# Pictures of Your Portable Rig (part XVI)



## RingingEars

It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
  So we'll start fresh...


----------



## Raguvian

In.
   
  My 2nd Monoprice cable broke so I'm back to using my DIY teflon coated (stiff) cable:
   

   
   
   
  I need to make a good 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable.


----------



## RokBoks

Woot new thread!


----------



## will13xo




----------



## TrollDragon

The 8323 are amazing for the price of them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Everytime I see that rig above it just oozes upside down back to front compared to how I had mine set up months ago.


----------



## TrollDragon

I like to be the odd man out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I have a Body Glove belt clip attached to the other side. I didn't want to stick it to the E11 door side as I just know it would pop open and fall off somewhere...
   
H20Fidelity Do you run the C3 with the E11? Bands or low profile dual lock velcro?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Arrr! seeing that belt clip underneath makes perfect sense......Nah, I sold my E11 about a month ago and just use DAP's alone now for my IEM's. If I were going to strap my C3 on there I would use some low profile (good strength) double sided tape sparingly in-between the amp and player. The C3 with it's touch controls would be trouble some using any kind of bands or o-ring covering those sections. The Fiio straps may fit nicely just below the screen though looking at it now.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks!
  When my C3 arrives I'll have to look into those options, I really don't want to muck up that nice logo on the back.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## karloil




----------



## phantompersona

Sansa Clip Zip + Fiio E6 + Hifiman RE262
   
  Planning on Upgrading to a Fiio X3 + Vsonic GR08 next year


----------



## Kojaku

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   

  Hohoho. Someone is on top of his new headphone models 
   
  Kojaku
   
  P.S. Let's make this whole spoiler concept stick. In order to do this, just quote the picture you want to respond to, copy it, then after deleting the original "visible" quote in the editor, paste it in a spoiler (which can be accessed by clicking the black speech bubble in the top left of the editor). Bam


----------



## pdiddypdler

Rockboxed 160gb Classic -> Heir Audio 3.Ai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  New rule: No posting without pics??


----------



## cogsand gears

Still using the same rig, and the same photo!

   
  There is probably a new LOD in the works, as there usually is, and I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.


----------



## Jaypops

My next step is probably going custom.


----------



## Sherlockaled

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Still using the same rig, and the same photo!
> 
> 
> There is probably a new LOD in the works, as there usually is, and I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.


 
  Wow very clean rig u've got there. May I ask you what kind of cable do u have for the GR07? The stock cable is kind of annoying since it falls off very frequently for me.
   
  Also where did u get such nice LOD? Thank you mate.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sherlockaled said:


> Wow very clean rig u've got there. May I ask you what kind of cable do u have for the GR07? The stock cable is kind of annoying since it falls off very frequently for me.
> 
> Also where did u get such nice LOD? Thank you


 
  Thank you! I havent received the GR07's yet, but they will just have the standard mk2 cable. The IEM's in the photo are Fisher Amps Fa-3e with a DIY Toxic Cables silver cable. The LOD is also DIY made with the same wire.
   
  May I compliment you on the editing out of my photo! ;D


----------



## gt40

they're mine


----------



## fert

Just a slight change to my old rig. Switched the E11 with the E7, since it has pretty much the same SQ but a way nicer form factor to it in combination with the iPod.


So now it´s iPod Video 60GB Rockboxed > FiiO L9 LOD > FiiO E7 > Shure SE215


----------



## Jason36

Current Rig - TTVJ Slim / iPod (120gb SSD) / Low Profile Silver LOD / A.4i   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have just ordered an ALO The National Amp and also waiting for a DIY iMod to be finished on the iPod, couple of custom cables to arrive and a New Low Profile LOD. All I need then is some time for a play around and some A/B ing on the sound differences.


----------



## Ronald Lee

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Still using the same rig, and the same photo!
> 
> 
> There is probably a new LOD in the works, as there usually is, and I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.


 
   
  i like your ipod skin!


----------



## rudi0504

Iphone 4 S + Fostex HP P 1 + Alo Rx 3 B drive My new LCD 2 rev 3 With Angle Jack 
Cable : USB to lod Van Den Hul Silver Tone arm cable 
 Mini To mini silver solid core 18 AWG 

Sound Quality : LCD 2 rev 3 excellent in tonal balance With My set Up above


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Still using the same rig, and the same photo!
> 
> 
> There is probably a new LOD in the works, as there usually is, and I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.


 
  Loving the carbon fiber!


----------



## longbowbbs

RingingEars...Which model of 1964 do you have. How do you like them?


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

need to subscribe


----------



## Prakhar

Subbed!


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> Rockboxed 160gb Classic -> Heir Audio 3.Ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Loving how with the new thread, almost every post so far has pics !!


----------



## longbowbbs

Current travel rig with REI fanny pack....


----------



## MorbidToaster

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
   


will13xo said:


>


 
   
   


  How are these bad boys?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ronald lee said:


> i like your ipod skin!


 
   
  Quote: 





yjt93 said:


> Loving the carbon fiber!


 
   
  Thank you both! Only a cheap skin from ebay, but it does stop the front getting covered in fingerprints


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





karloil said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Karloil,where did you got that short interconnect you use with the Clip?


----------



## karloil

Quote: 





antberg said:


> Karloil,where did you got that short interconnect you use with the Clip?


 
   


 got it from Fonebone.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Current travel rig with REI fanny pack....


 
  Nice LOD thing ;D
   
  Fanny.......LOL. ( means something different in the UK )


----------



## RingingEars

New pic with new cable...
  I think I'm going to pick up a BTG Sunrise for my CIEMs next month.


----------



## dimmockg

Here's my rig:
   




   




   




   
  Source:
   
  Iphone 4 (all 320kbps or better)
  JDS Labs c421 (all black with 2227 opamp)
  Sennheiser HD25 - re-terminated with an oyaide right angle jack after shortening the cable and then covering in black sheathing
  Custom LOD - as can be seen is very small and works very well in the set up when strapped together, silver/gold cable
   
  cable termination completed by forum member Julian Bell & custom LOD courtesy of Cogs&Gears - recommend both these guys


----------



## dimmockg

http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/dimmockg/head1.jpg
   
http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/dimmockg/head2.jpg
   
http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/dimmockg/head3.jpg
   
  try these


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> Here's my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The links did not work for me.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## dimmockg

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> The links did not work for me.


 
  2nd set should have worked???


----------



## longbowbbs

Snapple10, where di you get the Head-Fi bands?
   
  Nice HP-P1!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> 2nd set should have worked???


 
  2nd set worked for me!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> 2nd set should have worked???


 
  This is what I see:
   
   
 Page not found​  But now that you're here, go ahead and search through the billions of photos, images and videos on Photobucket.
   




    





  Don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## longbowbbs

Worked for me... (2nd set did...)


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Snapple10, where di you get the Head-Fi bands?
> 
> Nice HP-P1!


 
  Chicago meet back In May, I behaved myself and only took two so others can get some. I am guessing Jude brought them


----------



## hfflt

Aaah, new thread. Very nice. Obviously, subscribted!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> 2nd set should have worked???


 
  Yes 2nd set works.... my error. That is a awesome looking cable going to the phones!


----------



## dimmockg

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Yes 2nd set works.... my error. That is a awesome looking cable going to the phones!


 
   
  thanks 
   
  stock cable, just shortened by about 40cm, sheathed and then re-terminated with the oyaide - is rather nice


----------



## shotgunshane

snapple10 said:


> Chicago meet back In May, I behaved myself and only took two so others can get some. I am guessing Jude brought them




Now where is the head-fi store so I can pick some up?!


----------



## retrophonic

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> Rockboxed 160gb Classic -> Heir Audio 3.Ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
      
      Very nice, I will have the same setup with the addition of a TTVJ Slim amp.


----------



## MaDOS

From the previous thread. Like I said there, this is my "rig" mostly for traveling in vehicles.


This is what I use the rare times that I walk around and listen to music. I like to be able to hear what is going on around me. (after taking that picture, the cable bent like that is really bothering me  )

I don't like to lug too much around


----------



## Saraguie

Cables for the sources are on the way.
   

   
  iPod 6th Gen 120 GB
  FitEar To Go 334
  Unique Melody Miracles
  Fostex HP-P1
  Ray Samuels Hornet


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Still using the same rig, and the same photo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Very nice.
  Where do you get your cable components?


----------



## Ronald Lee

i am starting to like this thread as there is getting more and more picture than text.
   
  shall upload my another humble rig
   
   

   
  um3x blue edt with diy cable. 
   
  Source : Cowon z2


----------



## will13xo

double


----------



## will13xo

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
really liking them. i find myself missing the zo2,but not enough to be tethered to it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Very nice.
> Where do you get your cable components?


 
  Thank you
   
  The wire is from Toxic Cables. ( Go to the ebay store - the website is not up to date )
  The westone style connector pins are from lunashops, but Toxic stock them now too.
  The jack plug is also from Lunashops.
  The chin slider and Y splitter I made up myself from alumininum tube and wood.
   
  Hope that helps


----------



## DigitalFreak

Click To Enlarge


----------



## will13xo

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i'm impressed by the sound. plus they are light,comfortable and and isolate well--even without noise guard. enabled it gives a degree amplifcation and bass boost. call quality is good. in a *very* noisy room i got a complaint of a"pots and pans" noise. i imagine it was the mic adjusting between my voice and the background noise. it could have easily been my beard or locs brushing against the hidden mic. i've only been told of this issue 2 or 3 times in the months i owned the 'phones. the swap-able battery is an awesome feature. the spare can be charged outside of the 'phones (via usb) and stores nicely in the zippered pocket on the case. i had a difficult time convincing myself to buy them without listening first(something about the apple store give me the heebie jeebies)  but i don't regret taking the plunge.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (the ipod usb/lod is hanging out because he had just been testing another unit)-(also usually the ipod would also be strapped in.)


----------



## putente

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  The owner definitely needs a caddy to carry that around...


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't know whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Stranger Danger!
   
  LOL.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Sony,Panasonic,Hitachi,Toshiba and other Japanese Co. should join forces to create a micro nuclear generator for us.....


----------



## longbowbbs

Decisions decisions.....Which is your favorite?
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Click To Enlarge


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Since i did join Head-Fi i remembered to saw some" huge audio processing mobile stations",but in this case i will be more surprised if the owner of this rig does not frequent our community; a clear case of Head-Fi Syndrome!!


----------



## mosshorn

Figured I would start the new thread off with my new DAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 despite a few here's and there's, it sounds great with the SM3's. Might be getting rid of them for customs soon though :X
   
  And if anyone wants to know, that splitter is a vertebrae from a Redfish after red tide many years ago. Living on the gulf has its advantages


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Decisions decisions.....Which is your favorite?


 

 Right now my best sounding amp is the ALO RX MKII. As for the IEM's/headphones I'm digging the Sony MDR EX600 and V-MODA M-100 with said amp.
   
  @mosshorn
  Welcome to the club mossy
   
  Studio V 3rd Anniversary Edition and jPhonic K2 sp IEM


----------



## PanamaHat




----------



## Kojaku

> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Haha, so THIS is where you went after Grados, eh moss?
   
  Kojaku


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Haha, so THIS is where you went after Grados, eh moss?
> 
> Kojaku


 
   
   





 It's been quite a journey, going from exclusively open headphones and big tube amps, to a simple DAP and warm IEM's. I did order that $50 Sabre DAC off of Ebay though, progress back  You been doing good? It looks like you've made a journey yourself


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> It's been quite a journey, going from exclusively open headphones and big tube amps, to a simple DAP and warm IEM's. I did order that $50 Sabre DAC off of Ebay though, progress back  You been doing good? It looks like you've made a journey yourself


 
  Oh yes,
   
  I'll have quite the post for this thread in a few days as well hehe 
   
  Kojaku


----------



## psion84

Hi guys,
   
  Sharing some pics and updates of my rigs. sorry for the lousy pics. i love new threads..woohoo! can't wait to see other awesome rigs from u guys! keep posting!
   

  Ordnance .25 amp > Fonebone LOD (highly recommended fellow Headfi!) > hippo sapphire cables with fi10s (DIY metallic blue paint job)
   

  With the GR07s
   

   
  Exercise rig - Govibe Minibox amp (Occasionally use E6) > Ibasso mini to mini> Shure Se215 with earguides


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Oh yes,
> 
> I'll have quite the post for this thread in a few days as well hehe
> 
> Kojaku


 
  That seems like a "prepare the toast, 'cause you'll be jelly" post right there


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wow, not portable by all means..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## WaLaoEh

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sharing some pics and updates of my rigs. sorry for the lousy pics. i love new threads..woohoo! can't wait to see other awesome rigs from u guys! keep posting!
> 
> ...


 
  Really like the paint job!


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> Ordnance .25 amp > Fonebone LOD (highly recommended fellow Headfi!) > hippo sapphire cables with fi10s* (DIY metallic blue paint job)*


 
  They, Look, AWESOME!
 I feel like i want to follow on..


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





feigeibomber said:


> They, Look, AWESOME!
> I feel like i want to follow on..


 
  Thanks. give it a go.
   
  Quote: 





walaoeh said:


> Really like the paint job!


 
   
  Thanks


----------



## nc8000

Strictly speaking not my portable portable rig (for that I just use an iPhone with Etymotics MC3 headset). This rig is what I use in hotel rooms when I travel for work or holliday (over 100 nights a year). A sandwich with a SR71-B amp in the center, a 240GB hdd iPod Classic with 320kb aac music on one side and a 256GB ssd Whipmod with alac music on the other side feeding JH13 custom iems. All cables are the upcoming TWag V3 from Whiplash and this rig sounds awesome. To me it is as good as a HM801 or C4 with hires files.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> Strictly speaking not my portable portable rig (for that I just use an iPhone with Etymotics MC3 headset). This rig is what I use in hotel rooms when I travel for work or holliday (over 100 nights a year). A sandwich with a SR71-B amp in the center, a 240GB hdd iPod Classic with 320kb aac music on one side and a 256GB ssd Whipmod with alac music on the other side feeding JH13 custom iems. All cables are the upcoming TWag V3 from Whiplash and this rig sounds awesome. To me it is as good as a HM801 or C4 with hires files.


 
  I'm drooling for that storage - it's just what I need. Did you do the storage mods yourself?


----------



## D2000

I think it's finally time to post my portable setup here. I've been a long time HeadFi reader with postings smattered here and there and the inspiration and longing this community creates is amazing. I've seen some awesome rigs lately and here's mine.
   
   
 ​ WARNING: Images are _DRIPPING_ with clarity - fullview highly recommended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

   
* Source:* iPod Classic 6th Generation 160GB​ *Amp/Dac:* Fiio e17​ *LOD: *Fiio L9​ *Cans:* Denon AH-D2000 (Shortened Cable, Reterminated with R/A Switchcraft 3.5mm, and sewn at the y-split to shorten the length and reduce tangles)​ *Portable Bluetooth Speaker: *Braven 650 (supports APT-X codec) ​ *iPod LineOut Dongle:* Creative BT-D5 (supports APT-X codec)​  ​ _The Beyerdynamic DT 770's are my cousin's, *not *mine, but they wanted some photo action too   He's running a iPod Classic 160gb, e11 and L9._​  ​  ​  I carry the iPod and e17, along with a male-male 3.5mm and the bluetooth dongle in a handy leather carry case from an old Navman. Fit's in my pocket when i'm on the go. I'm supremely happy with all components of my rig. 
   
  In case you aren't familiar with the Braven 650, it's like the Jawbone Jambox, only the sound quality between the two is like comparing LCD-2's with a pair of Beats. The Braven delivers incredible sound (for a portable bluetooth speaker). The sheer volume and clarity that come out of this thing seem to defy physics - it's a powerful little thing. 20 hours and charging functions for mobile devices too.  It's worth a look into guys and girls - we can't keep our lossless music all to ourselves_ ALL_ the time...
   
  Just wanted to also thank CogsandGears for all help he's offered in the past, as well as others in various threads, who have steered me in the right direction  This thread alone has been priceless.
   
  Onwards with the gallery. More pictures to come.


----------



## nc8000

d2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. The Classic I bought modded on eBay from China and Whiplash build my Whipmod with the ssd drive


----------



## flurry

Anybody know of any good cases for the Classic? The back plate scratches extremely easily.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





flurry said:


> Anybody know of any good cases for the Classic? The back plate scratches extremely easily.


 
  I have this one.....http://www.speckproducts.com/tough-skin-black.html
  Seems pretty tough.


----------



## D2000

I'll have to look into upgrading to more storage very soon. Cheers nc8000


----------



## Saraguie

flurry said:


> Anybody know of any good cases for the Classic? The back plate scratches extremely easily.



I'm going to buy this one. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KQ3A8M?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> I'll have to look into upgrading to more storage very soon. Cheers nc8000


 
   
  It's a very easy mod once you get the damn thing open!


----------



## longbowbbs

Nc8000, did you consider the JH16's? What was it about the JH13's that led you to them?


----------



## nc8000

Yes I did consider the JH16 (although it had barely come to the market at that time, I have had my JH13 for nearly 3 years now) and later tried the universal demo which confirmed to me that the JH16 has too prominent a bottom end for my taste (my reference is ER4-S).


----------



## cogsand gears




----------



## longbowbbs

nc8000 said:


> Yes I did consider the JH16 (although it had barely come to the market at that time, I have had my JH13 for nearly 3 years now) and later tried the universal demo which confirmed to me that the JH16 has too prominent a bottom end for my taste (my reference is ER4-S).




Understood. Thanks!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Must be time for some more photos of the update to my portable rig methinks...


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Must be time for some more photos of the update to my portable rig methinks...


 
  I already know what this is, haha ...but I won't spoil it 
   
  Kojaku


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> I already know what this is, haha ...but I won't spoil it
> 
> Kojaku


 
   
  Not hard, you only have to pay attention to my posts here in other threads!


----------



## rudi0504

Hallo Head Fier friends 

I would like to share my portable high end rigs here , please post your portable high end 
Here as well 

Thank you 

My Set up are : 

Alo RX 3 B + Fostex Hp P 1 + iPhone 4 S + ultrasone ed 8 recable balance with whiplash audio twag v2 elite 

Cable : Lod to USB DIY Van Den Hul silver tone arm cable 
 Mini to mini DIY silver solid core cable 4 strand 18 AWG


----------



## marko93101

iPod Classic > E6 > R1s. 
   
  Awaiting an L9 cable. 
   
  Will throw up a pic in a few days


----------



## rudi0504

My friend set up :

Alo Pan Am + Alo Passport external Battery power supply + Alo Class + iPhone 4 S

+ LCD 2 rev 1







My set up : 

Alo RX 3 B + Fostex hp p 1 + iPhone 4 S + LCD 3


----------



## mtntwg

iPod classic 7G
 iBasso D-Zero
 AIAIAI TMA-1
 FiiO L9
   
  The D-Zero sticks to the iPod with adhesive silicone tape and is not coming off for about a century.
  Also, just dropped an order on a new cable for the TMA-1's at HEADPHONELOUNGE and will probably upload a new pic when it arrives.


----------



## rudi0504

My two best set up 

Alo RX 3 B + Fostex hp p1 + iPhone 4. S + LCD 3

Alo continental + Alo class tactical edition + iPod classic 7 G. 160 Gb + LCD 2 rev 3 right angle


----------



## DGriff0400

that moment when you want to post your rig but your rig is also your camera lol.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Got back the blue Clip Zip I sold a while back. An absolute steal....traded a USB wall charger, one of six that I had, to get the Zip back.
Rockboxed it immediately and took the 32GB card out of my phone and tossed it in there.


----------



## cheapfi

8GB Ipod Nano 4G and Alessandro MS1's
   
  My headphone jack is a little flaky so I hope to add a FIIO E6 and lod soon.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My two best set up
> Alo RX 3 B + Fostex hp p1 + iPhone 4. S + LCD 3
> Alo continental + Alo class tactical edition + iPod classic 7 G. 160 Gb + LCD 2 rev 3 right angle


 
   
  Fantastic Rudi!
  Sorry, had to post the pix again.
   
  OK,ok I don't want your words ringing in my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took it out.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Fantastic Rudi!
> Sorry, had to post the pix again.


 

 Oh no you didn't!!!
  Someone make me a moderator. I need magic buttons..


----------



## retrophonic

Here's my current rig, Heir audio 3ai's, TTVJ slim and an Iphone 4 with LOD. The headphones just arrived and out the box they are pretty impressive.


----------



## elektrosteve

Balanced Armature InEars don´t burn in but nice rig.


----------



## olorosooso

(From last thread) My X1060 has been my go-to for a _long_ time, however, I'm running out of space with the 32gb...
   

   
  Pulled out the ol' V5 since I have 64gb total on it, still sounds great but the UI is slightly clunky (although adorable):
   

   
   

   
   
  Currently debating if I should upgrade to a 64gb Sony Z/F series or maybe go with a Cowon Z2 with a 64gb card.  If the 64gb Sony's weren't so damn expensive on ebay it would be an easier decision!


----------



## hellfire8888

My budget portable setup.
   
  Fiio E11 + Colorfly C3 + Superlux HD381F


----------



## H20Fidelity

Gotta love the C3 cosmetic design, it's so damn sexy in real life. Feels great in the hand too. h34r:

Good weight to it / build quality. = Awesome.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> it's so damn sexy in real life. Feels great in the hand too.


 
  Is that what she said?


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Is that what she said? :wink_face:




Wait till my pimping _silicon_ implant case arrives for C3. See what she say's then. :devil_face:


----------



## rudi0504

My ultra portable set up :

DAP Hippo Biscuit + Hippo Cri Cri Portable amp + Shure SE 535 LE

Mini to mini : solid silver core 24 AWG 

Hippo biscuit and Hippo Cri Cri in black is the latest color, before was silver

SQ is better than my iPod shuffle , better tonal balance and separation and detail and more power


----------



## stozzer123

With the pentax k-r sold and the 5d mark 3 on the way! I got impatient so busted out the crappy camera phone shots after a day on the links


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Rig spotted at the Tokyo Headphone Festival today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hallo Head Fier friends
> I would like to share my portable high end rigs here , please post your portable high end
> Here as well
> Thank you
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My two best set up
> Alo RX 3 B + Fostex hp p1 + iPhone 4. S + LCD 3
> Alo continental + Alo class tactical edition + iPod classic 7 G. 160 Gb + LCD 2 rev 3 right angle
> 
> ...


 
   
  MOTHER OF ALFONZO! Do you people seriously lug that stuff around?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> MOTHER OF ALFONZO! Do you people seriously lug that stuff around?


 
  Who's Alfonzo?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Who's Alfonzo?


 
  I was wondering that too.....


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I was wondering that too.....


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonso,_Duke_of_Anjou_and_C%C3%A1diz


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Who's Alfonzo?


 
   
  Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I was wondering that too.....


 
   
  Quote: 





ringingears said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonso,_Duke_of_Anjou_and_C%C3%A1diz


 
  Hahahahahaha! I guess we should be asking about his Mother!  I wonder if she can re-post pictures?


----------



## Emospence

Subscribed


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *BLACKENEDPLAGUE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> Originally Posted by *ExpatinJapan*
> ...


 
  It wasn`t my rig, Just a monster I spotted in the wild.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Hahahahahaha!


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonso,_Duke_of_Anjou_and_C%C3%A1diz


 
  THANK YOU


----------



## stozzer123




----------



## Kojaku

Edit: This is my rig:
   
  Samsung Galaxy SIII>FLAC (@24/96)>Apex Glacier DAC Section (Cirrus-Logic)>Apex Glacier Amp Section>Various Cans
   
  So, this is digital output 
   
  A couple drops of super glue and some creative twisting to get compact and organize the cable solution. No unnecessary tension, and the space occupied by the cable stuff would've been empty anyway, so it doesn't add any thickness. 
   
  The overall thickness of the entire setup is a little over 1 inch . My customs are coming in next week from their reshell so at that point I'll post both of my variants of my rig 
   
  Kojaku


----------



## longbowbbs

I marvel at our collective creativity!


----------



## elektrosteve

Quote: 





kojaku said:


>


----------



## longbowbbs

elektrosteve said:


>




LMAO!!!


----------



## Kojaku

elektrosteve said:


>




There's far less extension beyond the bottom of the phone when compared to traditiomal lods. Plus, the extra wiring simply occupies the space between the bottom of the phone and the bottom of the glacier, so it occupies space which wouldve otherwise just been empty bridge space. Plus there's no pressure on the fires at all so it'll last . I was being pragmatic for the sake of having a 1.1-inch thick 24/96 DAC with a Pete Millett designed amp section 

Kojaku


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> There's far less extension beyond the bottom of the phone when compared to traditiomal lods. Plus, the extra wiring simply occupies the space between the bottom of the phone and the bottom of the glacier, so it occupies space which wouldve otherwise just been empty bridge space. Plus there's no pressure on the fires at all so it'll last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice rig Kojaku!
   
  Great seeing some more S3 rigs making it on here, possibly the first real non-iPhone option for portable audio for audiophiles.
   
  The Glacier uses a micro USB input right? If that is the case the Hakshop USB OTG cable is worth looking at as a single-cable solution (it doesn't terminate in a female USB, but rather a micro USB). I have one, but don't have a DAC that takes micro USB input yet, will confirm whether it works or not when I get my Leckerton.
   
  Still haven't worked out how to make my rig tidy, but then I haven't settled which device to use (will probably be the RSA Intruder I am presently using, but have to try the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII I've also ordered first).
   
  Should be getting the HE-6 soon too, will be nice to be able to power that off a portable rig.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Not sure why the quote from my previous post was duplicated here, deleted.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


>


 
  who makes that LOD cable?


----------



## elektrosteve

Why dont use something like this?

   
  BTW: Will it be possible to use the new Nexus 4 as a transport like the S3? If yes, I´ll consider buy one.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ringingears said:


>


 
  Do your thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Do your thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

 You mean like this.............................................................?


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Nice rig Kojaku!
> 
> Great seeing some more S3 rigs making it on here, possibly the first real non-iPhone option for portable audio for audiophiles.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just ordered that Hakshop cable....hope it works 
   
  Kojaku


----------



## nc8000

angular mo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My guess would be qusp


----------



## putente

angular mo said:


> who makes that LOD cable?





Himself...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> who makes that LOD cable?


 
  Me!
  Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> My guess would be qusp


 
  Wrong. But they are 'in a similar format' ;D
  Quote: 





putente said:


> Himself...


 
  Correct!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





elektrosteve said:


> BTW: Will it be possible to use the new Nexus 4 as a transport like the S3? If yes, I´ll consider buy one.


 
   
  No, not on the stock software, but with Root and a custom kernel it should be (like it is with similar mods on the Nexus 7).


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> You mean like this.............................................................?


 
  No, admonish for posting pictures multiple times!


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## DigitalFreak

@Kojaku
   

   
  Not trying to rain on your parade or anything but what happens when you receive or have to make a phone call? On these forums I've seen enough people post pics of bricks, yours truly being one of them, and there's been stories of walking around with a brick in ones pocket but I've never heard of anyone walking around with a squid in their pocket?


----------



## Kojaku

digitalfreak said:


> @Kojaku
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade or anything but what happens when you receive or have to make a phone call? On these forums I've seen enough people post pics of bricks, yours truly being one of them, and there's been stories of walking around with a brick in ones pocket but I've never heard of anyone walking around with a squid in their pocket?




It reroutes to the speaker automatically when I receive a call. As I said, the "squid" just takes up empty space. It doesn't expand beyond the thickness of the glaciwr nor beyond the width. Answering calls is like answering calls on a slightly taller wider and taller iPhone 4S in a case. Literally completely comfortable. 

Also, I don't know how a 1-inch thick rig like mine is a "brick".

Kojaku


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> It reroutes to the speaker automatically when I receive a call. As I said, the "squid" just takes up empty space. It doesn't expand beyond the thickness of the glaciwr nor beyond the width. Answering calls is like answering calls on a slightly taller wider and taller iPhone 4S in a case. Literally completely comfortable.
> Also, I don't know how a 1-inch thick rig like mine is a "brick".
> Kojaku


 

 Well brick is just a figure of speech. Besides the squid everything on your rig is pretty low profile so it's not literally a brick.


----------



## H20Fidelity

*T-Peos H-100KG Hyrbid + Colorfly C3*





Check out the fully SIK metal housing job boy's!


----------



## ayaflo

new addition to my portable setup! they shout out value! 
   
  microdrivers! sony mh1c


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





ayaflo said:


> new addition to my portable setup! they shout out value!
> 
> microdrivers! sony mh1c


 
  wow, these earphones are getting more and more popular
  I must try them myself
   
  thanks Clieos to bring these to headfi


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I marvel at our collective creativity!


 
  Speaking of creativity - here's a nifty little piece I made out of aluminium tubing, heatshrink and some tape - an EXTRA EXTRA strain relief for my portable rig. There is virtually no strain on the headjack socket or plug itself. Makes you feel a lot more comfortable and no doubt it will extend to life of the components.. Cable slots in and out really nicely. Snug as a bug really. 
   
   
   
  EDIT: The aluminium can be tightened and loosed accordingly with varying cable thicknesses or preferred tightness.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  Nicely done!


----------



## falcon1125

Ipod 3rd gen>JDS C421>Heir Audio 4.Ai


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  That is a great portable rig!


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





falcon1125 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice. I really like the custom graphic on the c421...


----------



## ccubeice

Hey guys, is the SanDisk Sansa Clip+ good?


----------



## putente

Quote: 





ccubeice said:


> Hey guys, is the SanDisk Sansa Clip+ good?


 
   
   
  Very good, but only after having Rockbox on it! The original FW is a bit weak, but you can have both with dual boot...


----------



## ccubeice

Quote: 





putente said:


> Very good, but only after having Rockbox on it! The original FW is a bit weak, but you can have both with dual boot...


 
  I guess I'm gonna get that then, and if I got it gonna make a thread how to install Rockbox / configure it and so on. I know it has an equalizer, but I have read that it doesn't save properly or something like that.
   
  EDIT: I have a microSD card 8GB


----------



## Marleybob217

Hisoundaudio Rocoo P, the gmp 8.35D with oval ear pads and a custom cable!
   
  The Rocoo P drives the gmp 8.35D easily, if I go above 60% of it's output power I'm deaf.
  This blows away previous set: iphone->fiio e7->senn HD25-2, portability wise(the rocoo p isn't a fuc**** brick) and the gmp 8.35D blows away
  the senn hd25-2 in terms of SQ, isolation and comfort.


----------



## rasmushorn

iPhone 4 + 5 --> iQube --> DT-1350


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> wow, these earphones are getting more and more popular
> I must try them myself
> 
> thanks Clieos to bring these to headfi


 
  I bought a pair.....they are 27.90 right now at one seller and above $50 for all the others...it appears they will only go up in price.


----------



## Kojaku

New member of the Kojaku porta-family:
   
   




   
  Kojaku


----------



## stozzer123

Darker shots! camera phone style.


----------



## Prakhar

Hey Stozzer, 
Do you notice a difference using the E11 and Zo alone versus just the Zo?

Thanks


----------



## stozzer123

I dont ever use them through each other, to be honest I dont see the point.  Also its only very occasionally ill sport the e11 as i have some hight portable amps like the arrow.   

 Ill have this combo if im on the road and im using my superlux hd660 or similar higher impedance stuff, in that case ill be hooked up to the e11. The Zo is there (and you can see it in the picture its not hooked in) is for hooking into the car.  It makes car speakers go crazy like nothing else its an absolute dream in either the Range rover which is already very good stock system or focus rs (which obv isn't as good), it seems to fill up the whole spectrum in both and add some real grandeur to music in both.
   
  So in answer its not necessary and using both in sync will probably boost some areas and degrade others of sq.  They are stacked like that to keep it all together when im going from place to place.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> I dont ever use them through each other, to be honest I dont see the point.  Also its only very occasionally ill sport the e11 as i have some hight portable amps like the arrow.
> 
> Ill have this combo if im on the road and im using my superlux hd660 or similar higher impedance stuff, in that case ill be hooked up to the e11. The Zo is there (and you can see it in the picture its not hooked in) is for hooking into the car.  It makes car speakers go crazy like nothing else its an absolute dream in either the Range rover which is already very good stock system or focus rs (which obv isn't as good), it seems to fill up the whole spectrum in both and add some real grandeur to music in both.
> 
> So in answer its not necessary and using both in sync will probably boost some areas and degrade others of sq.  They are stacked like that to keep it all together when im going from place to place.


 
   
  I love my E11 because I've found that on bass boost 2 it'll rattle the mirrors in my car with ease. I love thumping the base while driving around in my car.


----------



## karloil

Quote: 





			
				falcon1125 said:
			
		

> Ipod 3rd gen>JDS C421>Heir Audio 4.Ai


 
   
   
  Did you get to pay extra for the custom artwork?


----------



## falcon1125

Quote: 





karloil said:


> Did you get to pay extra for the custom artwork?


 
  Nope~U Only to payfor the end backplate(if u bought before the all black version). Their customer service is awesome


----------



## Dreamnine

A new iPod Touch to go with the new Nano
   
   
   

   
  The new and old Touch sound the same to me..but the new one has a much better screen, is faster, thinner, lighter - an improvement in every way - I don't know what I'll do with the 64Gb 4th Gen. - probably sell it. The new Nano is a bit superfluous also.


----------



## MorbidToaster

So glad they went to a _not stupid_ back that doesn't get scratched when you look at it.


----------



## Dreamnine

Yeah, the 4th Gen. has been in a case but looks like I've been doing industrial joinery with it.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> Yeah, the 4th Gen. has been in a case but looks like I've been doing industrial joinery with it.


 
  Did you go 32GB or 64GB with the new Touch?


----------



## Dreamnine

This is just a 32Gb - It was the only one they had left in the store...I probably would have got the white/silver one if I'd had the choice.
   
  As it is, I probably spent too much money.. I quite like Siri, though.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> This is just a 32Gb - It was the only one they had left in the store...I probably would have got the white/silver one if I'd had the choice.
> 
> As it is, I probably spent too much money.. I quite like Siri, though.


 
  I've been tempted by the new Touch too, but my budget has no room for another DAP at this point. Maybe next spring if my tax return is decent......


----------



## Dreamnine

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I've been tempted by the new Touch too, but my budget has no room for another DAP at this point. Maybe next spring if my tax return is decent......


 
   
  Well, I've way overspent recently, but I can heartily recommend the new Touch - aside from it's audio capabilities it has the best screen I've ever seen on a mobile device outside of an iPhone 5 or a Samsung Galaxy3.


----------



## BBEG

My workout rig:
   
   

   

   
   
  16GB Nano 6G > custom LOD > FiiO E6 > VSonic GR06 w/ HiFiMan bi flanges. It's a pain in the ass getting the 06's in place, but once they're in they stay in very well. The cables don't tangle but they seem to have a mind of their own; one usually stays put just fine, the other likes slipping back over my ear.
   
[size=11.0pt]Custom LOD courtesy of BTG Audio, made specifically for this pmp/amp pairing. Brian even velcro’d the E6 and iPod for me. Maybe he didn’t like the rubber band. [/size]


----------



## karloil

Quote: 





falcon1125 said:


> Nope~U Only to payfor the end backplate(if u bought before the all black version). Their customer service is awesome


 

 that's nice to hear! i too agree with their customer service, it's simply one of the best that i have come across.


----------



## longbowbbs

6G Nano with Etymotic hf3's and ACS Custom ear plugs...Great little workout rig.


----------



## stozzer123

New cable for the boys!


----------



## rudi0504

My new fit ear 334 to go just arrived yesterday 
Alo Rx 3 B + Alo class tactical edition + iPhone 4 S + Sujama fit ear 334 to go = my best Set up for portable rigs


----------



## Prakhar

stozzer123 said:


> New cable for the boys!





What LOD is that?


----------



## stozzer123

Fiio


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new fit ear 334 to go just arrived yesterday
> Alo Rx 3 B + Alo class tactical edition + iPhone 4 S + Sujama fit ear 334 to go = my best Set up for portable rigs


 
  Rudi, you sure have some very excellent gear. I think you will love the 334s...I do.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Rudi, you sure have some very excellent gear. I think you will love the 334s...I do.


 
   
  Saraguie this is for you and Rudi, why UIEM's vs CIEM's?  I get that the 334's are top quality. Wouldn't that be even better in a CIEM?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Saraguie this is for you and Rudi, why UIEM's vs CIEM's?  I get that the 334's are top quality. Wouldn't that be even better in a CIEM?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  Well, that's why I have the best of both worlds. My other IEM is Unique Melody Miracles.
  When I want complete isolation I will wear the Miracles, like on  airplanes. Because, with the Miracles 99% of any outside noise is gone. I would either have to see or feel something to know it was around me.
   
  If I HAD to have one.........one day its the Miracles and then the next the 334s. I do use the 334s more because I'm not on airplanes as much as home (with family) and at out and about.


----------



## longbowbbs

Other than the isolation difference, how would you describe their sound signatures?


----------



## Saraguie

longbowbbs said:


> Other than the isolation difference, how would you describe their sound signatures?



I have each about a month. Spent a lot more time with
the 334s. I will have to wait before I say anything detailed. I did a/b them briefly and posted quick impressions. I have to find that post. Right now on mobile. Since this is a rig show & tell thread I will PM you what I wrote. Ok?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I have each about a month. Spent a lot more time with
> the 334s. I will have to wait before I say anything detailed. I did a/b them briefly and posted quick impressions. I have to find that post. Right now on mobile. Since this is a rig show & tell thread I will PM you what I wrote. Ok?


 
  Perfect....Back on topic, I don't normally bring the HD650's and Toxic's on the road but I am trying some new amps this week.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> New member of the Kojaku porta-family:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ooooo someone finally went custom. So are they wowing you and what model and custom company did you choose. Nice choice on the color by the way.


----------



## DarSevn

That black square under the 2nd picture is my iPod Classic haha.  Right now only using the SE215's and my iPod, but when I am not feeling lazy I'll add my e17 to the mix.


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Ooooo someone finally went custom. So are they wowing you and what model and custom company did you choose. Nice choice on the color by the way.


 
  I'm honestly not super impressed. They're TF10 reshells by Unique Meldy and while they have great detail and isolation, they're just not very musical. Also, the soundstage is just a bit too small for me. Plus, the imaging is a bit incoherent. I may be slightly spoiled by my usual portable rig of the M-80, but these are strictly for work, when I need super detail on the run. Purely instruments, not vessels of musical joy xS...Equally, it could just be the crappy treble driver in the TF10.
   
  Kojaku


----------



## longbowbbs

kojaku said:


> Purely instruments, not vessels of musical joy xS...
> 
> Kojaku




Great way to put it......Sometimes it just plays the music, nothing more....


----------



## Achmedisdead

Nightstand rig.....


----------



## Jason36

Revised Portable Rig......Consisting of:
   

 iPod 5th Generation (DIY iMod Silver Wire from DAC to LOD Pins with in line and internal Elna Silmic II Caps and 128Gb CF Card with Tarkan Adapter)
 TTVJ Slim Amp
 Siver / Gold Alloy LOD
 Heir Audio A.4i IEM with Whiplash Audio 8 Wire (Silver & Copper) Hybrid Custom Cable 
   
   

   
   

   
  To my ears this rig has Detail, Clarity and Soundstage in Bag Loads


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> My new fit ear 334 to go just arrived yesterday
> Alo Rx 3 B + Alo class tactical edition + iPhone 4 S + Sujama fit ear 334 to go = my best Set up for portable rigs




Heard that the rx3 b is not the best for sensitive iems like the 334 because of the hiss? Or does it not bother you?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

My entertainment centre.
  and no, i dont carry all this altogether haha.
   
  Portapros still to this day is far superior in portability trying to survive highschool with your equipment.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

my Grado SR80i and my iPod Video 30gb.
   
  DIY iPod Stand and a store-bought Banana stand.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Revised Portable Rig......Consisting of:
> 
> 
> iPod 5th Generation (DIY iMod Silver Wire from DAC to LOD Pins with in line and internal Elna Silmic II Caps and 128Gb CF Card with Tarkan Adapter)
> ...


 
  Great looking rig Jason 
   
  I like the ipod skin with the Heir bands - nice black and white theme going on there.


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *DarSevn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Images!


 
   
  Great photos. I love my SE215's, but now I want something more... Thank you, Head-Fi!


----------



## p13rr0t

These are mine ex 

=)


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Great photos. I love my SE215's, but now I want something more... Thank you, Head-Fi!


 
   
  Go right to the top of the choices.........FitEar 334s for UIEM


----------



## Stockbox

Here's my humble rig...
   

   
  Should be getting my new custom cord tomorrow. I don't like the feel of the stock cable. Feels too cheap.


----------



## Jason36

cogsand gears said:


> Great looking rig Jason
> 
> I like the ipod skin with the Heir bands - nice black and white theme going on there.




Cheers dude.....personally I think it's the custom LOD that makes it 

And obviously got the addition of the Colorfly C3 tomorrow. Should be OK as a more portable gym / running DAP.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jason36 said:


> And obviously got the addition of the Colorfly C3 tomorrow.


----------



## DarSevn

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Great photos. I love my SE215's, but now I want something more... Thank you, Head-Fi!


 
  Thanks!  Gotta use that macro lens for something haha.  I love the SE215's, they are a cheap but very awesome.  Gonna have to fight the upgrade bug myself for a while, maybe stop visiting Head-Fi haha


----------



## Jason36

My New Ultra Portable Rig (Colorfly C3) - This arrived today and will mainly be used for in the Gym and Running Outside


----------



## stozzer123

Stunning combo jay!


----------



## Dreamnine

I got a purple case for the new Touch - I needed something grippy for when I'm reading books in bed - surprised by just how few cases are available yet.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> I got a purple case for the new Touch - I needed something grippy for when I'm reading books in bed - surprised by just how few cases are available yet.


 
   
  So you read on the Touch and not the tablet....is that just because the Touch is easier to hold onto? I have an actual e-book reader- that is outstanding but I haven't done any reading in a while, asides from the Internet stuff.


----------



## Dreamnine

Well, I never liked e-ink, so I read on the 4th Gen. and I appreciate the extra half inch, but for me a tablet was always too heavy/awkward for me when I'm lying in bed - at least the Playbook was; probably an Android like the Nexus 7 or a Samsung would be OK, but I just like the iPod size, plus I have a good choice of ereader apps although I use iBooks the most at present.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> Well, I never liked e-ink, so I read on the 4th Gen. and I appreciate the extra half inch, but for me a tablet was always too heavy/awkward for me when I'm lying in bed - at least the Playbook was; probably an Android like the Nexus 7 or a Samsung would be OK, but I just like the iPod size, plus I have a good choice of ereader apps although I use iBooks the most at present.


 
   
  I used iBooks a little bit on my old 4th gen Touch, and it was surprisingly readable for the size of the screen....I just had to turn the pages a lot more often....lol. I would never have thought of using another app for books on it, iBooks seemed to work very well....although I suppose if you had Kindle format books you'd need a Kindle app, right? I had all mine converted to epub format so they worked either on the Touch or the Nook.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Stunning combo jay!


 




   
  I must say the C3 does look stunning and is nice and compact, but not sure if its something I will keep. Most of my music files are ALAC and my FLAC files tend to be 24/96....neither of which are supported by the C3 (Should have thought about that before I pressed the "BUY" button). Im not sure whether I can be arsed to re-rip the files to the relevant format just for use in the gym and running.
   
  I am also finding the User Interface a bit of a pain to use with the small screen. It also tends to mess all your track listing up.....so rather than playing them in order they seem to be all over the place....not sure how I can get round that. Also need to find a suitable way of storing the music files at the moment I use Artist > Album > Tracks. I'm probably to entranched into the Apple UI using an iPod / iPad and iPhone.....they are just easier to navigate around and obviously have bigger screens.


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Go right to the top of the choices.........FitEar 334s for UIEM


 
   
  Well, I have heard great things about them. But so far I can't afford it.


----------



## Dreamnine

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I used iBooks a little bit on my old 4th gen Touch, and it was surprisingly readable for the size of the screen....I just had to turn the pages a lot more often....lol. I would never have thought of using another app for books on it, iBooks seemed to work very well....although I suppose if you had Kindle format books you'd need a Kindle app, right? I had all mine converted to epub format so they worked either on the Touch or the Nook.


 
   
  I have Kindle and Kobo also because I've bought a few books from them, and Bluefire into which I can just import my many epubs - it's a bit more customisable than iBooks.


----------



## nc8000

jason36 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just use something lik dbPoweramp to transcode to something the C3 understands


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Well, I have heard great things about them. But so far I can't afford it.


 
  There was one in HF classifieds I don't know if its still here?


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> Just use something lik dbPoweramp to transcode to something the C3 understands


 
  Yep I had another go this afternoon when I had a few minutes and re ripped a few files into WAV format for the Colorfly using dbPoweramp (which I have just saved as seperate files in another folder). At the moment because its only 4GB I can only get about 7 or 8 albums on there, but if I decide to keep it then I will by an Micro SD card and load it up.
   
  Having reloaded the albums it seems to have kept the tracks in order and seeing as I am just likely to choose an album and let it play whilst I work out or go for a run the C3 will fit in my pocket without any hassle.
   
  Now I have had a couple of hours with it, its a cracking piece of equipment....but personally I will stick with my modded iPod and TTVJ for more serious commuting / office listening.


----------



## rasmushorn

Just got myself a new Corda Quickstep to compliment my iQube which has been serving me for years.


----------



## TiEx

My new portable rig. Clip+ --> Cosmic Ears Flex (single dynamic driver). Sorry for picture quality, will make some beter later on.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





tiex said:


> My new portable rig. Clip+ --> Cosmic Ears Flex (single dynamic driver). Sorry for picture quality, will make some beter later on.


 
  Nice gear.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> I got a purple case for the new Touch - I needed something grippy for when I'm reading books in bed - surprised by just how few cases are available yet.


 

 Mind if i inquire where you got the case from?


----------



## aqtaket

My rig. Only hi-res wavs, no mp3s or CDrips. It's around 3-4 years old. Now I'm tinkling f getting something more portable. Maybe iRiver AK100. But I'm worried that the SQ might dissapoint me


----------



## Dreamnine

My latest favourite music app - it's very clean and simple:


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> My latest favourite music app - it's very clean and simple:


 
   
  I like the look of that!


----------



## Dreamnine

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Mind if i inquire where you got the case from?


 
   
  This was from a cheap stand in Edinburgh's Ocean Terminal (Scotland) - the kind of place that sells all sorts of phone cases..they had very few for the new Touch and this purple one was one of the less glitzy options. £5 - which wasn't too bad.


----------



## Dreamnine

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I like the look of that!


 
   
   
  Yeah - it just uses whatever playlists or albums that you already have in the music app. And you have shuffle/repeat options


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> My latest favourite music app - it's very clean and simple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That, right there, has to be one of coolest apps I have seen...
  I have always had a thing for McIntosh gear...
  Will be installing that as soon as possible...


----------



## Dreamnine

It's free too - I was surprised, I would have paid for this it's that nice.


----------



## RingingEars

Nice.
  From the pic you took it looks like the meter is really imbedded in the glass.


----------



## Dreamnine

It appeals to the minimalist in me.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Nice.
> From the pic you took it looks like the meter is really imbedded in the glass.


 
  A nice combination of a well-coded app and a high-quality screen....it really does look sweet.


----------



## RingingEars

I just had one of my employees install it on his iphone. It's a definite keeper...


----------



## jmsilva22

Hello gang! Just to report my portable rig update:
   
  > Sansa Clip Zip (Rockboxed) 8GB + 32GBMicroSD + Silicone Case
  > Fiio E11
  > Targus Genuine Leather Case with Steel Clip (for old Ipod Mini)
  > V-Moda White Pearl M-80
   
  Since most of you guys take awesome pictures of your rigs, this time I tried to be more "artistic" with my pictures despite of my crappy camera.
   
  (BTW, you probably know this already but just in case the Fiio E11 has the exact same dimensions of the *Ipod Mini* so that's were I got the idea of buying the case). Also got a silicone case on the way to see how it works.


----------



## mosshorn

Great looking rig! I always think about rebuying the M80s, if not for anything else but the looks and durability. Such an astounding headphone in that regard! 

Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monoethylene

Hej,
   
  Can somebody suggest a nice silicone case for my ipod video 5G 30GB?? Thanks a lot in advance 
   

   
  Have fun
   
  Philipp


----------



## PanamaHat

> My latest favourite music app - it's very clean and simple:



Thanks  I've been looking for a decent alternative to the apple music app. This is perfect even thought the volume slider could use some work


----------



## nc8000

Yes that (it resets to low when entering and leaving the app) and an Album option when browsing the library


----------



## PanamaHat

I'd also like it to not begin music when I open it lol. Aside from that it looks good


----------



## mahesh

my j3with xba4


----------



## Saraguie

How do we do the 'Spoiler Alert' option?


----------



## MaDOS

Spoiler: How%20to%20spoiler%20spoiler



 
   
   There is an icon to the right of the quote button in the reply editor
   
  edit: here


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mados said:


> Spoiler: How%20to%20spoiler%20spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



DUH........this will make Ringing ears happy 


  Thanks


----------



## kkhaha

Here's mine for a start
  Zune80 + M6


----------



## stozzer123

You could do with upgrading from those m6.  Stuff at $10 sounds better.


----------



## kkhaha

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You could do with upgrading from those m6.  Stuff at $10 sounds better.


 
   

 yep! Im still waiting for my sansaclip+ to pair with my M6, and find something bassier.. eyeing on a shure se215 limited edition to pair with my zune


----------



## labcoat

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You could do with upgrading from those m6.  Stuff at $10 sounds better.


 

 I have M6 as well what do you like better?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You could do with upgrading from those m6.  Stuff at $10 sounds better.


 
  `Chortle`


----------



## TechnicsOG

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hello gang! Just to report my portable rig update:
> 
> > Sansa Clip Zip (Rockboxed) 8GB + 32GBMicroSD + Silicone Case
> > Fiio E11
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for posting your rig! I'm looking into something simular (I have 6g Nano, Clip + and Fuze) that I plan on using with the E11.  Your comment about the E11 being the same size as the Ipod Mini has helped in my case selection for it as well, so thanks for that too. However, there aren't a lot of case choices for the Mini these days, so I'm looking into other simulary sized devices as well.
   
  Can you comment on the sound of the Clip +, amp'd vs non-amp'd?
   
  EDIT: I just realized you have the Clip Zip and not the +


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You could do with upgrading from those m6.  Stuff at $10 sounds better.


 
   
  Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> `Chortle`


 

 Rough crowd...


----------



## longbowbbs

You have to love all the support around here....


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You have to love all the support around here....


 
  A caring and sharing community!


----------



## SixthFall




----------



## davidcotton

Quote: 





sixthfall said:


>


 

 3ai or 4ai?


----------



## Berkovajazz

Teclast X19 + Phonak 112 black filters = ultraportable and very good soundquality


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





sixthfall said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh that's purdy.
  C421 I take it?


----------



## monoethylene

After a long time sth new from Germany  
   
  Ipod nano 2G/PA2V2  Ipod 5G/Stepdance/SM3 v2


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Oh that's purdy.
> C421 I take it?


 
   
  Quote: 





davidcotton said:


> 3ai or 4ai?


 
  4.ai,(chris himself cable) and a c421. Very nice combo!


----------



## gambit300

Got these in today .
  Fuze -> Chris Himself cable w/ double helix termination -> TF10 (fisher remold)
   

   
  Gonna add that I came to this site like 2 months ago to find some <$20 "earbuds" for my zune hd. This is where I am at now *facepalm*


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Oh that's purdy.
> C421 I take it?


 
  I'll take the the phones you can have the amp


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I'll take the the phones you can have the amp


 

 Perfect.


----------



## melro

iPod Classic > iBasso CB07 LOD > RSA P-51 Mustang > Sennheiser IE80


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Got these in today .
> Fuze -> Chris Himself cable w/ double helix termination -> TF10 (fisher remold)
> 
> 
> ...


 
   





 Welcome to Head-Fi...We notice you still have .58 in your pocket.....


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Got these in today .
> Fuze -> Chris Himself cable w/ double helix termination -> TF10 (fisher remold)
> 
> 
> Gonna add that I came to this site like 2 months ago to find some <$20 "earbuds" for my zune hd. This is where I am at now *facepalm*


 
  Haha same here man. Sh!t escalates quickly!


----------



## Kojaku

Sorry in advance for posting without a pic, but I can now confirm that the hakshop micro usb to micro usb host cable works as a fantastic single cable solution for those using android tablets or phones to output to the Glacier. I'll post a pic later tonight 

Kojaku


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Got these in today .
> Fuze -> Chris Himself cable w/ double helix termination -> TF10 (fisher remold)
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  My better half asked me to get her a new pair to replace the SE 530's she lost about 6 months ago. After 3 junk ones and one or two $200 IEMs (both returned) I gave her my SE 535's. I decided to try something different having used Shure's 530 and 535 for 8 years or so. I web searched "Best earphone".......found
  Head Fi, started reading and life has never been the same since.
  I now collect food stamps, read by candlelight, coast my car downhill but my tunes are styling!


----------



## longbowbbs

saraguie said:


> My better half asked me to get her a new pair to replace the SE 530's she lost about 6 months ago. After 3 junk ones and one or two $200 IEMs (both returned) I gave her my SE 535's. I decided to try something different having used Shure's 530 and 535 for 8 years or so. I web searched "Best earphone".......found
> Head Fi, started reading and life has never been the same since.
> I now collect food stamps, read by candlelight, coast my car downhill but my tunes are styling!  :bigsmile_face:




We need a Head-Fi FOTM discount card!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> We need a Head-Fi FOTM discount card!


 
  We do indeed!


----------



## salanos

XBA-3s directly plugged to a NWZ-F806 running Poweramp, with bass and treble controls slightly buffed and +5/6dB to 30Hz.
Friend's giving me a GoVibe Mini soon though, but apparently that can't work with LODs because it has no volume control. On the other hand, I might get his FiiO E11 when he replaces it...


----------



## H20Fidelity

That would sound pretty nice I imagine. the pairing looks wonderful.

I do get slightly turned on by a great simple DAP and IEM pairing of good quality.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That would sound pretty nice I imagine. the pairing looks wonderful.
> *I do get slightly turned on by a great simple DAP and IEM pairing of good quality.*


----------



## Emospence

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That would sound pretty nice I imagine. the pairing looks wonderful.
> I do get slightly turned on by a great simple DAP and IEM pairing of good quality.


 
  Like hard?


----------



## H20Fidelity

emospence said:


> Like hard?




Sweaty.


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





salanos said:


> XBA-3s directly plugged to a NWZ-F806 running Poweramp, with bass and treble controls slightly buffed and +5/6dB to 30Hz.
> Friend's giving me a GoVibe Mini soon though, but apparently that can't work with LODs because it has no volume control. On the other hand, I might get his FiiO E11 when he replaces it...


 
  You can bro with a shure/westone volume control adapter, my GR07 is coupled with my govibe mini with an LOD and the volume control adapter for ultra portable rig. the sound of govibe mini is amazing for its size.


----------



## Musastic

My portable 
  Second post here ^^,
   
http://i.imgur.com/omkXI.jpg
   
  Cannot post photos yet tough :/


----------



## H20Fidelity

musastic said:


> My portable
> Second post here ^^,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/omkXI.jpg
> ...




I'll fix it for you. TF10 nice!


----------



## Musastic

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'll fix it for you. TF10 nice!


 
  Thanks buddy!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


>


 
  LMAO!! I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Something for H2OFidelity to enjoy.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   

   
  iPod Nano 6G with Etymotic hf3's and ACS Custom tips....


----------



## turokrocks

salanos said:


> XBA-3s directly plugged to a NWZ-F806 running Poweramp, with bass and treble controls slightly buffed and +5/6dB to 30Hz.
> Friend's giving me a GoVibe Mini soon though, but apparently that can't work with LODs because it has no volume control. On the other hand, I might get his FiiO E11 when he replaces it...




Please,can we have a a snapshot of your Poweramp eq.

I want to see how much of an effect will this change the SQ.


----------



## salanos

h20fidelity said:


> That would sound pretty nice I imagine. the pairing looks wonderful.
> I do get slightly turned on by a great simple DAP and IEM pairing of good quality.



It's simple, it's efficient, and it sounds great. Clean and sparkly. And, best of all, only one set of cables to worry about. And only one battery to worry about...
I've always been using a simple set up like this. Love using the XBA-3s, they have a really pleasing treble sparkle and an intimate sound. I find it hard to listen to other earphones that don't have this kind of sparkle or treble now, especially dynamic driver based models...



turokrocks said:


> Please,can we have a a snapshot of your Poweramp eq.
> I want to see how much of an effect will this change the SQ.





The difference is quite distinct. It's approximately 5.5dB (either +5 or +6, maybe even +6.5?) to 30Hz and that's it. And maybe +10% or so to bass and treble. The 30Hz bass boost adds a distinct and stronger but controlled boomy punch to the music without distortion, without getting muddy and remaining tight enough. It also avoids muddying the rest of the sound, while the slight treble boost adds the extra perception of clarity and sparkle that I have a preference for. Depending on the individual song, I may also increase 16kHz and/or the treble boost. But the above shown is my 'common general setting'.
Of course, this sort of v-shape sound is not everyone's cup of tea, but it's certainly mine. You might even say I like a recessed midrange... but for me, whenever there are vocals, it usually overpowers everything else in regards to what my ears focus on automatically, so it is not a problem for me. I'm not sure if I can be considered a basshead though. It's certainly a very colored sound that's probably far from flat and neutral.
DVC is disabled because the bass distorts with clipping noticeably when boosted with DVC on. I restrict the bands to +7dB because it usually sounds bad when it goes any higher than that on any band.




psion84 said:


> You can bro with a shure/westone volume control adapter, my GR07 is coupled with my govibe mini with an LOD and the volume control adapter for ultra portable rig. the sound of govibe mini is amazing for its size.



Damn, another cable to dangle about... But sounds like a good idea, yeah. I'm not sure I'm likely to use the amp though, besides for hobby's sake. I find the idea of having an extra item around clunky to manage on the go. However I could imagine myself using such a set up when I'm seated at a certain location for an extended period of time.


----------



## robm321




----------



## turokrocks

@salanos

You are a bass head, thank you.


----------



## salanos

turokrocks said:


> @salanos
> You are a bass head, thank you.




I certainly love a good bass punch, but overall I think a bright treble sparkle is actually more important to me, as I can live without the bass boost. Which is why I like headphones like the ATH-M50 and stuff...


----------



## Sotone

I keep getting this message when trying to insert a photo of my portable rig -  "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."  
  Any suggestions?
  Thanks,
  Steve


----------



## Branded

Here is my portable rig. Really loving the Momentum, I used to run t70p but I found the momentum more portable and sounds amazing.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> You can bro with a shure/westone volume control adapter, my GR07 is coupled with my govibe mini with an LOD and the volume control adapter for ultra portable rig. the sound of govibe mini is amazing for its size.


 
  Great looking setup. What tips are you using on the GR07's? The bore looks huge!


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





branded said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Damn. Sexy headphones. I wish they were a little more neutral, because they are simply beautiful.


----------



## salanos

sotone said:


> I keep getting this message when trying to insert a photo of my portable rig -  "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Steve



I got that back then too. I think Head-Fi imposes a limitation on new users so you gotta get some posts to 'rank up' before you can start embedding images into posts... Till then, make do with linking?


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Great looking setup. What tips are you using on the GR07's? The bore looks huge!


 
  Thanks. i call them frankenstein tips. Basically i took the plastic core from the foam tips of the GR07 and used Hippo medium sized foam tips coupled with sony tips that i had from a previous headphone i had laying around and finally inserted the coupled tips into the plastic core that was mentioned earlier. i had since tried different foams with the sony tips and found the shure foams to isolate the best. that was a old photo i uploaded. i love the bigger bore and hybrid between the foam + sony tips. very good isolation and improve details and clarity i hear from the GR07. because i can now insert my headphones deeper and the foam helps to fill the gap for better isolation + having the advantage of a bigger bore. give it a try if u manage to find some tips with bigger bore u could work with.
   
  Some pics to better explain the tips.


----------



## Raguvian

New case and mini star quad 3.5-3.5 cable.


----------



## karloil

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> Thanks. i call them frankenstein tips. Basically i took the plastic core from the foam tips of the GR07 and used Hippo medium sized foam tips coupled with sony tips that i had from a previous headphone i had laying around and finally inserted the coupled tips into the plastic core that was mentioned earlier. i had since tried different foams with the sony tips and found the shure foams to isolate the best. that was a old photo i uploaded. i love the bigger bore and hybrid between the foam + sony tips. very good isolation and improve details and clarity i hear from the GR07. because i can now insert my headphones deeper and the foam helps to fill the gap for better isolation + having the advantage of a bigger bore. give it a try if u manage to find some tips with bigger bore u could work with.
> 
> Some pics to better explain the tips.


 
   
  that's one hell of a DIYed tip! great creativity and i'm sure it gets the job done!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

got my iPod Classic 4th Gen(not the iPod Photo or the iPod Color)
   
   
   
  perfect retro match with the even super retro Portapros.
   
  Retro is the best to go!


----------



## calipilot227

To go full retro though, you'll need a cassette Walkman or a late-'80s Discman


----------



## anoxy

That's vintage, not retro.


----------



## H20Fidelity

longbowbbs said:


> Something for H2OFidelity to enjoy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it!


----------



## calipilot227

anoxy said:


> That's vintage, not retro.




You have a point, sir


----------



## psion84

karloil said:


> that's one hell of a DIYed tip! great creativity and i'm sure it gets the job done!




Thanks!best fit and isolation for me so far.


----------



## Sotone

Thanks for the answer about not being able to insert a photo.  The picture would show my portable rig consisting of 
iPod Classic 160, AlgoRhythm Solo, JH3A/16 in translucent black with Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable in a Black Star Amp Wallet.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  That is a heck of a portable rig, Sotone! Post the pic when you can.


----------



## SiGiE

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> To go full retro though, you'll need a cassette Walkman or a late-'80s Discman


 
   
  Will a Double Cassette Boom Box speakers directly on Ear, qualify?


----------



## dahan




----------



## fuzzyash

^ :eek:
sweet setup!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





dahan said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
How are you enjoying the Intruder?


----------



## dahan

I'm quite happy with the amp so far. It sounds very nice and has great synergy with my JH13.


----------



## Sotone

Thanks, longbowbbs.  I'm executive director of the Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival and also do alot of audio restoration of historical recordings.  Looking forward to some good uninterupted listening on a flight to NYC this week.


----------



## Sotone

I also use the JH 3A/16 for recording monitoring when the equipment can't be isolated from the performers.  Last week I recorded a solo pianist in his acoustically excellent home using my usual portable setup - a pair of Schoeps cardioids, Apogee Mini-me digital output to Oade modded Marantz 661 going out to the JH3A/16.  It all fits in a briefcase and the sound is great.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

Thought I'd post this here too, portable enough for me

Galaxy Note II -> OTG Cable -> Headstage lyrix pro total USB -> Beyerdynamic DT770 premiums


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





dahan said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Very nice...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> To go full retro though, you'll need a cassette Walkman or a late-'80s Discman


 
   
  Quote: 





anoxy said:


> That's vintage, not retro.


 
   

 iPod Classic 4th Gen 20gb + Portapros
   
  thats quite a retro mix imo.
   
  Walkman or Discman + Portapros is vintage.
   
  same would also be spoken with iPod Classic 1st Gen 5/or 10 gb


----------



## Alez

iPod Nano 7G + VSonic GR07 MK2. As cliché as it sounds, my music had never sounded so good. I might buy a DAC/Amp combo (something by Fiio), but I don't really know if it's worth it.


----------



## fuzzyash

^ the fiio e17 is a really dac/amp to pair with a computer, with excellent value
i recommend it

for portable use with the nano, im not too sure though


----------



## Alez

fuzzyash said:


> ^ the fiio e17 is a really dac/amp to pair with a computer, with excellent value
> i recommend it
> for portable use with the nano, im not too sure though




That's the reason I might not get anything else, I want something small and light so I can keep it really portable. As it is now is probably as portable as it gets, except for some smaller Sansa DAPs.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





alez said:


> That's the reason I might not get anything else, I want something small and light so I can keep it really portable. As it is now is probably as portable as it gets, except for some smaller Sansa DAPs.


 
  I personally own the E17 and use it with my iPod Classic. I don't mind the slight extra bulk as it's about the same size as the classic.EDIT: It's like swiss army knife - great for the desktop.
  Having said that, the e17 would be the majority of the bulk if you paired it with the Nano. If budget is an issue the E6 is also pretty good value for size and cost. I also have one and use it to drive some HD215's. It goes hard  
   
  Otherwise maybe a Digizoid Z02 ? Similar form factor (practically the same size) and pretty decent SQ. Never tried it with IEM's though.


----------



## pdiddypdler

Clip Zip (Rockboxed) + 3.Ai


----------



## gambit300

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> Clip Zip (Rockboxed) + 3.Ai


 
   
  Elegant. Also, is that case padded on the inside? I have an otterbox 1000, but the interior is hard. I hate having my IEMs hit against the walls. What case is that?


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Elegant. Also, is that case padded on the inside? I have an otterbox 1000, but the interior is hard. I hate having my IEMs hit against the walls. What case is that?


 
  Thanks! Yeah the case is padded on the inside. It's the case that came with the earphones, looks like the otterbox 1000 but Heir Audio must have put the padding in there themselves.


----------



## yezz12

Where do you guys buy your player-to-amp cables?


----------



## sofastreamer

my current rig. after a long travel from high end inears, over customs, iphones, portable amps and i can not even think of the thousands of euros i spent, i think i found my holy grail. portable comfort, soundstage and neutrality paired with 50 hours of batterylife in this cheapo setup:


----------



## Musastic

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> my current rig. after a long travel from high end inears, over customs, iphones, portable amps and i can not even think of the thousands of euros i spent, i think i found my holy grail. portable comfort, soundstage and neutrality paired with 50 hours of batterylife in this cheapo setup:


 
  Sturdy looking headphones, i like the looks. What are those?
  You havent listed them on your profile .


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





yezz12 said:


> Where do you guys buy your player-to-amp cables?


 

 You talking 3.5 to 3.5 or LODs for ipods?


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





musastic said:


> Sturdy looking headphones, i like the looks. What are those?
> You havent listed them on your profile .


 
   
   
  That would be a Sony Z1000 headphone.
   
  I have one too. It sounds so good and sweet.


----------



## fjeena

Not the best picture.
Ipod Classic 6th gen > E11 > HFI-780


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





fjeena said:


> Not the best picture.
> Ipod Classic 6th gen > E11 > HFI-780
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I bet that sounds great together...


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent rig very nice 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fjeena

ringingears said:


> I bet that sounds great together...




I love it!! I even did the small mod on my 780 for a bit more bass and it cleaned the bass up a bit too(not that it needed it).
http://www.head-fi.org/t/501655/simple-ultrasone-hfi-780-mod-to-increase-bass-may-also-work-on-other-models



trolldragon said:


> Excellent rig very nice
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




Thanks. I see you also have the 780 and E11


----------



## falcon1125

Quote: 





ringingears said:


> I bet that sounds great together...


 
  i bet that have lot of bass~


----------



## mosshorn

Waiting at the doctors office with my grandfather. I can easily say, these are perhaps the best 20 bucks on headphones I've spent. 
Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sofastreamer

joe-siow said:


> That would be a Sony Z1000 headphone.
> 
> I have one too. It sounds so good and sweet.




Nope, it is the Little Brother zx700


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Elegant. Also, is that case padded on the inside? I have an otterbox 1000, but the interior is hard. I hate having my IEMs hit against the walls. What case is that?


 
   
  I have a Pelican 1010. It's got a rubber lining on the inside with foam on the top lid. I got it for around $10 from a local electronics shop.


----------



## supracrazy_tommy

Quote:  Why are you using those headphones on a superior dap like that? hehe 





mosshorn said:


> Waiting at the doctors office with my grandfather. I can easily say, these are perhaps the best 20 bucks on headphones I've spent.
> Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Waiting at the doctors office with my grandfather. I can easily say, these are perhaps the best 20 bucks on headphones I've spent.
> Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


 
  Nice jeans.


----------



## SiGiE

My Portable Rig.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





supracrazy_tommy said:


> Why are you using those headphones on a superior dap like that? hehe


 
   Believe it or not this is a nice combo! I swear idk if my Head-fi journey would have been so crazy if I had picked these up first. never mind the DAP costs well over 20x the headphones 
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Nice jeans.


 
  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my thigh looks like the size of a manatee in this picture, oh well lol


----------



## TiEx

My portable rig. As portable as it gets.


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





tiex said:


> My portable rig. As portable as it gets.


 
   
  Those cosmic ears look nice...I'm very intrigued by these IEM's, especially the attractive price tag. How are you liking them?


----------



## TiEx

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Those cosmic ears look nice...I'm very intrigued by these IEM's, especially the attractive price tag. How are you liking them?


 
   
  They sound really good for their price. Just think if you really need CIEMs at all. But those are very good for an entery level in CIEMs.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I finally caved in and ordered Leckertons flagship with extra op amps. Rolling op amps should become a nice pass time with this amp. I should have her in my hands in a week in a half or so. Raving incoherent rabid fan boyish review soon to follow


----------



## supracrazy_tommy

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Believe it or not this is a nice combo! I swear idk if my Head-fi journey would have been so crazy if I had picked these up first. never mind the DAP costs well over 20x the headphones
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
  haha this is true, I'm actually using the hyped cheap Sony mh1c on my hisound 3rd gen studios.  They sound quite good, and to me I don't even hear the hiss anymore but I did on my ie80.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I finally caved in and ordered Leckertons flagship with extra op amps. Rolling op amps should become a nice pass time with this amp. I should have her in my hands in a week in a half or so. Raving incoherent rabid fan boyish review soon to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





tiex said:


> They sound really good for their price. Just think if you really need CIEMs at all. But those are very good for an entery level in CIEMs.


 
  Have you done any sound comparisons to other customs or universals? If not, could you?


----------



## longbowbbs

digitalfreak said:


> I finally caved in and ordered Leckertons flagship with extra op amps. Rolling op amps should become a nice pass time with this amp. I should have her in my hands in a week in a half or so. Raving incoherent rabid fan boyish review soon to follow


----------



## zachchen1996

digitalfreak said:


> I finally caved in and ordered Leckertons flagship with extra op amps. Rolling op amps should become a nice pass time with this amp. I should have her in my hands in a week in a half or so. Raving incoherent rabid fan boyish review soon to follow




 +1


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys, sorry for being off topic but I thought this crowd might be the right group to ask. I've ordered some extra op amps in with my Leckerton MKII and I'm in dire need of a storage solution. I remember way back in one of the other threads someone posting a picture with a small plastic storage case for op amps. Any idea where I can get a proper case like that for op amp storage?


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being off topic but I thought this crowd might be the right group to ask. I've ordered some extra op amps in with my Leckerton MKII and I'm in dire need of a storage solution. I remember way back in one of the other threads someone posting a picture with a small plastic storage case for op amps. Any idea where I can get a proper case like that for op amp storage?


 

 Ace hardware (or any proper hardware store) will sell small  plastic cases to store screws and small parts which are perfect for small electronics as well. Or go to your local drug store and get a plastic pill box, I reckon would work just as well. Just don't accidentally swallow your op amps...


----------



## BillsonChang007

mahesh said:


> my j3with xba4




What eartips you using for it?


----------



## Retrias

current portable rig , not plugging in fiio e17 until i can solve the volume problem


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





retrias said:


> current portable rig , not plugging in fiio e17 until i can solve the volume problem


 
  Whats the volume problem?


----------



## wullymc

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being off topic but I thought this crowd might be the right group to ask. I've ordered some extra op amps in with my Leckerton MKII and I'm in dire need of a storage solution. I remember way back in one of the other threads someone posting a picture with a small plastic storage case for op amps. Any idea where I can get a proper case like that for op amp storage?


 
   
   
  Check out Dollarama.  I used a case from there to keep all the parts separated when I was building  cmoy amps.  Hope this helps!
   
  Nice rigs guys!


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Whats the volume problem?


 

 The volume of the sound on headphone is louder when I plug it in direct to the s2 rather than to the fiio e17 with the following setting
  12db gain
  20 odd volume
  compared to direct to headphone jack with half- 60% ish the volume bar
   
  Its fine when it is used as a dac, normal volume and everything , just as an amp


----------



## TrollDragon

digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being off topic but I thought this crowd might be the right group to ask. I've ordered some extra op amps in with my Leckerton MKII and I'm in dire need of a storage solution. I remember way back in one of the other threads someone posting a picture with a small plastic storage case for op amps. Any idea where I can get a proper case like that for op amp storage?




I have some small plastic cases that Analog Devices sent my opamps to me in. They already have the antistatic foam mounted (a must have for plastic cases) PM me your mailing address and I'll drop one in the mail for you. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamnine

Ok - so I use the Nano as portable gear and not the Touch. I use my Beyerdynamic iems with the Nano as the Klipsch are just too fragile for outdoor use (neither pictured here).


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being off topic but I thought this crowd might be the right group to ask. I've ordered some extra op amps in with my Leckerton MKII and I'm in dire need of a storage solution. I remember way back in one of the other threads someone posting a picture with a small plastic storage case for op amps. Any idea where I can get a proper case like that for op amp storage?


 

 Just get an altoids tin(or any small plastic case) and cut a piece of foam to fit inside. Then you can press the pins of the op-amps into the foam for a tight secure fit.


----------



## D2000

retrias said:


> The volume of the sound on headphone is louder when I plug it in direct to the s2 rather than to the fiio e17 with the following setting
> 12db gain
> 20 odd volume
> compared to direct to headphone jack with half- 60% ish the volume bar
> ...




Hmm that is odd. I know what you mean though and personally i think its normal. Pluggin directly into my iPod Classic initially gives me a louder response, but i find that the sound is significantly more full when using the e17. My iPod has a LOD to the e17 and usually im sitting pretty around the 28-35 volume mark.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


> Ok - so I use the Nano as portable gear and not the Touch. I use my Beyerdynamic iems with the Nano as the Klipsch are just* too fragile for outdoor use* (neither pictured here).


 
  I don't understand when people say things like this....they are in your ears!


----------



## PanamaHat

BBE pro, basically eq for the iphone plus a "sound field" filter that sort of enhances the soundstage with a little DSP. I think it's the best app I've bought so far
   

   
  Took my iphone out to new heights


----------



## calipilot227

retrias said:


> The volume of the sound on headphone is louder when I plug it in direct to the s2 rather than to the fiio e17 with the following setting
> 12db gain
> 20 odd volume
> compared to direct to headphone jack with half- 60% ish the volume bar
> ...




I'm assuming you're using the E17 with full volume on the source, am I correct?


----------



## Raguvian




----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being off topic but I thought this crowd might be the right group to ask. I've ordered some extra op amps in with my Leckerton MKII and I'm in dire need of a storage solution.


 
   
  I wouldn't worry about storage. The cardboard cases that Leckerton ships them in are plenty sturdy.
   
  I'll post pics when I can. And maybe the current state of my mobile system, just to stay on topic.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My choice out of all the apps I've owned, too.
   
  Quote: 





panamahat said:


> BBE pro, basically eq for the iphone plus a "sound field" filter that sort of enhances the soundstage with a little DSP. I think it's the best app I've bought so far
> 
> 
> 
> Took my iphone out to new heights


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I'm assuming you're using the E17 with full volume on the source, am I correct?


 
  I am using it with 50% volume on the source on both times
   
  correction: I am using the note 2, god knows why I typed S2, my S2 broke and won't charge


----------



## calipilot227

retrias said:


> I am using it with 50% volume on the source on both times
> 
> correction: I am using the note 2, god knows why I typed S2, my S2 broke and won't charge




If you are using the E17, make sure your source is at full volume. Long story short, the amp is designed to receive a line-level signal, and the headphone output at 50% is well below line level.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yep 50% is to low, set it to full or 80% - 90%


----------



## Musastic

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> That would be a Sony Z1000 headphone.
> 
> I have one too. It sounds so good and sweet.


 
  Thx! 
   
  They seems to be quite expensive, for under 200€ i would buy them .. 
   
  Still cant add photos... 
   http://i.imgur.com/eRvcQ.jpg
   
 _Just FYI im not using that gameboy as DAP. Sold my 4S and thinking to go for 5/5.5gen 30gb ipod and mod it  with 80gb back cover + bigger battery and CF card._  _Possibly doing diymod also, but then again for the same price i could get Colorfly C3/Cowon/sansa clip+ but without sound customization EQ etc.._


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yep 50% is to low, set it to full or 80% - 90%


 
   
   
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> If you are using the E17, make sure your source is at full volume. Long story short, the amp is designed to receive a line-level signal, and the headphone output at 50% is well below line level.


 

 This explains... alot of things , I will try it the next time i am going out then


----------



## D2000

retrias said:


> This explains... alot of things , I will try it the next time i am going out then




They are right - it makes a massive difference. Just did a test and could replicate your circumstances. Keep source volume at full and you'll only need to have the e17 on 20-25 max with at the most 6db gain. Use the volume control on the e17 only.


----------



## ardgedee

My usual to-go audio kit.
   
   
 
   
  First photo:
*Lid:* Extra microfiber cloths and an errant silicone dehumidifier packet on the left. Spare cables, adaptors and tools in two pouches on the right, which are velcro'd to the lid. Most of the stray cables and adaptors that you see are supposed to be in those pouches; I got sloppy.
*Base:* Clockwise from lower left: iPod Video 5G with 128gb SSD strapped to a Leckerton UHA-6S (first gen) with a homemade SPC LOD. RSA SR-71B on top of a Meier Porta Corda II. Soft pouch with Heir Audio 4.A and homemade SPC cable, terminated in an RSA balanced plug. Black hard case is a mystery guest. The blue thing is a two-USB power adaptor, alongside a white bog-standard iPod USB cable. The white blob below the iPod is a homemade RSA-3.5mm plug adaptor.
   
  Second photo: Glamor shot of the powered electronics in the case.
   
  Do I travel with this? Kinda yeah. It's what I carry between home and office every weekday. I have a smaller version of this case that I can pack in two ways: the iPod and two amps, one IEM, Apple's small power plug, and cables; or the iPod and one amp, two IEMs, the blue power plug above, and cables. The smaller case is what I fly with, though when I'm actually on the plane the IEMs as often as not are being used as earplugs and not connected to anything. Of the three amps, the Meier is most often left at home because it doesn't play as nicely with my IEMs as the others.


----------



## fjeena

ardgedee said:


> My usual to-go audio kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now thats some awesome kit!!


----------



## monkeyboylee

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> The 8323 are amazing for the price of them.


 
  Hiya - could you tell what strap that is - im about to get an e11 to go with my clip+!
   
  Cheers
   
  Lee


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ...and you didn't get odd looks photographing your crotch in the doctor's waiting room??


----------



## rvdeleon

I cant add photos.. 
   
http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx242/rvdeleon/Snapbucket/93AA1263.jpg
   
  Walkman z > L3 > Lcd2


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Hiya - could you tell what strap that is - im about to get an e11 to go with my clip+!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


 
  Hey Lee that is a velcro strip that came with my Enermax Power Supply for cable management.
   
  Here is the post with all the pieces.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/552014/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xv/5505#post_8503985


----------



## olorosooso

Quote: 





rvdeleon said:


> I cant add photos..
> 
> http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx242/rvdeleon/Snapbucket/93AA1263.jpg
> 
> Walkman z > L3 > Lcd2


 
   
   
   
  Fixed image for *rvdeleon *


----------



## rvdeleon

thank you!!!! =D


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Where did you get them? 
  They look great!


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Where did you get them?
> They look great!


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  I got it from earphone solutions.
   
  http://www.earphonesolutions.com/shure-se215-blue-ltd.html
   
   
  I love them. They're like a more comfortable version of the TF10, looks and color wise.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Hey Lee that is a velcro strip that came with my Enermax Power Supply for cable management.
> 
> Here is the post with all the pieces.
> 
> ...


 

 That would be perfect but I'm afraid I'm in the UK - if its still ok by snail mail then will do or i can ppg you to cover postage - thanks for the offer tho!


----------



## KT66

I got a new I-Phone 5 case! 
   
  and why not?
   
   

   
  for 2 points can anyone guess the LP sleeve?
   
  listening to the UK Mono LP (bright blue label) now via LP12/Ekos/ClavisDC/Linto/X-Cans V1/HD650cable/HD600
   
  simply amazing punchy sound


----------



## snapple10

replacing the Sig . pro with Hd 25-1 II


----------



## PanamaHat

> replacing the Sig . pro with Hd 25-1 II



Cus it's more portable? How do you find the difference in sound sig?


----------



## longbowbbs

snapple10 said:


> replacing the Sig . pro with Hd 25-1 II




That looks familiar! Great rig...I am listening to it myself right now!


----------



## D2000

Lets remember to not double post pictures  Particularly if the photos are on the same page.


----------



## Turrican2

think i've found my perfect rig for now, at least until Heir release 8ai (if ever) then I'll be saving some coins for those! right now the DX-100 + 3ai+ whiplash 8-wire hybrid sounds incredible, the cable has tamed the sometimes overpowering bass of the 3ai to the point that it doesn't (to my ears) bleed into the mids quite so much making the overall balance very good.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Nice Rig Mate 
   
  Glad the cable has sorted out some of the issues you had.


----------



## Jason36

Slight changes and additions to my portable rig:
   
  Rig 1 - ALO The National Amp with Rockboxed DIY Modded iPod and Silver Gold Alloy LOD
   
  Rig 2 - TTVJ Slim with 32Gb iPod Touch (Spotify & FLAC Player) and Silver LOD
   
   

   

   

   
  New Addition - Vsonic GR07 Mk1
   

   
  Existing A.4i
   

   
  The ALO / iPod / A.4i with the Toxic Silver Poison Cable connected


----------



## Musastic

Nice rigs Jason! 
   
  A.4i:s looks gooooood, gotta buy them when i haz the money'h .. 
   
  Where did you get that low profile lod? or did you buy whole cable?


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





musastic said:


> Nice rigs Jason!
> 
> A.4i:s looks gooooood, gotta buy them when i haz the money'h ..
> 
> Where did you get that low profile lod? or did you buy whole cable?


 
  Cheers mate....the A.4i's are a piece of art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If you mean the LOD with the ALO and iPod......it was custom made for me. I dont think I have ever seen any other LOD's with that sort of patterning.


----------



## anoxy

4.Ai*


----------



## Gofre

My current portable rig while I put the HD25s through their paces before writing up a comparison to my M80s. I've very rapidly fallen in love with them.
   
   

   
  DIY iMod 5th Gen>>JDS Labs C421>> Sennheiser HD25-1 II.


----------



## longbowbbs

jason36 said:


> The ALO / iPod / A.4i with the Toxic Silver Poison Cable connected




Love those Silver Poison cables!


----------



## Raguvian

This is slightly ridiculous:


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> This is slightly ridiculous:


 

 Mind telling what is that set up? I never seen the DAP or the DAC


----------



## Mcberto

Some DAP with fiio e11 and i think shure 215's?


----------



## Raguvian

GameBoy Pocket > SongPro > Fiio E11 > Shure SE215LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It's not working quite right so I'm going to buy a GameBoy Color soon. I'm also having a hard time trying to install 12 year old software on a modern computer.


----------



## calipilot227

The "DAP" appears to be a Gameboy Color 

Edit: Beat me to it.


----------



## zenki14

Looks like a GameBoy Color.. correct me if I'm wrong.
  Edit: ok so it was wrong..


----------



## MaDOS

ugh there's no way I can't buy a Songpro... have to go dig up the old gameboys.
   
  Is there a maximum SD card capacity for these things?


----------



## PanamaHat

raguvian said:


> GameBoy Pocket > SongPro > Fiio E11 > Shure SE215LE
> 
> It's not working quite right so I'm going to buy a GameBoy Color soon. I'm also having a hard time trying to install 12 year old software on a modern computer.



Have your rockboxed it?


----------



## kkhaha

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> This is slightly ridiculous:
> 
> 
> 
> DROOLING on those limited editio 215s


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





mados said:


> ugh there's no way I can't buy a Songpro... have to go dig up the old gameboys.
> 
> Is there a maximum SD card capacity for these things?


 
   
  The box says 512mb. Once I get my hands on a GBColor, I will let you know if you can run anything higher. I don't know if 512 is the limit right now or if that was the biggest you could buy in 2000/2001.
   
  Also, SongPros only take wma's and mp3's. This is more of a fun experiment you can do for around $30 if you don't have a Gameboy. The SongPro cost me $11 shipped.
   
  This picture shows a 1GB card in a Songpro:
   

   
   
  I'm just doing this because the SongPro was a huge flop and no one really knows about them. It's pretty much guaranteed that you're not going to come across another person rocking out to music on a Gameboy + SongPro.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Have your rockboxed it?


 
   
  I think my mind would explode if they came out with a version for the Gameboy!
   
  Quote: 





kkhaha said:


> DROOLING on those limited editio 215s


 
   
  Thanks, they are definitely my favorite looking IEM's by far. I think Shure did an even nicer job than with the limited edition SE535s.


----------



## MaDOS

I have too many gameboys and the silly useless peripherals like the camera and printer.  I had no idea that there was a mp3 cart though.  I'll have to get one of these even if it can only hold a few songs.
   
  Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Retrias

Oh, No wonder I didn't realize what it is, I never have a gameboy pocket before , I only have gameboy colors


----------



## edmundtyw1

Where did you get the Songpro?


----------



## Raguvian

Here is where I bought it from. The Songpro was new but the 32mb SD card was taken out. Still, it's pretty cheap.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONGPRO-PLAY-DIGITAL-MUSIC-FILES-MORE-ON-GAME-BOY-ADVANCE-GAME-BOY-COLOR-/251184607274?pt=US_Web_Desktop_Publishing_Software&hash=item3a7bc4f02a


----------



## D2000

retrias said:


> Mind telling what is that set up? I never seen the DAP or the DAC




Hahaha unless im much mistaken that's a Nintendo Gameboy Colour! I had one of those..


----------



## Retrias

Its a gameboy pocket apparently that is why the general outlook doesn't look like the gameboy color I remember , GBP as a DAP, this is very new isn't it


----------



## Raguvian

The one in the original picture is a Pocket. The color is on the right.


----------



## sofastreamer

diskussions in a picture thread


----------



## IceClass

Indeed. Too much Yack. Not enough pics!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Said 2 guys not posting pics...right after someone posts pics.
   
  On topic:
  Not my picture but it's what I'm using. iPhone 5 and EARPODS. I think the Earpods sound great, especially for being free.
   
   

   
  Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> diskussions in a picture thread


 
   
  Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Indeed. Too much Yack. Not enough pics!


----------



## ZMan2k2

Samsung Galaxy SIII running PowerAmp and Audio Technica ATH-CKS77LTD IEM's


----------



## longbowbbs

morbidtoaster said:


> Said 2 guys not posting pics...right after someone posts pics.
> 
> On topic:
> Not my picture but it's what I'm using. iPhone 5 and EARPODS. I think the Earpods sound great, especially for being free.




I should try them. I left them in the box and plugged the hf3's in from the start....


----------



## MorbidToaster

Give them a shot. I've always been a fan of 'earbud' type headphones because I can still use them and hear outside noise. This is good in some situations...plus I can't use IEMs.
   
  They won't be better than your HF3s or anything, but they are a _significant_ step up from your typical stock buds. Still can be piercy in the highs, but the bass is by far the most improved over your typical stuff.
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I should try them. I left them in the box and plugged the hf3's in from the start....


----------



## longbowbbs

I have grabbed them from the box. I can use them this afternoon while we are raking leaves.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I have grabbed them from the box. I can use them this afternoon while we are raking leaves.


 
  Give us a the scoops after you've had a listen. Mine are sitting in the drawer unopened too.


----------



## ardgedee

I don't think I'd pay $30 for Apple's earpods because they're of limited use to me (sound isolation is a primary need , usually; about the only place I don't need it is in my office, and that's where I've got my full-size home rig to listen to), but they came as a pack-in with my purchase, so I use 'em now and again anyway.
   
  I've said elsewhere that the earpods are impressive just for being the first earbuds I can stand to wear, and I like their comfort and sound more than some headphones and IEMs I've paid money for.
   
  For those who like the earbuds form factor, they're definitely worth trying, and are potentially an excellent deal. For those who hate earbuds or don't see the point to 'em, they're not going to like these either.


----------



## gt40

ipod-O2-Fi10 and EX600


----------



## paulscape

I have a fairly simple rig.
   
  http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/paulscape/DSC_0035.jpg
  http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/paulscape/DSC_0034.jpg
  http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/paulscape/IMG_20121118_015031.jpg
  http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/paulscape/DSC_0034-1.jpg


----------



## BillsonChang007

paulscape said:


> I have a fairly simple rig.
> 
> http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/paulscape/DSC_0035.jpg
> http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh192/paulscape/DSC_0034.jpg
> ...




Does the amp make any difference to the Beats headphone?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





> paulscape


 
   

   
  Mah eyes.... they BURN.....


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Mah eyes.... they BURN.....


 
  the setup looks nice and all, if only the pair can drive something more worthwhile...
  The Beats headphones i suppose dont need too much amping as they are okay for low bitrate hippity hop music


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,
   
  I've played around and finally figured out a good resting place for me and my full-size portable setup. I use this daily pretty much when ever I go some where, even if it's just to the grocery store, campus, or just out to the bistro. I can't wear IEM's, they just bother my ears too much sadly. I don't like on-ears, as they are just annoying to me comfort wise. I like big headphones. I've always enjoyed how they look, how they feel. Style is also important, when it comes to big headphones. I've gone through quite a few headphones (sigh) looking for a sound and feel coupled with a build quality and isolation that would work as a full size portable. I've kayaked in Denon D5000's. But end of the day, the headphone that had all the qualities and look that I wanted, were the Beyer DT770 Premiums. I love the style of them, retro, but metro. Great passive isolation. Lots of room for tinkering which I've done too.
   
*Headphone:*
   
  Beyer DT770 Premium
   
_Mods:_
   
  I had it custom re-cabled by Brian over at BTG Audio. It has a locking detachable mini-XLR connection (like AKG) with a 4 foot braided sheathed cable that terminates to 3.5mm. I also have another 3 foot extension for home use when needed of the same cable type, as I got it as one big thing so they would match.
   
  The pads are T70 pads, the micro-fiber, not the standard DT series pads. The T70 micro-fiber pads isolate _significantly _more and have a nice feel to them, the grip of non-slippery fabric, but not the plastic feel of pleather/leather, and not the couch-cushion feel of velour. I actually got the T70's to be a portable, but the sound was not to my liking. So I went for a premium DT770 since they look virtually the same, and stole the micro-fiber pads. Looks and feels like the T70 (I love how it looks), but has the sound of the warmer DT770 which I prefer in every way.
   
*Source:*
   
  Sansa Fuze with 32gig MicroSD with all FLAC loaded.
  LOD cable of course.
  Fiio E11 amplifier.
   
  I have the two units held together with velcro tape, I prefer this to fooling with rubber bands and the like. Holds like a champ.
   
*Pictures:*
   

   

   

   

   
  And here's how I look as I walk around with them, getting weird stares from the Monster / iBud kids:
   

   
  Very best,


----------



## MorbidToaster

They really aren't as huge as they look in pictures (on the head I mean). They're also gorgeous. 
   
  Stil considering the new HiFi M8 with a 4 pin DT770 600ohm. That's a killer portable rig.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





malveaux said:


> Heya,
> 
> I've played around and finally figured out a good resting place for me and my full-size portable setup. I use this daily pretty much when ever I go some where, even if it's just to the grocery store, campus, or just out to the bistro. I can't wear IEM's, they just bother my ears too much sadly. I don't like on-ears, as they are just annoying to me comfort wise. I like big headphones. I've always enjoyed how they look, how they feel. Style is also important, when it comes to big headphones. I've gone through quite a few headphones (sigh) looking for a sound and feel coupled with a build quality and isolation that would work as a full size portable. I've kayaked in Denon D5000's. But end of the day, the headphone that had all the qualities and look that I wanted, were the Beyer DT770 Premiums. I love the style of them, retro, but metro. Great passive isolation. Lots of room for tinkering which I've done too.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That Fuze is a perfect match size-wise for the E11.....a nice tidy portable rig! I have no experience with the Beyers, but all in all a nice looking setup.


----------



## zachchen1996

trolldragon said:


>




Troll alert!


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent rig MalVeauX!
Those DT770's look great and a normal everyday source and amp to boot. Good to see that a person with your vast knowledge and experience here uses a Sansa & FiiO combo as opposed to some $2000+ source and amp.

Bravo!


Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prakhar

Fantastic rig Mal!


----------



## paulscape

Geez, first post and im called a troll?


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





paulscape said:


> Geez, first post and im called a troll?


 
  Hey now I don't think that. I personally thought it's a valuable contribution. Let's not bring any hate. People share what they wish and that's that  
  Don't pay too much attention to it champ. Most people are just joking around anyway - it's a bit of a thing to have a negative disposition towards Beats headphones in the HeadFi community.
  To each his own 
   
  What's the amp and source you have there anyway?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paulscape said:


> Geez, first post and im called a troll?


 
  What took you so long!


----------



## TrollDragon

paulscape said:


> Geez, first post and im called a troll?




Take no offence its all in good fun! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmsilva22

Hereby I nominate MalVeauX for President of the UNHF


----------



## TrollDragon

Seconded!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hereby I nominate MalVeauX for President of the UNHF


 
  how to become a memeber?


----------



## monkeyboylee

Hiya,
   
  Lovely set-up - currently got a similar set up but with just a clip+ using hp out, do you think the fuze and lod gonna be a worthwhile upgrade?
   
  Cheers,
   
  Lee
   
   
  Quote: 





malveaux said:


> Heya,
> 
> I've played around and finally figured out a good resting place for me and my full-size portable setup. I use this daily pretty much when ever I go some where, even if it's just to the grocery store, campus, or just out to the bistro. I can't wear IEM's, they just bother my ears too much sadly. I don't like on-ears, as they are just annoying to me comfort wise. I like big headphones. I've always enjoyed how they look, how they feel. Style is also important, when it comes to big headphones. I've gone through quite a few headphones (sigh) looking for a sound and feel coupled with a build quality and isolation that would work as a full size portable. I've kayaked in Denon D5000's. But end of the day, the headphone that had all the qualities and look that I wanted, were the Beyer DT770 Premiums. I love the style of them, retro, but metro. Great passive isolation. Lots of room for tinkering which I've done too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

anyone can recommend an Amped Grado Sr80i iPod Video setup?
   
  if you have the following amp/s paired with the Grado Sr80i please respond.
   
  how much do they improve with a:
  1)Headroom Total Airhead portable amp
  2)Fiio E11
  3)BBlabs Homemade CMOY Altoids amp
  4)Gary's Electric Avenue PA2V2    <<
   
   
  i've been thinking in an amp lately.
  its not needed with Grado sr80i's but im thinking in one to improve some bits of sound, besides Bass. i dont need more bass


----------



## mrAdrian

New addition: TTVJ Slim. Perfect match with my work rig.
   
  DIY'd a 8 strand IC from cheap pair of plugs from Jaycar and grado cable. Lesson learnt: don't use cheap plugs.
   
  Side note: How do you feel if the worker at your local petrol station is listening to beautiful wooden clip-ons at work? Asking cause I feel really great, even at very soft volumes!


----------



## longbowbbs

Very Nice...Love the braided DIY cables!


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

malveaux said:


> Heya,
> 
> I've played around and finally figured out a good resting place for me and my full-size portable setup. I use this daily pretty much when ever I go some where, even if it's just to the grocery store, campus, or just out to the bistro. I can't wear IEM's, they just bother my ears too much sadly. I don't like on-ears, as they are just annoying to me comfort wise. I like big headphones. I've always enjoyed how they look, how they feel. Style is also important, when it comes to big headphones. I've gone through quite a few headphones (sigh) looking for a sound and feel coupled with a build quality and isolation that would work as a full size portable. I've kayaked in Denon D5000's. But end of the day, the headphone that had all the qualities and look that I wanted, were the Beyer DT770 Premiums. I love the style of them, retro, but metro. Great passive isolation. Lots of room for tinkering which I've done too.




Nice, I've been getting some weird looks with my 770 premiums on-the-go too, good to know I'm not alone


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,
  Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Lovely set-up - currently got a similar set up but with just a clip+ using hp out, do you think the fuze and lod gonna be a worthwhile upgrade?


 
   
  Depends on the headphones you're using. If you're using any Beyer, going to the Fuze with LOD plus an amplifier will definitely increase dynamics of your Beyers. Even the low impedance Beyers need current. Beyers are quite efficient, and make volume easily, but achieving full dynamics takes some juice with them in the lower registers. So if you're using a Beyer, I think it's absolutely worth while going to a setup that allows you to use LOD -> Amp, rather than just using the output of the Clip+ (which is great, but not enough for an 80ohm headphone or higher really).
  Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> if you have the following amp/s paired with the Grado Sr80i please respond.
> how much do they improve with a:
> 2)Fiio E11


 
   
  I used to use my SR80i with my Fuze + Fiio E11. Sounds great. They do not benefit heavily from amplification, they're so efficient as it is. I did however like the pairing with the Fiio E11 for a different reason. The Fiio is kind of a dark amp, so it helped roll the treble down a little bit without having to resort to the _awful_ EQ built into the Fuze (and I don't rockbox because it's EQ was not to my liking either). And sometimes, I did like putting the E11's bass EQ up a touch for some music, because believe or not, Grados can be pretty bassy. With EQ2 set and L-cush pads, the Prestige series can be used for dub-step if wanted.  So if you find your SR80i bright, and if you want to add a little warmth, the Fiio series can do that. Though maybe the Fiio E6 for $20 is a cheaper way to play with that. The E11 these days is already cheaper, usually $50~60 tops, even less used. So either way not an expensive way to "play".
   

   
  Very best,


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





malveaux said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You provide excellent write ups and you smoke a pipe. You sir are a champion.


----------



## olorosooso

My new rig that I'm very happy with: Z2 w/ 96gb storage, UHA-6sMKII and Mad Dogs, case is a Tamrac camera bag.


----------



## calipilot227

pinoypogiman said:


> anyone can recommend an Amped Grado Sr80i iPod Video setup?
> 
> if you have the following amp/s paired with the Grado Sr80i please respond.
> 
> ...




If you can stretch your budget, the Fiio E17. If not, the E11 is good as well.


----------



## conheo

my current setup, the performance is absolutely beautiful =)


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





conheo said:


> my current setup, the sound is absolutely beautiful =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sony DAP -> O2 ->A2A sticker -> KSC35?


----------



## conheo

ah yeah,
   
  Sony HD5 > O2 > KSC35....you are correct.
   
  HD5 has the line-out from the headphone jack, and it works very nice. Not much improve with O2 but with my home set-up, it is a big-step up from my old dac....
   
  ps : yeah a2a sticker =))


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





olorosooso said:


> My new rig that I'm very happy with: Z2 w/ 96gb storage, UHA-6sMKII and Mad Dogs, case is a Tamrac camera bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice rig and very nice pics...


----------



## KT66

Quote: 





conheo said:


> HD5 has the line-out from the headphone jack,


 
  I'm confused - it this not a contradiction?


----------



## Musastic

Got E7+E9 amp/Dac today, testing E7 with 5th.Gen. 
  Sounds much cleaner and spacious than via ipod headphone out.
   
E11 is coming on this week ^^,


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend set up :
> Alo Pan Am + Alo Passport external Battery power supply + Alo Class + iPhone 4 S
> + LCD 2 rev 1
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  who makes that thin gray rubber padding material ?
  where would one buy it ?


----------



## ardgedee

Looks like shelf liner that you can get for $1 a roll at your friendly local Wal-Mart or Target or such.


----------



## conheo

Quote: 





kt66 said:


> I'm confused - it this not a contradiction?


 
  the manual said that the 3.5mm connection has 2 ways for the sound out : 1 headphone and 1 line-out (fixed volume, no eq) for connecting to the home multimedia system. You can switch audio output headphone or line-out by change the setting. I has seen this setting in Nokia mobile or Samsung (old model) before...and it works pretty same.
   
  or maybe i use wrong words and make you confure


----------



## paulscape

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Hey now I don't think that. I personally thought it's a valuable contribution. Let's not bring any hate. People share what they wish and that's that
> Don't pay too much attention to it champ. Most people are just joking around anyway - it's a bit of a thing to have a negative disposition towards Beats headphones in the HeadFi community.
> To each his own
> 
> What's the amp and source you have there anyway?


 
  Ha its all cool, Actually the shures and beats are all I have right now for personal audio. I have some excellent expensive fostex headphones but I use them for tracking guitar parts in my studio and occassionally mixing late at night. They are not a portable solution. The beats are my throw around's. I can't seem to justify the cash on a set of custom IEMS yet but I am thinking of it.
   
  The amp is a shonyun 306. I live in china so all this stuff is dirt cheap (except UM). The source is a Sony Tx Xperia and apple iphone 4. Most stuff at 320kps mp3...some high res wav's of my own music recordings on a zoom H4 too. I'm not 100% sure whether I even need an amp for the shures...it sounds better without the amp - more expansive and balanced.


----------



## rudi0504

angular mo said:


> who makes that thin gray rubber padding material ?
> where would one buy it ?




The grey color rubber padding are from ace hardware store 
They have two type one thin and one thicker 
I prefer the thicker one , it has better quality 

The black color rubber band is from Alo audio , you can buy from Alo 

The blue and green color rubber band are from my son , you can buy them from sport house 

Or accessories shop , they many brand from Nike or Adidas


----------



## MaDOS

What I'm using for Thanksgiving break week.  Portapro drivers with the pads from my ksc75 stuffed into this beanie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Those little stabby things to hold the earpads stick to the hat and hold them in place.  Playing from my Atrix 4g which also is serving as my camera


----------



## calipilot227

Very creative!


----------



## Staal

Not in the photo: my RSA Intruder. Sometimes it's nice to just head out with a phone rather than a small brick of gear.


----------



## longbowbbs

Sporting the Toxic Cable Picolino cables!


----------



## Jaypops

Trying the Lightning to 30-pin adapter.
  It works like a charm, even though it looks terrible.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





jaypops said:


> Trying the Lightning to 30-pin adapter.
> It works like a charm, even though it looks terrible.


 
  Gosh I love that album..


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





jaypops said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It will require a new LOD design...Great another new cable...


----------



## LCfiner

It might be worthwhile to try hooking up the headphone out of the iphone 5 to the amp. The 30 pin adapter has its own DAC and is likely not as good as the one in the iphone. Of course, you'd then be going through the iphone amp but perhaps that might be better than using the adapter DAC. anyway, it's free to try and it might be interesting to note the difference (if any) in sound.
   
  and then you might be able to have a more compact setup.
  Quote: 





jaypops said:


> Trying the Lightning to 30-pin adapter.
> It works like a charm, even though it looks terrible.


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





musastic said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Out of interest, what are those 'phones? I ask as I also have a 5G (Rockbox'd) and an E7 and I genuinely don't hear much difference going through the E7 except with "proper" cans. I have tried several IEMs that I swear sound the same from the HP out or through the E7.


----------



## Mcberto

My portable setup.
  
 iPod Classic/iPhone 4s/PC ==> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo -dB ====> RSA The Intruder =====> LFF's Paradox


----------



## longbowbbs

Very Nice Mcberto!


----------



## Saraguie

iPod > Fostex HP-P1 > QUSP LOD > FT!334


----------



## longbowbbs

^^

Sweet Rig for sure!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ^^
> Sweet Rig for sure!


 
  Thank you kind sir from you it's a big compliment   This combo sure sounds sweet.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's my latest edition. It's actually a project in progress, decent amp being the next piece of this puzzle. (take advantage of CK4 line out)

I bring to you!! Colorfly CK4 / T-Peos H-100 Hybrid


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here's my latest edition. It's actually a project in progress, decent amp being the next piece of this puzzle. (take advantage of CK4 line out)
> I bring to you!! Colorfly CK4 / T-Peos H-100 Hybrid


 
  Are there any physical buttons?


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> iPod > Fostex HP-P1 > QUSP LOD > FT!334


 
   
  I want that LOD!
  Where?
  How much?


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Are there any physical buttons?




Yes, there are indeed, actually... the whole player is controlled by physical buttons. (not touch screen) That's just one big duck off screen for video playback, which is pointless to me really but the sound...man the sound! It's all about the internal amp and Cirrus Logic's CS4398 DAC inside. (Same DAC used in Colorfly C4) they do_ not_ sound the same though (just cover myself )

This model is CK4+ (which I keep forgetting) has a different button layout to the original. 

CK4+ Run around using these buttons.




Should hear it Achmedisdead, it's like  Just makes me grin from ear to ear.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> I want that LOD!
> Where?
> How much?


 
  QUSP who hand made it is a member here. PM him, tell him you saw mine and go from there. It fits perfect.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yes, there are indeed, actually... the whole player is controlled by physical buttons. (not touch screen) That's just one big duck off screen for video playback, which is pointless to me really but the sound...man the sound! It's all about the internal amp and Cirrus Logic's CS4398 DAC inside. (Same DAC used in Colorfly C4) they do_ not_ sound the same though (just cover myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  So we have another example of a Cirrus Logic DAC producing excellent sound...what will the Wolfson lovers think of you now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like the physical design of the unit....very clean. How big is the screen?


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> So we have another example of a Cirrus Logic DAC producing excellent sound...what will the Wolfson lovers think of you now? :wink_face:  I do like the physical design of the unit....very clean. How big is the screen?




I'll stay well away from the Wolfson clan thank you. There's enough brand name wars I need to keep tabs on as it is. 

Screen size is: 4.3 inches

It's about ipod touch footprint (photo's make it look confusing alone) however a touch thicker.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'll stay well away from the Wolfson clan thank you. There's enough brand name wars I need to keep tabs on as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, I look forward to your comprehensive upcoming  review!


----------



## Jaypops

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> It will require a new LOD design...Great another new cable...


 
   
  LODs with built-in DACs... I can only imagine how expense the high-end cables will be!
   
  Quote: 





lcfiner said:


> It might be worthwhile to try hooking up the headphone out of the iphone 5 to the amp. The 30 pin adapter has its own DAC and is likely not as good as the one in the iphone. Of course, you'd then be going through the iphone amp but perhaps that might be better than using the adapter DAC. anyway, it's free to try and it might be interesting to note the difference (if any) in sound.
> 
> and then you might be able to have a more compact setup.


 
   
  Thanks for the tip, I'll try double amping.
  But I must say, the adapter-DAC is surprisingly good for a $30 plastic bit.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





mcberto said:


> iPod Classic/iPhone 4s/PC ==> Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo -dB ====> RSA The Intruder =====> LFF's Paradox


 
   
  Nice system, but I'm curious why you are using an external DAC with an amp with a DAC.


----------



## rudi0504

My first ranked portable set up :

Alo Rx 3 B + Alo class tactical design + iPhone 4 S + LCD 2 rev 2 right angle 

My Second ranked portable set up :

The Intruder + fostex hp p 1 + iPhone 4 S + LCD 2 rev 2 right Angle 

Cable : lod to USB van den Hul tone arm cable in red and white sleeving
 Mini to Mini 4 strand 18 awg solid core silver cable ex Singapore 
 with oyaide rhodium Angle jack and oyaide gold straight jack 
 LCD 2 cable van den Hul tone arm cable


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My first ranked portable set up :
> Alo Rx 3 B + Alo class tactical design + iPhone 4 S + LCD 2 rev 2 right angle
> My Second ranked portable set up :
> The Intruder + fostex hp p 1 + iPhone 4 S + LCD 2 rev 2 right Angle
> ...





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


>


 
   
   


   
   
  Rudi, what does right angle mean for LCD 2 ? Always a pleasure to see your rigs!


----------



## sofastreamer

thought the lcd is open back!?


----------



## ardgedee

I've heard the LCD-2 with the CLAS and an ALO amp (can't recall which one). It sounds wonderful.
   
  A portable system is simply one you carry around with you, not necessarily a system you listen to in public spaces or while on foot.
   
  Almost the only place I listen to my system is while sitting at desks, but I have to move between offices often enough that there's no point to having a desktop system. So I have a little suitcase with all my portable kit; the whole assembly (three amps, two custom IEMs, one iPod, and a partridge in a pear tree) takes up less space than one of my desktop headphone amps, and I carry it around in my office bag. Setup and teardown takes less than a minute when nothing's been recharging.


----------



## longbowbbs

rudi0504 said:


> My first ranked portable set up :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...



Rudi, What are you getting from the Intruder that the HP-P1 amp is not providing?


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Sara 

Thank you Sara 

Rudi, what does right angle mean for LCD 2 ? Always a pleasure to see your rigs!

The latest batch LCD 2 rev , the connector has the same like lcd 3 in right angle connector 

It is better I called LCD 2 rev 3


----------



## rudi0504

sofastreamer said:


> thought the lcd is open back!?




You are right LCD 2 is open back headphone


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> [/SPOILER][/SPOILER]
> Rudi, What are you getting from the Intruder that the HP-P1 amp is not providing?




The fostex hp p1 has very good dac section , if you drive full cans like LCD 2 rev 2 , the power from fostex hp p1 has not enough power .
From Intruder I can get better power in high gain for driving my LCD 2 rev 2.
The amp section from Intruder is better than from Fostex hp p 1
As everybody know fostex hp p1 amp is good to drive iems not to drive headphone with high impedance .


----------



## rudi0504

ardgedee said:


> I've heard the LCD-2 with the CLAS and an ALO amp (can't recall which one). It sounds wonderful.
> 
> A portable system is simply one you carry around with you, not necessarily a system you listen to in public spaces or while on foot.
> 
> Almost the only place I listen to my system is while sitting at desks, but I have to move between offices often enough that there's no point to having a desktop system. So I have a little suitcase with all my portable kit; the whole assembly (three amps, two custom IEMs, one iPod, and a partridge in a pear tree) takes up less space than one of my desktop headphone amps, and I carry it around in my office bag. Setup and teardown takes less than a minute when nothing's been recharging.




As I have already posted in last section part XV, I put my portable rig in pelican case number. 1050.

The best sounding LCD 2 rev 2 and LCD 3 are with my first set up : Alo Rx 3 B + Alo class solo + iPhone 4 S


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sara
> Thank you Sara
> Rudi, what does right angle mean for LCD 2 ? Always a pleasure to see your rigs!
> The latest batch LCD 2 rev , the connector has the same like lcd 3 in right angle connector
> It is better I called LCD 2 rev 3


 
  Thanks for the answer Rudi.
   
  Ahhhh......I am really tempted to get a pair. If I get serious I'll write Ray to ask if the RSA Hornet (I have) will drive them satisfactorily.


----------



## Mcberto

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Nice system, but I'm curious why you are using an external DAC with an amp with a DAC.


 
   
  This is because i wanted to have a portable setup that had 24/192 capability through usb while i'm at home with my comp and good quality sound for portable use outside with apple devices that charges them for a long time serving as media server.
   
  Also The Intruder only supports 16/44 natively with the DAC chip inside. The Intruder has a capable amp section to serve as my main amp for my orthos.


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> Thanks for the answer Rudi.
> 
> Ahhhh......I am really tempted to get a pair. If I get serious I'll write Ray to ask if the RSA Hornet (I have) will drive them satisfactorily.




Yet Ray got promotion for the Intruder you pay only $ 650 Usd , the same price like Rs 71 B.

I have RS 71 B , but the Intuder has better sound quality compare to RS 71 B, more detail and clarity , and at the high gain from 21 DB you have plenty of power to drive your LCD 2
My RS 71 B has the high gain only 11 DB .


----------



## nc8000

The SR71-B is perfectly capable of driving my HE-500 nicely in balanced mode


----------



## Staal

Yes, I believe the only difference in gain settings is that the Intruder is supposedly able to drive the HE-6. The SR71-B should be able to drive most other headphones.


----------



## rudi0504

Yes, I believe the only difference in gain settings is that the Intruder is supposedly able to drive the HE-6. The SR71-B should be able to drive most other headphones.

Sound Quality between Intruder and RS 71 B has some diffrerent :

High : My RS 71 B more Crips because Already burn In about 300 Hours
 My Intruder just burn In less than 30 Hours 

Mid : Out The box Intruder more sweet , more Body and Clear compare to My RS 71 B 

Bass : Intruder more full Body bass m specially In High Gain to drive LCD 2 rev 2 and
 Sennheiser HD 800.

Soundstage : Intruder has more 3 D soundstage 

Separation : Intruder has Better separation between The instrumen and Singer , i can 
 Hear more Clear 

Power : in low and mid gain has the same power 
 In high gain intruder has more power than rs 71 b


----------



## Staal

That was my point exactly. I wasn't commenting on the sonic differences as I have never owned the SR71B.


----------



## longbowbbs

Sounds like you have another winner in the collection Rudi! Do you prefer the HP-P1 DAC?


----------



## Turrican2

My Gym rig, does get me some funny looks, mostly from people with white earbuds attached to their ears 
   
  The amp is something I picked up a few years back, it's a Texas Instruments chipset, not sure of the details.  Certainly brings the Atrios (MG7) I use at the gym to life! Sansaa Clip+ is rockboxed, of course, great little player.  It looks a little ghetto but sounds fantastic.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice little rig! The connect cable looks to be more expensive than the gear. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turrican2

trolldragon said:


> Nice little rig! The connect cable looks to be more expensive than the gear.
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




Lol, fits perfectly though.


----------



## longbowbbs

turrican2 said:


> My Gym rig, does get me some funny looks, mostly from people with white earbuds attached to their ears
> 
> The amp is something I picked up a few years back, it's a Texas Instruments chipset, not sure of the details.  Certainly brings the Atrios (MG7) I use at the gym to life! Sansaa Clip+ is rockboxed, of course, great little player.  It looks a little ghetto but sounds fantastic.
> 
> ...



As long as it fits on the treadmill!


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> It looks a little ghetto


 
   
  Really? Looks pretty damned indulgent to me


----------



## Turrican2

blackenedplague said:


> Really? Looks pretty damned indulgent to me




Indulgent, I disagree. The whole rig (including the items) cost less than an iPod classic, and sounds a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Prakhar

Key Word: Looks


----------



## Turrican2

prakhar said:


> Key Word: Looks




Thanks, apologies if I took that the wrong way


----------



## rudi0504

```

```



longbowbbs said:


> Sounds like you have another winner in the collection Rudi! Do you prefer the HP-P1 DAC?




Hi Longbowbbs 

These 2 portable dac For idevice : Alo Class solo and Fostex HP P 1 are The best dac IMO to date .

If i like to hear very Fast music : mostly i like to use Alo Class solo 
Alo Class solo has Better detail and High , more Clear In The mid and Better bass impact compare To Fostex HP p1

If i like to hear analog recording : i like to use My Fostex HP P 1 as My dac In My rig .
Mid Sound analog 

With The Two portable dac You can have Better SQ With changes Your USB dac and mini to mini cable 

I have more than 1 USB to lod: 
My van Den Hul is Better than > Alo sxc 22 AWG > Whiplash audio twag 2 elite cable > My DIY solid Silver 8 Braid 

My best mini to mini : 
4 braid 18 awg silver solid core cable > my audio note Cable > my 8 braid solid core cable 24 awg


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice to have good choices. I am certainly enjoying the HP-P1. I travel a lot so I had to make a call on 1 device for everything to keep the rig portable. I did get the Toxic Cable Silver Poison LOD for the IPC>HP-P1 connection.


----------



## AyeCee

Thought I would make my mark in this thread.


----------



## Prakhar

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20OT



 
   


ayecee said:


> Thought I would make my mark in this thread.
> 
> *snip*


 
  Ooh, Windows 8. How do you like it?


----------



## calipilot227

ayecee said:


> Thought I would make my mark in this thread.




UM3X, nice!  Hard to go wrong with those IEMs.


----------



## Raguvian

Ditched the rubber bands on my rig. I like the cleaner (and more colorful!) look:


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> My Gym rig, does get me some funny looks, mostly from people with white earbuds attached to their ears
> 
> The amp is something I picked up a few years back, it's a Texas Instruments chipset, not sure of the details.  Certainly brings the Atrios (MG7) I use at the gym to life! Sansaa Clip+ is rockboxed, of course, great little player.  It looks a little ghetto but sounds fantastic.


 

 the amp looks alot like the PA2 that Gary makes, i've been thinking of getting one to add to my rig, but i dont think the would do too much with Grado sr80i's


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> the amp looks alot like the PA2 that Gary makes, i've been thinking of getting one to add to my rig, but i dont think the would do too much with Grado sr80i's


 
   
  Actually the PA2V2 uses a standard Hammond case. Anyways, that's not a PA2V2 because those have the cool red translucent plastic front.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Actually the PA2V2 uses a standard Hammond case. Anyways, that's not a PA2V2 because those have the cool red translucent plastic front.


 

 someday if i do make that order, ill ask him if he can do a custom job of adding a blue faceplate instead of red or clear.
   
   
  now i know this isnt portable, but i think its worthy to post up here.

  imho; "High Fidelity"


----------



## AyeCee

Quote:


prakhar said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20OT
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Windows 8. How do you like it?


 
  It's the Microsoft Surface RT, hence not W8, but Windows RT, a dumbed down version of W8. I quite like it, it's really good for school, not taking is a pleasure. And as it has a USB port, hopefully I'll purchase a nice dac to take around and about with me.


----------



## Turrican2

raguvian said:


> Actually the PA2V2 uses a standard Hammond case. Anyways, that's not a PA2V2 because those have the cool red translucent plastic front.




Actually, I remembered its a Fred_Fred2004 amp, uses the tpa6111a2 chip, at the time I remember it was a nice step up from the cmoy I was using. Must be 7 or 8 years old now.


----------



## Sotone

I'm now allowed to post a photo.  iPod Classic 160, AlgoRhythm Solo, JH3A/16 in translucent black with Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable, Black Star Amp Wallet. This photo shows an ALO mini cable
but sometimes I use the digital connection between the Solo and the JH3A.  In background - tc electronic volume control for monitors and ALO PanAm.


----------



## Raguvian

^That cable looks awesome!


----------



## esmBOS

My newbie rig. Nokia N9 -> BTG interconnect -> Fiio E17 -> Cosmic Ears flex twin BA micro

 I'm quite new to this hobby so please go easy on me! Quite happy with my current budget setup tho!


 

   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!%20OT%20home%20setup




 Home setup, crappy Acer computer as DAP ->  
  Fiio E17 -> Headphone of choice


  Fiio E17 securely fastened to a car phoneholder 
  

  Lamp used as headphone stand


----------



## unkle

boxed Sansa Clip+ and Beyerdynamic MMX 100 iE


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





sotone said:


> I'm now allowed to post a photo.  iPod Classic 160, AlgoRhythm Solo, JH3A/16 in translucent black with Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable, Black Star Amp Wallet. This photo shows an ALO mini cable
> but sometimes I use the digital connection between the Solo and the JH3A.  In background - tc electronic volume control for monitors and ALO PanAm.


 
   
  I have the same rig, but always use a digital connection.  Amazing how well these three bundle together and are transportable.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> My newbie rig. Nokia N9 -> BTG interconnect -> Fiio E17 -> Cosmic Ears flex twin BA micro
> 
> I'm quite new to this hobby so please go easy on me! Quite happy with my current budget setup tho!
> 
> ...


 
  Great start... No worries on your gear. I'll bet it sounds nice!


----------



## Sotone

Quote: 





kiwirugby said:


> I have the same rig, but always use a digital connection.  Amazing how well these three bundle together and are transportable.


 
  It takes up no more space on an airplane tray-table than an iPod alone. I just sent the amp back to JH because it was so loud at only 8 o'clock, there was virtually no way to adjust volume.
  Looking forward to getting it back.


----------



## mtntwg

So I got my cable from Headphonelounge! And it's way better than I expected, ten times more sturdy and flexible than the original TMA-1 cable (shorter too!)
Thanks *Chris_Himself*!

The tricky part was to get the cable to fit in the connector on the headphones, the hole was too small... so I did some ghetto modding with fire and a screwdriver and was, after like 1h, able to expand the hole to make it fit. Looks like crap though, check 2nd picture.

3 ft
Hybrid Ray cable
Neutrik straight plugs 3.5 mm
MDPC-X Black sheating


----------



## mahesh

my setup


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Quote:


mahesh said:


> my setup


   


   

  Nice Clean Portable Rig There Mate


----------



## davtse

here's mine cowon, d2+ -> jh16


----------



## sofastreamer

what is that chewing gum thing at your d2?


----------



## davtse

It's a modification to fix the bass rolloff of the d2. It looks like chewing gum because I hot glued the whole thing lol. I started a thread in the DIY section if u want to know more about the mod.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





sotone said:


> It takes up no more space on an airplane tray-table than an iPod alone. I just sent the amp back to JH because it was so loud at only 8 o'clock, there was virtually no way to adjust volume.
> Looking forward to getting it back.


 
  Yup, you're right.  Let us know what changes there are to your 3A volume adjustment.  I sent mine back for the same reason some time ago, but nothing changed.  I don't adjust the volume much, so it doesn't bother me.  However, it would be great to have a more sensitive volume pot.


----------



## makavelijm

Sony F806 with Headstage Arrow 4G and Sony MDR-EX0300


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





makavelijm said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sony Walkmans are the best (SQ) , point.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Sony Walkmans are the best (SQ) , point.


 
  I just wish the F series wasn't so obnoxiously expensive :c


----------



## turokrocks

mosshorn said:


> I just wish the F series wasn't so obnoxiously expensive :c



Did you pm Alex? He might help you...his prices are


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Did you pm Alex? He might help you...his prices are


 
  If I hadn't just bought some Tzar 350's (and still have Christmas shopping to do) I would :X I love the look of your gunmetal one, it is so shmexy!


----------



## seekadds

Speaking of Sony F, mine came in today, so here's my latest port-rig!


----------



## zachchen1996

seekadds said:


> Speaking of Sony F, mine came in today, so here's my latest port-rig!




Does it sound better than your cowon?


----------



## Kojaku

Some changes to my rig. The DAC/Amp setup has way cleaner cabling now, courtesy of Hakshop:







My coffee shop setup has gotten a little smaller, too :





I'm officially at my portable endgame now. Unless a slim, 24/192 portable DAC/Amp with a reasonable DAC chip shows up for Android, I'm heartily satisfied with where I'm at ...

Kojaku


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Does it sound better than your cowon?


 
   
  First impressions: using the UHA-6S.mkII, the Walkman F through LOD and Cowon D3 through S/PDIF are pretty close as far as my ears can tell. Headphone outputs are a different story: the Sony F sounds more tube-like, the D3 sounds more "digitized."
   
  Sound quality is not the reason I am making the switch: the D3_ is_ my perfect portable source... _on paper_. In practice it has too many annoyances to make it conveniently usable. That said, despite its flaws, *when it's working*, it really can sing. If you are willing to put up with slow hardware, a slow interface, a lot of app and OS crashing, very limited Android experience (i.e. can't install most apps even when rooted due to weak specs and version 2.3.3), faulty tag support, and sub-par battery life, then the D3 is one of the few ways to get a digital output on the go.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> I just wish the F series wasn't so obnoxiously expensive :c


 
  Is the F any good? I am confused between the Z and F. Seems like they are the same but one is slightly bigger.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Some changes to my rig. The DAC/Amp setup has way cleaner cabling now, courtesy of Hakshop:
> 
> I'm officially at my portable endgame now. Unless a slim, 24/192 portable DAC/Amp with a reasonable DAC chip shows up for Android, I'm heartily satisfied with where I'm at
> 
> ...


 
  Looks wonderful , still waiting for my Apex Glacier to USB it with my Note 2 (hope my 10cm cable works).
  how do you find the SQ?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> I'm officially at my portable endgame now. Unless a slim, 24/192 portable DAC/Amp with a reasonable DAC chip shows up for Android, I'm heartily satisfied with where I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome rig Kojaku!
   
  Waiting on a couple of pieces for mine, but very nearly at my portable end-game rig too.


----------



## Swimsonny

Accutone Taurus and Hippo Biscuit
   

  Heir Audio 4.Ai and Hippo Biscuit
   

  My portable rig of iPod Nano and CriCri with Dunu DN-19

  Portable rig of iPod Nano and govibe vest amp with Cosmic Ears HY3XB
   

  Now with Cosmic Ears SEBS
   

  Cosmic Ears SEBS with Cowon J3
   

  iPhobe 4 with wireless to UE9000
   

  Nocs NS800 and Tera Player
   

  Tera Player with Accutone PICSES Band
   

  Some portable gear of mine!
   

  Digizoid ZO with Heir 4.Ai
   

  Zo and DBA-02 
   

  Zo and SE535
   

  iPhone 4 and Miu AUdio MRB
   

  CriCri + with 4.Ai

  Cricri + with Denon D2K


----------



## ostewart

Using this whilst waiting for my Alclair Reference Monitors:
   
  IPod Classic 160gb (rockboxed) > DIY Pure Silver LOD > JDS Labs C421 (AD8620) > Toxic Cables SPC recabled Sennheiser HD238 (Foil mod and felt)
   
  AKA: THE SHINY RIG!!!


----------



## rudi0504

My ultra portable set up A or B always in my bag :

Set Up A 
Source : iPhone 4 S
Ultra portable amp : headstage arrow 4 G
Iem : fit ear 334 to Go not In The pictures 
Headphone : Sennheiser Momentum in The pictures 

Set Up B 
Source : Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb
Portable amp : pico dac amp red color 
Iem : fit ear 334 to go not In The pictures 
Headphone : Prada not In The pictures


----------



## putente

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My ultra portable set up A or B always in my bag :


 
   
   
  You carry all of that in your bag, always?!?


----------



## rudi0504

putente said:


> You carry all of that in your bag, always?!?




I take everyday Only One set Up , not All together .
Today i put In My bag set Up A 
Tomorrow i take set Up B 
Headphone : not everyday day 
Iem : fit ear 334 to Go always In My bag


----------



## cogsand gears




----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> *Carbon Fiber Goodness*


 
  *Drools*... That carbon fiber looks incredible...


----------



## Prakhar

Hmm for some reason I am unable to edit my last post... Anyway
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> *Awesome Collection  of Gear*


 
  Great Rigs Swimsonny! Sooo jealous.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I take everyday Only One set Up , not All together .
> Today i put In My bag set Up A
> Tomorrow i take set Up B
> Headphone : not everyday day
> Iem : fit ear 334 to Go always In My bag


 
  Rudi knows how to travel....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  That LOD is gorgeous!


----------



## putente

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That LOD is gorgeous!


 
   
   
  The guy is an artist...


----------



## Swimsonny

Beautiful Cogs!
  Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Hmm for some reason I am unable to edit my last post... Anyway
> 
> Great Rigs Swimsonny! Sooo jealous.


 
  I do not still have them all but thanks!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That LOD is gorgeous!


 
  Thanks dude!
  Quote: 





putente said:


> The guy is an artist...


 
  Used to be Rui....


----------



## rudi0504

​


longbowbbs said:


> Rudi knows how to travel....




Yes. Longbowbbs , I need as simple as possible and has very long battery life like arrrow 4 G and pico slim can play music around 80 Hours .


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> That LOD is gorgeous!




Yes LOD is so artistic


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Beautiful Cogs!
> I do not still have them all but thanks!


 
  Thank you - missed that comment earlier!
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Yes LOD is so artistic


 
  Thanks Rudi.


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






swimsonny said:


> Accutone Taurus and Hippo Biscuit
> 
> 
> Heir Audio 4.Ai and Hippo Biscuit
> ...






Jeez Swimsonny, that's some gear you have there.....twice is your "go to" rig?


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






cogsand gears said:


>






Nice LOD Dude........I have one that's very similar


----------



## Swimsonny

Well I use an iPod Nano with either cricri or vest amp on the go most of the time. I do have a iPod classic on its way so will stick that with best amp and cricri nano will be super portable and classic VestAmp more transportable but will use it most becUse of memory. I don't have all that gear but have a lot more. Pics take so long to upload so these are mainly old pics that have been uploaded in reviews so they upload lightning quick. When classic comes I will dedicate a bunch of pics for this thread, should also get a tube amp bl2!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You sure do! But this one has an inbuilt mirco USB charge socket lurking at the bottom


----------



## gambit300

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> You sure do! But this one has an inbuilt mirco USB charge socket lurking at the bottom


 
  Nice. I have been thinking of doing the same with with a fuze LOD. Fitting the caps + microusb inside an plastic LOD shell might be pushing it though, so I may have to do the epoxy thing also.
   
  Where did you go about getting the actual female usb port? I was thinking something like this, and just cracking it open and salvaging the port?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/270869264771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## Kirr

my hardcode rig, not very portable, but the only I have right now, lost my es7 somewhere


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





kirr said:


> my hardcode rig, not very portable, but the only I have right now, lost my es7 somewhere


 
  No LOD?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





kirr said:


> my hardcode rig, not very portable, but the only I have right now, lost my es7 somewhere


 
  I think I spotted a hairline crack on your screen dude....


----------



## Kirr

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I think I spotted a hairline crack on your screen dude....


 
   
  that's why I call it hardcore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





prakhar said:


> No LOD?


 

 not yet


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Nice. I have been thinking of doing the same with with a fuze LOD. Fitting the caps + microusb inside an plastic LOD shell might be pushing it though, so I may have to do the epoxy thing also.
> 
> Where did you go about getting the actual female usb port? I was thinking something like this, and just cracking it open and salvaging the port?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270869264771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


 
   
  I bought 20 female micro USB female sockets from ebay. Like these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-Pcs-Micro-USB-AB-Female-5-Pin-SMT-Socket-Connector-long-Pin-/170921862623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cbbca5df , but I got type B, not these type AB.
   
  I have used ( or broken - more on that later ) all of my sockets now. This was the last one. Now, I seem to be having trouble trying to source the type B sockets with the long pins. There are plenty with short pins for surface mount work, but I think it would be pretty difficult soldering wires onto the stub 'pins' on those.
   
  Even the long pin variations are a real PITA to work with! The pins are so thin and fragile - about 1/3 the width of a ipod dock pin - they just break off so easily.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> You sure do! But this one has an inbuilt mirco USB charge socket lurking at the bottom


 
  Did I miss reading it (sorry of been posted already) what model and brand is it?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Did I miss reading it (sorry of been posted already) what model and brand is it?


 
  The LOD? Its DIY.


----------



## Saraguie

cogsand gears said:


> The LOD? Its DIY.




Too bad. DIY means no Y for me


----------



## gambit300

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I bought 20 female micro USB female sockets from ebay. Like these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-Pcs-Micro-USB-AB-Female-5-Pin-SMT-Socket-Connector-long-Pin-/170921862623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cbbca5df , but I got type B, not these type AB.
> 
> I have used ( or broken - more on that later ) all of my sockets now. This was the last one. Now, I seem to be having trouble trying to source the type B sockets with the long pins. There are plenty with short pins for surface mount work, but I think it would be pretty difficult soldering wires onto the stub 'pins' on those.
> 
> Even the long pin variations are a real PITA to work with! The pins are so thin and fragile - about 1/3 the width of a ipod dock pin - they just break off so easily.


 
  Derp, I guess my ebay-fu wasn't strong enough. I knew there had to be listings for those, but I couldn't find them. Thanks for the info. Hopefully this will be a little project for over semester break.


----------



## karloil

for the LOD with microUSB, do you still use pin 4? and for the ipod 30pin connector, do you still utilize the L/R "hooks" (the ones that you press to detach from the ipod ports)



i'm planning to DIY a dock similar to yours. hope you can help me with the connectors, i just want to be sure about them. thanks!


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





gambit300 said:


> Nice. I have been thinking of doing the same with with a fuze LOD. Fitting the caps + microusb inside an plastic LOD shell might be pushing it though, so I may have to do the epoxy thing also.
> 
> Where did you go about getting the actual female usb port? I was thinking something like this, and just cracking it open and salvaging the port?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270869264771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


 
  have you tried doing it? I also have a fuze, care to share some layout/schematics?


----------



## makavelijm

Guess the headphones...


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





makavelijm said:


> Guess the headphones...


 
   
  ATH-WS77's


----------



## Jason36

Well having looked at the DX100 and deciding I couldnt warrant the expenditure at the moment, this is the newest addition to the fold which arrived in the post this morning:
   
   

   

   

   
  and with the 4.Ai
   

   
  I couldnt actually believe how big this was when I took it out of the box, but on the plus side for its size its extremely lightweight....and I must say to me looks far sexier and retro than the DX100.
   
  Initial impressions are impressive and it certainly has a different sound signature to my ALO The National and Modded iPod rig.....a lot more open and spacious sounding......however initial impressions also lead me to say that the ALO/iPod combo has a far better bass response.


----------



## sofastreamer

looks nice, but with the high impedance at the headphone jack, it will not let your heir sound the way it should. look at what it does to a tf10: http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/Colorfly/tf10/data.htm
   
  -2db in the sub bass area


----------



## mrAdrian

-2db isn't _that_ much~


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





makavelijm said:


> Guess the headphones...


 
  How do you like the WS77s?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Well having looked at the DX100 and deciding I couldnt warrant the expenditure at the moment, this is the newest addition to the fold which arrived in the post this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  They look really good together. Beautiful! Maybe there is 'burn in' and the sound will change? Or maybe you could EQ if it has the adjustment? I bet you will turn a few heads when people notice.


----------



## Jason36

Cheers Saraguie,
   
  I must say the C4 is a sexy looking piece of kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I actually bought this second hand...so it is probably as burnt in as it is going to get.....there are a couple of EQ options that I will try, but it isnt a mjor concern for me to be honest as the overall sound is very good and compliments the 4.Ai nicely.
   
  However I must say I am actually getting quite a few problems with the files on the C4 at the moment.......some of my 16/44.1 WAV files (converted from Apple Lossless) produce file errors when trying to play and I cant get it to actually play any 24/96 WAV files (converted from FLAC), rather disconcerting as it is supposed to accept 24/96 FLAC files.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> looks nice, but with the high impedance at the headphone jack, it will not let your heir sound the way it should. look at what it does to a tf10: http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/Colorfly/tf10/data.htm
> 
> -2db in the sub bass area


 
  haha probably why the bass sounds a bit thin compared to the ALO/iPod rig....and also why I am looking for a pair of 250 or 300 ohm headphones. I think my T70p will also have the same problem seeing as they are 32 ohm as well.
   
  Also I must say Im not a great fan of graphs either......for one I dont understand them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and cant be bothered to spend time trying and secondly I go on what MY ears tell me.....if I like the sound I like if not I dont...simple as that


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Cheers Saraguie,
> 
> I must say the C4 is a sexy looking piece of kit
> 
> ...


 
  I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## skamp

jason36 said:


> some of my 16/44.1 WAV files (converted from Apple Lossless) produce file errors when trying to play and I cant get it to actually play any 24/96 WAV files (converted from FLAC), rather disconcerting as it is supposed to accept 24/96 FLAC files.




Then why don't you use FLAC? WAV is just a waste of space.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





skamp said:


> Then why don't you use FLAC? WAV is just a waste of space.


 
  Well the C4 only accepts files above 16/44.1 as a WAV format.
   
  All of my CD rips are Apples Lossless so not sure if I would get the same problem converting them to FLAC (cant see what the difference would be between FLAC and WAV).
   
  I will have a play over the next few days and see whether I can sort the problem out......I'm not sure why I didnt just rip them to FLAC yesterday instead of WAV....DOH!!


----------



## skamp

jason36 said:


> it is supposed to accept 24/96 FLAC files.






jason36 said:


> Well the C4 only accepts files above 16/44.1 as a WAV format.




Which is it?



jason36 said:


> I'm not sure why I didnt just rip them to FLAC yesterday instead of WAV....DOH!!




You can easily convert WAV and ALAC to FLAC without re-ripping. Also, CD rips are 16/44.1.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





skamp said:


> Which is it?
> You can easily convert WAV and ALAC to FLAC without re-ripping. Also, CD rips are 16/44.1.


 
  The original post was a typing error....the C4 only accepts 16/44.1 FLAC. If you want High Res files 24/88.2, 24/96, 24/176.4 or 24/192 they have to be WAV files.
   
  My Hi-Res files have all been downloaded from HD Tracks and are in FLAC format......when I convert them to WAV the C4 show a Play error on all the tracks.
   
  I am aware that CD rips are 16/44.1 and that is what my itunes library contains at the moment, but obviously in Apple Lossless. I have converted (not re-ripped) a number of these files to WAV format and these are what I have transferred across to the C4. I have started again on this and have copied and dragged across 32 16/44.1 WAV (converted from Apple Lossless) file and all these seem to be playing without any issues......and actually sound pretty dam good....especially seeing as you can upsample them as well.
   
  It would seem that a couple of the original 16/44.1 files I transfered across got corrupted in the conversion process from Apple Lossless to WAV.
   
  However this still means that I am having problems with Hig Res files 
   
  Anyway I dont think this is the thread to discuss this further, however if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to PM me


----------



## Achmedisdead

New stuff to play with today....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  I think this combo is a keeper for sure.....


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> New stuff to play with today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice combo, I LIKE very much!
  Be careful as the nice shiny's will scratch by looking at them the wrong way...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice combo, I LIKE very much!
> Be careful as the nice shiny's will scratch by looking at them the wrong way...


 
  Judging from your sig, I can see why you'd like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've got a package of screen protectors I never used.....maybe I'll try to trim them and cover the shiny cups with them.  I certainly want to keep them looking nice.


----------



## fjeena

achmedisdead said:


> New stuff to play with today....
> 
> 
> I think this combo is a keeper for sure.....




Excellent Combo. Mine is similar, just instead of a Sansa clip, im using a 6th gen classic. Enjoy


----------



## fjeena

trolldragon said:


> Nice combo, I LIKE very much!
> Be careful as the nice shiny's will scratch by looking at them the wrong way...







achmedisdead said:


> Judging from your sig, I can see why you'd like it!
> 
> I've got a package of screen protectors I never used.....maybe I'll try to trim them and cover the shiny cups with them.  I certainly want to keep them looking nice.




I wish i had done that, mine already have a couple of scratches  but i dont intend on ever selling them as they were my first real cans, so i guess its ok


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





fjeena said:


> Excellent Combo. Mine is similar, just instead of a Sansa clip, im using a 6th gen classic. Enjoy


 
  I'm getting a 5.5G iPod Video and rockboxing it, and I'll certainly be trying that with the 780s too.


----------



## rudi0504

My latest portable set up :

Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 2
Dac Amp : Ventura craft Go dap x black color 
Iem : fit ear 334 to go 
Portable headphones : sennheiser Momentum 
Cable : Samsung micro USB to female USB 
 USB to micro USB


----------



## longbowbbs

and I thought I was a bleeding edge gadget fiend....Looking good as always Rudi!


----------



## rudi0504

​


longbowbbs said:


> and I thought I was a bleeding edge gadget fiend....Looking good as always Rudi!




Thank you longbowbbs for your compliments 

I am cracy about new gadged


----------



## retrophonic

^^ very nice, just picked up the note 2 also, how do you like the Go-DAPX?


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My latest portable set up :
> Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 2
> Dac Amp : Ventura craft Go dap x black color
> Iem : fit ear 334 to go
> ...


 
   
  Awesome rig! How's the sound on the Note 2? Also, I think I see the ALO silver cable if I'm not mistaken, right? The cable makes for a nice improvement in the highs and soundstage....


----------



## xProvidence

Not quite sure if this appropriate for this thread but what IEM/headphone case do you guys use? I think the case should be included if possible. It makes sense as it is portable and would help starting head-fiers like myself.


----------



## anoxy

Pelican 1010 or Otterbox 1000 (tad smaller) both work nicely for IEMs + DAP


----------



## gambit300

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Pelican 1010 or Otterbox 1000 (tad smaller) both work nicely for IEMs + DAP


 
  This ^^. I hated that my IEMs would bounce around and clack against the hard walls of the otterbox, though. I bought a cheap drawstring velour bag for around $1 off ebay (a Crown Royal bag might be more pimp, not sure if it would be too big though), and it works wonderfully. Also prevents you from accidentally closing the box on the cable.


----------



## gidion27

I use a small camera bag. lots of small compartments etc


----------



## retrophonic

I use the otterbox that came with my Heir audio 3.ai's.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





xprovidence said:


> Not quite sure if this appropriate for this thread but what IEM/headphone case do you guys use? I think the case should be included if possible. It makes sense as it is portable and would help starting head-fiers like myself.


 
  I got a no brand Nintendo DS travel case that fits my ipod + amp with USB cables + 2 - 3 pairs of IEM's and 3 small pouches of silica gel.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





karloil said:


> for the LOD with microUSB, do you still use pin 4? and for the ipod 30pin connector, do you still utilize the L/R "hooks" (the ones that you press to detach from the ipod ports)
> 
> i'm planning to DIY a dock similar to yours. hope you can help me with the connectors, i just want to be sure about them. thanks!


 
  Hi dude - sorry for the slow reply. Yes, pin 4 is for the left channel audio, so you still use it.
   
  I dont use the 'hooks' in my LOD's. I only ever make low profile ones, and they seem to stay put without the assistance of the hooks. Never used one of those dock connectors in the picture.


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My latest portable set up


 
   
  Rudi, every your portable set-up is just phenomenal. But from your profile I clearly see not portable only. I envy you. Really. Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





xprovidence said:


> Not quite sure if this appropriate for this thread but what IEM/headphone case do you guys use? I think the case should be included if possible. It makes sense as it is portable and would help starting head-fiers like myself.


 
   
  Personally I am using very simple carying case which came with my IEM's, Shure SE215's. I like it very much, it's quite small, and packs my system very well. An there are space left. I took some pictures just to try my new toy.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





xprovidence said:


> Not quite sure if this appropriate for this thread but what IEM/headphone case do you guys use? I think the case should be included if possible. It makes sense as it is portable and would help starting head-fiers like myself.


 
   
  When I travel I use a Vaultz gadget box:

  Room enough for an iPod, one amp and two IEMs, or an iPod, two amps and one IEM.
   
  But I mostly use my portables in my office, and since I'm driving and it's just as easy to carry some of the gear as all of it, I've been using a Vaultz 48 CD wallet:

   
  The CD wallet is the one in the pictures I posted a few days ago -- as you can see, it holds a bit more than an iPod and a couple IEMs:

   
  Turning the CD wallet into an equipment case required ripping out the stitching holding in the CD sleeves. That wasn't difficult, but it did void the warranty . The fabric liner of both boxes is compatible with hook-and-loop fasteners. The nylon pouch you see in the photo holds a custom IEM and cable, and accessories are stored in the smaller fabric pouches. The pouches came with the Vaultz gadget box; I move the pouches to whichever box I'm using.
   
  It's a decent system. Despite appearances, everything remains stable enough for their purposes. I don't intend to do any serious traveling with the bigger box (the small one's kind of unwieldy on an airplane as it is), though if I was, I'd add some padding to be sure everything is secure enough to endure flight turbulence in an overhead bin.
   
  And here's what I was listening with yesterday:


----------



## karloil

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hi dude - sorry for the slow reply. Yes, pin 4 is for the left channel audio, so you still use it.
> 
> I dont use the 'hooks' in my LOD's. I only ever make low profile ones, and they seem to stay put without the assistance of the hooks. Never used one of those dock connectors in the picture.


 
   
  thanks for the reply. sorry for the confusion, i mean pin 4 on the microUSB side, do you still use it?
   
  you don't use the hooks? really it just stays put in the socket? i'm planning to make an LOD similar to what you made (hope you don't mind), already have the parts but just want to make sure of the pin configuration 1st


----------



## rudi0504

retrophonic said:


> ^^ very nice, just picked up the note 2 also, how do you like the Go-DAPX?




Go dap sound quality is mix in between Alo class solo old and fostex hp p1
I have the black go dap x with burr brown op amp , very good in detail , mid very clean and clear , a bit thiner than my Alo class solo . Bass Also less impact than my Alo class solo .
Overall I am very happy with go dap x


----------



## rudi0504

I a sorry double post , because I have Internet problem on the street use my ipad


----------



## rudi0504

I am sorry triple post , because my Internet problem


----------



## rudi0504

cn11 said:


> Awesome rig! How's the sound on the Note 2? Also, I think I see the ALO silver cable if I'm not mistaken, right? The cable makes for a nice improvement in the highs and soundstage....




Note 2 sound quality vs my iPhone 4 S , it is like I compare my Alo class solo vs my fostex hp p 1

Note 2 like fostex hp p1 soundzig smooth but still bright , very wide soundstage , bass impact less than Alo class solo .
Direct with fit ear 334 for audiophile songs is very good.

Yes you are right is Alo cable , it is improve the clarity , detail, transparancy and
Soundstage .also speed .
The standard cable more to the warm site , Alo more to the bright side but no harsh .

I like to use my fit ear 334 with Alo cable 

I sm waiting from original fit ear cable 000, I will compare with my Alo


----------



## rudi0504

hfflt said:


> Rudi, every your portable set-up is just phenomenal. But from your profile I clearly see not portable only. I envy you. Really. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Personally I am using very simple carying case which came with my IEM's, Shure SE215's. I like it very much, it's quite small, and packs my system very well. An there are space left. I took some pictures just to try my new toy.




Thank you for your compliment 
Ye I am cracy for audio , that's why my wife always angry . She asked me :

How many ears do You have ? Two 
Why You Bought so many audio gear ? I did not answer 

Because i can not buy anymore audio gear , if i answer wrong.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:


hfflt said:


> Rudi, every your portable set-up is just phenomenal. But from your profile I clearly see not portable only. I envy you. Really. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your compliment
> Ye I am cracy for audio , that's why my wife always angry . She asked me :
> How many ears do You have ? Two
> Why You Bought so many audio gear ? I did not answer
> Because i can not buy anymore audio gear , if i answer wrong.


 
   
  Hahahaha How many ears? Funnee... Rudi maybe our wives should have a club of their own. The Audio Widow Society   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And as you know I'm a big fan too of your equipment. Always so well put together!  
  Question: How many rigs do you need? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Answer: As many as possible!


----------



## makavelijm

They are pretty good... for the price. Sometimes I think they are too fast and the bass lacks extension but that's just me I'm picky  not as comfy as the M50s but they are more fun to listen and they have pretty good sound stage for a 40mm driver. I think i will try the AKG k267's next, but these will do for now.


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Sara and I am 100 % agree with your answer below 

How many rigs do I need ? Same like your answer as many as possible 

Lucky me I have only one wife


----------



## rudi0504

My Friend full balance set Up 

Source : Ibasso DX 100
Dac : Ibasso DB 1 silver color and Dab 2 Black color 
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : Audeze LCD 2 rev 1 With Silver 8 braid balance cable 
Cable : Coax cable DIY For Ibasso dx 100 to Ibasso DB 1 and DB 2
 Balance cable DIY For Ibasso Db1 and dB 2 to ALI Rx 3 B 

Sound Quality : Excelent For portable / transportable set Up 

With Ibasso DB 1 silver color





With Ibasso DB 2 black color


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


>


 
   
  That cable looks intense for sure.


----------



## Dreamnine

SonicMaxPro has been updated to use the larger screen size. I find that my Klipsch iems don't really need any EQ'ing, but I like to experiment with my Beyerdynamics:


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your compliment
> Ye I am cracy for audio , that's why my wife always angry . She asked me :
> How many ears do You have ? Two
> Why You Bought so many audio gear ? I did not answer
> Because i can not buy anymore audio gear , if i answer wrong.


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> :veryevil:




Silent is golden longbowbbs


----------



## longbowbbs

Universal power phrase....."Yes Dear".....


----------



## Prakhar

How many feet do you have? Two
Why do you have so many shoes?

Checkmate


----------



## Saraguie

prakhar said:


> How many feet do you have? Two
> Why do you have so many shoes?
> Checkmate




YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Excellent


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> How many feet do you have? Two
> Why do you have so many shoes?
> Checkmate


 

 hahaha


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> How many feet do you have? Two
> Why do you have so many shoes?
> Checkmate


 
  Love theory....Doesn't work as well in the real world!


----------



## Prakhar

^^ The sad truth


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> How many feet do you have? Two
> Why do you have so many shoes?
> Checkmate


 
   
  Absolutely. It remains to explain her the price difference phenomenonand you are good to go.


----------



## longbowbbs

Hmmm...Jimmy Chu's vs Full ALO Audio portable rig with LOD's.......


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> How many feet do you have? Two
> Why do you have so many shoes?
> Checkmate


 
   
  Oh oh......I said the shoe bit to her and then she smugly pointed out that I currently have 6 pairs for everyday and two dress shoes myself. Thanks alot Prakhar you just costed me a Louis Vuitton handbag


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Oh oh......I said the shoe bit to her and then she smugly pointed out that I currently have 6 pairs for everyday and two dress shoes myself. Thanks alot Prakhar you just costed me a Louis Vuitton handbag


 
   
  You can only fit so much on the back of a bike.....


----------



## rudi0504

prakhar said:


> How many feet do you have? Two
> Why do you have so many shoes?
> Checkmate




Your words are very nice , but I can not say to my wife , 100% I am sure she will stop my gadged freak


----------



## rudi0504

My latest portable set up for my iPhone 4 S and fit ear 334 with go dap X

Sound quality very sweet and excellent rig for fit ear 334


----------



## Saraguie

This is NOT pretty at all. Its as far from Rudi's well put together rigs as possible. I'm not keeping the DD so this is for evaluating. Man, but it sounds good!
   
  iPhone 5 > GO DAP DD > RSA Hornet > (the infamous) Sony MH1C


----------



## longbowbbs

It's colorful!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> This is NOT pretty at all. Its as far from Rudi's well put together rigs as possible. I'm not keeping the DD so this is for evaluating. Man, but it sounds good!
> 
> iPhone 5 > GO DAP DD > RSA Hornet > (the infamous) Sony MH1C
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> It's colorful!


 
   
  Hehehehehehe it is that


----------



## monkeyboylee

Newbie here with my 1st rig..... Be gentle with me


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> Hehehehehehe it is that




Looks very good Sara 

How is the sound quality comparison between go dap x and go dap DD?

Before I bought go dap , I was a bit confuse to decide between go dap x or go dap DD?

At the end I decided for go dap X ,the reason go dap X has more function can be us as USB dac + idevice + Samsung android Note 2.

The plus point from go dap DD is more digital out : coax , optical


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Newbie here with my 1st rig..... Be gentle with me


 
  very nice for a newbie rig. seems that you read the right things.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> very nice for a newbie rig. seems that you read the right things.


 

 Cheers - this site/forum has really opened up my ears to a whole new world..... desperately trying not to get upgradeitis tho


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> The plus point from go dap DD is more digital out : coax , optical


But remember the DD is for iDevices only. Your Note 2 will not work with the DD. Only your iPhone/iPad.


----------



## skamp

saraguie said:


> iPhone 5 > GO DAP DD > RSA Hornet > (the infamous) Sony MH1C




You must be getting some serious stereo crosstalk with that setup. You're not supposed to plug a TRRS jack into a TRS socket (headphones with inline mic or remote into a socket that doesn't support it).


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Newbie here with my 1st rig..... Be gentle with me


 
  We all start somewhere - nice rig


----------



## rudi0504

monkeyboylee said:


> Newbie here with my 1st rig..... Be gentle with me




Very nice set up for newbie, we are all starting from zero 

So is friend for in head fi you can find the right choice ,through this thread.


----------



## rudi0504

```

```



anakchan said:


> But remember the DD is for iDevices only. Your Note 2 will not work with the DD. Only your iPhone/iPad.




Yes thank you Anakchan 
Like you already mention to me go dap DD is like my Alo class solo 
This is also the reason why I bought go dap x, got headphone amp / dac for idevice and android


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie here with my 1st rig..... Be gentle with me


 
  How do they sound, just reading up on them and they look fantastic!


----------



## monkeyboylee

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> How do they sound, just reading up on them and they look fantastic!


 

 I totally love them - think the customisation is a bit gimmicky tbh, im pretty much with the bass lever on the 3rd level all of the time, these and going to flac and the E11 amp are unbelievable from where I humbly came from - cant stop showing people.... thing is now I'm aware of the differences you get in stepping up im finding myself wanting to see what an extra £100-£150 might do but need them to be closed back.... you wont be disappointed btw


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> I totally love them - think the customisation is a bit gimmicky tbh, im pretty much with the bass lever on the 3rd level all of the time, these and going to flac and the E11 amp are unbelievable from where I humbly came from - cant stop showing people.... thing is now I'm aware of the differences you get in stepping up im finding myself wanting to see what an extra £100-£150 might do but need them to be closed back.... you wont be disappointed btw


 
  Does the E11 make a difference, other than for volume or bass boost?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Cheers - this site/forum has really opened up my ears to a whole new world..... desperately trying not to get upgradeitis tho


 
   
  I've been scolder recently on another thread about making definitive statements. Such as ":I guarantee you will ______".  Here I go again:
   
*I guarantee you will catch upgradeitis if you lurk and read in and around Head-Fi.*
   
  And we all love having it. There's nothing quite like the moments when you've just got that new piece, unwrapping  and getting it set up.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Looks very good Sara
> How is the sound quality comparison between go dap x and go dap DD?
> Before I bought go dap , I was a bit confuse to decide between go dap x or go dap DD?
> At the end I decided for go dap X ,the reason go dap X has more function can be us as USB dac + idevice + Samsung android Note 2.
> The plus point from go dap DD is more digital out : coax , optical


 
   
  Your very kind Rudi..........it looks messy but sounds good. I only had time to listen for a few minutes. I'll post some impressions later on.
   
  IMHO you made the right decision going with X as you and Anak point out for versatility. Plus you already have so many good choices with your great equipment you already have.


----------



## DC13

fert said:


> Just a slight change to my old rig. Switched the E11 with the E7, since it has pretty much the same SQ but a way nicer form factor to it in combination with the iPod.
> 
> 
> So now it´s iPod Video 60GB Rockboxed > FiiO L9 LOD > FiiO E7 > Shure SE215




I run the exact same set up, with exception to the iPod being white. 

So it´s White iPod Video 60GB Rockboxed > FiiO L9 LOD > FiiO E7 > Shure SE215

What's your next upgrade?


----------



## monkeyboylee

Clip+ and amp is far better than just clip+ i just seem to notice so much more and more cleaner, if that makes sense, using 'kid a' as a reference


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> iPhone 5 > GO DAP DD > RSA Hornet > (the infamous) Sony MH1C


   

  Quote: 





skamp said:


> You must be getting some serious stereo crosstalk with that setup. You're not supposed to plug a TRRS jack into a TRS socket (headphones with inline mic or remote into a socket that doesn't support it).


 
  The MH1C's controls do not work in this configuration and frankly I have not tried it with the 11.32 or the Fostex.  One of the tunes that I listened to was from the Tommy album. I specifically remember hearing good separation both in the soundstage and hearing different instruments in each ear.
  Does this address what you mean?


----------



## nc8000

skamp said:


> saraguie said:
> 
> 
> > iPhone 5 > GO DAP DD > RSA Hornet > (the infamous) Sony MH1C
> ...




Phones with a male trrs will in most cases work as plain headphones with absolutely no problem from sources with a female trs


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Newbie here with my 1st rig..... Be gentle with me


 
  Nice!!!...I have almost the same rig. Clip Zip>E11>COP.


----------



## skamp

nc8000 said:


> Phones with a male trrs will in most cases work as plain headphones with absolutely no problem from sources with a female trs




Produce a stereo audio file with some content in only the left channel, nothing in the right channel. Play it back with a male TRRS / female TRS configuration and put only the right cup of your headphones on your right ear. You'll hear the signal that's in the left channel, when you should be hearing nothing.


----------



## fert

dc13 said:


> I run the exact same set up, with exception to the iPod being white.
> So it´s White iPod Video 60GB Rockboxed > FiiO L9 LOD > FiiO E7 > Shure SE215
> What's your next upgrade?




It's a really nice setup imo. I am pretty satisfied with it and haven't thought about upgrading it too much as I am already spending too much for my home rig


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> Phones with a male trrs will in most cases work as plain headphones with absolutely no problem from sources with a female trs


 
   
  Quote: 





skamp said:


> Produce a stereo audio file with some content in only the left channel, nothing in the right channel. Play it back with a male TRRS / female TRS configuration and put only the right cup of your headphones on your right ear. You'll hear the signal that's in the left channel, when you should be hearing nothing.


 
   
  Whether you can use a male TRRS plug in a female TRS socket depends where the sleeve contact is on the socket. Some sockets have the sleeve contact positioned over R2 of the TRRS plug, some have it positioned over the S of the TRRS plug. Some bridge the R2 and S.
   
  To be compatible with iPhone-type TRRS plugs (also used by Nokia and most Android phones), the contact has to be over R2. Some older Android phones have the R2 and S wiring reversed, and so their pack-in earphones will have R2 and S reversed as well.
   
  I haven't found a TRS socket yet with an S contact that didn't line up with R2 on a TRRS plug, but I know they're out there. The easiest way to deal with it is to get a 3.5mm F->M extension cord; as long as the socket in the extension cord works, you can use that to plug into the problem device.
   
  The T (left +) and R1 (right +)  contacts are exactly the same on both TRS and TRRS connectors. If the contacts on the socket don't line up with them, you have some entirely unrelated problem.


----------



## thegrobe

Here's a couple pictures of my ladies....Rockboxed 5.5G iPod / Leckerton UHA-6S mkII / Heir Audio 4.Ai.
   
  A change-up is in the works - Coming soon:  DIY iMod and the 4.Ai are being replaced by 4.A customs
   

   
  Rockboxed Sansa Clip Zip / Leckerton UHA-6S mkII / Heir Audio 3.Ai:


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my ladies....Rockboxed 5.5G iPod / Leckerton UHA-6S mkII / Heir Audio 4.Ai.
> 
> A change-up is in the works - Coming soon:  DIY iMod and the 4.Ai are being replaced by 4.A customs
> 
> *snip*


 
  Great rigs!
   
  Do you notice a difference using the clip's headphone out vs the ipods LOD


----------



## turokrocks

Under test stage...but already sounds great
   
   
  .


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Great rigs! *Thanks!*
> 
> Do you notice a difference using the clip's headphone out vs the ipods LOD


 
  Absolutely. The iPod is a fuller, more musical sound, but with the highs a bit lacking and just a slight bit muddier at times.
   
  The Clip is a cleaner and more even overall sound, but a bit lacking in depth and hmm..spaciousness maybe?
   
  I am hoping that when I do the imod, I will get the best of both. I am hoping the ipod will sound a bit cleaner and have better treble response..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will see!


----------



## islubio

Here's my humble rig.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Here's my humble rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lookin good!


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Lookin good!


 
  Thanks!
 Still waiting for cable and c421 to arrive. 
 N hook it up to the imod or fuze.


----------



## H20Fidelity

islubio said:


> Here's my humble rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure that would sound mighty fine. Sweet simple, and graceful. C3 really is a capable player.


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Here's my humble rig.


 
   
  I always loved the look of C3, have a good time!


----------



## turokrocks

Only have the Asus infinity to take pictures, until I go home and give it the dslr treatment.
Note 2 (International)+Apex Glacier+JH16 pro....


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> *snip*
> Only have the Asus infinity to take pictures, until I go home and give it the dslr treatment.
> Note 2 (International)+Apex Glacier+JH16 pro....


 
  Dang. Thats an awesome rig.


----------



## mrAdrian

Note 2 (International)+Apex Glacier+JH16 pro....
   
  Best Phone + one of the best portable amps regardless of size + most likely the best (if not, the most legendary) IEM...
   
  Tick in phone (Big big tick!)
  Tick in audio quality (the 'bottleneck' would be the dac stage in the glacier I'm guessing?)
  Tick in portability
   
  CROSS in money uh uh.


----------



## ostewart

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Absolutely. The iPod is a fuller, more musical sound, but with the highs a bit lacking and just a slight bit muddier at times.
> 
> The Clip is a cleaner and more even overall sound, but a bit lacking in depth and hmm..spaciousness maybe?
> 
> ...


 
  IPod 7G does not have dull highs like the 5.5G.. just a thought before you go down the iMod path...


----------



## magg86

como puedoinsertar una imagen a qui


----------



## rudi0504

prakhar said:


> Dang. Thats an awesome rig.




Excellent rig 
What kind of player do you use for your note 2 ?

I have try Power amp and Neutron , these 2 Player Sound Quality very good For Note 2


----------



## thegrobe

ostewart said:


> IPod 7G does not have dull highs like the 5.5G.. just a thought before you go down the iMod path...



Yeah, thanks..I've been wanting to try the 7g to hear how it sounds. New and shiny is good too!
I'm going to do the imod myself, so it will only cost a few bucks...
But really, I am also awaiting the X3. If it sounds as good as its looking (specs and features) that will be my next DAP.


----------



## ostewart

I'm hoping to get the X3 to review from Fiio too looks great, but my mum has the 5.5G, my stepdad the 6G and me the 7G, i still prefer the 7G over all because of the flat frequency response, and detailed sound.


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## thegrobe

ostewart said:


> I'm hoping to get the X3 to review from Fiio too looks great, but my mum has the 5.5G, my stepdad the 6G and me the 7G, i still prefer the 7G over all because of the flat frequency response, and detailed sound.



Cool..I'll keep that in mind. What are your thoughts on 6g vs 7g? I have a 6g and like the 5.5 much more


----------



## ostewart

6G has something odd about the sound, it sounds cleaner than the 5.5G (too warm with rolled off highs for me) but there is something slightly wrong and i cant quite work out what. When i have my Alclair reference monitors i will have to compare them


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Only have the Asus infinity to take pictures, until I go home and give it the dslr treatment.
> Note 2 (International)+Apex Glacier+JH16 pro....


 
   
  Forget the electronics.......What is the organic matter pictured on the Note 2 ?


----------



## magg86

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/lafoto34.jpg/
mexico in 2 Fiio E11+TMA-1+Fiio L9+Allen&Heath Xone xd2-53+ipod


----------



## Deftone

great rigs


----------



## MorbidToaster

The TMA-1 and XD53 are both fantastic headphones. The XD 53 is what I used to spin with.
   
  Quote: 





magg86 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/lafoto34.jpg/
> mexico in 2 Fiio E11+TMA-1+Fiio L9+Allen&Heath Xone xd2-53+ipod


----------



## rudi0504

ostewart said:


> 6G has something odd about the sound, it sounds cleaner than the 5.5G (too warm with rolled off highs for me) but there is something slightly wrong and i cant quite work out what. When i have my Alclair reference monitors i will have to compare them




Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb is The second best sounding , First sound Quality is iPhone 4 S.

Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb Pairing With rsa rs 71 b and pico dac amp or headstage arrow 4 G Sound fantastic .


----------



## rudi0504

mradrian said:


> Note 2 (International)+Apex Glacier+JH16 pro....
> 
> 
> Best Phone + one of the best portable amps regardless of size + most likely the best (if not, the most legendary) IEM...
> ...




I Am agree With You 

The best Sound Quality from Note 2 if you pair With dac amp Ventura Craft Go Dap X

With The musisi Player Neutron or Power amp For Your Note 2


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb is The second best sounding , First sound Quality is iPhone 4 S.
> Ipod Classic 7G 160 Gb Pairing With rsa rs 71 b and pico dac amp or headstage arrow 4 G Sound fantastic .


 
  Hm, I think my iPod 7G sounds far better than my 4S.


----------



## zachchen1996

magg86 said:


> como puedoinsertar una imagen a qui




Tu necesitas ir a la última parte de este página, donde tu veras la palabra "REPLY" y debajo de la palabra "REPLY" tu veras una imagen muy poco que es un sujetapapeles, la imagen correcto esta a la izquierda del sujetapapeles. Lo siento por mi espanol, soy un chinito LOL


----------



## retrophonic

Quote: 





makavelijm said:


> They are pretty good... for the price. Sometimes I think they are too fast and the bass lacks extension but that's just me I'm picky  not as comfy as the M50s but they are more fun to listen and they have pretty good sound stage for a 40mm driver. I think i will try the AKG k267's next, but these will do for now.


 
   
  Interesting, I'm going to order the ATH-WS99's, hopefully the 53mm drivers will provide more bass extention.


----------



## magg86

anoxy said:


> Hm, I think my iPod 7G sounds far better than my 4S.


 tambien deacuerdo el classic 7g


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





magg86 said:


> tambien deacuerdo el classic 7g


 
  Did you just say?

 that the 7g is the worst?!
 that you want to destroy your 7g?
 That your 7g is as noice as a classic car?
 that I am in the spanish head-fi form?


----------



## putente

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Did you just say?
> 
> that the 7g is the worst?!
> that you want to destroy your 7g?
> ...


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Did you just say?
> 
> that the 7g is the worst?!
> that you want to destroy your 7g?
> ...


 
  Just used google translate. I think it means " Also agree about the Classic 7G"


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Just used google translate. I think it means " Also agree about the Classic 7G"


 
   
   
  I tried Bablefish ... I gave up when I realised that Yahoo is going the route of fixing something that was never broken. Next time I will use google or just not bother since we are talking about Ipod we all know what that means.  Just kidding, Ipod's are cool since my 67 year old grandfather has one. Anyway back to topic, anybody some nice looking pictures.
   
  Ps Turokrocks, that set up looks sweet specially the Apex Glacier.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I tried Bablefish ... I gave up when I realised that Yahoo is going the route of fixing something that was never broken. Next time I will use google or just not bother since we are talking about Ipod we all know what that means.  Just kidding, Ipod's are cool since my 67 year old grandfather has one. Anyway back to topic, anybody some nice looking pictures.
> 
> Ps Turokrocks, that set up looks sweet specially the Apex Glacier.


 
  ..and sounds amazing, its so good, and It has such a nice SQ, with one of the best refined micro details I ever heard with a portable amp.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I tried Bablefish ... I gave up when I realised that Yahoo is going the route of fixing something that was never broken. Next time I will use google or just not bother since we are talking about Ipod we all know what that means.  Just kidding, Ipod's are cool since my 67 year old grandfather has one. Anyway back to topic, anybody some nice looking pictures.
> 
> Ps Turokrocks, that set up looks sweet specially the Apex Glacier.


 
  ..and sounds amazing, its so good, and It has such a nice SQ, with one of the best refined micro details I ever heard with a portable amp.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> ..and sounds amazing, its so good, and It has such a nice SQ, with one of the best refined micro details I ever heard with a portable amp.


 
  I saw some bad feedback on the Note2 or the SQ on that machine.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I saw some bad feedback on the Note2 or the SQ on that machine.


 
  Please may you elaborate.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Please may you elaborate.


 
  I will raise it in the "Apex Glacier" threat that is now active.  Just to prevent us from spoiling the Show me your portable threat.


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I will raise it in the "Apex Glacier" threat that is now active.  Just to prevent us from spoiling the Show me your portable threat.


 
   
  "Show me your portable threat."
   
  I so hope that isn't a euphemism or this thread could get quite scary.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I will raise it in the "Apex Glacier" threat that is now active.  Just to prevent us from spoiling the Show me your portable threat.


 
  Quote: 





jamesy1969 said:


> "Show me your portable threat."
> 
> I so hope that isn't a euphemism or this thread could get quite scary.


 
   
  Yuk, yuk


----------



## islubio

A little update to my humble rig.



   
  Colorfly C3 - C421 AD8620 - Miracle
   
  Interconnect - DIY QED cables (SPC or silver? Unknown)
  IEM cables - 8 core braided ~90% silver cables
   
  Love the iem cables. Thin, soft and flexible. So much better then stock JH cables.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





islubio said:


> A little update to my humble rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very cool looking! May I ask where the IEM cable came from?


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Very cool looking! May I ask where the IEM cable came from?


 
  Got it over here.

 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.64.izyrM3&id=12938713327

 probably need to use agent like mistertao or something. And when ordering, have to specify what kinda pins and also seller is about to custom the plugs too. 
  For me i requested for straight oyaide plug


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Got it over here.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.64.izyrM3&id=12938713327
> 
> ...


 
  Great looking cable. My translation site does not do to good a job with it. LOL


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Great looking cable. My translation site does not do to good a job with it. LOL


 
  Yup i have to agree they look great. Was expecting them to be thicker and was worried that they might be stiff. However on the site seller advertised them as very flexible.
  Was super pleased when i received them, thin and flexible and now more memory wire(seller used heat shrink which were so much more comfortable) build quality is top notch and the whole cable is wrapped in clear heat shrink. As for SQ will have to wait till I have some time to do a comparison with stock cables, and maybe compare them to some toxic and whiplash that my frene has.


----------



## mrAdrian

My portable:
  Sflo:2 -> TTVJ Slim -> TF10 or GR07 or EW9.
   
  With UE Triple Fi 10

  Volume is higher than normal at most of the times. It is the most isolating set of the 3 too. Gives a very exciting sound from the V-shaped FR
   

  When I feel like a more balanced sound sig. It is on rotation with the TF10
   

  Moto Razr -> Shure mic adapter -> EW9
  The mic adapter is very very good, the best inline mic I have ever used
  This rig is my retail getaway rig: making phone calls while doing nothing, listening to maybe a radio station etc. Offers little noise isolation.
   
  Just realized how I forgot to include my DT1350 and ZX700


----------



## mtthefirst

Here is my new portable rig.
   
  ipod touch + Go-Dap X + TG334
   
  It's not complete yet. I'm still waiting for the USB to Lightning cable.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Here is my new portable rig.
> 
> ipod touch + Go-Dap X + TG334
> 
> It's not complete yet. I'm still waiting for the USB to Lightning cable.


 
   
  I listened many hours to the exact same setup with the X Black. Really sounded good. Are you enjoying it?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I listened many hours to the exact same setup with the X Black. Really sounded good. Are you enjoying it?


 
   
  Just got my new ipod last night but I used to play with iphone 4s for sometime. Switching to ipod because I ran out of space and hassel when answering my call.
   
  I really enjoy listening from this rig. Still waiting for the cable from VentureCraft.


----------



## howardroak

see next post. sorry


----------



## howardroak

hi jaypops.
  which app are you using on your phone to play music.
  It's not the native iOs app is it?
   
  P.S: I responded to your post earlier without a quote so I apologize for posting twice now without a picture. My next post will change that.
  Quote: 





jaypops said:


> Trying the Lightning to 30-pin adapter.
> It works like a charm, even though it looks terrible.


----------



## howardroak

not ultimately portable but portable in the sense that this is what I'm proudly carrying to work.
  Beyerdynamics DT880 (or DT770 Pro 80Ohms) + Fiio E7 (I'm only using the DAC) + Electric Avenue's PA2V2.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





howardroak said:


> not ultimately portable but portable in the sense that this is what I'm proudly carrying to work.
> Beyerdynamics DT880 (or DT770 Pro 80Ohms) + Fiio E7 (I'm only using the DAC) + Electric Avenue's PA2V2.


 
  SWEET!!!!!


----------



## fleasbaby

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> SWEET!!!!!


 

 I had a PA2V2 for a while but sold it off...actually thinking of getting another. Cheap, sounds beautiful, and has unbelievable battery life....


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> I had a PA2V2 for a while but sold it off...actually thinking of getting another. Cheap, sounds beautiful, and has unbelievable battery life....


 
  I still also got mine...some place???


----------



## cogsand gears

Ok, so I know I posted pics of this a few pages back / days ago, but I re-finished the LOD, as I wasnt totally happy with the shape ( does that count as a tweak? )
   

   

   
  Using either the Vsonic GR07 mkii or Fischer Amps Fa-3e with DIY Toxic 'poison' cable.
   
  Not the most impressive rig on these pages, but Im really enjoying it, and think im done ( till the GR08's are released... )


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice and clean C&G....Good job!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice and clean C&G....Good job!


 
  Thanks! Gets me plenty of odd looks and comments at work, not that I can hear them


----------



## longbowbbs

:veryevil:


----------



## fleasbaby

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks! Gets me plenty of odd looks and comments at work, not that I can hear them


 

 LOL...I had a distributor from Australia visiting my office a while back when I was running the PA2V2, a pair of Grado 325is and my iPod Classic...he actually took a picture to show the team back in Oz what he called my "crazy getup"....


----------



## bestnaru

My winter rig !
   
   

   
  From Gelaskin. The quality of the vinyl skin is excellent. The fit not so much.
  At least my player is scratch resistant to some degree now.


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Ok, so I know I posted pics of this a few pages back / days ago, but I re-finished the LOD, as I wasnt totally happy with the shape ( does that count as a tweak? )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  one day you sell this rig, please tell me! love it!!
   
  btw: did not know that fischer amps can be bought outside of germany. these are by far the best ba i heard. do you know, that in january there will be an extra bass version released?!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> one day you sell this rig, please tell me! love it!!
> 
> btw: did not know that fischer amps can be bought outside of germany. these are by far the best ba i heard. do you know, that in january there will be an extra bass version released?!


 
  I got my set from a German Audio webshop. Didnt know they ewere selling outside of Germany TBH. I have read a little bit about the new Extended Bass version. But, for me the bass is just right on the originals!


----------



## DontBend Ascend

@cogsand gears: what do you use between your dac and ipod to avoid the scratching? And where did you get that kickass metallic frontside look for your ipod?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





dontbend ascend said:


> @cogsand gears: what do you use between your dac and ipod to avoid the scratching? And where did you get that kickass metallic frontside look for your ipod?


 
  I have 2 rubber O rings around the TTVJ slim to seperate it from the DIYmod, then another 2 larger O rings holding both of them together. The front is a carbon fibre effect vinylskin from ebay 
   
  Edit: Got it from here -  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/APPLE-IPOD-CLASSIC-BLACK-CARBON-FIBER-FRONT-COVER-PROTECTOR-DECAL-SKIN-/310376343095?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4843df2637


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





dontbend ascend said:


> @cogsand gears: what do you use between your dac and ipod to avoid the scratching? And where did you get that kickass metallic frontside look for your ipod?


 
   
  Looks like O-rings. Check his tagline!
   
   

   
  Cheaply gotten at any hardware store in the plumbing section. I have them wrapped around all my amps; they're better than using stick-on rubber feet because they guard four sides of the case. And you don't have gluey residue to remove from the case if you take 'em off. It's hard hard to see them in my photo, but there are three wrapped around the amp; ignore the Livestrong band for the moment


----------



## PinoyPogiman

geez, i never feel comfortable having my Grado's out in the 40 Degree tropical weather
   
  my main Home/Computer Listening Cans


----------



## blackmondy




----------



## Paul Graham

Not the best of pictures due to crappy lighting!
   
  Whats new - 
   
  Toxic cables Silver Poison Re-Cable & Some nice Comply Soft Comforts S Series in Elderberry for the Sennheiser IE8's.
  And The Westone UM1 Corsa Team edition IEM's.
   
  Usually Ild be using the iPhone 4s running Equaliser Pro for FLAC files or the iPod classic 120gb.
   
  Amp is TCG Audio T-box and LOD is the EACE Silver Leopard.
   
   

   
  I have to say The Silver Poison by Toxic is a fantastic cable and VERY well made!! Makes a nice subtle difference to highs and a crisper bass is also becoming apparent.
   
  The UM1's were an impulse buy as My IEM collection is considerably smaller than my Cans I have. And Im trying to not step away from Sennheiser, More Of a case of opening my hearing to other brands. I think Ive become too ( Cant think of the word ) Singular minded about brands as my new love for Beyerdynamic has proven to me. 
   
  I love Sennheiser, But I now Know they arent the ONLY brand that have a sound that I love and enjoy


----------



## marko93101

While it pales in comparison to some of the fantastic rigs in this thread, it sounds fantastic to me. 
Look forward to future upgrades


----------



## xProvidence

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> While it pales in comparison to some of the fantastic rigs in this thread, it sounds fantastic to me.
> Look forward to future upgrades


 
   
  On the contrary dude, that set up looks very sleek and sexy.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





xprovidence said:


> On the contrary dude, that set up looks very sleek and sexy.


 
  Sleek and sexy indeed. The Denons require very little amplification to sound great, but they definitely benefit from it. Loving that colour scheme..


----------



## rudi0504

My latest portable rias :

Source : iPhone 4 G
Portable amp : Tralucent audio T1
Iem : fit ear 334 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 with Angie jack


----------



## rudi0504

My friend set up portable rigs

Source : Iriver Astell and Kern AK 100
 Ibasso dx 100
Dac : Ibasso DB 1
Portable amp : Alo Rx 3 B 
Headphone : LCD -2 rev 1


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My latest portable rias :
> Source : iPhone 4 G
> Portable amp : Tralucent audio T1
> Iem : fit ear 334
> Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 with Angie jack


 
   
  Impressive as always. What's about the new amp? I see it first time.


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## rudi0504

hfflt said:


> Impressive as always. What's about the new amp? I see it first time. :rolleyes:




Thank you hfflt

Yes the portable amp is new on the market from Tralucent Audio Hong Kong .
I know also from head fi thread below .

The sound quality : very clean balance sound with quiet dead back ground noise.
 It is very good pair with iems and low impendance headphone.
 Still can drive my ortho LCD 2 rev 3 with Angle jack in good sound quality.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/634235/tralucent-t1-appreciation-thread-post-your-experiences-and-questions-here


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Turokrocks

What is below your player ?
Is your player Sony teclas T 51 ?
How is the SQ from your Sony set up ?
Please share , thank you


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Turokrocks
> What is below your player ?
> Is your player Sony teclas T 51 ?
> How is the SQ from your Sony set up ?
> Please share , thank you


 
  This is a Japanese Sony Z-1070, amped with the Tralucent wonderful amp the T1.
  Check the below:
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/623514/new-custom-iem-company-tralucent-audio/735#post_8943224
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/623514/new-custom-iem-company-tralucent-audio/720#post_8939306


----------



## rudi0504

turokrocks said:


> This is a Japanese Sony Z-1070, amped with the Tralucent wonderful amp the T1.
> Check the below:
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice set up 

Sony japsn Z 1070 Sq is better than international Z series , is more open and detail.

Yes I am 100 % agree with you Tralucent T1 amp is very good amp .

Can drive my fit ear 334 very good 

After I read the Tralucent T1 thread I have place order from Gavin , I need only 5 days until my 
Tralucent T1 arrived yesterday morning to my office.
Very good customer service from Gavin.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up
> Sony japsn Z 1070 Sq is better than international Z series , is more open and detail.
> Yes I am 100 % agree with you Tralucent T1 amp is very good amp .
> Can drive my fit ear 334 very good
> ...


 
  Thank you, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I am. This amp is  IS ONE OF THE MOST ENJOYABLE AND BALANCED AMPS I GOT TO try (with this price range), its all about fun.


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend set up portable rigs
> Source : Iriver Astell and Kern AK 100
> Ibasso dx 100
> Dac : Ibasso DB 1
> ...


 
  Sweet setup!
  How does the iriver compare to the ibasso?


----------



## rudi0504

panamahat said:


> Sweet setup!
> How does the iriver compare to the ibasso?




Yesterday 3 of us done the audition ibasso dx 100 vs AK 100

Direct Ibasso dx 100 sound better than AK 100

But With set Up below 

Set Up A 
Ibasso dx 100 or ak 100 > Alo Rx 3 B via mini to mini > LCD 2 rev 1 With Black dragon 
Sound Quality AK 100 is Better than Ibasso dx 100
More detail , Better soundstage and Depth and layering The instrument is Better 
That we can hear The instrument Better In ak 100 than Ibasso dx 100

Set Up B
Ibasso dx 100 or ak 100 > dac Ibasso DB 1 via optical cable > LCD 2 rev 1 With Silver 8 braid .

Sound Quality AK 100 much Better than Ibasso dx100 

Ak 100 has Better detail and clarity and High Quality is very clean , 
midrange is sweet and more Clear than dx 100
Bass Quality Ak 100 has Better bass detail and cleanest bass and Speed than dx100
Soundstage and Depth ak 100 is Better than dx 100

This is My personal and my friends impression


----------



## seekadds

Testing new camera: Sony F806 - ALO LOD - Leckerton UHA-6s.mkII - ATH-ES10


----------



## Achmedisdead

Two more additions to my fold of Rockbox players......


----------



## stozzer123




----------



## Destroyer95

So I made some changes to my portable rig and this is what I've come up with:
   
  iPhone 5 -> C421 -> triple fi 10


----------



## xoundmonster




----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


>


 
  Nice color combination!! how do find the sound?
  What is below the hippo?


----------



## xoundmonster

Hello turokrocks. Well its a hippo amp. Called hippo box+ .. I've been struggling to look for the perfect combo for my 535s, however i came to conclude that the basic and simplest elements can do wonders for these babies. The sound is very engaging, sweet mids. With a slight tad of bass, thats because of the amp. very enjoyable sounding with great musicality and very fun to listen to. And very portable too! Its smaller tham the size of my palm


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> Hello turokrocks. Well its a hippo amp. Called hippo box+ .. I've been struggling to look for the perfect combo for my 535s, however i came to conclude that the basic and simplest elements can do wonders for these babies. The sound is very engaging, sweet mids. With a slight tad of bass, thats because of the amp. very enjoyable sounding with great musicality and very fun to listen to. And very portable too! Its smaller tham the size of my palm


 
  Magic is in the simplicity, believe me when I say this.


----------



## Emospence

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Sweet!


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Two more additions to my fold of Rockbox players......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had that exact same case on my mini, Silver colour ipod yes? Let me see if I can find a picture.




8GB CF mod. sold for $55 on ebay.


----------



## doublea71

How is the volume knob on the AK100, Rudi? Does it get in the way when it's in your pocket or is it a nuisance at all considering its placement? I'd love to read a full review of the AK - if you have a link to a thread, please post it.


----------



## 282432

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






  awesome setup bro !


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I had that exact same case on my mini, Silver colour ipod yes? Let me see if I can find a picture.
> 
> 8GB CF mod. sold for $55 on ebay.


 
  Yes, silver color. Mine has a 32GB CF in it, and like you were saying, it does punch out a powerful signal out of the line-out. Definitely a bit louder than the line-out of the 5.5G.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yes, that's what I liked about it, I used one fulltime for a while with E11. You can squeeze a little more out of it by using a different LOD other than FiiO. I have tested this theory, you have strong full signal with this combination. It sounds smoother at higher volumes and cleans up the signal, different bass mid and treble response, gives you more extension. Here's what I was using in the end. Canare cable. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-5-to-black-dock-for-ipod-iphone-headphone-amp-black-/270631955664?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3f02ebecd0&_uhb=1


It's that thick cable L-2T2S floating around in this photo



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Well worth it if you're keen.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





destroyer95 said:


> So I made some changes to my portable rig and this is what I've come up with:
> 
> iPhone 5 -> C421 -> triple fi 10
> 
> ...


 
  Man does that adapter look out of place. Apple you have so disappointed me with your new dock shenanigans. The new connector could have been a beautiful move if Apple wasn't run by a bunch of greedy idiots.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Man does that adapter look out of place. Apple you have so disappointed me with your new dock shenanigans. The new connector could have been a beautiful move if Apple wasn't run by a bunch of greedy idiots.


 
   
  I use microUSB to lightning adaptor. It look a little bit better on my ipod touch. The configuration is ipod touch + Go-Dap X + Fitear TG334


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> I use microUSB to lightning adaptor. It look a little bit better on my ipod touch. The configuration is ipod touch + Go-Dap X + Fitear TG334
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Never seen that cable before. Mind if I ask where you got it.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Never seen that cable before. Mind if I ask where you got it.


 
   
  It's sold by VentureCraft in Japan. Nothing new, just USB to microUSB with the microUSB to lightning adaptor at the end then the put shrink plastic tube.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Never seen that cable before. Mind if I ask where you got it.


 
  Another non IOS cable from them:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_8923574
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_8924078
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_8924110
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8810468
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8810551
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/60#post_8812118
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/75#post_8812305


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> It's sold by VentureCraft in Japan. Nothing new, just USB to microUSB with the microUSB to lightning adaptor at the end then the put shrink plastic tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That lightning adaptor is much smaller than what Apple sells. Where to get it?


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> It's sold by VentureCraft in Japan. Nothing new, just USB to microUSB with the microUSB to lightning adaptor at the end then the put shrink plastic tube.


 
  That is pretty sweet,


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> That lightning adaptor is much smaller than what Apple sells. Where to get it?


 
   
  It's apple's mircroUSB to lightning adaptor.
   
  http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter


----------



## sofastreamer

would it be possible to connect an iphone 5 to a fiio e7 this way too?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> It's apple's mircroUSB to lightning adaptor.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter


 
   
  Yup.....thanks


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> would it be possible to connect an iphone 5 to a fiio e7 this way too?


 
   
  It should be possible through micro to mini USB + lightning adaptor but I'm not certain that E7 firmware will be able to get the digital data out from iphone 5 or not. My go-dap X need firmware update before it can work properly with iOS5. You can try with your lightning to USB + USB to miniUSB adaptor to E7.
   
  If it work, those configuration should also work too.


----------



## sofastreamer

thx, i will try it.


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> Never seen that cable before. Mind if I ask where you got it.




Very nice set up 

I have The same Quention , Where did You Bought Your micto B USB to lightning ?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up
> I have The same Quention , Where did You Bought Your micto B USB to lightning ?


 
   
  I bought the whole cable from VentureCraft web store. It's their modification. They have the USB to microUSB cable and probably bought microUSB to lightning adaptor from apply directly (The even give me the original microUSB to lightning box from apple). If you click at the like below, you will see their website.
   
  http://item.rakuten.co.jp/japanshop/c/0000000115/


----------



## xoundmonster

turokrocks said:


> Magic is in the simplicity, believe me when I say this.




I believe so my friend !


----------



## xoundmonster

tjcheong said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wheres yours brodaa  mine is just simple and that's it.


----------



## cogsand gears

And again...


----------



## sofastreamer

*jealous


----------



## Capo Novelas

my humble rigs..
   




   
  ipod classic/fiio e11/ath M-50
   
  sansa clip zip/pa2v2/brainwavz R1


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> I bought the whole cable from VentureCraft web store. It's their modification. They have the USB to microUSB cable and probably bought microUSB to lightning adaptor from apply directly (The even give me the original microUSB to lightning box from apple). If you click at the like below, you will see their website.
> 
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/japanshop/c/0000000115/




Thank you for your information


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> And again...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Loving the Toxic!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> And again...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  What are the IEMs? They look killer!


----------



## AyeCee

saraguie said:


> What are the IEMs? They look killer!




Fischer Amps FA-3e


----------



## Angular Mo

After lurking at this and prior photo of portable rigs threads, I decided to make my own contribution.
   
  So, here goes:
  HRT iStreamer,
  SONY CycleEnergy Battery
  iBasso Warbler P4
  iPod Touch (I need a new case, I suspect the Otterbox case bent the pins, creating a double-amp effect)
  Sennheiser MX580 earbuds (not shown)
  or
  ATH-M50s (not shown)
   
  Admittedly, I purchased the RCA and 90-degree USB cables for the purpose of this thread, and to see if I can transport the iStreamer.
   
  Yeah, I would like to be able to afford a CLAS, or a GO DAP-X....
   

   
  silly, eh?


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> After lurking at this and prior photo of portable rigs threads, I decided to make my own contribution.
> 
> So, here goes:
> HRT iStreamer,
> ...


 
  Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Prakhar

The thinness of the iPod contrasts a lot with the rest of the stack. Still I bet it sounds great!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> After lurking at this and prior photo of portable rigs threads, I decided to make my own contribution.
> 
> So, here goes:
> HRT iStreamer,
> ...


 
  Inventive! How does it sound?


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Inventive! How does it sound?


 
   
  I honestly use the HRT and P4 as a desktop in the office with closed headphones to drive away distractions.....and do not travel with this set up, though I am inspired to.  My travel rig is the PA2V2 or E17 and earbuds, depends if I want to go retro, or feel good about the build-quality tactile feel of the FiiO. 
   
  At home, when I want to switch rooms.....I drive this rig through my DT770 PRO 80 OHMs, which I have come to appreciate even more having later bought the KRK 8400s (piercingly harsh treble.)
   
  So, I have the range I want, enough detail, separation..... soundstage could be wider (I suspect that is a factor of the phones, though) the HRT unlifts a veil from the iPod Touch, which has a good internal DAC itself.  My next headphone will be a more airy open circumaural for a wider and frontal stage.
   
  I am envious of the new Leckerton owners.... I am just too tied to the Apple eco-system to be able to use many other DACs out there.


----------



## AnakChan

Today's coffee rig - MacAir, a friend's ODAC, Ortofon MHd-Q7 & FitEar TO GO! 334 :-


----------



## Mcberto

I would sell my HE-500 and more for a Fitear 334! but I'm just a college student...


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> After lurking at this and prior photo of portable rigs threads, I decided to make my own contribution.
> 
> So, here goes:
> HRT iStreamer,
> ...


 
  How long does it last, before dead?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Today's coffee rig - MacAir, a friend's ODAC, Ortofon MHd-Q7 & FitEar TO GO! 334 :-


 
  Looks FREAKISH, I do not know what to make of it...Its me being too jealous.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Looks FREAKISH, I do not what to make of it...Its me being too jealous.


 
   
  The deck is actually smaller than it looks. It comes up to the same height as the CLAS -dB+Rx Mk3, but not as wide nor deep. I'm 5 weeks late in owing Ortofon a review of it's MHd-Q7 amp . :-
   
   

   
  Edit: Whatcha jealous about!? You have the Apex Glacier and 2+1!!!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> The deck is actually smaller than it looks. It comes up to the same height as the CLAS -dB+Rx Mk3, but not as wide nor deep. I'm 5 weeks late in owing Ortofon a review of it's MHd-Q7 amp . :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes I do...and no I don't!
  Your right, now it doesn't look that big.


----------



## JonnyRocket

Budget Rig
   
   


   

  Main Rig.  Jailbroken iPhone 4 and Monster Miles Davis Tributes


----------



## Angular Mo

turokrocks said:


> How long does it last, before dead?


----------



## dimmockg

latest rig.....
   
  Source is/was 80gb ipod 5.5th gen - now has 64gb flash card mod & getting full of losless  - has a nice vinyl skin on the front
   
  LOD - courtesy of Cogs & Gears
   
  AMP - JDS C421 (2227 version)
   
  IEM's - JVC 80's
   

   

   
  don't get the listening time I'd like, but love it when I do


----------



## sh4d3

Hi guys! ^_^ very very good 3d, and sorry 4 the OT (maybe O.o)
  but...i often saw the clip+ with "head-fi" wallpaper..can U link me where I can download it, please? :$
  tnx a lot


----------



## Ronald Lee

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> latest rig.....
> 
> Source is/was 80gb ipod 5.5th gen - now has 64gb flash card mod & getting full of losless  - has a nice vinyl skin on the front
> 
> ...


 
  nice skin you have for the ipod!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sh4d3 said:


> Hi guys! ^_^ very very good 3d, and sorry 4 the OT (maybe O.o)
> but...i often saw the clip+ with "head-fi" wallpaper..can U link me where I can download it, please? :$
> tnx a lot


 
   
  Here ya go sh4d3!
   
Clip+ Head-Fi Logo
   
  Just select it from the file display to show it on the screen...


----------



## sh4d3

Thanks a lot TrollDragon! ^_^ U ve saved me


----------



## Jason36

ALO The National / DIY modded iPod / Sennheiser HD650


----------



## FOX1201

Nothing amazing, but here is my humble portable rig 
   
   

   
  iPod Touch 2nd gen/Fiio E7 and L9 LOD/Beyerdynamic COP


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fox1201 said:


> Nothing amazing, but here is my humble portable rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  All about enjoying what you have, and what you have must sound wonderful...


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

My first picture here:
   
  Sony A865 / ZO2 / Westone 4R


----------



## jmwreck

portable and just perfect before going to bed


----------



## Leveler

All I really need for portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (good relaxed sound, good looking, easily driven of a DAP, amazing carry case)


----------



## Codefox

I think its appropriate that my portable rig has, in the past 24 hours, been in 3 different hotels in 3 different cities and 2 states.  The Cowon C2 is new and I've had the Westone 3s for a couple months.  I'm pretty happy with it.  Nothing fancy like some of you guys...but to my ears it sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## HereComesTreble

What up fellow Head-Fiers. I'm new to the Audiophile Game & have finally came up with a portable rig I can be proud of.  Let me know what u think.
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
   


 iPod 5.5g 80gb w/ Venus Decal & Clear Silicone Case > Fiio L9 Line Out Dock > Fiio E11 Amp > Vsonic GR07 MKII


----------



## fleasbaby

Quote: 





herecomestreble said:


> What up fellow Head-Fiers. I'm new to the Audiophile Game & have finally came up with a portable rig I can be proud of.  Let me know what u think.
> 
> 
> 
> iPod 5.5g 80gb w/ Venus Decal & Clear Silicone Case > Fiio L9 Line Out Dock > Fiio E11 Amp > Vsonic GR07 MKII


 
   
  Love the Venus decal for the iPod...


----------



## HereComesTreble

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> Love the Venus decal for the iPod...


 
  Thanks Mr. Flea, yeah i thought i'd class things up a bit.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





herecomestreble said:


> What up fellow Head-Fiers. I'm new to the Audiophile Game & have finally came up with a portable rig I can be proud of.  Let me know what u think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looks great! Your wallet only gets thinner from here on


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Today's coffee rig - MacAir, a friend's ODAC, Ortofon MHd-Q7 & FitEar TO GO! 334 :-




Hi Anakchan

How is the sound quality the new ortofon compare to the previous model ?

Any different power for driven high impedance headphone ?


----------



## turokrocks

usb audio recorder + asus infinity+ jh16
Now almost any Android (3.1+) device will be able to USB DAC/AMP with "usb audio recorder", still in development but available in Google play.


----------



## BleaK

Alot of nice portable rigs in here!


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





bleak said:


> Alot of nice portable rigs in here!


 
   
  Post yours!


----------



## james444

Minimalist's Portable Rig: Samsung Galaxy S3 > Samsung HS3000 > Sennheiser IE800  (Click for HD image)


----------



## sofastreamer

looks like you have to update your iem ranking in the signature


----------



## mosshorn

Or maybe it IS updated


----------



## james444

^ lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  I don't update my signature before I'm dead sure where they rank. But one thing's certain, they compete with the EX1000 and FX700 and are better suited for portable use than both of these.


----------



## mosshorn

Wow, that's pretty good  I will give the IE800 one thing, I absolutely love the aesthetics of it. The other two look like titans next to the IE800!
   
  Also, I noticed the KDX200 review in your profile. I might snag a pair, $25USD here now :O


----------



## hfflt

Well, new thread warmed up, so I am reposting my rig. Nothing new, nothing fancy - just my (very) little rockbox! Unfortunately, I have very little listening time at the moment, so I am enjoying it every or so evening before sleep.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Post yours!


 

 I have something inbound, will post when I get it


----------



## james444

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Also, I noticed the KDX200 review in your profile. I might snag a pair, $25USD here now :O


 
   
  Only recommended if you can handle the bass. But wow, $25 is _really _cheap...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Wow, that's pretty good  I will give the IE800 one thing, I absolutely love the aesthetics of it. The other two look like titans next to the IE800!
> 
> Also, I noticed the KDX200 review in your profile. I might snag a pair, $25USD here now :O


 
  Where is here?


----------



## Paul Graham

I havent got it yet as just won the auction on ebay, So these images are pulled from an online review, 
  But this is EXACTLY what Ive won and will be with me soon - 
   
  Its the Sony VIAO VGF-AP1 20gb DAP...
   

   
   

   

   

   

   
   
   
  I cant wait to get my hands on this rare beasty!
  Going to try now to find out if I can utilize what looks like the dock connector. ( Not sure if it carries audio or not )


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Where is here?


 
  US
   
  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Koss+-+KDX200+Earbud+Headphones+-+Silver/9199226.p?id=1218057049901&skuId=9199226&ky=2nMB3uueuQz44nt0hOOh9VC9xlrvPsJAC&utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
   
  Free shipping too!


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I havent got it yet as just won the auction on ebay, So these images are pulled from an online review. These are not my images and its not my DAP,
> But this is EXACTLY what Ive won and will be with my soon -
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wha......what is that? Congrats on the win too, I know it feels OH SO GOOD to be like ha! Beat you all!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I havent got it yet as just won the auction on ebay, So these images are pulled from an online review,
> But this is EXACTLY what Ive won and will be with me soon -
> 
> I cant wait to get my hands on this rare beasty!
> Going to try now to find out if I can utilize what looks like the dock connector. ( Not sure if it carries audio or not )


 
  Nice win. I always loved these old sony players, but hated the file support and Sonicstage.


----------



## Paul Graham

Cheers guys!
  I like retro gear as well as all the new stuff and I like to explore the sound quality of different gear.
  Luckely Im used to SonicStage as I already have a Net MD player/Recorder. I consider it a nessassery evil lol!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Wha......what is that? Congrats on the win too, I know it feels OH SO GOOD to be like ha! Beat you all!


 
Its the Sony VIAO VGF-AP1 20gb DAP..


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> US
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Koss+-+KDX200+Earbud+Headphones+-+Silver/9199226.p?id=1218057049901&skuId=9199226&ky=2nMB3uueuQz44nt0hOOh9VC9xlrvPsJAC&utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
> 
> Free shipping too!


 
  Thanks!
   
  Nope when I get to click next for check out says 'Not available to ship' I even tried a CA address.  There is one pair in Culver City our of the 4 States I checked LOL
  Thanks anyway.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Cheers guys!
> I like retro gear as well as all the new stuff and I like to explore the sound quality of different gear.
> Luckely Im used to SonicStage as I already have a Net MD player/Recorder. I consider it a nessassery evil lol!


 
  When you get used to SonicStage it is not half bad. I prefer it over the Apple stuff what is it called again.... Itunes


----------



## rudi0504

I want share my extreme transportable rig 

Source : iPad 4 64 Gb
Dac : cyberlabs Class solo tactical Edition 
Amp : Tralucent audio T 1
Headphone : LCD rev 3 With Angle Jack 
Cable / Connector : lightning adaptor to 30 Pin lod 
 Lod to USB 8 braid Silver solid core


----------



## longbowbbs

Another winner Rudi!  I get a kick out of LCD-3's as "Portable"


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Another winner Rudi!  I get a kick out of LCD-3's as "Portable"


 
   
  Quite sure that is an LCD-2. Your point is still valid though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm sure it sounds amazing though!


----------



## zeinharis

That is the LCD-2 Rev 3 (newest release) that what Rudi claim to be


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Another winner Rudi!  I get a kick out of LCD-3's as "Portable"




Thank you longbowbbs

This LCD 2 rev 3 With Angle Jack 

These combo Sound quality excelent 

Very Good balance Sq .

iPad 4 has More black background Than Ny iPad 3, more detail and clarity

Has better body and Clean bass .

Midrange Sound sweet and natural and neutral


----------



## rudi0504

staal said:


> Quite sure that is an LCD-2. Your point is still valid though
> 
> I'm sure it sounds amazing though!




Thank you Staal , 

Yes the Sound is excelent With these combo rigs


----------



## rudi0504

​


zeinharis said:


> That is the LCD-2 Rev 3 (newest release) that what Rudi claim to be




Thank you for Your help Zein


----------



## longbowbbs

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you longbowbbs
> This LCD 2 rev 3 With Angle Jack
> These combo Sound quality excelent
> Very Good balance Sq .
> ...


I'll have a new iPad 3 Friday. Free from work.


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I'll have a new iPad 3 Friday. Free from work.


 
   
  Lucky you!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

How do you transport a rig like that. I find even the ZO2 a pain to carry around.
   
  I'm trying to visualize how I can carry something like that as I carry a messenger bag loaded with a laptop & papers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


rudi0504 said:


> I want share my extreme transportable rig
> Source : iPad 4 64 Gb
> Dac : cyberlabs Class solo tactical Edition
> Amp : Tralucent audio T 1
> ...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I'll have a new iPad 3 Friday. Free from work.


 
   
  Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Lucky you!


 
  +1


----------



## H20Fidelity

I bring to you! My MAD SCIENTIST INVENTION. Tinkering with the 8GB of awesome line out potential. So far H20 is impressed!

This little E5 really does a good job especially feed from a source like this. Best of all it clips right on the side locking into the screen rim.


----------



## gidion27

Sony RH1 (DAP
RSA The Shadow (AMP)
Heir Magnus 1 (cables)
Heir 3.ai (EIM)


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I bring to you! My MAD SCIENTIST INVENTION. Tinkering with the 8GB of awesome line out potential. So far H20 is impressed!
> This little E5 really does a good job especially feed from a source like this. Best of all it clips right on the side locking into the screen rim.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## rudi0504

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





longbowbbs said:


> I'll have a new iPad 3 Friday. Free from work.




Congratulation longbowbbs

You can try like my extrem set up with your iPad 3 

The sound quality between iPad 3 and iPad 4 is not so big 

iPad 4 has better background noise compare to iPad 3 , the rest are the same .


----------



## rudi0504

audiobreeder said:


> How do you transport a rig like that. I find even the ZO2 a pain to carry around.
> 
> I'm trying to visualize how I can carry something like that as I carry a messenger bag loaded with a laptop & papers.
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## unkle

boxed iPod Video 30GB 5.5g > Vsonic GR07 MK2


----------



## longbowbbs

rudi0504 said:


> [VIDEO][/VIDEO]
> Congratulation longbowbbs
> You can try like my extrem set up with your iPad 3
> The sound quality between iPad 3 and iPad 4 is not so big
> iPad 4 has better background noise compare to iPad 3 , the rest are the same .




I'll get some pics up this weekend when I get home from work.


----------



## calipilot227

@Unkle: I use that theme on my Rockboxed Sansa Fuze


----------



## esmBOS

Ok so you know how you sometimes dig out all your old and unused gear just to double check if there is anything usable in there, and almost always, there isn't.. Sometimes however you find a thing or two that you think could be of some use, you may even pair a few things together and voila: New gadget you need to find a use for! This kinda happened to me yesterday evening, and I must say, I'm quite pleased with the result  Just came back from the gym where this neat little portable rig felt right at home! This is IMO a perfect gym rig, as I am able to use my phone as a DAP (all my HQ files are on my phone anyway as it is my main DAP), but I can safely store my phone in my gym bag as it is wirelessly connected to a small Bluetooth receiver. This bt receiver has multimedia controls and a built in microphone, so I have no trouble answering calls during a workout. It has it's own volume knob, which is much more practical to use than the volume rocker on the Fiio E5 it is connected to. The Fiio nicely compensates where the bt receiver lacks in e.g. power, volume and especially bass and drives my UE 350's really well. The UE 350's have comply-foam tips to ensure that they will stay in my ears all gym session long without any risk of falling out.

 The bt receiver and the Fiio are attached to each other via the belt clips on the back of both units, so no extra straps or wraps. I had to slightly modify the clip of the bt receiver to get it to fit perfectly, but this modification was made with a knife and took like 3 mins to do!  When they are attached to each other this way you can still clamp it to you shirt or pants. 

 Overall SQ is more than satisfying for the gym, especially considering the ultra-low budget price on this complete rig (except for the phone ofc..). The funny thing about this rig is that it's most expensive part (by far) is the Btg-audio interconnect  O, and look how nicely it fits into the TF10 case!


----------



## AK7579

Quote:


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
   


esmbos said:


> Ok so you know how you sometimes dig out all your old and unused gear just to double check if there is anything usable in there, and almost always, there isn't.. Sometimes however you find a thing or two that you think could be of some use, you may even pair a few things together and voila: New gadget you need to find a use for! This kinda happened to me yesterday evening, and I must say, I'm quite pleased with the result  Just came back from the gym where this neat little portable rig felt right at home! This is IMO a perfect gym rig, as I am able to use my phone as a DAP (all my HQ files are on my phone anyway as it is my main DAP), but I can safely store my phone in my gym bag as it is wirelessly connected to a small Bluetooth receiver. This bt receiver has multimedia controls and a built in microphone, so I have no trouble answering calls during a workout. It has it's own volume knob, which is much more practical to use than the volume rocker on the Fiio E5 it is connected to. The Fiio nicely compensates where the bt receiver lacks in e.g. power, volume and especially bass and drives my UE 350's really well. The UE 350's have comply-foam tips to ensure that they will stay in my ears all gym session long without any risk of falling out.
> 
> The bt receiver and the Fiio are attached to each other via the belt clips on the back of both units, so no extra straps or wraps. I had to slightly modify the clip of the bt receiver to get it to fit perfectly, but this modification was made with a knife and took like 3 mins to do!  When they are attached to each other this way you can still clamp it to you shirt or pants.
> 
> Overall SQ is more than satisfying for the gym, especially considering the ultra-low budget price on this complete rig (except for the phone ofc..). The funny thing about this rig is that it's most expensive part (by far) is the Btg-audio interconnect  O, and look how nicely it fits into the TF10 case!


 
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


   
   


  That's a slick setup. Details on the BT receiver please!


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> That's a slick setup. Details on the BT receiver please!


 

 O sorry, missed that! It's a Nokia BH-111 bt reciever. Cost like 15-20$ (includes a pair of iems, but you know what they're worth...).


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Anakchan
> How is the sound quality the new ortofon compare to the previous model ?
> Any different power for driven high impedance headphone ?


 
   
  Wow, I'm obviously not following this thread closely enough. I actually really like this new Ortofon portable amp. It is really quite a "refined" amp especially for Jazz and Classical lovers. It's definitely not for bassheads but having said that, it has somewhat more bass than it's desktop MH-Q7 older brother. The aspect I like most about the MHd-Q7 is 3D quality in it's sound signature.
   
  It's not a powerful amp so don't expect it to drive the hard-to-drive headphones (your LCD2s, HE-series, etc are out). But for IEMs and easy-to-drive headphones (TH-900's) it's fine. I"m learning to appreciate the finer amps than those with just pure brute force.


----------



## unkle

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> @Unkle: I use that theme on my Rockboxed Sansa Fuze


 
   
  cheers 
  old style rulez!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





unkle said:


> cheers
> old style rulez!


 
  Old Style arguably has to be the worst U.S. beer ever produced!


----------



## jono454

My current portable rig. Held together by velcro...works quite well if i must say so myself. 
   
  HM601slim + C421(2227) + TF10 and 1964T


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





jono454 said:


> My current portable rig. Held together by velcro...works quite well if i must say so myself.
> 
> HM601slim + C421(2227) + TF10 and 1964T


 
  Looks great! I've always been kinda curious of the HFM players, but the battery life turned me off.


----------



## FNgr8

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> [tons of pics]


 
  BTG's stuff looks so great, I just got my RE-ZERO back from him a couple days ago.
   
  Looks like I can't post pics, here's a link.
 http://i.imgur.com/2flOV.jpg


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





fngr8 said:


> BTG's stuff looks so great, I just got my RE-ZERO back from him a couple days ago.
> 
> Looks like I can't post pics, here's a link.
> http://i.imgur.com/2flOV.jpg


 
  This is a cool lookinh set up. How does it sound?


----------



## DMinor

I have a pod of iPods but no phones.


----------



## anoxy

I'll take one off your hands...


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





dminor said:


> I have a pod of iPods but no phones.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Do you actually use them all?
   



anoxy said:


> I'll take one off your hands...


 
  Yea I wouldn't mine one either.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Do you actually use them all?
> 
> 
> Yea I wouldn't mine one either.


 
  Yeah I use them all and need one more so I can rotate Mon thru Sun without repeat. Imagine if I could do that with GF's.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Yeah I use them all and need one more so I can rotate Mon thru Sun without repeat. Imagine if I could do that with GF's.


 
  haha, way to keep things interesting


----------



## sofastreamer

recently exchanged my zx700 for a d1100 and could not be happier:


----------



## turokrocks

Asus TF700+Dacport LX+T1 amp+Audio recorder pro(can play up to 192/24 if your DAC support it)=


----------



## FNgr8

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> This is a cool lookinh set up. How does it sound?


 

 Uh, I'm not good at using audiophile language, so I'll just say "pretty great".  Don't think the cable makes it sound any different, but the sound is more analytical than my K550s which I've been using while I waited for the RE-ZERO to come back.
   
  http://i.imgur.com/klIR8.jpg
   
  I've had these earphones for about a year and a half, so they eventually started to break down.  First the balanced adapters broke so I only had sound in the left, then the left strain strain relief popped off the housing and the cable right behind the plug frayed to the point that I had no sound at all.  Didn't want to fix it myself or buy a new pair so I sent it out to be fixed.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## rudi0504

turokrocks said:


> Asus TF700+Dacport LX+T1 amp+Audio recorder pro(can play up to 192/24 if your DAC support it)=




Congratulation turokrocks to joint tralucent audio T 1 

Are you happy with T 1 sound quality ?


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And you make some fine looking effect pedals.
  Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## jmwreck

trolldragon said:


> Nice Rig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks, I do it on my free time  

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrAdrian

Lovely rig, lovely photo!
  Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congratulation turokrocks to joint tralucent audio T 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Its a fun balanced amp, no complains here, thank you..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## PanamaHat

Lovely


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Lovely


 
   
  How do you like the Biscuit? I don't even remotely need it, but it looks so neat


----------



## marko93101

How are you finding them? Got mine a few weeks ago and besides the bass being a bit too much on certain music, I love them!
  Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> How do you like the Biscuit? I don't even remotely need it, but it looks so neat


 
  It's not for everybody lol. Everyone asks how it works without a screen. I just load up an album at a time and I'm happy. SQ wise, it sounds good. Warmer and more detailed and spacious than my iphone 4s and wayyy better than the clip zip I was using before


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey Panama would the Biscuit sound good on its own? I got one for a present and wondering if I should re-gift it or use it? You can see my portable rig in my sig, is this gonna sound anywhere as good?


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Hey Panama would the Biscuit sound good on its own? I got one for a present and wondering if I should re-gift it or use it? You can see my portable rig in my sig, is this gonna sound anywhere as good?


 
  I'm not sure, but I doubt it. The biscuit can beat out ipods easy, but the fostex hp-p1 I believe is in a class of its own, though I've never heard it. Best way to tell would be to compare them.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Asus TF700+Dacport LX+T1 amp+Audio recorder pro(can play up to 192/24 if your DAC support it)=


 
  WOW!


----------



## rudi0504

panamahat said:


> Lovely




I have the same hippo cri cri and biscuit like you


----------



## rudi0504

Hey Panama would the Biscuit sound good on its own? I got one for a present and wondering if I should re-gift it or use it? You can see my portable rig in my sig, is this gonna sound anywhere as good?

Hi Steve 

Hippo biscuit sound good in their price , has power to drive low impedance headphone like ultrasone ed 8 .
Minus only no screen .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hey Panama would the Biscuit sound good on its own? I got one for a present and wondering if I should re-gift it or use it? You can see my portable rig in my sig, is this gonna sound anywhere as good?
> Hi Steve
> Hippo biscuit sound good in their price , has power to drive low impedance headphone like ultrasone ed 8 .
> Minus only no screen .


 
  Thanks Rudi.......


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I have the same hippo cri cri and biscuit like you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Nice! Yea, it's a great little player. I've only begun to play with it, sounds excellent with the px100-ii, really brought them to life imo. Gotta try it with my Beyer COP. I don't think I need the extra juice or bulk from the Cricri though so I decided to sell it.


----------



## Migou67

My simple and favourite new one rig : Sony NWZ-F807 & XBA-4


----------



## musicday

The best sounding DAP for me on the go and inside the house.Tera Player-Westone4R-Sandisdk 64 gb SDXC class 10.


----------



## chn68b

I started reading these forums regularly a few weeks ago....a few weeks ago I had the Ipod and nothing else...


----------



## Saraguie

chn68b said:


> I started reading these forums regularly a few weeks ago....a few weeks ago I had the Ipod and nothing else...




Don't think for a minute your done!


----------



## sofastreamer

do not scare him. maybe he is smart enough to stop reading...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> do not scare him. maybe he is smart enough to stop reading...


 
  Just the Facts Sir.......lol
   
  LOVE your Avatar!  So true


----------



## doublea71

^ Who is that in your avatar? For a second I thought it was Zappa and Beefheart...


----------



## Norbert

Far too late I'm afraid. Welcome to headfi most sorry for your present and future wallet.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> ^ Who is that in your avatar? For a second I thought it was Zappa and Beefheart...


 
  The Cream = Jack Bruce   Ginger Baker    Eric Clapton


----------



## rudi0504

Battle of three:

Left :
Tralucent T1 + Atell & Kern AK 100 

Middle : 
RSA the intruder + iPod classic 7 G 160 Gb

Right :
Tralucent T1 + iPod video classic mod 5.5 G 

Headphone : LCD 2 rev 1

Cable : LCD 2 rev 1 : Van Den Hul ton arm cable single ended 
 Norse Audio Norse 2 balance


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Battle of three:
> Left :
> Tralucent T1 + Atell & Kern AK 100
> Middle :
> ...





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


>


 
   
   


   

  Who won, who won......


----------



## Saraguie

Originally Posted by *rudi0504* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Battle of three:
Left :
Tralucent T1 + Atell & Kern AK 100
Middle :
RSA the intruder + iPod classic 7 G 160 Gb
Right :
Tralucent T1 + iPod video classic mod 5.5 G
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 1
Cable : LCD 2 rev 1 : Van Den Hul ton arm cable single ended
Norse Audio Norse 2 balance
  Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Who won, who won......


 
   
  Rudi, Rudi.............Speak man!


----------



## AnakChan

I'd put my vote on the AK100+Tralucent T1.

The other two are effectively using the iPod's internal DAC. Not to say they're bad but I'm a believer of DACs . Not to mention AK100's dodgy headphone amp is superseded by the T1.

My virtual 2 yen bet.

Edit: Rudi, I'm surprised you don't have the DX100 & Tera Player in the mix. We'll have a real challenge there !!


----------



## rudi0504

Hi all my friends here 

First to all I wish you : 

Merry Christmas and a Happy new year 2013

All the best for you and God Bless you all 

Amen


----------



## rudi0504

Turokroci and Steve : 

Thank you 

The result from the battle as follow :

Number 1 : RSA The Intruder > AK 100 > LCD 2 rev 1

Number 2 : Tralucent Audio > AK 100 > LCD 2 rev 1

Number 3 : RSA the Intruder > iPod classic video 5,5 G mod > LCD 2 rev 1

Number 4 : Tralucent Audio T1 > iPod classic vide 5,5 G mod > LCD 2 rev 1

Number 5 : RSA the Intruder > iPod classic 7 G 160 Gb > LCD 2 rev 1

Number 5 : Tralucent Audio T 1 > iPod classic 7 G 160 Gb > LCD 2 rev 1

RSA the Intruder has better power to drive LCD 2 rev 1 

RSA the Intruder has warmer sound , and the Tralucent Audio T 1 has clean sound .

This is my personal impression with 5 friends diuring our local mini meet


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> I'd put my vote on the AK100+Tralucent T1.
> The other two are effectively using the iPod's internal DAC. Not to say they're bad but I'm a believer of DACs . Not to mention AK100's dodgy headphone amp is superseded by the T1.
> My virtual 2 yen bet.
> Edit: Rudi, I'm surprised you don't have the DX100 & Tera Player in the mix. We'll have a real challenge there !!




Your quote like mine 

AK 100 must pair with external amp to make the sound more brilliant .

T1 has very clean and very low noise compare to Intruder , intruder has more Warner and natural sound .

These two amps are very good .

I have already sold my Dix 100, 

AK 100 + T1 has better sound quality than dx 100 + T1 , the Sam fir the Intruder for both Dap.

I have not own Tera player , Tera player is very good dap,, but the power is to low

Especially for iem Tera player is very good, with fit ear 334 has excelent synergies.

Tralucent Audio T1 + AK 100 + fit ear is excelent , has more juice than Tera


----------



## turokrocks

@ rudi0504, same to you 
   
  , and thank you for the headsup


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi all my friends here
> First to all I wish you :
> Merry Christmas and a Happy new year 2013
> All the best for you and God Bless you all
> Amen


 
   
Sincere thank you for your wishes, Rudi! I hope you will have even better times too, in personal and in audio life ofcourse!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi all my friends here
> First to all I wish you :
> Merry Christmas and a Happy new year 2013
> All the best for you and God Bless you all
> Amen


 
   
  Merry Christmas to you as well Rudi!


----------



## IceClass

What Ben Harper looks like at 30,000 feet.


----------



## sofastreamer

where did you get that awsome ipod case?


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> What Ben Harper looks like at 30,000 feet.


 
   
  It is silly question, but does it make difference in sonic?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> It is silly question, but does it make difference in sonic?


 
   
  yeah...The high's are clearer....


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> yeah...The high's are clearer....


 
   
  Yeah, that's ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, it's disgrace to accept, but I have never flown, so maybe perception of highness can make music sound even more euphonic... Who knows..?


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Yeah, that's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I tend to 'dig' for a warmer sound sig


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hfflt said:


> Yeah, that's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  FWIW, I have about 1MM miles of air travel and I have never noticed a difference. I do appreciate the isolation of some nice IEM's to cut the noisy cabin....


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi all my friends here
> First to all I wish you :
> Merry Christmas and a Happy new year 2013
> All the best for you and God Bless you all
> Amen


 
   
    
   
  Thanks Rudi for all you friendship!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Thanks Rudi for all you friendship!


 
   
  Beautiful Card Saraguie!  Merry Christmas


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Beautiful Card Saraguie!  Merry Christmas


 
   
  And to you Eric.........hope your still enjoying that 20Gs speaker that is floating to me


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> And to you Eric.........hope your still enjoying that 20Gs speaker that is floating to me


 
   
  I didn't have the heart to make a dugout of those beautiful drivers......


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> where did you get that awsome ipod case?


 
  Pretty sure its a Yotank.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Pretty sure its a Yotank.


 
  Yup defo a Yotank


----------



## justanut

Rocking to these babies right now


----------



## xinhang

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rudi0504

My friend AK 100 best combo rig

Source : high end dap Astell & Kern AK 100 as transport
Dac : Ibasso DB 1
Amp : alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 1
Cable : 
AK 100 > Ibasso DB 1 use optical cable 
Ibassp Db1 > alo Rx 3 B use hiroshe to RSA balance DIY Norse 2 
LCD 2 rev 1 to alo Rx 3 G use Norse 2 with RSA balance connector


----------



## calipilot227

That optical cable looks dangerously strained


----------



## rudi0504

calipilot227 said:


> That optical cable looks dangerously strained :eek:




The best optical cable from sys,concept 

Sound very natural and neutral / analog


----------



## esmBOS

My wallet bleeds! Now I NEED an AK100!


----------



## rudi0504

esmbos said:


> My wallet bleeds! Now I NEED an AK100!




I am so sorry for your wallet 

AK 100 for direct is good but not excellent 

But as transport dx 100 or my iPhone 4 S can not compete again 

AK 100.


----------



## nc8000

calipilot227 said:


> That optical cable looks dangerously strained




It's designed to be like that so it'll be fine. Sysconcept make some of the best optical cables around but make absolutely certain that your communication is 110% accurat as they will not admit to any mistake


----------



## longbowbbs

Those Norse cables are really cool looking!


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Those Norse cables are really cool looking!




Yes it is very good looking and very good sounding too 

I already ordered for my LCD 2 rev 2 , Norse Audio flagship reign 8 x 21 awg 

I have not received yet , because I would like with laser engraving as well on the wood 

Splitter .


----------



## longbowbbs

What are you going to have them engrave on it?


----------



## dspang

No bricks here.  This is what I've been listening to for the past couple days.  4th Gen Ipod Touch --> Koss Ksc-75(for those that just might be uninitiated to this magical cheap gem.)


----------



## Turrican2

​


rudi0504 said:


> The best optical cable from sys,concept
> Sound very natural and neutral / analog




I thought optical cables delivered digital information, so either it works or not, am I wrong?

Very nice design though


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> ​ I thought optical cables delivered digital information, so either it works or not, am I wrong?
> Very nice design though


 
   
  They deliver just 0's and 1's of course, Rudi just decribed digital sound as analog -- organic, and warm.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend AK 100 best combo rig
> Source : high end dap Astell & Kern AK 100 as transport
> Dac : Ibasso DB 1
> Amp : alo Rx 3 B
> ...


 
  The cord looks like it's gonna die


----------



## Lozi

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Did you pm Alex? He might help you...his prices are


 
  Can you direct me towards this 'Alex'?


----------



## RAFA




----------



## Achmedisdead

Those 'phones are beautiful, RAFA


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Those 'phones are beautiful, RAFA


 
   
  Thank you sir.


----------



## sepinho

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> ... as transport dx 100 or my iPhone 4 S can not compete again
> AK 100.


 
  Honest technical question: If you have an external DAC doing D/A conversion, would the transport have any impact on sound quality? I've often wondered that and I'm not sure if I'm overlooking anything, but I would have assumed that the transport is merely providing digital infomation to the DAC.


----------



## Staal

I gotta admit I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## AnakChan

sepinho said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, it is somehow possible. It depends on the interface between the transport & the DAC source.

I'm on my iPhone Tapatalk now but if you guys search for Shigzeo's review of the early Go-DAP 4.0 with firmware 1.04, you'll notice he did measurements of (something, can't remember what now) vs the CLAS as transports out to external DAC.

The very same iDevice, depending on whether it's using the Go-DAP or CLAS, outputting to an external DAC/Amp sounded quite different. The Go-DAP sounded quite dull. VentureCraft issued a firmware update v2.0 to improve the situation & did a commendable job but still couldn't match the CLAS.


----------



## turokrocks

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/1f/100x100px-LS-1f66d77c_cuteness2.jpeg[/img]
 
 lee730




  
 offline
 
 9,839 Posts. Joined 1/2011
 Location: Hawaii
 





turokrocks said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d0/100x100px-LS-d081e5c6_dkopfb.jpg[/img]
> 
> sepinho
> 
> ...


 

 It sure can. If the timing is off it can lead to sound degradation (jitter).


----------



## AnakChan

Here's Shigzeo's link on it with graphs, etc

http://www.touchmyapps.com/2012/05/18/cypher-labs-algorhythm-solo-vs-venturecraft-go-dap-unit-4-0-digital-output/


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Here's Shigzeo's link on it with graphs, etc
> http://www.touchmyapps.com/2012/05/18/cypher-labs-algorhythm-solo-vs-venturecraft-go-dap-unit-4-0-digital-output/


 
  Thank you AnakChan (it will take me sometime to process all the info in the above link), but what is your personal take on this?


----------



## turokrocks

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/93/100x100px-LS-9329466e_cat.jpg[/img]
 
 DanBa




  
 *online*
 
 592 Posts. Joined 11/2009
 


   Quote: 





> Honest technical question: If you have an external DAC doing D/A conversion, would the transport have any impact on sound quality? I've often wondered that and I'm not sure if I'm overlooking anything, but I would have assumed that the transport is merely providing digital infomation to the DAC.


 
   
   
  Amarra / Audirvana users would state that a Mac OS X-powered device using Amarra / Audirvana will deliver a cleaner PCM audio stream than the stock software.
http://www.audiostream.com/content/media-player-qa-q6-it-more-beneficial-handle-upsampling-media-player-or-dac
http://www.amr-audio.co.uk/large_image/MAC%20OSX%20audio%20players%20&%20Integer%20Mode.pdf
   
  "Modification philosophy":
http://soundcheck-audio.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/touch-toolbox-30.html


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thank you AnakChan (it will take me sometime to process all the info in the above link), but what is your personal take on this?


 
   
  I've personally heard the Go-DAP at fw 1.04 and fw 2.0 and even noted in my review (at 1.04) that it sounded flat :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-go-dap-4-0/reviews/6781
   
  All I can say is that I heard a difference between the Go-DAP and the CLAS but as you probably know me, my audio techie skills are still in its infancy so I couldn't explain why I was hearing the difference. Shigzeo helped in educating me in that. But note that I'm hearing 2 explanations :-
   
  1) jitter (which you just gave)
  2) Go-DAP's awkward 44.1kHz -> 48kHz upsampling (from VentureCraft themselves)
   
  fw 2.0 doesn't fix the constant upsampling but somehow "works around" the flat/dull sound.
   
   


turokrocks said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/93/100x100px-LS-9329466e_cat.jpg[/img]
> 
> DanBa
> 
> ...


 
   
  I can tell you I've heard the difference between iTunes & Audirvana+ too for the very same track file. Again, I can't explain but can just say I've heard the difference. A+ is now my default player (but integrated to iTunes).
   
  Anyhow, kinda drifting away from the pictures thread. Feel free to PM me or redirect me to another thread about this conversation. Though OT here, it's nevertheless interesting.


----------



## Anthony1

kind of pic of my transportable rig - or at least the player


----------



## marko93101

Look forward to seeing this thread Christmas day


----------



## hfflt

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Look forward to seeing this thread Christmas day


 
   
  Good point.


----------



## turokrocks

and a


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> It's designed to be like that so it'll be fine. Sysconcept make some of the best optical cables around but make absolutely certain that your communication is 110% accurat as they will not admit to any mistake


 
   
  It's designed to handle that much tension? (look at the photo). How about the jacks on the player/amp? Seems like one that's half an inch longer would be perfect.


----------



## musicday

MERRY CHISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL HEAD FI MEMBERS.I do enjoy the Tera Player!!!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





musicday said:


> MERRY CHISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL HEAD FI MEMBERS.I do enjoy the Tera Player!!!


 
   
  Lucky Baby


----------



## Alez

Quote: 





musicday said:


> MERRY CHISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL HEAD FI MEMBERS.I do enjoy the Tera Player!!!


 
  That's just waaaaay too cute!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> kind of pic of my transportable rig - or at least the player


 
  And a Damned good player too!


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Believe it or not, it is somehow possible. It depends on the interface between the transport & the DAC source.
> I'm on my iPhone Tapatalk now but if you guys search for Shigzeo's review of the early Go-DAP 4.0 with firmware 1.04, you'll notice he did measurements of (something, can't remember what now) vs the CLAS as transports out to external DAC.
> The very same iDevice, depending on whether it's using the Go-DAP or CLAS, outputting to an external DAC/Amp sounded quite different. The Go-DAP sounded quite dull. VentureCraft issued a firmware update v2.0 to improve the situation & did a commendable job but still couldn't match the CLAS.




Thank you for your help Anakchan 

I do not know to much theory , but in that practice I compared them ,
As transport the SQ from AK 100 better than dx 100 and iPhone 4S.

I guess , could be the stereo crosstalk from AK 100 is the highest about 120 
Compare to my iPhone 4 S about 90.

I heard from AK 100 more detail and has better soundstage and very clean SQ 

Minus : only direct AK 100 has not enough power for all rounder.
 It is very good for iem and sensitive headphone .


----------



## monkeyboylee

Merry Christmas


----------



## qusp

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your help Anakchan
> I do not know to much theory , but in that practice I compared them ,
> As transport the SQ from AK 100 better than dx 100 and iPhone 4S.
> I guess , could be the stereo crosstalk from AK 100 is the highest about 120
> ...




do you really mean transport? doesnt seem like you do, or you have made the mistake of thinking the Dac analogue specs listed apply to the digital out? there is no digital crosstalk, the crosstalk has no effect on digital output. I doubt you will find the AK100 still has lowest crosstalk for low impedance headphones, this is where having a 4 pin jack comes in handy. When you have a high Z output compared to the load impedance, the effect of crosstalk from shared ground and the poor construction of mini phono increases. 

You would be superman if you could hear the effects of crosstalk at your worst case 90dB down for the iphone with music playing. put it this way, having your volume turned all the way down is likely to be roughly -40dB reduction on the vast majority of amps, making -90dB signal voltage 100000x lower 

(edited, voltage is more appropriate)


----------



## rudi0504

qusp said:


> do you really mean transport? doesnt seem like you do, or you have made the mistake of thinking the Dac analogue specs listed apply to the digital out? there is no digital crosstalk, the crosstalk has no effect on digital output. I doubt you will find the AK100 still has lowest crosstalk for low impedance headphones, this is where having a 4 pin jack comes in handy. When you have a high Z output compared to the load impedance, the effect of crosstalk from shared ground and the poor construction of mini phono increases.
> You would be superman if you could hear the effects of crosstalk at your worst case 90dB down for the iphone with music playing. put it this way, having your volume turned all the way down is likely to be roughly -40dB reduction on the vast majority of amps, making -90dB signal roughly (more than) 65536 x lower in power than zero volume...




Hi qusp

I do not know exactly , why as transport AK 100 better than my iPhone 4 S?

That's why I said I guess , I am sorry if I make mistake qusp

AK 100 sounding very detail , has analog mid , bass very clean and detail and very low noise


----------



## qusp

probably something in the clocking or spdif output circuitry of AK100, jitter will be higher in the peculiar UAC1 version of iphone USB->i2s->spdif conversion also (notice the extra conversion too), even if onboard clock is the same. I prefer well done USB2.0-i2s to spdif in home hi-fi, but doing an spdif output from the source/transport directly without all the smoke and mirrors could easily provide better sound.

no need to apologize, I was just bringing it to your attention and correcting it for the thread, the crosstalk numbers have no effect at all on the digi out connection, left and right signals are combined/interleaved on the same wire/s in digital out, only DSD has it separated (but with a combined clock). so they are already having 100% crosstalk , but when the bits are pulled out, a left will not be mistaken for the right


----------



## emusic13

My portable rig


----------



## sofastreamer

is that a corda?


----------



## emusic13

Yup its a corda!


----------



## sofastreamer

love my headfive also


----------



## rudi0504

One of my favourite portable headphone ultrasone ed 8 ruthenium

Source : iPhone 4 S
Portable amp : Tralucent Audio T1
Portable headphone : ultrasone ed 8 ruthenium
Cable : Lod to Mini van den Hul tone arm cable DIY 
 Balance cable for ed 8 from whiplash audio twag elite v2 
 Balance to mini solid core 8 braid DIY


----------



## rudi0504

Very good news for owner fostex hp p1 and cyberlab class solo first edition can works with lightning connector 


Source : iPad 4
Dac : fostex hp p1 and cyberlab solo class first edition 
Amp : alo continental v2 tube amp 
Headphone : ultrasone ed 8 ruthenium
Cable : Ventura craft lightning to USB 
 Mini to mini 8 braid solid silver core


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





qusp said:


> probably something in the clocking or spdif output circuitry of AK100, jitter will be higher in the peculiar UAC1 version of iphone USB->i2s->spdif conversion also (notice the extra conversion too), even if onboard clock is the same. I prefer well done USB2.0-i2s to spdif in home hi-fi, but doing an spdif output from the source/transport directly without all the smoke and mirrors could easily provide better sound.
> no need to apologize, I was just bringing it to your attention and correcting it for the thread, the crosstalk numbers have no effect at all on the digi out connection, left and right signals are combined/interleaved on the same wire/s in digital out, only DSD has it separated (but with a combined clock). so they are already having 100% crosstalk
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Qusp, thank you for the clear explanation. This is why I love Head-Fi. Us non engineering types have access to a great knowledge base.
   
  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## longbowbbs

Look what Santa left under the tree...A new pair of ACS Custom T1 in ear monitors!
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
   

   

   

   

   
  They arrived at 6:10 PM on Christmas Eve from England. BIG hats off to Adam Rhodes, Sales Manager with ACS Custom in NYC. He was home in the UK and personally got them shipped to me before the holidays...Great service!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Look what Santa left under the tree...A new pair of ACS Custom T1 in ear monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats...


----------



## hfflt

They are nice. And that engraved nickname... How sweet it is, I want these too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Happy holiday to all!


----------



## longbowbbs

The engraving is only done in the UK labs at the moment, so the delivery was close!


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> The engraving is only done in the UK labs at the moment, so the delivery was close!




Congratulation longbowbbs for your beautiful and comfortable new Ciem ACS T1 or T1 live ?


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks Rudi, they are the T1's...No stage work for me so I did not see the need for the extra components. They are burning in beautifully too!


----------



## ender323

Spoiler: longbowbbs's%20T1s



Quote:


longbowbbs said:


> Look what Santa left under the tree...A new pair of ACS Custom T1 in ear monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   


  Those are some sweet engravings, longbowbbs. I need to get myself some custom IEMs for my birthday. 
  Here's my OTG rig-Klipsch S4s, FiiO E11, and my recent addition, a Sansa Clip+. The extra storage (mSD) is awesome, and I was really tired of the RF interference with my iPhone.
   

  Sorry for the crappy pics, courtesy of my iPhone in a dimly lit room.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ender323 said:


>


 
  Nice job Ender323! I love it when you can have unlimited storage with the mSD cards!


----------



## PhoenixClaw

Quote: 





justanut said:


> Rocking to these babies right now


 
   
  This is a few pages too late, but may I ask where were you able to demo (if at all) the Signature Pros in Singapore?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Look what Santa left under the tree...A new pair of ACS Custom T1 in ear monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful, CONGRATS and may they give you beaucoup hours of listening bliss!
   
  Please share how you like them after you know.


----------



## longbowbbs

I'll chime in after some burn in time!


----------



## AyeCee

I'll be ordering a clip zip n some mSD cards too sortly, i too am sick of using my iPhone as source. The clip seems like a great option as it is cheap, has expandable memory, small, and plays flac!


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> I'll be ordering a clip zip n some mSD cards too sortly, i too am sick of using my iPhone as source. The clip seems like a great option as it is cheap, has expandable memory, small, and plays flac!


 
  Prefer the Clip+ to the zip-stable version of RockBox, and is overall better from my view. The SD cards are awesome, and the whole Sansa line is really nice. Just make sure to get the headphone plug all the way in. It take a bit of force the first time, and audio is sporadic if you don't give it a good shove.


----------



## carsten2501

Deleted


----------



## jmsilva22

After departing with my M80's (moved on to over-ears) and my fiasco with the Custom One Pro (came with one bad driver and worst customer service) this is my current rig.
   
_* Clip Zip (RB)_
_* E11_
_* Panasonic RP-HTX7_
   
  Honestly for $25, I am very impressed with these headphones. Did the tape mod and they sound even better. This setup will hold me off until funds are available for the M100 or any other worthy contender.


----------



## hfflt

Do you think they benefit from amplification? It is worth mentioning that they look alike Momentums!


----------



## rudi0504

My best universal iem Tralucent audio 1plus2 just arrived thus afternoon

http://www.head-fi.org/t/623514/new-custom-iem-company-tralucent-audio/945

Source : iPhone 4 S
Amp,: Tralucent audio T1
 RSA RS 71 B with latest upgrade just arrived this afternoon 
Iem: Tralucent Audio 1plus2


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best universal iem Tralucent audio 1plus2 just arrived thus afternoon
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/623514/new-custom-iem-company-tralucent-audio/945
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Amp,: Tralucent audio T1
> ...





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


>


 
   
   


   
  Looking good as usual Rudi! For me, once you go CIEM you can't go back!
   
  What upgrades did Ray add into the SR-71b?


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you longbowbbs 

I have 2 Ciem Jh 16 pro and um miracle 

2 iem universal iem: fit ear 334 and now Tralucent 1plus2

I had akg 3003 ( already sold )

Now the universal high iem the SQ is the same like Ciem 

I can not use Ciem for long term , for me more comfortable use universal iem 

My next iem in mid jan 2013 are sr 002. And sr 003 mk2 

Only stax iem can challenge the clarity and transparency from my 1plus2 


Ray has upgrade the high gain setting no more 11 , now is like my intruder 21

The sound quality is more detail , open , better bass quality and bass speed and better layering 

And soundstage .

Like I heard new amp from RS 71 B mk 2 

It is excelent improvements


----------



## longbowbbs

One nice thing about the ACS Custom T1's is the soft silicon they are made from. Easier on the ears for long sessions. Nice upgrade on the SR-71b!


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> One nice thing about the ACS Custom T1's is the soft silicon they are made from. Easier on the ears for long sessions. Nice upgrade on the SR-71b!




Yes you are right 

Silicon is very comfortable in my ears , I had tried by Jaben the demo units ACS T1

My RS 71 B sound very good compare before upgrade


----------



## Paul Graham

Well my Sony Vaio VGF-AP1L turned up this morning unscathed, So after a clean, a charge and some tweaks to SonicStage on my netbook I have it up and running.
  Well impressed so far, Awesome build quality and great sound through my HD25's
   
  Sony Vaio VGF-AP1L > Lossless tracks converted to Atrac > Sennheiser HD25 1 II.


----------



## AyeCee

ender323 said:


> Prefer the Clip+ to the zip-stable version of RockBox, and is overall better from my view. The SD cards are awesome, and the whole Sansa line is really nice. Just make sure to get the headphone plug all the way in. It take a bit of force the first time, and audio is sporadic if you don't give it a good shove.




Ok we'll in that case I will probably order the clip+ instead. I was unaware of this so yea...


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Ok we'll in that case I will probably order the clip+ instead. I was unaware of this so yea...


 
  The only thing you really get is a nicer screen. The Clip+ is 2-color (blue and black) and for the most part, only does text. The Zip is full color. Not much difference for just music playing. The Zip is also just slightly larger, which may or may not make a difference.


----------



## rianchaos

paul graham said:


> Well my Sony Vaio VGF-AP1L turned up this morning unscathed, So after a clean, a charge and some tweaks to SonicStage on my netbook I have it up and running.
> Well impressed so far, Awesome build quality and great sound through my HD25's
> 
> Sony Vaio VGF-AP1L > Lossless tracks converted to Atrac > Sennheiser HD25 1 II.




Someone has been a good dad


----------



## psion84

Updated my humble rig with some new cables and new amp..
   

   
  Govibe Maritni DAC/AMP + Fonebone cables, worn straight down (my go to cables,really loving the synergy it brings with the TF10s and is the most flexible cable i have owned.). Excellent service from Fonebone! top notch service. 
   

   
  Chris Himself cables.


----------



## sofastreamer

little update


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> Updated my humble rig with some new cables and new amp..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lovely looking set up! And great paint job on those TF10's.


----------



## H20Fidelity

psion84 said:


> Updated my humble rig with some new cables and new amp..
> Govibe Maritni DAC/AMP + Fonebone cables, worn straight down (my go to cables,really loving the synergy it brings with the TF10s and is the most flexible cable i have owned.). Excellent service from Fonebone! top notch service.
> 
> 
> ...




Nice dude!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> Someone has been a good dad


 
  I try lol!!


----------



## chn68b

The latest addition (AKG K550's) a bargain at £140, very detailed and open sounding for a closed pair. Chuffed with them.


----------



## sofastreamer

how do you handle the long cord?


----------



## chn68b

If thats aimed at me, then funnily enough I was going to post on here asking what recommendations people have.

Its a bloody long chord and is a bit of a pain, but at the moment I'm simply rolling up part of it and pushing it in my pocket.


----------



## sofastreamer

why not exchange the k550 for a k551?


----------



## chn68b

I've only had these 5 minutes! lol, they're pretty much the same ( but assuming they have a shorter or removable cable? ) but almost £100 more, which doesn't justify the extra cost imo.


----------



## psion84

cogsand gears said:


> Lovely looking set up! And great paint job on those TF10's.







h20fidelity said:


> Nice dude!!




Thanks guys!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Here's mine.  Not so portable really, but easy to move around the house!
   


   
  5th gen, RSA Blackbird, DT 1350, Triple pipe


----------



## AyeCee

ender323 said:


> The only thing you really get is a nicer screen. The Clip+ is 2-color (blue and black) and for the most part, only does text. The Zip is full color. Not much difference for just music playing. The Zip is also just slightly larger, which may or may not make a difference.




Ok I didn't know about the differences at all, and taking your advice I ordere the clip+ and 32gb mSDHC card yesterday. The screen and size don't really make much of a difference to me. Can't wait I receive then! I'll update here when I do


----------



## Paul Graham

My second Crimbo Pressie arrived yesterday morning, Fiio E17.
  Thought It was about time I broke into the £100 or above amp selection.
  Ive seen a good handful of review vids and have read a ton of reviews also on this DAC/Amp so decided to give it a whirl.
  The main reasons behind this one are I need a portable DAC for my iBook and I still wasnt quite happy with what I already had 
  by means of Portable ampage. 
  I couldnt afford a CLAS, HP-P1 or PHA-1 so this was my only solution, FOR NOW.
   
  Very much impressed. I prefer the crisper highs and mids over the E11 and obviously the fact its perfect as a plug n play DAC that takes up no space at all.
   
  I would say, My two GO-TO portable rigs at the moment are the HD25's with either the Sony Vaio Pocket or the iPhone 4s/E17 combo.
   
  Cans - Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals.
  Amp - Fiio E17 Alpen.
  LOD - EACE Silver Leopard.
  Source - iPhone 4s running Equaliser Pro for FLAC playability.
               Sony Vaio Pocket.
   
   

   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  I'll try to get some better pics of the Sony Vaio Pocket later on


----------



## LouisLoh

More like transportable, though.
   
  rMBP > ODAC > O2 > JH13


----------



## Paul Graham

Looking Good Louis! 
  Transportable in a nice laptop bag is all you want imo! 
   
  Well, I had a play around with some more photo's and included my IE8's with Toxic Cables Silver Poison, UM1's and the Vaio Pocket.
  I also added my fiance's little rig which she loves - iPod Classic 120gb > Fiio L9 LOD > Fiio E11 > SoundMagic MP21


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Looking Good Louis!
> Transportable in a nice laptop bag is all you want imo!
> 
> Well, I had a play around with some more photo's and included my IE8's with Toxic Cables Silver Poison, UM1's and the Vaio Pocket.
> ...


 
  Paul, the SP's are looking good for your "On the go" kit!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Paul, the SP's are looking good for your "On the go" kit!


 
  Yeh I can't big them up enough to be fair.
  Its easily the best cable in my collection yet 
  Frank's work is Exceptional and the sound is second to none.
  I know there are a lot of Nay sayers but I know my ears and I know The Silver Poison has made a 
  beautiful set of Iem's sound even more fantastic. 
   
  This is why Ive asked Frank to make a similar cable up for me specifically for my HD25's...


----------



## RokBoks

jmsilva22 said:


> After departing with my M80's (moved on to over-ears) and my fiasco with the Custom One Pro (came with one bad driver and worst customer service) this is my current rig.
> 
> Honestly for $25, I am very impressed with these headphones. Did the tape mod and they sound even better. This setup will hold me off until funds are available for the M100 or any other worthy contender.




From the v modas?? What caused the jump? Ill trade you my m50's for em if you want circumaural


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





rokboks said:


> From the v modas?? What caused the jump? Ill trade you my m50's for em if you want circumaural


 
  M80 and COP are gone. Sold them both recently.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Yeh I can't big them up enough to be fair.
> Its easily the best cable in my collection yet
> Frank's work is Exceptional and the sound is second to none.
> I know there are a lot of Nay sayers but I know my ears and I know The Silver Poison has made a
> ...


 
  I asked him about the HD25's as well awhile ago. He did not have a pair himself to use as a template. I think he has some Amperiors on order and they should be a match for the 25's as well.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I asked him about the HD25's as well awhile ago. He did not have a pair himself to use as a template. I think he has some Amperiors on order and they should be a match for the 25's as well.


 
  Thanks bud, Yeh he did mention it yesterday in the Toxic Cables thread.
  Giving him a heads up in a week.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well here is my most excellent prize from the FiiO photo contest.
  A brand new shiny E17 to mate with my C3, just need a way to attach them nicely together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Shipped from the headphonebar in Vancouver, who threw in a bonus L8 & L9 cable.
   

  Big thanks go to FiiO & the headphonebar.


----------



## CJG888

Please let us all know how the Toxic Cables SP for the HD25s sounds. I might also be interested in one (I have only good things to say about the SP Frank made for my HE-500s). Just one point to look out for, though: I am currently using a cheapish SPC cable from Hong Kong with my HD25s, and it keeps falling out of the groove in the headband. This has no effect on the sound, but is very annoying when travelling. Any replacement cable should have approximately the same diameter as the original steel cable, and fit into the groove tightly enough to stay there when the headband is folded up and opened out again.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Well here is my most excellent prize from the FiiO photo contest.
> A brand new shiny E17 to mate with my C3, just need a way to attach them nicely together.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thoroughly recommend you go with some Low Profile Dual Lock strips. Ebay has plenty cheap. I'm not a big fan of the rubber bands around my rig anymore, even though the fiio ones and  similar are awesome. Instead i use the Dual Lock and the little rubber feet fiio supplies with my rig to give it clearance from surfaces.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> Well here is my most excellent prize from the FiiO photo contest.
> A brand new shiny E17 to mate with my C3, just need a way to attach them nicely together.
> Shipped from the headphonebar in Vancouver, who threw in a bonus L8 & L9 cable.
> 
> ...




That's one mighty fine sounding DAP I see there in the background.


----------



## rudi0504

ours best set up AK 100 standard ( non RWA AK 100 ) pair LCD 2 rev 3

Source : as transport AK 100
Dac : ibasso DB 2 balance Dac 
Amp : intruder and RS 71 B upgrade 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev3 ( with right angle connector ) 
Cable : optical between AK 100 and DB 2 from sys Canada 
 Mini to mini 16 braid solid silver DIY 
 Headphone cable LCD 2 rev 3 , Norse 2 and Reign 8 braid.
Sound Quality : Excellent , very clean , detail , tranparancy and midrange 
 Sound so sweet , with very good bass body


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> ours best set up AK 100 standard ( non RWA AK 100 ) pair LCD 2 rev 3
> Source : as transport AK 100
> Dac : ibasso DB 2 balance Dac
> Amp : intruder and RS 71 B upgrade
> ...


 
   
  Rudi, what are the differences between the modded AK and stock? Do you think the stock would also sound good with IEMs? Please try.


----------



## calipilot227

You need a balanced cable to go between the DAC and the amp


----------



## TrollDragon

Just testing out the optical on the E17...


----------



## longbowbbs

Here is the new portable rig... I added the ACS T1's to the mix....Lovin' it!


----------



## nelamvr6

Noice!


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> Rudi, what are the differences between the modded AK and stock? Do you think the stock would also sound good with IEMs? Please try.
> [/quote
> 
> I haven't RWA AK 100 now Steve
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Here is the new portable rig... I added the ACS T1's to the mix....Lovin' it!




Very nice combo fostex hp p1 + ACS T 1


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Just testing out the optical on the E17...
> [snip]


 
   
  Did you find much difference? I thought it might have been slightly clearer (and with 24/192 support), but not enough to justify carrying a thick optical cable around.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Here is the new portable rig... I added the ACS T1's to the mix....Lovin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Super looking rig.......how are those ACS T1's? They look like a serious CIEM!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Please let us all know how the Toxic Cables SP for the HD25s sounds. I might also be interested in one (I have only good things to say about the SP Frank made for my HE-500s). Just one point to look out for, though: I am currently using a cheapish SPC cable from Hong Kong with my HD25s, and it keeps falling out of the groove in the headband. This has no effect on the sound, but is very annoying when travelling. Any replacement cable should have approximately the same diameter as the original steel cable, and fit into the groove tightly enough to stay there when the headband is folded up and opened out again.


 
  Once he's made a cable and I have one I for one will post my opinions, Though I have to say I have a hunch it will be awesome! 
  About time the HD25 had a decent PORTABLE recable solution! 
  So far all Ive found has been too bulky for portable use. I believe Frank will make something far better suited to the task.


----------



## longbowbbs

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice combo fostex hp p1 + ACS T 1


Thanks Rudi! They go together very well.


----------



## longbowbbs

saraguie said:


> Super looking rig.......how are those ACS T1's? They look like a serious CIEM?




I am very happy with them. They need a good amp/dac combo to get the best from them. Straight out of the iPhone they are average, but give them some good source and amp and wow! They rival my CSP2+/HD650 combo for great sound. I used them with the CSP2+ but they seem to favor SS over tube amping.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I am very happy with them. They need a good amp/dac combo to get the best from them. Straight out of the iPhone they are average, but give them some good source and amp and wow! They rival my CSP2+/HD650 combo for great sound. I used them with the CSP2+ but they seem to favor SS over tube amping.


 
  WOW !!!! You did good


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Did you find much difference? I thought it might have been slightly clearer (and with 24/192 support), but not enough to justify carrying a thick optical cable around.


 
  The Macbook is an old C2D with the noisy headphone jack (Computer Noise) and it will only do 24/96 on the optical anyway.
  I've a thin optical cable coming in so it might be feasible to carry, but I'll probably just stick with the USB.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Current version of my transportable rig for lunchtime listening at work:
   
  Samsung Galaxy Note II --> USB audio --> micro USB host to mini USB cable --> Ray Samuels Intruder --> Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced RSA to 4-pin XLR adapter --> balanced removable cables --> Jaben-modded Beyerdynamic T5p.
   
  The Intruder is attached to a slim phone case with the low-profile clear 3M dual lock tape, very securely held. The low-profile dual lock tape is nice for this, plenty enough grip but less space between the affixed devices compared to the regular dual lock tape. The case is only used for this purpose, so everything stays connected and the case simply snaps onto the phone, plug in the USB cable and its good to go. Everything bar the phone fits into a hardshell carry case for the headphones, similar to the HiFiMan one (in fact I think the case IS actually the HiFiMan one, they are being sold through Ebay with the badge removed, and it is identical to the case my HE-6 lives in). Speaking of the HE-6, using a balanced connection this rig does a fair job of driving them too, which is no mean feat.


----------



## mrAdrian

Is the intruder running true balanced? I.e. if the dac is balanced or not


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Is the intruder running true balanced? I.e. if the dac is balanced or not


 
   
  Yes, fully balanced.


----------



## jakarujakpala

hippo biscuit + v-sonic gr07
  loving it so far (because i don't have something else for comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  actually, at first i wanna sell the biscuit, but somehow it grew on me. still trying to "educate" my ears, what a good sounds is.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Cowon J3 64 GB
 iBasso D-Zero
 Fiio LOD cable
 Earsonics SM64

 :')


----------



## sofastreamer

nice to see, that you arranged yourself with the sm64`s. good looking rig!


----------



## H20Fidelity

*Da beast mate, Da beast!!* 



Hifiman HM-601 + C&C BH Portable Amp + T-Peos H-100 Hybrid.

I am very happy with this set up and it will be my last for a while. it provides exceptional SQ for my standards. Amping the 601 has made such a difference!


----------



## jakarujakpala

Reading this thread make me realize that everyone have their own definition of portable. My definition of portable rig is, small and tiny DAP and an IEM (and without pricey things, because I'm a careless person) and a lot of people here take full sized cans on-the-go, it's just amaze me. So much dedication to get good sounds on the go


----------



## PanamaHat

I gave my beloved px100-ii to my mom after she had a listen to Barbra Streisand with them haha. So now I'm in the market for a new portable, anyone have experience with the AKG K67? They sure do look purdy


----------



## rudi0504

My best portable set up to date 

Source : Astell and Kern AK 100 standard 

Amp :Stax Amp Srm 002 

Iem: Stax Sr 002 

Cable : mini to mini 8 braid silver solid core DIY


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best portable set up to date
> Source : Astell and Kern AK 100 standard
> Amp :Stax Amp Srm 002
> Iem: Stax Sr 002
> ...


 
  RUDI! You did it again. How do they sound? Please tell us. Better than 1plus2?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best portable set up to date
> Source : Astell and Kern AK 100 standard
> Amp :Stax Amp Srm 002
> Iem: Stax Sr 002
> Cable : mini to mini 8 braid silver solid core DIY





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


>


 
   
   


  I am with Saraguie on this, Rudi...We need a report on the SRS-002's! Amazing....


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


>


 
  I'll third that motion!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And I on the other hand have gone El Loco Retro for the minute, 
  I managed to find and dig out my PX487.
  Still in brilliant condition, But Im waiting on some Aiwa in ears as Ive lost the original ones.
   
  Aiwa PX-487 > Sennheiser HD25 1 II
  Music - The Pavarotti Collection Special Ltd Ed.


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best portable set up to date
> Source : Astell and Kern AK 100 standard
> Amp :Stax Amp Srm 002
> Iem: Stax Sr 002
> Cable : mini to mini 8 braid silver solid core DIY


 
  I'm really really interested in these earphones, how do they compare against the beast LCD-2?


----------



## monkeyboylee

Newly upgraded rig, loving it!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I'll third that motion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice Paul...How about this one, my old Sony Walkman WM-FX435 with real TV Sound!


----------



## Paul Graham

Awesome mate!!


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Newly upgraded rig, loving it!


 
  which yamahas are that?


----------



## TrollDragon

monkeyboylee said:


> Newly upgraded rig, loving it!




Looking and sounding good!


Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best portable set up to date
> Source : Astell and Kern AK 100 standard
> Amp :Stax Amp Srm 002
> Iem: Stax Sr 002
> ...


 
   
  Nicely done Rudi. Those Stax earphones have a great soundstage - naturally being open. Let me know how you find the mids. I find them a little too forward for me but at the same time very nice details. Those Stax IEMs are sold out in most headphone stores in Tokyo. Lucky to have them.
   
  I asked the shop if they were balanced and it appears they are. Not bad price for balanced electrostatic earphones!
   
  For the rest of the community here, this was a test of the top IEMs at the store 2 days ago - Red Wine Audio's mod of the AK100 (RWAK100), Tralucent 1Plus2 Gold/Sliver cable, Stax SRS-002 system, FitEar MH335DW, and my former FitEar TO GO! 334.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Nicely done Rudi. Those Stax earphones have a great soundstage - naturally being open. Let me know how you find the mids. I find them a little too forward for me but at the same time very nice details. Those Stax IEMs are sold out in most headphone stores in Tokyo. Lucky to have them.
> 
> I asked the shop if they were balanced and it appears they are. Not bad price for balanced electrostatic earphones!
> 
> For the rest of the community here, this was a test of the top IEMs at the store 2 days ago - Red Wine Audio's mod of the AK100 (RWAK100), Tralucent 1Plus2 Gold/Sliver cable, Stax SRS-002 system, FitEar MH335DW, and my former FitEar TO GO! 334.


 
  Which were your favorite? and were the Stax able to stand against the "tough" competition???


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Which were your favorite? and were the Stax able to stand against the "tough" competition???


 
   
  I daren't say or I'll have the Tralucent fans say, "I told you so"....woops, I said it; indirectly . The Stax were quite mid/vocals focused so for the typical "hi fi" sound fans, probably not for you. However on close and subtle listening, they're a fine and detailed pair of earphones with a wide soundstage (not surprisingly and to be expected really out of an open earphone). I personally feel though they're not for outside use...or if they used outside, in a quiet space somewhere. That hot chick sitting in the next table in Starbucks won't be impressed with Wham!'s "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go" invading her audible personal space.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I daren't say or I'll have the Tralucent fans say, "I told you so"....woops, I said it; indirectly . The Stax were quite mid/vocals focused so for the typical "hi fi" sound fans, probably not for you. However on close and subtle listening, they're a fine and detailed pair of earphones with a wide soundstage (not surprisingly and to be expected really out of an open earphone). I personally feel though they're not for outside use...or if they used outside, in a quiet space somewhere. That hot chick sitting in the next table in Starbucks won't be impressed with Wham!'s "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go" invading her audible personal space.


 
  LOL.....I have a hot chick, and one is more than enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (she might be checking Head-fi...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..one should be careful)...
  You have a point, that is why I am considering the Srs 005.


----------



## monkeyboylee

sofastreamer said:


> which yamahas are that?




They're the 500's.... He says with a big grin!


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Steve and Eric And Sean

With these set up below :
Source : AK 100 standard
Amp : srm 002
Iem : sr 002

My impression like from Anakchan
For Audiophile music . Jazz live music and classical music .stax iem is the best iem for me 

My ranked iem from my iem collection are :
Source : AK 100
Stax Sr 002 + srm 002 > Tralucent 1+2 > Fit ear 334 > UM Miracle > jh 16 pro 

Note : Stax is open sounding iem , for traveling with the aeroplane is not so good , you can get 
 Complain from your neighbour 
 My favourite for traveling now is Tralucent 1+2 , this is the best DD and 2 BA driver on the
 Market .
 The clarity and the separation is the closest to my Stax iem sr 002 , 
 I can always improve the SQ with my portable set up 
 The best synergy DAP for my 1+2 is Astell and Kern AK 100
 I wish one day I can own RWA AK 100 to pair my 1+2

This is my personal opinion


----------



## rudi0504

My Stax Iem sr 003 mk2 + Srm 252 s as desktop set up iem for home use 

Source : CD player Stello CDa 500 
Iem : Stax Sr 003 make 2
Amp : Srm 252 s

Sound Quality like my Sr 002 with Srm 002 with better bass impact and clarity like Sr 007 in iem version


----------



## chuckle490

My humble rig. I am going to order the V-MODA M-100 within the next few days, but after that I do not know what to upgrade next. Can anybody point me in the right direction for updating this rig? Should I purchase a better amp? Thank you!
   
  iPod Classic 7th gen< Fiio L9 LOD< Fiio E11< Sony MDR-XB500


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> My humble rig. I am going to order the V-MODA M-100 within the next few days, but after that I do not know what to upgrade next. Can anybody point me in the right direction for updating this rig? Should I purchase a better amp? Thank you!
> 
> iPod Classic 7th gen< Fiio L9 LOD< Fiio E11< Sony MDR-XB500
> 
> ...


 
   
  2 steps up for you....
   
  1st one at $279:
   
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/
   
  2nd one at $599:
   
  http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-P1.shtml
   
  Both have the AMP and DAC in the same housing for better portability.


----------



## Saraguie

longbowbbs said:


> 2 steps up for you....
> 
> 1st one at $279:
> 
> ...




The Fostex I'm familiar with and it's an excellent choice. X2


----------



## chuckle490

I'll definitely check those out, the Fostex seems to be a little bit out of my price range. Any chance of picking it up used?


----------



## longbowbbs

I have seen it as low as $499 in the For sale area.


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> The Fostex I'm familiar with and it's an excellent choice. X2




Yea I am agree with Fostex hp P1 , until now is one of the best Dac amp combo in the market 

It is very good synergies to your IPod Classic 7 G


----------



## chuckle490

How would the HP-P1 pair with the M-100?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> 2 steps up for you....
> 
> 1st one at $279:
> 
> ...


 
  yes but to use the leckerton DAC you would need a CLAS..... Not to portable any more


----------



## longbowbbs

Considering it works great with the DT-1350's, HD25's and HD650's I would expect it to be a good pairing with the M100's.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Wouldn't the HP-P1 be overkill for M100s?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> yes but to use the leckerton DAC you would need a CLAS..... Not to portable any more


 
  True, it is not an iDevice specifically. You can still output from the HP jack to the analog input on the Leckerton from the IPC 7G. There are not any pure iDevice capable combo's like the HP-P1 at that price that I am aware of...Of course these days things come out fast!


----------



## chuckle490

It looks a bit overkill for just listening to exclusively EDM in ALAC and 320 kbps MP3 file formats. How much of an audible difference is there between the iPod's internal DAC and using an external DAC? Can I hear some more options? Thank you very much for all the help everyone!


----------



## mosshorn

I would say the HP-P1, while nice, would be a bit too much for your needs. Maybe look into an amp though, the Leckerton (from what I've heard) is awesome. I owned the C421, and found it fantastic as well. If you want thinner, the Arrow is also an option, though some people love it more than others.


----------



## etys rule

Hey Chuckle, if this is a true portable rig, any amp over $250 is gonna be overkill.  If this is your home rig, then it's a different story.  Get the M100's, spend some time with them and the E11, then decide what's missing if anything and go from there.
   
  Notice how I stated, "what's missing".  Normal hearing will usually find your setup to be quite sufficient.  However, if you must spend money for your music to sound good (like everyone else around here), then go for it.  Make some amp manufacturer that much more money.  Seriously though, Leckerton is fine, if you must spend money. Do yourself a favor though.  Keep the E11 and compare the Leckerton or iDevice to the E11 and see what the real difference sounds like.  Let me know what you find out.
   
  PS. Remember to enjoy the music.  And, if you like bass, which I assume you do looking at your choice of "bassphone", I'd ditch the iPod for a Cowon.  Nice warm sound without EQ.  With EQ, you're gonna be in heaven.


----------



## Ferminx

They are my faithful friends, Nokia 5530, cMoy (built it by myself), Panasonic ear buds


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





etys rule said:


> Hey Chuckle, if this is a true portable rig, any amp over $250 is gonna be overkill.  If this is your home rig, then it's a different story.  Get the M100's, spend some time with them and the E11, then decide what's missing if anything and go from there.
> 
> Notice how I stated, "what's missing".  Normal hearing will usually find your setup to be quite sufficient.  However, if you must spend money for your music to sound good (like everyone else around here), then go for it.  Make some amp manufacturer that much more money.  Seriously though, Leckerton is fine, if you must spend money. Do yourself a favor though.  Keep the E11 and compare the Leckerton or iDevice to the E11 and see what the real difference sounds like.  Let me know what you find out.
> 
> PS. Remember to enjoy the music.  And, if you like bass, which I assume you do looking at your choice of "bassphone", I'd ditch the iPod for a Cowon.  Nice warm sound without EQ.  With EQ, you're gonna be in heaven.


 
  I would look into a Cowon player, but I have around 150-200 256 kbps AAC files on my iPod. Of course that is outweighed by the amount of ALAC rips from CDs I have but still. I might have to get a Cowon player some time because I keep hearing all these good things about them. Oh and about the remember to enjoy music comment, I'm very much looking forward to getting to a point where I can relax and just buy music instead of having to worry about amps and DACs, but I'm sure it's a while away haha!
   
  I'm kind of confused about the Leckerton, would I be able to bypass the internal DAC of my iPod using that, and how so? I quite like  the look, and the price of the c421, thanks for showing me that. How does it sound mosshorn?


----------



## mosshorn

The Leckerton's DAC is for computers only (or an Android device, but that's a different story). The amp section itself is very highly regarded around here, but I don't know more than that. The C421 was great. It was very clean, powerful, and had (to my ears) the best bass boost I've heard on a device. Heck, if you don't have any super hard to drive cans, I would say you could use the C421 as a main home amp as well. I did for a bit, and it really is lovely. Size wise it also mates with the Ipod perfectly.


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





ferminx said:


> They are my faithful friends, Nokia 5530, cMoy (built it by myself), Panasonic ear buds


 
  nice rig. it is refreshing to see something different from the usual stuff. respect for the cmoy work.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> It looks a bit overkill for just listening to exclusively EDM in ALAC and 320 kbps MP3 file formats. How much of an audible difference is there between the iPod's internal DAC and using an external DAC? Can I hear some more options? Thank you very much for all the help everyone!


 
  Using a DAC in-between your player and your phones/ears makes a tremendous difference IMO. There is a less expensive alternative to the Fostex HP-P1, it is the Go Dap~X and you can get here. I used the X both as a portable DAC/AMP and as a USB DAC/AMP for a month and it was sweet. And its about the size of a iPod, so about 1/2 the size of the HP-P1.
   
  I used just a iPod and amp for 5-6 years and then when I put a DAC in the mix, it was night and day difference. Even MP3s at 128 sound much better with a DAC to my ears.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





etys rule said:


> PS. Remember to enjoy the music.  And, if you like bass, which I assume you do looking at your choice of "bassphone", I'd ditch the iPod for a *Cowon.  Nice warm sound without EQ*.  With EQ, you're gonna be in heaven.


 
  Cowon, nice *warm* sound without EQ? That has not been my experience.


----------



## PhoenixClaw

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Cowon, nice *warm* sound without EQ? That has not been my experience.


 
  Same here, it has actually been quite neutral imo.


----------



## CJG888

saraguie said:


> chuckle490 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks a bit overkill for just listening to exclusively EDM in ALAC and 320 kbps MP3 file formats. How much of an audible difference is there between the iPod's internal DAC and using an external DAC? Can I hear some more options? Thank you very much for all the help everyone!
> ...





Does the Go Dap actually extract a bit-perfect digital output from the iDevice?


----------



## doublea71

I'll go one step further and say that my J3 sounds rather cold compared to the ipod video 5.5 with GR07s. I think it would mate well with a slightly warmer sounding iem than the current VSonic flagship. It still sounds damned good, but I do miss the warmth of the ipod vid.
  Quote: 





phoenixclaw said:


> Same here, it has actually been quite neutral imo.


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> The Leckerton's DAC is for computers only (or an Android device, but that's a different story). The amp section itself is very highly regarded around here, but I don't know more than that. The C421 was great. It was very clean, powerful, and had (to my ears) the best bass boost I've heard on a device. Heck, if you don't have any super hard to drive cans, I would say you could use the C421 as a main home amp as well. I did for a bit, and it really is lovely. Size wise it also mates with the Ipod perfectly.


 
  I really like the C421, and I really need the bass boost it provides considering I am a basshead and all. I'll read some reviews on it and if it provides as clean a bass boost as you say, I will most certainly purchase it.
  Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Using a DAC in-between your player and your phones/ears makes a tremendous difference IMO. There is a less expensive alternative to the Fostex HP-P1, it is the Go Dap~X and you can get here. I used the X both as a portable DAC/AMP and as a USB DAC/AMP for a month and it was sweet. And its about the size of a iPod, so about 1/2 the size of the HP-P1.
> 
> I used just a iPod and amp for 5-6 years and then when I put a DAC in the mix, it was night and day difference. Even MP3s at 128 sound much better with a DAC to my ears.


 
  I'm also very interested in the Go-DAP X. The only thing I dislike is that it provides no bass boost but I'm sure that would be fine. I only boost my bass up  +2-4 Decibels usually and with already bassy cans I'm sure I would no need that. Also the ability to use it as a USB DAC/Amp makes it ver versatile and that definitely interests me. It's definitely between the Go-DAP X and the C421.


----------



## AyeCee

Back on topic please


----------



## Swimsonny

iPod Classic 7 feeding into a GoVibe VestAmp+ with a low profile LOD, sounds very nice actually!


----------



## Ferminx

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> nice rig. it is refreshing to see something different from the usual stuff. respect for the cmoy work.


 
  Thank you, here is a view inside the cMoy


----------



## rudi0504

My Tralucent 1+2 with Alo and. Cyberlab class - dB set up 

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Cyberlab Class -dB
Amp : alo Rx 3 B balance portable amp 
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 with silver cable 
Cable : class -dB to alo Rx 3 B use Alo copper balance cable 
 iPhone 4 S to class -dB use Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 mini usb to Lod


----------



## rudi0504

ferminx said:


> Thank you, here is a view inside the cMoy




You are lucky man , that you can do it your self 
And mini to mini you did by your self as well 
You can improve the SQ anytime you want 
Not like me


----------



## TrollDragon

Now here is a combination that I just listened to tonight while shoveling the walk...
  The little C3 amazes me more every day.


----------



## BattleBrat

Ety ER4PT + CUSTOM FIT tips Cowon Z2 VERY disappointing DAP


----------



## calipilot227

It looks so nice though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the problem?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Tralucent 1+2 with Alo and. Cyberlab class - dB set up
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Cyberlab Class -dB
> Amp : alo Rx 3 B balance portable amp
> ...


 

 You getting any hiss from the MKIII when pairing it to IEM's?


----------



## rudi0504

^ with super sensitive iem like fit eae 334 and shure se 535 le new class -dB + new alo Rx 3 B has very minor hissing .

Not like alo Rx 3 b first batch .

Alo has improve the hissing iheir latest batch .

But with class solo original has hissing quiet laud


----------



## BattleBrat

The internal Amp HAS NO BALLS, can't run any IEM's for crap, UM3X RC's Included (Walkman X and Z are SOOOO much better especially the X with the ER4PT's with the Clearbass turned up HELL YEAH!)combine that with the fact that there is no line out walkman or apple style, and you have one craptastic DAP!


----------



## fuzzyash

^ nice explanation


----------



## BattleBrat

anyway bought a 3rd gen iPod Touch to replace it, Listening to the "Movie soundtracks" channel on Sky.FM Premium MUCH better (though not as good as the Walkmans)


----------



## calipilot227

It's not too often you hear someone say (or admit) that an iPod Touch sounds better than a Cowon


----------



## zachchen1996

BattleBrat, agree with you that cowons really arent great at all, got the j3 as my very first dap and I hate it, its a muddy peace of schiit on neutral, bbe, watev, it just sucks. Closed in soundstage, very lacking in details, etc.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> The internal Amp HAS NO BALLS, can't run any IEM's for crap, UM3X RC's Included (Walkman X and Z are SOOOO much better especially the X with the ER4PT's with the Clearbass turned up HELL YEAH!)combine that with the fact that there is no line out walkman or apple style, and you have one craptastic DAP!


 
  BattleBrat, you need to learn how to express yourself, to get across what you think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## BattleBrat

The Z2 is in the for sale forums now, I actually talked an ETY fan OUT of buying it, blowing my own sale (couldn't do that to another ETY fan...)


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> BattleBrat, agree with you that cowons really arent great at all, got the j3 as my very first dap and I hate it, its a muddy peace of schiit on neutral, bbe, watev, it just sucks. Closed in soundstage, very lacking in details, etc.


 

 For me it's a bit cold sounding, but not muddy at all. I have a lot of really nicely mastered albums that sound damn good out of the J3, so I can't go that far in criticizing it. I have a Led Zeppelin I ripped from vinyl that sounds terrific, just top notch. I think what you get for the money is pretty good, but I'm sure the upper-tier products dance circles around it. What would probably make it sound better to me is a warmer set of iems - my GR07s are also a touch cold and on the neutral side of the street. Maybe some 3Ais would warm things up...The ipod 5.5 absolutely sounds better to me, but that could be due to Rockbox...it's like getting a warm hug compared to the J3. YMMV as always...


----------



## H20Fidelity

doublea71 said:


> For me it's a bit cold sounding, but not muddy at all. I have a lot of really nicely mastered albums that sound damn good out of the J3, so I can't go that far in criticizing it. I have a Led Zeppelin I ripped from vinyl that sounds terrific, just top notch. I think what you get for the money is pretty good, but I'm sure the upper-tier products dance circles around it. What would probably make it sound better to me is a warmer set of iems - my GR07s are also a touch cold and on the neutral side of the street. Maybe some 3Ais would warm things up...The ipod 5.5 absolutely sounds better to me, but that could be due to Rockbox...it's like getting a warm hug compared to the J3. YMMV as always...




Hifiman HM-601 sounds like what you're after, it has the warm musical tone you want, I would also be considering amping your ipod 5.5 with a slightly warm amp. Something like the C&C BH for I recently discovered for $100 would certainly sit nicely, it puts a wonderful smooth atmosphere over your music.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review

I agree after trying Colorfly C3, CK4 and Hifiman the Cowons are rather placid they're not to adventurous, I did however find the S9 fairly detailed enough. Though sometimes it takes hearing better gear to know what you're missing, that's what happened to me.


----------



## rudi0504

My latest transportable set up :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : cyberlab class - dB
Amp : Stax Srm 252 s
Iem: Stax sr 003 mk2
Cable : alo mini to rca from class -dB to Srm 252 s 
 Moon audio silver dragon v1 mini USB B to Lod 30 pin 
 From iPhone 4S to class - dB


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

I'm pretty jealous, to be honest, but is a rig still considered "portable" if you need a rucksack to carry it around? This open Stax thingys must sound heavenly....


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> I'm pretty jealous, to be honest, but is a rig still considered "portable" if you need a rucksack to carry it around? This open Stax thingys must sound heavenly....


 
  Sure, you just need one of these to carry it around.....


----------



## nc8000

There is a distinction between portable as in something you can use on the go and portable as in something that can be transported around and used at the destination


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> There is a distinction between portable as in something you can use on the go and portable as in something that can be transported around and used at the destination


 

 Okay, good point, sir.


----------



## rudi0504

​


tom yum goong said:


> I'm pretty jealous, to be honest, but is a rig still considered "portable" if you need a rucksack to carry it around? This open Stax thingys must sound heavenly....




Yes Stax iems sr 002 ans sr 003 mk2 sound fantastic , you must have very good source like 

Stand alone dap like : AK 100 

Dac for I device : class - dB , class solo old , fostex hp p 1 and go dap x


----------



## pask




----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> There is a distinction between portable as in something you can use on the go and portable as in something that can be transported around and used at the destination


 
   
  This comment has really struck me. As I currently rent, am wanting to streamline, moving away from speakers and to headphone listening. A transportable setup for home use only may appeal. Or just buy something like a dacport / dragonfly. Choices choices


----------



## Achmedisdead

This is all the portable stuff, except for the headphones and interconnects....lol.


----------



## jmsilva22

I wonder when Sandisk is going to come out with a new (and hopefully improved) Sansa player. For me the _Fuze_ was kinda sucky sucky.


----------



## rudi0504

nc8000 said:


> There is a distinction between portable as in something you can use on the go and portable as in something that can be transported around and used at the destination




I am agree with you 

Normally I take them for every Saturday mini meet for sharing the latest best set up


----------



## AyeCee

It may be small, but my God it packs a punch!  Loving my clip, best $20 ever spent!
  PS: anyone wana give me some pointers on how to rockbox this thing?


----------



## rudi0504

achmedisdead said:


> This is all the portable stuff, except for the headphones and interconnects....lol.




Nice picture like japans food sushi plate with many choices


----------



## H20Fidelity

ayecee said:


> It may be small, but my God it packs a punch!  Loving my clip, best $20 ever spent!
> PS: anyone wana give me some pointers on how to rockbox this thing?




Sure, just click the link download the auto installer and follow the instructions. If you have any problems post back or send me a PM.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rockbox.org%2Fdownload%2F&ei=gGvrUO6jG8iFiQfqx4HgCg&usg=AFQjCNEYPDZdXSlxk8RXs9QJ8a3j2HoLiQ&sig2=9_jrjExHhWPdVRYTyo09eA


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> This is all the portable stuff, except for the headphones and interconnects....lol.




Very nice!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Nice picture like japans food sushi plate with many choices


 
  I hope to one day hear a rig like one of the ones you post here....but I'll probably never have one that high-end of my own.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Very nice!


 
  Now I find it is difficult to make time to use everything....the Fuze+ is absolute lowest priority. I can't even give it away though....lol.
  Tried to give it to a co-worker and he gave it back 2 days later.....said,"take this before I smash it".


----------



## doublea71

No offense, Rudi, but do you really need to post a new pic of a $2000+ setup everyday?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> No offense, Rudi, but do you really need to post a new pic of a $2000+ setup everyday?


 

 Yes he does, it's a challenge for the wrest of us to top his gorgeous setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Rudi I think you should post more pics of your rig with various headphones surrounding it. I vote you order in the HE 500 the HD 800 the LCD 3 and just for kicks the ED8. Chop chop Rudi you best start ordering in the new gear we're all waiting for those pics to be posted


----------



## rianchaos

doublea71 said:


> No offense, Rudi, but do you really need to post a new pic of a $2000+ setup everyday?




Well, it is his setup, which he need to bring to local meet every saturday, why he calls it portable, so if that is what he wants, he is free to do that.

One good thing is that he is not makin a new thread everytime he has something new


----------



## H20Fidelity

If you got it, flaunt it.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> It may be small, but my God it packs a punch!  Loving my clip, best $20 ever spent!
> PS: anyone wana give me some pointers on how to rockbox this thing?


 
  Only on Head-fi, do you regularly see a $30 player paired with $300+ headphones and IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I use the same combo, btw)


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Yes he does, it's a challenge for the wrest of us to top his gorgeous setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So that is what the face looks in your avatar


----------



## BattleBrat

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Only on Head-fi, do you regularly see a $30 player paired with $300+ headphones and IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I use that combo too! LOL!


----------



## calipilot227

It sounds so good, there's no reason not to. Especially when 64gb MicroSD cards pop up for ~$40 from time to time on Amazon.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Only on Head-fi, do you regularly see a $30 player paired with $300+ headphones and IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> *I use that combo too! LOL!*


 
  "Sansa +UM3X appreciation thread"? I think so!
  I bought the player to use primarily at gym, but I love it so much I'm just gonna use it all the time. 
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> It sounds so good, there's no reason not to. Especially when 64gb MicroSD cards pop up for ~$40 from time to time on Amazon.


 
  WHAT! Do 64GB work on the clip+? I got a 32 because it said it took only SDHC cards (4-32GB). 64GB fall under SDXC title. I would have bought a 64 had i known otherwise.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> WHAT! Do 64GB work on the clip+? I got a 32 because it said it took only SDHC cards (4-32GB). 64GB fall under SDXC title. I would have bought a 64 had i known otherwise.


 
   
  If you format it to FAT32 (it's NTFS by default), then it will work.


----------



## AyeCee

Darn! Oh well, My flac collection is only 12 Gig at the moment, maybe one day I will upgrade, or just buy another 32, who knows.


----------



## rudi0504

rianchaos said:


> Well, it is his setup, which he need to bring to local meet every saturday, why he calls it portable, so if that is what he wants, he is free to do that.
> One good thing is that he is not makin a new thread everytime he has something new




Thank you Rian for your comment


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> Yes he does, it's a challenge for the wrest of us to top his gorgeous setup
> Rudi I think you should post more pics of your rig with various headphones surrounding it. I vote you order in the HE 500 the HD 800 the LCD 3 and just for kicks the ED8. Chop chop Rudi you best start ordering in the new gear we're all waiting for those pics to be posted:wink_face:




Hi DigitalFreak
Thank you for your suggestion, I don't have any Hifi man headphone 
Sometimes I wrote my friend best set up


----------



## rudi0504

doublea71 said:


> No offense, Rudi, but do you really need to post a new pic of a $2000+ setup everyday?




I am sorry doublea71

Normally I like to share my new set up here , bu not every day .

This time my latest audio gear came in on same times , that's why I post almost 

Everyday .

Thank you for your suggestion, next time I will post not every day


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Yes he does, it's a challenge for the wrest of us to top his gorgeous setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol
   
  buy more and let the photos do the talking.
   
  Rudi: Great set ups for sure. Which is your favourite?


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry doublea71
> Normally I like to share my new set up here , bu not every day .
> This time my latest audio gear came in on same times , that's why I post almost
> Everyday .
> Thank you for your suggestion, next time I will post not every day


 
   
  Hey rudi since you post your setup so often, can we get more different angles of it or in some funny/interesting  views xp Toy with your camera!


----------



## Swimsonny

I like rudis posts, there great, keep them coming and lets get back to posting pics :{P


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry doublea71
> Normally I like to share my new set up here , bu not every day .
> This time my latest audio gear came in on same times , that's why I post almost
> Everyday .
> Thank you for your suggestion, next time I will post not every day


 
   
  Hmmm...I dunno Rudi. IMHO, occasionally I find your posts useful to show something I didn't know was available. IMHO, keep it up.
   
  I'm not certain about the rest of you but I kinda look at this thread for ideas on configuration.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry doublea71
> Normally I like to share my new set up here , bu not every day .
> This time my latest audio gear came in on same times , that's why I post almost
> Everyday .
> Thank you for your suggestion, next time I will post not every day


 
  No no no don't take it the wrong way, Rudi. I was out of line - there's nothing wrong with posting your gear, just a bit of envy on my part, so I'm the one who should apologize....sorry for that.


----------



## ostewart

IPod Classic 160gb > DIY Pure Silver LOD > JDS Labs C421 (AD8620) > Alclair Reference Monitor


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hmmm...I dunno Rudi. IMHO, occasionally I find your posts useful to show something I didn't know was available. IMHO, keep it up.
> 
> I'm not certain about the rest of you but I kinda look at this thread for ideas on configuration.


 
  I agree and would miss you......please keep posting exactly like you have.....no need to change a thing


----------



## mosshorn

I like Rudi's posts for the sole reason I'm glad to see I don't have to carry all that around! XD


----------



## AyeCee

I hate Rudi's posts because they make me jealous. 
 jks, keep them up, that is what the thread is for. It is better than seeing a page of conversation going on.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> I like Rudi's posts for the sole reason I'm glad to see I don't have to carry all that around! XD


 
  So true. I created a Thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/645144/show-us-your-bags-carry-case-how-are-you-carring-your-portable-rig mainly because of Rudi's set ups. I am intrigued to see how Head-fiers are carrying their stuff around especially when the rig is as impressive as Rudi's


----------



## rudi0504

Hi all 

Thank you all my head fier friends , I will do my post like usual to share our locally weekly meet , what in audio 

World what happen .

Cheers 

Rudi


----------



## mosshorn

Decided to post up before I take my rough draft and write it out 
   
   

   
  Excuse the left page, it was me weakly attempting to draw out a sawhorse (even though it'd be much easier just to build it XD) 
   
  Studio V 3rd Anniversary> Heir Audio Tzar 90
   
   
  I think I'll start writing out my reviews by hand. I feel there's a certain analog pleasure in writing things out, despite my horrible penmanship.


----------



## doublea71

Rudi's gear needs a real camera to capture it in all its glory imo...^ how do you like the 90s? I wonder how they stack up to the regular 4Ai....


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Decided to post up before I take my rough draft and write it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats on the new IEM mossy. So were they everything you wanted them to be?


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Congrats on the new IEM mossy. So were they everything you wanted them to be?


 
  Well, they weren't what I expected. They have a very mild V shape to them, but coming from the SM3 (basically an n shape lol) they are taking some getting used to. Idk if I would call them "better" than the 4.Ai, but I can tell you one thing: it's nigh impossible to get fatigued from these.


----------



## StyleElements

My new DAP from Cowon - great with IEMs and portable cans!


----------



## BattleBrat

meh


----------



## Santo8891

hello all... my first post here... since I'm newbie in audiophile world...
   
  here my humble portable rigs... hahaha
   
  http://imageshack.us/a/img717/1858/img2013010900257.jpg
 http://imageshack.us/a/img43/7491/img2013010900258.jpg
   
  [Well, i dunno why I can not directly post the picture, so I must use the direct link... sorry for that]


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> meh


 
  meh?  meh what? LOL


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> hello all... my first post here... since I'm newbie in audiophile world...
> 
> here my humble portable rigs... hahaha
> 
> ...


 
  Nice, and welcome aboard!
   
  You are clicking the icon to the left of the film strip to insert a pic?


----------



## BattleBrat

You know what


----------



## FatmanSize48

What? Says the lurker


----------



## BattleBrat

look at post 1087, then look at  the post above my "Meh" response


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> look at post 1087, then look at  the post above my "Meh" response


 
  Gotcha


----------



## Greed

Wow... Some of these rigs are simply amazing! Subscribed


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote:  
   
  Hello rian!
  I hope everything went ok with the COP.


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Nice, and welcome aboard!
> 
> You are clicking the icon to the left of the film strip to insert a pic?


 
   
  hello... thank you for your welcome...
   
  yeah, I do clicking that one... but the comment come out like this "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
  I do try again just now... but still same..


----------



## Jason36

Latest addition to my collection...the JDS Labs C421 protable amp (AD2227). Mainly for use with my iPod Touch for Spotify. Nice sleek and slim setup (easily fits into trouser or jacket pocket with no major problems)
   
  Initial impressions are excellent for this amp (extreme channel imbalance with my 4.Ai at low volume.....but I dont listen with the volume that low...so not an issue)
   
  Probably need to get a better LOD (Low Profile) for it as this one is huge.....but other than that, I'm very happy with the amp at the moment especially with my 4.Ai......they seem to pair extremely well.


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> hello... thank you for your welcome...
> 
> yeah, I do clicking that one... but the comment come out like this "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> I do try again just now... but still same..


 
  You need a few posts in order to be able to post pics. It's an anti-spam-bot-thing I think... Welcome to head-fi. Sorry about your wallet


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> You need a few posts in order to be able to post pics. It's an anti-spam-bot-thing I think... Welcome to head-fi. Sorry about your wallet


 
   


 I do think the same... because I have get PM about that when I register...
   
   
  why about my wallet? I just using cheap stuff though... hahaha
  I dont think want to go for stax... ><


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> I do think the same... because I have get PM about that when I register...
> 
> 
> why about my wallet? I just using cheap stuff though... hahaha
> I dont think want to go for stax... ><


 
  That's how everyone starts. It begins with a sub $100 rig. It satisfies you-maybe for a day, maybe for a week, a month, a year...but eventually, upgradeitis WILL STRIKE!


----------



## Retrias

you should trust me when I say you don't need stax to spend alot in this kind of hobby, I will post my temp rig later on


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





retrias said:


> you should trust me when I say you don't need stax to spend alot in this kind of hobby, I will post my temp rig later on


 
  True. However, it is probably the most expensive way to go, unless you go to speakers. Then...beware.


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> That's how everyone starts. It begins with a sub $100 rig. It satisfies you-maybe for a day, maybe for a week, a month, a year...but eventually, upgradeitis WILL STRIKE!


 

 I have been here for what? 2 going for three months ? and I already spent in excess of $500 USD, and I am itching for an android DAC right now ?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> hello... thank you for your welcome...
> 
> yeah, I do clicking that one... but the comment come out like this "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> I do try again just now... but still same..


 
  It's because you don't have enough forum posts, that is why you can't "Insert Image"...


----------



## Paul Graham

Someone apologised to me in advance about my wallet some time ago now, say about 12 months or so ago...
   
  It is a highly addictive hoppy/interest etc and whoever it was, Apology accepted LOL!
   
  I started with an iPod nano 4gb, Samsung 2gb, Sony 4gb iPod nano 8gb,
  then an altoids Chu Moy and a pair of
  Sennheiser HD218's, iGrado's,
  Pioneer on the ears, JVC airbuds, Skullcandy's... 
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  I WAS happy with it all and still own most of it, However I eventually got the "Itch" I 
  knew would come and needed better...
   
   
  In the space of 12 months Ive upgraded way more than I would have imagined, And Now for example
  this is one of my favourite rigs, With my 2 Favourite IEM's & My cherished HD25''s - 
   
   
   

   

   

   
   
  Its what we do when we love our music so much......
   
  Haha and even Now Im looking at another bunch of upgrades and some very toxic cables.....


----------



## DarSevn

doublea71 said:


> Rudi's gear needs a real camera to capture it in all its glory imo...^ how do you like the 90s? I wonder how they stack up to the regular 4Ai....




Terrible, I have the proper camera gear to take those photos but I spent all my money on cameras and not audio gear 




Not the greatest in this thread but I still love these 215's
*Extra shot, I love my camera too <3


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Haha and even Now Im looking at another bunch of upgrades and some very toxic cables.....


 
  I would say upgrade your cans, amp, and dac, first before you upgrade cables. You have all these mid-fi headphones, amps, dacs, and nice cables, it would probably be better to sell all those and save up for one or two excellent rig(s), ex. may it be one really good earphone: fitear, tralucent, etc or one headphone: audeze lcd3, he6 etc etc. I found out I wasted a bunch of money playing around with mid-fi and said screw it, in the process of selling all that and am saving up for my dream 'end game' rig. Thats just me though.


----------



## Paul Graham

To be honest, Im really in love with the HD25's, IE8's and UM1's ( Although I may upgrade to the IE80's & the UM3X RC )
  at the moment and I know they're capable of more with a better source etc...
  I plan to get the CLAS in the summer,
  But for now I have Frank ( Toxic Cables ) Making me a balanced White Widow for the HD25's
  as Im getting the Pelican PB2 amp next month.
  The iPhone 4s and 3Gs are doing well when playing FLAC files.
   
  The Cable I won in a contest so its a freebie! 
   
  I am however considering selling some of my DJ & Production gear as I no longer use any of it, Or at least most of it.
  Once I get my car sorted and back on the road things will be easier.
   
  One lovely bit of news today has made life easier too, My insurance renewal has come in and it's dropped by £700 this year LOL!
  Im on a provisional and payed £1308 for the last 12 months fully comp on a MK5 1.6 Fiesta ZS.
  British insurance companies take the yellow rain!!
   
  I'll get there slowly.
   
  As for big cans, I have two on my shopping list - 
   
  Sennheiser HD600 and the Beyerdynamic Tesla T70's or T70p's.
  But these are for home use, 
  With my lifestyle and such I refuse to carry full size cans with my portable rig.


----------



## Saraguie

esmbos said:


> You need a few posts in order to be able to post pics. It's an anti-spam-bot-thing I think... Welcome to head-fi. Sorry about your wallet


 
  
  Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> I do think the same... because I have get PM about that when I register...
> 
> 
> why about my wallet? I just using cheap stuff though... hahaha
> I dont think want to go for stax... ><


 
   
  That's what you think now--eh esmBOS.  Sorry about your bank account too!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I would say upgrade your cans, amp, and dac, first before you upgrade cables.


 
  X2


----------



## Santo8891

yeah.... I guess everybody understand why we always want better sound... "the magic of audio"
 me also, just started my career with hippo shroom+hippo box, and in 2 weeks I buy dt880/600 etc... after desktop back to portable... I'm buying pfe112+gr07 mk2+cri+.. and then lastly I bought w4r...
  now I thinking about alo rx2/alo rx3 and also dap such as hifiman or hisound... because my DIY inteconnect m2m and RCA already done... for now, enough to satified me eventhough using standart stuff though... hahaha
   
  I'll post more picture later after I can inserting picture...
   
  regards, santo


----------



## doublea71

I don't know what kind of camera gear you're using, but those 215s do look mighty fine (even though I know I don't want them)!
   
  If Rudi could take pictures of his gear that looked like yours, I think it'd be pretty spectacular and a lot easier to admire for the great kit that it is. 
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
 
 Terrible, I have the proper camera gear to take those photos but I spent all my money on cameras and not audio gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Not the greatest in this thread but I still love these 215's
 *Extra shot, I love my camera too <3
Edited by DarSevn - Today at 4:07 am


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> I don't know what kind of camera gear you're using, but those 215s do look mighty fine (even though I know I don't want them)!
> 
> If Rudi could take pictures of his gear that looked like yours, I think it'd be pretty spectacular and a lot easier to admire for the great kit that it is.
> 
> ...


 
  I think he could make apple earbuds look good, they are amazing pictures


----------



## ostewart

*Photos by Felix Speller:*
 *www.felixspeller.com*
 *www.flickr.com/felixspeller*


----------



## PhoenixClaw

My own ASG-1.2s, sans the player (Cowon C2)


----------



## Paul Graham

Well Two of my new cables turned up today, The Mundorf Gold LOD & The Nordost Odin J2J.
   
  Just a few pics and the reasons why I got them, Well the Odin is obvious but the Mundorf Was got basically to minimize 
  my portable footprint. I already have a FiiO L9 but the other half uses it with her rig lol.
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  The Nordost came in a monster case lol...
   

   
  Handy though!!
   

   

   

   
  And the reason behind the Nordost -


----------



## shotgunshane

RWAK100 + FitEar TG334


----------



## Paul Graham

And my Panasonic RQ-SX11


----------



## ostewart

^Awesome!!!


----------



## DarSevn

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I think he could make apple earbuds look good, they are amazing pictures


 
  Well, I gave it a try but it's very difficult to make them look good LOL.  Camera gear for these shots was a Nikon D7000, 40mm Macro lens, and SB900.  The lens is not the greatest, but I think it is very good for macro shots that aren't moving.
   

   
  And something I took to Starbucks on the weekend.  Surprisingly, nobody gave me a second glance even though they are huge.  Fiio E11 + iPod Classic + XB500.  This combo is excellent for rap and hip/hop, but for anything else I listen to, it is quite poor compared to my other headphones.


----------



## ostewart

pics i posted before, were also done with Nikon D7000 by my friend  dont know which lens though...


----------



## DarSevn

ostewart said:


> pics i posted before, were also done with Nikon D7000 by my friend  dont know which lens though...


 
  Yep, I recognized the DSLR quality.  D7000 is one tough cookie, I treat mine pretty rough and it takes it all in stride with no problems at all.  Looks like he is using the basic kit lens, or at most the 50mm 1.8.  Direct light source overheard, possibly a lamp?  Great quality pictures, how do you like the CIEM's?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> RWAK100 + FitEar TG334


 
  Nicely shot and looks like a nice simple yet great sounding rig!


----------



## marko93101

Hey Paul, how much did those cables cost?


----------



## ostewart

love them! yes overhead lamp, not standard lens though, i'll find out. he mainly does gig photos, not products


----------



## ostewart

Sigma 17-55 f2.8 HSM


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> RWAK100 + FitEar TG334


 
  Shane, I really am anxious to hear your review of the RWAK 100...... And I hope the DD was not too much of a pain, I should have known.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well Two of my new cables turned up today, The Mundorf Gold LOD & The Nordost Odin J2J.
> 
> Just a few pics and the reasons why I got them, Well the Odin is obvious but the Mundorf Was got basically to minimize
> my portable footprint. I already have a FiiO L9 but the other half uses it with her rig lol.
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





paul graham said:


> And my Panasonic RQ-SX11


 
  Christmas came twice to Plymouth this year! Very nice!


----------



## Paul Graham

Yes , Indeed it has, Thankyou


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> The Nordost Odin J2J.


 
  Nice cable!
   
  So all I really need is a little of the above wire,  hmmmm...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice cable!
> 
> So all I really need is a little of the above wire,  hmmmm...


 
  Very Nice indeed


----------



## Paul Graham

So Got the Sony Vaio Pocket all set up with my E17, Odin & HD25's.
  Sounding great so far.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice cable!
> 
> So all I really need is a little of the above wire,  hmmmm...


 
  what the f###


----------



## labcoat

that is one tight 4 way twist/braid


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> what the f###


 
  Problem...
   
  Quote: 





labcoat said:


> that is one tight 4 way twist/braid


 
  Good or bad?


----------



## rudi0504

My latest audio gear just arrived today :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac amp : Ventura craft go dap x with op amp upgrade LME 49860 latest version
Iems : Tralucent 1+2 with silver cable 
 Fit ear MH 335 DW custom iem with alo 24 sxc cable 
Cable : USB to Lod Ventura craft 7 N


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Quote:


rudi0504 said:


> My latest audio gear just arrived today :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac amp : Ventura craft go dap x with op amp upgrade LME 49860 latest version
> ...


   


  Nice rig Rudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  How do you find the iPhone 4S as a source......I find that I get a lot of feedback and interference when I use mine wih my amps (hence I have to stick to an iPod and Touch). Would be nice to be able to use my phone as a source sometime though.


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> [/quote
> 
> Thank you Jason
> 
> ...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Nice rig Rudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, like Rudi suggests, put the iPhone into airplane mode.


----------



## Anthony1

rudi0504 said:


> jason36 said:
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> jason36 said:
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Is the GoDap X just an amplifier or does it also work as a DAC for iDevices?




Go dap x is dac for i device , USB dac for Computer and head amp too 

Please see thread from Anakchan below for Your Information :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609906/new-venturecraft-go-dap-x-for-both-idevices-and-pcs


----------



## mcdevin

I've got a Fostex HP-P1 as well as the ALO Mk3-b to name a few, but  I really enjoy this setup for convenience and portability.  The se530's sound great straight out of the iphone and the Fiio e6 adds that extra little "umph".


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> Go dap x is dac for i device , USB dac for Computer and head amp too
> 
> Please see thread from Anakchan below for Your Information :
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609906/new-venturecraft-go-dap-x-for-both-idevices-and-pcs




Now I'm intrigued as to how this sounds Rudi......also do you know if you get any interference and feedback through your headphones if you leave the iPhone in normal mode (rather than airplane mode).

One would assume that because this is an iDevice compatable product you should be able to use an iPhone in it's standard form without having to bar calls??


----------



## rckyosho

My portable rig. Carry these around and about in my pouch.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My latest audio gear just arrived today :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac amp : Ventura craft go dap x with op amp upgrade LME 49860 latest version
> ...


 
  RUDI.....you've done it again. SUPERB, WUNDABAR, MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!!!!!
   
  I am very interested to know about the FitEar MH335DW, when you can, would you PM me your evaluation please?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

It looks like 2 huge diamonds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I guess diamonds are a man's best friend


----------



## Redrider469

With the 215's being pretty sensitive, the E7 has a much lower floor noise compared to the iPod, but there is still some hiss with no music playing. What are some good amps that don't/hardly have any hiss?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





redrider469 said:


> With the 215's being pretty sensitive, the E7 has a much lower floor noise compared to the iPod, but there is still some hiss with no music playing. What are some good amps that don't/hardly have any hiss?


 
   
  Fiio E17 and JDS Labs C421 (AD8620 version) have the least amount of hiss I've experienced in a portable amp. If the UM3X doesn't hiss with them, I don't think the SE215 will either.


----------



## labcoat

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Problem...
> 
> Good or bad?


 
  I cant say more of an observation.  It seems that most of the braided cables are not as tight, I might remember some discussion in the DIY cable section about what is better.   I am a firm believer in if it sounds good to you then it is good for you.  
   
  I don't have enough experience to comment past that.
   
  R-


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> *Fiio E17* and JDS Labs C421 (AD8620 version) have the least amount of hiss I've experienced in a portable amp. If the UM3X doesn't hiss with them, I don't think the SE215 will either.


 
   
  This I can vouch for. 
  No audible hiss so far for me on my IE8's, UM1's or HD25's.
  It really is an awesome amp.


----------



## retrophonic

Thanks for the review Swimsonny, this the first I could actually understand, and was a pleasure to read.


----------



## Swimsonny

Thanks for the compliment and I am glad you liked it!


----------



## Mad Dude

I'm spending increasingly more time with my semi-portable rig, as I like being able to move around while listening, even though it is only suitable for in-house usage.
  It consists of an iPod touch 4g, Alo Continental V2, and a Senn HD600. I don't store my music on the iPod though, it's being streamed from a NAS using iPeng. This way it's actually possible to use FLAC files on an iPod, and I can access my entire music library without being restricted to the tiny internal memory. In short, I'm enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## rudi0504

Our best set up with LCD 3 :

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac amp : Go Dap x with upgrade op amp OPA LME 49860 new version
Headphone : LCD 3
Sound Quality : Go Dap x LME 49860 can make my LCD 3 not only sing
 But really can make my LCD 3 Fantastic sing .bravo Ventura Craft.



Source : AK 100 standard
Dac : ibasso balance DB2
Amp : alo Rx 3 B 
Headphone : LCD 3
Sound Quality : can make my LCD 3 excellent sing with very good clean and deep bass.





The rest from our weekly meet :

Tralucent audio amp T 1
iPod video 5,5 G mod 



Another Go dap x LME 49860 pair with iPhone 4s



Tralucent T1 and go dap x LME 49860 



Another alo Rx 3 b + class - dB insite Pelican case 1050


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Our best set up with LCD 3 :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s
> Dac amp : Go Dap x with upgrade op amp OPA LME 49860 new version
> ...


 
   
  Rudi! New camera?


----------



## rudi0504

mradrian said:


> Rudi! New camera? :tongue_smile:




No like usual I use my iPad 4 to take all my pictures 

Because I am to lazy to use my digital camera , with iPad is simple 

Just point and shot and upload


----------



## chuckle490

I need some opinions on this portable rig I have in my mind. How do you guys think an iPod classic 160 GB>LOD>JDS Labs O2> ZO 2> V-MODA M-100 would sound? Another option would be the C&C BH instead of the O2, then the ZO 2. Help?


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> I need some opinions on this portable rig I have in my mind. How do you guys think an iPod classic 160 GB>LOD>JDS Labs O2> ZO 2> V-MODA M-100 would sound? Another option would be the C&C BH instead of the O2, then the ZO 2. Help?


 
  Is the ZO 2 really just a "bass booster"? Or is it an amp? Never good to double amp. Might end up white noisy.


----------



## chuckle490

I've been told it is just a bass booster. I would like not to double amp, but I'm not sure there is any portable amp that can give me tight, vibrating bass, with out being a little dark. The E11 is what I have right now it is a bit dark. I think I may just get the C&C BH, and see if it satisfies my bass needs too. I've heard some good things about it.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> It looks like 2 huge diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Shoot, those things cost the same as 2 huge diamonds!


----------



## H20Fidelity

chuckle490 said:


> I've been told it is just a bass booster. I would like not to double amp, but I'm not sure there is any portable amp that can give me tight, vibrating bass, with out being a little dark. The E11 is what I have right now it is a bit dark. I think I may just get the C&C BH, and see if it satisfies my bass needs too. I've heard some good things about it.




Do you feel E11 bass sounds a little muddy,, bloated or darkens the mids? What C&C BH will give you is smooth bass boost that increases the low end detail and clarity, I wouldn't call it a big boost in quantity, roughly the same as E11 set on EQ1, though details more accurate to the headphone paired. What BH bass boost switch also does is slightly brighten the mids and highs at the same time so the sound doesn't become overly warm or veiled and clarity increases. Very clean sounding amp, very smooth. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Santo8891

hmmm... I want to know, that's Ibasso DB2, do you think will compatible if I use the DAC witf hifiman HM 601?? it's compatible or not?? that one is optical to 3,5 right?


----------



## chuckle490

h20fidelity said:


> Do you feel E11 bass sounds a little muddy,, bloated or darkens the mids? What C&C BH will give you is smooth bass boost that increases the low end detail and clarity, I wouldn't call it a big boost in quantity, roughly the same as E11 set on EQ1, though details more accurate to the headphone paired. What BH bass boost switch also does is slightly brighten the mids and highs at the same time so the sound doesn't become overly warm or veiled and clarity increases. Very clean sounding amp, very smooth.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 H2O that's exactly what I'm looking for in an amp! I think that the E11 is too dark and a little bloated. Thanks for recommending this amp for me in the first place. I shall pick the BH up in the next couple weeks. Anybody have a sub $50 LOD for my iPod classic?


----------



## Prakhar

ender323 said:


> Is the ZO 2 really just a "bass booster"? Or is it an amp? Never good to double amp. Might end up white noisy.



Zo2 is an amp but double amping yeilds pretty positive results with it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> Anybody have a sub $50 LOD for my iPod classic?


 
FiiO L9 On Sale


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> I need some opinions on this portable rig I have in my mind. How do you guys think an iPod classic 160 GB>LOD>JDS Labs O2> ZO 2> V-MODA M-100 would sound? Another option would be the C&C BH instead of the O2, then the ZO 2. Help?


 
  Why you double amping? For the money, I really don't think its necessary.


----------



## chuckle490

trolldragon said:


> FiiO L9 On Sale


 I have the L9, It doesn't stay very well in my iPod, have you tried the L3?


----------



## TrollDragon

chuckle490 said:


> trolldragon said:
> 
> 
> > FiiO L9 On Sale
> ...



No I'm sorry I havn't, I built a LOD for my nano's to use with my E11. My DIY had the locking pins left on so it couldn't fall out. If your handy with a soldering iron there are lots of cheap cables to modify. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> No like usual I use my iPad 4 to take all my pictures
> 
> Because I am to lazy to use my digital camera , with iPad is simple
> 
> Just point and shot and upload


 
  Rudi, your gear deserves better - dust off that digital camera and take a proper picture!


----------



## calipilot227

I used to use the L3. It's about the same as the L9, but the locking pins on the dock connector help it stay put a little better. That said, I've never had the L9 come loose unless I've wanted it to.


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I used to use the L3. It's about the same as the L9, but the locking pins on the dock connector help it stay put a little better. That said, I've never had the L9 come loose unless I've wanted it to.


 
   
  It comes loose when I fold it when I put bands around my iPod and my amp. also it covers up the line out on the E11 because it comes out the side of the dock, where as the L3 
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> No I'm sorry I havn't, I built a LOD for my nano's to use with my E11. My DIY had the locking pins left on so it couldn't fall out. If your handy with a soldering iron there are lots of cheap cables to modify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I haven't soldered anything since I soldered wile installing my speakers, stereo, and subwoofer in my car, I don't think I'm very handy with. I also do not own a solder, I had to borrow my girlfriend's dad's soldering iron. WOuld the L3 be a good choice?


----------



## H20Fidelity

@~ chuckle490. Check your PM msgs.


----------



## Drivera

So this is my humble portable rig.  Shure se215, Pa2V2, and the crown jewel is the Ipod classic 120 gb.  Now I I know your saying "CROWN JEWEL" this guy has no idea what he is talking about.  Well here is the reason.  I bought this from a pawn shop for $95.  Not too bad a deal, but I took it home and found out the headphone jack was not working, so I took it back and they refused to take it back.  Wheelin and dealin' started and by the time it was over I only paid a Wopping $15 dollars for the thing.  Just order the LOD and it's like nothing was ever wrong with it...
   
  (image missing)


----------



## BattleBrat

Less yappin' more snappin'!
   

  iPhone 4s 64GB Triad Audio L3 Custom iPod to RCA LOD (true R+,R-,L+,L-) Sony EX1000's W/ custom Westone made UM56 (made just for the EX1000's) tips (no choice, none of the provided tips fit me)


----------



## rudi0504

battlebrat said:


> Less yappin' more snappin'!
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 4s 64GB Triad Audio L3 Custom iPod to RCA LOD (true R+,R-,L+,L-) Sony EX1000's W/ custom Westone made UM56 (made just for the EX1000's) tips (no choice, none of the provided tips fit me)




Wow Lisa L3 fantastic SQ 

How long the battery can less for normal use ?


----------



## rudi0504

doublea71 said:


> Rudi, your gear deserves better - dust off that digital camera and take a proper picture!




Thank you for your suggestion , next time I will try to use my Dslr camera to get better picture


----------



## BattleBrat

battery life is horrid 6 hrs, need to buy new cells
   LESS YAP MOAR SNAP!!!!
   

  Walkman X1061 (AWESOME dedicated DAP BTW, iPhone can't touch it) Lisa III and Sony MDR-CD2000's LOVE this rig!


----------



## edmundtyw1

HM-601 -> IE80
   

  HM-603-> Ultimate Ears Super Fi 5 EB Reshell + 1 Driver
   

  HM-603 -> D2000 recabled with Oyaide OCC Copper Cable (To be Markl modded)
   

  HM-603 -> 3Ai
   
  About to get a Plussoundaudio Copper/Silver+ Gold 26/50 Hybrid cable for my 3Ai as well.


----------



## limpidglitch

Shuffle – ZO2.3 – SR225
   
   

   
   
  Not really portable, as I've never actually carried it on me. But it is rather compact.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> hmmm... I want to know, that's Ibasso DB2, do you think will compatible if I use the DAC witf hifiman HM 601?? it's compatible or not?? that one is optical to 3,5 right?


 
  How, just how... as far as I know hifiman HM601 only have analog output, while DB2 is a DAC in which requires Digital input.
   
  Just because the plug match, it does not necessarily means that it will produce a sound.


----------



## Santo8891

why ask me how? you are the one know about it... why do you asking me back? i dont know how... that's why I'm asking... i'm just know from your answer just now... how should I'm answering your "how" question then?
  anyway, thanks for explanation... i'm forget that optical is digital type... hahaha


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Shuffle – ZO2.3 – SR225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice take...


----------



## Dreamnine

New iPod Touch - the 32Gb wasn't enough space so I bought the 64. I now have 114Gb across my ipods which should be enough.


----------



## szymonowski

Quote: 





>


 
   
  Which model of Pioneer is this? The one with AKG yellow foams?
   
  Upgraditis aside, how does it work?


----------



## Paul Graham

Pioneer SE-MJ3B's with Sennheiser HD414 pads.
  I also modded the cups to tighten up the bass a touch.
   
  My 9 year old son now has and uses these.
   
  And How does what work?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Pioneer SE-MJ3B's with Sennheiser HD414 pads.
> I also modded the cups to tighten up the bass a touch.
> 
> My 9 year old son now has and uses these.
> ...


 
  Can I have the car keys too?


----------



## snapple10




----------



## BattleBrat

hows that ipod touch treating you?


----------



## snapple10

Great! got enough room when away from home with IEM of choice


----------



## BattleBrat

Westone UM3X RC's Memory cable wires drove me insane so I removed it (cut it off), these are silicone loops from a pair of sound magics, VERY comfy and further helps W/ microphonics (IME) UM56 custom tips, my beloved Walkman X1061


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


>


 
   
  How is the Fostex with the V100's?


----------



## SkyBleu

May I join the party?


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> May I join the party?


 
  Nice. What cable is that between the iPod and the E11?


----------



## FatmanSize48

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> May I join the party?


 
  Forgive my newbishness. What cans are those?


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Forgive my newbishness. What cans are those?


 
  Look like they're either the LP2 or he M-100.


----------



## Prakhar

I'm pretty sure they're the V-moda M80


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> I'm pretty sure they're the V-moda M80


 

 Agreed, it's an M-80.


----------



## chuckle490

Haha well that makes sense!


----------



## SkyBleu

Here's another pic if the first one wasn't at a great angle for the headphones.
   
  Sorry if it's bad quality, it was taken on my phone.


----------



## SkyBleu

Yeah, like the others had stated, they're the V-Moda M80's.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Nice. What cable is that between the iPod and the E11?


 
   

    
  It's the 
 "Audio Cable 7N OFC Male 3.5mm to 3.5mm Mini Plug"   
  Something I just found of eBay  
  Here's the link if you were interested.
  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOD-Audio-Cable-7N-OFC-Male-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Mini-Plug-/180711505030?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item2a133ebc86&_uhb=1#ht_3017wt_906


----------



## Drivera

So this is my humble portable rig.  Shure se215, Pa2V2, and the crown jewel is the Ipod classic 120 gb.  Now I I know your saying "CROWN JEWEL" this guy has no idea what he is talking about.  Well here is the reason.  I bought this from a pawn shop for $95.  Not too bad a deal, but I took it home and found out the headphone jack was not working, so I took it back and they refused to take it back.  Wheelin and dealin' started and by the time it was over I only paid a Wopping $15 dollars for the thing.  Just order the LOD and it's like nothing was ever wrong with it...
  Had to repost for some reason it is not showin up on this forum
   
  (image missing)


----------



## SkyBleu

I was just told, so for those who think that the 3.5mm mini to mini interconnect is what I am going to be using with that iPod, it's not (just temporary). I am going to get a new source soon enough(hopefully a C3), and I also have a Clip+ at the moment which I am going to hook up with that setup (not using the iPod anymore due to space limitation).


----------



## Santo8891

I'm post my portable rigs again... already can post picture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   

   
  just newbie stuff... still waiting for my hifiman and my DIY interconnect...


----------



## StyleElements

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


santo8891 said:


> I'm post my portable rigs again... already can post picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice rig, Santo! There's no way the W4R is newbie stuff, if you ask me 


   
  Modest travelling setups:
  Klipsch X10 for planes, trains and automobiles.

   
   
  Bose QC15, just for planes.


----------



## StyleElements

Ugh, double post. My bad.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





styleelements said:


> Bose QC15, just for planes.


 
   
  They'd BETTER BE!


----------



## Santo8891

hahaha... it's true I'm new in audiophile world.... if you compare mine wtih uncle rudy I'm just like a baby...


----------



## Pyro976

First post been learning a lot from you guys!! So thanks!!!

Clip zip, Rockbox'd, 32gb card loaded with all Flac/ fiio E5/ TF10's reshelled from Fisher
Need new cables for all including my tf10's but not sure where to get em. 

This is my first Rig and I'm in the process of building a home rig with an 80gb iPod classic paired with fiio's E11 or E17 not sure which one yet. Also can I play Flac files on the iPod if it is Rockbox'd ?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

How a bout a new TF10 custom cable from this very helpful and friendly guys? 

 http://headphonelounge.com/

 I bought one of their Silverray cables for my TF10. Looks awesome and somehow upgraded the sound a bit


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





pyro976 said:


> First post been learning a lot from you guys!! So thanks!!!
> 
> Clip zip, Rockbox'd, 32gb card loaded with all Flac/ fiio E5/ TF10's reshelled from Fisher
> Need new cables for all including my tf10's but not sure where to get em.
> ...


 

 The new FiiO E12 might fit your bill better for home use, if you don't mind not having a dac included. Nice Rig, though.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





greed said:


> The new FiiO E12 might fit your bill better for home use, if you don't mind having a dac included. Nice Rig, though.


 
  How can you recommend the E12 when no one has heard it yet?  I love FiiO and I bet it's a winner, but at this point, no one knows...


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





pelli said:


> How can you recommend the E12 when no one has heard it yet?  I love FiiO and I bet it's a winner, but at this point, no one knows...


 
  I was wondering that myself... When is it set for release?


----------



## pelli

There are 20 units that are in the mail now for the lucky pre-order recipients.  For the rest, it will probably be end of Feb. or March.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





greed said:


> The new FiiO E12 might fit your bill better for home use, if you don't mind having a dac included. Nice Rig, though.


 
  I don't think the E12 has a DAC....it's just a powerful amp.


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





pelli said:


> There are 20 units that are in the mail now for the lucky pre-order recipients.  For the rest, it will probably be end of Feb. or March.


 
  Thanks, I may pick one up as an upgrade from the E11 then!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I don't think the E12 has a DAC....it's just a powerful amp.


 
    
  You're right, typo on my part from my original post. Was thinking, "not having a dac included", fixed. Thanks for the catch and yes the E12 is only an amp.
   
  Quote:


pelli said:


> How can you recommend the E12 when no one has heard it yet?  I love FiiO and I bet it's a winner, but at this point, no one knows...


 

 That's why I said may, because I don't know... I was going of the assumption that it would suit his needs better than the E11 would for a home rig better because the output power is much greater. He wanted to start building a "home rig" and mentioned both E11 and E17 both of which are small amps and the E17 being a Amp/Dac. I'm not saying it will be good, bad, or anything... I simply said that the E12 should be consider as he said "in the process" which means considering options. I was stating that the E12 is a potential option in the near future, that is all.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> hahaha... it's true I'm new in audiophile world.... if you compare mine wtih uncle rudy I'm just like a baby...


 
  I think we are all babies compared with Rudi


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





pyro976 said:


> First post been learning a lot from you guys!! So thanks!!!
> 
> Clip zip, Rockbox'd, 32gb card loaded with all Flac/ fiio E5/ TF10's reshelled from Fisher
> Need new cables for all including my tf10's but not sure where to get em.
> ...


 
   
  Welcome and sorry for your wallet!


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





pyro976 said:


> Also can I play Flac files on the iPod if it is Rockbox'd ?


 
   
  Indeed you can.


----------



## chuckle490

I just rockboxed my iPod classic 160 GB!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> I just rockboxed my iPod classic 160 GB!


 
  Excellent!


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Excellent!


 
  I had to uninstall and reinstall it but it seems to be working fine now. I already demoed some music after the first install and I have to say I do think the sound quality was improved through it. Everything seems clearer and a little more balanced. Call it the placebo effect if you want, haha!


----------



## anoxy

7th gen?


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I think we are all babies compared with Rudi


 

 yeah damn right... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  for now, I'm just satisfied using my rigs eventhough just average range...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's what I'm using this week.  I seem to alternate. Excuse the rubber band we're trying to come with a solution for this. (not sure if FiiO band will stretch enough) The problem is the player doesn't usually stay paired long and is often switched over, possibly some velcro, but I like the band functionality.

Colorfly CK4+ Copper interconnect (streetwiresz2) and the C&C BH amp.







*Edit:* Whoops! We better put some IEM's in, can't have music without them. 

Rockit R-50


----------



## doublea71

How are the Rockits? GR07 user here...


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> 7th gen?


 
  Yes. 160 GB slim


----------



## Paul Graham

Todays Portable Rig for moi - 
   
  Panasonic RQ-SX11 
  Westone UM1 Corsa Team Edition
  & A recording of Jean Michel Jarre's -
[size=1.6em] Les Chants magnétiques.[/size]


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here's what I'm using this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  you need something like this: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Anti-Slip-Pad-Anti-Rutsch-Matte-Haftmatte-Klebepad-Handy-NEU-/190660865767?pt=DE_Handy_PDA_Halterungen&hash=item2c6445eee7
   
  I have one at home, it really sticks to my cellphone, no rubber band can reach its adhesiveness....


----------



## nanaholic

6th gen iPod Nano > FiiO LOD > Ray Samuels Shadow > JH16Pro
 I found the perfect balance between sound quality, portability, and usability (yes I like the playback interface of iDevices) with this combination.  
  Also the battery lasts forever!


----------



## H20Fidelity

doublea71 said:


> How are the Rockits? GR07 user here...




They actually remind me of GR07's tone in some regards with _much_ better staging, imaging and separation. they're certainly neutral, their name would not suggest how they sound. A little bass light compared to GR07, a touch crisper in the mids due to the dual BA's, a touch polite in treble for me, (though I do like TF10 treble). Natural timbre, they can be a little sibilant like Vsonics. Overall very nice sounding IEM for $119 and something you must tune yourself into like GR07. to get the "vibe" 




rafa said:


> you need something like this: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Anti-Slip-Pad-Anti-Rutsch-Matte-Haftmatte-Klebepad-Handy-NEU-/190660865767?pt=DE_Handy_PDA_Halterungen&hash=item2c6445eee7
> 
> I have one at home, it really sticks to my cellphone, no rubber band can reach its adhesiveness....




I just bought one. Thanks RAFA!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





nanaholic said:


> 6th gen iPod Nano > FiiO LOD > Ray Samuels Shadow > JH16Pro
> I found the perfect balance between sound quality, portability, and usability (yes I like the playback interface of iDevices) with this combination.
> Also the battery lasts forever!


 
  nice set up. although I am not a fan of Apple the Nano looks nice in your set up.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> They actually remind me of GR07's tone in some regards with _much_ better staging, imaging and separation. they're certainly neutral, their name would not suggest how they sound. A little bass light compared to GR07, a touch crisper in the mids due to the dual BA's, a touch polite in treble for me, (though I do like TF10 treble). Natural timbre, they can be a little sibilant like Vsonics. Overall very nice sounding IEM for $119 and something you must tune yourself into like GR07. to get the "vibe"
> I just bought one. Thanks RAFA!


 

  No problemo


----------



## putente

Quote: 





rafa said:


> you need something like this: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Anti-Slip-Pad-Anti-Rutsch-Matte-Haftmatte-Klebepad-Handy-NEU-/190660865767?pt=DE_Handy_PDA_Halterungen&hash=item2c6445eee7
> 
> I have one at home, it really sticks to my cellphone, no rubber band can reach its adhesiveness....


 
   
   
  That seems rather odd and interesting, at the same time! Do you mean it can hold an amp and a DAP together, like the rubber bands, but just by placing that thong between them?


----------



## TrollDragon

Looks like just an anti-slip mat to me. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think it's a "sticky" anti slip mat?

lol Read this from the description.



> Note!
> Due to the pixel is different at different computers.Maybe the real product is a littile bit diffrent from our picture.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





pyro976 said:


> First post been learning a lot from you guys!! So thanks!!!
> 
> Clip zip, Rockbox'd, 32gb card loaded with all Flac/ fiio E5/ TF10's reshelled from Fisher
> Need new cables for all including my tf10's but not sure where to get em.
> ...


 
  Heard good things about SunRicky's stuff, been considering some of his Dark Lords cables for mine.


----------



## Santo8891

just arrived now... my new DAP...


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think it's a "sticky" anti slip mat?
> 
> lol Read this from the description.


 

 And I guess they hold stuff vertical as well as no slip.
  Here is the Chinese company that makes a few thousand styles of them.


----------



## Prakhar

To hold your source and amp together you could try using 3M dual lock. Tyll at Innerfidelity has a video and article on it. Its pretty slim, and lasts longer than velcro and sticks much more strongly.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> To hold your source and amp together you could try using 3M dual lock. Tyll at Innerfidelity has a video and article on it. Its pretty slim, and lasts longer than velcro and sticks much more strongly.


 
   
  Yep, its good stuff. I got some of the transparent low-profile dual lock tape, works well. Although it doesn't have as firm a hold as the regular profile dual lock tape it is plenty strong enough for holding an amp.


----------



## SkyBleu

I am currently using the 3M Dual Lock, the regular ones, they could probably hold bricks together. It does take a big of time to pry them apart on the first use.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think FiiO bands will get me out of trouble I ordered one of those sticky slip things.  The main thing is to swap out my players within 5 - 10 seconds, I don't won't to be prying apart dual lock or tape hard stuck to the back of my devices. My rigs don't require much portability for around the house. So bands are fine. 

@~Santo8891

Hifiman HM-601 or 602? is a nice player, has a wonderful warm atmosphere. I have one here, pairs well with amps from the line out, achieve different flavours! 

I just hope you don't mind charging it _everyday _like I do. :tongue_smile:


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think FiiO bands will get me out of trouble I ordered one of those sticky slip things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah... you bet...  it's HM 601... since I dont really need the DAC for my desktop... (already have my own desktop)
  I still looking for the better amp though...
   
  I guess it's no choice... as long as it's sounds good... eventhough the battery is pain in ass...


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





putente said:


> That seems rather odd and interesting, at the same time! Do you mean it can hold an amp and a DAP together, like the rubber bands, but just by placing that thong between them?


 
   
  Well, I have two different "sticky pads" at home. The bigger one can barely hold my iBasso D10 and my Cowon D3 together, but due to the fact that the back of the Cowon is kind of a matte surface it is not that good.
   
  Then there is the "sticky pad" that I have in my car. This one holds anything like it is mold in concrete.
   
  I do not know how the principle work...


----------



## doublea71

Thanks for the R50 synopsis; I'm intrigued, but I think I still want to go a step up from the GR07 (as soon as I sell/trade my Quads - no takers as of yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
  With my J3, I'm leaning towards an iem that's a bit warmer to offset what I perceive to be a cold-sounding dap ( edit: and I'm wondering it the 3Ai would do the trick...)


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> yeah... you bet...  it's HM 601... since I dont really need the DAC for my desktop... (already have my own desktop)
> I still looking for the better amp though...
> 
> I guess it's no choice... as long as it's sounds good... eventhough the battery is pain in ass...


 
  My friend replaced his HM602s battery with another battery double the size and it's able to play 8 hours continuously. I'm thinking of doing the same with my HM601 if i'm able to stick it in the case.


----------



## Ehr33

My vacation/weekend at my parents house rig. Goflex Satellite-iPhone 4S-Fostex HP P1-Heir Audio 4.ai


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ehr33 said:


> My vacation/weekend at my parents house rig. Goflex Satellite-iPhone 4S-Fostex HP P1-Heir Audio 4.ai


 
  Very nice!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





ehr33 said:


> My vacation/weekend at my parents house rig. Goflex Satellite-iPhone 4S-Fostex HP P1-Heir Audio 4.ai


 
   
  Ah, another GoFlex Satellite user!
   
  I got mine when I had an iPhone 4S for a while, used 8-Player to play FLAC from the GoFlex - which apps are you using with it?
   
  (now using Bubble UPnP with my Android devices, for any Android users out there)


----------



## Joe-Siow

My new rig, iRiver AK100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison/ Scorpion cables.
   
  High res music on the go. 24/96 music sounds amazing on the go.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> My new rig, iRiver AK100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison/ Scorpion cables.
> 
> High res music on the go. 24/96 music sounds amazing on the go.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Silver Poison's look great with your Miracles!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The Silver Poison's look great with your Miracles!


 
   
  Never mind the looks, it SOUNDS great too!


----------



## FatmanSize48

What's that piece of tape doing on the AK100?


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> What's that piece of tape doing on the AK100?


 
  Probably just bought it and was so excited he decided to post on head fi to share with everyone lol


----------



## Joe-Siow

Yet to get a screen protector, no time.
   
  It came with a back plate protector though.


----------



## Ehr33

nztechfreak said:


> Ah, another GoFlex Satellite user!
> 
> I got mine when I had an iPhone 4S for a while, used 8-Player to play FLAC from the GoFlex - which apps are you using with it?
> 
> (now using Bubble UPnP with my Android devices, for any Android users out there)




I'm using the Seagate Media apps, streaming Apple Lossless. I should check out the 8 player. Thanks!


----------



## AnakChan

joe-siow said:


> Yet to get a screen protector, no time.
> 
> It came with a back plate protector though.


It should have come with spare both front & back (in addition to whatever is already stuck on the AK100).


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It should have come with spare both front & back (in addition to whatever is already stuck on the AK100).


 
   
  Mine only came with the back one.
  Double and triple checked.


----------



## rianchaos

A new addition to my arsenal


----------



## Prakhar

Nice! Ice been thinking ogf doing something like that with a clip zip


----------



## putente

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Well, I have two different "sticky pads" at home. The bigger one can barely hold my iBasso D10 and my Cowon D3 together, but due to the fact that the back of the Cowon is kind of a matte surface it is not that good.
> 
> Then there is the "sticky pad" that I have in my car. This one holds anything like it is mold in concrete.
> 
> I do not know how the principle work...


 
   
   
  The one that holds things vertically is the one you recommended in that eBay link?


----------



## Retrias

ipod touch with lod connected to fiio e17 as an amp to dt 1350


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





retrias said:


> ipod touch with lod connected to fiio e17 as an amp to dt 1350


 
  MP3 or FLAC?
   
  Im running a similarish rig - 
  iPhone > LOD > E17 > HD25 and I can imagine yours sounds lush!
  Im thinking of getting the 1350's or T50p's later in the year due to great reviews and their similarity to the HD25


----------



## Teuneu

Get the dt1350. It's almost the same price, but definitely not the same SQ. (I have the dt1350 myself too)


----------



## punks15

Quote: 





teuneu said:


> Get the dt1350. It's almost the same price, but definitely not the same SQ. (I have the dt1350 myself too)


 

 Yup, better off with DT1350


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





putente said:


> The one that holds things vertically is the one you recommended in that eBay link?


 
   
  I was searching in the internet for a photo, but could not find any. At last I found this on ebay. Both of mine at home were a present from my mom  The one "vertical sticking" is similar I use at home. The one in the car was included with a cell phone holder. It is smaller than that one on ebay and much stickier. I do not know how sticky the ebay offer is.
   
  I would suggest you to go to the next cellphone store and try some out.
   

   
   

   

   
  I cut mine up, so it fits the smaller amps. Hopefully your questions are answered


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> MP3 or FLAC?
> 
> Im running a similarish rig -
> iPhone > LOD > E17 > HD25 and I can imagine yours sounds lush!
> Im thinking of getting the 1350's or T50p's later in the year due to great reviews and their similarity to the HD25


 

 i am using mp3(320 kbps) and some lq mp3 here and there
  there is also some alac converted from flac or ripped from cd, never really heard of the t50, but i demoed an hd 25-2 once and i lile the beyer more than the senn


----------



## putente

Quote: 





rafa said:


> I was searching in the internet for a photo, but could not find any. At last I found this on ebay. Both of mine at home were a present from my mom  The one "vertical sticking" is similar I use at home. The one in the car was included with a cell phone holder. It is smaller than that one on ebay and much stickier. I do not know how sticky the ebay offer is.
> 
> I would suggest you to go to the next cellphone store and try some out.
> 
> I cut mine up, so it fits the smaller amps. Hopefully your questions are answered


 
   
  Pretty impressive stuff there! I think H2O ordered the one you shared from eBay, so I'll wait for his feedback about it...


----------



## sh4d3

new upgrade!  Fiio DAC/AMP! This is all my audio section 
   

   
  Do U like the Koss hard case?


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





retrias said:


> ipod touch with lod connected to fiio e17 as an amp to dt 1350


 
  1st-I don't see an LOD...
  Have you contemplated jailbreaking and using the E17 as a DAC as well as an amp?


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> 1st-I don't see an LOD...
> Have you contemplated *jailbreaking and using the E17 as a DAC* as well as an amp?


 
   
  I've seen no one ever done it, but I might be wrong. I think it is 'rooting an android and using the E17 as a DAC' rather than on an iDevice.
   
  also
  1. I think the E7's been working with work-able android devices e.g. the Samsungs, Nexus 7 etc. E17 apparently draws too much current
  2. I could be wrong


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> A new addition to my arsenal


 
   
  OMG....that used to be my COP. Kinda weird!. But I'm glad is in good hands.


----------



## punks15

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> A new addition to my arsenal


 
  Nice!


----------



## rudi0504

rianchaos said:


> A new addition to my arsenal




Very nice and very good idea to fix your hippo biscuit direct to your headphone .
You cut the cable lost with your short mini to mini cable 

Hippo biscuit is very good dap in their class


----------



## rudi0504

My latest iem Sony XBA 40 pair with go dap x LME edition and iPhone 4 s


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My latest iem Sony XBA 40 pair with go dap x LME edition and iPhone 4 s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  That white cable actually looks stunning, nice photos too.


----------



## Swimsonny

Here is a lil rig to challenge rudi i think.
   
  iPhone 4 > Bluetooth > MyST PORTADAC 1866 > HiFiMAN RE-400
   
  Using the iPhone as it is a nice platform that also doubles up as my phone and of course has bluetooth. Then the portaDAC as it has a very high standard DAC and amp, much better than the iPhone has and does this via bluetooth so great flexibility. So why only the RE-400. Well i am really enjoying them but i am mainly using them as they are what i am currently reviewing so they make the rig and all in all, a very good one


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> 1st-I don't see an LOD...
> Have you contemplated jailbreaking and using the E17 as a DAC as well as an amp?


 

 1st, this is the picture with the lod

  2nd i dont think ypu can use the fiio as a dac by jailbreaking it
  iirc only some dac is compatible with apples usb standard
  like the clas and the hp1


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Here is a lil rig to challenge rudi i think.
> 
> iPhone 4 > Bluetooth > MyST PORTADAC 1866 > HiFiMAN RE-400
> 
> Using the iPhone as it is a nice platform that also doubles up as my phone and of course has bluetooth. Then the portaDAC as it has a very high standard DAC and amp, much better than the iPhone has and does this via bluetooth so great flexibility. So why only the RE-400. Well i am really enjoying them but i am mainly using them as they are what i am currently reviewing so they make the rig and all in all, a very good one


 
  Dang this phone/hdisk through bluetooth -> dac ->amp -> headphones solution is finally available!!!
   
  Quote: 





retrias said:


> 1st, this is the picture with the lod
> 
> 2nd i dont think ypu can use the fiio as a dac by jailbreaking it
> iirc only some dac is compatible with apples usb standard
> like the clas and the hp1


 
  Time to switch over to android~


----------



## Retrias

hahahha i do have an android  in form of a galaxy note 2, i just so happen to not have the cable yet or an android specific dac


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Dang this phone/hdisk through bluetooth -> dac ->amp -> headphones solution is finally available!!!
> 
> Time to switch over to android~


 
  Yes and it sounds amazing, i mean real amazing! Such a piece of art i think! Bluetooth iDevice and DAC with 4 other inputs and a line out!


----------



## mrAdrian

There really isn't any 'android specific' dac as the requirement is not fullfilled by the DAC but by the little droid ^^ Such a shame the E17 wouldn't work however (but I sold it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   
  Swimsonny now if only it is as slim as the glacier and gets cheaper OR I get some sales starting (junior jack-of-all-tradesman)!!! In my dreams it is actually a Bluetooth receiver that actually outputs the digital signal into USB, and has the size of well a bluetooth receiver i.e. a usb cap. Then one can simply carry his dac/amp around, e.g. the e17 and control volume there while switch songs on your phone.
   
  Or a receiver with a screen, as slim as the new iPod. Then I can carry a hdd in my carry bag and control it wirelessly.
   
  Like a Nano that can receive bluetooth signal and exports digital to a hpp1, except open source ^^


----------



## punks15

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My latest iem Sony XBA 40 pair with go dap x LME edition and iPhone 4 s


 
  Wow, white cables!


----------



## StyleElements

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Here is a lil rig to challenge rudi i think.
> 
> iPhone 4 > Bluetooth > MyST PORTADAC 1866 > HiFiMAN RE-400
> 
> ...


 
   
  No wires between DAP and amp... Wow! How does it compete with other portable amps you've tried?
   


rudi0504 said:


> My latest iem Sony XBA 40 pair with go dap x LME edition and iPhone 4
> s


 
   
  Looking fancy, rudi! How do they sound?


----------



## Swimsonny

It's not DAP and amp. It's a DAC and amp. So works like a hp-p1, wireless.

Sound is great but will do comparisons etc later


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> I've seen no one ever done it, but I might be wrong. I think it is 'rooting an android and using the E17 as a DAC' rather than on an iDevice.
> 
> also
> 1. I think the E7's been working with work-able android devices e.g. the Samsungs, Nexus 7 etc. E17 apparently draws too much current
> 2. I could be wrong


 
  I believe that with a jailbreak, a $1 app, and an Apple CCK, the E17 will work.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> I've seen no one ever done it, but I might be wrong. I think it is 'rooting an android and using the E17 as a DAC' rather than on an iDevice.
> 
> also
> 1. I think the E7's been working with work-able android devices e.g. the Samsungs, Nexus 7 etc. E17 apparently draws too much current
> 2. I could be wrong


 
   
  The FiiO E17 USB DAC/amp can interwork with a stock Android-powered Galaxy S3 using the USB Audio Recorder PRO app:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1020#post_8958018
   
  A list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with standard USB DAC and a list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the stock Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy Note II / S III can be found at the following post:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1380#post_9064874


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> I believe that with a jailbreak, a $1 app, and an Apple CCK, the E17 will work.


 
   
  Seen the E7 working on an iPad, but not an iPhone or other phones/music players. Would be great if you have some photos to back it up, I'm sure heaps people would be crazy about it!


----------



## StyleElements

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> It's not DAP and amp. It's a DAC and amp. So works like a hp-p1, wireless.
> 
> Sound is great but will do comparisons etc later


 
   
  Ha, no worries man. Thanks for the info. I was actually just marvelling at the lack of wires between the DAP (iPhone) and the amp/DAC, not between the amp and the DAC. That is pretty awesome, I can't believe it's $895 but I might have use for a device like the portaDAC. 
   
  I'm still searching for my perfect portable rig - right now it seems like the beginners' setup below is holding me over, until I source a good amp and DAC (and have the money to splurge on them, too!)...
   
   

  Cowon Z2 - FiiO E11 - Sennheiser IE80


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> It's not DAP and amp. It's a DAC and amp. So works like a hp-p1, wireless.
> 
> Sound is great but will do comparisons etc later


 
  That's wild stuff - has bluetooth progressed to the point where there's no audible (but perhaps measurable) degradation of the sound quality? Does using bt have much impact on battery life?


----------



## gEEkzz




----------



## magg86

DF mexico.


----------



## magg86

desde df mexico
ipod 160gb+ sansa clip+ colorfly c3/wav 24 bit. & fiio e07k +fiio e 11 +aiaiai-tma-1 y allen&heath xone 
xd2-53.nice,


----------



## SkyBleu

@~Magg86, may I ask why you are using two E11's on one rig?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I must say Magg86, those are some interesting interconnects.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





styleelements said:


> Ha, no worries man. Thanks for the info. I was actually just marvelling at the lack of wires between the DAP (iPhone) and the amp/DAC, not between the amp and the DAC. That is pretty awesome, I can't believe it's $895 but I might have use for a device like the portaDAC.
> 
> I'm still searching for my perfect portable rig - right now it seems like the beginners' setup below is holding me over, until I source a good amp and DAC (and have the money to splurge on them, too!)...
> 
> ...


 
  I am sure most people could find a use for it hehehe, it is a very nice item! Your rig looks like it is doing a nice job as it is so there is no rush in upgrading. Instead of upgrading tiny increases at a time, now just wait until you can get something end game!
  Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> That's wild stuff - has bluetooth progressed to the point where there's no audible (but perhaps measurable) degradation of the sound quality? Does using bt have much impact on battery life?


 
  I think USB sounds a little bit better (in intense listening, not so much casual listening) and coaxial and optical i have not yet tried but i would expect to be better for a few reasons and the fact they also support up to 24/96 when usb and BT are just 24/44.1. I have not run it out of battery yet so can not say  Bluetooth is getting better though like with the UE9000!


----------



## mrAdrian

Bluetooth transfers digitally so the loss shouldn't be great if any. I always blamed the DAC in those bluetooth devices.


----------



## Swimsonny

it is nothing horrendous, one may think it is a bit gimmicky but it separates it from anything else, adds huge compatibility, iPod Touch/iPhone/android/any phone really and also sounds better than most things i have ever hear!


----------



## LFC_SL

Pretty cool. Was reading your UE9000 review are you going completely wireless? , although shame younger siblings do not appear to have wireless bluetooth (have no need for nc)


----------



## Swimsonny

If i was to i would have to get a wireless transmitter for connecting the UE9000 to the 1866 which is no biggie. If this is possible (i think so right) then i will at one point for the hell of it but i do not use the 9000 enough to rush into getting one right now. Also the 9000 is in NC/V Shaped mode in bluetooth....
   
  Yes you do have to pay a premium for wireless


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> If i was to i would have to get a* wireless transmitter* for connecting the UE9000 to the 1866 which is no biggie. If this is possible (i think so right) then i will at one point for the hell of it but i do not use the 9000 enough to rush into getting one right now. Also the 9000 is in NC/V Shaped mode in bluetooth....
> 
> Yes you do have to pay a premium for wireless


 
   
  Imo that wireless DECODER is guilty of the sound degradation, along with what UE intentionally designed to alter the FR. The transmission loss shouldn't be big, it is the decoding's fault.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





magg86 said:


> DF mexico.


 
   
  Quote: 





magg86 said:


> desde df mexico
> ipod 160gb+ sansa clip+ colorfly c3/wav 24 bit. & fiio e07k +fiio e 11 +aiaiai-tma-1 y allen&heath xone
> xd2-53.nice,


 
   
  Just wondering why you are double amping? 
  And does it make any improvements??? :/


----------



## AnakChan

Next set of gear to listen to and review...
   
Ortofon MHd-Q7 already done, VentureCraft Go-DAP DD Socket 1 (with Muses 01 OpAmp), Tralucent 1Plus2 with silver cables, and VentureCraft crazy thick gauge interconnects/LODs.


----------



## Swimsonny

My Portable Gear Drawer:
   
  Not everything but a fair bit of my stuff


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> My Portable Gear Drawer:
> 
> Not everything but a fair bit of my stuff


 
  Hmm...wheres the cans/IEMs tho?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Hmm...wheres the cans/IEMs tho?


 
  Some of my cans are away stored, 8 pairs on the wall. IEMs that i use a lot are on the other desk drawer and the ones i do not use that much are in a cupboard i have next to my desk....


----------



## rudi0504

My latest portable headphone ultrasone Signature DJ

Source : iPod classic 7 G 160 Gb
Amp : RSA RS 71 A single ended amp 
Headphone : ultrasone ed 8 ruthenium recable whiplash twag elite 2 balance RSA
 Ultrasone signature DJ


----------



## xinghui0711

rudi0504 said:


> My latest portable headphone ultrasone Signature DJ
> 
> Source : iPod classic 7 G 160 Gb
> Amp : RSA RS 71 A single ended amp
> ...




What a sexy rig !


----------



## magg86

tenks


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Just wondering why you are double amping?
> And does it make any improvements??? :/


 
  Well, technically, he is triple amping in this rig:


magg86 said:


>


----------



## Swimsonny

i personally do not think double amping is good so triple amping/// :/


----------



## TrollDragon

Welcome to Head-Fi where all amps have Uplink ports... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rudi0504

swimsonny said:


> Here is a lil rig to challenge rudi i think.
> 
> iPhone 4 > Bluetooth > MyST PORTADAC 1866 > HiFiMAN RE-400
> 
> Using the iPhone as it is a nice platform that also doubles up as my phone and of course has bluetooth. Then the portaDAC as it has a very high standard DAC and amp, much better than the iPhone has and does this via bluetooth so great flexibility. So why only the RE-400. Well i am really enjoying them but i am mainly using them as they are what i am currently reviewing so they make the rig and all in all, a very good one




Thank you for sharing 

It is very genius solution from porta Dac that support Bluetooth for you iPhone 

How is the sound quality different between the Bluetooth connection vs Lod to mini to your iPhone ?


----------



## rudi0504

ayecee said:


> That white cable actually looks stunning, nice photos too.




Thank you for your compliment


----------



## rudi0504

styleelements said:


> No wires between DAP and amp... Wow! How does it compete with other portable amps you've tried?
> 
> 
> Looking fancy, rudi! How do they sound?




Sony XBA 4 vs XBA 40 

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac amp : Ventura craft go dap x with LME 49860 op amp upgrade version
Iem : Sony XBA 40

High : 
XBA 4 : to peaky and harsh 
XBA 40 : more refine high smooth and detail high 

Mid : 
XBA 4 ;laid back and sound not as sweet as XBA 40
XBA 40 : forward and sweet clear mid than XBA 4

Bass :
XBA 4 : about the same like XBA 4
XBA 40 : has better bass detail 

Separation :
XBA 40 has better separation than XBA 4, that you can imagine the instrument position 
Better than XBA 4

Soundstage :
XBA 40 has wider soundstage than XBA 4

Conclusion : XBA 40 is very good for long listening , not like XBA 4 make my ear very fast fatigue 
 Because the high is harsh and peaky 

This is my personal opinion


----------



## rudi0504

xinghui0711 said:


> What a sexy rig !




Thank you xinghui0711
These sound excellent for portable headphones from ultrasone


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Well, technically, he is triple amping in this rig:


 
   
  Indeed


----------



## FatmanSize48

But why triple amp when you can quad amp?


----------



## canikickit1

80gb iPod -> FiiO L8 -> JDS Labs CMoyBB v2.03 -> Etymotic HF5s.

Stuck together with Velcro


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





canikickit1 said:


> 80gb iPod -> FiiO L8 -> JDS Labs CMoyBB v2.03 -> Etymotic HF5s.
> 
> Stuck together with Velcro


 
  Why don't you use a LOD cable since your source is the iPod...


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Why don't you use a LOD cable since your source is the iPod...


 
  I thought the bottom was for DACs only


----------



## n3utra1

Quote: 





canikickit1 said:


>


 
   
  What's the name of this iPod case? I badly need one


----------



## calipilot227

Looks like a Griffin Reflect, could be wrong


----------



## LinkPro

The next entry in my quest to find the perfect portable over-ear headphones. Looking for the perfect balance between sound, stylish look and comfort. Didn't know something like that is so hard to get right :/
   
  iPod touch 5G -> harman/kardon NC. No amps, I simply prefer plugging straight into the iPod jack, the bulkiness of having bricks attached to it has never appealed to me.


----------



## chuckle490

What I've got going on, at the moment. iPod Classic 160 GB < Fiio L3 LOD ( I have a pure silver LOD on the way) < Fiio E11 < V-MODA M-100
  Next up for me is the ZO2.3 to double amp with the E11.


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> I thought the bottom was for DACs only


 
   


 if you use headphone out from any DAP, and then you connect to amp, that's make you double amp it... that's why if use apple class DAP, much better to use LOD if want to use amp...
  at first I dunno either... until my friend tell me, and I try it myself that's make a big diffrents... the sound far more clearer not muddy again...


----------



## calipilot227

To clarify, the dock connector can output a line-level analog signal as well as a digital one. You can use an LOD like the Fiio L3 or L9 to achieve this.


----------



## Dnas999

Heres my setup. It's the only one I got... The iPod Classic is a hand-me-down from one of my sister's friends, and it's so beat up that I can't even see the model number anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan on using a LOD soon, but for now, I'm rockin the iPod Classic (gen idk)< Fiio L8 < Fiio Andes (E07k) < MEelectronics A161p and or Philips Citiscape Uptown.


----------



## H20Fidelity

iPods, iPods everywhere. :devil_face:


----------



## canikickit1

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Why don't you use a LOD cable since your source is the iPod...


 
  Made me wonder as well-
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633457/ipod-classic-lod-and-headphone-out-measure-the-same
   
  If I were to switch out the FiiO L8 with a FiiO L9 would the sound quality make that big of a difference?


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> There really isn't any 'android specific' dac as the requirement is not fullfilled by the DAC but by the little droid ^^ Such a shame the E17 wouldn't work however (but I sold it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is what i mean though, i am looking for an android compatible dac,so at the moment i am not usinf the note 2 as a dap ,besides saving memory space is good when i have enough space in my pocket but my dism is filling up


----------



## BattleBrat

My Leckerton UHA 4 worked straight out of my Archos G9 101 tablet


----------



## Swimsonny

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for sharing
> 
> It is very genius solution from porta Dac that support Bluetooth for you iPhone
> 
> How is the sound quality different between the Bluetooth connection vs Lod to mini to your iPhone ?




Using a LOD would not work as a LOD is analog data and thus only takes digital. The only way you can use with iPhone is Bluetooth. And it sounds amazing. I think you'd have fun with one


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





battlebrat said:


> My Leckerton UHA 4 worked straight out of my Archos G9 101 tablet


 
   
  Yes, this is a known thing. They were the first Android device with USB audio, I posted about it here last year when I had one


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> What I've got going on, at the moment. iPod Classic 160 GB < Fiio L3 LOD ( I have a pure silver LOD on the way) < Fiio E11 < V-MODA M-100
> *Next up for me is the ZO2.3 to double amp with the E11.*


 
  Why in the world would you want to do that?
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> iPods, iPods everywhere.


 
   
  Maybe because they work properly....no need to reset them, they actually do gapless playback, the battery life is decent, the playlist users can easily add playlists to them, etc,  etc. And compared to the *cough* "audiophile" players, they are actually somewhat reasonably priced....lol


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





canikickit1 said:


> Made me wonder as well-
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633457/ipod-classic-lod-and-headphone-out-measure-the-same
> 
> If I were to switch out the FiiO L8 with a FiiO L9 would the sound quality make that big of a difference?


 
   
  In a word YES.
  However there is more to it than just swapping to an LOD.
  The Source makes a huge difference,
  So say you're listening to 128kbps mp3's then its gonna sound not so great either way.
  When I swapped out to an LOD I noticed the difference immediately.
  you're going straight from the DAC to your Cmoy and the signal is going to be cleaner, Crisper
  & more detailed.
   
  Wether the difference is Big or small is down to YOUR ears, As we are all different in how we 
  perceive sound. 
   
  Hope this helps a little??


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dnas999 said:


> Heres my setup. It's the only one I got... The iPod Classic is a hand-me-down from one of my sister's friends, and it's so beat up that I can't even see the model number anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The IPC is a workhorse.Great system you have there...Lovin' the Little River Band too!


----------



## SkyBleu

@longbowbbs how are the Uptowns? Rating out of ten?


----------



## TrollDragon

h20fidelity said:


> iPods, iPods everywhere. :devil_face:



And not a flac to be found... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> And not a flac to be found...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Unless of course you have a iPhone


----------



## Retrias

what if the people that uses ipod uses ALAC, which should be the same as FLAC anyway, considering they are both lossless file format


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





retrias said:


> what if the people that uses ipod uses ALAC, which should be the same as FLAC anyway, considering they are both lossless file format


 
   
  And this too  etc etc.....
   
  iOS, Android... They're both good platforms.


----------



## chuckle490

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Why in the world would you want to do that?


 
   Go on over to the basshead thread and you'll see that double amping the E11 with the ZO2.3 is a popular basshead setup. I think it may be a bit bulky in the long run to double amp but I can't think of anything that would be a big upgrade that would retain the sme amoun of bass for sub $200. I was loking at the C&C BH but I havent read enough on it.
   
  Quote:


trolldragon said:


> And not a flac to be found...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I listen to mostly ALAC. Either ripped from CDs or convert from a WAV download.


----------



## Arietites




----------



## 808Ronin

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Unless of course you have a iPhone


 
  Or Rockboxed Classic


----------



## anoxy

linkpro said:


> The next entry in my quest to find the perfect portable over-ear headphones. Looking for the perfect balance between sound, stylish look and comfort. Didn't know something like that is so hard to get right :/
> 
> iPod touch 5G -> harman/kardon NC. No amps, I simply prefer plugging straight into the iPod jack,* the bulkiness of having bricks attached to it has never appealed to me. *



So you attach bricks to your head instead lol


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





arietites said:


>


 
  Nice, are those the stock silicone tips on the TF10s? Never got a fit on those...had to use Complys.


----------



## lightningfarron

JH16+Toxic Silver Poison and Scorpion Hybrid Cable+Walkman NW-S764 Hatsune Miku Edition


----------



## Arietites

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Nice, are those the stock silicone tips on the TF10s? Never got a fit on those...had to use Complys.


 
   


 => Comply Tx-500... Same for me with stock tips..


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

lightningfarron said:


> JH16+Toxic Silver Poison and Scorpion Hybrid Cable+Walkman NW-S764 Hatsune Miku Edition





Nice! I assume that this edition is an absolute rarity :-D 
Is this thing able to power the JH16 properly? 
This cable looks awesome but anything but flexible...


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Nice! I assume that this edition is an absolute rarity :-D
> Is this thing able to power the JH16 properly?
> This cable looks awesome but anything but flexible...


 

 yeah i was really lucky to get one of it. it powers up the jh16 just fine but wont show the jh16 potential.
  the cable is really flexible considering it has 8 wire. the egornomic is top notch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TheGame21x

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my Sansa Clip+ Rig.


----------



## Dnas999

-


----------



## Dnas999

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> @longbowbbs how are the Uptowns? Rating out of ten?


 
  I know I can't say much (seeing that these are the first and only pair of headphones I've have), but I'd give em a solid 8/10. For what you can pick them up now, it's a no brainer if your looking in the sub $100 price range. It lacks some detailing in the mid range, and once you get to the lower frequencies it starts to lose some of the tightness. Other than that, I'd say they're amazing!


----------



## mosshorn

I swear, I would own a Sony player so fast if they had a %^&*ing SD card slot :c


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

I can't even manage to fill up my 64GB J3 
So a SD-slot is cool, but not that important for me.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Why in the world would you want to do that?
> 
> 
> Maybe because they work properly....no need to reset them, they actually do gapless playback, the battery life is decent, the playlist users can easily add playlists to them, etc,  etc. And compared to the *cough* "audiophile" players, they are actually somewhat reasonably priced....lol


 
   
  And they aren't drenched in snake oil


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





arietites said:


>


 
  Cracking albumn!


----------



## SkyBleu

Ah, that's alright, I suppose 

I've had a lot of bad experiences with Philips products (refunded three pairs of headphones and one set of in ears), so I think I'll pass on these haha


----------



## SkyBleu

Ah, that's alright, I suppose 

I've had a lot of bad experiences with Philips products (refunded three pairs of headphones and one set of in ears), so I think I'll pass on these haha


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:  





> Maybe because they work properly....no need to reset them, they actually do gapless playback, the battery life is decent, the playlist users can easily add playlists to them, etc,  etc. And compared to the *cough* "audiophile" players, they are actually somewhat reasonably priced....lol


 
  Sing it out brother


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Maybe because they work properly....no need to reset them, they actually do gapless playback, the battery life is decent, the playlist users can easily add playlists to them, etc,  etc. And compared to the *cough* "audiophile" players, they are actually somewhat reasonably priced....lol


 
   
  Ugh, now you're making me want another Ipod XD


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Why in the world would you want to do that?
> 
> 
> Maybe because they work properly....no need to reset them, they actually do gapless playback, the battery life is decent, the playlist users can easily add playlists to them, etc,  etc. And compared to the *cough* "audiophile" players, they are actually somewhat reasonably priced....lol




You can keep them, sound like screeching banshee's.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> You can keep them, sound like screeching banshee's.


 
  Never having heard one of those mythical beasts, I guess I'll have to take your word on that one.


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Never having heard one of those mythical beasts, I guess I'll have to take your word on that one.




Without derailing the thread to much. There's a whole world of detail and atmosphere I don't find in Apple devices, they sound rather blank or straight forward, like coffee without any milk or sugar. The players I choose to use have very obvious black spaces behind the music, they each have a different flavour of coffee bean which gives them personality, once you learn that personality you achieve completely separate buzz from listening. If I was going to get an Apple device I would be amping to flavour the signal that way, however I still think they lack in technical ability. I could crap on about separation and other technical areas but my main point is they don't have a taste imo. 

Anyway... last thing I want is for this thread to turn into an Apple debate.  The numbers are high. :devil_face:


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





n3utra1 said:


> What's the name of this iPod case? I badly need one


 
  Which classic do you have? the fatback or newer thin ones? If it's a fatty go with the iSkin Claro. Super solid hard case with silicon layer on the inside for shock absorptsion.


----------



## Greed

dnas999 said:


> I know I can't say much (seeing that these are the first and only pair of headphones I've have), but I'd give em a solid 8/10. For what you can pick them up now, it's a no brainer if your looking in the sub $100 price range. It lacks some detailing in the mid range, and once you get to the lower frequencies it starts to lose some of the tightness. Other than that, I'd say they're amazing!




Personally, I think the CAL! is a much better headphone overall. I purchased the Uptowns, because of the rave I had read about them from a few people, unfortunately I was extremely disappointed when I heard them. Only thing I can say about the Uptowns is that they are very comfortable for 60$ headphones.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> @longbowbbs how are the Uptowns? Rating out of ten?


 
  Not my rig...I like the look though!


----------



## usernamekoh

my avatar


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





usernamekoh said:


> my avatar


 
  The epitome of laziness right here.


----------



## Greed

ayecee said:


> The epitome of laziness right here.




Don't think he/she can upload pictures yet, it's there 2nd post.


----------



## Santo8891

I think coz he can't post picture yet..


----------



## PanamaHat

Trying these out for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the ue4000
   
   

   
  Sound quality? It's alright for a cheap closed portable set. I'm not a very analytical listener when on the metro or just walking to the grocery store so that's not a problem. The mic is very clear sounding and the cable terminates in a right angle, pretty good portable.
   
   

   
  It's also quite good looking imo


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Without derailing the thread to much. There's a whole world of detail and atmosphere I don't find in Apple devices, they sound rather blank or straight forward, like coffee without any milk or sugar. The players I choose to use have very obvious black spaces behind the music, they each have a different flavour of coffee bean which gives them personality, once you learn that personality you achieve completely separate buzz from listening. If I was going to get an Apple device I would be amping to flavour the signal that way, however I still think they lack in technical ability. I could crap on about separation and other technical areas but my main point is they don't have a taste imo.
> 
> Anyway... last thing I want is for this thread to turn into an Apple debate.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your making me want coffee now!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Power to the coffee bean!


----------



## DarSevn

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Without derailing the thread to much. There's a whole world of detail and atmosphere I don't find in Apple devices, they sound rather blank or straight forward, like coffee without any milk or sugar. The players I choose to use have very obvious black spaces behind the music, they each have a different flavour of coffee bean which gives them personality, once you learn that personality you achieve completely separate buzz from listening. If I was going to get an Apple device I would be amping to flavour the signal that way, however I still think they lack in technical ability. I could crap on about separation and other technical areas but my main point is they don't have a taste imo.
> 
> Anyway... last thing I want is for this thread to turn into an Apple debate.
> 
> ...


 
  For me, this is why I enjoy my iPod.  Not being a true audiophile, and listening to music purely for the enjoyment of the sound that reaches my ears, Apple does a fantastic job in this regard.  I have quite a few songs on my iPod and I can easily switch from song to song within seconds.  That and the playlist functions make it an easy choice for my day to day source, and the Genius function is a great way to hear a song you might not even think about listening.
   
  I do plan on getting some better in-ears soon though, so I will probably pick up another player and do a comparison just to see if my non audiophile ears can hear a difference.  I just have to decide between universal or customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But seriously, milk and sugar in coffee?  That is just wrong


----------



## BananaMilkShake

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Which classic do you have? the fatback or newer thin ones? If it's a fatty go with the iSkin Claro. Super solid hard case with silicon layer on the inside for shock absorptsion.


 
  Anybody using the iSkin Claro with the Shure IEMS? I have the SE215 and the jack is huge. Wonder if it will fit through the tiny case hole?


----------



## Retrias

I am still using idevices , because of the UI and the ease of use , whenever I have a new song, i can just plug it in to my PC and it will work , and I am rather confident it will work that way for a long time, without changing softwares or drag and dropping everything each time I have a new song. I can move to something like poweramp on android platform because of how I can do the same as like the ipod with just an app, when I found a way to import the entirety of my library keeping its formatting and playlist into a player, only then I will switch to one of those spartan hardcore audio player


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Your making me want coffee now!


 
  You could be a musical Barista!


----------



## Swimsonny

Flashing the correct kernel on to my Nexus 7 so i can USB audio has turned out to be impossible. It has really annoyed me because it just simply says fail in TWRP when i try and flash what i want. This means i can not use the USB DACs that i would like with it but what i can use is the best DAC i have because its ability to use bluetooth.
   
  So here was todays rather enjoyable rig:
   
  Nexus 7 > Bluetooth > MyST 1866 PortaDAC > Effect Audio Apollo Cable > Heir Audio 4.Ai
   
  What i will say is it sounds amazing. We lose the cruddy DAC of the Nexus 7 and get the unbelievably detailed and smooth sound of the 1866 R-2R DAC and then we los a bit of the mid-bass and warmth of the 4.Ai with the upgrade cable resulting in a more neutral and transparent IEM. This really is a top tier rig!


----------



## mrAdrian

Is the PortaDAC as big as a Matrix M-Stage??


----------



## Swimsonny

I have never seen the M-Stage? How come. This is not too big at all, thinner than iPhone 4 and a inch longer. Not to heavy either. M-Stage can not be used as a DAC for absolutely anything (minus amp3 players without bluetooth) like this.


----------



## doublea71

What's the battery life with the Nexus/BT/Amp setup? And does the Nexus transmit the audio uncompressed? I read that the S3 can do this, so I'm guessing it can.


----------



## Swimsonny

OOh, i have not actually ran it out yet. I have been going at least 7 hours at a time with the 1866 on BT, maybe more as i am charging to be on the safe side. The N7 easily out lasts that, that thing never runs out.
   
  I am not sure what you mean there. It is sending the audio as digital, not analog because you us the 1866 DAC and amp. It is lossless as well because i have been using FLAC and WAV and it sounds amazing for sure!
   
  With the Cosmic Ears MA2 as this thread is all about the pics!


----------



## skamp

Bluetooth audio (A2DP) is lossy (very much so, audibly so last time I tried), doesn't matter that your sources are lossless. The codec that's used by default, SBC, is actually worse than MP3. No idea what codec your Bluetooth receiver uses though, as no specs are available at this moment.


----------



## Dreamnine

Does anyone still use A2DP?
   
  I think Bluetooth has come on a bit since then.


----------



## skamp

dreamnine said:


> Does anyone still use A2DP?
> 
> I think Bluetooth has come on a bit since then.




There's no other profile for audio. Recent revisions didn't change that.


----------



## skamp

Apparently Apple products support AAC over bluetooth at ~264 kbps, maybe his Bluetooth receiver supports that as well, who knows. That would be much better, and probably transparent. Using lossless sources is still preferable, so that no lossy-to-lossy transcoding takes place.


----------



## mrAdrian

I thought bluetooth transfers the files digitally and the decoding is done by the DAC, or am I wrong?
   
  What if it is just done like a file transfer and the DAC does all the rest, or is it not as simple?


----------



## skamp

There's not enough bandwidth to just transport the original PCM data, untouched. Lossy transcoding must be done before wireless transport. The default codec is SBC, which is supported everywhere but is pretty bad. There are optional codecs allowed by the A2DP spec, among which, apt-X (which is allegedly transparent, but has very limited support), and apparently, AAC-LC (which should also be transparent, supported by iOS Apple devices). Apple recommends using AAC for all accessories designed for their products.

The big question is, what does the MyST support? The product page doesn't say anything at all.

Edit: and I don't know why the spec didn't allow for just transporting the original AAC or MP3 files untouched as data, and including those decoders with every receiver. Price maybe? All I know is that everything gets systematically transcoded.

Edit 2: even the $500 Parrot Zik bluetooth headphones use SBC. Blah!


----------



## usernamekoh

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> The epitome of laziness right here.


 
   
  Quote: 





greed said:


> Don't think he/she can upload pictures yet, it's there 2nd post.


 
   
  Quote: 





santo8891 said:


> I think coz he can't post picture yet..


 
   
   
  Sorry for that i just cant upload an image here "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again." 
   


 _ive tried to upload it but it doesnt post oh no!_
   
  this is my Sony Walkman Z and Audio Technica ATH-M50 i can go anywhere with those even im naked 
   
  by the way im just a newbie got 3problems
   
   
   
  this is my Sony Walkman Z and Audio Technica ATH-M50 i can go anywhere with those even im naked 
   
  by the way im just a newbie got 3problems
  1st.i need a charger (ac adapter )
  2nd. need high quality of songs for free do you where?
  3rd. do i have to buy dac or amp and which kind?
   
  thank youu


----------



## rianchaos

> this is my Sony Walkman Z and Audio Technica ATH-M50 *i can go anywhere with those even im naked *


 

  Why would you go anywhere naked, dude... Where do you put the Walkman if you decide to "go anywhere" naked?
   
  for the questions, post them in appropriate thread. Plus, you can actually google the answer for number 2, go to an electronic store for no 1 and look for the Sony Z thread for no. 3
   
  I'll help with the pic


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





usernamekoh said:


> 1st.i need a charger (ac adapter )
> *Amazon*
> 2nd. need high quality of songs for free do you where?
> *Bandcamp, Google*
> ...


----------



## Paul Graham

Keeping it simple today...


----------



## Retrias

rianchaos said:


> Why would you go anywhere naked, dude... Where do you put the Walkman if you decide to "go anywhere" naked?
> 
> for the questions, post them in appropriate thread. Plus, you can actually google the answer for number 2, go to an electronic store for no 1 and look for the Sony Z thread for no. 3
> 
> I'll help with the pic



 
 Do you ever see those rubber band fiio or some other manufacturer gave you? you use that to latch your DAP stack to your body no?


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Keeping it simple today...


 
  Are those the Active line of Complys? How do you like them? They look scratchy and uncomfortable, but I find that my T-400/TX-100 (Isolation line) fall out easily. What do you think of their comfort/isolation compared to other tips?


----------



## Paul Graham

Nope, They're the S-Series. They may not look it But they're actually properly soft and comfy lol.
  Personally I love them


----------



## RestoredSparda

Nice rigs everyone. Here's my current set up.


----------



## esmBOS

My bugdet gym setup! LOVING it! Old Creative Zen that I found in a drawer -> BTG ic -> Fiio E17 (with plumbing O-rings. As sturdy as it gets!) -> CE 2BA micros. Great explosive sound for the gym. The CE's stay where they are supposed to, as they are customs, and if anything happens to the Zen, who cares! And if anything happens to the Fiio, I'll have a good reason to go higher tier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We need MOAR pictures in this thread!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





usernamekoh said:


> Sorry for that i just cant upload an image here "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."


 
   
  I get this issue occasionally too, usually I just try refreshing, then if it still happens I just change browser.


----------



## Destroyer95

Quote: 





usernamekoh said:


> Sorry for that i just cant upload an image here "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> 
> 
> 
> _ive tried to upload it but it doesnt post oh no!_


 
   
  You will be able to post pictures after either your 10th or 15th post  I had the same issue


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





destroyer95 said:


> You will be able to post pictures after either your 10th or 15th post  I had the same issue


 
  Really? I tried uploading my rig a few pages back, and I got that error. I just tried a few more times and it happened to work.


----------



## Dnas999

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> My bugdet gym setup! LOVING it! Old Creative Zen that I found in a drawer -> BTG ic -> Fiio E17 (with plumbing O-rings. As sturdy as it gets!) -> CE 2BA micros. Great explosive sound for the gym. The CE's stay where they are supposed to, as they are customs, and if anything happens to the Zen, who cares! And if anything happens to the Fiio, I'll have a good reason to go higher tier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm loving the Infected Mushroom!


----------



## Mimouille

Hello guys, my current (trans-) portable set-up. Still need burning but love the sound. iBasso DX100 > ALO Audio SXC22 > Continental V3 > Beat Audio Sapphire Cable > Shure SE530x6 (6 drivers reshell from UM). Customs soon to be replaced by UM Miracles.


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





destroyer95 said:


> You will be able to post pictures after either your 10th or 15th post  I had the same issue


 

 6th post you already can post pict


----------



## FatmanSize48

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Hello guys, my current (trans-) portable set-up. Still need burning but love the sound. iBasso DX100 > ALO Audio SXC22 > Continental V3 > Beat Audio Sapphire Cable > Shure SE530x6 (6 drivers reshell from UM). Customs soon to be replaced by UM Miracles.


 
  That's some nice Schiit.


----------



## TrollDragon

Monoprice 8323 (Comfort Version) with the Colorfly C3


----------



## Gordo68

Bargain rig here! Sansa Fuze 4 gb($10 used), Monoprice 8323 ($29), Fiio E11 ($60). Right at a hundred bucks before I add in the 32 gb MicroSd and the upgraded headphone cord. Pretty happy with results so far, but looking at some slightly classier headphones to use with it.


----------



## Gordo68

Those pads do look really comfy Trollmaster, mind telling where they come from?


----------



## DigitalFreak

iPod 7th Gen, ALO RX MKII V-MODA M-100


----------



## Retrias

Ipod touch 7th gen.... someone is from the future probably 2017 or so  considering apples schedule


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Ipod touch 7th gen.... someone is from the future probably 2017 or so  considering apples schedule


 
  Oh crap, thanks for the correction dude. Post edited


----------



## SkyBleu

Here is my second portable rig, consisting of a Sansa Clip+, FiiO L8 mini interconnect, and On-Earz The Pure headphones.
   
  I must admit, this is pretty portable for a headphone setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For those who are wondering why it seems a bit tacky, it is because these are my unwanted parts/devices that don't interest me anymore, so I turned it into this for my "On-the-go" rig.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Maybe my HP-P1/ipod Touch/T5p is now considered portable?


----------



## SkyBleu

Is that a wooden framed iPod touch?
   
  Classy..


----------



## usernamekoh

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> Why would you go anywhere naked, dude... Where do you put the Walkman if you decide to "go anywhere" naked?
> 
> for the questions, post them in appropriate thread. Plus, you can actually google the answer for number 2, go to an electronic store for no 1 and look for the Sony Z thread for no. 3
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





prakhar said:


>


 
   
 1st.i need a charger (ac adapter )
 *Amazon (can use any 5v output )*
 2nd. need high quality of songs for free do you where?
 *Bandcamp, Google *
 3rd. do i have to buy dac or amp and which kind?
 *Not really necessary for your current headphones*
  
 *can i use other usb charger ?*
  
 thank youu


----------



## psion84

Some pics of my new rig.


----------



## mrAdrian

Psion, why are you using the adapter??


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Psion, why are you using the adapter??


 
   
  To avoid wearing out the 3.5mm audio port on the ibasso. just a pre-caution. hehe.


----------



## TrollDragon

gordo68 said:


> Those pads do look really comfy Trollmaster, mind telling where they come from?



Hey Gordo68!

Those are the Pearstone Deluxe Ear pads available at Amazon & B&H. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H20Fidelity

psion84 said:


> Some pics of my new rig.




That would sound awesome, how are you enjoying the W4? I have my eyes on them ever since hearing W3 this week.

Do you find them warm?


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That would sound awesome, how are you enjoying the W4? I have my eyes on them ever since hearing W3 this week.
> 
> Do you find them warm?


 
   
  I like the signature albeit it being a little bit veiled. if you are familiar with the TF10s, the bass is more layered and goes lower, mids sounds natural, the highs could be more extended and sparkly though. but im coming from the TF10s so it definitely sounds a bit dark to me. its a warm sounding iem. im using the silver ray cables from my TF10 (it just died on me recently - RIP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). improves SQ from the stock cables. and with the DX100, i think i will be done for a while. hehe.


----------



## H20Fidelity

psion84 said:


> I like the signature albeit it being a little bit veiled. if you are familiar with the TF10s, the bass is more layered and goes lower, mids sounds natural, the highs could be more extended and sparkly though. but im coming from the TF10s so it definitely sounds a bit dark to me. its a warm sounding iem. im using the silver ray cables from my TF10 (it just died on me recently - good 3 year. RIP.  ). improves SQ from the stock cables. and with the DX100, i think i will be done for a while. hehe.




Similar with W3 I find them a little veiled however I came from H-100 and you probably know they're rather cold sounding. There's just something about the W3 I find addictive, very large headstage, full, thick to my ears. Yet some areas like separation and detailing could be improvd being less covered by W3 prominent bass, if I could just lift a smidgen of darkness. Overall though they do a lot right and not as much wrong. You enjoy that wonderful set up you have there. Sometimes I wish I just went all out and put this madness to an end.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Is that a wooden framed iPod touch?
> 
> Classy..


 
   
  It's an _audiophile_ VERS walnut shell, sitting on an _audiophile _LORI LOAD. It all works to absorb nasty, crazy micro vibrations and such and so forth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...AND _audiophile _FIIO silicon bands! brummm brumm


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Similar with W3 I find them a little veiled however I came from H-100 and you probably know they're rather cold sounding. There's just something about the W3 I find addictive, very large headstage, full, thick to my ears. Yet some areas like separation and detailing could be improvd being less covered by W3 prominent bass, if I could just lift a smidgen of darkness. Overall though they do a lot right and not as much wrong. You enjoy that wonderful set up you have there. Sometimes I wish I just went all out and put this madness to an end.


 
  If u love the W3. then i can tell u that the W4 best it in terns of separation, detailing and the soundstage and it sounds natural the way i like it, however it would have been perfect if the highs were a tad extended and more sparkly. maybe im used to the TF10. lets see if my brain burns in. hehe.  i had the H-100 before and honestly it just didnt work out for me. as u have said it sounded rather cold and for me it just lacks that body which i find unnatural. i went all out this time knowing i would have probably spent more on many other items which will end up in the FS forum. DX100 is my end game DAP . i audited it and just knew this was it.


----------



## rudi0504

ajheadfi said:


> Maybe my HP-P1/ipod Touch/T5p is now considered portable?




Yes T5P is for portable use headphone from Bayerdynamic


----------



## RoMee

Finally got the portable set up that works for for all my situations.
   
  This is for road trips and when I'm gonna be away for a few days.
   

   
  This is for chores around the house, little walks, etc.
   

   
  And this is my quickie set up, for when I don't feel like or can't carrying a bunch of stuff.


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Keeping it simple today...


 
  What are those tips on the ie8s.  Do they help with isolation or sound quality at all?


----------



## StyleElements

Quote: 





jham1496 said:


> What are those tips on the ie8s.  Do they help with isolation or sound quality at all?


 
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


ender323 said:


> Are those the Active line of Complys? How do you like them? They look scratchy and uncomfortable, but I find that my T-400/TX-100 (Isolation line) fall out easily. What do you think of their comfort/isolation compared to other tips?


 
   
   


paul graham said:


> Nope, They're the S-Series. They may not look it But they're actually properly soft and comfy lol.
> Personally I love them


 
   


   

  Hello jham, as quoted, Paul's rig has the S-series. I haven't tried comply yet, but I will say that the foam tips I'm using on my IE80s definitely affect both isolation and sound. Isolation has significantly improved, and the bass has become a little heavier (I use the minimum bass-dial setting now, from 2/5 before), while the highs' presence is reduced. The IE80 is not a sibilant headphone, but foam tips made my highs 'duller' (opposite of sharp, I guess). I am in favour of the sound change, as I use them a lot on airplanes and trains, where more bass rumble isolates better.
   
  My foams - Hippo M+, from Jaben at 12 SGD for 6 pairs. They aren't premium for sure, but they are easy on the wallet and I like them!


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





bananamilkshake said:


> Anybody using the iSkin Claro with the Shure IEMS? I have the SE215 and the jack is huge. Wonder if it will fit through the tiny case hole?


 
  It's pretty darn small, but a super sharp drill bit or dremel sanding bit and a high speed might fix the small hole problem.


----------



## gikigill

That's my portable kit. A plethora of MD/Hi-MD/Auvi recorders to shake off the iPod monotony.
   
  Bonus is they have a built-in line out mode which means no LOD or DAC.
   
  FXZ200, GR07 MK2, FX700 and the JH16,
   
  MadDogs by headfi's very own Dan, beautiful sound by these babies. Great isolation plus comfort for portable usage
   
  Objective2 and iBasso DB2/PB2 combo. They power the MadDogs and the JH16 fantastically after an upgrade of buffers and opamps from Ron (HiFlight on headfi) for the PB2.


----------



## doublea71

How are the FX700s? Do you consider them to be an upgrade compared to the GR07s?


----------



## gikigill

Nope, they have their strengths though.
   
  A very unique sound which is more midrangish and sometimes a bit of sibilance.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> That's my portable kit. A plethora of MD/Hi-MD/Auvi recorders to shake off the iPod monotony.
> 
> Bonus is they have a built-in line out mode which means no LOD or DAC.
> 
> ...


 
  Nice here is mine
   
  RH1 > Toxic silver pioson Mini 2 mini > RSA The Shadow > Toxic silver pioson EIM cable > Heir 3.ai+
  (running the RH1 via line out)


----------



## gikigill

Gotta say, the RH1 has a very clean line out.
   
  Just remember not to plug in your IEM,s direct when running in line out mode
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Destroyed a pair of IEM in the process.
  
   
  Edit: The RH1 looks very classy in your pic. A sort of dignified elder gent who heading into the sunrise and might not be the latest/greatest but can still pull a trick or two.
   
  I also use MD recorders as a DAC for my laptop.Google to see how to use a MD as a DAC/Soundcard. Sounds great too.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> Gotta say, the RH1 has a very clean line out.
> 
> Just remember not to plug in your IEM,s direct when running in line out mode
> 
> ...


 
  That is true. I have a few Hi-md players. So am using RH11 solely with an amp and the NH3D for use with no amp.
   
  The combination sounds very good.


----------



## gikigill

Stock up on EH50/70 Hi-MD players as they run off AA and have the HD Digital amp if your RH1 goes bust.
   
  Just ordered a pair from Japan plus a still in box NH900
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gidion27

Nice I also have a NH900 and love the lay out of the player. _I might have a look at the H70. never really thought abut that one._


----------



## gikigill

Back To The Future
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My *future* portable player. Still sealed and intact. Digital amp and inbuilt line out.
   
  The joy of unboxing a gadget with all the accessories and kit&kaboodle is sorely missing today unlike these babies.
   
  We don't even get a proper charger and separate usb cable for crying out loud


----------



## H20Fidelity

How quick are the transfer rates?


----------



## gikigill

REALTIME!!  (Find me a slower recording rate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
   
   
  I use PCM mode recording optically with FLAC/WAV/CD only.
   
  I belong to the school of thought which believes music is for listening and relaxing and not comparing your "size".
   
  Its not a personal taunt to you or anyone else but just my general belief.
   
  I realize some prefer quicker ipods and even I have have a few Sony DAP,s such as the Vaio VGF-AP1L, HD1/3/5 and the A3000/1000.
   
  For me nothing beats the silky smooth MD sound especially the Digital amps and the Sharp 1 bit Auvi amps. They are legendary in sound.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gikigill said:


> REALTIME!!




Found this in my draw.


----------



## clarkkent

I have a Sharp MD player at home...hmm maybe when I get back to the States I'll power it up


----------



## gikigill

That's the R501.
   
  It doesn't have a USB port so hookup a CD player via optical and you;ll be blown away by the BASS!!
   
  That is a seriously punchy unit, don't go on the looks. It punches way above its weight and size and is a weirdly extra bassy unit. (Not that I'm complainin)
   
  Just record a favourite track at PCM or SP settings and add some MegaBass if you prefer.


----------



## gikigill

Hey clarkkent, I'm in Melbourne and happy to loan a unit. Got heaps of these so you can borrow one off me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'll transfer a few songs onto it, just need to find battery. I have several discs laying around too. if my R501 supported a true line out I'd be rather interested. And the USB function you mentioned would save a lot of hassle too.


----------



## gikigill

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Found this in my draw.


 

 Did I mention I have one of these New In Box too


----------



## H20Fidelity

Nice dude.


----------



## Retrias

Holy, those md player really throw me back , back when my friends bouht third gen ipods,my dad gave me that md player,only the capacity is a bit disappointing


----------



## gikigill

Try Hi-Md at LP2. Decent quality with good storage @352k Atrac.


----------



## pelli

Here is my rig at the moment:


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





pelli said:


> Here is my rig at the moment:
> 
> 
> Yo, very nice! How's the E12? How is the floor noise with your IEMS?


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





redrider469 said:


>





> How's the E12? How is the floor noise with your IEMS?


 
  So far It's great, the noise floor is nice and low.  I have only had it since Monday, so I am hesitant to give it to strong of an endorsement, but it is definitely promising.


----------



## rudi0504

My old love Sony MD recording MZ - R 909 still work after 16 years


----------



## Bankrep

stozzer123 said:


> Nike forged irons, now I am jealous. What's your handicap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stozzer123 said:


> With the pentax k-r sold and the 5d mark 3 on the way! I got impatient so busted out the crappy camera phone shots after a day on the links


----------



## anoxy

Well now I'm super interested in picking up a mini disc player again. It's been so long.

Also, you're saying its not a good idea to plug IEMs directly into an MD player...why?


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> That's my portable kit. A plethora of MD/Hi-MD/Auvi recorders to shake off the iPod monotony.
> 
> Bonus is they have a built-in line out mode which means no LOD or DAC.
> 
> ...


 
  OH GOD YESSSS!


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Well now I'm super interested in picking up a mini disc player again. It's been so long.
> 
> Also, you're saying its not a good idea to plug IEMs directly into an MD player...why?


 
  I think they said not to plug IEMs directly into a line out port. Not sure why-possibly just too loud.


----------



## gikigill

anoxy said:


> Well now I'm super interested in picking up a mini disc player again. It's been so long.
> 
> The reason is that they have a line out and earphone out from the same jack that can be switched in the menu. Line out has higher voltage and can damage earphones.
> 
> Also, you're saying its not a good idea to plug IEMs directly into an MD player...why?


----------



## gikigill

The line out has higher voltage and can distort very badly. Its a single jack for both headphone and line out, switchable in the menu.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> The line out has higher voltage and can distort very badly. Its a single jack for both headphone and line out, switchable in the menu.


 
  Ah, I see. So it is just a matter of accidentally plugging in IEMs in line out mode. The extra voltage makes sense.


----------



## Gorillaz

gikigill said:


> Did I mention I have one of these New In Box too




hello, I strictly use pcdp as my source, but back in the 2000's minidisc never caught my attention but now I don 't why I want to get one so do they have the same sound quality as portable cd players? and how many songs can you burn in a minidisc, my listening sessions only last around 1 1/2 hours so I don't care that much about that as long as the sound quality is as good as a cd player!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> hello, I strictly use pcdp as my source, but back in the 2000's minidisc never caught my attention but now I don 't why I want to get one so do they have the same sound quality as portable cd players? and how many songs can you burn in a minidisc, my listening sessions only last around 1 1/2 hours so I don't care that much about that as long as the sound quality is as good as a cd player!


 
  some of the last generation MD players had great build and great sound quality (Same as cd) although some disagree on that piont. Sharp had some very good Amp sections in some of their players.
   
  Ps I own many MD platers and my favorites are
  Sony E10 for size (but has no replaceple battery and strange addapter for earphones)
  Sharp - any with a 1 bit amp
  Sony NH1 or RH1 (for HI-MD)


----------



## Gorillaz

gidion27 said:


> some of the last generation MD players had great build and great sound quality (Same as cd) although some disagree on that piont. Sharp had some very good Amp sections in some of their players.
> 
> Ps I own many MD platers and my favorites are
> Sony E10 for size (but has no replaceple battery and strange addapter for earphones)
> ...



I see, I might check ebay to see if I can find one cheap to compare it to my cd players!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> I see, I might check ebay to see if I can find one cheap to compare it to my cd players!


 
  the prices on Ebay are inflated. Not sure why but would never buy one from ebay Some go for 4 or 5 times as much as they should be selling.


----------



## Gorillaz

I will stick to my cd player then, Thanks for replying!!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> I will stick to my cd player then, Thanks for replying!!


 
  which cd player do you use?


----------



## Gorillaz

gidion27 said:


> which cd player do you use?




Sony Discman D25 and Panasonic 470 are my current ones, and I don't remember the ones I used when I was a teenager since at that age I was not really into this hobby, I will post some pictures of my rig once I get my laptop back from shop


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> Sony Discman D25 and Panasonic 470 are my current ones, and I don't remember the ones I used when I was a teenager since at that age I was not really into this hobby, I will post some pictures of my rig once I get my laptop back from shop


 
  I always wanted a D25 but I could not get over the fact of transporting my cd's. Do you just take one cd with you or a whole bag?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I have a black mini disc lying around somewhere. I hated the thing, cause from the first day I bought it I had problems of loading tracks into it. There was something wrong with the Sonicstage software since I tried it both on a laptop & desktop. I have one track on the disc, but I do remember the 'bass' option was phenomenal going in increments of 0-3. 2 had my best taste.
   
  I know I have lost the mini to usb cable now.
   
  Does anyone know whether a normal mini-usb cable will work to load music into the mini disc? Was the original mini-usb cable proprietary to the mini disc?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> the prices on Ebay are inflated. Not sure why but would never buy one from ebay Some go for 4 or 5 times as much as they should be selling.


 
  What's the alternative ?


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> What's the alternative ?


 
  Local non international auction sits are great. My local "Trademe"  site is create and got some great deals from it. Same for local fleamarkets. Found a HI-MD player for 25 dollars.
   
  Sometimes the japanese auction sites are good although you pay commision + shipping ontop of the normal price.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> What's the alternative ?


 
  Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Local non international auction sits are great. My local "Trademe"  site is create and got some great deals from it. Same for local fleamarkets. Found a HI-MD player for 25 dollars.
> 
> Sometimes the japanese auction sites are good although you pay commision + shipping ontop of the normal price.


 
  Good info thanks!


----------



## gikigill

Try gumtree or craigslist. For a CD replacement, Hi-MD should be good as it can store 94 mins of Pcm or lossless. Get a NH900 as a minimum. A bit expensive but worth it.


----------



## gikigill

Audiograbber, any usb cable will do. No proprietary stuff here.


----------



## gikigill

I meant Audiobleeder


----------



## anoxy

No you meant AudioBreeder


----------



## gikigill

Dangit, this is what happens when you post from a phone.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> Sony Discman D25 and Panasonic 470 are my current ones, and I don't remember the ones I used when I was a teenager since at that age I was not really into this hobby, I will post some pictures of my rig once I get my laptop back from shop


 
  I am now buying a D25 because of this post. I miss the days of discmen. They force me to focus on one album for a while and really soak in the whole thing as a single work of art.


----------



## gikigill

Put me down for a Motorola and a Kenwood discman. Now its getting nostalgic around here.


----------



## calipilot227

Is it "revisit the '90s week" or something?


----------



## Gorillaz

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I always wanted a D25 but I could not get over the fact of transporting my cd's. Do you just take one cd with you or a whole bag?


 

 BELIEVE ME once you listen to the Sound Quality of this two cd players you won't care about anything else, when I am on the go most of the time I only carry one Cd with songs  from artists I have never heard of, this way expand my knowledge in music since I have to listen to it! when I am at home you know I have my whole library with me.


----------



## Gorillaz

Sony Discman D25 with Heir Audio 8.A --- Panasonic SL-CT470 with Heir Audio 4.A
   
  Two of the Best CD Players Ever Made!


----------



## Gorillaz

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> I am now buying a D25 because of this post. I miss the days of discmen. They force me to focus on one album for a while and really soak in the whole thing as a single work of art.


 

 Look buy one and you will know what I am talking about, they have a huge resale value in case you are not convinced!  I spent a lot of money on this two ciems and  my old setups, do you thing that if there was something better out there I would still have these two players with the limitations they have, I only care about Sound Quality!


----------



## Gorillaz

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Is it "revisit the '90s week" or something?


 
  the 90's the best decade of music! just my opinion!


----------



## labcoat

I have to admit i dug out my old Sony Discman and it made me sad how much better it sounded the my clip+, E11 combo.  It gave me a sinking feeling that I was going to have a deep pain in my wallet
   
  R-


----------



## anoxy

I really want to pull the trigger on a NOS D25 but I'm worried I won't really be able to carry it on as a portable device. Can't really fit it in my pocket...


----------



## gikigill

As Nike say, Just Do It!

And get a backpack.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> I really want to pull the trigger on a NOS D25 but I'm worried I won't really be able to carry it on as a portable device. Can't really fit it in my pocket...


 
  Where do you find a NOS D25?


----------



## anoxy

If I told you I'd have to kill you


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you


 
  Hahahaha


----------



## TheMiddleSky




----------



## Rydock

You guys are seriously making me GAS for minidisc player. I had one way back in the day but it got stolen and went mp3s since then. I just caught myself browsing ebay for prices, and had to restrain myself.


----------



## Mimouille

Nice one ! But does the Tera player really benefit from amping ?
  Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


>


----------



## gikigill

D-25 D-25 get your fresh piping hot D-25s here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.32ohmaudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=527


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> D-25 D-25 get your fresh piping hot D-25s here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There were a number, well many, of the silver released. They were made after the black. They also tend to skip less, being less sensitive to vibration due to better suspension. The problem is, is that some of the lubricants are drying up and the unit will not work so you have to take it apart and lubricate the correct part, which isn't hard if you know what you are doing. Also there are some capacitors starting to go bad in the units. Yes they are nice and were excellent for their time and for some years after. But then who plays one cd at a time now and how many buy cd's since you can get hi rez downloads that never warp, scratch or get lost. :^)


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There were a number, well many, of the silver released. They were made after the black. They also tend to skip less, being less sensitive to vibration due to better suspension. The problem is, is that some of the lubricants are drying up and the unit will not work so you have to take it apart and lubricate the correct part, which isn't hard if you know what you are doing. Also there are some capacitors starting to go bad in the units. Yes they are nice and were excellent for their time and for some years after. But then who plays one cd at a time now and how many buy cd's since you can get hi rez downloads that never warp, scratch or get lost. :^)


 
  the 3 hour battery life is the main problem for me


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


>


 
   ~That is a tasty looking IC you got there. Looks like 2 strands of Piccolino + some heavy insulated silver?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


>


 
  are we really amping a TP. It sounds so good on its own and this surely is an inferior amp, in fact most i have tried are, it is also double amping as TP has now line out....


----------



## shotgunshane

Criticisms of double amping are grossly overrated.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


>


 
   
  I don't know much about the Tera Player and your mini-2-mini but I'm glad to see you have the Ortofon MHd-Q7! That's one of my new fav portable amps these days!! Beautiful 3D rendering with that amp.


----------



## Swimsonny

shotgunshane said:


> Criticisms of double amping are grossly overrated.


its more wondering why you would amp a TP


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> its more wondering why you would *buy* a TP


 
  Please someone open up a Tera Player and show me what they have done to produce such quality with that size / fool us all


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Criticisms of double amping are grossly overrated.


 
   
  Glad to see a voice of reason.
  I mean, in your average audiophile speaker set-up with a DAC, pre- and power-amplifier with their multiple gain stages, you'd be lucky to get away with quintuple amping. Nobody seems to complain about this.


----------



## Swimsonny

mradrian said:


> Please someone open up a Tera Player and show me what they have done to produce such quality with that size / fool us all




Oh I think about buying one everyday since I had mine over for review. I have not opened it up but I know it uses an R-2R Ladder DAC (forgot its name) and I can tell you I have tried two and they are the best DACs I have heard. The other is in my MyST PortaDAC. The TP has a slight bass roll off but other than it is magically transparent and detailed.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Oh I think about buying one everyday since I had mine over for review. I have not opened it up but I know it uses an R-2R Ladder DAC (forgot its name) and I can tell you I have tried two and they are the best DACs I have heard.


 
   
  Really?
  That's rather primitive. Can it even do full 16 bit conversions?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> ~That is a tasty looking IC you got there. Looks like 2 strands of Piccolino + some heavy insulated silver?


 





  x2


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Nice one ! But does the Tera player really benefit from amping ?


 
   
  Yep, especially about power wise.
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> ~That is a tasty looking IC you got there. Looks like 2 strands of Piccolino + some heavy insulated silver?


 
  It's DIRIGENT Red Label, if I'm not mistaken, it's almost twice as expensive as piccolino m2m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> are we really amping a TP. It sounds so good on its own and this surely is an inferior amp, in fact most i have tried are, it is also double amping as TP has now line out....


 
  Yes, that's the double amping, but the Tera does has very clean headphone out even at max volume, so I don't find any distort problem there.
   
  For IEM, adding this amp is more about taste, the ortofon really make the vocal become so sweet and so enjoyable, better than just direct to Tera. Also, we get bonus more power to drive headphone, though the ortofon isn't really a very powerful amp. (Technicality wise I don't find the ortofon offering more detail or cleaner separation)
   
   



anakchan said:


> I don't know much about the Tera Player and your mini-2-mini but I'm glad to see you have the Ortofon MHd-Q7! That's one of my new fav portable amps these days!! Beautiful 3D rendering with that amp.


 

  Nay, they're not mine, but my friend instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What I like the most about MHD-Q7 is how they presented the midrange, it's just so sweet and has a good realism feeling. It's not very neutral amp, I feel a little coloration that can improve the singer emotion, so it's coloration in a good way indeed. I just a bit complain about the soundstage, sometimes I feel it's too narrow.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> It's DIRIGENT Red Label, if I'm not mistaken, it's almost twice as expensive as piccolino m2m


 
   
   
  Found the price, [size=xx-large]320.93 [/size][size=xx-large]US Dollar.[/size]
   
   
That's almost as much as my IEM's Q_Q


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Found the price, [size=xx-large]320.93 [/size][size=xx-large]US Dollar.[/size]
> 
> 
> That's almost as much as my IEM's Q_Q


 
  Thats more than my TTVJ slim + DIYmod!


----------



## mtntwg

New LOD arrived today, EACE ACON-1 (asked for low profile). I love the size (1 inch wire, 3.12 total), it's so tiny compared to the FiiO L9 which I thought was really small when I got it. Haven't tried it for too long but it feels like the sound is tighter now, more weight to the sub-bass and the treble opened up a bit.
   
  Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





mtntwg said:


> New LOD arrived today, EACE ACON-1 (asked for low profile). I love the size (1 inch wire, 3.12 total), it's so tiny compared to the FiiO L9 which I thought was really small when I got it. Haven't tried it for too long but it feels like the sound is tighter now, more weight to the sub-bass and the treble opened up a bit.
> 
> Thanks Dennis!


 
   
  Dennis makes some superb cables. I have the EACE Silver Leopard and its awesome!
  I also have the LOD to RCA copper cable. 
   
  Nice rig


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Really?
> That's rather primitive. Can it even do full 16 bit conversions?


 
   
  Its actually very very very good. 16 bit of course, over wireless and USB and 24 bit (full 24 bit) over optical and coax!


----------



## savagetuna

Rocking my new set up.
   
  I'll probably get an LOD eventually but the the E17 is doing just fine without it.
   
  Old school U2 ipod video (modded 120gb) > E17 > HD 439s


----------



## mtntwg

paul graham said:


> Dennis makes some superb cables. I have the EACE Silver Leopard and its awesome!
> I also have the LOD to RCA copper cable.
> 
> Nice rig




Thanks!

Also thinking about getting the LOD to RCA, not sure yet 

Edit: A better pic!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Please someone open up a Tera Player and show me what they have done to produce such quality with that size / fool us all


 
  That's the engineer speaking


----------



## Gorillaz

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There were a number, well many, of the silver released. They were made after the black. They also tend to skip less, being less sensitive to vibration due to better suspension. The problem is, is that some of the lubricants are drying up and the unit will not work so you have to take it apart and lubricate the correct part, which isn't hard if you know what you are doing. Also there are some capacitors starting to go bad in the units. Yes they are nice and were excellent for their time and for some years after. But then who plays one cd at a time now and how many buy cd's since you can get hi rez downloads that never warp, scratch or get lost. :^) *<<<<< how many people are into high end daps or headphones and how many people still listen to Cd's*? *there is always a market for everything!*


 

 Well you can buy a good working one, and I do listen to my cd's besides all computers come with CD burners and yes you may only burn 17 songs per CD but it's not like I am going to the moon and never come back  and like I said before I could buy any high end dap I want including the Ibasso DX100 or Iriver AK100, but how do you enjoy your music with the Ibasso DX100 with all those bugs, all of the sudden pop noises out of nowhere, not playing the first seconds of a song to name a few, and the Iriver AK100 if you read its reviews, must of them say that are not impressed with the sound at all.
   
  Also,  if I want CD quality why would I buy the expensive and huge Algorithm Solo combo, WHEN YOU HAVE REAL CD's, that's just my opinion, if no one had invented the portable cd player before, you will be paying $$$$ to have one if someone came with the idea to invent one now, must of us would be saying " can you believe it CD quality on the go" and no one would care about carrying cd's, or the audiophiles who boutght the Ibasso DX100 care about its bugs or the expensive Terra only playing wav and not having a screen?


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> Well you can buy a good working one, and I do listen to my cd's besides all computers come with CD burners and yes you may only burn 17 songs per CD but it's not like I am going to the moon and never come back  and like I said before I could buy any high end dap I want including the Ibasso DX100 or Iriver AK100, but how do you enjoy your music with the Ibasso DX100 with all those bugs, all of the sudden pop noises out of nowhere, not playing the first seconds of a song to name a few, and the Iriver AK100 if you read its reviews, must of them say that are not impressed with the sound at all.
> 
> Also,  if I want CD quality why would I buy the expensive and huge Algorithm Solo combo, WHEN YOU HAVE REAL CD's, that's just my opinion, if no one had invented the portable cd player before, you will be paying $$$$ to have one if someone came with the idea to invent one now, must of us would be saying " can you believe it CD quality on the go" and no one would care about carrying cd's, or the audiophiles who boutght the Ibasso DX100 care about its bugs or the expensive Terra only playing wav and not having a screen?


 
  In addition sometimes you have to much music to pick from if you have 120 GB at your finger tips it does not focus your listining experience. Or at least not for me.
   
  I have a few DAP's that fit my whole music collection yet I still prefer my MD Player which holds 74 minutes of music. At one piont I used my search and scrole function of my Ipod more than that I actually listened to music. My commute lasts on average 35 minutes I however used to spend most time finding and changing songs.
   
  Just my 2 cents but there are many reasons to like CD/MD/Tape aka "Walkmans" .


----------



## gikigill

Get a good Marantz or Denon cd player and its great for home listening. Lets get back to topic everyone before the mods march in.


----------



## Jamesy1969

All this talk of MDs (and CDs) has got me thinking about picking one up...again! (I had a Sony portable back in the day - can't remember the model: probably a mid-range one)
   
  However, it seems like everyone knows the _great_ MD players (and prices are up there on ebay). Are there any good beer-money player/recorders to be found?
   
  Any general pointers would be much appreciated, but I'm in the UK and model numbers are oftentimes different.
   
  I'm not even sure why I want one - I just do! (I guess that's how a capitalist system thrives)


----------



## gidion27

Fair enough back to topic.
   
  My current go to player - it is a Sony NH3D


----------



## PanamaHat

Not sure why people use the e17 as a portable. The dac isn't used if you plug into the aux, only the amp section is used. And the amp section isn't that stellar compared to the e11, which offers more power and punch. Just sayin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The e17 fares better as a desktop device since it's dac section is better than most


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Not sure why people use the e17 as a portable. The dac isn't used if you plug into the aux, only the amp section is used. And the amp section isn't that stellar compared to the e11, which offers more power and punch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  IMO Ild say the E17 sounds far better than the E11.
  I find the E11 boomy and quite harsh at times where the E17 offers me a nice clean sound 
  That if I chose to, I can add a bit of warmth etc via the EQ.
  As for using it as a portable DAC, It is possible to use it as a Portable DAC with some 'Droid devices, 
  Though at this stage I think there are still some niggles.
  Anyway, For me at least the E17 is definately my Go-To amp now, And always my DAC I use with my iBook G4.


----------



## ender323

My latest rig-Clip+ => E11 => TripleFi 10s. The cable between the E11 and the Clip+ is getting worn out, and the TF10 stock cable is very tangly-really need to replace all my cables. Looking at a DAC as well. The comply tips look horrible and gross in the picture, I promise it is just the lighting. They are almost brand new, and I always clean my ears before I put them in.


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Fair enough back to topic.
> 
> My current go to player - it is a Sony NH3D
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is goyjuss! Sadly, I would guess that prices are commensurate.


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Not sure why people use the e17 as a portable. The dac isn't used if you plug into the aux, only the amp section is used. And the amp section isn't that stellar compared to the e11, which offers more power and punch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Could be because it can be used as a DAC only, or as an amp only, or as both. I use an E7 in all 3 modes which made it much easier to justify.


----------



## PanamaHat

paul graham said:


> IMO Ild say the E17 sounds far better than the E11.
> I find the E11 boomy and quite harsh at times where the E17 offers me a nice clean sound
> That if I chose to, I can add a bit of warmth etc via the EQ.
> As for using it as a portable DAC, It is possible to use it as a Portable DAC with some 'Droid devices,
> ...




I preferred the e11 to the e17, bigger stage and smoother tone in my experience. The e11 has a decent eq as well, e12 must be even better. What headphones do you use the e17 with?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I also posted this pic in the Fostex hp_p1 thread, but thought I should share the love


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> I preferred the e11 to the e17, bigger stage and smoother tone in my experience. The e11 has a decent eq as well, e12 must be even better. What headphones do you use the e17 with?


 
   
  Mainly my HD25's , but on occasion my ie8's or um1's.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> I also posted this pic in the Fostex hp_p1 thread, but thought I should share the love


 
  Nice, screams 'I Sound Good" !!!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Nice, screams 'I Sound Good" !!!


 
  It most certainly does.
  The Accudio app certainly cleans up the high end of the ATH-ESW9.  I keep touting that app recently, but is a little wonder....with the Fostex of course.


----------



## savagetuna

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Not sure why people use the e17 as a portable. The dac isn't used if you plug into the aux, only the amp section is used. And the amp section isn't that stellar compared to the e11, which offers more power and punch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  E17 as portable amp is still better than no portable amp lol. My budget currently doesn't quite cover a portable and a desk rig so I got the e17 to use for both


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





savagetuna said:


> E17 as portable amp is still better than no portable amp lol. My budget currently doesn't quite cover a portable and a desk rig so I got the e17 to use for both


 
  True haha. I meant assuming you already have a nice setup at home, it wouldn't make sense to use the e17 as an amp only. When I had the e17 I pretty much used it on my desktop only since I didn't sense a strong difference between it and my iphone 4s headphone out when on the go.


----------



## anoxy

Doesn't it annoy you having to turn your iPhone on airplane mode? Kinda renders your phone useless.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Doesn't it annoy you having to turn your iPhone on airplane mode? Kinda renders your phone useless.


 
  This. Good news is I should be getting a buddy's old IP4 soon, hello dedicated player XD


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> It most certainly does.
> The Accudio app certainly cleans up the high end of the ATH-ESW9.  I keep touting that app recently, but is a little wonder....with the Fostex of course.


 
  I wish I could get it on my iPod 
   
  You know the other app you recommended, Dennon works really well. I love the being able to make infinite changes to the EQ. I have not had a chance to listen to my phone but when I do, Accudio is being used. I even have a pair of Sony earphones that it knows


----------



## gikigill

jamesy1969 said:


> All this talk of MDs (and CDs) has got me thinking about picking one up...again! (I had a Sony portable back in the day - can't remember the model: probably a mid-range one)
> 
> However, it seems like everyone knows the _great_ MD players (and prices are up there on ebay). Are there any good beer-money player/recorders to be found?
> 
> ...


Get a NH600 used. Cheap as chips ang Hi-MD recorder. Lookup ebay for plenty of cheap recorders.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> Get a NH600 used. Cheap as chips ang Hi-MD recorder. Lookup ebay for plenty of cheap recorders.


 
  just had a look and yes the NH600 is cheap on Ebay. it seems the RH1 is overpriced.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





jamesy1969 said:


> That is goyjuss! Sadly, I would guess that prices are commensurate.


 
  I bought it for $175 (incl Shipping.) but yes this is the silver one...
   
  I also have the blue one. ...

  Which cost me $235 (including Shipping)


----------



## anoxy

Is the NH600 high quality though? One of the ebay ads mentions that it was an 'entry level' unit.


----------



## gidion27

NH600 is indeed entry level and mainly made of plastic. Still sounds okay.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So, grabbed some battery's for my MZ-R051, and used the line out of Hifiman HM-601 as a source. (FLAC)

And what do you know, it sounds pretty good.  This R051 has some serious bass punch when engaged. You don't find bass like this in our MP3 players today. Overall, I almost rate the sound that comes out of R051 HIGHER than the Hifiman HM-601 headphone out performance. I've created a hybrid of HM-601 warm sig and Sony house sound. 

The only problem is I kind of don't want to become attached to this because the battery's, discs and transfer times will cause me a slight hassle. 

I'll transfer some Colorfly CK4 line out on a disc next. Thanks for reminding us about the old school gikigill  It sounds pretty damn fine. 



(sorry for drifting off topic, but hey' it's portable and also a rig)


----------



## doublea71

Slightly off topic, too...I always chuckle at the names of custom cables - silver leopard, silver rays, etc...it reminds me of late night informercial knife-hawkers...sort of.


----------



## anoxy

Yeah, silver leopard, white widow, silver ray, snake oil....they all sound the same


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> My latest rig-Clip+ => E11 => TripleFi 10s. The cable between the E11 and the Clip+ is getting worn out, and the TF10 stock cable is very tangly-really need to replace all my cables. Looking at a DAC as well. The comply tips look horrible and gross in the picture, I promise it is just the lighting. They are almost brand new, and I always clean my ears before I put them in.


 
   Your Comply look like cheesey Wotsists....


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Your Comply look like cheesey Wotsists....


 
  A bit less appetising 
   
  I think it is time for him to invest in a new pair


----------



## gikigill

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Is the NH600 high quality though? One of the ebay ads mentions that it was an 'entry level' unit.


 

 Then apply for the NH900 at the least if you want an almost hi-end unit without battery hassles as it has an AA attachemnt too.


----------



## gikigill

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I bought it for $175 (incl Shipping.) but yes this is the silver one...
> 
> I also have the blue one. ...
> 
> Which cost me $235 (including Shipping)


 

 If you ever feel the urge to sell, you know where to call
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
   
  I have a couple of NH1 and they sure wouldn't mind company.


----------



## gikigill

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> So, grabbed some battery's for my MZ-R051, and used the line out of Hifiman HM-601 as a source. (FLAC)
> 
> And what do you know, it sounds pretty good.
> 
> ...


 

 You Sir, have created a monster. The bass on the R501 is very smooth and punchy without being boomy.
   
  Try it with an amp and let me know. Maybe its just the simplicity of the MD that it "just works" and for quicker transfer, rip to WAV and copy over to MD through Sonicstage.
   
  The speeds aren't that bad and the sound is good. I use FLAC and sometimes convert them to WAV, import into Sonicstage and copy to the MD thru USB.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> This. Good news is I should be getting a buddy's old IP4 soon, hello dedicated player XD


 
   
  This is exactly what Ive done with my 3Gs White 32gb.
  Airplane mode is on permanently lol.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> This. Good news is I should be getting a buddy's old IP4 soon, hello dedicated player XD


 
  Thats what I am using. An old iphone4 as a dedicated player.


----------



## AnakChan

Kind of a low quality photo from an iDevice. Had a meet with a fellow Head-Fi member in Akihabara today :-
   
  CLAS-dB+RxMk3, Go-DAP 4.0 (behind), DX100, MHd-Q7 amp, Go-DAP X LME49860 OpAmp (behind), RWAK100, Signature Pros, 1Plus2 Hybrids


----------



## Paul Graham

Im confused - It seems the LOD on the left is plugged into the Amp/Line out of the CLAS?!?!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Im confused - It seems the LOD on the left is plugged into the Amp/Line out of the CLAS?!?!


 
   
  Nope...line out of the CLAS is behind. Can't be seen. I'm guessing you're talking about a spare LOD on next to the CLAS that's completely unplugged?


----------



## Paul Graham

Nope the one thats plugged in lol.


----------



## Paul Graham

It says TO AMP. 
  You have your LOD going to this socket.
  But this socket is also an output is it not???
   
  EDIT, Im looking at a different model arent I? LOL Sorry dude, MY BAD


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> It says TO AMP.
> You have your LOD going to this socket.
> But this socket is also an output is it not???
> 
> EDIT, Im looking at a different model arent I? LOL Sorry dude, MY BAD


 
   
  Lol . Yeah. CLAS -dB (balanced). Yeah, with the new models, they moved the coax from the back to the front. I guess that's what threw you off. NP.


----------



## limpidglitch




----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


>


 
  Great photo, and very nice looking IC. You have some very handsome wood there dude....


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> IMO Ild say the E17 sounds far better than the E11.
> I find the E11 boomy and quite harsh at times where the E17 offers me a nice clean sound
> That if I chose to, I can add a bit of warmth etc via the EQ.
> As for using it as a portable DAC, It is possible to use it as a Portable DAC with some 'Droid devices,
> ...


 
  +1. In addition, the E17 hisses much less with sensitive IEMs (like the Westone UM3X) than the E11 did. The EQ settings are also very nice to have on the go, in order to avoid using the distortion-prone iPod EQ presets (talking specifically about the 5.5 gen iPod here).


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Great photo, and very nice looking IC. You have some very handsome wood there dude....


 
   
  Thanks man, and even more so considering your own craftsmanship.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Thats what I am using. An old iphone4 as a dedicated player.


 
  I wish instead of always getting the lest memory in years past on my iPhones (With the V I did get 64) I would have maxed out the memory, and now could use as a player. I've kept all the old phones.


----------



## jono454

Sounds awesome bro


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





jono454 said:


> Sounds awesome bro


 
  Those are some giant cans for that tiny little iPod.


----------



## zachchen1996

jono454 said:


> Sounds awesome bro




It'll be even better with an he-6


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





jono454 said:


> Sounds awesome bro


 

 LOLZ. u gotta be kidding right?


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Great photo, and very nice looking IC. You have some very handsome wood there dude....


 
  How's Z02 with clip +? I have a clip+ and thinking of getting Z02....?


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





jono454 said:


> Sounds awesome bro


 
  What the ****** am I looking at?


----------



## SkyBleu

A rig that consists of a highly expensive set of headphones, and a 20 dollar DAP. Problem?


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## gikigill

And sounds as loud as a mouse fart. Might even damage the phones.
Got the HE-6 and boy does it suck up juice. Underpowering any HE is the worst thing you could do to them.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> And sounds as loud as a mouse fart. Might even damage the phones.
> Got the HE-6 and boy does it suck up juice. Underpowering any HE is the worst thing you could do to them.


 

 The picture is surely meant to be funny.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> The picture is surely meant to be funny.


 
   
  Yes it is. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  "The science of properly driving headphones has always confused me. For starters where the hell is the steering wheel?????!!!!!!!!!"
   
Hahahahaha, love it


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Yes it is. And don't call me Shirley.


 

 Whatever you say dear


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> A rig that consists of a highly expensive set of headphones, and a 20 dollar DAP. Problem?


 
  Whoa there buddy..that was a $25 DAP lol
   
  When i maxed out the volume on the damn thing it wasn't very loud at all...not surprising though.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> How's Z02 with clip +? I have a clip+ and thinking of getting Z02....?


 
   
  Excellent. No reason why it shouldn't be, really.
  I'm doing it clipless, like these guys, and blu-tak to hold it together.


----------



## Bankrep

iPod Touch 4th Generation, PA2V2, Senn HD25-1II, Sony XBA-3ip and UE TripleFi 10 with InEarZ remold. (not pictured are iPhone 5, Koss PortaPro & Ultimate Ears Super.fi 5 Pro)
   
  I use HD25's for long sessions at the poker table because of isolation.  I am taking all suggestions as to the best combo from items pictured. I also need a suggestion on a headphone/amp combo for a smaller package, such as the FiiO E11. Budget is $100ish. Most of my music is around 256kbps and from iTunes with about 20% being Apple Lossless. I only want to pay for what I can hear. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## rudi0504

My new Fostex TH 900 set up is My best Close headphone to date
Direct with Atell & Kern AK 100 is very good 
Pair with : iPhone 4 s. + Class - dB + Ako Rx 3 B sound quality increase follow Your source sound quality


----------



## jono454

rudi0504 said:


> My new Fostex TH 900 set up is My best Close headphone to date
> Direct with Atell & Kern AK 100 is very good
> Pair with : iPhone 4 s. + Class - dB + Ako Rx 3 B sound quality increase follow Your source sound quality




What do you do for a living. Your gear is like all high end stuff that many of us only dream of having.


----------



## rudi0504

jono454 said:


> What do you do for a living. Your gear is like all high end stuff that many of us only dream of having.




Thank you Jono454 
I an as interior designer , i like audio gear since 11 years old until now almost 40 years .
Slowly but sure you can have like Me too


----------



## Mimouille

I don't care about the fostex because I only like IEMs, but you also have my other dream IEM: the 335  cant it compare to full size cans ?


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> I don't care about the fostex because I only like IEMs, but you also have my other dream IEM: the 335  cant it compare to full size cans ?




I Love all iem and headphone 

Yes you can compare MH 345 DW With High End headphone 
But still iem is iem , can not has same feeling like headphone


----------



## IceOgre

Awesome.  The A&K and Headphones look absolutely great together.


----------



## rudi0504

iceogre said:


> Awesome.  The A&K and Headphones look absolutely great together.




Thank you iceogre 
Sound Great too This AK 100 + fostex TH 900


----------



## Retrias

Rudi , is the pic taken at the Jaben STC? since I notice those racks and the headphone content


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Rudi , is the pic taken at the Jaben STC? since I notice those racks and the headphone content




Yes you are right 

It was at Jaben stc This afternoon as My Fostex just Arrived around 15 o clock 

And two picture was taken at my home


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Yes you are right
> 
> It was at Jaben stc This afternoon as My Fostex just Arrived around 15 o clock
> 
> And two picture was taken at my home


 
  Just now I realize that I forgot to try your TH900 with AK100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think it's gonna a very good simple portable set up, and simply beat the duo ULS


----------



## Retrias

I kinda want to try an AK 100 , anyone have one ? It look like an extremely good player, the best in terms of look so far


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





retrias said:


> I kinda want to try an AK 100 , anyone have one ? It look like an extremely good player, the best in terms of look so far


 
  There are some people who have them in Jakarta, I don't think it will be hard to audition them 
   
  *also plus a RWA AK100 and a DIY-mod AK100!


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

$20 DAP? $20 headphones
   
  $300 DAP? $20 headphones


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> $20 DAP? $20 headphones
> 
> $300 DAP? $20 headphones


 
  I use my TF10s (used to retail at $400, now around $250) with my $30 DAP. LMAO.


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


> Just now I realize that I forgot to try your TH900 with AK100
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes next time you try TH 900 direct to AK 100 
Sound so good , this my best close headphone compare to my previous ath w 5000,and 
ULS ED 8 ruthenium , ULS Signature DJ , Beyerdynamic T5P,


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Yes next time you try TH 900 direct to AK 100
> Sound so good , this my best close headphone compare to my previous ath w 5000,and
> ULS ED 8 ruthenium , ULS Signature DJ , *Beyerdynamic T5P*,


 
   
  I can't believe it, T5p is the best.


----------



## doublea71

How long before we see pictures of the Sennheiser Orpheus with the RWAK100? "This is my newest best choice for close headphone..."


----------



## Burju

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Jono454
> I an as interior designer , i like audio gear since 11 years old until now almost 40 years .
> Slowly but sure you can have like Me too



Interior Designer?.........in Jakarta? Are you sure?.....LOL
Rudi, I will convince my wifey to move to Jakarta. Interior Designer in my neck of the wood is a dead-end job. And then in turn, Hopefully my white girl aka better-half aka wifey will let me have your kinda gears........Lol

Jono454,
This guy has all the bells and whistles of headphone gear. I hate to know his daily schedule.......LCD for morning Jazz, TH 900 for Lunch, Stax for a night cap...LOL

Rudi0504,
I really do appreciate your reviews, keep 'em coming........cheers


----------



## Retrias

Interior designer is a very decent job in jakarta , as long a. You can set up connection that lands you commisions.


----------



## Burju

themiddlesky said:


> There are some people who have them in Jakarta, I don't think it will be hard to audition them
> 
> *also plus a RWA AK100 and a DIY-mod AK100!



Are you talking about Mike's at Headfonia-his modded AK100?


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new Fostex TH 900 set up is My best Close headphone to date
> Direct with Atell & Kern AK 100 is very good
> Pair with : iPhone 4 s. + Class - dB + Ako Rx 3 B sound quality increase follow Your source sound quality


 
   
  This is the reason why we can't retired..
   


 yet..


----------



## Burju

retrias said:


> Interior designer is a very decent job in jakarta , as long a. You can set up connection that lands you commisions.



Retrias,
I am just joking, I was just pulling on Rudi's leg. I am actually hoping that Rudi will have a more in depth reviews, we need him.

Ohh "the connections" in Indonesia......say no more 
Let me see, there are Lippo's dynasty, Oom Liem's dinasty, Ciputra's, not to mention the Sampoerna's.......LOL

I am glad to see fellow head-fiers from Indonesia......Salam.


----------



## doublea71

I'm still waiting on some decent pictures of his gear - those grainy/blurry ipad pics are underwhelming for such good kit.


----------



## Burju

zeinharis said:


> This is the reason why we can't retired..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rudi is retired. His hobby as an interior designer, takes up all his time from his main job as an headphone extraordinaire.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





burju said:


> Are you talking about Mike's at Headfonia-his modded AK100?


 
  Eh? which one is that? I'm not sure whether we talk about the same moded AK100 or not. From what I know the person who DIYed the Ak100 was not Mike, so perhaps we talk about the different moded AK100


----------



## Burju

Oh, OK, No worries.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





burju said:


> Rudi is retired. His hobby as an interior designer, takes up all his time from his main job as an headphone extraordinaire.


 
   
  I mean we can't retired from becoming a headphones enthusiast after seeing Rudi's awesome audio gear, especially when we have the chance to try some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To Mr.Rudi keep on going sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry for the OOT guys


----------



## Burju

doublea71 said:


> I'm still waiting on some decent pictures of his gear - those grainy/blurry ipad pics are underwhelming for such good kit.




+ 1....


----------



## Burju

zeinharis said:


> I mean we can't retired from becoming a headphones enthusiast after seeing Rudi's awesome audio gear, especially when we have the chance to try some
> 
> 
> To Mr.Rudi keep on going sir
> ...




I agree......Zeinharis. Btw lucky you, be able to steal sessions to try Rudi's gear. Those are some gears.

Yes, sorry 
Better stop now.


----------



## Retrias

All of my daps stack together fromt bottom to top (open pandora ,ipod 4th gen, ipod 5th gen,iphone 4s, ipod touch hooked with fiio e17 , please ignore my mouse pad


----------



## muzic4life

Hi guys...just wanna share my portable rigs..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  LEFT:  Ipod Classic 160gb + RxMK3 + CLAS db + Earsonics SM64. ---  I don't hear any hiss* at all* from this SM64 when paired to RxMK3 (surprised). Seems they matched pretty well. Sounds is very good with a full bass impact.
  RIGHT: Ipod Classic 160gb + HPP1 + Shure 535LE. --- For more relaxing sound, i grab this instead


----------



## ShreyasMax

Hmm...looking at all the hi-fi gear in this thread, here's a poor man's rig for you - 
   
   

   

   
  Cowon iAudio 10 + FiiO E6 + Philips Citiscape Uptown.


----------



## Retrias

By poorman , you mean actually portable right, instead of a brick stack


----------



## marko93101

That's over 300$ worth of stuff o.o are you sure it's a poor man rig?  



 Will upload my rig when I find my memory card!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> That's over 300$ worth of stuff o.o are you sure it's a poor man rig?


 
  In this forum, that _*is*_ a poor man's rig...lol.
  Not that there is anything wrong with that....budget-fi is cool.


----------



## Retrias

I thought poormans rig involves (30)clip zip and e6 and mh1c, and is the best audiophile rig in the world because its not overpriced and nothing is 10 times better than it , and every single chinesse product shouldn't cost more than 200 bucks because of manufacturing cost


----------



## ShreyasMax

retrias said:


> By poorman , you mean actually portable right, instead of a brick stack







marko93101 said:


> That's over 300$ worth of stuff o.o are you sure it's a poor man rig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haha...300 bucks is good enough for yours truly as an entry level quality setup. But the head fiers here, or 'Audiophiliacs' as I like to call them, talk in terms of thousands of dollars worth in one setup. Which, IMO, I haven't reached the level for, or felt the need for..yet. Maybe some day...


----------



## ShreyasMax

achmedisdead said:


> In this forum, that _*is*_ a poor man's rig...lol.
> Not that there is anything wrong with that....budget-fi is cool.




See?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





shreyasmax said:


> See?


 
  What I am bringing in the car today.....
   

   
  JVC HA-S500, $47.10
  FiiO E6, $25
  Sansa e280 w/32GB card and Rockbox, $25 (for the microsd, the player was a gift)
   
  So a $150 rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Budget-fi!


----------



## zachchen1996

shreyasmax said:


> or felt the need for




Just don't go to any headphone meets, or else


----------



## BattleBrat




----------



## rudi0504

burju said:


> I agree......Zeinharis. Btw lucky you, be able to steal sessions to try Rudi's gear. Those are some gears.
> 
> Yes, sorry
> Better stop now.




Life is so beautiful , enjoy your life with your audio gear what you own 
The bad character from me is like to try and hunting the latest audio gear 
Man bad character is always greedy , like me greedy to own best audio gear 
Please don't follow my bad habits 
Cheers


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> Hi guys...just wanna share my portable rigs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice audio gear set up 
I haven't heard sm 64


----------



## rudi0504

burju said:


> Interior Designer?.........in Jakarta? Are you sure?.....LOL
> Rudi, I will convince my wifey to move to Jakarta. Interior Designer in my neck of the wood is a dead-end job. And then in turn, Hopefully my white girl aka better-half aka wifey will let me have your kinda gears........Lol
> 
> Jono454,
> ...




Yes my works is as interior designer for high end boutique in Jakarta.

I never say. Retire for my jobs and my audio hobby 
Because audio hobby can make your life relax and balancing your stress of works


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Life is so beautiful , enjoy your life with your audio gear what you own
> The bad character from me is like to try and hunting the latest audio gear
> Man bad character is always greedy , like me greedy to own best audio gear
> Please don't follow my bad habits
> ...


 
  What a great way to have sin


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> What a great way to have sin




Yes you are right Sara


----------



## eyeheych

Guys, thinking of buying a Sansa Clip+ (Rockboxing it) & a Fiio E06/E11 for my RE0/SR80i. But at the same price I can buy an E07k to be used with my current source (iphone 3GS) as well as a DAC for my laptop(conexant Smartaudio HD) I need advice regarding which would be more beneficial to me.


----------



## calipilot227

I would go with the E07, or maybe even the E17 if your budget allows.


----------



## eyeheych

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I would go with the E07, or maybe even the E17 if your budget allows.


 
  Thanks for the reply. I was reading around and found out that the 3Gs and the Clip+ are somewhat similar in SQ. Is that correct?


----------



## calipilot227

I would say so. I'd have to do a very critical listen to notice any differences (have not noticed any from normal listening).


----------



## Burju

rudi0504 said:


> Life is so beautiful , enjoy your life with your audio gear what you own
> The bad character from me is like to try and hunting the latest audio gear
> Man bad character is always greedy , like me greedy to own best audio gear
> Please don't follow my bad habits
> Cheers




True, Life is so beautiful.
.....I know that feeling of "hunting for the best and the latest", I am a recovering addict on Harley Davidson bikes and Custom Bikes, spent half of my life on them 
I am trying to savor my old man's hearing for good tunes nowadays, much refined lower decibels on this renewed hobby is much better than the old hobby of loud pipes 
Everyman's journey is different on his pursue of a hobby, there are no bad habits if you enjoy them
Enjoy.


----------



## Burju

```

```



rudi0504 said:


> Yes you are right Sara




+1..........Mea Culpa


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

My Rig of Today...
   
  AK100 (32GB+Dual 64GB sd card fully loaded) --> HeadAmp Pico Slim --> furutech iD-35SP cable --> Beyerdynamic DT1350 (modified 3.5mm input)


----------



## valibhai

(image missing)
   
  Ipod, FiiO Andes E07K, Audeze LDC2


----------



## valibhai

(image missing)


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> ....budget-fi is cool.


 
   
  Some Budget-Fi...
   

  Monoprice 8323 (Comfort Edition) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DIY Cable & Old Sandisk Player.
   

  The Amazing Ports Pro's with a 2nd Gen Nano.
   

  DT880 Pro's Colorfly C3, DIY interconnect and FiiO E17
   
  Budget-Fi is indeed cool


----------



## Achmedisdead

I've never seen a SanDisk player like that one....it must be old, even pre-dating my e280.


----------



## TrollDragon

2004... She's a 512MB Beastie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The FM tuner work's like a charm and that is why it's still around.


----------



## treal512

My current portable.
   

   
  Sorry, no good camera or lighting in my apartment.


----------



## Jakerpoo

Hifiman HE 400, 80 GB 5.5 Gen iPod video, Fiio E17, Silver cable w/viablue 3.5 mm jack from headphone lounge
   
  Love this rig
   
   

   

   
   
   
   
   
   
  Sorry for the incidental plant matter on the desk


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> My current portable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no good camera or lighting in my apartment.


 

 Wow they look good together!


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> My Rig of Today...
> 
> AK100 (32GB+Dual 64GB sd card fully loaded) --> HeadAmp Pico Slim --> furutech iD-35SP cable --> Beyerdynamic DT1350 (modified 3.5mm input)


 
   





 What have you done to those 1350's! How does the iD-35SP affect the DT1350?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> My current portable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no good camera or lighting in my apartment.


 
  What are you using with your 200/100? As I am not able to get mine (200) to sit comfortably behind my ears?


----------



## StargateRecords

Neco V3 (awesome), Clip+ and EPH-100 were going to be my portable rig but,
   
  I have been tempted by some expensive CIEM's, so time to start saving again.


----------



## awry

ajheadfi said:


> What have you done to those 1350's! How does the iD-35SP affect the DT1350?




I was wondering the same thing. Please do enlighten us, thanks.


----------



## jham1496

My very portable rig...


----------



## rudi0504

My favourite set up for long term listening periode :
Source : AK 100 standard 
Music file : WAV 
Amp : Tralucent T 1
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 with right angle jack 
Cable : mini to mini DIY 4 braid silver solid core between AK 100 and T1
 Norse audio Reign 8 x 21 awg special edition 
Sound quality : very sweet sounding mid and very good tonal balance , it is very good SQ for long listening


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> Wow they look good together!


 
   
  Thanks. I enjoy how portable they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> What are you using with your 200/100? As I am not able to get mine (200) to sit comfortably behind my ears?


 
   
  I was having the same problem. It is the Phonak Audeo ear guides that come with the PFE232. You can buy them separately. The cord on the PFE232 is slightly smaller than the FXZ200, so it is a tight fit, but it works just fine.


----------



## speedingredline

5th gen diymod w/ ALO Rx & ALO LOD, Cowon J3

   
  Ibasso DX100 w/Heir Audio 8.A & Whiplash Cable

   
  AK100 w/ Heir Audio 6.A

   
  S:flo2 w/ SR-71B, Whiplash Balanced Cable & JH16

   
  iPhone 4 w/ CypherLabs Solo, ALO Rx MKII, ALO LOD, &
  Heir Audio 4.A


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





jham1496 said:


> My very portable rig...


 
   
  That looks awsome!


----------



## Mimouille

speedingredline said:


> 5th gen diymod w/ ALO Rx & ALO LOD, Cowon J3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So basically, you have ALL the rigs. How do you even
Decide in the morning ? Must be worse than a women with shoes


----------



## speedingredline

Easy, I take all the Heir Audios with me. Right now I am using the DX100 and AK100. I am looking into a new amp or two as well to try out with the new daps.
   
  I have a couple more daps, amps, and CIEMs not pictured as well.


----------



## chuckle490

jakerpoo said:


> Hifiman HE 400, 80 GB 5.5 Gen iPod video, Fiio E17, Silver cable w/viablue 3.5 mm jack from headroom.



How is the E17 with the HE-400??


----------



## speedingredline

Quote: 





jham1496 said:


> My very portable rig...


 
   
  very cool indeed.


----------



## mtntwg

Posted wrong.


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





speedingredline said:


> very cool indeed.


 
   
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> That looks awsome!


 
  Thanks!


----------



## anoxy

Damn speedingredline . . .


----------



## mtntwg

C&C BH finally arrived! Looks, feels and sounds amazing.


----------



## sjolander21

.


----------



## sjolander21

Quote: 





jham1496 said:


> My very portable rig...


 
  Very nice looking, great storage in the altoids box


----------



## sjolander21

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58257_415754518504615_2017121_n.jpg
   
  Primary Rig: iPod Classic 7th gen --> Custom LOD (OEM-->Nordost-->Palic) -->FiiO E11 --> Focal Spirit One
   
  Secondary Rig: iPhone 4 --> FiiO L3 --> FiiO E7 --> Koss Porta Pro


----------



## Jakerpoo

Quote: 





chuckle490 said:


> How is the E17 with the HE-400??


 
   


 they synergize really well, since he-400 isn't he hardest thing to drive, the e17 gives it just the right amount of juice.  really nice soundstage and clarity. then again the only other portable amp i can compare it to is the e11


----------



## treal512

I replaced the terrible green (binder) background from my last portable post.
   

   
  Looks much better


----------



## tinton14

I'm currently using a iPod Classic 6th gen 160gb with se215 and srh440. I listen to a bit of everything and was thinking of getting a Fiio E07K to improve the SQ and was wondering if it would help with my setup? It would be my first Amp/DAC, I'm considering it since it would work for my iPod as well as my laptop. Should I be looking into something else if I want to improve the SQ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mtntwg said:


> C&C BH finally arrived! Looks, feels and sounds amazing.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





tinton14 said:


> I'm currently using a iPod Classic 6th gen 160gb with se215 and srh440. I listen to a bit of everything and was thinking of getting a Fiio E07K to improve the SQ and was wondering if it would help with my setup? It would be my first Amp/DAC, I'm considering it since it would work for my iPod as well as my laptop. Should I be looking into something else if I want to improve the SQ?


 
  Yes there are. Not to blow you off, this is not the place to really ask that. If you search HF you will find the answers and much, much more.


----------



## fleasbaby

saraguie said:


> Yes there are. Not to blow you off, this is not the place to really ask that. If you search HF you will find the answers and much, much more.




Agreed, not the place, but quick aside, a 6th gen iPod and a FiiO E7 with some Grado SR60i were my first real foray into "serious" gear. You won't regret the combo...No more shall be said, on with the pictures!


----------



## 808Ronin

Quote: 





tinton14 said:


> I'm currently using a iPod Classic 6th gen 160gb with se215 and srh440. I listen to a bit of everything and was thinking of getting a Fiio E07K to improve the SQ and was wondering if it would help with my setup? It would be my first Amp/DAC, I'm considering it since it would work for my iPod as well as my laptop. Should I be looking into something else if I want to improve the SQ?


 
  Single best thing you can do to improve sound quality is Rockbox your Classic.


----------



## tinton14

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> Agreed, not the place, but quick aside, a 6th gen iPod and a FiiO E7 with some Grado SR60i were my first real foray into "serious" gear. You won't regret the combo...No more shall be said, on with the pictures!


 
   
  My apologies, I should've looked around more and not asked here. Thank you though! That being said, here are the pics to my current setup (ones that I should have included earlier).


----------



## jmsilva22

Hmmm
   
  I've been reading through out most of this thread and I haven't seen anybody rocking a Samsung Galaxy Player. Are they that bad? The 4.2 and newer 5.0 versions supposedly have the Wolfson chip so...
   
  Anyways, I'm looking forward to upgrade my current Clip Zip + E11 + Panasonic RP-HTX7 rig. These are my choices so far:
   
  Headphones: M100 (want the best balance between over-ear / compact design / bass and sound quality / portability)
  Amp: C&C BH
  Amp: ZO2 (maybe)
  Source: Sony NWZF806 32GB
   
  Are there any other players (with wifi) in the $300-$350 range that can compete with the Sony in terms of *sound quality*, interface and design?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I've been reading through out most of this thread and I haven't seen anybody rocking a Samsung Galaxy Player. Are they that bad? The 4.2 and newer 5.0 versions supposedly have the Wolfson chip so...


 
  The 4.0 and 4.2 have the Wolfson, the 5.0 does not. If you're looking to upgrade from a Clip Zip, I can tell you from experience, owning both, that the Zip SQ is better than the 5.0.


----------



## zzubbione

time to present my little humble rig :
   
 

   
   
  really enjoy by this set up. and really impressed by the yamaha EPH-100 ^_^
   
  now... time to build a little desk /"transportable" audio rig... i'm looking on the Fiio e10 olympus, and Grado SR80i...


----------



## anoxy

^best ipod nano. Love that form factor.


----------



## Swimsonny

no i prefer this one all day long:


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





zzubbione said:


> time to present my little humble rig :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That yamaha IEM looks great. How does yamaha sound?


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> no i prefer this one all day long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I would use my nano 3G too, I love it, buuuuuuuuut I've switched completely to flac, which is quite unfortunate for my nano. And there is no rockbox either, nor expandable memory. So it doesn't quite work for me. But my clip+ fits the bill so it's all good. 
   
  Never the less, I do agree with you that the 3G is the best nano.


----------



## anoxy

swimsonny said:


> no i prefer this one all day long:



Ah yes forgot about that one! Love it as well. Wish they remade either of those with much larger capacity.


----------



## Mjharrison95

Quote: 





tinton14 said:


> My apologies, I should've looked around more and not asked here. Thank you though! That being said, here are the pics to my current setup (ones that I should have included earlier).


 
  Hi, this is my first post here but I've been an avid admirer for a little while now. How are you liking the Shure IEM's, because I was thinking of getting some myself? Was looking at the 315s.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





mjharrison95 said:


> Hi, this is my first post here but I've been an avid admirer for a little while now. How are you liking the Shure IEM's, because I was thinking of getting some myself? Was looking at the 315s.


 
  Shure makes great IEMs. I'd take a look at Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10s, they used to retail at $400, after Logitech bought Ultimate Ears they dropped to around $150-$200 new on eBay, $200-$250 on Amazon.
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Mjharrison95

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Shure makes great IEMs. I'd take a look at Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10s, they used to retail at $400, after Logitech bought Ultimate Ears they dropped to around $150-$200 new on eBay, $200-$250 on Amazon.
> 
> Welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet.


 
  Yeah I will do actually. Thanks. Yeah, just this thread alone makes my credit card hide away in the corner.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I've been reading through out most of this thread and I haven't seen anybody rocking a Samsung Galaxy Player. Are they that bad? The 4.2 and newer 5.0 versions supposedly have the Wolfson chip so...


 
  Im not sure what dac it had, but my galaxy 3.6 player worked fine for about 2 months before it died. I sent it in for warranty and I finally got a refund yesterday after dealing with samsung support for over 3 months. Never again!


----------



## tinton14

Quote: 





mjharrison95 said:


> Hi, this is my first post here but I've been an avid admirer for a little while now. How are you liking the Shure IEM's, because I was thinking of getting some myself? Was looking at the 315s.


 
  Welcome to Head-Fi. The Shure IEM's are nice, I had a cheaper pair of UE before but the wire broke, these were a nice upgrade from them. Mine are only 215.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





tinton14 said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi. The Shure IEM's are nice, I had a cheaper pair of UE before but the wire broke, these were a nice upgrade from them. Mine are only 215.


 
  MJ, note that while the wires are a little fragile on the UEs, the TripleFi 10 has replaceable wires. Don't cross them out of your search just on basis of the cable.


----------



## magg86

df mexico.


----------



## juntom10

*[COLOR=FF00AA]My simple set up: Clip Zip(RockBoxed) + SR 80[/COLOR]*​


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

How would you rate the sr80's against the sr60's if you know


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> How would you rate the sr80's against the sr60's if you know


 
  From my experience (I have sr 60...its broken now though), first thing i noticed was the harshness(?). SR80 has much smoother bass (both 60 and 80 have punchy bass). Also it has softer pads which helps too. I like sr80 more than sr60.


----------



## calipilot227

I really didn't notice much of a difference between the 60 and the 80. I went with the '60, bought the bowl pads, and did a few mods (vent holes, rear grille).


----------



## muzic4life

Very nice audio gear set up 
I haven't heard sm 64[/quote]


Tx bro rudi 
I thought u has already had one the sm64. Anyway i can say is worth to try. Sound is very good. Definitely is the refined product from earsonic. Especially when paired to mk3. It's just well matched.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ortofon MHd Q7 and 
my Go Dap DD1 with upgrade op amp : Muse 01 and Muse 02 and LME 49860 
Just arrived this evening


----------



## juntom10

Looks awesome!!


----------



## rudi0504

juntom10 said:


> Looks awesome!!




Thank you juntom10


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Looks awesome!!


 
  You hit another home run my friend. Am interested to know how the combo sounds.


----------



## zzubbione

juntom10 said:


> That yamaha IEM looks great. How does yamaha sound?




For my use, iem are great. With trance, goa, progressive, or other type of electronique music with bass, the sound is so bassy. But, mid and high are really smooth. With rock, metal and pop, the bass is a little attenuated maybe a little too bright. For sure, this iem are not neutral.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I really didn't notice much of a difference between the 60 and the 80. I went with the '60, bought the bowl pads, and did a few mods (vent holes, rear grille).


 
  and I really need to look into mods
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Ortofon MHd Q7 and
> my Go Dap DD1 with upgrade op amp : Muse 01 and Muse 02 and LME 49860
> Just arrived this evening
> 
> ...


 
   
 Good god


----------



## Swimsonny

I still can not believe Rudi has not given the myst 1866 portadac a go yet


----------



## Kazenagi

Note 2 --> Apex Glacier --> Heir 8.A. Now I just wish I had a better otg cable to connect the two with, the red end loses contact too easily if the cable moves.


----------



## fleasbaby

Rediscovering the joys of budget-fi while I wait on my Magnum build...can't believe how good the KSC75 are...probably going to make them into a pair of StratoKOSSters soon.


----------



## rudi0504

​


saraguie said:


> You hit another home run my friend. Am interested to know how the combo sounds.




Hi Steve 
Go dap DD 1 with muse 01 
High : very good , smooth , but less sparkle than with LME 49860
Mid : sweeter than with LME 49860
Bass : out the box a bit boomy , after 5 hours bass sound better 
 More bass body but not as tight and not as fast with LME 49860
Separation : almost same like LME 49860
Soundstage : not as wide as with LME 49860
Note : the plus point with go dap dd 1 we can change the op amp 
 I plan to buy op amp 627, As Anakchan favourite op amp

Ortofon MHd Q7
Out the box :
High : very good and detail , to my taste with more sparkle is better for my taste.
Mid : this is the plus point , so sweet and thick like the midrange from the Vynil .
 I love the midrange is very analog and neutral 
Bass : until last night a bit boomy for me and less impact compare my alo Rx 3 B
 Speed also not as fast my alo Rx 3 B

Combo : 
AK 100 standard + go dap dd1 muse 01 + ortofon MHd Q7
Sound Quality : warm sounding , neutral and natural with plus point in the midrange 
 If you like Vynil SQ than you love these combo .

Minus : from MHd Q 7 has little hiss, but not as laud like my alo Rx 3 b .

Note : after burn in the whole night , The SQ from my MHd Q7 open up their character 
 High more open than out the box
 Mid has better clarity now
 Bass has more impact and bass body now 
 I love more than yesterday out the box SQ 
 Perfect combo with direct AK 100 standard 

This my personal impression and need more burn in


----------



## rudi0504

blackenedplague said:


> and I really need to look into mods
> 
> 
> Good god




Thank you 
If you like vinyl SQ , you will love these combo 
For long listening time is not so fatigue .


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Steve
> Go dap DD 1 with muse 01
> High : very good , smooth , but less sparkle than with LME 49860
> Mid : sweeter than with LME 49860
> ...


 
  Thanks Rudi...........


----------



## rudi0504

swimsonny said:


> I still can not believe Rudi has not given the myst 1866 portadac a go yet




Thank you for your recommendation 
May I ask you what is the sound character from the myst 1866 portadac?


----------



## rudi0504

kazenagi said:


> Note 2 --> Apex Glacier --> Heir 8.A. Now I just wish I had a better otg cable to connect the two with, the red end loses contact too easily if the cable moves.




Looks great your set up 
How is the SQ from these combo with heir 8 a?
Please buy from Ventura craft the OTG cable


----------



## Kazenagi

rudi0504 said:


> Looks great your set up
> How is the SQ from these combo with heir 8 a?
> Please buy from Ventura craft the OTG cable




The Glacier has great synergy with the 8.a's  soundstage is incredible, everything just sounds amazing. 

I thought the venturecraft cable didn't support OTG, the one in this link right? http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/gdx.php. Don't really wana drop $35 on something that I'm not sure will work. It'll save a lot of space and look way better than anything I have right now that's for sure.


----------



## Swimsonny

Rudi,
   
  It is smooth and detailed with a HUGE airy soundstage and great dynamics across the whole frequency range.
   
  It is not coloured at all and has amazing transparency but has the slightest touch of warmth. A delicate amount.


----------



## rudi0504

kazenagi said:


> The Glacier has great synergy with the 8.a's  soundstage is incredible, everything just sounds amazing.
> 
> I thought the venturecraft cable didn't support OTG, the one in this link right? http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/gdx.php. Don't really wana drop $35 on something that I'm not sure will work. It'll save a lot of space and look way better than anything I have right now that's for sure.




If you live in Japan you can find many choice of cable 
I wish one day can test the SQ from Heir 8


----------



## rudi0504

swimsonny said:


> Rudi,
> 
> It is smooth and detailed with a HUGE airy soundstage and great dynamics across the whole frequency range.
> 
> It is not coloured at all and has amazing transparency but has the slightest touch of warmth. A delicate amount.




Wow sound so great 
How much is the price from the myst 1866 porta Dac ?
I will surf now how it look like 
Thank you


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> Note 2 --> Apex Glacier --> Heir 8.A. Now I just wish I had a better otg cable to connect the two with, the red end loses contact too easily if the cable moves.


 
  Excellent photography and a great rig.  Looks really good!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Wow sound so great
> How much is the price from the myst 1866 porta Dac ?
> I will surf now how it look like
> Thank you


 
  It's right here MyST 1866


----------



## ianmedium

It's been long enough now and enough significant changes have taken place with my rig to warrant an updated picture.

The CLAS/iPod Classic is still here but added recently are Final Audio Design's magnificent Piano Forte IX's and the equally magnificent new release from Analog Squared Paper the portable (well, OK, transportable.. Actually, no! Portable as I take it with me to my local coffee shop) class A TU-05 tube amp. 

The sound is simply wonderful, this feels more like a full sized set up than a portable. Battery life on the amp is around 7 hours which is more than enough for me.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> It's been long enough now and enough significant changes have taken place with my rig to warrant an updated picture.
> 
> The CLAS/iPod Classic is still here but added recently are Final Audio Design's magnificent Piano Forte IX's and the equally magnificent new release from Analog Squared Paper the portable (well, OK, transportable.. Actually, no! Portable as I take it with me to my local coffee shop) class A TU-05 tube amp.
> 
> The sound is simply wonderful, this feels more like a full sized set up than a portable. Battery life on the amp is around 7 hours which is more than enough for me.


 
  That is one trick looking rig, WOW!  Do you find no DAC needed?


----------



## ianmedium

saraguie said:


> That is one trick looking rig, WOW!  Do you find no DAC needed?




Thank you! 
There is a DAC there underneath the classic, the original cypher labs algorythm solo and I love it!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> Note 2 --> Apex Glacier --> Heir 8.A. Now I just wish I had a better otg cable to connect the two with, the red end loses contact too easily if the cable moves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  So nice to see another quality Android based rig! Looks very good. Interesting that the Hakshop cable is prone to disconnection, nil trouble here with that on my Note 2.


----------



## Kazenagi

nztechfreak said:


> So nice to see another quality Android based rig! Looks very good. Interesting that the Hakshop cable is prone to disconnection, nil trouble here with that on my Note 2.




When I got the cable the red end already seemed to be lacking in quality.. probably a bad one in the bunch. Prongs were nearly flush to the connector making it loose and the end even began to bend easily. It's close to being bent off at this point. 

I'm stuck with an OTG adapter for now until I can find someone who can make a mini <-> mini otg cable or I'll have to slice open a venturecraft one and solder together a couple wires to make an OTG cable myself.


----------



## rudi0504

ianmedium said:


> It's been long enough now and enough significant changes have taken place with my rig to warrant an updated picture.
> 
> The CLAS/iPod Classic is still here but added recently are Final Audio Design's magnificent Piano Forte IX's and the equally magnificent new release from Analog Squared Paper the portable (well, OK, transportable.. Actually, no! Portable as I take it with me to my local coffee shop) class A TU-05 tube amp.
> 
> The sound is simply wonderful, this feels more like a full sized set up than a portable. Battery life on the amp is around 7 hours which is more than enough for me.




Congrats Ian for your new tube amp 
Piano forte IX + TU - 05 = sound excellent 
Am I right Ian ?


----------



## ianmedium

Oh Rudi. I really hope you manage to get one of these amps, I think you would love it!

Good to hear from you my friend.


----------



## doublea71

Are you seriously lugging around a tube amp? Maybe they're not as fragile as I thought - I can't fathom taking that thing off a desktop.


----------



## doublea71

A bit of a derail here, but out of genuine concern, I offer you the 12-step program for headphone addicts:
   
  1. Admitted we were powerless over *headphones and other kick-ass audio products*.
  2. Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves could restore us to *sanity.*
  3. Made a decision to turn our gear over to the care of *Jude* as we understood him.
  4. Made a fearless and searching inventory of our audio gear.
  5. Admitted to *Jude,* to ourselves, and another head-fier the exact nature of our audio gear.
  6. Were entirely ready to have *Jude* relieve us of our audio gear so that he can sell it on the for sale thread.
  7. Humbly asked him to just take the damn gear already.
  8. Made a list of all head-fiers we had made snarky comments towards, and became willing to make amends to them all.
  9. Made direct amends when possible, except when doing so would cause their egos to inflate or inspire them to buy even more gear.
  10. Continued to take inventory of our audio products, and when we broke down and bought something, promptly sold it on the for sale thread to somebody from Latvia with absolutely no feedback.
  11. Through well-written reviews and cleverly designed, *Jude-inspired avatars*, sought to improve our conscious contact with *Jude,* asking only for knowledge of the next great pair of headphones or dap before anybody else learned about it so that we could start a thread and seem really smart to other head-fiers.
  12. Having finally smelt the proverbial coffee as a result of these steps, we tried to carry this message to other addicted head-fiers, and practice these principles in all our affairs.
   
  I'm *doublea71* and I'm a *headphone-aholic*.


----------



## ianmedium

doublea71 said:


> Are you seriously lugging around a tube amp? Maybe they're not as fragile as I thought - I can't fathom taking that thing off a desktop.




Well, not every day but yeah it gets carted around. I screw on the side panels which not only protect the tubes they are also designed to cut out WiFi signals thus reduce interference. Remember as well, these tubes are NOS military tubes used in radios in many war zones over the years so they are a lot tougher than you would think! In fact to this day they use tubes in places like Nuclear facilities as if there is an explosion the tubes survive much better!


----------



## doublea71

That's pretty cool - I look at them and I immediately think "lightbulb", but clearly they're pretty rugged. I know very little about tube amps as you can tell.


----------



## ianmedium

doublea71 said:


> That's pretty cool - I look at them and I immediately think "lightbulb", but clearly they're pretty rugged. I know very little about tube amps as you can tell.




Oh trust me, I am just learning now. When it came to the first time to take them out and replace with different sounding ones I was so nervous but they are so tough. Admittedly they are still glass but with that in mind they are a lot tougher and much tougher than a lightbulb which is a much thinner wall i believe.

I must admit as well, it certainly garners comments in the coffee shop, but then again, I have always been eccentric!


----------



## JMURRAY16

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well, not every day but yeah it gets carted around. I screw on the side panels which not only protect the tubes they are also designed to cut out WiFi signals thus reduce interference. Remember as well, these tubes are NOS military tubes used in radios in many war zones over the years so they are a lot tougher than you would think! In fact to this day they use tubes in places like Nuclear facilities as if there is an explosion the tubes survive much better!


 
  How do you get one of these - very tempting!


----------



## ianmedium

jmurray16 said:


> How do you get one of these - very tempting!




This is his website though it is all Japanese
http://www.ab.auone-net.jp/~s-and-e/

Or easier, if your on Facebook you can contact him that way, he really is great to deal with.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Analog-Squared-Paper/262588443852940

hope that helps!


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> I'm *doublea71* and I'm a *headphone-aholic*.


 
   
  You sir, are brilliant


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> You sir, are brilliant


 

 Gotta laugh it up once in a while, right? No need to take ourselves too seriously...


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> A bit of a derail here, but out of genuine concern, I offer you the 12-step program for headphone addicts:
> 
> 1. Admitted we were powerless over *headphones and other kick-ass audio products*.
> 2. Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves could restore us to *sanity.*
> ...


 

 Hi doublea71.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> A bit of a derail here, but out of genuine concern, I offer you the 12-step program for headphone addicts:
> 
> 1. Admitted we were powerless over *headphones and other kick-ass audio products*.
> 2. Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves could restore us to *sanity.*
> ...


 
  Keep coming back it sounds good ~


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> A bit of a derail here, but out of genuine concern, I offer you the 12-step program for headphone addicts:
> 
> 1. Admitted we were powerless over *headphones and other kick-ass audio products*.
> 2. Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves could restore us to *sanity.*
> ...


 

 You're wrong, the guy was from Estonia and had 1 feedback.


----------



## Retrias

Who?  , whose from estonia and have one feedback ?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Who?  , whose from estonia and have one feedback ?


 

 Someone I invented


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


>


 
   
  Sweet pic and setup! Any other pics with this setup out in the wild (coffee shop). Would love to get an overall look/perspective of this tube amp.
   
  Cheers


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> It's been long enough now and enough significant changes have taken place with my rig to warrant an updated picture.
> 
> The CLAS/iPod Classic is still here but added recently are Final Audio Design's magnificent Piano Forte IX's and the equally magnificent new release from Analog Squared Paper the portable (well, OK, transportable.. Actually, no! Portable as I take it with me to my local coffee shop) class A TU-05 tube amp.
> 
> The sound is simply wonderful, this feels more like a full sized set up than a portable. Battery life on the amp is around 7 hours which is more than enough for me.


 
  Wow...
   
  That Piano Forte looks like a jewelry


----------



## morgenstern82

Ok everyone I've been stalking this place for a while and finally joined.  Here's my current portable rig:
   
  7th gen iPod Nano (AIFF) > Fiio L9 > Headstage Arrow 4G > Etymotic ER4P to S with custom ACS


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





morgenstern82 said:


> Ok everyone I've been stalking this place for a while and finally joined.  Here's my current portable rig:
> 
> 7th gen iPod Nano (AIFF) > Fiio L9 > Headstage Arrow 4G > Etymotic ER4P to S with custom ACS


 
  Nice gear but I gotta ask....with a 16GB player why not ALAC instead of AIFF?


----------



## morgenstern82

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Nice gear but I gotta ask....with a 16GB player why not ALAC instead of AIFF?


 
   
  Actually I've got everything in both AIFF and ALAC.  I keep all of my music on a 1TB drive and then only have the songs I really listen to on a daily basis on the iPod so the size of AIFF isn't an issue.  With my Etymotics I hear a slight difference in the clarity of AIFF over ALAC (which is probably all in my head)  so thats my main reason for AIFF.


----------



## juntom10

Is that a lightning to regular 30pin adapter?


----------



## morgenstern82

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Is that a lightning to regular 30pin adapter?


 
  Yeah it is.  Just the standard Apple one.


----------



## chuckle490

My rig at the moment. I think my next upgrade will be the Fiio E12.


----------



## rudi0504

My friend Altman Tera black stealth edition with my miracle and Tralucent gold cable 
   





   
  My AK 100 + Ortofon MHd Q7 + um miracle with Tralucent gold cable


----------



## rckyosho

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> The Glacier has great synergy with the 8.a's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep as far as I know the Venturecraft cable is a Micro B to Micro B making it impossible to use with a normal DAC.
  It works with an OTG device or an SRP-capable peripheral-only B-device which the  Venturecraft Go-Dap X is making swapping one end with the other unnecessary.
What you can do is buy a micro otg usb cable...cut up the female portion also buy a male micro usb connector and solder it up.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> This is his website though it is all Japanese
> http://www.ab.auone-net.jp/~s-and-e/
> 
> Or easier, if your on Facebook you can contact him that way, he really is great to deal with.
> ...



You're quick . They're showing this at the Fujiya portable festival next weekend & you have one already .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> You're quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Sean 
   
  i have introduce TU 05 from analog paper square in head fi , now Ian has already owned 
  TU 05 , he is the first head fier owned TU 05
  congrats Ian


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Just curious, how often do most head-fiers clean their rigs? 
I usually use damped towel to wipe iem n headphones every week, alcohol on q-tips to clean amps n dap every month.


----------



## elbandito




----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Just curious, how often do most head-fiers clean their rigs?
> I usually use damped towel to wipe iem n headphones every week, alcohol on q-tips to clean amps n dap every month.


 

 As far as headphones go, the pads get wiped off with an alcohol wipe every once and a while and my iem tips get wiped off when I notice they're dirty but I don't have super oily or waxy ears so this again isn't done very often.
   
  My speaker set, up including my receiver (and just around my desk really), gets dusted about every other week or so.


----------



## ianmedium

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> 
> i have introduce TU 05 from analog paper square in head fi , now Ian has already owned
> TU 05 , he is the first head fier owned TU 05
> congrats Ian







anakchan said:


> You're quick . They're showing this at the Fujiya portable festival next weekend & you have one already .




First time in my life I beat anyone else to the head of the line  Thanks to Rudi! I hope you get a chance to listen to it Anak, it is an excellent amplifier and I am very pleased with my decision in purchasing it. Tube roll the thing with some NOS Mullards and it just gets even better!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> First time in my life I beat anyone else to the head of the line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll probably be trying the TUR-06 at the show but will see if they have the TU-05 too :-
   
  http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/blog/?p=8421
   
  I knew about Analog2P but didn't realise that it made it to Head-Fi .


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





kazenagi said:


> Note 2 --> Apex Glacier --> Heir 8.A. Now I just wish I had a better otg cable to connect the two with, the red end loses contact too easily if the cable moves.


 
   
   
  I like the Heir 8.A, very cool, maybe I missed this in the thread but what does that say on the side ?


----------



## anoxy

Says "I can't hear you" iirc


----------



## Berkovajazz

Something...
 KLX-D740
 Iriver iHP100
 HiFIman RE0


----------



## Paul Graham

Shame I cant run this through the E17  
  But hey ho, Its still ok as a round the house media rig lol.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Just curious, how often do most head-fiers clean their rigs?
> I usually use damped towel to wipe iem n headphones every week, alcohol on q-tips to clean amps n dap every month.


 
  Yeah, whenever I notice my Complys are dirty, I'll wipe them off. Never had a big issue with keeping my amp/dap clean. Once I go to a desktop model I'll likely have to dust every once in a while. You cleaning the exterior? Or the ports?


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





berkovajazz said:


>


 
   
  My inner-metalhead wants to stab you in the throat, my outer music lover says that everyone is entitled to like what they want regardless of an artist's integrity, skill, attitude or creativity.


----------



## H20Fidelity

berkovajazz said:


> Something...
> 
> KLX-D740
> 
> ...




Loving the touch of class in this photo!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Shame I cant run this through the E17
> But hey ho, Its still ok as a round the house media rig lol.


 
  Just get a really tough looking Man purse for the tablet!


----------



## labcoat

Today at work.

R-


----------



## DigitalFreak

My mobile rig is taking on a life of its own. I just received the new CLAS db today and I have to say I'm enjoying this DAC

   
  Pictured above V-MODA M-100 headphone, iPod 160 GB 7th Gen, CLAS -db DAC, ALO RX MKII amp, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII amp and Leckerton UHA-4 amp. I got over 2000 bones USD lying there in that picture an I'm still waiting on my Heir Audio 4A Customs which is another 700 bones. I'm dreading whats going to happen to my savings when I start experimenting with balanced amps. Thanks for making me a poor man Head-Fi.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> My mobile rig is taking on a life of its own. I just received the new CLAS db today and I have to say I'm enjoying this DAC
> 
> 
> Pictured above V-MODA M-100 headphone, iPod 160 GB 7th Gen, CLAS -db DAC, ALO RX MKII amp, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII amp and Leckerton UHA-4 amp. I got over 2000 bones USD lying there in that picture an I'm still waiting on my Heir Audio 4A Customs which is another 700 bones. I'm dreading whats going to happen to my savings when I start experimenting with balanced amps. Thanks for making me a poor man Head-Fi.


 
  Nice family photo


----------



## AnakChan

@DF, out of curiosity, why did you go for the -dB over the -R if you were going to use SE mode?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> @DF, out of curiosity, why did you go for the -dB over the -R if you were going to use SE mode?


 

 Your recommendation was the breaker that made me decide to go with the db. The plan is to go balanced down the road. Ray Samuels has a well known highly respected balanced amp as well as ALO. AlO even recently put out a second lower priced balanced amp so I think there's room enough for me to pick and choose and find a tailored sound that will work for me. By the way, could you link me to a good interconnect for the iPod to -db. The supplied interconnect works fine but I'm not to happy with it and was hoping to scrounge up something more low profile.


----------



## xinghui0711

My daily frequent-use portable rig:  W4R+Studio V
  This might not be the best sounding rig, but definitely one of the most portable listening setup


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Your recommendation was the breaker that made me decide to go with the db. The plan is to go balanced down the road. Ray Samuels has a well known highly respected balanced amp as well as ALO. AlO even recently put out a second lower priced balanced amp so I think there's room enough for me to pick and choose and find a tailored sound that will work for me. By the way, could you link me to a good interconnect for the iPod to -db. The supplied interconnect works fine but I'm not to happy with it and was hoping to scrounge up something more low profile.


 
   
  I have the SR-71b and was never really impressed with it. It improved a lot with balancing but still not to my preference. Having said that, yesterday I managed to try my friend's Intruder and I think this time Ray has nailed it! Would be interesting now to compare the Intruder to the International.
   
  The Rx Mk3 is still nice but the pot scratch & hiss does get to me on the odd occasion.


----------



## rckyosho

digitalfreak said:


> My mobile rig is taking on a life of its own. I just received the new CLAS db today and I have to say I'm enjoying this DAC
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured above V-MODA M-100 headphone, iPod 160 GB 7th Gen, CLAS -db DAC, ALO RX MKII amp, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII amp and Leckerton UHA-4 amp. I got over 2000 bones USD lying there in that picture an I'm still waiting on my Heir Audio 4A Customs which is another 700 bones. I'm dreading whats going to happen to my savings when I start experimenting with balanced amps. Thanks for making me a poor man Head-Fi.




Sell it all to me at 50% discount and it'll make you half a poorman head fier.


----------



## Retrias

Better idea, sell the m100 for 70 percent to me , you can now get a better (more expensive) headphones !


----------



## AnakChan

Apologies for going OT with DF. Rightfully so, a picture thread :-


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Apologies for going OT with DF. Rightfully so, a picture thread :-


 
  Dang. That rig looks so huge


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Dang. That rig looks so huge


 
   
  About the same height as the CLAS -dB+Rx Mk3 but it is longer as you can see. The length would be the same as the CLAS -dB+RxMk3 _*with*_ balanced connector.
   

   
  All this make that RWAK100 on the left really attractive - balancing size & quality-wise.


----------



## longbowbbs

I still like the HP-P1 for the total package in one box....


----------



## filipelli

It's been a while, but I am back. These rigs have gotten super crazy!! I've attempted to keep mine as minimal as possible so I can  use it everywhere.
   
  Nano 3 ->Xin SuperMini IV -> Silver Custom LowPro -> Yuin Pk1
  The rig is kept together with 3m mounting strips, which are incredibly strong. No bands required.
  It all goes in this most perfect case - a razer orochi case that has a divider in the middle so I can put the rig on one side and the yuin pk1s on the others. Perfect size.


----------



## rudi0504

My set up with ultrasone signature DU :
  Source : dap AK 100 standard 
  Dac : iBasso DB2 balance Dac 
  Amp : Ortofon MHd Q7
  headphone : Ultrasone Signature DJ
  cable : ibasso DB2 > AK 100 use optical cable sys,concept inc
              Ibasso DB2 > Ortofon MHd Q7 use DIY 4 braid solid silver core 18 awg
     
   
  Sound Quality : 
  Ortofon MHd Q7 pair with AK 100 has not enough juice to drive headphone , I must use IBasso DB2 as external Dac to make the SQ more balance 
  more sweet , and better detail and separation, better bass impact and better bass  body .
  this one of my best sounding set up , the SQ so sweet for long listening 
   




   




   




   





d
   
  Please help to upload my pictures , since I upgrade to iOS 6.1 I have problems to upload my pictures 
   
  thank you


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My set up with ultrasone signature DU :
> Source : dap AK 100 standard
> Dac : iBasso DB2 balance Dac
> Amp : Ortofon MHd Q7
> ...


 
   
  Fixed links


----------



## ianmedium

Thats a beautiful rig you have Rudi.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thats a beautiful rig you have Rudi.


 

 Rudi has all the rigs.


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My set up with ultrasone signature DU :
> Source : dap AK 100 standard
> Dac : iBasso DB2 balance Dac
> Amp : Ortofon MHd Q7
> ...


 
  I am curious... How comfortable Ultrasone signature DJ is?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> Fixed links


 
  Thank you for your help Haris
  normally I done copy and paste , this time can not come out my pictures .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thats a beautiful rig you have Rudi.


 
  Thank you Ian 
  Ortofon sound quaility very good because of discrete amp , but the power is not that big 
  pot drive headphone .
  today mini meet my friend said to add external Dac Ibasso balance DB2 , the results is 
  astounding.
  now the Ortofon MHd Q7 has more power to drive my headphones like Ultrasone Signature DJ , LCD 2 and Fostex TH 900 .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Rudi has all the rigs.


 
  Hi Mimouille thank you 
   
  I have not all , I wish I can hear Analog Square Paper TU 05 or TUR 06 like what Ian has.
   
  i am waiting for my dap Hisound Studio V 3rd Edition .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> I am curious... How comfortable Ultrasone signature DJ is?


 
  Ultrasone is one from my best close headphone in term of sound quality and comfort 
  you can use for long listening during your travel , you feel no fatigue at all .
  i think Ultrasone should give the name  Signature JAZZ not Signature DJ


----------



## Burju

rudi0504 said:


> Ultrasone is one from my best close headphone in term of sound quality and comfort
> you can use for long listening during your travel , you feel no fatigue at all .
> i think Ultrasone should give the name  Signature JAZZ not Signature DJ




Oh my oh my, Rudi, nice set up there, so this Ultrasone is better than Fostex TH900 for long listening while traveling? I meant with this same set up.
Jazz you say......ahh I miss the old Java Jazz Festival.
Cheers Rudi, keep 'em coming, you are the man.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Just acquired a 4gb Clip for $10. It's missing the clip part but meh, for literally pocket change who cares?


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Mimouille thank you
> 
> I have not all , I wish I can hear Analog Square Paper TU 05 or TUR 06 like what Ian has.
> 
> i am waiting for my dap Hisound Studio V 3rd Edition .




Indeed the analog square paper ampslook awesome...I am tempted by the 06....


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Just acquired a 4gb Clip for $10. It's missing the clip part but meh, for literally pocket change who cares?


 
  Yeah, the Clip is nice. I've been thinking about taking the clip part off of mine to make it thinner anyway.


----------



## gidion27

Hi Rudi
   
  Since you own everything which combination is your go to rig?
   
  cheers


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Just acquired a 4gb Clip for $10. It's missing the clip part but meh, for literally pocket change who cares?


 
   
  Didn't think it was possible to get a better bang for buck in a portable player than a new Clip, but you've managed to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rockbox and enjoy!


----------



## mpawluk91

Here's my rig it sounds ******* awesome and its super portable

Ipod 5.5 30gb with c&c bh amp dual locked together, Logitech ue 6000, fiio L9 cable, and I used hot glue to make rubber stoppers on the amp


----------



## mpawluk91

A





mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my rig it sounds ******* awesome and its super portable
> 
> Ipod 5.5 30gb with c&c bh amp dual locked together, Logitech ue 6000, fiio L9 cable, and I used hot glue to make rubber stoppers on the amp
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyBleu

*@Filipelli *What is that case you have on your nano? And where can I get one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 And just to add, what's that LOD called (and price and location to purchase)? haha


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> *@Filipelli *What is that case you have on your nano? And where can I get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bra it's not a nano it's an ipod video 30gb model, it's bigger than a nano. Anyway the case is called the isee from contour it was 30 bucks on amazon, and the LOD cable is a fiio L9 you an get that on amazon for less than 15 after shipping


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Bra it's not a nano it's an ipod video 30gb model, it's bigger than a nano. Anyway the case is called the isee from contour it was 30 bucks on amazon, and the LOD cable is a fiio L9 you an get that on amazon for less than 15 after shipping


 
  Bro, he even stated it was a Nano 3G haha, and that is far from an L9. That's some custom/different LOD. 
   
  And that case is not an Isee by Contour, either. 
   
  Thanks for the effort!


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Bro, he even stated it was a Nano 3G haha, and that is far from an L9. That's some custom/different LOD.
> 
> And that case is not an Isee by Contour, either.
> 
> Thanks for the effort!


My bad dude I was talking about the pics I posted lol an alert popped up in my menu and I thought he was among about my post cause mine is right above his


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My bad dude I was talking about the pics I posted lol an alert popped up in my menu and I thought he was among about my post cause mine is right above his


 
  Hahaha, It's all good!
   
  I was wondering what you were talking about, but hey, that's what the *@(target username)* is for


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





burju said:


> Oh my oh my, Rudi, nice set up there, so this Ultrasone is better than Fostex TH900 for long listening while traveling? I meant with this same set up.
> Jazz you say......ahh I miss the old Java Jazz Festival.
> Cheers Rudi, keep 'em coming, you are the man.


 
  Hi Burju thank you 
  Fostex TH 900 sound quality is the best from my headphone collection 
  because the finishing from Fostex TH 900 is not as rugged as my Ultrasone Signature DJ
  i use more at home .
  the Signature DJ is more for traveling .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Indeed the analog square paper ampslook awesome...I am tempted by the 06....


 
  I am waiting for sone review between these two amps from DI-MA , than I can decide which ones is good for me .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> Since you own everything which combination is your go to rig?
> 
> cheers


 
  Since yesterday I like to use this combination for to go rig :
  source : iPhone 4 S
  dac : go dap dd 1 with muse 01 upgrade op amp 
  amp : my old favorite from RSA RS 71 A 
  iem : Tralucent 1+2 with gold cable 
           Fit ear MH 335 hd with alo sxc 24 cable
           UM Miracle with Tralucent gold cable 
  minimium I took 2 from these 3 iems


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> iem : Tralucent 1+2 with gold cable


 
  A gold cable?! I knew we have copper and silver but did not realise we have a few golden ones out there as well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

> name="mpawluk91" url="/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/1830#post_9121791"]A
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can buy some proper stick on bumps here.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RL-Drake-Rubber-Stick-on-Bumps-for-Feet-Bottoms-8-/390353055787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae2daf02b


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> You can buy some proper stick on bumps here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RL-Drake-Rubber-Stick-on-Bumps-for-Feet-Bottoms-8-/390353055787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae2daf02b


Nice I didn't know they had those but I don't want to add anymore thickness to my rig tho, it depends how fat they are


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Since yesterday I like to use this combination for to go rig :
> source : iPhone 4 S
> dac : go dap dd 1 with muse 01 upgrade op amp
> amp : my old favorite from RSA RS 71 A
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am waiting for sone review between these two amps from DI-MA , than I can decide which ones is good for me .


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Burju thank you
> Fostex TH 900 sound quality is the best from my headphone collection
> because the finishing from Fostex TH 900 is not as rugged as my Ultrasone Signature DJ
> i use more at home .
> the Signature DJ is more for traveling .


 
  Rudi, you know you can make multiple quotes in one post. There is no need to make individual posts for each reply. Just keeps the forum nice and tidy.


----------



## filipelli

skybleu said:


> *@Filipelli *What is that case you have on your nano? And where can I get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The case is agent18 ecoshield, which is available from amazon for $6. The lod was a custom build by fraggler from the forums. Have fun!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Better idea, sell the m100 for 70 percent to me , you can now get a better (more expensive) headphones !


 

 To late, I've commissioned a T50rp Paradox headphone


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Rudi, you know you can make multiple quotes in one post. There is no need to make individual posts for each reply. Just keeps the forum nice and tidy.


 
  Hi AyeCee
  thank you for your Information, I have tried many times from my iPad but can not use the multiple quote , I will try again


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> A gold cable?! I knew we have copper and silver but did not realise we have a few golden ones out there as well.


 
  A gold cable is seldom on the market , gold is the best for midrange and Bass sound quality .silver is very good for high and clarity.
  thats why Tralucent produce silver and gold cable .
  thjpus is my best iem cable I have own now .


----------



## Joe-Siow

Latest purchase...
   

   
   
   
  Vorzüge Pure amp with AK100.
  Listening to this combo has entirely altered what I think about double amping.
  Never say never, I guess...


----------



## liquidzoo

Subbing to this thread!


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How is the amp? I've never seen it before...


----------



## calipilot227

What the heck happened to this thread? More pics please! And take the immaturity elsewhere (you know who you are) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Under $200, and it sounds pretty good too. Party like it's 1991


----------



## kkhaha

moar pics plz!
   
  Here's my rig..
   

   
  sorry for the low quality.. i took the picture using my microwave oven.. hehehe 
   
  that moment when you mp3 player costs more than your phone.. I have to blur it a bit to get rid of the pixelated parts


----------



## Currawong

I've removed a number of posts from this thread that were off-topic and degenerating into arguments. Please keep to the topic everyone and save the off-topic discussion for elsewhere.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> What the heck happened to this thread? More pics please! And take the immaturity elsewhere (you know who you are)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think I have one of those CD Players in the basement somewhere! The height of 1991 portability.


----------



## hoppenma

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> What the heck happened to this thread? More pics please! And take the immaturity elsewhere (you know who you are)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I think I have one of those CD Players in the basement somewhere! The height of 1991 portability.


 
   
   Hi that's really some great pièce of equipment. I actually had one of those. Don't even know where it went. For the time really great don't know how it stacks up againt current equipment though


----------



## longbowbbs

I have a Discman in the basement in some box....The height of portability in 1991!


----------



## CMcG44

This is my rig pretty basic, I am hoping on investing in an amp, I will need to save up a bit though, which will be hard as I am only 14  - any amp recommendations for under €100


----------



## marko93101

Recently bought a C&C BH and it's a fantastic piece of kit. Came too 70ish Euro


----------



## Mimouille

cmcg44 said:


> This is my rig pretty basic, I am hoping on investing in an amp, I will need toad save up a bit though, which will be hard as I am only 14  - any amp recommendations for less than €100



If your rig sounds good as it is...don't save for amp, you had better save longer and upgrade headphones or buy other complementary headphones. In my opinion, always upgrade headphones first, start amping when you have headphones that really need it...but that is just my opinion...


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





			
				kkhaha said:
			
		

> sorry for the low quality.. i took the picture using my microwave oven.. hehehe
> 
> that moment when you mp3 player costs more than your phone.. I have to blur it a bit to get rid of the pixelated parts


 
   
  How do you like the 215s? Personally I brightened up the treble on them to please my tastes and I love the color of them


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





kkhaha said:


> moar pics plz!
> 
> Here's my rig..
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, you win the price for worst pic!
   
  I love my SE215


----------



## CMcG44

Thanks, I won't bother with an amp, I've a lot ta save for new earphones , I like the look of the ultrasone edition 10, haha no hope


----------



## Mimouille

cmcg44 said:


> Thanks, I won't bother with an amp, I've a lot ta save for new earphones , I like the look of the ultrasone edition 10, haha no hope



More motivation to study hard  I prefer IEM, but even more expensive sometimes...


----------



## CMcG44

Haha, ya hopefully sometime in the future I can get both iems and headphones


----------



## kingice10

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Rudi, you know you can make multiple quotes in one post. There is no need to make individual posts for each reply. Just keeps the forum nice and tidy.


 
  Lol! I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if he posts all those pics on one go


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Lol! I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I wish to post only one picture for all my rigs and finish no need to post anymorev


----------



## RaybanM

Found a Wonderful holder for both my  Iphone and Headstage amp, its a  Mujjo pouch, Leather.... Watch and weep folks...


----------



## Shootinputin187

These rigs look AMAZING, just cant belive how much money you put to your music rigs its admiring. I have been actually making some investmenst as well to my portable rig (wich is sennheiser IE60 and iPod classic 80gb). Ordered a pair of HD25 I-II from an uk maker who customizes them to your liking, the mock up looks AMAZING! also im getting fostex hp-p1 to go with those headphones. Those things should arrive at the end of february.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





hoppenma said:


> Hi that's really some great pièce of equipment. I actually had one of those. Don't even know where it went. For the time really great don't know how it stacks up againt current equipment though


 
   
  I'll go out on a limb here and say it actually sounds better than my Clip+ and 5.5g iPod Video, and it does a surprisingly good job of driving my HD580s. Not without its limitations though. It will skip if you even think about moving it, there's a little static in the volume pot (fixed by working it back and forth a few times), it burns through batteries like there's no tomorrow, and then there's the issue of having to carry CDs around. But it does sound good, especially with the ruthlessly revealing MDR-7506.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *juntom10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is the amp? I've never seen it before...


 
   
  The amp is called Vorzuge Pure amp. It's from Germany.
  It's fantstically built and sounds extrememly powerful for its size.


----------



## BarryAC26

Love all these rigs! Subscribed


----------



## BarryAC26

mimouille said:


> If your rig sounds good as it is...don't save for amp, you had better save longer and upgrade headphones or buy other complementary headphones. In my opinion, always upgrade headphones first, start amping when you have headphones that really need it...but that is just my opinion...




I have been wondering about that. I mainly wanted an amp for gaming purposes to pair with the HFi580s I'm getting to better control volume. 
With an iPhone 4 and those phones do you think an amp would improve music enough to be worth it for taking with me every day to campus? 

Ill post pics of my rig as soon as I get enough posts as I'm new!


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> These rigs look AMAZING, just cant belive how much money you put to your music rigs its admiring. I have been actually making some investmenst as well to my portable rig (wich is sennheiser IE60 and iPod classic 80gb). Ordered a pair of HD25 I-II from an uk maker who customizes them to your liking, the mock up looks AMAZING! also im getting fostex hp-p1 to go with those headphones. Those things should arrive at the end of february.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> ...


----------



## zerocoolhifi

iPhone 4S using equalizer app for mp3 and capriccio for flac, C&C BH, Headstage Arrow4G, custom silver LOD. MH1C (recabled), RE-0, GR02 BE, GR07 BE, MTPG, X10.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





barryac26 said:


> I have been wondering about that. I mainly wanted an amp for gaming purposes to pair with the HFi580s I'm getting to better control volume.
> With an iPhone 4 and those phones do you think an amp would improve music enough to be worth it for taking with me every day to campus?
> 
> Ill post pics of my rig as soon as I get enough posts as I'm new!


 

 I never owned these headphones and I am not an expert. Whatever people tell you, the only real informed decision you can make is by trying the amp. I have bought really expensive amps and thought their sound was great, but not necessarily what I was looking for / not necessarily matching my IEMs.
   
  Then it depends if it is for on-the-go or more just a transportable rig. For on-the-go, attaching an amp is in my opinion never convenient, even more so to a phone !
   
  If it is to take to campus and listen there, an amp can improve the way the iphone drives your HF, then you should ask people which one as I am not an apple user. I think all in one players are better. I use a DX100.
   
  On DAC/AMP that I tried and is really nice and VERY portable is the Apex Glacier from TTVJ. Check out the dedicated thread for more information.


----------



## juntom10

This rig is less than $50 total brand new .

I got these two when these were on sale (19.99 for clip zip, 24.99 for 142hd)


----------



## DigitalFreak

Even Jingles approves of my new rig

   
  iPod 7th Gen 160 GB, CLAS -db, ALO RX MKII
  Rig is being held together by dual lock


----------



## longbowbbs

I thought that was Jingles after the Jets Lightning game last week..  (Big Bolts fan here!)


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Even Jingles approves of my new rig
> 
> 
> iPod 7th Gen 160 GB, CLAS -db, ALO RX MKII
> Rig is being held together by dual lock


 
  Nice rig DF, do you like ALO RX MKII more or the UHA-6SMKII?
  That solo -db looks really attractive, but I am quite not sure if it is worth $200 more from solo R.


----------



## Santo8891

I'm also little bit curious with rx mk2.. how it's sound without the CLAS... i thought I want to buy Rx mk2 if that can make my w4r little bit brighter instead of rx mk3b.... since my source is HM 601...


----------



## H20Fidelity

santo8891 said:


> I'm also little bit curious with rx mk2.. how it's sound without the CLAS... i thought I want to buy Rx mk2 if that can make my w4r little bit brighter instead of rx mk3b.... since my source is HM 601...




Have you tried using a silver cable for your W4R to help brighten them up a little? 

It's hard to tell when your profile inventory is blank.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Nice rig DF, do you like ALO RX MKII more or the UHA-6SMKII?
> That solo -db looks really attractive, but I am quite not sure if it is worth $200 more from solo R.


 
  If you want a balanced DAC this is it for another month or so, $200 for it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Whoa, I wasn't expecting so much interest. OK, first of all the MKII and the UHA-6S for me are a tough call as far as which is the better amp. The MKII has the bigger soundstage and is smooth and has more bass impact. The UHA-6S has op amp 209 in it and the sound stage is smaller but it sounds more detailed and has a more aggressive in your face kind of presentation as well as excellent clarity. The good thing about the Leckerton is you can op amp roll and change the signature to whatever you like.
   
  Second of all the RX MKII isn't a bright amp it's more about smoothness and slightly more bass impact. I own the W4 and I think it's an awesome pairing but if I was to choose I'd still pick my Sony MDR EX600 or Jphonic K2 sp's as the better pairing. Both these IEM's are on the north side of neutral (meaning their more brighter sounding then the W4) and I find pairing them with a slightly  smoother amp works very well for them. My personal view is the K2 sp pairs better with the Leckerton while the EX600 pairs better with the MKII. If you want to try to bring more treble into the W4 try going with a shallower fit. The W4 is very fit dependent and I found using the supplied white tri flanges recesses the W4 treble quite a bit. My advice as far as the W4 treble is concerned is don't be afraid to experiment with different tips. I settled on a Comply T500 tip and it made the W4 treble passable for me.
   
  Now as for the CLAS, I really really like the new CLAS. When I first read about the new -db I was a little hesitant to buy it because I had read impressions saying it was overly warm and mellow sounding. Well my amps aren't exactly known for being mellow so I'm guessing I may have had the right amps on hand for the -db because my current chain doesn't sound mellow and if anything the -db adds a lot of depth and instruments sounds very realistic and natural. It's so good with the right recordings I can now differentiate the different notes of a bass guitar and a stand up bass now sounds like a real stand up bass while a trumpet sounds like a real trumpet. For me the -db just took everything to the next level and showed me how crappy mainstream MP3 DAC's really are.
   
  As for the price, well everyone will decide for themselves whether a product is worth the asking price. For me the fact that the -db opens the door to experimenting with a balanced setup and the fact I can also use it on my laptop making it both a home rig and mobile rig to me makes it worth the money. Of coarse thats just me others will read the specs look at the price tag and say it's a huge waste of money. Everyone's mileage will vary.


----------



## Santo8891

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Have you tried using a silver cable for your W4R to help brighten them up a little?
> 
> It's hard to tell when your profile inventory is blank.


 

 no acctually... I still didn't think to recabling my iem... I choose amp, so I can pair up with my another setup... even for desktop use sometimes
 but, now I'm little bit confused, which one I must prefer... I starting to see ortho setup for my desktop like HE500, but I still confused with the amp...
  otherway, I'm also looking for better portable amp to pair with... I'm ever thinking about rx mk3, for portable and desktop... but haven't reach best decision myself....
   
  sry about my profile... I'm still new, so still dont know how to fill up my profile...
   
   
   
   
  @DigitalFreak
  thanks for the answer of alo rx mk2...
  well, acctually I'm not only looking for brighter treble... but for speed also... since my song list little bit fast, but not so fast... and my equipment all for mellow one... including my desktop...
   
   
   
  anyways, these are my newest DIY interconnect... arrived last week...

   
  the look is not fancy though...


----------



## BarryAC26

mimouille said:


> I never owned these headphones and I am not an expert. Whatever people tell you, the only real informed decision you can make is by trying the amp. I have bought really expensive amps and thought their sound was great, but not necessarily what I was looking for / not necessarily matching my IEMs.
> 
> Then it depends if it is for on-the-go or more just a transportable rig. For on-the-go, attaching an amp is in my opinion never convenient, even more so to a phone !
> 
> ...




Awesome, thank you! Ill check that out


----------



## gEEkzz

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Apologies for going OT with DF. Rightfully so, a picture thread :-


 
  Hey AnakChan, I was wondering what volume do you listen at ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





geekzz said:


> Hey AnakChan, I was wondering what volume do you listen at ?


 
   
  Hmmm...what do you have that we can compare? On my RWAK100, I could listen anything from 45-60 on the meter (it maxes at 75). On the iBasso DX100 I could listen 175-185 on high gain. And with the CLAS -dB balanced to Rx Mk3 on low gain, I could max that out easily (usually start switching to medium gain then).
   
  In general compared to my wife, I do listen rather loud. However, meeting up with another head-fi member (Bootsy1), it seems we listen at the same volume. Funnily compared to Val Kolton (CVO of V-Moda), he listens probably a tad louder than me.


----------



## rudi0504

Battle of two high end Dac for I device :
  cyberlabs class solo vs go dap dd1 with muse 01 and muse 01 upgrade op amp 
   
  source : iPhone 4 G
  dac  : cyberlabs class solo old
            Go dap dd1 with upgrade op amp muse 01 and muse 02
  amp : RSA RS 71 A
  headphone : VModa M 100
                       LCD 2 rev 3 with angle connector 
  SQ : go dap dd1 with muse 02 > cyberlabs class solo. >  go dap dd1 with muse 01.
   
  these two Dacs are the best potable Dac on the market to date


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Battle of two high end Dac for I device :
> cyberlabs class solo vs go dap dd1 with muse 01 and muse 01 upgrade op amp
> 
> source : iPhone 4 G
> ...


 
   
  That looks just BEAUTIFUL! and i bet it sounds even better ;


----------



## NorthernEnd

Hey folks!
   
  I'm new to Head-Fi, and figured I would start out by posting my portable rig to get into the swing of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  - Heir 3.ai with Magnus 1 cable
  - C&C BH portable amp
  - Sansa Clip+ with Rockbox
   
  >Can't seem to figure out how to post images, so I'll toss one in here when I'm able! The following link will have to do, for now.<
  http://i.imgur.com/L8OZv1z.jpg
   
  Sidenote:
  As I've heard so many people say, the Clip+ doesn't need an amp to sound good - I just happen to looOoOove the audio skullduggery and voodoo magic the BH employs with its LF and SF switches.
   
  I also have to say, in spite of what I had seen of the C&C BH and the Heir 3.ai and 4.ai IEMs, when I finally got my hands on both the amp and the IEMs, I was still surprised at how small they were!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





northernend said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm new to Head-Fi, and figured I would start out by posting my portable rig to get into the swing of things
> 
> ...


 
  Let me be the first to say: 'Welcome to Head-fi. sorry about your wallet.'


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





northernend said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm new to Head-Fi, and figured I would start out by posting my portable rig to get into the swing of things
> 
> ...


 
  And nice gears you are setting the bar high


----------



## H20Fidelity

northernend said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm new to Head-Fi, and figured I would start out by posting my portable rig to get into the swing of things
> 
> ...




I'll fix it for you.  I've also had positive results testing the C&C BH + Clip+ combo. Very neat set up that will fit in your pocket easily, the sound is a sure improvment. 

Fun little amp!


----------



## Paul Graham

Nice entrance into the realm of www.where'smywonga?.com Sorry Head-Fi that is! 
   
  Out of curiosity folks and off topic lol ( my bad! )
  What sort of Sound stage do the Heir's offer?
   
  I usually like a warm and detailed sound with crisp & detailed highs, 
  And Im of the rare bread that cant stand to much midrange. 
  Im a gently V shaped Eq kinda guy lol. ( No Im not on drugs! )
   
  Oh and in a way of apology for going off topic I give you 
  my rig of the day - 
   
  Sony Vaio Pocket > Nordost Odin > FiiO E17 Alpen > Sennheiser HD25 1 II.
  I seem to keep coming back to this rig recently. 
  The Vaio Pocket just wants to be a great source! I just wish I could find a way to get 
  a feed from the line out bypassing the dock altogether.
  You can only get a line out feed when its docked in its dock which infuriates me lol!
  From what I can tell there is NO cable or connector available for the units line out. Anyway, I digress...


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> That looks just BEAUTIFUL! and i bet it sounds even better ;


 
  Thank you Shootinputin 
  the combo RSA 71 A + go dap dd1 with upgrade muse 02 : the best combo to drive iems and headphone high impedance hd 800 ,T 1 and orthos like LCD 3


----------



## gikigill

Hey I got the Vaio 40gb too. Very unusual form factor for a DAP.


----------



## gEEkzz

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hmmm...what do you have that we can compare? On my RWAK100, I could listen anything from 45-60 on the meter (it maxes at 75). On the iBasso DX100 I could listen 175-185 on high gain. And with the CLAS -dB balanced to Rx Mk3 on low gain, I could max that out easily (usually start switching to medium gain then).
> 
> In general compared to my wife, I do listen rather loud. However, meeting up with another head-fi member (Bootsy1), it seems we listen at the same volume. Funnily compared to Val Kolton (CVO of V-Moda), he listens probably a tad louder than me.


 
  Was referring to iPhone 4s actually. I have W3+iPhone 4s at about 60 and above.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Is it worth getting good lod for my iPod, or does it sound equally as good from the headphone (3,5mm) output?


----------



## kenman345

LOD bypasses the internal amp (somewhat). I have found through my experience, as others will say something similar, that an LOD is a purer way of getting the sound from the iPod if you are using an external amp. Spending money on a good cable, that's another debate. I liked Silver LOD's when I used an iPod. But a FiiO LOD is cheap and works and sounds quite nice, so I'd start with that.
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Is it worth getting good lod for my iPod, or does it sound equally as good from the headphone (3,5mm) output?


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> LOD bypasses the internal amp (somewhat). I have found through my experience, as others will say something similar, that an LOD is a purer way of getting the sound from the iPod if you are using an external amp. Spending money on a good cable, that's another debate. I liked Silver LOD's when I used an iPod. But a FiiO LOD is cheap and works and sounds quite nice, so I'd start with that.


 
   
  Thanks for the help! It's just very difficult to get any good headphone equipement in finland so maybe i'll use the standard L9. (if i can find it somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kenman345

Is Amazon not there?
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Thanks for the help! It's just very difficult to get any good headphone equipement in finland so maybe i'll use the standard L9. (if i can find it somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shootinputin187

Well the price is soo ridiculously high when it goes through customs (tax) and delivery.....ill try to avoid amazon


----------



## Shootinputin187

But the difference isnt too big if ill use the headphone jack until i go to UK?


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Thanks for the help! It's just very difficult to get any good headphone equipement in finland so maybe i'll use the standard L9. (if i can find it somewhere


 
Dealextreme - Fiio L9  - Free worldwide shipping! Ole hyvä


----------



## rudi0504

My two best portable Dac set up :
   
  Ranked 1:
  source : iPhone 4s
  dac : Ventura go dap dd1 with upgrade op amp Muse 02
  amp: RSA RS 71 B
  headphone : LCD 3
  cable : Norse Audio Reign 8 x 21 awg top of the line 
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  Ranked 2 :
  source :  iPhone 4s
  dac : cyberlabs Class Solo old tactical edition 
  Amp : RSA the Intruder 
   
  headphone : LCD 3
  cable : Norse Audio Reign 8 x 21 awg top of the line


----------



## Shootinputin187

Thanks, ill probably order it today


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Thanks, ill probably order it today


 
  Ventura craft go dap dd1 with muse 02 is the best portable Dac for idevice IMO
   
  after heard mine , 1 friend directly bought go dap dd1 with muse 02 for his LCD 2


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Ventura craft go dap dd1 with muse 02 is the best portable Dac for idevice IMO
> 
> after heard mine , 1 friend directly bought go dap dd1 with muse 02 for his LCD 2


 
   
  Do you think its better than SOLO or HP-P1?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Do you think its better than SOLO or HP-P1?


 
  IMO go dap dd1 with upgrade op amp muse 02 is better than my class SOLO and my Fostex Hp p1 in term Dac section for I device .
   
  better black background 
  better separation 
  better bd fuller midrange 
  better bass quality and clarity , very clean deep bass
  the SQ so realistic


----------



## Shootinputin187

How much did you pay for those go dap's?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> How much did you pay for those go dap's?


 
  This is the price that my friend Just placed order today :
   
  Go-Dap DD Socket1 (DD/DA Converter) for iPhone & iPod(LineAmp:MUSES02±9VUPTune) $499
   
  Please write email to Ventura craft Japan :
   
  mailto:support@go-dap.com


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My two best portable Dac set up :
> 
> Ranked 1:
> source : iPhone 4s
> ...


 
   
  Those Norse cables look formidable, Rudi. How is the sound compared to stock?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Those Norse cables look formidable, Rudi. How is the sound compared to stock?


 
  Hi longbowbbs 
   
  norse cable Reign 8 x 21 awg is top of the line from Norse audio .
   
  compare to stock cable :
   
  high : is more presents and more clear and clean 
  mid : sweeter , more clear and more body 
  bass : very clean , deep sounding bass and more impact as well 
  separation : better than stock cable , that I can hear more accurate from the music 
                      Instrument placement .
  soundstage : better depth and wider than stock .
  clarity : more clear than stock
  this is my best after market cable  now p
   
  please choose 8 x 21 awg , 21 awg is the best SQ from Reign series .


----------



## rasmushorn

My portable gear at the moment is:
MacBook Air - ODAC - Quickstep - Tzar 350


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi longbowbbs
> 
> norse cable Reign 8 x 21 awg is top of the line from Norse audio .
> 
> ...


 
  Nice!
   
  They are an impressive looking cable....


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi longbowbbs
> 
> norse cable Reign 8 x 21 awg is top of the line from Norse audio .
> 
> ...


 

 Rudi is like a living advertisement for the most expensive stuff...are you working for my bank ?


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi longbowbbs
> 
> norse cable Reign 8 x 21 awg is top of the line from Norse audio .
> 
> ...


 
  Soo....everything is better with that cable


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Soo....everything is better with that cable


 
  If your source and amp and headphone already good, the cable make even better SQ
  from your set up 
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice!
> 
> They are an impressive looking cable....


 
  Yes this Norse reign cable is beautiful looking and excellent SQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Rudi is like a living advertisement for the most expensive stuff...are you working for my bank ?


 
  Thank you Mimouille 
  I work as interior design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I never get money for advertisement , I spend my money for advertisement


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> My portable gear at the moment is:
> MacBook Air - ODAC - Quickstep - Tzar 350
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is a very nice and clean setup. I like it. I had a similar setup but was much chunkier due to the MHd-Q7 design. The ODAC wasn't mine either but borrowed. The ODAC is actually a very very nice DAC and excellent value for money.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Ventura craft go dap dd1 with muse 02 is the best portable Dac for idevice IMO
> 
> after heard mine , 1 friend directly bought go dap dd1 with muse 02 for his LCD 2


 
Rudi, this friend wants to do the same thing   Who put in the muse 02 for you, how does one do that?
   
  Got it thanks........gotta be patient waiting for HIFI M8


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Got it thanks........gotta be patient waiting for HIFI M8


 
   
  Has anyone tried the M8 yet? or has it even been released? Im also looking forward to that, cuz the one thing wich im veeryy excited about that is its ability to use digital input from iDevices and PC/MAC.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Has anyone tried the M8 yet? or has it even been released? Im also looking forward to that, cuz the one thing wich im veeryy excited about that is its ability to use digital input from iDevices and PC/MAC.


 
  It is already out for a while. Retails $699 for an AMP/DAC combo. Also there is a pure DAC M8 unit too for $549.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Rudi, this friend wants to do the same thing   Who put in the muse 02 for you, how does one do that?
> 
> Got it thanks........gotta be patient waiting for HIFI M8


 
  Hi Steve 
  i have done by my self to change the op amp in my DD1 , follow this link below :
   
  http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11405064750.html?frm_src=thumb_module


----------



## RichieE46

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> It is already out for a while. Retails $699 for an AMP/DAC combo. Also there is a pure DAC M8 unit too for $549.


 

 Wow thats a nice looking setup! Nice option to get a DAC for iDevices. I need a lower-end version. This costs as much as my headphones/schiit stack combined


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





richiee46 said:


> Wow thats a nice looking setup! Nice option to get a DAC for iDevices. I need a lower-end version. This costs as much as my headphones/schiit stack combined


 
  its a shame that you cant get em too cheaply. I doubt you can get portable iDevice dac for under 500$.....(HRT makes one but that wasnt portable, it didnt have battery the iStreamer, and both SOLO and hp-p1 go way over 500$)


----------



## Shootinputin187

Do you guys know what is the best place to get custom cables for headphones (worldwide shopping).


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> It is already out for a while. Retails $699 for an AMP/DAC combo. Also there is a pure DAC M8 unit too for $549.


 
   
  Are you talking about the CEntrance HiFi M8? I've been following that thread and I don't believe it's out yet.


----------



## juntom10

My simple portable setup.​   
Rockbox'd Clip Zip + PFE012​


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:



saraguie said:


> Got it thanks........gotta be patient waiting for HIFI M8


 
  
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Has anyone tried the M8 yet? or has it even been released? Im also looking forward to that, cuz the one thing wich im veeryy excited about that is its ability to use digital input from iDevices and PC/MAC.


 
  There have been pre-production models at CAN-JAM 2012 and CES which were available to 'test drive' The anticipate release date is before March 31. I think there may be some pre-order slots available for a nice discount. You can send a email to Centrance from their website to find out.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Steve
> i have done by my self to change the op amp in my DD1 , follow this link below :
> 
> http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11405064750.html?frm_src=thumb_module


 
  Thanks Rudi for the info. A very nice set-up


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Do you guys know what is the best place to get custom cables for headphones (worldwide shopping).


 
   
  Toxic Cables ( Hes on here )
  EACE are near you ish.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Do you guys know what is the best place to get custom cables for headphones (worldwide shopping).


 
  Depends on what headphones. And on what you mean by "custom." Do you want to be picking out colors, wiring, interconnects, and length? Or just an aftermarket, high quality cable?


----------



## kenman345

You got Toxic Cables, Chris_Himself Cables which are more of the really custom variety. Also in the aftermarket area are companies like Whiplash Audio, Moon-Audio, ALO Audio, etc.. I think all or most of them ship internationally. 
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Do you guys know what is the best place to get custom cables for headphones (worldwide shopping).


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That is a very nice and clean setup. I like it. I had a similar setup but was much chunkier due to the MHd-Q7 design. The ODAC wasn't mine either but borrowed. The ODAC is actually a very very nice DAC and excellent value for money.


 
  I think it consists of three things that are very neutral and analytic. It might be too much for most listeners and sometimes I like to change the ODAC with my MUSE DAC with 4x non oversampling TDA1543 which makes it much softer sounding. This set can give listening fatigue very fast when the source files are bad but is perfect with high rez files.


----------



## Shootinputin187

What do you guys think of Cardas cables? Im thinking of buying some wire and plugs from a local cardas audio retailer.


----------



## DMinor

Finally a bundle which I told myself repeatedly not necessary in the past. Oh well. Even the camel won't believe.


----------



## H20Fidelity

@~ DMinor: I am interested in that case you're using, may I ask where I can find one?


----------



## Shootinputin187

^^whats that LOD?^^


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> @~ DMinor: I am interested in that case you're using, may I ask where I can find one?


 
   
  You have to make sure the amp size can fit it. My amp size 4.25” X 2.85” X 0.585”.
   
  http://www.aloaudio.com/amp-ipod-wallet


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks like an EACE Silver Leopard, But I could be wrong.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dminor said:


> You have to make sure the amp size can fit it. My amp size 4.25” X 2.85” X 0.585”.
> 
> http://www.aloaudio.com/amp-ipod-wallet




Thank you.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Looks like an EACE Silver Leopard, But I could be wrong.


 

 Yes


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Yes


 
   
  I thought so!
  Great LOD and Dennis is spot on


----------



## Swimsonny

I have been using the full MyST rig which is just great. Nexus 7 to the MyST PortaDAC 1866 through either BT or USB then the line out too the MyST Port Amp and then finally to the MyST Nail 2 V2. I think some of you should check out my review on the Nail IEM because it is great, amazing value as well and truly top tier. My review is here:
   
[REVIEW] MyST Nail 2 V2 - Have I Finally Found a Heir 4.Ai Successor?
   
   
​


----------



## VisceriousZERO

I was dared. So I dared.

Best... Rig... Ever?

Yes I still have a beats pro laying around and that's an ipod classic - CLAS-dB - RSA Intruder.

To all I have offended, I am deeply sorry. But a dare's a dare.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol!! I'm sorry I dared you now! You actually did it .


----------



## kenman345

Man oh man, that's gotta be the best sounding rig ever! Just kidding around, but I believe the Beat Pro's are well regarded as the best sounding Beats Headphones, but still considered overpriced by the majority of us on here. 
  Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> I was dared. So I dared.
> 
> Best... Rig... Ever?
> 
> ...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Just kidding folks, here's my real trans-portable setup 

iPod 7G - CLAS-dB - Intruder - MH335DW


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Just kidding folks, here's my real trans-portable setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  My dream rig


----------



## usernamekoh

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Finally a bundle which I told myself repeatedly not necessary in the past. Oh well. Even the camel won't believe.


 
  nice headphone holder CAMEL hehe


----------



## Mimouille

visceriouszero said:


> Just kidding folks, here's my real trans-portable setup
> 
> iPod 7G - CLAS-dB - Intruder - MH335DW




How is the intruder single ended ?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> How is the intruder single ended ?


 
  Hi Mimouille 
   
  intruder in single ended sound very good too .
  as I my previous post pair with my go dap dd1 muse 02 , I use all single ended in and out 
  I,like RSA product  from RS 71 A , RS 71 B uograde and now  intruder


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Just kidding folks, here's my real trans-portable setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  These is excellent set up VC , it is the same set up like mine


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Mimouille
> 
> intruder in single ended sound very good too .
> as I my previous post pair with my go dap dd1 muse 02 , I use all single ended in and out
> I,like RSA product  from RS 71 A , RS 71 B uograde and now  intruder



I just have the dx100 and dont want to change player. I will receive tralucent t1 soon, but intruder is also good with dx100?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I just have the dx100 and dont want to change player. I will receive tralucent t1 soon, but intruder is also good with dx100?


 
  Tomorrow I will ask my friend about dx 100 pair with intruder , as my intruder came I have 
  already sold my dx 100


----------



## brunk

Here is my setup that cost under $500. Not too bad eh? Rockboxed iPod Classic 7G 160gb, Fiio L9 LOD, C&C BH, VSonic GR07 Bass Edition. 
This rig is very pocket friendly, with tons of space and excellent musical SQ.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Finally a bundle which I told myself repeatedly not necessary in the past. Oh well. Even the camel won't believe.


 
  We have all had that conversation with ourselves....


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Just kidding folks, here's my real trans-portable setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are these still portable for one hand? I am curious about the overall size. Yeah it looks really tiny in that pic.


----------



## gidion27

Everytime I see a post from Rudi I have the urge to sell a kidney.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Everytime I see a post from Rudi I have the urge to sell a kidney.


 
  Not only Rudi, V0 is also another factor that causes you sell a kidney 
   
   
  btw does anyone has the thread link of CLAS -db? I want to see some user reviews before I jump off the cliff.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Everytime I see a post from Rudi I have the urge to sell a kidney.


 
  Hi Gidion27
  I am crazy for audio , please don't follow my way Gidion27
  i want share only the possibility combo here , that you can follow only one set up that for you and the other friends find the correct ones .
  if you live in USA or Japan is very good , you have the possibility to try many think before you buy your rigs .
  i live in indonesia , i have no choice I must buy first all my rigs , before I can hear the rigs .
   
  Enjoy your set up and please don't sell your kidney for audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  the grass from our neighbour is always more green than ours 
  cheers


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Thanks Rudi for the info. A very nice set-up


 
  Hi Steve , go dap dd1 with muse 01 and muse 02 is excellent , the sound quality is so real 
  and very clean and the black background is black , that you can hear more detail compare to another op amp .


----------



## longbowbbs

Latest "On the road for a week" rig.....


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Latest "On the road for a week" rig.....


 
   
  hows the kickstarter amp?
  theres not too many reviews around


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs
   
  online
  2,519 Posts. Joined 2/2012
  Location: NW Wisconsin
  Latest "On the road for a week" rig.....
   
  Bravo longbowbbs , you are the truth audiophile 
  For on the road you have a complete set up like your home rig


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks Rudi!  It is always interesting to see how things advance....


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Enjoy your set up and please don't sell your kidney for audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those are wise words Rudi.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> hows the kickstarter amp?
> theres not too many reviews around


 
  Just to get everyone up to speed on the Sicphones amp in the picture, here are the two parts of Stevens Stones Audiophile Review about the amp:
   
  http://audiophilereview.com/headphones/my-kickstarter-headphone-amplifier-gamble.html
   
  http://audiophilereview.com/headphones/the-sicphones-saga-part-two.html
   
  I concur with Steve's assessment that the amp is a strong performer for $279 but it truly prefers higher impedance headphones. It also is not a suitable CIEM amp as there is very noticeable background hiss. All of my IEM's or CIEM's are not compatible if a dead quiet background is your benchmark. However, my HD650's are a nice pairing. On the road my HD25-1 ii's are also a reasonable pairing. At 70 ohms you still get background noise though not as strongly as my 17 ohm ACS Custom T1 CIEM's. The amp has strong bass and a nice tone throughout plus it is portable enough to put in a backpack for longer travel times. The Audioquest Dragonfly is a good companion piece when used as a DAC only. I am using it with JRiver18 on a Dell PC, files saved on a Toshiba USB 2.0 external drive.
   
  Hey, it's not my Decware, but it is surprisingly fun.


----------



## xoundmonster

Sony Walkman E463 > FiiO E07K > Shure Se535 Ltd




Hippo Biscuit Red > Ibasso CB06 > Hippo Box+ > Shure se535 ltd


Hippo Biscuit Red > Ibasso CB06 > FiiO E11 > Shure se535 ltd.

My humble portable-wallet-friendly rigs.
Click to enlarge and enjoy!

Cheers! 
Marshall


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Gidion27
> I am crazy for audio , please don't follow my way Gidion27
> i want share only the possibility combo here , that you can follow only one set up that for you and the other friends find the correct ones .
> if you live in USA or Japan is very good , you have the possibility to try many think before you buy your rigs .
> ...


 
  Same in new zealand, no other option to buy your gear in the US or Japan. (sometimes Australisa)
   
  Funny enough I am pretty happy with my current set up. \\\\\\RSA Protector Amp, Heir 3.ai's and sony RH1 + (toxic cables off course)


----------



## 282432

I've been waiting for you to post your rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome rig bro !


----------



## 282432

Quote: 





tjcheong said:


> I've been waiting for you to post your rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  was referring to my bro, xoundmonster


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





tjcheong said:


> I've been waiting for you to post your rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





tjcheong said:


> was referring to my bro, xoundmonster


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> Sony Walkman E463 > FiiO E07K > Shure Se535 Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Red is favourite colour for Chinese New Year 
  hapoy Chinese New Year for all my friends who celebrate Chinese New Year 
  cheers


----------



## rudi0504

My studio V 3rd Edition in black colour just arrived 30 minute ago 
  direct drive LCD 2 rev 3 sound quality excellent


----------



## fuzzy1969

Got a apex glacier on the way which I'm pairing with a Samsung s3, will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## H20Fidelity

That is one _impressive _cable you have there Rudi. If we ever need to drag what's left of the Titanic ashore we know who to come too.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That is one _impressive _cable you have there Rudi. If we ever need to drag what's left of the Titanic ashore we know who to come too.


 
  Thank you H20Fidelity 
  this is my best headphone cable from Norse Audio Reign 8 x 21 awg for my LCD 2 and LCD 3 .
  i didn't Expect studio v 3rd edition can drive my LCD 2 in excellent sound quality .


----------



## Paul Graham

Thankyou Frank!
  Pelican has arrived unscathed and listening to her as I type this!
  Need to learn about the different chips etc now before I start messing around with rolling etc.
   
  First impressions, Sounds EPIC through my HD25's on the stock cable so I can well imagine 
  how the balanced White Widow recable is going to perform. Can't wait!!
   
  I thought the FiiO E17's build quality was good, The PB2 is in another league 
   
  Rig -
   
  iPhone 4s running Equaliser Pro ( FLAC Player ) > Mundorf Gold LOD > iBasso Pelican PB2 > Sennheiser HD25 1 II


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you H20Fidelity
> this is my best headphone cable from Norse Audio Reign 8 x 21 awg for my LCD 2 and LCD 3 .
> i didn't Expect studio v 3rd edition can drive my LCD 2 in excellent sound quality .


 
   
  Scary cable, serious headphone business. Rudi, all Audeze LCDx, how about TH900?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Scary cable, serious headphone business. Rudi, all Audeze LCDx, how about TH900?


 
  I use always my LCD 2 as burn in headphone , like this time I burn in my Hisound studio v
  3rd edition I use my LCD 2 as well .
  if amplifier or dap can drive ortho like LCD 2 in very good sound quality , they can drive the other headphone very easy .
  this is my personal experience .
   
  th 900 has very low impedance , I use seldom as burn in headphone.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thought I would give the PB2 a whirl with the DacMagic & my IE8's ( Thats a Silver Poison recable )


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Red is favourite colour for Chinese New Year
> hapoy Chinese New Year for all my friends who celebrate Chinese New Year
> cheers


 
  Hey Rudi exactly what i was thinking LOL.
  Thank you so very much


----------



## VisceriousZERO

New setup that I absolutely love:

RWAK100-ALO The International-MH335DW


----------



## skamp

Why are you using a Red Wine Audio mod of the AK100 with an amp? An amp was necessary with the AK100 but not the RWA mod.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





skamp said:


> Why are you using a Red Wine Audio mod of the AK100 with an amp? An amp was necessary with the AK100 but not the RWA mod.


 
   
  Why not? They're not mutually exclusive. If anything the AK100 is a subset of the RWAK100 - one can choose to use the RWAK100 on its own or with an amp if they want a different kind of signature than what the RWAK100 offers.


----------



## kenman345

I would assume mainly for the sound characteristics of that amp itself. I know I loved the sound of my Pico Slim to the point that if I still owned it I'd still use it even without the real need for an amp in my portable rig. 
  Quote: 





skamp said:


> Why are you using a Red Wine Audio mod of the AK100 with an amp? An amp was necessary with the AK100 but not the RWA mod.


----------



## fuzzy1969

If the red wine mod is the same one that moon audio had done for the review it lowers the headphone output impedance from 22 ohms to just over 0 ohms.


----------



## skamp

OK but you get a return on investment on the RWA mod only if you plug your headphones directly in the headphone out, at least once in a while…


----------



## VisceriousZERO

skamp said:


> OK but you get a return on investment on the RWA mod only if you plug your headphones directly in the headphone out…




So I'm not allowed to amp my RWAK?

Also, the RWAK sounds more 3D amped to the International compared to the original AK.


----------



## fuzzy1969

iriver did give a reason for the 22ohm headphone but I cant remember what it is, the moon audio review goes into some detail.


----------



## kenman345

It's definitely against the rules. You should've read the fine print before purchasing. I'm surprised you didnt see smoke coming from it the first time you plugged it into an amp signaling the your now void warranty. Just kidding :-D  It's just interesting to hear the reason for amping. 
   
  Don't you also own a Tera Player like me? Can you comment on the sound of the RWAK100 vs the Tera? Would you say they complement each other if you want to have the option of a screen when deciding on a player to use for the day?
  Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> So I'm not allowed to amp my RWAK?
> 
> Also, the RWAK sounds more 3D amped to the International compared to the original AK.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

kenman345 said:


> It's definitely against the rules. You should've read the fine print before purchasing. I'm surprised you didnt see smoke coming from it the first time you plugged it into an amp signaling the your now void warranty. Just kidding :-D  It's just interesting to hear the reason for amping.
> 
> Don't you also own a Tera Player like me? Can you comment on the sound of the RWAK100 vs the Tera? Would you say they complement each other if you want to have the option of a screen when deciding on a player to use for the day?




I like the sound of the International... Its much warmer than the cold analytical RWAK sound.

Also I had a small pouch for my RWAK that I could clip to my belt so when I travel I have a quick-access portable. I don't have such a case that works for the tera so I keep that at home mostly. 

EDIT:
For carrying around and listening portably I go with the RWAK100 and for home listening or poisoning friends the Tera.


----------



## skamp

The RWAK100 will drive pretty much any headphones correctly, due to its very low output impedance, whereas the Tera Player will alter the frequency response of most cans under 80Ω.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks for the info. I assumed the amp was for changing the sound signature and I guess I was right. Now about the case.....it's a Tera Player man, it's built like a tank. Just put it in a pocket and press the buttons through the fabric of your pants. It works for me and frankly, i don't get why anyone needs to pull the Tera Player out of their pocket, it has no screen.
  Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> I like the sound of the International... Its much warmer than the cold analytical RWAK sound.
> 
> Also I had a small pouch for my RWAK that I could clip to my belt so when I travel I have a quick-access portable. I don't have such a case that works for the tera so I keep that at home mostly.
> 
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> New setup that I absolutely love:
> 
> RWAK100-ALO The International-MH335DW


 
  Congrats VZ for your alo international 
  how is the sound quality from alo international ?
  is that warm like the national ?


----------



## ariesq

visceriouszero said:


> I like the sound of the International... Its much warmer than the cold analytical RWAK sound.
> 
> Also I had a small pouch for my RWAK that I could clip to my belt so when I travel I have a quick-access portable. I don't have such a case that works for the tera so I keep that at home mostly.
> 
> ...




I have to agree with VZero. I wasn't planning on getting a separate amp for my RWAK100, but the sound is too "cold and analytical" for my ears as well. 

Will pair it with a few amps to see how it changes the sound.


----------



## rudi0504

Hisound Studio V 3rd edition is the best dap to drive my Fostex TH 900


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats VZ for your alo international
> how is the sound quality from alo international ?
> is that warm like the national ?



I thought the continental V3 sounded great but lacked punch in bass. I is it so with the international ?


----------



## rudi0504

The best Stax set up sr 002 and Srm 002 with Hisound Studio V 3rd edition 
   
  Sound quality : very good tonal balance , very detail , very sweet midrange tube like , and the best 
                           Bass impact from Srm 002 I ever heard


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I thought the continental V3 sounded great but lacked punch in bass. I is it so with the international ?


 
  I read in the thread alo continental V3 , that V3 more hiss than V2 ?
   
  i live my Alo Continental V2 , the midrange is very sweet


----------



## Paul Graham

Well I had to try out the Pelican with my iPod also and my UM1's.
  The Um1's sound so much different on the PB2 in a good way.
  Up until now they've been great, However they've been a tad loose and the highs not 
  overly expressive.
  Running the Um1's through the Pelican has really tightened the bass up and treble is now
  crisper and far more evident.
  This amp is definately going to be well worth the price I'm paying for it.
  Its the first amp Ive had thats over the £200 tag.
  Before now my most expensive amps were the Pro-Ject Headbox II at £90, The E17 at £97, The T-box at £56
  & the ATH-HA20 at £75.
  The iPod pairs really well. Its loaded with 320kbps MP3 files, Which I thought would be a downgrade 
  from FLAC which I usually play through my 4s.
  However Chris Jones' Road Houses & Automobiles sounded so warm and detailed.
  No Sanctuary Here was a treasure to listen to.
   
  Anyway, Ill shut up now lol...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Hi y'alls.

Regarding the Tera, I really like it but i carry too much stuff in my pocket, it gets kind of bulky, for me anyway.

Regarding the International, I haven't spent that much time with the National so I can't really say how similar they sound. Also the International is a nice warm amp and is perfect even size-wise with the RWAK100.

Regarding the RWAK100, It can't drive the harder-to-drive cans so I strap an amp to it so I can have a more portable setup for testing cans outside my own home, more portable (and having a larger soundstage) than the ipod-CLAS-dB.

Regarding the V3, the hiss is very very loud on my CIEM and even on the TH900. I loved the V2 for the warmth it gave my TG334s but that one's hiss was manageable.


----------



## juntom10

rudi0504 said:


> The best Stax set up sr 002 and Srm 002 with Hisound Studio V 3rd edition
> 
> Sound quality : very good tonal balance , very detail , very sweet midrange tube like , and the best
> Bass impact from Srm 002 I ever heard




Wow stax.... hows that compare to er4 ?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Wow stax.... hows that compare to er4 ?


 
  Er 4 sound is analytical and detail, if we get the right position , has very good bass .
   
  stax sr 002 if you get the fitting , sound like his big brother sr 007 mk2 , detail , very sweet 
  midrange like tube sound , the bass is also deeper than er 4


----------



## juntom10

rudi0504 said:


> Er 4 sound is analytical and detail, if we get the right position , has very good bass .
> 
> stax sr 002 if you get the fitting , sound like his big brother sr 007 mk2 , detail , very sweet
> midrange like tube sound , the bass is also deeper than er 4




Nooooo!

That sounds very good! 

Need to save up for stax :0


----------



## Mimouille

visceriouszero said:


> Hi y'alls.
> 
> Regarding the Tera, I really like it but i carry too much stuff in my pocket, it gets kind of bulky, for me anyway.
> 
> ...



The hiss on the v3 is almost gone after 300 hours. But still lacking bass for me. Great détail and warmth though


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The hiss on the v3 is almost gone after 300 hours. But still lacking bass for me. Great détail and warmth though


 
  Burn-in process can reduce the hiss?? wth?!


----------



## kenman345

That's the first I ever heard of it, Doesn't sound entirely out of the question. 
  Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Burn-in process can reduce the hiss?? wth?!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The best Stax set up sr 002 and Srm 002 with Hisound Studio V 3rd edition
> 
> Sound quality : very good tonal balance , very detail , very sweet midrange tube like , and the best
> Bass impact from Srm 002 I ever heard
> ...


 
  Rudi Rudi Rudi, you make me so jealous with your posts showing off your wonderful gear. By the way, welcome to the Studio V 3rd Anniv club. You'll find me schmoozing it up with the other silver owners.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The best Stax set up sr 002 and Srm 002 with Hisound Studio V 3rd edition
> 
> Sound quality : very good tonal balance , very detail , very sweet midrange tube like , and the best
> Bass impact from Srm 002 I ever heard


 
   
  Rudi, rudi, rudi....My wallet is running away from me every time i see one of your wonderful rigs


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Rudi, rudi, rudi....My wallet is running away from me every time i see one of your wonderful rigs


 
  At this rate we might need to re-name the thread to "Pictures of Rudi's Portable Rigs (Part1)


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> At this rate we might need to re-name the thread to "Pictures of Rudi's Portable Rigs (Part1)


 
  because of rudi my budget for my upcoming portable rig is getting bigger and my wallet is feeling the pain on that ><


----------



## Mimouille

kenman345 said:


> That's the first I ever heard of it, Doesn't sound entirely out of the question.



If by hiss you mean background noise then yes. The v3 is made from old tubes and they take sometime to quiet down. In the v3 thread we share our experiences and feedback from alo.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Hisound Studio V 3rd edition is the best dap to drive my Fostex TH 900




Hi ko rudi..your pictures always make me wanna grab your rig and listen  looks wonderful as usual.


----------



## skamp

mimouille said:


> The v3 is made from old tubes and they take sometime to quiet down.




Tubes?? What? You think there are _tubes_ in the Studio V? Or are you speaking figuratively?


----------



## Mimouille

Sorry there is a confusion here. We were discussing continental v3 tube amp with rudi (see above) and I thought VC was refering to thart too.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well I had to try out the Pelican with my iPod also and my UM1's.
> The Um1's sound so much different on the PB2 in a good way.
> Up until now they've been great, However they've been a tad loose and the highs not
> overly expressive.
> ...


 
   
  I never heard of the T-Box before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 got me all intrigued now...


----------



## Swimsonny

Nail 2 V2 (my new favourite and go to IEM) and HF with the MySt 1866!
   
   
 ​   
   
 ​


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> At this rate we might need to re-name the thread to "Pictures of Rudi's Portable Rigs (Part1)


 
   It is better VC thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote:


digitalfreak said:


> Rudi Rudi Rudi, you make me so jealous with your posts showing off your wonderful gear. By the way, welcome to the Studio V 3rd Anniv club. You'll find me schmoozing it up with the other silver owners.


 
  Thank you DigitalFreak , I was pre order the gold / silver color , but Hisound don't have 
  silver / gold anymore , Hisound has only black colour
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Rudi, rudi, rudi....My wallet is running away from me every time i see one of your wonderful rigs


 
  I am sorry  Shootinputin187 that my posts make your wallet running .
  my goal is the other round to share with all head fier friends , that they can buy directly 
  The best rig follow one of my rigs


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Hi ko rudi..your pictures always make me wanna grab your rig and listen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you muzic4life
  Quote: 





meiaen said:


> because of rudi my budget for my upcoming portable rig is getting bigger and my wallet is feeling the pain on that ><


 
  I think you can  safe more money than me, because you can buy directly the best rig you like


----------



## rudi0504

My friend old Iriver rig within years seventy or eighty 
   
  source : Iriver 
  dac : ibasso balance Dac DB2
  Amp : alo Rx 3 B balance amp 
  headphone : LCD 3 with Norse balance cable


----------



## Anthony1

Hey Rudi
   
  Have you any pics of the AK100, DB2 & RX3B
   
  nice cable work there


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Hey Rudi
> 
> Have you any pics of the AK100, DB2 & RX3B
> 
> nice cable work there


 
  I don't have anymore , later on I will post for you 
   
  i have now ak100 + ibasso dB 2 + Ortofon MHd Q7 + ultrasone signature DJ


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I don't have anymore , later on I will post for you
> 
> i have now ak100 + ibasso dB 2 + Ortofon MHd Q7 + ultrasone signature DJ


 
   
  I was wondering how ortofon mhd-q7 amp performs?  Does it work well with IEMs  or low impedance headphones? (32~50ohm).and do you like it alot?
   
  I found one review..but couldn't get more info about that amp since it looks like it was recently released.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> I was wondering how ortofon mhd-q7 amp performs?  Does it work well with IEMs  or low impedance headphones? (32~50ohm).and do you like it alot?
> 
> I found one review..but couldn't get more info about that amp since it looks like it was recently released.


 
  If you like sweet like tube sounding midrange , but less bass body , with very smooth high 
  And very neutral and natural sounding amp ,  than ortofon is very good for you .
  this ortofon is very good for jazz music and vocal lover .
   
  for iem and low impedance headphone like fostex TH 900 is very good.
   
   
  minor : a little hiss to my fit ear MH 335 DW 
              It is not so good for rock music


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I never heard of the T-Box before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The TCG Audio T-Box -
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/545089/review-tcg-t-box-a-new-compact-portable-amp
   

   
   
  Its a great little amp for the money


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> If you like sweet like tube sounding midrange , but less bass body , with very smooth high
> And very neutral and natural sounding amp ,  than ortofon is very good for you .
> this ortofon is very good for jazz music and vocal lover .
> 
> ...


 
  umm... That is interesting.
   
  I listen to ballads, fusion jazz, and pop music mostly..hm


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Shootinputin187 that my posts make your wallet running .
> my goal is the other round to share with all head fier friends , that they can buy directly
> The best rig follow one of my rigs


 
   
  Nah, its just that, i dont think you dont mind trying all this great equipment just to help us buy the best rigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But i really appreciate it, even tho i doubt ill buy some crazy portable setup, my C&C BH does the amping job for good time. I recommend you try it its very lovely (and it has CRAZY battery life over 80 hours, check this thread for more info).


----------



## longbowbbs

Every time Rudi buys something cool, it is like a group buy for the rest of us....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can all enjoy his findings.


----------



## mpawluk91

shootinputin187 said:


> Nah, its just that, i dont think you dont mind trying all this great equipment just to help us buy the best rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right you are


----------



## rudi0504

My AK 100 fully balance set up :
   
  Source : AK 100 standard as transport 
  Dac : balance Dac Ibasso DB2
  Amp : balance amp alo Rx 3 B
  headphone : Sennheiser HD 800 recable whiplash custum cable fully balance 
  Cable : balance cable 8 braid solid core DIY 
               Sys, optical cable 
   
  the best HD 800 set up in fully balance


----------



## Swimsonny

Come on Rudi your slacking, at least pair them with a high end portable headphone, unless the HD800 is now portable


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Right you are


 
  Almost every Saturday we have mini meet with 5 to 10 Friends to Share about audio .
  from this mini meeti i like to Share all audio experiance to each Other .
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Nah, its just that, i dont think you dont mind trying all this great equipment just to help us buy the best rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for Your recomandation , if i get THE chance i Will try , because i Love new gadget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Every time Rudi buys something cool, it is like a group buy for the rest of us....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you longbowbbs 
  Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> umm... That is interesting.
> 
> I listen to ballads, fusion jazz, and pop music mostly..hm


 
  You can still use ortofon MHd Q7 AS your external amp AS LONG Your headphone is Low impendamce .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Come on Rudi your slacking, at least pair them with a high end portable headphone, unless the HD800 is now portable


 
  Hi Swimsonny
  you are right HD 800 is not portable headphone 
  i have Only HD 800 With balance cable 
  and ED 8 Ruthenium With Whiplash twag Cu elite 2 balance cable AS My portable headphone and My ciem UM miracle and jh 16 pro


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

We all know a lot about Rudis giant headphone/amp collection...but since Rudi works as an interior-designer, I would die to see the place where he lives  Must be at least as spectacular as his hifi-collection


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> We all know a lot about Rudis giant headphone/amp collection...but since Rudi works as an interior-designer, I would die to see the place where he lives  Must be at least as spectacular as his hifi-collection


 
  Ich danke Dir fuer Deinem Kompliment .
  ich lebe In Indonesia und ich habe viele Indonesia Audiophile , Sie haben viele headphone 
  und amplifier Wie Mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Du hast recht dass ich der extrem gadget freak In Indonesian
   
  Translate to english ;
  Thank you for Your compliment
  i live In Indonesia and i have many audiophile Friends have many headphones and amplifier like Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You are right that i am the extrem gadget freak In Indonesia


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> We all know a lot about Rudis giant headphone/amp collection...but since Rudi works as an interior-designer, I would die to see the place where he lives  Must be at least as spectacular as his hifi-collection


 
  I believe he spends all his money on audio gear, So probably no money left for furnuture..... Hmmm in second thought he probably uses his Hifi rigs as furtnute I am sure they would make a great chair


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> I believe he spends all his money on audio gear, So probably no money left for furnuture..... Hmmm in second thought he probably uses his Hifi rigs as furtnute I am sure they would make a great chair


 
  No its wong gidion27 
  I must do some more  interior works , if. I can get very Good benefid from My jobs ,and than i can buy some more audio gear 
   
  Happy Chinese New Year , Great Heath , more succes , all the best  and God Bless You all my head fier Friends and Moderators from Head Fi


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Happy Chinese New Year , Great Heath , more succes , all the best  and God Bless You all my head fier Friends and Moderators from Head Fi


 
   
  The same to you, Rudi!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> No its wong gidion27
> I must do some more  interior works , if. I can get very Good benefid from My jobs ,and than i can buy some more audio gear
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year , Great Heath , more succes , all the best  and God Bless You all my head fier Friends and Moderators from Head Fi


 
_[size=small]Kong Hee Fat Choy[/size]_
   
  May our New Year be one of peace and excellent audio!


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend old Iriver rig within years seventy or eighty
> 
> source : Iriver
> dac : ibasso balance Dac DB2
> ...


 
   
   
  I miss my old iHP-120! I bought it on a whim for a holiday (well, I say a whim, I read some online reviews that more more favourable toward the iRiver than the iPod) and sold it for SOR when the wrong voltage was plugged into it (don't ask!).
   
  If I had realised that almost nothing would match it (optical in and out for a start) ever again, I'd have kept it and had it fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Would love another but prices are just stupid now.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Happy Chinese New Year , Great Health , more success , all the best  and God Bless You all my head fier Friends and Moderators from Head Fi


 
  Same to you Rudi.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm starting to wonder if the country of Indonesia is over running with audiophiles. Hey Rudi, you ever meet Mike who writes for Headphonia or shopped in his store? I think the store is named Analogue Head


----------



## Retrias

Indonesia have a a rather concentrated audiophile community , but thats about it


----------



## xinghui0711

Happy Chinese New Year! I had a real big party today lol

Btw I decided to get a portable balanced rig now, just ordered some balanced cables couple mins ago! Planning to get the Solo -dB + SR-71B


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Happy Chinese New Year! I had a real big party today lol
> 
> Btw I decided to get a portable balanced rig now, just ordered some balanced cables couple mins ago! Planning to get the Solo -dB + SR-71B


 
  Congratz xinghui0711
  I am sorry for wrong info about class dB has only 1,69 volt version 
   
  Quote: 





jamesy1969 said:


> I miss my old iHP-120! I bought it on a whim for a holiday (well, I say a whim, I read some online reviews that more more favourable toward the iRiver than the iPod) and sold it for SOR when the wrong voltage was plugged into it (don't ask!).
> 
> If I had realised that almost nothing would match it (optical in and out for a start) ever again, I'd have kept it and had it fixed
> 
> ...


 
  Yes i am agree iHP - 120 is very Good old DAP from Iriver 
  Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Same to you Rudi.


 
  Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





retrias said:


> Indonesia have a a rather concentrated audiophile community , but thats about it


 
  Yes it is , so is our Audiophile community 
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the country of Indonesia is over running with audiophiles. Hey Rudi, you ever meet Mike who writes for Headphonia or shopped in his store? I think the store is named Analogue Head


 
  Yes i Knew  him since 2010 and Bought some My audio gear from his Shop analogue head like all Alo product.
  in Jakarta has 4 headphone Shops : Kantong Kreasek ,  Jaben , DBE , The latest Analogue Head .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> _[size=small]Kong Hee Fat Choy[/size]_
> 
> May our New Year be one of peace and excellent audio!


 
  Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yes i am agree With you 
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The same to you, Rudi!


 
  Cheers


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Happy Chinese New Year! I had a real big party today lol
> 
> Btw I decided to get a portable balanced rig now, just ordered some balanced cables couple mins ago! Planning to get the Solo -dB + SR-71B


 
   
  I might sound like a complete noob, but i still haven't figured out whats the benefit of using balanced system? And i thought you can make a 6,3mm -> balanced out cable, is this possible?


----------



## fuzzy1969

With a balanced cable each driver has its own ground as opposed to a shared ground, if you mean taking the output from a 6.3mm to a balanced cable then no its not possible. The benefit is the drivers can move in different directions, love to hear a balanced setup myself.


----------



## rudi0504

The Battle of Two High End dap :
  My Friend dap : altman tera black stealth edition
  my dap : Astell and Kern AK 100
  amp : ortofon MHd Q 7
  Iem : um miracle With tralucent Gold cable


----------



## Retrias

So how do they fare rudi? does the stacks actually match or surpass the naked tera player?


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> With a balanced cable each driver has its own ground as opposed to a shared ground, if you mean taking the output from a 6.3mm to a balanced cable then no its not possible. The benefit is the drivers can move in different directions, love to hear a balanced setup myself.


 
   
  But can you solder a custom cable to the headphones to create a balanced cable?


----------



## xinghui0711

Wait a min Rudi... Are you saying that there would be a refresh version of solo -dB?!
I don't know anything about the voltage honestly, but is there any problems with the current version of solo -dB?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The Battle of Two High End dap :
> My Friend dap : altman tera black stealth edition
> my dap : Astell and Kern AK 100
> amp : ortofon MHd Q 7
> Iem : um miracle With tralucent Gold cable


 
   
  That looks like a fun afternoon of listening, Rudi!
   
  Do you ever compare your JH16's with the Miracles? What is your perspective between them?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Wait a min Rudi... Are you saying that there would be a refresh version of solo -dB?!
> I don't know anything about the voltage honestly, but is there any problems with the current version of solo -dB?


 
  The First Bach Class - dB was 1,2 volt and now on The market Class - dB already increase the output voltage 1,69 volt .
   
  Cyberlabs has only one version 1,69 volt 
   
  i am so sorry for wrong information here


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The First Bach Class - dB was 1,2 volt and now on The market Class - dB already increase the output voltage 1,69 volt .
> my Class solo old is 2,0 volt .
> if you see The Class solo thread , many have Complaint that The gain from Class - dB
> Is not as High as Class solo old.
> ...


 

 Oh wonderful I just recceived my CLAS a couple of weeks ago. I noticed I had to up the volume knob more on my amps when using the CLAS and guessed it was the gain from the CLAS. If I had known there was another version coming out with more gain I would have waited. Will there be a free of charge fix provided for current owners by Cypher Labs to up the gain to 2?


----------



## xinghui0711

rudi0504 said:


> The First Bach Class - dB was 1,2 volt and now on The market Class - dB already increase the output voltage 1,69 volt .
> my Class solo old is 2,0 volt .
> if you see The Class solo thread , many have Complaint that The gain from Class - dB
> Is not as High as Class solo old.
> ...




Thanks for the explanation, and can you direct me a link for that dissuasion thread?
I'll try to contact with CypherLabs and see when it would be out.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That looks like a fun afternoon of listening, Rudi!
> 
> Do you ever compare your JH16's with the Miracles? What is your perspective between them?


 
  Pair With My AK 100 and ortofon MHd Q7
  Jh 16 
  high : more extended but a bit Harsh 
  mid : more forward than um miracle 
  bass : more impact and a bit bommy 
  separation : um miracle has better separation ,
  soundstage : not as wide as um miracle , jh 16 like all musician play In smaller Room 
  It is Good for rock music and Electronic music
   
  um miracle 
  high : smoother than jh 16 
  mid : more neutral and natural than jh 16
  bass : is perfect , very clean and detail .
  sepatation : is very Good that i can Cell Where The instrument placement.
  soundstage : Wide and is better than jh 16
  it is very Good for jazz music and Audiophile music and classical music.
  for Long listening i prefer um miracle than My jh 16, um miracle has non fatigue SQ 
   
  Quote: 





retrias said:


> So how do they fare rudi? does the stacks actually match or surpass the naked tera player?


 
  Direct iem : 
  altman tera SQ is better than AK 100
  sq from altman tera is excelent but for Me has limited Power .
   
  With external amp :
  like With ortofon MHd Q7 : 
  I personally prefer AK 100 + ortofon MHd Q7
  Altman tera is sweet but i feel laci of Power , for Audiophile music is Good , but for Fast 
  And many passage i prefer The AK 100 + ortofon MHd Q7.


----------



## longbowbbs

Rudi, are the cables for the Miracle and the JH16 compatible? Nice to buy fewer custom cables!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, and can you direct me a link for that dissuasion thread?
> I'll try to contact with CypherLabs and see when it would be out.


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/549750/cypher-labs-algorhythm-solo-discussion-and-impressions-thread
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Oh wonderful I just recceived my CLAS a couple of weeks ago. I noticed I had to up the volume knob more on my amps when using the CLAS and guessed it was the gain from the CLAS. If I had known there was another version coming out with more gain I would have waited. Will there be a free of charge fix provided for current owners by Cypher Labs to up the gain to 2?


 
  I am sorry , cyberlabs has only 1,69 volt version


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> But can you solder a custom cable to the headphones to create a balanced cable?


 
  Depends if the cable has separate grounds where terminates at the jack, if it doesn't then you would have to cut it at the Y and splice in a cable with separate grounds, plus there's a few different types of balanced connector.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Rudi, are the cables for the Miracle and the JH16 compatible? Nice to buy fewer custom cables!


 
  Yes it is 
  my tralucent Silver / Gold cable , it can Be fit My jh and My um miracle exactly 
  only My fit ear MH 335 DW has diffferent Connector .


----------



## juntom10

My current portable setup....but looks like I am going to add ortofon mhd-q7....


----------



## LFC_SL




----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


>


 
  Whats the best universal fit IEM you have owned? (from that picture i can figure that u have had quite a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## christianabiera

nothing fancy, just started out recently and am saving up for some new equipment


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





christianabiera said:


> nothing fancy, just started out recently and am saving up for some new equipment


 
   
  I've had fairly expensive, complex portable rigs ($2000) and basic low budget rigs, but my go-to rig is always my Sansa Clip+ (40 GB of LinearPCM) and Yamaha EPH-100. To me the sound is just perfect. I enjoy buying and trying new gear and selling it on, that's part of the hobby, but I'm also pleased to have found a trusted rig that I can always rely on to enjoy listening to music.
   
  I guess what I'm trying to say is, it doesn't have to be fancy as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## Paul Graham

Pelican PB2 again.
  Over the weekend I did a bit of reading on opamp and buffer rolling
  and had a play around. I cant remember right this second the models, 
  But Im now enjoying a punchier low end with a cleaner and more detailed 
  treble.
  The stock setup is great but this setup suites my taste more.
   
  Sat next to it is my trusty E17 which I used yesterday and still enjoy its sound stage and
  flexibilty. 
   
  So anyway - 
   
  iPod Classic ( 160gb 7th gen ) > Mundorf Gold LOD > Pelican PB2 > Toxic Cables "Silver Poison" > Sennheiser IE8


----------



## tshearman

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> My current portable setup....but looks like I am going to add ortofon mhd-q7....


 
   
  Which music app is this?  Looks nice.  My mobile setup is similar: amp + phone.  In my case the FiiO E11 + Samsung Galaxy Nexus.  My current headphones are not as portable though: Beyerdynamic DT770.


----------



## labcoat

Quote: 





tshearman said:


> Which music app is this?  Looks nice.  My mobile setup is similar: amp + phone.  In my case the FiiO E11 + Samsung Galaxy Nexus.  My current headphones are not as portable though: Beyerdynamic DT770.


 
  that is Neutron


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





labcoat said:


> that is Neutron


 
   
   
  Quote: 





tshearman said:


> Which music app is this?  Looks nice.  My mobile setup is similar: amp + phone.  In my case the FiiO E11 + Samsung Galaxy Nexus.  My current headphones are not as portable though: Beyerdynamic DT770.


 
   
  That's right. Also, I rooted my galaxy note 2 which I have option to bypass the channel mixer from dac.


----------



## jaganeee

My Portable Setup 
   
  Hisoundaudio Nova 3 > Westone 4


----------



## Swimsonny

hows the nova, i am still waiting!


----------



## jaganeee

just now only i got it.
  will update with the feedback soon


----------



## AyeCee

jaganeee said:


> My Portable Setup
> 
> Hisoundaudio Nova 3 > Westone 3


Westone *4**?


----------



## xinghui0711

It says "4" on the front.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Westone *4**?


 
   
  Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> It says "4" on the front.


 
  I agree with both of you.


----------



## rudi0504

My friend best set up , he claim the best portable set up in the world to date 
  I hope can hear his high end set up next week 
   
  dap : ibasso HDPR 1 Japan version 
  amp : Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S Japan best SQ portable amplifier 
  headphone : ultrasone Romeo Edition


----------



## jaganeee

yes its westone 4.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend best set up , he claim the best portable set up in the world to date
> I hope can hear his high end set up next week
> 
> dap : ibasso HDPR 1 Japan version
> ...


 
   
  Im speechless.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, that would be like my dream come true rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. although i still would prefer to upgrade my rigs piece by piece so i can play with more stuff along the way


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend best set up , he claim the best portable set up in the world to date
> I hope can hear his high end set up next week
> 
> dap : ibasso HDPR 1 Japan version
> ...


 
   
  What about the soundsign and sound quality?, it would be great if you do a comparison against the L3


----------



## djnui

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I agree with both of you.


----------



## djnui

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend best set up , he claim the best portable set up in the world to date
> I hope can hear his high end set up next week
> 
> dap : ibasso HDPR 1 Japan version
> ...


 
   
   
  OMG, very very big!!! Sound best


----------



## djnui

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


>


 
   
  these headphones, which one do you think best? All belong to you?


----------



## djnui

my little ones


----------



## Mimouille

djnui said:


> my little ones



Nice. Whats Iems ? UM?


----------



## Mimouille

My Vietnam-by-the-pool rig...DX100>Cronus>Miracles


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





djnui said:


> my little ones


 
  My little ones with big sound quality


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> My Vietnam-by-the-pool rig...DX100>Cronus>Miracles


 
  Relax and hear the music near the swimming pool is the best place to release our stress


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> My Vietnam-by-the-pool rig...DX100>Cronus>Miracles


 
  Hows the DX100, you like it?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> What about the soundsign and sound quality?, it would be great if you do a comparison against the L3


 
  Please wait until I can hear by my self of my friend best transportable rigs .
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Im speechless.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Me too was speechless as he told me want buy his Wagnus amp , it is the best way to upgrade your set up one by one , you can feel more than you upgrade all your rigs in one time .


----------



## Mimouille

shootinputin187 said:


> Hows the DX100, you like it?



The sound quality is, unamped, clearly above iPods and cowons. It is much bigger, more space, more power, more life, more everything...out of the box I thought I thought it sounded too dark sometimes with my Shure SE530x6, but after 150 hours of burn in, and with the Miracles, which are more balanced and extend better both ways, the DX100 sounds wonderful. The UI is ok now, just needs getting used to. To me the only problem is battery life too short. Size is not a problem as it is much smaller than iPod with clas and amp.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The sound quality is, unamped, clearly above iPods and cowons. It is much bigger, more space, more power, more life, more everything...out of the box I thought I thought it sounded too dark sometimes with my Shure SE530x6, but after 150 hours of burn in, and with the Miracles, which are more balanced and extend better both ways, the DX100 sounds wonderful. The UI is ok now, just needs getting used to. To me the only problem is battery life too short. Size is not a problem as it is much smaller than iPod with clas and amp.


 
  Does it sound better than ipod with clas and an amp (lets say somenthing like the iBasso P4, or somenthing like that, high end amp)?


----------



## Dyaems

ATH-EW9 and ATH-EM700Ti 
  with Sony S203F and S205F


----------



## Mimouille

shootinputin187 said:


> Does it sound better than ipod with clas and an amp (lets say somenthing like the iBasso P4, or somenthing like that, high end amp)?



Ask Rudi, I never compared. But I know I tried several amps and none improved the DX100 amp enough to justify the purchase and the added weight. It so nice to have only one device. I really dont understand how people carry stacks of 3 devices 15cms high.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Ask Rudi, I never compared. But I know I tried several amps and none improved the DX100 amp enough to justify the purchase and the added weight. It so nice to have only one device. I really dont understand how people carry stacks of 3 devices 15cms high.


 
  well...its cheaper for that matter. Although i prefer to have slimline AMP from my iPod, and then some transportable rig (like ALO PanAm or somenthing like that wich has GREAT audio quality, but not so portable).


----------



## djnui

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Nice. Whats Iems ? UM?


 
  Mage.
   
  I was a little'm poor


----------



## Mimouille

Well DX100 is great for on the go or staying at home. You can refine by adding an amp for the extra sq. I am getting Tralucent T1 as they are supposed to have ggod synergy. But I am also considering intruder and portaphile 627


----------



## Mimouille

djnui said:


> Mage.
> 
> I was a little'm poor



I am sure the mage sound great and kick the *** of many universals  if you are poor you get portapro...


----------



## skamp

mimouille said:


> It is much bigger, more space, more power, more life, more everything...




Sounds like more volume!


----------



## Mimouille

skamp said:


> Sounds like more volume!



Yes. I think in comparison my z2, which was already great did not have the same soundstage, same fullness of sound, same note power. The ibasso is big, but you can really hear why it is 3 times the size of the z2...because it could eat it.


----------



## marko93101

Lads, there's spoiler tags, please use them when quoting!


----------



## juntom10

Does anyone remember "Dr head mini"? 
I found this from my closet. I think i bought it almost 8 years ago when it first came out. I was listening to some music using this setup and it was pretty good (make sound fuller than clip's)


----------



## juntom10

Oops. Double post


----------



## LFC_SL

For everyone asking, the photo features my sig plus a Heir 3.Ai kindly loaned by a UK owner for my comparison. My comparison and impressions therein have been posted on a UK forum but am unsure on Head-fi rules about linking. Briefly then, 4.Ai: Fantastic across the board and best imaging / soundstage my ears have heard in a universal. It makes you realise the SE535 and PFE 232 are 2D and linear. 3.Ai cannot match either. Tiny bit more at the bottom end and it would be nearly perfect. Accordingly still a niche being filled by my PFE 232 (or 3.Ai for that matter)


----------



## Greed

Well.. my rigs aren't as awesome as rudi's, but they get the job done. It's a work in progress! Currently getting ready to have the 8.A's reshelled.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Lads, there's spoiler tags, please use them when quoting!


 
  Hi Marko
  can you please help me how I can use the spoiler , if I quote 
  I have pressed the black spoiler mark , but the picture can not get in the spoiler 
  thank you


----------



## longbowbbs

Is this portable? It is this week!


----------



## xinghui0711

Dragonfly? Lol


----------



## VisceriousZERO

This is audio bliss.





*sarcasm*


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> This is audio bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's how you get the best out of your Terra. /s


----------



## skamp

Actually, the use of an external amp in this case is desirable (no sarcasm).


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Oh skeptics.


----------



## skamp

Nothing to do with skepticism.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Also wouldnt double amping just add to the "problem"?

Anyhoo, my friend has just had the most amazing ideas for a portable rig... He should post it here, now


----------



## kenman345

Indeed
  Quote: 





esmbos said:


> That's how you get the best out of your Terra. /s


 
  You are most definitely right Skamp. The digital volume control means you are losing a few bits at low volumes. Outputting to an analog headphone stage while at max volume means you're getting all the bits you for the sound.
  Quote: 





skamp said:


> Actually, the use of an external amp in this case is desirable (no sarcasm).


 
  No a skeptic. I notice an increase in clarity and overall experience when I use a desktop amp or a portable amp. 
  Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Oh skeptics.


----------



## skamp

kenman345 said:


> The digital volume control means you are losing a few bits at low volumes.




You only lose 1 bit every ~6dB. It's unlikely to be audible (I wouldn't swear on it though).

Anyway, my point was that an amp would correct the high output impedance and enable the Tera Player to behave correctly with all headphones / IEMs. It would help reveal the Tera Player's "true sound", if you will.


----------



## djnui

Quote: 





greed said:


> Well.. my rigs aren't as awesome as rudi's, but they get the job done. It's a work in progress! Currently getting ready to have the 8.A's reshelled.


 
  Hi. How the sound of 8.A ?


----------



## muzic4life

Its been a while i have not used my Govibe amps...this morning i wake them up again...seems still fresh like an orange juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   

   
   
  Here is my other in-home portable use


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





djnui said:


> Hi. How the sound of 8.A ?


 
  Well, the only high tier CIEM I have is the 8.A so a comparison that way is impossible for me to say without relying on second hand impressions and info. But to my ears they are simply sublime, and really do live up to the notion that this is LCD-2 of IEMs. The sound is so smooth and liquid, I couldn't believe it the first time I heard them. There are a few review on these forums that I agree with mostly. Especially average_joe's. To my ears, I've hit nirvana for IEMs and will be keeping these for a long time, especially after I have them reshelled to a more exotic design.


----------



## mahesh

My Sandisk sansa clip+ rockboxed with akgk3003i

   
  I am looking for a new dap for Akg k3003, may be Ak 100 ?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> My Sandisk sansa clip+ rockboxed with akgk3003i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  the output impedance is too much and would screw around with these. the RWAK would be fine however but i recommend the HiFi ET MA9/
   
  PS nice pic


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> My Sandisk sansa clip+ rockboxed with akgk3003i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  the output impedance is too much and would screw around with these. the RWAK would be fine however but i recommend the HiFi ET MA9/
   
  PS nice pic


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

muzic4life said:


> Its been a while i have not used my Govibe amps...this morning i wake them up again...seems still fresh like an orange juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, do the SM64 benefit a lot from beeing amped? I heard the SM3 kind of do, but not that much.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Its been a while i have not used my Govibe amps...this morning i wake them up again...seems still fresh like an orange juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Jemmy
  source : iPod classic or iPhone 4 s
  how is sm 64 pair with Tralucent T 1?
  what is the best amp for sm 64?
   
  i thought your T5P is balance version by Jaben , now I saw like mine in single ended stock   Cable , 
  is that so big different between balance cable vs single ended cable in your T5P?


----------



## muzic4life

@tom
Yes they do. Both will benefit from amped. But sm3v2 is still pretty good when plug direct to ipod. Unlike sm64 which need to use an amp to get a fuller better sound. So that is why i prefer to use govibe vulcan+ instead of govibe vestamp because it has more power to drive my sm64. Result is very good. I get full sound and is very crisp. 

@rudi 
Hi bro rudi. Yes jemmy has his t5p in balance version from jaben. I do not know yet the difference between single ended compared to balance. Btw..muzic4life is belong to me..yono.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> @tom
> Yes they do. Both will benefit from amped. But sm3v2 is still pretty good when plug direct to ipod. Unlike sm64 which need to use an amp to get a fuller better sound. So that is why i prefer to use govibe vulcan+ instead of govibe vestamp because it has more power to drive my sm64. Result is very good. I get full sound and is very crisp.


 

 :/
 I think I will use my SM64 unamped until I get a Fiio X3 in the not so near future. I really hate having to carry around an amp with me.


----------



## muzic4life

@rudi
From my experience..i think the best amp for sm64 is the rxmk3+clas db. They do very well in match. And the good news is...i dont hear any hiss at all. Very clean and full sounding. But i am not sure with upgraded clas db coming. I hope will still be a good match. Oh btw...my sm64 is the 1st released with 112ohm. I heard the latest unit has 95ohm which easier to drive i assumed. You may ask Tom Yum Goong in regards to this version. I think he got his with 95ohm.


----------



## muzic4life

@tom
I agree with you. Sometimes i find my self also hate to carry around with amp . Btw...fiio x3 looks pretty cool


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I heard the latest unit has 95ohm which easier to drive i assumed. You may ask Tom Yum Goong in regards to this version. I think he got his with 95ohm.


 

 I'll get my 95 Ohm version back from Earsonics next week. Right now I have to deal with the crappy IEMs that came with my old Sony pmp...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Dragonfly? Lol


 
  If Art Dudley can use it in a review with $250,000 of gear, then I can enjoy it with the HD800's!


----------



## TheRiseAgainst

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my Sansa Clip+ Rig.


 
   
  Hey, looks great! Whats the theme btw?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote:


theriseagainst said:


> Hey, looks great! Whats the theme btw?


 
  Looks like this one....http://themes.rockbox.org/index.php?themeid=847&target=sansaclipplus


----------



## TheRiseAgainst

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im new here and I want to say this forum and topic is awesome!


----------



## marko93101

Hey Rudi, 
All you have to do is highlight the image (as if you were highlighting text) after which just click the spoiler button  
Works for me. 

Mark~




rudi0504 said:


> Hi Marko
> can you please help me how I can use the spoiler , if I quote
> I have pressed the black spoiler mark , but the picture can not get in the spoiler
> thank you


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:
  Originally Posted by xinghui0711 
   
  Dragonfly? Lol
   
  Quote:


longbowbbs said:


> If Art Dudley can use it in a review with $250,000 of gear, then I can enjoy it with the HD800's!


 
  Give-em bra


----------



## Frankie007

Hi guys first post here and very excited. Been lurking around for a while and drooling at many amazing setups even got my dream trans/portable rig in mind.Here's my current one
http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad170/frankieluis007/DSC_0733.jpg
  and the reason I started reading Head-Fi,
http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad170/frankieluis007/DSC_0724-1.jpg
  I had bought these when they first came out because they got great reviews. I liked the sound but the microphonics killed me. Of course back then the noise to me was just annoyance and thought it was a problem with the phones so I put them away and forgot I had them till maybe 4 months ago. I also have a pair of HD595s that I use with the setup when I'm home and my first headfier-ish purchase an E7 that I got a great deal to pass up on which should be here tomorrow. That'll be my rig for the nest few months while I save up as I have some other similarly expensive hobbies.


----------



## juntom10

frankie007 said:


> Hi guys first post here and very excited. Been lurking around for a while and drooling at many amazing setups even got my dream trans/portable rig in mind.Here's my current one
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad170/frankieluis007/DSC_0733.jpg
> and the reason I started reading Head-Fi,
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad170/frankieluis007/DSC_0724-1.jpg
> I had bought these when they first came out because they got great reviews. I liked the sound but the microphonics killed me. Of course back then the noise to me was just annoyance and thought it was a problem with the phones so I put them away and forgot I had them till maybe 4 months ago. I also have a pair of HD595s that I use with the setup when I'm home and my first headfier-ish purchase an E7 that I got a great deal to pass up on which should be here tomorrow. That'll be my rig for the nest few months while I save up as I have some other similarly expensive hobbies.




Wow that reminds me of my er6 about 10 years ago. I wanted er4 but got er6 instead cuz er4 was too expensive. Its a good iem.


----------



## Frankie007

Yes it is especially witht the right tips. Hated all the tips that it came with then saw these t200 that I got on there now and love them


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Looks like this one....http://themes.rockbox.org/index.php?themeid=847&target=sansaclipplus


 
  Yep. That's it.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Enderbender's portable rig 

Rockboxed Clip Zip - Sennheiser Amperior

Awesome idea.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> @tom
> Yes they do. Both will benefit from amped. But sm3v2 is still pretty good when plug direct to ipod. Unlike sm64 which need to use an amp to get a fuller better sound. So that is why i prefer to use govibe vulcan+ instead of govibe vestamp because it has more power to drive my sm64. Result is very good. I get full sound and is very crisp.
> 
> @rudi
> Hi bro rudi. Yes jemmy has his t5p in balance version from jaben. I do not know yet the difference between single ended compared to balance. Btw..muzic4life is belong to me..yono.


 
  I am sorry Yono , I though you are jemmy 
  Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> @rudi
> From my experience..i think the best amp for sm64 is the rxmk3+clas db. They do very well in match. And the good news is...i dont hear any hiss at all. Very clean and full sounding. But i am not sure with upgraded clas db coming. I hope will still be a good match. Oh btw...my sm64 is the 1st released with 112ohm. I heard the latest unit has 95ohm which easier to drive i assumed. You may ask Tom Yum Goong in regards to this version. I think he got his with 95ohm.


 
  No wonder now no more hiss in your Rx 3 B , because you have 112 ohm 
  thank you for sharing


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

humble set-up, I tried with the fiio andes first but the hiss was too unbearable so just straight into walkman jack instead


----------



## AnakChan

Being held prisoner to the confines of my own guestroom due to a high fever and A-type influenza (my wife is paranoid I'll pass it to her and our 5 mth old boy), this is my portable bedroom rig for now.
   
  A Loaner Fostex TH-600, iBasso DX100 (fw 1.3.7) :-


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Being held prisoner to the confines of my own guestroom due to a high fever and A-type influenza (my wife is paranoid I'll pass it to her and our 5 mth old boy), this is my portable bedroom rig for now.
> 
> A Loaner Fostex TH-600, iBasso DX100 (fw 1.3.7) :-



Booooouuuuhh...you must be soooo sad


----------



## muzic4life

@anakchan
I guess is enough to give u massage in your ears


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> @anakchan
> I guess is enough to give u massage in your ears


 
   
  It's doing well so far . My ears do feel like jello after the TH-600's. I owe Fostex a review actually but not whilst I'm sick. When I recover this weekend, I'll do a write-up.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It's doing well so far . My ears do feel like jello after the TH-600's. I owe Fostex a review actually but not whilst I'm sick. When I recover this weekend, I'll do a write-up.


 
   
  Get well soon! Also, I'm interested in the TH-600s


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Being held prisoner to the confines of my own guestroom due to a high fever and A-type influenza (my wife is paranoid I'll pass it to her and our 5 mth old boy), this is my portable bedroom rig for now.
> 
> A Loaner Fostex TH-600, iBasso DX100 (fw 1.3.7) :-


 
   
  Get well soon Sean
  Please compare with TH 900


----------



## skamp

iPod Classic & Shure SE425


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Get well soon! Also, I'm interested in the TH-600s


 
   
  whaaaaaaaat?! but you already have its bigger brother-- the th900


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> whaaaaaaaat?! but you already have its bigger brother-- the th900


 
  I'm a collector! xD


----------



## DigitalFreak

I decided to play around a bit more with my mobile rig and see for myself what the cable fuss is all about. Oh yeah, I also got two bum OEM interconnects with my CLAS. So you guys like the added bling?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I decided to play around a bit more with my mobile rig and see for myself what the cable fuss is all about. Oh yeah, I also got two bum OEM interconnects with my CLAS. So you guys like the added bling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your pimped out bling reminds me of the following by Neneh Cherry's Buffalo Stance :-
   
  Who's the gigolo on the street,
  With his hands in his pockets, and his crocodile feet,
  Hanging off the curb, looking All disturbed,
  ...
   
  I need sunglasses to look at your shiny kit


----------



## audiohurric4ne

my 1st rig. newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry for the low quality photo


----------



## Dyaems

Finished recabling the EM700Ti as well, all I need is an extension cable if I want to use both clip-on to a DAP inside the pocket of my jeans.


----------



## mtthefirst

Just got my new Fitear MH335DW. I'm using it with ipod touch G5 and Go-Dap X with upgraded LME49860 OpAmp and reduced output impedance to 10Ω.


----------



## Mimouille

So how does the pairing sound and why didn t you get transparent red 335


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mtthefirst said:


> Just got my new Fitear MH335DW. I'm using it with ipod touch G5 and Go-Dap X with upgraded LME49860 OpAmp and reduced output impedance to 10Ω.




Please try the 335s with the 000 cables.. Theyre amazing!


----------



## skamp

mtthefirst said:


> Just got my new Fitear MH335DW. I'm using it with ipod touch G5 and Go-Dap X with upgraded LME49860 OpAmp and reduced output impedance to 10Ω.




Ironically, your iPod Touch 5th gen has a much more suitable output impedance (0.75Ω) than your external amp.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

skamp said:


> Ironically, your iPod Touch 5th gen has a much more suitable output impedance (0.75Ω) than your external amp.




Yeesh man, seriously? Have you even heard what the ipod touch 5g sounds like out of the headphone jack? Its terrible, like some robot tried to make music and all that came out was 1s and 0s.

On a more positive note (and probably to the extent of some hate from certain people)



Boom!


----------



## kenman345

Those FitEars? I love that cable. I wish it was compatible with my CIEM's. Pretty sure the pins for FitEars are slightly different than other CIEM's. How's the flexibility of the cable? Can you coil that up nicely? 
   
  Also, quick three comments on the pairing of the Tera and CIEM's please. Also, that's the MH335DW, correct? Which headphone jack you use the most? SuperDuper or TeraMega?
  Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Yeesh man, seriously? Have you even heard what the ipod touch 5g sounds like out of the headphone jack? Its terrible, like some robot tried to make music and all that came out was 1s and 0s.
> 
> On a more positive note (and probably to the extent of some hate from certain people)
> 
> ...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

kenman345 said:


> Those FitEars? I love that cable. I wish it was compatible with my CIEM's. Pretty sure the pins for FitEars are slightly different than other CIEM's. How's the flexibility of the cable? Can you coil that up nicely?
> 
> Also, quick three comments on the pairing of the Tera and CIEM's please. Also, that's the MH335DW, correct? Which headphone jack you use the most? SuperDuper or TeraMega?




These are the FitEar MH335DWs, yes. i've been using the low gain one (not sure which is which LOL) but from what I've heard the MH335DW has been amazing with the Tera, very musical. I'll post my impressions of them some other time I guess


----------



## kenman345

Be sure to PM me about that or put a link in the Tera Player thread. TeraMega is the one closer to the side. (I believe)
  Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> These are the FitEar MH335DWs, yes. i've been using the low gain one (not sure which is which LOL) but from what I've heard the MH335DW has been amazing with the Tera, very musical. I'll post my impressions of them some other time I guess


----------



## VisceriousZERO

kenman345 said:


> Be sure to PM me about that or put a link in the Tera Player thread. TeraMega is the one closer to the side. (I believe)


I'll be sure to put it there 

And I'll try both ports too


----------



## mpawluk91

visceriouszero said:


> I'll be sure to put it there
> 
> And I'll try both ports too


Yeah get it in there real deep


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mpawluk91 said:


> Yeah get it in there real deep




I realize now how weird that sounded.


----------



## FatmanSize48

visceriouszero said:


> I realize now how weird that sounded.




Keep it PG-13 guys....


----------



## mpawluk91

Sorry I was just watching dodgeball


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> So how does the pairing sound and why didn t you get transparent red 335


 
   
  All red will be too much for me and Fitear red is not that pretty.
   
  Quote: 





skamp said:


> Ironically, your iPod Touch 5th gen has a much more suitable output impedance (0.75Ω) than your external amp.


 
   
  I can hear the effect of higher impedance on my MH335DW but the sound from ipod touch is not that good. There are other DAC/Amp that will be suitable for my MH335DW but I consider the portability and Go-Dap X fit right in that category. Right now I'm looking for low profile amp that will be paring with Go-Dap DD Socket 1.
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Those FitEars? I love that cable. I wish it was compatible with my CIEM's. Pretty sure the pins for FitEars are slightly different than other CIEM's. How's the flexibility of the cable? Can you coil that up nicely?


 
  Here is a picture of the Fitear's pins. Stock cable is a bit stiff but no problem when I coiled them. My ALO SXC 24 cable is another story. It's very stiff and microphonic like hell. I need to be careful for these cable. On the other hand, 000 upgrade cable from Fitear is the worst in term of stiffness.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mtthefirst said:


> All red will be too much for me and Fitear red is not that pretty.
> 
> 
> I can hear the effect of higher impedance on my MH335DW but the sound from ipod touch is not that good. There are other DAC/Amp that will be suitable for my MH335DW but I consider the portability and Go-Dap X fit right in that category. Right now I'm looking for low profile amp that will be paring with Go-Dap DD Socket 1.
> ...




Agreed on the stiffness, its just too rigid sometimes... But the pairing with the 335 is stellar.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Agreed on the stiffness, its just too rigid sometimes... But the pairing with the 335 is stellar.


 
  I might get 000 cable when I upgrade my rig in the future but right now I'm happy with my ALO cable.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks for the information. I do not include FitEar aftermarket cables from FitEar in my CIEM list because they're from manufacturer, so they're more like stock cables. It is interesting to hear about everything though. I sometimes forget that FitEar makes their own cables. I am glad to see you have the ALO cable as I appreciate the comparison. If you'd like to write a review for any of those cables I'd really love to include the information in my list. No one's reviewed the ALO FitEar cable yet. 
   
  Microphonics and stiffness don't sound good to me. You familiar with other ALO cables? Is this a common problem?
  Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> All red will be too much for me and Fitear red is not that pretty.
> 
> I can hear the effect of higher impedance on my MH335DW but the sound from ipod touch is not that good. There are other DAC/Amp that will be suitable for my MH335DW but I consider the portability and Go-Dap X fit right in that category. Right now I'm looking for low profile amp that will be paring with Go-Dap DD Socket 1.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Fitear's pins. Stock cable is a bit stiff but no problem when I coiled them. My ALO SXC 24 cable is another story. It's very stiff and microphonic like hell. I need to be careful for these cable. On the other hand, 000 upgrade cable from Fitear is the worst in term of stiffness.


----------



## mtthefirst

kenman345 said:


> Thanks for the information. I do not include FitEar aftermarket cables from FitEar in my CIEM list because they're from manufacturer, so they're more like stock cables. It is interesting to hear about everything though. I sometimes forget that FitEar makes their own cables. I am glad to see you have the ALO cable as I appreciate the comparison. If you'd like to write a review for any of those cables I'd really love to include the information in my list. No one's reviewed the ALO FitEar cable yet.
> 
> Microphonics and stiffness don't sound good to me. You familiar with other ALO cables? Is this a common problem?




There are some comparison between 000 cable and ALO cable in 334 thread. You can search in that thread. Generally 000 give you taller and deeper sound stage but bass become a little bit bloat. On the other hand, ALO cable improve mid and treble bet keep the same sound stage.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mtthefirst said:


> There are some comparison between 000 cable and ALO cable in 334 thread. You can search in that thread. Generally 000 give you taller and deeper sound stage but bass become a little bit bloat. On the other hand, ALO cable improve mid and treble bet keep the same sound stage.




Though with the 335s the bass becomes more controlled...


----------



## Anthony1

Do a bit of domestic travel and about to do the mother of all intl flights - 29 hours, so invested in these puppies. The bulid quality is good, and SQ is different to say the least. Anyways so far even doing work at my desk at home listening to music with the Noise Cancelling on, the blackness between songs is impressive. 
 [size=1.7em]  [/size]


----------



## AnakChan

anthony1 said:


> Do a fair bit of domestic travel and about to do the mother of all flights - 29 hours, so invested in these puppies. The bulid quality is good, and SQ is different to say the least. Anyways so far even doing work at my desk at home listening to music with the Noise Cancelling on, the blackness between songs is impressive.
> [size=1.7em] [/size]



Wow! After your AKG, I didn't think you would/could own anything "low end"!!

Do you enjoy the "helium" conversion of ambient conversations going on around you? The NC works in very uniquely cute ways .


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Wow! After your AKG, I didn't think you would/could own anything "low end"!!
> 
> Do you enjoy the "helium" conversion of ambient conversations going on around you? The NC works in very uniquely cute ways .


 
   
  Haha... well I might look more of Tit walking onto a flight wearing my LCD3s carrying a triple stack of amp/dacs  
   
  Seriously for travel/flight these appear to be the goods. I will never buy BOSE NC again. These are half impressive straight out of the iPhone and iPad mini using my FLAC Player app. I wish I had a modded lightening connector though so I can amp my iPhone5 and Mini.
   
  Anyway these may save somebody's life because last time I did a US>AU  flight and sat in the middle of a congregation of women with crying babies that never stopped. Water boarding was nothing compared to that flight.


----------



## mpawluk91

Here's my ipod 5.5 dual locked to a c&c bh with my Logitech UE 6000, also got a 64gb cf card in it


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## kkhaha




----------



## shotgunshane

Just having a little fun with some gear I have for sale.


----------



## Swimsonny

Recieved some gear through from Rhapsodio which made it into a few rigs!
   
  First up iPod Classic to Rhapsodio Z2 BTL Balanced Amp to Lear LCM 5 with OCC Copper Cable (4 braid) with BTL Connector:
   
   
​   
   
   
​   
   
   
​   
  and then we have the Nexus 7 USB OTG too MyST PortaDAC 1866 to Starkey Tunz Trio with the 8 braid OCC copper Rhapsdio Cable!
   
​   
   
   
​


----------



## TrollDragon

I must obtain a Zippo Amp! Most Wicked looking little amp. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muzic4life

Wow. That zippo looks cool bro  how does the sound? Does that drive the full cans as well?


----------



## Swimsonny

I know it is beyond cool! I really like sound so far! For  a lil amp anyway! Seems slightly on the brighter side and very smooth and spacious! So far i have only used it with my LCM-5 and will try some other IEMs later but because mine is the Z2 it is BTL balanced and i do not have the connector for any of my full sized headphones  i only have the connector on the IEM cable they sent me.
   
  They do a Z1 which is single ended output as well so you can still get a single ended Zippo amp 
   
  Can be bought here:
   
  http://rhapsodio-cmw.com/?p=1045
   
  If you get one let me know your experiences!


----------



## Onix

What headphones are those Sony NC's? Can't see the model number. Are they really that good?


----------



## Swimsonny

I think they are the MDR-R1NC


----------



## rudi0504

Today my 2 portable amp just arrived from Japan :
   
  Sony PHA 1 and JL Audio BAB. III JE


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Recieved some gear through from Rhapsodio which made it into a few rigs!
> 
> First up iPod Classic to Rhapsodio Z2 BTL Balanced Amp to Lear LCM 5 with OCC Copper Cable (4 braid) with BTL Connector:
> 
> ...


 
  A way cool looking gear. Swim, how does it sound, how does it get charged (wall or USB or hopefully both) and do you know what the specs are? Power, impedance, etc?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


>


----------



## kenman345

When it runs out of power do I have to refill it with lighter fluid? 
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Recieved some gear through from Rhapsodio which made it into a few rigs!
> 
> First up iPod Classic to Rhapsodio Z2 BTL Balanced Amp to Lear LCM 5 with OCC Copper Cable (4 braid) with BTL Connector:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

Tell me about it!!! The coolest amp i have ever owned for sure!
   
  The sound is slightly bright, smooth and airy but need more burn in and time to really go into depth but packs a punch for a small amp!
   
  To charge you use USB cable which is supplied and you open up the lid of the zippo and there is a charge port inside!
   
  As for specs i will find out as i am curious myself!


----------



## esmBOS

_Rudi posts more pictures of even more wonderful gear..._

 That's it! I'm changing career! Interior design school here I come!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Recieved some gear through from Rhapsodio which made it into a few rigs!
> 
> First up iPod Classic to Rhapsodio Z2 BTL Balanced Amp to Lear LCM 5 with OCC Copper Cable (4 braid) with BTL Connector:
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice duo amp Swim
  how is the SQ from MyST Porta Dac ?
  i like the design so clean and simple 
  also your Zippo look so cute


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> _Rudi posts more pictures of even more wonderful gear..._
> 
> That's it! I'm changing career! Interior design school here I come!


 
  Thank you esmBOS
  i try to put in spoiler , but from my iPad 4 G doesn't work 
  maybe I don't know how to put in site my spoiler


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my ipod 5.5 dual locked to a c&c bh with my Logitech UE 6000, also got a 64gb cf card in it


 
  Very nice gear 
  how is the SQ from c&c BH ?


----------



## esmBOS

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you esmBOS
> i try to put in spoiler , but from my iPad 4 G doesn't work
> maybe I don't know how to put in site my spoiler




If you ask me you can post pictures any way you like Rudi, as long as you keep em` comming


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice gear
> how is the SQ from c&c BH ?


Amazing dude with any genre I throw at it, also dual lock is literally the best way to piggyback your amp and dap


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Amazing dude with any genre I throw at it, also dual lock is literally the best way to piggyback your amp and dap


 

 where I can get this dual lock stuff? Walmart, walgreens, Home depot?


----------



## mpawluk91

jmsilva22 said:


> where I can get this dual lock stuff? Walmart, walgreens, Home depot?


I've only bought it on amazon but I'm sure any hardware store would have it, definitely not Walgreens tho lol maybe Walmart doubt it but maybe


----------



## senson

Portable woo??


----------



## calipilot227

mpawluk91 said:


> I've only bought it on amazon but I'm sure any hardware store would have it, definitely not Walgreens tho lol maybe Walmart doubt it but maybe




I bought some at Target recently, don't know about Walmart


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





senson said:


> Portable woo??


 
   
  Genius!!


----------



## Schiso

Got this iPod classic for 65$ and rockboxed it, got this combo this day. So good to be back! 







Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzic4life

My new in-home portable rig. Alo International + Ipod Classic + T5P. I love this set up especially with the bass...now my T5P able to give me a bit of punch feeling without reducing the quality of the bass. Wonderful ! Very good SQ overall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  And when i miss those airy sound...i just put this on...


----------



## mmayer167

Portable as in goes back and forth between home and work (ad2k stay home, paradox at work) 
   
  Good looking rigs up in here!
   
  Cheers,
   
  ~M


----------



## compicat

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Recieved some gear through from Rhapsodio which made it into a few rigs!
> 
> First up iPod Classic to Rhapsodio Z2 BTL Balanced Amp to Lear LCM 5 with OCC Copper Cable (4 braid) with BTL Connector:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great looking amp. I m so curious how it stands next to Ray Samuels Shadow. Is it smaller?


----------



## woodcans

I love the Zippo amp. So much I may have to get one!
   
  Here is my ultraportable sonic bliss.


----------



## kenman345

I may pick one up so I can have a portable balanced rig.....
  Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I love the Zippo amp. So much I may have to get one!
> 
> Here is my ultraportable sonic bliss.


----------



## Swimsonny

I am not sure compared to the shadow. Its the same size as a zippo lighter ehehehehhe  No it is a tad thicker than a digizoid Zo and a lil bigger than Hippo cricri. Why not get one to show of your uber cool


----------



## J Bones

Finally all the pieces have arrived and are put together! Makes for a pretty decent companion when running errands around town


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





j bones said:


> Finally all the pieces have arrived and are put together! Makes for a pretty decent companion when running errands around town


 
  How does Z2 sound?


----------



## jmsilva22

Hey guys...Im really on the fence about which new DAP to buy. I want to upgrade from my Zip to something with a bigger screen. I don't want to go "high end", but still have some decent audio.
   
  Ipod Classic (although trying to stay away from hard disk based players)
  Ipod Touch 4G (found two 64GB in nice condition for less than $200 on craigslist)
  Samsung Galaxy 4.0 (rooted with voodoo)
  Sony X or F series (32GB)
   
  I will use my DAP with the M100 and C&C BH amp.
   
   
  I will appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## muzic4life

Hi guys..this morning i tried a new combo which are Ipod Classic + Alo International + Fostex HPP1 (as DAC) and I used my HD650 running balance. Just could not believe the sound. Definitely i prefer this sound combo over the same combo but using RxMK3. The mids on my HD650 is like clearer and more opened up. I am satisfied !


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Hi guys..this morning i tried a new combo which are Ipod Classic + Alo International + Fostex HPP1 (as DAC) and I used my HD650 running balance. Just could not believe the sound. Definitely i prefer this sound combo over the same combo but using RxMK3. The mids on my HD650 is like clearer and more opened up. I am satisfied !


 
  Hi Yono 
   
  look like you are falling in love with intonational more than your alo Rx 3 B
  how if the Dac you use your class dB ?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I am not sure compared to the shadow. Its the same size as a zippo lighter ehehehehhe  No it is a tad thicker than a digizoid Zo and a lil bigger than Hippo cricri. Why not get one to show of your uber cool


 
  Output impedance?  Output power?


----------



## muzic4life

Hi Yono 

look like you are falling in love with intonational more than your alo Rx 3 B
how if the Dac you use your class dB ?
[/quote]

Hi bro Rudi..
My clas db i returned it for an exchange with new version which has higher gain (2.1v) . If what u mean comparing to my original clas db with 1.69v ...i prefer the dac from my hpp1 due to its gain is more suitable to drive my cans or iems. I always think the gain from my original clas db is too low. I want it to able to drive my higher impedance cans at high gain and lower impedance at medium gain. But that was not the case. I hope the newer version of clas db will supply enough gain when paired with amps.


----------



## checo94

The Zippo amp is sick!


----------



## Swimsonny

I have just respected specs on the Zippo amp will keep you posted.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I have just respected specs on the Zippo amp will keep you posted.


 
  Many thanks......


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I love the Zippo amp. So much I may have to get one!
> 
> Here is my ultraportable sonic bliss.
> 
> ...


 
   
  In terms of cost, this is what I call a deceptive rig! (to the average person)


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> In terms of cost, this is what I call a deceptive rig! (to the average person)


 
  no kidding, I was expecting it to be like $90 or something, turns out to be $200


----------



## Swimsonny

A tera player and ie800 would be like $2000 at least Ahab. Bit more than 200!


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

I meant the zippo amp, I should've checked the hidden pic first, I'm an idiot -.-


----------



## Swimsonny

Haha. For a balanced (btl) amp I do not think two hundread bones is to big a ask. It is also a design you will not see anywhere else.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

oh I don't have much experience with those yet, I'm just saying it "looks" like a premiumly-cased cmoy amp but is actually something more grander


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looking to add to your collection?


----------



## juntom10

Zippo amp looks really nice...small...
   
  I wonder how does inside look like?
   
  I cannot find from their website...


----------



## Swimsonny

They do not actually have them as they are not the designers of the amp and the designer is on holiday. This is a real shame but hiss is minimal on IEMs (even though gain is doubled because of BTL circuitry) so i do not think output impedance is over the top.
   
  I think this is a hot topic so shall i start a thread over in the portable amps section, are there going to be other potential buyers to share impressions with us? If so i will start a thread


----------



## senson

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Genius!!


 
  Thank you 
  If anyone's wondering there's shop called BlissfulCASE they do all custom iPhone4,4S,5, Galaxy S3 and iPad Mini cases


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> A tera player and ie800 would be like $2000 at least Ahab. Bit more than 200!


 
   
  I had no idea the Tera Player was nearly $1200 USD! Looking through their website I saw it listed at 840 euros and though it was a type-o...obviously some might view it as worth it since they already own them but I just can't justify that type of expenditure on a DAP that doesn't even have a UI lol.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





j bones said:


> I had no idea the Tera Player was nearly $1200 USD! Looking through their website I saw it listed at 840 euros and though it was a type-o...obviously some might view it as worth it since they already own them but I just can't justify that type of expenditure on a DAP that doesn't even have a UI lol.


 
   
  It has UI, just not a GUI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ever get a chance to check one out, I highly recommend it.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> It has UI, just not a GUI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha I stand corrected. I wish there was a cheap way to try it out, I have a hard time imagining better sound coming out of what I already hear from my Z2, but if it sounds better than the Z2 then it must be amazing!


----------



## Swimsonny

It has quite a usable navigation system add it happens. Sounds unreal of course although I did sense a slight bad roll off that could be as bit off putting but transparency was the best I have ever heard.


----------



## FatmanSize48




----------



## hoppenma

So here my pictures of my first portable rig:

 iPod Classic 6G 80GB, Rockboxed
 Fiio E17 + Fiio LOD
 Shure SE215
   
  Off-Topic: I'm in need for some upgrade advice for best bang for the buck upgrade. Which part to upgrade? Budget between 200-400EUR. Not completely satisfied with the SQ. Bit narrow and dark, bit dull sounding. Advice here: iPod 6g 80GB - E17 combo- not satisfied - recommendations?
   


  And when I'm at home I plug these AKG K550:


----------



## calipilot227

Your source and amp are very good, maybe consider switching IEMs.


----------



## calipilot227

Your source and amp are very good, maybe consider switching IEMs.


----------



## juntom10

calipilot227 said:


> Your source and amp are very good, maybe consider switching IEMs.


+1

You can consider er4.....


----------



## hoppenma

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Your source and amp are very good, maybe consider switching IEMs.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> +1
> 
> You can consider er4.....


 
   
    
   Thxs for the thumbs up, was already looking towards Shure SE425 as sugested on the seperate post. Maybe Westone 3's...
  Hard to imagine that the IEM will do the works while I heard the same issue using my full size K550's.


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





hoppenma said:


> Thxs for the thumbs up, was already looking towards Shure SE425 as sugested on the seperate post. Maybe Westone 3's...
> Hard to imagine that the IEM will do the works while I heard the same issue using my full size K550's.


 
  Probably you can try different amp?
   
  Ipod should be good enough since it is rockbox'd...


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Can someone give me quick run down of what rockbox'd does - thanks


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Can someone give me quick run down of what rockbox'd does - thanks


 
   
  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Rockbox


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Thanks for the non help.


----------



## nimbostruck14

iPod touch 3rd gen- fiio e11- vmoda crossfade m100


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Thanks for the non help.


 
   
  The Rockbox site should answer most of your questions. It is also conveniently the first result on the search page. If you have specific questions that weren't answered by the Rockbox site, please do ask them. But please don't come here asking a vague, open ended question like, "can somebody tell me about Rockbox?" This is also [supposed to be] a pictures thread.
   
  Just to get this out of the way before there's any more complaining, Rockbox is a third party firmware (operating system, if you will) that will allow you to customize the interface of your device as well as give it the ability to play almost any format in existence.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

calipilot227 said:


> The Rockbox site should answer most of your questions. It is also conveniently the first result on the search page. If you have specific questions that weren't answered by the Rockbox site, please do ask them. But please don't come here asking a vague, open ended question like, "can somebody tell me about Rockbox?" This is also [supposed to be] a pictures thread.
> 
> Just to get this out of the way before there's any more complaining, Rockbox is a third party firmware (operating system, if you will) that will allow you to customize the interface of your device as well as give it the ability to play almost any format in existence.




Asking what "Rockbox does" is not vague or open ended and there are many things in here non picture related as some things come up during conversiation (the posts) where most are helpful or at least try to be. Yours was not.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Thanks for the non help.


 
  Hey, what's with the sarcasm? You don't know how to use a search engine to find answers? And by giving you the link to the Rockbox site Calipilot did help you......what you should have written is Thank You. You ain't gonna get much help around here with your attitude.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Hey, what's with the sarcasm? You don't know how to use a search engine to find answers? And by giving you the link to the Rockbox site Calipilot did help you......what you should have written is Thank You. You ain't gonna get much help around here with your attitude.


 
  And you will not get any commendation for yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Back to the pictures


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Yep your right, thanks for the help.


----------



## forceofnature

Here is what I am traveling with this week. 






Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpawluk91

zerocoolhifi said:


> Thanks for the non help.


It was funny tho lol


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





forceofnature said:


> Here is what I am traveling with this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wow! I've never seen people using that ultrasone iem. How is it?


----------



## calipilot227

mpawluk91 said:


> It was funny tho lol




Glad someone found it amusing.



forceofnature said:


> Here is what I am traveling with this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, the good ol' PortaPros  I just might grab another pair someday.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I know it is beyond cool! I really like sound so far! For  a lil amp anyway! Seems slightly on the brighter side and very smooth and spacious! So far i have only used it with my LCM-5 and will try some other IEMs later but because mine is the Z2 it is BTL balanced and i do not have the connector for any of my full sized headphones  i only have the connector on the IEM cable they sent me.
> 
> They do a Z1 which is single ended output as well so you can still get a single ended Zippo amp
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Damn it, I'm going to have to re-think selling my clip now, it would look (and hopefully sound) awesome with that Zippo amp


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I know it is beyond cool! I really like sound so far! For  a lil amp anyway! Seems slightly on the brighter side and very smooth and spacious! So far i have only used it with my LCM-5 and will try some other IEMs later but because mine is the Z2 it is BTL balanced and i do not have the connector for any of my full sized headphones  i only have the connector on the IEM cable they sent me.
> 
> They do a Z1 which is single ended output as well so you can still get a single ended Zippo amp
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Damn it, I'm going to have to re-think selling my clip now, it would look (and hopefully sound) awesome with that Zippo amp


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> Damn it, I'm going to have to re-think selling my clip now, it would look (and hopefully sound) awesome with that Zippo amp


 
  Haha thinking of the exact same thing bro. Was about to pull the trigger on nova n1, but the zippo sounds promising!


----------



## forceofnature

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Wow! I've never seen people using that ultrasone iem. How is it?


 
  I love them.  I am disappointed my IEM search ended so quickly.  I started with Shure SE line up to SE 530 and ended up here.  My only issue with the connection (which is same as the new SE535s) is that while jogging, on- occasion the connection fails and sound cuts out. While walking or anything else they are fine.


----------



## Swimsonny

I'd take the zippo amp over my n1


----------



## checo94

Slowly getting into this hobby. My first portable rig.


----------



## kenman345

I'm waiting on a review, but a balanced amp that small is interesting to say the least. If it's any good I might have to pick it up for some added fun in my portable rig with the Tera Player and AS-2's. 
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I'd take the zippo amp over my n1


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





checo94 said:


> Slowly getting into this hobby. My first portable rig.


 
   


 Now that's neat and tidy - Very Nice!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





checo94 said:


> Slowly getting into this hobby. My first portable rig.


 
   
   
  There are weird-sony-usb-portthingy to 3,5mm cables? Interesting 


 Are there any Cowon J3 to 3,5mm cables out there?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Are there any Cowon J3 to 3,5mm cables out there?


 
  Even if there were you would not get a line out signal.


----------



## KElyas

do you guys keep these mp3/amp combos in your pockets!?


----------



## KElyas

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Do a bit of domestic travel and about to do the mother of all intl flights - 29 hours, so invested in these puppies. The bulid quality is good, and SQ is different to say the least. Anyways so far even doing work at my desk at home listening to music with the Noise Cancelling on, the blackness between songs is impressive.
> [size=1.7em]  [/size]


 
  What do you mean the SQ is different? Good different or bad different? I'm thinking of getting these but can't decide till I hear them for myself which I don't even know how I'll do!


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





kelyas said:


> do you guys keep these mp3/amp combos in your pockets!?


 
   
  My brick rig is mostly used as a transportable vs a portable/pocket rig. If I'm walking to class or something, I'll just plug my UM3X directly into the iPhone.


----------



## AyeCee

calipilot227 said:


> My brick rig is mostly used as a transportable vs a portable/pocket rig. If I'm walking to class or something, I'll just plug my UM3X directly into the iPhone.



^Likewise
Still, something like an arrow or Zo2 would be fine for a pocket rig. It's the Classic+clas+rxmk3 rigs that cross the line.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote:  
   
  Even the iPod Video/L9/E17 is pushing it for me, both for thickness and weight. Nothing beats a Sansa Clip for portability though


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





checo94 said:


> Slowly getting into this hobby. My first portable rig.


 

 Very nice.
   
  Hey checo sorry for asking, but did you buy that Sony X brand new or used and where did you bought the LOD?
   
  I'll maybe buy one of those Sony players but I want one with at least 32GB.


----------



## checo94

jmsilva22 said:


> Very nice.
> Hey checo sorry for asking, but did you buy that Sony X brand new or used and where did you bought the LOD?
> 
> I'll maybe buy one of those Sony players but I want one with at least 32GB.



Thank you. No worries for asking. I've had mine since '09, bought new and still going strong. This one is a 32GB version. The LOD was a recent purchase from eBay. Both are highly recommended.


----------



## clarkkent

Finally got a rig complete to post.  First post in this thread!
   
  Clip+ with OFC interconnect, C&C BH, JVC HA-FXZ100


----------



## AyeCee

calipilot227 said:


> Even the iPod Video/L9/E17 is pushing it for me, both for thickness and weight. Nothing beats a Sansa Clip for portability though




Agreed, clip+ is portability at its finest. Im actually listening to it now on my transit home . Flac -> clip+ -> UM3X is will be my porta rig for the foreseeable future. I know that when I demo a Merlin at a meet or something I'm gonna wana upgrade, unless the vsonic V7007 delivers.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Agreed, clip+ is portability at its finest. Im actually listening to it now on my transit home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I assume you mean upgrading the IEMs rather than the player.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to track mine down, it went AWOL a couple weeks ago. I know it's somewhere in my house, I just gotta find it.


----------



## Mimouille

I just received the Tralucent T1 amp so I am trying a new rig !
   
  Ibasso DX100 > Alo Audio SXC22 > Tralucent T1 amp > Beat Audio Cronus Cable > Um Miracles
   

   

   

   

   
  And that's me chillin'


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mimouille said:


> I just received the Tralucent T1 amp so I am trying a new rig !
> 
> Ibasso DX100 > Alo Audio SXC22 > Tralucent T1 amp > Beat Audio Cronus Cable > Um Miracles
> 
> ...




Love the last pic


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Love the last pic


 

 I should probably get a haircut though


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Love the last pic


 
  Quotes five images, to say he likes one of them. -__-
  I'm not even gonna.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

ayecee said:


> Quotes five images, to say he likes one of them. -__-
> I'm not even gonna.




Sorry xD


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I just received the Tralucent T1 amp so I am trying a new rig !
> 
> Ibasso DX100 > Alo Audio SXC22 > Tralucent T1 amp > Beat Audio Cronus Cable > Um Miracles
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats Michael for your new T1
  how you find the SQ from your combo ?


----------



## rudi0504

My new set up for ultrasone ed 8 ruthenium recable with whiplash elite twag 2
  dap : AK 100 
  Dac : ibasso balance db2
  amp : Jl audio Japan BAB III JE 
  cable : AK 100 > db2 use optical cable by syst concept 
              DB 2 > BAB III JE use balance hiroshe to mini gold oyaide


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Michael for your new T1
> how you find the SQ from your combo ?



I want to give the T1some burn in time, but the combo is great. To my ears, it improves bass power, fullness of sound and overal soundstage. These are of course subtle improvements over the dx100 internal amp, but it works very well with à scalable iem like the Miracle.


----------



## Frankie007

Just got some stuff in really excited i found brand new gr07 mkII on amazon for $107 not sure the seller knew what he was selling and since my e7 was DOA last week I decided to step it up I got an e17 instead.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





frankie007 said:


> Just got some stuff in really excited i found brand new gr07 mkII on amazon for $107 not sure the seller knew what he was selling and since my e7 was DOA last week I decided to step it up I got an e17 instead.


 
  Great steal deal!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Forgot one in that pic....the e280 I bring to work was still in my backpack....lol.


----------



## Frankie007

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Great steal deal!


 
   
  yeah normally i don't have such good luck


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Forgot one in that pic....the e280 I bring to work was still in my backpack....lol.


 
  Hi Achmedisdead
  do you carry all your dap in your backpack every day or you carry one day only one 
  different dap ?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Achmedisdead
> do you carry all your dap in your backpack every day or you carry one day only one
> different dap ?


 
  Hi Rudi.
   
  It depends on where I am going. If I am just out running an errand or taking a walk, I will go ultra-portable and carry a Clip Zip that sits in my shirt pocket....if I am going to be gone for a while then I will carry a couple of players.
   
  When I go to work, I bring the old Sansa e280 or iPod mini along and plug it into the auxiliary jack of the stereo system there, but other than that, there's usually two players with me....one of the Clip Zips as the beater (because they are cheap to replace in case something was to happen) and then one of the larger players to use when I get to wherever I am going.


----------



## shotgunshane

Testing the revised Tralucent 1plus2


----------



## H20Fidelity

My cable simply would not behave itself for a photo. We struggled together for many a picture to get this far. What I did end up with is a mysterious water effect over the C3's faceplate! for your viewing pleasure! This little rig the foot print of a credit card has really taken off in the C3 appreciation thread, it does sound mighty fine and packs some punch! The hype is justified, really tight with good attack.

*Colorfly C3 / C&C BH / Rhapsodio RDB+ / SMSL silver plated / 8 braid custom copper RDB+ cable.*


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> My cable simply would not behave itself for a photo. We struggled together for many a picture to get this far. What I did end up with is a mysterious water effect over the C3's faceplate! for your viewing pleasure! This little rig the foot print of a credit card has really taken off in the C3 appreciation thread, it does sound mighty fine and packs some punch! The hype is justified, really tight with good attack.
> 
> *Colorfly C3 / C&C BH / Rhapsodio RDB+ / SMSL silver plated / 8 braid custom copper RDB+ cable.*


 
  Very nice setup, are you using this because you have sent off your CK4?


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Very nice setup, are you using this because you have sent off your CK4?




I've been offered to send the CK4 back for repair yes and will probably do so tomorrow. To be honest this rig sounds better in some ways, not so much deep detailing levels or soundstage of CK4+, but rather balanced which leans more towards an audiophile signature. CK4 although vivid / rich does lean more towards a coloured or enhanced sig, it's hard to say which is better without hearing them. Pretty much they both have ups and downs. like anything I guess.

I could live with either rig and be happy,


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Testing the revised Tralucent 1plus2


 
  Looking forward to your impressions  of them


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> My cable simply would not behave itself for a photo. We struggled together for many a picture to get this far. What I did end up with is a mysterious water effect over the C3's faceplate! for your viewing pleasure! This little rig the foot print of a credit card has really taken off in the C3 appreciation thread, it does sound mighty fine and packs some punch! The hype is justified, really tight with good attack.
> 
> *Colorfly C3 / C&C BH / Rhapsodio RDB+ / SMSL silver plated / 8 braid custom copper RDB+ cable.*
> 
> ...


 





 Dayuuum! I nearly mistook those iem's for the Tralucent 1plus2's. They look nice, likewise the braid in that cable is really interesting. 
  PS: that water distortion effect happens on a certain edge of my Surface Tablet too. It's odd, it looks like there are no imperfections in the screen-body joint, yet the reflections say otherwise. That is, unless there is some other physical phenomenon taking place.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ayecee said:


> :eek:  Dayuuum! I nearly mistook those iem's for the Tralucent 1plus2's. They look nice, likewise the braid in that cable is really interesting.
> PS: that water distortion effect happens on a certain edge of my Surface Tablet too. It's odd, it looks like there are no imperfections in the screen-body joint, yet the reflections say otherwise. That is, unless there is some other physical phenomenon taking place.




Yes, they do look mysteriously like 1plus2 indeed.


----------



## AnakChan

I can't believe H2O took the RDB+ . Can't be outdone!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> I can't believe H2O took the RDB+ . Can't be outdone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They're almost exactly the same as the design I originally planned. Nice!


----------



## AnakChan

h20fidelity said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> They're almost exactly the same as the design I originally planned. Nice!


You bought the last one so it this was my only option. I've only listened to it briefly on the Shinkansen (going snowboarding) and (to my relief) does sound different from my former 1Plus2. The relief doesn't mean the RDB+ is superior though but different. More listening required. I'm sure this 8mm driver sounds different from yours which I'm still curious about.


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> You bought the last one so it this was my only option. I've only listened to it briefly on the Shinkansen (going snowboarding) and (to my relief) does sound different from my former 1Plus2. The relief doesn't mean the RDB+ is superior though but different. More listening required. I'm sure this 8mm driver sounds different from yours which I'm still curious about.




The low end is said to be tighter on the revised RDB+, and mids more natural, it's considered by Rhapsodio an upgrade in both build/sound quality, so I'll be interested to hear the demo coming soon. My fear is wanting to buy one, but I'm sure the RDB+ I have currently would sell easily if I decided to switch over. 

Time will tell! :regular_smile :


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> You bought the last one so it this was my only option. I've only listened to it briefly on the Shinkansen (going snowboarding) and (to my relief) does sound different from my former 1Plus2. The relief doesn't mean the RDB+ is superior though but different. More listening required. I'm sure this 8mm driver sounds different from yours which I'm still curious about.


 
  look forwardto more you have to say about it and am impressed if it your even comparing it too the more than double the price 1p2.
   
  As for designs yours is very nice! I have the R^2 dual dynamic model coming to me and went a bit crazy with the colours, right their candy pink and left their solid white... should look interesting!


----------



## nbohaychuk

iPod Classic 160GB (Rockboxed) + FiiO E11 + ATH-M35 / Rock It Sounds R-50

   

   

   

   
  It all starts with great music! 

   
  I also have the ATH-M50S, but those are strictly at-home headphones for me.


----------



## The red hope

My absolutely humble beginner setup. Ipod classic 160GB, Fiio LOD, Fiio E6 (upgrading to E17), Shure SE 215 LE.


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





the red hope said:


> My absolutely humble beginner setup. Ipod classic 160GB, Fiio LOD, Fiio E6 (upgrading to E17), Shure SE 215 LE.


 
  You should check out the Fiio E12, it's an overall better amp then the E17


----------



## nbohaychuk

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> You should check out the Fiio E12, it's an overall better amp then the E17


 
   
  I'm very interested in the FiiO E12. Is it possible to order it yet? I'm in Canada and I haven't found a site that has it available for order.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





nbohaychuk said:


> I'm very interested in the FiiO E12. Is it possible to order it yet? I'm in Canada and I haven't found a site that has it available for order.


 
  next month, it should be available to us through headphonebar


----------



## nbohaychuk

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> next month, it should be available to us through headphonebar


 
   
  Thanks for the info! I'm pretty excited


----------



## drachen

Quote: 





the red hope said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How do you like those SE215LE's?  I have the SE425's and was hoping they would "specialimatize" that line as well.


----------



## juntom10

My portable rig right now.

Sabre dac is very nice!!!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> My portable rig right now.
> 
> Sabre dac is very nice!!!





> where can i get that LOD ? my s3 just arrived


----------



## Nixon

It's not a LOD, it's a USB OTG cable going to what I think is a Sabre Dac

 http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83


----------



## audiohurric4ne

Quote: 





nixon said:


> It's not a LOD, it's a USB OTG cable going to what I think is a Sabre Dac
> 
> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83


 
   
  no sir not that 1 . galaxy s2 >> ? >> sabre dac


----------



## mrAdrian

it's a USB OTG cable


----------



## Nixon

And it's a Galaxy Note 2 not a S2.


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





nixon said:


> It's not a LOD, it's a USB OTG cable going to what I think is a Sabre Dac
> 
> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83


 
   RIght


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





nixon said:


> And it's a Galaxy Note 2 not a S2.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





mradrian said:


> it's a USB OTG cable


 
    (thumbs up)


----------



## audiohurric4ne

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> it's a USB OTG cable


 
  thanks


----------



## elektrosteve




----------



## Shootinputin187

elektrosteve said:


>




Your setup looks sweet! Whats that amp, if i may ask?


----------



## Retrias

What amp is that?  If i may ask?


----------



## nbohaychuk

Quote: 





elektrosteve said:


>


 
I love the quality of this picture! Which amp is that?


----------



## karloil

guessing it's an O2?


----------



## elektrosteve

It´s the Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2 + an Iphone 4 with the Accudio App from Goldenears and Phonak Audéo PFE232 of course.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





kelyas said:


> What do you mean the SQ is different? Good different or bad different? I'm thinking of getting these but can't decide till I hear them for myself which I don't even know how I'll do!


 
   
  Quote: 





anthony1 said:


>


 
  Oops sorry for the delay in answering you
   
  The sound is just "different" - I cant put my finger on it. I suppose you cant replicate HD800 and LCD3s when you are dealing with NC headphones. When you listen to them without the NC on (which you can on these) the bass is muffled however when you turn the NC on its like you are listening in a vacum and the bass thins out ever so slightly but becomes clear. Am about to fly tomorrow so obviously will take them on the 4 hour flight and possibly do a bit of a mini review on them.


----------



## The red hope

Quote: 





> How do you like those SE215LE's?  I have the SE425's and was hoping they would "specialimatize" that line as well.


 
   
   
   
  I quite like them. My first experience with Shure. The LE's do have quite a shorter cord than the regular ones. I thought the shorter cord would have been an advantage but i've found that it tends to pull a bit if you're keeping them in your pockets. The fit does take a lot of getting used to with it's unique over the ear design. SQ is pretty good for me coming from the MH1c and Brainwavz M4, nice pronounced bass and good mids.
   
  Overall quality product, great build and the blue does look quite good honestly. Value for money. Got it for less than 100 bucks from Earphone solutions with the coupon code.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Budget-fi to the max!


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> Budget-fi to the max!


 
   
  ...Somewhere in Tokyo Hello Kitty and the My Little Pony visiting her are staring at this image and saying "YES!!!!"


----------



## shotgunshane

Nano>Continental V3>GR07 mk2


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Nano>Continental V3>GR07 mk2


 
  how does GR07 mk2 sound? I have heard others saying these are quite sibilant for vocal.


----------



## shotgunshane

xinghui0711 said:


> how does GR07 mk2 sound? I have heard others saying these are quite sibilant for vocal.




Once I found the correct nozzle angle for my ear anatomy, I have no unusual issues with sibilance. And it may be the best all around IEM for rock on the market.


----------



## Ehr33

My around the house rig.


----------



## AudioScream

ZO2 and DT770/80 upgrade soon, I love the sound of my M50's though, and so does my Dad, Fathers Day gift maybe?


----------



## AudioScream

Quote: 





ehr33 said:


> My around the house rig


 
  Is that an iQube back there?


----------



## zenki14

Looks like an HP-P1


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





audioscream said:


> Is that an iQube back there?


 
  Looks like a Fostex HP-P1 if I'm not mistaken.
   
   
  D'OH beat me to it


----------



## thoughtcriminal

scuttle said:


> ...Somewhere in Tokyo Hello Kitty and the My Little Pony visiting her are staring at this image and saying "YES!!!!"




All in good fun of course


----------



## mosshorn

My Studios card slot crapped out on me, so here's to the Clip Zip! I can tell a sound difference now though, I'm sad 

Also, instagram filters don't make me happier. My computer started locking up around the same time. Ugh, electronics.


----------



## Retrias

Everyone seems to have a pink clip + huh? Is the normal color rare this days or you liked the pink colorings?


----------



## skamp

.


----------



## Ehr33

audioscream said:


> Is that an iQube back there?




No it's not. iPhone + HP P1-> D5000


----------



## jaganeee

my simplest setup
   
  Sansa Clip+ > Brainwavz M1


----------



## Ehr33

My other HP P1 setup. But I prefer the D5000 than UE900 & 4.Ai. It seems like the D5000 match well with the HP P1. The smooth sound of the Fostex make the Denon less grain.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Ipod touch 5G
Venturecraft LOD
Venturecraft Go-DAP DD OPA627
Van Del Hul DIY IC (sesefied!)
Triad Audio L3
Sennheiser HD650


----------



## Hifi Man

What are these things I see all these iPods and MP3 players tethered to? Is it some sort of external hard drive? It's an amplifier for the headphones I presume.


----------



## Retrias

those are external amps of various models and make

  hotel room impromptu rig-


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> What are these things I see all these iPods and MP3 players tethered to? Is it some sort of external hard drive? It's an *amplifier *for the headphones I presume.


 
  You, sir, is correct!


----------



## mosshorn

retrias said:


> Everyone seems to have a pink clip + huh? Is the normal color rare this days or you liked the pink colorings?




No worries, it's red lol


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





hifi man said:


> What are these things I see all these iPods and MP3 players tethered to? Is it some sort of external hard drive? It's an amplifier for the headphones I presume.


 
  DACs and Amps to make life harder/funner.


----------



## KElyas

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Oops sorry for the delay in answering you
> 
> The sound is just "different" - I cant put my finger on it. I suppose you cant replicate HD800 and LCD3s when you are dealing with NC headphones. When you listen to them without the NC on (which you can on these) the bass is muffled however when you turn the NC on its like you are listening in a vacum and the bass thins out ever so slightly but becomes clear. Am about to fly tomorrow so obviously will take them on the 4 hour flight and possibly do a bit of a mini review on them.


 
  No problem, thanks for the insight.


----------



## rckyosho

My current everyday portable rig....


----------



## Ronald Lee

Quote: 





retrias said:


> those are external amps of various models and make
> 
> hotel room impromptu rig-


 
  what's that player?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

visceriouszero said:


> Ipod touch 5G
> Venturecraft LOD
> Venturecraft Go-DAP DD OPA627
> Van Del Hul DIY IC (sesefied!)
> ...




Now that's a tight rig, I love it!!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Ipod touch 5G
> Venturecraft LOD
> Venturecraft Go-DAP DD OPA627
> Van Del Hul DIY IC (sesefied!)
> ...


 

 Nice Batman band! Bet this rig sounds amazing.


----------



## jmsilva22

Hey guys... I was browsing the iLounge forum and found a post from a user with a rather "interesting" take in regards to the audio chips in current DAP's, mainly Cirrus vs Wolfson.
   
  Here's part of what he posted:
   
*"""*Wolfson chips do sound different than this family of Cirrus Audio chips. I've still got my 2G nano and, yes, the difference is clear, but it is simply a difference. Many prefer how music sounded when processed by the Wolfson chips versus the Cirrus Audio chips, and that's certainly their prerogative, _but the irony of people still complaining about Apple dropping Wolfson after all this time?_
   
_Objectively, that difference is because the Wolfson chips Apple used were inferior at accurately reproducing and/or holding high frequencies compared to the Cirrus Audio chips they use now. It gave them a so-called warmer sound at the expense of fidelity to the source audio. Compared to the Wolfson chips they replaced, the Cirrus Audio chips are more accurate at reproducing the source audio. *The Wolfson chips are "better" because they are technically worse, go figure.* It's the same sort of psychological self-trickery that keeps vinyl alive and going - your ears are in love with the inadequacies of the medium.*"""*_
   
  So...is this guy full of it or does he have a valid point?


----------



## longbowbbs

The chip is a starting point. How the manufacturer implements it can make a lesser chip perform better than a higher end one. Seems there is no one single answer.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hey guys... I was browsing the iLounge forum and found a post from a user with a rather "interesting" take in regards to the audio chips in current DAP's, mainly Cirrus vs Wolfson.
> 
> Here's part of what he posted:
> 
> ...


 
  I won't speak about vinyl because I haven't had any in about 20 years, but there is a slight difference in sound between the Wolfson equipped 5.5 iPod and the newer ones with the Cirrus chips. I think both produce quality sound, but there is something to the sound of the 5.5 that I do really appreciate. I traded a 160Gb 7th gen Classic for an 80Gb 5.5 Video and have zero regrets.


----------



## jmsilva22

This is so confusing man....so you guys are saying that if you have different people saying Cowon J3 is the best, or Sony X/Z/F or Ipod Classic/Touch or even Clip/Fuze...they are all right?
   
  There's has to be a point in where *everybody* has to agree that one product sounds superior than the other I think


----------



## woodcans

retrias said:


> those are external amps of various models and make
> 
> 
> hotel room impromptu rig-




What's the tablet/netbook/laptop thingy?


----------



## juntom10

woodcans said:


> What's the tablet/netbook/laptop thingy?


+1


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Looks like a Toshiba Libretto W100


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> This is so confusing man....so you guys are saying that if you have different people saying Cowon J3 is the best, or Sony X/Z/F or Ipod Classic/Touch or even Clip/Fuze...they are all right?
> 
> There's has to be a point in where *everybody* has to agree that one product sounds superior than the other I think


 

 I think you're looking at this the wrong way. It is just like reading posts on forums that say "Which is the best blah blah blah?" Sound is subjective and always will be. Some people will like one product and say it's the best, others will say another.. that's just the way it is. I can tell you that all the sources that you named off are popular, but I think many will agree that more expensive/higher quality sources such as HiFiMam HM-***, AK 100, DX 100 etc. are all superior to those sources you named of. Now with that being said, "How much superior?" well that is again subjective and up for debate... it's an endless cycle.


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





greed said:


> I think you're looking at this the wrong way. It is just like reading posts on forums that say "Which is the best blah blah blah?" Sound is subjective and always will be. Some people will like one product and say it's the best, others will say another.. that's just the way it is. I can tell you that all the sources that you named off are popular, but I think many will agree that more expensive/higher quality sources such as HiFiMam HM-***, AK 100, DX 100 etc. are all superior to those sources you named of. Now with that being said, "How much superior?" well that is again subjective and up for debate... it's an endless cycle.


 
   
  I guess your right. Good answer.


----------



## mpawluk91

You can't go wrong with a rockboxed 5.5 tho

Cheap and effective


----------



## Swimsonny

Fanmusic MS-E1011 with MySt PortaDAC 1866, HiFi ET MA9 and iPod Classic to Lear LCM-5.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Fanmusic MS-E1011 with MySt PortaDAC 1866, HiFi ET MA9 and iPod Classic to Lear LCM-5.


 
   
  That's a handsome setup. Nice photography, too.


----------



## Swimsonny

Thanks mate! These were the three set ups i took to the Bristol Sound and Vision Show. The MA9, iPod to Lear and Nexus 7 USB to MySt 1866. All are just beautiful although the iPod DAC really does not live up to those of the MA9 and portaDAC even if i do really enjoy the Lear amp!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

zerocoolhifi said:


> Now that's a tight rig, I love it!!







greed said:


> Nice Batman band! Bet this rig sounds amazing.




Thanks y'alls


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Thanks mate! These were the three set ups i took to the Bristol Sound and Vision Show. The MA9, iPod to Lear and Nexus 7 USB to MySt 1866. All are just beautiful although the iPod DAC really does not live up to those of the MA9 and portaDAC even if i do really enjoy the Lear amp!


 
   
  I am down on the ipod/iphone dacs lately, too.


----------



## karloil

my updated go to rig 



 Rockboxed Classic 160GB - C421 - GR01


----------



## Nulliverse

karloil said:


> my updated go to rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice LOD. Who did that for you?


----------



## karloil

thanks! made the LOD myself. got the idea from a fellow member, cogsand gears. tried to make it as low profile as possible


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> +1


 
   
  Its is the toshiba w1000, nice little umpc


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Double post!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

RWAK100-BTG Sunrise-MH335DW


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> RWAK100-BTG Sunrise-MH335DW


 
   
  Now that's sexy. How is the RWAK100 with CIEMs?


----------



## Nulliverse

Quote: 





karloil said:


> thanks! made the LOD myself. got the idea from a fellow member, cogsand gears. tried to make it as low profile as possible


 
   
  Lol... ah, I thought it looked familiar! Cogsandgears has made me several cables. Top notch stuff (will post a pic of my rig in due course).


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> RWAK100-BTG Sunrise-MH335DW


 
   
  That's a very pretty cable!


----------



## Nulliverse

Crappy pic taken on my phone...

IMod 5.5 (240gb) - Audiominor blackgated LOD - 2Stepdance - Steam Driven Phonics silver cable (Cogsandgears diy'ing Toxic silver poison) - AUD-5X (soon to be converted to AUD-7X


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> That's a very pretty cable!


 
  Thanks! I think BTG did a great job with it.
   
  Quote: 





staal said:


> Now that's sexy. How is the RWAK100 with CIEMs?


 
  Amazing. RWAK is really good with IEMs.


----------



## mpawluk91

nulliverse said:


> Crappy pic taken on my phone...
> 
> IMod 5.5 (240gb) - Audiominor blackgated LOD - 2Stepdance - Steam Driven Phonics silver cable (Cogsandgears diy'ing Toxic silver poison) - AUD-5X (soon to be converted to AUD-7X


How's that Imod sound man? I was gonna get it done but people on headfi talked me out of it


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> RWAK100-BTG Sunrise-MH335DW


 
  Hi VZ
  your BTG cable look so beautiful 
  what is the sound quality different between BTG Sunrise and alo sxc 24 ?


----------



## rudi0504

Source : AK 100 stock 
  Amp : Stax Srm 002
  iem : sr 002 with optional eartips from Stax sr 001 mk2
  cable : mini to mini Ventura craft Japan


----------



## feverfive

^^^  @Rudi:  now THAT is a cool setup!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> ^^^  @Rudi:  now THAT is a cool setup!


 
  Thank you feverfive .
  Sound Quality is is so natural and organic , I can hear without fatigue to my ears


----------



## AnakChan

Rhapsodio RDB+ v2.0 with RWAK100 (on a shinkansen to a snowboard trip) :-


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Rhapsodio RDB+ v2.0 with RWAK100 (on a shinkansen to a snowboard trip) :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They sure do look nice together!


----------



## ffanypack

DX100 > ALO ra SXC 22 mini to mini > Vorzuge Duo Amp > UE 900 (stock cables upgrading to silver poison yet to arrive so excited!)
   
  http://i.imgur.com/8SLGSkT.png
   
  http://i.imgur.com/8xlhcCV.png
   
  http://i.imgur.com/dLcNp0j.png
   
  can't seem to upload the pictures :/
  this message always pops up "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."


----------



## longbowbbs

ffanypack, you need to have posted more than 5 posts to put up pics....Your rig looks great! How do you like the UE's?


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Rhapsodio RDB+ v2.0 with RWAK100 (on a shinkansen to a snowboard trip) :-


 
  Lol are u going to bear this setup like u did to your M100?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Lol are u going to bear this setup like u did to your M100?


 
   
  Nope . 'cos on the slopes I put the M-100 back on


----------



## rudi0504

Source : AK 100 stock 
  amp : Sony PHA - 1
  iem : Sony PHA - 1
  cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini


----------



## davidcotton

Quote: 





ffanypack said:


> DX100 > ALO ra SXC 22 mini to mini > Vorzuge Duo Amp > UE 900 (stock cables upgrading to silver poison yet to arrive so excited!)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8SLGSkT.png
> 
> ...


 

   
   


   
   

   
  There ya go 
   
  I'll get round to posting my old school rig of sennheiser hd25-II's and Iriver 120 later.


----------



## Whippler

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


anakchan said:


> Nope . 'cos on the slopes I put the M-100 back on


 
   


 
  Cool I/O gogles, BEST i got those too, in different color tough


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





whippler said:


> Cool I/O gogles, BEST i got those too, in different color tough


 
   
  I had to switch lenses on the 2nd day 'cos these had been scratched a lot from previous seasons. I think overall I need to change to the I/O Recon.
   
  The M-100 held up well yet again. In doing a mini-mini jump, I did have it fall off my head and the right cup come out of the fork. I just had to hook it back in. Snow filled up the disconnected V-port naturally but just knocked it out and it was ready to go.


----------



## mrAdrian

Thanks for the 'effort' you've put in to test the headphones for us


----------



## ffanypack

longbowbbs said:


> ffanypack, you need to have posted more than 5 posts to put up pics....Your rig looks great! How do you like the UE's?




Thanks didn't read about that part
Loving these iems the bass and vocals are great in my opinion and are what I'm looking for. Though the treble is rather lacking as compared to tf10 but with the vorzuge its awesome haha.
But I'm considering to take a plunge in jh13 or 16 



davidcotton said:


> There ya go
> 
> I'll get round to posting my old school rig of sennheiser hd25-II's and Iriver 120 later.




Thank you!


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Source : AK 100 stock
> amp : Sony PHA - 1
> iem : Sony PHA - 1
> cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini


 

 You mean IEM Sony XBA 4 no ? How does it sound ?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





ffanypack said:


> DX100 > ALO ra SXC 22 mini to mini > Vorzuge Duo Amp > UE 900 (stock cables upgrading to silver poison yet to arrive so excited!)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8SLGSkT.png
> 
> ...


 

 The rig looks great...it would deserved some nice customs  Mike from headphonia loved the Vorzuge Amp but said it had issues because the gain was too high. Maybe that does not apply with the DX100 as the output has variable volume.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> You mean IEM Sony XBA 4 no ? How does it sound ?


XBA-40 I thought.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> You mean IEM Sony XBA 4 no ? How does it sound ?


 
  Hi Mimouille 
  It is Sony XBA 40 
  soundzig like your miracle is musical


----------



## rudi0504

My Earsonic Sm 64 set up :
  Source : AK 100 stock 
  amo : Ortofon MHd Q7
  iem : Earsonic Sm 64 first batch 112 ohm 
  Cable : mini to mini Ventura craft
  sound quality : excellent sound quality


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Earsonic Sm 64 set up :
> Source : AK 100 stock
> amo : Ortofon MHd Q7
> iem : Earsonic Sm 64 first batch 112 ohm
> ...


 

 This wood table has seen more great rigs than anybody on headfi.


----------



## esmBOS

I'm so tempted to get a pair of Earsonics just because my real life initials are ES!


----------



## drachen

Some crummy phone photos of my new-current portable.
  Epic4G (Wolfson/VooDoo audio) <-> JDSLabs C5 <-> SE425's
  It gets me through the work day nicely.


----------



## ffanypack

mimouille said:


> The rig looks great...it would deserved some nice customs  Mike from headphonia loved the Vorzuge Amp but said it had issues because the gain was too high. Maybe that does not apply with the DX100 as the output has variable volume.




Intending to get my customs end of this year kind broke right now. I set my output volume to max on the dx100 my vorzuge is of the newest batch the gain has already been adjusted by vorzuge cos they had complains from iems and cans users


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Earsonic Sm 64 set up :
> Source : AK 100 stock
> amo : Ortofon MHd Q7
> iem : Earsonic Sm 64 first batch 112 ohm
> ...


 
   
  How do you like your SM64?  Are you planning on getting them upgraded?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> How do you like your SM64?  Are you planning on getting them upgraded?


 
  No I don't think so for upgrade , I like my 1st batch sm 64 with higher impendance , if I am not mistaken 112 ohm .because I love the clarity with higher impendance .
  i have read in your sm 64 thread that the lower impendance has less bright 
  is that true ? Pair with my studio v 3rd edition sound very good too.
  Quote: 





mimouille said:


> This wood table has seen more great rigs than anybody on headfi.


 
  Thank you Michael 
  Quote: 





esmbos said:


> I'm so tempted to get a pair of Earsonics just because my real life initials are ES!


 
  Yes it is , sm 64 SQ is very good


----------



## Ronald Lee

noticed that there is a trend for the ak100 dap player in this thread. sign for me to change a new player again


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> No I don't think so for upgrade , I like my 1st batch sm 64 with higher impendance , if I am not mistaken 112 ohm .because I love the clarity with higher impendance .
> i have read in your sm 64 thread that the lower impendance has less bright
> is that true ?
> 
> Yes it is , sm 64 SQ is very good


 
   
  It does nothing to the highs except getting rid of this little bit of sibilance you might witness from time to time. And the mids are a bit more forward which I doesn't really care about. If you don't hear any sibilance, then you don't need the upgrade 

 What would you compare the SM64 with? SQwise. And do you think, using an amp is necessary?


----------



## vincent199188

Sorry for the crappy picture.. took it with iphone 4..
   
  Ak100 - DIY LOW profile TWag v2 Gold IC - Vorzuge Duo Amp - Reshelled TF10 w TWagv2 Gold Cable


----------



## KT66

Is the internal headphone amp of the ak100 really that bad ? Everyone seems to use an amp with them . Does the ak100 have a proper line out?


----------



## Swimsonny

It has a line out and a digital optical out!


----------



## Retrias

I thought it have a headphone out with lineout quality and a digital out ? or does it have another line out ?


----------



## Swimsonny

I swear I remember it having a line out but I may be wrong.


----------



## shotgunshane

The DAC used will provide line out voltage at max volume.


----------



## ariesq

Quote: 





vincent199188 said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture.. took it with iphone 4..
> 
> Ak100 - DIY LOW profile TWag v2 Gold IC - Vorzuge Duo Amp - Reshelled TF10 w TWagv2 Gold Cable


 
   
  What interconnect is that? It's tiny!!!


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Earsonic Sm 64 set up :
> Source : AK 100 stock
> amo : Ortofon MHd Q7
> iem : Earsonic Sm 64 first batch 112 ohm
> ...


 
  hey can you compare the Sm64 against EX1000? Sound qualitywise how do they compare?


----------



## longbowbbs

ACS Custom T1's post refit with their new embedded flags and Audioquest Dragonfly...


----------



## audionewbi

I am really impressed by ACS, i love my T15 I can only imagine how much better the T1 is!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I am really impressed by ACS, i love my T15 I can only imagine how much better the T1 is!


 
  Their US based lab and service team is terrific. Big Thumbs Up to Adam Rhodes and everyone with ACS NYC!


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Their US based lab and service team is terrific. Big Thumbs Up to Adam Rhodes and everyone with ACS NYC!


 
  While we are at it shout out to pacific ears for their customer support. They were some what hard on giving out discount but persistent pays off all the time 
 Hope to read you review on those beauty soon. 
  If I ever get a custom it for sure will be from ACS.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> My Earsonic Sm 64 set up :
> Source : AK 100 stock
> amo : Ortofon MHd Q7
> iem : Earsonic Sm 64 first batch 112 ohm
> ...




Finally...u also love sm64 right bro?


----------



## vincent199188

Quote: 





ariesq said:


> What interconnect is that? It's tiny!!!


 
  Its a DIY IC i made myself.. ultra low profile!!!


----------



## Swimsonny

I found that these two items look very pretty together!
   
   

   
  HiSoundAudio Nova 1 and T-PEOS D-202 PB


----------



## daynek

subbed


----------



## doof-ed

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ACS Custom T1's post refit with their new embedded flags and Audioquest Dragonfly...


 
   
  'Murica!!!
  couldn't resist 
   
  Might be the angle, but they look really deep


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





doof-ed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





   
  Yep...We're in deep alright!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> It does nothing to the highs except getting rid of this little bit of sibilance you might witness from time to time. And the mids are a bit more forward which I doesn't really care about. If you don't hear any sibilance, then you don't need the upgrade
> 
> What would you compare the SM64 with? SQwise. And do you think, using an amp is necessary?


 
  This sm 64 scalability is very good , I use many amps from Tralucent T1, Ortofon MHd Q7
  alo Rx 3 B , RS 71 B , intruder , sm 64 SQ can follow the character from my amps very good.
  now I use after market cable whiplash twag / Twcu 2 , sound quality improve significantly
  better separation , better soundstage and better bass impact .
  i love my sm 64 more


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ACS Custom T1's post refit with their new embedded flags and Audioquest Dragonfly...


 
  I have ACS T 15 , your new shell with USA flag looks great


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Finally...u also love sm64 right bro?


 
  I got no chance to buy sm 64  in the first shipment from Jaben .
  finally I got my sm 64 first batch on Tuesday .
  out the box sound quality so good


----------



## rudi0504

Source : dap hi sound Studio V 3rd Edition black colour 
  iem :Earsonic. Sm 64 
  cable : whiplash twag / Twcu hybrid 
  eartips : Shure silicon tips for better bass body / impact 
  Sound Quality : excellent for simple portable use


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Source : dap hi sound Studio V 3rd Edition black colour
> iem :Earsonic. Sm 64
> cable : whiplash twag / Twcu hybrid
> eartips : Shure silicon tips for better bass body / impact
> Sound Quality : excellent for simple portable use


 
  Hi Rudi, 
  How do you like the Studio V compared to some of the other fine DAPs you get to use?


----------



## fuzzy1969

samsung s3 (running neutron) > apex glacier (usb dac/amp) > frogbeats c5


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Hi Rudi,
> How do you like the Studio V compared to some of the other fine DAPs you get to use?


 
  Hi Achmedisdead
   
  for direct use as pure dap : 
  I like studio V 3rd edition more than my AK 100 stock and my previous dx 100 
   
  minus : better use max 16 GB , if you use more than 16 GB , you have trouble with 
               Reading the music file , take very long .


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How are you liking the C5? Thought customers were still waiting...


----------



## fuzzy1969

I jumped on the first discount and ordered them in november got them just before christmas, being my my first customs Im not an expert but I like what I hear.


----------



## rudi0504

External Diy 4,5 volt battery for my Stax Srm 002 
   
  source :  iPhone 4 G
  amp : Stax Srm 002
  iem : Stax Sr 002
  external battery DIY 4,5 volt 
  sound quality : improve significant compare to normal batter 2 x 1,5 volt 
                           Better clarity , better and sweet midrange , better bass impact 
                           Better tonal balance


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> External Diy 4,5 volt battery for my Stax Srm 002
> 
> source :  iPhone 4 G
> amp : Stax Srm 002
> ...


 
  Rudi, nice rig......No DAC needed?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ACS Custom T1's post refit with their new embedded flags and Audioquest Dragonfly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  WOW, fantastic did not imagine a design could be made like this. G-d bless the USA


----------



## retrophonic

Very nice Turokrocks, what amp is that hiding underneath the Note II?


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





retrophonic said:


> Very nice Turokrocks, what amp is that hiding underneath the Note II?


 
  Thank you, its the Apex Glacier.


----------



## bkellen11

My simple rig:
   
  iPod Classic 160GB & TDK BA200 IEMs


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ACS Custom T1's post refit with their new embedded flags and Audioquest Dragonfly...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  what is the usb hub connected to the dragonfly?


----------



## ScreenKiller

Quote: 





bkellen11 said:


> My simple rig:
> 
> iPod Classic 160GB & TDK BA200 IEMs


 
  great got the tdk ba200 too! use my iphone 5 32 gb now as source. going to buy a 160gb ipod classic . i use apple products because all of my music is on my macbook pro retina. easy to sync with itunes. i would recommend the 1964 ears v3 as a next step up. same warm tone but with more bass. price is good for a entry custom 425 usd.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ACS is experimenting with embedded art...I got to be a test case...I think they turned out well!


----------



## muzic4life

@turokrocks
i am curious..using the dock of your samsung..is that mean u also bypass the internal amp? May i know what amp did u use in picture  

Nice picture btw


----------



## Swimsonny

he is bypassing the internal DAC and amp using USB OTG. He has the Apex Glacier portable DAC.Amp on the other side.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I think its a micro OTG to normal micro usb, I have a similar one but that ones right angled which I think is nicer.


----------



## muzic4life

Oh okay. Interesting one. I might have a try on my samsung s3...btw guys..do you think alo international can work as such? Or is it just run with apex glacier?


----------



## fuzzy1969

It should work for any dac that works with the s3, the OTG end has the sense pin shorted out to ground. I got mine from TTVJ when I ordered the apex.


----------



## Swimsonny

Nexus 7 using the iBasso mini to micro USB connector to the MySt 1866 PortaDAC, you really can not go wrong with this bad boy and then the hifiman RE-272 as i am just enjoying them so much at the moment!


----------



## fuzzy1969

Does the nexus 7 support PortaDAC with standard jellybean?I tried the apex but it did'nt work.


----------



## Retrias

You need to install another kernel to the nexus 7 that enables usb audio


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> he is bypassing the internal DAC and amp using USB OTG. He has the Apex Glacier portable DAC.Amp on the other side.


 
  Thank you for replying!
  Been a while since you uploaded to youtube!


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





fuzzy1969 said:


> Does the nexus 7 support PortaDAC with standard jellybean?I tried the apex but it did'nt work.


 
  No, you will have to get a custom Kernel. I worte a guide up for someone through PM, i will send it too you if you would like, it is worthwhile!
  Quote: 





retrias said:


> You need to install another kernel to the nexus 7 that enables usb audio


 
  Correct 
  Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thank you for replying!
> Been a while since you uploaded to youtube!


 
  Sorry for stealing your reply  I have uploaded a few things lately, EB-50 unboxing and an IEM round up. Somethigs will be coming shortly as well, AK100 and IE800 related


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Rudi, nice rig......No DAC needed?


 
  Hi Steve 
  thank you , if you want improve the sound quality from your I device , it is better you add 
  dac like go dap dd1 with upgrade op mp muse 2.


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> No, you will have to get a custom Kernel. I worte a guide up for someone through PM, i will send it too you if you would like, it is worthwhile!
> Correct
> Sorry for stealing your reply  I have uploaded a few things lately, EB-50 unboxing and an IEM round up. Somethigs will be coming shortly as well, *AK100 and IE800 related *


 
  I am very interested in this , since I want to know what combination works with ak 100, I mean if my headphone matched it , there is no need to send it to RWA now right ?


----------



## Swimsonny

Oh yes i will make sure i really go into what pairs well with the Ak100. I also currently have a westone 4, Heir 3.ai, HiFiMAN RE-272 and Audio Technicha CK10 on me for a while so can say how they fare.
   
  I have the biggest expectations for the AK100 with the Nail 2 V2 as it is a single armature at 120 ohms. That means no crossovers which means no problems and the higher impedance will help a lot, very close to the 1/8 rule.


----------



## kahlrahl

My humble and inferior portable rig. Sorry for poor image quality.

 UM Miracle universal fit IEM, Scorpion IEM cable, Low Profile Crystal Pico LOD cable with BG caps, Rockboxed Imod with 32GB CF card mod and silver litz internal cable mod, Arrow 4G amp.


----------



## Mimouille

kahlrahl said:


> Over 2000$ of equipment is not an inferior.rig
> 
> My humble and inferior portable rig. Sorry for poor image quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

Inferior rig. Crystal Piccolino cable.looks nice btw.  what UMs and how come you went for a universal shell?


----------



## rudi0504

My friend best transportable set up Fostex TH 600
   
  He just received his Fostex TH 600 this morning 
   
  source : Ibasso HDPR 10 Japan Version
  amp : Wagnus Japan monitoring amp 
  headphone : Fostex TH 600
  cable : mini to mini  wireworld Equinox 6  for Japan only


----------



## rudi0504

My Sm 64 simply best set up :
   
  Source : Hisound Studio V 3rd Edition Black 
  Amp : JL Audio Japan BAB III JE dual core 
  iem : Earsonic Sm 64 
  cable : Whiplash Twag / Twcu hybrid 
              Mini to mini from Stax Sr 002 Stock


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





kahlrahl said:


> My humble and inferior portable rig. Sorry for poor image quality.
> 
> UM Miracle universal fit IEM, Scorpion IEM cable, Low Profile Crystal Pico LOD cable with BG caps, Rockboxed Imod with 32GB CF card mod and silver litz internal cable mod, Arrow 4G amp.


 

 That thing is not inferior and humble by any means 
 I'm not jealous at all.... :'(


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





kahlrahl said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I curious about this. Did you buy a demo or order the Miracle as a Universal? I am having trouble with my right ear sealing and thinking about options. I have the Custom version.


----------



## fuzzy1969

I had the same problem with universal fit iem's, tried different size tips and never found a satisfactory solution so I got some customs and looking at them one ear canal is quite a bit larger than the other.


----------



## Swimsonny

My friend thought he would power my HE-500s with his S3 full to brim of FLAC. Not to worry, USB OTG to the MyST 1866 with the line out to the Tube Amp BL-2


----------



## rianchaos

rudi0504 said:


> My friend best transportable set up Fostex TH 600
> 
> He just received his Fostex TH 600 this morning
> 
> ...




Cmiiw, but the two pictures show 2 different cables for the mini2mini. Which one is the best?


----------



## rianchaos

rudi0504 said:


> My friend best transportable set up Fostex TH 600
> 
> He just received his Fostex TH 600 this morning
> 
> ...




Cmiiw, but the two pictures show 2 different cables for the mini2mini. Which one is the best?


----------



## zenki14

If you have the CF mod done then you can fit BG caps inside the iPod housing..
  but I guess the imod wasn't done like that, and still that's a spectacular LOD.
   
  Having a similar setup, this must sound excellent too.
   
  Quote: 





kahlrahl said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> Cmiiw, but the two pictures show 2 different cables for the mini2mini. Which one is the best?


 
   
  The other cable is a VentureCraft V7MG1L :-
   
  http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=003082000009&search=venturecraft&sort=brandname


----------



## ShohailXTR

I hope I did well, started my head-fi journey with Shure SRH440s, my first full size headphones
  i46.tinypic.com/2j4x3ir.jpg

 My source is a crappy phone for now, but I'm getting a Sony Walkman E474 next week. Bought a FiiO Fujiyama E06 to power the 440s and give it a bit of bassboost.
 i46.tinypic.com/2iar63c.jpg


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





shohailxtr said:


> I hope I did well, started my head-fi journey with Shure SRH440s, my first full size headphones
> i46.tinypic.com/2j4x3ir.jpg
> 
> My source is a crappy phone for now, but I'm getting a Sony Walkman E474 next week. Bought a FiiO Fujiyama E06 to power the 440s and give it a bit of bassboost.
> i46.tinypic.com/2iar63c.jpg


 

 Looks nice. Only you can tell us how it started


----------



## kahlrahl

@ Swimsonny @ Saraguie Hi guys sorry for the late reply.  I bought the Miracle from a Singaporean HeadFi-er and he told me that UM will do an universal fit version upon request, and no it's not a demo version since there's a proper serial number on the back of the shell. The Miracle itself is about 2 years old so I'm not sure if UM does universal versions anymore.
   
  I recently got my Miracle repaired by UM as one of the connectors dropped deep into the shell. UM's service have been great, I'm actually shocked that my Miracle look and feel brand new as there are no more scratches on the faceplate and the connectors are really tight. I'm not sure if UM actually repairs it or simply remade it with the same drivers, but anyways I'm a satisfied customer.
   
  The reason for me getting the universal fit version is because I didn't want to go full customs due to possible risks of having to go through a re-fit. The low profile cystal pico cable with BG is done by a reputable forumer in Singapore, Fonebone.
   
  Lastly, thanks everyone for commenting on my rig, it does sound really great. Peace.


----------



## nelamvr6

iBasso DX100, Westone 4Rs


----------



## redvanilla

Quote: 





kahlrahl said:


> My humble and inferior portable rig. Sorry for poor image quality.
> 
> UM Miracle universal fit IEM, Scorpion IEM cable, Low Profile Crystal Pico LOD cable with BG caps, Rockboxed Imod with 32GB CF card mod and silver litz internal cable mod, Arrow 4G amp.


 
   
  How did you get the UMs to be universal? Did you just ask them to make it like that?


----------



## SkyBleu

So, here is my EC-33 combo!
  (E11+C3)
   
  Sorry about the quality of the photo, was taken with a potato, so please keep that in mind.
   
   

   
   

  In the last picture, I had to cut out a small section of the silicon case to allow my 3.5mm plug to fit, without obstructing the case.
   
  The C3 and the E11 are 3M Dual Locked together, which gives it a firm hold.


----------



## Swimsonny

redvanilla said:


> How did you get the UMs to be universal? Did you just ask them to make it like that?




He kindly posted about then in the previous page!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So, here is my EC-33 combo!
> (E11+C3)
> 
> _*Sorry about the quality of the photo, was taken with a potato*_, so please keep that in mind.
> ...


 
   
  You really have to keep your eyes "peeled" with these


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> You really have to keep your eyes "peeled" with these


 
  I don't quite understand, could you please elaborate? haha
   
  EDIT: Oh, I get you! Yes, the screen is tiny!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> Cmiiw, but the two pictures show 2 different cables for the mini2mini. Which one is the best?


 
  Hi Rian 
  Below wireworld equinox 6 is the best


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





shohailxtr said:


> I hope I did well, started my head-fi journey with Shure SRH440s, my first full size headphones
> i46.tinypic.com/2j4x3ir.jpg
> 
> My source is a crappy phone for now, but I'm getting a Sony Walkman E474 next week. Bought a FiiO Fujiyama E06 to power the 440s and give it a bit of bassboost.
> i46.tinypic.com/2iar63c.jpg


 
  I would recommend not using the bass boost on the E06, just use that with the EQ disabled, and boost your bass with the Sony Clear Bass. Also, if you are going to use your Sony with the amp,  get one of these...http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-l5-line-out-dock-lod-cable-for-sony-walkman


----------



## ShohailXTR

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I would recommend not using the bass boost on the E06, just use that with the EQ disabled, and boost your bass with the Sony Clear Bass. Also, if you are going to use your Sony with the amp,  get one of these...http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-l5-line-out-dock-lod-cable-for-sony-walkman


 
   
  Thanks for the recommendation. Yes, I know what you mean, I don't still have the Sony Walkman at hand, that's why I have to suffice with the EQ2 bassboost. I'm a huge fan of Clearbass and its the reason I'm getting my 2nd walkman as the previous one died. As my source is hideous, the E06 helps, a lot, the sound's much cleaner and smoother. And yes, after trying out the Sony with just the Headphone Out, I was thinking of investing in the FiiO L5.

 None of these products are available where I live, so it's a bit of a wait and costly for me. I'll update you soon, with my complete setup.

 Edit : I'd prolly run the 440s with just the Walkman first though, but the E06 will also give me a better battery life and like you mentioned, with a future L5 upgrade, proper non-amped goodness to the E06. I'd like that.


----------



## fuzzy1969

The pratical devises xm6 turned up today (wolfson 8471, buf 634) it came with a load of goodies including AD8397 opamp/buffer, so I fired it up connected to the S3 and it works although I suspect the DAC stage is drawing power from the phone but alls good.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I curious about this. Did you buy a demo or order the Miracle as a Universal? I am having trouble with my right ear sealing and thinking about options. I have the Custom version.


 
  How bout them 334s?


----------



## juntom10

My Portable Rig
   
  Rockbox'd Clip Zip (Flac + mp3 320) -> mogami quad interconnect (Just made it ) -> C5 -> ER4 PT
   
  This rig sounds really great!
   
  I think C5 and ER4 are matching very nicely!


----------



## Berkovajazz

HiFIman 601 + Sennheiser IE8 (tape mod with free bass port) = Perfect rig for hip-hop


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> How bout them 334s?


 
  They are sounding and being better & better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If I had to pick one............


----------



## bwaterme

Portable Rig - iPod Classic 5th Gen 30GB > Fiio LOD Cable > JDS C5 (attached with 3M dual lock) > Moon Audio Silver Dragon > JH Audio JH13
   

   
  Ultra Portable Rig - Clip Zip 8GB (not Rockboxed) + 32GB microSD > Etymotics Hf3 with custom tips


----------



## meiaen

Finally I can post my portable gear .. my rocoo ba just came a while ago still waiting for my arrow 4g to pair up with my ipod


----------



## H20Fidelity

meiaen said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! I'm currently enjoying Rocco BA atm, not a bad player from Hisound, not bad at all.

Hows the synergy with W4?


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Nice! I'm currently enjoying Rocco BA atm, not a bad player from Hisound, not bad at all.
> 
> Hows the synergy with W4?


 
  I like it more than the Ipod better soundstage and bass but im finding it way to quiet im using it at max volume 31 and still not enough for me while on the ipod 70-85 suffice 
   
  but now all i need to find is a better cable and a comply ts-100 tips


----------



## H20Fidelity

meiaen said:


> I like it more than the Ipod better soundstage and bass but im finding it way to quiet im using it at max volume 31 and still not enough for me while on the ipod 70-85 suffice
> 
> but now all i need to find is a better cable and a comply ts-100 tips




That doesn't sound right, the BA has around 50mW output power, my 32 ohm Hybrids don't require anything over 15/31 for causal listening and by 25/31 they're very loud, I have not been able to max out the BA to 31/31. Something sounds a miss there. By 21/31 my IEM's are being driven past normal listening levels. I don't consider myself a low level lisnter either.


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That doesn't sound right, the BA has around 50mW output power, my 32 ohm Hybrids don't require anything over 15/31 for causal listening and by 25/31 they're very loud, I have not been able to max out the BA to 31/31. Something sounds a miss there. By 21/31 my IEM's are being driven past normal listening levels. I don't consider myself a low level lisnter either.


 
  i can compare the 31/31 on BA to 90% on Ipod and 25/31 around 60% and at 15/31 around 35%


----------



## audionewbi

I also had similar issues with some of my IEM, I always hoovered around 25-31 in order to get my listening level. However paired with something like arrow4G it sounded excellent. Hopefully I will be getting it back sometimes this week, I wonder if it as only my unit which had that problem.


----------



## meiaen

what version of firmware are you guys using maybe is has to do with it i think this one has the studio v BA version
   
  Update : I actually change mine to try the Studio DT-BA and it was the cause I just change it to Rocoo P/D and it change alot i can listen at 21-25 now


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm pretty sure this one here is running the dynamic Studio V firmware? It's actually a tour unit. Under version it's saying:

FW Ver: DT-DYNAMIC
Ver: 2011.12.23


----------



## kkhaha

cheap and good monoprice
   

   
  I wonder if zune benefits much from amping tru headphone out since there's no chance of getting a lod cable


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





kkhaha said:


> cheap and good monoprice
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if zune benefits much from amping tru headphone out since there's no chance of getting a lod cable


 
  I dont think that the zune will benefit from it, rather the headphones you plug into the amp. And it doesnt matter is the signal through headphone out or lod it still amplifies the signal.


----------



## Deftone

Just recently sold the iPod classic and have this little set up now. iPhone 4S + denon app + denon adh 310R
Doesn't sound super amazing but I'm doing a lot more listening with the Hifi now


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





kkhaha said:


> cheap and good monoprice
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if zune benefits much from amping tru headphone out since there's no chance of getting a lod cable


 


 What is the name of that iem, sir?


----------



## mpawluk91

deftone said:


> Just recently sold the iPod classic and have this little set up now. iPhone 4S + denon app + denon adh 310R
> Doesn't sound super amazing but I'm doing a lot more listening with the Hifi now


I never liked the denon app it always sounded like crap


----------



## thoughtcriminal

sp3llv3xit said:


> What is the name of that iem, sir?



Monoprice 8320. Great little IEM for $7. There is a big thread about them somewhere here


----------



## kkhaha

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> What is the name of that iem, sir?


 

 its a Monoprice 8320 sir


----------



## Kamakahah

There is a newer version as well, the 9927. Same price, comes in black, white, or pink. Can't beat their value at 10$ shipped. Come check out their thread.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I never liked the denon app it always sounded like crap


 

 HEY! That rhymes.


----------



## basman




----------



## Retrias

Is that a minidisc player you have there?


----------



## basman

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Is that a minidisc player you have there?


 
  Yup the last minidisc of Sony and capable of recording/playing linear PCM.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





basman said:


>


 
  Twins


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I never liked the denon app it always sounded like crap


 
  Try the accudio app, two versions free and paid. Tell it what IEM you are going to use and it will EQ custom for it. I like it a lot.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> No, you will have to get a custom Kernel. I worte a guide up for someone through PM, i will send it too you if you would like, it is worthwhile!
> Correct
> Sorry for stealing your reply  I have uploaded a few things lately, EB-50 unboxing and an IEM round up. Somethigs will be coming shortly as well, AK100 and IE800 related


 
  No need to be sorry, and  I appreciate your wonderful work.
  The IE800 will be the one to look for.


----------



## D2000

Just updated my rig since I last submitted my post.
   
  Old iPod 160gb died.
  Fiio LOD got replaced.
  R/A Interconnect for stress relief and convenience got replaced. 
  NEW CUPS FROM MARTIN CUSTOM AUDIO! 
   
   

   


   
  iPod Classic 240GB > iSkin Claro > Ultra-Low profile LOD (cogsand gears) > Fiio e17 > Custom R/A stress relief  > Denon D2000's fitted with Cocobolo Rosewood cups (Martin Custom Audio)
   
  I love this rig. Its so so compact and perfect for quieter travel and places outside home. No loose connections. No excess hanging cables flopping around. The iSkin Claro is a monster strong case for the classic. The R/A Interconnect is superglued to the main body, but protects the items from superglue damage by a piece of sticky tape. (Full view will expose this)
   
  I personally find the use of rubber bands around my rig really annoying.
  They move, aren't secure unless you manage to double or triple them over and cause the rig to catch to on fabric in bags and pockets. In short I have a little thing against them 
  In my first rig I used low-profile dual lock but i went one step further this time. 
   

   
  This time I used duct tape on the joining sides, and in similar fashion to before, superglued the two pieces together. This is Hyper Low Profile Joinery 
   
  My rig is based on versatility, form and function. It's compact, powerful and sounds great while holding all my music in uncompromised quality


----------



## basman

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Twins


 
   
  Nice one bro!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





basman said:


> Nice one bro!


 
  Some times I also use the Protector Amp from Ray. A very sweet set up indeed.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Just updated my rig since I last submitted my post.
> 
> Old iPod 160gb died.
> Fiio LOD got replaced.
> ...


 
  May I ask why you have another 3.5mm jack connected to the FiiO E`7's 3.5mm jack?


----------



## Retrias

To shorten the dangling cable,  the thing could also act asa converter between 3.5mm to the larger plug ( i forgot,  is it 6.8?)


----------



## SkyBleu

@ *D2000 *How much was your low-profile LOD?


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> May I ask why you have another 3.5mm jack connected to the FiiO E`7's 3.5mm jack?


 
  It's for convenience and practicality.
   
  Every jack and plug has a maximum amount of cycles (how many times you can put it in and out before it stars to wear down inside.). Due to the frequency of use I put my rig through I knew that the jack on it that I plugged my HP's into would eventually wear down to be looser and provide a less secure fit. I can replace and reterminate my HP's any old day but it's more difficult and expensive to do the same for the E17 - I can't just do the plug, I have to buy a whole new amp. I plan on keeping my amp for a while so I permanently attached the R/A 3.5mm to the E17 which terminates into a female 3.5, effectively making the female jack the jack that gets repetitive wear, not the main one in the unit. 
   
  The other reason it's like that is because of my usage habits. I pull and put my rig in my pocket(or bag) upside-down, so that when I reach for it in my pocket, it's the right way up in my hand already. It also means my headphone cable doesn't need to bend in any way to sit in my pocket. So in conclusion, it's both a stress-relief (in two ways) and a repositioning of jack to make it more convenient to use on the go and in my pocket.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





skybleu said:


>





> @ *D2000 *How much was your low-profile LOD?


 
   
  Cogsandgears did mine as a commission. I'll PM you the price as I do not wish to divulge any details he would not like shared  I will tell you though that it was a very very reasonable and fair price. 
   
  Quote: 





retrias said:


> To shorten the dangling cable,  the thing could also act asa converter between 3.5mm to the larger plug ( i forgot,  is it 6.8?)


 
   
  That's true it could definitely act as a converter and would be a good option for those who have a different termination. In my case though it's a female 3.5mm (Neutrik is the brand) and I use it to reduce tangle.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> It's for convenience and practicality.
> 
> Every jack and plug has a maximum amount of cycles (how many times you can put it in and out before it stars to wear down inside.). Due to the frequency of use I put my rig through I knew that the jack on it that I plugged my HP's into would eventually wear down to be looser and provide a less secure fit. I can replace and reterminate my HP's any old day but it's more difficult and expensive to do the same for the E17 - I can't just do the plug, I have to buy a whole new amp. I plan on keeping my amp for a while so I permanently attached the R/A 3.5mm to the E17 which terminates into a female 3.5, effectively making the female jack the jack that gets repetitive wear, not the main one in the unit.
> 
> The other reason it's like that is because of my usage habits. I pull and put my rig in my pocket(or bag) upside-down, so that when I reach for it in my pocket, it's the right way up in my hand already. It also means my headphone cable doesn't need to bend in any way to sit in my pocket. So in conclusion, it's both a stress-relief (in two ways) and a repositioning of jack to make it more convenient to use on the go and in my pocket.


 
  Ahh, I see, but nevertheless, very nice looking rig!


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ahh, I see, but nevertheless, very nice looking rig!


 
  Cheers man - hope the PM's got through. Got any pics of your rig in this thread?


----------



## Paul Graham

Another DroidDevice that doesnt like to play ball. Wont recognize the E17 at all. 
   

   

   

   

   
   
  Then my go to rig around the house at the moment - 
   
  iPhone 3gs > EACE Silver Leopard LOD > iBasso Pelican PB2 > Beyerdynamic DT 531.
   
  Im really enjoying this rig right now, The 531's really come alive paired with the PB2.
   
   

   

   

   

   
  And in the background, A little something Ive been messing about with to see if double amping is good or bad...
   
  iPod Classic 160gb > Mundorf Gold LOD > FiiO E17 > Nordost Odin mini to mini > TCG Audio T-Box.
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
  Well I can see that yes you can achieve a different sound signature etc, But Im not sold to be honest, I'll stick with my PB2 
  and eagerly await the Boomslang DB2, Balanced White Widow for my HD25's, Balanced LOD and then think about a Little Dot DP_I & an S3 with a custom Low Profile Toxic Cables usb to usb.
   
  I'll keep you all posted lol!!!


----------



## jmsilva22

Rig updates:
   
  Clip Zip > E11 > M100
   

   
  iPod Touch 5g 64GB > M100
   

   
  Happy as ph@ck...to say the least.


----------



## mpawluk91

greed said:


> HEY! That rhymes.


I'm a poet and didn't even know it


----------



## VisceriousZERO

iPod Classic - CLAS-dB - Kenrs Super CMOY - LCD3

Joy.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> iPod Classic - CLAS-dB - Kenrs Super CMOY - LCD3
> 
> Joy.


 
  I'd like to see you bring those on the tube.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> I'd like to see you bring those on the tube.


 
  IKR? It'd be crazy..


----------



## DigitalFreak

AKG K240 Sextette, CLAS Solo -db, ALO Compact Right Angle SXC 22 Mini to Mini, ALO RX MKII
   
  Yes the DAP is missing but in my household my portable rig does a full days work at home too.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Rocco BA / Rhapdsodio RDB+ V1 / 6N OFHC Silver Plated Upgrade Cable :regular_smile :


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Rocco BA / Rhapdsodio RDB+ V1 / 6N OFHC Silver Plated Upgrade Cable


 

 Looks great! More words about "Conclusion" in your signature my friend!


----------



## H20Fidelity

berkovajazz said:


> Looks great! More words about "Conclusion" in your signature my friend!




I still think the CK4 / amp has certain advantages.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





berkovajazz said:


> Looks great! More words about "Conclusion" in your signature my friend!


 
this my friend no word can explain, you must experience it to know what it truly means. Loving the Rocoo BA.  
ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)﻿


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Cheers man - hope the PM's got through. Got any pics of your rig in this thread?


 
  Only got two rigs in this forum.
 Have just got into this hobby not so long ago, so yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here's my most recent rig. 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread/810#post_9215054
   
  Here's my original, first novice rig.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/1245#post_9053147


----------



## Hastings

My rig du jour. RWAK100=>O2=>1964ReModeled Westone 3s. Lov'n it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> iPod Classic - CLAS-dB - Kenrs Super CMOY - LCD3
> 
> Joy.


 
  Cables?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Cables?


 

 DHC Symbiote Litz OCC copper balanced version ?


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

That or Whiplash hybrid Twag/Cu cables.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> DHC Symbiote Litz OCC copper balanced version ?


 
  Look like whiplash new twag v3 and Twcu v3 hybrid LCD 2/3 with oyaide straight 3,5 mm


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mimouille said:


> DHC Symbiote Litz OCC copper balanced version ?




I wish!



northernavenger said:


> That or Whiplash hybrid Twag/Cu cables.





rudi0504 said:


> Lok like whiplash new twag v3 and Twcu v3 hybrid LCD 2/3 with oyaide straight 3,5 mm




Correctamundo


----------



## FatmanSize48

Quote: 





hastings said:


> My rig du jour. RWAK100=>O2=>1964ReModeled Westone 3s. Lov'n it![attach]796949[/attach]
> 
> [attach]796950[/attach][/quote]
> 
> Your setup is quite a contradiction: RWAK100...but O2 amp? Madness.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





> I still think the CK4 / amp has certain advantages.


 
  Thank you!
  I will add some AD amp inside. Hope to hear more advanced sound.
  Quote: 





> this my friend no word can explain, you must experience it to know what it truly means. Loving the Rocoo BA.


 
  My experience not in love in HSA-products (i was having R-BA, Studio-v). I like Studio, but it is still not superb, also not for their price. Nova 1/3, try old Cube C60, it is father of this players with a very good sound, ui, controls, sadly without slot, but with a good price.


----------



## rudi0504

My TH 900 simply set up :
  source : AK 100 stock 
  amp : JL Audio BAB III JE with dual core chip mundorf 
  headphone : Fostex TH 900 
  cable : mini to mini 8 braid solid silver Diy
              Adaptor Norse Audio Reign 8 braid x 26 awg


----------



## Hastings

I could not agree more FatmanSize48 ... and you do what else is a contradiction? It sounds *incredible*!
   
   
“One is fruitful only at the cost of being rich in contradictions.” 
― Nietzsche


----------



## Hastings

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Your setup is quite a contradiction: RWAK100...but O2 amp? Madness.


 
   
 I could not agree more FatmanSize48 ... and you know what else is a contradiction? It sounds *incredible*!
  
  
 “One is fruitful only at the cost of being rich in contradictions.” 
― Nietzsche


----------



## fuzzy1969

I have a O2 its a portable power house 2x9v batteries.


----------



## rudi0504

My transportable TH 900 set up :
  Source : AK 100 stock 
  Dac : ibasso balance DB2 mod
  Amp : Jl Audio Japan BAB III JE with dual core Mundorf chip 
  headphone : Fostex TH 900
  cable : adaptor 1/4 " female to 1/8 " mini JVC Japan 
              Optical cable Sys Concept Canada


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Bought a set of 3M Bumpons for a nice rubber barrier between Amps and iPhone case.
  iPhone 4s (Airplane Mode, Equalizer/Cappricio Apps), Pure Silver LOD, Headstage Arrow 4G, , C&C BH bands, GR07 BE


----------



## Frankie007

My transportable rig for the mean time while I get an iPod touch 3rd or 4th gen

Ipad>cck>USB hub>portable power supply>e17> hd595


----------



## Swimsonny

rudi, how is the JL BAB amp!


----------



## juntom10

Galaxy Note 2(Neutron Player) -> USB OTG -> HifimeDIY Sabre DAC -> custom mogami interconnect -> C5 -> HD280Pro...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Galaxy Note 2(Neutron Player) -> USB OTG -> HifimeDIY Sabre DAC -> custom mogami interconnect -> C5 -> HD280Pro...


 
  This looks like a pretty neat rig actually!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Galaxy Note 2(Neutron Player) -> USB OTG -> HifimeDIY Sabre DAC -> custom mogami interconnect -> C5 -> HD280Pro...


 
  Nice Subaru band, +1 WRX


----------



## longbowbbs

This weeks portable rig choices:


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> This weeks portable rig choices:


 
   
  Longbow, I must admit at times I envy you mate lol,
  I'ld love to sit and listen to a rig like that if even just for a few hours 
  Maybe oneday I'll be able to afford a DAC for my idevices & the Tesla T70's I often yearn for


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> This weeks portable rig choices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice!


----------



## longbowbbs

paul graham said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > This weeks portable rig choices:
> ...




Thanks Paul. Maybe you could hold off for a while on cables and upgrade the dac?  don't tell Frank I said so!


----------



## cccsskit

hello~~i am a hongkong player~~nice to meet u guys


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> hello~~i am a hongkong player~~nice to meet u guys


 
  Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## cccsskit

i cant post my gear yet =(


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> i cant post my gear yet =(


 
  Welcome to Head-Fi, cccsskit! (Apologies to your wallet....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
   
  You need 5 posts to upload pics. (That was what it was previously anyway) If you have a photo upload site like Photobucket you could post a link while you are under the necessary number of posts!


----------



## kaiqi07

This is my newly bought portable rig.
   
*iRiver AK100 > TWAG V3 Custom low profile Interconnect > XDUOO XP 1 > Whiplash TWAG V2 Clear > Shure 535 Limited Edition*
   



  
   
  Changed the Whiplash TWAG V2 pins from JH > Shure and also changed the 3.5mm plug from Viablue to Neutrik RA (only neutrik is able to fit into my Samsung Note 2 with casing) all these done using Fonebone's help. Had to removed the Y Splitter Whiplash heat shrink to lower the Y split.


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi, cccsskit! (Apologies to your wallet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 well ,this is the thrid posts


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





kaiqi07 said:


> This is my newly bought portable rig.
> 
> *iRiver AK100 > TWAG V3 Custom low profile Interconnect > XDUOO XP 1 > Whiplash TWAG V2 Clear > Shure 535 Limited Edition*
> 
> ...


 

 yr link is fail~~bro


----------



## cccsskit

ready for post now


----------



## cccsskit

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/v/803520_10200660610103451_1322370696_n.jpg?oh=db225a6687ca84b1e723b3a7c89aa259&oe=5137B695&__gda__=1362629683_49563adb053c9be42ef238835360f2bd


----------



## Annafrancesca

Current setup.
  Which one is my favorite? The white skinny one standing above everything else....doesn't need an amp.


----------



## Shootinputin187

My new and first portable rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. iPod 80Gb  -> (gonna make a lod in a next few weeks) -> C&C BH Headphone AMP -> Pure copper cable sleeved in blue -> Sennheiser HD25 I-II.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> Galaxy Note 2(Neutron Player) -> USB OTG -> HifimeDIY Sabre DAC -> custom mogami interconnect -> C5 -> HD280Pro...


 
  Very nicely contained and arranged


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Thanks Paul. Maybe you could hold off for a while on cables and upgrade the dac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep thats the plan, Once Ive payed him for the PB2.
  I want to get the CLAS due to it having a balanced out...


----------



## thoughtcriminal

annafrancesca said:


> Current setup.
> Which one is my favorite? The white skinny one standing above everything else....doesn't need an amp.


 
  Doesnt need an amp? Last one of those i heard really needed something but i dont think an amp would be enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Knock-around rig with cheap high ohm high sensitivity iem?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> This weeks portable rig choices:


 
  The legendaris Fotex Hp p1 is one of my favourite Dac amp , I will keep forever


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> rudi, how is the JL BAB amp!


 
  Jl BAB III JE is very nice and sweet sounding amp .
  i choose dual core because I like detail and more power than single core .
  its very good drive iem and low impendance headphones .
  if you like clarity , detail , sweet midrange and very clean detail bass than BAB is the right 
  choice for you .


----------



## Paul Graham

iPod Classic 160gb > Silver Leopard LOD > iBasso Pelican PB2 ( SE ) > Beyer DT 770/531 Hybrids
   
   

   

   

   

   
   
   
  You can keep up to date with my Beyer Hybrid project here - 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/654068/beyer-hybrids-dt531-drivers-in-dt770-premium-enclosures


----------



## rudi0504

My beyerdynamic T 5 P set up :
  Source : AK 100 stock 
  Dac / Amp :  Sony PHA 1 for I device 
  headphone : beyerdynamic T 5 P 
  headphone stand : glass woody by Jaben


----------



## muzic4life

My simple setup for tonight....(that "bintang" does improve the sound by 30% . )


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My simple setup for tonight....(that "bintang" does improve the sound by 30% .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is how we get the right sq!


----------



## muzic4life

you got that right bro..


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My simple setup for tonight....(that "bintang" does improve the sound by 30% .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Every music genre sound so beautiful with Beer Bintang , cheers


----------



## rudi0504

Battle of two high end headphones 
  source : AK 100
  dac amp : Sony PHA 1
  headphones : Beyerdynamic  T 5 P
                         Fostex TH 900
  the winner is : Fostex TH 900 , sound more fuller , more clarity , better midrange , better bass impact and detail .better clarity


----------



## Retrias

Rudi,  i have noticed that you are using the pha 1 more and more,  do you find it better than your other amps that you use for portable usage?  Or is there a special reason why you choose to use it? Thanks


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My simple setup for tonight....(that "bintang" does improve the sound by 30% .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burju

muzic4life said:


> My simple setup for tonight....(that "bintang" does improve the sound by 30% . )




Oh my, last time I savored "bir Bintang" was 2 years ago in Bali......it improved the SQ by at least 50%.
Cheers guys, you are a gentleman and a scholar...


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Rudi,  i have noticed that you are using the pha 1 more and more,  do you find it better than your other amps that you use for portable usage?  Or is there a special reason why you choose to use it? Thanks


 
  Hi Retrias 
  the reason I use Sony PHA 1 as follow :
  I use Sony PHA 1 the last few days , because I want to proof by my self , that Sony PHA 1
  is very good amp for this price $ 499 usd .
  That's why Sony PHA 1 is not so easy to get in Japan . 
  my friend help me to buy my Sony PHA 1 direct from Japan .
  my Sony PHA 1 Has different SQ to Sony PHA 1 what I heard  during Indonesia high end 
  audio Show .


----------



## Retrias

Do you think that the japanesse PHA 1 have a different component than the one heard in the show and what is the Indonesian high end audio show? I am rather interested in the PHA 1 since it have more function than what  Fostex and CLAS is offering for their idevice dac


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Do you think that the japanesse PHA 1 have a different component than the one heard in the show and what is the Indonesian high end audio show? I am rather interested in the PHA 1 since it have more function than what  Fostex and CLAS is offering for their idevice dac


 
  The first time I heard at this show was not so impressed , until my friend said that in Japan 
  many people like this Sony PHA 1 .than I follow my friend to buy Sony PHA 1, I am quiet happy with my Sony PHA 1.
  from the function as well , can use for I device , PC and portable amp too.
  the same functional like my Ventura craft go dap x red with LME 49860


----------



## WickedChicken

I'm a bit late to the party and my setup is pretty simple.  No external DACs or dedicated portable headphone amps.   But it suits my ears just fine.


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks pretty awesome to me.
  And we all start out somewhere, I was the same lol


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## jmsilva22

I wish I had the extra cash to get the Momentum. It would be a more "grown and reserved" counterpart to my wild and flashy M100.


----------



## mpawluk91

shootinputin187 said:


> My new and first portable rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn son I know that sounds good


----------



## ShohailXTR

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I would recommend not using the bass boost on the E06, just use that with the EQ disabled, and boost your bass with the Sony Clear Bass. Also, if you are going to use your Sony with the amp,  get one of these...http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-l5-line-out-dock-lod-cable-for-sony-walkman


 


 You were right bro, I just got the Walkman yesterday and took your advice. Not that the 440s need an amp with the E474, but I guess the overall sound seems smoother and a bit warmer. Oh and I maxed the Clear Bass (I just love it) with the E06 at No EQ. Pretty satisfied with the end results!
 I guess I'll invest in a FiiO L5 LOD to try out the unamped goodness to the E06. Satisfied with my starter rig!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





shohailxtr said:


> You were right bro, I just got the Walkman yesterday and took your advice. Not that the 440s need an amp with the E474, but I guess the overall sound seems smoother and a bit warmer. Oh and I maxed the Clear Bass (I just love it) with the E06 at No EQ. Pretty satisfied with the end results!
> I guess I'll invest in a FiiO L5 LOD to try out the unamped goodness to the E06. Satisfied with my starter rig!


 
  Congrats!


----------



## ShohailXTR

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Congrats!


 


 Big thanks! this community has helped me a lot!


----------



## milarepa

Well this setup suits my ears, wallet not so much..... But who needs a holiday when one can travel directly to Electric Ladyland?
   
  ipod classic 160/twag v2 lod/clas/alo sxc/intruder/hybrid v3 8/lcd3


----------



## Annafrancesca

thoughtcriminal said:


> Doesnt need an amp? Last one of those i heard really needed something but i dont think an amp would be enough :rolleyes: . Knock-around rig with cheap high ohm high sensitivity iem?




Actually, they work pretty well with my X10. And you got it... The best part is not being afraid that I might drop it. Pretty much a knock-around setup.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Well this setup suits my ears, wallet not so much..... But who needs a holiday when one can travel directly to Electric Ladyland?
> 
> ipod classic 160/twag v2 lod/clas/alo sxc/intruder/hybrid v3 8/lcd3
> 
> ...


 
  Awesome portable rig!


----------



## milarepa

Thanks! I am way proud of it I can tell ya! It sounds as good as it looks, and that Intruder is wicked with my TG!334 as well. Super happy with my setup here.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





shohailxtr said:


> You were right bro, I just got the Walkman yesterday and took your advice. Not that the 440s need an amp with the E474, but I guess the overall sound seems smoother and a bit warmer. Oh and I maxed the Clear Bass (I just love it) with the E06 at No EQ. Pretty satisfied with the end results!
> I guess I'll invest in a FiiO L5 LOD to try out the unamped goodness to the E06. Satisfied with my starter rig!


 

 Also good photo!


----------



## monkeyboylee

Latest update..... think thats it for me for a while now!


----------



## davidcotton

Whats the amp?


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks like the Headstage Arrow to me?!


----------



## monkeyboylee

paul graham said:


> Looks like the Headstage Arrow to me?!




Yep, I love it


----------



## mpawluk91

Just ordered one of those bad boys myself, refurbished for 200 on headphonia


----------



## cccsskit

walkman!


----------



## cccsskit

There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again.
 sad


----------



## TrollDragon

You need to be here longer and have more posts to post pictures...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cccsskit

my C4


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> my C4


 
  Now that's a BRICK.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> my C4


 
   
   
  Uh... How much does that weigh?


----------



## Retrias

Whats is that exactly,  when i see that the thing that comes to my mind is not the colorfly c4 but the other kind


----------



## cccsskit

its a BRICK.C4
  HM601
  Fiio E17
  Xmod
  16000 Mah Power supply


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> its a BRICK.C4
> HM601
> Fiio E17
> Xmod
> 16000 Mah Power supply


 
   
   
  Have you seen one of these?


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





nelamvr6 said:


> Have you seen one of these?


 
  i cant pay for it at my frist step of my head fi


----------



## bcollier

JH16s arrived today, so I took a quick phone pic of my (trans)portable and portable rigs:
   
   

   
  (trans)portable:
  iPod Classis 7g 160 / Agent18 Case, or Macbook Air at the office
  Cypher Labs Solo - DB
  Balanced ALO mini cable
  ALO RX Mk3
  JH16 w/ Moon Audio Silver Dragon IEM cable - balanced
   
  portable:
  iPod Nano 5g
  Fiio LOD
  HeadAmp Pico Slim
  JH16 or Shure SE535 with standard cable
   
  Still giving everything a good listen and formulating impressions -- but both are really, really awesome.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> i cant pay for it at my frist step of my head fi


 
  Sorry to hear that.
   
  Just curious, how much does
   
   
 HM601
 Fiio E17
 Xmod
 16000 Mah Power supply
  
 go for?


----------



## Retrias

I dont know what an xmod is but you can have fiio e17 and hm601 for 400 bucks or less, so for it to be of equal price to dx100 the xmod have to be 300 bucks assuming he got ripped on the battery like everyone else when duracell is the only one that made them


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





nelamvr6 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Just curious, how much does
> 
> ...


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





retrias said:


> I dont know what an xmod is but you can have fiio e17 and hm601 for 400 bucks or less, so for it to be of equal price to dx100 the xmod have to be 300 bucks assuming he got ripped on the battery like everyone else when duracell is the only one that made them


 
  Creative Xmod usd sound card


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





retrias said:


> I dont know what an xmod is but you can have fiio e17 and hm601 for 400 bucks or less, so for it to be of equal price to dx100 the xmod have to be 300 bucks assuming he got ripped on the battery like everyone else when duracell is the only one that made them


 
   
   
  Well I hope he didn't get ripped off.
   
  I'm sure his brick sounds really awesome.  And I'm glad to see that there are new people getting into our hobby all the time.
   
  I'm sure it's just me getting old, but that just looks like quite a bit of weight to be carrying around.  But when you're young that prolly isn't even close to being an obstacle, right?


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> Creative Xmod usd sound card


 
   
   
  So how does it sound?


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





nelamvr6 said:


> So how does it sound?


 

 Base on it x fi crystalizer , it got a big difference output


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> Base on it x fi crystalizer , it got a big difference output


 
   
  Cool.


----------



## cccsskit

Quote: 





nelamvr6 said:


> Cool.


 
  i might find a method to place the device in correctly way


----------



## Brapp

http://www.up1.co.il/images/0Iwo.jpg
  my cowon c2 and SRH750dj
  i now own another pair of moded akg k518


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





bcollier said:


> JH16s arrived today, so I took a quick phone pic of my (trans)portable and portable rigs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Awesome Rig! I am patiently waiting for my JH16's. Hopefully another couple of weeks. Congrats on a very nice setup.


----------



## muzic4life

Uh... How much does that weigh?
[/quote]

Just about asking a similar question  looks really bulky...but looks like it got everything in it


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





brapp said:


> my cowon c2 and SRH750dj
> i now own another pair of moded akg k518


 

 Fixed


----------



## Paul Graham

ONDA 8gb Dap with Westone UM1's..
  This will play just about anything you throw at it


----------



## muzic4life

This morning i spent my little time with this rig (ipod classic/govibe vulcan+/dt1350) + a cup of hot tea of course 



Have a nice day folks !


----------



## cccsskit

i might upgrade my Xmod to Recon3D usb


----------



## bcollier

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Awesome Rig! I am patiently waiting for my JH16's. Hopefully another couple of weeks. Congrats on a very nice setup.


 
   
  Awesome! I'm pretty sure you'll love them. JHAudio seem to be running about 25-30 business days from impressions received until shipping at the moment. The sound is epic / totally worth it.
   
  It's an interesting comparison between the two portable amps I have, in particular. I think overall the ALO has what my personal preference calls the higher sound quality, and the balanced setup definitely seems to expand soundstage and add extra power to the bass. But the Pico Slim from Justin is one incredible / tiny piece of gear. Background is totally black to me (compared to some low but tolerable hiss on the RX MK3 balanced), and absolutely perfect channel balance, even at lower listening levels. It's amazing that something sounds so awesome, is so tiny, and has a 60 hour battery life. Hats off to the HeadAmp voodoo magic --- I look forward to eventually exploring their desktop offerings.
   
  I can definitely see where some of the reviewers are coming from, taking the Pico Slim for IEM use even over impressive bits of tech like the ALO RX Mk3. Also, the fact that you can just stick the Slim in in your pocket with an iPod nano and a little LOD is awesome. The upside in sound quality to the fully balanced CLAS -DB and ALO RX Mk3 come at the expense of a big brick. Long plane flights or vacations --- no problem as long as you can spare the bit of room. But you aren't going to be walking the dog with that combo, unless you want a giant metal brick with you --- maybe in a hoodie front pocket 
   
  After spending time with both amp setups, I don't feel any need to flip one. In fact, I'm more likely to buy a Moon Audio balanced cable for my LCD-2s, plus an adapter from 4 pin balanced to ALO balanced ---- for transportable use with the RX Mk3 as well.


----------



## hoppenma

So here's some photo's of my updated rig..
   
  Fiio E17->Alo Rx II
  Shure SE215->SE425 BTW I'm very glad I tried the larger sleeves, finally bass is something to be liked on these


----------



## Mimouille

hoppenma said:


> So here's some photo's of my updated rig..
> 
> Fiio E17->Alo Rx II
> Shure SE215->SE425 BTW I'm very glad I tried the larger sleeves, finally bass is something to be liked on these



Nice pics of a nice rig.


----------



## snapple10

was just enjoying the day with d5k ,I just picked up to use with M8 via the balanced output
  Hp-p 1> touch 4th> adapters> d5k> MOG> happy camper


----------



## ianmedium

With the arrival of my 801 this week I have now reached the end of my portable/transportable journey! thirty three years and more $$ than I care to admit to :rolleyes: later and here it is!

I started with waayy back in 1980 a with the first Sony Walkman. Over the years progressed through smaller and smaller versions of their cassette walkman then got their first Discman, from there their first MiniDisc player finally entering the MP3 age with one of their 2G players. From there I got the first gen Itouch then the present gen classic. Amps started at the beginning of this century with one of Roberts Sweet tin amps from Germany, then on the Gary's PAV2 then Jan Meier's remarkable Stepdance which was replaced by Ray's equally remarkable SR71-B. Headphones? To Paraphrase Francis Albert, I have a few, to few to mention.. But I will  

My first headphones were the ones that came with the Walkman, I kept going with the headphones that came as standard until buying Sennheiser's famed HD414-3 which lasted me from 1983 until the end of the last century. Then came along AKG's K241, Grado SR60 then AKG K701 (regret so much selling that one!) Denon D5000 and thus onto my LCD2 Rev1's

In ears, oh so many but briefly all the ones that came with the players, Denon's, Ultimate Ears triple.fi10, and all the ones presently in my sig.

And so, now to the end of the road, what you see in the picture below. This is, by far everything I ever wanted from a portable/transportable set up. I had clear goals in mind and now have achieved (finally!) the sound I have longed for since hearing the Sennheiser Orpheus set up at Bristol HiFi show back in the 90's though I feel this actually exceeds that in many ways!

So ladys and gentlemen I present in the amp section ( I feel like the announcer on tubular bells!) the Analog Squared Paper TU-05 SET class A tube amp, source, the HiFiMan HM801(snagged one of the few remaining new ones this week!) and for headphones Final Audio Design's sublime Piano Forte IX horn loaded earphones.

Files are either wav ripped from CD or 24/96

And so there it is. I would have never known all thirty odd years ago at college happily listening to cassettes of Depeche Mode, Dexy's midnight Runners, Mahler, Handel or Miles (I had just as an eclectic taste back then as I do now!) that I would end up with what I have now, certainly the player would have been inconceivable back then but to think this child of the solid state generation would be venerating and enjoying a "luddite" tube amp ( and a SET at that!) or listening through horn loaded transducers.. Well, I guess life does actually bring experience!
Sorry for the long ramble but this really does now feel like the end of the road in terms of portable. Now a move back to Europe and a home/speaker based system to look forward to building, just hope it does not take as long...


----------



## Swimsonny

Great Post!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Is that a "Analog Squared Paper TU-05 SET class A tube amp" in your pocket or are you just happy to see me


----------



## rudi0504

^^ Ianmedium 
  very nice combo .
  why you choose hm 801 as your source for TU 5 ?


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks guys!

Rudi, It was a couple of reasons, firstly when I found out that fang had "voiced" this player on one of my favourite all time CD players, a Meridian, that really got me going (BTW he did a great job on that!) and then also I just have this feeling that in years to come many folks will have spent a great deal of money on "better" players only to come back to this one, listen to it and realize that it is far more musical and far more about what high quality sound and music reproduction is meant to be about. This player is a true first and I truly feel people will realize more and more what a great sounding player this is long after the event.

I came to it with trepidation, hearing all the stories of compatibility issues with cards, useless UI and such but all my cards work perfectly and within twenty minutes I find the UI to be far more intuitive and easy to use than any of the fancy ones on my "I" products. I never needed art work and the touch interface as always been an issue with me (I am older and much prefer buttons to screens)

As for sound quality, well, I thought it would be equal or a bit better than my CLAS but I was not prepared for the not insubstantial increase in musicality and detail retrieval that the 801 brings to the table, very happy with the purchase and now that SD cards are so cheap I can load my entire library onto several genre specific cards and enjoy.

I was a big advocate of the 160g capacity of the classic but am realizing now it hampered my musical enjoyment as I could roam around all the album choices where as this I just have a few and am finding I am listening to whole albums a great deal more!


----------



## Mimouille

ianmedium said:


> With the arrival of my 801 this week I have now reached the end of my portable/transportable journey! thirty three years and more $$ than I care to admit to :rolleyes: later and here it is!
> 
> I started with waayy back in 1980 a with the first Sony Walkman. Over the years progressed through smaller and smaller versions of their cassette walkman then got their first Discman, from there their first MiniDisc player finally entering the MP3 age with one of their 2G players. From there I got the first gen Itouch then the present gen classic. Amps started at the beginning of this century with one of Roberts Sweet tin amps from Germany, then on the Gary's PAV2 then Jan Meier's remarkable Stepdance which was replaced by Ray's equally remarkable SR71-B. Headphones? To Paraphrase Francis Albert, I have a few, to few to mention.. But I will
> 
> ...



Great pics and nice post, but you are never done.


----------



## Retrias

You will never be done, once you enter head fi, your curiosity will begin to take over and your gear search continues forever


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> was just enjoying the day with d5k ,I just picked up to use with M8 via the balanced output
> Hp-p 1> touch 4th> adapters> d5k> MOG> happy camper


 

 hey bro, how do u get the head-fi rubber band?


----------



## TheGame21x

iPhone 4S - Auzentech iFuzen HP-1 - HiFiMan RE400


----------



## thoughtcriminal

thegame21x said:


> iPhone 4S - Auzentech iFuzen HP-1 - HiFiMan RE400



Nice setup. How is F+L 2? I haven't had the pleasure yet


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> Nice setup. How is F+L 2? I haven't had the pleasure yet


 
   
 It's very much a Lupe Fiasco album. I'm a big fan of his so I'm a bit biased but I like it quite a bit (Lamborghini Angels is my favorite track). It's not as good as The Cool or F&L though, but that's just because those two albums are freaking great if you ask me.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

thegame21x said:


> It's very much a Lupe Fiasco album. I'm a big fan of his so I'm a bit biased but I like it quite a bit (Lamborghini Angels is my favorite track). It's not as good as The Cool or F&L though, but that's just because those two albums are freaking great if you ask me.



Thanks! I'm checking it out now on grooveshark. Its political like (the few good tracks on) lasers but without the bubble gum sound. I think I still like The Cool best, but I'll be needing this one


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


>


 
  Sweet setup ian. How does the amp fare with your lcd2?


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much! The amp works really well with the LCD's, for a tube amp it is remarkably fast and clean with great transparency so it matches the LCD's really well.. Though it is with the PF's that it really shines!


----------



## muzic4life

retrias said:


> You will never be done, once you enter head fi, your curiosity will begin to take over and your gear search continues forever




Very much agreed. This is what i call it everlasting temptation


----------



## longbowbbs

I am completely happy with my gear....oooooo Shiny...


----------



## muzic4life

longbowbbs said:


> I am completely happy with my gear....oooooo Shiny...




Hahaha...here you go..


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> was just enjoying the day with d5k ,I just picked up to use with M8 via the balanced output
> Hp-p 1> touch 4th> adapters> d5k> MOG> happy camper


 
  What is that headband!?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> What is that headband!?


 

 And it looks to be on backwards...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

A match made in audio heaven!

Tera Player - TWAG V3 For Westone - EarSonics SM64 with Shure Olives


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> A match made in audio heaven!
> 
> Tera Player - TWAG V3 For Westone - EarSonics SM64 with Shure Olives


 
  Beautiful V0. Please tell how the tera sounds vs a full clas/intruder setup on the 334.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Beautiful V0. Please tell how the tera sounds vs a full clas/intruder setup on the 334.


 

 I'll try... if I can take the 335 out of my ears... haha! I'll ask for some help as well


----------



## Swimsonny

Custom Cans Über Modded HD-25. These guys really know what they are doing and they have done a handful of mods to improve sound and also given it one of their crazy paint jobs. It really does sound great.

Nexus 7 USB Out to MyST PortaDAC feeding it.


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, that looks a really pro job, the look amazing!


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great stuff. I will settle for your impressions with the 335 on said setup as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I would also like to know how comfortable that beautiful V3 is to wear on iems. The V2 is like being caressed.


----------



## Redcarmoose

muzic4life said:


> My simple setup for tonight....(that "bintang" does improve the sound by 30% . )


. 




I drink that beer once a week. A perfect key to happiness here on Bali Island. First time I ever saw a bottle on Head Fi.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Sorry 2x


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Custom Cans Über Modded HD-25. These guys really know what they are doing and they have done a handful of mods to improve sound and also given it one of their crazy paint jobs. It really does sound great.
> 
> Nexus 7 USB Out to MyST PortaDAC feeding it.


 
   
  Ive been looking at CC on ebay for sometime now but couldnt make out clearly the quality of the recable or re-sleeve ( As it looked to me. )
  What are they like in person? Would be good to hear an opinion from a custom cans customer  Thanks.


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> What is that headband!?


 
   
 NEW! Replacement Upgrade Headband Comfort Cushion Pad in Leatherette with snap locks- can get from AMazon .com   
   
re head fi rubber band - got from a headfi meet


----------



## ianmedium

visceriouszero said:


> A match made in audio heaven!
> 
> Tera Player - TWAG V3 For Westone - EarSonics SM64 with Shure Olives




Love the absolute simplicity of this set up and from what I hear the terra is a stellar sounding player. I actually like that one has to use ones memory to remember the tracks on the player. Since getting my 801 I am very much enjoying the simple display but more importantly the almost identical key layout as the Terra. I find it intuitive and much easier that touch screens or scroll wheels.


----------



## Jamesy1969

*Kinda old-school*
  Sony D33 -> HD25s (modded)
   

   
   
*Kinda classic*
  iPod 5G (Rockbox) -> FiiO L9 -> FiiO E7 -> UE T.F10s
   

   
   
*Kinda new-school (ish)*
  Galaxy S3 -> USB OTG -> E7 -> DT770s


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Ive been looking at CC on ebay for sometime now but couldnt make out clearly the quality of the recable or re-sleeve ( As it looked to me. )
> What are they like in person? Would be good to hear an opinion from a custom cans customer  Thanks.


 
  They are really done amazingly. You could not tell they were ever black and toucan have them designed however you want. The cable is a really well finished, I am very impressed, the quality is no inferior to a major cable maker.
   
  they have also completely modded the inside to make them sound better and I have been comparing them directly to a stock pair and I'm impressed by the upgrade in sound. I will be posting more on them. CC are a very good company from first impressions!


----------



## magg86

frankie007 said:


> My transportable rig for the mean time while I get an iPod touch 3rd or 4th gen
> 
> Ipad>cck>USB hub>portable power supply>e17> hd595



which connections cable ?to use fiio


----------



## VisceriousZERO

ianmedium said:


> Love the absolute simplicity of this set up and from what I hear the terra is a stellar sounding player. I actually like that one has to use ones memory to remember the tracks on the player. Since getting my 801 I am very much enjoying the simple display but more importantly the almost identical key layout as the Terra. I find it intuitive and much easier that touch screens or scroll wheels.




There's just something charming with the Tera... And it works so that it isnt too hard to find your music (if you're an organized guy).


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> There's just something charming with the Tera... And it works so that it isnt too hard to find your music (if you're an organized guy).


 
   
  Having lived with a tera for several weeks now, I find that having a screen gets in the way of enjoying the music. With the tera, the music just plays, and not having to deal with a screen somehow brings me closer to the music. Sounds crazy, but it's true.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Having lived with a tera for several weeks now, I find that having a screen gets in the way of enjoying the music. With the tera, the music just plays, and not having to deal with a screen somehow brings me closer to the music. Sounds crazy, but it's true.




No, I totally understand. Though my 801 has a screen it is so simple and with the settings I have only shows the smallest amount of info. I find that combined with that it is only on for ten seconds I am now focusing on the music rather than screen art or all the fancy stuff with touch screens and such. The Terra takes that one step further and I think it takes it to a more relaxing state which then focus's one on the music much more.


----------



## Frankie007

magg86 said:


> which connections cable ?to use fiio



I used this post as a guide
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought/3495#post_8399026


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> No, I totally understand. Though my 801 has a screen it is so simple and with the settings I have only shows the smallest amount of info. I find that combined with that it is only on for ten seconds I am now focusing on the music rather than screen art or all the fancy stuff with touch screens and such. The Terra takes that one step further and I think it takes it to a more relaxing state which then focus's one on the music much more.


 
   
   
  I used to be a total album art junkie. Downloading the highest res album cover google could find and tagging it. Turns out, I was wasting my time.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Having lived with a tera for several weeks now, I find that having a screen gets in the way of enjoying the music. With the tera, the music just plays, and not having to deal with a screen somehow brings me closer to the music. Sounds crazy, but it's true.


 
  Agreed! the screen makes you want to queue up your next songs... hahaha...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Having lived with a tera for several weeks now, I find that having a screen gets in the way of enjoying the music. With the tera, the music just plays, and not having to deal with a screen somehow brings me closer to the music. Sounds crazy, but it's true.


 
   
  Well, I'm glad it works for you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   But that reasoning does not work for me.  On the 2GB iPod Shuffle, that's one thing....when I had one, there was no intent on choosing specific things, I just hit "shuffle" and went about my business. But I could never live with a screenless device as my main player....one that can't even pause a track and then resume it....and is limited to .wav files, and...I'll stop now.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Well, I'm glad it works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Maybe because the ipod shuffle was meant to... shuffle? hahaha!
   
  I get how it becomes a challenge for others, but when you try it, its just different...


----------



## BB 808

Apple iPod Classic, JDS Labs C5, Shure SE530


----------



## VisceriousZERO

VZero's portable audio festival!


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> VZero's portable audio festival!


 
   
  Soo many items on that table that are on my wishlist  Lucky you!


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> VZero's portable audio festival!


 

 Got an address so I can send some of my "friends" to "visit" you ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> VZero's portable audio festival!


 
   
  You lie...I know you have way way way more than that!!


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> VZero's portable audio festival!


 
  I want a festival pass!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> I want a festival pass!


 
   
  Starts at $100 for 5 minutes....
   
  Just kidding xD There isn't one, unless I'm visiting the same area as you are in xD
   
  Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Got an address so I can send some of my "friends" to "visit" you ?


 
   
  Uhh... No..?
   
  Quote: 





esmbos said:


> Soo many items on that table that are on my wishlist  Lucky you!


 
   
  You'll get there! It takes patience and finding out your audio setup has been a lie for 12 years.
   
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> You lie...I know you have way way way more than that!!


 
   
  That's what I have on me right now... Haha!


----------



## fuens

Hi 
  Also I use the cmoy on my laptop and it sounds great
   
  Cheers
   

   
  One of my portable set
   
  Samsung S2
  CMOY Dual chip LM6171 & LM4562
  Sennheiser HD 25-1 II


----------



## muzic4life

visceriouszero said:


> VZero's portable audio festival!




Healing room for headache ?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 
   
  Awesome lineup!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> VZero's portable audio festival!


 
  You are right Sean
  this only 1/4 from VZ collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


>


----------



## rudi0504

My PRADA headphone portable set up 
  source : AK 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable 
  amp : JL Audio Japan BAB III JE dual core Mundorf chip 
  headphone : PRADA  limited edition 
  external battery : Energizer XP 8000 to feed my AK 100 mod


----------



## zilch0md

On vacation in Navarre Beach, Florida - here's my travel rig:  
  
 *WAV on SD Cards > Windows 7 > Foobar w/WASAPI > DACport LX (sitting on a heat sink) >  16VDC external battery powered iBasso PB2 Pelican with LME49990s and HA5002 buffers > balanced Toxic Cables Silver Poision > LCD-2 rev.1 *
  
 It's 64-degrees, windy and overcast at Navarre Beach, today.   I'm hanging out indoors while the girls are out "shopping."  During the day, the Pensacola Beach spring break crowd is no doubt wishing they had gone farther south - but the weather surely isn't dampening anyone's evening agendas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 
  
  
 
  
  
 
  
 Mike


----------



## Annafrancesca




----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





annafrancesca said:


>


 
   


 I love this!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





annafrancesca said:


>


 
  Always my favorite sounding IPod! They still sell em on EBay!


----------



## ianmedium

zilch0md said:


> On vacation in Navarre Beach, Florida - here's my travel rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks amazing mate, do you no longer use the stepdance and Sony??


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That looks amazing mate, do you no longer use the stepdance and Sony??


 
   
  Hi Ian!
   
  I still use the Sony PCM-M10 > Stepdance as my truly "portable" rig - when walking the dog or hanging out in a hammock.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But I usually wear the Beyerdynamic DT-1350 for that purpose - especially when in public - instead of the LCD-2.   
   
  The rig above is for when I'm going to be listening in a hotel room or elsewhere, on business or personal trips - gives me higher quality than I can get with the Sony PCM-M10 > Stepdance (better DAC, more powerful amp) - but I use the same 64 GB microSD cards for my WAV files - whether using the Sony PCM-M10 or the 10-inch laptop shown above.  Reading the files from the laptop's SD card reader avoids glitches caused by other apps competing for the hard drive.
   
  I'm still following your posts at the FAD page - you're having a really good time with your portable tube amp, it seems!
   




   
  Mike


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, thats a relief Mike, I can't imagine you without that set up. I am really enjoying the amp, wish you were closer so you could have a listen.

My system has really changed now. I just got this week one of the last HiFiMAN HM-801's available and am loving it both as a stand alone player and connected to my amp. I am now down to one box when out and about and loving it!

So now the blackbird and CLAS will depart and in all likelihood the LCD's as well.

I have been thinking about the DT1350's for some time, do you enjoy them and knowing how I like my sounds do you think I would. The other one I am contemplating is the T70P which would probably end up as my only full sized headphone, I like the idea of noise isolation. Enjoy your vacation my friend.


----------



## ForShure

Here's a pic of my portable rig.

   
  1st gen iPod Mini modded with 64gb of flash and Rockboxed.
  iBasso D-Zero
  Shure SE535


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ahh, thats a relief Mike, I can't imagine you without that set up. I am really enjoying the amp, wish you were closer so you could have a listen.
> 
> My system has really changed now. I just got this week one of the last HiFiMAN HM-801's available and am loving it both as a stand alone player and connected to my amp. I am now down to one box when out and about and loving it!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ian,
   
  The DT1350's are uncomfortable - they're notorious for that - and if you try putting some larger ear pads on that Beyer makes available, you can lose the good seal and suffer a loss of bass.  I can wear them for a couple of hours, no problem, but as with most supra-aural designs, they pinch the tops of years against your skull - so you start out feeling OK, then it kind of hurts, and later on, you get used to it, but when you eventually take them off after a couple of hours - you feel relieved.   Overall, given how much you like your Final Audio Design Piano Forte IX, I'm at a bit of a loss for recommending anything else, but the DT1350 is very neutral, with a smooth transition from bass to midrange to treble - and the bass is amazingly tight with great extension - the DT1350 sounds good even with my Sansa Clip+ - which is my ultralight rig, that I prefer to using IEMs now, but the DT1350 scale up very nicely with more power - sounding even better.
   




   
  Mike


----------



## woodcans

zilch0md said:


> On vacation in Navarre Beach, Florida - here's my travel rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like the inclusion of the surroundings in your post. Adds some 'virtual' ambience. Nice!


----------



## Yuceka

Dang when did this thread get tot be 181 pages. I'll post mine up soon.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> On vacation in Navarre Beach, Florida - here's my travel rig:
> 
> *WAV on SD Cards > Windows 7 > Foobar w/WASAPI > DACport LX (sitting on a heat sink) >  16VDC external battery powered iBasso PB2 Pelican with LME49990s and HA5002 buffers > balanced Toxic Cables Silver Poision > LCD-2 rev.1 *
> 
> ...


 
  You are portable like I am, Mike. Nothing like bring the good HP's on the road. How is the Centrence in the chain?


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I like the inclusion of the surroundings in your post. Adds some 'virtual' ambience. Nice!


 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## zilch0md

Hey longbowbbs,
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You are portable like I am, Mike. Nothing like bring the good HP's on the road. How is the Centrence in the chain?


 
   
  I had sold my first DACport LX when I bought the DACmini CX, but then I missed it!  It's so much nicer than the sigma-delta DAC in my Sony PMC-M10 (less grainy and not as bright), that I decided to buy it again to add to my "travel kit" - for use whenever I was also carrying a laptop.  
   
  I honestly believe that the DACport LX will remain as one of the best choices among USB-powered, portable DACs for quite some time - despite all the recent buzz that began with the Audioquest Dragonfly, and more recently, the Meridian Explorer and HRT Microstreamer.  The fact that the DACport LX isn't getting any press, relatively speaking, doesn't diminish my appreciation.  It's awesome.  I rest it on a finned, aluminum heat sink to keep it cool - hopefully to get a few more years out of it than I would otherwise.  It runs very warmly in Class A, without the heat sink.
   
   

   
  Mike


----------



## Annafrancesca

forshure said:


> I love this!




I was just having fun with the Shuffle-LCD2 picture 

But seriously, It is one of the few iPods that can sound good un-amped - thanks to the push and pull OPamp - though it couldn't drive the LCD2 properly, it works well with my SM3. Sound is solid, clean and flat with a touch of warmth.




redcarmoose said:


> Always my favorite sounding IPod! They still sell em on EBay!




Yes, I got it used for about $12. But I needed to solder the HP jack a little. It was cutting in and out. Now it works flawlessly.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Hey longbowbbs,
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice! I really enjoy the Dragonfly, but Centrence seems to makes great gear. I am bout done with gear for awhile. I know I will be using the HP-P1 for some time. Good gear lasts as long as we don't keep tumbling to the FOTM chase...


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Good gear lasts as long as we don't keep tumbling to the FOTM chase...


 
   
  Roger that!


----------



## sjolander21

iPod Classic 2009 --> Custom Nordost LOD --> FiiO E11 --> Supra OFC 3,5 mm interconnect --> Focal Spirit One 
   
  A pretty versatile rig, works good both at home and on the go. I must say the Spirit One is underrepresented in this thread, it's actually a very decent headphone, at least in my opinion...
   
  Cable change from the Spirit One's original cable with iPhone remote stepped up the quality a bit with more clarity and detail 
   
  ( And yes, I removed the protection for the volume knob since I don't think it's needed and it gets quite a bit easier to change volume! )


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Very nice! I really enjoy the Dragonfly, but Centrence seems to makes great gear. I am bout done with gear for awhile. I know I will be using the HP-P1 for some time. Good gear lasts as long as we don't keep tumbling to the FOTM chase...


 
   
  Truer words have never been spoken, and words I keep repeating to myself during this, my renewed interest in all things audio after several years totally away from it all.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> On vacation in Navarre Beach, Florida - here's my travel rig:
> 
> *WAV on SD Cards > Windows 7 > Foobar w/WASAPI > DACport LX (sitting on a heat sink) >  16VDC external battery powered iBasso PB2 Pelican with LME49990s and HA5002 buffers > balanced Toxic Cables Silver Poision > LCD-2 rev.1 *
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice, very nice indded Mike


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That was me about 18 months ago....Finally getting the equilibrium back...


----------



## cccsskit

new weapon


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> new weapon


 
  What is it?


----------



## jRi0T68

Just finished reading this entire thread, mostly for inspiration on my next steps.

I recently got my trusty Samsung Vibrant (Galaxy S) back from my son when I upgraded his phone.

Samsung Vibrant+ voodoo sound+ Neutron -> SE215





Not pictured: B&W P5's I rarely use. I paid $25 direct from B&W US brand new, and for the last 6 months my wife has been using them.

Next steps:
Planning on Sansa Clip+ (Rockboxed), Fiio E12 (to cover future IEM/Headphone upgrades) and a proper armband to keep it all in reach and out of pocket.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





jri0t68 said:


> Just finished reading this entire thread, mostly for inspiration on my next steps.
> 
> I recently got my trusty Samsung Vibrant (Galaxy S) back from my son when I upgraded his phone.
> 
> ...


 

 My philosophy is iems first, then source, then amp.


----------



## jRi0T68

I agree, and would do as such were I single. However, $400+ on new earphones would land me on the couch for quite a while, whereas the relatively cheaper piecemeal purchases I mentioned should raise little suspicion. Bigger purchases must wait for Christmas or anniversary.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





jri0t68 said:


> I agree, and would do as such were I single. However, $400+ on new earphones would land me on the couch for quite a while, whereas the relatively cheaper piecemeal purchases I mentioned should raise little suspicion. Bigger purchases must wait for Christmas or anniversary.


 
  Like all married headfiers, you have to start working on your justification / excuses. Something like: but my doctor diagnosed me with badsoundophobia, I can only listen to the best....


----------



## jRi0T68

I try. Unfortunately, my wife has a rare nervous system disorder which eats up a lot of money.

Years ago I designed and produced a prototype paintball gun. It cost me: her new laptop, camera, a purse or two and many, many shoes. I discovered my key to marital happiness: I can buy anything I want as long as she thinks she's getting the better end of the deal. . If I first spend more on her, while quietly mentioning what I'd like to do next time funds free up, she'll be the one encouraging my purchases out of her own guilt. I'm a sick, twisted man.


----------



## calipilot227

Hey man, no harm done as long as she's happy


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





jri0t68 said:


> I try. Unfortunately, my wife has a rare nervous system disorder which eats up a lot of money.
> 
> Years ago I designed and produced a prototype paintball gun. It cost me: her new laptop, camera, a purse or two and many, many shoes. I discovered my key to marital happiness: I can buy anything I want as long as she thinks she's getting the better end of the deal.
> 
> ...


 
  A sick, twisted genius...


----------



## jmsilva22

My philosophy is this:
   
  As long as I provide for my family, I buy whatever the hell I want as long as my purchases don't interfere with the bills. 
   
  Life is too short.


----------



## 282432

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> My philosophy is this:
> 
> As long as I provide for my family, I buy whatever the hell I want as long as my purchases don't interfere with the bills.
> 
> Life is too short.


 
  this


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> My philosophy is this:
> 
> As long as I provide for my family, I buy whatever the hell I want as long as my purchases don't interfere with the bills.
> 
> Life is too short.


 
  *Sniffs* Ohhh sooo inspiring!


----------



## jmsilva22

LoL!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





jri0t68 said:


> I try. Unfortunately, my wife has a rare nervous system disorder which eats up a lot of money.
> 
> Years ago I designed and produced a prototype paintball gun. It cost me: her new laptop, camera, a purse or two and many, many shoes. I discovered my key to marital happiness: I can buy anything I want as long as she thinks she's getting the better end of the deal.
> 
> ...


 
   


 Believe me, you sound like a married man.  Boy do I know!!


----------



## Annafrancesca

jri0t68 said:


> I try. Unfortunately, my wife has a rare nervous system disorder which eats up a lot of money.
> 
> Years ago I designed and produced a prototype paintball gun. It cost me: her new laptop, camera, a purse or two and many, many shoes. I discovered my key to marital happiness: I can buy anything I want as long as she thinks she's getting the better end of the deal. . If I first spend more on her, while quietly mentioning what I'd like to do next time funds free up, she'll be the one encouraging my purchases out of her own guilt. I'm a sick, twisted man.




See, this is what Head-Fi is all about...learning and sharing best practices.


----------



## jRi0T68

Quick! Somebody go buy new gear and post pictures of it to get this thread back on track! I almost spawned a "how do you justify audiophile purchases to your spouse" thread. I do like the prakhar(sp?)'s 2 feet/2 shoes theory from earlier in this thread, though.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





jri0t68 said:


> Quick! Somebody go buy new gear and post pictures of it to get this thread back on track! I almost spawned a "how do you justify audiophile purchases to your spouse" thread. I do like the prakhar(sp?)'s 2 feet/2 shoes theory from earlier in this thread, though.


 




  K. Here is my latest purchase of some high-end, single dynamic driver earbuds. They sound way better than my previous headphones, which were Beats.


----------



## Paul Graham

Here ya go - 
   
  iPhone 4s running EQ Pro > Silver Leopard LOD > TCG Audio T-Box > Sennheiser IE8's on Stock cable.


----------



## Paul Graham

And more recent - 
   
  4s with FiiO E17, Silver Leopard LOD, IE8's, This time on a Toxic Cables Silver Poison recable, Or alternatively Westone UM1's.
  And in the last picture, My Sony Viao Pocket with the IE8's...


----------



## Paul Graham

And VERY recently - 
   
  iPod Classic 7th Gen 160gb. Silver Leopard LOD, iBasso Pelican PB2 & My Beyer Hybrids. 
  These are a work in progress, DT531 drivers in DT770 Premium Enclosures on a 770 Pro Headband.
  These are having a Balanced Copper Widow from Toxic Cables soon...


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice rig, Paul!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice rig, Paul!


 
   
  Which one lol?
  Thanks mate!, Ive come a long way since I joined here 
   
  Just wish I had the means to get a Solo or HP-P1  
  I dont even know anyone I can borrow one from lol. Oh well, One day perhaps! 
   
  Just looking forward to my HD25 Balanced White Widow when it comes and the DB2 on loan.
   
  But next on my list is definately a recable for the Beyer hybrids, an iDevice DAC and the DB2.


----------



## Mimouille

Same rig different iems...


----------



## sjolander21

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Well this setup suits my ears, wallet not so much..... But who needs a holiday when one can travel directly to Electric Ladyland?
> 
> ipod classic 160/twag v2 lod/clas/alo sxc/intruder/hybrid v3 8/lcd3


 
  Veldig hyggelig der!


----------



## rudi0504

My simple rig AK 100 + Pico Slim =. SQ very sweet for long listening 
  Source : AK 100 DIY 
  Amp : pico slim purple 
  lien : Sony XBA 40 
  cable : mini to mini solid core silver 24 awg DIY


----------



## Saraguie

Quote:


milarepa said:


> Well this setup suits my ears, wallet not so much..... But who needs a holiday when one can travel directly to Electric Ladyland?
> 
> ipod classic 160/twag v2 lod/clas/alo sxc/intruder/hybrid v3 8/lcd3
> 
> ...


  Quote: 





sjolander21 said:


> Veldig hyggelig der!


 
  Yea, what sjolander21 said


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> milarepa said:
> ...


 
  Very nice there!


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks you guys! It is nice to the point where I have goose bumps on a daily basis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Rudi did translate sjolander correctly, that is what it means. He refers to Electric Ladyland as a very nice place, and it is indeed!


----------



## Yuceka

People
   
  Please.... STOP... quoting...the... pictures....


----------



## woodcans

yuceka said:


> People
> 
> Please.... STOP... quoting...the... pictures....




Please don't. These pics are great and I enjoy seeing them more than once!!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Please don't. These pics are great and I enjoy seeing them more than once!!


 

 Agreed, if you don't want to see the same pictures more than once... than close your eyes till you get to the posts you haven't seen yet.


----------



## meiaen

Or just browse the uploaded picture and view all of them


----------



## Oregonian

Simple little iPhone 5/E-11 doubled up with the ZO


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> People
> 
> Please.... STOP... quoting...the... pictures....


 
   

   
  The incessant picture quoting is annoying.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> The incessant picture quoting is annoying.


 

 You don't say


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You don't say


----------



## Kamakahah

It's not hard to remove the pictures from quote or even place them in a spoiler box. I don't mind the single small pictures, but quoting the ones with 3+ large pictures is just a waste of space.


----------



## jRi0T68

Then report the issue to a moderator and let them handle it rather than derail the thread.


----------



## Paul Graham

My various iDevices -
   

   

   
  One of my 'Go-To' rigs - 
   

   

   
  Sony Viao Pocket in its dock -


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> My various iDevices -
> snip...


 
  Which is your favorite? Please say SONY.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Which is your favorite? Please say SONY.


 
   
  Actually Both lol!
  It would be Sony all day long IF I could find a way to run from the line out on it without having to use the dock.


----------



## Paul Graham

Well seeing as Turokrocks showed an interest in the Sony, :- Something new for the thread,
  Since making a start on my Beyer Hybrid project I've been meaning to try them out on my Viao Pocket, 
  So why not today....
  Im listening to Sophie Sugar's Symphony 11, Which is something faster and more bass intense than I have used these cans for yet.
  The cans themselves, Are DT531 drivers fitted in a DT770 Premium enclosure with 770 Pro headband.
  They actually handled it very well, With a good articulate sound, Not too bright and good bass extension without struggling. 
  Very impressed!
   
  Sony Viao Pocket DAP > Beyer Hybrids...
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
   

   
   
  Next thing on the list for these Hybrid's is a balanced Copper Widow from Toxic Cables
  along with a balanced to single ended adaptor so I can still use them with the Sony for example!


----------



## milarepa

You said you could not afford the fostex or clas Paul. You are aware that buying LOTS of cheaper gear totals to even more when adding the sums?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> You said you could not afford the fostex or clas Paul. You are aware that buying LOTS of cheaper gear totals to even more when adding the sums?


 
   
  I am more than aware of this fact.
  Thats why Im no longer pouncing on any 'Cheap' gear when it comes along and saving up for a decent iDevice orientated DAC. 
  I'm aiming higher now, Specifically at a portable DAC, A few cables I'll need, one pair of headphones over the £200 mark & a new desktop amp.
  Thats my 2013 list lol.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That sounds like a proper plan. Good on you Paul, good luck with it!


----------



## doublea71

Don't know about that headphone jack being on the side of that Sony Vaio...looks like a right angled plug is a must.


----------



## doublea71

and quoting 9 pictures just to say "Nice rig" is super annoying. There's a better thread Jude is trying to resurrect - one picture, no words. Perfecto!


----------



## Mimouille

doublea71 said:


> and quoting 9 pictures just to say "Nice rig" is super annoying. There's a better thread Jude is trying to resurrect - one picture, no words. Perfecto!





doublea71 said:


> and quoting 9 pictures just to say "Nice rig" is super annoying. There's a better thread Jude is trying to resurrect - one picture, no words. Perfecto!





doublea71 said:


> and quoting 9 pictures just to say "Nice rig" is super annoying. There's a better thread Jude is trying to resurrect - one picture, no words. Perfecto!



nice comment


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Don't know about that headphone jack being on the side of that Sony Vaio...looks like a right angled plug is a must.


 
   
  Indeed I agree with you. Its an issue I have already thought out and have a solution plan in place.
  This is why ALL of my cans gradually will be terminated with balanced interconnects ( Hirose for iBasso amps ), And I'll have a few adaptors 
  with Hirose female balanced on one end, then either right angled interconnects for portable use or balanced XLR's for a balanced desk top amp I'll 
  be getting towards the end of the year.
  For any single ended iem's or headphones I'll have a small female to male jack cable, with the male being right angled.
   
  Anyway, Back to the pictures eh folks?!


----------



## howzitboy

Love this thread, just looking at all the pictures makes me wanna spend more $$ lol
   

  I got a portable rig thats actually portable! My daughter found an ipod at the beach so I inherited it and when I bought a digital camera on ebay it came with a small zipper case. The case is perfect for the amp and ipod to fit inside.

  When you stuff them inside, the earphone's cable comes out the top. The pouch has a belt clip so u can wear it. On the front of the pouch is another compartment where I keep my Sansa clip and another LOD.
   
  iso 6000 ftw! (for you camera buffs)


----------



## Swimsonny

The Fireye Product Range with the Lear LCM-5 and the Custom Cans Uber modded HD25:


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> The Fireye Product Range with the Lear LCM-5 and the Custom Cans Uber modded HD25:


 
  I need to see more of the above rig, please.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well seeing as Turokrocks showed an interest in the Sony, :- Something new for the thread,
> Since making a start on my Beyer Hybrid project I've been meaning to try them out on my Viao Pocket,
> So why not today....
> Im listening to Sophie Sugar's Symphony 11, Which is something faster and more bass intense than I have used these cans for yet.
> ...


 
  Thank you for the updated SONY pictures, and for the impression.


----------



## Paul Graham

Speaking of Sony & Upgrades, Once Ive payed Frank for my recent order, I think I kind of just fell over the keyboard, Accidently slipped on an orange that was on my desk and without realising sent a message asking if the seller could wait a little while and hit the bin button ending up with a deal on a pair of MDR-SA5000's!! Umm... Oops lol.
  They've had a HD600 re cable, Im asking now for photos of the cable etc. Still in their box and with the stand etc... And I got them at a brilliant price!
  So thats my Over - £200 headphones sorted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Now I need to make a decision on the DAC and start saving.


----------



## Jamesy1969

£205 & a fiver postage? I was watching those waiting for some cash to clear.

Enjoy, ya git


----------



## davidcotton

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> My various iDevices -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi
   
  Where did you get that headphone stand from and how much did it cost?
   
  Nice set of senns, they sound great out of my iriver 120!
   
  Cheers


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





davidcotton said:


> Hi
> 
> Where did you get that headphone stand from and how much did it cost?
> 
> ...


 
  Got it on eBay for £18.
  I'll try to find a link, They're a no name brand.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jamesy1969 said:


> £205 & a fiver postage? I was watching those waiting for some cash to clear.
> 
> Enjoy, ya git


 
   
  The very same.
  Sorry old chap!!
  Keep searching, Im sure another set will come up!


----------



## Jamesy1969

No worries. My wife would've killed me anyway.

There are a pair auctioning at the mo though...hmmm.

Let me know how much you like them!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jamesy1969 said:


> No worries. *My wife would've killed me anyway.*
> 
> There are a pair auctioning at the mo though...hmmm.
> 
> Let me know how much you like them!


 
   
  Mine is Going to! Lol :/
  Once I have them I'll get a post up on this thread.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> I need to see more of the above rig, please.


 
  What do you want to seem more of? The headphones or the amps? I am hoping the headphones as they are awesome


----------



## marko93101

Seriously, glad to see other people getting fed up of the constant quote. Spoiler tags are not that hard to use and they clean the thread up a good deal. Please, please use them.


----------



## mpawluk91

Here's my newest rig
IPod touch 4 dual locked to a headstage arrow 4g, custom LOD, and little rubber boots I added


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my newest rig





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


> IPod touch 4 dual locked to a headstage arrow 4g, custom LOD, and little rubber boots I added


 
   
   


   
  Slick portable system!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my newest rig
> IPod touch 4 dual locked to a headstage arrow 4g, custom LOD, and little rubber boots I added


 
  Very nice!


----------



## woodcans

As an eastern Tennessee native, I appreciate the green, white & black cylinder in the corner. Brings back memories...
   
   
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my newest rig


----------



## elbombastico

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My simple rig AK 100 + Pico Slim =. SQ very sweet for long listening
> Source : AK 100 DIY
> Amp : pico slim purple
> lien : Sony XBA 40
> cable : mini to mini solid core silver 24 awg DIY


 
  Most excellent setup! i love it! Very similar to my setup (except for the Pico slim  )


----------



## mpawluk91

woodcans said:


> As an eastern Tennessee native, I appreciate the green, white & black cylinder in the corner. Brings back memories...


WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA BABY!!!


----------



## muzic4life

These combos serve me very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  IPC160gb + Alo Inter + AK100 + HD650 (running balanced) :
   
   

   
   
  IPC160gb + Alo Inter + AK100 + Beyer DT1350:


----------



## meiaen

Quote:Originally Posted by *muzic4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  These combos serve me very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  IPC160gb + Alo Inter + AK100 + HD650 (running balanced) :
   
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
   
  IPC160gb + Alo Inter + AK100 + Beyer DT1350:
   
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   

   
  Nice rig I thought at first your IPC + alo interconnect + AK100
  then i realize its Alo International LOL


----------



## muzic4life

Sorry for mistyping...the pictures i posted above is without IPC160gb (i guess i am too get use to with ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Retrias

Muzic for life, can you check onnthe ak 100 directly feeding the dt 1350? I am rather interested in buying one


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Nice rig I thought at first your IPC + alo interconnect + AK100
> then i realize its Alo International LOL


 





...i didn't realize my self there's no ipod when typing !


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Muzic for life, can you check onnthe ak 100 directly feeding the dt 1350? I am rather interested in buying one


 
  feeding directly to ak100 is good for the sound but you need to set at higher volume to get a suitable listening level (i do at 72-75% - the max volume is 75%). But i feel like dt1350 is very good at responding to the amplification. Comparing using ak100 alone vs pairing with International..there is clearly noticeable different especially with bass is becoming a lot more solid and also add MORE body to the whole music. Perhaps if you planned to use dt1350 directly to ak100...you may try RWAK100. Looks like RWAK enough to rumble dt1350 to a fuller sound


----------



## mpawluk91

mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my newest rig
> IPod touch 4 dual locked to a headstage arrow 4g, custom LOD, and little rubber boots I added


It's very sturdy and sounds awesome too, especially with sum pantera


----------



## Retrias

Its better for me to get an ak 100 with an amp, i dont think i can send my ak100 to vinnie due to payment problem


----------



## danL93

very new to this hobby
 IPod Classic 160gb > Fiio L9 > Fiio E17 > Sony XBA-3


----------



## shavala

Please delete..


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





danl93 said:


> very new to this hobby
> IPod Classic 160gb > Fiio L9 > Fiio E17 > Sony XBA-3


 
   
  Thats a very good start!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Todays Rig - 
   
  iPod Classic 80gb > Sennheiser HD25 1 II 
   
  Simple, Portable and sounds spot on!
   
  I picked the iPod up for £10 today lol. Few scratches but its solid and works just fine. Not sure what Gen though?!?!


----------



## milarepa

Lol Paul. You do like to buy things, don't you?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Todays Rig -
> 
> iPod Classic 80gb > Sennheiser HD25 1 II
> 
> ...


 
  When you connect it to iTunes, does it say Classic or Video?


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha hit it on the head mate, I have a spending problem, Its very real and makes it hard to save for stuff. But, £10 for an iPod?! Cant grumble can I?! lol


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

My simple 24/7 rig
 Cowon J3 64GB + Earsonics SM64 (v2)

 Next addition? Most likely the Fiio X3.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Todays Rig -
> 
> iPod Classic 80gb > Sennheiser HD25 1 II
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Where on earth did you get that for £10?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Where on earth did you get that for £10?


 
   
  Local second hand shop.
  He couldnt get it to boot and didnt know why so agreed to flog it to me cheap!.
  I noticed the cable had a few dodgy looking bends in it so took a chance. 
  Turned out I was right lol!
   
  Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> When you connect it to iTunes, does it say Classic or Video?


 
   
  Classic.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Classic.


 
  In that case, it is a 6G.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thankyou for the heads up


----------



## DigitalFreak

I decided to go slim setup today. We have my iPod 7th gen feeding an ALO RX MKII amp which in turn is feeding my 2 day old Heir Audio 4A CIEM. Check back later today or tomorrow for my usual full stack setup. Within the next few days I'll probably be posting a few more pics. The freakster rig is about to get a shot of adrenalin and muscle added to the chain


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Local second hand shop.
> He couldnt get it to boot and didnt know why so agreed to flog it to me cheap!.
> I noticed the cable had a few dodgy looking bends in it so took a chance.
> Turned out I was right lol!


 
   
  Jesus, excellent buy in that case! Enjoy!


----------



## mpawluk91

L





paul graham said:


> Local second hand shop.
> He couldnt get it to boot and didnt know why so agreed to flog it to me cheap!.
> I noticed the cable had a few dodgy looking bends in it so took a chance.
> Turned out I was right lol!
> ...


lucky person


----------



## Paul Graham

Thanks chaps!!
   
  The missus' new toy, She's gradually succumbing to Headphilia...
   
  Samsung SIII Mini > Neutron Player > Sennheiser HD25 1 II.
  When she wore the HD25's for the first time she grinned, I panicked and told her NO WAY HO ZAY!!! 
  She gets the SR60i's lolz....


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Local second hand shop.
> He couldnt get it to boot and didnt know why so agreed to flog it to me cheap!.
> I noticed the cable had a few dodgy looking bends in it so took a chance.
> Turned out I was right lol!


 
   
  i got a good deal on my portable too
  iphone 4, looks like its in good condition without any big visible scratches for $70, second hand
  and looks like they go for $200-300 on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: 16gb version


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Thanks chaps!!
> 
> The missus' new toy, She's gradually succumbing to Headphilia...
> 
> ...


 
   
  You will get maybe 5 minutes with a new pair of HD800's and that'll be the last you see them...


----------



## woodcans

longbowbbs said:


> You will get maybe 5 minutes with a new pair of HD800's and that'll be the last you see them...




Tru dat!!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Stay tuned an upgrade is on it's way.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice "Pile" there....Curious to see what the upgrade will be!


----------



## cccsskit

The new Recon3D cant use in power only mode,need time to mod it T_T
 new design of my C4


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice "Pile" there....Curious to see what the upgrade will be!


 

 Thanks, lets just say I'm going to try and see if I can unleash the best from my CLAS with a better cable connection feeding a top tier amp. We'll see if it works out and hopefully it isn't all hype.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  On my setup, I feel the Clas is the most important factor. On my TG!334s I might as well plug straight into the ipod if the clas runs out of juice. However getting the clas back into the chain again is like night and day. I run top tier cables in and out of it, to my ears it is worh it.


----------



## muzic4life

Still be my favorite burger:
  IPC160gb + HPP1 (as DAC) + RxMK3 + SM64
  Sound: Yummy


----------



## Destroyer95

Quote: 





cccsskit said:


> The new Recon3D cant use in power only mode,need time to mod it T_T
> new design of my C4


 
   
  Why is there an Ultimate ears case on top of your rig?


----------



## Retrias

I am still confused about ccskit stack, what did he connect to what and what he stacks together


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Still be my favorite burger:
> IPC160gb + HPP1 (as DAC) + RxMK3 + SM64
> Sound: Yummy
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have the SM64 too...and I was VERY interested in the Rx MKIII-B as an amp as well (wanted to also use it sometimes w/ Beyer T70 250 ohm)...  You aren't bothered by the reported high noise floor & hiss of the MKIII when using your SM64's?


----------



## muzic4life

feverfive said:


> I have the SM64 too...and I was VERY interested in the Rx MKIII-B as an amp as well (wanted to also use it sometimes w/ Beyer T70 250 ohm)...  You aren't bothered by the reported high noise floor & hiss of the MKIII when using your SM64's?




Mk3 with sm64 resulted no hiss for me (maybe because its higher impedance). Not like with my shure535ltd which is too much hiss. The only complain i have with this mk3 is having channel imbalance at very low volume and a VERY annoying static noise when i turn the pot whithin that range. Otherwise is a perfect dynamic amp ever.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you...  I guess the MKIII is officially back on my radar as a possible addition to my portable gear.  I'm fine w/ the channel imbalance at low volumes because I rarely listen at that level (nor do I listen @ insanely high volume).  The reported sonic characteristics of the MKIII are what I tend to love, and having that extra power on reserve will give me more options in a couple months when I consider a new set of fullsize cans.  Thanks again for sharing your experience!!


----------



## rudi0504

Battle of AK 100 between stock vs mod DIY :


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Battle of AK 100 between stock vs mod DIY :


 
  You have that many AK100's?


----------



## muzic4life

Imho...if i go with external amp...i dont think modded ak100 would be necessarily to get...unless i use my ak100 alone as my main player. Pairing ak100 (stock) with an amp resulted tremendous power and i think would enough to rock any cans out there....especialy with an amp like alo international


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> You have that many AK100's?


 

 No I'm sure these are Rudi's friends' AK100 also...they always have get togethers


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> No I'm sure these are Rudi's friends' AK100 also...they always have get togethers


 
  Haha, I was just gonna say...


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Haha, I was just gonna say...


 
  Ours AK 100 
  Quote: 





skybleu said:


> You have that many AK100's?


 
  No , they are ours AK 100 stock and DIY mod
  Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Imho...if i go with external amp...i dont think modded ak100 would be necessarily to get...unless i use my ak100 alone as my main player. Pairing ak100 (stock) with an amp resulted tremendous power and i think would enough to rock any cans out there....especialy with an amp like alo international


 
  You must try the mod from RWA AK 100 and DIY mod vs AK 100 stock , with or without amp the sound quality are different .the sound quality from AK 100 mod by RWA or DIY are above the AK 100 stock .this my IMO 
  Quote: 





mimouille said:


> No I'm sure these are Rudi's friends' AK100 also...they always have get togethers


 
  You are right , these are My friends and mine AK 100.


----------



## charlie0904

I hope new "AK100" coming out by april.

It would be a nice birthday present for me.

o


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





charlie0904 said:


> I hope new "AK100" coming out by april.
> 
> It would be a nice birthday present for me.


 
  Our birthday has only 4 days different


----------



## snapple10

RSA shadow hiding under the massive classic


----------



## Failed Engineer

I recently acquired a Pico Slim, and was truly shocked at its size.  For comparison, I have an Arrow, which heretofore I thought was a small portable amp.  I was inspired to give it a perfectly small source so I came up with the iPod Nano 6th gen to pair it with.
   
  I am a bad porta-audiophile, as I've gone through the HM-801, HM-602, and DX100, and keep going back to my iphone->arrow setup out of convenience (and the fact that all these other players just don't sound THAT much better than the iphone->arrow).  I've listened to this ultraportable setup now for a couple days and I have to say I'm completely satisfied.  Currently it's feeding my JH13s.


----------



## mpawluk91

failed engineer said:


> I recently acquired a Pico Slim, and was truly shocked at its size.  For comparison, I have an Arrow, which heretofore I thought was a small portable amp.  I was inspired to give it a perfectly small source so I came up with the iPod Nano 6th gen to pair it with.
> 
> I am a bad porta-audiophile, as I've gone through the HM-801, HM-602, and DX100, and keep going back to my iphone->arrow setup out of convenience (and the fact that all these other players just don't sound THAT much better than the iphone->arrow).  I've listened to this ultraportable setup now for a couple days and I have to say I'm completely satisfied.  Currently it's feeding my JH13s.


How would u compare the pico slim to the arrow 4g using LOD


----------



## snapple10

Any hiss with the PICO and your IEM?
  I want a nano 6G to go ultra-portable with the Shadow too, anybody got one? lol


----------



## Failed Engineer

I have the 2g, not the 4g, and haven't kept up with the revisions.  The 2g definitely has channel imbalance with the JH13 at low volumes, which I like to listen at when working.  Instrument separation is audibly better with the PS, and it seems like there is a quieter background on the PS.  Otherwise sonically similar.  The PS also has a clearly better volume range to work with for sensitive phones.  Those three differences make the PS a significantly better amp for the JH13s (and by extension, other CIEMs).  The Arrow, however, is capable of driving some full size cans competently, which the PS cannot, and has the switches to customize sound to a certain degree.  The Arrow is still a good product, IMO.
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> How would u compare the pico slim to the arrow 4g using LOD


----------



## Failed Engineer

No hiss whatsoever.  Black as night.  The more and more time I spend with audio equipment, the more I realize the single most important quality I look for is a black, quiet background.  The PS cannot possibly do this better.
   
  And, BTW, finding a good condition nano 6g is almost impossible these days, irrespective of price.  Apple's refurbished stock comes infrequently and sells out in minutes when it does.  eBay nano 6g are expensive and in bad condition and the good condition ones go for over retail.  I also tried craigslist, but they were all in bad condition.  I got lucky surfing Amazon's nano 6g page and saw Warehouse deals selling a 16GB one in very good condition for $75 and jumped on it.  They had 5 others for sale and in 15 minutes they were all gone.
  Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Any hiss with the PICO and your IEM?
> I want a nano 6G to go ultra-portable with the Shadow too, anybody got one? lol


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





failed engineer said:


> I recently acquired a Pico Slim, and was truly shocked at its size.  For comparison, I have an Arrow, which heretofore I thought was a small portable amp.  I was inspired to give it a perfectly small source so I came up with the iPod Nano 6th gen to pair it with.
> 
> *I am a bad porta-audiophile*, as I've gone through the HM-801, HM-602, and DX100, and keep going back to my iphone->arrow setup out of convenience (and the fact that all these other players just don't sound THAT much better than the iphone->arrow).  I've listened to this ultraportable setup now for a couple days and I have to say I'm completely satisfied.  Currently it's feeding my JH13s.
> 
> <snip>


 
  Hey, I am kind of the same way...I care about SQ, but for portable, I can only accept so much bulk.  I'll admit upfront:  I'm kind of an Apple fanboy (flame away, y'all, I don't mind!!!).  I swore I'd never break outside the Apple ecosystem until "hi-end DAPs" started supporting ALAC (99% of my music is in that format) as I just don't have the time nor inclination dealing w/ multiple music libraries.  I recently got the RWAK100 (ordered from ALO & had it shipped directly to Vinne at RWA for his mod) since it supports ALAC/AIFF & has a small footprint.  I FINALLY received my 4G Arrow yesterday, and am using it w/ the RWAK100.  Initially sounded a bit rough, but settled down after only an hour or so.  I like having an external amp as it provides some extensibility (I can consider fullsize cans in the future as well).  I am thinking of getting the Rx MKIII-B as well...  Sorry for sharing my life story!!  Hahaha


----------



## LeDave

Don't have an amp yet, waiting for the Sony one to come out so it can work with my iPhone 5 without an Lightning to 30 pin.


----------



## Berkovajazz

I'm also thinking about good portable mainstream source + small amp against true-China Players.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





failed engineer said:


> No hiss whatsoever.  Black as night.  The more and more time I spend with audio equipment, the more I realize the single most important quality I look for is a black, quiet background.  The PS cannot possibly do this better.
> 
> And, BTW, finding a good condition nano 6g is almost impossible these days, irrespective of price.  Apple's refurbished stock comes infrequently and sells out in minutes when it does.  eBay nano 6g are expensive and in bad condition and the good condition ones go for over retail.  I also tried craigslist, but they were all in bad condition.  I got lucky surfing Amazon's nano 6g page and saw Warehouse deals selling a 16GB one in very good condition for $75 and jumped on it.  They had 5 others for sale and in 15 minutes they were all gone.


 
   
  Keep an eye on www.tunecycle.com I've bought two Nano's from them before.


----------



## towerfalls

iPod Classic 7G → FiiO E07K → Sony XBA–3
   
   




   
  Ummm… I can't upload picture, is it ok?)


----------



## mpawluk91

ledave said:


> Don't have an amp yet, waiting for the Sony one to come out so it can work with my iPhone 5 without an Lightning to 30 pin.


Are those the m50's?


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





towerfalls said:


> iPod Classic 7G → FiiO E07K → Sony XBA–3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There you go


----------



## towerfalls

Thanks!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





towerfalls said:


> iPod Classic 7G → FiiO E07K → Sony XBA–3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Takes 5 posts before you can upload to keep the trolls out.


----------



## LeDave

mpawluk91 said:


> Are those the m50's?




Yeap!


----------



## mpawluk91

ledave said:


> Yeap!


I might snag a pair of them baby's up to pair with my c&c bh
They should have great synergy cause the m50's love bass and the c&c bh loves treble and soundstage


----------



## gmahler2u

which one would you choose if you had the choice between DX100 or AK100
   
  Thanks 
   
  which device has better sound?


----------



## longbowbbs

The latest additions:
   
   

  JH16's with FreqPhase....
   
   

  JH16's and the ACS T1's with the Fostex HP-P1


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The latest additions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice! I like the two tone, they look like gummy candy.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The latest additions:
> 
> JH16's with FreqPhase...
> 
> ...


 
  Terrific looking! Congrats! Love to hear your impressions of them.
   
  Corrected:  Eye and EAR Candy


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Early returns are excellent!


----------



## dallan

New amp to add to earlier set up, still waiting on a better interconnect.


----------



## woodcans

longbowbbs, those JH's are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## longbowbbs

woodcans said:


> longbowbbs, those JH's are BEAUTIFUL.


Thank you. Ear candy...


----------



## longbowbbs

dallan said:


> New amp to add to earlier set up, still waiting on a better interconnect.


Great portable rig, Dallan. How is the Pico compared tithe HP-P1 by itself?


----------



## knights

iPodTouch64gb(3rdgen) + iBassoZero + SonyEX-600


----------



## meiaen

My new simple setup Rocoo BA + Heir 4.ai


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here is my first portable rig. 

 Sony Walkman F806
 ALO Audio RxMK3
 Kimber LOD
 Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 (shortened Denko cable)


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Here is my first portable rig.
> 
> Sony Walkman F806
> ALO Audio RxMK3
> ...


 
  Damn... I wish my first portable rig was that nice...


----------



## knights




----------



## dallan

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Great portable rig, Dallan. How is the Pico compared tithe HP-P1 by itself?


 
  Fuller sweeter sound, makes the Fostex sound thin and tinny.  That is the new Pico Power, kicks my Pico's butt and that is even much better than the Fostex.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Man....Always something to add to the list....


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





knights said:


> iPodTouch64gb(3rdgen) + iBassoZero + SonyEX-600


 
   
  great photography knights!
  how long did it take to shine the ipod and sony iems for the pictures?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


>


 

 Nice...seems like you 4ai are safe !


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Nice...seems like you 4ai are safe !


 

 Thanks, those aren't 4ai's though they're the 4ai's big bro the custom fitted 4A


----------



## Mimouille

The Heir 5.0 just got in to join the big family. How will they fare against the twice as large 1plus2 ? David vs. Goliath ?


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The Heir 5.0 just got in to join the big family. How will they fare against the twice as large 1plus2 ? David vs. Goliath ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  A universal Heir 5.0? and how do you compare it with the 1plus2?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> A universal Heir 5.0? and how do you compare it with the 1plus2?


 

 I will need a few days to say that. But 5.0 is more on the easy / non fatiguing side, more laid back...while 1plus2 is a bit more ultra detailed / forward I think. 5.0 is rounder and 1p2 sharper


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Man....Always something to add to the list....


 
  Tell me about it. I tried to cover my list for a while but it was just plain impossible so now i try to be very conservative with what i get.  I kinda pushed Justin into restarting it asking to preorder when the original dead thread got a couple of hits and then a couple more got on there so he said it was a go.  That was the beginning of last summer and I was first so got it this week.  Gave me ample time to prepare for the hit and I felt i had to go for it in that i was the start of the motion.  Only problem is now do i get the somewhat sleeker Solo -R..............and use it with the amp only using the fostex to go lite.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Really cool looking, the wait is over! Congrats!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The latest additions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice Longbow!! 
  I love the Archer graphics on each unit! Looks awesome


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Very nice Longbow!!
> I love the Archer graphics on each unit! Looks awesome


 
  Get it? They have a "long bow"!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Get it? They have a "long bow"!


 
   
  Yes I got it the first time I saw Eric's new iem's.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Yes I got it the first time I saw Eric's new iem's.


 
  Haha, well I only just got it once you mentioned his name again!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Justin's website still does not have a price up....No matter, I am still happy with the HP-P1. With the JH16's and the new Taboo MK III I have to let the wallet cool down a bit.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Milarepa! It took awhile but they are terrific right out of the Otterbox. I got the iDevice cable with the microphone so I can use them when I am on the phone as well.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I actually shoot Longbow....I wanted something fun and simple. I found that graphic of Robin Hood that was exactly what I had in mind. Good thing, I can't draw ...


----------



## smial1966

My portable rig. A Tera Player and Unique Melody Miracle IEM with a Moon-Audio Silver Dragon cable. The combination sounds sublime and is very utilitarian.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.


----------



## kenman345

Don't forget to mention, what I believe is the Moon-Audio Silver Dragon IEM Cable? 
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> [Pic]
> 
> My portable rig. A Tera Player and Unique Melody Miracle IEM. The combination sounds sublime and is very utilitarian.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Oh yes thanks - very well spotted!
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Don't forget to mention, what I believe is the Moon-Audio Silver Dragon IEM Cable?


----------



## muzic4life

Nothing that fancy...but hpp1+z1000 is very good at vocal songs.


----------



## Mimouille

smial1966 said:


> My portable rig. A Tera Player and Unique Melody Miracle IEM with a Moon-Audio Silver Dragon cable. The combination sounds sublime and is very utilitarian.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy.



Awesome cannot wait to listen to my Tera withy Miracles with Tralucent silver gold cable.


----------



## longbowbbs

smial1966 said:


> My portable rig. A Tera Player and Unique Melody Miracle IEM with a Moon-Audio Silver Dragon cable. The combination sounds sublime and is very utilitarian.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy.




I love the Nautilus art on the Miracles!


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Justin's website still does not have a price up....No matter, I am still happy with the HP-P1. With the JH16's and the new Taboo MK III I have to let the wallet cool down a bit.


 
  Gotcha but got to say that amp sure beefs up the JH13's, i was a/b with the HP-P1 output last night and it was much more of a difference than i would have expected.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote:I can't believe tera player is over $1000....is just wow me..
  wow wow wow
  


smial1966 said:


> My portable rig. A Tera Player and Unique Melody Miracle IEM with a Moon-Audio Silver Dragon cable. The combination sounds sublime and is very utilitarian.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





knights said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  These are mighty big IEMs, I do believe they are the larges made? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> My portable rig. A Tera Player and Unique Melody Miracle IEM with a Moon-Audio Silver Dragon cable. The combination sounds sublime and is very utilitarian.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy.


   

  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I love the Nautilus art on the Miracles!


 
  Me X2


----------



## woodcans

mimouille said:


> Awesome cannot wait to listen to my Tera withy Miracles with Tralucent silver gold cable.




You are in for a real treat!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> :I can't believe tera player is over $1000....is just wow me..  wow wow wow


 
   
  I couldn't either. Til I heard it. Now I consider it a bargain in the head-fi world. Been through many an amp/dac/source etc. to find this diamond in the rough.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LALALALALALA....I am not listening.....


----------



## ace8888

Tera and the PF X-G






The PF isn't that versatile, but when it finds the right song, it's unlike anything I've ever heard before.....


----------



## H20Fidelity

I see you had a little spare change laying around ace.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> I see you had a little spare change laying around ace.



Well now he doesn t !


----------



## knights

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> These are mighty big IEMs, I do believe they are the larges made? Are they comfortable?


 
   

  Pretty comfortable... That's how it sits in my ear...


----------



## ace8888

h20fidelity said:


> I see you had a little spare change laying around ace.




TP just sounds so good that I had to re bought it...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





knights said:


> Spoiler: No%20missing%20it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They LOOK like the sound is awesomely good.


----------



## woodcans

Sorry wrong forum.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

New copper LOD for use with my C&C BH and Headstage Arrow - 3M bumpons on bottom of amp and bands = no slide


----------



## mpawluk91

D





zerocoolhifi said:


> New copper LOD for use with my C&C BH and Headstage Arrow - 3M bumpons on bottom of amp and bands = no slide


damn son who made that LOD


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> D
> damn son who made that LOD


 
  Bocur Audio - found it on ebay. This is the same one I bought and they have others.
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOCUR-AUDIO-PURE-COPPER-99-99-IPOD-LOD-CABLE-/330891987015?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4d0ab30847


----------



## parbaked

I have big pockets!
   

  iPod 5g  > LOD Dock/Zu Mission cable > Joseph Grado Signature Products HP-2 (2 x 9V) > AMS/Grado MS2


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks wicked, But not that portable lol!


----------



## parbaked

It's not portable but it sounds so good...


----------



## knights

Deleted.....


----------



## mpawluk91

zerocoolhifi said:


> Bocur Audio - found it on ebay. This is the same one I bought and they have others.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOCUR-AUDIO-PURE-COPPER-99-99-IPOD-LOD-CABLE-/330891987015?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4d0ab30847


I asked him if he had a copper one styled like the fiio L9


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Bocur Audio - found it on ebay. This is the same one I bought and they have others.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOCUR-AUDIO-PURE-COPPER-99-99-IPOD-LOD-CABLE-/330891987015?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4d0ab30847


 

 Bought stuff from this guy already. Great quality


----------



## rudi0504

My AK 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable can drive LCD 2 rev 3 in excellent sound quality :


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My AK 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable can drive LCD 2 rev 3 in excellent sound quality :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That cable looks great with the LCD-2's, Rudi! Very nice.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That cable looks great with the LCD-2's, Rudi! Very nice.


 
  Thank you longbowbbs 
  norse audio 24 braid x 21 awg is the best cable I have own now for my LCD 2 rev 3 and LCD 3


----------



## doublea71

That cable looks like a bull-whip. Is it heavy?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> That cable looks like a bull-whip. Is it heavy?


 
  Look so heavy , but is not to heavy


----------



## lin0003

Deleted. My computer just refuses to add photos for some reason.


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My AK 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable can drive LCD 2 rev 3 in excellent sound quality :


 
  How much did the cable cost you?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My AK 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable can drive LCD 2 rev 3 in excellent sound quality :


 
   
  That cable looks sick Rudi!!
  Ive been meaning to ask you a few things...
  How does the AK100 sound compared to iDevice/DAC combo?
  And, Have you listened to the Little Dot DP_I dap yet? If so would you recommend it?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> That cable looks sick Rudi!!
> Ive been meaning to ask you a few things...
> How does the AK100 sound compared to iDevice/DAC combo?
> And, Have you listened to the Little Dot DP_I dap yet? If so would you recommend it?


 

 These Norse cable are only for Headphones now, but I contacted them, and they will soon come out for IEMs (lighter of course). I will order some !


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> These Norse cable are only for Headphones now, but I contacted them, and they will soon come out for IEMs (lighter of course). I will order some !


 

 Oh really?
 Sounds awesome 
 As long as they will be nice and flexible I really consider getting a new upgrade cable.
 Flexibility is my main concern because there are sooo many IEM aftermarkt cables out there that force you to get one of these ( http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c8/Kabeltrommel_Anh%C3%A4nger_mit_Zugmaschine.jpg/800px-Kabeltrommel_Anh%C3%A4nger_mit_Zugmaschine.jpg ) to carry them around :/


----------



## Retrias

Rudi, is your AK 100 diy mod modded to be the same like an RWA mod? the reduced impendance?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





feigeibomber said:


> How much did the cable cost you?


 
  I have 7 foot long Norse Reign cable 24 braid x 21 awg , cost around $ 500 usd , because I have ordered special mini jack rhodium silver plate .


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> These Norse cable are only for Headphones now, but I contacted them, and they will soon come out for IEMs (lighter of course). I will order some !


 
  I have order the top of the line from Reign cable 24 braid x 21 awg with rhodium silver plate mini jack 
  Quote: 





paul graham said:


> That cable looks sick Rudi!!
> Ive been meaning to ask you a few things...
> How does the AK100 sound compared to iDevice/DAC combo?
> And, Have you listened to the Little Dot DP_I dap yet? If so would you recommend it?


 
  Yes look so thick , but the sound quality is the best from any others cable that I own.
   
  I am as fans from idevice , just say the sound quality from my AK 100 DIY mod is better .
  compare to my IPhone 4S + cyberlabs class solo .
  power wise : 
  iPhone 4 S +cyberlabs class solo + intruder is bigger compare to 
  ak 100 DIY mod + Ibasso DB 2 mod + intruder is less power about 10 - 15 % 
  but the soumd quality from AK 100 DIY mod combo is above my IPhone 4S combo .
   
  Only with Ventura craft go dap dd1 with muse 02 :
  my Iphone 4 S + Ventrura craft go dap dd1 with muse 02 won agains my AK 100 DIY mod  
  + ibasso dB 2.
   
  i haven't heard little dot DP 1 dap , I can not recommend to you .


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I know we call them portable rigs. But I guess mine should be aptly named travel rig.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Oh really?
> Sounds awesome
> As long as they will be nice and flexible I really consider getting a new upgrade cable.
> Flexibility is my main concern because there are sooo many IEM aftermarkt cables out there that force you to get one of these ( http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c8/Kabeltrommel_Anh%C3%A4nger_mit_Zugmaschine.jpg/800px-Kabeltrommel_Anh%C3%A4nger_mit_Zugmaschine.jpg ) to carry them around :/


 
  Norse cable reign 24 braid 21 awg sound quality is better than 8 braid 24 awg .
  for balance RSA connector I must take 8 braid 24 awg , more braid can not fit RSA balance connector .
   
  Norse cable is flexible cable , like my reign 24 braid 21 awg look so stift , but the reality is flexible .


----------



## cattlethief

Picked up a couple of bargains of Gumtree this week,sweet sound from the player!


----------



## cattlethief

Although not as sweet as the c3 and BH combo!!which is amazing for the price!!


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cattlethief* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> <->
> 
> Picked up a couple of bargains of Gumtree this week,sweet sound from the play


 
   
   
  Nice to see a Sony Walkman X going strong!


----------



## DigitalFreak

My Q701 arrived today


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I have order the top of the line from Reign cable 24 braid x 21 awg with rhodium silver plate mini jack


 
  Do you mean for iems ?


----------



## meiaen

im still curious why rudi0504 hasnt rode the Tera Player train yet he have all the high end gears but havent seen the tera player in your possession yet


----------



## kenman345

Many of his friends have them. He's commented on it before. 
  Quote: 





meiaen said:


> im still curious why rudi0504 hasnt rode the Tera Player train yet he have all the high end gears but havent seen the tera player in your possession yet


----------



## DigitalFreak

The Studio V does a nice job with the Q701


----------



## mtthefirst

My new transportable rig.
  ipod touch 5G -> VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 -> ALO The National -> Fitear MH335DW


----------



## Redcarmoose

Sony_* MDR-CD-870*_ Headphones
  Samsung _*Galaxy Tab 2   7.0    16 gig + 8 gig*_
   
  My portable Goa Trance Rig


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> My new transportable rig.
> ipod touch 5G -> VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 -> ALO The National -> Fitear MH335DW
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What a hot-Sh!) set-up! I bet it sounds super good!


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My AK 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable can drive LCD 2 rev 3 in excellent sound quality :


 
   
  Rudi, I thought that LCD-2 is currently on Rev.2 rather than Rev.3.
  Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> My new transportable rig.
> ipod touch 5G -> VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 -> ALO The National -> Fitear MH335DW


 

 That is a FILTHY rig.


----------



## Retrias

why is it filthy? look pretty clean to me


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





retrias said:


> why is it filthy? look pretty clean to me


 
   
  It's a joke, it doesn't mean filthy in exact meaning


----------



## Greed

It means NASTY, oh dat a nasty rig. (Hot looking)


----------



## mpawluk91

Irony at it purest


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





retrias said:


> why is it filthy? look pretty clean to me


 

 I think Retrias was also joking, pretending not to understand...double irony.


----------



## Retrias

actually i never heard of the expression, i mean filthy rich sure, but filthy alone, never heard of it
   
  forgive me, not mother tongue  english here


----------



## ace8888

mtthefirst said:


> My new transportable rig.
> ipod touch 5G -> VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 -> ALO The National -> Fitear MH335DW




That 335 is a beauty! Congrats mtthefirst. How do you like the sound so far?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ace8888 said:


> That 335 is a beauty! Congrats mtthefirst. How do you like the sound so far?


 
  I really like the sound signature of 335. I previously owned TG334 and switch to 335 a month ago. MH335DW is all about bass. Not in term of quantity but quality, details, clarity. Mid is still forwarded but not as much as TG334 but this is signature of all MH series I think. Treble roll off is the down side of 335 and TG334. With ALO cable, it improve treble a little bit.
   
  Here is my portable rig combined with transportable one. ^^'


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> That is a FILTHY rig.


 
   
  Quote: 





retrias said:


> why is it filthy? look pretty clean to me


 
   
  Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> It's a joke, it doesn't mean filthy in exact meaning


 
   
  Quote: 





greed said:


> It means NASTY, oh dat a nasty rig. (Hot looking)


 
   
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Irony at it purest


 
   
  Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I think Retrias was also joking, pretending not to understand...double irony.


 
   
  Quote: 





retrias said:


> actually i never heard of the expression, i mean filthy rich sure, but filthy alone, never heard of it
> 
> forgive me, not mother tongue  english here


----------



## muzic4life

mtthefirst said:


> I really like the sound signature of 335. I previously owned TG334 and switch to 335 a month ago. MH335DW is all about bass. Not in term of quantity but quality, details, clarity. Mid is still forwarded but not as much as TG334 but this is signature of all MH series I think. Treble roll off is the down side of 335 and TG334. With ALO cable, it improve treble a little bit.
> 
> Here is my portable rig combined with transportable one. ^^'




Can not imagine the bass of 335 with national...must be super duper satisfying


----------



## mpawluk91

I have a headache now


----------



## knights




----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





knights said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  DAT LOD!
   
  Where'd you get it from? 
   
  And is all the carbon fibre work, done by you with vinyl wrap?


----------



## knights

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> DAT LOD!
> 
> Where'd you get it from?
> 
> And is all the carbon fibre work, done by you with vinyl wrap?


 
  LOD is made by an acquaint... 
   
  its just a transparent CF textured sticker


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





knights said:


> LOD is made by an acquaint...


 
  As in 'acquaintance' a friendly of yours? Or is it a commercial LOD?


----------



## knights

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> As in 'acquaintance' a friendly of yours? Or is it a commercial LOD?


 
   
  Yes, made by a "semi-friend" LOL... He's been making some cool stuff for our local audio community...


----------



## Spartan-9648

Dt250 with ipod 80GB and portatube.


----------



## ace8888

mtthefirst said:


> I really like the sound signature of 335. I previously owned TG334 and switch to 335 a month ago. MH335DW is all about bass. Not in term of quantity but quality, details, clarity. Mid is still forwarded but not as much as TG334 but this is signature of all MH series I think. Treble roll off is the down side of 335 and TG334.




I've heard the demo of 335dw and I think they are fun phones


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





knights said:


> Yes, made by a "semi-friend" LOL... He's been making some cool stuff for our local audio community...


 
  Very cool looking!!!


----------



## psion84

Silver dragons to complete my rig! until someone proves and explain the science behind cables improving audio quality, i reckon it must probably be of witchcraft origin..hehe


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ace8888 said:


> I've heard the demo of 335dw and I think they are fun phones


 
  Yes, all MH series have warm signature. Not too warm and very details. You can probably enjoy it on almost any type of musics.


----------



## skamp

***, stop quoting pictures, geez. I don't need to see the same pictures 3 times in a row.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> Silver dragons to complete my rig! until someone proves and explain the science behind cables improving audio quality, i reckon it must probably be of witchcraft origin..hehe


 
  Sturdy looking cables. Nice


----------



## Dyaems

Sony F807 + DIY Silver Dragon LOD + FiiO E12 + Sony MDR-CD900ST


----------



## Mimouille

skamp said:


> ***, stop quoting pictures, geez. I don't need to see the same pictures 3 times in a row.


 oh yesssssss ohhhhh myyyy goooooood so important !!!! People complain about that all the time but it's no big deal. Scroll down. I prefer to.see quoted pics of pretty stuff than people who complain for nothing.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





skamp said:


> ***, stop quoting pictures, geez. I don't need to see the same pictures 3 times in a row.


 
  +1


----------



## skamp

mimouille said:


> oh yesssssss ohhhhh myyyy goooooood so important !!!! People complain about that all the time but it's no big deal. Scroll down. I prefer to.see quoted pics of pretty stuff than people who complain for nothing.




It's basic netiquette.

Posts from the headphone pics threads are routinely deleted because only pictures are allowed, for instance.
"oh yesssssss ohhhhh myyyy goooooood so important !!!!"


----------



## H20Fidelity

I liked the first version better before you made the edit Skamp--


----------



## H20Fidelity

Damn iPod duplicate posting!


----------



## SkyBleu

Bad Skampie babes, bad!
   
  I saw what you did before you edited that!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Damn iPod duplicate posting!


 
  You're actually on the internet with an iPod Touch's little screen? You're nuts....lol.


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> You're actually on the internet with an iPod Touch's little screen? You're nuts....lol.


 

Indeed, laying down listening to Ane Brun, using the mobile version of Head-Fi. Like driving the battlestar galactica.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> oh yesssssss ohhhhh myyyy goooooood so important !!!! People complain about that all the time but it's no big deal. Scroll down.* I prefer to.see quoted pics of pretty stuff than people who complain for nothing.*


 
  Don't give us reason to complain then.


----------



## Mimouille

achmedisdead said:


> Don't give us reason to complain then.



Editing quotes when on the go is quite troublesome. So I do not consider it as much priority as keeping a nice atmosphere on a thread.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





skamp said:


> It's basic netiquette.
> 
> Posts from the headphone pics threads are routinely deleted because only pictures are allowed, for instance.
> "oh yesssssss ohhhhh myyyy goooooood so important !!!!"


 

 Let us develop further on this subject. As you decide to be disagreable, I will provide arguments:
   

 Complaining about the pics quoting only puts a bad atmosphere on the thread. It is not a RULE on this thread, so new people have no way of knowing, so unless you always police this thread, it will keep happening
 As I said already, editing quotes with mobile android devices is quite painful sometimes
 It is sometimes useful to quote pics, because many people do not describe the material in their pics, so if you comment without quoting the pic, there is no way of knowing what you are talking about
 Finally and most importantly, I might have said nothing, but you posted maybe a few pics on this thread, and the rest of the time, just comments that led people to be annoyed / offended, because of the tone used. The last 100 posts on this thread were nice and positive, until your came in
   
  "Netiquette" is to me less important than just to try being nice. If you disagree, we can talk about this in PM, so as not to annoy people with off topic.
   
  PS: I am glad I have not see the apparently offensive comment you made before editing.


----------



## meiaen

Enough with the drama just keep posting.. peace

My reserve ipod touch 4g + heir 4.ai w/magnus cable


----------



## skamp

My first edit wasn't offensive, it just mentionned a decision made by an admin, and I don't think they would have allowed that. My post likely would have been deleted.


----------



## Mimouille

skamp said:


> My first edit wasn't offensive, it just mentionned a decision made by an admin, and I don't think they would have allowed that. My post likely would have been deleted.



Ok my bad then on this aspect.


----------



## Greed

Blah Blah... this is more annoying to see than repeated posts of pictures. Can we move on.


----------



## smial1966

Very nice rig and a bombproof case!

Cheers,

Andy.



meiaen said:


> Enough with the drama just keep posting.. peace
> 
> My reserve ipod touch 4g + heir 4.ai w/magnus cable


----------



## cn11

It's portable in the sense it gets transported back and forth to/from work in my backpack... The Rx MK3 is pretty much the rival of my desktop amp at work, the AMB M^3. Nice to get that level sound at home as well.


----------



## IceClass

mimouille said:


> oh yesssssss ohhhhh myyyy goooooood so important !!!! People complain about that all the time but it's no big deal. Scroll down. I prefer to.see quoted pics of pretty stuff than people who complain for nothing.




I could not disagree more. The person in question is not complaining for nothing. There is very little value in loading and scrolling through page after page of the same pictures repeated endlessly.

If you have something to communicate then write it but rehashing other people's pics forever gets dull fast.


----------



## Seekky

dyaems said:


> Sony F807 + DIY Silver Dragon LOD + FiiO E12 + Sony MDR-CD900ST


 NICE! CD900ST!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Not once has my finger locked up from having to scroll past some reposted pictures - its a good digit workout.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> - its a good digit workout.


 
  I'm not sure you're supposed to say naughty things like this.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

More transportable than portable, this is my rig for the next week or so, the business trip rig!

rMBP running Fidelia + AQ DF + Kenrs1 Big Super CMOY + LCD-3s with TWAG v3s


----------



## audionewbi

What exactly is a "Kenrs1 Big Super CMOY"?


----------



## knights




----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> What exactly is a "Kenrs1 Big Super CMOY"?


 
   
  Its a DIY amp I bought from a fellow audiophile who builds and sells them locally. He doesn't have any other way to call them so I name it after him (Kenrs1) and since he calls the amp "the big one" then I call it his Big Super Cmoy amp.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Its a DIY amp I bought from a fellow audiophile who builds and sells them locally. He doesn't have any other way to call them so I name it after him (Kenrs1) and since he calls the amp "the big one" then I call it his Big Super Cmoy amp.


 
  Hopefully I get to try it in near future. Any chance you can provide your impression of it, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> What exactly is a "Kenrs1 Big Super CMOY"?


 
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Hopefully I get to try it in near future. Any chance you can provide your impression of it, that would be greatly appreciated.


 
   
  that is a custom cmoy built to your preferences. its quite expensive though and they seem are buying it at a store where the sound is "fixed" than when have it made directly, you can tune the sound to your liking. thats all about it. you can even have the jacks customed as well.
   
  usually those "super cmoy" tend have a warm sound to it, some of those amps have great soundstage and imaging but it depends on what capacitors used, can drive most headphones easy (except for he6, k1000, etc), and an instanely long battery life (30 hours minimum with two high impedance headphones plugged in with one of those super cmoys that i tried). it is not neutral at all.
   
  it comes in 3 varations, VZero's is the one with the biggest i think, there is a two smaller versions of it and the smallest of all has about the same size as the picopower, but it doesnt have those huge capacitors inside it.


----------



## rudi0504

My Sennheiser HD 700 set up :
   
  source : iPod classic 7G 160 Gb with WAV file music 
  dac : Ventura craft go dap x black with upgrade op amp to LME 49860 
  Pheadphone : Sennheiser HD 700 with after market cable from Japan 
  cable : USB to Lod DIY 8 braid solid silver core 24 awg 
             Adaptor DIY copper rare cable ex home audio 6,3 mm female to mini 3,5 mm


----------



## akash neagi

My XBA-3 Setup........
  About to order a C5 to add to it!!!!!!


----------



## rasmushorn

Heir TZAR 350:


----------



## rasmushorn

This my favorite portable setup at the moment. Such a punchy and spacey sound. True listening pleasure. 

iPod 5.5G --> Just Audio AHA-120 --> Beyerdynamic T5p


----------



## Golgochan

Spoiler






knights said:


>





Wow, how did you get the carbon fibre texture on your amp and iPod?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





golgochan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is some kind of half-transparent sticker/foil


----------



## akash neagi

Quote: 





golgochan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I had a friend who did this to his Ipod....
  He got a sticker with the carbon fiber look and printed the things on the back of it.......
  then he stuck it on the Ipod and cut out the holes......
  you can get the holes and writing template on the net......


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Heir TZAR 350:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
   
  Are those decored Shure Olives? 0.o


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Are those decored Shure Olives? 0.o


 
  i thought comply


----------



## jRi0T68

They don't look like Shure. All Shures I've had are fairly smooth/non-porous on the back of them, those look porous.


----------



## ewin1974

A simple set up .iPod classic 6gen,fiio e11 ,sennheiser hd419 and yes I know but I like the sound from them . SMS audio by 50 street onears.


----------



## rudi0504

My friend LCD 3 set up :
  source : ibasso dx 100
  Dac : ibasso db2 balance full mod 
  amp : alo Rx 3 B
  headphone : LCD 3
  cable : Stephen Art Endorphin  for LCD 3.  
             Ibasso dx 100 > ibasso db2 use coax cable DIY 
             Ibasso dB 2 > alo Rx 3 B use balance Hiroshe to balance RSA .


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Are those decored Shure Olives? 0.o


 
  They are Comply Tx400 - they fit perfectly, sit tight and sound great!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend LCD 3 set up :
> source : ibasso dx 100
> Dac : ibasso db2 balance full mod
> amp : alo Rx 3 B
> ...


 
   
  That cable looks....dangerous.


----------



## Annafrancesca

My smallish rig
   
  RSA P-51 Mustang
  Custom Silver LOD
  iPod Nano 6th Gen
  EarSonics SM3 V2


----------



## Annafrancesca

My Grab and run rig
   
  iPod Shuffle 1st Gen
  Kilipsch X10


----------



## snapple10




----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> That cable looks....dangerous.


 
  Yes look so cool , SQ so fantastic too 
  Ii wish one day can buy Stephan art Endorphin cable for my LCD 3 as well .


----------



## Dreamnine

I've had my share of mid-range iem woes recently, evinced by this thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/625499/what-is-the-general-average-lifespan-of-iems
   
  These are some IE60s I got for £96 to replace my Beyerdynamics:
   
   

   
   
   

   
  They sound a bit better and seem to have a more solid construction - I get tired of going back to stores to replace stuff.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Where did you get the Head-Fi band?


----------



## rudi0504

My TH 900 best portable / transportable set up now :
  Source : Ak 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable 
  dac : Ibasso DB 2 mod maxx
  lamp : alo Rx 3 B
  headphone : Fostex TH 900
  cable : AK 100 > ibasso dB 2 use optical cable from syst concept Canada
              Ibasso dB 2 > Alo Rx 3 B use Balance Hiroshe to RSA 8 braid solid silver core 24 awg


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My TH 900 best portable / transportable set up now :
> Source : Ak 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable
> dac : Ibasso DB 2 mod maxx
> lamp : alo Rx 3 B
> ...


 
  Do  you walk with that outside?Thats one scary looking adapter 
  What to ask what the blue cover you use for your amp ( i know someone asked it already but i forgot and cant find it )
  Thanks


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend LCD 3 set up :
> source : ibasso dx 100
> Dac : ibasso db2 balance full mod
> amp : alo Rx 3 B
> ...


 
  It's been a long time since the you last "best setup", Rudi. Now the cables are thicker than ever. Kinda reminds me of school girls with braided hair


----------



## Bina

Rudi: You write diy mod AK100, can I ask you what is moded? Or can you give me link to some topic about it? Thnak you


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





bina said:


> Rudi: You write diy mod AK100, can I ask you what is moded? Or can you give me link to some topic about it? Thnak you


 
  My  DIY  friend done for us in Jakarta for our AK 100 , the result are improvement SQ from our AK 100 , like RWA AK 100 mod by Red Wine Audio .i don't have any link .
  if you live in USA you can buy from Red Wine Audio .
  Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Do  you walk with that outside?Thats one scary looking adapter
> What to ask what the blue cover you use for your amp ( i know someone asked it already but i forgot and cant find it )
> Thanks


 
  No lah this is more transportable set up for TH 900 .
  this adaptor done by my DIY friend too,
  this blue is anti slip mate to protect all my audio gear again scratch .
  Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> It's been a long time since the you last "best setup", Rudi. Now the cables are thicker than ever. Kinda reminds me of school girls with braided hair


 
  Yes you are right Rian, I need to find better cable for balance connector between my dB 2 and alo Rx 3 B.
  I choose always thicker or bigger awg for better sound quality , but for RSA and hiroshe balance cable , I can not use to thick , it's can not fit in to RSA or Hiroshe balance connector .


----------



## meiaen

Thanks rudi found some on chinatown earlier and want to try it out.
It does really look good and safer than using dual lock or velcro

Ipod touch 4g and arrow 4g
Hahaha I like 4th gen items

Update I was bored and came up with this


----------



## muzic4life

AK100 + DIY M2M Mundorf Single core Silver + ALO International + (Beyer T5P & SM3v2)


----------



## edmonem

Just picked up an alo rx mk2 ....I'm thinking of making another rig with a alo algorhythm solo -db, mk3 and hd800


----------



## JuanseAmador

annafrancesca said:


> My Grab and run rig
> 
> iPod Shuffle 1st Gen
> Kilipsch X10




That shuffle is 1GB, right?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





juanseamador said:


> That shuffle is 1GB, right?


 

 They used to come in 1/2 gig too. They are still for sale new in box from Ebay. My favorite Wolfson DA IPod. Warm and fuzzy!


----------



## SkyBleu

*Carbon Shuffle Rig*
   
  iPod Shuffle 4th Gen. + XKDun CK-700
   
  The rig that no one cares about when you lose it


----------



## Redcarmoose

Samsung and Apple


----------



## kkhaha

Just wanna share my recabled monoprice 8320 by a friend.


----------



## Annafrancesca

juanseamador said:


> That shuffle is 1GB, right?




No sir, 512mb


----------



## Annafrancesca

redcarmoose said:


> They used to come in 1/2 gig too. They are still for sale new in box from Ebay. My favorite Wolfson DA IPod. Warm and fuzzy!




They can surely outclass a lot of other iPods. I like them better than my Touch 5G and my Nano 6th.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kkhaha said:


> Just wanna share my recabled monoprice 8320 by a friend.


 

 Why would you bother with the trouble of recabling a pair of sub 10 dollar IEM's? The cable itself probably cost more then the IEM. Wouldn't it have been a far better idea to just buy say a 20 or 25 dollar IEM and call it a day? Nice cable job by the way


----------



## kkhaha

its okay, the cables are worth around 1 peso per meter = 0.08 US Dollar.. and the sound is worth the price  the recable only costs 1$ inlcuding the cable+neutrik plug+shrink tubes  and I love em 10x more than before


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Thanks rudi found some on chinatown earlier and want to try it out.
> It does really look good and safer than using dual lock or velcro
> 
> Ipod touch 4g and arrow 4g
> ...


 
  You are welcome meiaen.
  i use anti slip Mate for all audio gear again scratch , if I sell again look like new and my buyer is happy


----------



## toxicdrift

My Current Rig - Xperia Z + Heir Audio 8.A ... more updates soon


----------



## shotgunshane

digitalfreak said:


> Why would you bother with the trouble of recabling a pair of sub 10 dollar IEM's? The cable itself probably cost more then the IEM. Wouldn't it have been a far better idea to just buy say a 20 or 25 dollar IEM and call it a day? Nice cable job by the way




This $7 iem puts many or most sub $50 IEMs to shame. If you are looking for a linear/neutral iem on the cheap, this is it. Totally worth modding. 
Measured
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/02/monoprice-9927.html?m=1
Modded
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/03/on-modification-of-monoprice-8320-9927.html?m=1


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





kkhaha said:


> Just wanna share my recabled monoprice 8320 by a friend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
   
  Oh my D:
   
  Send a pair my way! They look excellent.


----------



## DarSevn

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My  DIY  friend done for us in Jakarta for our AK 100 , the result are improvement SQ from our AK 100 , like RWA AK 100 mod by Red Wine Audio .i don't have any link .
> if you live in USA you can buy from Red Wine Audio .
> *No lah* this is more transportable set up for TH 900 .
> this adaptor done by my DIY friend too,
> ...


 
   
  I have been quite the admirer of pretty much every picture you have ever posted on this site, which is funny when my first question for you isn't even audio related haha.  But I have to ask now, do you speak Chinese?  I don't know about China, but it is very much a Taiwanese thing for someone to reply "No la" in a conversation.  Maybe I have just been in Taiwan too long now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit:  And about the iPod shuffles.  I loved those clip on models.  I put one through a washing machine three times before it finally gave up on me


----------



## Mad Dude

My current "portable" setup. iPod Touch 4G, Alo Continental V2, Philips X1. Quite enjoying the X1, although the Continental probably isn't the perfect match for it. Still waiting for my Pico Power...


----------



## skamp

Love the Fidelio X1s. Very classy looking.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





darsevn said:


> I have been quite the admirer of pretty much every picture you have ever posted on this site, which is funny when my first question for you isn't even audio related haha.  But I have to ask now, do you speak Chinese?  I don't know about China, but it is very much a Taiwanese thing for someone to reply "No la" in a conversation.  Maybe I have just been in Taiwan too long now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi DarSevn
  i can speak Chinese but not that good .
  i come from Indonesia and I have many Singaporean friends speak with no la , I am sorry for my bad English


----------



## DarSevn

rudi0504 said:


> Hi DarSevn
> i can speak Chinese but not that good .
> i come from Indonesia and I have many Singaporean friends speak with no la , I am sorry for my bad English




I am happy to learn that other people say that also haha. And your English is just fine, nobody here is concerned about such small things! And my Chinese is not great either 

On topic, I finally upgraded to Westone 4 so ill be posting new pics soon!


----------



## longbowbbs

This weeks transportable fun....


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> This weeks transportable fun....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They look (still and suspect always will) and must sound AWESOME!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The best part is they SOUND awesome too...


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





darsevn said:


> I am happy to learn that other people say that also haha. And your English is just fine, nobody here is concerned about such small things! And my Chinese is not great either
> 
> On topic, I finally upgraded to Westone 4 so ill be posting new pics soon!


 
  Please share your picture here 
  I just sold my westone 4 and bought Earsonic sm 64.
  westone is very good iem if you can find the matching amp


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The best part is they SOUND awesome too...


 
  I am agree with you longbowbbs 
  jh 16 sound excelent direct with iPhone 4 s too


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> My Current Rig - Xperia Z + Heir Audio 8.A ... more updates soon


 

 how does the Z sound? Im planning to get one dude


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> They look (still and suspect always will) *and must sound *AWESOME!


 
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The best part is they SOUND awesome too...


 
  And I have changed my post as the sound is the real deal after all.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdg0717

my pocket sized setup


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





jdg0717 said:


> my pocket sized setup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  If Only AKG K3003 have a removable cable and a bit cheaper it would be no. on my list 
  Nice rig by the way


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> If Only AKG K3003 have a removable cable and a bit cheaper it would be no. on my list
> Nice rig by the way


 
  vsonic V7007 is coming, that could be what you want.


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> vsonic V7007 is coming, that could be what you want.


 
  what i anticipate more is the HiFi M8 and both of them are getting delayed ><


----------



## Annafrancesca

jdg0717 said:


> my pocket sized setup




Wow, one of the cheapest DAPs paired with one of the most expensive IEMs.  A match made in head-fi heaven.


----------



## akash neagi

marlonmarabe said:


> how does the Z sound? Im planning to get one dude




I second that man!
I have a s3 and I really like it......
But once you become a Sony fan u stay a Sony fan!!!!


----------



## muzic4life

akash neagi said:


> I second that man!
> I have a s3 and I really like it......
> But once you become a Sony fan u stay a Sony fan!!!!




That's spirit ! I am getting Z my self. Have s3 for now


----------



## akash neagi

muzic4life said:


> That's spirit ! I am getting Z my self. Have s3 for now




You know the s3 isn't even mine.....
It's my dad who lent it to me for a few weeks 5 months back!!!!!!
Lol


----------



## toxicdrift

Quote:


> marlonmarabe said:
> 
> 
> > how does the Z sound? Im planning to get one dude
> ...


 
   
  i love it, it has much less noise then my macbook air / though i havent compared it directly to a S3 (i will later on), few users already said its much better then the Note 2/S3, Volume levels are definately loud enough for me, The sound quality is warm sounding, punchy, powerful but very musical. So far really happy with the purchase


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> i love it, it has much less noise then my macbook air / though i havent compared it directly to a S3 (i will later on), few users already said its much better then the Note 2/S3, Volume levels are definately loud enough for me, The sound quality is warm sounding, punchy, powerful but very musical. So far really happy with the purchase


 

 thank you sir for your reply. i will get the Z soon. i have the xperia S right now but i am in love with the design, display, and uniqueness of the Z. my wallet is starting to cry now


----------



## Mimouille

Battle of the champs: one to rule them all. Tralucent 1plus2 (mine) vs. Fitear Togo 334 (loaner) vs. Ocharaku Kaede (loaner) vs. Sennheiser IE800 (loaner)


----------



## audionewbi

Looking for your review really soon  (soon? )


----------



## muzic4life

I am getting ie800 soon. I hope the price is match with its SQ.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Looking for your review really soon  (soon? )


 
  I will not be doing a full blown review because I am not qualified but will certainly give impressions.
  Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I am getting ie800 soon. I hope the price is match with its SQ.


 
  It sounds great, but you have to love bass as it is very strong.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My TH 900 best portable / transportable set up now :
> Source : Ak 100 DIY mod with copper gold cable
> dac : Ibasso DB 2 mod maxx
> lamp : alo Rx 3 B
> ...


 
  Hey rudi,
   
  Maybe I'm a little slow on the uptake, but what exactly is going on between the TH900 and the Rx 3 B? Is that a hirose to 3.5mm trs single-ended adapter?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> Hey rudi,
> 
> Maybe I'm a little slow on the uptake, but what exactly is going on between the TH900 and the Rx 3 B? Is that a hirose to 3.5mm trs single-ended adapter?


 
  Hi NA 
  this is balance connection between ibasso dB 2 use HIROSHE and alo Rx 3 B use RSA balance connector too.
   
  alo Rx 3 B to TH 900 I use normal single ended connectors , TH 900 use male 6,3 mm to my adaptor female 6,3 mm to mini 3,5 mm > to alo Rx 3 B.


----------



## rudi0504

My pico power in orange colour just arrived this afternoon :
   
  Source : iPhone 4 s
  amp : pico power orange
  headphone : ultrasone sig DJ 
  cable : oyaide headphone cable for ULS sig DJ with rhodium jack


----------



## Mimouille

Really nice color. Tell us how it sounds !
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My pico power in orange colour just arrived this afternoon :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> amp : pico power orange
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Really nice color. Tell us how it sounds !


 
  Hi Michael 
  Out the box :SQ excellent , very high end sounding portable amp , smooth high , very sweet midrange like tube amp , bass very clean and power full in high gain .


----------



## rudi0504

Source : AK 100 DIY mod 
  Amp : pico power orange colour 
  Headphone : LCD 3 
  cable : Norse cable reign 24 braid x 21 awg with rhodium silver plate mini jack 
              Mini to mini use Stax 
  SQ : just 1 hour burn in sound so good and very silent background almost dead silent .


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Michael
> Out the box :SQ excellent , very high end sounding portable amp , smooth high , very sweet midrange like tube amp , bass very clean and power full in high gain .


 

 Thanks...but I guess they are more for cans


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Thanks...but I guess they are more for cans


 
  I haven't try with my iem , still on burning process 
  I will let you know soon


----------



## rudi0504

One of my best portable / transportable set up with LCD 3 :
  Source : AK 100 DIY mod
  dac : ibasso DB2 balance Dac
  Amp :  Pico Power orange colour 
  Pheadphone : LCD 3
  cable : 
  LCD 3 use Norse cable REIGN 24 braid x 21 awg with rhodium silver mini jack .
  ak 100 DIY mod > ibasso dB 2 use optical cable syst concept Canada 
  ibasso dB 2 > pico power use HIROSHE BALANCE yo mini jack 
  SQ : so full balance sounding portable like desktop set up


----------



## akash neagi

toxicdrift said:


> i love it, it has much less noise then my macbook air / though i havent compared it directly to a S3 (i will later on), few users already said its much better then the Note 2/S3, Volume levels are definately loud enough for me, The sound quality is warm sounding, punchy, powerful but very musical. So far really happy with the purchase




I'm gonna bother you a bit more......
Can you tell me what is the lowest and the highest frequency in the custom eq setting?
For example in th s3 the lowest is 60hz and the highest is 14khz.....
Thanks. .....


----------



## DarSevn

My humble, and very portable, rig.


----------



## davidcotton

Quote: 





darsevn said:


> My humble, and very portable, rig.


 

 Nothing humble about that!  Nice, simple elegant.
   
  Cheers


----------



## DarSevn

Unfortunately there are a few problems with my Clip.  I have noticed a lot of dust in the cracks and slots and now it seems like the + volume button sticks a little and doesn't click when pressed.  Sounds absolutely fantastic though, so I am not sure if I wanna hassle with sending it back, try to fix it myself, or just ride it out until it dies.  I do like having the feeling of the volume button clicking so I can know that it is going up without having to hold it down...
   
  And I only meant humble compared to some of the giant stacks posted throughout this thread.  The only thing small about this setup is the size, the sound is amazing and I couldn't be happier, for now


----------



## AK7579

You can try flushing it with 91% Isopropyl alcohol. I clean all my electronics and soldering joints with it and have had 0 problems doing so. Just don't over do it and stay away from open flames.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> You can try flushing it with 91% Isopropyl alcohol. I clean all my electronics and soldering joints with it and have had 0 problems doing so. Just don't over do it and stay away from open flames.


 
   
  Don't smoke and clean audio gear, guys.


----------



## ForShure

1st Gen iPod Mini, one of the best sounding iPods in my opinion.
  Ibasso D-zero
  Shure SE-535


----------



## mpawluk91

forshure said:


> 1st Gen iPod Mini, one of the best sounding iPods in my opinion.
> Ibasso D-zero
> Shure SE-535


Hey man does the mini work on a ipod dock on a stereo? I think it does since you can use an LOD with it,

Thinking of gettin my dad the second gen mini and a stereo system


----------



## MilesDavis2

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please share your picture here
> I just sold my westone 4 and bought Earsonic sm 64.
> westone is very good iem if you can find the matching amp


 
  I am actually liking the W4 with the pico power. Just the ipod classic and pico power. No external dac.


----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Hey man does the mini work on a ipod dock on a stereo? I think it does since you can use an LOD with it,
> 
> Thinking of gettin my dad the second gen mini and a stereo system


 
   
  Yeah the mini works like any other iPod on a dock. The mini is great because it's one of the few that you can change the battery and storage in yourself easily. I've got a 64gb card in there right now. People always ask me why I still use the old mini when I have an iPhone. To me there's something special about having a device only devoted to music and nothing else. There is no text messages or phone calls to get in the way of my listening.


----------



## zowki

iPhone 4 > FiiO L9 > Leckerton UHA-6S.MK II > Paradox Headphones


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





zowki said:


>


 

 Judging from the V-Moda cable and the cups that's a Paradox isn't it?


----------



## goldtuba

darsevn said:


> My humble, and very portable, rig.




I've got the same setup and am extremely happy.


----------



## Deadlovestory

My current set-up :
   

   
  iPhone 4S + Accudio >>> VentureCraft Dock-to-USB 7N Cable >>> LME49860 GoDAP X >>> FitEar 000 Cable >>> FitEar F111


----------



## Turrican2

Loving this set-up every day, although looking forward to possibly tying out some 1Plus2, maybe even a Tera player at the Head-fi London meet next month.


----------



## kenman345

I am gonna be testing a DX100 against my Tera Player at a head-fi meet up as well soon. Also, their should be a HM-901 there. We should compare notes
  Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Loving this set-up every day, although looking forward to possibly tying out some 1Plus2, maybe even a Tera player at the Head-fi London meet next month.


----------



## marko93101

Friend got 650s so I got a lend of his 25s for an extended period of time. Certainly superior to any headphones I own. Surprisingly prefer the Velour to the Pleather pads.


----------



## Turrican2

kenman345 said:


> I am gonna be testing a DX100 against my Tera Player at a head-fi meet up as well soon. Also, their should be a HM-901 there. We should compare notes




Yeah that would be great, looking forward to it!


----------



## davidcotton

Quote: 





forshure said:


> Yeah the mini works like any other iPod on a dock. The mini is great because it's one of the few that you can change the battery and storage in yourself easily. I've got a 64gb card in there right now. People always ask me why I still use the old mini when I have an iPhone. To me there's something special about having a device only devoted to music and nothing else. There is no text messages or phone calls to get in the way of my listening.


 

 Which card if you don't mind me asking?  I still use a dedicated device as I a)hate mobiles and b)not allowed cameras in the work place.
   
  Cheers


----------



## smial1966

As a long term Tera Player owner I'm definitely interested in your comparison findings with the DX100. 
   
  Has the HM-901 even been released yet? Or is this just speculation/hope that an early production model will arrive in time for the meet?
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I am gonna be testing a DX100 against my Tera Player at a head-fi meet up as well soon. Also, their should be a HM-901 there. We should compare notes


----------



## ForShure

davidcotton said:


> Which card if you don't mind me asking?  I still use a dedicated device as I a)hate mobiles and b)not allowed cameras in the work place.
> 
> Cheers



The card that I currently am using is a transend 64gb
Here's a link http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002WE0QN8/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364336743&sr=8-4&pi=SL75
I got it for around $60 which is super cheap for the storage amount. It appears to be more now but still cheaper than other options. Hope that helps.


----------



## psion84

The DX100 hibino case is such a lint magnet! i wish someone could come out with an alternative case to the hibinos. Oh Btw, sweet set up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Loving this set-up every day, although looking forward to possibly tying out some 1Plus2, maybe even a Tera player at the Head-fi London meet next month.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Kickin' it old school.


----------



## kenman345

Well last year headDirect was at the meet up with a dummy model. I assume since they are coming this year that they will have a full working model with them considering its impending international availability soon. And the organizer of the meet up has a DX100 I listened to last year but didnt have a Tera player back then. So overall I expect it to be very interesting. 
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> As a long term Tera Player owner I'm definitely interested in your comparison findings with the DX100.
> 
> Has the HM-901 even been released yet? Or is this just speculation/hope that an early production model will arrive in time for the meet?
> 
> ...


----------



## treal512

Yep.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Loving this set-up every day, although looking forward to possibly tying out some 1Plus2, maybe even a Tera player at the Head-fi London meet next month.


 
  What are these gorgeous looking in ears?


----------



## jmsilva22

^^^hopefully that will be me in 40-50 years, still with headphones on.


----------



## mpawluk91

jmsilva22 said:


> ^^^hopefully that will be me in 40-50 years, still with headphones on.


 No way son I'll put that boom box on my shoulder


----------



## thoughtcriminal

mpawluk91 said:


> No way son I'll put that boom box on my shoulder




Ahh the "ghetto blaster". Always makes me wonder what its like to be deaf in one ear


----------



## Turrican2

d2000 said:


> What are these gorgeous looking in ears?




Those would be AKG K3003's, sound as good as they look.


----------



## Retrias

but they are extraordinarily expensive for non custom in ear aren't they? like 1k ++ dollar


----------



## canikickit1

iPod 80gb 5.5gen rockboxed --> pure silver LOD --> FiiO E11 --> XBA-40

My iem set up is DONE


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





canikickit1 said:


> iPod 80gb 5.5gen rockboxed --> pure silver LOD --> FiiO E11 --> XBA-40
> 
> My iem set up is DONE


 

 It is just beggining


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> ^^^hopefully that will be me in 40-50 years, still with headphones on.


 
  Don't worry man, on 29th i'll be 55. Got my first stereo receiver from my father when I was 12... Bought this 8g Zip + 32g tf card just to put it on my favorite Stones albums - flac of course. BTW Jagger is 70 ! 





   
  ****** off Comply foams!!!


----------



## Turrican2

Quote: 





retrias said:


> but they are extraordinarily expensive for non custom in ear aren't they? like 1k ++ dollar


 
  yes. £1000. Not cheap by any stretch, but build quality, design, fit and most importantly the sound!! are really something special. I use these on my beside rig as well rather than my HE-500 most of the time, they sound that good.
   
  Quote: 





psion84 said:


> The DX100 hibino case is such a lint magnet! i wish someone could come out with an alternative case to the hibinos. Oh Btw, sweet set up!


 
   
  thanks. I don't find it too bad, I am very surprised no-one else has produced a case for the DX100 though.  I love the perfect fit of the Hibino case and it doesnt add much bulk to the already large device.


----------



## JRUNCK

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Yep.


 
   
  It's officially over. This thread could go on for the next 100 years and nobody will post a better portable rig than that guy has. AMAZING!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rockin' it old school!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Experimentation rig is a go!

RWAK100-optical-xDuoo XD-01-aClear Porta NIP-01-Final Audio FI-BA-SS

EDIT:
My Hifiman RE-400 is taking a peek on the corner...


----------



## audionewbi

Now what on earth is a "aClear Porta NIP" ? :-D


----------



## VisceriousZERO

audionewbi said:


> Now what on earth is a "aClear Porta NIP" ? :-D




I'm experimenting with it and seeing what exactly it is... It doesnt need a power supply or batteries and you connect a source to it then out to the headphones...


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> I'm experimenting with it and seeing what exactly it is... It doesnt need a power supply or batteries and you connect a source to it then out to the headphones...


 
  Looking forward to your future updates  The specs looks like it suppose to solve impedance issues.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





retrias said:


> but they are extraordinarily expensive for non custom in ear aren't they? like 1k ++ dollar


 
   
  The FitEar 334 I think is the most expensive non-custom out there from memory.
   
  Here's my portable rig. After trying a lot of stuff, I ended up the most satisfied with just this. I'm overdue to try out the XBA-30s though which are improved versions of the XBA-3s however.


----------



## kenman345

I thought Final Audio Designs had a few things more expensive? 
  Quote: 





currawong said:


> The FitEar 334 I think is the most expensive non-custom out there from memory.
> 
> Here's my portable rig. After trying a lot of stuff, I ended up the most satisfied with just this. I'm overdue to try out the XBA-30s though which are improved versions of the XBA-3s however.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





currawong said:


> The FitEar 334 I think is the most expensive non-custom out there from memory.
> 
> Here's my portable rig. After trying a lot of stuff, I ended up the most satisfied with just this. I'm overdue to try out the XBA-30s though which are improved versions of the XBA-3s however.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice back-to-basics setup.
   
  These days though, there's quite a few that are pricier than the 334's (depends on where you are, I guess). At least in Japan, the Tralucent 1Plus2, FAD's Piano Fortes, and AKG K3003 to name a few. For the overseas market though, the pricing may be a little different (think the Tralucent 1Plus2 & AKG K3003 may be $50 cheaper than the 334's)...but the FADs are still "way out there".


----------



## Troubadour

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> I really like the sound signature of 335. I previously owned TG334 and switch to 335 a month ago. MH335DW is all about bass. Not in term of quantity but quality, details, clarity. Mid is still forwarded but not as much as TG334 but this is signature of all MH series I think. Treble roll off is the down side of 335 and TG334. With ALO cable, it improve treble a little bit.
> 
> Here is my portable rig combined with transportable one. ^^'


 
  Where do you get THAT much money for that stuff??
 i live in israel and we dont have places that sell amp's...
  i can only dream about having that kind of a rig...
  next week i am buying new headphones. 
  will upload later


----------



## mortonjl

Quote: 





annafrancesca said:


> My Grab and run rig
> 
> iPod Shuffle 1st Gen
> Kilipsch X10


 

 That is my gym rig


----------



## kaiss3r

_Tdk BA200 and Sansa Clip Zip (simple set-up yet reveals the real music.)_
   
  Let me share also my student's portable rig..  I'm planning to add an amp if i get the chance to earn enough bucks again..hehehe


----------



## akash neagi

currawong said:


> The FitEar 334 I think is the most expensive non-custom out there from memory.
> 
> Here's my portable rig. After trying a lot of stuff, I ended up the most satisfied with just this. I'm overdue to try out the XBA-30s though which are improved versions of the XBA-3s however.




I also love my s3 and xba-3 setup......
Really basic,
Really good.....
I don't like the ip4s and xba-3 combo......
Don't know anything about the ip5 and xba-3 combo.....


----------



## canikickit1

Quote: 





currawong said:


> The FitEar 334 I think is the most expensive non-custom out there from memory.
> 
> Here's my portable rig. After trying a lot of stuff, I ended up the most satisfied with just this. I'm overdue to try out the XBA-30s though which are improved versions of the XBA-3s however.


 
  The 30s are calling for you Curra!


----------



## meiaen

Its spring now so I need to get back on running 
Bought the se 215 and going to pair up with rocoo ba


----------



## Seekky

nice shoes. nike free run 2 iguess, i got the black one


----------



## Gofre

My new commuting rig, was getting a bit tired of lugging my iPod and amp around on the 40 min walk to and from the office. Surprisingly impressed with the sound the Nexus puts out, just wish there was a bit more oomph at the low end. Just need to find a decent media player now!
   
  LG Nexus 4>>UE900 remote cable>>Shure SE215 LE


----------



## ScreenKiller

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
   


kaiss3r said:


> _Tdk BA200 and Sansa Clip Zip (simple set-up yet reveals the real music.)_
> 
> Let me share also my student's portable rig..  I'm planning to add an amp if i get the chance to earn enough bucks again..hehehe


 

   


  nice tdk ba200's luv them , got them too.
  right now must of the time i use my 1964 ears v3 ciem. want to buy the jds labs c5 maybe that something for you too.


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





troubadour said:


> Where do you get THAT much money for that stuff??
> i live in israel and we dont have places that sell amp's...
> i can only dream about having that kind of a rig...
> next week i am buying new headphones.
> will upload later


 
   
  I live in japan, so both Go-Dap and MH335DW are a lot cheaper than anyone else that get it outside of japan.


----------



## ianmedium

OK, it was you guys fault!

In my last post of my rig I said, thats it, end game, done! Then you lot chimed in and said, oh yeah, we'll believe that when we see it :rolleyes:

So, just to placate you all I sold my LCD's and picked up these beauties today and am glad I did!



So, now I am done, Honest, thats it.. No, really, thats it, honest


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> OK, it was you guys fault!
> 
> In my last post of my rig I said, thats it, end game, done! Then you lot chimed in and said, oh yeah, we'll believe that when we see it
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Famous last words


----------



## mpawluk91

ianmedium said:


> OK, it was you guys fault!
> 
> In my last post of my rig I said, thats it, end game, done! Then you lot chimed in and said, oh yeah, we'll believe that when we see it :rolleyes:
> 
> ...


I say the same thing to my girlfriend every payday


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> OK, it was you guys fault!
> 
> In my last post of my rig I said, thats it, end game, done! Then you lot chimed in and said, oh yeah, we'll believe that when we see it
> 
> ...


 
  I wonder if you walk with them outside since its pretty much a portable rig


----------



## ianmedium

I can certainly see me using these in my local coffee shop right out of my 801 (they sound great out of it!)


----------



## MilesDavis2

Ipod 80 gb + Pico Power


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## MilesDavis2

Ipod 80 gb + Fiio L3 + Blue Pico


----------



## edmonem

my zu mobius mk2 came in today...I'm a short guy so i opted for a short cable. I've got a colorful rig
iPod classic > venturecraft go dap dd socket 1 (muses01) > alo rx mk2 > hd650


----------



## edmonem

I keep double posting today....*edited*


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





edmonem said:


> my zu mobius mk2 came in today...I'm a short guy so i opted for a short cable. I've got a colorful rig
> iPod classic > venturecraft go dap dd socket 1 (muses01) > alo rx mk2 > hd650


 
  That Zu is great, I've had it for years on my 650's.


----------



## edmonem

dallan said:


> That Zu is great, I've had it for years on my 650's.


Yeah, I've only heard great reviews about it...so far, I can hear slight differences...too bad they don't sell them new (already burned in)


----------



## Annafrancesca

kaiss3r said:


> _Tdk BA200 and Sansa Clip Zip (simple set-up yet reveals the real music.)_
> 
> Let me share also my student's portable rig..  I'm planning to add an amp if i get the chance to earn enough bucks again..hehehe




Those TDK BA200 sure looks sexy


----------



## Annafrancesca

mortonjl said:


> That is my gym rig




...simple yet packs a punch.


----------



## Jepu

What I usually go around with

  and the new kid when I don't wanna keep something as huge on my head.

   
  I really need a new iDevice LOD though. Stupid FiiO L9 lost the left channel after using it for two whole weeks. Thought something designed for portable use would've been sturdier.


----------



## audiotux

i know it is not much but here is my portable rig a cowon x9 objective2 built by flying dutchman audio and a set of westone 3's but i cannot seem to upload a picture at the moment


----------



## snapple10

Playing with Sony PHA-1 ( amp/DAC) with different phones;  V-Moda M100 won out , tonight
  Got a new LOD for my gym / ultraportable rig too  
   
  Anybody has the V-Moda VERZA and Sony PHA-1 and can compare the two ?


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





audiotux said:


> i know it is not much but here is my portable rig a cowon x9 objective2 built by flying dutchman audio and a set of westone 3's but i cannot seem to upload a picture at the moment


 
   
  You need to post more, mate, before uploading photo's...we'll wait


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Playing with Sony PHA-1 ( amp/DAC) with different phones;  V-Moda M100 won out , tonight
> Got a new LOD for my gym / ultraportable rig too
> 
> Anybody has the *V-Moda VERZA and Sony PHA-1* and can compare the two ?


 

 I would be very interested in this comparison as well. Actually any comparison with the other iDevice DAC's (HP-P1, CLAS, DD)


----------



## Kalakaka

I'm a noob to the site, so I can't post any pictures yet.  However, when I posted a few weeks ago, I had an 80gb iPod Classic 6th gen and some Audio Technica M30s. Since then the upgrade fever has hit me.  I can't really afford anything high end but today I just received my Grado SR80i headphones and cMoyBB v2.03 headphone amp.  The SR80i sound incredible but it is going to take some time to get used to the pads.


----------



## kenman345

Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet.
  Quote: 





kalakaka said:


> I'm a noob to the site, so I can't post any pictures yet.  However, when I posted a few weeks ago, I had an 80gb iPod Classic 6th gen and some Audio Technica M30s. Since then the upgrade fever has hit me.  I can't really afford anything high end but today I just received my Grado SR80i headphones and cMoyBB v2.03 headphone amp.  The SR80i sound incredible but it is going to take some time to get used to the pads.


----------



## audiotux

Ok I have been a long time reader first time poster I guess I will have to play catch up





jamesy1969 said:


> You need to post more, mate, before uploading photo's...we'll wait


----------



## ace8888

My ultra portable rigs






Spiral Ear SE5 & sansa clip+ SanDisk


----------



## kimvictor

There seems to be no UERM in this tread. I should post mine when it comes.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## muzic4life

digitalfreak said:


>




Have u ever confused which iem you gonna use?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





ace8888 said:


> My ultra portable rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What I find most amusing is you're less portable rig is an Altmann Tera Player with Spiral Ear SE5's. That must really be some inconvenience lugging such bulk around


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> There seems to be no UERM in this tread. I should post mine when it comes.


 
  I'll be posting my PRMs soon


----------



## VisceriousZERO

While we're on topic...



My two vices, hifi and comics 

iPod Classic-Go-DAP X (LME4890)-TH600

And a Kotobukiya ArtFX New 52 Superman Statuette.

EDIT:

Happy 75th anniversary to Superman! Wewhew!


----------



## Double C




----------



## SkyBleu

I saw this picture on my Facebook feed and couldn't help, but take it to this thread!
   
  To me, I think the Audeze LCD 2 fit that 2013 picture perfectly :')


----------



## bartus

skybleu said:


> I saw this picture on my Facebook feed and couldn't help, but take it to this thread!
> 
> To me, I think the Audeze LCD 2 fit that 2013 picture perfectly :')




I think they used a very small guy with very tight jeans. My baggy fit jeans did fit a discman and phillips expanium easy.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





bartus said:


> I think they used a very small guy with very tight jeans. My baggy fit jeans did fit a discman and phillips expanium easy.


 
  Haha that's one hell of a size you got there, mate!


----------



## bartus

Nope just size 32 of the realy baggy wu-wear, aem'kei nyc, southpole, 6th gear. Ecko and the likes  And I am not joking they did fit the original expanium 101 the biggest portable thing I ever encountered.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> I saw this picture on my Facebook feed and couldn't help, but take it to this thread!
> 
> To me, I think the Audeze LCD 2 fit that 2013 picture perfectly :')
> 
> ...


 
  Speaking as one who has the LCD3, they do not feel like this. And anytime they do start to feel a bit heavy, I just listen for a brief second and all is perfect.  Have you ever tried a paid of LCDs? Try it, I think you'll dig-em.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





bartus said:


> Nope just size 32 of the realy baggy wu-wear, aem'kei nyc, southpole, 6th gear. Ecko and the likes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can imagine it fitting into the back pockets! but not the fronts haha I never recall the front pockets of baggy jeans ever being so big!
  Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Speaking as one who has the LCD3, they do not feel like this. And anytime they do start to feel a bit heavy, I just listen for a brief second and all is perfect.  Have you ever tried a paid of LCDs? Try it, I think you'll dig-em.


 
  No, sadly, I have never tried a pair of LCDs I desire to, but you know, their price is way out of my range! Nor do I know anyone nearby who has them.. It's just from a bystander's point of view that they look horrendously massive and heavy.


----------



## mpawluk91

bartus said:


> I think they used a very small guy with very tight jeans. My baggy fit jeans did fit a discman and phillips expanium easy.


Hell yeah son I used to walk to school with my Walkman CD player in my front pocket everyday


----------



## bartus

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> There seems to be no UERM in this tread. I should post mine when it comes.


 
  Here you go, this is my portable rig. KISS- Keep It Simple Stupid!!!    UERM + Nano 7th generation.


----------



## kenman345

How you liking the Nano? I was thinking of picking one up for a few albums and my podcasts 
  Quote: 





bartus said:


> Here you go, this is my portable rig. KISS- Keep It Simple Stupid!!!    UERM + Nano 7th generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimsonny

Wanna redo my Sub so errrrrm:
   
   

  Westone 4s
   

   
  Some Ultra Portable Amps
   

  Fireye Amps and CustomCans Uber Modded HD-25s
   

   Erm are these rigs as portable as the source? This is one of my AK100 rigs heheheh. Optical to Rein Audio X3-DAC to Tube Amp Bl-2 to HE-500


----------



## ace8888

kenman345 said:


> What I find most amusing is you're less portable rig is an Altmann Tera Player with Spiral Ear SE5's. That must really be some inconvenience lugging such bulk around




I really need a screen to select my song on the go; while the altmann tera is for serious joy and listening at night


----------



## mpawluk91

kenman345 said:


> How you liking the Nano? I was thinking of picking one up for a few albums and my podcasts


Don't bother with it I have one and its complete trash


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  It is nice to have choices....


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> I saw this picture on my Facebook feed and couldn't help, but take it to this thread!
> 
> To me, I think the Audeze LCD 2 fit that 2013 picture perfectly :')


 
   
   
  That is hilarious. I laughed 'til it hurt.
  It's good to make fun of ourselves and this skewers the head-fi hipster wonderfully.


----------



## malmc02

My new portable rig. 
5.5G iMod 80gb w/Rockbox -> ALO V2 -> RSA P51 Mustang -> Grado 3.5mm adapter cable -> AT W5000

Had trouble finding a good portable bag for my stuff, the W5000 case is big! 
Configured a Cannon camera bag, which works really well for the phones. 

Burn time so far is about 25 hours, and I'm pretty happy so far. Clear sound, and the bass is pretty good considering all that ppl say about the low end on the AT's. This my first high end audio attempt, and plan to use this rig on the bus since I spend about 2hrs per day on it. Looking forward to the bus a little more now.  

Hoping it sounds even better after it is all broken in. Might pick up some M50's for a little low end variety since I listen to a wide variety of styles. My only concern is the RSA has some hiss when turned up and has static whenever you turn the volume knob. Also, when I switch the gain from low to med or high, I can't turn it up much without the left earpiece distorting and cutting out. Keeping the gain on low for now, sounds best there. 














photo sharing sites


----------



## bartus

mpawluk91 said:


> Don't bother with it I have one and its complete trash




And are you going to enlighten us with a opinion based on solid arguments or are you just taunting??


----------



## kenman345

Like his community profile, I think he's just gonna taunt us
  Quote: 





bartus said:


> And are you going to enlighten us with a opinion based on solid arguments or are you just taunting??


----------



## mpawluk91

Lol I can't even take a nap without people thinking I'm a troll, it's totally just my opinion but I didn't care for it. Bad battery life, no LOD port :'( and too small for my hands lol. Idk I just think your better off going with an older nano. The sound quality was ok but not stellar. And oh yeah it's 150 BUCKS


----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





malmc02 said:


> My new portable rig.
> 5.5G iMod 80gb w/Rockbox -> ALO V2 -> RSA P51 Mustang -> Grado 3.5mm adapter cable -> AT W5000
> 
> Had trouble finding a good portable bag for my stuff, the W5000 case is big!
> ...


 
  Nice rig Malmc02!
  How do you find the iMod compared to other regular i-devices? Thinking about picking one up in the future.


----------



## mpawluk91

forshure said:


> Nice rig Malmc02!
> How do you find the iMod compared to other regular i-devices? Thinking about picking one up in the future.


Send a message to compicat he can Imod one that you already have for 170 usd, I don't know if that deal includes a black gate LOD cable so u'll have to ask him. Also he told me his Imod is the same if not better than red wine audio Imod


----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Send a message to compicat he can Imod one that you already have for 170 usd, I don't know if that deal includes a black gate LOD cable so u'll have to ask him. Also he told me his Imod is the same if not better than red wine audio Imod


 

 Thanks, good to know. Making the deal much more tempting.


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





bartus said:


> Here you go, this is my portable rig. KISS- Keep It Simple Stupid!!!    UERM + Nano 7th generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm literally drooling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for minimalism


----------



## mpawluk91

He sells stuff on eBay too. You can buy a ipod 5.5 that he imodded with the black gate LOD all for 240 bucks


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> He sells stuff on eBay too. You can buy a ipod 5.5 that he imodded with the black gate LOD all for 240 bucks


 
  Pretty sure Red Wine Audio owns the trademark/intellectual property rights to iMod. Any other modifications done by someone else should be considered DIYmod's


----------



## mpawluk91

Yeah but other company's have done it too like whiplash, getting it done by red wine isn't worth it dude wayy to much money


----------



## zenki14

To be honest it's not worth paying extra for others to do it.  Best thing is to DIY.  Just grab a soldering iron, solder and gather parts needed.  Unless you have like absolutely zero experience in soldering, or you just don't have time to DIY..
   
  Happy with mine done about 2 years ago.  Going strong and no signs of failure.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





bartus said:


> Here you go, this is my portable rig. KISS- Keep It Simple Stupid!!!    UERM + Nano 7th generation.


 

 It works if you...


----------



## bartus

doublea71 said:


> It works if you...




???


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> How you liking the Nano? I was thinking of picking one up for a few albums and my podcasts


 
  Try the sony E series MP3. I personally have one, and love it. It has pretty good SQ and also have a LOD. It is also very responsive(quick), UI is simple, doesn't require iTunes, is very portable, and finally, cheap.


----------



## sree

My portable system is made up of iPod Video (iMod by Red Wine Audio) + Alo line out Cable + Just Audio AHA-120 + Cardas 1/4 to 1/8 converter and Denon AH-D7000. I tried various headphones and in-ears from Denon (AH-D2000, AH-D5000), Sennheiser (HD595, HD439, PX100), Ethymotic Research (ER4), Sony (MDX EX 1000), BeyerDynamic (DT770) and I forget others, also tried various amps (Nuforce Icon mobile, HeadRoom Air Head, iQube) but nothing comes close to this one. I get strange looks in the bus and office as I surrounded by people who have mostly stock ear buds and at times only one ear plugged in. One of these days I am going to Print a t-shirt which says "Audiophile & Proud" in the front and the details of my gear at the back.


----------



## audionewbi

That is a wonderful setup Sree.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





sree said:


> My portable system is made up of iPod Video (iMod by Red Wine Audio) + Alo line out Cable + Just Audio AHA-120 + Cardas 1/4 to 1/8 converter and Denon AH-D7000. I tried various headphones and in-ears from Denon (AH-D2000, AH-D5000), Sennheiser (HD595, HD439, PX100), Ethymotic Research (ER4), Sony (MDX EX 1000), BeyerDynamic (DT770) and I forget others, also tried various amps (Nuforce Icon mobile, HeadRoom Air Head, iQube) but nothing comes close to this one. I get strange looks in the bus and office as I surrounded by people who have mostly stock ear buds and at times only one ear plugged in. One of these days I am going to Print a t-shirt which says "Audiophile & Proud" in the front and the details of my gear at the back.


 
  Does your amp+ipod even fit in a pocket? It looks big for a portable setup.


----------



## sree

Well amp in one pocket and the iPod in another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There is no way I can listen to it on the go but in a bus/train/office where I am mostly sitting, this is just amazing. I have not come anything closer to this in sound signature yet in the semi-open / closed category. 
   
  Just Audio AHA-120 is a truly under appreciated amp and it even drives my HD-800's to a respectable volume with good dynamics. For a while I was carrying NuForce HAP-100 to office just so that I can get better dynamics with Denon's but AHA-120 is so good that it didn't make me miss the amp, also I no longer have to carry a heavy amp along and explain it every time to the office security. Not that they do not grill me everyday about the AHA-120.


----------



## audionewbi

I dont think AHA-120 is under appreciated, it is just the price tag makes it harder for people to buy and appreciate :-D


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Does your amp+ipod even fit in a pocket? It looks big for a portable setup.


 
   






........................portable in a bag!!   I do it!


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> ........................portable in a bag!!   I do it!


 





That sounds more transportable!


----------



## kenman345

Only information I can find on it isn't any favorable. It's more expensive and I'd have to carry new cables for it. I have an iPhone 5 and if I can get the iPod Nano then I have a spare Lightning Cable which makes the idea of spending $150 on a device a little better when it comes with things that are convenient and usable. I think the only way I would get some other device for my Podcasts is if it was small and had wifi so it could keep everything automatically up to date.
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Try the sony E series MP3. I personally have one, and love it. It has pretty good SQ and also have a LOD. It is also very responsive(quick), UI is simple, doesn't require iTunes, is very portable, and finally, cheap.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Only information I can find on it isn't any favorable. It's more expensive and I'd have to carry new cables for it. I have an iPhone 5 and if I can get the iPod Nano then I have a spare Lightning Cable which makes the idea of spending $150 on a device a little better when it comes with things that are convenient and usable. I think the only way I would get some other device for my Podcasts is if it was small and had wifi so it could keep everything automatically up to date.


 
  I can see how it might not fit you. Well, I have no other suggestions. BTW, what did you find that was unfavorable? I personally think that these are great DAP.


----------



## malmc02

forshure said:


> Nice rig Malmc02!
> How do you find the iMod compared to other regular i-devices? Thinking about picking one up in the future.




Thanks, ForShure, am enjoying it. I spent some time listening to iMod vs iPod and bypassing some of that junk in the iPod does make a difference, at least to my ears...


----------



## mosshorn

I've really been eyeing the idea of a new Nano. I love their design. But since I JUST bought an Ipod Mini to mod and a Ipod Shuffle.....:X
   
   
   
  P.S.- $100 to whoever can figure out how to get a microSD card slot in the Shuffle!


----------



## rudi0504

My 4 best Dac amp combo :
   
  from left to right :
   
  1. Source : iPhone 4 G 
      Dac : Ventura craft go dap dd1 with muse 02 
      Amp : RSA Intruder 
   
  2. Source : iPhone 4 S
      Dac : cyberlabs class -dB 
      Amp : alo Rx 3 B
   
  3. Source : iPod classic 7 G 160 GB
      Dac : cyberlabs class solo old 
      Amp : RSA RS 71 A 
   
  4. Source : AK 100 DIY mod 
      Dac : Ibasso DB 2 balance Dac mod
      Amp : Pico Power orange


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My 4 best Dac amp combo :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Rudi, that is a great collection! I am sticking to the basics:
   
  iPod Classic 7G, Fostex HP-P1, Toxic Cables Silver Poison LOD and my JH16's
   
   

   
  If it's not broken, why fix it? ...(I know, I know... because there is more gear to try....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Rudi, that is a great collection! I am sticking to the basics:
> 
> iPod Classic 7G, Fostex HP-P1, Toxic Cables Silver Poison LOD and my JH16's
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you longbowbbs 
  i love my fostex hp p 1 too with iPod classic 7 G is excellent combo 
  ( I charge my fostex hp p 1 + external amp alo intercontinental V2 is very good combo )


----------



## rudi0504

I wish all head fi friends 
  happy Eastern to you all 
  GBU


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I wish all head fi friends
> happy Eastern to you all
> GBU


 
  Thanks Rudi, you too


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I wish all head fi friends
> happy Eastern to you all
> GBU


 
  +1...


----------



## kenman345

Price more than the iPod Nano, no real advantage over the nano and I am an Apple user so iPod's are just easier for me even though I can't use it for my Tera Player, it's what I use to keep up on Podcasts and for my phone
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I can see how it might not fit you. Well, I have no other suggestions. BTW, what did you find that was unfavorable? I personally think that these are great DAP.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you longbowbbs
> i love my fostex hp p 1 too with iPod classic 7 G is excellent combo
> ( I charge my fostex hp p 1 + external amp alo intercontinental V2 is very good combo )


 
   
  Awesome set of rigs there indeed  
   
  Rudi, Im wondering for a fellow head-fier, Would you be able to test the following setup - 
  iPhone or iPod > Solo ( the old model ) > iBasso DB2, Then say the RSA 71 A ( Or the B if you have it ) with a set of on ears like the HD25's ( Im sure you have a pair?! )
  If you can I would greatly appreciate it as soon I'll have iPod/iPhone > Solo ( original single ended model ) > DB2 > iBasso PB2 Pelican. Which will run either HD25 1 II's, My Beyer Hybrids, My IE8's or my MDR-SA5000's.
  Would be nice to get some input dude 
  All my cables to connect the rig up are being made by Frank ( Toxic Cables )
   
  And a Quick hello to my fellow intoxicated friend Longbow!  Hey mate 
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I wish all head fi friends
> happy Eastern to you all
> GBU


 
   
  Thank you Rudi!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey Paul! Easter greetings to you and yours!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Hey Paul! Easter greetings to you and yours!


 
   
  Thank you Eric, You too buddy


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Awesome set of rigs there indeed
> 
> Rudi, Im wondering for a fellow head-fier, Would you be able to test the following setup -
> iPhone or iPod > Solo ( the old model ) > iBasso DB2, Then say the RSA 71 A ( Or the B if you have it ) with a set of on ears like the HD25's ( Im sure you have a pair?! )
> ...


 
  Hi Paul 
  for I device Dac until now cyberlabs solo old is still one of the best Dac what I have 
   
  db 2 is very good too 
   
  if these two Dac as stock Dac ( no modification ) the class solo sound better than my DB 2
   
  If you go for full balance like :
  Than shine the ibasso dB 2 > iPod > RSA RS 71 b better than class solo , in term of soundstage and detail 
  but for bass impact my class solo is the best 
   
  for your Sennheiser HD 25 is better if your pair with :
  ipod > class solo old> RSA RS 71 A > HD 25 
   
  RS 71 A has more punchier bass than my RS 71 B upgrade .
  RS 71 B upgrade more clarity and detail compare to RS 71 A .
   
  this my IMO


----------



## Jamesy1969

Quote: 





sree said:


> One of these days I am going to Print a t-shirt which says "Audiophile & Proud" in the front and the details of my gear at the back.


 
   
  That's a genius idea. It could be combined with a head-fi design but personalised on the back, similar to a tour T-shirt.


----------



## dallan

There was a head-fi store at one time with coffee mugs, tee shirts and caps among other things.  Don't know if it still exists.


----------



## Jamesy1969

If it does, it's well hidden


----------



## meiaen

rudi0504 said:


> My 4 best Dac amp combo :
> 
> from left to right :
> 
> ...





Im curious why are you using a dac on the diy ak100 ?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Im curious why are you using a dac on the diy ak100 ?


 
  He wants a louder line out to feed its pico power perhaps?


----------



## greenmac

Would be great if the store existed


----------



## Ziilot

It's been a while since I last posted here. And it seems that almost all of my gear have changed during that time.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





ziilot said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here. And it seems that almost all of my gear have changed during that time.


 
  What dap is that to the left right?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> What dap is that to the left?


 
  I assume that's some kind of tablet.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





greenmac said:


> Would be great if the store existed


 
  Last time I checked it out was before they changed the forum format to what it is now.  A while back.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> What dap is that to the left?


 
  Oops. I meant right.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> He wants a louder line out to feed its pico power perhaps?


 
   
  Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Im curious why are you using a dac on the diy ak100 ?


 
  Hi maiaen and Audionewbi 
   
  AK 100 DIY sound quality is already very good as dap 
   
  with external dac in my set up is ibasso dB 2 , to bypass internal Dac from AK 100 DIY .
  in this set up my goal to improve the sound quality from AK 100 DIY .
   
  with ibasso dB 2 the sound quality from AK 100 DIY as pure transport improve significant .
  not Lauder 
   
  as I was mentioned in my previous page , that AK 100 stock is very good as pure transport 
  with my AK 100 DIY has the same SQ improvement with external Dac .


----------



## Ziilot

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's Sony Walkman NW-A806, my second DAP ever. Still sounding great after all these years, not a fan of SonicStage though :S


----------



## MetalMessiaH

My 1-st post on this thread 
  Hope you like it.
  Cowon J3 in the Rearth Ringke Silicone case and Sennheiser IE80


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





metalmessiah said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great looking combo, and welcome to the party!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Great looking combo, and welcome to the party!


 
   
  You forgot to apologise about his wallet lol!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





metalmessiah said:


> My 1-st post on this thread
> Hope you like it.
> Cowon J3 in the Rearth Ringke Silicone case and Sennheiser IE80


 
   
  Good first post dude 
  If you need a cable for those ie80's I know a man who can help


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> You forgot to apologise about his wallet lol!


 
   
  He has a J3 and IE80's, if that's his baseline, I should say "sorry about your second mortgage"


----------



## MetalMessiaH

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> He has a J3 and IE80's, if that's his baseline, I should say "sorry about your second mortgage"


 

 second is right 1-st one was for the Essence ST Q701 combo


----------



## JuanseAmador

It's impossible to make a thread like this here at Head-Fi. 
Why? Because everyone starts discussing about the pictures and the end result is 30% pictures and 70% text. 

No offense because I do it too.


----------



## H20Fidelity

metalmessiah said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^ I like this. ^. Especially the silicon case, very stealth.


----------



## rudi0504

My ed 8 ruthenium best synergy 
  Source : AK 100 DIY mod 
  Amp : Pico Power orange colour 
  Headphone : Ed 8 Ruthenium recable whiplash twag & Twcu v2
  Cable : Venturacraft mini to mini 
              Balance adaptor RSA to mini Norse Audio Reign 8 braid x 26 awg


----------



## audionewbi

rudi how to the edition 8 sound right out of the AK100?


----------



## Yuceka




----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





yuceka said:


>


 
  That is a Chris_Himself cable, right?


----------



## Yuceka

^ Correct.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I'm serbious here


----------



## Retrias

its fine , at some point , the definition of portable rig turns into "whatever the hell that doesn't need a wall wart" while your ipad is not pocketable , neither is a 3 piece stack due to their thickness


----------



## TrollDragon

I've noticed that there are a few mini to mini interconnects posted recently that have tape around one end of them.
  Is there a reason for this? I really hope it's not that someone thinks that wire has a direction...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I've noticed that there are a few mini to mini interconnects posted recently that have tape around one end of them.
> Is there a reason for this? I really hope it's not that someone thinks that wire has a direction...


----------



## Redcarmoose

retrias said:


> its fine , at some point , the definition of portable rig turns into "whatever the hell that doesn't need a wall wart" while your ipad is not pocketable , neither is a 3 piece stack due to their thickness


. 



Amazingly it plays dance music well. Not that loud but has a nice quality. Better than I would have ever thought. The issue to get over is using a shoulder bag and looking like a spaceman.


----------



## Mimouille

The wires need to have a direction otherwise how do you know which way the music goes ?





trolldragon said:


> I've noticed that there are a few mini to mini interconnects posted recently that have tape around one end of them.
> Is there a reason for this? I really hope it's not that someone thinks that wire has a direction... :rolleyes:


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The wires need to have a direction otherwise how do you know which way the music goes ?


 
  By the order that you rig is stacked together... which is why your player is always on top.


----------



## Jamesy1969

Don't the electrons need directions?


----------



## Jamesy1969

Knobby double post. Must have been RFI.


----------



## fuzzy1969

leptons go a bit wonky donkey in the presence of a magnetic field.


----------



## Kamakahah

I flip my mini to mini around in whatever direction I didn't bother to think about and surprise, nothing changes.


----------



## audiotux




----------



## mpawluk91




----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The wires need to have a direction otherwise how do you know which way the music goes ?


 
  You are right Michael , from the factory the cable has the direction , if we make mini to mini or mini to Lod , we must take note on the cable direction .
  itbis very important to get the right SQ .
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> rudi how to the edition 8 sound right out of the AK100?


 
  Ed 8 ruthenium direct to my AK 100 mod sound very good , with my pico power sound better 
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I've noticed that there are a few mini to mini interconnects posted recently that have tape around one end of them.
> Is there a reason for this? I really hope it's not that someone thinks that wire has a direction...


 
  If you look my Ventura craft mini to mini I make white tape as source , after I do comparison with this mini to mini.because this cable don't have direction .
  you can do like me, use the same songs better with percussion and bass , you try it with the same volume level , and take it out and turn the other way and hear your music again.
  you can notice sound different .
  than you mark as your source which direction is better


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> The wires need to have a direction otherwise how do you know which way the music goes ?




Exactly, I plugged my cable in the wrong way once, and the music came out backwards.:rolleyes:


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Exactly, I plugged my cable in the wrong way once, and the music came out backwards.


 
  Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Exactly, I plugged my cable in the wrong way once, and the music came out backwards.


 

 DON'T listen to any Metal tracks that way... They all have this Barry Manilow type of sound played backwards.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sorry...
  I am not to trying offend but wire having a "Direction" reminds me of this thread where they claim that little glass AC fuses have a sound and a direction as well...
  It's obvious that with these old ears of mine that I just can't hear into the MHz range like some can.
   
  Carry on with moar pictures, I will not OT any more...


----------



## mosshorn

Welcome to budget-fi, gents. Surprisingly, I LOVE THE SOUND OF THIS SHUFFLE. I might start a blog soon, auto sync up the shuffle every time I connect it, and write some stuff about what it gives me. Thoughts?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Welcome to budget-fi, gents. Surprisingly, I LOVE THE SOUND OF THIS SHUFFLE. I might start a blog soon, auto sync up the shuffle every time I connect it, and write some stuff about what it gives me. Thoughts?


 
   
  Primo Budget-Fi
  Post that over here as well for all to see.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> By the order that you rig is stacked together... which is why your player is always on top.


 

 Oh right...but that is only if you listen to crap, because crap will go downhill


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Sorry...
> I am not to trying offend but wire having a "Direction" reminds me of this thread where they claim that little glass AC fuses have a sound and a direction as well...
> It's obvious that with these old ears of mine that I just can't hear into the MHz range like some can.
> 
> Carry on with moar pictures, I will not OT any more...


 
  So is head fi for discussion and sharing our experience in audio world 
  you no need to say sorry .
  i am old too but still can hear the different


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> DON'T listen to any Metal tracks that way... They all have this Barry Manilow type of sound played backwards.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Welcome to budget-fi, gents. Surprisingly, I LOVE THE SOUND OF THIS SHUFFLE. I might start a blog soon, auto sync up the shuffle every time I connect it, and write some stuff about what it gives me. Thoughts?


 
   
   
  I have posted these same thoughts. The Shuffle has a great warmth and gets loud all by itself. Who would know by the looks of the 1st gen? They still sell em new in box old stock on Ebay last time I looked. Truly a deal.


----------



## edmonem

Today I swapped out my 8 yr old iPod mini for a 16gb flash card and a battery with double the capacity.then I rock boxed it.so far I'm loving the rockbox options and advanced settings.


----------



## amzies01

At first I felt embarrassed to put my rig on here with all the awesome stuff I've seen on this thread.. . But I love my simple rig ... . Rockboxed Sansa Clip+, FiiO E5, FiiO L8, and my beloved VSonic VC02.. .
   
   

   
   
  Wish I had a better LOD tho... . But this works..


----------



## Redcarmoose

edmonem said:


> Today I swapped out my 8 yr old iPod mini for a 16gb flash card and a battery with double the capacity.then I rock boxed it.so far I'm loving the rockbox options and advanced settings.








You replaced the memory and battery yourself?


----------



## ForShure

redcarmoose said:


> You replaced the memory and battery yourself?



It's easy, did the same myself. Barring any mishaps my mini will be able to live forever!


----------



## Redcarmoose

forshure said:


> It's easy, did the same myself. Barring any mishaps my mini will be able to live forever!






Very cool, my mini from 05 just finally passed out this week in fact. Any links on what to buy and how to get it apart?


----------



## edmonem

To





redcarmoose said:


> Very cool, my mini from 05 just finally passed out this week in fact. Any links on what to buy and how to get it apart?



Took me about 20-25 min to take apart, swap,and put back together. Then about 1 hour to restore the iPod, update and sync music to see if it is working properly. And them another 30 min to rockbox and add songs. Give or take a few minutes. Just go on amazon and search for iPod mini battery. And the related searches will link you to the flash card. Links would be amazon and rockbox.org , spent less than $30.


----------



## Redcarmoose

edmonem said:


> To
> Took me about 20-25 min to take apart, swap,and put back together. Then about 1 hour to restore the iPod, update and sync music to see if it is working properly. And them another 30 min to rockbox and add songs. Give or take a few minutes. Just go on amazon and search for iPod mini battery. And the related searches will link you to the flash card. Links would be amazon and rockbox.org , spent less than $30.




THX


----------



## thoughtcriminal

amzies01 said:


> At first I felt embarrassed to put my rig on here with all the awesome stuff I've seen on this thread.. . But I love my simple rig ... . Rockboxed Sansa Clip+, FiiO E5, FiiO L8, and my beloved VSonic VC02.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be too embarrassed. I haven't heard the vc02 but the clip is amazing. You're standing right at the edge of the cliff of diminishing returns
I'm there too. Clip zip > modified Sony mdr-v7 and there is nothing else ive heard under $200 to replace either piece that sounds enough better enough (and suits my personal taste) to justify the price. I keep hearing good things about modified t50rp though


----------



## davidcotton

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Very cool, my mini from 05 just finally passed out this week in fact. Any links on what to buy and how to get it apart?


 

 Just sent you a pm, enjoy


----------



## amzies01

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> Don't be too embarrassed. I haven't heard the vc02 but the clip is amazing. You're standing right at the edge of the cliff of diminishing returns
> I'm there too. Clip zip > modified Sony mdr-v7 and there is nothing else ive heard under $200 to replace either piece that sounds enough better enough (and suits my personal taste) to justify the price. I keep hearing good things about modified t50rp though


 
  Yes, I agree. The Clip is amazing. I gave up a Rocoo P to get it. No, I don't think that the Clip is better than the Rocoo, in fact I think the Rocoo ia better, just not 2x the price better. Sold my Rocoo, bought a Clip, and I still had extra money. Rockboxed it as soon as I got them and haven't thought of letting them go ever since. 
   
  The VC02 is just unbeatable at its price point. In fact, ljokerl has rated its sound 8.1/10, at par with IEMs at the 150USD price point, at only 30-35USD. But my adoration of this lil beast doesn't stem from the reviews as I was prolly one of the first 5 head-fiers to get them after reading the VC02 appreciation thread, before any review actually came out on any site, cept for one from a chinese site. It's based on my personal intimate experience with it. You should try it. It wouldn't cost you a lot and you might actually like it. There's very little to hate about it. It's a no-lose situation.
   
  As for my rig, I wish I had a shorter LOD so that I plug the earphones on top of the rig and not at the side. But I don't have the DIY know-how, so... I have to make do with a L8... It works, though and I'm happy about my setup. Not bulky. Readily pocketable... 
   
  It really is all about personal tastes. "To each one his own." Glad you found it in a setup that didn't burn your pockets too much. Same with me. Budget-fi never sounded so good.


----------



## mpawluk91

redcarmoose said:


> You replaced the memory and battery yourself?


I did too man but on a ipod video took me 20 minutes


----------



## Annafrancesca

> Welcome to budget-fi, gents. Surprisingly, I LOVE THE SOUND OF THIS SHUFFLE. I might start a blog soon, auto sync up the shuffle every time I connect it, and write some stuff about what it gives me. Thoughts?




I'm in love with the 1st gen shuffles mids - and bass


----------



## mpawluk91

annafrancesca said:


> I'm in love with the 1st gen shuffles mids - and bass


I'm in love with a stripper


----------



## TrollDragon

mpawluk91 said:


> annafrancesca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in love with the 1st gen shuffles mids - and bass
> ...


 I lived with a stripper when I was younger. Her income was amazing, but the jealousy was way too much to handle on my end. Just too young.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PinoyPogiman

On a side note of Portable rigs......
   
  This is a half translucent.. *Prison* Sansa clip+... haha.
   
  my Father returned from prison, happy to see us as we're happy to see him!
   
  This was his portable rig
  Prison Sansa Clip+
  Sansa stock earphones...
   
  he has over 200 songs in it with out 13 days of service left... after which it stops working and bricks itself.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





annafrancesca said:


> I'm in love with the 1st gen shuffles mids - and bass


 
  are the 1st gen shuffles better than newer ipods?


----------



## mpawluk91

trolldragon said:


> I lived with a stripper when I was younger. Her income was amazing, but the jealousy was way too much to handle on my end. Just too young.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


That was deep man


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Soo...who wants to go to prison to grab me one of these bad boys?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Soo...who wants to go to prison to grab me one of these bad boys?


 
   
_*Sooo..You want someone to go to prison and grab bad boys???*_


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





annafrancesca said:


> I'm in love with the 1st gen shuffles mids - and bass


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> _*Sooo..You want someone to go to prison and grab bad boys???*_


 
  Oh lord! NO! hahaha


----------



## Annafrancesca

kimvictor said:


> are the 1st gen shuffles better than newer ipods?




I've had:
iPod mini 1st gen
iPod Nano 3rd
IPod Nano 4th
IPod Nano 6th
IPod Nano 7th
IPod Touch 4th
IPod Touch 5th

To my ears, none of them came close to the Shuffle 1st Gen's quality through the headphone out. Too bad it doesnt have a true lineout.

Edit: I think the Touch 4th and 5th and maybe the Nano 6th are the closest.


----------



## SkyBleu

annafrancesca said:


> I've had:
> iPod mini 1st gen
> iPod Nano 3rd
> IPod Nano 4th
> ...




Am I the only one who thinks the nano 3rd gen has good SQ? :rolleyes:


----------



## Annafrancesca

^^ oh no no...sorry, I overlooked the 3rd Nano. They are great too!


----------



## JuanseAmador

skybleu said:


> annafrancesca said:
> 
> 
> > I've had:
> ...




The first one was awesome.


----------



## Nagasaki_Kid

prison sansa clip. hope he bought some prison koss cl20 with koss 60 ohm driver for a prison audiophile rig. He sould have went with a sony srf39fp. The srf39 radio gets 100hrs on a single aa and no bricking unlike the sansa . replace 2 capacitor with higher values like Dr. Xin mod and you have a decent rig.

Prison Electrnics must have a clear outer case to check for contraband.


----------



## mpawluk91

nagasaki_kid said:


> prison sansa clip. hope he bought some prison koss cl20 with koss 60 ohm driver for a prison audiophile rig. He sould have went with a sony srf39fp. The srf39 radio gets 100hrs on a single aa and no bricking unlike the sansa . replace 2 capacitor with higher values like Dr. Xin mod and you have a decent rig.
> 
> Prison Electrnics must have a clear outer case to check for contraband.


Also requires a sandpaper like texture to make inserting painful


----------



## Redcarmoose

annafrancesca said:


> I've had:
> iPod mini 1st gen
> iPod Nano 3rd
> IPod Nano 4th
> ...






Yes!


----------



## Mimouille

Here is my first test pairing....the ninja rig.


----------



## Rollk2

Minimum minimorum in size, maximum maximorum in SQ, great rig Mimouille ! Mine come soon, less high end, more "usefull" with 64go


----------



## Mimouille

rollk2 said:


> Minimum minimorum in size, maximum maximorum in SQ, great rig Mimouille ! Mine come soon, less high end, more "usefull" with 64go



Thanks


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Here is my first test pairing....the ninja rig.


 
  What CIEM are those?


----------



## Mimouille

kimvictor said:


> What CIEM are those?


 Unique Melody Miracles with Silver/Gold Cable from Tralucent.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Here is my first test pairing....the ninja rig.


 
  Congrats Nichael for your new Altman Tera black stealth look so cool pair with your miracle


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks Rudi ! Need to try it with all others now 


rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Nichael for your new Altman Tera black stealth look so cool pair with your miracle


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Here is my first test pairing....the ninja rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What a great rig, true portable audiophile quality! I hope it brings you countless hours of music bliss.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> On a side note of Portable rigs......
> 
> This is a half translucent.. *Prison* Sansa clip+... haha.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's very interesting, I had no idea those existed. What's the reason for it bricking itself?


----------



## clarkkent

Here's my office desk rig. 

ELE DAC, OFC interconnect, C&C BH, JVC FXZ100


----------



## mpawluk91

clarkkent said:


> Here's my office desk rig.
> 
> ELE DAC, OFC interconnect, C&C BH, JVC FXZ100


Gotta love that c&c bh


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Gotta love that c&c bh


 
  I heard it pops when it starts. is it bad?


----------



## clarkkent

I think all amps do to a certain extent. Seems fine to me. The best thing about it is that I carry it to and from work, and use it at home as well, and I only charge it every other week, if that


----------



## mpawluk91

kimvictor said:


> I heard it pops when it starts. is it bad?


No it's a pleasant pop


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> No it's a pleasant pop


 
  mmmmm Pleasant Pops...


----------



## PinoyPogiman

calipilot227 said:


> That's very interesting, I had no idea those existed. What's the reason for it bricking itself?





no idea, i find it another reason for the feds and the prison to get an extra buck from selling them, being that they have ultra restrictive firmware, i read somewhere that they charge up to 25$ just to fix it.

i think its another safety reason to prevent inmates from potentially stealing them, and selling them out.
with the Service days limit; that prevents that.

no idea, its a pity that i wont be able to make use of it, now just a interesting paperweight to show to others on the internet, because this is indeed something you dont see alot..


----------



## calipilot227

Is there no way to get it unlocked again?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

calipilot227 said:


> Is there no way to get it unlocked again?




i cant seem to find a way legally to unlock it.

formatting via windows doesnt do anything; as i just get a window telling me Windows could not complete the format.

installing manually and thru the installer didnt do anything to it. its still stuck in v1.2 firmware

i even tried to put in Rockbox in it, did nothing.



i stated before, i read that the prison or something can charge 25$ if you want to unlock it, which isnt something im willing to pay, i dont find it worth it since i dont totally need the clip, other than admiring it and being a souvenir from my father.

im sure Sandisk can do something, but that relies on me having to ship it to them, etc etc.


----------



## Mimouille

saraguie said:


> What a great rig, true portable audiophile quality! I hope it brings you countless hours of music bliss.



Thanks Sara  same to you with your rig


----------



## Kamakahah

Nm


----------



## TrollDragon

The Prison Clip should have a "P" at the end of the firmware number. It's firmware is made by these people here Advanced Technologies Group, LLC They have also made it so you can't just replace their firmware with stock firmware.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey rudi0504, LETS RACE!!!!!

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfBF7uVgbqE[/VIDEO]


----------



## mosshorn

So I ended up getting a whole new portable rig (minus IEMs) in one day....pics to come in the morning


----------



## DigitalFreak

mosshorn said:


> So I ended up getting a whole new portable rig (minus IEMs) in one day....pics to come in the morning




We gonna race?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> i cant seem to find a way legally to unlock it.
> 
> formatting via windows doesnt do anything; as i just get a window telling me Windows could not complete the format.
> 
> ...


 
   

   
  Times have changed..........these were the only headphones I thought they had in prison?


----------



## Rollk2

I think I'm now enough satisfied from my portable rig to stop my research  Although Mimouille tries to corrupt me with their amazing rigs...

Rockboxed Sansa FuzeV2 µSD 64go *> *diyLOD with Elna caps & µUSB female *> *Pico Slim *> *EarSonics EM4



FuzeV2 : almost 25 hours baterrylife, sounds absolutely not great alone, due to an average amp section (bad to my ears, but I can understand those who like it). Rockbox is just the best OS ever. Very fast, a lot of options, usefull and free.
Pico Slim : Cornerstone of the rig, it gives all the needs of amplification of my lovely EM4. Extension, impact, volume, details, this is the panacea and the only condition to use a Fuze.
diyLOD : thanks to ClieOS for his tutorial, very usefull, I go further in adding an µUSB female to charge up with the same charger as my phone and all of it during while playback  What else ? 


Sorry for the quality of the photo, my passion for photography is not as important as audio


----------



## Mimouille

rollk2 said:


> I think I'm now enough satisfied from my portable rig to stop my research  Although Mimouille tries to corrupt me with their amazing rigs...
> 
> Rockboxed Sansa FuzeV2 µSD 64go *> *diyLOD with Elna caps & µUSB female *> *Pico Slim *> *EarSonics EM4
> 
> ...




Well keep your pants up because the Tera does not match the Miracles too well actually, because of output impedance, but It matches the 1plus2 much better


----------



## Rollk2

Synergy, synergy, the cause of all our sorrows, all our joy. I will be more watchful on Head-Fi in the future, I need to improve my english.


----------



## Mimouille

rollk2 said:


> Synergy, synergy, the cause of all our sorrows, all our joy. I will be more watchful on Head-Fi in the future, I need to improve my english.



En effet


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> _*i cant seem to find a way legally to unlock it.*_
> 
> formatting via windows doesnt do anything; as i just get a window telling me Windows could not complete the format.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  What you are trying to do could best be described as a_* Jail-break!*_


----------



## DarKen23




----------



## DarKen23

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey rudi0504, LETS RACE!!!!!


 
   
_[Mod Edit: Please don't post pictures with swearing in them.]_


----------



## sjolander21

Quote: 





jepu said:


> What I usually go around with
> 
> and the new kid when I don't wanna keep something as huge on my head.
> 
> ...


 
  nice to see someone else using the spirit one! looking for a new LOD? check out some of these, there are some great offers from around 35 USD and up  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=15&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=line+out+dock&_pgn=2&_skc=200&rt=nc


----------



## 12kLINE

Light and effective. Clear and beautiful.
 (studio v plus m audio after long burning)


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey rudi0504, LETS RACE!!!!!





> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cfBF7uVgbqE


 
  Great looking rig - im sure it sounds so good, but i just gotta say ALL that space between the components irks me. Get some low profile velcro, dual lock or something 
   
  Those guys gotta be snug, not spread out. You'll reduce the thickness by about half an inch.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 

 Is it me or there is not DAP in there ? Great rig otherwise...is that a Merlin ?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





rollk2 said:


> I think I'm now enough satisfied from my portable rig to stop my research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  thats one great portable rig. great player, good ui, great amp (always wanted to compare the slim to my shadow)
   
  most rigs i dont look twice but that is one very well put together rig


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> What you are trying to do could best be described as a_* Jail-break!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  This has made the thread for me!  Don't see Thin Lizzy mentioned much outside Irish forums!


----------



## DarKen23

mimouille said:


> Is it me or there is not DAP in there ? Great rig otherwise...is that a Merlin ?



Oh I had it hooked up to the pc, otherwise it's being used with a iPod. Thanks, yup they are the Merlins


----------



## tanc1

Newbie here, do not know what head-fiers mean by portable rigs.
  People with gigantic phones and rigs, do you really carry them whereever you go... local coffee shops... and stuff? *just curious


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





tanc1 said:


> Newbie here, do not know what head-fiers mean by portable rigs.
> People with gigantic phones and rigs, do you really carry them whereever you go... local coffee shops... and stuff? *just curious


 
  Surprisingly many Head-Fier's do carry huge rigs around. It's more "trans-portable". It's a point of contention among members whether or not they are truly practical or not but as with most things, you gotta do what makes you happy so if that's what does it for those with huge rigs, then so be it. I myself prefer compact rigs where applicable, though I am not opposed to some stacks. They make a nice performance increase but at a certain point I feel people need to try to find new solutions instead of adding another device to a stack, but then again it's not as easy as just saying it.
   
  EDIT: 
  Not saying people arent getting a performance increase, or that they shouldn't use a rig if that's what they like, I just find for myself that if something gets inconvenient I will use it less and find an alternative with comparable performance in a better form factor. At least for a portable setup.


----------



## CraftyClown

If you can lift it on your own and you don't need to plug it into a wall socket to switch it on, then yes it's portable


----------



## DarKen23

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> If you can lift it on your own and you don't need to plug it into a wall socket to switch it on, then yes it's portable


 
   
   Well said, I agree.


----------



## lextek

Playing around today with the iPad/Dragonfly


----------



## edmonem

How's the dragonfly sound with the iPad? Was thinking of pickin it up but wasn't sure if the iPad had enough to juice it up like a pc...


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





edmonem said:


> How's the dragonfly sound with the iPad? Was thinking of pickin it up but wasn't sure if the iPad had enough to juice it up like a pc...


 
   
  You have to plug it into an unpowered (yes, _unpowered_) USB hub for the iPad to accept it. You can use a powered hub if you don't want it to drain your battery.


----------



## edmonem

Thanks


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> _[Mod Edit: Please don't post pictures with swearing in them.]_


 

 You want to explain to me what you're on about dude? I have absolutely no swear words typed out in what I wrote, in my video I don't even talk, and I've posted no pictures in my last post so I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You want to explain to me what you're on about dude? I have absolutely no swear words typed out in what I wrote, in my video I don't even talk, and I've posted no pictures in my last post so I have no idea what you're talking about


 
   
  Calm down, he wasn't talking about your video. He was referring to the photo that DarKen23 posted (although funny, it contained a certain explicative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Calm down, he wasn't talking about your video. He was referring to the photo that DarKen23 posted (although funny, it contained a certain explicative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh, sorry for sounding overly excited. My apologies for going overboard.


----------



## calipilot227

Happens to the best of us. No worries


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





lextek said:


> Playing around today with the iPad/Dragonfly


 
  Love this idea  - would definitely do this myself.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Until I get my HE-400's and PA2V2 (July, since I'm going to Cali and I can audition some), this is what I rock. 



Not fancy or even low-end at all. I used some Earpods until someone stepped on them, I never knew who it was.


----------



## Il Baffo

Okkvlt portable rig


----------



## Retrias

new rig just bought from the last trip
  note this is stock, and will probably either stay that way or get the rudi mod treatment


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> new rig just bought from the last trip
> note this is stock, and will probably either stay that way or get the rudi mod treatment




Congrats Retrias for your AK 100 stock 
You can try our AK 100 mod stage 1 like mine , now 3 of my friends got mod stage 2 already 
I haven't heard the stage 2 mod .


----------



## toads

rudi...what differentiates a stg 1mod from stg 2...?


----------



## TheGame21x

ATH-M50 > JDS Labs CMoy BB 2.02 > Rockboxed Sansa Fuze
   
  Been listening to this for the past few hours and I have been very, very pleased.


----------



## Oregonian

d2000 said:


> Love this idea  - would definitely do this myself.




Explain what you are showing here please.


----------



## SkyBleu

oregonian said:


> Explain what you are showing here please.




He's not showing anything haha he's just complimenting on the simplicity and creativity of the other guy's rig!


----------



## parbaked

I think he's referring to the iPad > Dragonfly combo, which is not the norm...


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Retrias for your AK 100 stock
> You can try our AK 100 mod stage 1 like mine , now 3 of my friends got mod stage 2 already
> I haven't heard the stage 2 mod .



They have stages? What does it do? If i want it to have nice performance without amp, which stage do you reccomend?


----------



## Mimouille

Now this is a good synergy...sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## devgru

My (trans)portable rig. Pardon the mess of cables and temporary desk. Home office being remodeled. RME Babyface, Genelec 6010 and HD25. The IEMs and the 5040A subwoofer are not shown.


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## nelamvr6

iBasso DX100, Westone 4R, Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 cable.


----------



## Darr247

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Now this is a good synergy...sorry for the crappy pic.


 
   
  I'm not familiar enough with Altmanns... is there a way to tell the Stealth from the other models if the button side isn't shown?
   
  Or is that something else entirely?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





darr247 said:


> I'm not familiar enough with Altmanns... is there a way to tell the Stealth from the other models if the button side isn't shown?
> 
> Or is that something else entirely?


 

 Apparently the metal is treated differently  So it takes much more work. Or maybe I am just a sucker who paid 100 euros for a black sticker


----------



## kingice10

@nelamvr what are those tips?


----------



## Oregoneon

this thread (well, site all together) is dangerous for my wallet. In a few weeks i'll have a beginner setup. Glad to be a part of this forum!


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





oregoneon said:


> *this thread* (well, *site* all together) is *dangerous for my wallet*. In a few weeks i'll have a *beginner setup*. Glad to be a *part of this forum*!


 
  Recipe for disaster as far as you wallet is concerned! Welcome!


----------



## soupgoblin

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> @nelamvr what are those tips?


 
  If I'm not wrong, those are westone star tips, really awesome tips, love them with my um3x.


----------



## amzies01

Those W4s look recabled...


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





amzies01 said:


> Those W4s look recabled...


 

 No need for recabling when the cable is removable...he just upgrades the cable I think.


----------



## Rollk2

Quote: 





amzies01 said:


> Those W4s look recabled...


 
  I have the same cable, Moon Audio Silver Dragon, I recable it in asymetric beacause of the sold of the sale of my RSA The Protector. It sounds great and is very confortable. But it costs too much for the benefit, to my mind...


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> @nelamvr what are those tips?


 
   
   
  Those are red Star tips.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





soupgoblin said:


> If I'm not wrong, those are westone star tips, really awesome tips, love them with my um3x.


 
   
   
  Good eyes!  I was using Comply tips, but I like the way these sound better.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> No need for recabling when the cable is removable...he just upgrades the cable I think.


 
   
   
  You are correct.  The cable is listed under the pic, it's a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1.


----------



## amzies01

Oh yeah!!!! (Beating myself up...) .. .but it isn't the usual braided one, is it?


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





amzies01 said:


> Oh yeah!!!! (Beating myself up...) .. .but it isn't the usual braided one, is it?


 
   
   
  This is the only Moon Audio IEM cable I've ever had, I don't know if previous iterations were braided or not.  Maybe someone with more experience with this brand can chime in.


----------



## amzies01

Its the silver dragon- looks TPU ...


----------



## amzies01

Sorry, my bad, i have some explaining to do... I thought they weren't removable/upgradable... And I failed to see it was a Moon Audio (rig is so nice, I forrgot to read the captions)...  Of course it's not braided cuz it's not a regular Westone cable... It looks TPU coated, like the cable of my VC02.. . .
   
  Anyway, sorry people.. . That was embarrassing... . My bad..


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





amzies01 said:


> Sorry, my bad, i have some explaining to do... I thought they weren't removable/upgradable... And I failed to see it was a Moon Audio (rig is so nice, I forrgot to read the captions)...  Of course it's not braided cuz it's not a regular Westone cable... It looks TPU coated, like the cable of my VC02.. . .
> 
> Anyway, sorry people.. . That was embarrassing... . My bad..


 
   
   
  No worries!


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> They have stages? What does it do? If i want it to have nice performance without amp, which stage do you reccomend?




If you want the best SQ now , it is better directly mod stage 2

I will upgrade from stage 1 to stage 2 this Saturday


----------



## toads

rudi0504 said:


> If you want the best SQ now , it is better directly mod stage 2
> 
> I will upgrade from stage 1 to stage 2 this Saturday




I assume stg1 bypasses the 22 ohm resistor, but what's stg 2 ??? 

Rudi we must have details !


----------



## woodcans

Portable Piano


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Portable Piano


 

 Everytime I see these IEMs, I wonder why nobody is putting tips on them....I don't get it.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Everytime I see these IEMs, I wonder why nobody is putting tips on them....I don't get it.


 
  They are designed to be open. More like mini-near field monitors as opposed to true 'in ear' monitors.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> They are designed to be open. More like mini-near field monitors as opposed to true 'in ear' monitors.


 
  so there are no tips to begin with. right? how does it fit?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> They are designed to be open. More like mini-near field monitors as opposed to true 'in ear' monitors.


 
  That sounds exotic.
 And how do they fit? How is the seal? Do you just stuff the bore into your ear like that? Looks painful...
 But on the other hand, these things cost so bloody much that (whoever builds them) won't make any stupid design choices.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> That sounds exotic.
> And how do they fit? How is the seal? Do you just stuff the bore into your ear like that? Looks painful...
> But on the other hand, these things cost so bloody much that (whoever builds them) won't make any stupid design choices.


 
   
  They sit in the ear quite nicely, with the bulbous outer portion clearly visible. No 'stuffing' needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are a bit heavy, but once in, that is quickly forgotten and they are extremely comfortable. There is no seal. They block out little or no external noise.


----------



## DarKen23

devgru said:


> My (trans)portable rig. Pardon the mess of cables and temporary desk. Home office being remodeled. RME Babyface, Genelec 6010 and HD25. The IEMs and the 5040A subwoofer are not shown.



Wow, very nice genelec monitor you got there. Those sound unbelievable. Cheers


----------



## D2000

Had the fortune of driving home from uni with my D2K iPod/E17 rig and pulled over to watch this sunset...

   
  It was so majestic - I was infinitely grateful of having my full size cans on me. Normally I don't.
   
  Full immersion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (Just wanted to share that - seeing as this is what portable rigs are for)


----------



## rudi0504

toads said:


> I assume stg1 bypasses the 22 ohm resistor, but what's stg 2 ???
> 
> Rudi we must have details !




I will try to ask my DIY friend , for stage 1 he doesn't bypass the resistor , for sure I will ask him


----------



## rudi0504

Hi all 
Please help me , why I can not upload my image from my iPad 
Every time I press the upload pictures come out please insert my URL page 
Normally I can upload directly.
Thank you


----------



## Retrias

rudi , headfis desktop textbox is not compatible with some of the mobile browser such as androids chrome, safari , androids original browser, so the option to upload the pictures doesn't appear on the browser and instead we get the simplified tag only textbox


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> rudi , headfis desktop textbox is not compatible with some of the mobile browser such as androids chrome, safari , androids original browser, so the option to upload the pictures doesn't appear on the browser and instead we get the simplified tag only textbox




Thank you Retrias 

Normally I always upload my pictures from my iPad , only today I can not upload anymore from my iPad , 
If I press upload pictures symbol , I can choose existing from my iPad or URL from flicker etc


----------



## rudi0504

My new LCD 3 set up 

Source : ibasso HDP R10 Japan version
Dac : ibasso dB 2 balance Dac 
Amp : pico power 
Headphone : LCD 3 
Cable : Ventura craft : mini to mini
 Coaxial cable 
 Norse audio reign 24 braid x 21 awg 

Sound quality : analog sounding LCD 3


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Retrias
> 
> Normally I always upload my pictures from my iPad , only today I can not upload anymore from my iPad ,
> If I press upload pictures symbol , I can choose existing from my iPad or URL from flicker etc


 
  then I don't really know, but the thing where you cannot upload your own pic and have to put in the URL from flicker etc, ussually comes from incompatible browser
   
  also
  rudi is there any reason that you used DX100 instead of the Ak100, if you are going for an external dac anyway?
   
  also, how good is the HDPR10 SQ out of the headphone out
   
  thanks


----------



## muzic4life

I just did a quick test, this combo --> IPC160 + Alo National + HP-P1 (as DAC) is i like so far with my IE800


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> then I don't really know, but the thing where you cannot upload your own pic and have to put in the URL from flicker etc, ussually comes from incompatible browser
> 
> also
> rudi is there any reason that you used DX100 instead of the Ak100, if you are going for an external dac anyway?
> ...




The reason I bought HDPR 10 is the SQ different from my previous DX 100
And has coaxial output .
My IMO HDPR 10 is refinement from ibasso dx 100 

Compare to AK 100 mod stage 1 , AK 100 has more clarity, in term of bass impact HDPR 10 has better bass impact .
These two dap as transport are the best .
HDPR SQ is analog like I heard during my vinyl time , high very smooth but Not dark .
AK 100 DIY mid stage 2 has better clarity 

HDPR 10 SQ out of the headphone like LCD 3 , ULS sig DJ , fostex TH 900 is very good and powerfull as stand lone dap


----------



## ForShure

rudi0504 said:


> My new LCD 3 set up
> 
> Siurce : ibass HDPR 10 Japan version
> Dac : ibasso dB 2 balance Dac
> ...



Awesome setup.


----------



## JuanseAmador

rudi0504 said:


> My new LCD 3 set up
> 
> Siurce : ibass HDPR 10 Japan version
> Dac : ibasso dB 2 balance Dac
> ...




That must be so incredible.


----------



## rudi0504

juanseamador said:


> That must be so incredible.




Thank you JuanseAmador
I basso HDP R10 and DX 100 coax out has better SQ compare to their optical out 
It is more balance SQ and has better detail too .




forshure said:


> Awesome setup.




Thank you ForShure 
SQ is awesome 
Minus point is only become transportable set up , no more portable set up


----------



## JuanseAmador

rudi0504 said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > That must be so incredible.
> ...




Do you get weird looks on public?


----------



## DarKen23

juanseamador said:


> rudi0504 said:
> 
> 
> > juanseamador said:
> ...



I don't think he cares. I wouldn't


----------



## DarKen23

juanseamador said:


> rudi0504 said:
> 
> 
> > juanseamador said:
> ...



I don't think he cares. I wouldn't


----------



## JuanseAmador

darken23 said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > rudi0504 said:
> ...




Neither do I. I was just asking.


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The reason I bought HDPR 10 is the SQ different from my previous DX 100
> And has coaxial output .
> My IMO HDPR 10 is refinement from ibasso dx 100
> 
> ...


 

 rudi , where did you bought your HDPR10?  since I only ever seen he Dx100 in DBYE
  I would probably mod my Ak100 beforehand though and buying some headphone before venturing there


----------



## indieman

lextek said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any idea if a similar setup with the Dragonfly would would with an iPhone 5?


----------



## DarKen23

Quote: 





juanseamador said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Honestly though, I wouldnt wear planar magnetic headphones outside.


----------



## JuanseAmador

darken23 said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > darken23 said:
> ...




I know, but this is a portable rig, so people might see him.


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, the LCD's are a lot more lightweight and comfy than they look and have a nice clamp so you get virtually zero headphone slide so they could be taken outside. Now there's the issue of walking about with a $3000 rig that would be a bigger issue for me lol. 
   
  Either way great set up!! Home or on the road that crap right there is epic
   
   
  Thanks,


----------



## CraftyClown

My mobile rig;
   
  AK100 - Magnus 1-IC - Rendition 1 - Magnus 1 - Tzar 350s


----------



## doublea71

I find it strange that people congratulate each other for buying something (as though it takes a lot of skill and effort).  I can stomach some admiration, but for some reason I am unable to wrap my
  
 head around the congratulatory stuff...I don't even understand congratulating somebody for making a baby - I'll congratulate a person when their child grows up to be an asset to society. I think I've
  
 probably listened to too much George Carlin and Bill Hicks (or I just need to go to bed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Yeah, I need to hit the hay.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> I find it strange that people congratulate each other for buying something (as though it takes a lot of skill and effort).  I can stomach some admiration, but for some reason I am unable to wrap my
> 
> head around the congratulatory stuff...I don't even understand congratulating somebody for making a baby - I'll congratulate a person when their child grows up to be an asset to society. I think I've
> 
> ... 
   
  lol, I'm fairly sure no one is congratulating anyone for the fact they've bought anything. We're just admiring the potential sound quality people are able to experience on the go. Surely that is the point of this thread? Or am I missing something fundamental here?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> I find it strange that people congratulate each other for buying something (as though it takes a lot of skill and effort).  I can stomach some admiration, but for some reason I am unable to wrap my
> 
> head around the congratulatory stuff...I don't even understand congratulating somebody for making a baby - I'll congratulate a person when their child grows up to be an asset to society. I think I've
> 
> ... 
   
  Because they are happy for person? And they enjoy seeing the nice gear people have. It is something to be proud of that someone is able to afford such great gear. If it were so normal, everyone would have really nice gear... right?


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> rudi , where did you bought your HDPR10?  since I only ever seen he Dx100 in DBYE
> I would probably mod my Ak100 beforehand though and buying some headphone before venturing there




I bought my HDPR 10 from Fujiavic Japan 
You can try mid stage 1 and stage 2 at Tomang , tomorrow I will upgrade my AK 100 stage 1 to stage 2 .


----------



## rudi0504

darken23 said:


> I don't think he cares. I wouldn't







juanseamador said:


> Do you get weird looks on public?







darken23 said:


> I don't think he cares. I wouldn't




Hi all 
I use my LCD 3 most at home and during mini meet every Saturday with my friends .
Not use on the street 
I use on the street only my iems + AK 100 directly or Iphone 4 S


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Beyerdynamic T1 driven by a DIY custom ChuMoy (CMOY) amp.  Source: Walkman F806 (Euro version).


----------



## DarKen23

doublea71 said:


> I find it strange that people congratulate each other for buying something (as though it takes a lot of skill and effort).  I can stomach some admiration, but for some reason I am unable to wrap my
> 
> head around the congratulatory stuff...I don't even understand congratulating somebody for making a baby - I'll congratulate a person when their child grows up to be an asset to society. I think I've
> 
> probably listened to too much George Carlin and Bill Hicks (or I just need to go to bed:blink: ). Yeah, I need to hit the hay.



Cool story bro


----------



## DarKen23

sp3llv3xit said:


> Beyerdynamic T1 driven by a DIY custom ChuMoy (CMOY) amp.  Source: Walkman F806 (Euro version).



Nice lookin LOD, what kinda wire are you running?


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> Cool story bro


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





retrias said:


> rudi , where did you bought your HDPR10?  since I only ever seen he Dx100 in DBYE
> I would probably mod my Ak100 beforehand though and buying some headphone before venturing there


 
  I bought my HDP-R10 from amazon japan. It is actually cheaper then the DX100 and it sounds a bit better too. If you do purchase it, you will need to use a forwarding service called Tenso unless you are in Japan.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Sorry. I'm a newbie. No idea, man. 

 I just asked my cable guy to make me a 3 foot length iPod LOD cable that will work with my portable rig.  It sounds awesome and loud btw.


----------



## rudi0504

My new portable set up 

Source : Ibasso HDP R 10 
Headphone : ultrasone Signature Pro 
Cable : Oyaide Japan


----------



## spkrs01

I love coming in here and looking at Rudi 's pictures


----------



## Retrias

Rudi, is the HDPR10 your current main portable rig? how long does the battery last ? I am rather worried about the dx100 battery , hoping that the HDPR10 would do better


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new portable set up
> 
> Source : Ibasso HDP R 10
> Headphone : ultrasone Signature Pro
> Cable : Oyaide Japan


 
  Rudi, have you heard Ultrasone HFI-780? Just wondering how different the Signature Pro sound from them.  A very nice looking portable rig!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Sony MDR-V6, iPod Video 5.5 gen 30gb.

new school portable setup, Grado's arent the best for on-the-go but it does turn some heads.


----------



## rudi0504

achmedisdead said:


> Rudi, have you heard Ultrasone HFI-780? Just wondering how different the Signature Pro sound from them.  A very nice looking portable rig!




Hi Achmedisdead
I am sorry I haven't heard ULS HFi - 780 .
I have the sig DJ , 
sig DJ is strong in bass more tight and better impact , wider soundstage , better clarity and high is 
 Extended compare to sig DJ 
 Midrange a bit backward 
Sig Pro strong in mid and forward mid ,SQ neutral and neutral , overall smoother SQ than sig DJ 



spkrs01 said:


> I love coming in here and looking at Rudi 's pictures




Thank you Gavin for your compliment 




retrias said:


> Rudi, is the HDPR10 your current main portable rig? how long does the battery last ? I am rather worried about the dx100 battery , hoping that the HDPR10 would do better




Hi Retrias 
No for stand alone dap I have 2 as my favourite : AK 100 mod stage 1 and HDP R 10 

HDPR battery last for 9 hours , my previous dx 100 about 6 hours 

Sound quality HDP R10 is better from my previous dx 100 too.


----------



## rudi0504

My friends AK 100 Final Audio Design Heaven 4 Limited Edition for Japan 



Comparison between AK 100 vs HDP R 10


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new portable set up
> 
> Source : Ibasso HDP R 10
> Headphone : ultrasone Signature Pro
> Cable : Oyaide Japan


 
  Thanks for that pict, i actually really like the look of those sig pros.  I have shut them out since i love my Ed8 LE but those look good and understated for less safe street conditions than the bling of the ed8.  I have been using the ES10 as my back up but may have to try to get a listen to those afterall to replace the es10.  Comfort? hmm.


----------



## rudi0504

dallan said:


> Thanks for that pict, i actually really like the look of those sig pros.  I have shut them out since i love my Ed8 LE but those look good and understated for less safe street conditions than the bling of the ed8.  I have been using the ES10 as my back up but may have to try to get a listen to those afterall to replace the es10.  Comfort? hmm.




Thank you Dallan

I am as fan from ultrasone , 
first was ULS ed 8 le too and return to Jaben Singapore ,
second is ULS ed 8 Ruthenium recable whiplash twag and Twcu 2 balance 
Third ULS signature DJ 
Fourth ULS signature Pro 
I love the SQ from ULS for close headphones.


----------



## rudi0504

The best set up for ibasso HDP R10

Source : Ibasso HDP R10 use LINE OUT 
Amp : Pico Power use LINE IN 
Headphone : ultrasone Signature Pro latest edition 
Cable : Venturacraft mini to mini 
Soundquality : the best I can hear from ibasso HDP R10 with this combo 
 I use HDP R10 line out to get full function from internal Dac Sabre 9018
 With op amp 627


----------



## PinoyPogiman

The Sansa Clip+ is not my preferred source component, but has anyone tried doing anything like this while listening to your on the go rig?

haha any source component that can clip on to your headband i dont see why not. besides having a cord dangling down, beats having to keep it all tucked in your pocket.

I dont do this anyway, my preferred portable source is from a iPod Video or 4th generation.


----------



## mpawluk91

pinoypogiman said:


> The Sansa Clip+ is not my preferred source component, but has anyone tried doing anything like this while listening to your on the go rig?
> 
> haha any source component that can clip on to your headband i dont see why not. besides having a cord dangling down, beats having to keep it all tucked in your pocket.
> 
> I dont do this anyway, my preferred portable source is from a iPod Video or 4th generation.


I guess it makes that 7 foot cord seem a little shorter lol


----------



## lin0003

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Achmedisdead
> I am sorry I haven't heard ULS HFi - 780 .
> I have the sig DJ ,
> sig DJ is strong in bass more tight and better impact , wider soundstage , better clarity and high is
> ...


Really? I get about 10-12 hours with my HDP-R10.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> The Sansa Clip+ is not my preferred source component, but has anyone tried doing anything like this while listening to your on the go rig?
> 
> haha any source component that can clip on to your headband i dont see why not. besides having a cord dangling down, beats having to keep it all tucked in your pocket.
> 
> ...


 
  I've seen someone do this with the clip+ with some AKG's and they had modified the cable so that it went straight the the clip, no excess cord whatsoever! definitely portable!


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> Really? I get about 10-12 hours with my HDP-R10.




Wow sound so good that yours can last so long 10 - 12 hours .
I just charge 2 times now 
How you test your HDP R10 randomly with your music collection !
Which gain do you choose and how you turn your volume L
I use for burn in process in high gain and the volume at 240 
Please advise 
Thank you


----------



## lin0003

I use mine with IEMs so I set the volume around 200-220 on low gain and I have 16 bit flac files. Maybe put the brightness to the lowest. When you don't play music, the battery barely leaks. I did a test and left it on the whole day without playing music and the battery only dropped 1 percent. I'm pretty sure that the volume doesn't matter, but if you are using 24 bit files, 9 hours seems about right.


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> I use mine with IEMs so I set the volume around 200-220 on low gain and I have 16 bit flac files. Maybe put the brightness to the lowest. When you don't play music, the battery barely leaks. I did a test and left it on the whole day without playing music and the battery only dropped 1 percent. I'm pretty sure that the volume doesn't matter, but if you are using 24 bit files, 9 hours seems about right.




Thank you for your fast answer 
I use randomly with 16 bit and 24 bit file


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your fast answer
> I use randomly with 16 bit and 24 bit file


 
  That's a bit odd. I would just shoot Hibino Intersound an email. I just bought it a few weeks ago so maybe it was a newer software update or something.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## dallan

Finally got my current portable set up and finished.  
  This is an old ipod classic-Venturecraft LOD-Cypherlab Solo -R updated edition-SoundPlus cable-Headamp Pico Power-Edition 8 LE, needing shinning.
   
   

   
   

   
   
  Very excited about the sound on this, just amazing!
   
  Pictures of backups for later, including Fostex hp-p1 nano-Lisa lll, HM801-pico amp.


----------



## snapple10

Nice to have back up amp/ DAC when battery runs out
   
  Need an amp/ DAC that will last 10 hrs+ for lounging around on some weekends


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> That's a bit odd. I would just shoot Hibino Intersound an email. I just bought it a few weeks ago so maybe it was a newer software update or something.




No software update , my is V8.0.2
I have already checked on Internet as I received mine


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> No software update , my is V8.0.2
> I have already checked on Internet as I received mine


 
  I'm not sure why mine lasts longer really. Hibino Intersound's website says 9 hours for 24 bit files anyway. Maybe i just got lucky.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here's mine that runs for 40+ hours in one charge.

 Custom CMoy amp that can power two 600-ohms cans at the same time.


----------



## knights

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Here's mine that runs for 40+ hours in one charge.
> 
> Custom CMoy amp that can power two 600-ohms cans at the same time.


 
  and can accept 2 inputs at the same time... hahahahah... Nice rig there Bryan...


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Here's mine that runs for 40+ hours in one charge.
> 
> Custom CMoy amp that can power two 600-ohms cans at the same time.


 
  If you don't mind, can you post the some pics of inside the amp?


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> I'm not sure why mine lasts longer really. Hibino Intersound's website says 9 hours for 24 bit files anyway. Maybe i just got lucky.




you are very lucky head fier with longer HDP R 10 battery live
Please let me know after you charge fully charge , how long you Teman in your charger .
I took out directly after fully change .


----------



## rudi0504

dallan said:


> Finally got my current portable set up and finished.
> This is an old ipod classic-Venturecraft LOD-Cypherlab Solo -R updated edition-SoundPlus cable-Headamp Pico Power-Edition 8 LE, needing shinning.
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats for your new Ventura craft Lod to USB 
How do you like the SQ from your new Ventura Craft Lod to USB ?


----------



## dallan

The SQ improvement was way more than i expected.  From stock to Moon it was very subtle but from the Moon to the Venturecraft was obvious.  Probably due to it being coaxial but who knows.  Such a bigger sound.


----------



## rudi0504

dallan said:


> The SQ improvement was way more than i expected.  From stock to Moon it was very subtle but from the Moon to the Venturecraft was obvious.  Probably due to it being coaxial but who knows.  Such a bigger sound.




I am glad to hear that you like the SQ improvement , that's why o bought 2 sets and mini to mini and the coaxial cable too.


----------



## DarKen23

rudi0504 said:


> dallan said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my current portable set up and finished.
> ...



Have they made the LOD with a USB mini at the end? I've been looking for the LOD on my CLAS -db


----------



## dallan

Don't know but i have another that goes from my iphone 5 out to the bigger usb.  It is just a wire, hope they come up with this type cable for the lightning instead of the thinner one.  I think they just make them to supplement their products so maybe not on the mini usb now that i think about it.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> you are very lucky head fier with longer HDP R 10 battery live
> Please let me know after you charge fully charge , how long you Teman in your charger .
> I took out directly after fully change .


 
  I PMed you about the battery thing that I'd rather not discuss here.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Same rig driving Sennheiser IE80 with custom cables.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Same rig driving Sennheiser IE80 with custom cables.


 
  I like your custom cable..looks very nice !


----------



## mtthefirst

Just update my rig again.
   
  Got VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 "Limited" Edition.
   
  ipod touch 5G > DD Socket 1 > ALO the National > Fitear MH335DW
   
   

   
  It's sound a little bit better than my (now) old DD Socket 1. Battery is significantly bigger in this one.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Chank

RWAK100 > ALO The International > JH16 Pros
   
  In my defense, I also use the International directly with my laptop when I'm stationary and the RWAK100 solo when going light. However I do like them paired up as well.


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> Just update my rig again.
> 
> Got VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 "Limited" Edition.
> 
> ...




Congrats for your new go dap dd 1 limited edition 
Your go dap dd1 use what kind of op amp ? 
Do you use op amp muse 02 ?
How is the SQ different between blue and le ones ?
How is the power wise is the LE got more power than the blue one ?
Thank you


----------



## mangamonster

Nothing crazy here, just lovely audio bliss.
  Denon D2000* <>* WOMPA164 AMB Mini3* <>* Fiio LOD *<>* iPod Touch 4G
   
  Thanks to wompa164 for the bang up job on the AMB Mini3 build...it's my favorite amp.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new go dap dd 1 limited edition
> Your go dap dd1 use what kind of op amp ?
> Do you use op amp muse 02 ?
> How is the SQ different between blue and le ones ?
> ...


 
   
  I ordered MUSES01 but replaced it with MUSES02 from my Blue version. Now, I have two different OpAmps to play with. After ABing it, I can say that the sound seem fuller and cleaner on LE. Bass got more details while treble got slightly cleaner. Both Blue and LE still have the same power rating. 9V and 12V are referred to the voltage that supplied the OpAmp.


----------



## Ferminx

Current portable Rig:

 Android phone with "Poweramp" player > Rean gold plated connectors > cMoy > SONY MDR-ZX500


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> I ordered MUSES01 but replaced it with MUSES02 from my Blue version. Now, I have two different OpAmps to play with. After ABing it, I can say that the sound seem fuller and cleaner on LE. Bass got more details while treble got slightly cleaner. Both Blue and LE still have the same power rating. 9V and 12V are referred to the voltage that supplied the OpAmp.




Thank you for your quick impression 
I have the same go dap dd- with op amp muse 01 and upgrade muse 02 as well
Go dap dd 1 LE is tempting .
Can Go dap dd1 LE exchange the op amp like go dap dd1 ?


----------



## jonbmet

Ipod classic 7th gen > Fiio L9 > JDS labs C5 > moon audio blue dragon > slightly modded m80's


----------



## meiaen

Now that I think about it 
I havent posted this one yet.
RWAK100 + Heir 4.ai w/ magnus cable


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Now that I think about it
> I havent posted this one yet.
> RWAK100 + Heir 4.ai w/ magnus cable


 
  good taste of music.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your quick impression
> I have the same go dap dd- with op amp muse 01 and upgrade muse 02 as well
> Go dap dd 1 LE is tempting .
> Can Go dap dd1 LE exchange the op amp like go dap dd1 ?


 
  Yes, it can. The PCB design is pretty much the same between Blue and LE. The difference between those two are new type of capacitor, resistor and copper trace circuit.
   
  I swap my 02 from Blue and put it in my LE.


----------



## PanamaHat

jonbmet said:


> Ipod classic 7th gen > Fiio L9 > JDS labs C5 > moon audio blue dragon > slightly modded m80's




Wouldn't that cable only feed the left ear cup with "better" sound quality. The cable running through the headband is still stock.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Wouldn't that cable only feed the left ear cup with "better" sound quality. The cable running through the headband is still stock.


 
  You, my friend, have one creative mind! I didn't think of that haha
   
  Well, technically, by the time the audio signal would have reached the terminal of the jack of the upgrade cable, wouldn't it then be entering the stock wiring to BOTH ear cups?


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Now that I think about it
> I havent posted this one yet.
> RWAK100 + Heir 4.ai w/ magnus cable


 
  IU fan here lol


----------



## rudi0504

My best mini to mini from Ventura Craft luxury audio cable to date :

Source : AK 100 fad loaner 
Amp : pico power 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3
Cable : LCD 2 rev 3 use stock cable LCD 2 rev 1
 Adapter 6,3 mm to mini DIY 
 Mini to mini use Ventura craft luxury audio cable
SQ : because of my best mini to mini from Ventura craft , SQ improve significant , more detail , more impact 
 Clarity increase , better bass impact , this is my best mini to mini to date .


----------



## soupgoblin

humble man's rig


----------



## Rollk2

Quote: 





soupgoblin said:


> humble man's rig


 
  Nice rig ! But what are these IEM  ? UM2 and what sort of CIEM ?


----------



## PanamaHat

skybleu said:


> You, my friend, have one creative mind! I didn't think of that haha
> 
> Well, technically, by the time the audio signal would have reached the terminal of the jack of the upgrade cable, wouldn't it then be entering the stock wiring to BOTH ear cups?




Touché' haha


----------



## soupgoblin

Quote: 





rollk2 said:


> Nice rig ! But what are these IEM  ? UM2 and what sort of CIEM ?


 
  UM3x and tf10 reshells 
  Love them both~ But thinking of getting new customs as the tf10 is getting old. Maybe UM 3dd


----------



## Rollk2

Did you make your CIEM with Unique Melody reshell ? You seem to expect a lot for the 3DD, I'm more confident in the Miracle


----------



## Mimouille

I love the Miracle, but they are twice the price of 3DD universal version...so not really in the same ballpark.





rollk2 said:


> Did you make your CIEM with Unique Melody reshell ? You seem to expect a lot for the 3DD, I'm more confident in the Miracle


----------



## Rollk2

Oh I did not realize that I confuse Miracle and Merlin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


, I thought about the Merlin ... Where did you see the price of the 3DD ?


----------



## Mimouille

On the UM site and on the 3dd thread.


----------



## gidion27

Heir 8.a + Toxic cables + Ex20/RH1


----------



## Alexy

Simple, though very efficient.
  Sorry for the quality, will do better photos later !


----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## ForShure

gidion27 said:


> Heir 8.a + Toxic cables + Ex20/RH1



Killer setup Gidion27!
Those cables look sweet.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





forshure said:


> Killer setup Gidion27!
> Those cables look sweet.


 
  I love those cables. They sound great and the craftsmanship is amazing. The set up is really old school since I use Minidisc and cassette tapes.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Feeling a bit negative today.


----------



## kingice10

...


----------



## Mimouille

I just got it after glancing the post for the 3rd time.
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Feeling a bit negative today.


----------



## Jazzyfi

Tera Player + VorzAmp Duo + Spiral Ear SE5


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hi. Can you share what is this adapter and what does it do?


----------



## TrollDragon

And please let us know what the little coils of silver wire every 6 inches are for? Some sort of sonic resonator or filter I assume?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calipilot227

Looks like a balanced XLR to unbalanced TRS adapter to me.


----------



## Paul Graham

I think you'll find its a large female stereo jack to mini stereo jack adaptor chaps


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Hi. Can you share what is this adapter and what does it do?


 
  I think it is a 6.3mm->3.5mm converter. It;s just that it is still naked


----------



## strrstarrynight

Hi guys
,I'm new here
Here's my portable rig


----------



## woodcans

My blue heaven:


----------



## tanc1

I think this is good enough for a 17-year-old...
FitEar ToGo 334 + ALO Audio Cryo L.O.D. SXC 18 (not in use) + iPod Classic 160GB + MacBook Pro 15" Retina


----------



## calibro

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My best mini to mini from Ventura Craft luxury audio cable to date :
> 
> Source : AK 100 fad loaner
> Amp : pico power
> ...





>


 

 The pico has enough power to drive orthos ??? Other suggestions???


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





tanc1 said:


> I think this is good enough for a 17-year-old...
> FitEar ToGo 334 + ALO Audio Cryo L.O.D. SXC 18 (not in use) + iPod Classic 160GB + MacBook Pro 15" Retina
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Your setup is good enough for anyone 7-97  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  One suggestion: when you are wanting to make the next step (and it's a big step up IMO) purchase a DAC.  Which one you might ask? I cannot say......I do know you get what you pay for up until about $700 and after that it's the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## ForShure

I appreciate the reference to the movie. Long live Rick Moranis! Cool setup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





woodcans said:


> My blue heaven:


----------



## Turrican2

jazzyfi said:


> Tera Player + VorzAmp Duo + Spiral Ear SE5





Beautiful. I hope to hear the Tera at the London meet. Who knows it may replace my dx100. As for the spirals, if I was to go custom, they are number 1 on my list. Very nice setup man.


----------



## knights




----------



## woodcans

knights said:


>




That mini to mini is super-hot-head-fi cable prawn!!!


----------



## knights

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> That mini to mini is super-hot-head-fi cable prawn!!!


 
  Thanks... Locally made ... it aint flexible, super stiff...


----------



## muzic4life

IPC160 + Apex Glacier + HPP1 as DAC + SM64V2
   
   

   
  IPC160 + RxMK3 + HPP1 as DAC + HD650 with Toxic Silver Cable


----------



## sp3llv3xit

They look slick!


----------



## muzic4life

Thanks sp3ll...
  Been comparing these two slimmer...still could not judge which one "better"...but in term of dynamic sound and clarity...it goes to Glacier.


----------



## kingice10

Quote: 





tanc1 said:


> I think this is good enough for a 17-year-old...
> FitEar ToGo 334 + ALO Audio Cryo L.O.D. SXC 18 (not in use) + iPod Classic 160GB + MacBook Pro 15" Retina


 
  Glad you're happy with your TG334s! Happy Listening!
   
  Here's my DX100, got from repair last Thursday with EX1000, M-100, all with ones and zeros.


----------



## Jazzyfi

Thanks! Tera Player pair nicely with SE5 (133ohm). Vorzuge takes it even further. You have to watch out pairing TP with low impedance headphone though, the output capacitor cut the bass response for headphone with less than 50ohm impedance.



turrican2 said:


> Beautiful. I hope to hear the Tera at the London meet. Who knows it may replace my dx100. As for the spirals, if I was to go custom, they are number 1 on my list. Very nice setup man.


----------



## essencez

Went from iMod + RSA P-51 to AK100. Minimalistic ftw!


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





essencez said:


> Went from iMod + RSA P-51 to AK100. Minimalistic ftw!


 
  Only on Head-Fi is a $600 source and CIEMs is considered minimalistic.


----------



## dallan

Size........
  My minimalistic is an HM-801 and JH13's.  That is fairly small and minimalistic compared to my two bricks and even more pricey.


----------



## rudi0504

Pico Power now is my best portable amp to drive my LCD 2 rev 3 and LCD 3 .
Has plenty of juice and best SQ as well .


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> I ordered MUSES01 but replaced it with MUSES02 from my Blue version. Now, I have two different OpAmps to play with. After ABing it, I can say that the sound seem fuller and cleaner on LE. Bass got more details while treble got slightly cleaner. Both Blue and LE still have the same power rating. 9V and 12V are referred to the voltage that supplied the OpAmp.




Do you use on your go dap dd1 le with muse 02 or op amp 627 ?
Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hi. Can you share what is this adapter and what does it do?




Sorry for late reply 
This 6,3 mm to mini 3,5 mm adapter is DIY by my friend
The good think with this cable from him , if I make the cable wider from each other , can effected to SQ more separation and more detail,compare if I put near to each other .
I don't know what kind if cable my DIY friend used it
I try with other cable the effect is not the same like his cable


----------



## rudi0504

calipilot227 said:


> Looks like a balanced XLR to unbalanced TRS adapter to me.







trolldragon said:


> And please let us know what the little coils of silver wire every 6 inches are for? Some sort of sonic resonator or filter I assume?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2




These little coil cable for my LCD 2 stock cable has the function to reduce Eddie current in my cable .
I have already post this coil in cable thread few month a go .
Please try it , you will see the effect for your SQ 
You can do for all your headphone or iem cable as well


----------



## Oregonian

muzic4life said:


> IPC160 + Apex Glacier + HPP1 as DAC + SM64V2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tell me about your RXMK3 - looks like it has a bass potentiometer. How do you like this amp?


----------



## rudi0504

rianchaos said:


> I think it is a 6.3mm->3.5mm converter. It;s just that it is still naked







paul graham said:


> I think you'll find its a large female stereo jack to mini stereo jack adaptor chaps







calipilot227 said:


> Looks like a balanced XLR to unbalanced TRS adapter to me.




This is from my DIY friend special cable adapter 6,3 mm to 3,5 mm .
His cable is special , because if I put together the soundstage so narrow , if I make it far from each other I get wider soundstage .


----------



## rasmushorn

iPod Classic --> CLAS --> AHA-120 --> T5p


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> iPod Classic --> CLAS --> AHA-120 --> T5p


 
  Nice rig rasmushorn!  Plenty of power for the T5's!


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> iPod Classic --> CLAS --> AHA-120 --> T5p


 
   Nice


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> This is from my DIY friend special cable adapter 6,3 mm to 3,5 mm .
> His cable is special , because if I put together the soundstage so narrow , if I make it far from each other I get wider soundstage .


 
  wow, magic. how?


----------



## rasmushorn

longbowbbs said:


> Nice rig rasmushorn!  Plenty of power for the T5's!




Yeah. The AHA-120 just sounds so powerful with the T5p.


----------



## essencez

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Only on Head-Fi is a $600 source and CIEMs is considered minimalistic.


 
   
  Haha you'd be surprised, by any chance you are into _camera-fi_ my portable camera setup Sony RX1 was minimalistic and just as pricey.
   
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> wow, magic. how?


 
   
  I wonder as well too, if an adapter that influence the music so much I don't see how it could be anything else apart from magic. Then there are those passive magic boxes some people swear by...


----------



## MilesDavis2

Iphone4 w/ streaming music from Pandora - Pico power - Solo-R - silver dragon IC's - HD600 w/ silver dragon V3


----------



## Turrican2

jazzyfi said:


> Thanks! Tera Player pair nicely with SE5 (133ohm). Vorzuge takes it even further. You have to watch out pairing TP with low impedance headphone though, the output capacitor cut the bass response for headphone with less than 50ohm impedance.


. 

Mmm, don't think my 8ohm K3003s will like that....we'll see


----------



## Jazzyfi

Don't know about K3003, but I know some people that complain about 334 and Miracle. Check out the new Tera thread for more info.



turrican2 said:


> .
> 
> Mmm, don't think my 8ohm K3003s will like that....we'll see


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Glad you're happy with your TG334s! Happy Listening!
> 
> Here's my DX100, got from repair last Thursday with EX1000,* M-100*, all with ones and zeros.


 
   
  Is it just me or is that actually the *M-80* (V-80) and not the M-100?


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> wow, magic. how?







essencez said:


> Haha you'd be surprised, by any chance you are into _camera-fi_ my portable camera setup Sony RX1 was minimalistic and just as pricey.
> 
> 
> I wonder as well too, if an adapter that influence the music so much I don't see how it could be anything else apart from magic. Then there are those passive magic boxes some people swear by...




You can try by your self with many single core cable like my DIY done for me , but not every cable has the same effect ,
One cable can has sound effect the other way round , if you put together has wider soundstage , his cable when I put together has narrow soundstage .


----------



## rudi0504

rasmushorn said:


> iPod Classic --> CLAS --> AHA-120 --> T5p




Look like this combo has very good synergy 
How is the SQ your AHA129 direct with iPod classic ?
Has plenty of power to drive T5p?
Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> IPC160 + Apex Glacier + HPP1 as DAC + SM64V2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is the best power amp from your amp collection from alo international , Rx 3 b , apex Glacier and pico power ?
Thank you


----------



## vladzakhar




----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Tell me about your RXMK3 - looks like it has a bass potentiometer. How do you like this amp?


 
  Overall sound is good. Is above average quality. But this amp has a VERY plenty of power, so might suit MORE to a full-size cans rather than my iems. The bass knob effect is not like an usual bass booster on the other amps. It does do the boost, but in a smoothest way and for some they may find it too subtle. For bass head, they won't satisfied by its function. But in term of audiophile, i think i like it, though the bass on this thing is good already without necessarily switching ON the knob. Just to note, I have problem with the Volume pot "twice". The pot is not as smooth as the bass knob. Is kind of difficult for me to adjust and swing just by a little to get the perfect level of hearing. They just annoyed me much ! (my 2nd unit the vol pot is OK but....) and THAT static noise and channel imbalance in low volume range, makes it perfect for the hate !
   
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> What is the best power amp from your amp collection from alo international , Rx 3 b , apex Glacier and pico power ?
> Thank you


 
   
  Power wise: RxMK3 > PICO Power ( i am not too sure about Glacier as they use button press to adjust the gain and i have yet tried it, but if out of the box is set at LOW gain, it could be Glacier is the winner), however, these three amps they do really capable of driving my HD650, "easily". And for IEMs use, Glacier can tolerate better. 
  And btw...i don't like the way ALO do the gain on RxMK3...is like they have uneven distribution of current on each gain when u step up from one gain to another.
   
  For the detail and clarity : Glacier > Pico Power > MK3 (but they all quite good in this respect)
  For neutral presentation: different presentation but they all do quite neutral and smooth IMO.
  For bass: Pico > MK3 > Glacier (they all have above average bass foundation and solidity).
   
  If i would pick one just to pair with ipod alone...my pick would be PICO. Sound is very exciting. If i added DAC into the chain, my pick would be Glacier.


----------



## tanc1

Can anyone recommend me any portable amp that pairs well with FitEar TG 334, i'm using an iPod Classic btw.


----------



## rasmushorn

rudi0504 said:


> Look like this combo has very good synergy
> How is the SQ your AHA129 direct with iPod classic ?
> Has plenty of power to drive T5p?
> Thank you




The AHA-120 and T5p is a very good match also without the CLAS it sounds very good. The AHA-120 is the best sounding portable I have had since I sold my LISA III some years ago. It has plenty of power and current when the AHA-120 is connected to a power source. I would like to compare it to the LISA III but they are hard to find around here.


----------



## muzic4life

During comparison of my rigs...came across my mind that i wish i just can grab this bundle all together and put it into my jean pocket...so when i am on the go, i don't have to worry of what kind of song i play to get the perfect sound....i call this a bundle of joy


----------



## davidcotton

Blimey.
   
  Care to walk us through that lot?  I get the ipod (classic I suppose?) fostex Hpp1 but the rest?
   
  Cheers


----------



## toxicdrift

Pico Power / ttvj Apex Glacier / Alo Audio Rx MK3 / two iPods & the Fostex HPP1


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> During comparison of my rigs...came across my mind that i wish i just can grab this bundle all together and put it into my jean pocket...so when i am on the go, i don't have to worry of what kind of song i play to get the perfect sound....i call this a bundle of joy


 
   
  Me too!


----------



## rudi0504

Source : Hisound studio V 3rd edition 
Amp : JL Audio BAB III JE 
headphone : ultra Sone Signature DJ 
Cable : Ventura craft mini to mini audiophile edition 
 Oyaide ULS after market cable 
Sound Quality : excellent , very sweet sounding , that's good for long listening 
 Never hat fatigue to my ear after 3 hours listening , very detail and clean
 And clear .with low listening volume sound so good .


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> During comparison of my rigs...came across my mind that i wish i just can grab this bundle all together and put it into my jean pocket...so when i am on the go, i don't have to worry of what kind of song i play to get the perfect sound....i call this a bundle of joy


 
  You must have a really big pocket on those jeans!


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> Pico Power / ttvj Apex Glacier / Alo Audio Rx MK3 / two iPods & the Fostex HPP1


 
  Yes, correct !
   
  Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Me too!


 
   
  Head-Fiers wishful thinking !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You must have a really big pocket on those jeans!


 
   
  Actually i have a plan to make one special carry bag to fit all those...


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Source : Hisound studio V 3rd edition
> Amp : JL Audio BAB III JE
> headphone : ultra Sone Signature DJ
> Cable : Ventura craft mini to mini audiophile edition
> ...


 
  That is one huge Mini2mini


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You must have a really big pocket on those jeans!


 

 How about these?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





fiascogarcia said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That would qualify as a BIG pocket!


----------



## rudi0504

rianchaos said:


> That is one huge Mini2mini




Thank you Rian
This Ventura Craft Audiophile grade Mini to Mini is rare item , they make from pure silver cable 
SQ is the best I ever heard from all mini to mini collection .


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Rian
> This Ventura Craft Audiophile grade Mini to Mini is rare item , they make from pure silver cable
> SQ is the best I ever heard from all mini to mini collection .


 
  that is one cable that can match this fella here


----------



## DarSevn

Didn't upgrade anything on my rig, but I had to replace the Clip+ because it died after only 2 weeks of use   Tried pretty much everything I could to fix it, but I ended up just buying a new one, which I finally got today.  
   
  Also, in the hopes of opening peoples' ears to better sound, I recently bought my girlfriend a Clip+ and a pair of Westone UM1's, which she thought was expensive (good joke for us head-fiers huh?).  I talked to her later and all she could say was "wow, I didn't know music sounded like that", I felt pretty good about the gift I gave her.  Also, since I upgraded to Westone 4, I had a pair of UM1's myself that were never getting used.  Passed those on to a coworker for her birthday.  She said "Well, I just bought a pair of 30 dollar headphones, I don't know if yours will sound as good".  Her reaction?  Speechless haha!


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I would like to compare it to the LISA III but they are hard to find around here.


----------



## bmichels

*Not really a "portable" set-up but rather ... "transportable"  !  *




  
 Connected by an Optical Cable, I paired a (RW)AK100 with a "battery operated" Tubed DAC/AMP Bellina PRO from RedWine Audio (I ordered the Bellina Pro inside the "old" case because I did not like too much the woody case)
  
 And I has my TH900 rewired Balanced to take full advantage of the balanced output of the amp. Plus I got a tube upgrade to the MiniWatt Dario E188CC.
  
 First impressions are very good and I could notice a real improvement in background silence when I use the DAC/AMP operated on Battery.
  
 And since the battery is really convenient to carry the system from room to room, or even outside... I  made a case to carry the Bellina + power Supply + headphone + my RWAK100 used as source.


----------



## rasmushorn

dallan said:


>




I meant in my country 
I used to have the LISA III and it sounded great. I think from my memory that the AHA-120 gives me the same listening pleasure. I need to do a comparison one day.


----------



## rudi0504

My ultrasone collection : ed 8 ruthenium , sig pro and sig DJ 

Source : Hisound studio v 3rd edition 
Amp : Jl audio Japan BAB III JE


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> *Not really a "portable" set-up but rather ... "transportable"  !  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks great set up 
I haven't heard red wine audio amp


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My ultrasone collection : ed 8 ruthenium , sig pro and sig DJ
> 
> Source : Hisound studio v 3rd edition
> Amp : Jl audio Japan BAB III JE


 
  You will have some great hours on the road with those headphones! I heard the Signature Pro for the first time last weekend at a meet and their signature suits me very well. The Edition 8 is on the contrary not my cup of tea. The Bang & Olufsen handset will probably live for another 10 years


----------



## audionewbi

Not really portable but I am really really enjoying this setup up. 
*IEM:*R-1L, *Amp: *Ortofon MHd-Q7, *Source:*DD socket 1 (muses 01 edition).


----------



## Paul Graham

MZ-N707 Type R with HD25's.
  Pretty impressive combo actually lol.


----------



## Paul Graham

Galaxy S3 Mini > Neutron Player ( Full ) > HD25


----------



## rudi0504

rasmushorn said:


> You will have some great hours on the road with those headphones! I heard the Signature Pro for the first time last weekend at a meet and their signature suits me very well. The Edition 8 is on the contrary not my cup of tea. The Bang & Olufsen handset will probably live for another 10 years




Thank you rasmushorn
I bring every day only 1 set of my headphone and 1 or 2 sets iem .
I change every day with another headphone , if not i feel so boring 

You are right , these two sig pro and sig DJ are very easy to drive headphone 
For ed 8 ruthenium I must bring match / synergy set up , that can make my ed 8 shine very good


----------



## Mimouille

This is my best rig to date. Nothing to add.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> This is my best rig to date. Nothing to add.


 
  You might wanna try out some ASG-2's for that baby, those Tralucent Audio IEM's just don't cut it in my opinion with the Tera


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> This is my best rig to date. Nothing to add.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  You spent so much and they couldn't even afford to put labels on the button !? Heh...very nice setup.


----------



## audionewbi

1Plus2 looks so good, never been this tempted, anyways not like i can afford it anytime soon


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> You might wanna try out some ASG-2's for that baby, those Tralucent Audio IEM's just don't cut it in my opinion with the Tera


 
  Well that is interesting. I say that I love them with the Tera, and you say it is not good...let's agree to disagree. What "does not cut it" in you opinion? Do you own the 1Plus2 ?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Well that is interesting. I say that I love them with the Tera, and you say it is not good...let's agree to disagree. What "does not cut it" in you opinion? Do you own the 1Plus2 ?


 
  Got a short time with them at the Head-Fi meet up. Not long enough that I care to talk in detail about it. I just put them in my ear for a minute, tried a few tracks and instantly went back to my AS-2's and enjoyed it better. It's a matter of preference for most people but if you get a chance to listen to the ASG-2's definitely give them a try, no reason not to.


----------



## nelamvr6

kenman345 said:


> You might wanna try out some ASG-2's for that baby, those Tralucent Audio IEM's just don't cut it in my opinion with the Tera




Wow. Rude much?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





nelamvr6 said:


> Wow. Rude much?


 
  Didn't mean to be rude, just had a great experience listening to stuff this weekend at the Head-Fi meet up. That dynamic driver in there seems like a bit of overkill considering it can probably get great bass response while handling the mids as well (at least)


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





nelamvr6 said:


> Wow. Rude much?


 

 Yeah, just let it go.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Got a short time with them at the Head-Fi meet up. Not long enough that I care to talk in detail about it. I just put them in my ear for a minute, tried a few tracks and instantly went back to my AS-2's and enjoyed it better. It's a matter of preference for most people but if you get a chance to listen to the ASG-2's definitely give them a try, no reason not to.


 

 I am going to be quite curt, but people like you just drive me crazy. You own ONLY Aurisonics in terms of high end iems (and there are so few returns on them at this that they still cannot be qualified as such). Plus you have proved to be totally not objective at all when it comes to Aurisonics.
   
  If you have not listened long enough to talk in detail, then JUST DON'T. The 1plus2 are very sensitive to tips / fit and have a very particular sound signature, so listening for a  A MINUTE does not qualify to give an opinion on such iems.
   
  I own / have listened EXTENSIVELY to 6 top iems / ciems and I consider the pairing with the Tera great, among the best I have listened to. You are entitled to your opinion, IF IT IS BASED ON A RELEVANT EXPERIENCE.
   
  It is crazy that on headfi we still have to explain this sort of thing.
   
  As a side note, I am interested in the ASG2 and will try / buy them, but people like you really make me hope I will hate them.


----------



## Achmedisdead




----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I am going to be quite curt, but people like you just drive me crazy. You own ONLY Aurisonics in terms of high end iems (and there are so few returns on them at this that they still cannot be qualified as such). Plus you have proved to be totally not objective at all when it comes to Aurisonics.
> 
> If you have not listened long enough to talk in detail, then JUST DON'T. The 1plus2 are very sensitive to tips / fit and have a very particular sound signature, so listening for a  A MINUTE does not qualify to give an opinion on such iems.
> 
> ...


 
  Yea, sorry. Keep on the watch then, more and more posts these days of people getting their ASG-2's or AS-2's. Should be some reviews soon if they're coming at all.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yea, sorry. Keep on the watch then, more and more posts these days of people getting their ASG-2's or AS-2's. Should be some reviews soon if they're coming at all.


 

 I will rely on my ears but thanks.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I will rely on my ears but thanks.


 
  I look forward to hearing what you think then. Obviously yur opinion will be more founded in experience than mine. I wasn't aware that the fit can greatly effect the sound of the tralucent IEM's. I was fairly confident in the seal for the short time but I'll be sure to give them a bit more time and patience next time I get a chance to listen to them


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I look forward to hearing what you think then. Obviously yur opinion will be more founded in experience than mine. I wasn't aware that the fit can greatly effect the sound of the tralucent IEM's. I was fairly confident in the seal for the short time but I'll be sure to give them a bit more time and patience next time I get a chance to listen to them


 

 Ok no problem.


----------



## muzic4life

Mimouille....i've been eyeing tera for quite sometimes. What keep me wondering though...how do you pick/play a certain song in that player? (no screen?) Does it has function to do so? Or we can only follow the list tracks? How do find your self using tera regards on this case? Does it annoys you somehow? Btw...everytime i see picture of tera makes me think that size might be the most excellent portable ever made..and yours looks gorgeous !


----------



## jaganeee

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> *Not really a "portable" set-up but rather ... "transportable"  !  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  my dream headphone. looks so good.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Mimouille....i've been eyeing tera for quite sometimes. What keep me wondering though...how do you pick/play a certain song in that player? (no screen?) Does it has function to do so? Or we can only follow the list tracks? How do find your self using tera regards on this case? Does it annoys you somehow? Btw...everytime i see picture of tera makes me think that size might be the most excellent portable ever made..and yours looks gorgeous !


 

 You have to organize your files. You should check the Tera site, they explain navigation, and then PM me.


----------



## mtthefirst

New addition (C5) to my current rig. From left to right.
   
  Portable: Go-Dap X
  Semi-portable: Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE + JDS Labs C5
  Transportable: Go-Dap DD Socket 1 + ALO The National


----------



## KraftD1

Current setup.  Very simple, nano fits in the pelican case with the 334s for transport or I put the nano in a pocket and the IEMs in an old UE tin.


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> New addition (C5) to my current rig. From left to right.
> 
> Portable: Go-Dap X
> Semi-portable: Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE + JDS Labs C5
> Transportable: Go-Dap DD Socket 1 + ALO The National


 
   
  is that an itouch 5g? how do you bypass the amp inside?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> is that an itouch 5g? how do you bypass the amp inside?


 
  Go-Dap X is idevice DAC/Amp that can get digital signal from idevice directly from 30-pin dock or lightning connector. Also Go-Dap DD Socket 1 is idevice DAC that do the same thing as Go-Dap X but doesn't have internal amp.


----------



## whoever

Waiting to get my UMx8 back......i'd say the asg are good, but from there to say they're the best i wouldn't say! I miss the precision of my customs!


----------



## perplekks45

Cowon C2 > Fiio E11 > beyerdynamic Custom One Pro


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> New addition (C5) to my current rig. From left to right.
> 
> Portable: Go-Dap X
> Semi-portable: Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE + JDS Labs C5
> Transportable: Go-Dap DD Socket 1 + ALO The National




You are like me as fan boy from Ventura Craft 
I am waiting from Japan my go dap DD1 LE with op amp 627 SM


----------



## rudi0504

My lovely Grado limited edition HF 2 first batch with HDP R 10


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> You are like me as fan boy from Ventura Craft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes ^o^


----------



## rudi0504

My PRADA portable headphone set up 

Source : HDP R 10 Japan version 
Amp : RS 71 B latest batch 
Cable : mini to mini Ventura craft audiophile limited edition


----------



## tanc1

What portable amp pairs well with FitEar togo 334, any recommendations, anyone?? I love jazz.


----------



## muzic4life

IPC160 + HPP1dac + Glacier + Grado PS500        >> they matched very well <<


----------



## Ruby2

sree said:


> My portable system is made up of iPod Video (iMod by Red Wine Audio) + Alo line out Cable + Just Audio AHA-120 + Cardas 1/4 to 1/8 converter and Denon AH-D7000. I tried various headphones and in-ears from Denon (AH-D2000, AH-D5000), Sennheiser (HD595, HD439, PX100), Ethymotic Research (ER4), Sony (MDX EX 1000), BeyerDynamic (DT770) and I forget others, also tried various amps (Nuforce Icon mobile, HeadRoom Air Head, iQube) but nothing comes close to this one. I get strange looks in the bus and office as I surrounded by people who have mostly stock ear buds and at times only one ear plugged in. One of these days I am going to Print a t-shirt which says "Audiophile & Proud" in the front and the details of my gear at the back.




Hi
I've Just ordered a AHA from Justin. It should be ready in a few days now. 
I've had him iMod a 5Gen Ipod classic fro me too and have a Quables Silverman LOD ready and waiting. (I'm told by Justin that I don't need the iMod cable for the uHA or AHA.
I have a Fiio E9 at home so I'll probably but the iMOd 30pin to RCA lead for that.
My question for you is really 
1, Which hard case is that on your ipod Classic?
2, I've got Beyerdynamic DT1350's to use with it at present, but want to get some open back over ears for home. Have you tried the Beyerdynamic T1's or the HigiMan HE5's with this combo. 
I'd be greatful for any advice on this as it looks as though you have a very similar set up. 
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## mpawluk91

mtthefirst said:


> Go-Dap X is idevice DAC/Amp that can get digital signal from idevice directly from 30-pin dock or lightning connector. Also Go-Dap DD Socket 1 is idevice DAC that do the same thing as Go-Dap X but doesn't have internal amp.


Ive always wondered that lol my 5g is red too. It seems like buying a colorfly ck4+ would be smarter for me cause its 200$ and the dac is a beast


----------



## KraftD1

Quote: 





tanc1 said:


> What portable amp pairs well with FitEar togo 334, any recommendations, anyone?? I love jazz.


 
   
  Might be some suggestions in this thread if you search it or you could ask there: http://www.head-fi.org/t/597146/fitear-to-go-334-suyamas-custom-iem-made-universal


----------



## Huxley

Current rig and i love it.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Current rig and i love it.


 
   
  Music Fidelity EB-50, right?


----------



## fuzzy1969

S3 (international version)> Dr Jan Meiers 'PCSTEP' > HD 650's (Ive got to be honest the PCSTEP is rather good)


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Music Fidelity EB-50, right?


 
  Nope Yamaha EPH-100, or sometimes i grab my JVC FXZ200's when i crave a fuller sound.
   
  But im very tempted to snag me a UD100 dac and pair it with my HTC One and P4 warbler.
   
  Could be a killer combo.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Nope Yamaha EPH-100, or sometimes i grab my JVC FXZ200's when i crave a fuller sound.
> 
> But im very tempted to snag me a UD100 dac and pair it with my HTC One and P4 warbler.
> 
> Could be a killer combo.


 

 Nah, come on, they look pretty similar


----------



## mpawluk91




----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## mpawluk91

joedoe said:


>


I've been thinking about getting sum portapros for my bro. How would do say they compare to sennheiser hd 439? He obviously needs bass heavy cans cause the amp is cold as hell. He already has the senns but only wants to upgrade you know


----------



## JoeDoe

mpawluk91 said:


> I've been thinking about getting sum portapros for my bro. How would do say they compare to sennheiser hd 439? He obviously needs bass heavy cans cause the amp is cold as hell. He already has the senns but only wants to upgrade you know


 Honestly man I cannot tell you. I got the Porta pros on recommendation after getting sick of the ridiculousness that is beats headphones. I could not be happier. Less than half the price and a much wider soundstage and quality sounds throughout the frequency range.


----------



## mpawluk91

joedoe said:


> Honestly man I cannot tell you. I got the Porta pros on recommendation after getting sick of the ridiculousness that is beats headphones. I could not be happier. Less than half the price and a much wider soundstage and quality sounds throughout the frequency range.


I think my earpods sound better than beats


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Current rig and i love it.


 
  Oh, Nice HTC One! I'm thinking of getting one when my contract expires. Hows the on-board audio, nice?


----------



## snapple10




----------



## choC.

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Oh, Nice HTC One! I'm thinking of getting one when my contract expires. Hows the on-board audio, nice?


 
   
  I'm really enjoying the HTC One with my Atrio M5s (MG7). 

 The sound is clean and clear with enough power to get the lower end singing on the MG7s. Only complaint I've got is the volume increments are too large, but apparently that's being fixed in an upcoming update.


----------



## Huxley

ayecee said:


> Oh, Nice HTC One! I'm thinking of getting one when my contract expires. Hows the on-board audio, nice?




Most excellent especially the power, and over time the details have really started to come through. 

Plus it's a cracking phone.


----------



## milarepa

tanc1 said:


> What portable amp pairs well with FitEar togo 334, any recommendations, anyone?? I love jazz.




I love the Rsa Intruder with them, pitch black background and great synergy with the 334s imo.


----------



## Paul Graham

Not with me yet so sorry for the only shot I have.
  Ive wanted one of these for years now & finally I have one thanks to my bro. ( Belated crimbo pressie lmao! )
  Sony D-EJ2000 Discman with ALL accessories...
   
  As some of you may guess, Although I have a LOT of iDevices, I'm also thankfully a fan of other formats.
  And Sony was & still is one of my Go-To brands. 
  Im gradually collecting devices from across the ages, I already have two portable MD walkmen, This Discman and
  a few slim cassette walkmen,
  So next on my list is a Portable DAT recorder ( I still have some old tapes somewhere ) & The desktop equivelent to go with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And I need some decent in ear Sony's, So on the lookout for them also lol.


----------



## SkyBleu

So I got bored before, and found a bunch of adapters that I had lying around, and created a monster adapter out of them. 
  
 Does anyone know if this is harmful to any of my devices? Of course I know it's useless, and I am going to remove it, but I just want to know if it does any damage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There's a 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter, which is plugged into a 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter, plugged into a 3.5mm to 3.5mm airplane "silencer" adapter.


----------



## AnakChan

Doing a little testing - iPad 3 + CCK + Apex Glacier (in low power mode) + MH335DW :-


----------



## muzic4life

Let me guess....amazing sound !!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Let me guess....amazing sound !!


 
   
  Kinda more proof of concept. Sounds not bad...just how an Apex Glacier's supposed to sound.


----------



## mpawluk91

Ok that's it man! I've seen a bunch of pictures of people using lightning to 30 pin adapters with an LOD. Mine does not play sound or even cancel the volume control on my iPod touch 5g. I have several LOD's that I tested with it and no luck. I've tryed both of my amps and nothing, It does charge my device though. Can someone explain this to me is it broke?


----------



## mpawluk91

.


----------



## ForShure

skybleu said:


> So I got bored before, and found a bunch of adapters that I had lying around, and created a monster adapter out of them.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is harmful to any of my devices? Of course I know it's useless, and I am going to remove it, but I just want to know if it does any damage.
> 
> ...



All those cables put back quality lost in modern file compression


----------



## rudi0504

My cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms and 1,69 Vrms 
Source : iPhone 4 G
Dac : cyberlabs Class - dB 2,0 Yrms and 1,69 Vrms
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B 
Headphone : LCD 2


----------



## TrollDragon

Just making the work day a little nicer, with the Amazing Porta Pro's
   

  Dream Theater Systematic Chaos on the C3.


----------



## rudi0504

I follow Anakchan favourite outdoor portable headphone : VModa M100 Black mate finish 

Source : iPhone 4 S mod 
Dac : cyberlabs class -dB 2,0 Vrms latest version 
Headphone : VModa M100


----------



## AnakChan

Nice looking! Here's what the M-100 is capable of doing too :-


----------



## joe

Wow, AnakChan... You really put gear to the test!


----------



## Swimsonny

AK100 to Rhapsodio R^2
   
  Sadly they dont like each other, at all////


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Nice looking! Here's what the M-100 is capable of doing too :-




I bought brand new VModa M 100 after you PM me about durability and SQ 
Thank you for your recommendation


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms and 1,69 Vrms
> Source : iPhone 4 G
> Dac : cyberlabs Class - dB 2,0 Yrms and 1,69 Vrms
> Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
> Headphone : LCD 2


 
   
   
  I'm debating this combo, or the same thing with the RSA Intruder.  Any opinions?


----------



## SkyBleu

forshure said:


> All those cables put back quality lost in modern file compression




Haha, yeah, I'd assume so!


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm debating this combo, or the same thing with the RSA Intruder.  Any opinions?




I have now two version from cyberlabs -dB 

First was with 1,69 Vrms :

Why I keep this version !
Mostly I pair with iems and low impedance headphone 
The amp I can use between alo Rx 3 B or RS 71 B or Intruder 

Second was with 2,00 Vrms :
It just arrived yesterday , after I am waiting more than a month , because of the shipping company , not from David , he send on 19 of March 2013.

The reason I bought it for use with hard to drive headphone / high impedance headphone or
With my orthos .

The sound quality from these two - dB are almost the same , this 2,0 Vrms has more power 
Like my old class solo .
More bass impact and more gain than 1,69 Vrms .

I will post more impression. Later on


----------



## blackwolf05

I have been lurking for a while here, here is my contribution:
   
  Transportable/desktop rig (amongst rooms in the house)
  - LCD2.2
  - RSA SR71-b
  - Original CLAS Solo
  - Norse Audio Skuld 4 cable

   
  Portable rig
  - Triple fi 10
  - RSA Mustang
  - Pelican 1010 case
  - Timex weekender watch (awesome cheap watch lol)


----------



## muzic4life

anakchan said:


> Nice looking! Here's what the M-100 is capable of doing too :-
> 
> DON'T TRY IT AT HOME !


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I follow Anakchan favourite outdoor portable headphone : VModa M100 Black mate finish
> 
> Source : *iPhone 4 S mod*
> Dac : cyberlabs class -dB 2,0 Vrms latest version
> Headphone : VModa M100


 
  What mod is it Rudi? I just got my iphone 4S back and now seeing this mod, I am somewhat curious


----------



## LdoNeW

My set up: iPod touch 4g - AMP HeadStage Arrow 12HE 3g - Sennheiser HD25-1 II Adidas. From Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





ldonew said:


> My set up: iPod touch 4g - AMP HeadStage Arrow 12HE 3g - Sennheiser HD25-1 II Adidas. From Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


 
  Sweet setup!


----------



## cptgloomy

My quite simple rig :
   
  Iriver h340 + Heir audio 5.0


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





blackwolf05 said:


>


 
  As awesome as that rig is, in terms of portability and looks, It's such a let down of how bad the DAC inside that little Nano is.. I have a similar rig
 6th Gen Nano > Fiio LOD > RSA Tomahawk > Recabled TF10


----------



## rudi0504

rianchaos said:


> What mod is it Rudi? I just got my iphone 4S back and now seeing this mod, I am somewhat curious




It is the same way with his ipod video mod , now he done mod for his iPhone 4S 
Please go to Calico house tomorrow


----------



## Advert

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Nice looking! Here's what the M-100 is capable of doing too :-


 
   
  G. R. E. A. T.
   
  awesome pic!!!


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> It is the same way with his ipod video mod , now he done mod for his iPhone 4S
> Please go to Calico house tomorrow


 
  wow, this is kind of the first time I have heard of an iPhone 4S mod, too bad I cant go to Calico's house. I'm not in Jakarta for a long time.


----------



## rudi0504

rianchaos said:


> wow, this is kind of the first time I have heard of an iPhone 4S mod, too bad I cant go to Calico's house. I'm not in Jakarta for a long time.




This iPhone 4 s mod belong to Alex who done the AK 100 mod stage 2 
I am surprise about the SQ from his iphone 4 S mod , everything better than mine standard .


----------



## Ruby2

jason36 said:


> Well having looked at the DX100 and deciding I couldnt warrant the expenditure at the moment, this is the newest addition to the fold which arrived in the post this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! I Love the look of that!


----------



## Swimsonny

Yes i just got one today sounds awesome (C4PRO)


----------



## rudi0504

The Battle of 5 High End DAP 
From the left to right 
LCD 2 rev3 
iPhone 4S combo with class -dB 2,0Vrms version and alo Rx 3 b
HDP R 10 
Ibasso dpDX 100 with firm ware 1.42
2 AK 100 mod 
Hisound studio V 3rd ANG edition 
vModa M100 and M80


----------



## blackwolf05

Quote: 





feigeibomber said:


> As awesome as that rig is, in terms of portability and looks, It's such a let down of how bad the DAC inside that little Nano is.. I have a similar rig
> 6th Gen Nano > Fiio LOD > RSA Tomahawk > Recabled TF10


 
  I don't think it is as bad as you make it sound. I mean, where portability is the main concern, I think I can sacrifice the dac quality. So until there is a much smaller version of the CLAS solo, this will do


----------



## rudi0504

swimsonny said:


> Yes i just got one today sounds awesome (C4PRO)




Congrats Sonny 

Please share your impression 

Thank you


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Yes i just got one today sounds awesome (C4PRO)


 
   
  Sounds great right!!


----------



## AnakChan

The key components that make this rig sonically so special are the VentureCraft DD LE OPA627SM DAC, and the Tralucent uber cable (which has great synergy with the 1Plus2 naturally) :-
   
  VentureCraft 30-pin digital LOD
  VentureCraft DD Limited Edition OPA627SM OpAmp pre-amp
  (Hakuhatuken?) mini2mini
  Apex Glacier
  Tralucent uber cable
  Tralucent 1Plus2 (with Ortofon tips)


----------



## Suguru103

Does Fiio Andes with Ipod Touch5 count? Or is that too common?


----------



## JoeDoe

For someone new to the scene this setup could be considered the Goldilocks setup


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





suguru103 said:


> Does Fiio Andes with Ipod Touch5 count? Or is that too common?


 
   
  Post it up


----------



## muzic4life

AK100 + Alo International + Final Audio Heaven 6 --- (AK100 need to be EQed to get a nicer sound)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Adding the International which has an impedance of 21ohms to `fix` the AK100 22.41ohm output impedance?


----------



## Jazzyfi

It seems that a lot of people are clueless about the international output impedance, ALO really need to provide better spec in their website.



expatinjapan said:


> Adding the International which has an impedance of 21ohms to `fix` the AK100 22.41ohm output impedance?
> :bigsmile_face:


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> The key components that make this rig sonically so special are the VentureCraft DD LE OPA627SM DAC, and the Tralucent uber cable (which has great synergy with the 1Plus2 naturally) :-
> 
> VentureCraft 30-pin digital LOD
> VentureCraft DD Limited Edition OPA627SM OpAmp pre-amp
> ...




Wow sound really excelent 
How is about your Tralucent über cable vs silver / cable ?
Please share your impression


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Wow sound really excelent
> How is about your Tralucent über cable vs silver / cable ?
> Please share your impression


What I have to say will probably be scoffed in disbelief. So lets just say it has to be heard to be believed. If 1Plus2 owners or demo-ers think they've heard the widest soundstage (width, depth, headroom) in an IEM, this cable sets to a new level. It rivals some high end headphones and made me wonder why I own some of the headphones & home setups I own (but naturally I won't get rid of them ). And that's just for a start.

But it's a very pricey cable that falls into the "call for pricing" category. I'll leave it at that rather than rustle up the feathers of non-believers.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Adding the International which has an impedance of 21ohms to `fix` the AK100 22.41ohm output impedance?


 
   
  TBH..i don't like my self the sound of AK100+Alo Inter without AK100 (stock) being EQed. The International alone is a good amp. I prefer Alo Inter+ipod rather than AK100. But with some EQing, AK100+Inter  is performing better than is not.


----------



## spinnin

Quote: 





panamahat said:


>


 
  I have the original PX100's and I like them a lot. They do let in (and leak out) sound. Good for being aware of your surroundings IMO. I also have the Sansa Clip + (great combo)


----------



## snapple10




----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> TBH..i don't like my self the sound of AK100+Alo Inter without AK100 (stock) being EQed. The International alone is a good amp. I prefer Alo Inter+ipod rather than AK100. But with some EQing, AK100+Inter  is performing better than is not.


 
  AK100 + Alo International looks nice when stacked


----------



## muzic4life

rianchaos said:


> AK100 + Alo International looks nice when stacked




Actually...that's the first main reason i bought them.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> What I have to say will probably be scoffed in disbelief. So lets just say it has to be heard to be believed. If 1Plus2 owners or demo-ers think they've heard the widest soundstage (width, depth, headroom) in an IEM, this cable sets to a new level. It rivals some high end headphones and made me wonder why I own some of the headphones & home setups I own (but naturally I won't get rid of them ). And that's just for a start.
> 
> But it's a very pricey cable that falls into the "call for pricing" category. I'll leave it at that rather than rustle up the feathers of non-believers.




Thank you Sean 

Audio world is a mystery , that's why it is better if we can hear by our self .
The motto : HEARING IS BELIEVING is the best way to find very good audio set up


----------



## Rl-s

rudi0504 said:


> Wow sound really excelent
> How is about your Tralucent über cable vs silver / cable ?
> Please share your impression


beautiful rig!


----------



## toads

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Adding the International which has an impedance of 21ohms to `fix` the AK100 22.41ohm output impedance?


 
   
  i had an International for a week feeding several IEMs including the k3003, 1p2, Merlin...unlistenable at worst, tolerable at best...i flipped it without thinking twice to HF'er to help out his LCD3...
   
  this unit is fatally flawed for low-impedance IEMs....
  i'll start a list...from memory....
   
  Go Dap X - 47 ohm
  AK100- 22 ohm
  HP-P1 - 10ohm
  ....
  quote and add...


----------



## mpawluk91

joedoe said:


> For someone new to the scene this setup could be considered the Goldilocks setup


You can definitely jam on that

Almost the same concept 
 
Heavily upgraded/modded ipod 5.5 with c&c bh amp and sennheiser 439 phones, sounds pretty good too


----------



## rudi0504

My mid nite set up 

Source : ibasso HDP R10 Japan version
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : ultrasone Sig Pro 
Cable : HDP R10 line out to line in pico power use Ventura Craft audiophile collection mini to mini 
 Sig Pro cable use Oyaide silver rhodium plated mini jack 
Sound Quality : can bring you to sweet dream , so sweet and high end quality for portable set up 
 If not almost to mid nite time , I won't take out from my head 
 HDP R10 line out is the second best SQ after from coaxial cable to my mod 
 Balance DAC DB2


----------



## MilesDavis2

blackwolf05 said:


> I have been lurking for a while here, here is my contribution:
> 
> Transportable/desktop rig (amongst rooms in the house)
> - LCD2.2
> ...


Awesome setup.


----------



## Mimouille

Hearing is believing is wanting is spending is divorcing.





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Sean
> 
> Audio world is a mystery , that's why it is better if we can hear by our self .
> The motto : HEARING IS BELIEVING is the best way to find very good audio set up


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Hearing is believing is wanting is spending is divorcing.


 
  Word of the year


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Hearing is believing is wanting is spending is divorcing.




Enjoy your trip in Hong Kong 

Yes you are right 1000% , because my wife just know that I have so many portable set up 
Why you bought so many audio gear , you have only two ears 

I keep quiet don't want answer her complain 

SILENT IS GOLDEN 

If she is angry , I can not buy anymore audio gear 

I am waiting your battle tomorrow


----------



## Mimouille

Yes but as long as I am happy she is ok, but when I buy crappy iems and in a bad mood, she gets mad 


rudi0504 said:


> Enjoy your trip in Hong Kong
> 
> Yes you are right 1000% , because my wife just know that I have so many portable set up
> Why you bought so many audio gear , you have only two ears
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Yes but as long as I am happy she is ok, but when I buy crappy iems and in a bad mood, she gets mad




Merried man has the same problem with wife 
as I was single don't have money to buy high end audio gear


----------



## lightningfarron

my new portable rig
   
  tera player->toxic 8wire hybrid cable->heir 8a


----------



## toxicdrift

nice rig lightning! which player do u prefer more with the 8's


----------



## lightningfarron

Thanks toxicdrift i prefer the tera with the 8a.
  at first i though that the 8a have reached its full potential with studio v but the tera prove me wrong
  the tera player is the best dap that i ever heard.


----------



## blackwolf05

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> Awesome setup.


 
  Thanks MilesDavis2!! I am very happy at the moment with these two setups. My next purchase will be some Mad Dogs, to have a set of close cans, and probably upgrade my iems in the near future. Maybe some heir audio


----------



## MilesDavis2

blackwolf05 said:


> Thanks MilesDavis2!! I am very happy at the moment with these two setups. My next purchase will be some Mad Dogs, to have a set of close cans, and probably upgrade my iems in the near future. Maybe some heir audio




Getting an LCD2 would complete my setup. I think that your setup, based on my subjective view is full circle. Oh well, who sez we get satisfied. Are we kidding ourselves.


----------



## bcollier

Mini-rig:
   
  Ipod Nano -> Fiio LOD -> Pico Slim -> JH16 Pro (FreqPhase)


----------



## HeroicPenguin

A simple (and not that portable) rig:
   
  MacBook > Dragonfly > FitEar F111
   
   

   
   
  Only shown, cause my iPhone is my only portable source and only camera too. Very nice sounding though!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portable bag.
  Beyerdynamic T1. 
  Walkman F806.  
  Van Den Hul RCA LOD.
  Custom "K-Cmoy" amplifier.


----------



## knights

awesome rig Bryan!.. We'll see and hear that later this May!


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> A simple (and not that portable) rig:
> 
> MacBook > Dragonfly > FitEar F111
> 
> ...


 
  Thats a nice usb cable,  where did you get that?


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Thats a nice usb cable,  where did you get that?


 
   
  You mean the adapter? It's just a cheap right angle USB adapter, you can get them for $3 on eBay. Not the best quality in the world, but it does help the Dragonfly from protruding too much.


----------



## eric0531

My fairly basic portable setup. iPod Classic (120gb) -> Fiio LOD -> Fiio E11 -> Logitech UE 4000.


----------



## mpawluk91

eric0531 said:


> My fairly basic portable setup. iPod Classic (120gb) -> Fiio LOD -> Fiio E11 -> Logitech UE 4000.


I have the ue 6000 and I always wondered how do the 4000 sound? What are they comparable to? Maybe sum sennheiser hd25


----------



## eric0531

mpawluk91 said:


> I have the ue 6000 and I always wondered how do the 4000 sound? What are they comparable to? Maybe sum sennheiser hd25




They kind of remind me of Monster Turbines with Comply tips. I really like the UE 4000s - super comfortable and great isolation for an on-ear. They sound very good right out of my iPhone but I like using my Classic for the capacity.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here we go Gents (and Ladies) look what Uncle H20 has for you today. 

Ipod Video (80gb) (I scored for $20 on eBay) / C&C BH Amp / T-Peos H-200 Triple Hybrid (the new kid in town) 

And yes, you guessed it, my Rhapsodio amp bands _glow_ in the dark.


----------



## JoeDoe

H20, do you fill that iPod with mp3 or lossless? Asking because Im in the market for a C&C, and I'm curious to know how she does with a iPod classic like that.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> H20, do you fill that iPod with mp3 or lossless? Asking because Im in the market for a C&C, and I'm curious to know how she does with a iPod classic like that.




I have Rockbox installed on the iPod running FLAC files, 16/44. Using the amp is a major improvement over the Pods headphone out. I find the iPod a touch warm so I use silver plated interconnect to crisp things up a little, it's not bad, rather balanced and using the silver plated LOD and amps LF switch brings the tone up to a level I can enjoy, it's not quite up to the standards of my Colorfly CK4, however enjoyable with both C&C BH and the cable.


----------



## JoeDoe

Sounds good. And just to be sure, that's a 5.5 gen iPod correct?


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> Sounds good. And just to be sure, that's a 5.5 gen iPod correct?




Going off the serial number it is: _iPod (5th generation Late 2006)—also known as iPod with video or Fifth Generation iPod._

I still become confused about it all, but that's what this site and the serial number tell me.

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1353#ipodfifth2

:regular_smile :


----------



## ongyi

iPhone 4S -> GoDap DD Socket 1(MUSES02) -> Tralucent T1-> Tralucent 1plus2 (silver/gold cable) 
Just got everything in this setup (except) iPhone today; so far it's already giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Swimsonny

Ongyi, your from the head fi meet right! If so then i am glad you have finally got your gear through, it looks great! How is the gold/silver cable as you only tried my silver cable on the 1plus2. Also, remember get everything burning in, it will get a lot better


----------



## ongyi

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Ongyi, your from the head fi meet right! If so then i am glad you have finally got your gear through, it looks great! How is the gold/silver cable as you only tried my silver cable on the 1plus2. Also, remember get everything burning in, it will get a lot better


 
  Yup Sonny its me. I couldn't really compare much between our 1plus2s right now as I only got less than 5 mins of listening time at the meet and TBH the listening conditions weren't really ideal. But I guess on the top of the list I would say that my silver/gold sound a bit more siblant than your silver, which is kind of the opposite of the general opinion from probably all the other reviews on the 1plus2 thread. I guess it might have something to do with burn-in maybe.
  I also hear a bit more mids on my silver/gold but at the cost of soundstage, not to say that the soundstage is narrow or anything. in fact amazingly the soundstage is actually wider than my m-100s. 
  Details wise I couldn't recall which cable gives more details but I can confirm that the 1plus2 has the best details I've ever heard from an iem. Same thing goes to the bass and instrument separation. 
  Even without any burning in, the 1plus2 already has the wow factor that is off the chart, I just can't wait until its fully burnt in.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Going off the serial number it is: _iPod (5th generation Late 2006)—also known as iPod with video or Fifth Generation iPod._
> 
> I still become confused about it all, but that's what this site and the serial number tell me.
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1353#ipodfifth2


 
  The 5th Gen. iPod uses a Wolfson DAC chip which many consider to be the best iPod sound. The 6th and so called 7th (IPC) use Cirrus Logic chips.
  Short version of SQ diff Wolfson = warmth  C.L. = clarity.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Here we go Gents (and Ladies) look what Uncle H20 has for you today.
> 
> Ipod Video (80gb) (I scored for $20 on eBay) / C&C BH Amp / T-Peos H-200 Triple Hybrid (the new kid in town)
> 
> And yes, you guessed it, my Rhapsodio amp bands _glow_ in the dark.


Hey man how do you think that an imodded 5.5 would stand up to the ck4+, it might be an excellent comparison


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





ongyi said:


> iPhone 4S -> GoDap DD Socket 1(MUSES02) -> Tralucent T1-> Tralucent 1plus2 (silver/gold cable)
> Just got everything in this setup (except) iPhone today; so far it's already giving me goosebumps.


 
  Can you give us a better picture please, I cant see what is happening here. Thanks.


----------



## ongyi

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Can you give us a better picture please, I cant see what is happening here. Thanks.


 
  Sorry mate I will definitely try again tomorrow. Right now I don't have any camera with me and my phone is being hooked up as part of my rig, which means that I need to borrow somebody else's phone to take the picture.


----------



## DarKen23

Quote: 





bcollier said:


> Mini-rig:
> 
> Ipod Nano -> Fiio LOD -> Pico Slim -> JH16 Pro (FreqPhase)


 
  Im diggin the artwork on your JH16s! Really nice.


----------



## Oregonian

4th Gen iPod Touch 32 gb dual locked to my JDS Labs C421 driving my M-Audio Q40's (outfitted with V-moda cable and Shure 840 pads - uber comfy).
   
  This combo gets it...........with the bass boost on the C421 and the Q40 being a basshead dream, these thump.


----------



## H20Fidelity

saraguie said:


> The 5th Gen. iPod uses a Wolfson DAC chip which many consider to be the best iPod sound. The 6th and so called 7th (IPC) use Cirrus Logic chips.
> Short version of SQ diff Wolfson = warmth  C.L. = clarity.




Thanks!



mpawluk91 said:


> Hey man how do you think that an imodded 5.5 would stand up to the ck4+, it might be an excellent comparison




Good question, I really couldn't tell you the answer, one thing the CK4 has over the iPod Video is detailing depth / extension, and instrument seperation also the staging has a bigger headstage. Without hearing an iMod I just don't know how much further it takes these areas. I've considered an iMod but I'm unsure.

Audio Minor sell them on eBay also.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250933947907?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bcollier

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> Im diggin the artwork on your JH16s! Really nice.


 
  Thanks! Thought I would bust out a little company pride for the logo art.
   
  The pico slim really is an awesome IEM amp. I love listening to the CLAS -DB / ALO Rx MKIII balanced combo, but there is something to be said for tiny, perfect channel balance, and the lowest noise floor possible.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here we go Gents (and Ladies) look what Uncle H20 has for you today.
> 
> Ipod Video (80gb) (I scored for $20 on eBay) / C&C BH Amp / T-Peos H-200 Triple Hybrid (the new kid in town)
> 
> And yes, you guessed it, my Rhapsodio amp bands _glow_ in the dark.


 
  Care to comment on the T-Peos H-200s?


----------



## whoever

Ipod 5th 30gb - shure se530x8 by unique melody - Beat sapphire cable 


Waiting for a Fiio e11 I get next week to fill the lack of bass......especially after listening for 3 weeks to the asg 1.2 to cover the wait


----------



## Paul Graham

They were in LA yesterday!
  And now in the UK the other half's V80's have arrived. 
  I'm making sure all is sound before handing them over.
  Of course it has nothing to do with the fact I want some V-Moda's and 
  haven't had the chance to listen to any yet lol.......
   
  Anyway, For now the 4s, Mundorf Gold, E17 & the V80's themselves...
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
   
  And yep, I definately want a set for myself lol!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I love my HD25's but I have to say these sound REALLY good. Better than my Grado SR60's!


----------



## Mimouille

Not lack of bass, more like controlled and accurate vs bloated 


whoever said:


> Ipod 5th 30gb - shure se530x8 by unique melody - Beat sapphire cable
> 
> 
> Waiting for a Fiio e11 I get next week to fill the lack of bass......especially after listening for 3 weeks to the asg 1.2 to cover the wait


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Not lack of bass, more like controlled and accurate vs bloated


 
  I agree.
  out of all the amps I own the E11 is my least favourite & the one that annoys me the most, 
  Wish I'ld never listened to " Get the E11, Its ideal for what you need " comments lol!
  Its a horrid amp IMO, I ended up getting a TCG Audio T-box for far less wonga, yet its a far tighter, more detailed amp than the 
  E11 can ever hope to be.


----------



## Mimouille

I do not know the amp, was more referring to Miracles vs. asg1 


paul graham said:


> I agree.
> out of all the amps I own the E11 is my least favourite & the one that annoys me the most,
> Wish I'ld never listened to " Get the E11, Its ideal for what you need " comments lol!
> Its a horrid amp IMO, I ended up getting a TCG Audio T-box for far less wonga, yet its a far tighter, more detailed amp than the
> E11 can ever hope to be.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ah haha my bad.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> They were in LA yesterday!
> And now in the UK the other half's V80's have arrived.
> I'm making sure all is sound before handing them over.
> Of course it has nothing to do with the fact I want some V-Moda's and
> ...


 
  V-Moda's are looking good, Paul!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> V-Moda's are looking good, Paul!


 
   
  Thanks bud!  
  The other half loves them bless her.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks!
> Good question, I really couldn't tell you the answer, one thing the CK4 has over the iPod Video is detailing depth / extension, and instrument seperation also the staging has a bigger headstage. Without hearing an iMod I just don't know how much further it takes these areas. I've considered an iMod but I'm unsure.
> 
> Audio Minor sell them on eBay also.
> ...


I know some dude here on headfi that can Imod ur 5.5 for 170 US dollars, of course you would have to find a black gate LOD. I would just have one custom made its cheaper than alo


----------



## RoMee

My always changing rigs.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM just arrived 

The cable is no more included , I bought by my self 
I miss the pre order time with Limited Edition mini to mini . 

Thank you Anakchan for your help 

Source : iPhone 4S 
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp 627 SM
Amp : pico power 
Headphone : VModa M100 Black Mate 

SQ : can make my VModa M100 to high end headphone


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^^ looks sweet!!!
   
  And how quickly you wrapped it in shelf liner....


----------



## ForShure

Why do people wrap their amps in shelf liner? Is it to protect against interference or to keep the amp from getting scratched?


----------



## snapple10

I was just asked that, to prevent scratches for sure. Sounds the same with and without


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> I know some dude here on headfi that can Imod ur 5.5 for 170 US dollars, of course you would have to find a black gate LOD. I would just have one custom made its cheaper than alo




Thanks for the info! I think I'll hold out for iBasso's DX50, I would be interested in hearing an iMod though one day.


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-

rudi0504 said:


> My Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM just arrived
> 
> The cable is no more included , I bought by my self
> I miss the pre order time with Limited Edition mini to mini .
> ...



Would you by any chance be selling your E11?


----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> I was just asked that, to prevent scratches for sure. Sounds the same with and without


 

 I'd have to debate that. The shelf liner helps isolate the amp from the interference caused by the earth's rotation. In my experience blue ones block more interference than the black.


----------



## snapple10

I must have the wrong color then


----------



## rudi0504

snapple10 said:


> I must have the wrong color then







buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^^ looks sweet!!!
> 
> And how quickly you wrapped it in shelf liner....







forshure said:


> Why do people wrap their amps in shelf liner? Is it to protect against interference or to keep the amp from getting scratched?







snapple10 said:


> I was just asked that, to prevent scratches for sure. Sounds the same with and without







forshure said:


> I'd have to debate that. The shelf liner helps isolate the amp from the interference caused by the earth's rotation. In my experience blue ones block more interference than the black.




Thank you all 

I wrap it with anti slip mate agains the scratches 
If I sell my second hand audio , all my friends are happy to own my used item , because look like new 

I haven't test again interference from my Handphone


----------



## rudi0504

-xx-mew-xx- said:


> Would you by any chance be selling your E11?




Hi 
I am sorry I don't own any Fiio amp now


----------



## Mimouille

There is hardly anything anything more I could want (so I say  )


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> There is hardly anything anything more I could want (so I say  )


 
  You *HAVE* to try (place a load of coming soon gear here).......


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> You *HAVE* to try (place a load of coming soon gear here).......


 

 Well I have the 3DD coming, and I am considering StageDiver 3 and a pair of FitEar. But these will be the last I swear. Excluding DAPs of course


----------



## hasanyuceer

Some of my earphones...


----------



## Mimouille

Let's add some more goodies from a very productive weekend: AK100 Stage2 Mod > New Tralucent Silver Gold Cable > Tralucent 1plus2. Pairs wonderfully. I will not A/B with silver cable, but this sounds better than DX100 > Tralucent Silver > 1plus2 IMO.


----------



## Paul Graham

Something a bit different today, 
  More ( Trans ) portable. 
   
  Sony D-EJ2000 Discman >
  QED optical >
  FiiO E17 ( DAC ) >
  TCG Audio mini to mini >
  iBasso Pelican PB2 ( single ended mode ) >
  Beyer Hybrids.
   
   

   

   

   
  Once the DB2 Boomslang, hirose to hirose Balanced connector, And my HD25 balanced white widow arrive I'll be able to run this entirely balanced end to end.
  Just trying to source a suitable carrying case for it all now lol.....


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Let's add some more goodies from a very productive weekend: AK100 Stage2 Mod > New Tralucent Silver Gold Cable > Tralucent 1plus2. Pairs wonderfully. I will not A/B with silver cable, but this sounds better than DX100 > Tralucent Silver > 1plus2 IMO.




Wow Tralucent update cable silver / gold cable already came out 
I am waiting for new silver / gold cable too 




mimouille said:


> There is hardly anything anything more I could want (so I say  )




I have tried my friend Altman Tera black stealth SQ so good


----------



## jurnaza

Here is my recently assembled portable rig:


----------



## woodcans

The Stealth looks very cool!!


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks, I just love it, it was the smartest way I ever uselessly spend an extra 120 bucks





woodcans said:


> The Stealth looks very cool!!


----------



## Troubadour

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Let's add some more goodies from a very productive weekend: AK100 Stage2 Mod > New Tralucent Silver Gold Cable > Tralucent 1plus2. Pairs wonderfully. I will not A/B with silver cable, but this sounds better than DX100 > Tralucent Silver > 1plus2 IMO.


 
  Looks amazing!
   
  i myself just "constructed" my own portable rig - its made of:
   
  Headphones: Sennheiser HD 25- II
  Player: Sandisc Sansa Clip+ with formatted fat32 64 gig mem card.
  Amp : Fiio e11 (which i bought today)
   
  i am super proud of my rig and i wish i could post it here but i am new  so the servers wont let me post any pics yet.
   
  anyway - man your rig looks BEAST! its really elegant, clean looking, i love it!


----------



## Mimouille

Thank you very much. Be patient you can post soon, or maybe just post a link ?





troubadour said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> i myself just "constructed" my own portable rig - its made of:
> 
> ...


----------



## Troubadour

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Thank you very much. Be patient you can post soon, or maybe just post a link ?


 
   
  hmmm you know what? i'll do that now, ill upload the pic in 10 minutes tops.


----------



## Troubadour

Here we go - Took me a month to make that rig,
  i really love it, the sound is exactly what i wanted.
   
  oh and  - dont pay attention to my dog he's a natural photobomber
   
http://is.gd/mHPNXd


----------



## Troubadour

Here we go - Took me a month to make that rig,
  i really love it, the sound is exactly what i wanted.
   
  oh and  - dont pay attention to my dog he's a natural photobomber


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





troubadour said:


> Here we go - Took me a month to make that rig,
> i really love it, the sound is exactly what i wanted.
> 
> oh and  - dont pay attention to my dog he's a natural photobomber


 
   
  Fun looking rig.  But that's an amazing photobomb...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





troubadour said:


> Here we go - Took me a month to make that rig,
> i really love it, the sound is exactly what i wanted.
> 
> oh and  - dont pay attention to my dog he's a natural photobomber


 
   
  Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Tri colour?
   
  And sorry, Sweet Rig.
  I may not like the E11 myself but I love the HD25's


----------



## Troubadour

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Fun looking rig.  But that's an amazing photobomb...


 
   
  Amazing thing is - i only discovered how fun it is because i bought the amp today,
  about the photobomb - that picture was taken totally by accident and he always does that haha - NINJA DOG
   
  Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Tri colour?
> 
> And sorry, Sweet Rig.
> I may not like the E11 myself but I love the HD25's


 
   
  It is - you're a dog lover? 
   
  about the rig - problem is - in my country (israel) there are no shops that sell amps accept this one because its not that popular here. the second the fiio shipped to the only shop here i called them and drove there immidiatly and bought it because i was thinking about buying the e11.
  so basically i regret nothing. the sound quality is amazing, the bassboost is crazy for my taste (which is good).
  so i got no complaints.


----------



## Paul Graham

And staying on topic. Just took these whilst having a quick supper lol....
   
  Some of my Many Sony portable devices charging away in their docks on my head-fi shelf.
  You can just see my SA5K's out of shot.
   
  And now my two favourite portable cans. 
   
  V-Moda V80 True Blood's
  Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals
   
  IPC 160gb > Silver Dragon > Alpen > V-80's/HD25's


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





troubadour said:


> Amazing thing is - i only discovered how fun it is because i bought the amp today,
> about the photobomb - that picture was taken totally by accident and he always does that haha - NINJA DOG
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well the HD25's can certainly handle the bass 
  Dont get me wrong its a cool little amp. Just not MY cup of tea. But then Im just fussy lmao!
  Any my fiance used to have a blenheim but we now have a Tri & a Japanese Chin & two cats.


----------



## Troubadour

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> And staying on topic. Just took these whilst having a quick supper lol....
> 
> Some of my Many Sony portable devices charging away in their docks on my head-fi shelf.
> You can just see my SA5K's out of shot.
> ...


 
   
  first ill have to say that everytime i see someone with the HD 25's i immidiatly respect his taste 
  about the vmoda - well i used them for a while (borrowed from a friend) and cant really say they get even close to what the sennheiser has to offer, though they provide both looks and decent quality. (v-moda-wise speaking)
   
  soon enough when i get the money and all the materials i am going to do a total makeover for my own hd25 and paint it all by myself, change the earpieces and all the soft stuff.. all those parts cost alot in my country but i think it is worth it.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> And staying on topic. Just took these whilst having a quick supper lol....
> 
> Some of my Many Sony portable devices charging away in their docks on my head-fi shelf.
> You can just see my SA5K's out of shot.
> ...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


>


 
   
  Sony D-EJ2000


----------



## sp3llv3xit

iPod Classic 7th Gen just don't cut it.  Walkman is still my favorite portable source. 

  
  Now sporting 2 rigs. iPod with ALO RxMK3-B combo is only good for the IE80.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Can not agree with this any more. People should not be so bitter about over peoples gear. I think the black one looks great and i aint seen any more on here, worth the extra for unique ness and as for your face while listening to one, check out the opening bit of my Tera player reviewer.
> 
> 
> i Have certainly seen you eyeing up the Ocharuku as well and you know there is gonna be more new stuff soon


 

 Nice review ! Thanks. Yep...always new stuff in the pipe. But I have to take some time to enjoy what I have.


----------



## HaroChompy

Just got into this and new to the forums, but been lurking for awhile xD.

iPod classic 120gb> Fiio L9 LOD> Fiio E17> Shure se215


----------



## Troubadour

Ok so basically i got an idea how to ideally stick the player to the amp and it looks like that:
   
  before
   

   
  after
   

   
  sorry if i am doing reposts, i just never been in a forum before, and i really like showing off my new rig ))


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





troubadour said:


> sorry if i am doing reposts, i just never been in a forum before, and i really like showing off my new rig ))


 
  Props to you for installing Rockbox, so you can enjoy everything your Clip is capable of.


----------



## Troubadour

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Props to you for installing Rockbox, so you can enjoy everything your Clip is capable of.


 
  Ofc! otherwise i wouldnt be able to use my 64 gig mem card (and i am not even talking about the options! man, what you can do with a rockboxed device.. just TASTY)
  i am using only flac format so basically i am really enjoying that rig.
  been thinking of doing some custom painting and changing the pads and the cable to a toxic cable, but that will take a little bit more time for me to accomplish


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





troubadour said:


> Ofc! otherwise i wouldnt be able to use my 64 gig mem card (and i am not even talking about the options! man, what you can do with a rockboxed device.. just TASTY)
> i am using only flac format so basically i am really enjoying that rig.
> been thinking of doing some custom painting and changing the pads and *the cable to a toxic cable*, but that will take a little bit more time for me to accomplish


 
   
  Didn't take you long to catch the bug dude! 
  When you do go there, You won't be disappointed


----------



## SkyBleu

My *Stealth Black* rig!
   
  Source: iPod Nano 3G
 Amp: Rhapsodio K0 Bass Edition.
  Headphones: V-Moda M80 & UE Triple Fi 10
 Interconnect/LOD: AudioMinor LOD & Effect Apollo


----------



## H20Fidelity

I like the top photo, has a real Batman feel to it. ^


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I like the top photo, has a real Batman feel to it. ^


 
  Thanks haha
   
  My matte black case just arrived today so thought I'd give an update of my rig on here


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





blackwolf05 said:


>


 
   
   
  I haven't logged in for some time, great to see all these amazing rigs !  just curious where you got that messenger bag ?


----------



## rudi0504

My VModa M100 black mate set up 

Source : iPhone 4s 
Dac : cyberlab Class - dB 2,00 Vrms latest version 
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : VModa M100 black mate 
Cable : rsa to rsa balance cable DIY solid Silver 8 braid 
 Mini USB to Lod Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1


----------



## milarepa

Rudi you rule!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> just curious where you got that messenger bag ?


 
   
  x2!


----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My VModa M100 black mate set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s
> Dac : cyberlab Class - dB 2,00 Vrms latest version
> ...


 
   
  With no offense to V-Moda; that audio-only cable is the weakest link, goodbye.
   
  (Side note; I really wish my M80's were matte black)


----------



## rudi0504

milarepa said:


> Rudi you rule!




Thank you milarepa


----------



## rudi0504

My I device high end Dac collection :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM 
 Cyberlabs Class -dB 1,69 Vrms wrape with blue mate
 Cyberlabs Class -dB 2,00 Vrms wrape with black mate 
Amp : alo Rx 3 B 
Headphone : VModa M100 black mate 
Cable : Ventura craft Lod to USB red colour
 Ventura craft mini to mini audiophile grade black colour 
 Ventura craft mini to mini copper red colour 
Sound Quality : with one of these three Dac high end for IDevice you can drive your headphone 
 To The next level audio Quality .
 My VModa SQ can improve like my ULS Sig DJ with less a bit clarity IMO


----------



## woodcans

Portable sublimnity:


----------



## Paul Graham

Well after a long old wait, Frank at Toxic Cables stepped up and sorted me out with a CLAS.
  At the moment Im running it Single ended through my T-Box, However once the rest of my cables 
  arrive I will be running a fully balanced setup end to end.
   
  Anyway, So here's my first proper stack for now - 
   
  iPod classic 80gb > Stock USB > Solo > Palic flat braided mini to mini > TCG Audio T-Box > Beyer Hybrids....
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  However, Im having problems.
   
  The iPod is either stuck on ok to disconnect screen or I cant pause, play, skip tracks etc, Yet the music will play.
  But its clipping on bass hits etc, VERY annoying. 
  Any ideas what I can do folks???


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My I device high end Dac collection :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM
> ...


 
  Rudi, you Rock N Roll AND RULE!


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well after a long old wait, Frank at Toxic Cables stepped up and sorted me out with a CLAS.
> At the moment Im running it Single ended through my T-Box, However once the rest of my cables
> arrive I will be running a fully balanced setup end to end.
> 
> ...


 
  Nice looking rig.......have you tried a 'hard' reset on your iPod?


----------



## milarepa

Congrats on the clas Paul. Sorry to hear you got problems, I have only experienced issues connecting my 1st gen ipod touch, apart from that no probs on newer devices. You have of course tried rebooting the ipod?


----------



## Paul Graham

After talking to Frank, Reading everything again, Checking my other iDevices and another cable, I can safely say its my iPod Classic 80gb.
  Just doesn't want to play ball.
  Oh well, I have other devices that are working far better.
   
  And now Im actually getting to listen to the Solo properly!
  Seriously seriously impressed! Especially with lossless.
   
  Dont think I could go back to a Solo-less rig now to be fair lol.
   
  Thanks for the help chaps.


----------



## milarepa

Enjoy Paul, there is no going back now...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I really like those plugs/covers on the coaxial outs on the CLASs (pl?)  Where did you get them?
   
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My I device high end Dac collection :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM
> ...


----------



## spinnin

paul graham said:


> I agree.
> out of all the amps I own the E11 is my least favourite & the one that annoys me the most,
> Wish I'ld never listened to " Get the E11, Its ideal for what you need " comments lol!
> Its a horrid amp IMO, I ended up getting a TCG Audio T-box for far less wonga, yet its a far tighter, more detailed amp than the
> E11 can ever hope to be.




 Forgive me, isn't the TCG 2x the price of the E11?


----------



## TrollDragon

The E11 rated pretty high in ClieOS's tests as well... Possibly something he missed while testing it? For the price of it, the E11 is a good little amplifier IMHO.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> The E11 rated pretty high in ClieOS's tests as well... Possibly something he missed while testing it? For the price of it, the E11 is a good little amplifier IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Heya, 
   
  I think most of the detractors of the E11 don't like what the bass boost does to it when enabled, especially on boost level 2 where it does get  muddy sounding. But I think it works very well on the flat setting.
   
  Very best,


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Sony D-EJ2000


 
   
  If only I knew this little fella existed, while still in production....


----------



## fuzzy1969

You can still pick them up on ebay, I got a sony D-NE1 which is similar.


----------



## fuzzy1969

sorry about the mess, but its still a fine sounding player with excellent soundstage even through the headphone out.


----------



## rudi0504

​


saraguie said:


> Rudi, you Rock N Roll AND RULE!




Thank you Sara 
If we live nearby , we can rock and roll together


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I really like those plugs/covers on the coaxial outs on the CLASs (pl?)  Where did you get them?




I bought from my friend headphone store in jakarta 
Please visit : www.kantongkresek.com


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Well after a long old wait, Frank at Toxic Cables stepped up and sorted me out with a CLAS.
> At the moment Im running it Single ended through my T-Box, However once the rest of my cables
> arrive I will be running a fully balanced setup end to end.
> 
> ...




Very nice set up with class solo 
Until now class solo still one of my favourite external Dac for my IDevice 

For your problem please try :
To hard rest your iPod classic 80 Gb

Did you try with other amp ?
Sometimes if the power not enough / under power can make clipping sound


----------



## rudi0504

slidesear said:


> With no offense to V-Moda; that audio-only cable is the weakest link, goodbye.
> 
> (Side note; I really wish my M80's were matte black)




Please don't feel as offence , it's good to share here 

If you hear M100 , maybe you can not believe before you hear M100 with M80 grey cable is the best sounding , as long I and my friends try it with M 80 cable .
All needs synergies in our Audio gear

Please see the picture below :
The left one in grey colour is M80 cable 
The right one in red is M100 cable 

In term of synergy the grey M 80 cable has better synergy with M100
Please try it , you can hear more clarity , more detail and better bass impact compare to the red M100 cable


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up with class solo
> Until now class solo still one of my favourite external Dac for my IDevice
> 
> For your problem please try :
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Rudi mate! 
   
  Its only the 80gb Classic that is having issues, I dont know why as when I use it on its own or direct to an amp with LOD cable it works just fine.
  As soon as I connect it to the CLAS all hell breaks loose ?!
   
  However, Ipod Classic 160gb, ( Latest vers ) iPhone 4s, iPhone 4, iPhone 3gs all work with no issues at all.
  Ive tried it with my T-Box but also my Pelican & E17 and they all get enough signal now with no clipping.
  And I tried three different apple cables and all work fine.
  Its only my 80gb classic thats the weak link. Cant win 'em all eh?!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please don't feel as offence , it's good to share here
> 
> If you hear M100 , maybe you can not believe before you hear M100 with M80 grey cable is the best sounding , as long I and my friends try it with M 80 cable .
> All needs synergies in our Audio gear
> ...


 
   
  I have the V80 Truebloods & both of those cables ship with them.
  I must say I agree Rudi, Out of the two the stock audio ( Grey one ) mini to mini sounds better IMO than the Red one.
  Could it be all the extras ( Mic, Button etc ) in the red one's signal path that degrade the signal compared to the grey cable? 
   
  Edit, Your grey cable also has buttons and mic etc in the signal path so my theory is no longer valid lol


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Thanks Rudi mate!
> 
> Its only the 80gb Classic that is having issues, I dont know why as when I use it on its own or direct to an amp with LOD cable it works just fine.
> As soon as I connect it to the CLAS all hell breaks loose ?!
> ...


 
  Are you sure your 80GB is a Classic and not a Video (5.5G) ?  I've heard of other devices not being compatible with the 5.5 and previous units.


----------



## Paul Graham

Unless I have a video??! I Bought it used so I assumed it was the iPod Classic G5... 
   
  In iTunes it shows as iPod, I'll have a proper look tomorrow when my brains firing on all four lol!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Unless I have a video??! I Bought it used so I assumed it was the iPod Classic G5...
> 
> In iTunes it shows as iPod, I'll have a proper look tomorrow when my brains firing on all four lol!


 
  Technically, they are not "Classics" until the 6th gen, although a lot of people just automatically call any hard drive iPod a Classic.


----------



## Paul Graham

Im off to bed now but very quickly i had a look at the model, if that helps.
   
  Its the MA448FB 
  Vers 1.3


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Im off to bed now but very quickly i had a look at the model, if that helps.
> 
> Its the MA448FB
> Vers 1.3


 
  Yup, that's the 5.5G Video model.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is what I was wondering as well. Go back one generation too far and iDevice's are not compatible....


----------



## muzic4life

skybleu said:


> My *Stealth Black* rig!




I love the looks of your Stealth Black !


----------



## JuanseAmador

romee said:


> My always changing rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great Pictures.


----------



## blackwolf05

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I haven't logged in for some time, great to see all these amazing rigs !  just curious where you got that messenger bag ?


 
  Same here man, this bag is my dslr camera/gadget bag. I love it! It's called the thinktank retrospective 7. They have different sizes of this bag, depending on how much gear you want to carry. They are somewhat pricey, but it will last you a lifetime!


----------



## blackwolf05

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Im off to bed now but very quickly i had a look at the model, if that helps.
> 
> Its the MA448FB
> Vers 1.3


 
   
  Paul, 
   
  Yes you have a 5g ipod video and this is why when connected to the CLAS it does not work. The CLAS solo is only compatible with 6th generation and above ipods. I experienced the same problem without knowing this and had to buy an actual 6th gen classic.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I love the looks of your Stealth Black !


 
  Thank you 
   
  It's simple as simple can be.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thanks for the help chaps!


----------



## The one 1974

Hi Guy's n Gal's
   
  New Head-Fi'er here, had this set up for a little while now but only just found this site (sorry).
   
  So here we have my current portable rig:
   
*Source*:  Ipod Classic 160gb (going to be rockbox'd I think)
*Amplifier*:  Fiio E11 with L3 LOD cable
*Headphones*:  Shure SRH940 (Home) & Bose in-ear (Gym/Travel)
   
  A bit basic in comparison to some of the rigs on here but it always made my ears happy and has served me well till now, plus it's Leading me to want bigger and better things, cash allowing!!
  
  (Please imagine a nice picture here similar to my profile pic)
   
  Looks like I've got some serious reading to do now I've found this site!!


----------



## muzic4life

My favorite portable combos:
Ipod / HPP1 dac / Apex Glacier
Ipod / CLAS db / Pico Power


----------



## Paul Graham

until my new digital lod, mini to mini and GS Voyager arrive, This is how Im rolling now...
   
  iPhone 4s > Equalizer Pro > CL LOD > Solo > Palics Flat mini to mini > TCG Audio T-Box and whatever cans...


----------



## Paul Graham

With the V80's -


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> With the V80's -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is a terrific portable rig, Paul! You're beginning to look Rudi'esque


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That is a terrific portable rig, Paul! You're beginning to look Rudi'esque


 
   
  I can but try my friend, I can but try lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Then saying that, Once Frank sorts me out with a mini coax and sends my balanced connector I may just be there in 
  "Rudi Realm"
  p.s. It sounds as good as it looks...
  Im actually really quite impressed with the V-Moda's.
  They're obviously not a pair of balanced HD25's but they do sound very appealing.
  I will say for the record, Ive heard 'beats' before and was unimpressed immensely! 
  I am now making it my mission in life to advise any beats would be owners to look at the M80's etc instead as I think they
  are the obvious better alternative! ( especially in the 'style' sweeps lol )


----------



## Paul Graham

Ok, Hows Rudi-Esque & Retro sound?
   
  Sony D-EJ2000, 
  Choseal Toslink from TC, 
  iBasso Boomslang DB2,
  iBasso mini to mini,
  iBasso Pelican PB2,
  Toxic Cables Balanced HD25 1 II
   
   

   

   

   
  Haha sounds pretty sick actually


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Ok, Hows Rudi-Esque & Retro sound?
> 
> Sony D-EJ2000,
> Choseal Toslink from TC,
> ...


 
   
  Nice! Love the Vintage CD.
   
  Here's one...
   
  Sony Walkman WM-FX435 complete with Dolby on/off switch!
  Fostex HP-P1
  ACS Custom T1 or JH Audio JH-16's


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice! Love the Vintage CD.
> 
> Here's one...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome!
  Ive been thinking about amping my cassette walkman.
  Any good???


----------



## Paul Graham

iPod VIDEO 5.5G 80gb ( Ok I have that right & Off my chest now lmao )
  Pelican PB2
  Balanced 25's
   
  I think My Silver Poison infected IE8's are feeling a little neglected lol


----------



## milarepa

the one 1974 said:


> Hi Guy's n Gal's
> 
> New Head-Fi'er here, had this set up for a little while now but only just found this site (sorry).
> 
> ...




Welcome, and let me whip up two of my favorite cliche quotes from every post like that on HF (all in the best meaning here): "Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet" and "Us parents NEEDS it!"


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Welcome, and let me whip up two of my favorite cliche quotes from every post like that on HF (all in the best meaning here): "Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet" and "Us parents NEEDS it!"


 
   
  You beat me to it Mila!!! Tut Tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But hey, Welcome to Head Fi


----------



## Paul Graham

Balanced White Widow & Single ended Silver Poison Side by Side...


----------



## milarepa

paul graham said:


> Balanced White Widow & Single ended Silver Poison Side by Side...




Looking good here Paul!


----------



## Paul Graham

Thankyou very much 
  Im going to stop flooding the thread with my pictures now mind and let Rudi and the rest jump in with some ***
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*NEW & EXCITING*








*** pictures!
   
  See what I did there?! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( I don't think I could have made it any more obvious! lol )                              ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Ok, Hows Rudi-Esque & Retro sound?
> 
> Sony D-EJ2000,
> Choseal Toslink from TC,
> ...


 
   
   
  Now that's what I'm talkin about.  If I ever find one of those D-EJ2000, I will be asking about that optical cable...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Best sounding cassette I have heard...That is a relative thing though...


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Thankyou very much
> Im going to stop flooding the thread with my pictures now mind and let Rudi and the rest jump in with some ***  [COLOR=FF0000]*NEW & EXCITING*[/COLOR]  *** pictures!
> 
> See what I did there?! lol :wink_face:  ( I don't think I could have made it any more obvious! lol )                              ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^







longbowbbs said:


> That is a terrific portable rig, Paul! You're beginning to look Rudi'esque




Because of rudi'esque from two of you I can not sleep , than I open this thread found your wonderful word 

I like to look all the pictures from all head Fier friends here to try the audio synergy .

Please don't stop to post your pictures Paul and longbowbbs 

Cheers


----------



## kfarndog

Love the Voightlander!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





kfarndog said:


> Love the Voightlander!


 
   
  Thank you 
  It's a Voightlander Vito-B and belonged to my granddad.
  It still works to this day


----------



## rudi0504

My vintage professional Walkman series WM D 6 C from year 1996 :


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I still think rudi should get his own thread titled "What is rudi listening with today"....


----------



## Advert

woodcans said:


> Portable sublimnity:




Great setup!
Great picture!


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I still think rudi should get his own thread titled "What is rudi listening with today"....


 
  Hahaha! I second that!


----------



## woodcans

advert said:


> Great setup!
> Great picture!




Thank you! Am enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My vintage professional Walkman series WM D 6 C from year 1996 :


 
   
  I tip my hat to you good sir!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I still think rudi should get his own thread titled "What is rudi listening with today"....


 
   
  Indeed he should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  "Rudi's Listening Corner "


----------



## H20Fidelity

Colorfly C3 / Rhapsodio RDB+ v1 / SPC 6N Cable.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I know I've posted my CLAS rig before but meh, I was bored so I decided to snap a few more pics.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I still think rudi should get his own thread titled "What is rudi listening with today"....







milarepa said:


> Hahaha! I second that!







paul graham said:


> Indeed he should
> 
> "Rudi's Listening Corner "




Please , I don't want do this , because I share my pictures because of limitation my English language .
I want to share which set up is good , that minimum can help the junior head fi er to decide 
To buy their audio gear .
Sometime the audio gear is not ready in their country , before they buy can read my opinion and other head fi er opinion , and than can decide the correct ones .

If you think to much from me , please advise , I will post lesser 

Please don't follow my way , it waste money 

follow like what Mimouille said :

Hearing is believing > wanting > buying > divorcing 

I quote this fir word of the year 2013 

Cheers


----------



## rudi0504

I am sorry double post


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> I know I've posted my CLAS rig before but meh, I was bored so I decided to snap a few more pics.




Very nice pictures and very nice set up too 

Which version is your cyberlab class - dB?

1,69 Vrms or 2,00 Vrms ?


----------



## Mimouille

Do not stop posting Rudi, your great gear pics makes everyone happy.


----------



## muzic4life

mimouille said:


> Do not stop posting Rudi, your great gear pics makes everyone happy.




The problem is....he's probably run out of choice what else to buy


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice pictures and very nice set up too
> 
> Which version is your cyberlab class - dB?
> 
> 1,69 Vrms or 2,00 Vrms ?


 

 Thanks, I have the 1.69 Vrms


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Awesome!
> Ive been thinking about amping my cassette walkman.
> Any good???




My vintage cassette already defect , because many years I have not use anymore since the cd came out , I seldom use my Walkman cassette anymore .
Please try use amp I want to know how the SQ improvement


----------



## milarepa

There cannot be to many of your beautiful posts Rudi. Keep it up, you bring me big smiles on a daily basis I tell ya!


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> The problem is....he's probably run out of choice what else to buy




Now you will follow my way to buy many gear too 



mimouille said:


> Do not stop posting Rudi, your great gear pics makes everyone happy.




Ok Michael 
I follow your suggestion 
I never stop my posting in head fi 

My Motto are :
Audio is positive hobby can do until unlimited time , as long we can hear the music .
Audio can reduce our stress from daily works pressure 
Audio is positive for our life , because we spend money for positive way to buy audio gear , not 
Waste money going to karaoke


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I still think rudi should get his own thread titled "What is rudi listening with today"....







milarepa said:


> Hahaha! I second that!







paul graham said:


> Indeed he should
> 
> "Rudi's Listening Corner "




Please , I don't want do this , because I share my pictures because of limitation my English language .
I want to share which set up is good , that minimum can help the junior head fi er to decide 
To buy their audio gear .
Sometime the audio gear is not ready in their country , before they buy can read my opinion and other head fi er opinion , and than can decide the correct ones .

If you think to much from me , please advise , I will post lesser 

Please don't follow my way , it waste money 

follow like what Mimouille said :

Hearing is believing > wanting > buying > divorcing 

I quote this fir word of the year 2013 

Cheers


----------



## oscar704

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thank you both! Only a cheap skin from ebay, but it does stop the front getting covered in fingerprints


 
  do you have a link to the item 
  they look really sick dude!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No worries Rudi! You are very much appreciated here. Thanks for you contributions and for being a passionate hobbyest!


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you all my friends 
To see and support me in this thread 
I will do my best for you all


----------



## milarepa

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you all my friends
> To see and support me in this thread
> I will do my best for you all




Thank you Rudi!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quick one before I take my son out - 
   
  iPhone 4s > Solo > TCG Audio T-Box > Beyer Hybrids...
   
   

   
  Should have the Graham Slee Voyager and some nice new Toxic Cables & FAW interconnects in by the end of the week along with the balanced Copper Widow for the Beyers,
  So watch this space as they say.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> No worries Rudi! You are very much appreciated here. Thanks for you contributions and for being a passionate hobbyest!


 
  I absolutely 2nd Eric's sentiment!


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> I absolutely 2nd Eric's sentiment!




Thank you Sara for your loving letter and support 



milarepa said:


> Thank you Rudi!




You are welcome Mila

Please back to topic and share your portable pictures


----------



## rudi0504

The battle between Sennheiser Momentum vs VModa M100

Source : DAP IBasso HDP R10 Japan version 
Headphone : Sennheiser Momentum 
 VModa M100 black mate finish 

Please share your opinion who is the winner ? 

Thank you


----------



## learn2route

V-moda 100


----------



## learn2route

V-moda 100


----------



## learn2route

V-moda 100





rudi0504 said:


> The battle between Sennheiser Momentum vs VModa M100
> 
> Source : DAP IBasso HDP R10 Japan version
> Headphone : Sennheiser Momentum
> ...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The battle between Sennheiser Momentum vs VModa M100
> 
> Source : DAP IBasso HDP R10 Japan version
> Headphone : Sennheiser Momentum
> ...


 
   
  In my case, I sold my Momentum but I still have the M-100. So you can guess which one was the winner to my ears.
   
  BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?


----------



## muzic4life

All i can say right now....i love my m100 more and more each day. For jazz vocal and all that type is not bad at all actually considering this is a bit of heavier bass headphone. But listening to trance/rnb songs using my ipod+clasdb+picopower..makes me forget to eat. 

-- my black momentum arriving tomorrow


----------



## muzic4life

BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?





[/quote]

Sean..i think u can start do bowling already


----------



## SkyBleu

Haha, you guys help made my decision on getting new headphones all that easier. 
   
  Matte black M-100's it is!


----------



## rudi0504

My impression like Anakchan

I love my VModa M100 more than my Sennhesier Momentum 

It's one of the best portable headphone in class to 500 Usd that I ever heard .

M100 is very easy to pair with my of audio gear 

Note : please try your M100 with the Grey cable from the little brother M80 
 You will love your M100 more than before 
 The M80 grey cable improve the detail., clarity , soundstage , separation 
 And make M100 better bass impact and detail .


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> In my case, I sold my Momentum but I still have the M-100. So you can guess which one was the winner to my ears.
> 
> BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?




Our taste is the same Sean , I like my M100 more than my Momentum

I will puzzle your portable rigs as follow :

From the left to right side :

Look like in the third row at the bottom is power bank

And at the last row are the 3 hard cases not an audio device 

The rest are audio devise 

Am I right Sean ? 

Where is my presents


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> In my case, I sold my Momentum but I still have the M-100. So you can guess which one was the winner to my ears.
> 
> *BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?*


 
   
  AnakChan
   
  That is a bloody easy one!!! The two boxes on the right


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> AnakChan
> 
> That is a bloody easy one!!! The two boxes on the right


 
  I believe there's three boxes!


----------



## Mimouille

There should be a trick here....maybe the mac screen in the back  or one of the boxes contains a camera.





anakchan said:


> In my case, I sold my Momentum but I still have the M-100. So you can guess which one was the winner to my ears.
> 
> BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?


----------



## rianchaos

Ortofon stack, bottom one, below CLAS. It is what we call Powerbank


----------



## muzic4life

Hahaha..being a puzzling game! 
I see the clas/3clasdb/ortofonQ7/rxmk2/rxmk3/3boxes/godapx/godapdd/godapdd le/ibasso dx100/O2amp/jdlabs c5/O2small dac ....do i get a rewards?


----------



## 282432

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Hahaha..being a puzzling game!
> I see the clas/3clasdb/ortofonQ7/rxmk2/rxmk3/3boxes/godapx/godapdd/godapdd le/ibasso dx100/O2amp/jdlabs c5/O2small dac ....do i get a rewards?


 
  i think you missed out the apex glacier beside the clas


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those hideous ones that aren't black??


----------



## muzic4life

It's weekend everyone !
Enjoy your gears...slowly with full passion..and dont forget to serve it with beers...and for you Sean...happy sake !


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> I absolutely 2nd Eric's sentiment!


 
  I third this also


----------



## Oregonian

Portable work around the yard rig - Nano 5th Gen w/C&C BK feeding V-Moda Crossfades - nice armband with elastic and the BK is velcro attached to the armband.  Holds up to a long day of yard work/pool cleaning without coming close to falling off.  Good little amp.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Portable work around the yard rig - Nano 5th Gen w/C&C BK feeding V-Moda Crossfades - nice armband with elastic and the BK is velcro attached to the armband.  Holds up to a long day of yard work/pool cleaning without coming close to falling off.  Good little amp.


 
   
  Wow, another V-Moda.  I must be missing out on something.
   
  Very durable setup, to hold up to that abuse...


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> In my case, I sold my Momentum but I still have the M-100. So you can guess which one was the winner to my ears.
> 
> BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?


 
   Omg... AnakChan I really wonder how much money you have already devoted into audio equipments... LOL
              All I want to say is: S-E-X-Y!
  PS: Did you take this photo with your Lumix DMC GX1? I just got one and wonders how to take good photos since I am a real noob in photography.
[size=medium]  [/size]


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> In my case, I sold my Momentum but I still have the M-100. So you can guess which one was the winner to my ears.
> 
> BTW, which one of these devices isn't an audio device?


 
   

   
   
  I'm guessing the third row on the bottom, the one I circled. What is that ?


----------



## Retrias

Anakchan,  just a hazard guess,  below the ortofon is the clas right and below it is a powerbank?  The only non audio gear on the picture


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> I'm guessing the third row on the bottom, the one I circled. What is that ?




Hi DF
It is power bank / portable charger 
You guess like me is power bank


----------



## Whippler

Some of my old crap, and then the new gear


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi DF
> It is power bank / portable charger
> You guess like me is power bank


 
   
  Correct, the power bank is the odd one out. I didn't think about the Pelican/Otterboxes but they had earphones/cables in them but true, the boxes themselves aren't audio items.
   
  xinghui0711, to be fair the JDS Labs C5 and Apex Glacier aren't mine (well the Glacier isn't mine -yet-).
   
  music4life, there's also a Tera Player there, no Rx Mk2, no O2, but SR-71b (and iPod Photo). The 2xK Series are Rhapsodios.


----------



## rudi0504

whippler said:


> Some of my old crap, and then the new gear




Now we must change the thread name :
Pictures of your portable GROUP RIGS part xvi


----------



## Paul Graham

Thought It was about time I grabbed the DSLR and took some better shots.
  I have to stop going for the iPhone to take photo's, No point when I have a perfectly good Nikon D40x, 
  Anyway...
   
  The Rig - 
   
  iPhone 4s running Equaliser Pro.
  Cypher Labs Digital LOD.
  Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo. ( Vers 1.0 )
  Nordost "Odin" Silver mini to mini.
  iBasso Pelican PB2.
   
  The Cans - 
   
  Beyer Hybrids. ( DT531 Flagship drivers, Custom installed into DT770 Premium enclosures on a 770 Pro headband. All my own work & still a WIP. )
  V-Moda V80 TrueBloods.
  Sennheiser HD25-1-II Adidas Originals on a balanced Toxic Cables "White Widow" re-cable.
  Grado Labs SR60's.
   
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
   

   

   
  Very Impressed with the synergy between the Solo & The PB2.
  The Balanced HD25's really are beginning to sound epic now.
  V80's still need to settle in but they're packing a nice punch with this rig.
  The Beyer Hybrids are still a work in progress but once balanced by Toxic Cables they should start to come into their own 
  The Grado SR60's used to be my favourite cans once upon a time, I went off them quickly but Im starting to gain a new found love for them on 
  this setup, Mainly with guitars and classical.
   
  Im getting there now....


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What! no DSLR treatment for Sony.....


----------



## Paul Graham

There will be soon enough mate


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> There will be soon enough mate


 
  Paul , Keep them coming. We don't want Rudi to win...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## longbowbbs

I am digging the Toxic HD25 cable mod!


----------



## xinghui0711

paul graham said:


> Thought It was about time I grabbed the DSLR and took some better shots.
> I have to stop going for the iPhone to take photo's, No point when I have a perfectly good Nikon D40x,
> Anyway...
> 
> ...




I thought that Odin cables cost about 10,000 USD per ft... How much did u pay for that interconnect?


----------



## diegozpulido

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I thought that Odin cables cost about 10,000 USD per ft... How much did u pay for that interconnect?


 
   
  I am just curious. Do you know why a cable could cost that much?


----------



## Paul Graham

£65 and it was a rip off imo, Build quality is very shoddy, I had to re solder a few joints when it arrived.
  Sounds fine now but thats not the point. I'ld expect more from a cable that short at that price.
  Im getting something far better from Toxic Cables as I trust Frank and his cables are spot on!
  Also have a mini to mini coming from FAW.
   
  Keep you all posted.
   
  And 10k is just STUPID for a cable no matter what it's made of!!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I am digging the Toxic HD25 cable mod!


 
   
  Thanks mate! Me Too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Think I may ask Jude for a HD25 smilie! lol
  Thats when he gets back to me with my name change....


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> £65 and it was a rip off imo, Build quality is very shoddy, I had to re solder a few joints when it arrived.
> Sounds fine now but thats not the point. I'ld expect more from a cable that short at that price.
> Im getting something far better from Toxic Cables as I trust Frank and his cables are spot on!
> Also have a mini to mini coming from FAW.
> ...


 
  Seems like it is not the real Odin cable... And I'd definitely want a good quality IC for £65.
  PS: There are rich people who actually buy 10k cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shocking news


----------



## xinghui0711

I received a new unit (2.0Vrms) of CLAS -dB yesterday from David...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Rudi for his help.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Seems like it is not the real Odin cable... And I'd definitely want a good quality IC for £65.
> PS: There are rich people who actually buy 10k cables
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is the cable in question and the seller I bought it from.
  The cable I have is identical to the one in the image.
  Ive been looking at the Odin range and from what I can see they do look extremely similar, ( the cable inside- Little links?!?! )
  Would like to have your opinions people???!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

Finally coming together...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Name change?? Let me guess...Toxic Fanboy...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Correct, the power bank is the odd one out. I didn't think about the Pelican/Otterboxes but they had earphones/cables in them but true, the boxes themselves aren't audio items.
> 
> xinghui0711, to be fair the JDS Labs C5 and Apex Glacier aren't mine (well the Glacier isn't mine -yet-).
> 
> music4life, there's also a Tera Player there, no Rx Mk2, no O2, but SR-71b (and iPod Photo). The 2xK Series are Rhapsodios.


 

 So since me and Rudi guessed right do we get to pick out whatever amp we want from your stack


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-

Does anyone have a Fred_fred2004 Cmoy amp?


----------



## muzic4life

Ipc160/CLASdb/National/Momentum


Ipc160/Fostex HPP1/FAD H6


Ipc160/CLASdb/Glacier/vmoda M100


--- sorry for poor pictures quality as i uploaded using my S3 only.


----------



## Paul Graham

Looking good M4L!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> What! no DSLR treatment for Sony.....


 
   
  No DSLR but here's my "Sony Shelf" just for you - 
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  In behind the Viao Pocket are my two Minidisc Walkmen.
  On the Base of the stand the XB300s are on is my Sony mp3 walkman.
  in front of the Viao is a Sony Xperia.
  Not in the photo is a stack of various Sony seperates in storage,
  Plus the Ps3, 2 PS2's, My S1 tablet
  & a few older pre Sony Ericsson era Sony phones. ( also in storage ) 
   
  I have a plan for the flawed XB300's. It involves the drivers from my old iGrado's & Some Silver Poison.......


----------



## Paul Graham

And todays portable solution - 
  Please do excuse the pink bedding!
   
   
   
  Blackberry Playbook 64gb.
  Wolfson WM899E DAC. 
  FLAC Player app.
  V-Moda V80 TrueBloods.


----------



## muzic4life

paul graham said:


> Looking good M4L!




Thanks Paul. 
Nice Sony's collection too u have there.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Thanks Paul.
> Nice Sony's collection too u have there.


 
   
  Thanks Fella


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> No DSLR but here's my "Sony Shelf" just for you -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you Paul for sharing.
  I got to get myself a descent Discman (to replace the dead one)...any ideas?
  I like what I see,   and it opened my appetite...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## muzic4life

I just did comparison with my gears for M100 vs Momentum. Still could not find any reason why i should choose M100 over Momentum. Yes for RnB/Trance/Pop the M100 may a bit surpass the Momentum in term of solid deeper bass reproduction (but momentum also quite dedicated in bass section) Nevertheless i would say for anything else i prefer Momentum so far. Preference matter !!


----------



## Paul Graham

What are the M100's like compared to the V80/M80 with bass?
  Reason I ask is I'm listening to
  'Cilonen' by AFX ( aka Aphex Twin ) on Analord V & the bass response on the V80's is immense!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Thank you Paul for sharing.
> I got to get myself a descent Discman (to replace the dead one)...*any ideas?*
> I like what I see,   and it opened my appetite...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well I picked mine up on eBay for £84 ( On bids - Ive seen it for around £158 buy it now ) when I was looking for a portable DAT recorder. 
  The DAT will have to wait a few months now lol.
   
  As for which model. I never had a Discman when I was a kid so I have nothing previous to compare against, 
  However I will say IF you can pick the D-EJ2000 up in good condition with ALL of its included extras, I can say its a great CD Player, 
  I'ld go as far as to say it out performs any 'budget' CDP I've heard.
  The handy thing about it in this day and age of hi-fi ( portable especially ) is the optical out.
  The D-EJ2000 itself has a 1bit DAC ( Lol, I know ) but now we can feed it to an E17, D-Zero, ODAC, Boomslang etc etc and get far better performance on the go.
  Im now actually looking at the Sony PHA1 DAC/Amp specifically to go with the D-EJ2000 so I can have a complete Sony portable rig when I choose with high end performance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ( We need more headphone smilies for different braands lol )
   
  There are other models obviously but this is the only Discman Ive owned & had experience with.
   
  Hope that helps mate?!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Well I picked mine up on eBay for ( On bids - Ive seen it for around buy it now ) when I was looking for a portable DAT recorder.
> The DAT will have to wait a few months now lol.
> 
> As for which model. I never had a Discman when I was a kid so I have nothing previous to compare against,
> ...


 
  This is great. Thank you for the advice, now let the hunting begin....
   
_"..The Child is the father of the man..."_


----------



## Paul Graham

No worries dude! Keep us posted


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> No DSLR but here's my "Sony Shelf" just for you -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Two thumbs up Paul 
Please post more pictures from your audio gear collection 
I love to see your post 
Please let me know how I can use spoiler here , thank you


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I thought that Odin cables cost about 10,000 USD per ft... How much did u pay for that interconnect?


 

 *** please don't quote a post with a dozen pictures - spare us all and send a private message instead.


----------



## rudi0504

After 30 hours burn in my class -dB 2,00 Vrms ,now the battle begin between the older brother 1,69 Vrms vs younger brother 2,00 Vrns 
Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : cyber lab class - dB 1,69 Vrms wrap with blue anti slip mate
 and 2,00 Vrms wrap with black anti slip mate 
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : Ultrasone Sig DJ with oyaide cable 
Cable : alo scx balance RSA cable 
 Moon audio silver dragon v1 mini USB to Lod 

Please guess who is the winner ?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Two thumbs up Paul
> Please post more pictures from your audio gear collection
> I love to see your post
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank You Rudi!
   
  I have nothing near what you have my friend but Im getting there and Im enjoying what I do have.
  Unfortunately, Im kinda running out of stuff to post as apart from My Graham Slee Voyager and some cables coming this week, My collection has pretty much all been posted.
   
  I am after an RSA SR71B Blackbird, Sony PHA-1, Solo -db ( balanced ), And three cans, T70, HD600 & the HE400 or HE500, However I just cant afford them this year and not sure when I will be able to as we are hoping to move soon. Plus I have a car that needs a ton of work lol.
   
  Saying that I will be getting one of those three cans for my birthday in a few months, The T70. Ive wanted a pair for ages now.


----------



## rudi0504

turokrocks said:


> Paul , Keep them coming. We don't want Rudi to win...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi turokrocks
In head fi we all are friends , nobody win , the winner are all head fi er friends


----------



## rudi0504

I received a new unit (2.0Vrms) of CLAS -dB yesterday from David...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks Rudi for his help.
[/quote]

You are welcome 
I hope you like the 2,00 Vrms more than previous version 1,20 Vrns


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> So since me and Rudi guessed right do we get to pick out whatever amp we want from your stack :wink_face:




Yes it is 
I am agree with you DF 
We are waiting post from Japan in the next days , for me doesn't matter which ones come to me


----------



## Paul Graham

He knows that, He's only joking dude!
  IMO You win flat out anyway lol.
  If I were to win anything at this rate it would be member with the largest Sony collection lol!
   
  And slightly off topic, Heres my other money pit - 
   
  Too many mods to list here, But Ive done loads to her and she was stock when I bought her And Im no where neaar finished yet,
  This year I have some new body work to do, Shes being slammed to the deck & having some light tuning done.
  She's a Fiesta ZS and she's called "8Ball" The picture below is her sister "Lucky7" A Fiesta RS with tons of Body mods
  My older brothers gf's car...
   
  "8Ball" -
   

   
  "Lucky7" -
   
   

   
  Sod it, Here's the rest of the family, My younger bro's 4 Motion Golf - 
   

   
   
  My Older brothers Clio 172 Cup -
   

   
   
  My future sister in law's Bora next to "8Ball" - 
   

   
   
  And my Best mates VXR - 
   

   
   
  So yes, A passion for modified and performance cars runs through our family's blood and our nearest and dearest!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And no, Not one of them is standard, Not by a long shot lol!  
   
  The quickest two are the 4motion and the VXR, My brother hasnt tuned the Golf yet so the VXR has the edge with a Stage 2 remap & the stage 2 parts to go with etc.


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Thank You Rudi!
> 
> I have nothing near what you have my friend but Im getting there and Im enjoying what I do have.
> Unfortunately, Im kinda running out of stuff to post as apart from My Graham Slee Voyager and some cables coming this week, My collection has pretty much all been posted.
> ...




We should enjoy our audio gear 
Grass from our neighbour is always more green than ours at home 
I recommend you if you like beyerdynamic please choose T5p


----------



## Paul Graham

If I could afford the T5p I would lol, No My car is needing money thrown at it VERY soon, So I think after these last cables from Toxic Cables and Forza AudioWorks, Plus the Voyager, The T70's will be my last bit of audio gear for a while.
   
  Anyway, Heres a few of the Solo/PB2 with the 3Gs.
   
   

   

   
  And an idea of my fully balanced rig, Just need my Custom made low profile Coax from Frank and balanced Dac to Amp connector...


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Paul 

If I could afford the T5p I would lol, No My car is needing money thrown at it VERY soon, So I think after these last cables from Toxic Cables and Forza AudioWorks, Plus the Voyager, The T70's will be my last bit of audio gear for a while.

Anyway, Heres a few of the Solo/PB2 with the 3Gs.

It is better you safe your money direct buy T5P 
My friend bought T 70 just for one week and he sold again 
If you have a chance please try it before you buy audio gear


----------



## akash neagi

Paul yes!!!!!!!!!!
  Someone else who loves Sony just as much as me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> If I could afford the T5p I would lol, No My car is needing money thrown at it VERY soon, So I think after these last cables from Toxic Cables and Forza AudioWorks, Plus the Voyager, The T70's will be my last bit of audio gear for a while.
> 
> ...


 
  I have the same opinion of this. The T70 has an extremely weird sound signature. Most users ended up return/selling this headphones.
  On the other hand, T5P is far more better made. However, the T1 still remains the "best Beyerdynamic headphones" IMO. The T1 has more potential if well driven.


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-

rudi0504 said:


> After 30 hours burn in my class -dB 2,00 Vrms ,now the battle begin between the older brother 1,69 Vrms vs younger brother 2,00 Vrns
> Source : iPhone 4S
> Dac : cyber lab class - dB 1,69 Vrms wrap with blue anti slip mate
> and 2,00 Vrms wrap with black anti slip mate
> ...



Were do you get that blue stuff around your amps?


----------



## kimvictor

Those wraps ruins the looks imo. I use black tennis grips to just cover one side, and it does the job perfectly. I have to say, those wraps are really ugly.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Those wraps ruins the looks imo. I use black tennis grips to just cover one side, and it does the job perfectly. I have to say, those wraps are really ugly.


 
   
  It also protects your investments, so that if you choose to sell your gear, you don't have to discount your price because their is cosmetic damage...
   
  Also, what does it matter what it looks like... SQ numero uno


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





greed said:


> It also protects your investments, so that if you choose to sell your gear, you don't have to discount your price because their is cosmetic damage...
> 
> Also, what does it matter what it looks like... SQ numero uno


 
  I see your point about investments. Still, wraps also makes it big and chunky, which means that there is less portability.


----------



## rudi0504

-xx-mew-xx- said:


> Were do you get that blue stuff around your amps?




I bought from Ace hardware in jakarta , this is anti slip mate that you can normally use in your car



kimvictor said:


> Those wraps ruins the looks imo. I use black tennis grips to just cover one side, and it does the job perfectly. I have to say, those wraps are really ugly.




Yes it is look ugly out side but in side look beautiful 
I done agains scratches


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Yes it is look ugly out side but in side look beautiful


 
   
  Quote of the year.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Quote of the year.


 
  +1


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-

woodcans said:


> Quote of the year.


 ++1


----------



## hoppenma

woodcans said:


> Quote of the year.



Depends on context...

Your girl or wife wouldn't like to hear you saying that about her to anyone else


----------



## -xX-Mew-Xx-

hoppenma said:


> Depends on context...
> 
> Your girl or wife wouldn't like to hear you saying that about her to anyone else



2nd place goes to hoppenma! Congrats  
Ahahaha


----------



## hoppenma

hoppenma said:


> Depends on context...
> 
> Your girl or wife wouldn't like to hear you saying that about her to anyone else



You don't want to have it the other way around either


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi turokrocks
> In head fi we all are friends , nobody win , the winner are all head fi er friends


 
  Rudi, you know I was kidding.
  I  like your comments, just want others to post more pictures and write less, and that is what your doing...


----------



## El Gingero Loco

My portable rig so far


----------



## rudi0504

turokrocks said:


> Rudi, you know I was kidding.
> I  like your comments, just want others to post more pictures and write less, and that is what your doing...




Yes i know 
I post the pictures because of my limitation English


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





hoppenma said:


> Depends on context...
> 
> Your girl or wife wouldn't like to hear you saying that about her to anyone else


 
   
    
  Context:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:


kimvictor said:


> Those wraps ruins the looks imo. I use black tennis grips to just cover one side, and it does the job perfectly. I have to say, those wraps are really ugly.


----------



## audionewbi

It just doesnt need any amping!


----------



## woodcans

^^^^ Cool ultra-portable.
   
   
  Finally got my BTG mini-mini cable in, to complete my near-ultraportable source/amp:


----------



## audionewbi

It is,


----------



## Rollk2

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> ^^^^ Cool ultra-portable.
> 
> 
> Finally got my BTG mini-mini cable in, to complete my *near-ultraportable* source/amp:


 
  Near-ultraportable, oui oui oui  IT'S SO TINY !


----------



## Oregonian

So here's my ultimate portable basshead setup..............5th Gen Nano ---->LOD ----->C&C BK ----->Digizoid ZO ----->Crossfade LP's (tho for this amount of bass my Q40's are better - but for working in the yard/cleaning pool the Crossfades are the best and bulletproof build).  (looks like it's 90* out of kilter tho when I do the upload it looks right)


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> ^^^^ Cool ultra-portable.
> 
> 
> Finally got my BTG mini-mini cable in, to complete my near-ultraportable source/amp:


 
  What amp is that you're running in that rig?
   
  Nice looking rig you got there, btw


----------



## H20Fidelity

oregonian said:


> So here's my ultimate portable basshead setup..............5th Gen Nano ---->LOD ----->C&C BK ----->Digizoid ZO ----->Crossfade LP's (tho for this amount of bass my Q40's are better - but for working in the yard/cleaning pool the Crossfades are the best and bulletproof build).  (looks like it's 90* out of kilter tho when I do the upload it looks right)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Commando rig! Goodluck getting that through the airport.


----------



## yifu

Looks to me like a Meier Corda Stepdance.


----------



## zilch0md

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> What amp is that you're running in that rig?
> 
> Nice looking rig you got there, btw


 
   

   
  Woodcans is using the *spectacularly neutral and transparent* Meier Audio Corda 2Stepdance - a descendant of the Stepdance that has better battery life, an external gain control switch, and a flatter case (better for stacking).  Like the Stepdance, it uses an internal 9V battery or external PSU or battery packs up to 15V (for voltage swings approaching 30V, if desired to drive the likes of LCD-2 with authority), is known for having a spectacularly low noise floor (even with noise-sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE530), a totally silent, digitally controlled 32-step volume control that uses relays to literally stack op-amps as needed to increase output, and lastly, if all that's not enough to pique someone's appreciation, Jan Meier's Active Balance feature, that very effectively simulates a balanced amp by compensating the impedance fluctuations normally "felt" by transducers that share a common ground (allowing you to enjoy balanced isolation of the drivers while still using single-ended cables).
   
  In short, Woodcans is using an amp that's truly worthy of the Tera Player - and I'm green with envy!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Mike


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What DAP/Phone is that?


----------



## Retrias

thats the nano 7g isn't it?
   
  PS: when my camera charges up I am going to take pics of all of my DAPs, they are nothing fancy though


----------



## SkyBleu

zilch0md said:


> Woodcans is using the *spectacularly neutral and transparent* Meier Audio Corda 2Stepdance - a descendant of the Stepdance that has better battery life, an external gain control switch, and a flatter case (better for stacking).  Like the Stepdance, it uses an internal 9V battery or external PSU or battery packs up to 15V (for voltage swings approaching 30V, if desired to drive the likes of LCD-2 with authority), is known for having a spectacularly low noise floor (even with noise-sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE530), a totally silent, digitally controlled 32-step volume control that uses relays to literally stack op-amps as needed to increase output, and lastly, if all that's not enough to pique someone's appreciation, Jan Meier's Active Balance feature, that very effectively simulates a balanced amp by compensating the impedance fluctuations normally "felt" by transducers that share a common ground (allowing you to enjoy balanced isolation of the drivers while still using single-ended cables).
> 
> In short, Woodcans is using an amp that's truly worthy of the Tera Player - and I'm green with envy!
> 
> ...




Thanks Mike for the detailed explanation! Much appreciated

From what you describe and how it looks, it surely does sound like quite the promising amp with plentiful awesome features. 

Wish I was in possession of one of those!


----------



## JoeDoe

Looks like someone is a UE rep!
  Quote: 





el gingero loco said:


> My portable rig so far


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Woodcans is using the *spectacularly neutral and transparent* Meier Audio Corda 2Stepdance - a descendant of the Stepdance that has better battery life, an external gain control switch, and a flatter case (better for stacking).  Like the Stepdance, it uses an internal 9V battery or external PSU or battery packs up to 15V (for voltage swings approaching 30V, if desired to drive the likes of LCD-2 with authority), is known for having a spectacularly low noise floor (even with noise-sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE530), a totally silent, digitally controlled 32-step volume control that uses relays to literally stack op-amps as needed to increase output, and lastly, if all that's not enough to pique someone's appreciation, Jan Meier's Active Balance feature, that very effectively simulates a balanced amp by compensating the impedance fluctuations normally "felt" by transducers that share a common ground (allowing you to enjoy balanced isolation of the drivers while still using single-ended cables).


 
   
  Wow! Now I know why this little combo sounds so good fantastic!


----------



## rudi0504

My ultrasone signature Pro excellent set up :

Source : AK 100 mod stage 2
Amp : RSA RS 71 B latest version 
Headphone : ultrasone Sig Pro 
Cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini limited edition series 
 Oyaide headphone cable


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> Looks like someone is a UE rep!


 
  If he's the UE rep. No doubt Paul is the Sony one


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> If he's the UE rep. No doubt Paul is the Sony one


 
   
  Haha indeed!!


----------



## milarepa

woodcans said:


> zilch0md said:
> 
> 
> > Woodcans is using the *spectacularly neutral and transparent* Meier Audio Corda 2Stepdance - a descendant of the Stepdance that has better battery life, an external gain control switch, and a flatter case (better for stacking).  Like the Stepdance, it uses an internal 9V battery or external PSU or battery packs up to 15V (for voltage swings approaching 30V, if desired to drive the likes of LCD-2 with authority), is known for having a spectacularly low noise floor (even with noise-sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE530), a totally silent, digitally controlled 32-step volume control that uses relays to literally stack op-amps as needed to increase output, and lastly, if all that's not enough to pique someone's appreciation, Jan Meier's Active Balance feature, that very effectively simulates a balanced amp by compensating the impedance fluctuations normally "felt" by transducers that share a common ground (allowing you to enjoy balanced isolation of the drivers while still using single-ended cables).
> ...




Darn, now I'll have to buy my 2stepdance back and buy a tera...


----------



## mpawluk91

paul graham said:


> He knows that, He's only joking dude!
> IMO You win flat out anyway lol.
> If I were to win anything at this rate it would be member with the largest Sony collection lol!
> 
> ...


In the end it's always gonna be a Volkswagen lol no harsh feelings man it's just not my style


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> In the end it's always gonna be a Volkswagen lol no harsh feelings man it's just not my style


 

 Love your little slot cars!  They look fun to drive...............
   
  My wife's Jetta with a programmer gets high 40's fuel mileage (TDI diesel) and is a blast to drive.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> What DAP/Phone is that?


 
  It is the humble ipod nano the new generation. It has a great synercy with the F111.


----------



## mpawluk91

audionewbi said:


> It is the humble ipod nano the new generation. It has a great synercy with the F111.


I didn't care much for my nano 7g especially unamped


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I didn't care much for my nano 7g especially unamped


 
  Perhaps what you listened to it with was not a good pairing, to your ears anyway.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Perhaps what you listened to it with was not a good pairing, to your ears anyway.


 
  +1 to this.
   
  I paired the F111 with many times more expensive stock AK100 and I did not like it. I also paired it with the Rocoo BA and did not like it, they both had poor bass emphasis.


----------



## rudi0504

My favourites 3 DAPs

DAPs : IBasso HDP R10 Japan version
 AK 100 mod stage 2
 Hi Sound Studio V 3rd Anv Edition
Amp: Headstage arrow 4 G
Iem: Earsonic SM 64 v1 , 112 ohm version rare item 

SQ : 
HDP R10 strong point is the line out and coax out , you can hear 100% sabre Dac sound 
Please try it with your DX 100 as well.
Sound quality must better than direct from headphone out .


----------



## Jason36

Here's a couple of shots of my current set-ups:

ALO National Amp with my modded iPod (which includes a 120Gb CF Card)


ALO National Amp / iPhone 4S and A.4i with Toxic Silver Poison cable


I also have some HD650's with a Toxic Cable (Silver & Copper) and some Beyerdynamic T70p headphones (not shown)

I'm just contemplating whether to get a GoDapX for the iPhone (with LME 49869 OpAmp) or push the boat out and go for an ALO Rx Mk3-B and CLAS Solo for a balanced rig.


----------



## Jason36

And here's the same rig....iPhone stacked on top of iPod with my HD650's


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> And here's the same rig....iPhone stacked on top of iPod with my HD650's
> ...


 
  Forgive me, but what is the point of stacking an iPhone ontop of an iPod?


----------



## SkyBleu

esmbos said:


> Forgive me, but what is the point of stacking an iPhone ontop of an iPod?




It then looks like an audio stack haha


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Never heard of a DAP to DAP connection? 
Newbies...


----------



## SkyBleu

tom yum goong said:


> Never heard of a DAP to DAP connection?
> Newbies...




Nope, care to elaborate for us noobs?


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My favourites 3 DAPs
> 
> DAPs : IBasso HDP R10 Japan version
> AK 100 mod stage 2
> ...


 
  I picked up a studio V, Ive been pretty impressed by this DAP and the battery life is a big bonus for me.


----------



## knights

1. AK100 + ALO National + Sen HD600
2. Note2 + Ibasso Zero + Grado SR60
3. iPodTouch 3rdGen + iBasso Heron + Beyer DT770
4. Meeehhh + Meeehhh
   
​… The end of my portable Journey!!! … Desktop, here i come...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





knights said:


> 4. Meeehhh + Meeehhh


 
   
  That made me laugh.  Thanks for that....


----------



## knights

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> That made me laugh.  Thanks for that....


 






 not worth mentioning… hahahah… im sure itll be the most noticed pairing


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> 1. AK100 + ALO National + Sen HD600
> 
> 
> 2. Note2 + Ibasso Zero + Grado SR60
> ...




Very Nice combos and very nice pictures


----------



## rudi0504

fuzzy1969 said:


> I picked up a studio V, Ive been pretty impressed by this DAP and the battery life is a big bonus for me.




Congrats for your new studio V
Did you bought studio V stock or 3rd Anv edition ?


----------



## rudi0504

The first From VModa Vamp Verza as demo unit just arrived in Indonesia Distributor .
I am very happy as the first person in Indonesia to test the Vamp Verza 

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : Vamp Verza 
Headphone : VModa M100 black mate 
 Ultrasone Signature Pro 

SQ : out the box sound very good 
High : very detail and clear 
Mid : forward and clear mid 
Bass : very low and very good impact


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new studio V
> Did you bought studio V stock or 3rd Anv edition ?


 
  Thanks. Im pretty sure its stock, I got it through the head-fi forums, the batterys a little worn out but I got a replacement from Jack at hisoundaudio through today so alls good, it pairs very nicely with my customs Im actually quite suprised how good it sounds, tight bass and very good soundstage.


----------



## Jason36

esmbos said:


> Forgive me, but what is the point of stacking an iPhone ontop of an iPod?




There isn't ..... Other than the fact that the iPod is secured to the National and I can't be arsed to keep taking it on and off......the iPod just rests on top of the iPod. I just unplug the 30 pin LOD from the iPod and connect to the iPhone.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Nope, care to elaborate for us noobs?


 
  That was meant to be a joke :|
 I apologize for the poor attempt.


----------



## Swimsonny

Crap picture because my camera is out of juice and it is late but this rig sounds so darn good!
   
   

   
  HiFi ET MA9 Line Out
  JL Acoustics Labs Balanced amp proto
  Effect Audio Upgrade Cable with Kobiconn connector
  Rhapsoio R^2
   
  It sounds majestic


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





knights said:


> 1. AK100 + ALO National + Sen HD600
> 2. Note2 + Ibasso Zero + Grado SR60
> 3. iPodTouch 3rdGen + iBasso Heron + Beyer DT770
> 4. Meeehhh + Meeehhh
> ...


 
   
  Wow, Jay, it looks like you are starting down the path to building your own collection. Perhaps, one day you will be joining Ken in matching his museum-like collection?


----------



## knights

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Wow, Jay, it looks like you are starting down the path to building your own collection. Perhaps, one day you will be joining Ken in matching his museum-like collection?


 
  not even in my dreams Bryan.


----------



## mpawluk91

My brothers first rig that HE paid for lol

Sansa clip + with fiio E6 and an interconnect that came with my arrow 4g. Oh yeah and it's dual locked too 





 

Believe it or not it sounds very dynamic


----------



## cam23x

Ok time to stop lurking and make my first post. 




Logitech ue900
30gb iPod video rock boxed 
Fiio e07k
Fiio L11


----------



## rudi0504

swimsonny said:


> Crap picture because my camera is out of juice and it is late but this rig sounds so darn good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow JL Acoustics Labs Balanced amp proto and HiFi ET MA9 Line Out
These two item I haven't heard before 
Jl products are always very good
Please share for us the close up picture from your balance JL
Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> My brothers first rig that HE paid for lol
> 
> Sansa clip + with fiio E6 and an interconnect that came with my arrow 4g. Oh yeah and it's dual locked too
> 
> ...




The dynamic sound come from your arrow 4g


----------



## rudi0504

cam23x said:


> Ok time to stop lurking and make my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice pictures and very nice set up too


----------



## rudi0504

fuzzy1969 said:


> Thanks. Im pretty sure its stock, I got it through the head-fi forums, the batterys a little worn out but I got a replacement from Jack at hisoundaudio through today so alls good, it pairs very nicely with my customs Im actually quite suprised how good it sounds, tight bass and very good soundstage.




Studio V is very nice dap , one day you can try the 3rd Anv edition , I believe you love more your studio V


----------



## cam23x

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice pictures and very nice set up too



Thank you


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Studio V is very nice dap , one day you can try the 3rd Anv edition , I believe you love more your studio V


 
  Its did cross my mind to get the 3rd Anv edition, but after reading the studio V threads I think there's going to be a new generation studio V out at some point (hopefully).


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





cam23x said:


> Ok time to stop lurking and make my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a very solid starter rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or, if you're like me, your end-game portable rig (swap in the Fiio E17 and Westone UM3X, and you've got mine)


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Wow JL Acoustics Labs Balanced amp proto and HiFi ET MA9 Line Out
> These two item I haven't heard before
> Jl products are always very good
> Please share for us the close up picture from your balance JL
> Thank you


 
  I will upload some more picture in a minute but the JL Balance is just a prototype!


----------



## rudi0504

swimsonny said:


> I will upload some more picture in a minute but the JL Balance is just a prototype!




Thank you Sonny 
I have single ended amp from JL Japan version BAB III JE , sound so fantastic too .


----------



## rudi0504

The battle of two my favourites set up 

Set up A :
Source : phone 4s 
Dac : cyberlabs -dB 2,00 Vrms 
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : VModa M 100 black mate 
Cable : moon audio silver dragon v1 : mini USB to Lod 
 Alo copper :Balance cable RSA to RSA 



Set up B :
Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap X Limited Edition op amp 627 SM metal version 
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : VModa M100 black mate 
Cable : Ventura Craft Lod to USB red colour 
 Ventura Craft mini to mini audiophile grade edition very rare cable


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The battle of two my favourites set up
> 
> Set up A :
> Source : phone 4s
> ...


 
  Hi Rudi
  very nice rig and picture.
  thanks for sharing alot of picture of your rig


----------



## Swimsonny

Not the best pictures again but here are some more.


----------



## fp581

what player is it? (the chubby one in the second pic)


----------



## cam23x

calipilot227 said:


> That's a very solid starter rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hoping to swap out the iPod and e07k to just the x3 when it comes out.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





fp581 said:


> what player is it? (the chubby one in the second pic)


 
   
  HiFi ET MA9


----------



## Kiont

cam23x said:


> Hoping to swap out the iPod and e07k to just the x3 when it comes out.




Nice, that X3 is looking pretty good.


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> The dynamic sound come from your arrow 4g


Dude it's not using an arrow 4g. I used an interconnect from my arrow 4g with the clip


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> Dude it's not using an arrow 4g. I used an interconnect from my arrow 4g with the clip




Hi Dude 
I am sorry , I thought you use arrow 4G as your amp 


lightningfarron said:


> Hi Rudi
> very nice rig and picture.
> thanks for sharing alot of picture of your rig




Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

My another set up Sony PHA 1 :

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 limited edition op amp 627 SM 
 Sony PHA 1 
Amp : Sony PHA 1 use 627 op amp standard
Headphone : VModa M100 
Cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini limited edition
 Ventura Craft USB to Lod red colour 

SQ :
Use Sony PHA 1 as Dac and Amp :
analog sounding SQ 
Midrange tube like 

Use Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE as Dac :
For analog sounding use Sony PHA 1 as Amp too 
For better clarity use my pico power


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Dude
> I am sorry , I thought you use arrow 4G as your amp
> Thank you


Lol it's cool man


----------



## fp581

is there a way to make a pocket size portable rig with a small player and an amp?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





fp581 said:


> is there a way to make a pocket size portable rig with a small player and an amp?


 
  Sansa Clip+ & FiiO E6
   
  Very best,


----------



## fp581

gotta love this forum for its fast and awesome ppl here 
   
  thx for the super fast reply


----------



## Podster

Man, there are so many nice rigs on here it just boggles the mind, seems I've had a ton of configurations over the years and I know for a fact that I can't begin to touch the numbers some of you have and have had but this is such a fun hobby and not too expensive if you put it against bass boats
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL
   
   
  Let me throw down a few pics since this is a let's see thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here are my two favorite portable amps
   

  C421-Touch
   

  C421-Nano
   

  Tanked U2 30GB Classic-Tomahawk
   

  Over Protective Mother Hen w/EB5's
   

  Hip Clip Pouch


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





podster said:


> Hip Clip Pouch


 
  Nice gear!
  Also nice pouch is there a make and model?


----------



## mpawluk91

fp581 said:


> is there a way to make a pocket size portable rig with a small player and an amp?








Here's my brothers clip+ with a fiio e06 amp

It's tiny dude


----------



## ChicagoNB

Nano (Any generation) and the RSA Shadow fits into my pocket everyday and has for the past 6 years.  I use a Nano gen 4 or 5 because I like the tactile buttons to fast forward from song to song.  Recently tried using the Nano 7 but with the need for the Apple adaptor, it doesn't make it to pocket friendly.  I'll throw a picture up shortly.  And before the boo birds start, I'll say this.  The source being a Nano makes little to no difference in my book.  ANY RSA amp and JH 13s will compensate very nicely for what the Nano may lack, especially with a custom made, high quality LOD made by a certain head-fier.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





chicagonb said:


> Nano (Any generation) and the RSA Shadow fits into my pocket everyday and has for the past 6 years.  I use a Nano gen 4 or 5 because I like the tactile buttons to fast forward from song to song.  Recently tried using the Nano 7 but* with the need for the Apple adaptor,* it doesn't make it to pocket friendly.


 
   
   
  Adapter not necessarily required.......


> In fact, Nano 7 headphone-out offers better channel separation. Further A/Bing also confirms that the line-out really doesn’t sound audibly better than just double amp the headphone-out. So the conclusion is, there is really no need to use the adapter for its line-out on a portable setup. You will be just as good with double amping. To do so, just adjust the volume to max then drop to three steps lower, which should give you almost the same voltage (0.94Vrms) as line-out and shouldn’t clip your portable amp.


 
  above quote from http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter


----------



## ChicagoNB

I can't imagine listening to any of my portable DAP's unamped for long periods of time, especially on the train commuting.  I listen to my Touch and occassionally my Nano 7 unamped in the office where I'm not really concerned so much about the best sound.  Usually I'm listening to satellie radio or have a movie running just for background noise.  I am not UN-happy with the sound of the sat radio unamped in the office while listening it a much lower volume than I normally would listen.  I just do NOT like having to use a touch screen dap for my commute.  I wish there was a remote control I could clip to my jacket or something where I wouldn't have to pull it out of my pocket to change songs.  That's why my 4th and 5th gen Nanos are treated very very well.  I am also DEEPLY disppointed that Apple did not give the Nano 7 wifi capability.  I would love to have just used the Nano as my do everything dap but with no wifi, I can't stream sat radio or stream anything for that matter.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





podster said:


> Man, there are so many nice rigs on here it just boggles the mind, seems I've had a ton of configurations over the years and I know for a fact that I can't begin to touch the numbers some of you have and have had but this is such a fun hobby and not too expensive if you put it against bass boats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This pouch - what is it and where did you get it?  I like................


----------



## shotgunshane

New toys.


----------



## Paul Graham

Rigs are looking fantastic today guys! Small and Full scale 
  My new FAW & Toxic Cables arrived today & Hopefully my Voyager should be in the mail tomorrow.
  So hopefully I'll get some new pics up some tim tomorrow


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats, looks nice and ultra portable.
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> New toys.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> New toys.


 

 Nice, let us know how you like this combo. It personnaly really like it. It makes the 1plus2 really smooth.


----------



## shotgunshane

mimouille said:


> Nice, let us know how you like this combo. It personnaly really like it. It makes the 1plus2 really smooth.




Pretty smooth. Testing with the Pico Slim too:


----------



## woodcans

Your photos are top notch! Any Tera notes/impressions are appreciated. Loving mine.


----------



## shotgunshane

woodcans said:


> Your photos are top notch! Any Tera notes/impressions are appreciated. Loving mine.




Thanks! Especially coming from you; your FAD pics are great! Tera impressions and/or review to come soon.


----------



## agoston.berko




----------



## JoeDoe

Very interesting... Hows the sound Berko?
  Quote: 





agoston.berko said:


>


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice gear!
> Also nice pouch is there a make and model?


 
  Troll & Oregonian, I'll check it out tonight and see if I can get you a make and model on this thing. My company was ordering them for technicians to carry their Droid's in as they are super rugged and have one of the strongest rotating belt clips I've ever seen! I like the individual pockets and I'm not sure if you can see it because I have it tucked inside it does have a velcro flap cover as well. I did not use the cover often as it allow me to get to the volume control easy and both the Yo-Tank and Tomahawk fit inside snugly, this shot let's you see the cover tucked in behind the iPod better.


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Adapter not necessarily required.......
> above quote from http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter


 
  I second that on the Nano 7, it simply IMHO has one of the best headphone outs yet, I did the Apple lightning adapter FiiO LOD gig (you can find this in the thread posted by Achmedisdead) and several have determined the Gen 7 Nano does not really benefit from external amping! YMMV
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I ran my 7th gen into my C421 and then out to my Foxl the battery died so fast in the Nano it was crazy plus I did not get any better sound quality than running the Nano headphone out straight to the Foxl as a matter a fact the battery in the Nano lasted forever comparatively speaking


----------



## audionewbi

Ipod nano 7G output sounds better than ipod vidoe 5.5G, ipod touch retnia. 
  Quote: 





podster said:


> I second that on the Nano 7, it simply IMHO has one of the best headphone outs yet, I did the Apple lightning adapter FiiO LOD gig (you can find this in the thread posted by Achmedisdead) and several have determined the Gen 7 Nano does not really benefit from external amping! YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Podster

Sorry Newbi, I should have clarified I have never heard the headphone out of the Video 5.5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For what I have had and listened too the Nano 7th Gen has a outstanding headphone out and I've yet to external amp via the lightning and gotten better results that the Nano headphone out


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





podster said:


> Troll & Oregonian, I'll check it out tonight and see if I can get you a make and model on this thing. My company was ordering them for technicians to carry their Droid's in as they are super rugged and have one of the strongest rotating belt clips I've ever seen! I like the individual pockets and I'm not sure if you can see it because I have it tucked inside it does have a velcro flap cover as well. I did not use the cover often as it allow me to get to the volume control easy and both the Yo-Tank and Tomahawk fit inside snugly, this shot let's you see the cover tucked in behind the iPod better.


 
  Nice!
  That is the most useful belt pouch I have seen so far, would be cool if you can find out the info for us.
  Thanks!


----------



## kfarndog

I will put a third in on these reported results.  The Ipod Nano 7G battery dies much more quickly using a LOD set up and without a noticeable (to my ears) sound quality difference.  I either use IEMs without an amp or amp the headphone jack for full size cans.
   
  As always, YMMV.


----------



## Jamesy1969

If it played nicely with FLAC (or was Rockboxable) I'd have one


----------



## grokit

Before lightning there was fire...


----------



## Greed

My temporary rig, until a few new toys come in. Loving the sound, and the Socket 1 LE is the best sounding portable DAC I have ever heard. 
   
   

   

   

   

   
  IPC 7G 160GB + VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE (w/ MUSES02) + Headstage Arrow 4G + Heir 8.A  (All dual-locked together)


----------



## audionewbi

congrats, that looks wonderful.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





jamesy1969 said:


> If it played nicely with FLAC (or was Rockboxable) I'd have one


 
   
   
  Honestly I use the Ipod plugin on Foobar. It converts everything to ALAC for me, and leaves MP3 alone. YMMV, but it's not that slow either


----------



## rudi0504

Greed , Audionewbi and me , we have the same best dac ventura craft LE for i device to date


----------



## rudi0504

I am so sorry double post


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Greed , Audionewbi and me , we have the same best dac ventura craft LE for i device to date


 
  Not quiet, mine is the 9V edition not the 12 V


----------



## Paul Graham

As requested by Jason36, Here's what will be my fully balanced rig once my other cables arrive...
   
  The rig - 
   
  iPhone 3gs running FLAC player.
  Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD.
  Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo ( Vers 1.0 ).
  Home made RCA cable. ( The finished item will be a Toxic Cables Coax )
  iBasso Boomslang DB2.
  Nordost Odin Clone jack to jack.
  iBasso Pelican PB2.
  Toxic Cables balanced White Widow.
  Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals.
   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Sorry for the rushed ****ty pics folks lol!
   
  I was also hoping to get pics of the GS Voyager up today but its been lost in the mail


----------



## rudi0504

My miracle set Up :

Source : IBasso HBO R10 Japan version 
Amp : Trallucent Audio T1
Iem : UM Miracle 
Cable : ventura Craft Audiophile Edition mini to mini 
 Tralucent Sikver Gold cable First Edition 

SQ : very sweet audiophile sounding set Up , you can hear for many hours Without ear fatigue


----------



## Paul Graham

Nice one Rudi! 
  Where did you get that Jack to Jack and how much please?
   
  Here's my more sensible portable rig today lol...
   
  iPhone 3gs running FLAC player.
  Forza AudioWorks Copper/Silver Series Digital LOD.
  Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo.
  Forza AudioWorks Copper Series Jack to Jack.
  iBasso Pelican PB2.
  Toxic Cables Balanced White Widow.
  Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals.
   
  Its a blinding rig, considering its not Fully balanced.
  Im currently listening to Jean Michel Jarre's Equinoxe & Les Chants Magnetiques And Its like I'm listening to some of these tracks for the first time ever, 
  Even though I've listened to Jarre since I was like 5...
  Anyway, -


----------



## lightningfarron

My rig that i use when i want to listen to music in school
   
  IEM:Heir 8A with 8 wire toxic hybrid cable
  DAP: Hatsune Miku limited edition walkman nw-s764

  IEM: Westone UM3X with magnus cable
  DAP: ipod touch 4


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> As requested by Jason36, Here's what will be my fully balanced rig once my other cables arrive...
> 
> The rig -
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Ah-ha, the old "double DAC" trick..... (only old Americans will get the "Get Smart" reference)
   
  I still have a crush on your recabled HD25 ii.....


----------



## CraftyClown

Here's my current portable rig.
   
*AK100* - *Magnus 1ic* - *Rendition 1* - *Toxic Scorpion* - *Tzar 350*


----------



## Mimouille

Nice rig and pics Clown, does the 350 benefit a lot from amping ?


----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Before lightning there was fire...


 
  Love the look of the old school iPods. How is the sound out of this one vs. the nano?


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Here's my current portable rig.
> 
> *AK100* - *Magnus 1ic* - *Rendition 1* - *Toxic Scorpion* - *Tzar 350*


 
   
  Do I spy a teensy slight gap for the pins on one side? My Magnus upgrade cable is like that too. Maybe it is the IEM body shape employed by Heir
   
  Good photography btw


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Do I spy a teensy slight gap for the pins on one side? My Magnus upgrade cable is like that too. Maybe it is the IEM body shape employed by Heir
> 
> Good photography btw


 
   
  Good eye. There certainly is a teensy gap on the left side. I think the holes are slightly too shallow on that side, as it was the same with my magnus cable as well.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Nice rig and pics Clown, does the 350 benefit a lot from amping ?


 
   
  I don't know about a lot. What I do like about the Rendition is it's transparency and black background. The soundstage is wider and I think there is a little bit of bass extension


----------



## Jason36

This is what I have been listening to tonight - 

iModded iPod / ALO National Amp / Beyerdynamic T70p


----------



## gikigill

JH16 with a Mint Sharp DR80 Auvi 1-bit.


----------



## 96rubberduckys

Quote: 





greed said:


> My temporary rig, until a few new toys come in. Loving the sound, and the Socket 1 LE is the best sounding portable DAC I have ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What case is that for your ipod?


----------



## Greed

96rubberduckys said:


> What case is that for your ipod?




Just a hard case from amazon I found. I love it, protects and looks very nice in the stack. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OBU400/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## muzic4life

gikigill said:


> JH16 with a Mint Sharp DR80 Auvi




Your player looks good.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> nip....
> 
> I was also hoping to get pics of the GS Voyager up today but its been lost in the mail


 
  Sorry for that Paul. So what now?


----------



## gikigill

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Your player looks good.


 

 Thanks Mate, just got it out of the box for the first time.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Sorry for that Paul. So what now?


 
   
  I've spoken to the company on the phone yesterday who have been really good about it,
  They've ordered a new batch in, And are sending out a new one.
  So should have it by the end of the week...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Beautiful photos.  May I ask what kind of interconnect you are using?  Is it 3.5mm to 3.5mm, or optical to optical (Toslink of some sort)?
   
  Thanks
   
   
  Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Here's my current portable rig.
> 
> *AK100* - *Magnus 1ic* - *Rendition 1* - *Toxic Scorpion* - *Tzar 350*


----------



## Swimsonny

Considering the Heir R1 is just an amp it is a 3,5 to 3.5 using the Headphone out of the AK100 to the analog in of the R1!


----------



## Retrias

the one further from the volume knob is the headphone (3.5mm) out , the one beside it is the toslink


----------



## Swimsonny

Actually the headphone out is also the optical out. The one beside it is an optical in!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Actually the headphone out is also the optical out. The one beside it is an optical in!


 
   
  I just learned that, that's why I asked...
   
  There are a few portable amps that input with optical (iQube v3)


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Beautiful photos.  May I ask what kind of interconnect you are using?  Is it 3.5mm to 3.5mm, or optical to optical (Toslink of some sort)?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  As my learned chums have just confirmed, yes it is the Heir audio Magnus 1-ic 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect and yes the port closest to the volume on the AK100 is an optical in.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I just learned that, that's why I asked...
> 
> There are a few portable amps that input with optical (iQube v3)


 
  I have two portable DACs/Amps that do it with the Fiio E17 (dont rate at all) and the fabulous MyST 1966 PortaDAC.


----------



## mpawluk91

swimsonny said:


> I have two portable DACs/Amps that do it with the Fiio E17 (dont rate at all) and the fabulous MyST 1966 PortaDAC.


I guess that the new dap that fiio is making (fiio x3) is supposed to be a e17 but a player at the same time


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I guess that the new dap that fiio is making (fiio x3) is supposed to be a e17 but a player at the same time


 
  The x3 only have the e17 innards,  i dont think you can use it as an amp or dac


----------



## Paul Graham

Thought I would dust off the MDR-Z700's today as they've been rather neglected of late lol.
  They perform quite nicely with the PB2, But with lack of EQ settings,
  the mids are a bit too forward and in my face as it were...
  Yet with the FiiO's eq settings they can sound better to my own ears.
  Still a great set of DJ monitors which will be their primary use once we move.
  And just rockbox'd the Video 5.5g... Don't know why I didn't do this before lol!!!
   
  The Rigs ( Left to Right ) -
   
  Rockbox'd iPod Video 5.5g 80gb.
  Mundorf Gold LOD.
  FiiO E17.
   
  iPod Classic 160gb.
  Forza AudioWorks Copper/Silver Series Digital LOD
  Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo. ( Vers 1. )
  Forza AudioWorks Copper series mini to mini.
  iBasso Pelican PB2.
   
  Sony MDR-Z700


----------



## Trendin

AK100 (160GB) + beyer dt1350.. Elegant yet servers a punch IMO


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





trendin said:


> AK100 (160GB) + beyer dt1350.. Elegant yet servers a punch IMO


 
  Nice!


----------



## Paul Graham

I would never take these babies out and about, But thought I'ld see how my SA5K's would
  go with my portable rig.
   
  They actually perform really really well with the PB2/Solo combo -


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





trendin said:


> AK100 (160GB) + beyer dt1350.. Elegant yet servers a punch IMO


 
   
  I bet that's a great combo...


----------



## esmBOS

Portable happiness! RWAK100 > Vorzüge Vorzamp Duo > (Forza Auidoworks IC) > ATH ES700


----------



## ChicagoNB

@buttuglyjeff and your electric bill to charge and run that balanced rig runs about what a month.  LOL  TSA would NEVER let you threw security carrying that rig without a LOT of explaining and demonstrating.  Otherwise, nice rig!!!


----------



## nbohaychuk

I've been experimenting with manual mode iso and white balance on my Canon PowerShot SX210 IS. Let me know what you think of the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
Rockboxed iPod Classic 7th Generation > OFC 24 AWG LOD by Chris_Himself & Ted > ALO The National > DT 1350.
   
  I have to say that I was actually very satisfied with The National paired with my ATH-M35 even though the M35 is only $80. Isolation on the M35 was my biggest problem, but I'm tempted to say that I actually prefer the ATH-M35 ($80) over the DT 1350 ($300).


----------



## Trendin

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I bet that's a great combo...


 
  It is! The 1350DT were actually recommended by astel&kern themselves.. i guess they were right


----------



## woodcans

Nice photos! I like the warmth. And especially the perspective on the middle one.
   
  Quote: 





nbohaychuk said:


> I've been experimenting with manual mode iso and white balance on my Canon PowerShot SX210 IS. Let me know what you think of the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Retrias

All of my current daps,  the openpandora being the largest and least used of them all


----------



## nbohaychuk

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Nice photos! I like the warmth. And especially the perspective on the middle one.


 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> Portable happiness! RWAK100 > Vorzüge Vorzamp Duo > (Forza Auidoworks IC) > ATH ES700


 
   
  Bloody nice looking rig there, Bet it sounds Epic!


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Bloody nice looking rig there, Bet it sounds Epic!


 

 Ooh it does! My untrained ears have reached audio nivana, untill further notice


----------



## Paul Graham

Sorted then! I know the FAW cables are very well made!


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> This pouch - what is it and where did you get it?  I like................


 
  OK, here's what I have found for you and TrollD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.niteize.com/collection/mobile-device-accessories.asp 
   
   

   
  Loaded up with C421 & Nano 7th Gen


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





podster said:


> OK, here's what I have found for you and TrollD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh, man, you rock.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Lex Tan

*My ONLY Portable Rig* (*sigh* what an expensive hobby)

Sennheiser HD650
RWA Imod 5th Gen
RSA SR-71A
Toxic Cable Cryo Pure OCC silver


----------



## rudi0504

My mobile set up 

Source : Ibasso HDP R10 
Amp : RSA Intruder 
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with alo cable 
Cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini


----------



## atty101

Rudi did you get a camera? Or is it just a happy accident that this is the nicest pic you've posted? Very nice! I hope to be able to listen to something this lovely someday soon.


----------



## TekeRugburn

My simple Rig:


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My mobile set up
> 
> Source : Ibasso HDP R10
> Amp : RSA Intruder
> ...


 
  Fantastic as usual Rudi. This is a dream setup!


----------



## H20Fidelity

tekerugburn said:


> My simple Rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many hours are you getting from your CK4? Which audio formats are you using?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> How many hours are you getting from your CK4? Which audio formats are you using?


 
   
  i have no clue on how long.  i usually charge it overnight.
   
  I use flac and mp3 320kb


----------



## H20Fidelity

tekerugburn said:


> i have no clue on how long.  i usually charge it overnight.
> 
> I use flac and mp3 320kb




I think I'd be lucky to get 6 - 7 hours from mine running FLAC, I'm not sure if the battery is aging but sometimes with heavy use I was charging twice a day to make sure it would get me through the day / night. I have an upgrade battery coming which should increase the run time by 50%, (if it makes it through customs)

Btw: You can take CK4 to a whole new level by adding the little C&C BH amp taking advantage of the line out jack, that was my main rig for sometime.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think I'd be lucky to get 6 - 7 hours from mine running FLAC, I'm not sure if the battery is aging but sometimes with heavy use I was charging twice a day to make sure it would get me through the day / night. I have an upgrade battery coming which should increase the run time by 50%, (if it makes it through customs)
> 
> Btw: You can take CK4 to a whole new level by adding the little C&C BH amp taking advantage of the line out jack, that was my main rig for sometime.


 
   
  i use a pico slim if i use the LO.  But the slim is strapped to an ipod mini....which I think sounds better than the HO of the ck4.  using the line out's it a toss up. The mini has a slightly warmer presentation than the ck4.  Line out via the ck4 and pico is on the cooler side.


----------



## H20Fidelity

tekerugburn said:


> i use a pico slim if i use the LO.  But the slim is strapped to an ipod mini....which I think sounds better than the HO of the ck4.  using the line out's it a toss up. The mini has a slightly warmer presentation than the ck4.  Line out via the ck4 and pico is on the cooler side.




Yes, the headphone out is fairly average, there's good clarity, very rich mid range but rather unbalanced with many IEM's, I actually prefer C3 as a stand alone player.

CK4 / BH also leans cool which is towards my preferences.


----------



## mpawluk91

tekerugburn said:


> i use a pico slim if i use the LO.  But the slim is strapped to an ipod mini....which I think sounds better than the HO of the ck4.  using the line out's it a toss up. The mini has a slightly warmer presentation than the ck4.  Line out via the ck4 and pico is on the cooler side.


So your saying that the ipod using line out is on the same level in performance as the ck4 using line out? But the sound signature is warmer right


----------



## H20Fidelity

.


----------



## jpelg

Quote: 





paul graham said:


>


 
  Nice Voigtlander!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> So your saying that the ipod using line out is on the same level in performance as the ck4 using line out? But the sound signature is warmer right


 
   
  well the ipod mini has a wolfson 8731 dac, a pretty clean line out signal.... and has great battery life with an upgraded battery and compact flash to replace the microdrive.
   
  I use rockbox to play flac and its a good little dap.  I never use the HO with ipods.  It's not night and day but yeah its slightly warmer.


----------



## Saraguie

My new portable rig (well one component is anyway ~ he says tongue in cheek)
   
   
   

   
  5 oz amp feed from a 33 lb dac.........and it sounds killer!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> My new portable rig (well one component is anyway ~ he says tongue in cheek)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I want to see the bag you carry it and the portable power supply around with!


----------



## atty101

Figured I'd post my rig while I still had it all. Probably gonna sell some or all of it soon. I've got my eyes on other gear and I'm too poor for a collection.
   

   
  Still don't have a GAME card for the 801 so the 4.ai sound congested on some tracks. Do any of you know if the GAME card is actually worth the price of admission for IEM users?


----------



## dallan

I have had the Game card so long i don't really remember but i think i heard an improvement.  I was using it with all my headphones, at the time i just thought it was an upgrade.  It looks much better put together than the stock card.  Only later did i find out it was for iems......duh!  By then i was using an external amp often and at that point, and now, I use the 801 with the game amp and iems primarily and use other players with external when going with portables.  Got to say that the 801/Game amp still sounds better to me than my Fostex HP-P1 or the Solo, at least with iems.


----------



## etherlite

Small and nice 
   
  Sony Walkman NWF807W
  Bispa WM-Port LOD
  Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G
  Ultimate Ears Personal Reference Monitor


----------



## fuzzy1969

My ultra portable rig


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Small and nice
> 
> Sony Walkman NWF807W
> Bispa WM-Port LOD
> ...


 
  The UE Personal Reference Monitors look so damn nice!


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Small and nice
> 
> Sony Walkman NWF807W
> Bispa WM-Port LOD
> ...


 
   
  I like what I see...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Greenleaf7

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Small and nice
> 
> Sony Walkman NWF807W
> Bispa WM-Port LOD
> ...


 
  Cool, a fellow United fan


----------



## char0x

4gb Clip Zip Rockboxed + 64gig micro SD + Effect Audio Apollo Cable + Shure SE535 Red
   
  Great music during long runs.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yes, the headphone out is fairly average, there's good clarity, very rich mid range but rather unbalanced with many IEM's, I actually prefer C3 as a stand alone player.
> 
> CK4 / BH also leans cool which is towards my preferences.


 
   
   
  Would the CK4/C3 be a substantial upgrade over an iPod Classic?  The reason I keep going back to it is the amount of space.
   
   
   
   
I imagine one day in this thread I'll come look and not see pictures being quoted several times in a row.. maybe one day.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Head over to the C3 impressions thread and ask some members on their opinions, a lot of them came from iPod, Cowon, Sansa. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread

We're also partially protected from fanboi's there.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> I imagine one day in this thread I'll come look and not see pictures being quoted several times in a row.. maybe one day.


 
  Sadly, I fear that is but a dream.....


----------



## LSeries

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Small and nice
> 
> Sony Walkman NWF807W
> Bispa WM-Port LOD
> ...


 
  nice rig dude
  are you still keep the K3003 ?


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





lseries said:


> nice rig dude
> are you still keep the K3003 ?


 
  on sale: http://www.head-fi.org/t/658865/akg-k3003i


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I have had the Game card so long i don't really remember but i think i heard an improvement.  I was using it with all my headphones, at the time i just thought it was an upgrade.  It looks much better put together than the stock card.  Only later did i find out it was for iems......duh!  By then i was using an external amp often and at that point, and now, I use the 801 with the game amp and iems primarily and use other players with external when going with portables.  Got to say that the 801/Game amp still sounds better to me than my Fostex HP-P1 or the Solo, at least with iems.


 
  I think the Game card is still about the same output as the Fostex
  http://monoadc.blog64.fc2.com/blog-entry-99.html
   
  But yes, I tried the Hifiman 901 and thought it was quite stellar.


----------



## atty101

Expat can you comment at all on the performance of the GAME card with IEMs. Not really sure where to go from here. I'm at a crossroads of sorts. Sell the 801 and find a new source, or invest in making the 801 a better source. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## rudi0504

My second new pair in red Tralucent Audio 1+2 just arrived today 

Source : AK 100 FAD
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 red colour
Cable : silver / gold cable first edition 
 Now has new silver / gold new edition 
SQ : IMO better than my previous 1+2 December 2012
 Better clarity , detail , separation
 I love my new 1+2


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





podster said:


> OK, here's what I have found for you and TrollD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you very much!
  Unfortunatly there are no double pocket ones like you use on the site. I believe you had mentioned it was a custom build for the techs...
   
  Too bad, as the double case is nice, and thanks again for the info!


----------



## toxicdrift

congrats rudi!  awesome rig as usual! how do u like the AK 100 FAD + 1plus2 combo?


----------



## rudi0504

toxicdrift said:


> congrats rudi!  awesome rig as usual! how do u like the AK 100 FAD + 1plus2 combo?




Thank you 

I love the SQ from these combo AK 100 fad + 1+2 with silver / gold cable 

This 1+2 is my second best iem in term of SQ 
The first is my fit ear MH 335 DW


----------



## vladzakhar

I have the same exact rig as you are Rudi0504. Except, I have RWAK-100. How come you didn't get the new updated silver/gold cable with black covering?


----------



## JoeDoe

Ultra portable, kind of. I guess the Momentums could be replaced with IEMs.
   

   
  40gb Clip + ==> Fiio E5 ==> Momentums


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ Ultra portable cans...


----------



## mpawluk91

tekerugburn said:


> well the ipod mini has a wolfson 8731 dac, a pretty clean line out signal.... and has great battery life with an upgraded battery and compact flash to replace the microdrive.
> 
> I use rockbox to play flac and its a good little dap.  I never use the HO with ipods.  It's not night and day but yeah its slightly warmer.


My ipod videos are all warm too


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> Ultra portable, kind of. I guess the Momentums could be replaced with IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 40gb Clip + ==> Fiio E5 ==> Momentums


 
   

  Doesn't get much more portable than that!


----------



## mpawluk91

My girlfriend is the master at customizing iPods 











These are are both ipod 5.5 gen

The red and white one has a thin back but it has an 80gb 5.5 motherboard because it has more ram, also it has a 64gb cf card, the amp attached is an arrow 4g

The black and white one is pretty much a standard 80gb with a c&c bh attached 

They're both fresh like new


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My girlfriend is the master at customizing iPods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those look sick! Is she interested in some more business?!


----------



## mpawluk91

she said yeah but we cant order parts until friday, what do you got in mind


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> she said yeah but we cant order parts until friday, what do you got in mind


 
   
  business should be discussed in pm's


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My girlfriend is the master at customizing iPods
> 
> 
> These are are both ipod 5.5 gen
> ...


 
  Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## LSeries

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My second new pair in red Tralucent Audio 1+2 just arrived today
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 red colour
> ...


 
   
  Nice rig rudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  can you compare yours 1+2's with other 1+2 your friends 
 are they still same soundsig or different ?


----------



## rudi0504

lseries said:


> Nice rig rudi
> can you compare yours 1+2's with other 1+2 your friends
> 
> are they still same soundsig or different ?




Thank you 
Now we have all the same sound quality , they got their new 1+2 like mine .


----------



## rudi0504

vladzakhar said:


> I have the same exact rig as you are Rudi0504. Except, I have RWAK-100. How come you didn't get the new updated silver/gold cable with black covering?




My silver / gold cable was from my first 1+2 , that I have already sold .
For this new 1+2 I order ÜBER cable in balance RSA connector .
In the future I have 2 cables :
1 set silver / gold cable first edition with mini jack 
1 set ÜBER cable with RSA balance connector .


----------



## muzic4life

IPC160 + CLAS db + Glacier with Z1000/HD650
   

   
   
   
   

   
   

   
   
   
  Thinkpad + Alo International + Momentum


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> IPC160 + CLAS db + Glacier with Z1000/HD650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice.  Do you ever pair the CLAS db with the International?  What do you think?


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Nice.  Do you ever pair the CLAS db with the International?  What do you think?


 
   
  Thanks. The CLAS + International is good. The sound is big (and has a good depth) and smooth. The best is to use balance to balance interconnect (CLAS to Inter), the sound is noticeable different to mini to mini. Using bal to bal the sound is wider. The only thing i do not like from this combo is being very bulky when u stack together. As long as u just put them on the desk should be no problem thou. Btw...i prefer the sound of International to RxMK3 (when paired with CLAS using bal2bal interconnect). The sound is cleaner and blacker makes it very sweet sounding when driving my HD650 (easily driven by this combo).
   
  Here's some photos:
   
   

   
   

   
   
   
   

   
   
  I thought my Glacier + HPP1 dac is enough bulky and heavy...but this CLAS + Inter is bulkier and heavier..makes me too lazy to carry them around even though only inside my house.


----------



## rudi0504

My Tralucent Audio 1+2 audiophile set up 

Source : Dap Ibasso HDP R10 Japan version
Amp : RSA intruder 
Cable : Ventura craft mini to mini 
 HDP R line out to Intruder line in single ended 

SQ : audiophile sound quality for my new 1+2


----------



## rudi0504

My Tralucent Audio 1+2 another set up 

Source : dap Hisound studio v 3rd edition 
Amp : RSA the Intruderv
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with silver / gold first edition
Cable : Ventura craft mini to mini audiophile grade edition


----------



## atty101

Rudi your gear is so freaking awesome. I swear, by the gods of sound, I'll own the 1+2
   
  I SWEAR IT!


----------



## ChicagoNB

We should have a Head-Fi Meet and Swap at Rudi's house!!!!  Test out all the gear that none of us can afford and only dream of buying.
   
  You in Rudi??!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicagoNB

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My girlfriend is the master at customizing iPods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Let me ask a boobish question but what are the round nubs on the backs of your amps?  Are those just for desktop mounting or.........  And also, please pm with what other types of talents your girlfriend has for customizing as I have an idea and project in mind that she may be most helpful with.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chicagonb said:


> We should have a Head-Fi Meet and Swap at Rudi's house!!!!  Test out all the gear that none of us can afford and only dream of buying.
> 
> You in Rudi??!!!!!!!


 
  Just a quick flight to Jakarta...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Just a quick flight to Jakarta...


 
  Are the dates finalized yet?


----------



## ChicagoNB

If Jakarta is too far, then maybe Paul Graham will have the meet instead.  He's in the UK AND he's got hot rods to show off.  Drifting and Listening at Paul's place!!!!!!
   
  Paul, you in????


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Just a quick flight to Jakarta...


 
   
  His gear costs more then all the head-fi airfare.....


----------



## hotfever

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My second new pair in red Tralucent Audio 1+2 just arrived today
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 red colour
> ...





>





> rudi............u had somany gears..........i wonder why u favor the clas over hp-p1
> sound signature????well...........in detail if u mind,coz im choosing between them too,ah,how does clas vs ak100?





> dying to hear from u ^^


----------



## rudi0504

chicagonb said:


> If Jakarta is too far, then maybe Paul Graham will have the meet instead.  He's in the UK AND he's got hot rods to show off.  Drifting and Listening at Paul's place!!!!!!
> 
> Paul, you in????







atty101 said:


> Rudi your gear is so freaking awesome. I swear, by the gods of sound, I'll own the 1+2
> 
> I SWEAR IT!







chicagonb said:


> We should have a Head-Fi Meet and Swap at Rudi's house!!!!  Test out all the gear that none of us can afford and only dream of buying.
> 
> You in Rudi??!!!!!!!







longbowbbs said:


> Just a quick flight to Jakarta...







saraguie said:


> Are the dates finalized yet? :tongue_smile:




Thank you all 
Yes please come to Jakarta to visit me all of you 
We go to Bali island to hear our gear 
And than we fly to UK to see Paul 
Are you o k Paul ?

1+2 is excellent iem , it is one of my favourite universal iem , it is the same level like custom iem 
Very easy to drive , direct iPhone 4S , iPad 4 G or AK 100 sound so fantastic .
If you add amp , your 1+2 can follow the character from the amp you add on 1+2 
That's why I bought for the second time


----------



## rudi0504

Hi hot fever

rudi............u had somany gears..........i wonder why u favor the clas over hp-p1
sound signature????well...........in detail if u mind,coz im choosing between them too,ah,how does clas vs ak100?
dying to hear from u ^^

I love class solo over my fostex hp p1 in term of dynamic speed and clarity 
This is my IMO , everybody has own taste of music preferences


----------



## rudi0504

I wish one day I have the permit from my wife to fly to Can Jam to see all of you 

And than to Fuji Avic to see my friend in Japan too like Anakchan

I hope my dream can come true


----------



## hotfever

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi hot fever
> 
> rudi............u had somany gears..........i wonder why u favor the clas over hp-p1
> sound signature????well...........in detail if u mind,coz im choosing between them too,ah,how does clas vs ak100?
> ...


 
  my best 2 characters for an amp or dac are clarity and instrument seperation......i pick clas for those,ur confirmation help alot.again,thankx alot


----------



## Paul Graham

Im here and Wow, Nice of you lot to think of me!!!
  Yeh we can go to Drag N Drift together, Show you my other hobby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sideways For Life!


----------



## rudi0504

My lovely classical set up still exist forever 

Source : iPhone 4 S 
Dac : cyberlabs class solo old tactical design 
Amp : RSA. RS 71 A
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with silver / gold cable first edition 
Cable : Ventura craft Lod to mini and mini to mini 

SQ : still exist forever , the class solo is one of the best Dac for my idevice , I love the sound quality 
 From this set up


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> My lovely classical set up still exist forever
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : cyberlabs class solo old tactical design
> ...


I know that it has amazing lol 

I'm just not the biggest fan of triple stacks, I like to carry my rig in my pocket


----------



## Jason36

I've had a major spurt of buying portable gear over the last week, and the first one of the purchases arrived in the post this morning.....my new ALO Rx Mk3-B amp.



 





Currently paired with my iPhone 4S and Heir A.4i

All I need now is for my AlgoRhythm Solo to arrive along with my AK100, Audiosonic ASG 1.2 and a bunch of new cables


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> I've had a major spurt of buying portable gear over the last week, and the first one of the purchases arrived in the post this morning.....my new ALO Rx Mk3-B amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looking awesome mate! You'll love the Solo when you get it, Makes such a difference!


----------



## Jason36

Cheers Paul,
   
  The Solo should be here next week and I am really looking forward to finding out what a difference this will make to my iPhone and iPad.
   
  I'm currently listening to the Rx Mk3-B with my iPhone (Spotify) and HD650 (with Toxic Viper Cable) and must say I am very impressed with the sound


----------



## Paul Graham

Well my new Graham Slee Voyager arrived at long last, 
  Wow I'm Impressed already & Im just half way through
  Chris Jones' album - "Roadhouses & Automobiles" 
  Since taking the photo's Ive switched to my Beyer Hybrids and they have depths I didn't realise they were capable of!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  iPhone 4s.
  Equaliser Pro ( FLAC ).
  FAW Copper/Silver Series Digi LOD.
  Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo.
  FAW Copper Series IC.
  Graham Slee Voyager.
  V-Moda V80 TrueBloods./ Beyer Hybrids.


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Well my new Graham Slee Voyager arrived at long last,
> Wow I'm Impressed already & Im just half way through
> Chris Jones' album - "Roadhouses & Automobiles"
> Since taking the photo's Ive switched to my Beyer Hybrids and they have depths I didn't realise they were capable of!!
> ...




Looking Good Mate,

Probably to soon to say, but how does the Voyager differ from your PB2 with the Solo? I take it the voyager is just SE input / output?


----------



## Jason36

Double Post


----------



## Paul Graham

I'm going to wait a while before I pass proper judgement.
  Yes the Voyager is Single Ended only. But so far I'm very impressed.
  It has two settings, - Flat or Contour. In the instructions Contour is advised for poorer headphones but I'm finding it very usefull with 
  bigger cans like the Beyer's. It adds more body.
   
  As a whole so far I'm finding the Voyager to be a slightly warm ( just a smidge ) & natural amp, No noticeable floor noise on headphones. ( Havent tried my IEM's yet )
  Actually I would say so far, Out of all my amps this one has the least noticeable background noise.
  And I swear I'm hearing information that I haven't before, Like the Voyager is delving deeper and pulling out more detail. ( Does that make sense? )
   
  As I said I will wait a while before I compare the Voyager against the Pelican, 
   
  1, Because my HD25's dont have the single ended adaptor yet.
  2, One is balanced, One isn't.
  3, I want to let the Voyager settle in a bit first.
   
  To my ears at this moment, The Voyager single ended has an edge over the Pelican single ended, Again, More body. 
  But I will wait like I said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm currently listening to "For Whom The Bell Tolls" By Metallica on their Ride The Lightning album, And Damn it's lively!!


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> I'm going to wait a while before I pass proper judgement.
> Yes the Voyager is Single Ended only. But so far I'm very impressed.
> It has two settings, - Flat or Contour. In the instructions Contour is advised for poorer headphones but I'm finding it very usefull with
> bigger cans like the Beyer's. It adds more body.
> ...




Sweet,

I've been doing some quick comparisons between my ALO National and new ALO Rx Mk3-B Amp and as it stands at the moment the Rx is definately a better amp sound wise..........a more wider soundstage and not as dark as The National. Vocals seem to have more body and better instrument separation. Can't wait to add the Solo to it.......I'm also going to have to have a word with Frank regarding either re-terminating my Silver Poison to a balanced connection or just get a second one. I'm probably thinking a new Balanced Silver Widow for the a.4i


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Sweet,
> 
> I've been doing some quick comparisons between my ALO National and new ALO Rx Mk3-B Amp and as it stands at the moment the Rx is definately a better amp sound wise..........a more wider soundstage and not as dark as The National. Vocals seem to have more body and better instrument separation. Can't wait to add the Solo to it.......I'm also going to have to have a word with Frank regarding either re-terminating my Silver Poison to a balanced connection or just get a second one. I'm probably thinking a new Balanced Silver Widow for the a.4i


 
   
  The balanced White Widow Frank made for my HD25's has really changed them in a positive way, And they already sounded the dogs danglie's! & Thats only in a half balanced setup.
  definitely worth the money Jason


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> I've had a major spurt of buying portable gear over the last week, and the first one of the purchases arrived in the post this morning.....my new ALO Rx Mk3-B amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Jason for your new audio gear collection .
Please share your impression here too


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Well my new Graham Slee Voyager arrived at long last,
> Wow I'm Impressed already & Im just half way through
> Chris Jones' album - "Roadhouses & Automobiles"
> Since taking the photo's Ive switched to my Beyer Hybrids and they have depths I didn't realise they were capable of!!
> ...




Congrats Paul for your new Graham Slee Voyager


----------



## Paul Graham

Thank you Rudi! Its a wicked little amp!!


----------



## Jason36

Cheers Rudi,

I think on findings so far the ALO National Amp may be on its way to the "For Sale" section......

Just out of curiosity for IEM's direct out of the stock AK100 what would you recommend......I'm thinking Tzar 350 at the moment.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Just out of curiosity for IEM's direct out of the stock AK100 what would you recommend......I'm thinking Tzar 350 at the moment.


 
   
  I think Heir Audio sells them together, as a package deal...


----------



## Jason36

buttuglyjeff said:


> I think Heir Audio sells them together, as a package deal...




Yeah I'm aware of that mate....but I have just bought my AK100 second hand and ideally looking for the Tzar 350 second hand as well. I'm in no hurry for the Tzars as I will use the AK100 with the Rx initially if I need to.


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Cheers Rudi,
> 
> I think on findings so far the ALO National Amp may be on its way to the "For Sale" section......
> 
> Just out of curiosity for IEM's direct out of the stock AK100 what would you recommend......I'm thinking Tzar 350 at the moment.




What is your music preference 

AK 100 stock is good if you pair with Sony XBA 40 ,Earsonic Sm 64 v1 , now in the market has only Sm 64 v2 .


----------



## TheGame21x

Sansa Fuze V2 8GB + 16GB MicroSD (Rockboxed) -> Fiio L6 LOD -> Fiio E11 -> Audio-Technica WS77


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> What is your music preference
> 
> AK 100 stock is good if you pair with Sony XBA 40 ,Earsonic Sm 64 v1 , now in the market has only Sm 64 v2 .




Hi Rudi,

My musical tastes are extremely varied and cover pretty much all genres except classical and opera. Mainly though it tends to be Accoustics stuff, Rock, Jazz (especially female vocals), artists such as Maria Mena, Tori Amos, Allison Krause, Ani diFranco, the list just goes on.


----------



## Overheat

My newest portable rig, ready to take on its maiden voyage tomorrow


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





overheat said:


> My newest portable rig, ready to take on its maiden voyage tomorrow


 
   
  Awesome!! Another Retro rig with HD25 1 II Adidas Originals!! 
  I posted one a while back, Well a few, Minidisc Walkmen, Sony Discman, A few Aiwa Walkmen & a Panasonic Slim Cassette, 
  Hopefully my Sony WM-EX660 will arrive tomorrow morning


----------



## xinghui0711

My "old school" portable rig just to keep this thread up.


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> My musical tastes are extremely varied and cover pretty much all genres except classical and opera. Mainly though it tends to be Accoustics stuff, Rock, Jazz (especially female vocals), artists such as Maria Mena, Tori Amos, Allison Krause, Ani diFranco, the list just goes on.




If I can suggest you , safe your money don't follow my very bad habits to buy new audio gear 


Please buy directly high end iem like now I bought the latest version from 1+2 with silver / gold cable .
1+2 is excellent for your music genre, you won't regrets 
Direct AK 100 sound so fantastic


----------



## xinghui0711

My favorite IEM rig setup:


iPod Classic 160G -> CLAS -dB -> OCC copper ViaBlue to Oyaide IC -> Leckerton UHA-6S MKII -> AKG K3003 

Audiophile grade sound, but this rig is too expensive


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> My musical tastes are extremely varied and cover pretty much all genres except classical and opera. Mainly though it tends to be Accoustics stuff, Rock, Jazz (especially female vocals), artists such as *Maria Mena, Tori Amos, Allison Krause, Ani diFranco, the list just goes on.*


 
   
  Excellent taste


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





overheat said:


> My newest portable rig, ready to take on its maiden voyage tomorrow


 
   
  Cassette playback doesn't get much better than the WM-D6


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> If I can suggest you , safe your money don't follow my very bad habits to buy new audio gear
> 
> 
> Please buy directly high end iem like now I bought the latest version from 1+2 with silver / gold cable .
> ...




Hiya Mate, Well from an audio gear point of view I am now sorted and won't be buying anything new for a while. I have been extremely intrigued by the Heir Audio Tzar 350 for a while and managed to get a pair yesterday with Magnus 1 cable. Thieves will be used directly out of the AK100 and also with the Rx.

However the Tralucent 1plus2 look very interesting.....can you give an indication of how much they are?


----------



## Jason36

spkrs01 said:


> Excellent taste




Cheers Mate, 

I think it's nice to have a broad musical interest however it does become a pain with headphones and IEM's and matching musical genres with them. My list of IEM's especially is growing quite quickly.


----------



## melro

iPod Classic 160 -> Fiio L9 -> JDSLabs C5 -> Oyaide HPC-SE -> Shure 535SE


----------



## jaytee189

Quote: 





melro said:


> iPod Classic 160 -> Fiio L9 -> JDSLabs C5 -> Oyaide HPC-SE -> Shure 535SE
> 
> How is the sound with Oyaide Red Cable? Do you like it?
> Regards,
> Jaytee189?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

iPod Classic 7th Gen + ALO RxMK3b driving the light and modded Sennheiser HD650


----------



## jpelg

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> iPod Classic 7th Gen + ALO RxMK3b driving the light and modded Sennheiser HD650


 
  Those HD650's deserve to be driven balanced!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> iPod Classic 7th Gen + ALO RxMK3b driving the light and modded Sennheiser HD650


 
*DAT NECK.*


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^Mr Fantastic in mannequin form^^^
   
  I do like your combo...


----------



## whirlwind

My very moddest and cheap portable set-up with my updated iem's


----------



## rudi0504

As fanboy from I Device , I have some from my Dac collection :

From left to right :
Cyberlabs class - dB 1,69 Vrms
Cyberlabs class - dB 2,00 Vrms latest version
Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 9 volt with op amp Muse 02
Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 12 volt LE with op amp 627 SM
Ventura Craft Go Dap X with op amp LME 49860


----------



## veracocha

*[size=x-small]IMOD IPOD VIDEO 80GB 5.5TH GEN + HEADSTAGE ARROW 12HE 4G + HEIR AUDIO IEM 5.0   *[/size]


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Red Wine has a few of those iMods in stock.  Oh so tempting, but I just ordered a CLAS db....


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> As fanboy from I Device , I have some from my Dac collection :
> 
> From left to right :
> Cyberlabs class - dB 1,69 Vrms
> ...


 
  I'm not even sure what to say...  *picks bottom lip up off floor...


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> I'm not even sure what to say...  *picks bottom lip up off floor...


 
  I do.....
   
   
  ALL THE IDACS


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Rudi forgot his Fostex, then it would be "All the iDacs".....
   
  Rudi, please tell me you haven't pre-ordered the HiFi-M8.  I'd like to have one iDevice amp/dac before you......


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> As fanboy from I Device , I have some from my Dac collection :
> 
> From left to right :
> Cyberlabs class - dB 1,69 Vrms
> ...


 
   
  Very nice Rudi! I absolutely love the Pico Power in orange. Also, do you detect any change in sound with/without the coax 'caps'?


----------



## xinghui0711

There shouldn't be any sonic change.
The coax/optical cap is suppose to be used to prevent dust.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> There shouldn't be any sonic change.
> The coax/optical cap is suppose to be used to prevent dust.


 
   
  Some tests show that sonic changes regarding noise floor has been experienced. Obviously YMMV.


----------



## IceClass

.


----------



## IceClass

greed said:


> Some tests show that sonic changes regarding noise floor has been experienced. Obviously YMMV.




Links?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Links?


 
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQtzCXAXtok
   
  Not saying I believe it, but there is people that do, and tests that have been done similar to the one in the video.


----------



## mpawluk91

veracocha said:


> *[size=x-small]IMOD IPOD VIDEO 80GB 5.5TH GEN + HEADSTAGE ARROW 12HE 4G + HEIR AUDIO IEM 5.0   *
> [/SIZE]


Can you please explain the sonic difference from Imod and ipod, I want to get an Imod but I don't know what to think. How much better are we talkin? I also use an arrow 4g with my 5.5


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Can you please explain the sonic difference from Imod and ipod, I want to get an Imod but I don't know what to think. How much better are we talkin? I also use an arrow 4g with my 5.5


 
   
  I've always wondered that too. The 5.5 Rockboxed already sounds very nice to me without the iMod procedure.


----------



## mpawluk91

achmedisdead said:


> I've always wondered that too. The 5.5 Rockboxed already sounds very nice to me without the iMod procedure.


I still have rockbox on one of mine but in the end It turned out that less settings enabled sounds better, so i choose the regular firmware because its ease of access and I like everything completely flat

Also a cf card makes a worlds worth of difference


----------



## IceClass

greed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQtzCXAXtok
> 
> Not saying I believe it, but there is people that do, and tests that have been done similar to the one in the video.




Audio-homeopathy?


----------



## zenki14

Quote:


mpawluk91 said:


> Can you please explain the sonic difference from Imod and ipod, I want to get an Imod but I don't know what to think. How much better are we talkin? I also use an arrow 4g with my 5.5


 
   
  You can browse through the DIYmod thread for many impressions.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/269604/the-apple-diymod-my-take-on-the-famous-imod-56k-killer-featuring-3g-4g-5g-and-nano-1g
   
  Depends on the capacitors used but I personally say the DIYmod line out with BG caps is definately worth it, if you can build it yourself.  Darker background, and you get slight warmth, and nice "texture" is added to mids and bass, resulting in great synergy with Arrow.  No difference in treble (it's what I feel with BG caps and this may change with other caps).  You will need to pay much more for other source gear to achieve better results. Like a CLAS and 6G onwards Classic.  And then I don't like iTunes, I want to use my own m3u playlists, plus the extra support for other file formats is useful, so I stick (I'm stuck) with a Rockboxed DIYmod for a few years now.
   
  You can look through my portable gear album to see what I done with mine.
   
  Not sure if it's worth paying so much for RWA and built ones, or paying others to do it. I won't personally pay over $300 including everything - the 5G/5.5G itself, LOD and CF, Tarkan CF adaptor, BG caps, good solder and perhaps new battery and exterior parts).
   
  If you need to pay over that, I suggest thinking about a Fiio X3 as it looks very promising. I haven't compared yet, but the only obvious things other than sound, that an imod should be better is smaller size and Rockbox compatibility.


----------



## muzic4life

IPC160 + RSA Intruder + HD650
   
   

   
  IPC160 + Pico Power + Momentum Black


----------



## Greed

iceclass said:


> Audio-homeopathy?




Honestly, I don't really have an opinion about it. I have a set for my portable rig, but bought them for the protection from dust and wear. They also look quite nice so also for aesthetics. Anything else shouldn't be discussed here.


----------



## Jason36

Yet another recent addition to my growing collection....

DIYmodded iPod -> ALO Rx mk3-B -> Aurisonics ASG 1.2 IEM







I must say that the ASG 1.2 are one of the most comfortable IEM's I have ever put into my ears....the fit is amazing and the sound is unbelievable. excellent bass response and amazing mid range (especially vocals). I hate to say this but at the moment I feel that I prefer the ASG1.2 over and above my A.4i.


----------



## jaytee189

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> IPC160 + RSA Intruder + HD650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great collections my man...keep buying and collecting them....
  regards
  jaytee189


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





jaytee189 said:


> Great collections my man...keep buying and collecting them....
> regards
> jaytee189


 
   
  Actually i am i the process of retiring


----------



## jaytee189

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Actually i am i the process of retiring


 
  Retiring?
  Retiring from what? 
  Retiring from buying low end iem's and mid fi iem's and moving to heavyweight iem's class rite ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Never say retiring when you still on the process to reach a real sound nirvana my man.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Still remember my words brotha ??? "Harus Beli"......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  Regards,
  Jaytee189


----------



## Retrias

"Harusl beli custom" more like it , there is no retirement from this hobby


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Thank you very much!
> Unfortunatly there are no double pocket ones like you use on the site. I believe you had mentioned it was a custom build for the techs...
> 
> Too bad, as the double case is nice, and thanks again for the info!


 
  Sorry TrollD, I just think it was a model they were making at the time these are 4 to 6 years old! You could always give them a call and see if they had any left in old stock.


----------



## LSeries

Quote: 





jaytee189 said:


> Retiring?
> Retiring from what?
> Retiring from buying low end iem's and mid fi iem's and moving to heavyweight iem's class rite ???
> 
> ...


 
  hi jaytee189 are u still keep yours 2500K LED torch ?


----------



## rudi0504

mosshorn said:


> I do.....
> 
> 
> ALL THE IDACS







joedoe said:


> I'm not even sure what to say...  *picks bottom lip up off floor...




I love I device since 1st Gen iPod Classic click wheel 

Normally every time iPhone launching for sure I buy one 
This time I pass iPhone 5 
I am waiting the next iPhone 5 S or maybe Iphone 6


----------



## rudi0504

greed said:


> Some tests show that sonic changes regarding noise floor has been experienced. Obviously YMMV.




Yes it has slightly better SQ with coax cap , more focus and better detail too 
Hearing is believing 




buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi forgot his Fostex, then it would be "All the iDacs".....
> 
> Rudi, please tell me you haven't pre-ordered the HiFi-M8.  I'd like to have one iDevice amp/dac before you......




Yes I haven't put my Fostex hp p1 and Sony PHA 1
No this this i pass HiFi M8 
Please go a head and please share your impression here 



woodcans said:


> Very nice Rudi! I absolutely love the Pico Power in orange. Also, do you detect any change in sound with/without the coax 'caps'?




This caps make better focus for your Dac 




xinghui0711 said:


> There shouldn't be any sonic change.
> The coax/optical cap is suppose to be used to prevent dust.




Except to prevent the dust , I do for improvement in SQ as well


----------



## rudi0504

greed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQtzCXAXtok
> 
> Not saying I believe it, but there is people that do, and tests that have been done similar to the one in the video.




Thank you for the link 
I have heard the caps make your Dac or amp more focus better detail as well


----------



## TekeRugburn

New Whiplash Hybrid Cable ...review coming soon
  silver/gold and copper.  
   
  Cable came in the same time as Arrow.
   
  Ipod mini CF 64gb > TWag LOD > Arrow 4g > New unreleased TWag/Gold + TWcu hybrid > JH13
   
  Call me old school with the ipod mini and JH13....but still rockin' out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Review also coming for the new 8 conductor TWag/gold iem cable.


----------



## kimvictor

Android Portable Rig:
  GS3 with digital out.


----------



## mpawluk91

zenki14 said:


> Quote:
> 
> You can browse through the DIYmod thread for many impressions.
> 
> ...


My 5.5 has brand new EVERYTHING and a 64gb cf card, I just want rwa to do it for the resale value, what's a good LOD with caps that recommend? I never saw bg caps but the size can't be too huge, still gotta fit in my pocket you know


----------



## jaytee189

Quote: 





lseries said:


> hi jaytee189 are u still keep yours 2500K LED torch ?


 
  Yes, I do. All my gears that I bought always been taken care and stored properly. 
  Never sell my gears even don't click to my taste....I am more onto collecting gears.
  Btw, the torch seems to find its mate now....Fitear 111+001 cables + Tralucent T1 seems like a great combination for now.
  I am using this combo more than my 334 at least for now when listening to Chinese Female Audiophile recordings...
  This combo sounds great, and click to my liking for now.
   
  Regards
  jaytee189


----------



## rudi0504

My Dac / Amp for I device 

Left :
Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac / Amp : Fodtex Hp P1
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 with silver / gold cable first edition 

Right :
Source : iPhone 4 G
Dac / Amp : Sony PHA 10
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with alo cable scx 24


----------



## longbowbbs

Good to see you are still enjoying the HP-P1 Rudi!


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Good to see you are still enjoying the HP-P1 Rudi!




Thank you longbowbbs 
I will keep my cyberlabs class solo original and my Fostex Hp P1 
These two sounding excellent and will last forever as pioneer in Dac / Amp and Dac for I device


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I will have many hours with the HP-P1 this week as I have some flights to take. I will take the JH16's with me!


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> I will have many hours with the HP-P1 this week as I have some flights to take. I will take the JH16's with me!




Fostex Hp P1 + JH 16 are audiophile SQ like man and woman , best synergy


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Fostex Hp P1 + JH 16 are audiophile SQ like man and woman


 
  man you have Juicy toys...HUmmmmmm  soo tasty!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just add AIFF lossless from the IPC 7G and you are set!


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Just add AIFF lossless from the IPC 7G and you are set!




I haven't hear new Jh 16 phase correction , I hear only my normal Jh 16
What is the SQ different between normal Jh 16 and phase correction Jh 16 ?

The best SQ is WAV , please try it


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> man you have Juicy toys...HUmmmmmm  soo tasty!




Please drink one by one your juice 
Please don't follow my bad habit


----------



## LSeries

rudi0504 said:


> My Dac / Amp for I device
> 
> Left :
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> ...




Nice rig rudi
I hope I can test your rig , all of them


----------



## sp3llv3xit

New headphones: Old rig

 iPod Classic 7th Gen + ALO RxMK3b + Senn HD650 (modded)


----------



## woodcans

Very pretty! Especially the cable.
   
   
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenki14

Well, what I don't like about LODs with caps is that most of the ones in market use the 'big' dock with straight cable.  I wanted to use a low profile LOD (right angle, small, cheap and good quality on ebay) so the rig fits in my pocket as you say.  To make this possible, you need to wire the caps inside the iPod housing, like my one.  And this is basically only possible (or easy) with Tarkan's CF adaptor as it leaves enough space on the bottom corners inside, and you need to use small BG caps (47uF) or small types of Nichicon or Silmic.
   
  I believe RWA doesn't do the imod so that BG caps fit in the housing.  They will probably also try to rip you off by selling LODs with BG caps built in - but any of those straight cable LODs is not pocket friendly imo.
   
  If you still want RWA to do it for the resale value, I won't stop you, but there's no guarantee that you will end up selling it for enough $.  Look at the for sale section where people try to sell their RWA imods for so much, and they're unsold for quite long.  Also, since good players reasonably priced are coming up recently (X3, eventually X5, DX50) I have a feeling market interest will shift towards them.
   
  Anyway you can PM me if you want more info for the DIYmod I done.
   
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My 5.5 has brand new EVERYTHING and a 64gb cf card, I just want rwa to do it for the resale value, what's a good LOD with caps that recommend? I never saw bg caps but the size can't be too huge, still gotta fit in my pocket you know


 
   
  Sorry for no photos folks but I'll probably post something when my TWag cable replacement arrives.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please drink one by one your juice
> Please don't follow my bad habit


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have never heard them without FP...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Apparently they are more coherent. 
   
  Innerfidelity.com didi a nice review of several high end HP's and there was a lot of comments about FP.
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/totl-madness-24-top-line-custom-ear-monitors-reviewed
   
  I do like .WAV as well. I have mostly ripped via AIFF in iTunes so that is what I will use mainly when I am mobile. I listen to WAV on my PC with JRiver and my HD800 rig...


----------



## RAFA




----------



## LFC_SL

Congrats on the prettiest looking rig for many pages!
   
  @ Rudi, have you made any post or thread somewhere about which is your 'favourite' iDevice dac for your tastes?


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> Congrats on the prettiest looking rig for many pages!
> 
> @ Rudi, have you made any post or thread somewhere about which is your 'favourite' iDevice dac for your tastes?




Hi LFC_SL
My favourite idevice Dac are 4 now :
Ventura craft go dap dd1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM 
Ventura craft go dap dd1 with op amp Muse 02
Cyberlabs class - dB 1,69 Vrms for iem and low impedance headphones
Cyberlabs class - dB 2,00 Vrms for high impedance headphones


----------



## rudi0504

lseries said:


> Nice rig rudi
> I hope I can test your rig , all of them




It is my pleasure if you fly to Jakarta Indonesia 

If you live in USA , you no need to buy many audio gears like me
You can test first directly without buying many audio gear .
Because in Indonesia doesn't have stocks like in USA , no other way to test , I must buy first than I know it is good or not .
I bought base on head fi and other review only .


----------



## xinghui0711

Rudi, there aren't many demo stores in the U.S. Even if the store does, it wouldn't have much headphones, especially high-end gears. Look over stores like Apple and bestbuy. All you'd find is Monster, Beats, Bose, etc.
Japan and China actually has more pro audio stores than other countries.


----------



## kimvictor

xinghui0711 said:


> Rudi, there aren't many demo stores in the U.S. Even if the store does, it wouldn't have much headphones, especially high-end gears. Look over stores like Apple and bestbuy. All you'd find is Monster, Beats, Bose, etc.
> Japan and China actually has more pro audio stores than other countries.



 
 Yup. Asia had most pro audio stores. However, I've seen a pro audio store with AKGs, Senns, Grados, Fostex, Shure, and AT headphones in Boston.


----------



## jaytee189

IPC160+clas dB+RXMK3+SM64v1
  ALO balanced cable + ALO LOD to USB.
  love this set-up.
   
  Regards
  jaytee189


----------



## jaytee189

AK100+ALO INTER+ULTRASONE IQ
  custom m2m silver and copper combo
   
  regards
  jaytee189


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Sony Vaio Duo 11
  Sony MDR V6
  Sony Blue

   
  tooth headset (when moving around the home)


----------



## rudi0504

xinghui0711 said:


> Rudi, there aren't many demo stores in the U.S. Even if the store does, it wouldn't have much headphones, especially high-end gears. Look over stores like Apple and bestbuy. All you'd find is Monster, Beats, Bose, etc.
> Japan and China actually has more pro audio stores than other countries.




Thank you xinghui0711
I love Hong Kong , Hong Kong has so many audio store that I can try before I buy and the price is reasonable too .


----------



## rasmushorn




----------



## akhyar

AK100 + Senn Momentum


----------



## fp581

can't wait to buy my new tera, listen to it with the x10 and post pic's here  
   
  but right now i have a glitchy cowon s9 with the x10.
   
  but for now i'll just drool from the gear i see here


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





akhyar said:


> AK100 + Senn Momentum


 
  Looking very elegant and sexy


----------



## akhyar

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Looking very elegant and sexy


 

 Thanks.
  I just love the colour combination of black with red trim on both products.
  For IEM, might have go for Aurisonics ASG-2 in stealth finish to maintain the colour combi


----------



## SkyBleu

akhyar said:


> Thanks.
> I just love the colour combination of black with red trim on both products.
> For IEM, might have go for Aurisonics ASG-2 in stealth finish to maintain the colour combi




Gotta love the stealth theme! Makes everything look exceptionally good!


----------



## LSeries

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> It is my pleasure if you fly to Jakarta Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Are u at tomang right ?
  luckily I'm at jakarta too


----------



## Ony38

My new combo : DX100 + Unique Melody Merlin


----------



## Ony38

Sorry, double post


----------



## FatmanSize48

ony38 said:


> My new combo : DX100 + Unique Melody Merlin :etysmile:



How so you like the bass on those Merlins?


----------



## Ony38

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> How so you like the bass on those Merlins?


 
   
  I own and like a LCD2 rev2 since a year now and I really want to find something close for my portable rig without spending lots of money (Merlin cost me 630€).
   
  But, in fact, the Merlin are really different. The bass goes really deep with quality and quantity, it kick hard and fast but I didn't feel an organic sound which I like with the LCD2.
   
  I also have more high with the Merlin (without sparkling). The LCD2 are dark but the Merlin never sound dark, the bass didn't cover the mids, everything keep his place and sound balanced with an amazing soundstage for an iem.
   
  I really think the Merlin aren't for everyone! But if you like drums, bass guitare, guitare and deep natural bass like me, It can be a really good choice!
   
  I will made a complete review in a month !


----------



## FatmanSize48

What else did you consider with the Merlins? I am in a very similar position and am considering the 1964 Ears V3, among others.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Also, thanks for the quick impressions.


----------



## Ony38

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> What else did you consider with the Merlins? I am in a very similar position and am considering the 1964 Ears V3, among others.


 
   
  Because I live in France, I bought my iem at UM uk (avoid taxes) and the Merlin was the cheapest iem of my list (and offered a perfect build for iem, perfect fit when I get it). I considered 1964-Q, ES EM3pro and UM Merlin. If have more money, I will choose beetwen Spiral ears SE5 and Fitear 335!
  Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Also, thanks for the quick impressions.


 

 My pleasure!


----------



## Rollk2

Quote: 





ony38 said:


> My new combo : DX100 + Unique Melody Merlin


 
  Great


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi LFC_SL
> My favourite idevice Dac are 4 now :
> Ventura craft go dap dd1 Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM
> Ventura craft go dap dd1 with op amp Muse 02
> ...


 
   
  How do you find Ventura vs Clas dB? In general of course


----------



## Jason36

Yay...Another new toy. My Astell & Kern AK100 (stock) arrived today and now has two 64gb cards fitted one with HiRes FLAC the other with ALAC.

Couldn't actually believe how small this is......currently using with my Aurisonics ASG1.2, which seem to work ok with this. Unfortunately although some of the pics show it with my Rx Mk3-B, I can't use it yet as I am waiting for my mini jack to arrive. 

Can't wait to try this out with my Tzar 350 when they arrive next week


----------



## Jepu

New toy for both portable and laptop usage while on the move. I just could not resist all the options the XM6 offers for sound/impedance/crossfeed tweakage so ended up with this one. iDevices have way too few buttons anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I went with the basic WM8740 and BUF634 since it's gonna be used half the time only as a headphone amp.


----------



## Clare

I've just 'resurrected' my Sony Vaio VGF-AP1L after neglecting it for quite a while (whilst I started my affair with my new iPod touch), only to find that Sony seem to have abandoned the software completely and so when the software is trying to verify my kit online it doesn't work.  So - it seems that I can't get anything to work that will enable me to transfer any music to my player?  Has anyone got any ideas?  I'd be really grateful


----------



## slidesear

Fits snugly!!


----------



## Ziilot

My UE700 and Brainwavz B2 decided to break down in the same week so I decided to buy pair of UE700 AND UE900 as substitute. And also two DAPs. 
   
  I hate this site. Not cool.


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





ziilot said:


> My UE700 and Brainwavz B2 decided to break down in the same week so I decided to buy pair of UE700 AND UE900 as substitute. And also two DAPs.
> 
> I hate this site. Not cool.


 
  Haha, we feel your pain!


----------



## TommyNavara

Can i ask you guys what is that blue thing around the amps?


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Yay...Another new toy. My Astell & Kern AK100 (stock) arrived today and now has two 64gb cards fitted one with HiRes FLAC the other with ALAC.
> 
> Couldn't actually believe how small this is......currently using with my Aurisonics ASG1.2, which seem to work ok with this. Unfortunately although some of the pics show it with my Rx Mk3-B, I can't use it yet as I am waiting for my mini jack to arrive.
> 
> Can't wait to try this out with my Tzar 350 when they arrive next week


 

 Congrats on your great toy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too much demand on money part..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll get it whenever~


----------



## IceClass

Enjoying my new Sony PHA-1.


----------



## RIQUE

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> My very moddest and cheap portable set-up with my updated iem's


 
  Man! gotta love the looks of that can.


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





tommynavara said:


> Can i ask you guys what is that blue thing around the amps?


 
  anti slip rubber, you can get one on hardware stores, they are original to be used in cars to put stuff so they don;t clutter everywhere


----------



## ChicagoNB

Quote: 





retrias said:


> anti slip rubber, you can get one on hardware stores, they are original to be used in cars to put stuff so they don;t clutter everywhere


 
  In the US its used to put on shelves so glassware does not chip or break.  It's soft and slightly sticky so it stays in place as do glasses when placed upon it.  I just found a product that I am testing out this weekend which you pour onto the surface of your device.  It dries to a pliable and peelable soft rubber feel to protect the back of my iPod.  The manufacturer said they can even tint it to any shade I want.  I'm using it shortly so I can see how it cures.  Does it stick.  Is it useful, period.  Results hopefully in the next day or so.  From what I hear from the manufacture you can also use it to form a barrier where you can use it to adhere 2 devices together without leaving a permanent bond.  That's my main goal is to see if I can apply it to my iPod and then adhere my amp to it with the need for straps or velcro.  Let the experiments begin!!!!


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> How do you find Ventura vs Clas dB? In general of course




Ventura Craft : 

Go dap DD1 9 Volt with muse 02 
SQ : very good clarity and separation, very clear mid and deep bass 

Go dap DD1 12 Volt with 627 SM
SQ : very good clarity , better soundstage than muse 02 

Cyberlabs class dB 2,00 volt 
SQ : slightly less clarity and detail compare my go dap DD1 muse 02 and 627 SM

These 3 Dac has minimal SQ different , for some music I like the other one better


----------



## rudi0504

My UM Miracle set up :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : cyberlabs - dB 1,69 Vrms version 
Amp : RSA RS 71 B upgrade version 
Iem : UM Miracle with whiplash hybrid twag and Twcu v2 balance cable 
 DIY 8 braid silver Cable 
 Moon Audio silver V1 Lod to USB


----------



## BigCabDaddy

Source: iPod Shuffle and iPhone 4S
DAC/Amp: Pico
LOD: Fiio
Headphone: Audio Technica ATH-ESW9
Case: Audio Technica


----------



## acllaim

That setup makes me want to buy just for the case.


----------



## votdfak




----------



## Jason36

Just had to post another pic of my AK100 & Aurisonics ASG1.2......after a few teething problems with the AK100 I am absolutely loving this setup....I can't wait for my Tzar 350 to arrive


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Ventura Craft :
> 
> Go dap DD1 9 Volt with muse 02
> SQ : very good clarity and separation, very clear mid and deep bass
> ...


 
   
  Thanks. How do you find iDevice Dac vs your AK100 / AK120? (not sure if you upgraded to the latter yet). You must rotate often. Every second photo there is something new!


----------



## snapple10

FLAC> DX 100>Maddog


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> Thanks. How do you find iDevice Dac vs your AK100 / AK120? (not sure if you upgraded to the latter yet). You must rotate often. Every second photo there is something new!




Thank you for your suggestion 

My AK 120 is not arrive yet , I hope end of this month.

Idevice Dac vs AK 100 stock 

Go Dap DD1 muse 02 and Go Dap LE 627 SM are better than Dac from AK 100 .
The good think AK 100 is stand alone dap 
Go Dap DD1 I must have amp and plus idevice .

AK 100 stock + Dac IBasso DB 2 MAXX mod + rsa Intruder is slightly better than my idevice set up 

As I already mentioned for high end dap the different is slightly but noticeable .


----------



## rudi0504

My LCD 3 set up :

Source : iPhone 4 G
Dac : Ventura Craft Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM
Amo : Pico Power orange colour 
Headphone : Audeze LCD 3
Cable : Ventura Craft audiophile grade edition mini to mini
 Ventura Craft Lod to USB 
 Norse Audio Reign series 8 braided x 24 awg


----------



## TommyNavara

retrias said:


> anti slip rubber, you can get one on hardware stores, they are original to be used in cars to put stuff so they don;t clutter everywhere







chicagonb said:


> In the US its used to put on shelves so glassware does not chip or break.  It's soft and slightly sticky so it stays in place as do glasses when placed upon it.  I just found a product that I am testing out this weekend which you pour onto the surface of your device.  It dries to a pliable and peelable soft rubber feel to protect the back of my iPod.  The manufacturer said they can even tint it to any shade I want.  I'm using it shortly so I can see how it cures.  Does it stick.  Is it useful, period.  Results hopefully in the next day or so.  From what I hear from the manufacture you can also use it to form a barrier where you can use it to adhere 2 devices together without leaving a permanent bond.  That's my main goal is to see if I can apply it to my iPod and then adhere my amp to it with the need for straps or velcro.  Let the experiments begin!!!!




Many thanks guys!


----------



## Ehr33

My FOTM Ibasso D12 setup. Kinda dig the solid state sound, especially with modern pop and electro.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





ehr33 said:


> My FOTM Ibasso D12 setup. Kinda dig the solid state sound, especially with modern pop and electro.


 
  Well, mate, all I can say is, you're *Doin' It Right*!


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Well, mate, all I can say is, you're *Doin' It Right*!


 
   
  I see what you did there


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My LCD 3 set up :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 G
> Dac : Ventura Craft Limited Edition with op amp 627 SM
> ...


 
   
  Rudi, how are you liking the Pico Power vs the HP-P1 as an amp?


----------



## hasanyuceer

Simple but effective


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





hasanyuceer said:


> Simple but effective


 
  Sweet, sweet, simplicity. I like it.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Well, mate, all I can say is, you're *Doin' It Right*!


 

 Ah, nice to see a fellow Daft Punker. Been listening to them since their album Discovery in 2001. Saw them live in the Red Rocks Ampitheatre in Denver. (best live concert of my life)


----------



## SkyBleu

digital dj said:


> Ah, nice to see a fellow Daft Punker. Been listening to them since their album Discovery in 2001. Saw them live in the Red Rocks Ampitheatre in Denver. (best live concert of my life)




Proud to be
I have downloaded the full album collection of their's the other day again but in FLAC this time.

From Discover to Alive 2007 to the most recent Random Access Memories.

You lucky lucky fellow! I wish they would come to Australia


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Proud to be
> I have downloaded the full album collection of their's the other day again but in FLAC this time.
> 
> From Discover to Alive 2007 to the most recent Random Access Memories.
> ...


 

 I see you've been jamming to Random Access Memories, how do you like it so far? I've only listened to their promo "Get Lucky", and really enjoyed it, how's the rest of the album? So far, I own every single Daft Punk album released, with the exception of their LP's/Singles. My favorite album of theirs so far is Discovery and Human After All. Daft Club was pretty sick too, lol, I remember the membership cards that came with the 1st edition of their Daft Club cd's. Too bad I didn't keep it.


----------



## SkyBleu

digital dj said:


> I see you've been jamming to Random Access Memories, how do you like it so far? I've only listened to their promo "Get Lucky", and really enjoyed it, how's the rest of the album? So far, I own every single Daft Punk album released, with the exception of their LP's/Singles. My favorite album of theirs so far is Discovery and Human After All. Daft Club was pretty sick too, lol, I remember the membership cards that came with the 1st edition of their Daft Club cd's. Too bad I didn't keep it.




Its pretty good, although they've lost the Daft Punk feel. Its still good, just not like how Daft Punk used to be though, but that's just me haha

Its a good collection to have I must say! I also have those albums, but also excluding the LPs and singles, and the fact that mine are digital copies..

My two favourite albums would have to be the good ol' Discovery and their live album, Alive 2007.

Should've kept that card , mate it would've been a good souvenir!

Anyways, we better not put this thread off topic with Daft Punk haha


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Its pretty good, although they've lost the Daft Punk feel. Its still good, just not like how Daft Punk used to be though, but that's just me haha
> 
> Its a good collection to have I must say! I also have those albums, but also excluding the LPs and singles, and the fact that mine are digital copies..
> 
> ...


 

 Hahaha yeah, it would have been a nice collectors item. But anyway.


----------



## Ronald Lee

humble rig for a lazy sunday. um1 with cowon z2


----------



## oscar704

Quote: 





hasanyuceer said:


> Simple but effective


 
  what dap is that ?
  looks so simple i love it


----------



## Anthony1

http://www.tera-player.com/


----------



## Nawawa

*IEMs*
  Shure SE215 LTD
  2 x Koss KSC75
  Brainwavz M5
  Brainwavz M2
  Monoprice 8320 
  Philips SHE3590
   

   

   

   
   
   
*DAPs*
  2 x Sansa Clip +
  iPod Touch 2
   
   
*BEST PORTABLE COMBINATION*
   
Under $200
  Shure 215 and Sansa Clip+
Under $100
  Brainwavz M2 and Sansa Clip+


----------



## Ronald Lee

bro, what's the storage box that you are using? Can't seem to find one around in Singapore.


----------



## Nawawa

I got it a long time ago. Check out any neighbourhood/mall hardware stores or even Ntuc. I got a smaller one for guitar picks as well.


----------



## AnakChan

Just a little experimentation...Go-DAP DD LE 12V Muses01 OpAmp preamps, EK Japan TU-HP01 Hybrid (custom Muses02 OpAmp with 2x6418 tube amps). Mezzo IC's, Headphone Lounge (Chris_Himself) silver/gold and Rhapsodio RDB+ v1.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Just a little experimentation...Go-DAP DD LE 12V Muses01 OpAmp preamps, EK Japan TU-HP01 Hybrid (custom Muses02 OpAmp with 2x6418 tube amps). Mezzo IC's, Headphone Lounge (Chris_Himself) silver/gold and Rhapsodio RDB+ v1.


 
  That LOD is a beast Sean!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That LOD is a beast Sean!


 
   
  It's a loaner from Mezzo. Thank goodness you asked about it 'cos I just realised I plugged it in the wrong way (maker believes in "unidirectional" use - one side goes to the amp only, whilst the other to the DAC).  Not my place to believe it or not, it's a loaner so gotta respect the rules .


----------



## spkrs01

FitEars, TOGO! 334. Private C435 and MH335DW and favorite pairings.............
   

   
   
   
  Without cables
   

   
   
   
  The 334 are tiny in comparison, the largest is the MH335DW
   

   
   
   
  I had originally balanced one of the 001 cables to try for the C435 or MH335DW but going balanced on the 334 has turned them into something really special. The MH335DW is best with 000 cable and the C435 on the 001 cable. It actually is sold with the 002 cable.
   
   
   
  ToGo! 334 with balanced 001 cable - AK120/ RSA Intruder
   

   
   
   
  MH335DW with 000 cable - Tera Player/ RSA 71B
   

   
   
   
  C435 with 001 cable - AK100 Russian/ Vorzamp Pure 
   

   
   
   
  MH335DW with 000 cable - AK100 Russian / Vorzamp Pure
   

   
   
   
  Total Portability AK100 Russian with either the MH335DW with 000 Cable or C435 with 001 cable


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> FitEars, TOGO! 334. Private C435 and MH335DW and favorite pairings.............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Gorgeous eye (and ear!) candy spkrs01!


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





nawawa said:


> *IEMs*
> Shure SE215 LTD
> 2 x Koss KSC75
> Brainwavz M5
> ...


 
  Going fishin' sometime soon?!


----------



## SkyBleu

joedoe said:


> Going fishin' sometime soon?!




Haha, he uses the IEM earpieces as bait.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Just a little experimentation...Go-DAP DD LE 12V Muses01 OpAmp preamps, EK Japan TU-HP01 Hybrid (custom Muses02 OpAmp with 2x6418 tube amps). Mezzo IC's, Headphone Lounge (Chris_Himself) silver/gold and Rhapsodio RDB+ v1.


 
  Sean, how was the sound on this setup?


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Haha, he uses the IEM earpieces as bait.


 

 Fishing for some seaBASS?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Sean, how was the sound on this setup?


 
   
  Well, for one I'm not using the standard OpAmp in it (i.e ditched the 8820E, and plonked in the Muses02). My DD LE 627SM was also taken out and put in 2xMuses01 just to keep everything "Muses01/02". Having said that ultimately it's a hybrid tube amp with 2x6418 each driving a channel.
   
  I initially heard some pop/crackle on the right channel but seemed to have subsided. I like a lot but I've not done any comparison against my UHA-6Mk2, Rx Mk3, nor MHd-Q7. Need a little more time.


----------



## BigCabDaddy

Quote: 





ronald lee said:


> bro, what's the storage box that you are using? Can't seem to find one around in Singapore.


 
   
  I know them mostly as fishing tackle boxes.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





ronald lee said:


> bro, what's the storage box that you are using? Can't seem to find one around in Singapore.


 
   
  Hardware stores sell them for nuts and bolts too....


----------



## knights




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ Very sweet.  Its nice to see the HE-500s can be pushed by the National.
   
  Is that the stock headband?


----------



## knights

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ Very sweet.  Its nice to see the HE-500s can be pushed by the National.
> 
> Is that the stock headband?


 
  Yes, still stock headband and Cable
   
  National can powered it with authority)


----------



## grokit

nvm


----------



## rudi0504

My new 1plus 2 set up :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with op amp 627 SM
Amp : Ortofon MHD Q 7
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1 plus 2 new 
Cable : silver / gold cable 1 st edition or 1plus 2
 Ventura craft Lod to USB copper 7N
 Mini to mini 8 braid silver solid core Diy


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Well, for one I'm not using the standard OpAmp in it (i.e ditched the 8820E, and plonked in the Muses02). My DD LE 627SM was also taken out and put in 2xMuses01 just to keep everything "Muses01/02". Having said that ultimately it's a hybrid tube amp with 2x6418 each driving a channel.
> 
> I initially heard some pop/crackle on the right channel but seemed to have subsided. I like a lot but I've not done any comparison against my UHA-6Mk2, Rx Mk3, nor MHd-Q7. Need a little more time.




Hi Sean 
Look like you prefer muse 01 and muse 02 than 627 SM

How is the SQ from EK Japan compare to alo continental tube amp V2 or V3 ?


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Gorgeous eye (and ear!) candy spkrs01!




Hi Gavin 

Your favourite daps now are : AK 100 , AK 120 and Tera player 
Your favourite amps now are: RS 71 B , intruder and vorzuge pure .

How is the SQ from Russian firmware ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> Look like you prefer muse 01 and muse 02 than 627 SM
> 
> How is the SQ from EK Japan compare to alo continental tube amp V2 or V3 ?


 
   
  No, I won't say that I prefer Muses over the 627SM. As per post, I was experimenting.
   
  I actually have very little experience the V2/V3 so I can't really say how the two compare.


----------



## ElephantAudio




----------



## Mimouille

Have more or less the same (different Tera look and different cable) and love it.
  Quote: 





hasanyuceer said:


> Simple but effective


----------



## Mimouille

Now that's the stuff...
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> FitEars, TOGO! 334. Private C435 and MH335DW and favorite pairings.............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## Ehr33

My fav portable HiFi. Ipod Touch-Fostex HP P1-Denon AH D5000


----------



## grokit

^ Lookin' good, dig the Mac meter!


----------



## Ehr33

grokit said:


> ^ Lookin' good, dig the Mac meter!




Thanks! It's the Mcintosh Apps. Really setting the mood right!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





knights said:


>


 


 Nice portable, Jay! It can double as a pair of dumbbells for biceps curls!


----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+ as neck workout... 3in1


----------



## DMinor

My ultimate gear/synergy:
  EX1000
  UHA-6S.MK2
  Rockboxed 128GB CF iPod 5.5g modded with Kemet film caps (direct out to lod pins)
   
  It doesn't look sexy but it sounds farking excellent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Those caps are ridiculous.


----------



## Ruby2

iceclass said:


> Enjoying my new Sony PHA-1.




I love your ipod case.
Could you advise where you got it from and if it fits the iPod 5th gen?
Ta
Richard


----------



## IceClass

ruby2 said:


> I love your ipod case.
> Could you advise where you got it from and if it fits the iPod 5th gen?
> Ta
> Richard




It's a Yotank case available from yotank.com and yes it fits the iPod 5th Gen.


----------



## IceClass

.


----------



## audionewbi

I've found the MHd-Q7 sounds best paired with dynamic based IEM/headphones. I just love the pairing with my EX-1000. 
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new 1plus 2 set up :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with op amp 627 SM
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> I've found the MHd-Q7 sounds best paired with dynamic based IEM/headphones. I just love the pairing with my EX-1000.




Pairing with my set up above the hissing lesser 
Did you pair with your go dap dd 1 LE too ?


----------



## audionewbi

No I dont have a the LE version, I ended up getting the AK100 instead of LE and now I have the AK120, sadly I missed out on the LE all were sold out. 
 The problem of hissing on MHd-Q7 is almost disappears with dynamic drivers. I think it best shines when we pair it with dynamic drivers. 
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Pairing with my set up above the hissing lesser
> Did you pair with your go dap dd 1 LE too ?


----------



## rudi0504

My UBER Tralucent Cable just arrived this evening for 1+2 :

Thank you Gavin for your excellent customer service 
Thank you Anakchan for your wonderful review , because of your poison I bought UBER cable follow your way .
I won't regrets , this simply the best cable I ever heard to date .

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : cyberlabs Ckass -dB. 1,69 Vrms
Amp : RSA RS 71 B upgrade version 
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2
Cable : RSA to RSA UBER balance cable between Cyberlabs class -dB and RSA RS 71 B
 UBER cable with RSA balance connector for 1+2 to RSA RS 71 B

SQ : out the box UBER cable for my set up above make the best SQ I ever heard from my 1+2 in full balance mode 
 I can hear more detail that I can get from UBER cable , UBER cable is the best cable I ever heard to date 
 More balance in all frequencies , better separation and wider soundstage .


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My UBER Tralucent Cable just arrived this evening for 1+2 :
> 
> Thank you Gavin for your excellent customer service
> Thank you Anakchan for your wonderful review , because of your poison I bought UBER cable follow your way .
> ...


 
   
  Congrats. I think you'll thoroughly enjoy your Uber cable. Please tell your wife I'm sorry and didn't mean to influence you to spend . However, The uber is truly uber. Enjoy it.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Congrats. I think you'll thoroughly enjoy your Uber cable. Please tell your wife I'm sorry and didn't mean to influence you to spend . However, The uber is truly uber. Enjoy it.




Please don't worry Sean , my wife don't know about the price , I will let my friend pay for me first 
UBER cable is expensive but for the sound quality is really worth it to buy .
Please follow my way don't let your wife know about the price 
With UBER cable my 1+2 clarity and separation like my Stax sr 007 mk 2 
The midrange is sweet and clear .
I hear with low volume all detail come out .
I am very happy with my decision to buy UBER cable 
Thank you Gavin


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> My ultimate gear/synergy:
> EX1000
> UHA-6S.MK2
> Rockboxed 128GB CF iPod 5.5g modded with Kemet film caps (direct out to lod pins)
> ...


Who did ur diymod? I am for sure going the same route that u did with the Kermet caps


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Please don't worry Sean , my wife don't know about the price , I will let my friend pay for me first
> UBER cable is expensive but for the sound quality is really worth it to buy .
> Please follow my way don't let your wife know about the price
> With UBER cable my 1+2 clarity and separation like my Stax sr 007 mk 2
> ...


I like the way you think my friend


----------



## rudi0504

```

```



mpawluk91 said:


> I like the way you think my friend




Thank you 
Sometimes silent is golden , if my wife know I paid cable for 1300 Usd , than everbody who married know what happen to me ?


----------



## AnakChan

Some more tests (reviews?!?) coming up :-
   
  (Yes this is classified as portable...the SigDJ at least). Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 and TU-05b :-


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Some more tests (reviews?!?) coming up :-
> 
> (Yes this is classified as portable...the SigDJ at least). Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 and TU-05b :-




Wow looks cool these two amps 

I have already make thread , but I haven't got the chance to buy Sean.
Because is big , my wife know if I buy new amp


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Some more tests (reviews?!?) coming up :-
> 
> (Yes this is classified as portable...the SigDJ at least). Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 and TU-05b :-


 
   
  Very nice! Looking forward to your impressions, Sean. The photo is also amazing.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Those two "portable" amps are made classier, by those awesome leather cases!!!
   
  So much to adore in that photo...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Who did ur diymod? I am for sure going the same route that u did with the Kermet caps


 
  thegrobe did for me and his work is excellent.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Some more tests (reviews?!?) coming up :-
> 
> (Yes this is classified as portable...the SigDJ at least). Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 and TU-05b :-
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





greed said:


> Very nice! Looking forward to your impressions, Sean. The photo is also amazing.


 
   
  Those amps look excellent. And the backdrop doesn't look too shabby, either.


----------



## xinghui0711

My current portable set:
   
   

   

   

   

   
  Setup:
   
  iPhone4S / iPod Classic 160g (Not Pictured)  --> CLAS -dB 2.0Vrms --> JDS labs C5 customized --> Westone 4R
  Stock USB cable + SPC IC ( I'm not a serious audiophile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Relaxed, engaging sound through this kinda rig; I really enjoy the music when traveling.
   
  I'll update my LCD-2 rig next week when the Pico Power comes.


----------



## chungsoi

^ Nice setup! 
   
  I usually go with my px100ii's or gr07be when I'm out and about


----------



## xinghui0711

chungsoi said:


> ^ Nice setup!
> 
> I usually go with my px100ii's or gr07be when I'm out and about




This portable rig is considered light weight unlike other serious/mad guys who carry huge rigs like bomb. 
I usually use my phone or iPod only with IEM when walking. Portable stack is awesome for people like me who has secondary/multi homes. 
My main headphones are: LCD-2, HD580, and D600.


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





jepu said:


> New toy for both portable and laptop usage while on the move. I just could not resist all the options the XM6 offers for sound/impedance/crossfeed tweakage so ended up with this one. iDevices have way too few buttons anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How have you enjoyed the XM6 as far as portability goes? I'm considering pulling the trigger on one and would love some input.


----------



## White Lotus

160gb Rockbox iPod (W/ woodgrain silicone skin)
 JDSlabs C421 (OPA2227 edition)
 Westone 3
 Comply Tips
 Fiio L9


----------



## muzic4life

IPC160 / RSA Intruder / CLAS -db / Momentum


----------



## White Lotus

^^^ Nice.


----------



## Jepu

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> How have you enjoyed the XM6 as far as portability goes? I'm considering pulling the trigger on one and would love some input.


 
   
  I've enjoyed it, yes. Judging by using it for about a week now I can say at least the following things:
  + Small and doesn't turn your system into a huge brick
  + XFeed is awesome! I haven't found a digital crossfeed adjuster that would do the same thing nearly as conveniently yet.
  ± The input and output are kinda low like in my picture. For durability you might wanna turn it upside down in comparison to what I have.
  - Even at low gain it's +10 dB so I wouldn't suggest you to use it with something very sensitive such as IEMs. The 75Ω switch helps things by also turning the volume down, but you can use this without changing the sound signature only if the headphones in question have a fairly flat impedance vs. frequency. Then again this sound signature switch can be favorable to some headphones/earphones. (Also the +10 dB in conjunction with sensitive IEMs and a smartphone as a source will make cellphone network noise LOUD!)
   
  Also, an additional pic to keep things on-topic.


----------



## Jason36

MORE NEW TOYS!!!

My AlgoRhythm Solo and Tzar 350 both arrived this morning  

iPhone 4S -> Solo -> Rx Mk3-B -> Tzar 350 with Magnus 1 Cable







I am Gobsmacked with this combo....absolutely unbelievable. I just can't get over the detail, clarity, openness this rig is giving. The Solo really does show the shortcomings of iDevice DACS. Just waiting for some new cables (30pin to USB and mini to mini) to arrive from Forza AudioWorks and then my work here is done


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ I need to reverse my MkIII and my CLAS db the way yours is.  I have such a time using the bass and volume knobs.....


----------



## muzic4life

My current favorite bundles:
  ipc+intuder+clasdb  /  ipc+hpp1dac+glacier  /  ak100+picopower
   

   
  My favorite laptop companion:
  Alo International & Dacport LX


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ I need to reverse my MkIII and my CLAS db the way yours is.  I have such a time using the bass and volume knobs.....


 
  yeah if you have the Rx on the bottom, its a PIA to change the volume. Putting it in the middle makes it easier to use the knobs  
   
  If the standard Solo is anything to go by......I want to upgrade to the -dB and run a fully balanced rig with my Tzar 350's


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

New portable setup
 Nintendo Gameboy -> a lot of thingys -> Earsonics SM64

 The more stuff is in the chain, the better it sounds, right?
 A match made in Dot Matrix Hell.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ 2 cool points for you!!!


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> New portable setup
> Nintendo Gameboy -> a lot of thingys -> Earsonics SM64
> 
> The more stuff is in the chain, the better it sounds, right?
> A match made in Dot Matrix Hell.


 
  Awwww yeah.


----------



## White Lotus

That's beautiful.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Small, medium, large hearing.


----------



## milarepa

My newfound and finally really portable love: The Mezzo modded MS-AK100 w/Russian FW/Whiplash TWag Gold/TG!334, truly great synergy to my ears, even better than my brick setup.
  The last pic is with my iphone 4 next to it for a reference to the AK's size.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> My newfound and finally really portable love: The Mezzo modded MS-AK100 w/Russian FW/Whiplash TWag Gold/TG!334, truly great synergy to my ears, even better than my brick setup.
> The last pic is with my iphone 4 next to it for a reference to the AK's size.


----------



## grokit

What iPod case is that *milarepa*?


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





grokit said:


> What iPod case is that *milarepa*?


 
  That is the apex armour combined with a trunket wood skin on the iphone, they produce for both the iphone 4 and 5 models, this a crappy pic of the wood backside. It really provides good protection while still feeling expensive and looking nice. After several drops to the ground it still has not cracked. The apex armour is cnc machined billet aluminum and the trunket is rose wood. Both comes in a variety of colours, I like my gear black. The wood was black when new, now it's 2 years old and lighter.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> My newfound and finally really portable love: The Mezzo modded MS-AK100 w/Russian FW/Whiplash TWag Gold/TG!334, truly great synergy to my ears, even better than my brick setup.


 
  Beautiful and if it replacing your stack, this is a major endorsement........I gotta hear it!!! Soon!
  Congratulations my brother !


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3AWallets%20may%20drain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Steve! You'll be amazed I'm sure, and that russian mod sure worked wonders on the ui.


----------



## snapple10

Trying to keep it simple


----------



## rudi0504

milarepa said:


> My newfound and finally really portable love: The Mezzo modded MS-AK100 w/Russian FW/Whiplash TWag Gold/TG!334, truly great synergy to my ears, even better than my brick setup.
> The last pic is with my iphone 4 next to it for a reference to the AK's size.




Looks great set up 
How is the SQ from AK 100 mezzo vs AK 100 stock ?


----------



## rudi0504

My on the Go set up :

Source : AK 100 FAD 
Amp : RSA RS 71 B new upgrade version 
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1 + 2
Cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini LE
 Tralucent Audio UBER cable with balance RSA 
SQ : heavenly Sound Quality for on the Go set up


----------



## AnakChan

Sorry Rudi, can I please correct you on something tiny ?? It's VentureCraft, not "Ventura".

I keep thinking of Ace Ventura whenever you type that .


----------



## gmahler2u

who makes the Uber cable?


----------



## FatmanSize48

Das Kable?


----------



## Greed

gmahler2u said:


> who makes the Uber cable?  :confused_face_2:




Tralucent Audio


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





greed said:


> Tralucent Audio


 

 Got it!! thanks!


----------



## grokit

They've got no cables listed on their site ATM...


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





grokit said:


> They've got no cables listed on their site ATM...


 
  If you are interested you can PM spkrs01 and he'll hook you up.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Sorry Rudi, can I please correct you on something tiny ?? It's VentureCraft, not "Ventura".
> 
> I keep thinking of Ace Ventura whenever you type that .




Thank you Sean for your correction


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> If you are interested you can PM spkrs01 and he'll hook you up.




Hi Sara 
Do you have UBER cable too 
SQ is the best I ever heard to date 
Minus : only fragile like Anakchan reviewed 
 As long we use with highly care it is no problem with UBER cable 

Like pretty girl we must handle with care and high maintenance too


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Like pretty girl with we must handle with care and high maintenance too



Hahaha! Ok I like that comment :-D


----------



## lefteris

Here is mine:
   
  rockboxed sansa clip+
  ibasso t3
  shure se535 with custom cable


----------



## kenman345

Been a long time since I've posted here. New portable source has been with me for a week or two. Really enjoying it but haven't been able to devote much time for critical listening, just mainly used with my car stereo now.
   

   
  RWAK100 -> UE IEM Cable -> Aurisonics AS-1
   
  Using a UE IEM cable because I got curious and working on some other cables right now. I don't think for 1 second that I will use this cable forever, but it's lived up to my expectations. Interesting how different companies stock cables are actually different.
   
  That's an iRiver Astell & Kern Black Leather case. I think it does a solid job but I wish it protected the screen so I could through the device into a bag pocket.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Been a long time since I've posted here. New portable source has been with me for a week or two. Really enjoying it but haven't been able to devote much time for critical listening, just mainly used with my car stereo now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What do you think of the AS-1 with the AK100. I currently use a pair of ASG1.3 with my Stock AK100 and find they work very well. Love the Bass you get from them  and certanly not as analytical as my Tzar 350


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Hahaha! Ok I like that comment :-D




Hahaha it's true Sean 
Everything beautiful is expensive


----------



## rudi0504

My full balance set up with UBER cable from Tralucent Audio 

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : cyberlabs Class -dB 2,00 V rms latest version 
Amp : alo Rx 3 B 
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2
Cable : Moon Audio silver dragon V1 Lod to mini USB
 UBER cable balance RSA to RSA 
 UBER cable iem 1+2 balance RSA

SQ : like desktop high end set up


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That looks like a hefty cable Rudi......how manageable it it with smallish IEM's?


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> That looks like a hefty cable Rudi......how manageable it it with smallish IEM's?




Hi Jason 

Yes it is hefty cable for iem , but after you hear the SQ from UBER cable , you would love it very much . ÜBER can make any iem to different level of SQ


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Rudi, that cable looks as flexible as a wire coat hanger 
 But, I bet it sounds as good as you say.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Rudi!
  On the sq I don't know. The Mezzo is the only AK I've heard and I eat only ramen noodles now....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  All I can say is that I feel this tiny dap is giving my brick setup a real competition. At the moment the MS-AK even seems to be holding the upper hand (for iem use of course). However, I will have to listen more and give the "new toy luster" a chance to fade before I'll give my honest opinion. At the moment I am thrilled!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I comment often, but never seem to share.
   
  This setup isn't complete, but I'm enjoying very much during the building process...
   

   
   
  Still needs cable upgrades, but Brian at BTG Audio is helping me with that.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> What do you think of the AS-1 with the AK100. I currently use a pair of ASG1.3 with my Stock AK100 and find they work very well. Love the Bass you get from them  and certanly not as analytical as my Tzar 350


 
  I really have been enjoying the RWAK100 with the AS-1's. But I have not had any time to relax and enjoy this setup to give you an answer. I'll report back in the future when I have more time with them together


----------



## Jason36

kenman345 said:


> I really have been enjoying the RWAK100 with the AS-1's. But I have not had any time to relax and enjoy this setup to give you an answer. I'll report back in the future when I have more time with them together




Cheers mate, I'll look forward to it.....just wondering about upgrading my ASG 1.2 to the ASG2 under the upgrade programme. Currently sat here listening to my AK100 with Tzar 350 and must say I have a grin from ear to ear


----------



## Jason36

Double Post


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Cheers mate, I'll look forward to it.....just wondering about upgrading my ASG 1.2 to the ASG2 under the upgrade programme. Currently sat here listening to my AK100 with Tzar 350 and must say I have a grin from ear to ear


 
  I can totally comment on the difference between the 1 and the 2 though. If it's in your budget and you have any inkling that you will enjoy the ASG-2, it's worth it.
   
  PM me if you are interested in talking more. Let's leave this thread to more portable rig pics


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sara
> Do you have UBER cable too
> SQ is the best I ever heard to date
> Minus : only fragile like Anakchan reviewed
> ...


 
  Aloha Rudi,  No I do not have the UBER although I've heard it is an excellent cable. And boy you are right on about handling with care and high maintenance too. You know what? I'm not pretty and I'm high maintenance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
   
  I am going to be trying out a Mezzo cable with my FT!334s......I'll A/B to the 000......If I have anything significant to report I will.


----------



## AnakChan

milarepa said:


> On the sq I don't know. The Mezzo is the only AK I've heard and I eat only ramen noodles now....




The MS-AK100 to my ears is just a different flavor from the RWAK100. Both perform really well. I'd just personally feel the RWAK100 is warmer whilst the MS-AK100 leans toward the other side of the frequency. So it depends on one's preference (or earphones too actually).


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> Aloha Rudi,  No I do not have the UBER although I've heard it is an excellent cable. And boy you are right on about handling with care and high maintenance too. You know what? I'm not pretty and I'm high maintenance   LOL
> 
> I am going to be trying out a Mezzo cable with my FT!334s......I'll A/B to the 000......If I have anything significant to report I will.




We are the same Sara 
I am ugly and very high maintenance
The important think audio is positive way for high maintenance .


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Milarepa,

I love your Whiplash Twag Gold.
How does it sound?
Is this the 4 or 8 conductor?
What kind of connector that you use?

I have a RWAK and TG334; looking to improve the cable sound with a more ergonomic type.

I really love your rig setting!



milarepa said:


> My newfound and finally really portable love: The Mezzo modded MS-AK100 w/Russian FW/Whiplash TWag Gold/TG!334, truly great synergy to my ears, even better than my brick setup.
> The last pic is with my iphone 4 next to it for a reference to the AK's size.


----------



## milarepa

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Milarepa,
> 
> I love your Whiplash Twag Gold.
> How does it sound?
> ...


 
  Thank you for your nice words there lescanadiens.
   
  I love that cable myself, it is the 8 conductor and out of the various cables I have tested with the 334s (alo,000,stock) this is by far the best in terms of comfort and sq for my tastes. It holds the least microphonics of those in mention and sq wise I'd say it brings the full body of the 000 sound without floating out in the bottom and at the same time it increases the treble like the alo but having slightly more space to it's presentation. I have mine terminated with a str8 Oyaide rhodium mini. I also no longer have to adjust the iems as they no longer pop out on me with this cable.
   
  I have not been able to leave this rig alone since it got it, and still I'm stunned by the small size of such big sound.


----------



## lescanadiens

People recommend me the 000 or Alo but never Whiplash. I am interested to follow your footsteps in order to complete my similar rig to you. 

Been searching for a solution to my 334 situation and Whiplash maybe the answer.

Do you know the difference sound of these options on Whiplash' web?

8 conductor Twag v3 and TWcu v3 HYBRID 8 conductor
8 conductor Twag v3 
8 conductor Twcu v3

I am quite new with them and overwhelmed when i read the choices on their order form.

Thanks so much 



milarepa said:


> Thank you for your nice words there lescanadiens.
> 
> I love that cable myself, it is the 8 conductor and out of the various cables I have tested with the 334s (alo,000,stock) this is by far the best in terms of comfort and sq for my tastes. It holds the least microphonics of those in mention and sq wise I'd say it brings the full body of the 000 sound without floating out in the bottom and at the same time it increases the treble like the alo but having slightly more space to it's presentation. I have mine terminated with a str8 Oyaide rhodium mini. I also no longer have to adjust the iems as they no longer pop out on me with this cable.
> 
> I have not been able to leave this rig alone since it got it, and still I'm stunned by the small size of such big sound.


----------



## gmahler2u

i'm waiting for fiio's new dap for now..


----------



## FatmanSize48

gmahler2u said:


> i'm waiting for fiio's new dap for now..


Aren't we all


----------



## mpawluk91

fatmansize48 said:


> Aren't we all


My bro might get it but I don't care much for it


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Aren't we all


 
  I was kind of hoping to see a reference class flat sound signature...


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My bro might get it but I don't care much for it


 

 I just like to get out of ipod...find something to replace my ipod...but my collection is toooo big.


----------



## audiotechkid

Newbie here, my first rig. 
Ipod classic>digizoid zo2.3>athckm500/ v-moda m80



LOD and new rubber bands on the way.


----------



## milarepa

lescanadiens said:


> People recommend me the 000 or Alo but never Whiplash. I am interested to follow your footsteps in order to complete my similar rig to you.
> 
> Been searching for a solution to my 334 situation and Whiplash maybe the answer.
> 
> ...




I'll shoot you a pm when I hit the couch later today.


----------



## rudi0504

The simplicity set up my Fostex TH 900 :

Source : AK 100 FAD
Amp : RSA RS 71 B 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
Cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini limited edition
 Headphone adapter Diy


----------



## Bootsy1

Tera Player
  Vorzuge Duo Amp
  Tralucent 1+2s Gold/Silver Cable (Old Type)
  WAGNUS Voskhod mini-to-mini


----------



## rudi0504

My go dap DD1 LE op amp 627 SM set up :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : go dap DD1 LE 12 Volt op amp 627 SM
Amp : Ortofon MHD Q7
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 with UBER Cable in RSA balance 
Cable : Ventura craft mini to mini LE
 RSA to mini adapter 8 braid solid silver DIY


----------



## IceClass

I think Rudi - and maybe this whole thread - may have now jumped a shark or two...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





bootsy1 said:


> Tera Player
> Vorzuge Duo Amp
> Tralucent 1+2s Gold/Silver Cable (Old Type)
> WAGNUS Voskhod mini-to-mini


 
   
  Wow, that looks juicy!!!!


----------



## rudi0504

Please guess which ones from these two set up Go Dap DD1 9 volt muse 02 vs
Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with op amp 627 SM has better SQ ?

Set up 1 

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Ventura craft Go Dap DD1 9 volt muse 02
Amp : RSA RS 71 B
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 with UBER cable with balance RSA 
Cable : Ventura Craft mini to mini LE

Set up 2

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 volt 627 SM
Amp : Ortofon MHD Q 7
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 with UBEP cable in balance RSA 
Cable : Ventura Craft LE mini to mini


----------



## gmahler2u

another Juicy set up from Rudi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The simplicity set up my Fostex TH 900 :
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Amp : RSA RS 71 B
> ...


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





bootsy1 said:


> Tera Player
> Vorzuge Duo Amp
> Tralucent 1+2s Gold/Silver Cable (Old Type)
> WAGNUS Voskhod mini-to-mini


 
  Taste like sushi!


----------



## rudi0504

My Fit Ear MH 335 DW set up 

Source : IPod classic 7th Gen 
Dac : Cyberlabs class - dB 
Amp : RSA the Intruder 
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with alo cable 
Cable : alo copper RSA to RSA 22 awg
 Mini USB to Lod stock from cyberlabs


----------



## rudi0504

bootsy1 said:


> Tera Player
> Vorzuge Duo Amp
> Tralucent 1+2s Gold/Silver Cable (Old Type)
> WAGNUS Voskhod mini to mini




Very nice set up 
Please try UBER cable , I think you can fly to the moon 

I haven't heard Vorzuge Duo Amp 
Please share your impression


----------



## gmahler2u

Wooooo SUSHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  zFITEAR!!!!!!  tasty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Fit Ear MH 335 DW set up
> 
> Source : IPod classic 7th Gen
> Dac : Cyberlabs class - dB
> ...


----------



## brokestatus

Source: Sansa clip+
DAC/amp: JDS Labs CmoyBB 2.03
Cable: Fiio L8
Headphones: AKG K172 HD




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gmahler2u

how is that sandisk dap?


----------



## brokestatus

Well for ~50 bucks it's pretty great. Supports FLAC out of the box (although I rockboxed it obviously). I mainly got it for the expandable memory, supports up to 32GB (64GB when formatted FAT32) with the 8GB flash memory built in for a potential total of 72GB in something roughly the size of an iPod Shuffle. The build quality surprised me too, it feels like it's made out of good material, not just any cheap plastic. Plus the clip on the back comes in handy, for example clipping it to my amp, or to my shorts if I'm at the gym or something. All in all, a pretty good little DAP for 50 bucks.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> I think Rudi - and maybe this whole thread - may have now jumped a shark or two...


 
   
  Yep. It reminds me of show-and-tell in grade school...


----------



## JoeDoe

Is that a velcro strap?
  Quote: 





brokestatus said:


> Source: Sansa clip+
> DAC/amp: JDS Labs CmoyBB 2.03
> Cable: Fiio L8
> Headphones: AKG K172 HD
> ...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please guess which ones from these two set up Go Dap DD1 9 volt muse 02 vs
> Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with op amp 627 SM has better SQ ?
> 
> Set up 1
> ...


 
   
  I thought you were a "muse 02" guy?


----------



## grokit

Rudi's got everything evidently, he puts forth the most consistently outrageous portable rigs and has zero feedback so he's still got it all or is giving it away.
   
  Are you the Robin Hood of portable hifi audio Rudi, or do you have tons of top gear? It would be something to see it all collected together!


----------



## longbowbbs

Rudi does have a remarkable collection. I appreciate him sharing his impressions with us.


----------



## brokestatus

Yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





brokestatus said:


> Well for ~50 bucks it's pretty great. Supports FLAC out of the box (although I rockboxed it obviously). I mainly got it for the expandable memory, supports up to 32GB (64GB when formatted FAT32) with the 8GB flash memory built in for a potential total of 72GB in something roughly the size of an iPod Shuffle. The build quality surprised me too, it feels like it's made out of good material, not just any cheap plastic. Plus the clip on the back comes in handy, for example clipping it to my amp, or to my shorts if I'm at the gym or something. All in all, a pretty good little DAP for 50 bucks.


 

 Thank you sure!  I'll keep that in mine!


----------



## calipilot227

Quote:  
   
  How do you like the K172? I've been tempted to give them a try, considering the relatively low price.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I thought you were a "muse 02" guy?




Yes I like my muse 02 
And I love my 627 SM as well
My 627 SM has wider soundstage and slightly better micro detail IMO


----------



## rudi0504

brokestatus said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus







grokit said:


> Rudi's got everything evidently, he puts forth the most consistently outrageous portable rigs and has zero feedback so he's still got it all or is giving it away.
> 
> Are you the Robin Hood of portable hifi audio Rudi, or do you have tons of top gear? It would be something to see it all collected together!







longbowbbs said:


> Rudi does have a remarkable collection. I appreciate him sharing his impressions with us.




Thank you all 

Because of my limitation English to write an impression and review 
The only way here to share with pictures what I have in my collection and some my friends audio gear .
One day I will post all together 
Please wait until I got the chance to take a picture 
To put all together , I need more time 
Because at home my security guard is very tight , what I mean is my wife hahaha 
I am sorry out of topic


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Because at home my security guard is very tight , what I mean is my wife hahaha ....


 
   
   
  ......I have one of those "security guards" too.
   
  She thinks my CLAS db was $100
  She thinks my Rx MkII was $100
  She thinks my HF2s were $100
   
  Any guesses what she thinks my HD650s or the pre ordered HiFi M8 cost?


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> ......I have one of those "security guards" too.
> 
> She thinks my CLAS db was $100
> She thinks my Rx MkII was $100
> ...


 

 right~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  it's all secret to all wives!!


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> ......I have one of those "security guards" too.
> 
> She thinks my CLAS db was $100
> She thinks my Rx MkII was $100
> ...




I think these security guard is for all married man 

I have only one desktop set up at home , if I want upgrade the only way I trade in with the new ones .
If i bought portable rigs my wife doesn't know all look the same 

Before I married I don't have enough money to buy my audio gear , after merrier i got money to buy , but I am not free man anymore , I must do tolerance to each others


----------



## RIQUE

Here is my first attempt at a portable rig. So far quite happy with all components.


----------



## brokestatus

calipilot227 said:


> Quote:
> 
> How do you like the K172? I've been tempted to give them a try, considering the relatively low price.




They're really good for the price. I've always wanted some AKG's but being on a student budget I don't have the money to dish out on some higher end cans. I got them for $99 at Canada Computers. I am very pleased with them too. After using them with an amp I saw the true potential of them and they're great. Clear solid bass, wonderful mids and crisp treble. One groups I have against them is that they're not around ear, they sit on your ear. But that's just because I have an earring that gets in the way. They were a little tight at first but after some use they softened up and they're a pleasure to wear for long periods of time. I know later on, maybe a couple years or something, I'm gonna want to upgrade. But for now these are awesome :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> ......I have one of those "security guards" too.
> 
> She thinks my CLAS db was $100
> She thinks my Rx MkII was $100
> ...


 
   
  I am so glad I'm not the only one that plays that little game!!  I'm also guilty of saying "Oh that, I've had that for a couple of years".  Thank God for postage delivery tracking.


----------



## Mimouille

My wife knows exactly if that I spent 1.5k+ on the se5 and she is happy for me...so I guess I did my convincing job quite well... I whisper "iems are better than purses and shoes" in her ear when she sleeps.


----------



## rudi0504

My another pair Fostex TH 900 just arrived this evening 

Source : AK 100 FAD
Amp : RSA the Intruder 
Headphones : 2 pairs Fostex TH 900


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> My wife knows exactly if that I spent 1.5k+ on the se5 and she is happy for me...so I guess I did my convincing job quite well... I whisper "iems are better than purses and shoes" in her ear when she sleeps.




You are very honest man in the world and you are lucky have wife like yours can understand your hobby


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My another pair Fostex TH 900 just arrived this evening
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Amp : RSA the Intruder
> Headphones : 2 pairs Fostex TH 900


 
   
   
  Why 2 pairs?


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Why 2 pairs?




My first pair Th 900 going to my brother in law 
Because of wood limitation the delivery from TH 900 about 2 month


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My first pair Th 900 going to my brother in law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I wouldn't mind a brother in law like you


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> I wouldn't mind a brother in law like you




Hahaha 

Maybe my son in law


----------



## rudi0504

Some of my portable rigs collection : 

Above left my Iriver AK 120 just arrived this evening too


----------



## rudi0504

My quick mini meet with 4 friends at Calico House : 

Their set up as follow


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi rudi0504,
   
  I notice you have both RSA Intruder and Tralucent T1 amps.
   
  Which one do you think suit the modified AK100 and why?
   
  Thanks beforehand!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My quick mini meet with 4 friends at Calico House :
> 
> Their set up as follow


 
   
  Wood always makes it better......


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Hi rudi0504,
> 
> I notice you have both RSA Intruder and Tralucent T1 amps.
> 
> ...




Hi 

Tralucent T1 vs RSA the Intruder :

RSA the Intruder SQ is better than Tralucent T1 , because RSA The Intruder has balance in and out .
RSA The Intruder more balance , better impact , has gain input as well you can use from iem to headphones .has more power too.

The comparison is not fair because Tralucent T1 only 260 Usd and RSA The Intruder is about 750 Usd IMO


----------



## rudi0504

I am sorry double post


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Wood always makes it better......




My friend Calico has speciality to make all woody box for amp and headphone cup for example Grado mod etc.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend Calico has speciality to make all woody box for amp and headphone cup for example Grado mod etc.


 
   
  Is it a case, or a replacement shell?
   
  Tell your friend good job either way....


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Is it a case, or a replacement shell?
> 
> Tell your friend good job either way....




This is wooden case , he modified the back cover as well.
Believe or not , the same AK 100 mod stage 2 vs wooden case AK 100 stage 2

Calico AK 100 stage 2 has better SQ


----------



## Bootsy1

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up
> Please try UBER cable , I think you can fly to the moon
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Rudi,
  I've tried the UBER, but for the price that it's going for, I think flying to the moon would be much cheaper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm happy with gold/silver cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

   
   
  The Vorzuge Duo is my favorite portable amp. The bass/treble boost amount sounds right for me(bass/treble/etc..,are all relative of course), low noise floor(excellent for iems), and the build quality is top notch. Without the boost-Peter Parker, with the boost-Spiderman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Scale comparison with iPhone4s,Apex Glacier, VentureCraft DD OPA627


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> Some of my portable rigs collection :
> 
> Above left my Iriver AK 120 just arrived this evening too




Wow.....that is portable Dedication Rudi

I was thinking of looking at either the Tralucent Amp or the Vorzuge Pure to pair with my AK100 occasionally. At the moment I either use my AK100 direct with my Tzar350 or ASG 1.2 or pair it up with my Rx Mk3 balanced. As a stand alone DAP both of these IEM's sound excellent.....however if I connect it to my Rx Mk3 this gives an improved soundstage, dynamics and depth to the music  

When I get my Toxic Silver Poison re-terminated with a balanced connector it will be interesting to see how using the Rx in balanced out improves.


----------



## Bootsy1

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Wow, that looks juicy!!!!


 
  Now it looks juicy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rudi0504

bootsy1 said:


> Now it looks juicy .




Very Nice and simple set Up for on the Go


----------



## rudi0504

My brand new AK 120 set Up :

Source : AK 120 
Amp : Ortofon MHD Q 7 
Headphone : brand new Fostex TH 900
Cable : mini to mini DIY By Alex borrowed 

SQ Out the box is havenly , i Did not expected SQ so wow .
Compare to My AK 100 FAD has SQ improvement about 40% IMO
I hear so High End sound quality from My Fostex TH 900 .
After Burn In i Will post Again


----------



## Burju

bootsy1 said:


> Now it looks juicy .




Look at that color, marblely- juicy meat..........I meant the Tera player, lol.


----------



## Burju

Been awhile not looking at a pack of gudang garam, and a nice wooden case. 

Looking awesome as always, Rudi.


----------



## gmahler2u

Can we share?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're my good friend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My another pair Fostex TH 900 just arrived this evening
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Amp : RSA the Intruder
> Headphones : 2 pairs Fostex TH 900


----------



## IceClass

Hey Rudi, maybe you should take up fishing and let someone else have a go?


----------



## rudi0504

iceclass said:


> Hey Rudi, maybe you should take up fishing and let someone else have a go?




Yes I will do your suggestion go fishing 



burju said:


> Been awhile not looking at a pack of gudang garam, and a nice wooden case.
> 
> Looking awesome as always, Rudi.




Are you coming from Indonesia too , how do you know Gudang Garam ?




gmahler2u said:


> Can we share?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course I can share with you and all my friends in head fi


----------



## Bootsy1

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very Nice and simple set Up for on the Go


 
  Thanks Rudi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  It's small and simple, but I can get that big sub(woofer)bass without the fatigue, very clean sound across the entire spectrum.

   

   
  I always enjoy checking out your "bountiful" collection of rigs Rudi


----------



## Burju

Are you coming from Indonesia too , how do you know Gudang Garam ?

Born and raised......my ancestor was that "Java-man the 1.8 million years old Homo sapiens from trinil"......hahaha
I was the second hand smoker to Gudang Garam, Djarum, "the kretek - family" Dji Sam Soe during my time in East Timor, Papua and Bali.......hahaha good ol days. Hemmmm I can smell it now.

Oh yeah back on the subject, will it be difficult to get a "Makasar wood or Cendana wood" for wood cases?
I love to fume the cendana wood.

Cheers


----------



## rudi0504

My LCD 3 set up 

Source : AK 120 
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : LCD 3
Cable : Ventura craft mini to mini LE 
 Norse cable Reign series 8 braid x 24 awg


----------



## rudi0504

burju said:


> Are you coming from Indonesia too , how do you know Gudang Garam ?
> 
> Born and raised......my ancestor was that "Java-man the 1.8 million years old Homo sapiens from trinil"......hahaha
> I was the second hand smoker to Gudang Garam, Djarum, "the kretek - family" Dji Sam Soe during my time in East Timor, Papua and Bali.......hahaha good ol days. Hemmmm I can smell it now.
> ...




You are Indonesia too , now you live in which country ?


----------



## rudi0504

bootsy1 said:


> Thanks Rudi .
> It's small and simple, but I can get that big sub(woofer)bass without the fatigue, very clean sound across the entire spectrum.
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you to you too 

Your pictures are great , do you use DSLR camera ?
I am to lazy to take foto with my DSLR and upload to computer 
I click from my iPad 4


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks rudip504,

Have you tried ALO INternational compares to Intruder?

Thanks again



rudi0504 said:


> Hi
> 
> Tralucent T1 vs RSA the Intruder :
> 
> ...


----------



## julian67

Behold.



Note this rig offers dual VAC (Volume Attenuator Controller). One is on the device (press rooster for up, press peeing doggy for down) and then there is a slider on the cord. Both go to 11. You can also see that the specially shaped transducer housings each have a tuned bass port. Each corner of the device has a different coloured LED (red, blue, green, orange) and they flash during playback. Some people see this as a simple sequence but in fact sometimes the sequence changes according to how the player responds to your sub-harmonic theta wave modulation. The mind responds to the player and the player responds to the mind. Synergy.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Bootsy1,

What amp is this? 
How does it sound with Tera combo?

Thanks



bootsy1 said:


> Now it looks juicy .


----------



## Burju

You are Indonesia too , now you live in which country ?

Exiled in USA....hahaha in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## snapple10

Incoming: 

   

   
   
  time to change things a little


----------



## greenmac

Rudi

How does the ak120 sound with the pico power ?

Do you have um miracles to try also ?

Thanks


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Incoming:
> 
> time to change things a little


 

 Oh, how do the SM64 sound with an A&K player?


----------



## snapple10

read great things but yet to try it myself


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> I think these security guard is for all married man
> 
> I have only one desktop set up at home , if I want upgrade the only way I trade in with the new ones .
> If i bought portable rigs my wife doesn't know all look the same
> ...


You better hope that she never reads this haha


----------



## SkyBleu

julian67 said:


> Behold.
> 
> 
> 
> Note this rig offers dual VAC (Volume Attenuator Controller). One is on the device (press rooster for up, press peeing doggy for down) and then there is a slider on the cord. Both go to 11. You can also see that the specially shaped transducer housings each have a tuned bass port. Each corner of the device has a different coloured LED (red, blue, green, orange) and they flash during playback. Some people see this as a simple sequence but in fact sometimes the sequence changes according to how the player responds to your sub-harmonic theta wave modulation. The mind responds to the player and the player responds to the mind. Synergy.




What on earth is that and what are those IEMs? Might I also add, what was the cost?


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Thanks rudip504,
> 
> Have you tried ALO INternational compares to Intruder?
> 
> Thanks again




I don't have alo international .
I had compared with my friend alo international 
My IMO Pico Power is better in term clarity and detail and has more power than alo international .
But all in matter of synergy , alo international is very good amp too.


----------



## rudi0504

greenmac said:


> Rudi
> 
> How does the ak120 sound with the pico power ?
> 
> ...




Hi 
Yes I have UM Miracle with Tralucent silver / gold old edition 
I will pair later on and let you know , with Sm 64 v1 and Fit Ear MH 335 DW sound. So very good 
I think with UM Miracle should be very good too


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> You better hope that she never reads this haha




If one day she read head fi than she post more than me , because I am retire


----------



## rudi0504

My best set up On The Go :

Source : AK 120 as DAP
Iems: Tralucent 1+2 new batch with UBER cable in balance RSA
Cable : RSA female to mini DIY 8 braid solid core


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> If one day she read head fi than she post more than me , because I am retire


Hey rudi do you have an Imod to compare to a ipod 5.5 for me?


----------



## rudi0504




----------



## gmahler2u

I want that iem!  but in my dream..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


>


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Julian67,

What rig is this?



julian67 said:


> Behold.
> 
> 
> 
> Note this rig offers dual VAC (Volume Attenuator Controller). One is on the device (press rooster for up, press peeing doggy for down) and then there is a slider on the cord. Both go to 11. You can also see that the specially shaped transducer housings each have a tuned bass port. Each corner of the device has a different coloured LED (red, blue, green, orange) and they flash during playback. Some people see this as a simple sequence but in fact sometimes the sequence changes according to how the player responds to your sub-harmonic theta wave modulation. The mind responds to the player and the player responds to the mind. Synergy.


----------



## Bootsy1

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you to you too
> 
> Your pictures are great , do you use DSLR camera ?
> I am to lazy to take foto with my DSLR and upload to computer
> I click from my iPad 4


 
  Hi Rudi,
  I just use my iPhone4, I'm lazy too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  Tera Player
  Vorzuge Duo
  Ultrasone Signature Pro
  Vorzuge VorzKABEL mini-to-mini

   

   
   
   
  Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Bootsy1,
> 
> What amp is this?
> How does it sound with Tera combo?
> ...


 
   
  Hi lescanadiens,
  It's a German amp called Vorzuge Duo. The synergy with this combo is superb, a record player/powerful speaker(subwoofer)type sound, very natural and non-fatiguing. Here are some shots, just trying to give you(all) some different looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because sharing is caring(any CareBear fans in da house??!!)


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you Rudi.
How's the pico compares to intruder?



rudi0504 said:


> I don't have alo international .
> I had compared with my friend alo international
> My IMO Pico Power is better in term clarity and detail and has more power than alo international .
> But all in matter of synergy , alo international is very good amp too.


----------



## lescanadiens

Nice Skull Bootsy1!

I love the pictures.
Seems the dimension similar to AK100.
Looking for a versatile amp to compliment my rig.
Definitely will look into this amp!

I can imagine sweet sounding tera with Vorzuge. Must be Vinyl ish.

quote name="Bootsy1" url="/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/4455#post_9489901"]Hi Rudi,
I just use my iPhone4, I'm lazy too:bigsmile_face: .
Tera Player
Vorzuge Duo
Ultrasone Signature Pro
Vorzuge VorzKABEL mini-to-mini









Hi lescanadiens,
It's a German amp called Vorzuge Duo. The synergy with this combo is superb, a record player/powerful speaker(subwoofer)type sound, very natural and non-fatiguing. Here are some shots, just trying to give you(all) some different looks  because sharing is caring(any CareBear fans in da house??!!) 







































[/quote]


----------



## Bootsy1

Hi lescanadiens,
  Glad you liked the pics and the skull( got it from a Native American shop in Arizona). I enjoyed this rig as well:
   
  AK100
  RSA Sr71b (gain highered) (loan)
  Ultrasone Signature Pro


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> I want that iem!  but in my dream..




Don't worry your dream sure come true


----------



## rudi0504

My IPod Classic collection since 2004 

From left to right : 

2004 :
iPod classic 1st click wheel 40 Gb white 
2005 :
iPod classic 1st colour photo 60 Gb black 
iPod Clasic U2 limited edition 20 Gb red click wheel and black mod 
2006 :
iPod video 80 Gb mod 
2012 : 
iPod classic 7th Gen 2012


----------



## rudi0504

The best amp for Tralucent 1+2 :

Source : AK 120 
Amp : RSA The Intruder
Iem : Tralucent 1+2 new batch red colour 
Cable : Tralucent UBER cable iem cable 
 Ventura Craft mini to mini LE

SQ : this set up is the best synergy for my Tralucent iem 1+2


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The best amp for Tralucent 1+2 :
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Amp : RSA The Intruder
> ...


 
  We really should just rename this thread "Look at Rudi's shiny toys......(of this week)"


----------



## AugustusZab

You guy's know more than me. My initial set up is Sony Walkman f800 - E12 - Sennheiser HD 518.. I wanna go to AKG Q's to maybe open the sound up a little.. any suggestions?


----------



## AugustusZab

thanks ahead


----------



## Trendin

One thing i have learnt from this thread is that portability is in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## AugustusZab

[sorry no pic.. i cant even find the "change my avatar pic" button]


----------



## AugustusZab

I agree.. portabiltity seems to become less an object to overcome and more a lump to snuggle up to.


----------



## AugustusZab

Fiio has the Asthetics down.. I'll take sexy lump in my pocket over - hides in pocket from shame


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





augustuszab said:


> [sorry no pic.. i cant even find the "change my avatar pic" button]


 
  I think you need a certain amount of posts before you can upload pictures, it's to stop people signing up to post spam. If you like you could upload it to imgur or photobucket for example and one of us would be able to embed it?


----------



## Kiyomori

rudi0504 said:


> Some of my portable rigs collection :
> 
> Above left my Iriver AK 120 just arrived this evening too






Dude, where can you get all your stuffs in indo? Did you just get everything online? 
And how do afford all these?!! Great stuffs man!


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





kiyomori said:


> Dude, where can you get all your stuffs in indo? Did you just get everything online?
> And how do afford all these?!! Great stuffs man!


 

 Indo (by indo I mean Jakarta, have two audio shop on the same building , both Jaben and Mike takes order from their customer, I think rudis dx100 is ordered online though


----------



## zeinharis

^^^^
   
  Don't forget Dont Blame Your Ears (DBE), and Kantong-Kresek (KK)
   
  Anyway, here is mine simple rig
   

   
   
  Sorry for the crappy result


----------



## Kiyomori

retrias said:


> Indo (by indo I mean Jakarta, have two audio shop on the same building , both Jaben and Mike takes order from their customer, I think rudis dx100 is ordered online though






Sweet! That's awesome, fortunately we do have jaben in surabaya! Haha.


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Don't forget Dont Blame Your Ears (DBE), and Kantong-Kresek (KK)
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah I guess, so there is 4 total? and maybe some other hidden store we don't know about? those are the 4 majors one as well


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Indo (by indo I mean Jakarta, have two audio shop on the same building , both Jaben and Mike takes order from their customer, I think rudis dx100 is ordered online though







kiyomori said:


> Dude, where can you get all your stuffs in indo? Did you just get everything online?
> And how do afford all these?!! Great stuffs man!




Hi Kiyomori
Like Retrias already mentioned above in Jakarta Indonesia has 4headphone shops 

First audio store was : Kantong Kresek 
Second audio store was : DBE in Bandung 
third Audio store was. : Jaben at stc jakarta 
Jsben has many branches in Indinesia too
Fourth was. : Analog Head at Sudirman Park jakarta 
Fifth was. : Headfonia store at stc jakarta 

Retrias 
This is not Dx 100, it is HDP R 10 Japan version Dx 100 
My Ventura Craft I have imported from Japan through my friends 
Everything audio gear already ready in Indonesia I prefer buy locally .
The rest I have imported like : 
Ortofon MHD Q 7 
Sony PHA 1
Jl audio BAB III JE 
Ventura craft go dap X , DD 1 9 volt and LE 12 volt 
Tralucent T1 and 1+2 
RSA RS 71 B and Intruder 
( now is ready to buy from Headfonia RSA product)


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Kiyomori
> Like Retrias already mentioned above in Jakarta Indonesia has 4headphone shops
> 
> First audio store was : Kantong Kresek
> ...


 
   
   
  Very lucky Rudi.  I bet there isn't a single decent headphone oriented shop that would be less then an 8 hour drive for me.  (New York City is that far away for me)


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Very lucky Rudi.  I bet there isn't a single decent headphone oriented shop that would be less then an 8 hour drive for me.  (New York City is that far away for me)




Yes I am very happy now has so many audio store in Jakarta 
The good think in USA you can buy on line very fast


----------



## rudi0504

I want share my experiment with 3 power bank charger as follow : 

Source : AK 120 
Headphone : LCD 3
Power bank : with 2 USB charger 1 mAh and 2 mAh , Energizer only 1 USB 

from left to right 

Yoobao limited edition with Swarovski crystal 7800 mAh white colour

Hame 10400 mAh blue colour

Energizer power bank XP 8000 

SQ :

The best sound quality if I charge my AK 120 with these 3 power banks as follow 

The best SQ is with Hame , the best balance SQ the best bass impact 
Second best SQ is with Energizer xp 8000 
Third best SQ is with Yoobao 

High : with Hame more clear and extended high 
Mid : with Hame more sweet and clear 
Bass : with Hame very clean bass impact and bass detail 
Clarity: with Hame is the best m second Energizer 
Separation : the best separation with Hame 
Soundstage : the best with Hame , second Energizer 
Backgound : with Hame has the black background 

Hearing is believing please try it , I is very interesting experience 
Can improve the power from AK 120 as well , I can drive my LCD 3 in loud but very excellent SQ 

Conclusion : if I use power bank with higher ampere , can make the best SQ for my AK 120


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> I want share my experiment with 3 power bank charger as follow :
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Headphone : LCD 3
> ...




Sorry for this following novice question: What is the function of a power bank in reference to audio gear?

And Rudi, may I ask how much that Yoobao power bank was?


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Sorry for this following novice question: What is the function of a power bank in reference to audio gear?
> 
> And Rudi, may I ask how much that Yoobao power bank was?





Sorry I have updated my impression : 

The best is with higher Amprre Hame > Energizer > Yoobao 

I like to charge my portable DAP use power bank , because can make improvement fir SQ my DAP .
If you ask me why ? I don't know , but the result I charge with power bank , the SQ is better than I charge with wall charger .

My experience with wall charger has different SQ to , if you charge with iPod or with bb charger .

I bought my Yoobao Limited Edition with Swarovski on sale was 36 Usd , now is back to normal price 60 Usd .


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> Sorry I have updated my impression :
> 
> The best is with higher Amprre Hame > Energizer > Yoobao
> 
> ...




Hmm..so the power bank is more or less a portable charger? Or does it always require a power input? 

Does it improve the SQ, as you say, of the high tier DAPs or would it apply with all DAPs?

I'm rather interested in the yoobao one like yours, but you say it proves to be the least effective. So putting the other power banks aside, how would you say the yoobao power bank performs? Worth the cost?


----------



## AnakChan

More than meets the eye here. Tera Player with a V-Modex. It's the handy work of Armaegis. He's modded and placed a Fostex T50RP Ortho drivers into the V-Moda Crossfade LP. More info can be found here.


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Hmm..so the power bank is more or less a portable charger? Or does it always require a power input?
> 
> Does it improve the SQ, as you say, of the high tier DAPs or would it apply with all DAPs?
> 
> I'm rather interested in the yoobao one like yours, but you say it proves to be the least effective. So putting the other power banks aside, how would you say the yoobao power bank performs? Worth the cost?




I must charge my power bank first before I use as external charger for my DAPs 

You can charge your power bank and charge your DAP at the same time .

You can charge all DAP not only high end DAP .

Yoobao power bank build quality is very good , the perform is number 3 compare my 
Other 2 power bank Energizer xp 8000 and HAME 10400 mAh.

I suggest you please buy Yoobao 10800 mAh , should be better than my 7800 mAh .


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> More than meets the eye here. Tera Player with a V-Modex. It's the handy work of Armaegis. He's modded and placed a Fostex T50RP Ortho drivers into the V-Moda Crossfade LP. More info can be found here.




Looks very cool Sean 
How is the SQ compare to M100 ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Looks very cool Sean
> How is the SQ compare to M100 ?


 
   
  I must say I'm not used to it yet. I think I need to let it burn in for awhile and compare to a stock T50RP and MadDogs if I can find a pair.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





anakchan said:


>


 
   
  AnakChan, you received your Tera Player back already? That was a quick turn around!!!
   
  It usually takes 3 weeks for just the shipping to me...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> AnakChan, you received your Tera Player back already? That was a quick turn around!!!
> 
> It usually takes 3 weeks for just the shipping to me...


 
   
  I did. Sent it off 18th May and got it back today 2nd June?


----------



## doublea71

This is the first time I've heard that sound quality is affected by powerbanks. I'm beginning to think somebody is spending an equal amount of money on Mary Jane.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Sorry I have updated my impression :
> 
> The best is with higher Amprre Hame > Energizer > Yoobao
> 
> ...


 
  I don't mean to call you out or anything but from a physics perspective I'm really struggling to make sense of this. The only thing I can think of is that they might introduce noise if you listened to the DAP whilst the battery charges but because I think they work by trickle charging (power goes through battery when charging as opposed to separate circuit) the battery and DAP will function exactly the same regardless of where the energy stored by the battery originated. I don't doubt your ability to hear these subtle differences but as you can't really AB them I wonder if the differences are mere placebo.
   
  Can anyone else help out on this?
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> More than meets the eye here. Tera Player with a V-Modex. It's the handy work of Armaegis. He's modded and placed a Fostex T50RP Ortho drivers into the V-Moda Crossfade LP. More info can be found here.


 
  Looks tidy, how will you be tormenting this pair?


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> I must charge my power bank first before I use as external charger for my DAPs
> 
> You can charge your power bank and charge your DAP at the same time .
> 
> ...




Alright, sounds good! I think I'll go grab one now thanks Rudi!


----------



## Jason36

My current Sunday night chill out rig....

Rx Mk3-B / AK100 / Aurisonics ASG1.2



I've actually swapped the standard ASG cable for the Magnus 1 cable and I have to say there is a definate sound improvement.......not sure if its just my ears but it seems to have tamed the Bass a little bit.


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> I don't mean to call you out or anything but from a physics perspective I'm really struggling to make sense of this. The only thing I can think of is that they might introduce noise if you listened to the DAP whilst the battery charges but because I think they work by trickle charging (power goes through battery when charging as opposed to separate circuit) the battery and DAP will function exactly the same regardless of where the energy stored by the battery originated. I don't doubt your ability to hear these subtle differences but as you can't really AB them I wonder if the differences are mere placebo.
> 
> Can anyone else help out on this?
> Looks tidy, how will you be tormenting this pair?




You can hear the SQ different very easily 
During you charge with power bank A , you hear 1 songs about 30 second
Than you change with power bank B , you hear the same song about 30 second 

The SQ different that you heard from your DAP with power bank A or B , this SQ what you get with your DAP

Please try by your self 
Or you can compare with many USB wall charger 





doublea71 said:


> This is the first time I've heard that sound quality is affected by powerbanks. I'm beginning to think somebody is spending an equal amount of money on Mary Jane.




If you have only 1 piece power bank , please compare during you charge 
1st charge your DAP with power bank and you hear 1 song 
And 2nd you take out your power bank and charge with your wall charger
Please hear the SQ with the same song .
The SQ different during you hear with power bank or wall charger , this SQ you get 
With your Dap 

Please try it , it is very simple and effective 




seeteeyou said:


> Did you buy Hame P6 or Hame A9 before? Both of them should be rated at 10,400 mah.
> 
> http://www.gadgetsdealer.com/product283436.html
> 
> ...




I will let you know later on which model I bought here locally 
I bought my Hame 10400 mAh about 25 Usd


----------



## kenman345

Found this case and thought it would be perfect for my CIEM's when I don't wanna use the supplied Otterbox they came in.
   


   

   
   
  It's called a Ranger Guardian Clam Shell protective Camera case and was at Radioshack. It's nearly impossible to find online


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Alright, sounds good! I think I'll go grab one now thanks Rudi!




You are welcome 
Please share your opinion here 
If you have 2 wall charger , please compare it to each other 
Or you can compare between your power bank and your wall charger.

Please you use the same song , your favourite song , that you exactly know about the detail from your song .
During you charge with your Yoobao , you hear about 30 second or longer 
And take out your Yoobao and change with another power bank , you hear the same song 
The SQ different you notice during you charge , this SQ is you have in your DAP now 
Good luck


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> You are welcome
> Please share your opinion here
> If you have 2 wall charger , please compare it to each other
> Or you can compare between your power bank and your wall charger.
> ...


 
  Yes, I'll remember to share my opinions upon testing it out as you had insisted. Hopefully, I can notice a difference/improvement!
   
  Anyways, they don't seem to have 10800 mah Swarovski versions of that power bank, do they?
  I only found higher powered ones in black..


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Found this case and thought it would be perfect for my CIEM's when I don't wanna use the supplied Otterbox they came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey! Got the same case last week! Perfect for ciem.


----------



## L-G-C

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Found this case and thought it would be perfect for my CIEM's when I don't wanna use the supplied Otterbox they came in.
> It's called a Ranger Guardian Clam Shell protective Camera case and was at Radioshack. It's nearly impossible to find online


 
http://www.amazon.com/Ranger-Guardian-Case-Black-Matte/dp/B008AFBP6U
  took hours to find


----------



## Achmedisdead




----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





l-g-c said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ranger-Guardian-Case-Black-Matte/dp/B008AFBP6U
> took hours to find


 
  Sweet, I had a hard time finding it.Added it to my wishlist so I might get another for my other CIEM's or for other future needs


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Found this case and thought it would be perfect for my CIEM's when I don't wanna use the supplied Otterbox they came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





l-g-c said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ranger-Guardian-Case-Black-Matte/dp/B008AFBP6U
> took hours to find


 

 Thanks for showing the case. i had just ordered 2 of them.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





lightningfarron said:


> Thanks for showing the case. i had just ordered 2 of them.


 
  I only wish it were slightly larger so I could get another one for my RWAK100 to go in. I'd color coordinate my sources and CIEMs. 
   
  EDIT:
   
  BTW, that top of the clamshell is a mesh thats like a trampoline in that it is stretched across the rim of the top and when you close the case it gets some tension from the items inside and causes them to stay relatively in the same place. It's a pretty nice feature. I know my CIEM's arent knocking around in my case and that they are gonna stay perfectly wrapped like that when I open the lid


----------



## edmonem

lightningfarron said:


> Thanks for showing the case. i had just ordered 2 of them.


Just ordered one for my jh16 that I'm impatiently waiting for inearz to reshell...
Question for the Tera player owners - does the Tera player sync well with iems without an amp setup? I was thinking of purchasing one for use at the gym because of its size and simple layout.dont need to keep messing with a screen interface like an ipod shuffle but better sound quality and because hq music will definitely get me through the 1 hour treadmill sessions easier...also, am I converting the euro to usd currency correctly for a Tera player? If I am correct, they sell for more than a pair of sennheiser hd800 new?


----------



## acllaim

Just bought one in white and black. Thanks for your hours of research to fulfill our case dreams.


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





edmonem said:


> Just ordered one for my jh16 that I'm impatiently waiting for inearz to reshell...
> Question for the Tera player owners - does the Tera player sync well with iems without an amp setup? I was thinking of purchasing one for use at the gym because of its size and simple layout.dont need to keep messing with a screen interface like an ipod shuffle but better sound quality and because hq music will definitely get me through the 1 hour treadmill sessions easier...also, am I converting the euro to usd currency correctly for a Tera player? If I am correct, they sell for more than a pair of sennheiser hd800 new?


 

 i have tera and with my 8a it doesnt need an amp to sound good in my opinion. in fact i dont like to use amp because its makes it too big to fit my pocket.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> You can hear the SQ different very easily
> During you charge with power bank A , you hear 1 songs about 30 second
> Than you change with power bank B , you hear the same song about 30 second
> 
> ...


 
  I will try and do this sometime but how can you charge it for just enough to hear part of a track and then charge it again? Otherwise it would still store chemical energy from the previous charge and you wouldn't know if your energy was from a wall or power bank as it would be mixed.


----------



## miprasetya

Sony MDR-900 ST paired with AK120, so far i prefer this combo rather than my Earsonics EM4 or Fitear F111, also much cheaper too


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Found this case and thought it would be perfect for my CIEM's when I don't wanna use the supplied Otterbox they came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is very similar to the one in which I carry my portable setup. Bought two from here. Gotta wait for shipping from China, but who cares when they're $5!
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLK-Hard-Camera-Case-for-Nikon-Coolpix-S9300-S9100-S8200-S8100-S8000-P300-P310-/251170501848?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item3a7aedb4d8


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> I will try and do this sometime but how can you charge it for just enough to hear part of a track and then charge it again? Otherwise it would still store chemical energy from the previous charge and you wouldn't know if your energy was from a wall or power bank as it would be mixed.




You can notice it with wall power and with power bank the SQ different .
In theory is like that , but it is noticeable the SQ different .


----------



## rudi0504

miprasetya said:


> Sony MDR-900 ST paired with AK120, so far i prefer this combo rather than my Earsonics EM4 or Fitear F111, also much cheaper too




Looks cool your picture 
It is matter of synergy between your AK 120 and Sony MDR -900 ST
I love my AK 120 as well


----------



## rudi0504

My new Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp Muse 02 just arrived 











Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : my new Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp MUSE 02
Iem : sm 64 v 1 



Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : my new Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp MUSE 02
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : 6,3 mm to 3,5 mm DIY adapter 
 Ventura craft LE 3,5 mm


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Wow Rudi.  Muse 2 and 12 volts....
   
  ... I predict this will be your #1


----------



## fihidelity

You put us all to shame, Rudi, very jealous!


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> You put us all to shame, Rudi, very jealous!




I am sorry Sam 
I want only to share with all my friends here with pictures , because of limitation of English to write impression or review 



buttuglyjeff said:


> Wow Rudi.  Muse 2 and 12 volts....
> 
> ... I predict this will be your #1




Still on burn in , II must compare A B , I will let you know 
Muse 01 and Muse 02 are my favourite op amp


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> You put us all to shame, Rudi, very jealous!


 

 Don't be jealous - for some, new toys never satisfy and the desire for more/the latest/the best is a huge burden and not a source of joy or contentment.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp Muse 02 just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Rudi,
   
  I thought you already have LE with OPA627SM. Why did you got another one with MUSES02?


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


>


 
   
  Ah, now this is a rig that interests me as I'm a fan of the Pico Power.
  So who do I need to have shot to get my hands on a Go Dap DD1 LE?


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> Rudi,
> 
> I thought you already have LE with OPA627SM. Why did you got another one with MUSES02?




Yes I have now 3 go dap DD1
2 pcs go dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with op amp 627 SM and op amp Muse 02 
1 pcs go dap DD1 9 Volt with op amp Muse 02 

I want to keep the keep the LE because of 12 Volt and I want to sale my 9 Volt the blue edition .
I am to lazy change the op amp , that's why o buy two LE


----------



## Bootsy1

Hey Rudi,
Looking forward to your impressions on the MUSE and thanks for taking the time to post all those cool pics.


----------



## rudi0504

Ah, now this is a rig that interests me as I'm a fan of the Pico Power.
So who do I need to have shot to get my hands on a Go Dap DD1 LE?

Hi IceClass 

Please contact Anakchan or Dimitri or contact Ventura Craft directly through their website .

Anakchan help me to buy my first go dap dd1 LE with op amp 627 LE

My new Go Dap DD1 my Indonesia friend help me to buy 

I think now the go dap DD1 LE with op amp 627 SM already sold out 
I don't know with other op amp


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Yes I have now 3 go dap DD1
> 2 pcs go dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with op amp 627 SM and op amp Muse 02
> 1 pcs go dap DD1 9 Volt with op amp Muse 02
> 
> ...


 
  I have 2 DD1 , one is DD1 9V with MUSES01 and other is DD1 12V with MUSES02.


----------



## ayaflo

New addition to my Portable rig. Rockit R-50 reshelled by In-Ear Custom


----------



## 282432

my current portable rig : iPod Classic 7G -> V-Moda Vamp Verza -> V-Moda Crosfade M-100


----------



## perplekks45

At work today:


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> I have 2 DD1 , one is DD1 9V with MUSES01 and other is DD1 12V with MUSES02.




We are as true fanboy from Ventura Craft 
I Will change My Go dap DD1 9 volt With muse 01 , 
I have the Upgrade op amp : muse 01 and muse 02 , 49860 LME and standard 627 
I am to Lazy to change the op amp


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry Sam
> I want only to share with all my friends here with pictures , because of limitation of English to write impression or review


 
  It's not a bad thing, I think we're all jealous of your rigs!


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> It's not a bad thing, I think we're all jealous of your rigs!




Please Dont follow my very bad habit to buy audio gear , you can follow from My Way Which ones from all My portable rigs is Good for you , than you buy ones Only .


----------



## ecmwell

Lucky you to have a head fitted for the iGrados - my head and ears start to shiver at the sight of those wonderfully sounding headphones... 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please Dont follow my very bad habit to buy audio gear , you can follow from My Way Which ones from all My portable rigs is Good for you , than you buy ones Only .


 
  You can spend all the money and find out which bits are bad to save me buying. Alternatively, you can just send me the gear you don't need


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> You can spend all the money and find out which bits are bad to save me buying. Alternatively, you can just send me the gear you don't need


 
   
   
  Oh, that's rude...
   
   
  You should at least offer to pay for shipping costs.....


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





ayaflo said:


> New addition to my Portable rig. Rockit R-50 reshelled by In-Ear Custom


 
  Nice!
 Do they sound like they used to do?


----------



## rudi0504

tom yum goong said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do they sound like they used to do?




Wow beautiful Blue Colour like Blue Rubin 

How is The SQ ?


----------



## rudi0504

My new toy just Arrived yesterday evening :

Audio - Technica ATH ESW 11 LTD

I am very lucky to get last piece from Jaben Indonesia

I haven't try it now 











Source : AK 120
Amp : RSA The Intruder 
Headphone : Audio - Technical ESW 11 LTD


----------



## Retrias

Jesus rudi , didn't you just get the ak120? and upgrade cables?


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Jesus rudi , didn't you just get the ak120? and upgrade cables?




I got my AK 120 last week 
My ATH ESW 11 LTD with standard cable just got yesterday Retrias 
You have too ATH ESW 11 LTD?


----------



## AlanYWM

I wonder where he keeps all his audio gear? Hmm......


----------



## perplekks45

Quote: 





ecmwell said:


> Lucky you to have a head fitted for the iGrados - my head and ears start to shiver at the sight of those wonderfully sounding headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They are quite comfortable for me, even with glasses. Don't play too nicely when I wear my Ray Ban's, though.


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> I wonder where he keeps all his audio gear? Hmm......




All my headphones and iems I keep in my dry box together with my digital camera to avoid high humid and dust in tropical land like Indonesia


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please Dont follow my very bad habit to buy audio gear , you can follow from My Way Which ones from all My portable rigs is Good for you , than you buy ones Only .


 
   
  Love this guy


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> Love this guy




Thank you grokit 
I love you too my Senior


----------



## mpawluk91

grokit said:


> Love this guy


+1


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new toy just Arrived yesterday evening :
> 
> Audio - Technica ATH ESW 11 LTD
> 
> ...





> Rudi, I can't tell.  Are those cables removable?


----------



## fihidelity

rudi0504 said:


> All my headphones and iems I keep in my dry box together with my digital camera to avoid high humid and dust in tropical land like Indonesia





And where the wife can't find them


----------



## Jason36

Latest addition to the fold.....Heir Audio Rendition 1 Amplifier......this pairs perfectly with my Tzar 350.

AK100 - Rendition 1 Amp - Magnus 1 IC - Tzar 350


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> We are as true fanboy from Ventura Craft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just add Go-Dap TT and SounDroid Typhoon to my collection. 
   
  Now I'm equipped with full arsenal from VentureCraft.


----------



## White Lotus

Some amazing looking rigs here! 
   
  I am still on the fence about getting an external DAC for my iPod.
   
  I've started a thread in sound science about them.
   
  If any of you could  drop past and tell us your experiences with them, that would be great!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/666082/external-dacs-for-idevices


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Jesus rudi , didn't you just get the ak120? and upgrade cables?


 
   
  Some people smoke crack; this is what Rudi does


----------



## Turrican2

Was bored last night so I thought I'd see what I could do to improve the sound quality of my ipad/Flac player. Ended up with something which looks a little wierd,
   
   Ipad 3 -> USB Hub -> Hifimediy Sabre DAC -> Forza IC -> RSA Protector -> Balanced to HE-500 (Black Dragon RSA to 4-Pin - Toxic Cables Silver poison 4-Pin termination).  
   
  I was amazed by the result, somewhat cumbersome setup but really enjoyed the clarity and detail this set up provided.  Am impressed with the Protectors ability to really drive those HE-500's. After about an hour listening to mostly Steven Wilson, I plugged the Protector into the line out of my DX-100, got to say, I think I preferred the former rig! maybe it's a balanced thing? need to spend some more time on this.  Saying that I was using my k3003 with the DX later and it's just a heavenly combo.


----------



## AlanYWM

Hi Rudi, I am not sure if you already have this, but just in case, I thought you might be interested in getting this :
   

   
  Unique Melody PP6. Total transparency and clarity! You must buy it, if you have not


----------



## muzic4life

IPC / CLASdb / Pico Power / LCD2r2
   

   
  IPC / CLASdb / Glacier / Beyer T1


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Alan,

What is the am?



alanywm said:


> Hi Rudi, I am not sure if you already have this, but just in case, I thought you might be interested in getting this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> What is the am?


 
   
  To quote from Unique Melody :
   
"The Unique Melody Pure Platform Six combines a DSP, DAC, Tri-amplified truly active crossover with a totally revised six driver custom in ear monitor to bring you to the next level in audio bliss."
   
  The amp comes with the ciem. The amp is specifically made for the ciem. Together, they make up the PP6. However, at $2,280 only those with deep pockets will buy it.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





alanywm said:


> Hi Rudi, I am not sure if you already have this, but just in case, I thought you might be interested in getting this :
> 
> 
> 
> Unique Melody PP6. Total transparency and clarity! You must buy it, if you have not


 
   
  Are those universal tips or customs? (The photo looks like they have universal tips.)


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Are those universal tips or customs? (The photo looks like they have universal tips.)


 
   
  Indeed they are. The iems are usually customs but I am told that you can have them as universal too.


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> And where the wife can't find them




Yes you are right 



No the cable can not change


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> I just add Go-Dap TT and SounDroid Typhoon to my collection.
> 
> Now I'm equipped with full arsenal from VentureCraft.




Congrats mtthefirst for your new Ventura craft family 
I think Ventura craft should give you trophy


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Hi Rudi, I am not sure if you already have this, but just in case, I thought you might be interested in getting this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow looks cool 
No I don't have this Unique Melody PP6 
Thank you for your recommendation


----------



## rudi0504

doublea71 said:


> Some people smoke crack; this is what Rudi does




No I am not smoker


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats mtthefirst for your new Ventura craft family
> I think Ventura craft should give you trophy


 
   
   
   ... or a serious rebate.


----------



## mpawluk91

doublea71 said:


> Some people smoke crack; this is what Rudi does


sadly tho crack is cheaper lol 

 I smoke bud instead


----------



## mpawluk91

Does anyone here know where I can find a 4 foot cable for akg q701? I want to get a pair but I hate long cables.

I don't really want to spend more than 50 US dollars


----------



## grokit

Pretty sure Rudi has all of this stuff as well lol, but I'm rapidly (re-)approaching a portable end game.
   

  High gain
   

  Low gain
   

  Silver Dragon USB LOD


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> Pretty sure Rudi has all of this stuff as well lol, but I'm rapidly (re-)approaching a portable end game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow your collection are almost the same like mine , except in the middle I don't have this woody iem.

What kind of iem is that ?

How you find your ath ESW 11 ltd ?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Wow your collection are almost the same like mine , except in the middle I don't have this woody iem.
> 
> What kind of iem is that ?
> 
> How you find your ath ESW 11 ltd ?


 
   
  Something you don't have! That's the JVC FX700, one of my all-time favorite universals.
   
  The ESW11 is really growing on me, it actually reminds me more of the Denon D7000 than the FX700 does which is really saying something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My only other IEM is the CK10, and I don't have any customs so you don't need to worry


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Some people smoke crack; this is what Rudi does


 
   
  Pretty crass, but it made me laugh. Thank you


----------



## smnfs

Time for the return of some Grados in this thread!!!
   
  I tried this today on my way to work.
  the rs1is do really well with a rockboxed sansa clip+ and a pa2v2!!


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> Something you don't have! That's the JVC FX700, one of my all-time favorite universals.
> 
> The ESW11 is really growing on me, it actually reminds me more of the Denon D7000 than the FX700 does which is really saying something
> 
> My only other IEM is the CK10, and I don't have any customs so you don't need to worry




Hi grokit
I am not worry , I am happy to see all my friends pictures here .


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I got my AK 120 last week
> My ATH ESW 11 LTD with standard cable just got yesterday Retrias
> You have too ATH ESW 11 LTD?


 

 a Friend have them , and I kinda tried them both my friends and jaben , its good but I am not looking for on ear at this present time


----------



## etherlite

Just bought AK120, feels more 'woody' now


----------



## lescanadiens

is it custom? what brand is this?
   
  They look nice!!
  Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Just bought AK120, feels more 'woody' now


----------



## White Lotus

^^That looks great.


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> is it custom? what brand is this?
> 
> They look nice!!


 
  Ultimate Ears


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Just bought AK120, feels more 'woody' now


 
  Is that the original cable or an aftermarket one?
 Looks pretty nice!


----------



## etherlite

It's the original cable, was thinking to get silver dragon v1, but probably not now, still enjoying the stock cable


----------



## hotfever

Ak120 vs clas -db,sq wise,what is ur opinion,Rudi


----------



## ayaflo

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Nice!
> Do they sound like they used to do?


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Wow beautiful Blue Colour like Blue Rubin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Nice!
> Do they sound like they used to do?


 


 thanks, 
   
  The SQ is the same as the R-50 though the bass has lost its warmth but increased in extension and more texture through out. The treble is still forward and the over all tonality is neutral-bright.
   
  have a good day y'all


----------



## rudi0504

hotfever said:


> Ak120 vs clas -db,sq wise,what is ur opinion,Rudi




This comparison between stand alone DAP AK 120 vs iPhone 4 S + cyberlabs class - dB + alo Rx 3 B are not fair comparison .

Cyberlabs class -dB stand alone can not use like AK 120 DAP


----------



## hotfever

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> This comparison between stand alone DAP AK 120 vs iPhone 4 S + cyberlabs class - dB + alo Rx 3 B are not fair comparison .
> 
> Cyberlabs class -dB stand alone can not use like AK 120 DAP


 
  sorry,i meant their dac section =)


----------



## rudi0504

Battle of 4 High End cables for LCD 3

Source : AK 120 
Amp : RSA The Intruder and Pico Power 
Headphone : LCD 3 
Cable : Norse Audio Reign series 8 braid x 24 awg In balance rsa 
 Norse Audio Reign series 24 braid x 24 awg In Single ended
 Whiplash Audio Twcu v3
 Whiplash Audio Twag and Twcu hybid V3


----------



## rudi0504

My Two favorite High End DAP 

Source : Astell and Kern AK 120
 Ibasso Hibino HDP R10 Japan version 
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : Audeze LCD 3
Cable : Norse Audio Reign Series 24 braids x 24 awg 
 Ventura Craft mini to mini LE Audiophile Grade


----------



## RAFA

Well, can't beat rudi's cable p0rn


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Well, can't beat rudi's cable p0rn


 
   
  Who can?
   
  And how are those sweet Limited Editions treating you?


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Who can?
> 
> And how are those sweet Limited Editions treating you?


 
   
 they give love!


----------



## rudi0504

rafa said:


> they give love!




I am agree With you 




rafa said:


> Well, can't beat rudi's cable p0rn




Hahaha 
I am sorry i forgot to tell you , these Two Whiplash cable Copper and hybrid Copper and Silver was loaner from My Friend .



buttuglyjeff said:


> Who can?
> 
> And how are those sweet Limited Editions treating you?




ATH ESW 11 LTD is excelent SQ for portable headphone 
Very detail In High , sweet and Clear midrange , and very Good bass impact from so small 
Ear cup ,

SQ is better than My previous ATH ES 10


----------



## rudi0504

My Two high end portable DAC for idevice :
Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt With op amp 627 SM and 
Muse 02

Source : iPhone 4 G
Dac : Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt With op amp 627 SM 
 Ventura Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt With op amp. Muse 02
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : LCD 3
Cable : Norse Audio Reign Series 
 Ventura Craft mini to mini Audiophile Grade Edition


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am agree With you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I completely agree with you. Especially with the MA9 they sound amazingly good. I will invest in some ESW11 earpads for the eS10. I do not expect any changes in SQ.
   
  Can you here any difference between the stock LCD cable and that cable-awesomeness you have there?


----------



## mpawluk91

I feel so poor looking through this thread as I look at my ipod


----------



## rudi0504

rafa said:


> I completely agree with you. Especially with the MA9 they sound amazingly good. I will invest in some ESW11 earpads for the eS10. I do not expect any changes in SQ.
> 
> Can you here any difference between the stock LCD cable and that cable-awesomeness you have there?




Norse cable Reign and Whiplash cable hybrid is better than LCD 2 or LCD 3 Stock cable 

In term of clarity , better detail , better separation and better bass detail and impact too


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> I feel so poor looking through this thread as I look at my ipod




Please Dont feel so poor 
View years back In year 2004 i started The same like you Ipod Classic 1st click wheel 40 Gb 
Cheers


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please Dont feel so poor


 
  That's kind words.
   
  Ppl shouldnt be let down or feel inferior admiring others possessions.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Please don't buy stuff, because of nonexistent pressure from this thread.  We'll all be in the poor house then...


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Please Dont feel so poor
> View years back In year 2004 i started The same like you Ipod Classic 1st click wheel 40 Gb
> Cheers


I am poor though haha


----------



## rudi0504

```

```



mpawluk91 said:


> I am poor though haha




In Life We must always thinking positive 
Dont Think i am poor or i am Sick , This can Close Your mind from positive energy.
You must Said positive to Your self : Yes i can do


----------



## rudi0504

My minimalis set Up :

Source : Hippo Biscuit can play Only WAV music file 
Iem : tralucent audio 1+2 With UBER cable balance rsa 
Cable : Norse audio Reign 8 braid adaptor balance female to mini


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> My minimalis set Up :
> 
> Source : Hippo Biscuit can play Only WAV music file
> Iem : tralucent audio 1+2 With UBER cable balance rsa
> Cable : Norse audio Reign 8 braid adaptor balance female to mini




Rudi, your minimalist rig cost more than my whole inventory!


----------



## mosshorn

Rudi, how do you like the Biscuit vs other DAPs? I've always loved screenless players, and constantly think about getting one.


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Rudi, your minimalist rig cost more than my whole inventory!




Hahaha 
You are right SkyBleu 




mosshorn said:


> Rudi, how do you like the Biscuit vs other DAPs? I've always loved screenless players, and constantly think about getting one.




For the price less than 100 USD , hippo Biscuit is very Good DAP 
Specially Hippo Biscuit can play Only WAV , WAV is My favorite music file .


----------



## nicholosity

hahahahaha. Remember its not the cost that's important its the enjoyment you get out of the rig you have.


----------



## lescanadiens

Nice!!
   
  Is it the custom studio model or the personal reference model?
  Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Ultimate Ears


----------



## nNAVID

milarepa said:


> My newfound and finally really portable love: The Mezzo modded MS-AK100 w/Russian FW/Whiplash TWag Gold/TG!334, truly great synergy to my ears, even better than my brick setup.
> The last pic is with my iphone 4 next to it for a reference to the AK's size.




I think every body wish these rig...


----------



## nNAVID

rudi0504 said:


> My minimalis set Up :
> 
> Source : Hippo Biscuit can play Only WAV music file
> Iem : tralucent audio 1+2 With UBER cable balance rsa
> Cable : Norse audio Reign 8 braid adaptor balance female to mini




wow,this is sweat.just need an portable amp(maybe hippo cricri+).also about biscuit i must say that I dont think so!maybe you mean that biscuit cant play flac files but it can play mp3 files...


----------



## nNAVID

nnavid said:


> I think every body wish this rig...


but sadly not everybody can buy them beacause it cost more than 2000$!!!


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Please Dont feel so poor
> View years back In year 2004 i started The same like you Ipod Classic 1st click wheel 40 Gb
> Cheers


 

 Be happy with what you have - better gear will not bring you contentment and nobody worth their salt will think less of you for not having a $3000 rig.
   
  Signed,
   
  J3 + GR07


----------



## AnakChan

There was a Tokyo Head-Fi meet today of which we brought our portable (and desktop) gear :-
   
  RW/MSAK100s, Tera Player, HM-901, DX100, (MH335DW).

   
  This is Japan, it's perfectly acceptable to be wearing LCD-3s, MDR-R10's, and TH-900s in public.

   

   
  Yes, an actual Discman.

   
  This bronze Shozy prototype really shows "size doesn't matter". And there's a classic Headroom AirHead there.


----------



## rudi0504

My full balance set Up :

Source : iPhone 4 S 
Dac : cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms latest version
Amp : Alo. Rx 3 B 
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 With Tralucent UBER balance RSA
 Sennheiser HD 800 With Whiplash Custom cable twag / Twcu balance RSA
 Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium With Custom cable twag v2 balance RSA 
Cable : Balance RSA to RSA Tralucent UBER cable 

SQ : if you want to drive Your headphones and iems to the next level Sound Quality please do full balance set Up .


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> There was a Tokyo Head-Fi meet today of which we brought our portable (and desktop) gear :-
> 
> RW/MSAK100s, Tera Player, HM-901, DX100, (MH335DW).
> 
> ...




Very Nice meet Sean With so many High End Audio Gear


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Is it the custom studio model or the personal reference model?


 
  it's the personal reference monitor, the one that you can tune it by yourself before buying


----------



## nNAVID

This bronze Shozy prototype really shows "size doesn't matter". And there's a classic Headroom AirHead there.


[/quote]

how much is those small and bronze&steel amp (that are in center)price ?also what name those have?


----------



## Whippler

Quote: 





nnavid said:


> how much is those small and bronze&steel amp (that are in center)price ?also what name those have?


 
  That bronze one is something new from Rhapsodio


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





whippler said:


> That bronze one is something new from Rhapsodio


 
   
  Correct...as I mentioned in my post, it's a prototype therefore no pricing yet.


----------



## rudi0504

The Grandfather and The Grand Son meet :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms latest version
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 580 First Edition. 1996 As Grandfather My First headphone 
 Fostex TH 900 As Grandson 2013  

SQ :
I never sell My First headphone Sennheiser HD 580 First Edition .
SQ is The best Sennheiser ever made from all Sennheiser HD 600 , HD 650 IMO 
SQ never feel so boring After 17 years


----------



## xinghui0711

rudi0504 said:


> The Grandfather and The Grand Son meet :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms latest version
> ...




Agree. HD580 is remarkable. I have the HD580 /w HD600 grill


----------



## jasonb

The ultra portable setup: Verizon Wireless Samsung Galaxy S4 with 16GB internal storage plus a 32GB micro SD card. Which gives about 38GB or so of actual storage for music. All music is either 256kbps AAC or 320kbps MP3. The IEM's are the Vsonic GR01. 

   

   
  Aaaaaand the slightly less portable setup: S4 with USB audio out to an E17, to a modded T50rp.

   

   

   

   
  The cable is the iBasso otg micro to mini usb cable in a 4.5" length.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> Aaaaaand the slightly less portable setup: S4 with USB audio out to an E17, to a modded T50rp.
> 
> 
> 
> The cable is the iBasso otg micro to mini usb cable in a 4.5" length.


 
   
  Those ear pads look delightful!!!!!
   
  It looks like I could nap on them....


----------



## jasonb

They *are* delightful. Definitely very comfy, but they can get a bit hot on a warm day. Perfect though for blocking out the noise from my window A/C unit that is only about 8-10 feet away from where I usually listen. The isolation is fantastic, especially since they are completely sealed other than a 1mm hole (in each side) for bass porting.  
  Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Those ear pads look delightful!!!!!
> 
> It looks like I could nap on them....


----------



## dallan

Hey Rudi,
  Do you use the headphone out on the AK120 to an amplifier?  I saw there is no line out on it and was worried about getting one. I use a Pico Power like you have there.  Seems double amping may take away some clarity.  Curious on your thoughts.  
   
  Waiting for the U.S. release, wish i had known about the Newport SHOW here where they were discounted but that is water under the bridge now.


----------



## hotfever

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My full balance set Up :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms latest version
> ...


 
  rudi,myself i never experience balanced iem be4.............ur words make me very curious,to be specific,in ur combo chain what balanced iem(and balanced out put) bring to SQ beside more output power? rx3b is my target but im after sq,not just output power coz i dont use much of fullside(my combo is clas-db+glacier+er4s,and im thinking of getting glacier replaced by rx3b so i can take full adv of balaced stuff)


----------



## rudi0504

dallan said:


> Hey Rudi,
> Do you use the headphone out on the AK120 to an amplifier?  I saw there is no line out on it and was worried about getting one. I use a Pico Power like you have there.  Seems double amping may take away some clarity.  Curious on your thoughts.
> 
> Waiting for the U.S. release, wish i had known about the Newport SHOW here where they were discounted but that is water under the bridge now.




Hi Dave 

Yes both AK 100 and AK 120 Dont have line Out like My HDP R 10,

I use the headphone Out .

It is No Problem With AK 120 headphone Out , Do not efffected to the clarity .

The SQ AK 120 with pico power increase the clarity , detail,, midrange and bass impact .
I love it this set up


----------



## rudi0504

hotfever said:


> rudi,myself i never experience balanced iem be4.............ur words make me very curious,to be specific,in ur combo chain what balanced iem(and balanced out put) bring to SQ beside more output power? rx3b is my target but im after sq,not just output power coz i dont use much of fullside(my combo is clas-db+glacier+er4s,and im thinking of getting glacier replaced by rx3b so i can take full adv of balaced stuff)




In my chain 

iPhone 4S > cyberlabs Class -dB 2,0 Vrms > alo Rx 3 B > Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable balance RSA from Tralucent Audio .

Between cyberlabs class -dB 2,0 Vrms to Alo Rx 3 B use RSA to RSA balance UBER cable from Tralucent Audio .

With alo Rx 3 B you can adjust the gain setting 

Minor minus from Alo Rx 3 B : small hissing for iems with low impendance


----------



## rudi0504

xinghui0711 said:


> Agree. HD580 is remarkable. I have the HD580 /w HD600 grill




Our music taste almost the same hahaha 

I keep mine HD 580 in original condition , never replace any parts 
SQ is very good until now


----------



## rasmushorn

The ODAC --> Quickstep --> Tzar 350 - I love this very portable and clean sounding setup. The best thing is that I can bring it with me in my bag everywhere I go.


----------



## rudi0504

rasmushorn said:


> The ODAC --> Quickstep --> Tzar 350 - I love this very portable and clean sounding setup. The best thing is that I can bring it with me in my bag everywhere I go.




I am agree with your set up above 
I have heard my friend ODAC SQ is very smooth and clean


----------



## woodcans

iPhone 5 with real bamboo case -> FAD Heaven VI gold. Au + bambo0 = extra SQ.


----------



## rudi0504

Sony MDR NC 10 is the base design for Sony MDR EX 1000 

Source : AK 100 FAD 
Iems : from right to left 
1995 : Sony Earbud MDR EX 888 top of the line in year 1995
1996 : Sony Noise Cancelling MDR NC 10 Japan version 
2010 : Sony MDR EX 1000 dynamic driver Japan version 

SQ : Sony iems are very good sound quality for many ears


----------



## fihidelity

Those Sonys are odd looking, especially the Earbuds but if they sound good then what does it matter!


----------



## Advert

woodcans said:


> iPhone 5 with real bamboo case -> FAD Heaven VI gold. Au + bambo0 = extra SQ.




Beautiful!!! Really!
But the cable is microphonic riight? I have this also and pairing with hifiman hehehe

Case is like cosmetic case


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> Those Sonys are odd looking, especially the Earbuds but if they sound good then what does it matter!




Yes you are right , today nobody want buy if look like this , this was Sony MDR EX 888 from year 1995 like grandpa.
The SQ is very good


----------



## thegrobe

Not on the same level as our friend Rudi, LOL...but this combo has been serving me well. iPod touch 5G > DIY Mundorf silver/ copper hybrid interconnect > Leckerton UHA6S MKII (8610) > Magnus 1 > Heir 8.A
   
  I have been preferring the touch over my modded iPod video 5.5G lately so I can use Mog streaming service for music discovery.


----------



## xinghui0711

thegrobe said:


> Not on the same level as our friend Rudi, LOL...but this combo has been serving me well. iPod touch 5G > DIY Mundorf silver/ copper hybrid interconnect > Leckerton UHA6S MKII (8610) > Magnus 1 > Heir 8.A
> 
> I have been preferring the touch over my modded iPod video 5.5G lately so I can use Mog streaming service for music discovery.




Isn't that double amping usually brings higher distortion?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Does anyone here know where I can find a 4 foot cable for akg q701? I want to get a pair but I hate long cables.
> 
> I don't really want to spend more than 50 US dollars


 
  Just reterminate it yourself. It's not that hard.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Isn't that double amping usually brings higher distortion?


 
   
  I usually wouldn't do it with other sources, but in the case of the 5G touch, it works perfectly well without any distortion, etc. I set the iPod volume to maximum, then knock it down 2-3 steps. Perfect.
   
  I also have the lightning to 30 pin adapter (with the Wolfson chip) to make a traditional line out. Using that along with a 30 pin LOD cable is just too bulky for portable use. Really no difference in sound quality. Just very slightly different "flavors"..._maybe_. But not any better/worse either way. 
   
  There was an article I came across while researching "double amping" This page compared RMAA measurements of the lightning to 30 pin adapter vs. double amping the headphone out of a 7G nano (close enough to the 5G touch). The results were nearly identical except one...channel separation. It was actually BETTER double amping vs. the adapter. Go figure:
   
http://www.inearmatters.net/2012/11/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to.html
   
  Edit: In fact, the AK120 does not have a line out, correct? Folks are double amping that without issues.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Not on the same level as our friend Rudi, LOL...but this combo has been serving me well. iPod touch 5G > DIY Mundorf silver/ copper hybrid interconnect > Leckerton UHA6S MKII (8610) > Magnus 1 > Heir 8.A
> 
> I have been preferring the touch over my modded iPod video 5.5G lately so I can use Mog streaming service for music discovery.


 
  Heir 8A's are top shelf. Nicely done!


----------



## xinghui0711

thegrobe said:


> I usually wouldn't do it with other sources, but in the case of the 5G touch, it works perfectly well without any distortion, etc. I set the iPod volume to maximum, then knock it down 2-3 steps. Perfect.
> 
> I also have the lightning to 30 pin adapter (with the Wolfson chip) to make a traditional line out. Using that along with a 30 pin LOD cable is just too bulky for portable use. Really no difference in sound quality. Just very slightly different "flavors"..._maybe_. But not any better/worse either way.
> 
> ...




AK120 should be fine since its measures pretty good (you can find it on GoldenEar), but I'm not sure about iPod.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> AK120 should be fine since its measures pretty good (you can find it on GoldenEar), but I'm not sure about iPod.


 
  The 5G Touch also measures very well.


----------



## mpawluk91

My 5g touch sounds pretty good, I don't use it for serious listening tho. I usually plug in my jays 2 earphones and jam at work with the 5g and it gets the job done


----------



## thegrobe

xinghui0711 said:


> AK120 should be fine since its measures pretty good (you can find it on GoldenEar), but I'm not sure about iPod.




Ah, the dangers of posting an iPod on this thread...I should have known better, LOL Should have seen this coming. The 5G touch has stellar measurements, BTW. 



achmedisdead said:


> The 5G Touch also measures very well.




Thanks! You are correct! 



mpawluk91 said:


> My 5g touch sounds pretty good, I don't use it for serious listening tho. I usually plug in my jays 2 earphones and jam at work with the 5g and it gets the job done




Yes, the 5G touch sounds pretty good. You don't use it for serious listening? I use it for _portable_ listening. Maybe sometimes a serious expression on my face...but smiling a lot, usually. I use my desktop setup for more _critical_ listening. Is that what you mean? I don't expect my portable setup to match that. 

I don't know why you guys are picking on me, but my 5G touch and UHA amp together cost less than half of an AK120. It's more than sufficient for my portable use. Sorry about posting it here.

Edit: you know I'm just joking around


----------



## DigitalFreak

There's nothing better on a rainy Sunday afternoon then kicking back and listening to some good music, Three Days Grace for the win.

 Below we have my top tier goto mobile rig, Apple iPod Classic 7th gen, Cypher Labs Algorithm Solo-db and the ALO RX MKIII-B. The Dac and amp are connected with a balanced interconnect and the iPod is connected using a silver LOD to mini USB connector. The IEM's being driven are my newest piece of gear the EarSonic SM64 equipped with Westone Star Tips.


----------



## rudi0504

advert said:


> Beautiful!!! Really!
> But the cable is microphonic riight? I have this also and pairing with hifiman hehehe
> 
> Case is like cosmetic case




Final Audio Design iems are always beautiful


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

*DigitalFreak *I was thinking about that exact same 30 pin cable from ALO, but I stack the amp and DAC opposite.  And I don't think it would reach down that far.  I just hate trying to turn those knobs, on the bottom.
   
  Considering any balanced phones or in ears?


----------



## rudi0504

thegrobe said:


> Not on the same level as our friend Rudi, LOL...but this combo has been serving me well. iPod touch 5G > DIY Mundorf silver/ copper hybrid interconnect > Leckerton UHA6S MKII (8610) > Magnus 1 > Heir 8.A
> 
> I have been preferring the touch over my modded iPod video 5.5G lately so I can use Mog streaming service for music discovery.




Pleaae keep posting your rigs 
The Grass from neighbour is always greener than our grass 
You rig look good and sound very good too
I am as fan boy from IDevice, since lightning came out a bit disappointing with lightning
Connection .
Why apple change from 30 Pin to lightning ?
With 30 pin I have so many different cable I can use with it
Lightning only certain thin cable can be use


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> There's nothing better on a rainy Sunday afternoon then kicking back and listening to some good music, Three Days Grace for the win.
> 
> 
> Below we have my top tier goto mobile rig, Apple iPod Classic 7th gen, Cypher Labs Algorithm Solo-db and the ALO RX MKIII-B. The Dac and amp are connected with a balanced interconnect and the iPod is connected using a silver LOD to mini USB connector. The IEM's being driven are my newest piece of gear the EarSonic SM64 equipped with Westone Star Tips.




Very nice pictures and excellent SQ from your set up 
The same set up what I have 
Maybe the different only my sm 64 v1 yours is v2 ?


----------



## woodcans

Unfortunately cable is microphonic. Over ear insertion (nearly) cures it , though.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





advert said:


> Beautiful!!! Really!
> But the cable is microphonic riight? I have this also and pairing with hifiman hehehe
> 
> Case is like cosmetic case
> ...


 
   
_Very_ nice photo, btw!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> There's nothing better on a rainy Sunday afternoon then kicking back and listening to some good music, Three Days Grace for the win.
> 
> Below we have my top tier goto mobile rig, Apple iPod Classic 7th gen, Cypher Labs Algorithm Solo-db and the ALO RX MKIII-B. The Dac and amp are connected with a balanced interconnect and the iPod is connected using a silver LOD to mini USB connector. The IEM's being driven are my newest piece of gear the EarSonic SM64 equipped with Westone Star Tips.
> 
> *snip*


 
  Sweet!
 Got any sq-wise improvements from the star tips?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> *DigitalFreak *I was thinking about that exact same 30 pin cable from ALO, but I stack the amp and DAC opposite.  And I don't think it would reach down that far.  I just hate trying to turn those knobs, on the bottom.
> 
> *Considering any balanced phones or in ears?*


 
  I'm currently trying to spec out a couple of balanced cables for a couple of my universals and a custom. I'll also be ordering the UERM in a short while and wouldn't mind getting a nice quality high end balanced cable for it too. I emailed ALO about a custom build on balanced cables a week ago for the MKIII-B amp involving the my SM64 and current custom but haven't gotten a response back. I'm going to give it a couple more days and maybe drop them another email. If they don't get back to me on my second email within the next two or three days I'll probably take my business elsewhere. I really wish I knew a real good and dependable cable maker who didn't charge an arm or leg for cables. The small guys I've looked into are either swamped and are having issues fulfilling orders on time, have products that look like amateur hour or I've heard negative feedback from other customers about them.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Sweet!
> Got any sq-wise improvements from the star tips?


 

 The Star Tips I'm happy to report aren't empty hype. They really improved my W4's and further tweaked my SM64's. On the SM64's the bass isn't as bloated and the mids and highs sound nicer. No roll off in the highs like I was getting with the Complys and the mids sound more open now. Above all, the tips are wonderfully comfortable. The W4 with the Star Tips is now able to put up a bit more of a fight sonically against my other gear.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> snip...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an actual Discman.


 
   
  Once a king , always a king....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'm currently trying to spec out a couple of balanced cables for a couple of my universals and a custom. I'll also be ordering the UERM in a short while and wouldn't mind getting a nice quality high end balanced cable for it too. I emailed ALO about a custom build on balanced cables a week ago for the MKIII-B amp involving the my SM64 and current custom but haven't gotten a response back. I'm going to give it a couple more days and maybe drop them another email. If they don't get back to me on my second email within the next two or three days I'll probably take my business elsewhere. I really wish I knew a real good and dependable cable maker who didn't charge an arm or leg for cables. The small guys I've looked into are either swamped and are having issues fulfilling orders on time, have products that look like amateur hour or I've heard negative feedback from other customers about them.


 
   
  Ah yes, a story often told in the cable game.  I personally have an order with one of the said "swamped" small guys.  It'll be an interesting race to see who gets their balance phones first.  You or me?


----------



## banditopazzo

Rockboxed Clip Zip 4GB + Sandisk 32GB + Vsonic GR07 MKII
   
  My main rig when out. Simple, clear and most important...portable!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ I use the same combo for outdoors, except a Clip+.


----------



## Burju

anakchan said:


> There was a Tokyo Head-Fi meet today of which we brought our portable (and desktop) gear :-
> 
> Yes, an actual Discman.




AnakChan, that Discman has the most sentimental value to me, thank you.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Burju

rudi0504 said:


> Sony MDR NC 10 is the base design for Sony MDR EX 1000
> 
> Source : AK 100 FAD
> Iems : from right to left
> ...




Rudi,
I have that MDR NC 10 too but sadly the rubber sleeves got lost.
You really take good care of your gear, mate, salut.


----------



## rudi0504

burju said:


> Rudi,
> I have that MDR NC 10 too but sadly the rubber sleeves got lost.
> You really take good care of your gear, mate, salut.




Thank you Burju
I sm sorry to hear that your rubber sleeves got lost 
You can use fro the ex 1000 rubber too


----------



## rudi0504

My simple portable set up :

Source : AK 120 with WAV audio file 
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature DJ
Cable : oyaide after market cable 
SQ : simplicity audiophile for on the go 
 I turn the volume 55 sound so cool


----------



## TommyNavara

_FLACs >>>Rockboxed  6th Gen Ipod Classic >>> FiiO L9 LOD >>> FiiO e07k >>> Brainwavz HM5 (Fisher Audio FA-003)_
   
_Hi-Fi On a budget_


----------



## fihidelity

Nice set up, Rudi! How are those Sig DJs sounding? I'm sure you know this but there's absolutely no audible difference between WAV and FLAC unless the encoder left any artefacts. Unlike MP3 and other lossy codecs, lossless ones only compress so smaller files and that can be totally reversed meaning nothing is changed/altered.
   
  The only reason you should be ripping into WAV is if you wanted the option to encode it in another format down the line.


----------



## JoeDoe

banditopazzo said:


> Rockboxed Clip Zip 4GB + Sandisk 32GB + Vsonic GR07 MKII
> 
> My main rig when out. Simple, clear and most important...portable!!







h20fidelity said:


> ^ I use the same combo for outdoors, except a Clip+.




Got the same one. Great on the go setup.


----------



## mpawluk91

Ok I got something crazy for you guys. No it's not really a portable rig but I thought the people here would appreciate it. 

I made the cleanest sounding gaming setup I've ever heard in my life!

I bought a regular playstation av cable

And I bought an adapter that takes the color cords and converts them into a 3.5mm plug


Then I plugged the 3.5mm cord into my headstage arrow 4g and hooked up my Logitech ue 6000 

Here's the other end of the av cable in my ps3... Yeah it's dusty

And here you have it, an awesome setup for gran turismo 5


The av works like a line out and let me tell you that music listening on this setup is AMAZING! The ps3 has an awesome dac


----------



## MastermindJapan

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>





> Omg, this is fuarking amazing.
> This GT5 set up is actually god like.
> Jizz'd in ma pants.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mastermindjapan said:


>


 
  PS3 has good dac? OMG


----------



## MastermindJapan

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> PS3 has good dac? OMG


 
  g00k? OMG


----------



## rudi0504

fihidelity said:


> Nice set up, Rudi! How are those Sig DJs sounding? I'm sure you know this but there's absolutely no audible difference between WAV and FLAC unless the encoder left any artefacts. Unlike MP3 and other lossy codecs, lossless ones only compress so smaller files and that can be totally reversed meaning nothing is changed/altered.
> 
> The only reason you should be ripping into WAV is if you wanted the option to encode it in another format down the line.




Thank you 

Sig DJ sound very Good pair With AK 120

My opinion WAV music file is the best SQ compare to Other music file.


----------



## White Lotus

The PS3 also has Digital audio outputs (optical being one of them). 

 Worth noting, if looking to use headphones with it.


----------



## mpawluk91

white lotus said:


> The PS3 also has Digital audio outputs (optical being one of them).
> 
> 
> Worth noting, if looking to use headphones with it.


I know see the pic of my optical cable in the system, that's how I hook up my surround sound


----------



## rudi0504

My new amp Wagnus just arrived this evening 

Source : AK 120 
 Ibasso HDP R10
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
 Audeze LCD 3
Cable : many branded and DIY mini to mini 

SQ : my best portable amp to date 
 SQ like high end full desktop 

I can not believe Wagnus run only with 2 x 1,5 Volt AA battery , can produce so excellent SQ 
And so powerful .

Wagnus : is excellent for headphone , it is not so good for iem it is to powerful 

Please see my impression here : 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/649717/portable-headphone-amplifier-bialbero-epsilon-s-for-the-best-professional-studio-that-was-developed-in-collaboration-with-professional-custom-manufacturer-toneflake


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

That is a neat little amp you have there 

 Correct me if I'm wrong, but that must be the most expensive portable amp out there.
 Deary me.


----------



## rudi0504

tom yum goong said:


> That is a neat little amp you have there
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that must be the most expensive portable amp out there.
> ...




Yes you are right Tom Yum Goong 
Wagnus is one the most expensive portable amp in Japan .
If you hear Wagnus you forget the price , SQ so excellent 
You never think that is come out from portable amp .
That's why many Tone ingeneering in Japan use Wagnus as portable monitoring amp


----------



## krismusic

Not sure that I want to follow the Wagnus but here's my set up. 4S,Headstage Arrow 4G, Sennheiser IE8's with ACS custom tips. I'm really pleased with the sound and super portability.


----------



## Digital DJ

My new Portable Rig


   
*As you can see, there are no rubber bands used here to keep the amplifier and iPod coupled together.*


   
*Notice that there's a clean opening for the "Out" port for headphones*


   
*How was this done? Simply apply adhesive double-sided foam (not recommended if you don't want this setup to be permanent)*


   
*Notice the back panel of the Fiio E11 is free for swapping faulty/dead batteries*


   
*Restricted to one iPod Nano? Think again, this protective iPod Nano case serves as a housing unit that allows easy swapping in & out of multiple iPod Nano's*


   
*Here's the housing unit empty. Notice that the Fiio battery indicator is easily visible with or with out an iPod inside the case*
  

   
*Here's a different view of the setup, notice that the clamp allows breathable space between the Fiio E11 and the iPod Nano*


   
*Here's a pic of my Portable Rig powering my Audio Technica ATH-A900X*

 Hope you enjoyed it folks and fellow head-fiers


----------



## rudi0504

krismusic said:


> Not sure that I want to follow the Wagnus but here's my set up. 4S,Headstage Arrow 4G, Sennheiser IE8's with ACS custom tips. I'm really pleased with the sound and super portability.




Wagnus is more for transportable amp than portable 
But the weight is lighter than my HDP R10 
I have the same rigs as your set up , it is very compact size with very good SQ for your set up 
iPhone 4S > Arrow 4S > any iems or portable headphone


----------



## snapple10




----------



## AugustusZab

Thanks for your reply. I guess I'll put in the hard yards and post highly interesting, very important - no frills sentences until I'm deemed responsible enough to stick a picture of my headphone wearing gerbal up. [excuse my late reply, my computer died last week]


----------



## hotfever

rudi0504 said:


> My new amp Wagnus just arrived this evening
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Ibasso HDP R10
> ...





How does this amp battle again mainstream portable-amp like : rx3b ,glacier or portaphile 627x

Sound quality between 2 dac : clas vs ak120 (dac only)

Looking foward for ur thought,rudi


----------



## rudi0504

hotfever said:


> How does this amp battle again mainstream portable-amp like : rx3b ,glacier or portaphile 627x
> 
> Sound quality between 2 dac : clas vs ak120 (dac only)
> 
> Looking foward for ur thought,rudi




Hi hotfever

I don't have glacier and portaphile

Wagnus vs my alo Rx 3 B

High : 
Wagnus : has more refine and extended high , and better micro detail 

Mid : 
Wagnus : more sweet and very clean and clear midrange 

Bass : 
Wagnus : more deep impact than Alo Rx 3 B , better detail and very clean bass reproduction
 The best bass I have heard in portable amp yet .

Separation :
Wagnus : better separation , that you can hear the music instrument placement more accurate. 
 Than Alo Rx 3 B

Soundstage : 
Wagnus : has 3 D soundstage 

Background : 
Wagnus : has more black background than alo Rx 3 B

Noise : 
Wagnus has almost Zero noise floor
Alo Rx 3 B has hissing 


AK 120 vs Class -dB 

Later I do more detail comparison and will post hear as DAC 

This IMO


----------



## rudi0504

My Fostex HP P 1 set up :

Source : iPhone 4 S as transport 
Dac : Fostex HP P1 as pure Dac is a Master piece 
Amp : Wagnus
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini rare item made in Japan 
 Wire World mini to mini rare item made in Japan 



p


----------



## Podster

Awesome setup Rudi, I can't imagine what that setup would set you back but when you are talking portable high end rig is there really a number


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> My new Portable Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  DigitalDJ, some of the finest pics I've ever seen and your layout almost makes you seem like a rep for either Fiio or Apple! The one burning question I have is in regards to the breathing room between the amp and pod, are you really experiencing a lot of heat issues between those two pieces


----------



## krismusic

krismusic said:


> Not sure that I want to follow the Wagnus but here's my set up. 4S,Headstage Arrow 4G, Sennheiser IE8's with ACS custom tips. I'm really pleased with the sound and super portability.



Thanks for the reply Rudi. Yep the 4S Headstage seems to be a winning combo. I hope the 5S will be as good. 
Poster, those photos make me embarrassed that I bothered to post mine!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> My new Portable Rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Sadly, I'm afraid the iPod Nano 1G, 2G, 3G, 4G, 5G, 6G won't fit into that case.

 Nevertheless, thank you for the thorough instructions on how to leave the "Out" port clear. I was getting rather worried that there was no entry point to the amp for my interconnect.


----------



## Paul Graham

Been a little while since I posted in here.
   
  Here's one rig Ive been enjoying a lot recently, 
   
  iPod Video 5.5G 80gb Rockbox'd.
  Silver Leopard LOD.
  Graham Slee Voyager.
  Grado SR60.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Speaking of mini to mini cables, have you considered comparing these rare items?
> 
> $2,400 (14,888 RMB)
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17765613612
> ...


 

 $298 for a connection cable?  I'm in the wrong business.  Seriously.


----------



## mpawluk91

Those are rediculously expensive


----------



## mpawluk91

.


----------



## hotfever

rudi0504 said:


> Hi hotfever
> 
> I don't have glacier and portaphile
> 
> ...




Sound like "lord of portable amp",even with balanced input i think rx3b doesnt hold a chance


----------



## Swimsonny

Just got a unit if the up coming ADL X1 iDevice DAC. Have been enjoying its signature but it is rather noisy so far.
   
  With the Heaven VI and then some quick snaps!


----------



## grokit

^ Too bad about the noise, that looks like a killer rig


----------



## kimvictor

Damn. Rudi and his i device rig...
   

  My portable. GS3+Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII+UERM
   
   

  GS3+Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII+SRH940 with Shortened Cable
   

  GS3+Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII+DT1350
   
  Android all the way!


----------



## rudi0504

podster said:


> Awesome setup Rudi, I can't imagine what that setup would set you back but when you are talking portable high end rig is there really a number




My desktop high end set up at home are :
Source : CDP April Music M500
Pre Amp : T+A V.10.2 tube 
Power Amp / integrated Amp : Stax Srm 727 mk2

My best portable amp now is : Wagnus 
Still can not have the same SQ from my T + A V10.2
At least 70% from my T + A is already my best portable amp .
I am very happy with my Wagnus now , Wagnus is running only with 2 x 1,5 Volt AA Battery
With so excellent SQ is behind my expectation.

I am waiting my TUR 06 , if it launching soon as portable rig look so cool 
I like TU 05 , but the size is quiet big for portable and at home I have my T + A, that's why I don't buy TU 05 .


----------



## rudi0504

digital dj said:


> My new Portable Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice pictures and very clean layout for portable rig


----------



## rudi0504

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the reply Rudi. Yep the 4S Headstage seems to be a winning combo. I hope the 5S will be as good.
> Poster, those photos make me embarrassed that I bothered to post mine!




I hope for 5 S as well 
I am as IDevice fan boy this time I skip to buy Iphone 5 , because my IMO SQ below my iPhone 4 S.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am waiting my TUR 06 , if it launching soon as portable rig look so cool
> I like TU 05 , but the size is quiet big for portable and at home I have my T + A, that's why I don't buy TU 05 .


 
   
  I think I'm going to do the same thing.  AnakChan's review pushed me over the edge...


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Been a little while since I posted in here.
> 
> Here's one rig Ive been enjoying a lot recently,
> 
> ...




Hi Paul
Long time not seen your Pictures 
Please keep posting , I like to see your pictures from your audio gear and from other head fi friends as well.
Pictures speak more than thousand words , because of my limitation of English 
It is more interesting than I write in broken English .

My goal to share pictures is that my friend can decide which ones from my set up is pass to them.
And can save Money .

Please don't follow my bad habit to buy many portable gear 

My wife complain :
Why you don't buy gold instead gold cable , if you need money you sell your gold you can get fresh money 

Cheers


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Speaking of mini to mini cables, have you considered comparing these rare items?
> 
> $2,400 (14,888 RMB)
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17765613612
> ...




Thank you for sharing the link from wonderful mini to mini 

I have heard only two from your link alo 16 awg and pico Lino mini to mini


----------



## rudi0504

hotfever said:


> Sound like "lord of portable amp",even with balanced input i think rx3b doesnt hold a chance




My IMO yes it is , I am waiting TUR 06 if they release , I wish to collect TUR 06 is like works of art m look so beautiful with their TU 05 as well


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> ^ Too bad about the noise, that looks like a killer rig




Yes to bad with the noise 
Wagnus pair with Fostex TH 900 with HDPR 10 SQ : heavenly sound


----------



## snapple10




----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for sharing the link from wonderful mini to mini
> 
> I have heard only two from your link alo 16 awg and pico Lino mini to mini


Rudi I always thought that headfi translated different languages to the region of the reader


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Paul
> Long time not seen your Pictures
> Please keep posting , I like to see your pictures from your audio gear and from other head fi friends as well.
> Pictures speak more than thousand words , because of my limitation of English
> ...


But if you really are typing this stuff in English than that means you have better grammar than all the people in public housing where I work... Sad part is that I'm in the USA lol


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


>


 
   
  Nice!  Who needs a stack?


----------



## snapple10

thanks, when I am moving around I make it as light as possible but you have to admit the
  stack has its place, plan on adding amp soon


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> thanks, when I am moving around I make it as light as possible but you have to admit the
> stack has its place, plan on adding amp soon


 
   
  Personally, I've never felt the need to add an amp to my DX100...


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Sadly, I'm afraid the iPod Nano 1G, 2G, 3G, 4G, 5G, 6G won't fit into that case.
> 
> Nevertheless, thank you for the thorough instructions on how to leave the "Out" port clear. I was getting rather worried that there was no entry point to the amp for my interconnect.


 

 You are correct, but to be clear, that's not what I mean when I said that "you can swap out mulitiple iPod Nano's". What I meant was that since 7th Gen iPod Nano's have small space size in nature, once you use up all the space on one 7th Gen Nano, you can swap out a 7th Gen Nano that doesn't have music you want with one that does. It's pretty easy to fill up a 16GB Nano with AAC 256bit files, so in most cases, you'd need an additional Nano, or maybe you're Nano dies and needs to be repaired or replaced, which ever the case, my set up compliments those situations  But like I said above the corresponding picture, it's not advisable if you don't want the set up to be permanent. My set up is clutter free of slip mats and thick rubber bands, but comes at the cost of restricting the set up to 7th Gen iPod Nano's. I personally love it so far. It's just so convenient and portable.
  
  This is the first time I've seen anyone do this, so naturally, I'm expecting this method to meet much criticism and speculation. But I stand by it, so I'm willing to answer those criticisms


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice pictures and very clean layout for portable rig


 

 Thank you. Recognition and appreciation among fellow head-fiers is much welcome.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> You are correct, but to be clear, that's not what I mean when I said that "you can swap out mulitiple iPod Nano's". What I meant was that since 7th Gen iPod Nano's have small space size in nature, once you use up all the space on one 7th Gen Nano, you can swap out a 7th Gen Nano that doesn't have music you want with one that does. It's pretty easy to fill up a 16GB Nano with AAC 256bit files, so in most cases, you'd need an additional Nano, or maybe you're Nano dies and needs to be repaired or replaced, which ever the case, my set up compliments those situations  But like I said above the corresponding picture, it's not advisable if you don't want the set up to be permanent. My set up is clutter free of slip mats and thick rubber bands, but comes at the cost of restricting the set up to 7th Gen iPod Nano's. I personally love it so far. It's just so convenient and portable.
> 
> This is the first time I've seen anyone do this, so naturally, I'm expecting this method to meet much criticism and speculation. But I stand by it, so I'm willing to answer those criticisms


 
  Haha, I hope you knew I was just playing around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But anyways, many people, including myself, have had a similar alternative to a band-free rig, with the use of removable Dual Lock. That stuff holds strong, but also can be removed easily. You might want to have a look at that It's also not permanent, hence less problems.


----------



## Jason36

Whilst my AK100 is away for repair I have been listening to this rig:

Heir Audio Rendition 1 Amp - iModded iPod - Tzar 350 with Magnus 1 Cable

I'm loving the Rendition1 amp and it pairs with the Tzar exceptionally well.....amazing detail, clarity and soundstage with no background noise whatsoever


----------



## thatBeatsguy

This rig is probably going to be flamed for what it is...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> This rig is probably going to be flamed for what it is...


 
   
  Nothing wrong with an iPod Touch....I had and enjoyed a 4th gen model before and currently want a 5th gen.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Nothing wrong with an iPod Touch....I had and enjoyed a 4th gen model before and currently want a 5th gen.


 
  It's not the iPod (I love my iPod), it's the Beats....


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> It's not the iPod (I love my iPod), it's the Beats....


 
  I know that...I was just trying to not be a negative Nellie.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi hotfever
> 
> I don't have glacier and portaphile
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hi Rudi,
   
  Where did you buy the Wagnus?  From which website, sir?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## rudi0504

The best SQ from my 1+2 with UBER Cable :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp Muse 02
Amp : Wagnus Bialber O Epsilon S top of the line
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable 
Cable : Venture Craft Lod to USB 
 Wagnus Sputnik mini to mini 
SQ : the best set up for my 1+2 to date 
 The cleanest and more detail than from other amp that I owned.
 This is really heavenly SQ .
 The best synergy with my set up above


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Where did you buy the Wagnus?  From which website, sir?
> 
> Thanks.




Hi 

I bought from Fujiavic Japan as sole distributor for Wagnus product line 

Here is the link :

http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/list.php?search.x=0&search.y=0&name=WAGNUS


----------



## Harijs

Teclast T51 -> ZY Hi-End Mini-Mini Cable -> Corda 2Stepdance -> Null Audio Arete MKII Cable -> UE Triple Fi 10 Pro


----------



## Angular Mo

A little refinement from my original submission.  
   
  iPod Touch's case is velcro-ed to the E17 amp. Long cable from the iPod Touch to the HRT iStreamer (oops...I think I connected it to the battery in this photo) and another long RCA-to-male-3.5mm to the E17 amp.
   
  The purpose of the long cables are that I can place the HRT iStreamer and battery;
  1.  in a briefcase on the floor of a commuter train, and I have the Touch and amp in my hand.
  2. beneath my desk at work and have the touch and amp on my desk; the busybodies at work sneer at all the gadgetry in the office.
   
   
  Looking at all those wires has made me consider both, the;
  1 Fiio X3 - is this TGTBT?  hi res files, external microSD card support, an E17 amp built-in.
  2. Venturecraft's DD Socket - the idea of a powered DAC that plays hi res files is attractive....uh, though the iDevices don't yet support them...and, I confess, I prefer the convenience of carrying a phone that with all my music, when I don;t carry an iPod Touch.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The best SQ from my 1+2 with UBER Cable :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 S
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp Muse 02
> ...


 
   
   
  Am I the only goof, that's admiring the plastic tote of interconnects more then the rig itself?


----------



## esmBOS

I too love interconnects!


----------



## krismusic

rudi0504 said:


> I hope for 5 S as well
> I am as IDevice fan boy this time I skip to buy Iphone 5 , because my IMO SQ below my iPhone 4 S.



Interesting to hear you say that. From what I have read the 5 got the thumbs up for SQ and iirc the 5 has the same DAC chip as the 4S.


----------



## idruke

I am new to portable rigs and I am looking for a thin black band to hold an ipod classic to a PA2V2. What is a good brand/who sells these?
   
  Thanks


----------



## idruke

Does anyone know from experience if this mini amp Fiio band fits an ipod classic+PA2V2 well?
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271184915068&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlinken


----------



## mpawluk91

jason36 said:


> Whilst my AK100 is away for repair I have been listening to this rig:
> 
> Heir Audio Rendition 1 Amp - iModded iPod - Tzar 350 with Magnus 1 Cable
> 
> I'm loving the Rendition1 amp and it pairs with the Tzar exceptionally well.....amazing detail, clarity and soundstage with no background noise whatsoever


How would you compare the Imod to a real audiophile dap? I'm sending my 5.5 to audio minor and he's putting internal polyester film caps in it


----------



## akhyar

My portable rigs.
  AK100 + JDS C5 + TG!334 (all stock)


----------



## aroldan

A FiiO E12 is on the way...


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> My new Portable Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cool set! Cool pics!


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





akhyar said:


> My portable rigs.
> AK100 + JDS C5 + TG!334 (all stock)


 
   
  Have you tried the TG!334 directly out of the AK100? How do they sound?


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> How would you compare the Imod to a real audiophile dap? I'm sending my 5.5 to audio minor and he's putting internal polyester film caps in it


 
  Im very happy with the iMod that I have which includes a CF card mod. It's also slightly different to the other mods out there becuase mine goes directly to the LOD pins of the iPod. The CF card adapter also provides more roon inside the iPod for the internal caps, so provides flexibility with LOD's.
   
  As for sound...I am very impressed with the DIY iMod I have and the sound is definately an improvement over the stock iPod. However having said that I do not think its comparable to say the AK100 I have. The AK100 slightly pips the iMod soundwise.
   
  Of course other benefits of the smaller DAP are that you dont have to use an amplifier with it (although I do sometimes, dependant on what headphones / IEM's I'm using), also the AK100 can play up to 24/192kHz files which the iMod can't.
   
  Personally if you were just playing standard 16/44.1kHz files of lower bit rate stuff I would say stick with the modded iPod....as the price difference just doesn't warrant it in my humble opinion.


----------



## akhyar

> Have you tried the TG!334 directly out of the AK100? How do they sound?




The bass dissapear.
No such problems with my dynamic driver IEMs, i.e. Shure 215 Ltd & JVC HXT-90


----------



## Bootsy1

That amp makes everything sound clean Rudi .


----------



## Advert

just brought this 
  very good looking cable and good built quality


----------



## mpawluk91

jason36 said:


> Im very happy with the iMod that I have which includes a CF card mod. It's also slightly different to the other mods out there becuase mine goes directly to the LOD pins of the iPod. The CF card adapter also provides more roon inside the iPod for the internal caps, so provides flexibility with LOD's.
> 
> As for sound...I am very impressed with the DIY iMod I have and the sound is definately an improvement over the stock iPod. However having said that I do not think its comparable to say the AK100 I have. The AK100 slightly pips the iMod soundwise.
> 
> ...


I have a 64gb cf card in mine too 

But I think audiominor runs a wire from the dac then to the caps and finally out to the pins. Is there a better way to do that? Also the caps will be internal


----------



## Jason36

mpawluk91 said:


> I have a 64gb cf card in mine too
> 
> But I think audiominor runs a wire from the dac then to the caps and finally out to the pins. Is there a better way to do that? Also the caps will be internal




Yeah basically the caps sit in line between the DAC and LOD pins.


----------



## snapple10

IPC >Hp-p1 >Tzar 350.... Night is still young
Fostex still hold its own


----------



## Mooses9

this is my portable setup:
   
  Setup is :
  Westone W4R
  BTG_AUDIO Sunrise Upgrade Cable
  ALO Audio RX MK2
  Cypher Labs Algorhythm SOLO
  ALO Audio SXC CLAS SOLO Cable Combo
  Ipod touch 32gb 3g


----------



## rudi0504

AK 120 with new firmware 1.21 SQ improvement very excellent to my 4below :

Fit ear MH 335 DW 
Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable 
UM Miracle 
Ultrasone Signature PRO


----------



## H20Fidelity

*Finds a gap to bust in between Rudi's posts*

I was becoming tired of using a Sansa Clip on the go, and decided to upgrade to something a little more stylish, although I have other daps like Studio V, and some Colorfly players I really enjpy my upgrade from the Clip+ to Cowon J3. It's a neat package that can easily be stored away neatly in my bag, the leather case included makes for excellent storage. 

Rhapsodio RDB+ v1 / Cowon J3 / SPC upgrade cable.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> *Finds a gap to bust in between Rudi's posts*
> 
> I was becoming tired of using a Sansa Clip on the go, and decided to upgrade to something a little more stylish, although I have other daps like Studio V, and some Colorfly players I really enjpy my upgrade from the Clip+ to Cowon J3. It's a neat package that can easily be stored away neatly in my bag, the leather case included makes for excellent storage.
> 
> Rhapsodio RDB+ v1 / Cowon J3 / SPC upgrade cable.


 
  I thought you were over the whole Cowon experience?


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> I thought you were over the whole Cowon experience?




Hmm, well kind of. Another reason was because I'd always been curious about J3 so trying it will offer me experience, but no BBE anymore. I am converted, listen flat.  I got a good price too, $150 for the 16GB J3, leather case and one pair of Hippo VB.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Hmm, well kind of. Another reason was because I'd always been curious about J3 so trying it will offer me experience, but no BBE anymore. I am converted, listen flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is a nice deal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I use very little BBE on my X9.... it is set at 2/10, but  I do play with the Mach3Bass, sometimes up to 5/10, depending on what tunes and headphones and mood strike me.


----------



## syaknikwa

This is my rig :
Denon LA 2000 + whipmod ipod classic 60gb(5th gen)+ Headstage Arrow 3rd Gen

also can switch to HD 650 and Westone UM3X with the same rig

I dunno if I can consider this a portablr setup lol. BTW this thread got very nice rigs.


----------



## kimvictor

Newest addition. T PEOS H-200.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Newest addition. T PEOS H-200.


 

 Nice, I've only recently started looking into the H-200's. Is that the stock cable in the pic?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Nice, I've only recently started looking into the H-200's. Is that the stock cable in the pic?


 
  They came with 2 cables. Stock one is just red, and that cable in the pic is one with a remote that is android capable. I thought that since the cable was 4 pole, it wouldn't work with an amp, but it does. BTW, the quality of the cables are good. Very good iem for its price.


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> *Finds a gap to bust in between Rudi's posts*
> 
> I was becoming tired of using a Sansa Clip on the go, and decided to upgrade to something a little more stylish, although I have other daps like Studio V, and some Colorfly players I really enjpy my upgrade from the Clip+ to Cowon J3. It's a neat package that can easily be stored away neatly in my bag, the leather case included makes for excellent storage.
> 
> Rhapsodio RDB+ v1 / Cowon J3 / SPC upgrade cable.




Look very nice portable rig H20Fidelity


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Look very nice portable rig H20Fidelity




Cheers, Rudi.


----------



## Jason36

My Saturday morning Coffee Rig with new cables and modded T70p

iPhone 4S - CLAS Solo - Rx Mk3-B - T70p
All cables Forza AudioWorks and include - Silver Mini to Mini IC - Silver 32pin LOD to USB - Clair HP Cable terminated with XLR Mini Connectors

The T70p have been modified by Matthew at Forza to Dual Entry Mini XLR Connectors











Great sounding Rig....cables are excellent and have been built really well. Must say I'm very impressed with this rig


----------



## Jason36

syaknikwa said:


> This is my rig :
> Denon LA 2000 + whipmod ipod classic 60gb(5th gen)+ Headstage Arrow 3rd Gen
> 
> also can switch to HD 650 and Westone UM3X with the same rig
> ...




Nice looking rig and its more portable than mine lol. I would say mine is Transportable rather than Portable


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought from Fujiavic Japan as sole distributor for Wagnus product line
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thank you.  How does the Wagnus sound now?


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Mimouille

That is awesome looking, but what is it ? A bomb ?
  Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregonian

syaknikwa said:


> This is my rig :
> Denon LA 2000 + whipmod ipod classic 60gb(5th gen)+ Headstage Arrow 3rd Gen
> 
> also can switch to HD 650 and Westone UM3X with the same rig
> ...




Those Lawton wood cups are gorgeous. Did you get the full treatment with the damping mods, etc.? I have that with my stock-cupped D-2000 and love the sound out of my vintage amp.


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thank you.  How does the Wagnus sound now?




Wagnus sound very good , it is still my best transportable amp now


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> My Saturday morning Coffee Rig with new cables and modded T70p
> 
> iPhone 4S - CLAS Solo - Rx Mk3-B - T70p
> All cables Forza AudioWorks and include - Silver Mini to Mini IC - Silver 32pin LOD to USB - Clair HP Cable terminated with XLR Mini Connectors
> ...




Hi Jason

How is the SQ from your T 70 P ?


----------



## rudi0504

syaknikwa said:


> This is my rig :
> Denon LA 2000 + whipmod ipod classic 60gb(5th gen)+ Headstage Arrow 3rd Gen
> 
> also can switch to HD 650 and Westone UM3X with the same rig
> ...




I have still keep my arrow 3 G like you


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> That is awesome looking, but what is it ? A bomb ?




Hi Michael

Please let me know , how I can do the spoiler ?

Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Hi 
I know only alo Rx 3 B and idevice 
Can you share what are the rest from your transportable rigs ?


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> How is the SQ from your T 70 P ?




Hi Rudi,

I have just got my T70p back from Forza Audioworks and must say I am really impressed with the workmanship of the mods. The headphone cable is the copper cable and to my ears this has definately improved the overall sound from the stock cable.

I loved the standard T70p but found that occasionally the high end could be a bit grating.....with the FAW Clair cable I find that the highs have been tamed, the bass is still very good...it doesn't add to the music but if the bass is there then you hear it in the headphones....well extended and solid (not bloated). The midrange is also very good...especially with female vocals. 

I think that the extra power provided by the Rx Mk3-B also provides better dynamics and soundstage across the board.

I am now waiting for my other new cable to arrive which I bought from a guy on here with an ALO balanced connector.....I'm really interested in hearing how different the balanced out sounds on the Rx compared to SE output.


----------



## garetjax1

Jh-3a + JH-16s
Tera player stealth edition
Moon audio silver dragon interconnect
Moon audio silver dragon IEM cable


----------



## MilesDavis2

Just appreciated your photos on headphile. Great to see you around.


----------



## rudi0504

garetjax1 said:


> Jh-3a + JH-16s
> Tera player stealth edition
> Moon audio silver dragon interconnect
> Moon audio silver dragon IEM cable




Looks cool your rigs with Moon Audio Silver Dragon IEM cable

With the silver cable I think the high from your set up more detail and sparkle


----------



## snapple10

Yeah, nice set up!!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi
> I know only alo Rx 3 B and idevice
> Can you share what are the rest from your transportable rigs ?


 


 Oh, those, sir, are nothing compared to your rigs. 

 iPod Classic 5.5 Gen (the much-ballyhooed iPod with Wolfson 87588G DAC) stacked over the ALO RxMK3b.  I guess the 2 diminutive knobs in front gave it away. Underneath it is a Walkman F806 dap and on the bottom is a custom-built portable amp called K-Cmoy that can authoritatively drive a T1.  Those are 2 rigs stacked together.  The top is to drive my HD650. The one on the bottom to drive my T1.


----------



## syaknikwa

jason36 said:


> My Saturday morning Coffee Rig with new cables and modded T70p
> 
> iPhone 4S - CLAS Solo - Rx Mk3-B - T70p
> All cables Forza AudioWorks and include - Silver Mini to Mini IC - Silver 32pin LOD to USB - Clair HP Cable terminated with XLR Mini Connectors
> ...





wow you got a very nice rig there too, I'm loving the cables which would be my nxt upgrade in the future. I thought my setup was too big for being a portable and I guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## syaknikwa

rudi0504 said:


> I have still keep my arrow 3 G like you





yeah I haven't upgraded mine and I still remember waiting the arrow for months though lol. I heard they release a new version which is the 4T still thinking if I will gonna upgrade or not.


----------



## syaknikwa

oregonian said:


> Those Lawton wood cups are gorgeous. Did you get the full treatment with the damping mods, etc.? I have that with my stock-cupped D-2000 and love the sound out of my vintage amp.





Thanks  yeah it's fully modded with the dampening and stuff, the cups are even more gorgeous in personal thats why I'm extra carefull with them when using it.


----------



## mpawluk91

syaknikwa said:


> yeah I haven't upgraded mine and I still remember waiting the arrow for months though lol. I heard they release a new version which is the 4T still thinking if I will gonna upgrade or not.


The arrow 4t is just a warmer arrow 4g with worse battery life. I thought about switching my 4g to a 4t but I really appreciate the trueness of the very neutral 4g


----------



## fp581

i have no camera but i just got the tera player and i play it with the x10 
  and it's amazing!


----------



## miceblue




----------



## esmBOS

My upgradeitis has finally settled down and right now, I'm really happy about my setup (I know I know, it's only a matter of time...). That doesn't mean I will stop buying gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got the pelicase1010 about a week ago and the match for my RWAK100+VorzampDuo is one made in heaven. Now I can take my rig with me anywhere (I had to remove the interior rubber of the case to make it fit, it's that snug):
  
   
  

 Points for every correct item you can identify in the picture


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> Points for every correct item you can identify in the picture


 

 On the far left, we have the UE TF10 (or at least its case) and on the far right some kind of silver aftermarket cable.


----------



## CraftyClown

I'm getting a bit worried guys! It's been 10 posts now since we've seen Rudi. I think something might have happened!


----------



## rudi0504

craftyclown said:


> I'm getting a bit worried guys! It's been 10 posts now since we've seen Rudi. I think something might have happened!




Thank you CraftyClown , that you miss my pictures


----------



## rudi0504

Points for every correct item you can identify in the picture  

 


[/quote]

Like Tom already mentioned :

From left to right :
UE TF 10 > I guess Westone iem > silver cable with rubber band


----------



## CraftyClown

Yes!!! he's ok!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Only teasing, obviously Rudi. I really do love seeing your rigs. Although I do seethe with jealousy sometimes! lol


----------



## rudi0504

I am back now : 

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : go dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with muse 02 
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : V Moda M100 in black mate finish


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am back now :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There's Rudi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I see you got a black and orange theme going on there!


----------



## rudi0504

My legendary set up :

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE op amp 627 SM
Amp : RSA RS 71 A
Headphone : Beyerdynamic T 5 P 
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini LE
 Venture Craft Lod to USB 

SQ : this RSA RS 71 A sound always good after so many years , this amp is my legendary amp now and in the future 
 The SQ is always up to date to me


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> There's Rudi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Daniel 

M100 matte black finish : 
I got 2 cable : orange cable and black cable 

The other shadow black finish :
You can get : red cable and black cable 

http://v-moda.com/crossfade-m-100/


----------



## Advert

What im listening now
And taking picture with iphone, playing instagram #headfi


----------



## nazeem

Phew...took me a week to go through this entire thread, and i'm now more enlightened to the options available out there for an aspiring/newbie audiophile such as myself. I'm also $500 poorer, cause I couldn't fight the temptation after seeing all the gorgeous rigs! I've just gone and ordered 2 headphones (V-Moda M80 and AKG k 240), 2 DAP's (Sansa Clip+ and Colorfly C3), a Fiio E17, and a bunch of LOD/cables.
   
  Every post/page should come with a warning: browse with care - your wallet will suffer. Gah!


----------



## rudi0504

advert said:


> What im listening now
> And taking picture with iphone, playing instagram #headfi




Beautiful rig Ostin
I wonder that you like Sennheiser IE 800


----------



## rudi0504

nazeem said:


> Phew...took me a week to go through this entire thread, and i'm now more enlightened to the options available out there for an aspiring/newbie audiophile such as myself. I'm also $500 poorer, cause I couldn't fight the temptation after seeing all the gorgeous rigs! I've just gone and ordered 2 headphones (V-Moda M80 and AKG k 240), 2 DAP's (Sansa Clip+ and Colorfly C3), a Fiio E17, and a bunch of LOD/cables.
> 
> Every post/page should come with a warning: browse with care - your wallet will suffer. Gah!




I am sorry for your wallet 
The goal for this thread is to save your wallet , that you buy the right choice for your own rigs .
You can PN your friends here to get the SQ like you looking for


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





nazeem said:


> Phew...took me a week to go through this entire thread, and i'm now more enlightened to the options available out there for an aspiring/newbie audiophile such as myself. I'm also $500 poorer, cause I couldn't fight the temptation after seeing all the gorgeous rigs! I've just gone and ordered 2 headphones (V-Moda M80 and AKG k 240), 2 DAP's (Sansa Clip+ and Colorfly C3), a Fiio E17, and a bunch of LOD/cables.
> 
> Every post/page should come with a warning: browse with care - your wallet will suffer. Gah!


 
  Wow, that's a lot of order! Why didn't you just save up for one high end gear?


----------



## nazeem

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry for your wallet
> The goal for this thread is to save your wallet , that you buy the right choice for your own rigs .
> You can PN your friends here to get the SQ like you looking for


 
   
  Hi Rudi - I've been taking note of what the other members have been saying in this thread (and heaf-fi in general for years) , and I based my selection on what they've said. I'm learning from the best, afterall!   I've also been down to Jaben a couple of times to have a listen for myself on the headphones/combos I've selected, so I'm pretty happy with my choices so far.
   
  My baseline is pretty average - I'm looking for anything that can improve on the SQ of my home setup: Asus Xonar Essence STX + ATH-AD700/Grado SR80.
   
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Wow, that's a lot of order! Why didn't you just save up for one high end gear?


 
   
  Hi KimVictor, I wanted 2 different rigs - one to leave in the office, and one for the gym/cycling. I don't think i'm well versed enough in the ways of the audiophile (yet) to invest in one high end rig, though the Sennheiser Momentum looks like the next item on my list. From there, i'm sure its bound to escalate quickly, if what I keep hearing in this thread is accurate!


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm in a bass head mood tonight


----------



## audiofreakie

My Ultra Portable Setup, direct only, no need amp.
   
  Fitear F111 + Special PSSC Custom Cable + Ipod Classic
   
  Cable :
  4 strand Pure Silver Solid Core, 24 awg, handcrafted without machine, 100% handmade by a traditional craftman, total 15 grams of natural Borneo Island pure silver used.
  Special cotton sleeve perstrand, fit for 24 awg PSSC.
  Ultra thin clear heatshrink to cover the cotton sleeve
  3.5 Oyaide L Plug
  rhodium HPSC
   
  I dont count how many money I spend to build this cable. Hahahahahaha...


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> Fitear F111 + Special PSSC Custom Cable + Ipod Classic
> 
> Cable :
> 4 strand Pure Silver Solid Core, 24 awg, handcrafted without machine, 100% handmade by a traditional craftman, total 15 grams of natural Borneo Island pure silver used.
> ...


 
   
  THAT CABLE IS SO COOL THOUGH


----------



## bcollier

I got my S100 back from Canon after a stuck lens issue. Time for a quick photo and then some nighttime listening:


----------



## rianchaos

only 15 grams. Damn, my dear chocolate chip cookies weigh more than that.

but my cookie is not worth $0.7 per gram :rolleyes:


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

audiofreakie said:


> total 15 grams of natural Borneo Island pure silver used.



That is going to be the next big thing in sound science :-D 
"A huge factor that affects the sound of your cable, is the mine where the metal came from! "
:-D 
I could see some people here stating such nonsense. No offense :3
That is really sweet cable you have there!


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





bcollier said:


> I got my S100 back from Canon after a stuck lens issue. Time for a quick photo and then some nighttime listening:


 

 Do you have any other S100 pics of gear or a flickr page? A friend recommended the S100 to me awhile back.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Do you have any other S100 pics of gear or a flickr page? A friend recommended the S100 to me awhile back.


 
  Get yourself a Sony DSC-RX100


----------



## theritz

My own Neco SoundLabs v2 amp next to the v3 version of the same amp (bought it for a friend, his money ofcourse ^_^ ). By now I have received the v2 front and back panel with markings because I have one of the early 2008 v2 amps Neco made without any markings on it.


----------



## audiofreakie

@Rian, hahahaha, yups only 15 grams, but if you count the weight of cable without its jacket, well you will surpise...

@Tom Yum Goong, hahaha, thanks, maybe, but the point is my cables are handcrafted from raw pure silver from my homeland, limited edition, only one, hahahahahaha.


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> My Ultra Portable Setup, direct only, no need amp.
> 
> Fitear F111 + Special PSSC Custom Cable + Ipod Classic
> 
> ...




Looks very cool Bro AudioFreakie your diy pure silver cable 
How is the SQ from your pure silver compare to branded iem cable ?


----------



## rudi0504

I just got my Fit Ear 000 and my UBER mini to mini and Ortofon Eartips for my 1+2

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 9 Volt with muse 02
Amp : Ortofon MHD Q 7
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW
Cable : Tralucent UBER cable mini to mini 
 Venture Craft Lod to USB 
 Fit Ear 000 cable


----------



## rudi0504

My Fit Ear MH 335 DW + Wagnus Epsilon set up 

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1. 9 Volt Edition with op amp Muse 02
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon 
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW 
Cable : Fit Ear 000 iem cable
 Tralucent Audio UBER cable mini to mini 
 Venture Craft 7N copper Lod to USB


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Rudi, how much time do you have per day, to listen to music? Just in average.
 I could imagine that your job is pretty demanding/time consuming.


----------



## calipilot227

I just wonder how he has time to listen with all those different rigs.
   
  Rudi: What's your favorite combo? (Come on, you gotta have a favorite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I just wonder how he has time to listen with all those different rigs.
> 
> Rudi: What's your favorite combo? (Come on, you gotta have a favorite!
> 
> ...


 

 You don't own 5 Ferrari's because you use or need them all! You own them because you want to and because you CAN!


----------



## grokit

Pretty sure it's this one:
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> *My legendary set up :*
> 
> Source : iPhone 4S
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE op amp 627 SM
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> Pretty sure it's this one:




Hi grokit
No it is not this set up 




tom yum goong said:


> Rudi, how much time do you have per day, to listen to music? Just in average.
> 
> I could imagine that your job is pretty demanding/time consuming.




As interior designer inside mall , my working is most at night time to control my carpenters.
Morning I am working for paper work in my office.
After office hour I have time to listen my audio gear , before I go to the mall.
Between 19 - 21 o clock , because mall close at 22 o clock .
Average I hear music about 1 - 4 hours per day 
Sometimes is to extreme  




calipilot227 said:


> I just wonder how he has time to listen with all those different rigs.
> 
> Rudi: What's your favorite combo? (Come on, you gotta have a favorite!
> 
> ...




My favourites rigs as follow :

Simple for on the go :
Ibasso HDP R10 
AK 120 is always in my sling bag
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 V1 always in my sling bag
 I choose durability for on the go 
 I am seldom take my high end iems because if something happen I am crying 
Portable headphone : audio technica ath esw 11 ltd
 PRADA headphone 
 I need really foldable portable headphone


At home night time :
Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with muse 02 and 627 SM
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with Fit Ear 000 cable
 Tralucent Audio with UBER cable
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
 Ultrasone Sig Pro 

For critical listening on the week end
Source : CDP Stello 500 from April Music
Pre Amp : T + A V 10.2
Power Amp : Stax Srm 727 mk 2
Headphone : Stax Sr 009




esmbos said:


> You don't own 5 Ferrari's because you use or need them all! You own them because you want to and because you CAN!




Please don't follow my way to buy portable audio gear , one day my wife will through me out from my house 

I like to try new portable audio gear , because i try to find portable audio gear to match similar SQ to my home rigs .
Until now I am very happy with my transportable amp : Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## akhyar

rudi0504 said:


> I just got my Fit Ear 000 and my UBER mini to mini and Ortofon Eartips for my 1+2




Hi bapak Rudi,
Where did you buy the Ortofon tips?
Greetings from hazy Singapore ;p


----------



## rudi0504

akhyar said:


> Hi bapak Rudi,
> Where did you buy the Ortofon tips?
> Greetings from hazy Singapore ;p




Hi akhyar 
Please call me rudi no need bapak

I bought from Tralucent Audio 
But tralucent doesn't sell the ear tips , I can buy because I have tralucent 1+2
You can buy from ortofon Denmark


----------



## akhyar

rudi0504 said:


> Hi akhyar
> Please call me rudi no need bapak
> 
> I bought from Tralucent Audio
> ...




Thanks Rudi..
I tried Ortofon Denmark but the shipping fees is more than double the price of the tips


----------



## snapple10

Okay might be too early but
I may have to rank the Intruder higher than any portable amp I have or had in power
A pic , like when others post theirs


I think I have been doing things wrong -collection phones instead of getting the right amp
Oh my....


----------



## rudi0504

akhyar said:


> Thanks Rudi..
> I tried Ortofon Denmark but the shipping fees is more than double the price of the tips




You live in Singapore please go to Jaben , Jaben is Ortofon distributor or dealer in Singapore


----------



## akhyar

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> You live in Singapore please go to Jaben , Jaben is Ortofon distributor or dealer in Singapore


 
   
  Thanks Rudi...
  Already checked with them, but they only have compatible tips, not the original Ortofon tips


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





akhyar said:


> Thanks Rudi...
> Already checked with them, but they only have compatible tips, not the original Ortofon tips


 
   
  You can try MusicaAcoustic from Japan. I believe they are going for US$35 for 5 pairs. Not cheap but they do last and will go well with your 334.


----------



## akhyar

Quote: 





alanywm said:


> You can try MusicaAcoustic from Japan. I believe they are going for US$35 for 5 pairs. Not cheap but they do last and will go well with your 334.


 
   
  Thanks bro...
  I was looking for the cheapest way to get my hands on it.....
  Most of the sites that have them in stock charge an arm and a leg for shipping fees.... relatively speaking


----------



## audiofreakie

rudi0504 said:


> Looks very cool Bro AudioFreakie your diy pure silver cable
> How is the SQ from your pure silver compare to branded iem cable ?


 
   
  Thanks *rudi0504, *I already compare it to Athena cable and it is better. The detail include micro detail, speed, impact, bass, it's feel great.
  Compared to stock cable, this cable throw the stock cable out to the water.


----------



## Capri87

rudi0504 said:


> Hi akhyar
> Please call me rudi no need bapak
> 
> I bought from Tralucent Audio
> ...




Hi rudi, how much is the uber mini to mini? And how did u order it?


----------



## Capri87

akhyar said:


> Thanks bro...
> I was looking for the cheapest way to get my hands on it.....
> Most of the sites that have them in stock charge an arm and a leg for shipping fees.... relatively speaking




May I know what's so good about ortafon tips? Why is it so expensive?


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Get yourself a Sony DSC-RX100


 

 Ha! He also recommended the RX100, but it's a bit more expensive...not sure what I'll get. He also said Canon G12 (or was it 11?). Anyways, there seem to be some very good point-and-shoots these days. Derail over, I swear.


----------



## JRUNCK

*Rigatoni Starter Kit:*

 iPod Classic 160GB (Black)
 MiniBox-ES
 FiiO L9
 Ultrasone Pro 900 (S-Logic)


----------



## Jason36

Just received a new cable for my T70p terminated with an ALO Balanced jack and XLR connectors:





I can't believe the sound improvement through running a balanced connection.....more openness to the music and definitely better dynamics.


----------



## rudi0504

capri87 said:


> Hi rudi, how much is the uber mini to mini? And how did u order it?




Please contact / PM Gavin from Tralucent Audio 
His head fi member is : http://www.head-fi.org/u/182734/spkrs01


----------



## Capri87

rudi0504 said:


> Please contact / PM Gavin from Tralucent Audio
> His head fi member is : http://www.head-fi.org/u/182734/spkrs01




Ok thanks


----------



## Advert




----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Just received a new cable for my T70p terminated with an ALO Balanced jack and XLR connectors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looks good mate  
  What are, And how did you do the sockets in the T70's cups?
  Im thinking of doing the same with my DT770 Premium Hybrids


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Looks good mate
> What are, And how did you do the sockets in the T70's cups?
> Im thinking of doing the same with my DT770 Premium Hybrids




Can't take the credit for the work on those mate.......mods were undertaken by Matthew at Forza Audio Works. Male 4 pin mini XLR sockets......I believe these are similar sockets to what Audeze use on the LCD. Well worth it though, I'm really impressed with my T70p especially with balanced cable.


----------



## mpawluk91

Rudi is a headfi celebrity lol 

I feel like we are reporters shoving microphones in his face haha


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> Rudi is a headfi celebrity lol
> 
> I feel like we are reporters shoving microphones in his face haha




Hahaha  
Thank you mpawluk91
I am the crazy celebrity for audio


----------



## rudi0504

capri87 said:


> May I know what's so good about ortafon tips? Why is it so expensive?




Ortofon Eartips build quality is very good 
SQ : 
The Ortofon Eartips is very good to pair with my Tralucent 1+2
More balance in all frequencies 
High : very detail and clean high 
Mid : very sweet and clear mid as well
Bass : very detail and very good impact 
Soundstage : very wide and very good depth 
Separation : very detail 

Note : 
For all iems you must try many Eartips , which ones is good / synergy with your iems
For example : Ortofon eartips is not so good for my Earsonic SM 64 V1, for my Erasonic SM64 
 V1 is better with shure Silicon Eartips .

This is IMO


----------



## akhyar

capri87 said:


> May I know what's so good about ortafon tips? Why is it so expensive?




The price is not that expensive if u compare it to those from Shure, Westone, V-Moda, etc. but people that already use them swear by them.
Right now on my TG!334 I'm using V-Moda tips as I found them the most comfortable compared to the stock black tips, Heir-lookalike tips, UE tips but the isolation suffers coz of the soft silicone


----------



## rudi0504

My longest battery life portable amp :

Source : AK 120
Amp : JL Audio japan BAB III JE 
iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW 
Cable : Fit Ear 000 iem cable 
 Tralucent Audio UBER cable mini to mini 

SQ : audiophile SQ for long distance traveling 
 BAB III JE can last for 300 hours with single charge


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Rudi I bet you have an impressive charging station...


----------



## garcsa

Dear *Capri87,*
   
  They make excellent pickups!!!
   

   
  Buy a pair of Monoprice 8320, and that's it!


----------



## bcollier

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Get yourself a Sony DSC-RX100


 
  I agree with this, or at least the fact that awesome new compact cameras have come out since the s100. I picked it up in early 2012 before a trip to Costa Rica, and then used it again in Africa. The size made it really handy, but it's been surpassed by other sensors. It's also never going to be great for distance nature shots --- only 5x optical on the zoom.


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> Rudi I bet you have an impressive charging station...




Hi grokit
You are right from all my portable rigs
For traveling I like to take amp so small as possible and battery life as long as possible 
Like arrow 4 G or pico slim or JL Audio BAB III JE


----------



## Jason36

My Work Rig for Today:
   
  Source - AK100
  Amp - ALO Rx Mk-3B
  IEM - Tzar 350 with Magnus 1
  IC - Forza AudioWorks Silver Mini to Mini


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

bcollier said:


> I agree with this, or at least the fact that awesome new compact cameras have come out since the s100. I picked it up in early 2012 before a trip to Costa Rica, and then used it again in Africa. The size made it really handy, but it's been surpassed by other sensors. It's also never going to be great for distance nature shots --- only 5x optical on the zoom.



To me, it's the best compact camera for a reasonable price. 
Of course the DSC-RX1 or some Leica models do take better pictures, but those cameras are stupidly expensive.

Mucho of topico, me know.


----------



## Capri87

rudi0504 said:


> Ortofon Eartips build quality is very good
> SQ :
> The Ortofon Eartips is very good to pair with my Tralucent 1+2
> More balance in all frequencies
> ...




I see...wow, luckily I've not bought ortofon tips yet cos I'm using sm64 v2 haha...so what tips do u recommend for sm64? I'm currently using shure olives which I think it's quite a good one


----------



## Capri87

garcsa said:


> Dear *Capri87,*
> 
> 
> They make excellent pickups!!!
> ...




Hi Garcsa, may I know this reply is in response to which of my posts? And what's the golden thing?


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





capri87 said:


> Hi Garcsa, may I know this reply is in response to which of my posts? And what's the golden thing?


 
  You asked:"May I know what's so good about ortafon tips? Why is it so expensive?"
If somewhere exist ORTAFON  brand, sorry!
  The golden thing is an ORTOFON MC 20 SUPER LP pickup.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> You asked:"May I know what's so good about ortafon tips? Why is it so expensive?"
> If somewhere exist ORTAFON  brand, sorry!
> The golden thing is an ORTOFON MC 20 SUPER LP pickup.


 
  ...but you know - we are not at the same frequency - so forget it, and I'm really sorry. Regards!


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> ...but you know - we are not at the same frequency - so forget it, and I'm really sorry. Regards!


 
   
  Nup, made your point. It was also educative for us in the portable thread to learn about Ortofon's history and how it received its place in the HiFi scene!


----------



## kneel

Here's my daily companion


----------



## Capri87

garcsa said:


> ...but you know - we are not at the same frequency - so forget it, and I'm really sorry. Regards!




Yeah don't have to apologize, it's always to have an extra knowledge


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kneel said:


> Here's my daily companion


 
  What dap is that?


----------



## kneel

that's a cowon c2


----------



## garcsa

Okay, so, it was some 25 or 30 years ago when....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Ortofon just reminded me to my younger years. These MC20S was in my Stabi/Stogi system (+ Luxman tube amp + Quad ESLs). Now I'm happy to enjoy my WAV files through my portable audio (J3, Clip+, Waterline, CAL...). BTW WAV files :  maybe I'm old fashioned - but I don't beleive in losless file compression, and what is worth (or best ... ) I can always hear the difference - in blind testings, too , made by my friends - between FLAC and WAV. Long live r'n'r !


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Nup, made your point. It was also educative for us in the portable thread to learn about Ortofon's history and how it received its place in the HiFi scene!


 
  Exactly, here's my current Ortofon on my Debut Carbon (2nd system)


----------



## robm321

Mmmm, vinyl


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

First turntable pic in the portable thread?


----------



## Podster

My apologies BUJeff, I did not have a close up of the Ortofon


----------



## rudi0504

capri87 said:


> I see...wow, luckily I've not bought ortofon tips yet cos I'm using sm64 v2 haha...so what tips do u recommend for sm64? I'm currently using shure olives which I think it's quite a good one




For sm 64 v1 I use Shure silicon eartip I. Grey colour .


----------



## Paul Graham

Haven't posted in a while - 
   
  iPhone 4s
  Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD
  Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo
  Nordost Odin ic
  Graham Slee Voyager
  Sony MDR SA-5000
   
  Also taken with Forza Audioworks CLAS single ended interconnect kit.
   
   

   

   

   

   

   
   

   
   
  Chris Jones's Roadhouses & Automobiles never sounded better! Well to me so far anyway lol!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





podster said:


> My apologies BUJeff, I did not have a close up of the Ortofon


 
   
  No apologies required.  I like reporting on uniqueness....


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> For sm 64 v1 I use Shure silicon eartip I. Grey colour .


 
  Have you already tried the Westone Star tips with them? A lot of people like that combo. Still on the brink to order some. I get really good seal with the standard tips, but other tips might improve the sound more....


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> My Work Rig for Today:
> 
> Source - AK100
> Amp - ALO Rx Mk-3B
> ...


 
   
  Pretty sexy. Do you get any hiss? The Clas -Db and MkIII combination users say there is slight hissing with sensitive IEM. I see from your profile you are an original Clas owner as well. How do you find AK100 vs Clas dac wise?


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Mmmm, vinyl


 
  THX robm321, you have any vinyl coming thru the VR4's? The Carbon is new to my Klipsch/Jolida setup, this is a shot of my baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I better stop or BUJeff is going to get me


----------



## Jason36

lfc_sl said:


> Pretty sexy. Do you get any hiss? The Clas -Db and MkIII combination users say there is slight hissing with sensitive IEM. I see from your profile you are an original Clas owner as well. How do you find AK100 vs Clas dac wise?




Thanks LFC_SL, With my Tzar 350 / ASG 1.2 / HD650 and T70p I don't get any discernable background hiss from the Rx Mk3.....when I owned the A.4i I did get a fair bit of background hiss.

As for the Class Solo Vs AK100 it's hard to say really because I haven't actually done any critical listening or comparing yet.

To my ears at the moment I would say they are very comparable and wouldn't like to say one is better than the other really. The Solo is used with my iPhone 4S (Spotify) and my 128Gb iPad 4 and of course the ak100 is a stand alone DAP......however I do find that the AK100 connected to the Rx and using balanced out is just an utterly amazing sound. I would say that the AK100 connected to the Rx with Tzar 350 does just pip the Solo / Rx / iPhone / Tzar 350 combo especially with the AK's ability to play Hi Res files.


----------



## LFC_SL

Many thanks. The second gen Clas -Db + Alo MKIII blew me away at the London meet. Regardless whichever route is still pretty expensive though (I do understand of course a dap is standalone and amp is optional but who does not like shiny things)
   
  Need to get my hands on AK120 for a demo


----------



## Jason36

lfc_sl said:


> Many thanks. The second gen Clas -Db + Alo MKIII blew me away at the London meet. Regardless whichever route is still pretty expensive though (I do understand of course a dap is standalone and amp is optional but who does not like shiny things)
> 
> Need to get my hands on AK120 for a demo




Yeah I'm thinking about upgrading to the -DB and running a fully balanced rig.......just trying to work out whether that's the route I want to go down or whether the AK100 may get more and more use.

I find that the Ak100 is very good as an extremely small and very portable DAP, but I do sometimes feel that it is underpowered (for instance the Tzar 350 need to have the volume at 65 and that doesn't sound loud and the aK100 maxes out at 75). Connecting the AK100 to the RX improves the volume and expands the soundstage and dynamics....especially with balanced out


----------



## Greed

Thoroughly enjoying the simplicity of a stand-alone DAP. So far, loving the sound with this pairing. Will need to test out some of my other toys with it, but I'm quite impressed with the SQ of the new AK120.


----------



## mtthefirst

My new DAC/tube Amp.
   
  VentureCraft Go-Dap TT + Fitear MH335DW.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





greed said:


> Thoroughly enjoying the simplicity of a stand-alone DAP. So far, loving the sound with this pairing. Will need to test out some of my other toys with it, but I'm quite impressed with the SQ of the new AK120.


 
   
  First AK120 in the States?  At least on Head-Fi...


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> First AK120 in the States?  At least on Head-Fi...


 
   
  Haha... don't think so, lee730 has had his for a bit now and I believe he lives in Hawaii. Not sure about others...


----------



## rudi0504

greed said:


> Thoroughly enjoying the simplicity of a stand-alone DAP. So far, loving the sound with this pairing. Will need to test out some of my other toys with it, but I'm quite impressed with the SQ of the new AK120.




Congrats Greed 
AK 120 + tralucent audio 1+2 with UBER cable = excellent SQ for portable on the go


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> My new DAC/tube Amp.
> 
> VentureCraft Go-Dap TT + Fitear MH335DW.




Congrats mtthefirst for your first owner in head fi go dap TT
What kind of op amp do you use for go dap TT ?
Please share your impression compare to go dap x LME 49860 
Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

​


tom yum goong said:


> Have you already tried the Westone Star tips with them? A lot of people like that combo. Still on the brink to order some. I get really good seal with the standard tips, but other tips might improve the sound more....




I haven't heard Westone Star tips 
The shipping cost to indonesia is to expensive about 35 Usd , that's why I hold to buy Westone Star tips .


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats mtthefirst for your first owner in head fi go dap TT
> What kind of op amp do you use for go dap TT ?
> Please share your impression compare to go dap x LME 49860
> Thank you


 
  Pre-amp stage is Raytheon 6111SQ Sub MT tube. For power-amp stage, they use NJM 8080 that surface mount onto the PCB, so it can't be replaced. My pre-order deal also come with dual Raytheon 5707 tube but they will ship later this month due to last minute modification.
   
  My initial impression on TT is that it's warm and very smooth. Clarity is not as good as LME49860.
   
  Here is the inside.


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> Pre-amp stage is Raytheon 6111SQ Sub MT tube. For power-amp stage, they use NJM 8080 that surface mount onto the PCB, so it can't be replaced. My pre-order deal also come with dual Raytheon 5707 tube but they will ship later this month due to last minute modification.
> 
> My initial impression on TT is that it's warm and very smooth. Clarity is not as good as LME49860.
> 
> Here is the inside.




Thsnk you mtthefirst 
This what I worry about clarity , if less than my go dap x LME 49860 , than this time I skip 

How is power wise , which one is more power ?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thsnk you mtthefirst
> This what I worry about clarity , if less than my go dap x LME 49860 , than this time I skip
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Pretty much the same between X and TT. On the box, it said 80mW at 32Ω but it's actually 120mW at 32Ω.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





greed said:


> Thoroughly enjoying the simplicity of a stand-alone DAP. So far, loving the sound with this pairing. Will need to test out some of my other toys with it, but I'm quite impressed with the SQ of the new AK120.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 

 Great rig, I have the same apart from the Uber. How is it in terms in ergonomics ? (the sound I am not asking...) Could you use it on the go ?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Great rig, I have the same apart from the Uber. How is it in terms in ergonomics ? (the sound I am not asking...) Could you use it on the go ?


 
   
  I wish, but I can say with 100% certainty... you wouldn't want to take this cable outside. It might be well suited for traveling, meaning in an area were you can sit down, not moving around, but the one (rather larger) con that I have with the cable is the ergonomics and fragility. Even adjusting and moving my head (bopping my head to the beat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) can bring some weird strain on the cable which is a definite no-no. The sound is amazing, so if you are okay with a cable that keeps you stationary (for the most part) than the uBer might be for you. I haven't tried it on the go yet, but I'm scared to try, so if you get it, YMMV.


----------



## akhyar

rudi0504 said:


> ​I haven't heard Westone Star tips
> The shipping cost to indonesia is to expensive about 35 Usd , that's why I hold to buy Westone Star tips .




Hi Rudi,
You can buy the Westone Star tips from an eBay seller in Canada. I believed it is ard US$19, with postage included. Got mine from him. I used them on my SE215 Ltd


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





greed said:


> I wish, but I can say with 100% certainty... you wouldn't want to take this cable outside. It might be well suited for traveling, meaning in an area were you can sit down, not moving around, but the one (rather larger) con that I have with the cable is the ergonomics and fragility. Even adjusting and moving my head (bopping my head to the beat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's what I thought...thanks


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> That's what I thought...thanks




I have use always at home , never use for on the go .
It is painful if broken 

Same like beautiful girl like model , high Maintanance and must handle with care


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Greed

Longest post and most pictures in one post... ever.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





greed said:


> Longest post and most pictures in one post... ever.


 
  +1


----------



## miceblue

I don't think all of those photos were really necessary. At least put them in a compact spoiler tag saying what it contains. XD
   
  And what's with the black [gun]powder?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Here is a nice LiFePo4 battery from China
> 
> http://www.colorfly.eu/index_faq_deboch.html
> 
> ...


 
  Could we get some pics of that battery ?


----------



## rasmushorn

Mail from CEO:
   
  "Dear marketing department.
  We have this battery being released for sale next month. Could you come up with a little box or something for transportation. If you have any ideas on how to make it different from all the other products on the market feel free to do so.
  -CEO
   
  P.S. I am out of office for the next 6 weeks. Just go ahead and implement your ideas so we're ready for launch when I am back."


----------



## krismusic

rudi0504 said:


> Same like beautiful girl like model , high Maintanance and must handle with care



Mate. If you think there is any remote similarity between a bit of wire and a beautiful girl. It has obviously been a while!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

What the heck am I looking at here?
 Please don't tell me that the SQ changes with the external battery pack you are using.
 That sounds so rediculous 
 It looks pretty, sure, but.....seriously?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Okay, that is way to exotic for me 
 I don't even know how a battery can affect the SQ. Sound science at it's best.


----------



## Paul Graham

Two of my four cables Im waiting on arrived today.
 Thank you Frank, Build quality as always is phenomenal & it sounds divine! 
 Cant wait to get my Beyer balanced recable and balanced to Single ended adaptor. Then I'll be set for any rig.
 Until I get the SR71-B that is lol!!
  
 So here's my Fully Balanced rig...
 ( Ive also added a few shots with my IE8's for a complete Silver Poison Setup. )
  
 iPhone 4s running EQ Pro ( FLAC enabled )
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD
 CypherLabs Algorhythm Solo
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison Coaxial IC
 iBasso Boomslang 2 DB2
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison Balanced IC 
 iBasso Pelican PB2
 Toxic Cables White Widow Balanced recable
 Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals
 Sennheiser IE8 with Single Ended Silver Poison


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Two of my four cables Im waiting on arrived today.
> Thank you Frank, Build quality as always is phenomenal & it sounds divine!
> Cant wait to get my Beyer balanced recable and balanced to Single ended adaptor. Then I'll be set for any rig.
> Until I get the SR71-B that is lol!!
> ...


 
  Hello,
   
  Besides the fact that you could kill a bear cub with that stack, I do not understand how it works...if you want a fully balanced from idevice, you need CLAS + Balanced DAC + Balanced AMP ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Paul Graham

This is still balanced.
   
  0's & 1's from iPhone to Clas, 0's & 1's then go onto the Boomslang via Coax.
  Boomslang and Pelican are connected via a balanced interconnect, And finally the HD25's are also balanced.
   
  I will eventually have the balanced CLAS and an SR71-B However, Due to saving for a house, This is my budget Balanced rig if you like.
   
  Not for everyone but hey ho, I love it and thats what matters right?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> This is still balanced.
> 
> 0's & 1's from iPhone to Clas, 0's & 1's then go onto the Boomslang via Coax.
> Boomslang and Pelican are connected via a balanced interconnect, And finally the HD25's are also balanced.
> ...


 

 Oh I was just kidding about the size, the rig looks awesome. It was more of a technical question as I understand nothing about balanced


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> This is still balanced.
> 
> 0's & 1's from iPhone to Clas, 0's & 1's then go onto the Boomslang via Coax.
> Boomslang and Pelican are connected via a balanced interconnect, And finally the HD25's are also balanced.
> ...


 
  You know what that word means, right? 

 Looks super cool, though. I would love to listen to a balanced rig before I die :'(


----------



## Paul Graham

I do unfortunately lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  This is pretty much it now this year apart from a few more cables & a pair of HE-400's.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Two of my four cables Im waiting on arrived today.
> Thank you Frank, Build quality as always is phenomenal & it sounds divine!
> Cant wait to get my Beyer balanced recable and balanced to Single ended adaptor. Then I'll be set for any rig.
> Until I get the SR71-B that is lol!!
> ...


 
   
   
  Quite the Tower of Power you have there!!!


----------



## DefQon

Ok guys I haven't posted in this portable thread in a long time since I broke away from a portable rig. 
   
  But things have changed for the better and I've gotten back into portable gear.
   
  Here are some pictures.
   
  Gear consist of Sony SACD transport as Crystal Piccolo'd to my SRM-Xh amplifier to my SR-202. I also have my Compaq laptop sandwiched in there if I want to change my source, you know an extra "DAP" doesn't hurt, now does it?
   

   

   

   
   
  Here's a shot of how I take my portable gear around the place "on the go"
   

   
  The front pockets are used to hold the solar inverter and I have a special umbrella and cap that has 190watt solar panels to provide the juice to power my portable rig....
   
  ....it's _pretty _portable aye?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

DefQon, I would really advise you to carry one of these with you:

  You don't want to get the parts too hot.


----------



## DefQon

Ohh true, an eski will surely keep my food cool as well as music bliss through my ears from my setup. Winning!


----------



## Paul Graham

My two current Go-To rigs -


----------



## Paul Graham

And something a tad more portable, 
  And I like the way my colours match lol...
   
  iPhone 5 running EQ Pro
  V-Moda V80 TrueBloods


----------



## Paul Graham

So to some up my favourite rigs so far -


----------



## rudi0504

^^^
Hooray Paul Graham strike back 
Congrats for your new rigs 
I have the balance dac and amp combo like your : iBasso PB 2 and DB2 

dB2 is very good dac , if pair later with AK 100 and AK 120


----------



## Paul Graham

One more lot lol...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> ^^^
> Hooray Paul Graham strike back
> Congrats for your new rigs
> I have the balance dac and amp combo like your : iBasso PB 2 and DB2
> ...


 
   
  Thank you Rudi my friend 
  This is something I plan to do later on  Either that or the new Little Dot DAP.
  p.s. PLEASE post a picture of the AK100/AK120 with the DB2/PB2 combo!!  pretty please lol...


----------



## mechgamer123

defqon said:


> Ok guys I haven't posted in this portable thread in a long time since I broke away from a portable rig.
> 
> But things have changed for the better and I've gotten back into portable gear.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh...
That's the best portable rig I've ever seen!


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Not if you were master pickup artist, LOL
> 
> Seriously, have you compared the differences in sound quality between charging your USB powered devices with different external battery packs?
> 
> ...




I have compare only for two power bank with : 
Lithium ion 
Lithium polymer 

Normally with lithium polymer has better SQ compare to lithium ion 
Note 
It is very important the brand from this battery inside the power bank .
Until now the best battery is from SANYO Japan for power bank or use for my portable amp 
IMO 

Your post from deboch is very interesting 

Did you hear the SQ if you charge with deboch power bank ?
How compare to other power bank 
What for is the powder inside the tube?

I charge my AK 120 always with my power bank HANE , until now still the best in term 
Of transparency and tonal balance and bring very clear SQ and crispy high IMO


----------



## rudi0504

krismusic said:


> Mate. If you think there is any remote similarity between a bit of wire and a beautiful girl. It has obviously been a while!




I am sorry , is was OOT 
Tralucent Audio UBER Cable is excellent in SQ 
Minus only durability must handle with care, as long you use in the same direction should be no problem with broken the cable .


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> It all began with this post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/4470#post_9491097
> 
> ...




I am agree with you , that battery is like heart for all portable audio gear 
LIke portable AMP and DAP and DAC

I and my friends have done so many brand for our Stax amp Srm 002 and now my Wagnus Epsilon as well 
The result from so many brands battery on the market in Indonesia as follow :

The best SQ in term tonal balance , clarity , transparency , detail , sweet and clear mid , better bass detail and bass impact :

1st ranking : Sanyo Alkaline battery 1,5 volt 
2nd ranking : ABC alkaline battery 1,5 volt local brand
3rd ranking : Panasonic alkaline 1,5 volt 






Nots : 

This is the same for rechargeable battery 1,5 Volt , please try from many brands ,you can hear the SQ different very noticeable .

This is my IMO


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ok guys I haven't posted in this portable thread in a long time since I broke away from a portable rig.
> 
> But things have changed for the better and I've gotten back into portable gear.
> 
> ...


 
  Daaang. You're really going all-out for a portable rig aren't you. 
   
  Oh well, at least you'll have home listening quality sound wherever you go.


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> ^^
> 
> dB2 is very good dac , if pair later with AK 100 and AK 120




So how does that work Rudi?

Optical out from the AK100 into the optical in of the DB2 DAC?

I assume that bypasses the AK100 DAC therefore just using the AK100 as a transport? I assume you then need to go DB2 into amp (preferably DB2 -> PB2 Balanced?) and then Balanced out from the Amp?


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Thank you Rudi my friend
> This is something I plan to do later on  Either that or the new Little Dot DAP.
> p.s. PLEASE post a picture of the AK100/AK120 with the DB2/PB2 combo!!  pretty please lol...




I agree Rudi.....lets see how that works and looks?

Also Rudi any chance you can connect the AK100 to the CLAS Solo (original) ie. Ak100 -> CLAS Solo -> Rx Mk3 -> IEM/HP???? Is that Possible??


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> So how does that work Rudi?
> 
> Optical out from the AK100 into the optical in of the DB2 DAC?
> 
> I assume that bypasses the AK100 DAC therefore just using the AK100 as a transport? I assume you then need to go DB2 into amp (preferably DB2 -> PB2 Balanced?) and then Balanced out from the Amp?


 
   
  You have it correct Jason


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> I agree Rudi.....lets see how that works and looks?
> 
> Also Rudi any chance you can connect the AK100 to the CLAS Solo (original) ie. Ak100 -> CLAS Solo -> Rx Mk3 -> IEM/HP???? Is that Possible??




Class solo original is dac for iDevice only 
You can not use for AK 100 or AK 120 
It is not possible


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> You have it correct Jason







jason36 said:


> So how does that work Rudi?
> 
> Optical out from the AK100 into the optical in of the DB2 DAC?
> 
> I assume that bypasses the AK100 DAC therefore just using the AK100 as a transport? I assume you then need to go DB2 into amp (preferably DB2 -> PB2 Balanced?) and then Balanced out from the Amp?




Hi all 

I have now picture from AK 100 with Ibasso DB2 from my friend set up 

Source : Ak 100 mod 
Dac : IBasso DB2 balance dac
Amp: alo Rx 3 b 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 1

AK 100 to DB 2 use optical cable 
My friend mod his AK 100, that he mod the line in to COAX line OUT 
He use coax cable between AK 100 mod to DB2
DB 2 to alo Rx 3 B use RSA to Hiroshe balance cable 

Note :
The schematic is the same if you use Ibasso PB 2 as balance amp 
You use hiroshe to hiroshe balance cable between DB2 and PB 2 , like Paul done i his rigs above 

Use coaxial cable in his mod AK 100






Use optical cable in his AK 100 stock


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks pretty sick 
  How does the Intruder perform in comparison to the Pelican?


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Looks pretty sick
> How does the Intruder perform in comparison to the Pelican?




Yes it look not so good , but the sq is very good 
Intruder has more power on high gain to drive my LCD 2
More balance , wider soundstage , better bass impact , midrange is sweet like tube sound IMO


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ok guys I haven't posted in this portable thread in a long time since I broke away from a portable rig.
> 
> But things have changed for the better and I've gotten back into portable gear.
> 
> ...


 
  Are you kidding? If not, big respect. If yes, big respect , too!


----------



## gikigill

You got some Russian competitors DefQon


----------



## keepitsimple

Defqon


----------



## longbowbbs

"Portable" is a relative term apparently....


----------



## DefQon

longbowbbs said:


> "Portable" is a relative term apparently....


I wouldn't call any of the bricks posted here portable. Transportable? Sure..which is one common thing between mine and there's.


----------



## longbowbbs

I can picture the faces of the Coffee shop crowd when they dump the contents of those bags out and order a latte'


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

How about splitting the thread into a "Portable Rig" and a "Transportable Rig" thread?
 I really wouldn't mind that.
 Both of these categories have a lot to offer.


----------



## DefQon

tom yum goong said:


> How about splitting the thread into a "Portable Rig" and a "Transportable Rig" thread?
> 
> I really wouldn't mind that.
> 
> Both of these categories have a lot to offer.


Ditto to this idea.


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> How about splitting the thread into a "Portable Rig" and a "Transportable Rig" thread?
> I really wouldn't mind that.
> Both of these categories have a lot to offer.


 
  +1


----------



## krismusic

I really think that a lot of this "stack" business is gear fetish. No disrespect intended.


----------



## rudi0504

My Stax Desktop rigs 

Source : AK 120 
Amp : Stax Srm 252
Headphone : Stax SR 007 mk 2
Cable :RCA cable Stereovox Vespa 2,00 m 

http://www.gcaudio.com/products/reviews/infostereovox.html

SQ : Stax set up need properly source , AK 120 is very good pair with Srm 252 and Sr 007 mk2 
 With properly SQ increase significant 








Cable connection Stax Srm 252 to Ak 120 use RCA Stereovox Vespa to Audio Quest converter RCA to mini


----------



## Jason36

Well I'm gonna bring it back to ground level with my current simple and extremely portable solution I have been listening to this afternoon - 

AK100 -> Tzar 350 IEM with Magnus 1 Cable


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +1000
   
  These 5-inch high rigs with 4 different components powering LCD-3's aren't exactly portable at all....
   
  This is portable

   
  This is portable

   
  This is portable

   
  This is anything but portable

   
   
  As defqon indirectly mentioned, you might as well slap a Schiit Magni/Modi combo with a netbook and call it portable based on these ridiculous rigs.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> +1000
> 
> These 5-inch high rigs with 4 different components powering LCD-3's aren't exactly portable at all....
> 
> ...


 
   
  But I bet those bricks sound batter than a Clip w/ a C5. What ever makes people happy IMO.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





greed said:


> But I bet those bricks sound batter than a Clip w/ a C5. What ever makes people happy IMO.


 
  More like "Whatever fits in this thread"
 Nobody here wants to take the people their fun away.


----------



## miceblue

Well yeah. If you're mobile listening though, like a true portable user, how much better is your $3000 rig going to sound compared to a $250 one, and is it worth spending $3000 for a unit you'll be actively using for less than 2 hours at a time? Then if you bring up "well you can take these bricks with you wherever you want," you could say the same thing for a netbook + UD100 + Objective 2 and you'll probably get better sound out of that than from a brick rig for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Jason36

Here's another iteration of my PORTABLE rig :

AK100 -> Beyerdynamic T70p (modified with Dual Entry Mini XLR) -> Forza AudioWorks Claire HP Cable


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Here's another iteration of my PORTABLE rig :
> 
> AK100 -> Beyerdynamic T70p (modified with Dual Entry Mini XLR) -> Forza AudioWorks Claire HP Cable


 
  That cable looks sick!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Here's another iteration of my PORTABLE rig :
> 
> AK100 -> Beyerdynamic T70p (modified with Dual Entry Mini XLR) -> Forza AudioWorks Claire HP Cable


 
   
  Nice one mate 
   
  And for everyone else, Lets not let this thread degrade in an argument over the specifics of what is deemed portable or not?!
  I for one have what I call a very portable rig ( Voyager and rockbox'd 5.5 video ) but I also consider my 4 stack rig portable, In the sense that I can carry it in a shoulder bag with cans, And listen to it where ever I choose. IMO it's still portable if you can pick it up and take it with you.
  Transportable / Portable.... whats the point in arguing? Surely this thread is just a means for us to all share our beloved rigs and our methods of listening to high quality audio?! 
   
  Paul


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Well yeah. If you're mobile listening though, like a true portable user, how much better is your $3000 rig going to sound compared to a $250 one, and is it worth spending $3000 for a unit you'll be actively using for less than 2 hours at a time? Then if you bring up "well you can take these bricks with you wherever you want," you could say the same thing for a netbook + UD100 + Objective 2 and you'll probably get better sound out of that than from a brick rig for a fraction of the price.


 
   
  Not sure, guess that would depend on the listener and their sense of value and convenience. I for one would laugh (in a good way) if I saw someone with DefQon's type of rig. Lugging it around wouldn't be fun, but the sound... oh sweet bliss.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Pleaae keep posting your rigs
> The Grass from neighbour is always greener than our grass
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Rudi,
  Yes the lightning is a bit annoying. I even have some older 30 pin accessories that don't work even with the certified Apple lightning to 30 pin adapter. Notably my most important one - the car FM transmitter. It works fine with my 7G classic however, and any other iPod. How odd. Hopefully though the technology of the lightning will provide us better things in the future, we will see.
   
  With that said, here's my ultra portable and very decent sounding setup I've been using this week:
   
  iPod touch 5G > Magnus 1 > Heir Audio 4.A (R.I.P Heir)
   
  Although the 8.A is arguably more versatile and certainly more fun, the 4.A is no slouch. A clean and smooth sound that does well with many genres


----------



## Oregonian

This what you looking for as portable?  iPod Nano----->BK-------->ZO----->Q40's................yeah, it thumps.


----------



## mtthefirst

My VentureCraft collections.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^^ Somebody should get a free t-shirt or something....


----------



## mpawluk91

Has anybody here actually amped an iPod touch 1st gen via line out? I mean everyone says it sucks and the other touches blew it away, first of all the 1st gen itouch was the last ipod to ever feature a wolfson chip, I'm sure the bad sound quality is because the internal amp sucks.

I feel it would be competitive with an IMOD 5.5 because it still has a wolfson and improved circuitry over the 5.5


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> And for everyone else, Lets not let this thread degrade in an argument over the specifics of what is deemed portable or not?!
> I for one have what I call a very portable rig ( Voyager and rockbox'd 5.5 video ) but I also consider my 4 stack rig portable, In the sense that I can carry it in a shoulder bag with cans, And listen to it where ever I choose. IMO it's still portable if you can pick it up and take it with you.
> ...




I am agree with you Paul 
The goal to share the possibility from many portable / transportable audio gear here .
With the pictures all Head Fi er friends can more understand what is going on .
IMO


----------



## JoeDoe

tom yum goong said:


> How about splitting the thread into a "Portable Rig" and a "Transportable Rig" thread?
> 
> I really wouldn't mind that.
> 
> Both of these categories have a lot to offer.


+1


----------



## rudi0504

thegrobe said:


> Thanks Rudi,
> Yes the lightning is a bit annoying. I even have some older 30 pin accessories that don't work even with the certified Apple lightning to 30 pin adapter. Notably my most important one - the car FM transmitter. It works fine with my 7G classic however, and any other iPod. How odd. Hopefully though the technology of the lightning will provide us better things in the future, we will see.
> 
> With that said, here's my ultra portable and very decent sounding setup I've been using this week:
> ...




Thank you that you are like me a bit disappointed with lightning connection 
I hope apple can hear from the customer specially for audio SQ 
And always improve their audio SQ , if not they can lost the competition again another brand .
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> My VentureCraft collections.




Congrats for your Venture Craft collection 
Only one left Typhoon


----------



## rudi0504

oregonian said:


> This what you looking for as portable?  iPod Nano----->BK-------->ZO----->Q40's................yeah, it thumps.




Looks cool your rigs and your picture


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Has anybody here actually amped an iPod touch 1st gen via line out? I mean everyone says it sucks and the other touches blew it away, first of all the 1st gen itouch was the last ipod to ever feature a wolfson chip, I'm sure the bad sound quality is because the internal amp sucks.
> 
> I feel it would be competitive with an IMOD 5.5 because it still has a wolfson and improved circuitry over the 5.5


 
   
  I beg to differ, the headphone out of the 5/5.5 is better than the others. Having _a_ wolfson chip is not the same as having _the_ wolfson chip, and the 5/5.5-gen classic is the only one with the WM87588G


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I beg to differ, the headphone out of the 5/5.5 is better than the others. Having _a_ wolfson chip is not the same as having _the_ wolfson chip, and the 5/5.5-gen classic is the only one with the WM87588G


 
  As a 5.5G owner, my response to your post is this....


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> As a 5.5G owner, my response to your post is this....


 
  I agree, any other iPod I play will only be through a CLAS, except that good ol' 5.5.  But that's just me!


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  5G iPod owner too.

   

   
  I still regret dropping it on accident...otherwise it would be in like-new condition. 
   
  Also is there any way to change the battery? Mine only lasts ~3 hours.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> 5G iPod owner too.
> 
> 
> I still regret dropping it on accident...otherwise it would be in like-new condition.
> ...


 
   
   
  Yes, people change the batteries in them quite often. I believe there is a special little tool you need to open the iPod up, but I'm not 100% sure of that.


----------



## aqtaket

My humble rig:
  A stock AK100+Listrid FW patch1 + SE535ltd-j + Oyaide HPC-SE cable (I really enjoy the cable both aesthetically and sonically )


----------



## RyannB13

iPod classic 160GB, Fiio E07K, Fiio L9 LOD, Shure SE215Ltd. I'm already obsessed and just starting out. Sorry for the bad camera pic. I just wanted a photo of my rig on here. I am also looking for a better LOD. Thanks


----------



## Jason36

aqtaket said:


> My humble rig:
> A stock AK100+Listrid FW patch1 + SE535ltd-j + Oyaide HPC-SE cable (I really enjoy the cable both aesthetically and sonically )




Nice rig bud 

How do the SE535 sound with the stock AK100?

Do the SE535 fit in the pelican case as well as the AK100 when not used? I was thinking of getting for mine but ideally want to keep my AK100 and Tzar 350 in it together.


----------



## Jason36

mtthefirst said:


> My VentureCraft collections.




Quite a collection you have there mate.....which would you say is the best / your favourite?


----------



## Jason36

tom yum goong said:


> That cable looks sick!




Cheers Tom,

The cable is awesome, is built solidly and sounds amazing......as a whole the T70p work really well with the stock AK100


----------



## aqtaket

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Nice rig bud
> 
> How do the SE535 sound with the stock AK100?
> 
> Do the SE535 fit in the pelican case as well as the AK100 when not used? I was thinking of getting for mine but ideally want to keep my AK100 and Tzar 350 in it together.


 

 Thanks, man!
  SE535+AK100+cable fit into Pelican 1010 prfectly. The silly thing I did is buying some special foam pad for cutting. This case and rig do not need it. The case is lined with something  like rubber and nothing rattles and moves inside.
  As for SE535ltd-japan - I'm loving the sound.
  But I prefer it with the first Listrid's patch - I read you had some issues with your AK100 because of that. With the patch the sound is more dynamic, the bass and localization of instruments are awsome!
  Also I\d never thought that upgrading a cable would make such a difference...


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Quite a collection you have there mate.....which would you say is the best / your favourite?


 
  That would be Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE with ALO the National. My new Go-Dap TT is in the second.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> My VentureCraft collections.


 
  Very nice.  I tell you l reading this thread makes me feel better, I am up to four complete portable set ups with dacs and amps.  I was starting to worry.


----------



## snapple10

Laundry rig


----------



## rudi0504

My 3 DAC for IDevice :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt Muse 02 
 Cyberlabs Class -dB 2.00 Vrms latest version
 Fostex Hp P1
Amp : WAGNUS Epsilon 
 Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : LCD 3 with Norse Reign cable 
Cable : Tralucent UBER mini to mini and RSA to RSA 
 Venture Craft Lod to USB 
 Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 mini USB to Lod


----------



## Accoun

jason36 said:


> AK100 -> Beyerdynamic T70p (modified with Dual Entry Mini XLR) -> Forza AudioWorks Claire HP Cable




You're from UK? Nice to see Forza doing well internationally (known him mostly more locally, from Polish audio forums).


----------



## blackwolf05

Hey guys, I have an original Algorhythm solo for sale along with top notch alo interconnects if anyone is interested in taking their portable rig to the next level! 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/668263/algorhythm-solo-original-dac
   
  Enjoying the pics of all these awesome rigs!


----------



## mpawluk91

grokit said:


> I beg to differ, the headphone out of the 5/5.5 is better than the others. Having _a_ wolfson chip is not the same as having _the_ wolfson chip, and the 5/5.5-gen classic is the only one with the WM87588G


In the end you are probably right bro but I like to MYTHbust, think of it like this 

Apple put that awesome dac in the ipod video because it was more entertainment based (watching videos/movies) and they accidentally made an awesome music player 

But... The first gen itouch which came very shortly after the 5.5 was even more entertainment based (so you see my interest now?) 

More than likely apple had some kind of a contract deal with wolfson so a high end dac would probably cost about the same to manufacture as a crappy one, you know they're goal was only to improve

So I went ahead and sent my 5.5 out for an internal Imod and also bought a 32gb 1st gen itouch in mint condition.

I will construct a very honest and detailed comparison between an IMOD 5.5, a regular unmoded 5.5, a 4th gen itouch 64gb, and a 1st gen itouch. All will use line out, same amp/switches, same cans, same exact music files, same LOD cable

I know the itouch has better wiring and circuitry than any ipod video, ... This shall be EPIC

Everyone says the 1st itouch sounds like crap but c'mon man REALLY!? Why would any other itouch sound better?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> In the end you are probably right bro but I like to MYTHbust, think of it like this
> 
> Apple put that awesome dac in the ipod video because it was more entertainment based (watching videos/movies) and they accidentally made an awesome music player
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregonian

mpawluk91 said:


> In the end you are probably right bro but I like to MYTHbust, think of it like this
> 
> Apple put that awesome dac in the ipod video because it was more entertainment based (watching videos/movies) and they accidentally made an awesome music player
> 
> ...




Look forward to the comparison. Sounds great.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I beg to differ, the headphone out of the 5/5.5 is better than the others. Having _a_ wolfson chip is not the same as having _the_ wolfson chip, and the 5/5.5-gen classic is the only one with the WM87588G


 
   
  Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> As a 5.5G owner, my response to your post is this....


 
   
  Agreed. I bought mine new in '06, and I will never sell it. It now has a new battery (easy replacement, just don't break the headphone jack connector in the process) and a 120gb hard drive. Might go SSD when the prices drop low enough.


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> In the end you are probably right bro but I like to MYTHbust, think of it like this
> 
> Apple put that awesome dac in the ipod video because it was more entertainment based (watching videos/movies) and they accidentally made an awesome music player
> 
> ...


 
  You are aware that the imod 5.5 needs an LOD with capacitors in, right?  If not your amp might explode!  (I don't actually know what happens when you don't use capacitors but am led to believe it's bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Using the capacitor LOD with the non-modded ipods will make them sound slightly worse...


----------



## rudi0504

My Fostex HP P1 set up 

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dac : Fostex HP P1 as dac 
Amp : WAGNUS Epsilon S japan 
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with 000 cable 
Cable : Lod to USB diy silver cable 8 braid 
 Tralucent Audio UBER cable mini to mini 
Pelican case 1020 USA


----------



## mpawluk91

suicidal_orange said:


> You are aware that the imod 5.5 needs an LOD with capacitors in, right?  If not your amp might explode!  (I don't actually know what happens when you don't use capacitors but am led to believe it's bad h34r: )  Using the capacitor LOD with the non-modded ipods will make them sound slightly worse...


Yeah I'm having it done by audio minor. He's putting blackgate nx caps inside of it. You can fit internal caps no problem if you have the thick back plate and a cf card mod


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





suicidal_orange said:


> You are aware that the imod 5.5 needs an LOD with capacitors in, right?  If not your amp might explode!  (I don't actually know what happens when you don't use capacitors but am led to believe it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I had two RWA imods a while back.
  A 4th gen ipod photo and a 5.5gen imod with a 240gb hard drive (of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)
   
The 4th gen sounded better so I kept it. 
   
My 4th gen has Backgate capacitors, and the LOD (ALO) I used with the 5.5 had (well some other caps that I forgot the name of{elna?}).
   
Anyhow, I think it greatly depends on what caps will be used with your imod...
   
*EDIT:*  NEVERMIND!^


----------



## wormsdriver

Jh13 > Hisound Studio 3a > Meier Audio Quickstep


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Jh13 > Hisound Studio 3a > Meier Audio Quickstep


 
  Nice!


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Rudi0504,

Where did you order the MH335DW?
They are very hard to find.

Thanks



rudi0504 said:


> My Fostex HP P1 set up
> 
> Source : IPhone 4 S
> Dac : Fostex HP P1 as dac
> ...


----------



## ayaflo

funny now head-fi is giving free tuition to people on Permutations and Combinations - see Rudi's posts here


----------



## fp581

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Rudi0504,
> 
> Where did you order the MH335DW?
> They are very hard to find.
> ...


 
http://fitear.jp/music/order/index.html


----------



## rudi0504

fp581 said:


> http://fitear.jp/music/order/index.html




Thank you for your help 



ayaflo said:


> funny now head-fi is giving free tuition to people on Permutations and Combinations - see Rudi's posts here




My goal is only sharing for head fi friends here what kind combination from audio gear I can do ,and who know somebody can direct buy the best combo and save Money , not like me buy so many audio gear 

Anyway thank you for your input 




lescanadiens said:


> Hi Rudi0504,
> 
> Where did you order the MH335DW?
> They are very hard to find.
> ...


----------



## White Lotus

Current review rig:

- iPod 7th gen 160gb Rockboxed, with wood burl vinyl 
- JDS Labs C421 (OPA2227 Edition)
- HiSoundAudio Wooduo 2
- Fiio L9.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have a pair of Wooduo 2 here with less than 60 hours them Jensy if you know anyone that wants a second pair. Case and tips included. 

Speedy postage too.


----------



## White Lotus

Dat postage speed 

I just received these as a review pair. What's the etiquette here? I searched for existing reviews, and you have already done one - it's great, by the way! 

Do I post my own review in your thread, start a new one, or do it on the product page?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Arrh, I see. You create a review on the product page or create your own thread mate. Which ever you're comfortable with.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Moi portable rig after selling the AK100 & Vorzuge Pure amp.
  DX100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison & Scorpion cables.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My goal is only sharing for head fi friends here what kind combination from audio gear I can do ,and who know somebody can direct buy the best combo and save Money , *not like me buy so many audio gear *


 
   
  I am too much like you.............


----------



## snapple10

While dx100 is charging
Faithful IPC> hp-p1> Ultrasone 2900
Happy Sunday, headfi


----------



## rudi0504

dallan said:


> I am too much like you.............:blink:




Yes Dave
We are at the same boat hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

joe-siow said:


> Moi portable rig after selling the AK100 & Vorzuge Pure amp.
> DX100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison & Scorpion cables.




Hi Joe-Siow
Why you sold your AK 100 and Vorzuge Pure Amp ?
Please share here , because I have interest to buy Vorzuge Pure Amp 
Thank you


----------



## Paul Graham

Just a few -


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Moi portable rig after selling the AK100 & Vorzuge Pure amp.
> DX100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison & Scorpion cables.


 
   
  Great Album and wonderfully recorded!!!  Kit Chan, one of the better canto-pop singers


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Rudi0504,
> 
> Where did you order the MH335DW?
> They are very hard to find.
> ...


 
   
  It is near impossible to buy FitEar Customs now unless you are in the country of the re seller............
   
  No re sellers can sell cross borders.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Just a few -


 
   
  Interconnect PR0N!!!!!!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Agreed. I bought mine new in '06, and I will never sell it. It now has a new battery (easy replacement, just don't break the headphone jack connector in the process) and a 120gb hard drive. Might go SSD when the prices drop low enough.


 
   
  I miss my 5.5G, I still haven't quite re-captured the magic it made with my FX700s. I have come close now with the PHA1 but not quite there plus not as portable. I had a huge external vcap dock with all silver cabling on my iModded 5.5G and realized that I liked it better out of the headphone out with the JVCs so I sold it off because I felt I had too much $ into it for the SQ I was getting if I didn't really need the added power. Now I have pretty much the best of both worlds but still flirt with the idea of picking up another 5.5G because of that particular synergy. But for now I like the added battery life of the Classics, as well as the added storage capacity. I agree that a big SSD on a 5.5G along with a fresh battery could go a long way to resolving both of these issues which is why I am still not "done".
   
  Pictures; I posted my PHA1-base _transportable_ rigs recently, here's my current _actual portable_ rigs:
   

  On the go
   

  On the go-go


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





grokit said:


> On the go


 
  Excuse me?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's awesome! I always said the iPod Nano is a waste of money, but that actually looks quite functional.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> That's awesome! I always said the iPod Nano is a waste of money, but that actually looks quite functional.


 
  Oh that's a Nano!?
 Deary me, didn't noticed that at all


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> That's awesome! I always said the iPod Nano is a waste of money, but that actually looks quite functional.


 
   
  Yes it's great for low key listening, I just run the cable inside my sleeve very discrete


----------



## David Chavez

Going to up grade the amp (fiio e07k right now) in 2 weeks or so.
_Ignore the background there are no beats back there, I promise._


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Its interesting to see how people travel up the food chain of headphone listening.  Some get a crazy set of headphone, while having cheap amplification.  Some get crazy amps, with cheap headphones.  Some buy crazy DAPs with cheap universal IEM.  I'm not judging, its just neat to see how people go about this stuff.
   
  Oh, right, then there is Rudi........


----------



## Jason36

buttuglyjeff said:


> Its interesting to see how people travel up the food chain of headphone listening.  Some get a crazy set of headphone, while having cheap amplification.  Some get crazy amps, with cheap headphones.  Some buy crazy DAPs with cheap universal IEM.  I'm not judging, its just neat to see how people go about this stuff.
> 
> Oh, right, then there is Rudi........




Hahaha yep Rudi is a rule unto himself.....you never know what exotic toy he is going to turn up with next 

Not complaining Rudi.....I look forward to seeing pics of your ever changing and expanding rigs / equipment


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





grokit said:


> On the go-go


 
   
  Nobody commented on this rig, but I recently put it together for $80 (the only thing new is the armband) and am quite pleased with it.
   
  Also it doesn't hurt that the IEMs retail for $80 alone so I think I did pretty good


----------



## JoeDoe

grokit said:


> Nobody commented on this rig, but I recently put it together for $80 (the only thing new is the armband) and am quite pleased with it.
> 
> Also it doesn't hurt that the IEMs retail for $80 alone so I think I did pretty good



I hope you posted Budget fi portable rig thread!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Done!


----------



## gmahler2u

Question for all 1plus2 ower.
   
  Is this custom that need impression? for not need impression?
   
   
  Thank you


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Question for all 1plus2 ower.
> 
> Is this custom that need impression? for not need impression?
> 
> ...


 
   
  No impressions needed. The 1plus2 is a universal IEM. It uses a acrylic shell though (like some CIEMs), so I can see how that can be confusing.


----------



## gmahler2u

Thank you


----------



## DigitalFreak

A month ago or so I received a loaner pair of SUI's from a good online friend on head-fi. I'm going to miss these when they're gone. Even worse, I can't help but wonder how Kaede and the supposed new models Ocharaku have lined up for release might sound like.


----------



## Mimouille

Talking about Ocharaku Flat-4, listening to this today...sounds great:
   
  AK120 (1.00 firmware) with Ocharaku Flat-4 Kaede


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Talking about Ocharaku Flat-4, listening to this today...sounds great:
> 
> AK120 (1.00 firmware) with Ocharaku Flat-4 Kaede


 

 Nice, I like the very mobile form factor. Glad to see the AK120 has worked out for you. Is there any gear it doesn't pair well with due to it's output impedance?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Nice, I like the very mobile form factor. Glad to see the AK120 has worked out for you. Is there any gear it doesn't pair well with due to it's output impedance?


 

 So far no "bad pairing" but it does alter the sound sig of the Miracles a bit...I comment on this on the AK120 thread.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> So far no "bad pairing" but it does alter the sound sig of the Miracles a bit...I comment on this on the AK120 thread.


 

 Thanks, I'm going to keep an eye on that thread.


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Hahaha yep Rudi is a rule unto himself.....you never know what exotic toy he is going to turn up with next
> 
> Not complaining Rudi.....I look forward to seeing pics of your ever changing and expanding rigs / equipment







buttuglyjeff said:


> Its interesting to see how people travel up the food chain of headphone listening.  Some get a crazy set of headphone, while having cheap amplification.  Some get crazy amps, with cheap headphones.  Some buy crazy DAPs with cheap universal IEM.  I'm not judging, its just neat to see how people go about this stuff.
> 
> Oh, right, then there is Rudi........




Thank you two of you 
Critics are very good as mirror for other people 
No body is perfect


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Talking about Ocharaku Flat-4, listening to this today...sounds great:
> 
> AK120 (1.00 firmware) with Ocharaku Flat-4 Kaede




Simplicity is the best for on the go 
Fw 1.21 has more detail but overall less fullness SQ like fw 1.00
I hope Iriver give us link for their fw 1.00 with USB dac function
Than we can choose which ones is our favourite fw for our AK 120
The problem is we can not backward to fw 100


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> A month ago or so I received a loaner pair of SUI's from a good online friend on head-fi. I'm going to miss these when they're gone. Even worse, I can't help but wonder how Kaede and the supposed new models Ocharaku have lined up for release might sound like.




Look very nice set up DF
Did you heard alo Rx 3 B +?
What is the SQ different in Plus version ?


----------



## rudi0504

My tube portable set up 

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 with op amp Muse 01 for iems
Amp : Alo Continental V2 tube portable amp 
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1 

SQ : this set up is very good for long listening hours , it is not fatigue at all
 The midrange from tube is the best sounding ever , so sweet 
 My IMO go dap DD1 9 Volt edition blue colour is very good with op amp 
 Muse 01 than Muse 02 
 Go Dap DD 1 12 Volt Limited Editon is better with Muse 02 and 627 SM


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Look very nice set up DF
> Did you heard alo Rx 3 B +?
> What is the SQ different in Plus version ?


 

 I have the -B not the B+ so I can't say there's a difference in sound. To my knowledge the B+ just has a bigger battery and increased battery life. Haven't heard anyone say if it sounds different.


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> I have the -B not the B+ so I can't say there's a difference in sound. To my knowledge the B+ just has a bigger battery and increased battery life. Haven't heard anyone say if it sounds different.




Thank you 
Ours alo Rx 3 B are the same


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> On the go
> 
> 
> 
> On the go-go




Ultra portable is very good for on the go and gym


----------



## davidcotton

A pair of cosmic ears ma1's and their natural partner,  £150 (not including impressions and sd card of course!) ciem goodness.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My tube portable set up
> 
> Source : IPhone 4 S
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 with op amp Muse 01 for iems
> ...


 
   
  I bet that sounds amazing, the neutral/analytical SM64 with a good DAC and a tube amp, very nice!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Ultra portable is very good for on the go and gym


 
   
  Thanks, the wristwatch system actually sounds quite good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For the active system, I need to explore more tips for the Polks to see what I can get out of them. For now the bass sounds right, but the upper mids can be fatiguing


----------



## esmBOS

Paul, can't you try to reposition your iPod in the "tower of power"? I'd be really curious to see how that would look


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> Paul, can't you try to reposition your iPod in the "tower of power"? I'd be really curious to see how that would look


 
   
  I would if I could but the length of my Digital LOD's won't allow for it.


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I would if I could but the length of my Digital LOD's won't allow for it.


 
  I've seen you IC/LOD collection! There has to be one that fits


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Joe-Siow
> Why you sold your AK 100 and Vorzuge Pure Amp ?
> Please share here , because I have interest to buy Vorzuge Pure Amp
> Thank you


 
   
  AK100 needed an amp to get anywhere near DX100
  With firmware 1.3.7, DX100 is still quite far ahead of AK100 even with the Vorzuge amp
  So sold the stack to get a DX100.
   
  Only have 1 equipment to charge now.
  Happy man.
  LOL
   
   
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Great Album and wonderfully recorded!!!  Kit Chan, one of the better canto-pop singers


 
   
  The album was extremely well recorded
  Great music too
  Her vocals have improved after the 7 year hiatus
  Enjoyed it greatly


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> I bet that sounds amazing, the neutral/analytical SM64 with a good DAC and a tube amp, very nice!




Yes it sound really good and non fatigue for long time listening .

Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 with Muse 01 as DAC
High : very detail and open 
Mid : very clean and clear midrange 
Bass : very good bass body and detail bass
Soundstage : wide soundstage 
Separation : very good that we can imagine where the instrument placement 
 More accurate .

Alo Continental V2
High : open and smooth
Mid : the best from tube amp very sweet and lush 
Bass : is not as tight compare to solid stage amp 

These two combo are amazing , they have very good synergy to reproduce amazing SQ 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

joe-siow said:


> AK100 needed an amp to get anywhere near DX100
> With firmware 1.3.7, DX100 is still quite far ahead of AK100 even with the Vorzuge amp
> So sold the stack to get a DX100.
> 
> ...




Thank you Joe -Siow
Please try iBasso HDP R10 , I believe you love more than you DX 100


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> Thanks, the wristwatch system actually sounds quite good :etysmile:
> 
> For the active system, I need to explore more tips for the Polks to see what I can get out of them. For now the bass sounds right, but the upper mids can be fatiguing :confused_face_2:




Please try shure olive to get better mid , I don't know the size from your Polks iem


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Joe -Siow
> Please try iBasso HDP R10 , I believe you love more than you DX 100


 
   
  Was deliberating between the R10 and DX100
  Chose DX100 in the end as I had to import in the R10
  And also no demo here for R10


----------



## rudi0504

joe-siow said:


> Was deliberating between the R10 and DX100
> Chose DX100 in the end as I had to import in the R10
> And also no demo here for R10




Yes you are right , it is a bit complicated if no demo and distributor in your country .


----------



## LFC_SL

Had some demo time before committing to a purchasing decision. My attempt at an art shot...


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Had some demo time before committing to a purchasing decision. My attempt at an art shot...


 
  Artsy shot is artsy!
 So which one did you pick?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

With *FraGGleR's *wonderful balanced cable tutorial, may I ponder a guess at the Momentums?


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Had some demo time before committing to a purchasing decision. My attempt at an art shot...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  What's the headphone on the far left?


----------



## muzic4life

Portable at home....


----------



## J.Pocalypse

No camera at the moment but, 

4th gen. IPod > Sennheiser Momentum. 

My personal best in SQ. I really like not needing/wanting a LOD and amp.


----------



## mpawluk91

j.pocalypse said:


> No camera at the moment but,
> 
> 4th gen. IPod > Sennheiser Momentum.
> 
> My personal best in SQ. I really like not needing/wanting a LOD and amp.


Yeah but... What if u did have them


----------



## MagellanR14

My Sony Walkman F Series running iOS7 pictured alonside my Sony XBA-4SL (the synergy betwen the XBA-4 and Walkman F800 is a match made in Heaven) and Philips Citiscape Uptown. 
Rig: 
Walkman F Series: 
Philips Citiscape Uptowns: 
Sony XBA-4SL:


----------



## gikigill

Walkman running iOS7?


----------



## SkyBleu

gikigill said:


> Walkman running iOS7?




What he said.

HOW?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





magellanr14 said:


> My Sony Walkman F Series running iOS7


----------



## MagellanR14

gikigill said:


> Walkman running iOS7?







skybleu said:


> What he said.
> 
> HOW?







achmedisdead said:


>




It is incredibly easy. My Walkman is not really running iOS 7 but operates as so (if that makes sense). Because the Walkmans OS is Android you can just go to the GooglePlay store and download themes, do a little tweaking, and you got it! No jailbreaking like on Apple players. Here are more pics of my Walkman F800 (F Series) for proof. Also, it is nice because I now have my ideal simple UI on a good sounding PMP.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Why not just buy a Touch 5G if that's the interface you want? Seems kinda sacrilegious to use that theme on a Walkman....lol.


----------



## MagellanR14

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Why not just buy a Touch 5G if that's the interface you want? Seems kinda sacrilegious to use that theme on a Walkman....lol.


 
  Potentially, but I got this 32gb Walkman for around $200 while a 32gb iPod Touch goes for $300. Moreover, and iPod does not have the equalizer capabilities, sound capabilities, etc. capabilities that this Walkman does. I am content with my Walkman.


----------



## SkyBleu

Ah, I should've known! Maybe if I knew the F-series was android then I would have figured it.

What's the app called, might I ask?


----------



## MagellanR14

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ah, I should've known! Maybe if I knew the F-series was android then I would have figured it.
> 
> What's the app called, might I ask?


 
   
  Espier Launcher. Once you download it, you will have an app that will allow you to download the iOS 7 theme as well as the lock screen theme if you want it and notification center theme if you want it. The best part of it all is, the theme is a hybrid of Android and iOS because I still have widgets and stuff so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





magellanr14 said:


> Potentially, but I got this 32gb Walkman for around $200 while a 32gb iPod Touch goes for $300. Moreover, and* iPod does not have the equalizer capabilities*, sound capabilities, etc. capabilities that this Walkman does. I am content with my Walkman.


 
   
  There are equalizer apps, and some of them work quite well, but I don't think there's anything that can duplicate the Sony Clear Bass. Can't argue with a $100 price difference either.


----------



## MagellanR14

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> There are equalizer apps, and some of them work quite well, but I don't think there's anything that can duplicate the Sony Clear Bass. Can't argue with a $100 price difference either.


 
  I am also hoping this Walkman will last me a long time because Apple makes their devices so that they begin to break down after a year or two. For example, after a year or so you cannot update to the newest software on Apple devices but that maybe the case with Sony too. But your points well taken


----------



## Mimouille

magellanr14 said:


> I am also hoping this Walkman will last me a long time because Apple makes their devices so that they begin to break down after a year or two. For example, after a year or so you cannot update to the newest software on Apple devices but that maybe the case with Sony too.


Well it is better than the "audiophile daps" I bought...in general you need to wait for 10 updates for them to work correctly


----------



## MagellanR14

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Well it is better than the "audiophile daps" I bought...in general you need to wait for 10 updates for them to work correctly


 
  haha yeah I wanted an "audiophile dap" but not one with a nonexistent dysfunctional UI.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





magellanr14 said:


> I am also hoping this Walkman will last me a long time because Apple makes their devices so that they begin to break down after a year or two. For example, *after a year or so you cannot update to the newest software on Apple devices* but that maybe the case with Sony too. But your points well taken


 
  Which is why my 3Gs is running 6.1.3 lol


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





magellanr14 said:


> I am also hoping this Walkman will last me a long time because Apple makes their devices so that they begin to break down after a year or two. For example, after a year or so you cannot update to the newest software on Apple devices but that maybe the case with Sony too. But your point(s) well taken


 
   
  Well, breaking down and not being able to run the newest software are two different things. I have an iPod from 2006 that works perfectly, long after being discontinued. In reference to the iOS devices, yeah, after a couple years the player might struggle with the newest software, but that doesn't mean that it stops working altogether with the older software either.
   
  As to your Walkman, as an Android device, it will be interesting to see how it goes forward from here....does yours have Gingerbread,  ICS or Jellybean? 
  Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Well it is better than the "audiophile daps" I bought...in general you need to wait for 10 updates for them to work correctly


 
   
  That's one of the reasons for the quote from shigzeo in my signature.....


----------



## MetalMessiaH

Cowon J3=>ATH-ES10


----------



## LFC_SL

tom yum goong said:


> Artsy shot is artsy!
> 
> So which one did you pick?







marko93101 said:


> What's the headphone on the far left?



The one in my sig. Not many have had proper demo time with it against the Momentum


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





metalmessiah said:


> Cowon J3=>ATH-ES10


 
  Looks sweet!
 Haven't seen someone with the standard J3 UI in a long time, though 

 Did you already take a look at all the other cool options?

 http://anythingbutipod.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=246


----------



## MagellanR14

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Which is why my 3Gs is running 6.1.3 lol


 
  Maybe that is not the case with iPhones but I know with iPod Touch it is, at least I am 90% sure it is.


----------



## MagellanR14

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Well, breaking down and not being able to run the newest software are two different things. I have an iPod from 2006 that works perfectly, long after being discontinued. In reference to the iOS devices, yeah, after a couple years the player might struggle with the newest software, but that doesn't mean that it stops working altogether with the older software either.
> 
> As to your Walkman, as an Android device, it will be interesting to see how it goes forward from here....does yours have Gingerbread,  ICS or Jellybean?
> 
> That's one of the reasons for the quote from shigzeo in my signature.....


 
  Your point is well taken. I think, however, with with DAPs like iPods that do not have any "special" software, the situation is a little different. Nevertheless, I gotcha. As for my Walkman, it is running Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) .


----------



## SkyBleu

magellanr14 said:


> Espier Launcher. Once you download it, you will have an app that will allow you to download the iOS 7 theme as well as the lock screen theme if you want it and notification center theme if you want it. The best part of it all is, the theme is a hybrid of Android and iOS because I still have widgets and stuff so I get the best of both worlds.




I shall download it and give it a shot! Thanks.


----------



## snapple10

Streaming India.arie's latest-Songversation


Quickstep under the pod


----------



## H20Fidelity

Some of my rigs.

Colorfly C3 / T-Peos H-200 / SPC OCC 7N upgrade Cable.



Studio V / Etymotics ER4S (this sounds very good)



Colorfly CK4 / Rhapdosio RDB+ v1 / SPC OCC 6N upgrade Cable.



Cowon J3 / Triple-fi 10 / hybrid upgrade Cable. (x2 5n OFC Pure silver and 2x 7n Neotech OCC Pure Copper)


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





> Some of my rigs.


 
  Super!


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Some of my rigs.
> 
> Cowon J3 / Triple-fi 10 / hybrid upgrade Cable. (x2 5n OFC Pure silver and 2x 7n Neotech OCC Pure Copper)


 
  Ah the good 'ol J3. Two years ago the J3 was all the buzz for portable media players. I don't hear too much about it any more.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Ah the good 'ol J3. Two years ago the J3 was all the buzz for portable media players. I don't hear too much about it any more.


 
  I had the exact same rig a year ago 
 Well except I "only" had a custom silver cable.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Some of my rigs.
> 
> Colorfly C3 / T-Peos H-200 / SPC OCC 7N upgrade Cable.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Which player, and earphone, are your favorites?


----------



## H20Fidelity

miceblue said:


> Ah the good 'ol J3. Two years ago the J3 was all the buzz for portable media players. I don't hear too much about it any more.




I think J3 is admirable sounding player, if you can find one for about < $120.00 in good condition, they still sell like hot cakes on eBay auction fetching about $180-$200 for 16GB models. I feel J3 has an acquired taste set flat which some people don't understand. It's very smooth with a specific timbre, so those looking to be blown away with an immediate "wow" factor my find themselves disappointed. I find it relaxing rather than completely engaging. It has good rhythm, swing and flow, something some players lack. 




cn11 said:


> Which player, and earphone, are your favorites?




Hmm, well each player and headphone all do something the other doesn't, which makes things complicated. They're all pretty decent in their own way, though if it's clarity, detail, transparency, "clear" cooler presentation you're looking for (my preference) then very hard to beat ER4S / Studio V combo, that combo really does sound very nice to my ears, only can be fatiguing if you don't control the volume levels. I don't really judge them on UI, it's all about the SQ.


----------



## agoston.berko

*FLAC player  ___________ River T9*
*Earphone ___________ JVC HA-FXD70-S*
*Portable headamp __________ Fiio E6*
*Music ___________ Carbon Based Lifeforms / Interloper*
   
   
*.*
*.*
*.*
   
   
_*Photoapparatto: Sony WX150 Cybershot with G-sensor & ExmorR*_
_******************************************************_


----------



## mpawluk91

agoston.berko said:


> [COLOR=000000]*FLAC player  ___________ River T9*[/COLOR]
> *[COLOR=000000]Earphone ___________ [/COLOR][COLOR=000000]JVC HA-FXD70-S[/COLOR]*
> [COLOR=000000]*Portable headamp __________ Fiio E6*[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]*Music ___________ Carbon Based Lifeforms / Interloper*[/COLOR]
> ...


I've never seen so many pictures of a fiio e6 lol


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I've never seen so many pictures of a fiio e6 lol


 
  And yet you felt compelled to quote them in your post so that we all had to see them twice....


----------



## muzic4life

IPC+Fostex HP-P1+ATH3000ANV (Left)
  IPC+CLASdb+Glacier+RS1i (Right)


----------



## fp581

AKG (i really can't remember what model they are 8 years old)
   

   
  s9 ipod clasic 80GB tera player cowon d20
   

   
  Vincent audio SV 226MK II

   
  audeo 232, akg adidas sport something (for running and cycling) klipsch x10  
   

   

   
  i have the ultrasone 2500 pro but i sent them for a fix 
   
  and yes i need to clean my room asap lol


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

^ Looks like a AKG 601 to me.
 The head is super creepy


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> And yet you felt compelled to quote them in your post so that we all had to see them twice....


 
   
   
  One day spoiler tags will be forced on those who quote... one day


----------



## fp581

well it's less creepy in real life lol it's a bad pic with too much light in the wrong places.
   
  and yes it is the  AKG 601 thanks


----------



## kimvictor

Adding the AK100!

  T-PEOS H-200

  AK100+Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII

   

   

  Surprisingly, AK100 drives the SRH940 very well. No amp needed here. Also, it's a custom shortened cable!
   
  Anyways, I ditched the Android-fi stuff with my GS3. It was kind of stupid, now that I think of it.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





fp581 said:


> well it's less creepy in real life lol it's a bad pic with too much light in the wrong places.
> 
> and yes it is the  AKG 601 thanks


 
  I haven't read much about the D20. Do you like it?
 And how are the 601 out of such a big amp?
 My pair goes straight out of my PC :/


----------



## fp581

don't feel bad you saved the money i just spend it, and the whole rig cost me way too much money that i do not have lol
   
  the d20 sadly really bad, you need to tinker with the EQ or the sound will be horrible (in my taste)
  the mids are muddy
  the highs are rough
  the bass is dull 
   
  well i need to use the amp up to 1/4 to use the headphones and the sound is phenomenal, it's just a perfect match, the amp adds a bit more bass to the headphones and color to the mids and highs, i think if i will ever upgrade that it will be for another AKG, with the ultrasone there is way too much color and bass and i need to be very careful with the volume nub.
   
  ps
  in my pc there is another little marvel the asus Xonar Essence STX specs:
   
  124 dB SNR / Headphone Amp card for Audiophiles!
- Industry-leading 124dB SNR 
- Built-in headphone amp drives every available headphone with <0.001% distortion 
- Nichicon "Fine Gold" capacitors offer great dynamic performance
- Perfectly shielded EMI-free analog output path 
- Customize your sound color effortlessly via swappable OPAmp socket
   
Sample rates supported: 44.1, 48, 96, 192kHz. 
Bit depths supported: 16, 24. Dolby Digital and DTS decoding supported. 
Analog outputs: line on RCA, headphones on ¼" jack. Analog inputs: line/microphone on ¼" jack. 
Digital output: electrical and optical S/PDIF on RCA jack with coaxial TosLink driver. 
Maximum output level: 2V, line output. 
Headphone output level & impedance: optimized for headphones with impedances of 32–600 ohms. 
Frequency response: <10Hz–90kHz, –3dB (96kHz sampling). 
THD at –3dB: 0.0003%, 
line out; 0.001%, headphone out. 
Signal/noise: 124dBA, 
line out; 110dBA, headphone out. 
A/D input S/N: 118dBA. 
A/D input THD at –3dBFS: 00002%.
   
so that with the foobar with flac's and i have some nice speakers with that


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





fp581 said:


> don't feel bad you saved the money i just spend it, and the whole rig cost me way too much money that i do not have lol
> 
> the d20 sadly really bad, you need to tinker with the EQ or the sound will be horrible (in my taste)
> the mids are muddy
> ...


 
  The D20 sounds that bad? Well, that is a bit surprising to me. I really like my Cowon J3 without all kinds of EQ. Interesting that the sound seems to differ so much.


 I always thought about getting this soundcard....I heard so man good things about it.
 Both (!!) of my PCs headphone jacks broke a short while ago so the temptation is even bigger than ever before


----------



## fp581

i was shocked too, i have the s9 and love the sound with no EQ but it's dying so i got the d20 and hated every moment of it and after that i got the tera and my money
   
  i'll do a sound Q test out of the 2 sound cards and tell you if there is a big difference, i guess there is but you can never know


----------



## fp581

well
  - the volume is a bit higher,
  - mids are very clear and you can fill the singers mouth moving
  - very dark background
  - highs are crispier 
  - bass is way better 
   
  wow i think my amp just ads more juice and bass and a bit more sound stage,
  i am really shocked how good that little thing is,
  i still love the sound from the amp more but there is a huge deference between the regular sound card and the asus one.
  it's worth the buy, but it's a bit tricky to install the drivers and you will need to change manually from speakers to headphones
  i counted 3 clicks 2 to open the software and onק to press the headphone so it's just 15 sec
   
  hope i helped you


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





fp581 said:


> well
> - the volume is a bit higher,
> - mids are very clear and you can fill the singers mouth moving
> - very dark background
> ...


 

 That is indeed quiet helpful 
 I think I might order one of these just to check out if I can manage to install it. No idea if there is still enough room in my PC case left and if my power unit has enough plugs and power for it 
 I'm also getting a new CPU cooler in a few days so the loudass one I'm using right now won't bug me anymore while listening to music


----------



## fp581

nice  
  about the power, what are you running in you're pc rig? (cpu, graphic card etc) ant how much voltage the power unit gives?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





fp581 said:


> nice
> about the power, what are you running in you're pc rig? (cpu, graphic card etc) ant how much voltage the power unit gives?


 
  600W power unit

 AMD X4 955
 Geforce 275 GTX

 and the rest is not worth mentioning.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Adding the AK100!
> 
> T-PEOS H-200


 
   
  I love how the profile of the two devices are close.  How do they sound together?  Good synergy?


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## fp581

tom yum goong said:


> 600W power unit
> 
> 
> AMD X4 955
> ...




It should work fine with no problem


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I didn't have Olives but I tried some Comply tips and the sound improved greatly. I don't like foam tips for extended use, my usual preferred tip is the Sony Hybrid. I tried those and the sharpness went away but they sounded a bit choked off because the opening is on the small side compared to the Polk's nozzle size. After trying a few others the tips below are the ones that worked best, I don't know where they are from but the wider opening combined with a great seal really opened these up. They have great bass extension and impact, clear silky mids, and smooth extended highs now. Before I picked them up what reviews I could find were all over the place from not enough to way too much regarding the bass, so I figured it was fit-dependent and I was right.
   

   
  I am now quite happy with the Polk UltraFit 3000, and would like to see it go up against the Westone ADVs in a moisture-resistant showdown


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I love how the profile of the two devices are close.  How do they sound together?  Good synergy?


 
  Great so far! Flat and neutral like I like them to be! Perfect size too.


----------



## jasonb

Simple, yet sounds great:

   

  GS4 -> Vsonic GR01


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## rudi0504

My mobile set up 

Source : Ak 120 as DAP
Iem : Final Audio Design special edition for Astell & Kern


----------



## rudi0504

grokit said:


> I didn't have Olives but I tried some Comply tips and the sound improved greatly. I don't like foam tips for extended use, my usual preferred tip is the Sony Hybrid. I tried those and the sharpness went away but they sounded a bit choked off because the opening is on the small side compared to the Polk's nozzle size. After trying a few others the tips below are the ones that worked best, I don't know where they are from but the wider opening combined with a great seal really opened these up. They have great bass extension and impact, clear silky mids, and smooth extended highs now. Before I picked them up what reviews I could find were all over the place from not enough to way too much regarding the bass, so I figured it was fit-dependent and I was right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look like my hippo shroom Eartips


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


>


 
  Ah the Flat 4's. They have such a unique appearance. Are they actually comfortable in your ear? XD


----------



## Mimouille

Upgraded cable for my SE5 (Beat Audio Oslo II), so new combos. The TP is still the best source for the SE5 but AK120 does well too.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





jasonb said:


>


 
   
  I'm stuck between the GS4 and the iPhone 5. Anyone else have an input, sound quality wise?


----------



## audiofreakie

Golden Ear music player...


----------



## jasonb

Seeing that you have an E17, it can be used with the S4 as a USB DAC. 
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I'm stuck between the GS4 and the iPhone 5. Anyone else have an input, sound quality wise?


----------



## rudi0504

Pure DAP as portable audiophile set up 

Source : ibasso Hibino HDP R10 
Headphone : HD 700 with upgrade japan cable 
Cable : Venture Craft luxury audio cable collection 



For better as desktop audiophile SQ :

Siurce : iBasso Hibino HDP R 10 Japan
Amp : WAGNUS Epsilon S studio monitoring portable amp with 2 x 1,5 Volt AA battery 
Headphone : HD 700 with upgrade japan cable 
Cable : Venture Craft luxury audio cable collection


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Upgraded cable for my SE5 (Beat Audio Oslo II), so new combos. The TP is still the best source for the SE5 but AK120 does well too.




Hi Mimouille 
You love Tera better than AK 120 ?
Please share the SQ different between these two high end DAP 
Thank you


----------



## marko93101

Only got them yesterday, but loving them!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Only got them yesterday, but loving them!
> 
> (JVC HA-S500 pic)


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## thegrobe

seeteeyou said:


> There are only a couple of days before the price is doubled, better hurry up to order your own Tera-Player soon:




What?! You're kidding, right?

Edit: okay I just saw on the tera player site that the price is jumping to 1680 euros?
ERR? What?
Unbelievable!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> There are only a couple of days before the price is doubled, better hurry up to order your own Tera-Player soon:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/an-interview-with-charles-altmann/
> 
> ...


 
  Excuse me?!
 Mr. Altmann is trolling around. He can't be serious about that.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> What?! You're kidding, right?


 
   
  No, he's not kidding, the price really is going way, way up.
   
  From the Tera Player website......
   


> Important notice: The student's price offer of the Tera-Player (EUR 840,- std / EUR 960,- Stealth) will end July 1st 00:00:00.
> All orders after July 1st will be charged regular (adult) price, see below for pricing information.
> 
> Price for the standard Tera-Player: EUR 1680,- incl. shipping, orders taken by email.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Excuse me?!
> Mr. Altmann is trolling around. He can't be serious about that.


 
   
  I think perhaps he is not quite on the same plane of existence as the rest of us....


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> No, he's not kidding, the price really is going way, way up.
> 
> From the Tera Player website......


 
  Ridiculous.
 That price is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Ridiculous.
> That price is just wrong on so many levels.


 
  Agreed 100%.


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Mimouille
> You love Tera better than AK 120 ?
> Please share the SQ different between these two high end DAP
> Thank you


Hello Rudi. The TP is different from the ak120. The TP is the most analog and natural sounding player to me. Such sweet, smooth and engaging sound. it is the best pairing with se5. but the ak120 has more airiness, more space and more punch. The Miracles and Kaede are much better with Ak120.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ and be happy you already have yours...


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Agreed 100%.


 

 +1.
  the price is well worth it before but the doubled price is abit too much.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  And yet people will still inevitably buy it. :x
  It's a good source of money for Mr. Altmann. -.-


----------



## DefQon

That Altmann player is the biggest scam since Singlepower


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

defqon said:


> That Altmann player is the biggest scam since Singlepower




Ooooh you forgot to write IMO at the end.


----------



## DefQon

You guys would be surprised in how much the parts cost to replicate a Tera Player but I ain't saying more than that.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





defqon said:


> You guys would be surprised in how much the parts cost to replicate a Tera Player *but I ain't saying more than that*.


 
  I was about to say....don't startle the Tera horde!
 This is not the place for the long and exhausting discussion that would follow.


----------



## mpawluk91

tom yum goong said:


> I was about to say....don't startle the Tera horde!
> 
> This is not the place for the long and exhausting discussion that would follow.


I'm ready


----------



## tgdinamo

Quote: 





defqon said:


> You guys would be surprised in how much the parts cost to replicate a Tera Player but I ain't saying more than that.


 
   
  Parts are nothing without his assembly code fine-tuned to generate magic driving those non-expensive parts (and good luck replicating that expensive assembly code).
  By the way, why is everyone surprised Charles would set that high price? He clearly thinks (and quite a few owners across the locked threads agree) that he has the best hi-end portable player.
  If this is the case why would he allow AK120 (or anything else) to be priced higher than TP?
  Or perhaps he has a surprise in store for us and announces some killer new feature on new version of Tera on Jul 1 (maybe Christmas comes early in the shape of the killer 'pause' function few owners have been dying for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
  Anyhow, I'm waiting for my TP to arrive - if it's even close as good as I think it will be I may be kicking myself for not ordering one extra (got to take advantage of those student discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## miceblue

I would much rather put my money into a new headphone/earphone. But who am I to judge when people spend ridiculous amounts of money on a 4-inch interconnect cable that provides a minute change in sound. XD


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Ah the Flat 4's. They have such a unique appearance. Are they actually comfortable in your ear? XD


 


 Awesome! Ocharaku... Wow.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Ah the Flat 4's. They have such a unique appearance. Are they actually comfortable in your ear? XD


 

 I wear them over ear with Westone Star Tips. With these tips they're very comfortable albeit they stick out of my ears a bit more then other tips I've tried. I was actually surprised I could ware them comfortablely over ear without the tube on the IEM housing jamming my surrounding ear.


----------



## tgdinamo

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I would much rather put my money into a new headphone/earphone.


 
   
  It's not either/or proposition (TP or phones). Experts on this forum seem to suggest (and who am I to argue) that you need both high end player/dac as well as matching high end phones (and high quality recordings/files).
  TP is supposedly very picky about iem's so I dropped another $399 for Hifiman Re600 which reportedly works great with TP (and I also purchased portapro's to make Charles happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tgdinamo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why of course they're right! Why would I ever doubt them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





music_4321 said:


> I find it appropriate to post here something I posted in a different thread a few days ago. Hope this helps many inexperienced members or experienced members who may have forgotten what true audiophilia is about.
> 
> A few facts:
> 
> ...


----------



## DefQon

lol Apple sucks.


----------



## muzic4life

For music..i still prefer apple..anything else...yeah..its sucks !! (Sorry for being off topic)


----------



## tgdinamo

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Why of course they're right! Why would I ever doubt them?


 
   
  Well what do you suggest us newbies do?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  We come to this site to get educated. I initially spent good 3 weeks going through all kinds of reviews/posts by more or less experienced forum members before settling on TP.
  By the way, I also considered Hifman 901 (I was almost sure I was getting that initially) and AK120. At first TP seemed so far out there (in terms of unconventional) that I did not take it seriously and only started reading about it in closed threads
  because I was getting bored waiting for some 901 news (but all news you could read about it was related to some production delays/issues).
  I also quickly noticed the pattern in TP threads where nearly everyone who tried TP (owners, reviewers, even people who had it but sold it) seemed to like/love the SQ and the only people who criticized it were those who have not auditioned it or could not live without a screen (or found it too expensive for lack of "features" or because of principal argument that is something is expensive it must have a million features - I think we have been brainwashed into believing that quantity of features somehow defines the product quality).
  I have thought this through and decided that the fact TP is truly portable, does not overheat, has long battery life, has arguably best SQ, has very simple interface and can be operated in the pocket, does not need constant firmware updates, is hand made by inventor in Germany where labor is expensive but quality is typically higher than some mass product coming out of many places in Asia - those were all pluses in my final analysis (and I was willing to pay premium for those reasons).
  Buy I completely agree that TP is not for everyone - it is truly a niche product (expensive but nothing wrong with that for those who can afford it).


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *music_4321*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
           
 This is very funny stuff. Sometimes I wonder how many people actually derive enjoyment from this hobby and how many are suffering from an advanced form of shopaholicism....I guess it's none of my business.


----------



## JoeDoe

Not to detract from the last several posts which all include pictures of your portable rig...  but here's my latest concoction. 

IPC 120gb -> JDS cMoy -> UE TF10

Really good SQ for a package that set me back less than $400 total.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *music_4321*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There, I fixed that for you Mr music_4321. Here's hoping the iPod Touch gets a much needed and long overdue bump in storage capacity. I want a 120/160 GB iPod Touch option damn it. Do I even dare to dream of seeing a 240 GB iPod touch in my lifetime.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Apple sucks? I guess that's why they're one of the most valuable companies in the world. Screw economics!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Apple sucks? I guess that's why they're one of the most valuable companies in the world. Screw economics!


 

 This is head-fi, we spend 1000 plus bones on IEM's and walk around with 5 lbs brick sized rigs in our backpacks. Common sense be damned


----------



## rudi0504

Apple sucks

Sucks for all , like me as apple fan boy , buy so many DAC for their I Device 

Until now nobody can compete apple to sell their I Device and many audio industry make many 

Support product for Apple as well .

And the SQ Also very good to excellent with external DAC

I am only disappointed with LIGHTNING connection , can not use my Lod 30 PIN 
In properly SQ like before.
IMO


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice one. 
   
  I actually don't mind being capped at 64 GB since I typically use V0 LAME MP3, but evidently a lot of people want a higher capacity *and have been for a while.*
   
  But speaking of the iDevices, I recommend jailbreaking it if you can. Install Activator for free from the Cydia store and then you can have physical media buttons on your iDevices (i.e. play/pause, next track rewind/previous track). It makes in-pocket media controls a breeze without having to turn on the iDevice's screen.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Apple sucks
> 
> Sucks for all , like me as apple fan boy , buy so many DAC for their I Device
> 
> ...


 

HERE you go rudi, you have everything else you might as well have a proper lightening connector for your CLAS.


----------



## DefQon

I don't mind the Apple computers for there form factor and looks. But Apple's pricing and extremely bad marketing practises is what I really dislike them from a consumer-business relationship perspective.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I actually don't mind being capped at 64 GB since I typically use V0 LAME MP3, but evidently a lot of people want a higher capacity *and have been for a while.*
> 
> But speaking of the iDevices, I recommend jailbreaking it if you can. Install Activator for free from the Cydia store and then you can have physical media buttons on your iDevices (i.e. play/pause, next track rewind/previous track). It makes in-pocket media controls a breeze without having to turn on the iDevice's screen.


 

 The problem with doing that is once jailbroken you risk your iDevice no longer being able to handshake with the Cypher Labs/Fostex iDevice mobile gear


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh really? Dang it.
  Why would jailbreaking it prevent mentioned gear from working?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Oh really? Dang it.
> Why would jailbreaking it prevent mentioned gear from working?


 

 Supposedly, an I can't verify this as far as losing compatibility, the CLAS/Fostex DACs are supported by Apple iDevices which are sand boxed by Apple. You can't connect anything to iDevices without your company going through Apple first and having them clear your product implementation. You jailbreak and whatever you're using, CLAS/HP P1, knows it and as such the chips won't allow a handshake to the iDevice. That's been the rumor around here ever since the CLAS/HP P1 started gaining popularity.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Only if you talk to Vinnie Rossi and bring your check book...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I actually don't mind being capped at 64 GB since I typically use V0 LAME MP3, but evidently a lot of people want a higher capacity *and have been for a while.*


 
  Same here. No need for lossless stuff on my DAP,  so 64GB is *plenty *of space for just music. Video, on the other hand, eats up space like crazy....lol. But when I had my Touch I didn't put video on it because the screen was too small.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> 2 more silver cables for rudi
> 
> http://labkable.com/products/Labkable-i5-Series-%252d-i5-ag-7N-Helical-ROCC-Silver-lightning-to-USB-jumper.html
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Labkable-iphone-5-i5ag-Helix-Rectangular-OCC-Copper-USB-jumper-Free-Shipping-/281128094016
> ...







digitalfreak said:


> HERE you go rudi, you have everything else you might as well have a proper lightening connector for your CLAS.




Thank you DigitalFreak and seeteeyou for your information
Lightning is the reason I didn't bought Iphone 5


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> HERE you go rudi, you have everything else you might as well have a proper lightening connector for your CLAS.


 
   
  Is it Apple approved?  IOS7 will have a fit if it isn't....


----------



## rudi0504

My easy listening set up :

Source : AK 120 
Headphone : 
Grado H F 2 first batch 
Alessandro Grado MS PRO series 
These two are very easy to drive with volume from 45 , all the detail coming out 

Grado : GS 1000i 
Need more power , I must turn the volume 55 to get the same loudness 

SQ : those set up are very good for low listening volume , very detail and lush midrange 

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Source : AK 120
Amp : Sony PHA 1 as pure amp 
Headphone : Grado GS 1000 I 

SQ : Grado GS 1000 I need external to get their potential SQ .
 From these 3 Grados above , GS 1000 I has wider soundstage 






I never use in cafe , my friend told me , I look like Mickey Mouse with GS 1000 I on my
Head. 
I am sorry OOT


----------



## DigitalFreak

buttuglyjeff said:


> Is it Apple approved?  IOS7 will have a fit if it isn't....




All it is is an Apple cable that's been shortened resheathed.


----------



## rudi0504

Portable set up PRADA headphone 

Source : AK 120
Amp : Sony PHA 1
Headphone : PRADA headphone 
Cable : tralucent UBER mini to mini


----------



## Mimouille

Guys if you have pretty customs, post them there 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/670242/pictures-of-your-custom-iem-artwork


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Guys if you have pretty customs, post them there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice thread! If I could get a design on a CIEM, do companies have policies against putting copyrighted material on it (similar to that of V-MODA)?
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well phooey that's a bummer. I wonder what happens when you jailbreak it that prevents communication with the external DACs. Regular 'ol line out dock connections work just fine from my experience.


----------



## thegrobe

miceblue said:


> Well phooey that's a bummer. I wonder what happens when you jailbreak it that prevents communication with the external DACs. Regular 'ol line out dock connections work just fine from my experience.



The external dac's require a digital signal, which is encrypted by Apple. Analog line out signals are just analog signals...you can amplify or do whatever you want to them.


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Nice thread! If I could get a design on a CIEM, do companies have policies against putting copyrighted material on it (similar to that of V-MODA)?


 
  I used Assassin's Creed and Manchester United logo on my CIEM, UE doesn't seem to have any problem against copyright


----------



## snapple10

Cleaning the house rig
Music helps getting things done


----------



## woodcans

My work rig.
  Music helps the time pass faster.


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Guys if you have pretty customs, post them there
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/670242/pictures-of-your-custom-iem-artwork




Very nice thread Mimouille 
My Ciem are simple


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> The external dac's require a digital signal, which is encrypted by Apple. Analog line out signals are just analog signals...you can amplify or do whatever you want to them.


 

 Exactly, and now that all new iDevices are slowly being migrated to the lightening connector it's become even more complicated. I think it's only a matter of time before the Classic gets a lightening connector, if it isn't discontinued first. I think iOS 7 shouldn't be a problem for the cable I linked rudi to. It's just an Apple cable that has been resleeved and shortened with a new type of termination with the original imbedded chips still in the cable. As long as the CLAS has Apple certified support I doubt there would be a problem. I'll find out soon, I ordered the lightening cable I linked rudi to a few days ago and in a few short weeks the big iOS 7 update should be out for everyone to grab.


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> Exactly, and now that all new iDevices are slowly being migrated to the lightening connector it's become even more complicated. I think it's only a matter of time before the Classic gets a lightening connector, if it isn't discontinued first. I think iOS 7 shouldn't be a problem for the cable I linked rudi to. It's just an Apple cable that has been resleeved and shortened with a new type of termination with the original imbedded chips still in the cable. As long as the CLAS has Apple certified support I doubt there would be a problem. I'll find out soon, I ordered the lightening cable I linked rudi to a few days ago and in a few short weeks the big iOS 7 update should be out for everyone to grab.




Hi DF 

Lucky me have not order yet 
Your USB to lightning looks good 
Please share your impression with your new cable 

I have now only stock cable and moon audio silver dragon v1 
Moon audio can make only with silver dragon v1 , can not make v3, because of limitation 
Cable thickness that can fix to the lightning connector .


----------



## muzic4life

for tonight......
   
   
   

   
  cheers headfiers....!


----------



## SkyBleu

muzic4life said:


> for tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lovin' the rig on the far left!


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> for tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn man is drunk, every music sound excellent from low end to high end all are the same SQ


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Cleaning the house rig
> Music helps getting things done


 
  That's hell of a cleaning rig... but music does help getting things done.


----------



## muzic4life

sometimes SQ is not enough....need to get extra gear to get hook up MORE with emotion....and the "far left" is the key


----------



## kimvictor

My sunday night SAT rig. Green tea with ice instead of an alcoholic drink.


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> My sunday night SAT rig. Green tea with ice instead of an alcoholic drink.




I am at the same boot like you no alcohol at all 
I drink only pure water and I enjoy my music better than drink alcohol


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am at the same boot like you no alcohol at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol. I'm not supposed to drink in the first place
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Too young...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> My sunday night SAT rig. Green tea with ice instead of an alcoholic drink.


 
   
  I am really digging the profile of that rig, more and more.  I'm waiting for some AK100/Lightning pics to compare the two...


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I am really digging the profile of that rig, more and more.  I'm waiting for some AK100/Lightning pics to compare the two...


 
  Yup. Great profile. I was surprised when I got the AK100. They almost fit perfectly.(they also fit my otterbox perfectly height wise)


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Yup. Great profile. I was surprised when I got the AK100. They almost fit perfectly.(they also fit my otterbox perfectly height wise)


 
  Speaking of Otterboxes, where and how much can I find one for my potable rig? Thanks


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Check out the section called 'Dry Boxes'.

http://otterbox.com/


----------



## snapple10

Amazon carries them, trick is knowing what size to buy and what size will work for individual rigs
Been checking them out to store all my portable so I do not have stuff everywhere


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Speaking of Otterboxes, where and how much can I find one for my potable rig? Thanks


 
  Anywhere. Amazon for under $20. I have the Westone delux case, which I think is a Pelican case.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Anywhere. Amazon for under $20. I have the Westone delux case, which I think is a Pelican case.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Amazon carries them, trick is knowing what size to buy and what size will work for individual rigs
> Been checking them out to store all my portable so I do not have stuff everywhere


 
   
   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Check out the section called 'Dry Boxes'.
> 
> http://otterbox.com/


 
  Thanks for the responses. I'll give it a search and try find a nice and small one for a cheap price. 
   
  Which type would be cheaper? Otterboxes or Pelican cases? I am going to jump the gun and assume they're both of very similar quality.


----------



## Mimouille

miceblue said:


> Nice thread! If I could get a design on a CIEM, do companies have policies against putting copyrighted material on it (similar to that of V-MODA)?



Not that I known of.


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice thread Mimouille
> My Ciem are simple


Simple can be pretty too !


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'll give it a search and try find a nice and small one for a cheap price.
> 
> Which type would be cheaper? Otterboxes or Pelican cases? I am going to jump the gun and assume they're both of very similar quality.


 
  Depends. I found that prices on those cases radically vary from place to place. Their qualities are very close, so I wouldn't worry about either of them being superior to each other. Just make sure you get the right size at a reasonable price.


----------



## SkyBleu

kimvictor said:


> Depends. I found that prices on those cases radically vary from place to place. Their qualities are very close, so I wouldn't worry about either of them being superior to each other. Just make sure you get the right size at a reasonable price.




Ah I see, well in that "case" (see what I did there? ), I shall seek a case for under $25 that is around the size of 16cm in length, much like your one for the AK100 my DAP is relatively the same size.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Kimvictor,

What amp is that? That looks cool with the AK.



kimvictor said:


> My sunday night SAT rig. Green tea with ice instead of an alcoholic drink.


----------



## Capri87

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Kimvictor,
> 
> What amp is that? That looks cool with the AK.




Is that portaphile 627?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Hi Kimvictor,
> 
> What amp is that? That looks cool with the AK.


 
   
  Quote: 





capri87 said:


> Is that portaphile 627?


 
  Nope. Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII. The best portable I've heard...yet.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ah I see, well in that "case" (see what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol. Sure. $25 seems a bit expensive though. You could probably find one under $20.


----------



## SkyBleu

kimvictor said:


> Lol. Sure. $25 seems a bit expensive though. You could probably find one under $20.




And where might I find one for cheaper?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> And where might I find one for cheaper?


 
  No clue as of now. I used to know couple months ago...
  What about this case: http://www.1964ears.com/products_accessories.html
  Free name engraving!


----------



## gmahler2u

I have a question for y'all...I have Galaxy, I would like to connect this baby to my intruder or mkiii-b.
  any cable maker make this cable?
   
  Thanks


----------



## RAFA




----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Wenn man is drunk, every music sound excellent from low end to high end all are the same SQ


Very true, when I'm drunk I only care about volume lol


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

rafa said:


>




LOL 

To bad this brick doesn't have the same effect as it cosmic counterpart.


----------



## mtthefirst

My day to day rig.

iPod touch 5G -> VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE -> ALO Rx Mk3-B


----------



## ForShure

mpawluk91 said:


> Very true, when I'm drunk I only care about volume lol



Whenever I listen to my phones drunk the sound is super flat haha. I can't analyze anything!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> My day to day rig.
> 
> iPod touch 5G -> VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE -> ALO Rx Mk3-B


 
   
  Is that a stock lightning cable?  Was it included with the Venturecraft DAC?


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Is that a stock lightning cable?  Was it included with the Venturecraft DAC?


 
  I have one of those, use it for my CLAS and Fostex HP-P1 from iphone 5.  It is a Venturecraft lightning-usb.  You can buy them separately, i think just under $60.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Is that a stock lightning cable?  Was it included with the Venturecraft DAC?


 
  It's not stock cable but I got those cable when I bought DD Socket 1 from them.


----------



## SkyBleu

kimvictor said:


> No clue as of now. I used to know couple months ago...
> What about this case: http://www.1964ears.com/products_accessories.html
> Free name engraving!




Shipping to Australia is another $20 on top

Is there one with foam interior? I'd love one of those military cases, haha.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Shipping to Australia is another $20 on top
> 
> Is there one with foam interior? I'd love one of those military cases, haha.


 
  I think foams are sold separately. You can something like UE crushproof case if not being water proof is not an issue. It has a uniquely designed system that secures your ciem well well.


----------



## SkyBleu

kimvictor said:


> I think foams are sold separately. You can something like UE crushproof case if not being water proof is not an issue. It has a uniquely designed system that secures your ciem well well.




I've owned one of those before more after a portable rig case ATM.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> I've owned one of those before more after a portable rig case ATM.


 
  Ok. Then go for a pelican or otterbox case and buy separate foam like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Pelican-Pick-Pluck-foam-Micro-Case/dp/B00091R0JO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372646494&sr=8-3&keywords=pelican+foam


----------



## David Chavez




----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





david chavez said:


>


 
  Lol. What a portable rig.
  Just a quick question. Do you guys actually carry open back headphones outside and use it portably(like in car, cafe, workplace...)


----------



## RUMAY408




----------



## David Chavez

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Lol. What a portable rig.
> Just a quick question. Do you guys actually carry open back headphones outside and use it portably(like in car, cafe, workplace...)


 

 Very good question.  To be honest its for around the house (bed, couch, floor, upside down stuck to the ceiling fan again) and in the car. But never for outside (public spaces).  I plan on gettting some eim heir audio traz 350 one day so I can actually take my portable rig outside for a hike or into a cafe or just a long walk with my dog.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





david chavez said:


> Very good question.  To be honest its for around the house (bed, couch, floor, upside down stuck to the ceiling fan again) and in the car. But never for outside (public spaces).  I plan on gettting some eim heir audio traz 350 one day so I can actually take my portable rig outside for a hike or into a cafe or just a long walk with my dog.


 
  I must admit, i sometimes look pretty funny walking the dog with my side pack with ipod/CLAS/Pico Power or Lisa ll stack and wearing Ed8 LE.


----------



## David Chavez

I sometimes wear when I walk my dog around the block 3 times. But I spoil her sometimes with a 1-2.5 hour walk down a trail she likes. Would be nice to have wearable hifi on a long walk like that.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I must admit, i sometimes look pretty funny walking the dog with my side pack with ipod/CLAS/Pico Power or Lisa ll stack and wearing Ed8 LE.


 
  Lol. I already drop my portable amp when I'm going out. It's just DAP and a headphone.


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





david chavez said:


> ALO Continental + LCD2 r1


 
  Rev 1 FTW! Still has the best mid for me
   
  But why don't you replace the cable? Try silver dragon v3


----------



## psion84

My revamped rig. just love the portability and sound! used to own the DX100. amazing DAP, but the battery life and size just didnt come to terms with my priorities as my job requires me to travel often.  i normally just pack the W4 and ak100 on the go and use them with an amp at the office/home.


----------



## Boringer

Nice pics indeed.
   
  Mind to share what cable is that attached to your W4?


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Nice pics indeed.
> 
> Mind to share what cable is that attached to your W4?


 

 The cable is called Cadence. done by a local head-fier named Fonebone in Singapore. silver stranded cable with sleeving. really amazing craftsmanship and well thought through cable. flexible with no memory at all and will not coil out of shape.  the choke and splitter is made of 2 pieces of milled metal piece respectively. the cable matches well sonically with my W4. really brings focus to the details. when i 1st heard them, i had a feeling of de-ja-vu back to the time when i first made my 1st pair of glasses. strikingly clear and vivid.  i was actually coming from the silver dragon v1 and was surprised how good these cables are. the ergonomics of the cable is what i liked most. extremely comfortable.  overall a truely solid cable!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> The cable is called Cadence. done by a local head-fier named Fonebone in Singapore. silver stranded cable with sleeving. really amazing craftsmanship and well thought through cable. flexible with no memory at all and will not coil out of shape.  the choke and splitter is made of 2 pieces of milled metal piece respectively. the cable matches well sonically with my W4. really brings focus to the details. when i 1st heard them, i had a feeling of de-ja-vu back to the time when i first made my 1st pair of glasses. strikingly clear and vivid.  i was actually coming from the silver dragon v1 and was surprised how good these cables are. the ergonomics of the cable is what i liked most. extremely comfortable.  overall a truely solid cable!


 

 Can you inform how much it costs? I am desperately in need of a new cable for my W4R


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> My revamped rig. just love the portability and sound! used to own the DX100. amazing DAP, but the battery life and size just didnt come to terms with my priorities as my job requires me to travel often.  i normally just pack the W4 and ak100 on the go and use them with an amp at the office/home.


 
   
   
  Another great profile from an AK100/amp.  I bet it pockets great...


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> My revamped rig. just love the portability and sound! used to own the DX100. amazing DAP, but the battery life and size just didnt come to terms with my priorities as my job requires me to travel often.  i normally just pack the W4 and ak100 on the go and use them with an amp at the office/home.


 
   
  Damn, that's a good looking rig.
  I didn't remember it being so good looking when I had it!
   
  Haha, glad u r enjoying it.
  Happy it found a good home.


----------



## Oregonian

More curious than anything but I see my ONE armband-based portable setup (pics a page or three earlier) and that's it. And a lot of bricks. Some more transportable than portable.

Am I the only person using armbands to be portable?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> More curious than anything but I see my ONE armband-based portable setup (pics a page or three earlier) and that's it. And a lot of bricks. Some more transportable than portable.
> 
> Am I the only person using armbands to be portable?


 

 I have ONLY portable rigs (Tera and AK120) without amps, but I do not find armbands really convenient.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> More curious than anything but I see my ONE armband-based portable setup (pics a page or three earlier) and that's it. And a lot of bricks. Some more transportable than portable.
> 
> Am I the only person using armbands to be portable?


 
   
  My idea of portable......


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> More curious than anything but I see my ONE armband-based portable setup (pics a page or three earlier) and that's it. And a lot of bricks. Some more transportable than portable.
> 
> Am I the only person using armbands to be portable?


 
  I used to have armband for my old ipod nano, but in the end I took it off because it's easily drenched in sweat and it feels like constricting my arm


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> More curious than anything but I see my ONE armband-based portable setup (pics a page or three earlier) and that's it. And a lot of bricks. Some more transportable than portable.
> 
> Am I the only person using armbands to be portable?


 
  I have a Nano which I used with an armband but it just seemed to annoy me after a while.


----------



## rudi0504

My HD 800 set up 

Source : AK 100 with Listrid 2.00 fw 
Amp : RSA RS 71 B new version 
Headphone : HD 800 with Whiplash hybrid custom cable in balance RSA 
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini japan


----------



## Mimouille

etherlite said:


> I used to have armband for my old ipod nano, but in the end I took it off because it's easily drenched in sweat and it feels like constricting my arm


The other problem I have is that I have such ginormous and powerful biceps, the armband snaps when I sneeze.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The other problem I have is that I have such ginormous and powerful biceps, the armband snaps when I sneeze.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hahaha, that's an awesome post. 
   
  On a related note about armbands, I think the cable would get in the way based on where I've tried to clip my Clip Zip to.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> On a related note about armbands, I think the cable would get in the way based on where I've tried to clip my Clip Zip to.


 
   
  I always clip mine to the chest pocket of my shirt.


----------



## H20Fidelity

.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Achmed loves his Clippy!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Achmed loves his Clippy!


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hm, speaking of Batman's Utility Belt, I clip my Clip Zip to my front pocket. Since my hands naturally hang around there, it makes basic music playback options a breeze. I even memorised the button presses needed to get to the bass EQ options. XD


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Hm, speaking of Batman's Utility Belt, I clip my Clip Zip to my front pocket. Since my hands naturally hang around there, it makes basic music playback options a breeze. I even memorised the button presses needed to get to the bass EQ options. XD


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Damn, that's a good looking rig.
> I didn't remember it being so good looking when I had it!
> 
> Haha, glad u r enjoying it.
> Happy it found a good home.


 
   
  Lolz. thanks! its what ive always wanted on the go.. though i must admit, i miss the DX100. haha. well its in good hands now. 
   
  Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Can you inform how much it costs? I am desperately in need of a new cable for my W4R


 
   
  PMed!


----------



## Boringer

Pm sent...


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Pm sent...


 

 Right back at ya!


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> Lolz. thanks! its what ive always wanted on the go.. though i must admit, i miss the DX100. haha. well its in good hands now.


 
   
  I love it. It really pairs well with Miracle for me.
  The sound quality is fantastic.


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> I love it. It really pairs well with Miracle for me.
> The sound quality is fantastic.


 

 Glad to hear that Joe.. i enjoyed it as much as you did.


----------



## stefzulj

Quote: 





psion84 said:


> My revamped rig. just love the portability and sound! used to own the DX100. amazing DAP, but the battery life and size just didnt come to terms with my priorities as my job requires me to travel often.  i normally just pack the W4 and ak100 on the go and use them with an amp at the office/home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice rig psion84.
 I have a pair of W4rs too and looking at getting an AK100 (waiting for impressions on dx50 before i pull the trigger). Could you please quickly describe the difference in sound the VorzAMP makes and if there is any hiss with this combination? i know westone 4r is a little too sensitive for some amps.
 Thanks!


----------



## psion84

Quote: 





stefzulj said:


> Nice rig psion84.
> I have a pair of W4rs too and looking at getting an AK100 (waiting for impressions on dx50 before i pull the trigger). Could you please quickly describe the difference in sound the VorzAMP makes and if there is any hiss with this combination? i know westone 4r is a little too sensitive for some amps.
> Thanks!


 
  Thanks.  first and foremost the VorzAMP is a really solid amp physically. no qualms whatsoever on the built and finish. as for the sound, i would describe it as "charming". the strong point on this amp is its midrange. vocals just sound so amazing. the bass is deep and detailed without sacrificing the impact and speed. both sides of the spectrum extend well with just a slight rolloff on the upper treble side yet still very detailed. as for hiss i do not detect any from the W4r as this amp is the low gain version. i use it mainly with iems.


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

My train ride rig


----------



## Jason36

My Current Office Rig:

iPhone 4S - CLAS Solo - Rx Mk3-B - Forza Interconnects - Aurisonics ASG2


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> My Current Office Rig:
> 
> iPhone 4S - CLAS Solo - Rx Mk3-B - Forza Interconnects - Aurisonics ASG2
> 
> ...


 
  I like this rig Jason36! Very portable but with terrific quality. Nice!


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I like this rig Jason36! Very portable but with terrific quality. Nice!


 
  Cheers mate,
   
  I wouldn't want to carry it in my pocket...but yes it is fairly transportable and sounds excellent. I am really impresed with the ASG2, the only problem is they make my Tzar 350 sound anemic when I go back to them


----------



## rudi0504

My Stax iem set up 

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac : cyberlabs Class -dB 1,69 Vrms version 
Amp : Stax Srm 002 mk2 with external battery diy 
Iem : Stax sr 002 mk 2
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini
 Lod to mini USB stock from Cyberlabs 

Is not so many head fi friends like electrostatic Stax iem 
SQ : like full size headphone , sound tube like 

Minus only the fitting in my ears


----------



## Paul Graham

Tonights rig...


----------



## LFC_SL

They should have "made in..." discreet on the side somewhere


----------



## Paul Graham

Doesnt bother me to be fair


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Stax iem set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> Dac : cyberlabs Class -dB 1,69 Vrms version
> ...


 

 Hi Rudi
   
  I am a big fan of seeing all your various setups... i am interested in this portable stax combo... can you let me know the need of diy battery and what fitting issue too big/small with the iem?


----------



## martybm5

Mad dogs + FiiO E12


----------



## Change is Good

Hi guys, hopefully one can help me here. I am looking for a DAP to pair with my E12. I will be using the GR07 BE and occasionally the Mad Dogs on the go. I prefer it to be under $200 and as close to the size of the E12 as possible. FM or Internet Radio is a plus...


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Hi guys, hopefully one can help me here. I am looking for a DAP to pair with my E12. I will be using the GR07 BE and occasionally the Mad Dogs on the go. I prefer it to be under $200 and as close to the size of the E12 as possible. FM or Internet Radio is a plus...


 
  iPod or Fiio X3. Colorfly C3 is supposed to be good too.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I sold the Fiio and bought a Sony Z walkman. No bricks to carry around & happy to say it last upto 30 hrs on a charge.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> I sold the Fiio and bought a Sony Z walkman. No bricks to carry around & happy to say it last upto 30 hrs on a charge.


 
  Oh yeah. Forgot to mention sony. I really liked them when I had them.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Oh yeah. Forgot to mention sony. I really liked them when I had them.


 

 Had them?? Are you talking about the older models or the newer ones? Of all walkmans Sony released, to my ears the Z had the perfect sound & size (many wont agree). Only thing it lacked was storage. SD/Micro SD capabilities would have made it a whole different ball game.


----------



## Change is Good

Do the Sony Z-series support FM radio?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> Had them?? Are you talking about the older models or the newer ones? Of all walkmans Sony released, to my ears the Z had the perfect sound & size (many wont agree). Only thing it lacked was storage. SD/Micro SD capabilities would have made it a whole different ball game.


 
  I had a newest E series, but I sold them. I liked them for ease of use, battery, speed, and portability.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Do the Sony Z-series support FM radio?


 
  Yup. They do.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Yes, the headphone / IEM you use serves as the antenna.
  Quote: 





change is good said:


> Do the Sony Z-series support FM radio?


 
   
  The E is nowhere close to the Z.
  Bigger screen size (good for the eyes), no bloated bass, fast scanning & less than retail pricing.
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I had a newest E series, but I sold them. I liked them for ease of use, battery, speed, and portability.


----------



## kimvictor

9ma
  Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> The E is nowhere close to the Z.
> Bigger screen size (good for the eyes), no bloated bass, fast scanning & less than retail pricing.


 
  Really? Z has a bit bloated(maybe not as much as E) bass as well. Using UHA-6S.MKII and UERM, I noticed a slight boost in bass. But purely DAC wise, Z was better than E.


----------



## Change is Good

Thanks for all the responses. How would I get the best line out with the Z-series?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Thanks for all the responses. How would I get the best line out with the Z-series?


 
  Just go for Fiio LOD. I think it was L7 or something. Designed for walkman, and it's really durable and cheap.


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Just go for Fiio LOD. I think it was L7 or something. Designed for walkman, and it's really durable and cheap.


 
   
  Thank you, very much. I was hoping to get an answer like this because I know there are LOD cables for the apple devices. Glad to see they have them for these, also.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Thank you, very much. I was hoping to get an answer like this because I know there are LOD cables for the apple devices. Glad to see they have them for these, also.


 
  They work great and they are the L7.


----------



## muzic4life

SAY NO TO LONELINESS !!
   
  IPC160GB + HPP1 dac + Glacier + Beyer T1 (Left)
  IPCA160GB + CLAS db + RSA Intruder + Senn HD800 (RIght)


----------



## longbowbbs

What a great pair of super rigs muzic4life!


----------



## SkyBleu

muzic4life said:


> SAY NO TO LONELINESS !!
> 
> IPC160GB + HPP1 dac + Glacier + Beyer T1 (Left)
> IPCA160GB + CLAS db + RSA Intruder + Senn HD800 (RIght)




For a second there, I through that was a Rudi rig!

Nice rig though, mate must sound great!


----------



## muzic4life

Thanks guys !
  Those rigs really know how to teach me to be more appreciate to every recordings that i have...what a really  time best friend !


----------



## knights




----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> I am a big fan of seeing all your various setups... i am interested in this portable stax combo... can you let me know the need of diy battery and what fitting issue too big/small with the iem?




Thank you for your interest on my setups

My friend diy make for me from Galaxy note 2 original battery with PCB board for charger .
I don't know what kind of PCB 
I will PM you if I get picture .

The best eartip is from Stax Sr 001 white silicon , Because the eartip fitting is not good .
The ear canal it self is already big , can not fit many ears .this only the minus point .


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> For a second there, I through that was a Rudi rig!
> 
> Nice rig though, mate must sound great!




Hi SkyBleu

You are right , we have almost identical set up 
I don t have Glacier Dac Amp


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


>




Very nice and clean set up knights


----------



## knights

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice and clean set up knights


 
  Thanks Rudi. Your gears are my inspiration


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Hi guys, hopefully one can help me here. I am looking for a DAP to pair with my E12. I will be using the GR07 BE and occasionally the Mad Dogs on the go. I prefer it to be under $200 and as close to the size of the E12 as possible. FM or Internet Radio is a plus...


 
  iPod Classic or touch depending on your HD requirements. The touch will let you use an internet radio service since it is app-store-compatible. You can find many 4th Gen touches for under $150. If you go with one be sure to get some sort of LOD.


----------



## RAFA




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





knights said:


>


 
   
  Details please.  My new hobby seems to be tracking amps that match profile with the AK100......


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Details please.  My new hobby seems to be tracking amps that match profile with the AK100......


 
   
  That's the Pico Power. An amazing portable amp... better than some of the desktop amps I've heard.


----------



## greenmac

Love the interconnect, where can I get one ?


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





rafa said:


>


 
  That's cool


----------



## Berkovajazz

*Rafa*, tell us more about "vintage" jack, please


----------



## knights

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Details please.  My new hobby seems to be tracking amps that match profile with the AK100......


 
  AK100 on Listrid 2.0 + PicoPower
   
  Its a custom build 8 strands IC with 2 pure silver and 6 nobelle copper… This is a match with HE500 in mind...


----------



## edmonem

Where can I get the venturecraft mini to mini interconnect from? Venturecraft website has it list but no where to buy from. Venturecraft sent me the USB to 30 pin as a gift and I want to pick up the interconnect to match up my rig. My alo rig consist of Ipcclassic>alo lod>CLAS(original)>alo mini to mini>alo rx mk2> alo ciem cable>jh16 pro

I want to do the same for my venturecraft rig, where everything on it consist of venturecraft products so everything matches up nicely...


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





edmonem said:


> Where can I get the venturecraft mini to mini interconnect from? Venturecraft website has it list but no where to buy from. Venturecraft sent me the USB to 30 pin as a gift and I want to pick up the interconnect to match up my rig. My alo rig consist of Ipcclassic>alo lod>CLAS(original)>alo mini to mini>alo rx mk2> alo ciem cable>jh16 pro
> 
> I want to do the same for my venturecraft rig, where everything on it consist of venturecraft products so everything matches up nicely...


 
  I think they sell those cable in japan only.


----------



## dallan

You can email them but they don't have that same straight plug anymore, they just released a new plug and it has right angle mini plugs. That was the response a week back.


----------



## edmonem

Thanks guys...ill try emailing them


----------



## RAFA

rumay408 said:


> That's cool




Thank you  



berkovajazz said:


> *Rafa*, tell us more about "vintage" jack, please




It is a ATH-W10VTG. I think it is one of the first woodies Audio Technica ever sold. From the sound it is definitely an ATH headphone, which I, a fanboi, enjoyed from the very first minute I put them on.

It sounds like the bigger older and rougher brother of the ESW11LTD.


----------



## Emospence

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Moi portable rig after selling the AK100 & Vorzuge Pure amp.
> DX100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison & Scorpion cables.


 
  Harro~


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> Moi portable rig after selling the AK100 & Vorzuge Pure amp.
> DX100 with UM Miracle on Toxic Silver Poison & Scorpion cables.


 
  Oh so that is a Bomberman plush doll. :3
  I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## xplosive

This is my portable setup: ak100 stock (fw1.33) + xduoo xp1 + venturecraft v7mg1l mini to mini interconnect + ath esw11ltd.
  Mainly used only at night.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





edmonem said:


> Thanks guys...ill try emailing them


 
   
  check Amazon and Amazon Japan


----------



## DMinor

My portable/office/home/travel - all in one gear. To my ears this is the best synergy which I could ask for. The diymod made a huge difference using the Kemet caps, and to my knowledge I am the ONLY one who has used these caps for modding the ipod 5g's. The Kemet film caps stand out clearly among other caps I have tried.
   
  - iPod 5.5g modded with 128GB CF and Kemet caps (bridging the dac and the lod pins directly)
  - UHA-6S MK2 (best bang for the buck amp, thanks to my friend Craig who let me try his before I bought this from another head-fi'er)
  - EX1000 (best bang for the buck iem's, especially for a free upgrade from EX600)
   
  The personal RB theme customized for this gear looks so simple and pro. Along with ipod's UI, this can't get any better.
   
  The ONLY music which does not sound good with this gear is the poorly-recorded or poorly-played music.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> My portable/office/home/travel - all in one gear. To my ears this is the best synergy which I could ask for. The diymod made a huge difference using the Kemet caps, and to my knowledge I am the ONLY one who has used these caps for modding the ipod 5g's. The Kemet film caps stand out clearly among other caps I have tried.
> 
> - iPod 5.5g modded with 128GB CF and Kemet caps (bridging the dac and the lod pins directly)
> - UHA-6S MK2 (best bang for the buck amp, thanks to my friend Craig who let me try his before I bought this from another head-fi'er)
> ...


 
  I am in love with the 5.5G Wolfson DAC tell me more about the Kemet caps


----------



## kimvictor

Yeaah! another leckerton user!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your interest on my setups
> 
> My friend diy make for me from Galaxy note 2 original battery with PCB board for charger .
> I don't know what kind of PCB
> ...


 

 Thanks, Rudi. I need to demo these soon at local shop.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





emospence said:


> Harro~


 
   
  Yes, Harro Emospence.
  Fancy seeing u here.
  LOL...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> I am in love with the 5.5G Wolfson DAC tell me more about the Kemet caps


 
   
  The Kemet film caps have improved the sound stage, 3D imaging and extensions of the lowers & bass. This direct-out mod itself purifies the sound and renders more details. But during that process the caps make a big difference from my experience.
   
  Modding the 5.5g's has brought me the fun and rewarding experience.
   
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Yeaah! another leckerton user!


 
   
  I also have and still own a RX MK2, but the Leckerton is clearly the winner in my opinion.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Not a great photo, but my current rig: iMod (with internal caps) > Fiio LOD (want to replace with a low-profile one for convinence) > Pico Slim > FitEar F111 with Whiplash TWcu cable. ALO Rx MKI looking on.
   
  Should have a TTVJ Slim coming in soon to check out. Still interested in the Vorzuge Pure and RSA Shadow. Would be willing to do a temporary trade with people in the US if they have those amps. Let me know if you'd be interested since I really would like to hear those amps!


----------



## rudi0504

My week end set up with Fostex TH 900

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dac : Cyberlabs Class - dB new version 2.00 Vrms 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
Cable : Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 mini USB to Lod 
 Wagnus mini to mini

SQ : Audiophile desktop SQ


----------



## muzic4life

I love that wagnus amp...looks simple...but serious stuff..right?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





xplosive said:


> This is my portable setup: ak100 stock (fw1.33) + xduoo xp1 + venturecraft v7mg1l mini to mini interconnect + ath esw11ltd.
> Mainly used only at night.


 

 This is a beautiful setup. I always wonder what esw11ltd sound like with AK100


----------



## AnakChan

muzic4life said:


> I love that wagnus amp...looks simple...but serious stuff..right?


Quite serious stuff but they're huge :-

Mass Kobo 385 (which itself is large) seems small by comparison


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

are those japanese  amp end game "portable" amps?


----------



## muzic4life

@Sean
  How's the Kobo amp sound? It will be available soon in my local Jaben. I might wanna try it...looks like Wagnus & Kobo are the japanese top brand.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Quite serious stuff but they're huge :-
> 
> Mass Kobo 385 (which itself is large) seems small by comparison




Hi Sean

How is the SQ comparison between Mass Kobo 385 vs Wagnus Epsilon S ?

Kobo 385 cost more than Wagnus Epsilon S , am I right Sean.

I love the SQ from my Wagnus 




muzic4life said:


> I love that wagnus amp...looks simple...but serious stuff..right?




Yes you are right 
Looks so simple like cheap amp , but if heard the SQ you can feel this high end SQ 
Every source you pair with Wagnus sound so good .


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> are those japanese  amp end game "portable" amps?




Not end game , for portable amp are never ending story


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Not end game , for portable amp are never ending story


 
  Lol. Never ending story... that's audio life.
   
  Anyways, I love seeing your rig rudi. Makes me want to buy the TH900. Your setup looks so nice.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Looks so simple like cheap amp , but if heard the SQ you can feel this high end SQ
> Every source you pair with Wagnus sound so good .


 
   
  I love the design too actually, not cheaply looks and yet it exudes an aura of $1000+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......i think !


----------



## rudi0504

xplosive said:


> This is my portable setup: ak100 stock (fw1.33) + xduoo xp1 + venturecraft v7mg1l mini to mini interconnect + ath esw11ltd.
> Mainly used only at night.




Very nice set up 
Your Venture Craft mini to mini is like mine , I scary to bend 
I haven't heard xduoo xp1, how is the SQ ?


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> Lol. Never ending story... that's audio life.
> 
> Anyways, I love seeing your rig rudi. Makes me want to buy the TH900. Your setup looks so nice.




Thank you kimvictor 
Fostex TH 900 is the best close headphone to date .
You won't regret to buy Fostex TH 900 .
Very easy to drive .
If you give better set up , your Fostex TH 900 shine more follow your set up .


----------



## AnakChan

These are more "boutique" Japanese amps. At least in Japan, they're order-only & may take some time before they're delivered.

Rudi, RRP-wise, the Wagnus is about $200 more than the Mass Kobo 385. Sound-wise, the Wagnus has the more fuller "big hall" sound in comparison to the 385, however the 385 is no slouch either. I've not done comparisons to the mainstream ALOs, JDS Labs, Leckertons, etc. though. So can't comment on how these amps would compare against those.


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> I love the design too actually, not cheaply looks and yet it exudes an aura of $1000+
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wagnus pair very excellent with Fostex TH 900 
I look more to SQ or inner beauty than outer beauty 
It is worth for 1000 Usd , after you hear the SQ 
The clarity , detail , transparency , separation , bass detail ,clear midrange , is simply 
The best from Wagnus .


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> These are more "boutique" Japanese amps. At least in Japan, they're order-only & may take some time before they're delivered.
> 
> Rudi, RRP-wise, the Wagnus is about $200 more than the Mass Kobo 385. Sound-wise, the Wagnus has the more fuller "big hall" sound in comparison to the 385, however the 385 is no slouch either. I've not done comparisons to the mainstream ALOs, JDS Labs, Leckertons, etc. though. So can't comment on how these amps would compare against those.




Thank you Sean 
I like the Wagnus is about big concert hall 
Very detail , clean sounding amp ,that's why in Japan many use for studio monitoring


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I look more to SQ or inner beauty than outer beauty


 
   Best quotes from Wu Tang "headfi" Master !!


----------



## SkyBleu

muzic4life said:


> Best quotes from Wu Tang "headfi" Master !!




Oh lord, hahaha, I lost it at "Wu Tang"!


----------



## RUMAY408

What would an end game be for portable?
   
  I'll guess It probably wouldn't include my FiiO LOD.


----------



## Retrias

"end game" will probably involve getting an upgrade of EVERYTHING , so fiio LOD prolly wouldn't make it. It will probably get upgraded into either high end LOD (assuming you keep ipods as your dap without any source or external dac)or a custom one
   
  the current generic choice is either the
  hm901
  ak120
  dx100
  as high end portable players , you may add amps and dacs at your own discretion(assuming you can actually call dx100 with dac and amp portable )


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Oh lord, hahaha, I lost it at "Wu Tang"!







muzic4life said:


> Best quotes from Wu Tang "headfi" Master !!




Amen only Chinese can understand Wu Tang from Chinese kingdom time 

Please explain about Wu Tang muzic4life 

I am sorry Moderator out of topic


----------



## rudi0504

rumay408 said:


> What would an end game be for portable?
> 
> I'll guess It probably wouldn't include my FiiO LOD.




In audio world don't have and don't believe end of game , life is going on 
Everything audio gear today is excellent in view month later is nothing compare to new upcoming
Audio gear .

Please don't look at neighbour grass is always greener than our grass

The Bad character from man is always no satisfy forever , satisfy is only in short time .


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> In audio world don't have and don't believe end of game , life is going on
> Everything audio gear today is excellent in view month later is nothing compare to new upcoming
> Audio gear .
> 
> ...


 

 I'll get that as a tattoo.


----------



## longbowbbs

Toxic Cables Silver Poison cables on JH Audio JH16 Freq Phase.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Toxic Cables Silver Poison cables on JH Audio JH16 Freq Phase.


 
  That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> I'll get that as a tattoo.


 

 I'll remind myself when I go to the bar.


----------



## DMinor

My 7-years old iPod 5.5g with multiple internal surgeries.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





dminor said:


> My 7-years old iPod 5.5g with multiple internal surgeries.


 
  You also implemented a thingy that makes it levitate?
 Nice!


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> You also implemented a thingy that makes it levitate?
> Nice!


 

 Haha, I wouldn't say the surgeries could make it levitate.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





dminor said:


> My 7-years old iPod 5.5g with multiple internal surgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  What kind of battery life do you get on your video? Mine only gives me 5-8 hours of charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Maybe I should replace the battery...


----------



## GermanGuy

colorfly c4 with alo continental v2:

   
  colorfly c3 with vorzüge amp duo:

   
  colorfly c3 with headstage arrow 4g:


----------



## miceblue

@ iPod Video 5.5
And mine gets a whopping 3 hours on a good day.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> colorfly c4 with alo continental v2:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
   
  Those are some beefy interconnects. Are they DIY?


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





greed said:


> What kind of battery life do you get on your video? Mine only gives me 5-8 hours of charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 One of my ipod videos' has set the record almost 32 hrs of running time before charge (see the pic below). That wasn't even a new battery as I recall I bought a battled 5g/60GB from a Craiglist seller. Anyways, I swapped the stock hdd with a 128GB CF card (with the Tarkan adapter).
   
  Keep in mind the stock 60gb/80gb models have improved battery life than the stock 30gb models'. So go for the big battery. Also I believe the CF card is more power efficient than other options (micro card, msata).


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, but only the prototypes. found no time up to now for better housings or a nice paint job. had posted details about the idea behind and a short how to make description here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240


----------



## zareliman

My sansa with the Fiio Mckinley


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





greed said:


> What kind of battery life do you get on your video? Mine only gives me 5-8 hours of charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is about what I get out of mine.  Man I love that Wolfson DAC.  I've considered a battery and memory mod but concerned I would do more harm than good.


----------



## BECHA

Wow, guys, I am really impressed by your portable rigs.
   
  Mine looks really shy:http://lialichka.knitknot.info/my-portable-rig.jpg
   
  It is just Android phone based and basic Grado, but I listen to mostly to digitized vinyl of quality 24bits 192,000 Hz in formats APE, Wavpack, and FLAC. So perhaps I feel some advantage against guys listening to lossy MP3.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





becha said:


> Wow, guys, I am really impressed by your portable rigs.
> 
> Mine looks really shy:http://lialichka.knitknot.info/my-portable-rig.jpg
> 
> It is just Android phone based and basic Grado, but I listen to mostly to digitized vinyl of quality 24bits 192,000 Hz in formats APE, Wavpack, and FLAC. So perhaps I feel some advantage against guys listening to lossy MP3.


 
  No MP3 here, I Rockbox with 16/44 or 16/48.


----------



## thegrobe

dminor said:


> My 7-years old iPod 5.5g with multiple internal surgeries.




Surgeries! Heart implant? I remember that beauty. I'm glad to see you were able to add levitation! Quite a unique mod.  This one has the Kemet caps too?


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Surgeries! Heart implant? I remember that beauty. I'm glad to see you were able to add levitation! Quite a unique mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes my friend. Nothing but the Kemet caps now.


----------



## StevieBuns

Jh 5 Pro, Fiio E17 Not pictured is the Sansa Clip+


----------



## xplosive

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> This is a beautiful setup. I always wonder what esw11ltd sound like with AK100


 
   
   Quote:


rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up
> Your Venture Craft mini to mini is like mine , I scary to bend
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  esw11ltd is very easy to drive, it sounds good even direct to my lumia 900.
  It is even better paired with my ak100 stock. But somehow i feel the sound from ak100 stock is too "light".
  With xduoo xp1 (opa627) the sound become more weighty and powerful (can drive my esw11ltd very loud). The vocal more upfront and full, the bass more punchy and better instrument separation.
   
  Thank to you Rudi for introducing the cable to this thread, after saw your set up i directly mail to venturecraft and luckily they still have the last set. 
  Yes it is quite scary to bend, but i want to use it portable. Lucky it can handle the stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really love this cable it give gold+copper vocal sounds, silver acoustics sounds and copper bass sound.


----------



## wingtsun




----------



## DMinor

That reminds me how far I have come cross from those days when I owned the IE80. BTW, nice watch.


----------



## rudi0504

xplosive said:


> esw11ltd is very easy to drive, it sounds good even direct to my lumia 900.
> It is even better paired with my ak100 stock. But somehow i feel the sound from ak100 stock is too "light".
> With xduoo xp1 (opa627) the sound become more weighty and powerful (can drive my esw11ltd very loud). The vocal more upfront and full, the bass more punchy and better instrument separation.
> 
> ...




I am very happy that you enjoy the Venture Craft mini to mini


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Toxic Cables Silver Poison cables on JH Audio JH16 Freq Phase.




Looks cool with your new toxic cable 
Toxic cable look like my Tralucent silver gold cable old edition.
Is toxic cable silver gold cable too ?


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> I'll remind myself when I go to the bar.







tom yum goong said:


> I'll get that as a tattoo.




Lol hahaha


----------



## krismusic

xplosive said:


> It give gold+copper vocal sounds, silver acoustics sounds and copper bass sound.


 
That's a very sophisticated crossover you have there.


----------



## keepitsimple

My could not give a s---t rig.Grs sq and portability though.All for 30 quid.Px 100ii and the old school stick of gum.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rudi, they are Silver with Gold....Great sound. The bass is more solid and you can really pick out the location of all the instruments. Nice upgrade....


----------



## rudi0504

germanguy said:


> colorfly c4 with alo continental v2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like to see your set up 
Did you make your mini to mini by your self ?
Looks cool your mini to mini pair with C 4 pro


----------



## rudi0504

My IDevice set up on the go :

Source : IPhone 4S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap X with upgrade op amp LME 49860 
Iem: UM Miracle with Tralucent Audio silver / gold cable first edition.


----------



## rudi0504

My legendary set up HD 580 first batch edition year 1995 

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : Fostex Hp P 1 
Amp : alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 580 first batch edition year 1996

SQ : Sennheiser HD 580 first batch 1996 was my first high end headphone 
 This HD 580 is legendary in term of SQ is never die forever .
 Until now I love SQ from my Sennheiser HD 580 
 I prefer my HD 580 in term of clarity detail and transparency than my previous HD 650.
 And very sweet and clear midrange .
 HD 580 is one of the best headphone until now IMO


----------



## oggdude

My simple setup for portable: iPhone 4 with Radsone as a player into KRK KNS 8400's. The iPhone is not in the picture as i used it to take the photo. I would get another camera but i would prefer to get more audio gear instead.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ed 8 Ruthenium set up 

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dap : Fostex Hp P1 as dac 
Headphone : Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium re cable whiplash audio twag / Twcu v2
Cable : Venture Craft Lod to USB 
 Wagnus mini to mini


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> yes, but only the prototypes. found no time up to now for better housings or a nice paint job. had posted details about the idea behind and a short how to make description here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240


 
  Rudi0504 - yes, they are DIY prototypes, have to work on the outfit, but functionality is the same. idea was why using a (long and/or expensive) cable for just a short distance. with one or two rubberbands around player and amp it's really compact, no cable hanging around. i also like that it is a fixed connection, not a cable, it holds player and amp perfectly together. just to mention the c4 to amp interconnect is a 6.3mm to 3.5mm one i made because the 6.3mm out is much better than the 3.5mm output of the c4 in my opinion.
   
  one sample setup - c4 - continental v2 - hd800:


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





> Thank to you Rudi for introducing the cable to this thread, after saw your set up i directly mail to venturecraft and luckily they still have the last set.





rudi0504 said:


> I am very happy that you enjoy the Venture Craft mini to mini


 
  Your lucky, when i emailed them just two or three weeks ago, they said they were unavailable and i would have to order the new mini-mini that had right angle plugs.  They didn't work for me but luckily i dug up an old ALO plug that for some reason works so it is water under the bridge.


----------



## edmonem

dallan said:


> Your lucky, when i emailed them just two or three weeks ago, they said they were unavailable and i would have to order the new mini-mini that had right angle plugs.  They didn't work for me but luckily i dug up an old ALO plug that for some reason works so it is water under the bridge.


did you buy it?if you did, are you willing to sell me that venturecraft mini to mini?


----------



## dallan

I didn't buy it because they only had the angled plugs.  I find they get in the way on either jack or amp volume knob.  When in my pocket, the straight ones just go up toward the opening so not in the way of anything.  This is an example with an old Jumbo Cryo from ALO.  It had grounding problems in the past but for some reason it works with the AK120.  Both of these pictures, the  mini brick is not all the way down in the pocket of course, just to show.  When i have a side pouch, the cornered ends work better but that is what i use with the CLAS setup-large brick.
   
  Picture is AK120-Pico Power.  The black cable goes to Ed8 LE.


----------



## dallan

To shortcut any questions, here is my sidepack with the Ipod classic/CLAS -R/Pico power.  Cables are Venturecraft LOD-USB and Plussound right angle to straight plug mini's.


----------



## ForShure

Quote: 





keepitsimple said:


> My could not give a s---t rig.Grs sq and portability though.All for 30 quid.Px 100ii and the old school stick of gum.


 
  Awwwwww!


----------



## muzic4life

dallan said:


> To shortcut any questions, here is my sidepack with the Ipod classic/CLAS -R/Pico power.  Cables are Venturecraft LOD-USB and Plussound right angle to straight plug mini's.




That is the exact position i put my rig into my small bag...with that position it will tension free the cable interconnect.


----------



## dallan

Sometimes i put it with the volume control facing up when i want better access, and just zip it up one each side.  It stands upright perfectly but this way you can enclose it an have it more secure.


----------



## DMinor

The Alo amp wallet is the best for my gear. I got one when I bought the Rx MK2. Now I want one more it's sold out.


----------



## mpawluk91

My Imod is done and is about to be shipped 

I'm going to pair that bad boy with my arrow 4g, and the headphone cable is cryoed and for my ue 6000, the LOD is cryoed with teeth.
The Imod has internal blackgate nx caps and a 64gb cf card.

Gonna compare that with several different Ipod models all using the same LOD and the same amp for the test

Audio minor did the Imod and the cables for 330 usd


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My Imod is done and is about to be shipped
> 
> I'm going to pair that bad boy with my arrow 4g, and the headphone cable is cryoed and for my ue 6000, the LOD is cryoed with teeth.
> The Imod has internal blackgate nx caps and a 64gb cf card.
> ...


 
   
  very Nice. Do you have the specs for the blackgate nx caps? Are these blackgate nx caps in the LOD or inside the ipod?


----------



## jbarr1989

My current "portable" rig.  By portable I really just mean pacing around the house.  D7000s balanced out of a Little Dot DP_1/iBasso PB2.  Really love the way this setup sounds!


----------



## mpawluk91

i only know that they are the best caps he knew of, the the black gates are internal


----------



## MilesDavis2

wingtsun said:


>




Wow, got distracted with the explorer.


----------



## White Lotus

When I'm on-the-go, it's just my iPod and some IEMs (Either Westone 3, or HiSoundAudio WD2, depending on the mood).

When around the house, I've recently started using this:



I'm using Fiio bands to lock down an iPod dock to an amp. Anyone else tried this?

EDIT: Not the best photo, the cables in the background look like they are part of the dock. Please hold for another photo.


----------



## White Lotus

I wish the dock was black. Temptation to get out the spray paint after work tonight = large.


----------



## SkyBleu

jbarr1989 said:


> My current "portable" rig.  By portable I really just mean pacing around the house.  D7000s balanced out of a Little Dot DP_1/iBasso PB2.  Really love the way this setup sounds!




Nice rig!

Just curious what those dual cylinders are?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





white lotus said:


> When I'm on-the-go, it's just my iPod and some IEMs (Either Westone 3, or HiSoundAudio WD2, depending on the mood).
> 
> When around the house, I've recently started using this:
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL - I guess whatever works!


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





jbarr1989 said:


> My current "portable" rig.  By portable I really just mean pacing around the house.  D7000s balanced out of a Little Dot DP_1/iBasso PB2.  Really love the way this setup sounds!


 
  Jeezes, I thought the reflection on the earcup was a huuuge dent in the headphone. >.>


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> The Alo amp wallet is the best for my gear. I got one when I bought the Rx MK2. Now I want one more it's sold out.


 
  I'm so bummed about that.  I bought my MKll off Amazon from the ALO Audio store, great price and since I had Amazon credit I went that route.  The wallet wasn't an option so I thought I would buy it direct off ALO but now they don't have any available.  So now I use the silicon bands and, don't laugh, my daughters small cloth Coach bag.
   
  Any other ideas out there?
   
  I asked the tech guys at Best Buy and Apple and they didn't know what a portable amp was.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> I'm so bummed about that.  I bought my MKll off Amazon from the ALO Audio store, great price and since I had Amazon credit I went that route.  The wallet wasn't an option so I thought I would buy it direct off ALO but now they don't have any available.  So now I use the silicon bands and, don't laugh, my daughters small cloth Coach bag.
> 
> Any other ideas out there?
> 
> I asked the tech guys at Best Buy and Apple and they didn't know what a portable amp was.


 

 Yeah it was a good deal ($29 for the amp wallet) as a package when the Rx mk2 was bought. The wallet also works great for my UHA-6S Mk2. I hate those rubber bands, period. This wallet is just practical/portable for carrying the gear while also providing some protection against accidental falls and normal wears.
   
  I need to find some one who can do a custom amp wallet for me. Similar to this wallet design but using leather type of materials. I can't find any other alternatives.
   
  EDIT: One thing to be noted is that wallet's transparent cover works great for the 5g/5.5g, but it's not so well for the classic's click wheels. The classic's wheel doesn't respond well or sometimes unresponsive to the finger's rolling thru the transparent cover. But for the 5g/5.5g it works like a charm. You see everything works great for the 5g's.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Yeah it was a good deal ($29 for the amp wallet) as a package when the Rx mk2 was bought. The wallet also works great for my UHA-6S Mk2. I hate those rubber bands, period. This wallet is just practical/portable for carrying the gear while also providing some protection against accidental falls and normal wears.
> 
> I need to find some one who can do a custom amp wallet for me. Similar to this wallet design but using leather type of materials. I can't find any other alternatives.


 
  Thanks for the feedback.  I just assumed that even with MKlll coming out that ALO would offer something similar.  Now I'm stuck with the silicon band which is still a step up from the rubber band I used to use with my FiiO.  
   
  There has to be a better way to contain my iPod and MKll


----------



## DMinor

seeteeyou thanks for the links on the amp wallet. Gee I just came back from China recently and didn't know they have those. Otherwise I would grab a couple. Before the trip I was thinking about finding someone there to do the custom for me. Once I got there, I had been busy eating and drinking everyday and forgot about this. Damn it the Chinese food tasted so good there.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> seeteeyou thanks for the links on the amp wallet. Gee I just came back from China recently and didn't know they have those. Otherwise I would grab a couple. Before the trip I was thinking about finding someone there to do the custom for me. Once I got there, I had been busy eating and drinking everyday and forgot about this. Damn it the Chinese food tasted so good there.


 
  Seriously there has to be some alternative to the wallet.  If ALO has decided to quit making the wallet surely someone else will step up.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> Seriously there has to be some alternative to the wallet.  If ALO has decided to quit making the wallet surely someone else will step up.


 
   
  I am thinking about buying a sewing machine and DIY the sucker.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> I am thinking about buying a sewing machine and DIY the sucker.


 
  I'm about to that point


----------



## grokit




----------



## snapple10

which IEM is that? Is that stock cable ?
   
  Nice pic. Sony PHA-1 is a nice decent little AMP/DAC
   
  JVC HA-FX700 - found the answer, I think


----------



## grokit

Thanks, those are the Cardas Ear Mirrors.


----------



## snapple10

ok, thanks


----------



## muzic4life

grokit said:


>




Is that a cardas earphone? How is the sound compared to famous brand like westone or shure?


----------



## grokit

Y'know, I've never heard a Westone or a Shure so I couldn't tell you. These are different, I'm hoping to compare them to some FAD loaners soon. But I have heard a few IEMs in my day and these are moving to the front of the class quickly.


----------



## snapple10

Heir TZar 350 > Dx 100


----------



## Jason36

skybleu said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> Just curious what those dual cylinders are?




The cylinders on top of the amp are the balanced connectors from the Dennon which look as though they then go into a balanced connector at the PB2 amp.


----------



## SkyBleu

jason36 said:


> The cylinders on top of the amp are the balanced connectors from the Dennon which look as though they then go into a balanced connector at the PB2 amp.




I'm digging those balanced connectors!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Yeah it was a good deal ($29 for the amp wallet) as a package when the Rx mk2 was bought. The wallet also works great for my UHA-6S Mk2. I hate those rubber bands, period. This wallet is just practical/portable for carrying the gear while also providing some protection against accidental falls and normal wears.
> 
> I need to find some one who can do a custom amp wallet for me. Similar to this wallet design but using leather type of materials. I can't find any other alternatives.
> 
> EDIT: One thing to be noted is that wallet's transparent cover works great for the 5g/5.5g, but it's not so well for the classic's click wheels. The classic's wheel doesn't respond well or sometimes unresponsive to the finger's rolling thru the transparent cover. But for the 5g/5.5g it works like a charm. You see everything works great for the 5g's.


 
   
  Maybe contacting Black Star directly?  They are the company that makes them for ALO.  Or maybe ALO is just out for a bit?


----------



## jbarr1989

jason36 said:


> The cylinders on top of the amp are the balanced connectors from the Dennon which look as though they then go into a balanced connector at the PB2 amp.





Yes they're XLR plugs. I strap them down to the back of the PB2 like that so that if I move around they won't get all scratched up.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Maybe contacting Black Star directly?  They are the company that makes them for ALO.  Or maybe ALO is just out for a bit?


 
  Can't find any info about Black Star. I emailed Alo asking when the amp wallet will be in stock but have received no response.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Can't find any info about Black Star. I emailed Alo asking when the amp wallet will be in stock but have received no response.


 
   
http://blackstarbags.wordpress.com/
   
  They sell on Etsy...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> http://blackstarbags.wordpress.com/
> 
> They sell on Etsy...


 

 Thanks for the info and I just emailed them.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Thanks for the info and I just emailed them.


 

 Update on the Alo amp wallet:
   
  I got the reply from Black Star and was told Alo still has a few of these wallets. Alo just made it available for order again from its web site today. I just ordered one.


----------



## Jason36

My current go to Portable Rig - Stock AK100 & ASG-2

Extremely small and very portable. I'm loving the ASG-2.....these are probably one of the best universal IEM's I have owned / heard for the money. They also pair extremely well with the AK100.....great dynamics, soundstage and detail. These are now becoming my favourite goto IEM over and above my Tzar350.


----------



## DMinor

Wondering how does that ASG-2 compare to the EX1000, which is my ATF.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Update on the Alo amp wallet:
> 
> I got the reply from Black Star and was told Alo still has a few of these wallets. Alo just made it available for order again from its web site today. I just ordered one.


 
   
   
  If I had an iMod, this would be on my list too...
   
  I have the larger "amp bag" and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> If I had an iMod, this would be on my list too...
> 
> I have the larger "amp bag" and couldn't be happier with it.


 
  I have plenty of diyimod's and two amp's, so two of these amp wallets will serve me good for a long time. Thanks for the info again.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> If I had an iMod, this would be on my list too...
> 
> I have the larger "amp bag" and couldn't be happier with it.


 
  Thanks for the info:  Bought the wallet for my MKll and upgraded my FiiO with a low rider LOD while they are still available.


----------



## miceblue




----------



## snapple10




----------



## Change is Good




----------



## rudi0504

For easy listening at night 

Source : iPhone 4S 
Dac / Amp : Sony PHA 1
Iem : tralucent Audio 1+2 with Balance UBER cable 
Cable : Norse audio balance RSA female to mini 
 Balance RSA to via blue mini solid 8 braid Silver cable DIY


----------



## AnakChan

Lunchtime read. Just the iPad & Kaede's.


----------



## Greed

anakchan said:


> Lunchtime read. Just the iPad & Kaede's.




Awesome pic! How do they sound?


----------



## Mimouille

greed said:


> Awesome pic! How do they sound?


Horrible. Like small mice screeching in you ears.


----------



## Change is Good

Hey Greed, thanks for the W4 suggestion. It really is a great portable alternate to the Mad Dogs...


----------



## Greed

change is good said:


> Hey Greed, thanks for the W4 suggestion. It really is a great portable alternate to the Mad Dogs...




Not a problem, I'm glad you are enjoying them. 



mimouille said:


> Horrible. Like small mice screeching in you ears.




Well shucks... guess it doesn't matter since I just found out I'm deaf


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> Horrible. Like small mice screeching in you ears.



 
Ah but it's a Dan Brown book, so the mice are screeching the Italian opera through the Kaede's . I'm actually loving the Kaede's quite a bit. So far it's the alternate, complementary sound to the FitEars, that I'm looking for. Especially when paired with the HM-901...I'm truly liking that DAP too. Happy to skip the AK120 even.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Ah but it's a Dan Brown book, so the mice are screeching the Italian opera through the Kaede's .I'm actually loving the Kaede's quite a bit. So far it's the alternate, complementary sound to the FitEars, that I'm looking for. Especially when paired with the HM-901...I'm truly liking that DAP too. Happy to skip the AK120 even.


Would you say the 901 with balanced card is the best DAP you have had ? works with all your iems?


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> Would you say the 901 with balanced card is the best DAP you have had ? works with all your iems?


PM-ing.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## Mimouille

The first one is funny...as if your rig is too shy to appear naked and hiding under the sheets


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> The first one is funny...as if your rig is too shy to appear naked and hiding under the sheets


 

 Lmao, dude I hope we actually meet one day. You'd be great to have around if I decided to throw a house party.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Lmao, dude I hope we actually meet one day. You'd be great to have around if I decided to throw a house party.


 

 Well you should visit China. Pretty cheap apart from the tickets...


----------



## ianpullinger

My portable rig. iPod Nano, JDS Labs C5, FiiO line out, Headphone Labs hybrid cable and Shure SE535. I have only just got the cable, which looks stunning and is amazingly well made.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

diyMod (with internal caps) > Pico Slim > FitEar F111 (with Whiplash TWcu cable)
   
  Finally almost done with my rig. Got the O-rings today to tie the rig together. Just want to replace the Fiio LOD with a low-profile one and that's it. Looking for an RSA Shadow too to compare to the Pico Slim. The F111 pouch is actually a perfect size for a bag to store the whole rig, with the UE tin for the IEMs.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> diyMod (with internal caps) > Pico Slim > FitEar F111 (with Whiplash TWcu cable)
> 
> Finally almost done with my rig. Got the O-rings today to tie the rig together. Just want to replace the Fiio LOD with a low-profile one and that's it. Looking for an RSA Shadow too to compare to the Pico Slim. The F111 pouch is actually a perfect size for a bag to store the whole rig, with the UE tin for the IEMs.


 
   
  What caps you threw in there? BTW I highly recommend the Alo amp wallet for the 5g/5.5g. The wallet is not fancy but really practical.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





dminor said:


> What caps you threw in there? BTW I highly recommend the Alo amp wallet for the 5g/5.5g. The wallet is not fancy but really practical.


 
   
  They're just Blackgate NX caps, nothing terribly fancy. I didn't do the mod myself, I bought the diyMod used. I don't really see the point of the amp wallet, which just seems to be extra bulk. I actually like my set-up quite a bit and when I'm using it, I just leave it out. I only store it in the bag when I put it away.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## H20Fidelity

Rocco BA / H-200


----------



## DigitalFreak

Not exactly a picture but in my book a video is just as good.
   
  CLAS-db, ALO RX MKIII-B, j-Phonic K2 sp


----------



## Capri87

digitalfreak said:


> Not exactly a picture but in my book a video is just as good.
> 
> CLAS-db, ALO RX MKIII-B, j-Phonic K2 sp




May I know how long do u burn in your Mk3b before its sound reaches its peak?


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> Rocco BA / H-200



Sexy! How are the 200s?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Rocco BA / H-200


 
  Very simplistic rig, with a power touch. I like!
   
  Loving the silvery, gold and black theme you got going there!


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> Sexy! How are the 200s?





They're very capable IEM's especially for the money being asked. H-200 have specific timbre which has like a metallic sheen sitting very well with some genre's, Overall they're rather involving and typically fun with high clarity levels. They may suffer slightly narrow soundstage though source and cable effects the outcome. I run them with either Cowon J3, Rocco BA, Colorfly C3 (C3 with or without C&C BH amp) achieving great results. I actually preferred them over one much more expensive IEM, more than double the price. Fit can be a problem for some members, so that needs to be taken into consideration.




skybleu said:


> Very simplistic rig, with a power touch. I like!
> 
> Loving the silvery, gold and black theme you got going there!




I'm still rubbing your grubby finger prints of that gloss finish from when you loaned it.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'm still rubbing your grubby finger prints of that gloss finish from when you loaned it.


 




  Or maybe it was your grubby body oil that would not come off the player when I tried to clean it.


----------



## JoeDoe

After watching the uber-high quality rigs you guys post regularly, I've finally got one that I'm not embarrassed to post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  IPC 120gb -> Fiio L3 -> JDS C5 -> HD580 with 650 cable. When the 580's aren't practical (which is pretty often), then its my W4's turn!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> After watching the uber-high quality rigs you guys post regularly, I've finally got one that I'm not embarrassed to post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I like the colour contrast you got going there!


----------



## CJG888

I wouldn't recommend using one of those rigid 1/4" to 1/8" adapters. It puts a lot of strain on the HP jack, which is probably just attached to the circuit board. You would be better off using a Grado adapter (good quality and reasonably-priced), or making your own adapter cable with a Neutrik line socket and plug. If you always use the 580s in this rig, why not just re-terminate the cable with a good quality 1/8" plug (e.g. Viablue, Switchcraft or Neutrik)?


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> I wouldn't recommend using one of those rigid 1/4" to 1/8" adapters. It puts a lot of strain on the HP jack, which is probably just attached to the circuit board. You would be better off using a Grado adapter (good quality and reasonably-priced), or making your own adapter cable with a Neutrik line socket and plug. If you always use the 580s in this rig, why not just re-terminate the cable with a good quality 1/8" plug (e.g. Viablue, Switchcraft or Neutrik)?


 
  I probably use the 580s less than half the time. I get the best SQ out of them but I don't really want to carry that much gear around 24/7. Re-terminating isn't a bad idea though...


----------



## StevieBuns

digitalfreak said:


> Not exactly a picture but in my book a video is just as good.
> 
> CLAS-db, ALO RX MKIII-B, j-Phonic K2 sp




Loving the porn music bro, that's a sweet looking rig, I bet it sounds luscious. Is that a balanced LOD? Do you hear the difference with IEMs?

Steve

**EDIT** After watching the video again that's not a balanced LOD at all right? The AlgoRhythm Solo just has the USB there instead?


----------



## mpawluk91

Why does everyone have a jds labs c5 all of the sudden? Lol just curious


----------



## JoeDoe

mpawluk91 said:


> Why does everyone have a jds labs c5 all of the sudden? Lol just curious




Serious quality for the dollar man!


----------



## Nukeshock

My Turn 

   
  With my 2 day old ASG-2s !!! 
  iPod Classic 80GB -> ALO Copper Cryo LOD -> C&C X02 Amp -> Aurisonics ASG-2 
   
  this ASG-2s...have surpassed so many TOTL universal IEMs and one custom ( customs are difficult to rate as it is extremely difficult for me to find demo units locally ...) that i have tried the list include the SE535 , TF10 , JH-6 , Westone 4 ,westone 3  , UM3x , Heir Audio 4.Ai and 3.Ai , tzars , H200 , ER4s , EX1000 , X10i and the GR07... gotta admit i have tried all of these at one point of time and 4 of these at the same time with the ASG-2s and the ASG-2s were leaps and bounds ahead them all...


----------



## Jason36

nukeshock said:


> My Turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I keep switching between my Tzar 350 and the ASG2 and I must say that the ASG2 do seem to be the better all round IEM. The Tzars whilst sounding extremely detailed also seem to sound extremely anaemic after the ASG2. I listen to a wide variety of musical genres and haven't found anything that the ASG2 doesn't sound good with.


----------



## Prakhar

nukeshock said:


> My Turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where would you order the ASG-2? I can only find the custom fit version.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> this ASG-2s...have surpassed so many TOTL universal IEMs and one custom ( customs are difficult to rate as it is extremely difficult for me to find demo units locally ...) that i have tried the list include the SE535 , TF10 , JH-6 , Westone 4 ,westone 3  , UM3x , Heir Audio 4.Ai and 3.Ai , tzars , H200 , ER4s , EX1000 , X10i and the GR07... gotta admit i have tried all of these at one point of time and 4 of these at the same time with the ASG-2s and the ASG-2s were leaps and bounds ahead them all...


 
   
  If ASG-2s is leaps and bounds ahead of the EX1000, then I will have a problem with the EX even tho not now.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Nukeshock

prakhar said:


> Where would you order the ASG-2? I can only find the custom fit version.



I got mine from a local retailer, you. Can email dale from aurisonic and they can arrange an order for you. Got to say this morning I am spending time with my buddy Joe at Hans dinner and he has the TG334... On his portable setup ipod classic hp-p1 and translucent T1, I could not hear a difference we were both shocked tried it with his setup and mine, could not tell a major difference,every extension was the same, I thought his Tg334 was defective, then we went back and tried it on his desktop setup only then we saw a difference only on high end equipment will the tg334 show a difference but even that difference does not warrant the $800 extra you have to pay...if I had to pay a price for that difference to matter it would only be $300 more expensive and that's being generous, so the asg-2 should be priced in the $1000 section or the TG334 in the $800 range but instead the asg-2 is $500 and the TG334 is $1300... Going to wait for my local retailer to have the demo unit for the 1Plus2 from translucent another iem priced around the $1200++ price range


----------



## miceblue

mpawluk91 said:


> Why does everyone have a jds labs c5 all of the sudden? Lol just curious




It sounds good for the price, the bass boost is a ZO bass, you can get a free laser engraving of your choice, and you can re-program the digital potentiometer.

And it all has that in a nice, truly portable form factor.


----------



## TekeRugburn

heroicpenguin said:


> diyMod (with internal caps) > Pico Slim > FitEar F111 (with Whiplash TWcu cable)
> 
> Finally almost done with my rig. Got the O-rings today to tie the rig together. Just want to replace the Fiio LOD with a low-profile one and that's it. Looking for an RSA Shadow too to compare to the Pico Slim. The F111 pouch is actually a perfect size for a bag to store the whole rig, with the UE tin for the IEMs.




The rsa shadow was a little warmer than the slim. But imaging, drive and bass impact went to the slim


----------



## TekeRugburn

New mid budget rig


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> New mid budget rig


 
  Look at all that carbon fiber! I'm sure the sound is as sleek as the looks.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





steviebuns said:


> Loving the porn music bro, that's a sweet looking rig, I bet it sounds luscious. Is that a balanced LOD? Do you hear the difference with IEMs?
> 
> Steve
> 
> **EDIT** After watching the video again that's not a balanced LOD at all right? The AlgoRhythm Solo just has the USB there instead?


 

 Correct, that's whats known as a SXC 25 USB Mini A interconnect. Basically, that interconnect bypasses the iPod's DAC and amp and feeds a digital signal into the CLAS-db which converts it into a analog signal. The input connector on the CLAS-db is a mini USB input. From there the analog signal is fed into the ALO RX MKIII-B amp via a copper 22 balanced interconnect. You can't see the balanced interconnect in the picture because it's on the other side of the stack. The ALO amp has both a single ended output which is the headphone jack and a balanced output which is the big square connection next to the knobs and gain switch. If you want to see how it's put together you can check out the video below showing me plugging it all together and getting it ready to rock. As for how it sounds you can click HERE and read my final thoughts on it on CYMBACAVUM. I haven't tried hooking up balanced headphones or IEM's yet but the plan is to get a balanced cable and find out if it makes a difference. When connecting the rig together using the balanced copper 22 interconnect I've noticed subtle differences over a single ended connection.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> I wouldn't recommend using one of those rigid 1/4" to 1/8" adapters. It puts a lot of strain on the HP jack, which is probably just attached to the circuit board. You would be better off using a Grado adapter (good quality and reasonably-priced), or making your own adapter cable with a Neutrik line socket and plug. If you always use the 580s in this rig, why not just re-terminate the cable with a good quality 1/8" plug (e.g. Viablue, Switchcraft or Neutrik)?


 
   
  Quote: 





joedoe said:


> I probably use the 580s less than half the time. I get the best SQ out of them but I don't really want to carry that much gear around 24/7. Re-terminating isn't a bad idea though...


 
   
  Sennheiser also sells a version of the cable with a 1/8" jack. Under $40, IIRC.


----------



## wingtsun




----------



## Jason36

Would be interesting to know what everything is there Wingtsun?


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Would be interesting to know what everything is there Wingtsun?


 
   
  LOL! It's fairly uncomplicated, actually. Just the way the bits are positioned to give a neat way of placing it in a carry case. Here ya go:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/672159
   
  Have added a bit more to the article here:
   
  http://thirtyfivemill.com/just-add-headphones/


----------



## Jason36

wingtsun said:


> LOL! It's fairly uncomplicated, actually. Just the way the bits are positioned to give a neat way of placing it in a carry case. Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/672159
> 
> ...




Nice and neat solution WingTsun.......Bravo.

Interesting reading about the lightning cable out of the iPad4 having a reduced power output. I had a 10cm lightning to USB cable made up assuming thatbI would then be able to connect my iPad4 to my Original Solo and Rx Mk3 Rig. However when I tried it the other day it didn't work  didn't work with my iPhone 5 either. I'm now trying to work out if its reduced power from the Lightning adapter or the fact the Original Solo isn't compatible with the iPad 4 and iPhone 5.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-m8 DAC/Amp for idevices with ATH-ES10.
(one of 8 possible configurations that they offer)












Yep, sounds great!


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Nice and neat solution WingTsun.......Bravo.
> 
> Interesting reading about the lightning cable out of the iPad4 having a reduced power output. I had a 10cm lightning to USB cable made up assuming thatbI would then be able to connect my iPad4 to my Original Solo and Rx Mk3 Rig. However when I tried it the other day it didn't work  didn't work with my iPhone 5 either. I'm now trying to work out if its reduced power from the Lightning adapter or the fact the Original Solo isn't compatible with the iPad 4 and iPhone 5.


 
   
  It's probably not the Solo. I bought this hub:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/634555/lightbox/post/9555238/id/873107
   
  originally, thinking it would be a nice and smart solution.. didn't work.. It caused the same "device requires too much power" error that the amp connected directly caused. Apple put a software restriction in place, limiting the power output from 100mA to 20mA. Some hubs still won't work while others seem to allow 20mA through each of the 4 ports and possibly even 80mA via one port, though this has not been proven as far as I know. The hub in my pic and the Dr. Bott T3 hubs both work a treat. 
   
  Your solution won't work because it effectively attaches the DAC directly to the iPad. Pop a USB hub in between like one of the two mentioned above and I'd bet you'd be in business. The hub in my setup is not there for decoration but rather because it has to be in order for the Predator to link with the iPad.


----------



## Jason36

Thanks for that mate.....I may get one of those and try it. Too be honest I only use the iPad for Spotify and I have an iPhone 4S which I use as a rule connected to the Solo and Rx for at home and the office. If I'm travelling I tend to use my Ak100 for portable use. The Solo / Rx is a bit of a big rig to cart around with the IPad 4.


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Thanks for that mate.....I may get one of those and try it. Too be honest I only use the iPad for Spotify and I have an iPhone 4S which I use as a rule connected to the Solo and Rx for at home and the office. If I'm travelling I tend to use my Ak100 for portable use. The Solo / Rx is a bit of a big rig to cart around with the IPad 4.


 
   
  No worries at all. Worth picking up a hub to try. Here's where I got mine:
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261040731459
   
  At £6.85 it's worth a shot. The sellers deliberately don't show the pic with the Apple logo for fear of getting the auction pulled. They have the logos, though.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Hifi-m8 DAC/Amp for idevices with ATH-ES10.
> (one of 8 possible configurations that they offer)
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is one of those most wanted devices. I will probably get one too, but not the iDevice version


----------



## Jason36

wingtsun said:


> No worries at all. Worth picking up a hub to try. Here's where I got mine:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261040731459
> 
> At £6.85 it's worth a shot. The sellers deliberately don't show the pic with the Apple logo for fear of getting the auction pulled. They have the logos, though.




Cheers mate for that sort of price it won't hurt to get one, as you say. Gives me options if I'm using the iPad whilst away and want decent music but don't want to take iPad / iPhone 4S and iPhone 4


----------



## mpawluk91

miceblue said:


> It sounds good for the price, the bass boost is a ZO bass, you can get a free laser engraving of your choice, and you can re-program the digital potentiometer.
> 
> And it all has that in a nice, truly portable form factor.


Wow that sounds like a winner for 190 bucks, I'd like to hear it with some grados, it might have great synergy because grado is so light in the ass end


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> LOL! It's fairly uncomplicated, actually. Just the way the bits are positioned to give a neat way of placing it in a carry case. Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/672159
> 
> ...


 
   
  Was not aware any RSA had Apple certification so am wondering what it is processing from the lightning output
   
  Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Nice and neat solution WingTsun.......Bravo.
> 
> Interesting reading about the lightning cable out of the iPad4 having a reduced power output. I had a 10cm lightning to USB cable made up assuming thatbI would then be able to connect my iPad4 to my Original Solo and Rx Mk3 Rig. However when I tried it the other day it didn't work  didn't work with my iPhone 5 either. I'm now trying to work out if its reduced power from the Lightning adapter or the fact the Original Solo isn't compatible with the iPad 4 and iPhone 5.


 
   
  Maybe your cable maker did not re-sleeve an official Apple cable with the security chip because on the clas thread it is confirmed as working with lightning iOS devices


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Was not aware any RSA had Apple certification so am wondering what it is processing from the lightning output


 
   
  Oh it's probably just thin air going into the DAC, mate but what comes out sure sounds good to me.


----------



## DMinor

OK, I admit I am an ipodaholic. Here are the 8 ipods I have collected (at one point I had 10, then I killed one and got rid of one). Currently these 8 ipods give me a total of 888 GB's.  I didn't intentionally make the 888 and it just happens to be this number. No kidding. Man I love number 8.
   

   
   
  My rocking chair where I normally enjoy listening to my music. Too bad it's not portable.
   

   
  Just got another Alo amp wallet today. The new one used better material. Also the transparent plastic cover now works great for the 7g's click wheel due to thinner, softer and more sensitive material used. I am very happy with this one.
   

   
   
  The killer gear ,to my ears, is the one levitating thanks to Apple, Kemet, Sony and Leckerton.
 .


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Wow! @Dminor.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> OK, I admit I am an ipodaholic. Here are the 8 ipods I have collected (at one point I had 10, then I killed one and got rid of one). Currently these 8 ipods give me a total of 888 GB's.  I didn't intentionally make the 888 and it just happens to be this number. No kidding. Man I love number 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Which one do you think sounds the best.  I've gone thru 4 iPod's myself.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Wow! @Dminor.


 
   
  Haha, cheap stuff I've been collecting compared to the high end gears you guys have.
    
  Quote:


rumay408 said:


> Which one do you think sounds the best.  I've gone thru 4 iPod's myself.


 
   
  The 5g or 5.5g modded with CF and internal Kemet film caps. No doubt about that.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Haha, cheap stuff I've been collecting compared to the high end gears you guys have.
> 
> The 5g or 5.5g modded with CF and internal Kemet film caps. No doubt about that.


 
  I love my 5.5g.  Strange and stupid story, but mine set unused for a few years as the headphone jack died.  Was going to send in to get fixed but never did as my wife gave me a new Nano for my birthday.  So after joining Head-Fi 1 1/2 years ago I found out about LOD's, and frankly they have never sounded better. I'm just glad I didn't get rid of it.  Love that Wolfson DAC.


----------



## yaluen

And all the pieces fell into place


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





dminor said:


> OK, I admit I am an ipodaholic. Here are the 8 ipods I have collected (at one point I had 10, then I killed one and got rid of one). Currently these 8 ipods give me a total of 888 GB's.  I didn't intentionally make the 888 and it just happens to be this number. No kidding. Man I love number 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


>


 
   
  Call me Maybe .... (crazy)


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Enjoying newly purchased on a Sunday afternoon....


----------



## akhyar

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Enjoying newly purchased on a Sunday afternoon....


 
   
  What's the after-market cable on your FitEar IEM?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





akhyar said:


> What's the after-market cable on your FitEar IEM?


 

 It is a local DIY cable in HKG that I purchased from an experienced Head-fier...


----------



## akhyar

I see. Thought that was a TWag. Tks


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





dminor said:


> OK, I admit I am an ipodaholic. Here are the 8 ipods I have collected (at one point I had 10, then I killed one and got rid of one). Currently these 8 ipods give me a total of 888 GB's.  I didn't intentionally make the 888 and it just happens to be this number. No kidding. Man I love number 8.


 
  can i call u the ipod man


----------



## idruke

Sorry, I am not posting a rig pic. I have a question. I am about to buy the JDS labs ODAC to go with my ipod and PA2V2. It has usb input. Do I need a 30 pin apple connector to mini usb? If so, why doesn't JDS sell such a cable? I can't even find one by googling. Anyways, I am confused and would appreciate a little help.
   
  Thanks


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





yaluen said:


> And all the pieces fell into place


 
  Your AKG looks so beautiful !


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Sorry, the ODAC doesn't have the apple certification to pull the digital signal from the iPods.  Only Cypher Labs, Venturecraft, Fostex, and now CEntrance have the certification.  I might have missed one...
   
  You could use a line out dock (LOD) to get a line out signal to an amp instead.


----------



## idruke

Or I could do 3.5mm to mini usb. How is the ODAC suppose to hookup to my ipod?


----------



## thegrobe

idruke said:


> Or I could do 3.5mm to mini usb. How is the ODAC suppose to hookup to my ipod?



"Beautiful" Jeff (lol) just answered you above. The DAC is not Apple certified so it won't work with your iPod. But it will work wonderfully with your computer.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Sorry, the ODAC doesn't have the apple certification to pull the digital signal from the iPods.  Only Cypher Labs, Venturecraft, Fostex, and now CEntrance have the certification.  I might have missed one...
> 
> You could use a line out dock (LOD) to get a line out signal to an amp instead.


 
  Missed ADL


----------



## idruke

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> "Beautiful" Jeff (lol) just answered you above. The DAC is not Apple certified so it won't work with your iPod. But it will work wonderfully with your computer.


 
  Ok, thanks. Do you know what the least expensive ipod compatible DAC is from one of the companies Jeff named?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





idruke said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you know what the least expensive ipod compatible DAC is from one of the companies Jeff named?


 
   
  I've used quite a few of these DACs and performance wise I enjoyed the VentureCraft DD Socket 1 the most. The cheapest is probably a used Fostex HP-P1 or the Sony PHA-1 new. Both are good, but have relatively high OI's for IEMs. There are other differences both sonically and feature sets, but if you are only using the DAC section than I would go with the Fostex (on a budget). 
    
  Quote:


buttuglyjeff said:


> Sorry, the ODAC doesn't have the apple certification to pull the digital signal from the iPods.  Only Cypher Labs, Venturecraft, Fostex, and now CEntrance have the certification.  I might have missed one...
> 
> You could use a line out dock (LOD) to get a line out signal to an amp instead.


 
   
  You missed the Sony PHA-1 and the V-Moda Verza.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





greed said:


> You missed the Sony PHA-1 and the V-Moda Verza.


 
   
  Right, those two, though the V-moda is just a rebranded Venturecraft.  Greed is right, the Fostex and Sony are most likely the lowest cost, but if you have hard to drive phones, these are the two I would most likely pass on...


----------



## miceblue

buttuglyjeff said:


> Sorry, the ODAC doesn't have the apple certification to pull the digital signal from the iPods.  Only Cypher Labs, Venturecraft, Fostex, and now CEntrance have the certification.  I might have missed one...
> 
> You could use a line out dock (LOD) to get a line out signal to an amp instead.




?


[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xq7s-me9lUc[/video]


----------



## RUMAY408

My current mobile portable Rockboxed iPod 5.5g>Lowrider LOD>ALO MKll>Westone UM3X>Comply Tips
   
  ALO wallet thanks to info from this thread (ButtUglyJeff/DMinor)


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> ?


 
   
  Using a CCK nulls "true" lineout. Also, the ODAC is not apple certified. Meaning JDS (or whatever manu you decide to buy from) didn't pay Apple to utilize their proprietaries. The key words from Jeff is "apple certification".


----------



## krismusic

dminor said:


> OK, I admit I am an ipodaholic. Here are the 8 ipods I have collected (at one point I had 10, then I killed one and got rid of one). Currently these 8 ipods give me a total of 888 GB's.  I didn't intentionally make the 888 and it just happens to be this number. No kidding. Man I love number 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normally I'm a bit sanctimonious about members with GAS. (Gear acquisition syndrome.) But Wow! That is one cool collection and no you are not nuts that must be a lot of fun. Particularly like the giant iPod. Or is it a tiny armchair?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> ?


 
   
   
  That's the ole "camera kit from an iPad" trick.  I'm aware of that trick, but useless from an iPod.....
   
  I'm pretty sure this can be done with an ALO International amp/dac and spare yourself all those boxes and cables.


----------



## marko93101

Hey DMinor what are the hard plastic cases on the iPods? Need a case myself!


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





greed said:


> Using a CCK nulls "true" lineout. Also, the ODAC is not apple certified. Meaning JDS (or whatever manu you decide to buy from) didn't pay Apple to utilize their proprietaries. The key words from Jeff is "apple certification".


 
   
  Not sure exactly what you're saying with this?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> Not sure exactly what you're saying with this?


 
   
  Where am I unclear? Using the CCK with an iPad works great to connect USB DACs, but it doesn't work well with an iPod. When you factor all these components in, you're bordering the "transportable" realm. Not many people want to carry around all these things just to avoid using one of the other "apple certified" DACs. That would defeat the purpose of a portable device.


----------



## LFC_SL

Perhaps but not everyone wants to drop three-figures on Apple-certified dac. cck kit bulk is lesser anyway. Merely another potential compromise in the Head-Fi journey until you reach your personal end-game


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Perhaps but not everyone wants to drop three-figures on Apple-certified dac. cck kit bulk is lesser anyway. Merely another potential compromise in the Head-Fi journey until you reach your personal end-game


 
   
  Very true. The CCK does offer a solution for someone on a budget.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh. Yup, this is useless for an iDevice other than the iPad unfortunately.


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





greed said:


> Where am I unclear? Using the CCK with an iPad works great to connect USB DACs, but it doesn't work well with an iPod. When you factor all these components in, you're bordering the "transportable" realm. Not many people want to carry around all these things just to avoid using one of the other "apple certified" DACs. That would defeat the purpose of a portable device.


 
   
  Thanks for that, I'm with you now.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> My current mobile portable Rockboxed iPod 5.5g>Lowrider LOD>ALO MKll>Westone UM3X>Comply Tips
> 
> ALO wallet thanks to info from this thread (ButtUglyJeff/DMinor)


 
   
  Only wish that wallet has Coach's workmanship.
   
  Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Normally I'm a bit sanctimonious about members with GAS. (Gear acquisition syndrome.) But Wow! That is one cool collection and no you are not nuts that must be a lot of fun. Particularly like the giant iPod. Or is it a tiny armchair?


 
   
  This the only way to handle my music library when I know I can't live without that UI - rockbox and the clickwheel. Yes there are lots of fun from collecting them and modding them as a hobby while enjoying the music. I like that giant ipod too and that sound is addictive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That sound has the elasticity which makes me intend to crank up the volume to the max without hurting my ears.
   
  Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Hey DMinor what are the hard plastic cases on the iPods? Need a case myself!


 
   
  This is the one. It comes with three pieces (one front and two back) which can fit either the 30gb or the 60gb/80gb model.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Griffin-iClear-Hard-Plastic-Case-for-iPod-Video-30G-60G-Protective-Cover-/350817506325


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-M8 and ATH-ESW9. idevice version.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Back of the Hifi-m8 idevice version.
From left :
Impedance switch 1ohm,2ohm and 11ohm.
3 gain settings.
Bass: flat,+,++
Treble: flat,+,++

Power switch: computer,off, idevice,


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Back of the Hifi-m8 idevice version.
> From left :
> Impedance switch 1ohm,2ohm and 11ohm.
> 3 gain settings.
> ...


 

 Nice setup.  What's the ballpark price of that amp?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

M8 looks really big!


----------



## thegrobe

oregonian said:


> Nice setup.  What's the ballpark price of that amp?




$699

And regarding the size, there is some serious battery in there to juice the balanced, class A amplifier. Also lots of features/adjustments as you can see.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Greed

seeteeyou said:


> Did anyone try this GEBEN iDA-1 from China yet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEBEN-USB-Audio-DAC-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-iDA-1-iPod-iPhone-iPad-/281130465349
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=20531959364




First time I've heard of such a product. Any more info?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That......actually looks really sexy.
  Quote: 





> [size=12.0pt]l        [/size]*[size=12.0pt]Mobile melody, listen real sound, enjoy the same life journey[/size]* [size=12.0pt]the iDA-1 is equipped with iphone music playback system composed grade fever, moved to bring your heart[/size]
> [size=12pt]iDA-1 is a fever-level decoding portable headphone amplifier. Equipped  with Apple devices iPhone / iPad / iPod touch audio playback system   composed of free Enjoy with original sound journey, click the trigger    Apple devices music player, you can read raw data decoded into a high-definition analog audio signal, then you can listen to natural and sweet.  the sound of music companion for your journey home, it will bring you a happy mood and fun life.[/size]


 
   
  It's got the same level of music-describing words as some reviews here. Yup, my rig makes my headphones "sing" because they are so "musical" with great "PRaT."


----------



## muzic4life

My "never-die" HD650...! 
   

   

   
  I wish i get bored with the sound but I just can't


----------



## rudi0504

My simple audiophile set up AK 120

Source : AK 120
Amp : RSA. RS 71 A
Iem : Earsonic Sm 64 v1
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My "never-die" HD650...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am digging that HD650 with the silver cable!
  Are you going to upgrade the interconnects/LODs/adapters soon?


----------



## ChavaC

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Oh. Yup, this is useless for an iDevice other than the iPad unfortunately.


 

 No actually it works with iPhone 4 if you're jailbroken. If you're crafty you can buy one of the smaller "cabled" CCKs, reterminate the standard USB with a mini usb, and use it with a compatible amp/dac. I did this with a d-zero & e07k and in the end the footprint was a wash with your average LOD, if not smaller.

 Here's a pic of my CCK hiking setup that I never finished, it works but still a little hot glue and black nail polish from being complete.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> I am digging that HD650 with the silver cable!
> Are you going to upgrade the interconnects/LODs/adapters soon?


 
  Skybleu, you might wanna try the Toxic Silver cable 24awg. I love the sound too, especially plugged into my desktop rig. The toxic silver cable is more noticeable in clarity (but less body) compared to ALO silver 18awg the one in my picture. I like to use ALO silver when i plugged into my portable rig...because this cable does not reduce the warmth and body sound of HD650 and yet is more open, prominent, and a bit extending in the highs.
   
  The LOD to USB i like to use the stock one from my CLAS (longer cable), the reason for that is because i like to put my amps in the middle of the stack. If i use silver LOD/USB from ALO, is shorter and cannot reach the port at the same position. I might wanna do DIY someday when the angled USB/LOD available in my local shop.
   
  For the interconnect (m2m) i use 4 single silver wire, braided and terminated to 3.5mm Oyaide Rhodium plug.
   
  For the adapters, the one that has XLR terminated with different adapters is my Double Helix copper wire, none of my Silver cable has yet terminated to XLR. I might soon doing it though


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Skybleu, you might wanna try the Toxic Silver cable 24awg. I love the sound too, especially plugged into my desktop rig. The toxic silver cable is more noticeable in clarity (but less body) compared to ALO silver 18awg the one in my picture. I like to use ALO silver when i plugged into my portable rig...because this cable does not reduce the warmth and body sound of HD650 and yet is more open, prominent, and a bit extending in the highs.
> 
> The LOD to USB i like to use the stock one from my CLAS (longer cable), the reason for that is because i like to put my amps in the middle of the stack. If i use silver LOD/USB from ALO, is shorter and cannot reach the port at the same position. I might wanna do DIY someday when the angled USB/LOD available in my local shop.
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, as much as I'd like to give that cable a go, I don't own a pair of HD650's to try them with... 
   
  That silver cable, however, does sound like it will do the job exceptionally well, just like you stated!
   
  Yeah, I think a bit of DIY work might need to be taken into consideration to make your rig all up to date, and running in tip top condition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That mini-to-mini sounds more promising, haha.
   
  I think XLR termination might be better for that ALO cable, as it seems rather restricted with the limiting stock 1/4" to 1/8" adapter, but that decision is purely up to you to decide!


----------



## tanc1

what cables are those on your fitears, does it make them sound significantly better??


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> My simple audiophile set up AK 120
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Amp : RSA. RS 71 A
> ...




Rudi always show cool rig
Suprise u use stock cable?


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi always show cool rig
> Suprise u use stock cable?




Thank you CosmicHolyGhost 

I love the sm 64 v1 stock cable , sound so good


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you CosmicHolyGhost
> 
> I love the sm 64 v1 stock cable , sound so good


 

 btw, the uber jumper really makes a huge difference?


----------



## rudi0504

​


cosmicholyghost said:


> btw, the uber jumper really makes a huge difference?




The UBER mini to mini is one from my best mini to mini


----------



## Capri87

rudi0504 said:


> ​The UBER mini to mini is one from my best mini to mini




+1

I have the uber mini too... It certainly is my best mini to mini


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Rudi,

How can I order the uber mini to mini?
Thanks



rudi0504 said:


> ​The UBER mini to mini is one from my best mini to mini


----------



## Capri87

Hi

U can pm spkrs01 to buy the mini


----------



## Capri87

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> How can I order the uber mini to mini?
> Thanks




Hi u can pm spkrs01 to buy uber mini


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





capri87 said:


> +1
> 
> I have the uber mini too... It certainly is my best mini to mini


 

 how much did you pay for your mini to mini and who did you order it from?
   
  Thanks


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> can i call u the ipod man


 
   
  Call me maybe, and it sounds great to my ears.


----------



## Greed

Last few days with these guys. Taking a few notes for future comparisons. I tell you one thing... I will definitely miss the elegance...


----------



## DMinor

What I have realized from my favorite gear/synergy is that I can zoom in or zoom out the sound without losing any separation, clarity, extensions of the lowers and bass. No distortion of the sound whatsoever. The sound is "elastic" and you can stretch it as far as you want without hurting your ears. Sometimes I listen to my music at the lowest vol possible and then I repeat it with the vol pushed to the max on my UHA-6S. Totally different listening experience but very enjoyable.
   
  The sound stage, 3D imaging, separation, clarity (details). extensions of lowers and bass, and elasticity are the key elements of quality sound to my ears. What I can't stand is muddy/hollow/grainy (dry) sound, not even a little for my music.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

My balanced interconnect from Brian @ BTG Audio arrived today
   

   
  And my new HD25 cable too, with multiple ends.
   

   
  If you are the conductor of the "balanced train" good luck throwing me off.  I totally get it now....


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Oh, the pain of waiting! I have been waiting on my mini to mini for just a bit longer than the stated build time. But I am sure it will be worth the wait. Nice IC, btw, for sure.


----------



## AustinValentine

Voodoo Galaxy S (Captivate, SuperNexus 2.0 Rom, Semaphore Kernel)/Burgundy Seidio Active Case > 3.5" cable from my E7 > E11 > Sennheiser Amperior


----------



## Capri87

gmahler2u said:


> how much did you pay for your mini to mini and who did you order it from?
> 
> Thanks:wink_face:




I would like to, but is it fine for me to post the price here? I guess I'll give u a pm


----------



## JoeDoe

Freshly upgraded!
   
  IPC 120gb to Chris_Himself OCC/Silver LOD to JDS C5 to Hiflight modded KSC75s. I reviewed the 75s on the Giant Killer forum. Ron's mods took an already good sound and MAXED IT OUT. Loving this rig!


----------



## shotgunshane

joedoe said:


> Freshly upgraded!
> 
> IPC 120gb to Chris_Himself OCC/Silver LOD to JDS C5 to Hiflight modded KSC75s. I reviewed the 75s on the Giant Killer forum. Ron's mods took an already good sound and MAXED IT OUT. Loving this rig!




Nice! I've been enjoying Ron's modded 75's straight from my iPhone. Awesome budget headphone.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

What are these mods you speak of?


----------



## JoeDoe

The mods Ron did at Hiflight were: a headband mount, replacement center-holed pads, drilled and resin coated driver covers, and an additional 47 ohm impedance upgrade (bringing the total to roughly 107).


----------



## JoeDoe

shotgunshane said:


> Nice! I've been enjoying Ron's modded 75's straight from my iPhone. Awesome budget headphone.


Nice man! Are you running an IP5?


----------



## shotgunshane

joedoe said:


> Nice man! Are you running an IP5?



Yes- simple, convenient and it rocks.


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> Freshly upgraded!
> 
> IPC 120gb to Chris_Himself OCC/Silver LOD to JDS C5 to Hiflight modded KSC75s. I reviewed the 75s on the Giant Killer forum. Ron's mods took an already good sound and MAXED IT OUT. Loving this rig!




The ksc75 never fails to bring a smile to my face. 

I just finished recabling mine with grado cables. Had it laying around after I recabled my sr60 with cardas cables.


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> The ksc75 never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> I just finished recabling mine with grado cables. Had it laying around after I recabled my sr60 with cardas cables.


 
  Very nice! Are those the red Grado pads that are on eBay?


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





dminor said:


> This is the one. It comes with three pieces (one front and two back) which can fit either the 30gb or the 60gb/80gb model.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Griffin-iClear-Hard-Plastic-Case-for-iPod-Video-30G-60G-Protective-Cover-/350817506325


 
   
  Damn, have the 7th Gen 160gb.


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> Very nice! Are those the red Grado pads that are on eBay?




No I dyed them myself... I had 2 pairs of hd414 pads so dying them myself was cheaper. The 2nd pads are for my grados but I got some free g-cush pads so now the 2nd pair is just sitting there.


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> how much did you pay for your mini to mini and who did you order it from?
> 
> Thanks:wink_face:




UBER cable mini to mini is from Tralucent Audio 
You can PM Gavin , his head fi user Id is spkrs01



capri87 said:


> +1
> 
> I have the uber mini too... It certainly is my best mini to mini




I am agree with you 




lescanadiens said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> How can I order the uber mini to mini?
> Thanks





UBER cable mini to mini is from Tralucent Audio 
You can PM Gavin , his head fi user Id is spkrs01




capri87 said:


> Hi u can pm spkrs01 to buy uber mini




Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

My Ultrasone Sig Di set up :

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Cyberlabs Class -dB 1,69 Vrms is good for iems and very low impedance headphones 
Amp : Pico Power in low gain 
Headphone : Ultrasone Sig DJ 
Cable : headphone cable Oyaide PCOCC - A with original silver Rhodium plating plug 
 HPC Series for Signature DJ / PRO
 Moon Audio silver dragon V1 mini USB to Lod 
 Wagnus Sputnik Mini to mini japan 18 awg type


----------



## Capri87

rudi0504 said:


> UBER cable mini to mini is from Tralucent Audio
> You can PM Gavin , his head fi user Id is spkrs01
> I am agree with you
> UBER cable mini to mini is from Tralucent Audio
> ...




Thanks rudi... It was you who gave me the source to buy uber mini, and I have no regrets after getting one


----------



## rudi0504

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i





capri87 said:


> Thanks rudi... It was you who gave me the source to buy uber mini, and I have no regrets after getting one




You are welcome , I bought mini to mini and balance RSA to RSA


----------



## rudi0504

greed said:


> Last few days with these guys. Taking a few notes for future comparisons. I tell you one thing... I will definitely miss the elegance...




Why you miss the elegance ?
For me looking is at the second place , SQ is at the first place


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Why you miss the elegance ?
> For me looking is at the second place , SQ is at the first place


 
   
  Hey Rudi 
   
  I will miss the elegance more because I wasn't a huge fan of the sound of the 8.A. Don't want to be controversial, but they just didn't do it for me. But, it was a great experience.


----------



## rudi0504

greed said:


> Hey Rudi
> 
> I will miss the elegance more because I wasn't a huge fan of the sound of the 8.A. Don't want to be controversial, but they just didn't do it for me. But, it was a great experience.




I am so sorry to hear that 
How is the SQ from hair 8.A ?
I haven't heard any hair iems


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that
> How is the SQ from hair 8.A ?
> I haven't heard any hair iems


 

  or hair headphones..........


----------



## krismusic

Quality.


----------



## LFC_SL

rudi how does pico power compare to sr71b? Single ended output of course


----------



## LFC_SL

Ignore dupe post... stupid ISP...


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> or hair headphones..........


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that
> How is the SQ from hair 8.A ?
> I haven't heard any hair iems


 
   
  The SQ was pretty good, but not worth the hype or the money, IMO. The sound was very warm and a bit bassy for my tastes. It still had a great sound for some genres, but I would say they are source and genre specific. Very hard to find a good combo with the 8.A, the upgraded gold cable did help though. Still, they sounded better than all my other C/IEMs at the time. But now that I'm a bit more seasoned, I can tell you that the 8.A don't do it for me anymore. That's why they're gone, and the SE5 are coming! 
   
  Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## rudi0504

greed said:


> The SQ was pretty good, but not worth the hype or the money, IMO. The sound was very warm and a bit bassy for my tastes. It still had a great sound for some genres, but I would say they are source and genre specific. Very hard to find a good combo with the 8.A, the upgraded gold cable did help though. Still, they sounded better than all my other C/IEMs at the time. But now that I'm a bit more seasoned, I can tell you that the 8.A don't do it for me anymore. That's why they're gone, and the SE5 are coming!
> 
> 
> Obviously, YMMV.




Lucky I haven't bought hair 8A
The SQ is not for me is warm and bassy , I like my Fit Ear MH 335 DW , Um Miracle and Tralucent 1+2 with UBER cable 




expatinjapan said:


> or hair headphones..........




Hahaha 




krismusic said:


> Quality.




Warm and bassy is not my personal taste


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> rudi how does pico power compare to sr71b? Single ended output of course




Pico power vs RS 71 A

High : 
Pico power : has slightly better detail in high
RS 71 A : high is very good too

Mid : 
Pico power : has clearer mid and clean mid 
RS 71 A : has sweeter mid like tube 

Bass :
Pico power : has better in mid bass region and faster speed
RS 71 A : has deeper bass

Soundstage :
Pico power : has wider soundstage 
RS 71 A : has deeper soundstage 

Black background :
These two are on par

Separation :
Pico power : has better separation
RS 71 A : is very good too.

Conclusion :
These two amps has their own character , it is matter of synergy with your source
That's why I keep these two amps for me
Pico power has more power and faster speed than RS 71 A

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

My Ultrasone Signature Pro set up :

Source : AK 120
Amp :WAGNUS Epsilon S Japan
Headphone : Ultrasone Siganture PRO
Cable : Oyaide POCC headphone cable for Sig Pro
 Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini cable


----------



## knights

Delete!!!!


----------



## muzic4life

IPC/CLASdb/Pico Power/W4R    &     IPC/HPP1/Glacier/UM3xR
   

   
  IPC/Portatube/W4R
   

   
  IPC/HPP1/Portatube/T1 (digging for smoothness...here we go !)


----------



## JoeDoe

muzic4life said:


> IPC/CLASdb/Pico Power/W4R    &     IPC/HPP1/Glacier/UM3xR
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I realize this is a silly question but which one gets the most love?


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> I realize this is a silly question but which one gets the most love?


 
  aside from "portability" factor...the 3rd one is near heaven !


----------



## HeatFan12

Wow, the portable towers of power have grown in a few years.  Awesome rigs!!!
   
  I gave up walking around with portable amps a few years ago.  When on the move some iems and a dap is great nowadays for me.  However, I miss my ipods with some amping and giving them line-out love.  I feel they are a great source whether you are walking around or sitting. 
   
   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   
   
  I have to put all these huge LODs I purchased years ago to good use
   
   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   
   
  Hope you guys don't mind me posting my non-portable ipod stations...


----------



## znil78




----------



## knights




----------



## muzic4life

Preparing my next busy hours...i took my chance massaging my ears a bit...(my wife didn't want to massage me...so i let my rig instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> ...(my wife didn't want to massage me... )


 
   
  That's what an amp for.


----------



## krismusic

dminor said:


> That's what an amp for. :wink_face:



Ha ha. Consolation.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My Ultrasone Sig Di set up :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s
> Dac : Cyberlabs Class -dB 1,69 Vrms is good for iems and very low impedance headphones
> ...


 
  Just curious Rudi, why is the Pico upside down?


----------



## M3NTAL

so he can control the volume with his left hand.


----------



## mtthefirst

Got my Typhoon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  iPod touch 5G + VentureCraft SounDroid Typhoon + Fitear MH335DW

   
  Now my VentureCraft family is complete.

   
  The rest of the family.


----------



## dallan

Doing some A/B testing today.  Shown is AK120/CLAS -R/Pico Power/and Edition 8 Limited


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Got my Typhoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Did you accumulate those slowly moving up the quality chain?


----------



## rudi0504

m3ntal said:


> so he can control the volume with his left hand.







fiascogarcia said:


> Just curious Rudi, why is the Pico upside down?




Thank you for correction 

I try to find : 
1. The connection to class -dB first , class -dB can not use up use down 
2. Than connect my mini to mini , this the way easy to adjust the volume controll


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Man, I miss this thread! Will post pics soon


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





fiascogarcia said:


> Just curious Rudi, why is the Pico upside down?


 
  It improves the sound, silly goose 
 Get your hi-fi pseudoscience together!


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> Did you accumulate those slowly moving up the quality chain?


 
  Start from portability but growing into quality at the other end. I can't call my next Amp portable anymore since it weight about half a kilo.


----------



## muzic4life

visceriouszero said:


> Man, I miss this thread! Will post pics soon




Get ready for another jaw dropping pictures !


----------



## wingtsun

iPhone 5 > Silver Ray Mini/Mini > RSA Predator > IE8s/Grado SR80is.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> iPhone 5 > Silver Ray Mini/Mini > RSA Predator > IE8s/Grado SR80is.


 
   Why using 3.5mm port instead of LOD port?


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Why using 3.5mm port instead of LOD port?


 
   
  There is no LOD port on an iPhone 5. It's lightning and you can't get LO from it.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> There is no LOD port on an iPhone 5. It's lightning and you can't get LO from it.


 
  Sorry..i forgot that part the lightning adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You are right..!  I saw somebody posted picture the 8 pin to 3.5mm interconnect.
  Btw...i tried using my ipad 4..using the lightning adapter connected to a regular LOD then to my amps..i think the sound is better compared via ipad 3.5mm port, but not sure about iphone 5. But then is less neat when using that adapter.


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Sorry..i forgot that part the lightning adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Did that work OK with the lightning adapter to LOD? Did you need a USB hub in the chain?


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> Did that work OK with the lightning adapter to LOD? Did you need a USB hub in the chain?


 
  my bad..i was thinking from ipad > lightning adapter > connected to my 30 pin LOD then > to my amp input port using 3.5mm, but apparently NOT. I forgot that time i was using CLAS..
  Here's the picture btw...
   

   
  And..yes..i think the lightning adapter CAN NOT be used to connect our amps (via 3.5mm input) with idevice, unless using USB input.


----------



## KraftD1




----------



## M3NTAL

Guess what I'm trying with my Fiio dock tonight?  That cable is pretty stiff though.


----------



## KraftD1

Wasn't too hard to get the knot on there, nice way to shorten up the L9. Another example:


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





kraftd1 said:


> Wasn't too hard to get the knot on there, nice way to shorten up the L9. Another example:


 
  Haha, what a great idea!


----------



## KraftD1

I can't take all the credit, Armaegis suggested tying a knot in a cable if it's a little too long.


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> my bad..i was thinking from ipad > lightning adapter > connected to my 30 pin LOD then > to my amp input port using 3.5mm, but apparently NOT. I forgot that time i was using CLAS..
> Here's the picture btw...
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is a very nice portable setup, there!


----------



## Mimouille

But I find when you knot a LOD, the music sounds a bit more twisted





kraftd1 said:


> I can't take all the credit, Armaegis suggested tying a knot in a cable if it's a little too long.


----------



## SkyBleu

mimouille said:


> But I find when you knot a LOD, the music sounds a bit more twisted




I see what you did there!


----------



## Mimouille

skybleu said:


> I see what you did there!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> But I find when you knot a LOD, the music sounds a bit more twisted


 

 Good thing he wasn't sporting a braided LOD. The music would  sound so twisted it'd be only a matter of time before the listener went all metal head.


----------



## muzic4life

change is good said:


> That is a very nice portable setup, there!




Thanks CiG..sound is sweet. I am using portatube to drive my ath3000anv and that even sweeter result. What i dont like about CLASdb though...the gain of my amps becoming smaller. So to drive higher impedance cans i got to use my hpp1 dac instead.


----------



## knights

guys, please point me where to buy quality LOD to microUSB cable for ipodclassic 7th gen to CLAS-db and the pairing 4pin-4pin balance cable for CLAS-db to Rxmk3-b… i need a good design pairing design/style… please help...


----------



## muzic4life

knights said:


> guys, please point me where to buy quality LOD to microUSB cable for ipodclassic 7th gen to CLAS-db and the pairing 4pin-4pin balance cable for CLAS-db to Rxmk3-b… i need a good design pairing design/style… please help...




Have u already checked from Alo audio webside. I think they made cables specialized for that.


----------



## knights

they have 4pin-4pin balance cable and its quite nice in copper, but the LOD-micorUSB is all in black… not good pairing in terms of aesthetics...


----------



## muzic4life

The lod to mini usb looks like this...


----------



## psion84

ASG-2.New addition to the family.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> The lod to mini usb looks like this...


 
   
  I think it would look good with the RSA to RSA interconnect, that Brian @ BTG made for me:


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> The lod to mini usb looks like this...


 
  What's that cable cost, $200 or so?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

$99 for that one, so not horrible...


----------



## knights

buttuglyjeff said:


> $99 for that one, so not horrible...




Any other options?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





knights said:


> Any other options?


 
   
  Only Moon Audio comes to mind.


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





knights said:


> Any other options?


 
  If you haven't already, I'd PM Chris_Himself. He makes plenty of LODs, and I imagine terminating one in a microUSB wouldn't be a problem. 
   
  His work can be seen here:
   
  http://chrishimselfaudio.blogspot.com/


----------



## muzic4life

might fire up these rigs for tonight...!
   

   

   
   

   
  Happy weekend guys...!


----------



## Spidermeng

my office rig setup


----------



## snapple10

Nice office rig! I will switch jobs and take a pay cut if I get to wear my phones at work

My Saturday morning rig:


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





spidermeng said:


> my office rig setup


 

 Nice rig and beautiful photo!


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi rudi,

How do you compare RSA Intruder vs SR-71a in single ended?

Thanks



rudi0504 said:


> Pico power vs RS 71 A
> 
> High :
> Pico power : has slightly better detail in high
> ...


----------



## jasonb

Do you guys ever take these triple stacks out of the house or office? 
   
  My Galaxy S4 and E17 is still pretty slim and portable, but some of these stacks pictured here are a good 4-6" thick.


----------



## SkyBleu

spidermeng said:


> my office rig setup




Spectacular photo, my friend!

Love the profile pic spooderman reference too! Haha

Oh, and what CIEM are those?


----------



## rudi0504

My Cyberlabs Class Solo old set up :

Source : iPhone 4S with WAV music file
Dac : Cyberlabs Class Solo old
Amp : RSA RS 71 B
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cables balance RSA 
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini 
 Venture Craft Lod to USB


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> Do you guys ever take these triple stacks out of the house or office?
> 
> My Galaxy S4 and E17 is still pretty slim and portable, but some of these stacks pictured here are a good 4-6" thick.


 
  Triple stacks + IEMs i often carry them everywhere i go (either long trip or just a near)..no problem for me...except when doing sport..i just carry an ipod+iems.
   
  Edit: I used to worry about all that stuff, the weight, the size and all that...but the more i stick to headfi...the more i don't care anymore what to carry..just go and enjoy music everywhere, anytime


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Nice office rig! I will switch jobs and take a pay cut if I get to wear my phones at work


 
   
  Did you try to negotiate with your company about wearing phones at work for a pay cut?  That may work out as long as you get your work done.


----------



## snapple10

It will be a hard sell. My job involves dealing with people. I do get to wear my IEM during lunch or during administration time though


----------



## DMinor

For some time I want a diymod with a red click wheel, and finally I got the time today to mod one with my fav caps. Burning the caps now ...... yes babe burn babe! The film caps take time to bring out their complete beauty, at least 50 hrs from my experience.
   
  This is why I collect these ipod 5.5g's not b/c they are sold cheap (some dirt cheap), they can entertain my hobby to kill time when I am bored. Plus this thing sounds amazing as everybody says about their gears.


----------



## audiotechkid

Quote: 





spidermeng said:


> my office rig setup
> 
> 
> Now that's what i call photography!


----------



## H20Fidelity

spidermeng said:


> my office rig setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Great shot!


----------



## audiotechkid

Just got these new puppies, after a few hours of burnin' them in, bass quantity seems to have improved, midrange and treble detail is also pretty good. Pads are a little shallow, might have to mod them. However, soundstage has no depth which was a huge letdown. 

Also, 


New case, LOD and amp! Yippee!


----------



## audiotechkid

Oh yeah, those are the denon dj Dn-Hp1000.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





spidermeng said:


> my office rig setup


 
  My gawd that is a beautiful shot.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> My gawd that is a beautiful shot.


 
  SEX ! Agree!


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> For some time I want a diymod with a red click wheel, and finally I got the time today to mod one with my fav caps. Burning the caps now ...... yes babe burn babe! The film caps take time to bring out their complete beauty, at least 50 hrs from my experience.
> 
> This is why I collect these ipod 5.5g's not b/c they are sold cheap (some dirt cheap), they can entertain my hobby to kill time when I am bored. Plus this thing sounds amazing as everybody says about their gears.


 
  That 5.5g Wolfson DAC is amazing.  Love the red wheel, solid.


----------



## rudi0504

My Tralucent Audio 1+2 full balance set up 

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dac : Cyberlabs Ckass -dB 2.00 Vrms version
Amp : RSA RS 71 B
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2. With UBER balance RSA cable 
Cable : Moon Audio mini USB to Lod 
 UBER cable. RSA balance 

SQ : between single ended from class solo old vs class -dB is a huge different 
 More detail in all frequencies , more sweet and full sounding midrange , better bass detail and impact 
 Better separation and wider and toll soundstage , class solo old has better depth 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

spidermeng said:


> my office rig setup




Very nice and professional picture crystal clear Ciem
What is your Ciem ?


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I think it would look good with the RSA to RSA interconnect, that Brian @ BTG made for me:




Full balance set up is always excellent SQ


----------



## wormsdriver

.


----------



## lin0003

.


----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## Spidermeng

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Spectacular photo, my friend!
> 
> Love the profile pic spooderman reference too! Haha
> 
> Oh, and what CIEM are those?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very nice and professional picture crystal clear Ciem
> What is your Ciem ?


 
   
  thanks! haha spooder 
   
  ciem is 1964-v6


----------



## Capri87

spidermeng said:


> thanks! haha spooder
> 
> ciem is 1964-v6




I'm expecting a sales boost in 1964-v6 after your professional photography


----------



## Spidermeng

Quote: 





capri87 said:


> I'm expecting a sales boost in 1964-v6 after your professional photography


 
   
  Yeah. Very nice quality craftsmanship and amazing sound!
  Highly recommend 1964


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





capri87 said:


> I'm expecting a sales boost in 1964-v6 after your professional photography


 
  Yeah lol. The photo is exceptional. I wished I could take photos like that, but unfortunately, all of mine are crap.


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> Yeah lol. The photo is exceptional. I wished I could take photos like that, but unfortunately, all of mine are crap.




Don't worry Lin , it is like me crap photo , because I am to lazzy to take with my DSLR camera and upload to my IMac


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Don't worry Lin , it is like me crap photo , because I am to lazzy to take with my DSLR camera and upload to my IMac


 
  Lol, your photos are still better than mine.


----------



## rudi0504

spidermeng said:


> thanks! haha spooder
> 
> ciem is 1964-v6




Your Ciem 1064 look like new , because the transparent acrylic so shining


----------



## rudi0504

wormsdriver said:


>




Looks cool your Hi Fi M8
How is the SQ and the power from Hi Fi M8?


----------



## Spidermeng

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Your Ciem 1064 look like new , because the transparent acrylic so shining


 
   
  i polish it everyday. lol XD


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Looks cool your Hi Fi M8
> How is the SQ and the power from Hi Fi M8?


 
  I barely got it yesterday, and unfortunately I haven't got around to listen much to it...


----------



## Currawong

1plus2 + Uber cable (on loan), Mezzo-modded AK100. The results are a lot better than I might have hoped a couple of years ago.


----------



## Overheat

Hey Rudi. I know you said you prefer the sound of wav files with your iPhone and AK120. Just wondering if you use 24bit files and if you find them a lot better than their 16bit counterparts. Cheers. And I love your work


----------



## rudi0504

currawong said:


> 1plus2 + Uber cable (on loan), Mezzo-modded AK100. The results are a lot better than I might have hoped a couple of years ago.




The SQ different is from the UBER cable it self make significant improvement for 1+2


----------



## VeXun

Galaxy tab 2 10.1 and HTC one m7 plus a variety of iems including hf3's x10i's re400's, etc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeXun

Also nexus 7, sennheiser hd558's and jabra soulmate..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> That 5.5g Wolfson DAC is amazing.  Love the red wheel, solid.


 
   
  You know the sound flavor from this particular combo of my gears never eases to amaze me as I listen to my music everyday. I have tried all the possible combos given the gears in my possession and this one is just different and stands out clearly. When the music doesn't sound as good as I want, I know the problem is with the recording. The diy thingy is fun and I am just getting into it. The K film caps are great as they sound even better with time.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## H20Fidelity

Some Westone 4's I have on loan atm. (should have my 4R this week)


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Some Westone 4's I have on loan atm. (should have my 4R this week)


 
  How much better are the 4's compared with the UM3X?


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





knights said:


>


 
   
  Can you tell us what are the components >> connected to >> what?
   
  Where did you get that 3.5mm male to male cable?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Some Westone 4's I have on loan atm. (should have my 4R this week)


 

 Hey, those look familiar, lmao. You're really enjoying those things that much aren't you?


----------



## H20Fidelity

rumay408 said:


> How much better are the 4's compared with the UM3X?




I haven't heard the UM3X, unfortunately. 



digitalfreak said:


> Hey, those look familiar, lmao. You're really enjoying those things that much aren't you?




Haha, yes, I enjoy them, I don't think they're perfect, (what is?) and probably a little expensive at their full retail price. I've heard other earphones with higher detailing and separation, air, speed. I've written a few things here why they have won me over though. Not to say W4 are bad at any of these above mentioned areas, they kind of meet in the middle with a dose of everything. I think in one sentence: I would say W4 allow me to stop critically analyzing music and listen to albums instead without losing any technical area in specific 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/527694/westone-4-appreciation-thread-and-reviews-a-k-a-westone-4/4275#post_9639190


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I haven't heard the UM3X, unfortunately.
> Haha, yes, I enjoy them, I don't think they're perfect, (what is?) and probably a little expensive at their full retail price. I've heard other earphones with higher detailing and separation, air, speed. I've written a few things here why they have won me over though. Not to say W4 are bad at any of these above mentioned areas, they kind of meet in the middle with a dose of everything. I think in one sentence: I would say W4 allow me to stop critically analyzing music and listen to albums instead without losing any technical area in specific
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/527694/westone-4-appreciation-thread-and-reviews-a-k-a-westone-4/4275#post_9639190


 
  Congrats on your purchase, I was thinking of checking out the Earports tips to see if they outdo the Star tips. You should look into it yourself although I thought the Shure tips were pretty good.


----------



## muzic4life

rumay408 said:


> How much better are the 4's compared with the UM3X?




They both are good. The um3x more on the mids (more forward and thicker) and bass (more quantity but still in control). The w4(r) is more balance across spectrum. More neutral. And has more treble to um3x so thats why for the clarity goes to w4r. I would not say either of those is a bright iem. But w4 is brighter than um3x. Music separation and detailing also good on both iems. If u prefer a darker soundsig...um3x should be fit better.


----------



## knights

baydude said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




iPod7th Gen + ibasso cb06 IC + ALO Rxmk3-b

AK100 + Magnus1 IC + PicoPower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGame21x

Sansa Fuze (8+16GB) - Fiio L6 - JDS Labs C5 - T-PEOS H200


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Sansa Fuze (8+16GB) - Fiio L6 - JDS Labs C5 - T-PEOS H200


 

 I like how each picture you took gives a completely different view of all angles of your rig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  On a serious note - I am waiting for my C5 to go w/ my h-200's as well. Can't wait!


----------



## knights

Portables
  Source: ipodtouch 3rdgen 64gb, ipod classic 7thgen 160gb, AK100
  DAC: ????
  Amps: Heron, MambaD42, Zero, PicoPower, Rxmk3-b
  IC: Magnus1 mini-mini , Van Den Hul LOD, Van Den Hul mini-mini, Kimber LOD, Kimber mini-mini, CB06, Nobelle mini-mini, Nobelle mini-RCA, Klutz mini-mini, Fiio L9, E1.5, Kimber mini-6.3, Silflex mini-mini optical.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

You don't see many Mac Mini's around here. Nice to see someone switch it up.


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> You don't see many Mac Mini's around here. Nice to see someone switch it up.


 
  Thats because they're not really portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm Leaving the building now.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





baydude said:


> I like how each picture you took gives a completely different view of all angles of your rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HEY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Space constraints. It was at my (normally messy) desk.
   
  I'll take better pictures later.


----------



## mpawluk91

knights said:


> Portables
> Source: ipodtouch 3rdgen 64gb, ipod classic 7thgen 160gb, AK100
> DAC: ????
> Amps: Heron, MambaD42, Zero, PicoPower, Rxmk3-b
> IC: Magnus1 mini-mini , Van Den Hul LOD, Van Den Hul mini-mini, Kimber LOD, Kimber mini-mini, CB06, Nobelle mini-mini, Nobelle mini-RCA, Klutz mini-mini, Fiio L9, E1.5, Kimber mini-6.3, Silflex mini-mini optical.


Dude is playin no types of games


----------



## paddycrow




----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's a headphone that's isn't grabbing nearly enough attention. Yamaha HPH-200.

I kid you not, if you can find a pair of these for around $80 - $100 you'll be absolutely laughing, they punch way, way above their price tag, offering a very natural timbre. I cannot believe they never took off on Head-FI, it was more the earphone EPH-100 that grabbed some attention though these are seriously slipping under the radar.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here's a headphone that's isn't grabbing nearly enough attention. Yamaha HPH-200.
> 
> I kid you not, if you can find a pair of these for around $80 - $100 you'll be absolutely laughing, they punch way, way above their price tag, offering a very natural timbre. I cannot believe they never took off on Head-FI, it was more the earphone EPH-100 that grabbed some attention though these are seriously slipping under the radar.


 
  They have been around for some time, but they've been long under our radar. I've seen these headphones on their website, but never actual. Their EPH series is really common around here though.


----------



## wormsdriver

_--Here's a headphone that's isn't grabbing nearly enough attention. Yamaha HPH-200.

I kid you not, if you can find a pair of these for around $80 - $100 you'll be absolutely laughing, they punch way, way above their price tag, offering a very natural timbre. I cannot believe they never took off on Head-FI, it was more the earphone EPH-100 that grabbed some attention though these are seriously slipping under the radar.--_

  

   
  I haven't owned these in over a year, but I remember liking them very much...


----------



## H20Fidelity

thatbeatsguy said:


> They have been around for some time, but they've been long under our radar. I've seen these headphones on their website, but never actual. Their EPH series is really common around here though.




They're built fairly well, nice and light, remember they're open air though so isolation is near 0 and leakage is a concern.

They don't leak to much actually, not like ATH AD-700 I tried recently.




wormsdriver said:


> _--Here's a headphone that's isn't grabbing nearly enough attention. Yamaha HPH-200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good to see I'm not alone! 


Here's another pic!


----------



## Nukeshock

LOl just updated my rig from an ipod classic to an AK100 !!


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> LOl just updated my rig from an ipod classic to an AK100 !!


 
   
  Did you get the WOW?


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Did you get the WOW?


 
  WOW ? LOL what that ???


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> WOW ? LOL what that ???


 

 Like your screen name.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Gaw. How I wish the ak100 was cheaper. Great size, has microsd, and has a line out.


----------



## X-Ravin

iTouch 5th gen + CLAS Solo -dB + RSA Protector.  Currently waiting on my JH-16s to be built so I'm powering Triple-Fi's with this beast


----------



## audiofreakie

UM3X, Cardas Custom Cable,Ipod Classic 6 gen-1, 80 gb


----------



## angelsblood

hi guys, my brand new portable setup! still waiting for my heir audio 8.a and the heir audio rubber band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  source: ipod classic
  dac: venturecraft go dap socket 1 (muse01)
  amp: meier audio audio corda 2stepdance
  headphone: heir audio 8.a (coming soon!)


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ Oh the pain of waiting for the final piece...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ Oh the pain of waiting for the final piece...


 
   
  Doing push ups will help.


----------



## Change is Good

Any tab users here? I'm looking for a nice tab to watch movies with on the go... preferably with w LOD out or USB out. I'd rather stay away from the ipad so other suggestions please. Its a portable sorce so i figured id ask here... but PM me if is off topic... And thx


----------



## gikigill

Wait for the new Nexus 7.


----------



## White Lotus

My first (ever!) pair of customs came yesterday.
 Source: iPod 160gb (Rockbox)
 Amp: JDS Labs C421 (OP 2224 edition)
 IEM: Westone US3X reshelled by Unique Melody.
 Cable: Westone "Clear" cable.


----------



## gikigill

Looks good jensy. How does it sound?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

USING this powerhouse rig to burn in my second pair of Yamaha EPH-100. 
   
  My go-to rig for the next 5 days.


----------



## TekeRugburn

sp3llv3xit said:


> USING this powerhouse rig to burn in my second pair of Yamaha EPH-100.
> 
> My go-to rig for the next 5 days.




Complete overkill for the yamahas.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Complete overkill for the yamahas.


 
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi...


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Complete overkill for the yamahas.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi...


 
  Head-Fi; the only place where you can pair LCD-2's with an iPod Touch.


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Head-Fi; the only place where you can pair LCD-2's with an iPod Touch.


Haha so true


----------



## X-Ravin

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ Oh the pain of waiting for the final piece...


 
   
  Yeah it's killer.  Especially after dropping all the dough on the CLAS and the RSA it pains me to plug a pair of stock TF10s into that rig.  But I wanted to have the rig ready so I can fully enjoy the potential of the JH-16s.  On the plus side, I have to imagine I am hearing the absolute best sound a pair of stock TF10s can produce


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## TekeRugburn

skybleu said:


> Head-Fi; the only place where you can pair LCD-2's with an iPod Touch.




Yeah only when it's used merely as a transport lol.


----------



## miceblue




----------



## mpawluk91

Now this is a pretty awesome portable setup for on the go, sansa clip + with a fiio e6 and some 50 dollar audio technica iem's.

I scraped off the clip from the sansa using a pocket knife and applied dual lock to the surface where clip was and on the amp. The interconnect is one that came with my arrow 4g.

Overall it sounds good as hell and its got 3800 iTunes bought aac files on it


----------



## krismusic

miceblue said:


>



???


----------



## krismusic

mpawluk91 said:


> Now this is a pretty awesome portable setup for on the go, sansa clip + with a fiio e6 and some 50 dollar audio technica iem's.
> 
> I scraped off the clip from the sansa using a pocket knife and applied dual lock to the surface where clip was and on the amp. The interconnect is one that came with my arrow 4g.
> 
> Overall it sounds good as hell and its got 3800 iTunes bought aac files on it



Nice to see a rig that is so considered. Truly portable and convenient as well as great sound.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How would you say that sounds compared to your iPod Classic?


----------



## Greed

miceblue said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




What exactly am I looking at here?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





greed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Transportable rig:
  iPhone 4S
  Stax SR-207
  Stax SRM-252S
   
  All packed up nicely into one of the big Apple shopping bags.


----------



## muzic4life

miceblue said:


> Transportable rig:
> iPhone 4S
> Stax SR-207
> Stax SRM-252S
> ...




I thought u just bought a new pair of shoes made in apple


----------



## gikigill

That,s the headfi spirit.


----------



## Fririce0003

Tax return funds came in, then they went out....

   

  SE535SE's for the gym
   

  SE425's for work
   

  Lastly these beauties for general portable usage


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





fririce0003 said:


> Tax return funds came in, then they went out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's how tax returns work in 'Straya!


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> That's how tax returns work in 'Straya!


----------



## gikigill

My tax return bundle is the new Nexus 7 FHD, MDR-MA900, Bottlehead Sex II, Balanced Maddogs, Onkyo HF300 earphones AND headphones.
   
  I LOVE STRAYA MATE, BLOODY OATH!!
  
   
  Edited for removal of "swag". Punishment is listening to Farnham for 24 hours non stop.


----------



## SkyBleu

Spoiler: No%2C%20No%2C%20No!%20No%20%22swag%22%20in%20Australia!



 My tax return swag is the new Nexus 7 FHD, MDR-MA900, Bottlehead Sex II, Balanced Maddogs, Onkyo HF300 earphones AND headphones.
  
 I LOVE STRAYA MATE, BLOODY OATH!!

   


 


Spoiler: Un-Australian%20terminology!%20*Shakes%20head*


----------



## SkyBleu

double post


----------



## Nukeshock

SkyBleu , where do i apply for a citizenship ???? ! hahahaha nice rig BTW!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> SkyBleu , where do i apply for a citizenship ???? ! hahahaha nice rig BTW!


 


Spoiler: Straya'!






  Alrighty, that's all from my derailment of this thread.
   
  Carry on.


----------



## Fririce0003

skybleu said:


> Spoiler: Straya'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's not even Straya', the steering wheel is on the wrong side mate... For shame, for shame...


----------



## SkyBleu

fririce0003 said:


> That's not even Straya', the steering wheel is on the wrong side mate... For shame, for shame...




Oh dear...can't believe that totally slipped my mind!

Yes, I truly deserve that shaming...


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> How would you say that sounds compared to your iPod Classic?


It's sounds pretty close when I use the same amp, but the clip actually has a crappy dac. It has excellent wiring and circuitry though and that's why it sounds so impressive,

An ipod 5.5 has a great dac but very very poor wiring and circuitry, the Imod fixes that and sounds really good


----------



## Achmedisdead

iPod 6G and 7G = iPod Classic
   
  iPod 5G and 5.5G = iPod Video
   
  Different devices, different names, and different sound signature.


----------



## mpawluk91

achmedisdead said:


> iPod 6G and 7G = iPod Classic
> 
> iPod 5G and 5.5G = iPod Video
> 
> Different devices, different names, and different sound signature.


H20 knows I have a 5.5 video, I knew what he meant when he said classic

But u are right


----------



## DMinor

The UI of rockboxed iPod video's or classic's put audiophiles' gears to shame. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## H20Fidelity

That pretty much reflects my experience mpawl between Sansa and iPod VIDEO. Actually I think I preferred the clip+ straight from the headphone out. 

I hope your mods do marvelous things to the Apple players, UI or not I'll keep my Colorfly player until I hear one and make an assessment.


----------



## DemonFox

Unseen amp is the Arrow 3G


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I hope your mods do marvelous things to the Apple players, UI or not I'll keep my Colorfly player until I hear one and make an assessment.


 
   
  Since I became a head-fi'er the best thing I have done is to get my hands on modding these ipod video's and explore the wonder of the world myself. Never would I expect or know or believe how these caps could actually alter the sound quality so much with a direct out mod (big thanks to those head-fi'ers who know whom I am talking about). I am a heavy listener of classical music and I consider some symphonies and orchestral work are the most demanding for sound quality especially in terms of details and separations to avoid congestion and muddiness (which I hate even just a little bit in my music). And this mod of mine just put a smile on my face when I do the critical listening to these music pieces.
   
  At one point I was thinking about selling the RX MK2 because it sounded a little too dark and laid back. It's the mods that have brought the amp back to my liking, and in fact I may have under estimated this little beauty initially.
   
  With that said, I have not heard any audiophile's daps. The only non-ipod dap I tried was a J3, which was disappointing to my ears. To put my mind in peace, I am tempting to buy the AK120 from Amazon and give it a try. If it falls short of my expectations (not the UI), I can just return the sucker back to Amazon. One thing I know I won't go to the route of 24bits.


----------



## DMinor

I thought the U2 special is only for looks but I was wrong ...


----------



## TekeRugburn

dminor said:


> Since I became a head-fi'er the best thing I have done is to get my hands on modding these ipod video's and explore the wonder of the world myself. Never would I expect or know or believe how these caps could actually alter the sound quality so much with a direct out mod (big thanks to those head-fi'ers who know whom I am talking about). I am a heavy listener of classical music and I consider some symphonies and orchestral work are the most demanding for sound quality especially in terms of details and separations to avoid congestion and muddiness (which I hate even just a little bit in my music). And this mod of mine just put a smile on my face when I do the critical listening to these music pieces.
> 
> At one point I was thinking about selling the RX MK2 because it sounded a little too dark and laid back. It's the mods that have brought the amp back to my liking, and in fact I may have under estimated this little beauty initially.
> 
> With that said, I have not heard any audiophile's daps. The only non-ipod dap I tried was a J3, which was disappointing to my ears. To put my mind in peace, I am tempting to buy the AK120 from Amazon and give it a try. If it falls short of my expectations (not the UI), I can just return the sucker back to Amazon. One thing I know I won't go to the route of 24bits.




"Trying out" via Amazon? How about buying it and then reselling it instead of just trying it out. Or audition it at a meet or store if it's available.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> "Trying out" via Amazon? How about buying it and then reselling it instead of just trying it out. Or audition it at a meet or store if it's available.


 

 I would like to do that but those options don't seem to be available.


----------



## snapple10

Back on track


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> That pretty much reflects my experience mpawl between Sansa and iPod VIDEO. Actually I think I preferred the clip+ straight from the headphone out.
> 
> I hope your mods do marvelous things to the Apple players, UI or not I'll keep my Colorfly player until I hear one and make an assessment.


I had to send my video back to turkey lol, when I shipped it the first time I left the battery in it and it got fried, 

I had to replace the logic board. audiominor is redoing the mod for free


----------



## mpawluk91

I haven't listened to any colorfly players yet but I'm pretty sure the ck4+ sounds better than any Imod. It's got cirrus logic's best dac in it. Also I'm sure the fiio x3 is better than an Imod. It has wolfson's best dac in it. 

I like the potential that an ipod video has. But I'd like to compare it to the colorfly c3 one day that would be cool.


----------



## DMinor

My ipod dedicated to symphonies with the special caps. I am gonna call it a Sympod. I am astonished by the amount of details and instrument separations coming out of the garbage EX1000.


----------



## muzic4life

Sympod...I like that... (only in headfi we can find such a word )


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Sympod...I like that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Only if no violation of any copyrights.


----------



## White Lotus

A match made in heaven.. 
  

   

   



 Source: Has been changing throughout the night
 Amp: JDS C421 (OPA 2227 Edition)
 IEMs: Westone ES3X (Unique Melody re-shell)

 EDIT: Just realised the close-up of the IEMs isn't the best photo. Also yes, that's a glass of scotch.


----------



## baydude

Where do you get the straps or big rubberbands?


----------



## White Lotus

I got mine from all of my misc Fiio amp purcheses (E17 etc). The bands get bundled in with the amps - two per unit, I believe.


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Where do you get the straps or big rubberbands?


 
  you can order from heir audio or other amp makers !


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Where do you get the straps or big rubberbands?


 
  Take them off the bundles of broccoli in the grocery store....lol


----------



## Mimouille

achmedisdead said:


> Take them off the bundles of broccoli in the grocery store....lol


Really? I stole mine from my grandpa's underwear. They're a bit loose now but he does not seems to care.


----------



## muzic4life

My easy grab n go rigs


----------



## martybm5

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Really? I stole mine from my grandpa's underwear. They're a bit loose now but he does not seems to care.


 
  I see what you did there !!


----------



## Nukeshock

UPDATE !!! just DIYed carbon fiber on my amp and AK100 !!!!!!! looking poretty awesome if i may say so myself !!..!


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> UPDATE !!! just DIYed carbon fiber on my amp and AK100 !!!!!!! looking poretty awesome if i may say so myself !!..!


 
  How exactly did you do this? What did you use?


----------



## JoeDoe

nukeshock said:


> UPDATE !!! just DIYed carbon fiber on my amp and AK100 !!!!!!! looking poretty awesome if i may say so myself !!..!




Yessir! Love me some CF!


----------



## phillyd

I'll be posting a picture of my Nokia Lumia 920->Fiio E17->Klipsch Promedia IEM/Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros.

 The E17 is arriving tomorrow


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

nukeshock said:


> UPDATE !!! just DIYed carbon fiber on my amp and AK100 !!!!!!! looking poretty awesome if i may say so myself !!..!



This rig looks stylish!


----------



## audiofreakie

my ultra portable setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













  call me mad, I love the sound by direct, its sound more natural to me.


----------



## ivanrocks321

RWAK100s -> Black Dragon -> Pico Power -> Silver Dragon -> JH-13


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> UPDATE !!! just DIYed carbon fiber on my amp and AK100 !!!!!!! looking poretty awesome if i may say so myself !!..!


 
   
  Nice!  Now you just need Zero Audio Basso/Tenores IEMs to match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can you show us how you did it?


----------



## miceblue

Now that's a true portable rig. You can throw it across the room and the carbon fiber parts will prevent it from exploding.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Finally completed my portable balance setup:
   
  Source: *Fiio X3*
   

 Coaxial Cable: DIY Jaben Hong Kong
   
  DAC: *ibasso DB2*
   

 Mini interconnect: Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 mini
   
  Amp: *RSA Intruder*
   

 IEM cable: DIY 10 strand braid silver
   
  IEM: *FitEar Parterre*
   
  Front
   

   
   
  Back


----------



## snapple10

Must sound amazing


----------



## Mimouille

You should be able to kill quite a large rodent with that stack.


----------



## Nukeshock

prakhar said:


> How exactly did you do this? What did you use?




I used the sender carbon fiber stickers that they use for cars and I also had to do lots of measurements, had to use a razer blade but I will redo the ak100 after my x-acto knife blades get here or just trace out what you want and then cut it from there if it is a simple shape


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Nice!  Now you just need Zero Audio Basso/Tenores IEMs to match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol!!!  Wish I could but the ASG-2s sound like heaven hahaha I was going to carbon finer my iems too but I am going to wait for my xacto knife blades and precision heat gun! !! Going to cf the face plate of the asg - 2!!!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





ivanrocks321 said:


> RWAK100s -> Black Dragon -> Pico Power -> Silver Dragon -> JH-13


 
   
  Very nice combo, bet it sounds awesome..
   
  This is the first time I've seen a photo of the RWAK100-s, just wondering how the former volume knob is capped?  Tough to see there...


----------



## zenki14

Finally the TWag V2 OM replacement arrived today.

   
  It took over 2 months... so if you need your TWag cables replaced, you should contact Whiplash immediately.


----------



## ivanrocks321

The knob was removed and in its place is a plastic plug that has a bit of a bumpy surface. The plug is larger than I though it seems to of the same footprint that the knob had.


----------



## telecaster

Stax SRM 002, Stax SRS 002 mkII, Xperia S, Lennon's Mind Games
  My rig sounds sublime...


----------



## gikigill

My around the house rig:
   
  Fischer FA-011 with Fiio X3. Great pairing on a budget.


----------



## JoeDoe

gikigill said:


> My around the house rig:
> 
> Fischer FA-011 with Fiio X3. Great pairing on a budget.


Why do you say it's a great pairing?

Just out of curiosity of course.


----------



## gikigill

Its very musical and engaging besides the Fischers block a fair bit of sound too which helps the lower end.
   
  The Fiio has the grunt to drive them properly besides I cant even hear the tap running while doing the dishes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Bass is pumping but not boomy, mids are smooth and clean and treble sparkles but is not sibilant, overall a warm pairing on the whole though.


----------



## JoeDoe

Very cool! That's definitely a new combo compared to any I've seen.


----------



## Marleybob217

Currently using this with the TDK BA200 IEMs, and should be getting the BA4 cosmic ears cIEMs soon!


----------



## JoeDoe

marleybob217 said:


> Currently using this with the TDK BA200 IEMs, and should be getting the BA4 cosmic ears cIEMs soon!



My kind of rig! Forget those triple stacks


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> My kind of rig! Forget those triple stacks


 
  Thanks  it's really small, incredibly cheap even with a 32 gb sd card.
   
  I'm also starting to appreciate the sound more, it's very clean sounding.


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Thanks  it's really small, incredibly cheap even with a 32 gb sd card.
> 
> I'm also starting to appreciate the sound more, it's very clean sounding.


 
  Exactly what I have. Did you make the cable? I am using a 6 inch one, and a piece of velcro in between the two.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





mvrk10256 said:


> Exactly what I have. Did you make the cable? I am using a 6 inch one, and a piece of velcro in between the two.


 
  Yes I made the cable, those are neutrik professional right angle mini jack plugs. The cable that comes with the e6 is way too long! I want everything nice and tidy :3 If you live in europe I could make another cable and send it to you. The plugs are only about €3.20 per piece. And I still have leftover cable.


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Yes I made the cable, those are neutrik professional right angle mini jack plugs. The cable that comes with the e6 is way too long! I want everything nice and tidy :3 If you live in europe I could make another cable and send it to you. The plugs are only about €3.20 per piece. And I still have leftover cable.


 
  I am in the US. I make lots of my own cables, so its an issue but thanks for the offer. Those connectors are expensive, but I may have to get around to it. Lazylazylazy


----------



## rudi0504

telecaster said:


> Stax SRM 002, Stax SRS 002 mkII, Xperia S, Lennon's Mind Games
> My rig sounds sublime...




Very Nice set Up like mine minus Sony experia
How do you like The stax iem SR 002 
Please use Sanyo 1,5 Volt battery alkaline type , you can hear the SQ diffferent 
Or Varta if live In Europe country


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Stax SRM 002, Stax SRS 002 mkII, Xperia S, Lennon's Mind Games
> My rig sounds sublime...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
   
  Two beautiful rigs! Hope you guys love them


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Stax SRM 002, Stax SRS 002 mkII, Xperia S, Lennon's Mind Games
> My rig sounds sublime...


 
  Wow, that actually looks pretty nice. How does the SR-002 sound?


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Very Nice set Up like mine minus Sony experia
> How do you like The stax iem SR 002
> Please use Sanyo 1,5 Volt battery alkaline type , you can hear the SQ diffferent
> Or Varta if live In Europe country


 
  I'm using Sony's cycle energy 2500mAh, If I find the Vartas, I'll give it a try!
  FWIW, using different silicon earbuds also brings different sound flavors. I'm still experimenting, but frankly the SRS002 sounds awesome already.
  Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Two beautiful rigs! Hope you guys love them


 
  I love it, it's the best in ear experience I've ever had, I had numerous IEM in the past, and this one sounds like a full size pair of HP.
  Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Wow, that actually looks pretty nice. How does the SR-002 sound?


 
  It's awesome, you should try it if you don't know them ;p


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> My kind of rig! Forget those triple stacks




Is the fiio even needed?


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Is the fiio even needed?


 
  I think so yeah. Improves the sound slightly in every department. The sansa is a bit tame sounding I think.


----------



## TekeRugburn

marleybob217 said:


> I think so yeah. Improves the sound slightly in every department. The sansa is a bit tame sounding I think.




I think the benefit of it is neutralized by double amping but then again I'm a purist that way. 

Clip always sounded fine to me via headphone out.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> I think the benefit of it is neutralized by double amping but then again I'm a purist that way.
> 
> Clip always sounded fine to me via headphone out.


 
  Double amping isn't that big of a problem. The sansa has a very clean output, I also adjust the volume on the sansa, and keep the volume on the e6 high to minimize the noise from the sansa. 
  It does sound fine straight from the headphone out, but I found it to lack a bit of dynamics with my headphones.
  Also, hooking an amp to any line-out is somewhat double amping. It's not like that signal is perfect, it's probably also amped, just less so.


----------



## TekeRugburn

marleybob217 said:


> Double amping isn't that big of a problem. The sansa has a very clean output, I also adjust the volume on the sansa, and keep the volume on the e6 high to minimize the noise from the sansa.
> It does sound fine straight from the headphone out, but I found it to lack a bit of dynamics with my headphones.
> Also, hooking an amp to any line-out is somewhat double amping. It's not like that signal is perfect, it's probably also amped, just less so.




That's the point of the line out is to bypass the amp. I don't know of any true line outs that's amped. 

I think the "proper" way to amp a hpo is to max the volume to simulate the lo and adjust volume via the amp.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> That's the point of the line out is to bypass the amp. I don't know of any true line outs that's amped.
> 
> I think the "proper" way to amp a hpo is to max the volume to simulate the lo and adjust volume via the amp.


 
  You don't ever want to max the volume on the output that has the most noise. I think the amp of the sansa has more noise than the E6. I keep the E6 at about 70-80% and the sansa at 30-50% I guess. No noise when I do this. Maxing any of the amps will cause noise. 
  The signal of the LO is amped in some way, this signal does not come straight from the dac. Although I'm not an expert on the area, I've read this multiple times. Obviously it's better to use a LO if possible, but the difference is very marginal, I doubt anyone can hear the difference at normal volumes (unless the HPO is like 50 ohms or something high). 
  In comparison, when I use the headphone out of my hisoundaudio rocoo p, there is a lot of noise, this is without double amping.


----------



## mpawluk91

marleybob217 said:


> You don't ever want to max the volume on the output that has the most noise. I think the amp of the sansa has more noise than the E6. I keep the E6 at about 70-80% and the sansa at 30-50% I guess. No noise when I do this. Maxing any of the amps will cause noise.
> The signal of the LO is amped in some way, this signal does not come straight from the dac. Although I'm not an expert on the area, I've read this multiple times. Obviously it's better to use a LO if possible, but the difference is very marginal, I doubt anyone can hear the difference at normal volumes (unless the HPO is like 50 ohms or something high).
> In comparison, when I use the headphone out of my hisoundaudio rocoo p, there is a lot of noise, this is without double amping.


I have almost the same setup (rockboxed clip+ with fiio e6) and the best way to double amp it is to put the Sansa's volume 3 clicks down from full and then adjust listening volume via e6,

And I could definitely hear a difference between LO and HPO on all of my iPods


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Double amping isn't that big of a problem. The sansa has a very clean output, I also adjust the volume on the sansa, and keep the volume on the e6 high *to minimize the noise from the sansa.*
> It does sound fine straight from the headphone out, but I found it to lack a bit of dynamics with my headphones.
> Also, hooking an amp to any line-out is somewhat double amping. It's not like that signal is perfect, it's probably also amped, just less so.


 
   
  What noise? There were some Clip+ players that some people heard some noise from, but I never have heard anyone claim that for the Clip Zip. 
   
  If you do amp it, ( I occasionally do with a couple headphones that need a little extra juice) , for one, I hope you are using ReplayGain, and have enabled the "prevent clipping" setting (assuming you are running Rockbox, and if you are not, why the heck not?). With that enabled, you can quite literally max the volume, (assuming you have not enabled any RG pre-amp boost) and then simply control your volume with the amp. I think if you're not maxing or nearly maxing the Sansa, then you are not going to get your full dynamic range.


----------



## mpawluk91

Replay gain Is only necessary if you don't have an amp, also you don't really need prevent clipping if your using an amp.

The music shouldn't clip with an amp because its powerful enough

Without those settings enabled the source will be cleaner


----------



## DMinor

My latest combo:
   
  Rx MK2 + EX1000 + DIYmod with Unknown Caps + Pure Silver LOD = $10,000.00 sound
   
  For the first time since I became a head-fi'er, I understand what it means by day and night difference. Everything in that equation can be replaced by something else, except one thing. Even the flac's can be downgraded to the mp3's.
   
  P.S. Battery is self charging during playback.


----------



## mpawluk91

Ok I have a question that's totally off topic but I'm posting it her because I know how populated this thread is

I need to find an external dac that does virtual 5.1 or 7.1

Kind of like how astro has the mix amp and turtle beach has the dss, but if I were to buy one of those I would have to double amp it because I play games with my arrow 4g

I'm gonna hook the sound processor up to my ps3 via optical cable and then run my arrow 4g from that to my ue 6000, (it'll be awesome for battlefield 3)


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> What noise? There were some Clip+ players that some people heard some noise from, but I never have heard anyone claim that for the Clip Zip.
> 
> If you do amp it, ( I occasionally do with a couple headphones that need a little extra juice) , for one, I hope you are using ReplayGain, and have enabled the "prevent clipping" setting (assuming you are running Rockbox, and if you are not, why the heck not?). With that enabled, you can quite literally max the volume, (assuming you have not enabled any RG pre-amp boost) and then simply control your volume with the amp. I think if you're not maxing or nearly maxing the Sansa, then you are not going to get your full dynamic range.


 
  Aah well, maybe that is the best way, but I seriously dislike the volume control on the E6. I did hear noise when I maxed out the sansa, but I guess the E6 was on high volume too when I did that. I have rockboxed the sansa, but the UI is lackluster. So I went back to the standard OS. Also, there really is no added SQ when doing this unless you really need replaygain, or other EQ features. I never max out on the sansa so I never have clipping.
  I actually love the standard UI of the sansa clip zip. I love how good audiobooks work, and how simple it is to do find artists. I also think the EQ is fine, and I don't really use it anyway.


----------



## krismusic

Sounds like a man who is happy with his rig.


----------



## SkyBleu

My audio bliss.

iPod Nano 3rd Gen (my first ever DAP) -> AudioMinor LOD (Upgrading to a hybrid LOD soon) -> JDS Labs C5 -> V-Moda M-100

This simple rig has got some magic to it. It makes me like songs I've never been a fan of before


----------



## Schokolade bar

HM-602 > Arrow 4T > UM2 RC


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Sounds like a man who is happy with his rig.


 

 That must be me as I logged 15 hrs of music just yesterday.


----------



## RAFA

Is is just me, or these vintage CD-Players sound so great. It is not a joke. This one is the D-4/D-40.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Is is just me, or these vintage CD-Players sound so great. It is not a joke. This one is the D-4/D-40.


 
   
  You are not alone. That's why the audiophiles call CD-quality audio from the dap's.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> That's the point of the line out is to bypass the amp. I don't know of any true line outs that's amped.
> 
> I think the "proper" way to amp a hpo is to max the volume to simulate the lo and adjust volume via the amp.


 
  I just tried this, put the sansa output on 90%, and controlled the volume with the E6. This actually seemed to work a bit better, bass response seemed punchier, and everything sounds slightly cleaner.
  However, the differences are really tiny (sansa hpo vs E6), especially with the easy to drive TDK BA200. With the german maestro headphones I can clearly hear a difference though, and my up and coming cosmic ears cIEMs are supposed to be pretty power hungry. So for €25 I think it's worth it!
   
  Also, it looks cool. Honestly, that's probably the biggest contributor in most dac/amp purchases


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





dminor said:


> You are not alone. That's why the audiophiles call CD-quality audio from the dap's.


 
   
  In the moment I forgot, but I wanted to ask, if there is an amp, that has a similar dac and amp section like these PCDP.
   
  Sadly none of the DAPs I have at home has this sound. That is why I from time to time listen to one of my vintage cd players.
   
  Additionally I have to say, that the D-22 can drive the DT1350 to levels, i have not heard before.


----------



## Gorillaz

Quote: 





rafa said:


> In the moment I forgot, but I wanted to ask, if there is an amp, that has a similar dac and amp section like these PCDP.
> 
> Sadly none of the DAPs I have at home has this sound. That is why I from time to time listen to one of my vintage cd players.
> 
> Additionally I have to say, that the D-22 can drive the DT1350 to levels, i have not heard before.


 
  you are not alone I own the Sony D25 and is the best music player I have ever heard!


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





gorillaz said:


> you are not alone I own the Sony D25 and is the best music player I have ever heard!


 
   
  DMinor and you say it like we are some kind of outsiders


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rafa said:


> In the moment I forgot, but I wanted to ask, if there is an amp, that has a similar dac and amp section like these PCDP.
> 
> Sadly none of the DAPs I have at home has this sound. That is why I from time to time listen to one of my vintage cd players.
> 
> Additionally I have to say, that the D-22 can drive the DT1350 to levels, i have not heard before.


 
   
  The most important piece of the whole game to achieve the CD quality sound is the source. I believe with the technology advance in the dac and the caps, we are already there or close to being there.
   
  The capable source will glorify your amps and headphones making them really sounding/looking good, not the other way around. That's why you see the head-fi'ers keep changing amps and phones. No way could they get to where they want to be by switching amps'/phones if the dap's are incapable.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





dminor said:


> The most important piece of the whole game to achieve the CD quality sound is the source. I believe with the technology advance in the dac and the caps, we are already there or close to being there.
> 
> The capable source will glorify your amps and headphones making them really sounding/looking good, not the other way around. That's why you see the head-fi'ers keep changing amps and phones. No way could they get to where they want to be by switching amps'/phones if the dap's are incapable.


 
   
  Do not forget, that in many cases, if you add the amp, the thickness doubles or triples. The only drawback is that you have only one album.
   
  The D15 service manual is somewhere in the internet. Theoretically it is possible to build a dap with the DAC and amp section of the D15, because all the schematics are available.l


----------



## mpawluk91

Ok I have a question that's totally off topic but I'm posting it her because I know how populated this thread is

I need to find an external dac that does virtual 5.1 or 7.1

Kind of like how astro has the mix amp and turtle beach has the dss, but if I were to buy one of those I would have to double amp it because I play games with my arrow 4g

I'm gonna hook the sound processor up to my ps3 via optical cable and then run my arrow 4g from that to my ue 6000, (it'll be awesome for battlefield 3)


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Ok I have a question that's totally off topic but I'm posting it her because I know how populated this thread is
> 
> I need to find an external dac that does virtual 5.1 or 7.1
> 
> ...


 
   
  You may be better off asking this question in another thread...
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-7-18-2013-philips-fidelio-x1-added


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Do not forget, that in many cases, if you add the amp, the thickness doubles or triples. The only drawback is that you have only one album.
> 
> The D15 service manual is somewhere in the internet. Theoretically it is possible to build a dap with the DAC and amp section of the D15, because all the schematics are available.l


 

 DAP is the way to go that's for sure, regardless how thick the stack is. Being portable doesn't mean you can only put it in your pocket or this size small. So don't want to be sucked into that thinking. What's the most important is the sound quality of course. If you know you have achieved your best SQ, will you settle down for less due to less portability? Not for me, not at all. I go to office everyday (yes boring but that's life) with the combo in my hands (haven't brought my suitcase or bag to office for yrs), I even bring the gear to restaurants during lunch hrs. I used to listen to music with my iem's while driving, but I don't do that now due to concerns for safety (unable to hear outside warning if any, including ambulance). The battery life is the 2nd most important for portability. You don't want to charge this damn thing twice or even once everyday, not a big deal but irritating. Interestingly, the SQ and power are actually related. A clean and efficient circuit not only will bring out better SQ but also consume power more efficiently. How beautiful is that!
   
  CD player sounds great but its storage, portability and battery endurance are pathetic.


----------



## miceblue

I'd rather carry around a 2-inch thick rig that sounds good than a 6-inch one that has super duper sound quality and makes me look like a complete idiot in public.


----------



## Change is Good

miceblue said:


> I'd rather carry around a 2-inch thick rig that sounds good than a 6-inch one that has super duper sound quality and makes me look like a complete idiot in public.




+1

I feel odd sometimes with just my f series walkman and E12. DAP rigs are just things people dont see everyday where i live...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I'd rather carry around a 2-inch thick rig that sounds good than a 6-inch one that has super duper sound quality and makes me look like a complete idiot in public.


 
   
  I actually consider 2" to be quasi portable, because mine is only 1.5" thick including everything. I don't blame you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Nah we are not talking about 6", not even 2", because it doesn't have to be that thick to be sounding excellent if you got it right.
   
  Now making yourself look like a complete idiot in public is nothing compared to making yourself look like a terrorist with a bomb, and you might get shot by a security force when told to lay down the "weapon" but you can't hear.


----------



## miceblue

^ Yeah I was being generous on the size. My actual, truly portable rig is a little less than 1-inch thick.
   
  And yeah you can have a small system that sounds good, but I ain't shelling out $500+ USD on those super duper "audiophile" players. I think the upcoming FiiO X3 is the maximum I'll spend on an actual, truly portable media player. I tried the DX100 and wasn't too impressed by it for being a whopping $830 USD. I was expecting sheer awesome sound and I found it to be only good.


----------



## mpawluk91

change is good said:


> +1
> 
> I feel odd sometimes with just my f series walkman and E12. DAP rigs are just things people dont see everyday where i live...


How does that sound?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

I put my 2.5inch rig inside my big Tumi shoulder bag when going to work, and in my backpack over the weekend. I would not parade around with it to avoid unnecessary questions. Anyway, life is too short to worry about what other ppl thinks. If you do, your cellphone can already play music....


----------



## Change is Good

Amazing enough to not have much of an adjustment period in sound quality between home and on the go...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> ^ Yeah I was being generous on the size. My actual, truly portable rig is a little less than 1-inch thick.
> 
> And yeah you can have a small system that sounds good, but I ain't shelling out $500+ USD on those super duper "audiophile" players. I think the upcoming FiiO X3 is the maximum I'll spend on an actual, truly portable media player. I tried the DX100 and wasn't too impressed by it for being a whopping $830 USD. I was expecting sheer awesome sound and I found it to be only good.


 
   
  I consider an ipod (video or classic) size with an amp up to 3/4" thick to be practically portable, using an well-designed amp wallet.


----------



## BB 808

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I'd rather carry around a 2-inch thick rig that sounds good than a 6-inch one that has super duper sound quality and makes me look like a complete idiot in public.


 
  I agree


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## DMinor

I wish Alo has another version of that amp wallet made of quality leather. With that said, it's good enough for portability of your gear.


----------



## 24Bit

That is a leather case that came with Sennheiser MX-980 Earbuds.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





24bit said:


> That is a leather case that came with Sennheiser MX-980 Earbuds.


 

 Sorry I was talking about the amp wallet above you.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





dminor said:


> I wish Alo has another version of that amp wallet made of quality leather. With that said, it's good enough for portability of your gear.


 
   
  That's more a Black Star issue.  I don't think they do anything in leather...


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Sorry I was talking about the amp wallet above you.


 
   
  Ah.  I guess mine isn't cool enough to talk about.  Kidding.  More pics for future reference.  Fits the International like a glove.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> That's more a Black Star issue.  I don't think they do anything in leather...


 
  True but Alo could ask BS to use the material desired. I asked BS and they don't seem reluctant to sell custom directly. Last time BS contacted Alo to put some of those wallets back for sale from Alo's web instead of selling to me directly.
   
  Quote: 





24bit said:


> Ah.  I guess mine isn't cool enough to talk about.  Kidding.  More pics for future reference.  Fits the International like a glove.


 
   
  Cool. Do they have color in pink?


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Cool. Do they have color in pink?


 
   
http://www.amazon.com/TRG-One-Leather-Dye-160/dp/B006KW0CD2
   
  Lol.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





24bit said:


> http://www.amazon.com/TRG-One-Leather-Dye-160/dp/B006KW0CD2
> 
> Lol.


 

 How about this one? 
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Dazzle-Polish-Bottle-Picture-Iphone/dp/B00DU7HAYE/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1375408718&sr=1-9&keywords=pink+nail+polish


----------



## BB 808

Quote: 





dminor said:


> I wish Alo has another version of that amp wallet made of quality leather. With that said, it's good enough for portability of your gear.


 
  Yeah leather would be nice .  I almost got this Nite-Ize leather holster but went with the ALO Black Star Wallet instead.


----------



## MilesDavis2

cosmicholyghost said:


> I put my 2.5inch rig inside my big Tumi shoulder bag when going to work, and in my backpack over the weekend. I would not parade around with it to avoid unnecessary questions. Anyway, life is too short to worry about what other ppl thinks. If you do, your cellphone can already play music....




I commute daily by train and bus and proud to say, I carry a stack. Its not visible as I carry a messenger bag daily for my paperwork and files. You're right, life is too short to think about what other people would think. You paid for your gear. Not the OTHERS!


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> I commute daily by train and bus and proud to say, I carry a stack. Its not visible as I carry a messenger bag daily for my paperwork and files. You're right, life is too short to think about what other people would think. You paid for your gear. Not the OTHERS!


 
  I carried one for a while, but I want something I can put in a pocket. It's easier to access the player that way, especially since I wear a backpack most of the time.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> I commute daily by train and bus and proud to say, I carry a stack. Its not visible as I carry a messenger bag daily for my paperwork and files. You're right, life is too short to think about what other people would think. You paid for your gear. Not the OTHERS!


 
  Damn straight


----------



## MilesDavis2

marleybob217 said:


> I carried one for a while, but I want something I can put in a pocket. It's easier to access the player that way, especially since I wear a backpack most of the time.




I don't alway carry a thick stack. Today, I just had the iphone and iems. It depends on my morning mood. When I have the thick stack in my messenger bag, access is also easy. Again, its all good. Single or multiple stack, all good.


----------



## krismusic

dminor said:


> I actually consider 2" to be quasi portable, because mine is only 1.5" thick including everything. I don't blame you. :wink_face:
> 
> Nah we are not talking about 6", not even 2", because it doesn't have to be that thick to be sounding excellent if you got it right.
> 
> Now making yourself look like a complete idiot in public is nothing compared to making yourself look like a terrorist with a bomb, and you might get shot by a security force when told to lay down the "weapon" but you can't hear.



Ha ha to the last comment. As for looking an idiot in public. I have a news flash. No one is looking! No one could give a rats flash about your "rig". That's not meant as an unpleasant comment BTW. It's just that as a 57 yr old it has been both disappointing and liberating to realise that you don't have to be concerned what strangers think about you. 
As to carrying something around that would not look out of place in a research facility. No thanks. Just my iPhone and super slim Arrow for me. What other members choose to carry around is entirely their choice as what I say above equally applies to me!


----------



## Nukeshock

I work in a high security area ( police building) and have been stopped about 8 times by the security and police officer what I have in my hand, they weren't scary more curious, I'm using a AK100 and a X02 amp with my ASG-2


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> I work in a high security area ( police building) and have been stopped about 8 times by the security and police officer what I have in my hand, they weren't scary more curious, I'm using a AK100 and a X02 amp with my ASG-2


 
  Well, let's be honest, our amps do look a bit like concealed explosives.


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Well, let's be honest, our amps do look a bit like concealed explosives.


 
   
  Especially when you're pressing buttons frantically rushing to a certain song! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Imagine someone assuming it's a bomb... they snatch you're rig and smash it to pieces... then they ask questions...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> I work in a high security area ( police building) and have been stopped about 8 times by the security and police officer what I have in my hand, they weren't scary more curious, I'm using a AK100 and a X02 amp with my ASG-2


 
   
  Just make sure you hear when they ask you "Don't move".
   
  Quote: 





change is good said:


> Imagine someone assuming it's a bomb... they snatch you're rig and smash it to pieces... then they ask questions...


 
   
  In that case they may snatch only after you are shot if you don't respond to " Put that thingy down and your both hands behind your head".


----------



## SkyBleu

change is good said:


> Especially when you're pressing buttons frantically rushing to a certain song!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, just stare at them blankly and get teary of the death of your rig. I would.


----------



## Brendanz

My portable rig Ak 120 > 1964 ears Quads. 
 Planing to get an amplifier but i don't quite know what to get. Can anyone reccomend me one? I listen to classic rock and heavy metal , so maybe some amp that will help with those generes of muisc?


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





brendanz said:


> My portable rig Ak 120 > 1964 ears Quads.
> Planing to get an amplifier but i don't quite know what to get. Can anyone reccomend me one? I listen to classic rock and heavy metal , so maybe some amp that will help with those generes of muisc?


 

 I find the AK120 really does not need one. Otherwise go to the AK120 thread, there are many recommendations (RSA 71A, Pico Slim, Pico Power, Tralucent T1, etc.)


----------



## Jason36

New Toy arrived today......AK120 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  AK120 currently with my Tzar 350 - Now this is a nice sound  I really cant believe how much of a step up the AK120 is from the AK100.


----------



## knights




----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





knights said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 

 Your pics are always very VERY cool.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

what is this rig? the photo looks good!


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> what is this rig? the photo looks good!


 
  By the looks of it its a IPC - Solo dB - Rx MkIII B Rig


----------



## wormsdriver

>Studio 3rd Anniv. - Quickstep

   
  >Rocoo BA - Pico Slim

   
  >Samsung S4 - Hifi M8

   
  Samsung S4 - Ibasso D42

   

   

   
  Sorry, taking the headphones outside was to much of a pain in the ass, so no pics for them!


----------



## Brendanz

mimouille said:


> I find the AK120 really does not need one. Otherwise go to the AK120 thread, there are many recommendations (RSA 71A, Pico Slim, Pico Power, Tralucent T1, etc.)



 I was thinking of getting either the Alo Audio Mk3 B+ or the vorzuge amp duo. Do you have any thoughts on them?


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





brendanz said:


> I was thinking of getting either the Alo Audio Mk3 B+ or the vorzuge amp duo. Do you have any thoughts on them?


 
  I actually have a Rx MkIII B which I used occasionally with my AK100 (havent tried it with my AK120 yet, as it only arrived today)....it does improve the sound, but to be honest probably major overkill. I think the Vorzuge may be better or something like the Pico Slim / Power (from what I have heard).
   
  The only reason I have the Rx still is that I have a SOLO that I use as a stack with my iPhone 4s and unmodded iPod.
   
  Initial impressions from what I have heard from my short time with the AK120 this lunchtime is that I will not need to amp it.


----------



## Brendanz

Thanks for your opinion. So from the past 2 replies there really is no need to amp the ak 120.


----------



## knights

mimouille said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im just a trying hard photographer Thanks Man...


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





brendanz said:


> Thanks for your opinion. So from the past 2 replies there really is no need to amp the ak 120.


 
  Not to the extent of an ALO Rx (in my opinion), but you may hear a major improvement in sound and feel it's worth it. I would say that with your 1964 ears, you wouldnt actually find much of a benefit. If you can demo before you buy (possibly a head-fi meet) then give them a try.
   
  I may try my AK120 with the Rx MkIII tonight and let you know my findings via PM.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





knights said:


>


 
   
  What interconnect did you decide on?


----------



## Mimouille

brendanz said:


> I was thinking of getting either the Alo Audio Mk3 B+ or the vorzuge amp duo. Do you have any thoughts on them?


Myself no, as I gave up on amping portable rigs. That is why I recommended the thread. However it depends what phones you will use, because as I understand it, the mk3 has a lot of hiss with sensitive ones.


----------



## Mimouille

knights said:


> Im just a trying hard photographer Thanks Man...


Well you arw succeeding in making me want to buy your rig...so work in advertising


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Hifi-M8 is such a BEAST. That thing is huge.


----------



## knights

buttuglyjeff said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im on pure copper chain... Its a Copper22 from ALO...



mimouille said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > Im just a trying hard photographer Thanks Man...
> ...




Hahhaha... If someone will hire me, why not!


----------



## DMinor

Can some1 please turn on the lights?


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


>




Your picture is excelent so Sharp and very detail 
What kind OF dslr do you use For Your rigs ?


----------



## wormsdriver

greed said:


> The Hifi-M8 is such a BEAST. That thing is huge.



it's my transportable desktop!


----------



## snapple10

Still waiting on M8 but for now got an adapter to use d5k with intruder


----------



## longbowbbs

This weekend's portable rig....


----------



## mpawluk91

longbowbbs said:


> This weekend's portable rig....


That looks fun


----------



## longbowbbs

It is a solid system. I love the DT-1350's for a great portable closed set of cans. The HP-P1 continues to be my favorite portable amp/dac combo.


----------



## knights

rudi0504 said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Hi Rudi... Most of my photos here are taken by 60D, NEX-6 or iPhone5 ... I use either 50mm- 1.8f or 30mm-3.5f ... If taken by my phone, i do lots of post processng) 

Wish i have as diverse rig as yours to enjoy some clicking)


----------



## elrod-tom

Here it is....


----------



## knights




----------



## AnakChan

AK120/TG!334 by the beach


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> AK120/TG!334 by the beach


 
  Very nice


----------



## alv4426

Danger Level too high!!! But looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> AK120/TG!334 by the beach


----------



## AnakChan

alv4426 said:


> Danger Level too high!!! But looks cool


Hehe...I capped the microUSB shot. It's ok.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> AK120/TG!334 by the beach


 
   
  Seems awfully close to what you did with your M-100s....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> AK120/TG!334 by the beach


 
  Sean, that is a great on the go rig!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  At least things are still dry!


----------



## audiotechkid

Went to the Mook headphone festival today, got this great deal of the hippo Mook amp and hippo pro one for 168 AFFord!


----------



## audiotechkid

audiotechkid said:


> Went to the Mook headphone festival today, got this great deal of the hippo Mook amp and hippo pro one for 168 AFFord!




SGD*


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> At least things are still dry!


 
   
  Cheers...I couldn't tell if BUJ meant this M-100 pix or that M-100 pix


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe you could wear the 334's while you lift weights on the beach...


----------



## vladzakhar

My final setup, at least for some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 RWAK100-uBer I/C-RSA Predator-uBer Cable-Tralucent 1+2 = AMAZING SOUND


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> AK120/TG!334 by the beach


 
   
  I would fear "The beach inside AK120/TG!334" !  Great shot, though!


----------



## DMinor

Finally a pair of 128GB CF DIYmod's have been locked up for good after many trial-and-error soul searching.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## wingtsun

I posted this in the IEM forum but in hindsight I probably should have put it here, so here goes:
   
  I just bought this bag and it's absolutely superb. I won't bother doing a full review as there are plenty already out there. Here's one, for example:
   
  http://milspecmonkey.com/weargear/packsbags/368-511-rush-moab-6
   
  This bag, however, has a little secret that makes it the perfect small pack for portable audio enthusiast. At the top of the single shoulder strap there is a small zipped pouch. It's designed to hold a smart phone but there's plenty of room in there. Inside is a thick, tough elastic band which is absolutely perfect for holding a smart phone/MP3 player plus a headphone amp firmly in place. Take a look here:
   
  Here's the pouch closed:
   
  http://thirtyfivemill.com/?attachment_id=2880
   
  Here's the pouch open showing the iPhone 5 and Predator inside:
   
  http://thirtyfivemill.com/?attachment_id=2881
   
  http://thirtyfivemill.com/?attachment_id=2882
   
  You can't quite see in those pics but the elastic band is about two inches wide. What's brilliant is because that pouch effective sits on your shoulder when in use it's in the perfect place to just run your IEMs from on the fly.
   
  Here's a link to a shop that sells them in the UK (no affiliation etc..)
   
  http://www.heinnie.com/Bags-and-Wallets/5.11-Bags/Rush-MOAB-6/p-281-517-6528/


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Finally a pair of 128GB CF DIYmod's have been locked up for good after many trial-and-error soul searching.


 
   
  Great pic, really like that!!


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> Finally a pair of 128GB CF DIYmod's have been locked up for good after many trial-and-error soul searching. :wink_face:


You really love them iPods lol


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


> Great pic, really like that!!


 
   
  Thanks
   
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> You really love them iPods lol


 
   
  You bet. Only one of the head-fier's knows why I love these ipods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You know I used to blame on iem's or amps for this or that, but I was wrong.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Finally a pair of 128GB CF DIYmod's have been locked up for good after many trial-and-error soul searching.


 
  Nice TV remotes.


----------



## esuhgb




----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Nice TV remotes.


 

 Thats for video not TV.


----------



## akhyar

My portable end game, hopefully for many years to come (provided I don't visit HeadFi every now and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## zachchen1996

akhyar said:


> My portable end game, hopefully for many years to come (provided I don't visit HeadFi every now and then :tongue_smile: )




Even though I'm getting an hm901 as a dap, not an ak120, everytime I see a pic of the 120, I really wish that the 901 looked like that!


----------



## akhyar

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Even though I'm getting an hm901 as a dap, not an ak120, everytime I see a pic of the 120, I really wish that the 901 looked like that!


 
   
  The main reason why I stay with AK after selling my AK100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  although reviews so far indicate that SQ wise, HM901 and even DX100 are better


----------



## zachchen1996

akhyar said:


> The main reason why I stay with AK after selling my AK100 :tongue_smile:
> although reviews so far indicate that SQ wise, HM901 and even DX100 are better




Finally decided, you know what, even though the ak120 looks _really_ enticing, I'm just not gonna pay hundreds more for a device with inferior sq :rolleyes:


----------



## akhyar

Good for your ears, and your wallet


----------



## knights




----------



## buruma

I'm using Geben iDA-1 amp with iPod touch 5th.
I'd used AK100 and Corda Quickstep.
iDA-1 is very clear sound. and, sound stage is good than AK100.
I can tell you more information, but, my english is not good. sorry.
this amp has some noise when turn on the power. but, after few seconds, disappear.
I think it needs few seconds for warmming up.
anyway, I feel more good sounds than ak100+quickstep amp.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





knights said:


>


 

 nice work on the X3!!!


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Finally decided, you know what, even though the ak120 looks _really_ enticing, I'm just not gonna pay hundreds more for a device with inferior sq :rolleyes:


That is still to be discussed...I prefer the ak120 sq over the dx100. And I owned both.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





knights said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Nice pic!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

AK100 added.


----------



## gikigill

Rig for the day. JVC SZ2000 with Fiio X3.


----------



## lin0003

gikigill said:


> Rig for the day. JVC SZ2000 with Fiio X3.


Big bass? Was that the crazily bassy headphone that you showed us at the meet?


----------



## gikigill

Yup, its the same one but a lot more controlled now after about 700 hrs of burnin with heavy bass but you can still unleash the beast anytime you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The Fiio tames the bass and the whole package sounds just right except when you start hitting the bass buttons on the Fiio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  A combination recommended to anyone for looking for not just punchy head banging bass but overall sound quality too, very clean mids and sparking, non fatiguing/sibilant treble.


----------



## knights




----------



## angelo898

HATERS GONNA HATE! BEST RIG EVAR


----------



## angelo898

Just kidding, my new rig. Dislike amping so that what im gonna use


----------



## tonyleonhart

Apple ipod touch 5 -> lightning adaptor line-out ->E11 -> ER4S and HD600.
   
  I hate using the lightning adaptor, but that's how it is.

 From the tear-down, I do see it's using a better DAC (Wolfson something) compared with my previous broke Ipod touch 4 (Cirrus Logic)
   
  It sounds definitely warmer and a little more detailed compared with Ipod touch 4 line out.


----------



## Mimouille

angelo898 said:


> HATERS GONNA HATE! BEST RIG EVAR


 Good one !


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> Just kidding, my new rig. Dislike amping so that what im gonna use


 
   
  You borrowed the other iems's from your 8th grade neighbor?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





tonyleonhart said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why did Apple go to the lightning, anyway?


----------



## TekeRugburn

fiascogarcia said:


> Why did Apple go to the lightning, anyway?




More money from isheep


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





fiascogarcia said:


> Why did Apple go to the lightning, anyway?


 
  Smaller footprint. And they don't give a rat's butt about the people complaining.


----------



## krismusic

It's called progress. Things change.


----------



## rasmushorn

My portable rig for the summer holiday:


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> Just kidding, my new rig. Dislike amping so that what im gonna use


 
   
  hi *angelo898,* amping can be worst if used with Fitear 111, maybe you can use Tralucent T1 or Govibe Vestamp for your 111.
  Is that 001 Fitear cable?
   
   
   
   
  My rig with new cable.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

New cable for the HD650s...
   

   
   
  Brian @ BTG Audio FTW.....


----------



## TekeRugburn

New on the go rig. 

C3...great sound and build quality. Absolute worst UI.


----------



## knights

For those who love vocals and mid-centric genres, these combo will serve you well


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Fiio should commission Knights to do some product shots, so nicd


----------



## H20Fidelity

There it is, close the thread. The portable audio gods have spoken.





I can proudly say you're all wasting your time, the journey of an audiophile stops here.. :tongue_smile:


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> There it is, close the thread. The portable audio gods have spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## fp581

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> The box says 512mb. Once I get my hands on a GBColor, I will let you know if you can run anything higher. I don't know if 512 is the limit right now or if that was the biggest you could buy in 2000/2001.
> 
> Also, SongPros only take wma's and mp3's. This is more of a fun experiment you can do for around $30 if you don't have a Gameboy. The SongPro cost me $11 shipped.
> 
> ...


 
  i know this is very old but i wanted to know how is the SQ? 
 i have a gameboy advance and color somewhere in the house and turning it to an mp3 player sounds really amazing


----------



## longbowbbs

The camping rig....

  Beyer DT-1350's, ACS Custom T1 CIEM's Fostex HP-P1 and an IPC 7G with Lossless files...Roughing it....


----------



## VisceriousZERO

New babies!

AK120 and a JH13FP


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cleannnn setup. Very nice! How are you liking the JH13FP?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

greed said:


> Cleannnn setup. Very nice! How are you liking the JH13FP?




Very nice. Mozart on DSD on the AK120 is BEAUTIFUL. Soundstage size is refreshing after having used a FitEar MH335DW for almost a year now.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## 24Bit




----------



## snapple10




----------



## SkyBleu

24bit said:


>




What DAP are you running there?


----------



## Achyllis

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> The camping rig....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  You went to National Jamboree? Very cool! I had the opportunity to go, but I had school...
   
  Is the HP-P1 worth the high asking price versus an HRT iStreamer? I got HRT's Apple-authorized offering based on  pretty much the price alone.
   
  Also, to prevent posting w/o a pic:
   

  iPod 6.5G 120GB (Lossless) --> HRT iStreamer --> FiiO E11 --> ATH-M50


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> What DAP are you running there?


 
   
  Cowon J3.  Here are a few more snaps
   
  .


----------



## longbowbbs

achyllis said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > The camping rig....
> ...



The Jamboree was awesome! 40,000 Scouts and Volunteers. Highly recommended for 2017!

The HP-P1 is one of the top iDevice AMP/DAC combos. I love it. The AKM DAC's are top of the line. I have never heard the streamer. I have never regretted my HP-P1 purchase.


----------



## knights




----------



## spurxiii

My journey started when my wife broke my cheapish UE700s a couple of months back and a search for a replacement brought me to Headfi. One thing led to another and now I got all this gear. Since reading this particular thread inspired me to buy my gear I'd thought I'd contribute. I didn't think my UE900 sounded veiled in the mid range until I got my HE500s. Now I have on order GR07 bass editions. Hope they are ok.


----------



## lin0003

Love looking at all these rigs. I will post mine when my UM Miracles come back from their reshell.


----------



## knights




----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> There it is, close the thread. The portable audio gods have spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Is that a J3?  It was disappointing to my ears when I owned it. It has colored sounding even with all EQ's turned off. Clarity is bad. I even preferred a stock 5g at that time. Anyways that's just me. But I am glad you enjoy it so much tho.
   
  That case looks good.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Boom.


----------



## lin0003

Wow, that is a huge rig. Way bigger than my HDP-R10.


----------



## audionewbi

Where do you guys order your super comys from?


----------



## H20Fidelity

dminor said:


> Is that a J3?  It was disappointing to my ears when I owned it. It has colored sounding even with all EQ's turned off. Clarity is bad. *I even preferred a stock 5g* at that time. Anyways that's just me. But I am glad you enjoy it so much tho.
> 
> That case looks good.




Of course you did. :tongue_smile: Yes, it's a J3. I like it, it has an acquired taste, something about the slight warmth it displays I enjoy. it won't blow you away with detailing levels, I have other DAP's for that, but in saying that J3 is very smooth, music flows nicely, I very much leant away from 5G iPod Video or Classic I owned, mine was out the door pretty quickly after trying one. The J3 however is staying!

Maybe we could put your 5G up against one of my other players? Say... Studio V?


----------



## DMinor

.


----------



## H20Fidelity

You own a few 5G iPods? You should mod one up and possibly start a small tour, get the word out and let others experience these mods you're doing! 

I'd be in for a demo.


----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


> Boom.




That Cmoy is huge; but worth every mm of it... Tried it with HD800 and T1 it drove them with full authority and dynamics... Nice rig Bryan...


----------



## audionewbi

knights said:


> That Cmoy is huge; but worth every mm of it... Tried it with HD800 and T1 it drove them with full authority and dynamics... Nice rig Bryan...


Who makes this? Can you let me know, thanks.


----------



## knights

audionewbi said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > That Cmoy is huge; but worth every mm of it... Tried it with HD800 and T1 it drove them with full authority and dynamics... Nice rig Bryan...
> ...




PM...


----------



## muzic4life

Due to national holiday in my country, they can not deliver my stuffs to me until next Tuesday..so i ask my friend try it..sound very promising ! Can't wait to receive them on my hand and try them my self !
   
  Btw..here's the picture...(sent from my friend this afternoon)
   
  KOJO Technology Amp - limited to 300 units only - 100% full copper body.

   
  With shure 846

   
  I am planning to pair this amp/iem with my ipod and my new coming Tera Player. Hope i like it. Will report back with photos and more impression once i received it.


----------



## rianchaos

@muzic:
   
  kojo with tera is gonna sound like heaven with unlimited supply of gold man


----------



## tonyleonhart

Quote: 





fiascogarcia said:


> Why did Apple go to the lightning, anyway?


 
  Well, to make their products thinner, that's probably the incentive and also, making money at the same time.
   
  I agree that lightning port is a push-foward of technology, but meanwhile, at a price every customer has to pay.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> @muzic:
> 
> kojo with tera is gonna sound like heaven with unlimited supply of gold man


 
  good hearing that from you Rian, really hope so...and now you make me more suffer during the wait.....


----------



## zilch0md

muzic4life said:


> Due to national holiday in my country, they can not deliver my stuffs to me until next Tuesday..so i ask my friend try it..sound very promising ! Can't wait to receive them on my hand and try them my self !
> 
> Btw..here's the picture...(sent from my friend this afternoon)
> 
> ...




Is it copper? It looks like brass and these specs say it's brass: http://www.japantrendshop.com/kojo-technology-brass-portable-headphone-amp-p-1740.html

The specs also say it puts out only 20mW per channel. A Sanza Clip+ puts out 55mW per channel.

Your forthcoming Tera Player will likely sound much better *without* the JOKO technology amp.

Mike


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Is it copper? It looks like brass and these specs say it's brass: http://www.japantrendshop.com/kojo-technology-brass-portable-headphone-amp-p-1740.html
> 
> The specs also say it puts out only 20mW per channel. A Sanza Clip+ puts out 55mW per channel.
> 
> ...


 
   
  A Clip+ certainly does not put out 55mW per channel. It's been measured at 15mW/channel, IIRC, by he who may not be named here.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





spurxiii said:


> My journey started when my wife broke my cheapish UE700s a couple of months back and a search for a replacement brought me to Headfi. One thing led to another and now I got all this gear. Since reading this particular thread inspired me to buy my gear I'd thought I'd contribute. I didn't think my UE900 sounded veiled in the mid range until I got my HE500s. Now I have on order GR07 bass editions. Hope they are ok.


 
  Hold up, hold up!
   
  Is that a white C5..?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Is it copper? It looks like brass and these specs say it's brass: http://www.japantrendshop.com/kojo-technology-brass-portable-headphone-amp-p-1740.html
> 
> The specs also say it puts out only 20mW per channel. A Sanza Clip+ puts out 55mW per channel.
> 
> ...


 
  I've never tried the Kojo with the Tera player. It is made of brass and not at all optimized to drive headphones... IEMs sound nice and warm on it but not HPs.... barely enough juice for 150ohms.


----------



## muzic4life

zilch0md said:


> Is it copper? It looks like brass and these specs say it's brass: http://www.japantrendshop.com/kojo-technology-brass-portable-headphone-amp-p-1740.html
> 
> The specs also say it puts out only 20mW per channel. A Sanza Clip+ puts out 55mW per channel.
> 
> ...




Hi Mike..
Yes u are right. Its brass . My mistake. 
I have feeling also tera will be better if unamped. But i need to hear it my self. Actually..it was the tera making me buying this amp. I like the size. Is not too big and it has the same witdh dimention with tera. Luckly..my friend tested with the ipod and the sound is very good. So if tera does not run well with this.i can use my i pod instead. But hopefully is good for both.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> New babies!
> 
> AK120 and a JH13FP


 
  That should be a great pairing! Looking forward to you impressions...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> That should be a great pairing! Looking forward to you impressions...


 
   
  Well I'm still burning in my pair, but I've listened to a few DSDs, 24/192s, and ALACs on it and they're all pretty amazing with the 13Pro... Instrument separation is very handily presented by the 13s.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That has been my impressions with my JH16 fp's...Great detail


----------



## TekeRugburn

tonyleonhart said:


> Well, to make their products thinner, that's probably the incentive and also, making money at the same time.
> 
> I agree that lightning port is a push-foward of technology, but meanwhile, at a price every customer has to pay.




Push forward? How so? It's just a different adapter that still uses usb 2.0. It's simply to make money. 

Any "tests" that shows its faster than the old dock is simply due to better internals and not due to a better cable


----------



## miceblue

B-b-but it uses a bi-directional port so you can insert the jack in any direction! Also it's smaller than a micro-USB, so it's magical and revolutionary!


----------



## EuphonicArin

Here are my portable rigs
   
                       Usual rig

  Iphone 4S 32 with E11 and Hd 439 Open mod plus extra holes mod and dampening
   
   
                         Just moving around/no need for Phone

   
  Ipod classic (6 gen) 80 gig rockboxed with E11 and ATH-WS99
   
   
                                Gaming

  Psp CFW with plugins, E11 and Hp700 Modded


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## cam23x

Well I updated my "port-a-rig". Decided to get a fiio e17 and pair it with my galaxy s4 as the digital source.


----------



## spurxiii

skybleu said:


> Hold up, hold up!
> 
> Is that a white C5..?




Yes it's a white C5


----------



## StevieBuns

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Boom.


 
  There was some talk about our rigs looking a bit like bombs to the untrained eye.....I think this rig would definitely give you problems with the TSA at the airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks awesome though man.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





steviebuns said:


> There was some talk about our rigs looking a bit like bombs to the untrained eye.....I think this rig would definitely give you problems with the TSA at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That hazard yellow colored case doesn't help...


----------



## spurxiii

Quote: 





cam23x said:


> Well I update my portarig. Decided to get a fiio e17 and pair it with my galaxy s4 as the digital source.


 
  I also have an S4 I'd like to use a E17 for. Did you have any issues linking them together? How is the sound? I also have UE900s which clips when I play directly out of the S4 jacks, does your UE900 clip?


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## Wyd4

When on the move I just run my HTC one > otg > e17 > final audio design heaven iv.

When I get there I run HTC/laptop > USB > e17 > l7 > e12 > lcd2.1

I will get my pics up soon but nothing revolutionary there.

Best part is it all fits in the LCD box


----------



## AnakChan

KEF M500 + Analog Squared Paper TUR-06


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> KEF M500 + Analog Squared Paper TUR-06


 
   
  Nice! Hope I'll get mine soon too but still six units to go before me.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## cam23x

spurxiii said:


> I also have an S4 I'd like to use a E17 for. Did you have any issues linking them together? How is the sound? I also have UE900s which clips when I play directly out of the S4 jacks, does your UE900 clip?


 Had no trouble at all. Worked right out the box. Never noticed clipping on my ue900 on the headphone jack , but I didn't crank the volume on it either.


----------



## spurxiii

Quote: 





cam23x said:


> Had no trouble at all. Worked right out the box. Never noticed clipping on my ue900 on the headphone jack , but I didn't crank the volume on it either.


 
  I get clipping at about 70% volume and bassy tracks from the S4 (I think is its a common issue with some S4s) but the E17 should sort it out. Thanks


----------



## VisceriousZERO

My portable computer rig gets upgraded...

MBP-Fostex HP-A3-ALO MK3-B+-LabKable uber cable-Abyss AB1266


----------



## Wyd4

visceriouszero said:


> My portable computer rig gets upgraded...
> 
> MBP-Fostex HP-A3-ALO MK3-B+-LabKable uber cable-Abyss AB1266




My kingdom for that rig.


----------



## Mimouille

wyd4 said:


> My kingdom for that rig.


That is indeed what it costs, if your Kingdom has oil and Uranium.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> My portable computer rig gets upgraded...
> 
> MBP-Fostex HP-A3-ALO MK3-B+-LabKable uber cable-Abyss AB1266


 

 Never knew the MKIII-B+ had the grunt to drive the Abyss


----------



## DemonFox

digitalfreak said:


> visceriouszero said:
> 
> 
> > My portable computer rig gets upgraded...
> ...




From what I've read it's probably the strongest portable made today. And the new version Mk3b+ is supposed to be even better with better battery life. Can't wait till mine comes in next week. 


Thanks,

:evil:


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> From what I've read it's probably the strongest portable made today. And the new version Mk3b+ is supposed to be even better with better battery life. Can't wait till mine comes in next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


 

 I own a -B and it didn't synergize to well with my Q701. Well, it had enough grunt for the Q701 and drove my 600 ohm K240 pretty good but with my Q can the headphone on the -B just sounded off


----------



## VisceriousZERO

The MK3B isnt a very warm or musical amp IMO. But if you need driving power and clarity, there it ism


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> The MK3B isnt a very warm or musical amp IMO. But if you need driving power and clarity, there it ism


 
   
   
  I agree.


----------



## emusic13

Just arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New ASG-2 paired with hippo biscuit.


----------



## Jason36

emusic13 said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there a newer / revised version of the ASG-2?? I have the ASG-2 in the frosted finish but the logo on mine isn't in Black (is this a new addition)?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Is there a newer / revised version of the ASG-2?? I have the ASG-2 in the frosted finish but the logo on mine isn't in Black (is this a new addition)?


 
  I don't know for sure why the paint is on the logo, but he has the bass port so maybe that is the reason for it. I know for a fact that no official revisions have been made to the ASG-2 yet.


----------



## miceblue

Every time someone says "ASG-2" I automatically think of ASGard 2 from Schiit. -.-


----------



## Jason36

kenman345 said:


> I don't know for sure why the paint is on the logo, but he has the bass port so maybe that is the reason for it. I know for a fact that no official revisions have been made to the ASG-2 yet.




My ASG-2 have the tuneable bass port as well but no paint on the logo....in fact her's mine with the AK120


----------



## emusic13

jason36 said:


> Is there a newer / revised version of the ASG-2?? I have the ASG-2 in the frosted finish but the logo on mine isn't in Black (is this a new addition)?



Nope haha. No new revision. .I just special ordered mine like that


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





emusic13 said:


> Nope haha. No new revision. .I just special ordered mine like that


 
  I see we're not just dealing with an audiophile but a wise man as well....I can dig that combo a lot. How you liking your new set of IEMs?


----------



## Wyd4

Posted some seedy pics further up. Anyway this is my on the move/train set.
Only change when I get home or work the phone comes off, USB into PC or laptop and the finals get swapped out for lcd2s.
Don't need the e12 for the finals but I am too lazy to take them apart.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

so uhhh these are mine... i switch out the headphones depending on what mood im in that day....
  main rig: rockboxed sansa fuze 8gb + 8gb sd card, diy lod, mutant fiio e11

  audio technica ws55
  just got these this week, gonna switch out the jack because i really dont like right angle plugs...
   

  sennheiser hd-25 adidas
  about a year or 2 years old and still kickin! reterminated with viablue jack... the small one...
   

  pioneer hdj-500
  this is my second pair, my first snapped at the headband, sent it in for a warranty replacement, and now this one snapped at the pivot section on the right side... i took a soldering iron and just melted everything together... so far so good lol, i dont use these as often anymore though but i still like them haha
   
  edit: oh and ill put these in too

  ipod nano + tiktok watch band + kokia bluetooth transmitter and tenqa remxd headphones
  the headphones are probably the worst... just nothing to them, i use them when i go the pool or park so if they break its not a big deal
   
  and before anyone asks, the diy lod is made from the charging cable, i just rewired it according to a guide i found on google.... and also if you noticed my e11 has a rubberband around itself, thats because i was unfortunate enough to drop my rig while riding my bike, the input jack on the e11 broke off and the jack on the fuze broke as well, thats why i made the lod and i also transplanted the jack on the e11 from an old broken e11, but to get to the jacks i dremeled through the plastic above the 2 jacks and so now the top cover doesnt stay on so i had to rubberband it to hold the cover in place haha


----------



## emusic13

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I see we're not just dealing with an audiophile but a wise man as well....I can dig that combo a lot. How you liking your new set of IEMs?


 
  Theyre almost exactly what I wanted having a very good midrange but Ive noticed that the ASG are very source dependent...


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





emusic13 said:


> Theyre almost exactly what I wanted having a very good midrange but Ive noticed that the ASG are very source dependent...


 
  you are correct my friend. Source in both the hardware and software side. I find the better the DAC/Amp with the better source file usually makes for the best results. They can be quite unforgiving to poor quality input. It's part of the reason I got a set of AS-1's after already owning AS-2's. Now I have  CIEM for most everything I listen to. Though for the most part, I only listen to my own personal CD rips from my collection of discs. 
   
  I have to admit though, I recently have not been doing any portable listening, mainly because of transitioning to having a job and not being a student anymore.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Tralucent 1plus2 with silver/gold cable (audition unit)

Colorfly C3. (I think I actually prefer 1plus2 with C3 over my Studio V)


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Tralucent 1plus2 with silver/gold cable (audtion unit)
> 
> Colorfly C3. (I think I actually prefer 1plus2 with C3 over my Studio V)
> 
> ...


 

 show off


----------



## H20Fidelity

digitalfreak said:


> show off




I think I'm containing myself pretty well.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Tralucent 1plus2 with silver/gold cable (audition unit)
> 
> Colorfly C3. (I think I actually prefer 1plus2 with C3 over my Studio V)


 
  Nice, where is the tour thread? I've been wanting to try it for ages.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think I'm containing myself pretty well.


 

 I picture you more along the lines of slam dancing on your desk while screaming YEAHHHH, I'M DA MANG!!!!!!!' and "WHO YA DADDY!!!!!' Of coarse I might be wrong. My new piece of gear will be with me within the next 10 business days. If fit works out I'll be beside you dancing harder and screaming louder. Try not to get lonely while you're up there by yourself and whatever you do don't play any speed metal. You might give yourself a heart attack.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Nice, where is the tour thread? I've been wanting to try it for ages.




I'll be in contact with participating Australian tour members soon.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'll be in contact with participating Australian tour members soon.


 
  Any way that I can join?


----------



## H20Fidelity

digitalfreak said:


> I picture you more along the lines of slam dancing on your desk while screaming YEAHHHH, I'M DA MANG!!!!!!!' and "WHO YA DADDY!!!!!' Of coarse I might be wrong. My new piece of gear will be with me within the next 10 business days. If fit works out I'll be beside you dancing harder and screaming louder. Try not to get lonely while you're up there by yourself and whatever you do don't play any speed metal. You might give yourself a heart attack.




lol no, not quite, if they were mine maybe. :tongue_smile: Possibly I'm silently grinning a little.  Looking forward to some impressions with your new gear!.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> lol no, not quite, if they were mine maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have a feeling that H20 will end up buying it.


----------



## audionewbi

It's finally here!


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> It's finally here!


 

 What ? The Messiah? The 4 riders of the apocalypse ?


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> What ? The Messiah? The 4 riders of the apocalypse ?


Nope the 1Plus2,you think I'll get excited about religion that easily¿


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Nope the 1Plus2,you think I'll get excited about religion that easily¿


 

 No the 1plus2 is the Messiah to me  So I understand your excitement


----------



## windcqy




----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





windcqy said:


>


 
  Is that K3003? I want one.


----------



## windcqy

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Is that K3003? I want one.


 
  Yes it is.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





windcqy said:


> Yes it is.


 
  You got a pico power for it?


----------



## windcqy

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> You got a pico power for it?


 

 Actually it's a pico usb dac/amp.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





windcqy said:


> Actually it's a pico usb dac/amp.


 
  Ok. That makes much more sense than using a pico power.


----------



## windcqy

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Ok. That makes much more sense than using a pico power.


 

 why is that?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





windcqy said:


> why is that?


 
  Pico power's weren't designed for iems. They were designed for power. They will be 1. too loud and 2. hiss


----------



## M3NTAL

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Pico power's weren't designed for iems. They were designed for power. They will be 1. too loud and 2. hiss


 
   
  You are incorrect on both statements.
   
  The Pico Power actually has the ability to be quieter than the Pico at the balanced portion of the Pot... Also, it is dead silent at any realistic listening level on the correct gain.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Pico power's weren't designed for iems. They were designed for power. They will be 1. too loud and 2. hiss


 
   
  Totally wrong. Where did you get your info? The Pico Power has no hiss at all on low, med, or high gain (at moderate levels). I use it with all the IEMs I've owned, none have had hiss issue or "too loud" issues (not sure what that means...).


----------



## lescanadiens

Better try PP first and foremost.




kimvictor said:


> Pico power's weren't designed for iems. They were designed for power. They will be 1. too loud and 2. hiss


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Better try PP first and foremost.


 
  Alright. I assumed that it was too powerful for iems because they were designed for hard to drive hps. Sorry.


----------



## lescanadiens

No worries.
Sometimes the word "power" can be misleading for not suitable for IEMs.
It happens 



kimvictor said:


> Alright. I assumed that it was too powerful for iems because they were designed for hard to drive hps. Sorry.


----------



## kimvictor

Besides, I thought it would be a waste to buy a pico power for iems.


----------



## alv4426

You thought wrong…again.
 Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Besides, I thought it would be a waste to buy a pico power for iems.


----------



## kimvictor

Why? I mean if you don't have hard to drive phones, wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a pico slim or something?


----------



## SkyBleu

Let's not derail the thread with an opinionated argument.


----------



## muzic4life

The pico power/glacier/intruder these are very capable amps for driving hard to drive cans. However...you should know what good about them...they also able to drive iems (even the sensitive one) smoothly. No hiss or what so ever. Its just good.


----------



## alv4426

I have had the Headstage Arrow 4G, ALO MKii, and the Power with almost all my current headphones (including my JH Audio JH5 and all my headphones are easy to drive). With the Power you could easily tell it was better than the others. The Power + JH5 using my NFB10 as a DAC is almost at the level of the AD2000 to me. ASG-2 is even closer in the same configuration. I couldn't say that with the other amps with all the other stuff being the same.
   
  You really should not comment on stuff you haven't heard.


----------



## xplosive

ak100 (fw 1.33) + xduoo xp-1 + venturecraft interconnect + marshall major
   

   
  sound pretty amazing.. (sorry for crappy pic)


----------



## J.Pocalypse

You had me all the way up to the headphones.. I've never heard them myself. Could they be considered the weak link in the chain? I do not mean to offend. Its just typical 'round here to see a kind of tier in quality of hardware.


----------



## kimvictor

Hmm. Interesting. Is there anyway I can demo a Pico power? I could demo some portable amps at local audio store, but they never have anything from Headamp.


----------



## xplosive

j.pocalypse said:


> You had me all the way up to the headphones.. I've never heard them myself. Could they be considered the weak link in the chain? I do not mean to offend. Its just typical 'round here to see a kind of tier in quality of hardware.




It is actually imo the best direct pairing with ak100 stock. Compared to my sm64 v2, and ath esw11 it has the most natural vocal sound, and guitar sound is very good. Maybe just my tin ear.


----------



## kimvictor

Bombarding this tread with pics. Sorry!

  HD598 with hand braided(by myself to shorten the length) cable

  Same done to SRH940's cable.

  And my most portable and most expensive set up. UERM+AK100+Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII. Next buy is mid-fi Mini-Mini cable.

  BTW, I wonder why everybody thinks I carry around a brick. AK100 and UHA-6S.MKII is actually very small and portable.

  Actually, UHA-6S.MKII is a bit thick.

  But much thinner than an altoid can! Think of AK100+UHA-6S as carrying a wallet and an altoid tied together. That's pretty portable, right?


----------



## lin0003

Good rig. I think that you'd be better off upgrading your source rather than buying an interconnect though. I still bet that it'll sound awesome.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Good rig. I think that you'd be better off upgrading your source rather than buying an interconnect though. I still bet that it'll sound awesome.


 
  Why? AK100 is a very competent source. I can't find something with better with battery life and sound quality in it's price range.


----------



## lin0003

kimvictor said:


> Why? AK100 is a very competent source. I can't find something with better with battery life and sound quality in it's price range.


]Yes, but for the combined price of the AK100 + UHA 6S MKII + interconnect will buy you something like the HDP-R10 which has 12 hours of battery life.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> ]Yes, but for the combined price of the AK100 + UHA 6S MKII + interconnect will buy you something like the HDP-R10 which has 12 hours of battery life.


 
  Believe it or not, I got my AK100 for under $450 new. Anyways, HDP-R10 is very interesting, but I simply cannot deal with bad UI. I'm thinking about getting a RWAK100-S mod, which will make my rig sound very very good.


----------



## lin0003

kimvictor said:


> Believe it or not, I got my AK100 for under $450 new. Anyways, HDP-R10 is very interesting, but I simply cannot deal with bad UI. I'm thinking about getting a RWAK100-S mod, which will make my rig sound very very good.


]Yes, the UI of the HDP-R10 is not very good, but the sound makes up for that.


----------



## xoundmonster

Portables revisited. Got tired of amping and all, so decided to just go directly unamped.
   
  Sony Walkman E463 + Shure se535 red + pelican case for storage

   
  Sony Walkman E463 + V-Moda m80 Crossfade

   
  Waiting for my 535 aftermarket cables and m80 custom shields atm, thinking of upgrading my DAP, if possible any opinions on the latest sony walkman series? 
  Thanks  Cheers!


----------



## knights




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ I need to try the "loop" you did with the 30 pin...


----------



## Overheat

About to sell my 2 DAPs, so whilst I'm taking fancy pics for eBay, thought I'd put my headphones next to them and show you guys too - sorry, no amp or interconnect pr0n, just good old-fashioned headphones in a headphone out


----------



## JoeDoe

After a few trades this week, I'm loving my new orchestra-in-my-pocket rig. Alpha pads are probably be most comfortable thing I've ever put on my head.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





overheat said:


> About to sell my 2 DAPs, so whilst I'm taking fancy pics for eBay, thought I'd put my headphones next to them and show you guys too - sorry, no amp or interconnect pr0n, just good old-fashioned headphones in a headphone out


 
   
  I would suggest using these photos on ebay.....
   
  Very nice shots.  May I guess you are upgrading DAPs?


----------



## lin0003

overheat said:


> About to sell my 2 DAPs, so whilst I'm taking fancy pics for eBay, thought I'd put my headphones next to them and show you guys too - sorry, no amp or interconnect pr0n, just good old-fashioned headphones in a headphone out


]Those photos are awesome! I especially like the Colorfly one. Just a question though, why are you selling those 2 DAPs?


----------



## Overheat

It's really sad and I'm not sure if many people would understand, but I just really miss using physical media - so I've gone back to my PCDPs again, and really enjoying it. Looking for a Discman D-E905 if anyone is selling


----------



## lin0003

overheat said:


> It's really sad and I'm not sure if many people would understand, but I just really miss using physical media - so I've gone back to my PCDPs again, and really enjoying it. Looking for a Discman D-E905 if anyone is selling


]Right. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Overheat

Thanks dude


----------



## mpawluk91

overheat said:


> It's really sad and I'm not sure if many people would understand, but I just really miss using physical media - so I've gone back to my PCDPs again, and really enjoying it. Looking for a Discman D-E905 if anyone is selling


There's just something special about having a real copy, I totally understand,

I'm just to poor to buy cd's


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> There's just something special about having a real copy, I totally understand,
> 
> I'm just to poor to buy cd's


 
   
  You should shop used CDs...


----------



## miceblue

Instead, use high-quality 32/384 tracks with a really expensive DAC.


----------



## Wyd4

overheat said:


> About to sell my 2 DAPs, so whilst I'm taking fancy pics for eBay, thought I'd put my headphones next to them and show you guys too - sorry, no amp or interconnect pr0n, just good old-fashioned headphones in a headphone out



Hi there, provided it's not against forum policy, feel free e to pm me the links to your ads. Can't seem to find them


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> You should shop used CDs...


 
   
  +1. I work at a record store, and we have a huge closeout CD section ($0.95 and $1.95, buy 3 and get one free), plus a $0.50 CD bin. I've had some good finds in there, along with the $1 LP bins.


----------



## mpawluk91

calipilot227 said:


> +1. I work at a record store, and we have a huge closeout CD section ($0.95 and $1.95, buy 3 and get one free), plus a $0.50 CD bin. I've had some good finds in there, along with the $1 LP bins.


My local record store got shot up and robbed and the next day it was burnt down


----------



## DMinor

I have no doubt with today's technology, trial and error especially when it comes to circuit and sound, a capable dap source can produce CD quality sound or even better.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> My local record store got shot up and robbed and the next day it was burnt down


 
  What?!!!! Someone must have really hated that shop.


----------



## mpawluk91

lin0003 said:


> What?!!!! Someone must have really hated that shop.


No it happened in the hood.

I'm a maintenance man in the projects


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> No it happened in the hood.
> 
> I'm a maintenance man in the projects


 
  Ah right.


----------



## mpawluk91

Yeah crazy stuff


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Yeah crazy stuff


 
  Indeed.


----------



## Overheat

duplicate post


----------



## Overheat

Quote: 





wyd4 said:


> Hi there, provided it's not against forum policy, feel free e to pm me the links to your ads. Can't seem to find them


 
   
  Hi, thanks for your interest - that's because they're not on yet - they will be starting tomorrow at 20:00 GMT at 99p starting bid - let the bidding battles commence - hehe


----------



## lin0003

Is it possible for you to ship worldwide?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





overheat said:


> Hi, thanks for your interest - that's because they're not on yet - they will be starting tomorrow at 20:00 GMT at 99p starting bid - let the bidding battles commence - hehe


 
   
  Have you considered the sale forum here?  That wouldn't cost you a penny....


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Have you considered the sale forum here?  That wouldn't cost you a penny....


 
  More people look on eBay though.


----------



## SkyBleu

buttuglyjeff said:


> Have you considered the sale forum here?  That wouldn't cost you a penny....




EBay does get you more profit


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> EBay does get you more profit


 

 maybe, and more expensive too...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





knights said:


>


 


 Dumbells, Jay?

 Hahahaha... Nice triple decker audio sandwich.


----------



## DMinor

I wish I have more than ipods to shoot....


----------



## knights

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Dumbells, Jay?
> 
> Hahahaha... Nice triple decker audio sandwich.


 
  heavy indeed, but worth to carry around


----------



## kimvictor

I recently stopped carrying my AK100 and amp around for my ciem. When I'm home, I use the ak100 and an amp, but with all the noise outside, I can't hear all the resolution and micro detail, so I didn't find it worthy to carry around a brick unless I'm traveling far.


----------



## audionewbi

It is about the music, do not let gears come between you and music. Today I spend the entire day with the good old ipod 5G, honestly I have not had such an enjoyable musical session in a long while.
  The setup you have is more than fine, head-fi is mostly about addiction to gear than music itself. 
  Quote: 





dminor said:


> I wish I have more than ipods to shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## knights

my x3 and ex600 serves me when im active. Desktop are just for home, and when im in travel/vacation, the portable rig saves me...


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> It is about the music, do not let gears come between you and music. Today I spend the entire day with the good old ipod 5G, honestly I have not had such an enjoyable musical session in a long while.
> The setup you have is more than fine, head-fi is mostly about addiction to gear than music itself.


 

 So true. Good music sounds good with any gears.
   
  But I have to make a confession that I am addicted to the 5g's (5.5g's).


----------



## autoteleology

*le trollface*


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> There's just something special about having a real copy, I totally understand,
> 
> I'm just to poor to buy cd's


 
   
  Excepting my propensity for importing Asian music, I cannot recall when I last paid RRP for a CD certainly not since online retailers became established.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> *le trollface*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Portable hey?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





overheat said:


> It's really sad and I'm not sure if many people would understand, but I just really miss using physical media - so I've gone back to my PCDPs again, and really enjoying it. Looking for a Discman D-E905 if anyone is selling


 
  That model is really hard to find.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> *le trollface*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  i just find it funny that the source is a clip xP


----------



## lin0003

Yeah lol. Didn't you get hit by a car wearing that?


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## autoteleology

> Didn't you get hit by a car wearing that?


 
   
  Yeah, I did. It was completely not my fault, though. Just some idiot pulling out onto the road without looking. I didn't get hurt or anything, thankfully, though I did get thrown onto the car and I made a huge dent on the hood with my body.


----------



## lin0003

tus-chan said:


> Yeah, I did. It was completely not my fault, though. Just some idiot pulling out onto the road without looking. I didn't get hurt or anything, thankfully, though I did get thrown onto the car and I made a huge dent on the hood with my body.


]At least you didn't get injured...


----------



## LSeries

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> my ultra portable setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  is that cardas cable ?


----------



## VisceriousZERO




----------



## knights

My dinner for tonight!


----------



## morserotonin

My current portable rig.


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> My dinner for tonight!




Superb pictures as always!


----------



## audiofreakie

@LSeries, yups, cardas 4x24 awg with oyaide rhodium 3.5 plug.


----------



## MilesDavis2

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Now that's audio nirvana!


----------



## autoteleology

Please don't quote every single picture in someone else's post. Just the "*Originally posted by *********** 

" is good enough because we can click the speech bubble to see the original post.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Please don't quote every single picture in someone else's post. Just the "*Originally posted by ***********
> 
> " is good enough because we can click the speech bubble to see the original post.


 
  +1


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> my ultra portable setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you get enough volume from this setup? My mad dogs via the iPhone is way too soft


----------



## VisceriousZERO

spurxiii said:


> Do you get enough volume from this setup? My mad dogs via the iPhone is way too soft




IMO ipod or iphone alone lacks the power for the MDs...


----------



## audionewbi

Darn those super comy look great and solid.


----------



## martybm5

Quote: 





spurxiii said:


> Do you get enough volume from this setup? My mad dogs via the iPhone is way too soft


 
  I was thinking the same thing. I wont even consider playing my MD's with just my iphone. Even a modest amp to me is still not enough to drive them to their potential.


----------



## HAL 9000

AE2w (wired at the moment)
  Galaxy S III i9300 (Wolfson w/ custom compiled Voodoo kernel)
  FiiO E12 Mont Blanc


----------



## spurxiii

martybm5 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I wont even consider playing my MD's with just my iphone. Even a modest amp to me is still not enough to drive them to their potential.




I'm currently driving them with my C5 and it doesn't sound that great. I'm looking at a IBasso PB2 as they supposedly pump out 2500mw so it should be adequate to drive the orthos. Plus they have the option to go fully balanced also


----------



## zilch0md

Clip+ > Amperior

This sounds way better than it should.

(http://vminnovations.com/search/index.html?q=Amperior)

Mike


----------



## lin0003

zilch0md said:


> Clip+ > Amperior
> 
> This sounds way better than it should.
> 
> ...


]Nice rig and extremely portable as well.


----------



## calipilot227

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


visceriouszero said:


>


 
   
   


   

  What...the actual hell IS that?


----------



## lin0003

calipilot227 said:


> What...the actual hell IS that?


Isn't that the PRM tuning machine or whatever you call it?


----------



## xoundmonster

UE uses them which allows their customers to tune their UERM..


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





zilch0md said:


> Clip+ > Amperior
> 
> This sounds way better than it should.
> 
> ...


 
  I can only imagine it sounds great. I love the Amperior! it goes well with almost any source and does not need an amplifier. Such a great punch and attack in its sound. My favorite portable headphone at the moment.


----------



## audiofreakie

@spurxiii, I set the ipod vol to 90%, its loud enough for me, since the T50RP only 50 ohm.


----------



## spurxiii

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> @spurxiii, I set the ipod vol to 90%, its loud enough for me, since the T50RP only 50 ohm.


 
  For me its just under my ideal listening volume at full power, but the sound lacks bass and the mids are congested, even via my JDS Labs C5 it isn't too open sounding


----------



## martybm5

spurxiii said:


> I'm currently driving them with my C5 and it doesn't sound that great. I'm looking at a IBasso PB2 as they supposedly pump out 2500mw so it should be adequate to drive the orthos. Plus they have the option to go fully balanced also



I've heard good things about the Ibasso option, and that Dan recommends them also. If you want a cheap alternative, the FiiO E12 can push the MD too.


----------



## spurxiii

Quote: 





martybm5 said:


> I've heard good things about the Ibasso option, and that Dan recommends them also. If you want a cheap alternative, the FiiO E12 can push the MD too.


 
  That's great because I've just ordered the PB2 and now looking at the HiFlight topkit


----------



## sp3llv3xit

PORTABLE docked.


----------



## SkyBleu

sp3llv3xit said:


> PORTABLE docked.




What is that amp? And how does it perform?

I see it on a daily, but never figured out what it was.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> What is that amp? And how does it perform?
> 
> I see it on a daily, but never figured out what it was.


 

 It is a DIY Cmoy with the LME4522 opamp.  It is very powerful (even more so than the Pico Power).  However, it is a bit brighter than the Pico.  I use it to drive my T1 on-the-go.  When I had the ALO RxMK3b, I did a side by side comparison.  My DIY amp is way more musical and has better coherence between the mids and the highs.  It is driven by 4 Nokia Li-Ion batteries.  One full charge lasts 48 hours on IEM and around 24 hours when used with full-sized cans.  However, to get to full from empty requires 8 - 10 hours of charging.

 It sounds warm with great treble body and extension.  A bit too great, at times.

 Bass slam is about two degrees softer than the RxMk3b.  

 Its soundstage is about the same as that of the ALO RxMK3b.
   
  While very portable, it is on the heavier side of things.  Weighs 570 grams.


----------



## SkyBleu

sp3llv3xit said:


> It is a DIY Cmoy with the LME4522 opamp.  It is very powerful (even more so than the Pico Power).  However, it is a bit brighter than the Pico.  I use it to drive my T1 on-the-go.  When I had the ALO RxMK3b, I did a side by side comparison.  My DIY amp is way more musical and has better coherence between the mids and the highs.  It is driven by 4 Nokia Li-Ion batteries.  One full charge lasts 48 hours on IEM and around 24 hours when used with full-sized cans.  However, to get to full from empty requires 8 - 10 hours of charging.
> 
> 
> It sounds warm with great treble body and extension.  A bit too great, at times.
> ...




Ahh! That sounds pretty damn sweet!

To think its ran by a cmoy circuit, haha..

Do you happen to sell them? (Just curious, nothing more


----------



## lin0003

Cool, are they pretty cheap to make?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ahh! That sounds pretty damn sweet!
> 
> To think its ran by a cmoy circuit, haha..
> 
> Do you happen to sell them? (Just curious, nothing more


 


 Oh no.  I am an end user, sir.
  
   
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Cool, are they pretty cheap to make?


 

 I bought it at around US $450.00.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> UE uses them which allows their customers to tune their UERM..


 
  Hmm. No offense. I just want to clarify this.
   
  The tuning machines is solely for PRM, not the UERM. A lot of people were confused about that.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Just a quick shot of the Budget-Fi rig I bought for my brother 
 He is pretty happy with it and kicked his crappy old IEMs in the trash rightaway.


----------



## knights

Softmoded HE500


----------



## Arvan

My spotify source when on the go.. Galaxy S2 and Octone Dynamic One.


----------



## knights




----------



## JoeDoe

knights said:


>




How's the synergy?


----------



## knights

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> How's the synergy?


 
  not that good - "in your face mids"


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





knights said:


> not that good - "in your face mids"


 
  Oh there sure are people out there who like their mids very prominent.


----------



## knights

i like the vocal presentation of EX600, X3 tend to ruin it… i usually pair it with D42 if i will use the 600


----------



## rudi0504

I am back from Holiday

Wagnus Epsilon S pair With My Fit Ear MH 335 DW is excelent sound quality
If you want best SQ out from Your Fit Ear MH 335 DW In term OF Speed , Bass impact
Good midrange and transparancy than Wagnus Epsilon S is Your Choice

Source : AK 120
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Fit Ear 000
Mini to mini Tralucent UBER cable
Wagnus Epsilon S is My best portable / trans portable amp now


----------



## knights

TH900. Drooollll!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-M8, ATH-ESW11 Ltd Ed and ipod touch 4th Gen 64GB with Flacplayer app.

Sweet.


----------



## grokit

Everything old is new again
   

   
  After a brief detour I have reached my personal portable pinnacle.


----------



## EveTan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am back from Holiday
> 
> Wagnus Epsilon S pair With My Fit Ear MH 335 DW is excelent sound quality
> If you want best SQ out from Your Fit Ear MH 335 DW In term OF Speed , Bass impact
> ...


 
   
  You must be pretty daring to bring the TH900s on a jog outside XD


----------



## autoteleology

It's not like any more than a small handful of people know the TH-900 is worth anything, so they won't get stolen. They're not Beats, so everyone assumes they must be garbage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I guess there's always the chance they could get damaged somehow as well, but I brought Stax Lambdas outside and got hit by a car while wearing them with no ill effects.


----------



## EveTan

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> I guess there's always the chance they could get damaged somehow as well


 
  Yea... putting a scratch on that lovely urushi lacquer would break my heart.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Typhoon gave me a day off yesterday, so I snuck out to Jaben and purchased a pair of ASG-2 transparent.............
   

   
  Spent around 2 hours so far on these, and they have not "wow" me yet like the Parterre


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Typhoon gave me a day off yesterday, so I snuck out to Jaben and purchased a pair of ASG-2 transparent.............
> 
> 
> Spent around 2 hours so far on these, and they have not "wow" me yet like the Parterre


 
  Which one sounds better to you -  the Parterre or the ASG-2?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Just before I sleep... NIRVANA!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Which one sounds better to you -  the Parterre or the ASG-2?


 

 I dont have many expensive gear.... and not very versed to review
   
  Based on the two hours listening to the ASG-2, Parterre is no doubt much better...
   

 Parterre takes you to a concert hall, the sound is so big. thus, it can be quite tiring after a while...
   

 ASG-2 is like sitting in your study chilling to two nice bookshelf speakers...


----------



## muzic4life

Tera+picopower+w4r


----------



## zachchen1996

visceriouszero said:


> Just before I sleep... NIRVANA!




What iems are those? 1+2s?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> What iems are those? 1+2s?


 
  They are Westone 4Rs I think.


----------



## 282432

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> What iems are those? 1+2s?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> They are Westone 4Rs I think.


 
  I believe he's referring to VisceriousZero's* *post


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





tjcheong said:


> I believe he's referring to VisceriousZero's* *post


 
  Oh, that makes sense. I'm a bit confused as to what they are as well. There is a Tralucent audio Uber cable, but that doesn't look like the 1plus2s.


----------



## DMinor

Trying diymods with various caps has led me to realize how we could underestimate the potentials of other gears due to source.
   
  Too much music not enough sleep.


----------



## AnakChan

HM-901 & M500
   
  Something weird about Snapseed's film grain filter/plug-in. Introduces some artifacts.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

lin0003 said:


> Oh, that makes sense. I'm a bit confused as to what they are as well. There is a Tralucent audio Uber cable, but that doesn't look like the 1plus2s.




They are JH13pros


----------



## JoeDoe

What kind of cable is that for the W4s?


----------



## rudi0504

I just received My UM 3 DD today

I World like say Thank you to Michael Mimoille For Your help

The impression out The box more or less like Mimoille In um 3 DD thread 

After Burn In i Will post My impression

Out The box sound quality is very Good For The price range.
Very Good clarity
Very Good separation
Very Good detail
Very clean detail bass
Very Good and Clear mid a bit thin mid 

Is a bit Power hungry , 3 DD need An amp to make better SQ


Note :

It is Strange UM give totally 16 Paris ear tips double flange With The same Size
That not fit properly Insite My ear canals
I use ortofon ear tips from My 1+2 fit better to My ear canals.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I just received My UM 3 DD today
> 
> I World like say Thank you to Michael Mimoille For Your help
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful! How is the leakage on them? Do they leak because of the vent?


----------



## rudi0504

evetan said:


> Yea... putting a scratch on that lovely urushi lacquer would break my heart.










tus-chan said:


> It's not like any more than a small handful of people know the TH-900 is worth anything, so they won't get stolen. They're not Beats, so everyone assumes they must be garbage.
> 
> I guess there's always the chance they could get damaged somehow as well, but I brought Stax Lambdas outside and got hit by a car while wearing them with no ill effects.




Hi all 

I used My TH 900 Only For Home use , never bring outside 

The Urushi laquer is very sensitive, i must handle With Care like a baby 

For storage i Bought leathfer Pouch like ultrasone ED 8 leathfer Pouch .


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> Beautiful! How is the leakage on them? Do they leak because of the vent?




Thank you 

My Phonak 232 is leakage more than My UM 3 DD, you hear Only very Low sound leakage .


----------



## gmahler2u

Hey rudi.
Is that a universal item or custom?


----------



## rudi0504

```

```



gmahler2u said:


> Hey rudi.
> Is that a universal item or custom?




My UM 3 DD is universal version


----------



## rudi0504

My new UM 3 DD universal iem set Up

Source : iPhone 4is
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE With op amp SM 627
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : UM 3 DD universal iem
Cable : Venture Craft USB to Lod
Wagnus mini to mini

My UM 3 DD sound out tbe box so Good With these set Up

High : very detail and spakle
Mid : No more sibilance , more Clear and clean mid
Bass : very detail and very Good bass impact , very clean too
Separation : very Good that We can feel Where The instrument placement
Soundstage : very wide
Clarity : is very Good

Overall i am Happy With My UM 3 DD , is better than i expected For This price range


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> My Phonak 232 is leakage more than My UM 3 DD, you hear Only very Low sound leakage .


 
  Great. Thanks rudi.


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> Great. Thanks rudi.




You are welcome Kim

This UM 3 DD need An amp to get prime SQ , UM 3 DD can follow The sound quality from 
Your source and amp .


----------



## lightningfarron

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My new UM 3 DD universal iem set Up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4is
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE With op amp SM 627
> ...


 
  Hi Rudi
  how does the 3dd fare against the miracle?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> You are welcome Kim
> 
> This UM 3 DD need An amp to get prime SQ , UM 3 DD can follow The sound quality from
> Your source and amp .


 
  Oh, can you do me a huge favor? How does it pair with modded AK100? If they pair well, that's a big plus.
  If they don't, it's fine. I have a Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII.


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> Oh, can you do me a huge favor? How does it pair with modded AK100? If they pair well, that's a big plus.
> If they don't, it's fine. I have a Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII.




I Dont have AK 100 anymore, on the week End i Will try With My Friend AK 100 mod 

I haven't herd With My AK 100 Ana AK 120 Stock .
According Mimoille at the thread UM 3 DD out the box not so Good.
I Will try tomorrow, because In Indonesia is mid nite


----------



## rudi0504

lightningfarron said:


> Hi Rudi
> how does the 3dd fare against the miracle?




Tomorrow i Will post the comparison between these Two iems.

Overall miracle SQ more smooth and better midrange .


----------



## Mimouille

Hey Rudi, glad that you finally got a good fit. You know they actually gave us more than 100 of the same tips...I just send you 16 pairs


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> HM-901 & M500
> 
> Something weird about Snapseed's film grain filter/plug-in. Introduces some artifacts.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Gorgeous!


----------



## lin0003

How is the isolation in the 3DD? The vent is huge!


----------



## krismusic

That's already been answered a couple of posts ago.


----------



## lin0003

krismusic said:


> That's already been answered a couple of posts ago.


Really? I don't seem to be able to find it.


----------



## Tanjent

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Great. Thanks rudi.


----------



## lin0003

That's about sound leakage.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Code:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Code:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you


----------



## audiofreakie

Just a humble iPod Classic 6g 80gb & EM5813.
   

   
  After stuck in Indonesia customs, finally its arrived, hurray....


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> Just a humble iPod Classic 6g 80gb & EM5813.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Wow, how do they sound?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

The EM 5813 is amazing, IMO. I have a pair and have been using it with my Ak120


----------



## telebotay

http://imageshack.us/a/img560/6707/06o7.jpg
   
  I'm very very happy with this setup


----------



## rudi0504

Comparison the sizes between UM 3 DD and another universal iems below :

UM 3 DD is quiet big compare to another universal iem like :

Westone UM 3 X , W 3 and Sony XBA 40

With the right ear tips you can get better SQ and seal

Ear tips Stock are double flange 16 pairs and triple flange 1 pair


----------



## Nicolas L

Whilst everyone seems to have a iPod Classic, Sansa Clip, silver wires, decent headphones, and I'm stuck with an iPod with 2 hours of battery life and a slightly ruined screen, here's my amateur rig 
   
  iPod Nano 4G >> FiiO L9 LOD >> FiiO E6 Amp >> Shure SE215 Special Edition


----------



## 96rubberduckys

I actually still have one of those nanos, 5G in red. I love the thing to bits. Best looking iPod ever made in my opinion
   
  but like you I'm getting 2 hours of battery life. Storage is a bit of an issue too, so I use a 5g Classic now.


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





96rubberduckys said:


> I actually still have one of those nanos, 5G in red. I love the thing to bits. Best looking iPod ever made in my opinion
> 
> but like you I'm getting 2 hours of battery life. Storage is a bit of an issue too, so I use a 5g Classic now.


 
  Who cares, as long it's in red, it's bea-utiful! Gonna have to save up for a Classic, can't fit all my symphonies and orchestral music into the minature 8GB Nano... I guess I'll have to bring my Nano to a tech mall to fix up the battery, hopefully it won't cost me much  Apple Store is asking for $49, so they can go and die in a hole ><


----------



## miceblue

Red?
  They actually didn't sound too bad at all.

  Source was my iPhone...which I was using to take the photo.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Red?
> They actually didn't sound too bad at all.
> 
> Source was my iPhone...which I was using to take the photo.


 
  Are those Beats Studios?


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Red?
> They actually didn't sound too bad at all.
> 
> Source was my iPhone...which I was using to take the photo.


 
  There's a post in the first 50 pages of this thread where a fellow head-fier had a red player, red amp and a pair of Shure SE535 Special (which are also red). That made me drool real hard.


----------



## spurxiii

New investment


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Mhmm. They're the newest version.
  They were a bit sibilant to my ears and had the active noise canceling hiss, but they actually weren't too bad otherwise. Comfort, as usual for the Studios, was pretty dang good and the ANC is definitely improved from the previous version(s).


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Mhmm. They're the newest version.
> They were a bit sibilant to my ears and had the active noise canceling hiss, but they actually weren't too bad otherwise. Comfort, as usual for the Studios, was pretty dang good and the ANC is definitely improved from the previous version(s).


 
  Sounds like it's worth trying next time I go to JB-HI-Fi (that's an electronic store in Australia.


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> There's a post in the first 50 pages of this thread where a fellow head-fier had a red player, red amp and a pair of Shure SE535 Special (which are also red). That made me drool real hard.


 
  Lol was it a hippo amp and a hippo biscuit?


----------



## xplosive

New weekend rig.. ak100 + venturecraft interconnect + xp-1 + major fx 50


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> Lol was it a hippo amp and a hippo biscuit?


 
  I do believe so. That rig is so sexy, but I've forgotten which page it was on T.T


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> I do believe so. That rig is so sexy, but I've forgotten which page it was on T.T


 
  Page 50


----------



## krismusic

lin0003 said:


> That's about sound leakage.



Good point! My bad.


----------



## tyfi

My "gateway" rig, grado's and jds mint-can-amp with 2200+ hours, they're well loved.


----------



## tyfi

My scratch built Martin's with fiio e17, still breaking them in but loving the combo


----------



## lin0003

tyfi said:


> My scratch built Martin's with fiio e17, still breaking them in but loving the combo


]Wow, they look awesome.


----------



## snapple10

Friday night portable


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


>


 
   
  Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> Lol was it a hippo amp and a hippo biscuit?


 
  Yes, this rig. Turns out it's your's... *envy* <3


----------



## rudi0504

Saturday morning simple set up 

Source : IBasso HDP R10 Japan Version
Iem : Unique Melody 3 DD universal iem


----------



## madmonkey

player is hot glued to amp kinda lame way to do it but it works


----------



## JackDiesel

madmonkey said:


> player is hot glued to amp kinda lame way to do it but it works




3M dual lock low profile. Strong as heck and it's not hot glue.


----------



## zachchen1996

madmonkey said:


> player is hot glued to amp kinda lame way to do it but it works




That is quite the budget rig, I like it. How do you like the m50s though? I remember it was my first foray into headfi and I was impressed at first but now I'm at the (no money in the wallet ever) stage of head-fi journey hahah


----------



## Tanjent

Sansa Clip + Fiio E6 
   
soundMAGIC E10


----------



## lin0003

Very nice budget rig. The cable sticks out a lot though.


----------



## Tanjent

Yeah....With the clip I can just clip it onto my jeans pocket and the interconnect does not get in the way....
  I will have to invest in a more pliable interconnect.
   
  Thanks for the comment Line


----------



## lin0003

I actually have a really nice one that I never use that I can let go. If you are interested, PM me.


----------



## esmBOS

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Nicolas L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, this rig. Turns out it's your's... *envy* <3


 
   
  You need a couple of these bro:


----------



## teddy-no-ear

Hifiman HM601>Fisher Audio RPM 33 1/3:

  QLS QA350>FIIO E12>Ultrasone PRO 750:


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> You need a couple of these bro:


 
  LOL i didn't have em bands back in the days


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> Yes, this rig. Turns out it's your's... *envy* <3


 
  Lol if only i had a red LOD.


----------



## teddy-no-ear

DX100> Hifiman re400


----------



## lin0003

teddy-no-ear said:


> DX100> Hifiman re400


Lol


----------



## Nicolas L

xoundmonster said:


> Lol if only i had a red LOD.




Staaaph making me feel bad! I only have a malfunctioning red nano!


----------



## madmonkey

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> That is quite the budget rig, I like it. How do you like the m50s though? I remember it was my first foray into headfi and I was impressed at first but now I'm at the (no money in the wallet ever) stage of head-fi journey hahah


 
  i love the m50s .i was lucky found em brand new for  75  bucks. they sound amazeing


----------



## Jason36

Current music rig - Heir Audio Rendition 1 -> AK120 -> ASG-2

I don't usually amp the AK120 but thought I would give it a try.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's what I'm rocking atm. ASG-2 and the well known Colorfly C3.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here's what I'm rocking atm. ASG-2 and the well known Colorfly C3.


 
  Dat liquid metal cable!


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Dat liquid metal cable!







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here's what I'm rocking atm. ASG-2 and the well known Colorfly C3.


 
  So, what do you think of the combination? I've been thinking about picking up the C3 player for a little bit of time now. Granted I have a RWAK100 and dont expect it to be on the same level, but I'm still curious


----------



## H20Fidelity

kenman345 said:


> So, what do you think of the combination? I've been thinking about picking up the C3 player for a little bit of time now. Granted I have a RWAK100 and dont expect it to be on the same level, but I'm still curious




I personally think they sound really good together Kenman, I'm using C3 especially with ASG-2 over a few other sources such as Studio V, Rocco BA and the now aging Cowon J3 by choice. C3 has _slightly _cool tonality which gives ASG-2 a slight lift, it's also rather capable in soundstage width and instrument separation so it keeps everything well layered. it tends to bring vocals a little froward and can be slightly mid-centric, though it's pretty neat for $100. You'll need a bit of volume to get ASG-2 moving and extract all their clarity though there's no complaints here, anything over 35/40 you're pushing the limits of what I'd listen to for extended time. It has good textured bass and a certain timbre you'd call the Colorfly house sound. Works well with ASG-2 and 1Plus2 as well. 

Just remember the user interface is very basic and you only listen by album folder one at time, about 18 hours a charge. The player is not perfect but the sound is to be admired. I've had mine for about one year now and I've seen many other players come and go like iPod video, HM-601, a few Cowons, though the little C3 isn't about to leave. Good build quality too, metal frame, holds some weight to it. Amps well too, measures in at 0.4ohm output impedance.


----------



## snapple10

Saturday morning stack
MOG>Touch> socket> Pico Power> Phone
Venturecraft LOD/ mini cable in between
And am not missing my dx100 as much


----------



## amzies01

... FiiO X3 and Hifiman RE-400...


----------



## JoeDoe

Quote: 





amzies01 said:


> ... FiiO X3 and Hifiman RE-400...


 
  What do you think? I've got an X3 on the way and my first pair will be with the GR07 BE (which I've read is similar in SQ to the 400).


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





amzies01 said:


> ... FiiO X3 and Hifiman RE-400...


 
  How's the RE-400s? I opted for the Shure 215s over these...


----------



## Oregonian

The latest portable since I sold the M-100's.............iPod classic w/C421 JDS Labs amp feeding Edition 8's.


----------



## amzies01

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> What do you think? I've got an X3 on the way and my first pair will be with the GR07 BE (which I've read is similar in SQ to the 400).


 
   
  I think you'll be alright with the VSonics. 
 
   
  Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> How's the RE-400s? I opted for the Shure 215s over these...


 
  It really depends on your preferred sound. These have a clean, articulate sound that doesn't offend. It's on the slightly warmer side of neutral, decent sparkle in the highs... Bass is not as much as the SE215s but it's enough. The bass of the RE-400s is faster tho. Doesn't linger as much as the SE215's. 2 different sound sigs... I like the Hifimans more. But again, preference is subjective...


----------



## danimoca

Headphones: Sennheiser HD 380 Pro
  Source: iPod Classic 7G 160GB
  LOD: Fiio L9
  Amp: S.M.S.L. SAP-4S
   
  Just bought the Sennheiser's. Sound great


----------



## sjolander21

Addition to the equipment:
   
  Samsung Galaxy S4  -->  USB Audio Recorder Pro  -->  USB OTG  -->  FiiO E10 (TE2077 / WM8740 / AD8397)  -->  Focal Spirit One


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





sjolander21 said:


> *big picture!*
> 
> Addition to the equipment:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4  -->  USB Audio Recorder Pro  -->  USB OTG  -->  FiiO E10 (TE2077 / WM8740 / AD8397)  -->  Focal Spirit One


 
   
  How does USB Audio Recorder Pro sound against Poweramp?


----------



## DemonFox

LCD 2 > Alo Rk Mk3b+ > iPod video 5.5th Gen > Fiio L3 > custom cable 35in with 3.5mm plug (Balanced plug coming in two weeks)


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!%20



 
   

   
   


   
   
  Thanks,


----------



## M3NTAL

Now you need a balanced CLAS in there!


----------



## sjolander21

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> How does USB Audio Recorder Pro sound against Poweramp?


 
   
  I haven't tried Poweramp, but I've heard varying comments about it, some say it's the best player around, while some whine about bad sound quality... I reckon there is a trial version you can download and hear for yourself about the sound quality. 
   
  As for USB Audio Recorder Pro, the only reason I bought it is because it's the only player I've heard of that supports digital audio output through USB OTG cable. It works splendid, powers my FiiO E10, Audioquest Dragonfly, and feeds my stationary Musical Fidelity X-DAC V8 with audio. Sadly it's not at all intended as a music player, since you have to load every song from your Music directory (there is a primitive "playlist" function), and it's not possible to change the volume digitally (for example - the Audioquest Dragonfly will only output max volume level) but the ability to extract digital audio makes me overlook these things...


----------



## sjolander21

Another possible combination: 
   
  Galaxy S4 --> USB Audio Recorder Pro --> USB OTG --> Audioquest Dragonfly --> FiiO E7 (or E11) --> Focal Spirit One


----------



## rudi0504

My Blackberry Z10 + Neutron Music Player set up as high end DAP ( my IMO )

Source : Blackberry Z10 + Neutron Music Player
Amps : Ortofon MHQ 7
 Sony PHA 1
 RSA The Intruder 
Iem : Unique Melody 3 DD
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini 

High : very detail , clean and very clear , clarity very good
Mid : very clear , clean and sweet midrange 
Bass : very detail and clean and very good and deep bass impact and very good bass speed 
Separation : very good that I can know the instrument placement 
Soundstage : very wide and very good depth too
 This soundstage can adjust with the Neutron setting
Black background : has black background and low noise floor


Conculsion : Blackberry Z10 as DAP has excellent SQ , my IMO is as high end DAP 
 With external Amp , we can refine the excellent SQ in better way


----------



## autoteleology

miceblue said:


> They actually didn't sound too bad at all.


 
   
  I demoed them yesterday and they sound even worse than the originals. No soundstaging whatsoever (they sound about as headphoney as headphones can get), very sloppy bass control, ANC hiss without any cancellation whatsoever, and very shallow, uncomfortable pads.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > They actually didn't sound too bad at all.
> ...


 
  The soundstage wasn't any worse than the Amperior from memory using the same music tracks. The earpads were plenty comfortable to me (i.e. Bose QC15 comfy). Bass control was never a thing with Beats by Dre headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Your pair must have been defective then since the ANC was pretty dang good on my pair.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





sjolander21 said:


> I haven't tried Poweramp, but I've heard varying comments about it, some say it's the best player around, while some whine about bad sound quality... I reckon there is a trial version you can download and hear for yourself about the sound quality.
> 
> As for USB Audio Recorder Pro, the only reason I bought it is because it's the only player I've heard of that supports digital audio output through USB OTG cable. It works splendid, powers my FiiO E10, Audioquest Dragonfly, and feeds my stationary Musical Fidelity X-DAC V8 with audio. Sadly it's not at all intended as a music player, since you have to load every song from your Music directory (there is a primitive "playlist" function), and it's not possible to change the volume digitally (for example - the Audioquest Dragonfly will only output max volume level) but the ability to extract digital audio makes me overlook these things...


 
   
  I've been using Poweramp with the S4 and its been working well with USB audio so I was jut wondering how it sounded... Thanks though!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Idevice DAC/Amp and Audio Technica audio pron.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Back of the Hifi-M8.
From left: impedance switches 1ohm, 2ohm and 11 ohm, 3 gain settings, 3 bass and 3 treble.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Back of the Hifi-M8.
> From left: impedance switches 1ohm, 2ohm and 11 ohm, 3 gain settings, 3 bass and 3 treble.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice Expat! Any thoughts on the M8?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Nice Expat! Any thoughts on the M8?


 
  This is the impressions thread,
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/662881/centrance-hifi-m8-and-hifi-m8-lx-8-versions-incoming-impressions-and-appreciation-thread#post_9415207
  
  I have two earlier trade impressions written up and i dont think my overall impressions have changed greatly since then.
  I have written up a Hifi-M8 vs Fostex hp_p1 impressions post but need to work on it a bit further. Suffice to say i will be selling my Fostex hp_p1.
   
  The Hifi-M8 is a great piece of audio kit (and comes in 8 different combinations). It sounds and performs excellent, the various hardware switches, the powerful amplifier 1.5W......
   
  This is probably the fullest review to date so far
  http://headfijourney.blogspot.sg/2013/08/centrance-hifi-m8.html?m=1


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Back of the Hifi-M8.
> From left: impedance switches 1ohm, 2ohm and 11 ohm, 3 gain settings, 3 bass and 3 treble.


 
   
   
  ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
   
   
   
Back of the Hifi-M8 LX:


----------



## autoteleology

What is the point of having different impedances and different gain settings at the same time?


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> What is the point of having different impedances and different gain settings at the same time?


 
  That was exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-m8 for idevices and various android devices and computers.

Hifi-m8 LX version for ak100 etc(via optical), various android devices and computers.

For those who came in late.....


----------



## wormsdriver

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/28/100x100px-LS-28356b70_45293_553990547955463_1535411450_n.jpeg[/img]
 
 Tus-Chan





  
 *online*
 
 1,575 Posts. Joined 11/2011
 Location: Mount Jitterflac
 


 _What is the point of having different impedances and different gain settings at the same time?_



   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  it's worked out great for me so far, since I have (for example) Grado Rs1. It is low impedance, but needs a good deal of power to sound it's best. They are there for you to set whatever setting best suits your headphone/iem.


----------



## autoteleology

...but both settings do the exact same thing in practice (manipulation of output voltage), just with different methodologies. I just don't see the purpose of having both at the same time, and I was wondering if you knew something that the first method does that the second method does not.


----------



## wormsdriver

^ I copied and pasted this from the CEntrance Hifi-M8 product page:  
   
   

  Analog Specs

      Freq. Response

  20 Hz...50 kHz (flat EQ circuit)

    S/N Ratio

  113 dB (A-weighted)

    THD+N

  0.002 % (mid gain position)

    Crosstalk

  -103 dB (at 1kHz)

   *Output Impedance*

 *1, 2, 11 Ohm, selectable*

    Output Power

  1.4 W (max), 1 W (typical)

    Headphones

  16...600 Ohm

   *Output voltage*

 *-2 dBV (nominal, max gain) use with less-sensitive over-the head headphones*

     *-10 dBV (nominal, mid gain) use for connecting to line-level consumer audio equipment*

     *-22 dBV (nominal, min gain) use with ultra-sensitive IEM headphones*


   
   
  Sorry, I'm not a very technical guy when it comes to these things. Hope this helps!


----------



## DMinor

Nothing new except my DIY LOD (1st ever diy cable), let's call it Super LOD.


----------



## vincent215

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Nothing new except my DIY LOD (1st ever diy cable), let's call it Super LOD.


 
  I am curious how do you use your ipod with that cover?


----------



## DMinor

vincent215 said:


> I am curious how do you use your ipod with that cover?




The amp wallet is very practical for carrying the gear also for operating ipod. It also protects gears. I hate those straps.


----------



## doublea71

Call it the "Minor Victory"
  Quote: 





dminor said:


> Nothing new except my DIY LOD (1st ever diy cable), let's call it Super LOD.


----------



## vincent215

Quote: 





dminor said:


> The amp wallet is very practical for carrying the gear also for operating ipod. It also protects gears. I hate those straps.


 
  I would feel annoyed everytime that I have to take the ipod out to change track,because moving the trackpad through that plastic screen is a pain.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Call it the "Minor Victory"


 
   
  haha like that. Honestly diy is fun and now I know how those guys rip off head-fi'ers by selling a LOD for 200 bucks.
   
  Quote: 





vincent215 said:


> I would feel annoyed everytime that I have to take the ipod out to change track,because moving the trackpad through that plastic screen is a pain.


 
   
  NO no no you have to try it. For the ipod video it's like a charm. For the ipod classic my 1st amp wallet had trouble but my 2nd one has no trouble due to more sensitive material used for the transparent cover. But I don't care for the classic's b/c I now can't stand its sound after modding these 5.5g's.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the Hifi-M8 LX:


 
  Anyone familiar with that cable? I need it for when my M8 eventually arrives ~


----------



## angelo898

isnt that just a normal usb otg cable


----------



## Jonathan Khong

Fostex Hpp1 as Dac
  Ray Samuel Audio Sr-71B 
  Shure Se-535 Ltd J Pure silver cable balanced cable mod.
   
  Taken with EOS 5D Mark II Macro Lens


----------



## snapple10

My good morning rig


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





vincent215 said:


> I would feel annoyed everytime that I have to take the ipod out to change track,because moving the trackpad through that plastic screen is a pain.


 
   
  I have the other amp wallet (for the stack) with the same clear cover.  I have no issues using my iPod touch though it...


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





jonathan khong said:


> Fostex Hpp1 as Dac
> Ray Samuel Audio Sr-71B
> Shure Se-535 Ltd J Pure silver cable balanced cable mod.
> 
> Taken with EOS 5D Mark II Macro Lens


 
  OH MY. ANOTHER HONGKONGER. GLAD TO SEE YOU AROUND <3 真係估唔到E道都會有香港人。 Nice rig btw. How much does it cost in total?


----------



## AnakChan

A few different HM-901 with external hybrid tube amp combinations.
   
  Elekit TU-HP01 hybrid tube (with Muses02 OpAmp)

   
  Analog Squared Paper TUR-06


----------



## angelsblood

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> OH MY. ANOTHER HONGKONGER. GLAD TO SEE YOU AROUND <3 真係估唔到E道都會有香港人。 Nice rig btw. How much does it cost in total?


 
   
  我都係香港嚟ga!


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> A few different HM-901 with external hybrid tube amp combinations.
> 
> Elekit TU-HP01 hybrid tube (with Muses02 OpAmp)
> 
> ...




Just got my 901, have you had a chance to try your 901 with the wagnus epsilon s? Would love to know how you feel about that because I ordered a wagnus. Thanks


----------



## lescanadiens

Are those MH335DW? The cables look a bit different from the stock.

How's the sound of the elekit with the combo?
Looks pretty cool!




anakchan said:


> A few different HM-901 with external hybrid tube amp combinations.
> 
> Elekit TU-HP01 hybrid tube (with Muses02 OpAmp)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonathan Khong

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> OH MY. ANOTHER HONGKONGER. GLAD TO SEE YOU AROUND <3 真係估唔到E道都會有香港人。 Nice rig btw. How much does it cost in total?


 
  Hello! Also good to see another fellow Hong Konger!
   
  The Rig costs about 15000 without the headphones.
  The Shures are about 3900. My most recent cable I bought in Japan was around 2000 dollars. If I'm not wrong that is 8 core, 6n pure silver cable. In this photo the pure silver was my previous one which is about 800 dollars but I modded the end to balance plug. 
   
  Hope this helps! 
   
   
  Jonathan


----------



## Jonathan Khong

Quote: 





angelsblood said:


> 我都係香港嚟ga!


 
  Nice to meet you too!
   
  Jonathan.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Just got my 901, have you had a chance to try your 901 with the wagnus epsilon s? Would love to know how you feel about that because I ordered a wagnus. Thanks


 
   
  Nope . I tried the Wagnus with my former RWAK100. It's a nice amp. I do like the sound of it very much. I'm just not so keen on the size, battery life, and price .
   
  Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> Are those MH335DW? The cables look a bit different from the stock.
> 
> How's the sound of the elekit with the combo?
> Looks pretty cool!


 
   
  The cable is a Tralucent silver/gold terminated for the FitEar. Of the 3 cables I have with me now (the standard 001, 000, and this), the Tralucent is the one I feel is most suitable for my preferences for the MH335DW. But it doesn't really stop there...I really want to try a pure silver on the MH335DW. I find the IEM to be a little too bassy for my tastes and want a cable to make the IEM a little more tonally balanced.
   
  The TU-HP01 actually works -very- well with the MH335DW as it's a somewhat mid/treble focused amp. So it's great with my 335 and TG!334. I don't really care much for it with the Ocharaku Kaedes however.


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you AnakChan,
Very interested in Tranlucent cables.
Many posts give great impressions on their high quality.

TU-HP01 looks very nice (slim and red) and worth searching for.

The cable is a Tralucent silver/gold terminated for the FitEar. Of the 3 cables I have with me now (the standard 001, 000, and this), the Tralucent is the one I feel is most suitable for my preferences for the MH335DW. But it doesn't really stop there...I really want to try a pure silver on the MH335DW. I find the IEM to be a little too bassy for my tastes and want a cable to make the IEM a little more tonally balanced.

The TU-HP01 actually works -very- well with the MH335DW as it's a somewhat mid/treble focused amp. So it's great with my 335 and TG!334. I don't really care much for it with the Ocharaku Kaedes however.
[/quote]


----------



## sjolander21

visceriouszero said:


> I've been using Poweramp with the S4 and its been working well with USB audio so I was jut wondering how it sounded... Thanks though!




What DACs have you driven with poweramp? I managed to get the standard music player to output digital audio to my stationary tube DAC, but does poweramp also feed portable DACs driven by the phone's output voltage? I thought only USB Audio Recorder Pro could do that... Maybe I should give Poweramp a try then?


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





berkovajazz said:


>


 
  This thing looks more than just a bit exotic.
 How does it sound?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





sjolander21 said:


> What DACs have you driven with poweramp? I managed to get the standard music player to output digital audio to my stationary tube DAC, but does poweramp also feed portable DACs driven by the phone's output voltage? I thought only USB Audio Recorder Pro could do that... Maybe I should give Poweramp a try then?


 
   
  With my Galaxy S4 I've used an xduoo DAC/amp... though with other USB DACs it seems to be very picky...


----------



## alv4426

That thing looks like the new Batmobile...awesome.
  Quote: 





berkovajazz said:


>


----------



## muzic4life

tera+shure846


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> OH MY. ANOTHER HONGKONGER. GLAD TO SEE YOU AROUND <3 真係估唔到E道都會有香港人。 Nice rig btw. How much does it cost in total?


 
   
  Quote: 





angelsblood said:


> 我都係香港嚟ga!


 
   
  Quote: 





jonathan khong said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> 
> Jonathan.


 
   
  Haha I am also a HKer - I have the highest post count, that makes me the alpha does it?


----------



## andydavid

My incognito portable rig, pretty much the opposite of the awesome teched-out setups y'all have.  Photos to show you how little you see.
   
   

   
   
   
   
  I wanted a Cypher Labs-based setup, I was concerned with a. the cost, b. having it stolen since it looks valuable c. having someone on the subway tackle me when I take it out because it looks like something someone shouldn't have on the subway.  So I do this instead:
   
   
   
  It's an iPad Mini (that I already had)-->Apple Camera Connection-->ALO USB cable-->ALO Audio International DAC/amp.  The iPad Mini's in a book-style case, and I shove the amp and cables into a felt sleeve I used to use for a small Kindle.  I snipped a tiny hole to poke the lightning cable through. Other than 'phones there's only about an inch of cable showing.  And I'm getting the signal out of the iPad, bypassing the internal DAC and amp.  And it sorta looks like I'm holding an appointment book.  Even with the case and sleeve it weighs around 10 oz less than a CLAS-based rig (using iPod Classic for comparison) even though it's iPad-driven.  Fits easily in a messenger bag and under my arm.  I don't usually use the LCD-2's outside the house, just around the house.  Sounds great and gets plenty of power, had the cable made to take advantage of the mini-balanced output on the International.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





andydavid said:


> My incognito portable rig, pretty much the opposite of the awesome teched-out setups y'all have.  Photos to show you how little you see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 stylish looking rig.. what sort of iem or headphones you use when you are out and about? a Pelican case probably wont fit in your felt sleeve...


----------



## angelsblood

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Haha I am also a HKer - I have the highest post count, that makes me the alpha does it?


 
   
  haha yes you are 大老 here; )


----------



## andydavid

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> stylish looking rig.. what sort of iem or headphones you use when you are out and about? a Pelican case probably wont fit in your felt sleeve...


 
  Nah, phones are excused from having to fit in the sleeve.  
  For out and about mostly the Sennheiser Momentums, a little bit of the Monster Trumpets I inherited when I need the isolation.
  Tried the new Cardas EM5813s but they're not for me, will probably continue my search for great IEMs in the new year.
  This hobby escalated quickly.  Need to catch my breath...


----------



## mtthefirst

Just updated my rig with Toxic Cables The Virus for my Fitear MH335DW.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





andydavid said:


> Nah, phones are excused from having to fit in the sleeve.
> For out and about mostly the Sennheiser Momentums, a little bit of the Monster Trumpets I inherited when I need the isolation.
> Tried the new Cardas EM5813s but they're not for me, will probably continue my search for great IEMs in the new year.
> This hobby escalated quickly.  Need to catch my breath...


 

 Yay, I also just picked up the hobby this year... and it is a bit overwhelming... I just put my rig in a camera bag that looks like a  ladies' cosmetic bag... LoL


----------



## muzic4life

tera+intruder+hd800
   

  tera+intruder+hd650


----------



## wormsdriver

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Quote:


wormsdriver said:


> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the Hifi-M8 LX:


   


   

   
  Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> Anyone familiar with that cable? I need it for when my M8 eventually arrives ~


 
  this cable comes stock with the iBasso D42
   
  Also, if you're interested, check out this DIY thread by FraGGleR: http://www.head-fi.org/t/666267/diy-otg-micro-usb-b-cable-to-usb-b-tutorial
   
  I've made 2 OTG Micro USB B cable to USB B cables so far and previously had no experience with a soldering iron or DIY'ing, good fun!


----------



## Nicolas L

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Haha I am also a HKer - I have the highest post count, that makes me the alpha does it?


 
   
  Quote: 





angelsblood said:


> 我都係香港嚟ga!


 
   
  Quote: 





jonathan khong said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> 
> Jonathan.


 
  各位大佬, do you guys know any good places to buy cheap gear? And any good second hand sites/ stores? Thanks.


----------



## Brendanz

anakchan said:


> A few different HM-901 with external hybrid tube amp combinations.
> 
> Elekit TU-HP01 hybrid tube (with Muses02 OpAmp)
> 
> ...


 How does the elekit TU-HP01 sound like.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Will u guys actually carry out portable tube amps? Wouldnt they be too hot?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





brendanz said:


> How does the elekit TU-HP01 sound like.


 
   
  The TU-HP01 actually a pretty awesome intro to tube amps without spending too much (They're approx $200 in Japan based on current exchange rates). It's more susceptible to vibrations in comparison to the larger tube amps. I'm actually quite surprised a low cost kit amp like this sounds the way it does. Granted it's a hybrid and I did plonk in a $40 Muses02 OpAmp in it but this tube amp is like a gem in a garage sale.
   


cosmicholyghost said:


> Will u guys actually carry out portable tube amps? Wouldnt they be too hot?


   

  Believe it or not, I do bring it to the office or to the local cafe. Basically anywhere I can sit down for at least an hour or two, I'd bring it out. Naturally if I'm going shopping, taking the train, bus, or walking around I don't use it. It actually doesn't produce much heat at all. Even after an hour's worth of operation, I can touch the tubes. The glow is actually from LED.


----------



## Jonathan Khong

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> 各位大佬, do you guys know any good places to buy cheap gear? And any good second hand sites/ stores? Thanks.


 
  Hello Nicolas,
   
  I am not so sure where you can find cheap gear. However, my favorite place to go to is Jaben. I find that in Jaben there is plenty to choose from and the space is big and comfortable, it has a good atmosphere. The staff are also very nice and kind. As for second hand, I am really not sure, it might be that it is more popular in Japan for example e earphone store in Osaka. Hope that helps!
   
  Jonathan.


----------



## Jonathan Khong

Quote: 





jonathan khong said:


> Hello Nicolas,
> 
> I am not so sure where you can find cheap gear. However, my favorite place to go to is Jaben. I find that in Jaben there is plenty to choose from and the space is big and comfortable, it has a good atmosphere. The staff are also very nice and kind. As for second hand, I am really not sure, it might be that it is more popular in Japan for example e earphone store in Osaka. Hope that helps!
> 
> Jonathan.


 
  Forgive me Nicolas I misread your question, I thought you meant second hand shop/store in HK. I rarely shop online for earphones but I think you can trade and buy second hand in this forum. Sorry if I was not much of a big help to you.
   
  Jonathan.


----------



## muzic4life

My new amp, KOJO Technology - solid brass.
   

   

   

   
  with my W4R

   
  with my shure 846 

   
  SQ wise is absolutely FANTASTIC !!


----------



## andydavid

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Yay, I also just picked up the hobby this year... and it is a bit overwhelming... I just put my rig in a camera bag that looks like a  ladies' cosmetic bag... LoL


 
  Oh the sacrifices we make... pretty soon I'll have home components strapped to my back.  You know, "portable."


----------



## Capri87

muzic4life said:


> My new amp, KOJO Technology - solid brass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This amp sure weighs a ton!


----------



## SkyBleu

muzic4life said:


> My new amp, KOJO Technology - solid brass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a gold ingot!


----------



## muzic4life

Yes indeed. This thing is small enough by size but surprisingly heavy. The fist time i opened the box i was thinking the same...is like gold ingot. Hahaha...but talking about the build quality..this is the thing that i should take a good care of. I dont know about the inside components...but for the case it self...is a life time warranty grade.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

my only beef with the kojo is that its only pretty much good for IEMs... the power leaves much to be desired for full-size headphones


----------



## lescanadiens

How's the sound?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My new amp, KOJO Technology - solid brass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats for your new MASS KOJO amp?
  When is your MASS KOBO coming?
  Please share your opinion about the SQ from these two MASS amps
  Thank you


----------



## muzic4life

Yes. I feel the same way too. This amp is very good driving iems. But i did try with my ath3000anv (60% volume is loud already)...and the sound is amazingly good. Very transparent and unbelivable detailed. Same thing to senn momentum. The sound is super clean. For hd800 and hd650...i can listen alright but yes..i need to have 80 to max volume to get that level and i dont think is meant to drive the 300ohm impedance. I will do some more testing using my hpp1 dac + kojo to drive hd650 and let see.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new MASS KOJO amp?
> When is your MASS KOBO coming?
> Please share your opinion about the SQ from these two MASS amps
> Thank you




Tx bro. Yes. Its a Kojo Technology amp. My mass kobo will be coming soon. I will do comparison once i received it and let you know.


----------



## Nicolas L

jonathan khong said:


> Forgive me Nicolas I misread your question, I thought you meant second hand shop/store in HK. I rarely shop online for earphones but I think you can trade and buy second hand in this forum. Sorry if I was not much of a big help to you.
> 
> Jonathan.




It's fine, I was actually asking both questions, but with mediocre grammar since I was on my phone. I thought Jaben was an online store? Where are they located? Thanks bud. Was planning to either get my nano battery replaced or get a second hand classic.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> The TU-HP01 actually a pretty awesome intro to tube amps without spending too much (They're approx $200 in Japan based on current exchange rates). It's more susceptible to vibrations in comparison to the larger tube amps. I'm actually quite surprised a low cost kit amp like this sounds the way it does. Granted it's a hybrid and I did plonk in a $40 Muses02 OpAmp in it but this tube amp is like a gem in a garage sale.
> 
> Believe it or not, I do bring it to the office or to the local cafe. Basically anywhere I can sit down for at least an hour or two, I'd bring it out. Naturally if I'm going shopping, taking the train, bus, or walking around I don't use it. It actually doesn't produce much heat at all. Even after an hour's worth of operation, I can touch the tubes. The glow is actually from LED.


 
   
  listening to tube amp in a tokyo cafe... a personal Jazz kissa.
   
  good life!


----------



## dynhm6




----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My new amp, KOJO Technology - solid brass.


 
   
  That's a beauty with that color. One AAA battery for 14 hours? That's not bad.


----------



## Advert

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new MASS KOJO amp?
> When is your MASS KOBO coming?
> Please share your opinion about the SQ from these two MASS amps
> Thank you




Mmm... KOJO probably is not from mass?

I heard them both

Kojo is better in my opinion (i like kojo soundsig very much)

More natural, very good depth, warm

Mass kobo is very analytic and detail
A bit too narrow and more expensive than kojo

Both is built veryvery well
But very heavy also


----------



## M3NTAL

Sweet setup! How do you like that combination?
  Quote: 





dynhm6 said:


> Spoiler: Photo%3A


----------



## dynhm6

I listen mostly to acoustic jazz and modern pop and prefer a flat (un-eq'd) response, which is exactly what this combination provides. I was a (classically trained) rock musician back in the 70s and early 80s and also spent many years working in the high-end [home] audio field, so I guess I'm a bit tainted. But with good quality, well recorded source material, the iPod 3G/UERM combination sounds alot like the hifi I have at home (i.e., neutral and open).


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> My new amp, KOJO Technology - solid brass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Where do you order this baby?


----------



## miceblue

The local pimp store?


----------



## autoteleology

Just a reminder, when people repeatedly post the same raw multiple-picture post without edits, the thread gets very repetitive and hard to navigate. In the future, could you guys just post one picture from the post, put the pictures in a spoiler tag (the last button in the text editor before you get to the alignments), or do the following?
  

   
  That being said, it is a very beautiful amplifier.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> This thing looks more than just a bit exotic.
> How does it sound?


 

 Very powerful and loud. It is amplifier (opa+buf) that can play lossless and mp3 files. 
  Character is neutral, but a little bassy and dark. Detailed, natural, melodical. I like it. Sometimes i can find it similar to HSA Studio -+ the same level device.
  
   
  Quote: 





> That thing looks like the new Batmobile...awesome.


 
  Thank you! Yes design is super


----------



## Jonathan Khong

Quote: 





nicolas l said:


> It's fine, I was actually asking both questions, but with mediocre grammar since I was on my phone. I thought Jaben was an online store? Where are they located? Thanks bud. Was planning to either get my nano battery replaced or get a second hand classic.


 
  Hello again!
   
  http://www.jaben.com.hk/about.asp?id=55 Here is where it is located. Do you own a classic before? Try going back to Apple shop they might be able to sell you one cheaper to trade. I bought mines 5 years back and they still let me buy an outdated classic from 2009 for 400 dollars. However, I did buy it from the apple store, perhaps if you still have the receipt. Also mine was because the i pod's harddrive started to malfunction by itself. The classic is much better, since it is 160G you can potentially store more apple lossless files now and for in the future.
   
  Hope this Helps.
   
  Jonathan.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





dminor said:


> That's a beauty with that color. One AAA battery for 14 hours? That's not bad.


 
  That's what they claimed, but still have not tested for my self. What surprised me, by only using 1 x aaa size battery, this thing sounds pretty good, and able to nicely drive my momentum, dt1350 and even my ath3000anv with a fuller sound.
   
  Quote: 





advert said:


> Mmm... KOJO probably is not from mass?
> 
> I heard them both
> 
> ...


 
  I heard the same impression from some people just like u said. And also, the mass kobo, as reported, they do have a slight hiss with the sensitive iems. I need to ask them to try again before they deliver to me. But one thing for sure, the clarity and sound detailing from mass kobo is excellent.
   
  Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Where do you order this baby?


 
  I believe Jaben Store have their stock for Mass Kobo and Kojo Technology amps.
   
  Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> That being said, it is a very beautiful amplifier.


 
  Thanks. Yes it is, they are gorgeous. The price we paid i guess is not only for the SQ, but also for the build. Is like we paying for a boutique goods rather than just an amp.


----------



## muzic4life

i never thought this tiny tera can beat my ipod+hpp1 SQ with DT1350....(and it does sound better with tera !!)


----------



## kimvictor

New addition to my family(of iems). H-200 was away from me for past few days, and I just got these.

  Sony MDR-7550. I bought them for 140,000won, or about 125usd used. Pretty good deal? Right? It's less than half of it's retail price!
  Also, it's one of the only IEM that I own that matches with AK100(unamped) really well. Very satisfied about them. A full review on the coming soon.


----------



## Mrvic

hi does zip has obvious background noise?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mrvic said:


> hi does zip has obvious background noise?


 
  Nope. They don't. They are on the quite side, even compared walkman. It's hard to notice background noise even with SE535 unless you turn up the volume.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## theUKMrT

Anyone looking for a case for their portable rig should get to their nearest Muji store - the case pictured is now on sale (but not online it seems) for a truly ridiculous £2 GBP (that's about $3 USD !). Carabiner & strap included. Really well made.


----------



## DemonFox

theukmrt said:


> Anyone looking for a case for their portable rig should get to their nearest Muji store - the case pictured is now on sale (but not online it seems) for a truly ridiculous £2 GBP (that's about $3 USD !). Carabiner & strap included. Really well made.




Is that a camera case? Looks to fit perfectly! Can you tell us what the brand and model number is?

Thanks,

:evil:


----------



## muzic4life

I also thought that case is perfect for travelling with our rigs.


----------



## theUKMrT

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Is that a camera case? Looks to fit perfectly! Can you tell us what the brand and model number is?
> 
> Thanks,


 
  It is a perfect fit... Sold as an 'Mp3 player case' at MUJI stores (their own brand - but not for sale online for some reason). Sorry I can't find a product number.
   
  Best thing is the price - £2 GBP (that's a few cents over $3 USD)


----------



## kimvictor

My portable stack! Bigger than bricks!

  JK. I don't carry all these around. These are for storing my gears while I'm home.

  Guess what's inside them.


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!%20Inside




  Top left: UERM
  Top right: AK100+Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII+Fiio Mini-Mini
  Bottom left: MDR-7550
  Bottom right: T-PEOS H-200
  I have all three kind of iems: BA, Dynamic, and Hybrid! I haven't heard stax iems though...


----------



## muzic4life




----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> My portable stack! Bigger than bricks!
> 
> JK. I don't carry all these around. These are for storing my gears while I'm home.


 
   
  My IEM are in various Pelican and Otterbox cases. Have just invested in smartphone pouches + portable HDD hard cases to store the Clas -dB (paranoid about the paint). Works well enough


----------



## kimvictor

lfc_sl said:


> My IEM are in various Pelican and Otterbox cases. Have just invested in smartphone pouches + portable HDD hard cases to store the Clas -dB (paranoid about the paint). Works well enough


I've been thinking about getting 3 same pelican case so everything is uniform. Would that be a waste of money?


----------



## LFC_SL

If you are a traveller I would stick to dry boxes lined with foam.

My transportable rig stays at home and does not see sunlight. So putting the -dB inside a smartphone pouch and then inside a portable HDD hard case is enough. Maybe too much. Who knows, means the original packaging can be put away out of sight.

It was a money saving idea I had before buying more dry boxes.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

For portability i have a nice small camera case for my ipod-dd 12v ltd-apex glacier with a zippered front pocket for my cables. I keep it in my sling bag and therefore can bring it anywherw and when I need to test new cans I just bring it out. But nowadays I just bring a HM-901 and its line out dock and stereo cable dock.


----------



## snapple10

Got dx100 back. Lighter than I remember it
Wifi issue fixed. New screen. D42 came back to keep it company


----------



## muzic4life

HD650..the never dies legend !


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> If you are a traveller I would stick to dry boxes lined with foam.
> 
> My transportable rig stays at home and does not see sunlight. So putting the -dB inside a smartphone pouch and then inside a portable HDD hard case is enough. Maybe too much. Who knows, means the original packaging can be put away out of sight.
> 
> It was a money saving idea I had before buying more dry boxes.


 
  I am a frequent traveler, so that's why I was considering them. Shoving in my iems with soft cases into a bag full of books and other electronics doesn't seem like a good iem.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portable rig, docked.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





sp3llv3xit said:


> Portable rig, docked.


 
  Wow! Super cool looking set-up!


----------



## BB 808

sp3llv3xit said:


> Portable rig, docked.



 
 What the heck is that and where can I get one?


----------



## ethan7000

Looks custom - very sweet


----------



## knights

Quote: 





bb 808 said:


> What the heck is that and where can I get one?


 
  you can contact him, its his project… i am getting one


----------



## ethan7000

Here's my portable / work pics


----------



## banditopazzo

Temporary rig for test:
   
  Clip zip 32gb > DIY made 18V JDS Labs CmoyBB with 2x OPA627AU > DT1350


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portable rig made truly portable and hands-free.


----------



## muzic4life

I am happpy seeing dt1350 posted in this thread...its trully one of the best !


----------



## miceblue

Indeed. The HD800 is probably one of the most portable headphones out there.


----------



## muzic4life

sp3llv3xit said:


> Portable rig made truly portable and hands-free.




I love all your creative ideas bro ! Very nice !


----------



## muzic4life

miceblue said:


> Indeed. The HD800 is probably one of the most portable headphones out there.




Who knows..one day he made hd800 foldable too


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Indeed. The HD800 is probably one of the most portable headphones out there.


 


 Actually, it is.  It is even lighter than...  say... Your V-Moda.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Who knows..one day he made hd800 foldable too


 


 Don't think Sennheiser will like that idea but thanks for the words of encouragement, sir.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I am happpy seeing dt1350 posted in this thread...its trully one of the best !


 


 I'll pair my rig with my DT1350 later.  Lest someone gives out that sarcastic grin again.


----------



## madmonkey

Quote: 





banditopazzo said:


> Temporary rig for test:
> 
> Clip zip 32gb > DIY made 18V JDS Labs CmoyBB with 2x OPA627AU > DT1350
> 
> ...


----------



## miceblue

sp3llv3xit said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. The HD800 is probably one of the most portable headphones out there.
> ...




Sorry to disappoint but the V-MODAs are 50 grams lighter.


----------



## muzic4life

sp3llv3xit said:


> I'll pair my rig with my DT1350 later.  Lest someone gives out that sarcastic grin again.




Another dt1350 lovers....yeah !


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the V-MODAs are 50 grams lighter.


 


 Darn.
  
  Must feel so great to be so right and so sarcastic.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

This should be light enough and portable enough to escape ridicule and sneering sarcasm.


----------



## garcsa

Transformers  21 ...


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Looks like a gold ingot!


Play skyrim much lol,

My dad works in a steel mill and let me tell you haha that doesn't look like an ingot


----------



## mpawluk91

Does anyone know why DMinor got banned? Lol I read his last couple posts here on headfi and i couldn't figure it out.

I had to ask him something


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Does anyone know why DMinor got banned? Lol I read his last couple posts here on headfi and i couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I had to ask him something


 
  The mods don't really like it if one speaks about things like this :|


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> Play skyrim much lol,
> 
> My dad works in a steel mill and let me tell you haha that doesn't look like an ingot




Funny you should say, because I don't even play Skyrim.


----------



## muzic4life

For MIDS lovers....


----------



## Space Monkey

muzic4life said:


> HD650..the never dies legend !



 
 Hi, Please could you tell me which case you have on your iPod Classic? (Nice setup btw)


----------



## L-G-C

Quote: 





space monkey said:


> Hi,Please could you tell me which case you have on your iPod Classic?(Nice setup btw


 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VXQZA0/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I have the same one, but I don't know where you could find it now.


----------



## Space Monkey

l-g-c said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VXQZA0/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I have the same one, but I don't know where you could find it now.



 
 Excellent, thanks, just found a new one for $9.99 plus $8 shipping (I'm in the UK) is that an okay price?


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





space monkey said:


> Hi,Please could you tell me which case you have on your iPod Classic?(Nice setup btw)


 
  Hi..the ipod case is from Griffin Ellan Hard shell case for ipod. http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Hard-Shell-Leather-classic-Black/dp/B000VXQZA0/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Funny you should say, because I don't even play Skyrim.


You know you play skyrim 

It's not cool to be dishonest man


----------



## L-G-C

Quote: 





space monkey said:


> Excellent, thanks, just found a new one for $9.99 plus $8 shipping (I'm in the UK) is that an okay price?


 
  I got mine for 15, so that seems fair.


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> You know you play skyrim
> 
> It's not cool to be dishonest man




Funny you should say again! I've never played Skyrim.

Am I really missing out on something that is that good? O.o


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Funny you should say again! I've never played Skyrim.
> 
> Am I really missing out on something that is that good? O.o


 
  Well......
 http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim

 Speaks for itself.


----------



## knights

Sandisk Sansa Clip + Sennheiser IE7


----------



## mpawluk91

Here's my internal Imod with a 64gb cf card, 2 LOD's, and headphone cable for my UE 6000 that AudioMinor made for me. Also I have my Imod amped with a headstage arrow 4g and encased in a Griffith Iclear case.

Can't forget my trusty shure srh840 and my ue 6000






All cables are pure cryoed oxygen free including the wires inside the Imod. Did I mention it sounds amazing!

Also if you want a great deal and top notch work then send (compicat) a message, after all HE IS AUDIOMINOR!!!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my internal Imod with a 64gb cf card, 2 LOD's, and headphone cable for my UE 6000 that AudioMinor made for me. Also I have my Imod amped with a headstage arrow 4g and encased in a Griffith Iclear case.
> 
> Can't forget my trusty shure srh840 and my ue 6000
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice


----------



## mpawluk91

I'm very surprised by how much the ue 6000 improves with the better cable


----------



## muzic4life

The Continental V3 is very good with fullsize cans..including HD800. Very sweet ! (so does with HD650)


----------



## Rebkos

diymod 5G + FiiO E12 + Rock It Sounds R-50


----------



## skalkman

Galaxy SIII -> USB Audio Recorder PRO -> FiiO E10 -> Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250Ω


----------



## VeXun

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## VeXun

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## J.Pocalypse

skalkman said:


> Galaxy SIII -> USB Audio Recorder PRO -> FiiO E10 -> Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250Ω




I think you'd get a much better experience of you just used an app like Poweramp/Neutron since the GS3 supports USB OTG just fine.


----------



## sjolander21

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I think you'd get a much better experience of you just used an app like Poweramp/Neutron since the GS3 supports USB OTG just fine.


 
   
  Indeed the GS3 and GS4 support USB audio, but only for DACs that are self-powered (for example FiiO E7 with it's internal battery or a stationary DAC driven by wall socket). For DACs like the FiiO E10 or the Audioquest Dragonfly, there is apparently no other music player that allows the phone to give DAC both power and an audio signal yet. Or have you got Poweramp or Neutron to work with a USB powered DAC?


----------



## skalkman

Quote: 





sjolander21 said:


> Indeed the GS3 and GS4 support USB audio, but only for DACs that are self-powered (for example FiiO E7 with it's internal battery or a stationary DAC driven by wall socket). For DACs like the FiiO E10 or the Audioquest Dragonfly, there is apparently no other music player that allows the phone to give DAC both power and an audio signal yet. Or have you got Poweramp or Neutron to work with a USB powered DAC?


 
  Sansungs USB Audio libs does not support the sending of a digital signal to a buspowerd device. USB Audio Recorder PRO has its own libs so it can be used with a busspowerd audio interfeace.


----------



## rudi0504

Now I have time to do audition between : 

Mass Kobo 385 and Ko Jo KM - 01







At the end I choose Ko Jo KM - 01



The Reason :

 I have Wagnus Epsilon S ,
 Mass Ko Bo 385 has the same sound signature like my Wagnus Epsilon S
That's why I choose Ko Jo KM - 01


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Rudi
Awesome setup as always and thats one mean looking jumper.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi
> Awesome setup as always and thats one mean looking jumper.




Thank you CosmicHolyGhost 
Wagnus Epsilon S and Ko Jo KM - 01 are my high end portable Amps now 
These two have their own SQ character


----------



## Wiisp

I couldn't even show my player cause it's my phone.
_I'll get a Westone 4R soon.._


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you CosmicHolyGhost
> Wagnus Epsilon S and Ko Jo KM - 01 are my high end portable Amps now
> These two have their own SQ character


 
  so, how is it? SWEET right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ko Rudi, could you please later compare with your pico/intruder...i'd like to know your opinion..for me, the KOJO is more transparent from all the bunch...looking forward to hear your opinion...enjoy


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> so, how is it? SWEET right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you 
It is very sweet and intimate sound quality 
Never get fatigue for long listening time


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 out the box pictures :













My Ko Jo KM - 01 out the box set up 

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 Limited Edition with op amp Muse 02
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable
Cable : Venture Craft lod to USB
 Tralucent Audio mini to mini 
 Norse Audio adaptor balance female to mini


----------



## J.Pocalypse

skalkman said:


> Sansungs USB Audio libs does not support the sending of a digital signal to a buspowerd device. USB Audio Recorder PRO has its own libs so it can be used with a busspowerd audio interfeace.




Funny. My wife's GS3 ran my uDAC with out issue. Sure, there may be a hit on the battery life but, it worked. My HTC One does too.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 + Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium set up

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with op amp Muse 02
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01 
Headphone : Ultrasone ED 8 Rithenium with whiplash twag Twcu v2 recable 
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini 
 Venture Craft USB to Lod


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> My Ko Jo KM - 01 + Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with op amp Muse 02
> ...




Looks awesome! And probably sounds awesome too

I like the gold-accent you got going on there!


----------



## Bluess

I just joined head-fi and this is my little set. Since I'm still a student i can only afford this much  
Lg F160 + Fiio E6 + Creative Aurvana In-Ear2


----------



## Mooses9

that KOJO is sweet, too bad it doesnt have a internal battery.


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## SkyBleu

berkovajazz said:


>




How are you finding that X-Duoo? 

Haven't heard much about that DAP, so what would you say its comparable to?


----------



## Berkovajazz

*2 Sky Bleu*
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/671605/xduoo-x1-high-fidelity-music-player
  This is my small topic.
 He is very good, powerful and loud player. Batman-style design, very good build, matherials.
 Can drive even very high impedence headphones. X1 is more like amplifier that can play music files (lossless too).
 Very good 100-150$ pocket friend.


----------



## rudi0504

mooses9 said:


> that KOJO is sweet, too bad it doesnt have a internal battery.




Yes with internal battery could be better 



skybleu said:


> Looks awesome! And probably sounds awesome too
> 
> I like the gold-accent you got going on there!




Thank you SkyBleu
Gold is always beautiful 
SQ wise with Ultrasone ed 8 Ruthenium awesome


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 + Fostex TH 900

Source : IPhone 4s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp Muse 02
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Venture Craft Lod to USB 
 Venture Craft mini to mini LE


----------



## SkyBleu

berkovajazz said:


> *2 Sky Bleu*
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/671605/xduoo-x1-high-fidelity-music-player
> This is my small topic.
> 
> ...



Doesn't too bad!

Does it play formats such as flac and all? Or is it a wav player?


----------



## miceblue

Wow, that does look like a Batman utility object. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Terrible name though. I can pair my X3 with my X1 and X1; and my C3 with my C4 with my C5.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Check it out boys, the freakster is sporting some new customs to play around with. Pictured below, HiSound Studio V 3rd Anniversary Edition and Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor. The setup is simple, compact, and the most revealing setup I currently own. Before anyone asks, for an extra 100 bones you can get custom artwork for the UERM if you email Ultimate Ears and ask for it.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Doesn't too bad!
> 
> Does it play formats such as flac and all? Or is it a wav player?


 

 Yes, sure
[size=10.5pt][size=small]MP3，WMA[/size]，APE[/size]，FLAC，WAV
   
X1 is on par with HSA Studio, similar level. Even more powerful and loud 
I was testing him with Etymotic ER4P(+S adaptor), Etymotic ER6i, Sunrise XCape IE, Sony MDR EX700, Sony MDR EX300, HiFIman RE0 (and some other phones) and different full-sized home/professional phones from AKG, Sony, Panasonic, Philips, but them only in audio shops. Results are perfect for this price range (and higher, but X1 is blind, so navigation is not easiest thing for 8Gb).


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Check it out boys, the freakster is sporting some new customs to play around with. Pictured below, HiSound Studio V 3rd Anniversary Edition and Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor. The setup is simple, compact, and the most revealing setup I currently own. Before anyone asks, for an extra 100 bones you can get custom artwork for the UERM if you email Ultimate Ears and ask for it.


 
  Another UERM user!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Another UERM user!


 

 Cheers by fellow UERM tribe member


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Cheers by fellow UERM tribe member


 




  I'm really enjoying my UERM!


----------



## longbowbbs

MBPro>Amarra>Dragonfly>DT1350's


----------



## SkyBleu

berkovajazz said:


> Yes, sure
> [COLOR=000000][COLOR=000000][SIZE=10.5pt]MP3，WMA，APE[/SIZE]，FLAC，WAV[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=000000][COLOR=000000]X1 is on par with HSA Studio, similar level. Even more powerful and loud[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000][COLOR=000000]I was testing him with Etymotic ER4P(+S adaptor), Etymotic ER6i, Sunrise XCape IE, Sony MDR EX700, Sony MDR EX300, HiFIman RE0 (and some other phones) and different full-sized home/professional phones from AKG, Sony, Panasonic, Philips, but them only in audio shops. Results are perfect for this price range (and higher, but X1 is blind, so navigation is not easiest thing for 8Gb).[/COLOR][/COLOR]




Interesting!

I wouldn't mind one if it had a little screen for me to know the song playing


----------



## kimvictor

Been digging universal iems recently. Also, new case for AK100.


----------



## muzic4life

DT1350 lover ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thinkpad > dacportLX > DT1350
   

   
  Toast to longbowbbs


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> MBPro>Amarra>Dragonfly>DT1350's


 
  Perfect travel companions! My DT-1350 have been flying with me they have and been my only comfort many nights like that. But since the Tzar 350 came by I am traveling a little lighter...


----------



## longbowbbs

Since I always have the backpack with work gear it is no big deal to have a little more gear. Big backpacks are handy things.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I wouldn't mind one if it had a little screen for me to know the song playing


 

 8Gigs of lossless is not too much


----------



## SkyBleu

berkovajazz said:


> 8Gigs of lossless is not too much




Enough for on-the-go purposes


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Typhoon gave me a day off yesterday, so I snuck out to Jaben and purchased a pair of ASG-2 transparent.............
> 
> 
> 
> Spent around 2 hours so far on these, and they have not "wow" me yet like the Parterre


 
  Jaben sells the ASG-2 ? i went in before and they didnt have it ! i tried the parterre at the mook fest...still prefer the ASG-2 , they fit me alot , the Parterre was just something i did not have a strong liking to , espically since it had a relative poor price to performance ratio not worth the $1600 price tag , felt more like a $1300 IEM at best.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > They actually didn't sound too bad at all.
> ...


 
  I just saw this thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-psb-m4u2-momentum-mdr-1r-qc15-beats-executive-dt1350-ue9000-beats-studio-2013-kef-m500-and-skullcandy-aviators
   
  Not bad at all:


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

nukeshock said:


> Jaben sells the ASG-2 ? i went in before and they didnt have it ! i tried the parterre at the mook fest...still prefer the ASG-2 , they fit me alot , the Parterre was just something i did not have a strong liking to , espically since it had a relative poor price to performance ratio not worth the $1600 price tag , felt more like a $1300 IEM at best.


Jaben hkg... Parterre has its big punchy sound for symphony type music while still reveals the detail and separate the instruments brilliantly... I want to keep two pairs if money allows
I lend out my asg-2 to a frd this week but based on my experience, i cannot convincingly say the same comment.. I also been told that upgrading cable may improve. however,still contemplating whether to continue to invest or sell it so to move on to 1p2 or 846 which are more likely to become classics


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I just saw this thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-psb-m4u2-momentum-mdr-1r-qc15-beats-executive-dt1350-ue9000-beats-studio-2013-kef-m500-and-skullcandy-aviators
> 
> Not bad at all:


 

 I stopped reading the graph when I saw they ranked the KEF a 5 on value and gave the DT1350 a 4. I've owned the DT1350 and have heard the KEF. The DT1350 walks all over the KEF and is by far a better value. Just my opinion of coarse.


----------



## miceblue

I was surprised by the DT1350's low ranking as well. Did they fix the quality control issues with it? I recall hearing some people having channel imbalances and/or units that sounded differently.


----------



## kimvictor

miceblue said:


> I was surprised by the DT1350's low ranking as well. Did they fix the quality control issues with it? I recall hearing some people having channel imbalances and/or units that sounded differently.


Me too. I really have not noticed any qc issues with dt1350. I tried three pairs, and they all sounded the same...


----------



## longbowbbs

MH's big problems with the DT-1350 were the QC and how uncomfortable they were if you wear glasses while using them. He and I disagree on this point. (I am wearing them atm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I was surprised by the DT1350's low ranking as well. Did they fix the quality control issues with it? I recall hearing some people having channel imbalances and/or units that sounded differently.


 

 As a guide, I don't think it's up to snuff for head-fi - it's something I'd expect to read in a yahoo news feed since most of the headphones are mainstream products. I don't see the point of comparing headphones with and without noise canceling capabilities, either. I think it's more for people just getting into the hobby than anything.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> As a guide, I don't think it's up to snuff for head-fi - it's something I'd expect to read in a yahoo news feed since most of the headphones are mainstream products. I don't see the point of comparing headphones with and without noise canceling capabilities, either. I think it's more for people just getting into the hobby than anything.


 
  +1


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





>


 
   
  In my opinion the score would be like this: (i have both Momentum & DT1350)
  The carrying case for Momentum i know is not that small, but i would say is pretty nice and compact as well. Getting 2.5 score is too small. I would say 3.5 - 4
  The construction of DT1350 i bet will last longer than Momentum. Is not as nice as Momentum, but DT1350 is the most robust supra aural HP i ever owned. U can feel it by just holding it. I would say 4-5 points.
The bass on DT1350 only get 2 points?? That must be a wrong fitting. I think the bass of dt1350 would at least 3.5 (or 4 - unless the scorer is a bass head). Misreading it...its "4" that will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And for the imaging - is hard to say, i but i would give it 4, the DT1350 is very capable of scaling so much better with better amplification. So it will depend on our source gear actually.


----------



## Zorotto

this is my new toy.
   
  RSA F-35 and iMod mini(60G) FitEar MH334

  best small one


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





zorotto said:


> this is my new toy.
> 
> RSA F-35 and iMod mini(60G) FitEar MH334
> 
> best small one


 
  very NICE !!
  best small...and best sounding too...perfect..!
  How do you think your MH334 compared to TG334+000 cable? Any experience on that? 
  Thank you.


----------



## muzic4life

I would never get bored with this amp...!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I just saw this thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-psb-m4u2-momentum-mdr-1r-qc15-beats-executive-dt1350-ue9000-beats-studio-2013-kef-m500-and-skullcandy-aviators
> 
> Not bad at all:


 
  This graph looks like it is done by someone who doesnt know what they're talking about.
   
  Take the Sony MDR-1R for eg.[sorry, I'm a fanboy]
  He/she gives a comfort of 5 but gives the construction 3.5?
   
  It's because of the construction you get a good comfort!


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 with headphone set up :

Source : iPhone 4s
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 700 with after market from Japan
 Ultrasone Sig Pro with Oyaide after market cable 
Cable : diy USB to Lod Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable 

SQ With this set up :
My IMO

Ultrasone Sig Pro has better SQ than Sennheiser HD 700

Ko Jo KM - 01 is very good for all iems 
Like Um Miracle , Fit Ear MH 335 DW , Tralucent Audio 1+2
and 
all Headphone with low Impedance 
Like Ultrasone Sig Pro , Sig DJ , Grado HF2, Fostex TH 900 

With high impedance headphone is only good , I feel has not enough power to drive high impedance headphone like 
Sennheiser HD 700 , HD 800 and Ortho like LCD 2 , LCD 3 



Source : IPhone 4s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp : Muse 02
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 700 with japan after marker Cable
 Ultrasone Sig Pro with Oyaide after market cable

SQ : 
With additional external idevice Dac Go Dap DD 1 LE op amp Muse 02
Improve the SQ significant 

With high impedance now HD 700 SQ is very good 
My Sig Pro is excellent now .

Has better detail, separation , soundstage , bass detail and bass impact


----------



## Greed

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. The comparison thread is meant for people that don't have the means or money to spend to listen to all the headphones in that particular category. Not to discredit anyone, but the MH has been a VETERAN member here on Head-Fi for a long time. Very nice guy and I typically trust his ears. Unless you have all those headphones in front of you - there's no reason to bash or call out the validity of his comparison. Who knows, maybe you might feel similarly if you had all of them to compare.


----------



## mtthefirst

Now, my SDT is become single unit with my ipod.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





greed said:


> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. The comparison thread is meant for people that don't have the means or money to spend to listen to all the headphones in that particular category. Not to discredit anyone, but the MH has been a VETERAN member here on Head-Fi for a long time. Very nice guy and I typically trust his ears. Unless you have all those headphones in front of you - there's no reason to bash or call out the validity of his comparison. Who knows, maybe you might feel similarly if you had all of them to compare.


 
  I mean we all have the freedom to disagree with a review, right? It just seems like more than normal number of people disagree with his review. MH has his right to post that review, and we have to right to disagree. Isn't this what head-fi is about? I also happen to disagree with parts of his review too. You simply cannot write an review that satisfies all.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I mean we all have the freedom to disagree with a review, right? It just seems like more than normal number of people disagree with his review. MH has his right to post that review, and we have to right to disagree. Isn't this what head-fi is about? I also happen to disagree with parts of his review too. You simply cannot write an review that satisfies all.


 
   
  No argument here in regards to agree/disagree but the validity (which there were comments about) is up to the person that is reading it. Some people have found it useful, some will in the future, others will not. These massive comparison threads are always going to have people that disagree but that doesn't mean the comparison won't help people or that it is "wrong", just another opinion is all I'm saying.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM -01 plus HI Sound Studio V 3rd Edition

Source : HI Siund Studio V 3rd Editon
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Ultrasone SIg DJ
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini LE

SQ : 
These set up is not synergy to each other , sound like I hear with loudness , to thick

As source Studio V 3rd Edition must find a synergy amp , with Ko Jo the synergy is not that good

My IMO


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





greed said:


> No argument here in regards to agree/disagree but the validity (which there were comments about) is up to the person that is reading it. Some people have found it useful, some will in the future, others will not. These massive comparison threads are always going to have people that disagree but that doesn't mean the comparison won't help people or that it is "wrong", just another opinion is all I'm saying.


 
  Well, some comparison can be misleading. For example, if I post a review saying that HD25 out performs HD800, that is misleading. I know that it's all objective, but there has to be some subjectivity.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Well, some comparison can be misleading. For example, if I post a review saying that HD25 out performs HD800, that is misleading. *I know that it's all objective, but there has to be some subjectivity.*


 
   
  I think you have those reversed.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





greed said:


> I think you have those reversed.


 
  Lol. My bad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Still, I guess it's just about DT1350 that we disagree about. They are a great headphone that outperforms most headphones that MH listed in his review(IMO).


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Jaben hkg... Parterre has its big punchy sound for symphony type music while still reveals the detail and separate the instruments brilliantly... I want to keep two pairs if money allows
> I lend out my asg-2 to a frd this week but based on my experience, i cannot convincingly say the same comment.. I also been told that upgrading cable may improve. however,still contemplating whether to continue to invest or sell it so to move on to 1p2 or 846 which are more likely to become classics


 
  i tried the 846...and even dale has the same thought on it as i do...they are in most aspects inferior to the ASG-2 , when i tried it at jaben with the bass filter on...it sounded so muffled like REALLY REALLY muffled compared to the ASG-2. 
  Not hating on the 846 BTW its a great iem ..but no where near worth the $1300 price tag..sounded more like a $600 IEM to me ( While the ASG-2 being $750)


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM - 01 plus AK 120 stock = excellent SQ

Source : AK 120 with WAV music file
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Ultrasone Sig DJ
Cable : Venture Craft LE mini to mini angle connectors

SQ :
This set up is one of the best SQ
High : very detail and smooth
Mid : very sweet , thick and clear like tube amp midrange
Bass : is also like tube sounding amp
Separation : very good that we can imagine the instrument placement
Soundstage : is not as wide like my Wagnus Epsilon S , for portable amp is
Wider than my Pico Power.

This is my IMO


----------



## muzic4life

Yeah...now your pictures full of KOJO all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Looks like you love the sound so much...right Mr. Rudi??


----------



## muzic4life

So how is the pairing with Ak120?
  I have feeling the KOJO will not be good for pairing..but not sure though..with my tera..is not that good.


----------



## muzic4life

Old style stacking...but still..."unbeatable" !


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> So how is the pairing with Ak120?
> I have feeling the KOJO will not be good for pairing..but not sure though..with my tera..is not that good.




The best Daps are : HDP R 10 and AK 120 pairing with my Ko Jo 

The Best Dac + I Device : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE muse 02 and SM 627 plus iPhone 4s

The Rest : 
AK 100 is very good not so excellent like two dap above 
Hisound Studio V 3rd Edition is not so good like I hear with loudness less clarity 









muzic4life said:


> Yeah...now your pictures full of KOJO all over
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it is 
I like my Ko Jo


----------



## VisceriousZERO

My PRMs have arrived but I want the artwork changed


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





visceriouszero said:


> My PRMs have arrived but I want the artwork changed


 
  That is gonna cost you something, right?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

tom yum goong said:


> That is gonna cost you something, right?




You know, I'm not entirely sure. I'm asking UE about it.


----------



## Sam Edwards

UltimateEars Reference Monitors and AK120. Thanks for looking!


----------



## mvrk10256

Simple, functional, fairly rugged. Love it.


----------



## rudi0504

visceriouszero said:


> My PRMs have arrived but I want the artwork changed




How is the sound quality compare your another Ciem ?
I think you must pay re shell cost if you change the art works , except doesn't fit your ears so nice 
Good luck


----------



## rudi0504

sam edwards said:


> UltimateEars Reference Monitors and AK120. Thanks for looking!




How is the SQ from your UE Reference Monitors?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

nukeshock said:


> i tried the 846...and even dale has the same thought on it as i do...they are in most aspects inferior to the ASG-2 , when i tried it at jaben with the bass filter on...it sounded so muffled like REALLY REALLY muffled compared to the ASG-2.
> Not hating on the 846 BTW its a great iem ..but no where near worth the $1300 price tag..sounded more like a $600 IEM to me ( While the ASG-2 being $750)




Thanks for the anecdote. I will listen to it a bit more next week.


----------



## vincent215

Hi Rudi,
Have you ever tried the cectrance m8 with an apple device?


----------



## rudi0504

vincent215 said:


> Hi Rudi,
> Have you ever tried the cectrance m8 with an apple device?




I am sorry i have not try yet
I am still waiting Jaben Jakarta have Stock , that i can try it
I heard Jaben waiting that Centrance got Royalty from Apple to sell their product For Asia Market


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo simple set Up For week End :

Source : Iphone 4s With all music file In WAV format
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01 Brass Edition
Headphone : Audio Technica ESW 11 ltd
Cable : Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable DIY Lod to USB

SQ : very sweet sounding set Up


----------



## vincent215

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry i have not try yet
> I am still waiting Jaben Jakarta have Stock , that i can try it
> I heard Jaben waiting that Centrance got Royalty from Apple to sell their product For Asia Market


 
  Looking forward to your impression about their product. 
  It's on the top of my buy list for portable gears atm.


----------



## andydavid

My clean new portable setup.  iPod Touch g5 with Sony PHA-1 connected with a short lightning cable.
  All attached using 3M dual-lock, so no rubber bands.
  So far sounds really great and my personal favorite so far, despite what looks like a specs mismatch all around, is the Fostex TH600.
  I am a big fan of this Sony amp so far, though I hadn't really considered it I found it for $379 at B&H in NYC and decided to give it a whirl.
  Thumbs up for everything except the PH1's battery life, which is, as they state, only around 5 hours.
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## fnkcow

Pretty happy with my current portable rig


----------



## IronLung

Quote: 





> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is awesome shoots!


----------



## marko93101

Please, use spoiler tags. Seeing the same rig over and over is annoying, as is seeing the same kind of posts about using spoiler tags


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Please, use spoiler tags. Seeing the same rig over and over is annoying, as is seeing the same kind of posts about using spoiler tags


 
  It's even easier to delete the pics than it is to use spoiler tags.


----------



## andydavid

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Please, use spoiler tags. Seeing the same rig over and over is annoying, as is seeing the same kind of posts about using spoiler tags


 
  But my photos are so nice... 
  I didn't know how to do that.  Now I do.
  Post edited.
  Thanks-
  A


----------



## Change is Good

andydavid said:


> But my photos are so nice...
> I didn't know how to do that.  Now I do.
> Post edited.
> Thanks-
> A




I think they were talkin to the guy that quoted your pics... which really were nice btw


----------



## rudi0504

achmedisdead said:


> It's even easier to delete the pics than it is to use spoiler tags.




Yes I am agree with you Achmedisdead 
To delete is much more easier than to do the quote , specially use iPad 
It is very difficult to do quote


----------



## snapple10




----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Does anyone know why DMinor got banned? Lol I read his last couple posts here on headfi and i couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I had to ask him something


 
   
  Haha curious hmm? Ask my fellow Hawaiian head-fier lee073 and he will be glad to tell you. I admire his ability of getting you banned. People never cease to amaze me, just like my latest diymod and diylod ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This is probably the sexiest ipod in the world. It's been in my head for a while before I decided to work on it today.
   
  This time I put a pair of 1,000,000 uf caps there.


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Haha curious hmm? Ask my fellow Hawaiian head-fier lee073 and he will be glad to tell you. I admire his ability of getting you banned. People never cease to amaze me, just like my latest diymod and diylod .....


 
  Dude your back.  I thought once banned always banned.  By the way cool iPod.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> Dude your back.  I thought once banned always banned.  By the way cool iPod.


 
   
  Thanks dude. My goal is to stay unbanned until the number of my posts reaches 15,000.


----------



## longbowbbs

I added the Toxic Cables Silver Widow cables....


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> I added the Toxic Cables Silver Widow cables....




Look very cool your toxic cable , really like charming widow 
I love it


----------



## rudi0504

My HDP R10 set up as digital source

source : HDP R10 as transport through digital line out
Amp : KoJo KM - 01 Brass Edition
Iem : Unique Melody 3 DD
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini audiophile grade Editon

SQ :
High end Sound Quality, this is one of the perfect combo and synergy
High : Very detail, very clean , very clear and airy sound
You hear the cymbal very clear
Mid : so sweet and very clear , this is the strong point from KoJo KM-01
Bass : very detail, clean and very good bass impact with very good speed
Soundstage : wide and tall
Separation : very good that you can detect where the instrument placement
Background : very black background and very low noise floor

My IMO


----------



## Mimouille

Rudi this Kojo amp looks soooo sweet


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Rudi this Kojo amp looks soooo sweet



 
 This amp is not only pretty in looking . The sound quality is very sweet with all iems If you have chance in Shanghai please try to hear this Ko Jo KM 01


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





24bit said:


>


 
  Admittedly I looked at the Pokémon cards before the CIEMs. Is that a mythical 1st edition shiny Charizard that was so sought-after back in around 1998? I just re-watched "Pokémon: the Movie 2000" yesterday, the one with Lugia.


----------



## White Lotus

Right, that's it, lets battle.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost




----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Rudi! They are a wonderful upgrade.


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Admittedly I looked at the Pokémon cards before the CIEMs. Is that a mythical 1st edition shiny Charizard that was so sought-after back in around 1998? I just re-watched "Pokémon: the Movie 2000" yesterday, the one with Lugia.


 
   
  Only 1st Edition Charizard's are tame enough to be Audiophiles.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Admittedly I looked at the Pokémon cards before the CIEMs. Is that a mythical 1st edition shiny Charizard that was so sought-after back in around 1998? I just re-watched "Pokémon: the Movie 2000" yesterday, the one with Lugia.


 
  Lol. Pokemon is really fun though.


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Lol. Pokemon is really fun though.


 
   
  I had a shadowless 1st edition charizard in A+ Condition kept in a metal box from the late 90s.  Traded it for a Mazda 6 a few years ago.  Good times.


----------



## JoeDoe

24bit said:


> I had a shadowless 1st edition charizard in A+ Condition kept in a metal box from the late 90s.  Traded it for a Mazda 6 a few years ago.  Good times.




Hahaha. What.


----------



## 24Bit

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> Hahaha. What.


 
   
I had one of these.   Lol.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





24bit said:


> I had one of these.   Lol.


 
  Holy crap. That's two HD800 XD


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> It's even easier to delete the pics than it is to use spoiler tags.


 
   
   
  That works too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





andydavid said:


> But my photos are so nice...
> I didn't know how to do that.  Now I do.
> Post edited.
> Thanks-
> A


 
  Oh, not you! Just those who quote posts straight after someone posts it! 
   
  White Lotus, sweeeet rig man!


----------



## snapple10




----------



## White Lotus

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 

 What kind of Pokemon is that?


----------



## Swollen17




----------



## muzic4life

New toys just came in....The TG334 & Parterre.
   

   


   

   
  So how does the sound? To be honest to my self....they don't impressed me much as what i expected at the first place. The only makes them different from my SM64/W4R/UM3x, is that they have more room in their sound, is more spacious and feel like a bit bigger in sound and also maybe more neat in presentation. Does that means better than my W4R? My answer is NOPE ! Technically speaking, probably they do, but speaking from overall enjoyment, from my initial listening (1 hour), from the setup above, i would prefer this below setup for sure !
   

   
  The fitears Parterre and tg334, i do feel they not really good to be paired with an amp. I might be wrong, i need some more listening hours, but i do feel they can perform better (more proper) if direct connected to let say just an ipod OR DAP (like my tera). But for the Tera it self, i prefer the Parterre to 334. However, how much different does the enjoyment between tera+parterre VS tera+UM3x/w4r? I would say not much different, i feel like the UM3x/w4r has more intimate sounding if plugged to Tera.
   
  Just to answer my "long" curiosity to my self, how does this TG334 actually compared to fulsize like my HD650 using the portable gear?? Now i can answer this my self...i would definitely say...i do MUCH prefer this below set up compared to above setup using the both Fitears. 
   

   
  The 000 cable - i thought this should be a pure silver edition cable from Fitears, the funny thing is..when i tried to both the parterre and tg334, i do feel the highs is more rounded and the bass has more impact, which i don't like, especially to my tg334, which i think, one at a time the tg334's bass already too much for my taste.
   
  Sometimes ago, one of my friend told me, the presentation and the sound image of tg334 will be more similar to HD800 or other fullsize, but to me, it is definitely NOT !! compared to my T1 or my HD800 - for the sound image it self, both cans has a FAR better presentation when it comes to that regards.
   
  Overall presentation for the Parterre and TG334 is not bad at all, but for my taste, is not that perfect, but of course is above the so-so level IEMs. I will do some more listening, who knows i can love them more.
   
  This is just my very initial and very honest impression from me.


----------



## Joe-Siow

I could be very well be wrong here, but I seem to recall someone mentioning that the 000 cable is silver plated copper instead of pure silver.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


>


 
  Wow that looks nice. Is that a DIY cable or...


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Wow that looks nice. Is that a DIY cable or...




Had it sent over from Korea some time ago. (SPC 7N)


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Had it sent over from Korea some time ago. (SPC 7N)


 
  Nice, I bet it sounds awesome.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Nice, I bet it sounds awesome.




The amp recesses the mid range vocals a touch compared to Studio V alone, however the gain in air and soundstage width out weighs that small concern. You lose a touch of detail extension too though colours that raw sterile sound the Studio V has. With the pure silver cable, Studio V and amp tonality the whole rig leans rather cool and crisp but very clean with strong low end. Picks up a nice timbre to boot.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The amp recesses the mid range vocals a touch compared to Studio V alone, however the gain in air and soundstage width out weighs that small concern. You lose a touch of detail extension too though colours that raw sterile sound the Studio V has. With the pure silver cable, Studio V and amp tonality the whole rig leans rather cool and crisp but very clean with strong low end. Picks up a nice timbre to boot.


 
  Let's hope the DX50 or that player that you picked up matches well.


----------



## muzic4life

joe-siow said:


> I could be very well be wrong here, but I seem to recall someone mentioning that the 000 cable is silver plated copper instead of pure silver.




I think u could be right. From the performance...it should be copper based...not the pure silver one.


----------



## muzic4life

Finally, after trying with some of my amps, i found this combo is the best match for my tg334, at least for now...hopefully gets better...
   

  ipc/clasdb/glacier/tg334+000cable


----------



## kimvictor

It seems like TG334 isn't really loved...


----------



## georgelai57

iPod Classic via LOD to ADL X1 to various over-ear headphones.


----------



## georgelai57




----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> It seems like TG334 isn't really loved...


 
  yup..i can understand that as i felt the same way on my 1st listening session. Maybe i was expecting too much from it. This is one of the top tier brand i bought (including shure 846 and also ie800, and LCD2 for the fullsize) that has the SQ below what i expected based on what i read in the forums. It is my bad, i live in a place that impossible to do the audition, so a place like headfi is really mean something to me in my decision. But unfortunately, in this Fitears for example, perhaps i put too much hope to have IEMs with fullsize SQ quality. But at least now i know, what people say this and that, are actually different from the fact of what i hear from my self.
   
  Actually, my latest trying to the fitears that i just bought, its not bad at all. Maybe my love will start to grow day by day as for now i like it more already.
  For the Parterre, i find it to be good as my Tera Player companion. The sound is getting very acceptable for my liking.
  For the TG334+000 cable - after struggle trying every amp combination i have got..i find ipc/clasdb/apex glacier is getting better for my listening. Perhaps this a good start for me to claim to be the best...hopefully


----------



## VisceriousZERO

i do prefer FitEar for vocals but since switching to customs everything just changes


----------



## Advert

visceriouszero said:


> i do prefer FitEar for vocals but since switching to customs everything just changes




What ciem?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

advert said:


> What ciem?




I got MH335DW first then in a battle between UE PRM and JH13PRO


----------



## rudi0504

Battle 3 high end amps in term of Sound Qulaity not Power wise 
Alo Internstional vs Ko Jo KM - 01 vs Wagnus Epsilon S 

Please guess who is the winner ?


----------



## zachchen1996

Please be wagnus!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Wagnus x 2


----------



## angelsblood

wagnus x 3 ^_^


----------



## DMinor

magnus x 1


----------



## gmahler2u

Wagnus


----------



## muzic4life

visceriouszero said:


> i do prefer FitEar for vocals but since switching to customs everything just changes




That is the last route i have to try.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Battle 3 high end amps in term of Sound Qulaity not Power wise
> Alo Internstional vs Ko Jo KM - 01 vs Wagnus Epsilon S




Never had the wagnus...but if u said wagnus sound similar like mass kobo...so my guessing would be:

For low impedance and iem:
Kojo - wagnus - international. 
For higher ohm / hard to drive cans:
International - wagnus - kojo


----------



## 96rubberduckys

lol love how the Kojo has an extra layer of padding so it doesn't get scratched


----------



## angelo898

visceriouszero said:


> I got MH335DW first then in a battle between UE PRM and JH13PRO



 
 so have you tried the fitear uiems? how do they compare to the ciems? how is the JH13? the one i heard in jaben singapore many years ago was horrible. made me analyse music instead of appreciate it, so i went for the westone es5


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> so have you tried the fitear uiems? how do they compare to the ciems? how is the JH13? the one i heard in jaben singapore many years ago was horrible. made me analyse music instead of appreciate it, so i went for the westone es5


 
  Some people like how technically capable JH13 is though. I'm not a fan of their ciem though.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

The big and super bulky one.
 Oh wait, they are all really big and "transportable" at best.

 No offense 
 I think the Wagnus wins.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





white lotus said:


> What kind of Pokemon is that?


 
  Pikachu.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Quote: 





angelo898 said:


> so have you tried the fitear uiems? how do they compare to the ciems? how is the JH13? the one i heard in jaben singapore many years ago was horrible. made me analyse music instead of appreciate it, so i went for the westone es5


 
   
  I have the TG 334 and the F111. They're good but the only CIEM I've used is the MH335. The JH13 is very very analytical, so yes it makes you analyze instead of appreciate. I think if you like the ES5 you will really like the MH335.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 with external dac IBasso DB2

Source : AK 120
Dac : IBasso DB2
Amp : Ko Jo KM- 01
Iem : UM. 3 DD
Cable : sys Concept Canada optical cable
Wagnus mini to mini

Sound Quality : high end portable iem set up


----------



## rudi0504

My Fostex TH 900 with Ko Jo KM - 01

Source : AK 120
Dac : IBasso DB2
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Venture Craft Audiophile grade mini to mini
 Tralucent Audio UBER cable mini to mini 
 Sys Concept optical cable 

Sound Quality :
High end SQ for night time listening. At home


----------



## rudi0504

tom yum goong said:


> The big and super bulky one.
> 
> Oh wait, they are all really big and "transportable" at best.
> 
> ...







zachchen1996 said:


> Please be wagnus!







angelsblood said:


> wagnus x 3 ^_^







dminor said:


> magnus x 1







muzic4life said:


> Never had the wagnus...but if u said wagnus sound similar like mass kobo...so my guessing would be:
> 
> For low impedance and iem:
> Kojo - wagnus - international.
> ...




Wagnus is the winner in term sound quality,and Ko Jo smooth sounding amp 
Alo international is the winner in term big power , SQ is a bit harsh 




96rubberduckys said:


> lol love how the Kojo has an extra layer of padding so it doesn't get scratched




Yes I wrapped first with eyewear cleaning cloth and anti slip mate 

Thank you all for the quote 

Sound Quality wise 

All have the right choice : the winner is Wagnus Epsilon S 
 Runner up 1 : Ko Jo KM - 01 
 Runner up 2 : Alo International 

Power wise : the winner is Alo International
 Runner up 1 : Wagnus Epsilon S
 Runner up 2 : Ko Jo KM - 01


----------



## miceblue

I forgot how convenient physical media buttons are compared to my usual iPhone 4S interface; and how good the Wolfson DAC sounds. It's too bad my battery drains like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## DMinor

miceblue said:


> I forgot how convenient physical media buttons are compared to my usual iPhone 4S interface; and how good the Wolfson DAC sounds. It's too bad my battery drains like there's no tomorrow.


 
  
 Agree nothing comes even close to the ipod's (video or classic) UI then you also have the rockbox. As for the battery, just swap the hdd for a 128GB CF or SDXC using the Tarkan adapter and your battery performance instantly has a big boost. You got throw away that hdd.
  
 I bought the 64GB ip4s a couple yrs ago thinking about loading it for music, but the truth is I can't stand the touch screen for playing music.
  
 Well about the sound, there is a reason that some high-end CD players use that dac chip. Then you have the diymod option to rewire the circuit not just to clean the "dust" but also achieve your preferred sound signature with the caps of your choice. Those caps are amazing that's all I can say.


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> I forgot how convenient physical media buttons are compared to my usual iPhone 4S interface; and how good the Wolfson DAC sounds. It's too bad my battery drains like there's no tomorrow.




What rockbox theme is that?


----------



## IceClass




----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot how convenient physical media buttons are compared to my usual iPhone 4S interface; and how good the Wolfson DAC sounds. It's too bad my battery drains like there's no tomorrow.
> ...




I believe this is the Amarok theme. I chose it because it displays a lot of information, the album art, and is a pretty display screen overall.


----------



## JoeDoe

iceclass said:


>


 
 Transformers - robots in disguise...


----------



## psion84

Just got the intruder. W4r just reached a whole other level going balanced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  

  

  
 This is how i transport for my gear around. (Camera bags work great with audio equipment!)


----------



## IceClass

I'm enjoying this combination of components a LOT. My only concerns so far are battery life and the need for two of the three components to recharge via wall wart and AC power. Overheating is a concern with the Continental in a pocket or small bag. Lovely sound though. The W4Rs like them as much as I do.


----------



## DemonFox

iceclass said:


>


 
  
 Hey, I've seen that CLAS before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you liking it? Happy to see you can actually use it with your iPod unlike my 2006 model lol 
  
  
 Thanks,


----------



## DemonFox

ALO Rx Mk3b+ and 5.5th Gen iPod video 30GB my main portable setup
  
  
 Thanks,


----------



## SkyBleu

So, I just made this foamed-out case, from the use of an old Poker set case, along with some egg-carton foam from a camera case, and thought I might show you guys
 As you may have noticed, I had to trim down the egg-carton foam a bit to allow it to actually fit my rig parts inside of the case.
  
 The only thing that I need to do now, if I can be bothered, is to replace the locking mechanism, as this one is fairly old, and is becoming rather weak. If anyone has any idea where I can acquire a simply locking mechanism, or what those parts are called, do let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rig consists of the following:
*Source*: Colorfly C3 (Soon to be a iBasso DX50)
*Amp*: JDS Labs C5
*Interconnect*: Onest11 Right-Angle 3.5mm-to-3.5mm
*Headphones*: V-Moda M-100


----------



## lin0003

Awesome rig!


----------



## Emospence

24bit said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Charizard looks mint.
  
 Nice.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

psion84 said:


> Just got the intruder. W4r just reached a whole other level going balanced.


 
 Nice rig! If you add DB2 using Optical in and then balance out to intruder so to achieve end to end balance , you will turn your setup to become a powerhouse! It seems your bag can fit one more device...


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Nice rig! If you add DB2 using Optical in and then balance out to intruder so to achieve end to end balance , you will turn your setup to become a powerhouse! It seems your bag can fit one more device...




I am agree with you 
DB 2 make the SQ to the next level 
Like my pictures in previous page 
AK 120 > dB2 use optical > Ko Jo KM - 01 use single ended 
If i use balance amp like Intruder sound more powerful


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Today I purchased a pair of FitEar 334, second entry to my FitEar collection... I hope I can move to CIEM soon... Even though the balance card 901 has plenty of juice for 334, it is not fun without the amp when playing with the new toy....


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> Today I purchased a pair of FitEar 334, second entry to my FitEar collection... I hope I can move to CIEM soon... Even though the balance card 901 has plenty of juice for 334, it is not fun without the amp when playing with the new toy....




What on earth is going on there with that super long jack?!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

4pin bal to 3.5mm SE adapter.. Too lazy to change cable, sorry LoL


----------



## psion84

cosmicholyghost said:


> Nice rig! If you add DB2 using Optical in and then balance out to intruder so to achieve end to end balance , you will turn your setup to become a powerhouse! It seems your bag can fit one more device...




Wow,I'm sure it would! when I financially can afford one I'm sure to give full balanced a try with the DB2.nonetheless,I'm impressed with the 4r balanced as it is. intruder is simply amazing.


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> 4pin bal to 3.5mm SE adapter.. Too lazy to change cable, sorry LoL




Oh, haha. Had me worried there, thinking it was just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm!


----------



## angelsblood

psion84 said:


> Just got the intruder. W4r just reached a whole other level going balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 that is awesome! i'm about to bring my stack portable gear to my long plane journey. i wonder, have you or anyone else ever brought your stack portable gear to planes? how's the experience passing airport security with these suspicious looking devices? XD


----------



## IceClass

angelsblood said:


> that is awesome! i'm about to bring my stack portable gear to my long plane journey. i wonder, have you or anyone else ever brought your stack portable gear to planes? how's the experience passing airport security with these suspicious looking devices? XD




I travel quite a bit and really don't have many hassles.
Basically, my carry-on bag containing the rig ALWAYS gets scanned a second time and sometimes a manager is quietly called over but this is very rare and has always resulted in my rig being identified for what it is and passed through.
I get more interest from the stewards during the flight. They are trained to look for suspicious people and items. I make a point of putting my rig in plain view on the pull down table. This way, if my rig can look a little intimidating, at least it doesn't look like I'm hiding anything.


----------



## RoMee

My always changing rig.
  
 Simple, clean, and pocketable.


----------



## IceClass




----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Today I purchased a pair of FitEar 334, second entry to my FitEar collection... I hope I can move to CIEM soon... Even though the balance card 901 has plenty of juice for 334, it is not fun without the amp when playing with the new toy....




Congrats fit Your new Fit Ear 334 
How is pairing with HM 901?
About the clarity and bass impact ?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats fit Your new Fit Ear 334
> How is pairing with HM 901?
> About the clarity and bass impact ?


 
 Rudi,
  
 Thanks..
  
 I am still trying to get used to the fit, they are quite big for my ears... So far, I hear nothing I feel excited about  (maybe I played with ASG-2 and Parterre too much recently).. If I rate the bass impact, it is quite low..thats why I pair with amp to give some flavour..Clarity is very good and head room also big...
  
 I need more time to explore because I have not put a lot of vocal music into 901 yet.. This morning, I listened to Nina Simone and she sounded really good... but I think she sounds really good on whatever earphones.. LoL
  
 My portable ietm are now:
 1. Fitear Parterre - for classical symphony type music, free jazz, hardbop, live concerts
 2. Fitear TG334 - for vocal jazz, bebop, swing, chamber jazz or ECM type contemp classical
 3. ASG-2 - for walk around (without the need to carry expensive gear), ASG-2 + modded X3 = total winner when traveling
 4. Heir 5.0 - for long time listening at home while reading novels..


----------



## miceblue

Early build of another project from the anime thread. In its current state it's caseless....and battery-less since I didn't have a 9 V battery lying around....and the leads stick out all over the place like a skeleton's ribcage because I didn't have my zero-clearance cutters with me.

  

  

  
 It's not bad. I can't recall what my Tangentsoft CMoy sounds like since its potentiometer died a long time ago (soldering failure), but it has a nice warm sound to it and the soundstage is pretty natural-sounding (decent depth and width). I like its sound much more than out of the FiiO E12.
  
 Does anyone have any ideas of a case for this amp? I was thinking of the case used for the Pimeta, but then I realised I can't use that since this is a different PCB size.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/419563/the-pimeta-v2-thread/165#post_6861183
  
 One of my professors has a 3D printer. I wonder......................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Probably not since it's for non-academic purposes. >_<''


----------



## psion84

angelsblood said:


> that is awesome! i'm about to bring my stack portable gear to my long plane journey. i wonder, have you or anyone else ever brought your stack portable gear to planes? how's the experience passing airport security with these suspicious looking devices? XD


 
 Thanks. my experience so far tells me security seems to be more curious than suspicious. lol


----------



## Nukeshock

i am seeing more Ak-1** devices then ipods...damn the investors into this project must be laughing all the way to the bank !


----------



## VisceriousZERO

nukeshock said:


> i am seeing more Ak-1** devices then ipods...damn the investors into this project must be laughing all the way to the bank !




Well honestly AK1** > ipods


----------



## longbowbbs

miceblue said:


> Early build of another project from the anime thread. In its current state it's caseless....and battery-less since I didn't have a 9 V battery lying around....and the leads stick out all over the place like a skeleton's ribcage because I didn't have my zero-clearance cutters with me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Very cool miceblue! I am always impressed with DIY stuff. If you show it to your professor he may think it would be cool to 3D print a case.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

longbowbbs said:


> Very cool miceblue! I am always impressed with DIY stuff. If you show it to your professor he may think it would be cool to 3D print a case.


 
 My PP looks better! (no pun intended)
 I'm using my phone right now because the DX50 takes its time to get to Germany....


 These little buggers were build by this gentleman btw
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/286486/b1o2r3i4s5


----------



## knights

Guys, any ideal where to buy the hirose balance plug (male and female)? ibasso is out of stock...


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> ...




The next ones I guess Fit Ear MH 335 DW or C 435 ?
Or maybe NT 6 Pro from Korea ?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> The next ones I guess Fit Ear MH 335 DW or C 435 ?
> Or maybe NT 6 Pro from Korea ?


 
 today, i blew off an lunch appointment so to enjoy the TG334 for 1.5 hours... when the office is empty, it is very ideal to enjoy music... I now learn to appreciate how "natural" the sound of 334...
  
 Spot on! my eyes are now on FitEar MH335DW... but I am an impatient guy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the waiting for CIEM may not agree with me...


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> The next ones I guess Fit Ear MH 335 DW or C 435 ?
> Or maybe NT 6 Pro from Korea ?


That is MY plan now...between 435 and NT6.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> today, i blew off an lunch appointment so to enjoy the TG334 for 1.5 hours... when the office is empty, it is very ideal to enjoy music... I now learn to appreciate how "natural" the sound of 334...
> 
> Spot on! my eyes are now on FitEar MH335DW... but I am an impatient guy... the waiting for CIEM may not agree with me...




Enjoy your Fit Ear 334 , you will love MH 335 DW


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> That is MY plan now...between 435 and NT6.




Hi Michael 
No more MH 335 DW now ?
What is the SQ different between MH 335 DW vs C 435 !
I saw Average Joe table : NT 6 pro is excellent Ciem 
I am waiting for your impression than I will follow you


----------



## rudi0504

My favourite iem for sleeping is Phonak 232 

Source : IPhone 4s
Dac : Cyberlabs Class - dB 1,69 Vrms version 
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Iem : Phonak 232 
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER cable balance RSA to RSA 
 Moon Audio mini USB to Lod silver dragon v1

SQ 
Never boring SQ forever


----------



## Barra

rudi0504 said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > That is MY plan now...between 435 and NT6.
> ...




Hey rudi, please go with the nt6 pro, we need more outspoken owners, especially with all the toys you have to provide prospective. It's my only CIEM so I cannot provide comparisons like average_joe, but I can tell you that I am extremely pleased with my purchase. They definitely have the wow factor of my LCD2s even though they have a different signature. The clarity, slam, detailed resolution, and 3D sound stage are amazing. They and my LCD2s provide a full size speaker/live type presentation in contrast to all my other headphones and IEMs. What is unique to the nt6 pro IMO is the ability to hear the detail, resonanance, and slam of each bass note individually as opposed to being compressed into a smoothed over unified bass slam. It's something you have to hear to understand.

Do you accept the challenge?


----------



## LFC_SL

rudi0504 said:


> My favourite iem for sleeping is Phonak 232
> 
> Source : IPhone 4s
> Dac : Cyberlabs Class - dB 1,69 Vrms version
> ...



I assume as the PFE 232 needs more power than your average iem to drive you do not get hiss with mk3b? With my pico power I find the PFE 232 more balanced and mids come to the fore more

Is your alo new btw? Do not remember you having it before. Am still in two minds whether to get a balanced amp to pair with clas -db


----------



## mpawluk91

romee said:


> My always changing rig.
> 
> Simple, clean, and pocketable.


Nice man I just bought my brother some yamaha pro 400 in black like yours,

Amazon had them for 160 bucks new so I jumped on it.

Btw my bro isn't going to open them until tomorrow because his birthday but I was wondering HOW DO THEY SOUND?


----------



## starcraft2

Love the gears but I have a doubt. Some guys have ipods with just one device added. Others have two devices. I understand that in the first case it is an amp connect with a LOD. But in the second case what configuration is it? Ipod+LOD+ Amp+ what?


----------



## mpawluk91

starcraft2 said:


> Love the gears but I have a doubt. Some guys have ipods with just one device added. Others have two devices. I understand that in the first case it is an amp connect with a LOD. But in the second case what configuration is it? Ipod+LOD+ Amp+ what?


A dac but most of them you can't connect to an ipod because the ipod only does analog out


----------



## RoMee

mpawluk91 said:


> Nice man I just bought my brother some yamaha pro 400 in black like yours,
> 
> Amazon had them for 160 bucks new so I jumped on it.
> 
> Btw my bro isn't going to open them until tomorrow because his birthday but I was wondering HOW DO THEY SOUND?


 
  
 They sound great! I put them right up there with the M100 and MDR-1R.


----------



## LFC_SL

starcraft2 said:


> Love the gears but I have a doubt. Some guys have ipods with just one device added. Others have two devices. I understand that in the first case it is an amp connect with a LOD. But in the second case what configuration is it? Ipod+LOD+ Amp+ what?


 
  
 iDevice dac pulling digital signal out under MFI programme. Of which there are hundreds of threads so happy reading


----------



## vincent215

Top (right to left) AK120 / HiFiMan 901 / iBasso R10
Bottom (left to right) Vision Ears / 1964 Ears / JH Audio / UM
  
 I wish it's mine. Pics from a local shop showing their IEM Demo.


----------



## Mimouille

vincent215 said:


> [COLOR=333333]Top (right to left) AK120 / HiFiMan 901 / iBasso R10[/COLOR][COLOR=333333]
> [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]Bottom (left to right) Vision Ears / 1964 Ears / JH Audio / UM[/COLOR]
> 
> I wish it's mine. Pics from a local shop showing their IEM Demo.


order on the bottom is more likely JH, 1964, UM and Vision Ears. which iem sounds best?


----------



## kimvictor

vincent215 said:


> Top (right to left) AK120 / HiFiMan 901 / iBasso R10
> Bottom (left to right) Vision Ears / 1964 Ears / JH Audio / UM
> 
> I wish it's mine. Pics from a local shop showing their IEM Demo.


 
 Hell of a set up. Too bad it's not yours.


----------



## rudi0504

vincent215 said:


> [COLOR=333333]Top (right to left) AK120 / HiFiMan 901 / iBasso R10[/COLOR][COLOR=333333]
> [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]Bottom (left to right) Vision Ears / 1964 Ears / JH Audio / UM[/COLOR]
> 
> I wish it's mine. Pics from a local shop showing their IEM Demo.




I have two dap : 

AK 120 
HDP R10 
HM 901 still on my wish list 

 Ans 2 Ciems : 
Jh 16 pro 
Um Miracle 
The other two brand I haven't heard them


----------



## mpawluk91

I just got the Yamaha pro 400 and man am I impressed!
Supposedly it's known to have a somewhat weak sub bass but I don't know what people are smoking because it has more bass than my ue 6000



Here's some of my other gear as well


----------



## PeterCheng

Newbie  my one and only rig 
ipod touch 4 with all alac files-> fiio e5 -> fiio L10-> pfe 112 grey filters, bass light but sooo accurate to my ears xD


----------



## bunchi99

My only rig and life-saver in office on a Saturday!


----------



## DMinor

My DIYimod Limited Edition. This thing not just looks good.


----------



## PeterCheng

dminor said:


> My DIYimod Limited Edition. This thing not just looks good.




Wow that classic looks nice  good job mate ^_^


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> My DIYimod Limited Edition. This thing not just looks good.


How do you make it look like that? I've seen a few. Is there a place that sells clear front and back plates?


----------



## Rebkos

mpawluk91 said:


> How do you make it look like that? I've seen a few. Is there a place that sells clear front and back plates?


 
  
 Bought my clear panel here:
  
http://www.rapidrepair.com/shop/1641-ivue-clear-panel-video-kit-full.html
  
  
 Thats how it looks now


----------



## DMinor

petercheng said:


> Wow that classic looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks
  


mpawluk91 said:


> How do you make it look like that? I've seen a few. Is there a place that sells clear front and back plates?


 
  
 The clear front is sold per last post. That is supposedly the look if you use everything with that kit but I wanted to do something different.
  
 The back plate is still the metal one no change.


----------



## asdafaasda

My setup arrived this week, but I think that I will be moving back into desktop audio, since I find myself being at my desk listening more than on the move.


----------



## miceblue

rebkos said:


> mpawluk91 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you make it look like that? I've seen a few. Is there a place that sells clear front and back plates?
> ...


 
  
  


dminor said:


> My DIYimod Limited Edition. This thing not just looks good.


 
 Woah! Those look totally awesome!
  
 Perhaps I'll get a second iPod 5 or 5.5G and mod it like that. Or maybe have the iMod installed. I'm not 100% sure what that does though.
  
 XD
 My dad was just looking over my shoulder and he was like "Woaaaaaaaaah is that a clear case??? That's really cool!"


----------



## DMinor

miceblue said:


> Woah! Those look totally awesome!
> 
> Perhaps I'll get a second iPod 5 or 5.5G and mod it like that. Or maybe have the iMod installed. I'm not 100% sure what that does though.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. If you don't diymod anything like soldering wires, it's not that difficult to install one yourself. The seller of the clear front has a video showing how this is installed. Just make sure to watch that video if you install it yourself.
  
 Here is my on-the-go pocket iPod (with the thin back plate). I used the left-over from that kit on this one. It wasn't a clean stripping for the ribbon from the wheel as you can see it from the pic. Anyways I didn't use the 3M double-side sticker either. I simply put some hot glues in those four holes and it holds the clear wheel great.


----------



## RUMAY408

DMinor I'm so glad you're back on here and the photo thread.  I felt like Rockboxing my iPod was pretty radical for me, but you take the DIY iPod mod to another level.


----------



## DMinor

rumay408 said:


> DMinor I'm so glad you're back on here and the photo thread.  I felt like Rockboxing my iPod was pretty radical for me, but you take the DIY iPod mod to another level.


 
  
 Thanks. For me modding these ipods is now a hobby for fun, as I am collecting and use these ipods as my music library. I no longer back up to portable drives instead I back up to these ipods. A 128GB SSD (CF or SDXC + adapter) now costs only 100 bucks or a little bit more. I consider that affordable for all my ipods. Then you have the best UI and rockbox. That wolfson chip is no joke, and with a direct-out bypass, the dedicated caps and LOD what I don't have enough is the time to listen to my music.


----------



## spkrs01

The SE5 and DX50
  
 A good sounding and very portable rig for me.......


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice


----------



## rudi0504

I want share how to handle with care your Brass body from Ko Jo KM - 01 amp :

Note : solid dye CNC brass is very fast oxidise

To pretend fast oxidise process , please do as follow

1. Every time you change the battery , please clean up your finger print with lens cloth or
 Eye wear cloth .
 Finger print is oily can fasten oxidise process.
2. Wrape the whole body with lens / eye wear cloth like my picture above
3. Wrape with anti slip mate and use rubber to tighten the wrapping units

Enjoy your longer shining your brass body like Ko Jo Amp


----------



## rudi0504

For critical listening my TH 900

Source : normally CD player Stello CDA 500 by my friend
Use AK 120
Dac : portable dac IBasso DB 2 mod
Amp : T + A tube pre amp P 10.2 Germany
Headphone : Fostex TH 900

SQ : heavenly sound quality with CD player and external dac


----------



## Marleybob217

spkrs01 said:


> The SE5 and DX50
> 
> A good sounding and very portable rig for me.......


 
 Very nice!
  
 How does this setup hold compared to higher end stacks? If you have ever used any stacks that is ^.^


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> The SE5 and DX50
> 
> A good sounding and very portable rig for me.......




Congrats Gavin For Your new DAP DX 50

How is the SQ compare to AK 100 at the same price range


----------



## Hobgoblinpie

DX50 -> Fiio E12 -> AKG K550
 Cowon J3 -> Fiio E11 -> Audio Technica ATH-ES55


----------



## SkyBleu

hobgoblinpie said:


> DX50 -> Fiio E12 -> AKG K550
> Cowon J3 -> Fiio E11 -> Audio Technica ATH-ES55




That J3 looks really big in that picture! Nice DX50 rig btw.


----------



## Hobgoblinpie

skybleu said:


> That J3 looks really big in that picture! Nice DX50 rig btw.


 
  
 Yeah the J3 is around 5mm longer, but nearly half as thick (J3 and DX50 are around the same width). With the case on the J3 is around 7mm longer and only 2mm thinner than the DX50. But this is pretty good, considering how powerful the DX50s amp is.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

spkrs01 said:


> The SE5 and DX50
> 
> A good sounding and very portable rig for me.......


 
  
  
 First to post....lol
  
 Congrats on the get...


----------



## SkyBleu

hobgoblinpie said:


> Yeah the J3 is around 5mm longer, but nearly half as thick (J3 and DX50 are around the same width). With the case on the J3 is around 7mm longer and only 2mm thinner than the DX50. But this is pretty good, considering how powerful the DX50s amp is.




Yes very good indeed

The J3 looks very wide in the picture due to the perspective, I'd assume.

Out of those two rigs, which do you prefer more?


----------



## skalkman

Just found my old pair of Pioneer HDJ-1000 and are giving them a listen through my FiiO X3.
 Waiting for a FiiO E12 to pair up with my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250Ω.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> I want share how to handle with care your Brass body from Ko Jo KM - 01 amp :
> 
> Note : solid dye CNC brass is very fast oxidise
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rudi,
  
 Were you trying different batteries for sound quality?  Don't lie, you were..........lol


----------



## SkyBleu

buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Were you trying different batteries for sound quality?  Don't lie, you were..........lol




LOL^
You made my day, haha.

"Cleaner" power, my friend!


----------



## Hobgoblinpie

skybleu said:


> Yes very good indeed
> 
> The J3 looks very wide in the picture due to the perspective, I'd assume.
> 
> Out of those two rigs, which do you prefer more?


 
  
 It depends on what I want. If I'm looking for the most detailed, the DX50 by itself wins out. Detailed with a wide soundstage, the J3+E12 and DX50+E12 are comparable, though DX50+E12 is still better imo. The DX50 by itself doesn't sound closed in, but the E12 sounds wider, though the DX50 is more detailed and separates instruments better (this may sound counterintuitive, but it makes sense in my mind). 
  
 I wouldn't really use the E11 for anything now, besides as a cheap carry around. If someone I know complains about low headphone volume in person, I'll probably give it to them. The E11 was really just so the J3 had something to sit on in this photo lol.
  
 The DX50 + E12 is not worse than the DX50 by itself, but the wide soundstage of the DX50 sacrifices sound of the sharpness of the DX50. When I'm listening to music before I fall to sleep, I'd rather have the wide soundstage and smoother sound, but when I'm fully awake I'd rather have the DX50 by itself.
  
 I kind of glad that this is the conclusion, as I only recently bought the E12, and this has given it some use (as well as use with the J3).


----------



## skalkman

hobgoblinpie said:


> DX50 -> Fiio E12 -> AKG K550
> Cowon J3 -> Fiio E11 -> Audio Technica ATH-ES55


 
  
 Lovely setups my good sir!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

hobgoblinpie said:


> It depends on what I want. If I'm looking for the most detailed, the DX50 by itself wins out. Detailed with a wide soundstage, the J3+E12 and DX50+E12 are comparable, though DX50+E12 is still better imo. The DX50 by itself doesn't sound closed in, but the E12 sounds wider, though the DX50 is more detailed and separates instruments better (this may sound counterintuitive, but it makes sense in my mind).
> 
> I wouldn't really use the E11 for anything now, besides as a cheap carry around. If someone I know complains about low headphone volume in person, I'll probably give it to them. The E11 was really just so the J3 had something to sit on in this photo lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comparison as I am also interested the synergy between E12 and DX50, much appreciated ... However, I really cannot go back to J3 after using AK100 then X3 and now DX50...especially when I feel that so much detail is being missed out on the J3... Also, the EQ feels pointless... this is just really my opinion, I do rock my J3 in the gym occasionally.


----------



## Hobgoblinpie

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks for the comparison as I am also interested the synergy between E12 and DX50, much appreciated ... However, I really cannot go back to J3 after using AK100 then X3 and now DX50...especially when I feel that so much detail is being missed out on the J3... Also, the EQ feels pointless... this is just really my opinion, I do rock my J3 in the gym occasionally.


 
  
 I used the EQ to help out my earphones. They were a pair of Sennheiser CX550 - pretty good, but way too fragile. Had them about 6 months of light use before they gave in, so I switched to a pair of ATH-ES55 and never looked back. I've never used the X3 or AK100, but the DX50 is definitely more detailed than the J3. The DX50 + E12 is not a bad pair. For casual listening I actually prefer it, because it's less fatiguing (as smoother sound always is). With my K550s, the DX50 is sharp, and surprisingly sometimes sibilant. Not painfully so, but 'ch', 'tch', 's' and 'z' sounds are more noticeable without the E12 than with it. With the E12 it isn't 'undetailed', just a bit less detailed than without it. Really the E12 just helps balance between width and detail. Plus you have the easy bass boost if you should require it.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

hobgoblinpie said:


> I used the EQ to help out my earphones. They were a pair of Sennheiser CX550 - pretty good, but way too fragile. Had them about 6 months of light use before they gave in, so I switched to a pair of ATH-ES55 and never looked back. I've never used the X3 or AK100, but the DX50 is definitely more detailed than the J3. The DX50 + E12 is not a bad pair. For casual listening I actually prefer it, because it's less fatiguing (as smoother sound always is). With my K550s, the DX50 is sharp, and surprisingly sometimes sibilant. Not painfully so, but 'ch', 'tch', 's' and 'z' sounds are more noticeable without the E12 than with it. With the E12 it isn't 'undetailed', just a bit less detailed than without it. Really the E12 just helps balance between width and detail. Plus you have the easy bass boost if you should require it.


 
 Good stuff, thanks for the detailed info.. I also order the ltd. ed E12, it should be fun to try the opamp rolling..


----------



## SkyBleu

hobgoblinpie said:


> It depends on what I want. If I'm looking for the most detailed, the DX50 by itself wins out. Detailed with a wide soundstage, the J3+E12 and DX50+E12 are comparable, though DX50+E12 is still better imo. The DX50 by itself doesn't sound closed in, but the E12 sounds wider, though the DX50 is more detailed and separates instruments better (this may sound counterintuitive, but it makes sense in my mind).
> 
> I wouldn't really use the E11 for anything now, besides as a cheap carry around. If someone I know complains about low headphone volume in person, I'll probably give it to them. The E11 was really just so the J3 had something to sit on in this photo lol.
> 
> ...




Ahh, so judging from that, I guess it could be said that the instrumental separation and detailing is a bit aggressive?

I agree with the E11 part, haha. It's seems more like a paper weight at times for me.

Anyways, the DX50 and E12 sounds like quite the package with a few minor sacrifices for buttery smoothness.


----------



## Mimouille

Let me tell you this combo kicks ass. Hifiman 901 balanced amp card + Flat-4 Kaede = crazy soundstage and clarity.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

mimouille said:


> Let me tell you this combo kicks ass. Hifiman 901 balanced amp card + Flat-4 Kaede = crazy soundstage and clarity.




But Kaede isnt available... I got a frd to call up Fujiya to confirm..i have a question meaning to ask, is it possible to recable these iem?


----------



## Mimouille

cosmicholyghost said:


> But Kaede isnt available... I got a frd to call up Fujiya to confirm..i have a question meaning to ask, is it possible to recable these iem?


I would never take the risk to recable such a precious iem. I think there is one for sale on the FS forum now.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

mimouille said:


> I would never take the risk to recable such a precious iem. I think there is one for sale on the FS forum now.


 
 Thanks for the pointer... I am going to Tokyo soon so I will try my luck there first... I only wish I could one day no longer need to look at price tag before purchase...


----------



## AnakChan

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks for the pointer... I am going to Tokyo soon so I will try my luck there first... I only wish I could one day no longer need to look at price tag before purchase...


 
  
 You're gonna be hard pressed trying to find the Kaede from Fujiya or from e-earphone. Whether Yamagishi-san will have one or two for sale at this tea shop, I don't know but I doubt it. See Dimitri's (Musica Acoustic's) post.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

anakchan said:


> You're gonna be hard pressed trying to find the Kaede from Fujiya or from e-earphone. Whether Yamagishi-san will have one or two for sale at this tea shop, I don't know but I doubt it. See Dimitri's (Musica Acoustic's) post.


 
 thanks for the tip... sigh... looks like I am out of luck after reading... I can only blame myself for joining this game too late.... on the bright side, there are still many interesting stuff to look out for in Tokyo...


----------



## Rommel V

Whats tha





jmwreck said:


>


 whats that case for your Sansa Fuze and where did you bought it?


----------



## skalkman

Got my FiiO E12 today. Love it!
 Sounds even better than i expected.


----------



## JoeDoe

skalkman said:


> Got my FiiO E12 today. Love it!
> Sounds even better than i expected.




I assume since they are both Fiio products, the E 12 and X.3 pair wonderfully?


----------



## miceblue

I must be the only one who didn't like the E12 out of the package; that or my ears have been spoiled by the O2's performance. >.>

I'm not a big fan of the E12's sound.


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> LOL^
> You made my day, haha.
> 
> "Cleaner" power, my friend!







buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Were you trying different batteries for sound quality?  Don't lie, you were..........lol




Hi all 

Yes I have tried many battery brand for all my amps

For Ko Jo Amp KM - 01 is Duracell alkaline is the winner to produce the best SQ

Please try by your self with your portable amp with different brand 

It unbelievable before you try by your self , hearing is believing "


----------



## skalkman

joedoe said:


> I assume since they are both Fiio products, the E 12 and X.3 pair wonderfully?


 
  
 Haven't really tried other DAP and amp pairings, so I don't really have anything to compare with in that area.
 Though I do have some experiance with other audio equipment and this comdo sounds good to me.


----------



## Jason36

Listening to these at the moment:

AK120 > Beyerdynamic T70p (dual entry mod and Forza Audio Works Claire HPC)


----------



## JoeDoe

X3 -> Hybrid DIY cable -> reshelled TF10. This is probably the biggest sense of space I've ever heard from IEMs. Very excited to say the least.


----------



## audiofreakie

@spkrs01, same as Rudy, how it sounds compare to ak100, think to upgrade my ipod classic.


----------



## spkrs01

audiofreakie said:


> @spkrs01, same as Rudy, how it sounds compare to ak100, think to upgrade my ipod classic.


 
  
 If you are referring to the DX50....it is a game changer at the price point!
  
 Sounds good direct and very good on the Line Out with amp!!!
  
 Highly recommended.......


----------



## audiofreakie

@spkrs01, thanks man, will order this baby when available in Indonesia 

One more question, what impedance/ohm range this dap can handle?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

should i buy the c3 + c&c bh or wait for the dx50 ? can someone compare it for me ? thanks !


----------



## rudi0504

Battle 3 japans high end Musketeer 

Source : AK 120 stock 
Amps : Ko Jo KM - 01
 Mass Ko Bo 385 loaner from friend 
 Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature Pro 
Cable : Tralucent UBER mini to mini
 Diy mini to mini 
 Oyaide headphone cable 

Please share your opinion here and rank these 3 high end Amps 

Thank you 



From left to right :
Mass Ko Bo 385 > Ko Jo KM - 01 > Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## kingice10

X2 Mass Kobo is really an excellent amp...I compared it to the Ko Jo KM. But I have not compared it to my RSA amp.


----------



## rudi0504

kingice10 said:


> X2 Mass Kobo is really an excellent amp...I compared it to the Ko Jo KM. But I have not compared it to my RSA amp.




You prefer Mass Ko Bo 385 than Ko Jo KM - 01

What kind of source and headphone or iem did you use ?


----------



## kingice10

I'm using my JH16s when I tried in Jaben SG using J3 as DAP. The sound from the amp made the bass of JH16 controlled and more focused. The soundstage is also impressively wider. The resolution became better from a very good stock resolution of J3-JH16


----------



## rudi0504

kingice10 said:


> I'm using my JH16s when I tried in Jaben SG using J3 as DAP. The sound from the amp made the bass of JH16 controlled and more focused. The soundstage is also impressively wider. The resolution became better from a very good stock resolution of J3-JH16




I am agreed with your impression 
Did you heard hiss in your Jh 16 ?


----------



## rudi0504

I tried to reduce the hiss use my Er 4 P 75 ohm Adapter .
The Result for hiss is very good , almost gone the hiss
But this 75 ohm adapter reduce the SQ from Ko Bo a lot , the SQ now like 
Mono amp hahaha


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ah good. I have etys 75ohm adapter too and it reduces the sound quality to my ears too.


----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> Ah good. I have etys 75ohm adapter too and it reduces the sound quality to my ears too.




Long time I never use with my er 4 p , with 75 ohm adapter can change to er 4 s
Since this 75 ohm adapter reduce the SQ , I never use it anymore.

Unless tonight as I try to reduce the hiss from Mass Ko Bo 385 .


----------



## AnakChan

@Rudi, you know you're missing the MH Audio HA-11 right ?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> @Rudi, you know you're missing the MH Audio HA-11 right ?




Good morning Sean 

Yes it is you are right I miss MA HA 11, because in Indonesia only my best friend has this amp .
He said the SQ is warm and detail 
In low gain got hiss 
But funny think in high gain ZERO hiss

If you have time to compare please share here 
Between these 4 high end Amps
Wagnus Epsilon S
Ko Jo KM - 01
Mass Ko Bo 385
MA HA 11

Thank you


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

one more Japanese amp to put under the radar....... decision decision decision.....


----------



## VisceriousZERO

i just tried the MAHA11 and it sounded amazing... i just dont like the 2x 9v haha...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Great... Possible to elaborate a little....? Thansks


----------



## H20Fidelity

I really enjoy this pairing, I've been using it everyday recently. Rather attached we're together.


----------



## miceblue

^ that's a beautiful photo


----------



## DMinor

Just made a gold LOD, yes gold both the plug and the two channels - well not 100% gold. Used two copper wires for the grounds (pin 1 & 2). The silver/gold from Qables, the copper wires from Plussound and Homegrown Audio respectively. Yeah I know you don't need two grounds but I want to try different things.
  
 This thing doesn't sound bad. I mean not too bad.


----------



## SkyBleu

dminor said:


> Just made a gold LOD, yes gold both the plug and the two channels - well not 100% gold. Used two copper wires for the grounds (pin 1 & 2). The silver/gold from Qables, the copper wires from Plussound and Homegrown Audio respectively. Yeah I know you don't need two grounds but I want to try different things.
> 
> This thing doesn't sound bad. I mean not too bad. :wink_face:




Very nice! 

More pics of the LOD and cables used please!


----------



## DMinor

skybleu said:


> Very nice!
> 
> More pics of the LOD and cables used please!


 
  
 Thanks. I am trying to experiment all kinds of LOD's. My next diy LOD will be using the toxic drunken silver.


----------



## pcyco

hallo
  
 where did you all get the lod plugs for the ipod.
 im sure i only use the wrong searching therms. 
  
 thanks for helping
  
 thomas


----------



## DMinor

pcyco said:


> hallo
> 
> where did you all get the lod plugs for the ipod.
> im sure i only use the wrong searching therms.
> ...


 
  
 If you were asking me, I got that gold plug from a local Radioshack store. That plug came with screws so you could actually just clamp the wires without soldering to the plug. But I like to solder everything so I just threw away those screws, especially I used two wires for ground. Also clamping the strands is not very reliable connection I think.
  
 If you want to get other plugs, Qables is a good source and I have ordered a couple of times from there. Good service and quick shipping.
  
 http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76


----------



## sp3llv3xit

romee said:


> My always changing rig.
> 
> Simple, clean, and pocketable.


 
  
 Yey! HPH500!  How are they, sir???

 I am planning to get one as my portable come Christmas!


----------



## pcyco

hallo
  
 thanks DMinor
 thats exactly what i mean!
  
 if anyone knows a source in europe it would be great 
  
 regards
  
 thomas


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sp3llv3xit said:


> Yey! HPH500!  How are they, sir???
> 
> I am planning to get one as my portable come Christmas!


 
  





 *GASP* The HPH-500!
 Yes, pray tell, how do they sound? Those things look amazing!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

pcyco said:


> hallo
> 
> thanks DMinor
> thats exactly what i mean!
> ...


 
  
 Toxic Cables is based out of the UK.  But be prepared to wait...


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

pcyco said:


> hallo
> 
> thanks DMinor
> thats exactly what i mean!
> ...


 
 Well, you could buy one of these and do some Frankenstein work on it.
 http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-kabel-Stereo-Klinke-iPhone/dp/B00580HBYU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1378898808&sr=8-4&keywords=LOD


----------



## mtthefirst

pcyco said:


> hallo
> 
> thanks DMinor
> thats exactly what i mean!
> ...


 
  
 Forza Audioworks in Poland is another one.


----------



## Mooses9

spkrs01 said:


> If you are referring to the DX50....it is a game changer at the price point!
> 
> Sounds good direct and very good on the Line Out with amp!!!
> 
> Highly recommended.......




Thats what I was thinking definitely at that price point its very very hard to beat esp coming from ibasso definitely a quality company.


----------



## rudi0504

My new amp Mass Ko Bo 385 set up 

Source : AK 120
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable balance RSA
Cable : Tralucent UBER mini to mini
Norse Audio Adapter RSA female to mini
SQ is very good , if no HISS IS EXCELLENT



Out the box pictures : 
Inside the box is only japan instruction manual in japan language and warranty card 

The amp Ko Bo it self wrap only with plastic wrap 









For my personal impression between 3 japan high end amps , please my thread below :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/649717/portable-headphone-amplifier-wagnus-bialbero-epsilon-s-impression-and-appreciation-thread/120


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Congrats, Rudi! Hope you enjoy your new purchase... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Based on your impressions, 385 may not be so useful for me


----------



## pcyco

tom yum goong said:


> Well, you could buy one of these and do some Frankenstein work on it.
> http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-kabel-Stereo-Klinke-iPhone/dp/B00580HBYU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1378898808&sr=8-4&keywords=LOD


 
  
 i thought exactly about that 
  
 maybe the easiest and cheapest way
 --
 thomas


----------



## pcyco

mtthefirst said:


> Forza Audioworks in Poland is another one.


 
  
 i have an forza cable 
  
 i thought about building one by myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 --
 thomas


----------



## Brendanz

pcyco said:


> i have an forza cable
> 
> i thought about building one by myself
> --
> thomas


Does your Forza cable oxidize?


----------



## pcyco

brendanz said:


> Does your Forza cable oxidize?


 
  
 hallo
  
 no but i got it 3 weeks ago.
  
 the buildingquality seems to be good!
 lets see what happens after more time.
 --
 thomas


----------



## IceClass

Between the guy with 35 portable amps and a dozen DACs and the dude with a gold LOD, portable Head-Fi has clearly segued into an arms race mentality.
  
 I can't wait for the guy with a hundred amps and titanium LODs.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Congrats, Rudi! Hope you enjoy your new purchase...  Based on your impressions, 385 may not be so useful for me




Thank you CosmicHolyGhost

Ko Bo 385 is very good amp , but not for iem


----------



## AnakChan

I shared this pix in the Analog Squared Paper thread, and thought I may as well share it here too :-
  
 AK120, Mezzo Soprano mini2mini, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 (new leather case arrived this evening), Tralucent silver cables, FitEar MH335DW


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> I shared this pix in the Analog Squared Paper thread, and thought I may as well share it here too :-
> 
> AK120, Mezzo Soprano mini2mini, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 (new leather case arrived this evening), Tralucent silver cables, FitEar MH335DW




Wow looks very cool rigs Sean
How is the Tralucent silver cable compare to 000 cable for fit ear MH 335 DW ?
Mezzo Soprano mini2mini look like silver cable too ?
Is the SQ from TU 96 a bit warm , that you put silver cable ?
Thank you


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Wow looks very cool rigs Sean
> How is the Tralucent silver cable compare to 000 cable for fit ear MH 335 DW ?
> Mezzo Soprano mini2mini look like silver cable too ?
> Is the SQ from TU 96 a bit warm , that you put silver cable ?
> Thank you


 
  
  
 Funny that you ask about the warmth. You're right that this isn't my ideal setup as the TUR-06 (to me) has a bass thump emphasis and the 335 is already quite warm, despite the Tralucent Silver cable. The SigDJ (despite being bassy) does seem to benefit from the TUR-06 thump, as well as the KEF M500.
  
 I think the Mezzo Soprano is silver. I keep asking Phanom and I also keep forgetting . As for the Tralucent Silver cable though, I wrote my thoughts here on the FitEar CIEM page.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Sean 

What I mean like my home tube pre ampT+A P 10.2 , is to warm or like wa6 se is not to warm for the tube amp .

I try to find after market cable fro my MH 335 DW that can open up the high for me

I have alo cable and Fit Ear 000 cable , they haven't make to my taste .i like the SQ from 1+2 for the high

I heard C 435 has better detail and more sparkle in high than MH 335 DW , is that right Sean ?


----------



## spook76

iPhone 5--Lightning to 30 pin adapter--Headphone Lounge silver LOD--RSA Protector--Headphone Lounge silver balanced cables--Shure SE846


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> 
> What I mean like my home tube pre ampT+A P 10.2 , is to warm or like wa6 se is not to warm for the tube amp .
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't actually have enough experience with the 435 to comment unfortunately. I tried it so long ago and many other IEMs in between that time till now that I can't remember what the 435 sounded like. I hope to meet VisceriousZERO later this week and should be able to compare his Whiplashes with my borrowed Tralucents.


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> I shared this pix in the Analog Squared Paper thread, and thought I may as well share it here too :-
> 
> AK120, Mezzo Soprano mini2mini, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 (new leather case arrived this evening), Tralucent silver cables, FitEar MH335DW
> 
> ...


 


 Very nice, very nice indeed AnakChan.


----------



## DMinor

iceclass said:


> Between the guy with 35 portable amps and a dozen DACs and the dude with a gold LOD, portable Head-Fi has clearly segued into an arms race mentality.
> 
> I can't wait for the guy with a hundred amps and titanium LODs.


 
  
 How could it possibly be an arm race with a DIY LOD cost 12 bucks? Speaking of amps, I probably had more than 100 in the past but those were one-time disposable ones.


----------



## thegrobe

dminor said:


> How could it possibly be an arm race with a DIY LOD cost 12 bucks? Speaking of amps, I probably had more than 100 in the past but those were one-time disposable ones.




I think this fellow is under the impression it's PURE gold in that LOD? You're meaning it's silver wire with only 1% gold - I'm guessing that's what you used correct me if I'm wrong. That wire is reasonable, not arms race stuff.

What exactly do you mean by "one-time disposable" amplifiers? Lost me there. 

Dude if you're tossing amplifiers after one use, maybe you've got the $$$ for pure gold wire. Haha. And a Bentley or two.


----------



## DMinor

thegrobe said:


> I think this fellow is under the impression it's PURE gold in that LOD? You're meaning it's silver wire with only 1% gold - I'm guessing that's what you used correct me if I'm wrong. That wire is reasonable, not arms race stuff.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "one-time disposable" amplifiers? Lost me there.
> 
> Dude if you're tossing amplifiers after one use, maybe you've got the $$$ for pure gold wire. Haha. And a Bentley or two.


 
  
 Haha my friend that's a joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I was getting tired of using the Viablue's over and again, so I bought this 6 bucks gold plated plug from a local Radioshack the other day. Your are correct the silver/gold wires are from Qables.
  
 arms race? LOL. Now if you want a basketball race, count me in!


----------



## stefzulj

My new toy


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## lee730

Spiral Ear SE5 and Studio V 3rd ANV.


----------



## RoMee

My simple rig.
  

  
 But


----------



## lee730

I remember having a Sansa Fuze+. The sound was a slight improvement over the first gen Fuze. It seemed to have a bit more power as well. The UI was really bad though when you add a lot of music. Did they ever fix that? I was bitching up a storm but never got anywhere with them. So I sold it off to a friend.


----------



## RoMee

lee730 said:


> I remember having a Sansa Fuze+. The sound was a slight improvement over the first gen Fuze. It seemed to have a bit more power as well. The UI was really bad though when you add a lot of music. Did they ever fix that? I was bitching up a storm but never got anywhere with them. So I sold it off to a friend.


 
  
 I haven't add more than 8GB of music so I don't know, but for some reason it doesn't display my flac files correctly, luckily rockbox fix that. Personally I prefer the old Fuze over the Fuze +.


----------



## lee730

romee said:


> I haven't add more than 8GB of music so I don't know, but for some reason it doesn't display my flac files correctly, luckily rockbox fix that. Personally I prefer the old Fuze over the Fuze +.


 
  
 Oh so it has rockbox. That alone probably fixed the issues with slow playback with multiple files.
  
 Regarding your flac files possibly try change the tagging. Maybe it needs IDv3.2 tags to properly show info. I needed to use this particular tag to get album art to show up for mp3s on the DX100. Not that it applies to your situation. But maybe worth a try. I actually had issues with my music files on my Sansa Fuze until I properly cleaned the tags removing the junk and applied ID3v2.3 ISO-8859-1 tags. This was when I was using mp3 though so not sure if that specific setting is applicable to FLAC. But I know FLAC can carry the 2.3 tagging so it's possible. Once I did all the above the Fuze would finish scanning within 5 minutes opposed to 15+ minutes with well over 3,000 songs.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/mp3tag-setup-guide


----------



## RoMee

All my flac are tagged with Mp3tag and none of my other players have any problems with it. But it doesn't matter since rockbox fixed all issues I had with the stock firmware.


----------



## miceblue

I wonder if Rockbox can ever be bested. It's probably the best UI I've encountered for a portable music player.


----------



## JoeDoe

miceblue said:


> I wonder if Rockbox can ever be bested. It's probably the best UI I've encountered for a portable music player.


 

Probably not. The fact that it's open source means that it is constantly being improved by people who are using it actively. That's a hard system to best.


----------



## lee730

Probably only by Apple and even then there are cons such as being limited on what you can do to the device due to their proprietary nature.


----------



## AnakChan

More pix ppl :-


----------



## kimvictor

anakchan said:


> More pix ppl :-


 
  
 Is that flat 4 Sean?


----------



## doublea71

Those flat-4s don't look very comfortable - they look like beer steins with the handle thingies (that seem to serve no purpose). I assume that I'm wrong about the comfort.


----------



## lee730

doublea71 said:


> Those flat-4s don't look very comfortable - they look like beer steins with the handle thingies (that seem to serve no purpose). I assume that I'm wrong about the comfort.


 
  
 When I wore them down comfort was an issue with the housing hurting an area inside my ears. The comply tips did help in this regards but at the expense of the sound IMO. My solution is to wear them over ear. Most of the IEM in this case sits inside my ear opposed to sitting outside when you wear them down.


----------



## Mimouille

Da Rig, ladies.


----------



## MadMoxxi




----------



## Tom Yum Goong

And another DX50 rig!
 Really happy with my purchase


----------



## audiotechkid




----------



## snapple10

Friday night rig


----------



## knights




----------



## Mimouille

knights said:


> >


 
 Your pics are always the nicest.


----------



## snapple10

I know, very professional 
What camera is that ? Given user experience
plays a part


----------



## ethan7000

madmoxxi said:


>



Borderlands!


----------



## knights

mimouille said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...




Thanks man



snapple10 said:


> I know, very professional What camera is that ? Given user experienceplays a part




I previously used Canon 60D. But lately, all pics are taken by Sony NEX6, and im not still a @ pro level


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Nice photos Jay!


----------



## angelo898

the nex6 is a good camera


----------



## DMinor

The synergy from the UHA-6S MK2, this home-made LOD and those 3 million uF caps has proven (to these ears) to be the top winner. Really amazing sound.


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


>




Very Sharp and artistik picture and very Good dac amp combo too


----------



## rudi0504

Please Guess Which set Up has better SQ and Synergy With Ko Bo 385 amp ?

Source : AK 120
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER. Mini to Mini 



Source : Iphone 4 S
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature DJ 
Cable : USB to Lod diy Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable 



Please Share Here 

Thank you


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> Please Guess Which set Up has better SQ and Synergy With Ko Bo 385 amp ?
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
> ...




What cable are you running on the Signature DJ?

Any links to that cable, Rudi?


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> What cable are you running on the Signature DJ?
> 
> Any links to that cable, Rudi?




HI SkyBleu
I used Stock cable from Sig DJ 
I have 2 stock cable : One is Silver cable With mid as seen In My picture
 And the Other One In black Colour


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> HI SkyBleu
> I used Stock cable from Sig DJ
> I have 2 stock cable : One is Silver cable With mid as seen In My picture
> And the Other One In black Colour




Oh I see! Nice cable


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Oh I see! Nice cable




Ultrasone Sig DJ Stock cable :


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


>


 
  
 WOW! Teach me how to take those pictures!  nice rig too!


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> WOW! Teach me how to take those pictures!  nice rig too!


 
  
 Yup, disposable cameras have come a long way since I last used one.


----------



## rudi0504

My Classic collection Grado HF 2 Limited Edition First Batch :

Source : AK 120 Stock 
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Headphone : Grado HF 2 First Batch Limited Edition 550 pcs


----------



## JoeDoe

Synergy between 225i and X3 is quite nice. I've been messing with an impedance adapter in all my setups and in this case it smooths the top end and gives a little more bass texture since I can crank the volume a little.


----------



## Destroyer95

So i was finally able to get an iPod Video 5.5 to replace my iPod touch 4g.
 So far I'm really impressed by its performance, especially the dac. Battery life isn't the best but its still ok.
  
 iPod Video 5.5 --> JDS Labs C421 --> Sennheiser Momentum


----------



## Achmedisdead

destroyer95 said:


> So i was finally able to get an iPod Video 5.5 to replace my iPod touch 4g.
> So far I'm really impressed by its performance, especially the dac. Battery life isn't the best but its still ok.
> 
> iPod Video 5.5 --> JDS Labs C421 --> Sennheiser Momentum


 
  
 Rockboxing helped the battery life of mine. With lossy files my 5.5 will play for about 25 hours using the headphone-out. I haven't tried a battery test with the line-out....I wonder if it would be different?


----------



## rudi0504

My Beyerdynamic T5p best set up :

Source : AK 120 stock
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : Beyerdynamic. T5p
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini cable 

SQ :
If you want the best SQ from your Beyerdynamic T5p , please pair it with Wagnus Epsilon S

This amp has best synergy .

High : very detail, sparkle very clear and clean high
Mid : very sweet and clear mid
Bass : the best bass impact I heard from portable amp 
Soundstage : wide and toll soundstage , like you hear in big concert hall
Separation : very good , that you can hear the individual instrument very clear.
Black background : very low noise floor that you hear very black background 

My IMO


----------



## Destroyer95

achmedisdead said:


> Rockboxing helped the battery life of mine. With lossy files my 5.5 will play for about 25 hours using the headphone-out. I haven't tried a battery test with the line-out....I wonder if it would be different?


 
  
 Thanks for the tip, I'll take a look into the whole rockbox thing later on


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## DMinor

destroyer95 said:


> So i was finally able to get an iPod Video 5.5 to replace my iPod touch 4g.
> So far I'm really impressed by its performance, especially the dac. Battery life isn't the best but its still ok.
> 
> iPod Video 5.5 --> JDS Labs C421 --> Sennheiser Momentum


 
  
 Swapping the stock HDD for a SSD (CF or SDXC with Tarkan adapter) will immediately boost the battery performance a lot. To me the swap is a no-brainer. As for the cost, these days you can get a 128GB SSD for around 100 bucks or a little bit more. If you want to get the best SQ out of the 5.5g, you may want to read this thread.


----------



## jbusuego

Ipod 64 gb>whiplash lod>pico slim>UETF10(reshelled)/westone 4r/ety hf3


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> Yup, disposable cameras have come a long way since I last used one.
> 
> :wink_face:




It's just funny how I have the same camera as him, 60D but I can't take such high quality picture... What a shame xD


----------



## DMinor

jbusuego said:


> Ipod 64 gb>whiplash lod>pico slim>UETF10(reshelled)/westone 4r/ety hf3


 
 That whiplash lod is something. I made a lod using their SCSCag wires which caught me by surprise. It has that mellow, airy and very fine-treble sounding. Great for chamber music. But the bass seems a little bit light.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Sony X-1061
 Sony MDR-EX600


----------



## doublea71

Cowon J3    VSonic GR07 (Recabled by BTG-Audio)
  
 Either the X3 or DX50 will replace the J3 later this year - I'm going to wait and see how they stack up after firmware updates are complete. For IEMs, I may check out W4Rs or ASG-2s (if I somehow rationalize the cost). What I have is quite good, make no mistake.


----------



## JoeDoe

^^Dude nice. Did your recable change the 07 sound at all?


----------



## doublea71

joedoe said:


> ^^Dude nice. Did your recable change the 07 sound at all?


 
 I don't think so. It is copper as opposed to silver, though. They sound like GR07s to me.


----------



## knights

Less clutter


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


> Less clutter




Nice pic! Are you a photographer? Or something of those type? XD


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> Nice pic! Are you a photographer? Or something of those type? XD


I bet you he can take a pic of the worst rig out there and make it look beast!


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> I bet you he can take a pic of the worst rig out there and make it look beast!




+ 1 
The best pictures I have seen here


----------



## lin0003

skybleu said:


> I bet you he can take a pic of the worst rig out there and make it look beast!


 
  
 Yeah lol. If I owned a company, I would have him take photographs of all of my products.


----------



## spurxiii

What lense Jay?


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> Yeah lol. If I owned a company, I would have him take photographs of all of my products.




+1!!!


----------



## knights

Thank you guys... Im just an amateur! I love taking pics of my gears and my daughter
Im just using 16-50/3.5-5.6, 50/1.8, 30/3.5...






Here's how i added an extra driver to HD800. Lol...


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


> Thank you guys... Im just an amateur! I love taking pics of my gears and my daughter
> Im just using 16-50/3.5-5.6, 50/1.8, 30/3.5...
> 
> 
> ...




From where you learn those photo taking technics? Tomorrow I might start a review on some headphone specially for someone [might post it here if I am in the mood xD ]. Would like to take a few pics for it.. Hehe

Billson


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> Thank you guys... Im just an amateur! I love taking pics of my gears and my daughter
> Im just using 16-50/3.5-5.6, 50/1.8, 30/3.5...
> 
> 
> ...




That's ingenious!

The fit is awesome too!


----------



## knights

billsonchang007 said:


> [quote name="knights" url="/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/6675#post_9805391"]Thank you guys... Im just an amateur! I love taking pics of my gears and my daughterIm just using 16-50/3.5-5.6, 50/1.8, 30/3.5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From where you learn those photo taking technics? Tomorrow I might start a review on some headphone specially for someone [might post it here if I am in the mood xD ]. Would like to take a few pics for it.. HeheBillson [/quote]


Lets just say "i am creative"... I look for available light, compose a frame, tweak my camera...






This one for example was taken at the steering wheel of my car and the lights are from reading bulb at the top of the dashboard... 
Its about creativity

I am open for offers. Hahahahaha


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> Lets just say "i am creative"... I look for available light, compose a frame, tweak my camera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reported for pornography! 

(For those without a sense of humour, I didn't really report him, Lol)

Jokes aside, you take some stellar pictures, my friend! You've become my new member that makes me look forward to what pictures you'll post next!


----------



## knights

That's flattering man... Thank you for those who appreciated my work...

Anyway, can you guys point me where can i buy Hirose plug? Ibasso is out of stocks.


----------



## rudi0504

Your pictures are looking always great Knight


----------



## knights

rudi0504 said:


> Your pictures are looking always great Knight




How i wish i can just even hold some of your gears and take photos of them. Hahahahaha... Im from remote part of the Philippines; i have to buy gears before i can audition/test it :-/


----------



## rudi0504

My Ultrasone Signature Pro with Ko Bo 385 amp :

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with op amp SM 627
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature Pro with Oyaide upgrade cable 
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini 
 Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini 

SQ : very sweet and analog sounding set up , I can listen my music for long
 Listening , feel not fatigue


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> How i wish i can just even hold some of your gears and take photos of them. Hahahahaha... Im from remote part of the Philippines; i have to buy gears before i can audition/test it :-/




Yes you can do it for me , we live near by 
I come from Indonesia


----------



## AnakChan

Tokyo/Japan Head-Fi had a mini-mini portable meet today of 6 ppl. I don't have pix of all the gear but this was one of the setups I brought along (the tubes themselves belong to MTTheFirst - doing a little tube rolling on my TUR-06) :-


----------



## IronLung




----------



## jbusuego

^nice pics


----------



## zachchen1996

anakchan said:


> Tokyo/Japan Head-Fi had a mini-mini portable meet today of 6 ppl. I don't have pix of all the gear but this was one of the setups I brought along (the tubes themselves belong to MTTheFirst - doing a little tube rolling on my TUR-06) :-


 
 AnakChan, do you know of any aftermarket hm901 dock to mini cables?


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> AnakChan, do you know of any aftermarket hm901 dock to mini cables?


 
  
 Nope, sorry.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Nope, sorry.


Please let us know on the Fitear thread how the cable rolling went. And quite promptly if you may


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ironlung said:


>






IronLung..........Is that an AK100 / 120S you are using there....how does the AK sound with the CEntrance using the optical out?


----------



## DMinor

anakchan said:


> Tokyo/Japan Head-Fi had a mini-mini portable meet today of 6 ppl. I don't have pix of all the gear but this was one of the setups I brought along (the tubes themselves belong to MTTheFirst - doing a little tube rolling on my TUR-06) :-


 
  
 What amp is that? Is it a home made?
  
 I wish we have this kind of meet locally. I am curious about the 901.


----------



## Jason36

It's an Analogue Squared Paper TUR-06.


----------



## DMinor

jason36 said:


> It's an Analogue Squared Paper TUR-06.


 
  
 Oh thanks. Interestingly you could try different tubes on the amp. I have never tried any tube amps, but I guess the tube amps would generally bring more fuller and relaxed sounding with more bass impact. Correct?


----------



## Makiah S

Running Chill Hop out of Di.fm Premium into the Pb1/db1 combo


----------



## spurxiii

Jay, you're proof that you don't need high end gear to take high end photos. Your photos are consistently the best I've seen. You have a knack for it


----------



## gamefreak054

Here is my current set up for now. I have a DX100 coming in the mail. This was just to hold me by until I could get enough money for a better dap. I will also upgrade to the Alpha Dogs when it is available.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Basically, I was inspired by Knights and the pictures he took and posted here! So I pulled out my camera and decided to take a few pictures of my portable rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh and my mistake, my camera is Canon 500D so not the same as his xD
  

  

  

 Grado is not exactly my portable rig but I do use it while at home and in the hotel at night xD


----------



## knights

Great photos Bill, nice gears too


----------



## lin0003

Sorry for the crap photo, but here is the DX50 and Astrotec AX-60.


----------



## knights




----------



## knights

lin0003 said:


> Sorry for the crap photo, but here is the DX50 and Astrotec AX-60.




How's the DX50? I mean thr Battery and UI speed...


----------



## lee730

lol you show off! Very nice pics .


----------



## lin0003

knights said:


> How's the DX50? I mean thr Battery and UI speed...



 

It's great really, but iBasso still need to iron out a few issues.


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


> Great photos Bill, nice gears too


 
  
 Thanks! Still nothing compares to yours! xD 
  
 *Mine seems to have some grainy details to it any reason why?


----------



## knights

lin0003 said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > How's the DX50? I mean thr Battery and UI speed...
> ...




I have one coming. Hope Ibasso will fix it soon.


----------



## knights

billsonchang007 said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos Bill, nice gears too
> ...




Its called "noise" Bill - maybe you set the ISO too high... You can shoot me a PM about photography... Let's leave this thread for audio


----------



## lin0003

knights said:


> Hope Ibasso will fix it soon.


 
 Same here...


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 How do they sound Lin? I've not heard of the AX-60 before.


----------



## martybm5

gamefreak054 said:


> Here is my current set up for now. I have a DX100 coming in the mail. This was just to hold me by until I could get enough money for a better dap. I will also upgrade to the Alpha Dogs when it is available.


 
  
 Great shot and great setup 
  
 I am a big fan of the MD's and the E12.


----------



## gamefreak054

Thanks. I really like especially for the sound quality I can get on the go, and considering that I spent less than $500 on the entire set up. The only thing that bugs me about the e12 is its instrument separation. While better than the previous Fiios its still quite lacking and when you have multiple instruments and people singing at one time the sound becomes cluttered.


----------



## monkeyboylee

gamefreak054 said:


> Here is my current set up for now. I have a DX100 coming in the mail. This was just to hold me by until I could get enough money for a better dap. I will also upgrade to the Alpha Dogs when it is available.




What dap are you saving for?


----------



## gamefreak054

monkeyboylee said:


> What dap are you saving for?


 
  
 I bought the DX100 on saturday. I needed this ipod rig as a cheap solution until I sold a ton of crap on ebay from 2 other hobbies. I was also looking at the C4 but those are harder to find and I really did not like the supported formats. 
  
 Otherwise its a great way to transport and listen to the mad dogs anywhere. I personally use it on the days of school where I have 3 hours of work time and need a lot of isolation from ambient noises.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Tokyo/Japan Head-Fi had a mini-mini portable meet today of 6 ppl. I don't have pix of all the gear but this was one of the setups I brought along (the tubes themselves belong to MTTheFirst - doing a little tube rolling on my TUR-06) :-




Very nice Rigs and Picture Sean
How is the SQ from this set up HM 901 + Tu - 06 ?
I think this SQ is better than with AK 120 in your previous picture ?


----------



## Berkovajazz

Today's rig



 Good synergy


----------



## Rebkos




----------



## DMinor

Rebkos nice pics and love that clear cover. What caps did you put there?


----------



## Rebkos

dminor said:


> Rebkos nice pics and love that clear cover. What caps did you put there?


 
  
 Some ELNA ones. The picture is from my friends ipod, but we used same capacitors.


----------



## miceblue

rebkos said:


>


 
 Nice one! I like clear electronic cases. It's too bad there aren't too many clear amps like this awesome-looking Crystal CMoy.
 http://runawaybrainz.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/audio-crystal-cmoy-freeform-headphone.html

  
  
 Yes I had to make the photo larger to show its epicness. XD


----------



## Rebkos

I too love clear cases. And this amp is gorgeous


----------



## Mimouille

Indeed crazy looking amp. Just lovely


----------



## DMinor

miceblue please power on the amp and let's see some colors. That's a great decoration to your desk.


----------



## miceblue

dminor said:


> miceblue please power on the amp and let's see some colors. That's a great decoration to your desk.


 
 Oh it's not my amp/design. I found it somewhere on the internet while searching for CMoy guides a few years back.
  
 http://runawaybrainz.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/audio-crystal-cmoy-freeform-headphone.html
  
 Although it does light up.


----------



## morinru

been lurking on here for a few years...and yes, my wallet hates me...

but while im waiting for the torrential rain to ease up, i wanted to throw in a pic of my set up for the moment. my basshead co-worker friend came in and sat with me for a while jamming with my rig, bouncing her head, kept saying "that sounds NIIIICCEEE!"

mission accomplished. she approves.

ruben


----------



## keepitsimple

knights said:


> Less clutter


 
  
 Nice phones but you need the shuffle 1st gen.You can have 1 of my 6


----------



## DMinor

morinru said:


> been lurking on here for a few years...and yes, my wallet hates me...
> 
> but while im waiting for the torrential rain to ease up, i wanted to throw in a pic of my set up for the moment. my basshead co-worker friend came in and sat with me for a while jamming with my rig, bouncing her head, kept saying "that sounds NIIIICCEEE!"
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking very nice. What dap you got there?
  
 Now not only your wallet hates you, soon will your co-worker's.


----------



## knights

keepitsimple said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > Less clutter
> ...




I can give you my address, send one to me


----------



## morinru

dminor said:


> Looking very nice. What dap you got there?
> 
> Now not only your wallet hates you, soon will your co-worker's.


 
 its a Fuze - never remember if its a v1 or v2. Rockbox'd pretty much since day 1, with a 32GB card inside.


----------



## knights

morinru said:


> been lurking on here for a few years...and yes, my wallet hates me...but while im waiting for the torrential rain to ease up, i wanted to throw in a pic of my set up for the moment. my basshead co-worker friend came in and sat with me for a while jamming with my rig, bouncing her head, kept saying "that sounds NIIIICCEEE!"mission accomplished. she approves.ruben




Sweet Jesus!! That's triple amping!!! Fuze headphone out + E12 + E11??


----------



## kimvictor

UE's taking over head-fi!

 But seriously. I'm a big fan of UE for their UERM.


----------



## knights

My rig for today


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> My rig for today




You had me at the dual XLR plugs.


----------



## longbowbbs

knights said:


> My rig for today


 
  
 Great Photography Knights! I just can't bring myself to take the HD800's on the road. I'll toss the 650's in the bag though.


----------



## knights

longbowbbs said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > My rig for today
> ...




I always have IEM or the PX100 for active listening. But i do have these transportable rig always on my compartment in case ill need them


----------



## morinru

knights said:


> Sweet Jesus!! That's triple amping!!! Fuze headphone out + E12 + E11??


 
 ummm - yep. technically tho: Fuze>E11>E12. I'm only playing with the lowest ranges on the volume knobs, and the sound is so clean and the bass very-very pronounced, thick if you will. I honestly have a hard time NOT listening to the rig now.


----------



## longbowbbs

I do have a couple of choices tonight for hotel listening......


----------



## whoever




----------



## mtthefirst

A2P TUR-06 belong to AnakChan. My TUR-06 will arrive next month.


----------



## esmBOS

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 

 Too much of a teaser! Can you rotate the rig (around z-axis) like 167 degrees and take another pic please?


----------



## whoever

esmbos said:


> Too much of a teaser! Can you rotate the rig (around z-axis) like 167 degrees and take another pic please?


 
  
 wanna see more ? 





 it' s just a basic Fiio e12 paired with AK100 and Custom Audio Art pro330


----------



## SkyBleu

whoever said:


> wanna see more ?
> it' s just a basic Fiio e12 paired with AK100 and Custom Audio Art pro330




Isn't that a FiiO E11?


----------



## whoever

skybleu said:


> Isn't that a FiiO E11?


 
  
 yes, absolutely.....got lost while typing .....sorry!


----------



## PiteCZek

Fiio X3 + UM Miracle =


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

piteczek said:


> Fiio X3 + UM Miracle =


 
 Wow, I love this green ^^


----------



## Mooses9

tom yum goong said:


> Wow, I love this green ^^


 
  
 i agree love the scheme


----------



## RUMAY408

If I add my FiiO E11 to my ALO MKll the double amp will upgrade the audio?


----------



## kimvictor

rumay408 said:


> If I add my FiiO E11 to my ALO MKll the double amp will upgrade the audio?


 
  
 Lol. No. Not technically at least. You might like the synergy better, but technically, you get higher distortion by doing so.


----------



## eke2k6

rumay408 said:


> If I add my FiiO E11 to my ALO MKll the double amp will upgrade the audio?


 
  
 Only with the SR-009.


----------



## RUMAY408

kimvictor said:


> Lol. No. Not technically at least. You might like the synergy better, but technically, you get higher distortion by doing so.


 
  
 That's kinda what I thought.  No knock on the E11, great little light headphone amp.
  
 My all time cheap but effective portable rig. 
  
 iPod 5.5G($100 off eBay)>Rockbox(free)>E11($60)>Senns PX100($60)/Grado SR80i($80)


----------



## DMinor

rumay408 said:


> That's kinda what I thought.  No knock on the E11, great little light headphone amp.
> 
> My all time cheap but effective portable rig.
> 
> iPod 5.5G($100 off eBay)>Rockbox(free)>E11($60)>Senns PX100($60)/Grado SR80i($80)


 
  
 Where is the pic my friend?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

longbowbbs said:


> Great Photography Knights! I just can't bring myself to take the HD800's on the road. I'll toss the 650's in the bag though.


 

 He eats HE500 for breakfast and takes the HD800 as a quick snack on-the-go!


----------



## miceblue

I want one of those HighEnergy500 bars too!


----------



## eke2k6

This evening's entertainment: iPC 6th gen --> Tralucent T1 --> ASG-2.
  
 I've been on a folk music bender for a while now, and I discovered Ben Howard's Every Kingdom album tonight. What an album! Add in the ASG-2, and it's complete immersion.


----------



## DMinor

eke2k6 said:


> This evening's entertainment: iPC 6th gen --> Tralucent T1 --> ASG-2.
> 
> I've been on a folk music bender for a while now, and I discovered Ben Howard's Every Kingdom album tonight. What an album! Add in the ASG-2, and it's complete immersion.


 
  
 Where is the other half of your iClear? Need to loosen up your belt.


----------



## gamefreak054

Just got my DX100. Now I am just waiting for my Clip Zip to arrive for running.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Greed

Thoroughly enjoying the combo.


----------



## morinru

Last night's musical performance was provided by...
  

  
 yes...as was mentioned above..."synergy" that is all I'm looking for. Have several amps and daps and so many headphones at my ready...thank you very much Head-Fi for that.
  
 I don't dare drive the amp*S* to higher levels than needed for just sitting on the couch reading my favorite threads. I'm old, and i know my hearing isn't perfect, but trying these combinations is fun in its self. I dont encourage anyone to do it...but it is, to me, interesting.


----------



## RUMAY408

dminor said:


> Where is the pic my friend?


 
  
 My bad, I forgot the name of the thread.  iPod 5.5G>L9>E11>SR80i/Senns PX100






 Cheap but effective, not my current portable (except iPod5.5G) but a nice light weight combo.


----------



## Mimouille

Greed said:
			
		

> Thoroughly enjoying the combo.



Does not get much better than this...


----------



## morinru

piteczek said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've been seriously thinking of getting the X3.
  
 So nice, this.


----------



## Emospence

piteczek said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the exact same setup. Now, I just need a nice cable..


----------



## Greed

mimouille said:


> Does not get much better than this...


 
  
 No doubt. DX50 keeping me busy until that damn HM-901 arrives.


----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Great Photography Knights! I just can't bring myself to take the HD800's on the road. I'll toss the 650's in the bag though.
> ...




Hahahaha! I never bring the 800 on the go 
Its the 500


----------



## SkyBleu

So, I got my DX50 today. Beautiful little player!
  
 With this, I won't be buying anything else, as this audio hobby is done for me! Mid-Fi is enough, and that should be enough for a few more months, if not a year or so.
  
*DX50 + C5 + M-100*

  
 Not to mention, the C5 and the DX50 has a near perfect size combo!


----------



## Achmedisdead

skybleu said:


> So, I got my DX50 today. Beautiful little player!
> 
> With this,* I won't be buying anything else, as this audio hobby is done for me!*


 
  
 I wish you luck in living up to that.


----------



## SkyBleu

achmedisdead said:


> I wish you luck in living up to that.


 
  
 Funny you should say, because for some odd reason, I don't have that typical audiophile rush anymore..the one that makes you search the FS section and hunt down everything that is local for a try
  
 I do, however, have my few bits and pieces for my M-100 coming soon
  
 Here's a picture of the Australian Tour 1Plus2's with the DX50 + C5 rig.


----------



## monkeyboylee

skybleu said:


> So, I got my DX50 today. Beautiful little player!
> 
> With this, I won't be buying anything else, as this audio hobby is done for me! Mid-Fi is enough, and that should be enough for a few more months, if not a year or so.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lovely - where did you get the strap from?


----------



## SkyBleu

monkeyboylee said:


> Lovely - where did you get the strap from?


 
 I'm not quite sure which strap you were referring to, so I'll just tell you a bit of each:
  
 The blue one? That's a Rhapsodio amp band, which can (I'm not sure if it can still be bought however) bought from Rhapsodio.

 The black bands on my C5 below the DX50 are from my old C&C BH amp.

 And if you were referring to my Dual Lock, they came from eBay for a few bucks


----------



## knights

Just the PX100ii and iPhone5


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## SoulSyde

achmedisdead said:


> I wish you luck in living up to that.




Hahahahaha.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## SoulSyde

@audiofreakie... Wow!


----------



## ruin1969

audiofreakie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 NICE!


----------



## morinru

stuck in a web conf call. waiting for it to end so can get back to the music.


----------



## kimvictor

audiofreakie said:


>


 
 Is that DX50?


----------



## Vidmaven

kimvictor said:


> Is that DX50?


 
  
 Yep. Still has the plastic screen protector from the factory on it.


----------



## kimvictor

That DX50 looks better built than I thought.


----------



## rudi0504

My UM 3 DD best Set Up :

I love my UM 3 DD more and more , this is really the best from UM line that I have ever heard , it is better than my UM Miracle.

If you find the best synergy , like pair with my Ko Jo KM - 01.

Source : IPhone 4 s with WAV music file
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Iem : UM 3 DD
Cable : Lod to,USB diy Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable

High : very smooth detail , clean clear high , clarity top notch, not extended but this is correct highs
So reel in your ear

Mid .: the best mid I ever heard from iem so clear , thick sweet and clean tube like midrange
So intimate that I won't stop to hear my music

Bass : very deep and very good impact and very good detail too

Separation : very good that we can imagine where the instrument placement

Soundstage : like in small concert hall

Overall : 3 DD with Ko Jo KM - 01 have very good synergy to each other , my source is only
iPhone 4 S alone , if you plus External I Device Dac , you become more accurate .

My personal impression

Minus : only the connector loose from them self , the rest is really excellent SQ

I love my UM 3 DD more and more , this is really the best from UM line that I have ever heard , it is better than my UM Miracle.

If you find the best synergy , like pair with my Ko Jo KM - 01.

Source : IPhone 4 s with WAV music file
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Iem : UM 3 DD
Cable : Lod to,USB diy Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable

High : very smooth detail , clean clear high , clarity top notch, not extended but this is correct highs
So reel in your ear

Mid .: the best mid I ever heard from iem so clear , thick sweet and clean tube like midrange
So intimate that I won't stop to hear my music

Bass : very deep and very good impact and very good detail too

Separation : very good that we can imagine where the instrument placement

Soundstage : like in small concert hall

Overall : 3 DD with Ko Jo KM - 01 have very good synergy to each other , my source is only
iPhone 4 S alone , if you plus External I Device Dac , you become more accurate .

My personal impression

Minus : only the connector is easy loose and drop the ear piece , the rest is excellent SQ


----------



## tribestros

Sennheiser Momentum Brown Leather Over-Ear
 iPod Classic 7g 160gb
 FiiO E11
 Bowers and Wilkins C5
 Sennheiser HD280Pro


----------



## RAFA

@rudi: as always your rig does impress. I would like to ask you two questions. Do you by chance have a DX50 and what do the 3DD sound like with it?

The second question is related to my small ears. I would very much like to buy a universal 3DD, but I am not sure about it will fit in my ears.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Marleybob217

Not an entire rig, actually not even mine, just the BA4 demo model from cosmic ears. But I kinda like this picture


----------



## DMinor

My new diy LOD. I am a little bit obsessed with these LOD experimenting. Just this month, I have diy'ed 5 LOD's using wires from all different sources.
  
 For this one I used the pure silver wires from tempo electric with extra sized jacket for the two signal channels.


----------



## audiofreakie

soulsyde said:


> @audiofreakie... Wow!


 
  


ruin1969 said:


> NICE!


 
  
 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  



kimvictor said:


> Is that DX50?


 
  


vidmaven said:


> Yep. Still has the plastic screen protector from the factory on it.


 
  
 Hahahahaha, yups its DX50 as *Vidmaven *said. the build quality is great, sound great too, can drive 8-300 ohm.


----------



## 96rubberduckys

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok am I the only one who thinks Sennheiser should put this on their front page or at least use it for an ad?


----------



## BillsonChang007

96rubberduckys said:


> Ok am I the only one who thinks Sennheiser should put this on their front page or at least use it for an ad?




I think they should as well!

Knight- Have you ever consider using your photo taking skills to work for some headphones company? 1) you can stick to your hobby 2) you can take pictures


----------



## kimvictor

audiofreakie said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm. Not so sure about 300ohm.... is it really that powerful?


----------



## cbdhouses

good info,The Fiio straps may fit nicely just below the screen though looking at it now.thanks


----------



## audiofreakie

kimvictor said:


> Hmm. Not so sure about 300ohm.... is it really that powerful?


 
  
  
iBasso Audio <service@ibasso.com>

   
 Hi,
 The DX50 can drive 8~300ohm headphones.
  
  
 Sincerely
iBasso Audio


----------



## kimvictor

audiofreakie said:


> iBasso Audio <service@ibasso.com>
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


 
  
 I mean in theory, anything can drive them. Something that claims to driver 8-150ohm driver 300ohm at times. I'm asking in real life, can you drive something like HD800 to full potential with DX50.


----------



## knights

kimvictor said:


> audiofreakie said:
> 
> 
> > iBasso Audio <service@ibasso.com>
> ...




Even my Boomslang+Pelican combo on balanced cant cut it. I mean with HD800...


----------



## knights

billsonchang007 said:


> [quote name="96rubberduckys" url="/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/6795#post_9818558"]Ok am I the only one who thinks Sennheiser should put this on their front page or at least use it for an ad?


I think they should as well!Knight- Have you ever consider using your photo taking skills to work for some headphones company? 1) you can stick to your hobby 2) you can take pictures [/quote]


Would glad to... Im sending some of these to Senn Philippines (fb-page)...

Now, hope Fang will notice this

This is my primary rig even though i have the 800... This combo can chew any genre i throw-in to, and yes this is also my on the go rig other than my iem and px100..


----------



## 96rubberduckys

knights said:


> billsonchang007 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote name="96rubberduckys" url="/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/6795#post_9818558"]Ok am I the only one who thinks Sennheiser should put this on their front page or at least use it for an ad?
> ...


 

 Would glad to... Im sending some of these to Senn Philippines (fb-page)...

 Now, hope Fang will notice this

 This is my primary rig even though i have the 800... This combo can chew any genre i throw-in to, and yes this is also my on the go rig other than my iem and px100.. 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










 [/quote]

 wish you the best of luck. Make sure to tell us if anything happens


----------



## BillsonChang007

96rubberduckys said:


> wish you the best of luck. Make sure to tell us if anything happens



+1!


----------



## rudi0504

rafa said:


> @rudi: as always your rig does impress. I would like to ask you two questions. Do you by chance have a DX50 and what do the 3DD sound like with it?
> 
> The second question is related to my small ears. I would very much like to buy a universal 3DD, but I am not sure about it will fit in my ears.
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Thank you RAFA

I haven't heard DX 50 yet 

I think for small ear canal is a problem , because the shell is quiet big come out from your ears.

It is better you do custom 3 DD about 100 Usd more


----------



## knights

rudi0504 said:


> [quote name="RAFA" url="/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/6780#post_9818136"]@rudi: as always your rig does impress. I would like to ask you two questions. Do you by chance have a DX50 and what do the 3DD sound like with it?The second question is related to my small ears. I would very much like to buy a universal 3DD, but I am not sure about it will fit in my ears.Thank you in advance.


Thank you RAFAI haven't heard DX 50 yet I think for small ear canal is a problem , because the shell is quiet big come out from your ears.It is better you do custom 3 DD about 100 Usd more[/quote]


Rudi, how would you compare the 3DD to other multi-armature cIEM you have?


----------



## audiofreakie

kimvictor said:


> I mean in theory, anything can drive them. Something that claims to driver 8-150ohm driver 300ohm at times. I'm asking in real life, can you drive something like HD800 to full potential with DX50.


 
  
 Well if full potential maybe No.
  
 But in my country there is a HD800 owner driving HD800 from a Blackberry, he said the sound is quite good, LOL, (basically back to personal taste). Hahah, its so funny if I remember this.


----------



## RAFA

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you RAFA
> 
> I haven't heard DX 50 yet
> 
> ...




Thank you. I will consider it.


----------



## rudi0504

My transportable set up with Ko Jo KM - 01

Source : IBasso HDP R10 japan version
Dac : iBasso DB2 mod
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 580 first batch 1996
Unique Melody UM 3 DD
Cable : DIY balance Hiroshr to mini
Venture Craft coax cable

Ko Jo tdruve HD 580 SQ is very good
Power wise like I have already mentioned not e nought to drive high impedance headphone




Kio Jo drive UM 3 DD. SQ is excellent , with these set up even better
Has e plenty of power



My IMO


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> Rudi, how would you compare the 3DD to other multi-armature cIEM you have?




Hi knights

If you love airy , detail , very clear mid , very good bass impact and very deep , wide soundstage and depth , than um 3 DD is the right choice 

My personal impression :
Um 3 DD is better than 
my um miracle in term of clarity and bass detail and separation
My shure SE 530 in term clarity and bass detail 
My westone UM 3 X in term of clarity and bass detail 
My Ex 1000 in term of clarity , detail and bass clarity not so boomy 

This is my favourite universal iem 

Note : 
Fitting is not good for small ear canal
The cable connector sometimes loose and the earpiece drop 
The rest is excellent build quality and SQ 





rafa said:


> Thank you. I will consider it.




You are welcome


----------



## martybm5

morinru said:


> stuck in a web conf call. waiting for it to end so can get back to the music.



Nice rig !!


----------



## Vidmaven

rudi0504 said:


> My transportable set up with Ko Jo KM - 01
> 
> Source : IBasso HDP R10 japan version
> Dac : iBasso DB2 mod
> ...


 
 Nice to see some 580 love. I also have the original 580s. They were my first step into the world of headphone HiFi.


----------



## gmahler2u

hey rudi
  
 did you order your Kojo from Japan?  I looked at there website, mostly japanese and ordering from their ws is impossbile.
 LOL it's my destiny not having one.


----------



## rudi0504

vidmaven said:


> Nice to see some 580 love. I also have the original 580s. They were my first step into the world of headphone HiFi.




We are in the same way , HD 580 is my second headphone after Koss in year 1976


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> hey rudi
> 
> did you order your Kojo from Japan?  I looked at there website, mostly japanese and ordering from their ws is impossbile.
> LOL it's my destiny not having one.




No I bought from Jaben Jakarta , you can contact Jaben or price of japan to buy Ko Jo Amp


----------



## IronLung

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






knights said:


> Would glad to... Im sending some of these to Senn Philippines (fb-page)...
> 
> Now, hope Fang will notice this
> 
> This is my primary rig even though i have the 800... This combo can chew any genre i throw-in to, and yes this is also my on the go rig other than my iem and px100..


 
  





>


 
 as always - awesome shoot


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> No I bought from Jaben Jakarta , you can contact Jaben or price of japan to buy Ko Jo Amp


 
 OK...I went to Jaben website, they don't have Kojo.  I'll contact them.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> OK...I went to Jaben website, they don't have Kojo.  I'll contact them.
> 
> Thanks


Jaben HK has the Kojo on their website.


----------



## spurxiii

Surprised that it's got enough juice to drive these unamped to a decent SQ


----------



## morinru

how to repurpose an old pencil box.




instead of carrying the parts loose in a backpack pocket or individually wrapped in a sunglass pouch..


----------



## JoeDoe

Dude nice


----------



## zachchen1996

Balanced 901 with Hidition NT-6 Pro


----------



## kkcc

my rigs


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## sp3llv3xit

The Philippines is plagued by daily power blackouts.  Instead of doing something about it that would give an immediate solution, our apathetic president keeps blaming his predecessor for the blackouts.  Good thing there are music and literature to help tide over periods of blackouts.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

sp3llv3xit said:


> The Philippines is plagued by daily power blackouts.  Instead of doing something about it that would give an immediate solution, our apathetic president keeps blaming his predecessor for the blackouts.  Good thing there are music and literature to help tide over periods of blackouts.




I know your pain  great pics and

Mabuhay ang Pilipinas!


----------



## miceblue

Plenty loud for me straight out of my iPhone with one of the more enjoyable binaural albums I've heard.

 ^ Mad Dog [whatever the latest revision is... 3.141592?]
 Also testing iOS 7...I'm not liking it. I'll probably roll back to iOS 6.1.3 by the end of the day today.


----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


> The Philippines is plagued by daily power blackouts.  Instead of doing something about it that would give an immediate solution, our apathetic president keeps blaming his predecessor for the blackouts.  Good thing there are music and literature to help tide over periods of blackouts.




Our great president is an audiophile too, i hear... Maybe its his intent, for us to enjoy our potables and not to lit our desktops... Great photos Bryan


----------



## knights

Ehrick made an excellent job on your ICs man. Black VDH on RCA + that cute lil metal on it...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

knights said:


> Ehrick made an excellent job on your ICs man. Black VDH on RCA + that cute lil metal on it...




Yes, he outdid himself on this one. 




knights said:


> Our great president is an audiophile too, i hear... Maybe its his intent, for us to enjoy our potables and not to lit our desktops... Great photos Bryan




Thanks. If that's the rationale behind his inaction, he is giving audiophiles a bad name.


----------



## stefzulj

rudi0504 said:


> Hi knights
> 
> If you love airy , detail , very clear mid , very good bass impact and very deep , wide soundstage and depth , than um 3 DD is the right choice
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Rudi,

 Are the 3DD your favourite in just their price bracket or can they actually compete with top tier universals (eg. fitear, akg3003)?

 I'm never really been tempted by customs, so just a quick question about the fit. I currently own Westone 4R and they fit quite well, sit perfectly in my ears. Assuming the UM3X are the same size, would I have any trouble getting the 3DD to stay in?


----------



## kkcc

stefzulj said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Are the 3DD your favourite in just their price bracket or can they actually compete with top tier universals (eg. fitear, akg3003)?
> 
> I'm never really been tempted by customs, so just a quick question about the fit. I currently own Westone 4R and they fit quite well, sit perfectly in my ears. Assuming the UM3X are the same size, would I have any trouble getting the 3DD to stay in?


 
  
 Check out the 3DD threads for issues we are facing with UM _*NOT *_fulfilling our 3DD orders before you place one....
 Cheers
  
 To put this back on topic:


----------



## BillsonChang007

I see so many iBasso DX50 here! and I don't have one. It makes me want to fly oversea and get one yo!


----------



## longbowbbs

miceblue said:


> ^ Mad Dog [whatever the latest revision is... 3.141592?]
> ^^^^^


 
  
 LOL!


----------



## audiofreakie

billsonchang007 said:


> I see so many iBasso DX50 here! and I don't have one. It makes me want to fly oversea and get one yo!




You must have


----------



## BillsonChang007

audiofreakie said:


> You must have


 
  
 ok.. is there anyone who wants to sell their DX50 + shipping to Brunei for $200? xD


----------



## Makiah S

billsonchang007 said:


> ok.. is there anyone who wants to sell their DX50 + shipping to Brunei for $200? xD


 
  
 lawl good luck ;3
  
 Pics of my now sold Sound Magic HP100 [my Portable can for uhh 2 weeks?] 
  

  

  
 Little to much light it seems for my phone... will have to play with my new camera when it get's here but  that reflection


----------



## Vidmaven

mshenay said:


> lawl good luck ;3
> 
> Pics of my now sold Sound Magic HP100 [my Portable can for uhh 2 weeks?]
> 
> ...


But thats not a rig that's just a headphone.


----------



## Makiah S

vidmaven said:


> But thats not a rig that's just a headphone.


 
  
 ... q.q I know sorry


----------



## sidrpm

billsonchang007 said:


> ok.. is there anyone who wants to sell their DX50 + shipping to Brunei for $200? xD


 
  
 Why not just drop by, we'll have coffee and you get the DX50.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## Vidmaven

more like portable around the house but fun nonetheless.


----------



## snapple10

Same here
Walking around with


----------



## revolutionz

Here is my collection.  Used to switch between headphones, but since I got the SE846's, the others haven't seen much use...might be time to part ways with a few.


----------



## BillsonChang007

sidrpm said:


> Why not just drop by, we'll have coffee and you get the DX50.




Not flying to Singapore until probably December? Unless there's any headphone related fair there and I can get cheap flight xD


----------



## SkyBleu

audiofreakie said:


>




That cable looks beast. Any more pictures of it?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hey guys, what r all the amps stack with dx50?


----------



## Vidmaven

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey guys, what r all the amps stack with dx50?


I threw my C&C BH on there. Gives me plenty of oomph for the HE-400.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

vidmaven said:


> I threw my C&C BH on there. Gives me plenty of oomph for the HE-400.


 
 nice, thanks...
  
 HE series should be pretty heavy, right? I am also thinking to get the 500.....


----------



## miceblue

audiofreakie said:


>


 
 You know you're an audiophile when your cable and cable connectors are thicker than the earphones attached to them. XD


----------



## Vidmaven

cosmicholyghost said:


> nice, thanks...
> 
> HE series should be pretty heavy, right? I am also thinking to get the 500.....


 Are we talking heavy as in physical weight or heavy as in bass and slam? 
Got the HE-500 on the way in fact.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

vidmaven said:


> Are we talking heavy as in physical weight or heavy as in bass and slam?
> Got the HE-500 on the way in fact.




Weight....I use iem even at night for hours bcos they r more comfy....hope u enjoy the 500 purchase


----------



## eke2k6




----------



## Mimouille

eke2k6 said:
			
		

> .



Since when do you have PFs? Are these VIII, IX or X?


----------



## eke2k6

mimouille said:


> Since when do you have PFs? Are these VIII, IX or X?


 
  
 These are the VIII.
  
 I first heard them last year and fell in love. This is my second go at them.


----------



## sbradley02

New rig (except headphones) so new picture


----------



## Berkovajazz

Super 50$ IEMs for all DAPs/smartphones/tabs. Very impressed.
 Dunu Detonator


----------



## DMinor

This thing doesn't sound very good but it actually works, works all the time.
  
 EDIT: I think I like this pic better. Sorry SkyBleu for the edit.


----------



## SkyBleu

dminor said:


> This thing doesn't sound very good but it actually works, works all the time.


 
  
 Is that a strand of gold I see in that LOD?


----------



## DMinor

skybleu said:


> Is that a strand of gold I see in that LOD?


 
  
 It's pure copper (solid core) used for ground. No gold no arms race.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Listened to Knights's advice and learned something new so I decided to post what I have taken 
  
 *The A-Jays Two does not belong to me! It belongs to my friend's


----------



## shotgunshane

Nice pics.


----------



## skalkman

Felt like shooting some frames of my audio gear, so here is a picture of my rig.


----------



## rudi0504

Ultra portable set up 

Source : iPhone 4 G with new IOS 7.00
Amp : Pico Slim
Iem : UM 3 DD with stock cable 

SQ : 
The new IOS 7.00 improve the SQ more balance sound , better detail and clarity , better mid 
Faster bass speed 

My IMO


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Ultra portable set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 G with new IOS 7.00
> Amp : Pico Slim
> ...




That iPhone case! Exactly like mine! But I don't use it XD I like my rig too be as lightweight as possible hehe


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> That iPhone case! Exactly like mine! But I don't use it XD I like my rig too be as lightweight as possible hehe




Wow thank you 
I bought from Singapore 3 years a go , this case is from Japan


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo full set up :

Set up A :
Source : as DAP
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01

Set up B :
Source : As DAP. IBasso HDP R10
As Transport HDP R10
Dac : IBasso DB2 mod
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01
Iem : UM 3 DD with stock cable
Cable : Wire World only for Japan Limited Edition mini to mini
Phantom Cables Canada Coax cable RCA to mini

SQ set up B is better than set up A


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

rudi0504 said:


> Ultra portable set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 G with new IOS 7.00
> Amp : Pico Slim
> ...


 
 I like this blue and purple combo 
 This might be an ultra portable rig for you rudi....but most other people here would call this "barely portable rig".
 No offense


----------



## SkyBleu

tom yum goong said:


> I like this blue and purple combo
> 
> This might be an ultra portable rig for you rudi....but most other people here would call this "barely portable rig".
> 
> No offense




I just noticed the blue! What is it?


----------



## sbradley02

What is the cover on the E12?
 Quote:


skalkman said:


> Felt like shooting some frames of my audio gear, so here is a picture of my rig.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Modded X3 + Kojo KM01 + TG334 = Pure awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Drawback: Not highly portable....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Conclusion: Beautiful amped sound > convenience


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> Modded X3 + Kojo KM01 + TG334 = Pure awesome
> 
> Drawback: Not highly portable....
> Conclusion: Beautiful amped sound > convenience




That jack, or whatever it may be, is huge!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

skybleu said:


> That jack, or whatever it may be, is huge!


 
 It is a Double Helix Ultrashort Adapter (TRRS > TRS).
 It is slightly better than the stock TRRS to TRS Adapter comes with RE-600 Songbird


----------



## JoeDoe

cosmicholyghost said:


> Modded X3 + Kojo KM01 + TG334 = Pure awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 By modded, do you mean opamp rolled?


----------



## miceblue

cosmicholyghost said:


> Modded X3 + Kojo KM01 + TG334 = Pure awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That looks like some kind of monster with tentacles. XD


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

miceblue said:


> That looks like some kind of monster with tentacles. XD




LOL... My photo taking skill is.....


----------



## miceblue

Hahaha, it's fine. Photography is an art.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

miceblue said:


> Hahaha, it's fine. Photography is an art.


 
  


cosmicholyghost said:


> Modded X3 + Kojo KM01 + TG334 = Pure awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The way you made it look like a tentacled monster is really creative, IMO. Good job.


----------



## BillsonChang007

shotgunshane said:


> Nice pics.




Thanks!


----------



## jayveerivera

Got this rig for a total of $40



Got this rig for a total of $181


----------



## skalkman

sbradley02 said:


> What is the cover on the E12?


 
  
 That my friend is some plain old "Anti-slip" wrapped around it.


----------



## Law336

Just curious Nice set-up what do you do to mod an X3 just out of curiosity


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hi Law336
For that etup, i make use of 8741 dac mod to achieve good DA and kojo to achieve refined amp sound... My humble opinion is that tg334 is quite sensitive and do not work well with bad source...

Honestly, i will not carry that setup often in the busy streets of Hong Kong..but good to treat myself in office when in need of some quiet moments to concentrate..or at home...


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> I just noticed the blue! What is it?







tom yum goong said:


> I like this blue and purple combo
> 
> This might be an ultra portable rig for you rudi....but most other people here would call this "barely portable rig".
> 
> No offense




Hi All 
I know every body impression is respectable , there are no offence at all .
Because nobody is perfect 


The blue colour is isolation rubber for BTS repeater 
I put between Pico Slim and iPhone 4g , is only for make distance between these two, that my Lod to mini not to have small angle .
Small angle can damage my Lod to mini cable .

The blue isolation rubber is from www.roxtec.com
I use for my home power cable , to eliminate the Eddie current , that make the flow from the electricity better with less Eddie current magnet .
Please try it if you can buy in your country

These are the pictures from roxtec isolation rubber , they have many type with different cable diameter
For my ultra portable I use the small one only half roxtec .


----------



## keepitsimple

mshenay said:


> lawl good luck ;3
> 
> Pics of my now sold Sound Magic HP100 [my Portable can for uhh 2 weeks?]
> 
> ...


 
 THE NEW EGGBOX DAP-€1600


----------



## Law336

Thanks for clearing that up for me cosmic are those toxic cables as well?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

law336 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me cosmic are those toxic cables as well?


 
 Hi just local DIY cable, I got it used. the i/c is local DIY using siltech... it is slightly better than stock... just very tiny difference or maybe it is a mind thing.


----------



## kimvictor

Started a CIEM/IEM thread on summit-fi section!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/683041/high-end-ciem-iem-thread
 Rudi, I know you have lots of summit-fi material here!


----------



## rudi0504

kimvictor said:


> Started a CIEM/IEM thread on summit-fi section!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/683041/high-end-ciem-iem-thread
> Rudi, I know you have lots of summit-fi material here!




Very nice thread Kim
Last time I had posted posting your high end portable rigs , but the moderator had merged 
To the thread posting your portable rigs 
Now we have 4 threads for portable rigs 
Low end below 200
Mid end until 600
Low to high end variable 
High end up 600


----------



## DMinor

My trusty amp testing a pair of new implants in the pod ...


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> My trusty amp testing a pair of new implants in the pod ...


You can put fake boobs on an ipod? What for?


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> You can put fake boobs on an ipod? What for?


 
  
 You sure you don't know what's for? Have you played amp before? Hint hint hint ....
  
*EDIT*: Since you don't seem to get it, I will give you one more hint. Have you heard that F word? So the implants are for that ********* sound.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## knights

deleted…..


----------



## J.Pocalypse




----------



## Makiah S

Here is my actual Portable rig! With the Dt 880, pictures of my w1000x portable later :3 [the w1000x and Hm 801 look damn sexy together!] 
  

  
 Fun story, the Hm801 is big enough for my Pb1 to sit nicely on top of it xD AND ALL of that fit's in the Beyer Dt 880 Leather Headphone Case  [Pics of that in a sec]


----------



## J.Pocalypse

The wire goes into the ear cup towards the top? Weird.


----------



## BillsonChang007

mshenay said:


> Here is my actual Portable rig! With the Dt 880, pictures of my w1000x portable later :3 [the w1000x and Hm 801 look damn sexy together!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miceblue




----------



## Jason36

New Toys Arrived Today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Custom Dream Earz AUD-8x (Smoke Shell with Wood Face) - These are my first Custom IEM's and must say I am mightly impressed with them....Great workmanship and fit is perfect, in fact I cant feel them in my ears at all once they are sitting properly. Using them with a TWag V2 OM cable connected to my AK120 and I must say that for the time being this is definately my end portable setup. Small footprint and amazing sound.


----------



## Makiah S

UGH my 3.5 to 6.5mm adapter is losing audio on it's left side :/ [yea I've confirmed it is the adpater] well I guess I'm glad I have 2 others xD Pics of the rig though later today! It's very nice  gold on black on brown <3


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> New Toys Arrived Today :bigsmile_face:
> 
> Custom Dream Earz AUD-8x (Smoke Shell with Wood Face) - These are my first Custom IEM's and must say I am mightly impressed with them....Great workmanship and fit is perfect, in fact I cant feel them in my ears at all once they are sitting properly. Using them with a TWag V2 OM cable connected to my AK120 and I must say that for the time being this is definately my end portable setup. Small footprint and amazing sound.




Congrats Jason for your new Ciem


----------



## Makiah S

mshenay said:


> Here is my actual Portable rig! With the Dt 880, pictures of my w1000x portable later :3 [the w1000x and Hm 801 look damn sexy together!]
> 
> 
> 
> Fun story, the Hm801 is big enough for my Pb1 to sit nicely on top of it xD AND ALL of that fit's in the Beyer Dt 880 Leather Headphone Case  [Pics of that in a sec]


 
 Thinking as well this is my end game Portable, I MIGHT upgrade to a pb2 but but I'd rather wait for maybe a Pb3 [I have the adapter so I'm kinda stuck with the amps atm] if the Pb3 re impliments the GAIN SWICH on the outside of the amp, the Pb1 has a nice gain swtich at the bottom! Very easy to use, why the PB2 has it inside is beyound me


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Jason for your new Ciem


 
  
 Thanks Rudi,
  
 I am extremely impressed with these and I'm glad I made sure I used a highly experienced Audiologist to get the impressions. It paid off and the fit and isolation of the 8x is first class. I will hold off on any in depth sound comparisons until I have had a few more days listening time and had the chance to compare them properly with the ASG-2, but what initially strikes me is the bass impact and the mid range of these (especially with female vocals)
  
 They are a bit weird to put in and take out at first but then realised you need to insert them at an angle and then twist them slightly to get them to sit correctly in th ear canal. I dont think I will ever go back to universals again.


----------



## n0str3ss

jason36 said:


> Thanks Rudi,
> 
> I am extremely impressed with these and I'm glad I made sure I used a highly experienced Audiologist to get the impressions. It paid off and the fit and isolation of the 8x is first class. I will hold off on any in depth sound comparisons until I have had a few more days listening time and had the chance to compare them properly with the ASG-2, but what initially strikes me is the bass impact and the mid range of these (especially with female vocals)
> 
> They are a bit weird to put in and take out at first but then realised you need to insert them at an angle and then twist them slightly to get them to sit correctly in th ear canal. I dont think I will ever go back to universals again.


 
 Why would you go back to universals you silly boy


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

X3 rocks


----------



## Jason36

cosmicholyghost said:


> X3 rocks


 
  
 Do you know how the X3 compares against say the DX100, DX50 or AK120??  Just out of curiosity


----------



## Jason36

n0str3ss said:


> Why would you go back to universals you silly boy


 
  
 Good point....but seeing as these are my first pair of customs I didnt know what to expect, soundwise, fit, comfort etc.
  
 As it happens I am now thinking of selling my ASG-2 and just staying with the AUD-8x


----------



## kkcc

jason36 said:


> Do you know how the X3 compares against say the DX100, DX50 or AK120??  Just out of curiosity


 
  
 My preference on sound: HM901>DX100 >>> AK120 > DX50 >= X3  > AK100


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

kkcc said:


> ... DX50 >= X3  > AK100


 
  
 That's kind of a big deal if you ask me...


----------



## kimvictor

kkcc said:


> My preference on sound: HM901>DX100 >>> AK120 > DX50 >= X3  > AK100


 
  
 Wow. Really? Just preference or objectively?


----------



## kkcc

kimvictor said:


> Wow. Really? Just preference or objectively?


 
  
 My preference and assessment of their sonic merits with the IEMs in my collection... I have owned all of these for at least 4 months continuously except the X3 (and had since sold DX100, AK100, and AK120).


----------



## kimvictor

kkcc said:


> My preference and assessment of their sonic merits with the IEMs in my collection... I have owned all of these for at least 4 months continuously except the X3 (and had since sold DX100, AK100, and AK120).


 
  
 OK. I get why AK100 is placed so low now. They aren't exactly for iems.


----------



## paulsancheezzee

I have a rookie question, if I may...
  
 I have a E11 paired with my Lumia 920/M-80 and am using the 3.5 cable that came with the E11. I noticed a good amount of people are using what appears to be custom cables to go between their audio device and amp. Does the type of cable make a difference or is that more for appearance? And if so, can someone suggest some online sources where I may purchase one?
  
 Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Makiah S

Just need to balance her and this will b my end game portable


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Deleted.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

kkcc said:


> My preference on sound: HM901>DX100 >>> AK120 > DX50 >= X3  > AK100




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>iPod touch? 

I kid




paulsancheezzee said:


> I have a rookie question, if I may...
> 
> I have a E11 paired with my Lumia 920/M-80 and am using the 3.5 cable that came with the E11. I noticed a good amount of people are using what appears to be custom cables to go between their audio device and amp. Does the type of cable make a difference or is that more for appearance? And if so, can someone suggest some online sources where I may purchase one?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!




If the cables you are talking about are coming from an iPod/phone, then that is what's called a LOD ( line out dock ) cable. The cheapest is probably from FiiO. While others can reach $200 easily by companies like ALO Audio. There are similar cables for the Sony walkmen series and Sansa Fuze DAPs.


----------



## kimvictor

paulsancheezzee said:


> I have a rookie question, if I may...
> 
> I have a E11 paired with my Lumia 920/M-80 and am using the 3.5 cable that came with the E11. I noticed a good amount of people are using what appears to be custom cables to go between their audio device and amp. Does the type of cable make a difference or is that more for appearance? And if so, can someone suggest some online sources where I may purchase one?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!


 
  
 Hmm... cable talk. I believe that yes, cables make a difference, but a minor difference. I wouldn't spend over $50 for a LOD. Fiio makes cheap but good quality lods. You can also try to make one yourself.


----------



## paulsancheezzee

Thanks for the input!


----------



## SoulSyde

kimvictor said:


> Hmm... cable talk. I believe that yes, cables make a difference, but a minor difference.


 
  
 Cables make the least difference of any upgrade.  FiiO works fine.  I've been using them for years and I have some pretty descent portable gear.


----------



## DMinor

I am actually surprised by the discerning differences made by such short LOD cables. But I agree the $200 LOD is a ripoff. Just get some parts and quality wires and DIY. You have both the quality LOD's at much less cost and fun too.


----------



## SoulSyde

Not to discredit what you're saying but the difference between a FiiO cable and the ALO-copycats is exceedingly small.  Buyer beware of no-name Asia-sourced eBay crap.  There is a very discernible difference between that junk and everything else, but FiiO makes a quality Sony or Apple LOD.  The Sansa LODs from FiiO are crap though.


----------



## kimvictor

soulsyde said:


> Not to discredit what you're saying but the difference between a FiiO cable and the ALO-copycats is exceedingly small.  Buyer beware of no-name Asia-sourced eBay crap.  There is a very discernible difference between that junk and everything else, but FiiO makes a quality Sony or Apple LOD.  The Sansa LODs from FiiO are crap though.


 
  
 Really? Are the ebay cables bad? I had a rather good experience with Furutech SE535($30) cable before. Its build quality was poor, but the sound quality was better than $99 Beat Audio Cable.


----------



## SoulSyde

Some may be good but it's really hit or miss.


----------



## kimvictor

I guess so. But some of the cables on ebay looks really nice though. They ship from Turkey and China, which makes me feel a bit skeptical, but who knows.


----------



## spurxiii

I just ordered off the guy from Turkey. He is compicat on Headfi. Some pretty good feedback


----------



## kimvictor

spurxiii said:


> I just ordered off the guy from Turkey. He is compicat on Headfi. Some pretty good feedback


 
  
 That's nice to hear. I might consider buying from him than.


----------



## kkcc

Re cables, I also think Fiio offers very well made and low priced options. While I do have a number of "premium" cables, I am now using the Fiio with my JH13pro just because their color looks better with my custom art.


----------



## kimvictor

kkcc said:


> Re cables, I also think Fiio offers very well made and low priced options. While I do have a number of "premium" cables, I am now using the Fiio with my JH13pro just because their color looks better with my custom art.


 
  
 cool looking!


----------



## CJG888

+1 on the Fiio IEM cables. I am very happy with the one I bought for my SE425s.


----------



## akhyar

kkcc said:


> Re cables, I also think Fiio offers very well made and low priced options. While I do have a number of "premium" cables, I am now using the Fiio with my JH13pro just because their color looks better with my custom art.




Nice looking cable.
If only you change the plastic chocker to a wooden or aluminium chocker, you can bluff your way out that the Fiio cable is 10x your purchased price


----------



## lee730

n0str3ss said:


> Why would you go back to universals you silly boy


 
  
 Because universals can be just as good if not better .


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Not the best picture-but oh well, taken on the way to work.
Hifi-M8 and Temple gate.


----------



## DMinor

Nice shot EJ. The M8 looks pretty bulky compared to one on top.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Yeah, the angle of the photo exaggerates it a bit, and the ipod touch 4g is fairly slim too.


----------



## BillsonChang007

expatinjapan said:


> Yeah, the angle of the photo exaggerates it a bit, and the ipod touch 4g is fairly slim too.




It makes the M8 redicuolously hugeeeeee


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> Not the best picture-but oh well, taken on the way to work.
> Hifi-M8 and Temple gate.




Very nice picture with temple gate background


----------



## rudi0504

My first impression Samsung Galaxy Note 3

I am surprise that SQ must better than Galaxy Note 2

I just hear3 songs now

High : more clear, clean and better clarity
Mid : very sweet tube like midrange , clear and clean more to low midrange
Bass : like Samsung Galaxy Note 2 , big volume bass
More to low bass than mid bass
Separation : very excellent you can hear better instrument placement than Note 2
Soundstage : wider than Note 2

Overall : Note 3 has better SQ than Note 2
For my taste like I hear music with loudness
I hope after burn in get better bass impact

Music player : Samsung and Neutron

With Neutron improve the SQ
I play just flat , I don't like playing with equaliser , to get pure SQ

This to early make impression , I will update after burn in

IMO

Out the box Samsung Galaxy Note 3



Samsung Galaxy Note 2 left and Galaxy Note 3 right 
Galaxy Note 3 has better screen display than Note 2


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Very nice pictures 
How can you do so kind of pictures ?
With DSLR camera ?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice pictures
> How can you do so kind of pictures ?
> With DSLR camera ?


 

 Yes, Rudi, with a Nikon.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> My first impression Samsung Galaxy Note 3
> 
> I am surprise that SQ must better than Galaxy Note 2
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which among your hundreds of headphones did you use to make this comparative test, Rudi?


----------



## spurxiii

Nice


----------



## rudi0504

spurxiii said:


> Nice







sp3llv3xit said:


> Which among your hundreds of headphones did you use to make this comparative test, Rudi?




Thank you 
Out the box I use until now about 3 hours Earsonic Sm 64 V1

After two hours SQ improvement much better 

High : more refine and extended high , more clarity and detail
Mid : more clear and clean not like out the box more to low mid for male Sanger 
Bass : more detail and clear and not so boomy like out the box
Separation : better separation to than out the box 
Soundstage : more wide and has very good depth now

I love it more now


----------



## DMinor

I love this amp and I am sure you can tell. It can take a few volts of dc offsets without any worry. Well so far I got 1.5 volts from the bad apple and it still works.


----------



## kimvictor

dminor said:


> I love this amp and I am sure you can tell. It can take a few volts of dc offsets without any worry. Well so far I got 1.5 volts from the bad apple and it still works.


 
 Me too! A great amp!


----------



## DMinor

kimvictor said:


> Me too! A great amp!


 
  
 The coming UHA760 will be sure added to the collection with that crossfeed.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## SkyBleu

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Loving the colour theming!


----------



## BillsonChang007

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 You gave me the feeling of buying one V-Moda M80 myself as my portable rig xD


----------



## sp3llv3xit

billsonchang007 said:


> You gave me the feeling of buying one V-Moda M80 myself as my portable rig xD


 

 They sound surprisingly good for the price.


  
  


skybleu said:


> Loving the colour theming!


 

 Thanks.  Although that wasn't intentional.  The portable dap and amp are in that color scheme even before I decided to buy the M80.


----------



## jaganeee

Current Portable Rig
 Colorfly C3 >  Westone 4


----------



## xplosive

My simple portable set up:
 hippo biscuit + sm64 v2 = sound just  fine..


----------



## n0str3ss

Very nice looking rig.


----------



## SoulSyde

iPod Nano 3G → VentureCraft Go-DAP (MUSES 01) → JDSLabs C421 → Ultrasone Pro 750


----------



## BillsonChang007

soulsyde said:


> iPod Nano 3G → VentureCraft Go-DAP (MUSES 01) → JDSLabs C421 → Ultrasone Pro 750​


 
  
 High five  for the iNano 3rd! xD Mine is still in working condition but not using them anymore... xD


----------



## rudi0504

​


soulsyde said:


> iPod Nano 3G → VentureCraft Go-DAP (MUSES 01) → JDSLabs C421 → Ultrasone Pro 750




Very nice set up and beautiful picture


----------



## rudi0504

Simple portable set up

Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3 model : SM N900
Headphone : ATH ESW 11 LTD

SQ : very good pair with ATH ESW 11 LTD
with iems can produce excellent SQ , because of limited power

My IMO


----------



## rudi0504

​


xplosive said:


> My simple portable set up:
> hippo biscuit + sm64 v2 = sound just  fine..




Very nice mini biscuit set up 

I have the same set up like you , the different is my SM 64 V1


----------



## xplosive

With your ver.1 it should pair better.  less hiss with better high.


----------



## rudi0504

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 better SQ with external amp

Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Headphone : ATH ESW 11 LTD 
Cable : diy mini to mini 

SQ : excellent audiophile sound quality with enough power 

Note : Samsung Galaxy Note 3 power is very good for iems only 
 Like you can see in my picture below I turn the Note 3 volume to max and
 My Mass Ko Bo 385 is almost to max too .to get laud sound 



Amp : Ko Jo KM 01



Mass Ko Bo 385 slightly has more power than Ko Jo KM 01


----------



## kimvictor

Newest DAP addition! Sansa Fuze v1 8gb. Bought them new for $28!


----------



## Achmedisdead

kimvictor said:


> Newest DAP addition! Sansa Fuze v1 8gb. Bought them new for $28!


 
  
 I'll be curious to hear how the battery holds up for you....The v1 Fuze came out in 2008 (it was my first DAP after years of carrying around Discman and portable CD carriers) and I think they transitioned to v2 in early 2009.
  
 Make sure you put a screen protector on that....those screens are very easily scratched.


----------



## kimvictor

achmedisdead said:


> I'll be curious to hear how the battery holds up for you....The v1 Fuze came out in 2008 (it was my first DAP after years of carrying around Discman and portable CD carriers) and I think they transitioned to v2 in early 2009.
> 
> Make sure you put a screen protector on that....those screens are very easily scratched.


 
  
 Actually, it is the v2. I thought they were v1. Well, even better! I don't really mind them getting scratched because AK100 is still my main DAP, and fuze is just a portable.


----------



## Achmedisdead

kimvictor said:


> Actually, it is the v2. I thought they were v1. Well, even better! I don't really mind them getting scratched because AK100 is still my main DAP, and fuze is just a portable.


 
  
 If it's a v2, then by all means Rockbox. Even if you don't play with the EQ and other stuff, it's worth it on the Fuze to get correct playback speed.


----------



## kimvictor

achmedisdead said:


> If it's a v2, then by all means Rockbox. Even if you don't play with the EQ and other stuff, it's worth it on the Fuze to get correct playback speed.


 
  
 Yup. Getting them rockboxed right now.


----------



## kimvictor

I'm surprised at how good they are.


----------



## Achmedisdead

kimvictor said:


> Yup. Getting them rockboxed right now.


 
  
 How many did you get?


----------



## kimvictor

achmedisdead said:


> How many did you get?


 
  
 Just one. I found one at a local second hand game shop for a really good price. I'm glad that the store owner didn't know about how Fuze were discontinued and was rare. He asked me why I wouldn't buy the Fuze + for the same price instead. I am happy.


----------



## kimvictor

achmedisdead said:


> How many did you get?


 
  
 Sorry. I'm using to saying "they" because all iems are headphones are in plural form even if there's only one of them.


----------



## Jason36

My simple set-up.......iPad 4 & DreamEarz AUD-8x with Whiplash TWag V2 OM cable.

I'm actually quite liking this set-up sound wise........I have been listening to the 8x with my AK120 and for some reason they just don't sound right.....too much Bass which just sounds overpowering (especially on Rock biased stuff).


----------



## morinru

catching up with some much overdue reading - action packed evening for sure. 

ive found the synergy of this setup to be by far the most enjoyable. the 5 hour limit on the pha-1 is short but oh well...i dont mind it much.

now back to the books.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## J.Pocalypse

I was able to get the iPod back from my wife and just had to get the Momentum's back out. This is the best setup I've ever owned. Portable or otherwise.


----------



## kkcc

kimvictor said:


> I'm surprised at how good they are.




Sansa had always been good. You probably would have sold or mod your ak100 earlier if you had came from a sansa. I still have and use my Zip and it is still going strong!


----------



## akhyar

My otg companion.....

  
 AM thinking very hard whether I should get a JH13Pro to complement my portable set-up, or, or, or...
 get a Senn HD800 or Fostex TH900 for my home rig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If only money is not an issue.....


----------



## zilch0md

My current "transportable" travel rig:
  

  
  

  
 HPRC 2400F (with Touch shown for scale)
  

  
 TBI Audio Millenia MG3 (Class BD, 32Wpc into 8-Ohm on 24VDC power)
  
http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue62/millenia.htm
http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue67/tbi_millenia.htm
http://tbisound.com/dsp_products_millenia.asp
  
 Mike


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Epic portability.


----------



## Turrican2

jason36 said:


> My simple set-up.......iPad 4 & DreamEarz AUD-8x with Whiplash TWag V2 OM cable.
> 
> I'm actually quite liking this set-up sound wise........I have been listening to the 8x with my AK120 and for some reason they just don't sound right.....too much Bass which just sounds overpowering (especially on Rock biased stuff).




Very nice looking ciems, shame the synergy is not good with the ak120, would be a sweet portable setup.


----------



## zilch0md

visceriouszero said:


> Epic portability.


 
  
 LOL
  
 It sounds a little better than my lightweight rig.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Mike


----------



## Jason36

turrican2 said:


> Very nice looking ciems, shame the synergy is not good with the ak120, would be a sweet portable setup.




Thanks Turrican,

I think I probably need to give the 8x a bit more time with AK120......they are my first customs and I am used to universal's so the seal and isolation is not as good as the customs. Also the 8x have 8 drivers which is more than I have ever had in my ears....so they are of course going to take some time to get used to the sound signature. 

Directly out of the iPad4 or my iPhone4S and 5 the bass just doesn't seem to be as pronounced.....maybe it's because of the amplification section of the i-devices......May try the 8x with my laptop and uDac2 an see what that sounds like.

As I say it may just be I am not used to the amount of Bass that something like the 8x is able to produce. The Bass does seem to be solid with no bloatiness and it doesn't seem to run into the mids (which still sound found forward and dynamic).


----------



## danny2581i

No longer using a galaxy s2, so much happier now ^^


----------



## n0str3ss

zilch0md said:


> My current "transportable" travel rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am not sure if that is even transportable


----------



## rudi0504

My Fit Ear MH 335 DW pair with my new Samsung Galaxy Note 3 is awesome high end Sound Quality 

Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3 model SM N900 
Ciem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with Fit Ear 000 cable 

High : very detail , clear , clean and very good clarity 
Mid : very seedy clear and clean sounding midrange
Bass : very deep and impact full high and very detail clean bass
Separation : very good that I can hear the instrument placement very accurate 
Soundstage : very wide and very good depth as well 

Black background : hiss a little bit , because Fit Ear iems are very sensitive 

Synergy : the best synergy between my MH 335 DW and my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

My IMO


----------



## kimvictor

kkcc said:


> Sansa had always been good. You probably would have sold or mod your ak100 earlier if you had came from a sansa. I still have and use my Zip and it is still going strong!


 
  
 Yeah. Now I'm thinking about modding my AK100. But I did come from Clip Zip, and I think Fuze is better.


----------



## longbowbbs

rudi0504 said:


> My Fit Ear MH 335 DW pair with my new Samsung Galaxy Note 3 is awesome high end Sound Quality
> 
> Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3 model SM N900
> Ciem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with Fit Ear 000 cable
> ...


 
 Looking good as always Rudi...How did you order your CIEM 335's? I thought you had to be in Japan to get them.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

kimvictor said:


> Yeah. Now I'm thinking about modding my AK100. But I did come from Clip Zip, and I think Fuze is better.


 
 Sigh, I just found out recently that it is really cheap (65usd) to mod AK100 here in HKG... if I did, I would not have sold it....


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

zilch0md said:


> My current "transportable" travel rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This setup is so insanely cool.... I guess you do travel alot...


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Looking good as always Rudi...How did you order your CIEM 335's? I thought you had to be in Japan to get them.




Thank you longbowbbs 

I have ordered through Indonesia Fit Ear dealer


----------



## zilch0md

cosmicholyghost said:


> This setup is so insanely cool.... I guess you do travel alot...


 
  
 Thank you, CosmicHolyGhost!
  


Spoiler: Photos from my earlier post



  

  


  
  
 I travel less than you might imagine, but in addition to hotel rooms, it's great for an afternoon in the park, car camping (as I've done with a previous iteration of my "travel rig") or just lying in my hammock outside on the deck (my primary use).  I've also used this in the car on road trips.  (It's legal to drive while wearing headphones in Texas, but as a passenger elsewhere.)  The setup and take-down is too time-consuming for my 20-minute commutes to work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mike


----------



## EuphonicArin

Got my Fiio X3 and I'm loving every moment, Can't wait to give this the ad8066.
 Here's a pic with my Ws99's


----------



## shotgunshane

Tera > Quickstep > ER-4S


----------



## zilch0md

shotgunshane said:


> Tera > Quickstep > ER-4S




Shazzam! Awesome sound, I'm sure!


----------



## DMinor

Can I borrow a pair of iem's from your guys?


----------



## SkyBleu

My humble* "DXC-550"* Mid-Fi rig. 
It's enough for me to call it quits for a good few months from now. 

*Headphones*: V-Moda M100 (White)
*Source*: iBasso DX50
*Amplification*: JDS Labs C5 (Black)
*Interconnect*: Onest11 Pure Silver Right-Angle Mini-interconnect



So...do you guys "Like" it?


----------



## kimvictor

cosmicholyghost said:


> Sigh, I just found out recently that it is really cheap (65usd) to mod AK100 here in HKG... if I did, I would not have sold it....


 
  
 Sorry to hear that... AK100 is really good...


----------



## SoulSyde

SkyBleu said:
			
		

> My humble* "DXC-550"* Mid-Fi rig.
> It's enough for me to call it quits for a good few months from now.
> 
> So...do you guys "Like" it?




"Humble" huh?

Nice rig though. A bass lover's dream.


----------



## SkyBleu

soulsyde said:


> "Humble" huh?
> 
> Nice rig though. A bass lover's dream.



Humble, indeed.  well, if it can keep me from the FS section, it's pretty humble!

Haha, good thing the C5 can tone down the bass a touch. I do enjoy a bit of thump once in a while, and its a fun-sounding rig anyways.


----------



## miceblue

How is the interface with the DX50? I was considering it over the FiiO X3, but the touch-interface, rather than physical button navigation, is a real turn-off for me.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

skybleu said:


> My humble* "DXC-550"* Mid-Fi rig.
> It's enough for me to call it quits for a good few months from now.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like it and the b&w photo also!
  
 I love amping as much as possible LoL... but find it not the case with DX50 and iem (it is hard to discern any improvement, unless goes full blow DAC and AMP bypass... ), maybe headphones are different....


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> How is the interface with the DX50? I was considering it over the FiiO X3, but the touch-interface, rather than physical button navigation, is a real turn-off for me.




I find the UI, when not buggy, to function really well. Rather smooth at times, and to be honest, those who are complaining are those who are taking things for granted. Its not as bad as it is said, and it surely functions on par with some other DAPs. I guess all of this would be useless information, since I came from a Colorfly C3, which was jam packed with bugs and the UI was horrendous.  

I've used an X3 before, and its UI, I have to admit, was very stable. Sound quality wasn't to match the DX50, however.

I find that when you have your fixed playlist/album, all the physical buttons available on the DX50 is enough to cover your basic needs of pause/play, forward/rewind.


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> I like it and the b&w photo also!
> 
> I love amping as much as possible LoL... but find it not the case with DX50 and iem (it is hard to discern any improvement, unless goes full blow DAC and AMP bypass... ), maybe headphones are different....




Thanks! 

The glorious thing with headphones, is that you won't be experiencing hiss when not amping. I only amp to tone down the bass thump of the M-100's. I do enjoy the punchy-ness, but not too much.


----------



## SoulSyde

^ Genius!


----------



## DMinor

soulsyde said:


> ^ Genius!


 
  
 The problem is he won't be able to stop reading the head-fi, and that will still hurt. But I applaud his self control to battle the addictions.


----------



## monkeyboylee

skybleu said:


> My humble* "DXC-550"* Mid-Fi rig.
> It's enough for me to call it quits for a good few months from now.
> 
> *Headphones*: V-Moda M100 (White)
> ...




Love the band strap, where can I get one


----------



## sidrpm

cosmicholyghost said:


> Sigh, I just found out recently that it is really cheap (65usd) to mod AK100 here in HKG... if I did, I would not have sold it....


 
  
 Hi, can you share any details on this MOD?
  
 Sold my AK100 too, but would be good to know what it is and in case you have heard a unit with the mod, any impressions would be welcome.


----------



## SoulSyde

monkeyboylee said:


> Love the band strap, where can I get one


 
  
  
 You'll have to wait a month to find out.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sidrpm said:


> Hi, can you share any details on this MOD?
> 
> Sold my AK100 too, but would be good to know what it is and in case you have heard a unit with the mod, any impressions would be welcome.


 
  
 Most likely the resistor bypass to get the output impedance from 22 ohms to less then 1 ohm.  Its talked about, at great length, in the AK100 thread...


----------



## kimvictor

buttuglyjeff said:


> Most likely the resistor bypass to get the output impedance from 22 ohms to less then 1 ohm.  Its talked about, at great length, in the AK100 thread...


 
  
 I think he might be asking about who does the mod...


----------



## Sorensiim

The Ibasso DX50 kicks some serious butt on the go... 
  

  
 ...but the DX100 is still king of my desk.


----------



## Jason36

sorensiim said:


> The Ibasso DX50 kicks some serious butt on the go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the DX100 is still king of my desk.


 
  
 What are the CIEM's you are using with those.....are they your Heir Audio 8A?


----------



## Mimouille

jason36 said:


> What are the CIEM's you are using with those.....are they your Heir Audio 8A?


Nope his 8a are not like that so maybe the 4a


----------



## lin0003

jason36 said:


> What are the CIEM's you are using with those.....are they your Heir Audio 8A?


 
  
 Nope. It's a new IEM made by the "Wizard" who has now left Heir audio.


----------



## sidrpm

buttuglyjeff said:


> Most likely the resistor bypass to get the output impedance from 22 ohms to less then 1 ohm.  Its talked about, at great length, in the AK100 thread...


 
  
 I did read about that one, but thought it was more pricey than $65. Hence the confusion.
  


kimvictor said:


> I think he might be asking about who does the mod...


 
  
 That too. But really must first understand what the mod is/does.
  
 Thanks both.


----------



## Sorensiim

jason36 said:


> What are the CIEM's you are using with those.....are they your Heir Audio 8A?


 
  
 No, They're not from Heir Audio. Here's a picture of them next to my 8.A's:


----------



## lin0003

sorensiim said:


> No, here's a picture of them next to my 8.A's:


 
  
 When are you gonna tell us?


----------



## Sorensiim

lin0003 said:


> When are you gonna tell us?


 
  
 Let's keep the Portable Rig thread on track - The other thread (with more images) is here: 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/683929/a-new-ciem


----------



## Jason36

sidrpm said:


> I did read about that one, but thought it was more pricey than $65. Hence the confusion.
> 
> 
> That too. But really must first understand what the mod is/does.
> ...


 
  
 Have a look on the Red Wine Audio website it explains what they do to Mod the AK100...might help


----------



## kimvictor

sidrpm said:


> I did read about that one, but thought it was more pricey than $65. Hence the confusion.
> 
> 
> That too. But really must first understand what the mod is/does.
> ...


 
  
 Well, technically $250 is overpriced. Modders in Korea do it for $50, and modders in Russia do it for $15. $65 sounds fair.
 Essentially, the mod bypasses the 22ohm resistor and it's components, which leads to a cleaner sound without the impedance issue(good for iems).


----------



## goodvibes

kimvictor said:


> Well, technically $250 is overpriced. Modders in Korea do it for $50, and modders in Russia do it for $15. $65 sounds fair.
> Essentially, the mod bypasses the 22ohm resistor and it's components, which leads to a cleaner sound without the impedance issue(good for iems).


 
  
 Yet RedWine did the work to discover it and it does take a couple hours from in to out to do it right and test. They also direct connect from the amp to jack and not just bypass the resistor. Paid for labor isn't cheap and if there's a failure, who covers that elsewhere?  You're likely out a DAP. It goes into the price. If I'm in the States, I would just give it to them if I want it done.


----------



## Jason36

goodvibes said:


> Yet RedWine did the work to discover it and it does take a couple hours from in to out to do it right and test. They also direct connect from the amp to jack and not just bypass the resistor. Paid for labor isn't cheap and if there's a failure, who covers that elsewhere?  You're likely out a DAP. It goes into the price. If I'm in the States, I would just give it to them if I want it done.


 
  
 I agree...I believe Vinnie Guarantees his work for 12 months. I would be very surpised if at $50 dollars you get a guarantee (although I may be wrong)...even less likely at $15.00
  
 If I was modding my DAP I think I would want to know that if it went wrong due to the work carried out I could get it repaired / replaced. Expensive otherwise.


----------



## BillsonChang007

soulsyde said:


> ^ Genius!



He did it right! I will be sitting my final year exam by the end of this month! My last exam was... Errr...  well I ended up dating with Head-Fi during 30%~ of my study time hehe


----------



## Sorensiim

billsonchang007 said:


> He did it right! I will be sitting my final year exam by the end of this month! My last exam was... Errr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mine really should say "Account suspended until October 2023 while VISA card is recovering"


----------



## Don Lehrer

sorensiim said:


> Mine really should say "Account suspended until October 2023 while VISA card is recovering"


 
  
 Jajajaja, I thought the same. Poor Visa card it´s still suffering while I´m rocking


----------



## Oregonian

My latest and greatest iteration.  My buddy Demon Fox told me about this Arrow 3G, saying the bass was the best ever................and he was right.  I don't even have it turned up to level two boost on this and loving it.
  
 iPod Classic---->Arrow 3G----> Ultrasone Edition 8


----------



## EPICFAILXD




----------



## kkcc

epicfailxd said:


>


 
  
 ^what a userid you picked... /jk   cheers!!


----------



## EPICFAILXD

kkcc said:


> ^what a userid you picked... /jk   cheers!!


 
  
 was quite a fail when i chose it, i come to realize  should get an amp to go with my ipod touch 4g and asg-1... maybe an e11?


----------



## kkcc

epicfailxd said:


> was quite a fail when i chose it, i come to realize  should get an amp to go with my ipod touch 4g and asg-1... maybe an e11?


 
  
 well I was actually referring to this:


----------



## kimvictor

goodvibes said:


> Yet RedWine did the work to discover it and it does take a couple hours from in to out to do it right and test. They also direct connect from the amp to jack and not just bypass the resistor. Paid for labor isn't cheap and if there's a failure, who covers that elsewhere?  You're likely out a DAP. It goes into the price. If I'm in the States, I would just give it to them if I want it done.


 
  
 I'm not saying that RWA is bad. They get my applause for discovering this mod. But $250 just seems like bit much. If it was something like $150, I would happy do it. $250 seems to be pushing the limits a bit.


----------



## LFC_SL

"Value" is relative. Skill and knowledge in demand can charge what the market will bear. How much does an emergency plumber cost to fix a burst pipe.


----------



## miceblue

Wee. Portable comparison rig?


The differences between the O2 and C5 are pretty subtle, but the O2 sounds a little more spacious and has a deeper-hitting bass, both with the V-MODA and the Mad Dog.

*with approximate volume-matching


----------



## SoulSyde

I find that with closed cans the portable JDSLabs sound is a little clostrophobic.  I do prefer a wider soundstage.


----------



## DMinor

kimvictor said:


> I'm not saying that RWA is bad. They get my applause for discovering this mod. But $250 just seems like bit much. If it was something like $150, I would happy do it. $250 seems to be pushing the limits a bit.


 
  


lfc_sl said:


> "Value" is relative. Skill and knowledge in demand can charge what the market will bear. How much does an emergency plumber cost to fix a burst pipe.


 
  
 If the mod takes a couple of hrs and given that RWA assume the risk of bricking the unit, $250 is not unreasonable. It's not like making a LOD cable charging your $250. The risk from opening/modding the dap is relatively high. Also good modding skills deserve a premium.


----------



## kimvictor

I guess that the and warranty is very good from RWA. But there are other modders in other countries that does the mod for less and does warranty as well.
  
 But I do agree that it is a better deal than making a LOD cable for $250.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## EPICFAILXD

kkcc said:


> well I was actually referring to this:


 
  
 oh...


----------



## Turrican2

sp3llv3xit said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Nice choice of IEMs


----------



## BillsonChang007

don lehrer said:


> Jajajaja, I thought the same. Poor Visa card it´s still suffering while I´m rocking







sorensiim said:


> Mine really should say "Account suspended until October 2023 while VISA card is recovering"




HAHAHHAHAHA!!!! I don't even have my wallet now


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## Mimouille

Hifiman 901 balanced card > Vision Ears Stage 4 iems demo version


----------



## knights




----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Nice rig Bryan


----------



## Don Lehrer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





knights said:


>








>


 
 I like the Vsonic GR07 but I don´t find them good looking. Your Foto make them look fantastic, well done


----------



## n0str3ss

don lehrer said:


> I like the Vsonic GR07 but I don´t find them good looking. Your Foto make them look fantastic, well done


 
 Same exact opinion, sure they are comfy and unique but they are not eye candy to me.


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> Hifiman 901 balanced card > Vision Ears Stage 4 iems demo version


 
  
 Man sorry to say but this 901 thing looks ugly.
  


sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 wow nice looking rig.


----------



## GrandeSwag

Modeled and 3D printed this "case" to hold an iPod classic + a Headstage Arrow. Forgot to take a pic with my pro 900s.


----------



## ms3902

grandeswag said:


> Modeled and 3D printed this "case" to hold an iPod classic + a Headstage Arrow. Forgot to take a pic with my pro 900s.


 
 That is awesome. Do they move around very much?


----------



## GrandeSwag

ms3902 said:


> That is awesome. Do they move around very much?


 
 Not at all. It's a very tight fit.


----------



## gmahler2u

where do we get em?


----------



## Oregonian

gmahler2u said:


> where do we get em?


 
 yeah, do you want to sell a few?  I'd buy one or you can send me the file and I can print my own!


----------



## goodvibes

What I took on vacation. JH13fp and Hisound 3rd Anniversary. Didn't charge it for the week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have an AK120 as well but left it stateside for this trip as I don't yet have a nice combo bag.


----------



## kimvictor

Ultraportable Rig.

 Sansa Fuze v2 Rockboxed+UERM


----------



## miceblue

grandeswag said:


> Modeled and 3D printed this "case" to hold an iPod classic + a Headstage Arrow. Forgot to take a pic with my pro 900s.


 
 Nice! That looks pretty snug. My only concern is how sturdy it is.
 I was considering building an Altoids CMoy-like amp with a 3D-printed case but then it won't have very good EMI rejection...and the fact that I don't have a 3D printer. XD
  
 Oh whoops. I though this was the "Post pics of your build" thread. I guess an Altoids CMoy-like amp is considered portable gear, hahaha.


----------



## kimvictor

Now that I think about it, my school has a 3D printer that anyone can use. Maybe I'll try making something... any suggestions?


----------



## knights




----------



## GrandeSwag

oregonian said:


> yeah, do you want to sell a few?  I'd buy one or you can send me the file and I can print my own!


 
  


gmahler2u said:


> where do we get em?


 
  
 I can send you the file and I can print and ship to anyone who doesn't have a 3D printer. PM me.


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


>



Not sure if just me, but I prefer a brighter, more colorful pic instead of the black and white but nice pic!


----------



## n0str3ss

grandeswag said:


> Modeled and 3D printed this "case" to hold an iPod classic + a Headstage Arrow. Forgot to take a pic with my pro 900s.


 
 Looks very nice and tight.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dminor said:


> Man sorry to say but this 901 thing looks ugly


 
  
  
 You can listen with your eyes closed......


----------



## TekeRugburn

dminor said:


> Man sorry to say but this 901 thing looks ugly.
> 
> 
> wow nice looking rig.


 
  
 the 901 is ugly but the stacked bricks of AK and AMP is nice looking?


----------



## kimvictor

tekerugburn said:


> the 901 is ugly but the stacked bricks of AK and AMP is nice looking?


 
  
 Yes. Overall design of AK100 is really good IMO. 901 looks metro, but not simple and nice.


----------



## TekeRugburn

kimvictor said:


> Yes. Overall design of AK100 is really good IMO. 901 looks metro, but not simple and nice.




I like the 901, and nothing wrong with the AK. But 901 by itself looks better than an AK stacked with an amp. Eapecially an amp that's more than double the size.


----------



## Mimouille

The Aks beat most brands in design IMO. But indeed when listening to the 901...it all of a sudden looks very good


----------



## kkcc

mimouille said:


> The Aks beat most brands in design IMO. But indeed when listening to the 901...it all of a sudden looks very good


 
  
 well while I had come to terms with how the 901 looks, I still try to keep it inside my pants and avoid being seen fiddling with it in public.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
  
 To keep it on topic, one of my older pics of one of my portable rigs that I don't mind being seen fiddling in public:


----------



## Mimouille

kkcc said:


> well while I had come to terms with how the 901 looks, I still try to keep it inside my pants and avoid being seen fiddling with it in public.....
> 
> 
> To keep it on topic, one of my older pics of one of my portable rigs that I don't mind being seen fiddling in public *naked*



Nice...


----------



## RAFA

With my portable rigs, I always feel kind of out of line.


----------



## n0str3ss

rafa said:


> With my portable rigs, I always feel kind of out of line.


 
 Just say you are a hipster and you should be alrighty


----------



## RAFA

n0str3ss said:


> Just say you are a hipster and you should be alrighty


----------



## zilch0md

n0str3ss said:


> I am not sure if that is even transportable


 
  
 This should help convince you...
  
  

  
 44.1/16 and 96/24 WAVs on multiple 64GB MicroSD > Sony PCM-M10 Line Out > 24VDC-powered TBI Audio Millenia MG3 (5.1 Watts into 50-Ohm) > TBI Impedance Match > Audeze LCD-2 rev.1
  
  

  
 1)  Open the case
 2)  Connect headphone cable to the LCD-2's mini-XLRs
 3)  Connect the 24VDC LiPo battery and attach alarm/monitor
 4)  Connect interconnect cable to Sony PCM-M10
 5)  Turn on the TBI Audio Millenia MG3 and listen to music!  
  

  
 HPRC 2400F case, with Touch shown for scale.
  
 Mike


----------



## spurxiii

That's a lovely setup Mike


----------



## knights

AK100 + Magnus1 + PB2 + RE600


----------



## psion84

zilch0md said:


> This should help convince you...
> 
> 
> 44.1/16 and 96/24 WAVs on multiple 64GB MicroSD > Sony PCM-M10 Line Out > 24VDC-powered TBI Audio Millenia MG3 (5.1 Watts into 50-Ohm) > TBI Impedance Match > Audeze LCD-2 rev.1
> ...


 
 Wow really nice rig Mike!
  
 but if im with airport security. i would have something to worry about.  how do u even get that past the airport? have u tried? lol. red & black wires + alarm monitors. heck without the lcd2 i would have thought the rest of the setup is gonna do some damage if it goes off.lol.


----------



## kimvictor

psion84 said:


> Wow really nice rig Mike!
> 
> but if im with airport security. i would have something to worry about.  how do u even get that past the airport? have u tried? lol. red & black wires + alarm monitors. heck without the lcd2 i would have thought the rest of the setup is gonna do some damage if it goes off.lol.


 
  
 Lol. A plane pilot told me that my AK100+UHA-6S.MKII stack looks like a bomb. I told him it was a MP3 player though. At least I didn't get kicked out of the plane.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Tom Yum Goong

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 The screen of whatever this is, reminds me a lot of the screen of the first Gameboy


----------



## Sorensiim

zilch0md said:


> This should help convince you...
> 
> 44.1/16 and 96/24 WAVs on multiple 64GB MicroSD > Sony PCM-M10 Line Out > 24VDC-powered TBI Audio Millenia MG3 (5.1 Watts into 50-Ohm) > TBI Impedance Match > Audeze LCD-2 rev.1


 
 I love it when other people are sporting gear that makes me look almost sane in comparison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  
 Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Audio Rendition 1 -> Heir Audio 8.A.


----------



## H20Fidelity

tom yum goong said:


> The screen of whatever this is, reminds me a lot of the screen of the first Gameboy


 
  
 It very much feels like a Gameboy to control. Two hands using both thumbs. (true)

 I think the most humourous name it's adapted so far is...... "the yellow submarine"


----------



## n0str3ss

zilch0md said:


> This should help convince you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I guess you use that for long trips and air travel, but to get that through the security checks would be a pain in the ass. I can see from here the a "random search". And to metion how all the other passengers would stare me down like if was building a setup to blow the whole plane. Nice rig tho.


----------



## audiofreakie

Just put explosive sticker LOL...


----------



## lin0003

zilch0md said:


> This should help convince you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great setup!
 Ever taken it onto a plane?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

I have an epiphany that my setups already fulfill my portable needs.. I suddenly feel really content and the urge for purchases suddenly disappeared (maybe take a break from head-fi also)...
  
*Ultra Portable setup*
 Source: Mod X3 with balance phone out
 IEM: ASG-2
  
 Upgrade Path: X5 in 2014
  
 The form factor and build of the X3 are designed to be ultra portable, I can put it in my jeans back pocket.. The X3 feels really sturdy... The warm and bassy sounds with this setup blocks out the outside noise very well... I am also using comply tips which enhance the sound isolation (could be at the expense of some treble loss...).. Most frequently used setup
  

  
*Portable setup*
 Source:HM901 with balance card
 IEM: TG334 with trrs jack
  
 Upgrade Path: 1p2
  
 This is quite bulky and thus not best for walking around usage .... but the sound comes out of this is just so amazing ... TG334 grew on me as a very good all rounder...Perfect for a quiet lunch at the garden or outdoor cafe
  

  
*Transportable setup*
 Source: DX50 Coaxial to a balanced DB2/PB2
 IEM: Heir 5.0,Parterre
 Phones: HD650
  
 Upgrade Path: PB3/DB3 in 2014
  
 Have not really taken this out of my house... mainly use it as a bedside rig and it makes all my earphones sound good with huge sound stage...
  

  
  
 All the above DAP have bad UI but they make me really happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, it is time to go back to enjoy music instead of worrying about what to buy next...


----------



## zilch0md

psion84 said:


> Wow really nice rig Mike!
> 
> but if im with airport security. i would have something to worry about.  how do u even get that past the airport? have u tried? lol. red & black wires + alarm monitors. heck without the lcd2 i would have thought the rest of the setup is gonna do some damage if it goes off.lol.






I have not yet tried to fly with this "travel rig", but I've previously had no problems getting through security with its pedecessor (using a 15V-powered Meier Stepdance or a 16V-powered iBasso PB2):



My greatest concern is the size of that $99 LiPo battery - they might confiscate it, but I will argue that the case is waterproof and thus air-tight, so the risk of fire is minimal. We will see. I should call the TSA first...

Meanwhile its great for hanging out in my backyard hammock or in the park, car camping, long road trips, etc. I also use it at the office.



Mike


----------



## n0str3ss

zilch0md said:


> I have not yet tried to fly with this "travel rig", but I've previously had no problems getting through security with its pedecessor (using a 15V-powered Meier Stepdance or a 16V-powered iBasso PB2):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was joking but that rig is really nice for the uses you mention, right the size I would build mine if I had money hanging around.


----------



## kkcc

Which of my ASG-2 looks better?

Black Chrome:


Brushed Nickel:


----------



## esmBOS




----------



## zilch0md

Haha!


----------



## Mimouille

kkcc said:


> Which of my ASG-2 looks better?
> 
> Black Chrome:
> 
> ...


Waiiiiit...how come you have two pairs ?!


----------



## JoeDoe

My thoughts exactly ^^


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


> Waiiiiit...how come you have two pairs ?!


 
  
 Well duh....
  
 The brushed steel pair has a more neutral sound with brighter mid-treble, while the black steel has a darker sound with punchier sub-bass.
  
 Color now effects sound


----------



## thegrobe

zilch0md said:


> This should help convince you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BEST...PORTABLE....RIG...EVER.


----------



## zilch0md

Wow, thank you!
  
 But wait 'til I replace the Sony PCM-M10 with the just-released (in China and Japan) *Sony PCM-D100*...
  

  

  

  
 This puppy does gap-less playback (and recording!) of WAV, FLAC, MP3 and several other formats, at resolutions up to 192 kHz/24-bit, including DSD formats, with native support for SDXC cards.  And just* look* at the build quality. 
  
 In addition to a fairly weak headphone amp, designed only for monitoring while recording in the field, It has both digital and analog Line In and Line Out jacks that are combination 3.5mm TRS (analog) and Mini-TOSLINK.   With 25-hours of play time on AA batteries, this thing will be a great DAP, but with none of the extra bells and whistles, such as playlists, shuffle, search by album, by artist, by song, etc.  It's strictly playback by folder selection.
  
 Take it away for roughly $980 US when it starts shipping later this year.   That's *a lot of bang for the buck* compared to our current, problem-prone "audiophile" DAP offerings that cost the same or more.  
  
 Best of all, if it's anything like its little brother that I'm using currently, the PCM-M10, it will work perfectly, right out of the box and will remain at firmware version 1.0.0, forever...
  
 Mike


----------



## miceblue

zilch0md said:


> Spoiler: Photos


 
 LOL


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

*Phone (as DAP): * Sony Xperia Z
*                     DAC: * M2tech 32bit/384khz Hiface DAC
*    Portable Amp:  *Headstage Arrow 4T
*  IEM/Earphone:*  Phonak Audeo PFE 232


----------



## EuphonicArin

cosmicholyghost said:


> I have an epiphany that my setups already fulfill my portable needs.. I suddenly feel really content and the urge for purchases suddenly disappeared (maybe take a break from head-fi also)...
> 
> *Ultra Portable setup*
> Source: Mod X3 with balance phone out
> ...


 
 what mods did you perform?


----------



## esmBOS

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> *Phone (as DAP): * Sony Xperia Z
> *                     DAC: * M2tech 32bit/384khz Hiface DAC
> *    Portable Amp:  *Headstage Arrow 4T
> *  IEM/Earphone:*  Phonak Audeo PFE 232


 
 This ultralow profile mini-mini you got here! Is that the one that comes with the Arrow, or is it something else? I've been looking for an IC like this for A G E S ! !


----------



## Santo8891

just got my AK100 2 days ago... first time using real deal DAP...
  
  

 my simple portable rigs... I just dont have any good portable amp for now... so I only direct it with my iem pretty simple and portable, but I dont think the SQ can beat you guys high end combo...


----------



## lin0003

What custom is that?


----------



## Santo8891

it's is UERM... I just loved it being flat and wide soundstage...
 I do made that one from one of the store in melbourne...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

esmbos said:


> This ultralow profile mini-mini you got here! Is that the one that comes with the Arrow, or is it something else? I've been looking for an IC like this for A G E S ! !


 
  
 Comes with the Arrow bro... It has two, one 1.5 inch tip to tip (connector/plug), the other 1inch.


----------



## shotgunshane




----------



## Jason36

zilch0md said:


> Wow, thank you!
> 
> But wait 'til I replace the Sony PCM-M10 with the just-released (in China and Japan) *Sony PCM-D100*...
> 
> ...



I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....but that is just darn ugly I'm afraid.


----------



## kimvictor

santo8891 said:


> it's is UERM... I just loved it being flat and wide soundstage...
> I do made that one from one of the store in melbourne...


 
  
 Ohh. UERM and AK100. Not a great match. You need an amp. Trust me. As a owner of AK100 and UERM, I can assure you that your treble with get so much better, even if you add a budget amp. 22ohm takes about 10db of treble away from UERM.


----------



## zachchen1996

santo8891 said:


> just got my AK100 2 days ago... first time using real deal DAP...
> 
> 
> my simple portable rigs... I just dont have any good portable amp for now... so I only direct it with my iem pretty simple and portable, but I dont think the SQ can beat you guys high end combo...




return/sell your ak100, and wait for the release of the sony nw-zx1.


----------



## kimvictor

zachchen1996 said:


> return/sell your ak100, and wait for the release of the sony nw-zx1.


 
  
 Why? I love my AK100. No way that new sony is going to be better purely in terms of SQ(but you do need to mod your AK100 if you are using iems)


----------



## Santo8891

well... i do think so.. but still looking for the candidate for portable amp.. I'm already have DIY m2m *which better than ALO with the same price range* I think...
 just dont know which one will match, since I cant go for test it myself...


----------



## zachchen1996

kimvictor said:


> Why? I love my AK100. No way that new sony is going to be better purely in terms of SQ(but you do need to mod your AK100 if you are using iems)




Some impressions from people in japan say that it sounds better than both the ak100 and ak120, but we shall see once it is released. If the sony does turn out to sound better than the ak120, then getting either the ak100 or ak120 would be a waste of money imo.


----------



## kkcc

kimvictor said:


> Why? I love my AK100. No way that new sony is going to be better purely in terms of SQ(but you do need to mod your AK100 if you are using iems)


 
  
 AK100 is not bad at all, but its SQ is also nowhere near its price suggested.  Same for AK120.  You are really not paying for the SQ. Modded or not.  I loved them for what they are but not the SQ.
  
 The AKs are nice packages with good size, good UI, good design, good built quality, good cases (from Dignis).  They got a lot going for them compare to other DAPs in the market now, but the Sonys seems to be posing a great threat in ALL these areas that the AKs excel.


----------



## spurxiii

jason36 said:


> I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....but that is just darn ugly I'm afraid.


There's a mechanical beauty to it like the transformers. Plus it looks very well built and tough as buggery


----------



## lee730

zachchen1996 said:


> Some impressions from people in japan say that it sounds better than both the ak100 and ak120, but we shall see once it is released. If the sony does turn out to sound better than the ak120, then getting either the ak100 or ak120 would be a waste of money imo.


 
  
 What gear were these people using to come to such a conclusion? If they don't provide that info I'd take their opinions with a pinch of salt.


----------



## lin0003

lee730 said:


> What gear were these people using to come to such a conclusion? If they don't provide that info I'd take their opinions with a pinch of salt.


 
  
 +1


----------



## rudi0504

My new Theorem 720 out the box pictures

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac / Amp : Cyber labs Theorem 720
Cable : moon audio silver dragon v1
Iems :
No hiss to low noise
Earsonic Sm 64 v1.
Unique Melody 3 DD universal
Phonak Pfe 232

Hiss without music play
Demo 1964
Fit Ear MH 335 DW
Westone Um 3 x rc

Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 Zero Noise
LCD 3 Zero Noise
Fostex TH 900 can hear very low noise / hiss

SQ out the box :

I am under estimate from this dac amp Thorem 720
SQ excellent if without hiss to BA iems
Power : the biggest power from portable dac / amp
Is bigger than my Alo RX 3 B
It is definitely more for Headphones than iems

Is you like clarity ,very good detail , very good separation, very excellent bass impact and speed and wide and tall soundstage than Cyberlabs Thorem is your choice

I love out the box SQ

My IMO


----------



## monkeyboylee

Latest upgrades have made me a happy bunny...


----------



## n0str3ss

monkeyboylee said:


> Latest upgrades have made me a happy bunny...


 
  
 You have there a good looking combo and a good sounding too I hope


----------



## zilch0md

GrandeSwag,

I've only just now stumbled into this, but felt compelled to say I'm very impressed. It's awesome that you could craft this very useful, one-off tool, from scratch.



Mike



grandeswag said:


> Modeled and 3D printed this "case" to hold an iPod classic + a Headstage Arrow. Forgot to take a pic with my pro 900s.


----------



## rudi0504

My out the box Cyberlabs Theorem 720set up 

Source : iPhone 4 s

Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720

Cable : Moon Audio Silver Dragon v1 mini USB to LOD


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> My out the box Cyberlabs Thouren set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> 
> ...



Congrats Rudi...and nice pic. Let us know how the Theorem sounds when you have had more time.


----------



## rudi0504

kkcc said:


> Which of my ASG-2 looks better?
> 
> Black Chrome:
> 
> ...




Congrats these two looks beautiful 
You just order iPhone 5 S in gold and black , they can match your Ciems collection


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Congrats Rudi...and nice pic. Let us know how the Theorem sounds when you have had more time.




Thank you Michael 
I am very surprise with the SQ from this dac / amp Theorem 720 
I will post more after burn in my Theorem 720


----------



## rudi0504

My another pair set up with new Theorem 720 

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
Cable : cyberlabs stock cable mini USB to LOD


----------



## audiofreakie

t50rp + dx50
50-50 lol


----------



## rudi0504

zilch0md said:


> This should help convince you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your transportable set up look great 
You put all in one box , it is genius idea


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Michael
> I am very surprise with the SQ from this dac / amp Theorem 720
> I will post more after burn in my Theorem 720


 
 WHAT HAPPEN!!  What is So Surprise?
  
 Is it gOOD or Bad


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> WHAT HAPPEN!!  What is So Surprise?
> 
> Is it gOOD or Bad   :eek:




It is very good Dac Amp , if not good I wold not buy Theorem 720 
Minus only hiss on BA driver , the rest I love it 
SQ is different from all cyberlabs Dacs that I have 
Because of Theorem 720 I sold my class DB 1,69 Vrms version 
I keep my class DB 2.00 Vrms version


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> It is very good Dac Amp , if not good I wold not buy Theorem 720
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very tempting.....but I need start save money for JH Roxanne new flagship 12 driver iem.
 too many toys but not enough money


----------



## longbowbbs

gmahler2u said:


> rudi0504 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very good Dac Amp , if not good I wold not buy Theorem 720
> ...


 
  
 Those new Roxanne's look ridiculous!


----------



## gmahler2u

longbowbbs said:


> Those new Roxanne's look ridiculous!


 
 Yeah...I was think about their new JH13 but now i'll go for this new flagship...


----------



## longbowbbs

gmahler2u said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Those new Roxanne's look ridiculous!
> ...


 
  
 I notice they are not up yet on JHAudio's web site. I guess they are waiting until after RMAF. That carbon fibre option is really nice.


----------



## gmahler2u

longbowbbs said:


> I notice they are not up yet on JHAudio's web site. I guess they are waiting until after RMAF. That carbon fibre option is really nice.


 
 Yes, you're right.  Since I can't go to RMAF.  I'll have to wait and Saving money.  LOL


----------



## longbowbbs

gmahler2u said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I notice they are not up yet on JHAudio's web site. I guess they are waiting until after RMAF. That carbon fibre option is really nice.
> ...


 
  
 Still cheaper than the JH3's and most of us around here already have a nice portable amp and/or Dac.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

longbowbbs said:


> I notice they are not up yet on JHAudio's web site. I guess they are waiting until after RMAF. That carbon fibre option is really nice.


 
  
 Audeze is doing the same thing with their 2 new phones, waiting for CanJam to make it official...


----------



## longbowbbs

buttuglyjeff said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I notice they are not up yet on JHAudio's web site. I guess they are waiting until after RMAF. That carbon fibre option is really nice.
> ...


 
  
 Makes sense. That is the place to make the splash. Wish the calendar would allow me to go, but not this time. What a toy store!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

gmahler2u said:


> Yes, you're right.  Since I can't go to RMAF.  I'll have to wait and Saving money.  LOL


 
  

 Either that or I'll have to organize a bank robbery.


----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


> gmahler2u said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you're right.  Since I can't go to RMAF.  I'll have to wait and Saving money.  LOL
> ...




With all these latest release of gears, all i wanna do is leave head-fi, block audio related sites!!! Or as you said Bryan, unfriend our FB audio pals...

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmahler2u

knights said:


> With all these latest release of gears, all i wanna do is leave head-fi, block audio related sites!!! Or as you said Bryan, unfriend our FB audio pals...
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk 4


 
 Yeah...me too.  Just block head-fi web and all the audio related websites.


----------



## kkcc

gmahler2u said:


> Yeah...me too.  Just block head-fi web and all the audio related websites.




Well someone once said "Rule number 1 is don't fool yourself, but then you're the easiest to fool...."


----------



## gmahler2u

kkcc said:


> Well someone once said "Rule number 1 is don't fool yourself, but then you're the easiest to fool...."


 
 Man...first, this hobby needs LOTS money and if you have family that have 4 childen....man I start thinking, what do I do.
  I try not to fooling myself.
  
 Rule number 1, just happy with what you got!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and rule number 2 don't look someone else.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 have a good one


----------



## ToPaLi

a true audiophile would sell the children and have more funds to buy new gears


----------



## voteforpedro

Here is part of my rig: AK100 --> ALO Green Line --> ALO International --> ALO Signature 16 cable w/XLR termination and mini balanced adapter --> LCD-2. Also included is a photo of the 1/4" adapter for my ALO PanAm that is used at the office. I am anxiously awaiting some JH16's..........


----------



## gmahler2u

topali said:


> a true audiophile would sell the children and have more funds to buy new gears


 
 lol, well, i must be untrue Audiophile


----------



## lee730

gmahler2u said:


> lol, well, i must be untrue Audiophile


 
  
 It's never too late .


----------



## BillsonChang007

lee730 said:


> It's never too late .




NO! A true audiophile will send their kid to popular school = get scholarship = university blah blah blah~ = find a high salary work = PROFIT! = buy audio gears ^_^


----------



## rudi0504

Cyberlabs Theorem 720 as pure I Device DAC

Source : IPhone 4 s
Dac : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 as pure iDevice DAC
Amp :Mass Ko Bo 385
Iem : Unique Melody 3 DD

SQ : heavenly Sound Quality

My IMO


----------



## rudi0504

topali said:


> a true audiophile would sell the children and have more funds to buy new gears




I don't agree sell the children for buying audio gear


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> NO! A true audiophile will send their kid to popular school = get scholarship = university blah blah blah~ = find a high salary work = PROFIT! = buy audio gears ^_^




I am agree with you 100% 
No works no money no audio gear no girl friend


----------



## rudi0504

​


gmahler2u said:


> Man...first, this hobby needs LOTS money and if you have family that have 4 childen....man I start thinking, what do I do.
> 
> I try not to fooling myself.
> 
> ...




Grass from our neighbour house is always greener as our grass at our house 

Looking is okay and no problem But eat must at home


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Yeah...me too.  Just block head-fi web and all the audio related websites.




I don't think you can block head fi and another audio web , if you are true audiophile 

Head fi is like my Honey 

Always muss head fi where ever I traveling .
The only way to pause is only when no data if I traveling oversea 

One day as I was in Singapore , I thought already bought data plan 3 USD per day 
I used my blackberry to surf head fi 
I was shock next tel bill was 300 USD 
Do painful one amp gone :mad:


----------



## caableguy

I just bought a1020 and a 1040 case to carry my gear, Westone 4R RBxd'd Clip Zip 8 with class 10 metal Samsung 32gb card, and modded TF10.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





voteforpedro said:


> Here is part of my rig: AK100 --> ALO Green Line --> ALO International --> ALO Signature 16 cable w/XLR termination and mini balanced adapter --> LCD-2. Also included is a photo of the 1/4" adapter for my ALO PanAm that is used at the office. I am anxiously awaiting some JH16's..........


 
  
 That is a great portable and office rig! How do you get any work done?


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> I don't think you can block head fi and another audio web , if you are true audiophile
> 
> Head fi is like my Honey




100% agree! Check out my iPad's [my main surfing device] bookmark, history, reading list, and EVERYWHERE you look in my Safari including the unclosed tab, it's all related to audio ^_^ even my Facebook page... What I share, what I am subscribed to it's all audio as well xD 

That said, even if I block audio website on my iPad's Safari, there's my Facebook wall haha

Billson


----------



## kenman345

voteforpedro said:


> Here is part of my rig: AK100 --> ALO Green Line --> ALO International --> ALO Signature 16 cable w/XLR termination and mini balanced adapter --> LCD-2. Also included is a photo of the 1/4" adapter for my ALO PanAm that is used at the office. I am anxiously awaiting some JH16's..........


 
  
 Man, I would never get much work done with those around. How's the PanAm? I guess it's the right size for a Office rig, yes? Or did you pick it for it's other qualities?


----------



## Rl-s

First portable rig! Diymod-GoVibe Vestamp-Shure se535


----------



## n0str3ss

rl-s said:


> First portable rig! Diymod-GoVibe Vestamp-Shure se535


 
 I hope those se535 sound as good as they look.


----------



## voteforpedro

kenman345 said:


> Man, I would never get much work done with those around. How's the PanAm? I guess it's the right size for a Office rig, yes? Or did you pick it for it's other qualities?




I love the PanAm! I have Cifté, Mullard and Siemens tubes for it. I am still burning them all in, but I am happy with the setup.


----------



## Rl-s

Yea they sound great! Compared to my jh13fp which are much more expensive, makes me appreciate how the 535s performs but cost a fraction of the price.


----------



## Rl-s




----------



## sidrpm

gmahler2u said:


> Yeah...me too.  Just block head-fi web and all the audio related websites.


 
  
 In my view no point to block - it only comes back harder. The trick is to embrace it and be happy.


----------



## rudi0504

My Cyberlabs Theorem driving balance headphones 

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720
Headphones : LCD 2 rev 3 with Norse Audio balance RSA 
 Sennheiser HD 800 with Whiplash customer made twag Twcu balance RSA 
Cable : mini USB to Lod stock cable from acyberlabs


----------



## voteforpedro

Nice setup, Rudi! How are you liking the Theorem with the LCD-2?


----------



## rudi0504

voteforpedro said:


> Nice setup, Rudi! How are you liking the Theorem with the LCD-2?




Thank you Pedro 
cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC is my best iDevice DAC / Amp in one box solution 

Theorem can drive all headphone from low to high impedance headphone in excellent SQ 
So some of iems : like um 3 DD , Phonak 232 , Earsonic SM 64 v1 with low noise 

With LCD 2 rev 3 and LCD 3 has very good synergy 

Minus only : hiss with BA driver like my Fit Ear MH 335 DW , Westone um 3 x rc ,


----------



## rudi0504

Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium best synergy with a Theorem 720

Source : IPhone 4 s
Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
Headphone : Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium 
Cable : Whiplash Audio Twag / Twcu hybrid cable v2


----------



## voteforpedro

Thanks, Rudi. My whole setup falls down when I need/want to use an iPod Classic, which means I need a different DAC/Amp than my ALO International. The problem is I will likely be using my JH16 with it and hiss is a huge turnoff for me. So for now I keep doing what I am doing with the AK100/ALO International for the LCD2 as well as JH16. I will try my hand at my old iPhone 4 running iOS 7 as well.


----------



## rudi0504

voteforpedro said:


> Thanks, Rudi. My whole setup falls down when I need/want to use an iPod Classic, which means I need a different DAC/Amp than my ALO International. The problem is I will likely be using my JH16 with it and hiss is a huge turnoff for me. So for now I keep doing what I am doing with the AK100/ALO International for the LCD2 as well as JH16. I will try my hand at my old iPhone 4 running iOS 7 as well.




If you like Alo International , you will love Theorem 720 more for your LCD 2 in term of SQ 
Your Alo international has slightly more power than Theorem .
Yes with my Jh 16 old version got hiss


----------



## n0str3ss

sidrpm said:


> In my view no point to block - it only comes back harder. The trick is to embrace it and be happy.


 
  
 I am not quite sure that's how it works...


----------



## voteforpedro

rudi0504 said:


> If you like Alo International , you will love Theorem 720 more for your LCD 2 in term of SQ
> Your Alo international has slightly more power than Theorem .
> Yes with my Jh 16 old version got hiss


 
  
 I have been trying to find a good DAC/Amp combo that works with iOS / iPod Classics as a DAC and also scales from the LCD-2 down to JH16 or any other CIEM. I don't think it can happen, unfortunately.


----------



## n0str3ss

Don´t give up, keep on searching and for god sake make that wallet thinner.


----------



## esuhgb

voteforpedro said:


> I have been trying to find a good DAC/Amp combo that works with iOS / iPod Classics as a DAC and also scales from the LCD-2 down to JH16 or any other CIEM. I don't think it can happen, unfortunately.


 
 Take a look at the apex glacier. Its got loads of power and works really well with iems. Only hisses with my ie80's (cant hear it when music is playing) and is silent with d2000's, amperiors and pfe122. One user has had positive impressions using it with an lcd-2.


----------



## voteforpedro

Thanks for the recommendation. A friend has one and he mentioned he gets a ton of RF interference when he uses it with his iPhone 5. At least it is a very small unit.
  
 I think I will just cross off the list the use of my old iPod Classic 160GB and will stick with either an iPhone 4 or iPhone 5, as the ALO International will work with either quite well. The only issue with the iPhone 5 (running iOS 7) is the long Lightning to USB cable, so it won't be that compact and portable.


----------



## esuhgb

voteforpedro said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. A friend has one and he mentioned he gets a ton of RF interference when he uses it with his iPhone 5. At least it is a very small unit.
> 
> I think I will just cross off the list the use of my old iPod Classic 160GB and will stick with either an iPhone 4 or iPhone 5, as the ALO International will work with either quite well. The only issue with the iPhone 5 (running iOS 7) is the long Lightning to USB cable, so it won't be that compact and portable.


 
  
 That is true regarding RF interference as I get loads when I use it as a dac with my laptop when streaming music of youtube.


----------



## JackRabbitSlims

160gb iPod Classic, Custom LOD, HeadAmp Pico Slim, UERM's.
  
 Yes, I usually have the leather case on the Slim and have it flipped on to the back of iPod with rubber bands.....but I like this pic


----------



## n0str3ss

jackrabbitslims said:


> 160gb iPod Classic, Custom LOD, HeadAmp Pico Slim, UERM's.
> 
> Yes, I usually have the leather case on the Slim and have it flipped on to the back of iPod with rubber bands.....but I like this pic


 
 I really like this photo too for some reason, it is so clear.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> My Cyberlabs Theorem driving balance headphones
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s
> Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the photos again Rudi!!!
  
 I do have a question.  You mentioned earlier you were selling your lower voltage CLAS-db, because of the Theorem.  Which do you consider superior, a balanced CLAS stack or your new Theorem?  I'm mostly asking in terms of headphones, not IEMs....


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> I don't think you can block head fi and another audio web , if you are true audiophile
> 
> Head fi is like my Honey
> 
> ...


 
 yeah, I just sold mk3b...pain.


----------



## rudi0504

voteforpedro said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. A friend has one and he mentioned he gets a ton of RF interference when he uses it with his iPhone 5. At least it is a very small unit.
> 
> I think I will just cross off the list the use of my old iPod Classic 160GB and will stick with either an iPhone 4 or iPhone 5, as the ALO International will work with either quite well. The only issue with the iPhone 5 (running iOS 7) is the long Lightning to USB cable, so it won't be that compact and portable.




My IMO iPhone 4s has better SQ than iPhone 5
I plan to buy iPhone 5s
As IDevice fan boy I skipp to buy iPhone 5 because of SQ 
If you get chance please try Cyberlabs Theorem
Now is my best two in ones Dac Amp for my IDevice


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Thanks for the photos again Rudi!!!
> 
> I do have a question.  You mentioned earlier you were selling your lower voltage CLAS-db, because of the Theorem.  Which do you consider superior, a balanced CLAS stack or your new Theorem?  I'm mostly asking in terms of headphones, not IEMs....




Thank you 
Pm send


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## lin0003

Nice H20!
 Will post pics of my Miracles which FINALLY came back. They sound stunning!


----------



## Xinze

Waiting for my Pico amp/dac to come in. Interested to see if nearly twice the MSRP actually makes any difference..


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Nice H20!
> Will post pics of my Miracles which FINALLY came back. They sound stunning!


 
  
 That's excellent news mate, really happy for you!


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> That's excellent news mate, really happy for you!


 
  
 Thanks a lot! 
 They are totally worth the wait and they seem even better than the custom fit ones.


----------



## montanari

hisound studioV/hifiman hm601/ultrasone hfi780
 looking for a momentum


----------



## lee730

Tralucent 1Plus2 and Studio V 3rd ANV.


----------



## sidrpm

n0str3ss said:


> I am not quite sure that's how it works...


 
  
 Sigh....ok it doesn't


----------



## Sorensiim

montanari said:


> hisound studioV/hifiman hm601/ultrasone hfi780
> looking for a momentum


 
 Personally I'd prefer the 780 to the warmer Senns, but with the Studio V Treble Monster as a source... I see why you're looking for a Momentum! As much as I love the Ultrasones, they can be quite piercing with the "wrong" combination of source and material.


----------



## Achmedisdead

sorensiim said:


> Personally I'd prefer the 780 to the warmer Senns, but with the Studio V Treble Monster as a source... I see why you're looking for a Momentum! *As much as I love the Ultrasones, they can be quite piercing with the "wrong" combination of source and material.*


 
  
 To my ears, adding velour pads cuts down on some of the "piercing-ness" ,  although it also slightly softens the bass impact. A worthy trade-off most of the time though.


----------



## miceblue

Maybe the Ultrasones' treble is some kind of *puts glasses on* ultrasound, yeah.....


----------



## Sorensiim

achmedisdead said:


> To my ears, adding velour pads cuts down on some of the "piercing-ness" ,  although it also slightly softens the bass impact. A worthy trade-off most of the time though.


 
  
 Modding Ultrasones is an artform - the Kees Mod kan help quite a bit as well.


----------



## montanari

sorensiim said:


> Personally I'd prefer the 780 to the warmer Senns, but with the Studio V Treble Monster as a source... I see why you're looking for a Momentum! As much as I love the Ultrasones, they can be quite piercing with the "wrong" combination of source and material.


 
  
 totally agree!
  
  
 with the hifiman ultrasone are magic


----------



## Sorensiim

montanari said:


> totally agree!
> 
> 
> with the hifiman ultrasone are magic


 
  
 If you can find your way around a screwdriver, try looking up the "Kees mod" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 Ahh great, now I miss my Ultrasones.


----------



## n0str3ss

xinze said:


> Waiting for my Pico amp/dac to come in. Interested to see if nearly twice the MSRP actually makes any difference..


 
 I see you like to live dangerously, I wish I could too buy stuff like you do


----------



## Bootsy1

Source : iPhone 5
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt OPA SM 627
Amp : Vorzuge Duo 
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini


----------



## longbowbbs

bootsy1 said:


> Source : iPhone 5
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt OPA SM 627
> Amp : Vorzuge Duo
> Cable : Wagnus mini to mini
> ...


 
 I love this rig!


----------



## Bootsy1

Thanks bro


----------



## rudi0504

bootsy1 said:


> Thanks bro




I like it too 

It is the same set up like mine except Vozuge Duo amp


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Tralucent 1Plus2 and Studio V 3rd ANV.




Hi sound Studio V 3 rd anv edition is never get bore DAP for ever 
Sometimes I miss that too


----------



## TekeRugburn

bootsy1 said:


> Source : iPhone 5
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt OPA SM 627
> Amp : Vorzuge Duo
> Cable : Wagnus mini to mini


 
  
 I think you're missing a big part of the rig....headphones lol.  Must be one hell of a rig if it sounds good without any headphones.


----------



## lescanadiens

Wow nice rig H2O.

What are these? 
The combo looks stunning!



h20fidelity said:


>


----------



## SoulSyde

bootsy1 said:


>


 
  
 Cheers!  I love my Go-DAP too.
  
 Nice rig you got there.


----------



## rudi0504

goliath with 7 dwarfs 

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720. DAC
Custom iems : 
On the left side :
JH 16 pro old version
Fit Ear MH 335 DW
UM Miracle

Universal iems :
In the middle :
Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable

On the right side :
UM 3 DD
Earsonic SM 64 v1
Phonak 232


----------



## n0str3ss

bootsy1 said:


> Source : iPhone 5
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt OPA SM 627
> Amp : Vorzuge Duo
> Cable : Wagnus mini to mini


 
  
 Solid rig


----------



## Xinze

Question:
  
 Are dedicated players (Rocoo, iBasso, etc) better than standard iPhone/Android + amp configurations? The majority of the players have horrendous reviews.
  
 Do those massive "portable" stacks give you better sound than a single higher end dedicated unit? I'd be annoyed if I had to plug in 2-3 devices even while sitting with my laptop, never mind walking around with that.


----------



## lin0003

xinze said:


> Question:
> 
> Are dedicated players (Rocoo, iBasso, etc) better than standard iPhone/Android + amp configurations? The majority of the players have horrendous reviews.
> 
> Do those massive "portable" stacks give you better sound than a single higher end dedicated unit? I'd be annoyed if I had to plug in 2-3 devices even while sitting with my laptop, never mind walking around with that.


I think that a dedicated player would be better.


----------



## miceblue

h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Awesome Photo


 
 Wow, that is one beautiful photo, and some nice shiny gear. Nice job!


----------



## jazzman7

iPhone + HRT microStreamer, with M100/XL pads.  The Pebble controls playback wirelessly.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lescanadiens said:


> Wow nice rig H2O.
> 
> What are these?
> The combo looks stunning!


 

 The H-200 IEMS are 3 way hybrids made by a company called T-Peos. The upgrade cable is aftermarket.

 The player is Xuelin IHIFI-760 with C&C BH amp strapped undeath.. 
  


miceblue said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful photo, and some nice shiny gear. Nice job!


----------



## gmahler2u

(image missing)
  
 it's my humble gear...thanks for watching.
  
 also not a photographer.


----------



## Bootsy1

Source : iPhone 5 / Tera Player
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt Opa627SM
Amp : Alo Audio Mk3-B / Vorzüge Duo
IEM : Tralucent 1 plus 2 gold silver cable(old type)
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks H20!
 Stunning combo!
  
 Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> The H-200 IEMS are 3 way hybrids made by a company called T-Peos. The upgrade cable is aftermarket.
> 
> The player is Xuelin IHIFI-760 with C&C BH amp strapped undeath..


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


>




I like your pictures
Your pictures are works of art 
No need to hear already sound good


----------



## gmahler2u

finally i'm revealing my gear.  I'm not a professional photographer.


----------



## SoulSyde

Is that a pinhole camera?


----------



## Skolar311

Here's some shots of my FiiO E12 Mont Blanc with Motorola Atrix 2. I think the Atrix 2 sounds really nice and I've dedicated it for this portable rig as I own another phone. I also like the fact that it's almost exactly the same size as the E12. I used a low-profile heavy duty velcro to secure the devices together. I hate the rubber bands, personally.
  
 I'm very happy with this beefy little rig. It provides the power that my HD600's crave!


----------



## lin0003




----------



## Jason36

bootsy1 said:


>




What's the case on your iPhone 5??


----------



## calipilot227

rudi0504 said:


> My first impression Samsung Galaxy Note 3


 
  
 Rudi, since I know you probably own all three, could you briefly compare the Galaxy note 3 to the iPhone 5 and the iPhone 4/4S? I'm due for an upgrade (currently have an iPhone 4), and the Note 3 goes on sale at Verizon on Wednesday.


----------



## Bootsy1

It's Lunatik Taktik Extreme.


----------



## xplosive

ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = end of my portable journey


----------



## Achmedisdead

xplosive said:


> ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = *end of my portable journey *


 
  
 That's what they all say....


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

@xplosive,awesome rig!


----------



## xplosive

@achmed hahaha yeah i wish...
  
 Thank you cosmic, they sound incredibly good too..


----------



## n0str3ss

rudi0504 said:


> I like your pictures
> Your pictures are works of art
> No need to hear already sound good


 
  
 Indeed, I love his clean and minimalistic pics, they really bring the good looking_ness_ of his hear.


----------



## gmahler2u

xplosive said:


> ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = end of my portable journey


 
 That's LIE!!!!!!!!





 
 You mean briefly.  LOL


----------



## gmahler2u

Apple 160g -> solo algorhythm (original) -> the Intruder
 JH16 (old version) before freq.   - toxic cable (silver poison)
  
 Can't complain.


----------



## BillsonChang007

xplosive said:


> ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = end of my portable journey


 
  
 I sense lies! Pretty strong to my human nose!


----------



## longbowbbs

billsonchang007 said:


> xplosive said:
> 
> 
> > ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = end of my portable journey
> ...


 
  
 I think he left off.."So Far" from the end of that sentence!


----------



## n0str3ss

xplosive said:


> ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = end of my portable journey


 
  
 You are liar, a filthy, filty liar...


----------



## Skolar311

xplosive said:


> ak100 stock (fw2.2) + tur06 + v7mg1l + ath ESW11ltd = end of my portable journey


 

 Portable STAX System??


----------



## voteforpedro

My JH16's just arrived. My travel rig:
  
 AK100 --> ALO Green --> ALO International --> JH16
  
 So far I am really liking my first CIEM, even though I know the sound will get better after some burning in time. I also love the headphone cable, as I don't have any issues with microphonics, and it doesn't get tangled up easily. Two thumbs up!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ ALO's customer of the month....


----------



## voteforpedro

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ ALO's customer of the month....


 
  
 No kidding. But much of the gear was bought used from these forums.


----------



## GWagon

IPC 7G --> FiiO E12 ---> ATH-ES10
  
 I'm absolutely loving this modest setup.


----------



## xplosive

@Skolar, I never had a chance to hear a stax system. But this really give extra "depth" to each instrument sound that i never heard before especially the drum sound.. each instrument are isolated so well and so clear.. transparancy is also the best so far., no sound on top of each other they simply blend in. vocal so forward, intimate, you can easily pick up dry/wet vocal lips and breath, the bass is also very2 good, you can really hear when the bass player finger snaps the string with right amount of vibrant.. I am really very excited with this one.


----------



## snapple10

W4> Dx50


----------



## gmahler2u

snapple10 said:


> W4> Dx50


 
 simple and sweet!!


----------



## kkcc

My rig today:


----------



## baydude

My rig
  
 S4 -> OTG -> HiFimeDIY Tiny DAC -> C5 -> T-Peos H-200
  
 front

  
 back


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

all-in-one is so overrated ..


----------



## angelo898

that is what i call a stack


----------



## Brendanz

Humble rig of a student. I use this while I study.


----------



## esmBOS

brendanz said:


> Humble rig of a student. I use this while I study.





> Spoiler: Picture of rig


 
 Nice rig! The wear and tear on the brown AK case actually makes it look even better!


----------



## vincent215

That's a low profile rig, but not humble imo.
 Thanks god that I never have that kind of rig as a student, or I couldnt graduate 
  
 Quote:


brendanz said:


> Humble rig of a student. I use this while I study.


----------



## angelo898

Very wealthy humble student rig


----------



## kenman345

angelo898 said:


> Very wealthy humble student rig


 
  
 So humble, it's non-existent...


----------



## n0str3ss

brendanz said:


> Humble rig of a student. I use this while I study.


 
  
 Humble, you say?


----------



## angelo898

kenman345 said:


> So humble, it's non-existent...




Oh I was referring to brendanz


----------



## Brendanz

Guys it took me over a year to save for that ;(


----------



## JoeDoe

brendanz said:


> Guys it took me over a year to save for that ;(




Good for you man! I'm down for portable rig comprised of high quality components and self-discipline!


----------



## TekeRugburn

brendanz said:


> Guys it took me over a year to save for that ;(


 
  
 haters are gonna hate!  
  
 Don't worry.  This was my rig for the first 2 years of med school.  Good for you man!  
  
 JH13 - Whiplash Hybrid - RSA Shadow - Whiplash TWag LOD - Ipod Nano


----------



## BillsonChang007

tekerugburn said:


> haters are gonna hate!
> 
> Don't worry.  This was my rig for the first 2 years of med school.  Good for you man!
> 
> JH13 - Whiplash Hybrid - RSA Shadow - Whiplash TWag LOD - Ipod Nano


 
  
 wow! They look so portable! Must be very easy to be carried around! At least, compared to my iPad -> IEM rig hehe


----------



## angelo898

tekerugburn said:


> haters are gonna hate!
> 
> Don't worry.  This was my rig for the first 2 years of med school.  Good for you man!
> 
> JH13 - Whiplash Hybrid - RSA Shadow - Whiplash TWag LOD - Ipod Nano


 
 THAT IS POSSIBLY ONE OF THE CUTEST RIGS EVER


----------



## TekeRugburn

angelo898 said:


> THAT IS POSSIBLY ONE OF THE CUTEST RIGS EVER


 
  
 If you mean cute by "A beast of a manly rig that fits in a pocket" then yes
  


billsonchang007 said:


> wow! They look so portable! Must be very easy to be carried around! At least, compared to my iPad -> IEM rig hehe


 
  
 it was extremely portable.  Still one of my favorites of all time


----------



## Don Lehrer

tekerugburn said:


> If you mean cute by "A beast of a manly rig that fits in a pocket" then yes
> 
> 
> it was extremely portable.  Still one of my favorites of all time


 
  
 I have to agree with you both, that rig looks amazing and it ist the best portable rig I´ve seen! So small and so usefull


----------



## angelo898

it is pretty damn beast for sure


----------



## n0str3ss

And good looking. Damn that cable....


----------



## audiofreakie

My simple rig.


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday I just received my new Earsonic S - E6 universal iem 

Out the box SQ smooth sounding and very clean and dead silent iem , if you like Earsonic SM 64 V1 , than this new Earsonic S - EM 6 is the right choice for you in better way in SQ .
 After burn in I will post my impression more 

Note : minus only the packaging is very cheap looking , not like 1100 USD looking packaging 
 It is like my SM 64 V1 packaging like toys 
 But I like SQ from the Earsonic house 

My Earsonjc S - EM6 out the box pictures :









My new Earsonic S - EM6 pair with new IBasso DX50

These new toys are still on burn in


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Yesterday I just received my new Earsonic S - E6 universal iem
> 
> Out the box SQ smooth sounding and very clean and dead silent iem , if you like Earsonic SM 64 V1 , than this new Earsonic S - EM 6 is the right choice for you in better way in SQ .
> After burn in I will post my impression more
> ...


 
  
  
 Congrats on the new toys, Rudi!


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Congrats on the new toys, Rudi!




Thank you CosmicHolyGhost 
After 12 hours burn in Earsonic E SM 6 shine more in bass region more impact , fuller mid and extended high but still very clean and very low noise 
I love it more now 

Out the box so flat 

My IBasso DX 50 shine in to very good SQ now , overall more clear and clean 
But the SQ still can not up to the level Big brother HDP R10 
For 300 USD is excellent , so far better than Fiio X3 
IMO


----------



## kkcc

My rig today:


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you CosmicHolyGhost
> After 12 hours burn in Earsonic E SM 6 shine more in bass region more impact , fuller mid and extended high but still very clean and very low noise
> I love it more now
> 
> ...




Rudi, I think you need to grow two more ears to keep up with your purchases. LoL

Please consider HM901, it will complement with all your high end gear.


----------



## Mimouille

kkcc said:


> My rig today:


 

 JH13fp ?


----------



## kkcc

mimouille said:


> JH13fp ?




Yup. DX50 > SXC 24 > JH13fp


----------



## TekeRugburn

kkcc said:


> Yup. DX50 > SXC 24 > JH13fp


 
  
 Great Rig.... Team is questionable though haha


----------



## LouisLoh

tekerugburn said:


> Don't worry.  This was my rig for the first 2 years of med school.  Good for you man!


 
  
 Hi fellow medic/JH13 user!


----------



## TekeRugburn

louisloh said:


> Hi fellow medic/JH13 user!


 
  
 not a medic lol.  but thanks!


----------



## LouisLoh

tekerugburn said:


> not a medic lol.  but thanks!


 
  
 Ahh that's just what they call medical students here.


----------



## TekeRugburn

louisloh said:


> Ahh that's just what they call medical students here.


 
  
 oh kewl....lol.


----------



## AlanYWM

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, I think you need to grow two more ears to keep up with your purchases. LoL
> 
> Please consider HM901, it will complement with all your high end gear.


 
  
 I think Rudi should seriously consider this rig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 The buying never stops


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> I think Rudi should seriously consider this rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...







cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, I think you need to grow two more ears to keep up with your purchases. LoL
> 
> Please consider HM901, it will complement with all your high end gear.




Hi all 

Thank you for your suggestion 
I haven't heard HiFi M8 yet 
My friend told me Hi Fi has to much power for iems , it is very good for driving high impedance headphones 
Is that correct ?


----------



## rudi0504

kkcc said:


> My rig today:




Please share your impression for your Jh 13 FF compare to another top tier Ciems in the same price range 

Thank you


----------



## AlanYWM

rudi0504 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion
> I haven't heard HiFi M8 yet
> ...



 
Hi Rudi,
 
I am using my FitEar TG!334 with the Hifi M8 LX and there is no hiss! This is with the lowest setting for gain. It is definitely suitable for iems if you ask me. Much better than the Theorem 720 and ALO RX Mk3 B+. Of course, it is also excellent for hard to drive headphones!
 
You have to buy this M8


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> I am using my FitEar TG!334 with the Hifi M8 LX and there is no hiss! This is with the lowest setting for gain. It is definitely suitable for iems if you ask me. Much better than the Theorem 720 and ALO RX Mk3 B+. Of course, it is also excellent for hard to drive heaphones!
> 
> You have to buy this M8 :etysmile:




Thank you Alan 
Hopely next week I can hear the demo unit at Jaben Indonesia


----------



## AlanYWM

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Alan
> Hopely next week I can hear the demo unit at Jaben Indonesia




 And I will wait for the good news and your impression of the M8


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion
> I haven't heard HiFi M8 yet
> ...


 
  
 Michael is offering a factory mod, to make the HiFi-M8 far more quiet/dark with IEMs/CIEMs.  Its called the "IronLung Mod", after our Russian Head-Fier.  Just mention that, if you're interested...


----------



## Marleybob217

xinze said:


> Question:
> 
> Are dedicated players (Rocoo, iBasso, etc) better than standard iPhone/Android + amp configurations? The majority of the players have horrendous reviews.
> 
> Do those massive "portable" stacks give you better sound than a single higher end dedicated unit? I'd be annoyed if I had to plug in 2-3 devices even while sitting with my laptop, never mind walking around with that.


 
 A portable stack will be capable of giving you a better SQ. This is quite logical, first of all, the components are separated and the price per component can get higher than any DAP. 
 However, they are often more transportable than portable. And many DAPs have very good SQ, atleast more than good enough for listening on the road. Right now I'm using the iBasso DX50, and I'm very satisfied.


----------



## Podster

So what do you think guys, my buddy just broke down and finally bought himself a pair of JH Pro13 (from RE-Zero's) and I'm telling him he needs to dump the Sandisk and Shadow in favor of an A&K 100? He went over budget rig when he retailed that Shadow and for sure with the JH's. I would think the A&K 100 would be a monstrous leap from the Sandy/Shadow no?


----------



## EuphonicArin

podster said:


> So what do you think guys, my buddy just broke down and finally bought himself a pair of JH Pro13 (from RE-Zero's) and I'm telling him he needs to dump the Sandisk and Shadow in favor of an A&K 100? He went over budget rig when he retailed that Shadow and for sure with the JH's. I would think the A&K 100 would be a monstrous leap from the Sandy/Shadow no?


 
 if I'm correct, the shadow is a portable amp, If so then he will here a somewhat difference, otherwise he would be better off with a DAP that fits his needs (I.E. his sansa)


----------



## TekeRugburn

podster said:


> So what do you think guys, my buddy just broke down and finally bought himself a pair of JH Pro13 (from RE-Zero's) and I'm telling him he needs to dump the Sandisk and Shadow in favor of an A&K 100? He went over budget rig when he retailed that Shadow and for sure with the JH's. I would think the A&K 100 would be a monstrous leap from the Sandy/Shadow no?




Sell the shadow and buy the dx50


----------



## AbsoluteZero

podster said:


> So what do you think guys, my buddy just broke down and finally bought himself a pair of JH Pro13 (from RE-Zero's) and I'm telling him he needs to dump the Sandisk and Shadow in favor of an A&K 100? He went over budget rig when he retailed that Shadow and for sure with the JH's. I would think the A&K 100 would be a monstrous leap from the Sandy/Shadow no?


 
  
 Monstrous? I think not but it will match the form factor more or less... What I think will be a problem is the output impedance of AK100 that will alter the sound of your friends' multi BA JH13.
 I have not heard the pairing so I can't comment on it, but if your friend wants safer options but a bigger dap then the DX50 is plausible. Me? I'll stick with the AK100, thank you


----------



## DMinor

marleybob217 said:


> A portable stack will be capable of giving you a better SQ. This is quite logical, first of all, the components are separated and the price per component can get higher than any DAP.
> However, they are often more transportable than portable. And many DAPs have very good SQ, atleast more than good enough for listening on the road. Right now I'm using the iBasso DX50, and I'm very satisfied.


 
 Not only components (circuits) are separated, also the power supply is separated. Thus cleaner circuit and power.


----------



## RUMAY408

Any recommendations on the best portable amp for a HD800?


----------



## gmahler2u

my Strongest recommandation is The Intruder...best portable amp out there
 Of course there is also Mk3-B+ but I had Mk3B but not plus, but for me The Intruder for me...and 71b


----------



## kkcc

rumay408 said:


> Any recommendations on the best portable amp for a HD800?




The best I had heard the HD800 with a portable is on the HM901 with a discrete amp board (diy board tuned partially for k702). It sounded a tad nicer than with the quad-opa627 balanced amp board, which is also quite good. For my HD800 I like the 901 with either of these amp board better over the ak120 with international or rs71b.


----------



## RUMAY408

gmahler2u said:


> my Strongest recommandation is The Intruder...best portable amp out there
> Of course there is also Mk3-B+ but I had Mk3B but not plus, but for me The Intruder for me...and 71b


 
 I have an MK2 but hoping to do better, I'll check out the Intruder.
  


kkcc said:


> The best I had heard the HD800 with a portable is on the HM901 with a discrete amp board (diy board tuned partially for k702). It sounded a tad nicer than with the quad-opa627 balanced amp board, which is also quite good. For my HD800 I like the 901 with either of these amp board better over the ak120 with international or rs71b.


 
 Thanks for the advice.  901 is new to me, so I have to do a little research.


----------



## gmahler2u

rumay408 said:


> I have an MK2 but hoping to do better, I'll check out the Intruder.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  901 is new to me, so I have to do a little research.


 

 MK3 is powerful amp in my opinion, it'll drive most of the PM headphone and HD800 easily.
 To my ear, MK3 is bright compare to the Intruder.  The Intruder has warmth and darker.


----------



## lee730

kkcc said:


> Yup. DX50 > SXC 24 > JH13fp


 
  
 lol I bet we could wear each others CIEMs and have a good fit still .


----------



## JoeDoe

DX50 to Arrow 4G to RE262


----------



## xoundmonster

Simple but lovable setup.
 iPod Classic 7G > LOD > Ibasso CB06 > Fiio E07k > Vmoda M-80/Shure se535 LE


----------



## DMinor

xoundmonster said:


> Simple but lovable setup.
> iPod Classic 7G > LOD > Ibasso CB06 > Fiio E07k > Vmoda M-80/Shure se535 LE


 
  
 I suggest you make a LOD using the slim Pailiccs plug (yeah the most difficult plug I have worked with so far). It will make it more portable and that slim Pailiccs plug is a heck of nice looking (high quality too).
  
 The Pailiccs plug shown in your pic is the updated version I believe to make it easier for soldering.


----------



## xoundmonster

dminor said:


> I suggest you make a LOD using the slim Pailiccs plug (yeah the most difficult plug I have worked with so far). It will make it more portable and that slim Pailiccs plug is a heck of nice looking (high quality too).
> 
> The Pailiccs plug shown in your pic is the updated version I believe to make it easier for soldering.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion my friend  I did consider that before but however I would prefer to have the LOD separated from the Interconnect itself just in case, because sometimes i would use my ICs on other systems/rigs as well and making it proprietary and solely for the iPod may not be a practical choice. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Olanzky

an upgrade to my IPC rig:

 DX50 (64gbmicrosdd + USB OTG) > CB06 IC > P3 (topkits) > 4.ai (Forza + Viablue)
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## Marleybob217

olanzky said:


> an upgrade to my IPC rig:
> 
> DX50 (64gbmicrosdd + USB OTG) > CB06 IC > P3 (topkits) > 4.ai (Forza + Viablue)
> 
> Happy listening!


 
 Very nice!
  
 It looks like the DX50 has conquered the head-fi market.


----------



## Turrican2

My commute / gym set up.   I used only the Clip+ for a while but it sounded a bit lacking with the TF-10's, adding the protector sorted that out totally, it's got much better authority and detail now.   I need to recable the ciems with a Kobicon connector at some point to see how that sounds.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My afternoon playtime.


----------



## n0str3ss

h20fidelity said:


> My afternoon playtime.


 
 I love the colour scheme from the tpeos h200+translucent+dx50


----------



## H20Fidelity

n0str3ss said:


> I love the colour scheme from the tpeos h200+translucent+dx50




I'm waiting on a new (white) cable to arrive for those purple shells (RDB v1 Mini) which cost double the price of those H-200, but until that arrives the T-Peos cable connectors kind of steal the show. ;p


----------



## rudi0504

My DX 50 set up :

Source : IBasso DX 50 use line out with volume maxx
Amp : Ortofon MHQ 7
Headphone : AKG K420 
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini audiophile grade limited edition


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> My afternoon playtime.




Like always works of art


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Michael is offering a factory mod, to make the HiFi-M8 far more quiet/dark with IEMs/CIEMs.  Its called the "IronLung Mod", after our Russian Head-Fier.  Just mention that, if you're interested...







alanywm said:


> And I will wait for the good news and your impression of the M8




Hi All 
Thank you for your information 
I wish like my Wagnus is dead silent for iems and low impedance headphones 
M8 would be perfect for me with big power and no hiss 

Hi Alan 
Your M8 is XL version , that's mean can use only with optical line In only with dap like ak 100 ?

Is any SQ different between lx and non lx versions ?lo


----------



## deeplove

Tried it out last night and today. So far the highs are a bit too much. Doesn't sound neutral at all. I just got the phone 2 days ago. Don't know if it still has to break in. It's clear as hell, just too heavy on the highs.
  
 I actually like using the JVC Marshmallows more at the moment since it sounds a bit more full. 
  
 I'm on a budget so at the moment these will have to do. Will be looking for another pair of cans soon to match it up with the 5c.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

DX50 > DB2/PB2 > ER4S =


----------



## SoulSyde

Motion to rename this thread the "DX50 Appreciation Thread"?


----------



## Marleybob217

soulsyde said:


> Motion to rename this thread the "DX50 Appreciation Thread"?


 
 Motion is approved.
  
 I have one too :x


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> DX50 > DB2/PB2 > ER4S =


 
 Triple Stack I Basso set up 
 i will try out mine later


----------



## AlanYWM

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Alan
> Your M8 is XL version , that's mean can use only with optical line In only with dap like ak 100 ?
> 
> Is any SQ different between lx and non lx versions ?lo


 
  
 Hi Rudi,
  
 My M8 is the LX version with RSA balance port. The LX version has an optical input as well as a USB DAC capable of 24/192. It is not meant for iDevices. The optical input will allow you to use the DX100/R10 and AK100/120. I have not heard the non LX version so I cannot comment on the SQ but I was told that the insides of all the Hifi M8s are the same except for the ports. I wished it had a line in/out but I guess we cannot have everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I can almost assure you that you will like what is coming out from the M8


----------



## Olanzky

cosmicholyghost said:


> DX50 > DB2/PB2 > ER4S =


 
 what is your impression with and without? does it give significant SQ?


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> My M8 is the LX version with RSA balance port. The LX version has an optical input as well as a USB DAC capable of 24/192. It is not meant for iDevices. The optical input will allow you to use the DX100/R10 and AK100/120. I have not heard the non LX version so I cannot comment on the SQ but I was told that the insides of all the Hifi M8s are the same except for the ports. I wished it had a line in/out but I guess we cannot have everything
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you Alan for your information
 you give me poison


----------



## rudi0504

My DX 50 with external Dac Amp IBasso D12

Source : DX 50 as transport 
Dac / Amp :IBasso D12 full mod Hi flight kits
Iem : Earsonic ESM 6
Cable : Venture craft Coax cable with JVC RCA to Mini adapter


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

soulsyde said:


> Motion to rename this thread the "DX50 Appreciation Thread"?


 
  
 Or the "Look what Rudi got thread".......


----------



## AlanYWM

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Alan for your information
> you give me poison





I would like to think we poison each other - slowly


----------



## n0str3ss

buttuglyjeff said:


> Or the "Look what Rudi got thread".......


 
 +1


----------



## lin0003

soulsyde said:


> Motion to rename this thread the "DX50 Appreciation Thread"?


----------



## EuphonicArin

or you guys can rename it the "Customs/CIEMs hangout Thread"


----------



## kkcc

euphonicarin said:


> or you guys can rename it the "Customs/CIEMs hangout Thread"




Well we already have this for CIEM/IEM


Now back to the DX50 appreciation thread.


----------



## gmahler2u

I have question for Sanza owner.
  
 I got this today and i put the micro SD card.  I put the music into the SD card.
 I play it, I can't hear any music.
  
 I don't get it.


----------



## n0str3ss

Another gread idea, ciems hangout sounds about right.


----------



## rudi0504

n0str3ss said:


> +1







buttuglyjeff said:


> Or the "Look what Rudi got thread".......




Thank you for two of you 
My goal is to share for all my friends in Head Fi the possibility of good portable set up combo , I can only share the pictures , because of my limitation in English can not write review


----------



## n0str3ss

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for two of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 With time you will learn how to properly talk english. It doesn't need to be awesome, just understandable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
My english is probably worse than yours


----------



## Marleybob217

Right now it's more like the: "Find the right name for this thread, thread".


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Like always works of art




Cheers mate.


----------



## Mooses9

that is alot of dx50's


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for two of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, Rudi.
 I also benefit from reading your posts of photos and short impressions. When time allows, I do the same at home to mix and match different set-ups. You are very kind to share the experience with us.
 Thanks!


----------



## knights

olanzky said:


> an upgrade to my IPC rig:
> 
> DX50 (64gbmicrosdd + USB OTG) > CB06 IC > P3 (topkits) > 4.ai (Forza + Viablue)
> 
> Happy listening!




Nice rig there Olanzky
Ganndddaaahhh


----------



## Anthony1

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for two of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rudi - I think you should give it a go anyway. Most folks know english isnt your first language


----------



## karloil

marleybob217 said:


> Right now it's more like the: "Find the right name for this thread, thread".




Hehehe


----------



## DMinor

mooses9 said:


> that is alot of dx50's


 
  
 Until a new hype is born, this one will last for while given the good price.
  
  


marleybob217 said:


> Right now it's more like the: "Find the right name for this thread, thread".


 
  
  
 It's as difficult as finding the "right" gear.
  


anthony1 said:


> Rudi - I think you should give it a go anyway. Most folks know english isnt your first language


 
  
 A pic worth a thousand words. Just show pics of each combo in a sequence from top to bottom. Make it easy for the buyers.


----------



## Rl-s

Sounds great with my jh13s!


----------



## 13th

Ipod Touch 5 64Gb, Centrance Hi-Fi M8 RSA, FAW Silver LOD, "Bog oak" wooden case


----------



## Sorensiim

Can I join the DX50 party? 




DX100 -> Noble Audio Kaiser 10
DX50 -> Heir Audio 8.A
Both with Heir Audio Magnus cables. I need a second set of ears...


----------



## Brendanz

13th said:


> Ipod Touch 5 64Gb, Centrance Hi-Fi M8 RSA, FAW Silver LOD, "Bog oak" wooden case


 Nice case you got there where did you get it ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm liking that wooden iPhone case.


----------



## longbowbbs

sorensiim said:


> Can I join the DX50 party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whoa! Very nice. Rockin' the Kaiser's....


----------



## BD5WX

Hi everyone. Here are the pics of my rig! New to head-fi . Thanks!
  
http://imgur.com/a/LYPcG


----------



## lin0003

Very nice!


----------



## BillsonChang007

13th said:


> Ipod Touch 5 64Gb, Centrance Hi-Fi M8 RSA, FAW Silver LOD, "Bog oak" wooden case


 
 That. Wooden. Case!!!!!! Reminds me a lot about the Grado wooden cups


----------



## n0str3ss

13th said:


> Ipod Touch 5 64Gb, Centrance Hi-Fi M8 RSA, FAW Silver LOD, "Bog oak" wooden case


 
 First wooden case I actually liked. Love the colour of the wood, some things could be more polished or the varnish didn't sit quite well. I am being super picky, the case is awesome!


----------



## rudi0504

sorensiim said:


> Can I join the DX50 party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Father and Son Rigs


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Until a new hype is born, this one will last for while given the good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







n0str3ss said:


> With time you will learn how to properly talk english. It doesn't need to be awesome, just understandable
> 
> My english is probably worse than yours







h20fidelity said:


> Cheers mate.







cosmicholyghost said:


> Yes, Rudi.
> I also benefit from reading your posts of photos and short impressions. When time allows, I do the same at home to mix and match different set-ups. You are very kind to share the experience with us.
> Thanks!







anthony1 said:


> Rudi - I think you should give it a go anyway. Most folks know english isnt your first language




Thank you to all of you for supporting to keep posting my pictures


----------



## rudi0504

n0str3ss said:


> First wooden case I actually liked. Love the colour of the wood, some things could be more polished or the varnish didn't sit quite well. I am being super picky, the case is awesome!




The wooden case is beautiful , the set up is wonderful too


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

13th said:


> Ipod Touch 5 64Gb, Centrance Hi-Fi M8 RSA, FAW Silver LOD, "Bog oak" wooden case


 
  
 I like that entire setup.  How does the FAW Silver LOD work with IOS7?  Any warning messages?
  
 And where did that case come from?


----------



## rudi0504

For all my head Fi friends , who own DX 50 please try Samsung Galaxy S3

The Samsung Battery S3 improve the SQ in better way , more detail and clarity , better pronounce and clear mid 
Better bass impact , better separation and wider soundstage 

Please share your opinion here :


----------



## fiascogarcia

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for two of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 English is my only language, so I admire your communication on these threads with your pictures and your comments!


----------



## JoeDoe

rudi0504 said:


> For all my head Fi friends , who own DX 50 please try Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> The Samsung Battery S3 improve the SQ in better way , more detail and clarity , better pronounce and clear mid
> Better bass impact , better separation and wider soundstage
> ...


 
 Just out of curiosity, does it improve battery life?


----------



## funkin

joedoe said:


> Just out of curiosity, does it improve battery life?




Lol'd


----------



## rudi0504

joedoe said:


> Just out of curiosity, does it improve battery life?







funkin said:


> Lol'd




The Samsung battery last about the same like the stock DX 50 about 14 hours 
The Samsung battery improve your DX 50 sound quality 
Please share your opinion here 
My IMO


----------



## rudi0504

_k_


fiascogarcia said:


> English is my only language, so I admire your communication on these threads with your pictures and your comments!




Thank you for your support


----------



## snapple10




----------



## rudi0504

My extreme Digital Coax experiment with DX 50 :

Source : IBasso DX 50 as transport 
Dac / Amp : IBasso D12 with HiFlight mod 
Headphone : AKG 420 
Cable coax : 
The most expensive : Shunyata Zetron Phyton Digital USA 
Following by : Home Grown Veritas Digital USA 
 Venture Craft coax japan 
 Phantom Cable Coax Canada 
 IBasso coax China as stock 

Please guess who has the best SQ with these set up ?


----------



## Angular Mo

That MUST be the tiniest 3.5mm male to male cable (M2Tech's output) I have EVER seen!  
 Who makes that and where can one buy it?
  


m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> *Phone (as DAP): * Sony Xperia Z
> *                     DAC: * M2tech 32bit/384khz Hiface DAC
> *    Portable Amp:  *Headstage Arrow 4T
> *  IEM/Earphone:*  Phonak Audeo PFE 232


----------



## Angular Mo

Classy.
  


13th said:


> Ipod Touch 5 64Gb, Centrance Hi-Fi M8 RSA, FAW Silver LOD, "Bog oak" wooden case


----------



## doublea71

Spoiler: Batteries and Sound Quality



For all my head Fi friends , who own DX 50 please try Samsung Galaxy S3

 The Samsung Battery S3 improve the SQ in better way , more detail and clarity , better pronounce and clear mid
 Better bass impact , better separation and wider soundstage

 Please share your opinion here :




 I'm under the impression that this topic has too much potential for debate/derailing and belongs in the sound science threads.


----------



## lin0003

doublea71 said:


> Spoiler: Batteries and Sound Quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## miceblue

+10
  
 It could be the placebo effect unless you directly A/B-ed them.
  


13th said:


> "Bog oak" wooden case


 

 Wow, that is one beautiful case! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Does it have a felt-padded inside?


----------



## DMinor

I banned myself yesterday from bringing the gear to work in order to keep focused and get some shiiit done. Battling with the addiction to music. Not easy man.
  
 The latest hype I have found about the LOD. Making the LOD out of 4 *different* wires brings the best placebo to sound quality.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> My extreme Digital Coax experiment with DX 50 :
> 
> Source : IBasso DX 50 as transport
> Dac / Amp : IBasso D12 with HiFlight mod
> ...


 
 Hi Rudi, no idea about the coax cables, my random guess is Venturecraft...
  
  
 just want to say that K420 are great phones, you can find them in Hong Kong for 55usd and they are a steal for the SQ... neutral and balance sound with good clarity for its price... only downside is a very small soundstage and a bit bright on my X3. I compare them with KEF M500, and M500 wins slightly with warmer mid bass and slightly bigger soundstage... K420 is good choice for limited budget... in your test, are you finding the best mid out of that combo?


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi Rudi, no idea about the coax cables, my random guess is Venturecraft...
> 
> 
> just want to say that K420 are great phones, you can find them in Hong Kong for 55usd and they are a steal for the SQ... neutral and balance sound with good clarity for its price... only downside is a very small soundstage and a bit bright on my X3. I compare them with KEF M500, and M500 wins slightly with warmer mid bass and slightly bigger soundstage... K420 is good choice for limited budget... in your test, are you finding the best mid out of that combo?




Coaxial cable is very important 
From portable use :
Venture Craft > Phantom Cable > DX 50 stock 

From my home Audio 
Shunyata Zetron Phyton overall the best coax cable I owned 
Is on par with my Neuron 

Do you know how we choose our AKG 420 ?
We bought. At least 4 pcs and we choose the best SQ , we keep 
The rest we sell again LOL 


This is the best portable in this price range our IMO 
AKG 420 is as our favourites in our close audiophile friends 

Please don't follow our way is extreme and crazy


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

@Rudi, thanks!
It is too extreme for me to spend thousands of dollars on cables and hours to detect sonic differences... 
Its the reason that your impressions are valuable.
I am enjoying this hobby at my own pace.. I think the pace will become a lot slower as the prices go up and up...
I think i need to buy a few more pairs of k420 for my friends


----------



## knights

Dock is by my friend, sp3llv3xit...


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> I banned myself yesterday from bringing the gear to work in order to keep focused and get some shiiit done. Battling with the addiction to music. Not easy man.
> 
> The latest hype I have found about the LOD. Making the LOD out of 4 *different* wires brings the best placebo to sound quality.



I have ADHD and I work as an IT specialist. I am good at what I do, but without music I am completely unable to stay focused. The need for 8 hours of music every single day is why I through years of incremental upgrades have ended up with a couple of thousand dollars worth of CIEMs and DAP's. Unlike other people on these forums I am not a trust fund kid or a wealthy lawyer who carelessly blows money on gear that just gathers dust most of the time. My audio rigs are as important to me as my computers.


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> I have ADHD and I work as an IT specialist. I am good at what I do, but without music I am completely unable to stay focused. The need for 8 hours of music every single day is why I through years of incremental upgrades have ended up with a couple of thousand dollars worth of CIEMs and DAP's. Unlike other people on these forums I am not a trust fund kid or a wealthy lawyer who carelessly blows money on gear that just gathers dust most of the time. My audio rigs are as important to me as my computers.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that (actually the first time I read ADHD) but I am glad music is able to keep you focused. Nothing better than that. I am a heavy music listener too and music keeps me fresh and relaxed. Problem is I am often sucked into music and enjoy it and lose focus on other things. LOL When I have some serious deadlines I have to refrain myself from listening to music and focus on the task. Unfortunately I can't handle both at the same time.
  
 I can understand the importance of your audio rigs to you. As I used to say, they have grown to become my body parts.


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> Sorry to hear that (actually the first time I read ADHD) but I am glad music is able to keep you focused. Nothing better than that. I am a heavy music listener too and music keeps me fresh and relaxed. *Problem is I am often sucked into music* and enjoy it and lose focus on other things. LOL When I have some serious deadlines I have to refrain myself from listening to music and focus on the task. Unfortunately I can't handle both at the same time.
> 
> I can understand the importance of your audio rigs to you. As I used to say, they have grown to become my body parts.


 
 There have been air-drumming incidents at work where I suddenly became the entertainment for the rest of the office while trying to keep up with Christoph Schneider on my imaginary drums


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> There have been air-drumming incidents at work where I suddenly became the entertainment for the rest of the office while trying to keep up with Christoph Schneider on my imaginary drums


 
  
 Haha. I don't know if I did anything like that but the office people had to come to my desk many times letting me know either my phone was ringing (for too long) or on ring tone (also for too long ) b/c I accidentally and unknowingly shifted the phone handle. Too bad they can't fire me.


----------



## angelo898

sorensiim said:


> There have been air-drumming incidents at work where I suddenly became the entertainment for the rest of the office while trying to keep up with Christoph Schneider on my imaginary drums


 

 i believe i have done this multiple times


----------



## Sorensiim

angelo898 said:


> i believe i have done this multiple times


 
 Resistance is futile.


----------



## longbowbbs

knights said:


> Dock is by my friend, sp3llv3xit...


 
 Knights, it looks like you are going to launch you rig into orbit!


----------



## knights

longbowbbs said:


> Knights, it looks like you are going to launch you rig into orbit!


 
 That's why we call it "StarWars" dock here… hahahahahah


----------



## Mooses9

knights said:


> That's why we call it "StarWars" dock here… hahahahahah


 
 true true, very cool rig


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

> Originally Posted by *Angular Mo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That MUST be the tiniest 3.5mm male to male cable (M2Tech's output) I have EVER seen!
> Who makes that and where can one buy it?


 
 It bundles with Arrow 4T amp. 2 cables provided, tip-to-tip 2cm (seen in picture) other 3cm.


----------



## Sorensiim

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> It bundles with Arrow 4T amp. 2 cables provided, tip-to-tip 2cm (seen in picture) other 3cm.



Anywhere I can purchase those cables on their own?


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> @Rudi, thanks!
> It is too extreme for me to spend thousands of dollars on cables and hours to detect sonic differences...
> Its the reason that your impressions are valuable.
> I am enjoying this hobby at my own pace.. I think the pace will become a lot slower as the prices go up and up...
> I think i need to buy a few more pairs of k420 for my friends




Thank you CosmicHolyGhost 
I try to share my personal impression here , that all my fiends can buy directly the correct set up for their portable rigs


----------



## esmBOS

sorensiim said:


> Anywhere I can purchase those cables on their own?



Just do what I did, buy a refurbished 3G for 149€ and supposedly get 2 cables budled  still cheaper than any ALO IC


----------



## DMinor

Well I don't know where to ask this question so I am gonna give a try here.
  
 Is there a *dac*/amp combo which supports *rockboxed* ipod classic 7g?


----------



## esmBOS

dminor said:


> Well I don't know where to ask this question so I am gonna give a try here.
> 
> Is there a *dac*/amp combo which supports *rockboxed* ipod classic 7g?


 
 Fiio E07k/E17?


----------



## miceblue

dminor said:


> Well I don't know where to ask this question so I am gonna give a try here.
> 
> Is there a *dac*/amp combo which supports *rockboxed* ipod classic 7g?


 
 Oh whoops. I was going to respond but then I was thinking about jailbreaking, not Rockbox. I'm still not sure though. Jailbreaking destroys the "integrity" of playback...some complicated matters regarding Apple's signing of the audio output or some confusing thing like that, such that you can't use an external DAC with the jailbroken device.
  
 Rockbox does support a line-out feature, which would be beneficial for the amp, but I don't know about a digital out feature for the DAC.


----------



## DMinor

esmbos said:


> Fiio E07k/E17?


 

 Is it confirmed the dac works with rockbox/flac of ipod classic 7g?


----------



## esmBOS

dminor said:


> Is it confirmed the dac works with rockbox/flac of ipod classic 7g?


 

 Not sure.. Sorry. I just threw it out there.


----------



## DMinor

miceblue said:


> Oh whoops. I was going to respond but then I was thinking about jailbreaking, not Rockbox. I'm still not sure though. Jailbreaking destroys the "integrity" of playback...some complicated matters regarding Apple's signing of the audio output or some confusing thing like that, such that you can't use an external DAC with the jailbroken device.
> 
> Rockbox does support a line-out feature, which would be beneficial for the amp, but I don't know about a digital out feature for the DAC.


 
  
 Yeah rockbox line out works fine with my amps. I have a pair of 7g's both rockboxed (and collecting dust), hate to go back to apple's original fm and convert all flac's to alac's.


----------



## zenki14

dminor said:


> Well I don't know where to ask this question so I am gonna give a try here.
> 
> Is there a *dac*/amp combo which supports *rockboxed* ipod classic 7g?


 
  
 Rockbox doesn't support USB output.  Right now the only low priced way (not resorting to CLAS, HP-P1, M8 etc >$500 DACs) to get digital out from iDevices is to use iPhone 4/4s/5/5c/5s or Touch 5G with iOS7 and use camera connection kit:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck
  
 Also there are third party free apps that support FLAC, gapless and m3u like Rockbox, you just need to transfer files through iTunes.  This is not the regular sync.  You select that particular app in iTunes and it allows you to copy files directly to the iphone or touch.
  
 I think I can live with that way too (coming from diymod + rockbox) but just now I got a Glacier, GS3 waiting for delivery, I'll see how that goes and post pics once I make a micro usb otg cable.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Noob question, why using LOD on idevices consumes battery quicker?


----------



## miceblue

Does it? I haven't been using the LOD on my iPhone recently and yet the battery life is draining faster than normal. Must be iOS 7.
  
 Maybe I should try a no LOD test with my iPod Video tomorrow.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

This is what i've read online and since so many people here uses idevices so thought i would ask...i thought amp bypass would save more battery


----------



## angelo898

cosmicholyghost said:


> Noob question, why using LOD on idevices consumes battery quicker?


 

 if i am not wrong, the headphone out is still active, so its taking energy from 2 sources


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

angelo898 said:


> if i am not wrong, the headphone out is still active, so its taking energy from 2 sources




Got it, thanks. Hence mod is required


----------



## angelo898

some mods don't take out the signal path to the headphone output, which is why the old ipod classics were such a obvious choice, since they could be rockboxed for flac, large storage space and ridiculous battery life


----------



## DMinor

zenki14 said:


> Rockbox doesn't support USB output.  Right now the only low priced way (not resorting to CLAS, HP-P1, M8 etc >$500 DACs) to get digital out from iDevices is to use iPhone 4/4s/5/5c/5s or Touch 5G with iOS7 and use camera connection kit:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/682222/ios7-iphone-and-apple-cck
> 
> Also there are third party free apps that support FLAC, gapless and m3u like Rockbox, you just need to transfer files through iTunes.  This is not the regular sync.  You select that particular app in iTunes and it allows you to copy files directly to the iphone or touch.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info. I really hate iTunes after being spoiled by Rockbox for so long. The other day I was trying to delete some of the mp3's from my ip4s from office and I wasn't allowed by iTunes to delete any of the shiiiiiit.


----------



## Marleybob217

Hey guys,
  
 Did anyone here use the DX50 with the fiio e12? Or some other portable amp which isn't too expensive? 
 Do you think the e12 is even better than the internal amp of the dx50???


----------



## TekeRugburn

marleybob217 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Did anyone here use the DX50 with the fiio e12? Or some other portable amp which isn't too expensive?
> Do you think the e12 is even better than the internal amp of the dx50???


 
  
 if you're going to pair the dx50 with the e12, might as well get the x3 and use no amp.  Unless you really need the extra power of the e12 for some headphones.


----------



## Vidmaven

tekerugburn said:


> if you're going to pair the dx50 with the e12, might as well get the x3 and use no amp.  Unless you really need the extra power of the e12 for some headphones.


I use my E12 with the DX50 and the X3 when I want some extra oomph.


----------



## Marleybob217

tekerugburn said:


> if you're going to pair the dx50 with the e12, might as well get the x3 and use no amp.  Unless you really need the extra power of the e12 for some headphones.


 
 I don't need the extra power, I need a more resolving sound. The HO and LO of the DX50 sound very different. 
  
 For instance, the LO is basically on par with the LO of the audinst hud-mx1. It sounds different, but regarding sound resolution, they are pretty even. But the HO of the hud-mx1 sounds quite a bit better, atleast with my custom ears BA4f. I do find that I lack some clarity and attack/speed on the HO of the DX50. 
  
 So it's purely about the quality of the signal, not the strength of it.


----------



## Marleybob217

vidmaven said:


> I use my E12 with the DX50 and the X3 when I want some extra oomph.


 
 Do you feel like you get extra clarity with the E12? :0


----------



## KT66

and sorry to be so lazy but can the DX50 charge via USB? 
 Or does it need it's own special charger?
  
 thanks


----------



## JoeDoe

kt66 said:


> and sorry to be so lazy but can the DX50 charge via USB?
> Or does it need it's own special charger?
> 
> thanks




It uses micro USB


----------



## karloil

kt66 said:


> and sorry to be so lazy but can the DX50 charge via USB?
> Or does it need it's own special charger?
> 
> thanks




yup, it can charge via a USB port. or just use an A/C to USB adapter with 1mAh output and you're all good.


----------



## Vidmaven

marleybob217 said:


> Do you feel like you get extra clarity with the E12? :0


No if anything the E12 warms up the DX50 signal a little, which can be a plus or a minus depending on your preference. I really just use the E12 when I'm listening with my harder to drive HPs.


----------



## DarkWinter

I would love to see how people are using their Fiio E17s in a portable rig!


----------



## SoulSyde

darkwinter said:


> I would love to see how people are using their Fiio E17s in a portable rig!


 
  
 www.google.com/search?q=site:head-fi.org+e17+portable+rig&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8pFcUp_NOcSzkAfr44CwDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1492&bih=1181&dpr=1


----------



## jingairen

me too,I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.thank you


----------



## Nanatin

Hm602 with the Rhapsodio R1-L


----------



## rudi0504

My smartphone set up :

Source : Samsung Galaxy Nots 3 
Iem : Shure SE 215 LE 
Music : Jet Audio Plus 
 Neutron


----------



## calipilot227

Rudi: Any luck with 24/96 files? How's the sound compared to the iPhone 4?


----------



## muzic4life

Frequently use this rig to get use to and for brain burn-in too 
  

  

  
 My recent favorite setup, and i think they are a very good pairing ! (-- good synergy if i may say)
  

  

  

  
 Ak120 seems to work well with KOJO amp, the sound is very likeable, though i still prefer ak120 as a solo driver.
  

  
 always enjoy your music ... Cheers !


----------



## rudi0504

^^^ congrats for your new Earsonic SEM 6 iem

What is your favourite universal iem now ?


----------



## rudi0504

My DX 50 full set up :

Source : IBasso DX 50 as transport 
Dac : IBasso Dab 2 full mod diy 
Amp : RSA the Intruder 
Iem : Earsonic S EM 64
Ext charger : Vivan 12000 mAH 
Cable : Venture Cradt coax cable 
 Diy soils silver cable hiroshe to RSA balance 

SQ : the best dx 50 set up I have tried 

High : more extended and refine , more pronounce 
Mid : sweet and better clarity and analog 
Bass : better bass body and impact , fast speed Bass 
Separation : better separation than my another set up with DX 50
Soundstage : wider and more depth 

My IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost




----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


>




Wow transparent er 4 p ?
Looks great


----------



## monkeyboylee

vidmaven said:


> I use my E12 with the DX50 and the X3 when I want some extra oomph.


 
  
 +1
  
 I definitely need the E12 for my HE400's...... Yamaha Pro 500's its DX50 only!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Haha i just use some software on my phone to make that... Its fun.. I have been listening to x3 mod whole day using er4s... Going back to 901bal for some excitements now...


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Yo!
 I heard you folks like wooden cases and the DX50, so I put a DX50 inside a wooden case!
  

  

 Neat, right? 

 That's the case of my Galaxy S3 btw....


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> ^^^ congrats for your new Earsonic SEM 6 iem
> 
> What is your favourite universal iem now ?




Thanks Rudi. It is hard for me to say which one is the best if only based on just single IEM point of view without the setup. This portable audio world is crazy don't you think? Sometimes I often find my self very/more enjoyable with a MUCH cheaper IEM on the right setup. Anyway, if you asked me which my current IEM setup that I like most, that would be IPC + Theorem + Parterre. If I wanted just go direct, that would be Tera + Parterre OR AK120 + UM3xRC. 

-yono


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> Thanks Rudi. It is hard for me to say which one is the best if only based on just single IEM point of view without the setup. This portable audio world is crazy don't you think? Sometimes I often find my self very/more enjoyable with a MUCH cheaper IEM on the right setup. Anyway, if you asked me which my current IEM setup that I like most, that would be IPC + Theorem + Parterre. If I wanted just go direct, that would be Tera + Parterre OR AK120 + UM3xRC.
> 
> -yono




You are right 
Portable Audio world is unlimited and crazy


----------



## fnkcow

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rudi0504 said:


> My smartphone set up :
> 
> Source : Samsung Galaxy Nots 3
> Iem : Shure SE 215 LE
> ...



  


 
 Rudi, how does Samsung Note 3 compare to the DX50 as a source?


----------



## AnakChan

iPad 3 + CCK + Resonessence Labs Herus + Ultrasone Signature DJ :-


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> iPad 3 + CCK + Resonessence Labs Herus + Ultrasone Signature DJ :-


 

 What kind of set up is this? if you don't mind explain


----------



## rudi0504

fnkcow said:


> Rudi, how does Samsung Note 3 compare to the DX50 as a source?




I just bought USB audio recorder for my Note 3 , I will connect to my Theorem 720 and my Class. -DB.

I plan to compare with iPhone 4 s and upcoming IPhone 5 s

Samsung Note 3 I can use only the hp out , for fair comparison I use DX 50 hp out as well 

Samsung Note 3 

High : more extended and cleaner then DX 50

Mid : a but thiner than DX 50 

Bass : less impact than DX 50 but more Clear and cleaner 

Separation : on par 

Soundstage : wider than DX 50 less Depth 

Bacground : more black 

Overall. : better clarity 

Note : We can use Only HP out
 With App USB audio recorder can use AS transport pair With Theorem or Class DB
DX 50 

High : not extended like Note 3

Mid : more natural like Tube midrange 

Bass : very Good impact and deeper bass , but not AS clean and Clear as Note 3

Separation : on par 

Soundstage : less Wide but more Depth 

Background : less black 

Overall : more natural SQ strong In mid 

Note : DX 50 AS DAP has more fkexubliity , like line out , coaxial out , that can improve The
 SQ.


If you like to hear instrumental than Note 3 is correct Choice For you 

If you like to hear analog mid and less musical than DX 50 is The right ones For you 

Through HP out i prefer My Samsung Note 3 With Neutron Player or With Jet Audio Plus

My IMO


----------



## fnkcow

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rudi0504 said:


> I just bought USB audio recorder for my Note 3 , I will connect to my Theorem 720 and my Class. -DB.
> 
> I plan to compare with iPhone 4 s and upcoming IPhone 5 s
> 
> ...



  


 
 Wow thanks a bunch Rudi! Much appreciated!


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> What kind of set up is this? if you don't mind explain




HI Sean 

How is The SQ between Audioquest vs This USB Dac Amp RS Herus ?

Thank you


----------



## AnakChan

> gmahler2u said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of set up is this? if you don't mind explain





rudi0504 said:


> HI Sean
> 
> How is The SQ between Audioquest vs This USB Dac Amp RS Herus ?
> 
> Thank you


 
  
 I completely missed gmahler2u's reply . So this setup quite simple. Basically the Resonessence Labs Herus uses the ESS ES9010-2M DAC which works with regular USB Audio (I was trying the iMac and MacAir earlier) but seems to work with the iPad via the Camera Connection Kit (CCK) accessory. Audio plays out fine and a step up from the iPads' headphone out. I need to burn in and play with it a little more.
  
 I've not tried the Audioquest Dragonfly therefore can't really do a comparison there. However from my iMac/MacAir, I have managed to play DSD native (via Audirvana Plus player).


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> I completely missed gmahler2u's reply . So this setup quite simple. Basically the Resonessence Labs Herus uses the ESS ES9010-2M DAC which works with regular USB Audio (I was trying the iMac and MacAir earlier) but seems to work with the iPad via the Camera Connection Kit (CCK) accessory. Audio plays out fine and a step up from the iPads' headphone out. I need to burn in and play with it a little more.
> 
> I've not tried the Audioquest Dragonfly therefore can't really do a comparison there. However from my iMac/MacAir, I have managed to play DSD native (via Audirvana Plus player).


 

 Thank You


----------



## rudi0504

​


anakchan said:


> I completely missed gmahler2u's reply . So this setup quite simple. Basically the Resonessence Labs Herus uses the ESS ES9010-2M DAC which works with regular USB Audio (I was trying the iMac and MacAir earlier) but seems to work with the iPad via the Camera Connection Kit (CCK) accessory. Audio plays out fine and a step up from the iPads' headphone out. I need to burn in and play with it a little more.
> 
> I've not tried the Audioquest Dragonfly therefore can't really do a comparison there. However from my iMac/MacAir, I have managed to play DSD native (via Audirvana Plus player).




Thank you Sean 

How is The SQ more to bright and detail or Warm ?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'd like to read a comparison between the RL Herus and AQ Dragonfly.

Not sure DSD support is worth double the price of the Dragonfly.

Then again, i do most of my listening on my phone. DSD files would eat my storage space for a snack.


----------



## n0str3ss

tom yum goong said:


> Yo!
> I heard you folks like wooden cases and the DX50, so I put a DX50 inside a wooden case!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have to say it, a DX50 in a wooden case would look so good.


----------



## Sorensiim

n0str3ss said:


> I have to say it, a DX50 in a wooden case would look so good.



I would be partial to carbon myself. I wonder if I could wrap it in faux carbon for scratch protection without making it look like crap...


----------



## Paul Graham

Because I haven't shared or posted in a while -


----------



## Paul Graham

And I must say, Im VERY interested in this new iBasso DX50!.....


----------



## AnakChan

> rudi0504 said:
> 
> 
> > ​ Thank you Sean
> ...





j.pocalypse said:


> I'd like to read a comparison between the RL Herus and AQ Dragonfly.
> 
> Not sure DSD support is worth double the price of the Dragonfly.
> 
> Then again, i do most of my listening on my phone. DSD files would eat my storage space for a snack.


 
  
 Rudi once I've given it more burn in time, I'll post my thoughts on the Herus thread. Right now I've not had much time to play with it.
  
 J.P, at least to me the value isn't so much in the DSD as in that it was designed and made by the chaps who made the Invicta/Concero. Those chaps there worked very closely with ESSTech before and therefore they know how to design around the ESS DACs (which are notorious to be difficult to design around).


----------



## audiofreakie

@paul, nice hd25 cable...


----------



## eke2k6

"And it's a shame that it ends this way​​ With nothing left to say​​ So just sit on your hands, while I walk away​​ It's a shame, it's a shame, it's a shame​​ When my hands begin to shake​​ When bitterness is all I taste​​ And my car won't stop​​ Cause I cut the brakes​​ I hold on to a hope in my fate​​ ​ Oh oh ah ah hey hey​​ When you return to love one day​​ Well I hope and I pray​​ You get what you gave​​ Oh oh ah ah hey hey"​


----------



## Brendanz

My whiplash audio TWag gold non- om just arrived.


----------



## esmBOS

brendanz said:


> My whiplash audio TWag gold om just arrived.





> Spoiler: humble rig


 
 Humble student rig my A%&!!


----------



## kapitanbasa

My sanity preserver. Sansa Clip Zip, Superlux HD661, Fiio E6


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Docked AK100 + K-Cmoy + HD800


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






sp3llv3xit said:


> Docked AK100 + K-Cmoy + HD800


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


 
  





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


 
 That dock looks like it needs to be / should be bolted to the desk


----------



## muzic4life

jason36 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  if i am not mistaken, this looking cool "Trooper Dock" made of solid wood (the square part below) and looks like its heavy enough to make it stay put...


----------



## n0str3ss

paul graham said:


> And I must say, Im VERY interested in this new iBasso DX50!.....


 
 It seems you are not the only one around here


----------



## Podster

j.pocalypse said:


> I'd like to read a comparison between the RL Herus and AQ Dragonfly.
> 
> Not sure DSD support is worth double the price of the Dragonfly.
> 
> Then again, i do most of my listening on my phone. DSD files would eat my storage space for a snack.


 
 Music on the go seems the same for me these days J.Poc and why I think I'm finally going to get a non iDevice DAP after all these years! Don't want to go overboard so I'm thinking I like the looks and everything I'm reading so far on the DX50, plenty of storage for as much DSD as I would need to carry and the bugs list to me does not seem to outweigh the positives of this device
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'll still be curious to the findings between the RL and Dragonfly as I use a Music Streamer II on my desktop rig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also like your Avatar, I'm sitting here listening to Hesitation Marks right now, liking Trent's latest works


----------



## rudi0504

My DX 50 set up

Source : Ibasso DX 50
Amp : JL Audio BAB III - JE
Iem : Earsonic S EM 6
Cable : diy mini to mini


----------



## rudi0504

DX 50 with external amp parade :

Source : DX 50 through line out 
Amps : from left to right 
Theorem 720 DAC pair with IPhone 4 s
Mass Kobo 385
Ortofon MHD Q7
JL Audio BAB III JE
Headamp Pico Dac Amp 
Headamp Pico Slim
IBasso T5 

Iem : Earsonic S EM 6
Cable : mini to mini diy 









Please share and guess here , which amp has the best SQ and synergy with DX50 ?

Thank you


----------



## SoulSyde

rudi0504 said:


>


----------



## rudi0504

soulsyde said:


>




Thank you SoulSyde
Please share your opinion which amp has the best synergy with DX 50 and SEM 6?


----------



## SoulSyde

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you SoulSyde
> Please share your opinion which amp has the best synergy with DX 50 and SEM 6?


 
  
 Pico Slim?


----------



## gmahler2u

has anyone used crystal piccolino cable for your portable gear?
 any impression?
  
 Thanks


----------



## H20Fidelity

I simply cannot work my camera around Hisound's Rocco BA, the gloss front finish is terrible to work with.
 I need special filter or lens to kill the reflections. 

 Anyway, my main rig is finally complete, I use Hisound's Rocco BA by choice over Studio V and DX50 for Rhapsodio's RDB+ v1 Mini.
 The synergy is just to clean and crisp compared to my other players, these two will stay tied together as one.
 Finally completed yesterday after my SPC 7N OFHC cable arrived!


----------



## lin0003

Looks awesome!
 Not sure about the BA, but I really liked the RDB v1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Looks awesome!
> Not sure about the BA, but I really liked the RDB v1.


 

 Thanks Lin,

 Yes looks much better than the blue cable that was on their previously, the white and purple go well together. 
 Believe me the Rocco out performs DX50, with this paring, much clearer and detailed, airy, better coherency.

 IMO.


----------



## rudi0504

soulsyde said:


> Pico Slim?




The best synergy for amps until 500 USD with DX 50

Source : IBasso DX 50 as transport
I use DX 50 line out
Firmware : 1.1.6
File music : WAV
Amp :Tralucent Audio T1
Iem : Earsonic SEM 6
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : mini to mini diy by my friend Alex

My impression :

I have many Portable Amps until 500 USD , my Tralucent Audio T1 has the best with my DX 50

High : very clear and clean , very good detail , and very good pronounce until we can hear
Percussion cymbals very detail .

Mid : very sweet , clean and clear sounding midrange that we can hear how the Sanger breath

Bass : excellent bass impact , very good speed and bass attach .
We can hear the snare bass guitar very clear with the echo how the player play their
Bass guitar

Soundstage : wide and with very good depth as well

Separation : very good separation , that we can imagine where the instrument coming from.

Background : very black background , that we feel in concert hall

Conclusion :

This is the best synergy between my DX 50 and T1, like DX 50 born for T1
Excellent clarity and sweet clear midrange and very good bass impact and veery good bass speed
I love these set up , even can drive my TH 900 in high end SQ

This is my IMO


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> I simply cannot work my camera around Hisound's Rocco BA, the gloss front finish is terrible to work with.
> 
> I need special filter or lens to kill the reflections.
> 
> ...




How is the SQ Rhapsodio compare to 1+2?


----------



## lin0003

rudi0504 said:


> How is the SQ Rhapsodio compare to 1+2?


 
 For the price it is pretty good, but the 1plus2 sounds much better.


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> How is the SQ Rhapsodio compare to 1+2?


 

 1Plus2 is better, higher end sound, stronger technically and the bass is unmatched (1Plus2 dynamics and bass impact are just to strong) however for a fraction of the price I think $400 for RDB+ v1 Mini is still a good 75-80% what 1Plus2 offers IMO. They certainly sound like they're similar gene pool or blood line. I could of purchased 1Plus2 unit but stayed with $400 hybrid for now, rather than outlay an extra $800 odd dollars on top for 1Plus2. I'll stay on this and meet a sane level of diminishing returns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very happy with the Mini, I wouldn't of bought it otherwise. My decision made after demoing both 1Plus2 and RDB+ v1 Mini for lengthy amounts of time.


----------



## sidrpm

gmahler2u said:


> has anyone used crystal piccolino cable for your portable gear?
> any impression?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I use a crystal piccolino 3.5 interconnect between my AK120 and amp (various Govibe Portatube, Alo Rxmk3b+, RSA 71a) to drive either my Fitear TG334 or Fostex TH900.
  
 In my view and to my ears, the cable improves the sound in almost all aspects, most noticeably in rounding off the bass. The clarity is also helped a great deal.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-m8, ipod touch 5G 64GB and venturecraft usb to lightning cable.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

h20fidelity said:


> I simply cannot work my camera around Hisound's Rocco BA, the gloss front finish is terrible to work with.
> I need special filter or lens to kill the reflections.


 
 What you need is a polarization filter 
 Really does not cost that much and it has a lot more uses than just erasing reflections.

 Sweet looking rig btw. I like this white cable together with the purple of the CIEM.


----------



## H20Fidelity

tom yum goong said:


> What you need is a polarization filter
> 
> Really does not cost that much and it has a lot more uses than just erasing reflections.
> 
> ...




Cheers mate! I'll check out those filters!


----------



## gmahler2u

sidrpm said:


> I use a crystal piccolino 3.5 interconnect between my AK120 and amp (various Govibe Portatube, Alo Rxmk3b+, RSA 71a) to drive either my Fitear TG334 or Fostex TH900.
> 
> In my view and to my ears, the cable improves the sound in almost all aspects, most noticeably in rounding off the bass. The clarity is also helped a great deal.


 

 Thanks for your impression.


----------



## n0str3ss

h20fidelity said:


> I simply cannot work my camera around Hisound's Rocco BA, the gloss front finish is terrible to work with.
> I need special filter or lens to kill the reflections.
> 
> Anyway, my main rig is finally complete, I use Hisound's Rocco BA by choice over Studio V and DX50 for Rhapsodio's RDB+ v1 Mini.
> ...


 
 Love the chessboard pattern


----------



## muzic4life

I am playing Joe Walsh album right now...Analog Man - FLAC 24bit, using the combo below + a huge glass of beer. NICE !!


----------



## caableguy

What is your setup? I like the brass. Thanks, Jeff. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofreakie

Msrp for kojo in Indonesia almost 1000 usd@_@


----------



## SoulSyde

caableguy said:


> What is your setup? I like the brass. Thanks, Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 
  
 It looks like an AK120 to a Kojo KM01


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

muzic4life said:


> I am playing Joe Walsh album right now...Analog Man - FLAC 24bit, using the combo below + a huge glass of beer. NICE !!


 
  
 Your choice in beer does have an effect on sound quality....


----------



## muzic4life

caableguy said:


> What is your setup? I like the brass. Thanks, Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 
  
 The amp is KOJO Technology KM01, paired with AK120 dap player. The UIEM is Earsonics S-EM6. I am using Alo SXC24 cable on the m2m interconnect. They work together very well. And for the amp pairing..from all the amps i have...KOJO suits best for my AK120.


----------



## muzic4life

buttuglyjeff said:


> Your choice in beer does have an effect on sound quality....


 
 haha..the score was like 90/100...and with beers...is like 150/100


----------



## Jason36

My DX50 arrived this morning so thought I would bore (I mean share) some picture of my setup:







I'm loving the DX50


----------



## rudi0504

​


jason36 said:


> My DX50 arrived this morning so thought I would bore (I mean share) some picture of my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Jason for your new DX 50


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> 1Plus2 is better, higher end sound, stronger technically and the bass is unmatched (1Plus2 dynamics and bass impact are just to strong) however for a fraction of the price I think $400 for RDB+ v1 Mini is still a good 75-80% what 1Plus2 offers IMO. They certainly sound like they're similar gene pool or blood line. I could of purchased 1Plus2 unit but stayed with $400 hybrid for now, rather than outlay an extra $800 odd dollars on top for 1Plus2. I'll stay on this and meet a sane level of diminishing returns.
> 
> 
> Very happy with the Mini, I wouldn't of bought it otherwise. My decision made after demoing both 1Plus2 and RDB+ v1 Mini for lengthy amounts of time.







lin0003 said:


> For the price it is pretty good, but the 1plus2 sounds much better.




Thank you two of you
Look like 1+2


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> ​Congrats Jason for your new DX 50




Thanks Rudi,

Do you have the iBasso D12? Have you tried it with the DX50 and of so how does it sound?


----------



## cogsand gears

gmahler2u said:


> has anyone used crystal piccolino cable for your portable gear?
> any impression?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I have a DIY crystal piccolino LOD betwixt a DIYmod + TTVJ slim. Very very good sounding cable. However, I would say its not a vast difference between that and the Toxic silver 'poison' one that I was using before. Slightly more bass and a very small amount more detail in the mids - to my ears.


----------



## gmahler2u

cogsand gears said:


> I have a DIY crystal piccolino LOD betwixt a DIYmod + TTVJ slim. Very very good sounding cable. However, I would say its not a vast difference between that and the Toxic silver 'poison' one that I was using before. Slightly more bass and a very small amount more detail in the mids - to my ears.


 

 Thank you


----------



## Podster

jason36 said:


> My DX50 arrived this morning so thought I would bore (I mean share) some picture of my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet Jason and just what I was wanting to here, I'm hoping the 8c's and the DX50 are a match made in heaven and will be my 1st DSD rig. By the way gorgeous setup


----------



## karloil

loving the dx50! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 you also can't go wrong with a zip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 hopefully these would be my last rigs.....


----------



## BillsonChang007

karloil said:


> hopefully these would be my last rigs..... :tongue_smile:




That's what they said... :rolleyes:


----------



## gmahler2u

how do you sorting music?


----------



## RUMAY408

On what^


----------



## gmahler2u

I got some music from hdtracks and it has some issue with sorting the music.
 Do I change the name of the song?


----------



## RUMAY408

gmahler2u said:


> I got some music from hdtracks and it has some issue with sorting the music.
> Do I change the name of the song?


 
 Are using iTunes?


----------



## miceblue

rumay408 said:


> gmahler2u said:
> 
> 
> > I got some music from hdtracks and it has some issue with sorting the music.
> ...


 
 Don't forget Mp3tag for Windows, or Tag for OS X.


----------



## RUMAY408

miceblue said:


> Don't forget Mp3tag for Windows, or Tag for OS X.


 
 For simplicity I use AIFF on iTunes. Transferring to a Rockboxed iPod I use ALAC for simplicity. 
 The issue with HDTracks specifically, if you download in FLAC use the free software XLD and convert to AIFF or ALAC, iTunes can sort this, if the tag is not right go to preferences>get info>and manually change the info, FLAC likes to add numbered songs (well you have to get rid of those numbers) and then you can download artwork if it matches.
  
 Otherwise I would recommend on HDTracks downloading with AIFF.


----------



## gmahler2u

rumay408 said:


> For simplicity I use AIFF on iTunes. Transferring to a Rockboxed iPod I use ALAC for simplicity.
> The issue with HDTracks specifically, if you download in FLAC use the free software XLD and convert to AIFF or ALAC, iTunes can sort this, if the tag is not right go to preferences>get info>and manually change the info, FLAC likes to add numbered songs (well you have to get rid of those numbers) and then you can download artwork if it matches.
> 
> Otherwise I would recommend on HDTracks downloading with AIFF.


 
 yeah, I think I should take that advise!  Thanks


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Podster said:
			
		

> Also like your Avatar, I'm sitting here listening to Hesitation Marks right now, liking Trent's latest works




I really dig it too. I have the deluxe edition CD and the "audiophile edition" wav.

"I would for you" is my favorite song on the album.



			
				rudi0504 said:
			
		

> Amp : JL Audio BAB III - JE




Surely that isn't the same JL Audio that does car stuff.. ?


----------



## RUMAY408

gmahler2u said:


> yeah, I think I should take that advise!  Thanks


 
 If you run into trouble PM me.  Trust me I have had to deal with several sorting issues myself, and it can be a real pain in the posterior.


----------



## JoeDoe

Latest portable setup. 

DX50 to Arrow 4G to BA200. Analog bliss.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## bluesyfluesy

iBasso DX50 > iBasso CB06 Interconnect > JDS Labs C5 > ER4S

Audio bliss!


----------



## esmBOS

Has anyone got a rig that includes a DX50? I'd like to see how it looks with various amps!


----------



## lin0003

...


----------



## spurxiii

Lol I think he was being sarcastic but the last 6 pics of rigs posted or so have been DX50s


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

spurxiii said:


> Spoiler: DX50>PB2>H500 rig


 
 Nice rig! Will you consider connecting to PB2 balance with your HE500? Or SE serves them alright already


----------



## spurxiii

cosmicholyghost said:


> Nice rig! Will you consider connecting to PB2 balance with your HE500? Or SE serves them alright already


 
 I've never tried the PB2 balanced, but It sounds so good already. Balanced also means another cable adapter and more $$$ but I still might do it one day. I've asked a few people and some say balanced gives a good improvement, others say not really distinguishable, but I'm a headfier so I gotta try


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

spurxiii said:


> I've never tried the PB2 balanced, but It sounds so good already. Balanced also means another cable adapter and more $$$ but I still might do it one day. I've asked a few people and some say balanced gives a good improvement, others say not really distinguishable, but I'm a headfier so I gotta try


 

 I also agree that SE output of PB2 is really good, especially for iem. I use Bal for HD650 to unleash their potential...


----------



## gmahler2u

Hello.
  
 I have question, Is anyone using TAG: the program that sorting the music. 
 Right now, I'm using it.  But I need to uninstall it.  I can't find the program in the application section.  (By the way i'm using Mac)
 I can't play the Flac file. that's why  I need unstall it.
  
 Thank you


----------



## Marleybob217

joedoe said:


> Latest portable setup.
> 
> DX50 to Arrow 4G to BA200. Analog bliss.


 
 Very interesting! How much did you pay for the 4G?


----------



## n0str3ss

esmbos said:


> Has anyone got a rig that includes a DX50? I'd like to see how it looks with various amps!


 
 I am not sure anyone around here likes de dx50...


----------



## JoeDoe

marleybob217 said:


> Very interesting! How much did you pay for the 4G?


 
 I actually got it in a trade!


----------



## esmBOS

spurxiii said:


> Lol I think he was being sarcastic but the last 6 pics of rigs posted or so have been DX50s


 
 </sarcasm> Correct.

 I do however feel EXTREMELY tempted to pick up a DX50 and pair it with the refurbished Arrow 3G that I have on the way and use it as a "mid range" portable bass alternative to my "high-end-ish" RWAK100+Vorzamp duo combo. The DX50 seems to fit 100% perfectly footprint-wise to every portable amp ever created


----------



## emusic13

I like silver.


----------



## gmahler2u

emusic13 said:


> I like silver.


 

 what amp is that?


----------



## Marleybob217

joedoe said:


> I actually got it in a trade!


 
 Ah good for you. I love its flatness, but it's a bit too expensive for me at the moment I see...


----------



## Oregonian

esmbos said:


> </sarcasm> Correct.
> 
> I do however feel EXTREMELY tempted to pick up a DX50 and pair it with the refurbished Arrow 3G that I have on the way and use it as a "mid range" portable bass alternative to my "high-end-ish" RWAK100+Vorzamp duo combo. The DX50 seems to fit 100% perfectly footprint-wise to every portable amp ever created


 

 That Arrow 3G you have coming is amazing.  Best portable amp for bass I've tried out of about 8.  Including the Digizoid ZO.


----------



## esmBOS

oregonian said:


> That Arrow 3G you have coming is amazing.  Best portable amp for bass I've tried out of about 8.  Including the Digizoid ZO.


 
 Have you tried the Vorzamp Duo? I have a hard time believing that anything will ever beat it in "FUN"-Territory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have high hopes for the 3G tho (keeping in mind that it costs about 1/3 of a V-duo).


----------



## kkcc

emusic13 said:


> I like silver.


 
  
  
  
 Love silver too.  But You need these instead:


----------



## SoulSyde

oregonian said:


> That Arrow 3G you have coming is amazing.  Best portable amp for bass I've tried out of about 8.  Including the Digizoid ZO.


 
  
 I concur.  I've owned the 3G, ZO2 and I have a C421 (that I purchased from Oregonian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  The 3G is remarkable.  The "1" setting is just enough bottom-end to fill out a flat set of cans.  Setting "2" is powerful, yet tight.


----------



## SoulSyde

gmahler2u said:


> what amp is that?




A Meier Audio Corda XXS I believe.


----------



## emusic13

​


gmahler2u said:


> what amp is that?



Its a Meier amp


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> I actually got it in a trade!




Must have been a sucker to trade that away


----------



## emusic13

kkcc said:


> Love silver too.  But You need these instead:



I should have customed my Asg2 like that. Ive been thinking of sending them back in once the mods/ version update comes out. Still enjoying them though


----------



## JoeDoe

tekerugburn said:


> Must have been a sucker to trade that away


 
 Ha, sorry I can't hear anything you're saying because your profile pic is so dang cute...


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> Ha, sorry I can't hear anything you're saying because your profile pic is so dang cute...




Agnes is my homie. Going to dress my god-daughter as her for Halloween.


----------



## audiofreakie

at the office rig :
  

  
 HD25-1 II adidas + DX 50+ pure silver solid core + rhodium plug


----------



## kkcc

emusic13 said:


> I should have customed my Asg2 like that. Ive been thinking of sending them back in once the mods/ version update comes out. Still enjoying them though


 
  
 You should speak with Dale.   I like how it sounds more this time around....


----------



## jackiekof

emusic13 said:


> I like silver.


 
 How it sound with fiio spc cable?keen in knowing how it sound with it.


----------



## muzic4life

IPC160 + Theorem 720 + Fitear Parterre (my best current IEM setup)

  
 IPC160 + CLASdb + Glacier + TH900 (my best "shaking-head" rig)

  
 When i need to listen a sweet sound:
 IPC160 + Theorem 720 + ATH3000ANV

  
 IPC160 + Theorem 720 + DT1350 (my favorite on-ear setup):

  
 On the go:
 AK120+TG334 / Tera+S-EM6
  

  

  
 Cheers and have a nice weekend !


----------



## gmahler2u

muzic4life said:


> IPC160 + Theorem 720 + Fitear Parterre (my best current IEM setup)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How is the noise of your theorem with item?
I'm looking for amp pairing with Roxanne. I hear that with low gain has hissss sound .
I love cypher lab work...I also curious about centrance's new amp too..

What are your thought about theorem generally speaking?


----------



## muzic4life

gmahler2u said:


> How is the noise of your theorem with item?
> I'm looking for amp pairing with Roxanne. I hear that with low gain has hissss sound .
> I love cypher lab work...I also curious about centrance's new amp too..
> 
> What are your thought about theorem generally speaking?


 
  
 PM sent !


----------



## gmahler2u

Love your gears! music!
 how is the Fostex?  warm cold?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

audiofreakie said:


> at the office rig :
> 
> 
> 
> HD25-1 II adidas + DX 50+ pure silver solid core + rhodium plug


 
  
 What is the aftermarket cable you're using?  When I replaced the stock cable on my HD25s, I was amazed at the improvement in sound.  I might even go on a ledge and say the greatest improvement of all my cable upgrades...


----------



## miceblue

emusic13 said:


> I like silver.




Ooh that's a nice-looking rig!


----------



## Don Lehrer




----------



## audiofreakie

@ButtUglyJeff, the silver made by local craftman from pure silver, wuthout machine, using traditional tools. Then the wire are individually sleeved with cotton sleeving, then braided.


----------



## zowki

iPhone 4S 64GB > Fiio L9 > Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII > MrSpeakers Alpha Dog


----------



## Don Lehrer

'Wow those MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs look so sexy!!!!
 How do they sound??? You mind sharing


----------



## zowki

don lehrer said:


> 'Wow those MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs look so sexy!!!!
> How do they sound??? You mind sharing


 
 Please read my review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/686489/mrspeakers-alpha-dog-review-and-comparison-with-hd600-and-k701


----------



## skalkman

zowki said:


> iPhone 4S 64GB > Fiio L9 > Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII > MrSpeakers Alpha Dog


 
 Man, those Alpha Dogs look proper mint!


----------



## Burju

Transportability......
iPhone5s + lightning adapter + CCK + Belkin powered hub powered by Anker gen 2 battery pack + Meridian Explorer +ALO Continental V2 + Cardas Earspeaker or in this picture a borrowed Senheisser HD700.



Have a good week y'all 
Cheers


----------



## Sorensiim

buttuglyjeff said:


> What is the aftermarket cable you're using?  When I replaced the stock cable on my HD25s, I was amazed at the improvement in sound.  I might even go on a ledge and say the greatest improvement of all my cable upgrades...


 
 In all fairness, the HD25-1 II stock cable is made from steel, so it makes sense that a cable upgrade would reap some audible benefits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 When I had them, I used them with a DIY cable made from Mogami 2893.


----------



## Mooses9

i like how, as i browse through this thread i see people just as anal as me using the rubbermaid mat, or bubble wrap to set their iems,dacs,amp ect on lol...its a must to take pride in not owning good equipment but also taking very good care of it. thumps up!


----------



## Sorensiim

I've been really enjoying this rig today - Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Rendition 1 -> Noble K10:
  

  

 3M DualLock (Low profile) holding DAP & amp securely together.


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> I've been really enjoying this rig today - Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Rendition 1 -> Noble K10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Duallock is awesome. But I can't seem to get hold of the low profile in the netherlands. 
 Awesome looking rig!


----------



## martybm5

skalkman said:


> Man, those Alpha Dogs look proper mint!


 
  
 +1 .... Great looking rig !!


----------



## Burju




----------



## miceblue

sorensiim said:


> I've been really enjoying this rig today - Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Rendition 1 -> Noble K10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those custom in-ear monitors look really nice with the all-black rig. Good gawd.
  
 Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## Olanzky

sorensiim said:


> I've been really enjoying this rig today - Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Rendition 1 -> Noble K10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what tonality does the Rendition 1 gives?


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Duallock is awesome. But I can't seem to get hold of the low profile in the netherlands.
> Awesome looking rig!



I got mine off eBay  



miceblue said:


> Those custom in-ear monitors look really nice with the all-black rig. Good gawd.
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone.



Thanks! I'm trying to get a hold of the Headstage IC cable instead of the Heir one, to make it more compact. 



olanzky said:


> what tonality does the Rendition 1 gives?



Pretty neutral, with a very slight boost to the bass, but keeping it very tight and punchy!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sorensiim said:


> In all fairness, the HD25-1 II stock cable is made from steel, so it makes sense that a cable upgrade would reap some audible benefits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Completely agree.  The steel cable is most likely the HD25's weakest link...
  
_insert game show joke here_


----------



## Marleybob217

buttuglyjeff said:


> Completely agree.  The steel cable is most likely the HD25's weakest link...
> 
> _insert game show joke here_


 
 Not perse. I did a blind test with the HD25, switching between the stock steel cable, and the stock HD650 copper cable. My girlfriend switched the cables, while playing the same 20 seconds of a song I know well. I was also blindfolded :x
  
 I actually guessed wrong, like 60% in favor for the steel cable. I was listening to differences in the treble and soundstage mainly.


----------



## angelo898

isn't the hd650 cable crap as well?


----------



## snapple10

M8 is finally here!!


----------



## Greed

snapple10 said:


> M8 is finally here!!


 
  
 dat Reign 24... legendary.


----------



## SoulSyde

snapple10 said:


> M8 is finally here!!


----------



## arny73

...and mine is here!
  
 westone UM3X-RC
 FiiO E11
 FiiO lod L9
 Ipod Classic 80GB full


----------



## rudi0504

My Note 3 works excellent with Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC

Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3 
App : USB Audio Recorder Plus , must buy from Android Play store .
Dac / Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
Iem : Earsonic S EM6

SQ : excellent audiophile Sound Quality 

Minus : UI is not as good like apple I device 

IMO


----------



## lin0003

Rudi, why does your E-EM6 look scratched in the photo?


----------



## Jason36

lin0003 said:


> Rudi, why does your E-EM6 look scratched in the photo?


 
 They look more like Greasy Finger Prints to me


----------



## lin0003

jason36 said:


> They look more like Greasy Finger Prints to me


 
 I certainly hope it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  
 Rudi has a different rig everyday.


----------



## Marleybob217

angelo898 said:


> isn't the hd650 cable crap as well?


 
 No not at all, why would it be? It's made out of copper, and the cable seems fairly thick. Meaning that there is very little resistance.


----------



## TekeRugburn

arny73 said:


> ...and mine is here!
> 
> westone UM3X-RC
> FiiO E11
> ...


 
  
 still love rigs like this.  nice, simply easy.


----------



## JoeDoe

tekerugburn said:


> still love rigs like this.  nice, simply easy.



Amen


----------



## skalkman

Built myself an interconnect today. REAN plugs and some cheapo cables, heatshrink and insulation .


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

@skalkman, love that photo! good rig also!


----------



## Sorensiim

Aww, now I miss my DT770 LE!


----------



## gmahler2u

Hey Rudi!
  
 I have a question for you!  Is your Japanese amp has hissing problem or absolutely silent?
 I was looking for JH3a but it's some issue, so I'm not looking at that now.  MKIIIB has hissing issue with my jh16 so I sold that.
 The intruder is great I love that amp.  I don't have the problem that amp.  NOW, I'm looking at Japanese amp like Wagnus, kojo, mass-kobo or Myst.
  
 Thanks


----------



## miceblue

skalkman said:


> Built myself an interconnect today. REAN plugs and some cheapo cables, heatshrink and insulation .


 

 That looks pretty dang good for a D.I.Y. cable. Nice job!


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> They look more like Greasy Finger Prints to me







lin0003 said:


> I certainly hope it is  .
> 
> Rudi has a different rig everyday.







lin0003 said:


> Rudi, why does your E-EM6 look scratched in the photo?




Thank you Lin and Jason for the attention 

My SEM 6 looks okay , only crap pictures


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo set up

Source : IBasso DX 50
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : AKG. K 420
Cable : mini to mini diy
Portable Charger : Power Bank Vivan model D 06 for charging my DX 50


----------



## rudi0504

​


gmahler2u said:


> Hey Rudi!
> 
> I have a question for you!  Is your Japanese amp has hissing problem or absolutely silent?
> I was looking for JH3a but it's some issue, so I'm not looking at that now.  MKIIIB has hissing issue with my jh16 so I sold that.
> ...




My 2 amps without hissing are : 

Wagnus Epsilon S 
Ko Jo KM 01

My Mass Ko Bo 385 got hiss 

I don't have Myst


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> My Ko Jo set up
> 
> Source : IBasso DX 50
> Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
> ...





>





>


 
 WHOLE IN MY WALLET!!!   LOL


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> WHOLE IN MY WALLET!!!   LOL




Thank you 

If you look into Fujiavic and e earphone , they have second hand Ko Jo for around 40.000 yen .
Because of solid brass and is very sensitive again finger print , that's why I cover with Foto cloth to avoid my finger print .
You must extra take care if buy new ones 
If not become like old brass looking, no more shining


----------



## skalkman

cosmicholyghost said:


> @skalkman, love that photo! good rig also!


 
 Thanks *CosmicHolyGhost*! 
  


miceblue said:


> That looks pretty dang good for a D.I.Y. cable. Nice job!


 
 Thanks *miceblue*! I think it looks like crap, but then again i can't see anything that i have done by myself as any good. It looks a lot worse close up. (It also sounds REALLY bright in combination with my Beyers, works great with the bass boost on the E12, but other than that it's pretty much useless without the boosted lows for most tracks, to my ears at least. I should try it with some other phones and amps.) Cable brun-in is definitely a thing, sounds lovely now.
  
 Bought the plugs of a friend and used what i had because i just wanted to build a cable and my FiiO interconnect was going out. I will probably build myself a proper silver IC when i get down to it.


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> If you look into Fujiavic and e earphone , they have second hand Ko Jo for around 40.000 yen .
> Because of solid brass and is very sensitive again finger print , that's why cover with Foto cloth to avoid my finger print .
> ...


 

 How is that with Ciem?  do they have hiss noise?


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> If you look into Fujiavic and e earphone , they have second hand Ko Jo for around 40.000 yen .
> Because of solid brass and is very sensitive again finger print , that's why cover with Foto cloth to avoid my finger print .
> ...


 
 in fact..i let mine go to become old looking..it's kind of classic with a bit of patina in colors, don't you think? classic with class


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> My SEM 6 looks okay , only crap pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Rudi, do you like s-em6 more than tg334? or they are very different?
  
 Your kojo still looks very nice!  good stuff!


----------



## muzic4life

It's not really portable...but i LOVE the sound on this pairing !


----------



## gmahler2u

Hey music where did you pick up your kojo.


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi Rudi, do you like s-em6 more than tg334? or they are very different?
> 
> Your kojo still looks very nice!  good stuff!


 
 They are different. TG334 is more all-rounder. Less source-dependant too. And for me, better texture as well. But both has a very good detailing in sound. The TG334 is a bit brighter in comparison. More airy. The SEM6 is fuller in overall sound performance. Everything added with serious weight to it and somewhat darker and mellower (also smoother). For vocal lover, i think SEM6 is a better bet (i prefer my S-EM6 for Vocal Jazz listening then my TG334). The MIDS is more intact, better bodied, and a bit more forward than TG334. Sound stage is better on SEM6..wider and deeper (like more space). The bass also more solid and more in quantity. However...might need some specific taste to be able to enjoy this S-EM6 more because of its dark-ish presentation (based on my personal opinion - and  it took me 2 days to finally being able to enjoy this)


----------



## muzic4life

gmahler2u said:


> Hey music where did you pick up your kojo.


 
 same as Rudi..from our local Jaben Store. The KOJO is very good in handling IEMs (clarity and smoothness). As long as u plan it to use ONLY for your IEM, u are fine to go. But this amp is not really have that muscle to sing with 100 ohm or above...you might be better to try it first.


----------



## gmahler2u

muzic4life said:


> same as Rudi..from our local Jaben Store. The KOJO is very good in handling IEMs (clarity and smoothness). As long as u plan it to use ONLY for your IEM, u are fine to go. But this amp is not really have that muscle to sing with 100 ohm or above...you might be better to try it first.


 
 Ok...Great, I should consider one near future.  I'm trying to order from Jaben HK but it doesn't have add cart...so i'm having problem.
  
 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## gmahler2u

SUCH pain in the 173498127 order from Japanese website!!  I'm cool everyone!!


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> in fact..i let mine go to become old looking..it's kind of classic with a bit of patina in colors, don't you think? classic with class




I don't like the looking if no more shining


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> SUCH pain in the 173498127 order from Japanese website!!  I'm cool everyone!!
> 
> :duggfloat:




Please ask Derek from Jaben Hkg , he can help you to buy from japan .
Jaben singapore don't have stock any more


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life said:


> They are different. TG334 is more all-rounder. Less source-dependant too. And for me, better texture as well. But both has a very good detailing in sound. The TG334 is a bit brighter in comparison. More airy. The SEM6 is fuller in overall sound performance. Everything added with serious weight to it and somewhat darker and mellower (also smoother). For vocal lover, i think SEM6 is a better bet (i prefer my S-EM6 for Vocal Jazz listening then my TG334). The MIDS is more intact, better bodied, and a bit more forward than TG334. Sound stage is better on SEM6..wider and deeper (like more space). The bass also more solid and more in quantity. However...might need some specific taste to be able to enjoy this S-EM6 more because of its dark-ish presentation (based on my personal opinion - and  it took me 2 days to finally being able to enjoy this)




Thanks, music. Your detailed explanation is very helpful. I really appreciate TG334 as a good all rounder. This genius design is very convenient as I can pair them on any source and get good to excellent result.

If I understand how SEM6 excel over 334,I think I may not need to invest >1k usd at the moment.

Thanks again


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks, music. Your detailed explanation is very helpful. I really appreciate TG334 as a good all rounder. This genius design is very convenient as I can pair them on any source and get good to excellent result.
> 
> If I understand how SEM6 excel over 334,I think I may not need to invest >1k usd at the moment.
> 
> Thanks again




My impression more or less like music 
Music fit ear 334 TG is the latest version with matt colour , my 334 TG was shining colour 
I haven't heard the new version 334 TG , my friend said brighter than mine .
From memory my s em 6 is brighter than my 334 TG shining ones .


----------



## lin0003

Rudi, can you compare EM6 to 1plus2?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> My impression more or less like music
> Music fit ear 334 TG is the latest version with matt colour , my 334 TG was shining colour
> I haven't heard the new version 334 TG , my friend said brighter than mine .
> From memory my s em 6 is brighter than my 334 TG shining ones .




Thanks, Rudi
I have the matte face plate version.i love the treble on 334


----------



## gmahler2u

Hey everyone!!  QUIZ TIME!!  What is the name of the amp and who made them!!


----------



## angelo898

analog squared paper made the amp


----------



## mtthefirst

gmahler2u said:


> Hey everyone!!  QUIZ TIME!!  What is the name of the amp and who made them!!


 
 That's TUR-06 from Analog Squared Paper.
  
 http://www.analog2p.com/
  
 It's a made to order hybrid tube amp. The wait time right now is about 4 months.


----------



## ethan7000

^nice looking amp


----------



## gmahler2u

mtthefirst said:


> That's TUR-06 from Analog Squared Paper.
> 
> http://www.analog2p.com/
> 
> It's a made to order hybrid tube amp. The wait time right now is about 4 months.


 

 You're the WINNER! one brownie point!!


----------



## mtthefirst

gmahler2u said:


> You're the WINNER! one brownie point!!


 
  
 I'm on his waiting list. 
  
 Here is its big brother pure tube amp TU-05b.


----------



## gmahler2u

mtthefirst said:


> I'm on his waiting list.
> 
> Here is its big brother pure tube amp TU-05b.


 

 WOW!! beautiful.  How long did you wait for you 06?


----------



## mtthefirst

gmahler2u said:


> WOW!! beautiful.  How long did you wait for you 06?


 
 Order it on July 19 and still waiting. Probably get it within next month.


----------



## gmahler2u

WOW!!!! it's insane!!! I'll go mad!!!!


----------



## mtthefirst

gmahler2u said:


> WOW!!!! it's insane!!! I'll go mad!!!!


 
 I'm ok with it. I still use those rig in the middle of the picture for my MH335DW.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Morning rig...
 Conclusion: its good to have excessive horsepower for some iem....


----------



## angelo898

is that the parterre?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

angelo898 said:


> is that the parterre?




Yah, i like it when they r amped...
Yesterday was using hm901 bal card to drive them and this morning comparing with a portable bal amp. It arrives at above conclusion...
I like the tighter bass from comply tips than stock silicone...


----------



## AnakChan

gmahler2u said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you using one of my A2P pix as your avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!?!? I may have better shots if you like. My carpet is crap dirty.


----------



## matthewh133

My new RWAK100 just arrived  Managed to pull it out of my ears for long enough to snap these.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Matthew 2nd photo looks real nice!


----------



## matthewh133

cosmicholyghost said:


> Matthew 2nd photo looks real nice!


 

 Thanks  She's a pretty rig that's for sure. Can't wait to get some customs.


----------



## Mooses9

love the simplicity of that rig.


----------



## matthewh133

mooses9 said:


> love the simplicity of that rig.


 
  
 Yeah this will do for now, don't really need any more amping. I will probably get a SR-71B when I get my customs to go full balanced though.


----------



## angelo898

cosmicholyghost said:


> Yah, i like it when they r amped...
> Yesterday was using hm901 bal card to drive them and this morning comparing with a portable bal amp. It arrives at above conclusion...
> I like the tighter bass from comply tips than stock silicone...


 

 dont complys destroy the treble?


----------



## Sorensiim

A final shot of my DX100 - A bit sad as I just put it up for sale after 1½ years of faithful service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Alas, onwards and upwards! The lineout on the DX50 is so good that I'm only selling the DX100 to fund a RSA Intruder for use with the DX50!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

@Sorensiim, that ciem are true piece of Art! Intruder is a great amp.


----------



## lee730

Definitely blinging .


----------



## Sorensiim

cosmicholyghost said:


> @Sorensiim, that ciem are true piece of Art! Intruder is a great amp.


 
 Thanks! I still catch myself just looking at them, letting the sunlight reflect off the gold... Marvelous craftsmanship, and if I'm ever in a pinch I can use them to pay for a small army.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

sorensiim said:


> Thanks! I still catch myself just looking at them, letting the sunlight reflect off the gold... Marvelous craftsmanship, and if I'm ever in a pinch I can use them to pay for a small army.


 

 r u Khalessi and that your avatat isnt u?


----------



## Sorensiim

lee730 said:


> Definitely blinging .


 
 It's a funny thing really - The only _bling_ I wear is my plain silver wedding ring and my Casio watch. I always dress in plain blue jeans and whatever Teefury shirt was at the top of the pile this morning. I left the design of these completely up to The Wizard who just went to town on them. I would never have ordered anything this flashy but by cod I love the way they look! My 8.A are a bit more down-to-earth, despite them having a bit of "gold dust" in the faceplate:


----------



## Sorensiim

cosmicholyghost said:


> r u Khalessi and that your avatat isnt u?


 
 Nah, the avatar is me, my daughter is the Khaleesi. 
  
 Sorry for the OT


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

angelo898 said:


> dont complys destroy the treble?


 
 I think it gets a little recessed but I chose them bcos of fit and tight bass.. I like fun signature


----------



## cogsand gears

angelo898 said:


> dont complys destroy the treble?


 
 They will destroy anything in their path. Never turn your back on those beasts!


----------



## angelo898

cosmicholyghost said:


> I think it gets a little recessed but I chose them bcos of fit and tight bass.. I like fun signature


 

 so how does over amping change the sound signature of the parterres?


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> Are you using one of my A2P pix as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 YEAH...i'm sorry i didn't ask you about using your picture as my avatar.  I love the way it look.  I just couldn't resisted.
 However, 4 month waiting list, drove me away.  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Apology for using picture


----------



## gmahler2u

sorensiim said:


> A final shot of my DX100 - A bit sad as I just put it up for sale after 1½ years of faithful service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But you'll be much happier with the Intruder!


----------



## kkcc

Temp rig today:


----------



## audiofreakie

ER4P + Westone Star Tips + DX50


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box impression Vision Ear Stage 2 , 3 and 4

Source : ak 120 as direct DAP

And

Source : IBasso DX 50
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Iems :
From left to right :
Vision Ear stage 2 > stage 3 > stage 4 > Tralucent 1+2 > Fit Ear MH 335 DW

My Impression from good > very good > excellent are :
Vision Ear stage 2 < stage 3 < stage 4 = < Tralucent 1+2 < Fit Ear MH 335 DW

Vision ear iems are sensitive like my Fit Ear MH 335 DW

Stage 2
High : a bit harsh
Mid : more to mid high and sibilance
Bass : has not so much bass volume
Separation : the lowest from 5 iems
Soundstage : not so wide and not so deep

Stage 3
High : more refine than stage 2 more detail and not so harsh
Mid : more balance and not so forward than stage 4, more clean and clear , a boy sibilance
Bass : very good bass impact
Separation : is better than stage 2
Soundstage : is wide and better depth tha stage 2

Stage 4
High : the best from the vision Ears , more extended and clear , bett detail,
Mid : more forward than stage 4 , more body and better pronounce
Bass : I,love the bass volume and impact from stage 4
Separation : the best from these 3 Vision Ear iems
Soundstage : the widest and more depth than the other small brothers

1+2
High : more refine than all stages from Vision Ear
Mid : more natural and analog SQ
Bass : nit as deep impact compare to stage 4 , more natural for my taste
Separation : better than stage 4
Soundstage : the widest and the deepest like in concert hall. From iem

fit Ear
High : the cleanest and the best pronounce , the high come from your music so natural
No coloration , very clean and clear high .
Mid : the best mid from my iems collection , very sweet and natural , clear and clean
Very good pronounce , how the Sanger sing we can hear the breath more clear.
Bass : the best bass impact from my iems collection.
You can hear the kick drum very natural like in live concert
Separation : excellent separation
Soundstage : the second best after 1+2 and tall

IMO







Thank you to Memoille and Vision Ear Germany for loaner program for 10 member of Head Fi


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Out the box impression Vision Ear Stage 2 , 3 and 4
> 
> Source : ak 120 as direct DAP
> 
> ...


 

 WOOOO RUDI.....YOur JUicY Mass-KOBO!!!!!!!!!  Looks sOOOOOOO TastYYY


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> WOOOO RUDI.....YOur JUicY Mass-KOBO!!!!!!!!!  Looks sOOOOOOO TastYYY




Thank you gmahler2u 
Mass Ko Bo 385 alone can handle so many iems


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Out the box impression Vision Ear Stage 2 , 3 and 4
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Memoille and Vision Ear Germany for loaner program for 10 member of Head Fi


 
 Thanks, rudi!
  
 Very nice initial impression and the pictures are as epic ever...
  
 in your opinion, does AK120 alone sounds better than"DX50 + 385"?


----------



## BucketInABucket

My current rig (additionally posted in the iBasso DX50 thread) (Edit: chose the wrong picture).


----------



## BillsonChang007

iBasso DX50... IBasso DX50 everywhere!


----------



## BucketInABucket

billsonchang007 said:


> iBasso DX50... IBasso DX50 everywhere!


----------



## Sorensiim

billsonchang007 said:


> iBasso DX50... IBasso DX50 everywhere!


 
 1) Compact
 2) Physical buttons
 3) Support for just about any file format
 4) Expandable storage
 5) Very reasonably priced
 6) Sounds great
 7) Analog lineout
 8) Coax digital output
 9) 14 hours of battery life
  
 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9 = WINNER!


----------



## miceblue

+ buggy interface + small touch screen navigation ≠ WINNER


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

sorensiim said:


> 1) Compact
> 2) Physical buttons
> 3) Support for just about any file format
> 4) Expandable storage
> ...


 

 audiophile DAP for the masses...
 we use DAP to listen to music not staring at its UI


----------



## Sorensiim

miceblue said:


> + buggy interface + small touch screen navigation ≠ WINNER


 
 Lol - you haven't tried it have you?


----------



## vincent215

sorensiim said:


> 1) Compact
> 2) Physical buttons
> 3) Support for just about any file format
> 4) Expandable storage
> ...


 
 10) USB DAC = eat AK120 for breakfast.


----------



## Mimouille

vincent215 said:


> 10) USB DAC = eat AK120 for breakfast.


 

 ....and die by lunch because he bit more than he could chew.


----------



## esmBOS

vincent215 said:


> 10) USB DAC = eat AK120 for breakfast.


 
 The DX50 is a great player! But let's not get ahead of ourselves...


----------



## BillsonChang007

Can't afford it... Yet  will see how things goes on next year March! Maybe the X5 by FiiO? :devil:


----------



## audiofreakie

12) Support usb sound out.

(I hope, Lol, since its android base firmware)


----------



## Juiced




----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks, rudi!
> 
> Very nice initial impression and the pictures are as epic ever...
> 
> in your opinion, does AK120 alone sounds better than"DX50 + 385"?




Thank you 
Yes it is , In My opinion AK 120 is better pair With mass Ko Bo 385 than DX 50 
Two dac chip vs one dac chip


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> Yes it is , In My opinion AK 120 is better pair With mass Ko Bo 385 than DX 50
> Two dac chip vs one dac chip


 

 Rudi are you going to buy the HM802 when its out ? it have dual dac too (the same as the ak120)


----------



## gmahler2u

>


 

 Hey Anakchan.
  
 What is your impression on your AP2?  How is the sound the tube amp?  this is tube roll-able?
  
 Thanks


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Rudi are you going to buy the HM802 when its out ? it have dual dac too (the same as the ak120)




HM 901 has Dual DAC Sabre Chips too 
But I am not buying HM 901 
I can answer yet , before I buy I need to hear from friends here on head fi first


----------



## AnakChan

gmahler2u said:


> Hey Anakchan.
> 
> What is your impression on your AP2?  How is the sound the tube amp?  this is tube roll-able?
> 
> Thanks


Hahah! My impressions of my A2P are actually in my review . I wrote one for the TUR-06 & TU-05b a few months back. After that I decided to pick one up.

It's tube rollable & the folks in the A2P thread have lotsa good advice. I only have 2x additional pairs of tubes (Telefunken & NEC) of which I've not rolled yet.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-M8

Vmoda lightning cable, Tuono.






Venturecraft lightning cable.


----------



## zowki

ExpatinJapan, what music player app are you using?


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> HM 901 has Dual DAC Sabre Chips too
> But I am not buying HM 901
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh okay, thats a very nice deccision , I guess i will try to see if mike will stock it up in his store


----------



## ExpatinJapan

zowki said:


> ExpatinJapan, what music player app are you using?


 
 Flacplayer app. The current version which is suited for OS6+.
  
 I am currently participating in a new version of Flacplayer which is OS7 compatible and has some new features. I will write a review when the final build is released.
  
 One extra add-on I requested was a display of the tracks information.
  
 (Beta below, not all information of each track is displayed is in the photos I have added below).


----------



## jaytee189

Tera Player + Fitear 334 togo
  
 Regards,
 Jaytee189


----------



## zowki

expatinjapan said:


> Flacplayer app. The current version which is suited for OS6+.


 
 Would you mind taking a screenshot of the albums and artists views? I really hate the iOS 7 stock music player's albums and artists views because each line takes way too much space making it a pain to scroll through my 100+ artists and 300+ albums. I hope FLAC player resolves this problem for me.


----------



## jaytee189

One of my desktop set up...
  
 Regards,
 jaytee189


----------



## jaytee189

Theorem720 + 1964 ears v6stage (universal demo version)
 love the sound from this set up. All frequencies are covered nicely.
 the only drawback i got was the fatigued if listen for a long period of time.
  
  

  
 Theorem + asg 2. The Aurisonics house sound shines with this combo. 
 i still think the bass is too much even with the bassport fully closed.
  
 regards
 jaytee189


----------



## jaytee189

Fiio x3 + in ear Stage Diver 3.
 Love the super dark sound from this set up.
  
 Regards
 jaytee189


----------



## ExpatinJapan

zowki said:


> Would you mind taking a screenshot of the albums and artists views? I really hate the iOS 7 stock music player's albums and artists views because each line takes way too much space making it a pain to scroll through my 100+ artists and 300+ albums. I hope FLAC player resolves this problem for me.


 
 Ok, So these are from the current build (Not the beta)


----------



## miceblue

sorensiim said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > + buggy interface + small touch screen navigation ≠ WINNER
> ...


 
 No but I've read enough impressions and reviews that the interface is pretty buggy/finnicky.


----------



## audiofreakie

@miceblue, try it you will love it


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> Hahah! My impressions of my A2P are actually in my review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I go back few hundred pages back to find the review!!! WOW....right now, I'm looking into Japanese headphone amp.  I already order the Kojo-tech brass amp...However, this beautiful looking amp just haunting me!!!!  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should find the A2P thread! Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## jay-w

Any of you guys use double-sided tape to keep your rigs together?


----------



## Sorensiim

jay-w said:


> Any of you guys use double-sided tape to keep your rigs together?


 
 I use 3M DualLock Low Profile. Adds only ~2mm to the hight of the stack but locks together very securely and can still be taken apart when needed.


----------



## esmBOS

jay-w said:


> Any of you guys use double-sided tape to keep your rigs together?


 
 RUBBER STRAPS FOR LIFE!! At least for me! The "feeling" of my rigs somehow disappeared when I tried using dual lock/velcro instead!


----------



## BillsonChang007

esmbos said:


> RUBBER STRAPS FOR LIFE!! At least for me! The "feeling" of my rigs somehow disappeared when I tried using dual lock/velcro instead!




You make me feel like hunting for some nice looking neon light rubber straps to replace my FiiO's xD


----------



## knights

Lemme join the crowd!!!


----------



## lin0003

Great pic like always!


----------



## montanari

my actual great combo


----------



## esmBOS

montanari said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That 3.5 mm adjustable plug on the momentums should become industry standard! It's fenomenal!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Agreed. It is pretty trick.


----------



## Vidmaven

sorensiim said:


> I use 3M DualLock Low Profile. Adds only ~2mm to the hight of the stack but locks together very securely and can still be taken apart when needed.


 
 Can't find any locally. And online seems like you have to buy 20 feet to get it.


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> Lemme join the crowd!!!




Congrats for your new dx 50 and very nice picture


----------



## Sorensiim

vidmaven said:


> Can't find any locally. And online seems like you have to buy 20 feet to get it.


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scotch-3M-SJ4570-Dual-Lock-Low-Profile-Adhesive-Velcro-Fastener-5-8-Wide-X-1-FT-/261071345309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc910969d
 Ebay is your friend


----------



## rudi0504

montanari said:


> my actual great combo




Very nice combo , is that studio v 3rd edition ?


----------



## gmahler2u

New rig for my ipod classic 160g. Love the sound.  Good Job David!


----------



## rudi0504

My dream high end set up Abyss Headphone :

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
Headphone : Abyss


----------



## Greed

rudi0504 said:


> My dream high end set up Abyss Headphone :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> Dac Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
> ...


 
  
 LOL - RUDI!


----------



## Sorensiim

rudi0504 said:


> My dream high end set up Abyss Headphone :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> Dac Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
> *Headphone : Abyss*


 
 Why am I not surprised?


----------



## rudi0504

^^ 

Thank you two of you


----------



## spurxiii

rudi0504 said:


> *My dream high end set up Abyss Headphone :*
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> Dac Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
> Headphone : Abyss





> No longer a dream. Congrats!


----------



## rudi0504

Still as my dream , because is belong to my friend the Abyss headphone 
SQ is excellent high end audiophile .

Thank you


----------



## Marleybob217

DX50
 JDS C5
 Cosmic Ears BA4f


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> My dream high end set up Abyss Headphone :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> Dac Amp : Cyberlabs Theorem 720 DAC
> Headphone : Abyss


Does your wife know about the Abyss? Did she not ask why you sold the car? 
Edit...I had not seen it was not yours.


----------



## longbowbbs

mimouille said:


> rudi0504 said:
> 
> 
> > My dream high end set up Abyss Headphone :
> ...


 
 LOL!!


----------



## xplosive

rudi0504 said:


> Still as my dream , because is belong to my friend the Abyss headphone
> SQ is excellent high end audiophile .
> 
> Thank you


 

 Wow that is really my dream rigs.. only listen in my dream..
 Just ask your wife to listen to it, she might want one for herself..


----------



## BillsonChang007

xplosive said:


> Wow that is really my dream rigs.. only listen in my dream..
> Just ask your wife to listen to it, she might want one for herself..




This guy above should award with best audiophile husband... Make his wife in love with his dream headphone so that he got a chance to buy it hmmmm xD


----------



## xplosive

billsonchang007 said:


> This guy above should award with best audiophile husband... Make his wife in love with his dream headphone so that he got a chance to buy it hmmmm xD


 

 sometimes simple things can do the tricks


----------



## muzic4life

gmahler2u said:


> New rig for my ipod classic 160g. Love the sound.  Good Job David!


 
  
 Me too !!


----------



## jay-w

sorensiim said:


> I use 3M DualLock Low Profile. Adds only ~2mm to the hight of the stack but locks together very securely and can still be taken apart when needed.


 
  
 Thanks a lot mate.
  


esmbos said:


> RUBBER STRAPS FOR LIFE!! At least for me! The "feeling" of my rigs somehow disappeared when I tried using dual lock/velcro instead!


 
  
 I'll try both when my iPod Classic arrives.


----------



## cogsand gears




----------



## ethan7000

cogsand gears said:


>



lol


----------



## Jason36

Received my USB OTG Cable and 128Gb USB Stick yesterday. So that now makes a total storage capacity of 200gb including the 64Gb micro SD in the machine (should be enough for now)....however I do have a spare 64Gb Micro SD and a Meenova Micro SD Card Reader on the way 

Here we go anyway:



And here they are with my DreamEarz WUD-8x


----------



## Marleybob217

I'm not sure if I already posted this photo:
  
 DX50
 JDS C5
 Cosmic Ears BA4f


----------



## esmBOS

marleybob217 said:


> I'm not sure if I already posted this photo:
> 
> DX50
> JDS C5
> Cosmic Ears BA4f


 
 Really nice rig! Per usual the DX50 fits perfectly size-wise with the amp! What IC is that? Some kind of green line from ALO?


----------



## gmahler2u

muzic4life said:


> Me too !!




Theorem , great amp/Dac .".........david good job""""""!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marleybob217

esmbos said:


> Really nice rig! Per usual the DX50 fits perfectly size-wise with the amp! What IC is that? Some kind of green line from ALO?


 
 Thanks! It does fit really well, but it is kinda heavy.
  
 The IC is homemade! Just two 3.5mm jacks from neutrik, and some microphone cable from the local electronics dealer.


----------



## montanari

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice combo , is that studio v 3rd edition ?



No just studio V..
It s fine.nohiss with any cans


----------



## Mimouille

cogsand gears said:


>


Is that a mini steam punk speaker? Pretry cool.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

New addition to my Portable (school) rig.

I was kind of reluctant on purchasing IEM/Earbud's again.

And i have always been a headphone person but i just needed some IEM's for school since my Sony MDR-V6 has died on me, my Koss Portapro's are dead

and still in the process to sending both for repair/replacement.

I've placed an order for Soundmagic E10's on amazon. after reading a few reviews and such.

How are the SM E10's if anyone has had them?

how would they compare in sound to say, Grado Sr80i or Sony MDR-XB500
I know its a weird comparison but i would like to know how different they would be to those headphones i own at the moment.

Planning on using these E10's for school trips, portable use, and typically situations where i find not safe for my precious Headphones


----------



## H20Fidelity

montanari said:


> No* just studio V*..
> It s fine.no hiss with any cans


----------



## Don Lehrer




----------



## JoeDoe

Pardon my ignorance, but what DAP is that?


----------



## Don Lehrer

That is a Cowon iAudio 7


----------



## Skydweller

These are pretty awesome looking. I'm just getting into audio myself. I use a Sansa Clip+ and the stock earbuds (they have a warm sound and they are currently my comfiest earbuds) right now. I just bought the monoprice 8323 and sony hybrid tips. I gots some learnin' to do.


----------



## kenz

peek-a-boo.
  
 my current runaround rig. the dx50 > spc ic > tubeamp ta1 > silver widow cable > jh13pro (pre-freqphase).


----------



## mrAdrian

Too much DX50's around! Here is my FiiO X3 rig. I pair it with either my DT1350, AT EW9 or Onkyo IE300 (arriving on Tuesday hopefully!)
  

 DIY mini-mini Line Out Cable
  

 TTVJ Slim still sounding so good...


----------



## cogsand gears

> TTVJ Slim still sounding so good...


 
  
 Still loving my TTVJ slim after 2 and a bit years of faithful service. It cured my constant search for a portable amp.


----------



## longbowbbs

cogsand gears said:


> > TTVJ Slim still sounding so good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I feel the same way about my Fostex HP-P1....Nice to find the gear that works best for you.


----------



## Marleybob217

cogsand gears said:


> Still loving my TTVJ slim after 2 and a bit years of faithful service. It cured my constant search for a portable amp.


 
  


mradrian said:


> TTVJ Slim still sounding so good...


 
  
 Has one of you by any chance, heard the O2 amp? If so, how do you think the TTVJ performs against the O2. 
 If you haven't heard the O2, but you have heard the C5, do you think it outperforms the C5 by much?


----------



## SoulSyde

iPod Classic 160GB → VentureCraft GoDAP DD Socket 1 (MUSES01) → JDS Labs C421 → Westone 4R


----------



## notraces

I just finished putting this together. iPod Classic (X3 should be here tomorrow) - ALO International - Cypherlabs Solo -db - Westone UM30 Pro w/ ADL cable. I'm loving this setup. I'm also going to switch to a balanced cable to connect the International and Solo...


----------



## audiofreakie

Office Time = Transportable Setup (DX50 + DooBooLoo PBA + Cardas EM5813 & HD25-1 II (at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## mrAdrian

marleybob217 said:


> Has one of you by any chance, heard the O2 amp? If so, how do you think the TTVJ performs against the O2.
> If you haven't heard the O2, but you have heard the C5, do you think it outperforms the C5 by much?


 
  
 The TTVJ has obvious advantages in terms of size and aesthetics. Sound wise it is also very special. It has this thick and warm midrange that is 'tubey' like a lot of people explained, yet still remains an expansive soundstage and a very airy top-end.
  
 Very nice  An amp that you know you would keep it after listening to it (if it appeals to you)


----------



## rudi0504

I want sharing my portable set up with Abyss 1266 like follow :

SQ is very good to excellent and have Power to drive Abyss are
Pico Power
RSA the Intruder
Alo RX 3 B







SQ is excellent and high end , Power is enough to drive Abyss are :
Wagnus Epsilon S , has slightly more of power than Ko Bo to drive Abyss in high end SQ
Mass Ko Bo 385 has more power than Ko Jo KM - 01
Ko Jo KM - 01 just enough power for night listening with quiet environment





Dacs pair very good with Abyss are :

Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt with muse 02
Cyberlabs Class DB 2.00 Vrms
Cyberlabs Class Solo Old version

Dac / Amp pair very good with Abyss are :

Cyberlabs Theorem 720 SQ to warm sounding Abyss







IMO
Edited by rudi0504 - Today at 12:13 am


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> I want sharing my portable set up with Abyss 1266 like follow :


 
  
  
 This is the first time the Abyss 1266 has been considered part of a "portable set up"........


----------



## skalkman

Spoiler: Warning: To much win.



Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> IMO
> Edited by rudi0504 - Today at 12:13 am



  


 
 I feel to ashamed to post in this thread ever again.


----------



## SoulSyde

skalkman said:


> I feel to ashamed to post in this thread ever again.


 
  
 Nonsense.  Enjoy what you have.


----------



## morinru

Exactly - I would call Rudi's gears as an example...or SAMPLE...of what's out there. He is a pioneer as far as I am concerned, blazing trails for us to ponder over and enjoy.
  
 And yes if we are brave enough we can join him...
  
 I for one appreciate the photography and the commentary.
  
 For example - my latest little gadget was bought "on the cheap"...


----------



## LFC_SL

> And yes if we are brave enough we can join him...


 
  
 Suspect money and space is the issue rather than ambition


----------



## Oregonian

Rudi,
  
 Do you have any desktop amps?  Or is it all portables?


----------



## snapple10

like the different set-ups and really enjoying the pics. keep them coming 
  
  
 not really portable but transportable around the house. trying to get more use out of the 800s

  
 like how I can connect most of my phones to the M8


----------



## SoulSyde

snapple10 said:


>


 
  
 Is it strange that I envy the USB cable the most in that photo?  I have a VentureCraft GoDAP but I can't bring myself to spend almost $200 on 4" of cable. 
 Kudos to you sir.


----------



## rudi0504

oregonian said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Do you have any desktop amps?  Or is it all portables?




I have desktop amps for critical listening 

I sold my dac amp Vaughan 6 month a go 
Now I have :
Amp : T+A. P10.2 tube pre amp from Germany
Electrostatic amp : Stax 727 mk 2
CD player : April Music CDA 500 
Dac : still on finding


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> This is the first time the Abyss 1266 has been considered part of a "portable set up"........




The best SQ from Abyss if you drive with desktop amps , you can have more detail and power to get the strong point from Abyss




skalkman said:


> I feel to ashamed to post in this thread ever again.




Please don't say like that , my goal is only sharing that Abyss can drive with portable amp that have high current not power ,
Because planar headphone need high current than high power .
IMO 




soulsyde said:


> Nonsense.  Enjoy what you have.




You are right , enjoy what you have 




morinru said:


> Exactly - I would call Rudi's gears as an example...or SAMPLE...of what's out there. He is a pioneer as far as I am concerned, blazing trails for us to ponder over and enjoy.
> 
> And yes if we are brave enough we can join him...
> 
> ...




I and my friends like to have experiment with audio gear 
My goal is pure for sharing , the possibility from portable Audio gear .
And every body can choose their own way from my portable set up , which ones are the correct set up 
After you see my pictures .

Please don't follow my way , now slowly I sell my collection , because my wife say :
You have only two ears , why you don't want collect only the best ones , the rest you sell again .
My wife has right , my bad habit I sell seldom what I bought 




lfc_sl said:


> Suspect money and space is the issue rather than ambition




This is pure audio world adventure , I try to find the best portable audio set up for me .
Please don't follow my bad habit 

The bad character from man is :

We are happy with new set up only for while , after few month we always try to get better than ours now .
So is life , never ending with one thing , always try to find new ones .
Except wife I have only ones 

IMO


----------



## miceblue

rudi0504 said:


> oregonian said:
> 
> 
> > Rudi,
> ...


 
 Holy cow.......! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 For some reason, that rig reminds me of the suspended rig in this video (~4:00 into the video).


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> Holy cow.......! :basshead:
> 
> For some reason, that rig reminds me of the suspended rig in this video (~4:00 into the video).




Thank you for sharing beautiful video


----------



## gmahler2u

dx50 - > piccolino m2m - > kojo


----------



## DefQon

Jabens or diy Piccolino lod/lineout?


----------



## gmahler2u

Got it from jaben hk


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

I am also using this combo today minus the expensive I/C and with Parterre
High res classical albums never sound as good


----------



## Sorensiim

Today's means of audio injection:
  

  
 Sorry for the phone pic - Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Audio Magnus IC -> Meier Quickstep loaner. Holy hell that little amp can sing!


----------



## kenman345

sorensiim said:


> Today's means of audio injection:
> 
> (PIC)
> 
> Sorry for the phone pic - Ibasso DX50 -> Heir Audio Magnus IC -> Meier Quickstep loaner. Holy hell that little amp can sing!


 
  
 No worries, last time I checked this wasn't a photography website


----------



## DefQon

gmahler2u said:


> Got it from jaben hk


 
 Thought so, luckily I still have 5ft of the wire left for diy.


----------



## BillsonChang007

I remember when the iClassic were popular as part of the portable rig because of it's storage capacity... Now the DX50! Wow!


----------



## muzic4life

still in the process of loving it more...hopefully getting better and better...sound good, excellent sound stage, very good music separation, and the sound is "bigger" compared to AK120/Tera..more powerful than both too..detail is good, but i feel like AK120 is more cleaner, and Tera is more analog sounding than this..the HM901 somehow give me a sense of a bit too digital sounding for my taste..i feel like sometimes the vocal is a bit too separated from the instruments..not sure though..hopefully it will be fine after fully burned.
  

  
 however..HM901 is bulky..and getting warm, i mean VERY warm after 30 min of use...


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> still in the process of loving it more...hopefully getting better and better...sound good, excellent sound stage, very good music separation, and the sound is "bigger" compared to AK120/Tera..more powerful than both too..detail is good, but i feel like AK120 is more cleaner, and Tera is more analog sounding than this..the HM901 somehow give me a sense of a bit too digital sounding for my taste..i feel like sometimes the vocal is a bit too separated from the instruments..not sure though..hopefully it will be fine after fully burned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Yono for your new DAP HM 901


----------



## muzic4life

Thanks bro Rudi...  looks like your heart is on fire with M8 right now, is it not?


----------



## rudi0504

Out the Box Centrance Hi Fi M 8


























M 8 pair with IPhone 4 s plus Fit ear MH 335 DW 






M 8 pair with IPhone 4 s plus tralucent iem 1+2


----------



## AlanYWM

Congrats, Rudi0504. I am sure the M8 will give you many hours of happy listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And excellent pictures too!


----------



## thegrobe

Another M8....iPod touch 5G > DIY mini lightning dock > M8> magus cable > Heir 8.A
  
 I'm going to make another dock tonight in black to match better. Note the lighting connector re-cased in a right angle Neutrik!


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Congrats, Rudi0504. I am sure the M8 will give you many hours of happy listening :etysmile:
> 
> And excellent pictures too!




Thank you AlanYWM

Out the box Sound Quality :

Source : IPhone 4s
Dac / Amp : Hi Fi M 8 balance RSA version 
Iems : Fit Ear MH 335 DW
 Tralucent 1+2 

High : very detail and clear and clean high 
Mid : sweet and clear and clean sounding mid
Bass : I was so shock , that my M 8 Bass so shy  
 Overall like mellow sounding bass and slow 
 After burn in about 4 hours shine in better bass SQ , has very good impact 
 Fast speed , now I love my M8 
Separation : from out the box very good 
Soundstage : wide and depth 

IMO


----------



## Sorensiim

thegrobe said:


> Another M8....iPod touch 5G > DIY mini lightning dock > M8> magus cable > Heir 8.A
> 
> I'm going to make another dock tonight in black to match better. Note the *lighting connector re-cased in a right angle Neutrik!*


 
 Very nice job!


----------



## rudi0504

thegrobe said:


> Another M8....iPod touch 5G > DIY mini lightning dock > M8> magus cable > Heir 8.A
> 
> I'm going to make another dock tonight in black to match better. Note the lighting connector re-cased in a right angle Neutrik!




Wow you have 4 Pin balance , look so cool man


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you AlanYWM
> 
> Out the box Sound Quality :
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm surprised you went with the iDevice version.  I would have thought you'd get an LX model to go with your AK120.
  
 Also did you get the IEM mod, or is it stock?


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm surprised you went with the iDevice version.  I would have thought you'd get an LX model to go with your AK120.
> 
> Also did you get the IEM mod, or is it stock?




I have many I device , that's why I choose for I Device 

What do you mean IEM mod or is it stock ?

I am sorry I don't understand your question


----------



## gmahler2u

Congrats RudI!!!!  have many Juicy listening TIME!!


----------



## Skydweller

http://i.imgur.com/jLbXhaQ.jpg
 I plan on getting a dac/amp combo for my desktop/laptop. I love the pictures.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> I have many I device , that's why I choose for I Device
> 
> What do you mean IEM mod or is it stock ?
> 
> I am sorry I don't understand your question


 

 Hi Rudi
  
 Congrats! The IEM mod is mentioned here: http://centrance.com/products/new/blog/2013/09/04/the-iem-mod/


----------



## LFC_SL

Rudi
  
 M8 vs Theorem please
  
 Thanks


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> I have many I device , that's why I choose for I Device
> 
> What do you mean IEM mod or is it stock ?
> 
> I am sorry I don't understand your question


 
  
 I know Michael, from CEntrance, is offering a mod to make the HiFi-M8 more IEM friendly.  Many have pointed out noise from some in ears, and I know you have a vast collection.  Or is your unit standard?


----------



## kimvictor

Simplest rig I own:


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I know Michael, from CEntrance, is offering a mod to make the HiFi-M8 more IEM friendly.  Many have pointed out noise from some in ears, and I know you have a vast collection.  Or is your unit standard?




Thank you Jeff
My unit is standard


----------



## gmahler2u

I think I pull trigger on Wagnus today....and I think I'm in big trouble!


----------



## karloil

thegrobe said:


> Note the lighting connector re-cased in a right angle Neutrik!




good job!


----------



## EuphonicArin

kimvictor said:


> Simplest rig I own:


 
 If you don't mind me asking, What headphone is that?


----------



## kimvictor

euphonicarin said:


> If you don't mind me asking, What headphone is that?


 
 Voxoa HD Wireless(though I use 3.5mm cable...)
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/686221/new-voxoa-hd-wireless-headphones-thread-bluetooth-4-0-nfc-16-hours-of-battery
 They are surprisingly very good. Good enough for me to call it my portable can.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My most recent mobile on the go rig. It's enough for outdoors where I cannot fully concentrate on my music and even rather fun around the house. Pretty impressed and I'm far from an Apple device enthusiasts, however they did ok with the 4G touch.  

 iPod touch 4G and T-Peos H-200. I'm rather surprised how nice this sounds even running 320kbps.


----------



## Don Lehrer




----------



## patkwok

Hello! All,
  
 The following is my portable gear.
  
 DAP : iPod Classic 160Gb (7th generation)
 LOD : VentureCraft 7N 30PIN USB cable
 DAC : VentureCraft DAP GO-Dap DD Socket 1 (Muse01)
3.5mm to 3.5mm line : VentureCraft 7N cable
AMP : Taobao made in PRC portable AMP
 IEM : Westone W4R with custom made cable (Double Helix)
  

  

  
  

  
 The inside of that portable amp

  
 Using a OPA627BM and sometime I will change it into 49720HA

  
 This portable AMP uses 2 9V battery.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> High : very detail and clear and clean high
> Mid : sweet and clear and clean sounding mid
> Bass : I was so shock , that my M 8 Bass so shy
> Overall like mellow sounding bass and slow
> ...




Yo brow..congratz men...and thank you for making my wait even more suffer ! 
I wish u plug s-em6 in that thing....and see how u love it...


----------



## cogsand gears

h20fidelity said:


> My most recent mobile on the go rig. It's enough for outdoors where I cannot fully concentrate on my music and even rather fun around the house. Pretty impressed and I'm far from an Apple device enthusiasts, however they did ok with the 4G touch.
> 
> iPod touch 4G and T-Peos H-200. I'm rather surprised how nice this sounds even running 320kbps.


 
  
 Nice IEM cable. Home made? I haven't seen any H-200's with a custom cable as yet. Does it improve over the stock one?


----------



## H20Fidelity

cogsand gears said:


> Nice IEM cable. Home made? I haven't seen any H-200's with a custom cable as yet. Does it improve over the stock one?


 

 Long story behind the cables.

 That cable is from Korean company who specialise in custom cables for many models. in which a member was helping ship them abroad many months ago (he is no longer able to help). I think it makes a noticeable difference, especially in detail extension and extra soundstage width, and looks rather sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a pure silver version for sale down there in my signature... ..


----------



## sidrpm

12 hours, 51 minutes ago



    



  
 gmahler - Did you?
  
 The Wagnus is not available here in Singapore. Guess that's one way of me staying out of trouble (atleast for a short while).


----------



## muzic4life

i think they are wonderfully matched...and they look so classic when together....


----------



## sidrpm

muzic4life said:


> i think they are wonderfully matched...and they look so classic when together....


 
  
 Are these the new version of the DT1350?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hey muzic,congrats on your 901!
Do you use balance card? Good tip for the beyer..i need to give it a try


----------



## cogsand gears

h20fidelity said:


> Long story behind the cables.
> 
> That cable is from Korean company who specialise in custom cables for many models. in which a member was helping ship them abroad many months ago (he is no longer able to help). I think it makes a noticeable difference, especially in detail extension and extra soundstage width, and looks rather sexy.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have no H-200 to attach them to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just made up a new cable for my Fa-3e's. I had to sell my DIY Toxic Silver one to pay for - of all things - a gas bill! This one is copper, and more for ergonomics than anything, though it does seem to have livened up the bass a bit.
  
  
 On another note, my rig + iem's got stolen when we were burgled a couple of months ago. However, justice prevailed and they caught the scally wags the same day. We got most of our stuff back with the exception of my wallet, which they tossed as it had no money in it. Welcome to Headfi! The police were somewhat confused by the thing strapped to the back of my ipod.


----------



## Sorensiim

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


>


 
 Dude I just stole your images for my WTB ad... Sorry, but I couldn't find any other pictures of that IC.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cogsand gears said:


> I have no H-200 to attach them to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, terribly sorry to hear about your stuff getting stolen, I think you're so lucky they caught them. Some people in this world, mixed up individuals out there, drugs seem to be a big cause of theft in some country's, laying their hands on anything they can sell. But again, glad you got most of it back!


----------



## muzic4life

sidrpm said:


> Are these the new version of the DT1350?


 
 Mine is the original version. The new one is with the faclift model, the outer cup is all black.
  


cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey muzic,congrats on your 901!
> Do you use balance card? Good tip for the beyer..i need to give it a try


 
 Thank Cosmic..i use minibox card (the red one)...i think HM901 will loves beyer....for this particular model dt1350, i can tell you the sound is absolutely amazing ! I tried DT1350 with many setup before, including some of my triple stacks combo, and with HM901 (with flac files 24bit), oh boy...this is the 1st time i feel my DT1350 sounded like a "real" full size performance. Believe it or not, listening Amber Rubarth's Album (24b/96k), they really perform the sound like outside my head !


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

@muzic4life, many thanks for the recommendation.... I agree with you that 901 can bring the best out of your earphone collection...
 I am extremely conscious about its battery life mainly because I do not want that sweet sound to stop for recharge...
  
 My wallet can agree o the beyer....


----------



## patkwok

muzic4life said:


> i think they are wonderfully matched...and they look so classic when together....




Is it T51P or DT1350?
Thank you.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Long story behind the cables.
> 
> 
> That cable is from Korean company who specialise in custom cables for many models. in which a member was helping ship them abroad many months ago (he is no longer able to help). I think it makes a noticeable difference, especially in detail extension and extra soundstage width, and looks rather sexy.
> ...


But you told me you took this cable from your silver G-string...always a different story.


----------



## gmahler2u

sidrpm said:


> 12 hours, 51 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i ordered it from Musica Acoustics.com


----------



## Retrias

patkwok said:


> Is it T51P or DT1350?
> Thank you.


 

 thats a dt1350 , I have one , the t51p look a bit different


----------



## Punnisher

I've been enjoying my portable rigs more often nowadays. This is my preferred rig at the moment.
  
 Sansa Fuze V2 > Rockbox > diy LOD with Blackgate Coupling Caps > RSA Tomahawk > Ety ER6i


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> But you told me you took this cable from your silver G-string...always a different story.




Lol,Then its no wonder you've been hassling me to buy it.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

punnisher said:


> I've been enjoying my portable rigs more often nowadays. This is my preferred rig at the moment.
> 
> Sansa Fuze V2 > Rockbox > diy LOD with Blackgate Coupling Caps > RSA Tomahawk > Ety ER6i




Are all the RSA amps so small? For some reason I thought they were bigger.


----------



## Punnisher

j.pocalypse said:


> Are all the RSA amps so small? For some reason I thought they were bigger.


 
 Some are extremely small. The Tomahawk was one of the original small portable amps from RSA. There have been a few more since then like the P-51 Mustang which I think is a bit smaller than the Tomahawk.


----------



## cogsand gears

h20fidelity said:


> Wow, terribly sorry to hear about your stuff getting stolen, I think you're so lucky they caught them. Some people in this world, mixed up individuals out there, drugs seem to be a big cause of theft in some country's, laying their hands on anything they can sell. But again, glad you got most of it back!


 
 I think im lucky too. Couldn't believe it when the police phoned for us to come and ID recovered property! Happy days.
  
 Back on track:
  


  
 It was gone, but now its back ( minus silver cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  128gb CF DIYmod > DIY Piccollino charging LOD > TTVJ slim > GR07 / Fa-3e.
  
 Kind of stands out by not being a DX50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ive had this set up for a while now. Took me a long time saving very hard to get it, and im not looking to upgrade anytime soon. Well, maybe the IEM's....


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I dig everything about that rig's appearance. Cool looking LOD especially.


----------



## cogsand gears

j.pocalypse said:


> I dig everything about that rig's appearance. Cool looking LOD especially.


 
 Thanks very much!


----------



## TekeRugburn

punnisher said:


> I've been enjoying my portable rigs more often nowadays. This is my preferred rig at the moment.
> 
> Sansa Fuze V2 > Rockbox > diy LOD with Blackgate Coupling Caps > RSA Tomahawk > Ety ER6i


 
  
 looks like we're some of the few that still kick it a little old school.
  
 Fuze>LOD w/ Silmic II caps> Ibasso T3D> CK10


----------



## PinoyPogiman

pulled the trigger on Soundmagic E10.

Figured it was the best i could find for under 40$


and they're giving a really good impression on me. Im happy.

Im not really much the IEM/Earphone kind of person but i really needed something portable for school and possibly fitness.

im really digging the braided-looking cable.

and liking the Double Flange tips.


----------



## Punnisher

tekerugburn said:


> looks like we're some of the few that still kick it a little old school.
> 
> Fuze>LOD w/ Silmic II caps> Ibasso T3D> CK10




Nothing wrong with that! I really like the fuze as a source. Compared to the ipod classic I think the fuze has a bit more resolution/detail and bass extends deeper, likely from our full-size coupling capacitors.


----------



## muzic4life

patkwok said:


> Is it T51P or DT1350?
> Thank you.




@Retrias - thanks bro. Yes, it's a dt1350


----------



## woodcans

.


----------



## woodcans

woodcans said:


>


 
  
  


punnisher said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I really like the fuze as a source. Compared to the ipod classic I think the fuze has a bit more resolution/detail and bass extends deeper, likely from our full-size coupling capacitors.


----------



## SoulSyde

punnisher said:


>


 
  
 This makes me want to charge my Fuze and give it a whirl for old times' sake.


----------



## TekeRugburn

woodcans said:


>


 
  
 Makes me jealous
  

  
 DIY cable for H200


----------



## woodcans

my beloved microStack:


----------



## SkyBleu

So, it's been a good month since I last posted here, and although my DX50 > C5 > M100 (Now with black XL Pads, new matte black face plates, and a new black cable) rig has yet to change, I've been having a "blast" with it still


----------



## mechgamer123

Newly updated portable rig with a silver LOD and Fiio E07k


----------



## H20Fidelity

The little Colourfly C3 making an appearance with a loaner pair of Sony EX1000 I have currently.


----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> So, it's been a good month since I last posted here, and although my DX50 > C5 > M100 (Now with black XL Pads, new matte black face plates, and a new black cable) rig has yet to change, I've been having a "blast" with it still


 
 I don't think the airport security people are going to like that label.


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> I don't think the airport security people are going to like that label.


 
 I don't think they would either, Lol.
 But until they hear it, they'll be _blown away_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They'll then understand why it's there, haha.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> The little Colourfly C3 making an appearance with a loaner pair of Sony EX1000 I have currently.


 
 How do you like them?


----------



## BillsonChang007

skybleu said:


> I don't think they would either, Lol.
> But until they hear it, they'll be _blown away_.   They'll then understand why it's there, haha.




Haha I am actually also looking for a bag like those to put my rig in xD 

Do you remove that sticker before passing the security?


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> Haha I am actually also looking for a bag like those to put my rig in xD
> 
> Do you remove that sticker before passing the security?


 
 Haha, a bag? lol I'm sure you can find aluminium cases of around that size on eBay pretty easily. They usually can be found under aluminium pistol cases in the search
  
 Yes, I'm pretty sure it would be recommended to remove it before passing through security, although I won't be travelling anytime this year, so it's safe to keep on the case for home use


----------



## BillsonChang007

skybleu said:


> Haha, a bag? lol I'm sure you can find aluminium cases of around that size on eBay pretty easily. They usually can be found under aluminium pistol cases in the search
> 
> Yes, I'm pretty sure it would be recommended to remove it before passing through security, although I won't be travelling anytime this year, so it's safe to keep on the case for home use




No! No Aluminium! 1) they get scratched (for some of it), 2) they are heavier! I was thinking about camera bags  

HAHAHAHA... I actually showed one of the portable rig here to my brother and he said it makes no difference with the size of a C4 bomb! That sticker actually makes sense now haha


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> No! No Aluminium! 1) they get scratched (for some of it), 2) they are heavier! I was thinking about camera bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, haha, my apologies then!
 I suppose these could work nicely, as a neater case-version of a bag
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Small-Shockproof-Protective-Case-Bag-for-Gopro-HD-Hero-3-2-1-gopro-Accessories-/221303623300?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item3386b94e84&_uhb=1
  
 Yeah, that's the audiophile life. Getting caught at customs on questioning about the rigs, as some have stated before. Not to mention how most of us have fancy curly cables coming off our rigs, haha.
  
 Load up on some explosive stickers too! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXPLOSIVE-warning-danger-vinyl-sticker-DECAL-/270633506960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f03039890


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> How do you like them?


 

 I think they're good, yeah, especially the low end, I feel they're very much atmosphere, vibe, timbre, (Sony house sound at it's best) orientated over absolute detail. I think if you're going to put them on and crank it up thinking hell yeah SONY EX1000 you might be slightly disappointed however, if you take them in as an audiophile they're rather special. Treble can spike a little or sounds a little tinny or offensive with certain tracks. Compared to my RDB v1 they're a little congested and don't layer as well or emit the same detail levels in the mid range. I give stage width to the RDB too.

 But yeah, not to shabby at all.


----------



## muzic4life

This stacking serves my Beyers wonderfully and drives them both with enough authority...i love how Theorem's DAC is adding a bit warmth and giving a fuller sound compared to CLASdb.


----------



## Marleybob217

skybleu said:


> So, it's been a good month since I last posted here, and although my DX50 > C5 > M100 (Now with black XL Pads, new matte black face plates, and a new black cable) rig has yet to change, I've been having a "blast" with it still


 
 I love those cables, where did you buy those cables? Can't seem to find silver cables anywhere. Assuming those are silver.


----------



## SkyBleu

marleybob217 said:


> I love those cables, where did you buy those cables? Can't seem to find silver cables anywhere. Assuming those are silver.


 
 The pure silver cable was made by the cablemaker on eBay, who goes by Onest11. Here is his eBay account: http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/onest11/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
  
 I suppose you could ask him for a special request as my friend did when he bought my cable for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That red and black cable was something I DIY'ed by myself for fun, with the use of some cheap copper wires from the local hardware store, and Neutrik jacks off eBay.


----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice love the tralucent Iem's


----------



## Marleybob217

skybleu said:


> The pure silver cable was made by the cablemaker on eBay, who goes by Onest11. Here is his eBay account: http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/onest11/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> I suppose you could ask him for a special request as my friend did when he bought my cable for me.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!  
 But I really want to make them myself. That's actually by far the most fun part! Copper is fine too, I guess I could buy some pretty copper wires from the local electronics store...


----------



## SkyBleu

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks!
> But I really want to make them myself. That's actually by far the most fun part! Copper is fine too, I guess I could buy some pretty copper wires from the local electronics store...


 
 Yes, you can do that
  
 It is definitely fun to make.


----------



## Marleybob217

skybleu said:


> Yes, you can do that
> 
> It is definitely fun to make.


 
 Just one problem, my local electronics store doesn't sell the pretty cables  
  
 I need it, to be pretty
  
 Guess I'll have to order stuff again...


----------



## DT770owner

senson said:


> Portable woo??


That is so cool!


----------



## morinru

mechgamer123 said:


> Newly updated portable rig with a silver LOD and Fiio E07k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Looks like a 3.5mm to 1/4 inch adapter.. ?


----------



## Punnisher

I think it's an impedance adapter similar to the one that came with my ultimate ears years ago.


----------



## rudi0504

Battle two IDevice dac amps as source for desktop Sst up 

Source : Theorem 720 DAC plus IPod Classic 7 G 160 Gb
 hi Fi M8 plus iPhone 4 s
Pre amp : T + A. P 10.2 tube pre amp 
Power amp : Stax Srm 727 mk 2
Cable : Theorem use USB to mini moon audio silver dragon v1
 hi Fi m8 use diy USB to Lod 
 Pre amp to Source use Shunyata Ztron RCA to mini 
 Pre Amp to Power Amp : use diy balance cable 
Headphone : Stax Sr 009 

Please guess who is the winner ?


----------



## gmahler2u

009 hands down


----------



## mechgamer123

morinru said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Newly updated portable rig with a silver LOD and Fiio E07k
> ...







punnisher said:


> I think it's an impedance adapter similar to the one that came with my ultimate ears years ago.



Yup, it's one of those. It evens out the frequency response on the UE900s just a bit in the treble.


----------



## thegrobe

rudi0504 said:


> Please guess who is the winner ?


----------



## SoulSyde

I've officially seen it all.


----------



## gmahler2u




----------



## kimvictor

morinru said:


>


 
 UE impedance adapter.(airline adapter)


----------



## retrophonic

Here's my latest rig, great for Hip Hop and EDM, may be a bit bass heavy for other genres.


----------



## Oregonian

rudi0504 said:


> Please guess who is the winner ?


 
  
 Easy.  You are.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> I think they're good, yeah, especially the low end, I feel they're very much atmosphere, vibe, timbre, (Sony house sound at it's best) orientated over absolute detail. I think if you're going to put them on and crank it up thinking hell yeah SONY EX1000 you might be slightly disappointed however, if you take them in as an audiophile they're rather special. Treble can spike a little or sounds a little tinny or offensive with certain tracks. Compared to my RDB v1 they're a little congested and don't layer as well or emit the same detail levels in the mid range. I give stage width to the RDB too.
> 
> 
> But yeah, not to shabby at all.


Yeah, that's what I thought as well. I liked the RDB better also.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## rudi0504

oregonian said:


> Easy.  You are.







gmahler2u said:


>







soulsyde said:


> I've officially seen it all.







thegrobe said:


>







gmahler2u said:


> 009 hands down




Thank you all for the pop corn 

My opinion are withdraw , please read here 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/688277/please-share-your-best-sq-dap-or-dac-amp-combo-for-i-device-and-android-as-source-for-desktop-set-up


----------



## sjolander21

@Skalkman
  
 Head-Fi Mates


----------



## muzic4life

toying around...i love either one...they are sweet...
 Items used: 
 Ipod classic 160gb-wav files / Alo cable Ref-8 / Senn HD800 / Fitear Parterre / Alo Contivental V3 / Alo MK3Bplus / CLASdb / m2m Alo SXC24 / b2b single-core 4 braided cable
  

  

  

  
 * with the mk3b-plus i noticed slight improvements over my previous MK3:
 - the knobs on mk3plus is now a lot smoother when i turn it
 - i find no static noise at all - they are clean !
 - not sure with other unit, but mine seems significantly less hissing than my previous MK3. Pairing this with Parterre, the hiss is VERY soft (at medium gain - i noticed the hiss is softer than my Theorem). Alo has done a wonderful job on this...not to mention the longer batt life. I like it !!
 - i don't get a chance to ab-ing them with MK3 for the SQ, so can not comment..


----------



## muzic4life

They serve my Senns very well....love it..!


----------



## SoulSyde

^ beautiful!


----------



## thanhld93

hi guys!
 I'm a student, and I feel passionate about pictures of all your portable rig when I participated head-fi. So I wanna a set up for myself right now, but I dont know how to make it. Additionally, someone can help me set up a portable rig, which be called perfect
 I have seen a number of dac/amp or amp, which is high review such as JDS labs, Alo, Centance, Ibasso, Clabs,...


----------



## gmahler2u

muzic4life said:


> toying around...i love either one...they are sweet...
> Items used:
> Ipod classic 160gb-wav files / Alo cable Ref-8 / Senn HD800 / Fitear Parterre / Alo Contivental V3 / Alo MK3Bplus / CLASdb / m2m Alo SXC24 / b2b single-core 4 braided cable
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thank you for your review.  I love the mk3b before but I had BIG issues with turn knob as you mention it in your review.  ALSO....THE HISS was just horrible experience for me.  I'm really glad that ALO fix the problem.
  
  
 Nice pictures btw!!


----------



## muzic4life

gmahler2u said:


> Thank you for your review.  I love the mk3b before but I had BIG issues with turn knob as you mention it in your review.  ALSO....THE HISS was just horrible experience for me.  I'm really glad that ALO fix the problem.
> 
> 
> Nice pictures btw!!


 
 Thanks buddy...same here gmahler2u..i owned MK3 twice before...both had a louder hiss if i can recall, and the volume knob (both of them) was no good, also both had that annoying static noise, but this one the knobs are smooth and no static noise AT ALL..i think ALO has fixed this problem


----------



## muzic4life

soulsyde said:


> ^ beautiful!


 
 Thanks SoulSyde


----------



## gmahler2u

it's tempting but one more reason i sold my MK3B was that little bit brighter than my intruder.  
  
 However, GOOD job ALO!!!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

thanhld93 said:


> hi guys!
> I'm a student, and I feel passionate about pictures of all your portable rig when I participated head-fi. So I wanna a set up for myself right now, but I dont know how to make it. Additionally, someone can help me set up a portable rig, which be called perfect
> I have seen a number of dac/amp or amp, which is high review such as JDS labs, Alo, Centance, Ibasso, Clabs,...


 
  
  
 Read Head-Fi.  There is no correct answer any of us can give you.  You just need to narrow down things and hopefully you get to a decision.
  
 I will say this, your new portable rig starts with a source.  Begin there, and build around a player that meets your needs...


----------



## Mimouille

buttuglyjeff said:


> Read Head-Fi.  There is no correct answer any of us can give you.  You just need to narrow down things and hopefully you get to a decision.
> 
> I will say this, your new portable rig starts with a source.  Begin there, and build around a player that meets your needs...


 I would start with the phones


----------



## Hijodelbrx

-I would start with the phones-

Really interesting as this seems to mirror an ancient debate within the hi-fi hobby. For the longest time the consensus was that speakers were the most important piece of the chain. Primary reason was/is that you can hear distinct hanges in


----------



## Hijodelbrx

(cont'd - sorry, my ph burped!
Primary reason was/is that you can hear distinct changes in sound signatures when switching speakers. This would be the same scenario with headphones. The thought process began to change back in the day when the Linn LP12 was introduced. Linn's founder brought the turntable to shops and mags and demonstrated how essential the SOURCE is to the overall sound of a system. It's all common sense really. A sound system can only sound as good as the weakest link in the chain. Good source + inferior spkrs/cans = lo fi, inferior source + good spkrs/cans = lo fi. It's all about balance.


----------



## paulsancheezzee

My little portable setup:
 1st Gen 30GB Zune (Halo 3 edition )
 China LOD
 BG Audio Interconnect
 V-Moda M-80's


----------



## miceblue

At least for yesterday's rig.
  

  
 And the day before.


----------



## xplosive

The alpha dog is beautiful.. I really want one.. just added to my wish list..


----------



## BillsonChang007

thanhld93 said:


> hi guys!
> I'm a student, and I feel passionate about pictures of all your portable rig when I participated head-fi. So I wanna a set up for myself right now, but I dont know how to make it. Additionally, someone can help me set up a portable rig, which be called perfect
> I have seen a number of dac/amp or amp, which is high review such as JDS labs, Alo, Centance, Ibasso, Clabs,...



Nothing is perfect! Check out the 2013 Head-Fi Summer Buying Guide! All those headphones listed in that guide are great and it includes different price range which may be suitable for starters.


----------



## Don Lehrer

thanhld93 said:


> hi guys!
> I'm a student, and I feel passionate about pictures of all your portable rig when I participated head-fi. So I wanna a set up for myself right now, but I dont know how to make it. Additionally, someone can help me set up a portable rig, which be called perfect
> I have seen a number of dac/amp or amp, which is high review such as JDS labs, Alo, Centance, Ibasso, Clabs,...


 
  
 We are all looking for the holly grail, sorry I mean the perfet portable rig and as time pass by it gets no easier. Hier in Head-Fi you can find some information and good people willing to help. It would help if you look at the sale/trade forums with luck you can always find something nice to test it and decide for yourself.
 Welcome and from now on I am* sorry about your wallet *


----------



## H20Fidelity

Vision Ears Stage 2, 3 and 4 audition units I have for one week.


----------



## thanhld93

don lehrer said:


> We are all looking for the holly grail, sorry I mean the perfet portable rig and as time pass by it gets no easier. Hier in Head-Fi you can find some information and good people willing to help. It would help if you look at the sale/trade forums with luck you can always find something nice to test it and decide for yourself.
> Welcome and from now on I am* sorry about your wallet *


 


buttuglyjeff said:


> Read Head-Fi.  There is no correct answer any of us can give you.  You just need to narrow down things and hopefully you get to a decision.
> 
> I will say this, your new portable rig starts with a source.  Begin there, and build around a player that meets your needs...


 
  


billsonchang007 said:


> Nothing is perfect! Check out the 2013 Head-Fi Summer Buying Guide! All those headphones listed in that guide are great and it includes different price range which may be suitable for starters.


 
 Ok guys! thanks
 I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
 For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th >Fortex HP P1 > Centrance HIfi M8 ( or JDS clabs) > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
 How do you think about my set up


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

thanhld93 said:


> Ok guys! thanks
> I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
> For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th > Centrance HIfi M8 > JDS clabs > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
> How do you think about my set up




Double-amping right away? 
Very ambitious!


----------



## BucketInABucket

thanhld93 said:


> Ok guys! thanks
> I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
> For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th > Centrance HIfi M8 > JDS clabs > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
> How do you think about my set up


 
 You don't need the JDS Labs, the HifiM8 is an all-in-one unit complete with built-in amp.


----------



## muzic4life

For DAC/AMP in a single unit...this could be the best in term of clarity...IMO. (btw..i need more time to reconfirm this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 The M8 (with TG334 + 000 cable / HD800 + Alo Ref8 cable)


----------



## BillsonChang007

thanhld93 said:


> Ok guys! thanks
> I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
> For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th > Centrance HIfi M8 > JDS clabs > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
> How do you think about my set up


 
 Maybe minus the JDS Labs... Spend it on a iClassic better because in the future, you will need a lot of storage space IF you are really into these kind of stuff! xD


----------



## thanhld93

tom yum goong said:


> Double-amping right away?
> Very ambitious!


 

 Sorry man! I have a mistake )


----------



## lin0003

Thought I'd post this here:
  
 DX50 + T1 + UM Miracle with Beat Audio Titan.


----------



## longbowbbs

thanhld93 said:


> don lehrer said:
> 
> 
> > We are all looking for the holly grail, sorry I mean the perfet portable rig and as time pass by it gets no easier. Hier in Head-Fi you can find some information and good people willing to help. It would help if you look at the sale/trade forums with luck you can always find something nice to test it and decide for yourself.
> ...


 
 I would expect that to sound very nice. I am not sure you need to double up the HP-P1 with the M8 since they are both DAC/Amp combo's unless you simply want their particular DAC chips.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

thanhld93 said:


> Ok guys! thanks
> I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
> For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th >Fortex HP P1 > Centrance HIfi M8 ( or JDS clabs) > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
> How do you think about my set up


 
  
 For a broke student, you really are blowing the budget....
  
 Do you own any of these pieces already?


----------



## IronLung




----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## Tom Yum Goong

audiofreakie said:


>


 
 Let me guess....the cable costs maybe like ten times as much as the TF10?


----------



## marko93101

Beautiful cable, where did you get it?


----------



## SkyBleu

audiofreakie said:


>



Please tell me that's just copper, and not pure gold?


----------



## DefQon

Gold has worse conductivity than both silver and copper and is softer that is not gold. Some common sense man.


----------



## SkyBleu

defqon said:


> Gold has worse conductivity than both silver and copper and is softer that is not gold. Some common sense man.




Yeah, you're right. Gold has less electrical conductivity than copper and silver, but I'll correct you back, saying thay gold is certainly softer and more malluable than copper.

But let's not forget that there are cables that are being sold for prices higher than $1000 that consist of gold wires as well as silver wires. My point here is, gold is still a possibility to what is cable comprises of.


----------



## DefQon

I have not heard or seen cables that use a complete gold stranded wire but there are companies out there that use some % of gold particles meshed in with pure silver cables. I myself have some Crystal Piccolino and Piccolo cables and these have gold in them, very expensive aftermarket cable and imho the best available for headphones.


----------



## SkyBleu

defqon said:


> I have not heard or seen cables that use a complete gold stranded wire but there are companies out there that use some % of gold particles meshed in with pure silver cables. I myself have some Crystal Piccolino and Piccolo cables and these have gold in them, very expensive aftermarket cable and imho the best available for headphones.




I may be wrong, but if I recall correctly, Tralucent Uber cables consist of gold strands as well as silver cables.

You're also contradicting yourself, in saying I didn't have any common sense, yet now you're saying cables with gold components are "the best available".


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Vision Ears Stage 2, 3 and 4 audition units I have for one week.




Which ones now is your favourite VE stage 2 pr 3 pr 4 ?
My favourite is VE Stage 4


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> For DAC/AMP in a single unit...this could be the best in term of clarity...IMO. (btw..i need more time to reconfirm this  )
> 
> The M8 (with TG334 + 000 cable / HD800 + Alo Ref8 cable)




Congrats Yono on your new Hi Fi M8


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


>




Your pure gold cable looks beautiful I guess the sound is thick and warm 
Please share your opinion


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> Thought I'd post this here:
> 
> DX50 + T1 + UM Miracle with Beat Audio Titan.





thanhld93 said:


> Ok guys! thanks
> I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
> For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th >Fortex HP P1 > Centrance HIfi M8 ( or JDS clabs) > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
> How do you think about my set up




How is the SQ from your dx 50 + T1 ?


----------



## rudi0504

thanhld93 said:


> Ok guys! thanks
> I knew that nothing any portable rig, which is called to perfect so i only wanna say everybody that how is perfected.
> For example, I'll set up a portable rig such as IPOD 7th >Fortex HP P1 > Centrance HIfi M8 ( or JDS clabs) > shure 535 ( cable LOD Alo).
> How do you think about my set up




Maybe he use as follow with his Shure SE 535 set up 
Ipc 7 G + Fostex hp p 1 + ext amp jds labs C5
Ipc 7 G + Hi Fi M8 + ext amp jds labs C 5 

If really 
Ipc 7 G + Fostex hp p1 as idevice DAC + Hi Fi M8 as AMP can not + Shure SE 535 

I dont think can make it , because 

Hi Fi M 8 don't have line in and can not use as AMP only 
Hi Fi M8 has two input I Device and USB only 

Ipc 7 G + Hi Fi M8 as idevice DAC + Fostex Hp p1 as AMP + Shure SE 535 

Fostex Hp p 1 he can use as ext AMP , because Has line in
But the strong point from Fostex is their Dac section nit the amp section

IMO 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> toying around...i love either one...they are sweet...
> Items used:
> Ipod classic 160gb-wav files / Alo cable Ref-8 / Senn HD800 / Fitear Parterre / Alo Contivental V3 / Alo MK3Bplus / CLASdb / m2m Alo SXC24 / b2b single-core 4 braided cable
> 
> ...




I have demo unit Alo Rx 3 B plus with me now 
I use my shure se 215 I have notice HISS Still there , but less than my alo Rx 3 B and my Theorem 

Alo Rx 3 B + the SQ more refine and has more bass impact than my Alo Rx 3 B , but less bright than my alo Rx 3 B 

IMO


----------



## lin0003

rudi0504 said:


> How is the SQ from your dx 50 + T1 ?


 
 It's nice, but the T1 is maybe slightly defective if that is even possible? It has nice bass, but I along with H20Fidelity and SkyBleu wasn't overly impressed. I will test it against Loquah's T1 soon.


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> It's nice, but the T1 is maybe slightly defective if that is even possible? It has nice bass, but I along with H20Fidelity and SkyBleu wasn't overly impressed. I will test it against Loquah's T1 soon.




My T 1 and 3 others friend have the same opinion , T1 has synergy pair wit DX 50 use line out 
Make our dx 50 more refine in high , better mid and very good bass impact 
Pleas try wit bright mini to mini like from silver 
Our opinion


----------



## audiofreakie

tom yum goong said:


> Let me guess....the cable costs maybe like ten times as much as the TF10?







marko93101 said:


> Beautiful cable, where did you get it?







skybleu said:


> Please tell me that's just copper, and not pure gold?







rudi0504 said:


> Your pure gold cable looks beautiful I guess the sound is thick and warm
> Please share your opinion




Hahaha, sorry all, its not gold wire, just used 7n flat copper ribbon twist as a signal, and 7n UPOCC multi size conductor as ground, oyaide rhodium L shaped mini plug, argentium silver pin connector, Special gold sleeving and thin clear heatshrink.
Its one of my diy project


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Yono on your new Hi Fi M8




Thanks Rudi, I guess you are right..M8 is a very nice amp !


----------



## lee730

h20fidelity said:


> Vision Ears Stage 2, 3 and 4 audition units I have for one week.


 
  
 Nice pictures H20. I miss my black Studio V .


----------



## DefQon

skybleu said:


> I may be wrong, but if I recall correctly, Tralucent Uber cables consist of gold strands as well as silver cables.
> 
> You're also contradicting yourself, in saying I didn't have any common sense, yet now you're saying cables with gold components are "the best available".


 
 I'm unsure of the Translucent stuff but yet again I don't follow portable audio stuff.
  
 I'm not contradicting myself at all because you thought that cable was completely gold because it has gold coloured braiding or shielding, think for a second if that was completely gold, stop think and think again and then read your post and then read mine. Either you didn't know that was gold coloured braiding/shielding or you're just plain stupid to think that it is indeed pure carat GOLD as cabling, no offence.


----------



## lee730

With the name calling aside. DefQon if you truly want to hear high end in the portable segment give the 1Plus2 a try sometime. .


----------



## muzic4life

really enjoy my fitears with these rigs:


----------



## DefQon

lee730 said:


> With the name calling aside. DefQon if you truly want to hear high end in the portable segment give the 1Plus2 a try sometime. .


 
 Maybe sometime or someday when I want to go back into portable audio, losing my ES5's a long while ago pretty much made me lose my appetite for small and portable audio.


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Which ones now is your favourite VE stage 2 pr 3 pr 4 ?
> My favourite is VE Stage 4


 
  
 Sorry guys, been very busy.

 I like the 2 and 3 the most. 
  


lee730 said:


> Nice pictures H20. I miss my black Studio V .


 

 Thanks Lee.


----------



## lee730

defqon said:


> Maybe sometime or someday when I want to go back into portable audio, losing my ES5's a long while ago pretty much made me lose my appetite for small and portable audio.


 

 That sucks. I'd just die loosing my SE5s.... Then again I'd never use my CIEMs while in public for safety reasons. But a universal is another matter.


----------



## SkyBleu

defqon said:


> I'm unsure of the Translucent stuff but yet again I don't follow portable audio stuff.
> 
> I'm not contradicting myself at all because you thought that cable was completely gold because it has gold coloured braiding or shielding, think for a second if that was completely gold, stop think and think again and then read your post and then read mine. Either you didn't know that was gold coloured braiding/shielding or you're just plain stupid to think that it is indeed pure carat GOLD as cabling, no offence.




Well, considering that this is Head-Fi, and there ARE pure gold cables available, which will obviously cost in the thousands; I don't think you're in a position to call anyone stupid over that fact. 

What I'm getting at, is that on Head-Fi (where people are willing to spend an excessive amount of cash on any sort of audio gear. For example, you and your Crystal Piccolino), a guess for a pure gold cable isn't that far off. 

If soneone is willing to spend $500+ on a 12-15cm interconnect, what makes you think they wouldn't go the extra mile for some fancy $1000+ cable?


----------



## DefQon

skybleu said:


> Well, considering that this is Head-Fi, and there *ARE pure gold cables available, which will obviously cost in the thousands*; I don't think you're in a position to call anyone stupid over that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where? Please point it out to me, considering the electrical and conductivity properties of gold pretty poor compared to even the likes of el-cheapo copper and pure silver, I'd like a factual evidence of a company using such alloy completely as a cable not micro-fibre strands or small % of mixed compositions with silver and such (Gabriel cables is not the answer). You haven't established any evidence so to speak so it is not fact. There is a difference between assumption of opinion to fact.
  
 FYI, Crystal Piccolino is not a pure gold cable no where near it, similar to what Frank uses with one of his TOTL cables with mixed gold compounds, it is a Pure silver cable with less than 3-5%(analogy speaking) of gold compounds that supposedly fills in the gaps of the metallurgic properties of silver and provides exceptional detail while offering good bass (regurgitated manufacturers marketing perspective). Obviously you have not seen what the cable looks like to form the assumption of "a guess for a pure gold cable isn't that far off". 
  
 And yes I know this is head-fi, the home of the hype and the clueless.


----------



## SkyBleu

defqon said:


> Where? Please point it out to me, considering the electrical and conductivity properties of gold pretty poor compared to even the likes of el-cheapo copper and pure silver, I'd like a factual evidence of a company using such alloy completely as a cable not micro-fibre strands or small % of mixed compositions with silver and such (Gabriel cables is not the answer). You haven't established any evidence so to speak so it is not fact. There is a difference between assumption of opinion to fact.
> 
> FYI, Crystal Piccolino is not a pure gold cable no where near it, similar to what Frank uses with one of his TOTL cables with mixed gold compounds, it is a Pure silver cable with less than 3-5%(analogy speaking) of gold compounds that supposedly fills in the gaps of the metallurgic properties of silver and provides exceptional detail while offering good bass (regurgitated manufacturers marketing perspective). Obviously you have not seen what the cable looks like to form the assumption of "a guess for a pure gold cable isn't that far off".
> 
> And yes I know this is head-fi, the home of the hype and the clueless.


 
 Sure, you can go ask cable-makers, such as AudioMinor, who have cables that are of pure gold. I've been told (by him) he has LODs made of pure gold, but obviously not for sale due to the possible, lower conductivity rate when compared to copper/silver. 
  
 I am aware that Crystal Piccolinos are not pure gold cables, but they are silver cables with the addition of a small percentage of gold. You've missed my point where that was just an example of mine to say that people are willing to spend hundreds, if not thousands on a cable for their audio gear, in which will only make a tiny difference to the sound quality. I, myself, see a difference in sound when using different transition metals that a cable might comprise of, but not enough to justify the price difference. In saying so, we shall leave the sound differences for the boys/girls in the sound science threads to discuss. 
  
 If you had taken notice, I did not say a cable of pure gold with a sky-high price tag, would be a cable that was made to sound better - merely, just for the looks and the boasting ability to say, "I paid in the four-digits on a cable that makes me look rich". 
  
 And I'm going to make an assumption, and say that the term, "clueless", in your last line, was in reference to me. I'm not that clueless to not see that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe that little description under your name tag is really true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 You're missing the point, pal. Because if anyone is clueless, it might just be you.


----------



## thegrobe

defqon said:


> Where? Please point it out to me, considering the electrical and conductivity properties of gold pretty poor compared to even the likes of el-cheapo copper and pure silver, I'd like a factual evidence of a company using such alloy completely as a cable not micro-fibre strands or small % of mixed compositions with silver and such (Gabriel cables is not the answer). You haven't established any evidence so to speak so it is not fact. There is a difference between assumption of opinion to fact.
> 
> FYI, Crystal Piccolino is not a pure gold cable no where near it, similar to what Frank uses with one of his TOTL cables with mixed gold compounds, it is a Pure silver cable with less than 3-5%(analogy speaking) of gold compounds that supposedly fills in the gaps of the metallurgic properties of silver and provides exceptional detail while offering good bass (regurgitated manufacturers marketing perspective). Obviously you have not seen what the cable looks like to form the assumption of "a guess for a pure gold cable isn't that far off".
> 
> And yes I know this is head-fi, the home of the hype and the clueless.







defqon said:


> I have not heard or seen cables that use a complete gold stranded wire but there are companies out there that use some % of gold particles meshed in with pure silver cables. I myself have some Crystal Piccolino and Piccolo cables and these have gold in them, very expensive aftermarket cable and imho the best available for headphones.




There are absolutely cable makers offering pure gold. I'm not saying it's a good idea, just maybe check the name calling and know it all attitude if you don't have the facts.

Here's an example from Qables, 900+ euros for an iPod dock..yes ridiculous

http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=105_117&zenid=b2e4d507db91bfacf472016893c9beac


----------



## DefQon

skybleu said:


> Sure, you can go ask cable-makers, such as AudioMinor, who have cables that are of pure gold. I've been told (by him) he has LODs made of pure gold, but obviously not for sale due to the possible, lower conductivity rate when compared to copper/silver.
> 
> I am aware that Crystal Piccolinos are not pure gold cables, but they are silver cables with the addition of a small percentage of gold. You've missed my point where that was just an example of mine to say that people are willing to spend hundreds, if not thousands on a cable for their audio gear, in which will only make a tiny difference to the sound quality. I, myself, see a difference in sound when using different transition metals that a cable might comprise of, but not enough to justify the price difference. In saying so, we shall leave the sound differences for the boys/girls in the sound science threads to discuss.
> 
> ...


 
 Trust me I have inquired quite a few including Neotech which are the primary cable manufacturer for a lot of "audio cable companies" heck I even used a few gold chains for shiggles a while back. 
  
 As with my Crystal Piccolino I only have it because I was completely clueless back then and believed that cable makes a big difference and given the price I purchased my spool for off another diy'er on another place I would never sell it given how low per ft price it is at even compared to Gabbi's of Crystal Cables, that probably explains why they aren't selling it to individuals no more unless you're after a few hundred ft worths or have a cable company.
  
 But what really struck me was did you really not see that guys cables having a gold coloured shielding or braid? Like really pure gold? And no clueless wasn't implied to your direction but especially to that of some of the threads in other sub-forums with posted nonsense.


----------



## lee730

defqon said:


> Trust me I have inquired quite a few including Neotech which are the primary cable manufacturer for a lot of "audio cable companies" heck I even used a few gold chains for shiggles a while back.
> 
> As with my Crystal Piccolino I only have it because I was completely clueless back then and believed that cable makes a big difference and given the price I purchased my spool for off another diy'er on another place I would never sell it given how low per ft price it is at even compared to Gabbi's of Crystal Cables, that probably explains why they aren't selling it to individuals no more unless you're after a few hundred ft worths or have a cable company.
> 
> But what really struck me was did you really not see that guys cables having a gold coloured shielding or braid? Like really pure gold? And no clueless wasn't implied to your direction but especially to that of some of the threads in other sub-forums with posted nonsense.


 
  
 DefQon would you be willing to sell me a piccolino LOD? .


----------



## SkyBleu

defqon said:


> Trust me I have inquired quite a few including Neotech which are the primary cable manufacturer for a lot of "audio cable companies" heck I even used a few gold chains for shiggles a while back.
> 
> As with my Crystal Piccolino I only have it because I was completely clueless back then and believed that cable makes a big difference and given the price I purchased my spool for off another diy'er on another place I would never sell it given how low per ft price it is at even compared to Gabbi's of Crystal Cables, that probably explains why they aren't selling it to individuals no more unless you're after a few hundred ft worths or have a cable company.
> 
> But what really struck me was did you really not see that guys cables having a gold coloured shielding or braid? Like really pure gold? And no clueless wasn't implied to your direction but especially to that of some of the threads in other sub-forums with posted nonsense.


 
 Lol.
  
And what really struck me was that you didn't pick up on the simply, *sarcastic rhetorical question*.  Oh wait. My bad. I forgot sarcasm doesn't exist online. Looks like we were both just as clueless as each other. Now let's have this thread get back on track, shall we?


----------



## DefQon

thegrobe said:


> There are absolutely cable makers offering pure gold. *I'm not saying it's a good idea, just maybe check the name calling and know it all attitude if you don't have the facts.*
> 
> Here's an example from Qables, 900+ euros for an iPod dock..yes ridiculous
> 
> http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=105_117&zenid=b2e4d507db91bfacf472016893c9beac


 
 I'm already aware of them but for crying out loud read the post before posting nonsense. Do I need to break it down in layman's terms. 
  
 Find me a pure gold cable, not 15cm LOD's or mini IC's but full length interconnects this is what the original argument between me and sky-bleu was about. He thought this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/7830#post_9944847 was pure gold, like really pure gold on a TF10 used in the public?? REALLY BRO?
  


lee730 said:


> DefQon would you be willing to sell me a piccolino LOD? .


 
 Sorry bro, don't sell small bits and pieces that leaves me uneven lengths, either 5ft or none. Speaking of LODs I need to make one for my iPod nano setup. 
  


skybleu said:


> Lol.
> 
> And what really struck me was that you didn't pick up on the simply, *sarcastic rhetorical question*.  Oh wait. My bad. I forgot sarcasm doesn't exist online. Looks like we were both just as clueless as each other. Now let's have this thread get back on track, shall we?


 
  
 You're not doing a good job at it.


----------



## audiofreakie

Grenade


----------



## longbowbbs

audiofreakie said:


> Grenade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great case for an explosion of sound....


----------



## BillsonChang007

audiofreakie said:


> Grenade




*blows up ears*


----------



## SkyBleu

audiofreakie said:


> Grenade


 
 That's such a cool case! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## BucketInABucket

audiofreakie said:


> Grenade




"When this explodes, it will create a sound pressure wave that induces extreme feelings of pure bliss in the pleasure centers of the brain, instantly immobilizing any human in it's explosion radius."


----------



## skalkman

muzic4life said:


> really enjoy my fitears with these rigs:


 
 Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## SkyBleu

24bit said:


>


 
 Beautiful shots! Makes it look very classy with the bokeh effects in the background!


----------



## L-G-C

audiofreakie said:


> Grenade


 
 That rig must have some boomy bass


----------



## muzic4life

i love the sound from this pairing...they are sweet...


----------



## audiofreakie

longbowbbs said:


> Great case for an explosion of sound....







billsonchang007 said:


> *blows up ears*







skybleu said:


> That's such a cool case! Where'd you get it from?



Local store, they sell army look stuff, on sale, its cost IDR 25,000 (about 2 USD). I buy 2, one for ety, another for EM5813.




bucketinabucket said:


> "When this explodes, it will create a sound pressure wave that induces extreme feelings of pure bliss in the pleasure centers of the brain, instantly immobilizing any human in it's explosion radius."







l-g-c said:


> That rig must have some boomy bass :wink_face:



Veryyy boomy bass :wink_face:


----------



## DT770owner

Just got a free stand


----------



## Sorensiim

dt770owner said:


> Just got a free stand


 
 By definition, that hardly counts as a portable rig, does it?


----------



## Jason36

My office rig for today - DX50 with Beyerdynamic T70p


----------



## BillsonChang007

jason36 said:


> My office rig for today - DX50 with Beyerdynamic T70p




Wow! Hardly see any T70/p here! How do they sound? XD


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

R those t70p modded?


----------



## Jason36

billsonchang007 said:


> Wow! Hardly see any T70/p here! How do they sound? XD


 
 Not bad at all actually...I find them to be a neutral headphone. People have said that they can be extremely treble heavy with no bass, however I have never found that to be the case. The Bass is definately there if its in the music and I find they work extremely well with accoustic vocal stuff. Weirdly though I am looking at getting rid of them as I want a change.
  
  


cosmicholyghost said:


> R those t70p modded?


 
 Well spotted.......they are indeed modded. Single entry cable replaced with Dual Entry Mini XLR Jacks (the same as Audeze). Currently being used with a FAW Claire HPC. A definate improvement over the standard T70p. The work was done by Mathew over at Forza and he has made an excellent and extremely professional and tidy job of the mods


----------



## skalkman

jason36 said:


> Weirdly though I am looking at getting rid of them as I want a change.


 
 If i had the money to spare i would love to take them of your hands. Have you ever A/B:d your modded pair with let's say the DT770 Pro or an unmodified version of the T70p:s?


----------



## Jason36

skalkman said:


> If i had the money to spare i would love to take them of your hands. Have you ever A/B:d your modded pair with let's say the DT770 Pro or an unmodified version of the T70p:s?


 
 Not with the DT770 Pro No. But I bought these as a stock T70p and had the mod done about 6 months ago. The major improvement comes from the improvement in the cable...which I find has increased the Bass response and tamed the treble. Whether having the cable directly soldered to the drivers has made a difference its hard to say. 
  
 However having used both a FAW Claire HPC and Toxic Silver Poison with these, there is a definate improvement and sound difference between cables. I've also used these balanced with a ALO RxMkIII B and they sounded brilliant.


----------



## nb2rock

rl-s said:


> Sounds great with my jh13s!


 
  
 What is underneath your DX50?


----------



## nb2rock

rl-s said:


> Sounds great with my jh13s!


 
  
 What is underneath your DX50??


----------



## Vidmaven

nb2rock said:


> What is underneath your DX50??


 
 Amp.


----------



## gmahler2u

nb2rock said:


> What is underneath your DX50?


 
 what cable is that?


----------



## nb2rock

lol I figured that much... but which amp?!!  I'm anxiously waiting for my JH13s to come in and thanks to this forum I'm lusting at possible future gear


----------



## boypigguself

good things.I see that rig above it just oozes upside down back to front compared to how I had mine set up months ago.


----------



## Rl-s

Ibasso copper interconnect and whiplash twag v3. For the amp its jaben vest amp. Gonna upgrade to alo international soon =) extremely great improvement from the headphone out


----------



## muzic4life

i am stuck with this rig right now....nice ! (Tera Player + Glacier + HD650)


----------



## BucketInABucket

You're not stuck with it if you enjoy listening to it  how does it sound?


----------



## muzic4life

haha...actually wanted to listen to my other combo..i like doing experiment with my rig combination..but finally won't able to take it off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. TBH, i am not a fan of pairing DAP with an amp, unless i want it to drive a full size cans (using DAP as source). That pairing above is actually beyond my expectation. The Glacier is one of my favorite amp to go with my HD650 (usually i pair it with IPC+Clasdb), but right now with tera player...they sound very nice too..especially on its MIDS, very clean and clear..and the sound still remain having that lovely warmth. I love this.


----------



## 24Bit

Isn't that a _*serious*_ bottlenecking?  Hmm, thought the Terra would be able to drive the HD650s by itself.  I wouldn't be upset though, thats a great thing to be "stuck" with heh!


----------



## fiascogarcia

muzic4life said:


> i am stuck with this rig right now....nice ! (Tera Player + Glacier + HD650)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


> Bet you're also "stuck" with a swimsuit model for a girlfriend!


----------



## muzic4life

24bit said:


> Isn't that a _*serious*_ bottlenecking?  Hmm, thought the Terra would be able to drive the HD650s by itself.  I wouldn't be upset though, thats a great thing to be "stuck" with heh!


 
 From my experience, Tera is fine with cans up to 100-ohm (based on all headphone/iems i have/had). Meaning that Tera will be able to fully drive it. For example the beyer dt1350 with Tera - i love this combo so much. But for headphones like HD650, using the max volume, they are fine in volume factor, but not enough authority to make it really sing. So need something like Glacier to make it better, and seems they are VERY good when together for my HD650.
  


fiascogarcia said:


>


 
  Lol...for this..i die for it men !


----------



## rudi0504

HI Fi M8 plus Ko Jo KM - 01 :

Source : Ipod Classic 7 G 160 Gb
Dac/Amp : use as dac For i device
Amp : Ko Jo km 01
Iem : hippo pro One cheap and very Good In SQ

SQ : excellent sound quality


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## lin0003

^^ What headphone is that?


----------



## 24Bit

lin0003 said:


> ^^ What headphone is that?


 
  
 AKG Tiesto K267 and Astell and Kern AK120


----------



## lin0003

Thanks.


----------



## Hijodelbrx

Coincidentally, I just came from B&N bookstore where I read a very favorable review about the AK100 & AK120 In The Absolute Sound. Of course, compared to the prices of just about everything else they review, the AK's are a steal!


----------



## Skydweller

24bit said:


>



Just curious. How are those headphones?


----------



## Don Lehrer




----------



## wormsdriver




----------



## SkyBleu

wormsdriver said:


>




How are you using the ODAC without a power source, such as a computer?


----------



## lin0003

I don't get how you fit the ODAC and Quickstep (?) into that?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Magic powers, witchcraft and sorcery.


----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> wormsdriver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The photo looks like an Android USB On-The-Go connector with a USB to mini-USB adaptor.


----------



## wormsdriver

S4 > usb otg cable > jds labs odac(the shorter version) > meier audio Quickstep > sony mdr ex1000
  
 odac and quickstep are encased in a small cardboard box (some fancy tea bags)
  
 just a fun little experiment


----------



## muzic4life

Whenever...and whatever songs...this combo is unforgettable...at least for me though...i like it all the time..no matter what..


----------



## SkyBleu

New headphone stand for my rig!


----------



## vincent215

Brilliant idea, is it built with 2 flutes and a wood base?


----------



## dagedajies

me too,I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.thanks for your sharing


----------



## SkyBleu

vincent215 said:


> Brilliant idea, is it built with 2 flutes and a wood base?




You bet!


----------



## muzic4life

skybleu said:


> You bet!


 
 i see the holes..so the height is adjustable, right? nice idea


----------



## 24Bit

skydweller said:


> Just curious. How are those headphones?


 
  
 Bloody marvelous, puts my M100, Momentum, ES10jpn/11, L1 and K550 to shame in many ways. Take a look at Tylls review if you get a chance, my own review on all three models is going to appear on Headfonics soon.  
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/akg-k267-tiesto-headphone-bass-adjustment-control-page-2
  
 Look at that bass and midrange response.  Shocking.  The price tag dropped to $250ish now and then.  My review of the three Tiesto headphones will appear soon over at Headfonics.  I'm an actual DJ and will go deeper into why studio engineers and real DJs need this headphone. That midrange is nothing short of _*gorgeous*_.


----------



## SkyBleu

muzic4life said:


> i see the holes..so the height is adjustable, right? nice idea




Yeah, the height was adjustable...until i glued it down for good, haha. I didnt feel the height adjustment option was necessary, considering the height is already at optimum levels. As seen below, its just around 7-8cm off the base.


----------



## muzic4life

the M8 has a very good clarity..and i think they are very good driving fitear...
  
 M8 + Parterre


----------



## vincent215

Wow! I need to move to Indonesia....


----------



## spurxiii

No rubber


----------



## esuhgb

spurxiii said:


> No rubber


 
 that's what she said.


----------



## lin0003

spurxiii said:


> No rubber


How is the Dual lock? Isn't annoying when you bring it out?


----------



## Mimouille

Hifiman balanced card and loaner S-EM6. Very smooth sounding. Perfect for long listening.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Mim,R the sem6 using trrs cable?


----------



## Mimouille

cosmicholyghost said:


> Mim,R the sem6 using trrs cable?


Nope single ended. This is a loaner and I do not have my Fusion TRRS cable yet


----------



## buruma

Fiio X3 Mod(WM8741+OPA627BP) + Just Audio AHA-120( 0dB upgrade).
 It's my best portable audio set..


----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> How is the Dual lock? Isn't annoying when you bring it out?


I haven't brought it out yet so not sure if it's annoying yet


----------



## lin0003

Ok, tell us when you do.


----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> Ok, tell us when you do.


I just separated them and to me it's fine since the dual lock is quite hard and stiff. Then again I don't have OCD like some


----------



## lin0003

Nice! Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## lin0003

Old 1plus2?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Old 1plus2?


 

 Indeed. Sporting the most recent revision silver cable.


----------



## lin0003

Silver gold?


----------



## lee730

I wonder if that is my old pair . Looks to be their new silver cable? How do you like the sound vs your current RBD unit? Any differences?


----------



## lin0003

It is...


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Silver gold?


 

 No, silver, it was an option though. Considering our tour unit had silver/gold I wanted to try silver this time.
  


lee730 said:


> I wonder if that is my old pair . Looks to be their new silver cable? How do you like the sound vs your current RBD unit? Any differences?


 

 Yes, the new silver cable, I've left you msg about the sound. But in short I think they're pretty good!


----------



## lin0003

So how do they compare to the RDBs?


----------



## audionewbi

buruma said:


> Fiio X3 Mod(WM8741+OPA627BP) + Just Audio AHA-120( 0dB upgrade).
> It's my best portable audio set..


 
 That is one nice setup.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Updated my rig  
  
 iPhone 4 [with my brother's old case] -> FiiO L9 -> FiiO E07K -> Sony XBA-4 xD


----------



## ExpatinJapan

muzic4life said:


> the M8 has a very good clarity..and i think they are very good driving fitear...
> 
> M8 + Parterre




Do you notice any difference in sound between 3.5 combo out and the larger 1/4 adapter to 3.5mm?

--------------
The impedance goes from left 11,2,1ohms we just confirmed btw.


----------



## fnkcow

lin0003 said:


> So how do they compare to the RDBs?


 
 +1


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> So how do they compare to the RDBs?







fnkcow said:


> +1




They have _much _better bass response, more impact, deeper low end subass, the mids are thicker, and slightly edgy in upper mids, but the treble doesn't quite have the same extension and they don't sound quite as leaned out as RDB Mini but don't take that as a negative. Really its not fair on the RDB Mini running a cheaper SPC cable when the unit has Tralucent quality silver cable. I think most are aware Tralucent cables are not cheap and some of the best I've heard. 

Btw: You cannot buy the earphone in my picture the model is not available for purchase.


----------



## rudi0504

HDP R10 vs DX 50 + Ko Jo Km01 amp


----------



## beemarman

wormsdriver said:


>


 
 Hi,
  
 Where did you get the cover for your rig?


----------



## H20Fidelity

beemarman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you get the cover for your rig?


 

 Here's an example: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200854301442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## wormsdriver

^the phone cover??  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CGRS4KI/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 sometimes they go on sale for like $3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
*EDIT: *oh, that black mat I believe at the $.99 store


----------



## spurxiii

Bargain shops also sell them for about $2 a sheet


----------



## muzic4life

expatinjapan said:


> Do you notice any difference in sound between 3.5 combo out and the larger 1/4 adapter to 3.5mm?  The impedance goes from left 11,2,1ohms we just confirmed btw.


 
 Actually i do..even though VERY VERY slight difference (to almost nothing) but i find through the 6.3mm the sound is a bit smoother, especially when i focused on the bass. Anything else is hard to spot any differences...but i feel like the MIDS is also different. With 3,5mm, the mids seems like a tad more presence and more treble energy maybe - not too sure, but i like to use the 6.3mm port.


----------



## muzic4life

my another trying of combo...no disappointment at the sound....smooth sounding...the ATH3000anv is wonderful...the MIDS is remain so smooth with this combo...LIKE IT !
  
 Tera Player + RXMK3plus + ATH3000ANV
  

  

  

  
_* i prefer using Tera than AK120 to go with MK3plus._


----------



## JoeDoe

buruma said:


> Fiio X3 Mod(WM8741+OPA627BP) + Just Audio AHA-120( 0dB upgrade).
> It's my best portable audio set..


 
 Good looking rig! Where's that IC from?


----------



## muzic4life

nice and lovely...!
  
 IPC + HP-P1 as DAC + Glacier + HD800


----------



## 24Bit




----------



## buruma

joedoe said:


> Good looking rig! Where's that IC from?




3.5 mini aux cable made by korea portable audio club member.
If you want it, Please send me a private message. i'll let you know his e-mail. Thanks...


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## jonbmet

audiofreakie said:


>


 
 Whoa....what plug are you using to go into the fostex? Did you have to modify the opening around the jack or did you find a plug which fit into the factory recess?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Today's commute rig...
  
 HM901 balance to DT1350 Silver Dragon mod with trrs termination........


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> Today's commute rig...
> 
> HM901 balance to DT1350 Silver Dragon mod with trrs termination........




Love this combo...hm901 is best with dt1350...very wonderful sound !


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

mimouille said:


> Nope single ended. This is a loaner and I do not have my Fusion TRRS cable yet


 

 Thanks, Mim.... really interested to see if you will go through the purchase for these iems.... trust that you like to keep the best only.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life said:


> Love this combo...hm901 is best with dt1350...very wonderful sound !


 

 Thanks music for your recommendation....I am fortunate enough to find silver shadow mod version in local classified and the price was agreeable with me....


----------



## SeanDavid010

Just finished up my "On the airplane" setup.  Now that iOS 7 lets you output to an external DAC via USB (albeit through the CCK and a USB hub) I took the idea and ran with it.  My source is my iPhone 5 to an iBasso D12 and out to my Mad Dogs.  I managed to stuff the CCK, a tiny USB hub, and three feet of mini-USB cable inside a tiny aluminum box to keep everything neat and tidy.  Very pleased with the aesthetics and the sound!  The D12 is a great match for the Mad Dogs.

  

  
 Here's everything crammed inside the box.  It looks a mess, but it works great.


----------



## awry

What keeps me sane at the office. Sorry, Not very good at taking pics.
  

  

  

  
 Unfortunately been told recently headphones can't be used anymore as they were too "loud". Not sonically. Just too obvious. =[


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks music for your recommendation....I am fortunate enough to find silver shadow mod version in local classified and the price was agreeable with me....




Can't imagine the sound by using that cable of yours...must be like heaven...haha...playing 24bit flac on hm901 and dt1350 stock cabled for me is WOW already


----------



## audiofreakie

jonbmet said:


> Whoa....what plug are you using to go into the fostex? Did you have to modify the opening around the jack or did you find a plug which fit into the factory recess?



I used oyaide rhodium L shave plug, just grind / dremel the plug about 1-3 mm .


----------



## dianjinluntan

Let's make this whole spoiler concept stick. In order to do this, just quote the picture you want to respond to, copy it, then after deleting the original "visible" quote in the editor, paste it in a spoiler


----------



## SkyBleu

dianjinluntan said:


> Let's make this whole spoiler concept stick. In order to do this, just quote the picture you want to respond to, copy it, then after deleting the original "visible" quote in the editor, paste it in a spoiler




What if we enjoy looking at these rigs second time around?


----------



## muzic4life

listening vocal jazz through this combo is very pleasure ! Never thought ATH3000ANV is able to perform at this level of clarity..really impressed with how good M8 render the sound...i think both is a perfect combination IMO.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life said:


> listening vocal jazz through this combo is very pleasure ! Never thought ATH3000ANV is able to perform at this level of clarity..really impressed with how good M8 render the sound...i think both is a perfect combination IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey music.... how many portable setups do you have?
  
 Can you rate their SQ? My current setups tell me that HM901 balance is still the king...


----------



## audiofreakie

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey music.... how many portable setups do you have?
> 
> Can you rate their SQ? My current setups tell me that HM901 balance is still the king...




He can open a headphone shop with all of his collections.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

muzic4life said:


> Actually i do..even though VERY VERY slight difference (to almost nothing) but i find through the 6.3mm the sound is a bit smoother, especially when i focused on the bass. Anything else is hard to spot any differences...but i feel like the MIDS is also different. With 3,5mm, the mids seems like a tad more presence and more treble energy maybe - not too sure, but i like to use the 6.3mm port.


i found via the 3.5mm that it was more warmer and mid centered, via the larger 1/4 via adapter to 3.5mm out i found it to be more crisp and lighter, focussed.
I only tried one adapter so far, i have two others to compare.
Interesting.


----------



## sidrpm

vincent215 said:


> Wow! I need to move to Indonesia....


 
 Me too


----------



## Don Lehrer

sidrpm said:


> Me too


 
 Can I come along?


----------



## Advert

Hahahaha

Welcome to indonesia


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey music.... how many portable setups do you have?
> 
> Can you rate their SQ? My current setups tell me that HM901 balance is still the king...


 
 I have some (maybe considered many..but not too many), personally, for my serious listening/enjoyment, i much prefer to use ipod+dac+amp, than my DAPs. DAPs are good, but to me personally, i (much) prefer the sound from my combos. And for the head/ear phones, between this two models, i prefer to use full size cans while at home - but sometimes i also enjoy IEMs too, occasionally. When i listen to music, the MIDS is the most important part for me, followed by clarity and accuracy of the tone. I don't mind if it's warm or darker sig, as long as they can achieve those i mentioned, i think still enjoyable to me. So if asked me to rate, actually is kind hard for me to say this and that is no1 or no2, because every music has different colors, so some might good with this, and some with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but based on my personal taste, here's some of my fav that i listen currently:
  
 HifiM8 - with HD650 / ATH3000ANV / Parterre / HD800 (M8 almost can drive anything with good)
 Theorem - with DT1350 / Parterre / HD800
 IPC/Theorem/Glacier - with my T1 - this combo drives T1 with satisfaction IMO.
 IPC/HPP1/Glacier - with my HD800
 IPC/CLASdb/Glacier - with my HD650 and TG334
 HPP1 - with ATH3000ANV
 AK120 - with UM3xRC / S-EM6
 Tera - with Parterre / W4R
 HM901 (with minibox card) - Parterre / DT1350 - i think the best one is with DT1350, there's a nice synergy going on between the two.
 --- The HM901 is actually nice, but i feel like they don't really there for IEMs. I feel like the volume step is a bit too much (means powerful) for IEMs especially the sensitive one. Not sure with other card, but i feel like HM901 is better to go with 50ohm - 100ohm of impedance. I could be wrong though, this my personal opinion only. They do have capabilities of driving cans like HD650, but if i compared with my combos above, i much prefer them to HM901. But with DT1350...i feel like they meant to be together. It's a perfect match.
  
 -- i have some more combinations, but at the moment, those above i use more often. 
  
  


audiofreakie said:


> He can open a headphone shop with all of his collections.


 





 good idea !


----------



## muzic4life

advert said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Welcome to indonesia


 
 we should gather sometimes with head-fi folks....listen music..and have some beers...i think is great !


----------



## sidrpm

muzic4life said:


> we should gather sometimes with head-fi folks....listen music..and have some beers...i think is great !


 
  
 Great idea, on the way very soon. (Kemang Common People ok?)
  


don lehrer said:


> Can I come along?


 
  
 Sure, next trip to my favorite country is within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## cattlethief

sorted for tonight!!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life
You are an awesome dude...I wish i have all those gear... Right now just enjoying this process of upgrade at a very slow pace......(measuring against the non-audiophile time scale)


----------



## audiofreakie

STEALTH BLACK 530 + SPECIAL CABLE + DX50


----------



## sidrpm

My apologies for the sidebar off-thread.
  
 Do take a minute to view this....
http://www.head-fi.org/t/689461/december-2013-mook-headphone-festival-singapore#post_9962808
  
 Anyone who can make it and requires assistance please reach out to me. Cheers guys, Sid


----------



## SkyBleu

audiofreakie said:


> STEALTH BLACK 530 + SPECIAL CABLE + DX50




Very nice. Did you paint it matte black?


----------



## audiofreakie

skybleu said:


> Very nice. Did you paint it matte black?




Yups, but not finish yet, just base paint and heatshrink. 
Hahahaha...


----------



## rudi0504

My two best portable set up with Abyss 1266

Source : IPhone 4 S mod
Dac / Amp : Hi Fi M8 RSA version
Cyberlabs Theorem 720 dac
Cable : Lod to USB diy
Moon Audio Silver Dragon v1

SQ : these two are two beet dac amp for I device to drive my Abyss

Note : Abyss is herd to drive headphone planar , it is harder than my LCD 3 , the best set up if I use my desktop set up , desktop set up can make Abyss to the max their SQ 

IMO


----------



## snapple10




----------



## rudi0504

My friend Analog Paper Tube Headphone Amp TU - 05 special Edition 

Colour : champagne Gold 
Special request : 6,3 mm headphone connector 
 4 Pin Balance connector
Because if these 2 connectors now the body from TU - 05 is longer than stock 

Congrats Bohringer for your new SE TU - 05 , looks so beautiful


----------



## Punnisher

Having an audio meet at a friend's house. Brought my Torpedo amp and a few cans. Changing it up with my ipod classic/rockbox > diy low profile lod > corda 2move > dt880


----------



## TekeRugburn

rudi0504 said:


> My friend Analog Paper Tube Headphone Amp TU - 05 special Edition
> 
> Colour : champagne Gold
> Special request : 6,3 mm headphone connector
> ...


 
  

  
  
 What.... wow....i've seen it all now.  Head-fier using an arc reactor to drive some headphones.


----------



## rudi0504

tekerugburn said:


> What.... wow....i've seen it all now.  Head-fier using an arc reactor to drive some headphones.




Thank you , analog paper is beautiful tube amp


----------



## Don Lehrer

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you , analog paper is beautiful tube amp


 
 But is it really portable?? Is it DIY?? This thing got me intrigued and of course it looks amazing


----------



## gmahler2u

Rudi?  Are you ordering A2P amp?


----------



## woodcans

don lehrer said:


> But is it really portable?? Is it DIY?? This thing got me intrigued and of course it looks amazing


 
  
 More like transportable. Technically portable with optional leather case with shoulder strap. It does look amazing. And it makes these cans _sound_ amazing.


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Rudi?  Are you ordering A2P amp?




Not now gmahler2u
Yesterday I met my friend Bohringer, he just received his A2P TU 5
SQ for iems and low impedance is very good with stock tubes


----------



## rudi0504

don lehrer said:


> But is it really portable?? Is it DIY?? This thing got me intrigued and of course it looks amazing




It is more transportable 
Please see this thread below :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread




woodcans said:


> More like transportable. Technically portable with optional leather case with shoulder strap. It does look amazing. And it makes these cans _sound_ amazing.




Thank you for your help 

Your picture looks great


----------



## BucketInABucket

I have an Apex Glacier coming next week and I will be pairing it with the DX50, HD25 Aluminium and NAD HP50 (the latter of which will also be coming next week). Me being the idiot with the lack of common sense that I usually am, I conveniently forgot to purchase an interconnect cable for the 3.5mm line-out of the DX50 to the line-in of the Glacier and have no idea which one to get. Recommendations please?
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EDIT: I went ahead and made a thread for it since it is pretty OT.
  
 EDITInAnEDIT: Changed IC to interconnect and added more information for clarity.


----------



## miceblue

You forgot to purchase an integrated circuit?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Edited for clarity. I meant InterConnect cable


----------



## miceblue

bucketinabucket said:


> Edited for clarity. I meant InterConnect cable



Oh okay, that makes much more sense. XD

I use a FiiO L2.


----------



## Boringer

rudi0504 said:


> Not now gmahler2u
> Yesterday I met my friend Bohringer, he just received his A2P TU 5
> SQ for iems and low impedance is very good with stock tubes


 
  
 Thanks a lot Rudi.
  
 As an addition, it could drive full cans beautifully as well.
 I paired it with LCD2 and TH900, and they sound very very seductive.
  
 But to pair it with the Abyss is a big no no, as we already tried it yesterday.


----------



## rudi0504

boringer said:


> Thanks a lot Rudi.
> 
> As an addition, it could drive full cans beautifully as well.
> I paired it with LCD2 and TH900, and they sound very very seductive.
> ...




You are welcome 
Thank you also For Sharing Your brand New amp A2P TU 05 With us


----------



## matias271983




----------



## mpawluk91

It ain't much but here's my new sony xba 3ip 

I put some new comply tips on them (ts 400 I think) It pairs very nicely with my Itouch 5 and also the xba 3 is really awesome for metal music











Excuse the paint specks on my invisible shield this is my at work rig


----------



## rudi0504

My 3 stacks that can drive my Abyss very good for portable use

It is not optimal to drive Abyss only with portable set up , for take the fuller SQ must drive use desktop rigs

Source : iPhone 4 s Mod
Dac : Cyberlabs Class dB 2.00 Vrms version
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Headphone : Abyss 1266
Cable : mini to mini diy
Mini USB to Lod diy
Adapter mini to USB



IMO 

Cheers

Rudi


----------



## turokrocks

Note 3 , snapdragon 9005 with Apex Glacier playing HD music with Samsung player.


----------



## angelo898

turokrocks said:


> Note 3 , snapdragon 9005 with Apex Glacier playing HD music with Samsung player.


 

 wow what cable is that?


----------



## turokrocks

angelo898 said:


> wow what cable is that?


 
 Special limited edition , only made for me by Toxic cables
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (serial 1).


----------



## mrAdrian

turokrocks said:


> Note 3 , snapdragon 9005 with Apex Glacier playing HD music with Samsung player.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WHAT A RIG!!!


 
  
 This rig is stunning!!!


----------



## SkyBleu

turokrocks said:


> Note 3 , snapdragon 9005 with Apex Glacier playing HD music with Samsung player.


 
 I have never seen such a classy, yet sleek and slim rig like that before! 
  
 Beautiful!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Walk around at home rig...
  
 HM901 balance > Philips X1 Gold edition (Moon Audio Silver Dragon)
 - balance mod to trrs termination is done locally


----------



## BillsonChang007

turokrocks said:


> Note 3 , snapdragon 9005 with Apex Glacier playing HD music with Samsung player.




Wow! This slim rig makes others' rigs look more "transportable" than "portable" xD


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> Walk around at home rig...
> 
> HM901 balance > Philips X1 Gold edition (Moon Audio Silver Dragon)
> - balance mod to trrs termination is done locally




More pics of the gold ed. X1, if you may


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

skybleu said:


> More pics of the gold ed. X1, if you may


 

 sorry, i have awful lighting here..... i just dug up this one on my phone...


----------



## BillsonChang007

cosmicholyghost said:


> sorry, i have awful lighting here..... i just dug up this one on my phone...


 
 Real gold or painted gold color? Sorry... don't follow Philips news a lot... because of their non-replaceable parts...


----------



## SoulSyde

billsonchang007 said:


> Sorry... don't follow Philips news a lot... because of their non-replaceable parts...


 
  
 Me too.  Such a shame because they apparently make a very nice product.


----------



## BillsonChang007

soulsyde said:


> Me too.  Such a shame because they apparently make a very nice product.


 
 Hopefully they will support that for their coming new products! Fingers crossed ^_^


----------



## SoulSyde

billsonchang007 said:


> Hopefully they will support that for their coming new products! Fingers crossed ^_^


 
  
 Apparently they've taken note of it (fingers crossed):
 http://www.headfonia.com/the-phenomenal-philips-fidelio-l2-feat-fidelio-m1bt-review/


----------



## BillsonChang007

soulsyde said:


> Apparently they've taken note of it (fingers crossed):
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-phenomenal-philips-fidelio-l2-feat-fidelio-m1bt-review/


 
 haha yep! Don't you guys think Mike's / Headfonia have some really attractive pictures that makes you look at the pictures more than the text?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

billsonchang007 said:


> Real gold or painted gold color? Sorry... don't follow Philips news a lot... because of their non-replaceable parts...


 

 of coz they are real gold! I put them next to my gold AK.............47.....
  
 kidding aside, the shop who took them apart to wire them to balance told me that the gold edition just uses the same driver as the standard edition... so dont believe the hype on the internet that they would sound better.... LoL and only get these if you are a true balla....
  
 they are fun headphones.... the punchy mid bass is really fun... now listening to the new Eminem.... so good...


----------



## AnakChan

Well not "my" portable rig but the LCD-XC's could be quite portable :-


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> sorry, i have awful lighting here..... i just dug up this one on my phone...




That's alright. Its good enough, haha.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

anakchan said:


> Well not "my" portable rig but the LCD-XC's could be quite portable :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This gentleman looks very happy... its a good testament that this rig sounds really awesome...


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> sorry, i have awful lighting here..... i just dug up this one on my phone...




Is that SQ different between stock and gold Edition?
Looks beautiful the gold ones


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Well not "my" portable rig but the LCD-XC's could be quite portable :-




Great picture Sean 
How is the SQ from the close LCD XC ?
I heard only the LCD X open version


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Is that SQ different between stock and gold Edition?
> Looks beautiful the gold ones


 

 Rudi, I have not demo the stock edition, but the guy at the shop who helped me to mod them to balance told me that both editions employ the same driver so I dont expect much sound difference... some people said the gold version is more superior in SQ but I dont know..... I bought them mainly for the look and fun signature...


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Great picture Sean
> How is the SQ from the close LCD XC ?
> I heard only the LCD X open version


 
  
 I think for those who like the Audeze house sound and would like something more treble forward (from the LCD-3) would like the LCD-XC. It does sound somewhat closed compared to say the TH-900s, etc. but it does isolate more. This is a loaner from Audeze and I've had it for about a week and I'm beginning to enjoy it.


----------



## angelo898

turokrocks said:


> Special limited edition , only made for me by Toxic cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 such a shame, i would love to get a cable like that


----------



## rudi0504

My dac and dac / amp collection for IDevice 

As Apple fan boy I always bought dac or dac / amp for my IDevice 

Please see my picture below :
Left site : 
Venture Craft : 
From bottom to too :
Go Dap DD1 muse 02 LE 12 Volt
Go Dap DD1 SM 627 LE 12 Volt 
Go Dap Dd1 muse 01 9 Volt
go Dap X LME 4986
In the middle :
Cyberlabs 
From bottom to top :
Class Solo original tactical design 
Class dB 2.00 VRms edition
Theorem 720 DAC
Right site :
Bottom : Hi. Fi M8 balance RSA edition
Top : Fostex HP P 1


----------



## Cotnijoe

rudi0504 said:


> My dac and dac / amp collection for IDevice
> 
> As Apple fan boy I always bought dac or dac / amp for my IDevice
> 
> ...




How do u like your venturecraft gear and how do they compare to some of ur other idevice gear? Ive always loved their form factor but it always seems like people dont enjoy them as much


----------



## vincent215

What's the "V shape" thing that you have on the nob of every device, Rudi?


----------



## Paul Graham

Its an RCA protective cover.


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

vincent215 said:


> What's the "V shape" thing that you have on the nob of every device, Rudi?


 
  
 Those are coax caps.  Rudi will tell you they improve sound, but I have one on mine to keep dust out of the coax connector that I never use.  My ears are not as "tuned" as Rudi to hear a difference...


----------



## miceblue

Why would adding a cover on an RCA port magically cause the sound quality to increase...? If that were the case, would adding a 3.5 mm dust plug on my iPhone magically increase the sound quality if I'm using the line out dock option?


----------



## rudi0504

cotnijoe said:


> How do u like your venturecraft gear and how do they compare to some of ur other idevice gear? Ive always loved their form factor but it always seems like people dont enjoy them as much




I like Venture Craft products fir idevice , IMO is one of the best products fir idevice on the market


----------



## Cotnijoe

rudi0504 said:


> I like Venture Craft products fir idevice , IMO is one of the best products fir idevice on the market


 
  
 ud prefer them over products from CLAS or hifi m8 and hp p1?


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> Why would adding a cover on an RCA port magically cause the sound quality to increase...? If that were the case, would adding a 3.5 mm dust plug on my iPhone magically increase the sound quality if I'm using the line out dock option?




The dust cup for me , can make overall more body to the SQ 
With iPhone I haven't try it 
IMO 




buttuglyjeff said:


> Those are coax caps.  Rudi will tell you they improve sound, but I have one on mine to keep dust out of the coax connector that I never use.  My ears are not as "tuned" as Rudi to hear a difference...




Please try it again Jeff , I am sure you can hear the different 




paul graham said:


> Its an RCA protective cover.




Thank you Jeff 




vincent215 said:


> What's the "V shape" thing that you have on the nob of every device, Rudi?




It is Dust Cover for RCA connector


----------



## rudi0504

cotnijoe said:


> ud prefer them over products from CLAS or hifi m8 and hp p1?




These all my i Device collection have their strong and weak point 
If you like the clarity and smoothness than Venture craft or Hp P 1 and M8 are your choice 
If you like more speed and power than cyberslab is your choice 
All in all the synergy is very. Important 
Nobody is perfect in audio world 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> I think for those who like the Audeze house sound and would like something more treble forward (from the LCD-3) would like the LCD-XC. It does sound somewhat closed compared to say the TH-900s, etc. but it does isolate more. This is a loaner from Audeze and I've had it for about a week and I'm beginning to enjoy it.




Thank you Sean 
Because the LCD X has different SQ not like LCD 2 or 3 Sound character 
If like TH 900 I will love LCD CX


----------



## mpawluk91




----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> These all my i Device collection have their strong and weak point
> If you like the clarity and smoothness than Venture craft or Hp P 1 and M8 are your choice
> If you like more speed and power than cyberslab is your choice
> All in all the synergy is very. Important
> ...


You're close enough if u ask me


----------



## Paul Graham

Todays Rig....
  
 Rockbox'd iPod V5.5g
 Mundorf Gold LOD
 Graham Slee Voyager
 Sony MDR-SA5000


----------



## Mooses9

tekerugburn said:


>




Nice cable what gauge is that?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

paul graham said:


> Todays Rig....
> 
> Rockbox'd iPod V5.5g
> Mundorf Gold LOD
> ...




How are you liking those SA-5000s? I heard they ate kinda bright?


----------



## Paul Graham

j.pocalypse said:


> How are you liking those SA-5000s? I heard they ate kinda bright?


 
  
 Personally I adore them!
 I've heard comments that there not the greatest pair of bass friendly cans, However, 
 Ive been listening to this rig, EQ flat on the iPod and the Voyager's "contour" setting switched on ( For harder to drive cans ) 
 And my 320kbps FLAC file of Sophie Sugar's "Symphony 11" performs perfectly!
*They may be a touch bright for some* but I can say I listened to two lively mixes, Each around an hour long with no fatigue or whatever.
 A nice tight bass with a detailed top end.


----------



## Achmedisdead

paul graham said:


> And my *320kbps FLAC* file of Sophie Sugar's "Symphony 11" performs perfectly!


 
  
 What wizardry is this?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Paul Graham

j.pocalypse said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


 
  


achmedisdead said:


> What wizardry is this?


 
  
 Haha MP3!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I had FLAC on the mind earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( Please no puns lol )


----------



## SkyBleu

Switching it up with a change from the M100's.
  
*DX50 + C5 + K240 Mark II*
        Neutral + Natural


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> Fitear 111 + iBasso DX50 + 15 awg Pure Silver Solid Core with Vermouth Rhodium Mini Plug + iBasso PB2 Unbalanced = BLISS


Ooh nice. You got your PB2. How you finding it?


----------



## audiofreakie

spurxiii said:


> Ooh nice. You got your PB2. How you finding it?




Someone in my country offer me with good price and 99% mint condition. Just about $173 (converted from IDR), ho can resist it? Hahahaha...


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> Someone in my country offer me with good price and 99% mint condition. Just about $173 (converted from IDR), ho can resist it? Hahahaha...




I mean how does it sound? That's a great price


----------



## Paul Graham

spurxiii said:


> I mean how does it sound? That's a great price


 
  
 I have the Pelican myself and I must say its a very nice all rounder.
 Not too warm, Not too bright, Clean and detailed sound.
 And most importantly for me, Clear but not overpowering mids.
 Definitely sounds better in a fully balanced configuration.
 But all in all a lot of amp for the price


----------



## audiofreakie

spurxiii said:


> I mean how does it sound? That's a great price



Great sounding too, more detail, wider sounds tage, good impact and tight bass, dead silent, black background, no hiss D).
I find the stock opamp and buffer (installed from factory, forget the name/series, lol) more suitable for me. Smaller than I imagine .
The cons its popping when I turn it on, same like DX50.


----------



## Jason36

Latest Addition for use with the DX50 (for when I fancy Headphones rather than my custom IEM's)







should also have a JDS C5 amp arriving over the next couple of days.


----------



## SkyBleu

jason36 said:


> Latest Addition for use with the DX50 (for when I fancy Headphones rather than my custom IEM's)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The C5 won't disappoint. 

May I ask what's the silver thing coming out of your Line-Out 3.5mm jack socket?


----------



## Jason36

skybleu said:


> The C5 won't disappoint.
> 
> May I ask what's the silver thing coming out of your Line-Out 3.5mm jack socket?




That's what I'm hoping to be honest.....I've been using my DX50 via the Line Out with my O2 amp and Momentums in the office today and have been really impressed with the increase in dynamics and soundstage an amp provides. Don't get me wrong, I'm listening to the DX50 and Senns now and they sound great....but adding an amp takes it to the next level.

The Silver thing in the Line Out socket is just a 3.5mm socket plug......it just stops dust getting into the sockets. Weirdly though if you try and add one to the optical out it detects it as a cable and stops the headphone out working.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## snapple10

Anything I can walk around the house with is my definition of portable


----------



## SoulSyde

snapple10 said:


> Anything I can walk around the house with is my definition of portable




I agree. If it's not tied down to a desk or audio cabinet, it's portable.


----------



## gmahler2u

Simple but not complex!  and have some tea before you listen


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost




----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

New cable... happy....
  
 - HM901 balance
  
 - 4 strands of 24AWG Double Helix OCC cable
 - HICON HI-J35T02, 4 pin 3,5 mm jackplug with golden pins
  
 - FitEar Parterre


----------



## rudi0504

My second Cypher labs dac class solo tactical design , my first dac was class solo in silver colour 

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Cypher labs Class Solo tactical design 
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Headphone : LCD 3
Cable : SAA Endorphin 4 Pin 
Adaptor 4 Pin female to RSA 
Sound Quality : with SAA cable my LCD 3 sound quality is the best .

Note : Cypher labs class Solo original is one of the best 
Product from Cypher Labs I have own
This. Class. Solo is legendary product , many new product came out after that , but until now the Sound Quality is my favourite fro pair with my I Device 
Pair as Source to my desk top rigs SQ very good too
IMO


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> Now find the soul mate for my Fostex T50RP.


My mad dogs sound x pretty good out of the DX50-PB2 combo. How's it out of your Fostex?


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Simple but not complex!  and have some tea before you listen




Looks cool and I think Ocharaku Kaede and DX 50 have the best synergy


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

spurxiii said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 I also want a pair of mad dog...are those balance version?


----------



## vincent215

cosmicholyghost said:


> I also want a pair of mad dog...are those balance version?


 
 They are using Vmoda cable so it must be the standard version.


----------



## spurxiii

cosmicholyghost said:


> I also want a pair of mad dog...are those balance version?


 
 Unfortunately no, have heard good and not good things about going balanced. I'm not 100% sure I will find major improvements


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

spurxiii said:


> Unfortunately no, have heard good and not good things about going balanced. I'm not 100% sure I will find major improvements


 

 Hey spurxiii.... I am think it should be easy to mod the mad dog to balance and would not cost 40usd...do you know if it is easy to source aftermarket cable if I just get the Universal version without cable?


----------



## spurxiii

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey spurxiii.... I am think it should be easy to mod the mad dog to balance and would not cost 40usd...do you know if it is easy to source aftermarket cable if I just get the Universal version without cable?


 
 I'm not entirely sure I would have someone do it for me since I'm not at all handy


----------



## audiofreakie

spurxiii said:


> My mad dogs sound x pretty good out of the DX50-PB2 combo. How's it out of your Fostex?



Mine in stock condition, unmod, I love how it sound, even just 50 ohm it will not "sing" if don't feed with enough power from its source. 
PB2 takes my T50RP to another league, its better than stand alone DX50. It allow me to listen the "fostex true sound" even at low volume level.


----------



## calipilot227

Rudi, that LCD-2 cable looks insane!!!


----------



## Advert

rudi0504 said:


> My second Cypher labs dac class solo tactical design , my first dac was class solo in silver colour
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s
> Dac : Cypher labs Class Solo tactical design
> ...


 
  
 the cable looks like my girlfriends hair
 hahahahahahaha
  
 is that the "iphone mod"?


----------



## rudi0504

advert said:


> the cable looks like my girlfriends hair
> hahahahahahaha
> 
> is that the "iphone mod"?




Thank you 
Yes it's Look like girl hair 
This is my best cable fir my LCD 3 
Yes it is my iPhone 4S mod


----------



## rudi0504

calipilot227 said:


> Rudi, that LCD-2 cable looks insane!!!




Thank you , this is Stefan AudioArt Endorphin cable with balance 4 Pin connector 
In the picture is my LCD 3 , I can use for my LCD 2 as well


----------



## gmahler2u

this combo is just SUBLIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> this combo is just SUBLIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats for your number 2 japanish amp Wagnus Epsilon S, after your Ko Jo KM 01
Wagnus Epsilon S is my best portable amp 
IMO


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your number 2 japanish amp Wagnus Epsilon S, after your Ko Jo KM 01
> Wagnus Epsilon S is my best portable amp
> IMO


 
 Thanks Rudi!  It's very powerful amp.  So far I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Ony38

Just get my new iem cable from Forza Audioworks (one copper, one hybride silver-copper and an hybride silver-copper LOD), more pics of cables here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/165#post_9978144
  


 Unique Melody Merlin + RSA Intruder + ibasso DX50


----------



## Jason36

ony38 said:


> Just get my new iem cable from Forza Audioworks (one copper, one hybride silver-copper and an hybride silver-copper LOD), more pics of cables here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread/165#post_9978144
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's the Hybrid cable made up of?

Ignore that I've just read it again properly......copper and silver combination


----------



## cogsand gears




----------



## Cotnijoe

what's the silver amp on the side?


----------



## cogsand gears

cotnijoe said:


> what's the silver amp on the side?


 

  
 Not an amp. Its one of these.


----------



## Cotnijoe

ohhhh one of them thingssss haha
  
 looked almost like the Heir Audio Rendition 1 =P


----------



## SoulSyde

cogsand gears said:


> Not an amp. Its one of these.


 
  
 That's classic!


----------



## cogsand gears

soulsyde said:


> That's classic!


 




  
 As an aside, just had a look through your photos. Some beautiful work there!


----------



## SoulSyde

cogsand gears said:


> As an aside, just had a look through your photos. Some beautiful work there!


 
  
 I just meant that, the "mystery object" is funny. 
  
 Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Mimouille

ony38 said:


> Unique Melody Merlin + RSA Intruder + ibasso DX50


 Nice combo Ony


----------



## SoulSyde

iPod 160GB → iD-30PA → HiFi-M8 → K 550


----------



## SkyBleu

soulsyde said:


> [COLOR=000000]iPod 160GB → iD-30PA → HiFi-M8 [/COLOR]→ K 550




That's a very nice shot!


----------



## Boringer

soulsyde said:


> iPod 160GB → iD-30PA → HiFi-M8 → K 550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice shot indeed.


----------



## SoulSyde

boringer said:


> Nice shot indeed.


 
  


skybleu said:


> That's a very nice shot!


 
  
 Thank you.


----------



## cub0ne

cogsand gears said:


> Not an amp. Its one of these.




  
 this an electronic cigarette (also know as PV - Personal Vaporizer)^^ runs on 2pcs 3.7v battery with a variable wattage/voltage feature


----------



## Punnisher

cub0ne said:


> this an electronic cigarette (also know as PV - Personal Vaporizer)^^ runs on 2pcs 3.7v battery with a variable wattage/voltage feature




Needs recabled and recapped with blackgates. Then post pics.


----------



## cogsand gears

punnisher said:


> Needs recabled and recapped with blackgates. Then post pics.


 
 Im on it.


----------



## rudi0504

I want Sharing My After market cable For LCD 3 or Other headphone 

Source : iPhone 4s mod
Dac / Amp : HI Fi M8 For i device With RSA balance version 
Headphone : LCD 3
Cable : Lod to USB diy 
 Stefan AudioArt Endorphin cable With 6,3 mm Woody Connector
Modification : original Stock 6,3 mm Woody Connector , i have mod to balance 4 Pin male
 My diy friend made 3 adaptor : 
 Female Balance 4 Pin to mini 3,5 mm connector 
 Female Balance 4 Pin to 6,3 mm connector 
 Remale Balance 4 Pin to RSA balance connector 

Please try it , you will hear better sound quality than direct 6,3 mm connector 
IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

wow, Rudi.. what cable you used for those adapters?


----------



## snapple10

nice pic!   M8 is really impressive  for a portable gear


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> wow, Rudi.. what cable you used for those adapters?




I don't know exactly my diy friend made 3 adapters for me 
You have your diy friend , he can change the stock 6,3 mm to balance 4 Pin and please make adapter to 6,3 mm or 3,5 mm or RSA 
Please share your impression here 
SQ is Better , I don't know why , but the SQ different is noticeable 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

snapple10 said:


> nice pic!   M8 is really impressive  for a portable gear




Thank you 
M8 is excellent for 2 in 1 dac / amp for I Device


----------



## SoulSyde

rudi0504 said:


> M8 is excellent for 2 in 1 dac / amp for I Device


 
  


snapple10 said:


> nice pic!   M8 is really impressive  for a portable gear


 
  
 It truly is.  It's the proverbial Swiss Army Knife of the portable audiophile world.
  
 It has a few flaws, the low frequencies are a little dry and underwhelming.  It has a touch of grain and it could use some more decay as it can sound a tad sterile, but I am being HYPER-analytical here (which I feel obligated to do since it is a $700 portable device).  The charger is a little cumbersome and the battery like is OK, but I don't really travel much and I charge it daily so it's no big deal to me.
  
 But it does have many great features.  The mids are very nice and slightly forward, instrument separation is very-very good.  The highs are light and airy and really make up for the lack of a significant low-end presence.  Then you have all of the sound customization and the ability to connect ANY set of headphones on the market to it.
  
 I'm very-very pleased with this device.  It's a solid 9/10 for me.  If CEntrance would have tailored the sound to a slightly warmer signature with more decay I could excuse any other flaws and rank it a 10/10.


----------



## snapple10

I like that I can plug in any of my phones , without adapter, and get lost in the music 
Not having to sit to use these is a plus

Gave up learning terms to describe what I hear, sorry


----------



## rudi0504

snapple10 said:


> I like that I can plug in any of my phones , without adapter, and get lost in the music
> Not having to sit to use these is a plus
> 
> Gave up learning terms to describe what I hear, sorry




Can you take the picture closer , maybe I will follow your way without adapter


----------



## snapple10

My version of m8


----------



## snapple10

Plugged 3 phones and driving them all fine without loss of any sound while adding phone
wonder how battery life will be affected, might be shorter but was just curious 



From left t5p, IE800 and Th900
M8 is worth the wait


----------



## qiaobushile

The C3 with it's touch controls would be trouble some using any kind of bands or o-ring covering those sections. The Fiio straps may fit nicely just below the screen though looking at it now.


----------



## rudi0504

snapple10 said:


> Plugged 3 phones and driving them all fine without loss of any sound while adding phone
> wonder how battery life will be affected, might be shorter but was just curious
> 
> 
> ...







snapple10 said:


> My version of m8




Thank you fir the pictures 
I haven't tried with 3 headphones together 
Did you changed your TH 900 cable with balance 4 Pin or only the 4 Pin balance ?


----------



## snapple10

Not sure I understand the question but sold my stock pair for Preproman's with Norse cable
Preproman gets nothing but the best


----------



## 883dave

Sweet and simple, fits in my shirt pocket


----------



## rudi0504

My friend A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition drive LCD X

Source : iBasso DX 50 mod
Amp : A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition with stock tube
Headphone : LCD X

SQ is excellent


----------



## rudi0504

M8 line in optic version drive Abyss 1266 headphone 

Source : ak 120
Dac / Amp : Hi Fi M 8 optic line in version with balance 3 Pin
Headphone : Abyss 1266 planar 

SQ : one of the best portable set up can drive Abyss in excellent SQ 

IMO


----------



## Ony38

mimouille said:


> Nice combo Ony


 

 Thanks Mimouille, hope to see how your ex Miracle sounds with my set up!
  
 You have to try the Intruder with your 1plus2, definitly the best amp with hybride IEM


----------



## thegrobe

iPod touch 5G/M8 with balanced Heir Audio 4.A. 
 An excellent sounding combo


----------



## Cotnijoe

Does hifi m8 have any hiss or background noise with the 4.A?


----------



## thegrobe

cotnijoe said:


> Does hifi m8 have any hiss or background noise with the 4.A?




Very very slight hiss. Only noticeable with no music playing, if you listen for it. It really isn't an issue in normal use. 

If one were to find it bothersome, CEntrance offers an "iem mod" that lowers the gain by 6db, which supposedly wipes out any trace of hiss.


----------



## Cotnijoe

thegrobe said:


> Very very slight hiss. Only noticeable with no music playing, if you listen for it. It really isn't an issue in normal use.
> 
> If one were to find it bothersome, CEntrance offers an "iem mod" that lowers the gain by 6db, which supposedly wipes out any trace of hiss.


 
  
 cool thanks for the info! Yea i heard of something like that called the iron lung mod? wasnt really sure what that was about though


----------



## Rollk2

rudi0504 said:


> My friend A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition drive LCD X
> 
> Source : iBasso DX 50 mod
> Amp : A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition with stock tube
> ...


 

 Modded DX50 ? Modded iPhone 4S ? You interested me Rudi !!! What are those ?


----------



## rudi0504

rollk2 said:


> Modded DX50 ? Modded iPhone 4S ? You interested me Rudi !!! What are those ?




Hi Rollk2
My diy Alex , who done Memoille ak 100 stage 2 , he mode my iPhone 4S 
He as pure audio hobby mod only for us 

Below is his modification works 
He mod his own DX 50 too.
Now he mod ak 100 as pure transport as well 
He mod alo Rx 3 b and now almost to zero hiss, SQ increase significant 
He mod Porta tube 

If we stay close to each other you can try it his modification gears


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-m8 with the new Dita 'The Truth'.
Single driver dynamic IEM.

(Received for future review).






Beautiful packaging...(it says the answer because i took the photo with the pamphlet back to front)


----------



## SkyBleu

expatinjapan said:


> Hifi-m8 with the new Dita 'The Truth'.
> Single driver dynamic IEM.
> 
> (Received for future review).
> ...


 
  
 Tell me the truth...how does it sound?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi-M8, Touch 5G 64GB using Flacplayer app, Venturecraft lightning cable, 1/4 to 3.5mm adapter to ATH-ESW11 Ltd.Ed.







*i find the 3.5mm optical combo out warm, and the 1/4 to be more crisp and clear.


----------



## SkyBleu




----------



## ExpatinJapan

skybleu said:


> Tell me the truth...how does it sound?


 
 For a single driver I am quite impressed, very full with great mids, non piercing highs and deep bass.
  
 Love your photo of the DX50!


----------



## Greed

skybleu said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Nice shot! Love the contrast.


----------



## SkyBleu

soulsyde said:


> Nice shot SkyBlue!


 
  


greed said:


> Nice shot! Love the contrast.


 
 Thanks That flower just bloomed recently in our garden, and it's the only one, so I HAD to get a shot of it along with my rig so it would pass to be on this thread, lol.
  


expatinjapan said:


> For a single driver I am quite impressed, very full with great mids, non piercing highs and deep bass.
> 
> Love your photo of the DX50!


 
 Good to hear How much is The Truth? 
  
 Cheers!
  


soulsyde said:


> Nice shot SkyBlue!


 
 Thanks


----------



## SoulSyde

skybleu said:


>


 
  
 Nice shot SkyBlue!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

rudi0504 said:


> Source : iPhone 4s *mod*


 
  
 ?


----------



## wormsdriver

It's modified with a buggy UI in order to qualify as a true Audiophile Dap


----------



## SoulSyde

wormsdriver said:


> It's modified with a buggy UI in order to qualify as a true Audiophile Dap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahaha.


----------



## rudi0504

j.pocalypse said:


> ?







wormsdriver said:


> It's modified with a buggy UI in order to qualify as a true Audiophile Dap )







soulsyde said:


> Hahaha.




Hi All 

My friend mod only the audio sound Qulaity 
The rest run normal , i can hear direct with hp out and I can pair with all I device dac or dac/ amp with no problem
If you can go to Mook audio fair on 18 December , I can bring a long and you can hear the SQ


----------



## martybm5

expatinjapan said:


> Hifi-M8, Touch 5G 64GB using Flacplayer app, Venturecraft lightning cable, 1/4 to 3.5mm adapter to ATH-ESW11 Ltd.Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice shot, great gear !!


----------



## Mimouille

ony38 said:


> Thanks Mimouille, hope to see how your ex Miracle sounds with my set up!
> 
> You have to try the Intruder with your 1plus2, definitly the best amp with hybride IEM


I tried rsa 71b and it was great.


----------



## wakeupthesun

My humble rig.
  
 Ipod Nano 7g -> Fiio E17 -> Vsonic GR06
  
 I don't even have to take off the nano to pop it into my e09k to drive my dt880s!

  

 Question, is the Sansa Fuze V2 rare now? I have one sitting around in good shape that I don't use anymore. Was wondering if it was worth selling.


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## miceblue

white lotus said:


>



Is that Project Palaios Iona? :-o


----------



## White Lotus

Not sure of the model name, but yes, it's a new/demo Palaios amp 

Review to come tomorrow.


----------



## mechgamer123

white lotus said:


> Not sure of the model name, but yes, it's a new/demo Palaios amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to reading your review!


----------



## LFC_SL

Briggs & Riley: lifetime guarantee.
128GB mini Retina.
American audio.




IMG_20131116_093932.jpg by steven_2509


----------



## lescanadiens

Wow that looks nice.
What is the model of the iem?
Is that alo cable?

Thanka



883dave said:


> Sweet and simple, fits in my shirt pocket


----------



## rudi0504

I have tried to Find The best portable set Up For My Abyss , at The End i found out The best from all My portable set Up as follow :

Source : IPhone 4s mod
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo old version
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B
Headphone : Abyss 1266
Cable : Lod to USB and mini to mini diy

Sound quality :
The best portable set Up that can drive My Abyss to desktop sound quality.

I turn The volume at 11 to 12 O clock I get very Loud sound


This evening We compared With

Dac / Amp : Eximus DP 1
Source : AK 100 mod as full transport

And compared to

Source : AK 100 mod as transport
Dac : Eximus DP 1
Amp : Bakoon HDA 5210 mk 3 as Power amp

The Winner is My portable set Up 

This set Up is not Only Good In sound quality but got plenty of Power like desktop

Cypher Labs Class solo until now is The best DAC For i device With plenty of Power

IMO


----------



## muzic4life

Wow..surprised ! Eximus and bakoon got beat?


----------



## 883dave

lescanadiens said:


> Wow that looks nice.
> What is the model of the iem?
> Is that alo cable?
> 
> Thanka


 
 iem is shure se846
 Cable is silver from Headphone lounge


----------



## suicidal_orange




----------



## RestoredSparda

Getting back into the portable game. Looks and sounds killer!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Can anyone tell me what this is/is for?


----------



## SoulSyde

j.pocalypse said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is/is for?


 
  
 It's a remote connector/port used to control the iPod back before they figured out how to send the signal through the HP port.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

So today, it's useless. Too bad the remote on my Momentums can't control this thing.


----------



## Don Lehrer

white lotus said:


> Not sure of the model name, but yes, it's a new/demo Palaios amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That little thing looks amazing, I like how wood looks and make my rigs classy. Can you please share your toughts and maybe a link to your review?? Did you compare this amp to others like the BB C&C, Arrow G4 and CORDA Quick Step?? Thanks


----------



## White Lotus

Project Palaios: Iona.
  
 Just wrote up a review and some impressions:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/project-palaios-iona/reviews/9952


----------



## RAFA

Just for fun, did not use it a long time.


----------



## lescanadiens

Nice. Thanks!



883dave said:


> iem is shure se846
> Cable is silver from Headphone lounge


----------



## muzic4life

enjoy these rigs for today...love it !
  
 AK120 / Continetal V3 / Beyer DT1350
 IPC / Theorem / Glacier / HD800 with Alo Ref-8 cable
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 * i have some amps..but seems the continental v3 is my best pick to be paired with AK120 - the MIDS remain clearer compared to my other amps.
 * I really like Alo Ref-8 cable..i think is a very good cable for HD800. Using Theorem's line-out as DAC is another plus for this set combo. Theorem's line-out DAC add warmth and body to the whole sound, so this combo together with Glacier...is absolutely wonderful !


----------



## angelo898

muzic4life said:


> enjoy these rigs for today...love it !
> 
> AK120 / Continetal V3 / Beyer DT1350
> IPC / Theorem / Glacier / HD800 with Alo Ref-8 cable
> ...


 

 have you tried any other cables on the hd800 besides the alo?


----------



## muzic4life

Unfortunately, the Theorem do a slight hiss with Parterre...very soft one ( i am fine with it)...otherwise, this could be my end journey for IEM setup..and it is still my best IEM setup at this moment..


----------



## snapple10




----------



## muzic4life

angelo898 said:


> have you tried any other cables on the hd800 besides the alo?


 
 This is the first cable replacement for my HD800, angelo898. My Silver Dragon by Moon Audio will be arriving sometimes soon. But not sure if it can take away my liking on this ref-8 cable. Love this cable so much. It does tame the treble of my HD800, adding a bit impact at the lows, warmer compared to stock cable, but still able to maintain its perfect neutrality. I think is very good.


----------



## angelo898

muzic4life said:


> Unfortunately, the Theorem do a slight hiss with Parterre...very soft one ( i am fine with it)...otherwise, this could be my end journey for IEM setup..and it is still my best IEM setup at this moment..


 

 end journey, LIES! 
  
 regarding the HD800, hoping to know more on what you think about the moon audio cables


----------



## muzic4life

angelo898 said:


> end journey, LIES!
> 
> regarding the HD800, hoping to know more on what you think about the moon audio cables




Hahaha..i am ready to welcome the Roxanne !
I will let u know about silver dragon v3 once i received it Angelo.


----------



## kimvictor

IEMs!


----------



## miceblue




----------



## kimvictor

miceblue said:


>


 
 215? I'm guessing from the single driver.


----------



## miceblue

kimvictor said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Mhmm. I'm borrowing it at the moment. They don't sound too bad for $85 USD, but they lack clarity overall. They're a good mobile earphone for on-the-go listening though.


----------



## kimvictor

miceblue said:


> Mhmm. I'm borrowing it at the moment. They don't sound too bad for $85 USD, but they lack clarity overall. They're a good mobile earphone for on-the-go listening though.


 
 They were my first audiophile iem. I personally like them a lot. Shure's house sig for $85 isn't bad at all.


----------



## White Lotus

I love the Shure 215. IMHO it really punches up there with some of the more pricey singly dynamics.


----------



## kimvictor

white lotus said:


> I love the Shure 215. IMHO it really punches up there with some of the more pricey singly dynamics.


 
 +1. Gotta love SE215. Except the connectors seem to be problematic. I've already seen two SE215 mess up due to the connectors wearing out.


----------



## Punnisher

They are ok if you want a dark, bassy sound but if not the hifiman earphones are favorable around $100.

The earphone connectors on the se215 are easily fixed if you push the pin slightly with a toothpick. Mine had this issue but after I re-adjusted it they've been going strong for two years.


----------



## kimvictor

punnisher said:


> They are ok if you want a dark, bassy sound but if not the hifiman earphones are favorable around $100.
> 
> The earphone connectors on the se215 are easily fixed if you push the pin slightly with a toothpick. Mine had this issue but after I re-adjusted it they've been going strong for two years.


 
 Well, I've seen one rust too. It turned all blue... I tried fixing it for my friend, but the connectors are still prone to dust and oil.


----------



## White Lotus

punnisher said:


> They are ok if you want a dark, bassy sound


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life said:


> Unfortunately, the Theorem do a slight hiss with Parterre...very soft one ( i am fine with it)...otherwise, this could be my end journey for IEM setup..and it is still my best IEM setup at this moment..



Muzic, do you still keep your 334?
I find myself using the Parterre more also....


----------



## miceblue

*sniffle*
My baby Sennheisers have grown up so much. After 6+ years of service in school and working around the house, her net worth went from a mere $25 USD to a wealthy $9,514. She still accompanies me in bed on occasion when the need comes.


----------



## Capri87

miceblue said:


> *sniffle*
> My baby Sennheisers have grown up so much. After 6+ years of service in school and working around the house, her net worth went from a mere $25 USD to a wealthy $9,514. She still accompanies me in bed on occasion when the need comes.


 
  
  
 HAHA, that's funny...I bet there must be a typo error somewhere. The price is unbelievable


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Usual Hifi-m8 pron.


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> Muzic, do you still keep your 334?
> I find myself using the Parterre more also....


 
 same here cosmic..me more to Parterre as well. The TG334 has a very good MIDS and actually i find it more to my liking. The problem is...apparently this TG334 looks very easy to drive but not that easy to find the best amp to go with it (the Parterre is less picky to amplification). For DAP, my pick would be Tera Player, but i still prefer Parterre to go with the same setup. Using AK120, i find sometimes the MIDS of TG334 could be a bit too aggressive, with HM901 (using minibox card) though on some recordings i find it very pleasant to listen, but most time i feel like HM901 is too powerful to drive very sensitive iems like TG334. 
  
 But these two setup below serve TG334 very nice, and it makes me still keeping TG334 with me as complement to my Parterre.


----------



## meishoudaole

good info,i agree it,The C3 with it's touch controls would be trouble some using any kind of bands or o-ring covering those sections. The Fiio straps may fit nicely just below the screen though looking at it now.thanks for your sharing


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM 01 is My DX 50 best pair portable amp : 

Source : IBasso DX 50 
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01
Iem : Hippo Pro One is cheap single BA driver , but SQ is very good for USD 100 
Cable : Tralucent UBER mini to mini

SQ : 
This Ko Jo KM 01 is the best Amp pair with my DX 50 
IMO


----------



## Redrider469

miceblue said:


> *sniffle*
> My baby Sennheisers have grown up so much. After 6+ years of service in school and working around the house, her net worth went from a mere $25 USD to a wealthy $9,514. She still accompanies me in bed on occasion when the need comes.


 
 I used to have that same ZEN Nano...though I believe mine was 1GB. My fist mp3 player ever


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Mimouille

audiofreakie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Really nice job. They look great.


----------



## audiofreakie

mimouille said:


> Really nice job. They look great.


 
 Thanks, and sound great too..


----------



## Cotnijoe

that looks... GORGEOUS!!


----------



## muzic4life

@Rudi 
To me kojo is a fine amp. But i found that best thing to pair with is direct to just an ipod alone. I tried many combination with ak120 / tera / including pairing it with an external dac like hpp1 / clasdb / theorem...but no luck of finding it matched well. Strange huh....but seems to me kojo + ipod via its dock..is better. Not sure about dx50 though. But small power of kojo is a thing that let me down..


----------



## sidrpm

white lotus said:


> Project Palaios: Iona.
> 
> Just wrote up a review and some impressions:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/project-palaios-iona/reviews/9952


 
 Great review.
  
 I got my unit 2 days ago and I think this is a great amp for its sound, its value for money and the looks.


----------



## JoeDoe

Pretty proud of myself. Opened up the iPod, upgraded the battery and replaced the front, back, and click wheel. This guy has been collecting dust for about 6 years. Better than new now!
  
 As such, he gets to hang out with the Arrow 4G and FX40s for the evening whilst I discuss the pitfalls of adolescent psychology with the future band directors of America!


----------



## gmahler2u

muzic4life said:


> @Rudi
> To me kojo is a fine amp. But i found that best thing to pair with is direct to just an ipod alone. I tried many combination with ak120 / tera / including pairing it with an external dac like hpp1 / clasdb / theorem...but no luck of finding it matched well. Strange huh....but seems to me kojo + ipod via its dock..is better. Not sure about dx50 though. But small power of kojo is a thing that let me down..


 
 I'm pair with Kojo and dx50 earphones I'm using right now Parterre Blanc and JH16.  To my ears, these are just right for the amp.  So I can't wait for my Roxanne to arrive and try it with Kojo.


----------



## calipilot227

> Originally Posted by *JoeDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty proud of myself. Opened up the iPod, upgraded the battery and replaced the front, back, and click wheel. This guy has been collecting dust for about 6 years. Better than new now!
> 
> As such, he gets to hang out with the Arrow 4G and FX40s for the evening whilst I discuss the pitfalls of adolescent psychology with the future band directors of America!


 
 Good to see someone else using this great portable player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I replaced the battery in mine and installed a 120gb hard drive, I think you can go all the way up to 250gb with the thicker back.


----------



## DR650SE

Here is my portable rig. 5.5G iMod, clear iVue front cover, full-body Zagg Invisible Shield, clear Griffin case. Originally an 80GB iPod, converted to a CF Adaptor to 128GB SD card. Fiio E17 amp. ALO iMod LOD. 

Generally use it with Bose IE2 IEMs or Beyerdynamic DT 880 250ohm Premium cans. 

Thinking about rockboxing it. Just have so much iTunes music lol. 


















Sent from XT912 / CM10.2


----------



## txlasho

Hi everybody!
  
 I'm a new one here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1276647_641360122548897_1387139052_o.jpg
  
  
 P.S. why I can't add an image?


----------



## turokrocks

txlasho said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm a new one here
> 
> ...


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> Stealth 530




That's a nice looking rig.


----------



## BillsonChang007

dr650se said:


> Here is my portable rig. 5.5G iMod, clear iVue front cover, full-body Zagg Invisible Shield, clear Griffin case. Originally an 80GB iPod, converted to a CF Adaptor to 128GB SD card. Fiio E17 amp. ALO iMod LOD.
> 
> Generally use it with Bose IE2 IEMs or Beyerdynamic DT 880 250ohm Premium cans.
> 
> ...


 
 I sense a lot of mod done in this rig! I like the invi case though xD


----------



## suicidal_orange

txlasho said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> *I'm a new one here*
> 
> ...


 
 You answered your own question - see the message here (any uploaded picture goes in a "gallery") 10 posts is not so many, you'll be a proper member in no time


----------



## xplosive

oh man.. i fall in love.. again...


----------



## lee730

xplosive said:


> oh man.. i fall in love.. again...


 
  
 Now imagine how that would sound with the S-mod .


----------



## xplosive

@lee730 Yeah i simply fall in love again.. hahaha.. true line out is so tempting.. at the moment max volume do the job quite nicely..


----------



## lee730

xplosive said:


> @lee730 Yeah i simply fall in love again.. hahaha.. true line out is so tempting.. at the moment max volume do the job quite nicely..


 
  
 Is that the ASP TU-05? If so I'm so jealous .


----------



## xplosive

lee730 said:


> Is that the ASP TU-05? If so I'm so jealous .


 
  
 This is tur06, tu05 little brother..


----------



## Mimouille

audiofreakie said:


>


Is that a memorial statue to you former rig that passed away?


----------



## Mooses9

mimouille said:


> Is that a memorial statue to you former rig that passed away?


 
 LOL


----------



## rudi0504

xplosive said:


> oh man.. i fall in love.. again...


 
 Looks beautiful portable set up
 the Venture Craft Mini to Mini can make more excellent SQ for your set up , it is exactly like mine


----------



## Podster

capri87 said:


> HAHA, that's funny...I bet there must be a typo error somewhere. The price is unbelievable


 
 Ya think!
  
 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sennheiser-stereo-earphone-black/9265412.p?id=1218071606991&skuId=9265412&ref=06&loc=01&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9265412&extensionType={adtype}:{network}&s_kwcid=PTC!pla!{keyword}!{matchtype}!{adwords_producttargetid}!{network}!{ifmobile:M}!{creative}&kpid=9265412&k_clickid=4e884bc6-b548-8189-02ca-000006a68c61


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> @Rudi
> To me kojo is a fine amp. But i found that best thing to pair with is direct to just an ipod alone. I tried many combination with ak120 / tera / including pairing it with an external dac like hpp1 / clasdb / theorem...but no luck of finding it matched well. Strange huh....but seems to me kojo + ipod via its dock..is better. Not sure about dx50 though. But small power of kojo is a thing that let me down..


 
 Hi Yono
 Ko Jo KM 01 pair with DX 50 has more tha enough power to drive from iems to Low Impedance Headphons
 Very important you must use WAV File Music and use very good Mini to Mini like in my Picture i use Tralucent UBER Cable
 For DX 50 i use the line out and turn the volume to max and in low Gain for Iem
 IMO


----------



## miceblue

podster said:


> capri87 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA, that's funny...I bet there must be a typo error somewhere. The price is unbelievable
> ...



^ that's the newer model: CX-300 MKII.


----------



## Podster

miceblue said:


> ^ that's the newer model: CX-300 MKII.


 
 Ah, could be the case/cause for the outrageous price. What I've read is the new CX-200 was the replacement for the original however I've also read the 300 was like the old 400! Several have said the new 300 is more open and crisp with better cabling. I do however understand when someone just prefers a certain IEM though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just observing as I've never owned Senn IEM's but lots of on/overs


----------



## woodcans

iPhone 5s + Dual Lock + m8 + 3003 = (trans)portable sonic nirvana.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

joedoe said:


>




Where did you get that back plate? Looks great. So use to seeing the polished metal ones.


----------



## JoeDoe

j.pocalypse said:


> Where did you get that back plate? Looks great. So use to seeing the polished metal ones.




That is a polished one. Just like the stock one. Found it on eBay.


----------



## gmahler2u

xplosive said:


> This is tur06, tu05 little brother..


 
 Mine coming in January...still more waiting!


----------



## audiofreakie

mimouille said:


> Is that a memorial statue to you former rig that passed away?


 
  hahahahahaha


----------



## xplosive

rudi0504 said:


> Looks beautiful portable set up
> the Venture Craft Mini to Mini can make more excellent SQ for your set up , it is exactly like mine


 
  
 Thank you Rudi. Yes it is the same venture craft mini to mini as yours.


gmahler2u said:


> Mine coming in January...still more waiting!


 
 Yes the hardest part in getting the asp amp is the waiting game, but imo it is totally worth it since Shikada san will custom hand made the amp to suit your need.
 Paired with the new dsd support on the ak100 give whole new experience to me. It sounds very analog to my ears..


----------



## Boringer

xplosive said:


> oh man.. i fall in love.. again...


 
  
 xplosive... nice pictures you have there...!
 And obviously a nice set up as well...


----------



## buruma

X3 with SD adapter.(installed 128GB SD card)


----------



## xplosive

Thank you Boringer, I always envy your tu-05 gold..


----------



## SkyBleu

buruma said:


> X3 with SD adapter.(installed 128GB SD card)


 
 Can we get more pictures of this if possible? Looks fancy!


----------



## buruma

skybleu said:


> Can we get more pictures of this if possible? Looks fancy!


----------



## SkyBleu

buruma said:


>


 
 Very nice There's just something about that rig that makes it look very "mechanical" like. It might just be the black/silver colour scheme


----------



## buruma

skybleu said:


> Very nice There's just something about that rig that makes it look very "mechanical" like. It might just be the black/silver colour scheme




Thank you. =)


----------



## SkyBleu

buruma said:


> Thank you. =)


 
 How's the AHA 120? How would you say it sounds like?


----------



## buruma

skybleu said:


> How's the AHA 120? How would you say it sounds like?




I'd used quickstep.
Aha-120 is better than quickstep.
it's amazing sound!


----------



## SkyBleu

buruma said:


> I'd used quickstep.
> Aha-120 is better than quickstep.
> it's amazing sound!


 
 Ah, interesting! Has anyone tried the UHA-120 here? I'm all of a sudden interested in these Jaben amps. If someone knows about them, and have use them before. Do fill me in


----------



## Jason36

This combo is getting a lot of head time at the moment. The Momentum's pair extremely well with the DX50, really impressed with the sound and the comfort of the Momentums.


----------



## audiofreakie

cosmicholyghost said:


> I am thinking about modding my er4s with better cable too, may i know the reason of not terminating with hirose?




I dont have any hirose connector available, already ask the dealer in my country, not yet reply from them.


----------



## muzic4life

loving my new t51p....
  

  

  
  

  

  

  

  
 Initial impression:
 the sound based is similar to DT1350 (love this much). But this time Beyer added some kind of fun factor to it. The sound is a bit warmer compared to DT1350 and i feel like a bit more spacious as well..And the bass...WOW...lots of people gonna love this...the bass is clean, accurate enough, tight (but DT1350 is a bit tighter i think), and the impact is absolutely amazing for its size (better than DT1350)...listening to Skrillex and Skream...this thing is rattling my ears ! And I love this for Jazz as well..i think the mids is mellower and thicker sounded..seems like better bodied than DT1350. Not sure yet which one will suit me better, but all i can tell this T51P definitely has a place in my heart.
  
 BTW..the pads is thicker and softer compared to DT1350, and the fitting...is a lot comfy than DT1350.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

audiofreakie said:


> I dont have any hirose connector available, already ask the dealer in my country, not yet reply from them.


 

 thanks. I am also waiting on hirose connectors....


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life said:


> loving my new t51p....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 congrats! new gear again!


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> congrats! new gear again!


 
 thanks bro..


----------



## cogsand gears

Im looking for an aluminium case for my ipod video. I remember seeing machined aluminium ones in this thread some time ago. They were not the Yotank ones, these ones had 8 bolts rather than 6, and came in different anodized colours. I have a name of colour vault in my brain, but cant seem to find anything on google. Can anyone help?


----------



## Gofre

cogsand gears said:


> Im looking for an aluminium case for my ipod video. I remember seeing machined aluminium ones in this thread some time ago. They were not the Yotank ones, these ones had 8 bolts rather than 6, and came in different anodized colours. I have a name of _*colour vault*_ in my brain, but cant seem to find anything on google. Can anyone help?


 
 I'm guessing you mean Vibe Vault, I spent ages trying to track down one of their cases for my iPod last year. Unfortunately it appeared that they had stopped selling them the year before than, and going back to my old bookmarks the domain is up for grabs again, so you're probably out of luck


----------



## cogsand gears

gofre said:


> I'm guessing you mean Vibe Vault, I spent ages trying to track down one of their cases for my iPod last year. Unfortunately it appeared that they had stopped selling them the year before than, and going back to my old bookmarks the domain is up for grabs again, so you're probably out of luck


 
 Yes! Those are the ones. That is a shame. Nice looking cases, and a bit slimmer than the goliath yotanks.
  
 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gofre

cogsand gears said:


> Yes! Those are the ones. That is a shame. Nice looking cases, and a bit slimmer than the goliath yotanks.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


 
 No worries, glad I could help


----------



## miceblue

Now all I need is the Apple Camera Connection Kit...


----------



## SoulSyde

miceblue said:


> Now all I need is the Apple Camera Connection Kit...


 
  
 Couldn't you just do this?
  
  +


----------



## miceblue

soulsyde said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I need is the Apple Camera Connection Kit...
> ...



Hm, I'm actually not sure. JDS Labs confirmed that iOS 7 devices can have a digital out option with the Camera Connection Kit.


----------



## AnakChan

miceblue said:


> Hm, I'm actually not sure. JDS Labs confirmed that iOS 7 devices can have a digital out option with the Camera Connection Kit.


 
  
 I still think the CCK is needed. It has a few more "extras" than just a 30 pin -> USB converter :-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/omegatron/sets/72157627862038757/
  
 Those extra ICs may be related to power output from 3.3V to 5V (but I'm not 100% certain).


----------



## SoulSyde

anakchan said:


> I still think the CCK is needed. It has a few more "extras" than just a 30 pin -> USB converter :-
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/omegatron/sets/72157627862038757/
> 
> Those extra ICs may be related to power output from 3.3V to 5V (but I'm not 100% certain).




That's unfortunate. The CCK is kind of cumbersome. I'm waiting to get the C5D until JDS comes out with a smaller cable.


----------



## zilch0md

buruma said:


>




Nice job buruma! I'm so envious of your skill and craftsmanship. 

Respect!

Mike


----------



## buruma

zilch0md said:


> Nice job buruma! I'm so envious of your skill and craftsmanship.
> 
> Respect!
> 
> Mike




Thank you! =)


----------



## tmauceri




----------



## Paul Graham

iPod video 5.5g Running RockBox.
 iBasso Pelican PB2.
 Mundorf Gold LOD.
 Balanced Toxic Cables White Widow.
 Sennheiser HD25 1 II Adidas Originals.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 iPhone 4s Running EQ Pro. ( FLAC playability )
 FAW Digital LOD.
 Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo vers1.0.
 FAW Mini to Mini interconnect.
 Graham Slee Voyager.
 Yongsheng 73ohm Adaptor.
 Single Ended Toxic Cables Silver Poison.
 Sennheiser IE8 with Compli Comfy Tips.


----------



## miceblue

soulsyde said:


> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the CCK is needed. It has a few more "extras" than just a 30 pin -> USB converter :-
> ...



Paying $500+ for an "Apple Certified" DAC/amp is more cumbersome though.


----------



## SoulSyde

miceblue said:


> Paying $500+ for an "Apple Certified" DAC/amp is more cumbersome though.


 
  
 Guilty as charged.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Don't get me wrong, the C5D is on my wish list.  I'm just waiting for a cleaner solution.


----------



## Paul Graham

I do get some funny looks on the bus sometimes lol -


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## longbowbbs

paul graham said:


> I do get some funny looks on the bus sometimes lol -


 
 That has nothing to do with your audio gear...


----------



## Paul Graham

longbowbbs said:


> That has nothing to do with your audio gear...


 
 Haha love you too


----------



## longbowbbs

paul graham said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > That has nothing to do with your audio gear...
> ...


----------



## Retrias

tekerugburn said:


>


 
 Teke, can I ask what IEM is that ?


----------



## Artem




----------



## SkyBleu

artem said:


> I think it is the Yamaha EPH-100..


 
 It's actually the Brainwavz R3


----------



## Artem

oops..deleted my comment already. I thought i was fast enough to avoid detection..


----------



## SkyBleu

artem said:


> oops..deleted my comment already. I thought i was fast enough to avoid detection..


 
 There, there. It's alright to get something wrong once in a while!
  
 Nobody's perfect.
  
 My piece of advice: Be quicker next time.


----------



## Don Lehrer

retrias said:


> Teke, can I ask what IEM is that ?


 
 Those are the brainwavz r3, for more info


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## Retrias

Oh thanks for the answer, they look odd hence why I am asking about them


----------



## Mimouille

digitalfreak said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Is that an Ipod with Dr Dre Beats Solo ?


----------



## lee730

mimouille said:


> Is that an Ipod with Dr Dre Beats Solo ?


 
  
 lol.....


----------



## DigitalFreak

mimouille said:


> Is that an Ipod with Dr Dre Beats Solo ?



You bet it is. I also rock the SkullCandies on Sundays.


----------



## Mimouille

digitalfreak said:


> You bet it is. I also rock the SkullCandies on Sundays.


Post some pics...must drive da ladies mad.


----------



## Capri87

paul graham said:


> Haha love you too




Paul, how do u find silver widow cable? I'm thinking of upgrading my silver poison to silver widow for my sm64..


----------



## TekeRugburn

retrias said:


> Teke, can I ask what IEM is that ?




Brainwavz R3


----------



## Don Lehrer

mimouille said:


> Is that an Ipod with Dr Dre Beats Solo ?


 
 Really??? That made my day


----------



## Mimouille

don lehrer said:


> Really??? That made my day  :atsmile:


Wow teasing DF and making someone else happy...double win.


----------



## Retrias

tekerugburn said:


> Brainwavz R3


 

 thank you , how do you find the sound signature ?


----------



## TekeRugburn

retrias said:


> thank you , how do you find the sound signature ?


 
  
 its very funky in that vocals are very very forward.  In your face forward, clairty was pretty good but it can definitely be overshadowed by how forward the vocals are.  Soundestage is pretty big due to its big chamber size. Imaging is amazing, 3d space location was wow.  Doesnt have the best treble extension but its not its strong suit, mids definitely are.  Listening to rap solos and acapella was mind blowing.  Listening to Pitch Perfect's soundtrack (yes, i said it....its a really good recorded soundtrack...don't judge) felt like a personal concert.


----------



## Retrias

tekerugburn said:


> its very funky in that vocals are very very forward.  In your face forward, clairty was pretty good but it can definitely be overshadowed by how forward the vocals are.  Soundestage is pretty big due to its big chamber size. Imaging is amazing, 3d space location was wow.  Doesnt have the best treble extension but its not its strong suit, mids definitely are.  Listening to rap solos and acapella was mind blowing.  Listening to Pitch Perfect's soundtrack (yes, i said it....its a really good recorded soundtrack...don't judge) felt like a personal concert.


 

 thanks for the explanation , how about the bass ? how does it compare to the stuff at its price range?

 new home rig , go vibe and the beyer dt770 pro at 80 ohm


----------



## rudi0504

Almost 1 year after I sold my fit ear 334 v1 to go , 3 days ago my Fit Ear 334 v2 to go is arrived

The first time I heard was surprised , the sound character is different from 334 v1

Fit Ear 334 v1 is more or less like my LCD 2 v1
Fit Ear 334 v2 is more or less like my Fostex TH 900

The best cable pair With My New Fit Ear 334 v2 is Fit Ear 000 cable

I Will post more impression After Burn In

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

My out the box Fit Ear 334 v2 With Ko Jo :

Source : iPhone 4s mod
Dac / Amp : Centrance HI Fi M8 idevice version With rsa balance Connector
Iem : Fit Ear 334 v2 to Go
Cable : mini to mini diy 
 Female 6,3 mm to mini diy adapter


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> My out the box Fit Ear 334 v2 With Ko Jo :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4s mod
> Dac / Amp : Centrance HI Fi M8 idevice version With rsa balance Connector
> ...


 
  
  
 NICE RUDI!!
 Congrates!!


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> NICE RUDI!!
> Congrates!!




Thank you gmahler2u
This For The second Time i own Fit Ear 334 To Go v1 and now v2


----------



## puskuruk

Hi rudi what do you think about 334 with theorem 720?


----------



## gmahler2u

I'm enjoying my Parterre.  I'm pairing with Theorem 720...I LOVE IT!!


----------



## morinru

love this combo. ipc-120 and 12H-G3 into the EX-86.

perfect companion for friday afternoon dreary alone time at the office.



re - no pic.


----------



## rudi0504

puskuruk said:


> Hi rudi what do you think about 334 with theorem 720?




Theorem With 334 v2 SQ is excellent , minus Only The hiss but doesnt disturb Me to Enjoy My Theorem With 334 v2 



gmahler2u said:


> I'm enjoying my Parterre.  I'm pairing with Theorem 720...I LOVE IT!!




I heard Parterre at our local Store pair With Woo Audio Wa 7 
SQ is very Good 
I believe With Theorem should Be very Good too


----------



## snapple10

Rudi-where did you get your hands on a new 334 ?


----------



## puskuruk

rudi0504 said:


> Theorem With 334 v2 SQ is excellent , minus Only The hiss but doesnt disturb Me to Enjoy My Theorem With 334 v2
> I heard Parterre at our local Store pair With Woo Audio Wa 7
> SQ is very Good
> I believe With Theorem should Be very Good too







gmahler2u said:


> I'm enjoying my Parterre.  I'm pairing with Theorem 720...I LOVE IT!!




Thank you rudi and gmahler2u. 

What do you think rudi 334v2 is the best match for tera?


----------



## muzic4life

gmahler2u said:


> I'm enjoying my Parterre.  I'm pairing with Theorem 720...I LOVE IT!!




That is exactly the one we should go with Theorem...Parterre ! I think is perfect combination...and i love mine too. The tg334 is a perfect match with the M8


----------



## muzic4life

puskuruk said:


> Thank you rudi and gmahler2u.
> 
> What do you think rudi 334v2 is the best match for tera?




Tg334 with tera is good. But i more prefer using parterre with tera....and tg334 with ak120.


----------



## zitounesup

Here is mine: CLAS -dB with SR-71b freshly acquired and a pair of HA 4a with custom Moon cables 
  
 I really like the form factor with the RSA plugs, it keeps the wires close to the amp and the DAC.


----------



## puskuruk

muzic4life said:


> Tg334 with tera is good. But i more prefer using parterre with tera....and tg334 with ak120.




Thank you.


----------



## Retrias

current everday gear
 ak100, dx50, galaxy note 3 , govibe magnum and eyet dt770


----------



## SoulSyde

zitounesup said:


> Here is mine:




Nice photo.


----------



## muzic4life

Always a tough call..my ears keep telling me HD800 seems to be a better phone..but once come to violin/piano/acoustic guitar..the T1 performs better accuracy and more realistic to my ears. And indeed both is my top choice for neutral sounding category...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Always thought the T1 was a great looking headphone.


----------



## Don Lehrer

muzic4life said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice rigs you hae there, quite impressive


----------



## rudi0504

puskuruk said:


> Thank you rudi and gmahler2u.
> 
> What do you think rudi 334v2 is the best match for tera?




You are welcome 



muzic4life said:


> Tg334 with tera is good. But i more prefer using parterre with tera....and tg334 with ak120.




Thank you fir Your help to answer puskuruk Question 
Because i Dont have Tera


----------



## puskuruk

rudi0504 said:


> You are welcome
> Thank you fir Your help to answer puskuruk Question
> Because i Dont have Tera




That's OK rudi thank you too.


----------



## endallchaos

24bit said:


>




Nice!
What did you use to take this pictures?


----------



## SoulSyde

endallchaos said:


> Nice!
> What did you use to take this pictures?


 
  
 LUMIX G5 with Olympus 45mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## muzic4life

j.pocalypse said:


> Always thought the T1 was a great looking headphone.




Yes they are. The build quality is great and feels robust in hand. 




don lehrer said:


> Nice rigs you hae there, quite impressive




Thank you Don


----------



## zitounesup

soulsyde said:


> Nice photo.


 
 Thank you *SoulSyde *


----------



## calipilot227

soulsyde said:


> LUMIX G5 with Olympus 45mm f/1.8 lens.


 
  
 BOKEH!!!!


----------



## baydude

miceblue said:


> Now all I need is the Apple Camera Connection Kit...




Is that two c5d you have?


----------



## miceblue

baydude said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I need is the Apple Camera Connection Kit...
> ...


 
 The bottom one is the C5 with black endplates, the one above it (under the iPhone) is the Objective DAC. I don't have the C5D as of right now, but I would like to compare its DAC to the ODAC some day.


----------



## calipilot227

Hold up. You can use the ODAC with the iPhone 4??


----------



## BillsonChang007

calipilot227 said:


> Hold up. You can use the ODAC with the iPhone 4??




I think that's why his looking forward to CCK


----------



## audionewbi

billsonchang007 said:


> I think that's why his looking forward to CCK


Sorry but it's not going to work, just checked, gives me the too much power bubble.


----------



## BillsonChang007

audionewbi said:


> Sorry but it's not going to work, just checked, gives me the too much power bubble.




Aaaannnnddddd there's the new C5D that will work with CCK @.@ does that mean they are using different DAC?


----------



## calipilot227

> Originally Posted by *audionewbi*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it's not going to work, just checked, gives me the too much power bubble.


 
 Did you try plugging it into an unpowered USB hub as well? It worked with my E17 and iPad 4. I had been using a powered hub, and for some reason I decided to try it without the power brick plugged in. It worked, no idea how. Yes, it's an extra device to carry, but it's better than dropping $500 on a CLAS.
  
 I thought the iPhone though didn't support digital output through the CCK, did this change with iOS7? I may have to pick up a 30 pin CCK (only have the lightning one at this time).


----------



## audionewbi

Works sometimes with my ak10 which has its own power but with odac it just didn't. Haven't tried any USB hub. Also I don't have an iPhone so I used iPod touch retina model for testing.


----------



## miceblue

calipilot227 said:


> > Originally Posted by *audionewbi*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 
 Yeah, JDS Labs confirmed that digital out through iOS 7 devices is possible now.
  
 http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=722


> C5D works out of the box with iPad and iPhone! Apple has finally enabled UAC1 output as of iOS7. You simply need a Camera Connection Kit cable. C5D is self-powered, so power consumption is of no concern.
> ...
> USB Audio Class 1 (UAC1) is the widely compatible standard for transmitting digital audio over USB. UAC2 is required to go beyond 24/96 audio, but UAC2 support remains limited and requires special drivers for Windows XP/7/8, etc. In other words, connecting a UAC2 DAC becomes more involved and potentially buggy.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Beautiful


----------



## mrAdrian

FiiO X3 -> TTVJ Slim -> Beyer DT1350


----------



## LFC_SL

May be less bulk but clas + amp rig still best sq IMO given people say the Theorem hisses with iem: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683778/350cad-herus-asynchronous-usb-audio-2-0-24bit-352-8ks-s-dxd-and-dsd64-128-2-4vrms-headphone-dac/60_30#post_10002831

Just Audio uHA-120DS next on my demo list


----------



## Gignac

First time posting here - glad to be joining a diverse group - took a lot of notes from you folks!
  
 So, my portable kit as it stands:
  
 Hisound Audio Studio V 3rd Anv. > JDS Labs C5 > Chrishimself Silver/Copper Cable > Heir 4.Ai
  
 Who wants a sparkler?  Me! ME!


----------



## zombywoof

iPod Touch 4G 32G > Fiio L9 > JDS Labs C5 > Shure SE215


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha I just figured out that the iPhone 5 does indeed work with the original CLAS. 
 So I need yet another Digital LOD now lol. ( More money  )


----------



## rudi0504

To night i found another best portable Set Up , that really can drive My Abyss 1266 to excellent sound quality and have Power full to drive My Abyss 1266 and No distorsion , these Two best set Up are coming from Cypher Labs product

First set Up is :

Source : iPhone 4s mod
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo tactical design
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B



Second set Up is :

Source : iPhone 4s mod
Dac / Amp : Theorem 730 In This set Up as My dac
Amp : RSA The Intruder



These Two best set Up are runcing In Balance RSA
Abyss 3 Pin Balance > 3 Pin Female balance to male 4 balance > 4 Pin Balance To rsa going to My Intruder or Alo Rx 3 B

Overall : SQ are like desktop Amps With Powerful SQ wothout distorsion .
Until now these Two are My best set Up to drive Abyss 1266

IMO
ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## snapple10




----------



## muzic4life

@rudi. 
I am impressed with portable power nowadays. Seems like it doesn't matter anymore what cans we use...eventhough T1 600ohm or the Abeast..seems can be driven quite well..and to me...i find my self to use my portable more often..eventhough for home use...maybe because it is more simple to use...


----------



## muzic4life

snapple10 said:


>




Snap..is that hpp1 at the bottom? I love this combo my self...the hpp1 + mk3, compared to clas..i feel like hpp1 is warmer..and very good to be paired with mk3....


----------



## SoulSyde

muzic4life said:


> @rudi.
> I am impressed with portable power nowadays. Seems like it doesn't matter anymore what cans we use...eventhough T1 600ohm or the Abeast..seems can be driven quite well..and to me...i find my self to use my portable more often..eventhough for home use...maybe because it is more simple to use...




I completely agree. The HiFi-M8 is a perfect example of that. The differences in sound quality between my desktop setup and my portable setup are very small.


----------



## muzic4life

soulsyde said:


> I completely agree. The HiFi-M8 is a perfect example of that. The differences in sound quality between my desktop setup and my portable setup are very small.




I am a big fan of M8 my self 
In term of clarity...it is hard to beat...


----------



## snapple10

Yes, it's the hp-p1 
Mk3 is new and liking it 

Testing different combo 

Like mk2 with the original solo 

M8- is definitely special


----------



## muzic4life

Playing song "ONE' performed by Inger Marie Gundersen...Excellent Performance !


----------



## audiofreakie

Grado never die


----------



## Paul Graham

That looks like a very pleasant rig to listen to! 
 What termination is that on the phones?
 Any chance of a more detailed view please?


----------



## Mimouille

Hifiman 901 balanced card (used single ended) > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
  
 Tera Player > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
  
 Both combos are great, with slight preference for the first one at this stage


----------



## Currawong

AK100 (modded) and FitEar Parterre.


----------



## Jason36

My C5 amp arrived last week.....so have been having a listen to this with the DX50 and AUD-8x and I'm quite impressed. The C5 definitely adds a bit more depth and soundstage to the DX50 it also adds a fair bit more weight and oomph to the sound.

Excellent size match to the DX50 and still fairly light. I just need to get some Dual Lock and a shorter Mini to Mini cable (looks like I need to refer to Sorensim's thread for the interconnect) 

I wouldn't say this is a combo I would use out and about (the DX50 is good enough on its own if I'm outside) however definitely a more transportable option if I'm away on business, travelling etc.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Joined the Dogg Pound..
  
 Mad Dog stock balance to a DX50 +DB2/PB2 rig
  
 Still sourcing Hirose female to 6.5mm male adapter....


----------



## gikigill

Why would you need the Hirose adaptor. I own the PB2/DB2 combo too.


----------



## muzic4life

I love Fitears..even though i seldom using at home..only for sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Tera + Parterre

  
 AK120 + TG334 with 000 cable


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

gikigill said:


> Why would you need the Hirose adaptor. I own the PB2/DB2 combo too.


 

 Cool, I just want to use the Dog with my desktop amp which only has single ended phone out...


----------



## gikigill

BTG Audio can build you one. I got a Hirose female to 3.5mm cable about 4 inches.


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> @rudi.
> I am impressed with portable power nowadays. Seems like it doesn't matter anymore what cans we use...eventhough T1 600ohm or the Abeast..seems can be driven quite well..and to me...i find my self to use my portable more often..eventhough for home use...maybe because it is more simple to use...







soulsyde said:


> I completely agree. The HiFi-M8 is a perfect example of that. The differences in sound quality between my desktop setup and my portable setup are very small.




Thank you all
Today portable amps are almost like desktop in term of SQ and power 
I want only to share that my portable set up can drive hard to drive headphone like my Abyss in excellent. SQ and is power full too 
IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

gikigill said:


> BTG Audio can build you one. I got a Hirose female to 3.5mm cable about 4 inches.


 

 thanks for the pointer... interesting website... I am gonna try and find one locally first


----------



## zilch0md

mimouille said:


> Hifiman 901 balanced card (used single ended) > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Tera Player > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Both combos are great, with slight preference for the first one at this stage




Very nice! 

Of the two DAPs, which UI do yo prefer?


----------



## Podster

702's, Touch, Silver Bling and C421


----------



## audiofreakie

paul graham said:


> That looks like a very pleasant rig to listen to!
> What termination is that on the phones?
> Any chance of a more detailed view please?




No connector, just soldered to the driver then apply blue-red heatshrink.


----------



## Paul Graham

I was on about the jack dude!


----------



## Paul Graham

5 - FAW - SOLO - Voyager - Silver Poison - UM1.


----------



## Paul Graham

Can someone ( If they possess such a setup ) 
 Please share some various pics of the following two rigs - 
  
 DX50/Intruder.
  
 DX50/International.
  
 Many thanks dudes.


----------



## Mimouille

zilch0md said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Of the two DAPs, which UI do yo prefer?


Good one 
In case you are serious, Tera is much easier to use if you listen to full albums. No startup time, no bug, no lag...all instantaneous. But if you need to change albums or songs often and want to pause music often too, of course the 901 is better.


----------



## Rl-s

How are the differences in sq?


----------



## Barra

mimouille said:


> Hifiman 901 balanced card (used single ended) > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Tera Player > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Both combos are great, with slight preference for the first one at this stage




The pictured cable looks like the standard hidition upgrade cable. How are the nt6 comparing to you other hps with the same setup?


----------



## Paul Graham

Finally I can share my finished project.
  
 Beyer Hybrids.
  

  
 And to think they started off in life as a set of old Flagship DT531's.


----------



## JoeDoe

paul graham said:


> Finally I can share my finished project.
> 
> Beyer Hybrids.
> 
> ...




Very nice Paul. Glad to know I'm not the only guy who enjoys audiophile sound quality while I play cars...


----------



## audiofreakie

paul graham said:


> I was on about the jack dude!



Ups sorry, my false, its oyaide rhodium 3.5


----------



## muzic4life

today's morning rig...


----------



## zitounesup

Don't you want to use the balanced output with these?


----------



## woodcans

mimouille said:


> Hifiman 901 balanced card (used single ended) > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Tera Player > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You are this close to making me pine for my  long sold TP!


----------



## SlimShadyMJ

UE6000 With a few iPods and phone. It take all of them with me (filled completely) but have no amp as of yet.
  
 http://i.imgur.com/4LG3JkL.jpg[/IMG
  
 (don't want to take up too much space with an image that big :/)
  
 The UE6000 sound marvellous. Picked up a white pair too (on sale for $80 with shipping) that should be here in a week or so.
 Really wish I had an amp though :/


----------



## muzic4life

zitounesup said:


> Don't you want to use the balanced output with these?




I only have balance cable for my hd650. So when i use my hd650 sometimes i use balance connection all the way. Anything else i just happy to use single ended.


----------



## Mimouille

rl-s said:


> How are the differences in sq?


 
 The Tera is more natural and smoother sounding. The 901 is more detailed and more punchy. Drives iems with more authority.
  


barra said:


> The pictured cable looks like the standard hidition upgrade cable. How are the nt6 comparing to you other hps with the same setup?


 
 The cables look alike but are different:
  

  
 The SE5 is the best match with the Tera, but the NT6 is not too far behind. With the 901, they are both excellent, very different sound sigs. The SE5 is slightly dark and the NT6 is slightly bright. The SE5 is organic with very deep bass and intimate but deep soundstage whereas the NT6 is fluid with ultra clarity and wide soundstage. 1plus2 is closer to NT6 but still quite different. NT6 has less mid bass, less punch, but is more fluid and more neutral. All 3 are top sound sounding iems, with different flavors.
  


woodcans said:


> You are this close to making me pine for my  long sold TP!


 
 You should buy it again at the "adult" price


----------



## J.Pocalypse

zitounesup said:


> Don't you want to use the balanced output with these?




The Momentums have a prapritary jack for the removable cable, in the ear cup. So far, I haven't heard of any company making an after market cable for them. But here's hoping!


----------



## muzic4life

IPC + Continental V3 + Beyer T51P ( i am in love with T51P more and more each day..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## muzic4life

this is the first time i use this combo...size wise they are damn ugly bulky and heavy...sound wise...WOOOW...what a surprise ! If you ever wanted your HD800 sound warmer...without loosing every single details and clarity...this could be the answer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 IPC (wav files) + Theorem 720 as DAC + Continental V3 + HD800
 Cable used: m2m Alo SXC24 / usb-miniusb Alo SXC24 / Alo Reference 8 cable for HD800
  

  

  

  

  
 ...now back to song


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Hifiman 901 balanced card (used single ended) > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Tera Player > Tralucent Silver Cable V2 > Hidition NT6
> 
> Both combos are great, with slight preference for the first one at this stage




Congrats for your new Ciem HiDition NT 6
I wish one day can hear your HiDition NT 6


----------



## BucketInABucket

Cable from ZY HiFi finally came, extremely happy with the sound coming out from this rig, using it with the HD25 Aluminium


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> this is the first time i use this combo...size wise they are damn ugly bulky and heavy...sound wise...WOOOW...what a surprise ! If you ever wanted your HD800 sound warmer...without loosing every single details and clarity...this could be the answer...
> 
> IPC (wav files) + Theorem 720 as DAC + Continental V3 + HD800
> Cable used: m2m Alo SXC24 / usb-miniusb Alo SXC24 / Alo Reference 8 cable for HD800
> ...




Looks great set up Yono 
My Continental is v2


----------



## rudi0504

Mid nite set up :

Source : ak 120 stock
Amp : Pico slim
Iem : Hippo Pro One 
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini

SQ : hippo Pro One is monitoring iem , with this set up can produce intimate SQ 
 I.like hippo pro one for hearing music at mid nite , very detail and transparent 
 This iem is underdog , after I tried at Jaben I am falling in love , because the SQ 
 And the housing is small , sometime I hear mid nite until morning and never heard 
 My ears , so light weight as I am not wear iem 
 My opinion hippo pro one is one of the best in 100 USD price range 

IMO


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Looks great set up Yono
> My Continental is v2


 
 Thank you my friend !
 The continental V2 is slightly more appealing on the MIDS but also slightly less bass impact compared to V3...but you got to listen to this setup Rudi..come by to Mike's store when you got a chance...to me is absolutely stunning ! I never thought my HD800 can be sounded this good using this portable setup...VERY NICE sounding !


----------



## JoeDoe

Today's black on black rig.


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> Today's black on black rig.


 
  
 always gotta upstage me...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

But you upstaged them on saving money. Think positive!


----------



## snapple10

Ultraportable


----------



## TekeRugburn

snapple10 said:


> Ultraportable


 
  
 looks familiar


----------



## ratinox

My basic black with hints of silver and a touch of yellow. 
 I really need to get a shorter cable for the headphones.


----------



## Retrias

Rudi in your midnite set up , what is that space between your pico slim and your ak120?


----------



## Advert

retrias said:


> Rudi in your midnite set up , what is that space between your pico slim and your ak120?



Hehe
Maybe its a rock or something hard to make a space betwen dap and amp. In order to protect the interconnect cable


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Looks great set up Yono
> My Continental is v2


 
 +1


----------



## muzic4life

when size is no matter anymore...here's my another lovely 3 stacks setup...
  
 IPC (wav files) + Fostex HP-P1 as DAC + ALO MK3plus + Beyer T1
  

  

  

  

  
 looks like a real men's rig..heh..


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ I like that one...
  
  
 I always thought the HP-P1 was larger, but I guess it's no too bad in perspective...


----------



## longbowbbs

Any rig with the HP-P1 is a keeper!


----------



## mitsu763

My current portable set-up. RWAK100 and JH11 with Fiio cable.


----------



## xplosive

Heaven II + hippo biscuit + wav = my new best iem setup.


----------



## SkyBleu

*iBasso DX50* > *Onest11 Pure Silver 3.5mm Interconnect* > *JDS Labs C5* > *8N SPC Mini-XLR to 3.5mm Headphone Cable* >* AKG K240 Mk. II *
  

  
 Sometimes..a cable can really make the difference between an amazing sounding rig, and an augasmic sounding rig.


----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> *iBasso DX50* > *Onest11 Pure Silver 3.5mm Interconnect* > *JDS Labs C5* > *8N SPC Mini-XLR to 3.5mm Headphone Cable* >* AKG K240 Mk. II *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, that's a really awesome photo!

But did you blind test it?


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> Woah, that's a really awesome photo!
> 
> But did you blind test it?




Not yet I'll have to give it some "burn-in" time before I determine anything for certain. 

As of now, the only slightly noticeable things are that it sounds a touch brighter than the stock copper cables; which is what I was really after.


----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Woah, that's a really awesome photo!
> ...



Don't forget to do proper volume matching though. A louder sound tends to make anything sound "better;" people don't even seem to consider this when evaluating sound differences between cables. As in the case with the FiiO RC-MH1 cable, whose sound quality I still need to write about, initially it sounded better than the stock cables but then I realised there was a difference in volume. Silver is a better conductor of electricity when compared to copper, so perhaps there's an impedance difference just like the purer copper of the RC-MH1.

Speaking of which, this has been my portable rig for the past week.


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> Don't forget to do proper volume matching though. A louder sound tends to make anything sound "better;" people don't even seem to consider this when evaluating sound differences between cables. As in the case with the FiiO RC-MH1 cable, whose sound quality I still need to write about, initially it sounded better than the stock cables but then I realised there was a difference in volume. Silver is a better conductor of electricity when compared to copper, so perhaps there's an impedance difference just like the purer copper of the RC-MH1.
> 
> Speaking of which, this has been my portable rig for the past week.




Nice rig

But yeah, when I test/compare two cables, I'll tend to level it to where I find it sounds best at the "sweet spot", so in that way, it makes it easier for me to see which one is better. I understand we have impedance stuff in between, but I'm no sound science guy to worry too much about that.


----------



## JoeDoe

Thanksgiving rig! 80gb 5.5 ipod > Arrow 4g > Cherry MS1i


----------



## Bootsy1

I just saw this on the Musica Acoustics website, Vorzuge Pure 2, has anyone heard this amp ?? If you have, can you share some impressions?


----------



## muzic4life

With Dave Brubeck - Take Five (FLAC 24bit).....hmmm...i need my whiskey !


----------



## bmichels

Sorry, not so portable !  let's say... transportable : RWAK100 + TU-05 + TH900
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 
  
 Recently I added and some damping material at some strategic places 
  
  
  
 and also added on the back an XLR (NOT balanced) plug, just because the 1/8 jack is Sooo fragile  (OK it was not so easy because it's crammed inside).


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats, very few things will be as satisfying as the feeling when you finally have find the setup that gives you smiles whenever you press the play button.


----------



## Bootsy1

Was checking out some new amps to pair with my Tera and Tralucent 1+2 with gold/silver cable.. This Sony PHA-2 sounded pretty clean and the bass was full  .


----------



## SkyBleu

bootsy1 said:


> Was checking out some new amps to pair with my Tera and Tralucent 1+2 with gold/silver cable.. This Sony PHA-2 sounded pretty clean and the bass was full  .




So what's the purpose of the Vorzuge in between? to interchange, was it?


----------



## Bootsy1

skybleu said:


> So what's the purpose of the Vorzuge in between? to interchange, was it?




No purpose, just didn't want to undo/scratch up my rig. Also was easy to A/B the amps with my rig stacked on top .


----------



## SkyBleu

bootsy1 said:


> No purpose, just didn't want to undo/scratch up my rig. Also was easy to A/B the amps with my rig stacked on top .



Yeah, I woulda thought so. 

Which amp did you find to perform better for your taste?


----------



## Bootsy1

skybleu said:


> Yeah, I woulda thought so.
> 
> Which amp did you find to perform better for your taste?




That Sony PHA-2 actually paired nicely with the Tera, but the Vorzuge Duo is still the King of portable amps in my opinion. I've tried just about every portable amp of note, but none could top the battery life, low noise floor, and bass output/detail of the Duo. I'm always interested in trying out new gear, and the Vorzuge Pure 2 and Tralucent T2 are on my radar as well .


----------



## SkyBleu

bootsy1 said:


> That Sony PHA-2 actually paired nicely with the Tera, but the Vorzuge Duo is still the King of portable amps in my opinion. I've tried just about every portable amp of note, but none could top the battery life, low noise floor, and bass output/detail of the Duo. I'm always interested in trying out new gear, and the Vorzuge Pure 2 and Tralucent T2 are on my radar as well .




That's good to hear. I've always wanted to try out the Pure but just never have the chance to. What's the battery life of this amp?


----------



## Bootsy1

skybleu said:


> That's good to hear. I've always wanted to try out the Pure but just never have the chance to. What's the battery life of this amp?




I just checked out the Musica Acoustics website and they said the Vorzuge Pure 2 gets a whopping 30 hours of play time . I get over 20+ hours with my Vorzuge Duo and it charges quickly.


----------



## Bootsy1

Player : Tera Player
Amp: Vorzuge Duo 
Iems: Tralucent 1+2 Gold/Silver cable
Mini to Mini cable: Tralucent Über


----------



## Paul Graham

Rocking my hybrids today whilst getting some work done - 
  
 iPod Classic 160gb.
 Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo Vers 1.
 Graham Slee Voyager.
 Forza Audioworks Interconnects.
 Beyer Hybrids with Mogami Quad Re cable.
  

  

  

  

  
 Please excuse the ****ty iPhone pics.


----------



## Paul Graham

And the latest addition - 
  
 iPad 4 Retina.
 Nordost Odin.
 iBasso Pelican PB2.
 Toxic Cables White Widow ( Balanced )
 Sennheiser HD25.1.II Adidas Originals.
  

  
 Once Ive sorted the Camera Kit 
 I'll use the Boomslang so I can have a fully balanced rig from the iPad.


----------



## snapple10

T1- definitely my fav of them all



Happy holidays!!!


----------



## jaganeee

My Current Portable Rig
  
 Ibasso dx50 +  westone 4


----------



## miceblue

Well that plan backfired. XD

* That's the C5, not the C5D, with the ODAC connected to the Apple Camera Connection Kit
According to NwAvGuy, the "ODAC uses a bit under 1 watt" of power.


Oh, I didn't see this.


audionewbi said:


> billsonchang007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's why his looking forward to CCK
> ...



Ah well, my mom's iPad can use the CCK then.

No wait, it works with an unpowered USB hub for some reason.
Behold the most portable rig you have ever laid your eyes on. So portable that it can fit in any suitcase you bring along with you. Yeah no I don't plan on putting that son of a brick in my pocket; this was more for experimenting.


----------



## ratinox

The robot hub is a nice touch.


----------



## spurxiii

Today's son at tutoring rig


----------



## SkyBleu

spurxiii said:


> Today's son at tutoring rig



Ooh, what amp are you running?


----------



## spurxiii

skybleu said:


> Ooh, what amp are you running?


PB2 with top kit


----------



## H20Fidelity

Rocco BA / Dunu DN-1000 (Hybrid)


----------



## lee730

Getting pro there now H20 .


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> Getting pro there now H20 .




His sponsor is Instagram.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> Getting pro there now H20 .


 
  


skybleu said:


> His sponsor is Instagram.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


>



Everyone, step back! 

Its the rock of life! Gives power to his rig; transforming that BA to a Studio 4th ANV!

He doesn't need headphones or IEMs..he listens with his mind and mental contact with the Proximity rock.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Everyone, step back!
> 
> Its the rock of life! Gives power to his rig; transforming that BA to a Studio 4th ANV!
> 
> He doesn't need headphones or IEMs..he listens with his mind and mental contact with the Proximity rock.


 

 That's Proximity 'Stone' to you, Mr.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> That's Proximity 'Stone' to you, Mr.



'Placebo Rock', it shall be.


----------



## miceblue

I'm pretty sure it's just an afternoon snack. No need to worry about placebo stuff.


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just an afternoon snack. No need to worry about placebo stuff.




Except what you don't know, is that our friend, H20 here, paid $500 for that snack.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Except what you don't know, is that our friend, H20 here, paid $500 for that snack.


 

 If you continue telling such lies your nose is going to grow longer than Pinocchio's himself.


----------



## lee730

h20fidelity said:


> If you continue telling such lies your nose is going to grow longer than Pinocchio's himself.


 
  
 Ok you paid $1000.00 for it then ....


----------



## danL93

Unamped on a saturday afternoon, enjoying my new se215s


----------



## audiofreakie

my Eterna V1 transformatio, hehehehe.

NB, its my personal rig not for commercial use.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

X3 (8741) Mod - FitEar 000 > Parterre (My favorite iem)
  
 Trust worthy DAP, no freeze, no crazy library scan...
 Not water proof yet...


----------



## muzic4life

danl93 said:


> Unamped on a saturday afternoon, enjoying my new se215s




I love that Corona A LOT ! I bet the SQ will be so much improved after the 3rd....


----------



## muzic4life

Cosmic, perhaps next time use Xperia Z1..at least it will save u just in case u drop it into that lovely river while u are dreaming with song...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life said:


> Cosmic, perhaps next time use Xperia Z1..at least it will save u just in case u drop it into that lovely river while u are dreaming with song...



Lol,the photos r taken using xperia z...its more likely to drop the phone when taking a photo than listening to music while walking....

I finally took the advice to use ortofon tips for my fitear...they are so good!


----------



## fiascogarcia

cosmicholyghost said:


> Lol,the photos r taken using xperia z...its more likely to drop the phone when taking a photo than listening to music while walking....
> 
> I finally took the advice to use ortofon tips for my fitear...they are so good!


 
  
 I love the Ortofon tips on the Parterre as well.  One thing I tried last night was to shorten the stem on a pair to bring the nozzle closer to the tip opening (like the original, slightly uncomfortable tips that come with the Parterre's).  Not sure yet, but I think it actually slightly increased the low end and the already spacious sound that these iem's produce.


----------



## zombywoof

160 Gb iPod Classic>Fiio L9>JDS C5>SE535
 Won the iPod in a drawing at a trade show.  Life IS good.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

fiascogarcia said:


> I love the Ortofon tips on the Parterre as well.  One thing I tried last night was to shorten the stem on a pair to bring the nozzle closer to the tip opening (like the original, slightly uncomfortable tips that come with the Parterre's).  Not sure yet, but I think it actually slightly increased the low end and the already spacious sound that these iem's produce.


 

 cool, let me try later also. thanks for the tip


----------



## fiascogarcia

cosmicholyghost said:


> cool, let me try later also. thanks for the tip


 
  
 Great!  Let me know if you think it makes any difference.  I really liked the seal and the sound of the original tips, but they kind of hurt my ear canals after a while, so I'm still kind of messing around a bit with tips.  Ortofon are the best I've come across so far.  Sorry, don't mean to take the portable rig thread off track!


----------



## alan_g

santa has come early, had a quick play around with it then back in the box until 25th december


----------



## rudi0504

This afternoon my sister brought for me from Ausie IPad air 128 Gb

I want share out the box my brand new iPad air 128 Gb 



http://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/rudi050458/7335d91ffd8cde250f90afab15eac03e_zps7f234b3a.jpg[/IMG

[attach=full]984634[/attach]

[attach=full]984635[/attach]

[attach=full]984636[/attach]

SQ wise I haven't try it yet


----------



## longbowbbs

Very Nice Rudi! I suspect you will need some Dac to improve the SQ, but the unit is top flight for media.


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> Very Nice Rudi! I suspect you will need some Dac to improve the SQ, but the unit is top flight for media.




Thank you longbowbbs 
According to gsmarena iPad air has excellent SQ from tablets now 
I have so many portable dac for I device 
After I finish with restore my back up 
I will hear my music with my iPad Air


----------



## angelsblood

rudi0504 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 congrats! Ipad air looks sexy!


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you longbowbbs
> According to gsmarena iPad air has excellent SQ from tablets now
> I have so many portable dac for I device
> After I finish with restore my back up
> I will hear my music with my iPad Air


 
 Nice Rudi.
  
 Do share your impressions.
  
 PS - I will be there next week...confirm soon


----------



## rudi0504

angelsblood said:


> congrats! Ipad air looks sexy!







sidrpm said:


> Nice Rudi.
> 
> Do share your impressions.
> 
> PS - I will be there next week...confirm soon




Thank you two of you 

For Sure I will share about audio sound quality , now still restore my application from iCloud


----------



## TaZ82

My current setup... a little bass light when compared to my Note3 with Poweramp


----------



## DMinor

Addicted to these audio drugs prescribed by Dr. DMinor. That LOD is also special (among the 10 LOD's I have tried).
  
 From Elna Silmic, then Wima, then my favorite Kemet (still excellent caps), then many others, and finally these top winner caps, I have heard day and night difference on how the caps could alter the sound. Truly amazing experiences and results.
  
 Here is my DIYimod #8 (of the year). I seriously doubt there is much room left to improve the imod from here. As one disgruntled head-fi'er once PMed me and in his words: "the operation endgame aka the iMod".


----------



## cogsand gears

Gotta love a DIYmod. What caps are you using?


----------



## Blaker

Where did you get that front cover and click-wheel  for the DIYmod? It looks so good!


----------



## karloil

blaker said:


> Where did you get that front cover and click-wheel  for the DIYmod? It looks so good!




here - http://www.rapidrepair.com/shop/1641-ivue-clear-panel-video-kit-full.html


----------



## danL93

muzic4life said:


> I love that Corona A LOT ! I bet the SQ will be so much improved after the 3rd....


 
 It sure did...then just kept getting better


----------



## H20Fidelity

Xuelin IHIFI 760 / Rhapsodio RDB v1 Mini.


----------



## cogsand gears

h20fidelity said:


> Xuelin IHIFI 760 / Rhapsodio RDB v1 Mini.


 
 They look lovely. Any impressions?


----------



## H20Fidelity

cogsand gears said:


> They look lovely. Any impressions?


 

 There's something quick I did here not long ago.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/629133/rhapsodio-a-unique-place-indeed-product-impressions-thread/645#post_10023136


----------



## knights

deleted


----------



## Berkovajazz

Hifiman 601LE + Monster Gratitude = Beautiful Sound


----------



## Blaker

Thanks!


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> This afternoon my sister brought for me from Ausie IPad air 128 Gb
> 
> I want share out the box my brand new iPad air 128 Gb
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

No, it won't. There are specific LOD cables to compensate for this.


----------



## miceblue

My Prototype of Project Palaios, PP-P?, finally has a case. XD







Spoiler: Inside









^ I hate multi-stranded wire...the things broke twice on me >.>



The potentiometer turns really easily, but luckily the 6.3 mm hole I drilled in the case has a snug fit and it's harder to turn now.


----------



## Jason36

New Jacket (silicone case) arrived for my DX50 this morning. Not bad for less than $10. Fits snugly and should do what it's intended to do


----------



## Amielcris

jason36 said:


> New Jacket (silicone case) arrived for my DX50 this morning. Not bad for less than $10. Fits snugly and should do what it's intended to do




Hi, where did you order the silicone case? Thanks


----------



## Jason36

amielcris said:


> Hi, where did you order the silicone case? Thanks




Directly from iBasso.....they said three weeks for delivery, but it only took just over a week.


----------



## LFC_SL

billsonchang007 said:


> Nice! But will the new 9-pin limit the ability to bypass the DAC?



Depends on dac power needs. RMini to herus with lightning to camera adapter works fine (though class db + amp sound better)


----------



## Amielcris

Thanks Jason36. Just got my dx50 today. Will probably order one soon


----------



## AnakChan

billsonchang007 said:


> Nice! But will the new 9-pin limit the ability to bypass the DAC?


 
  
 Something like this maybe?


----------



## sidrpm

anakchan said:


> Something like this maybe?


 
 Hi,
  
 Can you pls explain this connection?
 Also do you think the same can be done with a ipad mini (will it have enough juice/power to run the Herus?)
  
 Many thanks.


----------



## AnakChan

sidrpm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you pls explain this connection?
> Also do you think the same can be done with a ipad mini (will it have enough juice/power to run the Herus?)
> ...


 
  
 That's just the iPad Air 128GB LTE with a CCK USB, then USB A->B into the Herus. I don't see why the mini wouldn't be able to do this. Got this kinda setup working with my Leckerton UHA-6Mk2 too.


----------



## sidrpm

anakchan said:


> That's just the iPad Air 128GB LTE with a CCK USB, then USB A->B into the Herus. I don't see why the mini wouldn't be able to do this. Got this kinda setup working with my Leckerton UHA-6Mk2 too.


 
 Thanks for this. Will be working on this tomorrow.
  
 BTW - we tried a similar setup with Iphone 4 (30pin connector) and it did not work.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Something like this maybe?




Congrats Sean for your new iPad Air 12 Gb LTE 
Thank you Sean for your help 
I haven't try my iPad with audio now 
How is the SQ Sean compare your mini iPad ?


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> Nice! But will the new 9-pin limit the ability to bypass the DAC?




Thank you 
I am sorry , I haven't time to try the audio SQ now


----------



## deltasun

iPod Classic 5.5 --> FiiO L9 --> FiiO E12 --> TDK BA200


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Sean for your new iPad Air 12 Gb LTE
> Thank you Sean for your help
> I haven't try my iPad with audio now
> How is the SQ Sean compare your mini iPad ?


 I've had this setup for a few weeks now & has been my default setup in the office whenever I want songs but available on my AK120 or HM-901. My iPad is my default jukebox with over 8000 of lossy AAC tracks.

I'm quite happy with this setup as it's compact enough with the Herus. The iPad itself is not bad but the Herus improves just that little bit more.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Thanks for the info! I heard the iPhone 5 will benefit from CCK DAC as well! If only iPhone features larger storage space xD 

iPad Mini With Retina & iPad Air shares the same spec except the iPad Mini in smaller screen so if the iPad Air works, the Mini will too! ^_^


----------



## miceblue

deltasun said:


> iPod Classic 5.5 --> FiiO L9 --> FiiO E12 --> TDK BA200



I feel sorry for the line out dock cable. XD
The E12's front panel layout is pretty bad in my honest opinion since the input and output jacks are reversed from the norm.


----------



## singleended58

Ipod 5.5/ALO LOD imod/ ALO RxmkIII
Toxic Cable White Widow balanced/ UM Miracle


----------



## deltasun

miceblue said:


> I feel sorry for the line out dock cable. XD
> The E12's front panel layout is pretty bad in my honest opinion since the input and output jacks are reversed from the norm.




There's actually not much stress on the cable, but I see what you're saying.


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday night I have time to do the comparison between my iPad 4 With My New iPad Air 

Source : iPad 4 and iPad Air
Dac / Amp : Centrance HI Fi M8 With rsa version 
Iem : Hippo Pro One monitoring iem with very good SQ and cheap 

iPad 4 vs iPad Air 

iPad air : 

High : more clean and Clear and more pronounce than ipad 4 
Mid : more Clear and clean than iPad 4, you can hear how The sanger btreath more Clear 
Bass : more detail and faster Speed than iPad 4
 And bass sound more Clear and clean too
Separation : better separation , you can gear The instrument placement more accurate 
Soundstage : wider dan deeper than iPad 4

Overall : The best SQ from iDevice now , i am still waiting fir My IPhone 5 s

With Hi Fi M8

iPad air has better SQ than iPad 4 

IMO


----------



## cogsand gears

singleended58 said:


> Ipod 5.5/ALO LOD imod/ ALO RxmkIII
> Toxic Cable White Widow balanced/ UM Miracle


 
 Looks handsome!


----------



## Retrias

Rudi , but doesn't the hifim8 bypass everything both amp and dac of the ipad. Wouldn't both the ipad 4 and ipad air both have the same exact sound? e.g the hifi m8 sound


----------



## BillsonChang007

retrias said:


> Rudi , but doesn't the hifim8 bypass everything both amp and dac of the ipad. Wouldn't both the ipad 4 and ipad air both have the same exact sound? e.g the hifi m8 sound




+1! I though the M8 bypass both iPad's DAC and amp!


----------



## lee730

Could have something to do with the USB implementation and the jitter impacting the sound?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I believe Rudi is hearing a difference, there could be many reasons, such as the circuitry, jitter and many other things I know nothing about. 

 While I'm here I'll show off my new toy which arrived today. It's taken me a few hours to adjust, (still adjusting), hopefully we come around to be friends.

 Beyer DT1350 / Studio V combo.


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Rudi , but doesn't the hifim8 bypass everything both amp and dac of the ipad. Wouldn't both the ipad 4 and ipad air both have the same exact sound? e.g the hifi m8 sound




No not the same SQ 
the iPad 4 and iPad air , after connect to hi fi M8 has different SQ , this happened to my iPhones 4 s and 4g have different SQ as well 
I don't know why , it is different for every IDevice if you connect to any idevice dac 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> +1! I though the M8 bypass both iPad's DAC and amp!




As long I know M8 or Theorem 720 and other iDevice dac , they bypass the internal dac from IDevices .
I am not so sure about the amp section 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Could have something to do with the USB implementation and the jitter impacting the sound?




Thank you for your explanation Lee
It is different between one idevice to other iDevice 
Until know my best SQ is iPhone 4 s mod

I have not compare to iPad air now 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> I believe Rudi is hearing a difference, there could be many reasons, such as the circuitry, jitter and many other things I know nothing about.
> 
> 
> While I'm here I'll show off my new toy which arrived today. It's taken me a few hours to adjust, (still adjusting), hopefully we come around to be friends.
> ...




Thank you 
I also don't know why the SQ is different between all IDevices 
According to digital theory should be the same 
In the fact it is different 

Like usual your picture is excellent 

IMO


----------



## BillsonChang007

I though it will be more fair to compare both iPad SQ directly out of their built in 3.5mm jack...


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> I though it will be more fair to compare both iPad SQ directly out of their built in 3.5mm jack...




First I have compared SQ from iPad 4 vs iPad Air through hp out 
As I share my impression above 
iPad Air SQ is better than iPad 4 , in term clarity and separation 
IMO


----------



## DigitalFreak

miceblue said:


> My Prototype of Project Palaios, PP-P?, finally has a case. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey mouseblue gorgeous workmanship on that little amp of yours young bopper. It's probably one of the cleanest setups I've seen yet. How long did it take you to cobble it together and please do tell us if you designed the circuit yourself or if you got the idea online.


----------



## singleended58

cogsand gears said:


> Looks handsome!



Thanks.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> No not the same SQ
> the iPad 4 and iPad air , after connect to hi fi M8 has different SQ , this happened to my iPhones 4 s and 4g have different SQ as well
> I don't know why , it is different for every IDevice if you connect to any idevice dac
> IMO




And remember...he is one of the member who has supersonic ears...even can tell difference in SQ by just changing with different battery..just like Daredevil can do after that accident


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your explanation Lee
> It is different between one idevice to other iDevice
> Until know my best SQ is iPhone 4 s mod
> 
> ...


 

 thank you rudi , I guess what lee explains makes sense , maybe the ipad air have a better data transfer circuits compared to the other one, thanks rudi


----------



## zenki14




----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> And remember...he is one of the member who has supersonic ears...even can tell difference in SQ by just changing with different battery..just like Daredevil can do after that accident




You think i am a batman hahaha 
Everybody can hear the different from the battery replacement 

if you fly to jakarta please call me 
We sit and chat together to share our audio experiance at stc


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> thank you rudi , I guess what lee explains makes sense , maybe the ipad air have a better data transfer circuits compared to the other one, thanks rudi




You are welcome Retrias


----------



## fiascogarcia

muzic4life said:


> And remember...he is one of the member who has supersonic ears...even can tell difference in SQ by just changing with different battery..just like Daredevil can do after that accident


 
 Supersonic ears must be right!  Better data transfer circuits?


----------



## rudi0504

fiascogarcia said:


> Supersonic ears must be right!  Better data transfer circuits?  :blink:




Thank you 
I wish i have supersonic ears like muzic4life


----------



## vincent215

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> I wish i have supersonic ears like muzic4life


 
  
 and audio memory like |joker|


----------



## Joe-Siow

New toy finally arrived today
 Lots of burn in required for this baby


----------



## angelo898

joe-siow said:


> New toy finally arrived today
> Lots of burn in required for this baby




Rooth?


----------



## Blaker

Love the artwork on those!


----------



## miceblue

digitalfreak said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > My Prototype of Project Palaios, PP-P?, finally has a case. XD
> ...



Hey-yo *DigitalFreak*!

I didn't design the amp's circuitry as I'm not proficient at that kind of stuff, but it is a prototype of this one:
http://www.noisymotel.com/product.asp?ProductID=597


The prototype has a switch to turn on/off, whereas the final version has that implemented in the volume knob.

I merely soldered the through-hole components and found a case for the prototype. XD
The potentiometer is taller than the Alps RK097 one that I used in a Tangentsoft CMoy, so I had to find a case taller than the typical Altoids tin.


----------



## AnakChan

miceblue said:


> Hey-yo *DigitalFreak*!
> 
> I didn't design the amp's circuitry as I'm not proficient at that kind of stuff, but it is a prototype of this one:
> http://www.noisymotel.com/product.asp?ProductID=597
> ...


 
  
 One thing to note about this amp is there's a limit on the source voltage coming into this amp. It can't be something too powerful like the HM-901's lineout to this amp, but something like the AK120 worked well.


----------



## miceblue

Hm, what's the line out voltage of the HM-901? I thought portable media players typically output 2 VRMS.


----------



## AnakChan

miceblue said:


> Hm, what's the line out voltage of the HM-901? I thought portable media players typically output 2 VRMS.


 
  
 I dunno actually. But it's more than the other sources I had. When I first tried the combo I thought the Palaios went bad and messaged Charles. He checked with the designer and there is a limit to how much the amp could take it.
  
 Q: is yours with the swinging battery door or sliding battery door? Mine's with the swinging battery door and with the 9V in it, it wouldn't close would prop open ever so slightly. Anyhow it's a prototype and it seems the newer have a sliding battery door.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

In that case, X3 1.7v line out may be too powerful for this amp as well? DX50 1.5v with adjustable volume should be more safe. I think the amp is designed to work with iDevice LOD.


----------



## AnakChan

cosmicholyghost said:


> In that case, X3 1.7v line out may be too powerful for this amp as well? DX50 1.5v with adjustable volume should be more safe. I think the amp is designed to work with iDevice LOD.


 
  
 I'm actually more inclined to think the HM-901 may be more than 2V? Not certain.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

anakchan said:


> I'm actually more inclined to think the HM-901 may be more than 2V? Not certain.


 

 My guess it is 1.5V, purely just judging by ears....


----------



## doublea71

anakchan said:


> One thing to note about this amp is there's a limit on the source voltage coming into this amp. It can't be something too powerful like the HM-901's lineout to this amp, but something like the AK120 worked well.


 

 Speaking of the AK120.......
  


Spoiler: From Innerfidelity: AK120 Titan Limited Edition!



http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/couple-nice-improvements-astellkern


----------



## charlie0904

doublea71 said:


> Speaking of the AK120.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think they will come up with ceramic housing in the future.


----------



## Joe-Siow

angelo898 said:


> Rooth?


 
  
 Yeap, Rooth LSX5
  


blaker said:


> Love the artwork on those!


 
  
 Haha, thanks man


----------



## sidrpm

joe-siow said:


> New toy finally arrived today
> Lots of burn in required for this baby


 
 Congrats Joe.....how are they doing?


----------



## Joe-Siow

sidrpm said:


> Congrats Joe.....how are they doing?


 
  
 Hey Sid, good day to ya
 Out of the box, they sound pretty good
 Burnt them for around 10 hours since last night
 Still settling down, this pair is gonna take a good 300 hours to sound optimal, thanks to the dynamic driver


----------



## JoeDoe

Little early morning practice anyone?


----------



## Sorensiim

Finally got round to fitting some angled connectors to one of my ciem cables. No more memory wire and the comfort is through the roof!


----------



## bmichels

sorensiim said:


> Finally got round to fitting some angled connectors to one of my ciem cables. No more memory wire and the comfort is through the roof!


 
  
 What amp are you using here with your DAP ? 
  
 And... what is this SUPER neat ( double 90° angled) connection cable between the DAP and the AMP ?  Where did you got it from ?


----------



## gmahler2u

my guessing would be "stepdance"


----------



## snapple10

Finally got my hands on hd580 , in excellent shape too, thanks to a very nice headfier


----------



## stuartfang




----------



## J.Pocalypse

I don't mean to offend, but at first glance, that looked like a Sony branded steam punk style torch lighter. o.O


----------



## mvrk10256

j.pocalypse said:


> I don't mean to offend, but at first glance, that looked like a Sony branded steam punk style torch lighter. o.O


 
 I havnt seen one of those in forever. I used to have one. ****s like 512mb.


----------



## Sorensiim

bmichels said:


> What amp are you using here with your DAP ?
> 
> And... what is this SUPER neat ( double 90° angled) connection cable between the DAP and the AMP ?  Where did you got it from ?


 
 The amp is a Meier Quickstep and the "cable" connecting it to my DX50 is two angled Neutrik 3.5mm  without barrels.
  

  
  
 More details and pics are here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp/480#post_10002669


----------



## stuartfang

j.pocalypse said:


> I don't mean to offend, but at first glance, that looked like a Sony branded steam punk style torch lighter. o.O


 
 bwahahahahaha


----------



## Joe-Siow

sorensiim said:


> The amp is a Meier Quickstep and the "cable" connecting it to my DX50 is two angled Neutrik 3.5mm  without barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very cool indeed
 Wats the cable that connects them, silver or copper?


----------



## Sorensiim

> Originally Posted by *Joe-Siow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool indeed
> Wats the cable that connects them, silver or copper?


 
 Thanks 
  
 It's copper - Mogami 2893. I had some silver scraps, but solid core is a PAIN to work with and it always ends up breaking anyway.


----------



## Joe-Siow

sorensiim said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's copper - Mogami 2893. I had some silver scraps, but solid core is a PAIN to work with and it always ends up breaking anyway.


 
  
 Nice, it looks very tidy and very well done
 I wish I could DIY


----------



## spkrs01

AK100 with FitEar C435
  

  
 Nice and simple........


----------



## H20Fidelity

Good to see you sold your beats tours and got a real rig Spkrs01.


----------



## muzic4life

Fitear C435 looks so damn cool !!


----------



## Joe-Siow

My preciouses... C435 & MH334...


----------



## Mimouille

spkrs01 said:


> AK100 with FitEar C435
> 
> Nice and simple........


 Simple buy GOLD


----------



## sidrpm

spkrs01 said:


> AK100 with FitEar C435
> 
> 
> Nice and simple........


 
 Looks super. What case are you using for your AK100


----------



## spkrs01

It is an older AK flip-case but I don't think they make them anymore, unfortunately........


----------



## Gofre

Hopefully you guys aren't bored of DX50 rigs yet!
  

 iBasso DX50 > B&W P7


----------



## Paul Graham

Not at all and I'm actually getting quite tempted!
 What digital outputs does it have?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Looks gorgeous! Cant wait to post MY dx50 rig


----------



## Gofre

paul graham said:


> Not at all and I'm actually getting quite tempted!
> What digital outputs does it have?


 
 It's got a coax output on top


----------



## kimvictor

I guess most of my rig is portable.


----------



## nntnam

Mine: iphone5 -> CLT720 -> Parterre. Sound great but the hiss is quite noticeable and maybe annoying during some vocal-only tracks.


----------



## spurxiii

My portable trance rig for today. Sounds so good I might replace the Mad Dogs with this as my permanent portable


----------



## sidrpm

spkrs01 said:


> It is an older AK flip-case but I don't think they make them anymore, unfortunately........


 
 Yup, I have not seen this case recently.


----------



## Kalakaka

nntnam said:


> Mine: iphone5 -> CLT720 -> Parterre. Sound great but the hiss is quite noticeable and maybe annoying during some vocal-only tracks.


 
 Beautiful pictures.


----------



## arny73

*New upgrade!*
 Now I'm very happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ipod 80GB - Sony PHA-1 - Westone UM3X-RC


----------



## Paul Graham

Thought I'ld go back to basics today No frills single ended...
 And the tunes still sound awesome!
 Not as refined compared to running the 25's DAC'd, amp'd & balanced.
 Its a more rough and uncut kinda feel. 
  
 Rockbox'd iPod Vid 5.5g
 Sennheiser HD25.1.II Adidas Originals.


----------



## longbowbbs

paul graham said:


> Thought I'ld go back to basics today No frills single ended...
> And the tunes still sound awesome!
> Not as refined compared to running the 25's DAC'd, amp'd & balanced.
> Its a more rough and uncut kinda feel.
> ...


 
 That is a solid rig any day, Paul.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Xuelin IHIFI 760 / Etymotic ER4S (tips degrading rapidly)


----------



## spkrs01

Semi-portable:-
  
 RWAK100-S amp'ed by the just arrived TUR-06...................
  

  
 Burn in time............


----------



## muzic4life

Toying around with Vorz Pure II...
  
 Equipment used: Ipod 160GB (wav.files) / Vorzuge Pure II / CLAS-db / AK120 / Beyer DT1350 / Senn HD650 / Fitear TG334
 Cable used: Moon Audio SD-V3 mini2mini / Moon Audio SD-V3 LOD2mini / Moon Audio SD-V3 for HD650 / Fitear 000 cable / m2m ALO SXC24
  

  

  

  
 Pure II is a clean sounding amp. Music separation and detailing is very good as well. Driving IEMs also very nice, no hiss or anything, free of noise floor.
 What i wish from it:
 1. A bit forward on the mids could be perfect but i think i like this fine.
 2. The bass sometimes could be just a tad too much for my taste, also i feel they do "punch" just a little bit which i do not like (i like the bass impact, but i hate punchy bass), but they are in the alright level to me, so i think i can live with that. Luckily the bass do not bother much its mids, so i like this part. However thou, pairing this with AK120, the bass is too much already for me, i need to adjust using AK120's EQ to tame the bass a bit, so then it's perfect.


----------



## zilch0md

spkrs01 said:


> Semi-portable:-
> 
> RWAK100-S amp'ed by the just arrived TUR-06...................
> 
> ...




That sure is pretty!

Mike


----------



## cogsand gears

spkrs01 said:


> Semi-portable:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I wish my school satchel looked like that.


----------



## Mimouille

spkrs01 said:


> Semi-portable:-
> 
> RWAK100-S amp'ed by TUR06
> 
> Burn in time............



Cool rig, but is that Japanese porn on the RWAK100S?


----------



## Joe-Siow

mimouille said:


> Cool rig, but is that Japanese porn on the RWAK100S?


 
  
 LOL
  
 That's Bianca Wu, a Jazz singer from Hong Kong


----------



## Mimouille

joe-siow said:


> LOL
> 
> That's Bianca Wu, a Jazz singer from Hong Kong


But what is she doing in a Japanese porn?


----------



## Joe-Siow

mimouille said:


> But what is she doing in a Japanese porn?


 
  
 Spkrs01 will be the best person to explain it
  
 LOL


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## miceblue

seeteeyou said:


> More Japanese porn next year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong thread?

Also that's Cantonese Chinese...which is pretty far off from Japanese. XD
Though Bianca Wu is Toisanese. Sweet, way to represent!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## miceblue

Ah okay. It seems that I'm still not used to the terms used around here. >.>


----------



## ratinox

> Ah okay. It seems that I'm still not used to the terms used around here. >.>


 
 The pr0n term is a bit more widespread than here. Photographs and film/video of any kind of gadgetry, be it audio gear or cars or computers, and even sometimes people, gets called porn or pr0n.
 Why "pr0n"? According to Stuart Parmenter of Netscape and Mozilla:
  


> *Why the name "libpr0n"?*
> The main goal of the library is to render pornographic images in an efficient way. Plus, the name "imglib2" is boring.


----------



## DigitalFreak

...........
 ...............
 ...................
 Bianca Wu is one freaking hot babe
 She ever sing in English?


----------



## stuartfang

ＳＯＮＹ　ＮＷＺ－Ａ８１８  +  ＡＴＨ－ＣＫＷ１０００ＡＮＶ(Newest Gear)


----------



## mpawluk91

stuartfang said:


> ＳＯＮＹ　ＮＷＺ－Ａ８１８  +  ＡＴＨ－ＣＫＷ１０００ＡＮＶ(Newest Gear)


I want that


----------



## gameboy

iPod Classic 160 Gb + CLAS -R +ALO RX mk3 B+ with the HE-500


----------



## muzic4life

Love this combo rig as well. Accept he500 i never tried..NICE picture btw !


----------



## AyeCee

I haven't checked into this thread in a while (300 unread pages of posts), but here's my current set-up, simply some Westone UM3X's driven by the worst source in the world, an HTC One. (My clip+ is out of juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Retrias

Is the htc one that bad as a source ? I thought it was at least rather decent from what i have heard


----------



## gameboy

muzic4life said:


> Love this combo rig as well. Accept he500 i never tried..NICE picture btw !


 
  
  
  
       Thanks! The ALO amp drives the HE-500 pretty well.


----------



## BillsonChang007

retrias said:


> Is the htc one that bad as a source ? I thought it was at least rather decent from what i have heard




Maybe they don't scale too well to Sansa?


----------



## AyeCee

retrias said:


> Is the htc one that bad as a source ? I thought it was at least rather decent from what i have heard


 
 Okay, I'm sure it's not the WORST source in the world, but maybe the worst mainstream-smartphone source? I've used iPhone 3GS, 4S, 5S, and GS3 and GS4, and the one doesn't compare. 
 In saying that however, I only use it as a source very rarely, and I'm no longer the avid audiophile I once was. I've become accustomed to my subtle satisfaction and appreciation of imperfection. (it's probably better that way, you guys no longer have to apologise about my wallet haha)
 Quote:


billsonchang007 said:


> Maybe they don't scale too well to Sansa?


 
 Well my $30 sansa clip+ (rockboxed) out-performs the HTC. Draw your own conclusion  (It can also play 24bit flac, my HTC had a fit when it tried)


----------



## BillsonChang007

The iPhone 4 don't sound bad actually. Just a little bit on the thin side while iPad 2 sound more lively than iPhone 4. IMO


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Isn't it almost certin those 24 bit flac files are getting down sampled from the sansa?


----------



## Paul Graham

gameboy said:


> iPod Classic 160 Gb + CLAS -R +ALO RX mk3 B+ with the HE-500


 
 Got any more pics???
 And I don't suppose you have the RSA Intruder do you? If so any chance of a pic with it?


----------



## tmauceri

My rig, iPhone 5s (7.0.4) with Onkyo HF Player App, CCK, USB (A to Mini), HRT MicroStreamer (1V3), Westone AC2's. HRT and CCK attached to back of iPhone case with Velcro.


----------



## spkrs01

Portable amps
  
 The transportable TU-05 & TUR-06 shining it's beacon onto portable amps...................


----------



## Mimouille

spkrs01 said:


> Portable amps
> 
> The transportable TU-05 & TUR-06 shining it's beacon onto portable amps...................


Champion overall? Champion portable SE? Balanced?


----------



## rudi0504

I am very happy today my daughter bought for me from bic camera Tokyo Japan my Sony WMZ - ZX 1

Out the box pictures :












The impression I would like to share later


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> Portable amps
> 
> The transportable TU-05 & TUR-06 shining it's beacon onto portable amps...................




Missing Ko Jo KM 01 and the new Mass Ko Bo 395 Gavin


----------



## Paul Graham

spkrs01 said:


> Portable amps
> 
> The transportable TU-05 & TUR-06 shining it's beacon onto portable amps...................


 
  
 Fancy giving the Intruder away? lol just kidding! Looks like a very nice collection there!
 Have you tried the Intruder with iPhone5 yet? Does it work, If so is it a good combo?


----------



## spkrs01

paul graham said:


> Fancy giving the Intruder away? lol just kidding! Looks like a very nice collection there!
> Have you tried the Intruder with iPhone5 yet? Does it work, If so is it a good combo?


 
  
 I do not use Apple products unless I have too. However, I did buy an iPad mini and then the iPad Air to use as remote controls for the Lumin Music Player.................. 
  


rudi0504 said:


> Missing Ko Jo KM 01 and the new Mass Ko Bo 395 Gavin


 
  
 Actually, besides the ASP pair, I will be selling every portable amp when I get time to list them so no, I will not be buying the two mentioned.
  
 Edit: 
 I may keep the 71B


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> I do not use Apple products unless I have too. However, I did buy an iPad mini and then the iPad Air to use as remote controls for the Lumin Music Player..................
> 
> 
> Actually, besides the ASP pair, I will be selling every portable amp when I get time to list them so no, I will not be buying the two mentioned.
> ...




wow very surprise after you heard Abyss , you will sell all your portable amps


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Gavin 
Please share the sq from iPad mini retina vs iPad air 
Thank you


----------



## spkrs01

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Gavin
> Please share the sq from iPad mini retina vs iPad air
> Thank you


 
  
 In all honesty, I have no idea how to put music onto the iPads, and have not bothered trying.
  

  
I strictly just use them as remote controls for the Lumin Music player....................


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> In all honesty, I have no idea how to put music onto the iPads, and have not bothered trying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just download iTunes and upload your music Into your iPad


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> I am very happy today my daughter bought for me from bic camera Tokyo Japan my Sony WMZ - ZX 1
> 
> Out the box pictures :
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I have wanted to know more about this Android DAP myself.  I hope you share your impressions with the group...


----------



## AyeCee

j.pocalypse said:


> Isn't it almost certin those 24 bit flac files are getting down sampled from the sansa?


 
 Quality is not my gripe, it is convenience. If I have an album in 24bit flac which plays on my desktop, I don't want to have to keep a separate copy of the album that is down-sampled simply to play on my mp3 player. 
 So down-sampling is not my concern, it was that the sansa CAN play the files, but the HTC can't.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> I am very happy today my daughter bought for me from bic camera Tokyo Japan my Sony WMZ - ZX 1
> 
> Out the box pictures :
> 
> ...


 

 NICE!!! How does it sound? 
  
 Congrats btw!


----------



## Paul Graham

Would this work with the Sony PHA-1???


----------



## H20Fidelity

spkrs01 said:


> Portable amps
> 
> The transportable TU-05 & TUR-06 shining it's beacon onto portable amps...................


 

 Oh my...


----------



## audionewbi

spkrs01 said:


> Actually, besides the ASP pair, I will be selling every portable amp when I get time to list them so no, I will not be buying the two mentioned.
> 
> Edit:
> I may keep the 71B


 
 Where is the wagnus amp, no love for that? I am stuck between the wagnus and ASP TU5.


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> Oh my...


 
 I know right... he can start a business alone with those xD 
  
 talking about business, have anyone ever though of starting a "audio loaning" store? Something like a library... but for "people like us" xD


----------



## spkrs01

audionewbi said:


> Where is the wagnus amp, no love for that? I am stuck between the wagnus and ASP TU5.




I sold it to a good friend who will use it...

I don't use my portable gear much. For example..the pico power has less than an hour. RX mk3, 5 hours max. Hence when I get round to it, will post them all up with the exception of the two ASP.

The friend who bought the Wagnus has bought the TU-05 too....


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> I know right... he can start a business alone with those xD
> 
> talking about business, have anyone ever though of starting a "audio loaning" store? Something like a library... but for "people like us" xD


 

 Haha. Either a library or.... we send sprks01 to an audio addiction rehabilitation centre!


----------



## puerrican85

Heres my current rig, using Fiio x3 until my ZX1 comes in from japan.

Fiio x3 -> sony pha-2 -> audio technica A900.

Cant wait to compare against fiio x3 & e12 pair and zx1 & pha-2


----------



## RAFA

puerrican85 said:


> Heres my current rig, using Fiio x3 until my ZX1 comes in from japan.
> 
> Fiio x3 -> sony pha-2 -> audio technica A900.
> 
> Cant wait to compare against fiio x3 & e12 pair and zx1 & pha-2


 
  
 After seeing your temporary rig (till the ZX1 arrives , I thought, I could try out this combination too. As an amp the PHA-2 is great. The only difference to your rig is, that I am using an ES10.
  

  
 Excuse me the dustyness.


----------



## muzic4life

I AM HAVING A GRADO FEVER....
  

  

  

  
  

  

  
 AND TONIGHT...I WILL ROCK MY SELF WITH THIS.......


----------



## BillsonChang007

Grado sickness... Even the best doctor in the world will not be able to cure it  

Grado fan here as well! [sort of xD ]


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## SkyBleu

anakchan said:


>




Lovely photos, but may I ask what's that extended gold part on your ViaBlue jack in the second picture?


----------



## turokrocks

anakchan said:


>


 
 Your Walkman looks too good to eat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, not only listen.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Wonderful pics and colour selection on the Sony there Anakchan. Well done mate!


----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It might be an impedance adaptor.


----------



## spkrs01

skybleu said:


> Lovely photos, but may I ask what's that extended gold part on your ViaBlue jack in the second picture?


 
  
 The Viablue is actually a custom made TRS to TRRS adaptor. The Gold part on top is a TRRS plug on the cable.........


----------



## Mimouille

spkrs01 said:


> The Viablue is actually a custom made TRS to TRRS adaptor. The Gold part on top is a TRRS plug on the cable.........


You mean that he has the Uber cable in TRRS to use the the 1plus2 with Uber balanced on the 901?! Man that must sound sick...


----------



## mosshorn

The rig for the moment: X3>SMSL SAP-4s amp> Koss KSC-75 Kramer modded


----------



## sidrpm

Nice pics of the Sony from Rudi and AnakChan.
  
 Pls share impressions on the SQ when you can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## puerrican85

rafa said:


> After seeing your temporary rig (till the ZX1 arrives , I thought, I could try out this combination too. As an amp the PHA-2 is great. The only difference to your rig is, that I am using an ES10.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me the dustyness.


 

 Nice, what cable is that, custom? The amp is awesome. Love using it hooked up to the pc or laptop to power the phones vs the internal audio out. Only gripe I have with it combined with the fiio x3 is that the line out on the x3 does not take bass and treble settings into effect. On some tracks I like the bass to be extra heavy like the bass head I am. Otherwise still a great combo until the zx1 arrives.


----------



## SkyBleu

spkrs01 said:


> The Viablue is actually a custom made TRS to TRRS adaptor. The Gold part on top is a TRRS plug on the cable.........



Oh, right!

I get it now. And from this, what would its purpose be? I mean, I'm sure the ZX-1 can support TRRS connection? Or if it were vice versa, would there be a difference in SQ? Considering there is no mic button or anything on the uber cable.

(Sorry for my confusion!)


----------



## mtthefirst

skybleu said:


> Oh, right!
> 
> I get it now. And from this, what would its purpose be? I mean, I'm sure the ZX-1 can support TRRS connection? Or if it were vice versa, would there be a difference in SQ? Considering there is no mic button or anything on the uber cable.
> 
> (Sorry for my confusion!)


 
 His uber cable is terminated with TRRS, so he can use with his balanced 901. The viablue adaptor is for the plug that's not TRRS. 
  
 I also having similar setup like him but for RSA balance to regular TRS.


----------



## SkyBleu

mtthefirst said:


> His uber cable is terminated with TRRS, so he can use with his balanced 901. The viablue adaptor is for the plug that's not TRRS.
> 
> I also having similar setup like him but for RSA balance to regular TRS.


 
 Alrighty, I undestand now! Thank you for that


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


>




Congratulation for your new Sony WM ZX1 Sean 
How is the power and sq compare to ak 120 direct headphone out ?


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Nice pics of the Sony from Rudi and AnakChan.
> 
> Pls share impressions on the SQ when you can. Thanks in advance.




Thank you Sidrpm
I can not share my impression now , I must waiting my daughter cone back from japan on 12 December 2013
Maybe Anakchan can share here


----------



## woodcans

rudi0504 said:


> Congratulation for your new Sony WM ZX1 Sean
> How is the power and sq compare to ak 120 direct headphone out ?




That is the question of the year.


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 My only concern with the bottom picture is how much strain that long jack/adapter is placing on the Walkman HO.
 I cannot see it being very pocket friendly either. Apart from that I think it's adorable.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> My only concern with the bottom picture is how much strain that long jack/adapter is placing on the Walkman HO.
> I cannot see it being very pocket friendly either. Apart from that I think it's adorable.


 
 It's not a strain-relief as I had just discovered a few hours ago
   
 Quote:


mtthefirst said:


> His uber cable is terminated with TRRS, so he can use with his balanced 901. The viablue adaptor is for the plug that's not TRRS.
> 
> I also having similar setup like him but for RSA balance to regular TRS.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> It's not a strain-relief as I had just discovered a few hours ago


 

 I know it's not a strain relief, read what I'm said. it's one mighty long jack doubled up, hanging out the end of a $700+ DAP.


----------



## Retrias

is the ZX1 priced the same as the ak120? The full on $1200 RRP? Rather interested in one


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> I know it's not a strain relief, read what I'm said. it's one mighty long jack doubled up, hanging out the end of a $700+ DAP.



My bad, I read the part where you wrote "strain" as "strain-relief".


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> My bad, I read the part where you wrote "strain" as "strain-relief".


 

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I have wanted to know more about this Android DAP myself.  I hope you share your impressions with the group...







billsonchang007 said:


> NICE!!! How does it sound?
> 
> Congrats btw!




Thank you two of you 

I share after my daughter coming back on 12 Dec 2013


----------



## AnakChan

woodcans said:


> That is the question of the year.


 
  
 The year is ending and this device was released only this past weekend...so probably, "question of the month" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Anyway, the answer is in my initial impressions written here :-

http://www.head-fi.org/t/680853/sony-nwz-zx1-35th-walkman-anniversary-model/1425#post_10046659
  
 In short, not enough power to drive the Abyss and therefore spkrs01 will have to try alternative forms of persuasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Edit: Thx to those who helped answer the TRRS -> TRS adapter. I'd very much like to thank Komkrit and his excellent DIY skills in making such a compact adapter. More of his work of how he did it can be found here :-
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/675333/trrs-to-trs-adapter-3-5mm-balanced-trrs-to-single-ended-trs-adapter


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> is the ZX1 priced the same as the ak120? The full on $1200 RRP? Rather interested in one




Sony WM ZX1 is cheaper about ¥ 75.000 yen = $ 800 USD
This price excluded shipping cost from japan


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Sony WM ZX1 is cheaper about ¥ 75.000 yen = $ 800 USD
> This price excluded shipping cost from japan


 

 thank you rudi, hope it sounds like what you expected, if its 800 usd I think it fits my budget (anything below 1k)more than the ak120


----------



## BillsonChang007

So basically the ZX1 is capable of ANY USB DAC/amp with no exception?


----------



## Atomicus88

My extraordinarily cheap portable rig. A pair of Senn. HD 205's, a hand-me-down Galaxy S4 with a cracked screen and a $7 amp made from parts salvaged from computers and radioshack. pics once I can post them.


----------



## Cotnijoe

atomicus88 said:


> My extraordinarily cheap portable rig. A pair of Senn. HD 205's, a hand-me-down Galaxy S4 with a cracked screen and a $7 amp made from parts salvaged from computers and radioshack. pics once I can post them.


 
  
 sounds like an interesting DIY project there


----------



## Retrias

billsonchang007 said:


> So basically the ZX1 is capable of ANY USB DAC/amp with no exception?


 

 I wouldn't say it will be capable of any without exception , it sort of depend on the driver and I don't think there is any android device that is compatible with any usb dac/amp in the market (android certified ones excepted)


----------



## AnakChan

retrias said:


> I wouldn't say it will be capable of any without exception , it sort of depend on the driver and I don't think there is any android device that is compatible with any usb dac/amp in the market (android certified ones excepted)


 
  
 I was curious where that conclusion came from myself. Afterall the ZX1 is like other android devices (and to be more specific, Android 4.1.1...I think this is pre-Jelly Bean?). Anyway if anyone is curious, it's worked with my Leckerton UHA-6Mk2 but not my Resonessence Labs Herus.


----------



## Retrias

anakchan said:


> I was curious where that conclusion came from myself. Afterall the ZX1 is like other android devices (and to be more specific, Android 4.1.1...I think this is pre-Jelly Bean?). Anyway if anyone is curious, it's worked with my Leckerton UHA-6Mk2 but not my Resonessence Labs Herus.


 

 because of how some dac amp needs a certain driver to be installed , for example the fiio e17 in windows is recognized differently than my govibe magnum , the same goes with android
  
 4.1 is already jelly bean, should have a decent compability with dac amps, probably wouldn't cover them all though


----------



## DigitalFreak

Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor paired with the AK120


----------



## spkrs01

digitalfreak said:


> Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor paired with the AK120
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Awesome DF...
  
 Your UERM artwork is stunning!!!


----------



## lee730

RWAK120-S with Tralucent T1 amp and Spiral Ear SE5 = Audio Nirvana .


----------



## Skolar311

I can't top those AK rigs, but I've been happy with this for the last few weeks!
  
 I've got my Shure SRH-840's (w/ 940 velour pads) on the FiiO X3 and FiiO E12 Mont Blanc. The right angle cable is the FiiO L8. A bit cheaper than the AK rigs but I'm extremely happy with the sound quality of this rig for the price ( Although the software still needs some work....)


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> RWAK120-S with Tralucent T1 amp and Spiral Ear SE5 = Audio Nirvana .


 
 That cable is sure under a lot of pressure!


----------



## Don Lehrer

digitalfreak said:


> Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor paired with the AK120
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Nice rig, I would like to have something like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DigitalFreak

Thanks for the kind words guys. Now all i need is to try and find the ultimate bass head custom and I'm all set for the next decade or so. Oh yeah, I also need a far better custom cable for the UERM. Gavin, I'll be PMing you in a few months concerning that. Geez, it never stops does it?


----------



## Change is Good

skolar311 said:


> I can't top those AK rigs, but I've been happy with this for the last few weeks!
> 
> *I've got my Shure SRH-840's (w/ 940 velour pads)* on the FiiO X3 and FiiO E12 Mont Blanc. The right angle cable is the FiiO L8. A bit cheaper than the AK rigs but I'm extremely happy with the sound quality of this rig for the price ( Although the software still needs some work....)


 
  
 Have you thought about trying the new alcantaras on those 840s?  vvv


----------



## Don Lehrer

digitalfreak said:


> Geez, it never stops does it?


 
  
 Nope, it just only gets worse and some times it settles down (but just for a moment while you´re trying to find the flaws and start thinking about the possible improvements)


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## thanhld93

spkrs01 said:


> In all honesty, I have no idea how to put music onto the iPads, and have not bothered trying.
> 
> 
> 
> I strictly just use them as remote controls for the Lumin Music player....................


 
 why not is 48khz or more than


----------



## gikigill

Onkyo ES-HF300-->Headstage Arrow 4G-->Sony NWZ-A828. Very light, very *portable *and very good balance of overall sound with the Arrow
  
 providing a bit of customisation with its myriad settings.


----------



## Skolar311

change is good said:


> Have you thought about trying the new alcantaras on those 840s?  vvv


 
  
 Absolutely! And I probably will upgrade to them soon.... only because these pads are starting to wear down a bit. I like the look of the new pads


----------



## Skolar311

change is good said:


>


 
  
 Now which pads are those that you've got on there? They almost look like LCD-2/3 pads. Unless I'm just stupid and those ARE the stock pads (lol)
  
 And how do you like the 1540's?


----------



## BillsonChang007

skolar311 said:


> Now which pads are those that you've got on there? They almost look like LCD-2/3 pads. Unless I'm just stupid and those ARE the stock pads (lol)
> 
> And how do you like the 1540's?




Or is it Mr.Speaker Alpha pads?


----------



## Atomicus88

cotnijoe said:


> sounds like an interesting DIY project there


 

 It certainly was. It was also a huge learning experience, as I have never made a piece of audio equipment before.


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor paired with the AK120




Congrats DF for your AK120 
How is the sq from Your UE reference monitor compare to other high end ciems?


----------



## miceblue

gikigill said:


> Onkyo ES-HF300-->Headstage Arrow 4G-->Sony NWZ-A828. Very light, very *portable* and very good balance of overall sound with the Arrow
> 
> providing a bit of customisation with its myriad settings.



Woah, that's a cool photo!


----------



## RAFA

puerrican85 said:


> Nice, what cable is that, custom? The amp is awesome. Love using it hooked up to the pc or laptop to power the phones vs the internal audio out. Only gripe I have with it combined with the fiio x3 is that the line out on the x3 does not take bass and treble settings into effect. On some tracks I like the bass to be extra heavy like the bass head I am. Otherwise still a great combo until the zx1 arrives.




Did not try any EQ settings on the LO of the X3.

Yeah it is DIY cable, I made some time ago, with almost solid copper wire. -》It is really hard to bend.


----------



## Change is Good

skolar311 said:


> Now which pads are those that you've got on there? They almost look like LCD-2/3 pads. Unless I'm just stupid and those ARE the stock pads (lol)
> 
> And how do you like the 1540's?




Those are the Alpha pads that I slapped on for better isolation. I'm loving the 1540 and it actually reminds me of the 840 with more bass and better technicalities.


----------



## Skolar311

change is good said:


> Those are the Alpha pads that I slapped on for better isolation. I'm loving the 1540 and it actually reminds me of the 840 with more bass and better technicalities.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply on that! I will be looking into the 1540's in the near future. They are a stellar looking pair of headphones!


----------



## Skolar311

rafa said:


> Did not try any EQ settings on the LO of the X3.


 
  
 EQ Settings on the X3 do not work with LO, only headphone out.
  
 Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the EQ settings work with line-out, doesn't that indicate that it's not a "true" line-out? Wouldn't there have to be some internal functions controlling the signal?


----------



## puerrican85

skolar311 said:


> EQ Settings on the X3 do not work with LO, only headphone out.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the EQ settings work with line-out, doesn't that indicate that it's not a "true" line-out? Wouldn't there have to be some internal functions controlling the signal?


 
 I figured that is probably why, to keep the signal true to the source. However, some portable amps have bass switches to increase the strength, while others do not.
 For ex. the fiio e12 has a bass boost switch where Sony doesn't have that. One down side of the x3 which is not technically it's fault I guess.


----------



## KOSTON

My stealth combo:
  
 iPad Air 128GB Space Gray -> Centrance HiFi-M8 -> Fostex TH600


----------



## Don Lehrer

gikigill said:


> Onkyo ES-HF300-->Headstage Arrow 4G-->Sony NWZ-A828.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 How are those Onkyo?? I saw those but not shure about them, do you mind sharing?


----------



## gikigill

Pretty good job by Onkyo. Tyll seems to love them too and most importantly they compete with $300 cans but can be found for $130.

Sound wise they are on the slightly warmer side with a nice clean sound and they equalize well too. Bass is punchy, mids a tiny bit recessed and shimmering treble. Overall they can compete with the Sennheiser Momentum, Beyer 1350 etc.


----------



## RAFA

skolar311 said:


> EQ Settings on the X3 do not work with LO, only headphone out.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the EQ settings work with line-out, doesn't that indicate that it's not a "true" line-out? Wouldn't there have to be some internal functions controlling the signal?




I am not sure, but definitely changing the volume does not work either. Although for most people this is not an issue, but if the volume is changeable on the lineout, like on the ck4+ or dx50, I am never sure about what volume is best. In the end I take the loudest setting.


----------



## thanhld93

koston said:


> My stealth combo:
> 
> iPad Air 128GB Space Gray -> Centrance HiFi-M8 -> Fostex TH600


 

 Nice pic


----------



## miceblue

koston said:


> My stealth combo:
> 
> iPad Air 128GB Space Gray -> Centrance HiFi-M8 -> Fostex TH600



Holy. That's an iPad? I thought that was a digital slideshow device thingamabob. XD


----------



## gmahler2u

I love that Marisa Monte!


----------



## Skolar311

gikigill said:


> Pretty good job by Onkyo. Tyll seems to love them too and most importantly they compete with $300 cans but can be found for $130.
> 
> Sound wise they are on the slightly warmer side with a nice clean sound and they equalize well too. Bass is punchy, mids a tiny bit recessed and shimmering treble. Overall they can compete with the Sennheiser Momentum, Beyer 1350 etc.


 
  
 I've never had the pleasure of hearing a pair of Onkyo headphones! All I can say is that I love my Onkyo 7.2ch AVR 
  
 Beautiful looking headphones too, I might add.


----------



## gikigill

They are so good, I am getting the IEM too. Onkyo did get it right the first time and the detachable cable is simply marvelous. 
Overall a product that seems properly researched and developed before being introduced to the market unlike other companies where you are the beta tester.


----------



## cogsand gears

Same rig, different day. Removed the O rings and added some dual lock. Still not sure I like it.
  
 Edit - Not sure I like the dual lock, not the rig. The rigs very pleasing to my ears.


----------



## H20Fidelity

How are you liking those AX60 mate? Treating you well are they?


----------



## cogsand gears

h20fidelity said:


> How are you liking those AX60 mate? Treating you well are they?


 
 Indeed they are.
  
 Very fun and detailed. If the mids were a touch more forward they would be just right for me. However, from my limited experience of different IEM's, there the best I have tried.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cogsand gears said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> Very fun and detailed. If the mids were a touch more forward they would be just right for me. However, from my limited experience of different IEM's, there the best I have tried.




Wonderful immersive soundstage, makes the presentation quite a fun involving experience, they also layer very well. I have some pop tracks they did very well bringing out the hidden nuisances. They were however just a smidgen warm for my tastes. Enjoy them.


----------



## rudi0504

koston said:


> My stealth combo:
> 
> iPad Air 128GB Space Gray -> Centrance HiFi-M8 -> Fostex TH600




Congrats for your new iPad air 128 Gb and you Hi Fi M8 

My set up is same like your 

Source : IPad Air 128 Gb white 
Dac / Amp : Centrance Hi Fi M8
Headphone : Fistex TH 900
Cable : USB to lightning from japan 
Sq : audiophile sound quality with WAV music file 
IMO


----------



## KOSTON

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new iPad air 128 Gb and you Hi Fi M8
> 
> My set up is same like your
> 
> ...




Nice setup!!


----------



## woodcans

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new iPad air 128 Gb and you Hi Fi M8
> 
> My set up is same like your
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a similar setup. The m8 out to the tu-05 driving the th900's is a joyous combo.


----------



## Rl-s

Dx50 - RSA Intruder - JH13Freqphase
Thanks to Rudi for guidance on selecting the best portable amp for my Dx50! The sq is simply astounding!


----------



## rudi0504

koston said:


> Nice setup!!




Thank you 



woodcans said:


> I have a similar setup. The m8 out to the tu-05 driving the th900's is a joyous combo.




You use hp out from M8 to your TU 05 
It is nice set up


----------



## rudi0504

rl-s said:


> Dx50 - RSA Intruder - JH13Freqphase
> Thanks to Rudi for guidance on selecting the best portable amp for my Dx50! The sq is simply astounding!




You are welcome 
I am very happy that you like your new set up


----------



## JackDiesel

rl-s said:


> Dx50 - RSA Intruder - JH13Freqphase
> Thanks to Rudi for guidance on selecting the best portable amp for my Dx50! The sq is simply astounding!


 

 Are you using the DAC on the Intruder or just the amp? If you aren't using the DAC then what made you chose the Intruder over the SR-71b?


----------



## rudi0504

jackdiesel said:


> Are you using the DAC on the Intruder or just the amp? If you aren't using the DAC then what made you chose the Intruder over the SR-71b?




I think he use the dx 50 line out connect. To intruder as amp 

Dac from intruder is USB dac and can not support as android dac


----------



## Atomicus88

Pic of my rig:


----------



## Paul Graham

Nice to see the mint tins still doing the rounds! 
 May build another one next year.
  
 Well I thought I'ld rock it oldskool style on the way to the shops and back this evening -


----------



## woodcans

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> You use hp out from M8 to your TU 05
> It is nice set up




Yes, line out setting as per Centrance is gain 2 and volume max. Works very well.


----------



## puerrican85

atomicus88 said:


> Pic of my rig:


 
 Nice! Ever had issues taking that through security terminals?


----------



## sidrpm

paul graham said:


> Nice to see the mint tins still doing the rounds!
> May build another one next year.
> 
> Well I thought I'ld rock it oldskool style on the way to the shops and back this evening -


 
 Hi Paul,
  
 What exactly is this? Looks cool man.


----------



## Paul Graham

sidrpm said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> What exactly is this? Looks cool man.


 
  
 Thank You, Its a Panasonic RQ-SX11 compact cassette player.
 One of the Later slim models. Still works beautifully to this day


----------



## sidrpm

paul graham said:


> Thank You, Its a Panasonic RQ-SX11 compact cassette player.
> One of the Later slim models. Still works beautifully to this day


 
 Wow. I have not been so lucky with my cassette players.
  
 Still have a couple of working portable cd players and the SQ is very good out of these.


----------



## ratinox

paul graham said:


> Thank You, Its a Panasonic RQ-SX11 compact cassette player.



Cassette player? Isn't that what you used for personal and home computers before floppy disks were invented?


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## Cotnijoe

My companions helping me get through the brutal finals week!
  

  
 Bleck... bio...


----------



## snapple10




----------



## TekeRugburn

cotnijoe said:


> My companions helping me get through the brutal finals week!
> 
> 
> 
> Bleck... bio...


 

 genetics is cake...you'll do great


----------



## Atomicus88

puerrican85 said:


> Nice! Ever had issues taking that through security terminals?


 Nope, I do get some odd looks though.


----------



## Cotnijoe

tekerugburn said:


> genetics is cake...you'll do great


 
  
 ahahaha fingers crossed


----------



## JoeDoe

cotnijoe said:


> ahahaha fingers crossed




My finals/juries rig.


----------



## SkyBleu

cotnijoe said:


> My companions helping me get through the brutal finals week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooh, what amp?


----------



## Cotnijoe

That's the Heir Audio Rendition 1 i got during black friday. Really brings the bass extension i found lacking in the DX50.


----------



## Mimouille

Sounds great, on the cold side....


----------



## BillsonChang007

tekerugburn said:


>




Another XBA-4  but I am not a fan of their vocals though >.<


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Sounds great, *on the cold side.*...


 


 If you're running pure silver cable you might want to try high quality silver plated copper to add some warmth, or even better (and probably more to your tastes) silver/gold.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> If you're running pure silver cable you might want to try high quality silver plated copper to add some warmth, or even better (and probably more to your tastes) silver/gold.


 

 I am considering whiplash twag tcu hybrid as everybody seems to report it works wonders with the NT6...but some cold is nice too.


----------



## SkyBleu

New toy! 

I raise my challenge to you HD650 owners.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Never seen one of those players before in here.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> Never seen one of those players before in here. :tongue_smile:



Oh please. 

My one is special - It's the limited edition DX50 with the ALO Audio amp bands. Gives the player a warmer sound signature. You should try it, H20.


----------



## unkle

i love new iBasso FW


----------



## BucketInABucket

Me too


----------



## ostewart

My current on the go rig: Fiio X3 > Westone UM Pro30 (Colours match perfectly)


----------



## Don Lehrer

bucketinabucket said:


> Me too


 
 What headphones are those?


----------



## fuzzy1969

Picked up a Ibasso dx50 last week, pretty chuffed with it


----------



## Skolar311

ostewart said:


> My current on the go rig: Fiio X3 > Westone UM Pro30 (Colours match perfectly)


 
  
 Love the X3  But doesn't Dashboard Confessional make you feel slightly suicidal?


----------



## BucketInABucket

don lehrer said:


> What headphones are those?




Aedle VK-1 Carbon Limited Edition. Don't let the looks fool you, they are an excellent pair of cans


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

bucketinabucket said:


> Me too


 
  
 Oh, I'm quite interested in your impressions on the VK-1.  I want one in the standard sliver/tan combo...


----------



## ostewart

Yeah Dashboard Confessional is pretty depressing music but I love it! The emotion in his vocals is so genuine.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Here's my general impressions of these cans! 

Gears used: DX50 > Apex Glacier > VK-1 (compared with HD25 ALU and HD650)

Music listened to: 

 Jazz Audiophile Voices - Sway (testing female vocals and instrumental timbre as well as whether I can detect the faint background hiss)
 Lindsey Stirling - Shadows (testing bass impact, quality and speed and how the violin sounds)
 Hell Freezes Over - Hotel California (testing instrumental separation and timbre, soundstage size and accuracy and male vocals)
 Sword Art Online OP 2 - INNOCENCE (testing how horrible the treble is)

Out of the box they remind me of the HD25 in that they clamp hard. However, it is possible to bend the headband to widen the cans and make them more comfortable. I would assume you can also stretch them over books to more slowly change the fit of these cans. Once this is done, it's still not the most comfortable pair of cans I've worn but at least I can use them for a couple hours before my ears hurt too much. There's not much to say about the excellent build quality, everything you touch will be metal or leather (pleather in my case) and it looks wonderful but the pads will have inconsistencies because each pair is hand-made. The left pad on my personal set can be wriggled up and down in it's cup slightly, but it's just a minor gripe and doesn't really annoy me that much.

These cans have a fairly dark, very smooth and impactful sound signature that I think sounds good with multiple genres. The bass seems to be emphasized but it's done well. It's not as fast as, say, HD25 bass, but it hits hard and is beefy even in comparison with the HD650. Mids are clear and crisp and totally unaffected by the bass. Vocals sound smooth and full of character and aren't sibilant. There's a small peak in the treble but this is not a big deal as the rest of the sound signature is so wonderful to me. Soundstage is not massive but it's definitely there. It's very accurate and separation is excellent and the background is black as can be. These cans are technically good enough to pick out small details in songs but they are still musical and natural cans. However, these are quite revealing cans and bad recordings will sound BAD.


----------



## Don Lehrer

bucketinabucket said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your impresons, do you think that those are better than the HD25? I like my HD25 Originals, they are light, good sounding (in general als portable) and almost indestructible.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Soundwise, they are most definitely better than the HD25 original because they trump my HD25 ALU. They are about as portable too because neither fold up. However, the HD25 is far more rugged so I'd be more willing to stuff it into my bag than the VK-1. I would still chose the VK-1 over the HD25 though.


----------



## Ony38

mimouille said:


> Sounds great, on the cold side....


 

 Nice rig, definitly want to test the Miracle on this player!


----------



## Retrias

bucketinabucket said:


> Soundwise, they are most definitely better than the HD25 original because they trump my HD25 ALU. They are about as portable too because neither fold up. However, the HD25 is far more rugged so I'd be more willing to stuff it into my bag than the VK-1. I would still chose the VK-1 over the HD25 though.


 

 so they are better than the alu ? is this specific to the carbon edition or does the standard one sounds the same , definitely interested since I think the alu is some top quality headphones


----------



## BucketInABucket

retrias said:


> so they are better than the alu ? is this specific to the carbon edition or does the standard one sounds the same , definitely interested since I think the alu is some top quality headphones



Yes. In my opinion they are better in every way, but it might be because I prefer the sound signature. The carbon edition is identical to the standard edition in everything but looks. I just got it because I'm a stickler for black minimalist electronics


----------



## emusic13

Little Biscuit is so cute.


----------



## Makiah S

I agree that is adorable


----------



## rudi0504

My daughter and her husband just arrived with my new Toys

From left to right

Sony XBA - H3 > Sony USB Dac cable WMC - NWH10 > Sony Walkman WMZ - ZX1 > 2 Dac Amp PHA2 > screen protector F ZX1


----------



## dd92

My recent portable rig


 


AK100 + CORDA STEPDANCE


 


These combination sounds lovely.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> My daughter and her husband just arrived with my new Toys
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Sony XBA - H3 > Sony USB Dac cable WMC - NWH10 > Sony Walkman WMZ - ZX1 > 2 Dac Amp PHA2 > screen protector F ZX1


 
  
 Alright Rudi, I'll bite..... Why 2 PHA-2s?  One for each ear?


----------



## doublea71

I like how he's blaming family members for yet more new gear


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Congrats Rudi, just a little request for comparing the synergy between each portable DAC listed below while connecting them to *ALO Rx Mk3-B* / *iPad Air* combo for driving *Abyss AB-1266*
> 
> Portable DAC : Cyberlabs class solo tactical edition (*SE only*)
> 
> ...




Hi seeteeyou

Thank you 
I will do the comparison by this week end


----------



## rudi0504

[/quote]





buttuglyjeff said:


> Alright Rudi, I'll bite..... Why 2 PHA-2s?  One for each ear?




Thank you ButtUglyJeff
One is for me and one is for my best friend , he always help me to buy from japan 
Now is my turn help him to buy from japan 
I feel so guilty he can not get the Walkman WMZ ZX1, because in all shops in Tokyo was sold out



doublea71 said:


> I like how he's blaming family members for yet more new gear




Thank you doublea71
Please don't follow my way 



seeteeyou said:


> Yeah, our parents gave us good ears for enjoying great music so we should know what the deal is.




Thank you seeteeyou
I like to hear the latest audio gear , the only way I must buy them
Maybe I have new power syndrome hahaha 
Please don't follow my way , your wife would be angry


----------



## doublea71

I was honestly kidding, Rudi. Forgive me for poking fun at you - I do admire you for not letting anybody's comments bother you while always being polite and well-mannered. You may be a headphone addict, but you are a good chap.


----------



## TekeRugburn

emusic13 said:


> Little Biscuit is so cute.




Nice cable there... Looks great!


----------



## rudi0504

doublea71 said:


> I was honestly kidding, Rudi. Forgive me for poking fun at you - I do admire you for not letting anybody's comments bother you while always being polite and well-mannered. You may be a headphone addict, but you are a good chap.




It is ok doublea71
Nobody is perfect in audio world


----------



## Sorensiim

dd92 said:


> My recent portable rig
> 
> AK100 + CORDA STEPDANCE
> 
> ...


 
 Great shots!


----------



## Don Lehrer

rudi0504 said:


> It is ok doublea71
> Nobody is perfect in audio world


 
  
 But you´re getting real close Rudi, nice to see your new equipment and the way you share your thoughts, thanks


----------



## Sorensiim

I swapped the connectors on one of my Heir Magnus cables tonight (no more memory wire, yay!) and while I was at it I removed the barrel from the angled Neutrik plug for it to better match my tiny IC.

  

  

  
 Is there a cable OCD support group here on Head-Fi?


----------



## thegrobe

sorensiim said:


> I swapped the connectors on one of my Heir Magnus cables tonight (no more memory wire, yay!) and while I was at it I removed the barrel from the angled Neutrik plug for it to better match my tiny IC.
> 
> 
> Is there a cable OCD support group here on Head-Fi?


 
  
 Very nice work.....AND ...great minds think alike. I can't stand the memory wire and glasses/sunglasses. I replaced my 8.A Magnus end with the same type connector you did. Then the 4.A got this homebrew chop-shop connector:
  

  
 And in the spirit of chopping up perfectly good Neutrik plugs - There's my DIY lightning digital dock for the M8 that I posted here before. This time a new one with  a super low-profile USB end and braided mil-spec SPC wire. Then a 4 pin Neutrik XLR modded to 'low profile" to make the M8 a little more pocket friendly. Dang, in hindsight I wish I had gone with the RSA connector as I only use the M8 with CIEM's. Also the bonus of not such a giant termination hanging off the CEIM cable. Less than half the size. Actually fits in my little Brainwavs IEM case now. 
  

  
  

  

  
 The whole rig is a lot more pocket friendly
  

  
 Oh, and Soren I nominate you president of OCD cable support group.


----------



## Sorensiim

Wow, seriously nice work! Glad to see I'm not the only one shortening everything as much as possible


----------



## audionewbi

cotnijoe said:


> ahahaha fingers crossed


can i ask what cable you are using for your asg-2?


----------



## Cotnijoe

DHC fusion iem cable. Its honestly kind of an overkill for the ASG2 but i was pretty interested in the idea behind the cable so i though id put in the extra 60 or 70 dollars for it


----------



## H20Fidelity

Abolustley loving this little set up atm.

 These new Yamaha HPH MT220 Studio Monitors are super worthy imo! I can't enough of these bad boys.


----------



## Dymloslouire

rudi0504 said:


> My daughter and her husband just arrived with my new Toys
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Sony XBA - H3 > Sony USB Dac cable WMC - NWH10 > Sony Walkman WMZ - ZX1 > 2 Dac Amp PHA2 > screen protector F ZX1


 
 still waiting for your impression, sir Rudi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 personally want to know how the ZX1 went agaist the higher ups like Hibino/AK120


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

my frd helped me to get these from U.S.
 have not had the energy nor time to mod these to balance yet... still using the stock cable...
 no burn in, ootb beautiful neutral sound... the best synergy so far is using them with kojo km01 brass amp..
 maybe the last purchase in 2013


----------



## skalkman

My first IEM setup. Got the W4r some days ago and will probably be selling them. For the price of a pair of HD600 these are proper *****. Guess they sound good for an IEM but i was still hoping for a bit more. 
  
 (Shot with the LG Nexus 5. Not the usual fancy DSLR shot but it will have to do.)


----------



## Sorensiim

skalkman said:


> My first IEM setup. Got the W4r some days ago and will probably be selling them. For the price of a pair of HD600 these are proper *****. Guess they sound good for an IEM but i was still hoping for a bit more.
> 
> (Shot with the LG Nexus 5. Not the usual fancy DSLR shot but it will have to do.)


 
 There are way better iems out there


----------



## skalkman

sorensiim said:


> There are way better iems out there


 
 Well, yes. Sure, there is always something better.
 I just impulsed the W4r:s and was expecting crisp, clean and clear tones straight out of my FiiO X3, well let's say that the search is still on.
 Have been eying up the Heir 4.Ai. But I'm not sure if i should go for them or not. Kinda feel discouraged from getting IEM:s now.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skalkman said:


> Well, yes. Sure, there is always something better.
> I just impulsed the W4r:s and was expecting *crisp, clean and clear tones* straight out of my FiiO X3, well let's say that the search is still on.
> Have been eying up the Heir  4.Ai. But I'm not sure if i should go for them or not. kinda fell discouraged from getting IEM:s now.


 

 You could spend $200 and achieve such a sound, with Dunu's DN-1000 hybrid which I rate higher than Westone 4. Or possibly T-Peos H-200. Westone 4 is rather warm in the mid range and a little veiled to protect fatigue, it was never going to be crystal clear and clean,  owning two pairs for some strange reason I always found them more focused for relaxing more than your typical energetic presentation. Something like the Dunu has that crystal clear sound you're looking for without spending a bucket load. Wasn't a fan of Heir 3Ai, won't even go there.......

 Goodluck on your search...


----------



## gikigill

NWZ-A828-->Headstage Arrow 4G-->JVC FX700/Monster Gratitudes.
  
 The Gratitudes are a smashing combination, I mean DAT BASS!!!
  
 Got them from Amazon for only $60,


----------



## TekeRugburn

skalkman said:


> Well, yes. Sure, there is always something better.
> I just impulsed the W4r:s and was expecting crisp, clean and clear tones straight out of my FiiO X3, well let's say that the search is still on.
> Have been eying up the Heir 4.Ai. But I'm not sure if i should go for them or not. Kinda feel discouraged from getting IEM:s now.


 
  
 ever think it maybe the dap?


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> You could spend $200 and achieve such a sound, with Dunu's DN-1000 hybrid which I rate higher than Westone 4. Or possibly T-Peos H-200. Westone 4 is rather warm in the mid range and a little veiled to protect fatigue, it was never going to be crystal clear and clean,  owning two pairs for some strange reason I always found them more focused for relaxing more than your typical energetic presentation. Something like the Dunu has that crystal clear sound you're looking for without spending a bucket load. Wasn't a fan of Heir 3Ai, won't even go there.......
> 
> 
> Goodluck on your search...


+1 on the DN-1000.


----------



## Berkovajazz

gikigill said:


> NWZ-A828-->Headstage Arrow 4G-->JVC FX700/Monster Gratitudes.
> 
> The Gratitudes are a smashing combination, I mean DAT BASS!!!
> 
> Got them from Amazon for only $60,


 

 What do you like more FX700 or Gratitudes?
 I was having FX500 lot of years ago(they were super phones to me that time), now my main phones are Gratitudes and i love them, especially with amping and HFM601LE.


----------



## Paul Graham

tekerugburn said:


> ever think it maybe the dap?


 
  


tekerugburn said:


> ever think it maybe the dap?


 
  
 Could possibly be. 
 I don't know what the X3 sounds like but I know the E11 is awful,
 I couldn't even run iem's off it as it made my ears bleed! ( Not literally! lol )
 The E17 sounds far better but still wasn't great with in ears.
 What DAC does the X3 use???


----------



## yugopotamia

midnight setup.


----------



## Skolar311

paul graham said:


> Could possibly be.
> I don't know what the X3 sounds like but I know the E11 is awful,
> I couldn't even run iem's off it as it made my ears bleed! ( Not literally! lol )
> The E17 sounds far better but still wasn't great with in ears.
> What DAC does the X3 use???


 
  
 The X3 has a Wolfson WM8470 24-bit/192khz DAC. It sounds incredible, honestly. Through the headphone out and from LO. Very close to the DAC in your Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100. I believe it's just a step down, but it's portable also!
  
 And the E11 is just an amp with no DAC, so if it sounded bad then you might want to consider your source or check your gain settings?. I found that the E11 with iPod or any other DAP provided a pleasant experience. But to each their own.
  
 But I stand by my X3. I love it. When paired with my FiiO E12, my HD600's absolutely sing. Loud and clear!


----------



## gikigill

berkovajazz said:


> What do you like more FX700 or Gratitudes?
> 
> I was having FX500 lot of years ago(they were super phones to me that time), now my main phones are Gratitudes and i love them, especially with amping and HFM601LE.


No doubt the Gratitudes are the better ones.


----------



## TekeRugburn

gikigill said:


> No doubt the Gratitudes are the better ones.




Gratitudes are good, but I think the fx700 are a couple steps above it.


----------



## DMinor

Just when I thought I had collected enough of these iPod 5g's, this dude wanted to donate his like-new still in box 80GB. I had no choice. The back plate still looks brand new with a protective plastic cover.
  
 Once I throw in a pair of my ATF audio pills this thing will sound fantastic. I feel guilty about being the only one who owns this specific mod. I mean the mod along with that lod has miraculously "perfected" the sound to these ears. Now I have to lower my amp volume by half compared to other caps I have tried, so you get an idea on how the sound is fuller with distinctly more extended bass on both ends.The caps just bring more energy to the sound.


----------



## rudi0504

On my way to try the best synergy 

I have AB Ing between

Source : Sony WMZ ZX 1 vs
iPhone 4S mod as my favorite dap
iPad Air my latest dap
Dac / Amp : Sony PHA 2 with HIGH gain setting
Headphone : LCD 3 with Stephan Audio Art balance 4 pin cable
Sennheiser HD 700 with after market cable from japan
Ultrasone Signature Pro with oyaide after market cable
Ultrasone Signature DJ with oyaide after market cable

Cable : 4 pin female to mini male mini


----------



## Don Lehrer

dminor said:


> Just when I thought I had collected enough of these iPod 5g's, this dude wanted to donate his like-new still in box 80GB. I had no choice. The back plate still looks brand new with a protective plastic cover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 You´re a lucky guy, you don´t want anymore and you get one free, I should start doing the same. I don´t want more headphones, I don´t want more headphones, I don´t want more headphones...


----------



## DMinor

don lehrer said:


> You´re a lucky guy, you don´t want anymore and you get one free, I should start doing the same. I don´t want more headphones, I don´t want more headphones, I don´t want more headphones...


 
  
 I have only one pair of ears so I only need one pair of phones. The headphones are out of my choices due to comfort issue (pressure, sweaty) personally and I can't put them on for longer than 10 minutes. So iem's are the only choice. Never been a fan of ciem's as my ugly ears don't match those beautiful art pieces. So universal iem's are the only things left. Once I found the iems I like it's hard to switch to another so called "sound signature".
  
 I have said long ago here, the dap is the most critical piece of the audio puzzle. The amp and phones can't clean the garbage coming out of your dap. So if your dap is inferior, there is only so much you can do after that.


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> Just when I thought I had collected enough of these iPod 5g's, this dude wanted to donate his like-new still in box 80GB. I had no choice. The back plate still looks brand new with a protective plastic cover.
> 
> Once I throw in a pair of my ATF audio pills this thing will sound fantastic. I feel guilty about being the only one who owns this specific mod. I mean the mod along with that lod has miraculously "perfected" the sound to these ears. Now I have to lower my amp volume by half compared to other caps I have tried, so you get an idea on how the sound is fuller with distinctly more extended bass on both ends.The caps just bring more energy to the sound.


 
 ATF pills??


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


> ATF pills??


 
  
 ATF = Anti Terrorism Force. These special audio pills track/collect all frequencies of sound coming out of the dac and then make them audible to human ears. Thus a fuller, more extended and energetic sounding without compromising sound clarity, details and instrument separations. The treble is also extended on both ends but milky smooth and elastic. The mids are the lushest to die for. The LOD is also my ATF weapon using special cotton (enough hint) for breathing. The end results are excitements like watching air MJ flying. Hope I have not confused you.


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> ATF = Anti Terrorism Force. These special audio pills track/collect all frequencies of sound coming out of the dac and then make them audible to human ears. Thus a fuller, more extended and energetic sounding without compromising sound clarity, details and instrument separations. The treble is also extended on both ends but milky smooth and elastic. The mids are the lushest to die for. The LOD is also my ATF weapon using special cotton (enough hint) for breathing. The end results are excitements like watching air MJ flying. Hope I have not confused you.




Lol


----------



## mvrk10256

Away from computer "portable"


----------



## rudi0504

I just try what Jeff recommendation as follow :
Source : sony WM ZX1
Dac / Amp : Centrance Hi Fi M 8
Iem : sony XBA H 3
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
Cable : USB to USB A wire world ultra violet to hi Fi M
USB to DAC Sony to Sony WM ZX 1

Sound quality
High : more refine and better clarity , it is not harsh at all ,
Cymbals more natural and detail
Mid : more sweet and natural
Bass : better in detail and very clean bass sq , better impact as well
Separation : wth hi Fi M8 improve
Soundstage : more 3 D like you feel in big concert hall

Conculsion : so far excellent synergy between Sony WM ZX1 and Hi Fi M 8 use USB dac function
 And this set up more to detail and bright site than dark or warm site , it is very good fir dark 
 Sounding headphone or iems 

IMO


----------



## audionewbi

Here is what I am confused at, should it matter what we connect to the M8 as long as the input signal to the M8 is digital?


----------



## rudi0504

My fiend Alex diy best set up 

Source : Ak 100 as pure transport mod 
Dac : ibasso DB 2 mod 
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 as power amp 
Pre amp : ALO International mod 
Headphone : hd 650 
 LCD 3

Cable :
Ak 100 yo ibasso DB 2 use : coax cable diy
DB 2 to Ko Jo km 1 use : mini to mini diy
Ko Jo km 01 to ALO international use : mini to mini diy 

Sound quality : like desktop set up , so power full and excellent sq 
 The best portable set up I ever heard so far for hard to drive headphone like Abyss 1266

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## matthewh133

rudi0504 said:


>


 


 OK there's no way in hell that can be considered "portable"


----------



## miceblue

My desktop rig is more portable than that. T_T


----------



## gikigill

That stopped being portable a long time ago.
Why would you need a preamp when you have a DAC?


----------



## matthewh133

miceblue said:


> My desktop rig is more portable than that. T_T


 


 Agreed, I really don't see the point in that rig at all.. so much redundancy.
  


gikigill said:


> That stopped being portable a long time ago.
> Why would you need a preamp when you have a DAC?


 
  
 One of those cases of people getting far too carried away..


----------



## gikigill

If I can't hold it comfortably in one hand, it's not portable. A Fiio X3 with an iBasso PB2 is the maximum for me.


----------



## SkyBleu

gikigill said:


> That stopped being portable a long time ago.
> Why would you need a preamp when you have a DAC?


 
 because $$$.


----------



## gikigill

skybleu said:


> because $$$.


 

 Because double amping/DACing = fail.


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> because $$$.


 
  
 Do I detect a hint of jealousy? ....


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> Do I detect a hint of jealousy? ....


 
 Oh plz, Lee.
  
 If I wanted some amps, I could grab a few, and _still _have some cash left over to fly to Hawaii and relax by your beaches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


gikigill said:


> Because double amping/DACing = fail.


 
 Sadly, double amping was never proven to be a failure


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> Oh plz, Lee.
> 
> If I wanted some amps, I could grab a few, and _still _have some cash left over to fly to Hawaii and relax by your beaches.
> 
> ...


 
  
 lol.


----------



## miceblue

skybleu said:


> gikigill said:
> 
> 
> > Because double amping/DACing = fail.
> ...



I don't understand double amping. I had a conversation via PM about double amping the Clip Zip with the JDS Labs C5.


> All righty. Thanks for letting me know about this combo. I purchased a 64 GB microSDXC card on Black Friday and I just loaded it up with some music for this test.
> 
> Sansa Clip Zip -> V-MODA Crossfade M-100
> or
> ...




So double amping actually helped in that case...but why and how? o.0


[rule]
Just to re-confirm, this does work with the Clip Zip, but it has to be re-formatted to FAT32.


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> lol.




 lol.


----------



## SkyBleu

miceblue said:


> I don't understand double amping. I had a conversation via PM about double amping the Clip Zip with the JDS Labs C5.
> So double amping actually helped in that case...but why and how? o.0


 
 Me neither, to be honest, haha.
  
 Well, there's no proof that double-amping shouldn't be giving us an improvement over not double-amping. Our trusty reviewer, ClieOS said it himself that double-amping isn't bad, but rather beneficial (Lost the quote somewhere). 
  
 Time for you to head over the Sound Science threads to find out for us, why


----------



## gikigill

Double amping leads to a lowering of the SNR. Double DACing colours the sound
  
 Not audible but not desirable either especially if you use high quality amps and interconnects.
  
 Ruins the whole chain since its a high noise high current to a high noise high transfer instead of the low noise, low current of a line-out to a high noise high current.


----------



## SkyBleu

gikigill said:


> Double amping leads to a lowering of the SNR. Double DACing colours the sound
> 
> Not audible but not desirable either especially if you use high quality amps and interconnects.
> 
> Ruins the whole chain since its a high noise high current to a high noise high transfer instead of the low noise, low current of a line-out to a high noise high current.


 
 Ah, I see what you're getting at. We're getting too specific here, and you've got me lost


----------



## gikigill

Basically its like this:
  
 AMP(High Noise)---AMP (High Noise) = Distortion due to excess current from 2 amps.
  
 Line Out(Low Noise,Low Output)---Amp(High Noise,High Output)= No distortion unless amp is poor quality.
  
 A line out is usually 2-3volts or less compared to an amp like iBasso PB2 which can do 20-30volts.
  
 An Arrow 4G is about 12volts (might be wrong) and its a dinky little thing.
  
 Imagine a PB2 feeding a PB2. Actually dont even imagine that, just makes my grind my teeth.
  
 My car stereo is 1100w RMS (500w components and 600w subwoofer) fed by 8V preamps and the gain/volume on the 3 amps is barely at 2/10.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Was that optical output from AK100 or REALLY coaxial mod like this AK100 B-Spec from Japan?
> 
> http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/blog/?p=10319
> 
> ...




Ak 100 mod as pure 100 % transport , he mod the line in to coax out and hp out remain optical out 

I don't know about japan ak 100 B .

My friend at singapore Mook saw somebody done the same thing like my friend , without dac 
Ak 100 / ak 120 > A2P TU 05 > Ko Jo Km 01 volume turn to the max 
I will post later the picture 

You will hear the sq different with Ko Jo km 01 in the middle 

Please try it


----------



## rudi0504

matthewh133 said:


> OK there's no way in hell that can be considered "portable" :tongue_smile:




You are right , our goal is only how far portable amp can push nearly desktop amp


----------



## lee730

rudi0504 said:


> You are right , our goal is only how far portable amp can push nearly desktop amp


 

 Have you tried the S-mod yet Rudi?


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> My desktop rig is more portable than that. T_T







gikigill said:


> That stopped being portable a long time ago.
> Why would you need a preamp when you have a DAC?







matthewh133 said:


> Agreed, I really don't see the point in that rig at all.. so much redundancy.
> 
> 
> One of those cases of people getting far too carried away..







gikigill said:


> If I can't hold it comfortably in one hand, it's not portable. A Fiio X3 with an iBasso PB2 is the maximum for me.







skybleu said:


> because $$$.







gikigill said:


> Because double amping/DACing = fail.







lee730 said:


> Do I detect a hint of jealousy? ....







skybleu said:


> Oh plz, Lee.
> 
> If I wanted some amps, I could grab a few, and _still_ have some cash left over to fly to Hawaii and relax by your beaches.
> Sadly, double amping was never proven to be a failure







miceblue said:


> I don't understand double amping. I had a conversation via PM about double amping the Clip Zip with the JDS Labs C5.
> So double amping actually helped in that case...but why and how? o.0
> 
> 
> ...







skybleu said:


> Me neither, to be honest, haha.
> 
> Well, there's no proof that double-amping shouldn't be giving us an improvement over not double-amping. Our trusty reviewer, ClieOS said it himself that double-amping isn't bad, but rather beneficial (Lost the quote somewhere).
> 
> Time for you to head over the Sound Science threads to find out for us, why







gikigill said:


> Double amping leads to a lowering of the SNR. Double DACing colours the sound
> 
> Not audible but not desirable either especially if you use high quality amps and interconnects.
> 
> Ruins the whole chain since its a high noise high current to a high noise high transfer instead of the low noise, low current of a line-out to a high noise high current.







skybleu said:


> Ah, I see what you're getting at. We're getting too specific here, and you've got me lost







gikigill said:


> Basically its like this:
> 
> AMP(High Noise)---AMP (High Noise) = Distortion due to excess current from 2 amps.
> 
> ...




Thank you all for the comment 
 Our goal is only how far can we drive portable set u nearly desktop amp in term sq bad power wise 

The secret in this set up is Ko Jo KM 01 amp


----------



## SkyBleu

gikigill said:


> Basically its like this:
> 
> AMP(High Noise)---AMP (High Noise) = Distortion due to excess current from 2 amps.
> 
> ...


 
 Like I've said, you've lost me when we got specific Sorry, haha..I tried to comprehend..
  
 Imagine..a stack of 20 PB2's! Cringing now?


----------



## gikigill

Try the Neco V4 amp Rudi, very affordable and performs like a desktop amp. 20v of swing and powers nicely from iBasso DB2.
  
 Powers almost anything with authority.


----------



## gikigill

skybleu said:


> Like I've said, you've lost me when we got specific Sorry, haha..I tried to comprehend..
> 
> Imagine..a stack of 20 PB2's! Cringing now?


 

 Nope, just imagining nails across a chalkboard.
  
 Better yet a cat scratching a chalkboard


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Me neither, to be honest, haha.
> 
> Well, there's no proof that double-amping shouldn't be giving us an improvement over not double-amping. Our trusty reviewer*, ClieOS said it himself that double-amping isn't bad*, but rather beneficial (Lost the quote somewhere).
> 
> Time for you to head over the Sound Science threads to find out for us, why


 


 I believe I keep that quote bookmarked for special occasions. And might I say very much agree with ClieOS.

Double amping


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Thanks Rudi for showing us the creative way of using kojo amp as preamp. I spent an hour today using x3mod lo to kojo (max vol) po to my deskstop amp.. Adding a bit of kojo brass flavour to my hd650. Very fun and distortion free.
When set to max vol po, kojo has less power than x3 1.7V lo. 
I will try to use with hm901 later. 
AnakChan is right, the lo of hm901 is very powrful.. I think maybe full 2.0V


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you all my friends to share your opinion

The important point on this set up is Ko Jo KM 01 Amp

Ak 100 transport with optical out > ibasso DB 2 line out > Ko Jo KM 01 line in volume maxx hp out > ALO International line In> ALO international 
Hp out

Sq excellent 

At Mook Singapore headphone festival 

Ak 100 stock hp out > Ko Jo KM 01 line in volume maxx , use hp out > A2P line in > hp out 

Sq is excellent too

Please try it who own Ko Jo KM 01 amp our experience 
You will surprise how the SQ improvement 

Note :
If your amp is not as good as Ko Jo KM 01 ,this is not so good for double amping.

Our opinion


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Have you tried the S-mod yet Rudi?




Thank you Lee for sharing 
No I haven't heard S-mod from RWA as transport 
Nobody has here


----------



## shotgunshane

Every time you add an amp after a portable dac, you are 'double amping'. Almost all portable dacs use an opamp, or other amp stage, to get to line level. Many home systems have pre-amps feeding power amps. Double amping issues are grossly over generalized.


----------



## meat01

I thought this was the pictures of your portable rig, but I all I see is walls of text on double amping. Is it too much to ask someone to post a double amping thread and post pictures in this one?


----------



## rudi0504

gikigill said:


> Try the Neco V4 amp Rudi, very affordable and performs like a desktop amp. 20v of swing and powers nicely from iBasso DB2.
> 
> Powers almost anything with authority.




Thank you for your suggestion 
We don't have any store your Neco V4


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks Rudi for showing us the creative way of using kojo amp as preamp. I spent an hour today using x3mod lo to kojo (max vol) po to my deskstop amp.. Adding a bit of kojo brass flavour to my hd650. Very fun and distortion free.
> When set to max vol po, kojo has less power than x3 1.7V lo.
> I will try to use with hm901 later.
> AnakChan is right, the lo of hm901 is very powrful.. I think maybe full 2.0V




You are welcome 
Ko Jo KM 01 is very good amp


----------



## vincent215

Rudi, can you comment on the sound of your new sony IEM?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

vincent215 said:


> Rudi, can you comment on the sound of your new sony IEM?




My Sony hybrid XBA H 3 Sound Quality 

Source : Sony Walkman WM ZX 1
Dac / Amp : Centrance Hi Fi M8
Iems : Sony XBA H 3
Cable : USB to USB A 
 Sony USB 

High : very clear m clean and detail 
Mid : natural and analog midrange , sound so full for iem like headphone 
Bass : very Good bass detail and very deep bass impact 
Separation : very good that you can hear the music placement in the right place 
Soundstage : 3 D soundstage , sound like from out site your head 

I love this set up for long listening 

Minus : Sony XBA H 3 fitting is not so good and can not use for sleeping 

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Quick question regarding 3.5mm coaxial connectors, are they always *mono* like the ones found on HM-801 and HDP-R10 or otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same adapter like your in 3,5 mm mono to RCA mono for my ibasso Dac DB 2

Out site to in site :

Black color : Shunyata Ztrone coax cable 
Blue Color : from Canada mono RCA to stereo mini 3,5 mm
Red white Color : Venture Craft mono RCA to mono RCA with jvc adapter 3,5 mm mono


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Actually that's ONLY available directly from Neco's eBay store so please get that soon with the ADA4627 option as well as 3.5-mm headphone jack
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/neco_soundlab/m.html
> 
> ...




Thank you for your information


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> No problem, we should all thank you for introducing us to your way of adding preamp.
> 
> There's yet another interesting portable amp with very powerful output and a nice match for the ODAC
> 
> ...




I have heard portaphile 627 and 627 x 
As pre amp Ko Jo KM 01 is the best now 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

I want share two pictures that use Ko Jo KM01 as pre amp

Ak 100 + Ko Jo KM 01 + 



White color is battery power charger 

Ak 100 as pure transport + ibasso dac db2 + Ko Jo KM 01 + ALO international


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## angelsblood

rudi0504 said:


>


 
  
 Wow Rudi! beast of a stack! Big mac of all burgers!
  
 Do you set the kojo volume to max when using as preamp?


----------



## rudi0504

angelsblood said:


> Wow Rudi! beast of a stack! Big mac of all burgers!
> 
> Do you set the kojo volume to max when using as preamp?




Thank you 
Yes I set the volume from Ko Jo to max as pre amp


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Great, we'll look forward to your comparison between the powerful Neco V4 and KM01-BRASS then.
> 
> There's another super crazy high power amp card for HM-901/HM-801 to be available in 2014 and that should be called U235 card with whopping 6V output
> 
> ...




About your question I will answer by tomorrow

I am sorry , I have not tried your dsd music file to drive my abyss


----------



## lee730

Rudi do yourself a favor and audition or get an AK120-S. It is just sick .


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

My friend has planing to do like your idea on his O2 
I will let you know if already finish his balance O2


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Rather impressed with this R3 dual dynamic by Brainwavs coming out my Studio.
 The rather strange looking acoustic chamber gives them a unique soundstage experience.
 Their aluminum housing also seems to reflect in their timbre. 
 Not bad at all for $129 offering. The fit may not be everyone's cup of tea but if you can get it right you'll be rewarded.


----------



## audiofreakie

seeteeyou said:


> We could also take advantage of the balanced output of RWAK120-B and go for perform something like this:
> 
> RWAK120-B > 4-pin TRRS to RSA balanced cable > Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Duet > RSA to RSA balanced cable > ALO Rx Mk3-B+ > balanced headphone cable
> 
> ...






seeteeyou said:


> Is that the same friend who helped you with both iPhone 4S mod and DB-2 mod?
> 
> I wonder what would it costs to build a solid brass case by your friend versus getting that done for O2 with 3D printers. Then the case could be gold-plated afterwards instead of always wrapping the amp with a piece of cloth.
> 
> Something similar could be done for the housing/chasis of an iPhone or Sony NW-ZX1 etc. Instead of 24K gold like the ones from Gold & Co. London, we'll just go for solid brass if that were actually changing the sound.




Any info/page how to split the channel? Im curious since I have 2 same amps


----------



## Sorensiim

audiofreakie said:


> Any info/page how to split the channel? Im curious since I have 2 same amps


 
  
 +1! I should be able to source two matching amps as well...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

+1 does splitting require the source is a balance line/phone out?


----------



## TekeRugburn

h20fidelity said:


> Rather impressed with this R3 dual dynamic by Brainwavs coming out my Studio.
> 
> The rather strange looking acoustic chamber gives them a unique soundstage experience.
> 
> ...




Totally agree was pleasantly surprised by them


----------



## Paul Graham

I sold my Grado SR60's a little while ago to a dear friend from school.
 I do miss them but its nice to see they've gone to a good home and introduced another friend to the hobby  
  
 Sorry about your wallet Dave! lol 
  
 iPod Touch.
 Unknown Interconnect.
 Just Audio AHA-120.
 Grado SR60.
  

  

  
 He is a member here but I don't know his username yet lol!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## SkyBleu

paul graham said:


> I sold my Grado SR60's a little while ago to a dear friend from school.
> I do miss them but its nice to see they've gone to a good home and introduced another friend to the hobby
> 
> Sorry about your wallet Dave! lol
> ...



*__*
AHA-120 *drools*


----------



## JoeDoe

Where it all started.
  

 No expensive amps. No external DACs. No overpriced ICs. Just an iPod and a pair of on-ears (granted the first time, they were PortaPros...)


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> Where it all started.
> 
> 
> 
> No expensive amps. No external DACs. No overpriced ICs. Just an iPod and a pair of on-ears (granted the first time, they were PortaPros...)




Those were the days, before addiction kicked in with a healthy wallet in hand. Before curiosity began playing chess with audiophile devils.


----------



## TekeRugburn

my humble beginning


----------



## JoeDoe

What amp is that?


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> What amp is that?




Damn... Have I been here that long? 

It's the original alo rx amp. Still to this day the best pairing with my jh13.

Jerry Harvey even said the amp of choice with the jh13 is the alo rx. Might have changed now with all the new amps


----------



## JoeDoe

tekerugburn said:


> Damn... Have I been here that long?
> 
> It's the original alo rx amp. Still to this day the best pairing with my jh13.
> 
> Jerry Harvey even said the amp of choice with the jh13 is the alo rx. Might have changed now with all the new amps




Gotcha. Well if your humble beginning was an ALO RX, IPC, and TF10s, I'd say you got started off on the right foot!


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> Gotcha. Well if your humble beginning was an ALO RX, IPC, and TF10s, I'd say you got started off on the right foot!


 
  
 yeah always been one of those guys that believed in starting off big.  I dunno what IPC is what sounds good lol.  The tf10 was the from the amazon 99 dollar fire sale.... got like 3 of those suckers haha


----------



## droseman

That's my rig...

It was tested against a fiio Mont Blanc, and it was like night and day in terms of sound quality. It drives the grados well, which the iPod couldn't on its own.

Thanks to Paul for the upload, it turns out that I had been browsing on head if but hadn't set an account up, so thanks for the prod mate.

Dave


----------



## droseman

droseman said:


> That's my rig...
> 
> It was tested against a fiio Mont Blanc, and it was like night and day in terms of sound quality. It drives the grados well, which the iPod couldn't on its own.
> 
> ...




As it's now further up the forum, mine is the just audio AHA-120 with the Grado SR60s...


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha No worries mate! Glad to have introduced you to an awesome ( even if it stings the wallet ) hobby 
 I have to say that Amp looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Greed

Loving these combos. Don't see any changes for awhile...


----------



## TekeRugburn

greed said:


> Loving these combos. Don't see any changes for awhile...


 
  
 that lits cable looks amazing!


----------



## Greed

tekerugburn said:


> that lits cable looks amazing!


 
  
 I'm really enjoying it. The design is definitely state of the art. Looks awesome as well.


----------



## TekeRugburn

greed said:


> I'm really enjoying it. The design is definitely state of the art. Looks awesome as well.


 
  litz cables are old technology tho.... if memory serves me right Tesla came up with the idea.  
  
 I sourced some Litz copper in clear and black and litz spc all from DHC.  
  
 Don't know what to build yet.


----------



## Greed

tekerugburn said:


> litz cables are old technology tho.... if memory serves me right Tesla came up with the idea.
> 
> I sourced some Litz copper in clear and black and litz spc all from DHC.
> 
> Don't know what to build yet.


 
  
 Oh wasn't talking about Litz but the Fusion design by DHC. I've been a long time believer in Litz over everything else currently out there.


----------



## TekeRugburn

greed said:


> Oh wasn't talking about Litz but the Fusion design by DHC. I've been a long time believer in Litz over everything else currently out there.


 
  
 oh hahahaha; i see.  litz is good stuff


----------



## audionewbi

Leave while you can 





tekerugburn said:


> my humble beginning


----------



## TekeRugburn

audionewbi said:


> Leave while you can




That's a picture years ago lol.


----------



## audionewbi

tekerugburn said:


> That's a picture years ago lol.


 
 I just saw your signature, I guess now is too late for a cure


----------



## SkyBleu

audionewbi said:


> I just saw your signature, I guess now is too late for a *cure *


 
 There. is. no. cure. for. audiophile. addiction.


----------



## BillsonChang007

skybleu said:


> There. is. no. cure. for. audiophile. addiction.



There is actually a solution. 
1) Delete ALL your music files from everywhere
2) Sale all your audio gears
3) Dont listen to any audio gears for a week

3 step only, but its not easy xD


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> There is actually a solution.
> 1) Delete ALL your music files from everywhere
> 2) Sale all your audio gears
> 3) Dont listen to any audio gears for a week
> ...


 
 You forgot what follows "Step 3"...acts of uncontrollable self-harm.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

billsonchang007 said:


> There is actually a solution.
> 1) Delete ALL your music files from everywhere
> 2) Sale all your audio gears
> 3) Dont listen to any audio gears for a week
> ...


 

 I think you can skip step 1. Listening to music and head-fi addiction are sometimes unrelated... I have many friends who enjoy a wide variety of music but have no interest in constantly upgrading gear....


----------



## SkyBleu

rudi0504 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rudi, how are you connecting the AK100 to the DB2? 
Don't worry. I just realised the DB2 doesn't have 3.5mm Line-In.

In that case..what's that thing above the Single-ended line out? Seems like a volume pot?


----------



## Paul Graham

The DB2 DOES have a 3.5 single ended line in.


----------



## Paul Graham

skybleu said:


> There. is. no. cure. for. audiophile. addiction.


 
 THIS.


----------



## SkyBleu

paul graham said:


> The DB2 DOES have a 3.5 single ended line in.


 
 it does? Where?


----------



## Paul Graham

skybleu said:


> it does? Where?


 
 Lol, Sorry it doesn't does it! 
 I was thinking PB2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Anyway, Honeymoon rig - 
  

  
 iPod Classic was on charge, Hense why the 5.5g Vid is on the stack. Just had a longer LOD going from it, To the PB2.
 I always have a back up plan lol.


----------



## SkyBleu

paul graham said:


> Lol, Sorry it doesn't does it!
> I was thinking PB2.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Told ya.


----------



## Mimouille

greed said:


> Loving these combos. Don't see any changes for awhile...


 
 Damn you beat me to it ! Hifiman 901 balanced card > DHC Fusion TRRS termination > Spiral Ears SE-5 balanced


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Rudi, how are you connecting the AK100 to the DB2?
> Don't worry. I just realised the DB2 doesn't have 3.5mm Line-In.
> 
> In that case..what's that thing above the Single-ended line out? Seems like a volume pot?




Yes it is volume port for DB 2 for iem sound very good 

My friend has mod his ak 100 line in to coax out , connect to DB 2 coax in


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

paul graham said:


> Lol, Sorry it doesn't does it!
> I was thinking PB2.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This guy loves his gear so much, he marries them and takes them on "honeymoon".......
  
  
  
  
  
  
 .....congrats BTW


----------



## muzic4life

buttuglyjeff said:


> This guy loves his gear so much, he marries them and takes them on "honeymoon".......


----------



## Greed

mimouille said:


> Damn you beat me to it ! Hifiman 901 balanced card > DHC Fusion TRRS termination > Spiral Ears SE-5 balanced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  





 - Can still appreciate the beauty and simplicity of the rig. Sound is extremely enjoyable as well.


----------



## fiascogarcia

joedoe said:


> Where it all started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice case, can't find them for 5th gen's anymore.  Still pull mine out for easy portable listening and still very much enjoy it.


----------



## dd92

Three amps and matching receivers
  

  
 1. AK100 + CORDA STEPDANCE + HD25-1 II (Oyaide HPC-HD25)
  

  
 2. iPOD Classic + Headroom TotalBit Head + ER4P (APure Sound Cable)
  

  
 3. iPOD 5.5th + RSA Intruder + Westone ES5 (ALO SXC24 Balanced Cable)
  

  
 All Together


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

dd92
Very nice photos!


----------



## dd92

Thank you~


----------



## TekeRugburn

dd92 said:


> Three amps and matching receivers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 very nice rigs.  looks amazing!


----------



## Shakenbake158

dd92 said:


> Three amps and matching receivers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 In general, would you still buy the AK100 given that the DX50 is out, and has reportedly comparable performance for a much cheaper price?
  
 I am trying to decide between the two myself.
  
 Great setups though


----------



## TekeRugburn

budget rig.  amazing value


----------



## dd92

@TekeRugburn
  
 Thank you. They sound fantastic too.
  
 @Shakenbake158
  
 I have not tried DX50 yet. I already got AK100 so I am going to keep it as long as it is working. (I don't want to waste money)


----------



## SkyBleu

So I visited my local audio store (Noisy Motel) today to try out the Fostex line to see what they're all about
  
 Not bad, not bad at all.
  
*DX50 + O2 + TH600*


----------



## gikigill

Try the TH900, its not just "not bad" its pretty badass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was there on Monday with the TH900s with Billy and they sounded fantastic from his Bottlehead SEX/C5D (We built three SEXs together including his unit).
 Putting money down for the TH900 and C5D combo and calling it a day on closed headphones.


----------



## SkyBleu

gikigill said:


> Try the TH900, its not just "not bad" its pretty badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, don't you worry, I wouldn't try one Fostex sibling and leave out the other.


----------



## lee730

What a perverted name for an amp.


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> What a perverted name for an amp.


 
 Haha, I tried the SEX today. It was amazing. Gave me an eargasm.


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> Haha, I tried the SEX today. It was amazing. Gave me an eargasm.


 
  
 I guess bottlehead-sex wold be pretty eargasmic .


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> I guess bottlehead-sex wold be pretty eargamic .


 
 Lol, don't say it. I know exactly what you're thinking when you said that!


----------



## IceClass

Too much yack.
 Not enough pictures.


----------



## gikigill

So which one did you buy?


----------



## SkyBleu

gikigill said:


> So which one did you buy?


 
 Neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SoundMAGIC HP200 is all one should ever need...for now.


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> Neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's what they all say .


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> That's what they all say .


 
 It'd go well with your S-Mod.


----------



## gikigill

I love the Headstage 4G/WS99 combo. Very lush and smooth sounding.
  

  
 My sound quality setup: RH1-->O2-->WS99.


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> It'd go well with your S-Mod.


 
  
 I think even beats headphones would transform from a moldy-turd into a Puakenikeni through the S-mod .


----------



## Deftone

rudi0504 said:


> My daughter and her husband just arrived with my new Toys
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Sony XBA - H3 > Sony USB Dac cable WMC - NWH10 > Sony Walkman WMZ - ZX1 > 2 Dac Amp PHA2 > screen protector F ZX1


 

 my dream


----------



## rudi0504

deftone said:


> my dream




I wish your dream come true this Christmas


----------



## rudi0504

Last night my Christmas present from my wife was arrived , it is beautiful Christmas present , it is Iphone 5s in GOLD color .

I am waiting more than 2 month since Apple launching their Iphone 5s















I wish you all my friends Merry Christmas and happy Holiday 25.12.2013


----------



## gikigill

Merry Christmas to you too Rudi. The thread has been alive with your participation and madness
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rudi0504

dd92 said:


> Three amps and matching receivers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice rigs and beautiful black and white as White Christmas pictures


----------



## rudi0504

gikigill said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Rudi. The thread has been alive with your participation and madness .




Thank you 
Merry Christmas to you and your family too


----------



## rudi0504

gikigill said:


> Try the TH900, its not just "not bad" its pretty badass.
> 
> I was there on Monday with the TH900s with Billy and they sounded fantastic from his Bottlehead SEX/C5D (We built three SEXs together including his unit).
> Putting money down for the TH900 and C5D combo and calling it a day on closed headphones.




I am agree with you , it better directly buy TH 900 , SQ different is quiet big 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Oh, don't you worry, I wouldn't try one Fostex sibling and leave out the other.




I love your picture like Christmas accessories so colorful


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> I guess bottlehead-sex wold be pretty eargamic .




Words of this year 2013 Lee730


----------



## calipilot227

@dd92: Rig #2 (iPod/Bithead/ER-4) was my portable rig for quite some time.


----------



## vincent215

dd92 said:


> All Together


 
 dd92, do you notice change in sound with different LOD cable? Just being curious. Thanks.


----------



## lextek

Little rig for snowshoeing last weekend.


----------



## snapple10

can not find my lighting LOD for the iPhone 5,  so improvising


----------



## rudi0504

I just received my Iphone 5s yesterday night , until now Iphone 4 S is the best from all iPhone series I have .

Out the box Iphone 5 S sound quality is very good .

I haven't done briefly comparison between these two

As apple fan boy I bought every time Iphone came out the new model Except iPhone 5 , because IPhone 5 sound Quality was below my 4 G and 4 S.

Here is the answer for the volume between Iphone 4 S and 5 S:

Like you see in my picture , I use the same music file

At the Same volume level these two phone have almost the same loud with the same hp out

iPhone 4 s only slightly Lauder not that much

This is the reason I bought iPhone 5 s , because of the sq and volume

Note : I haven't tested the speaker out , how loud can produce the iPhone 5s , because I need to buy screen protector first
And I just play last than 5 hours , about the SQ comparison I will do later after burn in

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

snapple10 said:


> can not find my lighting LOD for the iPhone 5,  so improvising




Looks cool your rigs 
I have the same old to USB like you from venture craft
Please see from Fujiya Avic or e earphone , they have a lot lightning to USB cable 
I will post you later like mine or ask venture Craft maybe they have now


----------



## snapple10

Thanks
Venturecraft actually has one for $30
Got it but can not find it at the moment
Enjoy m100/ Verza combo when using iPhone as the DAP


----------



## mtthefirst

snapple10 said:


> Thanks
> Venturecraft actually has one for $30
> Got it but can not find it at the moment
> Enjoy m100/ Verza combo when using iPhone as the DAP


 
 Here is their new lightning cable. Spec is pretty similar to your 30-pin cable. Price is a bit expensive though.


----------



## snapple10

Correction- v- moda makes one for $30
Not Venturecraft
Thanks , will look into it


----------



## lee730

rudi0504 said:


> Words of this year 2013 Lee730


 
  
 lol I edited the post. Meant to say "eargasmic" .


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> I just received my Iphone 5s yesterday night , until now Iphone 4 S is the best from all iPhone series I have .
> 
> Out the box Iphone 5 S sound quality is very good .
> 
> ...


 
 It's only 19/12/13, and you are unboxing your Christmas present D: nah...just saying [I had nothing to say when I see you got your new Sony toys and this iPhone 5S]. Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> It's only 19/12/13, and you are unboxing your Christmas present D: nah...just saying [I had nothing to say when I see you got your new Sony toys and this iPhone 5S]. Merry Christmas to you and your family!




Thank you BillsonChang
You are right i am inpatient to wait until 25 December 2013


----------



## H20Fidelity

For creating white backgrounds I find Studio V 3rd Anv incredibly hard to work with. My regular procedure simply won't work due to the Studio having similar exposure rates to the white light tent I use. When I try to expose the background bringing it up to scratch the Studio tends to over expose at the same time. Due to this and countless attempts getting no-where I've given up on the entire idea of white and will try with black, red or blue backgrounds soon, one day.

 None the less this is what I bought for Christmas, something to complete my Rhapsodio Hybrid rig and it's working a charm.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Nice looking studio V, I think mines the second edition but its impressive sounding. Have you had any experience of the device displaying a padlock and locking the controls? Its the one thing I don't like.


----------



## dd92

vincent215 said:


> dd92, do you notice change in sound with different LOD cable? Just being curious. Thanks.


 
  
 Silver cable and Copper cable sound quite different. (both LOD and mini to mini)
  
 Copper cable has more mid and base than treble.
  
 Silver cable has great detail of treble and good mid.
  
 So I feel
  
 copper = warm and soft
 silver = neutral and sharp


----------



## H20Fidelity

fuzzy1969 said:


> Nice looking studio V, I think mines the second edition but its impressive sounding. Have you had any experience of the device displaying a padlock and locking the controls? Its the one thing I don't like.


 

 I can't say I've heard of that, I shall ask someone who knows the player well and either they or I will give you an answer if we have one here or via PM msg. Give me a while to ask them.

 I also own the 2nd edition, it's much more photogenic than the 3rd Anv.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

just for fun, guys


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you BillsonChang
> You are right i am inpatient to wait until 25 December 2013



Your welcome! xD if I have my Christmas present now, I will be impatient as well! XD


----------



## cedou97yon

zenki14 said:


>


 
 Hello,
 could you please tell me where i can buy that kind oh usb otg cable ? I mean a* elbow *usb otg micro A (or B) to mini b


----------



## endallchaos

My budget rig (it's all I have :redface: ) 

iPod Touch 4th Gen (Ultra Limited Broken Screen Edition), M50RD, Fiio E11, L9 

Pictures are kinda blurry


----------



## miceblue

A local store sells necklaces with iDevice dock adaptors on them. Now just attach an iPad with the Clock app open, or a gold iPhone 5S and you'll be a pimpin'. XD


[rule]
I actually like this combo a lot despite being double-amped.


----------



## PChoon

My DX50 to Furutech IC to ALO The National to Re-shelled Superfi 5 Extended Bass


----------



## zenki14

cedou97yon said:


> Hello,
> could you please tell me where i can buy that kind oh usb otg cable ? I mean a* elbow *usb otg micro A (or B) to mini b


 
  
 I believe there are cables on Taobao, but the one I use I just made myself.  It's a GS3 to Glacier so it's micro B to micro B.
  
 Buy plugs, cables, a sleeve, and just put them together.  Basically what I posted in the Glacier thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632019/apex-glacier-amp-dac-review-and-appreciation-thread/675#post_10033147
  
 Easy, cheap, and works well if you can solder.  Excellent sounding and functioning rig too... I finally made a move from a DIYmod, and the GS3 with Poweramp does just about everything I used with Rockbox.


----------



## gmahler2u

pchoon said:


> My DX50 to Furutech IC to ALO The National to Re-shelled Superfi 5 Extended Bass


 
 Where do you re-shell?  I'm think about re-shelling my W4.
  
 Thanks


----------



## PChoon

gmahler2u said:


> Where do you re-shell?  I'm think about re-shelling my W4.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I re-shelled it through unique melody years ago.


----------



## rudi0504

My latest DAPs In year 2013 :

iPhone 5 S In Gold Color just 3 Days 
Sony WM ZX 1 received on 12 December 2913
iPad Air about 3 weeks a Go


----------



## rudi0504

My latest DAC / AMP In year 2013 

Centrance Hi Fi M8 
Theorem 720
Sony PHA 2 

Source : IPhone 5 s
Iem : Hippo Pro One


----------



## rudi0504

I want share Tube Amp Prototype from our Japan friend Atsushi San , he live in Indonesia 

Sq smooth warm sounding tube amp


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> I want share Tube Amp Prototype from our Japan friend Atsushi San , he live in Indonesia
> 
> Sq smooth warm sounding tube amp


 
 DIY amp? @.@


----------



## cn11

New Sony Walkman ZX1, and Fischer Amps FA-4E. Sounds very nice together....


----------



## woodcans

cn11 said:


> New Sony Walkman ZX1, and Fischer Amps FA-4E. Sounds very nice together....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Slick photos! Sony has definitely brought sexy back.  IMO


----------



## audionewbi

@cn11 : What cable is that?


----------



## cn11

audionewbi said:


> @cn11 : What cable is that?


 
  
 It's a basic copper affair from BTG Audio... so not terribly costly, but nice little bump in sound quality. Forget the model name.


----------



## buruma

cn11 said:


> New Sony Walkman ZX1, and Fischer Amps FA-4E. Sounds very nice together....




Rune cable?

I also have a FA-4E with 7N8P custom cable.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

cn11 said:


> It's a basic copper affair from BTG Audio... so not terribly costly, but nice little bump in sound quality. Forget the model name.


 
  
 Maybe Midnight Series?


----------



## rudi0504

Today my friend Sidrpm from Singapore has visit us in Jakarta.

We met for the first time together at Japan restaurant Sumiya STC Senayan

I bring some of my portable rigs for Sid 

Below are our meet pictures :

At Sumiya japan Resto 



Sid looking at my portable collection


----------



## audionewbi

It would be awesome to meet you one day Mr Rudi


----------



## Paul Graham

My better halfs rig, Minus the iPod Classic.


----------



## angelsblood

rudi0504 said:


> Today my friend Sidrpm from Singapore has visit us in Jakarta.
> 
> We met for the first time together at Japan restaurant Sumiya STC Senayan
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which one is you Rudi? ^_^


----------



## Shakenbake158

paul graham said:


> My better halfs rig, Minus the iPod Classic.


 
  
 Are those the M-100s or M-80s?


----------



## SkyBleu

shakenbake158 said:


> Are those the M-100s or M-80s?




To my understanding, those are the V80's.


----------



## Paul Graham

shakenbake158 said:


> Are those the M-100s or M-80s?


 
  
  


skybleu said:


> To my understanding, those are the V80's.


 
  
  
 They are indeed the V80's.
  
 V80 TrueBlood.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> It would be awesome to meet you one day Mr Rudi




Hi Moe 
Please call me rudi 
Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

angelsblood said:


> Which one is you Rudi? ^_^




Thank you angelsblood 
I am with jeans and blue T-shirt on the right site 
On the left site is Sid from Singapore 
Behind is Nico from Jaben store STC Jakarta Indonesia


----------



## Shakenbake158

paul graham said:


> They are indeed the V80's.
> 
> V80 TrueBlood.


 
 Whoops, my bad, not sure why I said M instead of V.
  
 Anyways, thanks!


----------



## angelsblood

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you angelsblood
> I am with jeans and blue T-shirt on the right site
> On the left site is Sid from Singapore
> Behind is Nico from Jaben store STC Jakarta Indonesia


 
  
 oh cool, its nice to finally meet you XD


----------



## DMinor

Here is my portable music library capable of loading up to 1,200 GB's. All but 3 are diymod's with various audio pills internally bridging the DAC and the LOD output pins lifted off boards.
  
 Yeah lot of iPods but I am not done yet.   I just bought a 256GB CF card. If it works, that will be my ultimate dap.


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Here is my portable music library capable of loading up to 1,200 GB's. All but 3 are diymod's with various audio pills internally bridging the DAC and the LOD output pins lifted off boards.
> 
> Yeah lot of iPods but I am not done yet.   I just bought a 256GB CF card. If it works, that will be my ultimate dap.




Wow congrats as Apple Fan Boy


----------



## rudi0504

Mini meet with Sid from Singapore part 2

Source : iPhone 4 s mod by Alex
Dac : Cypher labs Class Solo original version 
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Headphone : Abyss 1266 
Cable : lod to USB diy by Alex
 Mini to mini Wagnus Sputnik , Uber Cable and Diy by Alex 



Sid was so serious listening my Abyss portable set up 





According to his impression my set up above is much better than he heard with $ 1000 USD Otomatsu Amp from Japan 
There was surprise me 
I am so sorry Sid to poison you with my set up above 

I am very happy that we can share each other our audio experience 
Thank you for show me your DSD recording , yesterday was my first time heard DSD recording


----------



## miceblue

dminor said:


> Here is my portable music library capable of loading up to 1,200 GB's. All but 3 are diymod's with various audio pills internally bridging the DAC and the LOD output pins lifted off boards.
> 
> Yeah lot of iPods but I am not done yet.   I just bought a 256GB CF card. If it works, that will be my ultimate dap.



Are you crazy?? Oh wait, yes you are because you take Anti Terrorism Force pills.


----------



## rudi0504

Our mini meet with Sid Part 3

We heard the comparison between my Wagnus Epsilon S vs his friend Wagnus Epsilon MAD 

Source : AK 100 transport mod by Alex
DAC : IBasso DB 2 full mod by Alex 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S with red knob is mine
 Wagnus Epsilon S withred knob knob is Sid friends 
Iem: Sid Fit Ear 334 with ALO cable


----------



## audionewbi

How was Wagnus Epsilon MAD compared to the original wagnus?


----------



## audiofreakie

Watcout, grados heavyweight champion arrive :v
I mean heavy is very HEAVY, lol



Full brass housing ala RS1i 
Custom Lambskin Headband
MS1i Driver with silver dragon iem cable reterminate oyaide rhodium.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> How was Wagnus Epsilon MAD compared to the original wagnus?




Wagnus Epsilon Mad sq is warmer than my Wagnus Epsilon 

High : is not detail and clean and clear as my mine 
Mid : is sound fuller but not as clean and clear as mine 
Bass : is not so detail and clean as mine
Separation : mine is better , Wagnus Epsilon S MAD is not so good 
Soundstage : mine is wider and deeper than Wagnus Epsilon S MAD 

Overall my Wagnus Epsilon S is better than the new Wagnus Epsilon MAD 

Power wise Wagnus Epsilon MAD slightly more than mine 


Physical : Wagnus Epsilon MAD is bigger than Wagnus Epsilon S 
 Wagnus Epsilon MAD has better volume pot than mine 

IMO


----------



## Don Lehrer

rudi0504 said:


> Today my friend Sidrpm from Singapore has visit us in Jakarta.
> 
> We met for the first time together at Japan restaurant Sumiya STC Senayan
> 
> ...


 
  
 One can really tell by the pictures that you impress Sid (and us to say the least) Your work is impressive Rudi, the way you transport your rigs, and the way you keep them, respect. May I ask, how many days did Sid have to enjoy your stuff?? If I ever meet with you, let me warn you by saying I would like to be at the table talking with you and listening to your rigs for about one month (every two months)


----------



## Don Lehrer

dminor said:


> Here is my portable music library capable of loading up to 1,200 GB's. All but 3 are diymod's with various audio pills internally bridging the DAC and the LOD output pins lifted off boards.
> 
> Yeah lot of iPods but I am not done yet.   I just bought a 256GB CF card. If it works, that will be my ultimate dap.
> 
> ...


 
 hahaha, when I saw your picture I thought it was part of the meeting from Rudi hahahaha, That stack plus an amp stack from Rudi would be pricelessssss


----------



## miceblue

audiofreakie said:


> Watcout, grados heavyweight champion arrive :v
> I mean heavy is very HEAVY, lol
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's intense!

I've always been amazed at some of the D.I.Y. work you can do with Grados, hahaha. One of my friends has a pair of SR-60is and he modded the heck out of them so they actually don't sound half bad for a $60 headphone.


Shouldn't this be in the "post pics of your builds" thread though?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/85561/post-pics-of-your-builds

That thread has some of the coolest-looking gear I've seen.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/85561/post-pics-of-your-builds/9435#post_10007087

Now THAT would be something I would carry along as a transportable amp. That's just friggin' awesome.

Or this:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/85561/post-pics-of-your-builds/8775#post_8748568


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> Wow congrats as Apple Fan Boy


 
  
 Haha .. I don't consider myself an apple fan boy. I like these ipods (for modding hobby and hosting my music library) and iphones, but never had much interest in apple's other stuff.
  
 Actually without Rockbox, I don't think I would have had so many these ipods. The iTunes sucks big time and personally considered a POS.
  


miceblue said:


> Are you crazy?? Oh wait, yes you are because you take Anti Terrorism Force pills.


 
  
 I think I am a little overdosed with these pills right now ....  need alcohol to battle this addiction


----------



## DMinor

don lehrer said:


> hahaha, when I saw your picture I thought it was part of the meeting from Rudi hahahaha, That stack plus an amp stack from Rudi would be pricelessssss


 
  
 I am going to sell that stack to Rudi then ....


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Today my friend Sidrpm from Singapore has visit us in Jakarta.
> 
> We met for the first time together at Japan restaurant Sumiya STC Senayan
> 
> ...




Rudi, it was my pleasure to meet you. Thanks for the pictures.

Btw - that was a look of lust when I was staring at "part" of your portable collection.


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Mini meet with Sid from Singapore part 2
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s mod by Alex
> Dac : Cypher labs Class Solo original version
> ...




I have tried the Abyss before but it never sounded so good as it did with Rudi's portable setup. Am glad I did not part with my original Clas. 

Alex's work is that of a pure genius. Was a pleasure to meet him after lunch along with Pitsel and Pita. What a great way to spend a Saturday in Jakarta. Obviously no trip is complete with visiting Mike@Headfonia and Alvon/Nico@Jaben. Thanks a lot guys. 

Next plan it to try Rudi's Sony ZX1 and PHA2.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Thanks for your kind word sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Frendly advice: Just be more careful next time you invite Mr. Rudi to come, he just has endless way to spread poison to other people


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> I have tried the Abyss before but it never sounded so good as it did with Rudi's portable setup. Am glad I did not part with my original Clas.
> 
> Alex's work is that of a pure genius. Was a pleasure to meet him after lunch along with Pitsel and Pita. What a great way to spend a Saturday in Jakarta. Obviously no trip is complete with visiting Mike@Headfonia and Alvon/Nico@Jaben. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Next plan it to try Rudi's Sony ZX1 and PHA2.




I am very happy to meet you Sid 

Here some more pictures


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


> Thanks for your kind word sir
> 
> Frendly advice: Just be more careful next time you invite Mr. Rudi to come, he just has endless way to spread poison to other people




Yes you are right after my friends heard my set Up , 3 directly follow my way bought Abyss 
My poison is sweet like honey


----------



## sidrpm

themiddlesky said:


> Thanks for your kind word sir
> 
> Frendly advice: Just be more careful next time you invite Mr. Rudi to come, he just has endless way to spread poison to other people




You are most welcome.

While I understand the "poison" process and believe me it was deep poison, I treat it more as a way of sharing our love for portables and eventually for the music. Yesterday was truly an unbelievable experience.


----------



## rudi0504

don lehrer said:


> One can really tell by the pictures that you impress Sid (and us to say the least) Your work is impressive Rudi, the way you transport your rigs, and the way you keep them, respect. May I ask, how many days did Sid have to enjoy your stuff?? If I ever meet with you, let me warn you by saying I would like to be at the table talking with you and listening to your rigs for about one month (every two months)




Thank you for your compliment 
He tried just one day about 8 hours 
He stay until 27 Dec 2013 in Jakarta and next Tuesday I meet Sid again 
He meet my friends too 
He got to much poison from us 
I am sorry Sid


----------



## rudi0504

don lehrer said:


> hahaha, when I saw your picture I thought it was part of the meeting from Rudi hahahaha, That stack plus an amp stack from Rudi would be pricelessssss




I like the picture and I am not the only one Ipod , iPhone. And iPad fan boy


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

This is my favourite combo that I find myself using almost every blue and lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## sidrpm

audionewbi said:


> How was Wagnus Epsilon MAD compared to the original wagnus?



Personally I preferred the original Wagnus. Perhaps the MAD version is designed more for big cans.


----------



## sidrpm

don lehrer said:


> One can really tell by the pictures that you impress Sid (and us to say the least) Your work is impressive Rudi, the way you transport your rigs, and the way you keep them, respect. May I ask, how many days did Sid have to enjoy your stuff?? If I ever meet with you, let me warn you by saying I would like to be at the table talking with you and listening to your rigs for about one month (every two months)




Don you are absolutely correct. I am now secretly working on delaying my trip.... (shsh...don't tell Rudi)


----------



## cogsand gears

dminor said:


> Here is my portable music library capable of loading up to 1,200 GB's. All but 3 are diymod's with various audio pills internally bridging the DAC and the LOD output pins lifted off boards.
> 
> Yeah lot of iPods but I am not done yet.   I just bought a 256GB CF card. If it works, that will be my ultimate dap.


 
 Id be interested to know if that works too. I got 128gb CF card in my DIYmod, but its getting pretty close to full now.


----------



## DMinor

cogsand gears said:


> Id be interested to know if that works too. I got 128gb CF card in my DIYmod, but its getting pretty close to full now.


 
  
 Will find out as soon as I receive it in a couple of weeks from China. It should work since the 256GB SDXC cards work with the Tarkan using a SD-CF adapter (according to Tarkan's web site). I will be surprised if it doesn't work. Nevertheless, I am offered to return for refund if it doesn't work.
  
 If I were you, I would even consider a 2nd diymod with a 128GB CF as an alternative.
  
 BTW, to my ears (surprisingly) the CF cards sound better than the SDXC cards on my diymods. I will stay away from the SDXC cards from now on.


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> I am going to sell that stack to Rudi then .... :wink_face:




I have already 5 Ipod classic since 2004 , if you sell to is to much


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> I have tried the Abyss before but it never sounded so good as it did with Rudi's portable setup. Am glad I did not part with my original Clas.
> 
> Alex's work is that of a pure genius. Was a pleasure to meet him after lunch along with Pitsel and Pita. What a great way to spend a Saturday in Jakarta. Obviously no trip is complete with visiting Mike@Headfonia and Alvon/Nico@Jaben. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Next plan it to try Rudi's Sony ZX1 and PHA2.




Hi Sid 
For next meet , Alex want bring more set up like follow :
ALO Rx 3 B mod 
Class Solo mod 
iPod Classic mod 
Lod to USB and mini to mini diy 

From me : 
Sony WM ZX 1 
Sony PHA 2


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sid
> For next meet , Alex want bring more set up like follow :
> ALO Rx 3 B mod
> Class Solo mod
> ...


 
  
 Wow. Maybe I should run & swim back to Singapore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Specifically what are the mods and what are they designed to do? For ALO & CLAS Original.


----------



## kenz

This thread is getting dangerous. any way to unsubscribe...


----------



## rudi0504

For Seeteeyou 

I have tried with my 3 best amps as pre amp :
Ko Jo KM 01
Ko Bo 385!
Wagnus Epsilon S 

The result as follow :

Because my ALO Rx 3 B is stock not like Alex stag all mod , the result is very good to excellent , with Alex International full mod is always excellent .

iPhone 4 s mod > Class Solo > ALO Rx 3 B > Abyss = excellent SQ to drive Abyss 

iPhone 4 s mod > Class Solo > Ko Jo as pre amp volume 75 % > ALO Rx 3 B > Abyss = very good SQ to drive Abyss 

iPhone 4 s mod > Class Solo > Ko Bo 385 as pre amp vol 75% > ALO Rx 3 B > Abyss = excellent SQ to drive Abyss 

iPhone 4 s mod > Class Solo > Wagnus Epsilon S as pre amp vol 75 % > ALO Rx 3 B > Abyss = excellent SQ to drive Abyss 

With ALO International full mod , Alex has the gain matching to each other , if I turn the volume to 100 % from Ko Jo as per amp was NO Distorsion.

With my Stock ALO Rx 3 B , I can turn the volume from these 3 amps as pre amp only 75% max , I can not turn to max will be DISTORSION .
With 75% as per amp can improve the Sound Quality , from one pre amp to other pre amp has their strong and minus point 

I hope this can answer your question 

All in all SYNERGY is very important :
Source 
Dac 
Amp 
Cable 
Headphone 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Wow. Maybe I should run & swim back to Singapore.:blink:
> 
> Specifically what are the mods and what are they designed to do? For ALO & CLAS Original.




If it is not enough , he want bring his desktop for you


----------



## Paul Graham

Rudi Rudi Rudi...
 You encourage me to have expensive thoughts my friend! 
 I now yearn for the New Sony DAP. But alas it will have to wait.
  
 Anyway, Today I thought I would give my new "Cheaper Go To" cans a whirl with a portable rig I haven't used in a while.
 So I dug out and dusted off the E17 and well, This rig isn't for clarity or high end detail, However, I think I have found the perfect combo for EDM.
 ie Trance, House & Drum & Bass.
 Why, Well being an ex-DJ that used to play in the clubs at home and abroad, Ive always had a soft spot for that BIG room with sweeping bass sound, and this rig delivers EXACTLY that!
 It may not be audiophile in comparison to say my Pelican balanced to my HD25's but hell, This setup is soooo lively and full of energy, I Love it!! And glad I got the Denons now!
  
 Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g Vid.
 Mundolf Gold LOD.
 FiiO E17.
 Monster Beats headphone Cable.
 Denon AH-D320 Urban Raver.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 And sat with some of my other sources...
  
 Playbook 64gb. ( A VERY underrated source ) 
 iPad 4 Retina.
 Sony Vaio DAP.
  
 And you can just see my SA5K's in the left with their new SA3K ear cushions fitted.


----------



## Don Lehrer

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your compliment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Even so it is great to have such a great opportunity with those migthy rigs
  


sidrpm said:


> Don you are absolutely correct. I am now secretly working on delaying my trip.... (shsh...don't tell Rudi)


 
 No worries, I won´t tell anything to nobody. I hope you enjoy your time and if you have some time it would be great to hear your comments on the experience
  


sidrpm said:


> Wow. Maybe I should run & swim back to Singapore.


 
 Those were my thoughts, probably we could work like a team 


kenz said:


> This thread is getting dangerous. any way to unsubscribe...


 
  
 yeah right, probably you need some poison too, I think you need to talk to Rudi...


paul graham said:


> Rudi Rudi Rudi...
> You encourage me to have expensive thoughts my friend!
> my new "Cheaper Go To" cans


 
 Denon? Interesting, do you mind doing a comparision? thanks


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> For seeteeyou
> 
> I have tried with my 3 best amps as pre amp :
> Ko Jo KM 01
> ...


 
  
  
 Rudi, this is not taking a shot at your photography talents.  I've seen dozens of photos of the Abyss, many from you.  And boy, those things do not look good at all.  I hope their sound is not a reflection of their looks...
  
 ...and no, they are not portable.


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Rudi Rudi Rudi...
> You encourage me to have expensive thoughts my friend!
> I now yearn for the New Sony DAP. But alas it will have to wait.
> 
> ...




Hi Paul 

Thank you 

Sony WM ZX 1 is very good as DAP


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## JuzModa

anakchan said:


>


 lucky guy


----------



## rudi0504

I just tried Sony PHA 2 as line out 

Source : iPhone 4S mod 
Dac : Sony PHA 2 as pure dac through line out 
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Headphone : Abyss 1266

I didn't expected that Sony PHA 2 line out so good , pair with my set up can drive my Abyss 
In full power .

High : is less sparkling than from theorem or class solo 
Mid : analog warm sounding midrange nit as clean from Theorem or class Solo 
Bass : very good deep impact , but not as clean from class solo or Theorem 
Separation : is very good , but below Theorem or Class Solo
Soundstage : wide 
Sound character is overall warm 

IMO 



Source : sony WM ZX 1 use hi res USB 
Dac / Amp : sony PHA 2 as pure dac use line out 
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Headphone : Abyss 1266 

Overall : same character warm analog sounding as use with iPhone 4 s mod 
But the high more sparkle than use Iphone 4 S , because as stand alone DAP Sony WM ZX 1 is bright and detail sounding DAP 

I prefer use Sony WM ZX 1 than iPhone 4 s if pair with Sony PHA 2 as transport 

IMO


----------



## AnakChan

juzmoda said:


> lucky guy


 
  
 Not mine. Short term loaner.


----------



## JuzModa

anakchan said:


> Not mine. Short term loaner.


haha everything has a reason :>


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


>




Congrats Sean for your new Roxanne 
You are the first head fi member has Roxanne 
How is the sq. With your set up ?


----------



## AlanYWM

buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi, this is not taking a shot at your photography talents.  I've seen dozens of photos of the Abyss, many from you.  And boy, those things do not look good at all.  I hope their sound is not a reflection of their looks...
> 
> ...and no, they are not portable.


 
 Not only that, prolong wearing of the Abyss will shorten your neck


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi, this is not taking a shot at your photography talents.  I've seen dozens of photos of the Abyss, many from you.  And boy, those things do not look good at all.  I hope their sound is not a reflection of their looks...
> 
> ...and no, they are not portable.




You are right Jeff 
Imam sorry Jeff , next time I try to robe tater 
Thank you my friend for your input 

The pictures are not so good 
But the sound quality is the opposite very good 

I took In rust because I want compare the sq , if to long I forget the sq 
And another problem I can not use short mini to mini if not in stag .thats why I use 
Long wire world mini to mini for comparison


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Not only that, prolong wearing of the Abyss will shorten your neck




Abyss look so heavy , if wear for long listening is more comfortable than LCD 3
IMO


----------



## Mimouille

alanywm said:


> Not only that, prolong wearing of the Abyss will shorten your neck


My wife will shorten my neck for sure if I spend 5000 euros in a pair of cans.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> My wife will shorten my neck for sure if I spend 5000 euros in a pair of cans.




For Abyss I told to my wife I exchange my 4 headphones 
Beyerdybamic T 1 
Grado GS 1000 I 
Grado HF 2 
Alessandro Grado MS Pro 

With Abyss 

The plus behind the scene I did not tell my wife the truth , for sure she will cut out my budget 

Please don't follow my very bad habit


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> You know, sometimes life could be more about striking the right balance. Now I finally understand why Abyss is such a worthy investment since that's a genuine solution for these challengesvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The pretty girl in small picture is avatar year 2014


----------



## AlanYWM

mimouille said:


> My wife will shorten my neck for sure if I spend 5000 euros in a pair of cans.




May I suggest you do what Rudi did - Don't tell her the truth  Since it is so ugly looking, she may believe you. Haha.


----------



## AlanYWM

Please don't follow my very bad habit[/quote]


Rudi, even if we want to follow your bad habit, we can't. Not unless we print money


----------



## Don Lehrer

alanywm said:


> Rudi, even if we want to follow your bad habit, we can't. Not unless we print money


 
 +1 we need to start a plot...


----------



## Don Lehrer

alanywm said:


> May I suggest you do what Rudi did - Don't tell her the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not telling the true could be a good solution but remember you can always say "I´m just a loaner, I´m doing a review and have to give them back" hopefully after a while she will forget about them


----------



## SkyBleu

seeteeyou said:


> You know, sometimes life could be more about striking the right balance. Now I finally understand why Abyss is such a worthy investment since that's a genuine solution for these challengesvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this one..


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> I have already 5 Ipod classic since 2004 , if you sell to is to much


 
  
 I am not ready yet to sell the stack. 
  
 My main purpose of having so many ipods is to host my fast growing music library. I enjoy dragging and dropping the FLAC's to these ipods and then listen to the music right away (thanks to the Rockbox).
  
 Actually only 2 of the stack are IPC 160gb's, and the rest are ipod video's. The ipod video's have been modded with all kinds of internal caps. I use them exclusively for comparisons to find the winner of the winners. There are RWA iMods and all kinds of diymods out there, but they are not equal. The RWA iMod does not touch the LOD pins and it is all wired on board (not trying to bash RWA iMod but arguably not a clean bypassing to me). Mine were wired from DAC's directly to the LOD pins (pins lifted off boards). These days there are tons of caps available and they do make great difference in sound. The caps are not just there to block DC output from DAC. In fact from my experience the concerns on the DC offsets are often overblown.
  
 If you have not tried a LOD made of pure silver with cotton jacketing, then you should try one. It blew my mind and convinced me that pure silver doesn't necessarily mean sounding bright. With the cotton dielectric, it sounds more airy with smooth and elastic treble. Silver is well known to present extended bass, better 3D imaging and clarity (details and separations).


----------



## angelsblood

skybleu said:


> How about this one..


 
  
 Sweet Jesus! What a sight... And I bet for her as well with that higher eye view XD I heard that if she takes off those rings her neck will just snap because it's so weak and fragile due to the abnormal length!


----------



## woodcans

anakchan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  
 That's a beautiful photo, Anak.


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> Please don't follow my very bad habit


 
  
 Yours is not a bad habit at all. You are safe and you can always sell whatever you don't need or adjust inventory according to her mood. 
  
 There are hobbies which could cost more money with no tangible return and could potentially break her heart. Ask her which hobby she will pick up for you. LOL.


----------



## swang76

rudi0504 said:


> I just received my Iphone 5s yesterday night , until now Iphone 4 S is the best from all iPhone series I have .
> 
> Out the box Iphone 5 S sound quality is very good .
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice Album there! Though I feel her voice is way too sweet for me.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you all my friends for the comments 
Head if is like honey or better to say like opium , I Can not run away from head Fi 
Every time I got time I open only head Fi 

My wife. Complain if you concentrate more to your work like you do for your audio you can earn more money hahaha

That's is my suggestion to all of my friends please. Don't follow my very bad habit 

I wish all my friends : Merry Christmas and all the best GBU all


----------



## rudi0504

swang76 said:


> Nice Album there! Though I feel her voice is way too sweet for me.




I love Tong Li voice , I can hear many time never get boring


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Yours is not a bad habit at all. You are safe and you can always sell whatever you don't need or adjust inventory according to her mood.
> 
> There are hobbies which could cost more money with no tangible return and could potentially break her heart. Ask her which hobby she will pick up for you. LOL.




The positive from audio hobby :

We stay more at home , no more mood go out like to Karaoke 
For me waste time and spend a lot of money 
It is better the money for audio 

The negative from audio hobby :

Spend a Lot money for audio gears 

My wife complain if I heard music can not talk so nicely , she must repeat and talk loudly to speak with me 
This is very bad situation 
From that on the best time to hear after my wife sleep


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> I am not ready yet to sell the stack.
> 
> My main purpose of having so many ipods is to host my fast growing music library. I enjoy dragging and dropping the FLAC's to these ipods and then listen to the music right away (thanks to the Rockbox).
> 
> ...




Thank you 
I have silver lod as well 
You are lucky can solder and diy 
My friend help me to do diy for me


----------



## mpawluk91

I finally got my silver interconnect from audio minor, so here is my current go to rig (fiio x3 dual locked to an arrow 4g with my grado sr325is) also I bought a brand new copy of deftones white pony limited edition only 50,000 ever made





The x3 also sounds good unamped connected to my ue 6000


----------



## sidrpm

Kenz Unker wait till I get back!


----------



## sidrpm

Rig for Jakarta


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Fiio X3 (8741) > Wagnus Voskhod mini-mini cable > Fiio E12DIY (LM49600 - OPA1611 - High Gain) > ER4S


----------



## gmahler2u

cosmicholyghost said:


> Fiio X3 (8741) > Wagnus Voskhod mini-mini cable > Fiio E12DIY (LM49600 - OPA1611 - High Gain) > ER4S


 
  
 that mini to mini cable look tasty!!


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> that mini to mini cable look tasty!!


I really do not recommend eating it.


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> I really do not recommend eating it.


 
 I love the taste of mini with my special spicy sauce.


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Rig for Jakarta




Very nice set up Sid 

Here our picture at Jaben store


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Fiio X3 (8741) > Wagnus Voskhod mini-mini cable > Fiio E12DIY (LM49600 - OPA1611 - High Gain) > ER4S




How is the sq from your Wagnus Voskhid mini to mini ?
I have Wagnus Sputnik mini to mini

If you like Er 4 S , please try Er 4 B is better than 4 S or mine 4 P 

But is hard to drive Er 4 B about 100 ohm impedance


----------



## Paul Graham

Well Ive just put the 25's original cable back on so back to single ended until my Amperiors arrive.
  
 iPod Classic 160gb.
 Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo.
 Graham Slee Voyager.
 FAW Interconnects.
 Sennheiser HD25-1 II Adidas Originals.


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up Sid
> 
> Here our picture at Jaben store




Check out Nico in the background.


----------



## mtthefirst

Just replaced Rx Mk3_B with new Algorhythm Duet.


----------



## Cotnijoe

mtthefirst said:


> Just replaced Rx Mk3_B with new Algorhythm Duet.


 
  
 do you prefer the algorithm to them?


----------



## audionewbi

@mtthefirst looking forward to your impression, paried with TT it must be one hell of a warm sounding setup.


----------



## mtthefirst

cotnijoe said:


> do you prefer the algorithm to them?


 
 The main reason that I got Duet is that it has much lower background noise than Mk3. I pair it with my Fitear MH335DW which is very sensitive CIEM.
  


audionewbi said:


> ^looking forward to your impression, paried with TT it must be one hell of a warm sounding setup.


 
 I preferred warm sound but the DD is equipped with MUSES01, so it's not that warm. I need to try it with MUSES02 or may be OPA627. I'll try pair it with Typhoon, TT or DD with LME49860 later with it's burned properly.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> How is the sq from your Wagnus Voskhid mini to mini ?
> I have Wagnus Sputnik mini to mini
> 
> If you like Er 4 S , please try Er 4 B is better than 4 S or mine 4 P
> ...


 

 My favorite single ended mini-to-mini is the DIY Siltech. Unfortunately, the jacket is a bit worn from using so I now carry the Wagnus with me. I will pick up a Sputnik next time I go to Tokyo (if available) and compare.
  
 Thanks for your advice on the ER4 series. I am using the 4S to try different Opamp of the E12DIY. Have been very fun!


----------



## rudi0504

mtthefirst said:


> Just replaced Rx Mk3_B with new Algorhythm Duet.




Congrats for your new Duet 

How is the sound quality from your Duet ?
Is Duet amp has more power than ALO Rx 3 B +?
Which one is Breiter amp ALO Rx 3 B or Duet ?

Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> My favorite single ended mini-to-mini is the DIY Siltech. Unfortunately, the jacket is a bit worn from using so I now carry the Wagnus with me. I will pick up a Sputnik next time I go to Tokyo (if available) and compare.
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the ER4 series. I am using the 4S to try different Opamp of the E12DIY. Have been very fun!




You are welcome 
Er 4 B is the best in term of clarity and transparency and very clean SQ 
I love more than my ER 4P 
IMO


----------



## mtthefirst

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new Duet
> 
> How is the sound quality from your Duet ?
> Is Duet amp has more power than ALO Rx 3 B +?
> ...


 
 Ruid,
  
 It's still burning but I would say it's pretty similar to Mk3 with far less background noise. In term of power, I believe that it's no as powerful as Mk3.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

seeteeyou said:


> Was that made from (HD800) Duchess Crown like Muffy's / Gavin's or the real deal bulk cable of ST-18IQ like this one?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35121964186
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, Sorry, I am not 100% sure...cos I got it from my friend who is more serious about portable audio than me.
  
 I think it is made from Duchess Crown and the connector is the same as the one used in Wagnus or Fitear 000...
  
 Do you make cable for trade? I am always in the market for cables...
  
 I am planning to get HD800 next year, do you know where to get siltech for them in HKG?


----------



## miceblue

I've been testing things with the Camera Connection Kit with the JDS Labs C5D.




Kirby remix songs + C5D full bass boost + Crossfade M-100 = good workout playlist XD


----------



## JoeDoe

miceblue said:


> I've been testing things with the Camera Connection Kit with the JDS Labs C5D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems like just carrying that stack would be a workout.  

Cheers for your CCK success


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

The *Happy *State Of The Audiophile DAP Market - 2013
  

*Hifiman *- HM-901 balance
*Fiio *X3  + E12 DIY
*Ibasso *DX50 +  DB/2PB2
  
 Playing:


----------



## DMinor

cosmicholyghost said:


> My favorite single ended mini-to-mini is the DIY Siltech. Unfortunately, the jacket is a bit worn from using so I now carry the Wagnus with me. I will pick up a Sputnik next time I go to Tokyo (if available) and compare.
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the ER4 series. I am using the 4S to try different Opamp of the E12DIY. Have been very fun!


 

 What's so good about the Siltech? Where can I order some just for making a LOD cable?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

dminor said:


> What's so good about the Siltech? Where can I order some just for making a LOD cable?


 
 Hi DMinor I am sorry that I have no idea on where to order this cable. I wish to know, too.


----------



## DMinor

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi DMinor I am sorry that I have no idea on where to order this cable. I wish to know, too.


 

 No problem. I just shoot an email to Siltech's distributor in the US about the wire. Will let you know if they sell the bulk wires.
  
 It appears Siltech wires use silver/gold. I do have and like the Mundorf Silver/Gold wires for my LOD's. I guess the Siltech is supposedly much "better" and I would like to investigate it without breaking my bank.
  
 The best LOD's (out of 10 LOD's I have tried) from my DIY exercise are as follows ...
  
 #1 - Pure silver with cotton jacketing for both channels
 #2 - Mundorf Silver/Gold for right channel and pure silver with cotton jacketing for left channel


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## stvc

OMG, this is beautiful. Pure gold? What is 4N stand for har?
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36045054624


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

seeteeyou thanks for all the info. I have saved them for reference. Merry X'mas.


----------



## SkyBleu

stvc said:


> OMG, this is beautiful. Pure gold? What is 4N stand for har?
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36045054624




The N usually stands for purity of the metal(s) used. 7N is the commonly desirable "N" value.


----------



## Paul Graham

cosmicholyghost said:


> The *Happy *State Of The Audiophile DAP Market - 2013
> 
> 
> *Hifiman *- HM-901 balance
> ...


 
  
 I'ld love to see more pictures of the DX50/DB2/PB2 Combo if possible please?
 And how does it sound?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

paul graham said:


> I'ld love to see more pictures of the DX50/DB2/PB2 Combo if possible please?
> And how does it sound?




Sorry, Paul. I am out having xmas dinner... Festivals r overrated.. I want to be at home listening to Coltrane with my HE-6
Ibasso db2/pb2 has the bigger sound stage out of the three setups.. But synergy is the key for this pairing or else the sound becomes uncontrolled...


----------



## Paul Graham

Have a lovely time. 
 Im glad to hear its a good combo as Im looking at the DX50 for the new year.
 I also need to get my own iPod Classic as 'Er indoors won't let me borrow hers any more, Even though she's only using about 2gb's of its 160gb and hardly uses it. 
 Lol thats women for ya! 
 Im just trying to think which to get first - iPC 160gb or DX50..... 
 I suppose I could get a Digi-LOD made up for my iPhone5, That way the CLAS won't be gathering dust....


----------



## Paul Graham

Don't ask for any comparisons yet, Ive only just started listening to the Amperiors lol!
  
 Anyway Todays rig - 
  
 Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g Video ( All FLAC files )
 Mundorf Gold LOD
 iBasso Pelican PB2
 Balanced Toxic Cables "White Widow"
 Sennheiser Amperior


----------



## DMinor

cosmicholyghost said:


> The *Happy *State Of The Audiophile DAP Market - 2013


 
  
 In 2013 I have successfully reached the happy state of non-audiophile DAP market, operation endgame aka the iMod.
  
*MERRY CHRISTMAS* to all, including my "enemies"


----------



## TekeRugburn

I never thought Imods sounded great. Caps never made it better, they just hindered the signal less. That's how I heard it.


----------



## DMinor

tekerugburn said:


> I never thought Imods sounded great. Caps never made it better, they just hindered the signal less. That's how I heard it.


 
  
 Unless you try it yourself, you will never find the truth about audio, just my opinion.
  
 Have you tried different caps for comparison? Comparison is the only way to separate the winner from the rest. When I heard my first diymod with the Elna Silmics, honestly I was disappointed with the results (lack of improvement). My interests only started after I switched the caps to the Wima's. The Wima's didn't last long of course after I got into this diy project seriously.
  
 Looking back had I stopped trying more caps and reached that similar conclusions after that initial try, I know now I would have fooled myself.


----------



## TekeRugburn

dminor said:


> Unless you try it yourself, you will never find the truth about audio, just my opinion.
> 
> Have you tried different caps for comparison? Comparison is the only way to separate the winner from the rest. When I heard my first diymod with the Elna Silmics, honestly I was disappointed with the results (lack of improvement). My interests only started after I switched the caps to the Wima's. The Wima's didn't last long of course after I got into this diy project seriously.
> 
> Looking back had I stopped trying more caps and reached that similar conclusions after that initial try, I know now I would have fooled myself.




I heard different caps. And that's just how I feel. It didn't make the dac any better. It was still implemented the same... The signal was just altered.


----------



## buruma

X3 mod(wm8741,opa627bp), VorzAMP pure II™ amp, mini cable with van den hul The Integration Hybrid, Fisher Amps FA-4E XB with 7N8P custom cable.


----------



## Tedman

160GB Ipod, ALO Alogorhythm solo, Continental v2 with all chargers stuffed into a small pelican case .  Senn/HD650 and the LCD-X


----------



## DMinor

tekerugburn said:


> I heard different caps. And that's just how I feel. It didn't make the dac any better. It was still implemented the same... The signal was just altered.


 

 Well at least you gave it a try (if you have indeed tried) even it didn't work for you. The beauty of diy is you have the freedom to try anything at your disposal, even something defying the gravity. 
  
 Let me say this, the supercaps (with very high capacitance) have probably revolutionized these diymods for whatever reasons (for which I have no interests to find out). Won't go into details about the specific caps.


----------



## rudi0504

Merry Christmas to all my friends in Head Fi 

At Christmas Day I had mini meet with Sid at Coffee Bean Plaza Indonesia 

Today Sid had tried my set up as follow :

Source : 
From me Sony WM ZX 1
 iPhone 4 s mod 
 iPhone 5 s stock gold color 
 iPad Air
From Sid : iPad 4 
Dac / Amp : Sony PHA 2
 Centrance Hi Fi M 8
 Cypher Labs Theorem 720
Iem : Fit Ear 334 to go with ALO Cable scx 24

Sid tried Centrance Hi Fi M 8 LX , he never impressed with M8 LX ,
Today Sid like M8 for IDevice very much

Sid tried Theorem 720 as stand alone dac amp pair with IPhone 4 s , he liked too my Theorem set up 
And through line out pair with ALO RX 3 B , sound quality excellent 

Sid tried Sony WM ZX 1 direct and through line out With Alo RX 3 B , sound also excellent too 

Sid tried Sony WM ZX 1 use USB dac With Centrance HI Fi M 8 , sound quality very Good 

Here are some pictures from us :


----------



## Varoudis

And with some low-hi 'rubber links' 
  

  
 Underneath is a C5D!
 Really nice sound! I need to speed up my diymod precess 
  
 Next will be a rig with the dx50 linked to the c5d. 
  
 Merry Xmas to all.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## xplosive

215se + estron cable sounds very addictive..


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Merry X'mas from Hong Kong, head-fi friends!
  
 ......
  
 On a sad note,
 R.I.P. The great Dr. Yusef Lateef


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends in Head Fi
> 
> At Christmas Day I had mini meet with Sid at Coffee Bean Plaza Indonesia
> 
> ...




Rudi, thanks once again for the opportunity.

I was pleasantly surprised with the Centrance HiFi M8 paired with the Idevices.

Not to forget the work of our genius friend Alex and his cables.

The Sony ZX1 really has great SQ.

Here is wishing you and the family a Merry Christmas.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Merry X'mas from Hong Kong, head-fi friends!
> 
> ......
> 
> ...




Thank you and Merry Xmas to you too 

Our deep condolence fur your friend 
May I know who is Dr Yusef Lateef ?


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you and Merry Xmas to you too
> 
> Our deep condolence fur your friend
> May I know who is Dr Yusef Lateef ?


Yusef Lateef is a famous jazzman. Merry Christmas to you my friend.


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Rudi, thanks once again for the opportunity.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised with the Centrance HiFi M8 paired with the Idevices.
> 
> ...




You are welcome Sid 

How is about Theorem ?
Do you like Theorem too and Sony used USB dac cable to Hi Fi M 8 ?

Thank you for Your Wire World Starlite USB to USB as Christmas present For Me 

The red Color is The Christmas Color


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Yusef Lateef is a famous jazzman. Merry Christmas to you my friend.




Thank Michael 
Merry XMas to you and Your family In France 
Please Dont eat to much , if you Go back to China , you should buy New Jeans pants


----------



## longbowbbs

rudi0504 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends in Head Fi
> 
> At Christmas Day I had mini meet with Sid at Coffee Bean Plaza Indonesia
> 
> ...


 
 What a fun way to spend the day Rudi! Thanks again for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you and Merry Xmas to you too
> 
> Our deep condolence fur your friend
> May I know who is Dr Yusef Lateef ?


 
 Thanks, Rudi. Looks like you have a good time to share your head fi collection with friends on X'mas day
  
 Yusef Lateef was a great Jazz composer and a big influence on John Coltrane. I have not been keeping up with his more recent works, but I really love the late 50 and 60s recordings, e.g. Eastern Sound, the cenatur and the phonenix etc. they are all classic to my ears. I will listen to some of his cds tonite.


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Thank Michael
> Merry XMas to you and Your family In France
> Please Dont eat to much , if you Go back to China , you should buy New Jeans pants


Thanks Rudi but it's too late...I already ate too much. To me food is like iems...I can never stop. Merry Christmas to your family.


----------



## rudi0504

longbowbbs said:


> What a fun way to spend the day Rudi! Thanks again for sharing and Merry Christmas!




You are welcome longbowbbs
Normally our meeting suppose tomorrow , Last Minute i got e-mail from My YSL principle , on 26 and 27 Dec i must Joint The whole day meeting .
Thats why i Made The meeting today on Christmas day With Sid 
Sid want hear from My set Up before he decided to buy , like Sony WM ZX 1 , Alo RX 3 B and could Be Centrance HI Fi M 8 for I Device .
In Indonesia HI Fi M 8 Fans is more for IDevice than LX With optical 
I Think Self Hearing is The best Way before he buy his audio gear


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks, Rudi. Looks like you have a good time to share your head fi collection with friends on X'mas day
> 
> Yusef Lateef was a great Jazz composer and a big influence on John Coltrane. I have not been keeping up with his more recent works, but I really love the late 50 and 60s recordings, e.g. Eastern Sound, the cenatur and the phonenix etc. they are all classic to my ears. I will listen to some of his cds tonite.




I Love Classic jazz like from John Coltrane , Classic jazz is wonderful music , i can hear many never get bort


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Thanks Rudi but it's too late...I already ate too much. To me food is like iems...I can never stop. Merry Christmas to your family.




You are The same like Me i Love food and music , Only My wife complain For My age is not Good to eat to much fett , it is High cholesterol


----------



## rudi0504

HI Michael 
Did you copy Abdul paste In Your music library DSD music file ?

I got from Sid DSD music file , i have copy and paste , The funny Thing from 5 album si have Copied , i can received Only 1 album .
Do you have The same experiance copy DSD file to Your walkman WM ZX 1 ?
Please advise


----------



## Mimouille

Hey Rudi, sorry, I have bot tried to paste DSD on the ZX1 yet as I do not own any. It must be a problem of format as there are maybe various types of DSD?


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Hey Rudi, sorry, I have bot tried to paste DSD on the ZX1 yet as I do not own any. It must be a problem of format as there are maybe various types of DSD?




At WM ZX 1 thread seeteeyou already mentioned , it does not support DSD file


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> You are welcome Sid
> 
> How is about Theorem ?
> Do you like Theorem too and Sony used USB dac cable to Hi Fi M 8 ?
> ...




Rudi, I really enjoyed the Theorem also, frankly a bit more than the HiFi M8. 

For the cable, you are most welcome. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## sidrpm

longbowbbs said:


> What a fun way to spend the day Rudi! Thanks again for sharing and Merry Christmas!




Truly a great way to spend a good part of the day with Rudi.



cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks, Rudi. Looks like you have a good time to share your head fi collection with friends on X'mas day
> 
> Yusef Lateef was a great Jazz composer and a big influence on John Coltrane. I have not been keeping up with his more recent works, but I really love the late 50 and 60s recordings, e.g. Eastern Sound, the cenatur and the phonenix etc. they are all classic to my ears. I will listen to some of his cds tonite.




I clearly got the feeling that Rudi really enjoys sharing his love for music and portables.

RIP Yusef Lateef.




rudi0504 said:


> You are welcome longbowbbs
> Normally our meeting suppose tomorrow , Last Minute i got e-mail from My YSL principle , on 26 and 27 Dec i must Joint The whole day meeting .
> Thats why i Made The meeting today on Christmas day With Sid
> Sid want hear from My set Up before he decided to buy , like Sony WM ZX 1 , Alo RX 3 B and could Be Centrance HI Fi M 8 for I Device .
> ...




I believe it was divine intervention which freed up part of your day to allow me to get a longer hearing of your collection. The Sony ZX1 continues to impress my ears. However the Idevices paired with the HiFi M8, Theorem and Alo Rx mk3 b & b+ really were an eye opener for me.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## Don Lehrer

spurxiii said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Beautiful picture!! I just can imagine how that sounds, congrats


----------



## DMinor

I don't know what else can be improved to this dap/LOD/amp combo. It strikes the best balance and sounds as ***'ing good as it can be to my ears for anything I throw at it. I still kept ipods with other caps just to remind me how special these greens are. Out of those there is a close 2nd, but the rest (including once my favorite Kemet) are now distant behind. If there is anything I have learned from DIY - that is - do not just follow the herd. Go beyond, try unconventional or even defying "theory".
  
 Once I put in a 256GB CF card, I am gonna call it a day. I admire the guys who have the desire/drive to upgrade and try new gears, I simply lost appetite as far as in-ear audio using earphones. Perhaps I don't believe there will be much room or even any room left for improvement from what I have. With that said, I reserve the right to buy and sell.


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> I don't know what else can be improved to this dap/LOD/amp combo. It strikes the best balance and sounds as ***'ing good as it can be to my ears for anything I throw at it. I still kept ipods with other caps just to remind me how special these greens are. Out of those there is a close 2nd, but the rest (including once my favorite Kemet) are now distant behind. If there is anything I have learned from DIY - that is - do not just follow the herd. Go beyond, try unconventional or even defying "theory".
> 
> Once I put in a 256GB CF card, I am gonna call it a day. I admire the guys who have the desire/drive to upgrade and try new gears, I simply lost appetite as far as in-ear audio using earphones. Perhaps I don't believe there will be much room or even any room left for improvement from what I have. With that said, I reserve the right to buy and sell. :wink_face:


I love my imod (it's got that really nice touch of treble I crave) but honestly bro I find my fiio x3 to be about 15% to 20% better at least through the line out

The one thing I hate about ipod videos tho is how CHEAP that the internals are. I've modded several with battery's, cf cards, screens, front and back plates, clickwheels ect. And it's usually the logic boards that break easy, the biggest pita is when the middle button breaks. No I don't mean get stuck I mean break. The middle button clicks fine but nothing happens

Very cheaply made but very nice sound so it's really a passion thing that I still keep messing with them. Anyway that's my 2 cents


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> I love my imod (it's got that really nice touch of treble I crave) but honestly bro I find my fiio x3 to be about 15% to 20% better at least through the line out
> 
> The one thing I hate about ipod videos tho is how CHEAP that the internals are. I've modded several with battery's, cf cards, screens, front and back plates, clickwheels ect. And it's usually the logic boards that break easy, the biggest pita is when the middle button breaks. No I don't mean get stuck I mean break. The middle button clicks fine but nothing happens
> 
> Very cheaply made but very nice sound so it's really a passion thing that I still keep messing with them. Anyway that's my 2 cents


 
  
 I can't speak for imods sold by RWA or others, but I am glad you found the X3 better.
  
 On the ipod quality, actually I have totally opposite opinion of yours. Keep in mind these ipods are old by now since they were initially sold around 2005-2006. So wear and tear damage/loss are expected. The life of the unit also depends on how the users exercise their cares. I have not encountered one single ipod video died in the hands of mine with either the board or the HDD. Of course, I already got rid of all the HDD's from all my ipods before they even have a chance to die. The other parts can be easily fixed or replaced.


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> I can't speak for imods sold by RWA or others, but I am glad you found the X3 better.
> 
> On the ipod quality, actually I have totally opposite opinion of yours. Keep in mind these ipods are old by now since they were initially sold around 2005-2006. So wear and tear damage/loss are expected. The life of the unit also depends on how the users exercise their cares. I have not encountered one single ipod video died in the hands of mine with either the board or the HDD. Of course, I already got rid of all the HDD's from all my ipods before they even have a chance to die. The other parts can be easily fixed or replaced.


The solder on the logic board probably goes bad cause there old like you said

My imod is actually a DIYmod done by audio minor with black gate nx caps


----------



## vincent215

*** I wish it's mine.


----------



## rudi0504

vincent215 said:


> *** I wish it's mine.




Loka very Cool vincent215
How is The SQ compare another DAP like AK 100 or Sony WM ZX 1?


----------



## vincent215

rudi0504 said:


> Loka very Cool vincent215
> How is The SQ compare another DAP like AK 100 or Sony WM ZX 1?


 
 Hi rudi, it's not mine. It's pics from a headphone shop in my country, and I have never try the AK100, DX50 or Sony. I wish I will have one of them someday.
 My only rig atm is only an iphone with an almost broken RE-400, with O2/ODAC, no headphone at all. Poor student


----------



## rudi0504

I want Share our mini meet With Sid , Alex , Iwan , Nico. And Me :

Source : Sony WM ZX 1 as transport 
Dac / Amp : Sony pha 2 

Source : Ipod Classic 
Dac : Cyperlabs Class Solo
Amp : Alo Rx 3 B +

Iems : Fit Ear 334 With Alo cable 

Look like Sid like Sony WM ZX 1 very much 









Japan food at Sumiya 


Me and Sid 


From left to right :
Alex , Me ,Sid , Iwan , Nico


----------



## rudi0504

vincent215 said:


> Hi rudi, it's not mine. It's pics from a headphone shop in my country, and I have never try the AK100, DX50 or Sony. I wish I will have one of them someday.
> My only rig atm is only an iphone with an almost broken RE-400, with O2/ODAC, no headphone at all. Poor student




As i was studenf i had Only mini Compo 
In My Time Dont have iPhone or Ipod , In year 2004 i Bought My First Ipod Classic click wheel With black and White display 40 GB


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> I want Share our mini meet With Sid , Alex , Iwan , Nico. And Me :
> 
> Source : Sony WM ZX 1 as transport
> Dac / Amp : Sony pha 2
> ...




Thanks Rudi. I can't think of a better way to spend a whole afternoon - with great food, excellent portable rigs, my favorite IEM (fitear TG334) and lovely friends.

Despite the fact that I am in no mood to return to Singapore, I have to be on my way tomorrow but will be back real soon. 

And yes, the Sony ZX1 is truly excellent. I am enquiring on ways to get hold of a unit ASAP.


----------



## Capri87

Rudi, can u let me know the comparison between fitear 334 and zx1 vs fitear 334 and ak120?


----------



## eke2k6

Noble 6, with Gavin's Tralucent T1 via iPod Classic.


----------



## Cotnijoe

eke2k6 said:


> Noble 6, with Gavin's Tralucent T1 via iPod Classic.




U literally just got em right? Mannn the jealousy is risin again...


----------



## eke2k6

cotnijoe said:


> U literally just got em right? Mannn the jealousy is risin again...


 
  
 Yep, picked them up this morning.


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> The solder on the logic board probably goes bad cause there old like you said
> 
> My imod is actually a DIYmod done by audio minor with black gate nx caps


 

 That's the disadvantage of buying from others without being able to DIY. You are limited to hear JUST that particular one without a chance to hear anything else for comparison. As said, comparison is the ONLY way to separate the winner from the rest. Same thing to Rudi and others who buy and try all kinds of gears - for one thing - to compare and find the winners.
  
 I know many head-fi'ers who bought DIYmod's with the Elna Silmic's and shortly sold them to chase other hi-end daps. I totally understand it because I remember how I was disappointed with my first diymod with those caps for lack of improvement. The difference is they never got another chance to hear other caps, not mentioning unconventional caps. 
  
 With that said, it's not important how you achieve your perfect sound  - DIY or buy - as long as you are completely satisfied that's what really matters.


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> That's the disadvantage of buying from others without being able to DIY. You are limited to hear JUST that particular one without a chance to hear anything else for comparison. As said, comparison is the ONLY way to separate the winner from the rest. Same thing to Rudi and others who buy and try all kinds of gears - for one thing - to compare and find the winners.
> 
> I know many head-fi'ers who bought DIYmod's with the Elna Silmic's and shortly sold them to chase other hi-end daps. I totally understand it because I remember how I was disappointed with my first diymod with those caps for lack of improvement. The difference is they never got another chance to hear other caps, not mentioning unconventional caps.
> 
> With that said, it's not important how you achieve your perfect sound  - DIY or buy - as long as you are completely satisfied that's what really matters.


We'll I have heard quite a few RWA super imods and they all sounded exactly like my diymod


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> We'll I have heard quite a few RWA super imods and they all sounded exactly like my diymod


 
  
 They are expected to sound the same if they were wired the same with the same BG caps. I would be surprised if they won't sound the same. RWA iMod is no secret and that's how other diymod's followed its suit.
  
 Thanks to a head-fi'er's post, which led me to this thread. The OP was flamed for his claim and now he closed his thread. At that time, I was just curious and wanted to try these unconventional caps to find out all the fuss. He didn't say anything specific about what he used, but that piece of info is enough to lead me to try and arrive at today's total satisfaction. I wish I could let the OP know that I have confirmed those were indeed fools.
  
 It took me three tries in that direction and it was the last try which got me to where I am. I remember the very next day after that last try I ordered a dozen of these caps. Since then my music life couldn't be any better.


----------



## gordec

Guys, I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and a Leckerton UHA-6S MKII. Anyone has good solution of packaging them into a nice portable package? I'm actually trying to sell my Leckerton because I'm not using it as a portable rig as I initially intended to.
  
I got a microUSB to microUSB OTG but it's not a right angle type. I have been looking for a right angle type but the only one I can find has to be bought from China, and I'm in the US. The other issues is that I'm not a huge fan of bands to hold the devices together. I'm also looking for a nice solution to bind the 2 devices. Thx ahead.


----------



## spurxiii

gordec said:


> Guys, I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and a Leckerton UHA-6S MKII. Anyone has good solution of packaging them into a nice portable package? I'm actually trying to sell my Leckerton because I'm not using it as a portable rig as I initially intended to.
> 
> I got a microUSB to microUSB OTG but it's not a right angle type. I have been looking for a right angle type but the only one I can find has to be bought from China, and I'm in the US. The other issues is that I'm not a huge fan of bands to hold the devices together. I'm also looking for a nice solution to bind the 2 devices. Thx ahead.
> 
> ...


I'm currently using 3M Dual lock.


----------



## gordec

spurxiii said:


> I'm currently using 3M Dual lock.


 
 You have a picture and/or link?


----------



## spurxiii

Mine are higher profile. I meant to change them shortly to the lower profile ones. I've also installed it so there is a piece at each end for more stability. Good thing is it can be pulled apart and stuck back infinite times without any damage. The pieces remove without mark and are really strong. I pull mine apart a lot to access the DAP batteries and to roll op-amps so it's good for me.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## calipilot227

gordec said:


>


 
  
 I may be getting a Note 3 in the near future, how's the sound quality from the headphone out?


----------



## stvc

dminor said:


> They are expected to sound the same if they were wired the same with the same BG caps. I would be surprised if they won't sound the same. RWA iMod is no secret and that's how other diymod's followed its suit.
> 
> Thanks to a head-fi'er's post, which led me to this thread. The OP was flamed for his claim and now he closed his thread. At that time, I was just curious and wanted to try these unconventional caps to find out all the fuss. He didn't say anything specific about what he used, but that piece of info is enough to lead me to try and arrive at today's total satisfaction. I wish I could let the OP know that I have confirmed those were indeed fools.
> 
> It took me three tries in that direction and it was the last try which got me to where I am. I remember the very next day after that last try I ordered a dozen of these caps. Since then my music life couldn't be any better.


 Share what you have done?


----------



## gordec

calipilot227 said:


> I may be getting a Note 3 in the near future, how's the sound quality from the headphone out?


 
 It's the best out of all the Android phones I have had including the ones with Wolfson DAC. It has the least amount of Android hiss. Also using the stock music player allows you to output to DAC via OTG at 192/24.


----------



## calipilot227

gordec said:


> It's the best out of all the Android phones I have had including the ones with Wolfson DAC. It has the least amount of Android hiss. Also using the stock music player allows you to output to DAC via OTG at 192/24.


 
  
 Perfect. My IEM of choice is the UM3X, which is unfortunately VERY sensitive to hiss, making it usable only with my iPhone 4 or Sansa Clip+. Can't use it with my iPod 5.5g without my E17 as it hisses too much, same with my laptop. I guess it's the price you've got to pay for good ergonomics and that nice smooth midrange


----------



## gordec

calipilot227 said:


> Perfect. My IEM of choice is the UM3X, which is unfortunately VERY sensitive to hiss, making it usable only with my iPhone 4 or Sansa Clip+. Can't use it with my iPod 5.5g without my E17 as it hisses too much, same with my laptop. I guess it's the price you've got to pay for good ergonomics and that nice smooth midrange


 
 I would go into a store and try it with your UM3X. Make sure you try it with both flight mode on and off. Some states that it reduces the hiss even more. I never appreciated any difference.


----------



## calipilot227

I should definitely do that. Oh, and to answer your question, 3M Dual Lock is the best way I've found to pair phones and amps without silicone bands. Although it does tend to stick to the inside of your pocket if the amp isn't attached.


----------



## gordec

calipilot227 said:


> I should definitely do that. Oh, and to answer your question, 3M Dual Lock is the best way I've found to pair phones and amps without silicone bands. Although it does tend to stick to the inside of your pocket if the amp isn't attached.


 
 That might be a plus given that the note tends to slip out of your pocket because it's so big.


----------



## zenki14

gordec said:


> Guys, I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and a Leckerton UHA-6S MKII. Anyone has good solution of packaging them into a nice portable package? I'm actually trying to sell my Leckerton because I'm not using it as a portable rig as I initially intended to.
> 
> I got a microUSB to microUSB OTG but it's not a right angle type. I have been looking for a right angle type but the only one I can find has to be bought from China, and I'm in the US. The other issues is that I'm not a huge fan of bands to hold the devices together. I'm also looking for a nice solution to bind the 2 devices. Thx ahead.


 
  
 Like I replied to this guy:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/8865#post_10082076
 It's easy to make your own right angle OTG cable if you can gather the parts and solder.
  


 Repost of photo sorry.  To stick the GS3 case and Glacier together, I use 3M double sided acrylic tape.  You can search for "3M automotive acrylic plus" on ebay or local stores and should find something similar.  One small strip about 5cm long is strong enough, and doesn't leave any sticky residue.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Nothing new... just DX50 line out to Fiio E12DIY Low Gain driving Paterre with plenty of vol room...
  
 But it makes me wonder whether it is worth it to buy a new FOTM DAP every few months for that 1-2% SQ increase and to be buried away by environment noise....


----------



## H20Fidelity

Ok then, here we go..

 Back with another attempt. A few days ago I was searching on an Australian website and stumbled across some of the famous RE0 in stock for only $40 new, unpackaged, I decided to grab a pair only to find another member in Australia had seen them too by coincidence. Well today mine arrived and sound fantastic from the Studio V 3rd Anv.

 I don't remember RE0 sounding this good last time I owned them with poorer sources.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AnakChan

h20fidelity said:


> Ok then, here we go..
> 
> Back with another attempt. A few days ago I was searching on an Australian website and stumbled across some of the famous RE0 in stock for only $40 new, unpackaged, I decided to grab a pair only to find another member in Australia had seen them too by coincidence. Well today mine arrived and sound fantastic from the Studio V 3rd Anv.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do I see "Lee730 Was Here" engraved on the side of that DAP?


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> Do I see "Lee730 Was Here" engraved on the side of that DAP?


 

 Indeed, oh and Lee730 managed to leave a lot more than his name engraved on the side, he went the full distance this time. 

 I'm ashamed to show you all what you're  about to see. How a man could do this to such a fine casing is beyond me. 

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## deltasun

h20fidelity said:


> Indeed, oh and Lee730 managed to leave a lot more than his name engraved on the side, he went the full distance this time.
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed to show you all what you're  about to see. How a man could do this to such a fine casing is beyond me.
> ...




I thought you were going to say it involved bodily fluids; though I'm not sure what's worse.


----------



## Mimouille

deltasun said:


> I thought you were going to say it involved bodily fluids; though I'm not sure what's worse.


Lee did use to lick the DAP once in a while...he said it had a particular flavor and then rambled on to himself about pairing them to the 1plus2. 

Sorry Lee, could not resist


----------



## H20Fidelity

deltasun said:


> I thought you were going to say it involved bodily fluids; though I'm not sure what's worse.


 

 The problem is that the velcro won't just peel off. It's like industrial or "Castle of Grayskull" velcro, stuck tight and I risk tearing the back plate off.
 Eventually, I'll take to it with some solution and dissolve the glue slowly like I've done with another player in the past.

 Me = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Lee730 =


----------



## DMinor

stvc said:


> dminor said:
> 
> 
> > They are expected to sound the same if they were wired the same with the same BG caps. I would be surprised if they won't sound the same. RWA iMod is no secret and that's how other diymod's followed its suit.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry dude that hasn't been planned yet.
  
 Pending the results from my coming test on a 256GB CF card, one day I may be able to offer to sell these excellent sounding 256GB CF DMod's.
  
 For now, I just sit back and enjoy dragging and dropping my daily fresh to these DMod's and then push that play button without entering the sad state of the so-called audiophile dap market. LOL.


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> Ok then, here we go..
> 
> Back with another attempt. A few days ago I was searching on an Australian website and stumbled across some of the famous RE0 in stock for only $40 new, unpackaged, I decided to grab a pair only to find another member in Australia had seen them too by coincidence. Well today mine arrived and sound fantastic from the Studio V 3rd Anv.
> 
> I don't remember RE0 sounding this good last time I owned them with poorer sources.


 
 I hope to get good results like yours. Never have I been this excited over a $40 product


----------



## stvc

dminor said:


> Sorry dude that hasn't been planned yet.
> 
> Pending the results from my coming test on a 256GB CF card, one day I may be able to offer to sell these excellent sounding 256GB CF DMod's.
> 
> For now, I just sit back and enjoy dragging and dropping my daily fresh to these DMod's and then push that play button without entering the sad state of the so-called audiophile dap market. LOL.


 CF to x3? Inner or outer? But don't CF consume more power? Interested on DIY mode. But I know nothing about circuit even I have the capability to do all kind of soldering job. Did you change the cap in the player as well?


----------



## keepitsimple

rudi0504 said:


> As i was studenf i had Only mini Compo
> In My Time Dont have iPhone or Ipod , In year 2004 i Bought My First Ipod Classic click wheel With black and White display 40 GB


 
 Rudi you mentioned you liked jazz and John Coltrane.I like heavy metal but for some reason love JC.I have noticed that his albums sound amazing.My brother is a jazz musician(guitarist)and reckons that in them days they really knew how to record. A lot of music now sounds so compressed and badly recorded.Have a nice new year.


----------



## Paul Graham

This Morning my son decided to wake up really early, So whilst he played with his new lego, 
 I decided to sit down with the iPad 4 and a Coffee & Listen to Linn Jazz over Tunein and my HD25-1.II's.
 I've attached the Amperior cable to the 25's as the Amperiors are now balanced.
 This way I keep the Adidas Originals cable in good condition packed away and benefit from the iDevice controls on the Amp cable.
  
 Of course being able to browse Head-Fi at the same time is a much loved bonus


----------



## keepitsimple

^cool-straight in and simple.i am tempted to get the momentums for this purpose.


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> I hope to get good results like yours. Never have I been this excited over a $40 product




They sound great, they really do. I mean one needs to keep within reasonable expectations but for $40 they sound better than anything has a right to be.


----------



## rudi0504

keepitsimple said:


> Rudi you mentioned you liked jazz and John Coltrane.I like heavy metal but for some reason love JC.I have noticed that his albums sound amazing.My brother is a jazz musician(guitarist)and reckons that in them days they really knew how to record. A lot of music now sounds so compressed and badly recorded.Have a nice new year.




You are right , now most of them use Computer to record , and most of CD are mp3 quality , not WAV like few years back , thats why sound so compressed .
Especially chinese music CD 
Like jazz at the pawnshop or Harry Belafonte at carnegie hall sound quality is very Good


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Ok then, here we go..
> 
> 
> Back with another attempt. A few days ago I was searching on an Australian website and stumbled across some of the famous RE0 in stock for only $40 new, unpackaged, I decided to grab a pair only to find another member in Australia had seen them too by coincidence. Well today mine arrived and sound fantastic from the Studio V 3rd Anv.
> ...




Studio V 3rd anv Edition is One Of The best DAP on The market until now
Synergy in audio set up is very important 

Source : HiSound Studio V 3rd ANV edition in black color 
Iem : Tralucent 1+ 2 with uber cable


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Nothing new... just DX50 line out to Fiio E12DIY Low Gain driving Paterre with plenty of vol room...
> 
> But it makes me wonder whether it is worth it to buy a new FOTM DAP every few months for that 1-2% SQ increase and to be buried away by environment noise....




Dx 50 is very good DAP 
Sometimes is new power syndrome to buy new DAP , not everything new DAP sound very good 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Micro USB
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17513495109
> 
> ...




I vote seeteeyou is the best informative head fi


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> This Morning my son decided to wake up really early, So whilst he played with his new lego,
> I decided to sit down with the iPad 4 and a Coffee & Listen to Linn Jazz over Tunein and my HD25-1.II's.
> I've attached the Amperior cable to the 25's as the Amperiors are now balanced.
> This way I keep the Adidas Originals cable in good condition packed away and benefit from the iDevice controls on the Amp cable.
> ...




I am agree with you Paul , iPad is the best DAP from iDevice


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Dx 50 is very good DAP
> Sometimes is new power syndrome to buy new DAP , not everything new DAP sound very good
> IMO


 

 Rudi, I totally respect your hobby to achieve desktop head-fi quality using portable gear!
  
 I just have this thought that when I decide to use the gear outdoor, it never sound as good as when I am at home at nite... because the outdoor noise is too much.... especially in Hong Kong


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, I totally respect your hobby to achieve desktop head-fi quality using portable gear!
> 
> I just have this thought that when I decide to use the gear outdoor, it never sound as good as when I am at home at nite... because the outdoor noise is too much.... especially in Hong Kong




Thank you 
Night time is the best time to hear audio , especially when all in house already going ins bed 
Nobody disturb us to hear audio


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Studio V 3rd anv Edition is One Of The best DAP on The market until now
> Synergy in audio set up is very important
> 
> Source : HiSound Studio V 3rd ANV edition in black color
> ...


 


 Couldn't agree more Rudi, synergy is the magic key to audio, the difference between a 'ok' pairing and _'magic'_ pairing.

 I imagine the detail that comes out of those 1Plus2 with uber and Studio V would be enough to awaken the audio gods themselves!


----------



## vincent215

rudi0504 said:


> As i was studenf i had Only mini Compo
> In My Time Dont have iPhone or Ipod , In year 2004 i Bought My First Ipod Classic click wheel With black and White display 40 GB


 
 Yeah, I am just at the beginning of the this long journey! And like they said: "Focus on the journey, not the destination"


----------



## DMinor

stvc said:


> CF to x3? Inner or outer? But don't CF consume more power? Interested on DIY mode. But I know nothing about circuit even I have the capability to do all kind of soldering job. Did you change the cap in the player as well?


 
 What you meant by CF to x3? CF is VERY power efficient and in fact just for the battery performance alone it's worth the mod. CF's are the best sounding cards of all the SSD's I have tried. The mod removes a pair of caps from the board near the DAC for wiring. Don't want to go off topic, if you are interested go here and here for more info about the mod.
  


cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, I totally respect your hobby to achieve desktop head-fi quality using portable gear!
> 
> I just have this thought that when I decide to use the gear outdoor, it never sound as good as when I am at home at nite... because the outdoor noise is too much.... especially in Hong Kong


 
  
 The place I enjoy the most listening to my music is my office. The problem is I often focus more on the music than on my work. So when I need to do some serious work I have to refrain myself from listening to music. It's very painful.
  
 To me music is highly addictive, not the gears. With that said, the gears have been helping me to expand my music interest, which makes the addiction worse.


----------



## Paul Graham

dminor said:


> What you meant by CF to x3? CF is VERY power efficient and in fact just for the battery performance alone it's worth the mod. CF's are the best sounding cards of all the SSD's I have tried. The mod removes a pair of caps from the board near the DAC for wiring. Don't want to go off topic, if you are interested go here and here for more info about the mod.
> 
> 
> The place I enjoy the most listening to my music is my office. The problem is I often focus more on the music than on my work. So when I need to do some serious work I have to refrain myself from listening to music. It's very painful.
> ...


 
  
 This is exactly my problem...
  
 I love and enjoy music above all else, But when I listen to it on lovely gear I want to get better gear, Once I have the better gear, I start to look for MORE music to appreciate on my new gear.
 And thus the cycle is born.


----------



## DMinor

paul graham said:


> This is exactly my problem...
> 
> I love and enjoy music above all else, But when I listen to it on lovely gear I want to get better gear, Once I have the better gear, I start to look for MORE music to appreciate on my new gear.
> And thus the cycle is born.


 
  
 The key is to find that perfect-for-your-ears sounding and be done with it. The problem is it may take a long time if not life time to find something which keeps changing. LOL.


----------



## DMinor

Rudi:
  
 Remember seeing a recent pic of your Sony XBA-H3. How do you like the H3? Does it sound anything boomy/muddy to your ears?


----------



## Don Lehrer

paul graham said:


> This is exactly my problem...
> 
> I love and enjoy music above all else, But when I listen to it on lovely gear I want to get better gear, Once I have the better gear, I start to look for MORE music to appreciate on my new gear.
> And thus the cycle is born.


 
  
 So is it my friend, but you always treasure the moments when you find something that makes you happier and takes the best of you! Doesn´t matter if it´s only to keep looking


----------



## snapple10




----------



## SkyBleu

snapple10 said:


>




What amp are you running there?


----------



## snapple10

RSA Intruder
 changing the set up a little


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Rudi:
> 
> Remember seeing a recent pic of your Sony XBA-H3. How do you like the H3? Does it sound anything boomy/muddy to your ears?




Hi DMinor 
Sony XBA H3 sound quality is smooth warm , you need brighter amp to pair with Sony XBA H3
I just found out very good set up for Sony XBA H3 :

Source : IPhone 5s
Dac : Cypher labs Class Solo original edition 
Amp : RSA the Intruder
Iem : Sony XBA H3

High : is smooth not sparkle like xba 4 or xba 40 
Mid : natural sounding midrange 
Bass : not as tight as xba 40 or ex 1000 , more to subwoofer bass , i like very good bass impact 
Soundstage : not as wide as xba 40
Separation : not as good as xba 40 

In my opinion this Sony XBA H3 is to warm and smooth for me , I love detail and bright sounding iems 
If you like smooth and natural sounding iem , than XBA H3 is the right choice for you 

IMO












Note : I just change the DAC with Go DAP DD 1 muse 01
Sound quality change , now it sounding more open and Breiter 
sony XBA H 3 need Breiter Amp and DAC to make to their best SQ

High : more sparkle now , I love it more now
Mid : more clear and clean 
Bass : has better detail and very good impact too
Separation : is better now , now I can better know the instrument placement 
Soundstage : is wider and deeper 

Now I love my Sony XBA H3 than before and with these set up is better than my Sony XBA 40 
Before I don't like the SQ from my Sony XBA H 3 

It is very important in audio the Synergy , with very good synergy can change dramatically the sound quality


----------



## DMinor

Rudi:
  
 Thanks for checking on the H3. I am so used to the EX1000 sound that I am afraid the H3's "subwoofer" bass may render the music a little bit muddy to my ears. I am very sensitive to muddy/boomy sound and have near-zero tolerance for that. Just curious about the H3 as I am offered for a trade (definitely not for my EX1000).
  
 With so many gears to test at your disposal, I guess you can always find a good synergy for a mediocre phone to sound good.


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Rudi:
> 
> Thanks for checking on the H3. I am so used to the EX1000 sound that I am afraid the H3's "subwoofer" bass may render the music a little bit muddy to my ears. I am very sensitive to muddy/boomy sound and have near-zero tolerance for that. Just curious about the H3 as I am offered for a trade (definitely not for my EX1000).
> 
> With so many gears to test at your disposal, I guess you can always find a good synergy for a mediocre phone to sound good.




Your taste is like mine , I don't like muddy sounding bass, I think the bass from ex 1000 so far is the best from all xba series 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

I want share best app for android phone : USB audio player pro 

Source : Samsung Note 3
Dac / Amp : Cypherlabs Theorem 720
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 700

Sound Quality with USB audio player pro is better than USB audio recorder pro


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Hi DMinor
> Sony XBA H3 sound quality is smooth warm , you need brighter amp to pair with Sony XBA H3
> I just found out very good set up for Sony XBA H3 :
> 
> ...


 

 Unlike you , I actually like the smooth and warm sound signature, this made me more curious on the xba H3


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Unlike you , I actually like the smooth and warm sound signature, this made me more curious on the xba H3




Every body has their individual taste , i like detail and bright but not harsh , you like the opposite warm and smooth


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Every body has their individual taste , i like detail and bright but not harsh , you like the opposite warm and smooth


 

 Yeah , everyone has what they like, thats why there is no universally best headphone
 Rudi are you going to jaben or mikes place in the near time? I want to try the XBA H3


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> Yeah , everyone has what they like, thats why there is no universally best headphone
> Rudi are you going to jaben or mikes place in the near time? I want to try the XBA H3




Not in near time


----------



## snapple10

Switching to Fostex 
Fostex TH 900> Intruder> Dx50


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Not in near time


 
 oh okay that is fine , thanks
  
  
  
 new everyday rig, Dell venue 8 pro with ak 100 and ER4p(luckily found this for around 200 odd instead of 300), the dell venue 8 can used the ak 100 as a dac as well for music not inside the ak100


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> I want share best app for android phone : USB audio player pro
> 
> Source : Samsung Note 3
> Dac / Amp : Cypherlabs Theorem 720
> ...


 
  
  
 Good to hear Rudi.  Have you tried USB Audio Player Pro on your Sony ZX1?


----------



## alan_g

now can anyone give me a nice couple of bands for keeping this rig together?


----------



## FARfromHOME

dminor said:


> They are expected to sound the same if they were wired the same with the same BG caps. I would be surprised if they won't sound the same. RWA iMod is no secret and that's how other diymod's followed its suit.
> 
> Thanks to a head-fi'er's post, which led me to this thread. The OP was flamed for his claim and now he closed his thread. At that time, I was just curious and wanted to try these unconventional caps to find out all the fuss. He didn't say anything specific about what he used, but that piece of info is enough to lead me to try and arrive at today's total satisfaction. I wish I could let the OP know that I have confirmed those were indeed fools.
> 
> It took me three tries in that direction and it was the last try which got me to where I am. I remember the very next day after that last try I ordered a dozen of these caps. Since then my music life couldn't be any better.


 

 What make are the green caps? Tried some supercaps (white) with no success... Gave up. 
 I got Objective 2 kit for Christmas. Took me half a day to put together - loving it. Happy Holidays


----------



## eke2k6

How I'm spending the afternoon:


----------



## Cotnijoe

eke2k6 said:


> How I'm spending the afternoon:




Classy! Cept i hate ochem... (Or at least it looks like it to me...)


----------



## eke2k6

cotnijoe said:


> Classy! Cept i hate ochem... (Or at least it looks like it to me...)


 
  
 It's the bane of my existence. And this is Medicinal Chem, which combines ochem, biochem, biokinetics, and a bunch of other nonsense. I often question why it's a part of the curriculum. I've never met a pharmacist who uses med chem.
  
 Good thing I have music to keep me sane.


----------



## miceblue

Ermagawdyes. Apparently the Tascam PCM recording app does work in iOS 7. I have to open the app and plug in the dongle instead of the other way around like it was in iOS 6.
Behold the best-looking binaural dummy head you will ever see. XD




It's not a bad DAP too for what it's worth.
Jammin' with some smooth grooves here.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A06KWJoTzms[/video]


My portable [binaural recording] rig.


----------



## DMinor

farfromhome said:


> What make are the green caps? Tried some supercaps (white) with no success... Gave up.
> I got Objective 2 kit for Christmas. Took me half a day to put together - loving it. Happy Holidays


 
  
 What white supercaps did you use? Did you fly wires from the DAC directly to the dock pins or did you mod like RWA iMod (wiring on board only without lifting the dock pins off board)?
 Gave up after only one try? That's not a good habit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't even remember how many caps I have tried, but I do have a box full of waste. What I can tell you about these ultracaps is, for some reason, they have just improved the dynamics of the sounding. By dynamics I mean more airy/open sounding with extended bass and treble on both ends boosted by a crystal-clear/clean background (like when you are in a cave totally isolated from outside noise and hear the water dripping into a pool from cave ceiling). It helps me to separate the good recording from the bad ones.
  
 Also do not overlook the LOD. That short piece of cable can also make great contribution to an excellent sounding.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Good to hear Rudi.  Have you tried USB Audio Player Pro on your Sony ZX1?




Hi Jeff 

I haven't install to Sony 
Do you know , if I already bought app for Samsung for example this USB audio player pro , can I use in Sony NX 1 too ?
Or shall I buy again ?


----------



## mrAdrian

Rudi, no you do not have to buy the app again if you use the same Google account for both devices


----------



## rudi0504

mradrian said:


> Rudi, no you do not have to buy the app again if you use the same Google account for both devices




Thank you Adrian 

I am a bit disappointed with Sony WM ZX 1 , that WM ZX 1 can not accommodate this USB Audio Player Pro .
I think I can use my Sony WM ZX 1 like my Samsung Note 3 as USB DAC player to my Cypher Labs Theorem 
Now my hoping is gone :confused_face(1):


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Adrian
> 
> I am a bit disappointed that this app USB Audio Player Pro IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH MY SONY WM ZX 1
> so sad


 
  
 That's a little sad to hear.  Its brand new, maybe a future update will fix it...
  
 I really want that app to work.


----------



## singleended58

I have seen some stacked portable gears pictures in here and wonder why all dac(s) and portable amp(s) are wrapped around with something. Why? I thought that heat should be dissipated (?)


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Its for preventing scartches on the device surface


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> That's a little sad to hear.  Its brand new, maybe a future update will fix it...
> 
> I really want that app to work.




Yes so do I , my neutron player and jet Audio player works very good
First time I try to installed , your app will be installed , but no reaction , I repeated 5 times , than I found out 
Sony Walkman is not compatible :confused_face(1):


----------



## TekeRugburn

eke2k6 said:


> It's the bane of my existence. And this is Medicinal Chem, which combines ochem, biochem, biokinetics, and a bunch of other nonsense. I often question why it's a part of the curriculum. I've never met a pharmacist who uses med chem.
> 
> Good thing I have music to keep me sane.


 
  
 guessing because Pharmacists are distributing drugs and some don't want to work retail but research.


----------



## eke2k6

tekerugburn said:


> guessing because Pharmacists are distributing drugs and some don't want to work retail but research.


 
  
 Research that involves synthesis and med chem would fall under pharmacology, not the Pharm.D. Even the national board exam barely has any there.
  
 For the record I'm specializing in nuclear pharmacy, not distributing drugs. Also, pharmacists do far more than distribute drugs. Even so, almost none of those specializations use med chem as heavily as we do in didactic courses.
  
 Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Sorensiim

My newly balanced setup... I'm afraid there's no going back to single-ended for me, this sounds amazing!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Congrats, Soren!
Any chance of adding DB2 in the stack for full balance? How we all wish dx90 has a balance line out?


----------



## Paul Graham

sorensiim said:


> My newly balanced setup... I'm afraid there's no going back to single-ended for me, this sounds amazing!


 
  
 Looks great and I know the feeling!!
 I have an iBasso PB2 with balanced Amperiors,
 DB2 and a balanced interconnect, At the moment I attach the CLAS via Coax to the DB2 so Im running a fully balanced stack.
  
 In your pic, The line out from the DX50... Is that a balanced out to the PB2's balanced input or are you running a half balanced rig?
 This is what I usually run when I use my Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g. SE line in - Balanced out.
  
 Later this week I should receive my new balanced cable for my IE8's. Cant wait to try an already awesome pair of iem's balanced.


----------



## Paul Graham

I forgot to mention I don't have the DX50 yet. 
  
 I need both the DX50 and the iPod Classic 160gb. 
 Just deciding which to get first.


----------



## Cotnijoe

sorensiim said:


> My newly balanced setup... I'm afraid there's no going back to single-ended for me, this sounds amazing!


 
  
 Did you just get the balanced jack from ibasso and put it onto ur noble cable urself?


eke2k6 said:


> tekerugburn said:
> 
> 
> > guessing because Pharmacists are distributing drugs and some don't want to work retail but research.
> ...


 
  
 meanwhile im a poor undergrad looking at big words that might potentially determine my future... ...


----------



## Sorensiim

cosmicholyghost said:


> Congrats, Soren!
> Any chance of adding DB2 in the stack for full balance? How we all wish dx90 has a balance line out?


 
 I'd say the chances are slim to none - and no, the DX90 won't have a balanced output I'm afraid.
  


paul graham said:


> Looks great and I know the feeling!!
> I have an iBasso PB2 with balanced Amperiors,
> DB2 and a balanced interconnect, At the moment I attach the CLAS via Coax to the DB2 so Im running a fully balanced stack.
> 
> ...


 
 The DX50 has a single-ended 3.5mm line out that goes to the single ended input of the PB2. Then the PB2 (like most balanced amps) splits the input to a balanced signal. I really don't want my stack to get any bigger and as far as I can gather, the gain from adding a DB2 to it would be minimal.


----------



## Sorensiim

cotnijoe said:


> Did you just get the balanced jack from ibasso and put it onto ur noble cable urself?


 
 Yup, that's what soldering irons are for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well, strictly speaking I got the Hirose plugs from a Danish Head-fi'er who lives nearby as Ibasso was all out.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Haha i am far too afraid of messing up my cable to do that. Maybe someday


----------



## Sorensiim

cotnijoe said:


> Haha i am far too afraid of messing up my cable to do that. Maybe someday


 
 I am a pupil of the school of learning by fcuking up doing. However, if you're new to soldering you might want to start out with some Neutrik plugs, making IC's and such. The Hirose connectors were surprisingly nice to work with, but hardly "noob friendly"


----------



## rudi0504

sorensiim said:


> My newly balanced setup... I'm afraid there's no going back to single-ended for me, this sounds amazing!




Congrats Sorensiim for your new balance cable to your Pb 2 
Please try it with DB 2 in full balance in and out , it is amazing


----------



## rudi0504

sorensiim said:


> I'd say the chances are slim to none - and no, the DX90 won't have a balanced output I'm afraid.
> 
> The DX50 has a single-ended 3.5mm line out that goes to the single ended input of the PB2. Then the PB2 (like most balanced amps) splits the input to a balanced signal. I really don't want my stack to get any bigger and as far as I can gather, the gain from adding a DB2 to it would be minimal.




DB2 dac section is better than DX 50 , if you do in and out in balance , I think you will love it more than yet your balance set up


----------



## Sorensiim

rudi0504 said:


> DB2 dac section is better than DX 50 , if you do in and out in balance , I think you will love it more than yet your balance set up


 
 The problem is that I really don't want a triple stack but if I ever come by a DB2 at a meet, I'll give it a try to see if the sonic improvements are worth the added bulk.


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> The problem is that I really don't want a triple stack but if I ever come by a DB2 at a meet, I'll give it a try to see if the sonic improvements are worth the added bulk.




Once you go triple stack, you never go back.

See our good pal, Rudi, here? He quadruple stacks now 

I'm actually curious of a PB/DB stack. Some say its a game changer, and some say that going balanced isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Sorensiim

skybleu said:


> Once you go triple stack, you never go back.
> 
> See our good pal, Rudi, here? He quadruple stacks now
> 
> I'm actually curious of a PB/DB stack. Some say its a game changer, and some say that going balanced isn't that big of a deal.


 
 Going from a single ended to a balanced amp was a pretty big thing sonically, but I've seen a lot say that going from a single-ended source to a balanced is not nearly as audible a change. I'd love to try it, but I'm not going shopping for a DB2 anytime soon. I'm saving pennies for a DX90!


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> Going from a single ended to a balanced amp was a pretty big thing sonically, but I've seen a lot say that going from a single-ended source to a balanced is not nearly as audible a change. I'd love to try it, but I'm not going shopping for a DB2 anytime soon. I'm saving pennies for a DX90!



I would like to try it too

Lol, DX90! Not sure how that'll play out.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

I didnt realize the improvement of DB2 until I tried comparing using my  HD650 (bcos I dont have high end CIEM). There is evidently better instrument separation and detail. I now dont use PB2 alone but portability is a truly practical concern! !
 Thats why if DX90 has balance line out , all the intruder/71B/PB2/lightning owners will be forever thankful to ibasso... Add a couple hundred if required....


----------



## FARfromHOME

dminor said:


> What white supercaps did you use? Did you fly wires from the DAC directly to the dock pins or did you mod like RWA iMod (wiring on board only without lifting the dock pins off board)?
> Gave up after only one try? That's not a good habit.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have tried about 20 different capacitors. Only 1 pair was supercaps. At the moment I use film caps. Mundorf silver/gold for lod cables. Are the green ones Ioxus?


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> I didnt realize the improvement of DB2 until I tried comparing using my  HD650 (bcos I dont have high end CIEM). There is evidently better instrument separation and detail. I now dont use PB2 alone but portability is a truly practical concern! !
> Thats why if DX90 has balance line out , all the intruder/71B/PB2/lightning owners will be forever thankful to ibasso... Add a couple hundred if required....




I wish the same think like you balance line out and it is better that IBasso for their future balance DACs and Amps and DAPs use RSA connector 
I think they can sell more , because most of brand use RSA balance connector 
Like : ALO , Cypher Labs , RSA , Centrance


----------



## rudi0504

sorensiim said:


> The problem is that I really don't want a triple stack but if I ever come by a DB2 at a meet, I'll give it a try to see if the sonic improvements are worth the added bulk.




If you have the chance please try it , I believe you like more and more the balance SQ 




skybleu said:


> Once you go triple stack, you never go back.
> 
> See our good pal, Rudi, here? He quadruple stacks now
> 
> I'm actually curious of a PB/DB stack. Some say its a game changer, and some say that going balanced isn't that big of a deal.




Thank you for your compliment 
Balance is the best for sound quality and has fuller power too 




sorensiim said:


> Going from a single ended to a balanced amp was a pretty big thing sonically, but I've seen a lot say that going from a single-ended source to a balanced is not nearly as audible a change. I'd love to try it, but I'm not going shopping for a DB2 anytime soon. I'm saving pennies for a DX90!




Everything from source , Dac and amp use balance the SQ is better and fuller , in home audio are the same 

I change my SAA cable to balance 4 pin from 6,3 mm connector , the SQ different is noticeable


----------



## DMinor

farfromhome said:


> Have tried about 20 different capacitors. Only 1 pair was supercaps. At the moment I use film caps. Mundorf silver/gold for lod cables. Are the green ones Ioxus?


 

 No. If I am not mistaken, I remember you mentioning all your diymods are the slim ones and you put all the caps in the LOD's. First of all, you will limit yourself to the size of the caps to try due to the tight space in the LOD. Second, I don't know in reality (not in theory) if they will sound the same with the same caps located inside the ipod or inside the LOD. I have not personally done any comparison as all my caps won't fit inside the LOD.


----------



## Olanzky

finally got my combo along with meenova and mogami cables. DX50 -> DB2 + PB2 via hirose -> Q701 (single end)

I just realized that AKG although on 62ohms are quite harder to drive. now I wish I could balance my Q's to that PB2 +20gain. I was reaching 3 o clock to full on classic jazz







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Paul Graham

olanzky said:


> finally got my combo along with meenova and mogami cables. DX50 -> DB2 + PB2 via hirose -> Q701 (single end)
> 
> *I just realized that AKG although on 62ohms are quite harder to drive. now I wish I could balance my Q's to that PB2 +20gain. I was reaching 3 o clock to full on classic jazz*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do it!
 It will make the world of difference!


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> If you have the chance please try it , I believe you like more and more the balance SQ
> Thank you for your compliment
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Im totally with Rudi on this one!
 I used my iPod Classic > SOLO > DB2 > PB2 > HD25.1 II. Giving me a FULLY balanced rig. 
 I thought the iPC > SOLO > PB2 > HD25.1 II Single ended was amazing until I tried the above rig.
 Now I Listen to a fully balanced rig whenever I can as it is so much better sonically. Plus the extra voltage is obviously great for harder to drive headphones.
 Im getting the DX50 soon just so I can run a smaller stack and have less components and cables in the signal path.


----------



## spurxiii

Why would one need a quadruple stack?
 Wouldn't you just need a carrier > DAC > Amp?


----------



## Olanzky

spurxiii said:


> Why would one need a quadruple stack?
> Wouldn't you just need a carrier > DAC > Amp?


 
 might be because he's using an ipod. so connecting it to CLAS would give him optical out then through the DB2. but yeah, that thing also makes me order DX50.


----------



## skalkman

spurxiii said:


> Why would one need a quadruple stack?
> Wouldn't you just need a carrier > DAC > Amp?


 
 The DB2 does not have an Apple certified DAC so the iPod won't send a digital signal through it.
  


olanzky said:


> might be because he's using an ipod. so connecting it to CLAS would give him optical out then through the DB2. but yeah, that thing also makes me order DX50.


 
 You're right. Though the he is using an coaxial output from the CLAS to the DB2.


----------



## Olanzky

skalkman said:


> spurxiii said:
> 
> 
> > Why would one need a quadruple stack?
> ...




yeah coaxial is what I meant not optical sorry.

well if only the dx50 has an optical out then I would definitely get an M8 or M8 could accept coax input. got high hopes over DX90 this coming year

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## spurxiii

skalkman said:


> The DB2 does not have an Apple certified DAC so the iPod won't send a digital signal through it.
> 
> You're right. Though the he is using an coaxial output from the CLAS to the DB2.


 
 Ahh thanks


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Im totally with Rudi on this one!
> I used my iPod Classic > SOLO > DB2 > PB2 > HD25.1 II. Giving me a FULLY balanced rig.
> I thought the iPC > SOLO > PB2 > HD25.1 II Single ended was amazing until I tried the above rig.
> Now I Listen to a fully balanced rig whenever I can as it is so much better sonically. Plus the extra voltage is obviously great for harder to drive headphones.
> Im getting the DX50 soon just so I can run a smaller stack and have less components and cables in the signal path.




If you buy DX 50 , please still keep your cypher labs Solo old / original version , Class Solo is one of the best DAC for I device until now and the build quality is like thank.
You can feel after 3 years still working


----------



## Paul Graham

Some of My Various Rigs over the last twelve months. I have more but need to dig them out from my gallery.
 Ive certainly come a long way since I joined Head-Fi!
 Im really enjoying this hobby and I have some big plans for next year.
 I'll mostly be concentration on my main Hi-Fi and turntable setup but I have a few more little things planned for my headphone rigs, both portable and desktop.
  
 Here's to a happy new year and due to my move in two weeks, I can at last get all my gear out of storage and get things how I really want them.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Loads missing but You get the idea lol.


----------



## spurxiii

Woohoo they came! RE0. Better sounding than my memory


----------



## spurxiii

Is this a quadruple stack?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

@spurxiii
  
 Beautiful photo! I wish to use it as my wallpaper


----------



## spurxiii

cosmicholyghost said:


> @spurxiii
> 
> Beautiful photo! I wish to use it as my wallpaper


 
 Thanks please do


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> I wish the same think like you balance line out and it is better that IBasso for their future balance DACs and Amps and DAPs use RSA connector
> I think they can sell more , because most of brand use RSA balance connector
> Like : ALO , Cypher Labs , RSA , Centrance


 

 Hi Rudi
  
 Unfortunately, the reality tells us that balance line out is not the most desired feature in the market. I think you can consider upgrade your AK120 to RWAK120-b as it is the only balance portable source in the market.
  
 I totally agree with you that there should be a standardized balance connector for portable gears Consumers can spend money on building adapters for SQ but not connectivity and have more excuses to buy more portable amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I actually quite like the hirose 6 pin. Some DIY-ers are using hirose 4-pin, too. Again, if majority is using RSA, then RSA it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I see you have a beautiful custom RSA female to 1/8" adapter, may I know where you purchase this?


----------



## Don Lehrer

Quote:


paul graham said:


> Some of My Various Rigs over the last twelve months. I have more but need to dig them out from my gallery.
> Ive certainly come a long way since I joined Head-Fi!
> Im really enjoying this hobby and I have some big plans for next year.
> I'll mostly be concentration on my main Hi-Fi and turntable setup but I have a few more little things planned for my headphone rigs, both portable and desktop.
> ...


 
  
 Amazing collection you have there. I really hope you can get your things the way you like the most (if you ever need more space, I can offer you a corner at my home dedicated just for your rigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Keep the photos coming!


----------



## kimvictor

Haven't posted here in a while. Annual Sum Up of Portables!

 My Source/UERM. Currently UERM is my main iem.

 But here's more! The GR07 and BA200 are from 2 fellow head-fiers(borrowing them), and the earpods are my gf's. Missing from the picture is my favorite MDR7550, as it is lent.
  
 I also have few portable hps, including:
 KEF M500: lent to gf
 Voxoa HD Wireless: lent to my friend
 SRH940: If you consider it a portable. Left in US.
 Sony V6: If you consider it a portable. One of my classic fav.
  
 I am more of a portable/iem guy!


----------



## kimvictor

I feel humble with everyone's fancy source/dac/amp stack! They are truly impressive.


----------



## BillsonChang007

kimvictor said:


> I feel humble with everyone's fancy source/dac/amp stack! They are truly impressive.



Yours too! xD


----------



## DMinor

I have a big problem now b/c of listening to too much music. I stayed past 2 last night thanks to these toys and had to get up at 6 for work this morning. Ouch.
  
 I made this LOD yesterday and really love it. In fact, it is blowing my mind as we speak and I am scratching my head. I thought I am done with the LOD's after having DIY'ed so many, now I have to do a couple more to confirm my thinking.
  
 TBH I have never expected the in-ear audio from this gear could sound this good. It's ridiculously good. That thick of sound is so rich, airy, wide open yet controlled/tightened, milky smooth and elastic, absolutely crystal-clear background. I can feel the weight of the sound. That's not even funny.
  
 If that 256GB CF works, these DMod's are definitely bombs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, I don't believe those $200 LOD's hyped and sold to the fools (sorry guys if you bought and I didn't really mean that) but I do believe those $800 LOD's (if there are any) not hyped but sold to the fool-proof audiophiles.   Let me say this, those silver/gold wires and other frequently hyped wires (don't want to name them) are pretty much all baloney. Yes they make a slight difference, but that difference may or may not be even preferred depending on your taste. Please don't flame me for saying this, as I have bought/tried many different "quality" wires and speak from my own experience of course. Also I am only talking about the LOD as I have not tried other cables. I am basically focusing on the audio path before amp.
  
 Now I have a new "theory" after hearing this new LOD, and I am pretty sure what it is as I previously made another LOD using the exact wires except ......


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> Unfortunately, the reality tells us that balance line out is not the most desired feature in the market. I think you can consider upgrade your AK120 to RWAK120-b as it is the only balance portable source in the market.
> 
> ...




Hi 
I purchase from Norse Audio USA , whiplash Audio and some my diy friend made for me


----------



## buruma

X3 MOD (WM8741) + Pure2 amp + nickel trans


----------



## AnakChan

Today's travel rig: iPhone 4S, Venturecraft DD 12VLEE, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 hybrid tube amp, & Mr.Speakers Alpha Dog in a Volk Tactical Regi (Sling) Pouch.

Sorry for the poor quality photo. Off my phone.


----------



## Sorensiim

olanzky said:


> finally got my combo along with meenova and mogami cables. DX50 -> DB2 + PB2 via hirose -> Q701 (single end)
> 
> I just realized that AKG although on 62ohms are quite harder to drive. now I wish I could balance my Q's to that PB2 +20gain. I was reaching 3 o clock to full on classic jazz
> 
> ...




Get some Hirose connectors. The PB2 is SO much better from the balanced output!


----------



## Olanzky

sorensiim said:


> Get some Hirose connectors. The PB2 is SO much better from the balanced output!


 
 i wanted to but it would require my Q701 to be terminated isn't it? is there a 6 pin hirose to 1/8 jack adapter?


----------



## TekeRugburn

olanzky said:


> i wanted to but it would require my Q701 to be terminated isn't it? is there a 6 pin hirose to 1/8 jack adapter?




That wouldn't make it balanced


----------



## skalkman

olanzky said:


> i wanted to but it would require my Q701 to be terminated isn't it? is there a 6 pin hirose to 1/8 jack adapter?


 
 Since the Q701 has a removable cable you could easily just get a replacement cable and re-terminate that with a hirose plug.


----------



## Olanzky

skalkman said:


> Since the Q701 has a removable cable you could easily just get a replacement cable and re-terminate that with a hirose plug.


 
 i was thinking of that way. if you may? do you knew any company who does custom cable like those? a mini XLR to 6 pin hirose?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Digging through my pictures folder I stumbled across what I would of called My first rig on headfi.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> Digging through my pictures folder I stumbled across what I would of called My first rig on headfi.


 Oh, stop being coy, trying to hide your high-end rig!


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Oh, stop being coy, trying to hide your high-end rig!




I'm pretty sure at the time I thought it sounded pretty amazing.


----------



## Paul Graham

skalkman said:


> Since the Q701 has a removable cable you could easily just get a replacement cable and re-terminate that with a hirose plug.


 
  
  


olanzky said:


> i was thinking of that way. if you may? do you knew any company who does custom cable like those? a mini XLR to 6 pin hirose?


 
  
  
 This won't work, Reterminating the cable alone won't "balance" it.
 The headphones have to be done as well. 
 I know this as I want my momentums balanced but need to send them to My cable maker first to be rewired for it.


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> Digging through my pictures folder I stumbled across what I would of called My first rig on headfi.


 
 Gave my younger brother an E11 for Xmas and now he wants a clip for the gym. Unfortunately his only cans are M50s (also a gift from yours truly)... I'm not sure how those will fare on the treadmill...


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> Gave my younger brother an E11 for Xmas and now he wants a clip for the gym. Unfortunately his only cans are M50s (also a gift from yours truly)... I'm not sure how those will fare on the treadmill...




Surely we can source him something with our resources on headfi, M50 are to bulky for gym use. I'd suggest something like SOUNDMAGIC E10 for about $40, or Phillips SHE3580, they're both pretty cool options.


----------



## Retrias

isnt the monoprice iem cheaper


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> Surely we can source him something with our resources on headfi, M50 are to bulky for gym use. I'd suggest something like SOUNDMAGIC E10 for about $40, or Phillips SHE3580, they're both pretty cool options.


 
 Yeah I'm sure he'll come knocking sometime soon. Was thinking either the SHE3580 or CX215.


----------



## rudi0504

Here are the comparison between Sony Stag vs ALO + Cypher Labs Class -DB 2.00 VRms

Set up A:
Source : Sony WM ZX 1
Dac / Amp : Sony PHA 2
Cable : Sony Hi Res stock

Set up B:
Source : IPhone 4s
Dac : Cypherlabs Class - DB 2.00 VRms
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Cable : lod to mini USB Moon Audio silver Dragon V1
Mini to mini diy

Set up A and B:
Headphone : LCD 3
Cable : SAA 4 PIN balance cable + 4 PIN balance female to mini oyaide


Set Up A :
High : less sparkle than set up B
Mid : natural and neutral midrange , less clarity than set up B
Bass : very good impact bad bass detail , set up B bass Is fuller and more weight and faster more lively
Separation : very good that we can detect the position from the instrument very clear
Set B has slightly better separation
Soundstage : wide and depth are very good ,set up B has wider and deeper

Power wise :
Set up B has bigger / more power than set up A
The power from set up A is on par with set up B in MID gain

The winner is set up B
Overall SQ : more clarity more transparent , better and clear and clean midrange , Bette bass impact and more weight and better Bass speed

IMO

Set up A




Set Up B 





The back view Set Up A and Set Up B


----------



## rudi0504

I wish you all a Happy New Year 2014
All the best for you All
God Bless You
Amen


----------



## Jason36

My simple New Years Eve rig - iPad4 (FLAC player) - Lightning CCK Cable - Blue Dragon USB Cable - HRT MicroStreamer - DreamEarz AUD-8x

Sounds Bloody good to my ears


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Thank you for your tests. Few questions :-
> 
> ...




Happy New Year 2014 to you and your family 

1 . I use all set up A and B single ended 

2. With LCD 3 can sing very good with MAX volume , but can not make sing excellent because lack of power 

With the rest headphone I will inform later on , PHA 2 battery is already flash


----------



## lightningfarron

Happy new year. I hope everyone can enjoy their portable rig more in 2014


----------



## snapple10




----------



## sidrpm

Happy New Year folks. May the new year shower everyone with happiness whether from old, current or new rigs.


----------



## Don Lehrer

We need your marvelous rigs!! Keep them please coming.
 My best wishes to you and your familiy Rudi
  
 Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I wish you all a Happy New Year 2014
> All the best for you All
> God Bless You
> Amen


----------



## Paul Graham

don lehrer said:


>


 
 This EXACTLY!!
  
 Happy New Year One and All!
  
 And here Im at long last rocking my Sony Tablet S1.
 I say at long last, The screen was smashed at the beginning of the year followed by two failed repair attempts.
 Eventually I gathered the parts and repaired it myself lol.
  
 Another very under rated source, The S1 has a good depth of detail, A bit on the warm side and a very tight "punchy" bass.
 I like it personally and Im glad I got it back.
  
 In the new year Im going to see if I can get my DB2 working with it, Then I can run a fully balanced out from it.
  

  
 And you're wondering, Why when you have the iPad 4 Paul, Would you bother with the S1?
 Well yes, I admit I AM an Apple Fanman, I don't use windows at all, And I detest Android.
 However, Even with the iPad 4 being an excellent source with great sound quality, There's just something about the S1 that I love!
 I think I can let the 'Droid thing slide due to it being a Sony device ( Yes Im a Sony Fanman too lol!! ) And the fact that its just a damn good source! Plays FLAC flawlessly and its Sony Remote App is very good!  
  
 Anyway, Have a good one you lot and keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## skalkman

paul graham said:


> This won't work, Reterminating the cable alone won't "balance" it.
> The headphones have to be done as well.
> I know this as I want my momentums balanced but need to send them to My cable maker first to be rewired for it.




Just checked. The Q701 has a 3pin mini xlr for input. So yes, you will need to get the phones moded to go balanced. That sgmhouldn't be that hard to do if you can find a mini 4pin xlr that fits the the old termination. If thats posible yoy could get a cable from moon-audio, Cardas, Forza Audio Works or any other cablemaker.


----------



## spurxiii

Can I ask recommendations for a portable can? 
I've been using my TH600s as a portable but they're really not that portable. I love it's sound but it needs a bit more thickness in the mids. Any help appreciated


----------



## DMinor

This is the year I had lots of fun from DIY, learned so much about audio (impossible without DIY) and honestly am a little overwhelmed by the audio results I have achieved for my music. My interest in music has been greatly expanded as well. 2013 couldn't end any better for me.
  
 My new year's budget for new audio gears is 99 cents as I have ordered all the parts I need yesterday. 
  
 Anyways, Happy New Year's search for your dream audio. Don't forget to enjoy your music more than your gears.


----------



## Paul Graham

spurxiii said:


> Can I ask recommendations for a portable can?
> I've been using my TH600s as a portable but they're really not that portable. I love it's sound but it needs a bit more thickness in the mids. Any help appreciated


 
  
 Whats your budget?
 What Genre do you listen to most?
 Do you want in ear, on ear or over ear?
 Do you want a single headband or split headband?
 Closed or open?
 What kind of abuse will they or won't they be given?
 Single exit or duel?
 Hardwired or detachable cabe?
  
 All good questions but really should start a thread about it or find one similar.
 However, Its NYE so we'll all let you off


----------



## howardroak

Simplicity


----------



## howardroak

Beautiful Detailed Sound


----------



## howardroak

Best set I found for music and phone calls. The comfort is spectacular


----------



## Don Lehrer

While preparing everything for tonight I´ve been listening to music with this


----------



## PhantomGypsy

Where do you guys get those elastic straps for attaching your iPod to an amp?
  
 As for my rig, it's humble, but it works for now.
  
 iPod Classic, Fiio Fujiyama, Audio Technica ATH-M50 Special Editon.
  
 Sadly I can't post pictures because this is my first post.


----------



## skalkman

phantomgypsy said:


> Where do you guys get those elastic straps for attaching your iPod to an amp?
> 
> As for my rig, it's humble, but it works for now.
> 
> ...




You get them with most portable amps. I for once got 4 with my FiiO E12. You can find them on ebay most of the time.

On a sidenote you can embed an image with the "img" tag using the tool for editing the source of your post. My first post had an image and it was in this very thread some odd number of pages ago.


----------



## deltasun

sorensiim said:


> Going from a single ended to a balanced amp was a pretty big thing sonically, but I've seen a lot say that going from a single-ended source to a balanced is not nearly as audible a change. I'd love to try it, but I'm not going shopping for a DB2 anytime soon. I'm saving pennies for a DX90!




Sorry to interrupt the flow, but can you guys explain this balanced set up to a noob like me please.


----------



## BillsonChang007

paul graham said:


>


 
 So I am not the only one putting a tablet like the picture above just for music pleasure and uses the PC to surf internet[a.k.a Head-Fi] xD


----------



## Don Lehrer




----------



## Oregonian

spurxiii said:


> Can I ask recommendations for a portable can?
> I've been using my TH600s as a portable but they're really not that portable. I love it's sound but it needs a bit more thickness in the mids. Any help appreciated




Q40


----------



## SkyBleu

spurxiii said:


> Can I ask recommendations for a portable can?
> I've been using my TH600s as a portable but they're really not that portable. I love it's sound but it needs a bit more thickness in the mids. Any help appreciated


  
 V-Moda M100!


----------



## spurxiii

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## doublea71

don lehrer said:


> While preparing everything for tonight I´ve been listening to music with this


 

 What kind of tips are those?


----------



## DMinor

Talk about comfort, I feel almost nothing with these tips and lightweight housing for as long as I want for listening to my music. My ears are super sensitive to anything intrusive. I admire those whose ears can take a abuse such as deep penetration. 
  
 This little amp deserves some recognition. It's not as neutral as my favorite Leckerton, but it's a damn good amp with dead quite background and some punchy bass. It has dual batteries with enough power.
  
 I decided to recable this little LOD to complete my year of DIY'ing. Yes luckily I still have some time left for 2013.


----------



## sidrpm

spurxiii said:


> Thanks for the recommendations


 
 Also try the Senn HD25mkII, Senn HD 25 aluminium and the new Beyer dt51.


----------



## PhantomGypsy

skalkman said:


> You get them with most portable amps. I for once got 4 with my FiiO E12. You can find them on ebay most of the time.
> 
> On a sidenote you can embed an image with the "img" tag using the tool for editing the source of your post. My first post had an image and it was in this very thread some odd number of pages ago.


 

 I'll look on eBay, thanks.
  
 As for the image posting, nah, I got an email and a PM about restrictions as a new user, and not being able to post images was one. I would post an imgur link, but that's pretty much the same and I don't want to bend the rules at all if possible on my first day.


----------



## spurxiii

sidrpm said:


> Also try the Senn HD25mkII, Senn HD 25 aluminium and the new Beyer dt51.




Thank you. I'm currently looking at the Sony MDR-7520 or Yamaha HPH-MT220


----------



## Sorensiim

deltasun said:


> Sorry to interrupt the flow, but can you guys explain this balanced set up to a noob like me please.


 
 With regular single-ended drive you have 2 signals: Left +, Right + and ground, both sides share the same ground. With balanced driving, you use 4 signals: Left +, Left -, Right + and Right -. This means that instead of a "passive" ground signal, you get an active negative signal, pulling the driver in the opposite direction. = More control, more power, better channel separation. With my CIEMs it's the most amazingly 3D experience I've ever heard. Tons of detail suddenly available because the soundscape isn't as crowded, everything has its own clearly defined place (on good recordings, naturally).


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

phantomgypsy said:


> Where do you guys get those elastic straps for attaching your iPod to an amp?
> 
> As for my rig, it's humble, but it works for now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ALO does sell them separately.
  
 And I'm sure other do as well.


----------



## PhantomGypsy

buttuglyjeff said:


> ALO does sell them separately.
> 
> And I'm sure other do as well.


 

 Awesome, thanks a ton.


----------



## Joe V

Just taking my first few steps into this strange world of audiophile grade equipment with my ibasso DX50 and a pair of Shure se215 limited edition (arriving soon) I can already feel my wallet crying ;(


----------



## JoeDoe

joe v said:


> Just taking my first few steps into this strange world of audiophile grade equipment with my ibasso DX50 and a pair of Shure se215 limited edition (arriving soon) I can already feel my wallet crying ;(


 
 That's a pretty reasonable first step. Sould set you up with some pretty high quality sound right off the bat!


----------



## Joe V

joedoe said:


> That's a pretty reasonable first step. Sould set you up with some pretty high quality sound right off the bat!



Thanks after many failings with headphones and earphones (beats iem, Bose iem, skullcandy headphones etc) I decided to step up my game buy a decent dap and Iem's that if the cable breaks I can at least get a new one


----------



## Sorensiim

joe v said:


> Thanks after many failings with headphones and earphones (beats iem, Bose iem, skullcandy headphones etc) I decided to step up my game buy a decent dap and Iem's that if the cable breaks I can at least get a new one


 
 Great start! Now the smartest thing you can do is get out while you're still on speaking terms with your wallet and never come back to Head-Fi.


----------



## Joe V

sorensiim said:


> Great start! Now the smartest thing you can do is get out while you're still on speaking terms with your wallet and never come back to Head-Fi.



I've spent 1 hour before bed for the last week browsing this thread its too late


----------



## spurxiii

joe v said:


> Just taking my first few steps into this strange world of audiophile grade equipment with my ibasso DX50 and a pair of Shure se215 limited edition (arriving soon) I can already feel my wallet crying ;(


 
 Sorry for your wallet. There there


----------



## fiascogarcia

sorensiim said:


> With regular single-ended drive you have 2 signals: Left +, Right + and ground, both sides share the same ground. With balanced driving, you use 4 signals: Left +, Left -, Right + and Right -. This means that instead of a "passive" ground signal, you get an active negative signal, pulling the driver in the opposite direction. = More control, more power, better channel separation. With my CIEMs it's the most amazingly 3D experience I've ever heard. Tons of detail suddenly available because the soundscape isn't as crowded, everything has its own clearly defined place (on good recordings, naturally).


 
 So do those balanced converters that you can plug an SE headphone cable connector into work?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Man... some people say balanced gives more detail and better soundstage and is just better overall, while others say its better soundstage at the expense of detail...
  
 rly wish i could just get an answer myself by trying it out... but my wallet man... my wallet...


----------



## TekeRugburn

cotnijoe said:


> Man... some people say balanced gives more detail and better soundstage and is just better overall, while others say its better soundstage at the expense of detail...
> 
> rly wish i could just get an answer myself by trying it out... but my wallet man... my wallet...


 
  not all setups are the same, not all recording are the same, way too many variables


----------



## longbowbbs

cotnijoe said:


> Man... some people say balanced gives more detail and better soundstage and is just better overall, while others say its better soundstage at the expense of detail...
> 
> rly wish i could just get an answer myself by trying it out... but my wallet man... my wallet...


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi. Where ultimately, the only opinion that matters to your own listening experience is...Your own!


----------



## Cotnijoe

longbowbbs said:


> cotnijoe said:
> 
> 
> > Man... some people say balanced gives more detail and better soundstage and is just better overall, while others say its better soundstage at the expense of detail...
> ...


 
  
 Well said! haha i just wish i could try it without having to spend hundreds buying amps n what nots and recabling... then realizing.. oh crap... i like my old stuff better


----------



## longbowbbs

cotnijoe said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > cotnijoe said:
> ...


 

 That can be the conundrum that is Head-Fi.....I believe that is what the "For Sale" threads are for...


----------



## endallchaos

sorensiim said:


> With regular single-ended drive you have 2 signals: Left +, Right + and ground, both sides share the same ground. With balanced driving, you use 4 signals: Left +, Left -, Right + and Right -. This means that instead of a "passive" ground signal, you get an active negative signal, pulling the driver in the opposite direction. = More control, more power, better channel separation. With my CIEMs it's the most amazingly 3D experience I've ever heard. Tons of detail suddenly available because the soundscape isn't as crowded, everything has its own clearly defined place (on good recordings, naturally).




Where can I buy the Balanced cables? and is that what they're called? 'Balance cables'? lol sorry if I'm getting the name really wrong


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> If you buy DX 50 , please still keep your cypher labs Solo old / original version , Class Solo is one of the best DAC for I device until now and the build quality is like thank.
> You can feel after 3 years still working


 
  
 Sorry I missed this before Rudi!
 The Solo will be staying so please don't worry! 
 Lol Dont suppose you have a spare Balanced Solo you wanna throw my way do you?


----------



## swang76

Hey, there is a easier way coming for a balanced set up. Hifiman's coming up with the HM700 balanced dap packaged with re400b (b means balanced here) together for around $250 in China. Yes, that's for hm700+re400b. Though right now they have not yet offered it out of China. I will be getting mine soon as my friend is coming back from China this week!


----------



## Cotnijoe

longbowbbs said:


> cotnijoe said:
> 
> 
> > longbowbbs said:
> ...


 
  
 im a poor college student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 losing money that way means less money for future purchases


----------



## Don Lehrer

doublea71 said:


> What kind of tips are those?


 
 Those are the the stock foam that came with the phones


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

swang76 said:


> Hey, there is a easier way coming for a balanced set up. Hifiman's coming up with the HM700 balanced dap packaged with re400b (b means balanced here) together for around $250 in China. Yes, that's for hm700+re400b. Though right now they have not yet offered it out of China. I will be getting mine soon as my friend is coming back from China this week!


 

 I demo the HM700 yesterday with my Paterre with TRRS termination. I really like the sound coming out of this even with unfamiliar local pop music. I did not buy it because I am not sure if I can really find a good quality L-shaped TRRS plug to replace my TRRS cables.The phone jack is located on the side and it is really a pain in the butt (literally if you do put in your jeans back pocket) to use. Secondly, I was planning to get the package with RE600b and the cost is around the stock HM802. That makes the decision even harder .....


----------



## swang76

Got to agree with you on that headphone jack position. I heard that the hm700 is designed to work together with re400 so it would probably be a nice combo. I'll post some impression when I get it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

New player  (toy) arrived today, I'm rather impressed with the sound coming out of this thing.

 Sony NWZ-F806 Walkman (32GB) & Dunu DN-1000 hybrid.


----------



## TekeRugburn

h20fidelity said:


> New player  (toy) arrived today, I'm rather impressed with the sound coming out of this thing.
> 
> Sony NWZ-F806 Walkman (32GB) & Dunu DN-1000 hybrid.


 
  
 simple and clean


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## stvc

cosmicholyghost said:


> I demo the HM700 yesterday with my Paterre with TRRS termination. I really like the sound coming out of this even with unfamiliar local pop music. I did not buy it because I am not sure if I can really find a good quality L-shaped TRRS plug to replace my TRRS cables.The phone jack is located on the side and it is really a pain in the butt (literally if you do put in your jeans back pocket) to use. Secondly, I was planning to get the package with RE600b and the cost is around the stock HM802. That makes the decision even harder .....


 

I have one from toxic cable. But it come with cable . It's moded trrs to fit in trs jacket.


----------



## SkyBleu

Goin 4 gold wif dis hi-end rig!

Best soundin rig. All ur gear is placebo. Dis is da best.

After I by a E11, it will giv me audio bliss.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

stvc said:


> I have one from toxic cable. But it come with cable . It's moded trrs to fit in trs jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like it is custom made. Cool rig by the way, B-mod from RWA?


----------



## kimvictor

My Rig! My Fiio Mini-Mini is gone 
 But I guess this one sounds better.


----------



## LTSFBH

A little late to the game, but this is my current portable rig (changes quite often)...
  
 SONY DAP
 GoVibe Martini+
 Martin Logan MIKROS 70


----------



## Sorensiim

fiascogarcia said:


> So do those balanced converters that you can plug an SE headphone cable connector into work?


 
 Yes, in the sense that you will get sound but it won't be balanced. You'll need 2 separate wires end to end to each headphone, so a regular 3.5mm TRS won't be giving you balanced sound. You can get pretty close though, if you buy a Meier amp using_ Active Balanced Ground_.
  


longbowbbs said:


> That can be the conundrum that is Head-Fi.....I believe that is what the "For Sale" threads are for...


 
 I  very, very highly recommed that you do all your shopping in the B&S forum. If you buy something used, you can very often resell it with little or no loss.
  


endallchaos said:


> Where can I buy the Balanced cables? and is that what they're called? 'Balance cables'? lol sorry if I'm getting the name really wrong


 
  
 Most custom cable makers offer them or you can go the DIY route and solder your own like I did. If it's for an Ibasso amp like the PB2 using the Hirose connector, you can buy them straight from Ibasso.


----------



## stvc

cosmicholyghost said:


> Looks like it is custom made. Cool rig by the way, B-mod from RWA?


 
 Yup. B mod.


----------



## Retrias

cosmicholyghost said:


> I demo the HM700 yesterday with my Paterre with TRRS termination. I really like the sound coming out of this even with unfamiliar local pop music. I did not buy it because I am not sure if I can really find a good quality L-shaped TRRS plug to replace my TRRS cables.The phone jack is located on the side and it is really a pain in the butt (literally if you do put in your jeans back pocket) to use. Secondly, I was planning to get the package with RE600b and the cost is around the stock HM802. That makes the decision even harder .....


 
 Have you heard of the hm802 then? Impressions ? I am pretty interested in them


ltsfbh said:


> A little late to the game, but this is my current portable rig (changes quite often)...
> 
> SONY DAP
> GoVibe Martini+
> ...


 
 You are not using the sony LOD ? I remember Fiio selling them quite cheap


----------



## Tonio




----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

I have the pleasure to meet with Rudi in Hong Kong tonite:
  
 1. He has a friend who makes some really awesome cables. In comparison, there are Wagnus, Siltech 4 core and uber.
 These DIY cables reveal great detail and texture. There is a short one has this truly deep bass impact.
  

  
 2. I am now a believer in Japan cell Samsung battery brings SQ improvement to the DX50. Thanks, Rudi.
  

  
 3. ZX-1 is good but not great. (IMHO)


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

retrias said:


> Have you heard of the hm802 then? Impressions ? I am pretty interested in them


 
 I am sorry, I have not yet. Will try to demo next week.


----------



## Retrias

cosmicholyghost said:


> I am sorry, I have not yet. Will try to demo next week.


 

 Oh thanks then, no one in indonesia is actually putting out hifiman products on a regular basis , so its a bit hard to try them here


----------



## lightningfarron

Studio v 3rd anv and akg420.
I was really surprised by how good the akg sound for its price


----------



## DMinor

cosmicholyghost said:


> I have the pleasure to meet with Rudi in Hong Kong tonite:
> 
> 1. He has a friend who makes some really awesome cables. In comparison, there are Wagnus, Siltech 4 core and uber.
> These DIY cables reveal great detail and texture. There is a short one has this truly deep bass impact.


 
  
 I am now a firm believer of IC cables. They can really kick some asses if made right.
  
 What are those plugs used for these cables?


----------



## miceblue

I'm still skeptical about IC (as in interconnect, not integrated circuits) cables.
http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=KB_Columns&document_srl=1921&m=0

~0.001 - 0.1 dB difference?


----------



## Greed

miceblue said:


> I'm still skeptical about IC (as in interconnect, not integrated circuits) cables.
> http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=KB_Columns&document_srl=1921&m=0
> 
> ~0.001 - 0.1 dB difference?


 
  
 Don't knock until you've tried it.


----------



## DMinor

> Originally Posted by *Greed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was also skeptical before I started DIYing my IC cables. I tried all kinds of quality wires, but that proved to be not enough.
  
 Even trying can't guarantee the results. You have to be lucky as sound is a bad boy who misbehaves while traveling. He doesn't follow the reviews and opinions of those experts.


----------



## endallchaos

sorensiim said:


> Most custom cable makers offer them or you can go the DIY route and solder your own like I did. If it's for an Ibasso amp like the PB2 using the Hirose connector, you can buy them straight from Ibasso.




ahh, I see. Okay, thanks!!


----------



## cogsand gears

Some purely aesthetic changes to my hard working rig. If I had the money id try some audio upgrades.
  



  
 128gb DIYmod 'U2 splinter cell edition' ipod video > DIY Toxic Cables silver widow charging LOD > re dressed TTVJ Slim > AX-60's


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> I have the pleasure to meet with Rudi in Hong Kong tonite:
> 
> 1. He has a friend who makes some really awesome cables. In comparison, there are Wagnus, Siltech 4 core and uber.
> These DIY cables reveal great detail and texture. There is a short one has this truly deep bass impact.
> ...


 
You are welcime
It is very nice to met you last nite
I can tried your HM 901.Fiio .yiur philips gold editi9n headphone.your siltech IC cable.
I am .very happy that you like sound quality improvemenf with Samsung japan cell battery 
And you like my friend Alex diy ic cable


----------



## ApaucalyptiK

AK100 Listrid 2.0 > VorzKABEL > VorzAMP Duo rev3 > TH900 (with 1m cable) + Hifiman case.


----------



## DMinor

cogsand gears said:


> Some purely aesthetic changes to my hard working rig. If I had the money id try some audio upgrades.


 
  
 Aesthetic changes may lead to surprising audio changes. 
  
 Aesthetics is how those brand names attract buyers to pay for extra premiums. I am not an Apple fanboy, but I have to admit Apple's products have that aesthetic attractiveness. To this date 9 yrs after Apple released its first ipod, still no other daps can challenge ipod's aesthetics (form factor and UI). Of course, we are not talking about sound here. I just happened to look at a pic of the coming X5 this morning, man those 4 buttons look so ugly to me. I just hope its sound quality will be good enough to compensate the negative placebo from looking at those buttons.
  
 Aesthetics even differentiate the stars from the rest in sports. MJ brought the aesthetics to the NBA games for us to enjoy and appreciate, not just because of his athletic skills and the points he scored. Yes I am a fan of MJ and you can tell. 
  
 Sorry for the OT.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

dminor said:


> I was also skeptical before I started DIYing my IC cables. I tried all kinds of quality wires, but that proved to be not enough.
> 
> Even trying can't guarantee the results. You have to be lucky as sound is a bad boy who misbehaves while traveling. He doesn't follow the reviews and opinions of those experts.



I like your last comment. My friend told me to always be respectful and be open minded to differnt approaches in this hobby. Lets enjoy the process no matter you like to devote your budget in trying different core components (phones, amp, dac) or relatively controversial upgrades like cables, power supply, etc. to complete your favorite setup. 

I try to balance between the two using my limited budget.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> You are welcime
> It is very nice to met you last nite
> I can tried your HM 901.Fiio .yiur philips gold editi9n headphone.your siltech IC cable.
> I am .very happy that you like sound quality improvemenf with Samsung japan cell battery
> And you like my friend Alex diy ic cable




Next meet Bali, my friend. I need a vacation!

If possible, please PM Alex contacts. Thanks.


----------



## DMinor

cosmicholyghost said:


> I like your last comment. *My friend told me to always be respectful and be open minded to differnt approaches in this hobby.* Lets enjoy the process no matter you like to devote your budget in trying different core components (phones, amp, dac) or relatively controversial upgrades like cables, power supply, etc. to complete your favorite setup.
> 
> I try to balance between the two using my limited budget.


 
  
 +1, that's what I have learned from DIYing. Sometimes one post you read online could make a big difference. All you need is just a direction. Yes enjoy the process regardless of the results. That's what this hobby is all about.
  
 BTW the dealer in the US does not sell the Siltech bulk wires. Don't know where to find it.


----------



## LTSFBH

retrias said:


> Have you heard of the hm802 then? Impressions ? I am pretty interested in them
> You are not using the sony LOD ? I remember Fiio selling them quite cheap


 
 I do have the Fiio LOD for the SONY. It actually does sound much better when it is used instead of the headphone jack. I will be using it when I switch over to the Fiio E12.


----------



## BillsonChang007

New rig! Simple, light and portable xD Most importantly, does not cost much


----------



## mpawluk91

billsonchang007 said:


> New rig! Simple, light and portable xD Most importantly, does not cost much


It depends on how you look at it lol


----------



## JoeDoe

Newest rig


----------



## ramjet73

I guess "portable" is relative, but except for the headphones this is about as portable as it gets:
  
 1. Nexus 5 with CM11 and PowerAmp Pro.
 2. Stoner Acoustics UD110V2 DAC.
 3. FiiO E5 Amplifier.
 4 Audio Technica AT-M50's.
  
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43588545/PortableAudioRig.jpg (Sorry, but my account can't post inline pictures yet).
  
 Sounds great for less than $175 ($60 for the UD110v2, $22 for the E5 and $91 for the AT-M50's. 
  
 ramjet73


----------



## ramjet73

I guess "portable" is relative, but except for the headphones this is about as portable as it gets:
  
 1. Nexus 5 with CM11 and PowerAmp Pro.
 2. Stoner Acoustics UD110V2 DAC.
 3. FiiO E5 Amplifier.
 4 Audio Technica AT-M50's.
  
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43588545/PortableAudioRig.jpg (Sorry, but my account can't post inline pictures yet).
  
 Sounds great for less than $175 ($60 for the UD110v2, $22 for the E5 and $91 for the AT-M50's. 
  
 ramjet73


----------



## audiofreakie

Recable Phonak 132 with Westone ES8 cable, paired with iBasso DX50


----------



## BillsonChang007

mpawluk91 said:


> It depends on how you look at it lol


 
 [Sorry about the blur pic, not sure why   ]
  
 You can get it for less than $45 on Ebay these days, Apple Earpods cost about $30 would rather get these as it's more durable xD


----------



## PhantomGypsy

Ok. Finally got the pic uploaded.
  
 Special Edition ATH-M50s, iPod Classic, FiiO EO6. Nothing too fancy.
  
 God I need some in-ears.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

Hey man, a rig is a rig! I've got something not too different and much like yourself IEMs have at least picqued my interested.


----------



## DMinor

If you want a cheapest and most portable dap, here is the one (I just got). 
  
 This one has a 4gb micro card (removable), USB jack, power on/off switch (for play and stop music). It doesn't sound bad except the bass not hitting hard enough. LOL


----------



## PhantomGypsy

mattanthony1990 said:


> Hey man, a rig is a rig! I've got something not too different and much like yourself IEMs have at least picqued my interested.


 
 Yeah, and I really love it; as far as I can tell the sound is awesome, especially considering the price. I'm hearing tons of things I never picked up on when I was using Musical Fidelity EB-50s (sadly the cable broke because I wreck headphones, which is why I don't have any IEMs), and they cost way more.
  
 Speaking of which, does anyone know if it's possible to replace the cables on those things?


----------



## TekeRugburn

phantomgypsy said:


> Ok. Finally got the pic uploaded.
> 
> Special Edition ATH-M50s, iPod Classic, FiiO EO6. Nothing too fancy.
> 
> God I need some in-ears.




A cheapo fiio lod would be a very good upgrade on the cheap.


----------



## TekeRugburn

joedoe said:


> Newest rig




Dunu 1k?


----------



## Depechetraff

My Classic's disk gave up the ghost the other day, so I dug this geriatric out of my junk closet. Surprisingly, I also found the wallwart... Charged it up and it works fine. I think the music I have on it goes back to my 160kbps days, but plugged into the E07K and the P7s it sounds damn good. As long as I don't move it. A dodgy headphone socket is why I chucked it in the closet in the first place.


----------



## PhantomGypsy

tekerugburn said:


> A cheapo fiio lod would be a very good upgrade on the cheap.


 
 Searched it up, and I think I'll buy an L9 provided I don't blow all my money on albums first. Any other upgrade ideas (this isn't just my portable rig - sadly - so I'm willing to build it up)?
  
 Edit: Well, Amazon Canada is a rip-off as always. 10 bucks on the US one, 35 on the Canadian.
  
 Edit #2: And it's 30 dollar shipping on the US, so the Canadian one would actually be cheaper. I think I live near a FiiO reseller. I'll see what they can do.


----------



## JoeDoe

tekerugburn said:


> Dunu 1k?




Yessir


----------



## skalkman

LG Nexus 5 > Hideously long usb cable > FiiO X3 > Custom Nordost/Pailiccs IC > FiiO E12 > Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250Ω.
  
 Just tried USB Audio Player on my Nexus 5 and it works just fine. Feels a little redundant using the X3 as a DAC for a devices with one fourth of the X3s Storage capacity. But hey, it works so why not do it?


----------



## SkyBleu

skalkman said:


> LG Nexus 5 > Hideously long usb cable > FiiO X3 > Custom Nordost/Pailiccs IC > FiiO E12 > Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250[COLOR=222222]Ω.[/COLOR]
> 
> Just tried USB Audio Player on my Nexus 5 and it works just fine. Feels a little redundant using the X3 as a DAC for a devices with one fourth of the X3s Storage capacity. But hey, it works so why not do it?




Stunning pic! Loving the N5!


----------



## ramjet73

I guess "portable" is relative, but except for the headphones this is about as portable as it gets:
  
 1. Nexus 5 with CM11 and PowerAmp Pro.
 2. Stoner Acoustics UD110V2 DAC.
 3. FiiO E5 Amplifier.
 4. Audio Technica ATH-M50's.
  
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43588545/PortableAudioRig.jpg (Sorry, but my account can't post inline pictures yet).
  
 Here's a closeup of the setup ready for the road:
  
 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43588545/PortableAudioRigCloseup.jpg
  
 Sounds great for less than $175 ($60 for the UD110v2, $22 for the E5 and $91 for the ATH-M50's. 
  
 ramjet73


----------



## DMinor

skybleu said:


> Stunning pic! Loving the N5!


 
  
 +1, love the shot.
  
  
 BTW Guys just want to mention I have a pair of like-new 4A.i and I am interested in trading it for a pair of EX1000.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## JoeDoe

dminor said:


> BTW Guys just want to mention I have a pair of like-new 4A.i and I am interested in trading it for a pair of EX1000.  PM me if you are interested.




Come on man...


----------



## DMinor

joedoe said:


> Come on man...


 
  
 Take it easy man and have a nice weekend.


----------



## thanhld93

Hey guys!
 I've planned to play music lossless on external HDD through USB cable on my laptop.
 I dont know how quality music is? poor or excellent
 How do you think about that?


----------



## Depechetraff

Replacement for my dead iPod...


----------



## deltasun

depechetraff said:


> Replacement for my dead iPod...


----------



## JoeDoe

Hahaha love it.


----------



## Depechetraff

Hehehe   I don't think I'll be able to enjoy my tunes after seeing that!!


----------



## Ehr33

Old rigs but I will never get tired of this combos! HP P1 + D5000


----------



## AnakChan

*Trans*portable rig. Resonessance Labs Herus, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs....in my local Starbucks


----------



## JoeDoe

Absolutely adoring the SQ of this tiny pair! Texture for days. And almost no power requirements.


----------



## BillsonChang007

anakchan said:


> *Trans*portable rig. Resonessance Labs Herus, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs....in my local Starbucks


 
 Beautiful rig!


----------



## DMinor

As far as I know, this is the first DIYmod (aka DMod) with a 256GB CF card and Rockboxed.


----------



## cogsand gears

dminor said:


> As far as I know, this is the first DIYmod (aka DMod) with a 256GB CF card and Rockboxed.




So, the card works! Excellent news. Where is it from? Nice work by the way


----------



## DMinor

cogsand gears said:


> So, the card works! Excellent news. Where is it from? Nice work by the way


 
  
 Thanks. My card reader only reads it as 137GB. But once I put it in the ipod for a restore and then fire it in disk mode, voila!
  
 Here is the card:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shopping-Wellcore-high-quality-CF-card-128MB-256GB-micro-sd-card-MLC-compact-flash-1100x/1474667224.html


----------



## DR650SE

@DMinor

You never disappoint. Been a fan of your DMods since I found Head-Fi


----------



## Capri87

anakchan said:


> *Trans*portable rig. Resonessance Labs Herus, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs....in my local Starbucks


 
  
 wow the photo is stunning!


----------



## eke2k6

anakchan said:


> *Trans*portable rig. Resonessance Labs Herus, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs....in my local Starbucks


 
  
 Anak, what did you shoot this with?


----------



## AnakChan

Thx chaps. Hope you're aware it has been SnapSeeded though! It was taken with my GX1 & 20/1.7 lens.


----------



## eke2k6

anakchan said:


> Thx chaps. Hope you're aware it has been SnapSeeded though! It was taken with my GX1 & 20/1.7 lens.


 
  
 Cool. I was curious about the DoF and what stop lens you used.


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> Thanks. My card reader only reads it as 137GB. But once I put it in the ipod for a restore and then fire it in disk mode, voila!
> 
> Here is the card:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shopping-Wellcore-high-quality-CF-card-128MB-256GB-micro-sd-card-MLC-compact-flash-1100x/1474667224.html


 
 Before putting too much trust into that card, you might want to transfer the full 256gb to it and then copy them back to your computer, to see if it's all really there. There are A LOT of fakes out there!


----------



## Paul Graham

This Evenings Rig of choice...
  
 Sony S1.
 Tunein Radio App playing Linn Radio. ( 320kbps stream )
 Sennheiser Momentum.
  
 Im only just starting to use the Momentums as they arrived yesterday in the post.
 They're not bad, Not Pin Point accurate like the HD25's or Amperiors, But still a great set of portable on-ears.
 I would say they're a lot more bass emphasised and lacking the higher up clarity of the 25's/Amps.
 They don't seal as well as the others and the image is narrower.
 However, If Im after a warmer 'cosier' sound then these are perfect. They're more forgiving with poorer sources, & a more "relaxed" pair of headphones.
 They certainly blow the Denon AH-D320's out of the water, And they utterly destroy beats, But then you would expect it with their price tag.
 Saying that, My V-Moda V80 True blood's sound better than the Momentums in the sense that although they share the same kind of bass extension
 with the V80's having the edge, The V-Moda's have a more articulate and crisp high end. Making them in my mind a very slightly better choice. 
 I know they will benefit from a silver cable from Frank so will have one made up soon. That might brighten the sound up a bit then.


----------



## alan_g

tonights listening rig ibasso dx50>ibasso d10 cobra>aurisonic asg-2


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> @DMinor
> 
> You never disappoint. Been a fan of your DMods since I found Head-Fi


 
 Thanks my friend for the compliment. I am just trying to have some fun and learn something about audio. It's been truly rewarding experience.
  


sorensiim said:


> Before putting too much trust into that card, you might want to transfer the full 256gb to it and then copy them back to your computer, to see if it's all really there. There are A LOT of fakes out there!


 
  
 I will likely fill the whole card by the end of the day. So far I filled more than half the capacity and played without issues. In fact, the ipod is more responsive than any other cards I have used so far. But I don't think I will copy them back to my PC for that test. No patience for that. 
  
 Most likely most of the music copied to the card will stay there for a long long time if not permanently.
  
 I have found out the 137GB reading was due to the old card reader. There are only a couple of new CF readers out there which can read the 256GB's. I have pretty much life-time warranty for this card since I bought it thru a friend's friend who works for the card maker. They even offered me a full refund to return the card if it is not compatible with my ipod.
  
 Man I love that drag and drop a big chunk of files when it comes to loading the music to dap.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

First 'audiophile' rig. Will be adding the original CLAS to it next week once it arrives


----------



## cogsand gears

alan_g said:


> tonights listening rig ibasso dx50>ibasso d10 cobra>aurisonic asg-2


 
 How are the ASG-2? I have been put off Aurisonic after trying the ASG-1's... I am however interested in the possibilities of hybrid IEM's.


----------



## alan_g

cogsand gears said:


> How are the ASG-2? I have been put off Aurisonic after trying the ASG-1's... I am however interested in the possibilities of hybrid IEM's.


 
 I'm really enjoying them was using umx3 and they sound a bit tighter sound wise and the soundstage is certainly a bit larger, only had them a few days so time will tell
  
 I'm hoping to try out a toxic cable with them soon


----------



## MattAnthony1990

Literally just got my CLAS in the mail + a free ALO Copper digital USB From seller . Very, very excited!
  
 Sennheiser Momentums > C&C BH2 > Stock mini to mini > SOLO original > ALO Copper Digital USB > ipod classic 120gb.


----------



## Paul Graham

mattanthony1990 said:


> Literally just got my CLAS in the mail + a free ALO Copper digital USB From seller . Very, very excited!
> 
> Sennheiser Momentums > C&C BH2 > Stock mini to mini > SOLO original > ALO Copper Digital USB > ipod classic 120gb.


 
  
 Not bad at all for a first Headphile rig!
 I remember when I first joined here as harbinja ( my first profile, now merged with this one ) I had a pair of JVC airbuds.
 Then I moved up to an iPod nano and my first set of iGrado's.
 A few months later I added a Cmoy "Altoids" tin amp.
 Ive come a long way since then but I shall stop blabbering and let you enjoy your very respectable first step into the hobby  
  
 p.s. As Rudi has said to me time and time again, When you upgrade later on, DO NOT get rid of your SOLO original. 
 They're a damned good source even up against the balanced ones.  
  
 Paul


----------



## MattAnthony1990

Hey Paul,
  
 I've got a quick question that I'd gladly take any advice on.  So now that I've added the SOLO its really tempting to make the leap for ALO's Mk3, its also quite tempting to upgrade my interconnect which is stock to an ALO copper or silver cable. Both of those are fairly expensive items so I'm trying to determine where best to put my cash for improvement in SQ. Any thoughts?
  
 Also, I've been starting to look at possibly getting a new set of cans later this year, however I want to stick with a closed design and full-sized models as I'll wear them in transit, in the office, etc. IEMs are not something I'm terribly interested in at the moment and although I love a good set of open cans, I'll probably hold off on those until I've got a solid desktop rig.  It is pretty unclear to me what closed-back headphones would be a significant upgrade over my momentums. Any thoughts on that either?
  
 Thanks!
  
 (any other hi-fi'ers with advice/opinions/insight, please come forward too  )


----------



## MattAnthony1990

I'll also be sure to keep my hands on my SOLO , got it for a steal and it looks built to last for a very long time even if I do ever get another portable DAC.


----------



## Paul Graham

mattanthony1990 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I've got a quick question that I'd gladly take any advice on.  So now that I've added the SOLO its really tempting to make the leap for ALO's Mk3, its also quite tempting to upgrade my interconnect which is stock to an ALO copper or silver cable. Both of those are fairly expensive items so I'm trying to determine where best to put my cash for improvement in SQ. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't heard the ALO Mk3 ( I take it you're on about the RX? ) so I cant comment on that, Although I believe its a good amplifier.
 Depending on budget also have a look at the Ray Samuels SR71B Blackbird or for a tighter budget and one of my favourites, the Graham Slee Voyager.
 As for the interconnect check out Toxic Cables ( He's a member on here ) his prices are far better and his cables are just as good, If not better Ive been told.
 However expect a bit of a wait currently, If not check out Forza Audioworks, Also on here. Good prices again for great cables. Frank & Matthew are my two "Go-To" cable makers! 
 Cans wise, LOTS to choose from and it all depends on what your taste is in sound and what genres you listen to.
 If I was to recommend a closed pair out of my collection ( Check out my list on my profile ) I would highly recommend the HD25.1.II's or the Amperiors.
 Second recommendation would be the V-Moda V80 / M80 ( Same thing, Just the V80 is the True Blood edition ) You'll find all three suggestions have a more articulate/detailed 
 sound stage in comparison to the Momentums, With the Amperiors & HD25's having the edge.
 Obviously there are others but I'll let the rest of the crowd chip in


----------



## MattAnthony1990

Yeah I did mean the RX whoops! Alright thanks Paul, I'll certainly have to check out those models and keep doing my homework. I've heard good things about the Ray Samuels line as far as amps go. I may have to pull the trigger on the M100s thats a model I've sampled and found to be quite pleasing.
  
 Does anyone have experience with Audio Technica's wood cup models? They are interesting and not nearly as pricey as say the LCD-XC, which at $1800 is definitely a bit out of my league. Some day!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm not sure where I read Grado headphones cannot do EDM genres very well, I seem to be loving it? Possibly because of their labeled lacking low end. Seems fine to me. Isolation though is near 0%, I can hear traffic and all sorts of things (indoors) I must admit being a fan of brighter signatures I've fallen in love with the Grado sound, and soon, maybe in the not to distant future this pair of SR80i will be replaced by SR325.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> *Trans*portable rig. Resonessance Labs Herus, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs....in my local Starbucks




Congrats Sean fur your new Alpha Dogs 
How is the Alpha Dogs sound quality compare to your TH 900?
Is Alpha Dogs very hard to drive ?


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Sean fur your new Alpha Dogs
> How is the Alpha Dogs sound quality compare to your TH 900?
> Is Alpha Dogs very hard to drive ?


 
  
 Rudi, they're both different. The TH-900s has a shallow U-shape but the AD's are more linear to my ears. However the AD's don't have the bass of the TH-900's. I've really been enjoying the ADs quite a bit and been taking them out. They do need a little bit of grunt to drive them - not just the amp but the DAC lineout too. e.g. I've noticed that with the ZX1 lineout into the TUR-06, I'm almost on max volume on the TUR-06. But if I'm using the setup in the picture (PC -> Herus -> TUR-06), then I probably need only 50-60% on the TUR-06 volume. The AD's do enjoy -clean- current though, not just raw grunt. The TUR-06 drives the ADs better than my Zana Deux.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> I have the pleasure to meet with Rudi in Hong Kong tonite:
> 
> 1. He has a friend who makes some really awesome cables. In comparison, there are Wagnus, Siltech 4 core and uber.
> These DIY cables reveal great detail and texture. There is a short one has this truly deep bass impact.
> ...




Last nite I am back home 

Thank you George for visited me at my hotel room 
It was the first time I heard HM 901 
HM 901 pair with Fit Ear Parterre is very good for classical music 

I am sorry Gavin can not meet you this time 
This is my shortest trip to Hong Kong only for meeting 
I plan to extend until Sunday , there was no sit for Sunday , it is fully booked 

Here some pictures from mini meet with George 

I am sorry can not publish George Photos , it is again a law hahaha 















I am sorry I can only show George Hand


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hi AnakChan
Will you complete your closed-can collection with LCD-XC?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Rudi, they're both different. The TH-900s has a shallow U-shape but the AD's are more linear to my ears. However the AD's don't have the bass of the TH-900's. I've really been enjoying the ADs quite a bit and been taking them out. They do need a little bit of grunt to drive them - not just the amp but the DAC lineout too. e.g. I've noticed that with the ZX1 lineout into the TUR-06, I'm almost on max volume on the TUR-06. But if I'm using the setup in the picture (PC -> Herus -> TUR-06), then I probably need only 50-60% on the TUR-06 volume. The AD's do enjoy -clean- current though, not just raw grunt. The TUR-06 drives the ADs better than my Zana Deux.




Thank you Sean 
Yours AD is 3 D printing edition right ?
I love their red color 
I heard their version before , it is hard to drive headphone


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Sean
> Yours AD is 3 D printing edition right ?
> I love their red color
> I heard their version before , it is hard to drive headphone


 
  
 Yes. All ADs are 3D printed. I don't think there is a non-3D printed version.


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Not bad at all for a first Headphile rig!
> I remember when I first joined here as harbinja ( my first profile, now merged with this one ) I had a pair of JVC airbuds.
> Then I moved up to an iPod nano and my first set of iGrado's.
> A few months later I added a Cmoy "Altoids" tin amp.
> ...




Thank you Paul that you love Cypher Labs Class Solo original like me
Sid also like his Class Solo Original , he said very lucky to met me , he want sell his Class Solo Original  

My opinion if you want buy ALO RX 3 B , please buy ALO RX 3 B the sound quality is better than Plus version 
Rx 3 B plus has better bass slam , the rest Rx 3 B is better 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Thanks Rudi for posting the pics and not posting my ugly mug on head fi! THANK YOU!


----------



## doublea71

eke2k6 said:


> Anak, what did you shoot this with?


 

 Sorry - my comment in your thumbsup/reputation was meant for AnakChan. Derp.


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> I'm not sure where I read Grado headphones cannot do EDM genres very well, I seem to be loving it? Possibly because of their labeled lacking low end. Seems fine to me. Isolation though is near 0%, I can hear traffic and all sorts of things (indoors) I must admit being a fan of brighter signatures I've fallen in love with the Grado sound, and soon, maybe in the not to distant future this pair of SR80i will be replaced by SR325.


 
 Glad I am not the only one who uses Grado for EDM... Grado just does everything great but no doubt, does excellent with rocks and aggressive! xD


----------



## AnakChan

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi AnakChan
> Will you complete your closed-can collection with LCD-XC?


I have to admit that the loaner XC didn't agree to my ears. Even though I grew to appreciate them more when listening to them exclusively, when I switched back to the TH-900 I simply was just more a Fostex guy.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

How is the bass and actual weight on the LDC-XCs?


----------



## miceblue

Like strapping a couple of dumbbells on your head? XD
Kidding, that's how the LCD-2 felt to me.


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> Like strapping a couple of dumbbells on your head? XD
> Kidding, that's how the LCD-2 felt to me.




LCD XD is lighter than LCD 2


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Yes. All ADs are 3D printed. I don't think there is a non-3D printed version.




Before has Mad Dogs non 3 D printed


----------



## miceblue

rudi0504 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Like strapping a couple of dumbbells on your head? XD
> ...



http://www.audeze.com/products/headphones/lcd-xc


> Weight: 650 g




http://www.audeze.com/products/headphones/lcd-2


> Weight: 522 g (without cable - Rosewood)


----------



## Mdraluck23

Rockboxed iPod Classic 6G
 Fiio LOD
 C&C BH2
 Rockit R-50... Or HE-400 on occasion.


----------



## AnakChan

Listening to Chuck with another member's Donguri's


----------



## H20Fidelity

mdraluck23 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 How are you finding those R-50 with the BH2?


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> http://www.audeze.com/products/headphones/lcd-xc
> http://www.audeze.com/products/headphones/lcd-2




I am sorry miceblue 
I have tried LCD X open version 
I feel lighter pressure to my head than my LCD 2


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry miceblue
> I have tried LCD X open version
> I feel lighter pressure to my head than my LCD 2


 
  
 Maybe they are heavier but the Clamping Force is weaker? That could be making them "seem" lighter?


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Maybe they are heavier but the Clamping Force is weaker? That could be making them "seem" lighter?




Maybe Paul 
The close LCD XC must heavier with close wooden ear cup


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Yes. All ADs are 3D printed. I don't think there is a non-3D printed version.




What I mean this mad dogs headphone Sean


----------



## snapple10

house cleaning rig


----------



## sidrpm

snapple10 said:


> house cleaning rig


 
 That looks cool man.


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> Listening to Chuck with another member's Donguri's


 
 Sean, How is the Donguri?  I love my sui...
  
 Thanks


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Before has Mad Dogs non 3 D printed


 
  
 The original Mad Dogs are modded Fostex T50rp.  Alpha Dogs are 3D printed cups...


----------



## marko93101

mattanthony1990 said:


> Literally just got my CLAS in the mail + a free ALO Copper digital USB From seller . Very, very excited!
> 
> Sennheiser Momentums > C&C BH2 > Stock mini to mini > SOLO original > ALO Copper Digital USB > ipod classic 120gb.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Did you get the Solo on the FS forums? I'm looking for something to up my portable game!


----------



## MattAnthony1990

marko93101 said:


> Did you get the Solo on the FS forums? I'm looking for something to up my portable game!


 
 I did not, I actually happened upon it on Amazon. There was a used one for 300 (didn't realize it came with the ALO cable) and I just jumped at the opportunity. Good luck hunting, its a fantastic piece of technology


----------



## marko93101

mattanthony1990 said:


> I did not, I actually happened upon it on Amazon. There was a used one for 300 (didn't realize it came with the ALO cable) and I just jumped at the opportunity. Good luck hunting, its a fantastic piece of technology


 
  
 I'll have to start putting my eye out! Thanks, hope you enjoy it


----------



## AnakChan

gmahler2u said:


> Sean, How is the Donguri?  I love my sui...
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 This is very brief impressions. I normally prefer to spend much more time with a pair of earphones before forming a more solid thought. At initial impressions, the Donguri seems more "tonally balanced" than the Sui to my ears. To me the Sui does seem more on the darkish side (or maybe dark isn't the right word?). The Donguri extends the upper mids and trebles nicely. Soundstage of the Donguri is also quite wide for a pair of small IEMs. If there's any nitpicking it probably doesn't have the resolution I'm accustomed to and the weight for me make it a little difficult to walk around with - but sitting down listening is naturally fine. Of the Ocharaku range, I think the Donguri may top my list.


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> This is very brief impressions. I normally prefer to spend much more time with a pair of earphones before forming a more solid thought. At initial impressions, the Donguri seems more "tonally balanced" than the Sui to my ears. To me the Sui does seem more on the darkish side (or maybe dark isn't the right word?). The Donguri extends the upper mids and trebles nicely. Soundstage of the Donguri is also quite wide for a pair of small IEMs. If there's any nitpicking it probably doesn't have the resolution I'm accustomed to and the weight for me make it a little difficult to walk around with - but sitting down listening is naturally fine. Of the Ocharaku range, I think the Donguri may top my list.


 
 Wow, even Kaede?


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> I'm not sure where I read Grado headphones cannot do EDM genres very well, I seem to be loving it? Possibly because of their labeled lacking low end. Seems fine to me. Isolation though is near 0%, I can hear traffic and all sorts of things (indoors) I must admit being a fan of brighter signatures I've fallen in love with the Grado sound, and soon, maybe in the not to distant future this pair of SR80i will be replaced by SR325.


i love my sr325is man


----------



## Magdumper

ZX1 -> ES5


----------



## Mimouille

magdumper said:


> ZX1 -> ES5


Hot + cold, this must be a great combo.


----------



## awry

cogsand gears said:


> How are the ASG-2? I have been put off Aurisonic after trying the ASG-1's... I am however interested in the possibilities of hybrid IEM's.


 
 Bloat Monsters. IMO.


----------



## lasttodie

can't go wrong With Apple,Klipsch & McIntosh (iPhone 5S & Klipsch image S4i II)


----------



## DMinor

For a long time I have not plugged in my iphone 4s headphone jack with my iem's. When I did this morning in the office for curiosity, it sounded muddy, very light  bass and 2d sound stage (no depth). It's very laidback too. I remember the ip4s didn't sound bad back then when I bought it.
  
 It reminds me just how far I have come thru.


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> This is very brief impressions. I normally prefer to spend much more time with a pair of earphones before forming a more solid thought. At initial impressions, the Donguri seems more "tonally balanced" than the Sui to my ears. To me the Sui does seem more on the darkish side (or maybe dark isn't the right word?). The Donguri extends the upper mids and trebles nicely. Soundstage of the Donguri is also quite wide for a pair of small IEMs. If there's any nitpicking it probably doesn't have the resolution I'm accustomed to and the weight for me make it a little difficult to walk around with - but sitting down listening is naturally fine. Of the Ocharaku range, I think the Donguri may top my list.


 
 Donguri is better than Kaede?


----------



## Lex Tan

My portable rig
iPod Nano 7th Gen
RSA the shadow
ALO green line mini to mini
Sennheiser IE800 IEM


----------



## JoeDoe

lex tan said:


> My portable rig
> iPod Nano 7th Gen
> RSA the shadow
> ALO green line mini to mini
> Sennheiser IE800 IEM


 
  
 That's a new one! How's the sound?


----------



## Lex Tan

1. Sound more tight
2. Soundstage wider
3. Pocket friendly


----------



## SonusAudio

Momentum and FiiO X3.


----------



## keepitsimple

The dog is for sale but not the 1st gen shuffles.


----------



## Magdumper

I have a first gen shuffle that I got 9 years ago or so


----------



## BillsonChang007

keepitsimple said:


> The dog is for sale but not the 1st gen shuffles.


 
 wow! I hope those are enough to hold all your files xD


----------



## esmBOS

lex tan said:


> My portable rig
> iPod Nano 7th Gen
> RSA the shadow
> ALO green line mini to mini
> Sennheiser IE800 IEM


 
 Love the Green line IC's size compared to the rest of the rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That rig would also look nice with one of those Headstage super-low-profile IC's!


----------



## Lex Tan

esmbos said:


> Love the Green line IC's size compared to the rest of the rig :tongue_smile:  That rig would also look nice with one of those Headstage super-low-profile IC's!




Frankly that green line on this rig kinda reminded me of the old Nintendo classic game, Zelda; a small man with big sword ... LOL!


----------



## skalkman

lex tan said:


> Frankly that green line on this rig kinda reminded me of the old Nintendo classic game, Zelda; a small man with big sword ... LOL!


 
 Can not be unseen!


----------



## Berkovajazz

lex tan said:


> 1. Sound more tight
> 2. Soundstage wider
> 3. Pocket friendly


 
 Did you try LOD in your combo? Any major differences? 
 BTW great photo


----------



## Sorensiim

Phone snap of what's keeping me awake at the office today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 DX50 -> DIY silver IC w. shortened Neutriks -> Ibasso PB2 -> DIY Heir Magnus cable w. shortened Hirose & angled Westone connectors.


----------



## Magdumper

sorensiim said:


> Phone snap of what's keeping me awake at the office today
> DX50 -> DIY silver IC w. shortened Neutriks -> Ibasso PB2 -> DIY Heir Magnus cable w. shortened Hirose & angled Westone connectors.



I dig that color!


----------



## Lex Tan

berkovajazz said:


> Did you try LOD in your combo? Any major differences?
> 
> BTW great photo




Thank you!
Nope, I have yet tried with LOD as I do not have a lightning to 30pin adapter.
However, I did some reading on this URL: http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter and it seems pretty convincing that a LOD or double amp sounded identical. Hence, in order to pursue my "pocket friendly" portable rig I had dropped the idea of using LOD.


----------



## rudi0504

Comparison between Sony WM ZX 1 + PHA 2 vs + Mass Ko Bo 385:

Set up A :

Source : Sony WM ZX 1
Dac Amp : Sony PHA 2

Set up B :

Source : Sony WM ZX 1
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385

Headphone : set up A and B use LCD 2 rev 3 with SAA cable 

Cable : mini to mini diy copper gold cable 

Connection : both use mini to mini cable between WM ZX 1 headphone out to line in both amp 

The result :

Set up B has fuller sound and better sound quality 
High : more clear and better clarity 
Mid : better pronounce and cleaner 
Bass: has better bass impact and Better bass body 

Power : more power than set up A


If I use : H Res Cable for set up A , that's mean I use dac and Amp from Sony PHA 2

The result : 

Are more or less the same level 
High : set Up B is slightly Breiter 
Mid : more analog and natural 
Bass: is on par now 

Power : is about the same 

The best SQ :
if I use set up A and use Sony PHA 2 LINE OUT connect to my Mass Ko Bo 385 LIBE IN

IMO


----------



## Berkovajazz

Thank you, Lex Tan! 
 Also thinking about Nano7+smallAmp, and yes, link was helpful.


----------



## Sorensiim

magdumper said:


> I dig that color!


 
 Thanks! If you're referring to the CIEMs then there are some slightly better shots in my review here


----------



## Lex Tan

berkovajazz said:


> Thank you, Lex Tan!
> 
> Also thinking about Nano7+smallAmp, and yes, link was helpful.




My genuine pleasure, glad that my input helps!


----------



## Brendanz

AK 120 > Leckerton Audio UHA760 > 1964ears Quads. Sorry for bad picture , its a phone pic .


----------



## Magdumper

sorensiim said:


> Thanks! If you're referring to the CIEMs then there are some slightly better shots in my review here




I think those are my favorite looking head gear to date...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Comparison between Sony WM ZX 1 + PHA 2 vs + Mass Ko Bo 385:
> 
> Set up A :
> 
> ...



Hey Rudi, will u buy an LOD for the ZX-1 ? I think it may help to confirm if pha-2 dac section is more superior than the zx-1. I remember last time I use phone out of zx-1 and double amp wasn't so good.

Just a thought and thanks for sharing


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey Rudi, will u buy an LOD for the ZX-1 ? I think it may help to confirm if pha-2 dac section is more superior than the zx-1. I remember last time I use phone out of zx-1 and double amp wasn't so good.
> 
> Just a thought and thanks for sharing




Hi George 

The only LOD that I can use for WM ZX 1 is Hi Res LOD stock cable 

As I mentioned above with Hi Res LOD stock cable , the sound quality is better than through Headphone Out from WM ZX 1 

I believe if I can use better cable for Hi Res LOD , the sound quality improve more 

That's approve the dac section from PHA 2 is better than WM ZX 1 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Hi George
> 
> The only LOD that I can use for WM ZX 1 is Hi Res LOD stock cable
> 
> ...


 

 Rudi
  
 I thought you can use this type of LOD to send analog line out to 385 amp directly.  http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003073000067/003/073/X/page2/order/
  
 or buy this type of adapter to use that awesome short DIY cable you let me demo before:  http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003073000020/
  
 Maybe Sean can confirm. I think you can achieve analog line out from ZX1 or maybe I am wrong....


----------



## mtthefirst

ipod touch 5G > VentureCraft 12V DD Socket 1 Limited Edition > Cypher Labs Algorhythm Duet > Fitear MH335DW


----------



## AnakChan

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi
> 
> I thought you can use this type of LOD to send analog line out to 385 amp directly.  http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003073000067/003/073/X/page2/order/
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sean made his own WM-port LOD :-
  

  
 But I think Rudi may provide clearer clarification as to what is being tested though. I was also a little confused with the 1st pix when he has the mini-2-mini bridge between the ZX1 & PHA2 at the ZX1's headphone out which led to your question of double amping.
  
 Assuming that the picture there isn't what being tested, then maybe Setup A should be more defined as :-
 Transport: Sony WM-ZX1
 Source/Amp: PHA-2

 Set up B :
 Transport: Sony WM-ZX1
 Source: PHA-2
 Amp: Mass Ko Bo 385
  
 But if the 1st pic is really what's being tested (not knowing what the back of that looks like), then Rudi is really double amping and that could be a reason why Setup A doesn't sound so good.
  
  
 P.S. Did I just refer to myself as the 3rd person again?!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

anakchan said:


> Sean made his own WM-port LOD :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
It is good to be able to DIY own cable.

 Regarding the ZX-1, are you happy as-is or will you change to carry a stack with portable amp?


----------



## spkrs01

cosmicholyghost said:


> It is good to be able to DIY own cable.
> Regarding the ZX-1, are you happy as-is or will you change to carry a stack with portable amp?


 
  
 George, you are more than welcome to try my ZX1. Anytime next week.
  
 I adore mine with any pair of FitEars customs......


----------



## AnakChan

cosmicholyghost said:


> It is good to be able to DIY own cable.
> Regarding the ZX-1, are you happy as-is or will you change to carry a stack with portable amp?


 
  
 I use it as it is. The only time I use an external amp is when I need to (i.e. for the Alpha Dogs).


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Sean made his own WM-port LOD :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Sean and George 
You are right I make in set up A double amping 

George :

I will try lod to mini follow your recommendation for my Sony WM ZX 1
Like I done for my I devices


----------



## rudi0504

Today i have The chance to tested Alpha Dog at our local dealer Store 

Source : DX 50
Amp : Cypherlabs Duet 
Headphones : Alpha Dog 3 D printed
 Mad Dog


----------



## Olanzky

sorensiim said:


> Phone snap of what's keeping me awake at the office today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 does any IEM can be balance just by terminating it balance plug like hirose? or is it just you K10? pardon my stupidity of not researching.


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> Today i have The chance to tested Alpha Dog at our local dealer Store
> 
> Source : DX 50
> Amp : Cypherlabs Duet
> ...


 
  
 Looking good Rudi! You really are one lucky fellow! 
 How does the Duet perform up against the SR71B, National, RX3 & Intruder etc?


----------



## Sorensiim

olanzky said:


> does any IEM can be balance just by terminating it balance plug like hirose? or is it just you K10? pardon my stupidity of not researching.


 
 Sure you can, but some might improve more from it than others. Only thing is that you need 4 wires end-to-end.


----------



## richie60

h20fidelity said:


> I'm not sure where I read Grado headphones cannot do EDM genres very well, I seem to be loving it? Possibly because of their labeled lacking low end. Seems fine to me. Isolation though is near 0%, I can hear traffic and all sorts of things (indoors) I must admit being a fan of brighter signatures I've fallen in love with the Grado sound, and soon, maybe in the not to distant future this pair of SR80i will be replaced by SR325.





What is the mp3 player in that photo? I love the look of it..


----------



## H20Fidelity

richie60 said:


> What is the mp3 player in that photo? I love the look of it..




Xuelin IHIFI 760. It leans towards warm and musical. And it weighs 250 grams if I remember correctly. Takes a Samsung galaxy S4 battery, supports true line out for amping. You could literally kill someone with it - it's that heavy.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Xuelin IHIFI 760. It leans towards warm and musical. And it weighs 250 grams if I remember correctly. Takes a Samsung galaxy S4 battery, supports true line out for amping. You could literally kill someone with it - it's that heavy.


I was reading about that player and by the sounds of it it's probably very similar to the fiio x3 when you use line out, the only downside of the Xuelin IHIFI 760 is that is only expands to 32gb


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Looking good Rudi! You really are one lucky fellow!
> How does the Duet perform up against the SR71B, National, RX3 & Intruder etc?




Thank you Paul
I have heard yesterday Only 10 Minute , thats can not say Which ones is better .
I am waiting My Duet In Silver and My Theorem In copper finish .
I Hope i can receive In This week Than i can do The comparison.

From 10 Minute Time : 
Duet is very Good amp , very Good detail and very Good separation.
If you like Theorem sound quality , you Will Love Duet .

My concern that The Power is not bigger than Alo Rx 3 B For driving My Abyss headphone .
Yesterday i tried With Alpha Dog , The Power is very Good 
I have The feeling below Rx 3 B
Let Me see My Duet than


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

spkrs01 said:


> George, you are more than welcome to try my ZX1. Anytime next week.
> 
> I adore mine with any pair of FitEars customs......




Great! Many thanks


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> I am waiting My Duet In Silver and My Theorem In copper finish .


 
  
 So, you're going to have 2 Theorems?


----------



## Mimouille

buttuglyjeff said:


> So, you're going to have 2 Theorems?


We will call him "The Mathematician". He who has two Theorems in his name.


----------



## SkyBleu

mimouille said:


> We will call him "The Mathematician". He who has two Theorems in his name.




Rumour has it, he has names for both of his Theorems, and they are: Pythagoras and Fermat.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Rocco BA & Rhapsodio RDB V1 Mini.

 Can be a touch sibilant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's a nice pairing with the right genres.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> So, you're going to have 2 Theorems?







mimouille said:


> We will call him "The Mathematician". He who has two Theorems in his name.







skybleu said:


> Rumour has it, he has names for both of his Theorems, and they are: Pythagoras and Fermat.




Hi all 

Thank you for the names for my Theorem Pythagoras and Archimedes is better than Fermat 

I bought Theorem in copper finish , because I wish with different casing material can have better SQ 

Like my Ko Jo Amp with brass casing , as my diy friend took out the pcb board from the brass casing SQ was so thin and flat .
Casing material is very important 

Later on I will keep the good ones and sell the less good ones 

I love SQ from Theorem as DAC AMP or through the line out for my Abyss headphones 

IMO


----------



## esmBOS

h20fidelity said:


> Rocco BA & Rhapsodio RDB V1 Mini.
> 
> Can be a touch sibilant.
> 
> ...


 
 It's also a very nice pairing for the eyes! My god that is a beautiful rig!


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Rocco BA & Rhapsodio RDB V1 Mini.
> 
> Can be a touch sibilant.
> 
> ...


 
 Like always minimalis and beautiful Picture on this thread


----------



## stvc

rudi0504 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you for the names for my Theorem Pythagoras and Archimedes is better than Fermat
> 
> ...


Customize casing?


----------



## rudi0504

stvc said:


> Customize casing?


 
 No not customize casing anymore
 usually copper casing for limited edition
 you can buy and choose copper version or black casing


----------



## spook76

iPod Touch 5th gen-->silver interconnects-->RSA F-35 Lightning-->silver FBI cables-->SE846. 

Please kill me if I replace anything else. I have now replaced my entire rig. Had an iPhone 5, SE535 and an RSA Protector.


----------



## Mimouille

But if I kill you can I get your 846?


----------



## spook76

mimouille said:


> But if I kill you can I get your 846?




Yes, you can have the entire rig. I have to say Mimouille your comments on the SE846 thread is high praise indeed considering the spectacular set of CIEMs you have. You are smart to get a set of OCC silver cables as they make the SE846 really sing.


----------



## Mimouille

spook76 said:


> Yes, you can have the entire rig. I have to say Mimouille your comments on the SE846 thread is high praise indeed considering the spectacular set of CIEMs you have. You are smart to get a set of OCC silver cables as they make the SE846 really sing.


I just call it how I hear it. And I have always been a Shure fanboy. The cable is already selected


----------



## toxicdrift

which one r u getting mimo! r  you using it with a amp aswell?


----------



## MattAnthony1990

Finally got my ALO Copper Compact 22 . Now the only question is to upgrade to a ALO Rx Mk3 amp or some new cans. (I'm considering the LCD-XC, Fostex TH900, and the ATH-W5000). Any suggestions on which cans and/or amp to upgrade next? IEMS and open-backed are not options I'm currently considering. I also don't care how large the cans are or how 'goofy' they look in public, I'm 6'7" and about 230lbs so even the massive LCD-3s don't look overblown on my noggin.  Thanks for reading guys, really proud of my first high-end rig!


----------



## stvc

rudi0504 said:


> No not customize casing anymore
> usually copper casing for limited edition
> you can buy and choose copper version or black casing


 
 IC, i wondering how the casing affect the sound, all i can think of is the EMI shielding. But for sure brass would be much heavier.


----------



## awry

mattanthony1990 said:


> Finally got my ALO Copper Compact 22 . Now the only question is to upgrade to a ALO Rx Mk3 amp or some new cans. (I'm considering the LCD-XC, Fostex TH900, and the ATH-W5000). Any suggestions on which cans and/or amp to upgrade next? IEMS and open-backed are not options I'm currently considering. I also don't care how large the cans are or how 'goofy' they look in public, I'm 6'7" and about 230lbs so even the massive LCD-3s don't look overblown on my noggin.  Thanks for reading guys, really proud of my first high-end rig!


 
 Full cans are gonna be heavy walking around with man. You would probably want to take weight and comfort into consideration with your choices.


----------



## Mimouille

toxicdrift said:


> which one r u getting mimo! r  you using it with a amp aswell?


 I think I will be getting a DHC silver cable, straight out of my ZX1. I do not use amps...ever.


----------



## Mimouille

Still my little favorite rig...even more so with the DHC Fusion cable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Very portable Mimouille I like it..

 No-one would rob you carrying a black match box, some fishing line and two clumps of grey clay either.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Very portable Mimouille I like it..
> 
> 
> No-one would rob you carrying a black match box, some fishing line and two clumps of grey clay either. :wink_face:


Yep, does not look like a 3.2k$ rig...but sure sounds like it


----------



## Ehr33

I'm goin light weight. Iphone 5s + UE900 with silver plated cable.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

awry said:


> Full cans are gonna be heavy walking around with man. You would probably want to take weight and comfort into consideration with your choices.


 
 yeah thats the reason I'm leaning towards the Fostex cans versus the LCD-XC's. The XC's are beautiful but at 640 or so grams that would be a bit heavy.


----------



## rudi0504

This evening my Copper Theorem and Duet in silver finish just arrived


----------



## Sorensiim

Picked up a used set of HD595's to have a decent-but-not-too-expensive set of open cans for use around the house. I need to be able to hear my kids, so my CIEMs are out of the question. Reterminated them to 4-pin mini-xlr and made adapters for 3.5mm TRS as well as Hirose. Properly amped, they sure sound a lot better that the price would indicate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


  
 They'll only see 1-2 hours of head time a week and they sound awesome, so I really have to fight the urge to upgrade to the HD650 like I did the last time I had these...


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box theorem 720 in copper finish 

Additional cable mini USB to lightning 













I love the sound quality out the box with my iPhone 5 s


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box Cypher labs Duet balance amp 











Out the box 

Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2.00 VRms version
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet balance amp 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3

Sound quality : I am surprised with this combo , there is so good


----------



## gmahler2u

sorensiim said:


> Picked up a used set of HD595's to have a decent-but-not-too-expensive set of open cans for use around the house. I need to be able to hear my kids, so my CIEMs are out of the question. Reterminated them to 4-pin mini-xlr and made adapters for 3.5mm TRS as well as Hirose. Properly amped, they sure sound a lot better that the price would indicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on your purchase Sennheiser!


----------



## fiascogarcia

h20fidelity said:


> Very portable Mimouille I like it..
> 
> No-one would rob you carrying a black match box, some fishing line and two clumps of grey clay either.


 





  Good one!  I'd still love to have that setup though!


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Still my little favorite rig...even more so with the DHC Fusion cable.




This set up is the most expensive minimalism for Ultra portable


----------



## rudi0504

stvc said:


> IC, i wondering how the casing affect the sound, all i can think of is the EMI shielding. But for sure brass would be much heavier.




 I love or like the SQ from my Theorem in copper finish better than the black finish 
I will inform you later on after burn in


----------



## Varoudis

rudi0504 said:


> Out the box Cypher labs Duet balance amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 this thing is nice but without a 'charge - battery' switch (to stop charging the connected dev) is a no go for me


----------



## stvc

rudi0504 said:


> I love or like the SQ from my Theorem in copper finish better than the black finish
> I will inform you later on after burn in


Interesting, would like to know the different since I making my on chassis for the amp, maybe should try brass but definitely havier.


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> I love or like the SQ from my Theorem in copper finish better than the black finish
> I will inform you later on after burn in


 
 Rudi.....more new toys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Waiting for your results....


----------



## rudi0504

My Best portable set up in term of Sound Quality to drive Abyss 1266

Source : iPhone 5s as transport

Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720 in copper finish

Amp : Cypher Labs Duet balance amp 

Headphone : Abyss 1266 

Connection : use Mini2Mini from Theorem 720 line out to Duet amp line in 

Sound quality : in term of Sq , this set up is the best sound quality portable set up 

I am very happy out the box has so high end sound quality 

High : very clean and clear high , I never heard very good clarity in High frequency from my Abyss 

Mid : very clear and clean , the best pronounce I ever heard from portable set up 

Bass : very clean and detail bass , very good bass impact and very good bass speed 

Separation : the best separation I ever heard from my abyss 1266

Soundstage : has 3 D soundstage wide and depth are so good from portable set up 


Minus : if Duet has more power than my ALO RX 3 B , would be perfect for SQ and power to drive Abyss 1266 
 Like my desktop set up 

The power now is very good , some times I need more power for some music genre 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

varoudis said:


> this thing is nice but without a 'charge - battery' switch (to stop charging the connected dev) is a no go for me




The light indicator turn violet if already fully charge


----------



## rudi0504

stvc said:


> Interesting, would like to know the different since I making my on chassis for the amp, maybe should try brass but definitely havier.




Please try it use Brass or Copper 
I have two Theorem one in black and one in copper 
My copper Theorem sound quality is better , has fuller sound than my black one
I can drive my Abyss without Distortion until max volume 
I don't why , with my black Theorem 10 % before max I got Distorsion like clipping 
I feel like not enought power to drive abyss 

The funny thing with my Copper Theorem no distortion


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Rudi.....more new toys! :bigsmile_face:
> 
> Waiting for your results....




Hi Sid 
You should come to Jakarta again to hear my Abyss with these new set up 
I am sure you will love Abyss more than before 
SQ so clear and clean 
The best clarity I ever heard from portable set up 
You can hear for hours never get fatigue .
I am really love my copper theorem and Duet amp 
I did not expected so good before .

IMO


----------



## Varoudis

rudi0504 said:


> The light indicator turn violet if already fully charge


 
  
 my point is a bit different. I want to be able to stop the 720 (or any dac/amp) charging my DAPs/phones.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## stvc

seeteeyou said:


> Great results so far, maybe there are companies somewhere with 3D printers capable of printing cases with gold plated brass.
> 
> Just an example here
> 
> ...


 Too expensive 16 dollar per cm cube. Cost more than 3k for dap + amp stack casing


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## stvc

I think easier way still CNC.


----------



## goldendarko

Impossible! I can't take a picture of my iPhone with my iPhone!


----------



## BillsonChang007

mimouille said:


> Still my little favorite rig...even more so with the DHC Fusion cable.


 
 THIS! One of the only real portable rig in this thread. Others were more like transportable xD
  
  
  
  
 Congratulation on your new rig, Rudi! xD It seems like you get a new toy every month!!! I'm jelly~


----------



## karloil

my rig nowadays


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> THIS! One of the only real portable rig in this thread. Others were more like transportable xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Billson


----------



## hydesg

heres my portable setup.
 headphones i use on the go are HD800, LCD2 and the T1


----------



## rudi0504

hydesg said:


> heres my portable setup.
> headphones i use on the go are HD800, LCD2 and the T1




Wow looks cool for sure you use your back pack for all your on the go rigs


----------



## Paul Graham

This is my only rig now currently.
 We're in the middle of moving so the rest of my gear is all in boxes at the new flat.
  
 Rockbox'd iPod 5.5G.
 Mundorf Gold Single Ended LOD.
 iBasso Pelican PB2 Balanced Amp.
 Full Balanced White Widow by Toxic Cables.
 Sennheiser Amperior.


----------



## Mimouille

billsonchang007 said:


> THIS! One of the only real portable rig in this thread. Others were more like transportable xD


Thanks...I tried amps but its too complicated for me.


----------



## Varoudis

Silver/Gold beauty


----------



## mpawluk91

billsonchang007 said:


> THIS! One of the only real portable rig in this thread. Others were more like transportable xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This rig has to be up there for portability, it sounds pretty good too, It holds 4000 songs all of which are 400kbps aac cbr files I converted from my lossless collection (probably the best quality lossy files possible)


----------



## Varoudis

mpawluk91 said:


> This rig has to be up there for portability, it sounds pretty good too, It holds 4000 songs all of which are 400kbps aac cbr files I converted from my lossless collection (probably the best quality lossy files possible)




I agree on the aac, I use true 320 vbr (I see songs go up to 380) and it sound really good for compressed. I can't hear problems


----------



## karloil

mpawluk91 said:


>


 
  
 how did you remove the clip at the back?


----------



## Oregonian

Want a portable? No satchel required.


----------



## BillsonChang007

mpawluk91 said:


>


 
 Mine's gonna looks big on yours  NICE RIG!!! XD 
  
 Does the Sansa have true line out?


----------



## DMinor

oregonian said:


> Want a portable? No satchel required.


 
  
 That's nerve-racking to cops or security forces even without the amp turned on. LOL.


----------



## BillsonChang007

So I brought my rig along with me today... I forgot to bring my LOD... *Poker face*


----------



## longbowbbs

billsonchang007 said:


> So I brought my rig along with me today... I forgot to bring my LOD... *Poker face*


 
 Man we have all been there!


----------



## rudi0504

Simple on the go audiophile portable set up 

Source : iPhone 5 s in Gold Color 
Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720 on Copper color
Headphone : Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium with whiplash twag twcu hybrid cable v2 balance RSA 
Cable : mini USB to lightning stock from Theorem
Music Player : Onkyo HF Player can make your IDevice sound quality much better than iTunes Player 
 Fuller sound , better clarity , better and sweet mid , better bass detail and impact 

Sound Quality : simplicity the best SQ for portable set up for on the go 

IMO


----------



## NZtechfreak

rudi0504 said:


> Simple on the go audiophile portable set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 5 s in Gold Color
> Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720 on Copper color
> ...




...or most any Android phone in place of the iPhone, 24-bit audio via UAPP.


----------



## xanden

iPod classic -> LOD -> iFi Nano -> Audio Technica IM-04


----------



## mpawluk91

karloil said:


> how did you remove the clip at the back?


I took a serated steak knife and literally sawed it off, took me about 10 seconds, weirdest thing is that the cut was super smooth (ghetto but true)


----------



## mpawluk91

billsonchang007 said:


> Mine's gonna looks big on yours  NICE RIG!!! XD
> 
> Does the Sansa have true line out?


No it only has a headphone out but it's a damn clean one and under 1 ohm I believe

In most scenarios you probably wouldn't need to amp the clip but i think the fiio e6 with no eq or bass boost is a GREAT match with the clip synergy wise


----------



## Turrican2

Is that the iCan nano or the idsd?



xanden said:


> iPod classic -> LOD -> iFi Nano -> Audio Technica IM-04


----------



## karloil

mpawluk91 said:


> I took a serated steak knife and literally sawed it off, took me about 10 seconds, weirdest thing is that the cut was super smooth (ghetto but true)


 
  
 nice! will give it a try! thanks a lot!


----------



## BillsonChang007

turrican2 said:


> Is that the iCan nano or the idsd?


 
 iCan... xD


----------



## xanden

turrican2 said:


> Is that the iCan nano or the idsd?


 
 iCan nano
  


billsonchang007 said:


> iCan... xD


 
 you are right !


----------



## BillsonChang007

Any special prize for getting it right? Like a free pair of HE90?  



Nah... Just enjoy your rig


----------



## rudi0504

nztechfreak said:


> ...or most any Android phone in place of the iPhone, 24-bit audio via UAPP.




At the moment I don't have any hi res music file on my iPhone 5s 

If I use for both iPhone 5 s and Note 3 with WAV music file 

Source : iPhone 5 s with Onkyo HF Player
 Samsung Note 3 with USB Audio Player Pro
Dac / Amp : theorem 720 in copper finish 
Headphone : Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium with Whiplash twag twcu v2 balance RSA 

The Result : 

iPhone 5 s is better than Samsung Note 3 in term
High : more detail and sparkle 
Mid : more sweet and cleaner
Bass : better bass impact and cleaner bass 

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you very much seeteeyou for your hi res link from linn record 

I just downloaded 6 songs in my iPad , at the moment I don't have the USB to lightning. Above 

I can play with Flac player 

Sound quality are excellent and the volume are Lauder than my WAV file 

Below are songs that you recommend from linn record


----------



## caableguy

oregonian said:


> Want a portable? No satchel required.



Looks like a bomber rig. A guy could detained and questioned with that setup, if someone didn't know what it was. Nice rig.


----------



## deltasun

^^ That recording of Desperado is excellent!


----------



## rudi0504

deltasun said:


> ^^ That recording of Desperado is excellent!




Yes is very good recording from linn record


----------



## rudi0504

My Abyss set up with. hi Res music file :

Source : iPad Air 
Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2.00 VRms
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet balance amp 
Headphone : Abyss 1266
Cable : RSA to RSA UBER balance cable 

Music : linn record 24 bit / 196 KHz 
 Susan Womg Desperado 

SQ : audiophile sound quality 

IMO


----------



## deltasun

rudi0504 said:


> My Abyss set up with. hi Res music file :
> 
> Source : iPad Air
> Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2.00 VRms
> ...




I'm afraid I won't be hearing how great the recording is with those cans any time soon.  Nice rig, as always!


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> My Abyss set up with. hi Res music file :
> 
> Source : iPad Air
> Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2.00 VRms
> ...


 
  
 Cypher Labs Duet balance amp powerfull enough for the Abyss ?   Are you close to 100% volume max ?


----------



## rudi0504

deltasun said:


> I'm afraid I won't be hearing how great the recording is with those cans any time soon.  Nice rig, as always!




Thank you 
With hi res recording can improve the sound quality noticeable 
All recording hang from from the master recording , if the master recording very good ,
Hi res ripping can have very good sound quality .

In my opinion is not all hi res music file better than WAV file


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> Cypher Labs Duet balance amp powerfull enough for the Abyss ?   Are you close to 100% volume max ?




Hi bmichels

In term of sound quality , this set up is the best fir Abyss

But the power I turn max to 13 o clock , if I turn more than 13 o clock 
I hear distortion or clipping.
At 13 is already very loaud , but I want to test the Duet until max volume 
But I can not do that 

Until now only ALO Rx 3 B can turn the volume to the max without Distorsion 

ALO Rx 3 B max volume is like Duet 13 o clock 

IMO


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Rudi,
  
 What music player are you using to play your hi-res files on your iPad?  I assume you can't use the stock player...


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi,
> 
> What music player are you using to play your hi-res files on your iPad?  I assume you can't use the stock player...




I use Flac Player 
I bought Onkyo HF Player , but I don't know how to copy my hi res file to my Onkyo HF player


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## knights

iPod Touch 3rdgen 64gb
 SocketDD
 Apex Glacier
 Sony MA900 (loaned to me)


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


> iPod Touch 3rdgen 64gb
> SocketDD
> Apex Glacier
> Sony MA900 (loaned to me)




YOURE BACK  nice pic!!!


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> YOURE BACK  nice pic!!!




He's bring sexy back!

You've been missed, knights!

The man who can make anything look nice.


----------



## knights

skybleu said:


> He's bring sexy back!
> 
> You've been missed, knights!
> 
> The man who can make anything look nice.


 
 Hahahha... I dunno how will i shoot that damn Abyss to look nice... Rudi, i need to hear and shoot it. LOL
  
  


billsonchang007 said:


> YOURE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks man...


----------



## Mooses9

rudi0504 said:


> This set up is the most expensive minimalism for Ultra portable




Very true very nice


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> Hahahha... *I dunno how will i shoot that damn Abyss to look nice*... Rudi, i need to hear and shoot it. LOL


 
 You don't needa worry, you're knights!


----------



## Mooses9

caableguy said:


> Looks like a bomber rig. A guy could detained and questioned with that setup, if someone didn't know what it was. Nice rig.




Lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## unkle

"in da office" rig, DX50+GR07


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> FYI - instructions for Onkyo HF Player here
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f11-software/free-onkyo-hf-player-app-ios-plays-high-res-direct-stream-digital%2A-dsd-over-pcm-flac-wav-17917/#post268919




Thank you seeteeyou for your information


----------



## rudi0504

Comparison between Cyper Labs Duet vs RSA The Intruder 

Source : iPhone 5 s
Music File : WAV 
Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2.00 VRms 
Amps : Cypher labs Duet
 RSA The Intruder
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 800 with Whiplash custom cable 
Cable : lod to lightning Cypher Labs Stock cable 
 RSA to RSA balance Cypher labs cable 

Duet win again RSA The Intruder in term of Sound Quality 
Duet 
High : is more sparkle , more detail and has better pronounce than The Intruder
Mid : better clarity and better pronounce and not sibilance in HD 800, more natural 
Bass : better detail and better bass impact more clean Bass 
Separation : has better separation that I can mire easy detect the individual instrument 
Soundstage : more 3 D presentation than The Intruder 

Conclusion : Duet has fuller sound , more balance than The Intruder , better clarity
 the important think high is sparkle but NOT harsh at all , high is very clean 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Congrats, Rudi. Many thanks for your comparison!
  
 My wallet tells me not to read Head-fi...


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Congrats, Rudi. Many thanks for your comparison!
> 
> My wallet tells me not to read Head-fi...




I am sorry George to make your wallet empty 
Audio hobby is expensive 
To read head fi is very important to increase our knowledge in audio world


----------



## stvc

Omg Rudi, I just check your profile and your inventory in scary. Btw any compare between 71-B vs alo Rx 3b?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry George to make your wallet empty
> Audio hobby is expensive
> To read head fi is very important to increase our knowledge in audio world


Very true I've only been on headfi for a year and wow I have learned a great deal, I'm actually considering going to school for audio. I'm just not sure what kind of jobs I'd be able to get


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Have you tried balanced preamp yet?
> 
> Solo -db > Duet > Intruder
> Solo -db > Duet > Rx Mk3-b
> ...




Alex had full modified his ALO international , line in line out coax out as well . In his 4 stag Ko Jo has No distortion at all 

I haven't try balance pre amp , I will try later on , because tomorrow is holiday


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> Very true I've only been on headfi for a year and wow I have learned a great deal, I'm actually considering going to school for audio. I'm just not sure what kind of jobs I'd be able to get




I think if you can study as tone engineer , you can have very good job in the future


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Have you tried balanced preamp yet?
> 
> Solo -db > Duet > Intruder
> Solo -db > Duet > Rx Mk3-b
> ...




Hi seeteeyou 

I just tried full balance set up with pre amp , the result is not so good with balance pre amp 

I don't know why ? With balance pre amp in low volume got Distorsion 

Source : IPhone 4 s mod

Dac : Cypher Labs Class - dB 2.00 VRms 

Pre Amp : Cypher Labs Duet as pre amp 

Power Amp : ALO Rx 3 B as power amp 

Headphone : abyss 1266

Result : Is not as good if I use Ko Jo as Pre amp or Mass Ko Bo as Pre amp 

Please do not follow this experience , in low volume I set the gain in Medium and High Gain on

My two amp Duet and ALO Rx 3 B , the result are the same distortion in SQ 

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

My best set up for abyss are 3 sets like below :

Set up A 

Source : IPhone 4 s mod
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo original
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B

Set up B

Source : IPhone 4 s mod
Dac / amp : Cipher Labs Theorem as Dac 
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B





Set up C 

Source : IPhone 4 s mod
Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem as Dac
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Thanks for testing and let's stick with KM01-BRASS as preamp then.
> 
> Which one will result in best for driving Abyss?
> 
> ...




These 4 stag i must try again 

The best was two sets 

Solo original > Mass Ko Bo 385 > ALO Rx 3 B 

Theorem as dac > Mass Ko Bo 385 > Duet


----------



## bmichels

(trans)...portable


----------



## BillsonChang007

Been raining cats and dogs here since yesterday, none stop till today. This rig helps a lot xD


----------



## bmichels

*other portable Rings...*


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> (trans)...portable




Very cool design


----------



## Kojaku

Keep it simple. 24/96, clean amp section, sexy industrial design, and battery backup


----------



## SkyBleu

DX50 + Portable V4 + HP200

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Change is Good

Gawd, I want those HP200s!
  
 If I may ask, how do they differ from the MD 3.2?


----------



## SkyBleu

change is good said:


> Gawd, I want those HP200s!
> 
> If I may ask, how do they differ from the MD 3.2?




I'll let you know tomorrow My MD will arrive tomorrow morning. I only put it in my description already because Iwwasn't expecting anyone to ask how they sound yet, haha.


----------



## Change is Good

skybleu said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow My MD will arrive tomorrow morning. I only put it in my description already because Iwwasn't expecting anyone to ask how they sound yet, haha.


 
  
 LOL!
  
 Sorry, I had to ask because I've had my eyes on these for quite a while... and I used to own the MD 3.2


----------



## SkyBleu

change is good said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sorry, I had to ask because I've had my eyes on these for quite a while... and I used to own the MD 3.2




No need to be apologetic! I'll tell you tomorrow when I try the MD.


----------



## Change is Good

Preciate!
  
 And where did you get the HP200 from, if I may ask?


----------



## SkyBleu

change is good said:


> Preciate!
> 
> And where did you get the HP200 from, if I may ask?



I'm situated in Australia, so I bought it from my local audio store, Noisy Motel. I believe its cheaper on eBay, but I can't confirm it's legitimacy.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm in the US, and only option I've found while inquiring about these is Ebay.


----------



## audiofreakie

Rudi, since you is an "apple fanboy", can you arrange which is the best source from your apple gear in terms of sq? Based on your opinion, kinda curious


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> Rudi, since you is an "apple fanboy", can you arrange which is the best source from your apple gear in terms of sq? Based on your opinion, kinda curious




Hi audiofreakie

Here are my best SQ from IDevice from my collection for direct as DAP and as pure transport :

iPad Air 128 GB 
iPhone 4 S mod 
iPhone 5 S 
iPod classic 160 GB 7 Gen

IMO


----------



## audiofreakie

Rudi, so iPhone 4s still worth to buy, a store offer me BNIB 64gb of iPhone 4s for Rp. 5.800.000,-.
That's why I ask you mate, since I sold my DX50 I'm dap-less now .


----------



## Berkovajazz

rudi0504 said:


> iPad Air 128 GB
> iPhone 4 S mod
> iPhone 5 S
> iPod classic 160 GB 7 Gen
> ...


 
 Touches and Nanos nope?


----------



## SkyBleu

Got my Mad Dawgz 3.2!


----------



## SkyBleu

change is good said:


> Gawd, I want those HP200s!
> 
> If I may ask, how do they differ from the MD 3.2?


 
 Alright, so I won't go into depth (Because I just got them), but I'll give you the key points of what I *first *noticed, that differ the two - *HP*200 Vs. *M*ad *D*ogs 3.2
  

HP have a wider soundstage (due to full-open design)
HP portrays a better 3D imaging, as I found the MD to be rather linear/2D.
MD have amazing depth, but so does the HP
MD has strong, tight, well-articulate bass, which hits harder than that of the HP in terms of punch and impact
HP, although the bass isn't as strong, I found it to have the more tighter/controlled bass 
HP have a just right amount of sparkle in its treble, whilst the MD have a rather "full" sounding treble, where it isn't as bright, and doesn't extend as high
The mids/vocals on the HP are clear and detailed, whilst on the MD, it sounds a touch fuller and rich
The mids/vocals on the MD sound a bit veiled due to the "dark" tonality
HP have more detail and and clarity than the MD
MD still have a sufficient amount of detailing, it is just restricted by the "dark" tonality
  
 And you'll probably ask something along the lines of which I would take, and the answer is...HP200 if I want analytical sound with crisp tonality - textured bass, good timbre, natural vocals, sparkly highs; and Mad Dogs for when I want a bassy, warm tonality for a change with its: fuller bass, thick and slightly warm vocals, and subtle treble. They're two very different headphones to compare side-by-side, as they both have a tonality that is at the opposite ends of the spectrum. In short, they both complement each other for me, and that's a good thing, because that means I can always switch things up when I get bored of one sound signature.


----------



## deltasun

^^ Thanks for the thorough early comparison. Btw, what's the 3.2 version compared to what's advertised in their site? Or is what they're selling the 3.2 version?


----------



## rudi0504

berkovajazz said:


> Touches and Nanos nope?




I don't have any touch and nano in my collection 
Last touch I want to buy IPod touch 5 Gen , because the SQ iPod touch 5 Gen and iPhone 5 below my iPhone 4 S , I canceled bought both .
iPad mini mad mini retina I don't want buy , iPad mini retina SQ is below iPad air , iPhone 5 s and 4 s
I wish to buy iPad mini retina , because SQ is not that good m I did not bought it 
I just bought iPhone 5 s and iPad air 

IMO


----------



## SkyBleu

deltasun said:


> ^^ Thanks for the thorough early comparison. Btw, what's the 3.2 version compared to what's advertised in their site? Or is what they're selling the 3.2 version?



Not sure, but I believe they're selling the 3.2 version (In Mini-XLR and 3.5mm terminations on the headphone) and Alpha Dogs.


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> Rudi, so iPhone 4s still worth to buy, a store offer me BNIB 64gb of iPhone 4s for Rp. 5.800.000,-.
> That's why I ask you mate, since I sold my DX50 I'm dap-less now .




Yes please iPhone 4 s is still the best from apple , was design from Steve Job 
I have 2 iPhone 4 s , one stock 64 GB and one mod 32 GB 

IMO


----------



## DMinor

Rudi what is the ip4s mod?
  
 My phone is an ip4s 64gb, but these days I can't bear that sound anymore after been listening to my DMod's. In comparison, the ip4s sounds 2d and muddy to my ears.


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Rudi what is the ip4s mod?
> 
> My phone is an ip4s 64gb, but these days I can't bear that sound anymore after been listening to my DMod's. In comparison, the ip4s sounds 2d and muddy to my ears.




iPhone 4 s mod is like iPod classic mod , my diy friend Alex has done for me
If you can mod your iPod classic , for sure you can do with your iPhone 4S 
I can do by my self


----------



## elcubano1

kojaku said:


> Keep it simple. 24/96, clean amp section, sexy industrial design, and battery backup



 


Where I can I get a similar OTG cable like yours?


----------



## Kojaku

elcubano1 said:


> kojaku said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it simple. 24/96, clean amp section, sexy industrial design, and battery backup
> ...




Mine came with the Vamp, but I believe there's on sorta like it on hakshop.


----------



## AnakChan

kojaku said:


> Mine came with the Vamp, but I believe there's on sorta like it on hakshop.


 
  
 So it's not really OTG. It's just a straight through micro-2-micro. But that's fine. The Vamp Verza & Go-DAP are one of the few that work with some Android phones (namely Galaxy S3) with a straight through microUSB-2-microUSB cable. Looks like your HTC One works too. Same with my Galaxy J (SC-02F).


----------



## Berkovajazz

Thanks rudi0504!


----------



## xanden

AK100 MKII  --> Audio Technica IM-04


----------



## esmBOS

xanden said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Gorgeous Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What a beautiful combo! How does it sound?


----------



## skalkman

Got my InEar StageDiver SD-2 today. I really like them, though the E12 is not that great of an amp when it comes to IEM:s. So now I'm just looking for an amp that matches well with the SD-2:s.


----------



## JoeDoe

Ipod 5.5 to pure silver LOD to E17 to HiFlight KSC75.


----------



## cogsand gears

joedoe said:


> Ipod 5.5 to pure silver LOD to E17 to HiFlight KSC75.


 
 Yay! Nice to see an ipod about these pages


----------



## deltasun

skalkman said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At first, I thought it was a mirror image seeing the E12 controls that way, but the writing on the box is the correct way. Then, it hit me that the E12 is upside down.  Which interconnects are those?


----------



## skalkman

deltasun said:


> At first, I thought it was a mirror image seeing the E12 controls that way, but the writing on the box is the correct way. Then, it hit me that the E12 is upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got that interconnect of this guy on Ebay. It's built with Pailiccs plugs and Nordost flat speaker cable, 7N silver plated copper. It's built like a tank and it's "only" *$27.99*.


----------



## deltasun

skalkman said:


> I got that interconnect of this guy on Ebay. It's built with Pailiccs plugs and Nordost flat speaker cable, 7N silver plated copper. It's built like a tank and it's "only" *$27.99*
> .




Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## DMinor

skalkman said:


> I got that interconnect of this guy on Ebay. It's built with Pailiccs plugs and Nordost flat speaker cable, 7N silver plated copper. It's built like a tank and it's "only" *$27.99*.


 
  
 The Pailiccs is actually my favorite plug among all the plugs I have tried (Viablue, Neutrik, Switchcraft, Valab Rhodium). I like it even more with a heavy-duty heat shrink. It gives me that "pro" look. 
  
 I had to turn up my Hakko to the max 899F to shrink it.


----------



## keepitsimple

rudi0504 said:


> Yes please iPhone 4 s is still the best from apple , was design from Steve Job
> I have 2 iPhone 4 s , one stock 64 GB and one mod 32 GB
> 
> IMO


 
 Rudi you have caused problems now.My sister has just got an i phone 4s for x mass.i will have to steal it now haha to check the sq.


----------



## audiofreakie

rudi0504 said:


> Yes please iPhone 4 s is still the best from apple , was design from Steve Job
> I have 2 iPhone 4 s , one stock 64 GB and one mod 32 GB
> 
> IMO




Thank you Rudi. Now the amp, I used low impedance iem and fostex T50RP. Which is better :
1. cypherlabs Theorem.
2. HP-P1
3. RSA SR71B
thank you.


----------



## mpawluk91

From the line out I find the ipod 5.5 to be superior to the iPhone 4S


----------



## Paul Graham

mpawluk91 said:


> From the line out I find the ipod 5.5 to be superior to the iPhone 4S




Agreed! 
I believe the 5.5g is favoured a lot due to its Wolfson DAC. I can't remember which one now mind. 
Apart from the iPad4 Retina and 3Gs, I prefer the sound of my 5.5g over my Latest gen classic, my iPhone5, 4s or 4.
Saying that, when paired with the SOLO, The 4s is a great transport/source, better than the classic. And don't forget the 5.5g won't handshake with the CLAS.


----------



## DMinor

paul graham said:


> Agreed!
> I believe the 5.5g is favoured a lot due to its Wolfson DAC. I can't remember which one now mind.
> Apart from the iPad4 Retina and 3Gs, I prefer the sound of my 5.5g over my Latest gen classic, my iPhone5, 4s or 4.
> Saying that, when paired with the SOLO, The 4s is a great transport/source, better than the classic. And don't forget the 5.5g won't handshake with the CLAS.


 
  
 With a clean bypass mod and ass-kicking caps, an ipod5g will blow those stocks out of water. Not mentioning you can throw in a mighty 256GB CF card and rockboxed. 
  
 With the DMod's, I can't even turn to the hi-gain on my amp. It's just too much blasting my ears.
  
 One day I might get my hands on a SOLO to play around with my ipod 7g.


----------



## mpawluk91

I'm really shocked at how much different my stock ipod 5.5 sounds than my diymod 5.5

The diymod is soooo much crisper and has a tendency to love sum treble, whereas my stock ipod 5.5 sounds very smooth and chill


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm really shocked at how much different my stock ipod 5.5 sounds than my diymod 5.5
> 
> The diymod is soooo much crisper and has a tendency to love sum treble, whereas my stock ipod 5.5 sounds very smooth and chill


 
  
 Try a diymod with NO caps at all. See my post here. Just make sure your amp CAN handle the 2V dc offsets. I am not liable for any potential damage to your amp.


----------



## DR650SE

Im using my 5.5G iMod with no caps.  Though since it was sent to RWA for the iMod, Its not direct to the pins.  I believe my Fiio E17 amp already has built in caps.  So I'm waiting to get a silver LOD.   I'd love a chance to A-B the iPod a bit quicker.  As it stands I really can't tell too much differance in SQ from the Headphone out to the LOD with lossless files. :/  But either way, it still sounds great to me, especially in my DT880s.


----------



## Sorensiim

skalkman said:


> Spoiler: Pretty things inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Too bad that I just sold my Quickstep to another Head-Fi'er or I would have tried to hawk it to you, shipping it up to Sweden wouldn't have been a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, do check out the Quickstep, it's phenomenal with IEMs!


----------



## DR650SE

This is what I've been rocking the last few days. Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (Wolfson DC WM8994) to a Fiio E17 amp. Normally driving my DT880s, but at work using Bose IE2 's as its just more practical and easier. IE2s don't really need an amp, but it's there from my DT880s, so why not. 

The Captivate has an extended battery, 3500mAH and is also in an Otterbox Defender case which has been cut to accommodate the extended battery. 

I mainly use this to stream Spotify, which plays at 320kbs. It's not a bad setup and sounds decent. 
















Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> Im using my 5.5G iMod with no caps.  Though since it was sent to RWA for the iMod, Its not direct to the pins.  I believe my Fiio E17 amp already has built in caps.  So I'm waiting to get a silver LOD.   I'd love a chance to A-B the iPod a bit quicker.  As it stands I really can't tell too much differance in SQ from the Headphone out to the LOD with lossless files. :/  But either way, it still sounds great to me, especially in my DT880s.


 
  
 Can't comment on RWA iMod as they mod differently (pins not lifted off board). Caps absolutely make difference in sound depending on what are used. I heard almost no difference with the Elna caps.
  
 Your iMod has no internal caps but your Alo LOD has, then your amp also has the dc blocking caps. My amp has NO dc blocking caps, now I also tested with no caps from the dac all the way to the amp input. I don't know how Nick designed the UHA-6S, but he sure made it clear to me the amp can handle a few volts of dc offsets from input without actually having the dc blocking caps in the amp. That's awesome.


----------



## Whippler




----------



## skalkman

sorensiim said:


> Too bad that I just sold my Quickstep to another Head-Fi'er or I would have tried to hawk it to you, shipping it up to Sweden wouldn't have been a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Was just typing out a PM to ask you about the Quickstep. Will definitely be looking at that. By the way how's the PB2 with IEM:s, since I'm using high impedance and low sensitivity full-sized headphones along with IEM:s it would be nice to have one amp that would work wonders with both types of listening apparatuses.


----------



## Sorensiim

skalkman said:


> Was just typing out a PM to ask you about the Quickstep. Will definitely be looking at that. By the way how's the PB2 with IEM:s, since I'm using high impedance and low sensitivity full-sized headphones along with IEM:s it would be nice to have one amp that would work wonders with both types of listening apparatuses.


 
 The PB2 is the reason I sold the Quickstep, does that answer your question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Single-ended output is nothing spectacular but balanced it just blew me away. Took my ciems to a whole new level and on low gain I have the volume knob at around 9 o'clock with the ciems and 10-11 with my HD595. Only problem would be that gain is set with 4 jumpers inside the case, that might be an issue for you.


----------



## xanden

esmbos said:


> What a beautiful combo! How does it sound?


 
  
 I just got the a k100 mk2 yesterday .. 
  
 it retains the characteristics of the IM-04, good clarity and separation ..
  
 no hissing sound !
  
 sweeter mids .. however, sometimes the bass is a tad too strong ..
  
 overall, enjoying the sound


----------



## esmBOS

whippler said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Epic mobile dap Spoiler!


 
 Awesome to see a Jolla incorporated in a rig! Did you preorder? I'm planning on getting one and making a custom "other half" with the arrow 3G! How is the music playback on the Jolla and what formats does it currently support?


----------



## audionewbi

xanden said:


> I just got the a k100 mk2 yesterday ..
> 
> it retains the characteristics of the IM-04, good clarity and separation ..
> 
> ...


 
 Can you give us your impression on IM-04 please.


----------



## Whippler

esmbos said:


> Awesome to see a Jolla incorporated in a rig! Did you preorder? I'm planning on getting one and making a custom "other half" with the arrow 3G! How is the music playback on the Jolla and what formats does it currently support?


 
  
 I did, but decided not to pay my pre order cause i wasn't sure about the phone yet, the initial bugs scared me a little. Jolla hit the stores here around mid December, so i just picked one up.
  
 Music app is great, It finds the music from my 64GB mSD card just fine (fat32). All the files I have on the phone are flac, 44.1 and 96, both work just fine. And had to extract album art from metadata to folder.jpg to get em show up.
 Directly from the phone with se535 there's the all too common background hiss. But as usual my 4G diminishes it pretty well.
  
 I'd be more interested integrating AQ Dragonfly into the Other Half  Havent got anything to work over usb otg so i ques it's still under work, would be better over i2c tough.


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> Can't comment on RWA iMod as they mod differently (pins not lifted off board). Caps absolutely make difference in sound depending on what are used. I heard almost no difference with the Elna caps.
> 
> Your iMod has no internal caps but your Alo LOD has, then your amp also has the dc blocking caps. My amp has NO dc blocking caps, now I also tested with no caps from the dac all the way to the amp input. I don't know how Nick designed the UHA-6S, but he sure made it clear to me the amp can handle a few volts of dc offsets from input without actually having the dc blocking caps in the amp. That's awesome.


 
 Hi,
  
 What do you mean by "pins not lifted of board"?
  
 I had the impression that you remove the 4 caps and you link them with 2 wires. DAC output L/R to the location where the very very small integrated caps are near the dock.


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> Can't comment on RWA iMod as they mod differently (pins not lifted off board). Caps absolutely make difference in sound depending on what are used. I heard almost no difference with the Elna caps.
> 
> Your iMod has no internal caps but your Alo LOD has, then your amp also has the dc blocking caps. My amp has NO dc blocking caps, now I also tested with no caps from the dac all the way to the amp input. I don't know how Nick designed the UHA-6S, but he sure made it clear to me the amp can handle a few volts of dc offsets from input without actually having the dc blocking caps in the amp. That's awesome.


 
  
 Yea, I was using the ALO Copper 18 LOD with the caps in it, but then I switched to s straight Fiio LOD which has no caps.  So I figured why have dc blocking caps and another set of caps.  Even so, I didn't hear much if any differance in the LODs.  Another reason I'm going to give the silver LOD a shot.
  
 What I'm realy excited to try when I get home, is find an old 5.5G amd wiring directly from the DAC to the lifted pins with silver, and silver everything.  I also want to try an amp from Ray Samuels.
  
 Why I choose the Fiio E17 is because I can equalize with it as it has treble and bass adjustments.
  
 After that I'll probably be throwing more setups here   Can't wait o participate more with my own work.


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by "pins not lifted of board"?
> 
> I had the impression that you remove the 4 caps and you link them with 2 wires. DAC output L/R to the location where the very very small integrated caps are near the dock.


 

 Sorry I meant "pins not lifted *off* board", referring to those two pins (#3 and #4 for R & L audio channels) of ipod's line out dock. If internal caps are used for this direct-out mod, there will be two caps (one each for R/L channel) bridging the dac and the pins. You only remove the two Z caps near the dac (no other parts are removed since the board is completely bypassed once those 2 pins are lifted off board). Without internal caps, you fly wires from dac directly to those two pins.
  
 Sorry for the OT. Please move to the DIY thread if you have any other questions.


----------



## Paul Graham

Could a 5.5g still run Rockbox if its modified with caps or whatever it is that you do?
 And do they just effect the amp stage or does it make any improvement to the Line-Out stage also?


----------



## DMinor

paul graham said:


> Could a 5.5g still run Rockbox if its modified with caps or whatever it is that you do?
> And do they just effect the amp stage or does it make any improvement to the Line-Out stage also?


 
  
 The mod has nothing to do with firmwares, meaning you can choose rockbox or apple OF or both as you wish.
  
 The mod also leave the stock headphone out unaffected, meaning even with the mod you can still use the headphone jack if you don't want to use amp.
  
 What this mod does is to improve the LO to your amp. So the improvement can be only realized thru LOD to amp. For more info , here is the DIY thread.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thanks for the info bud  
 The headphone out doesn't get used much anyway lol!


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> Try a diymod with NO caps at all. See my post here. Just make sure your amp CAN handle the 2V dc offsets. I am not liable for any potential damage to your amp.


That sounds like a good time, have you noticed any differences or improvements?


----------



## mpawluk91

Here's today's rig ipod 5.5 with c&c bh and audio minor solid core silver LOD


----------



## knights

i hope this will serve me throughout 2014


----------



## esmBOS

knights said:


> Spoiler: Warning: K3003 Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I listened to these at a Hifi convention here in Stockholm last fall! Absolutely wonderful! The guy who showed me them worked at a company called Hearu and they specialized in making custom tips for among others these IEM's. They had like 3 or 4 different materials for tips. Sounded really tempting


----------



## buruma

My LG G2 Phone earphone Mod (Brass Housing, mmcx socket)
  
  

  

  
 Fiio X3 Mod(WM8741 DAC, OPA627BP) with RSA Balanced Headphone socket.
 It works perfectly!


----------



## Paul Graham

buruma said:


> Fiio X3 Mod(WM8741 DAC, OPA627BP) with RSA Balanced Headphone socket.
> It works perfectly!


 
  
  
 Lets hope this catches on!
 Ill always have a stack, But the ability to buy a DAP with a balanced headphone out would be a deal maker for me!


----------



## rudi0504

keepitsimple said:


> Rudi you have caused problems now.My sister has just got an i phone 4s for x mass.i will have to steal it now haha to check the sq.




Please send to me after you steal from your sister
And please share your impression about iPhone 4s


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> Thank you Rudi. Now the amp, I used low impedance iem and fostex T50RP. Which is better :
> 1. cypherlabs Theorem.
> 2. HP-P1
> 3. RSA SR71B
> thank you.




Cypher labs Theorem is excellent dac amp for I device , but got hiss in BA drivers iens , except Er 4 p and ear sonic iems like S Em 6 , SM 64
But SQ excellent to drive Your fosted T50RP

HP P1 is dac amp for I device , pair with your iPhone 4s , it can improve the sq from your iPhone 4s 
The amp section is very good for iems and is not enough power for your T50RP

RSA SR71B is excellent amp Only , you need external DAC like Cypher Labs Class dB 2.00 Vrms or orisinal Class solo and Venture Craft producr like
Go dap DD 1 LE muse 02 or muse 01 
To make The same function like Two dac amp above 
IMO


----------



## mpawluk91

Ok we'll I compared my fiio x3 to my diymod and then to my stock 5.5 and the fiio x3 definetly wins easily

It's kind of hard to do a perfectly volume matched test because the fiio x3's line sends a much more powerful signal to the amp (arrow 4g) but the diymod has a very similar sound it's just less revealing. The stock 5.5 loses out in this one, it's just to warm and almost sennheiser like (if that makes any sense) 

I have the exact same lossless files on all my players and they're all using flash memory. The song I used was "Deftones - Beware" from the Saturday night wrist album, I used ue 6000 headphones and all cables and LOD's are made from the exact same material from the same seller


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> That sounds like a good time, have you noticed any differences or improvements?


 
  
 Definitely compared to the stock. Clean and refined treble. Neutral and transparent. A keeper for sure.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

buruma said:


> Fiio X3 Mod(WM8741 DAC, OPA627BP) with RSA Balanced Headphone socket.
> It works perfectly!


 
  
  
 That's fantastic. Did you do all the work yourself on that mod?  Bravo if you did.  And if you didn't, bravo to whomever did....


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> Definitely compared to the stock. Clean and refined treble. Neutral and transparent. A keeper for sure.


It would be nice if we had a list of amps that are compatible with the direct out mod, I wonder if the arrow 4g can handle it


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> It would be nice if we had a list of amps that are compatible with the direct out mod, I wonder if the arrow 4g can handle it


 
  
 Just check with the amp maker and ask if the amp can take 2v dc offsets at input and also if it will cancel the 2v at the output to iem's.


----------



## buruma

buttuglyjeff said:


> That's fantastic. Did you do all the work yourself on that mod?  Bravo if you did.  And if you didn't, bravo to whomever did....



I did it by myself. =)


----------



## audiofreakie

rudi0504 said:


> Cypher labs Theorem is excellent dac amp for I device , but got hiss in BA drivers iens , except Er 4 p and ear sonic iems like S Em 6 , SM 64
> But SQ excellent to drive Your fosted T50RP
> 
> HP P1 is dac amp for I device , pair with your iPhone 4s , it can improve the sq from your iPhone 4s
> ...



Thank you for your advice Rudi (y)


----------



## JoeDoe

Late night practice rig!


----------



## singleended58

sorensiim said:


> The PB2 is the reason I sold the Quickstep, does that answer your question?
> 
> Single-ended output is nothing spectacular but balanced it just blew me away. Took my ciems to a whole new level and on low gain I have the volume knob at around 9 o'clock with the ciems and 10-11 with my HD595. Only problem would be that gain is set with 4 jumpers inside the case, that might be an issue for you.




Rudi,
When you bought the PB2 what op amp did you choose? 627?


----------



## skalkman

singleended58 said:


> Rudi,
> When you bought the PB2 what op amp did you choose? 627?




That's not rudi0504.


----------



## KT66

.


----------



## KT66

Pic of my "not very" portable rig, that O2 power switch is a right PITA. The ES10s are new,
with HIFIMAN HM-801 and Epiphany O2 and Kimber cable

http://instagram.com/p/jRv1lXipRX/

my windows phone wont let me attach a photo from my phone (lumia 920) weird


----------



## flibottf

Simple iPhone 5s paired with my Sony MDR-1R, good enough for me.


----------



## mtthefirst

ipod toucg 5G > VentureCraft Socket 1 DD Limited > Nordost purple flare m2m > A2P TUR-06 > Toxic Cables Piccolino > Fitear MH33DW


----------



## Shiikamaru

mtthefirst said:


> ipod toucg 5G > VentureCraft Socket 1 DD Limited > Nordost purple flare m2m > A2P TUR-06 > Toxic Cables Piccolino > Fitear MH33DW


 






 that looks freaking awesome. why no upgrade to sr?


----------



## MParrott

iPod 5.5 with the 64MB board. Added 128GB Compact Flash with the Tarkan adapter. Did the wheel, center button and back with a bed-liner spray from Home Depot...


----------



## singleended58

skalkman said:


> That's not rudi0504.




Sorry, is that you? I thought Rudi did buy the Pelican too.


----------



## audionewbi

So beautiful. 
 Quote:


mtthefirst said:


> ipod toucg 5G > VentureCraft Socket 1 DD Limited > Nordost purple flare m2m > A2P TUR-06 > Toxic Cables Piccolino > Fitear MH33DW


----------



## Varoudis

mparrott said:


> iPod 5.5 with the 64MB board. Added 128GB Compact Flash with the Tarkan adapter. Did the wheel, center button and back with a bed-liner spray from Home Depot...




Whats the matte spray!? Good job!


----------



## MParrott

Rustoleum Bed Liner for trucks...
  
 I got sick and tired of how easy the chrome would scratch, so I sanded the crap out of it with some gritty sand paper. Did the click wheel too... I know where the menu button is 
  
 Used all black parts when I built this one...
  
 If it gets damaged (which is hard to do), you just pry the back off, sand a little more where the damage is, clean it, and respray.


----------



## mpawluk91

mparrott said:


> iPod 5.5 with the 64MB board. Added 128GB Compact Flash with the Tarkan adapter. Did the wheel, center button and back with a bed-liner spray from Home Depot...


That's pretty gnarly man, the spray didn't affect the clickwheel though ?


----------



## MParrott

The spray DID have an impact on the wheel. It made it more precise and a little more sensitive to input. I didn't think about it when I did it, but it adds a little grip, so it's more responsive.


----------



## mpawluk91

mparrott said:


> The spray DID have an impact on the wheel. It made it more precise and a little more sensitive to input. I didn't think about it when I did it, but it adds a little grip, so it's more responsive.


I'm going to have to try that one day, I'll probably mask the screen off and spray the front too


----------



## Kojaku

mtthefirst said:


> ipod toucg 5G > VentureCraft Socket 1 DD Limited > Nordost purple flare m2m > A2P TUR-06 > Toxic Cables Piccolino > Fitear MH33DW




"Portable" xD


----------



## MParrott

I could show you what that looks like, because I used a face to mask the sides of the click-wheel


----------



## mtthefirst

shiikamaru said:


> that looks freaking awesome. why no upgrade to sr?


 
 Will do when Fitear start accepting the upgrade. ^^'
  


kojaku said:


> "Portable" xD


 
 Transportable for me. xD


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm going to have to try that one day, I'll probably mask the screen off and spray the front too


 
  
 You sure it looks better than an iVue clear panel, or maybe you first change it to an iVue then spray it. LOL.


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice it's sleek and simplistic I like. Like the tips too


----------



## H20Fidelity

Etymotic ER4S / JDS C421 / IHIFI 760.


----------



## woodcans

mtthefirst said:


> ipod toucg 5G > VentureCraft Socket 1 DD Limited > Nordost purple flare m2m > A2P TUR-06 > Toxic Cables Piccolino > Fitear MH33DW




Where can I find a Nordost m2m like that? Would love to try one.


----------



## rudi0504

singleended58 said:


> Rudi,
> When you bought the PB2 what op amp did you choose? 627?




I Bought My PB2 In year 2011 
I use Stock 627 op amp , My diy Friend Did mod For me


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> You sure it looks better than an iVue clear panel, or maybe you first change it to an iVue then spray it. LOL.


I've had a terrible experience with the iVue, none of the buttons clicked right, and the ipod wouldn't fit in my contour case or my griffin Iclear


----------



## mtthefirst

woodcans said:


> Where can I find a Nordost m2m like that? Would love to try one.


 
 It's a custom made by some local cable shop here in Thailland.


----------



## rudi0504

These are My cypher Labs collection 
Class solo silver Color original First edition 2010 ( sold )
Class solo original tactical DESIGN is The best dac Ever 
Class solo - dB 1,69 Vrms ( sold )
Class solo - dB 2.00 Vrms
Theorem 720 black Color 
Theorem 720 Cooper Color 
Duet silver Color 
Every Time Cypher Labs come With New profuct , i Wish to collect , because i like or better love their sound quality and They build quality are excellent like a tank 
IMO


----------



## BillsonChang007

It's always nice to see Rudi's collection in this thread xD


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> It's always nice to see Rudi's *collection* in this thread xD



Rudi's *arsenal**


----------



## BillsonChang007

Rudi should open up a Head-Fi portable rig museum xD


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> It's always nice to see Rudi's collection in this thread xD




Thank you Chang 



skybleu said:


> Rudi's *arsenal**




Arsenal only 11 person 




billsonchang007 said:


> Rudi should open up a Head-Fi portable rig museum xD




I like your idea


----------



## DMinor

I think Rudi's gears deserve a dedicated thread at the minimum. 
  
 Ok here is a latest DMod you guys are probably sick of just looking at the samo samo thing over and over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But inside they are not the same. After having exhausted all the caps, I finally decided to mod one completely free of caps with headphone jack disabled from the board. As a result, I lost hrs of sleep last night as I was surprised by what I was hearing. This is the most neutral, transparent and cleanest DMod I have heard so far. At first I was questioning myself if this is due to placebo, but no this is for real after hrs of auditioning everything thrown at it. I really believe this is the cleanest audio path I have ever achieved for the DMod. So neutral/transparent/clean, everything flows effortlessly without resistance. I normally don't use the hi gain setting on my amp as it loses some details/clarity, but with this transparent sounding it's equally enjoyable to use the hi gain configuration without feeling anything compromised.
  
 I am so close to making a dumb statement ..... but I bet reserve it for now 
  
 Worth mentioning is this amazing little amp. It has no dc blocking caps but it can deal with the 1.5 volts of dc and completely cancel it at the output to the phones. As far as clean audio path, I am convinced the less the better. Simplicity is the beauty in design of almost everything.


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Rudi's *arsenal**


That's more like it haha


----------



## DR650SE

DMinor, what amp do you have? I want it! And I want your case/amp wallet. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dr650se said:


> DMinor, what amp do you have? I want it! And I want your case/amp wallet.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I can at least verify its the Black Star Amp Wallet...
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/general-accessories/black-star-amp-wallet


----------



## Mimouille

dr650se said:


> DMinor, what amp do you have? I want it! And I want your case/amp wallet.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


The model name is on the amp...


----------



## singleended58

dminor said:


> I think Rudi's gears deserve a dedicated thread at the minimum.
> 
> Ok here is a latest DMod you guys are probably sick of just looking at the samo samo thing over and over. :wink_face:   But inside they are not the same. After having exhausted all the caps, I finally decided to mod one completely free of caps with headphone jack disabled from the board. As a result, I lost hrs of sleep last night as I was surprised by what I was hearing. This is the most neutral, transparent and cleanest DMod I have heard so far. At first I was questioning myself if this is due to placebo, but no this is for real after hrs of auditioning everything thrown at it. I really believe this is the cleanest audio path I have ever achieved for the DMod. So neutral/transparent/clean, everything flows effortlessly without resistance. I normally don't use the hi gain setting on my amp as it loses some details/clarity, but with this transparent sounding it's equally enjoyable to use the hi gain configuration without feeling anything compromised.
> 
> ...




What mod have you done to the amp? To be honest I have it and connected to dx50 via coaxial. They already sound amazing just like DMinor described.


----------



## Sorensiim

buttuglyjeff said:


> I can at least verify its the Black Star Amp Wallet...
> 
> http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/general-accessories/black-star-amp-wallet


 
 I might need one of those! Does anyone have any measurements on it? I wonder if it would fit my DX50/PB2 stack...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sorensiim said:


> I might need one of those! Does anyone have any measurements on it? I wonder if it would fit my DX50/PB2 stack...


 
  
 I forget if the PB2 is on the large size...
  
 But if it is, the Black Star Amp Bag should work, as its for triple stacks.
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/general-accessories/black-star-amp-bag


----------



## singleended58

mimouille said:


> The model name is on the amp...




It is the Leckerton UHA-6Smk2.


----------



## stuartfang

the leckerton uha-6s is truly a great portable amp AND dac. the sound and performance you get with what you pay for it justifies its incredible value. i never heard the mk2 model though but im sure its even better

i have a uha4 and its amp is quite neutral and powerful with great soundstage, and awesome crossfeed. though the dac is warm and bassy.


----------



## DMinor

singleended58 said:


> What mod have you done to the amp? To be honest I have it and connected to dx50 via coaxial. They already sound amazing just like DMinor described.


 
  
 Mod to the ipod video not to the amp. I am not using the coaxial.
  
 Mod to the ipod is a clean bypassing of internal amp by flying wires from dac immediately to the lod pins lifted off board.
  


sorensiim said:


> I might need one of those! Does anyone have any measurements on it? I wonder if it would fit my DX50/PB2 stack...


 
  
 If you have two-piece stack and the total thickness is around 1.5", you may have a good chance to fit it. But you need to makes sure you only operate UI from the transparent cover (without the need to open the amp wallet for UI).
  
 I would say the amp wallet is very practical for portable 2-piece stack with that thickness.


----------



## DMinor

stuartfang said:


> the leckerton uha-6s is truly a great portable amp AND dac. the sound and performance you get with what you pay for it justifies its incredible value. i never heard the mk2 model though but im sure its even better
> 
> i have a uha4 and its amp is quite neutral and powerful with great soundstage, and awesome crossfeed. though the dac is warm and bassy.


 
  
 I have to agree with you on the UHA and  I am 100% satisfied with it. Nick is also a great guy and been so patient with me asking so many questions as I am experiencing the dc offsets from lod output. I don't know how he designed the amp, it's amazing tho it has NO dc blocking caps but it has no trouble handling the 1.5 volts and then kill it completely at output to phones.
  
 Honestly I am still shocked by the latest results - the most neutral/transparent/cleanest/detailed/effortless sound with the kind of sound stage I have never experienced before. I don't use the hi-gain setting before (due to loss of details and clarity to my ears) but now I really enjoy it if I want to use it.
  
 If I can't find another amp with similar design (no DC blocking caps but can take it and then kill it at output), I may end up with having another UHA for backup. Let me know if you guys know any other amps with similar design.


----------



## singleended58

[/IMG]



I am using the stock digital coaxial (dac) since I do not have mini to mini (amp) yet. I am going to diy with oyaide mini 3.5mm. Any other best suggestion for mini to mini cable? Thank you.


----------



## 96rubberduckys

dminor said:


> I have to agree with you on the UHA and  I am 100% satisfied with it. Nick is also a great guy and been so patient with me asking so many questions as I am experiencing the dc offsets from lod output. I don't know how he designed the amp, it's amazing tho it has NO dc blocking caps but it has no trouble handling the 1.5 volts and then kill it completely at output to phones.
> 
> Honestly I am still shocked by the latest results - the most neutral/transparent/cleanest/detailed/effortless sound with the kind of sound stage I have never experienced before. I don't use the hi-gain setting before (due to loss of details and clarity to my ears) but now I really enjoy it if I want to use it.
> 
> If I can't find another amp with similar design (no DC blocking caps but can take it and then kill it at output), I may end up with having another UHA for backup. Let me know if you guys know any other amps with similar design.


 
 Unless I'm mistaken "no DC blocking caps but can take it and then kill it at output" means placing output caps at the end of the amp signal chain. Amp designers will try to avoid because technically means a less 'pure' signal, making it more difficult to market, regardless of whether the differences are audible or not. 
  
 Essentially avoiding placing output caps in an amp is the same reasoning behind removing the output caps of a dac, like in your diymod...


----------



## DMinor

96rubberduckys said:


> Unless I'm mistaken "no DC blocking caps but can take it and then kill it at output" means placing output caps at the end of the amp signal chain. Amp designers will try to avoid because technically means a less 'pure' signal, making it more difficult to market, regardless of whether the differences are audible or not.
> 
> Essentially avoiding placing output caps in an amp is the same reasoning behind removing the output caps of a dac, like in your diymod...


 
  
 Below is what Nick told me ...
  
 "The output of the amp does not have DC blocking caps in the signal path. Instead, there is an active circuit which compensates for any offset seen at the output, driving it to near zero."
  
 I like the idea he is not using any dc blocking caps.
  
 EDIT: I also measured zero dc offset from AMP's output even with the 1.5v from ipod's lod.


----------



## 96rubberduckys

dminor said:


> Below is what Nick told me ...
> 
> "The output of the amp does not have DC blocking caps in the signal path. Instead, there is an active circuit which compensates for any offset seen at the output, driving it to near zero."
> 
> ...


 
 Well then I am mistaken  Fascinating stuff indeed.


----------



## DMinor

96rubberduckys said:


> Well then I am mistaken  Fascinating stuff indeed.


 
  
 Indeed fascinating, and it's the best bang for the buck for my investment. Not really, I got my EX1000 for 140 bucks. Still not true, I bought a broken ipod from ebay for $20 and it works for DMod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My most regret purchase is 300 bucks for a 256GB CF card now rockboxed in one of the DMod's.


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> If you have two-piece stack and the total thickness is around 1.5", you may have a good chance to fit it. But you need to makes sure you only operate UI from the transparent cover (without the need to open the amp wallet for UI).
> 
> I would say the amp wallet is very practical for portable 2-piece stack with that thickness.


 
 Thanks man! The DX50+PB2 stack is 43mm or 1.7" so it would be a tight fit. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> Thanks man! The DX50+PB2 stack is 43mm or 1.7" so it would be a tight fit. I'll keep an eye out for it.


 
  
 Sorensiim if your wife knows a little bit about tailor thing try ask her to come up with a custom design for you. That way also saves money and she will like the idea. 
  
 I have been thinking about a custom design for the amp wallet, similar to what I have but with a style. The one I have is practical and protects the gears well, but it looks boring. Once I talked to a tailor lady in a shop and showed her this amp wallet. She said she could do it for 100 bucks using quality leather with some improvement.


----------



## DMinor

singleended58 said:


> I am using the stock digital coaxial (dac) since I do not have mini to mini (amp) yet. I am going to diy with oyaide mini 3.5mm. Any other best suggestion for mini to mini cable? Thank you.


 
  
 Try the 22 awg pure silver wires with cotton jacketing from Home Grown Audio. Really good stuff.


----------



## singleended58

dminor said:


> Try the 22 awg pure silver wires with cotton jacketing from Home Grown Audio. Really good stuff.




DMinor,
Is this silver wire you refer?
http://www.homegrownaudio.com/22-awg-silver-wire-cotton-dielectric/


----------



## DMinor

singleended58 said:


> DMinor,
> Is this silver wire you refer?
> http://www.homegrownaudio.com/22-awg-silver-wire-cotton-dielectric/


 
  
 Yes Sir. I will reimburse you if you don't like it.   If/after you order, it will take a few days for them to prepare the cotton dielectric.
  
 The wires may be a little stiff but for my LOD's not a problem. I put the wires in a rubber sleeve, which was recycled from the stock cable for my son's D2000 when I shortened that monster cable.


----------



## kimvictor

Portable close back sum up! The best part? They all pair wonderfully with AK100.

  

 SRH940, SRH1540, M500


----------



## marko93101

kimvictor said:


> Portable close back sum up! The best part? They all pair wonderfully with AK100.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 How do the 940s compare to the 1540s?


----------



## kimvictor

marko93101 said:


> How do the 940s compare to the 1540s?


 
 With the pads swapped, similar. http://www.head-fi.org/t/687229/shure-announcing-new-srh1540-in-tokyo-today-head-fi-tv/435#post_10186706
 But just in the stock form, 1540 have much more liquid and warm sound, with the clarity and detail of SRH940. The treble is not as fancy as 940 though.


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> Sorensiim if your wife knows a little bit about tailor thing try ask her to come up with a custom design for you. That way also saves money and she will like the idea.
> 
> I have been thinking about a custom design for the amp wallet, similar to what I have but with a style. The one I have is practical and protects the gears well, but it looks boring. Once I talked to a tailor lady in a shop and showed her this amp wallet. She said she could do it for 100 bucks using quality leather with some improvement.


 
 It's a good suggestion but sadly she's pretty useless when it comes to needlework 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't complain though, she knows the cost of my gear and I'm not sleeping on the couch...


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> It's a good suggestion but sadly she's pretty useless when it comes to needlework
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 With the gears to listen to music I am no longer sure if sleeping on couch is a bad thing at all.  LOL.


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> With the gears to listen to music I am no longer sure if sleeping on couch is a bad thing at all.  LOL.


 
 Well either our couch is too short or I'm too tall to fit comfortably...


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> Well either our couch is too short or I'm too tall to fit comfortably...


 
  
 Use your stacks as extension to support your feet if that helps. Well you may need to borrow a few pieces from Rudi.


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Use your stacks as extension to support your feet if that helps. Well you may need to borrow a few pieces from Rudi.  :wink_face:




Who's rudi did you mean DMinor?


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> Who's rudi did you mean DMinor?


 
  
 That's the one who sleeps on couch.


----------



## snapple10

for Montyburns: Stronger with 3M heavy duty fasteners


----------



## Montyburns

What kind of rubber bands are you using in your photo of your portable rig? Are they simply rubber hair-bands or something stronger?


----------



## Montyburns

Can't post photos yet, so here's the link:
  
 https://picasaweb.google.com/111180915898071739869/HeadFi#5971738437833281266
  
 https://picasaweb.google.com/111180915898071739869/HeadFi#5971742150504034690
  
 I'd like to know where folks get the thinner, Head-Fi rubber bands (or a nice thin band in general) The C&C BH2 bands are nice, but too thick for clipping a nano. I'd settle for a Chiquita Banana band if they still used them.


----------



## TheMiddleSky




----------



## awry

themiddlesky said:


>


 
 I love that shade of dark blue. Nice choice.


----------



## gmahler2u

themiddlesky said:


>


 
 nice. what? jh13 or 16?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Aggie-Luna

rudi0504 said:


> This evening my Copper Theorem and Duet in silver finish just arrived




hey, where did you get the mini-balanced cable?

it seems it came from CypherLabs, but I couldn't find it in their homepage


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Sounds good for my first rig
 Fiio x3
 e12
 Audio minor silver,copper mini to mini
 plussound cable


----------



## Varoudis

pmrcrazzy said:


> Sounds good for my first rig




Details? Underneath xx and cables?


----------



## Cotnijoe

aggie-luna said:


> rudi0504 said:
> 
> 
> > This evening my Copper Theorem and Duet in silver finish just arrived
> ...




Those are indeed balanced cables cypherlabs make. Theyre not officially released yet but you can email them. Theyre a copper and gold alloy material and is suppose to be 99 dollars


----------



## mpawluk91

pmrcrazzy said:


> Sounds good for my first rig
> Fiio x3
> e12
> Audio minor silver,copper mini to mini
> plussound cable


Audio minor makes awesome cables man


----------



## pmrcrazzy

yea they do nice setup


----------



## rudi0504

aggie-luna said:


> hey, where did you get the mini-balanced cable?
> 
> it seems it came from CypherLabs, but I couldn't find it in their homepage




It is New balance cable from Cipher Labs , please email David from Cypher Labs


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


>




I guess is jh 5


----------



## Blacklung

sansa clip>TWag v2>2stepdance>re272
  
 very nice sounding rig after cable upgrade


----------



## snapple10




----------



## DMinor

Just want to share with those who are using the amp wallet on how to secure the ipod to prevent potential damage to your LOD cable.
  
 See the pic below in which I am using a 3M dual lock (white color) stick to one side of the ipod. The iPod goes nowhere so your LOD won't be shifted around potentially getting damaged.


----------



## MattAnthony1990




----------



## sp3llv3xit

Beyerdynamic DT1350 (wood mod) + AK100 + VDH interconnect + KCmoy


----------



## xplosive

sp3llv3xit said:


> Beyerdynamic DT1350 (wood mod) + AK100 + VDH interconnect + KCmoy


 
  
 Your Dt1350 looks so beautiful.. The mod i think will fix the cold sig sound..


----------



## sp3llv3xit

xplosive said:


> Your Dt1350 looks so beautiful.. The mod i think will fix the cold sig sound..


 


 Thanks.  It did. And the tunnel-like soundstage of the DT1350 has been corrected.  It now has a more 3-dimensional staging.


----------



## mrAdrian

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks.  It did. And the tunnel-like soundstage of the DT1350 has been corrected.  It now has a more 3-dimensional staging.


 
 Time to buy a broken dt1350 or t50p/t51p, get the cups and start drilling them so they are open backed...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mradrian said:


> Time to buy a broken dt1350 or t50p/t51p, get the cups and start drilling them so they are open backed...


 


 My 1350 is the new version which was released last year.  The mod is a step up.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

sp3llv3xit said:


> My 1350 is the new version which was released last year.  The mod is a step up.


 
 Possible to share where I can get this done? Thanks...


----------



## mrAdrian

sp3llv3xit said:


> My 1350 is the new version which was released last year.  The mod is a step up.


 
  
 As in, buy those parts, drill them, and install them on my own dt1350


----------



## sp3llv3xit

cosmicholyghost said:


> Possible to share where I can get this done? Thanks...


 

 Here:

 https://www.facebook.com/groups/DavaoAudiophileClub/



 Then look for Arbi Barbi.  He made those cups.


----------



## rudi0504

Duets best pair With Class Solo original 

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original 
Amp: Cypher Labs Duet 
Headphone : LCD 3 with SAA Endorphin balance 4 Pin , use adapter RSA balance 

These set up is excellent , in Medium Gain can drive my LCD 3 at 10 o clock very laud 
I never heard my LCD 3 sound quality so full like with this set up
IMO


----------



## goldendarko

That is one thick cable, looks almost as big as the amp.


----------



## rudi0504

goldendarko said:


> That is one thick cable, looks almost as big as the amp.




The fabric shielding from SAA Endorphin look thick , but it is very smooth fabric and Sound quality is one of the best cable for LCD 3 on the market


----------



## Mdraluck23

Experimenting with my "new" source. Thinking about modding to a 128gb CF card if I like the sound. First gen iPod Mini, never been used before today. Going to Rockbox it soon too.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

After wood mod, I switched the pleather to velour.  This is how the DT1350 should sound!  Glorious mids, airy highs and tight bass!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## karloil

great wood worker from davao ey!


----------



## chazman1117

Nexus 5 Rooted running CyanogenMod 11 nightly
 App: USB AudioPro - eXtream Software Development
 DAC: Audioquest Dragonfly
 Amp: Fanmusic  BL-2 Portable tube amp
 Phones:AKG Q-701 W/ Silver homemade interconnect - Ream balanced connector - Via Blue 3.5mm
  
 Sounds rather good I must say,....


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

seeteeyou said:


> http://centrance.com/blog/2011/11/04/dacmini-px-drives-he-6


 
 Hi seeteeyou
  
 How do I find more info about driving He-6 using Dacmini....?


----------



## rudi0504

This morning my WM ZX 1 Sony lod with 3,5 mm jack are arrived from George Hong Kong

First of all I would like to say thank you very much to my best friend George for help me to buy this WM lod 

Now I can use my Sony WM ZX 1 full digital with this WM Lod 

Sound Quality is excellent compare to headphone out 

More detail and cleaner sound , better separation and fuller sound like I use with hi res cable 

IMO 



Source : Sony WM ZX 1
Dac / Amp : Sony PHA 2
Iem : Fitear MH 335 DW with 000 cable 


I am sorry I can not upload foto , my free 10 GB is finish


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> It's about time for ordering this ultimate cable and compare with SAA Endorphin
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609155/toxic-cables-the-appreciation-thread/5655#post_10143805
> 
> ...




Thank you seeteeyou

I have energizer xp 8000 , I don't have Centrance dac mini 

I haven't tried Toxic cable , at the moment SAA Endorphin is my best custom cable for my LCD 3 

Look very good toxic cable


----------



## rudi0504

Even my 80 years old mother like Abyss 1266 very much 

Source : CD player Stello cda 500

Amp : T+A tube pre amp P 10.2 Germany 

http://www.taelektroakustik.de/index.php?id=287&L=1

Headphone : Abyss 1266


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you serteeyou
For expensive headphone I must hear first how is the sound quality 
Can challenge Stax Sr 009 and Abyss 1266 or not ?
Abyss is heavy , but If we use the pressure on our head is not so heavy


----------



## bowei006

A friend requested I make an ultra-portable rig. So I did. 
  
 Presenting, Panda-cus Supremecus. It's so heavy, it'll blow your ears away before the song even starts.


----------



## miceblue

You would have to be insane to say that rig isn't portable.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Well, that's not the way to figure out how the X5 sounds.....


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

buttuglyjeff said:


> Well, that's not the way to figure out how the X5 sounds.....


 
 It's actually the only way to enjoy the X5.

Portable eh transportable.....damn......audio never looked so good!


----------



## DMinor

If you turn them all on all you hear is hisssss.


----------



## bowei006

miceblue said:


> You would have to be insane to say that rig isn't portable.


 
 Exactly. Others told me otherwise. But I sure showed them.


----------



## bowei006

Ok, some real pictures
  
 Colorfly C4 Pro with Dunu DN 19 with SPC cables. Nice 
  
 Just got these two in. I guess I'm one of the first owners of the X5 in North America. And so far, its been fantastic. I'm currently pairing it to an Astrotec AX 30. These have yet to be released in most of the world. They are hybrid IEMs with a Balanced Armature driver and a Dynamic Driver.
  
 This is one is the super portable. It packs a FiiO X3 with one of my favorite cheap throw-around cans. The RHA SA950i
  
 I don't use any any full size headphones on the go. I tried using the Brainwavz HM9 on the go before but that was quite deadly. The Ultrasones and AKG's won't go either.


----------



## BillsonChang007

That troll rig @.@ ai wonder how it sound with very high hiss IEM xD 

The X5 look... Huge?


----------



## bowei006

billsonchang007 said:


> That troll rig @.@ ai wonder how it sound with very high hiss IEM xD
> 
> The X5 look... Huge?


 
 Trust me, the C4 is much larger


----------



## gordec

Thx for the fellow headfiers, I bought the slim line 3M dual lock. Clean portable gig with Soundmagic 100, LeckertonUHA-6S MKII, and Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## DMinor

@gordec - With that cable, are you using the UHA's dac and amp at the same time? I never tried the UHA's DAC.


----------



## doublea71

Those Westone cans look like they're about $50. $5000? They do not look anything like top-tier headphones, which matters to some. Of course, their sound may justify their cost relative to others in the same price bracket, but man, those are U-G-L-Y.


----------



## SkyBleu

doublea71 said:


> Those Westone cans look like they're about $50. $5000? They do not look anything like top-tier headphones, which matters to some. Of course, their sound may justify their cost relative to others in the same price bracket, but man, those are U-G-L-Y.



What Westone headphones do you speak of?


----------



## bowei006

skybleu said:


> What Westone headphones do you speak of?


 
 I believe these


----------



## slntdth93

skybleu said:


> What Westone headphones do you speak of?


 
 Post 9674
  
 Or the bottom of this link http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/ces-2014-headphone-earphones-and-related-electronics-part-3/?page=4


----------



## gordec

dminor said:


> @gordec - With that cable, are you using the UHA's dac and amp at the same time? I never tried the UHA's DAC.


 
 Yes. DAC and Amp. The Note 3 allows you to out put at 192k using it's own stock player. Can't use 3rd party players like poweramp, neutron, etc.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Always nice to see an Android rig here


----------



## SkyBleu

*@doublea71, Bowei006 & slntdth93*
Ooooh, apologies. I must have missed it when it was posted.


----------



## Turrican2

Found this shuffle the other day, charged it up and was surprised at how great this sounds, especially with trance.  I think the k3003 help a little. Could turn out to be a great gym rig, super portable.


----------



## awry

turrican2 said:


> Found this shuffle the other day, charged it up and was surprised at how great this sounds, especially with trance.  I think the k3003 help a little. Could turn out to be a great gym rig, super portable.


 
 Nice photo.
  
 But, such an expensive phone for gym??


----------



## Mooses9

they look cheap to me imo


----------



## miceblue

But this looks cheaper to me. XD


----------



## awry

mooses9 said:


> they look cheap to me imo


 
 They fit worse than ibuds but definitely look and are more expensive. IF i remember correctly. Haha.


----------



## awry

miceblue said:


> But this looks cheaper to me. XD


 
 But we all know only expensive stuff don't have a pause button. Gives away at its true cost.


----------



## Turrican2

awry said:


> Nice photo.
> 
> But, such an expensive phone for gym??




When I say gym, I really mean running machine so not too bad. I'm pretty used to the sound of these , my other phones don't cut it anymore .


----------



## Montyburns

turrican2 said:


> Found this shuffle the other day, charged it up and was surprised at how great this sounds, especially with trance.  I think the k3003 help a little. Could turn out to be a great gym rig, super portable.


 
 Which Shuffle is that? I don't remember a metal/vertical one.


----------



## Turrican2

montyburns said:


> Which Shuffle is that? I don't remember a metal/vertical one.




3rd gen in silver. Got it free at some conference years ago, never really used it though. It sounds ok though, I think I might give it some ear time.


----------



## kopral 21

one and only


----------



## bowei006

iPod + $20 headphones equals best portable setup ever?


----------



## goldendarko

simplest....yes
best.....aw hell no


----------



## bowei006

goldendarko said:


> simplest....yes
> best.....aw hell no


 
 That confirms it. That is the best portable rig I have ever listened to. Thanks GoldenDarko


----------



## Jason36

Rolling with this a fair bit at the moment......

iPad4 (128Gb) - MicroStreamer (via lightning to USB camera connection cable) - AUD-8x CIEM





Using standard iPad player / FLAC Player for 24/96 files and streaming from Spotify......pretty simple and portable solution


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> This morning my WM ZX 1 Sony lod with 3,5 mm jack are arrived from George Hong Kong
> 
> First of all I would like to say thank you very much to my best friend George for help me to buy this WM lod
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Rudi.  How does the ZX1 compare to your other daps?  The AK120 or the HM901?


----------



## ScreenKiller

bowei006 said:


> That confirms it. That is the best portable rig I have ever listened to. Thanks GoldenDarko


 
 "portable"  
 DAT stack envy


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## H20Fidelity

Ze Studio V 2nd Edition & Sennheiser HD280 Pro. I picked up the Senns for $60 AUD on eBay.

 Call me crazy but I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 For my laptop I'm using Stoner Acoustics UD110 v2 and Tralucent T1.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

H2O, good to see some hd280 pro! I really like them also but they are now packed in some box. Good stuff


----------



## H20Fidelity

cosmicholyghost said:


> H2O, good to see some hd280 pro! I really like them also but they are now packed in some box. Good stuff


 

 Yeah, they're pretty cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Together with the Studio you create a nice mix of both DAP/headphone signature.

 I'm thinking of re- terminating the jack to Viablue or some crazy brand to shorten and take strain off the Studio HO, as the HD280 cable weighs it down.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, they're pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Makes me want to find my pair for a listen... but it is close to Chinese New Year I better not mess up my room if I dont have to....


----------



## Mooses9

awry said:


> They fit worse than ibuds but definitely look and are more expensive. IF i remember correctly. Haha.


 
 i expect more for the price


----------



## Chui

Can anyone recommend a bag/case for a portable amp/DAC/iPod?  I just jointed and have seen a lot of photos of everyone's great rigs but not many cases.  How does everyone carry their rig while in use?


----------



## garcsa




----------



## Mooses9

LOL


----------



## awry

mooses9 said:


> i expect more for the price


 
 Me too man.


----------



## awry

garcsa said:


>


 
 Hahahahaha!!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

chui said:


> Can anyone recommend a bag/case for a portable amp/DAC/iPod?  I just jointed and have seen a lot of photos of everyone's great rigs but not many cases.  How does everyone carry their rig while in use?


 
  
 I use a Black Star Amp Bag:
  

  
 It's like a wrap more then a bag.  ALO Audio sells them:
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/general-accessories/black-star-amp-bag


----------



## Greed

mimouille said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Impressions pl0x.


----------



## BucketInABucket

chui said:


> Can anyone recommend a bag/case for a portable amp/DAC/iPod?  I just jointed and have seen a lot of photos of everyone's great rigs but not many cases.  How does everyone carry their rig while in use?


 
 My DX50 > Apex Glacier combo is conveniently thin enough to allow for me to stuff it in the pocket of whatever pair of trousers I happen to be wearing at the time, even jeans. However, I think a small side bag like this:

 will be good, combined with something like the Black Star Amp Bag.


----------



## mpawluk91

bucketinabucket said:


> My DX50 > Apex Glacier combo is conveniently thin enough to allow for me to stuff it in the pocket of whatever pair of trousers I happen to be wearing at the time, even jeans. However, I think a small side bag like this:
> 
> 
> will be good, combined with something like the Black Star Amp Bag.


It an audiophile fanny pack (shakes head)


----------



## bowei006

chui said:


> Can anyone recommend a bag/case for a portable amp/DAC/iPod?  I just jointed and have seen a lot of photos of everyone's great rigs but not many cases.  How does everyone carry their rig while in use?


 
 "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
  
 I want to house my Panda-cus Supremecus mega rig in this portable rig case.
 Tis but a dream at the moment though.


----------



## singleended58

My 3rd portable gear with dx50 and leckerton UHA-6Smk2 and Shure SE535. I found the connection via diy mini to mini (amp) sounds more musical than stock mini to coaxial (dac)


----------



## Andy Andy

*Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page. *
  
 Why was I unable to post pictures? Do i need to have special permissions to post?


----------



## Cotnijoe

you need a higher post count before you can post pictures


----------



## Blaker

I needed 7 or 8 posts before I could.


----------



## Andy Andy

Okay.. Hi guys! Pleasure to meet your acquaintances. Name's andy, come from the same country as Rudi. I wanted to ask,do Alo Reference 8 Mini to Mini worth the price tag?


----------



## Mimouille

greed said:


> Impressions pl0x.


 

 Very good, similar to 901 in terms of sig, not quite as good, 90% in terms of perf, at least.


----------



## Retrias

andy andy said:


> Okay.. Hi guys! Pleasure to meet your acquaintances. Name's andy, come from the same country as Rudi. I wanted to ask,do Alo Reference 8 Mini to Mini worth the price tag?


 

 i dont think this is the place to ask about it


----------



## bowei006

I'm looking at the price tag of the Alo Reference 8 Mini to Mini. 
  
 I would think it would be worth it. Considering the price tag is made up of a few kB's of data on my screen. Hell, that is like .000000001 cents of electricity it took to generate that price tag. Dayum worth it if you ask me.


----------



## zeppu08

Hi guys, thinking of an amp, dac or amp/DAC that can marry my m100s.. Any rig suggestions? Source is iPod classic 5.5 U2 ltd end (not rockboxed)..


----------



## Andy Andy

Case : Lowepro Compact Case (got it for 10$)
 DAP : AK 120
 CABLE : CARDAS MINI TO MINI (planning to change to Alo Reference 8, mini to mini, but not sure..)
 AMP : KOJO KM-01 BRASS (may i say, one of the most intimate, best portable amp i have ever heard in my life. IMO) 
 CABLE : SAEC FCH-100
 IEM : SHURE 535 LTD (POed Roxanne since before the dawn of time, and haven't got the updates on progress until this breathing moment)


----------



## fiascogarcia

andy andy said:


> Okay.. Hi guys! Pleasure to meet your acquaintances. Name's andy, come from the same country as Rudi. I wanted to ask,do Alo Reference 8 Mini to Mini worth the price tag?


 
 Awfully expensive, so maybe not best bang for your buck, but their stuff is very well constructed.


----------



## Andy Andy

fiascogarcia said:


> Awfully expensive, so maybe not best bang for your buck, but their stuff is very well constructed.


 
 Do you have any suggestions as to what cable will be better suited for the rig i previously posted? I am still new in this world of money bye bye


----------



## fiascogarcia

andy andy said:


> Do you have any suggestions as to what cable will be better suited for the rig i previously posted? I am still new in this world of money bye bye


 
 Not familiar with the Kojo, but Rudi seems to be the cable master and I'm certain he has a Kojo, he might have suggestions.  And I certainly wouldn't intend to talk you out of the ALO, I've been happy with cables I've had from them.  Nice rig, by the way!  If you're new to the world of money bye bye, you got off to a great start!


----------



## Omshallom

Soundroid Typhoon with iphone 5s case and Earsonics SM64 (taken with iphone)


----------



## jaytee189

Some of my current portable gears. I love mix and match music gears.
  

 Alttman Tera Player + Aurisonics asg 1.2
  

 IPC+Clas dB+Cypher Labs Duet+custom silver LOD-USB+Fitear TG334+000 cable.
  

 IPC+clas dB+RXmk3+alo LOD-USB, alo Balanced+Earsonics SM64v1.
  

 DX50+Vorzuge Pure II+solid copper m2m+UE 900+silver oyaide cables.
  

 X3+Tralucent T1+solid silver m2m with oyaide plugs+westone um3x rc.
  
 Regards,
 Jaytee189


----------



## Mooses9

Impressive!


----------



## gidion27

Okay since I finally had time to make a picture of my set up....

My toxic sony set up


----------



## gidion27

Ps feel free to guess what it all is 

I tell you one thing... it is very sweet sounding


----------



## turokrocks

anakchan said:


> *Trans*portable rig. Resonessance Labs Herus, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Mr Speakers Alpha Dogs....in my local Starbucks


 
 Sean, I like how you captured the glossy shine of your AD.
 May I know your exif ?


----------



## AnakChan

turokrocks said:


> Sean, I like how you captured the glossy shine of your AD.
> May I know your exif ?


 
  
 Sure when I get home (tonight) but please be aware I did :-
 1) use Snapseed
 2) brushed off my own reflection off the cups cos I forgot to do the "V" sign that particular time


----------



## xplosive

New companion: Pandora Hope VI direct to my lumia 900.. Built, looks, and sounds great.. It is a keeper for sure.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

andy andy said:


> Okay.. Hi guys! Pleasure to meet your acquaintances. Name's andy, come from the same country as Rudi. I wanted to ask,do Alo Reference 8 Mini to Mini worth the price tag?


 
  
 I would PM Rudi with this.  He might have a more local option for you.  He's well connected....... yuk yuk...


----------



## Sorensiim

Pro tip: Don't use single-core silver cable for IC's. Mine held up for two weeks of use and has now dropped the right channel. Lovely.


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> Pro tip: Don't use single-core silver cable for IC's. Mine held up for two weeks of use and has now dropped the right channel. Lovely.




Hmm...that's weird.. My one has lived since mid last year to now, and it's still rocking on. I flex it quite often to fit my rig, and I've never experienced any breakage or cut outs in channels. 

My tip, is that before you bend the IC, give it a warm blow with your breathe to heat up the wire by the slightest to prevent bending a cold piece of metal that may give in easier.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sorensiim said:


> Pro tip: Don't use single-core silver cable for IC's. Mine held up for two weeks of use and has now dropped the right channel. Lovely.


 

 I have the same single core silver cable as SkyBleu who posted above. I've had mine almost a year as well, no problems.

 (sounds great btw)

 I think you may of had a struck of bad luck or a weak solder joint.

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sorensiim

h20fidelity said:


> I think you may of had a struck of bad luck or a weak solder joint.


 
 Or maybe my homemade IC was soldered by a ham-fisted ogre, using scraps he had lying around. We'll never know.


----------



## garcsa

garcsa said:


>


 
 Ok, I'm sorry for the stupid joke Chui,
 Now the cases I'm using.
 In the middle one Peli 1010 waterproof, the grey and the blue ones are from ebay , just  few bucks.


----------



## Chui

No worries.  What would life be without a little humor!  Thank you sharing.  Still looking but it is awesome seeing everyone's rigs!
  
 Jeff


----------



## garcsa

You're right Jeff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Csaba


----------



## JoeDoe

Newly recabled KSC35s for my E17 equipped 5.5. Little bit of budget action for a largely non-budget thread.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Finally took a better picture of the CIEMs I got at the end of last year


----------



## gmahler2u

fiascogarcia said:


> Not familiar with the Kojo, but Rudi seems to be the cable master and I'm certain he has a Kojo, he might have suggestions.  And I certainly wouldn't intend to talk you out of the ALO, I've been happy with cables I've had from them.  Nice rig, by the way!  If you're new to the world of money bye bye, you got off to a great start!


 
 i would suggest uber cable or piccolino.


----------



## rudi0504

fiascogarcia said:


> Not familiar with the Kojo, but Rudi seems to be the cable master and I'm certain he has a Kojo, he might have suggestions.  And I certainly wouldn't intend to talk you out of the ALO, I've been happy with cables I've had from them.  Nice rig, by the way!  If you're new to the world of money bye bye, you got off to a great start!




Thank you fiascogarcia
I have already send pm to Andy


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I would PM Rudi with this.  He might have a more local option for you.  He's well connected....... yuk yuk...




Thank you Jeff 

I have already send him pm


----------



## rudi0504

andy andy said:


> Case : Lowepro Compact Case (got it for 10$)
> DAP : AK 120
> CABLE : CARDAS MINI TO MINI (planning to change to Alo Reference 8, mini to mini, but not sure..)
> 
> ...




Congrats Andy for your new Ko Jo KM 01 amp 
It is one of the best portable amp in term of SQ 
About the cable I have already send Pm


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hi Rudi.  How does the ZX1 compare to your other daps?  The AK120 or the HM901?




Hi 

I don't have HM 901
WM ZX 1 win again my ak 120 in term of clarity , detail and separation 
Ak 120 plus point has bigger power than WM ZX 1 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


>




Congrats Michael for your new Fiio X5
Is that true the SQ more or less like HM 901?


----------



## awry

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Michael for your new Fiio X5
> Is that true the SQ more or less like HM 901?


 
 I don;t think anything is more than the 901 at the moment. But 90% like what he said earlier is pretty damn good. Especially for the form factor and price.


----------



## deltasun

GS4 (FLACs thru USB Audio Player Pro) --> OTG Cable --> Dragonfly --> P7

Sounding quite good.


----------



## NZtechfreak

deltasun said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice! You've got to love how the DF is basically an in-line solution in this setting.
  
 Got a DF 1.2 coming to me, be interesting to see how it is compared to my other gear (HeadAmp Pico DAC/amp and Apex Glacier).
  
 How do you find it next to the E17?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't have HM 901
> WM ZX 1 win again my ak 120 in term of clarity , detail and separation
> ...


 


 Oh thanks!  One more thing, Rudi.  Is the hump on the back of the ZX1 a problem when you strap or stack the dap onto an amp?


----------



## deltasun

garcsa said:


> Ok, I'm sorry for the stupid joke Chui,
> Now the cases I'm using.
> In the middle one Peli 1010 waterproof, the grey and the blue ones are from ebay , just  few bucks.
> 
> ...




Those Pelican cases are knuckle busters!


----------



## deltasun

nztechfreak said:


> Nice! You've got to love how the DF is basically an in-line solution in this setting.
> 
> Got a DF 1.2 coming to me, be interesting to see how it is compared to my other gear (HeadAmp Pico DAC/amp and Apex Glacier).
> 
> How do you find it next to the E17?




I've actually not used the E17 much (it was on sale for a good price and nabbed it) and have not done a head-to-head with the DF. I probably should do that some time. Let me know how ver 1.2 sounds.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Ehr33




----------



## rudi0504

awry said:


> I don;t think anything is more than the 901 at the moment. But 90% like what he said earlier is pretty damn good. Especially for the form factor and price.




My friend said about the same impression like Michael , if X5 came out earlier , he won't bought HM 901 

I haven't heard can not comment anything now


----------



## achl354

The X5 looks like a solid DAP, but theres the Calyx M and DX90 coming soon, better wait and see
  
 Here my portable rig
 AK120 KM01 Mentor + Double Helix Cables
  
 For fellow Kojo amp users, really worth to look into a leather case (like the case for the AK120/100), that way wont have to worry about the dents/scratches, as for the oxidation, just use Brasso


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Michael for your new Fiio X5
> Is that true the SQ more or less like HM 901?







awry said:


> I don;t think anything is more than the 901 at the moment. But 90% like what he said earlier is pretty damn good. Especially for the form factor and price.




Yep Awry is right. 901 is still better with balanced card, but at three times the price and half the battery life. I would say they share the same sig more or less, quite neutral yet powerful and musical. The 901 will have a slight edge in control and transparency.


----------



## karloil

achl354 said:


> The X5 looks like a solid DAP, but theres the Calyx M and DX90 coming soon, better wait and see
> 
> Here my portable rig
> AK120 KM01 Mentor + Double Helix Cables
> ...




what iems are those? UM 2x/3x?


----------



## awry

rudi0504 said:


> My friend said about the same impression like Michael , if X5 came out earlier , he won't bought HM 901
> 
> I haven't heard can not comment anything now


 
 Wow. "Won't have bought the 901" is a pretty big statement. Do you plan on getting it? I wonder how it compares to the Sony.


----------



## awry

karloil said:


> what iems are those? UM 2x/3x?


 
 UM Mentors I think he said. Looks like it.


----------



## karloil

ah i see. didn't know the model - Mentors.


----------



## nazrin313

Ihifi960, pure silver IC, elekit TU-HP01...luv it!!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

awry said:


> Wow. "Won't have bought the 901" is a pretty big statement. Do you plan on getting it? I wonder how it compares to the Sony.




I would rethink my purchase of hm901 if x5 was to release ealier last year..i think x5 is a good compromise at cost (balance card, trrs cables, extra battery etc) and performance (sound quality) And a smaller form factor too

Anyway, hm901 is great purchase experience and importantly a wonderful sounding one too...


----------



## AnakChan

nazrin313 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another TU-HP01 owner . Welcome to the club! Think there's only 3 of us now on HF. How do you deal with the microphonics?


----------



## nazrin313

anakchan said:


> Another TU-HP01 owner . Welcome to the club! Think there's only 3 of us now on HF. How do you deal with the microphonics?


 
 I almost have none anak...well I use it only with my IEMs with low gain settings...and the music masks the pings really well too...
  
 and I read your review using the Muses02...and OMG it sounds amazing...


----------



## AnakChan

nazrin313 said:


> I almost have none anak...well I use it only with my IEMs with low gain settings...and the music masks the pings really well too...
> 
> and I read your review using the Muses02...and OMG it sounds amazing...


 
  
 To be fair I didn't really burn in the original OpAmp that came with it however I had experienced the provided OpAmps in other amps and know it's not my preferred taste. The Muses02 is very nice though. I tried the Muses01 which is my preferred but draws too much power. For me the microphonics is quite noticeable and takes a few seconds to settle.


----------



## nazrin313

anakchan said:


> To be fair I didn't really burn in the original OpAmp that came with it however I had experienced the provided OpAmps in other amps and know it's not my preferred taste. The Muses02 is very nice though. I tried the Muses01 which is my preferred but draws too much power. For me the microphonics is quite noticeable and takes a few seconds to settle.


 
 I dunno, usually microphonics was only apparent when music werent playing, for the life of me its almost non-existent when I play music...
 Anyhoot..
  
 Muses01?? hmm...really? gotta try that then lol


----------



## Ony38

Perfect combo!





Ibasso DX50 + RSA Intruder + Unique Melody Miracle (with Forza AudioWorks cable)


----------



## Mimouille

ony38 said:


> Perfect combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great Rig.


----------



## AustinValentine

gordec said:


> Thx for the fellow headfiers, I bought the slim line 3M dual lock. Clean portable gig with Soundmagic 100, LeckertonUHA-6S MKII, and Galaxy Note 3.


 
  
 Thought I'd show some solidarity. 
  

  

  
 NAD Viso HP50 > V-Moda Audio-Only Cable > Leckerton UHA-6s MKII (Opamp AD8610) > Mini-to-Mini OTG from Todd the Vinyl Junkie > Galaxy Note II (Skynote Air 4.3 Rom) > UAPP.
  
 Held together with 3M Dual Lock. It's a really nice sounding all-in-one portable rig.


----------



## AnakChan

nazrin313 said:


> I dunno, usually microphonics was only apparent when music werent playing, for the life of me its almost non-existent when I play music...
> Anyhoot..
> 
> Muses01?? hmm...really? gotta try that then lol


 
  
 Muses01 don't work. Amp won't play although it'll switch on. You'll have to try Muses02 instead.


----------



## nazrin313

anakchan said:


> Muses01 don't work. Amp won't play although it'll switch on. You'll have to try Muses02 instead.




Yeah im using muses02 at the moment.. Its brilliant


----------



## Mimouille

901 (balanced card and iem card to be compared) with new Wiplash TWAu and Hidition NT6


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> 901 (balanced card and iem card to be compared) with new Wiplash TWAu and Hidition NT6


 
 Wish I can afford the HM901 now...maybe in a few months...so far im really happy with the IHIFI960


----------



## Mimouille

nazrin313 said:


> Wish I can afford the HM901 now...maybe in a few months...so far im really happy with the IHIFI960


Get a X5...sounds close to the 901.


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Get a X5...sounds close to the 901.


 
 really? research time!!!!


----------



## goldendarko

mimouille said:


> Get a X5...sounds close to the 901.


 

 Where is the Fiio X5 for sale, I don't see it anywhere online to purchase? Also what is the price, I'm interested in checking it out as well.


----------



## Mimouille

goldendarko said:


> Where is the Fiio X5 for sale, I don't see it anywhere online to purchase? Also what is the price, I'm interested in checking it out as well.


Only in China so far, and there is also a tour going on. It should be 350$, a steal IMO.


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Only in China so far, and there is also a tour going on. It should be 350$, a steal IMO.




Any online shops? Or should i ask somebody in china to ship me one?


----------



## goldendarko

mimouille said:


> Only in China so far, and there is also a tour going on. It should be 350$, a steal IMO.


 

 Ok, thanks Mimouille. I may pick one of these up for the gym then at that price. Do you know of any IEM's that would go well with it, particularly something durable enough for gym use.


----------



## Mimouille

nazrin313 said:


> Any online shops? Or should i ask somebody in china to ship me one?


Only in China...find a forwarder or wait March for international release...will be more simple.


----------



## Mimouille

goldendarko said:


> Ok, thanks Mimouille. I may pick one of these up for the gym then at that price. Do you know of any IEM's that would go well with it, particularly something durable enough for gym use.


Sorry can't help you, I hate exercising with phones. And all my iems are not suitable for sports.


----------



## rudi0504

I Wish you all My Friend who celebrate Chinese New year 
All The best


----------



## Paul Graham

Its been a week since we moved and a few more since I packed everything up.
 So today I went on a box hunting mission and just dug this little lot out, 
 Funny how just a few weeks without them makes me appreciate them more than ever - 
  

  
 Now I just need to find all my amps and dacs lol....


----------



## rudi0504

awry said:


> Wow. "Won't have bought the 901" is a pretty big statement. Do you plan on getting it? I wonder how it compares to the Sony.




I have not heard X5 yet , i Wish i can hear First before i buy


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> 901 (balanced card and iem card to be compared) with new Wiplash TWAu and Hidition NT6




Why you use whiplash twau? Is that For tame Down The High from Your NT6?

I like The SQ from HM 901 , but i Dont like The looking


----------



## rudi0504

achl354 said:


> The X5 looks like a solid DAP, but theres the Calyx M and DX90 coming soon, better wait and see
> 
> Here my portable rig
> AK120 KM01 Mentor + Double Helix Cables
> ...




Very Nice rigs With Ko Jo 
How is The SQ from UM Mentor ?


----------



## vladzakhar

Sony ZX1 DAP - Whiplash Cable - Shure SE846


----------



## fiascogarcia

vladzakhar said:


> Sony ZX1 DAP - Whiplash Cable - Shure SE846


 
  
 Looks great!  Where did you get the ZX1 in the states?


----------



## vladzakhar

fiascogarcia said:


> Looks great!  Where did you get the ZX1 in the states?
> [/quote
> 
> Pricejapan. 3 business days.


----------



## filipelli

Man these portable rigs have gotten really crazy over the years. I haven't frequented Head-fi as much as I used to. Looking at these rigs I feel less bad about the money I spent on mine


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> I Wish you all My Friend who celebrate Chinese New year
> All The best


 
 Rudi,
 Wish you and your family a prosperous and healthy year of the Horse!
 Buy more new and good gear! hehe


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi,
> Wish you and your family a prosperous and healthy year of the Horse!
> Buy more new and good gear! hehe




Amen and Thank you 
You should buy from Jaben Hong Kong AK 240 For 20800 Hkg Dolar


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> Amen and Thank you
> You should buy from Jaben Hong Kong AK 240 For 20800 Hkg Dolar




Hi rudi! Where in Hong Kong is Jaben located? Do they sell wide range of audio stuff?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

zeppu08 said:


> Hi rudi! Where in Hong Kong is Jaben located? Do they sell wide range of audio stuff?


 

 Jaben is in MongKok, Kowloon.. http://www.jaben.com.hk/
  
 If you go to that district, there is DMA in Mongkok Metro http://www.dma-audio.com/store.php?id=93, Mingo in Mongkok Metro http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/ or Hollywood Plaza
  
 All carries wide range of stuff


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Amen and Thank you
> You should buy from Jaben Hong Kong AK 240 For 20800 Hkg Dolar
> 
> 
> ...


 





 too expensive... I will wait for all new DAPs come out by April or May then decide...


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> too expensive... I will wait for all new DAPs come out by April or May then decide...




You are Right it is very expensive For portable DAP 
I am waiting The impresion vs Hogo


----------



## rudi0504

Today is Chinese New year , We have One day holiday 

My set Up For today 

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac : Cypher lab Ckass solo original 
Amp : Cypher lab Duet balance amp 
Headphone : Audio technica ESW 11 ltd 
Cable : mini to mini and Lod to USB are diy By My Friend Alex

SQ : the ultimate set Up For portable rigs , can drive Other headphone like LCD 3 In medium gain In 
 Very Good sound quality 

IMO


----------



## zeppu08

cosmicholyghost said:


> Jaben is in MongKok, Kowloon.. http://www.jaben.com.hk/
> 
> If you go to that district, there is DMA in Mongkok Metro http://www.dma-audio.com/store.php?id=93, Mingo in Mongkok Metro http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/ or Hollywood Plaza
> 
> All carries wide range of stuff


 

Thanks rudi! I'm really looking for an audiophile shop here in HK!I've been just on one place in Mong Kok too (street going to ladies market) but not like this the one on your photo. Big big help! Will drop by on those shop you said after the CNY..


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks rudi! I'm really looking for an audiophile shop here in HK!I've been just on one place in Mong Kok too (street going to ladies market) but not like this the one on your photo. Big big help! Will drop by on those shop you said after the CNY..




Hong Kong is heaven , everything are there about The latest audio gear 
You have Jaben, Kingsound and many other stores 
The most base In MongKok 
You are lucky person live In Hong Kong
If i live In Hong Kong , i can test First and buy ,not like now i buy First and After that hear it and buy base on review on head fi .
I can Safe more money not to buy so manything


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> Hong Kong is heaven , everything are there about The latest audio gear
> You have Jaben, Kingsound and many other stores
> The most base In MongKok
> You are lucky person live In Hong Kong
> ...




Wow haven't know that! But now at least I know where to start my search here.. Just been here last November and I really don't know where to go when I need some stuff.. Anyways, thanks again! 

Ow BTW I know your the guy with those blessed hearing ears and I'll take the chance to ask some suggestions.. I'm looking for an iems that has detachable cables (for upgrade/mod purposes) that will suite me.. Listening to any kind of rock and some rap rock ( rap but not hiphop ) with a budget of $1000-1500 HKD.. Now I'm towards the shure se215 clear or the se215 SE/LE one.. Will it be a good buy? Source is iPod 5.5g U2 edition not rock box..


----------



## lee730

rudi0504 said:


> I have not heard X5 yet , i Wish i can hear First before i buy


 
  
 lol that hasn't stopped you before with much more expensive purchases rudi ...


----------



## zitounesup

Here you go :
  
 My HA 4a CIEM with the RSA 71b and my new DIY cables!!
  

  
 with the CLAS:


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Why you use whiplash twau? Is that For tame Down The High from Your NT6?
> 
> I like The SQ from HM 901 , but i Dont like The looking


I got the TWau because it supposedly sounds very natural and neutral just like the NT6.

If you like the 901 sound but not the look, get a X5, it sounds almost as good...very similar.


----------



## achl354

rudi0504 said:


> Very Nice rigs With Ko Jo
> How is The SQ from UM Mentor ?


 
 the Mentor is quite nice, gives a very spacious/airy sound
 works great with the kojo with silver cables


----------



## achl354

mimouille said:


> I got the TWau because it supposedly sounds very natural and neutral just like the NT6.
> 
> If you like the 901 sound but not the look, get a X5, it sounds almost as good...very similar.


 
 wow, thats pretty awesome for the X5
  
 waiting for the shops to open after the CNY, the AK240 is sitting in the stores waiting to be demo'ed.
  
 only thing holding me back, would be the hefty price tag, and seems X5 is an excellent choice


----------



## Mimouille

achl354 said:


> wow, thats pretty awesome for the X5
> 
> waiting for the shops to open after the CNY, the AK240 is sitting in the stores waiting to be demo'ed.
> 
> only thing holding me back, would be the hefty price tag, and seems X5 is an excellent choice


Don't get me started on the AK240...


----------



## lee730

Spiral Ear SE5 with Tralucents original gold cable. I had to sand that b*tch down but got it to fit . Listening through my Triad L3/DACport LX with Firestone PSU.


----------



## miceblue

Well not really portable, JDS Labs C5D as the DAC/amp connected to a MacBook Pro while using the Shure SE-215. A great pairing!

* I just re-used a photo; I was comparing the C5D to the ODAC/O2 earlier


----------



## keepitsimple

@Rudi you were spot on with your opinion on the Iphone 4s-I played some jethro tull straight out and into my px 100 phones.sounded sweet.Crystal clear with good bass.Soundstage seems wide 2.I did not want it to sound better than my 10 i pod first gen shuffles but i think it does >.<


----------



## Mooses9

zitounesup said:


> Here you go :
> 
> My HA 4a CIEM with the RSA 71b and my new DIY cables!!
> 
> ...


 
 mmmm sexy setup, dont you just love the 71b i LOVE mine, its truly a amazing amp....btw awsome cable!


----------



## zitounesup

mooses9 said:


> mmmm sexy setup, dont you just love the 71b i LOVE mine, its truly a amazing amp....btw awsome cable!


 
  
 Thanks Mooses9 ! Yes I do love the SR71b alone, that's lighter and much smaller on the go


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> Wow haven't know that! But now at least I know where to start my search here.. Just been here last November and I really don't know where to go when I need some stuff.. Anyways, thanks again!
> 
> Ow BTW I know your the guy with those blessed hearing ears and I'll take the chance to ask some suggestions.. I'm looking for an iems that has detachable cables (for upgrade/mod purposes) that will suite me.. Listening to any kind of rock and some rap rock ( rap but not hiphop ) with a budget of $1000-1500 HKD.. Now I'm towards the shure se215 clear or the se215 SE/LE one.. Will it be a good buy? Source is iPod 5.5g U2 edition not rock box..




I like SE 215 LE better than SE 215 Clear 
SE 215 LE has better clarity 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> lol that hasn't stopped you before with much more expensive purchases rudi ...




You Know Me better than Other


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> I got the TWau because it supposedly sounds very natural and neutral just like the NT6.
> 
> If you like the 901 sound but not the look, get a X5, it sounds almost as good...very similar.




Thank you Michael


----------



## rudi0504

keepitsimple said:


> @Rudi you were spot on with your opinion on the Iphone 4s-I played some jethro tull straight out and into my px 100 phones.sounded sweet.Crystal clear with good bass.Soundstage seems wide 2.I did not want it to sound better than my 10 i pod first gen shuffles but i think it does >.<




I am very Happy that you like iPhone 4s 
This is teh best dap from Steve Jobs Time 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Spiral Ear SE5 with Tralucents original gold cable. I had to sand that b*tch down but got it to fit . Listening through my Triad L3/DACport LX with Firestone PSU.




HI Lee
Your Spiral Ear SE 5 + Tralucent original Gold cable = how is The sound quality Warm natural or bright and detail ?


----------



## deltasun

With all the snow on the ground, time to head for my favorite coffee shop w/ some portables...


----------



## lee730

rudi0504 said:


> HI Lee
> Your Spiral Ear SE 5 + Tralucent original Gold cable = how is The sound quality Warm natural or bright and detail ?


 
  
 Warm, natural and detailed . Stayed up til 2:00 AM listening to them. Really makes the SE5 that much better personally.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> Warm, natural and detailed . *Stayed up til 2:00 AM listening to them*. Really makes the SE5 that much better personally.




You big risk taker you.


----------



## lee730

h20fidelity said:


> You big risk taker you.


 
  
 Had to be up by 7:00 ..


----------



## Mooses9

deltasun said:


> With all the snow on the ground, time to head for my favorite coffee shop w/ some portables...


 
 nice and simple


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

deltasun said:


> With all the snow on the ground, time to head for my favorite coffee shop w/ some portables...


 

 How's the battery life on something like that?


----------



## Varoudis

Rig #2


----------



## Montyburns

Hi-Fi and Gym-Fi rigs. In need of a more productive LOD. Gladly taking any tips.


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


>


 
  
 Nice color matching your avatar. 
 You may need some heat shrinks (dual wall 1:3 shrink ratio the best) to secure the wires for durability and for looks too.
 What wires did you use? My favorite wires for LOD are Homegrown Audio pure silver with cotton jacketing, Toxic Silver Poison and Mundorf Silver/Gold.


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> Nice color matching your avatar.
> You may need some heat shrinks (dual wall 1:3 shrink ratio the best) to secure the wires for durability and for looks too.
> What wires did you use? My favorite wires for LOD are Homegrown Audio pure silver with cotton jacketing, Toxic Silver Poison and Mundorf Silver/Gold.




I have done some tricks for the durability near the connections hehee

My cable is Mundorf Silver/Gold and silver/gold solder.


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## Sorensiim

I guess a new cable warrants new shots of The Rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  

  
 DX50 -> Solid silver IC (recently repaired) w. angled Neutriks -> PB2 -> Plussound 28AWG SPC w. Hirose & clear angled Westone* pins, sanded Neutrik barrel used as a cinch -> Noble Audio K10. 
  
 Or, you know, _The Rig_ for short.
  
 (No, not Westone, but gold-plated Westone compatible diy pins.)


----------



## deltasun

mooses9 said:


> nice and simple




Yeah, quick and dirty, but sounds surprisingly good!




buttuglyjeff said:


> How's the battery life on something like that?




My GS4 usually gets down to 50% by the end of the day on regular usage. With 2.5 hours of listening yesterday, it was at around 20% by the end of the day. So yeah, definitely eating it up. I want to get a 30pin OTG cable for my tablet instead, but still cannot find a decent one. Anybody know of a good 30pin to USB OTG cable?


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> I guess a new cable warrants new shots of The Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice cable job - Elegant yet eye-catching.
  
 I, and many others, foresee a cabling business for you.


----------



## karloil

my movie rig


----------



## deltasun

skybleu said:


> Very nice cable job - Elegant yet eye-catching.
> 
> I, and many others, foresee a cabling business for you.




Yeah, let us know when the stand is up and ready for ordering. 




karloil said:


> my movie rig




The M50x...nice!


----------



## Sorensiim

skybleu said:


> Very nice cable job - Elegant yet eye-catching.
> 
> I, and many others, foresee a cabling business for you.



Thanks, but noooooope, not going back to doing cables for others. Too time-consuming when you have a full-time job, two kids and a wife


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> Thanks, but noooooope, not going back to doing cables for others. Too time-consuming when you have a full-time job, two kids and a wife


 
 Why not have TWO jobs, two kids, and a wife? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just kidding. I've made cables before, and boy, do they take a hella lot of time and patience.


----------



## lee730

So does sanding down the IEM plugs to fit your CIEM .


----------



## lee730

Tralucent 1Plus2 with Uber Cable on AK120 S-mod and T1 Amp.


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> Tralucent 1Plus2 with Uber Cable on AK120 S-mod and T1 Amp.


 
 Where'd the volume pot go?


----------



## lee730

It's a pure DAC and the T1 amp is used to control the volume . The best DAC I've heard thus far with my gear.


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> It's a pure DAC and the T1 amp is used to control the volume . The best DAC I've heard thus far with my gear.


 
 Interesting. So this must be the infamous S-Mod! Surely a big sacrifice (and I better hope it is well worth it), since that AK-120 won't be used as a purely audio player no more.


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> Interesting. So this must be the infamous S-Mod! Surely a big sacrifice (and I better hope it is well worth it), since that AK-120 won't be used as a purely audio player no more.


 
  
 It was a huge upgrade for me in terms of sound quality. Not comparable to when it was stock. Then again no DAP I've tried is....


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> Tralucent 1Plus2 with Uber Cable on AK120 S-mod and T1 Amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I believe we could feed a small country with the  total cost of that rig combined. A sure sign of  portable audio addiction is in the air. And might I add I'm enjoying how that cable is set up this time round rather than last time.


----------



## zitounesup

lee730 said:


> Tralucent 1Plus2 with Uber Cable on AK120 S-mod and T1 Amp.


 
  
 Why not using low profile connectors? Unless you do not use it on the go?


----------



## Retrias

zitounesup said:


> Why not using low profile connectors? Unless you do not use it on the go?


 

 because its probably really hard to find a low profile connector that is shaped like that and I would still loop instead of staying flat


----------



## H20Fidelity

I believe Lee uses that cable because he really enjoys the sound of the Tralucent interconnect which only comes with straight jacks. Having that interconnect here its a nice sounding cable, though ill try and persuade him to go for a silver cable I rate higher and can be made with right angle jacks. Rather important Lee takes any strain off the S-Mod input, or bad things could happen.


----------



## tin427

h20fidelity said:


> I believe Lee uses that cable because he really enjoys the sound of the Tralucent interconnect which only comes with straight jacks. Having that interconnect here its a nice sounding cable, though ill try and persuade him to go for a silver cable I rate higher and can be made with right angle jacks. Rather important Lee takes any strain off the S-Mod input, or bad things could happen.



Or just order a uber mini-mini ic from gavin also ; D


----------



## karloil

deltasun said:


> The M50x...nice!


 
  
 thanks! i was suppose to get the hd25s, but i can't justify the price if i'm just going to use them at home. luckily, these where already released and was on sale - they made my day!


----------



## Mooses9

sorensiim said:


> I guess a new cable warrants new shots of The Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 very nice cable


----------



## singleended58

Where did you buy Hirose (male?) To connect the one (female) of the amp PB2?


----------



## Sorensiim

mooses9 said:


> very nice cable



Thanks, it sounds better than it looks  



singleended58 said:


> Where did you buy Hirose (male?) To connect the one (female) of the amp PB2?



Straight from Ibasso, they're the cheapest place to get them


----------



## rudi0504

The old legend strike back With WAV file , No hi res file 
Sound quality is excellent 

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE muse 02
Amp : pico Power amp 
Headphone : ultrasone Sig DJ


----------



## lee730

tin427 said:


> Or just order a uber mini-mini ic from gavin also ; D


 
  
 I will be getting a mini-uber interconnect in for demo purposes. I'm still debating if I sould get it with right angled jacks. If I like it I will buy it outright (knowing my luck I probably will lol).


h20fidelity said:


> I believe Lee uses that cable because he really enjoys the sound of the Tralucent interconnect which only comes with straight jacks. Having that interconnect here its a nice sounding cable, though ill try and persuade him to go for a silver cable I rate higher and can be made with right angle jacks. Rather important Lee takes any strain off the S-Mod input, or bad things could happen.


 
  
 I have a 5OCC pure silver cable interconnect that I've generaly never gotten along with. Just makes the sound too aggressive for me on everything I've used it with lol...


zitounesup said:


> Why not using low profile connectors? Unless you do not use it on the go?


 
  
 I don't use this rig on the go. The uber is too expensive to risk taking out with me. Unless I'm stationary. I've taken the S-mod out with me though.


----------



## cn11

New SE846 for me... sounds great out of the ZX1. I'm using the white treble filter, and Sony Hybrid tips (the combination of which really opens up the soundstage and provides wonderful detail and clarity). Thought the sound was a bit too rolled off with the blue neutral filter in place.


----------



## shotgunshane

My favorite portable experience by far-




Solo -dB > Duet > F111

There is one portable element in this next one-



Wild Heaven Invocation and Violectric


----------



## goldendarko

cn11, how do you like the SE846's for rock music, I'm thinking about picking up a pair for myself soon to go w/ the FIIO X5 when it comes out. Also, is that the stock cable, any thought's on upgrading it if it's not?


----------



## cn11

goldendarko said:


> cn11, how do you like the SE846's for rock music, I'm thinking about picking up a pair for myself soon to go w/ the FIIO X5 when it comes out. Also, is that the stock cable, any thought's on upgrading it if it's not?


 
  
 So far I find them great for rock music. The low end is really impressive and contributes to the competence with rock. I do only have the stock cable for now. I'm researching something else to try though. I'm thinking either silver or silver plated copper. I don't believe in spending an arm and a leg for cables though, so I would like to find one under $200. I wish BTG Audio made one with the Shure connectors, but unfortunately Brian doesn't have access to those for some reason.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, I feel the same way about cables, don't mind spending a little, but nothing crazy. I think Moon Audio sells a Silver Dragon for them for about $180, anybody have any impressions on that cable with the SE846's?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

AK240 + forgot the name-headphones
 ...
 just kidding 
 That's the rig I got to listen to on a convention today.


----------



## gamefreak054

Are those planar magnetic headphones? They kinda look like it.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

gamefreak054 said:


> Are those planar magnetic headphones? They kinda look like it.


 
 I really wish I could remember what they are called...I guess I have to write a mail to AK tomorrow and ask :/


----------



## audionewbi

Airmotions?


----------



## thug behram




----------



## Mooses9

Love the look of the f111 I am still trying to get used to my f111..hopefully I can like them before I get my tg334 in.

It's hard going from a refined sound like the f111 to like the jh16 pro. It makes them sound really thin . But they have alot to offer imo


----------



## H20Fidelity

Studio V 3rd Anv / Tralucent pure silver cable / Tralucent 1Plus2 (original version)


----------



## lee730

I miss the fit of those models. They fit like a CIEM  but much more comfortable IMO.


----------



## Retrias

lee730 said:


> I miss the fit of those models. They fit like a CIEM  but much more comfortable IMO.


 

 did you mean the 1+2s?


----------



## AnakChan

tom yum goong said:


> I really wish I could remember what they are called...I guess I have to write a mail to AK tomorrow and ask :/


HAMT-1

http://www.head-fi.org/t/700316/stymax-obravo-hamt-1-amt-hybrid/0_20


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> I miss the fit of those models. They fit like a CIEM  but much more comfortable IMO.




Yes, they groove right in like a custom sitting flush with your ear. Good design actually.


----------



## lee730

retrias said:


> did you mean the 1+2s?


 
  
 Yep that pair he has was my old pair of 1Plus2s. The new pair doesn't fit as good as those did. But in terms of sound, well that is an entirely different matter .


----------



## Retrias

lee730 said:


> Yep that pair he has was my old pair of 1Plus2s. The new pair doesn't fit as good as those did. But in terms of sound, well that is an entirely different matter .


 
 awww, I was looking for a really comfortable iem , but how would you describe the sound of the new one


----------



## mpawluk91

Well I've been comparing the living hell out of these 3 iPods, on the left is a 4th gen ipod photo 60gb, in the middle is the ipod video 30gb, and on the right is my AudioMinor diymod. I've come to the conclusion that the ipod photo is very bass light and very treble centric, the ipod video is better all around and has a smoother sound to it, the imod is noticeably the best amongst all 3 players. The imod is more revealing of softer background noises and with stringed acoustic music is where it really shows. Im a little bit let down by the 4th gen photo. The photo would probably benefit greatly from an imod procedure, the sound from the photo is MUCH different than my other iPods. They all share the same style (even the 5th gen touch) but the photo is way out of place. I'm thinking it has great potential 

All testing and comparing was done with the same lossless files, same LOD cable, and on the same fiio e11, I used sony xba 3 for iem's 

Sorry I haven't been on recently I just bought some new toys

60" LG plasma tv and a new tv stand. My ps4 is arriving tomorrow

Peace

Ok I had to come back and edit this lol see if you can spot the portable rig in the picture of my tv


----------



## lee730

retrias said:


> awww, I was looking for a really comfortable iem , but how would you describe the sound of the new one


 
  
 It's the best IEM I've heard yet and the potential for it to scale up is ridiculously high. In terms of comfort, I don't really have much for comfort issues with them. But in regards to fit they don't fit like a CIEM does. Let just say I wouldn't go running with them lol. But if you are just walking down the street or stationary it's not so much a problem. I can wear them for hours without issues.


----------



## Matrixnobu

Here is my semi-portable rig for the moment. Toshiba Netbook and Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohm.


----------



## Retrias

lee730 said:


> It's the best IEM I've heard yet and the potential for it to scale up is ridiculously high. In terms of comfort, I don't really have much for comfort issues with them. But in regards to fit they don't fit like a CIEM does. Let just say I wouldn't go running with them lol. But if you are just walking down the street or stationary it's not so much a problem. I can wear them for hours without issues.


 

 thanks lee for the advice, I will audition them when they become available here or in the local market


----------



## IronLung

I'm going to sale my port. except ciems, goodbye photos.


----------



## H20Fidelity

^^ Very nice photos!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

anakchan said:


> HAMT-1
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/700316/stymax-obravo-hamt-1-amt-hybrid/0_20


 
 Oh wow, many thanks!


----------



## rudi0504

retrias said:


> thanks lee for the advice, I will audition them when they become available here or in the local market




I have 1+2 , if you want try mine please PM Me , next week i have more Time than This week .


----------



## rudi0504

My simple audiophile sound quality set Up For night listening

Source : iPhone 5s US version 
Dac / Amp : Cypherlabs Theorem 720 Copper
Headphone : Audeze LCD 3 
Cable : LCD 3 With Stephan Audio Art 4 Pin Balanace 
 Adapter 4 Pin Female To rsa balance
 Lightning to mini USB Stock from Cypher Labs 
Music : WAV file


----------



## DMinor

Monday's rig in the office, DMod #8 with a fat LOD. Listening now to Dvorak's Symphony #8. 
  
 Trying hard to find just slightest muddiness but couldn't detect any, thanks to that cap-free clean LO powered by an amp with that DC compensating servo circuit.


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> I have 1+2 , if you want try mine please PM Me , next week i have more Time than This week .


 

 thank you rudi i will pm you later on next week to arrange the time


----------



## audiofreakie

Ultra Portable Setup
Phonak Audeo PFE132 Recable SPC, Viablue Mini Plug + My Phone


----------



## rudi0504

My mid nite listening audiophile iem 

Source : iPhone 5s US Version 
Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720 copper color 
Iem : Tralucent 1 + 2 with UBER balance RSA cable 
Cable : cypher Labs lightning to mini USB stock 

Sound Quality : if you like the sq Fostex Th 900, than thus set up is
 Iem version with excellent detail , clarity and 3 D sound 

IMO


----------



## calipilot227

audiofreakie said:


> Ultra Portable Setup
> Phonak Audeo PFE132 Recable SPC, Viablue Mini Plug + My Phone


 
  
 Hang on, Lenovo makes phones now???


----------



## NZtechfreak

calipilot227 said:


> Hang on, Lenovo makes phones now???




They have done for quite some time now in fact. There will be a much larger push into the mobile market from them now they have purchased Motorola from Google.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

" You’re now at the crossing. And you want to choose, but there is no choosing. There’s only accepting. The choosing was done a long time ago.” from The Counselor


----------



## akash neagi

How is the X5 with paired with the HD800???


----------



## goldendarko

No kidding, can't just show us a picture and not tell us how it is! what a tease!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

akash neagi said:


> How is the X5 with paired with the HD800???


 

 didnt occur to me to try this pairing..
  
 but in general, I think best to add an amp in between for better freq control.


----------



## lee730

rudi0504 said:


> My mid nite listening audiophile iem
> 
> Source : iPhone 5s US Version
> Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720 copper color
> ...


 
  
 That looks like an Uber-expensive rig ...


----------



## AnakChan

lee730 said:


> That looks like an Uber-expensive rig ...


 
  
 I kinda like how Rudi has put a "sarong" around his Theorem .


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> That looks like an Uber-expensive rig ...




Thank you lee

If you like the studio V 3rd Edition , this set up has the sane sound signature with better improvement 
In all audio aspect . 




anakchan said:


> I kinda like how Rudi has put a "sarong" around his Theorem .




Thank you Sean
I use simple shoes polish cloth from Grand Hyatt , to avoid scratches on my Theorem


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> " You’re now at the crossing. And you want to choose, but there is no choosing. There’s only accepting. The choosing was done a long time ago.” from The Counselor




Wow looks very cool dap and dac / amp in your pictures 

I just tried Fiio X 5 

SQ overall is very good , better than my DX 50 , but the speed overall a bit slow / mellow 
As my friend add amp Fiio E 12 diy , than give more speed and better SQ and not so mellow
With pico power is very good in bass detail and clean , but the high is to much and has sibilance in the midrange 

I hear with their music file only 3 songs , I don't know what kind of music file they use in demo unit 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Wow looks very cool dap and dac / amp in your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No problem.. you have too many toys... E12DIY and X5 are best "bang for buck" portable gear
  
 you have big wallet, please get ready to add AK240 and Hugo in your collection


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> No problem.. you have too many toys... E12DIY and X5 are best "bang for buck" portable gear
> 
> you have big wallet, please get ready to add AK240 and Hugo in your collection




No I don't want spend portable so expensive 
It is better I buy dac for my desktop rigs


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Sean
> I use *simple* shoes polish cloth from *Grand Hyatt*, to avoid scratches on my Theorem


Simple but from 5 star hotel


----------



## Turrican2

Lunch time rig. Really loving the iDSD from ifi. Even though I rarely use use dsd format the sound from this thing is really amazing. Source is my samsung galaxy s3 running USB Audio Player Pro. The step up from the stock s3 headphone out is very satisfying. Equally from my iPad, really happy with this inexpensive little dac.


----------



## darkasblack

Gears for my daily commute


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Simple but from 5 star hotel




Hahaha I like your compliment


----------



## rudi0504

Comparison between Cypher Labs Duet and Wagnus Epsilon S

Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original
Amps : Cypher Labs Duet
Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : UM Miracle with tralucent gold cable first edition
Headphone : Fostex th 900
Cable : mini to mini diy by Alex
Lightning to USB made in japan.

Hiss : on par very minimal
Power : Duet has more power than Wagnus

High : Wagnus has better clarity , it is slightly more clear and clean
Mid : Wagnus has better pronounce and sweeter and cleaner
Bass : better detail and cleaner bass
Soundstage : Wagnus has wider and Taller
Separation : Wagnus has better separation that we can detect better the individual instrument

Overall : Wagnus has better sq than Duet , these two amps have the same sound signature
Wagnus is better than Duet about 20%
Wagnus can produce individual instrument very clear and clean and better pronounce

For 600 USD Duet is very good amps has more power than Wagnusv
Wagnus about 1000 USD is still my best amp in term of Sound Quality in single ended

IMO


----------



## Destroyer95

rudi0504 said:


> Comparison between Cypher Labs Duet and Wagnus Epsilon S
> 
> Source : iPhone 5s
> Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi Rudi,
 nice gear as always, but could you tell me where you got your iphone 5s case from?


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Comparison between Cypher Labs Duet and Wagnus Epsilon S
> 
> Source : iPhone 5s
> Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original
> ...


 
  
  
 For me, Wagnus is too powerful for iem.  I have been listened to my JH16, Roxanne, or Parterre.  It gives me great sound but little bit too much for my taste.  
 However, KOJO is just right.


----------



## rudi0504

Duet best set up with LCD 2 rev 3
Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo original 
Amp : cypher Labs Duet silver 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3
Cable : SAA Endorphin 3 pin balance 
JPS adapter 3 pin to 4 pin
Diy adapter 4 pin to RSA balance 
Mini to mini diy 
Sound Quality : the best combo for Duet with class solo original 
Sound so power full in Low gain with balance 3 Pin cable from SAA Endorphin and you can hear the best sound quality from your duet with this set up 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> For me, Wagnus is too powerful for iem.  I have been listened to my JH16, Roxanne, or Parterre.  It gives me great sound but little bit too much for my taste.
> However, KOJO is just right.




These 3 Amps Wagnus , Ko Jo and mass Ko Bo are my 3 best amps 
All are the mater of synergy in audio world .


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## audionewbi

Glad to see more love for ipod nano on headfi, if is mighty good sound.


----------



## Mython

Rudi, you crack me up - I always laugh at how much uber-expensive gear you have. I should be envious, but I'm really not - I just find it funny (in a nice way) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 BTW, I shall expect you to purchase a Calyx-M and connect it, in some way, to some other obscenely-expensive piece of audiophile p0rn.  It is your _duty_ to inform us poorer Head-fiers how it sounds


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> I use simple shoes polish cloth from Grand Hyatt , to avoid scratches on my Theorem


 
  
 I hope you didn't throw away your shoes from here.


----------



## buruma

...


----------



## rudi0504

mython said:


> Rudi, you crack me up - I always laugh at how much uber-expensive gear you have. I should be envious, but I'm really not - I just find it funny (in a nice way)
> 
> 
> BTW, I shall expect you to purchase a Calyx-M and connect it, in some way, to some other obscenely-expensive piece of audiophile p0rn.  It is your _duty_ to inform us poorer Head-fiers how it sounds :wink_face:




Thank you for your recommendation 
I am watching calyx M the lowest price 
This week end my friend want loan to me his high end DAC calyx femto 
Base on this calyx femto the vendor make calyx M dap 
I want pair with my CD player from April music Stello cda 500 how are these two Korean product sound ?



dminor said:


> I hope you didn't throw away your shoes from here.




I can through away my shoes during I stay there , because with hotel sandal I can not walk around the hotel


----------



## rudi0504

buruma said:


> iPhone 5s
> iDSD
> apple cck custom mod version.




What kind of cck mod is there make for DSD file ?


----------



## buruma

...


----------



## Sorensiim

buruma said:


> I've used apple cck lightning cable.
> It is just prototype.
> _*I am going to make it again for selling.*_
> (next version will be make ABS plastic)


 
 Apple lawsuit in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## bmichels

sorensiim said:


> Apple lawsuit in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## bmichels

My next set-up
  
 The Calyx *M* will fit perfectly attached to my TU-05 tube amp    Perfect size !
  
  
*Let's just hope that the famous "Calyx M" Line-Out is really really "clean"*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 It will favorably replace in this "source" role my RWAK100, and the system will still fit inside my transportable Audio case (Calyx + TU-05 + TH-900 + Chargers/cables)..


----------



## BucketInABucket

sorensiim said:


> Apple lawsuit in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## esmBOS

sorensiim said:


> Apple lawsuit in 3, 2, 1...


 
 And Head-fi ban in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## SkyBleu

esmbos said:


> And Head-fi ban in 3, 2, 1...



And back on topic in 3, 2, 1...

MEElectronics Atlas Carbon + Sansa Clip Zip


----------



## AnakChan

esmbos said:


> And Head-fi ban in 3, 2, 1...


Not prior to confiscation of all his audio gear !!


----------



## buruma

how can I withdrawl head-fi org?
I just want to quit this community..


----------



## DR650SE

buruma said:


> how can I withdrawl head-fi org?
> I just want to quit this community..




Stop coming? 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## H20Fidelity

buruma said:


> how can I withdrawl head-fi org?
> I just want to quit this community..




Don't worry, that feeling goes away in an hour or two. It's just wallet remorse. Before you know it you'll be back lining up your next unneeded purchase!. Enjoy the remorse while It lasts, then it's back in the head-fi saddle! *yeee haar*


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

h20fidelity said:


> Don't worry, that feeling goes away in an hour or two. It's just wallet remorse. Before you know it you'll be back lining up your next unneeded purchase!. Enjoy the remorse while It lasts, then it's back in the head-fi saddle! *yeee haar*




If i start to form a little apathy towards music but havr more concern about gear and file format, is that a good sign to quit?


----------



## H20Fidelity

cosmicholyghost said:


> If i start to form a little apathy towards music but havr more concern about gear and file format, is that a good sign to quit?




Definitely not! Possibly when you start decrypting the frequency range of every instrument in a track simultaneously. Only then shoukd you seriously consider leaving.


----------



## audionewbi

I came on head fi because i wanted to purchase an amp for er4s, it was the minibox+ and now.....


----------



## SkyBleu

audionewbi said:


> I came on head fi because i wanted to purchase an amp for er4s, it was the minibox+ and now.....



Sir, I'm afraid you're in too deep.


----------



## singleended58

skybleu said:


> Sir, I'm afraid you're in too deep.




Yeah! And your wallet could be burned!


----------



## Sorensiim

5 years ago I bought a used set of Ultrasone HFI-680. Sure, it was a lot of money, but then I would be set, that would be it. A few months later, a "friend" said they'd get even better if I added an amp and suggested I checked out the buy & sell section here on Head-Fi... 
  
 I should have taken up cocaine instead, that would have been much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## gamefreak054

The set up I have been taking to school. Very happy with the overall SQ, not as good as my amp when I am at home. The plug length is slightly annoying, and they definitely do not look the coolest. I am decently more productive at doing my homework though. There was a guy in the computer lab the other day who sounded like he was going to die from the cold he had. Glad I had my cans with me.


----------



## DMinor

Cocaine may well be the killer of that NTS disease.


----------



## Sorensiim

dminor said:


> Cocaine may well be the killer of that NTS disease.


 
 You know how much I rant and rave on an average day... Imagine my rants on coke. Somebody would probably shoot me just to shut me up.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's a better shot of my higher end pairings. I'm still not completely happy with it personally (although close). Both DAP / IEM are great sounding paired with correct synergy, though these two aren't extracting the most they can from each other. It still sounds (pretty darn good with the right tracks,) though not excelling to my expectations. I've heard each perform better in different configurations. I'm hoping X5 brings something to the table.

 Studio V 3rd Anv / original 1Plus2 / Tralucent silver cable. 






 I actually enjoy this very much. The Dunu DN-1000 paired with Sansa Zip. There's something about putting these two together.


----------



## BucketInABucket

sorensiim said:


> You know how much I rant and rave on an average day... Imagine my rants on coke. Somebody would probably shoot me just to shut me up.



What about coke combined with coffee in which the water has been replaced with red bull?


----------



## calipilot227

bucketinabucket said:


> What about coke combined with coffee in which the water has been replaced with red bull?


----------



## unkle

h20fidelity said:


> I actually enjoy this very much. The Dunu DN-1000 paired with Sansa Zip. There's something about putting these two together.


 
  

  
 Same here but paired with HA-FX700


----------



## DMinor

TBH, after hanging around with HF for a while this place is more entertaining to me than the driving force for upgrading gears. I wouldn't miss a bit if the HF is gone as long as my music is around. Just saying ..... thanks head-fi ...  without you I wouldn't have the fun from diy or a 256GB CF rockboxed DMod.


----------



## deltasun

Just got my Sansa Clip+ 8GB. Just on its own, not sounding great but I bought it to be paired. I'll be looking at past posts for some ideas from the wealth of information in this site, and particularly this thread.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Having fun comparing some iems


----------



## DMinor

Is there a 'theory" that dap kept cool (e.g. in AC temperature) sounds better than say room temperature in humid and hot climate?


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## zeppu08

Question here.. I got an ipod 5.5 U2 edition.. Any dac+amp or dac/amp set up that could be nice pairing to these? M100 headphones used.. Thinking of these set up..


1) ipod > CLAS + ?? Amp > m100
2) ipod > JDS labs C5D (dac/amp) > m100
3) ipod > HP-P1 > m100
4) ipod > verza > m100

Or any more suggestions? 

What im up here is that the dac part that can bypass the ipod's dac.. Clarity,big sound stage and isolation is my preference for bass can be on the amp right?.. File format mostly used is MP3.. 

Hope you guys can guide me...


----------



## AustinValentine

zeppu08 said:


> Question here.. I got an ipod 5.5 U2 edition.. Any dac+amp or dac/amp set up that could be nice pairing to these? M100 headphones used.. Thinking of these set up..
> 
> 
> 1) ipod > CLAS + ?? Amp > m100
> ...


 
  
 ipod > Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII > m100, I like this setup just as much as I did my Verza. Actually, probably a bit more than with the Verza.


----------



## deltasun

austinvalentine said:


> ipod > Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII > m100, I like this setup just as much as I did my Verza. Actually, probably a bit more than with the Verza.




How did that set up compare to the FiiO's?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

zeppu08 said:


> Question here.. I got an ipod 5.5 U2 edition.. Any dac+amp or dac/amp set up that could be nice pairing to these? M100 headphones used.. Thinking of these set up..
> 
> 
> 1) ipod > CLAS + ?? Amp > m100
> ...


ipod 5Gs usually dont work with DAC/AMPs.

( i owned the hpp1, and own the hifi-m8).


----------



## zeppu08

expatinjapan said:


> ipod 5Gs usually dont work with DAC/AMPs.
> 
> ( i owned the hpp1, and own the hifi-m8).




OUCH! Yah just read it a while ago while im researching.. It should be a 6th gen and above ipod.. Wew what to do now.? Grrr.. Get a better DAP?


----------



## calipilot227

Dear God...


----------



## DMinor

Hey here is another shot of the 256GB CF Rockboxed DMod for those who love to see it ....


----------



## lee730

SE5 with S-mod and Triad L3 via pure silver RCA to 3.5 cable.


----------



## spkrs01

audionewbi said:


> Off topic but have you had the chance to test out the C4?


 
  

  
 The C4 is actually a great sounding DAP if it did not have all it's quirks..........being the huge electronic tizz/ pop between tracks on high rez files, and it's with hi rez files that the C4 really shines sonically. The fact it keeps crashing on class 10 sd cards, and I was advised to use slower cards.
  
 I did not bother and have a spanking new C4 with about 5 hours usage. I just switched it on again after a good year, and it still have full charge, may start listening again via the 6.3mm plug of course


----------



## zeppu08

dminor said:


> Hey here is another shot of the 256GB CF Rockboxed DMod for those who love to see it ....




Hi dminor..i have an ipod 5.5g classic (U2 edition) dont want to waste my ipod but what you think is the best solution when i make it imod.. Im thinking w/c is better, RWA copper or crystal silver? And can you tell me what dac+amp or dac/amp set up will really fit it.. Really new in modding.. Hope you can help me..thanks!

Btw im using m100 headphones.. And a shure 215SE for iem..


----------



## audionewbi

spkrs01 said:


> The C4 is actually a great sounding DAP if it did not have all it's quirks..........being the huge electronic tizz/ pop between tracks on high rez files, and it's with hi rez files that the C4 really shines sonically. The fact it keeps crashing on class 10 sd cards, and I was advised to use slower cards.
> 
> I did not bother and have a spanking new C4 with about 5 hours usage. I just switched it on again after a good year, and it still have full charge, may start listening again via the 6.3mm plug of course


 
 Thanks for that, seems like my unit has a faulty battery. It is a pretty good sounding gear. I like it specially using the Jazz EQ. Now days we can always find a cheap external power supply to extended the battery life. The DAP doesnt need any amping in my ear (for most stuff) so we can just a cheap battery pack for it. 
  
 The pop sound can be eliminated if once has the patient to use foobar and make a large single file with a cue file. I am going to test it soon but individual song do make a pop sound that gets annoying for classical music.


----------



## SkyBleu

Same rig; Different Picture.
Mad Dogs w/ Comfort Strap & Alpha Pads + DX50 + Portable V4


----------



## doublea71

skybleu said:


> Same rig; Different Picture.
> Mad Dogs w/ Comfort Strap & Alpha Pads + DX50 + Portable V4


 

 Where'd you get the comfort strap? Looks plush - is it real leather?


----------



## shureThing




----------



## SkyBleu

doublea71 said:


> Where'd you get the comfort strap? Looks plush - is it real leather?



This was the one I bought: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190825064042?

Plush? Very. It sure does add more comfort over the comfort strap that was already there. I saw this in the MD thread and I had to try it.

Real leather? No, but hey...what does it matter if it does its job just fine?


----------



## H20Fidelity

shurething said:


>


 


 I tweaked your photo for you. 




  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fiascogarcia

zeppu08 said:


> OUCH! Yah just read it a while ago while im researching.. It should be a 6th gen and above ipod.. Wew what to do now.? Grrr.. Get a better DAP?


 
 Or you can get a great amp and connect directly.  I have a 5.5 and a 7th gen with a CLAS.  The 5.5 sounds almost as good with my amp as the 7th gen/CLAS.  Lots of people still really like the smooth sound of the Wolfson chips in the 5th gen's(also in the original CLAS), as do I.  BTW, I tried it and the 5th gen definitely does not work properly with a CLAS.


----------



## shureThing

How'd you do that?
  
 Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> I tweaked your photo for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelo898

dminor said:


> Is there a 'theory" that dap kept cool (e.g. in AC temperature) sounds better than say room temperature in humid and hot climate?


 

 if this is true, every hifiman hm901 owner is hearing bad music


----------



## H20Fidelity

I use a selection of tools on photoshop to dodge out the background, then fine tune the subject with some added vibrance and a fraction more saturation. Finally sharpening the subject. The whiter the background is to begin with easier makes my job. Also darker subjects have a lot more tolerance to work with. Hence why your black clip zip and Etymotic were easy to do in about 5-6 minutes.


----------



## TekeRugburn

clip zip > ibasso T3D > audio-technica CKS1000


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Cowon iaudio 10, FiiO e12, Moon Lunar Princess 3.5-3.5


----------



## rudi0504

My friend like my set up 

Source : iPhone 4 s mod
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo original 
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet 
Headphone : Alpha Dog 3 D printed 

Sound Quality : the best set up for Alpha Dog with 3 D printed 

High : very detail , clear and clean , very good clarity 
Mid : very clean and clear natural mid 
Bass : very good impact , very fast bass response and clean 
Separation : very good separation , that we can hear the instrument placement more accurate 
Soundstage : wide and depth for close headphone 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Here's a better shot of my higher end pairings. I'm still not completely happy with it personally (although close). Both DAP / IEM are great sounding paired with correct synergy, though these two aren't extracting the most they can from each other. It still sounds (pretty darn good with the right tracks,) though not excelling to my expectations. I've heard each perform better in different configurations. I'm hoping X5 brings something to the table.
> 
> 
> Studio V 3rd Anv / original 1Plus2 / Tralucent silver cable.
> ...




Your pictures are the best quality in this thread


----------



## H20Fidelity

Naw, thanks Rudi, my photos are highly edited though There some good naturals out there better than me.


----------



## skalkman

rudi0504 said:


> Your pictures are the best quality in this thread


 
 There's a lot of people who got pretty good images all over this forum, it's just that nobody gives two strawberries about image quality in general these days.


----------



## lee730

Or quality period ... It's generally about outter appearances and quantity more than anything else. A huge popularity contest.


----------



## doublea71

How about a portable gear picture thread for photography buffs? As in no cell phone/tablet/bad images? Maybe have a monthly contest, set up a poll to vote on the best pics....the winner gets...well, maybe a pat on the back. Sort of like the no words/just one pic thread so as to avoid blathering on about stuff that doesn't matter except info on how the pic was taken...just a thought. All I have is a Canon S100, so I won't be winning anything, though it does well for a point and shoot.


----------



## Varoudis

rudi0504 said:


> My friend like my set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s mod


 
  
 What is this iphone4s Mod??


----------



## mrAdrian

doublea71 said:


> How about a portable gear picture thread for photography buffs? As in no cell phone/tablet/bad images? Maybe have a monthly contest, set up a poll to vote on the best pics....the winner gets...well, maybe a pat on the back. Sort of like the no words/just one pic thread so as to avoid blathering on about stuff that doesn't matter except info on how the pic was taken...just a thought. All I have is a Canon S100, so I won't be winning anything, though it does well for a point and shoot.


 
  
 Bring it on.
  
 Canon 450D ready to roll!


----------



## doublea71

UM Miracles + J3. Camera is a Canon S110 - pretty good for a point and shoot.


----------



## skalkman

Two quick snaps of the gear i use.


----------



## doublea71

Very nice, Skalkman.


----------



## rudi0504

varoudis said:


> What is this iphone4s Mod??




My friend done the mod for my iPhone 4 s 
Like anybody else done in their Ipod classic mod , nothing new 
What he mod , I really do not know , I know the sq different is in better way 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

doublea71 said:


> UM Miracles + J3. Camera is a Canon S110 - pretty good for a point and shoot.




Very nice pictures , very sharp and detail 
I use only my iPad to make fastest way to share on head Fi


----------



## rudi0504

skalkman said:


> Two quick snaps of the gear i use.




Very good pictures 
Pictures are more important than thousand words


----------



## deltasun

rudi0504 said:


> My friend like my set up
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s mod
> Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo original
> ...




Hey Rudi, so better than just the 720?


----------



## redstar

More photos please skalkman


----------



## DMinor

Seeing the pics for the J3 reminds me how far I have come along to this infamous 256GB CF Rockboxed DMod. J3 was the only non iDevice I had owned. That colored sounding was almost unbearable to my ears.


----------



## esmBOS

Really nice to see that the DT770's are getting some love once again! Great set of affordable phones! Sooooo close to 10k posts now! Who will get it?


----------



## Hijodelbrx

I only lurk on this thread but it seems like the 10k should be hit by Mr. Rudi as 90% of the posts are his!


----------



## thug behram

skalkman said:


> Two quick snaps of the gear i use.




What's the iem ?


----------



## jamato8

thug behram said:


> What's the iem ?


 
 In the ear monitor (in the ear canal). Much like the one in the last image right above your post. They fit in the ear rather than a monitor that is positioned in an enclosure outside of the ear canal.


----------



## emusic13

thug behram said:


> What's the iem ?


 
 Its an InEar Stagediver 2


----------



## esuhgb

jamato8 said:


> In the ear monitor (in the ear canal). Much like the one in the last image right above your post. They fit in the ear rather than a monitor that is positioned in an enclosure outside of the ear canal.


 
  
  


thug behram said:


> What's the iem ?


 
 I think he's ask the model of the iem and not what iem stands for. Its the German InEar stage diver 2.


----------



## keepitsimple

@Rudi .I may have missed your post but have you tried Hugo with your apple products


----------



## thug behram

Lol yeah guys. Thanks.


----------



## kazuya95

My setup:

Source: Ibasso DX100
Amplifier: Portaphile 627X
Interconnect : Minor Audio mini to mini silver cryo
Headphone: Grado PS1000 / ATH-W3000ANV


The combo sounds great with the PS1000.


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## mrAdrian

tekerugburn said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Does the E12 bring improvements over the X5?


----------



## TekeRugburn

mradrian said:


> Does the E12 bring improvements over the X5?


 
  
 i cant say for sure yet as I just paired them today.  It definitely helps on the harder to driver cans....but other than that I'm not sure.  Its the E12DIY w/ LM49720 opamp.... its my favorite opamp with it so far.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

HM901 (minibox) > C435 (001)


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> HM901 (minibox) > C435 (001)




Congrats George for your new C 435


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats George for your new C 435




Thanks Rudi

After I saw your 335, i decided i must get transparent ciem


----------



## farhangleo

iPod Classic 7th gen -> RSA SR71A -> HD600


----------



## stuartfang

farhangleo said:


> iPod Classic 7th gen -> RSA SR71A -> HD600


 
  
 I don't understand portable rigs with an open-backed headphones. It just doesn't make any sense. When I hear portable rig i think commuters and students that need the noise reduction/isolation, those who don't want their music to be shared, and lastly just something more compact and easier to store and take less space in a container or bag.
  
_I  mean_, good luck with taking a pair of HD600's everywhere you go without annoying people around you with your music and damaging your hearing with unnecessarily loud volumes. I see some great portable rig pictures on this thread, but every now and then I see some one with open back headphones. Seriously, go post that kinda' rig somewhere else.


----------



## miceblue

stuartfang said:


> farhangleo said:
> 
> 
> > iPod Classic 7th gen -> RSA SR71A -> HD600
> ...



That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## farhangleo

Well the reason behind portable rigs is having the freedom to carry your music with you, not only in different rooms of your own house but also in other quite locations like hotel rooms. You would look like a complete lunatic if you commuted with such gear. I wouldn't want to be tied down to one room of my house with a giant amp and dac.


----------



## esmBOS

stuartfang said:


> I don't understand portable rigs with an open-backed headphones. It just doesn't make any sense. When I hear portable rig i think commuters and students that need the noise reduction/isolation, those who don't want their music to be shared, and lastly just something more compact and easier to store and take less space in a container or bag.
> 
> _I  mean_, good luck with taking a pair of HD600's everywhere you go without annoying people around you with your music and damaging your hearing with unnecessarily loud volumes. I see some great portable rig pictures on this thread, but every now and then I see some one with open back headphones. Seriously, go post that kinda' rig somewhere else.


 
 A wee bit harsh now aren't we? After all, it's called "Pictures of Your Portable Rig (part XVI)", not "Pictures of Your Portable Commuting Rig (part I)". As farhangleo stated above, the applications for a portable rig can be much more than just when on the go.

 edit: Btw guys, IT'S OVER 10000!!!!


----------



## farhangleo

Also,who on earth would listen to hi res audio on a commute. I mean have you ever used the bus or train? If you have then you know no matter how high end or isolating your gear is, It will still sound like rubbish. So keep your condescending thoughts to your self.


----------



## miceblue

farhangleo said:


> Also,who on earth would listen to hi res audio on a commute. I mean have you ever used the bus or train? If you have then you know no matter how high end or isolating your gear is, It will still sound like rubbish. So keep your condescending thoughts to your self.



Well HD music is typically a different master from the CD counterpart, so there's a reason why I have that stuff on my portable setup. I'm too lazy to down-convert, and it's not space efficient in my current setup.

And yes I can hear the differences between the CD master and the HD master of some albums on my portable rig, in the noisy public bus I ride every weekday.


----------



## farhangleo

miceblue said:


> Well HD music is typically a different master from the CD counterpart, so there's a reason why I have that stuff on my portable setup. I'm too lazy to down-convert, and it's not space efficient in my current setup.
> 
> And yes I can hear the differences between the CD master and the HD master of some albums on my portable rig, in the noisy public bus I ride every weekday.


 

 I'm not saying that you can't hear the difference. I just think that it makes more sense to use a portable rig with open headphones in a quiet environment over using an expensive portable rig in a noisy environment.


----------



## farhangleo

stuartfang said:


> I don't understand portable rigs with an open-backed headphones. It just doesn't make any sense. When I hear portable rig i think commuters and students that need the noise reduction/isolation, those who don't want their music to be shared, and lastly just something more compact and easier to store and take less space in a container or bag.
> 
> _I  mean_, good luck with taking a pair of HD600's everywhere you go without annoying people around you with your music and damaging your hearing with unnecessarily loud volumes. I see some great portable rig pictures on this thread, but every now and then I see some one with open back headphones. Seriously, go post that kinda' rig somewhere else.


 

 You do realize that most good portable headphone amps are designed to drive orthodynamic and high impedance dynamic driver headphones. How many high impedance, closed back headphones or planar magnetic headphones do you know of? A couple from Fostex maybe? If portable rigs weren't intended to be used with high impedance open back headphones, then portable amps with gains of over 12 wouldn't exist. Surely you don't need powerful portable amps for your 16-32 ohm headphones. An amp with a gain of 3 would probably blow your head off with such cans.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

farhangleo said:


> Well the reason behind portable rigs is having the freedom to carry your music with you, not only in different rooms of your own house but also in other quite locations like hotel rooms. You would look like a complete lunatic if you commuted with such gear. I wouldn't want to be tied down to one room of my house with a giant amp and dac.


 
  
 Ever been to Japan?  Your rig would look quite normal on the streets of Tokyo...


----------



## longbowbbs

Being on the road 3-4 nights per week for work, I can tell you that I run my HP-P1/IPC/HD650's all the time in my hotel room.


----------



## Punnisher

stuartfang said:


> I don't understand portable rigs with an open-backed headphones. It just doesn't make any sense. When I hear portable rig i think commuters and students that need the noise reduction/isolation, those who don't want their music to be shared, and lastly just something more compact and easier to store and take less space in a container or bag.
> 
> _I  mean_, good luck with taking a pair of HD600's everywhere you go without annoying people around you with your music and damaging your hearing with unnecessarily loud volumes. I see some great portable rig pictures on this thread, but every now and then I see some one with open back headphones. Seriously, go post that kinda' rig somewhere else.


 
 Telling people to post elsewhere just because they have a different preference isn't exactly mature. Have you ever thought that some people use their portable rigs in a different manner than you? Some use them around the house when they don't want to be tied to their desktop rig. Some use them in quiet areas at work or school like an office or study room. Some use them in hotel rooms after traveling on the job. Some take these rigs to headphone meetups so they can enjoy their full-size cans on the go.
  
 Please, before you chastise your fellow headphone enthusiasts, remember that everyone has a different philosophy. None of these philosophies are "incorrect" and all are welcome here.
  
 With that said, here is a rig of mine from long ago. Notice the removable single-entry cable.


----------



## farhangleo

Neat rig you have there. I had a similar setup back in the day, except that I had a diy cmoy amp and a pair of Grado sr80s. Well I actually blew out one of the drivers as a result of a diy mishap. I've moved on since then.


----------



## DR650SE

Here's my portable rig. 5.5G iMod Used in and around my house, hotel, office. With open back headphones. DT880s 250ohm. 128GB SD card, plenty of lossless music. I see nothing wrong with it.  sounds awesome. 







Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeDoe

farhangleo said:


> You do realize that most good portable headphone amps are designed to drive orthodynamic and high impedance dynamic driver headphones. How many high impedance, closed back headphones or planar magnetic headphones do you know of? A couple from Fostex maybe? If portable rigs weren't intended to be used with high impedance open back headphones, then portable amps with gains of over 12 wouldn't exist. Surely you don't need powerful portable amps for your 16-32 ohm headphones. An amp with a gain of 3 would probably blow your head off with such cans.




Even with low impedance portable cans, most will agree that adding some extra power will improve sound quality. Whether it be by lowering the noise floor, or just feeding some extra current to flesh out details or smooth the treble, the components in a portable amp or DAC will usually improve the sound straight from a portable player.


----------



## stuartfang

punnisher said:


> Telling people to post elsewhere just because they have a different preference isn't exactly mature. Have you ever thought that some people use their portable rigs in a different manner than you? Some use them around the house when they don't want to be tied to their desktop rig. Some use them in quiet areas at work or school like an office or study room. Some use them in hotel rooms after traveling on the job. Some take these rigs to headphone meetups so they can enjoy their full-size cans on the go.
> 
> Please, before you chastise your fellow headphone enthusiasts, remember that everyone has a different philosophy. None of these philosophies are "incorrect" and all are welcome here.
> 
> With that said, here is a rig of mine from long ago. Notice the removable single-entry cable.


 
  
 Wouldn't most people that have traveling jobs just bring their laptop instead? So why not take a picture of one's laptop connected to a portable amp with your choice of open-back headphones instead? That would make much more sense to me personally. I mean, I was just confused and didn't mean to sound condescending or harsh at all. Maybe the last sentence, but don't take it too much out of context. I honestly thought it was for commuting/public uses due to the iPod. I didn't and wouldn't make a post like that to pictures with open-backed headphones connected to a laptop, for obvious reasons.
  
 So, I apologize if people misunderstood or took my post harshly/condescending. I really am sorry, truly from the bottom of my heart.
  
 I mean if farhangleo posted the picture with his laptop instead of the iPod classic, I would have known and understand it was for environments/situations like that. Honestly there is no need for 7 or 8 posts of attacking my post which was out of mere confusion (and some frustration).


----------



## stuartfang

farhangleo said:


> Also,who on earth would listen to hi res audio on a commute. I mean have you ever used the bus or train? If you have then you know no matter how high end or isolating your gear is, It will still sound like rubbish. So keep your condescending thoughts to your self.


 
  
 That is not true. Why would you ask if I ever used the bus or train? You're the one sounding harsh and quoting and replying to my post three times. Have you ever tried a high-end IEM, or a CIEM or a high-end IEM with custom molded ear tips? I assure you the results do not sound like rubbish on trains, busses, or airplanes. I am not judging you for your setup, just explain to me the fact that you use it in other rooms and etc. and I'll get it. No need for the consecutive quoting and attacks.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks Rudi
> 
> After I saw your 335, i decided i must get transparent ciem




Yes transparant is The best , you can see how beautiful workmanship Fitear is


----------



## Varoudis

dr650se said:


> Here's my portable rig. 5.5G iMod Used in and around my house, hotel, office. With open back headphones. DT880s 250ohm. 128GB SD card, plenty of lossless music. I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How fast is your read/write in the SD? I have a Kingston 128 sd in my rock boxed 5th and the write speed is hopeless.. no more than 2MByte/s


----------



## DR650SE

Yea read and write is pretty bad on mine. I think it's the iPods limit.. Been a while since I transferred music. @DMinor might have a better idea. He's using a 256GB CF card. May be a bit faster. And to him CF sounds better than SD card. I'd love to try it. And 256GB capacity would be awesome. Oh and I'm pairing my 5.5G iMod with a Fiio E17 amp and a silver LOD with no caps. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## awry

dr650se said:


> Yea read and write is pretty bad on mine. I think it's the iPods limit.. Been a while since I transferred music. @DMinor might have a better idea. He's using a 256GB CF card. May be a bit faster. And to him CF sounds better than SD card. I'd love to try it. And 256GB capacity would be awesome. Oh and I'm pairing my 5.5G iMod with a Fiio E17 amp and a silver LOD with no caps.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


 
 Wait, no caps? You mean the caps are in the iMod right? Can't be cap-less.


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> Yea read and write is pretty bad on mine. I think it's the iPods limit.. Been a while since I transferred music. @DMinor might have a better idea. He's using a 256GB CF card. May be a bit faster. And to him CF sounds better than SD card. I'd love to try it. And 256GB capacity would be awesome. Oh and I'm pairing my 5.5G iMod with a Fiio E17 amp and a silver LOD with no caps.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


 
  
 My 256GB CF writes at 12 mb/s in disk mode enabled in apple's OF. It writes at 8 mb/s from Rockbox.
  
 Yes to my ears the CF sounds better (to my surprise) than the SDXC on these DMod's. The CF sounds more dynamic with better imaging.
  
 If you are not aware, the UHA-6S.MK2 amp has a specially designed servo circuit which can compensate the 1500 mV dc (from ipod lod without caps). The UHA does not have any dc blocking caps.


----------



## jazzman7

dr650se said:


> Here's my portable rig. 5.5G iMod Used in and around my house, hotel, office. With open back headphones. DT880s 250ohm. 128GB SD card, plenty of lossless music. I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Have you tried other amps besides the E17?  
  
 I like the E17 but don't like the button placement.  The top rubber band has to go somewhere and often ends up covering the Menu button on the E17.


----------



## Turrican2

portable but strictly for indoor use!
  
 Ipad 3 playing dff's via Onko HF Player -> iDSD -> RSA Protector - balanced out --> toxic Silver Poison -> HE-500 = Lovely!!!


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> My 256GB CF writes at 12 mb/s in disk mode enabled in apple's OF. It writes at 8 mb/s from Rockbox.
> 
> Yes to my ears the CF sounds better (to my surprise) than the SDXC on these DMod's. The CF sounds more dynamic with better imaging.
> 
> If you are not aware, the UHA-6S.MK2 amp has a specially designed servo circuit which can compensate the 1500 mV dc (from ipod lod without caps). The UHA does not have any dc blocking caps.




ARE WE really talking about the same sequence of bits sounding different on an sd vs a cf card?!?

Lol i dont even have the will to present the facts

Ps: or maybe i have misunderstood?


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


> ARE WE really talking about the same sequence of bits sounding different on an sd vs a cf card?!?
> 
> Lol i dont even have the will to present the facts
> 
> Ps: or maybe i have misunderstood?


 
  
 Yeah we shouldn't derail this thread and just drop that discussion. But to make a point tho, I don't give a damn about anything else other than my ears when it comes to this hobby.


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> Yeah we shouldn't derail this thread and just drop that discussion. But to make a point tho, I don't give a damn about anything else other than my ears when it comes to this hobby.




I will agree on your last sentence! Its all about the neurones


----------



## longbowbbs

Here is a hotel update....HP-P1/IPC 7G/HD650's with Toxic Cables Silver Poison's


----------



## farhangleo

stuartfang said:


> That is not true. Why would you ask if I ever used the bus or train? You're the one sounding harsh and quoting and replying to my post three times. Have you ever tried a high-end IEM, or a CIEM or a high-end IEM with custom molded ear tips? I assure you the results do not sound like rubbish on trains, busses, or airplanes. I am not judging you for your setup, just explain to me the fact that you use it in other rooms and etc. and I'll get it. No need for the consecutive quoting and attacks.


 

 I apologize for quoting you consecutively. I just couldn't understand why someone would react so violently to another persons music preferences. Well anyway, lets just get past this and carry on with the thread. No hard feelings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## stuartfang

farhangleo said:


> I apologize for quoting you consecutively. I just couldn't understand why someone would react so violently to another persons music preferences. Well anyway, lets just get past this and carry on with the thread. No hard feelings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not a problem at all, I am sorry too about the post. It was really just a silly misunderstanding blown out of proportion!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Love my Parterre's!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

No they are not mine, I just want to share the pics (actually one of them is belong to Rudi)


----------



## miceblue

Wow, those look very artistic! I like it.


----------



## DR650SE

jazzman7 said:


> dr650se said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my portable rig. 5.5G iMod Used in and around my house, hotel, office. With open back headphones. DT880s 250ohm. 128GB SD card, plenty of lossless music. I see nothing wrong with it.
> ...




@DMinor I'm going to look into that amp and when I get some extra money I will be purchasing it. 

I'm eventually going to hit the same amp DMinor suggested and the one he uses. But you are 100% right. The rubber bands and button placement is bad. Either the Ipod screen or buttons get covered up. 

What attracted me to the Fiio E17 was the ability to equalize the bass AND treble. I enjoy a bump in the treble more than bass. 


Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR650SE

awry said:


> dr650se said:
> 
> 
> > Yea read and write is pretty bad on mine. I think it's the iPods limit.. Been a while since I transferred music. @DMinor might have a better idea. He's using a 256GB CF card. May be a bit faster. And to him CF sounds better than SD card. I'd love to try it. And 256GB capacity would be awesome. Oh and I'm pairing my 5.5G iMod with a Fiio E17 amp and a silver LOD with no caps.
> ...




I believe there are DC blocking caps bolt into the Fiio E17. The iMod is cap-less. I do have an ALO copper 18 LOD with caps. But I am using an all silver wire LOD with no caps direct to the E17.






Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBoySimran

dr650se said:


> I believe there are DC blocking caps bolt into the Fiio E17. The iMod is cap-less. I do have an ALO copper 18 LOD with caps. *But I am using an all silver wire LOD with no caps direct to the E17.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since, almost all amps have some kind of DC blocking caps, so doesn't this render the ALO Audio Copper 18 LOD useless ??!! Or maybe....even more constrictions in the audio path ??! >>because of DC blocking caps in the LOD and then again in the amp>>
  
 Would you care to elaborate the differences b/w using a silver LOD (without caps) and the ALO Copper 18 LOD (with caps), from your imod to the E17, in terms of SQ?


----------



## Varoudis

badboysimran said:


> Since, almost all amps have some kind of DC blocking caps, so doesn't this render the ALO Audio Copper 18 LOD useless ??!! Or even maybe....more constrictions in the audio path ??! >>because of DC blocking caps in the LOD and then again in the amp>>




Not 'almost all' at all!! 

Both the quickstep and c5d that I have dont have!


----------



## BadBoySimran

varoudis said:


> Not 'almost all' at all!!
> 
> Both the quickstep and c5d that I have dont have!


 
 Ohh, I see.
 Thanks for the info...I reckon I was ill-informed then>
  
 But, it seems that amps with DC blocking caps, like the E17, are able to accept the "pure" Line-Out signal from an imod (without caps) without the need of a special LOD...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

miceblue said:


> Wow, those look very artistic! I like it.


 

 haha, yes. they remind me of those Wolf Eyes cassettes on http://americantapes.bigcartel.com/
  
 pretty cool.


----------



## beemarman

My portable setup. Loving the Roxanne


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

fiascogarcia said:


> Love my Parterre's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love my Parterre also. A French head-fier informed me that  "Parterre" means "Front Row" in French.
 May I know which whiplash are you using? I presume they improve the sound over the stock 001...


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


> No they are not mine, I just want to share the pics (actually one of them is belong to Rudi)




Thank you Nico for sharing 
I am falling in love with the Ko Jo Km 01 Tsugaru Blue special edition 
I merited Tsugaru Blue directly and divorce my Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition 
But don't worry my friend directly merry my Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition , because so beautiful my Ko Jo KM 01 Brass edition , within 10 minute already gone


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box Ko Jo KM 01 Tsugaru Blue edition 











My ex Ko Jo KM 01 brass limited edition is gone now . I miss you my dear Ko Jo


----------



## rudi0504

The best joint venture between Japan and USA 

Source : iPhone 5s USA version 
Dac : cypher labs Class Solo Original USA 
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Tsugaru Blue limited edition japan 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 Japan 
Cable : lightning to USA japan 
 Mini to mini Indonesia 

Sound quality : the best set up for my Th 900
High : more sparkle and very clean and clear 
Mid : Ko Jo strong point mid like tube with more clarity 
bass : very clean and detail 
Separation : very good that we can hear the individual instrument more clear 
Soundstage : wider and deeper than my Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition 

IMO


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Its a shame that beautiful paint job on the Kojo will never see the light of day again...
  
 I do understand why you wrap up your gear Rudi.  But I would want that amp to be seen...


----------



## Advert

long time no see om Rudi
 already use kojo special edition!!! great! hahahaha
  
 im going to jakarta on march (mook headphone festival), hope you could bring the "new kojo" there
 hahahahaha id like to hear it with piano forte


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Its a shame that beautiful paint job on the Kojo will never see the light of day again...
> 
> I do understand why you wrap up your gear Rudi.  But I would want that amp to be seen...




Yes I am so sorry Jeff , it can not be naked , like my previous Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition , because I take care so good with very good cloth , it naked still beautiful .
That's why it is only 10 minute somebody merry my Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition 
Look like brand new no scratch on the body


----------



## rudi0504

advert said:


> long time no see om Rudi
> already use kojo special edition!!! great! hahahaha
> 
> im going to jakarta on march (mook headphone festival), hope you could bring the "new kojo" there
> hahahahaha id like to hear it with piano forte




Thank you Ostin 

You will love this Tsugaru Ko Jo KM 01 , is more clarity like mountain water 
, better separation , 3 D soundstage from small amp


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> Wow, those look very artistic! I like it.







cosmicholyghost said:


> haha, yes. they remind me of those Wolf Eyes cassettes on http://americantapes.bigcartel.com/
> 
> pretty cool.




It is very beautiful Art for headphone amp like Jewell 
The inner beauty is also excellent , better clarity and better separation and more 3D presentation than my previous Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition 
Minus only the high rice 97.700 yen


----------



## redstar

beemarman said:


> My portable setup. Loving the Roxanne




I would love to see this strapped together, it looks like a perfect size match, whick AK is the Dap?
How chunky is this setup


----------



## skalkman

redstar said:


> I would love to see this strapped together, it looks like a perfect size match, whick AK is the Dap?


 
 Looks like a 120 to me.


----------



## beemarman

skalkman said:


> Looks like a 120 to me.


 
 yes its the AK120


----------



## fiascogarcia

cosmicholyghost said:


> I love my Parterre also. A French head-fier informed me that  "Parterre" means "Front Row" in French.
> May I know which whiplash are you using? I presume they improve the sound over the stock 001...


 
 Duplicate post.


----------



## fiascogarcia

cosmicholyghost said:


> I love my Parterre also. A French head-fier informed me that  "Parterre" means "Front Row" in French.
> May I know which whiplash are you using? I presume they improve the sound over the stock 001...


 
  
 Front row seems very appropriate.  Cable definitely provides a more full sound without reducing the clarity and airiness of the Parterre, and provides a little more extension on the highs without sibilance.  I was also surprised by the extended bass, unexpected from a silver cable.  It is an 8 conductor TWag v3.


----------



## esmBOS

redstar said:


> I would love to see this strapped together, it looks like a perfect size match, whick AK is the Dap?
> How chunky is this setup


 
 Didn't realize the 120 is only a bit taller than the 100. I posted pics with the 100 strapped to the duo earlier in the thread! I think they are also a perfect size match! Weird!


----------



## gmahler2u

themiddlesky said:


> No they are not mine, I just want to share the pics (actually one of them is belong to Rudi)


 
 Congrates on your KOJO amp, I love my KOJO Brass amp.  it's great with my Roxanne.


----------



## beemarman

esmbos said:


> Didn't realize the 120 is only a bit taller than the 100. I posted pics with the 100 strapped to the duo earlier in the thread! I think they are also a perfect size match! Weird!


 
  
 Same setup as me except I have the 120.


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Congrates on your KOJO amp, I love my KOJO Brass amp.  it's great with my Roxanne.




Thank you gmahler2u

Ko Jo brass edition is very good amp , this Tsugaru Ko Jo edition is the improvement from Ko Jo brass edition 

IMO


----------



## redstar

The AK100 + Duo looks mighty nice!


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> @DMinor I'm going to look into that amp and when I get some extra money I will be purchasing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well I am not trying to influence you to buy that amp. Just want to mention that's an option, I mean a pretty neutral/transparent amp with a unique design feature (i.e. using no dc blocking caps yet capable of compensating at least 1.5 volts in my case). My personal preference is clean/neutral/transparent sounding with the least coloring added to the signal path. You can tell when that transparency hits the audio just opens up and music flows effortlessly and everything else is taken care by itself.
  
 One thing I have benefited from listening to a transparent sounding source (dap/lod/amp all included) is I am able to identify and get rid of those poorly recorded albums.


----------



## singleended58

Ibasso stack (dx50, Db2 Boomslang 2 and Pb2) with White Widow Toxic Cable/UM Miracle and Skuld4 Norse Audio/ Hifiman HE400 (all are balanced).


----------



## Mooses9

lee730 said:


> SE5 with S-mod and Triad L3 via pure silver RCA to 3.5 cable.


 
 how do you like the S mod


----------



## J.Pocalypse

While I can't compete with any of you on fidelity, my convenience factor is through the friggen roof! With Google Play AA, T-Mobile unlimited data and my Pebble watch hopefully showing up in the next week or so, I think it'll go up even more.


----------



## doublea71

j.pocalypse said:


> While I can't compete with any of you on fidelity, my convenience factor is through the friggen roof! With Google Play AA, T-Mobile unlimited data and my Pebble watch hopefully showing up in the next week or so, I think it'll go up even more.


 

 It's not a competition - if you dig what you've got, you're doing better than a lot of people who are never, ever satisfied, even after spending $2K+...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

doublea71 said:


> It's not a competition - if you dig what you've got, you're doing better than a lot of people who are never, ever satisfied, even after spending $2K+...


 
  
 Oh, I dig my stuff very much. You do have a fine point there.


----------



## Kojaku

j.pocalypse said:


> Oh, I dig my stuff very much. You do have a fine point there.


 
 I have a One. I love it. Great phone, sounds great too. After I first got into DAC/Amp combos, I said I'd never disrespect my headphones with stock chips, but the HTC One has had me eating my words a bit.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## gmahler2u

doublea71 said:


> It's not a competition - if you dig what you've got, you're doing better than a lot of people who are never, ever satisfied, even after spending $2K+...


 
 I love your point!!


----------



## mechgamer123

Rocking the DN-23s tonight on my newly customized iPod Classic 6G.


----------



## zeppu08

mechgamer123 said:


> Rocking the DN-23s tonight on my newly customized iPod Classic 6G.




Isn't this the U2 edition 5.5G? Just wondering..


----------



## mechgamer123

zeppu08 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocking the DN-23s tonight on my newly customized iPod Classic 6G.
> ...


 
 Nope, I pulled apart my 6G and replaced the clickwheel with a red clickwheel I bought on eBay.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So I switched out the Tralucent cable (which was not for me unfortunately), dropped the hybrids back to 6N silver plated copper and changed the source.

 I'm enjoying this more I'm afraid? With the Sony Walkman NWZ-F806 series over the Studio V 3rd Anv. The Studio can perform, just not with these hybrids.


----------



## lee730

mooses9 said:


> how do you like the S mod


 
  
 The best portable source I've heard by far. Was definitely worth the risk IMO.


----------



## lin0003

Did you buy the 1plus2 or...?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Did you buy the 1plus2 or...?


 

 Yeah, I liked them to much to send back.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, I liked them to much to send back.


 
 Nice! Do you prefer them over your RDB v1? I found the RDBs pretty awesome.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Nice! Do you prefer them over your RDB v1? I found the RDBs pretty awesome.


 

 Hmm, they're pretty close fighters, very different though in signature. The RDB Mini is much leaner/thinner richer/brighter signature that will step out of line if you mistreat it though fed correctly with the right genre (acoustic in particular) really excels. The 1Plus2 is a touch more refined, has better dynamic driver and would be more versatile for different music genres, especially for higher volume listening where it tends to have a sweet spot. I like them about the same to be honest. I think that's the beauty of this is they're so close on overall score I don't lean for one over the other. So they can go neck and neck in many areas with rather different flavours.


----------



## lin0003

Ah, nice! Shame the old 1plus2 isn't available anymore and Rhapsodio increased the price of their RDB v1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Ah, nice! Shame the old 1plus2 isn't available anymore and Rhapsodio increased the price of their RDB v1.


 

 Although RDB Mini is a fabulous sounding hybrid, really does have a crap load of clarity and this excellent timbre that blends in with the bright tonality pushing through which can make your ears melt with happiness (really does sound impressive) I still don't think it's a complete package, there's some loose ends that need patching and Rhapsodio need to work on that. Very highly strung hybrid that could use some _fine_ tuning IMO and probably not for the everyday consumer. That's where the original 1Plus2 is better, it feels more complete as a sales product.
  
 

 Anyway, back to the photos...before we get in trouble. 


 ASG-2 / Colorfly C3.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> Although the RDB Mini is a fabulous sounding hybrid, it really does have a crap load of clarity and this excellent timbre that blends in with the  bright tonality pushing through which can make your ears melt with happiness (it really does sound impressive) I still don't think it's a complete package, it has some loose ends that need patching and Rhapsodio need to work on that. it's a very highly strung hybrid that could use some fine tuning IMO and probably not for the everyday consumer. That's where the original 1Plus2 is better, it feels a lot more complete as a sales product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I found the RDB a little too bright in the treble.


----------



## vladzakhar




----------



## jackrabbitslim0

As it takes me around one hour for commuting and I worked in a very isolated and super quiet laboratory on high focus micro manipulation tasks,
 also I live in suburb without much entertainment or interaction with people... (Otaku)
 I listen to music for 3-4 hours per day.

 Several earphones and headphones are given by my friends who work in the Audio Products Industry...
 Thanks for my dear friend who plays Bass Guitar that poisoned me 8 years ago with UE 600vi then recommended me to buy Westone UM3X...then....keep collecting Head-Fi stuff...


----------



## esmBOS

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice man! I suggest everyone posts a picture of their entire collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love watching pictures like this!


----------



## rudi0504

^^^ congrats for your very nice audio gear collection 2014


----------



## Mooses9

wow alot of nice gear there


----------



## mrAdrian

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That IEM collection is definitely impressive!
  
 Headphones wise, nahh~ we've seen even better on HeadFi. An Abyss will beat them all stacked up (price-wise) single handedly, let alone the same guy probably has another pair or two of those Ed8...
  
 Just teasing you, I really lust for that IEM collection. I have the TF10 and UE900 just recently, but have been long lusting after the JVC FX700! Also interested in how do Ultrasone IQ sound like, if you don't mind sharing very simple opinions with us


----------



## awry

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> As it takes me around one hour for commuting and I worked in a very isolated and super quiet laboratory on high focus micro manipulation tasks,
> also I live in suburb without much entertainment or interaction with people... (Otaku)
> I listen to music for 3-4 hours per day.
> 
> ...


 
 VERY nice.


----------



## lin0003

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> As it takes me around one hour for commuting and I worked in a very isolated and super quiet laboratory on high focus micro manipulation tasks,
> also I live in suburb without much entertainment or interaction with people... (Otaku)
> I listen to music for 3-4 hours per day.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, very impressive collection there.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

mradrian said:


> That IEM collection is definitely impressive!
> 
> Headphones wise, nahh~ we've seen even better on HeadFi. An Abyss will beat them all stacked up (price-wise) single handedly, let alone the same guy probably has another pair or two of those Ed8...
> 
> Just teasing you, I really lust for that IEM collection. I have the TF10 and UE900 just recently, but have been long lusting after the JVC FX700! Also interested in how do Ultrasone IQ sound like, if you don't mind sharing very simple opinions with us


 

 In fact, I was even tempted to sell all (at least most of them) to get a so-called BE-ALL-END-ALL Headphone,
 But,
 1. I don't have True Hi-Fi player to fully experience the potential of Those TOP Headphone
 The best is just Fostex HP-P1 + Corda Stepdance 
  
 2. I love Audio Quality but I also love "Sound Signature" the most... like Every Girls got their own Charming Characters 
  
 Analogy --> I would rather having 20 pretty and special lovers than Only one Super Beauty ........(Bored)
  
 Btw, for the Ultrasone IQ, you can get review from anywhere,
 To me I got the Earsonics SM64 v.2 before IQ,
 When I audited IQ and SM64, I feel the Bass is strong (with quality), and a bit bright.
  
 So I go for SM64, it is kind of very neutral and of high resolution, as a reference IEM to me ( my Shure SRH1940 is my headphone reference).
 Then.... I want sth "Interesting", go audit the IQ again...then CHA CHING... I bought it..
 Listening to "christy baron happy together" & "cassandra wilson fragile" 
 Music are more Alive, Exciting.... Can't believe it plays "Mirwais Disco Science" & "Daft Punk Tron music" So well. 
 Great for Electronic music. It just enhances those type of music...
 Very V shape but much better than Atomic Floyd...(it is good, but for me)

 SM64 and UE900 can't provide such excitement. <-- IMHO...[They are wonderful for other type of music]


 [ The only flaw of IQ is the shape of housing.... I hate to wear it and keep falling...]
 Exciting level  IQ >> UE 900 > TF10 PRO >> SM64

 Besides, I just got my UE 9000, it is Amazing... a hidden gem 
  
*My Recent Portable Rig for Commuting ...*
  
*UE 9000 + iPod Touch 5G (64G) with Golden Ear / Capriccio as music player apps*

  
  
 Forgot to mention.. JVC FX700 is real Special... Very Special and "Tasty" Timbre...
 Especially great for Jazz (with percussion) that Bass is for Elegant and Classic Music... Not for Pop.
 Vocal is great well..

 I use FX700 for Jazz, Audiophile Records.


----------



## knights

AK100
 Magnus 
 PicoPower
 HD700 on Labkable


----------



## BillsonChang007

Embrace yourself! Knights is back with more beautiful photos xD


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> AK100
> Magnus
> PicoPower
> HD700 on Labkable


 
 Amazing picture as per usual!
  
 I don't know why...but this picture reminds me of Beyonce's album artwork.


----------



## knights

billsonchang007 said:


> Embrace yourself! Knights is back with more beautiful photos xD




Hahahaha... i need to stay away from head-fi these days, frequent quarrel with my wallet. Lol


----------



## knights

skybleu said:


> knights said:
> 
> 
> > AK100
> ...




Why Beyonce? Can you show me the album art?

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> Why Beyonce? Can you show me the album art?
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk



Hahaha, I have no clue why! It may just be me, Lol.


----------



## OmsJtmz32




----------



## SkyBleu

I didn't know where to ask this question, but I feel it would be of most relevancy here. 

Anyways...Say I have a DAP and amp setup..instead of driving a pair of headphones or IEMs, I decide to drive some portable speakers off the amp. Is this possible?


----------



## TekeRugburn

skybleu said:


> I didn't know where to ask this question, but I feel it would be of most relevancy here.
> 
> Anyways...Say I have a DAP and amp setup..instead of driving a pair of headphones or IEMs, I decide to drive some portable speakers off the amp. Is this possible?




If it's strong enough sure.


----------



## SkyBleu

tekerugburn said:


> If it's strong enough sure.



Hmmm...I see. 

Let's say..something like a cheap, set of Logitech Z240's?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

skybleu said:


> Hmmm...I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 arent those powered speakers that have amp inside?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

i meant active speakers..


----------



## SkyBleu

cosmicholyghost said:


> arent those powered speakers that have amp inside?




Not too sure, but I think you're right. 

I just saw them at my workplace for sale so I thought it'd be cool to use them for plug and play purposes, but I guess not.


----------



## mrAdrian

skybleu said:


> Not too sure, but I think you're right.
> 
> I just saw them at my workplace for sale so I thought it'd be cool to use them for plug and play purposes, but I guess not.


 
  
 Plug them into the DAC's line out, if there's one.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

^ MrAdrian is right, just use line out from your DAP to avoid double amping


----------



## TekeRugburn

skybleu said:


> Not too sure, but I think you're right.
> 
> I just saw them at my workplace for sale so I thought it'd be cool to use them for plug and play purposes, but I guess not.




If the speakers have a power switch then they already have an amp and power source so driving them isn't a problem. If they don't have a power source then it all depends on how strong your amp is


----------



## Mimouille

skybleu said:


> Hahaha, I have no clue why! It may just be me, Lol.







omsjtmz32 said:


>


Actually these two look alike, as if the DX50 had his wiry arms behind his heard.


----------



## Podster

OK Gentlemen, as a DAP newbie (I should say outside of iDevices) I'm about to take the plunge and want to know what I should buy under $300US? I am leaning to the DX50 however I'm open to suggestions More than likely I'll be pairing it with a C5 and hopefully in the near future I'm going with my first CIEM (not going to mess around with this one as it will probably be Roxanne's or Kaiser's). 
  
 With that said there is a lot of knowledge and experience out here and I'm looking for some affirmation my choices here are good ones I'm familiar with JDS and RSA amps but am open to other's ie: iBasso etc. as well as DAP's X3? Many here have heard many different variations first hand so I'm hoping I put my first non iDevice DAP system together that has great synergy. I also realize this proposed system setup could give me more feedback than I could read in a month much less disseminate :-0 However I have great respect in your opinions so let the games begin


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Nico for sharing
> I am falling in love with the Ko Jo Km 01 Tsugaru Blue special edition
> I merited Tsugaru Blue directly and divorce my Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition
> But don't worry my friend directly merry my Ko Jo KM 01 brass edition , because so beautiful my Ko Jo KM 01 Brass edition , within 10 minute already gone


 
 Rudi, a quick freindly suggestion - pls keep this blue one away from me during my next visit.
  
 Also it keep away from this "TheMiddleSky" chap!


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Rudi, a quick freindly suggestion - pls keep this blue one away from me during my next visit.
> 
> Also keep away from this "TheMiddleSky" chap! :tongue_smile:




I thought you like the red color Sid


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> I thought you like the red color Sid


 
 I hope local store here has stock of both and I get the chance to try them.


----------



## DMinor

esmbos said:


> I suggest everyone posts a picture of their entire collection!


 
  
 Don't try to get me into trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Analogy --> I would rather having 20 pretty and special lovers than Only one Super Beauty ........(Bored)


 
  
 Are you able to make more than just one work at any one time?


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


> Hahahaha... i need to stay away from head-fi these days, frequent quarrel with my wallet. Lol




Man... It was v-day yesterday! Don't try to get the married / in relationship men in trouble with that picture xP 


And if were to post all our rig here, I think ClieOS will dominate one whole page... Or two... Or three... XD tons of IEMs he own xD


----------



## SkyBleu

mimouille said:


> Actually these two look alike, as if the DX50 had his wiry arms behind his heard.



LOL..


----------



## SkyBleu

mradrian said:


> Plug them into the DAC's line out, if there's one.





cosmicholyghost said:


> ^ MrAdrian is right, just use line out from your DAP to avoid double amping





tekerugburn said:


> If the speakers have a power switch then they already have an amp and power source so driving them isn't a problem. If they don't have a power source then it all depends on how strong your amp is



Alright, thanks for the advice guys! 
I think I'll skip the speakers since I don't own a DAC, nor do I think my amp has enough juice to power them.


----------



## lin0003

I have an Audioengine A2 and it doesn't make a whole lot of difference whether it's from the line out or double amped.


----------



## SkyBleu

lin0003 said:


> I have an Audioengine A2 and it doesn't make a whole lot of difference whether it's from the line out or double amped.



I see, thanks for that.


----------



## knights

AK100 as transport
 M8
 HD800 and HD700 both with Labkable
 (M8 was loaned to me, not mine)


----------



## skalkman

knights said:


> AK100 as transport
> M8
> HD800 and HD700 both with Labkable
> (M8 was loaned to me, not mine)


 
 Man, if the M8 had a coaxial input i would get it ASAP.


----------



## sidrpm

themiddlesky said:


> No they are not mine, I just want to share the pics (actually one of them is belong to Rudi)


 
  
 Wow, you and Rudi are lucky. These look super good and am sure sound great too.
  
 I went to our "friendly" local store today to try the red & blue versions and see which would suit my rig, iem and musical preference. Unfortunately I was denied a demo as these are not available for trial, but only meant for sale. Quite obviously I was not prepared to put money (considerable amount for me) on the table without the opportunity to try these.


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Wow, you and Rudi are lucky. These look super good and am sure sound great too.
> 
> I went to our "friendly" local store today to try the red & blue versions and see which would suit my rig, iem and musical preference. Unfortunately I was denied a demo as these are not available for trial, but only meant for sale. Quite obviously I was not prepared to put money (considerable amount for me) on the table without the opportunity to try these.




I feel so sad to hear what happened to you Sid 
Of course to buy so expensive stuff without trying is high risk .
Like me before I tried , how can I know that Ko Jo Tsugaru edition is better than my Ko Jo Brass Edition.
If the sound quality from Ko Jo Tsugaru is not better than my Ko Jo Brass , I won't buy because of good looking 
For me Sound Quality is very important in first place than looking is the second place .
Sometimes look ugly but the sound quality is excellent , I will buy it 

Like Ko Jo Tsugaru the Sound Quality and Looking are excellent , that's why I bought it 

IMO


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> I feel so sad to hear what happened to you Sid
> Of course to buy so expensive stuff without trying is high risk .
> Like me before I tried , how can I know that Ko Jo Tsugaru edition is better than my Ko Jo Brass Edition.
> If the sound quality from Ko Jo Tsugaru is not better than my Ko Jo Brass , I won't buy because of good looking
> ...


 
 No worries Rudi. I am happy money is saved!


----------



## hke3g2006

Vision Ears Stage 4/ Whiplash v3 hybrid + AK100-S +  UHA-6S MKII


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> No worries Rudi. I am happy money is saved!




Yes you are right not like me always spent a lot Money for Audio


----------



## rudi0504

hke3g2006 said:


> Vision Ears Stage 4/ Whiplash v3 hybrid + AK100-S +  [COLOR=DD4B39]UHA[/COLOR]-[COLOR=DD4B39]6S MKII[/COLOR]




Congrats for your new Vision Ears Stage 4 

Stage 4 is the best sounding iems from the vision ears tour I had tried compared to stage 2 and stage 3

IMO


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

podster said:


> OK Gentlemen, as a DAP newbie (I should say outside of iDevices) I'm about to take the plunge and want to know what I should buy under $300US? I am leaning to the DX50 however I'm open to suggestions More than likely I'll be pairing it with a C5 and hopefully in the near future I'm going with my first CIEM (not going to mess around with this one as it will probably be Roxanne's or Kaiser's).
> 
> With that said there is a lot of knowledge and experience out here and I'm looking for some affirmation my choices here are good ones I'm familiar with JDS and RSA amps but am open to other's ie: iBasso etc. as well as DAP's X3? Many here have heard many different variations first hand so I'm hoping I put my first non iDevice DAP system together that has great synergy. I also realize this proposed system setup could give me more feedback than I could read in a month much less disseminate :-0 However I have great respect in your opinions so let the games begin


 
 I think you should go for the DX50.
 The very nice touchscreen and the three buttons make it way easier and faster to use than the X3. And it also sounds a little bit better IMO ;P
 I don't really care for the DAC feature so...there goes another sellingpoint. But that's just me.


----------



## Podster

THX Tom Yum, the DX50 is my choice between it and the X3. I think the build looks better at least visually, I have been weighing the options and for my first foray into a non iDevice DAP I'm really leaning to the iBasso. 

The AK-120 is very nice but I'm afraid to sink that much in before I see how the DX sounds in comparison to my iUnits. Personally the AK units would have to just blow these other two units away before I would consider laying out that much money in the DAP alone and this sounds funny coming from someone who has a $20K home rig:-0 like my home rig, I would rather sink big bucks into nice CIEM's or cans with a nice DAP and AMP

Thought I better post a pic before I get slammed for too much text in a picture thread


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> AK100 as transport
> M8
> HD800 and HD700 both with Labkable
> (M8 was loaned to me, not mine)




Very nice set up and like usual very sharp and beautiful picture


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> AK100
> Magnus
> PicoPower
> HD700 on Labkable




I love all your pictures and H2O as well
Two of you make the best pictures In this thread 
I saw is not so many head fi members like HD 700

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

podster said:


> THX Tom Yum, the DX50 is my choice between it and the X3. I think the build looks better at least visually, I have been weighing the options and for my first foray into a non iDevice DAP I'm really leaning to the iBasso.
> 
> The AK-120 is very nice but I'm afraid to sink that much in before I see how the DX sounds in comparison to my iUnits. Personally the AK units would have to just blow these other two units away before I would consider laying out that much money in the DAP alone and this sounds funny coming from someone who has a $20K home rig:-0 like my home rig, I would rather sink big bucks into nice CIEM's or cans with a nice DAP and AMP
> 
> Thought I better post a pic before I get slammed for too much text in a picture thread




I saw I. Your picture profile That your home rigs are high end rigs 
Last time I came from high end home audio like you .
Every audio gears like dap / in home as your source is very important for your set up .
I have DX 50 , it is very good for their price range 
I have ak 100 and ak 120 , as dap they are better than DX 50 
For save money , I think it is better if you go for the best sq from your own taste .
And for sure you will as close as possible to your home rigs source .
You can read review and opinion here , the best way if you can test by your self 
Because every body has their own taste from sound quality .

IMO


----------



## DMinor

DMod with DIY recabled D2000.....
  
 I first shortened that monster stock cable a few months ago, and today I finally recabled the damn thing with Plussound SPC wires. I am surprised with the improvement in refined treble. I didn't like the treble from that stock cable, but this new cable sounds really good. Very surprised.


----------



## lin0003

Nice recable! looks like it was done by a professional.


----------



## DMinor

lin0003 said:


> Nice recable! looks like it was done by a professional.


 
  
 Thanks. Haha, 1st time recabling and I just took my time.


----------



## SkyBleu

dminor said:


> Thanks. Haha, 1st time recabling and I just took my time.



You did a good job, mate! 

The SPC looks great with the black and silver colouration of the Denons. 

...also good to see the DMod wasn't the emphasis this time.


----------



## DMinor

skybleu said:


> You did a good job, mate!
> 
> The SPC looks great with the black and silver colouration of the Denons.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. So me off block list now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 haha, controversial DMod.  I certainly underestimate its power.


----------



## SkyBleu

dminor said:


> Thanks. So me off block list now? :wink_face:
> 
> haha, controversial DMod.  I certainly underestimate its power.




Haha, you were never on it, as I had already said.


----------



## rudi0504

I want share lightning micro USB adapter doesn't works with Theorem

Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac / Amp : Theorem
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1 , 112 ohm version

Sound quality : SM 64 v 1 very good drive with Theorem , no hiss , because the high impedance 112 ohm

Cable :
Left site :
Lightning female micro USB adapter + male micro USB to male mini USB > Theorem
The result : DOES NOT works

On the Theorem :
Lightning to lod 30 pin female adapter / CCK + lod 30 pin male to mini USB > theorem
The result : Works fine

Right site :
Lightning to mini USB cypher labs stock
Lightning to USB for M 8 / Venture Craft go dap dd1 / Fostex HP p 1/ cypher labs class solo original / R
The result : works fine


----------



## voteforpedro

beemarman said:


> Same setup as me except I have the 120.


 
 Which Pelican / Otterbox case is this? I have an AK100 / ALO International that I would like to do the same thing with, and I think the setup will be similar in most dimensions.
  
 update: never mind, I found the original post.....


----------



## DigitalFreak

Just a lazy Sunday morning kicking back listening to music in a dis shoveled bed


----------



## goldendarko

Nice Dogs...


----------



## Mooses9

very sexy


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

digitalfreak said:


> Just a lazy Sunday morning kicking back listening to music in a dis shoveled bed


 
  
 Are those the stock pads?  They don't look it...


----------



## SkyBleu

buttuglyjeff said:


> Are those the stock pads?  They don't look it...



They look like Alpha Pads to me.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

skybleu said:


> They look like Alpha Pads to me.


 
  
 Well, they sure look comfie...


----------



## NZtechfreak

Todays portable rig:
  

  
 I must say the Z1 Compact makes a good looking bedfellow for the Apex Glacier, not that the T5p is a slouch in the looks department either.


----------



## mpawluk91

My best rig to date = grado sr325is+fiio x3+headstage arrow 4g+cryoed silver interconnect+badass self ripped lossless albums
 

There's something undeniably cool about this combo and my favorite part is that it's not much bigger than a pack of cigarettes. 

Cost me roughly 900 US dollars


----------



## 4lx




----------



## rudi0504

The best synergy for upgrade Fostex HP P1 

Source : iPhone 4s
Music File : WAV
Dac / Amp : Fostex HP P1 use as DAC through Line Out
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Tsugaru Edition 
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1. 112 Ohm version

High : more life with better clarity and detail 
Mid : sweet and intimate sound and better pronounce how the Sanger sing very clear
Bass : better bass than direct with Fostex HP P1, more clean and better detail 
Separation : Better than direct with Fostex HP P1 , that you can detect individual more accurate 
Soundstage : about the same level , because Fostex HP P1 is strong in wide soundstage and with Ko Jo KM 01 Tsugaru
 Has better depth 

Music genre : sound best with this set up are Jazz , Audiophile West and Mandarin , Slow rock , Classical music
 Not so good fior electronic and hard rock 

Conclusion : sound quality so intimate that you never get Boring , the whole night Hera music with this set up 
 You can listen for many hours never get fatigue In your ears 
 I never heard my SM 64 v1 so good like to nite , like iem 1000 USD 

Note : for all Fostex HP P1 please don't sell yours , it is one of the best. dac amp for iDevjce on the market 
 The sound quality is classic , never get boring you can add very good amp to get different SQ 

IMO


----------



## Whippler

skybleu said:


> They look like Alpha Pads to me.


 
 Looks like Audeze LCD-2/3 pads to me


----------



## SkyBleu

whippler said:


> Looks like Audeze LCD-2/3 pads to me



Such pads do not fit on a pair of Alpha Dogs, let alone the stock pads of the Alpha Dogs are Alpha pads.


----------



## snapple10

Intruder back from RSA, great service RSA


----------



## rudi0504

Today I heard Final Audio Design Pandora at local Jaben store 

Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac amp : Theorem copper edition 
Headphone : Final audio design Pandora Hope VI



Direct iPhone 5 s is very good


----------



## DMinor

I really enjoy my recabled D2K, but boy after wearing it for 10 minutes my ears start sweating. Wish there is a pair of reference headphones which don't make my ears sweat.
  
 On the other hand, my EXK is so comfy, non intrusive and almost weightless. I am so used to its comfort I can't take other phones now, plus the EXK sounds like a pair of headphone.


----------



## mpawluk91

dminor said:


> I really enjoy my recabled D2K, but boy after wearing it for 10 minutes my ears start sweating. Wish there is a pair of reference headphones which don't make my ears sweat.
> 
> On the other hand, my EXK is so comfy, non intrusive and almost weightless. I am so used to its comfort I can't take other phones now, plus the EXK sounds like a pair of headphone.


Try the shure srh940 
The velour pads are pretty good about heat


----------



## DMinor

mpawluk91 said:


> Try the shure srh940
> The velour pads are pretty good about heat


 
  
 Maybe I can try those pads on the D2K


----------



## Kojaku

Let's make some history:
  

  

  

  

  

  
 TOTAL media control. First balanced m80s ever  
  
 Kojaku


----------



## Cotnijoe

Is it able to run balanced? Since the input jack is 3.5mm?


----------



## Kojaku

cotnijoe said:


> Is it able to run balanced? Since the input jack is 3.5mm?


 
 Fraggler and I replaced the built-in jack with a balanced TRRS jack. So yes, it's fully balanced.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## TekeRugburn

kojaku said:


> Fraggler and I replaced the built-in jack with a balanced TRRS jack. So yes, it's fully balanced.
> 
> Kojaku


 
  
 did you re-wire the connection between one cup to the other?


----------



## Kojaku

Yup. Also had to get rid of the extra plastic because the trrs plug was a bit taller. Not too bad though. Fraggler really knows what he's doing.


----------



## DMinor

How does the balanced change the sound?
  
 BTW, your bottles seem running low.


----------



## Kojaku

dminor said:


> How does the balanced change the sound?
> 
> BTW, your bottles seem running low.




It sounds FANTASTIC. I haven't heard an on-ear stage like this before. It's night and day. 

As far as my bottles go...I'm refreshing those this weekend 

Kojaku


----------



## TekeRugburn

kojaku said:


> Yup. Also had to get rid of the extra plastic because the trrs plug was a bit taller. Not too bad though. Fraggler really knows what he's doing.


 
  
 it looks like the stock cable from one cup to the other


----------



## Kojaku

tekerugburn said:


> it looks like the stock cable from one cup to the other




All the mods were strictly internal. We tried to make it as stock as possible.

Kojaku


----------



## Cotnijoe

Thats some heavy duty modding. Ood for u guys! Haha. Hows the sound?


----------



## Kojaku

cotnijoe said:


> Thats some heavy duty modding. Ood for u guys! Haha. Hows the sound?




Biggest improvements:

-Bigger soundstage
-Tighter, deeper bass
-Slightly more lively treble
-Blacker background

Kojaku


----------



## lin0003

Is it worth the trouble though?


----------



## BucketInABucket

lin0003 said:


> Is it worth the trouble though?


 
 In this hobby, 'worth' is a very subjective term.


----------



## Kojaku

bucketinabucket said:


> In this hobby, 'worth' is a very subjective term.




It fixes my main issue with the m80s. The slightly boomy bass.

Kojaku


----------



## lin0003

bucketinabucket said:


> In this hobby, 'worth' is a very subjective term.


 
 Good point lol. 
  
 What I'm saying is that price would be close to the M100's price so wouldn't it be better to just go for that?


----------



## Cotnijoe

the treble was always what bothered me about the M80... just doesnt have the presence. Sounds like a great mod though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 How much did u spend modding ur 120 dollar headphones though?


----------



## lin0003

And that sexy sliver cable


----------



## Kojaku

cotnijoe said:


> the treble was always what bothered me about the M80... just doesnt have the presence. Sounds like a great mod though!
> 
> How much did u spend modding ur 120 dollar headphones though?




I'd say all said and done it'd cost you $50 and some elbow grease. Honestly the reason I'm pushing these to their limit is because they're the very first gift my long term girlfriend ever gave me. I know there are much better on ear cans around. 

As far as the m100 goes? I happen to be of the party that thinks the m100 is most definitely a worse-tuned can. It's performance is OK, but it is most definitely not as good of a headphone as the m80. Unless you're a basshead of course 

Kojaku


----------



## Kojaku

lin0003 said:


> And that sexy sliver cable




Also, not silver. Silver-plated copper. I don't really believe in cable modding except for ergonomics and looks, but this particular wire won't oxidize and turn green over time, is nice and pliable, and isn't too pricey.

Kojaku


----------



## Cotnijoe

kojaku said:


> I'd say all said and done it'd cost you $50 and some elbow grease. Honestly the reason I'm pushing these to their limit is because they're the very first gift my long term girlfriend ever gave me. I know there are much better on ear cans around.
> 
> As far as the m100 goes? I happen to be of the party that thinks the m100 is most definitely a worse-tuned can. It's performance is OK, but it is most definitely not as good of a headphone as the m80. Unless you're a basshead of course
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm 100% with u on that. Very aggressive sounding can. Just not enjoyable to me... the M80 was my first venture here on headfi haha. good times


----------



## lin0003

kojaku said:


> Also, not silver. Silver-plated copper. I don't really believe in cable modding except for ergonomics and looks, but this particular wire won't oxidize and turn green over time, is nice and pliable, and isn't too pricey.
> 
> Kojaku


 
 I see. It looks awesome!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Boy that Fraggler really knows his stuff.  If I ever move to Chicago, I'm house shopping right next door to that guy.  Outstanding project.


----------



## Paul Graham

Balanced cans are definitely the way forward for portable rigs.
 I agree with all you say about the improvements you listed. 
 Ive had Frank make me up a balanced White Widow for my Amperiors and like you say, 
 The difference really is night & day!


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Portable Rig of this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 iPod Touch 5G + New Apogee One + V-moda M100 White... 
  
 Synergy, Details, Imaging, Dynamic are Perfect for me....
 Just I have to keep spare Sanyo Eneloop XX AA batteries with me all the time....


----------



## Kojaku

paul graham said:


> Balanced cans are definitely the way forward for portable rigs.
> I agree with all you say about the improvements you listed.
> Ive had Frank make me up a balanced White Widow for my Amperiors and like you say,
> The difference really is night & day!


 
  
 Is that a toucan? I almost owned that amp xD
  
 Kojaku


----------



## DMinor

paul graham said:


> Balanced cans are definitely the way forward for portable rigs.
> I agree with all you say about the improvements you listed.
> Ive had Frank make me up a balanced White Widow for my Amperiors and like you say,
> The difference really is night & day!


 
  
 How do you take advantage of balanced cans without balanced DAC (i.e. the ipod shown in your setup)?


----------



## Kojaku

dminor said:


> How do you take advantage of balanced cans without balanced DAC (i.e. the ipod shown in your setup)?


 
 A lot of modern portable amplifiers have single ended inputs and use a phase splitter to achieve balanced output.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## Chui

May I ask what case your are using?


----------



## karloil

received both yesterday...Christmas came a bit late for me


----------



## DMinor

kojaku said:


> A lot of modern portable amplifiers have single ended inputs and use a phase splitter to achieve balanced output.
> 
> Kojaku


 
  
 Interesting. I need to dig and hopefully mod one myself to find out what all the fuss is about.
  
 Can you list a few of these modern amps implemented with a phase splitter?  Thanks


----------



## DMinor

karloil said:


> received both yesterday...Christmas came a bit late for me


 
  
 Looks really neat and nice. Merry Christmas!


----------



## skalkman

dminor said:


> Interesting. I need to dig and hopefully mod one myself to find out what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Can you list a few of these modern amps implemented with a phase splitter?  Thanks


 
 More or less all of the portable balanced amps you can get your hands on today are using some kind of phase splitting circuitry.
 Pick one out of the more-talked-about bunch here on Head-Fi.


----------



## DMinor

skalkman said:


> More or less all of the portable balanced amps you can get your hands on today are using some kind of phase splitting circuitry.
> Pick one out of the more-talked-about bunch here on Head-Fi.


 
  
 I see. I thought there are balanced amps designed specifically for unbalanced DAC's.


----------



## Punnisher

karloil said:


> received both yesterday...Christmas came a bit late for me


 
 I love this player. The line out is direct from the DAC, so you need caps, but the sound is phenomenal. It makes the current ipod classic sound grainy and congested in comparison.


----------



## Kojaku

dminor said:


> I see. I thought there are balanced amps designed specifically for unbalanced DAC's.


 
 Among the amps that can cake single-ended input and output balanced are:
  
 -RSA Intruder, F-35
 -iBasso Pelican PB2
 -Alo Audio Rx MKIII-B, Alo International
  
 Just be aware that you won't be getting the benefits of dedicated grounds because the signal will have crosstalk in your DAP.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## DMinor

kojaku said:


> Among the amps that can cake single-ended input and output balanced are:
> 
> -RSA Intruder, F-35
> -iBasso Pelican PB2
> ...


 
  
 That's why I was wondering how you can take advantage of balanced cans without balanced DAC, as shown in this post.


----------



## Kojaku

dminor said:


> That's why I was wondering how you can take advantage of balanced cans without balanced DAC, as shown in this post.


 
 It's really to lower distortion in the amp section, presuming that the line-out is hopefully less-distorted already. At least in the ipod setup anyway.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## Cotnijoe

I think at this point all RSA balanced amp has the phase splitter. That's including protector SR 71B and intruder. Besides those, the only ones i know of that also has the splitter is the iBasso PB2


----------



## DMinor

cotnijoe said:


> I think at this point all RSA balanced amp has the phase splitter. That's including protector SR 71B and intruder. Besides those, the only ones i know of that also has the splitter is the iBasso PB2


 
  
 The good thing about PB2 is it takes/provides balanced and single end inputs/outputs. That may be a good candidate for experiment.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dminor said:


> The good thing about PB2 is it takes/provides balanced and single end inputs/outputs. That may be a good candidate for experiment.


 
  
 I'm just not sure if your cap-less iMod would play nice with an iBasso or RSA amp...


----------



## DMinor

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm just not sure if your cap-less iMod would play nice with an iBasso or RSA amp...


 
  
 Good point, but I have both the cap-less and the capped. Just need to remind myself not picking up the wrong one and blow out the amp.


----------



## BucketInABucket

karloil said:


> received both yesterday...Christmas came a bit late for me


 
 Where'd you get a mint sansa fuze?


----------



## Paul Graham

i have the booms land db2 also so I can run a fully balanced set up.
 I just put those pics up to share my balanced portable cans.
 But to add to what you're all talking about, Yes it does make a difference, Lowers distortion/noise and offers more power to the 
 headphones, So even in the configuration shown in my previous post, Its an improvement over that same rig single ended.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

My balanced listening for today...

  
 The DT1350's were modded for me by Brian @ BTG Audio...


----------



## DMinor

paul graham said:


> i have the booms land db2 also so I can run a fully balanced set up.
> I just put those pics up to share my balanced portable cans.
> But to add to what you're all talking about, Yes it does make a difference, Lowers distortion/noise and offers more power to the
> headphones, So even in the configuration shown in my previous post, Its an improvement over that same rig single ended.


 
  
 That's good to know. Thanks
  


buttuglyjeff said:


> My balanced listening for today...
> 
> 
> The DT1350's were modded for me by Brian @ BTG Audio...


 
  
 Nice looking cans. Does the  DT1350 sound neutral/transparent?


----------



## karloil

bucketinabucket said:


> Where'd you get a mint sansa fuze?


 
  
 ebay. new, open boxed unit
  


punnisher said:


> I love this player. The line out is direct from the DAC, so you need caps, but the sound is phenomenal. It makes the current ipod classic sound grainy and congested in comparison.


 
  
 i'm starting to like it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dminor said:


> Looks really neat and nice. Merry Christmas!


 
  
 thanks! this would be my "strictly" dap - no amp rig


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dminor said:


> That's good to know. Thanks
> 
> 
> Nice looking cans. Does the  DT1350 sound neutral/transparent?


 
  
 Compared to HD25s, Amperiors, and Momentums absolutely.   But they do have their own character.  They are very intimate in sound and have a great sub bass character, when stock.  The balancing added to soundstage and there was a bass shift more towards mid bass...
  
 They also take a bit of practice getting them to seal nicely.  They need to sit back on the ear for best sound.


----------



## BucketInABucket

karloil said:


> ebay. new, open boxed unit


 
 Damn, not living in the US is pretty inconvenient!


----------



## karloil

bucketinabucket said:


> Damn, not living in the US is pretty inconvenient!


 
  
 i'm not living in the US. i send my people every quarter to the US for training - so i just purchase items online and have it delivered to their hotels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i get "free, expedited" shipping!


----------



## Varoudis

karloil said:


> i'm not living in the US. i send my people every quarter to the US for training - so i just purchase items online and have it delivered to their hotels  i get "free, expedited" shipping!




This is what i do too! But i send myself to the states for work every now and then  next trip is in 2 month and i need to find a good closed can before then!!!!! The race is on!


----------



## Xinze

Yes I lug my laptop around.


----------



## Advert




----------



## BucketInABucket

karloil said:


> i'm not living in the US. i send my people every quarter to the US for training - so i just purchase items online and have it delivered to their hotels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



varoudis said:


> This is what i do too! But i send myself to the states for work every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Music preferences? Budget? Level of isolation? Build quality? And most importantly, sound quality? Such are the questions required to win that race


----------



## indieman

kojaku said:


> Fraggler and I replaced the built-in jack with a balanced TRRS jack. So yes, it's fully balanced.
> 
> Kojaku


 

 Sorry noob question: what exactly is balanced and what benefit does it bring?


----------



## Varoudis

bucketinabucket said:


> Music preferences? Budget? Level of isolation? Build quality? And most importantly, sound quality? Such are the questions required to win that race




Up to 600-700usb but less is better. Closed over ear. I like my bass. Clean, nice sub not fake DnB bad production bass ramble. I listen to experimental, idm, modern jazz, electronic in general and some rock of course.

(Ive been reading threads about, th600, shure1540, alpha dogs, focal classics etc....)


----------



## Kojaku

indieman said:


> Sorry noob question: what exactly is balanced and what benefit does it bring?




Balanced in layman's terms is using a separate amplifier circuit to drive each side of the headphone. 

The benefits in electrical terms are:
-Doubles the effective slew rate (which is a fancy way of saying that there is twice as much wattage per channel)
-Dedicated grounds (meaning that each channel has a dedicated return path)
-Phase cancellation (meaning that the separate pathways provide a flip-phase signal that cancels distortion)

What this means for you:
-Doubled slew rate means more grunt. This means you'll get less clipping and have more headroom to drive and control the drivers properly
-Dedicated grounds remove the possibility of channel crosstalk, which means a cleaner, blacker background
-Phase cancellation means DRAMATICALLY lower distortion. Larger perceived soundstage. More distinct instrument and voice separation. 

Any other questions let me know 

Kojaku


----------



## DR650SE

Man, thanks for the explanation. I too was curious about balanced cans. Now I may have to look into getting my DT880s 250ohm balanced. And a balanced amp. I do have one question though since I'm new to this stuff. My 5.5G iMod, since I use the line out right now to a 3.5mm, will I get the benefit of using balanced amp/cans? 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kojaku

dr650se said:


> Man, thanks for the explanation. I too was curious about balanced cans. Now I may have to look into getting my DT880s 250ohm balanced. And a balanced amp. I do have one question though since I'm new to this stuff. My 5.5G iMod, since I use the line out right now to a 3.5mm, will I get the benefit of using balanced amp/cans?
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


 
 It kind of depends on the quality of your line out. If it's already pretty hot line out, then you probably wont really hear an advantage in anything except pure watt increase. I know the iMod is pretty high quality stuff though, so I think you should be fine.
  
 Edit: Also, does your iMod have a balanced DAC section?
  
 Kojaku


----------



## rudi0504

Today I heard for the first time LCD XC first closed headphone from Audeze at our local store in a Jakarta 

Source : iPhone 4s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original 
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet 
Headphone : LCD XC 

Sound Quality : very impressed with the sound quality from this first closed headphone from Audeze LCD XC pair with my set up .
LCD XC sound quality is different from the other Audeze House Sound character like LCD 2 rev 3 and LCD 3 .
IMO

Demo unit LCD XC 



My friend brand new out the box LCD XC


----------



## DR650SE

Awesome. Thanks. It sounds good enough as is so I thought I'd ask. If there will only be a Watt increase I don't need it. I'd rather invest in a different amp then the Fiio E17 I'm currently using. Just to head the sound quality difference. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kojaku

dr650se said:


> Awesome. Thanks. It sounds good enough as is so I thought I'd ask. If there will only be a Watt increase I don't need it. I'd rather invest in a different amp then the Fiio E17 I'm currently using. Just to head the sound quality difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well that isn't to say that the single-ended portions of these amps aren't great either. These are top-flight amps we're talking about. I don't really know of an amp that's balanced that doesn't have both se inputs and outputs. Cept maybe the F-35 lightning, which only has balanced output.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## Varoudis

kojaku said:


> Balanced in layman's terms is using a separate amplifier circuit to drive each side of the headphone.
> 
> The benefits in electrical terms are:
> -Doubles the effective slew rate (which is a fancy way of saying that there is twice as much wattage per channel)
> ...


 
 double distortion and some other negative things that come with to sets of everything. 
 Balancing the Pros and Cons is a personal thing or course.
  
 I read a nice article from a guru in the field about it at some point.


----------



## BucketInABucket

varoudis said:


> Up to 600-700usb but less is better. Closed over ear. I like my bass. Clean, nice sub not fake DnB bad production bass ramble. I listen to experimental, idm, modern jazz, electronic in general and some rock of course.
> 
> (Ive been reading threads about, th600, shure1540, alpha dogs, focal classics etc....)


 
 The Sony MDR-7520s sound pretty good as far as I know. The AKG-K545 are another decent cheaper alternative and so are the NAD HP50s, although they might be a bit bass-light for your tastes and if you can get past the goofy-looking headband.


----------



## Kojaku

varoudis said:


> double distortion and some other negative things that come with to sets of everything.
> Balancing the Pros and Cons is a personal thing or course.
> 
> I read a nice article from a guru in the field about it at some point.


 
 The biggest disadvantage by far is the draw at the socket. From what I understood, balanced amping REDUCED distortion, though. Am I misinformed?
  
 Kojaku


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


> double distortion and some other negative things that come with to sets of everything.
> Balancing the Pros and Cons is a personal thing or course.
> 
> I read a nice article from a guru in the field about it at some point.


 
  
 Dude here you go again, is that you call "research" by reading a nice article from a guru in the field? The only way to find out the fuss, with your own gears, is to experiment yourself and hear with your own ears. Of course, there is no guarantee you will hear improvement as much as other hear theirs, but that doesn't change others' opinions and what they have heard.


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> Dude here you go again, is that you call "research" by reading a nice article from a guru in the field? The only way to find out the fuss, with your own gears, is to experiment yourself and hear with your own ears. Of course, there is no guarantee you will hear improvement as much as other hear theirs, but that doesn't change others' opinions and what they have heard.


 
  
 LOL
  
 Most of the times I get my info from Jesus 
 Sometime I read things on the Net! Totally unreliable  (true!)
  
 Indeed that doesnt change I thing!


----------



## Kojaku

I'm gonna be honest and say that I haven't found any REAL disadvantages to balanced drive other than a lack of inherent flavor (which is only really a disadvantage for folks who like color in their audio chain), but then again there are balanced tube amps for that sort of thing now...(although the idea of adding more distortion in after going to such pains to reduce it seems odd to me).
  
 Kojaku


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


> LOL
> 
> *Most of the times I get my info from Jesus *
> Sometime I read things on the Net! Totally unreliable  (true!)
> ...


 
  
 Then why you PM and ask people for info on diymod and how to fix your broken cable?
  
  
 P.S. I apologize for not replying to your PM soliciting info on diymod, as I simply ignored it.


----------



## indieman

Clip Zip> Mee sp51p (aka bane of my life, at least up until now. Just got some comply tips, seems to help with driver flex.)


----------



## IronLung

Dumba$$ rig


----------



## Kojaku

ironlung said:


> Dumba$$ rig


 
 You have to plug the pins in before you listen. Just FYI. jkjk haha xD
  
  
 Kojaku


----------



## IronLung

Oh God thank you sir


----------



## Kojaku

ironlung said:


> Oh God thank you sir


 
 That must've been your problem. In all seriousness though, does your rig produce any hiss on your IEMs?
  
 Kojaku


----------



## IronLung

kojaku said:


> That must've been your problem. In all seriousness though, does your rig produce any hiss on your IEMs?
> 
> Kojaku



No hiss, thats my temp rig I'm waiting for the kind of "handmade" DAP.


----------



## Kojaku

ironlung said:


> No hiss, thats my temp rig I'm waiting for the kind of "handmade" DAP.


 
 Handmade? Are you talking about the Tera Player? Or are you actually talking completely handmade?
  
 Kojaku


----------



## IronLung

kojaku said:


> Handmade? Are you talking about the Tera Player? Or are you actually talking completely handmade?
> 
> Kojaku


 
 I mean it's like old Iriver H120 housing with self-made DAC and amp boards.


----------



## Kojaku

ironlung said:


> I mean it's like old Iriver H120 housing with self-made DAC and amp boards.


 
 hm...That sounds really interesting. Can't wait for your sound impressions.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## Varoudis

ironlung said:


> Dumba$$ rig




Looks fantastic!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Apple Touch 5G running latest OS - Flacplayer app - Hifi-M8 (idevice version) - CCK.
  
 (not using the usual USB port).
  

  

  
  
 And how I usually use it (below). 24/48.


----------



## Kojaku

expatinjapan said:


> Apple Touch 5G running latest OS - Flacplayer app - Hifi-M8 (idevice version) - CCK.
> 
> (not using the usual USB port).
> 
> ...




I really like the sound of my m8 for the short time I owned it. I just couldn't pocket it and I use my rig mostly on the way to work, so I couldn't pocket it.

Kojaku


----------



## rudi0504

I want share how to protect all my audio gear again scratches , you can use like my picture below with shoe mitt or anti slip mate or lens cleaning cloth , it is very important soft material and you need rubber band to tighten the wrap cloth , good luck


----------



## FraGGleR

buttuglyjeff said:


> Boy that Fraggler really knows his stuff.  If I ever move to Chicago, I'm house shopping right next door to that guy.  Outstanding project.


 
 If you have botched as many DIY attempts as I have, you either get better or give up


----------



## Kojaku

fraggler said:


> If you have botched as many DIY attempts as I have, you either get better or give up


 
 Why do you think I moved to Chicago xD?
  
 Kojaku


----------



## JuzModa

Shure se425
Galaxy note 3
Dream theater : The enemy inside
Mid tier rig.
Plus the headphone mook!


----------



## drewfig

i hope my wallet can rest now for awhile
  
  
 Fiio X3/Shure SE535LTD


----------



## SkyBleu

drewfig said:


> *
> i hope my wallet can rest now for awhile
> *
> 
> Fiio X3/Shure SE535LTD



HA! Not in this hobby! >8)


----------



## goldendarko

There's only one solution in Head-Fi...


----------



## miceblue




----------



## lin0003

Is that the new Audeze?


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> Is that the new Audeze?




It is new LCD X open version


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


>




Beautiful picture and very nice set up
If you hear music in the library with open headphone LCD X , did you get complain from the other person ?


If nobody not complain you , this is the best place to hear music with quiet environment


----------



## Xinze

miceblue said:


>


 
  
 WOW that school's library is majestic.. mind asking where it is?


----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> Apple Touch 5G running latest OS - Flacplayer app - Hifi-M8 (idevice version) - CCK.
> 
> (not using the usual USB port).
> 
> ...




Hi Expatin 
How is the SQ different between these two ?
Which ones is better ?


----------



## Dook0

- AK120 Titan
 - RSA The Intruder
 - Plus Sound Exo interconnect (silver + 1%copper with rhodium Oyaide Angle)
 - Audeze LCD-X
 - Shure SE535
 - Shure SE846


----------



## miceblue

lin0003 said:


> Is that the new Audeze?



As rudi mentioned, this is indeed the new LCD-X headphone.




rudi0504 said:


> Beautiful picture and very nice set up
> If you hear music in the library with open headphone LCD X , did you get complain from the other person ?
> 
> 
> If nobody not complain you , this is the best place to hear music with quiet environment



Thanks rudi! The LCD-X is actually a very sensitive, low-impedance headphone. I was surprised since every other planar magnetic headphone I've tried required me to turn the volume potentiometer more.

I wasn't listening to my music very loud, mostly acoustic music, so there wasn't a lot of noise leakage. If I listened to some rock music though, the treble did start to leak out more. But yes, it was indeed nice listening to it in a very quiet environment. 




xinze said:


> WOW that school's library is majestic.. mind asking where it is?



This is the Suzzallo Library at the University of Washington (Seattle). People often refer to this room in particular as the "Harry Potter Room" since it looks like the dining hall in the Harry Potter films. XD

Wow, there's even a Wikipedia page about the library. I didn't know that!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzzallo_Library


----------



## Cotnijoe

dook0 said:


> - AK120 Titan
> - RSA The Intruder
> - Plus Sound Exo interconnect (silver + 1%copper with rhodium Oyaide Angle)
> - Audeze LCD-X
> ...


 
  
 that's quite a setup you got there! Gratz!


----------



## SkyBleu

dook0 said:


> - AK120 Titan
> - RSA The Intruder
> - Plus Sound Exo interconnect (silver + 1%copper with rhodium Oyaide Angle)
> - Audeze LCD-X
> ...



That setup!


----------



## mpawluk91

A nice afternoon jam
Imod with internal black gates and cf mod
c&c bh amp and AudioMinor cables



ps, my bh amp hasn't been charged for 2 months and still alive and well


----------



## mpawluk91

dook0 said:


> - AK120 Titan
> - RSA The Intruder
> - Plus Sound Exo interconnect (silver + 1%copper with rhodium Oyaide Angle)
> - Audeze LCD-X
> ...


I'm sure this is amazing on the go, slip it in your hoodie pocket and ur good to go


----------



## miceblue




----------



## Xinze

miceblue said:


> This is the Suzzallo Library at the University of Washington (Seattle). People often refer to this room in particular as the "Harry Potter Room" since it looks like the dining hall in the Harry Potter films. XD
> 
> Wow, there's even a Wikipedia page about the library. I didn't know that!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzzallo_Library


 
  
 That's amazing actually...
  
This is the POS library I go to. The inside looks as bad as the outside.


----------



## Change is Good

Just upgraded from F806 to F887...


----------



## DMinor

Speaking of library, I have probably not been to a library for the past 10 yrs. Do we still need libraries since all the info can be found online or from your PDF collections? 
  
 This recabled D2000 is really growing on me. It pairs well with the cap-free *D*iy*Mod*






 & also the capless UHA for that transparency. The only drawback (for no caps) is some loss of the sound ceiling on the amp. With the amp on high-gain setting, it starts to sound distortion at 11 o'clock. I normally don't need anything beyond 9. When I do need extra dosages, the one with the 3,000,000 uf "green" caps pushes the envelope (absolutely no distortion to the max on high-gain setting).


----------



## rudi0504

Comparison between iPhone 5s vs Samsung note 3 use USB Audio Player Pro

Source : IPhone 5s
Samsung Note 3 use USB Audio Player Pro
Dac / Amp : Theorem 720
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature PRO
Music file for all : WAV
Gain in Theorem : medium
Equalizer : NO

Connection via USB :
iPhone 5s use lightning to mini USB : no problem all the time
Samsung Note 3 use micro USB to mini USB : I must try
Many times to have connection

Sound Quality :
iPhone 5s
High : more crisp than Note 3
Mid : clear and clear and not so forward like note 3
Note 3 has fuller sound less clarity compare to iPhone 5 s
Bass : better detail and clean bass , but note 3 has better bass impact and better bass body
Separation : iPhone 5s has better separation
Soundstage : iPhone 5s has wider , Note 3 has better depth

Overall :

Samsung note 3 with USB Audio Player Pro has fuller sound than iPhone 5 s ,
iPhone 5 s has better clarity and better music separation

These two have their strong and weak point

I prefer Iphone 5s than Samsung Note 3 , because I love
Detail and clarity , for long term music hear Note 3 can make my ear fast fatigue , because More forward and less clarity

IMO


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hisound Rocco BA / Dunu DN-1000.


----------



## Hijodelbrx

@Dminor- If you haven't been to a library in 10 yrs you owe it to yourself to visit! Most libraries these days have huge CD collections, that's FREE music to download! Not to mention those amazing books!


----------



## H20Fidelity

change is good said:


> Just upgraded from F806 to F887...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 The F806 is a nice sounding player, well refined unit. The F887 offer similar SQ?


----------



## DMinor

hijodelbrx said:


> @Dminor- If you haven't been to a library in 10 yrs you owe it to yourself to visit! Most libraries these days have huge CD collections, that's FREE music to download! Not to mention those amazing books!


 
  
 I don't have time to read books but you are right those CD's could be interesting. Looking for my library card now.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dminor said:


> I don't have time to read books but you are right those CD's could be interesting. Looking for my library card now.


 
  
 Just don't rip them at the library.  I watched a poor SOB get read the riot act for that, just last week....


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> I don't have time to read books


It is never a waste of time.


----------



## Change is Good

h20fidelity said:


> The F806 is a nice sounding player, well refined unit. The F887 offer similar SQ?




Well, the actual main reason I upgraded from the F806 was to get more storage space. So, I went ahead and upgraded to the F880 series while I was at it.

I traded in my F806 at Amazon to purchase the F887, so I could not compare side by side. The sound quality, however, is as good (if not better) than what I remember. Extremely superb


----------



## DMinor

.


----------



## deltasun

rudi0504 said:


> Comparison between iPhone 5s vs Samsung note 3 use USB Audio Player Pro
> 
> Source : IPhone 5s
> Samsung Note 3 use USB Audio Player Pro
> ...




Hey Rudi, nice comparison as I'm debating getting a Note 3.

Also, when do you decide on the Theorem vs. doing the Solo/Duet tandem?


----------



## H20Fidelity

change is good said:


> Well, the actual main reason I upgraded from the F806 was to get more storage space. So, I went ahead and upgraded to the F880 series while I was at it.
> 
> I traded in my F806 at Amazon to purchase the F887, so I could not compare side by side. The sound quality, however, is as good (if not better) than what I remember. Extremely superb


 
  

 I really enjoy F806 which is a player that caught me by surprise, I was expecting nothing special, (maybe iPod level), F806 was basically an impulse buy to play with the Andriod, only once it arrived I heard this wonderful sound come from the headphone out on comparable levels (and in some ways higher) than Colorfly C3, far exceeded my expectations. It now has a permanent place in my stable and pairs nicely with my Rhapsodio hybrid. And it's a pretty sexy looking unit too.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Apple Touch 5G to hifi-M8 via CCK.
  
 Flacplayer app.
  
 OS 7.0.4 (NOT latest OS).


----------



## pinocchio1027




----------



## Change is Good




----------



## Cotnijoe

Are those the pads that come with the 1540s? Those look wonderful!


----------



## SkyBleu

cotnijoe said:


> Are those the pads that come with the 1540s? Those look wonderful!


 
 Or are those Alpha pads? They look rather thick for stock pads.


----------



## Change is Good

Alpha pads


----------



## Cotnijoe

Yea that was the assumption i made... would be nice if shure included something like that along with the stock pads doe... haha


----------



## SkyBleu

change is good said:


> Alpha pads



Do you find them to warm up the sound with more bass emphasis?


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Rig of the day:
  
*B&O Beoplay H6 + HiFi E.T. MA8 *


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinocchio1027 said:


>


 

 How are you enjoying the sound of your IHIFI 760?

 They're rather scarce around these parts besides me flashing photo's of mine (probably to much). I've come to the conclusion the headphone out is lacking a little in detail, (for my standards) although with the right amp line out is where the sounds at. Feeding JDS C421 from line out to Etymotics ER4S sounds better than my Studio V units.


----------



## pinocchio1027

h20fidelity said:


> How are you enjoying the sound of your IHIFI 760?
> 
> 
> They're rather scarce around these parts besides me flashing photo's of mine (probably to much). I've come to the conclusion the headphone out is lacking a little in detail, (for my standards) although with the right amp line out is where the sounds at. Feeding JDS C421 from line out to Etymotics ER4S sounds better than my Studio V units.




Its quite good with the Elekit tu-hp01, but i just bought them for about 2 weeks, they both need some warming up. I wanna compare with my previous equipment ( Lear FSM-01 n Hifiman 601 ), however, Hifiman just return to factory ....... 
For this new ihifi760, i'm happy no need to think about any DAC ( save more money )....


----------



## Change is Good

skybleu said:


> Do you find them to warm up the sound with more bass emphasis?




More bass? Maybe... but if so its not by much. I can confirm, however, that the bass is much more refined with cleaner impact.


----------



## Podster

dminor said:


> Speaking of library, I have probably not been to a library for the past 10 yrs. Do we still need libraries since all the info can be found online or from your PDF collections?
> 
> This recabled D2000 is really growing on me. It pairs well with the cap-free *D*iy*Mod*
> 
> ...


 
 Yo D-Minor, what clear front case is that you have there? Me likes


----------



## jjshin23

ALO has them in their accessories area.  There is a wallet and a bag.  I got the bag for my M8 and works pretty good.
 http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/general-accessories
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## esmBOS

The 2 portable rigs I currently sport are:

 Nokia N9 (Spotify & FLAC) -> Headstage ultra mini IC -> Headstage Arrow 3G (attached to a hard cover for convenience) -> UE6000
 
  


 RWAK100 -> FAW Custom IC -> Vorzamp Duo -> ATH ES700's (with ESW9a pads)
  

 My small basshead-family-photo:


----------



## DMinor

podster said:


> Yo D-Minor, what clear front case is that you have there? Me likes


 
  
 There are 2 clear front cases there  ....  this one and that one.


----------



## Podster

dminor said:


> There are 2 clear front cases there  ....  this one and that one.


 
 THX D, guess I could be a little more precise next time. I was wondering if the was the Black Star Wallet


----------



## mpawluk91

esmbos said:


> The 2 portable rigs I currently sport are:
> 
> 
> Nokia N9 (Spotify & FLAC) -> Headstage ultra mini IC -> Headstage Arrow 3G (attached to a hard cover for convenience) -> UE6000
> ...


If you get a better cable on those ue 6000 they sound amazing!

Especially with deftones for some reason


----------



## karloil

trying out the synergy between these 3...


----------



## AudioScream

Doesn't look very portable but, when you lug around a backpack all day it is.


----------



## deltasun

mpawluk91 said:


> If you get a better cable on those ue 6000 they sound amazing!
> 
> Especially with deftones for some reason




Which cables would you recommend?


----------



## batteraziiz

I live on the cheap, so this is my setup. K240 MK2s to Fiio E07k to ipod 5g RB'ed. Simple.


----------



## Replicant187

esmbos said:


> RWAK100 -> FAW Custom IC -> Vorzamp Duo -> ATH ES700's (with ESW9a pads)


 
  
 Vorzamp is my dream portable amp...
 i really want Pure II but can't afford it now


----------



## Valunga

My babies.


----------



## singleended58

replicant187 said:


> Vorzamp is my dream portable amp...
> i really want Pure II but can't afford it now




To your ears which Vorzuege amp does have best SQ?


----------



## Replicant187

singleended58 said:


> To your ears which Vorzuege amp does have best SQ?


 
 i haven't tested Pure I or Duo but Pure II was the best sounding portable amp i've ever heard...
 my experiences with portable amps is pretty limited though.


----------



## zachchen1996

replicant187 said:


> i haven't tested Pure I or Duo but Pure II was the best sounding portable amp i've ever heard...
> my experiences with portable amps is pretty limited though.


 

 I can attest to the pure ii sounding absolutely spectacular, definitely blows the leckerton uha-6s mkii out of the water...


----------



## singleended58

zachchen1996 said:


> I can attest to the pure ii sounding absolutely spectacular, definitely blows the leckerton uha-6s mkii out of the water...




You might be right. The more I listen to Leckerton UHA-6Smk2 the more I feel the SQ is getting softer even though the details are still there.


----------



## mpawluk91

deltasun said:


> Which cables would you recommend?


For about 70 bucks I got a 4 pole 6n silver 4foot cable from eBay from a Chinese seller, it's a vast improvent over the blue cable with the mic on it. Just make sure that you ask if it fits the ue 6000 because I've had issues with other cables in the past not plugging all the way into the 6000's, it's jack is at an angle


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Digizoid, Z Walkman & XBA-3


----------



## AnakChan

V-Moda M-100 & Sony NW-ZX1 on the slopes. The trusty old M-100 is proving to be very durable headphone.
  

*P.S. I do not condone listening to headphones whilst snowboarding.*


----------



## DMinor

zachchen1996 said:


> I can attest to the pure ii sounding absolutely spectacular, definitely blows the leckerton uha-6s mkii out of the water...


 
  
 This little amp actually gets me interested as it appears to be neutral and transparent from some impressions I have read so far. I have contacted the vendor to find out if it can handle a DC offset of 1.5 volts.
  
 The most transparent setup for me (so far) is the capless diymod (with HO disabled) > the capless UHA > Reference EXK. That transparency has enabled me to identify/delete some albums with some pretty bad hiss I didn't realize before.
  


singleended58 said:


> You might be right. The more I listen to Leckerton UHA-6Smk2 the more I feel the SQ is getting softer even though the details are still there.


 
  
 The UHA is pretty neutral and transparent, and it does not add much colors to the sound. This may explains your perceptions "softer".
  
 Now the only time I feel it getting softer is when the battery is near drained.


----------



## JuzModa

anakchan said:


> V-Moda M-100 & Sony NW-ZX1 on the slopes. The trusty old M-100 is proving to be very durable headphone.
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. I do not condone listening to headphones whilst snowboarding.*


Nice pic man !


----------



## batteraziiz

anakchan said:


> *I do not condone listening to headphones whilst snowboarding.*


 
 LIES!


----------



## rudi0504

First Impression my brand new LCD XC 

Source : iPhone 5s USA version
Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720
Headphone : Audeze LCD XC 
Cable : StephanAudio Art Endorphin edition balance 4 pin
Balance 4 Pin to RSA adapter 
Lightning to mini USB Cypher Labs Stock 

First impression : 
High : clear and clean and crisp high but not harsh 
Mid : very clear and clean and sweet 
Bass : detail and clean Bass, very deep and very good Bass impact and fast Bass response 
Separation : very good separation 
Soundstage : for close headphone is wide , with better depth 
Overall : very good in detail and Clarity and clean with fast deep bass impact , this sound character is different from my others LCD 2 rev 3 and LCD 3
I love the sound quality out the box pair with my Theorem

IMO


----------



## Paul Graham

Decisions decisions....
  

  
 Today's weapon of choice...


----------



## deltasun

mpawluk91 said:


> For about 70 bucks I got a 4 pole 6n silver 4foot cable from eBay from a Chinese seller, it's a vast improvent over the blue cable with the mic on it. Just make sure that you ask if it fits the ue 6000 because I've had issues with other cables in the past not plugging all the way into the 6000's, it's jack is at an angle




Cool, thanks!


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> V-Moda M-100 & Sony NW-ZX1 on the slopes. The trusty old M-100 is proving to be very durable headphone.
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. I do not condone listening to headphones whilst snowboarding.*




You look so Cool Sean like movie star


----------



## Whippler

anakchan said:


> V-Moda M-100 & Sony NW-ZX1 on the slopes. The trusty old M-100 is proving to be very durable headphone.
> 
> 
> *P.S. I do not condone listening to headphones whilst snowboarding.*


 
 Id rather go for IEMS and a helmet  Nice goggles though, i have Smith Optics I/O too.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> First Impression my brand new LCD XC
> 
> Source : iPhone 5s USA version
> Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720
> ...


 
  
 So much for ditching all of your high end headphones for your Abyss.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congrats on your new toy.
  
 Are you more a fan of the LCD2/LCD3 sound signature, or of the new LCD-X/LCD-XC sound signature?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> First Impression my brand new LCD XC
> 
> Source : iPhone 5s USA version
> Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720
> ...


 
 Congrats, Rudi. Please let us know if how they compare to TH900.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> So much for ditching all of your high end headphones for your Abyss.......
> 
> Congrats on your new toy.
> 
> Are you more a fan of the LCD2/LCD3 sound signature, or of the new LCD-X/LCD-XC sound signature?




Thank you Jeff

LCD 2 rev 3 / LCD 3 sound character like Tube sound , The High is enough not Extended like The New line Up 
LCD X / XC 
The brightest from these 4 Audeze headphone is My LCD XC .
For Low listening volume , i like more LCD XC 
Overall sound quality i prefer LCD 3 
This is just view hours Burn In ,i Will update After 100 hours 

Nobody is perfect , thats why i like to collect headphones

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Congrats, Rudi. Please let us know if how they compare to TH900.




Thank you George 

LCD XC 
High : is about at The same level like My TH 900
Mid : more forward than My TH 900 
Bass : more body than TH 900 
Separation : TH 900 has better separation 
Soundstage : TH 900 is wider , LCD XC Is deeper 

I Think For Your sound , you like LCD XC is more or less 
Iike Your HM 901 sound character .
TH 900 is like AK 240 more clarity but less body In bass region

Like i Said nobody is perfect , thats. Why i collect many headphones 

IMO


----------



## onlychild

RWAK120-b, rsa f-35, JH16 FP, custom whiplash cables


----------



## fiascogarcia

onlychild said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Darth Vader should own this set up! Nice!


----------



## Podster

onlychild said:


> RWAK120-b, rsa f-35, JH16 FP, custom whiplash cables


 
 Nice, if one of mine spent $3.5K plus on a portable rig the other one would for sure be an (the) only child (left)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously OC, top notch setup


----------



## onlychild

Thanks guys.  Good thing is I'm 38, so I don't have to rely on parents anymore for my purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Though wife approval is sometimes still necessary.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Got a second-hand Sansa Fuze from someone else on head-fi as a trade for my MTPGs. Combined with the C&C BH2, I have my backup portable rig.


----------



## Montyburns

And what's your primary rig? I have a c&c bh2 combined with an 3rd gen iPod. Wanna know what the next step up is.


----------



## Varoudis

onlychild said:


> Thanks guys.  Good thing is I'm 38, so I don't have to rely on parents anymore for my purchases
> 
> Though wife approval is sometimes still necessary.




So true ... So true...


----------



## BucketInABucket

montyburns said:


> And what's your primary rig? I have a c&c bh2 combined with an 3rd gen iPod. Wanna know what the next step up is.


 
 My primary rig is a DX50 hooked up to an Apex Glacier. The DAP is the logical next-step up, the amp probably more like 2 or 3 steps


----------



## AbsoluteZero

bucketinabucket said:


> Got a second-hand Sansa Fuze from someone else on head-fi as a trade for my MTPGs. Combined with the C&C BH2, I have my backup portable rig.


 
  
 What's the rockbox skin your using?


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## H20Fidelity

HD25-1 ii / FiiO X5 (demo unit only)


----------



## lee730

How are the HD-25s?


----------



## lin0003

Yeah, how do you like them?


----------



## spurxiii

Just got these in the post. Travelling home from work with them


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Yeah, how do you like them?


 

 Quote: 





lee730 said:


> How are the HD-25s?


 

 They're a really cool portable, one of the best I've heard regardless of their age, a little aggressive sounding but terribly versatile to many genre's, and especially great at executing EDM and techno. they're basically a living legend and something not unlike ER4S everyone should try once. Usually when I get a piece of gear I sell in about a month and try something else, though every so often something comes along I simply must keep. HD251-ii is one of those headphones. They actually stay paired with my black 2nd edition Studio and the photo above is more for eye candy.

 If you want something for on the go and just simply fun, keep your eye out for a pair Lee.


----------



## lee730

I'll keep them in mind. I think they shared a similar sound signature to the IE80s? I'd probably like them then.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> They're a really cool portable, one of the best I've heard regardless of their age, a little aggressive sounding but terribly versatile to many genre's, and especially great at executing EDM and techno. they're basically a living legend and something not unlike ER4S everyone should try once. Usually when I get a piece of gear I sell in about a month and try something else, though every so often something comes along I simply must keep. HD251-ii is one of those headphones. They actually stay paired with my black 2nd edition Studio and the photo above is more for eye candy.
> 
> If you want something for on the go and just simply fun, keep your eye out for a pair Lee.


 
 I had a pair and I liked them very much. Very fun headphones though not particularly detailed.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> I'll keep them in mind. I think they shared a similar sound signature to the IE80s? I'd probably like them then.


 

 I haven't heard IE80. Digital Freak loves his pair, Toxic has a set, every part is user replaceable. People do crazy mods to them  such as adding Toxic silver cables. You can turn the cups upside down and use HD600 /HD650 cables, crazy stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/e7/200x200px-ZC-e714f412_IMG_3237.jpeg

  


lin0003 said:


> I had a pair and I liked them very much. Very fun headphones though not particularly detailed.


 

 I don't know about that Lin, the Studio V extracts a fair amount of detail from them for my standards.


----------



## BucketInABucket

absolutezero said:


> What's the rockbox skin your using?


 
 I don't even know, just got the Fuze yesterday in the mail from Badboysimran


----------



## Manoa1

Well, this is my semi-portable setup, brought it into the kitchen to do some dishes. Runs off a pineapple/banana power source. Bass really kicks in if I add a second pineapple.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> I haven't heard IE80. Digital Freak loves his pair, Toxic has a set, every part is user replaceable. People do crazy mods to them  such as adding Toxic silver cables. You can turn the cups upside down and use HD600 /HD650 cables, crazy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Perhaps, but I just didn't find them to extract detail like the DT1350 or DN-1000 does.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Perhaps, but I just didn't find them to extract detail like the DT1350 or DN-1000 does.




Lol I kept the DT1350 for about 24 hours because I was so unimpressed, so obviously are opinions aren't going to match here. I thought you loved the HD25? I found this post here of you saying how much you loved them?  

I guess thing change eh..... 


http://www.head-fi.org/t/163153/hd25-1-appreciation-thread/2265#post_10179490


Anyway, no more off topic for me.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> Lol I kept the DT1350 for about 24 hours because I was so unimpressed, so obviously are opinions aren't going to match here. I thought you loved the HD25? I found this post here of you saying how much you loved them?
> 
> I guess thing change eh.....
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I really liked them and I still do. For around $150 they are really a steal. The DT1350 has better detail, but seriously lacks bass. On a technical level I would say the DT1350 is a bit better, but on a pure enjoyment level, I rate the HD25s much better than the DTs. If I had to pick one it'd easily be the HD25. Oh, and it's more comfortable and has a larger soundstage as well.


----------



## toxicdrift

love my hd25s 
  
 right now just running them off a vostro 5460, will do a recable and amp these soon


----------



## fiascogarcia

onlychild said:


> Thanks guys.  Good thing is I'm 38, so I don't have to rely on parents anymore for my purchases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Married 27 years, the wife approval thing never changes!!


----------



## Podster

fiascogarcia said:


> Married 27 years, the wife approval thing never changes!!


 
 A man of experience speaking there! 
  
 Think I'm going to have to drop down on a pair of HD-25's and give them a whirl. 
  
 Here's my current travel rig, a little on the heavy side but in the Yo-Tank indestructible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U2 30g Classic Tanked, ALO Silver Bling Blinged to RSA Tomahawk with Klipsch Image 1's


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## batteraziiz

podster said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've been thinking about Tanking my 5g 80gb. Decent cost.... How are they day-to-day?


----------



## marc0vca




----------



## Podster

Unless the case design has changed you can only charge via LOD cable as they won't fit in/on most docks. Other than that they are great.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> HD25-1 ii / FiiO X5 (demo unit only)


how do u like the x5? I've only heard good things and I love my x3. But more importantly how would you say it compares to the colorfly ck4?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> how do u like the x5? I've only heard good things and I love my x3. But more importantly how would you say it compares to the colorfly ck4?





It basically eats CK4 for breakfast. I really like X5, and this coming from someone unfond of FiiO's previous house sound. It's a well refined high resolution unit. I have it going now with Dunu DN -1000 and they scale up to beyond awesome. 

Keep your eye the X5


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> It basically eats CK4 for breakfast. I really like X5, and this coming from someone unfond of FiiO's previous house sound. It's a well refined high resolution unit. I have it going now with Dunu DN -1000 and they scale up to beyond awesome.
> 
> Keep your eye the X5


Wow I wasn't expecting that at all, damn now I want one. This sucks because I was just about dead set on buying a walkman f887 to replace my Itouch for on the go

Damn this hobby damn it all to hell


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting that at all, damn now I want one. This sucks because I was just about dead set on buying a walkman f887 to replace my Itouch for on the go
> 
> Damn this hobby damn it all to hell




Well its not all rainbows and lolly pops, it's not working with my entire inventory of hybrids to the extent I mentioned. . My v1 1plus2 I prefer on Studio v still, my Rhapsodio hybrid with Sony F806, but the Dunu, ER4S and TF10 all work best on the X5.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Well its not all rainbows and lolly pops, it's not working with my entire inventory of hybrids to the extent I mentioned. . My v1 1plus2 I prefer on Studio v still, my Rhapsodio hybrid with Sony F806, but the Dunu, ER4S and TF10 all work best on the X5.


I'm surprised it has a burr brown dac, but I'll probably still get the f887 because I like the idea of carrying only 1 device. I don't have a cell phone anymore so I use PMP's to trick myself into feeling like I have one, my only concern is I hope the f887 has a super low output impedance so I can use multi ba iem's without any hiccups


----------



## whoever

while waiting for a new amp to play with: 
DX50 + AUDIO MINOR MINI TO MINI + CUSTOM ART PRO 330v2


----------



## snapple10

Pool side rig 
Nano 6G/RS Shadow/W4


----------



## TekeRugburn

snapple10 said:


> Pool side rig
> Nano 6G/RS Shadow/W4




If only there was a rockbox touch... I'd go back to this rig In a heart beat


----------



## DMinor

Got these alpha pads for my D2K. The lamb leather makes me less sweaty than the stock pads.
  
 The D2K actually reminds me how capable the EX1000 is as a pair of iem. When it comes to classical music I definitely go to the EXK primarily due to its treble.


----------



## Change is Good

dminor said:


> Got these alpha pads for my D2K. The lamb leather makes me less sweaty than the stock pads.
> 
> The D2K actually reminds me how capable the EX1000 is as a pair of iem. When it comes to classical music I definitely go to the EXK primarily due to its treble.




Alpha pads really are something special...


----------



## PanamaHat

Just waiting on my AT-im70's


----------



## SkyBleu

panamahat said:


> Just waiting on my AT-im70's



...Are you planning on knifing the freedom out of your delivery-man upon the arrival of your AT-IM70's, or...?


----------



## Berkovajazz

Bullet)


----------



## PanamaHat

skybleu said:


> ...Are you planning on knifing the freedom out of your delivery-man upon the arrival of your AT-IM70's, or...?




He better hope the package isnt too badly beat up 
Na, the knife came in the mail today & I thought it looked nice next to the dx50


----------



## knights

AK100
 Magnus1
 RxMk3-B+
 K3003


----------



## lin0003

knights said:


> AK100
> Magnus1
> RxMk3-B+
> K3003


 
 Nice pic, but K3003 on the footpath is a terrible idea...


----------



## knights

lin0003 said:


> Nice pic, but K3003 on the footpath is a terrible idea


 
 hahahaahah,,, Just a quick snap this morning when i had my morning walk.


----------



## lin0003

knights said:


> hahahaahah,,, Just a quick snap this morning when i had my morning walk.


 
 One step and it's gone


----------



## SkyBleu

knights said:


> hahahaahah,,, Just a quick snap this morning when i had my morning walk.



Woah. That's one expensive "walking rig".


----------



## BillsonChang007

knights said:


> hahahaahah,,, Just a quick snap this morning when i had my morning walk.


 
 Are you looking to replace to IEM? give it to me! Dont put it on the pavement D:


----------



## pinocchio1027

rudi0504 said:


> Duets best pair With Class Solo original
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s
> Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original
> ...




Could you tell me whats the material you wrap the dac in blue ??


----------



## mbritt

Here's my portable vacation rig for a week in Palm Springs. I chose my AKG 550s because the are easier to transport than my Mad Dogs. The Dac/Amp is Centrance DacPort connected to a Mac laptop via Wireworld USB and running Amarra/iTunes.


----------



## bmichels

Calyx-M  +  TU-05 portable tube Amp .....   May be my next set-up ?  
  
 I already own the TU-05, still hesitating between the AK240 and Calyx-M to feed the TU-05.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Hows the sound of the calyx m?? Howd you get r hands on one? Dying for some impressions


----------



## NZtechfreak

Todays rig:
  
 Galaxy Note 3-->USB Audio Recorder PRO (UAPP)-->digital audio stream-->USB OTG adapter-->Dragonfly 1.2 utilising both DAC and amp components-->T5p.
  
 Wonderful portable rig, the DF is basically in-line in this setting and completely pocketable. The sound is very good, and UAPP allows full control over the amp/analog volume control of the Dragonfly, also plays high-res if one cares about that. I don't particularly, but as you can see from the magenta colour this particular song is 24/96.


----------



## indieman

nztechfreak said:


> Todays rig:
> 
> Galaxy Note 3-->USB Audio Recorder PRO (UAPP)-->digital audio stream-->USB OTG adapter-->Dragonfly 1.2 utilising both DAC and amp components-->T5p.
> 
> Wonderful portable rig, the DF is basically in-line in this setting and completely pocketable. The sound is very good, and UAPP allows full control over the amp/analog volume control of the Dragonfly, also plays high-res if one cares about that. I don't particularly, but as you can see from the magenta colour this particular song is 24/96.


 
 Nice! I'm anxiously awaiting my df 1.2 to arrive 
  

  
 Picked up some klipsch s4 the other day just for the heck of it. Not bad, love the kick for techno but it does leave me wanting a more spacious sound like my hd598s


----------



## Mimouille

cotnijoe said:


> Hows the sound of the calyx m?? Howd you get r hands on one? Dying for some impressions


 

 This is obviously a photoshop...he says he is still hesitating.


----------



## knights

nztechfreak said:


> Todays rig:
> 
> Galaxy Note 3-->USB Audio Recorder PRO (UAPP)-->digital audio stream-->USB OTG adapter-->Dragonfly 1.2 utilising both DAC and amp components-->T5p.
> 
> Wonderful portable rig, the DF is basically in-line in this setting and completely pocketable. The sound is very good, and UAPP allows full control over the amp/analog volume control of the Dragonfly, also plays high-res if one cares about that. I don't particularly, but as you can see from the magenta colour this particular song is 24/96.




Hi Murray
Great looking porta...


----------



## Scorpion667

I use this for my 4 hour daily commute
  
 Iphone 5 -> Theorem 720 Dac/Amp -> Ultrasone Pro 900
 Music controlled through Pebble Bluetooth Watch (first pic, left)
  


 I charge the Theorem every 2 days, which automatically charges my phone.
 Pebble watch lasts 8-9 days per charge.


----------



## NZtechfreak

indieman said:


> Nice! I'm anxiously awaiting my df 1.2 to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks man! It's a really great little piece of kit, I'm sure you'll enjoy it!
  


knights said:


> Hi Murray
> Great looking porta...


 
  
 Hey man, how are you? Thanks, yours looks sharp too (and nice pic too).


----------



## rudi0504

Coffee break at Haagen Dazs

Source : AK 100
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 V 1 , 112 Ohm

Impresion : Hugo pair With AK 100 via Bluetooth , like ww hear Any dap via Bluetooth
We can hear background noise , but The sound quality is The best from Bluetooth
DAP i Ever heard .

Note :
I just Found out that HUGO pair With idevice , like My iPad air , iPhone 5s
The connection take longer Time than Android phone like Samsung Note 3 or AK 100 / AK 120
And you see In Your iPad Air / iPhone 5s at The screen :
Connected
But The Sand clock always turn and turn like The Connection has not locked .
This make distorsion sound during We hear sound / music


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> Calyx-M  +  TU-05 portable tube Amp .....   May be my next set-up ?
> 
> I already own the TU-05, still hesitating between the AK240 and Calyx-M to feed the TU-05.




I Guess AK 240 With TU 05 are very sweet and clean sounding Set Up , The bass maybe not as tight as AK 120 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

pinocchio1027 said:


> Could you tell me whats the material you wrap the dac in blue ??




This is anti slip mate you can buy from Any Hardware Store


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> HD25-1 ii / FiiO X5 (demo unit only)




Like always excellent picture 
You Mean demo unit Stay In Your house forever


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Like always excellent picture
> You Mean demo unit Stay In Your house forever


 

 Haha, X5 must leave me in 4 days. Unless I run away, or X5 mysteriously gets stolen from my apartment.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, X5 must leave me in 4 days. Unless I run away, or X5 mysteriously gets stolen from my apartment.


 
 Quoting this just in case it gets stolen and you edit this post lololol


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Quoting this just in case it gets stolen and you edit this post lololol




It's your last chance to take up the demo before Rob btw. He seemed more than happy to let you take it still. It's leaving on the 6th or 7th. Contact him if you change your mind. 

I'm only doing this because I'd need to send it to you then, therefore when it goes missing I can simply blame you.


----------



## rudi0504

nztechfreak said:


> Todays rig:
> 
> Galaxy Note 3-->USB Audio Recorder PRO (UAPP)-->digital audio stream-->USB OTG adapter-->Dragonfly 1.2 utilising both DAC and amp components-->T5p.
> 
> Wonderful portable rig, the DF is basically in-line in this setting and completely pocketable. The sound is very good, and UAPP allows full control over the amp/analog volume control of the Dragonfly, also plays high-res if one cares about that. I don't particularly, but as you can see from the magenta colour this particular song is 24/96.




Very Nice pictures , i like it


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, X5 must leave me in 4 days. Unless I run away, or X5 mysteriously gets stolen from my apartment.  :wink_face:




I like Your excuse 4 Days For Burn In Your Fiio X5 hahaha


----------



## Lohb

mbritt said:


> Here's my portable vacation rig for a week in Palm Springs. I chose my AKG 550s because the are easier to transport than my Mad Dogs. The Dac/Amp is Centrance DacPort connected to a Mac laptop via Wireworld USB and running Amarra/iTunes.


 

 mbritt - with nosleep app you can keep the air in a sling and it still outputs music from your playlist.
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/37991/nosleep
MBA in sling + Apple Remote + NoSleep App + Twisted Melon's Manta TR 1 + Audirvana Plus/Amarra etc = On-the-go Professional Grade DAP


----------



## beemarman

My new portable setup after selling my AK120 , then upgrading to the AK240


----------



## H20Fidelity

beemarman said:


> My new portable setup after selling my AK120 , then upgrading to the AK240
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Yep, that'll do it.....


----------



## rudi0504

beemarman said:


> My new portable setup after selling my AK120 , then upgrading to the AK240




Congrats For Your New AK 240


----------



## beemarman

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats For Your New AK 240





Thanks.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

beemarman said:


> My new portable setup after selling my AK120 , then upgrading to the AK240


 
  
 I'm not 100% sure, but I think your setup is worth more then my car...
  
 Can I assume audio bliss?


----------



## NZtechfreak

rudi0504 said:


> Very Nice pictures , i like it


 
  
 It's a good day when the king of portable audio compliments your rig


----------



## Turrican2

Probably the opposite end of the scale from an ak240, but this sounds great.


----------



## NZtechfreak

turrican2 said:


> Probably the opposite end of the scale from an ak240, but this sounds great.


 
  
 Nice, is that one of the iFi range?


----------



## Turrican2

nztechfreak said:


> Nice, is that one of the iFi range?




Yep, the i-DSD. Just an amazing dac, at any price.


----------



## beemarman

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think your setup is worth more then my car...
> 
> Can I assume audio bliss?





To my ears yeap.


----------



## Varoudis

beemarman said:


> To my ears yeap.




Hehehe

What is your car if i may ask?  (based on the ak240 it may be the ferrari in your avatar?!?)


----------



## beemarman

varoudis said:


> Hehehe
> 
> What is your car if i may ask?  (based on the ak240 it may be the ferrari in your avatar?!?)






 I wish. It belongs to my cousin who also has an AK240 but I do drive it sometimes.


----------



## beemarman

varoudis said:


> Hehehe
> 
> What is your car if i may ask?  (based on the ak240 it may be the ferrari in your avatar?!?)




I drive a BMW 6 series convertible


----------



## Podster

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think your setup is worth more then my car...
> 
> Can I assume audio bliss?


 
 Good lord man it better be for $5K!


----------



## mpawluk91

I need some help here guys I would assume at least one of you have paired the walkman f880 with westone 4r, I just need to know if the sony can properly drive the w4r.

I'm sure the combo will sound beautiful but I have to be sure before dishing out upwards of 850 US dollars 

Thank you u guys rock... Literally


----------



## DMinor

podster said:


> Good lord man it better be for $5K!


 
  
 Honestly I have trouble even finding the reasons/needs for "upgrade" regardless of the cost. I admit I don't have that new toy syndrome disease as I only go for the sound of my preference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The beauty is in the ears of beholder.


----------



## Twinster

One of the possible pairing: DX-50 + Pico Power + ML Mikros 90


----------



## deltasun

nztechfreak said:


> It's a good day when the king of portable audio compliments your rig




Technically, he complimented your picture. 

Seriously though, I have the same set up except I have v1.0 and a GS4. I will be upgrading to a Note 3 though, just making sure that's what I really want to do. But yeah, the combination sounds great and fits easily in a pocket. Oh, I'm using the on1's with mine as well.


----------



## zeppu08

Something to listen on a cold gloomy afternoon with hot chocolate on the side...


----------



## NZtechfreak

deltasun said:


> Technically, he complimented your picture.
> 
> Seriously though, I have the same set up except I have v1.0 and a GS4. I will be upgrading to a Note 3 though, just making sure that's what I really want to do. But yeah, the combination sounds great and fits easily in a pocket. Oh, I'm using the on1's with mine as well.




I have a few portables, but man, the form factor on the Dragonfly takes some beating.


----------



## deltasun

nztechfreak said:


> deltasun said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, he complimented your picture.
> ...




Yeah I'm tempted to buy another just for the eventual breakage. I also want tontry the v1.2 just to hear its signature.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## skalkman

Had a little Head-Fi play date with sjolander21 today. We picked up his brand new pair of Focal Spirit Classic, had some coffee and talked cabling to our ears were bleeding.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Nice candle..... very romantic


----------



## rudi0504

The best Synergy amp pair With Chord Hugo as DAC 

Source : Sony ZX 1 as transport 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo as DAC via rca line out 
Amp : Wagnus Epsioon S 
Headphone : LCD XC 

Cable : 
ZX 1 to chord Hugo : Sony lod to USB > USB to micro USB 
Chord Hugo to Wagnus : RCA to RCA use adapter RCA to mini 

Pair with Wagnus Epsilon S can improve better sound quality the Chord amp section 

Pair with Mass Ko Bo 395 is not good , SQ below Chord amp section 

This is just my personal opinion , chord Hugo it self is the best dac amp in one box to date


----------



## sjolander21

Following Skalkman's post http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/lightbox/post/10329082/id/1054209, here's a picture of the new rig.
  
 S4 - DIY slim OTG cable - Dragonfly - Supra exchange cable - Spirit Classic
  
 Good ol' "One" in the background...


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## Podster

Been enjoying this combo, many will say these Image 1 cans are the weak link but this setup has really been sounding sweet to my old ears


----------



## indieman

@sjolander21: what are you using as a sleeve cover for your df dac?


----------



## knights

iPod Touch
 SocketDD LE 12v
 PicoPower
 Labkable IC


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> iPod Touch
> SocketDD LE 12v
> PicoPower
> Labkable IC




Very nice set up and beautiful picture too 
It is the same my set up


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday night I tried my Hugo to drive my Abyss

the result : wow the most powerful portable set up I have now
It has more power than my 3 stags : ALO Rx 3 B + class solo original + iPhone 5s

Source : iBasso HDP R10 with optical out
Dac Amp : chord Hugo
Headphone : Abyss 1266
LCD XC

My impression
WOOOW the most powerful portable set up I have now
It has more power than my 3 stags : ALO Rx 3 B + class solo original + iPhone 5s
This is phenomenal in portable audio with audiophile sound quality

I did not expected before about chord Hugo power that's so power full
I drive the volume until light blue so powerful and NO distortion at all

at Mook I have tried 3 iems also no sound quality reduction and no distorsion
That's mean the power Amp quality from Hugo is excellent

Note : use optical sound quality is very good , I believe with COAXIAL cable is much better

IMO


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice set up and beautiful picture too
> It is the same my set up




Haha knights have this unique power, he can make everything look better with his camera xP don't go for cosmetic, look for him and he will make you look much much better


----------



## AnakChan

This was a combo I was testing last month (the test being the X5 as the ADs are mine) :-


----------



## kkcc

anakchan said:


> This was a combo I was testing last month (the test being the X5 as the ADs are mine) :-




Nice pics and I bet very nice sounding too! I REALLY want to demo the AD!


----------



## kkcc

My gear of the night:


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Man, I don't know if I would play with an AK240, without a case and maybe a roll or two of bubble wrap...


----------



## mpawluk91

buttuglyjeff said:


> Man, I don't know if I would play with an AK240, without a case and maybe a roll or two of bubble wrap...


I don't think id breathe around the ak240 unless I was filthy rich...


----------



## BucketInABucket

mpawluk91 said:


> I don't think id breathe around the ak240 unless I was filthy rich...


 
 Looking at it would be enough to make me shiver


----------



## whoever

mpawluk91 said:


> I don't think id breathe around the ak240 unless I was filthy rich...


 
  
  


bucketinabucket said:


> Looking at it would be enough to make me shiver


 
 these two comments show how crazy the prices of these daps are!!!!  RIDICULOUS!!!!!!
  
  
 Just my 2 cents, but i don't get it....
  
  
 and yes, i realize i'm going to get a lots of hate for shouting out loud this thought.


----------



## Podster

It's what one can afford, you have your exotic car drivers who think a $3K plus DAP is a drop in the bucket and then you have your KIA Rio (the model without AC) drivers who are completely satisfied with their Clip/E6/Skullcandy rig. Nothing wrong with either if it's what you can afford, pretty good chance 99.9% of the latter will ever own or hear the difference in the Clip rig vs. the AK240!


----------



## Replicant187

also you have your exotic car drivers who are completely satisfied with their Clip/E6/Skullcandy rig and then you have your KIA Rio (the model without AC) drivers who think a $3K plus DAP is a drop in the bucket.
  
 we all have our own priorities.


----------



## Podster

replicant187 said:


> also you have your exotic car drivers who are completely satisfied with their Clip/E6/Skullcandy rig and then you have your KIA Rio (the model without AC) drivers who think a $3K plus DAP is a drop in the bucket.
> 
> we all have our own priorities.


 
 True Repli but I'm sticking to my 99.9%


----------



## IceClass

I'm not sure I'd consider the Abyss 1266 even remotely "portable".


----------



## BucketInABucket

iceclass said:


> I'm not sure I'd consider the Abyss 1266 even remotely "portable".


 
 It reminds me of a medieval torture tool. Bulky, made largely out of metal and tightly clamps (well, hugs) the head. It must sound amazing though!


----------



## lin0003

bucketinabucket said:


> It reminds me of a medieval torture tool. Bulky, made largely out of metal and tightly clamps (well, hugs) the head. It must sound amazing though!


It's pretty great. Better than the LCD-3 at least but it's uncomfortable AF for me.


----------



## BucketInABucket

lin0003 said:


> It's pretty great. Better than the LCD-3 at least but it's uncomfortable AF for me.


 
 I've never tried it but I have a problem with really heavy cans and they look extremely heavy. They must be with all that metal!


----------



## lin0003

bucketinabucket said:


> I've never tried it but I have a problem with really heavy cans and they look extremely heavy. They must be with all that metal!


Yeah, they are. They don't actually seal, just rest in your head. It felt like it was going to fall off for me, which is very scary.


----------



## jjshin23

kkcc said:


> My gear of the night:


 
 What cable is that?  Very nice.


----------



## BucketInABucket

lin0003 said:


> Yeah, they are. They don't actually seal, just rest in your head. It felt like it was going to fall off for me, which is very scary.


 
 If it's that loose, someone like me probably will knock it off. Not that I'll get a chance to purchase one anytime soon anyways


----------



## deltasun

podster said:


> It's what one can afford, you have your exotic car drivers who think a $3K plus DAP is a drop in the bucket and then you have your KIA Rio (the model without AC) drivers who are completely satisfied with their Clip/E6/Skullcandy rig. Nothing wrong with either if it's what you can afford, pretty good chance 99.9% of the latter will ever own or hear the difference in the Clip rig vs. the AK240!







replicant187 said:


> also you have your exotic car drivers who are completely satisfied with their Clip/E6/Skullcandy rig and then you have your KIA Rio (the model without AC) drivers who think a $3K plus DAP is a drop in the bucket.
> 
> we all have our own priorities.







podster said:


> True Repli but I'm sticking to my 99.9%




I think that guy's commenting more on the why the makers have to charge so much for the AK240, for example, not one's ability to afford them.


----------



## Podster

deltasun said:


> I think that guy's commenting more on the why the makers have to charge so much for the AK240, for example, not one's ability to afford them.


 
 Oh I know where Repli is coming from deltasun I'm just saying what is closer to reality for most. This like any other crazy hobby we might have (including the addiction) if we reaaly want it we can make it happen on any budget


----------



## Spiderman

This is my current end game set up, I honestly spend alot of time in between school and my house I can't invest in a full size, but I probably don't want to since I have had a few fullsize but wasn't  really satisfied. I love the sound of my 535's, if anything I might just get a custom blue or red cable haven't decided if I want all red or spidey colors. But they sound absolutely blissful and the mids are amazing, bass is good not great but the mids are worth it. The isolation is pretty amazing yesterday, I got bit by a dog and didn't hear it until after it was tugging my pants, that's how good the isolation is.


----------



## knights

Wood-modded Grado SR80 (loaned to me by a friend)
  
 ipodtouch
 SocketDD LE 12v
 Magnus IC
 Rxmk3-B+


----------



## H20Fidelity

SR80 are a great headphone. Unfortunately living near a busy main road with traffic flowing all day isolation wasn't strong enough. As cars went  past I would virtually hear them entering  the left earpiece then exiting from the right. I would of gone straight to Grado 325i if it weren't for that reason, so had to sell them.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> SR80 are a great headphone. Unfortunately living near a busy main road with traffic flowing all day isolation wasn't strong enough. As cars went  past I would virtually hear them entering  the left earpiece then exiting from the right. I would of gone straight to Grado 325i if it weren't for that reason, so had to sell them.


I agree, the grado sr325is sound legendary but it takes a quiet room


----------



## miceblue

knights said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaang...that's beautiful!


----------



## deltasun

podster said:


> Oh I know where Repli is coming from deltasun I'm just saying what is closer to reality for most. This like any other crazy hobby we might have (including the addiction) if we reaaly want it we can make it happen on any budget




I was actually talking about whoever's post, but it's all good.


----------



## nazrin313

To my ears....AUDIO HEAVEN PERSONIFIED
  
 IHIFI960>Portatube Plus> SD3


----------



## esmBOS

spiderman said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Only on head-fi


----------



## miceblue

I can turn up the volume on my open-back headphones and I can't hear anything around me either.


----------



## DMinor

miceblue said:


> I can turn up the volume on my open-back headphones and I can't hear anything around me either.


 
  
 The leaking music will scare the hell out of the dog and you are safe.


----------



## whoever

deltasun said:


> I think that guy's commenting more on the why the makers have to charge so much for the AK240, for example, not one's ability to afford them.


 
 yes indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wasn't talking about ones ability to buy one. 
 I'm sure it is a great machine, no doubt....


----------



## mpawluk91

whoever said:


> yes indeed!   wasn't talking about ones ability to buy one.
> I'm sure it is a great machine, no doubt....


It better be lol


----------



## marc0vca




----------



## mpawluk91

marc0vca said:


>


Is that the fiio e18?


----------



## BillsonChang007

mpawluk91 said:


> Is that the fiio e18?




Pretty sure it is xD


----------



## mpawluk91

I've been wondering how well the e18 can stand up against the x3, from what I've read I guess the e18 has an inferior DAC than the x3 but it has enough room for the e12 amp internals in that thing lol

I'd love to hear one though


----------



## subver

Right now just using this iPod (and YoTank) and FiiO E12, Beyerdynamic DT770 250ohms
 As soon as the x5 comes out I am going to buy it, though!


----------



## Depechetraff




----------



## marc0vca

mpawluk91 said:


> Is that the fiio e18?


 
 YES!


----------



## Change is Good

F887 > E12 > L5 > XBA-H3


----------



## mpawluk91

change is good said:


> F887 > E12 > L5 > XBA-H3


Damn son nice setup!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

@subver
  
 That is a interesting ipod case. Where did you get it?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


>


 
 Hmmmmmm...HuuuuuGoooooo


----------



## subver

thedreamthinker said:


> @subver
> 
> That is a interesting ipod case. Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 It's a YoTank case - I got mine on eBay but there doesn't appear to be any up at the moment. It was about $70 shipped - the thing is indestructible! It's pretty heavy, though.. which isn't a big deal to me but might for some people. I had to modify my car dock to hold the case and a FiiO amp.
 I've seen a bunch of people on here using these YoTank cases actually.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Rig of This Week...
  
*iPod 5G + ALO International + Earsonics SM64 V.2*
  
 [size=small]*Music never sounds so GREAT !!!*[/size]


----------



## headwhacker

Just want to contribute here.
  
 DX50 > UHA-6SMKII > Roxanne


----------



## rudi0504

My Hugo with DX 50 set up 

source : DX 50 as transport
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1. 112 ohm 
Cable : DX 50 to Chord Hugo use Coaxial cable 

Sound quality : excellent sound quality for transportable rigs


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


>




First impression please


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> First impression please


It sounds horrible, worst than an old FM radio


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> First impression please




He told me it is very bad sound quality, but he is to embarrassed to tell anyone.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> He told me it is very bad sound quality, but he is to embarrassed to tell anyone.


You got me.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Rig of This Week...
> 
> *iPod 5G + ALO International + Earsonics SM64 V.2*
> 
> [size=small]*Music never sounds so GREAT !!!*[/size]


 
  
 Cool, are you using the Camera Connection Kit to play hi res files?


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> He told me it is very bad sound quality, but he is to embarrassed to tell anyone.




Or he keep quiet in front his wife , because Hugo price now 1400 pound


----------



## Scorpion667

digitalfreak said:


>


 

 Glacier! I love rigs with cables that don't stick out two inches and can actually fit in your pocket. Yours won me over. I've always wanted the Glacier PURELY on aesthetics. I heard it performs well too but DAMN I love that bare metal brushed look, and slimness.
  
  


cogsand gears said:


> Still using the same rig, and the same photo!
> 
> 
> There is probably a new LOD in the works, as there usually is, and I just bought a pair of GR07 mkii, so they might make an appearance soon.


 
  
 Best looking and functional IEM cable I've ever seen in my life. 10/10! Is that an Oyade mini elbow without the barrel?


----------



## Podster

thedreamthinker said:


>


 
 Try here Dreamthinker http://www.yotank.com/


----------



## Aleksandrovich

О, русские буквы на клавиатуре, неожиданно


----------



## goldendarko

Uhhhh what?


----------



## Change is Good

Sony DS4 > Sony XBA-H3 w/ in-line mic cable


----------



## Replicant187

aleksandrovich said:


> О, русские буквы на клавиатуре, неожиданно


 
 can't agree more.


----------



## subver

I dunno, guys.. sometimes I клавиатуре when really we should неожиданно in the буквы for русские... don't you all agree?


----------



## batteraziiz

aleksandrovich said:


> О, русские буквы на клавиатуре, неожиданно


 

 I love this song as well!


----------



## drewfig

spiderman said:


> This is my current end game set up, I honestly spend alot of time in between school and my house I can't invest in a full size, but I probably don't want to since I have had a few fullsize but wasn't  really satisfied. I love the sound of my 535's, if anything I might just get a custom blue or red cable haven't decided if I want all red or spidey colors. But they sound absolutely blissful and the mids are amazing, bass is good not great but the mids are worth it. The isolation is pretty amazing yesterday, I got bit by a dog and didn't hear it until after it was tugging my pants, that's how good the isolation is.



 




got the same rig. how's the SQ of your tips?


----------



## Podster

Man, after watching the Russian Slim Whitman I had to post the group photo


----------



## Cotnijoe

batteraziiz said:


> aleksandrovich said:
> 
> 
> > О, русские буквы на клавиатуре, неожиданно
> ...




  
 doesnt it look like he's lip syncing? i've watched this so many times and this is the first time ive thought this haha


----------



## batteraziiz

cotnijoe said:


> doesnt it look like he's lip syncing? i've watched this so many times and this is the first time ive thought this haha


 
 Well, there's this...
 

 Fairly certain he's just playing the part


----------



## TheDreamthinker

podster said:


> Try here Dreamthinker http://www.yotank.com/


 
  
 Thanks Podster.
  
 60$ is quite expensive for a case, imo. 
 If I drop my rig, it would hit the ground, amp first so there is no point really...


----------



## Podster

thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks Podster.
> 
> 60$ is quite expensive for a case, imo.
> If I drop my rig, it would hit the ground, amp first so there is no point really...


 
 Yes, you can sure find cases for a lot less. I usually put my strapped DAP/AMP into a good case anyway so the Yo-Tank would be overkill and added weight. I will admit the thing is bulletproof and many military members have them in the field with only IEM's on them but you can literally drive over a Yo-Tank and not damage your device


----------



## bmichels

NICE SET-UP !


----------



## SkyBleu

bmichels said:


> NICE SET-UP !



Now what's that amp at the bottom there?


----------



## bmichels

skybleu said:


> Now what's that amp at the bottom there?


 
 I wish I knew ...


----------



## Montyburns

New pipe, new photo. Went to ALO in Portland and listened to a couple of different LOD's. Couldn't believe the difference from the basic FiiO. Went with the big boy.
  
 iPod 3rd Gen, ALO Triple Pipe LOD, C&C BH2, FiiO RC-UE2 cable, Triple Fi 10's


----------



## headwhacker

montyburns said:


> New pipe, new photo. Went to ALO in Portland and listened to a couple of different LOD's. Couldn't believe the difference from the basic FiiO. Went with the big boy.
> 
> iPod 3rd Gen, ALO Triple Pipe LOD, C&C BH2, FiiO RC-UE2 cable, Triple Fi 10's


 
  
 Good for you that you hear a difference with Alo LOD. When I tried it all I can hear in my head is "You can make one yourself at the fraction of the price"


----------



## Montyburns

headwhacker said:


> Good for you that you hear a difference with Alo LOD. When I tried it all I can hear in my head is "You can make one yourself at the fraction of the price"


 
 Ha! No kidding. If you want to make one, I'll take it . Honestly, I went to get an amp wallet and tried a couple of their LOD's on a whim. Difference was night and day - even between this LOD and their other offerings. He explained all the high gauge materials, but I didn't care so much at the time. I just knew I couldn't walk out without one knowing how good it sounded. And no, I didn't want one that stuck out 2 inches, but after I heard it compared to the Low Rider, again, couldn't disagree with the sound.


----------



## headwhacker

montyburns said:


> Ha! No kidding. If you want to make one, I'll take it . Honestly, I went to get an amp wallet and tried a couple of their LOD's on a whim. Difference was night and day - even between this LOD and their other offerings. He explained all the high gauge materials, but I didn't care so much at the time. I just knew I couldn't walk out without one knowing how good it sounded. And no, I didn't want one that stuck out 2 inches, but after I heard it compared to the Low Rider, again, couldn't disagree with the sound.


 
  


 I did. I went out to get the best cable I can find (22 gauge, OFC silverplated cable and low profile righ-angled plugs) and made my own custom LOD fit for my stack. I only spent 1/5 the cost Alo was asking and I still have plenty of spare wire.


----------



## Podster

I"m sure with 14 post old Monty is an authority Head:-0 I like your IC (more like an ITAP) but sweet none the less. Cable resistance is none existent as well. Sweet


----------



## Cotnijoe

bmichels said:


> NICE SET-UP !




Whats norturnal audio?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Don't knock the newcomers.  They have as much right to be here as you.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

cotnijoe said:


> Whats norturnal audio?




It's a custom cable maker based in Singapore.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

skybleu said:


> Now what's that amp at the bottom there?




It looks like a Shozy PX-M1 to me.


----------



## lin0003

bluesyfluesy said:


> It looks like a Shozy PX-M1 to me.


 
 Yeah, it is. 
  
 I was a bit disappointed with that amp. Not great IMO.


----------



## mpawluk91

montyburns said:


> New pipe, new photo. Went to ALO in Portland and listened to a couple of different LOD's. Couldn't believe the difference from the basic FiiO. Went with the big boy.
> 
> iPod 3rd Gen, ALO Triple Pipe LOD, C&C BH2, FiiO RC-UE2 cable, Triple Fi 10's


You have a good taste in setup I dig it man, great synergy when I borrowed a friends tf10's and plugged em into my c&c bh. To be honest the tf10's sound a lot like my ue 6000 headphones


----------



## Montyburns

Interesting. There's a pair of UE 6000's for sale here in Minnesota on Craigslist. I was interested, but they were wrapped in plastic and had to wonder if they were legit.
  
 How do you like them overall? Did you replace the cord by chance?


----------



## mpawluk91

montyburns said:


> Interesting. There's a pair of UE 6000's for sale here in Minnesota on Craigslist. I was interested, but they were wrapped in plastic and had to wonder if they were legit.
> 
> How do you like them overall? Did you replace the cord by chance?



hell yes I did and I really love the way they sound. There really is no better sounding headphone for 90 us dollars new on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_3?k=ue6000&sprefix=ue6


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

buttuglyjeff said:


> Cool, are you using the Camera Connection Kit to play hi res files?


 
 Exactly, I am using the Lightening to USB Camera Connection Adapter (that is the name on the Apple Store / Website)
  
 Btw, I am trying the ONKYO HF PLAYER on ios, it mentioned it can stream higher resolution music to USB DAC through Camera Connection Adapter (e.g. 96kHz) ...

Onkyo on iTunes claimed : 
  
 96 kHz and 192 kHz audio files can be output to a compatible USB digital audio processing device using a Camera Connection Kit for iPad
  

  
 I can also connect it to my M2TECH HIFACE DAC D/A converter, but seems the "POWER" is not enough to drive More Demanding Headphone, but using an AMP would be fine.

 my Audioquest Dragonfly & Nova Tiny-M, cannot be used (said draw too much charge)
  
 I have:
  
 Apogee ONE / Fostex HP-P1/ ALO International.
  
 right now, I feel the ALO International is the most Powerful, Dynamic and Live on music.
 However, It is not suitable for BASS headphone coz the BASS is too strong and powerful for me...(such as my Sol Republic Master Track XC)
 The B&O Beoplay H6 and other more Neutral headphone like my Shure SRH 1840 sound fantastic... (even on my High Impedance IEM SM64)


----------



## Spiderman

drewfig said:


> spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > This is my current end game set up, I honestly spend alot of time in between school and my house I can't invest in a full size, but I probably don't want to since I have had a few fullsize but wasn't  really satisfied. I love the sound of my 535's, if anything I might just get a custom blue or red cable haven't decided if I want all red or spidey colors. But they sound absolutely blissful and the mids are amazing, bass is good not great but the mids are worth it. The isolation is pretty amazing yesterday, I got bit by a dog and didn't hear it until after it was tugging my pants, that's how good the isolation is.
> ...


 
 I actually changed them right now, i got some comply tips and they isolate even better though the mids sound slightly recessed than before. Idk I might change them back.


----------



## miceblue

buttuglyjeff said:


> Cool, are you using the Camera Connection Kit to play hi res files?



The iPhone 4S at least can play 24/48 files natively.


----------



## fiascogarcia

headwhacker said:


> I did. I went out to get the best cable I can find (22 gauge, OFC silverplated cable and low profile righ-angled plugs) and made my own custom LOD fit for my stack. I only spent 1/5 the cost Alo was asking and I still have plenty of spare wire.


 
  
 Awesome connector!  You have to start making these for Head-Fier's!  I don't have the tools or the skill. Cable makers really hate making the super short cables.


----------



## headwhacker

fiascogarcia said:


> Awesome connector!  You have to start making these for Head-Fier's!  I don't have the tools or the skill. Cable makers really hate making the super short cables.


 
  
 Thanks, but it's really a pain making connectors as short with manual tools. Another head-fier Sorensiim post a detailed instructions how to make one. Just search for the exact post here.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp.
  
  
 I suppose cable manufacturers have the best equipment to manufacture stuff like this. But the prices they are charging sometimes are appalling. I saw one connector cable that is more expensive than my DAP. Even if I have the money, it feels foolish to pay that much for an LOD cable.
  
 I had to buy all the tools and materials I needed. But the sum of all that is still substantially less that just buying the cable outright. Next time I need another one for a different length. I just need to whip one up and don't have to spend a cent.
  
 I was lazy to make one myself but could not find a short enough cable the fits perfectly with my stack. So I had to take matters with my own hands 
  
 When you have time it's worth the effort imo.


----------



## rudi0504

Today I have mini meet with 3 friends and we found Chord best transport as follow :

Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with op amp Muse 02
Dac / Amp : chord Hugo
Headphone : Abyss 1266
 Fostex TH 900
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1 , 112 ohm
Cable : we use COAXIAL from Kimber

The function :
iPhone 5s + dac venture craft go dap DD 1 LE muse 02 = as full transport
We use Coaxial cable connect to HUGO

Sound quality :
This IDevice set up pair with dac like :
Go Dap DD 1 LE muse 02 or. Class solo original or Class Solo -dB
Use coaxial cable Connect to Hugo

The result :
so far the best sound quality what we can have from IDevice .
High : more crispy and more detail more body and volume
We can hear more cymbals compare direct Iphone 5s with lightning to USB
Mid : better detail and more pronounce that we hear more clear and clean mid than before
Bass : better bass impact and full body bass
Separation : the best separation what we can have , if we Pkus dac for IDevjce
Soundstage : more 3 D presentation





The other source that sound very good and natural is:

Source Color fly C4
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo
Headphone : Abyss 1266


----------



## mpawluk91

Hey rudi I would bet that you can setup a pretty amazing home stereo system, you have listened to so many high end headphone rigs I bet you would be a good judge for the big time


----------



## AnakChan

@rudi0504, in your 2nd photo with the Colorfly is that a Fostex TH-x00 connected to the Hugo?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> @rudi0504
> , in your 2nd photo with the Colorfly is that a Fostex TH-x00 connected to the Hugo?




Hi Sean 

You are right it was Fostex TH 900 

Please try Chord Hugo in Tokyo , I am sure you love it


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> Hey rudi I would bet that you can setup a pretty amazing home stereo system, you have listened to so many high end headphone rigs I bet you would be a good judge for the big time




Thank you mpawluk91 for your compliment 

Audio is my number one hobby number two is head Fi 
Life without these two , like see without salt , is no taste hahaha


----------



## karloil

bluesyfluesy said:


> It's a custom cable maker based in Singapore.


 
  
 have you tried purchasing items from them? if yes, how are their cables?


----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## BucketInABucket

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you mpawluk91 for your compliment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Audio is love, 
 audio is LIFE.


----------



## DMinor

bucketinabucket said:


> Audio is love,
> audio Music is LIFE.


 
  
 Made correction for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You can switch love but not life.


----------



## BucketInABucket

dminor said:


> Made correction for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 *steals correction for my signature


----------



## TheDreamthinker

fiascogarcia said:


> Spoiler: Saving Space here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is one of the nicest iem cables I have ever seen...


----------



## zachchen1996

thedreamthinker said:


> That is one of the nicest iem cables I have ever seen...


 

 it's whiplash audio's new totl iem cable xp


----------



## Cotnijoe

Is it flexible though? Looks like it would be stfuf as hell


----------



## jamato8

I have the Whiplash in 8 braid gold plated silver, excellent and yes, it also looks great.


----------



## fiascogarcia

thedreamthinker said:


> That is one of the nicest iem cables I have ever seen...


 
  
  


cotnijoe said:


> Is it flexible though? Looks like it would be stfuf as hell


 
  
 Craig does a great job. It's the nicest cable I've ever had.  Never thought the cable would make a sonic difference, but this one changed my mind!  I use it at home mostly, so the 8 connector isn't a bit of problem for me, though it might be a bit stiff and bulky for purely portable use. I would imagine the 4 connector would be very flexible.  Still, the sound...............


----------



## Cotnijoe

Id love to try the Twau sometime... Considering its as much as my current iem haha love to see what it can do


----------



## bluesyfluesy

karloil said:


> have you tried purchasing items from them? if yes, how are their cables?




I have an order with them, but yet to to recieve it. People on other forums say that it definitely won't be as good as better-known cable makers such as Whiplash, but hey, they're not even half the price of those...


----------



## JuzModa

fiascogarcia said:


>


is that 334?


----------



## zachchen1996

fiascogarcia said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 such a nice looking rig


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Another Rig of the Day...

*iPod 5G > Onkyo HF Player (HD Player Pack) > Lightening to USB Camera Adapter *
*> M2TECH HiFace DAC > Corda Stepdance > B&O Beoplay H6*


----------



## karloil

bluesyfluesy said:


> I have an order with them, but yet to to recieve it. People on other forums say that it definitely won't be as good as better-known cable makers such as Whiplash, but hey, they're not even half the price of those...




ok thanks! i'm thinking of ordering from them too. please let me know your impressions


----------



## fiascogarcia

zachchen1996 said:


> such a nice looking rig


 
  
 Thank you!  Not so portable, but it sounds great and lets me wander from room to room!
  


juzmoda said:


> is that 334?


 
  
 It's the Parterre.  My favorite iem so far. Might look a little different with the Comply's on them (which sound surprisingly great).  I've been doing a little tip rolling lately!


----------



## rudi0504

3 days a go the first time I have heard Fostex HP V 1 tube hybrid amp 

Source : AK 240
Amp : Fostex HP V1 tube hybrid amp 
Headphone : LCD XC 

Sound quality compare to my ALO Continental V2
High : Fostex HP V1 more crisp and detail with more volume 
Mid : is more sweet and intimate than my ALO continental 2
Bass : ALO has better bass impact 
Separation : Fostex HP V1 has better music separation 
Soundstage : Fostex HP V1 has wider soundstage 
IMO


----------



## lin0003

How's the AK240?


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> 
> You are right it was Fostex TH 900
> 
> Please try Chord Hugo in Tokyo , I am sure you love it


 
  
 Hi Rudi,
  
 Actually I did get a chance to try the Hugo at the Fujiya show last month. I brought along my Alpha Dogs to that event. Timelord (distributors of Chord) had a presentation of which I attended - I really should put the pix I took in the Chord Hugo thread.

 Maybe the ADs were the wrong choice for the Hugo but I felt the whole signature to be almost too clean-cut surgical. I didn't bring my TH-900's as the last time I took it to a show its swivel broke . The Hugo is a nice DAC/Amp but I personally feel that a more "musical" (i.e. less analytical) headphone/earphone is more suited to it for my sonic tastes.


----------



## subver

headwhacker said:


> I did. I went out to get the best cable I can find (22 gauge, OFC silverplated cable and low profile righ-angled plugs) and made my own custom LOD fit for my stack. I only spent 1/5 the cost Alo was asking and I still have plenty of spare wire.




Awesome! Is there a thread anywhere on what materials to get and how to make a really high quality LOD? I am very interested in this. Something comparable to an Alo LOD? Thanks!


----------



## headwhacker

subver said:


> Awesome! Is there a thread anywhere on what materials to get and how to make a really high quality LOD? I am very interested in this. Something comparable to an Alo LOD? Thanks!


 
  
 Check this thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> 3 days a go the first time I have heard Fostex HP V 1 tube hybrid amp
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Amp : Fostex HP V1 tube hybrid amp
> ...


 
  
 I thought you were going to get the Hugo or the AK240.....


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

buttuglyjeff said:


> I thought you were going to get the Hugo or the AK240.....:rolleyes:




In Rudi's dictionary,"or" & "and" mean the same thing when it comes to buying gear. Hehe


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I thought you were going to get the Hugo or the AK240.....:rolleyes:




Hi Jeff 

I bought Hugo 
Ak 240 still thinking yes or not ? 
I like the SQ compare to my Hugo


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> In Rudi's dictionary,"or" & "and" mean the same thing when it comes to buying gear. Hehe




You know me better than my self George


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Actually I did get a chance to try the Hugo at the Fujiya show last month. I brought along my Alpha Dogs to that event. Timelord (distributors of Chord) had a presentation of which I attended - I really should put the pix I took in the Chord Hugo thread.
> 
> ...




Hi Sean 

All it matter of synergy in audio gear 
I love my Hugo , first about the sound quality and second about the flexibility to pair with my other amps or dac or dap 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> How's the AK240?




Ak 240 in my opinion is improvement from AK 100 , sound quality very detail and better clarity compare to ak 100 / 120' , very wide soundstage , bass impact is less than ak 120 
Overall is neutral and natural sound quality 
If I pair with Hugo , I get the balance sound quality , with improvement in bass region and sound fuller 
I like ak 240 too 
But I hate the high price for DAP


----------



## kkcc

rudi0504 said:


> Ak 240 in my opinion is improvement from AK 100 , sound quality very detail and better clarity compare to ak 100 / 120' , very wide soundstage , bass impact is less than ak 120
> Overall is neutral and natural sound quality
> If I pair with Hugo , I get the balance sound quality , with improvement in bass region and sound fuller
> I like ak 240 too
> But I hate the high price for DAP


 
  
 Rudi you should also try the AK240 with balanced cable, might make you forget the high price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really cannot find an better pocketable device for use on the go....


----------



## RAFA

I just love Mini Disc


----------



## lee730

lol kinda looks like the hugo .


----------



## BucketInABucket

lee730 said:


> lol kinda looks like the hugo .


 
 Plot twist - it is the hugo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Never thought I'd see someone still using minidisk at this age. Then again, this is head-fi after all.


----------



## RAFA

lee730 said:


> lol kinda looks like the hugo .


 
  
 The price-raise kind of de-motivated me for a hugo.
  


bucketinabucket said:


> Plot twist - it is the hugo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Now I feel old. My first grey hair come out... grey like my NH1.


----------



## DR650SE

I still have a few mini disc players somewhere. I should try remaking some good mini discs! 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAFA

dr650se said:


> I still have a few mini disc players somewhere. I should try remaking some good mini discs!
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


 
  
 Compared to a 128 gb micro sd card a hi-md is a dinosaur, but its the Sony charme from its its miniature mechanics that wins my heart. Also, the MZ-NH1 sounds very good.


----------



## lee730

rafa said:


> The price-raise kind of de-motivated me for a hugo.
> 
> 
> Now I feel old. My first grey hair come out... grey like my NH1.


 
  
 It was "a hugo price hike" indeed...


----------



## Paul Graham

Heres one Head-Fier that still uses minidisc


----------



## karloil

my work companion!


----------



## subver

headwhacker said:


> Check this thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp


 
 Thanks man.. very informative! And yet, now I have so many more questions haha


----------



## miceblue




----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Actually I did get a chance to try the Hugo at the Fujiya show last month.


 
 Last month? Whoops, missed that one!


----------



## sjolander21

indieman said:


> @sjolander21: what are you using as a sleeve cover for your df dac?




Oops sorry for not answering... It's kinda similar to the protective wrap rudi0504 is using, found a 140 cm roll on a sales market in my area. 10 SEK = about 1.50 USD. Better wrap that sh|t around all my gear


----------



## rudi0504

sjolander21 said:


> Oops sorry for not answering... It's kinda similar to the protective wrap rudi0504 is using, found a 140 cm roll on a sales market in my area. 10 SEK = about 1.50 USD. Better wrap that sh|t around all my gear




This anti slip mate is exactly what I use to wrap all my gear 

Note : with the time can print out the dots on your amp body , that's why I use now cloth like shoe shine from the hotel


----------



## BillsonChang007

sjolander21 said:


> Oops sorry for not answering... It's kinda similar to the protective wrap rudi0504 is using, found a 140 cm roll on a sales market in my area. 10 SEK = about 1.50 USD. Better wrap that sh|t around all my gear




The correct spelling is "Schiit"


----------



## Kazenagi




----------



## mpawluk91

Does the zx1 output a fully balanced signal from the headphone jack?

What about through the line out?, I'm starting to think the major advantage of the zx1 over the f880 is the discrete wiring and a balanced signal


----------



## Kazenagi

zx1 is single ended, the line out probably isn't balanced either.


----------



## mpawluk91

kazenagi said:


> zx1 is single ended, the line out probably isn't balanced either.


I'm wondering if it is possible to mod a zx1 to output a fully balanced signal via line out, but to my understanding the dac has to be made for individual ground wiring of the 2 channels.

I just read this entire thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/160324/ok-what-exactly-is-balanced/0_30 and I feel like my brain is going to explode


----------



## fiascogarcia

rafa said:


> I just love Mini Disc


 
  
 What kind of tips are those?  I'm always looking for a new kind to try!


----------



## mpawluk91

rafa said:


> I just love Mini Disc


I see that minidisc player has a line out. What kind of sound quality could that thing achieve when paired with a nice amp?


----------



## SkyBleu

kazenagi said:


>



Pwoah! That cable is sexy!


----------



## fiascogarcia

kazenagi said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

My new so-called portable rig that I put in my Tumi shoulder bag:
  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

 DX50 > Hugo > C435
 A sd card carrying case


----------



## RAFA

fiascogarcia said:


> What kind of tips are those?  I'm always looking for a new kind to try!




This is a generic tip. It is from some iem that was included with a cellphone. I cannot remember what cellphone it was. I had serious fit issues with the 3DD, until I found theses.



mpawluk91 said:


> I see that minidisc player has a line out. What kind of sound quality could that thing achieve when paired with a nice amp?




I actually never tried out. The MZ-NH1 sounds very good. It is a somewhat dark sounding device. Paired with the 3DD, wich itself tends to be on the brighter side... it sounds very nice. I like it much more than the sound of the DX50.

I will try to amp it with the E12DIY when I am at home


----------



## whoever




----------



## BucketInABucket

whoever said:


>


 
 What amp is that?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ Looks like it would nicely fit in a pocket


----------



## headwhacker

bucketinabucket said:


> What amp is that?




Headstage arrow


----------



## BucketInABucket

headwhacker said:


> Headstage arrow


 
 Which version?


----------



## whoever

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ Looks like it would nicely fit in a pocket


 
 incredibly well yes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even if you wear a suit! 
  


headwhacker said:


> Headstage arrow


 
 yup
  


bucketinabucket said:


> Which version?


 
 3G
  
 I think Robert, the owner is going to release a new version....called the 5g....but one have to be quite patient....


----------



## BucketInABucket

whoever said:


> incredibly well yes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh yes, my bad. I'm pretty terrible at amp recognition


----------



## whoever

bucketinabucket said:


> Ahh yes, my bad. I'm pretty terrible at amp recognition


 
 well, they actually look all the same almost.....so it's quite hard to recognize them unless you see the settings buttons....


----------



## TheDreamthinker

whoever said:


> well, they actually look all the same almost.....so it's quite hard to recognize them unless you see the settings buttons....


 
  
 Head-Fi Sensei: *'Damn, how could you miss that settings button?!....haven't I thought you anything all these years?'*


----------



## mpawluk91

rafa said:


> I actually never tried out. The MZ-NH1 sounds very good. It is a somewhat dark sounding device. Paired with the 3DD, wich itself tends to be on the brighter side... it sounds very nice. I like it much more than the sound of the DX50.
> 
> I will try to amp it with the E12DIY when I am at home


let me know because I am very interested in minidisc all the sudden after researching it


----------



## indieman

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> ...my Audioquest Dragonfly & Nova Tiny-M, cannot be used (said draw too much charge)...


 
 Throw a tiny usb hub in the mix and it will work. Using a DF 1.2 dac with my 5s and it sounds great. Check this thread for more info http://www.head-fi.org/t/634555/ipad-mini-camera-connection-kit-dac/60#post_10352685


----------



## indieman

sjolander21 said:


> Oops sorry for not answering... It's kinda similar to the protective wrap rudi0504 is using, found a 140 cm roll on a sales market in my area. 10 SEK = about 1.50 USD. Better wrap that sh|t around all my gear


 
  
 Thanks for the reply! Looking forward to making a custom protective case for my df 1.2 dac.


rudi0504 said:


> This anti slip mate is exactly what I use to wrap all my gear
> 
> Note : with the time can print out the dots on your amp body , that's why I use now cloth like shoe shine from the hotel


 
 Good to know thanks!


----------



## indieman

My end game portable rig


----------



## Ivabign

My iPod Classic and my $14 GoDap in red - my first amp - lol. Kinda like it with my Westone 3's.


----------



## RAFA

mpawluk91 said:


> let me know because I am very interested in minidisc all the sudden after researching it




To my ears the sound amped, is pretty much the same with the E12DIY. Or lets say almost. To my ears it had less detail amped and over all something was missing.

However the LO itself, is maybe not a true LO. It comes out of the HO with the difference, that you have to switch some Setting in the menu from HO to LO. The other two are line-in ando optical in.

I like the unamped sound more.


----------



## mpawluk91

rafa said:


> To my ears the sound amped, is pretty much the same with the E12DIY. Or lets say almost. To my ears it had less detail amped and over all something was missing.
> 
> However the LO itself, is maybe not a true LO. It comes out of the HO with the difference, that you have to switch some Setting in the menu from HO to LO. The other two are line-in ando optical in.
> 
> I like the unamped sound more.


It might depend on the iem's or cans too

That is kind of cool/weird how the line out works, I would love to hear a minidisc player, isn't there some minidiscs that can hold as much space as a cd? I would love to load an album on one in wav format


----------



## RAFA

mpawluk91 said:


> It might depend on the iem's or cans too
> 
> That is kind of cool/weird how the line out works, I would love to hear a minidisc player, isn't there some minidiscs that can hold as much space as a cd? I would love to load an album on one in wav format




Actually my mz-nh1 is one of those. It is a hi-md recorder/player. It holds up to 1gb per disc. I actually put on WAV files and listened to them.

If you are looking for one, look for a hi-md player. Beware of the high disc-prices. The mz-rh1 is said to be the best of the minidisc players.


----------



## mpawluk91

rafa said:


> Actually my mz-nh1 is one of those. It is a hi-md recorder/player. It holds up to 1gb per disc. I actually put on WAV files and listened to them.
> 
> If you are looking for one, look for a hi-md player. Beware of the high disc-prices. The mz-rh1 is said to be the best of the minidisc players.


Yeah I just looked at the disc prices for hi-md and WOW those aren't cheap! But regular minidiscs are pretty affordable


----------



## garcsa

indieman said:


> My end game portable rig


 
 Just dozen of year before...


----------



## spurxiii

Aiwas were awesome


----------



## Fabaaroan




----------



## Kojaku

A new family member will be coming in soon (couldn't wait so I already updated my sig), but this is how the reference porta-rig is lookin' for the time being.
  

  


  
 Kojaku


----------



## EpicAnthony

Those bands are awesome!


----------



## Kojaku

epicanthony said:


> Those bands are awesome!


 
 Thanks! I bought them off a grunge store on the internet lol xD
  
 Kojaku


----------



## EpicAnthony

kojaku said:


> Thanks! I bought them off a grunge store on the internet lol xD
> 
> Kojaku




Lol good purchase! Bro


----------



## indieman

Might wanna censor that rig Kojaku  might be too awesome for some lol


----------



## Kojaku

indieman said:


> Might wanna censor that rig Kojaku  might be too awesome for some lol


 
 Samuel L. Jackson-approved. Therefore, everyone else in the world approved, hehe.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## indieman

ivabign said:


> My iPod Classic and my $14 GoDap in red - my first amp - lol. Kinda like it with my Westone 3's.


 
 GoDap is only $14?!


----------



## EpicAnthony

Did someone say 14 dollars? *Looks at wallet*.


----------



## indieman

jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Another Rig of the Day...


 
 Love those cans! How do you like them? I've been on the lookout for some portable closed cans to possibly replace my hd598s


----------



## Cotnijoe

indieman said:


> ivabign said:
> 
> 
> > My iPod Classic and my $14 GoDap in red - my first amp - lol. Kinda like it with my Westone 3's.
> ...


 
  
 Theyre the original iphone 3G ones. Some people like myself cut parts of the casing off for it to fit the iphone 4.


----------



## indieman

Oh gotcha. Good idea! DIY ftw!


----------



## Ivabign

With the 30 pin extension, the Classic squeezes in - just need a band - although it sits in pretty snug. Amazon has three colors - red/white/black for just $14 - and the damned thing works! And has been favorably reviewed here when it was $199.


indieman said:


> GoDap is only $14?!


----------



## knights

AK100
 XD-01


----------



## miceblue




----------



## headwhacker

miceblue said:


>



 


Nice pic. The foreground and background blurr gives the subject a good character.


----------



## Punnisher

ivabign said:


> With the 30 pin extension, the Classic squeezes in - just need a band - although it sits in pretty snug. Amazon has three colors - red/white/black for just $14 - and the damned thing works! And has been favorably reviewed here when it was $199.


 
 I just ordered one. I'm assuming the adapter is needed because the ipod classic has a thicker body? There's probably a way to adjust the height so the classic will fit. I'll get it working somehow. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## batteraziiz

kojaku said:


> Thanks! I bought them off a grunge store on the internet lol xD
> 
> Kojaku


 

 At first I thought he meant Tribe  But then I saw the rubber. Kudos on both!


----------



## mpawluk91

ivabign said:


> My iPod Classic and my $14 GoDap in red - my first amp - lol. Kinda like it with my Westone 3's.


I would buy one especially because it's only $14.99 but the output impedance is 16 ohms, that's pretty high and it makes most multi ba iem's unusable. Only full size cans would sound right in theory

But I haven't actually heard the go-dap gd-03 so I could be dead wrong


----------



## BadBoySimran

mpawluk91 said:


> I would buy one especially because it's only $14.99 but the *output impedance is 16 ohms*, that's pretty high and it makes most multi ba iem's unusable. Only full size cans would sound right in theory
> 
> But I haven't actually heard the go-dap gd-03 so I could be dead wrong


 
 I think you might be wrong here...
 The specs on the website state *"Suitable Headphone Impedance"* to be between 16ohms - 100 ohms. So, the Output impedance of the device ought to be pretty low.


----------



## mpawluk91

badboysimran said:


> I think you might be wrong here...
> The specs on the website state *"Suitable Headphone Impedance"* to be between 16ohms - 100 ohms. So, the Output impedance of the device ought to be pretty low.


Now that you point that out I'm pretty sure you're correct my bad lol. In that case I wonder if an ipod video would fit


----------



## Ivabign

I can't find out what the output impedance is - but I think it is pretty low - saw it somewhere, but can't remember - did a bit of research before I spent my $14....
  
 But I am pretty sure it isn't 16ohms.


----------



## awry

jjshin23 said:


> What cable is that?  Very nice.


 
 Lakable Takumi. Costs about 5200 hkd.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Hurray!


----------



## indieman

ivabign said:


> With the 30 pin extension, the Classic squeezes in - just need a band - although it sits in pretty snug. Amazon has three colors - red/white/black for just $14 - and the damned thing works! And has been favorably reviewed here when it was $199.


Does this work as a dac too? Or just an amp?


----------



## Ivabign

indieman said:


> Does this work as a dac too? Or just an amp?


 

 Just an amp as far as I can tell - uses ipod/iphone dac


----------



## indieman

Oh gotcha cool.


----------



## mpawluk91

If I can fit an ipod video in the go-dap I'll get one


----------



## rudi0504

My nite time Simple rigs 

Source : ak 100 Final Audio Design Edition
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs 
Headphone : LCD XC 
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream line series 
 SAA Endorphin balance 3 pin use Abyss adapter to balance 4 pin and use 4 pin to mini plug 

High : very smooth and clear 
Mid : very sweet tube like midrange , very clear and clean 
Bass : very good impact and bass speed 
Separation : very good music separation 
Soundstage : like in small jazz room 

Overall : with this set up , LCD XC sound so sweet and never get boring , I can listen for hours before sleep 
 This sound quality is like tube sound quality 
 For nite time mostly I use close headphone , that not disturb my wife 

IMO


----------



## singleended58

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> Ko Jo can drive cans with lower impedance. Like Fostex TH 900 , LCD XC , Ultrasone Sig DJ and SIg Pro
> In very good sound quality .
> 
> Did you Ko Jo has number on the battery cover , if yes should be the Same of 300 pcs limited edition .





rudi0504 said:


> My nite time Simple rigs
> 
> Source : ak 100 Final Audio Design Edition
> Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs
> ...




I got the Kojo km01 brass too (but not limited edition???) and thought that Kojo can only drive IEM (in my set up is Heir 4ai with Toxic Cable Silver Poison and UM Miracle with TC silver widow- the sweeter sound is the first one). Btw, very nice gigs.

Thanks Rudi, yes you are right my kojo has #216.


----------



## rudi0504

singleended58 said:


> I got the Kojo km01 brass too (but not limited edition???) and thought that Kojo can only drive IEM (in my set up is Heir 4ai with Toxic Cable Silver Poison and UM Miracle with TC silver widow- the sweeter sound is the first one). Btw, very nice gigs.




Thank you 
Ko Jo can drive cans with lower impedance. Like Fostex TH 900 , LCD XC , Ultrasone Sig DJ and SIg Pro 
In very good sound quality .

Did you Ko Jo has number on the battery cover , if yes should be the Same of 300 pcs limited edition .


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> My nite time Simple rigs
> 
> .....with this set up , LCD XC sound so sweet and never get boring , I can listen for hours before sleep
> This sound quality is like tube sound quality





> *For nite time mostly I use close headphone , that not disturb my wife*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very interesting...  I am indeed looking for a "non leaking" top quality headphone to complement my "very leaking" TH900, and I was thinking buying either an AlphaDOG or a SigPRO, because I understood that they leak much less than the XC.  
  
 --> Do you consider the XC as a "non leaking" headphone ?  Do you think you could use it in bed near your wife sleeping ?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Sportapros arrived. My budget rig is complete (for now until I start modding).


----------



## indieman

Nice. What amp you using?


----------



## meat01

indieman said:


> Nice. What amp you using?


 
  
 His or her signature says C&C BH2, so I am going to guess that.


----------



## indieman

Ah, yes I see that now. Handy things, those signatures


----------



## BucketInABucket

meat01 said:


> His or her signature says C&C BH2, so I am going to guess that.


 
 Yup, it's the C&C BH2. Excellent sound especially considering the price I paid. Will get even better once I do a few mods to the sportapros!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A loaner Apex Glacier with the AK100 stacked atop it, driving the modded DT1350.  Best combo so far to drive the baby Tesla.


----------



## palermo

not really portable, still looking for angled USB OTG so it will be stacked nicely.


----------



## rudi0504

Out The box AK 240 
I heard Only 3 songs and now i charge My AK 240 , My Friend Said take about 8 hours For fully charge , it is long Time 
Out The box sound quality One level above My AK 120 Titan mod . I Will post My First impression After fully charge .


----------



## H20Fidelity

Congrats Rudi.  You enjoy it.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Dear Rudi,

May I know what is your occupation @.@ I should seriously doing what you are doing now in the future xD how can you get to own do much of those gears xD


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> Dear Rudi,
> 
> May I know what is your occupation @.@ I should seriously doing what you are doing now in the future xD how can you get to own do much of those gears xD




I heard he drives an ice cream truck. Mr whippy van.


----------



## BucketInABucket

billsonchang007 said:


> Dear Rudi,
> 
> May I know what is your occupation @.@ I should seriously doing what you are doing now in the future xD how can you get to own do much of those gears xD


 
 He probably owns an audio store like Jaben. That's my guess. That or he's very good friends with an owner of an audio store.


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Congrats Rudi.  You enjoy it.







billsonchang007 said:


> Dear Rudi,
> 
> May I know what is your occupation @.@ I should seriously doing what you are doing now in the future xD how can you get to own do much of those gears xD




Thank you all 

Hahaha lol , i live In Indonesia , My works is as interior Design For High End boutique like Gucci , Burberry and so on 
I jump from home audio to portable audio , thats why i try to find the closet SQ to My home rig 
Please Dont follow My Way , Your wife would Be very angry 
I have already told you , if In The Future Your wife very angry , it is not My vault hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

bucketinabucket said:


> He probably owns an audio store like Jaben. That's my guess. That or he's very good friends with an owner of an audio store.




No, i Dont have Any audio Store 
It is Pure audio hobby 
I have a Lot friends that own audio Shops


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> I heard he drives an ice cream truck. Mr whippy van.




You Know exactly i like to eat ice Cream hahaha


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Hahaha lol , i live In Indonesia , My works is as interior Design For High End boutique like Gucci , Burberry and so on
> I jump from home audio to portable audio , thats why i try to find the closet SQ to My home rig
> ...




Is it because of the job or the rig you have? xP not enough handbags? xD 

I personally like designer's job, you get to enjoy the beauty of your design after all the hard work and you can build a room that is to your desire (although for "people like us" a room will never look good without good audio rig)


----------



## BucketInABucket

rudi0504 said:


> No, i Dont have Any audio Store
> It is Pure audio hobby
> I have a Lot friends that own audio Shops


 
 My guess taken up to 11


----------



## bluesyfluesy

I know you guys have been seeing lots of DX50's recently but...


----------



## headwhacker

bluesyfluesy said:


> I know you guys have been seeing lots of DX50's recently but...


 
  
 Rockbox it lol


----------



## howdy

bluesyfluesy said:


> I know you guys have been seeing lots of DX50's recently but...



No such thing as to many pictures of any one DAP. Seeing someones new rig gives ideas to others. Have you tried amping it yet? And yes the rock box is awesome.


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> Is it because of the job or the rig you have? xP not enough handbags? xD
> 
> I personally like designer's job, you get to enjoy the beauty of your design after all the hard work and you can build a room that is to your desire (although for "people like us" a room will never look good without good audio rig)




I am totally agree with you , we can build for some one beautiful place , but for our place we don't have time to take care , better after hard works to hear music , to release our stress


----------



## rudi0504

howdy said:


> No such thing as to many pictures of any one DAP. Seeing someones new rig gives ideas to others. Have you tried amping it yet? And yes the rock box is awesome.




I like DX 50 , please teach me how can I use rock box , because I am Zero in Computer .
Can Rock box use in Mac?


----------



## rudi0504

bucketinabucket said:


> My guess taken up to 11




Lol


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> I am totally agree with you , we can build for some one beautiful place , but for our place we don't have time to take care , better after hard works to hear music , to release our stress




Office is definitely a mess ( looking at my dad's) but the bed room should look comfy xD 

If the rockbox fixes all the problems on DX50 (software), it would be cool xD


----------



## eke2k6

Last night's entertainment:


----------



## zeppu08

bucketinabucket said:


> He probably owns an audio store like Jaben. That's my guess. That or he's very good friends with an owner of an audio store.







rudi0504 said:


> No, i Dont have Any audio Store
> It is Pure audio hobby
> I have a Lot friends that own audio Shops




I guess with all the stuff you have, you can put up your own audio store too.. Lol!

Congrats and enjoy your new baby rudi!


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> A loaner Apex Glacier with the AK100 stacked atop it, driving the modded DT1350.  Best combo so far to drive the baby Tesla.




Please share your impression


----------



## headwhacker

rudi0504 said:


> I like DX 50 , please teach me how can I use rock box , because I am Zero in Computer .
> Can Rock box use in Mac?


 
  
  
 Check this thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/709855/ibasso-dx50-rockbox-finally-here-latest-update-2014-03-14b2
  
 If you have updated the firmware on DX50 before, you should be able to install rockbox. The process is the same. It's actually installing a dual boot. You can toggle between RB and the original firmware.


----------



## howdy

rudi0504 said:


> I like DX 50 , please teach me how can I use rock box , because I am Zero in Computer .
> Can Rock box use in Mac?



You can load Rock box now but I would wait just a little bit more as there is a few little things they want to do. It will also be a double boot or a partition so you can flip between them.


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> I guess with all the stuff you have, you can put up your own audio store too.. Lol!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy your new baby rudi!




Thank you 
Now slowly I will change my very bad habit to buy audio gear 
Like for AK 240 , I sold my LCD 3 and. AK 120


----------



## bluesyfluesy

headwhacker said:


> Rockbox it lol :tongue_smile:






howdy said:


> No such thing as to many pictures of any one DAP. Seeing someones new rig gives ideas to others. Have you tried amping it yet? And yes the rock box is awesome.




Thanks. Already rockboxed  As a first-time rockbox user I need some getting used to the interface. I have a C5 but I don't think the slight improvement in sound quality is worth the extra bulk.


----------



## rudi0504

eke2k6 said:


> Last night's entertainment:




Wow all high end DAP are there except AK 100 , 120 and 240 
Look like you Dont like Iriver


----------



## rudi0504

headwhacker said:


> Check this thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/709855/ibasso-dx50-rockbox-finally-here-latest-update-2014-03-14b2
> 
> If you have updated the firmware on DX50 before, you should be able to install rockbox. The process is the same. It's actually installing a dual boot. You can toggle between RB and the original firmware.







howdy said:


> You can load Rock box now but I would wait just a little bit more as there is a few little things they want to do. It will also be a double boot or a partition so you can flip between them.




Thank you For Your help


----------



## eke2k6

rudi0504 said:


> Wow all high end DAP are there except AK 100 , 120 and 240
> Look like you Dont like Iriver


 
  
 I would have loved to include the AK240, but it's too soon to be requesting loaners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll likely have a go at the AK240 and Hugo in the future.


----------



## karloil

bluesyfluesy said:


> I know you guys have been seeing lots of DX50's recently but...


 
  
 how's the cable? i currently have a lune mk3 and if this is any better, i might change to these


----------



## bluesyfluesy

karloil said:


> how's the cable? i currently have a lune mk3 and if this is any better, i might change to these



I can't compare them to the lune mk3, as I have not tried them before, but I can say it's a noticeable step up from the stock cables that came with the ASG's. I don't think it will be any "better" though, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## karloil

bluesyfluesy said:


> I can't compare them to the lune mk3, as I have not tried them before, but I can say it's a noticeable step up from the stock cables that came with the ASG's. I don't think it will be any "better" though, but that's just my opinion.


 
  
 still worth a shot as its relatively cheap. thanks!


----------



## Ardian

eke2k6 said:


> I would have loved to include the AK240, but it's too soon to be requesting loaners
> 
> I'll likely have a go at the AK240 and Hugo in the future.



How is the iPod in comparison to these monsters of audio?


----------



## indieman

Which one?
 EDIT: with a high end dac connected probably pretty close? I'm guessing though...


----------



## indieman

bucketinabucket said:


> Yup, it's the C&C BH2. Excellent sound especially considering the price I paid. Will get even better once I do a few mods to the sportapros!


 

 Awesome! I am curious why you chose the sportapros over the more common porta pros? I have two pairs of those, fantastic budget headphones.


----------



## BucketInABucket

indieman said:


> Awesome! I am curious why you chose the sportapros over the more common porta pros? I have two pairs of those, fantastic budget headphones.


 
 The Sportapros were 3 pounds cheaper and I preferred the black driver housing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm eventually going to remove the drivers and mod them anyways so cheaper is always better.


----------



## indieman

Very cool. Are you replacing the drivers with better ones? Also have you heard the porta pros/can compare them? I love the styling of the sporta pros and also they are fairly rare to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BucketInABucket

indieman said:


> Very cool. Are you replacing the drivers with better ones? Also have you heard the porta pros/can compare them? I love the styling of the sporta pros and also they are fairly rare to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh, by 'mod them' I meant 'mod the drivers'. I have a Parts Express headband coming to replace the stock ones because I find them to be difficult to adjust. I also want to perform the 75 ohm resistor mod as well as recable the things. 
  
 I did plan to remove the original drivers from a Pickering OA-7 and put in the Sportapro ones but after learning that I need to remove the pads to do such a thing I'm starting to have second thoughts. Apparently the Sportapros and Portapros share the same drivers and therefore should sound similar - I don't know anything other than that, sorry


----------



## TheMiddleSky

The first ever 3D printing IEM with fully titanium housing: Final Audio Lab1


----------



## lin0003

What are the benefits of 3D printing exactly?


----------



## miceblue

lin0003 said:


> What are the benefits of 3D printing exactly?



Affordable, relatively easy to use, can build many different things with it, and it's basically a 1-man operation.


----------



## lin0003

miceblue said:


> Affordable, relatively easy to use, can build many different things with it, and it's basically a 1-man operation.


 
 But if I'm not wrong there are no sonic benefits right?


----------



## miceblue

lin0003 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Affordable, relatively easy to use, can build many different things with it, and it's basically a 1-man operation.
> ...



It depends on how it's implemented. The MrSpeakers Alpha Dog replaces the stock Fostex T50RP earcup with a 3D printed one, which alters the material and thus dampening and internal reverberations typically found in an earcup.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676095/mrspeakers-alpha-dog-revealed-the-worlds-first-production-3d-printed-headphones/630#post_9707277

A similar thing happened with the Sennheiser HD25-I-II and Amperior, in theory.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/most-excellent-sennheiser-amperior-and-hd-25-1-ii


----------



## indieman

Is the whole iem printed or just drivers or housing?


----------



## Scorpion667

indieman said:


> Is the whole iem printed or just drivers or housing?


 
 That's a good question actually. While my initial reaction is to say housing only, I did see that Smith&Wesson produced the world's first 3d-printed metal gun (model 1911) so 3d printing the driver is theoretically possible. Curious about this as well.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

themiddlesky said:


> The first ever 3D printing IEM with fully titanium housing: Final Audio Lab1


 
 Interesting.
 What are the IEMs lying on btw? 
 Looks like fur...
  


indieman said:


> Is the whole iem printed or just drivers or housing?


 
 I don't think that titanium is a material suitable for 3D printing.
 So maybe the drivers? Not so sure about that either....


----------



## miceblue

Y'all should do a simple Google search sometimes. XD
http://final-audio-design.com/en/archives/2058


> C Titanium 64 housing formed via 3D printer
> 
> Shapes formed using a 3D printer don’t just appear with the touch of a button.
> Different knowhow is especially necessary at each point when it comes to forms created from metal. Each point is quantified and accumulated as explicit knowledge. But when it comes to deciding how to go about combining all of this different knowhow and in what order of precedence, then what is necessary is the intuition of the craftsman. Rather than rendering the work of the craftsman unnecessary, shaping metal using a 3D printer necessitates there being human resources that could be termed digital craftsmen, in that they consider the output data to be created that takes into account the shape of the finished product, the cost, precision, the smoothness of the surface and a number of other elements. To reach the best output data for the housing here, we trialed a great number of prototypes.
> ...




Since they don't mention it anywhere, Wikipedia is also very useful sometimes. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanium_alloy


> Grade 5, also known as Ti6Al4V, Ti-6Al-4V or Ti 6-4, is the most commonly used alloy. It has a chemical composition of 6% aluminium, 4% vanadium, 0.25% (maximum) iron, 0.2% (maximum) oxygen, and the remainder titanium. It is significantly stronger than commercially pure titanium while having the same stiffness and thermal properties (excluding thermal conductivity, which is about 60% lower in Grade 5 Ti than in CP Ti). Among its many advantages, it is heat treatable. This grade is an excellent combination of strength, corrosion resistance, weld and fabricability.
> 
> "This alpha-beta alloy is the workhorse alloy of the titanium industry. The alloy is fully heat treatable in section sizes up to 15mm and is used up to approximately 400°C (750°F). Since it is the most commonly used alloy – over 70% of all alloy grades melted are a sub-grade of Ti6Al4V, its uses span many aerospace airframe and engine component uses and also major non-aerospace applications in the marine, offshore and power generation industries in particular."
> 
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

tom yum goong said:


> Interesting.
> 
> What are the IEMs lying on btw?
> 
> ...




3 D printing Was for the housing / casing 
I don't thing the driver need 3 D printing 
This 3 D printing is to show off how good the looking from FAD LAB 1


----------



## rudi0504

eke2k6 said:


> I would have loved to include the AK240, but it's too soon to be requesting loaners
> 
> I'll likely have a go at the AK240 and Hugo in the future.




Slowly I sell my DAPs or Amps that I seldom use it 
I sell my ak 120 and LCD 3 for buying ak 240
My next DAP to sell is : Studio V 3 edition


----------



## indieman

Wow that was a really long way to basically say the housings are 3d printed


----------



## kkcc

tom yum goong said:


> Interesting.
> 
> What are the IEMs lying on btw?
> 
> Looks like fur...




It is fur, and it is part of the packaging to complete it's bling bling luxurious item status. It does look even more stunning in person and I would have fallen for it had it's cable been removable, or if it is terminated in trrs or rsa balanced.


----------



## doublea71

I can't think of any benefits for 3D printing in the case of an iem, unless you're the first to do it = bragging rights. It seems like more trouble than it's worth imho.


----------



## karloil

^the UM 3x was also 3D printed. it was a good FYI to me but really didn't make a difference as i was after its sound


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## BucketInABucket

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
 Yay, it's another Glacier user. It's such an underrated amp


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bucketinabucket said:


> Yay, it's another Glacier user. It's such an underrated amp


 


 Oh, I wish it's mine.  My friend Ajay loaned it to me for a week.  I am enjoying it with my modded 1350.  It sounded a tad too thin and dry with the K3003.


----------



## BucketInABucket

sp3llv3xit said:


> Oh, I wish it's mine.  My friend Ajay loaned it to me for a week.  I am enjoying it with my modded 1350.  It sounded a tad too thin and dry with the K3003.


 
 If you get a chance, try the in-built USB dac too. It may not be able to match with the AK one but it has a special synergy that I rather like.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bucketinabucket said:


> If you get a chance, try the in-built USB dac too. It may not be able to match with the AK one but it has a special synergy that I rather like.


 


 How?


----------



## rudi0504

I have tried My AK 240 pair With LCD XC

Source : AK 240
Music file : WAV 16 bit / 44,4 KHz
Headphone : LCD XC
Cable : SAA Endorphin balance 4 Pin > use 4 Pin adapter to mini plug > AK 240
Equaleiser : Off
Power / volume control : 65 - 70

My impression :

Like what i Said in my previous impression in another AK 240 thread , that AK 240 sound quality is Only Good to very Good to drive Low Impedance headphone like LCD 3

My analogy
The amp on AK 240 is like 1500 cc motor Engine , i can drive My 1500 cc motor Engine to Speed until 120 km / h.
But The Power is just enough .no reserse Power to drive more Speed .
If i have more Power / bigger Power like in My car 2400 cc , For sure i can drive to The Speed 120 km/H , the result is different , more stabil , has more Power reserse
Compare to 1500 cc motor Engine .

I heard The sound quality from LCD XC is not so optimal like i drive use external amp

IMO


----------



## BucketInABucket

sp3llv3xit said:


> How?


 
 It's a USB DAC. Just use a micro USB cable.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bucketinabucket said:


> It's a USB DAC. Just use a micro USB cable.


 
  
 Oh you mean for my laptop?


----------



## Mimouille

ZX1 > Hugo > TWau > Hidition NT6


----------



## BucketInABucket

sp3llv3xit said:


> Oh you mean for my laptop?


 
 Yup, or if you have an android device you can output an USB digital audio signal too.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bucketinabucket said:


> Yup, or if you have an android device you can output an USB digital audio signal too.


 


 Ah, no thanks.  I've got a good desktop DAC and I just made the switch to Windows Phone.


----------



## SkyBleu

mimouille said:


> ZX1 > Hugo > TWau > Hidition NT6


 
 I dig this picture. 
  
 Nice boat..?


----------



## BucketInABucket

sp3llv3xit said:


> Ah, no thanks.  I've got a good desktop DAC and I just made the switch to Windows Phone.


 
 Fair enough, just letting you know.


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> ZX1 > Hugo > TWau > Hidition NT6




How is Your impression Michael? 
Do you like Your Hugo ?


----------



## Mimouille

skybleu said:


> I dig this picture.
> 
> Nice boat..?


 
  
 Nope, Trident Hotel in Bombay 


rudi0504 said:


> How is Your impression Michael?
> Do you like Your Hugo ?


 
 Check the Hugo thread.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

karloil said:


> ^the UM 3x was also 3D printed. it was a good FYI to me but really didn't make a difference as i was after its sound


 
 As far as I know Westone UM3Xs don't use 3D printing method unless you customize it (reshell) with custom 3D printed


----------



## karloil

themiddlesky said:


> As far as I know Westone UM3Xs don't use 3D printing method unless you customize it (reshell) with custom 3D printed


 
  
 i'm talking about the UM 3x and not the UM3x. Unique Melody's hybrid and not Westone's triple BA.


----------



## NZtechfreak

> I heard The sound quality from LCD XC is not so optimal like i drive use external amp
> 
> IMO


 
  
 I listened to the LCD-XC from my portable sources and wasn't impressed. It was a fun sound, but sound stage was collapsed and imaging sloppy. I keep seeing people say how great they are from portable sources, I think due to their low impedance, but there is more to driving a headphone well than that, and they don't produce anything like a reference sound from portable sources to my ears.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## skalkman




----------



## howdy

skalkman said:


>



So how are you liking the X5?


----------



## skalkman

howdy said:


> So how are you liking the X5?


 
 I really like it, I have finally found a DAP that I'm actually happy with.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

karloil said:


> i'm talking about the UM 3x and not the UM3x. Unique Melody's hybrid and not Westone's triple BA.


 
 Ah sorry, I misread then.


----------



## karloil

themiddlesky said:


> Ah sorry, I misread then.




no worries


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Today's Rig
  
*AK100 > Corda Stepdance > ADL H118 Headphone *


----------



## rudi0504

The Duel between two high end portable Amos from Japan 

Source : AK 120 TITAN MOD 
amp : Mass Ko Bo 395 
Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream line $ 900 USD 

Please guess who is the winner from these two high end Japan Amps ?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Wagnus S


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Wagnus S




Yes you are right George 

Wagnus is better than Mass Ko Bo 395 

High : 
Wagnus more extended , more clear 

Mid : 
Wagnus has more body and clear mid

Bass :
Wagnus has better bass speed and better detail 

Separation : 
Wagnus has better music separation

Soundstage :
Wagnus until now is the widest soundstage in portable amp 

The different is not like night and day , is only 10%

These two are audiophile SQ in portable SE amps plus Ko Jo KM 01

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Yeah, that's why it's such a pain to wait for Bialbero Quattro V from Wagnus this summer. More sweetness with tubes and then we could take things to the next level with AA-sized LiFePO4 batteries just like this
> 
> http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=180&t=3786933
> 
> Lighter than the NiMH ones so that's another plus for those of us who are on the road.




I saw In Mook Singapore festival the picture last year
Wagnus Epdilon S MAX SQ is below Wagnus Epsilom S like mine
It was less detail and more to warm sounding less clarity 
I don't know why Wagnus change their Sound signature in Max version ?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Yes you are right George
> 
> Wagnus is better than Mass Ko Bo 395
> 
> ...




I have the chance to audition the TH900 belonging to Gavin's friend. I am so impressed with the smooth and neutral sound off the Mass Kobo 394.

I have to come to learn that mass kobo 395 is more mid-centric and may not have the same synergy. Or was it really just a power thing?


----------



## buruma

AK240 + A8 earphone with 4 pole 2.5 balaned jack.
and, Full Balanced out Adapter for AK240.


My full balanced portable system.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> I have the chance to audition the TH900 belonging to Gavin's friend. I am so impressed with the smooth and neutral sound off the Mass Kobo 394.
> 
> I have to come to learn that mass kobo 395 is more mid-centric and may not have the same synergy. Or was it really just a power thing?




For portable amp Mass Ko Bo 395 is very Good and IMO is not mid centric
Mass Ko Bo 395 is very Good For iems / Ciems and Low impedance HP , is not For hard to,drive HP,


----------



## 96rubberduckys

rudi0504 said:


> The Duel between two high end portable Amos from Japan
> 
> Source : AK 120 TITAN MOD
> amp : Mass Ko Bo 395
> ...


 
 Who is the winner? I was going to say the guy who sold you a $900 interconnect


----------



## miceblue

96rubberduckys said:


> I was going to say the guy who sold you a $900 interconnect



That costs more than my STAX rig! o.0


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> For portable amp Mass Ko Bo 395 is very Good and IMO is not mid centric
> Mass Ko Bo 395 is very Good For iems / Ciems and Low impedance HP , is not For hard to,drive HP,


 

 thanks. I find that even low impedance TH-900 (25ohm) is best served with desktop amp than portable amp so to control the dynamic and fill up the sound stage (except the portable gear is *Hugo *haha).


----------



## J.Pocalypse

bucketinabucket said:


> I don't even know, just got the Fuze yesterday in the mail from Badboysimran


 
  
 http://themes.rockbox.org/index.php?themeid=1418&target=sansafuzev2


----------



## BucketInABucket

j.pocalypse said:


> http://themes.rockbox.org/index.php?themeid=1418&target=sansafuzev2


 
 That's the one, yay!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> The Duel between two high end *portable Amos* from Japan
> 
> Source : AK 120 TITAN MOD
> amp : Mass Ko Bo 395
> ...


 
  
 I don't think it matters which one wins. They're both portable Amos so it's a win-win situation


----------



## BillsonChang007

anakchan said:


> I don't think it matters which one wins. They're both portable Amos so it's a win-win situation :etysmile:




"Men likes to find out the truth, women want it in detail" xP not that Rudi is a woman or anything


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> I don't think it matters which one wins. They're both portable Amos so it's a win-win situation :etysmile:




You are right Sean
These Two or better Said there include Ko Jo Brass or Tsugaru Edition are excellent amp 
They have their strong and weak Point 
I Love them very much , thats why i collect them all 

Nobody is perfect In audio World


----------



## rudi0504

96rubberduckys said:


> Who is the winner? I was going to say the guy who sold you a $900 interconnect




You are Right , i am agree With you 




miceblue said:


> That costs more than my STAX rig! o.0




No , stax cost more than My set Up


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> thanks. I find that even low impedance TH-900 (25ohm) is best served with desktop amp than portable amp so to control the dynamic and fill up the sound stage (except the portable gear is *Hugo* haha).




You are right 
Portable amp can not compet desktop amp 
It is better you buy directly Mass Ko Bo 394 , than like Me buy small 2 Thing


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> "Men likes to find out the truth, women want it in detail" xP not that Rudi is a woman or anything




Hahaha lol 
I Love Your comment


----------



## Jason36

Awaiting delivery of my Centrance HiFi M8 for iDevices, I'm currently listening to this:

64gb iPod Touch 5g -> HRT MicroStreamer (via lightning to USB) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x


----------



## rudi0504

buruma said:


> AK240 + A8 earphone with 4 pole 2.5 balaned jack.
> and, Full Balanced out Adapter for AK240.
> 
> 
> My full balanced portable system.




Congrats For Your full balance AK 240 

Where Did you Bought AK balance adapter ?

Can you please take The picture from The top , i want to see The hole In balance adapter 

Thank you


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Hahaha lol
> I Love Your comment




Thanks! xD


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Awaiting delivery of my Centrance HiFi M8 for iDevices, I'm currently listening to this:
> 
> 64gb iPod Touch 5g -> HRT MicroStreamer (via lightning to USB) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x




Very clean rig is The best


----------



## buruma

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats For Your full balance AK 240
> 
> Where Did you Bought AK balance adapter ?
> 
> ...






This adapter made by myself.
1,4 : GND
2,3 : hot, cold

=)


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> Very clean rig is The best


 
 Thanks Rudi,
  
 I must say that personally I think the Touch 5g is one of the best sounding iDevices for use directly with a pair of CIEM's. I am struggling to tell any major difference between the Touch on its own and with the MicroStreamer. However the MicroStreamer comes into play when I'm using the FLAC player app for my HiRes files.
  
 Will be interesting to see what difference I can hear with the HiFi M8 when it arrives.


----------



## Scorpion667

I've been thinking about grabbing an ipod touch 5g 64gb to use with my Theorem 720 instead of the 32GB iphone (which I have to leave in airplane mode to avoid interference, hate that lol). But I dunno I just can't justify spending $450 (after tax) on a ipod when Fiio X5 + 2x128GB microSD cards costs roughly the same. I still want an ipod touch so I can control my music via Pebble watch (bluetooth) but damn, I can't justify that price.
  
 I looked on Kijiji and guys are trying to sell them for $700 used because they have flappy birds installed... really?


----------



## clubberkamar

i wish one of android powered DAPs would support pebble. imagine putting your DAP/stack in your bag with a hole for headphone out and enjoying music without having to lug the source on hand. maybe i would even bear a one-line screen on the dap as long as i can see track details on pebble and can control play/pause/volume/next/prev through pebble (via the accelerometer would be even cooler: fist pump for play/pause = badass DAP)


----------



## batteraziiz

clubberkamar said:


> i wish one of android powered DAPs would support pebble. imagine putting your DAP/stack in your bag with a hole for headphone out and enjoying music without having to lug the source on hand. maybe i would even bear a one-line screen on the dap as long as i can see track details on pebble and can control play/pause/volume/next/prev through pebble (via the accelerometer would be even cooler: fist pump for play/pause = badass DAP)


 

 Galaxy players work. I use my pebble with Poweramp etc... Just no gestures like you'd like


----------



## rudi0504

I want Share My personal comparison between
Theorem dac / amp vs Theorem as Dac use line out + Duet

Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac / Amp : Theorem as Dac and amp
Theorem as dac Only
Amp : Duet
Headphone : VModa M 100
Cable : mini to mini Crystal cable dream line With Viablue mini plug diy 

Theorem as dac / Amp :
High : more Crisp and Clear
Mid : more Clear but not as thick plus Duet
Bass : is tighter and cleaner compare plus DUET , bass more Boomy
Separation : better Theorem as stand Alone
Soundstage : Theorem as stand Alone is better more Wide and Depth .
Plus Duet soundstage so narrow

Overall : Theorem plus Duet has not so Good Synergy

It is better Theorem as stand Alone dac/ amp or

Cypher Class solo dB / Class solo original + Duet

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

buruma said:


> This adapter made by myself.
> 1,4 : GND
> 2,3 : hot, cold
> 
> =)




Thank you 
Wow looks Great , you are so genius can make By Your Self 
How you connect to AK 240 and how you connect Your iem to Your adapter ?
I am still confuse


----------



## miceblue

rudi0504 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > That costs more than my STAX rig! o.0
> ...



SRS-2170 - $635
Step-down transformer - $25
Objective DAC (with RCA outputs) - $169

Total cost for my rig: $829 < $900 for the one interconnect cable


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> I want Share My personal comparison between
> Theorem dac / amp vs Theorem as Dac use line out + Duet
> 
> Source : iPhone 5 s
> ...


 
  
  
 Rudi, how does CLAS + Duet compare to the standalone Theorem? Always great seeing your impressions and your gear


----------



## rudi0504

miceblue said:


> SRS-2170 - $635
> Step-down transformer - $25
> Objective DAC (with RCA outputs) - $169
> 
> Total cost for my rig: $829 < $900 for the one interconnect cable




Ic , i though Your stax is SR 007


----------



## buruma

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> Wow looks Great , you are so genius can make By Your Self
> How you connect to AK 240 and how you connect Your iem to Your adapter ?
> I am still confuse



This adapter is for stationary amps. =)


----------



## indieman

rudi0504 said:


> I want Share My personal comparison between
> Theorem dac / amp vs Theorem as Dac use line out + Duet
> 
> Source : iPhone 5 s
> ...


 
 How do you like the m100 rudi? I thought I had convinced myself to pick up some sennheiser momentums for my new headphones, but now I'm seriously considering the v-moda m100s just because I like the looks and customization options (especially the upgradeable earpads!) . I'm using an iphone 5s to dragonfly 1.2 combo.


----------



## Change is Good




----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> I don't think it matters which one wins. They're both portable Amos so it's a win-win situation :etysmile:


At first I had actually thought he did a comparison on amps with Amos. Really.


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> I want Share My personal comparison between
> Theorem dac / amp vs Theorem as Dac use line out + Duet
> 
> Source : iPhone 5 s
> ...




Hi again rudi! Just want to ask you, what do you prefer more with this set up? The stand alone theorem or the solo -db + duet combo? How can you differentiate the set up? Cheers!


----------



## stuartfang

My latest travelling/hotel/university rig


----------



## indieman

Finally a pic of some momentums . I like your MacBook lid mod


----------



## White Lotus

Can't remember if I posted this here or not.
  
 My in-flight IEM bass-kit.
  
 There is no DAP - I use my iPod, but this can be used with in-flight entertainment, PSP, 3DS.. Any source you feel like listening to.


----------



## miceblue

white lotus said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here or not.
> 
> My in-flight IEM bass-kit.
> 
> There is no DAP - I use my iPod, but this can be used with in-flight entertainment, PSP, 3DS.. Any source you feel like listening to.



Is that Project Palaios and a ZO2?

Also, nice cat.


----------



## stuartfang

indieman said:


> Finally a pic of some momentums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## spurxiii

Newly acquired cans. Rig for the journey home


----------



## turokrocks

batteraziiz said:


> Galaxy players work. I use my pebble with Poweramp etc... Just no gestures like you'd like


 
 All Sony Walkmans with android work.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

scorpion667 said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing an ipod touch 5g 64gb to use with my Theorem 720 instead of the 32GB iphone (which I have to leave in airplane mode to avoid interference, hate that lol). But I dunno I just can't justify spending $450 (after tax) on a ipod when Fiio X5 + 2x128GB microSD cards costs roughly the same. I still want an ipod touch so I can control my music via Pebble watch (bluetooth) but damn, I can't justify that price.
> 
> I looked on Kijiji and guys are trying to sell them for $700 used because they have flappy birds installed... really?


 

 If you live in the US, check Apple's refurb section.  They have the 64gb Touches for $299 and free shipping...


----------



## nazrin313




----------



## lin0003

What's that IEM? A Fitear?


----------



## nazrin313

lin0003 said:


> What's that IEM? A Fitear?




Thats SD-3...electronica galore imho


----------



## lin0003

nazrin313 said:


> Thats SD-3...electronica galore imho


 
 Oh, yeah, forgot about that IEM. Must sound great!


----------



## nazrin313

lin0003 said:


> Oh, yeah, forgot about that IEM. Must sound great!




To my ears it does sound great with the portable setup that I have, ihifi960>ted's pure silver IC>portatube plus>ted's pure silver cable>sd-3..

Sooo much bass, details, soundstage and separation.. Pure 3D sound... Luv it


----------



## JuzModa

nazrin313 said:


> To my ears it does sound great with the portable setup that I have, ihifi960>ted's pure silver IC>portatube plus>ted's pure silver cable>sd-3..
> 
> Sooo much bass, details, soundstage and separation.. Pure 3D sound... Luv it


 
 haha anyone tried comparing sd3 with um miracle? whats the diff?


----------



## skalkman

juzmoda said:


> haha anyone tried comparing sd3 with um miracle? whats the diff?


 
 The SD-3 is using three drivers, the Miracle is using six (i belive?). One is universal on is custom. One costs ~$400 more.


----------



## JuzModa

skalkman said:


> The SD-3 is using three drivers, the Miracle is using six (i belive?). One is universal on is custom. One costs ~$400 more.


 
 in sound ?


----------



## skalkman

juzmoda said:


> in sound ?


 
 Don't know. Don't really care. They're not even in the same price bracket.


----------



## Punnisher

I got my Go-Dap GD03 in the mail last night. I modded it right away and it fits my ipod classic nicely.
  

  
 Some shots of the internals.


----------



## mpawluk91

punnisher said:


> I got my Go-Dap GD03 in the mail last night. I modded it right away and it fits my ipod classic nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you have to mod? I ordered 2 of them cause they're so cheap. I plan on using an ipod video so I guess it should fit just like a classic


----------



## Punnisher

The plastic "holster" is designed to fit around the entire lower half of the iphone. The corners of the ipod classic are more pronounced and thicker than the iphone so the classic won't fully dock with the connector.
  
 I removed the corners of the holster, and it fits perfectly. To do this safely, you need to disassemble the unit completely, but it's not hard.


----------



## mpawluk91

punnisher said:


> The plastic "holster" is designed to fit around the entire lower half of the iphone. The corners of the ipod classic are more pronounced and thicker than the iphone so the classic won't fully dock with the connector.
> 
> I removed the corners of the holster, and it fits perfectly. To do this safely, you need to disassemble the unit completely, but it's not hard.


So if remove the corners of the holster it will fit securely without the need of a band?


----------



## Punnisher

mpawluk91 said:


> So if remove the corners of the holster it will fit securely without the need of a band?


 
 It depends on the player. I have a 160gb thin classic, and I don't strictly need a band. Though I will still use one to make sure the dock connector doesn't get damaged if it ever came loose. Thicker ipods like the 160gb fatty and the 80gb ipod video may not clip as well.


----------



## mpawluk91

punnisher said:


> It depends on the player. I have a 160gb thin classic, and I don't strictly need a band. Though I will still use one to make sure the dock connector doesn't get damaged if it ever came loose. Thicker ipods like the 160gb fatty and the 80gb ipod video may not clip as well.


Great info man thanks, if you can add some more pics of the part you cut it would be extremely helpful!


----------



## indieman

white lotus said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here or not.
> 
> My in-flight IEM bass-kit.
> 
> There is no DAP - I use my iPod, but this can be used with in-flight entertainment, PSP, 3DS.. Any source you feel like listening to.


 
  
Please excuse my noobness, but could someone explain this setup to me? Is the top device (zo2) a dac? If so, how does it connect to non digital outputs like on 3ds/psp?
  
 EDIT: Never mind, just found out the zo2 is for adjusting bass quantities


----------



## indieman

Nice work Punnisher!
  
 Quote:


bucketinabucket said:


> Ahh, by 'mod them' I meant 'mod the drivers'. I have a Parts Express headband coming to replace the stock ones because I find them to be difficult to adjust. I also want to perform the 75 ohm resistor mod as well as recable the things.
> 
> I did plan to remove the original drivers from a Pickering OA-7 and put in the Sportapro ones but after learning that I need to remove the pads to do such a thing I'm starting to have second thoughts. Apparently the Sportapros and Portapros share the same drivers and therefore should sound similar - I don't know anything other than that, sorry


 
 How are the mods coming BiaB? Would love some pics :3


----------



## BucketInABucket

indieman said:


> How are the mods coming BiaB? Would love some pics :3


 
 I've switched from planning to use Sportapro drivers to planning to use orthodynamic drivers. I've spotted a pair of HP-2s that are going pretty cheap and I'm going to try and snap them up. However, I haven't gotten the OA-7 yet and I plan to do the mods once I get back to Hong Kong. A bit anticlimatic, sorry


----------



## Punnisher

Please excuse the rough cuts. It's a work in progress!


----------



## mpawluk91

punnisher said:


> Please excuse the rough cuts. It's a work in progress!


Ahh I see, what did you cut it with ?


----------



## fiascogarcia

mpawluk91 said:


> Ahh I see, what did you cut it with ?


 
  
 Seems like a Dremmel would work well.


----------



## Scorpion667

fiascogarcia said:


> Seems like a Dremmel would work well.


 

 Dremel is the GOAT cutting tool =)


----------



## rudi0504

No long impression , just Said very intimate , natural and sweet sound quality DAP Colorfly C4


----------



## indieman

bucketinabucket said:


> I've switched from planning to use Sportapro drivers to planning to use orthodynamic drivers. I've spotted a pair of HP-2s that are going pretty cheap and I'm going to try and snap them up. However, I haven't gotten the OA-7 yet and I plan to do the mods once I get back to Hong Kong. A bit anticlimatic, sorry




No problem, I can be patient! Looking forward to the completed project


----------



## BucketInABucket

indieman said:


> No problem, I can be patient! Looking forward to the completed project


 
 Additionally, I've just snapped up a TDS-5 and TDS-5M - ortho clones of the Yamaha HP-1 apparently. Also, I kind of want to buy an AKG K141M chassis to transplant one of the ortho drivers into...but it costs $50 including shipping, so I'm seriously debating it. Should I pull the trigger?


----------



## indieman

Heck yes lol. Is there any other answer here?


----------



## BucketInABucket

In the end I declined. $50 was a bit too steep for me.


----------



## indieman

Good self control lol


----------



## TheDreamthinker

white lotus said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here or not.
> 
> My in-flight IEM bass-kit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ....looking at that just reminded me that i really need to re-shell my 3Move...


----------



## White Lotus

thedreamthinker said:


> ....looking at that just reminded me that i really need to re-shell my 3Move...


 
  
 3Move? What's that?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

white lotus said:


> 3Move? What's that?


 
 Meier Corda 3Move (discontinued but gets the job done..)


----------



## H20Fidelity

My little killer rig...

 Put this together today with Tralucent T1 and C3.


----------



## eke2k6

It's past two am here, and I'm up cramming for an exam I have in a few hours after procrastinating for a week. 

Currently listening to my current favorite opera through the X5 and my ASG-2. I feel like I'm sitting in a grand opera hall surrounded by my own personal orchestra and vocalists. It's moments like this that remind me why I'm in this hobby


----------



## cattlethief

Big sound from the mighty Sony X-Ray coupled to the Stoner Acoustics UD110v2 DAC and C&C BH.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

h20fidelity said:


> My little killer rig...
> 
> 
> Put this together today with Tralucent T1 and C3.



How's the C3 with the T1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

bluesyfluesy said:


> How's the C3 with the T1?




It's especially good in soundstage width and overall smoothness, the presentation takes a strong hold on T1's influences over C3 or equally between them. You can hear the extra refinement T1 offers, tighter low end. I think a stronger line out signal would benefit further as C3 is a little weak in output power, T1 would appreciate being fed the extra power to work with. Overall though for the price it sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## indieman

Is the c3 fairly affordable? I'm looking for a new dap, something with USB audio out and memory card support. Cant spend a lot on it though


----------



## H20Fidelity

indieman said:


> Is the c3 fairly affordable? I'm looking for a new dap, something with USB audio out and memory card support. Cant spend a lot on it though




$100 on eBay.


----------



## indieman

That's pretty good! Can I output sound to my df 1.2 dac with the c3?


----------



## H20Fidelity

indieman said:


> That's pretty good! Can I output sound to my df 1.2 dac with the c3?


 

 No you cannot, C3 only supports USB for charging and data transfer.


----------



## indieman

Oh, dang. That's a deal breaker.


----------



## zniper2984

ak120 titan+whiplash hybrid+jdsc5+ba200


----------



## rudi0504

My midnight experiment with Colorfly C 4
Many said that Colorfly C4 SPDIF / Coax is very good 

Source : Colorfly C4 as Transport via Coax line out 
Dac/Amp : IBasso D12 Hi Flight Mod 
Cable : because the Colorfly C 4 Chassis for Coax is small , not all after 
Market RCA / Coax can fit in
I use RCA By Stereo Vox Vespa as my Coax , this is not optimal 
Because not 75 Ohm for Coax Cable.
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 with SAA Endorphin 4 Pin balance to 6,3 mm plug 

High : more presence than direct C 4 , more fresh and better clarity 
Mid : more body and clearer and cleaner , more pronounced 
Bass : better bass impact and very deep bass body and very clean bass 
And better speed 
Separation : better compare direct C4 , that we can detect the instrument 
More easy 
Soundstage : wider and better depth 

Overall :
More weight for the whole sound quality , you hear more then direct C4 
This surprise me very much , that I can not stop to hear this set up,
Sound so lush like desktop sound quality 
Unbelievable 
I know Colorfly since 2012 , because of retro or better to say old looking , I had not tried .
Yesterday I just tried direct and today use SPDIF line out 
IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Hello,
 This is the first of a series "Music In A Box"
 Go Kit - All in small brief case with IPad.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## thatBeatsguy

r2muchstuff said:


> Hello,
> This is the first of a series "Music In A Box"
> Go Kit - All in small brief case with IPad.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice set.
 So from the picture, this is what I'm seeing (left to right):

*Havi B3* (or one of its many confusing variants)
A...USB cable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



iPod Classic (?) attached to some amp or DAC (no idea really)
Clip-ons (no idea)
*Hifiman RE-400*
 *​*Let me know if I got some right!


----------



## r2muchstuff

thatbeatsguy said:


> Nice set.
> So from the picture, this is what I'm seeing (left to right):
> 
> *Havi B3* (or one of its many confusing variants)
> ...


 
 Good eyes,
 Havi B3 Pro v1
 HeadPhonia USB DAC Cable - for use with iPad.  Camera Connection Kit to Cable to amp.
 iPod Nano G4 16GB
 Headstage Arrow 4G amp
 Alo LOD
 Yuin G1 clip-ons
 HiFiman RE-400
 Not in photo - iPad & iPod Nano G6 16GB
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## r2muchstuff

Go Kit Part 2 - When I go heavy.
 Stack fits in Case Logic Bag with phones, charger & cables.
 The Arrow Go Kit is generally along too.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Yes, indeed. C4 could really sound fantastic and that would be such a great match for Hugo as well.
> 
> For that recessed RCA jack, coaxial cables with these adapters should work better
> 
> ...




Thank you for your info
Do you have C 4 ?
I am confuse for buying or not ? Look so old DAP 
The sound quality is very good 
As my friend tried my Hugo , we have already pair with Hugo was fantastic SQ


----------



## r2muchstuff

Go Kit Part 3 - 2nd iPod is 60GB +- Old Time Radio.
 Stack needs iPod to be an iMod and fancy LOD.
 Kit used in vehicle most of the time.
 All plus charger and cables fit in Case Logic Bag.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## BillsonChang007

I have seen the C4 once in London owned by a random guy testing H6. I did tell him "nice DAP" given he is so much taller than me xD I tell my brother I saw C4 his eye widen


----------



## zeppu08

r2muchstuff said:


> Go Kit Part 2 - When I go heavy.
> Stack fits in Case Logic Bag with phones, charger & cables.
> The Arrow Go Kit is generally along too.
> 
> ...





Hi.. Can you tell me your ipod set up?


----------



## muzic4life




----------



## White Lotus

^^ yes! Now they are some good rigs!


----------



## Paul Graham

muzic4life said:


>


 
  
 Looking good mate! 
 I really need to get myself another set of Grado's!


----------



## muzic4life

white lotus said:


> ^^ yes! Now they are some good rigs!


 
  
  


paul graham said:


> Looking good mate!
> I really need to get myself another set of Grado's!


 
  
 Thanks friends !
 yeah..to be honest i seldom (almost never) use the hd800 rig my self, although the sound is very good, but too lazy preparing before listening. I need a certain setup to make hd800 sound good, while with Grados..just plug to any rig and good to go


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

muzic4life
Long time no see!
Maybe you can consider Chord Hugo for your HD800.


----------



## lin0003

Can't believe I've never owned a Grado lol.


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> Can't believe I've never owned a Grado lol.




 U must try! Like it or not xP


----------



## lin0003

billsonchang007 said:


> U must try! Like it or not xP


 
 I've heard Grado, just not owned them. They were rather interesting and unique for sure.


----------



## skalkman

muzic4life said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Lovely rigs!


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> I've heard Grado, just not owned them. They were rather interesting and unique for sure.




Indeed it is! I still can't let it go even though I will have to one day... My friends wanted it and my parents don't want me to keep too many (not that they are against by hobby,just too much something is not good)


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> Indeed it is! I still can't let it go even though I will have to one day... My friends wanted it and my parents don't want me to keep too many (not that they are against by hobby*,just too much something is not good*)


 

 *Looks over at cabinet full of IEM's each with dedicated sources* *amongst piles of other audio related gear*

 Yup, agreed.


----------



## r2muchstuff

zeppu08 said:


> Hi.. Can you tell me your ipod set up?


 
 iPod Gen 7 160GB Black in Belkin Case
 Cypher Labs AlgoRythem Solo -dB in modified Garmin Case
 Cypher Labs 30 PIN to USB
 Alo RX MK3 B in modified Garmin Case
 Silver Dragon balanced to balanced interconnect
 Cypher Bands to bind them
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> *Looks over at cabinet full of IEM's each with dedicated sources* *amongst piles of other audio related gear*
> 
> 
> Yup, agreed.




I don't mind free gift xP i specially need a DAP now xP


----------



## muzic4life

cosmicholyghost said:


> muzic4life
> Long time no see!
> Maybe you can consider Chord Hugo for your HD800.




Hi Cosmic 
Yeah..been a long time my friend ! Hello again to headfi ! Hugo been in my radar..no doubt about it. But right now i tend to be more simpler. Maybe i should try ak240 1st


----------



## muzic4life

billsonchang007 said:


> U must try! Like it or not xP


 
 +1
  


lin0003 said:


> I've heard Grado, just not owned them. They were rather interesting and unique for sure.


 
  
 Yes they are..basically i prefer Alessandro signature to Grado it self...overall sound Alessandro is smoother..and the mids is a lot sweeter to my ears, been comparing a lot with other flagship models (TH900/ATH300anv/T1/HD800 - with a portable setup) and i just couldn't believe my self MSPRO is the one that stuck most in my heard. 


skalkman said:


> Lovely rigs!


 
 Thanks Stalkman !


----------



## BillsonChang007

muzic4life, I declare you the Grado fanboy


----------



## rudi0504

Today I went at Jaben local store and we made mini meet at the store

We have tried many audio gear , below set up impressed me until now

Source : AK 240
Music file : DSD from Opus 3
Amp : Bakoon Japan , SCA 7511 mk 3 mod
Headphone : ATH AD PRM 1000 rare item and discontinued
Cable : RCA WBT to mini plug Viablue with Crystal Cable Dreamline series

Sound quality :
The best sound quality I ever heard from desktop amp pair with AK 240
We heard DSD file from OPUS 3 , sound so full and more weight .
I love ak 240 play DSD file .

High : very smooth silky high with very good detail
Mid : very sweet and natural
Bass : tube like bass reproduction ,
Separation : very good that I can detect music placement very accurate
Soundstage : wide and very good depth

IMO


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Rudi is a walking mini-meet.  All he needs is the company........


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Wow, ultimate rig!


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Rudi is a walking mini-meet.  All he needs is the company........:bigsmile_face:




Thank you Jeff



aleksandrovich said:


> Wow, ultimate rig!




Thank you Aleksandrovich


----------



## yadako

Portable rig for poor student
  

  

  
 iPod 7th gen > FiiO L9 > Beyerdynamic T51p


----------



## BucketInABucket

yadako said:


> Portable rig for poor student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Corrected it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, how do you like it?


----------



## yadako

Thanks mate, forgot about that.
  
 I would say, im a happy student right now!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Excellent. It looks like a nice mid-fi rig too.


----------



## Replicant187

T51p looks so sexy!


----------



## cattlethief

Old school meets New school!
  
 Sony Z with Turbo Sonic Booster!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Finally found a protective bag that fits my rig perfectly! Now i can carry it around without fear


----------



## BillsonChang007

yadako said:


> Portable rig for poor student




Don't seem to me! XD nice rig!!!


----------



## reginalb

I seem to have gone in a different direction than a lot in this thread:


----------



## spurxiii

The Aurvana 2 isn't half bad for $100


----------



## Rl-s

My new diy twag v3 mini to mini! Absolutely love the sound of silver cables!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Shure SHR940 and the DX50 I purchased for endurance stability testing. I can still report besides a loud popping sound it makes "sometimes" and not all the time when powering up the unit has not missed a beat on 1.2.8 firmware. I am rather surprised. (so far)







 And another pic of the Shure SHR940 (I just received them last week so new toy is in motion)


----------



## yadako

replicant187 said:


> T51p looks so sexy!


 
 it really is!!
  
  


billsonchang007 said:


> Don't seem to me! XD nice rig!!!


 
  
 Thank you, had to endure long period of starving and working hours so that I could get my hands on it


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Shure SHR940 and the DX50 I purchased for endurance stability testing. I can still report besides a loud popping sound it makes "sometimes" and not all the time when powering up the unit has not missed a beat on 1.2.8 firmware. I am rather surprised. (so far)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that is a very crispy sounding setup


----------



## Aleksandrovich

yadako said:


> Portable rig for poor student
> 
> 
> iPod 7th gen > FiiO L9 > Beyerdynamic T51p




Not so poor, by the way...


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm sure that is a very crispy sounding setup


 

 It sounds decent for sure Shure.   I just wish the separation was stronger from DX50's side, and some more stage width. Detail, resolution all in check. 

 Maybe I will look into some amping, it seems the go to route for DX50.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

My new sweet rig.


----------



## SkyBleu

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.



LOL! Pono!


----------



## Mimouille

reginalb said:


> I seem to have gone in a different direction than a lot in this thread:


Looks great and at least it's portable...what ciems are these?


----------



## Mimouille

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.


excellent


----------



## Aleksandrovich

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.





Badass rig. Any amp for it? Maybe Ritter Sport?


----------



## BillsonChang007

yadako said:


> it really is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, had to endure long period of starving and working hours so that I could get my hands on it




Worth the enjoyment!

Nice Pono! You are the first one to get a hands on it in Head-Fi! But of all the artists, why JB? You will not get the best quality out of Pono! It is as if you are deep under the water...buff said 




[please, don't take this post too serious]

And I am surprised, didn't see a lot of X5 yet, probably April xP


----------



## bluesyfluesy

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.



How does it sound? Does it play DSD?


----------



## bluesyfluesy

h20fidelity said:


> It sounds decent for sure Shure.   I just wish the separation was stronger from DX50's side, and some more stage width. Detail, resolution all in check.
> 
> 
> Maybe I will look into some amping, it seems the go to route for DX50.



Have you tried rockbox-ing it? At first I decided to stick to the stock 1.2.8 but after rockbox-ing it I don't think I can go back.  Definitely better separation, sounstage and imaging.


----------



## thegrobe

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.







bluesyfluesy said:


> How does it sound? Does it play DSD?




DSD? Of course! 
If by DSD you mean *D*ark *S*ugary *D*ecadence


----------



## BillsonChang007

How's the UI of Pono? It seems simple


----------



## Solrighal

I'm currently using this set-up. I think it sounds great. Compared to just 10 years ago it's amazing! I'm old enough to remember lugging ghetto-blasters around ☺️

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 > Fiio E13 > V-Moda M-100 via Nuforce Transition cable (shorter, less kinky & not orange)







I hate those silicon bands supplied by amp manufacturers.






Heres a solution...






Looks much better and very secure...








This stuff...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004AQFBE0/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And here's the product page...

http://solutions.3m.co.uk/wps/portal/3M/en_GB/tapes-adhesives/-/tapes/dual-lock/

No, I don't work for 3M or Amazon.


----------



## Solrighal

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.




I don't like Toblerone and this is still more appealing than the real deal.


----------



## Solrighal

reginalb said:


> I seem to have gone in a different direction than a lot in this thread:




If this device played FLAC files I would sell my soul. That's a gorgeous piece of design right there.


----------



## dimmockg

Think you'll find that plays flac perfectly well


----------



## Solrighal

dimmockg said:


> Think you'll find that plays flac perfectly well




Does it? Straight out of the box? The UK version? Please say yes, yes & thrice yes.


----------



## reginalb

mimouille said:


> Looks great and at least it's portable...what ciems are these?


 
  
 UM Merlins
  


solrighal said:


> Does it? Straight out of the box? The UK version? Please say yes, yes & thrice yes.


  
 Yes indeed, good sir. There has been mention of some sort of volume cap in the ZX1 thread for the UK version. Something to do with EU regulation when you bundle headphones. Just FYI.


----------



## muzic4life

Happy weekend everyone...! ---> no friends?? NO WORRIES !!


----------



## Solrighal

reginalb said:


> UM Merlins




Aye the EU do that but there's usually a way around it. Man, if that sounds as good as it looks I want it!


----------



## fiascogarcia

thegrobe said:


> DSD? Of course!
> If by DSD you mean *D*ark *S*ugary *D*ecadence


 
  
 Sweet!  Very sweet rig!  I hear Neil Young has updated one of his songs to "Heart of Gold Deliciousness".


----------



## Aleksandrovich

muzic4life said:


> Happy weekend everyone...! ---> no friends?? NO WORRIES !!




So damn right.


----------



## rudi0504

Minimalism set up with audiophile sound quality :

Source : AK 120 Titan mod 
Dac / Amp : Ibasso D12 mod with Hi Flight kit 
Iems : Earsonic SM64 v1 and v2 
Cable : use optical cable from Sys Concept Canada 2.2 mm , one from the best optical cable in the world IMO 

Long time I never heard my Ibasso D12 dac / amp , today I jiust pick up my Earsonic SM 64 v 2 , I have already SM 64 v1 
I love these two Earsonic SM 64 v1 and v 2,.
I can hear for. 5 hours , but never get boring , these are my favorite universal iem , the sound quality so fantastic forever 

High : very clear in sm 64 v1 compare to v2 , better clarity , but high from v 2 is very good too 
Mid : these are the strong point from these two Earsonic sm 64 v1 and v2 , so organic , natural and neutral , like we heard 
 In live concert , v2 has thicker mid than v1 , v 1 is slightly clearer 
Bass : very detail and fast bass speed and very good bass impact , bass v1 is more cleaner , bass v2 is more weight 
Separation : v1 and v2 are on par, v1 slightly better in placement film the musician , but nit that much 
Soundstage : v1 has wider soundstage , v2 has deeper soundstage 

Note :
V1 is 112 ohm : hard to drive iem , no hiss / slightly hiss for Theorem or ALO Rx 3 B
V2 is 90 ohm : is easier to drive , we hear more hiss on Theorem and ALO Rx 3 B

IMO 




I have 2 sets optical cable from Sys Concept Canada , 2,2 mm attach on my rigs and 5 mm loose on the left site , The different are only on shielding
Which optical cable has better sound quality between 2.2 mm vs 5 mm ?


----------



## RAFA

muzic4life said:


> Happy weekend everyone...! ---> no friends?? NO WORRIES !!




That must be a Chivas Regal amped rig. I somtimes amp with a heineken. It widens the soundstage, but reduces detail.


----------



## rudi0504

rafa said:


> That must be a Chivas Regal amped rig. I somtimes amp with a heineken. It widens the soundstage, but reduces detail.




With alcohol SQ is not so important , when we get drunk everything sound the same beautiful


----------



## shotgunshane

Custom Art Music Two > Touch 5g > thegrobe lightning cable > Solo -dB > Duet


----------



## Mmet

i am not very good at photo things but i want to share with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Fiio X3 >> pure silver cable line out interconnect >> Fiio E11 amp >> SHURE SE535 clear
 I will upgrade the amp soon .. but not decided yet which one to get in range of 200 $ !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  

  
 Ipod touch 4th >> venturecraft go dap 3


----------



## Jason36

My simple rig for tonight....just purely an iPod Touch 5g and DreamEarz AUD-8x CIEMs


----------



## TheDreamthinker

rafa said:


> That must be a Chivas Regal amped rig. I somtimes amp with a heineken. _It widens the soundstage, but reduces detai_l.




Nicely put...


----------



## rudi0504

This Sunday morning I have tried my AK 240 pair with Mass Ko Bo 395

Source : AK 240
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 395
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1 and v2 is my favorite iem on the go
Cable : mini to mini Crustal Cable Dream Line DIY
Mini to mini with copper gold cable DIY

High : smooth silky high with very good detail and well pronounce , that I can hear hear cymbals so free
Mid : very sweet and natural sounding mid worth better weight
Bass : this bass SQ is combo sound from tube and solid state in one , very good impact and full body
Separation : very good that I can heard the music placement very accurate
Soundstage : 3 D soundstage

Overall :
I like this set up very intimate and audiophile sound quality , that you can hear for hours and not getting fatigue
And I,Ike the foot print between AK 240 and Mass Kobo 395 have very good match

IMO


----------



## audiofreakie

iPhone 5 + DIY Earbud* (y) 

*)
Sonyericsson HPM64 Driver MOD (remove the dome)
Earbud housing
Silver Dragon V1 IEM cable
oyaide rhodium miniplug


----------



## lin0003

Nice! What drivers does it use?


----------



## audiofreakie

lin0003 said:


> Nice! What drivers does it use?



edited, adding the spec 
thank you btw


----------



## lin0003

How does it sound? I love how low profile it is.


----------



## audiofreakie

lin0003 said:


> How does it sound? I love how low profile it is.



its sound very good, neutral to bright soundsig with very good detail, like earbud version of ER4P .


----------



## rudi0504

shotgunshane said:


> Custom Art Music Two > Touch 5g > thegrobe lightning cable > Solo -dB > Duet




Great set up 
How is the SQ from custom Art music two ?


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> iPhone 5 + DIY Earbud* (y)
> 
> *)
> Sonyericsson HPM64 Driver MOD (remove the dome)
> ...




Great earbud


----------



## chee006

expatinjapan said:


> My new sweet rig.


  

 Quote:


thegrobe said:


> DSD? Of course!
> If by DSD you mean *D*ark *S*ugary *D*ecadence


 
 That's my dream portable audiophile rig!!!!


----------



## headwhacker

rudi0504 said:


> This Sunday morning I have tried my AK 240 pair with Mass Ko Bo 395
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Amp : Mass Ko Bo 395
> ...


 
  
 Nice pics. I'm just starting to think this looks more like an infomercial. AK240 with an external amp for a portable rig? Can't argue as long as the dough is no object and it's free flowing.


----------



## SkyBleu

Not so much a good shot, but it's the setup that can be found in my sig.


----------



## Solrighal

skybleu said:


> Not so much a good shot, but it's the setup that can be found in my sig.




But it *is* a good shot. Nice.


----------



## White Lotus

Fantastic shot!


----------



## audiofreakie

rudi0504 said:


> Great earbud




Thank you Rudi. Altought the mini plug more expensive than the driver, its sound very good  hahaha


----------



## shotgunshane

rudi0504 said:


> Great set up
> How is the SQ from custom Art music two ?




Thanks Rudi, you can check out my Music Two review here:
http://cymbacavum.com/2014/03/23/customart-music-two/


----------



## cogsand gears




----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> Not so much a good shot, but it's the setup that can be found in my sig.




Very Nice Shot 
Normally Blue is left and Red is For Red ( For rca )


----------



## rudi0504

shotgunshane said:


> Thanks Rudi, you can check out my Music Two review here:
> http://cymbacavum.com/2014/03/23/customart-music-two/




Thank you For Your info


----------



## rudi0504

cogsand gears said:


>




I like Your fire In The center from Your click wheel 
Looks so artistic


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## rudi0504

clieos said:


>




HI ClieOS 
Which model is as rumor has like The Fostex TH 900 sound character ?


----------



## ClieOS

rudi0504 said:


> HI ClieOS
> Which model is as rumor has like The Fostex TH 900 sound character ?


 
  
 Since I never listen to TH900 before - dunno.


----------



## rudi0504

clieos said:


> Since I never listen to TH900 before - dunno.




Thank you ClieOS


----------



## rudi0504

My sunday nite set Up 

Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 9 volt With op amp : Muse 01
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 395 In High Gain setting
Headphone : LCD XC 
Cable : SAA Endorphin 4 PIN Balance > adapter 4 PIN balance Female to mini plug
 Mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream Line DIY 
Music file : WAV mandarin Audiophile and jazz 

High : very Clear and clean , excellent clarity 
Mid : very sweet With very Good clarity 
Bass : very clean depp bass impact and very Good detail 
Separation : very Good that i can detect The musician placement very accurate 
Soundstage : Wide and Depth , For Close headphone is very Good 

Overall: very sweet and intimate SQ that i can hear For many hours Without fatigue 
 One of best portable set Up that can drive LCD XC In Audiophile sound quality 

IMO


----------



## TheDreamthinker

rudi0504 said:


> My sunday nite set Up
> 
> Source : iPhone 5s
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 9 volt With op amp : Muse 01
> ...


 
 You really can open a store...it's crazy
  
Pak Rudi memang bisa buka toko....hebat banget


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Soon there will be an amp for this little rig and some earphones mods.




Texet T-11\Fischer FA990


----------



## Mimouille

aleksandrovich said:


> Soon there will be an amp for this little rig and some earphones mods.


Looks really cool, what gear is that?


----------



## rudi0504

thedreamthinker said:


> You really can open a store...it's crazy
> 
> Pak Rudi memang bisa buka toko....hebat banget




Thank you
Audio is pure hobbys


----------



## Aleksandrovich

mimouille said:


> Looks really cool, what gear is that?



Its Texet T-11 and Fischer Audio FA 990


----------



## Mimouille

aleksandrovich said:


> Its Texet T-11 and Fischer Audio FA 990


I did not know this Russian brand...how is the sound?


----------



## Aleksandrovich

mimouille said:


> I did not know this Russian brand...how is the sound?



Pretty good for its price. But there is some things- not much powerful and big headphones dont play well. So need amplifier. Now searching compact amp for it.


----------



## rudi0504

aleksandrovich said:


> Soon there will be an amp for this little rig and some earphones mods.




Maybe this little amp is match with your Dap 

Ibasso T5


----------



## NLNH




----------



## Burock74

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95658530@N07/13359577374/
  
 Fiio X3 - E12 
 Hifiman He-500
 AudioMinor LOD & Headphone cables


----------



## chee006

aleksandrovich said:


> Soon there will be an amp for this little rig and some earphones mods.


 
 Wow really nice shot! What DAP is that?


----------



## mpawluk91

Well I finally got my venture craft go-dap gd-03






I am using an iPod touch 1st gen 32gb with the go dap, it is loaded with 400 bit cbr AAC files. And I have to say WOW this combo sounds killer with my sony xba-3.

In case your wondering what I put in the holster of the go dap in the last photo, I added electrical tap to the edges for better grip, also I added some foam sticky pads (made for cupboard doors) to raise the iPod touch 1st gen to the height of an iPhone 3GS 

Everyone loves the ipod video's dac, it is a wolfson WM87588G. The iPod touch 1st gen uses a VERY similar dac, WM8758BG, I think the iPod touch 1st gen implements the dac better than the ipod video, it sounds more like my imod than my stock video


----------



## Aleksandrovich

rudi0504 said:


> Maybe this little amp is match with your Dap
> 
> Ibasso T5



Oh, thanks for advice. Yeah, slim and compact, somthing like that ibasso t5. Like a headstage arrow, pico slim, ibasso d-zero maybe(but without DAC). Just want REALLY portable rig, not a big brick.



chee006 said:


> Wow really nice shot! What DAP is that?



Texet T-11


----------



## cogsand gears

rudi0504 said:


> I like Your fire In The center from Your click wheel
> Looks so artistic




Thanks Rudi, I'm honoured! Pretty disappointed in the picture quality though. It looks great on my phone, but a lot seems to have been lost in the upload.


----------



## Solrighal

clieos said:


>




IEM's never fit me but this is a great photograph. Nice.


----------



## White Lotus

cogsand gears said:


> Thanks Rudi, I'm honoured! Pretty disappointed in the picture quality though. It looks great on my phone, but a lot seems to have been lost in the upload.


 
  
 Astrotec AX60?
  


nlnh said:


>


 
  
 Oooh! New toys, mate?


----------



## SkyBleu

solrighal said:


> But it *is* a good shot. Nice.





white lotus said:


> Fantastic shot!





rudi0504 said:


> Very Nice Shot
> Normally Blue is left and Red is For Red ( For rca )



Thanks guys!

@rudi Damn..If only I remembered the left/right thing at the time the photo was taken.. Now my OCD meter is ticking through the roof, haha.


----------



## mpawluk91

I have figured out why the go dap gd 03 is so bass light. It turns out that it isn't load induced roll off, the go dap has a built in high pass filter. I think some monster pro copper iem's would sound perfect on this setup


----------



## ExpatinJapan

skybleu said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @rudi Damn..If only I remembered the left/right thing at the time the photo was taken.. Now my OCD meter is ticking through the roof, haha.


 

  
 There you go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now everything else is back to front!


----------



## SkyBleu

expatinjapan said:


> There you go!
> 
> Now everything else is back to front!



LOL! Happy now, Rudi? 

Alrighty, let's not get too sidetracked now, haha.


----------



## muah

my portable rig


----------



## muah

the green Alo IC makes good function as a hook for my fingers.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Continuing the series "Music In A Box".
  
 Just the stacks.
  
 The Go Kit stack:


 iPod Nano 4th Gen 16GB
 Alo LOD
 Arrow 4G


----------



## NLNH

white lotus said:


> Oooh! New toys, mate?


 
 ''To match my avator''
  
 Getting a new setup (portable) today and probably will post soon


----------



## r2muchstuff

The Go Kit Heavy stack:



 iPod Classic 7th Gen 160GB
 Cypher Labs 30 Pin to USB
 Cypher AlgoRhythm Solo -dB
 Silver Dragon balanced to balanced interconnect
 Alo Rx Mk3 B


----------



## r2muchstuff

The Go Kit Vehicle/Back Up stack:



 iPod 5.5 Gen 240GB - Needs iMod
 FiiO LOD
 JDS Labs C421
  
  
 Next in the series - FiiO Fun, coming soon
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## muzic4life

@R nice rigs ! And nice cases too. I ve been looking for cases that fit like yours but so far no luck. Are those cases custom made for it?


----------



## r2muchstuff

muzic4life said:


> @R nice rigs ! And nice cases too. I ve been looking for cases that fit like yours but so far no luck. Are those cases custom made for it?




The CLAS and Alo Mk 3 are in Garmin cases that I modify with leather punches to provide interconnect and charge access.
iPod Classic, 5.5 and the JDS are in Belkin cases that I found online a couple of years ago.
Cypher Labs leather spacer under the Arrow.

R


----------



## muzic4life

r2muchstuff said:


> The CLAS and Alo Mk 3 are in Garmin cases that I modify with leather punches to provide interconnect and charge access.
> iPod Classic, 5.5 and the JDS are in Belkin cases that I found online a couple of years ago.
> Cypher Labs leather spacer under the Arrow.
> 
> R


 
  Nice man ..very nice ! i like it a lot..hopefully someday i can find one and modify for my self too..i love to protect gears with leather cases..looks very nice and well protected when inside the bag.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> Audio is pure hobbys




Memang Boleh buka satu xD jual atau loan your current rig xD 

*practices malay at Head-Fi* pretty bad, I know hehe

My refreshed rig coming soon  will post it here when it's here hehe


----------



## eyeheych

billsonchang007 said:


> Memang Boleh buka satu xD jual atau loan your current rig xD
> 
> *practices malay at Head-Fi* pretty bad, I know hehe
> 
> ...


 
 Haha not bad Malay. Jual atau (sewa) "current rig" anda. Not sure what the Malay equivalent of rig is. x)


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> Memang Boleh buka satu xD jual atau loan your current rig xD
> 
> *practices malay at Head-Fi* pretty bad, I know hehe
> 
> My refreshed rig coming soon  will post it here when it's here hehe




Please come and Visit Me In Jakarta , you can try My rigs for Free.


----------



## rudi0504

My Simple Audiophile set Up After Office hours 
Source : AK 240 
Dac / Amp : IBasso D12 mod With Hi Fligt kit from head fi 
Cable : Sys Concept Canada 2,2 mm optical cable 
Music file : WAV , because ibasso D12 dac is not Support DSD file 
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1 and v2

Note : use coaxial out = line out , The volume set Up to Max 75 

I try to use external dac from dual Wolfson from Ibasso D12 mod
The result is amazing 

High : is silky smooth High With very Good exttension from AK 240 as 
Transport , clarity direct AK 240 is better more Criiing hahaha
Mid : sweet and more weight than from AK 240 it Self , more Warm 
Bass : SQ on par between these Two dac , both has very Good bass 
Impact and detail, With D12 has more Power 
Separation : is on par , i can detect THE placement from the musician 
Very accurate from AK 240 
Soundstage : The widest soundstage from Dap what i heard to date and 
And very Good Depth as well 

Overall: 
Very intimate , natural and neutral sound signature , With This combo i never heard detail before With My AK 100 or AK 120 .
Sometimes i must turn to The Door , i though somebody outside THE doors hahaha.
AK 240 + Ibasso D12 mod = The best Synergy what i have tried With external dac 
You can hear For many hours you never get fatigue and Boring 
If not My wife calling Me For dinner , i Dont want stop to listen This set Up 
To night Will Be My night Time set Up hahaha 

If you like Your AK 100 or AK 120 , these set Up AK 240 + Ibasso D 12 With Dual Wolson are the refinement 
From AK 100 and AK 120 , i Said more to AK 100 , you Will Love it more Your AK 240 
So amazing that i Dont want break For dinner 

IMO


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Please come and Visit Me In Jakarta , you can try My rigs for Free.




I will wait till you have come to the final set up! xP pls man! Slow down your purchase, we can't catch up with your phase xD


----------



## r2muchstuff

muzic4life said:


> Nice man ..very nice ! i like it a lot..hopefully someday i can find one and modify for my self too..i love to protect gears with leather cases..looks very nice and well protected when inside the bag.


 
  Garmin 4.3 Inch Carring Case on Amazon $6.73 US.
  
 R


----------



## AnakChan

Some recent additions to my portable collection (Courtesy of Cypherlabs) :-


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Theorum -gimme gimme.


----------



## chee006

billsonchang007 said:


> Memang Boleh buka satu xD jual atau loan your current rig xD
> 
> *practices malay at Head-Fi* pretty bad, I know hehe
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha nice to see someone who knows my national language around here, where you from Malaysia or Indonesia?


----------



## chee006

anakchan said:


> Some recent additions to my portable collection (Courtesy of Cypherlabs) :-


 
 Wow those looks awesome, may I know what kinda DAC chip they using? also why is the balance output looks different? is it better than a 6-pin one eg PB2


----------



## AnakChan

chee006 said:


> Wow those looks awesome, may I know what kinda DAC chip they using? also why is the balance output looks different? is it better than a 6-pin one eg PB2


 
  
 It uses an AKM4396 DAC, same as the CLAS -dB. The balanced connector is known as Kobiconn (or also term "RSA balanced" floating around here on HF).
  
 Selamat malam !


----------



## singleended58

chee006 said:


> Wow those looks awesome, may I know what kinda DAC chip they using? also why is the balance output looks different? is it better than a 6-pin one eg PB2




The copper Theorem sounds really nice with Rxmk3B as suggested by Rudi using ipod with WAV files.


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> I will wait till you have come to the final set up! xP pls man! Slow down your purchase, we can't catch up with your phase xD




Hahaha Thank you For Your attention 
My wife already Complaint


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Some recent additions to my portable collection (Courtesy of Cypherlabs) :-




Congrats Sean 

You have 2 sets Theorem like Me 
Where is Your Duet ?


----------



## chee006

singleended58 said:


> The copper Theorem sounds really nice with Rxmk3B as suggested by Rudi using ipod with WAV files.


 
 Yeah but I am using a DX50 plus and I just bought a PB2 to go with it and my HD 558


----------



## rudi0504

singleended58 said:


> The copper Theorem sounds really nice with Rxmk3B as suggested by Rudi using ipod with WAV files.




I am very Happy that you like My set Up too


----------



## rudi0504

chee006 said:


> Yeah but I am using a DX50 plus and I just bought a PB2 to go with it and my HD 558




Pb2 is also very Good amp more or less the function like Alo Rx 3 B
You need DB 2 as external dac to match Theorem as DAC too .

What is DX 50 plus ? Is that Newest DX 50?


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> Pb2 is also very Good amp more or less the function like Alo Rx 3 B
> You need DB 2 as external dac to match Theorem as DAC too .
> 
> What is DX 50 plus ? Is that Newest DX 50?


 
 Haha no I meant to say DX50 plus my PB2 XD My bad anyway do you have any idea where I can get a strapper for my DX50 cause the ibasso band is not gonna cut it once I get my DB2


----------



## rudi0504

chee006 said:


> Haha no I meant to say DX50 plus my PB2 XD My bad anyway do you have any idea where I can get a strapper for my DX50 cause the ibasso band is not gonna cut it once I get my DB2




Where do you live ?
Please ask Headfonia or Analog Head , They sell Alo Rubber straps


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> Where do you live ?
> Please ask Headfonia or Analog Head , They sell Alo Rubber straps


 
 I live in Malaysia and Analog Head is in Indonesia


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> LOL! Happy now, Rudi?
> 
> Alrighty, let's not get too sidetracked now, haha.




I am always Happy hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

chee006 said:


> I live in Malaysia and Analog Head is in Indonesia




I am sorry i though you live In Indonesia , because Anakchan speak bahasa to you 

Please ask Jaben , i saw Jaben Hong Kong selling Rubber strap


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry i though you live In Indonesia , because Anakchan speak bahasa to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's cool we Malaysians also speak Bahasa, my area has jaben too but not sure if they carry stappers I know they gave me bands but those are so soft and small


----------



## rudi0504

chee006 said:


> It's cool we Malaysians also speak Bahasa, my area has jaben too but not sure if they carry stappers I know they gave me bands but those are so soft and small




Please go to Sungai Wong in KL or accecoriess shop and buy hair band for woman 
For some my audio gear I use this hair band .
Please choose tight ones


----------



## mpawluk91

How come the USA doesn't have all these nifty audio stores?


----------



## Hijodelbrx

mpawluk91 said:


> How come the USA doesn't have all these nifty audio stores?


 

 Used to.  Used to be tons of audio equipment shops.  Even used to be lots of stores that offered repair and parts.  Than along came the giant chain stores like best Buy and Radio Shack that basically wiped out all the little individually owned stores.  This scenario holds true for too many other businesses.  Cut to today, where this past month Radio Shack has announced that they're closing 1000's of stores, and Best Buy isn't doing well either.  ALL that will be left will be buying online.  I imagine in another few decades shopping malls will be nothing more than a distant memory!


----------



## mpawluk91

hijodelbrx said:


> Used to.  Used to be tons of audio equipment shops.  Even used to be lots of stores that offered repair and parts.  Than along came the giant chain stores like best Buy and Radio Shack that basically wiped out all the little individually owned stores.  This scenario holds true for too many other businesses.  Cut to today, where this past month Radio Shack has announced that they're closing 1000's of stores, and Best Buy isn't doing well either.  ALL that will be left will be buying online.  I imagine in another few decades shopping malls will be nothing more than a distant memory!


I hate shopping online I wish I didn't have to


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> Please go to Sungai Wong in KL or accecoriess shop and buy hair band for woman
> For some my audio gear I use this hair band .
> Please choose tight ones


 
  
 In that case I believed Sunway Pyramid near my place should have hair bands but it's gonna be awkward buying them


mpawluk91 said:


> How come the USA doesn't have all these nifty audio stores?


 
  
 I would think that the US would have way more stores than my country but oh well at least you kinda have the privilege of having more stocks and variety instead.


hijodelbrx said:


> Used to.  Used to be tons of audio equipment shops.  Even used to be lots of stores that offered repair and parts.  Than along came the giant chain stores like best Buy and Radio Shack that basically wiped out all the little individually owned stores.  This scenario holds true for too many other businesses.  Cut to today, where this past month Radio Shack has announced that they're closing 1000's of stores, and Best Buy isn't doing well either.  ALL that will be left will be buying online.  I imagine in another few decades shopping malls will be nothing more than a distant memory!


 
  
 Yeah so true.


mpawluk91 said:


> I hate shopping online I wish I didn't have to


 
 Same here but sometimes shopping online can get you real cheap price the only downside to me is the socialising aspect of the retailers like the other day I was talking to them and other customer about headphones and IEMs and it felt like it was a HI-Fi meet not to mention there was another guy who did cables and let all of us try prototype cables like the dual USB one which sound fantastic!


----------



## Spidermeng

chee006 said:


> In that case I believed Sunway Pyramid near my place should have hair bands but it's gonna be awkward buying them
> 
> I would think that the US would have way more stores than my country but oh well at least you kinda have the privilege of having more stocks and variety instead.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sunway Pyramid -  Daiso there got sell rubber band, white and black color option / medium and large size option.
  
  
 before i buy from there to tie my dx100 + rx mk3.


----------



## chee006

spidermeng said:


> Sunway Pyramid -  Daiso there got sell rubber band, white and black color option / medium and large size option.
> 
> 
> before i buy from there to tie my dx100 + rx mk3.


 
 Nice! what heaphones u using? do u stay there, maybe we can meet up or something!


----------



## Spidermeng

Hope you can get it there : )

 You can check my profile for gear info.

 before i study the one there.


----------



## singleended58

chee006 said:


> Yeah but I am using a DX50 plus and I just bought a PB2 to go with it and my HD 558




I got the iBasso stack too (DX50+DB2 Boomslang+Pb2) but you got to go all balanced connections. They sound really really synergistic and can be compared to the combo of ipod, theorem and Rxmk3B.


----------



## chee006

singleended58 said:


> I got the iBasso stack too (DX50+DB2 Boomslang+Pb2) but you got to go all balanced connections. They sound really really synergistic and can be compared to the combo of ipod, theorem and Rxmk3B.


 
 Yeah I know balance is way better but the problem is my HD558 is not using a balance connector and I am planning to get a HD 650 as well but that does'nt use a balance connector either. will it improve if I use a balance connector between a DP2 and PB2 but out a normal jack to my headphones?


----------



## singleended58

I use the RSA balanced for my can and IEM.


----------



## SkyBleu

singleended58 said:


> I use the RSA balanced for my can and IEM.



Nice, although why is the adapter cable so stiff?


----------



## lin0003

singleended58 said:


> I use the RSA balanced for my can and IEM.


 
 Haha it's like a stick!


----------



## singleended58

skybleu said:


> Nice, although why is the adapter cable so stiff?




That is only a way picture shown but it is very flexible cuz silver plated.


----------



## SkyBleu

singleended58 said:


> That is only a way picture shown but it is very flexible cuz silver plated.


 
 Wait, (sorry for the strike of curiosity) then why is it sticking out so straight? O.o


----------



## singleended58

skybleu said:


> Wait, (sorry for the strike of curiosity) then why is it sticking out so straight? O.o




It's a "nature" way!?


----------



## SkyBleu

singleended58 said:


> It's a "nature" way!?


 
 I'm so confused, haha...But it's best I don't go off topic, so don't worry about it Nice cable, nonetheless.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

chee006 said:


> Yeah I know balance is way better but the problem is my HD558 is not using a balance connector and I am planning to get a HD 650 as well but that does'nt use a balance connector either. will it improve if I use a balance connector between a DP2 and PB2 but out a normal jack to my headphones?


 
  
 The cables on the HD650 are removable and easily replaced.  Buy a cable with the correct end, and you will be rocking balanced.  And yes, it is worth the effort.  The HD650 scales well...


----------



## chee006

singleended58 said:


> I use the RSA balanced for my can and IEM.


 
 Wow, where did u get that cable and also how does the Dx50 connect to that square head connector?


----------



## chee006

buttuglyjeff said:


> The cables on the HD650 are removable and easily replaced.  Buy a cable with the correct end, and you will be rocking balanced.  And yes, it is worth the effort.  The HD650 scales well...


 
 Can you link me to any sites that sell those?


----------



## Replicant187




----------



## singleended58

chee006 said:


> Wow, where did u get that cable and also how does the Dx50 connect to that square head connector?




DX50 connected to Db2 via coaxial (not in the picture). To me this connection has more dynamic and synergistic cuz you bypass the dac part in dx50 to use an external dac which is often better.
I will ask for you the link who made that balanced cable hirose to rsa.


----------



## indieman

skybleu said:


> Wait, (sorry for the strike of curiosity) then why is it sticking out so straight? O.o


 
 Perhaps it got "excited" after seeing all the other beautiful rigs on here


----------



## Jason36

My new setup - iPod Touch 5g -> HiFi M8 -> DreamEarz Aud-8x





The M8 really has blown me away....I can't believe how good this sounds with an iPod.

Now I need to crack on and get myself a set of balanced full size headphones to use with this as well. Any recommendations from anyone? I'm thinking HifiMan HE400/500, HD650, Audeze LCD2 or Fostex TH600. What do other people think / recommend?


----------



## BillsonChang007

jason36 said:


> Now I need to crack on and get myself a set of balanced full size headphones to use with this as well. Any recommendations from anyone? I'm thinking HifiMan HE400/500, HD650, Audeze LCD2 or Fostex TH600. What do other people think / recommend?




All :veryevil:


----------



## singleended58

He-400 with 3rd party balanced hp cable


----------



## xplosive

New portable setup:
 alessandro ms-1i spalted wood mod and recable by gamja labs + ak240 + tur06 (telefunken diamond base tubes) + pure copper ic


----------



## rudi0504

After long Time i never heard My sony H3 , since One week i have many My portable amp and Dap to pair With Sony H3

Sony H3 With :

HiiSound Studio V 3rd Edition : not so Good Synergy , bass Boomy and bloated to The midrange and High is roll Off




AK 120 Titan + IBasso D12 : very Good Synergy but still not The best what i want





With Theorem + IPhone 5s : With dac amp Theorem SQ Is very Good , less High exttension 



Tonite i have tried like below :

Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : Cypherlabs Class Solo -dB 2,00 Vrms
Amp : Alo Continental v2 Tube amp
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream Line series diy
Lightning to mini USB cyoher Labs Stock cable

High: now sound more Crisp than before , very clean and Clear , not like before so roll Off
Mid : very sweet and natural , not like before so muffeled
Bass : very Good basa impact , very clean and Clear , better bass Speed and The important Think not so Boomy
Or bloated , This surprised Me , i Did not expected that My Sony H3 at The End has so kind OF bass
Separation : very Good , not like before not so Clear
Soundstage : now Wide and very Good Depth , not like before so narrow ,

Overall:
Sony H3 need to Find very Good Synergy With dap or amp or dac
I was so frustrated After i tried out The box In. December , less than 20 hours i give Up put In The box .
With This set Up really very surprised Me , very detail , very Good clarity , very sweet and Clear mid , mid has a bit sibilance doesnt disturb Me , The bass is very Good In detail and not so Boomy or bloated , i never believe that now i can match set Up For sony H3.
Before i want to sell My Sony H3 , now No more i Will keep it 

IMO


----------



## JoeDoe

Deleted


----------



## JoeDoe

xplosive said:


> New portable setup:
> alessandro ms-1i spalted wood mod and recable by gamja labs + ak240 + tur06 (telefunken diamond base tubes) + pure copper ic




Dang!


----------



## batteraziiz

xplosive said:


> New portable setup:
> alessandro ms-1i spalted wood mod and recable by gamja labs + ak240 + tur06 (telefunken diamond base tubes) + pure copper ic


 

 All I see are dollar signs. Wow.


----------



## AlanYWM

batteraziiz said:


> All I see are dollar signs. Wow.


----------



## xplosive

ak240 + grado = amazing sound..


----------



## TheDreamthinker

xplosive said:


> New portable setup:
> alessandro ms-1i spalted wood mod and recable by gamja labs + ak240 + tur06 (telefunken diamond base tubes) + pure copper ic
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love that wood....what kind is it...
  
 Hope I can fly to Surabaya soon to get something like done..
 Some much wood to choose from in Indonesia...


----------



## IceClass

I came across a cheap new-old-stock 4G iPod Touch. Then had to spring for a Yotank case for protective bling.
Total whim and impulse purchase.

This is my first iPod Touch. I've always owned classics for the extra capacity. So far I'm liking it.

An added bonus is the ability to run the aesthetically pleasing but ultimately pretty useless McIntosh audio player.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

jason36 said:


> My new setup - iPod Touch 5g -> HiFi M8 -> DreamEarz Aud-8x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can attest to the HD650 having great synergy with the HiFi-M8.  If I was going to get a HiFiMan, I'd hold out for the newer models, simply because they are supposed to be easier to drive...
  
 Also, since you have an iPod Touch that can run IOS7, you should get a CCK and an adapter to USB B, so you can start messing around with hi res audio...


----------



## mpawluk91

This is quite a satisfying sound


----------



## rudi0504

batteraziiz said:


> All I see are dollar signs. Wow.




Now is trendsetter that portable rigs rise Up The price , i heard They try to Boots to 5 K DAP next year 
If thats true thait is more crazy than now 

More expensive than desktop rigs


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> My new setup - iPod Touch 5g -> HiFi M8 -> DreamEarz Aud-8x
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very Nice set Up Jason
Please try it With iPhone 5s as Your next source , you Will Love more Your M8


----------



## xplosive

thedreamthinker said:


> Love that wood....what kind is it...
> 
> Hope I can fly to Surabaya soon to get something like done..
> Some much wood to choose from in Indonesia...


 

 It is spalted wood, but i am not sure what kind is the wood. I guess it is a spalted rosewood. I will ask gamja later. I just love the color and pattern of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you may check on his facebook, he always updates wood that he is working at and they are on very limited quantity. I think he do sell to overseas too. Wood in Indonesia are still cheaper and lots of variety too.
  
*updated*: it is a spalted tamarind


----------



## spkrs01

Back to basics.................


----------



## muzic4life




----------



## spurxiii

Rig for the home journey on the train


----------



## SkyBleu

spurxiii said:


> Rig for the home journey on the train


 
 You wear the TH600 on the train?


----------



## spurxiii

Yeah I do it a lot. Why skimp on SQ


----------



## lee730

spkrs01 said:


> Back to basics.................


 

 If you call a Tera and 1Plus2 basic .


----------



## SkyBleu

lee730 said:


> If you call a Tera and 1Plus2 basic .



And to think basics used to mean a Clip and an E11..


----------



## lee730

skybleu said:


> And to think basics used to mean a Clip and an E11..


 
  
 Headfi "shure" has come a long way....


----------



## Fungus

iPod Nano 6G >> Venturecraft DD Socket 1 OPA627 >> Portaphile 627 micro >> Westone UM3X RC LTD = OPA627 goodness!


----------



## SkyBleu

fungus said:


> iPod Nano 6G >> Venturecraft DD Socket 1 OPA627 >> Portaphile 627 micro >> Westone UM3X RC LTD = OPA627 goodness!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 I like your placement of each piece of gear


----------



## rudi0504

I have long Time not use My pico dac / amp , until i saw Your picture inspired Me to use today 

Source : IPhone 5s
Dac / Amp : Headamp Pico Dac amp 16 bit / 44,4 KHz
Headphone : LCD XC With SAA Endorphin balance 4 PIN > balance 4 PIN to mini plug going to Pico HP out
Cable : iPhone 5 s use apple lightning to USB > USB to mini USB to Pico Dac Amp
Music file : WAV

High : smooth not so extended like Tube sounding High
Mid : very sweet , thats The strong from Pico dac amp
Bass : like Tube sounding bass , very Good impact
Separation : very Good separation from My Pico Dac Amo
Soundstage : not so Wide , for Close headphone is Good

Note : i havent tried My Pico Dac Amp before pair With iPhone 5s , wow surprised Me works very Good


----------



## Jason36

billsonchang007 said:


> All :veryevil:




Haha I wish I could afford them all.



singleended58 said:


> He-400 with 3rd party balanced hp cable




Thanks for that.....I must say I'm thinking more towards the HE-500 out of the HiFiMan range.....I believe the M8 should be able to drive sufficiently.




buttuglyjeff said:


> I can attest to the HD650 having great synergy with the HiFi-M8.  If I was going to get a HiFiMan, I'd hold out for the newer models, simply because they are supposed to be easier to drive...
> 
> Also, since you have an iPod Touch that can run IOS7, you should get a CCK and an adapter to USB B, so you can start messing around with hi res audio...




Thanks ButtUgly.....I've owned the HD650 in the past and really liked them with the Toxic Viper cable.....would be good to try the Silver or Black Widow with XLR termination.

The Touch is full of standard ALAC and is used to stream Spotify......my iPhone 5 and iPad 4 has FLAC player loaded for my 24/96 FLAC files connected via the Lightning to USB and Standard USB-A to USB-B cable. Not really had a chance for a critical listening session yet unfortunately.


----------



## Fungus

skybleu said:


> I like your placement of each piece of gear


 
 Thanks. I always try to avoid a triple stack


----------



## indieman

muzic4life said:


>


 
 Mmmm... just finished a draft myself. That an ale?
  
 EDIT: never mind, just read the caption on the pic. Looked like a draft


----------



## elchaka

mk2 + w4r


----------



## rudi0504

My new AK 240 Docking Stand 










Sorry out the box , I did not know how you used it
Below the first time I charge my AK 240 with Docking Stand


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> My new AK 240 Docking Stand





>


----------



## rudi0504

Please dont cry Chee
Go to Jaben and take it , it is beautiful Docking Stand


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> Please dint cry Chee
> Go to Jaben and take it , it is beautiful Docking Stand


 
 I would take it if I had an Ak240 in the first place!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's mine.


----------



## zeppu08

Hahaha! This made my day! Lol!


----------



## BucketInABucket

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 Way cool!


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 Nice rig! hahaha it made my day! thanks! xD


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

h20fidelity said:


>


 
  
 I think that's the first rig where the dock costs more then the player...


----------



## psion84

Just wanna share a way to stack amp and DAP without using elastic bands. its a type of silicone adhesive that i use between the amp and dap and its removable. really sticky but does not leave any residue. normally used as the base for furniture so it doesn't move around or scratch any wooden flooring. but heck it works well to stack amp and DAP! and its easy to clean with water. just rinse let dry and it goes back to its sticky nature. got it at a local store that sell Japanese products.
  
 and of cause whats this thread without some pics of my modest rig.


----------



## chee006

psion84 said:


> Just wanna share a way to stack amp and DAP without using elastic bands. its a type of silicone adhesive that i use between the amp and dap and its removable. really sticky but does not leave any residue. normally used as the base for furniture so it doesn't move around or scratch any wooden flooring. but heck it works well to stack amp and DAP! and its easy to clean with water. just rinse let dry and it goes back to its sticky nature. got it at a local store that sell Japanese products.
> 
> and of cause whats this thread without some pics of my modest rig.


 
 Wow looks nice!


----------



## rudi0504

Wow that's surprise me , my ak 240 is gone lol


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> I think that's the first rig where the dock costs more then the player...




Hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> Hahaha! This made my day! Lol!







bucketinabucket said:


> Way cool!







billsonchang007 said:


> Nice rig! hahaha it made my day! thanks! xD




I like his DAP with ak 240 docking stand


----------



## FangJoker

I can't even afford the docking stand.   Where do I get those rubber band bracelet looking stuff?  I need some for my setup then I can take some pictures of it looking all tight.  I have a moto x with a RSA predator.  I wish rsa had included bands with their amp.


----------



## H20Fidelity

vegasf1 said:


> I can't even afford the docking stand.   Where do I get those rubber band bracelet looking stuff?  I need some for my setup then I can take some pictures of it looking all tight.  I have a moto x with a RSA predator.  I wish rsa had included bands with their amp.


 

 You can purchase FiiO bands here on eBay:

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-Two-PCS-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-Headphone-Amplifier-MP3-Player-Binding-/271356563152?pt=US_MP3_Player_Armbands&hash=item3f2e1c8ed0&_uhb=1

 Other companies only sell them with amp purchases to my understanding. Maybe some others can chime in with options. I have some from Rhapsodio which glow in the dark. Green and blue ones.

 *waits for someone to come in and recommend dual lock*


----------



## spurxiii

No amp today and couldn't take a photo of my DAP for today, an iPhone 5c


----------



## Achyllis

h20fidelity said:


> You can purchase FiiO bands here on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-Two-PCS-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-Headphone-Amplifier-MP3-Player-Binding-/271356563152?pt=US_MP3_Player_Armbands&hash=item3f2e1c8ed0&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


 
 *Recommends dual-lock*

 It's not held together by Dual-Lock, but it IS held together by double-sided foam tape from Harbor Freight!
 More of a (trans)portable rig:
 iPod Classic 120GB --> HRT iStreamer --> FiiO E12 Mont Blanc
 Power for the iStreamer typically comes via USB from my laptop at school, still trying to locate a nice looking and long-lasting portable battery for it.


----------



## rudi0504

I want share from my 3 year old headroom micro portable amp :

Source : iPhone 5s
Dac / Amp : Headroom micro portable amp , support only 16 Bit / 44,4 KHz 
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1 and v2
Music file : WAV and AIFF 
Cable :
Mini plug to female mini plug use Crystal Cable Dream Line series DIY 
iPhone 5s use lightning to USB > USB to mini USB going to headroom micro portable amp 

My impression :
High : clean and clear high , crispy 
Mid : very sweet and lush mid like from tube amp 
Bass : very deep and impact full 
Separation : very good music separation from my old school dac amp 
Soundstage : wide with very good depth 

Overall :
This classical model Headroom Micro Portable Amp give surprised , that it can pair with my iPhone 5s 
iOS 7 , I seldom use my Headroom micro portable amp .
Luckily I haven't sell to my friend , the SQ you can compare to the latest dac amp , the SQ is not much different .
I have compared with my Pico Dac Amp , my Headroom win the SQ 
I didn't expected that Headroom micro portable amp can produce so kind of SQ 

Please try your headroom amp , SQ is very good pair with iPhone 5s
Don't sell it , you will regret 

Note : I salute with Headroom designer , they already thinking everything for the future 
They designed : 
Volume controlled Line output 
Optical / Coaxial digital input 
USB input 
Gain setting Low / medium / high 
Crossfeed setting

I don't know why their amp now are not so hype like 19 year ago in year 1995
My first small desktop amp was from headroom :Supreme Headroom 


IMO 






My first portable amp Supreme Headroom from year 1995 still working 100 % looking 90% , he is grandfather from my portable audio beer and the grandmother is my Sennheiser HD 580 first edition from year 1996 : 






My Grandmother Supreme Headroom 1995 and My Grandmother Sennheiser HD 580 First Edition 1996


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo Tsugaru Blue Edition can drive Ultasone ED 8 Ruthenium In excellent Sound Quality

Source : AK 120 Titan Mod 
Amp : Ko Jo Tsugaru Blue Edition 
Headphone : Ulrrasone ED 8 Ruthenium recable With Whiplash Hybrid cabang twag / twcu v2
Cable : mini To mini Crystal Clear Dream Line Edition DiY 
Music .: WAV and AIFF 

My impression :

High : Crisp extended and smooth High , no distorsion at High volume , thats Mean Ko Jo have enought power to drive E D 8
Mid : very sweet and natural and Clear 
Bass : ED bass is very Deep With very Good bass impact and Fast Speed bass
Separation : very Good for Close headphone , that i can detect The placement from The musician very Clear 
Soundstage : is Wide and very Good Depth 

Overall: 
One The best Synergy For ED 8 Ruthenium
This Audiophile set Up is very Good For traveling , Ko Bo Tsugaru SQ very Good , Physic is match with AK 120 Titan 
Small but Heavy weight 
I worry if i traveling through X Ray look like a bomb


----------



## FangJoker

h20fidelity said:


> You can purchase FiiO bands here on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-Two-PCS-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-Headphone-Amplifier-MP3-Player-Binding-/271356563152?pt=US_MP3_Player_Armbands&hash=item3f2e1c8ed0&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Whippler

achyllis said:


> *Recommends dual-lock*


 
 Better to go whit blue tack, makes it more low profile


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

vegasf1 said:


> I can't even afford the docking stand.   Where do I get those rubber band bracelet looking stuff?  I need some for my setup then I can take some pictures of it looking all tight.  I have a moto x with a RSA predator.  I wish rsa had included bands with their amp.


 
  
 ALO Audio sells them separately, but it says ALO Audio on them.  Your Predator might burst into flames...


----------



## rudi0504

Tonight I have tried AK 240 pair With Cypher Labs Duet :

source : AK 240 use LINE OUT
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet use Low Gain
Headphone : Beyerdynamic T5p stock cable
LCD XC SAA. endorphin balance 4 pin > balance 4 pin to mini plug
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Cabel Dreamline DIY
Music file : WAV ,AIFF , FLAC hi rest 24 bit / 196 KHz and DSD

My impression :
High : very detail and very clear and very good clarity
Mid : very clear and sweet and natural mid that I can hear every clear how the Sanger breath
Very good pronounced and rendering
Bass : very good impact and fast bass reproduction and very clean and detail
Separation : very good separation that for close I can detect very clear the musician placement
Soundstage : wide and very good depth , that I feel not like close headphone
Background : very black background
Hissing : No hiss

Overall :
Duet is new amp , the SQ is one level above my old school Headroom portable micro amp and pico dac amp
With duet pair with AK 240 has very good synergy , very good rendering , at low Gain I have power full
Amp to drive T5p and LCD XC .
The best synergy pair with LCD XC , with T5p the bass is not so tight
Duet is my favorite amp for all rounder music genre
That's why I have two sets Duet one in Silver and one in Copper


Note :

Before I go ins bed , I heard DSD file from OPUS 2 : teach me tonight and Here's that rainy day , wow my hair stand up now , how beautiful DSD sound quality with this set up on my LCD XC , like your musician blow saxophone near you , man o man I love it , I can sleep well tonight hahaha

IMO


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> Tonight I have tried AK 240 pair With Cypher Labs Duet :
> 
> source : AK 240 use LINE OUT
> Amp : Cypher Labs Duet use Low Gain
> ...




And that's why I can't wait to have my DUET! Rudi.. In copper please.. Lol!


----------



## FangJoker

buttuglyjeff said:


> ALO Audio sells them separately, but it says ALO Audio on them.  Your Predator might burst into flames...


 
  
  
 LOL yeah.  ALO audio international and the headamp pico were my other contenders for my portable amp choice.   I'm not sure why I eventually settled on the predator.  Must have been some review I read on here.


----------



## indieman

Iphone/dragonfly/hd598. Sounds good!


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> And that's why I can't wait to have my DUET! Rudi.. In copper please.. Lol!




Copper Duet is beautiful Amp in looking and SQ


----------



## rudi0504

Today is public holiday for Hindu Religion in Indonesia , than I have time to hear my morning set up with my ak 240 

Source : AK 240 through Line out setting
Amp : Pico Power 
Headphone : LCD XC with SAA Endorphin balance 4 Pin > use 4 pin balance adapter to mini plug 
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream Line DIY 
Music file : WAV , AIFF , FLAC 24 bit and DSD 
Gain : Medium 
Ak 240 : NO EQ 
Size : PIco Power match to AK 240 about the Same size 
 Duet slightly longer and wider 
 RS 71 B is smaller than AK 240


My impression :

High : is more or less like my Duet , not so bright my RS 71 B, Duet has slightly more detail and brighter 
Mid : good and clear mid , Duet mid is sweeter and natural and more presence , Pico Power more forward 
Bass : this the strong Point from Pico power , very deep and very good impact , and faster bass speed than 
 Duet and RS 71 B.
Separation : very good , Duet and. Rs 71 B are slightly better 
Soundstage : not as wide as these two amps Duet and RS 71 B , but better depth 
Background : black background 
Hiss : No Hiss
Power : pico power has the bigger power compare to Duet and RS 71 B



Overall : 
AK 240 with Pico Power pair with LCD XC is very good with high WOW factor , the sound quality overall more forward than the other two amps Duet and RS 71 B , very fast and forward .
I can hear max 2 hours , I feel fatigue to my ears 
These set up is very good for Rock and hard rock and Blues like form Joe Bonamassa 

IMO 




Top RS 71 B below AK 240 below Pico Power Bottom Due


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> Today is public holiday for Hindu Religion in Indonesia , than I have time to hear my morning set up with my ak 240
> 
> Source : AK 240 through Line out setting
> Amp : Pico Power
> ...




Man, you are one lucky head-fier and I know how it feels doing something u love so much especially when it is music.


----------



## rudi0504

chee006 said:


> Man, you are one lucky head-fier and I know how it feels doing something u love so much especially when it is music.




Hi Chee , thank you


----------



## triodesteve

Updated with the Fostex leather case and new ADL dock connector. An early review mentioned that the HP-P1 reminded him of older Sony portables. With the addition of the nice leather case, I am reminded of my
 trusty Walkman Pro cassette (WMD-6?) that travelled the world with me. It never sounded this good and those tapes took up lots of space. Sometimes progress is progress. 
 Steve


----------



## Jason36

This evenings listening:

iPad 4 using FLAC Player -> CEntrance HiFiMate (via lightening to USB connector into USB input of M8) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x

Current listening - Amber Rubarth - Sessions From The 17th Ward (24/96 FLAC) - Washed down with a drop of Jack Daniels Tennesse Honey


----------



## marko93101

jason36 said:


> This evenings listening:
> 
> iPad 4 using FLAC Player -> CEntrance HiFiMate (via lightening to USB connector into USB input of M8) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Besides the Jack Honey, that rig is rockin'!


----------



## Jason36

marko93101 said:


> Besides the Jack Honey, that rig is rockin'!




Thanks Marko, the M8 is a brilliant piece of kit and sounds better than I expected it to. Unfortunately I've run out of Normal Jack so had to crack open a bottle from the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Jason36

Transportable rather than portable......just taken delivery of my HD-600


----------



## PotatoEars

rudi0504 said:


> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  That headphone cable sure looks fluffy


----------



## H20Fidelity

jason36 said:


> Transportable rather than portable......just taken delivery of my HD-600


 

 Are the HD600 living up to your expectations? I've always wanted to try them however have two issues, 1. finding enough power to drive them _correctly_. And 2. a misfortunate experience I discovered with open cans in my current living environment. For these reasons, I cannot bring myself to spend the muneyz.


----------



## Jason36

h20fidelity said:


> Are the HD600 living up to your expectations? I've always wanted to try them however have two issues, 1. finding enough power to drive them _correctly_. And 2. a misfortunate experience I discovered with open cans in my current living environment. For these reasons, I cannot bring myself to spend the muneyz.


 
 Well I owned the HD650 in the past so sort of new what to expect with the HD600.....But yes they are definately living up to expectations so far. They are brand new and Ive only have them connected for an hour so Im sure that they will improve even more over the next few days / weeks.
  
 I loved the HD-650 but found that the bass made them sound a little too warm and lush on some occasions. So far I would say the HD-600 are a more neutral headphone nd I would definately say that their major selling point is the midrange (especially for accoustice based music and female vocals).
  
 The reason I bought these was because they are open back and they are used in my office and late at night at home when I'm on my own, so noise leakage isnt a probem. I wanted something other than my custom IEM's which basically cut me off from the world completely.
  
 All I need to do now is sort out a shorter balanced cable with a 4pin XLR connector for the M8


----------



## H20Fidelity

jason36 said:


> Well I owned the HD650 in the past so sort of new what to expect with the HD600.....But yes they are definately living up to expectations so far. They are brand new and Ive only have them connected for an hour so Im sure that they will improve even more over the next few days / weeks.
> 
> I loved the HD-650 but found that the bass made them sound a little too warm and lush on some occasions. So far I would say the HD-600 are a more neutral headphone nd I would definitely say that their major selling point is the midrange (especially for accoustice based music and female vocals).
> 
> ...


 


 My problem isn't so much leakage but isolation levels. I've explained once before I think in this thread. My experience with Grado SR80i the traffic where I live is too distracting for someone (like us) who wants to concentrate or analyze music instead of casual listening, it kind of limits by choices and defeats the entire purpose for me.

 Especially if we're talking about dropping $350 AUD on a pair of headphones to hear cars driving through them.


----------



## Jason36

h20fidelity said:


> My problem isn't so much leakage but isolation levels. I've explained once before I think in this thread. My experience with Grado SR80i the traffic where I live is too distracting for someone (like us) who wants to concentrate or analyze music instead of casual listening, it kind of limits by choices and defeats the entire purpose for me.
> 
> Especially if we're talking about dropping $350 AUD on a pair of headphones to hear cars driving through them.


 
 I do believe I read your comment about that somewhere on here. I cant really comment on the HD600 isolation at the moment as I'm not near a busy road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What I can say though, as I am sure you are aware, having owned Grado's I found them to sit on top of your ears (which doesnt help with isolation), the HD600 sit over my ears so I feel the isolation is better. For instace I cant hear myself typing this message or hear people knocking on my office door, however I can hear my phones ringing.
  
 I agree though that it is a lot of money to drop on something that isnt fit for purpose.


----------



## rudi0504

potatoears said:


> That headphone cable sure looks fluffy




Thank you 
SAA Endorphin is my best Cable pair with LCD series headphones 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

Tonite I have chance to try my AK 240 SE line out pair with my RSA Intruder 

Source : AK 240 use SE Line Out > Intruder line In 
Dac/ Amp : RSA The Intruder 
Headphone : LCD XC use Norse cable Reign Series 8 braid x 26 awg balance RSA / Kobikon plug
Cable : mini to mini diy 
Music : WAV , AIFF , FLAC 24 bit and DSD 

My impression :
High : very good clarity with extended crisp high , better detail than RS 71 B and Pico Power and slightly better than Duet 
Mid : very clear and clean mid , a bit thiner than Duet but better clarity , Duet has more analog mid 
Bass : very detail and clean Bass , not as deep impact as Duet , bass speed about the same with Duet , Duet has fuller bass 
Separation : on par with Duet , I think is slightly better than Duet 
Soundstage : is wider than. Duet , Duet has better Depth 
Background : black Background 
Hiss : Zero. Hiss lie Duet

Overall :
I have tested Duet , The Intruder , Pico Power and RS 71 B pair with AK 240 
My favorite as follow : Duet > Intruder > Pico Power > RS 71 B
The Intruder sound character to mid high with better clarity than. Duet and Pico Power and RS 71 B
Duet has sound character to mid low with better mid and Bass impact 

I like these two amps Duet and Intruder pair with AK 240 , for certain music genre these Amps has plus and minus point

Duet is overall better than Intruder if you hear jaxa vocal , country and blues 

Intruder is better than Duet if you hear instrumental , minus the bass impact to thin and mid sound to mid high 

For all rounder Duet is the best from these four pair with AK 240





Nobody is perfect , but I love these two amps 

IMO


----------



## H20Fidelity

jason36 said:


> I do believe I read your comment about that somewhere on here. I cant really comment on the HD600 isolation at the moment as I'm not near a busy road
> 
> What I can say though, as I am sure you are aware, having owned Grado's I found them to sit on top of your ears (which doesnt help with isolation), the HD600 sit over my ears so I feel the isolation is better. For instace I cant hear myself typing this message or hear people knocking on my office door, however I can hear my phones ringing.
> 
> I agree though that it is a lot of money to drop on something that isnt fit for purpose.




You bring up a good point about the on the ear / over the ear differences. If I ever see HD600 for about $200 on the FS section, (which does happen) I might do it just for the experience.


----------



## gdourado

Here's mine.
Messy cables at the office. 


Cheers!


----------



## indieman

jason36 said:


> Transportable rather than portable......just taken delivery of my HD-600


 
 Love those hd600s... are those an older style? The ones I saw in store were all black...


----------



## skalkman

indieman said:


> Love those hd600s... are those an older style? The ones I saw in store were all black...


 
 The one you saw was most likely the HD650 and not the HD600.


----------



## Fungus

miceblue said:


> + buggy interface + small touch screen navigation ≠ WINNER


 
 lol so true. It's also ugly.


----------



## indieman

skalkman said:


> The one you saw was most likely the HD650 and not the HD600.


 
 Aw I see. Is there a huge difference between the 600 and 650 as far as power requirements go? Seems like I read somewhere the hd600s are easier to drive... I'm seriously looking into getting either one or the other for home listening, but only have an audioquest dragonfly 1.2 dac. Would that adequately drive either of them?


----------



## Fungus

cogsand gears said:


>


 
 Is the a ipod nano 3g case? Looks awesome!


----------



## fiascogarcia

indieman said:


> Aw I see. Is there a huge difference between the 600 and 650 as far as power requirements go? Seems like I read somewhere the hd600s are easier to drive... I'm seriously looking into getting either one or the other for home listening, but only have an audioquest dragonfly 1.2 dac. Would that adequately drive either of them?


 
 Although they're 300 ohm, my 600's are awfully easy to drive.  I can play directly off my iPad, though they scale up nicely with a proper amp.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

fungus said:


> Is the a ipod nano 3g case? Looks awesome!


 
  Oh yeah...remember those steampunk cases from a few years ago. But I forgot who made them.


----------



## skalkman

thedreamthinker said:


> Oh yeah...remember those steampunk cases from a few years ago. But I forgot who made them.


 
 That case is one-of-a-kind and made by Brass Eyes.
  
 More info here:
 http://www.instructables.com/id/Steampunk-iPod-Portable-Rig/


----------



## TheDreamthinker

skalkman said:


> That case is one-of-a-kind and made by Brass Eyes.
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Steampunk-iPod-Portable-Rig/


 
  
 Thanks for the info.
  
 I just remember downloading the pics when he posted them the first time...
 Still beautiful - interested in how they passed the test of time


----------



## inertianinja

thedreamthinker said:


> Oh yeah...remember those steampunk cases from a few years ago. But I forgot who made them.


 
  
 I don't mean to be overly negative, but I don't get this trend at all. The usual criticism is "just glue some gears on it" but that's what's happening here. I could understand if they made it appear functional, but they literally have gears on top that are not connected to any other mechanism. If they're trying to mimic victorian-era mechanical designs, at least make it look mechanical....or limit it to a brass/leather/wood enclosure.


----------



## esmBOS

But that LOD... My God it's delicious!!


----------



## skalkman

inertianinja said:


> I don't mean to be overly negative, but I don't get this trend at all. The usual criticism is "just glue some gears on it" but that's what's happening here. I could understand if they made it appear functional, but they literally have gears on top that are not connected to any other mechanism. If they're trying to mimic victorian-era mechanical designs, at least make it look mechanical....or limit it to a brass/leather/wood enclosure.


 
 Read up on it.
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk


----------



## TheDreamthinker

inertianinja said:


> I don't mean to be overly negative, but I don't get this trend at all. The usual criticism is "just glue some gears on it" but that's what's happening here. I could understand if they made it appear functional, but they literally have gears on top that are not connected to any other mechanism. If they're trying to mimic victorian-era mechanical designs, at least make it look mechanical....or limit it to a brass/leather/wood enclosure.


 
  
 I personally quite like steampunk as is, so there is no reason for me to complain.
  
 I don't want to be overly negative here, but can _you_ do a much better job? And what do you want it to do other than look good? - make you hot coffee on the go?


----------



## inertianinja

thedreamthinker said:


> I personally quite like steampunk as is, so there is no reason for me to complain.
> 
> I don't want to be overly negative here, but can _you_ do a much better job? And what do you want it to do other than look good? - make you hot coffee on the go?


 
  
 Is the rule now that we can only criticize things if we can personally do better? this site is full of reviews where people are criticizing other people's products. I don't like this type of steampunk; I think it would look _better_ if at least it looked like the stuff glued to it appeared functional.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

inertianinja said:


> Is the rule now that we can only criticize things if we can personally do better? this site is full of reviews where people are criticizing other people's products. I don't like this type of steampunk; I think it would look _better_ if at least it looked like the stuff glued to it appeared functional.


 
  
 I personally try only to criticise things which I can do better myself or if it serves the person directly.
  
 But anyway...let's stop this and move on...


----------



## Barra

Does anyone have any suggestions for safely and conveniently storing and carrying my CIEMs?
  

 The hard shell jewelry case that came with them is convenient, but a bit small as I feel like i am compressing/bending the connectors unless they are place perfectly. The NT6pros use a musician's fit going to the second bend making them larger, awkward, and hard to place correctly. Plus the case doesn't have any cord management so the cord is getting squished as it sticks out the side. It takes a couple minutes to get them in there correctly so it is not as easy to use as it would seem. I have been using a quick and easy larger square zipper case that they lay in loosely and click together when shook, but this isn't a really good solution either.
  
*Desired Case Characteristics*:

*Compact*: Is compact for travel and easy to store in a drawer.
*Secure*: I can secure each ear piece individually.
*Cable Management*: Something to wind the cable on.
*Easy Access*: Access in seconds, not minutes, easy to open.
*Affordable*: No more than $50, less is better. Unless no other good options.
  
 Love this, but it may be a bit big and probably expensive if even available and the custom inserts are an issue:




  
 I just ordered the below item to give it a try, but the storage in the middle looks too small for CIEMs so I may have to use for other IEMs. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057AKYQS/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## BucketInABucket

barra said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Use a pelican 1010 case.


----------



## Barra

bucketinabucket said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Do you leave them loose or do you use a customized insert to secure the CIEMs?


----------



## BucketInABucket

barra said:


> Do you leave them loose or do you use a customized insert to secure the CIEMs?


 
 People usually cut out a foam insert for the CIEMs.


----------



## skalkman

barra said:


> Do you leave them loose or do you use a customized insert to secure the CIEMs?


 
 http://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1012-Pick-Pluck-Micro-Case/dp/B00512WN6G/ref=pd_cp_p_1


----------



## DMinor

barra said:


> I just ordered the below item to give it a try, but the storage in the middle looks too small for CIEMs so I may have to use for other IEMs. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a couple of these without the hard shells. Very practical and work nicely. The hard shell is a good idea to protect the iem housing. The case diameter is about 3.25".
  
 I used it for IE80/EX1000/4.Ai, but now I just throw EXK in my shirt pocket. Faster and more convenient.


----------



## Barra

bucketinabucket said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  


bucketinabucket said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Do you leave them loose or do you use a customized insert to secure the CIEMs?
> ...


 
  
  


skalkman said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Do you leave them loose or do you use a customized insert to secure the CIEMs?
> ...


 
 For kicks, I ordered the Pelican 1010 with the pick pluck insert to see what I can do. Does anyone have a picture of how they customize and use the pick pluck foam? What do you do for cable management - just rap around hand and press between door and foam? Or do you have a better (more OCD) option?


----------



## IceClass

Giving a different flavour a try.


----------



## Fungus

iceclass said:


> Giving a different flavour a try.


 
 I'm using the same set up but with a portaphile 627 micro. You should of got a blue pico power instead to match your dd. Nice looking mini to mini, where do you get it from?  I can tell from the headphone jack that you are using some westone iem, um3x maybe? If so, me too


----------



## skalkman

barra said:


> For kicks, I ordered the Pelican 1010 with the pick pluck insert to see what I can do. Does anyone have a picture of how they customize and use the pick pluck foam? What do you do for cable management - just rap around hand and press between door and foam? Or do you have a better (more OCD) option?


 
 This is what Sorensiim is using for his CIEM:s.


----------



## bmichels

May be here is THE alternative source for external DAC:  the *Panasonic FZ-M1*
  
 A rugged *7" Tablet with USB 3, Windows 8.1 pro 64 bits & **256 Gb on board + MicroSD : 384 Gb  **  *
  
 --> by by ONKO player & UAPP,  Welcome * JRiver or Foobar *
  
  

  
 what do you think ?


----------



## lin0003

Wow, looks great!


----------



## BucketInABucket

iceclass said:


> Giving a different flavour a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What is that DAP?


----------



## zeppu08

bucketinabucket said:


> What is that DAP?




I think its an ipod touch with a metal case..


----------



## Jason36

bucketinabucket said:


> What is that DAP?




Looks like an iPod touch in a YoTank Billet case.


----------



## BucketInABucket

jason36 said:


> Looks like an iPod touch in a YoTank Billet case.


 
 Oh right, gotcha.


----------



## Replicant187

bucketinabucket said:


> What is that DAP?


 
  
 it's a Panasonic tablet made for professional use.


----------



## esmBOS

barra said:


> What do you do for cable management - just rap around hand and press between door and foam? Or do you have a better (more *OCD*) option?


 
 I put a small O-ring on all my wrapped cables.


----------



## Androb




----------



## TheDreamthinker

bmichels said:


> May be here is THE alternative source for external DAC:  the *Panasonic FZ-M1*
> 
> A rugged *7" Tablet with USB 3, Windows 8.1 pro 64 bits & **256 Gb on board + MicroSD : 384 Gb  **  *
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am thinking about putting my current iPod to rest. High capacity DAPs are welcome.
  
 Must be rigged and heavy as all hell.


----------



## reginalb

barra said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for safely and conveniently storing and carrying my CIEMs?
> 
> 
> The hard shell jewelry case that came with them is convenient, but a bit small as I feel like i am compressing/bending the connectors unless they are place perfectly. The NT6pros use a musician's fit going to the second bend making them larger, awkward, and hard to place correctly. Plus the case doesn't have any cord management so the cord is getting squished as it sticks out the side. It takes a couple minutes to get them in there correctly so it is not as easy to use as it would seem. I have been using a quick and easy larger square zipper case that they lay in loosely and click together when shook, but this isn't a really good solution either.
> ...


 
  


bucketinabucket said:


> Use a pelican 1010 case.


 
  
 I prefer the Otterbox Pursuit 20. Fits my UM Merlins, Clip+, my credit card reader, and a couple bands from Fiio. I'm now down to just a pillow for moisture absorption, the CIEMs, and a cleaner for them. But can always add a couple little things along with.
  
 http://www.otterbox.com/Pursuit-20-Dry-Box/otr-pursuits20,default,pd.html?dwvar_otr-pursuits20_color=S7&start=1&cgid=pursuit-series-cases


----------



## Poopie-ears

Here is my carry case. It is amazing how much portable gear fits inside.


----------



## Barra

Thanks for the help with my CIEMs storage. Now on to my headphones - do you guys know of any inexpensive cases with custom foam for headphones? I bought the Audeze ruggedized case below for my LCD2s, but have stolen it to protect my HD595s given that I already have the LCD2 wood box. At $75 plus shipping, it was not cheap and is overkill for my HD595s.
  

  
 Now, with another child on the way this week and my 3 year old getting into my LCD2 box, I would like to use this case to protect my LCD2s. This larger box is probably overkill for the smaller HD595s especially considering that they are nearing end of life. The HD595s also have a permanently attached cable that needs to be accounted for properly. Does anyone know where I can find an inexpensive case that is more compact/shallow for easy storage and that has pre-formed foam for headphones?
  
 What are you guys using to protect your headphones? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## richsto

IPod 5.5G, Rockboxed, 160 GB
 Headamp Pico Power
 HiFiMAN HE-400s
 Moon Audio Blue Dragon V3 Headphone Cable
 AudioMinor Silver Plated Copper LOD
  
 "Transportable" Happiness......


----------



## mpawluk91

I have an aluminum showdown!

Here's 2 pairs of sennheiser amperior, the blue amperior is re cabled with an oyaide set. The silver has the stock apple cable. Also is my grado sr325is






I can DEFINITELY tell the oyaide cable is an improvement over either of the stock cables that come with the amperior, it sounds unhindered and cleaner (probably the most notable improvement out of all re cables I've heard) I still feel like the sr325is is king of the hill most of the time for rock or metal. For heavy fast paced music the grado is perfection, it's really something to hear


As you can see I had to purchase the hd25 cable clamp for the oyaide cable (the amperior's cable clamp is a bi%ch to remove if you don't have a T6 bit or screwdriver)


Also I got a nice cheap case for the amperior, it fits my imod in it too

Here is the link for the oyaide cable http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A71AHD2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1396586651&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40

Here's the link for the case http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009YONZEG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1396588081&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40

Here's the link for the cable clamp http://customcans.co.uk/s/s/index.php/clamp-set-for-sennheiser-hd-25.html


----------



## singleended58

richsto said:


> IPod 5.5G, Rockboxed, 160 GB
> Headamp Pico Power
> HiFiMAN HE-400s
> Moon Audio Blue Dragon V3 Headphone Cable
> ...




I got an ipod 5.5g but only 80gb. My questions are:
1) How did you do rockboxed?
2) Can RWA 5.5g mod be done like rockboxed one?
Thanks for help.


----------



## spurxiii

My gear is carried around in a nasty velour pouch. Still looking for a better solution


----------



## TPGsanti

spurxiii said:


> My gear is carried around in a nasty velour pouch. Still looking for a better solution


 
 Nasty? This is called working. It is working hard for you.


----------



## spurxiii

tpgsanti said:


> Nasty? This is called working. It is working hard for you.


 
 It does work very hard, its getting a bit thin at the end and losing colouration also. I need something soon, it's done good service


----------



## Currawong

Now I just need more new music.


----------



## richsto

"1) How did you do rockboxed?
2) Can RWA 5.5g mod be done like rockboxed one?"

I had my 5.5G harddrive and battery upgraded at RapidRepair (highly recommended). As for Rockbox, just go to the Rockbox website and follow the instructions for an IPod 5.5 - it's pretty easy (although I had my son help). There is a good thread somewhere here on headfi that also has good info on Rokboxing your iPod. I don't know much about the RWA modification; sorry. Happy listening!


----------



## chee006

currawong said:


> Now I just need more new music.


 
 Amen, that what I am talking about, if you spend all ur money on audio equipments and still need to spend some more than jsut buy more awesome CDs!!!
  
 btw I noticed you have the capitol symbol which I recognize from working in Universal Music.


----------



## KT66

h20fidelity said:


> You can purchase FiiO bands here on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-Two-PCS-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-Headphone-Amplifier-MP3-Player-Binding-/271356563152?pt=US_MP3_Player_Armbands&hash=item3f2e1c8ed0&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


 
 here's tip for all Head-Fi'ers, ring up a band manufacturer and say your company is looking a getting some for an event, and you need some samples to see what kind of product they can come up with.
 Worked for me 3 times so far, I get about 5 different shapes and sizes each time.


----------



## AnakChan

currawong said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've got Modern Talking for you if you like. Gotta make the most out of that awesome set up .


----------



## rudi0504

currawong said:


> Now I just need more new music.




Congrats for Your AK 240


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I've got Modern Talking for you if you like. Gotta make the most out of that awesome set up .


 
 I love that group!!  "you're my heart, you're my soul!!"


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for Your AK 240


 
 It's your turn!! RUDI!!  It's your turn?  You already have it?


----------



## doublea71

currawong said:


> Now I just need more new music.


 

 Off the top of my head, you might enjoy John Lee Hooker's 'That's My Story' and 'Lee-way' by Lee Morgan...lesser-known albums that are awfully good.


----------



## IceClass

fungus said:


> I'm using the same set up but with a portaphile 627 micro. You should of got a blue pico power instead to match your dd. Nice looking mini to mini, where do you get it from?  I can tell from the headphone jack that you are using some westone iem, um3x maybe? If so, me too




If I were to buy another Pico, it would be a purple Slim but, truth be told, I'm rather fond of the tension between the blue and orange.


----------



## chame1ian

Just arrived about 4 days ago. Nice indeed, now I just need to get some new headphones as I dropped my 'Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10' and The right earbud has cracked.... I am now looking for a $100-150 replacement.


----------



## spurxiii

Rig while waiting for the boys at their swimming lesson


----------



## snapple10

RSA Intruder just consistently delivers


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## H20Fidelity

C421 is an excellent amp, providing you're using the right pairing. It's high (around 10 ohm output impedance) can cause many of my IEM problems. Do your 10ohm Dunu DN -1000 sound a little off using C421?


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> C421 is an excellent amp, providing you're using the right pairing. It's high (around 10 ohm output impedance) can cause many of my IEM problems. Do your 10ohm Dunu DN -1000 sound a little off using C421?




Haven't tried em with the DN1000s yet. That makes me wary though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> Haven't tried em with the DN1000s yet. That makes me wary though.




I found it sucks the mids out and gives a fairly noticeable tunnel effect, does similar with my 1plus2 and a few others IEM. Never fear though, plug your Sony MDR-V6 into It and watch them sing, the amps worth it for an ER4S or MDR-V6 alone, it sounds that good.


----------



## Currawong

chee006 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > btw I noticed you have the capitol symbol which I recognize from working in Universal Music.


 
  
 The UERMs were designed with Capital Studios as a monitoring solution.
  


doublea71 said:


> Off the top of my head, you might enjoy John Lee Hooker's 'That's My Story' and 'Lee-way' by Lee Morgan...lesser-known albums that are awfully good.


 
  
 That I might have to check out. I used to listen to John Lee Hooker quite a bit, especially more so as the recording quality of quite a bit of his later stuff was very good.


----------



## rudi0504

The best synergy I ever heard to date :

Source : AK 240
Dac / Amp : Hugo
Iem : JH Roxanne universal version 
Cable : sys Concept Canada 

Impression : WOOOW I am so speechless


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> The best synergy I ever heard to date :
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Dac / Amp : Hugo
> ...


 
  
*Very interesting* since I was hesitating between buying the HUGO  *OR*  the AK240.....and I finally bought yesterday the HUGO. 
  
  
It look like  HUGO  *AND*  AK240 is also an option 




   Especially since I also have already the Roxane (Customs)
  
  
 But, before I also do this insane purchase (that will resolve my "quest for the perfect source for my HUGO", I have 3 questions dear Rudi :
  
 - In your set-up *aren't you loosing the possibility to play native DSD *?  I read many time that DSD on the AK240 is "sublime" !
  
 - Is the AK240>HUGO>Headphone *really superior to just  AK240>Headphone* ?   (at least with easy to drive headphone & IEMs) ?
  
 and
  
 - are you using the thick 5mm or the thin 2,5mm sys Concept ?  I read that only the 2,5mm can do 24/192 (do you see the right 24/192 color displayed on the HUGO when you play 24/192 on the AK240 ?)
  
 sorry for those many question, but your set-up is so close to what I already have and search that I couldn't resist ...


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> The best synergy I ever heard to date :
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Dac / Amp : Hugo
> ...




If ill be having one any of this, ill be in a "WOOOOOW Speechless” state too.. Lol!


----------



## lin0003

rudi0504 said:


> The best synergy I ever heard to date :
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Dac / Amp : Hugo
> ...


 
 WOOOW! Wished I could hear something like that.


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> The best synergy I ever heard to date :
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Dac / Amp : Hugo
> ...


 
 By God just reading the words gave me a eargasm


----------



## Currawong

Glorious overkill.


----------



## lin0003

The Hugo, AK240 and cable probably costs more than $5000.


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> *Very interesting* since I was hesitating between buying the HUGO  *OR*  the AK240.....and I finally bought yesterday the HUGO.
> 
> 
> It look like  HUGO  *AND*  AK240 is also an option    Especially since I also have already the Roxane (Customs)
> ...




Yes you are right max I can play hi res 24 Bit / 196 KHz with optical cable , with optical cable can not play DSD file 

Sys Concept optical cable 1300 strand with 2,2 mm and 5 mm , these two can play up to 24 bit / 196 KHz

Ak 240 + headphone is good to very good 

Ak 240 + Hugo + headphone is excellent


----------



## rudi0504

currawong said:


> Glorious overkill.




Please try it Amos , today I poisoned 3 friends with this set up 

Note : please use optical cable from sys concept , don't use optical stock 

You will love it 

Mr Suyuma San and Jerry Hall like my Hugo too


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> The Hugo, AK240 and cable probably costs more than $5000.




You are right Lin 
Plus Roxanne universal cost more than $ 5000 USD


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> If ill be having one any of this, ill be in a "WOOOOOW Speechless” state too.. Lol!







lin0003 said:


> WOOOW! Wished I could hear something like that.







chee006 said:


> By God just reading the words gave me a eargasm




I am sorry to make you woooow too 

3 friends Said i give them mariyuana


----------



## chee006

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry to make you woooow too
> 
> 3 friends Said i give them mariyuana


 
 Is it ok if I ask what is your profession or job is ? because I am about to finish my diploma in Mass Comm and I am trying to figure which course to study to benefit my hobby so e.g something that can rake some cash so i can buy all of these later in the future


----------



## Mimouille

901 > Coax out > Hugo > VE6X Control demo


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> 901 > Coax out > Hugo > VE6X Control demo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 10 points off for no AK240.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> 10 points off for no AK240.


 

 10 points but 2.5k saved.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> 10 points but 2.5k saved.


 

 Money is irrelevant on Head-fi so it doesn't count.


----------



## BucketInABucket

h20fidelity said:


> Money is irrelevant on Head-fi so it doesn't count. :tongue_smile:



Common sense is also irrelevant on Head-fi


----------



## BillsonChang007

Look at his signature already xD 

"Head-Fi is like Facebook, but instead of liking things, you buy them."


----------



## bmichels

bucketinabucket said:


> Common sense is also irrelevant on Head-fi


 
  
the only solution:


----------



## SkyBleu

bmichels said:


> the only solution:


 
 *Enters code, and unlocks padlock*


----------



## BucketInABucket




----------



## singleended58

bmichels said:


> the only solution:




For more safety put it in the safe box somewhere and ignore.


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> 901 > Coax out > Hugo > VE6X Control demo




Hi Michael 

How is the SQ from VE 6X compare to VE 3 demo unit ?

Did you like the Coax from Your Hugo ?


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> How is the SQ from VE 6X compare to VE 3 demo unit ?
> 
> Did you like the Coax from Your Hugo ?


Coax sounds good but so far not so different from USB with ZX1. I did not have time to compare though.

As for VE6, you know it has a switch to change sound right? With position X1 qnd X2. X2 is more flat like Stage 3, but with thicker sound. X1 has more bass and a larger stage. I think X1 is more fun. Very good SQ...but at the price I am not sure yet.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bmichels said:


> the only solution:


 
 If only!!


----------



## AnakChan

Today's portable photo fun day :-


----------



## chee006

mimouille said:


> 901 > Coax out > Hugo > VE6X Control demo


 
 I heard the Hm - 901 sound better than the AK240 so am I to expect music nirvana when you pair it up with the Hugo and and your V6?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Today's portable photo fun day :-



Very nice shoots Sean and very nice DAP too


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

anakchan said:


> Today's portable photo fun day :-


 
  
  
 Still looks weird to me, even when so well photographed...


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Dap - Texet T11 (16gb microSD)
Amp - SMSL sAp-4s
earPhones - Fischer Audio FA990 (Neutrik ntp3rc-b mini-jack)
headPhones - Sony MDR-V150


----------



## DMinor

buttuglyjeff said:


> Still looks weird to me, even when so well photographed...


 
  
 If it looks like an ipod, I doubt any audiophiles would pay that price (not even half) regardless of the sound. The point is to make it look weird (hi-tech stealthy look in this case) and that hi-tech look may psychologically boost sound as well (from venture's perspective). The fashion is a selling point for the high price tag even tho not everyone will like it. No different from selling other products. A $50 quality-made hi-end looking 3.5mm plug may just sounds the same as a generic $5 plug.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's why I want diy recabling my iem's. Not because it doesn't sound good, I want a better looking cable in addition to trying things.


----------



## mpawluk91

chee006 said:


> I heard the Hm - 901 sound better than the AK240 so am I to expect music nirvana when you pair it up with the Hugo and and your V6?


A little out of context but today is the 20th anniversary of Kurt Cobain's death

Long live his music, it is very good on a hi-fi setup btw


----------



## shotgunshane

SoundMagic E10, Shuffle and Gravely. Best yard work portables.


----------



## chee006

Kurt Cobain forver!


----------



## hoooboy

I know you guys will fall in love with my expensive setup!  (just kidding)
 But I'm happy with it right now but I will upgrade the amp for a C&C BH2 amp. (it's coming real soon, I'm waiting the postman)
  
 Creative Zen V
 JBL J55
 Fiio E6
 Custom 3.5mm Male to Male Interconnect Bridge
 Broccoli rubberband
  




  
  
 I know..... nobody will be jalous.... lol


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hoooboy said:


> I know you guys will fall in love with my expensive setup!  (just kidding)
> But I'm happy with it right now but I will upgrade the amp for a C&C BH2 amp. (it's coming real soon, I'm waiting the postman)
> 
> Creative Zen V
> ...




Damn...I want that band..

But seriously....i really could use a plain band which i can cut according to my needs...


----------



## DMinor

hoooboy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If Rudi isn't, we won't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Joking aside, music always sounds better than audio. As long as you enjoy the music, that's what really matters.


----------



## hoooboy

Rubber quality is just amazing for the price!
  
 FREE when you buy a broccoli




  
  
 For those who want a more expensive rubberband, just need to buy a lobster
  




  
 Ahahah!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Gotta get me one of each....


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hoooboy said:


> Rubber quality is just amazing for the price!
> 
> FREE when you buy a broccoli
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those lobster ones sure seem more rigid..


----------



## BillsonChang007

You mean your local market does it that way? @.@ 
  
 Mine for vegetables, they just put in a plastic and  they put fresh lobsters in a giant basket


----------



## hoooboy

We got plastic bag for the broccoli and free rubberband
 We also have basket for the lobster...and free rubberbands


----------



## mpawluk91

In my supermarket you buy rubber bands and u get a free lobster


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> In my supermarket you buy rubber bands and u get a free lobster



In Australia, you buy a rubber band, and you get a free venomous snake. If you're lucky, you'll receive a man-eating crocodile too.


----------



## fiascogarcia

hoooboy said:


> I know you guys will fall in love with my expensive setup!  (just kidding)
> But I'm happy with it right now but I will upgrade the amp for a C&C BH2 amp. (it's coming real soon, I'm waiting the postman)
> 
> Creative Zen V
> ...


 
  
 Hey, I know it seems like a competition some times, but it's really all about the music, right?  I like the portability of your rig.  And the broccoli band is awesome!!


----------



## BucketInABucket

hoooboy said:


> I know you guys will fall in love with my expensive setup!  (just kidding)
> But I'm happy with it right now but I will upgrade the amp for a C&C BH2 amp. (it's coming real soon, I'm waiting the postman)
> 
> Creative Zen V
> ...



Everyone has to start somewhere, and you've got a good start


----------



## TPGsanti

My first steps into improving sound quality.
  
 iPod Classic 7G 160GB Skinny (RockBoxed)>FiiO E11>VSonics GR07 Classics
  
 Now were to go from here? Hmm...


----------



## SkyBleu

tpgsanti said:


> My first steps into improving sound quality.
> 
> iPod Classic 7G 160GB Skinny (RockBoxed)>FiiO E11>VSonics GR07 Classics
> 
> Now were to go from here? Hmm...



(A new amp, then new headphones/IEMs, then a new DAP) then repeat. And when you're sick of it, move onto desktop.


----------



## H20Fidelity

tpgsanti said:


> My first steps into improving sound quality.
> 
> iPod Classic 7G 160GB Skinny (RockBoxed)>FiiO E11>VSonics GR07 Classics
> 
> ...


 


 Ahrr, the good 'ol E11........


----------



## JoeDoe

tpgsanti said:


> My first steps into improving sound quality.
> 
> iPod Classic 7G 160GB Skinny (RockBoxed)>FiiO E11>VSonics GR07 Classics
> 
> Now were to go from here? Hmm...


 
 Not a bad start man! You might consider sending the iPod into be iModded. That would climb several steps up the ol' head-fi portable ladder.


----------



## TPGsanti

joedoe said:


> Not a bad start man! You might consider sending the iPod into be iModded. That would climb several steps up the ol' head-fi portable ladder.




Can you elaborate a little more please.


----------



## davidcotton

tpgsanti said:


> Can you elaborate a little more please.


 
 http://redwineaudio.com/mods/imod


----------



## singleended58

tpgsanti said:


> Can you elaborate a little more please.




Vinnie at RWA said he only found ipod 4G, 5G abd 5.5 G which are the best sounding ipods to be modded.
I am not sure he considers to mod the 7G classic.


----------



## TPGsanti

davidcotton said:


> http://redwineaudio.com/mods/imod




According to the info the mod is only for the 4th, 5th, and 5.5 gens. No? I have the 7th gen.


----------



## singleended58

TPGsanti,
TBH if you think ipod 7G is a choice of your DAP you can save money to buy the Cypher Labs Theorem 720 dac/amp (cost $800 new). If it is not in your budget range then sell 7G to get iBasso DX50 or Fiio X3 ($150-$200).


----------



## TPGsanti

singleended58 said:


> TPGsanti,
> TBH if you think ipod 7G is a choice of your DAP you can save money to buy the Cypher Labs Theorem 720 dac/amp (cost $800 new). If it is not in your budget range then sell 7G to get iBasso DX50 or Fiio X3 ($150-$200).




Thanks for the suggestions. I do plan to keep 7G for a good while. I have looked at dac options. Cypher Labs Theorem 720 being one of them, but sadly not in my current budget.

As of right now I must take baby steps, and really keep budget in mind. As well after RockBoxing SQ has greatly improved for my 7G iPod IMO.


----------



## fiascogarcia

h20fidelity said:


> Ahrr, the good 'ol E11........


 
 My very first amp!  What a great bang for your buck!


----------



## fiascogarcia

tpgsanti said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I do plan to keep 7G for a good while. I have looked at dac options. Cypher Labs Theorem 720 being one of them, but sadly not in my current budget.
> 
> As of right now I must take baby steps, and really keep budget in mind. As well after RockBoxing SQ has greatly improved for my 7G iPod IMO.


 
 You cannot go wrong with a first gen. CLAS.  Beautiful sound, Wolfson chip, and I think they're on the used market for around $300 (if not less).  This combo has kept me from diving into the high end DAP market (so far!).  Then, when budget allows, upgrade the amp.


----------



## thanhld93

scorpion667 said:


> I use this for my 4 hour daily commute
> 
> Iphone 5 -> Theorem 720 Dac/Amp -> Ultrasone Pro 900
> Music controlled through Pebble Bluetooth Watch (first pic, left)
> ...


 
 very nice LOD
 Could you tell me the name of LOD?


----------



## thanhld93

rudi0504 said:


> My Blackberry Z10 + Neutron Music Player set up as high end DAP ( my IMO )
> 
> Source : Blackberry Z10 + Neutron Music Player
> Amps : Ortofon MHQ 7
> ...


 
 Hi rudi
 Have you ever tried BB z10 with external Dac/amp or Dac + Amp


----------



## singleended58

thanhld93 said:


> very nice LOD
> 
> Could you tell me the name of LOD?




FYI, the LOD is one of 6 LODs (2 for ipod, 2 for iphone 5S and 5C and 2 for android) included in the Theorem.


----------



## rudi0504

thanhld93 said:


> Hi rudi
> Have you ever tried BB z10 with external Dac/amp or Dac + Amp




No i have not tried With external Dac + Amp yet


----------



## hoooboy

fiascogarcia said:


> Hey, I know it seems like a competition some times, but it's really all about the music, right?  I like the portability of your rig.  And the broccoli band is awesome!!


 

 Yeah it's all about the music!
  
 I will never try to be competitive here... too much money involved!


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Ahrr, the good 'ol E11........


Yes it serves me well when I have a hd439 craving


----------



## TPGsanti

fiascogarcia said:


> You cannot go wrong with a first gen. CLAS.  Beautiful sound, Wolfson chip, and I think they're on the used market for around $300 (if not less).  This combo has kept me from diving into the high end DAP market (so far!).  Then, when budget allows, upgrade the amp.




From my understanding CLAS and RockBox don't play with each other. Hopefully one day.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


>


 


 Nice shots!


----------



## 96rubberduckys

rudi0504 said:


> The best synergy I ever heard to date :
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Dac / Amp : Hugo
> ...


 
 So Rudi, now that you found your best set up, you're going to give away everything else to random head-fiers, right?


----------



## BillsonChang007

96rubberduckys said:


> So Rudi, now that you found your best set up, you're going to give away everything else to random head-fiers, right?


 
 ^ you promised me, Rudi! Last night, you came into my room and whispered in my ears while I was asleep xD but the next thing is my alarm woke me up and you are gone


----------



## 96rubberduckys

billsonchang007 said:


> 96rubberduckys said:
> 
> 
> > So Rudi, now that you found your best set up, you're going to give away everything else to random head-fiers, right?
> ...


 
 I don't know about you but he promised me free shipping as well.


----------



## DMinor

96rubberduckys said:


> billsonchang007 said:
> 
> 
> > 96rubberduckys said:
> ...


 
  
 Make sure you have the tracking number too.


----------



## BillsonChang007

96rubberduckys said:


> I don't know about you but he promised me free shipping as well.




He promised me ROOM delivery xP not only door xD straight to my room! Personally. 

Posting my new portable rig soon


----------



## thanhld93

rudi0504 said:


> No i have not tried With external Dac + Amp yet


 
  
 I really take a great interest in BB z10 with external Dac + Amp, so Could you try it again, and I am waiting for reviewing from you


----------



## esmBOS

Rudi, would it be possible for you to post a picture of your entire collection? I get so warm inside when ever you post a picture of multiple high end amps and dacs stacked side by side in the same picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty please?


----------



## BillsonChang007

My Bang & Olufsen H6 with E07K and iPhone 4 xD 

  

  
 http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/BillsonChang007/media/AUDIO%20GEARS/IMG_3598_zps1c7a1fc9.jpg.html?filters[user]=139842495&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
  
 http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/BillsonChang007/media/AUDIO%20GEARS/IMG_3617_zps25b37166.jpg.html?filters[user]=139842495&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1


----------



## bmichels

Bang & Olufsen H6


billsonchang007 said:


> My Bang & Olufsen H6....


 
  
 the Bang & Olufsen H6  really look good, but... how does it sound ?  It is at the level of a TOL Headphones ?


----------



## BillsonChang007

bmichels said:


> Bang & Olufsen H6
> 
> the Bang & Olufsen H6  really look good, but... how does it sound ?  It is at the level of a TOL Headphones ?


 
 Indeed they do! Wore it in my car [I'm not driving] while heading to some other places, does caught some passengers and drivers's attention there while on the road xD 
  
 As for sound, I LOVE them! It replaces my beloved AKG K550 which I still can't own it... yet. I actually tested these at Bang & Olufsen showroom in Singapore during my visit 2 months ago and finally bought it now hehe wrote a short impressions after the showroom visit here http://www.head-fi.org/products/beoplay-h6-natural-leather/reviews/10476 amazing headphone to say the least xD
  
 *it actually give me the urge of selling my Annie set up for a good DAP like X5 and portable tube headphone to pair with it and be happy ever after*


----------



## mpawluk91

I'm pretty sure you guys scared rudi off!

Especially with the whole "he came in my room as I slept and whispered to me"

Extremely creepy


----------



## BillsonChang007

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys scared rudi off!
> 
> Especially with the whole "he came in my room as I slept and whispered to me"
> 
> Extremely creepy


 
 Sorry Rudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all I ever wanted was your HD800... Will you promise to gift to me? Is it too much to ask for? xP 
  
 Happy belated birthday! 5th April right?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Killing it.

 That's an SHR440 with HM5 pads and upgrade 'alternative' cable. 



 The pads make them super comfortable for laying down.


----------



## fiascogarcia

esmbos said:


> Rudi, would it be possible for you to post a picture of your entire collection? I get so warm inside when ever you post a picture of multiple high end amps and dacs stacked side by side in the same picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need to go out on more dates!


----------



## bmichels

Good news and bad news:
  
 The good news is that *Rudi will give me his Abyss 1266 + his Liquid Gold + a brand new TOL "secret" balanced DAC & Music server * (surprise surprise) that, for the reason we all know, he does not need anymore.  Also he will bring all this to my home to install it to be sure that everything is configured correctly.
  
 The bad news is that... *he is willing to offer ONLY 2 years warranty (*parts & labour) on all those stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !   I really find this a nasty business practice !  Should't we ask for at least 5 years on all the free stuff that we are ready to accept from him ?


----------



## tin427

bmichels said:


> Good news and bad news:
> 
> The good news is that *Rudi will give me his Abyss 1266 + his Liquid Gold + a brand new TOL "secret" balanced DAC & Music server * (surprise surprise) that, for the reason we all know, he does not need anymore.  Also he will bring all this to my home to install it to be sure that everything is configured correctly.
> 
> ...


 
 You're a lucky man!


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys scared rudi off!
> 
> Especially with the whole "he came in my room as I slept and whispered to me"
> 
> Extremely creepy



Am I look like Frankenstein ?



billsonchang007 said:


> Sorry Rudi   all I ever wanted was your HD800... Will you promise to gift to me? Is it too much to ask for? xP
> 
> Happy belated birthday! 5th April right?




Thank you BillsonChang007 for your wishes 
If I win lottery , for sure I will pass to you


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> Good news and bad news:
> 
> The good news is that *Rudi will give me his Abyss 1266 + his Liquid Gold + a brand new TOL "secret" balanced DAC & Music server*  (surprise surprise) that, for the reason we all know, he does not need anymore.  Also he will bring all this to my home to install it to be sure that everything is configured correctly.
> 
> The bad news is that... *he is willing to offer ONLY 2 years warranty (*parts & labour) on all those stuff  :mad:   !   I really find this a nasty business practice !  Should't we ask for at least 5 years on all the free stuff that we are ready to accept from him ?




Hahaha lol 
I quote as words in year 2014,


----------



## Mimouille

chee006 said:


> I heard the Hm - 901 sound better than the AK240 so am I to expect music nirvana when you pair it up with the Hugo and and your V6?


I am skeptical on the fact that the transport has an excellent impact on SQ.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Am I look like Frankenstein ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You mean you didn't already win the lottery?


----------



## rudi0504

esmbos said:


> Rudi, would it be possible for you to post a picture of your entire collection? I get so warm inside when ever you post a picture of multiple high end amps and dacs stacked side by side in the same picture!   Pretty please?







mpawluk91 said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys scared rudi off!
> 
> Especially with the whole "he came in my room as I slept and whispered to me"
> 
> Extremely creepy







billsonchang007 said:


> Sorry Rudi   all I ever wanted was your HD800... Will you promise to gift to me? Is it too much to ask for? xP
> 
> Happy belated birthday! 5th April right?







fiascogarcia said:


> You need to go out on more dates!







bmichels said:


> Good news and bad news:
> 
> The good news is that *Rudi will give me his Abyss 1266 + his Liquid Gold + a brand new TOL "secret" balanced DAC & Music server*  (surprise surprise) that, for the reason we all know, he does not need anymore.  Also he will bring all this to my home to install it to be sure that everything is configured correctly.
> 
> The bad news is that... *he is willing to offer ONLY 2 years warranty (*parts & labour) on all those stuff  :mad:   !   I really find this a nasty business practice !  Should't we ask for at least 5 years on all the free stuff that we are ready to accept from him ?




Wow 2 day after my birthday , all of you surprise me with yours posts here
I like you all to support me here on head Fi


----------



## kh600rr

Got the Duet last night, it's great so far..


----------



## zeppu08

kh600rr said:


> Got the Duet last night, it's great so far..




Jelous! Lol..


----------



## Scorpion667

thanhld93 said:


> very nice LOD
> Could you tell me the name of LOD?


 

 Custom LOD by head-fi member "thegrobe".
  
 He'll probably make you one if you message him.


----------



## deltasun

kh600rr said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What are your guys' thoughts about this and getting the Theorem itself?


----------



## kh600rr

The pairing of the duet in balanced mode, is fantastic.for the first time in a long while my HD-800' sound great again.


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> Got the Duet last night, it's great so far..




Congrats kh fro your new Duet 
Please try full balance in and out , you will love your. Duet more


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

kh600rr said:


> The pairing of the duet in balanced mode, is fantastic.for the first time in a long while my HD-800' sound great again.


 
  
 Could I bug you for a shot of the interconnect you're using?  I bet its quite unique...
  
 Great looking rig, btw...


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> The pairing of the duet in balanced mode, is fantastic.for the first time in a long while my HD-800' sound great again.




Congrats again Duet in full balance 
I can not use in full balance , I don't have balance TRRS to RSA cable 

Open mail to Moon Audio / Mr Drew :
I have email Moon Audio for third times no answer from Drew Moon Audio 
It is strange , every time he / Moon Audio send me promotion through my email 
Now I need to buy balance cable like yours , very funny he has no reaction 
Maybe my order is to small for. Moon Audio , who knows


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats again Duet in full balance
> I can not use in full balance , I don't have balance TRRS to RSA cable
> 
> Open mail to Moon Audio / Mr Drew :
> ...




You still haven't got a hold of him Rudi? That's really strange..


----------



## mpawluk91

rudi0504 said:


> Am I look like Frankenstein ?
> Thank you BillsonChang007 for your wishes
> If I win lottery , for sure I will pass to you


I'm not sure what u look like rudi but I will say that Frankenstein had a pretty hot girlfriend!!!


----------



## kh600rr

buttuglyjeff said:


> Could I bug you for a shot of the interconnect you're using?  I bet its quite unique...
> 
> Great looking rig, btw...




These are all from Moon Audio, the top one is a quick connect, so I can change from 2.5 mm balanced to 1/4 on the same Black Dragon V-2 Premium cable.


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> You still haven't got a hold of him Rudi? That's really strange..




Yes it is Strange 
No problem maybe i Find another source , i need Time , if i Know from you , i can directly buy The same ones 
Is want Only to try how Good The full balance set Up With AK 240


----------



## rudi0504

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm not sure what u look like rudi but I will say that Frankenstein had a pretty hot girlfriend!!!




Yes you are right , pretty hot but is not human hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

To nite I have time to pair my best DAP AK 240 worth my best Single. Ended Amp Wagnus Epsilon S

Source : AK 240 use line out
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v2
Cable : Mini to Mini Crystal Cable Dream. Line 3 wires DIY

First impression :
High : crisp and extended high with very good detail,and presence , the clarity from portable set up I have owned
Mid : very sweet and very good in clarity and very good pronounce
Bass : very good in detail and bass impact , very clean bass reproduction so far I heard
Separation : very good separation
Soundstage : these combo make 3 D feeling like in bog concert hall
Hiss: no hiss
Background : black background

Overall : Wagnus Epsilon S has the best synergy from all I have tried in single ended amp pair with AK 240
If you like clarity In High , sweet midrange and very clean bass reproduction than This set Up is Yours taste

IMO


----------



## Jason36

This afternoon I took the plunge and re terminated my Whiplash TWag IEM cable from a 3.5mm Viablue connector to a 4pin XLR connector for use with my M8. It turned out quite well to say I have never attempted something like this......who knows I may be tempted to have a go at building my own headphone cable next 

BEFORE:


AFTER:


----------



## iceman600

thanhld93 said:


> Hi rudi
> Have you ever tried BB z10 with external Dac/amp or Dac + Amp


 
 why are the Dac//Amp wrapped?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

iceman600 said:


> why are the Dac//Amp wrapped?


 


 To prevent scratching caused by stacking.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## bmichels

jason36 said:


> This afternoon I took the plunge and re terminated my Whiplash TWag IEM cable from a 3.5mm Viablue connector to a 4pin XLR connector for use with my M8. It turned out quite well to say I have never attempted something like this......who knows I may be tempted to have a go at building my own headphone cable next
> 
> AFTER:


 
  
 May be * mini-XLR * will have been more appropriate ?  The XLR looks gigantic close to the IEM !


----------



## BadBoySimran

bmichels said:


> May be * mini-XLR * will have been more appropriate ?  The XLR looks gigantic close to the IEM !


 
 He means to use it with the Centrance Hifi M8, which has the 4-pin XLR connection only, and not the mini-XLR.


----------



## Jason36

Thanks BadBoy, absolutely spot on and correct. This is for use at the office and home so the size of the connector isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Jason36

I'm sure this is pretty boring for some of you....but just a few more photos of my current rig, seeing as my HD600 cable has just arrived.

HIFi M8 -> iPad4 (FLAC Player via lightning to USB cable) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x (Balanced)



HiFi M8 -> iPod Touch 5G -> DreamEarz AUD-8x (Balanced)


HiFi M8 -> iPod Touch 5g -> Sennhesiser HD600 (Balanced)


The AUD-8x cable is the Whiplash TWag V2 Gold OM cable with 4pin XLR

The HD600 cable is the Headphone Lounge Copper with Neutrik 4pin XLR

I'm just waiting for my custom lightning to USB cable to arrive from The Grobe and also a Toxic Cables Silver Poison SE IEM cable  

This is my first real foray into balanced cables and I must say I am really impressed with improvement over SE. Improved detail and clarity are the first things that hit me (as Rudi would say "IMO")


----------



## mpawluk91

jason36 said:


> I'm sure this is pretty boring for some of you....but just a few more photos of my current rig, seeing as my HD600 cable has just arrived.
> 
> HIFi M8 -> iPad4 (FLAC Player via lightning to USB cable) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x (Balanced)
> 
> ...


VERY NICE STUFF! I've been meaning to hear the hd600


----------



## kh600rr

jason36 said:


> I'm sure this is pretty boring for some of you....but just a few more photos of my current rig, seeing as my HD600 cable has just arrived.
> 
> HIFi M8 -> iPad4 (FLAC Player via lightning to USB cable) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x (Balanced)
> 
> ...



Looks mighty nice to me..


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> I'm sure this is pretty boring for some of you....but just a few more photos of my current rig, seeing as my HD600 cable has just arrived.
> 
> HIFi M8 -> iPad4 (FLAC Player via lightning to USB cable) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x (Balanced)
> 
> ...




Very Nice set Up Jason 
Now You like more The SQ from Your balance set Up


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> Very Nice set Up Jason
> Now You like more The SQ from Your balance set Up




Thanks Rudi 

I've been listening to a combination of the AUD-8x and HD600 over the course of today and I'm totally blown away by the sound improvement! Everything just seems to sound a lot clearer and cleaner. The music seems to have improved clarity, depth and detail that just wasn't there before. I'm not sure if it's my ears or not but the balanced output also seems to provide a louder volume level over single ended.

The bass seems to have tightened up and has more impact and the mids are to just die for.....I was listening to Eva Cassidy earlier and by god if you closed your eyes you would swear she was in the room with you!

Only downside is that the 4pin XLR is rather large.......but not really an issue at the end of the day.


----------



## rudi0504

thanhld93 said:


> Hi rudi
> Have you ever tried BB z10 with external Dac/amp or Dac + Amp




I have Only tried With external amp through headphone out 
SQ is very Good 
Because Blackbery Q10 UI is not so Good , i have not try With external DAC
I tried direct connection between Q10 micro USB to mini USB Dac / Amp from Headroom micro portable amp , Did not works 
I Think i need 3rd Party App like USB Audio Player Pro


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Thanks Rudi
> 
> I've been listening to a combination of the AUD-8x and HD600 over the course of today and I'm totally blown away by the sound improvement! Everything just seems to sound a lot clearer and cleaner. The music seems to have improved clarity, depth and detail that just wasn't there before. I'm not sure if it's my ears or not but the balanced output also seems to provide a louder volume level over single ended.
> 
> ...




I am agree With Your impression about balance set Up 
If you can use full balance In and balance out , than you can Love more Your balance set Up


----------



## Royalh13

I've gone through 95% of this thread as well as a bunch of other threads looking for 1 particular setup.
  
 I know I've seen pics on here SOMEWHERE lol...
  
 A few people have been using this particular "spider mount" or "octopus mount" to hold their Phone & DAC/Amps together, instead of the ubiquitous rubber bands...
  
 Can someone point me to the thread where that particular item is discussed/shown?
  
 Thanks!
  
 EDIT: A description might help lol... Basically this mount is a bunch of flexible "arms" that can be twisted & turned in any direction.  I believe the original purpose of the mount is as a cell phone holder or similar.  Thanks.


----------



## Turrican2

royalh13 said:


> I've gone through 95% of this thread as well as a bunch of other threads looking for 1 particular setup.
> 
> I know I've seen pics on here SOMEWHERE lol...
> 
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/4425#post_10411769

Look no further


----------



## Royalh13

turrican2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/4425#post_10411769
> 
> Look no further


 
 Perfect, thanks so much!


----------



## indieman

jason36 said:


>


 
  
 Your posts are really making me want the hd600s! Such a beautiful pair!


----------



## phillyd

Note 3>iBasso D-Zero>Onkyo ES-HF300


----------



## kh600rr

phillyd said:


> Note 3>iBasso D-Zero>Onkyo ES-HF300




Nice Rig!!


----------



## spurxiii

jason36 said:


> I'm sure this is pretty boring for some of you....but just a few more photos of my current rig, seeing as my HD600 cable has just arrived.
> 
> HIFi M8 -> iPad4 (FLAC Player via lightning to USB cable) -> DreamEarz AUD-8x (Balanced)
> 
> ...




How are you finding the hd600 as a portable rig? For me they have no isolation so impossible to use it unless it's just for waiting in the car or something like that


----------



## Jason36

spurxiii said:


> How are you finding the hd600 as a portable rig? For me they have no isolation so impossible to use it unless it's just for waiting in the car or something like that




I'm loving the HD600, prefer them to the HD650 which I have owned previously.

They are only used at work (at the moment there's only me) or at home at night when my son and fiancé are in bed so the isolation / noise leakage out isn't a problem. I don't find them to bad for letting noise in, but I can still hear my son or fiancé if they want me.....although she seems to just text me if she wants anything....as she never knows if I am using my HD600 or CIEM's.

I did give them to a friend to listen to yesterday (who was blown away by the sound with the M8 and Touch), I didn't actually realise how much sound they leak out until he put them on!!!


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Am I look like Frankenstein ?
> Thank you BillsonChang007 for your wishes
> If I win lottery , for sure I will pass to you







rudi0504 said:


> Nah.., you have already won it xD I know! I sense it xP
> 
> Wow 2 day after my birthday , all of you surprise me with yours posts here
> I like you all to support me here on head Fi




Your welcome, king of portable audiophile xD 


shall we now get back to our business? You know~


----------



## Jason36

Just received my custom made Lightning to USB cable for use with my iPod Touch / iPhone 5 and M8. I think this has worked brilliantly, just the right length and looks clean and tidy.


----------



## strrstarrynight

jason36 said:


> Just received my custom made Lightning to USB cable for use with my iPod Touch / iPhone 5 and M8. I think this has worked brilliantly, just the right length and looks clean and tidy.


 
 wow brilliant looking rig, especially the low profile lightning cable


----------



## phillyd

kh600rr said:


> Nice Rig!!




Thanks. The Onkyo's are no good though. Very lacking in the low-mids. Also defective (right channel on TWO different ones is bad). Going back to my Klipsch Image One until I can get Momentums or NAD Viso.


----------



## awry

phillyd said:


> Thanks. The Onkyo's are no good though. Very lacking in the low-mids. Also defective (right channel on TWO different ones is bad). Going back to my Klipsch Image One until I can get Momentums or NAD Viso.


 
 Nice looking PC man.


----------



## phillyd

awry said:


> Nice looking PC man.



Thanks! I started it almost two years ago. Once I get freed up and get more work I'll hopefully be able to finish it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Ostry KC06 / Colorfly C3.

 Quite the time we're having together with these rare finds....


----------



## rudi0504

Tonite I heard the comparison between Ko Jo KM 01 vs Cypher Labs. duet

Source : IPhone 5 s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2,00 VRms version
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet
Ko Jo KM 01
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v 2
Headphone : LCD XC

My impression :

Ko Jo KM 01 :
High :
Slightly more extended than Duet , better clarity

Mid :
Is slighly sweeter and clearer and cleaner than Duet , more intimate too, this is the strong point from Ko Jo KM 01

Bass :
Less Bass impact , very Good bass detail and very clean bass , less bass body

Separation :
Very Good separation , it is about on par With Duet

Soundstage :
Ko Jo soundstage is less Wide and Depth than Duet , it is more like small live jazz hall

Power :
has not enought Power to drive My LCD XC

Hiss :
No hiss

Background :
black background


Cypher. Labs Duet :
High :
Slightly less extended and less clarity than Ko Jo KM 01 , but more pronounce in the treble

Mid :
Is sweet but less intimate than Ko Jo KM 01

Bass :
Has better bass impact and faster bass Speed , bass clarity is on par With Ko Jo KM 01

Separation :
Very Good music separation , This Two Amps has about The same music separation

Soundstage :
Wider and deeper than Ko. Jo KM 01 , more like big concert hall

Power :
Has plenty Power compare To Ko Jo KM 01
Is use Only Low Gain

Hiss :
No Hiss

Background :
Black background

Overall :

These Two amp has almost The same sound character ,
Ko JO has Theorem strong Point In term OF. Clarity and very sweet and intimate midrange , but less bass impact
It is very Good For iem , but not so Good , because lack Of Power , not The sound quality

Duet has their strong Point In bass impact and Speed , better soundstage , but overall slighly less clarity than Ko Jo KM 01
Duet has more Power , i use Only Low Gain , can drive LCD XC In very Good SQ .
You can use For driving iems to headphone

U


----------



## RAFA

Its not the best picture. I should spend some mone on a camera.


----------



## BucketInABucket

rafa said:


> Its not the best picture. I should spend some mone on a camera.


 
 Ooooo, a vintage sony diskman! How does it sound?


----------



## RAFA

bucketinabucket said:


> Ooooo, a vintage sony diskman! How does it sound?




The initial impression is quite good. Did not have the time to listen much. Since I received it, I spent most of the time repairing it. Ok, it turned out it just needed some oil, but it took some time till it aas effective. I did not want to soak it in oil, only some drops.


----------



## Ardian

h20fidelity said:


> Ostry KC06 / Colorfly C3.
> 
> 
> Quite the time we're having together with these rare finds....



Wow! Very beautiful!! How does it sound?


----------



## H20Fidelity

ardian said:


> Wow! Very beautiful!! How does it sound?


 

 Well, it sounds very good, especially considering the Ostry KC06 are currently only $60.00. There's a  bit of excitement in the portable earphones section surrounding them right now. I suggest if you're looking for a new IEM have a read.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06

 That pair in the photo or a loaner unit until mine arrive.


----------



## FiJAAS

Great thread everybody!
I went through the whole thread,
All 750 pages of it!
I have learned from you all.
I can't wait to post pictures of the rig I will put together soon. I have already chose what pair of headphones and amp I will get. Now I'm deciding between two DAP's to purchase. Cannot wait to take pictures, contribute and enjoy the music.


----------



## Cotnijoe

fijaas said:


> Great thread everybody!
> I went through the whole thread,
> All 750 pages of it!
> I have learned from you all.
> I can't wait to post pictures of the rig I will put together soon. I have already chose what pair of headphones and amp I will get. Now I'm deciding between two DAP's to purchase. Cannot wait to take pictures, contribute and enjoy the music.


 
  
 dang bud! that's some CRAZY dedication right there!


----------



## FiJAAS

cotnijoe said:


> dang bud! that's some CRAZY dedication right there!




Thank you, it's was worth it. You guys are very knowledgable. You guys have helped me pick the right parts for my first rig I'm going to put together.


----------



## BucketInABucket

fijaas said:


> Thank you, it's was worth it. You guys are very knowledgable. You guys have helped me pick the right parts for my first rig I'm going to put together.


 
 Do tell! Always good to see a budding audiophile


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## FiJAAS

bucketinabucket said:


> Do tell! Always good to see a budding audiophile




Here's what I'm currently thinking about purchasing.


Headphones:

Audio-Technica ATH-M50WH Professional Studio Monitor Headphones with Coiled Cable, White with FiiO E6 Headphone Amplifier


DAP:

Apple iPod classic 160 GB Silver (7th Generation) 

or

iBasso DX50 HD Studio Mastering Quality Music Player with WOLFSON WM8740 192kHz/24-bit DAC

Seagate Backup Plus Slim 500GB Portable Hard Drive with Mobile Device Backup USB 3.0 (STCD500104) - Silver

Would the Seagate work with the iBasso DX50 as a OTG option?

I've heard that you can connect external drives to it but I have not seen any pictures or videos of it in action.

If I decide to purchase the iPod I should feel at home because I own and use a MacBook Pro and iMac daily. So iTunes wouldn't be a problem with me.

If I get the DX50 I would hope that the external hard drive works perfectly with it as it would hold all my Flac files.

The iPod or DX50 would only be used while at home for serious listening. I will also purchase a SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 8 GB MP3 Player for when I'm on the go and workouts.

Also, is the E6 decent? If not what amp would you suggest?


----------



## Poopie-ears

I went from portable to pocketable... This combo easily fits in my jeans front pocket, so I carried it around with me everywhere for the last week.


----------



## spurxiii

fijaas said:


> Here's what I'm currently thinking about purchasing.
> 
> 
> Headphones:
> ...


I would go with the DX50 and something other than the m50. There are better cans for less but it depends on what music you mainly listen to. If you're only listening at home and not moving about a desktop amp/DAC gives you better value and performance for the money if you've already got a source such as a PC or laptop


----------



## phillyd

poopie-ears said:


> I went from portable to pocketable... This combo easily fits in my jeans front pocket, so I carried it around with me everywhere for the last week.




Nice rig! The size is my favorite part of the iBasso D-Zero. I see all these people with these massive amps and mine fits nicely into my pocket on top of my Note 3, even on my slimmer jeans, without me noticing.


----------



## Poopie-ears

I agree. To me portability is very important. The iPad Nano with a Pico Slim fits perfectly together. I was able to locate a very small 3.5mm cable from Oyaide and a small Nano case that I could attach with some thin silicone hair ties. I just snapped the iPod into the case and it all holds together without adding to the size or blocking the screen.


----------



## FiJAAS

spurxiii said:


> I would go with the DX50 and something other than the m50. There are better cans for less but it depends on what music you mainly listen to. If you're only listening at home and not moving about a desktop amp/DAC gives you better value and performance for the money if you've already got a source such as a PC or laptop




May I ask why you chose the DX50 over the iPod Classic?

What other headphones and amp do you suggest?


----------



## lin0003

fijaas said:


> May I ask why you chose the DX50 over the iPod Classic?
> 
> What other headphones and amp do you suggest?


 
 The DX50 sounds better than the iPod classics.


----------



## zeppu08

fijaas said:


> May I ask why you chose the DX50 over the iPod Classic?
> 
> What other headphones and amp do you suggest?




Or you can wait for some impressions and get the new DX90 from iBasso too..


----------



## lin0003

It's more expensive but from what Jamato says it seems to be a real winner.


----------



## FiJAAS

zeppu08 said:


> Or you can wait for some impressions and get the new DX90 from iBasso too..




Yes, that could be an option. When is the release?


----------



## lin0003

It was release a couple of days ago. It's $419 on iBasso's website.


----------



## FiJAAS

lin0003 said:


> It was release a couple of days ago. It's $419 on iBasso's website.




Thanks, I shall wait for a review.


----------



## zeppu08

fijaas said:


> Yes, that could be an option. When is the release?




It was release already and first batch is already in to shipping phase.. Maybe by the end of the week or earlt next week its already in the hands of the first batch buyers..


----------



## BucketInABucket

fijaas said:


> Here's what I'm currently thinking about purchasing.
> 
> 
> Headphones:
> ...


 
 The ATH-M50 is not the best option to go for anymore. Not to say its bad but there are better options. If you want a closed-back under $200, I would say the Soundmagic HP100 is probably the best option under $200 currently, and if you want more bass the M-Audio Q40 with Alpha Pads is another excellent option. The Sennheiser Amperior is good if you want a more portable superaural and as of the time of this post, it's cheaper than the HD25-1 II (!) on amazon.com at just under $200. All 3 are also efficient enough to be driven straight from your Clip+ music player if you want to use them outside your home.
  
 For options over $200, I'm not quite as familiar with this price bracket as I've settled for the highly niche Aedle VK-1 and haven't bothered to audition anything else, but I can still list some options if you don't mind the fact that _unless I specifically state so, I haven't personally auditioned any of them_. The fairly new AKG K545 has received rave reviews over the internet as far as I know, although I haven't personally listened to it. The Focal Spirit Pro and Classic are other options that I've heard of that have received great reviews, and the Sony MDR-7520 is another apparently really good option. The T51P is a great superaural option that I have auditioned and although the HD25 ALU trumps it, the HD25 ALU is currently too expensive for me to be able to comfortably recommend it. 
  
 Personally, as a few other people have already said, I would go for the recently released iBasso DX90 as it's an excellent all-in-one package which most definitely doesn't require you to purchase a separate amp for the next few months, at least until upgrade-itis starts taking effect. Aattaching a USB external storage device via OTG would work, but not many people do it since it significantly reduces battery life. However, since you're using it at home that shouldn't be nearly as much of a problem especially since you can get a special cable that allows you to attach a HDD and charge it at the same time so you don't have to worry about alternating between using the hDD and charging. People have reported that removing the HDD does not remove the music file database entries from the internal database of the DX50 and this can cause problems with the software, but I haven't personally experienced this problem since I've only been using it with a 64GB micro SDXC card for portable use.


----------



## edmundtyw1

Upgraded from an X3 to an X5!
  
 IEMs : UM Miracle Universal, EX800st and a CK10


----------



## FiJAAS

bucketinabucket said:


> The ATH-M50 is not the best option to go for anymore. Not to say its bad but there are better options. If you want a closed-back under $200, I would say the Soundmagic HP100 is probably the best option under $200 currently, and if you want more bass the M-Audio Q40 with Alpha Pads is another excellent option. The Sennheiser Amperior is good if you want a more portable superaural and as of the time of this post, it's cheaper than the HD25-1 II (!) on amazon.com at just under $200. All 3 are also efficient enough to be driven straight from your Clip+ music player if you want to use them outside your home.
> 
> For options over $200, I'm not quite as familiar with this price bracket as I've settled for the highly niche Aedle VK-1 and haven't bothered to audition anything else, but I can still list some options if you don't mind the fact that _unless I specifically state so, I haven't personally auditioned any of them_. The fairly new AKG K545 has received rave reviews over the internet as far as I know, although I haven't personally listened to it. The Focal Spirit Pro and Classic are other options that I've heard of that have received great reviews, and the Sony MDR-7520 is another apparently really good option. The T51P is a great superaural option that I have auditioned and although the HD25 ALU trumps it, the HD25 ALU is currently too expensive for me to be able to comfortably recommend it.
> 
> Personally, as a few other people have already said, I would go for the recently released iBasso DX90 as it's an excellent all-in-one package which most definitely doesn't require you to purchase a separate amp for the next few months, at least until upgrade-itis starts taking effect. Aattaching a USB external storage device via OTG would work, but not many people do it since it significantly reduces battery life. However, since you're using it at home that shouldn't be nearly as much of a problem especially since you can get a special cable that allows you to attach a HDD and charge it at the same time so you don't have to worry about alternating between using the hDD and charging. People have reported that removing the HDD does not remove the music file database entries from the internal database of the DX50 and this can cause problems with the software, but I haven't personally experienced this problem since I've only been using it with a 64GB micro SDXC card for portable use.




Wow, it's good to know that a external hard drive will work. Would the Seagate be a good fit for it? Also, what is the name of the cable?

In the meantime I will be researching the cans you suggested, thanks!


----------



## BucketInABucket

fijaas said:


> Wow, it's good to know that a external hard drive will work. Would the Seagate be a good fit for it? Also, what is the name of the cable?
> 
> In the meantime I will be researching the cans you suggested, thanks!


 
 I edited my post with more suggestions for headphones over $200 btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
Something like this is what I remember people talking about in the DX50 thread. I don't remember the exact cable they used but this _should_ work out too. I'm not sure if the seagate will be alright or not, but seeing as you're using it primarily at the desktop it shouldn't matter. *However, the DX90 will soon have a USB DAC function in the next few firmware updates which means you can plug it into your computer and use it as a DAC (and probably the amp as well for a complete package) while having access to your entire music library so the HDD option will be rendered completely redundant for you.*


----------



## H20Fidelity

edmundtyw1 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How do you find X5's tonality?


----------



## edmundtyw1

h20fidelity said:


> How do you find X5's tonality?


 
  
 I find it quite neutral with a bit of added warmth. I thought the X3 was slightly too dark so the X5's treble region is a step up for me.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

fijaas said:


> Great thread everybody!
> I went through the whole thread,
> All 750 pages of it!
> I have learned from you all.
> I can't wait to post pictures of the rig I will put together soon. I have already chose what pair of headphones and amp I will get. Now I'm deciding between two DAP's to purchase. Cannot wait to take pictures, contribute and enjoy the music.


 





 Well, this is an audio enthusiast forum after all


----------



## H20Fidelity

edmundtyw1 said:


> I find it quite neutral with a bit of added warmth. I thought the X3 was slightly too dark so the X5's treble region is a step up for me.


 

 Very much how I heard it.


----------



## marc0vca

Samsung Galaxy S4 + Fiio E18 + Westone W40


----------



## mpawluk91

fijaas said:


> Here's what I'm currently thinking about purchasing.
> 
> 
> Headphones:
> ...


hey man I've done the whole ipod/imod thing and honestly from what have personally heard the fiio x3 is GREAT for the price. And if your looking for some good all a rounder headphones try the shure srh840 I love them. The best thing is with the fiio x3 you can add your own storage and you shouldn't need a external amp either. I have a fiio e6 and it's nothing special AT ALL (it's kind of a pain in my ass to be honest)

Here's links for everything I mentioned, stay golden my brotha

Fiio x3 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E9O6C96/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1397228563&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40

Fiio x3 with 64gb card (the version I bought) http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EPFLJS8/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1397229774&sr=8-2&pi=SX200_QL40

Shure srh840 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002DP8IEK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1397229234&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40

128gb micro sd card (u said u need a lot of space so..... http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00IIJ6W4S/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1397229328&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40

Overall I wouldn't pay anymore than $450 for this entire setup and if you get a 64gb card instead of the 128gb then the setup should only be about $360 at most. I have not heard the ibasso dx50 but I've read that it sounds almost identical to the fiio x3 but the dx50 has a glitchy interface


----------



## FiJAAS

mpawluk91 said:


> hey man I've done the whole ipod/imod thing and honestly from what have personally heard the fiio x3 is GREAT for the price. And if your looking for some good all a rounder headphones try the shure srh840 I love them. The best thing is with the fiio x3 you can add your own storage and you shouldn't need a external amp either. I have a fiio e6 and it's nothing special AT ALL (it's kind of a pain in my ass to be honest)
> 
> Here's links for everything I mentioned, stay golden my brotha
> 
> ...




Thanks!
I'm researching both products you mentioned now.


----------



## BucketInABucket

mpawluk91 said:


> Overall I wouldn't pay anymore than $450 for this entire setup and if you get a 64gb card instead of the 128gb then the setup should only be about $360 at most. I have not heard the ibasso dx50 but I've read that it sounds almost identical to the fiio x3 but the dx50 has a glitchy interface


 
 Imo the FiiO X3 has a mid-bass hump in both the headphone out and line out that muddied the sound signature when I auditioned it using the song 'Hotel California,' while the DX50 is a lot cleaner in comparison. I also find operating the DX50 to be far more intuitive than the FiiO X3 due to the wonky FiiO button placement VS the simple iBasso button placement. YMMV.
  
 The DX50's UI is definitely not glitchy. It was true that earlier firmwares were glitchy as hell but iBasso have gradually ironed out as many bugs as possible update after update. The current firmware (1.2.8) is as stable as any.


----------



## mpawluk91

bucketinabucket said:


> Imo the FiiO X3 has a mid-bass hump in both the headphone out and line out that muddied the sound signature when I auditioned it using the song 'Hotel California,' while the DX50 is a lot cleaner in comparison. I also find operating the DX50 to be far more intuitive than the FiiO X3 due to the wonky FiiO button placement VS the simple iBasso button placement. YMMV.
> 
> The DX50's UI is definitely not glitchy. It was true that earlier firmwares were glitchy as hell but iBasso have gradually ironed out as many bugs as possible update after update. The current firmware (1.2.8) is as stable as any.


I need to get a dx50 now


----------



## spurxiii

fijaas said:


> Thanks!
> I'm researching both products you mentioned now.




You should buy cans depending on the music you largely listen to. You'll get better results. Do you know what kind of sound signature you're after? Are you a bass head or do you like something neutral? Are you prone to hearing sibilance? Plus there's also a thing called synergy, the DX50 sounds great with some of my cans while it sounds quite flat with others. The DX50 also IMO pumps out that iBasso house sound which is neutral and some say too bright. You may or may not like it. It all depends on your own ears


----------



## BucketInABucket

mpawluk91 said:


> I need to get a dx50 now


 
 No you don't, you need to get a DX90


----------



## mpawluk91

bucketinabucket said:


> No you don't, you need to get a DX90


Actually YOUR RIGHT I can't believe I forgot me and h20fidelity were talking about that, it looks to be promising


----------



## FiJAAS

spurxiii said:


> You should buy cans depending on the music you largely listen to. You'll get better results. Do you know what kind of sound signature you're after? Are you a bass head or do you like something neutral? Are you prone to hearing sibilance? Plus there's also a thing called synergy, the DX50 sounds great with some of my cans while it sounds quite flat with others. The DX50 also IMO pumps out that iBasso house sound which is neutral and some say too bright. You may or may not like it. It all depends on your own ears




I like bass, but not too much bass like Beats by Dre. The music that I listen to are Rap, R&B, Jazz, Soul, Funk, Rock and Alternative.


----------



## mpawluk91

fijaas said:


> I like bass, but not too much bass like Beats by Dre. The music that I listen to are Rap, R&B, Jazz, Soul, Funk, Rock and Alternative.


Judging by what you said I think the ue 6000 would suit your taste, I love mine with a dying passion


----------



## FiJAAS

mpawluk91 said:


> Judging by what you said I think the ue 6000 would suit your taste, I love mine with a dying passion




Great, ill research them now!


----------



## mpawluk91

fijaas said:


> Great, ill research them now!


Also the sennheiser hd25 or amperior would be a good choice too, but considering the ue6000 is $90 new I think that's a steal


----------



## BucketInABucket

mpawluk91 said:


> Also the sennheiser hd25 or *amperior* would be a good choice too, but considering the ue6000 is $90 new I think that's a steal


 
 We are at accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the amperior is indeed a very nice set of headphones!
 I just spent an hour and three quarters out on a bicycle in the Hong Kong countryside testing out how well the TDS-5M fared in real-life conditions as well as getting some much-needed exercise. Here's a snapshot of my rig and the handlebars of the bike!


----------



## singleended58

My new rig.


----------



## kh600rr

singleended58 said:


> My new rig.



Very nice!! Enjoy


----------



## FiJAAS

mpawluk91 said:


> Also the sennheiser hd25 or amperior would be a good choice too, but considering the ue6000 is $90 new I think that's a steal




Will check those out too.


----------



## deltasun

fijaas said:


> Great, ill research them now!




Hey, if you feel it's right for you, ping me as I have a slightly used UE6000 in white that i'm looking to sell. Happy hunting!


----------



## iceman600

Eargasm.... (poor man's rig)


----------



## zeppu08

iceman600 said:


> Eargasm.... (poor man's rig)




That looks really gorgeous!!

Btw.. Where did you buy that ipod case?


----------



## iceman600

zeppu08 said:


> That looks really gorgeous!!
> 
> Btw.. Where did you buy that ipod case?


 
 Thanks! 
 I got it from Amazon...
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VXQZ9Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## zeppu08

iceman600 said:


> Thanks!
> I got it from Amazon...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VXQZ9Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Thank you so much!!


----------



## rudi0504

My Saturday on the Go ( inside a car on the back Row sit ) simple rig :

Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac / Amp : Cypher. Labs Theorem 720 In Copper Edition In MEDIUM gain
Headphone : LCD XC With SAA Endorphin balance 4 PIN > 4 PIN Female To RSA / Kobicon balance
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v2
Cable : Moon Audio Silver Dragon v1 Lod 30 PIN to mini USB
Music file : WAV , AIFF and FLAC


My impression :

High : very Clear , clean and extended High With very Good presence og High
Very Good clarity , i can hear The cymbals very detail and so Good on my. Theorem
Mid : very sweet , Clear and clean mid , The midrange from My favorite. Chinese sanger Tong Li so intimate and lush
Bass : very Good bass impact and very clean bass reproduction
Separation: very Good separation that i can detect The instrument placement very Clear
Sonudstage : Wide and very Good Depth In My LCD XC
Hiss : No Hiss on My LCD XC and My Earsonic SM 64 v1 112 Ohm and v2 90 Ohm
Background : black background

Overall :
I hear With Medium Gain and turn My volume at 9 o clock , i can hear all the detail and clarity With This set Up so Good
This set Up is very Good For traveling Only 2 Stags and use IPhone 4 S or IPhone 5 S as my source
If you like clarity and detail and sweet Clear midrange With very Good bass impact than This set Up is very Good For you

IMO


----------



## lin0003

Wow, such a simple rig


----------



## fiascogarcia

iceman600 said:


> Thanks!
> I got it from Amazon...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VXQZ9Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
 Nice case, just ordered one.  Thanks!


----------



## iceman600

fiascogarcia said:


> Nice case, just ordered one.  Thanks!


 
 Haha thanks  I love this case... i dont like someone peaking on my song list while im on a public traspo like in the bus or in the subway


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> Wow, such a simple rig :wink_face:




Not so simple Lin 

I must Carry Two hippo case In large , One For My LCD XC and One For My rigs


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> Not so simple Lin
> 
> I must Carry Two hippo case In large , One For My LCD XC and One For My rigs




Hi rudi! Can a 3 stack fit that pelican case? Thanks!


----------



## lin0003

I was being sarcastic Rudi lol. Imagine your "'gomplex" rigs...


----------



## audiofreakie

. Bliss... Gogear Aria + Cardas EM5813 Mod ala IE800 (cut at y splitter reterminated oyaide rhodium) + Extension Silver Dragon with Oyaide male and Female Rhodium.


----------



## DMinor

iceman600 said:


> Haha thanks  I love this case... i dont like someone peaking on my song list while im on a public traspo like in the bus or in the subway


 

 Do you need to wear polarized sunglasses for reading the LCD thru that reflective covering?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 With a pair of sunglasses I am sure no one dares to peak anything in your direction.


----------



## SkyBleu

dminor said:


> *Do you need to wear polarized sunglasses for reading the LCD thru that reflective covering? * :wink_face:
> 
> With a pair of sunglasses I am sure no one dares to peak anything in your direction.




LOL!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

My sweeping - the - house rig


----------



## SkyBleu

lookingforiems said:


> My sweeping - the - house rig



If that's your sweeping the house rig...what does your main setup look like..?


----------



## BillsonChang007

skybleu said:


> If that's your sweeping the house rig...what does your main setup look like..?




*cough* *cough* HE-90 *cough* *cough* h34r:


----------



## lookingforIEMs

skybleu said:


> If that's your sweeping the house rig...what does your main setup look like..?







billsonchang007 said:


> *cough* *cough* HE-90 *cough* *cough* h34r:




Haha..... I don't have much..... This IS my main rig. I dont even have a desktop rig because 1) in Singapore, it's kinda expensive to buy audio stuff ( I spent $1079 on my rig this year alone. In other countries I could already be owning a totl ciem and a nice player ) and 2) i literally have no space to put it, sometimes i dont even have enough space for my homework(great house planning right?  )This setup drained me of most of my money..... I AM a student yknow.... That said I have a plussound cable on the way, can't afford for more. But currently I aim to purchase either the SD3 or Jh13PRO or merlin or some other totl iem around the end of the year


----------



## BillsonChang007

Singapore house is limited so understood  but nevertheless, nice rig xD

do you play drum? xD


----------



## SkyBleu

lookingforiems said:


> Haha..... I don't have much..... This IS my main rig. I dont even have a desktop rig because 1) in Singapore, it's kinda expensive to buy audio stuff ( I spent $1079 on my rig this year alone. In other countries I could already be owning a totl ciem and a nice player ) and 2) i literally have no space to put it, sometimes i dont even have enough space for my homework(great house planning right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I seeee..
  
 Me neither man, haha.. That price seems about right though? A $400 (around there) player, with a $500-600 dollar CIEM?
  
 Well, don't feel too special, because I assure you, you're not the only student that roams on Head-Fi.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

skybleu said:


> I seeee..
> 
> Me neither man, haha.. That price seems about right though? A $400 (around there) player, with a $500-600 dollar CIEM?
> 
> Well, don't feel too special, because I assure you, you're not the only student that roams on Head-Fi.




I hear ya Bro. ....
But my X5 cost me 479, more than the RRP. 
My ciem is not even mid fi. It's budget fi ( I think ) and only has 3 drivers. 
Shouldn't have totalled to 1079. Even though we have trillions of audio stores here,a large premium is barely justifiable. I really hope I can get a scholarship, go UK or US and study while being able to afford totl rigs without overspending


----------



## lookingforIEMs

billsonchang007 said:


> Singapore house is limited so understood  but nevertheless, nice rig xD
> 
> do you play drum? xD



I don't play drum. Never have but always wanted to. Why do you ask?


----------



## SkyBleu

lookingforiems said:


> I hear ya Bro. ....
> But my X5 cost me 479, more than the RRP.
> My ciem is not even mid fi. It's budget fi ( I think ) and only has 3 drivers.
> Shouldn't have totalled to 1079. Even though we have trillions of audio stores here,a large premium is barely justifiable. I really hope I can get a scholarship, go UK or US and study while being able to afford totl rigs without overspending


 
 After exchange rates, 479 SGD translates to 409 AUD, which is actually cheaper than it is here in Australia at a price of 419 AUD!
  
 Fair enough! Well, I do wish you all the best


----------



## BillsonChang007

lookingforiems said:


> I hear ya Bro. ....
> But my X5 cost me 479, more than the RRP.
> My ciem is not even mid fi. It's budget fi ( I think ) and only has 3 drivers.
> Shouldn't have totalled to 1079. Even though we have trillions of audio stores here,a large premium is barely justifiable. I really hope I can get a scholarship, go UK or US and study while being able to afford totl rigs without overspending




Sometimes, we should all stop comparing to Rudi's big boys rig to ours :veryevil: and enjoy our rig yo xD Low Fi, mid Fi, high Fi but at the end of the day, without tracks, you ain't going anywhere xP 

Man, I love how Singapores have so many audio stores  



lookingforiems said:


> I don't play drum. Never have but always wanted to. Why do you ask?




Hehehehe xD nothing.


----------



## fiascogarcia

billsonchang007 said:


> Singapore house is limited so understood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 At least it makes sweeping easier!!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

fiascogarcia said:


> At least it makes sweeping easier!!




If only. Well you see my father thought granite would make a good flooring. 12 years later, it is definitely a horrible floor option. Granite apparently gets dirtt very very easily


----------



## BillsonChang007

You have X5 and a CIEM, does it matter anymore? xP I will happily do it if. I have that rig hehe 

Let's get back to the topic though


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> Hi rudi! Can a 3 stack fit that pelican case? Thanks!




Hippo Case can store up to 4 stags , like you seen my picture below


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> I was being sarcastic Rudi lol. Imagine your "'gomplex" rigs...




Hahaha LOL


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Hahaha LOL



Hey Rudi, Did you see in the AK-240 forum, that Red Wine is coming out with AK-240 mod next week.


----------



## zeppu08

rudi0504 said:


> Hippo Case can store up to 4 stags , like you seen my picture below




Wow!thanks rudi! Maybe I know now where to keep my upcoming rig! You know...


----------



## indieman

poopie-ears said:


> I went from portable to pocketable... This combo easily fits in my jeans front pocket, so I carried it around with me everywhere for the last week.


 
 Does ipod nano supports usb dacs? Like the d zero?


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> Hey Rudi, Did you see in the AK-240 forum, that Red Wine is coming out with AK-240 mod next week.




Hi Kh

No I haven't see yet 

Do you want to send your ak 240 to RWA?


----------



## rudi0504

zeppu08 said:


> Wow!thanks rudi! Maybe I know now where to keep my upcoming rig! You know...




I storage all my amps inside Pelican case like number 1050 and than put inside hippo case large , to prevent dust


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Kh
> 
> No I haven't see yet
> 
> Do you want to send your ak 240 to RWA?




Hey Rudi, there will be info on the Mod AK-240 on the RW web site next week. I guess it depends what there mods are. Don't want to loose my warranty with Astell & Kern. Hey did you get a hold of TRSS plug yet, from Moon or elsewhere? When you do you'll have a lot of Balanced out testing to do, with all your amps . You'll be busy, and your wife will never see you. She'll be mad!


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> Hey Rudi, there will be info on the Mod AK-240 on the RW web site next week. I guess it depends what there mods are. Don't want to loose my warranty with Astell & Kern. Hey did you get a hold of TRSS plug yet, from Moon or elsewhere? When you do you'll have a lot of Balanced out testing to do, with all your amps . You'll be busy, and your wife will never see you. She'll be mad!




No I haven't order any one TRRS plug 
Without TRRS she is already mad if I heard headphone and can not hear what she speak


----------



## triodesteve

lookingforiems said:


> I hear ya Bro. ....
> But my X5 cost me 479, more than the RRP.
> My ciem is not even mid fi. It's budget fi ( I think ) and only has 3 drivers.
> Shouldn't have totalled to 1079. Even though we have trillions of audio stores here,a large premium is barely justifiable. I really hope I can get a scholarship, go UK or US and study while being able to afford totl rigs without overspending


 
 Learn from an old man's experience. Having more drivers doesn't make a speaker or headphone or iem better. Just usually more expensive. The best crossover is no crossover. Yes customs look cool, I'll give you that, but if realistic sound is what you are after, take a look at etymotics. Very high quality for the price. Spend the rest on your education!
 Steve


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday I just received my IPad mini with Retina display 128 GB from my nephew in Ausie , now my I device collection are completed from iPad Air 128 GB , iPad Mini Retina 128 GB , iPhone 5s and my favorite iPhone 4s
Pair with Theorem 720 sound quality is very good .
I will update here after burn in


----------



## thatBeatsguy

rudi0504 said:


> Yesterday I just received my IPad mini with Retina display 128 GB from my nephew in Ausie , now my I device collection are completed from iPad Air 128 GB , iPad Mini Retina 128 GB , iPhone 5s and my favorite iPhone 4s
> Pair with Theorem 720 sound quality is very good .
> I will update here after burn in


 
 Damn, nice collection of apples you got there.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I didn't ever realize the iPad Mini had a 128gb option.  If that 128gb iPod Touch doesn't show itself soon, I might have to cave on one of those.  Not having anything that's IOS7 is killing me...


----------



## LFC_SL

rudi0504 said:


> Yesterday I just received my IPad mini with Retina display 128 GB from my nephew in Ausie , now my I device collection are completed from iPad Air 128 GB , iPad Mini Retina 128 GB , iPhone 5s and my favorite iPhone 4s
> Pair with Theorem 720 sound quality is very good .
> I will update here after burn in



Congrats. Been rocking same model since launch. Tho apple stock headphone out is quite good


----------



## singleended58

Rudi, what interconnect cable (LOD to micro USB) are you using to get the best SQ out of iphone 4s and Theorem 720?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

buttuglyjeff said:


> I didn't ever realize the iPad Mini had a 128gb option.  If that 128gb iPod Touch doesn't show itself soon, I might have to cave on one of those.  Not having anything that's IOS7 is killing me...


 
 I didnt even know that ipads were up to 128GB.
  
 The Mini is tempting for sure.


----------



## lin0003

Rig for today. Some DN-1000 and dual lock love here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  



 Modded the case to put the dual lock on.


----------



## iceman600

rudi0504 said:


> Yesterday I just received my IPad mini with Retina display 128 GB from my nephew in Ausie , now my I device collection are completed from iPad Air 128 GB , iPad Mini Retina 128 GB , iPhone 5s and my favorite iPhone 4s
> Pair with Theorem 720 sound quality is very good .
> I will update here after burn in


 
 Your missing an iPod Touch in your collection of Apple's touch devices


----------



## Wyd4

My Current portable rig consists of:
  
 iPad Mini Retina 128gb or
 iPhone 5s 64gb depending on whether I am on the train or walking from place to place.
  
 My IEM's are UM Mentors.

 I know the iPad and iPhone dont compete with the DAPs out there but I actually like the synergy with the Mentors.
 Until I hear soemthing else that blows me away I will stick to the 2 devices I already have on hand 

 Scott


----------



## fiascogarcia

lin0003 said:


> Rig for today. Some DN-1000 and dual lock love here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like a great binder!  Does Dual Lock leave residue if you remove it?  Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

wyd4 said:


> My Current portable rig consists of:
> 
> iPad Mini Retina 128gb or
> iPhone 5s 64gb depending on whether I am on the train or walking from place to place.
> ...


 
 Hook up with a CLAS and you're good to go, though I've always thought the sound of the iPad was pretty decent.


----------



## fiascogarcia

rudi0504 said:


> Yesterday I just received my IPad mini with Retina display 128 GB from my nephew in Ausie , now my I device collection are completed from iPad Air 128 GB , iPad Mini Retina 128 GB , iPhone 5s and my favorite iPhone 4s
> Pair with Theorem 720 sound quality is very good .
> I will update here after burn in


 
  
 When are you going to open a Web store??!!


----------



## rudi0504

iceman600 said:


> Your missing an iPod Touch in your collection of Apple's touch devices




Thank you for your suggestion 
Personally I don't like iPod touch 
My collection from IDevice : iPod Clasic , iPhone , iPad , iPad Air , now iPad mini


----------



## xplosive

My on the go portable rig: hippo biscuit + bmac v4 mkii + silver interconnect + marshall major 50 anniv


----------



## DMinor

fiascogarcia said:


> When are you going to open a Web store??!!


 
  
 It's no secret to head-fi'ers here is Rudi's web store. *Warning*: 18 under do NOT enter.


----------



## lin0003

fiascogarcia said:


> Looks like a great binder!  Does Dual Lock leave residue if you remove it?  Thanks.


 
 Don't think so, it's my first time using it.


----------



## BucketInABucket

fiascogarcia said:


> Looks like a great binder!  Does Dual Lock leave residue if you remove it?  Thanks.


 
 Nope, or at least low-profile dual lock doesn't at all. I've used it on my glacier and there was absolutely no residue when I removed it after selling it do my dad.


----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> Don't think so, it's my first time using it.




They come in thinner versions just they are not black


----------



## SkyBleu

bucketinabucket said:


> Nope, or at least low-profile dual lock doesn't at all. I've used it on my glacier and there was absolutely no residue when I removed it after selling it do my dad.



The normal thick ones don't either. I've used them many times, and none have left a speck of evidence to show that it was ever installed.


----------



## BucketInABucket

spurxiii said:


> They come in thinner versions just they are not black


 
 ^+1, I use the low-profile version as I just mentioned.


Spoiler: Pics.


----------



## SkyBleu

bucketinabucket said:


> ^+1, I use the low-profile version as I just mentioned.


 
 Do you guys find the low-profile version to stick as strong? Because the standard version sticks pretty hard. I could probably attach two bricks together, and it wouldn't tear apart. 
  
 In fact, the majority of my house is held together by dual-lock. (Kidding!)


----------



## iceman600

skybleu said:


> Do you guys find the low-profile version to stick as strong? Because the standard version sticks pretty hard. I could probably attach two bricks together, and it wouldn't tear apart.
> 
> In fact, the majority of my house is held together by dual-lock. (Kidding!)



That makes me LOL


----------



## spurxiii

The low profiles are weaker but it really doesnt matter. They both only come apart when you want them to


----------



## SkyBleu

spurxiii said:


> The low profiles are weaker but it really doesnt matter. They both only come apart when you want them to



Ah that's good then. I might have to start using low pro soon!


----------



## audiofreakie

334 + Alo SXC cable with custom rhodium HPSC connector = Blisss...


----------



## rudi0504

fiascogarcia said:


> When are you going to open a Web store??!!




Thank you for your wishes for me 
This is on my pure hobby


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> 334 + Alo SXC cable with custom rhodium HPSC connector = Blisss...




Wow congrats audiofreakie for your new cable


----------



## audiofreakie

rudi0504 said:


> Wow congrats audiofreakie for your new cable


. Thank you Rudi, so far it is best cable for 334, beat my Silver Dragon and 001.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Panasonic KXL-D740 with Unique Melody 3X. Studio quality sound. Super)


----------



## rudi0504

audiofreakie said:


> . Thank you Rudi, so far it is best cable for 334, beat my Silver Dragon and 001.




I have ALO sxc like yours haven't try to change the mini plug like yours with Rhodium plug 
Should make better clarity with Rhodium


----------



## iceman600

audiofreakie said:


> 334 + Alo SXC cable with custom rhodium HPSC connector = Blisss...


 
 Nice case you got there! Im wondering do pelican cases comes with a foam inside to keep whats inside rattling around?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Shure SHR940 / Tralucent DacAmp One (audition only)


----------



## lin0003

How does it sound?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> How does it sound?


 

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jason36

HiFi M8 and HD600 (with balanced cable) - currently connected to my laptop and streaming Spotify. I'm still amazed bu how good the M8 sounds especially via balanced out.


----------



## iceman600

h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Lol


----------



## FiJAAS

lin0003 said:


> Rig for today. Some DN-1000 and dual lock love here  .
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> ...




Can I have information on how you dual locked it?


----------



## lin0003

fijaas said:


> Can I have information on how you dual locked it?


 
 You just have to cut the case where you want to put the dual lock on and then just stick it on.


----------



## FiJAAS

lin0003 said:


> You just have to cut the case where you want to put the dual lock on and then just stick it on.




Can I have a link to the product?


----------



## lin0003

I think this is the one I got:
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3M-Dual-Lock-Adhesive-Fastner-Tape-Super-Heavy-Duty-5X-Stronger-Velcro-Strips-/251455251736?pt=AU_Fasteners&hash=item3a8be6a518&_uhb=1
  
 Just search 3M dual lock and grab any of them.


----------



## kh600rr

fijaas said:


> Can I have information on how you dual locked it?



They sell that 3M stuff at places like Walmart& maybe Radio Shack,I've bought it for other stuff, at Radio Shack. Any Hobby store also.


----------



## BucketInABucket

kh600rr said:


> They sell that 3M stuff at places like Walmart& maybe Radio Shack,I've bought it for other stuff, at Radio Shack. Any Hobby store also.


 
 I bought mine on amazon.co.uk. Dual lock can be found in many places.


----------



## FiJAAS

kh600rr said:


> They sell that 3M stuff at places like Walmart& maybe Radio Shack,I've bought it for other stuff, at Radio Shack. Any Hobby store also.







bucketinabucket said:


> I bought mine on amazon.co.uk. Dual lock can be found in many places.




Thanks guys.
I have a question. I plan in purchasing the iPod Classic 7th Generation along with the Fiio E70k. I would like to purchase the Griffin Vizor Leather Case, but the only problem I'm running into is that the case comes with a built in steel clip. How can I remove it without messing up the case so I can can dual lock both products?


----------



## kh600rr

fijaas said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have a question. I plan in purchasing the iPod Classic 7th Generation along with the Fiio E70k. I would like to purchase the Griffin Vizor Leather Case, but the only problem I'm running into is that the case comes with a built in steel clip. How can I remove it without messing up the case so I can can dual lock both products?



Dynamite!!


----------



## lin0003

Any pictures?


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have a question. I plan in purchasing the iPod Classic 7th Generation along with the Fiio E70k. I would like to purchase the Griffin Vizor Leather Case, but the only problem I'm running into is that the case comes with a built in steel clip. How can I remove it without messing up the case so I can can dual lock both products?







lin0003 said:


> Any pictures?




Sorry I forgot to add them 



http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/griffin-technology-vizor-for-ipod/


----------



## lin0003

Can you just cut it off?


----------



## DMinor

fijaas said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have a question. I plan in purchasing the iPod Classic 7th Generation along with the Fiio E70k. I would like to purchase the Griffin Vizor Leather Case, but the only problem I'm running into is that the case comes with a built in steel clip. *How can I remove it without messing up the case so I can can dual lock both products*?


 
  
 Just pull the clip out. Do it without the ipod in the case.  But put something solid in the case to help you pull it out. The sheet metal is just glued there. That said, you will need a little effort to pull it out.


----------



## FiJAAS

lin0003 said:


> Can you just cut it off?




What tool would you suggest?


----------



## lin0003

Not sure, but if it's not too thick, scissors?


----------



## FiJAAS

Also, have anybody tried the Audio-Technica ATH-CK313M In-Ear Headphones?


----------



## BucketInABucket

fijaas said:


> What tool would you suggest?


 
 Scissors if they're thin but it will dull the blade due to cutting metal unless you cut off the part of the leather that it's attached to. If scissors don't work, try a pair of side-cutting pliers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bucketinabucket said:


> Scissors if they're thin but it will dull the blade due to cutting metal unless you cut off the part of the leather that it's attached to. If scissors don't work, try a pair of side-cutting pliers.


 

 This laser cutter should do the job......


----------



## kh600rr

fijaas said:


> Sorry I forgot to add them
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/griffin-technology-vizor-for-ipod/



Those are nice looking cases.


----------



## FiJAAS

kh600rr said:


> Those are nice looking cases.




Yes they are, the only issue I have with the case are the built in clips. The main reason I want the case is for the color grey, protection/padding and also for it's flip style design. I prefer flip style cases over portfolio cases because they can house portable amps better.

I might go with PDAir flip style cases, they look better and they have a removable clip, so housing a portable amp wouldn't be a problem. I also think they look better than the Griffin cases even though they don't have the color grey.

PDAir Flip Style Case











Griffin Vizor Case


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit

One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.


----------



## kh600rr

sp3llv3xit said:


> One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.



I'm trying to figure out which interconnect, to get now for my Ak-240& Cypher labs Duet. Impossible to get replays from Double helix or Toxic, tried E mail & PM. Whiplash, is also on my list.


----------



## zachchen1996

kh600rr said:


> I'm trying to figure out which interconnect, to get now for my Ak-240& Cypher labs Duet. Impossible to get replays from Double helix or Toxic, tried E mail & PM. Whiplash, is also on my list.


 
  
 Craig from whiplash is great to deal with and is generally very helpful.


----------



## SkyBleu

sp3llv3xit said:


> One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.


 
 Love it!


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I apparently felt like I wasn't spending enough money lately, and ordered a mini uBer.  Should be interesting.


----------



## kh600rr

fiascogarcia said:


> I apparently felt like I wasn't spending enough money lately, and ordered a mini uBer.  Should be interesting.  :rolleyes:



Join the club, were all gonna be broke together. I'm about 5 minutes away from ordering a reference mini to mini


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.




Hi Bryan 
Which ic cable has the best SQ ?


----------



## esmBOS

sp3llv3xit said:


> One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Where can I get a hold of that gorgeous looking Cerberus? Tried googling but didn't find anything useful!


----------



## awry

sp3llv3xit said:


> One portable rig, 4 different interconnects.


 
 Ooooh... where did you get the VDH mini? Do want.


----------



## awry

zachchen1996 said:


> Craig from whiplash is great to deal with and is generally very helpful.


 
 Nonsense. Only if you're buying anything right away. Followed up customer service like RMAs etc is s**t. I'm not the only one Whiplash owes a cable. And for more one and a half years.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Bryan
> Which ic cable has the best SQ ?


 


 HI Rudi,
  
 It all depends on the synergy.  With the DT1350 and the T1, the best IC to use is the Double Helix.  With the AKG-K3003 IEM, I find the custom Cerberus by Wong Kwan Wae gives the K3003 the best body and bottom weight without sacrificing treble details.  The VDH sounds great with the entry-level dynamic IEMs and the ATH-ES7.  Magnus sounds generally okay with all even with my HD800 but it does nothing spectacularly well.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

esmbos said:


> Where can I get a hold of that gorgeous looking Cerberus? Tried googling but didn't find anything useful!


 


 It's a custom cable made by Wong Kwan Wae of Singapore.  I can ask him for his handle here in headfi.org if you want to get in touch with him.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

awry said:


> Ooooh... where did you get the VDH mini? Do want.


 

 It's made by a friend.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'm doing something with this portable, that most can't.  I'm playing with 2 headphones at once...


----------



## BucketInABucket

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm doing something with this portable, that most can't.  I'm playing with 2 headphones at once...


 
 Now try plugging two orthos into that hifi-m8


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

bucketinabucket said:


> Now try plugging two orthos into that hifi-m8


 
  
 Are you offering?


----------



## BucketInABucket

buttuglyjeff said:


> Are you offering?


 
 Nah mate, my vintage orthos stay with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure your wallet wouldn't mind though!


----------



## zachchen1996

awry said:


> Nonsense. Only if you're buying anything right away. Followed up customer service like RMAs etc is s**t. I'm not the only one Whiplash owes a cable. And for more one and a half years.


 
  
 I meant no offense, I'm only humbly stating my own personal experience with Craig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 I'm sorry if your experience has been less than satisfactory though.


----------



## floydfan33

Not really for on the go, but portable enough to pack for the long weekend!



LCD-3, X5, E12


----------



## awry

zachchen1996 said:


> I meant no offense, I'm only humbly stating my own personal experience with Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No worries. Rant wasn't directed at you personally. Sorry for the outburst. Just have had a pretty bad experience with them so far.


----------



## FiJAAS

I have a question,

Would the Fiio E07K work well with my Logitech X-530 5.1 Speaker System?


----------



## fiascogarcia

awry said:


> No worries. Rant wasn't directed at you personally. Sorry for the outburst. Just have had a pretty bad experience with them so far.


 
 I honestly love my Whiplash, but I admit that at some level all these boutique companies tend to put customer service pretty low on their priority list.


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> HI Rudi,
> 
> It all depends on the synergy.  With the DT1350 and the T1, the best IC to use is the Double Helix.  With the AKG-K3003 IEM, I find the custom Cerberus by Wong Kwan Wae gives the K3003 the best body and bottom weight without sacrificing treble details.  The VDH sounds great with the entry-level dynamic IEMs and the ATH-ES7.  Magnus sounds generally okay with all even with my HD800 but it does nothing spectacularly well.




Hi Bryan 

Thank you for your impression


----------



## rudi0504

My Copper Duet is just come back to me this evening , thank you David for sending my Copper Duet
Tonite I have more time to listen my rigs , because tomorrow we have Easter holiday until Monday .

Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 Limited Edition 12V With op amp Muse 02 ( black color )
Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 9 Volt with op amp muse 01 ( blue color )
Amp : Copper Duet
Cable : mini to mini crystal cable Dreamline diy
Lightning to USB from japan
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v2
Headphone : Fostex TH 900


High : clear and clean , very good in detail and very good
Presence , that I can hear the cymbals more in my
TH 900
Mid : very clean and clear mid and very sweet too
I can hear how the Sanger breath and every lyrics
I can hear better than my tiger set up
Bass : very detail and clean bass , very good bass impact
Has very deep bass too
Separation : is one of my best set up from my portable
Collection
Soundstage : wide and very good depth

Overall :
Very good pronounce and has fuller sound and very good clarity , I love this set up , that I can hear very good clarity in midrange and very sweet and intimate .
Very good bass detail and very good bass impact .
This set up can give you owed and depth for close headphone .
You hear for long listening time , never get fatigue
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

I wish to all my friend on Head Fi :

happy Easter and more fun with your audio Gear 

Cheers


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> I wish to all my friend on Head Fi :
> 
> happy Easter and more fun with your audio Gear
> 
> Cheers



Well Thank, you Rudi.. 
Cheers Buddy..


----------



## awry

fiascogarcia said:


> I honestly love my Whiplash, but I admit that at some level all these boutique companies tend to put customer service pretty low on their priority list.


 
 Especially for after sales service. If you're looking to purchase something new though, service becomes quite fast. =]


----------



## inertianinja

Anyone going mobile with the HE-500? What amp are you using?
  
 They're only 38ohm, but I currently have them paired with a Schiit Lyr.
  
 Now that it appears I can get USB audio on my phone, so...Fiio E18 maybe?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

rudi0504 said:


> I wish to all my friend on Head Fi :
> 
> happy Easter and more fun with your audio Gear
> 
> ...


 





  
 I'm still waiting for a bazillion DX90 rigs to pop up here.


----------



## Laurence11

Loving it 
  
 Usually running in to some Focal Classics, but looking to get some good in ear. 
  
 Any suggestions?
  
 David


----------



## bmichels

*my new set-up: * AK100>HUGO>TU-05>Roxane (or TH-900)
  
  
  
 Indeed, so far I prefer HUGO->TU-05  better than HUGO alone 
  
*may be I am too intoxicated by the warm tube sound of my* *TU-05 **to really appreciate the "purity" of* *the HUGO alone *




  
  
  

  
 Anyway, I am happy


----------



## kh600rr

bmichels said:


> *my new set-up:*  AK100>HUGO>TU-05>Roxane (or TH-900)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bmichels said:


> *my new set-up:*  AK100>HUGO>TU-05>Roxane (or TH-900)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...that must look quite awkward on public transport...
(one more reason to buy it...)


----------



## bmichels

thedreamthinker said:


> ...that must look quite awkward on public transport...
> (one more reason to buy it...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Size Wize, TU-05's little brother, the TUR-06,  will be a much better match to the HUGO: same foot print (W140 D100 H34 [mm]) than HUGO (W132 D100 [mm]), and still tube based AMP...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

bmichels said:


> Size Wize, TU-05's little brother, the TUR-06,  will be a much better match to the HUGO: same foot print and still tube based AMP...




That are our standards...a tubeamp on a bus would still attract a few looks..


----------



## BillsonChang007

Noontec Zoro HD & iPhone 4.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> I wish to all my friend on Head Fi :
> 
> happy Easter and more fun with your audio Gear
> 
> ...


 


 Have a solemn Lent, Rudi.


----------



## lin0003

billsonchang007 said:


> Noontec Zoro HD & iPhone 4.


 
 Very nice and simple rig


----------



## kh600rr

lin0003 said:


> Very nice and simple rig



Looks like a winner to me also!!


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> Very nice and simple rig




Thanks! Didn't listen to them for awhile already but it didn't fail to impress me last night when I pulled it out of the pouch xD


----------



## Kojaku

billsonchang007 said:


> Noontec Zoro HD & iPhone 4.


 
  
 Lots of value in this combo. If the noontec was available when I was starting, I would've considered it as a starter.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## stuartfang

iPod nano 2nd generation 8GB (Rockbox'd) + Audio-Technica ATH-CK10


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> *my new set-up:*  AK100>HUGO>TU-05>Roxane (or TH-900)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very Nice set Up


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> Thanks! Didn't listen to them for awhile already but it didn't fail to impress me last night when I pulled it out of the pouch xD




Why you Dont like Your minimalis set Up , looks Great


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Why you Dont like Your minimalis set Up , looks Great


 
 I like it... Well... when I have to keep things simple and portable xD Otherwise, I use the H6 and Annie the most


----------



## stfn22




----------



## IronLung

Chinese-Russian-US rig: Unique Melody Mentor w/ ampDac MYST OCUB1866 and iPhone as bluetooth transport (Spotify)


----------



## zeppu08

ironlung said:


> Chinese-Russian-US rig: Unique Melody Mentor w/ ampDac MYST OCUB1866 and iPhone as bluetooth transport (Spotify)




Listening + vaping = Total Nirvana!!


----------



## IronLung

zeppu08 said:


> Listening + vaping = Total Nirvana!!


 
 True


----------



## rudi0504

Today i have loaner LCD X from My best Friend , to nite i have Time to do the SQ comparison between LCD X vs XC

Source : iPhone 4 S and 5 S
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap D D 1 LE With op amp Muse
02
Amp : Duet silver Color
Headphones : LCD X and LCD XC
Cable : SAA Endorphin balance 4 PIN + 4 PIN To RSA
Balance
IC mini to mini Crystal Clear dreamline Series
Music : WAV ,AIFF and FLAC

My impression :

LCD X :
High : smoother than LCD XC With very Good detail but
Less clarity
Mid : is thicker and slighly warner compare LCD XC
LCD XC mid is more to mid High but better clarity
Cleaner than LCD X.LCD X more to mid Low Mid
Bass : more weight than LCD X , LCD XC has better
Clarity and cleaner .
Separation : is on par , LCD XC slighly better because has
Better clarity
Soundstage : LCD X wider than LCD XC , but LCD XC has
Better Depth .
Power : LCD X need more Power to drive

LCD XC :
High : more micro detail than LCD X , more extended and
Crisp , better clarity
Mid : more Clear and clean , better pronounce , but
Slightly thiner and slightlg more to mid High .
Bass : better detail and cleaner and faster Bass , but less
Weight than LCD X
Separation : on par slighly better , because LCD XC has
Clarity.
Soundstage : Close headphone LCD XC has better Depth
LCD X has wider soundstage .
Power : LCD XC is more easier to drive

Overal.:
These Two Audeze headphones LCD X and XC , has their strong and weak Point , like i mentioned above .
I Wish to keep both and sale My LCD 2 rev 3
LCD X and LCD XC are excelent Orthos headphones

IMO


----------



## themuna

bmichels said:


> *my new set-up: * AK100>HUGO>TU-05>Roxane (or TH-900)


 
  
 Are you guys seriously telling me this is ok for public use?  Someone (me, for example) would definitely think this is some kind of improvised explosive device... Please reconsider (just joking btw)
  
 I would like to use my Noontecs in public but (1) I don't trust people enough to block out noise when I'm in public, except for the gym, and (2) the "are those fake beats?" question gets annoying.


----------



## kh600rr

themuna said:


> Are you guys seriously telling me this is ok for public use?  Someone (me, for example) would definitely think this is some kind of improvised explosive device... Please reconsider (just joking btw)
> 
> I would like to use my Noontecs in public but (1) I don't trust people enough to block out noise when I'm in public, except for the gym, and (2) the "are those fake beats?" question gets annoying.



I see a 100 people a week with beats.


----------



## filipelli

Oldies but goodies... Livewires and ipod classic. Need to get a new case for the ipod!


----------



## Change is Good

F887 > E12 > MOE


----------



## phillyd

I'm waiting patiently for my Focal Spirit One's to arrive. My portable rigs will be:
Note 3>iBasso D-Zero>Focal Spirit One
Lenovo Thinkpad Twist>Foobar 2k>Wasapi>iBasso D-Zero>Focal Spirit One/HiFiMan HE-300.


----------



## IceClass

Not really a photo of my portable rig but more a shot of my efforts to keep a portable audio bail-out-bag. 

I'm really bad at packing for trips the night before and then pulling my hair out on the road as I discover which cable or widget I forgot at home. I constantly travel pretty far off the beaten track, mostly where replacements are impossible to buy.

This represents everything needed to take my ipod classic/ CLAS/ Continental rig on the road. The only unrelated extras are the lightning cable and 12W wall wart for my ipad.
Anyone relate?


----------



## snapple10




----------



## BucketInABucket

iceclass said:


> Spoiler: Sexy Porn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can relate precisely because I'm the exact opposite to you. I always end up bringing too much every time I go somewhere or do something...


----------



## JoeDoe

Today's comprehensive exam rig: RBed Sansa Clip+ >>> C&C BH2 >>> Earsonics SM64 V2.
  
  Surprisingly fun synergy between this mish-mash of budget and hi-end gear!


----------



## superhoras

Heir audio 4a.i + DIY silver dragon + whiplash cable 

Better bass impact ( more tight and precise then the original cable ) with better clarity and separation 

Imho )


----------



## iceman600

Any one in here using Fiio E12? Can someone recommends me a carry case? I already bought 2 cases and its a FAIL... both wont fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I got a Pelican case and a case logic.
 My Rig is an iPod classic - Fiio E12 - ZO2


----------



## skalkman

iceman600 said:


> Any one in here using Fiio E12? Can someone recommends me a carry case? I already bought 2 cases and its a FAIL... both wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Pelican 1020 will work with room to spare. I'm carrying my X3+E12 combo in a fo leather pouch that came with a pair of Koss Porta Pro and my InEar SD-2:s in a InEar-branded Pelican 1010.


----------



## cattlethief

Spotify sounding great from my Sony SP and Fiio E7 also managed to shoot some video and take a few pics on my walk with the dog today and the sun was out!!


----------



## howdy

skalkman said:


> The Pelican 1020 will work with room to spare. I'm carrying my X3+E12 combo in a fo leather pouch that came with a pair of Koss Porta Pro and my InEar SD-2:s in a InEar-branded Pelican 1010.



I use a camera case for my rig and it gives plenty of protection and they are all under 20 USD. And come with a lanyard.


----------



## iceman600

howdy said:


> I use a camera case for my rig and it gives plenty of protection and they are all under 20 USD. And come with a lanyard.


 What camera case exactly? I bought a caselogic camera case and my rig wont fit.


----------



## iceman600

skalkman said:


> The Pelican 1020 will work with room to spare. I'm carrying my X3+E12 combo in a fo leather pouch that came with a pair of Koss Porta Pro and my InEar SD-2:s in a InEar-branded Pelican 1010.



Will the 1020 still have room to spare for an ipod classic together with the E12?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

iceman600 said:


> Any one in here using Fiio E12? Can someone recommends me a carry case? I already bought 2 cases and its a FAIL... both wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use this with my HiFi-M8 / iPod Touch combo:
  
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/pill-box-gopro-hero-camera-case-for-electronic-devices
  
 But check your dimensions first, since I'm not sure how much taller your stack is against mine...


----------



## skalkman

iceman600 said:


> Will the 1020 still have room to spare for an ipod classic together with the E12?




Yes it will.



trolldragon said:


> Pelican 1020 with X3 & E12.


----------



## beemarman

The Hugo with the AK240 and the Roxanne is the just awesome. The AKG 3003 and the ibasso are now for sale.
  
 The AK240 as source for the Hugo and the Roxanne is the end game for me I think. I've found the holy grail with these combo, so not going to look to upgrade for a while, which is sad as I loved  hunting for the holy grail in my portable audio.
  
 The hugo has replaced my Schiit Gungnir, the ALO audio RX3B and the CLAS i had before and I don't them at all now I have the Hugo.


----------



## bmichels

beemarman said:


> The Hugo with the AK240 and the Roxanne is the just awesome. The AKG 3003 and the ibasso are now for sale.
> 
> The AK240 as source for the Hugo and the Roxanne is the end game for me I think. I've found the holy grail with these combo, so not going to look to upgrade for a while, which is sad as I loved  hunting for the holy grail in my portable




I am happy for you that you going your ultimate solution. 

Please Tell us How much Ak240>HUGO>Roxane is better than Ak240>Roxane ! is it really better than AK240 Alone !!

Did you tried Ak240 BALANCED>Roxane BALANCED ? It might be as Good as your HUGO SE>Roxane SE ?


----------



## beemarman

bmichels said:


> I am happy for you that you going your ultimate solution.
> 
> Please Tell us How much Ak240>HUGO>Roxane is better than Ak240>Roxane ! is it really better than AK240 Alone !!
> 
> Did you tried Ak240 BALANCED>Roxane BALANCED ? It might be as Good as your HUGO SE>Roxane S


 
  
  
  
 I love all type of music but my favourite is Rnb, Hiphop, Jazz and blues.
  
  
 For Rnb and Hiphop listening I used my ipod tied to my ALO and clas setup as must of my tracks are in 320kbs format and I loved the sound with that setup but for highrez audio I use my AK240 with my Roxanne. 
  
  
 Now I've just replaced everything else, except for the AK240, HUGO and Roxanne.
  
 I now use the ipod with Bluetooth though the HUGO when I want to listen to my usual 320k files, but when I'm at home I can use my HUGO as my home DAC connected to my Schiit Mjolnir through either my active speakers or my LCD2 headphones.
  
 When I'm out and about and in the mood to listen to some highrez or DSD files I use my AK240 as source for my HUGO with the Roxanne.
  
 A bit OTT I know, but it's what I enjoy so don't mind the cost.
  
 To answer your question I find using the AK240 with the HUGO and the Roxanne to be a lot more fun listening to music than I did when it was just the AK240 and the Roxanne. The Roxanne now sounds a lot more like full size headphones using the HUGO then it did with just the AK240. I now rarely  use my home setup unless I want to listen using the active speakers. My LCD2 have now taken a back seat to my Roxanne when used through the HUGO.
  
 Don't get me wrong the AK240 with the Roxanne was really good, but adding the HUGO has moved it a few steps up.
  
  
 I did try the AK240 with balanced, but to me it didn't really make that much of a difference and no way did it sound as good as it does now.


----------



## bmichels

If you add a tube Amp 





beemarman said:


> Now I've just replaced everything else, except for the AK240, HUGO and Roxanne...'
> 
> To answer your question I find using the AK240 with the HUGO and the Roxanne to be a lot more fun listening to music than I did when it was just the AK240 and the Roxanne. The Roxanne now sounds a lot more like full size headphones using the HUGO then it did with just the AK240. I now rarely  use my home setup unless I want to listen using the active speakers. My LCD2 have now taken a back seat to my Roxanne when used through the HUGO.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the AK240 with the Roxanne was really good, but adding the HUGO has moved it a few steps up.'.




If you like fun and " complex " set-up, then, like me, you can add a tube amp between the HUGO and the Roxane : 

Ak100>HUGO>TU-05 tube Amp.>Roxane

VERY GOOD, but... not a chance to pass airport security with this set-up  ! 






In few months my TU-05 will replaced by it's small brother, the TUR-06 (also tube based) that has exactly the sale size than the HUGO ( just thicker), and then, the shape of my set-up will be a perfect brick. 

*Just one question left : does AK240>HUGO sound better than AK100>HUGO. Logicaly there is no reason, but....?*


----------



## vermilions

joedoe said:


> Today's comprehensive exam rig: RBed Sansa Clip+ >>> C&C BH2 >>> Earsonics SM64 V2.
> 
> Surprisingly fun synergy between this mish-mash of budget and hi-end gear!


 
  
 I really like your setup! The C&C never seems to disappoint.


----------



## indieman

buttuglyjeff said:


> I use this with my HiFi-M8 / iPod Touch combo:
> 
> http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/pill-box-gopro-hero-camera-case-for-electronic-devices
> 
> But check your dimensions first, since I'm not sure how much taller your stack is against mine...


 
  
 I love that brand, they make good stuff!


----------



## H20Fidelity

One final picture of my original (V1) 1Plus2 before they go to their new owner tomorrow.

 They shall be replaced with 'hopefully' a pair of HD600 for desktop use (if the weak isolation is suitable for my environment)


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

h20fidelity said:


> One final picture of my original (V1) 1Plus2 before they go to their new owner tomorrow.
> 
> They shall be replaced with 'hopefully' a pair of HD600 for desktop use (if the weak isolation is suitable for my environment)


 
 With the money you get from selling these you could buy yourself at least three HD600 :|
 Any idea what you want to buy with the additional money?


----------



## H20Fidelity

tom yum goong said:


> With the money you get from selling these you could buy yourself at least three HD600 :|
> Any idea what you want to buy with the additional money?


 

 I will save any leftover change. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Give some back to the poor wallet.

 My desperate expectations to purchase one last full-size headphone will probably fail miserably and the money will of course end up back into the hobby.

 For now we can pray Tom, that doesn't happen.


----------



## bmichels

One thought :
  
 Adding a very transparent AMP to the HUGO is a waste of money (except with VERY Hard to drive headphone).  But, adding an amp with "personality' may be... interesting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*This is why my "big" brick has HUG0>TU-05 tube amp:*
  
*  - If I am in a mood for "transparence" & "purity", then I plug the Headphone directly into the HUGO headphone-out*
*  - If I am in a mood for a "warmer" sound; I plug the Headphone into the TU-05 headphone-out.*
  
 It depend on my mood, my music & the headphone used (Roxane is better direct on HUGO;  TH-900 better from TU-05 output)
  
   
  
   
  
  
  
 ...not a chance to pass airport security with this


----------



## SkyBleu

Walk that setup through security customs, bmichels. 

I dare you.


----------



## fiascogarcia

beemarman said:


> I love all type of music but my favourite is Rnb, Hiphop, Jazz and blues.
> 
> 
> For Rnb and Hiphop listening I used my ipod tied to my ALO and clas setup as must of my tracks are in 320kbs format and I loved the sound with that setup but for highrez audio I use my AK240 with my Roxanne.
> ...


 
 So when you use the AK240 with Hugo, does the AK240 merely act as a file transport?


----------



## beemarman

fiascogarcia said:


> So when you use the AK240 with Hugo, does the AK240 merely act as a file transport?


 
  
 Yeah.


----------



## bmichels

fiascogarcia said:


> So when you use the AK240 with Hugo, does the AK240 merely act as a file transport?


 
  
 Quote: 





beemarman said:


> Yeah.


 
  
 so the question becomes: * does AK100>HUGO  sound  as good as AK240>HUGO ?  in theorie it should... but ?*


----------



## beemarman

bmichels said:


> so the question becomes: * does AK100>HUGO  sound  as good as AK240>HUGO ?  in theorie it should... but ?*


 
  
 DX50 as source didn't sound as good as ak240 as source. I'll be getting my AK100 next week so will test it out and let you know.


----------



## indieman

beemarman said:


> Yeah.


 

 Oh my, a $2500 file transport... now That's crazy!


----------



## beemarman

indieman said:


> Oh my, a $2500 file transport... now That's crazy!






When I'm out and about I use the AK only.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

indieman said:


> Oh my, a $2500 file transport... now That's crazy!


 
  
 I have one of those too, Its called a Macbook Pro...


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Turrican2

Sometimes life is all about balance.
  
 iPad gen 3 -> iFi i-DSD -> RSA Protector ->Balanced RSA adapter (silver dragon) -> 4-PIN Balanced Toxic Silver poison
 HE-500 = awesome sound.  Still portable but not very practical.


----------



## rudi0504

This evening I have micro meet 3 of us at Sumiya japan restaurant .
We have compared 2 LCD X brand new vs 200 hours burn in
Set up A :
Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac / Amp : hi Fi M8 balance 4 Pin version 
Headphones : 2 set LCD X

Set up B :
Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with Muse 02
Amp : Duet 
Headphones : 2 set LCD X

Set up C :
Source : iPhone 5 s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with Muse 02 
As Optical Toslink
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Headphones : 2 sets LCD X

Set up D :
Source : AK 240 use optical Toslink to mini plug 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Headphones : 2 sets LCD X

Music file : WAV 16 bit / 44.4 KHz
 Hi res 24 bit / 196 KHz 

Cable : SAA endorphin balance 4 Pin , with RSA to 4 pin balance adapter 
 Mini to mini Crystal cable Dream line series diy 
 Stock balance 4 Pin 
 Sys Concept Canada 1300 strands toslink to toslink 

Our impression :

LCD X brand new :
LCD X out the box sound harsh in midrange and high , overall warm sounding Orthos , after I burned in 30 hours , my friend LCD X opend up their high more detail and crisp , midrange is neutral

LCD X 200 hours :
SQ is better than the new ones , more natural and neutral sounding than out the box , overall LCD X is warm sounding Orthis , the clarity is better than LCD 3 and LCD 2 rev 3 ,wider soundstage and better separation too








The best set up with LCD X as follow :
Set up D > Set up C > set up B > set up A
IMO


----------



## Rl-s

Here's my new setup! Ak120 - RSA Intruder - Twag v3 - JH13 Freqphase


----------



## kh600rr

rl-s said:


> Here's my new setup! Ak120 - RSA Intruder - Twag v3 - JH13 Freqphase



Sweet!!


----------



## rudi0504

rl-s said:


> Here's my new setup! Ak120 - RSA Intruder - Twag v3 - JH13 Freqphase




Very nice set up RI-s


----------



## fiascogarcia

Not really all that portable, huh??


----------



## esmBOS

fiascogarcia said:


> Not really all that portable, huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Compared to recent rigs in this thread, that is ultraportable!


----------



## lescanadiens

Nice rig!

Is that ak100?
What is the amp (and the cable)?
The iem look like akg3003 but not the i version?





sp3llv3xit said:


>


----------



## indieman

Nice pics rudi! So much to digest there


----------



## lescanadiens

The Apex of today's setup!
Crazy!
Any chance you compared package D with LCD X-C?



rudi0504 said:


> This evening I have micro meet 3 of us at Sumiya japan restaurant .
> We have compared 2 LCD X brand new vs 200 hours burn in
> Set up A :
> Source : iPhone 5 s
> ...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

iceman600 said:


> Any one in here using Fiio E12? *Can someone recommends me a carry case?* I already bought 2 cases and its a FAIL... both wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How about your neck?
 You are then truly portable and can jack anything you see right into your rig with your slope and test any can anytime.
 Hands free.
 I'm from Hawaii so I usually wear surf shorts...no pockets and am not carrying around a case/man purse.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lescanadiens said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> Is that ak100?
> What is the amp (and the cable)?
> The iem look like akg3003 but not the i version?


 

 First question = yes
 Second question = Junior Cmoy (custom) and the cables are custom made by a friend in Manila and another in Singapore
 Third question = yes, AKG-K3003


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hawaiibadboy said:


>


 
  
 I think I see heaven....
  
 (especially because I would really like to hear the ck100pro)


----------



## rudi0504

indieman said:


> Nice pics rudi! So much to digest there




Thank you 
We tested everything to get best set Up With LCD X


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

thedreamthinker said:


> I think I see heaven....
> 
> (especially because I would really like to hear the ck100pro)


 

 e-earphone is better ...they got everything and the staff is cool as ****. And they dig my rig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They let me amp everything except the HD800 and I wouldn't touch that anyway. 
 Japan is the **** if your into trying gear. I think that's another reason I go ultra portable. I can stop anywhere at any small shop ( if the staff is cool) or do what I want in the big bog chain shops with whatever they got hanging.
  
  
 I just switched to a cotton ghetto strap. More comfy as the weather gets warmer.


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> The Apex of today's setup!
> Crazy!
> Any chance you compared package D with LCD X-C?




Thank you
LCD XC is brighter and more detail compare to LCD X 
Hugo is also bright sounding amp and detail 
If you like bright and detail , than you Will Love 
AK 240 + IBasso DB2 > use optical cable 
DB2 + Hugo > use Coaxial cable > LCD XC has Excellent SQ 

Personally i prefer LCD XC than LCD X 

IMO


----------



## grafpictures

Nice place


----------



## phillyd

My on-the-go gear featuring Note 3>JDSLabs OTG Mini to micro cable>iBasso D-Zero>Focal Spirit One


----------



## bartus

cattlethief said:


> Spotify sounding great from my Sony SP and Fiio E7 also managed to shoot some video and take a few pics on my walk with the dog today and the sun was out!!


 
  
 I realy don't mean to troll but how did you manage to get Spotify to sound great?


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> LCD XC is brighter and more detail compare to LCD X
> Hugo is also bright sounding amp and detail
> If you like bright and detail , than you Will Love AK 240 + Hugo + use COAX > LCD XC is
> ...


 
  
 why COAX in.... AK 240 + Hugo + use COAX > LCD XC  ??  is it a brand of headphone cable ?


----------



## indieman

bartus said:


> I realy don't mean to troll but how did you manage to get Spotify to sound great?


 
  
 I've heard more impressive songs off something like google music than some of my 24/96 lossless music. Just because it's compressed doesn't mean it's horrible. Just saying.


----------



## cattlethief

bartus said:


> I realy don't mean to troll but how did you manage to get Spotify to sound great?


 
 HaHa!must have been magic!


----------



## bartus

@Indieman don't get me wrong I have nothing against compressed files or Spotify in general and I realy enjoy music browsing/ discovery on the platform. But to my ears the highest resolution available on Spotify (320 kb/s if I remember ok)does not sound as good as a home made 192 kb/s mp3 rip. Spotify sounds limited in the dynamic range and the edges of the frequency spectrum.


----------



## cattlethief

bartus said:


> @Indieman don't get me wrong I have nothing against compressed files or Spotify in general and I realy enjoy music browsing/ discovery on the platform. But to my ears the highest resolution available on Spotify (320 kb/s if I remember ok)does not sound as good as a home made 192 kb/s mp3 rip. Spotify sounds limited in the dynamic range and the edges of the frequency spectrum.


 
 When I am out walking/running with my dog,I wasnt paying much attention to the edges of the frequency spectrum,some days even the best of rips dont sound great and some days spotify sounds very good!


----------



## indieman

Ah I see. I haven't used spotify recently, mostly just pandora, google play music all access, and itunes radio. While true lossless will always sound better, I haven't found these other formats lacking at all with my hd598's. There were some songs that literally took my breathe away!


----------



## grafpictures

Nice setup!


----------



## EpicAnthony

Noob question can a fiio e11 drive hd800's?


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> why COAX in.... AK 240 + Hugo + use COAX > LCD XC  ??  is it a brand of headphone cable ?




Hi Michel 
For use coaxial cable between AK 240 and Hugo , you need external dac like IBasso DB2 

AK 240 > use optical out to DB2 > use coaxial cable from DB 2 to coaxial In Hugo > LCD XC 

Hugo strong Point is their coaxial input 

I am sorry forget to put DB2 as media For using coaxial cable


----------



## rudi0504

epicanthony said:


> Noob question can a fiio e11 drive hd800's?




You can use E11 to drive HD 800 , but E11 has not enough Power to drive HD 800 to their SQ , sound so thin 
IMO


----------



## FiJAAS

Would a Fiio E07K Andes be enough to drive DT 880 Pro 250 ohm version?

How would you guys stack that version against the DT 990 250 ohm?


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you Rudi.
Wish you a great success on the LCD trip!



rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> LCD XC is brighter and more detail compare to LCD X
> Hugo is also bright sounding amp and detail
> If you like bright and detail , than you Will Love
> ...


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks again!
Love the Cmoy and the cables!



sp3llv3xit said:


> First question = yes
> 
> Second question = Junior Cmoy (custom) and the cables are custom made by a friend in Manila and another in Singapore
> 
> Third question = yes, AKG-K3003


----------



## JoeDoe

fijaas said:


> Would a Fiio E07K Andes be enough to drive DT 880 Pro 250 ohm version?
> 
> How would you guys stack that version against the DT 990 250 ohm?


 
 Ask in the Beyer appreciation thread.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Bored.  Took my DHC interconnect to the parlour for a makeover...  Hahahaha....


----------



## kh600rr

sp3llv3xit said:


> Bored.  Took my DHC interconnect to the parlour for a makeover...  Hahahaha....



I love it, looks fantastic..


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Michel
> For use coaxial cable between AK 240 and Hugo , you need external dac like IBasso DB2
> 
> AK 240 > use optical out to DB2 > use coaxial cable from DB 2 to coaxial In Hugo > LCD XC
> ...




Thanks Rudi for your detailed answer. 

Do you really hear a SQ différence between AK240>optical-HUGO and AK240>DB2>Coax-HUGO ?? 

How Will you describe the sound difference ?

Your set-up is tempting, but is it Really Worth the added complexity & Bulk ?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

kh600rr said:


> I love it, looks fantastic..


 

 All for fun.  Nothing serious.  Save for the black coil, I took them  all off right after.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sp3llv3xit said:


> Bored.  Took my DHC interconnect to the parlour for a makeover...  Hahahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I really want this DIY interconnect, I found only some similar examples for 100+ bucks on ebay :/


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> Thanks Rudi for your detailed answer.
> 
> Do you really hear a SQ différence between AK240>optical-HUGO and AK240>DB2>Coax-HUGO ??
> 
> ...




Hugo best SQ is coming from Coaxial input 

Like I done with 

As transport :
Source : iPhone 4 s / iPhone 5 s
Dac : venture craft go dap dd 1 LE muse 02 , I use only as USB to SPDIF
Going to Hugo use : coaxial cable 

As DAC and Amp
Dac / Amp : Hugo , I use as DAC and Amp 

This way is almost the same like with ak 240 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Thank you Rudi.
> Wish you a great success on the LCD trip!




Thank you


----------



## iceman600

bartus said:


> I realy don't mean to troll but how did you manage to get Spotify to sound great?


 
 Well i find Spotify's  high quality streaming decent sounding...


----------



## Podster

Today's travel rig


----------



## kh600rr

podster said:


> Today's travel rig



Is that a Toxic interconnect ?? Looks like it.


----------



## Podster

To be honest kh, I've had this LOD

 for so long I don't remember where or from who I got it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can tell you I was mad as a hornet when I got my 7th Gen Nano only to find out it would not pass signal thru the Apple lightning adapter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But alas my $9.00 FiiO did so I just run this on pre lightning rigs!


----------



## kh600rr

podster said:


> To be honest kh, I've had this LOD
> 
> 
> for so long I don't remember where or from who I got it  I can tell you I was mad as a hornet when I got my 7th Gen Nano only to find out it would not pass signal thru the Apple lightning adapter  But alas my $9.00 FiiO did so I just run this on pre lightning rigs!



Yeah, it was hard to see in the last picture. Yeah, I hate it, when you have to keep spending money, on stuff, that should be configured better.


----------



## Podster

I actually contacted ALO early on and they said that Apple released the lightning connector before anyone really had a chance to decipher a pin out solution but that everyone was working at a feverish pitch to come up with LOD's and adapters!


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> Hugo best SQ is coming from Coaxial input
> 
> Like I done with
> 
> ...


 
  
 so you can use the DB2 just as USB->COAX without using the iBASSO Internal DAC !
  
 Just like an *Audiophilleo* or a... *Berkeley Audio Designs Alpha USB* ?


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> so you can use the DB2 just as USB->COAX without using the iBASSO Internal DAC !
> 
> Just like an [COLOR=333333]*Audiophilleo* or a... [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]*Berkeley Audio Designs Alpha USB*[/COLOR] ?




Hi Michel 
Yes it is , this is the only way , if our transport AK 100 / 120 / 240


----------



## spurxiii

Today's rig for the office


----------



## muah

hi all,
 I did A-B Iphone source vs optical AK240 source. For me, I can't tell the difference, but if it isn't my imagination, AK240 sounds more forward versus a more laid back Iphone CCK configuration.
 if I were to advise, I would get the Hugo first then look at improving your source/driver, since I believe most of us would have a phone that can serve as a acceptable source.
 and since the A-B, I gotten a refurb iTouch to permanently drive the Hugo.

=)

oh....TG334 was the IEM used


----------



## DMinor

Took my son to a photography outing for his class assignment, so I grabbed a few shots of mine with the iphone 4s.
  
 Isolation is a none issue for the iem's. Brahm's piano concerto #1 easily overpowered the waves.
  
 I am done with my gear upgrade. Well truth is, I have never actually upgraded anything. Sold all my other phones and other amp and this is the only thing left, plus a few solid state 480GB's and 256GB's to entertain my growing appetite for music.


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> Today's rig for the office




I have HPH -200s, I Imagine they'd be good for office use as you're not completely isolated if someone calls you. I can't use them set flat though, I use Rockbox EQ on a Sansa Zip. When I EQ them they sound great! Owned them twice.


----------



## rudi0504

My night time listening rigs 
Source : iPhone 4 s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with op amp SM 627
Amp : Duet 
Headphone : loaner LCD X 
Cable : Norse Audio Reign 8 bride x 26 Awg in balance 
RSA 
Gain : low 
Music file : WAV

SQ : 
excellent SQ even in low gain and low listening volume sound so full , with rich in detail and clarity , very thick and very good pronounce in the midrange , very good bass detail and impact .
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

dminor said:


> Took my son to a photography outing for his class assignment, so I grabbed a few shots of mine with the iphone 4s.
> 
> Isolation is a none issue for the iem's. Brahm's piano concerto #1 easily overpowered the waves.
> 
> I am done with my gear upgrade. Well truth is, I have never actually upgraded anything. Sold all my other phones and other amp and this is the only thing left, plus a few solid state 480GB's and 256GB's to entertain my growing appetite for music.




Very nice rigs on the go and very nice shoots


----------



## Change is Good

Helping the day go by faster...


----------



## Podster

Man, just popped in for one quick look and I'm fantasizing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This place is like porn for the portable music lover
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially for the likes of Contributors and Headphoneus Supremus's, may as well have - Portable Porn Pro after these titles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great shots, great rigs


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> I have HPH -200s, I Imagine they'd be good for office use as you're not completely isolated if someone calls you. I can't use them set flat though, I use Rockbox EQ on a Sansa Zip. When I EQ them they sound great! Owned them twice.




What frequencies do you pull up/down?
They were an absolute steal at $58 delivered but will sell them sometime. There's a bit of veil and murkiness, plus they're slightly too dark


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice rigs on the go and very nice shoots


 
  
 Thanks Rudi. One thing, if you have not tried yet, then you should try the IC's made of pure silver (solid core) with cotton jacket. Two biggest surprises from my DIY experience so far. One is the cotton-dielectric silver solid core, and the other is the transparency brought by a capless diymod to a capless amp. With a reference phone, this has literally ended my desire for anything else I need for my music.
  
 Now of all these hi-end amps you have, which one is the most transparent (i.e. black background, airy, effortless, spacious with convincing clarity)?


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> What frequencies do you pull up/down?
> They were an absolute steal at $58 delivered but will sell them sometime. There's a bit of veil and murkiness, plus they're slightly too dark




I drop the mid and sub-bass a little between 60hz - 500hz then boost the upper mids, especially at 4k and treble at 8k, like you said to lift the veil, you can get them sounding crystal clear. It makes them nice, airy and I found the seperation improves, they'll grind out detail in the upper mids. It's just the stock Rockbox clip zip EQ frequency settings I adjust.


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> I drop the mid and sub-bass a little between 60hz - 500hz then boost the upper mids, especially at 4k and treble at 8k, like you said to lift the veil, you can get them sounding crystal clear. It makes them nice, airy and I found the seperation improves, they'll grind out detail in the upper mids. It's just the stock clip zip frequency settings I adjust.


 
 Oooh I can't wait to give it a go on the DX50. And Thanks


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> I drop the mid and sub-bass a little between 60hz - 500hz then boost the upper mids, especially at 4k and treble at 8k, like you said to lift the veil, you can get them sounding crystal clear. It makes them nice, airy and I found the seperation improves, they'll grind out detail in the upper mids. It's just the stock Rockbox clip zip EQ frequency settings I adjust.


 
 Damn they sound good now. They'll be harder to let go now


----------



## phillyd

h20fidelity said:


> I drop the mid and *sub-bass* a little between *60hz - 500hz* then boost the upper mids, especially at 4k and treble at 8k, like you said to lift the veil, you can get them sounding crystal clear. It makes them nice, airy and I found the seperation improves, they'll grind out detail in the upper mids. It's just the stock Rockbox clip zip EQ frequency settings I adjust.



That's mid-bass and the low-mids?


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> Damn they sound good now. They'll be harder to let go now




Indeed, they're quite a capable headphone, just Yamaha's tuning isn't exactly to everyone's tastes. Far as timbre and soundstage they're great if you just lift the viel.


----------



## H20Fidelity

phillyd said:


> That's mid-bass and the low-mids?




Yes, you're right. Replace the 500hz with 125hz, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, you're right. Replace the 500hz with 125hz, sorry for the confusion.




That's what I thought I dragged down just the sub bass


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> That's what I thought I dragged down just the sub bass


 


 Felt kind of guilty at first using EQ with them, but hey, if it can make a good headphone into an excellent one, why not.



 Some members are also switching pads to these ones: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180900423912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 You'll need to make up the inner foam lining though.


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> Felt kind of guilty at first using EQ with them, but hey, if it can make a good headphone into an excellent one, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice. Does it make it over ears? And what does make up the inner foam lining mean?


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> Nice. Does it make it over ears? And what does make up the inner foam lining mean?


 
  
 No, they remain on the ear, I gather HD25 pads might also fit. The earpads I linked don't come with any foam lining that covers the drivers.

 Such as: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/50mm-Headphone-Earphone-Ear-Pad-Foam-Covers-4-off-/231186952687?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item35d3d0f1ef&_uhb=1

 You would need to cut some to size and keep in mind different thicknesses can effect the sound.


----------



## Cloudheaven

This is my very first "good quality" portable gear! 
 Aurvana Live!2 driven by N5 with Fiio E11
 (The headphones are waiting a good custom cable)


----------



## Matuka

Motorola Moto G (8GB vers ;_ with a USB OTG cable for a 64GB Flash drive, audio goes out to a FiiO E07k and then to my old ATH-M50's. Pads need replacing. I kinda wish my Moto G had a MicroSD slot capable of 64GB. I need bigger pockets.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

From this DHC interconnect...

  
  
 To a redressed DHC interconnect

  
  
 I also redressed the Cerberus IC from Singapore...


----------



## Podster

San-D Shadow on JH 13's


----------



## Androb

LG G2
 Fiio E12
 Power bank


----------



## phillyd

Kind of annoyed with carrying my awkward portable rig (Note 3 + ibasso D-Zero) so...
How much would I have to spend to get an audio player that:


 Has a good- looking and user-friendly interface
 Sounds as good or better on 50Ω or higher headphones as an iBasso D-Zero.
 Isn't massively bulky.
 Has 32GB storage+
 Has a micro SD slot.

Basically, I wouldn't want to carry an amp with it, and I want to use it mostly with Focal Spirit One's, but sometimes HiFiMan HE-300's, and maybe other, more demanding headphones in the future. I just don't want it to break the bank.

The iBasso DX50 is nice but a 64GB SD card would really be necessary for it as my MP3 library is nearly 40GB alone. (I have about 35GB FLAC).

It's also expensive. $280 with a 64GB SD card. Maybe not for what I'm getting, but for what I want to spend it's a lot.

I'd love to buy used...


----------



## Kojaku

phillyd said:


> Kind of annoyed with carrying my awkward portable rig (Note 3 + ibasso D-Zero) so...
> How much would I have to spend to get an audio player that:
> Has a good- looking and user-friendly interface
> Sounds as good or better on 50Ω or higher headphones as an iBasso D-Zero.
> ...


 
 If you really wanna stick to that price range, you're stuck with entry level player implementations (FiiO x3, DX50 possibly used). I don't have a lot of experience with the Cowon/Calyx/Sony line of portable players, but they don't get a huge amount of press lately, so I bet you could find some of their better stuff on the FS forums for pretty cheap. Brand new, your options are pretty limited.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## phillyd

kojaku said:


> If you really wanna stick to that price range, you're stuck with entry level player implementations (FiiO x3, DX50 possibly used). I don't have a lot of experience with the Cowon/Calyx/Sony line of portable players, but they don't get a huge amount of press lately, so I bet you could find some of their better stuff on the FS forums for pretty cheap. Brand new, your options are pretty limited.
> 
> Kojaku



How would the SQ of the DX50 or X3 stack up versus the Note 3>D-Zero?


----------



## Kojaku

phillyd said:


> How would the SQ of the DX50 or X3 stack up versus the Note 3>D-Zero?


 
 A little more "analog", I'd say. To clarify, I'd say the DX50 has a more...treble-happy sound, but a little more immersive. The X3, by comparison, is a bit more intimate sounding. What you'll get when compared to the D-Zero stack is a bit more detail, but a lot cleaner drive. I haven't been in the budget audio world in awhile, but I'd say this holds.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## ankurjhunjhunwala

cloudheaven said:


> This is my very first "good quality" portable gear!
> Aurvana Live!2 driven by N5 with Fiio E11
> (The headphones are waiting a good custom cable)


 
 Nice rig! Do you find a lot of improvement adding an E11?


----------



## rudi0504

My 3 new toys just arrived this evening :

I want share out the boxes from these 3 amps :

iBasso D 12 HJ japan Edition 












Bispa BSP - PHPA - 03WS made in Japan








MH Audio MH - 11 made in Japan


----------



## Podster

Well those should keep you busy for at least a day or two!


----------



## kh600rr

Very Nice Rudi,Very,Very Nice...


----------



## Cloudheaven

ankurjhunjhunwala said:


> Nice rig! Do you find a lot of improvement adding an E11?


 
 Thank you! Personally I think that the E11 is not necessary to a 32ohm headphones,
 but unfortunately the Nexus5 isn't a very good player and it lack a little bit of volume.
 The E11 don't add just only volume (for me necessary to bring out the potential of the Aurvana2),
 but it add more naturality and "thickness" to the low frequencies, and even some clarity, so yes
 there are a lot of improvements for me, both sound quality and volume.


----------



## rudi0504

podster said:


> Well those should keep you busy for at least a day or two!




Yes it is , you are right 




kh600rr said:


> Very Nice Rudi,Very,Very Nice...




Thank you kh600rr


----------



## fiascogarcia

cloudheaven said:


> Thank you! Personally I think that the E11 is not necessary to a 32ohm headphones,
> but unfortunately the Nexus5 isn't a very good player and it lack a little bit of volume.
> The E11 don't add just only volume (for me necessary to bring out the potential of the Aurvana2),
> but it add more naturality and "thickness" to the low frequencies, and even some clarity, so yes
> there are a lot of improvements for me, both sound quality and volume.


 
 E11 was my very first headphone amp, and I still consider it a great little amp and a really good bang for your buck!


----------



## Podster

rudi0504 said:


> Yes it is , you are right
> Thank you kh600rr


 
 I really like the recessed toggle switches on the side of the HA-11
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't wait to hear about the Bispa, looks nice


----------



## rudi0504

podster said:


> I really like the recessed toggle switches on the side of the HA-11  Can't wait to hear about the Bispa, looks nice




Mh 11 build quality like a tank 
SQ 
If you like pico power , for you sure you will love this MH 11 more 

BISPA 
SQ out the box Very good in detail and clarity and very good separation and very good bass detail


----------



## rudi0504

High end DAP and portable amps and dac / amps. , minus Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## BillsonChang007

Rudi, what did your wife say?


----------



## SkyBleu

billsonchang007 said:


> Rudi, what did your wife say?



"When do we get to eat?"


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> Rudi, what did your wife say?




Speechless LOL 

Audio hobby is positive hobby 

It is better than Gambling , Drinking , Smoking and playing with with girls
Because after works I am going straight to my home hahaha


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> Speechless LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 True story! Its ultra positive! xD but make sure the volume is well controlled


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> High end DAP and portable amps and dac / amps. , minus Wagnus Epsilon S


 
  
 Ya know....
  
 To people not in the hobby, this most likely doesn't look that expensive.
  
 We know better here.


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> True story! Its ultra positive! xD but make sure the volume is well controlled




Thank you BilsonChang For Your suggestion 

I heard In laud volume With Close headphone or iem In The night After My wife is going Ins Bed


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Ya know....
> 
> To people not in the hobby, this most likely doesn't look that expensive.
> 
> We know better here.




You are right Jeff 
Please Dont follow My very bad habit , to try get better SQ as always 
I came from home audio , thats why i try to Find The best closest to My home rigs 
Until now portable rigs still can not compare to home / High End set Up 
IMO


----------



## grafpictures

Wow...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

my first budget rig, sansa clip+ with rockbox and NuForce NE-770X IEMs
  
  

  
 my portable rig, a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact with an Audiofly AF56 with Comply TX-400 foams


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


> Speechless LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not sure about that. Will you listen to the same boring music over and again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One thing is for sure, this hobby is less expensive than playing with G's not mentioning the resale value. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


rudi0504 said:


> You are right Jeff
> Please Dont follow My very bad habit , to try get better SQ as always
> I came from home audio , thats why i try to Find The best closest to My home rigs
> Until now portable rigs still can not compare to home / High End set Up
> IMO


 
  
 Don't think in-ear audio will ever match home audio for the dynamics (energy) and space. Not possible IMO.
  
 That said, it's amazing the in-ear audio can be this good with just ear phones.


----------



## turokrocks




----------



## pwiles1968

Just got my Altoids Back and loving it, bought it from Askew Labs, Tom had it back recently for headphone jack change the old ones did not like the 4 pole jacks on my HPs, I had them laid out differently while I was at it, Also had an AD8066 as well as the origional AD823 so I can swap and change. The 551s are my favorite the X11s are for when I travel and need a more compact rig.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> You are right Jeff
> Please Dont follow My very bad habit , to try get better SQ as always
> I came from home audio , thats why i try to Find The best closest to My home rigs
> Until now portable rigs still can not compare to home / High End set Up
> IMO




It depends what home set up you are talking about and what you are looking for xD imaging, soundstage is something that headphone can't beat easily although some may come but yet so far IMO


----------



## howdy

Rudi, can you take a picture of all the portable gear you have, headphones amps, just the portable stuff. I want to show my wife that how much I have is nothing compared to other people. I do admire and want pretty much all your gear. If you could that would be great.

Thanks, Andy


----------



## kh600rr

howdy said:


> Rudi, can you take a picture of all the portable gear you have, headphones amps, just the portable stuff. I want to show my wife that how much I have is nothing compared to other people. I do admire and want pretty much all your gear. If you could that would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Andy



LOL, she's still not gonna let you buy anything else.


----------



## rudi0504

skybleu said:


> "When do we get to eat?"




How many ears do you have ? 
Why did bought so many portable audio gears ?
Please sell most of them and keep only the best one 




dminor said:


> Not sure about that. Will you listen to the same boring music over and again? :wink_face:
> 
> One thing is for sure, this hobby is less expensive than playing with G's not mentioning the resale value.
> 
> ...







billsonchang007 said:


> It depends what home set up you are talking about and what you are looking for xD imaging, soundstage is something that headphone can't beat easily although some may come but yet so far IMO




You are right


----------



## rudi0504

howdy said:


> Rudi, can you take a picture of all the portable gear you have, headphones amps, just the portable stuff. I want to show my wife that how much I have is nothing compared to other people. I do admire and want pretty much all your gear. If you could that would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Andy




Hi Andy 

I will post one day , I can take a pictures , if my find flying to her parents house 
Now I can take a picture , because she will know how many amps I have LOL 




kh600rr said:


> LOL, she's still not gonna let you buy anything else.




You are right 
She will kick you out from your home


----------



## howdy

kh600rr said:


> LOL, she's still not gonna let you buy anything else.



That's why I don't ask I just buy it and suffer the consequences later.


----------



## rudi0504

howdy said:


> That's why I don't ask I just buy it and suffer the consequences later.




That's what I done before until she is now understand hahaha LOL 

Frankly speaking is my fault to much spend money on my audio hobby


----------



## BillsonChang007

rudi0504 said:


> How many ears do you have ?
> Why did bought so many portable audio gears ?
> Please sell most of them and keep only the best one




My friend Rudi, I think these are the questions that should get reflected to you xD you have much more than most of us! Ours is like NOTHING compare to yours haha


----------



## singleended58

IMO audio hobby has no limitation. So burn your wallet is unlimited too.


----------



## batteraziiz

Thanks to this hobby, my wallet definitely gets far too much burn-in


----------



## BillsonChang007

singleended58 said:


> IMO audio hobby has no limitation. So burn your wallet is unlimited too.




Provided you have wallet to burn and new gears to buy xD look at Rudi, I'm sure he have struggled "hmmm what gears to buy next?" "I have nearly the highest end portable rig, best CIEM, best headphone, most expensive DAP, DAC..."


----------



## lin0003

Unfortunately I'm not getting much work done lol


----------



## marc0vca

HiFiMan 601 Slim + Westone W40


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> My friend Rudi, I think these are the questions that should get reflected to you xD you have much more than most of us! Ours is like NOTHING compare to yours haha




You are still young now , in my age , I believe you have more than me hahaha m


----------



## rudi0504

singleended58 said:


> IMO audio hobby has no limitation. So burn your wallet is unlimited too.







batteraziiz said:


> Thanks to this hobby, my wallet definitely gets far too much burn-in







billsonchang007 said:


> Provided you have wallet to burn and new gears to buy xD look at Rudi, I'm sure he have struggled "hmmm what gears to buy next?" "I have nearly the highest end portable rig, best CIEM, best headphone, most expensive DAP, DAC..."




Audio has no limit in budged 

In Chinese wise said :

About the high sky has always higher sky 

That's mean no limit 

My good tip : 
I am lucky got wife can brake my lust to buy new gear , if not I don't know what happen to me
As long your wife make noise , that's mean she still love you so much 
If she quiet and don't want Speak with you , than you must be careful , it is very danger like a BOMB 

If you haven't meried , please control by your self 
Neighbor grass is always greener hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

I use my. BISPA since last night around 12 o'clock mid nite , it is already 12 hours still got power to drive my LCD X

I want to test how long can last the battery in my BISPA

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716212/bispa-bsp-phpa-03-ws-headphone-portable-amp-from-japan-with-top-notch-clarity-and-detail

My impression :

Source : IRiver AK 100
Amp : BISPA BSP - PHPA - 03 WS
Cable : stock cable with Furutech Rhodium 6,3 mm plug
Mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream Line DIY
Headphone : LCD X loaner

High : has rich detail and more presence , clarity is not so crisp like my LCD XC
Mid : like tube very sweet , natural and clean
Bass : very good bass detail and very good bass reproduction from 350 USD Amp
Separation : very good
Soundstage : is wide with good depth

Overall :
If you like tube sounding set up , this set up is the right choice
BISPA amp is very good in detail and clarity
LCD X is warm and smooth sounding Orthos
This combo has very good synergy
I am surprise that $ 350 USD amp can drive LCD X in very good sound quality

IMO


----------



## fiascogarcia

howdy said:


> Rudi, can you take a picture of all the portable gear you have, headphones amps, just the portable stuff. I want to show my wife that how much I have is nothing compared to other people. I do admire and want pretty much all your gear. If you could that would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Andy


 
 You can pretty much use any random picture of his and show that!


----------



## howdy

fiascogarcia said:


> You can pretty much use any random picture of his and show that!



That does not put it in perspective so I will wait for him to post this pic.


----------



## rudi0504

fiascogarcia said:


> You can pretty much use any random picture of his and show that!







howdy said:


> That does not put it in perspective so I will wait for him to post this pic.




I started the picture from my universal iems :



My storage place are dry box for putting camera , because our humidity and dusty are very high :


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Player-SAMSUNG MCD-SM60
Headphones-Elektronica TDS-5M


----------



## BucketInABucket

aleksandrovich said:


> Player-SAMSUNG MCD-SM60
> Headphones-Elektronica TDS-5M


 
 You make me jealous, one of my TDS-5M drivers broke last night


----------



## JoeDoe

X3 with Beta FW (just killer) > SM64


----------



## rudi0504

joedoe said:


> X3 with Beta FW (just killer) > SM64




I love SM 64 v1 and v2 too
Which version is yours ?


----------



## JoeDoe

rudi0504 said:


> I love SM 64 v1 and v2 too
> Which version is yours ?


 
 Mine is V2. I use the Westone Star Tips to improve the treble and a very soft nylon IEM cord from Luna Shops.


----------



## rudi0504

joedoe said:


> Mine is V2. I use the Westone Star Tips to improve the treble and a very soft nylon IEM cord from Luna Shops.




The same like me , I used Weston's star tips too with stock cable 
What is the sq improvement with your Luna shops cable ?


----------



## JoeDoe

rudi0504 said:


> The same like me , I used Weston's star tips too with stock cable
> What is the sq improvement with your Luna shops cable ?




I haven't noticed any change in SQ. I like this cable better because of the nylon sleeving, better Y split and clean look. And it only cost $17 shipped internationally!


----------



## Change is Good

I'm looking into one of those nylon cables for my H3.


----------



## JoeDoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261400258237 

Here's the link


----------



## Change is Good

Thanks, but those aren't the right connectors for my earphones. This is it, I believe...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261396795868


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

joedoe said:


> X3 with Beta FW (just killer) > SM64


 
 I tried the X3 with my SM64 (ver.2) and thought it was a little bit too warm for my taste.
 The DX50 is the way to go for me


----------



## JoeDoe

tom yum goong said:


> I tried the X3 with my SM64 (ver.2) and thought it was a little bit too warm for my taste.
> 
> The DX50 is the way to go for me




Ah but did you try the X3 with the new beta firmware? It's a game changer. Like a DX50 with more weight in the midrange.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

joedoe said:


> Ah but did you try the X3 with the new beta firmware? It's a game changer. Like a DX50 with more weight in the midrange.


 
 I actually did not. Might have to visit my local audio store again and see if they updated their unit (even though I highly doubt that I'll abandon my trustworthy with its hassle-free touchscreen)


----------



## JoeDoe

tom yum goong said:


> I actually did not. Might have to visit my local audio store again and see if they updated their unit (even though I highly doubt that I'll abandon my trustworthy with its hassle-free touchscreen)




At this point they won't have the new FW bc it's not an official release but it looks to be released within a few weeks.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Sunday listening.  I am really enjoying this combo...


----------



## DMinor

Back to the very basic, and here is my Sunday's exercise gear.
  
 What's the best alternative to the earbuds for playing sports (hoops included)? The earbuds are not that bad for sports, but its bass sounds hollow and shallow after I am spoiled by my iem's.


----------



## palermo

Love this cable much more than the stock.


----------



## indieman

dminor said:


> Back to the very basic, and here is my Sunday's exercise gear.
> 
> What's the best alternative to the earbuds for playing sports (hoops included)? The earbuds are not that bad for sports, but its bass sounds hollow and shallow after I am spoiled by my iem's.


 
  
 I like the new earpods, but those olds buds killed my ears comfortwise...


----------



## DMinor

indieman said:


> I like the new earpods, but those olds buds killed my ears comfortwise...


 
  
 Comfort is not an issue for the old buds, in fact much comfortable than most of ear-raping iem's. Yeah the new earpods may be a good alternative for exercise.


----------



## Destroyer95

Now that summer is coming closer, I decided to bring out my old Triple fi 10, for occasions when I don't feel like caring a whole rig.
 Also its not as hot as with an around-the-ear-style headphone.


----------



## fiascogarcia

dminor said:


> Back to the very basic, and here is my Sunday's exercise gear.
> 
> What's the best alternative to the earbuds for playing sports (hoops included)? The earbuds are not that bad for sports, but its bass sounds hollow and shallow after I am spoiled by my iem's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 W4's stuck in my ears like glue.  It probably depends on the size and shape of your concha, however!


----------



## ankurjhunjhunwala

cloudheaven said:


> Thank you! Personally I think that the E11 is not necessary to a 32ohm headphones,
> but unfortunately the Nexus5 isn't a very good player and it lack a little bit of volume.
> The E11 don't add just only volume (for me necessary to bring out the potential of the Aurvana2),
> but it add more naturality and "thickness" to the low frequencies, and even some clarity, so yes
> there are a lot of improvements for me, both sound quality and volume.


 
 Thank you! You inspired me to buy an amp/dac for my nexus 5 too.. Hope it brings new lease of life to my vsonics.


----------



## audiofreakie

Earpods pretty good for exercise, try to put earbuds foam to make it more comfortable and seal.


----------



## DMinor

audiofreakie said:


> Earpods pretty good for exercise, try to put earbuds foam to make it more comfortable and seal.


 

 Thanks for the suggestion and I will try the new earpods.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

pretty decent setup for someone who's 15 in my opinion.


----------



## zachchen1996

dischorddubstep said:


> pretty decent setup for someone who's 15 in my opinion.


 
  
 You have a_ lot _of "low end" headphones. If I were you, I would sell all the low end cans and save towards _one_ higher end headphone.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

zachchen1996 said:


> You have a _lot_ of "low end" headphones. If I were you, I would sell all the low end cans, and save towards _one_ higher end headphone.


meh. Next year I'm just going to buy a k702 and an o2 amp or something. I just bought my k240's, and I plan to keep them. Plus, so says the guy who owns an ath m-50. That's worse than k240 for detail. Yes, I do also see your he-400. That's a really nice pair of cans. And, if I did sell everything, then I'd probably only get 100$ for it... And since I only paid 40$ for jvc ha-m55x's, and those give me head shaking bass thumping power, I think that's worth keeping for now. And I paid 60$ for my k240's and my dad paid the remaining 10$ and paid another 5$ for shipping. That's worth it too. So, all in all, I feel no need to sell anything.


----------



## zachchen1996

dischorddubstep said:


> meh. Next year I'm just going to buy a k702 and an o2 amp or something. I just bought my k240's, and I plan to keep them. Plus, so says the guy who owns an ath m-50. That's worse than k240 for detail. Yes, I do also see your he-400. That's a really nice pair of cans.


 
  
 The M-50s were what brought me into this mess hobby hahaha. It has long been sold xp


----------



## Change is Good

It was the AD700, first, for me. Bought it for gaming, which then led to buying the M50 for music.

About 20 headphones later... here I am...


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

zachchen1996 said:


> The M-50s were what brought me into this mess hobby hahaha. It has long been sold xp


wait until you decide to upgrade again to an he-6 or LCD-3 or something lol. Then you'll really be in this mess.  my JVC's are the thing that got me into being a basshead, and pumping as much bass as I can against my head,(5.5/8 volume with high gain and +2 bass boost on e11, with about +30 db of bass eq. That will rattle and shake like a motha.) and my k240'sare what got me into the more tame, neutral loving side. I can't choose either... All I know is that I hate v curves... Or maybe it's just my friends beats studios that I hate, and v curves actually sound good... I guess I'll have to try something else with a v curve sometime.


----------



## zachchen1996

dischorddubstep said:


> wait until you decide to upgrade again to an he-6 or LCD-3 or something lol. Then you'll really be in this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Never really was a big fan of the audeze house sound.
 I won't be making any other headphone purchases until I can afford a decent 009 rig,
 though the upcoming HE6 & Jade successors might change my mind...
  
 In the meantime though, I'll still be upgrading my portable setup


----------



## AnakChan

A holiday afternoon with the V-Moda XS, AK240, & the Leica M240 :-


----------



## kkcc

fiascogarcia said:


> W4's stuck in my ears like glue.  It probably depends on the size and shape of your concha, however!




+1 for w4... I had been running with my w4r and clip zip for like two years and it never once popped out. I did break one cable tho...


----------



## muzic4life

So let see who's next to have picture taken -the ak240 and the hasselblad


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Tom Yum Goong

muzic4life said:


> So let see who's next to have picture taken -the ak240 and the *hasselblad *


 
 I'm 100% sure that at least one person in this forum owns one


----------



## Androb

So nice weather today so had to bring it out on the porch


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

androb said:


> So nice weather today so had to bring it out on the porch


lol. Here it is rainy all week with a high of 45 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

anakchan said:


> A holiday afternoon with the V-Moda XS, AK240, & the Leica M240 :-


random question: how do these compare to things in its price range like hifiman he-300's, sennheiser hd 598's, akg k702's etc?


----------



## Androb

dischorddubstep said:


> lol. Here it is rainy all week with a high of 45 degrees Fahrenheit.



Ah  Usually bad weather here aswell this time every year. But now it been a good week


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

anakchan said:


> A holiday afternoon with the V-Moda XS, AK240, & the Leica M240 :-


 
  
 So is XS the king of the V-Modas?
  
 And when are these going to get the "dip in the lake" test?


----------



## rudi0504

To night is My Wonderful night hear My LCD 2 rev 3 
Tomorrow My LCD 2 rev 3 i Will hand Over to My best Friend 

Source : IPhone 4 S mod
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original 
Amp : Bispa 
Headphone : LCD 2 rev 3 
Cable : LCD 2 Stock cable 
 Lod to USB Aug - Line Japan Finest cable producent
 Mini to mini LEAR Hkg 

The reason i want to sell , i Wish to buy LCD X After My LCD XC 

This set With Bispa And LCD 2 rev 3 sound so Good , One day i can miss This set Up


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ quite a friend indeed...


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> A holiday afternoon with the V-Moda XS, AK240, & the Leica M240 :-




Very Nice picture Sean and very Nice portabel rigs too


----------



## indieman

anakchan said:


> A holiday afternoon with the V-Moda XS, AK240, & the Leica M240 :-


 
  
 Very nice! Looking to getting my xs eventually 


dischorddubstep said:


> random question: how do these compare to things in its price range like hifiman he-300's, sennheiser hd 598's, akg k702's etc?


 
  


buttuglyjeff said:


> So is XS the king of the V-Modas?
> 
> And when are these going to get the "dip in the lake" test?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/695104/v-moda-xs-v-moda-m-80s-upgraded-pictures-and-more-discussion-questions-firstthreadtocoverxs try here, lot's of info.


----------



## DMinor

anakchan said:


> A holiday afternoon with the V-Moda XS, AK240, & the Leica M240 :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The phones don't match the synergy. You need a AKG K 240.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

dminor said:


> The phones don't match the synergy. You need a AKG K 240.


I see what you did there! Ak240, m240... Where's the akg k240? Lol.


----------



## HiFiwilliam1109

sp3llv3xit said:


> From this DHC interconnect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What amp are you using there?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

hifiwilliam1109 said:


> What amp are you using there?


 


 It's a custom Cmoy amp.


----------



## AnakChan

dischorddubstep said:


> I see what you did there! Ak240, m240... Where's the akg k240? Lol.


 
  
 Actually, when I went out with the gear yesterday, it didn't even occur to me, honestly! 'cos I actually was out with both my M9 and M240. Good observation @DMinor!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

sp3llv3xit said:


> It's a custom Cmoy amp.


that must be packing some serious power to drive a HD... 700? Or is it 800? Either way, some power.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ quite a friend indeed...




Thank you Jeff
Handover done today


----------



## DMinor

anakchan said:


> Actually, when I went out with the gear yesterday, it didn't even occur to me, honestly! 'cos I actually was out with both my M9 and M240. Good observation @DMinor!


 
  
 You never know that thing may just surprise you. The only downside is the low cost.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

dischorddubstep said:


> that must be packing some serious power to drive a HD... 700? Or is it 800? Either way, some power.


 


 Yes, it does.  HD800 or even the 600-ohms T1 can be made to sing really well.


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> Yes, it does.  HD800 or even the 600-ohms T1 can be made to sing really well.


 
 Very cool cradle!  It looks like it could launch at any moment.


----------



## GeneraI

I don't think some of you know what portable is. I mean C'mon is a triple stack plus a full-sized headphone even portable?
  
 On-Topic: I use the Sansa Clip+ with whatever headphones I have as my portable's.


----------



## phillyd

generai said:


> I don't think some of you know what portable is. I mean C'mon is a triple stack plus a full-sized headphone even portable?
> 
> On-Topic: I use the Sansa Clip+ with whatever headphones I have as my portable's.



It depends on the portable use. I have several levels of portable.

Note 3>IEM's
Note 3> Portable cans
Note 3>iBasso D-Zero>portable cans
Note 3>iBasso D-Zero>full-size cans
Laptop>iBasso D-Zero>portable cans
Laptop>iBasso D-Zero>full-size cans
Each has its use and benefits. Sometimes I take my rig with me to listen in one place for hours. Burning time on campus, while traveling, etc.


----------



## Jason36

generai said:


> I don't think some of you know what portable is. I mean C'mon is a triple stack plus a full-sized headphone even portable?
> 
> On-Topic: I use the Sansa Clip+ with whatever headphones I have as my portable's.


 
 Compared to an Amplifier / CD Player and Speakers.......Yes it is.
  
 Personally I would class portable as anything that can be picked up and carried around easily either in your pocket, in a bag or moved from one place to another easily (ie between work and home)
  
 I used a HiFi M8 and Touch / iPad on public transport, at the office, at home, going away.....no I wouldnt want to put it in my pocket....but YES it is portable.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

generai said:


> I don't think some of you know what portable is. I mean C'mon is a triple stack plus a full-sized headphone even portable?
> 
> On-Topic: I use the Sansa Clip+ with whatever headphones I have as my portable's.


 
  
 Does portable mean "in your jeans pocket", or does it mean "in your backpack/messenger bag"?


----------



## Jason36

buttuglyjeff said:


> Does portable mean "in your jeans pocket", or does it mean "in your backpack/messenger bag"?


 
 My point exactly - As the Oxford English Dictionary states:
  
*Able to be easily carried or moved, especially because being of a lighter and smaller version than usual:*
  
 So I think I would say that covers a fair few options


----------



## phillyd

In that case, my Bitfenix Prodigy rig + He-300's + my iBasso D-Zero is a portable rig.


----------



## spurxiii

phillyd said:


> In that case, my Bitfenix Prodigy rig + He-300's + my iBasso D-Zero is a portable rig.


 
 That's pushing it mate


----------



## howdy

Thanks Rudi for showing all of the portable gear you have. It must be hard to decide on what rig you want to use daily.


----------



## DMinor

howdy said:


> It must be hard to decide on what rig you want to use daily.


 
  
 Do a blind test and go with the winner, but Rudi will need help from his wife. Hopefully he won't pick up the iphone 4s without amp, and that will make his wife really mad.


----------



## Change is Good

Anyone interested in trading/exchanging unused eartips?


----------



## SilverEars

change is good said:


> Anyone interested in trading/exchanging unused eartips?


 
 I was looking at you avatar when reading, and almost misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Change is Good

silverears said:


> I was looking at you avatar when reading, and almost misinterpreted your post.


 
  
  


change is good said:


> Anyone interested in trading/exchanging unused _*underwear*_?


 
  
 You mean like this?


----------



## audiofreakie

Almost portable rig . Waiting sony release z2 in my country. Laptop-M8-334 alo sxc custom rhodium pin connector.


----------



## RAFA

audiofreakie said:


> Almost portable rig . Waiting sony release z2 in my country. Laptop-M8-334 alo sxc custom rhodium pin connector.




Nice rig.

What do you mean with Sony Z2?


----------



## audiofreakie

@RAFA, thank you, Sony Xperia Z2, its support usb host, so I can use it as a transport with my M8. Already testing with Galaxy S4, and its work with usb audio player pro, but I don't like S4, hahahaha...


----------



## zeppu08

rafa said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> What do you mean with Sony Z2?




I think he meant the new Sony smartphone Z2 model..


----------



## RAFA

audiofreakie said:


> @RAFA, thank you, Sony Xperia Z2, its support usb host, so I can use it as a transport with my M8. Already testing with Galaxy S4, and its work with usb audio player pro, but I don't like S4, hahahaha...




Aaaaa ok. A ZX2 was what my mind wanted to read...


----------



## bmichels

rafa said:


> Aaaaa ok. A ZX2 was what my mind wanted to read...




Me too. Desespetly wanting à ZX with 256 Gb (or SD Card) and natif DSD play tu use as à source for my HUGO 

Question: With the Z2, do you still need UAPP to stream 24/192 out to an external USB DAC (like Hugo ) WITHOUT downsampling or will the stock player do it ?


----------



## Lazysloth07

Hey guys where can I get a quality 3.5 male to male cable that's about 5CM long that I can use to connect my amp to my PMP? I used to use the one that came with my FiiO E7 but that broke.


----------



## bmichels

lazysloth07 said:


> Hey guys where can I get a quality 3.5 male to male cable that's about 5CM long that I can use to connect my amp to my PMP? I used to use the one that came with my FiiO E7 but that broke.


 
  
 here you go: this is here that I bought my 5 cm interconnect.  very good, and delivered in just few days.  
  
 They have several version: Cooper, silver, cooper+silver, 4 brain, 8 brains...


----------



## BaTou069

DX90 + SE846 with Headphonelounge Silver Cable (Thank you Ted)


----------



## yugopotamia

bmichels said:


>


 
  
 now that's a c4...


----------



## bmichels

yugopotamia said:


> now that's a c4...


 
 ??


----------



## zachchen1996

bmichels said:


> ??


 
  
 it's a type of explosive, so he's saying your rig is the bomb


----------



## Cotnijoe

zachchen1996 said:


> it's a type of explosive, so he's saying your rig is the bomb


 
  
 thought he meant it looks LIKE a bomb... if i was airport security... ...


----------



## zachchen1996

cotnijoe said:


> thought he meant it looks LIKE a bomb... if i was airport security... ...


 
  
 it's a double entendre!


----------



## doublea71

batou069 said:


> DX90 + SE846 with Headphonelounge Silver Cable (Thank you Ted)


 

 A simple rig like this is what I'm after....how do you like the DX90?


----------



## RAFA

bmichels said:


> Me too. Desespetly wanting à ZX with 256 Gb (or SD Card) and natif DSD play tu use as à source for my HUGO
> 
> Question: With the Z2, do you still need UAPP to stream 24/192 out to an external USB DAC (like Hugo ) WITHOUT downsampling or will the stock player do it ?




Well, when will there be an anniversary model again?


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> now that's a c4...




How is Hugo as dac pair with TU - 05 ?


----------



## rudi0504

Tonight I pair my MH 11 with LCD XC

Source : AK 100 FAD edition for japan market only
Amp : MH 11
Headphone : LCD XC
Cable : mini to mini silver and copper from Forza UE
Music : WAV

My impression :

High : smooth silky high and very clean
Mid : tube like midrange with very good pronounce and clarity , very natural and clear mid
Bass : very deep and very good impact and fast bass reproduction and very clean
Separation : very good separation that I can easily detect the individual music instrument
Soundstage : wide and very good depth

Overall :
As close headphone LCD XC pair with MHZ 12 sound excellent , this set up is very strong in bass
Clean.and very deep bass .
The character from MY 11 is close to Ko Bo 395 ,Ko Bo has better clarity and promounce and more balance and fuller sound

My best portable amp drive LCD XC :

Mass Ko Bo 395 > MH - 11 > BISPA

IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

J3 / Wagnus Epsilon S / TWau ref / NT6 Pro
  
 badly in need of new DAP / DAC...but with what? Decisions decisions...


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> How is Hugo as dac pair with TU - 05 ?


 
  
 I am very happy with my  HUGO>TU-05>TH-900   (for Roxane, I prefer just  HUGO>Roxane )


----------



## phillyd

Found my Zune HD 32GB  found out WMA lossless is supported so I'm gonna try to convert some of my flac to it or just rip from CD's

It sounds VERY good for such a small DAP.


----------



## cattlethief

Down in Worcestershire over the weekend racing my bike,so plenty of time to listen to the X3 with the new Beta software!


----------



## White Lotus

zachchen1996 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks great mate! How's the sound?
  
 What are your requirements for a DAP?
 (Capacity, budget, etc)


----------



## zachchen1996

white lotus said:


> Looks great mate! How's the sound?
> 
> What are your requirements for a DAP?
> (Capacity, budget, etc)


 
  
 Thanks! It sounds absolutely incredible despite the j3. Just like what Rudi says, the soundstage on the wagnus is just so liberating and expansive, and the bass is so very palpable, with such slam, control, and speed. It's the best presentation of bass I have heard so far from my nt6 pros. This amp really exceeded my already high expectations.
  
 I did have a 901, but didn't really dig it's thick creamy slightly warm sound and clunky size. My requirements for a DAP are that it must have a micro sd or sd card slot, maximum price of $1500, and most importantly must have a clean, detailed, and transparent sound. Preferably less clunky than the dx100 and hm901 too of course.


----------



## White Lotus

zachchen1996 said:


> maximum price of $1500,


 
  
 Yowza! I think the world is your oyster, mate! A good range of gear falls into that budget.
  
 Any preference for UI?


----------



## zachchen1996

white lotus said:


> Yowza! I think the world is your oyster, mate! A good range of gear falls into that budget.
> 
> Any preference for UI?


 
  
 Hahahaha I'm broke, trust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have really high hopes for the Calyx M, but the recent impressions from a few that have heard it describe it as being quite warm (don't like this) and less detailed and transparent that the ak240 (also do not like) While I haven't heard it myself, I am definitely a bit discouraged. What I think I'll do for now is just get a Concero HD as the source.
  
 Would love stock android kitkat on my dream dap (and no, I don't want the zx1 xp) So basically there doesn't seem to be any DAP out there for me. Guess I'll have to wait for the fiio x7 or the ibasso dx200


----------



## White Lotus

Android would be nice. Especially one with 2 x Micro SD card slots (256gb anyone?)


----------



## bmichels

white lotus said:


> Android would be nice. Especially one with 2 x Micro SD card slots (256gb anyone?)


 
  
 A ZX2 with 1 Full size SD ?


----------



## DMinor

Micro SD is a BIG joke these days when 480GB and 1TB mSATA's are available at very affordable prices. 256GB should be a minimum for a dap these days.


----------



## White Lotus

dminor said:


> Micro SD is a BIG joke these days when 480GB and 1TB mSATA's are available at very affordable prices. 256GB should be a minimum for a dap these days.


 
  
 I'm surprised that more DAPs don't offer a large capacity.


----------



## zachchen1996

dminor said:


> Micro SD is a BIG joke these days when 480GB and 1TB mSATA's are available at very affordable prices. 256GB should be a minimum for a dap these days.


 
  
 Or at the very least 128gb


----------



## DMinor

white lotus said:


> I'm surprised that more DAPs don't offer a large capacity.


 

 Indeed, considering these new daps keep flooding the market and they still _slot_ for the micro's. I just laugh when people have to carry multiple micro SD cards. Yes very portable but no thanks.
  
 IMO, it's a bad concept to use portable external micro cards for portable daps, especially for these new and so called hi-end daps.


----------



## White Lotus

I'm excited at the possibility, that one day, SSD might become standardised in the portable DAP market.
  
 Imagine if 128/256gb sizes were the new stock standard!


----------



## zachchen1996

white lotus said:


> I'm excited at the possibility, that one day, SSD might become standardised in the portable DAP market.
> 
> Imagine if 128/256gb sizes were the new stock standard!


 

 now _that_ would be something!
  
 It amazes me that there are _still _new smartphones released with only 8gb internal storage.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hahahaha I'm broke, trust me
> 
> I have really high hopes for the Calyx M, but the recent impressions from a few that have heard it describe it as being quite warm (don't like this) and less detailed and transparent that the ak240 (also do not like) While I haven't heard it myself, I am definitely a bit discouraged. What I think I'll do for now is just get a Concero HD as the source.
> 
> Would love stock android kitkat on my dream dap (and no, I don't want the zx1 xp) So basically there doesn't seem to be any DAP out there for me. Guess I'll have to wait for the fiio x7 or the ibasso dx200




I have the same taste like you Chen

My friend heard Calyx M sound veiled and warm less detail and playing DSD sound not so natural 

Until now my best DAP :

AK 240 > ibasso HDP R 10 > AK 120 Titan mod > sony ZX 1 > AK 100 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

My second best DAP pair With Wagnus Epsilon S
Source : IBasso HDP R10
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : LCD XC
Cable :
Mini to mini Custom cable hybrid silver and copper by Forza EU
SAA endorphin balance 3 pin with Abyss JPS cable adapter 3 pin to 6,3 mm plug
Music : WAV and hi res 24 bit 196 KHz
My impression :
High : smooth silky high with very good presence , cymbals swing so free
And not harsh
Mid : very sweet tube like midrange with very good pounce
Bass : very detail and very clean , bass impact is very good too
Separation : very good that I can very easy detect individual instrument
Soundstage : can produce wide soundstage in close headphone with very
Good depth
Overall :
I can hear for long listening with this audiophilesound quality , I turn the volume at 9.30 , sound so full , in low listening level I can hear all the detail so clear .
Ibasso HDP R10 is my second best DAP after AK 240
Even the latest ibasso DX 90 can not replace my HDP R10
IMO



SAA endorphin with balance 3 pin and Mahoney custom wood and JPS Abyss adapter 4 pin to 6,3 mm plug




I changed the IC mini to mini from FORZA with my best IC cable from Crystal Cable Dream line series , wow improve in excellent way , everything has more weight , better separation and wider the soundstage and I can hear very clear how the echo from piano until the end , I love it more this set up with LCD XC . IMO


----------



## BaTou069

doublea71 said:


> A simple rig like this is what I'm after....how do you like the DX90?


 
 I like it very much. They still need to iron out some stuff in FW updates, but for me it's nothing really problematic. 
 Love it


----------



## White Lotus

rudi0504 said:


>


 
  
 That has got to be the BEST looking cable I've ever seen on an Audeze.


----------



## rudi0504

white lotus said:


> That has got to be the BEST looking cable I've ever seen on an Audeze.




Thank you White Lotus 

So far i have pair With Audeze that SAA Endorphin is The best Synergy to Audeze series like LCD 2 rev 3, LCD 3 and now LCD X and XC 

The Other brand from My After market cable i have already sold , now i have 2 sets SAA Endorphin , One In 3 PIN balance and One In 4 PIN balance


----------



## lee730

zachchen1996 said:


> Or at the very least 128gb


 
  
  
 A big issues with such drives is if you drop the device you risk breaking them. Well unless you have SSD drives but at such sizes prices can be rather expensive. Not to mention the limitation of those inherent devices ...


----------



## rudi0504

My sunday sunday Brunch on The Go set Up 

Source : AK 120 Titan Mod
Amp : Ko Jo km 01 Brass Limited Edition OF 300 pcs 
Cable : DIY mini to mini
Headphone : Prada Special Edition In full leather 

My impression :
High : smooth silky With rich of detail
Mid : very sweet and intimate 
Bass : very Good bass detail , Fast Speed and clean , if i hear Swing jazz , My Head can Swing Automatically 
Separation : very Good separation that i can imagine Where The instrument placement 
Soundstage : like in small jazz Room 

Overall : This set Up has Synergy to each Other , With Low volume i can hear The detail and sound so natural and analog, i can hear For LONG listening Time 

IMO


----------



## SilverEars

Rudi I smell money everytime I look at your pictures.  I see a Prada bag, so money! $$$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That headphones looks like it say Prada also. 
  
 Your amp is a bar of gold, i see.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Hey rudi0504 I notice your IC cable looks like some wires came out. Question: does it happen often? Does it affect SQ?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Since when did Prada make headphones? Are they actually good?


----------



## BaTou069

silverears said:


> Rudi I smell money everytime I look at your pictures.  I see a Prada bag, so money! $$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


cotnijoe said:


> Since when did Prada make headphones? Are they actually good?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/580223/does-the-devil-wear-prada-or-phiaton


----------



## thanhld93

My father always love music im gonna buy dac x amp for him but i dont know everything about audio 
Source ipad 3 >>Dac x amp ~500$ >> speakers

anybody help me please


----------



## White Lotus

thanhld93 said:


> My father always love music im gonna buy dac x amp for him but i dont know everything about audio
> Source ipad 3 >>Dac x amp ~500$ >> speakers
> 
> anybody help me please


 
  
 I'm not sure if a DAC+AMP will make a huge benefit for that setup.. 
  
 Have you looked into an Apple TV, or the Airport express?
  
 My Dad uses his iPhone and iPad for music. He would plug it into his stereo everyday, until we bought and set up an Airport express for him.
  
 Now he can just play his music (wireless) from anywhere in the house - he loves it!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Yah , B&W A5 looks cool...


----------



## White Lotus

Tonights bedside rig, after a big weekend of gigs:
  
*DAP:*
 Apple iPod (160gb)
 + Woodgrain vinyl
 + Rockbox (aroldan build)
  
*AMP:*
 Fiio E18
  
*CABLE:*
 LOD: DIY
 IEM cable: Westone Silver plated
  
*IEM:*
 Unique Melody Merlin
 + Custom glossy carbon fiber faceplates


----------



## lin0003

Is the cable from Westone or custom?


----------



## White Lotus

lin0003 said:


> Is the cable from Westone or custom?


 
  
 Hey mate - I seriously swear I had a premonition, I knew you would ask about that 
  
 The cable is the Westone EPIC 50". It's my absolute favourite IEM cable, bar none.


----------



## lin0003

white lotus said:


> Hey mate - I seriously swear I had a premonition, I knew you would ask about that
> 
> The cable is the Westone EPIC 50". It's my absolute favourite IEM cable, bar none.


 
 Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It does look like a very nice cable. You should see the Noble cable, it's the best stock cable I've seen by far. How are the DN-1000s going BTW?


----------



## White Lotus

lin0003 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interested to see it! I do love the EPIC cable!
  
 The DN1k is great, unfortunately it's taking a backseat as I wasn't expecting my Merlins to come in at the same time..
  
 #HeadphoneAddictProblems


----------



## lin0003

white lotus said:


> Interested to see it! I do love the EPIC cable!
> 
> The DN1k is great, unfortunately it's taking a backseat as I wasn't expecting my Merlins to come in at the same time..
> 
> #HeadphoneAddictProblems


 
 Ah, which new toy to choose?
  
 It's kind of like choosing between my MS1 and DN-2000. My HE-500 are just sitting there for the time being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 Haven't posted this here yet'it's an MS1, but you can hardly tell. The V200 and the MS1 is a wonderful match, tames the highs a little and gives it better dynamics.


----------



## White Lotus

lin0003 said:


> Ah, which new toy to choose?
> 
> It's kind of like choosing between my MS1 and DN-2000. My HE-500 are just sitting there for the time being
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yowza. Mate this is a very impressive MS1! 
  
 What mods am I looking at here?
  
 Here is my beloved MS1, I believe you are well acquainted with it!
  

  

  
 Just the stock headband though. What headband is that on yours? Looks nice. Comfortable?


----------



## lin0003

It's got the AluMod cups from Jaben and the headband is just some random one. The stock one didn't fit too well, it kind of makes the earpads clip the top of my ears rather then go over them. They also slide around too much IMO. 
  
 Yeah, I heard yours at the meet and it was very nice. I always wanted a Grado/Alessandro so when Lachlan was selling one I just bought it. The jumbo pads are a lot comfortable, which is the main difference from memory.


----------



## Lazysloth07

bmichels said:


> here you go: this is here that I bought my 5 cm interconnect.  very good, and delivered in just few days.
> 
> They have several version: Cooper, silver, cooper+silver, 4 brain, 8 brains...


 
  
 That's pretty sweet, it would make an ideal upgrade later on, but since I just forked out on some Fidelio S2s I can't really spare that much on the cable, anyone know where I can just get a standard one? (couldn't see one on amazon, I'm buying from the UK if that helps)


----------



## BaTou069

bmichels said:


> here you go: this is here that I bought my 5 cm interconnect.  very good, and delivered in just few days.
> 
> They have several version: Cooper, silver, cooper+silver, 4 brain, 8 brains...


 
  
AFAIK copper + silver hybrids arent that good of an idea, since they should have different sound travel rates.
silver plated copper should do the job. I think I talked once with Ted about this


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Lenovo A800 Smart Music
 Sennheiser mx375
 SMSL sap-4s


----------



## LFC_SL

Flickr has changed so yet to figure out how to generate correct embedding code head-fi will get on with
  
 So here you go: https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven2509/sets/72157644098632428/
  
 One detail is that Shure changed the plug design so the lip is set back, making it smartphone case friendly


----------



## fiascogarcia

lazysloth07 said:


> That's pretty sweet, it would make an ideal upgrade later on, but since I just forked out on some Fidelio S2s I can't really spare that much on the cable, anyone know where I can just get a standard one? (couldn't see one on amazon, I'm buying from the UK if that helps)


 
 AudioMinor on Ebay makes some great little interconnects at a reasonable price.


----------



## iceman600

fiascogarcia said:


> AudioMinor on Ebay makes some great little interconnects at a reasonable price.


 
 can you provide a link?


----------



## BucketInABucket

My rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DX50 > Mundorf Interconnect > 627 MICRO

 Close-up of the front.

 This is how they're held together. I cut out a section of the silicon case and it turns out they perfectly fit together when using low-profile dual-lock.


----------



## rudi0504

silverears said:


> Rudi I smell money everytime I look at your pictures.  I see a Prada bag, so money! $$$$$    That headphones looks like it say Prada also.
> 
> Your amp is a bar of gold, i see.




Thank you , I wish my amp is bar of gold like this 
Ko Jo km 01 is brass limited edition of 300 pcs 

Yes it is Prada on ear headphone cost about $ 450 usd 
I bought 2 years a go as I was in Paris , it was cheaper only $ 300 usd


----------



## rudi0504

cotnijoe said:


> Since when did Prada make headphones? Are they actually good?




Jude introduce in year 2011

I bought in Paris November 2012 , it was cheaper in Paris , cost $ 300 usd 

It is life style headphone , but the sq is very good ,rich in detail and clarity , very good bass reproduction clean and fast , very clear mid 
Luckily my friend bought first and I can tested before I bought 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/580223/does-the-devil-wear-prada-or-phiaton


----------



## rudi0504

lookingforiems said:


> Hey rudi0504 I notice your IC cable looks like some wires came out. Question: does it happen often? Does it affect SQ?




First I mark for source position 

I wrap with cloth Tape and tighten with sewing thread 
This tweak can improve the SQ too 
Many people don't believe on this tweak


----------



## fiascogarcia

iceman600 said:


> can you provide a link?


 
  
http://stores.ebay.com/audiominor/


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> here you go: this is here that I bought my 5 cm interconnect.  very good, and delivered in just few days.
> 
> They have several version: Cooper, silver, cooper+silver, 4 brain, 8 brains...




I like Forza ic 

I have the angle plug with copper like your , it is good 
Below Forza custom is better 

Please try their custom sliver and copper 8 strands with via blue connectors 
You will love more


----------



## SilverEars

uh-oh, I sense something coming up.  Clash of the titans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Rudi VS bmichels*


----------



## kh600rr

silverears said:


> uh-oh, I sense something coming up.  Clash of the titans.
> 
> *Rudi VS bmichels*



$50 on Rudi


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

silverears said:


> uh-oh, I sense something coming up.  Clash of the titans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 For the most expensive rig?  Nah, Rudi just has to plug in his Abyss headphones and its game over....
  
 But believe me, I have a huge crush on bmichels TU-05...


----------



## DMinor

buttuglyjeff said:


> For the most expensive rig?  Nah, Rudi just has to plug in his Abyss headphones and its game over....


 
  
 Wrong, actually it's game over even before the phones are plugged in.


----------



## SilverEars

dminor said:


> Wrong, actually it's game over even before the phones are plugged in.


----------



## White Lotus

Left to right:
  
 Sony XBA-H3 (Hybrid IEM)
 Dunu DN-1000 (Hybrid IEM)
 Westone UM3X (UM Re-shell)
 UM Merlin (Hybrid IEM)


----------



## thanhld93

Hi all,
I had a ipad3 at home and i gonna buy schitt lyr amp and bifrost dac and audio engine a5+ 
That mean, ipad3>cck usb dac> DAC >AMP> SPEAKERS
I DONT know about music 
Anybody help me please


----------



## H20Fidelity

white lotus said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 I do wonder if they're in order from left to right for performance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or without beating around the bush, does Dunu DN-1000 stand up to H3? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Finally pulled the trigger on the Titan.


----------



## Deterministic NL

Crap.  I recently started another thread with these pics then saw this thread.  I'm new around here.
  
 4th generation iPod modified by Red Wine Audio, iMod
  
 CMOYBB
  
 Sony MDR-V6


----------



## kh600rr

deterministic nl said:


> Crap.  I recently started another thread with these pics then saw this thread.  I'm new around here.
> 
> 4th generation iPod modified by Red Wine Audio, iMod
> 
> ...



Nice rig..


----------



## SkyBleu

sp3llv3xit said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Titan.


 
 Quality shot!
  
 Now, now, we wouldn't want your new AK120 to _just _fall off the ledge, now would we?


----------



## H20Fidelity

sp3llv3xit said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Ooooh I like these ones! the top photo reminds  me of something you'd find in the wastelands of Fallout 3. (in a good way)


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I hope it wasn't windy when you were trying to shoot that cool rig...


----------



## awry

white lotus said:


> Left to right:
> 
> Sony XBA-H3 (Hybrid IEM)
> Dunu DN-1000 (Hybrid IEM)
> ...


 
 I MIGHT be wrong but I think you're a fan of hybrids. =]


----------



## audiophile_007

edmundtyw1 said:


> Upgraded from an X3 to an X5!
> 
> IEMs : UM Miracle Universal, EX800st and a CK10


 
 Hows the Miracle with the X5? I've got the miracle myself and looking for a DAP upgrade.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sp3llv3xit said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Titan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Nice inspiration.
  
 Where did you get it?


----------



## rudi0504

silverears said:


> uh-oh, I sense something coming up.  Clash of the titans.
> 
> *Rudi VS bmichels*







kh600rr said:


> $50 on Rudi







buttuglyjeff said:


> For the most expensive rig?  Nah, Rudi just has to plug in his Abyss headphones and its game over....
> 
> But believe me, I have a huge crush on bmichels TU-05...







dminor said:


> Wrong, actually it's game over even before the phones are plugged in. :wink_face:







silverears said:


> :basshead:




Thank you all of you to put Me and Michell as game lol 

I like it very much 

Audio got No limit , No ones can win 
Above The Sky has another level of Sky 

Hahaha


----------



## DMinor

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 Love the antenna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  


rudi0504 said:


> Audio got No limit , No ones can win


 
  
 Don't fool us Rudi. We don't believe you.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

thedreamthinker said:


> Nice inspiration.
> 
> Where did you get it?


 


 Pure accident, really.  However, I've been told after it's been made that it bears an uncanny semblance to Sid of The Ice Age.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

skybleu said:


> Quality shot!
> 
> Now, now, we wouldn't want your new AK120 to _just _fall off the ledge, now would we?


 

 I'd say yes if it was the 240.

  
  


buttuglyjeff said:


> I hope it wasn't windy when you were trying to shoot that cool rig...


 

 Actually, it was, Jeff.


----------



## cj3209

- ALO/Ultrasone HFi-780 (w/*Jena* Labs 18awg copper cable)
 - AK100
 - ALO International+


----------



## singleended58

audiophile_007 said:


> Hows the Miracle with the X5? I've got the miracle myself and looking for a DAP upgrade.




UM Miracle does not match well with X5 but IE800.


----------



## yugopotamia

my 2014 portable rig.


----------



## BillsonChang007

yugopotamia said:


> my 2014 *May 2014* portable rig.


 
 Corrected.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

cj3209 said:


> - ALO/Ultrasone HFi-780 (w/*Jena* Labs 18awg copper cable)
> - AK100
> - ALO International+


 
  
  
 Oh, how do you like the new International + ?


----------



## JuzModa

singleended58 said:


> UM Miracle does not match well with X5 but IE800.


 Its doesn't match well with x5? D: like how bad. Bcos that is gonna be my rig. My universal miracles(which look like mentors) and an x5


----------



## rudi0504

My Japan portable Amps collection :

From left to right 

BISPA BSP PHPA WS > MH Audio MH -11 

In the midle :

Ko Jo KM 01 Brass 300 LE 

Ko Jo KM 01 Tsugaru Edition

Right from Ko Jo :

Mass Ko Bo 395 

Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## White Lotus

*Sony XBA-H3:*​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​


----------



## rudi0504

rudi0504 said:


> My Japan portable Amps collection :
> 
> From left to right
> 
> ...




The best SE portable Amps to drive Abyss In trem Of SQ and Power :

Wagnus Epsilon S > MH 11 > BISPA BSP PHPA WS > Ko Jo Km 01 > Mass Ko Bo 395


----------



## rudi0504

My USA Amps Collection :

From left to right :

Bottom : Pico Power 
Middle : Pico Dac Amp 
Top : Pico Slim

Bottom : The Intruder 
Middle : RS 71 B
Top : RS 71 A 

Bottom : ALO RX 3 B
Top : Jds Labs C421 

Bottom : Duet Copper 
Top : Duet Silver 

Bottom : Theorem Copper 
Top : Theorem Copper 

Hi Fi M8 I Device 



Abyss pair With One of best set Up : iPhone 4 S > CL Class Solo Original > Duet = Audiophile SQ from portable set Up


----------



## cj3209

Quote:
Originally Posted by cj3209 


- ALO/Ultrasone HFi-780 (w/Jena Labs 18awg copper cable)
- AK100
- ALO International+




Oh, how do you like the new International + ?



It's definitely an upgrade to my previous portable setup: iPod Classic/CLAS/RX MkII. More bass depth and presence. It also doubles as a decent DAC so it's useful.

I'll have more to say once I use it more. It does feel solid and it's heavier than I expected.


----------



## rudi0504

cj3209 said:


> It's definitely an upgrade to my previous portable setup: iPod Classic/CLAS/RX MkII. More bass depth and presence. It also doubles as a decent DAC so it's useful.
> 
> I'll have more to say once I use it more. It does feel solid and it's heavier than I expected.




Class solo original or Class R or Class dB ?


----------



## SkyBleu

white lotus said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*Sony XBA-H3:*[/COLOR]​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



That piano shot is worth being wallpaper material! Great shots, mate. 

How are you finding the H3's in comparison to your other IEMs? (That question has probably been asked before, but I never saw it)


----------



## cj3209

rudi0504 said:


> Class solo original or Class R or Class dB ?




Original.


----------



## cj3209

skybleu said:


> That piano shot is worth being wallpaper material! Great shots, mate.
> 
> How are you finding the H3's in comparison to your other IEMs? (That question has probably been asked before, but I never saw it)



You guys are making me want to get my photo gear out and take some shots...nice.


----------



## SkyBleu

cj3209 said:


> You guys are making me want to get my photo gear out and take some shots...nice.



I feel the same way right now. Too bad, I'm too lazy to set up a nice shot and be bothered taking out the camera at 1am here in Australia...


----------



## rudi0504

cj3209 said:


> Original.




Original is excellent , i like it very much


----------



## Jason36

Current Rig - DX50 & HD600

Don't sound too bad on high gain and volume turned up to 200+



Personally I don't think the DX50 can drive these to their full potential on its own. These will sound much better I'm sure when I've received the Algorhythm Duet


----------



## rudi0504

jason36 said:


> Current Rig - DX50 & HD600
> 
> Don't sound too bad on high gain and volume turned up to 200+
> 
> ...




You are right Jason 

Please try DX 50 line out to line In Duet , you Will Love Your Duet more


----------



## yugopotamia

hi Rudi, do you mind to give a bit of impressions about your TOTL IEM/CIEM? i like to hear the comparisons.


----------



## Jason36

rudi0504 said:


> You are right Jason
> 
> Please try DX 50 line out to line In Duet , you Will Love Your Duet more




Hi Rudi,

I'm hoping for good results with both the HD600 and my AUD-8X CIEM. I also intend to make a balanced cable for the HD600 to improve over the stock SE cable, which is way to long anyway.


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> hi Rudi, do you mind to give a bit of impressions about your TOTL IEM/CIEM? i like to hear the comparisons. :etysmile:




Now left only um miracle and tralucent 1+2 , my jh Roxanne and my 335 dw is not with me 
I will post after I get all with me


----------



## singleended58

juzmoda said:


> Its doesn't match well with x5? D: like how bad. Bcos that is gonna be my rig. My universal miracles(which look like mentors) and an x5




To my ears UM Miracle sound analytically not musically and smoothly like IE800 with X5. In other words, UM Miracle sound more in your face. I use Toxic Cable Silver Widow for UM Miracle.


----------



## JuzModa

singleended58 said:


> To my ears UM Miracle sound analytically not musically and smoothly like IE800 with X5. In other words, UM Miracle sound more in your face. I use Toxic Cable Silver Widow for UM Miracle.


But does the miracle still sound good?


----------



## maricius

I've gone over the entire portion of the CLAS thread from where the CLAS -dB is announced until the latest post but there seems to be a general lack of comparisons between the original CLAS and the -dB and impressions of the -dB in general. Can anyone here give a comparison between the original Wolfson chip and the CLAS with the AKM chip?
  
  
 Thanks everyone. I love this thread.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## maricius

Forgive the lack of a proper transport and the poor quality photos. It just so happens that my player is my camera… go figure.


----------



## esmBOS

maricius said:


> Forgive the lack of a proper transport and the poor quality photos. It just so happens that my player is my camera… go figure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DAT rig!


 
 This is what I call a RIG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great job!


----------



## indieman

Could you explain that custom made looking usb cable plugged into the cck maricius? I use a cck to, but need a usb hub in between :\


----------



## maricius

esmbos said:


> This is what I call a RIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!! It's one of those rigs I'd hesitate to bring to an airport…
  


indieman said:


> Could you explain that custom made looking usb cable plugged into the cck maricius? I use a cck to, but need a usb hub in between :\


 
  
 You're right in that it only looks custom made (I just wrapped it in electrical tape to make it look neater). It's actually a Y cable with a USB A in one end and another USB A and a Mini B coming out of it. I think it's called a "dual power USB cable."
  

  
  
 I saw the idea on a thread somewhere here but the head-fier was using the power bank for cleaner energy but I got the idea to make it my USB powered DAC into a portable DAC. Luckily I remembered I saw something similar to what he was using at home and voila. I believe they sell tons of these in amazon.


----------



## rudi0504

MH 11 best pair With Close headphone like Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium

Source : AK 240 i turn The volume to 65
Amp : MH Audio MH -11
Headphone : Ultrasone E. D 8 Rithenium recable With Whiplash Hybrid Twag / Twcu
Cable : mini to kini DIY
Music file : DSD , WAV , AIFF , FLAC Hi Res

My Imoression :

High : Smooth With rich In. Detail
Mid : thick and analog sounding mid
Bass : very Deep bass and clean In detail
Separation : very Good For Close headphone
Soundstage : Wide With very Good Depth For Close headphone

Overall :

This MH 11 is very Good to drive Ultrasone ED 8 Ruthenium
ED 8 Ruthenium bass is big , With MH 11 can has controlled bass thats not so big , sometimes Boomy For certain OF music .
IMO


----------



## Joe-Siow

singleended58 said:


> To my ears UM Miracle sound analytically not musically and smoothly like IE800 with X5. In other words, UM Miracle sound more in your face. I use Toxic Cable Silver Widow for UM Miracle.


 
  


juzmoda said:


> But does the miracle still sound good?


 
  
 Have had my Miracle for 29 months, and it has become my reference IEM.
 I still love it and it's seeing more time despite me getting a Rooth LSX5.
  
 I'll say that it's slightly laidback and very smooth to me, balanced sounding with details forthcoming, but never quite in my face.
 I'm also using it with a Silver Widow and DX100.


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> Now left only um miracle and tralucent 1+2 , my jh Roxanne and my 335 dw is not with me
> I will post after I get all with me


 

 I'll just wait


----------



## yugopotamia

joe-siow said:


> Have had my Miracle for 29 months, and it has become my reference IEM.
> I still love it and it's seeing more time despite me getting a Rooth LSX5.
> 
> I'll say that it's slightly laidback and very smooth to me, balanced sounding with details forthcoming, but never quite in my face.
> I'm also using it with a Silver Widow and DX100.


 

 miracle, i like the treble and bass a lot. what i doesn't really like is the imaging. it kinda not accurate in defining the position.


----------



## rudi0504

I've gone over the entire portion of the CLAS thread from where the CLAS -dB is announced until the latest post but there seems to be a general lack of comparisons between the original CLAS and the -dB and impressions of the -dB in general. Can anyone here give a comparison between the original Wolfson chip and the CLAS with the AKM chip?


Thanks everyone. I love this thread. 

Class Solo Original : 
High : more presence than Class DB , faster Speed and very good clarity 
Mid : Slightly forward , better clarity and better pronounce
Bass : very Good bass impact , better bass Speed and faster than Class DB 
Separation : very Good separation 
Soundstage : Wide With very Good Depth 
Power : has more Power full than Class DB 

Class dB 2,00 VRms Version:
High : is smoother with very good clarity , class original more presence 
Mid : sweeter mid , but Class Original more pronounce 
Bass : very good , but Class Solo has better bass speed , class solo original more to mid bass 
Separation : very good , it is better than class original solo 
soundstage : wider but Jess depth than class solo original 

For hard to drive headphone : 
Class original is more shining because has faster speed and bigger power 

Minus : only Single Ended 

For iems and easy to drive headphone : 
Class DB 2,00 VRms is better , SQ is smoother 

Plus : can use full balance set up 

IMO


----------



## awry

white lotus said:


> *Sony XBA-H3:*​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​


 
 Wow. Very very nice pics man.


----------



## doublea71

X5 + Miracle did not wow me. It's certainly better than my J3, but not an optimal match (firmware 1.0 from the tour). I wanted to be blown away, but alas, I wasn't. Has anybody tried the ZX-1 with the Miracle? Anyways, so as to get back on track, here's a long-in-the-tooth J3 being looked down upon by the Miracles, keeping their distance, sort of like a really attractive girl who is stuck with a putz and doesn't want anybody to think they're actually a couple hahaha


----------



## kh600rr

doublea71 said:


> X5 + Miracle did not wow me. It's certainly better than my J3, but not an optimal match (firmware 1.0 from the tour). I wanted to be blown away, but alas, I wasn't. Has anybody tried the ZX-1 with the Miracle? Anyways, so as to get back on track, here's a long-in-the-tooth J3 being looked down upon by the Miracles, keeping their distance, sort of like a really attractive girl who is stuck with a putz and doesn't want anybody to think they're actually a couple hahaha



LOL, poor J3


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> I've gone over the entire portion of the CLAS thread from where the CLAS -dB is announced until the latest post but there seems to be a general lack of comparisons between the original CLAS and the -dB and impressions of the -dB in general. Can anyone here give a comparison between the original Wolfson chip and the CLAS with the AKM chip?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. I love this thread.
> ...


 
  
 That's great!! Thanks Rudi!!! I guess I'm going with the -dB then. I was hoping that the -dB would be an evident upgrade from the original but I guess it's all a matter of preference now.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sp3llv3xit said:


> Pure accident, really.  However, I've been told after it's been made that it bears an uncanny semblance to Sid of The Ice Age.


 
  

 ...there could be some truth to that....
  
 ...i'll continue looking for inspirations for a custom stand


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

maricius said:


> Forgive the lack of a proper transport and the poor quality photos. It just so happens that my player is my camera… go figure.


 

 That amp/DAC-thing looks like a pipebomb.


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## luckyshot

Recent purchased and setup, Westone ES5 SMOKED! with ALO Audio SXC24 cables, Shure SE 846 with Moon Audio silver dragon cable! Gear is ipod classic 7g according to package and Fostex hp1. Waiting on ALO Audio
Sxc24 ipod to USB short cable which arrives this Friday !! The sound is extremely good. Trying to cook it in though


----------



## luckyshot

Here's one more.


----------



## SilverEars

What other external DACs are there for the classic?


----------



## CJG888

Sony PHA-1 is good value (about RMB 1,500 / USD 250 here in China).


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Blackberry Z10 with FLAC 16bit
 +Sony MDR-710


----------



## kh600rr

audiobreeder said:


> Blackberry Z10 with FLAC 16bit
> +Sony MDR-710


 Sweet rig my man...


----------



## singleended58

juzmoda said:


> But does the miracle still sound good?




Yes, I agree the best of UM Miracle is a detail midrange and punchy bass.


----------



## maricius

tom yum goong said:


> That amp/DAC-thing looks like a pipebomb.


 
  
 Thank you


----------



## SkyBleu

maricius said:


> Thank you



Only an audiophile would appreciate the fact that his setup resembles explosives.


----------



## SilverEars

skybleu said:


> Only an audiophile would appreciate the fact that his setup resembles explosives.


 
 looks like explosives = up to snuff(audiophile level rig)


----------



## SkyBleu

silverears said:


> looks like explosives = up to snuff(audiophile level rig)



Correct!
Get called over by security at the airport for suspicion of carrying a bomb = 100 points.


----------



## maricius

skybleu said:


> Only an audiophile would appreciate the fact that his setup resembles explosives.


 
  


silverears said:


> looks like explosives = up to snuff(audiophile level rig)


 
  
 I guess you could say… my rig is the bomb… literally. Although, in terms of quality, my pipe bomb still isn't at the level of a… C4… you know… Colorfly… 
  
 Sorry guys… couldn't resist


----------



## alpha421

cj3209 said:


> - ALO/Ultrasone HFi-780 (w/*Jena* Labs 18awg copper cable)
> - AK100
> - ALO International+


 

 Damn, I miss that can.  It's one of the only few I wished I never sold.


----------



## maricius

silverears said:


> What other external DACs are there for the classic?


 
  
 Uhmm…
  
 Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo -dB
 Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo -R
 Cypher Labs Theorem
 The many Venturecraft iDevice DACs
 http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/gdx.php
 Centrance M8
 ADL X1
 V-Moda Vamp Verza
 Sony PHA-1
 Sony PHA-2
  
 That's all I can think of. I think all the others require the iTouch/iPhone generation of equipment and a CCK so not necessarily true iDevice DACs.


----------



## White Lotus

None of which work with RockBox, sadly 
  
 (Or rather, RockBox doesn't work with THEM.)


----------



## lin0003

I'm suprised there's been almost no DX90 rigs so far.


----------



## BucketInABucket

lin0003 said:


> I'm suprised there's been almost no DX90 rigs so far.


 
 Why not add your one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (unless you posted it already).


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> I'm suprised there's been almost no DX90 rigs so far.


 
 Wait a little... The majority of us just bought the X5... Give them a rest


----------



## stuartfang

Sony Walkman NWZ-X1060BI + Sony MDR-EX1000 w/ PlusSound Exo Series Custom Cable


----------



## Jason36

Duet amp arrived this morning 





Initial impressions are a definite improvement over the DX50 on board amp!!


----------



## JoeDoe

stuartfang said:


> Sony Walkman NWZ-X1060BI + Sony MDR-EX1000 w/ PlusSound Exo Series Custom Cable




Purdy!


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## fiascogarcia

maricius said:


>


 
  
  


rudi0504 said:


> I've gone over the entire portion of the CLAS thread from where the CLAS -dB is announced until the latest post but there seems to be a general lack of comparisons between the original CLAS and the -dB and impressions of the -dB in general. Can anyone here give a comparison between the original Wolfson chip and the CLAS with the AKM chip?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. I love this thread.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the feedback on this!  I've been using my original CLAS for so long and have been so happy with it, I only recently started wondering about getting the newer model or a new DAP.  Seems like I'm good for a while longer!


----------



## rudi0504

fiascogarcia said:


> Thanks for the feedback on this!  I've been using my original CLAS for so long and have been so happy with it, I only recently started wondering about getting the newer model or a new DAP.  Seems like I'm good for a while longer!




You are welcome 

Please keep Your Class original , their SQ can Last forever


----------



## rudi0504

Better to late than nothing , This afternoon i Bought My LCD X from our local Audeze Dealer .
Before was loaner from My Friend during he traveling

Out The box LCD X


----------



## AnakChan

Audio Heaven. RIght now I'm wondering if a portable rig could get better than this??
  
 AK240 + Tralucent Uber + Ref1 :-


----------



## H20Fidelity

Mighty nice show Anakchan.


----------



## singleended58

billsonchang007 said:


> Wait a little... The majority of us just bought the X5... Give them a rest




Agreed. I am looking and waiting for DX90 available on sale right now. So far I can see in Amazon has a few one for sale but it costs more than basic sale price of $419.


----------



## MrFaust

Just wanted to show off my new UE 900s' (yes 900s - the new version) I'm not use to the over-the-ear style of iems and I will admit that learning how to get these babies properly seated is a bit frustrating but I'm starting to get the hang of it. Contemplating getting a pair of Grado GR-10's to try out and which ever I like more stays 
 I'm still waiting on my FiiO E18 to show up hopefully today. And I'm still trying to decide on which player to use also to root or not.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Audio Heaven. RIght now I'm wondering if a portable rig could get better than this??
> 
> AK240 + Tralucent Uber + Ref1 :-




Wow UBER can use With Ref 1
Who can compete With Goliath In portable rigs


----------



## phillyd

rudi0504 said:


> Better to late than nothing , This afternoon i Bought My LCD X from our local Audeze Dealer .
> Before was loaner from My Friend during he traveling
> 
> Out The box LCD X
> ...




That's a sight to behold. I'd love to photograph a pair of those. I'll probably end up with LCD-2's by the end of the year myself. I wish they had an all-black version.

They released the XC in a blacked out version which is pretty cool.
http://www.audeze.com/about-audeze/blog/barton-perreira-audeze-and-london-bridge-trading-company-collaboration


----------



## FangJoker

anakchan said:


> Audio Heaven. RIght now I'm wondering if a portable rig could get better than this??
> 
> AK240 + Tralucent Uber + Ref1 :-


 
  
  
 Now that's downright cruel showing that off!  Only thing missing is a HUGO.  I'm going to sit in a corner and cry now. lol


----------



## zachchen1996

vegasf1 said:


> Now that's downright cruel showing that off!  Only thing missing is a HUGO.  I'm going to sit in a corner and cry now. lol


 

  I know how you feel, I'm _still_ trying to find a used HUGO up for sale, but can't seem to find any.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> Audio Heaven. RIght now I'm wondering if a portable rig could get better than this??
> 
> AK240 + Tralucent Uber + Ref1 :-


 
  
 Congratulation *AnakChan*.  
  
 - Are you using the *Balanced plug* ?  If not, do you expect an additional SQ increase using balanced HO of the AK240 ? 
  
 - Do you believe that  AK240>*HUGO*>Ref1  could bring also another SQ upgrade compared to your lovely set-up ?


----------



## aLm0sT




----------



## lookingforIEMs

mrfaust said:


> Just wanted to show off my new UE 900s' (yes 900s - the new version) I'm not use to the over-the-ear style of iems and I will admit that learning how to get these babies properly seated is a bit frustrating but I'm starting to get the hang of it. Contemplating getting a pair of Grado GR-10's to try out and which ever I like more stays
> I'm still waiting on my FiiO E18 to show up hopefully today. And I'm still trying to decide on which player to use also to root or not.





Cool! We have the same case! However j have a question. How are you gonna attach the E18 to your phone in that behemoth of a case???


----------



## MrFaust

lookingforiems said:


> Cool! We have the same case! However j have a question. How are you gonna attach the E18 to your phone in that behemoth of a case???


 
 Yeah I'm curious about that part myself. We'll see once it gets here. I like this case, but it is a junk catcher. All the nooks and crannies in the case catch dirt and crap. My phone never got dirty when it was without a case.


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> Congratulation *AnakChan*.
> 
> - Are you using the *Balanced plug* ?  If not, do you expect an additional SQ increase using balanced HO of the AK240 ?
> 
> - Do you believe that  AK240>*HUGO*>Ref1  could bring also another SQ upgrade compared to your lovely set-up ?


 
  
 None of what you see in the pix belongs to me except for the Uber cable. The AK240 is a Team Tokyo loaner making its rounds whilst the Tralucent Ref1 is also just a demo/loaner I got last night. The Uber is mine though from a purchase last year.
  
 I don't have access to a Hugo so sadly I can't say.  I only spent 15 min with the Hugo 3 months back at a show so it won't be fair for me to make any speculative comments on this kind of pairing.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Ooooh.... man, how I adore this walkman. The touchscreen, sound, built in noise cancelling and most important that granite body finish.
 BTW, those cables look nice dude!
 Quote:


stuartfang said:


> Sony Walkman NWZ-X1060BI + Sony MDR-EX1000 w/ PlusSound Exo Series Custom Cable


 
  
 Wow do they look sweet. Enjoy your new headphones!


rudi0504 said:


> Better to late than nothing , This afternoon i Bought My LCD X from our local Audeze Dealer .
> Before was loaner from My Friend during he traveling
> 
> Out The box LCD X


 
  
 Thanks dude. Going retro now. I havent used the MDR-710 in a long time and was pretty suprised by the vibration of the earpads as the bass was playing. I never noticed that effect before in a headphone, maybe because I dont have many on-ear type of headphones.
  
 Also I'm quite impressed with the Blackberry OS. Not at all laggy. I actually prefer it both IOS and android. Although the blackberry app store doesnt have as many apps as the either two, I feel it not being congested in terms of the amount of software added onto both apple and android products. If i can figure out a way to play itunes movies in blackberry, my ipod touch and old iphone will see its way out!


kh600rr said:


> Sweet rig my man...


----------



## yugopotamia

sory OOT


----------



## BillsonChang007

That crispy sound when it crushed into pieces


----------



## Barra

If anyone is interested, I just posted a TOTL HP shootout review.
  
*This was the lineup*:
  
*Desktop Chain*:
High Res Music  > Mac Mini > USB > OffRamp 5  > HDMI > PWDmkII > Eddie Current Zana Deux / Violectric HPA V200 > Single Ended > Headphones
  
*Headphone Lineup*:
OPPO PM-1, HD800, LCD2.2, T1, HE500, Fostex TH900, HD650, HD600
  
*DAPs*:
DX90, X5
  
 The link is:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717989/totl-hp-shootout-oppo-pm-1-hd800-lcd2-2-t1-he500-fostex-th900-hd650-hd600


----------



## DR650SE

Tonight's rig for me:
5.5G iMod and Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII pumping DT 880 250ohm Premiums. Using a solid silver LOD. There are no DC blocking caps anywhere in the setup. 

Just pure music. 











Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Graham

Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g.
 Silver Leopard.
 Graham Slee Voyager.
 Sennheiser HD25.1.II Adidas Original.


----------



## rudi0504

I want share my ak 100 Japan Gold edition


----------



## lookingforIEMs

rudi0504 said:


> I want share my ak 100 Japan Gold edition




Congrats rudi! When I demoed them they were miles ahead of original AK100! How does it stack up against AK240 though?


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g.
> Silver Leopard.
> Graham Slee Voyager.
> Sennheiser HD25.1.II Adidas Original.




Looks great Paul 
Welcome back Paul , I miss your post


----------



## rudi0504

lookingforiems said:


> Congrats rudi! When I demoed them they were miles ahead of original AK100! How does it stack up against AK240 though?




Thank you 
I love ak 100 more than ak 120
In my opinion ak 240 is an upgrade from ak 100 than from ak 120 

Ak 240 is much better in detail , clarity and wider soundstage , Better separation 
Ak 240 has balance out and can play Native DSD 

For daily use in my bag I use ak 100 or ak 120 , it is seldom use ak 240 and put in my bag , it is to expensive if I have lost


----------



## SilverEars

this is rudi's room


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> Looks great Paul
> Welcome back Paul , I miss your post


 
  
 Thank you Rudi!
 Ive been about just not as active.
 I don't have anything new to post until I pay back what I owe to a fellow headfi'er that Ive kept waiting way too long.
 Once thats done, Im after a few things - iBasso DX50 or DX90, iPod Classic 7g, Some DT1350's and a new amp.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you LOL hahaha


----------



## Berkovajazz

UE5 EB with a new Copper Cable. They are very good IEMs with this cable.


----------



## cj3209

My prior portable rig:
 * ALO/Ultrasone HFi-780 (w/*Jena* Labs 18awg copper cable)
* CLAS (1st Gen)
 * ALO RX MkII
 * iPod Classic (7th Gen. 160 GB)
  
 Still a very good sounding rig...
  
 Cheers,
 CJ


----------



## Andy Andy

Source : Ipod Touch 4G
 LOD : Cypher Labs'
 Transport : Cypher Labs Solo -db
 Coax : DIY Silver TAG with Canare Termination
 DAC/AMP : Chord Hugo
 Cable : SXC 24
 IEM : Fitear ToGo 334
 TIps : Comply T400
  
 I have to say that this combination far surpassed what i had previously thought possible on a portable rig. The sound coming out from such a small device, Hugo, is simply astounding and exemplary. Chord has just made to the list of one of my most respectable audio company in the world. This combination easily blow anything around its price range right out of water, yes even some desktop rigs, imo. This is now my travel companion to everywhere I go, its kinda big and heavy but the pure bliss of eargasm is well worth the neck pain


----------



## kkcc

My lazy Saturday favorites:


----------



## NZtechfreak

barra said:


> If anyone is interested, I just posted a TOTL HP shootout review.
> 
> *This was the lineup*:
> 
> ...




You lost me early I'm afraid, for my ears and tastes the LCD 2 is probably the most overrated headphone in existence. Thanks for the write-up though, a lot of effort put in.


----------



## DomieMic65

OK transportable....!!!!!


----------



## fiascogarcia

lookingforiems said:


> Congrats rudi! When I demoed them they were miles ahead of original AK100! How does it stack up against AK240 though?


 
 What is the difference?  Are there hardware or software mods?  Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

andy andy said:


> Source : Ipod Touch 4G
> LOD : Cypher Labs'
> Transport : Cypher Labs Solo -db
> Coax : DIY Silver TAG with Canare Termination
> ...


 
 How does the CLAS act as a transport?  Does it just facilitate the Apple connection to the Hugo?


----------



## Andy Andy

fiascogarcia said:


> How does the CLAS act as a transport?  Does it just facilitate the Apple connection to the Hugo?


 
 CLAS acts only as to provide a clean high quality signal from the iPod. Its dac is then being bypassed by Hugo's, so the sound is pure Hugo. Ipod and CLAS only act as storage and transport respectively


----------



## cruzmiguel




----------



## rudi0504

fiascogarcia said:


> What is the difference?  Are there hardware or software mods?  Thanks.




AK 100 Gold japan Edition SQ overall better separation , better clarity and detail 

This is Stock AK 100 Gold japan , No modification 

IMO


----------



## lookingforIEMs

fiascogarcia said:


> What is the difference?  Are there hardware or software mods?  Thanks.





IMHO, I have no idea haha..... but I'm guessing they removed those awful 20+ohm outputs cos they didn't screw up the FR of my ciem. It was actually quite impromptu. I was meeting a friend then he was introducing me to all the stuff he was selling. Then he pulled out a gold AK100 and I was like WHAT IS THAT.... then I had to give it back cos it cost 600+ second hand and I only had 400 that day. Ended up owning X5 but I still feel if I had that little more money I would have bought the gold AK100. Sounds better and has better UI.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Is the gold AK100 a mk2?


----------



## calipilot227

cruzmiguel said:


>


 
 How's the Gi2?


----------



## SkyBleu

calipilot227 said:


> How's the Gi2?



Ooooh, so that's what it was. What are they?


----------



## kh600rr

calipilot227 said:


> How's the Gi2?



And what's the giant silver tea pot looking thingy??


----------



## cruzmiguel

calipilot227 said:


> How's the Gi2?


 
 working flawlessly after the upgrade.. 
  
   
  
 Quote:


skybleu said:


> Ooooh, so that's what it was. What are they?


 
 its a vaping device, nothing audio related but i like enjoying both at the same time.
  
   
  
 Quote:


kh600rr said:


> And what's the giant silver tea pot looking thingy??


 
 the silver thingy on top is an atomizer for vaping. again its nothing related to the rig..


----------



## SkyBleu

cruzmiguel said:


> working flawlessly after the upgrade..
> 
> its a vaping device, nothing audio related but i like enjoying both at the same time.
> 
> the silver thingy on top is an atomizer for vaping. again its nothing related to the rig..



Ohh I see. Thanks, mate.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

buttuglyjeff said:


> Is the gold AK100 a mk2?




It's not. I believe it's based off the mk1


----------



## SilverEars

lookingforiems said:


> It's not. I believe it's based off the mk1


 
 I don't think the mk1's high output impedance is really much of an issue if you are going to amp it, which I think Rudi usually does looking at his stacks.  The amps are high impedance input, and low impedance output, and besides Rudi's rigs are high impedance phones so sonic quality should not be at a loss.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

silverears said:


> I don't think the mk1's high output impedance is really much of an issue if you are going to amp it, which I think Rudi usually does looking at his stacks.  The amps are high impedance input, and low impedance output, and besides Rudi's rigs are high impedance phones so sonic quality should not be at a loss.





I use CIEM, have no use for amp. Rather spend on something else. The Mk1's output impedance problem is bad for ppl like me who have no use for external amp. Besides, if I'd spend that much money on a player, I'd rather not spend more on an amp that I would only use with the AK100 ( since I'm just using ciem ). That makes it a useless stack IMHO. That's why I don't like the mk1. Then again other ppl use it for full sized HPs so ymmv. It's all personal opinion and predicament.


----------



## SilverEars

lookingforiems said:


> I use CIEM, have no use for amp. Rather spend on something else. The Mk1's output impedance problem is bad for ppl like me who have no use for external amp. Besides, if I'd spend that much money on a player, I'd rather not spend more on an amp that I would only use with the AK100 ( since I'm just using ciem ). That makes it a useless stack IMHO. That's why I don't like the mk1. Then again other ppl use it for full sized HPs so ymmv. It's all personal opinion and predicament.


 
 Yes, for CIEMs there should be no motivation for external amp, but Mk1 is not helping with it's output impedance.  I'm guessing the design was originally for higher impedance and high sensitivity(there can't be that much juice given the size) headphones, which was a poor design choice as a portable player that is suppose to cater to audiophile market.  Weak amp, high output impedance, what are you suppose to use it with, if you are not amping?  Not the best design choices.


----------



## lin0003

silverears said:


> Yes, for CIEMs there should be no motivation for external amp, but Mk1 is not helping with it's output impedance.  I'm guessing the design was originally for higher impedance and high sensitivity(there can't be that much juice given the size) headphones, which was a poor design choice as a portable player that is suppose to cater to audiophile market.  Weak amp, high output impedance, what are you suppose to use it with, if you are not amping?  Not the best design choices.


 
 And no line out lol.


----------



## blessedangel

Hey guys..... Sooooo, this is my daily portable build :3
  
*Galaxy S2---* (older phone, now only used strictly for music playback w/ 64gb sd card)
*Fiio E11 Headphone Amplifier--* Love it toooo death!!!!!!
*Pyle Home Dac/Amp (** Rebranded Fiio E7)*--- I Never use this thing...only when my batteries run out of my E11 
*4 Strips of Velcro----* (DOES WONDERS!!!!! Holds tight, and dont need those damn bracelet thingies...)
*Sennheiser HD 280's*--- All I need to block out the world :3


----------



## JoeDoe

blessedangel said:


> Hey guys..... Sooooo, this is my daily portable build :3
> 
> *Galaxy S2---* (older phone, now only used strictly for music playback w/ 64gb sd card)
> *Fiio E11 Headphone Amplifier--* Love it toooo death!!!!!!
> ...


 
 I'd be interested to see what you'd think if you upgraded your headphones....


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## White Lotus

^^ Nice!
  
 I actually disagree, I think often custom IEMs actually need an amp (depending on the source, of course).
  
 If I use my iPod classic or Galaxy S4 straight into my Ciems, it's a 4-8ohm output impedance.
  
 If I pipe either ource into a low output-impedance amp, the sound is much more accurate, and not being affected by OI.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

white lotus said:


> ^^ Nice!
> 
> I actually disagree, I think often custom IEMs actually need an amp (depending on the source, of course).
> 
> ...





I agree. In those cases, it is needed. But with a dedicated DAP, I believe it's stupid to need an amp to drive iems


----------



## White Lotus

lookingforiems said:


> I agree. In those cases, it is needed. But with a dedicated DAP, I believe it's stupid to need an amp to drive iems


 
  
 It's pretty crazy mate!


----------



## indieman

joedoe said:


> I'd be interested to see what you'd think if you upgraded your headphones....


 
  
  


h20fidelity said:


>


 
  
 H20, sell your headphones to blessedangel! Lol


----------



## blessedangel

I like my headphones lol.... But...What would you consider (*I need something that blocks out alot of noise too!!!)??? 
  
 *Edit*- I already have the SRH 440's


----------



## tracyca

My Sunday rig!


----------



## tracyca

Cypher labs stack solo db and duet with ASG-2 dhc silver Litz cable hevan!


----------



## tracyca

Dx90 pico slim westone 4r not so bad!


----------



## tracyca

Ipad mini retina jds labs C5D ASG-2 spotfly streaming got me dreaming!


----------



## tracyca

Oohhh weee what's this!


----------



## tracyca

Thank you Rudi! Cypher labs stack is all that! I don't think it can get better! Sounds great with Idevice or note 3!


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## kh600rr

great pic's,I really like the background on the top one.


----------



## Arty McGhee

some of my stuff
  
 x3 and e11 recabled atm50

  
 colorfly and cri cri and pistons daily driver

  

  
 and for the bike


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Real Привет-Fi rig


----------



## lookingforIEMs

aleksandrovich said:


> Real Привет-Fi rig





WTH is that..... Russian AK240?



Haha


----------



## Cotnijoe

A volt meter you DIYed to turn into an MP3 player? or just a joke? o.o
  
 seems legit tho


----------



## Nanatin

aleksandrovich said:


> Real Привет-Fi rig




Holy sh!t, tell us more about this pleaseee


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Just wanted to share this really cool shot of my Ciems. Was plugged into my X5.



Btw the "beat this" was actually a snapchat reply to a friend who showed off his beats


----------



## zeppu08

lookingforiems said:


> Just wanted to share this really cool shot of my Ciems. Was plugged into my X5.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw the "beat this" was actually a snapchat reply to a friend who showed off his beats




What ciems are this? Looks great..


----------



## Aleksandrovich

nanatin said:


> Holy sh!t, tell us more about this pleaseee



Its absolutely confidencial information, it is a test unit. I can show only a photo. XD


----------



## lookingforIEMs

zeppu08 said:


> What ciems are this? Looks great..






A one off ciem. A guy I knew wanted to create his ciem brand but stopped at the first batch of demoes due to communication problems with the ciem factory. These are the remnants of that. It's called the Tritus. I actually wanted a grander design but alas, we all have our budgets.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Finally received my plussound SPC cables today...... look and feel amazing! Sound wise...... I literally hear stuff I didn't before. I do regret spending so much tho...... saving up for another iem would have made a much better sound sig change..... but oh well you win some you lose some, and I'm great I've gained this cable.




The cable compared to my pinkie. These cables are monstrous. Period.


----------



## Jason36

Mixing it up a bit today....listening to my IPC 160Gb connected to my Duet.


----------



## angelo898

lookingforiems said:


> Finally received my plussound SPC cables today...... look and feel amazing! Sound wise...... I literally hear stuff I didn't before. I do regret spending so much tho...... saving up for another iem would have made a much better sound sig change..... but oh well you win some you lose some, and I'm great I've gained this cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 hows your first pair of customs?


----------



## zeppu08

jason36 said:


> Mixing it up a bit today....listening to my IPC 160Gb connected to my Duet.




And the winner is?


----------



## Jason36

zeppu08 said:


> And the winner is?



I like both for their own reasons to be honest......

iPod Classic is 160GB so I can get pretty much get all my music on to this. Battery life is good and it sounds a lot better via line out with the Duet amp.

The DX50 is a great player with the ability to play HiRes files (not that I can really hear much difference over CD quality Apple Lossless). The DX5o will accept a wider variety of file types and sounds good as a stand alone DAP although I find that amping improves the sound, especially with my HD600. I have notices that the DX50 has a more solid sound.....there seems to be a stronger Bass presence overall (a more meatier sound). The downside of the DX50 is storage capacity (I only have a 32GB card at the moment)....I may upgrade to a 128Gb in the near future.

I'm actually just in the process of buying a CLAS -DB to add to the Duet for use with my iPod / iPhone and iPad and this will more than likely become transportable system for use at home and the office. The DX50 will then be more of a portable out and about source for use with my CIEM's


----------



## Cotnijoe

Recently decided to downsize the portable rig. No more rubber bands and stacks for me! Pretty happy with the results!


----------



## White Lotus

> The DX5o will accept a wider variety of file types


 
  
 Putting Rockbox on that iPod will fix this..


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

cotnijoe said:


> Recently decided to downsize the portable rig. No more rubber bands and stacks for me! Pretty happy with the results!


----------



## Jason36

white lotus said:


> Putting Rockbox on that iPod will fix this..
> 
> :wink_face:


I didn't think Rockbox was comparable with 6th Generation iPod's?


----------



## Nanatin

aleksandrovich said:


> Its absolutely confidencial information, it is a test unit. I can show only a photo. XD



Oh man, looks real promising though. Hope to see future updates


----------



## White Lotus

jason36 said:


> I didn't think Rockbox was comparable with 6th Generation iPod's?


 
  
 Nope - works just fine!
  
 More info in this thread;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/532426/ipod-classic-rockbox-its-happening


----------



## Jason36

white lotus said:


> Nope - works just fine!
> 
> More info in this thread;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/532426/ipod-classic-rockbox-its-happening


Cheers Mate


----------



## lookingforIEMs

angelo898 said:


> hows your first pair of customs?







At first, it was quite questionable. It was a love hate relationship. Comfort, isolation and just plain swag and a few goosebumps moments - stacked up against really muddy sound...( before buying I demoed it with SPC cable. I didn't manage to get one. Due to some circumstances, I ended up with a copper cable which changed the entire sound ) 




Now with the new cable though........... I couldn't stop listening and the "just one more song" syndrome kicks in. I don't wanna offend anyone but unfortunately id have to say this pairing rivals SD3 with stock cable. Only huge diff is that with SD3, the vocals and background is extremely contrasted. Not so much with this pairing





But on the whole, as a ciem, pretty satisfying, although my next iem will be SD3 and the one after that is most likely a TOTL universal. Things do change though and I might be wrong about my plans.


----------



## angelo898

lookingforiems said:


> At first, it was quite questionable. It was a love hate relationship. Comfort, isolation and just plain swag and a few goosebumps moments - stacked up against really muddy sound...( before buying I demoed it with SPC cable. I didn't manage to get one. Due to some circumstances, I ended up with a copper cable which changed the entire sound )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems like you're really happy with these ciems, good for you


----------



## rudi0504

Today I have the chance to hear ALO International + 

The different between ALO International and International +

International + :
DAC Is IDevice like iPhone 5 s and IPad Air ready for use 

The physik is lighter 

Can be charge with micro USB .

My short impression :

High : more detail , better clarity 
Mid : more clear and better pronounce 
Bass : has better bass detail , but not as deep as Imternational
Separation : better than international 
Soundstage : wider , the depth International is better 

Overall : SQ has improvement in detail and clarity , wider soundstage , I remember sound character like my Duet , Duet has more balance 

IMO


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

white lotus said:


> Nope - works just fine!
> 
> More info in this thread;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/532426/ipod-classic-rockbox-its-happening


 
  
 But, a rockboxed iPod wont connect with any Cypher Labs products.  Of course, its easy to un-rockbox....


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Today I have the chance to hear ALO International +
> 
> The different between ALO International and International +
> 
> International + :


 
  
 Decisions decisions decisions....


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Decisions decisions decisions....




Decision the color or the SQ Jeff?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Decision the color or the SQ Jeff?


 
  
 Both....
  
 I'm glad it still works with the CCK, even at a limit of 24/96...


----------



## kh600rr

I'll give $100 to charity,if Rudi can make it, an entire week, without buying a piece of audio equipment.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Both....
> 
> I'm glad it still works with the CCK, even at a limit of 24/96...




This is the reason I have tried , because of new feature , that can run IDevice use CCK 




kh600rr said:


> I'll give $100 to charity,if Rudi can make it, an entire week, without buying a piece of audio equipment.




I have not bought international + yesterday , just only tried my friends international +
Now you can your $ 100 to charity


----------



## ahmadmfz

DX50 // SM64


----------



## H20Fidelity

ahmadmfz said:


> DX50 // SM64


 

 ^ That looks great!


----------



## clubberkamar

^ yes, that looks awesome! now i want. much want!


----------



## mcluzar

Astell&Kern AK100MkII & Fitear Parterre


----------



## spurxiii

Finally I get to use the balance out of the PB2


----------



## hemtmaker

My portable rig:

Stock Ak120 Titan;
Silver Dragon V1 SE interconnect;
SR71B balance out;
Silver Dragon V1 cable;
Shure 846;
Comply tips P series 

+ Pelican 1120 case


----------



## nc8000

My travelling rig all packed up. 

SR71-B, DX90, JH13, all cables TWau Reference and a credit card sized microSD holder for 8 cards. All packed in a Peli1030 case.


----------



## esmBOS

hemtmaker said:


> My stock rig:
> 
> Stick Ak120;
> Silver Dragon V1 SE interconnect;
> ...


 
 Slick rig is sick and slick!


----------



## White Lotus

nc8000 said:


> My travelling rig all packed up.
> 
> SR71-B, DX90, JH13, all cables TWau Reference and a credit card sized microSD holder for 8 cards. All packed in a Peli1030 case.


 
  
 Is that a Pelican?


----------



## nc8000

Yep Pelican Peli1030


----------



## White Lotus

That is a great setup.
  
 Well done! 
  
 Does it come with you everywhere?


----------



## nc8000

It's my transportable rig. It goes in my luggage for use in the hotel room etc. (I travel over 100 nights a year with work) and increasingly also for use at home in place of my main rig (with my full size phones). On the go I use iPhone5S with Etymotics HF2.


----------



## KT66




----------



## esmBOS

End game rig:


 mpio FL100>Sony MDR-CD380


----------



## Paul Graham

Has anyone got the following?
  
 Beyerdynamic DT1350 ( Single Ended or Balanced )
 iBasso DX50
 iBasso Boomslang DB2
 iBasso Pelican PB2
  
 Im looking at getting the DT1350 and DX50 ASAP and would be nice to see some pics of the possible rigs from the above list and your impressions.
  
 Any help would be cool, PICS please lol!
  
 P.S.
  
 If any of you own the DX50 and a Graham Slee Voyager, Could you throw a few pics of that rig up please, As its another rig I'll have once I have the DX50.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

esmbos said:


> End game rig:
> 
> 
> mpio FL100>Sony MDR-CD380


 
 That MP3-player has a whooping storage capacity of up to 256 MB!
 The end game rig to end all end game rigs.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

hemtmaker said:


> My portable rig:
> 
> Stock Ak120 Titan;
> Silver Dragon V1 SE interconnect;
> ...


looks exactly like a padded pistol case lol. I'm going to get a case kind of like that for my setup... I think. Don't know yet. The thing is, what most consider a home headphone system, I'll carry around and wear. Headphones that are 2 pounds? Awesome!!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

tom yum goong said:


> That MP3-player has a whooping storage capacity of up to 256 MB!
> 
> The end game rig to end all end game rigs.


holy crap! You could fit 2 lossless songs on there! Or a few hundred 64kbps Songs!!... Lol


----------



## kh600rr

dischorddubstep said:


> looks exactly like a padded pistol case lol. I'm going to get a case kind of like that for my setup... I think. Don't know yet. The thing is, what most consider a home headphone system, I'll carry around and wear. Headphones that are 2 pounds? Awesome!!



Great case..


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

kh600rr said:


> Great case..


what's it like in Texas Florida?


----------



## kh600rr

dischorddubstep said:


> what's it like in Texas Florida?



Well it's like 90 and humid today in FL. I'll be in Texas Monday, where it will be 90 and humid. So HOT, I guess


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

kh600rr said:


> Well it's like 90 and humid today in FL. I'll be in Texas Monday, where it will be 90 and humid. So HOT, I guess


what??? Do you just go back and forth??? Awesome!!!


----------



## kh600rr

dischorddubstep said:


> what??? Do you just go back and forth??? Awesome!!!



Yeah, I live in 2 places for work reasons.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Looks like I've been converted to mainstream products. These Yamaha PRO500 are the bomb guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I absolutely love them! While my Studio V units and DX50 sit in draws I'm overly content how they sound from the Sansa Clip Zip.

 Maybe the audiophile in me is dying? Anyway, highly recommended headphone from me.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

DHC Interconnect


----------



## esmBOS

sp3llv3xit could you possibly post a picture of your collection of interconnects? I'm a bit of an interconnect-addict myself and love your pictures!


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

h20fidelity said:


> Looks like I've been converted to mainstream products. These Yamaha PRO500 are the bomb guys.
> 
> 
> I absolutely love them! While my Studio V units and DX50 sit in draws I'm overly content how they sound from the Sansa Clip Zip.
> ...


that's not mainstream imo. I didn't even know Yamaha made headphones before I came to this site. I didn't even know what sennheiser was until I got into audio. They look awesome though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dischorddubstep said:


> that's not mainstream imo. I didn't even know Yamaha made headphones before I came to this site. I didn't even know what sennheiser was until I got into audio. They look awesome though.


 

 I guess it depends which angle you come in from. To me, name brands like Sony, Sennhieser, Yamaha, are mainstream companies. Then you have your little niche company's like Tralucent, Noble, Lear, Rhapsodio who to most outside of Head-fi are basically unheard of. I wouldn't of really known about Sennhesier when I started if it wasn't for CX300ii, which at the time I thought was an excellent earphone!


----------



## BillsonChang007

dischorddubstep said:


> that's not mainstream imo. I didn't even know Yamaha made headphones before I came to this site. I didn't even know what sennheiser was until I got into audio. They look awesome though.




The design are mainstream to say the least xD


----------



## White Lotus

h20fidelity said:


> Lear,


 
  
 DID YOU SAY "LEAR"?


----------



## H20Fidelity

white lotus said:


> DID YOU SAY "LEAR"?


 

 I wonder where those came from.......I believe the catch phrase goes:_ Wait until you "hear" the "lear"_

 I'll put my those mainstream Sony H3 up against them any day!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

^^ Someone's enjoying their H3


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Those lears are sexy beasts.


----------



## KT66

paul graham said:


> Has anyone got the following?
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT1350 ( Single Ended or Balanced )
> iBasso DX50
> ...


----------



## Paul Graham

kt66 said:


>


 
  
 Awesome Thank you!
 How do the two sound paired together?


----------



## cattlethief

Just received the IFI NANO IDSD today and first impressions are excellent,probably the best portable DAC ive heard!


----------



## KT66

paul graham said:


> Awesome Thank you!
> How do the two sound paired together?


 
 Smooth but detailed. I love the sound with DT1350 in particular
 with Audio Technicas a bit of top end goes.
 The Voyager batter lasts forever and so does the build.
 I do slightly prefer the sound of the O2 but the shape is impractical for 
 portable use.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

kt66 said:


> Smooth but detailed. I love the sound with DT1350 in particular
> with Audio Technicas a bit of top end goes.
> The Voyager batter lasts forever and so does the build.
> I do slightly prefer the sound of the O2 but the shape is impractical for
> portable use.


lol. I'm going to be using one of those for portable use... Thank the headphone gods for making US military army jackets with 4 giant pockets on the front! I can fit an e11, Nokia Lumia 925, a music player, 6 feet of headphone cable that is connected to my headphones (total length of cable: 10 feet.. I really need to buy a new cable:-/)and a 2 foot cable that is connected to my amp all in one pocket... And I still have 3 more lol. Yep. Definitely going to fit in an o2.


----------



## White Lotus

Is there a battery-powered 02? I thought (assumed) they were all wall-powered.


----------



## H20Fidelity

audiobreeder said:


> ^^ Someone's enjoying their H3


 

 They're not mine, but I enjoy them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





white lotus said:


> Is there a battery-powered 02? I thought (assumed) they were all wall-powered.


 

 Sure, runs on x2 9v batteries, 6-8 hours. But takes 8-24 hours to charge.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

white lotus said:


> Is there a battery-powered 02? I thought (assumed) they were all wall-powered.


I thought so too until I looked at jds lab's website lol.


----------



## maricius

cattlethief said:


> Just received the IFI NANO IDSD today and first impressions are excellent,probably the best portable DAC ive heard!


 
  
 Impressions?


----------



## cruzmiguel




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dischorddubstep said:


> I thought so too until I looked at jds lab's website lol.


 
  
  
 Well, there's the C5 and C5D if you want a more portable JDS Labs product.
  
 Or if you want something that runs on batteries, there is the Pico Power...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

cruzmiguel said:


>


 
  
 Am I the only one with rubber band envy?


----------



## DR650SE

buttuglyjeff said:


> Am I the only one with rubber band envy?



 


Nope. I want something like this. Or maybe get some custom ones made for my portable setup.


----------



## fiascogarcia

dr650se said:


> buttuglyjeff said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one with rubber band envy?
> ...


 
 Where did those Head-Fi bands come from?


----------



## DR650SE

According to this is where I got that they were only available at a meet or something.




greed said:


> I'm pretty sure, they were only available at Can Jam, don't think you can purchase them online.


----------



## cattlethief

maricius said:


> Impressions?


 
*First impressions are the most lasting.*




  
 I only had the Fiio X5 for two weeks and I loved it,but the sound from the nano I prefer, warmer and more analogue sounding,great detail,and my DSD collection(all of two freebies)sounded sublime,on a different level than playing the same tracks from my Sony F886 and Fiio X3.


----------



## clubberkamar

is that otter box pursuit 20? is it what came in the packaging of lears? cool!
  
 Quote:


white lotus said:


> DID YOU SAY "LEAR"?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Start a petition to get Jude to sell bands.


----------



## howdy

dischorddubstep said:


> Start a petition to get Jude to sell bands.



I agree, Im surprised he's not. I know he has in the past at some headfi meets.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

howdy said:


> I agree, Im surprised he's not. I know he has in the past at some headfi meets.


he'd be making some bank. I'd buy two for the hell of it because they look awesome. HEAR THAT MODS? (the gods of the site are always watching. ) and this is an interesting concept. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0091JZ8T4/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1400291488&sr=8-2&pi=SL75 I just want to buy one so I can hook it up to a plastic cup, come on here and say that the plastic cup is my portable rig.


----------



## DR650SE

I'd definitely buy bunch if them. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kojaku

Hello Everyone,

I'm on the DX90 thread and I'm composing a list of sorts. Many of us love the sound of the DX90, but want the balanced out of higher end players. I sent an email to Vinnie at Red Wine Audio and he said he'd take a look at it if I could certify that at least 10 people would be interested in it. I'm up to 7 at this point. As soon as we cross 10, I'll send my unit to Vinnie for research and development of the mod. I'll then post a review on here and on my website/YouTube once it's done. 

Just wanted to check around here, since many people are interested in the DX90 already and a DX90B would be very nice indeed.

Please PM me if you'd like to be added to the list. Also, more pics of a slight update to my system soon...

Kojaku


----------



## mrAdrian

kojaku said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm on the DX90 thread and I'm composing a list of sorts. Many of us love the sound of the DX90, but want the balanced out of higher end players. I sent an email to Vinnie at Red Wine Audio and he said he'd take a look at it if I could certify that at least 10 people would be interested in it. I'm up to 7 at this point. As soon as we cross 10, I'll send my unit to Vinnie for research and development of the mod. I'll then post a review on here and on my website/YouTube once it's done.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I thought you said you've reached the end of your headfi journey! Stop wasting money!!


----------



## Kojaku

mradrian said:


> I thought you said you've reached the end of your headfi journey! Stop wasting money!!




I'm just helping others lol xD I want balanced output to be standard on high-end DAPs as much as anyone should.

Kojaku


----------



## mrAdrian

kojaku said:


> I'm just helping others lol xD I want balanced output to be standard on high-end DAPs as much as anyone should.
> 
> Kojaku


 
  
 Every breath you take we'll be watching you
  
 Jokes aside, I'm not so sure about balanced being a standard! I would rank digital out in front of balanced phone out, and have manufactures starting to make more DAC/AMP that can do the whole full balanced thing or tube or whatever.
  
 p.s. Your full size is my dream setup. Just saving for the MK6 and I think I'll be good too (until I get ridiculously rich and go for a Audio GD Ref10 :S)


----------



## Kojaku

mradrian said:


> Every breath you take we'll be watching you
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm not so sure about balanced being a standard! I would rank digital out in front of balanced phone out, and have manufactures starting to make more DAC/AMP that can do the whole full balanced thing or tube or whatever.
> 
> p.s. Your full size is my dream setup. Just saving for the MK6 and I think I'll be good too (until I get ridiculously rich and go for a Audio GD Ref10 :S)


 
 Haha, well I'm keeping the NFB10-ES2 in my back pocket since it's a simple upgrade to get full DXD playback I'm glad you're considering the LD MKVI+. It's a real gem.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Kojaku

snapple10 said:


>


 
 That X5 looks familiar...lol xD. Serious love for the W4, man. The first IEM that sounded fun to me (though not as neutral as people purport, I'd say)
  
 Kojaku


----------



## snapple10

Been using the X5 w/o amp with w4 and enjoying it
Others have come and go but w4 has been here over 2 years 
I enjoying testing different gears but W4 does "it" for moi as far as IEMs go


----------



## h1f1add1cted

After some weeks of listening, my personal new dream combo
  
 DAP: FiiO X3
 IC: iBasso CB06
 AMP: iFi-audio nano iCAN
  
 very very warm, good detailed sound, the nano iCAN with the extra bass and 3D option give my Grado RS2i with G cushion a really nice push up.


----------



## rudi0504

The most expensive portable set Up from My Friend cost about $ 7 K USD


----------



## Turrican2

rudi0504 said:


> The most expensive portable set Up from My Friend cost about $ 7 K USD




Are the interconnects forged from solid unobtanium?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> That looked more like modified AK120 with 3.5-mm coaxial output, then DIY Crystal Cable Dreamline coaxial / DIY Crystal Cable Dreamline mini to mini between those 6.3-mm / 3.5-mm adapters. I didn't know adding mini to mini like that would result in an improvement.




You are right seeteeyou 
Adding mini to mini from Crystal cable Dream line like This can improve the SQ from every set Up

Thats why i let My Friend Made This mini Female to mini plug from Furutech Rhodium For Me , to add between iem and Amps or DAPs , to improve The SQ


----------



## rudi0504

turrican2 said:


> Are the interconnects forged from solid unobtanium?




The IC are diy Made from Crystal Cable Dream line series 
Cost each about $ 1 K USD each about 12 cm lenght


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> Here's an even better 6.3-mm adapter for Hugo from Taiwan, about $160 USD each
> 
> http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/e77251942
> 
> ...


 
  
 After asking cableco & other distributors, none were able to offer the absolute dream for portable use, the lengths they were willing to make were all too long 
  
 What can we do?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> After asking cableco & other distributors, none were able to offer the absolute dream for portable use, the lengths they were willing to make were all too long
> 
> What can we do?




Like my DIY friend done , he bought RCA from CC dream line series about 1,00 meter lenght and he cut and made IC and coax for us


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> You could get Dreamline Plus interconnects yourself, then ask someone you trust to cut them up and make some mini to mini cables.
> 
> A pair of 1.5-m Dreamline is like 5K and basically there will be 3 meters of cable as starter, then you could split them with many of us here who should be interested. The tough part is simply finding the right person to get that job done really well
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, is there no one in China who can offer short diy dreamline plus / absolute dream interconnects?


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Like my DIY friend done , he bought RCA from CC dream line series about 1,00 meter lenght and he cut and made IC and coax for us


 
  
 Would he be willing to buy a dreamline plus rca interconnect and sell the short versions to people in the US?


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Would he be willing to buy a dreamline plus rca interconnect and sell the short versions to people in the US?




I think he just bought one class below dream line , I forget the name and made his LCD X cable , he is crazy 

I will ask him after he is come back from Singapore


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> You could get Dreamline Plus interconnects yourself, then ask someone you trust to cut them up and make some mini to mini cables.
> 
> A pair of 1.5-m Dreamline is like 5K and basically there will be 3 meters of cable as starter, then you could split them with many of us here who should be interested. The tough part is simply finding the right person to get that job done really well
> 
> ...




I have some high end IC , but the SQ are below my IC CC Dream Line


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I will ask him after he is come back from Singapore


 
  


seeteeyou said:


> It's always tricky to work with anything from Siltech / Crystal Cable these days because of way too much fake stuff out there, that's why I'm really cautious.
> 
> So glad that Rudi could find someone trustworthy to get a job well done, congratulations and hopefully we'll see Absolute Dream soon.


 
  
 Yeah the amount of fakes is a huge problem, guess the only chance for a dreamline plus interconnect falls on Rudi's friend for now.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> One class below Dreamline should be Crystal Cable CrystalConnect Ultra Diamond then. Just really brave to cut cables up like that for making headphone cables.
> 
> It's always tricky to work with anything from Siltech / Crystal Cable these days because of way too much fake stuff out there, that's why I'm really cautious.
> 
> So glad that Rudi could find someone trustworthy to get a job well done, congratulations and hopefully we'll see Absolute Dream soon.




Did you mean siltech and Crystal Cable are one company 

My friend bought from local dealer from CC cable 
He bought 1 m lenght RCA dream line $ 7700 USD 
He made for me 4 braid dream line mini to mini with via Blue plug about 12 cm length


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Did you mean siltech and Crystal Cable are one company
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Siltech & Crystal Cable aren't one company,

but the owners of the 2 companies are husband and wife.
Siltech owned by the husband & Crystal Cable owned by the wife.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Yeah the amount of fakes is a huge problem, guess the only chance for a dreamline plus interconnect falls on Rudi's friend for now.




hi Zach 

What is dream line plus ?
Is that another type of dream line 
He has the lowest. CC is Piccolo
And one class above Ultrra Diamond , he made for his LCD X cable 1,5 m length
And Dreamline he cut into small pieces and sell to us for mini to mini with different lenght and Plug like from Furutech Rhodium 
Oyaide Gold and Rhodium and Via Blue and Swift craft plugs 

So far I tested 

Swift craft : is neutral , if your music harsh come out harsh , the plug make what your source done 

Via Blue : the most sweet and intimate SQ , high is not so extended 

Furutech rhodium : bright and very clean sounding Plug

Oyaide gold : is warm and forward 

Oyaide Rhodium : bright bit not as clean as Furutech 

Which one is your taste ? 

 IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> hi Zach
> 
> What is dream line plus ?
> Is that another type of dream line
> ...


 
  
 From the Crystal Cable website:
  
 When Crystal Cable introduced the Absolute Dream series in 2012, it set new standards for metallurgy and performance. The world's first entirely mono-crystal cable, its musical achievements are reflected in its fantastic reviews and multiple awards. But its performance left the Crystal cable team dreaming of more - more performance for more people.
  
 What makes the Absolute Dream so special? Its unique construction consists of a pure mono-crystal silver core, protected by Dupont Kapton and PEEK dielectrics and further safeguarded by two additional shielding layers, one of silver-plated mono-crystal copper and one of gold-plated mono-crystal silver, resulted in the ultimate goal - maximum signal transmission with minimum noise. As the new flagship product (positioned well above the then top-of-the-line Dreamline series),  Absolute Dream uses four of these unique conductors, twisted into a single cable. But what would happen if we only used two conductors? That's the question we asked - and the answer is the _Dreamline Plus_. Slightly adjusting the Dreamline name but worthy of replacing the latter series, it made our dream a reality. With only two of our unique, precious metal conductors, the _Dreamline Plus_ can cost half as much as the Absolute Dream, while still offering most of its sonic and musical benefits.
  
 I'm thinking that probably only the viablue plug will be able to fit the thickness of the dreamline plus cable though.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> We'll have to find out how thick Dreamline Plus really is, hopefully we could fit 3 wires inside each end of 3.5-mm connector.
> 
> And the soldering part could be somewhat tricky because of the thickness of each wire, let's wait and see then.




Hi seeteeyou 

Please share the line from Crystal Cable from bottom to top 
I know only piccolo and Dreamline and ultra diamond 

Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> The owners of Siltech and Crystal Cable were married, but they're really two separate companies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi seeteeyou
> 
> Please share the line from Crystal Cable from bottom to top
> I know only piccolo and Dreamline and ultra diamond
> ...


 
  
 I got you Rudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 From bottom of the line to top of the line:
  
 1. piccolo diamond
 2. micro diamond
 3. standard diamond
 4. reference diamond
 5. ultra diamond
 6. dreamline (discontinued)
 7. dreamline plus (2 conductor version of absolute dream)
 8. absolute dream (4 conductors)


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> I got you Rudi
> 
> From bottom of the line to top of the line:
> 
> ...




Thank you Zach 

I will ask my friend my IC Dreamline or Dreamline plus 
He just bought 1 month ago 

Do you know about the physical different between DL and DL + ?


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Zach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The DL+ construction consists of a pure entirely mono-crystal silver core


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## kh600rr

AK-240
Duet
Whiplash Mini Reference 
IE-800


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

I'd be scared to carry around any of this 3000$ stuff you guys have in case of theft... In fact, SOMEONE STOLE MY AKG K240'S, MY AMP, CABLE, AND DAP LAST WEEK. I got it back 2 days later... Thank the inventor of optical lenses so we can have cameras!


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> AK-240
> Duet
> Whiplash Mini Reference
> IE-800




Congrats For Your New IC Whiplash cable For Your set Up 
How is The SQ now ?
Do you like it ?


----------



## rudi0504

dischorddubstep said:


> I'd be scared to carry around any of this 3000$ stuff you guys have in case of theft... In fact, SOMEONE STOLE MY AKG K240'S, MY AMP, CABLE, AND DAP LAST WEEK. I got it back 2 days later... Thank the inventor of optical lenses so we can have cameras!




I am so sorry to hear what happen to you 

You are very lucky to get back Your set Up


----------



## Rebkos

kh600rr said:


> AK-240
> Duet
> Whiplash Mini Reference
> IE-800


 
  
  
 Hey, isn't that Clevo P170SM? I have Clevo P370EM. Nice to see someone with similar DTR


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats For Your New IC Whiplash cable For Your set Up
> How is The SQ now ?
> Do you like it ?



 Thanks Rudi , I like it very much, it shows a little improvement in SQ.better detail. Don't really need it with the AK-240, just showing it off.


----------



## kh600rr

rebkos said:


> Hey, isn't that Clevo P170SM? I have Clevo P370EM. Nice to see someone with similar DTR



Yes, good eye. It's a Sager laptop. I do my Gaming & Music on it. Very fast machine. It's a NP9170


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Yeah... The kid wasn't even interested in them! He just wanted to piss me off! He's a stupid p****.


----------



## Rebkos

kh600rr said:


> Yes, good eye. It's a Sager laptop. I do my Gaming & Music on it. Very fast machine. It's a NP9170


 
  
 Indeed. These are great machines. 
  
 But we are on forum about audio. I envy you that AK-240 so much. It must be so wonderful. It is just asking for some CIEMs instead those wondeful Sennheisers. Some JH Roxanne, Noble K10 or UM Mentor. Then it would be divinely perfect..


----------



## kh600rr

rebkos said:


> Indeed. These are great machines.
> 
> But we are on forum about audio. I envy you that AK-240 so much. It must be so wonderful. It is just asking for some CIEMs instead those wondeful Sennheisers. Some JH Roxanne, Noble K10 or UM Mentor. Then it would be divinely perfect..



My K-10's and Whiplash TWAU reference cable are both about 2 weeks from completion. Then it will be absolute bliss..


----------



## Rebkos

kh600rr said:


> My K-10's and Whiplash TWAU reference cable are both about 2 weeks from completion. Then it will be absolute bliss..


 
 You shouldn't have said that. Now i have no choice but to crouch in the corner and cry deeply.


----------



## SkyBleu

Man...with all this talk, it seems like Crystal Cable is the audiophile alternative to women's Tiffany & Co.


----------



## AnakChan

Ak240 & Ref1


----------



## lookingforIEMs

anakchan said:


> Ak240 & Ref1






O


M




G.




Why does high end always look so good?


----------



## kh600rr

anakchan said:


> Ak240 & Ref1



Very sexy!!!!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

http://windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/101801-feature-suggestions/suggestions/5940117-the-included-equalizer-is-extremely-powerful-with anybody with a windows phone, I want you to vote on this. (off topic I know.. But its important.)


----------



## fiascogarcia

kh600rr said:


> My K-10's and Whiplash TWAU reference cable are both about 2 weeks from completion. Then it will be absolute bliss..


 
 Eagerly awaiting your impressions when you get them.  I'm still torn between the K-10's and JH 13's or Roxanne's (though they're having huge delivery problems).  Thanks.


----------



## kh600rr

fiascogarcia said:


> Eagerly awaiting your impressions when you get them.  I'm still torn between the K-10's and JH 13's or Roxanne's (though they're having huge delivery problems).  Thanks.



Huge , delivery and customer satisfaction issues. Great sounding products all.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

anakchan said:


> Ak240 & Ref1


 
  
 Has your ZX1 been replaced?


----------



## AnakChan

buttuglyjeff said:


> Has your ZX1 been replaced?


 
  
 I still have it, although I'm probably going to put it up in the classifieds soon (along with the HM-901 too but I need more listening time to further compare the 901 <-> 240).


----------



## howdy

anakchan said:


> I still have it, although I'm probably going to put it up in the classifieds soon (along with the HM-901 too but I need more listening time to further compare the 901 <-> 240).



I would like to see your comparisons between the 901 and ak240. If you end up liking the 240 more than the 901 will it be 1400 dollars better as well.


----------



## AnakChan

howdy said:


> I would like to see your comparisons between the 901 and ak240. If you end up liking the 240 more than the 901 will it be 1400 dollars better as well.


I've already done a comparison between the 901 & AK240 back in March/April (see sig for my AK240 review). But since then there's been firmware upgrades on both DAPs & I wanna do a longer term review between the two.

Unfortunately these days firmware also influences sound of a DAP, not solely it's transformer/DAC/Amp implementation.


----------



## spurxiii

Today's rig


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Ak240 & Ref1




Hi Sean

Please Share the SQ different between 1+2 and Ref 1
I Wish to buy ones 
If you add Your UBER cable , how is The SQ improvement ? Is it like as you use With Your 1+2 ?
Thank you


----------



## SkyBleu

The same setup that I've been using for quite some time now. Only this time, the pictures are of the units inside their cases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 They're both hard cases, of which the small one is an AKAI Camera Hard Case, and the larger one is a UDG Large Headphone Carry Case.
 The small case houses my rig, which is the DX50/Neco Soundlabs Portable V4, which just fits with the interconnect attached, and the headphone case houses my HP100's.


----------



## lin0003

Skybleu, do you find the HP200 cable too short? mine feels really short for some reason and the extension cable is like 5m long


----------



## SkyBleu

lin0003 said:


> Skybleu, do you find the HP200 cable too short? mine feels really short for some reason and the extension cable is like 5m long :mad:



It's okay for me, considering I sit at my table with my rig no more than 50cm away.


----------



## lin0003

Ah, I see. Do you happen to know where one can buy a 6FT cable? I tried some 3.5mm cables lying around, but none fit because of the stupid jack.


----------



## SkyBleu

lin0003 said:


> Ah, I see. Do you happen to know where one can buy a 6FT cable? I tried some 3.5mm cables lying around, but none fit because of the stupid jack.



I believe SoundMAGIC don't make any other cables besides the two you already have and the coiled one, which is shorter and heavier. Best you use the stock cable, with a 1-2m extension cable attached, seeing that no jacks will fit into the headphones (due to proprietary entry). There was a guy in the HP100 thread who modified a V-Moda cable to fit, but as said, it requires modifications.


----------



## lin0003

I see, thanks.


----------



## jaganeee

my current Rig 
  
 Cypher Labs Solo -db ->  Cypher Labs Balanced interconnect  -> Cypher Labs Duet  -> Whiplash TWAG 2  -> Hifiman he-500


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> Ak240 & Ref1




No need for an external Amp (or HUGO) I suppose ? 
Did you tried to see if it improve Ref1's SQ even more than strait out of the AK240 ?


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> No need for an external Amp (or HUGO) I suppose ?
> Did you tried to see if it improve Ref1's SQ even more than strait out of the AK240 ?


 
  
 My opinion, no need for an external amp. Would something external help? Maybe, depending on what the external component is but _*"need"?*_ Nope.
  
 So far I'm looking at portability (this is a portable pic thread afterall ), so I've not tried amping it. I think different amps would change the way it sounds subtly however I don't know if I'd say that it's "better".
  
 But one modification which would improve the above configuration is balancing the cable. I've already tried it at the Fujiya show with a Whiplash TWAu balanced into the AK240.


----------



## GeneraI

I don't know why some of you have "open" headphones for portables. I mean c'mon, open headphones are the worst type of headphone to go out in the open.


----------



## White Lotus

generai said:


> I don't know why some of you have "open" headphones for portables. I mean c'mon, open headphones are the worst type of headphone to go out in the open.


 
  
 Portable doesn't strictly mean "down the street" - it might be a setup you take around the house, to work etc


----------



## GeneraI

white lotus said:


> Portable doesn't strictly mean "down the street" - it might be a setup you take around the house, to work etc


 
 I think most people use the word "portable" as going places. I can understand need for doing things around the house, but that is not what some of these setup's are used for. I think if it's for work, then wouldn't that just be a regular setup? I guess if it was "transportable", but I can't understand the "portable" part.


----------



## ShreyasMax

Have voted for eq and better DAC on Windows Phone!


----------



## ShreyasMax

dischorddubstep said:


> http://windowsphone.uservoice.com/forums/101801-feature-suggestions/suggestions/5940117-the-included-equalizer-is-extremely-powerful-with anybody with a windows phone, I want you to vote on this. (off topic I know.. But its important.)


 
 Sorry about the post on top; the mobile version of the site didn't allow me to quote the post and reply.


----------



## LFC_SL

generai said:


> I think most people use the word "portable" as going places. I can understand need for doing things around the house, but that is not what some of these setup's are used for. I think if it's for work, then wouldn't that just be a regular setup? I guess if it was "transportable", but I can't understand the "portable" part.



If I may help, the mid-fi photo thread has more *portable* rigs  I agree big rigs belong in home head-fi. If you need a rucksack to carry kit then whether it is wall powered makes no material difference when power sockets are everywhere


----------



## Andy Andy

rudi0504 said:


> Today I have the chance to hear ALO International +
> 
> The different between ALO International and International +
> 
> ...





>





>


 
 Is that Mike's Samsung and headfonia table?


----------



## fiascogarcia

ringingears said:


> It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
> So we'll start fresh...


 
 RingingEars, congratulations on the raging success of this thread!  It continues to be awesome!


----------



## ken5334ever

add some carbon fiber on my rig ;D


----------



## lookingforIEMs

ken5334ever said:


> add some carbon fiber on my rig ;D




Nice! How did you manage to get hold of the carbon fibre?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

generai said:


> I don't know why some of you have "open" headphones for portables. I mean c'mon, open headphones are the worst type of headphone to go out in the open.


its called "crank up the volume for buses." I do it all the time with my k240's.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

lookingforiems said:


> Nice! How did you manage to get hold of the carbon fibre?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0058DIDTY/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1400628853&sr=8-6&pi=SL75 ... Amazon has EVERYTHING! Even this!: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CQ9LLR4/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1400628946&sr=8-1&pi=SL75 OR THIS!!: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004CRYE2C/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1400628946&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------



## indieman

ken5334ever said:


> add some carbon fiber on my rig ;D


 
  
 Is it faster?


----------



## BillsonChang007

indieman said:


> Is it faster?


 
 You deserve an award


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Teclast x30se, smsl sap-4s, sony ex310


----------



## danimoca

Very nice looking rig there Aleksandrovich! The parts do match nicely


----------



## lookingforIEMs

aleksandrovich said:


> Teclast x30se, smsl sap-4s, sony ex310




Oh goodness what IC is that?


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Its Kimber Kable


----------



## kh600rr

It's huge..


----------



## brahmsky

poor man's rig..


----------



## H20Fidelity

Those SR80 punch well above thier asking price, I'd be pretty happy with that.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Sony CD900ST (demo only)  / Studio V


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

h20fidelity said:


> Sony CD900ST (demo only)  / Studio V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i bought a pair from Japan... I find them too boring and now sitting in a box...


----------



## H20Fidelity

cosmicholyghost said:


> i bought a pair from Japan... I find them too boring and now sitting in a box...


 

 I was about to purchase CD900ST blind though was able to demo first. (the pair you see in the photo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kind of have to agree with you, I was expecting an upgrade from MDR-V6 with similar aspects (one of my favourites) though cannot say they're exactly my style.


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> Those SR80 punch well above thier asking price, I'd be pretty happy with that.




+1 I can live with Grado at any time xD


----------



## H20Fidelity

billsonchang007 said:


> +1 I can live with Grado at any time xD


 

 I hear Grado even do EDM pretty well.


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> I hear Grado even do EDM pretty well.




Yes they do. All genre pretty well xD but no doubt, master of rocks music.


----------



## BucketInABucket

h20fidelity said:


> I hear Grado even do EDM pretty well.


 
 I'm seriously +1-ing this. The 325i actually handled the EDM I fed into it quite well, although obviously there wasn't that much sub-bass.


----------



## autoteleology

Reposting because it's just so lulzy.


----------



## cruzmiguel




----------



## Replicant187

looks incredible.....


----------



## Paul Graham

cruzmiguel said:


>


 
  
 Looks like a couple of awesome rigs there! Need to see more though!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quick request/Query folks...
  
 Do any  of you have a pair of ST800's by TDK?
 If so would be good to see some in a rig...


----------



## DR650SE

cruzmiguel said:


>



 


Im digging that iPod case. Which one is it?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

tus-chan said:


> Reposting because it's just so lulzy.


----------



## rudi0504

AK 100 Gold japan Edotion + Mass Ko Bo 395 + JH 16 FP Custom iem


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

tus-chan said:


> Reposting because it's just so lulzy.


 
  
 Perfectly acceptable for a stroll around Tokyo...


----------



## Arty McGhee

I dunno what that is but I want it


----------



## nazrin313

Modded c4 pro + 1plus2 = fricken awesome.. More simple, more brilliant lol


----------



## calipilot227

tom yum goong said:


>


----------



## Arty McGhee

Modded c4 pro + 1plus2 = fricken awesome.. More simple, more brilliant lol[/quote]

What is the mod to the c4 ?


----------



## Arty McGhee

Fiio hs7 carry case


----------



## nazrin313

arty mcghee said:


> Modded c4 pro + 1plus2 = fricken awesome.. More simple, more brilliant lo
> 
> What is the mod to the c4 ?




1. Display - gorilla glass
2. Touch input revamped like a game d-pad
3. Upgraded to black gates caps on both 6.3 n 3.5 amp stage
4. All black colour

Effect is very high resolution, transparent, super wide soundstage, extends highs and lows, bass impact outstanding, better batt life


----------



## Arty McGhee

Very nice


----------



## doublea71

nazrin313 said:


> 1. Display - gorilla glass
> 2. Touch input revamped like a game d-pad
> 3. Upgraded to black gates caps on both 6.3 n 3.5 amp stage
> 4. All black colour
> ...


 

 Sounds pretty sweet - who does the mods? I think I remember seeing something like this in the for sale thread....how is the battery life now?


----------



## nazrin313

doublea71 said:


> Sounds pretty sweet - who does the mods? I think I remember seeing something like this in the for sale thread....how is the battery life now?


 
 A Russian audio modder called asthma did it, apparently the Germans are also modding the c4 as well as the Chinese.
  
 Battery life is great, I was using it for about 4 hours yesterday, and the battery indicator only went down 1 bar. So, (im assuming here) it will be like 12 hours of use?


----------



## heyysanadiyom (Apr 23, 2019)

edit: deleted jpg by me


----------



## strrstarrynight

S





heyysanadiyom said:


> İnear Stage Driver SD3  /  Sansa Clip Plus


nice and simple looking rig, is the fit of the sd3 really comparable to that of a ciem?


----------



## Cotnijoe

strrstarrynight said:


> nice and simple looking rig, is the fit of the sd3 really comparable to that of a ciem?


 
  
 The fit of the SD3 is really something very impressive. Not going to be a ciem, but its just about as close as you can get!


----------



## yugopotamia

strrstarrynight said:


> S
> nice and simple looking rig, is the fit of the sd3 really comparable to that of a ciem?


 

 most comfortable UIEM other than phonak.


----------



## nazrin313

yugopotamia said:


> most comfortable UIEM other than phonak.


 
 agreed..its as if its built specific for the users...brilliant idea by Inear


----------



## indieman

billsonchang007 said:


> You deserve an award


 
  
 I'll take an ak240


----------



## indieman

heyysanadiyom said:


> İnear Stage Driver SD3  /  Sansa Clip Plus


 
  
 Does the sd3 use tips? Or...?


----------



## skalkman

indieman said:


> Does the sd3 use tips? Or...?


----------



## indieman

Ah.
  

  
 I've been very impressed with these budget iems. Once you have a good seal, I think they sound very good. I like them better than the klipsch s4 and r6, which I returned to the store after getting these in.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

indieman said:


> Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very impressed with these budget iems. Once you have a good seal, I think they sound very good. I like them better than the klipsch s4 and r6, which I returned to the store after getting these in.


 
 Well, consider yourself fortunate (and a little bit richer).
 The nozzle of these looks super long compared to the tips. Odd.


----------



## indieman

I have sony hybrid tips which can sit further down the nozzle. It helps them seal better. The stock tips have a very shallow fit. I feel that the mee m6 have a clearer sound sig and more detailed bass than the klipsch. Very delicious sounding


----------



## heyysanadiyom

@indieman

 By the way , my english is not good , I think I am an upper intermediate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I did not use custom iem but I really say that sd3 is comfortable  but not very good  because I am getting used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ( maybe some people who has a small ear dont like sd3 ) 

 Also you can buy  SD3 S   , small version


----------



## strrstarrynight

How does the isolation of sd3 compare to that of shures, er4?


----------



## heyysanadiyom

strrstarrynight said:


> How does the isolation of sd3 compare to that of shures, er4?


 
  
 I also have westone 3 ,  SD3 is much better than westone 3 
  
 When I listen sd3 and walking on the city I cant hear anything


----------



## nazrin313

heyysanadiyom said:


> I also have westone 3 ,  SD3 is much better than westone 3
> 
> When I listen sd3 and walking on the city I cant hear anything


 
 Agreed, the best isolation UIEM out there at the moment


----------



## TheAstray

arty mcghee said:


> Fiio hs7 carry case


. 

Dude, nice case! where did you buy it and for how much? I use the same DAP and Amp too! thanks


----------



## strrstarrynight

theastray said:


> .
> 
> Dude, nice case! where did you buy it and for how much? I use the same DAP and Amp too! thanks


here http://store.treoo.com/main/fiio-hs7-dual-layer-hard-carrying-case-blue.html, u can also find it on eBay


----------



## heyysanadiyom

@*Assy McGhee*
  
*Can I put in that case  DX100 ,  is it possible ? *
  
  
*DX100 +  inear SD3*


----------



## heyysanadiyom (Mar 31, 2019)

nazrin313 said:


> Agreed, the best isolation UIEM out there at the moment


 

 PLUS

 design , sound ,  nozzle  all of them are amazing


----------



## nazrin313

heyysanadiyom said:


> PLUS
> 
> design , sound ,  nozzle  all of them are amazing
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I agree, but Im selling mine. Had some great times headbanging with it, but its time I let it go. Saddens alot


----------



## fiascogarcia

heyysanadiyom said:


> I also have westone 3 ,  SD3 is much better than westone 3
> 
> *When I listen sd3 and walking on the city I cant hear anything *


 
 Be careful of the traffic!!


----------



## givemevinyl




----------



## DR650SE

Here is my portible setup as I've been using it the last few days. 
5.5G iMod, 128GB SD Card, Rockboxed, Mundorf Silver LOD, Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp, Bose IE2






 Completely capless. I do however need to invest in some good IEMs. MI probably going to set a budget of around $500-$600. Looking for something that seems less veiled than the Bose IE2s. They seem a bit bass heavy for me. I perfer clarity and crispness with regards to treble. The Bose are great for running, and working out and comfortable, but not my fav as far as sound sig.


----------



## Barra

I know that this has been asked before, but I have not found a clear answer yet:

*Balanced CIEM/IEMs*: Can a CIEM/IEM that uses a typical 2 pin connector actually run in true balanced mode?
*Extra Grounding Wire*: I am under the impression that each channel needs an extra grounding wire to be carried through all the way to the balanced connector.
*Porting*: If I am correct, then is a balanced cable simply porting the balanced signal to SE?
*Benefits*: Is there any SQ benefit to the setup pictured below other than connection options?

  
 I am considering a kit like below for my Hidition NT6pros, but don't want to waste my time if balanced isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## Arty McGhee

strrstarrynight said:


> here http://store.treoo.com/main/fiio-hs7-dual-layer-hard-carrying-case-blue.html, u can also find it on eBay




Got it on the ebay bigbargainsonline
Penon doesn't list it on their website
13 bucks with shipping


----------



## skalkman

barra said:


> I know that this has been asked before, but I have not found a clear answer yet:
> 
> *Balanced CIEM/IEMs*: Can a CIEM/IEM that uses a typical 2 pin connector actually run in true balanced mode?
> *Extra Grounding Wire*: I am under the impression that each channel needs an extra grounding wire to be carried through all the way to the balanced connector.
> ...


 
 You do not have to fiddle with an extra grounding wire. The usual 4 pin configuration is a 2x2 ( L+, L-, R+, R-) design and that is what your CIEM's are using. Two pins for the left ear, and two for the right.
  
 On the topic of "Porting", what is porting? If you are talking about adapting a cable then sure, loads of people use balanced to SE to be able to use both single ended sources like your run-of-the-mill phone and balanced sources like a balanced amplifier like a RSA SR71B. 
  
 And what is "true balanced mode", either a signal is coming from a balanced source as balanced or it's coming from a single-ended source as single ended. (well you can feed a single ended source to some balanced amp that splits the SE signal into a balanced signal but then it is still coming out as balanced.)


----------



## Barra

skalkman said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > I know that this has been asked before, but I have not found a clear answer yet:
> ...


 
 Thanks *skalkman* that is helpful.


----------



## snapple10

givemevinyl said:


>


 
  
 My Mac did not come with one of those . Like the portability of it


----------



## FiJAAS

Can I have the link where you ordered the fiio case from?


----------



## Arty McGhee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FiiO-HS7-Pocket-Carry-Case-Bag-For-FiiO-X3-X5-Music-Player-Headphone-Amplifier-/291140255168?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cases_Covers_Skins&var=&hash=item43c94fbdc0


----------



## givemevinyl

snapple10 said:


> My Mac did not come with one of those . Like the portability of it


 
  
 To carry everything in a backpack, it helps to use this...


----------



## Krutsch

Don't know if this counts as a "Portable Rig", but it's what I carry back/forth to work every day (I have an old Sony MiniDisc foam case that everything goes neatly into - not pictured)


----------



## rudi0504

AK 240 + Headroom micro dac amp + jh 16 pro Fp


----------



## Arty McGhee

givemevinyl said:


> To carry everything in a backpack, it helps to use this...


 
 i've seen organizer before but i can't remember where
 what is it i must have one...great setup also


----------



## kh600rr

arty mcghee said:


> i've seen organizer before but i can't remember where
> what is it i must have one...great setup also



Yes , it's very nice, I wouldn't mind one my self.


----------



## fiascogarcia

givemevinyl said:


> To carry everything in a backpack, it helps to use this...


 
  
 Looks custom fitted!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

http://www.cocooninnovations.com/grid.php


----------



## indieman

krutsch said:


> Don't know if this counts as a "Portable Rig", but it's what I carry back/forth to work every day (I have an old Sony MiniDisc foam case that everything goes neatly into - not pictured)


 
  
 How are the 598's with the dragonfly/fiio setup? Can you tell a difference between that and just straight from the dragonfly?


----------



## shotgunshane

cosmicholyghost said:


> http://www.cocooninnovations.com/grid.php


 
  
 That is awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## Krutsch

indieman said:


> How are the 598's with the dragonfly/fiio setup? Can you tell a difference between that and just straight from the dragonfly?


 
  
 The HD 598s are, IMO, an unsung hero of headphone value; it's not so much the DragonFly, but the FiiO E11 in the chain that really makes them sing.  I find the DF on its own a little lifeless without an external amp.  As always, YMMV.
  
 I was listening to this setup yesterday and noting that, in some ways, I prefer this playback chain to my HD 650s with my desktop rig (I am still getting used to the 650s and am struggling with the veil).


----------



## Paul Graham

Today's transportable rig lol...

Fully Balanced.

iPad 4
McIntosh AP1 Audio Player Vers 1.6
Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo Vers 1.0
iBasso DB2 Boomslang
iBasso PB2 Pelican
Sennheiser Amperior / Sennheiser HD400 ( 600 ohm )
Toxic Cables White Widow interconnects and Amperior recable


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


>




Congrats Paul for your Mackintosh


----------



## nazrin313

My ultimate (trans)portable Rig...Best sonics coming from the 1plus2 I have ever heard...a lil overkill but damn its amazing


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

nazrin313 said:


> My ultimate (trans)portable Rig...Best sonics coming from the 1plus2 I have ever heard...a lil overkill but damn its amazing


 
  
 What amp is that?


----------



## nazrin313

buttuglyjeff said:


> What amp is that?


 
 Portatube Plus = GOD's AMP


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

nazrin313 said:


> Portatube Plus = GOD's AMP


 
  
 Cool, I've been kinda crushing on the Fostex HP-V1.  Maybe this instead...


----------



## nazrin313

buttuglyjeff said:


> Cool, I've been kinda crushing on the Fostex HP-V1.  Maybe this instead...


 
 Dooo eeeet...its been around for years and is still very expensive (USD$700) but OMG...the sound...
  
 from people 'in the know' even new portable amps nowadays cant beat it. IT IS THE ULTIMATE AMP


----------



## alpha421

nazrin313 said:


> Portatube Plus = GOD's AMP


 
  
 Indeed.  I regret selling THAT amp.


----------



## nazrin313

alpha421 said:


> Indeed.  I regret selling THAT amp.


 
 hahaha....This will never be sold...EVER!!! stuff of legends right here


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

nazrin313 said:


> hahaha....This will never be sold...EVER!!! stuff of legends right here


 
  
 Probably have to import something like that to The States?


----------



## nazrin313

buttuglyjeff said:


> Probably have to import something like that to The States?


 
 dunno, the portatube is exclusively sold by Jaben


----------



## FiJAAS

arty mcghee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FiiO-HS7-Pocket-Carry-Case-Bag-For-FiiO-X3-X5-Music-Player-Headphone-Amplifier-/291140255168?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cases_Covers_Skins&var=&hash=item43c94fbdc0




Are these legit? Have you ordered these from EBay before?


----------



## zachchen1996

iPhone 4s 64gb ---> VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12V (MUSES02) ---> Chord Hugo ---> Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S ---> Whiplash TWau Reference ---> Hidition NT6 Pro
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Now all I need are some shorter / better cables & I'm all set


----------



## kh600rr

zachchen1996 said:


> iPhone 4s 64gb ---> VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12V (MUSES02) ---> Chord Hugo ---> Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S ---> Whiplash TWau Reference ---> Hidition NT6 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's some fancy set up there.. Bet it sounds fantastic.


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> Wow, that's some fancy set up there.. But it sounds fantastic.




Super monster transportable rig!!! Hows the sound?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

nazrin313 said:


> Super monster transportable rig!!! Hows the sound?


NO. THIS IS SUPER MONSTER TRANSPORTABLE RIG.


----------



## indieman

krutsch said:


> The HD 598s are, IMO, an unsung hero of headphone value; it's not so much the DragonFly, but the FiiO E11 in the chain that really makes them sing.  I find the DF on its own a little lifeless without an external amp.  As always, YMMV.


 
  
 I've read people find the df cold and analytical sounding. Indeed mine is not near as warm sounding as stock headphone out on my tablet. Bad match up for the hd598 imo. Glad to hear the e11 helps!


----------



## nazrin313

I tot its BEATS by apple? Lol


----------



## Arty McGhee

fijaas said:


> Are these legit? Have you ordered these from EBay before?




Yes that's penon audio's ebay store

Totally legit


----------



## lee730

h20fidelity said:


> I wonder where those came from.......I believe the catch phrase goes:_ Wait until you "hear" the "lear"_
> 
> I'll put my those mainstream Sony H3 up against them any day!


 


 Such a leery comment H20 .


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> iPhone 4s 64gb ---> VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12V (MUSES02) ---> Chord Hugo ---> Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S ---> Whiplash TWau Reference ---> Hidition NT6 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Zach 

Now you have all high end portable set up 
How is the SQ ? Please share your impression here


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Zach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Rudi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The hugo is still burning in, but the sound is exceedingly transparent, clean, free of grain, and very quick. The sound has balls, it's the best bass I have heard yet with my NT6 Pro's. The bass extends endlessly low with ease and with extraordinarily controlled, tight & enveloping impact.


----------



## hotfever

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks Rudi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 does the whiplash do the nt6 pro any good?big improvement over stock???in what aspects plz


----------



## Redcarmoose

iPod Touch Generation 5
  
  
 ios 8 in a couple days offering 24 bit/192 kHz


----------



## BillsonChang007

redcarmoose said:


> ios 8 in a couple days offering 24 bit/192 kHz


 
 You cereal [serious]?


----------



## Redcarmoose

billsonchang007 said:


> You cereal [serious]?


 

 Dead
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/719695/the-new-apple-ios8-june-2nd-2014#post_10565664


----------



## BillsonChang007

redcarmoose said:


> Dead
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/719695/the-new-apple-ios8-june-2nd-2014#post_10565664


 
 I'm glad they finally work on audio but of all the many company why...


----------



## nazrin313

billsonchang007 said:


> I'm glad they finally work on audio but of all the many company why...


 
 why Beats? Its the headphones for the masses..thats why...
  
 Apple knows..90% of people in this world would run to a product with the brand 'APPLE' or 'BEATS'. No 2 ways about it


----------



## Redcarmoose

nazrin313 said:


> why Beats? Its the headphones for the masses..thats why...
> 
> Apple knows..90% of people in this world would run to a product with the brand 'APPLE' or 'BEATS'. No 2 ways about it





It is 3.2 billion of a hope on the possibility of music streaming. Apple is investing in streaming. If people buy a couple albums a year, they are most likely to spend $90 a year on a streaming service. Apple wants to be that service. It is also what the record companies want now.


iPad like devices will also be promoted for media streaming in the future.


----------



## BillsonChang007

nazrin313 said:


> why Beats? Its the headphones for the masses..thats why...
> 
> Apple knows..90% of people in this world would run to a product with the brand 'APPLE' or 'BEATS'. No 2 ways about it


 
 Yes, while I do like Apple products, the premium price is quite "premium" and combining with another overpriced company is... yeah. you get the idea. There are companies who only want to make tons of money and work based on the trend. There are also companies who wants satisfied customer and at the same time, making money. 
  


redcarmoose said:


> It is 3.2 billion of a hope on the possibility of music streaming. Apple is investing in streaming. If people buy a couple albums a year, they are most likely to spend $90 a year on a streaming service. Apple wants to be that service. It is also what the record companies want now.
> 
> 
> iPad like devices will also be promoted for media streaming in the future.


 
 ...on the other hand, it may possibly increase people who appreciate good audio quality provided the difference between "High-Rez" and "compresed" file sold on iTunes is obvious for everyone, not just audiophiles.


----------



## kh600rr

redcarmoose said:


> iPod Touch Generation 5
> 
> 
> ios 8 in a couple days offering 24 bit/192 kHz



Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Jason36

kh600rr said:


> Where'd you hear that?


In the links provided in the previous message possibly


----------



## kh600rr

Yeah, I just woke up, missed that. Thanks. That would be bad a## if they did it. But I fear they won't


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Today's transportable rig lol...
> 
> Fully Balanced.
> 
> ...




I didn't think the original Solo worked with the iPad 4? Are you just using the standard apple cable from iPad into the Solo? Also are you feeding the solo into the ibasso DAC or AMP.


----------



## Jason36

Possibly not the best place to ask, but maybe somebody would be able to help and answer my question?

I am thinking about buying an iBasso DB2 DAC.......would I be right in thinking that I would be able to feed my DX50 into this via the coaxial input of the DB2 and then connect the DB2 to my Duet Amp with a 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector?

Also does anybody know if the DB2 would work with the iPad4 and Ipad5 as an external DAC via the lightning to USB camera cable?

Cheers


----------



## lin0003

Yes for the DX50, but don;t think so for Apple devices. I could be wrong though.


----------



## heyysanadiyom

Hi friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 How can I test my *inear sd3 iem / westone 3   especially  sd3* , which singles are best test tools ?
  
 for examples
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4CS3n5yYBI&list=WL&index=32    Haggard - Chapter I: Tales of Ithiria
  
 bass , mid , tiz , soundstage , clarity  etc
  
  
 by the way :   I am not a professional ,  I am semi-pro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks


----------



## nazrin313

heyysanadiyom said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 This is to test, the SD3 massive soundstage and 3D effect...its great


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks Rudi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How is the HUGO amp section compared to wagnus? Do you think its an over kill?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

jason36 said:


> Possibly not the best place to ask, but maybe somebody would be able to help and answer my question?
> 
> I am thinking about buying an iBasso DB2 DAC.......would I be right in thinking that I would be able to feed my DX50 into this via the coaxial input of the DB2 and then connect the DB2 to my Duet Amp with a 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector?
> 
> ...




Yes for ios7

http://app.m-cocolog.jp/t/typecast/689527/576892/77683207


----------



## Jason36

cosmicholyghost said:


> Yes for ios7
> 
> http://app.m-cocolog.jp/t/typecast/689527/576892/77683207


Thanks for that mate, I thought I read somewhere in the DAC's that work with iPad thread that it would work....that link is in Chinese or Japanese so I can't read it but you answered my initial question.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

No worries. For db2, pls consider to make use of the balance line out of db2 . You can ask someone to build a hirose to rsa interconnect. I think its a better use of the db2.

For ios7, someone gave me an ipad mini recently i am just too lazy to get a cck to try out


----------



## Jason36

cosmicholyghost said:


> No worries. For db2, pls consider to make use of the balance line out of db2 . You can ask someone to build a hirose to rsa interconnect. I think its a better use of the db2.
> 
> For ios7, someone gave me an ipad mini recently i am just too lazy to get a cck to try out




Good point mate, I never thought about making a balanced cable for the DB2 and Duet. Just trying to look at my options for the DX50 and my iDevices. I'm hoping that the dual DACS in the DB2 will be sonically better than the DX50 on its own. And of course should be a distinct improvement with the iDevices


----------



## kenz

my current favourite set-up.


----------



## JoeDoe

kenz said:


> my current favourite set-up.




Nice!


----------



## nazrin313

joedoe said:


> Nice!


 
 Very NICE indeed!!!...
  
 Hows the Synergy?


----------



## kenz

nazrin313 said:


> Very NICE indeed!!!...
> 
> Hows the Synergy?


 
  
 They go very well together actually.
  
 The added body in the sound signature of the Roxanne gives the AK240 signature an added body to the music presentation, making the music itself more engaging.
 And the vocals coming out of the Roxanne through the AK240 is so lifelike I was surprised by this finding. Vocals never sounded so realistic in other BA iems.


----------



## heyysanadiyom

my flowers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sansa Clip+
 sennheiser amperior , westone 3 , inear stage driver sd3   and I also have audio technica ckm500


----------



## davidcotton

How do you find the sd3 compares to the westone 3 out of curiosity?


----------



## heyysanadiyom

davidcotton said:


> How do you find the sd3 compares to the westone 3 out of curiosity?


 
  
 I bought sd3  4 days ago and also it is my first  high-end  iem

 SO right now I can not say anything about sound    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But sd3  is good   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because  sd3  600 dollars ,  westone 350 dollars
 ...


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

nazrin313 said:


> why Beats? Its the headphones for the masses..thats why...
> 
> Apple knows..90% of people in this world would run to a product with the brand 'APPLE' or 'BEATS'. No 2 ways about it







redcarmoose said:


> It is 3.2 billion of a hope on the possibility of music streaming. Apple is investing in streaming. If people buy a couple albums a year, they are most likely to spend $90 a year on a streaming service. Apple wants to be that service. It is also what the record companies want now.
> 
> 
> iPad like devices will also be promoted for media streaming in the future.


I don't think 90% would run to apple... Android has a bigger market share than apple does by around 6%, and there's wp8, and 4% of miscellaneous OS's... And 90$? To stream music? You can stream for free on a bunch of other apps and services. I don't see me using beats music. Too much for something I don't need. If I want to listen to lossless, I buy it and listen to it over and over... And, that wouldn't run on slow data. I just don't see beats music working out well. Actually, on Lumia phones, there's an unlimited free music streaming service. Its 112kbps at regular quality, and if you pay 48$ a year, you get very high bitrate, the ability to skip any song, and basically any type of music you can think of... J-pop, 70's-80's, orchestra, big band, A-pop, K-Pop, electronic, chillstep, glitch hop... Anything. Monstercat etc. Its my favorite streaming service. Its better than beats music when I used it, and its considerably better than Pandora etc.


----------



## Redcarmoose

dischorddubstep said:


> I don't think 90% would run to apple... Android has a bigger market share than apple does by around 6%, and there's wp8, and 4% of miscellaneous OS's... And 90$? To stream music? You can stream for free on a bunch of other apps and services. I don't see me using beats music. Too much for something I don't need. If I want to listen to lossless, I buy it and listen to it over and over... And, that wouldn't run on slow data. I just don't see beats music working out well. Actually, on Lumia phones, there's an unlimited free music streaming service. Its 112kbps at regular quality, and if you pay 48$ a year, you get very high bitrate, the ability to skip any song, and basically any type of music you can think of... J-pop, 70's-80's, orchestra, big band, A-pop, K-Pop, electronic, chillstep, glitch hop... Anything. Monstercat etc. Its my favorite streaming service. Its better than beats music when I used it, and its considerably better than Pandora etc.


 
 Apple and Samsung account for half of the smartphone market in the world today though Samsung did a 14% jump. Maybe it has to do with offering something that Samsung does not have. Samsung is getting into headphones too making you wonder what Apple will do with Beats Headphones?
  
 These two are really fighting it out!
  
 I don't know what the market share is with Apples other products. Many think that Apple has not come out with anything revolutionary in a long time. You have to agree that they came out with some amazing stuff in their golden age. They need either cutting edge tech now or offer services no one has to gain market share. I hope they offer a little of both.


----------



## skalkman

Had myself a little Head-Fi session before the mosquitoes got the best of me.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Golden age? You mean... Around the time when iPhone was released? And, I'm sorry to say this, but Samsung isn't a good company. I would never buy a Samsung phone, nor will I ever buy an Iphone. I'm happy because windows phone 8 is finally taking off. Its projected to grow by 10,000,000+ users by 2015. Many, many, many fortune 500 companies are deciding to switch to wp8 as the OS they use instead of blackberry, and a ton of consumers too. That's going to be a 13% or more market share by wp8. I think Microsoft is more software and hardware focused, and Macintosh is more user friendly. (although windows 8 is a fantastic start towards being intuitive... And, there's a program called start is back you can download to get the start button back. I personally like the start button, so for when I get a windows 9 when it cones out, or 8, I'll definitely be using that program.) windows 8 is a jack of all trades with the exception of being a master of gaming, mac is more work and common task focused, and Linux... Linux is a mix of both, and it does it fairly well.)I personally hope for HTC and Nokia to make comebacks and kick apple and Samsung's schiit into oblivion. Nokia's mobile department was just bought out by Microsoft (which, I am fairly certain they were planning to do from the beginning. Think about it! The Nokia CEO retires. Gets replaced by a former high ranking Microsoft employee who quit months before. Within weeks, he announces Nokia's attention to make windows phone their main OS. A few years later, the CEO sells the Nokia phone department to Microsoft for cheap, and he retires from Nokia. As part of that deal, Microsoft gets to use the name Nokia until 2020, the actual company Nokia can't make phones until 2016, Microsoft gets the rights to the Lumia and Asha line, and the CEO of Nokia who retired after selling the mobile department gets a high ranking job in Microsoft's Nokia operation. That's extremely suspicious... And, yes. In 2016, there will be 2 Nokia's that are making different phones. Just a guess, but the actual Nokia is going to pick up Symbian again, use android, or both.)so Microsoft is planning something with their Nokia Lumia's, and the actual Nokia has a good chance at success when they come back with a new line of droids and/or Symbian phones. HTC one is the most popular phone among male teens anywhere I go, so they seem to be gaining a distinct following there... And, the M8 is also gaining an audiophile following here on head-fi. 1.3v max voltage, and fantastic audio quality... Some say its almost as good sounding as the FiiO X3 in a lot of aspects. Now, sorry for being off topic in this long rant, but at least some of it was about audio!


----------



## nazrin313

Same here, i would never buy a samsung.. Hell the only samsung phone i had was the galaxy nexus.. But saying that im an android user thro and thro amd currently using LG G2..this phone is EPIC


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

nazrin313 said:


> Same here, i would never buy a samsung.. Hell the only samsung phone i had was the galaxy nexus.. But saying that im an android user thro and thro amd currently using LG G2..this phone is EPIC


I agree. I forgot to say I also love LG, especially their nexus 5. So fast and intuitive.


----------



## nazrin313

Have u seen the lg g3 specs? Owh man, thats gonna be a game changer.. Will get that soon as it's available on the moon


----------



## marko93101

OPPO for life! 
  
 Quote:


skalkman said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 skalkman that is one peaceful look garden! What IEMs are those?


----------



## skalkman

marko93101 said:


> skalkman that is one peaceful look garden! What IEMs are those?




Those are the InEar Stagediver SD-2's.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

esmbos said:


> sp3llv3xit could you possibly post a picture of your collection of interconnects? I'm a bit of an interconnect-addict myself and love your pictures!


 
  
 I have sold a few of them so I only have these left in my box.  And I generally prefer RCA terminals to the 3.5mm plug.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## indieman

redcarmoose said:


> iPod Touch Generation 5
> 
> 
> ios 8 in a couple days offering 24 bit/192 kHz


 
  
 Those earpods aren't half bad. I use mine alot. Good photo btw.


----------



## Redcarmoose

indieman said:


> Those earpods aren't half bad. I use mine alot. Good photo btw.


 

 Yes, my two dogs enjoyed chewing on my first pair of those. lol They did get a positive review here. Amazing to find out when you think about how bad Apple portable headphones normally sound. You had folks putting thin covers on em to get a better fit. The fit is the thing. Even though Apple did it's due diligence in making them a good size, if they don't fit your ear your out of luck with them.
  
  
 They stay in my ear. Some folks though can't stand the fact that non-fitting ones start to fall out all the time.


----------



## kh600rr

redcarmoose said:


> Yes, my two dogs enjoyed chewing on my first pair of those. lol They did get a positive review here. Amazing to find out when you think about how bad Apple portable headphones normally sound. You had folks putting thin covers on em to get a better fit. The fit is the thing. Even though Apple did it's due diligence in making them a good size, if they don't fit your ear your out of luck with them.
> 
> 
> They stay in my ear. Some folks though can't stand the fact that non-fitting ones start to fall out all the time.



I can't wear them at all, matter of fact, I gave my apple buds, to the saleswoman the day I got the phone. She was very happy. They don't stay in my ears, but a minute, before they fall out.


----------



## rudi0504

My on The Go rigs 

Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition 
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet 
Ciem: JH 16 Pro FP,
Cable : Venture Craft mini to mini LE
SQ : Audiophile sound quality 

IMO,


----------



## nazrin313

rudi0504 said:


> My on The Go rigs
> 
> Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition
> Amp : Cypher Labs Duet
> ...


 
 love that Kris


----------



## Redcarmoose

kh600rr said:


> I can't wear them at all, matter of fact, I gave my apple buds, to the saleswoman the day I got the phone. She was very happy. They don't stay in my ears, but a minute, before they fall out.


 

 Are you talking about EarPods or Buds?


----------



## Fallendigital

My setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcarmoose

I have had really good luck with Samsung stuff. A laptop, two big screen TVs and a fridge have worked well. Though one will maybe break after this post.lol


----------



## lin0003

nazrin313 said:


> Have u seen the lg g3 specs? Owh man, thats gonna be a game changer.. Will get that soon as it's available on the moon


 
 I'm gonna get a new phone soon and the G3 is a strong contender. I would definitely get it if it was smaller, but it's a bit big. The Oppo Find 7 is pretty amazing as well. But I'm leaning towards the Sony Xperia Z2 now. I really don;t understand why Samsung didn't put 3GB into the S5. BTW have you guys seen the Oneplus One? It's a crazy phone for $300.


----------



## TheAstray

Here's mine(FiiO X3 and FiiO E11)  P.S the headphones/earphones aren't in the pic sorry


----------



## nazrin313

lin0003 said:


> I'm gonna get a new phone soon and the G3 is a strong contender. I would definitely get it if it was smaller, but it's a bit big. The Oppo Find 7 is pretty amazing as well. But I'm leaning towards the Sony Xperia Z2 now. I really don;t understand why Samsung didn't put 3GB into the S5. BTW have you guys seen the Oneplus One? It's a crazy phone for $300.




Yeah, for me either the g3 or the find 7..need that qhd display hihi


----------



## kh600rr

redcarmoose said:


> Are you talking about EarPods or Buds?



The pods.


----------



## Redcarmoose

kh600rr said:


> The pods.


 
 If you ever decide to try em again they sell these covers that can make them bigger so they may fit. http://earskinz.com/


----------



## oriise

Rudi,
  
 I own the AK120 B Mod and am looking to pair it with a balanced portable. I read elsewhere that you have compared the Mark 3 and the Duet. Would you mind telling me where I can find your impressions? Also, have you had the chance to compare these amps to the SR 71B?
  
 Thanks, Ole.


----------



## maricius

oriise said:


> Rudi,
> 
> I own the AK120 B Mod and am looking to pair it with a balanced portable. I read elsewhere that you have compared the Mark 3 and the Duet. Would you mind telling me where I can find your impressions? Also, have you had the chance to compare these amps to the SR 71B?
> 
> Thanks, Ole.


 
  
 Somewhere in this thread he compared the Duet, SR71B, and the RSA Intruder. I'm unsure whether he compared the Mark 3 here but I do remember him saying he liked the MkIII B more than the MkIII B+. Use the search the thread function!!


----------



## rudi0504

nazrin313 said:


> love that Kris




Thank you nazrin313
Keris belong to My son , he collect knifes


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 Are there ports on the 3003's that can get covered by non stock tips?  Nice photos!


----------



## tracyca

Nice pic, high class looking iem!


----------



## nazrin313

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you nazrin313
> Keris belong to My son , he collect knifes


 
 cool heheh, only held and used one when I got married, being Malay and all.,,


----------



## doublea71

redcarmoose said:


> If you ever decide to try em again they sell these covers that can make them bigger so they may fit. http://earskinz.com/


 

 Those actually look pretty cool - have you tried them?


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Advert

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you nazrin313
> Keris belong to My son , he collect knifes




Haha and swords as well
Hahahaha


----------



## Redcarmoose

doublea71 said:


> Those actually look pretty cool - have you tried them?



There are posts here at Head-Fi with members trying them and liking them. The pods fit my ears so I really don't need them?
We'll, I believe getting a better almost airtight fit is the key to extended bass from them, I intend to actually try to use foam ones.


----------



## maricius

redcarmoose said:


> There are posts here at Head-Fi with members trying them and liking them. The pods fit my ears so I really don't need them?
> We'll, I believe getting a better almost airtight fit is the key to extended bass from them, I intend to actually try to use foam ones.




I'm unsure whether you are against EQ but you should try the Dirac music player if you have the chance. Think of it as an Accudio Goldenears player app but made just for the earpods. In my opinion, it made the earpods a possibility for decent sound on the go


----------



## sp3llv3xit

fiascogarcia said:


> Are there ports on the 3003's that can get covered by non stock tips?  Nice photos!


 


 I'm sorry. I don't get it.  Ports?


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> I'm sorry. I don't get it.  Ports?


 
  
 Thought I read that the 3003 has a tiny pin hole port on the nozzle for the dynamic driver, and that you can block it with some tips.  I don't know for sure, I was just curious.


----------



## oriise

maricius said:


> Somewhere in this thread he compared the Duet, SR71B, and the RSA Intruder. I'm unsure whether he compared the Mark 3 here but I do remember him saying he liked the MkIII B more than the MkIII B+. Use the search the thread function!!


 
 Maricius,
  
 Found the comments from rudi. Was unaware of this thread until now - thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
  
 This thread is awesome! Will post some pics myself when I finally settle on the amp of choice (leaning towards the Duet but very tempted to go  Mark III B+ - that bass control function is mighty tempting!) Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Ony38

My Spiral Ears SE5


----------



## sp3llv3xit

fiascogarcia said:


> Thought I read that the 3003 has a tiny pin hole port on the nozzle for the dynamic driver, and that you can block it with some tips.  I don't know for sure, I was just curious.


 


 I didn't see the pinhole you mentioned.  (That could be attributed to the fact that I drank too much last night. )
  


 If there is, it should logically be positioned at the base of the stem that holds the stock silicon tips. The original clear tips have sleeves that cover the whole stem.  These Complys do not. I figure that IF THAT IS THE CASE, then it must be safe to say that the dynamic driver in each can still move air.


----------



## Mimouille

ony38 said:


> My Spiral Ears SE5


 

 And you are set


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> I didn't see the pinhole you mentioned.  *(That could be attributed to the fact that I drank too much last night. )*
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, it should logically be positioned at the base of the stem that holds the stock silicon tips. The original clear tips have sleeves that cover the whole stem.  These Complys do not. I figure that IF THAT IS THE CASE, then it must be safe to say that the dynamic driver in each can still move air.


 
  
 My thinking there was a pinhole might be attributed to the same thing.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

fiascogarcia said:


> My thinking there was a pinhole might be attributed to the same thing.


 







 And let the joys of inebriation and libation continue!


----------



## zilch0md

Travel Rig 4.0



HPRC 2400F case (The Touch is shown for scale.)




44/16 or 96/24 WAV and DSD2.8 on 64GB microSD cards > FiiO X5 Line Out > 15V-powered Meier Stepdance > OPPO PM-1

Energizer XP8000 and Anker Pro battery packs stow underneath the FiiO X5.





Mike


----------



## kh600rr

zilch0md said:


> Travel Rig 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zilch0md said:


> Travel Rig 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, what a great case!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

maricius said:


> I'm unsure whether you are against EQ but you should try the Dirac music player if you have the chance. Think of it as an Accudio Goldenears player app but made just for the earpods. In my opinion, it made the earpods a possibility for decent sound on the go


 
 I have no EQ in my main system but have learned to like it with portable. The EQ snob in me left the building.
  
  
 http://www.dirac.se/en/consumer-products/dirac-hd-player.aspx


----------



## Krutsch

doublea71 said:


> Those actually look pretty cool - have you tried them?


 
  
 The EarSkinz are a must for the ear pods; try them, you won't be sorry.


----------



## TheAstray

strrstarrynight said:


> here http://store.treoo.com/main/fiio-hs7-dual-layer-hard-carrying-case-blue.html, u can also find it on eBay


 
 thank you! I just ordered one!


----------



## Wokei

aleksandrovich said:


> Teclast x30se, smsl sap-4s, sony ex310




Can u give some impressions on the Telcast and SMSL sap-4s amp ?

Been thinking about buying these items as budget carry around rig ? 

Thanks.


----------



## fnkcow

krutsch said:


> The EarSkinz are a must for the ear pods; try them, you won't be sorry.


 
 Earpods + EarSkinz = better than Yamaha EPH-100 or some other IEMs preference-wise?


----------



## Krutsch

fnkcow said:


> Earpods + EarSkinz = better than Yamaha EPH-100 or some other IEMs preference-wise?


 
  
 No, not by a long shot, in my humble opinion.  The EarSkinz really help seal my ears and do a nice job of boosting a little bass.  My daughter, on the other hand, hates using them, so YMMV.
  
 The Yamaha EPH-100s are in a difference class, IMO, comparing them to my ear pods and my previous IEMs (Shure SE-420).


----------



## fnkcow

krutsch said:


> No, not by a long shot, in my humble opinion.  The EarSkinz really help seal my ears and do a nice job of boosting a little bass.  My daughter, on the other hand, hates using them, so YMMV.
> 
> The Yamaha EPH-100s are in a difference class, IMO, comparing them to my ear pods and my previous IEMs (Shure SE-420).


 
 Phew, good thing. Still enjoying my EPH-100 a lot


----------



## Redcarmoose

krutsch said:


> No, not by a long shot, in my humble opinion.  The EarSkinz really help seal my ears and do a nice job of boosting a little bass.  My daughter, on the other hand, hates using them, so YMMV.
> 
> The Yamaha EPH-100s are in a difference class, IMO, comparing them to my ear pods and my previous IEMs (Shure SE-420).


 
 If they fit I feel the Apple Earpods are ok. Maybe not a value if you buy them by themselves for $35 then get the skins for $11. But they do seem to play a lot of different styles of music without one genre being a favorite. They actually have an authority that I like better than a lot of IEMs like the Re0s. Still they are not something I would not go out and buy. Nice if you get them with an Apple product.
  
 Some members here really love them interestingly.


----------



## maricius

redcarmoose said:


> I have no EQ in my main system but have learned to like it with portable. The EQ snob in me left the building.
> 
> 
> http://www.dirac.se/en/consumer-products/dirac-hd-player.aspx


 
  
 I generally am an EQ snob but I believe that when you're using something along the lines of a pair of Apple EarPods with an iDevice, there's no way but up. Plus Dirac EQ really does sound good with the EarPods.
  


oriise said:


> Maricius,
> 
> Found the comments from rudi. Was unaware of this thread until now - thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> This thread is awesome! Will post some pics myself when I finally settle on the amp of choice (leaning towards the Duet but very tempted to go  Mark III B+ - that bass control function is mighty tempting!) Decisions, decisions!


 
  
 I assume you'll be using the amplifier with your IEMs? Go with the Duet like me!! I couldn't stand the MKIII B+ with my IEMs. The hiss was killer and I didn't find the sound as natural as with the Duet. True, the bass boost feature is something to consider. Good luck with with the decision and yes this is such a lovely thread


----------



## ClieOS

Mu latest slice of portable audio heaven


----------



## nazrin313

clieos said:


> Mu latest slice of portable audio heaven


 
 Stax Sr-002 + SRM 002 + X5 = NICE
  
 Explain the sonics bro...really cool setup


----------



## ClieOS

nazrin313 said:


> Stax Sr-002 + SRM 002 + X5 = NICE
> 
> Explain the sonics bro...really cool setup


 
  
 SRS-002 reminds me a lot of the JH13 Pro FreqPhase demo set I have heard a few months back. To sum it up, I really thought nothing is missing from its sound. It is slight on the warm and smooth side, great texture without missing any of the nuances and micro-detail.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

clieos said:


> SRS-002 reminds me a lot of the JH13 Pro FreqPhase demo set I have heard a few months back. To sum it up, I really thought nothing is missing from its sound. It is slight on the warm and smooth side, great texture without missing any of the nuances and micro-detail.


 

 Hey ClieOS
  
 Would this combo work with HM-901 LOD? I do not have the Fiio X5 anymore,sold it to a close friend as he was really in need of a quality DAP..


----------



## nazrin313

clieos said:


> SRS-002 reminds me a lot of the JH13 Pro FreqPhase demo set I have heard a few months back. To sum it up, I really thought nothing is missing from its sound. It is slight on the warm and smooth side, great texture without missing any of the nuances and micro-detail.




They look huge thou, care to take pics of it of using it? Cant find a pic of it


----------



## ClieOS

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey ClieOS
> 
> Would this combo work with HM-901 LOD? I do not have the Fiio X5 anymore,sold it to a close friend as he was really in need of a quality DAP..


 
  
 Yes, it will work with HM901 + LOD. It will take any 3.5mm stereo input.
  


nazrin313 said:


> They look huge thou, care to take pics of it of using it? Cant find a pic of it


 
  
 Don't have any picture of me wearing it right now. But it isn't really a very ergonomic design for sure.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

clieos said:


> Yes, it will work with HM901 + LOD. It will take any 3.5mm stereo input.


 
 oh... I was thinking if it would work sonically with HM-901 SS? sorry...


----------



## marc0vca

HiFiMan 601 Slim + Fiio E17 + Westone W40





MacBook Pro + Fiio L12 + Fiio E17


----------



## indieman

krutsch said:


> The EarSkinz really help seal my ears and do a nice job of boosting a little bass.


 
  
 If earskinz boost bass, I'll stear clear! The earpods already have ungodly amounts of bass imo. Still very lively sounding though! I love using them in situations where I might damage more expensive headphones (yard work, etc).


----------



## ClieOS

cosmicholyghost said:


> oh... I was thinking if it would work sonically with HM-901 SS? sorry...


 
  
 I don't see why not. Neither of them has a strong flavor that will create bad synergy.


----------



## indieman

Ultra portable hard/dirty work setup


----------



## mamamia88

The bulletproof rig http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/sportscrazed2/100_0391_zpsca48e5f3.jpg sorry not too sure why i'm not allowed to embed pics.   And heres the lawn mowing rig http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/sportscrazed2/2014-05-20095240_zpsd296915a.jpg


----------



## heyysanadiyom

iphone material , ıyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Krutsch

mamamia88 said:


> The bulletproof rig http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/sportscrazed2/100_0391_zpsca48e5f3.jpg sorry not too sure why i'm not allowed to embed pics.   And heres the lawn mowing rig http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/sportscrazed2/2014-05-20095240_zpsd296915a.jpg


 
  
 Ha Ha... Lawn Mowing Rig - that's a label I am going to steal, for sure


----------



## howdy

@mamamia88 -quote sorry not too sure why i'm not allowed to embed pics.   




I think you have to have more than 15 posts to get any sort of privileges on head-fi..


----------



## audiofreakie

Sony Xperia Z2 + Centrance Hifi M8 LX + Fitear 334


----------



## mamamia88

audiofreakie said:


> Sony Xperia Z2 + Centrance Hifi M8 LX + Fitear 334


 
 I see alot of portable rigs here that are only really portable if you wear it like a proton pack.   I guess sound quality beats common sense alot.   Not a judgment on your rig just a general comment based on peoples "portable rigs"


----------



## NZtechfreak

mamamia88 said:


> I see alot of portable rigs here that are only really portable if you wear it like a proton pack.   I guess sound quality beats common sense alot.   Not a judgment on your rig just a general comment based on peoples "portable rigs"


 
  
 Most of the rigs here are more transportable than portable, if you want to split hairs.
  
 My Note 3 160GB + Dragonfly 1.2 on the other hand is impeccably portable


----------



## indieman

mamamia88 said:


> I see alot of portable rigs here that are only really portable if you wear it like a proton pack.   I guess sound quality beats common sense alot.   Not a judgment on your rig just a general comment based on peoples "portable rigs"


 
  
 This is brought up like every 3 pages lol!


----------



## Krutsch

nztechfreak said:


> Most of the rigs here are more transportable than portable, if you want to split hairs.
> 
> My Note 3 160GB + Dragonfly 1.2 on the other hand is impeccably portable


 
  
 Slightly off-topic, but with respect to the Note 3 + DF 1.2, are you able to use that combination with the stock version of Android?  I have a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 + DF 1.2 + Poweramp and I am dying to try this, but I've read that you need to root the device and used a modified kernel.
  
 I am going to try this on my own (I just got a new OTG cable), but I'm curious to hear how it works with your tablet.
  
 Thanks, in advance.


----------



## mamamia88

indieman said:


> This is brought up like every 3 pages lol!


 
 Maybe there should be a separate thread for pocketable rigs and backpackable rigs.  On a side note I totally want to make something that looks like a proton pack but with expensive audio equipment


----------



## skalkman

My "pocketable" rig.
  
 FiiO X3 -> InEar Stagediver SD-2 + Ortofon tips.

  
 It does in fact fit in my pocket(s). The X3 does normally fit in the Peli 1010 but not with the added bulk of the HS5 case, so i just keep the X3 in a nice FiiO pouch that came with my friends old E7.


----------



## NZtechfreak

krutsch said:


> Slightly off-topic, but with respect to the Note 3 + DF 1.2, are you able to use that combination with the stock version of Android?  I have a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 + DF 1.2 + Poweramp and I am dying to try this, but I've read that you need to root the device and used a modified kernel.
> 
> I am going to try this on my own (I just got a new OTG cable), but I'm curious to hear how it works with your tablet.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


 
  
 I'm using a stock unrooted Galaxy Note 3, do need to use USB Audio Player Pro though for the Dragonfly. I have a 128GB card though and 32GB base storage, so I'm fine with local playback via UAPP (it can do streaming play from my NAS too for access to my whole collection, however that requires use of the DS File app and only allow for one song selection at a time, so I mostly stick to local playback).


----------



## clubberkamar

skalkman said:


> My "pocketable" rig.
> 
> FiiO X3 -> InEar Stagediver SD-2 + Ortofon tips.
> 
> ...


 
  
 that sounds like 'pockets'able haha


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

mamamia88 said:


> Maybe there should be a separate thread for pocketable rigs and backpackable rigs.


 
 Oh we had this discussion many times in this thread.
 Can a amp+amp+DAC+DAP rig still be called "portable" or is it only "transportable"?
 Just don't think about this too hard.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Wear these. Now everything is portable.


----------



## clubberkamar

^ loled too hard on this


----------



## Wokei

fiascogarcia said:


> Wear these. Now everything is portable.




NOW ... That is what u called POCKET SIZE!


----------



## zilch0md

How about one of these HiFi backpack portables?



Great when riding the subway, at bookstores, coffee shops, anywhere!


----------



## indieman

^ This! Lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

No reason to use batteries, just remember to plug in before you leave the house.


----------



## Wokei

redcarmoose said:


> No reason to use batteries, just remember to plug in before you leave the house.




i thought they came out with a solar version......


----------



## kh600rr

wokei said:


> i thought they came out with a solar version......



You should just hire a Sherpa....


----------



## mamamia88

fiascogarcia said:


> Wear these. Now everything is portable.


 
 Call me crazy but, I actually want those.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mamamia88 said:


> Call me crazy but, I actually want those.


 
 You Crazy, man!


----------



## Paul Graham

jason36 said:


> I didn't think the original Solo worked with the iPad 4? Are you just using the standard apple cable from iPad into the Solo? Also are you feeding the solo into the ibasso DAC or AMP.




Yep it "Hand Shakes" just fine mate as does the iphone 5.

I'm running a coax out to coax in on the DB2. ( Dac ) Then a balanced line from Dac to amp.

Here's what I know to work with the original Solo.......

iPod 7th gen
IPhone 3GS
Iphone 4
IPhone 4s
iPod nano 4/5 gen (?)
iPad 4 and iPad mini.

Using the original apple lightning cable but getting something a bit better looking soon.

As for the DB2.......

Take a coax from the Solo to the DB2 then a balance connector from your DB2 to your balanced amp of choice.
When I tried both the solo and the boomslang in a single ended face off through my main hifi, it was very close with variations in sound but none better than the other.

I haven't heard the DX50 yet but I imagine a balanced signal path from end to end can only be a good thing!!!

IIRC Rudi has all three ( iBasso dx50 , boomslang db2 and the pelican pb2... )
Maybe our friend Rudi could chime in on this also?

Anyway hope this all helps mate!


----------



## audiofreakie

mamamia88 said:


> I see alot of portable rigs here that are only really portable if you wear it like a proton pack.   I guess sound quality beats common sense alot.   Not a judgment on your rig just a general comment based on peoples "portable rigs"




Hahaha, I can't handle to post it. Actually I'm still waiting for my z2 clear softcase and still working to build Micro usb to usb B using alo sxc cable. And I forget about the rubber band or dual lock , I'll post it later after its ready to "portable" lol.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


>




Simple and efficient... Love it


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


>


 
  
 Could you elaborate on the earphones and cable?


----------



## Mimouille

buttuglyjeff said:


> Could you elaborate on the earphones and cable?


 

 Whiplash gold plated silver (TWAu) and Spiral Ear SE5 custom iem.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> Whiplash gold plated silver (TWAu) and Spiral Ear SE5 custom iem.


 
  
 Time to balance that TWAu .


----------



## Arty McGhee

Hippo in the pock
Portable

(Drops mic)


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Time to balance that TWAu .


 

 Well I am considering exaxctly that actually. My Ref 1 is coming in balanced already, but for my SE5, NT6 and upcoming Roxanne (maybe sometime before 2022), is it worth it to run them balanced?


----------



## nazrin313

Driven..and Driven Well too..Full sound to the HD600 with a DAP..Amazeballs


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Yep it "Hand Shakes" just fine mate as does the iphone 5.
> 
> I'm running a coax out to coax in on the DB2. ( Dac ) Then a balanced line from Dac to amp.
> 
> ...




That's interesting and I must say I was debating whether to get another SOLO to pair with my Duet Amp. In the end I have decided to go for the DB2 mainly because I can take the signal from my DX50 via coax out to coax in on the DB2 (therefore utilising the Dual DACS of the DB2). I plan on connecting this with an hirose to RSA balanced connector to the Duet and then using my balanced HD600 headphones. 

The other benefit of the DB2 is that I can use it with my PC as well as with the iPad and iPhone via the lightning to CCK cable.


----------



## kh600rr

mimouille said:


> Well I am considering exaxctly that actually. My Ref 1 is coming in balanced already, but for my SE5, NT6 and upcoming Roxanne (maybe sometime before 2022), is it worth it to run them balanced?



LOL- 2022


----------



## Wokei

Ideas on how to strap portable amp to a smartphone without a band covering the screen ?

What is the best way to do it ?

Help please...


----------



## Poopie-ears

A lot of people use velcro, but if you don't want to use an adhesive, I have found another solution that works for me. This isn't a phone, but the same principle should work. If you get a hard case for your phone, you can use hair ties between the phone and the case and then wrap those around the amp. Here are photos of an iPod Nano in a thin hard case attached to a Pico Slim


----------



## Wokei

poopie-ears said:


> A lot of people use velcro, but if you don't want to use an adhesive, I have found another solution that works for me. This isn't a phone, but the same principle should work. If you get a hard case for your phone, you can use hair ties between the phone and the case and then wrap those around the amp. Here are photos of an iPod Nano in a thin hard case attached to a Pico Slim




Neat ...i think it is real good.


----------



## DR650SE

wokei said:


> Ideas on how to strap portable amp to a smartphone without a band covering the screen ?
> 
> What is the best way to do it ?
> 
> Help please...




This







http://www.amazon.com/3M-Reclosable-Fastener-TB4575-Profile/dp/B007OXK330/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401366969&sr=8-1&keywords=low+profile+velcro


----------



## Wokei

dr650se said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow ..thanks ..that would be good too ..thanks a lot man. Never thought about this ...mmm...this will be good for other things as well.

Woo ..hooo.


----------



## DR650SE

No problem. I use it for my iMod and Fiio E17 and it works perfect. Comes in White and black. I recommend the black as I got the white and it shows a lot of dirt and any strings/thread/ stuff that gets caught in the velcro.


----------



## Wokei

dr650se said:


> No problem. I use it for my iMod and Fiio E17 and it works perfect. Comes in White and black. I recommend the black as I got the white and it shows a lot of dirt and any strings/thread/ stuff that gets caught in the velcro.


 
 On to it ....bought it Black


----------



## zilch0md

nazrin313 said:


> Driven..and Driven Well too..Full sound to the HD600 with a DAP..Amazeballs


 
  
 I like this!  Your photo brought to mind the movie, _Blade Runner_ - something to do with the C4's graphics, the colors and the smokey atmospherics.


----------



## nazrin313

zilch0md said:


> I like this!  Your photo brought to mind the movie, _Blade Runner_ - something to do with the C4's graphics, the colors and the smokey atmospherics.




Thats the c4 for you, mine is modded and gives a modern take to it but the stock c4 is more over the top steam punking rustic piece of equipment


----------



## mamamia88

My new toy.  Not bad at all for $50. Thought it would be bigger but, pleasantly surprised it's quite small.  Really digging how the media controls pop up when you press one of volume buttons.  A little low volume with full size cans but, with iems sounds great.  Now if someone could just product a  android phone with physical media controls,great sound quality, great camera, small form factor, and an unbreakable screen I would be a super happy man.


----------



## blackwolf1006

Not the best but it get the job done.


----------



## howdy

blackwolf1006 said:


> Not the best but it get the job done.



I don't know why you're selling your self short, that's a dam good rig... The X5 sounds great and with the westone 4s you can't go wrong, the amp may be a little over kill but if you like how it sounds that's all that matters.


----------



## kh600rr

blackwolf1006 said:


> Not the best but it get the job done.



Yeah X-5 rocks...


----------



## JoeDoe

X5 came in today. Feeding my SM64s and the need to upgrade the portable situation is gone!


----------



## Arty McGhee

mamamia88 said:


> My new toy.  Not bad at all for $50. Thought it would be bigger but, pleasantly surprised it's quite small.  Really digging how the media controls pop up when you press one of volume buttons.  A little low volume with full size cans but, with iems sounds great.  Now if someone could just product a  android phone with physical media controls,great sound quality, great camera, small form factor, and an unbreakable screen I would be a super happy man.




Is that a 521

You using it as a phone or just as a dap?


----------



## singleended58

I love the SQ of this set up too: X5 and Sennheiser IE800.


----------



## mamamia88

arty mcghee said:


> Is that a 521
> 
> You using it as a phone or just as a dap?


 
 It's the 520 but, it's the same phone as the 521 just att brandend.  I'm using it solely as a DAP.  I'm quite impressed with it in that capacity.   Now just to wait for a good podcast app with variable speed playback and it will be nearly perfect.


----------



## blackwolf1006

howdy said:


> I don't know why you're selling your self short, that's a dam good rig... The X5 sounds great and with the westone 4s you can't go wrong, the amp may be a little over kill but if you like how it sounds that's all that matters.


 
  
 Weston 4r actually. I will agree with you that the Amp is a bit of over kill in some situations. I find that the quality of instrumental, Jazz and Vocal improve significantly with the amp. Rock, Rap, Pop Electronic and techno are rarely affected by the amp.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

mamamia88 said:


> My new toy.  Not bad at all for $50. Thought it would be bigger but, pleasantly surprised it's quite small.  Really digging how the media controls pop up when you press one of volume buttons.  A little low volume with full size cans but, with iems sounds great.  Now if someone could just product a  android phone with physical media controls,great sound quality, great camera, small form factor, and an unbreakable screen I would be a super happy man.


 I'm using a Lumia 925, and it has extremely low noise. (less than my FiiO E11.) I hate it when some people on this site say the Lumia's sound quality sucks. Its quite good. No matter what headphones I slap on it, there isn't any noise. Its cleaner than my sisters galaxy s4 and my parents nexus 5's. All I know is that the newest wp8 Lumia's sound good. I haven't exactly tried the lumia 521, but its good to know that even at the low end the audio is great.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

mamamia88 said:


> It's the 520 but, it's the same phone as the 521 just att brandend.  I'm using it solely as a DAP.  I'm quite impressed with it in that capacity.   Now just to wait for a good podcast app with variable speed playback and it will be nearly perfect.


hmm... Well, wp8.1 is coming next month... Be on the lookout for an update! Its going to add a personal assistant named cortana, (halo lol. Microsoft pulled a funny.) the ability to use a picture on the live tiles, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a lot more features... And lol. At the bottom of the picture it says Lumia 520 available at best buy for 50$.


----------



## Wokei

dischorddubstep said:


> I'm using a Lumia 925, and it has extremely low noise. (less than my FiiO E11.) I hate it when some people on this site say the Lumia's sound quality sucks. Its quite good. No matter what headphones I slap on it, there isn't any noise. Its cleaner than my sisters galaxy s4 and my parents nexus 5's. All I know is that the newest wp8 Lumia's sound good. I haven't exactly tried the lumia 521, but its good to know that even at the low end the audio is great.




True dat ...i listen to my songs using my 4 yrs old blackberry curve 8520 as mp3 player ...sounds good to me...the trick is whether low end or high end ..the trick is make do with what you can afford and enjoy the music .


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

wokei said:


> True dat ...i listen to my songs using my 4 yrs old blackberry curve 8520 as mp3 player ...sounds good to me...the trick is whether low end or high end ..the trick is make do with what you can afford and enjoy the music .


well, actually I got the Lumia 925 off contract for 500$...


----------



## JoeDoe

Todays rig. Giving the ZMF Masters some out of house time.


----------



## _j_

This is such an inspirational thread. Such amazing gear and variety. 
  
 Back from a gear hiatus after figuring out that I can get a line out of a Lightning connector iPhone. Hi all.
  
 Here's my 'On the Go' rig:

  
 Shure SE535s are brand new replacement from Shure after my SE530s finally gave up. I'm burning them in now. 
 I used Shure SE530 for many years. Got them as gift originally when they were the E500PTH model and never put them down. 
  
 Sorry for sub par pic. My Source is also my best camera.


----------



## kh600rr

_j_ said:


> This is such an inspirational thread. Such amazing gear and variety.
> 
> Back from a gear hiatus after figuring out that I can get a line out of a Lightning connector iPhone. Hi all.
> 
> ...



gear hiatus is bad... Welcome back, I like those SE535s..


----------



## _j_

kh600rr said:


> gear hiatus is bad... Welcome back, I like those SE535s..


 
 Thanks!
  
 The new (to me) cable system on the SE535s is great! Leaves recable options open for the future. I like options.
 I'm actually waiting for the Shure iPhone adapter so I can upgrade my 'Stealth Rig Mode'. (UE Super.fi Pro 5 has ben filling in since Shure SE530s bit the dust)
 The SE535 stock cable mini plug won't fit my iPhone case - but I read on these forums that the adapter one is small enough. Thanks Head-Fi.
  
 Gear is no joke. I've come back to this forum only a few days and have already spent around $700.
 Can't wait for the rest of goodies to arrive!


----------



## kh600rr

My sitting on the back deck, drinking a beer rig...


----------



## _j_

kh600rr said:


> My sitting on the back deck, drinking a beer rig...


 
 Hope your rig gets lots of use this weekend...








 I want those 800s so bad. 
 Also, that player is really striking looking. It looks amazing. 
 Been drooling over it in this thread a lot...


----------



## Wokei

kh600rr said:


> My sitting on the back deck, drinking a beer rig...




i want what you are having ...I go for the beer ..kekekekekeke. :evil:


----------



## Arty McGhee

dischorddubstep said:


> well, actually I got the Lumia 925 off contract for 500$...




I'm prolly going to pic up a 521 now 
I can pop the straight talk sim in there
Can it see a usb dac?


Nokia always made great stuff
I had used the n800 and then the n810
As a dap for a while Maemo was a great os


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Wokei

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






sp3llv3xit said:


> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...






Awesome man ...


----------



## davidcotton

If there isn't a "the keep me sane at work rig thread" there should be one :-
  

  
 Cosmic Ears Micro MA 1 and Sansa Clip Plus.  Must get round to swopping the 32 gig card out sometime.


----------



## Boffy

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj190/boffyrox2/Headphone1BlackandWhite_zps3325c9f4.jpg
  
 http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj190/boffyrox2/Headphone1_zpsf845f0b4.jpg


----------



## davidcotton

boffy said:


>


 
 There you go  
  
 Nice set up btw.  Been interested in the (bluetooth) version of the headphones for a while now.  How's the isolation for blocking out talking?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Boffy

Thank you! Some people were complaining that these headphones are susceptible to wind noise, but I am personally very satisfied with them. I often wear these at cafes where a lot of people chat, and they do a good job.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Today so great weather time to go in the garden, first prepare rig and can
  
  

  
 I know it's a shame to put the Grado RS2 in a beyerdynamic case but it fits great with default cushions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 FiiO X3 and iCAN nano still a awesome combo in my eyes
  

  
 Normally I prefer the G-cushions on the Grado, but outside the default cushions are fine too.
  

  
 Next week I get my cable mod with only 1 meter length and more flexible, the default Grado cable is for home use great, but not for "mobile" use.


----------



## Richsvt

Just got a new amp and walking around today, just a great sound.


----------



## kh600rr

richsvt said:


> Just got a new amp and walking around today, just a great sound.



Is that the duet amp? I love mine..


----------



## Richsvt

ALO National. Good amount of power and excellent build quality


----------



## pokenguyen

_j_ said:


> This is such an inspirational thread. Such amazing gear and variety.
> 
> Back from a gear hiatus after figuring out that I can get a line out of a Lightning connector iPhone. Hi all.
> 
> ...


 
 Where do you get that lightning to line out cable? Is there a DAC chip inside the cable?


----------



## Jason36

pokenguyen said:


> Where do you get that lightning to line out cable? Is there a DAC chip inside the cable?


Same question from me as well?


----------



## pokenguyen

jason36 said:


> Same question from me as well?


 

 Lol, I just look more carefully and he is using a long Lightning to 3.5mm to 30-pin adapter -> AMP. Here is the only Lightning to Line out adapter that I can find, it uses Wolfson *WM8524 *Dac chip and costly like hell:
  

  
  
 http://www.yodobashi.com/%E3%83%A9%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A6%E3%82%B9-radius-AL-LCH11W-DAC-Lightning-to-3-5mm-%E3%83%9B%E3%83%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88/pd/100000001002202026/


----------



## BillsonChang007

pokenguyen said:


>


 
 I might be getting an iTouch now as soon as FiiO make a line out for 9-pin haha xD


----------



## BaTou069

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 What is this AKG DAP, or holster?


----------



## lin0003

batou069 said:


> What is this AKG DAP, or holster?


 
 Pretty sure it is an AK100, the AKG thing is just a case.


----------



## BaTou069

lin0003 said:


> Pretty sure it is an AK100, the AKG thing is just a case.


 
 It looks like it has a balanced out, does the ak100 have one?


----------



## SkyBleu

batou069 said:


> What is this AKG DAP, or holster?


 
 Quote:


batou069 said:


> It looks like it has a balanced out, does the ak100 have one?


 
  
 It looks like an AK100 (and I am 99% sure of this, but do correct me if I'm wrong) in its leather case with an AKG badge stuck on it, possibly from the owner's AK3003(i)?
  
 As for the AK100, it can be balanced with some modding - the AK100-B, if I remember correctly. Once again, I could be wrong.


----------



## skalkman

skybleu said:


> It looks like an AK100 (and I am 99% sure of this, but do correct me if I'm wrong) in its leather case with an AKG badge stuck on it, possibly from the owner's AK3003(i)?
> 
> As for the AK100, it can be balanced with some modding - the AK100-B, if I remember correctly. Once again, I could be wrong.


 
 That is the AK120 Titan. The 100 does not have a balanced output and as far as i know does not support a balanced operation. Red Wine does make their RAWK120B mod. Though that is only for the 120. The RAWK120B mod would result in a balanced 4pin were the volume pot is and i do not see that on Bryan's 120.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

pokenguyen said:


> Where do you get that lightning to line out cable? Is there a DAC chip inside the cable?


 
  
  
 It looks like a regular Apple CCK (Camera Connection Kit) to me.  It's basically Apple's way of giving iDevices USB OTG functionality...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

batou069 said:


> What is this AKG DAP, or holster?


 


 The DAP is AK120 Titan.  That's just the metal emblem from my AKG-K3003 that I stuck to the case of the Titan.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Iirc that's a heavily custom modded dap. I think it used to have its own stand but I think he found a way to do without it


----------



## pokenguyen

pokenguyen said:


> Lol, I just look more carefully and he is using a long Lightning to 3.5mm to 30-pin adapter -> LOD -> AMP. Here is the only Lightning to Line out adapter that I can find, it uses Wolfson *WM8524 *Dac chip and costly like hell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


buttuglyjeff said:


> It looks like a regular Apple CCK (Camera Connection Kit) to me.  It's basically Apple's way of giving iDevices USB OTG functionality...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

skalkman said:


> That is the AK120 Titan. The 100 does not have a balanced output and as far as i know does not support a balanced operation. Red Wine does make their RAWK120B mod. Though that is only for the 120. The RAWK120B mod would result in a balanced 4pin were the volume pot is and i do not see that on Bryan's 120.


 
  
 Correct!


----------



## SkyBleu

skalkman said:


> That is the AK120 Titan. The 100 does not have a balanced output and as far as i know does not support a balanced operation. Red Wine does make their RAWK120B mod. Though that is only for the 120. The RAWK120B mod would result in a balanced 4pin were the volume pot is and i do not see that on Bryan's 120.



Oh dear, I was wrong all along. I guess I should owe an apology where it is due - Sorry for my misleading information and overconfident tone.


----------



## _j_

pokenguyen said:


> Lol, I just look more carefully and he is using a long Lightning to 3.5mm to 30-pin adapter -> AMP. Here is the only Lightning to Line out adapter that I can find, it uses Wolfson *WM8524 *Dac chip and costly like hell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are exactly right. Sorry to get your hopes up. 
 Just the standard Apple Lightning > 30-pin and then a cheap FiiO LOD here:
  

  
  
 Then I have the amp stacked on top of the where the adapter meets the LOD to try to cut down on the pocket bulk:
  

  
  
 Been looking like crazy for a more streamlined solution so thanks for your link, I am going to check that out.


----------



## SilverEars

I don't know why you guys want LOD, use the headphone out, it's clean.  LOD will not make a difference.  That is not an LOD, that's a DAC that's pictured, if youre going to do that, why not just get an external DAC.  Isn't the new ios supporting external DACs using camera kit without requiring the device to be certified?


----------



## rudi0504

My audiophile set up 

Source : ak 100 Gold Japan Edition 
Amp : Ko. Jo KM 01 brass edition 
Iems : JH 16 Pro FP and Earsonic SM 64 v1
Cable : mini to mini Crystal cable Dream line 3 braids 

SQ : it is true audiophile sound quality for jazz and audiophile recording 
 You will like it this set up , specially for jazz vocal 

IMO


----------



## _j_

silverears said:


> I don't know why you guys want LOD, use the headphone out, it's clean.  LOD will not make a difference.  That is not an LOD, that's a DAC that's pictured, if youre going to do that, why not just get an external DAC.  Isn't the new ios supporting external DACs using camera kit without requiring the device to be certified?


 
 There is certainly an LOD in the chain, it's the FiiO and it is extracting Line Out analog audio from the Apple Lightning > 30-pin dock adapter.
 In my testing I prefer this much more to double amping as I feel I get a much more silent background in the final sound's presentation.
  
 Yes, certainly an option to get an external DAC (other than what is included in the Apple Lightning > 30-pin), however my 'On The Go' rig has a very specific purpose and the DAC/AMP combo would have to work 'in-line' with the Adapter/LOD combo for it to be considered. 
 In this situation I can't 'rubber-band' devices together for this Rig's purpose.
  
 So far the only thing I have seen that comes close to compete with my current solution is the HRT Microstreamer, and that looks just a little too large for what I need in this rig.
  
 If you can suggest any other DAC/AMP combos I can use in this same way with a current gen Lightning/iOS 7 iPhone as a source, I'd be happy to take a look. Thanks!


----------



## SilverEars

_j_ said:


> *There is certainly an LOD in the chain, it's the FiiO and it is extracting Line Out analog audio from the Apple Lightning > 30-pin dock adapter.*
> In my testing I prefer this much more to double amping as I feel I get a much more silent background in the final sound's presentation.
> 
> Yes, certainly an option to get an external DAC (other than what is included in the Apple Lightning > 30-pin), however my 'On The Go' rig has a very specific purpose and the DAC/AMP combo would have to work 'in-line' with the Adapter/LOD combo for it to be considered.
> ...


 
 Didn't know there was an analog on one of the pins, I thought lightening was all digital?  The old had analog signal in addition to digital.   You sure it isn't DA'd signal?  I cannot recommend external DAC as I have not used many external DACs.  The iphone 5 HP out should be silent.  An amp to it will not create noise. Perhaps your amp has too much gain.


----------



## Krutsch

silverears said:


> Didn't know there was an analog on one of the pins, I thought lightening was all digital?  The old had analog signal in addition to digital.   You sure it isn't DA'd signal?  I cannot recommend external DAC as I have not used many external DACs.  The iphone 5 HP out should be silent.  An amp to it will not create noise. Perhaps your amp has too much gain.


 
  
 Lightning IS all digital.  But the official lightning to 30-pin adapter has an embedded Wolfson DAC chip, as described here:
  
http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-analysis/resources/blog/inside-the-apple-lightning-to-30-pin-adapter/


----------



## _j_

silverears said:


> Didn't know there was an analog on one of the pins, I thought lightening was all digital?  The old had analog signal in addition to digital.   You sure it isn't DA'd signal?  I cannot recommend external DAC as I have not used many external DACs.  The iphone 5 HP out should be silent.  An amp to it will not create noise. Perhaps your amp has too much gain.


 
 The reason I went through all the trouble is actually to use that specific amp. It's sound / size ratio is too good for me to use anything else I have.
  
 Using headphone out would be much more convenient for sure and would't mind testing again.
 What volume do you have your iPhone 5 at when you double amp?


----------



## indieman

silverears said:


> I don't know why you guys want LOD, use the headphone out, it's clean.  LOD will not make a difference.  That is not an LOD, that's a DAC that's pictured, if youre going to do that, why not just get an external DAC.  Isn't the new ios supporting external DACs using camera kit without requiring the device to be certified?


 
  
 Already does but theres a very low mA restriction.


----------



## cruzmiguel




----------



## Wokei

cruzmiguel said:


>




Sweet ....nice pic ...what headphone ? Sexy lookin' combo


----------



## Kojaku

wokei said:


> Sweet ....nice pic ...what headphone ?


 
 Looks like a T70 to me.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## jjacq

_j_ said:


> Been looking like crazy for a more streamlined solution so thanks for your link, I am going to check that out.


 

 Quite innovative! How do you play music on your iPhone or iDevice? Spotify? iTunes ALAC?


----------



## oldmate

kh600rr said:


> My sitting on the back deck, drinking a beer rig...


 
  
  Nice. I have a drinking beer on the deck rig myself. Wonder how many of us do the same and what beers we drink?? ATM it's Beck's 500ml cans.


----------



## kh600rr

oldmate said:


> Nice. I have a drinking beer on the deck rig myself. Wonder how many of us do the same and what beers we drink?? ATM it's Beck's 500ml cans.



I'm a bottle guy only, usually Newcastle Brown ale, or Blue Moon.... I'm getting thirsty yo..


----------



## indieman

None of that rice crap. I'll take sam adams oktoberfest, spaten optimator, shiner bock, guinness extra stout etc. 
  
 for ex:


----------



## kh600rr

indieman said:


> None of that rice crap. I'll take sam adams oktoberfest, spaten optimator, shiner bock, guinness extra stout etc.
> 
> for ex:



Brewer- Patriot!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

Posted this in the X5 thread a while ago, but it might belong here as well. This combo works well.


----------



## _j_

jjacq said:


> Quite innovative! How do you play music on your iPhone or iDevice? Spotify? iTunes ALAC?


 
 Thanks! 
 It's unfortunate that I can't as easily use Amps through a LOD like the iPhone of yore, but Lightning is still young.
 Lightning is really an awesome connector, and I can't wait to see what is available for it in the coming years.
  
 I am a iTunes Match subscriber so my 'local' library is ALAC (at least the albums that count).
 I travel a lot so if I need to pull something off Apple's server, it is AAC 256 (iTunes +).


----------



## rudi0504

After waiting more than Two Month My New Hugo With New Chasis W as Arrived on Sunday morning .
Tonight i have Time to pair With My DAPs : ak100 , AK 120 Amdal AK 240
And pair With 
Source : iPhone 4 S + 
Dac : Venture Craft. Go Dap DD 1 LE muse 02 = as Transport 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Iem : JH 16 Pro FP 
Cable : go dap DD 1 LE muse 02 > Hugo use COAX 
The best SQ what Hugo can produce excellent music if we use : COAX in
IMO


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than Two Month My New Hugo With New Chasis W as Arrived on Sunday morning .
> Tonight i have Time to pair With My DAPs : ak100 , AK 120 Amdal AK 240
> And pair With
> Source : iPhone 4 S +
> ...




Very nice Rudi... I'm thinking about a Hugo. Enjoy Sir....


----------



## mamamia88

For portable I try to apply the KISS method.  1 input 1 output.   So with that idea I think I will stick with iems and a single source.   So here are the two pairs of iems i use the sony mdr-xb60ex and the velodyne vpulse 
 And here are the sources I have 
 I will most likely ditch the lumia because, while the sound quality is good the volume seems capped without an amp and who wants to listen to AC/DC at a reasonable volume?  Also can someone recommend a cheap audio cable that is more flexible than the one fiio provides with the e6?


----------



## jjacq

mamamia88 said:


> For portable I try to apply the KISS method.  1 input 1 output.   So with that idea I think I will stick with iems and a single source.   So here are the two pairs of iems i use the sony mdr-xb60ex and the velodyne vpulse
> And here are the sources I have
> I will most likely ditch the lumia because, while the sound quality is good the volume seems capped without an amp and who wants to listen to AC/DC at a reasonable volume?  Also can someone recommend a cheap audio cable that is more flexible than the one fiio provides with the e6?


 
  
 Is that an S3? Do you use anything special with it like a DAC or certain apps other than the commonly seen Poweramp and the USB APP?


----------



## mamamia88

jjacq said:


> Is that an S3? Do you use anything special with it like a DAC or certain apps other than the commonly seen Poweramp and the USB APP?


 
 Yep it's an s3 and no I don't use anything special with it just iems.    And I just use poweramp it's so pretty.


----------



## BaTou069

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than Two Month My New Hugo With New Chasis W as Arrived on Sunday morning .
> Tonight i have Time to pair With My DAPs : ak100 , AK 120 Amdal AK 240
> And pair With
> Source : iPhone 4 S +
> ...


 
  
 Hey Rudi, whats the New Chasis W?
 And what did u wrap your amp in? looks like a napkin..
 Too bad that this Hugo is so big


----------



## Arty McGhee

> Also can someone recommend a cheap audio cable that is more flexible than the one fiio provides with the e6?


 
  
 make your own !!!!


----------



## mamamia88

arty mcghee said:


> make your own !!!!


 
 That looks exactly like what I need.   What do you just strip the housing off and re terminate the ends?


----------



## Arty McGhee

its mogami cable
 and shortened neutrik plugs
 check out the diy cable thread
 in the diy section its all there


----------



## _j_

*The Portable Gym Rig*
 feat. iPhone 5, JayBird BlueBuds X and Industrial Rock


----------



## SpudHarris

oldmate said:


> Nice. I have a drinking beer on the deck rig myself. Wonder how many of us do the same and what beers we drink?? ATM it's Beck's 500ml cans.




My home rig and chillin' out side in the garden (when it's not raining) rig all involve San Miguel


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

My latest commute rig that allows me to:
  
 1. Get the best UI that people here often talk about....Frankly, i dont see much difference than using audiophile DAP
 2. Access large storage of music (2TB wireless hdd) instead of managing multiple microsd cards moving back and forth
 3. Bit perfect high res and DSD and any other large digital file gimmicks
 4. Excellent SQ because of Hugo and 1p2
  
 ipod touch 5 (onkyo HD  or 8player (wifi player)) > ipad cck > some cheap micro usb cables (In fact, I compared around 4 cheap usb cables in different lengths using HD800 and concluded this cable produces the smoothest sound) > Chord Hugo > Furutech (6.3 > 3.5mm adapter) > Tralucent_ silver/gold cable_ > Tralucent 1plus2 > Ortofon tips (Large)
  
 The only missing piece is the uber cable but such is life...


----------



## mamamia88

cosmicholyghost said:


> My latest commute rig that allows me to:
> 
> 1. Get the best UI that people here often talk about....Frankly, i dont see much difference than using audiophile DAP
> 2. Access large storage of music (2TB wireless hdd) instead of managing multiple microsd cards moving back and forth
> ...


 
 Does the harddrive being wireless effect the sound quality in any negative way?


----------



## oldmate

spudharris said:


> My home rig and chillin' out side in the garden (when it's not raining) rig all involve San Miguel


 
  
 Would not want to knock that beer over mate!! Be a waste of good beer!! Looking at that fine ale is making me thirsty.
  
 Seems a lot of us drink brewskies whilst listening to our rigs - should be a thread dedicated to it. Pictures of your favourite ale whilst chilling out with your gear.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

mamamia88 said:


> Does the harddrive being wireless effect the sound quality in any negative way?


 
 You have made a fair point and to my ears so far, I cannot detect any differences given that I have converted all my files to Apple Lossless format using dbPoweramp
  
 Having said that, I will conduct more listening tests with full sized cans and speakers to compare below:
  
 1. onkyo HD player playing files stored on ipod touch storage with airplane mode set to on. This is to check if shutting down the wifi on ipod touch will yield better usb audio out performance
  
 2. 8player wifi reading the same files stored on wireless hdd and check if the usb audio out is being affected
  
 I am thinking the Hugo is so excellent that it will eliminate the noise, but I can only conclude if I listen to it more in different settings (probably quieter environment).
  
  
 God, I wish I have more long weekends for me to geek out this stuff....


----------



## x RELIC x

oldmate said:


> Would not want to knock that beer over mate!! Be a waste of good beer!! Looking at that fine ale is making me thirsty.
> 
> Seems a lot of us drink brewskies whilst listening to our rigs - should be a thread dedicated to it.




Thread: _*What beer do you drink while listening to headphones?*_

or

Thread: *What headphones do you listen with while drinking your beer?*

or

Thread: *What beer, what headphones?*


----------



## kh600rr

I've been thinking about Beer all day...


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than Two Month My New Hugo With New Chasis W as Arrived on Sunday morning .
> Tonight i have Time to pair With My DAPs : ak100 , AK 120 Amdal AK 240
> And pair With
> Source : iPhone 4 S +
> ...


 
 I guess you will have to carry a truck load of equipment for our lunch on 18th!! Looking forward Rudi.


----------



## Jason36

Transportable Rig : This is my office / home based rig for use with my DX50 / PC / iDevice

DX50 -> mini coaxial into DB2 -> 3.5 to 3.5 into Duet -> Balance HPL cable to HD600







At the moment I am using a whiplash audio mini to mini between the DB2 and Duet, but should have a Hirose to RSA balanced connector arriving any day soon for a fully balance setup 

I find that the supplied mini coaxial cable that came with the DX50 to be very difficult to manage and unpliable.....I'm not sure whether I can get an alternative and slightly longer mini coax cable to use to connect the DX50 to the DB2.

Initial impressions are that the dual Wolfson DACS in the DB2 are a distinct sound improvement over the DX50s one.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jason36 said:


> Transportable Rig : This is my office / home based rig for use with my DX50 / PC / iDevice
> 
> DX50 -> mini coaxial into DB2 -> 3.5 to 3.5 into Duet -> Balance HPL cable to HD600
> 
> ...


 






  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry, I just had too.


----------



## Mimouille

cosmicholyghost said:


> My latest commute rig that allows me to:
> 
> 1. Get the best UI that people here often talk about....Frankly, i dont see much difference than using audiophile DAP
> 2. Access large storage of music (2TB wireless hdd) instead of managing multiple microsd cards moving back and forth
> ...


Do you commute in the back of Rolls because I am not carrying my Hugo and a 12 piece stack around in the subway


----------



## Jason36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just had too.








> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Thanks for that Matey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When I reterminated the cable I closed the RSA connector and then needed to get it open again, in the process, snapping the casing. The tape is a stop gap until I can get another connector and some heatshrink.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

mimouille said:


> Do you commute in the back of Rolls because I am not carrying my Hugo and a 12 piece stack around in the subway


 

 Mim
  
 please disregard my previous post becos my portable system failed.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a co-worker passed away after long battle of cancer....
  
 today is not a good day.... and I am going to bed...
  
 I dont travel in any luxury cars. I am just the annoying guy who takes two seats on subway so to put a car battery to power the portable system...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Tomorrow I'll photoshop a beautiful Viablue jack there for you!


----------



## Jason36

h20fidelity said:


> Tomorrow I'll photoshop a beautiful Viablue jack there for you!


----------



## doof-ed

Caught up with this thread finally, and there's been some amazing photos!
  
  

  Quote:


kh600rr said:


> I've been thinking about Beer all day...


  
 Elimination diet means I've been sober for 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beer is nearly the only thing on my mind
  

*The humble student life*
  
 Nearly all the gear. Have some older headphones elsewhere (Pioneer SE-L40s to be repaired soon)
  

  
 Cmoy, Fiio E7 (back-ups /not really used)
  
 Vsonic Gr-07
  
 Jogging rig: Sansa Clip+ > Meelec M6 Sport 
 A DIY tube amp from my brother (hisses pretty badly)
  
 Ipod 5.5 > Lod > Fiio E11 > Senn HD 25-1-ii
 Really want to upgrade to Oyaide cable and ultimately Fiio X5 + E12 + Amperiors
  
 Htc One X for if I'm desperate enough and batteries are all dead


----------



## blackwolf1006

kh600rr said:


> My sitting on the back deck, drinking a beer rig...


 

 Is the AK240 worth the price.


----------



## zachchen1996

blackwolf1006 said:


> Is the AK240 worth the price.


 
  
 If you can, listen to it yourself, then decide if it is worth it or not.


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> I guess you will have to carry a truck load of equipment for our lunch on 18th!! Looking forward Rudi.




That's the problem Sid 
Chord Hugo you heard many times , it is nothing special for you and your friends 
I will try to carry Hugo big brothers : TOTL dac from chord QBD 76 HDSD 
And try to bring my Mass Ko Bo 394 and pair with Abyss 
The problem with the resto has electrical plug or not ?
I will survey one before you and your friends visit jakarta .


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> Very nice Rudi... I'm thinking about a Hugo. Enjoy Sir....




Thank you Kevin


----------



## kh600rr

blackwolf1006 said:


> Is the AK240 worth the price.



That's a subjective question, to me it is worth it. But it is very expensive, there may be other makes or models that suit your needs, for a lesser amount. You should try and demo it somewhere if you can.


----------



## rudi0504

batou069 said:


> Hey Rudi, whats the New Chasis W?
> And what did u wrap your amp in? looks like a napkin..
> Too bad that this Hugo is so big




Yes Hugo is big For portable 

I use shoe cleaning cloth from Any hotel to Wrap My Amps and Dacs Again scratches 

The New Chasis now has bigger RCA hole , that you can use Your home RCA
I am very sad The COAX is stil like The old Chasis small hole , My home Coax can not Go In


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> My latest commute rig that allows me to:
> 
> 1. Get the best UI that people here often talk about....Frankly, i dont see much difference than using audiophile DAP
> 2. Access large storage of music (2TB wireless hdd) instead of managing multiple microsd cards moving back and forth
> ...




Looks Cool rigs George 
I have onkyo HF Player , i havent use it


----------



## blackwolf1006

kh600rr said:


> That's a subjective question, to me it is worth it. But it is very expensive, there may be other makes or models that suit your needs, for a lesser amount. You should try and demo it somewhere if you can.


 
  
  
 I would love to try them. I just need to find a place in the Tri-State that has a demo.
  
 Damn you expensive hobbies.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Mim
> 
> please disregard my previous post becos my portable system failed....  and a co-worker passed away after long battle of cancer....
> 
> ...




My Deep condolence George For Your Friend


----------



## AlanYWM

rudi0504 said:


> I am very sad The COAX is stil like The old Chasis small hole , My home Coax can not Go In


 
  
 Haha. Goes to show you cannot win every time, Rudi. I had mine custom made by using Van Den Hul silver hybrid cable and it fits perfectly. The connectors are also from Van Den Hul.
  

  
  
 Okay, what about the limited edition AK240 that is in gold. When can we expect you to own one?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or do you already have it??


----------



## _j_

*Around the Condo Rig*
 feat. iPhone 5, Sony PHA-1 and Sennheiser HD650:

  
 Liking this set up a lot.
 Sits on desk when I am still, yet still compact enough to stick in pocket for a few minutes if I need to get up and do something.
  
 Wish there were more lightning > USB options without having to use adapters.


----------



## Krutsch

_j_ said:


> *Around the Condo Rig*
> feat. iPhone 5, Sony PHA-1 and Sennheiser HD650:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How do you answer a phone call?


----------



## _j_

krutsch said:


> How do you answer a phone call?


 
  
 Can put calls on speaker if I need to or hold phone up to head like we used to do back in the day.
 If the music is good enough, I just don't answer.


----------



## Krutsch

_j_ said:


> Can put calls on speaker if I need to or hold phone up to head like we used to do back in the day.
> If the music is good enough, I just don't answer.


 
  
 Your last answer is the right one!


----------



## davidcotton

krutsch said:


> How do you answer a phone call?


 

 Wait, people use phones to make calls now?  When did that happen?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

davidcotton said:


> Wait, people use phones to make calls now?  When did that happen?


speaking of phones, these phones are 12,000$ usd new... Wonder what dac chip they put in it? On the vertu touch it talks about amazing sound quality. http://www.vertu.com/en/ ... I almost want to see someone come on here, and have that in their portable rig. May as well hold up a sign: PLEASE MUG ME.


----------



## Paul Graham

Yesterday's and today's rigs...


----------



## kh600rr

Great looking rig!! Love that cover..


----------



## SpudHarris

Nice!.....

If ever there was an album to stand the test of time, it's Rumours.

I grew up listening to my older brother playing it and always loved it, I bought it myself when I was about 25 (46 now) and my daughter who is 15 came home raving about it having heard it at her friends house. Just timeless....

Just bought all the remastered Floyd stuff also. You are a man of great taste


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

spudharris said:


> Nice!.....
> 
> If ever there was an album to stand the test of time, it's Rumours.
> 
> ...


I'm 15... And Fleetwood mac is my favorite band. I have every Fleetwood mac album, every def leopard album, 3 pink Floyd albums, and all led zeppelin albums... Thanks to my dad for having led zeppelin and pink Floyd. The other two, I had to buy it all. Good man. Your daughter has great taste. (we are talking about Fleetwood Mac "Rumours" correct?)


----------



## SpudHarris

dischorddubstep said:


> (we are talking about Fleetwood Mac "Rumours" correct?)


 
  
 Indeed. You have an eclectic/mature taste for someone so young, keep on keeping an open mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Not all my daughter's music appeals to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pierce the Veil, Bring me the Horizon amongst others make my toes curl hehe. All that screaming and doom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats that all about?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

spudharris said:


> Indeed. You have an eclectic/mature taste for someone so young, keep on keeping an open mind  . Not all my daughter's music appeals to me :eek:  Pierce the Veil, Bring me the Horizon amongst others make my toes curl hehe. All that screaming and doom :rolleyes:  whats that all about?


never heard of either of those. Sounds dark though. I also listen to orchestra, 30's-40's big band, electronic, and a bunch more... Also, my dad has like 60 more cd's I haven't mentioned. CCR (love creedence Clearwater revival.)Metallica, The Doors, Jimmy Hendrix, and a bunch more. Plus, we have 100+ cassettes, (what is the sound quality of cassette tapes? I don't even know.) and a crap ton of vinyl records. I think I'm going to have a giant listening spree this summer...


----------



## indieman

spudharris said:


> Nice!.....
> 
> If ever there was an album to stand the test of time, it's Rumours.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


dischorddubstep said:


> I'm 15... And Fleetwood mac is my favorite band. I have every Fleetwood mac album, every def leopard album, 3 pink Floyd albums, and all led zeppelin albums... Thanks to my dad for having led zeppelin and pink Floyd. The other two, I had to buy it all. Good man. Your daughter has great taste. (we are talking about Fleetwood Mac "Rumours" correct?)


 
  
 Just had to take a pic for ya'll 

  
 Was lucky enough to pick up a near mint original vinyl copy at a shop. Got it cheap as "used", but I don't think it had ever been played! :O! Sounds great


----------



## doublea71

Speaking of Led Zeppelin, remasters of I, II, and III are now available for download on hdtracks. I have III, and it sounds very, very good - lots of detail I've never heard before and it isn't badly compressed (its DR is about a 9 overall). Totally worth it.


----------



## x RELIC x

doublea71 said:


> Speaking of Led Zeppelin, remasters of I, II, and III are now available for download on hdtracks. I have III, and it sounds very, very good - lots of detail I've never heard before and it isn't badly compressed (its DR is about a 9 overall). Totally worth it.




Damn! I just picked up the complete studio recordings 1993 CD box set used for $40 (I, II, III, IV, Houses if the Holy, Presence, Physical Graffiti (1&2), In Through the Out Door, and Coda). Great price but I wonder what the remaster sounds like. Urge to buy rising......


----------



## esmBOS




----------



## zilch0md

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






zilch0md said:


> Travel Rig 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I've discovered that the FiiO X5's warm and natural DAC (PCM1792A) Line Out does a wonderful job of taming the HD800, so now My "Travel Rig" looks like this:

44/16 or 96/24 WAV and DSD2.8 on 64GB microSD cards > FiiO X5 Line Out > 15V-powered Meier Stepdance > Sennheiser HD800

Here's a shot I just took with my iPad Mini while listening on the garden patio of an 1843 B&B in Charleston, South Carolina:



More on the sound in this post.

Mike


----------



## lookingforIEMs

zilch0md said:


> I've discovered that the FiiO X5's warm and natural DAC (PCM1792A) Line Out does a wonderful job of taming the HD800, so now My "Travel Rig" looks like this:
> 
> 44/16 or 96/24 WAV and DSD2.8 on 64GB microSD cards > FiiO X5 Line Out > 15V-powered Meier Stepdance > Sennheiser HD800
> 
> ...




HOW DO YOU GET 24/96 WAV???



Pardon me I'm quite a noob and when burning discs the highest quality WAV I see on my Windows Media Player is 16/44.1


----------



## Whippler

Because CD:s hold 16/44.1 music, higher bit rates are from DVD/Bluray/Vinyl/SACD or you get it digitally from somewhere.


----------



## DR650SE

Speaking of higher quality, are there any good places to get digital music? I checked HDtracks.com, but they just don't have enough variety for me. Is Amazon any better? iTunes doesn't offer anything over 256kbps I think.


----------



## Cotnijoe

dr650se said:


> Speaking of higher quality, are there any good places to get digital music? I checked HDtracks.com, but they just don't have enough variety for me. Is Amazon any better? iTunes doesn't offer anything over 256kbps I think.




Lotta people i think are crossing their fingers that itunes will offer higher res music in the (hopefully) near future as there's been some news about the possibilities. Maybe look forward to that? :O


----------



## DR650SE

Yea, thought would be easiest as my current library is orgainized by iTunes and I use a variety of iPods. Until then I'll just continue getting CDs and ripping them to lossless.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Paul Graham

dischorddubstep said:


> never heard of either of those. Sounds dark though. I also listen to orchestra, 30's-40's big band, electronic, and a bunch more... Also, my dad has like 60 more cd's I haven't mentioned. CCR (love creedence Clearwater revival.)*METALLICA*, The Doors, Jimmy Hendrix, and a bunch more. Plus, we have 100+ cassettes, (what is the sound quality of cassette tapes? I don't even know.) and a crap ton of vinyl records. I think I'm going to have a giant listening spree this summer...





Now there's a band I'll NEVER get bored of


----------



## SpudHarris

dr650se said:


> Speaking of higher quality, are there any good places to get digital music? I checked HDtracks.com, but they just don't have enough variety for me. Is Amazon any better? iTunes doesn't offer anything over 256kbps I think.


 
  
 Depends what you are into? I like a lot of Ambient stuff, Trance and Chillout so get a lot off Bandcamp


----------



## Mimouille

qobuz, bandcamp and boomkat are my main providers.


----------



## Paul Graham

spudharris said:


> Nice!.....
> 
> If ever there was an album to stand the test of time, it's Rumours.
> 
> ...




We'll thank you kind sir.
I currently only own Rumours and Mirage on vinyl but will collect more as and when. I really want the concert in Boston with that EPIC guitar solo on "I'm So Affraid"
As for Pink Floyd on Vinyl I only have the LTD 180g re mastered DSOTM. I WILL have them all though eventually.


----------



## Krutsch

dr650se said:


> Speaking of higher quality, are there any good places to get digital music? I checked HDtracks.com, but they just don't have enough variety for me. Is Amazon any better? iTunes doesn't offer anything over 256kbps I think.


 
  
 Yes.  Buy used CDs from Amazon and rip them yourself to a lossless format.  You will save a ton of money over the full purchase price (digital download or new CD), you get full 44.1/16 quality and the entire world of music is your catalog.  Just my $0.02...


----------



## _j_

esmbos said:


>


 
 Fantastic.


----------



## _j_

krutsch said:


> Yes.  Buy used CDs from Amazon and rip them yourself to a lossless format.  You will save a ton of money over the full purchase price (digital download or new CD), you get full 44.1/16 quality and the entire world of music is your catalog.  Just my $0.02...


 
 What do you do with your used CDs after you rip them?
 I'm trying to figure out what to do with all of these things they have piled up over the years...


----------



## LFC_SL

doublea71 said:


> Speaking of Led Zeppelin, remasters of I, II, and III are now available for download on hdtracks. I have III, and it sounds very, very good - lots of detail I've never heard before and it isn't badly compressed (its DR is about a 9 overall). Totally worth it.



It is good you like the June 2014 re-release but bear in mind there is selective advertising afoot. The "remaster" is based on the digital versions of later masters, NOT the original masters.

So essentially it is a remix job. Anyone who already own these albums in various formats over last 40-years do not need to get them imo. If you must certainly should not pay the rrp as it is nothing better than what you already own.


----------



## Krutsch

_j_ said:


> What do you do with your used CDs after you rip them?
> I'm trying to figure out what to do with all of these things they have piled up over the years...


 
  
 I have them neatly organized into binders, along with my large BD Audio, DVD-Audio and SACD collection; I place the jewel cases into plastic recycling.
  
 I prefer Slappa for CD folios - they look nice, are well built and come in a variety of sizes.  And, I do spin optical plastic when I am in an 'active listening' mood.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

esmbos said:


>


 
 You should visit the members' lounge more often


----------



## cattlethief

The X3 is excellent after the recent firmware upgrade,but now
 with the ican its in a different league and has awoken my T-peos h-100
 from there dusty slumber!


----------



## Krutsch

cattlethief said:


> The X3 is excellent after the recent firmware upgrade,but now
> with the ican its in a different league and has awoken my T-peos h-100
> from there dusty slumber!


 
  
 Can you compare the iCan Nano to any other portable amps, like the FiiO E11 or E12?  Just curious, as I have an E11 and am itching for an iCan Nano


----------



## cattlethief

krutsch said:


> Can you compare the iCan Nano to any other portable amps, like the FiiO E11 or E12?  Just curious, as I have an E11 and am itching for an iCan Nano


 
 Ive just got the C&C BH,and i would say it easily beats it in clarity, detail and soundstage its very musical and the 3D and xBass options are excellent!
 I demoed the X5 and would have pulled the trigger but this combo trumps it!


----------



## BillsonChang007

Just in yesterday xD First impression wasn't all that good but leaving it to play for a while did improve the overall improvement IMO 
  
 iPhone 4 > A-Jays Five


----------



## doublea71

lfc_sl said:


> It is good you like the June 2014 re-release but bear in mind there is selective advertising afoot. The "remaster" is based on the digital versions of later masters, NOT the original masters.
> 
> So essentially it is a remix job. Anyone who already own these albums in various formats over last 40-years do not need to get them imo. If you must certainly should not pay the rrp as it is nothing better than what you already own.


 

 According the LZ's website, these were created "from 192 kHz/24 bit digital transfers of the original analogue tapes." I'm not sure you are completely accurate in your assessment,(nor do I know if you're wrong) - there may or may not be disinformation floating about on the interwebs about these remasters. Whatever the case may be, they sound better than anything I've heard though I can't say I've heard every version out there. They also include a lot of bonus stuff, too, so there's that (a concert from 1969, for instance). Anyways, I think they sound quite good, but ymmv as is the case with everything. Edit: One final note - these were remastered by Jimmy Page himself, so there's that "as the artist intended" aspect to consider....


----------



## sp3llv3xit

The Dita Truth << Jr Cmoy (custom) << AK120 Titan 

 Using DHC 4 wire IC [3.5mm to RCA]


----------



## x RELIC x

sp3llv3xit said:


> The Dita Truth << Jr Cmoy (custom) << AK120 Titan
> 
> 
> Using DHC 4 wire IC [3.5mm to RCA]




You build that stand? Very nice!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

x relic x said:


> You build that stand? Very nice!


 



 Ah yes.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## _j_

krutsch said:


> I have them neatly organized into binders, along with my large BD Audio, DVD-Audio and SACD collection; I place the jewel cases into plastic recycling.
> 
> I prefer Slappa for CD folios - they look nice, are well built and come in a variety of sizes.  And, I do spin optical plastic when I am in an 'active listening' mood.


 
 Thanks for the tips ~ I have just too much media for my space. It's driving me nuts. 
 I have been bringing CDs, DVDs and Vinyl by the bagful to the library and goodwill monthly.
  
 Maybe I can 'archive' my really important CDs like you noted, at least the ones with plastic cases.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

krutsch said:


> Can you compare the iCan Nano to any other portable amps, like the FiiO E11 or E12?  Just curious, as I have an E11 and am itching for an iCan Nano


 

 I had both iCan Nano and FiiO E12, and the Nano is clearly the winner for me for my Fiio X3.
  
 Nano has:
  
 - 6,3mm plug (I prefer full head phones with solid 6,3mm plug, instead of using a 6,3 to 3,5mm adpater)
 - 4-5 times longer battery as the E12 with the same headphone
 - the X-Bass function is greater implemented as the Bass function from the E12
 - the 3D Sound is a greater sound quality as crossfeed, as the crossfeed function from the E12
 - no hiss because under 1 ohm impendance output, the E12 has on silent positions a small hiss
  
 at all great product...


----------



## Turrican2

Friday lunchtime tunes
  
 iphone 5 (Onkyo HF Player)
 iFi i-DSD
 Sony MH1
  
 not liking the connector situation but it works


----------



## kh600rr

turrican2 said:


> Friday lunchtime tunes
> 
> iphone 5 (Onkyo HF Player)
> iFi i-DSD
> ...



Yes. That does look a bit cumbersome. But I bet it sounds very nice.


----------



## Turrican2

kh600rr said:


> Yes. That does look a bit cumbersome. But I bet it sounds very nice.




Sounds really good, I'm loving the Sony mh1 (not pictured) and plan to recable with magnus 1 cable once I get my new soldering iron.


----------



## CraftyClown

This is my daily rig:
  
 Astell & Kern AK120
 Toxic virus singled ended IC
 RSA F-35 'The Lightning' balanced amp
 Toxic Silver Widow balanced IEM cable
 Heir 8a CIEMs
  
 To complete this setup I just need to get the AK120 modded by Vinnie at red Wine audio to an RWAK120-B (upgraded DACS and fully balanced out put) and replace the Virus single ended IC for a Silver widow TRRS to Kobiconn balanced IC.
  
 It really does sound damn fine for such a tiny rig


----------



## Krutsch

doublea71 said:


> According the LZ's website, these were created "from 192 kHz/24 bit digital transfers of the original analogue tapes." I'm not sure you are completely accurate in your assessment,(nor do I know if you're wrong) - there may or may not be disinformation floating about on the interwebs about these remasters. Whatever the case may be, they sound better than anything I've heard though I can't say I've heard every version out there. They also include a lot of bonus stuff, too, so there's that (a concert from 1969, for instance). Anyways, I think they sound quite good, but ymmv as is the case with everything. Edit: One final note - these were remastered by Jimmy Page himself, so there's that "as the artist intended" aspect to consider....


 
  
 +1
  
 I bought LZ I & II and I have, literally, a lifetime of listening to these albums, some of my all-time favorites (from vinyl to cassette/MiniDisc to CD to iTunes AAC to HDTracks FLAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 For me, this version is like hearing them for the first time.


----------



## Krutsch

h1f1add1cted said:


> I had both iCan Nano and FiiO E12, and the Nano is clearly the winner for me for my Fiio X3.
> 
> Nano has:
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK, I'm sold.  BTW, are your 'phones GS1Ks or are they re-cushed RS1s or RS2s? They look like the latter... I am wondering what cans you like with the iCan Nano.


----------



## indieman

turrican2 said:


> Friday lunchtime tunes
> 
> iphone 5 (Onkyo HF Player)
> iFi i-DSD
> ...


 
  
 The lightning cck cable doesn't work? It's more flexible


----------



## Turrican2

indieman said:


> The lightning cck cable doesn't work? It's more flexible


 
 not tried it, sure it would work fine.  I had these other connectors anyway, I will probably get a hold of one of these soon as I'm really enjoying the sound of this set-up. DSD aside, the idsd is a cracking little DAC.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

craftyclown said:


> This is my daily rig:
> 
> Astell & Kern AK120
> Toxic virus singled ended IC
> ...


 
  
 That RSA Lightning is so small.....


----------



## muzic4life




----------



## rudi0504

Today i tested Calyx M at local dealer Store

My impression :

Dap : Calyx M
Music file : WAV 16 bit / 44 kHz
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v1
Audiotechnica ATH W 11 LTD

The Calyx M demo unit SQ is Warm , analog and has organic sound , High less clarity and is not so Crisp

I prefer My AK 120 Titan mod than Calyx M


After i pair With My Mass Ko Bo 395

The Calyx M demo unit shine In better Way

High : is more open , detail and more Crisp
Mid : sweet , Clear and analog has better pronounce
Bass : has better detail and better bass impact
Separation : has better separation
Soundstage : has 3 D presentation.

Now the result is The Other Way round

Calyx M + Mass Ko Bo 395 has better SQ than My AK 120 Titan mod


From This tested , i and My Friend decided to open BINB For us
The result surprised us , ours Calyx Amps SQ are similar , ours Calyx M has better clarity
And detail than Calyx M demo unit .
Today i decided to buy My Calyx M and now still on Charger 

IMO


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> Today i tested Calyx M at local dealer Store
> 
> My impression :
> 
> ...


 
  
 nice impression rudi... what about the UI??

 and what about the sound comparison with ak120 if you direct it with ciem(no amp)?


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> nice impression rudi... what about the UI??
> 
> 
> and what about the sound comparison with ak120 if you direct it with ciem(no amp)?




The Demo unit is below My AK 120 Titan mod 

High : AK 120 Titan more detail and better clarity 
Mid : Calyx M is more analog and organic sound 
Bass : AK 120 has better bass detail , Calyx M has deeper bass 
Separation : AK 120 has better separation 
Soundstage : AK 120 has wider soundstage , Calyx M has better Depth 

My units as i open out The box , SQ is more open and better detail than Calyx M demo unit
Demo unit was just open yesterday .
I am lucky got more balance SQ , if like The demo unit , i Did not Bought Calyx M , because THE SQ is below My AK 120 Titan mod.

Sofar 2 hours comparison between My AK 120 Titan mod and Calyx M BINB 

My Calyx M : has Fuller sound than AK 120 Titan mod 

Now is on charging , i Will update later on 

UI : 
AK 120 has better UI and more responsive than Calyx M
Calyx M UI is not Far behind AK 120 Titan 
Calyx M UI is better than My Ibasso HDP R10 and My Studio V 3rd Anv Edition 

IMO,


----------



## h1f1add1cted

krutsch said:


> OK, I'm sold.  BTW, are your 'phones GS1Ks or are they re-cushed RS1s or RS2s? They look like the latter... I am wondering what cans you like with the iCan Nano.


 

 It's a RS2 with _G_-Cush earpads right, now recabled and modded with Neutrik plug etc. but I know an other user (which gave me the iCan recommendation) and he is using the beyerdynamic T90 & T1 and Audeze LCD-2 & LCD-XC on the iCan nano without any problem.


----------



## Krutsch

h1f1add1cted said:


> It's a RS2 with _G_-Cush earpads right, now recabled and modded with Neutrik plug etc. but I know an other user (which gave me the iCan recommendation) and he is using the beyerdynamic T90 & T1 and Audeze LCD-2 & LCD-XC on the iCan nano without any problem.


 
  
 Wow, that's a range of headphones.  Sounds like the iCan Nano is my next portable amp.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## CraftyClown

buttuglyjeff said:


> That RSA Lightning is so small.....


 
  
 It really is, but boy does it pack a punch!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

craftyclown said:


> This is my daily rig:
> Astell & Kern AK120
> Toxic virus singled ended IC
> RSA F-35 'The Lightning' balanced amp
> ...


 
 A rig that actually looks like it's in use!


----------



## CraftyClown

tom yum goong said:


> A rig that actually looks like it's in use!


 
  
 Ha ha, it would be a crime not to have it in use 24/7.
  
 It's in my ears playing sweet, sweet music while I type this


----------



## CraftyClown

Can anyone suggest a good case for my mini rig?


----------



## JoeDoe

craftyclown said:


> Can anyone suggest a good case for my mini rig?




Pelican!


----------



## CraftyClown

joedoe said:


> Pelican!


 
  
 Cheers Joe, but I was thinking something more jacket pocketable. Some kind of case or cover I can carry on listening to it, whilst it's in there.


----------



## JoeDoe

craftyclown said:


> Cheers Joe, but I was thinking something more jacket pocketable. Some kind of case or cover I can carry on listening to it, whilst it's in there.




Like this?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004KAKN30/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1402091449&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40


----------



## CraftyClown

Yeah something like that. Have you used that case?


----------



## hemtmaker

craftyclown said:


> Yeah something like that. Have you used that case?




Or this if you dun mind the bulk


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

hemtmaker said:


> Or this if you dun mind the bulk


dang. That's amazing looking... And looks like protection overkill. It almost looks like 3 inches of foam on the bottom there.


----------



## hemtmaker

dischorddubstep said:


> dang. That's amazing looking... And looks like protection overkill. It almost looks like 3 inches of foam on the bottom there.



Yeah. Well i also have my SR71B strapped underneath the AK120 there.


----------



## CraftyClown

hemtmaker said:


> Or this if you dun mind the bulk


 
  
 Looks awesome. To be fair though, I'm just looking for light protection that doesn't take up much space as it will defeat the point of having such a micro sized rig and also allows me to listen to the rig at the same time.


----------



## indieman

dischorddubstep said:


> And looks like protection overkill.


 
  
 No. Such. Thing. Not on headfi


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> No. Such. Thing. Not on headfi




Yes ...NO SUCH THING ...on headfi ...so so true


----------



## knights

DX90 and Friend's RE600


----------



## rudi0504

My nite Time set Up

Source : Sony WM ZX 1
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 25 Aluminium Edition

The connection :
Sony ZX 1 > sony Lod to USB > USB to micro USB > Chord Hugo > HD 25 Aluminium


----------



## clubberkamar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rudi0504 said:


> Today i tested Calyx M at local dealer Store
> 
> My impression :
> 
> ...



  


  
 does the UI really as good as in their website, rudy? can browse for cover art like in iTunes' cover flow? sluggishness aside, iTunes' cover flow is the ultimate way for enjoying a music library for me. call me old school, but listening to the songs while relating to the cover art is the best experience for me.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> My nite Time set Up
> 
> Source : Sony WM ZX 1
> Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo
> ...


 
  Nice Rudi.  Are the HD25 Aluminums a big step above the regulars?


----------



## indieman

knights said:


> DX90 and Friend's RE600


 
  
 And windows 8  nice pic. I bet that's a great combo!


----------



## AnakChan

Having a FitEar Day with the NW-ZX1

 TG!334

  
 MH335DW-SR


----------



## kh600rr

anakchan said:


> Having a FitEar Day with the NW-ZX1
> 
> 
> TG!334
> ...



You sure your name isn't Matthew Brady?
Every picture you take AnakChan is like perfect... Dude got mad photo skillz!!!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

kh600rr said:


> You sure your name isn't Matthew Brady?
> Every picture you take AnakChan is like perfect... Dude got mad photo skillz!!!


looks like he has a crazy awesome dslr camera... Also, the pictures some of these guys take on here with the Nokia Lumia 1020 looks really nice too.


----------



## kh600rr

dischorddubstep said:


> looks like he has a crazy awesome dslr camera... Also, the pictures some of these guys take on here with the Nokia Lumia 1020 looks really nice too.



I always take rushed crappy photos, Even with a 5s.


----------



## SilverEars

kh600rr said:


> I always take rushed crappy photos, Even with a 5s.


 
 Looks like there are some photo affects on the Anak's pics.  I have the s4, and it doesn't seem difficult to take clear macro photos as long as the lighting condition is good.  Only thing I don't like is the focus on the object closest, and haven't figured out how to turned that off.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

I have a Lumia 925 with its 6 Carl Zeiss lenses. Takes really nice shots for an 8.7mp. I'd say much better than my sisters galaxy s4.


----------



## AnakChan

I used my Lumix GX-1 with 20/1.7 wide open. This time I did focus manually cos the autofocus didn't get the point I want.

I did do post processing with Snapseed for vignette on both, & additionally for the TG!334 the B&W filter too.


----------



## SilverEars

dischorddubstep said:


> I have a Lumia 925 with its 6 Carl Zeiss lenses. Takes really nice shots for an 8.7mp. I'd say much better than my sisters galaxy s4.


 
 I meant S4.  I'm wondering if it's worth it to get some old Lumia for cheap for camera alone.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

anakchan said:


> I used my Lumix GX-1 with 20/1.7 wide open. This time I did focus manually cos the autofocus didn't get the point I want.
> 
> I did do post processing with Snapseed for vignette on both, & additionally for the TG!334 the B&W filter too.


that camera looks nice... And expensive. 460$. that's more than the cost of a K712 and the same price as HD 650. Whoa man.





silverears said:


> I meant S4. I'm wondering if it's worth it to get some old Lumia for cheap for camera alone.


 and old Lumia's don't exactly have the awesome cameras... Old Nokia's do though! Like the pureview 808 you can get refurbished for 230$ with a 41mp shooter. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0088MUV3I/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1402191459&sr=8-3&pi=SL75 or the N8 with a 12 mp camera refurbished for 150$... Old Nokia's are expensive because of the cameras and the Symbian OS. Its basically a collectors item phone at this point. And the Symbian OS is extremely nice. Its just like android, except it has things like hdmi out hookups on the side for tv's etcetera. I'd like to get one. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003ZX7RL4/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1402191528&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## kh600rr

dischorddubstep said:


> that camera looks nice... And expensive. 460$. that's more than the cost of a K712 and the same price as HD 650. Whoa man.
> and old Lumia's don't exactly have the awesome cameras... Old Nokia's do though! Like the pureview 808 you can get refurbished for 230$ with a 41mp shooter. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0088MUV3I/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1402191459&sr=8-3&pi=SL75 or the N8 with a 12 mp camera refurbished for 150$... Old Nokia's are expensive because of the cameras and the Symbian OS. Its basically a collectors item phone at this point. And the Symbian OS is extremely nice. Its just like android, except it has things like hdmi out hookups on the side for tv's etcetera. I'd like to get one. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003ZX7RL4/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1402191528&sr=8-1&pi=SL75



Sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## AnakChan

These are with my DSLR macro


----------



## SilverEars

Holy mother of god! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Details heaven!  Must be some expensive camera.  


dischorddubstep said:


> that camera looks nice... And expensive. 460$. that's more than the cost of a K712 and the same price as HD 650. Whoa man.


 
 For 15 year olds, yes.  Somebody is interested in some k712 and 650.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is your youtube channel?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Yeah, Nokia was at their peak in the 90's, then started to fall with the introduction of the iPhone... Then came back up again with the Symbian phones, then fell after they got a new CEO... If you want to read all about their beginnings etc, (their story is probably one of the most interesting stories of a corporation ever.) here's a book from 2002 that covers from 1865-1990's. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0273659839/ref=redir_mdp_mobile its 0.20$ with 3.99$ s&h... Yes. 0.20$. Twenty cents. And here's a recent one that covers their more recent years from 2006 on up... Including up to a few months ago when Microsoft took them over. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1482091232/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1402192415&sr=8-7&pi=SL75


----------



## kh600rr

it looks stunning..... plus you always take the time to choose great  backgrounds, and  your gear,is always nice and polished. I also bet your car and your house is spotless.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

silverears said:


> Holy mother of god! :basshead:   Details heaven!  Must be some expensive camera.
> For 15 year olds, yes.  Somebody is interested in some k712 and 650.    What is your youtube channel?


actually, I'm looking to save up for a k812.  I post my songs on soundcloud sooner. https://soundcloud.com/dischorddubstep listen to "Reformed" first.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Oh my gosh anakchan... You make me want to go get my headphones and my amp from my room and try to find the best place to set up...


----------



## kh600rr

I phone 5S..


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Ima post pictures. Setting up a deviantart account and getting an app to upload on mobile...


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=166EB6B0C746460F!425&authkey=!ALYUKwt_ezVp4HU&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg here's a quick picture from a Lumia 925.


----------



## kh600rr

looks nice, the lumia I hear is great on photos.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

So you saw it? I uploaded to SkyDrive cause I'm on mobile, and I don't really feel like uploading to Facebook... Lets see if deviantart works now.


----------



## AnakChan

kh600rr said:


> it looks stunning..... plus you always take the time to choose great  backgrounds, and  your gear,is always nice and polished. I also bet your car and your house is spotless.


Ahem...not exactly. I have a toddler, you know what that means .


----------



## SkyBleu

Sunday Chill.


----------



## Arty McGhee

dischorddubstep said:


> So you saw it? I uploaded to SkyDrive cause I'm on mobile, and I don't really feel like uploading to Facebook... Lets see if deviantart works now.




Man I miss my Nokia stuff
Kinda gave up when the n900 didn't support
North American 3G freq. 
if only they made an android phone
My nexus 4 has crappy sound and a crappy camera
No otg support... Might be time for a new phone


----------



## Arty McGhee

my last nokia
 this and an e63 was a pretty good econo rig
 few yrs back


----------



## maricius

Punchy bass, nice imaging, smooth clear treble, and a slightly mid forward sound… the pairing has almost better musicality than with my main rig. It's enough for me to overlook the hiss of the headphone out. I guess I have a true portable rig now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 won't be tempted to lug around my pipe bomb as often now


----------



## yugopotamia

so, rudi, i tried calyx M today. and i find it have special synergy with UE TF10. i prefer calyx M rather than ak120. just because the synergy it gives with UE TF10.

 what you say about Calyx M and UE TF10, rudi????


----------



## traehekat

Thanks Todd R. for the CLAS and Mk3, great combination with the HD650!
  
 Rudi, how do you like the CLAS/Mk3 combination with the HD800? I'm considering picking up a pair but only if I feel the CLAS/Mk3 will be able to get a lot out of them. I know it's not an exact science, but would you say that the CLAS/Mk3 can drive the HD800 to about 90% of its potential?


----------



## lasttodie

Just like Ray Charles I'm busted  so this is what I can afford.
Sony Xperia Z
Sony XBA C10


----------



## carlosasen

I love to see others rig's so here is my black and white portable rig with my new Theorem (thanks to decur)!!
 iPhone/iPod > Theorem 720 > Westone 1
  
 Im waiting for a Westone4r iems to be completely on the dark side.... jejeje


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

arty mcghee said:


> my last nokia
> this and an e63 was a pretty good econo rig
> few yrs back


wasn't your name just assy McGhee a while ago? Hehe. I have one of the Nokia Lumia's. You really should check them out next month... Windows Phone 8.1 is coming out and all windows phone 8 devices are getting the update... Here's a feature list. http://m.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-81-features I'm especially excited for the file manager and the notification center... It finally has all the features of android and iPhone, and then some. Wp8 is projected to come to 10% by 2020, and IOS is supposed to drop to just 13%... That's not even a Microsoft estimate. It was done by a professional statistical analysis organization... And, as you may or may not know, Microsoft just bought nokia's mobile division. They get to use the Nokia name until 2020, and the actual company Nokia can't make phones again until 2016. I'm guessing they will make phones again in 2016, and this time it will most likely be android. Fun times ahead in the next few years here.


----------



## skalkman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






carlosasen said:


> I love to see others rig's so here is my black and white portable rig with my new Theorem (thanks to decur)!!
> iPhone/iPod > Theorem 720 > Westone 1
> 
> Im waiting for a Westone4r iems to be completely on the dark side.... jejeje





 Swedish Post does not send paid parcels during weekends so they should be on their way to you tomorrow (Monday 9th July). Shipping to españa will usually take 3-4 days, if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## carlosasen

skalkman said:


>


 
  
 Perfect! I'm anxious to try them!


----------



## singleended58

Got the same: Theorem 720 copper and iphone 4S with Shure 535 (SE) or Heir 4ai+TC white widow balanced or Miracle+TC silver widow (SE) or Sennheiser IE800.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


>


 



 One day, Yono, I will try your formula.  Multiple dap, multiple dac, just to mix it up a bit and listen to the same tracks presented differently.
  
 Nice pics!


----------



## kh600rr

Yes, great pics!


----------



## whoever

Ibasso DX50 + Headstage arrow 3G + tralucent silver cable + Custom Art Audio Harmony 8


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Thanks!
> When my C3 arrives I'll have to look into those options, I really don't want to muck up that nice logo on the back.


 
 I used some 3M vinyl wrap on my E12 the day I got it to protect the casing. I only used it on the top, the little nubs on the bottom are enough protection there as that side will face my phone.
  
 These are older pics, some of you have seen them already. SORRY! (So close to Headphoneus Supremeus, must post faster!)


----------



## BillsonChang007

peterek said:


> These are older pics, some of you have seen them already. SORRY! (So close to Headphoneus Supremeus, must post faster!)


 
 Let me be the first to congrats you in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
You should have post the two photos separately haha


----------



## PETEREK

billsonchang007 said:


> Let me be the first to congrats you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha yeah I should have. Thanks man. You're Headphoneus Supremeus almost 3 times over. HAHA
  
Thanks for the opportunity to squeeze out one more post. Haha


----------



## lin0003

peterek said:


> Haha yeah I should have. Thanks man. You're Headphoneus Supremeus almost 3 times over. HAHA
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to squeeze out one more post. Haha


 
 Lol, almost there....


----------



## PETEREK




----------



## BillsonChang007

peterek said:


> Haha yeah I should have. Thanks man. You're Headphoneus Supremeus almost 3 times over. HAHA
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to squeeze out one more post. Haha


 
 HAHAHAHA congratulation! Officially Headphoneus Supremeus xD 
  
Yeah, I think I hang around here too much. xD 
  

 Just to stick on topic xD ATH-M50 from a friend haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ Awesome headphone in general, I use mine specifically for gaming. She can get up and go too with some FLAC files....


----------



## h1f1add1cted

whoever said:


> Ibasso DX50 + Headstage arrow 3G + tralucent silver cable + Custom Art Audio Harmony 8


 
  
 Great rig! I bet the Custom Art CIEM are incredible good


----------



## whoever

h1f1add1cted said:


> Great rig! I bet the Custom Art CIEM are incredible good


 
 quite happy with them yes! (actually it's a real bliss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hapster

My final rig, custom Lightning to usb connector, T-Peos H-300, V-Moda Vamp Verza, and Ipod touch 5g.


----------



## Hapster

peterek said:


>


 
  
  
 Hehe, are those my old Tf10s?


----------



## PETEREK

Actually no, Haha it's the cable that you sent them with BUT this is the 2nd pair of TF10s I bought (This is the blue box version). Yours were sold on Amazon


----------



## Hapster

peterek said:


> Actually no, Haha it's the cable that you sent them with BUT this is the 2nd pair of TF10s I bought (This is the blue box version). Yours were sold on Amazon


 
  I feel used, you only wanted me for my cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Haha, looks good though.


----------



## PETEREK

Hahaha it's definitely a nice cable


----------



## indieman

hapster said:


> My final rig, custom Lightning to usb connector, T-Peos H-300, V-Moda Vamp Verza, and Ipod touch 5g.


 
  
 What cable is that on the iems? Definetly stands out!


----------



## JoeDoe

indieman said:


> What cable is that on the iems? Definetly stands out!


 
 That's the stock H300 cable I believe.


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah, I'm pretty sure they come with that one and a plain black one.


----------



## Hapster

As said already, it is the stock one. I've already dubbed it "The Christmas Cable" to differentiate it.


----------



## Wyd4

I just have:
  
 HTC One M8 > Beyer t200p > e12 DIY > Mad Dog 3.2's.
 But my portable only has to be with me on a train most of the time so size isnt an issue.
  
 I recently sold my portable iems (UM Mentors), but I will hopefully be back on the high end IEM game soon.  Then I will be truly portable again!!
  
 Bit clumsy at the moment!


----------



## rudi0504

One of The best cable on the market : Crystal Cable series 

Crystal Cable series For mini to mini , headphone cable and iems cable 
Crystal Cable Dream Line : mini to mini and adapter 6,3 mm To mini plug 
Crystal cable Reference Diamond : LCD headphone cable 
Crystal cable Standard. Diamond : iems cable


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> One of The best cable on the market : Crystal Cable series
> 
> Crystal Cable series For mini to mini , headphone cable and iems cable
> Crystal Cable Dream Line : mini to mini and adapter 6,3 mm To mini plug
> ...


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> One of The best cable on the market : Crystal Cable series
> 
> Crystal Cable series For mini to mini , headphone cable and iems cable
> Crystal Cable Dream Line : mini to mini and adapter 6,3 mm To mini plug
> ...


 
  
 Total Cost?? .... how's the SQ improvement on the LCD??


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> Total Cost?? .... how's the SQ improvement on the LCD??




Very expensive The LCD 3 F use Crystal Cable Reference Diamond With the lenght from 130 cm cost about 5 K USD 
The SQ improvement is excelent In clarity , more presence In detail , sweet mid and Clear , The bass has more detail and very clean .
Soundstage more 3 D presentation 

The cable belong to My Friend 

LCD 3 F + CC Reference Diamond still can not compete Abyss 1266 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Maybe Entreq Apollo for LCD could be better than / as good as Dreamline (Plus) since they designed that to "rival" Nordost Odin
> 
> http://www.entreq.com/products/cables/apollo-17634246




Have You tried seeteeyou ?

How is The SQ and how much is The price ?


----------



## rudi0504

I tested New iem cable from estron For my UM miracle pair With AK 100 FAD and Chord Hugo 
SQ : This very thin cable sound very Good fior iems , Specially For UM iems , cost ca $ 70 USD at Jaben Store


----------



## Barra

Has anyone done a SQ comparison of the Hugo to the less expensive Schitt Gungnir/Mjolnir or comparable stack? Given that the Hugo is not very portable for me, the answer would be very relevant in my case in deciding the value of the Hugo given the form factor is irrelevant. It would be a lot cheaper to add the Gungnir to my existing Mjolnir than buying a Hugo to be used as a desktop unit unless the Hugo truly walks on water.
  
 I did search the Hugo thread and did not find a good answer. There seems to be a resistance to answering that or similar questions on that thread being more of an appreciation thread.


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Very expensive The LCD 3 F use Crystal Cable Reference Diamond With the lenght from 130 cm cost about 5 K USD
> The SQ improvement is excelent In clarity , more presence In detail , sweet mid and Clear , The bass has more detail and very clean .
> Soundstage more 3 D presentation
> 
> ...



 Hey Rudi, 5K for just the one cable? If so Holy Crap!!!


----------



## DR650SE

I can't fathom spending that much on a cable :eek: I'd rather buy a source, or some sick cans, or a motorcycle, lol. I don't think it would make that much of a sound improvement to justify the cost. However, I would LOVE to try them out. Just to see if I could tell the differance.


----------



## Hapster

Spoiler: you can't


----------



## Krutsch

hapster said:


> Spoiler: you can't


----------



## mamamia88

The I don't want to listen to the announcers in fifa rig.  I might upgrade the amp eventually but, not sure if it's worth it if all i want is volume boost.


----------



## indieman

hd558's? Amp shouldn't make a huge difference. Can you tell a difference between using the e6 and straight from the zip?
  
 P.S. what cable is that on the 58's? Doesn't look stock, at least not the stock cable I got with mine...


----------



## mamamia88

indieman said:


> hd558's? Amp shouldn't make a huge difference. Can you tell a difference between using the e6 and straight from the zip?
> 
> P.S. what cable is that on the 58's? Doesn't look stock, at least not the stock cable I got with mine...


 
 It sounds a little bit better at max volume and allows me to get higher volume levels than I was getting without the e6.  I already had it so I figure I might as well use it.  And the cable is this one http://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd-5x8-short-cable


----------



## indieman

Nice. Have you tried the bass boost? If so, how does it sound with the 58s?


----------



## mamamia88

indieman said:


> Nice. Have you tried the bass boost? If so, how does it sound with the 58s?


 
 Honestly haven't bothered since bass is more than adequate for me.  Edit just tried it. At the lowest bass boost it seems like it would be overkill


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

My portable setup. iphone 5 -> Fiio E18 -> 1964 Ears V3 
 I'm more than happy with this setup, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Jason36

Hi guys quick question which I thought might get a quicker answer here than elsewhere.....

Can anybody tell me whether the RSA Intruder DAC/AMP will work with the iPhone5 / iPad4 on IOS7 and using the Lighning to Camera connection cable.

I'm currently using an iBasso DB2 and Duet amp, but finding this is really to cumbersome to keep carting around with me.

Cheers


----------



## BucketInABucket

mathi8vadhanan said:


> My portable setup. iphone 5 -> Fiio E18 -> 1964 Ears V3
> I'm more than happy with this setup, hope it stays that way.


 
 It won't mate, it won't. Well, as long as you stay away from head-fi you should be good. Head-fi is poison


----------



## phillyd

Need to post my Note 3>Beyerdynamic A200P>Velodyne vPulse rig. I'm still struggling to find a replacement for my Image One's. Onkyo ES HF300 are no good, same for Focal Spirit One. Next try, Sennheiser Momentum.


----------



## mamamia88

Really digging this setup.  Can't get much more portable than something you already carry and a pair of iems.  I wish I could find a pair of iems with the remote by my belly button instead of by my left shoulder and skip the mic part but, oh well.    Iems are soundmagic e10


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

jason36 said:


> Hi guys quick question which I thought might get a quicker answer here than elsewhere.....
> 
> Can anybody tell me whether the RSA Intruder DAC/AMP will work with the iPhone5 / iPad4 on IOS7 and using the Lighning to Camera connection cable.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm not sure if the Intruder dac has been confirmed to work with the CCK, but the ALO International + has.  And the International + has a 24/96 dac as opposed to the Intruder's 16/44 dac...
  
 Maybe email Ray to confirm?


----------



## Jason36

C





buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm not sure if the Intruder dac has been confirmed to work with the CCK, but the ALO International + has.  And the International + has a 24/96 dac as opposed to the Intruder's 16/44 dac...
> 
> Maybe email Ray to confirm?




Cheers for that mate, 

I tend to find and have heard that ALO amps tend to have a fair bit of hiss with sensitive IEM's? What's the international like?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

jason36 said:


> C
> Cheers for that mate,
> 
> I tend to find and have heard that ALO amps tend to have a fair bit of hiss with sensitive IEM's? What's the international like?


 
  
 The International wasn't great, but the International + is supposed to be quiet, even for sensitive IEM.
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/the-international-plus-portable-amp-dac


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Hapster

parbaked said:


>




"Mobile"


----------



## maricius

phillyd said:


> Need to post my Note 3>Beyerdynamic A200P>Velodyne vPulse rig. I'm still struggling to find a replacement for my Image One's. Onkyo ES HF300 are no good, same for Focal Spirit One. Next try, Sennheiser Momentum.


 I suggest you try the Spirit Classic and the Spirit Pro!! I haven't heard the Focal Spirit One but I can surely say the two older brothers are better than the Sennheiser Momentum


----------



## phillyd

maricius said:


> I suggest you try the Spirit Classic and the Spirit Pro!! I haven't heard the Focal Spirit One but I can surely say the two older brothers are better than the Sennheiser Momentum



It's only money. I know I can find the Momentum cheap enough. And I know I like them. I'm tired of swapping headphones. I've been doing it for months.


----------



## maricius

phillyd said:


> It's only money. I know I can find the Momentum cheap enough. And I know I like them. I'm tired of swapping headphones. I've been doing it for months.




Ohh. From where I'm from by the time you get what you had imported, a large amount of tax and "shipping (more tax)" would have been added. Retail values hardly change. Good luck!!


----------



## Arty McGhee

Got my $25.00 porta-pros from the amazon today
Did a quick recable and haven't taken them of for like 3 hours

These sound pretty good... No really good


----------



## Krutsch

arty mcghee said:


> Got my $25.00 porta-pros from the amazon today
> Did a quick recable and haven't taken them of for like 3 hours
> 
> These sound pretty good... No really good


 
  
 Sweet looking cables.  Congrats!


----------



## Aleksandrovich

SMSL sAp-4s
Line5 A970
Teclast x30se
Sony ex310
Sennheiser mx375 west
Elektronika TDS-5M


----------



## blackwolf1006

aleksandrovich said:


> SMSL sAp-4s
> Line5 A970
> Teclast x30se
> Sony ex310
> ...


 
 Nice setup.
  
 What company makes your cables?


----------



## CJG888

Are those portable orthos?


----------



## Aleksandrovich

blackwolf1006 said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> What company makes your cables?



SMSL w3 and Kimber Kable



cjg888 said:


> Are those portable orthos?


 yes, tds 5m


----------



## Krutsch

aleksandrovich said:


> SMSL w3 and *Kimber Kable*
> yes, tds 5m


 
  
 Which ones are from Kimber Kable?  Are they with replacement connectors and not standard Kimber connectors?
  
 And, sorry if this is noob question but why are you chaining amps?  Just curious...


----------



## Aleksandrovich

krutsch said:


> Which ones are from Kimber Kable?  Are they with replacement connectors and not standard Kimber connectors?
> 
> And, sorry if this is noob question but why are you chaining amps?  Just curious...



Kimber Kable with Paillics connectors. Double amping is very interesting thing. It mixes character of sound. SMSL has good "Lows" and dynamic, but not large soundstage. A970 gives more wider scene and "air" to the sound. And there is no "horrible distortion" or big hisss, as some think.


----------



## indieman

arty mcghee said:


> Got my $25.00 porta-pros from the amazon today
> Did a quick recable and haven't taken them of for like 3 hours
> 
> These sound pretty good... No really good


 
  
 Recable mine plz?  I'll give you another pair of pp's!


----------



## Arty McGhee

indieman said:


> Recable mine plz?  I'll give you another pair of pp's!




Send me a PM


----------



## Hapster

So I saw a suggestion about adhesive velcro and I ordered some a few weeks back. It finally arrived, and after I cut off a few strips it works amazingly! No need for a $100 Metallo Case that won't fit the iphone 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  

  
  
Goodbye rubberbands. You will be missed.


----------



## kh600rr

hapster said:


> So I saw a suggestion about adhesive velcro and I ordered some a few weeks back. It finally arrived, and after I cut off a few strips it works amazingly! No need for a $100 Metallo Case that won't fit the iphone 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.. I may have to try that..


----------



## Ontology24

kh600rr said:


> Nice.. I may have to try that..


 
 Agree, nice work Hapster, can you link where you bought the velcro strips from?


----------



## BillsonChang007




----------



## Hapster

ontology24 said:


> Agree, nice work Hapster, can you link where you bought the velcro strips from?


 
  
 They arrived all scrunched up, but I managed to find a few flat pieces.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/191191438762?var=490340817091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
  
 Obviously, if you have a leather or silicone case, these probably aren't going to work well! So I'd recommend buying a second case. Maybe one with strips on it, one without


----------



## parbaked




----------



## snapple10

with new FBI 24awg litz cable- absolutely great workmanship. Ted is awesome!!!
  
  
 next:  "perfect" tips


----------



## oldmate

hapster said:


> So I saw a suggestion about adhesive velcro and I ordered some a few weeks back. It finally arrived, and after I cut off a few strips it works amazingly! No need for a $100 Metallo Case that won't fit the iphone 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah - the infamous Denon AH-D600's. Well they would be infamous if you believed all the negative hype about them on Headfi. How are you enjoying yours?? Mine arrived yesterday and so far I'm pretty impressed. All the negative comments were the reason I actually purchased them - had to see for myself.
  
 For a second there I thought you had 2 cables plugged into one of the ear cups.


----------



## Hapster

Indeed, I took a risk at the time when there was so much negative feedback, mostly from people with d5000 assuming it was an upgrade.

I do like them, a phenominal deal at $150 and even a solid contender at $240. 

I love the sig and comfort, sound stage is extremely wide, placement isn't the greatest, but coming from the UE9000 I felt it was my first step into hifi. It has a place for sure, it has a good sig for the general consumer at a price that puts beats to shame.


----------



## oldmate

I paid $275.00 for mine from HK. Retailers here in AU are selling them for $599.00 which is absurd. $150.00!! Sure would like to have jumped on that deal.


----------



## DR650SE

@Hapster, Nice! I'm using velcro with my iMod and Fiio E17 and it works great. Here is the velcro I use. I currently have it in white but wish I had gone with black. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0096XS1JE/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_eZMMtb1ZY6DPEXXR






Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Studying rig: DX50 > C5 > ASG-2


----------



## Jason36

My Fully Balanced Transportable Rig

DX50 -> coaxial into DB2 -> Hirose to RSA Balanced Interconnect into CypherLabs Duet Amp -> Sennheiser HD600 with Balanced Cable


----------



## DR650SE

Here's today's rig. 3rd Gen ipod, Fiio LOD, UHA 6S.MKII, Bose IE2. Nothing special, just fun. iPod is running a 128gb SD card and new battery. 
















Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richsvt

Very nice, very clean looking with the white accents...how do you like the Leckerton?


----------



## SilverEars

snapple10 said:


> with new FBI 24awg litz cable- absolutely great workmanship. Ted is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> next:  "perfect" tips


 
 Very nice Snapple.  Are the cable helping?  What phones are those?


----------



## DR650SE

richsvt said:


> Very nice, very clean looking with the white accents...how do you like the Leckerton?



 


Thanks. I love the Leckerton. I have an iMod, and can use the Leckerton without any DC blocking caps in my LOD or iPod so it sounds great, very transparent, and not colored at all. Not great for high impedence headphones where more volume is required because the DC causes distortion at higer volumes, so in this case I'll use my ALO copper 18 LOD which has caps built into it. But with IEMs it sounds great when totally capless. I desperately need to get new good IEMs. Bose IE2 are great for working out and and running, but to me seem bass heavy, and veiled.


----------



## rudi0504

HD 25 Aluminium best set Up

Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet silver
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 25 Aluminium Edition
Cable : Crystal Cable Dream Line : mini to mini and adapter mini Female to mini plug


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

How are you enjoying the HD25 Aluminums Rudi?  Do you feel they are a significant step up from the plastic cupped HD25 ii?


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> How are you enjoying the HD25 Aluminums Rudi?  Do you feel they are a significant step up from the plastic cupped HD25 ii?




Hi Jeff 
Yes it is different SQ from all HD 25 , The bass is more volume and going deeper and cleaner , the HD 25 Ii bass is not so clean and not as Low HD 25 aluminium Edition .
Overall sound is Fuller like you hear from 55 mm driver 
If you Ever heard The ultrasone Signature series , the HD 25 aluminium SQ is In that Way 
IMO


----------



## snapple10

silverears said:


> Very nice Snapple.  Are the cable helping?  What phones are those?


 
 thanks. cable is a lot more flexible than stock 
  
  
 DX50> Intruder> Sony XBA-H3


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Experimented with Whiplash 8-wire hybrid IC today.


----------



## kh600rr

Keeping things neat and tidy..


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Experimented with Whiplash 8-wire hybrid IC today.




Looks Great Your IC Bryan , 
How is The SQ ?


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box JH Roxanne Universal Fit


----------



## hemtmaker

rudi0504 said:


> Out the box JH Roxanne Universal Fit



They look great! How do they campare to SE846 on AK240?


----------



## nazrin313

My Super Duper OVERKILL Rig is also My MIND BLOWN Rig...
  
 Modded C4 Pro
 >Onerst Pure Silver IC
 >Portatube+
 >Norse Reign 3.5mm to RSA Balanced Adaptor
 >Uber Cable (RSA Balanced)
 >1Plus2
  
 I honestly think nothing can better than this in a portable setup..
  
(I think)


----------



## H20Fidelity

That interconnect Nazrin, did you mean Onest the eBay seller from UK or a different cable maker?


----------



## nazrin313

h20fidelity said:


> That interconnect Nazrin, did you mean Onest the eBay seller from UK or a different cable maker?




Yeah that one.. Onest hahha.. Got his name wrong


----------



## H20Fidelity

nazrin313 said:


> Yeah that one.. Onest hahha.. Got his name wrong




Yeah I thought so, I picked the Reans jacks out on yours.. His cables are very good, I've been using one for a while. He seems to of changed the sheathing, the pure silver cables we were getting last year from him looked like this. 



Anyway, they're wicked sounding cables.


----------



## nazrin313

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah I thought so, I picked the Reans jacks out on yours.. His cables are very good, I've been using one for a while. He seems to of changed the sheathing, the pure silver cables we were getting last year from him looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they're wicked sounding cables.




They are pretty good for the price... But i actually like hpl pure silver ic more.. But its too short for this rig lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

nazrin313 said:


> They are pretty good for the price... But i actually like hpl pure silver ic more.. But its too short for this rig lol




I'll check them out!


----------



## nazrin313

h20fidelity said:


> I'll check them out!


 
 Its about the same price as Onest ones...but its imho above in terms of performance
  
 www.headphonelounge.com
  
 say hello to Ted for me
  
 (Ted makes the best cables wrt Price/performance ratio)


----------



## kh600rr

nazrin313 said:


> Its about the same price as Onest ones...but its imho above in terms of performance
> 
> www.headphonelounge.com
> 
> ...



Yes Ted is great... He just finished up a Litz cable for me, and a new AK-240 case...


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> Yes Ted is great... He just finished up a Litz cable for me, and a new AK-240 case...




Honest n a good man.. Great to have a chat with him about audio.. 

Did i mention his prices are the best?


----------



## rudi0504

hemtmaker said:


> They look great! How do they campare to SE846 on AK240?




Thank you 

On Single ended HO 

JH Roxanne vs SE 846 on AK 240 :

High : jh Roxanne has better pronounce In detail and clarity 
Mid : Shure SE 846 is thicker , jh Clear and Clearer mid 
Bass : jh has better bass detail and Clearer 
Separation : jh Roxanne has better separation 
Soundstage : jh Roxanne has better 3 D soundstage 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

nazrin313 said:


> My Super Duper OVERKILL Rig is also My MIND BLOWN Rig...
> 
> Modded C4 Pro
> >Onerst Pure Silver IC
> ...




Looks Great Nazrin and i believe is hard to chalemge Your set Up


----------



## nazrin313

rudi0504 said:


> Looks Great Nazrin and i believe is hard to chalemge Your set Up




Thanks Rudi, im serious loving this sound and but just wonder how can it improved.. I cant think to imagine how it can thou.. There is nothing in the signature i want to change now, it's perfect


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> Looks Great Your IC Bryan ,
> How is The SQ ?


 


 Hey Rudi.  The Whiplash gives bloom to the mids and lows but lacks the punch and forwardness of the DHC-Cu Litz.  It's amazing how big the change is in the SQ just be switching between the DHC and Whiplash hybrid.


----------



## rudi0504

nazrin313 said:


> Thanks Rudi, im serious loving this sound and but just wonder how can it improved.. I cant think to imagine how it can thou.. There is nothing in the signature i want to change now, it's perfect




I am very happy you like your UBER so far


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hey Rudi.  The Whiplash gives bloom to the mids and lows but lacks the punch and forwardness of the DHC-Cu Litz.  It's amazing how big the change is in the SQ just be switching between the DHC and Whiplash hybrid.




I have 3 whiplash cable twag and twcu elite v2 , I like them too 

I haven't try DHC cable , look great cable too


----------



## hemtmaker

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> On Single ended HO
> 
> ...




Thanks for the impression. Have you tried the balance out yet? I suppose the difference will be similar..

Cheers,


----------



## xplosive

my portable/ transportable rig: ak240 + ic dhc limited 4 litz occ + 4 litz silver (latest ver) + tur06 + roxanne cf

  
 i use kipling eldorado bag when i need them out, and there is stll one space left for hugo chord when i decided to get one..


----------



## doublea71

^ fapworthy rig


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> I have 3 whiplash cable twag and twcu elite v2 , I like them too
> 
> I haven't try DHC cable , look great cable too


 



 You should try DHC copper Litz.


----------



## JoeDoe

New Plussound SPC for the filter-modded SM64. Call me crazy but this cable seems to sound better than the stock. More clarity up top!


----------



## Cotnijoe

joedoe said:


> New Plussound SPC for the filter-modded SM64. Call me crazy but this cable seems to sound better than the stock. More clarity up top!


 
  
 Hey! why does that cable look familiar?


----------



## Rollk2

joedoe said:


> New Plussound SPC for the filter-modded SM64. Call me crazy but this cable seems to sound better than the stock. More clarity up top!




What is this mod of the sm64 ? Tell me more  I'm so circumspect with those kind of filter mod.


----------



## JoeDoe

rollk2 said:


> What is this mod of the sm64 ? Tell me more  I'm so circumspect with those kind of filter mod.




Well for more details head over to the SM64 impressions thread, but basically I removed the filters with an etymotic removal tool and seriously improved the sound.


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> You should try DHC copper Litz.




Thank you Bryan For Your suggestion


----------



## rudi0504

JH Roxanne best set Up :
Source : AK 240 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Cable : Sys Concept optical cable 1300 strands can pllay Hi Res music Up 
To 24 bit / 192 kHz 
Eartips : best eartips for JH Roxanne Sony Hybrid eartips
Bass position : between 9 = 0,00 dB and 10 is My favorite position 

Note : 
JH Roxanne is source revealing , if Your source does not Synergy 
SQ Good only , if you Find The Synergy Woow pair With JH Roxanne 
SQ excellent .
To much bass make jh Roxanne sound so Warm 
At The bass position 9 or Max 10 O clock jh Roxanne sound excellent 

IMO


----------



## SilverEars

^does make sense, Roxannes probably needs very bright source.


----------



## rudi0504

silverears said:


> ^does make sense, Roxannes probably needs very bright source.




I just received 2 Days 
So Far My best set Up like follow pair With JH Roxanne 

AK 240 + Chord Hugo > use optical cable > JH Roxanne 

AK 240 + Mass Ko Bo 395 > use Mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream Line or Ref Dismond > JH Roxanne 

AK 240 In balance TRRS mode 

IMO


----------



## Schokolade bar

Fitear f111 and hm601


----------



## bluchicboi




----------



## cn11

Hitting on some great sound.... Kind of pleased to be back in the dynamic driver camp.


----------



## Dave74

cn11 said:


> Hitting on some great sound.... Kind of pleased to be back in the dynamic driver camp.


 
 Nice!  It looks very similar to mine, except I'm using the Pure ii with my DX90 and Ditas.. How do you like the DX90 with the Ditas?


----------



## cn11

dave74 said:


> Nice!  It looks very similar to mine, except I'm using the Pure ii with my DX90 and Ditas.. How do you like the DX90 with the Ditas?


 
  
 The DX90 sounds awesome with the Dita Answer. When I'm walking around with just the DX90 pocketed, I can't believe the level of sound for a 'pocketable' setup. It's a very good pairing. Much more body and realism (without sacrificing any detail) compared to my now gone Truth/ZX1 rig. And it's more economical with both pieces.... With the RX mk3 in the mix, the soundstage gets noticeably more open, and things get even more large scale sounding. It was a treat listening during the work day at my desk today.


----------



## alpha421

HM-601 Slim --> FAD Heaven V-Aging = Sounds heavenly, indeed.


----------



## Dave74

cn11 said:


> The DX90 sounds awesome with the Dita Answer. When I'm walking around with just the DX90 pocketed, I can't believe the level of sound for a 'pocketable' setup. It's a very good pairing. Much more body and realism (without sacrificing any detail) compared to my now gone Truth/ZX1 rig. And it's more economical with both pieces.... With the RX mk3 in the mix, the soundstage gets noticeably more open, and things get even more large scale sounding. It was a treat listening during the work day at my desk today.


 
 Awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm glad you are loving your new setup.  Do you think the Truth would have paired better with the DX90? Or do you think the Answer is just more taste?  I agree with adding the amp, once I add the Pure ii it adds to transparency and soundstage... I just got my Comply TX-400's in today and I find they seem to add fullness to the sound, I also find I get a better seal with them.  The Ditas with my DX90/Pure ii is actually my favourite setup out of all my IEMs


----------



## rudi0504

I would like to Share This little Wooden amp Project Palios IONA
Okt the box impression :
Very Good detail , very Clear and clean mid , very Good bass impact from This little amp , very Gold separation and Wide soundstage With very Good Depth IMO 
After Burn In i Will update later on
I would like to say Thank you to Charles Wong and Sid Maholta to bring IONA to Jakarta . I really Happy With The Speed and clarity This IONA amp


----------



## Arty McGhee

rudi0504 said:


> I would like to Share This little Wooden amp Project Palios IONA
> Okt the box impression :
> Very Good detail , very Clear and clean mid , very Good bass impact from This little amp , very Gold separation and Wide soundstage With very Good Depth IMO
> After Burn In i Will update later on
> I would like to say Thank you to Charles Wong and Sid Maholta to bring IONA to Jakarta . I really Happy With The Speed and clarity This IONA amp


 
 nice
 i like the wood case
 looks well made


----------



## cn11

dave74 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually I think the Answer is probably better with the DX90... as the DX90 is quite detailed and etched sounding, so if paired with the overly biting treble of the Truth it probably wouldn't make for a great match. The Answer has more body and weight in the mids and vocals, so it does great with the DX90. I bet the Pure II will be awesome with it too, I'd love to hear that amp.


----------



## AnakChan

arty mcghee said:


> nice
> i like the wood case
> looks well made


Rudi, don't feed it in with to much juice. It'll get distortion. Something like the AKs are fine but not the HM-901.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Rudi, don't feed it in with to much juice. It'll get distortion. Something like the AKs are fine but not the HM-901.




Hi Sean

Thank you For Your suggestion 
Out the box SQ is very Good from IONA , pair very Good With My Roxanne universal 
I Hope After burning remain the same character open and detail with very Good bass impact , i Dont like dark sounding Amps


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> 
> Thank you For Your suggestion
> Out the box SQ is very Good from IONA , pair very Good With My Roxanne universal
> I Hope After burning remain the same character open and detail with very Good bass impact , i Dont like dark sounding Amps


 
  
 I got an early version of the Iona and wrote a review for it here :-

http://www.head-fi.org/products/project-palaios-iona/reviews/10181
  
 It's not a bad amp. But I'm probably too used to higher ended amps. I needed to reboot my brain to review this one. I can see how it'll have a decent pairing with the Roxannes though. To me (and I know many disagree with me about this but), I do find the Roxannes a little dark so I can imagine this amp to me helps balance that out although I've not tried that combination myself.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> I got an early version of the Iona and wrote a review for it here :-
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/project-palaios-iona/reviews/10181
> 
> It's not a bad amp. But I'm probably too used to higher ended amps. I needed to reboot my brain to review this one. I can see how it'll have a decent pairing with the Roxannes though. To me (and I know many disagree with me about this but), I do find the Roxannes a little dark so I can imagine this amp to me helps balance that out although I've not tried that combination myself.




Please try Your Roxanne With IONA , IONA make Your Roxanne more Shining 
My Roxanne look like a bit different , out The box was so bright After Burn In about 50 Hours My Roxanne The High 
And now sounding to dark.
Roxanne is source revealing , Of you have very Good source than Roxane Shine and open up their High 
IMO


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Please try Your Roxanne With IONA , IONA make Your Roxanne more Shining
> My Roxanne look like a bit different , out The box was so bright After Burn In about 50 Hours My Roxanne The High
> And now sounding to dark.
> Roxanne is source revealing , Of you have very Good source than Roxane Shine and open up their High
> IMO


 
  
 I don't have the Roxanne, and I'm giving the Iona to Shigzeo .


----------



## cattlethief




----------



## superhoras

Love my new portable rig, it just fit fine to my pocket, and it's sound fantasticly good


----------



## Paul Graham

Just trying out my birthday present - Beyerdynamic T70p's with the ipad.
So far very impressed.


----------



## Jason36

superhoras said:


> Love my new portable rig, it just fit fine to my pocket, and it's sound fantasticly good




Nice and simple.......I'm in the process of getting rid of my amp and DAC as I'm sick of carting them around.....decided to go back to a simple DAP and IEM solution, when I can decided on what DAP to try next


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Just trying out my birthday present - Beyerdynamic T70p's with the ipad.
> So far very impressed.





I used to own the T70p and used them with both my iPad4 and iPhone5 with no amp or DAC. I found them to be extremely neutral with a spacious sound and also as comfortable as hell for extended listening periods. You don't see that many of them around on here, which is a shame as I personally think they are extremely underrated.

I got mine rewired by Matthew at Forza AudioWorks who added double entry female Mini XLR sockets and I then used a FAW cable with them, I found this made a distinct improvement to them and for what he charged was a bargain!!! Also gave me the benefit of being able to swap the cables between single ended and balanced


----------



## clubberkamar

after months of lurking (with envy) in this forum, the last part of my ideal portable rig arrived today and finally i can post it here. IEM for detail and headphone for fun. yay!


----------



## Paul Graham

jason36 said:


> I used to own the T70p and used them with both my iPad4 and iPhone5 with no amp or DAC. I found them to be extremely neutral with a spacious sound and also as comfortable as hell for extended listening periods. You don't see that many of them around on here, which is a shame as I personally think they are extremely underrated.
> 
> I got mine rewired by Matthew at Forza AudioWorks who added double entry female Mini XLR sockets and I then used a FAW cable with them, I found this made a distinct improvement to them and for what he charged was a bargain!!! Also gave me the benefit of being able to swap the cables between single ended and balanced




Thanks mate. 
Yes they really are how you describe them.
Funnily enough I'm thinking of having the same done but with a female hirose termination. 
Mainly due to everything I currently own being that type of connection.


----------



## Jason36

paul graham said:


> Thanks mate.
> Yes they really are how you describe them.
> Funnily enough I'm thinking of having the same done but with a female hirose termination.
> Mainly due to everything I currently own being that type of connection.


 
 Would be an excellent Choice....I would suggest that for cables though you stick with copper based ones.....I would suggest that a silver based cable like the Silver Poison would have a tendency to make them over bright.
  
 If you opted for the hirose connector at the amp end then that would of course be usable with you iBasso amps.....if you have a Hirose to SE adpater then that would mean you could use them with the Graham Slee amp you have as well. At the Headphone end I would opt for the Mini XLR Males (which I believe are the same as the Audeze headphones)...this keeps your options open for cable rolling....although you may struggle to get a second hand cable with the Hirose at the amp end. 
  
 FAW did an amazing job on mine few pics below :
  



  
 Also just as an aside and not sure if you would be interested but I have a Silver Poison Hirose to RSA interconnect for sale if you're interested


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## delrosa81

My Current Portable Rig.


----------



## phillyd

delrosa81 said:


> My Current Portable Rig.



How are you liking those NAD Viso HP50?


----------



## skalkman

AK240? Meh....
 

 

 

 
GBASP AGS-001 +StarWars Magnifier -> InEar SD-2.


----------



## Paul Graham

jason36 said:


> Would be an excellent Choice....I would suggest that for cables though you stick with copper based ones.....I would suggest that a silver based cable like the Silver Poison would have a tendency to make them over bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm very interested but unfortunately I still owe Frank some money and have another cable to go still.
Pm me if you think there's something we can work out as I do plan to get an Intruder at some point.
I totally agree with the silver cable making the T70s too bright, they're bright enough on the stock cable lol.


----------



## fiascogarcia

cn11 said:


> The DX90 sounds awesome with the Dita Answer. When I'm walking around with just the DX90 pocketed, I can't believe the level of sound for a 'pocketable' setup. It's a very good pairing. Much more body and realism (without sacrificing any detail) compared to my now gone Truth/ZX1 rig. And it's more economical with both pieces.... With the RX mk3 in the mix, the soundstage gets noticeably more open, and things get even more large scale sounding. It was a treat listening during the work day at my desk today.


 
 No hiss issues with the MK3?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

skalkman said:


> AK240? Meh....


 
 Most excellent.

 Set up something similar a while ago:


----------



## rudi0504

^^^ Thank you seeteeyou For Your information


----------



## rudi0504

Fostex Tube Hybrid headphone amp. Pair With HD 25 Aluminium :


----------



## rudi0504

DITA truth Gold Edition With TRRS balance For AK 240 First Prototype In The World 
I am so Happy as First person to try This Prototype , SQ has more balance and better presentation than SE mini plug 
Need more Burn In at least 500 Hours 
IMO


----------



## delrosa81

phillyd said:


> How are you liking those NAD Viso HP50?




Im liking the NAD very much. It has good strong bass and yet not overwhelming at the same time. I like everything about the NADs except for the comfort. I cant wear them very long but still its a very small tradeoff as i love the SQ.


----------



## nazrin313

delrosa81 said:


> Im liking the NAD very much. It has good strong bass and yet not overwhelming at the same time. I like everything about the NADs except for the comfort. I cant wear them very long but still its a very small tradeoff as i love the SQ.


 
 yeah...love the NAD too..i think its pretty awesome for the price, imho puts lots of expensive headphones to shame..
  
 so, moral is price doesnt mean quality...


----------



## delrosa81

nazrin313 said:


> yeah...love the NAD too..i think its pretty awesome for the price, imho puts lots of expensive headphones to shame..
> 
> so, moral is price doesnt mean quality...




Yeah you are absolutely right that the NAD is indeed very good. I wasn't expecting much before I tested it and I was pleasantly surprised when I tested it and got it straight away


----------



## nazrin313

delrosa81 said:


> Yeah you are absolutely right that the NAD is indeed very good. I wasn't expecting much before I tested it and I was pleasantly surprised when I tested it and got it straight away


 
 and its easy to drive too...sounds great even thru ure run of the mill cellphone


----------



## delrosa81

nazrin313 said:


> and its easy to drive too...sounds great even thru ure run of the mill cellphone




Yup! I tested the nads using my plain iPhone 5s! Already sounded very good!


----------



## rudi0504

nazrin313 said:


> yeah...love the NAD too..i think its pretty awesome for the price, imho puts lots of expensive headphones to shame..
> 
> so, moral is price doesnt mean quality...




Looks Cool Your desktop Tube amp 
Now i can see it


----------



## nazrin313

rudi0504 said:


> Looks Cool Your desktop Tube amp
> Now i can see it




Hehehe thanks rudi, all my amps are tube amps, the LDmk4se, portatube+ and the elekit tu-hp01.. And i wouldn't want it any other way hehehe

Apart maybe for a balanced amp for the balanced uber hehehe


----------



## mamamia88

For some reason I thought the amp would be bigger pleasant surprise.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mamamia88 said:


> For some reason I thought the amp would be bigger pleasant surprise.




I started out with one of those rigs, it was really fun.


----------



## BaTou069

Could you explain your rig? Looks like double amping, or is this a DAP/DAC/AMP Combo? 
 I have the NAD too, and it fells like a huge overkill to me, since I don't think that they get better with amping... could you explain?
  
 Quote:


delrosa81 said:


> My Current Portable Rig.


----------



## BaTou069

nazrin313 said:


> yeah...love the NAD too..i think its pretty awesome for the price, imho puts lots of expensive headphones to shame..
> 
> so, moral is price doesnt mean quality...


 
 What cable are you using with the NAD?


----------



## maricius

batou069 said:


> Could you explain your rig? Looks like double amping, or is this a DAP/DAC/AMP Combo?
> I have the NAD too, and it fells like a huge overkill to me, since I don't think that they get better with amping... could you explain?


 
  
 I know you weren't asking me but Sony ZX1 (transport) -> PHA-2 (DAC section) -> Fiio E12 (amp)
  
 Please correct me if I'm wrong!!
  
 The PHA-2 is known for an excellent DAC section but a very lacking amp section hence the E12


----------



## whoever

i think i found my grail portable Rig: 
  
  
 Sony ZX1 + Custom Art Audio Harmony 8


----------



## nazrin313

batou069 said:


> What cable are you using with the NAD?




Its Rhapsodio's panther cable


----------



## h1f1add1cted

whoever said:


> i think i found my grail portable Rig:
> 
> 
> Sony ZX1 + Custom Art Audio Harmony 8


 
  
 Amazing rig, simple perfect have fun with this


----------



## mamamia88

whoever said:


> i think i found my grail portable Rig:
> 
> 
> Sony ZX1 + Custom Art Audio Harmony 8


 
 omg i must have that walkman.


----------



## hke3g2006

HiFiMAN HM802 (with Minibox Amp. Card) + Vision Ear Stage 4


----------



## delrosa81

batou069 said:


>


 
 Hi, I like bassy sound and I found that double amping increases the bass without sacrificing clarity, therefore I stuck with this setup after trying it out for fun.
  
 I guess you could also say it is DAP/DAC/AMP as I feel the Sony PHA-2 is abit underpowered at times and the E12 is a pretty powerful portable amp


----------



## nazrin313

hke3g2006 said:


> HiFiMAN HM802 (with Minibox Amp. Card) + Vision Ear Stage 4




Ve stage 4 is fricken awesome... Congrats


----------



## rudi0504

Philips Fidelio L2 and X 1 set Up 

Source : AK 100 Gold japan Edition 
Amp : Fostex HP V1
Headphone : Philips Fidelio L2 and X1


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> Philips Fidelio L2 and X 1 set Up
> 
> Source : AK 100 Gold japan Edition
> Amp : Fostex HP V1
> Headphone : Philips Fidelio L2 and X1


 
  
 Rudi, how is the Philips Fidelio L2 with Fostex HP V1


----------



## rudi0504

maricius said:


> Rudi, how is the Philips Fidelio L2 with Fostex HP V1




Hi maricius

I like This set Up pair With these Philips headphone L2 and X2
High : very smooth and With rich In detail 
Mid : very sweet and natural sounding midrange 
Bass : very Good bass detail and For Tube Hybrid Fostex HP V 1 can produce very Good bass
 Impact , if you like Tube amp , For sure you will like This Fostex HP V1
Separation : very Good music separation 
Soundstage : Wide With very Good Depth 

Overall: 
Fostex HP V1 pair With Philips sound very Good , i can hear This set Up For Hours never get fatigue 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

Like i mentioned before JH Roxanne is source and amp revealing, Tonite i found One very Good Synergy set Up For My JH Roxanne
Source : AK 100
Amp : Fostex HP V1tube Hybrid amp 
Iems : JH Roxanne 
Cable : Crystal Cable Reference Diamond IC
JH Roxanne Bass Position : at 9 O clock = 0,00 dB is My favorite setting
Hiss : got Slightly hiss , For Me is very minimal
My impression :
High : smooth extended High With very rich In detail 
Mid : This The strong Point from Tube amp very sweet and natural sounding midrange 
Bass : very Good In detail and Tube like sounding bass , very Good bass detail 
Separation : very Gold music separation 
Soundstage : Wide and very Good In Depth
Overal :
I like This set Up pair With My JH Roxanne , i can hear This set Up For Hours never get fatigue .
IMO


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> Hi maricius
> 
> I like This set Up pair With these Philips headphone L2 and X2
> High : very smooth and With rich In detail
> ...


 
  
 Thanks rudi!! This is definitely on my wishlist now


----------



## rudi0504

maricius said:


> Thanks rudi!! This is definitely on my wishlist now




You are welcome maricius


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> How would you compare Reference Diamond and Dreamline? I was wondering if Dreamline Plus jumper cables were OK to be converted into a very short IC
> 
> http://www.element-acoustics.ca/products.php?bid=119&pid=2184
> 
> ...




Hi seeteeyou 

I have now 3 IC from Crystal Cable :

Standard Diamond : 
Sound more balance , but less clarity and detail 

Reference Dismond :
Better clarity and detail , mid Slightly thicker or more weight 

Dream line :
The best clarity and detail , mid is The thickest from these 3 CC

Sometime for portable dream line is the power is low , the amp has not enought juice to drive headphone 
It is better standard Dismond or reference diamond 
But if the power has enought juice these two CC standard and reference Dismond can not compete with Dream line 

IMO 

No I don't have this plug here in indonesia.


Can you advise me which big RCA to slim RCA adapter has best SQ for Hugo RCA coaxial plug ?

Thank you


----------



## Dymloslouire

rudi0504 said:


> Hi seeteeyou
> 
> I have now 3 IC from Crystal Cable :
> 
> ...




Umm, Rudi, sir, actually we do have this brand of plug here in indonesia, although the quality is still below such brands like switchcraft, oyaide, or viablue , IMO.

But we do not have the red like those pic, the one that we have is like this one;



The price is about 5us$ each, if i remember correctly.
Sorry for not using spoiler, i'm writing this post with my ipad.


----------



## yugopotamia

dymloslouire said:


> Umm, Rudi, sir, actually we do have this brand of plug here in indonesia, although the quality is still below such brands like switchcraft, oyaide, or viablue , IMO.
> 
> But we do not have the red like those pic, the one that we have is like this one;
> 
> ...


 

 yes, i think viablue oyaide and furutech still the lead in the market.


----------



## rudi0504

dymloslouire said:


> Umm, Rudi, sir, actually we do have this brand of plug here in indonesia, although the quality is still below such brands like switchcraft, oyaide, or viablue , IMO.
> 
> But we do not have the red like those pic, the one that we have is like this one;
> 
> ...




Thank you for your information , it is really help full


----------



## kh600rr

Sunday afternoon feel good rig.


----------



## JoeDoe

kh600rr said:


> Sunday afternoon feel good rig.


 
 SHOOT! If I had a rig like that, I'd feel pretty dang good too! Cheers!


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> Sunday afternoon feel good rig.




Is that the CL duet amp?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Rubio, Philips L2 or X1? xD


----------



## kh600rr

nazrin313 said:


> Is that the CL duet amp?



Good eyes... I love the Duet


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> Good eyes... I love the Duet




Hahaha cool.. How do u connect ure ak240? Balanced out? Se?

Edit;

Nevermind lol.. Se in and se out..


----------



## kh600rr

nazrin313 said:


> Hahaha cool.. How do u connect ure ak240? Balanced out? Se?
> I use the Duet balanced out, on my HD-800. I'm just a couple of days away from my Noble K-10's being done. I have 2 balanced cables waiting. It should sound awesome!!!!
> 
> Edit;
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

I'm blown away by how many AK240's are out there. I'd never have thought they would sell that many so it must sound great and be easy to use! Gotta audition one soon.


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


>


 
 Bro, if ure using Balanced out, will you feed balanced input via AK240?


----------



## kh600rr

nazrin313 said:


> Bro, if ure using Balanced out, will you feed balanced input via AK240?



Only use the output so far. 
Yeah so, I use the balenced out on the AK-240& Duet to power up my HD-800. 
Now I lave a pair of Noble K-10's due this week. I've already got a Whiplash TWAu & Silver a Litz cable from Ted, just waiting to hook into the balanced out on the AK-240.


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> Only use the output so far.
> Yeah so, I use the balenced out on the AK-240& Duet to power up my HD-800.
> Now I lave a pair of Noble K-10's due this week. I've already got a Whiplash TWAu & Silver a Litz cable from Ted, just waiting to hook into the balanced out on the AK-240.


 
 cool KH..
  
 reason im asking is that the Duet will only give out proper balanced output if you feed via balanced input. This is the reason I havent bought one yet because I dont have any Balanced capable DAPs


----------



## kh600rr

nazrin313 said:


> cool KH..
> 
> reason im asking is that the Duet will only give out proper balanced output if you feed via balanced input. This is the reason I havent bought one yet because I dont have any Balanced capable DAPs
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> nazrin313 said:
> 
> 
> > cool KH..
> ...


 
 Lol..ROCK & ROLL


----------



## AnakChan

x relic x said:


> I'm blown away by how many AK240's are out there. I'd never have thought they would sell that many so it must sound great and be easy to use! Gotta audition one soon.


 
 One of the exhibitors in the recent Fujiya Spring/May Festival commented that majority of festival attendees were carrying either the NW-ZX1 or AK240. I don't think iRiver has to worry about getting ridiculed for their pricing of the AK240, as they're still laughing with the number of AK240's sold out there. As a standalone DAP, it stands alone at the pinnacle of its heap (IMHO anyway).


----------



## kh600rr




----------



## AnakChan




----------



## audionewbi

Glad to see Dita truth in your hand, looking forward to your review.


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 


 Snapseed at It's finest. _*joking joking* _


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## x RELIC x

anakchan said:


> One of the exhibitors in the recent Fujiya Spring/May Festival commented that majority of festival attendees were carrying either the NW-ZX1 or AK240. I don't think iRiver has to worry about getting ridiculed for their pricing of the AK240, as they're still laughing with the number of AK240's sold out there. As a standalone DAP, it stands alone at the pinnacle of its heap (IMHO anyway).




That's what I'm gathering, they are doing very well with it in spite of the price. Good for them. 

There is no where local for me to listen to one and I can't justify the price without an audition. The curiosity is getting the better of me though and I may break down sooner than expected.


----------



## AnakChan

h20fidelity said:


> Snapseed at It's finest. _*joking joking* _:wink_face:


You're right  considering this is shot is off my phone!


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> You're right  considering this is shot is off my phone!


 


 Haha! May the seed be with you! She's pretty flash!


----------



## Dymloslouire

seeteeyou said:


> Thanks a lot, both ALO MK3 and The Pan Am should be powerful enough. Most likely they're OK with Dreamline then.
> 
> REP-1030 should be the latest product from Ranko and you could already get that for 60 bucks shipped
> 
> ...


 
 interesting..
 i'm looking for the 'ultimate' 3.5mm to pair with my custom cable for my incoming fitear custom.. maybe i'll try that wireworld as well.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


> One of the exhibitors in the recent Fujiya Spring/May Festival commented that majority of festival attendees were carrying either the NW-ZX1 or AK240. I don't think iRiver has to worry about getting ridiculed for their pricing of the AK240, as they're still laughing with the number of AK240's sold out there. As a standalone DAP, it stands alone at the pinnacle of its heap (IMHO anyway).


 
 May some new toys appear on the horizon in Japan soon and force the price of the AK240 down, down, down on the used market.......for me.


----------



## AnakChan

seeteeyou said:


> Speaking of ultimate, these guys reminded me the Gold Saint of the latest CG movie Saint Seiya: Legend of Sanctuary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to electrical conductivity but am I wrong to think that it's crazy to have such high gold (99.99%) content in cables since gold is a poor conductor? Has anyone ever tried any of these cables? Are they for real or are they preying on the uninformed?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


>


 
 The DITAs take a while to burn in/open up. I am looking forward to your impressions.
  
 I found the reference tips great at first, but now find the large bore tips sound great, and the double flange.


----------



## AnakChan

expatinjapan said:


> The DITAs take a while to burn in/open up. I am looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> I found the reference tips great at first, but now find the large bore tips sound great, and the double flange.


 
  
 I have to admit that I don't like the tips I'm using at the moment. Even on large, the left keeps popping out of my ear. I think I'll try the spinfits on them but been too lazy to find my spinfits somewhere in my drawer.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


> I have to admit that I don't like the tips I'm using at the moment. Even on large, the left keeps popping out of my ear. I think I'll try the spinfits on them but been too lazy to find my spinfits somewhere in my drawer.


 
 I got some XL(?) or LL sony tips (theres a photo in the DITA-the Truth thread of the packaging) that were close in sound to the reference tips, they fit much better.
  
 I find that I have to slide the DITAs in, vertically down to get a good fit. Usually i push tips in straight, or from the back of the ear towards the front.


----------



## delrosa81

maricius said:


> I know you weren't asking me but Sony ZX1 (transport) -> PHA-2 (DAC section) -> Fiio E12 (amp)
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong!!
> 
> The PHA-2 is known for an excellent DAC section but a very lacking amp section hence the E12


 

 Yes yes you are absolutely spot on!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## PETEREK

seeteeyou said:


> Let's see, each cable should cost even more than the flagship Entreq Atlantis in the first place. Does it mean more money for portability but possibly inferior sound when compared to Atlantis?
> 
> And then anyone could easily claim 4N gold content without the burden of proof. Not to mention that 24K / 99.99% pure gold should be a notoriously soft and pliable metal
> 
> ...


 
 When you're that critical over the quality of the cables and interconnects you're using, you need to think about what the internals of the DACs, amps, sources, and headphones themselves are made of. If a signal is passing through nickel first, the rest of the chain's signal can't be any stronger than it was when it left that. That's why I think it's hilarious when people buy these expensive cables and interconnects. I make cables and interconnects myself and for other headfiers occasionally, but the primary objective when making the cable is increasing the portability/usability of their headphones. 
  
 Sorry about the small rant, but yes, marketing and truth are really very different. The point of the last paragraph was to say that a company can say their cable increases the audio quality, but it doesn't mean it's 100% true.
  
 I'll leave every other part of the signal talk for the sound science threads.


----------



## AnakChan

peterek said:


> When you're that critical over the quality of the cables and interconnects you're using, you need to think about what the internals of the DACs, amps, sources, and headphones themselves are made of. If a signal is passing through nickel first, the rest of the chain's signal can't be any stronger than it was when it left that. That's why I think it's hilarious when people buy these expensive cables and interconnects. I make cables and interconnects myself and for other headfiers occasionally, but the primary objective when making the cable is increasing the portability/usability of their headphones.
> 
> Sorry about the small rant, but yes, marketing and truth are really very different. The point of the last paragraph was to say that a company can say their cable increases the audio quality, but it doesn't mean it's 100% true.
> 
> I'll leave every other part of the signal talk for the sound science threads.


 
  
 I can't tell which way @seeteeyou is leaning towards w.r.t. my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But what you're quite right that components the way are relevant to ensure no bottle necks. Which is why I'm generally not so keen on expensive cables that are terminated with gold plated plugs.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Greed

anakchan said:


> I can't tell which way @seeteeyou is leaning towards w.r.t. my question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The purpose of gold-plated plugs aren't meant to improve sound quality, although some may argue that point. Any cable maker or plug manufacturer worth their salt are doing so for the simple reason of degradation prevention (erosion, tarnishing, etc.). As for the wire composition, that is what we fanatics like to debate, but yes you are correct gold is scientifically not as conductive, which may explain why it has sound characteristics of its own.


----------



## AnakChan

greed said:


> The purpose of gold-plated plugs aren't meant to improve sound quality, although some may argue that point. Any cable maker or plug manufacturer worth their salt are doing so for the simple reason of degradation prevention (erosion, tarnishing, etc.). As for the wire composition, that is what we fanatics like to debate, but yes you are correct gold is scientifically not as conductive, which may explain why it has sound characteristics of its own.


 
  
 Yes I know gold plated plugs are for durability however not the way it's marketed.
  
 My point being if we're going to have "high end" cables, I'd prefer if they're terminated with rhodium which to -me- sounds better (admittedly marginally but hey, if we're extravagant on cables, why saving at the plugs).


----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> The DITAs take a while to burn in/open up. I am looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> I found the reference tips great at first, but now find the large bore tips sound great, and the double flange.







anakchan said:


> I have to admit that I don't like the tips I'm using at the moment. Even on large, the left keeps popping out of my ear. I think I'll try the spinfits on them but been too lazy to find my spinfits somewhere in my drawer.







expatinjapan said:


> I got some XL(?) or LL sony tips (theres a photo in the DITA-the Truth thread of the packaging) that were close in sound to the reference tips, they fit much better.
> 
> I find that I have to slide the DITAs in, vertically down to get a good fit. Usually i push tips in straight, or from the back of the ear towards the front.




Please try Ortofon tips for your Dita , you will like it more


----------



## Greed

anakchan said:


> Yes I know gold plated plugs are for durability however not the way it's marketed.
> 
> My point being if we're going to have "high end" cables, I'd prefer if they're terminated with rhodium which to -me- sounds better (admittedly marginally but hey, if we're extravagant on cables, why saving at the plugs).


 
  
 Rhodium plating is even more durable than gold plating, which is why it was introduced. Again not for what it does to sound. I agree, rhodium is much more suitable for "high end" cables.


----------



## Dymloslouire

seeteeyou said:


> Speaking of ultimate, these guys reminded me the Gold Saint of the latest CG movie Saint Seiya: Legend of Sanctuary
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha, the prices must be crazy, i can't afford them lol.
I'm considering picking either silver dragon or twag/twau for my fitear.

Btw, speaking of ultimate..
You can go to jaben indonesia and ask them to try their most expensive cable.
The name's crystal cable diamond reference something something, if i remember correctly.
Damsge cost? About 3000usd.
Yes, it's that crazy. I think Sir Rudi have write his impression about that cable a few pages back. 

Yoho, and anakchan, i don't really understand that conducting thing (i'm an economic-finance student in my university, lol) but even my bad ears still can hear the difference between using crystal, and stock, and silver dragon one using jaben's demo of Jh5.

But still.. I think the price is crazy,, i can fly to US and back with that money..

And yes, if we are extravagant on our cables, why saving on plugs? Lol, this is the main reason why i'm looking for the ultimate plug to pair with my to-be custom cables.


----------



## Dymloslouire

greed said:


> Rhodium plating is even more durable than gold plating, which is why it was introduced. Again not for what it does to sound. I agree, rhodium is much more suitable for "high end" cables.




It is more durable, indeed.. But i have seen some rhodium plugs raped to the core when i can even see it's copper core..
I guess it is about our handling.. How matter the durable your jack are, if you are harassing it so much, it will break too,,


----------



## PETEREK

dymloslouire said:


> It is more durable, indeed.. But i have seen some rhodium plugs raped to the core when i can even see it's copper core..
> I guess it is about our handling.. How matter the durable your jack are, if you are harassing it so much, it will break too,,


 
 Some off brand companies will say their connectors are rhodium plated but they're really just nickel.


----------



## AnakChan

dymloslouire said:


> greed said:
> 
> 
> > Rhodium plating is even more durable than gold plating, which is why it was introduced. Again not for what it does to sound. I agree, rhodium is much more suitable for "high end" cables.
> ...


 
  
 OK so to dispense with the "concept" but with practical experience (mine at least) :-
  
 1) Rhodium sounds nicer than gold plating
 2) Although Rhodium is supposed to be more durable than gold plated, so far that's not been the case with both my Oyaide & ATL. Here's how my ATL looks like now :-
  

  
 (but hey, when it's plugged into my DAP or amp, at least the part sticking out looks nice and shiny )
  


rudi0504 said:


> Please try Ortofon tips for your Dita , you will like it more


 
  
 I just put some Spinfit tips on the Ditas and they stay in my ears well.


----------



## Dymloslouire

anakchan said:


> OK so to dispense with the "concept" but with practical experience (mine at least) :-
> 
> 1) Rhodium sounds nicer than gold plating
> 2) Although Rhodium is supposed to be more durable than gold plated, so far that's not been the case with both my Oyaide & ATL. Here's how my ATL looks like now :-
> ...



Oof, straight to the heart, i guess  (in my country, it's quite taboo for us to say anything negative to one brand frontally, i guess this is head-fi, after all.)
But yes, oyaide, acrolink, furutech, they are the brands i've tried, and all of those brands show the same symptoms just like your photo.


peterek said:


> Some off brand companies will say their connectors are rhodium plated but they're really just nickel.



Err, and think about it, would a company that sells its product for 10-30us$ Are still using nickel but advert it as rhodium? And to think of oyaide and moreover, furutech.. I guess not.


----------



## EveTan

greed said:


> Rhodium plating is even more durable than gold plating, which is why it was introduced. Again not for what it does to sound. I agree, rhodium is much more suitable for "high end" cables.


 
 Is Rhodium more durable? Mine chipped away pretty quickly.
  


anakchan said:


> OK so to dispense with the "concept" but with practical experience (mine at least) :-
> 
> 1) Rhodium sounds nicer than gold plating
> 2) Although Rhodium is supposed to be more durable than gold plated, so far that's not been the case with both my Oyaide & ATL. Here's how my ATL looks like now :-
> ...


 
 Aaaand that happened to me as well.


----------



## Greed

evetan said:


> Is Rhodium more durable? Mine chipped away pretty quickly.
> 
> Aaaand that happened to me as well.


 
  


anakchan said:


> OK so to dispense with the "concept" but with practical experience (mine at least) :-
> 
> 1) Rhodium sounds nicer than gold plating
> 2) Although Rhodium is supposed to be more durable than gold plated, so far that's not been the case with both my Oyaide & ATL. Here's how my ATL looks like now :-
> ...


 
  
 This is part of the reason why I didn't want to use the word, durability because it really is the wrong word to use here. As I said before rhodium has better resistances to degradation such as oxidation, tarnishing, and erosion. Like gold, it is MUCH better than silver, nickel, and especially brass. In regards to durability as a whole, well that depends on a few factors.
  
 1) The quality and strength of the actual coating (plating). Some plugs have better quality plating than others, don't ask me which plugs because I've used only a handful. 
 2) The quality of your individual jacks. Some jacks are spec'd tighter than others, meaning that they are made to fit more snug (secure). There is also the question of whether or not the jack is all metal, plastic, etc. These factors coupled together could scrap the jack each time you plug and unplug your jack. Over time, sometimes very quickly, the jack's plating starts to come off. You understand where I'm going with this...
  
 In terms of sound difference, I won't get into that. But I just want to say this: those of you that are not aware, the pictures like the one Anak posted.. should have very little to no effect on the sound quality of that particular jack. As some of you have mentioned, some of these rhodium plated jacks have been somewhat fragile, well.. as long as the contact points are not effected there should be very little problem if at all. If you don't know what I mean by contact points, well look at the picture. The contact points are the two blue lines. That is the ONLY place that the plug and the headphone jack make contact. The rest of the plug is just the design.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

rudi0504 said:


> Please try Ortofon tips for your Dita , you will like it more


 where is a good place to buy them? I couldnt see them on amazon japan.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

expatinjapan said:


> where is a good place to buy them? I couldnt see them on amazon japan.


 

 e-earphone has them in the shop.... it is where i bought them


----------



## ExpatinJapan

cosmicholyghost said:


> e-earphone has them in the shop.... it is where i bought them


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Arty McGhee

todays rig
 am i in the wrong place
 i thought this was a pictures thread


----------



## Krutsch

arty mcghee said:


> todays rig
> am i in the wrong place
> i thought this was a pictures thread


 
  
 No, you are correct... this is suppose to be a photos thread.  Do tell about that helmet, however,  Are there buttons there?   Sweet!


----------



## Arty McGhee

krutsch said:


> No, you are correct... this is suppose to be a photos thread.  Do tell about that helmet, however,  Are there buttons there?   Sweet!


 
 its bluetooth
 added the E6 for a little boost
 and replaced the speakers with some razor clipons i had
 sounds pretty good


----------



## FiJAAS

melro said:


> iPod Classic > iBasso CB07 LOD > RSA P-51 Mustang > Sennheiser IE80




How do you like the iBasso CB07? Im thinking about purchasing it but dont knownif I should get that of the Fiio L9.


----------



## AnakChan

Interestingly with the Ditas I prefer it's pairing with the HM-901 than the AK240. Totally it balances more easily to my sonic preferences & gives the whole presentation space to breath, taking a slightly more laid back pace.

 I find the Dita & AK240 more upfront in the mids & somewhat more aggressive.


----------



## melro

fijaas said:


> How do you like the iBasso CB07? Im thinking about purchasing it but dont knownif I should get that of the Fiio L9.


 
 I like the quality of the components used in the CB07, much better than the FiiO L9. As for the sound, I sincerely do not feel any difference between this type of cable.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


> Interestingly with the Ditas I prefer it's pairing with the HM-901 than the AK240. Totally it balances more easily to my sonic preferences & gives the whole presentation space to breath, taking a slightly more laid back pace.
> 
> I find the Dita & AK240 more upfront in the mids & somewhat more aggressive.


 
 What tips are you using? How much use/hours has your DITA had?


----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> What tips are you using? How much use/hours has your DITA had?




Look like my Ortofon large tips


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Interestingly with the Ditas I prefer it's pairing with the HM-901 than the AK240. Totally it balances more easily to my sonic preferences & gives the whole presentation space to breath, taking a slightly more laid back pace.
> 
> 
> I find the Dita & AK240 more upfront in the mids & somewhat more aggressive.




Thank you Sean for your help 
At the end I keep DITA Gold with TRRS plug prototype 
DITA gold TRRS pair with AK 240 SQ excellent to my ears , and it is better than pair with a JH Roxanne 
I don't have HM 901 can say anything 

IMO


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Sean for your help
> At the end I keep DITA Gold with TRRS plug prototype
> DITA gold TRRS pair with AK 240 SQ excellent to my ears , *and it is better than pair with a JH Roxanne*
> I don't have HM 901 can say anything
> ...


 
  
 Dita must be proud especially considering this is just a balanced + upgraded cable version and not a completely different earphone.


----------



## FiJAAS

melro said:


> I like the quality of the components used in the CB07, much better than the FiiO L9. As for the sound, I sincerely do not feel any difference between this type of cable.




So sonically there is no sound difference between the two? Wow.


----------



## Mimouille

Leaving for 10 days...all the audiophile sound I need in the palm of my hand...


----------



## nazrin313

mimouille said:


> Leaving for 10 days...all the audiophile sound I need in the palm of my hand...


 
 TERA STEALTH!!! Always intrigued by the tera even with all its inadequacies


----------



## H20Fidelity

nazrin313 said:


> TERA STEALTH!!! Always intrigued by the tera even with all its inadequacies




He takes that so no-one will mug him. Who wants a black matchbox, a piece of white fishing line attached to some hearing aids.


----------



## nazrin313

h20fidelity said:


> He takes that so no-one will mug him. Who wants a black matchbox, a piece of white fishing line attached to some hearing aids.




Lol owh man dat made my day...


----------



## whoever

mimouille said:


> Leaving for 10 days...all the audiophile sound I need in the palm of my hand...




mimouille, whenever you come to back to France, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaase let me try your tera! 
I'll pay a bunch of escargots!


----------



## Mimouille

I am going to France right now but for business and will be ultra busy, so there is little chance I will have time. Besides, if your iems are low impedance, results are unpredictable.


----------



## flaco

mimouille said:


> I am going to France right now but for business and will be ultra busy, so there is little chance I will have time. Besides, if your iems are low impedance, results are unpredictable.


 
  
 Mim, which cable are you using ? I thought the non OM connectors aren't supposed to work ? 
  
 regards, 
  
 Mark


----------



## clubberkamar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


anakchan said:


> Interestingly with the Ditas I prefer it's pairing with the HM-901 than the AK240. Totally it balances more easily to my sonic preferences & gives the whole presentation space to breath, taking a slightly more laid back pace.
> 
> I find the Dita & AK240 more upfront in the mids & somewhat more aggressive.





  
 those DITAs keep looking more and more appealing

 A Dita von Teese DITA ad would be interesting i think


----------



## Mimouille

flaco said:


> Mim, which cable are you using ? I thought the non OM connectors aren't supposed to work ?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mark


Whiplash Twau. These are the new SE5 so all connectors work.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

Its a work in progress, but it serves my purpose.  Wanna chargeable LOD while in use, then it'll be perfect.

  
 Maybe the LOD be a DIY with some help?


----------



## zeppu08

mimouille said:


> Whiplash Twau. These are the new SE5 so all connectors work.




How does thr Twau improve the SE5?


----------



## nazrin313

bl33dnears said:


> Its a work in progress, but it serves my purpose.  Wanna chargeable LOD while in use, then it'll be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the LOD be a DIY with some help?




What does the sprocket do to the sound signature? Hihi


----------



## indieman

dymloslouire said:


> How matter the durable your jack are, if you are harassing it so much, it will break too,,


 
  
 I'm gonna make this my sig lol


----------



## Hapster




----------



## AnakChan

Something new to test, the CLAP :-


----------



## audionewbi

^lucky.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 





anakchan said:


> Something new to test, the CLAP :-


 
  
 Have you tried the RSA Lightning?  I would love a shootout between these 2 little amps...


----------



## AnakChan

buttuglyjeff said:


> Have you tried the RSA Lightning?  I would love a shootout between these 2 little amps...


Isn't that a balanced only amp? I don't have that unfortunately.


----------



## Anthony1

anakchan said:


> Something new to test, the CLAP :-


 
 Ive heard once you "test" the CLAP you never get rid of it


----------



## Mimouille

zeppu08 said:


> How does thr Twau improve the SE5?


makes it prettier.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Something new to test, the CLAP :-


You have the clap?..I told you to be careful.


----------



## Mimouille

anthony1 said:


> Ive heard once you "test" the CLAP you never get rid of it


Damn you beat me to it.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

anakchan said:


> Something new to test, the CLAP :-


 
 Who gave you the clap? Is it yours to keep?


----------



## Mimouille

expatinjapan said:


> Who gave you the clap? Is it yours to keep?


and 3...anyone else


----------



## rudi0504

Final Audio Desgn LAB 1 best set Up :

Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition 
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01
Iems : FAD LAB 1

Sound quality : excelent SQ for mid Lover


----------



## kh600rr

mimouille said:


> and 3...anyone else



I've never had the Clap, but I'm willing to try it!!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


> and 3...anyone else


 
  
 If the CLAP sounds muddy, just take a shot of penicillin.  That should clear it up....


----------



## AnakChan

So now you juveniles have gotten it out of your system happy to get back on topic?


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Final Audio Desgn LAB 1 best set Up :
> 
> Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition
> Amp : Ko Jo KM 01
> ...



Very Nice Sir..


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> Very Nice Sir..




Thank you 
FAD LAB 1 direct is Warm sounding iem With excellent mid 
Pair With This set Up , FAD LAB 1 SQ is better In clarity and separation and better bass quality , The midrange has better pronounce too 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Something new to test, the CLAP :-




Congrats Sean fit Your New CL Picollo 
How is The SQ compare to Duet ?
Is Picollo has better clarity ?


----------



## rudi0504

Today i have done The comparison between Westone UM 30 pro vs UM 50 pro

Source : AK 240
Music file : WAV and DSD
Iems : westone UM 30 pro and UM 50 pro

High :
UM 50 pro : has better clarity , detail abd extended High

Mid :
UM 30 pro : is sweeter than UM 50 pro , but UM 50 pro has Clearer mid

Bass :
UM 50 pro : has better bass detail and better bass impact and cleaner than UM 30 pro

Separation :
UM 50 pro : has better music separation

Soundstage :
UM 50 pro : has more 3 D presentation

Overall :
UM 50 pro has better balance sound
UM 30 pro has better midrange

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

I have compared these two Westone vs DITA truth Gold edition with TRRS balance plug , the result : DITA truth win in term of detail , clarity , separation , very clean back ground , very clear mid and very clean and clear bass > Westone um 50 pro > Westone um 30 pro .IMO


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

nazrin313 said:


> What does the sprocket do to the sound signature? Hihi


 

 Not much, but it does keep the thugs at bay. Its a tough world we live in.


----------



## hemtmaker

Ak240 + silver dragon v1 balanced + Shure 846


----------



## indieman

hapster said:


>


 
  
 Love you so much for making that


----------



## nazrin313

bl33dnears said:


> Not much, but it does keep the thugs at bay. Its a tough world we live in.




Hahahha soooo true


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Ipod touch whatever latest version + c435 on stock cable
SQ doesnt mean much when u r on your last dying breath trying to stay on the treadmill...lol


----------



## rudi0504

After waiting For 6 Month , yeterday i decided to buy Shure SE 846

The reason For waiting from First Batch hast a Lot problem With chanel imbalance
The latest Batch is better now

I want Share Out The box pictures

Impression i Will post later on After Burn In :


----------



## Mimouille

Nice Rudi, very interested in your feedback on Shure SE846.


----------



## LFC_SL

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting For 6 Month , yeterday i decided to buy Shure SE 846
> 
> The reason For waiting from First Batch hast a Lot problem With chanel imbalance
> The latest Batch is better now
> ...



Thought you already prefer Roxanne and Dita so why buy??

You need to change tips now that you have your photos! The stock grey flex tips sound horrible imo. The other stock tips sound fine though Westone star tip still better imo


----------



## lin0003

mimouille said:


> Nice Rudi, very interested in your feedback on Shure SE846.


 
 +1


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> Thought you already prefer Roxanne and Dita so why buy??
> 
> You need to change tips now that you have your photos! The stock grey flex tips sound horrible imo. The other stock tips sound fine though Westone star tip still better imo




You are right best SQ With Westone star tips 

I just sold My JH Roxanne universal , because My JH Roxanne Custome Will arriving in 2 weeks Time .

Yes you are right Westone star tips has The best SQ For SE 846 

For all rounder i like DITA Gold With TRRS plug pair With AK 240 

JH Roxanne is source revealing , if Your Soource are bad , The SQ come out from JH Roxanns also bad


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Nice Rudi, very interested in your feedback on Shure SE846.







lin0003 said:


> +1




Hi Michael and Lin 

Pair With AK 240 :
Out The box Shure SE 846 sound very Good , With strong midrange and very Good bass detail and has very Good bass impact 
To my taste Shure SE 846 as Warm sounding iem .

SE 846 best performance if i pair With external Amps 
Like With : 
Ko Jo km 01 Brass Edition
Fostex HP V1

With Amps Shure SE 846 SQ improve significant , has better clarity , better pronounce 
Midrange Become more presentation , bass going deeper .
I like to use With Amps 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

Comparison between jh Roxanne and SE 846 :

SE 846 is as Warm sounding iem For my taste

Source : AK 240
Iem : Shure SE 846
Jh Roxanne With bass setting at 9 O clock = Zero DB

High :
Jh Roxanne : more extended High than SE 846
SE 846 : High is on The right track

Mid :
Jh Roxanne : has better clarity , but not as sweet as SE 846
SE 846 : mid is The strong Point very sweet ,but less clarity compare to JH Roxanne

Bass :
Jh Roxanne : bass is not so Clear as SE 846 , but more bass volume
SE 846 : is very Good In detail and better bass presentation

Separation :
Jh Roxanne : has better music separation
SE 846 : Slightly behind jh Roxanne

Soundstage :
Jh Roxanne : has wider and deeper soundstage like big concert hall
SE 846 : less Wide abd Deep like In small concert hall

Overall :
Jh Roxanne : is source revealing
SE 846 : is more Easy to Enjoy

These Two as direct use from Ipod , AK 100,120 abd 240 , HDP R10
Sound quality very Good , to My taste as Warm sounding iems
Best dap For these Two iems is : AK 240

I prefer use With external amp like :
Ko Jo km 01
Fostex HP V1
Can improve their potential character , High more presence , mid has better pronounce
Bass has better definition and improve The clarity as well , sound is Fuller now

IMO


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Comparison between jh Roxanne and SE 846 :
> 
> SE 846 is as Warm sounding iem For my taste
> 
> ...




How do you like your new Fostex HP V1? Do you find it on par with your Wagnus?


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> How do you like your new Fostex HP V1? Do you find it on par with your Wagnus?




Fostex HP V 1 is not at the level from Wagnus Epsilon S 

I like Fostex HP V1 because of the tube sound midrange and I 
Ike the clarity and detail as well 
Note : has slightly hiss on BA driver like on my Shure se 846
 But not as loud like my ALO Rx 3 B or My Theorem 

I hope next week I can get my new Wagnus Epsilon S plus the new tube pre amp Valvora 
And for sensitive iems Pad Evoluzione . 
These are my secret weapon directly from Wagnus


----------



## kh600rr

Lol..


----------



## lin0003

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Michael and Lin
> 
> Pair With AK 240 :
> Out The box Shure SE 846 sound very Good , With strong midrange and very Good bass detail and has very Good bass impact
> ...


 
 Thanks, I have to get a chance to listen to one sometime.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> He takes that so no-one will mug him. Who wants a black matchbox, a piece of white fishing line attached to some hearing aids.


You'd be surprised man when I worked in the projects people would steal a used napkin


----------



## hemtmaker

With a good silver balanced cable, i bet the Shure846 can give the Roxanne a good run for the money.



rudi0504 said:


> Comparison between jh Roxanne and SE 846 :
> 
> SE 846 is as Warm sounding iem For my taste
> 
> ...


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> Thanks, I have to get a chance to listen to one sometime.




You are welcome Lin 
Shure se 846 is easy to pair with any daps and it is better plus an amp


----------



## rudi0504

LCD XC best portable synergy set up

Source : AK 240
Amp : Fostex HP V1 tube hybrid
Cable : Crystal Cable DreamLine Mini to mini
Headphone : LCD XC

My impression :
High : silky smooth extended high with very good in detail and presentation
Mid : very sweet and neutral sounding midrange , no sibilance at all male and female voices
Bass : very good in detail and very clean bass , impact is good like tube amp , not so deep but
On the right portion no more no less
Separation : very good music separation
Soundstage : wide with very good depth too

Overall :
Very clean and very good clarity and very smooth sounding music .audiophile sound quality
I can hear for longer hours never get fatigue to my ears
One of the best synergy from my portable collection to drive my LCD XC

Best music for this set up : 
Like jazz at the pawn shops 
Audiophile jazz recording 
Opus recording 
Vibraphone sound so real and natural on my LCD XC tiiiiinnng so clean hahaha 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

For traveler who need audiophile clean set up

Source : AK 240
Iem : DITA Gold with TRRS plug prototype world 1st Edition

Note :
DITA gold or black with TRRS plug will be launching soon

Sound quality :
So far for me is the best iem pair with AK 240 .
No need to carry my amp , my dac / amp
No need to mod AK 240 sound quality is already excellent
Like DITA born for AK 240
If you like so kind sound quality from Stax like sr 007 mk 2 and sr 009
You will like and like this combo

IMO


----------



## BaTou069

You should get a new cable for the se846, also I didn't hear any change after burn in with these, just the same nice sound always and forever


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

ipod touch >CCK >  Firestone Green Key usb isolator > cheapo microusb cable > Chord Hugo > Uber > 1plus2
  
 Pardons for the horrendous photo


----------



## rudi0504

batou069 said:


> You should get a new cable for the se846, also I didn't hear any change after burn in with these, just the same nice sound always and forever



Any recomandation please


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> ipod touch >CCK >  Firestone Green Key usb isolator > cheapo microusb cable > Chord Hugo > Uber > 1plus2
> 
> Pardons for the horrendous photo




Wow looks great George 
You prefer use usb connection than coax for your set up ?


----------



## cruzmiguel




----------



## BaTou069

rudi0504 said:


> Any recomandation please


 
 I got a silver one from ted (http://headphonelounge.com/) and am more then happy


----------



## yugopotamia

hi rudi, how do you compare Calyx M vs AK240 vs Altmann Terra...
  
 how long the battery on Calyx M stands?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Wow looks great George
> You prefer use usb connection than coax for your set up ?




Thanks, Rudi
My hands are not steady hence my photos are usually bad..
Based on last nite comparison before bed, i am prefering the usb connection more than coax (lod from HM-901) because notes are more refined and controlled,whereas coaxial has a more upfront and aggressive presentation that squeezes out crazy detail. Comparisons only done based on 2-3 jazz tracks last nite. Will do more when time allows...

So far, my order of preference:

1. Sd usb + usb isolator
2. Hd usb
3. Coaxial (i only have hm-901 left as my dx50 mod and x3 mod are both sold to colleagues cheap)
4. Sd usb

(not yet heard toslink)

My prefernce is based on portable transports. The preference may change if using desktop grade transports


----------



## indieman

cosmicholyghost said:


> ipod touch >CCK >  Firestone Green Key usb isolator >


 
  
 What is this firestone green key?


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> hi rudi, how do you compare Calyx M vs AK240 vs Altmann Terra...
> 
> how long the battery on Calyx M stands?




Calyx M battery last about 3 to max 4 hours 

I don't have Altman Tera 
Form my memory is sweet sounding dap , everything you put music there to Altman Tera sound sweet 

Calyx M 
SQ almost like Altman Tera ,with better clarity and detail and separation , Better bass impact , has bigger power too

Ak 240 
Win in term of detail , clarity , and better music separation , 3 D soundstage , overall Better presentation , need pair with iem like DITA truth than you will love it 
If has more power like calyx M and better bass impact , would be more perfect 
At the moment is my best dap 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

batou069 said:


> I got a silver one from ted (http://headphonelounge.com/) and am more then happy




Thank you BaTou069 
I will looking at your recommendation 
My friend bought from Fujiya Avic japan sound improvement very good


----------



## BucketInABucket

I'm thinking of upgrading my DX50. I need a good DAC to go with my current amp in it but the amp isn't such a big deal unless it can surpass the 627 MICRO in terms of both power and SQ in which case I'll sell the amp and just use the DAP. Power really is important as I want to use it with orthos (I'm in a unique situation where a desktop amp is highly impractical for me). Form factor is also fairly important unless, again, it can surpass the amp, in which case I'm fine with a single brick like the HM-901. USB DAC functionality is also high on the list of nice things to have as I can then use it with my laptop without having to get another DAC and a reasonably long battery life is also preferable. Suggestions?
  
 EDIT: Price range should be fairly flexible but I don't want something stupidly expensive like the AK-240.


----------



## whoever

Sony zx1 : thin as hell...portable as hell. ...good price in the classifieds. ...great unamped sound


----------



## BucketInABucket

How's the DAC section though? I already know the amp section is poor in terms of power.
  
 EDIT: It means I'm definitely amping it if I end up buying the ZX1.


----------



## hemtmaker

How about ak240? IMO it sounds better than ak120 amped with sr71B.


----------



## BucketInABucket

bucketinabucket said:


> EDIT: Price range should be fairly flexible but I don't want something stupidly expensive like the AK-240.


----------



## Hapster

kh600rr said:


> I've never had the Clap, but I'm willing to try it!!




[VIDEO]https://youtube.com/watch?v=8bw2X1oq_js[/VIDEO]


----------



## hemtmaker

Oops... missed your post earlier. However AK120 titan + SR71B + good interconnect cable is already close to the price of an AK240.


----------



## ahmadmfz

DX50 currently has issues with the DAC. Something about the drivers. A total no go with Mac if you use one. Otherwise the player with latest software sounds really good. The fiio X3 and X5 are notable DAPs that you should look into also.


----------



## Advert

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my DX50. I need a good DAC to go with my current amp in it but the amp isn't such a big deal unless it can surpass the 627 MICRO in terms of both power and SQ in which case I'll sell the amp and just use the DAP. Power really is important as I want to use it with orthos (I'm in a unique situation where a desktop amp is highly impractical for me). Form factor is also fairly important unless, again, it can surpass the amp, in which case I'm fine with a single brick like the HM-901. USB DAC functionality is also high on the list of nice things to have as I can then use it with my laptop without having to get another DAC and a reasonably long battery life is also preferable. Suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: Price range should be fairly flexible but I don't want something stupidly expensive like the AK-240.




Calyx M
Good power, good dual dac...

Beautiful design


----------



## rudi0504

My new Wagnus S + Wagnus tube pre amp Valvola + PAD Evoluzione + AK 240 = my best set up for iems and custom iems

Never sound my iems and custom iems sound like today before 

SQ : is excellent in term of clarity , detail , sweet and natural mid , very good bass impact and fast bass speed , very big soundstage 
 Has fuller sound 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

advert said:


> Calyx M
> Good power, good dual dac...
> 
> Beautiful design




I am agree with you Ostin 
Minus only the battery life and has only HP out 
IMO


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> Calyx M battery last about 3 to max 4 hours
> 
> I don't have Altman Tera
> Form my memory is sweet sounding dap , everything you put music there to Altman Tera sound sweet
> ...


 
  
  
 I really really really like Calyx M sound. the battery life makes me think twice about buying it. because i go out all day and hear portable setup the most.
  


rudi0504 said:


> My new Wagnus S + Wagnus tube pre amp Valvola + PAD Evoluzione + AK 240 = my best set up for iems and custom iems
> 
> Never sound my iems and custom iems sound like today before
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 what's that beautiful CIEM of yours?


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> I really really really like Calyx M sound. the battery life makes me think twice about buying it. because i go out all day and hear portable setup the most.
> 
> 
> 
> what's that beautiful CIEM of yours?




This is one of my favorite ciems UM Miracle


----------



## Occy

Finally I have something worthy of posting in this thread!

 I've stepped up from [Android] -> [Poweramp] -> [RE0/RE-400] to this:

 [iBasso DX90] -> [DIY SE->Balanced Interconnect] - [Ray Samuels Intruder DAC/Amp] -> [DIY Balanced Noble Cable] -> ["Wizard" edition Noble Kaiser 10]


  

  

  
 Beyond epic!


----------



## kh600rr

Dude,My K-10's Come TODAY!!!!


----------



## Occy

Congrats!! Mine were an agonizing 3.5 month wait (my impressions needed to be redone) but they were well worth it. You'll love them I'm sure!


----------



## awry

occy said:


> Finally I have something worthy of posting in this thread!
> 
> I've stepped up from [Android] -> [Poweramp] -> [RE0/RE-400] to this:
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet rig man. Very nice and tidy.


----------



## whoever

rudi0504 said:


> My new Wagnus S + Wagnus tube pre amp Valvola + PAD Evoluzione + AK 240 = my best set up for iems and custom iems
> 
> Never sound my iems and custom iems sound like today before
> 
> ...


 
 Rudi, 
 i've been a long observer of your rigs, very impressed so far, but wonder about one thing:
  
 how on earth can you/one call this "portable"? No harm intended, just asking about the sens of this thread….
  
 best regards


----------



## awry

whoever said:


> Rudi,
> i've been a long observer of your rigs, very impressed so far, but wonder about one thing:
> 
> how on earth can you/one call this "portable"? No harm intended, just asking about the sens of this thread….
> ...


 
 He has very big pockets.


----------



## esmBOS

awry said:


> He has very big pockets.


 
 And they are DEEEEEP too!


----------



## Arty McGhee

awry said:


> Sweet rig man. Very nice and tidy.


 
 +1


----------



## Soul_Est

whoever said:


> </snip>
> how on earth can you/one call this "portable"? No harm intended, just asking about the sens of this thread….
> 
> best regards


 

 I ask myself that almost every time I check the thread after receiving a notification of a new post. It definitely happens when I see some of the ones for powering IEMs of both kinds. That said, I do love awry's simple transportable build.


----------



## maricius

I'm hoping to see quite a number of iFi micro iDSDs on this thread beginning in a couple or so weeks from now. I'm one of those who wouldn't mind bringing a stack or a pile of bricks with me and I really think the current bricks have a new competitor.


----------



## kh600rr

Noble K-10's arrived today...


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> Noble K-10's arrived today...




Congrats for your Noble K 10
I like your color purple K 10 
How Is K 10 pair with K 10 sound quality ?
Mr Haru San from Wagnus like very much Noble K 10 
Please try Wagnus after market cable and Wagnus amps 
You will love more your K 10


----------



## rudi0504

occy said:


> Finally I have something worthy of posting in this thread!
> 
> 
> I've stepped up from [Android] -> [Poweramp] -> [RE0/RE-400] to this:
> ...




Congrats for your new Noble K10
Please share your impression 
Is warm / dark or bright and detail sounding iems ?


----------



## rudi0504

soul_est said:


> I ask myself that almost every time I check the thread after receiving a notification of a new post. It definitely happens when I see some of the ones for powering IEMs of both kinds. That said, I do love awry's simple transportable build.







esmbos said:


> And they are DEEEEEP too!







awry said:


> He has very big pockets.







whoever said:


> Rudi,
> i've been a long observer of your rigs, very impressed so far, but wonder about one thing:
> 
> how on earth can you/one call this "portable"? No harm intended, just asking about the sens of this thread….
> ...




Hi all 
Thank you for your wishes and warning 
Audio is my pure hobby , I like to collect portable audio gear 
Please don't follow my very bad habit like to collect new audio gear 
The funny thing from portable audio , you can do puzzle from A pair with B,C D 
Which combo are sound excellent?


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your Noble K 10
> I like your color purple K 10
> How Is K 10 pair with K 10 sound quality ?
> Mr Haru San from Wagnus like very much Noble K 10
> ...




Only had them about 30 minutes, so far I am very happy. The fit and isolation are perfect. Compared to my IE-800, the K-10's have much better low-mid bass. Greater separation and clarity. I'm using after market TRRS cable from http://headphonelounge.com/company/. Also have Whiplash TWAu, but that is in Florida, and I am in Texas, so must wait a bit to try .


----------



## zeppu08

occy said:


> Finally I have something worthy of posting in this thread!
> 
> 
> I've stepped up from [Android] -> [Poweramp] -> [RE0/RE-400] to this:
> ...




What improvements does the intruder give to the dx90? Im looking for a portable amp as well.. Very nice rig btw!



kh600rr said:


> Noble K-10's arrived today...




What cables are those? Looks really good!


----------



## kh600rr

The cable is silver Litz, head on over to the http://headphonelounge.com/company/ he's got them there , great price, great quality


----------



## jackskelly

Amazing thread; I've invested instead in the complete opposite of a portable audio set-up until now, but I'm becoming interested in putting together a great portable rig. It would just have so much more versatility. So many great headphones on this thread.


----------



## BucketInABucket

hemtmaker said:


> Oops... missed your post earlier. However AK120 titan + SR71B + good interconnect cable is already close to the price of an AK240.


 


ahmadmfz said:


> DX50 currently has issues with the DAC. Something about the drivers. A total no go with Mac if you use one. Otherwise the player with latest software sounds really good. The fiio X3 and X5 are notable DAPs that you should look into also.


 
 I'm looking for an upgrade for the DX50 as I already have it. A balanced amp was an option but I need a fully balanced setup before it will be really worth it which means more $ so I stopped considering it. I also already have a really good amp (the 627 MICRO) and a good interconnect (Mundorf interconnect) so all I need is an upgrade to the source.
  
 EDIT: I've tried the FiiO X5 actually, it's really not bad for the price but isn't that much better than the DX50 is. The X3 I felt was a downgrade from the DX50. I've also tried the DX90 and I found it to be a bit too bright for my tastes.
   
 Quote:


advert said:


> Calyx M
> Good power, good dual dac...
> 
> Beautiful design


 
 Imo, 70mW per channel isn't really enough to power orthos properly. The MICRO is rated for 500mW per channel according to Caesar which is a huge difference and I still feel like it barely manages to do the job. The Calyx M also doesn't have a LO which means I can't even use it with my current amp which is unfortunate.


----------



## theBigStick

AK120 -> SR 71a -> ER 4s


----------



## Hapster

thebigstick said:


> AK120 -> SR 71a -> ER 4s




When I see this, I just get massively confused. You buy an Ak120 but then get an external amp for it? That's like buying a ferrari for its headlights. Secondly, why would you need another amp, I mean, they're just iems. I'm sure the ak120 can power em. I'm surprised you spent so much more on the source too, rather than the actual IEMs. And lastly, correct me if I'm wrong, but is that just memory foam with a hole poked through it on the tips? After all that money, comply are too expensive XD. 

Sorry if this sounds mean by the way, I'd love to hear explanations/corrections.


----------



## kh600rr

hapster said:


> Must...resist...criticising...




Looks like a nice rig to me,bet it sounds great


----------



## Hapster

kh600rr said:


> Looks like a nice rig to me,bet it sounds great




I elaborated. I have no doubt as well.


----------



## theBigStick

hapster said:


> When I see this, I just get massively confused. You buy an Ak120 but then get an external amp for it? That's like buying a ferrari for its headlights. Secondly, why would you need another amp, I mean, they're just iems. I'm sure the ak120 can power em. I'm surprised you spent so much more on the source too, rather than the actual IEMs. And lastly, correct me if I'm wrong, but is that just memory foam with a hole poked through it on the tips? After all that money, comply are too expensive XD.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds mean by the way, I'd love to hear explanations/corrections.


 
 You've got to buy something first. I picked up the amp on sale and got the dap second hand for cheap; comparable in price to CLAS -> Duet and sounds much better to my ears. Hard to beat for the price. Next up will be either lcd-xcs or Ultrasone Ed5s and my rig will be complete.
 The foam tips are the ones that come with the earphones, much better isolation than Comply.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

er4s performs best with an added portable amp....


----------



## hemtmaker

IMO, Ak120 sounds much fuller when amped too.


----------



## delrosa81

My Updated Rig. So far I am happy with how it sounds and looks


----------



## M3NTAL

Is that a lock screen on the ZX-1?  That is pretty nifty looking!  What headphones are at the end of that setup though?


----------



## delrosa81

m3ntal said:


> Is that a lock screen on the ZX-1?  That is pretty nifty looking!  What headphones are at the end of that setup though?




Thanks, yes it's a lock screen on the ZX-1 

The earphones are Shure SE535LTD.


----------



## xplosive




----------



## rudi0504

hapster said:


> When I see this, I just get massively confused. You buy an Ak120 but then get an external amp for it? That's like buying a ferrari for its headlights. Secondly, why would you need another amp, I mean, they're just iems. I'm sure the ak120 can power em. I'm surprised you spent so much more on the source too, rather than the actual IEMs. And lastly, correct me if I'm wrong, but is that just memory foam with a hole poked through it on the tips? After all that money, comply are too expensive XD.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds mean by the way, I'd love to hear explanations/corrections.




May i answer This Question. 
Er 4 S is hard to drive iem , thats why he need external amp to get ER 4 S better sound quality compare direct AK 120 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

delrosa81 said:


> My Updated Rig. So far I am happy with how it sounds and looks




Look Cool 
Sony pha 2 Line out is very Good


----------



## maricius

Rudi, 
  
 Have you heard about/seen the soon-to-be-released iFi Audio micro iDSD? Will you also be acquiring it?


----------



## Advert

rudi0504 said:


> May i answer This Question.
> Er 4 S is hard to drive iem , thats why he need external amp to get ER 4 S better sound quality compare direct AK 120
> IMO




Om Rudi

You should check the newest update FW for calyx M
Hehehheehe

Price is good, sound quality good, build quality is good, power is good!
Good looking 

Few days ago i brought calyx and i am happy with the FW update
It drive all my ciems well, drive piano forte xg well, drive all my ortho full size headphones well...


----------



## Whippler

delrosa81 said:


> Thanks, yes it's a lock screen on the ZX-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How does the se535 sound straight out of the zx1 ?


----------



## fiascogarcia

thebigstick said:


> AK120 -> SR 71a -> ER 4s


 
  
 I have a Pure II, which I absolutely love, but I will still never sell my SR-71A!


----------



## rudi0504

maricius said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Have you heard about/seen the soon-to-be-released iFi Audio micro iDSD? Will you also be acquiring it?




Hi maricius
No i havent heard IFI micro iDSD
No i Dont have plan now


----------



## rudi0504

advert said:


> Om Rudi
> 
> You should check the newest update FW for calyx M
> Hehehheehe
> ...




Yes i Know Ostin 
Calyx M is very Good dap 
I hate The battery Life around 4 Hours Max 
And has Only HO , not Line out , not optical and no coax
How long The battery Life can improve now ?


----------



## DucatiMatt




----------



## JoeDoe

ducatimatt said:


>


 
 That thurr shore is purdy!


----------



## delrosa81

rudi0504 said:


> Look Cool
> Sony pha 2 Line out is very Good


 
 Thanks ! Yes I agree, I love the line out from the PHA 2!
  


whippler said:


> How does the se535 sound straight out of the zx1 ?


 
 I would say it sounds pretty good if just using an IEM like the SE535 but the music sounds very relaxed, even when using the PHA-2, the music also sounds relaxed. I feel the tune of the ZX-1 is to have free flow of sound and not push it, if you know what I mean. That is why I stack another Fiio E12 for the powerful push for more powerful sound.
  
 Se535 is a good match with the ZX-1 alone, thats my opinion.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

AK120 Titan >> Whiplash 8-wire hybrid IC >> JCmoy >> Phonak PFE-232


----------



## theBigStick

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK120 Titan >> Whiplash 8-wire hybrid IC >> JCmoy >> Phonak PFE-232


 
 Nice!


----------



## delrosa81

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK120 Titan >> Whiplash 8-wire hybrid IC >> JCmoy >> Phonak PFE-232


 

 Great looking rig you have there! Im sure it sounds good as well looking at the stack you have


----------



## sp3llv3xit

delrosa81 said:


> Great looking rig you have there! Im sure it sounds good as well looking at the stack you have





It does. I am amazed by how balanced and engaging the Phonak PFE-232 sounds.


----------



## delrosa81

sp3llv3xit said:


> It does. I am amazed by how balanced and engaging the Phonak PFE-232 sounds.


 

 Wow, its really very tempting to get one as well, there are so many things to get, like the upcoming Dita Gold, your Phonak, other amps/dacs/daps I wanna buy and try out. The only thing that is insufficient is $$$$$ lol!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

delrosa81 said:


> Wow, its really very tempting to get one as well, there are so many things to get, like the upcoming Dita Gold, your Phonak, other amps/dacs/daps I wanna buy and try out. The only thing that is insufficient is $$$$$ lol!




Save for King Rudi and perhaps a handful of audio royalty, don't we all suffer from the same limitations?


----------



## delrosa81

sp3llv3xit said:


> Save for King Rudi and perhaps a handful of audio royalty, don't we all suffer from the same limitations?


 

 Yes we all do suffer from the same limitations but then again, that is the fun part, the part which keeps most if not all having the passion to pursue and appreciate the journey in our quest for the perfect sound we are looking for.


----------



## Advert

rudi0504 said:


> Yes i Know Ostin
> Calyx M is very Good dap
> I hate The battery Life around 4 Hours Max
> And has Only HO , not Line out , not optical and no coax
> How long The battery Life can improve now ?




I had 4 hours listening sesion
Even using old FW , the battery is still OK. And now the new FW my friends told me how is the battery improve
But i never tried it my self
Yes, the only HO. But since the DAC is very good, i dont need another dac (no optical no coax is fine)
If i need other amp, then i just plug it into headphone out and max the volume
I tried it with desktop amp 

For me, In every aspect sound quality...it sounds far better than my ak120


----------



## theBigStick

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK120 Titan >> Whiplash 8-wire hybrid IC >> JCmoy >> Phonak PFE-232


 
 What are the chunky silver things on the connections? and is that some sort of rubber stopper on the second 3.5mm hole?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

thebigstick said:


> What are the chunky silver things on the connections? and is that some sort of rubber stopper on the second 3.5mm hole?




They're part of the plugs.

The rubber is a 3.5 mm jack plug.


----------



## HeadFiend

rudi0504 said:


>




What's that padding material on the top item called, and where can I get some?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

headfiend said:


> What's that padding material on the top item called, and where can I get some?


 
  
 Shelf liner.  It can be had at most "big box" stores that sell home goods...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Have the day off so I decided to give myself a little project. All it took was an hour, a dremel with a disc shaped wire brush and some high grit sand paper. Haven't seen anyone else do this yet. I think it looks pretty cool. Please forgive the horrid lighting.


----------



## nazrin313

headfiend said:


> What's that padding material on the top item called, and where can I get some?




Lol those are anti slip mats..


----------



## kh600rr

j.pocalypse said:


> Have the day off so I decided to give myself a little project. All it took was an hour, a dremel with a disc shaped wire brush and some high grit sand paper. Haven't seen anyone else do this yet. I think it looks pretty cool. Please forgive the horrid lighting.



I like it...


----------



## delrosa81

j.pocalypse said:


> Have the day off so I decided to give myself a little project. All it took was an hour, a dremel with a disc shaped wire brush and some high grit sand paper. Haven't seen anyone else do this yet. I think it looks pretty cool. Please forgive the horrid lighting.


 

 The previous surface is a chrome gloss finish? You gave it a brush aluminium finish? Looks really good!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

delrosa81 said:


> The previous surface is a chrome gloss finish? You gave it a brush aluminium finish? Looks really good!


 
 The original surface was painted to match the front, with a soft rubbery/grippy coating. I just took it all down to the bare metal and put some sand paper to it. Thanks!


----------



## delrosa81

j.pocalypse said:


> The original surface was painted to match the front, with a soft rubbery/grippy coating. I just took it all down to the bare metal and put some sand paper to it. Thanks!


 

 Oic, usually the soft touch paint turns sticky after awhile, taking it off is a very good idea and looks very good!


----------



## CJs06

My first portable rig.

iBasso DX50
Sony XBA-H1
Dignis Leather Case

My next step is to find a portable amplifier that I like.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cjs06 said:


> My first portable rig.
> 
> iBasso DX50
> Sony XBA-H1
> ...


 


 Have you tried the Mega Sound Explosion firmware yet?

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/679473/the-ibasso-dx50-thread-latest-firmware-1-5-0/13365#post_10590894

 May find you don't need an amp at all. Spend the money on something else (audio related of course to avoid sin)


----------



## rudi0504

Mu extreme transportable set Up :


----------



## delrosa81

rudi0504 said:


> Mu extreme transportable set Up :




Amazing setup you have there, very expensive equipment too lol


----------



## rudi0504

delrosa81 said:


> Amazing setup you have there, very expensive equipment too lol




Thank you 
You are right are extreme expensive like desktop set Up


----------



## yugopotamia

Amaaaaaziiiing.... What's that two boxes on the left of ak 120?





rudi0504 said:


> Mu extreme transportable set Up :


----------



## Hapster

Audeze..."Portable"...right...also is 3 amplifiers necessary?


----------



## awry

hapster said:


> Audeze..."Portable"...right...also is 3 amplifiers necessary?


 
 TRANSportable. As are most of his rigs. Would rather a desktop set-up personally.
  
 And it's only one actual amp. Hugo as a DAC into his new preamp and then the wagnus amp. If i'm not wrong.


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> Amaaaaaziiiing.... What's that two boxes on the left of ak 120?




Source : AK 120 Titan mod
Preamp : Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S

http://www.head-fi.org/t/649717/portable-headphone-amplifier-wagnus-bialbero-epsilon-s-impression-and-appreciation-thread/480




hapster said:


> Audeze..."Portable"...right...also is 3 amplifiers necessary?




Please Dont follow This extrem set Up 
LCD 3 F With Hugo is excellent 

LCD 3 F With Wagnus S + Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola is incredible too


----------



## rudi0504

awry said:


> TRANSportable. As are most of his rigs. Would rather a desktop set-up personally.
> 
> And it's only one actual amp. Hugo as a DAC into his new preamp and then the wagnus amp. If i'm not wrong.
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## HeadFiend

awry said:


> TRANSportable.




Does he actually transport them anywhere?


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> Source : AK 120 Titan mod
> Preamp : Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola
> Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Your very best transportable Total is 15000$$ probably??


----------



## awry

headfiend said:


> Does he actually transport them anywhere?


 
 That is the question, isn't it?


----------



## rudi0504

headfiend said:


> Does he actually transport them anywhere?




This is For home use near bed Site or if i have meet and My Friends Will try it 
Every day use and always In My bag:
Source : ak 100 or AK 120 or AK 240 , iPhone 5s 
Iems : One or Max Two 



yugopotamia said:


> Your very best transportable Total is 15000$$ probably??




Not so much , there are about $10 K USD 




awry said:


> That is the question, isn't it?




During traffic jam Max i take 2 or 3 Stags :
Source : One AK or iPhone With Lod or sony ZX1
Amp : One Only 
Dac : One Only For idevice 
Dac /amp : One Only , but No Other dac and amp 
Iem : One or Max Two 
Headphone : never Ware headphone outside My house 

Thank you all


----------



## delrosa81

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> You are right are extreme expensive like desktop set Up


 

 Welcome, I find the chord hugo very interesting, heard so many good things about it but I haven have had the chance to listen to one yet.
  
 Serious piece of kit you have, I am full of envy


----------



## yugopotamia

Replace the awdezee with abysss rudi,


----------



## karloil

j.pocalypse said:


> The original surface was painted to match the front, with a soft rubbery/grippy coating. I just took it all down to the bare metal and put some sand paper to it. Thanks!




Great project! You might want to spray it with a few coats of clear so that it won't get scratched easily


----------



## indieman

cjs06 said:


> My first portable rig.
> 
> iBasso DX50
> Sony XBA-H1
> ...


 
  What is your impressions of the xba-h1? I came very close to buying these blindly awhile back


----------



## CJs06

indieman said:


> What is your impressions of the xba-h1? I came very close to buying these blindly awhile back




I was pleasantly surprised with them. They have a great amount of punchy deep bass and clear mids. They definitely remind me of the Sony MDR-1R's sound signature but with more bass. Soundstage is decent for IEMs and imaging is spot on. These blow the original XBA series out of the water. Definitely recommended for the price.


----------



## indieman

Wow that's high praise! Congrats, glad you're enjoying them


----------



## CJs06

indieman said:


> Wow that's high praise! Congrats, glad you're enjoying them




Thank you, I'm enjoying them for sure. I'm curious to try the Shure 315-K as I've heard good things about them. I'm more of an EDM listener so I try to find gear that suits my listening preference.


----------



## rudi0504

delrosa81 said:


> Welcome, I find the chord hugo very interesting, heard so many good things about it but I haven have had the chance to listen to one yet.
> 
> Serious piece of kit you have, I am full of envy




Thank you 




yugopotamia said:


> Replace the awdezee with abysss rudi,




Thank you 

I will do on this week end 

I think have not enough power to drive my abyss 

If with Hugo as dac / amp , it can drive my Abyss

I will update soon


----------



## Berkovajazz

Great combo for money


----------



## rudi0504

My 3 japan top tiers amps pair with Wagnus tube pre amp : Valvola 
Wagnus Epsilon S 
Mass Ko Bo 395 
Ko Jo Km 01 brass edition 

SQ : 
With Wagnus tube pre amp / buffer pair with these 3 amps improve the sound quality significant.
High : better detail with extended high and clarity , better presence 
Mid : very sweet and has better pronounce than only with amps 
Bass : better detail , more weight very clean bass impact and detail 
Separation : better separation than only with amps 
Soundstage : has improvement their wide and depth 

IMO


----------



## Paul Graham

This shall be mine again soon...




I say soon...
Right driver is fubar'd!
But I luckily have the guy sending me a brand new pair.
So I pay pennies for a used pair, right Chanel is shot, so he sends me a new pair...

Silver Poison will be going straight on the new ones, 

The old T50p she'll will be stripped, Modified and re sprayed.
I'll be putting some old pioneer drivers in them for now lol.


----------



## indieman

cjs06 said:


> Thank you, I'm enjoying them for sure. I'm curious to try the Shure 315-K as I've heard good things about them. I'm more of an EDM listener so I try to find gear that suits my listening preference.


 
  
 Good to know, we have similar tastes


----------



## Arty McGhee

berkovajazz said:


> Great combo for money




Nice 

But is it really portable lol
What iems are those?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Etymotic... hf5?


----------



## kidchunks

A recent lifestyle change caused me to acquire a portable setup.
  
 Clip Zip + C5 + ER4PT (with ER4S Conversion Cable)
  
 Might consider a DX50 and cable upgrade down the road.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Looking good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


paul graham said:


> This shall be mine again soon...


 
   
 Loving the all black vibe going on in here! How do the ER4 sound off the C5?
 Quote:


kidchunks said:


>


----------



## zeppu08

Portable it is!


----------



## CJs06

zeppu08 said:


> Portable it is!


 
 How you liking the iBasso? I think the DX50 is an awesome value for what it is.


----------



## Berkovajazz

arty mcghee said:


> Nice
> 
> But is it really portable lol
> What iems are those?


 
 Yes! X3 is like an old-school mobile phone, Etymotic HF3 also very small and light. Very good sound, super isolation, perfect prices on both


----------



## zeppu08

cjs06 said:


> How you liking the iBasso? I think the DX50 is an awesome value for what it is.




This pair is a match made in heaven! Really good and really fits all on what I really wanted! BTW, im using a dx90 and 1964 ears V6S..


----------



## kidchunks

audiobreeder said:


> Loving the all black vibe going on in here! How do the ER4 sound off the C5?


 
  
 Great! I feel the C5 improves the ER4 on many levels (bass being one). I have mine set to medium and its just right.


----------



## HeatFan12

kidchunks said:


> audiobreeder said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the all black vibe going on in here! How do the ER4 sound off the C5?
> ...




Waz up C.,

Very nice!!!

When r u bringin' your HE-6's over? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidchunks

heatfan12 said:


> Waz up C.,
> 
> Very nice!!!
> 
> When r u bringin' your HE-6's over? Lol


 
  
 Hah, the HE-6 are in storage for now. Planning to pick them up some time this month. We'll have to do a meet so you finally get to hear them.


----------



## kh600rr

New Whiplash TWAu Cable... It's a fantastic fit with the AK-240/ K-10 Combo. Fantastic Synergy...


----------



## indieman

How does the rc car improve the sound?


----------



## Sparky191

Zeppy what DAP is that thanks.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

AK120 >> Whiplash hybrid 8-wire IC >> Shozy Px-M1 >> Phonak Audeo PFE-232


----------



## delrosa81

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK120 >> Whiplash hybrid 8-wire IC >> Shozy Px-M1 >> Phonak Audeo PFE-232


 

 Great rig and a very nice photo!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Straight off the Canon G9, just with lighting (no edit)

 Colourfly C3 / Brainwavs S5. 

 Keep your eye on the S5, it's a real performer!


----------



## rudi0504

kh600rr said:


> New Whiplash TWAu Cable... It's a fantastic fit with the AK-240/ K-10 Combo. Fantastic Synergy...




Wow looks Great set Up 

I Wish i Can hear Nobke K 10 One day 

Please Share Your impression


----------



## rudi0504

delrosa81 said:


> Great rig and a very nice photo!




Looks beautiful Bryan 
Did you mod Your AK 120 Titan that can use TRRS balance ?


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Straight off the Canon G9, just with lighting (no edit)
> 
> 
> Colourfly C3 / Brainwavs S5.
> ...




Work of Art In Photograhy like always 

No need to hear just see Your picture i feel so Happy hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

Back To basic set Up For pure sound quality :
Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition 
Amp : Palais IONA Hong Kong from Charles Wong 
Iem : RHA MA 750 i 
Cable : Cow 3 Made By Master wong Kuan Wei SINGAPORE
Short impression :
High : very Good In clarity and rich In detail 
Mid : very Good In calirity and better pronounce 
Bass : has solid Fast bass response , very clean bass and very Good impact 
Separation : very Good music separation 
Soundstage : Wide and very Good Depth
Overall : 
This set Up is very Good For basic set Up 
It is One The Best set Up In their price range 
If you like very Good clarity and Clear mid and very Good bass response 
This set Up is the right Choice For you
IMO


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Work of Art In Photograhy like always
> 
> No need to hear just see Your picture i feel so Happy hahaha


 


 Thank you Rudi!

  Soon I will come to Jakarta Indonesia and shoot Rudi wearing Bikini! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Hahaha


----------



## BillsonChang007

h20fidelity said:


> Thank you Rudi!
> 
> Soon I will come to Jakarta Indonesia and shoot Rudi wearing Bikini!
> 
> ...


 
 Subscribed, liked, share and lastly, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 joke aside, Rudi's "basic" set up does not sound basic :/


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Thank you Rudi!
> 
> 
> Soon I will come to Jakarta Indonesia and shoot Rudi wearing Bikini!
> ...




Wow please let Me Know when , We can Wear bikini together like Tarzan and Jane hahaha


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Wow please let Me Know when , We can Wear bikini together like Tarzan and Jane hahaha




Haha! Lol.


----------



## blackwolf1006

zeppu08 said:


> Portable it is!


 
  
 I really like those IE.
  
 Mi gat Nuff Respec fi anybady dat listen to Bob Marley..


----------



## kh600rr

rudi0504 said:


> Wow please let Me Know when , We can Wear bikini together like Tarzan and Jane hahaha




Hey, unless you guys have beautiful Models, that can stand in for you, there will be NO bikini shots of Rudi and H2OFidelty


----------



## skalkman

Got my new BTG-Audio Midnight CIEM cable today. Looks sexy.


----------



## dsound

I was forced out of my house today due to power-outages.  Here is my coffee-shop rig for today:


----------



## indieman

h20fidelity said:


> Straight off the Canon G9, just with lighting (no edit)
> 
> Colourfly C3 / Brainwavs S5.
> 
> Keep your eye on the S5, it's a real performer!


 
  
 The iem housing reminds me of klipsch s3


----------



## zeppu08

blackwolf1006 said:


> I really like those IE.
> 
> Mi gat Nuff Respec fi anybady dat listen to Bob Marley..




Tinks men, i rily apericiate d luv! Jahbless!


----------



## howdy

skalkman said:


> Got my new BTG-Audio Midnight CIEM cable today. Looks sexy.



Are those oxidated Shure cables in the background?


----------



## skalkman

howdy said:


> Are those oxidated Shure cables in the background?




That's the stock cable that came with my SD-2's, about six to seven months old.


----------



## Dymloslouire

howdy said:


> Are those oxidated Shure cables in the background?


 
  
 those are westone cables, i think.


----------



## cruzmiguel




----------



## 7UPguy

Fiio X3 and VSONIC GR07. The GR07 sound amazing with the Comply T100 tips.


----------



## rudi0504

Beautiful Mid end set up with Bayerdynamic T51p
Source : AK 100 Gold japan edition 
Amp : BISPA BSP - PHPA 
Headphone : Bayerdynamic T51p
Cable : Venture. Craft IC limited edition 
Music : True Audiophile - Best Recording as presents from SID
My impression :
High : smooth silky extended high with very good presents
Mid : very sweet and clear sounding mid
Bass : very good in detail and very clean bass 
Separation : very good music separation 
Soundstage : wide and very good in depth
Overall : 
This set up has very good synergy with Bayerdynamic T51p
SQ has very good clarity , very sweet and analog mid , very clean bass with very good detail . I can hear many hours never get fatigue 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

High end portable set up :
Source : AK 240 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Headphone : Bayerdynamic T51p
Cable : Sys Concept Optical cable 
music : 
Best Audiophiles voices VII
Kari Bremnes Og Sa Kom
This is my best high end portable set up to date :
This set up can drive iems to hard to drive headphones like Abyss I'm excellent SQ
IMO


----------



## heyysanadiyom

my old team     it was good couple for me

 Quote: 





7upguy said:


> Fiio X3 and VSONIC GR07. The GR07 sound amazing with the Comply T100 tips.


----------



## Redcarmoose

VLC Playing FLAC with Apple iPod Touch Generation Five
 Mini Plug to RCA to RCA to mini plug (don't ask)
 JDS Labs c421 Headphone Amplifier
 AKG K512 MK 2 Headphones


----------



## delrosa81

I recently sold off my Fiio X5 after getting the Sony ZX-1 then had sellers remorse and got back the Fiio X5 and just collected it today. I also got the Fiio HS6 Stacking Kit and tada, pic of my 2nd portable rig below. When plugged into my car's sound system thru AUX, it sounds better than my Sony ZX-1 + Sony PHA-2 setup. Puzzled over this but anyways now my Fiio Kit is back in action!


----------



## maricius

rudi0504 said:


> This is my best high end portable set up to date :
> This set up can drive iems to hard to drive headphones like Abyss I'm excellent SQ
> IMO


 
  
 rudi, do you think the T51p is better than the Sennheiser HD25 Aluminum? Can you give a comparison? Thank you. I'm looking for the on-ear headphone with best resolution. Also, have you heard Aedle VK-1?


----------



## mpawluk91

delrosa81 said:


> I recently sold off my Fiio X5 after getting the Sony ZX-1 then had sellers remorse and got back the Fiio X5 and just collected it today. I also got the Fiio HS6 Stacking Kit and tada, pic of my 2nd portable rig below. When plugged into my car's sound system thru AUX, it sounds better than my Sony ZX-1 + Sony PHA-2 setup. Puzzled over this but anyways now my Fiio Kit is back in action!


I had the feeling that the whole zx1 craze would die down. I thought it was over hyped


----------



## whoever

mpawluk91 said:


> I had the feeling that the whole zx1 craze would die down. I thought it was over hyped




I'd say it's overhyped to say it's overhyped. ...


----------



## mpawluk91

Wow lol is it that horrible?


----------



## HeadFiend

whoever said:


> I'd say it's overhyped to say it's overhyped. ...




Please stop hyping the overhype!


----------



## whoever

mpawluk91 said:


> Wow lol is it that horrible?




no, it's a great player. I wanted to say it's too easy to say something is overhyped because somebody sold his. 

I sold ALL my gear just to stay with the zx1 and my ciem....and it's bloody awesome.


----------



## turokrocks

To say the least, I am truly surprised by the LG G3's sound, alas the battery is not that great.
 My Note 3 puts it to shame (double the time!)


----------



## delrosa81

mpawluk91 said:


> I had the feeling that the whole zx1 craze would die down. I thought it was over hyped


 
 I wouldn't say it doesnt sound good because the ZX-1 + PHA-2 when paired with IEMs sounds really sweet and smooth. The Fiio X5 + E12 on the other hand doesnt sound as sweet and smooth thru IEMs. The Fiio X5 + E12 really shines when used in my car. So I would say each has their pros and cons 
  


whoever said:


> I'd say it's overhyped to say it's overhyped. ...


 
 Agreed!
  


mpawluk91 said:


> Wow lol is it that horrible?


 
 Nope, you need proper IEMs/Cans to enjoy the ZX-1 
  


whoever said:


> no, it's a great player. I wanted to say it's too easy to say something is overhyped because somebody sold his.
> 
> I sold ALL my gear just to stay with the zx1 and my ciem....and it's bloody awesome.


 
 Fully agreed with you on this!


----------



## delrosa81

turokrocks said:


> To say the least, I am truly surprised by the LG G3's sound, alas the battery is not that great.
> My Note 3 puts it to shame (double the time!)


 

 To be frank, I do not know how the sound is like but the LG looks really nice! I like!


----------



## turokrocks

delrosa81 said:


> To be frank, I do not know how the sound is like but the LG looks really nice! I like!


 
 I agree, The 5.5" display is nice  and smaller than other phones with 5" or 5.2" display.
 Nice work LG.


----------



## delrosa81

turokrocks said:


> I agree, The 5.5" display is nice  and smaller than other phones with 5" or 5.2" display.
> Nice work LG.


 

 Yeah, LG has come a long way and now they make pretty good products!


----------



## blackwolf1006

turokrocks said:


> To say the least, I am truly surprised by the LG G3's sound, alas the battery is not that great.
> My Note 3 puts it to shame (double the time!)


 
  
 Once the guys over at XDA get a hold of 1 they will tweak the firmware and get a little more life out of the battery. congrats on the new phone. I have too much invested in samsung to move to LG.


----------



## turokrocks

blackwolf1006 said:


> Once the guys over at XDA get a hold of 1 they will tweak the firmware and get a little more life out of the battery. congrats on the new phone. I have too much invested in samsung to move to LG.


 
 ....Been with Samsung since Note1, 2 and 3, but the big sized phones are not my cup of tea any more, and Samsung is loosing its direction (heart sensor!!! ugly interface in S5......).


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

turokrocks said:


> ....Been with Samsung since Note1, 2 and 3, but the big sized phones are not my cup of tea any more, and Samsung is loosing its direction (heart sensor!!! ugly interface in S5......).


I say nokia and HTC.


----------



## howdy

turokrocks said:


> ....Been with Samsung since Note1, 2 and 3, but the big sized phones are not my cup of tea any more, and Samsung is loosing its direction (heart sensor!!! ugly interface in S5......).



That's how I felt, I went to the most extreme and traded my note 2 for a iPhone 5s its been a few months and so far so good. The only thing I really miss is the back button.


----------



## Arty McGhee

Yesterday's rig
Nice ride ride to cape cod 

I'm playing with the nokia 520
This is an audio forum so I' ll only address the audio functionality
( but come on Microsoft really this is the best you can do)

Battery life was ok 
3-4 hours streaming audio over Bluetooth

A few phone calls, GPS for traffic and directions and general email etc..
Still had about 30% when I got home

The audio on this is great
The a2dp audio is stellar compared to most 
Other things I've tried
Don't know if I'm ready to make it my daily driver
But at 50 bucks this thing as a steal as an iPod touch alternative

The free streaming audio service is pretty good
I just gave it one artist and it did a nice job creating a "radio station"


----------



## Arty McGhee

turokrocks said:


> To say the least, I am truly surprised by the LG G3's sound, alas the battery is not that great.
> My Note 3 puts it to shame (double the time!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indieman

dischorddubstep said:


> I say nokia and HTC.


 
  
  


howdy said:


> That's how I felt, I went to the most extreme and traded my note 2 for a iPhone 5s its been a few months and so far so good. The only thing I really miss is the back button.


 
  
 There's always that new htc one harmon/kardon edition. It's supposed to be pretty good I think


----------



## r7g0

X5 + Phonak 022


----------



## hotfever

Sorry for my silly question,but i wonder which dap/portable device has a decent coax out to feat hugo??
How is the fiio x5/dx90 feated to hugo by coax out,anyone experience it??


----------



## BucketInABucket

hotfever said:


> Sorry for my silly question,but i wonder which dap/portable device has a decent coax out to feat hugo??
> How is the fiio x5/dx90 feated to hugo by coax out,anyone experience it??



It's a digital coaxial signal, any claims of different sound quality from different coaxial outs is simply black voodoo magicks imo. Just use the cheapest DAP with coax capability - in this case the X3 - unless you want different UI or build quality in which case the DX50 is the best option in terms of intuitiveness.


----------



## deltronzero

DX50 + E12 + IE80
  
 http://i7.minus.com/jABXrca5YGOb8.jpg
  
 http://i2.minus.com/jiNytCRAbuQL.jpg
  
 Bleh, I guess I can't insert pictures in my posts yet.


----------



## mpawluk91

deltronzero said:


> DX50 + E12 + IE80
> 
> [url=http://i7.minus.com/jABXrca5YGOb8.jpg%5B/img]http://i7.minus.com/jABXrca5YGOb8.jpg[/img[/url]]
> 
> ...


----------



## lin0003

Lol


----------



## hotfever

bucketinabucket said:


> It's a digital coaxial signal, any claims of different sound quality from different coaxial outs is simply black voodoo magicks imo. Just use the cheapest DAP with coax capability - in this case the X3 - unless you want different UI or build quality in which case the DX50 is the best option in terms of intuitiveness.


 
 i dont think so because i did witness a significant change just by swapping digital connector and the devices that output digital signal.........jitters and clock are real things that effect digital transportations


----------



## BucketInABucket

hotfever said:


> i dont think so because i did witness a significant change just by swapping digital connector and the devices that output digital signal.........jitters and clock are real things that effect digital transportations



The fact remains that from an engineering perspective changing the source doesn't change the fact that the 0s and 1s transported via coax will remain 0s and 1s. Any changes in the sound signature is probably expectational bias as it's simply impossible for any sound changes to happen in the digital realm. Any more discussion should be moved to the sound science thread.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

I just love it so much much much. Just want to share a photo here:


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Grado RS2i with cable mod (short summer cable, very light, flexible and with 6,3mm Neutrik plug) and custom IC cable (3,5 mini to RCA)


----------



## Mimouille

RWAK240 + Kaede = Love


----------



## kh600rr

Nice Mim..


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> RWAK240 + Kaede = Love




Congrats Michael For Your New RWAK 240 

Please Share The SQ different between Stock AK 240 vs RWAK 240 

Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

Out The box Bakoon amp HDA 5520 pair With Fostex TH 900 and LCD X 

Source : AK 240 
Amp : Bakoon HDA 5520 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900 
 LCD X 
Cable : IC Crytal cable Dream Line 

SQ : out The box is excellent


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Michael For Your New RWAK 240
> 
> Please Share The SQ different between Stock AK 240 vs RWAK 240
> 
> Thank you


Thabks Rudi. I would say the key difference is more body and depth in the bass, but it is hard to compare from memory...maybe I should buy another one to compare


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Thabks Rudi. I would say the key difference is more body and depth in the bass, but it is hard to compare from memory...maybe I should buy another one to compare




Thank you Michael 
How is now The difference With Your HM 901 ?


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Michael
> How is now The difference With Your HM 901 ?


I haven't had time to compare much yet. It is a matter of synergy too. For example with Kaede, RWAK240 is better. I think RWAK240 will win in clarity and air, but 901 will have the edge in power, authority, musicality. I need to confirm this with all my iems.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

indieman said:


> There's always that new htc one harmon/kardon edition. It's supposed to be pretty good I think


I'm actually waiting for HTC to release the W8... Its an M8 basically, but it runs wp8.1. They confirmed it already... Now just a wait.


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> I haven't had time to compare much yet. It is a matter of synergy too. For example with Kaede, RWAK240 is better. I think RWAK240 will win in clarity and air, but 901 will have the edge in power, authority, musicality. I need to confirm this with all my iems.




Thank you Michael 
AK 240 + Amps > to get more Power


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Michael
> AK 240 + Amps > to get more Power


Michael = likey small things = no likey stacks = no buy amps


----------



## SkyBleu

-


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Michael = likey small things = no likey stacks = no buy amps




You are right Michael 
For traveling i am seldom Bought My Amps 
I braught rather 2 DAPs like AK 100 or AK 120 Titan mod and iPhone 5s 
And 1 universal iem hahaha


----------



## LFC_SL

Recently had the Chord Hugo and AK240 in-house to demo for purchasing research and also took size comparison photographs for a written review. Hope this helps someone (as I found most online reviews seem to contain pretty art shots that lack practical buying assistance):
  
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven2509/sets/72157645480600734/
  
 1. still have not figured out how to get new Flickr directly embedded on modern Head-Fi software
 2. everything else in the photos are mine


----------



## cr4p

Just new here. I'm posting my humble setup. 
 http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag26/cr4p/DSC_0155_zpsce059984.jpg


----------



## Richsvt

Just vacation in Outer Banks and relaxing with some quality music. Just too nice...


----------



## kh600rr

Very nice rig..


----------



## delrosa81

I know some photos are of the same rig but thought I would share the newly taken photos:-
  
 My Rig for listening at home:- Sony ZX-1 + Sony PHA-2


  
 Rig for use in the car:- Fiio X5 + Fiio E12 + Fiio HS6 Stacking Kit


  
 I am now considering get the AK120 or AK120 Titan DAP for travelling use with no AMP. Prices have come down ever since the AK120 II came out. Just undecided whether I should get the AK120 or AK120 Titan and the price difference between the 2 is pretty significant. I am leaning more towards the AK120 though. Any recommendations?


----------



## blackwolf1006

delrosa81 said:


> I know some photos are of the same rig but thought I would share the newly taken photos:-
> 
> My Rig for listening at home:- Sony ZX-1 + Sony PHA-2
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love the setup


----------



## shotgunshane

A quick iPhone pic of my UERM with a new plusSound balanced cable.


----------



## kh600rr

shotgunshane said:


> A quick iPhone pic of my UERM with a new plusSound balanced cable.



Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## delrosa81

I just got the AK 120 yesterday and this will be my travel rig, just the AK120 and my SE535LTD. I tried the AK 240 while at the store and in comparison, the AK240 sounds even sweeter than the AK120 but I want the AK120 for its really small size and price, the AK240 is way out of my budget so the AK240 has gotta wait. I used to always think how much better can sound signature can get than the Fiio X5 and Sony ZX-1......Astell&Kern is just branding but now that I have listened to their DAPs, wow, Im blown away. I think the limiting factor in SQ and sound signature are my earphones, the SE535LTD, I am considering getting another pair of IEMs, maybe Dita (Truth Edition) or does anyone have any recommendations for IEMs to go with the AK120 Unamped?
  
  
 Some pictures...


----------



## M3NTAL

shotgunshane said:


> A quick iPhone pic of my UERM with a new plusSound balanced cable.


 
 Nice looking UERM!
  
 Does plusSound compensate for the UERM being wired opposite of Westone and JH Audio? The pinout is reversed from what I remember.


----------



## shotgunshane

m3ntal said:


> shotgunshane said:
> 
> 
> > A quick iPhone pic of my UERM with a new plusSound balanced cable.
> ...




I'm not aware of any differences to UE cables but plusSound has specific drop downs for every make on their order forms. Plus Christian was super helpful and answered many questions from me via email.


----------



## hemtmaker

Nice. How does the sony compared to the ak120 unamped?




delrosa81 said:


> I just got the AK 120 yesterday and this will be my travel rig, just the AK120 and my SE535LTD. I tried the AK 240 while at the store and in comparison, the AK240 sounds even sweeter than the AK120 but I want the AK120 for its really small size and price, the AK240 is way out of my budget so the AK240 has gotta wait. I used to always think how much better can sound signature can get than the Fiio X5 and Sony ZX-1......Astell&Kern is just branding but now that I have listened to their DAPs, wow, Im blown away. I think the limiting factor in SQ and sound signature are my earphones, the SE535LTD, I am considering getting another pair of IEMs, maybe Dita (Truth Edition) or does anyone have any recommendations for IEMs to go with the AK120 Unamped?
> 
> 
> Some pictures...


----------



## delrosa81

hemtmaker said:


> Nice. How does the sony compared to the ak120 unamped?


 

 I am an amateur at audio stuff so I will describe it to my best efforts. I would think straight out of Fiio X5, the sound is slightly on the cool or neutral side, the Sony ZX-1 neutral or slightly on the warm side but the AK120 is warm yet clarity is there. Bass is good unamped and Im a basshead.
  
 I was listening to Celine Dion's the power of love and vocals is very very life like, just like I was there watching her sing right in front of me. I thought the ZX-1 was already very good, the AK120 is significantly better.
  
 In case you are curious, the IEM I was using, is the Shure SE535LTD.


----------



## delrosa81

shotgunshane said:


> A quick iPhone pic of my UERM with a new plusSound balanced cable.


 

 Nice shot and equipment! The AK240 sounds so so sweet after I auditioned it yesterday, fell in love with it but alas its way out of my budget.....


----------



## Aleksandrovich

90s













Vega m420s/Vega st23
Vega p410s/TDS 5m





Aiwa rx108/Philips hp840


----------



## hemtmaker

Thanks for sharing your impressions with us.



delrosa81 said:


> I am an amateur at audio stuff so I will describe it to my best efforts. I would think straight out of Fiio X5, the sound is slightly on the cool or neutral side, the Sony ZX-1 neutral or slightly on the warm side but the AK120 is warm yet clarity is there. Bass is good unamped and Im a basshead.
> 
> I was listening to Celine Dion's the power of love and vocals is very very life like, just like I was there watching her sing right in front of me. I thought the ZX-1 was already very good, the AK120 is significantly better.
> 
> In case you are curious, the IEM I was using, is the Shure SE535LTD.


----------



## whoever

aleksandrovich said:


> 90s
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HOT!!!!


----------



## mpawluk91

aleksandrovich said:


> 90s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 im digging it brotha


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Going Retro!


----------



## Wokei

audiobreeder said:


> Going Retro!




What a cool lookin' Sony ....what model is that ! Beautiful ..


----------



## mpawluk91

My new toys

Sony xba h3, ibasso dx90 with dignis case 






It sounds mighty fine, soon I will receive my walkman f887 for a comparison


----------



## Arty McGhee

B in the D
90's stylin....ftw

Member when Sony made really good stuff
I'm a little surprised I had the wherewithall
To remove the batteries so no leakage
Both of these function perfectly and sound really good

There was a minidisc in the player of my crappy 90's cover band
My guitar sounds like crap but I'm actually singing in key


----------



## Arty McGhee

audiobreeder said:


> Going Retro!




Never seen one of those, European or Asian model?
Either way I want it


----------



## Krutsch

arty mcghee said:


> B in the D
> 90's stylin....ftw
> 
> *Member when Sony made really good stuff*
> ...


 
  
 Oh, man... I l-o-v-e-d MiniDisc before the consumer Internet.  I had Sony's top-end ES MD deck and a six-disc MD changer mounted in the trunk of my Mazda Miata.  I miss that car-fi system.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Sony D-NE329Liv
Great warm sounding Discman through the speakers. Somehow I like listening to old tracks via. CD.


wokei said:


> What a cool lookin' Sony ....what model is that ! Beautiful ..







arty mcghee said:


> B in the D
> 90's stylin....ftw
> 
> Member when Sony made really good stuff
> ...




Oh man! Is that one of the D-EJ series of Discman? They are the motherload of BASS!
I have a D-EJ Discman but not your model. Haven't seen yours in a while. Love that remote too! 




arty mcghee said:


> Never seen one of those, European or Asian model?
> Either way I want it



this is a US model. think it came in the early 2000s. Takes only one alkaline battery and lasts a long time. Miss those days of going to the store and shopping for CDs


----------



## Arty McGhee

audiobreeder said:


> Sony D-NE329Liv
> Great warm sounding Discman through the speakers. Somehow I like listening to old tracks via. CD.
> 
> Oh man! Is that one of the D-EJ series of Discman? They are the motherload of BASS!
> ...





D-EJ815
Sounds pretty good, great bass boost
Has the vinyl case with a hand strap on the back
We had a sony outlet nearby used to get all kinds of refurb
Stuff dirt cheap, I sold most of the minidisc stuff
I kept the discman, always liked this one
Haven't touched it in years


----------



## flymetothemoon

aleksandrovich said:


> 90s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Classic


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## nazrin313

anakchan said:


> K10??


----------



## AnakChan

Yes


----------



## nazrin313

anakchan said:


> Yes




Owh sean.. Impressions bro? Especially vs the ref 1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

nazrin313 said:


>


 


 Real gold apparently, from the deepest Cave of Voronya.

 What was it AnakChan? depth of 5,610 ft or something....


----------



## AnakChan

nazrin313 said:


> Owh sean.. Impressions bro? Especially vs the ref 1?


 
  
 In good time but not against the Ref 1. I've returned the loaner.
  


h20fidelity said:


> Real gold apparently, from the deepest Cave of Voronya.
> 
> What was it AnakChan? depth of 5,610 ft or something....


 
  
 !? You know more than me. Really?


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> !? You know more than me. Really?


 


 lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 _Ze gold sparkles in your customs. _


----------



## kh600rr

audiobreeder said:


> Going Retro!



That's sweet looking


----------



## blackwolf1006

anakchan said:


>


 
  
 God damm thats sexy.. *AnakChan,* Im thinking about getting an AK240. I have an X5 connected to a Pico DAC/AMP. Will I notice a significant diffrence between my setup and an AK240.


----------



## Paul Graham

Heres mine lol - 
  

  
 Got something nice on its way to me. 
 It'll go nicely with my iDevice's, MBP & T50p's.


----------



## delrosa81

blackwolf1006 said:


> God damm thats sexy.. *AnakChan,* Im thinking about getting an AK240. I have an X5 connected to a Pico DAC/AMP. Will I notice a significant diffrence between my setup and an AK240.




OMG I have been thinking of the AK 240 since the day I bought my AK120, it was just 3 days ago........I auditioned the ak120 and I Loved it then I decided to try the AK240 and I was blown away. I am very happy with the AK120 but I am also itching for the AK240 and finally I know what the fuss was about ! Its thats good!


----------



## Mimouille

blackwolf1006 said:


> God damm thats sexy.. *AnakChan,* Im thinking about getting an AK240. I have an X5 connected to a Pico DAC/AMP. Will I notice a significant diffrence between my setup and an AK240.


Your setup will be more powerful for sure, the AK240 could be slightly more refined...and portable. Sound sigs of X5 and AK240 are very different.


----------



## calipilot227

About to pull the trigger on the DX50. Seems like it pairs well with the ER4P, anyone want to talk me out of it?


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> Your setup will be more powerful for sure, the AK240 could be slightly more refined...and portable. Sound sigs of X5 and AK240 are very different.




Could you please quickly expand a bit more on the sound sig differences.


----------



## awry

aleksandrovich said:


> 90s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sexy as hell.


----------



## awry

anakchan said:


>


 
 Very nice. Reminds me a little of Chinese New Year though.


----------



## kh600rr

:Look out Anak, Mimouille, is gonna tell you, your case reminds him of Liberace on a wild Saturday night or something...


----------



## whoever

kh600rr said:


> :Look out Anak, Mimouille, is gonna tell you, your case reminds him of Liberace on a wild Saturday night or something...





HAHAHAA

it was only for theatre!!oooonly for the show!!


----------



## Wyd4

Seedy phone pic.
Dx90 with momentum on ears.
Currently waiting for my jh7s which will replace the momentum's.


----------



## flymetothemoon

My Tera Player


----------



## whoever

flymetothemoon said:


> My Tera Player


 
 pfffffffff....lucky you!!!!!
  
  





  
 next on my list!


----------



## delrosa81

My now really portable portable rig with its carry case for added protection. I will be bringing this around with me for work trips as well. Its so small and portable. I bought this with the intention as a standalone but the gadget itch inside me is unbearable. I am considering the Shozy PX-M1 amp is almost the same size as the AK120, anyone has any reviews for this combi?


----------



## flymetothemoon

whoever said:


> pfffffffff....lucky you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arty McGhee

whoever said:


> pfffffffff....lucky you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i'm jelly


----------



## mpawluk91

has anyone ever compared the tera player to the likes of maybe say the dx100 or ak240?
  
 i wouldnt say im jelly, im more like preserves (still unsure...)


----------



## flymetothemoon

mpawluk91 said:


> has anyone ever compared the tera player to the likes of maybe say the dx100 or ak240?
> 
> i wouldnt say im jelly, im more like preserves (still unsure...)


 
 Posted my impressions here...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/697166/the-astell-kern-ak240/3975#post_10671091


----------



## mpawluk91

thanks man


----------



## flymetothemoon

mpawluk91 said:


> thanks man


 
 Pleasure.


----------



## lin0003

delrosa81 said:


> My now really portable portable rig with its carry case for added protection. I will be bringing this around with me for work trips as well. Its so small and portable. I bought this with the intention as a standalone but the gadget itch inside me is unbearable. I am considering the Shozy PX-M1 amp is almost the same size as the AK120, anyone has any reviews for this combi?


 
 The amp isn't very good, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## hemtmaker

The SR71B is also rougly the same size as the AK120, and it sounds very good IMO.





lin0003 said:


> The amp isn't very good, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## lin0003

hemtmaker said:


> The SR71B is also rougly the same size as the AK120, and it sounds very good IMO.


 
 I was referring to he Shozy one he mentioned, not all amps.


----------



## hemtmaker

Sure. I was just trying to recommend an amp for him/her, but i guess i quoted the wrong post.... my bad



lin0003 said:


> I was referring to he Shozy one he mentioned, not all amps.


----------



## Wyd4

Yeah there are some great portable amps.
Among my favs are:
Tralucent t1 : about the same size as ak100
Fiio E12diy : don't let the brand fool uou/, I found this amp amazing in almost every regard.
Govibe portatube : though this made my ak100 look like an ant by comparison, this is my favorite portable amp. Its a tube, and it actually sounds like one.
Highly recommend auditioning one at the least if you can.


Anyway. Worst case, enjoy the ak120 as is


----------



## flymetothemoon

wyd4 said:


> Yeah there are some great portable amps.
> Among my favs are:
> Tralucent t1 : about the same size as ak100
> Fiio E12diy : don't let the brand fool uou/, I found this amp amazing in almost every regard.
> ...


 
 I think we are one of the luckiest groups that could afford such hobby, can't be worst case LOL


----------



## Mimouille

x relic x said:


> Could you please quickly expand a bit more on the sound sig differences.


not really sorry, just had the X5 on trial.


----------



## Mimouille

kh600rr said:


> :Look out Anak, Mimouille, is gonna tell you, your case reminds him of Liberace on a wild Saturday night or something...


Someone already did on the Noble thread and it was not me


----------



## delrosa81

lin0003 said:


> The amp isn't very good, I wouldn't bother.


 
 I did read some reviews which wasn't very good and thanks for sharing 
  


hemtmaker said:


> The SR71B is also rougly the same size as the AK120, and it sounds very good IMO.


 
 Thanks for the recommendation! You mean Ray Samuels right?
  


wyd4 said:


> Yeah there are some great portable amps.
> Among my favs are:
> Tralucent t1 : about the same size as ak100
> Fiio E12diy : don't let the brand fool uou/, I found this amp amazing in almost every regard.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the recommendation, I happen to have a Fiio E12DIY lying around actually. Will go test it out


----------



## zniper2984

delrosa81 said:


> My now really portable portable rig with its carry case for added protection. I will be bringing this around with me for work trips as well. Its so small and portable. I bought this with the intention as a standalone but the gadget itch inside me is unbearable. I am considering the Shozy PX-M1 amp is almost the same size as the AK120, anyone has any reviews for this combi?


nice case!Where did you bought it?


----------



## delrosa81

zniper2984 said:


> nice case!Where did you bought it?


 
 Thanks! I custom the tri-colour stripes via DIY and used the Pick N Pluck foam by Pelican. This is a shock and water proof case.
  
 I got it from a local military store. This is the Pelican 1020 case which should be easily available. I also purchased it with the Pick N Pluck foam and pluck out the foam where you need to have a cavity for your device to be placed.


----------



## delrosa81

wyd4 said:


> Yeah there are some great portable amps.
> Among my favs are:
> Tralucent t1 : about the same size as ak100
> Fiio E12diy : don't let the brand fool uou/, I found this amp amazing in almost every regard.
> ...


 
 I am testing out the AK120 with the E12DIY. I did some swaps of the OP Amps but I still prefer the Op Amp it came shipped in with the AK120. I feel the Sound signature seems "colder"?


----------



## PETEREK

It might seem like it's cold, I find my regular Mont Blanc E12 to have a warm sound, so it could just be that the E12 is warm and the other isn't.


----------



## delrosa81

peterek said:


> It might seem like it's cold, I find my regular Mont Blanc E12 to have a warm sound, so it could just be that the E12 is warm and the other isn't.




Frankly after using the E12DIY with both the X5 and Sony ZX1, it didnt seem all that good after awhile. It seem to sound good in the beginning though. I have the standard E12 too and it seems way more dynamic and fuller when matched with the X5. As for the ZX-1 it had better synergy with my pha-2. So the e12diy was left on my desk quite awhile till i hooked it up to the AK120. It seems to me with my limited knowledge and experience that the AK120 has better synergy with the e12diy.


----------



## zniper2984

delrosa81 said:


> Thanks! I custom the tri-colour stripes via DIY and used the Pick N Pluck foam by Pelican. This is a shock and water proof case.
> 
> I got it from a local military store. This is the Pelican 1020 case which should be easily available. I also purchased it with the Pick N Pluck foam and pluck out the foam where you need to have a cavity for your device to be placed.


Thanks!i thought its ready made.


----------



## awry

delrosa81 said:


> Frankly after using the E12DIY with both the X5 and Sony ZX1, it didnt seem all that good after awhile. It seem to sound good in the beginning though. I have the standard E12 too and it seems way more dynamic and fuller when matched with the X5. As for the ZX-1 it had better synergy with my pha-2. So the e12diy was left on my desk quite awhile till i hooked it up to the AK120. It seems to me with my limited knowledge and experience that the AK120 has better synergy with the e12diy.


 
 I think it would help people if you had a budget in mind. Too many amps nowadays. Size-wise, I'm guessing nothing bigger than the ak120 yah?


----------



## delrosa81

zniper2984 said:


> Thanks!i thought its ready made.


 
  
 Welcome! Actually it is quite easy to pluck the foams, its precut into square blocks that you can actually pluck off. 


awry said:


> I think it would help people if you had a budget in mind. Too many amps nowadays. Size-wise, I'm guessing nothing bigger than the ak120 yah?


 
 Oh ya, maybe not more than $500? Yeah I hope to have something that is similiar in size for the AK120, that was why I was considering the Shozy PX-M1 earlier when I saw a fellow headfier post his rig but I read up the reviews on the Shozy and none seem to be too positive though.


----------



## karloil

delrosa81 said:


> My now really portable portable rig with its carry case for added protection. I will be bringing this around with me for work trips as well. Its so small and portable. I bought this with the intention as a standalone but the gadget itch inside me is unbearable. I am considering the Shozy PX-M1 amp is almost the same size as the AK120, anyone has any reviews for this combi?


 
  
 same protection as with all of my gears!


----------



## AnakChan

Rig(s) of the day. Also have the Rox, Ditas, K10s, & TG!334 but didn't take a picture of them :-


----------



## Wyd4

anakchan said:


> Rig(s) of the day. Also have the Rox, Ditas, K10s, & TG!334 but didn't take a picture of them :-


 
 Lifestyles of the rich and famous! 
 hehe.
  
 I had the pleasure of owning the UM Mentor's and auditioning the FitEar TG 334's.
 I would have bought the FitEars, but I just couldn't justify the $1899 they wanted for them new here.
  
 I fully intend to get some 2nd hand when I get some cash flow again however.  I just loved everything about them.  To me an even more refined Mentor.
  
 That being said I only auditioned them with my DX90 and the stores AK120.  Yet to hear the AK240/901/Calyx.
  
 This would be a very dangerous hobby if I didn't have a shared credit card!!
  
 Scott


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Testing the DHC Cu-Litz 8-wire interconnect.

 Deliciously thick and punchy!


----------



## Wyd4

... Please.... Look more hardcore.
Looks like that would make some loud "CHINK" as you plug that in. Like some power coupling out of a sci fi movie lol


----------



## knights

Ibasso DX90
 Rooth LS8+


----------



## sp3llv3xit

That is beautiful! Can't wait for me to get my Stage 4.


----------



## esmBOS

delrosa81 said:


> Welcome! Actually it is quite easy to pluck the foams, its precut into square blocks that you can actually pluck off.
> Oh ya, maybe not more than $500? Yeah I hope to have something that is similiar in size for the AK120, that was why I was considering the Shozy PX-M1 earlier when I saw a fellow headfier post his rig but I read up the reviews on the Shozy and none seem to be too positive though.


 
  
 Have you looked in to any of the Arrow amps? I'm daydreaming of getting an AK120 just to pair it with the new Arrow 5G, just because they have basically the same footprint and the stack would look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 AK120: 59,5 x 89 x 14,4 mm vs Arrow 5G: 56 x 98 x 8,5mm (stack thickness under 25 mm!! Nice!  )


----------



## delrosa81

karloil said:


> same protection as with all of my gears!


 
 Hi^5!!!


----------



## delrosa81

sp3llv3xit said:


> Testing the DHC Cu-Litz 8-wire interconnect.
> 
> Deliciously thick and punchy!


 
 Thats a great looking rig!!! May I ask what amp are you using and also the interconnect to your Ak120 Titan???


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Custom amp. 
Double Helix 8-wire Cu-Litz interconnect


----------



## x RELIC x

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Looks like a proton pack. Don't cross the streams!


----------



## knights

sp3llv3xit said:


> Testing the DHC Cu-Litz 8-wire interconnect.
> 
> Deliciously thick and punchy!


 
  
 Tit... Tit... Tit.... Boom... hehehehhe ... Nice rig and photo Bry


----------



## delrosa81

anakchan said:


> Rig(s) of the day. Also have the Rox, Ditas, K10s, & TG!334 but didn't take a picture of them :-


 

 Great DAPs you have, all my dream DAPs


----------



## delrosa81

esmbos said:


>


 
 Thanks! I will go google for more info! Yes I am looking to have a similiar size so its nicely stacked together and easier to carry.
  


sp3llv3xit said:


> Custom amp.
> Double Helix 8-wire Cu-Litz interconnect


 
 Thanks! I google but I could not find the chunky plug in the webby. Could you advise where you purchased the plug from?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

DIY


----------



## delrosa81

sp3llv3xit said:


> DIY


 

 Oic Thanks!


----------



## AnakChan

wyd4 said:


> Lifestyles of the rich and famous!
> hehe.
> 
> I had the pleasure of owning the UM Mentor's and auditioning the FitEar TG 334's.
> ...



Sadly the Calyx M, Ditas & Rox aren't mine. We do quite a bit of sharing with the Japan HF crew.


----------



## Wyd4

anakchan said:


> Sadly the Calyx M, Ditas & Rox aren't mine. We do quite a bit of sharing with the Japan HF crew.




Oh nice 

I like everyone would love a 240. Went as far as my budget would allow. Dx90


----------



## sjolander21

Ok, here's an update. 
  
 New main rig is:
  
 S4 (UAPP) --> self modded USB OTG micro to USB B --> iFi Nano iDSD
  
 Second rig is:
  
 iPod Classic 7 --> Custom Nordost LOD --> FiiO E11 
  
 And for compact living - an S4 case with an Audioquest Dragonfly dual-locked to it, and a home made slim USB OTG cable.
  
 Headphones are Focal Spirit Classic with Supra 3,5 mm exchange cable.


----------



## Paul Graham

A rig from a a while back, I still have it all but think I might just dust off the sony and try it out with a few of my new Amps.
Still would love for someone in the know to figure out a line out hack for it...

Sony Vaio Pocket
Nordost Odin
Fiio E17
Sennheiser hd25.1.II Adidas Originals.


----------



## skalkman

sjolander21 said:


> Ok, here's an update.
> 
> New main rig is:
> 
> ...


 
 blahbgljasbghgdbasbljhsbgaibfgiahb!
  
 Have you tried the iDSD with the AmpBox yet?


----------



## Dymloslouire

at last, my gear is worthy enough to be posted here


----------



## Mimouille

Showdown today


----------



## nazrin313

No Amp = Excellent
  

  
 Amped = OMG Amazeballs


----------



## kh600rr

mimouille said:


> Showdown today


----------



## sjolander21

skalkman said:


> blahbgljasbghgdbasbljhsbgaibfgiahb!
> 
> Have you tried the iDSD with the AmpBox yet?


 
  
 Yeah, sadly it doesn't work flawlessly... there's some strange hissing noise from left channel, maybe some power cord or the computers wifi card...


----------



## francopro

Iriver Lplayer 8Gb with Sony MDR XB30EX


----------



## kh600rr

nazrin313 said:


> No Amp = Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great low light photos brother...


----------



## ads1107




----------



## tracyca

Sunday rig


----------



## knights




----------



## JoeDoe

knights said:


>


 
 Ooooooooooohh, pretty!


----------



## kh600rr

joedoe said:


> Ooooooooooohh, pretty!




Damn good photo....


----------



## flymetothemoon

mimouille said:


> Showdown today


 
 Grand show!


----------



## flymetothemoon

knights said:


>


 
 Great pic


----------



## flymetothemoon

dymloslouire said:


> at last, my gear is worthy enough to be posted here


 
 Great stuff


----------



## rudi0504

My two favorite Cypher Labs DAC s for IDevice as pure DAC :

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : CL Class Solo Original mod
CL Theorem 720 as DAC
Amp : Bakoon HDA 5520 
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 800 

These two are my favorites DACs from Cypher Labs as pure DAC 
Until now my CL Class Solo Oroginal already exist since 4 years , exactly born in March 2010 , their sound quality is as first DAC for IDevice simplicity fenomenal.
A lot of new DAC for Idevjce are born on the market , but the sound quality from my CL Class Solo Original still can not replaced my CL Class Solo original .
Class solo original is as DAC legend for IDevice , i like it very much about their sound quality and build quality like tank .
I used it already 4 years never replace my internal battery .

The other DAC for IDevice as my favorite is Theorem 720 , 
Theorem DAC sound quality is also excellent as pure DAC.
As DAC / Amp sound so incredible , minus only hiss for BA drivers iems 

These two DAC from CL has very big power output is more or less like CD player about 2,00 VRms .

I can pair with my best transportable amp Bakoon HDA 5520 , their sound quality is really as audiophile sound quality .

IMO


----------



## nazrin313

Rudi..ure taking ure bakoon everywhere now lol..i see it more than the hugo


----------



## rudi0504

nazrin313 said:


> Rudi..ure taking ure bakoon everywhere now lol..i see it more than the hugo




Thank you Nazrin 
I use a lot at home


----------



## rudi0504

My best transportable set up / battery operated desktop set up :

Source : IPad Air 
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with muse 02 as USB / SPDIF >> coax to Hugo 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo as pure DAC
Amp : Bakoon HDA 5520 

Sound quality : incredible sound quality 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Showdown today




Congrats Michael


----------



## rudi0504

nazrin313 said:


> No Amp = Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Nazrin for your new AK 240


----------



## rudi0504

tracyca said:


> Sunday rig




Very nice CL set up tracyca


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


>




Work of art photography


----------



## LFC_SL

rudi0504 said:


> My best transportable set up / battery operated desktop set up :
> 
> Source : IPad Air
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD 1 LE with muse 02 as USB / SPDIF >> coax to Hugo
> ...



Hi rudi. I recall Rob Watts posted in the Hugo thread that an external amp only adds colour versus built-in output. What is your opinion on that, is it a case of you have to spend (relatively) a lot to better built in amp? Have you tested output to your other portable amps?

Tnx


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> Hi rudi. I recall Rob Watts posted in the Hugo thread that an external amp only adds colour versus built-in output. What is your opinion on that, is it a case of you have to spend (relatively) a lot to better built in amp? Have you tested output to your other portable amps?
> 
> Tnx




Hi 

As I mentioned before , Hugo DAC is excellent and their amp is very good 
I have tested Hugo output : 
2 mini plug HO and 1 6.3 mm plug HO are excellent because of their excellent DAC 

Every amps have their sound character / like Rob said coloration from their house sound character .

If I add external amp :

Source > Hugo > RCA to RCA > Bakoon Amp HDA 5520 >> the result is not coloration , Bakoon HDA 5520 make better improvement in the sound quality from Hugo build I'm amp 

If your amp has lower sound quality than your Hugo , than use external amp has no point , the sound quality is lower compare to Hugo internal amp .

I don't like HO out + external amp = SQ is below from RCA out + external amp 

HO out is not true line out , RCA out is true line out 

IMO


----------



## Wyd4

nazrin313 said:


> No Amp = Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> Amped = OMG Amazeballs


 
  
 I really... REALLY miss my portatube amp.
 It was simply amazing for a portable tube amp.
 If I had the money to dump I would buy it all over again.
 In Fact I might just head over to Jaben today to see how it sounds with my DX90 and SR80i/JH7s


----------



## nazrin313

wyd4 said:


> I really... REALLY miss my portatube amp.
> It was simply amazing for a portable tube amp.
> If I had the money to dump I would buy it all over again.
> In Fact I might just head over to Jaben today to see how it sounds with my DX90 and SR80i/JH7s




Hahah doooo eeeet my friend...once bitten, twice shy and enjoy one of the best amps ever to be made again..lol


----------



## teamjoe

Here's my setup, a DX90 to ALO's The National and out through a pair of Westone UM PRO 30's.
  
 It's helped me through lots of papers and research.


----------



## indieman

iPod nano + klipsch s3
​


----------



## MusicFiMan

Quote:


teamjoe said:


> Here's my setup, a DX90 to ALO's The National and out through a pair of Westone UM PRO 30's.
> 
> It's helped me through lots of papers and research.


 
  
 I have the same player and amp for the Westone 3. what vol do you use on the player and the amp?


----------



## delrosa81

My newly added IEM. Just got the Shure SE846 today, the bass is much improved over the SE535LTD but the highs seems muddier than the 535s. Overall I'm pretty happy with it though. Will play around with the filters when I get home tonight.


----------



## nazrin313

GUN METAL AK240 + ALUMINIUM Ref Titanium 1 = BEAUTIFUL SMOOTH SOUND...second to none


----------



## blackwolf1006

nazrin313 said:


> GUN METAL AK240 + ALUMINIUM Ref Titanium 1 = BEAUTIFUL SMOOTH SOUND...second to none


 
  
  
 God damm that sexy..


----------



## JoeDoe

^^^Amen!


----------



## nazrin313

blackwolf1006 said:


> God damm that sexy..




Thanks..my trusty LG G3 doing wonders there..but seriously..this setup is marvellous on audiophile recordings in the classical, acoustic and jazz genre..

The sound is sooo damn natural, lifelike and highly detailed..totally amazing synergy


----------



## blackwolf1006

nazrin313 said:


> Thanks..my trusty LG G3 doing wonders there..but seriously..this setup is marvellous on audiophile recordings in the classical, acoustic and jazz genre..
> 
> The sound is sooo damn natural, lifelike and highly detailed..totally amazing synergy


 
  
 what brand IEM are those? Right now I am using a Weston w4r (FiiO X5 > Westone 4R). Eventually I want to get a custom IEM (JH Roxanne). I have to make plans to go to the NYC and check out an AK240 in person. I herd nothing but good things about it.


----------



## nazrin313

blackwolf1006 said:


> what brand IEM are those? Right now I am using a Weston w4r (FiiO X5 > Westone 4R). Eventually I want to get a custom IEM (JH Roxanne). I have to make plans to go to the NYC and check out an AK240 in person. I herd nothing but good things about it.




Its Rhapsodio flagship Reference Titanium 1. Yeah, check it out. overall its the best dap there is however i can confirm it not the best sounding..close..but not the best..but add other aspects like UI, storage, bluetooth,wifi, design and size..imho it is the best


----------



## hotfever

This afternoon ,me and my friends did a critical listening between : hugo(thru laptop>stock usb) vs ak240 gold
 Using mainly fitear  parterre,abit of lcd X
  
  

  
  
 the result was quite shocking (as i expected hugo to out-perform ak240 to be honest)
  
 this is my very own thought about these device :
  
 ak240 (alone dap) :i will just point out some of its most amazed characters
  
 1 The best thing i was amazed by this device that it was so smooth sounding at the same time detail,very detail
 2 It was very neutral,balanced all the way from high to low at the same time very musical,intimate
 3 Very 3d with excellent layering
  
 hugo (using stock usb) : 
 1 the surrounding details(aka ambience) are more prominent compared to ak240 (doesnt mean more detail at all,they are both on the same level of details)
 2 its sound is abit more edgy/sharp.........make hugo less smooth but give more of a "wow" factor
 3 slightly wider soundstage width,same on ss depth
 4 3d and layering is beautifully as ak240
 5 I FEEL hugo is abit better in clarity vs ak240
  
 they are pretty much on par in sound quality (surprise me),but different in presentation:
  
 hugo pull the midrange slightly back to push surrounding details out more to strike for attentions
 ak240 keep everything treble,mid,low on the same volume to create a smooth,coherence flow
 to note that they both sound very details and balanced
  
 this was done mainly based on iem,i dont think 1 is better than other AT ALL ,it will come down to ur taste.
  
 i also tried ak240>optical>hugo : hugo become more spacious(clearly),saxophone was more straight to my chest (feeling),the rest wasnt much different (or my ears cant hear it clearly) 
 sorry about my term of describing sound as english is my second language 
  
 plz share ur thought about these 2 device as i only have hugo for a week,and was the 1st time i listen to ak240


----------



## teamjoe

musicfiman said:


> I have the same player and amp for the Westone 3. what vol do you use on the player and the amp?


 
 I usually have it at the 10 or 11'o clock mark on the National with low gain, and full volume on the DX90.


----------



## francopro

delrosa81 said:


> My newly added IEM. Just got the Shure SE846 today, the bass is much improved over the SE535LTD but the highs seems muddier than the 535s. Overall I'm pretty happy with it though. Will play around with the filters when I get home tonight.


 

 Nice rig !


----------



## delrosa81

francopro said:


> Nice rig !


 

 Thanks francopro!


----------



## tracyca

Sweet!


----------



## yang2910

Wow the cable is so shiny and sexy <3 Is that the stock cable that comes with it?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

delrosa81 said:


> My newly added IEM. Just got the Shure SE846 today, the bass is much improved over the SE535LTD but the highs seems muddier than the 535s. Overall I'm pretty happy with it though. Will play around with the filters when I get home tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is it muddier even through HO of X5? I find the E18 terrible for IEM's, which is why I got the DX90.
  
 Nice rig, btw..


----------



## Aleksandrovich




----------



## Scorpion667

aleksandrovich said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 What's the song in the video if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

scorpion667 said:


> What's the song in the video if you don't mind me asking?



https://soundcloud.com/minchamusic/jhene-aiko-the-worst-mincha-slow-club-remix


----------



## delrosa81

yang2910 said:


> Wow the cable is so shiny and sexy <3 Is that the stock cable that comes with it?


 
 You referring to the Shure 846? If so, yes its the stock cables 
  


mathi8vadhanan said:


> Is it muddier even through HO of X5? I find the E18 terrible for IEM's, which is why I got the DX90.
> 
> Nice rig, btw..


 
 I have not tried it thru the HO of the X5, only via the E12, after listening for a few hours last night, clarity is there but i should phrase it as the 846 sounds warmer than the 535s. Last night I tried it with the AK120 unamped and sounded really really sweet. I have not gotten the chance to try out with the ZX1 yet but will try to do so tonight. No offence to westone owners, but I tried the W40 and it was really muddy, very similiar to the Shure 425. But it was a demo set so might have not been at its optimum so I cannot say for sure though.


----------



## AnakChan

Where do I start with the reviews!?
  

 Dita Truth (not mine)
 FitEar MH335DW Studio Reference
 FitEar TO GO! 334
 Noble Kaiser 10 (K10's)
 JHA Roxanne Universals (not mine)
 Tralucent Ref 1 (not mine)
  

 Hifiman HM-901
 Redwine Audio RWAK240
 Fiio X5 (not mine)
 Calyx M (not mine)


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Where do I start with the reviews!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is very simple : 335SR, overall and on 901 vs. 240. Then K10, same thing. The Calyx overall. The rest I own or tried or don't care . Of course you can still review the rest for all these "other guys".


----------



## delrosa81

My fav rig, extremely portable plus remote control at my fingertips, ultra convenient as well plus great sound! 
  

 AK120 + SE846 + iRiver Remote for AK120.


----------



## delrosa81

anakchan said:


> Where do I start with the reviews!?
> 
> 
> Dita Truth (not mine)
> ...


 
 Oh my, there are so many possibilities mix n match with different DAPs and CIEMs! I would have a big big headache for sure!


----------



## kh600rr

anakchan said:


> Where do I start with the reviews!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What cables are you using on the Noble K-10's?


----------



## kkcc

anakchan said:


> Where do I start with the reviews!?


 
  
 Sean, I'll make it easy for you: I just need 335SR with any one of the DAPs... rest I already own/know or can figure out


----------



## AnakChan

kh600rr said:


> What cables are you using on the Noble K-10's?


 
  
 I have a pair of Wagnus Luna that's balanced for the AK240. It's a 24AWG SPC PTFE ET cable.


----------



## xored

paul graham said:


> A rig from a a while back, I still have it all but think I might just dust off the sony and try it out with a few of my new Amps.
> Still would love for someone in the know to figure out a line out hack for it...
> 
> Sony Vaio Pocket
> ...



Since when nordost odin sells 3.5mm to 3.5mm?


----------



## skalkman

xored said:


> Since when nordost odin sells 3.5mm to 3.5mm?


 
 Nordost does not. It's probably just made with Nordost wires.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## skalkman




----------



## h1f1add1cted

@skalkman
  
 What case you are using for your X3 and what material is this around the E12?
  
 Thank you


----------



## skalkman

h1f1add1cted said:


> @skalkman
> 
> What case you are using for your X3 and what material is this around the E12?
> 
> Thank you :wink_face:



That is the HS5 leather protector from FiiO themselves, as for the E12 that is some anti-slip matting wich you normally use to keep carpets from slipping all over your floor. It's quite popular here on Head-Fi as the go-to component protector and it feels very nice in the hand(s). (It's dirt cheep also, wich is welcomed once in a while.)


----------



## Arty McGhee

skalkman said:


>




That's a good lookin rig


----------



## delrosa81

I started out my audio equipment journey just early June 2014. My first purchase was the Fiio E12 and I never am able to stop after. I love gadgets and music and testing out the various equipment got me really super duper tempted to get another gadget. Right now I have 4 DAPs which I have tested and tested and tested. They have 4 different sound signatures but I like these particular 4 signatures. I have taken some photos and will share my favourite DAPs for now


----------



## skalkman

arty mcghee said:


> That's a good lookin rig


 
 Well thank you!


----------



## Nek8888

Sennheiser Adidas HD25 II
iPhone 4S
Fiio E17


----------



## h1f1add1cted

skalkman said:


> That is the HS5 leather protector from FiiO themselves, as for the E12 that is some anti-slip matting wich you normally use to keep carpets from slipping all over your floor. It's quite popular here on Head-Fi as the go-to component protector and it feels very nice in the hand(s). (It's dirt cheep also, wich is welcomed once in a while.)


 
  
 thx really helpful.
  
 My rig with new closed low budget headphones (Onkyo ES-HF300), with detachable cables, but sounds suprisely really well balanced - no basshead, no treble peaks - good job. But yeah no chance vs my Grado RS2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but nice for portable usage and good isolation too.


----------



## Paul Graham

nek8888 said:


> Sennheiser Adidas HD25 II
> iPhone 4S
> Fiio E17


 
  
 I used to use this very rig & Got a lot of enjoyment from it.  
  

  
  
 What App/Format are you using?


----------



## blackwolf1006

portable rig 2 
  
 FiiO x5 > HeadAmp pico USB DAC/Amp > HD800. Double Helix cable replacement.


----------



## heart banger-97

^^^
Great
That cable really looks like a snake.


----------



## blackwolf1006

heart banger-97 said:


> ^^^
> Great
> That cable really looks like a snake.


 
  
 Thanks. its a shame Double helix will not make those cables any more. ..


----------



## Wyd4

blackwolf1006 said:


> Thanks. its a shame Double helix will not make those cables any more. ..




Makes the ic look sad  poor ic.

Very nice rig.


----------



## delrosa81

skalkman said:


>


 

 Great looking rig and Im sure it sounds good! Love the E12!


----------



## Paul Graham

In need of a decent right angled lightning cable folks? Money no object?
  
 Here ya go....
  
 Its only £9,999.99
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Startech-2m-6ft-Angled-Black-Apple-8-pin-Lightning-Connector-to-USB-Cable-/301177558657?pt=UK_Computing_USB_Cables&hash=item461f94d681


----------



## martinrajdl

paul graham said:


> In need of a decent right angled lightning cable folks? Money no object?
> 
> Here ya go....
> 
> ...


 
 Great ! I was in need for one like this !!! And snce they are so reasonably priced I might get some spares as well    





 It probably increases the quality of digital information by 10 000% ...


----------



## SpudHarris

Guys, let's not get bent out of shape, delivery is Freeeeeeee!


----------



## SundayDriver

After 5 years my Cowon iAudio 7 gave up the ghost. The sad part is that it was completely my fault. I purchased a DX50 to replace it with low expectations, but I noticed a huge difference in sound quality immediately. The best way to describe it is that there's a greater sense of space and music no longer sounds like a pile of sound. I do feel that it's lacking a bit of low end, but fortunately the IE8s make up for it somewhat. My other headphones need an amp. After 5 years I'm happy just to have gapless FLAC playback.


----------



## skalkman

delrosa81 said:


> Great looking rig and Im sure it sounds good! Love the E12!


 
 It's a proper chunk! Both in terms of sonics and physic's. Works great with the SD-2's and the BTG Midnight cable.


----------



## flymetothemoon

delrosa81 said:


> I started out my audio equipment journey just early June 2014. My first purchase was the Fiio E12 and I never am able to stop after. I love gadgets and music and testing out the various equipment got me really super duper tempted to get another gadget. Right now I have 4 DAPs which I have tested and tested and tested. They have 4 different sound signatures but I like these particular 4 signatures. I have taken some photos and will share my favourite DAPs for now


 
 That's a lot of investment


----------



## flymetothemoon

sundaydriver said:


> After 5 years my Cowon iAudio 7 gave up the ghost. The sad part is that it was completely my fault. I purchased a DX50 to replace it with low expectations, but I noticed a huge difference in sound quality immediately. The best way to describe it is that there's a greater sense of space and music no longer sounds like a pile of sound. I do feel that it's lacking a bit of low end, but fortunately the IE8s make up for it somewhat. My other headphones need an amp. After 5 years I'm happy just to have gapless FLAC playback.


 
 Technology makes things obsolete fast


----------



## delrosa81

flymetothemoon said:


> That's a lot of investment


 

 Thanks  Yeah now I'm eating the grass off the turf at my office lol


----------



## Max Choiral

Summer's rig


----------



## cn11

This is about as bulky as I like to go for 'portable'. I have a fairly large case, so I just store the DX90 & Rx MK3 bundled together, so setup is nice and quick at work. The combo is sounding awesome.


----------



## mpawluk91

cn11 said:


> This is about as bulky as I like to go for 'portable'. I have a fairly large case, so I just store the DX90 & Rx MK3 bundled together, so setup is nice and quick at work. The combo is sounding awesome.


try this firmware that Lurker0 fine tuned, it makes your dx90 a bit perfect DAP http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14064978329937&key=416b062f03da6d676366e939c30f24f0&libId=a05e401d-b2b6-4812-9571-59cd13010022&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.head-fi.org%2Ft%2F697035%2Fibasso-dx90-dual-sabre-1st-page-to-reformat-latest-fw-download-general-information%2F7380_30%23post_10747483&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fdrive.google.com%2Ffolderview%3Fid%3D0BwD53j7XasjFaWNncnFGc1dScG8%26usp%3Dsharing&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.head-fi.org%2Fusers%2Fsubscriptions&title=iBasso%20DX90.%20Dual%20Sabre%2C%201st%20page%20to%20reformat%20latest%20FW%20download%20%26%20general%20information%20.%20.%20.%20.%20.%20.%20.%20.%20.%20.&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fdrive.google.com%2Ffolderview%3Fid%3D0BwD53j7XasjFaWNncnFGc1dScG8%26amp%3Busp%3Dsharing

The best part is that it is the same firmware as the 2.1 international version it just has some CPU adjustment, the only visual way to tell that its Lurker0 version is by the font. He changed it a little so you can be sure it updated


----------



## cn11

Wow, cool... Thanks. And if I would want to go back to a stock firmware, I could download the 2.05 (the one I am liking right now) image and just update to that, correct?
  
 Also, which would be lead to more desirable results, sonically? ...Rockboxing it, or doing this update with a bit perfect firmware?


----------



## mpawluk91

cn11 said:


> Wow, cool... Thanks. And if I would want to go back to a stock firmware, I could download the 2.05 (the one I am liking right now) image and just update to that, correct?
> 
> Also, which would be lead to more desirable results, sonically? ...Rockboxing it, or doing this update with a bit perfect firmware?


yes you can go back to the original firmware same as a regular update, rock box shouldn't soundnt different than the regular firmware but it will give more eq options (some people say it sounds worse) I am using the bit perfect firmware and I think it sounds more consistent than stock 2.1 firmware. Everything looks and works exactly the same except for it has a different font


----------



## cn11

Thanks for that link. Ran that firmware update and holy cow, that is some good sound. It's so expansive and crisp compared to 2.05 & 2.1.


----------



## mpawluk91

cn11 said:


> Thanks for that link. Ran that firmware update and holy cow, that is some good sound. It's so expansive and crisp compared to 2.05 & 2.1.


no problem but u should actually thank Lurker0 for modding it, I am merely a messenger


----------



## cn11

I will for sure in the thread discussing the firmware...


----------



## Paul Graham

Need to sort a decent short usb cable out but you get the idea....

iPhone 5.
Teac HA-50p.
Sennheiser Amperior.

Toxic Cables White Widow.
Teac HR App.

The Poems.


----------



## Pepito




----------



## BaTou069

pepito said:


>


 
 How are the Shures in balanced VS unbalanced?
 I don't understand the idea behind the Protector, being a balanced amp without an balanced input. Am I alone here?


----------



## AnakChan

batou069 said:


> How are the Shures in balanced VS unbalanced?
> I don't understand the idea behind the Protector, being a balanced amp without an balanced input. Am I alone here?


 
  
 Probably some kind of phase splitter inside?


----------



## Pepito

batou069 said:


> How are the Shures in balanced VS unbalanced?
> I don't understand the idea behind the Protector, being a balanced amp without an balanced input. Am I alone here?


 
  
  


anakchan said:


> Probably some kind of phase splitter inside?


 
  
 Running them balanced yields a greater soundstage and better imaging/separation. I'd put it at a 30% improvement over SE as it's fairly noticeable.
  
 And yes there's a phase splitter.


----------



## BaTou069

pepito said:


> Running them balanced yields a greater soundstage and better imaging/separation. I'd put it at a 30% improvement over SE as it's fairly noticeable.
> 
> And yes there's a phase splitter.


 
 Interesting, I wonder how a balanced input would further improve the sound, for example with the Lightning, Intruder or Emmeline SR71B..


----------



## Pepito

batou069 said:


> Interesting, I wonder how a balanced input would further improve the sound, for example with the Lightning, Intruder or Emmeline SR71B..


 
  
 Larry has the Lightning, he tested it with balanced in and SE in. He didn't notice much of a difference if I recall correctly.


----------



## AnakChan

> > pepito said:
> >
> >
> > > Running them balanced yields a greater soundstage and better imaging/separation. I'd put it at a 30% improvement over SE as it's fairly noticeable.
> ...


 
  
 That is interesting. The reason being is that at least in my experience, I find that BA's tend to benefit little (but not none) from balancing vs say dynamic drivers. Maybe it's the kind of BAs I own vs the SE846?
  
 In fact, with my my former CLAS -dB/RxMk3 setup (now I have the CLAS -dB/Duet), I  find balancing on the backend IC to yield more significant changes than balancing the BA IEM cables. Of course having both would be the most beneficial - so doing various SE vs balanced cable combinations was purely for testing. I haven't tried the same test for DD-based earphones yet.


----------



## Pepito

anakchan said:


> That is interesting. The reason being is that at least in my experience, I find that BA's tend to benefit little (but not none) from balancing vs say dynamic drivers. Maybe it's the kind of BAs I own vs the SE846?
> 
> In fact, with my my former CLAS -dB/RxMk3 setup (now I have the CLAS -dB/Duet), I  find balancing on the backend IC to yield more significant changes than balancing the BA IEM cables. Of course having both would be the most beneficial - so doing various SE vs balanced cable combinations was purely for testing. I haven't tried the same test for DD-based earphones yet.


 
  
 Hmm that is also interesting. There are a few members on the 846 thread who acquired a balanced RSA setup and they all agreed that there was noticeable improvement.
  
 I wish I had an RSA lightning and a balanced source to test...


----------



## BaTou069

pepito said:


> Hmm that is also interesting. There are a few members on the 846 thread who acquired a balanced RSA setup and they all agreed that there was noticeable improvement.
> 
> I wish I had an RSA lightning and a balanced source to test...


 
  
 You could get the RSA Intruder and use it as a DAC. So no need for a balanced source 
 Of course I have no Idea how this DAC is/sounds


----------



## skalkman

Had a bit of a mini-meet with sjolander21 yesterday.
Tried his new iFi Nano iDSD and I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## flymetothemoon

anakchan said:


> That is interesting. The reason being is that at least in my experience, I find that BA's tend to benefit little (but not none) from balancing vs say dynamic drivers. Maybe it's the kind of BAs I own vs the SE846?
> 
> In fact, with my my former CLAS -dB/RxMk3 setup (now I have the CLAS -dB/Duet), I  find balancing on the backend IC to yield more significant changes than balancing the BA IEM cables. Of course having both would be the most beneficial - so doing various SE vs balanced cable combinations was purely for testing. I haven't tried the same test for DD-based earphones yet.


 
 If your BA IEMs behave better with balanced out that might something to do with impedance matching.


----------



## delrosa81

Im so excited thus Im just posting pics of my new toy without any digital transport yet...
  
 Just got the last unit at Jaben today during lunch hour. Now it is charging, cant wait to use it tonight! But Im flying off for work morrow morning and only be back next week......sighs....


----------



## flymetothemoon

delrosa81 said:


> Im so excited thus Im just posting pics of my new toy without any digital transport yet...
> 
> Just got the last unit at Jaben today during lunch hour. Now it is charging, cant wait to use it tonight! But Im flying off for work morrow morning and only be back next week......sighs....


 
 Each of us all knowing the feeling in the 1st few hours of ownership with a new gadget...enjoy.  Cheers


----------



## delrosa81

flymetothemoon said:


> Each of us all knowing the feeling in the 1st few hours of ownership with a new gadget...enjoy.  Cheers


 

 Thanks flymetothemoon! Yeah its always nice and exciting !


----------



## blackwolf1006

skalkman said:


> Had a bit of a mini-meet with sjolander21 yesterday.
> Tried his new iFi Nano iDSD and I was quite impressed with it.


 

 Amen brother..


----------



## flymetothemoon

pepito said:


> Running them balanced yields a greater soundstage and better imaging/separation. I'd put it at a *30% improvement* over SE as it's fairly noticeable.
> 
> And yes there's a phase splitter.


 
 That's a huge difference


----------



## Paul Graham

Todays Rig of choice...


----------



## flymetothemoon

paul graham said:


> Todays Rig of choice...


 
 A lot of blues


----------



## delrosa81

paul graham said:


> Todays Rig of choice...


 
 Very nice blue theme and Im sure it sounds very good. Nice photos too


----------



## delrosa81

cn11 said:


> This is about as bulky as I like to go for 'portable'. I have a fairly large case, so I just store the DX90 & Rx MK3 bundled together, so setup is nice and quick at work. The combo is sounding awesome.


 
  
 Nice rig you have there, how do you find the DX90?


----------



## Scorpion667

>


 
  
 Nice pocketable setups. A rarity in the portable setup thread!


----------



## dudeskis

Before I joined the forums I spent a couple months reading all the reviews and advice thread from 2013-2014. Below is what I use while traveling for work. It is the best I can do on my budget but I'm satisfied none the less.

http://imgur.com/cBOFJoK


----------



## JoeDoe

dudeskis said:


> Before I joined the forums I spent a couple months reading all the reviews and advice thread from 2013-2014. Below is what I use while traveling for work. It is the best I can do on my budget but I'm satisfied none the less.
> 
> http://imgur.com/cBOFJoK


 
 Looks good man! Here's to avoiding upgraditis altogether!
  
 Welcome to head-fi. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## dudeskis

Thank you for the welcome.  I knew it was time to strike when the E17 came available for $90.  Only issue now is the iPod touch is only 32gb and flac tracks fill it up FAST!
  
 It was a tough decision on the RE-400s since I really wanted cable controls and a mic but after listening to them I think it was the right choice.  They get more use even at home than my MDRV6s.


----------



## flymetothemoon

joedoe said:


> Looks good man! Here's to avoiding upgraditis altogether!
> 
> Welcome to head-fi. Sorry about your wallet.


 
 You are right...sorry about your wallet...100% agreed LOL.


----------



## Arty McGhee

this weeks work rig
 still tuning the tr50's 
 had to upgrade to an e12 to drive 'em
 sounds pretty good and wallets not hurtin too bad
 fits the case nicely and fits in the saddlebag on the harley


----------



## skalkman

blackwolf1006 said:


> Amen brother..


 
 It's the slogan of a Scandinavian Hi-Fi dealer called HiFi-Klubben.


----------



## fiascogarcia

paul graham said:


> Need to sort a decent short usb cable out but you get the idea....
> 
> iPhone 5.
> Teac HA-50p.
> ...


 
 Why do you have a bunny on your rug?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

At one point, I was using my FiiO E11 with the iAudio X5L which was very bulky and weighed over 300g. I used these together with my AKG K550s.


 My X5L has now given up on both the line out and the headphone socket so it is no good any more. I now use the FiiO X3 and that sounds great without a portable amplifier added. The E11 makes a small improvement to the X3 with my headphones though.


----------



## Richsvt

The Bunny is watching TV...it's what they do.


----------



## nazrin313

richsvt said:


> The Bunny is watching TV...it's what they do.




Best reply EVER lol that made my day


----------



## raulromanjr




----------



## Paul Graham

Haha someone noticed then...
 She's called Princess and she's a Netherland Dwarf/Mini Rex Cross.
 And she loves TV its true!
  
 Well my latest Toxic Cables investment, The Toxic Cables Balanced Viper arrived for my IE8's today.
 Thank You Frank for yet Another epic cable!
 Very Very well made, And using the IE8's in this configuration really brings them to life!
 I mean they're good iem's anyway, But the balanced output through this SPC adds sparkle in all the right spots.
 Its taken me a few years to learn about the terminology related to the hobby and what it all means etc, 
 But I can safely say that the IE8's set up like this, Have a far wider sound stage, Bass is tight and controlled and the bass extension is very good, 
 I no longer need to tweak the bass setting on the IE8's themselves, Thats "Zero'd" out now.
 Highs are crisp and clear, And midrange is present, Smooth but not too edgy. ( How I like it )
 Vocals feel more natural now and are more forward.
  
 Anyway, I'll leave you with some pics....
  
 iPhone 5
 Solo
 Boomslang
 Pelican
 IE8
  
 All Toxic Cables Interconnects apart from cheap USB cable ( Need to sort a right angled Lightning out soon )
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 My son photobombed me so please forgive the second photo lol.


----------



## BillsonChang007

At least now we know you have a cool son


----------



## flymetothemoon

paul graham said:


> Haha someone noticed then...
> She's called Princess and she's a Netherland Dwarf/Mini Rex Cross.
> And she loves TV its true!
> 
> ...


 
 Lovely


----------



## kh600rr

Lazy Saturday morning rig.. It's feeding my HD-800, which I was too lazy to take off..
Ak-240-Duet-Black Dragon V2 headphone cable-Moon audio Balanced cables-HD-800..


----------



## bmichels

kh600rr said:


> Lazy Saturday morning rig.. It's feeding my HD-800, which I was too lazy to take off..


 
  
 What AMP are you using to feed the mighty HD800 ?


----------



## kh600rr

bmichels said:


> What AMP are you using to feed the mighty HD800 ?



Duet..


----------



## Paul Graham

billsonchang007 said:


> At least now we know you have a cool son


 
 Thank You!
 Yes he is very cool indeed...
 For a ten year old he has some fantastic loves/hobbies.......
 He Listens to Jazz & Classical, Loves cars, Especially Subaru's & Classic Dubs.
 He already has a Mac Mini in his room along with a Technics Micro Hifi, Turntable, iPod and a few pairs of cans.
 He knows the difference between great and bad sound.....
 He can play the drums and bongos/tom-toms at a very competent level.
 And he loves Star Wars, Star Trek and LOTR   
 A Very Proud Dad I am!


----------



## x RELIC x

paul graham said:


> Thank You!
> Yes he is very cool indeed...
> For a ten year old he has some fantastic loves/hobbies.......
> He Listens to Jazz & Classical, Loves cars, Especially Subaru's & Classic Dubs.
> ...




Awwwwwww.


----------



## flymetothemoon

kh600rr said:


> Lazy Saturday morning rig.. It's feeding my HD-800, which I was too lazy to take off..
> Ak-240-Duet-Black Dragon V2 headphone cable-Moon audio Balanced cables-HD-800..


 
 Nice case colour


----------



## Nek8888

paul graham said:


> I used to use this very rig & Got a lot of enjoyment from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice! 
  
 What are you using now?
  
 The app I am using at the moment is the ONKYO HF Player app.


----------



## Paul Graham

iPhone 5
 Teac HA-50p
 Sennheiser HD25 or Amperior etc...
 And I use the Teac HF Player. ( Same as your Onkyo )


----------



## TheGame21x

60GB iPod Video 5G - Fiio L3 - JDS Labs C5 - Baldoor Earbell E100


----------



## M3NTAL

@TheGame21x - Nice and clean/simple! Dig it!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Flacplayer or Onkyo app still only put out at 16/48 max with idevice dac/amps.
(Although they can store and play hi-res files it is still down scaled).

This can be upped to 24/48, 24/96 etc if you use the CCK and compatible dac/amps.


----------



## knightzor




----------



## Fabaaroan

My holiday ring


----------



## Wyd4

fabaaroan said:


> My holiday ring




Looks like my old work rig


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

fabaaroan said:


> My holiday ring


 
  
 Those look like ear pads you can take a nap on...
  
 Are those Alpha Dogs?


----------



## BillsonChang007

iFi Micro iDSD + iPad with CCK XD


----------



## Fabaaroan

Y





buttuglyjeff said:


> Those look like ear pads you can take a nap on...
> 
> Are those Alpha Dogs?




Yes AD with O2 and sony ZX1
And if it's too hot I have my SE3 ref


----------



## maricius

billsonchang007 said:


> iFi Micro iDSD + iPad with CCK XD




First micro iDSD pic on this thread!! Hoping to get mine by Monday. Can't wait for your review (you're posting one right?)!!


----------



## BillsonChang007

maricius said:


> First micro iDSD pic on this thread!! Hoping to get mine by Monday. Can't wait for your review (you're posting one right?)!!




Yes I am : D Love the iDSD very much xD


----------



## MusicFiMan

knightzor said:


>


 
 hi. which cable you use there?


----------



## delrosa81

Ever since I got the Shure 846, my SE535LTD has been in isolation and I tried to use it with my Sony ZX-1 + Sony PHA-2 + Fiio E12DIY rig but it just didnt capture my ears at all, I keep feeling there is something missing till just moments ago I decided to plug it into my Chord Hugo and boy now I'm smiling listening to my favorite songs. The DAC/AMP is seriously important, when I plugged in the SE535LTD direct into my Ak240 and I also felt something was missing......Chord Hugo is really worth every single cent despite its price tag. I am loving it!
  
 I got the Pelican Case today to store both the Chord Hugo and AK240 as I move around and fly around a fair bit.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

fabaaroan said:


> My holiday ring


 
 Your wife/girlfriend must be loving you dearly, giving you such a big ring!


----------



## delrosa81

billsonchang007 said:


> iFi Micro iDSD + iPad with CCK XD


 
 Very nice rig you have there, I love beautifully machined metal products, especially portable amps, the iDSD is beautifully made.


----------



## knightzor

musicfiman said:


> hi. which cable you use there?


 
 It's a headphone lounge Silver LITZ cable. Fantastic cable especially for the reasonable price.


----------



## cub0ne

DX50(rockboxed)/C&C BH2/Rockit Sounds R-50


----------



## nazrin313

Not much better than this...at last the AK240 wakes up!!! and boy oh boy...what a sound!!!


----------



## flymetothemoon

nazrin313 said:


> Not much better than this...at last the AK240 wakes up!!! and boy oh boy...what a sound!!!


 
 Nice pic.


----------



## nazrin313

Thanks fly...now i fully understand what the fuss about the ak240 was..

Go BALANCED


----------



## flymetothemoon

nazrin313 said:


> Thanks fly...now i fully understand what the fuss about the ak240 was..
> 
> Go BALANCED



Although I have not auditioned the 100ii and 120ii but the 240 is quite special on its own.  The kind of details it renders was tremendous and it should able to drive majority of IEMs in the market with good results.  
 
I'm now using its optical out feeding my home system and indulging in fantastic music.




The little 240 is sitting on top of the PS3, can you find it?


----------



## kh600rr

flymetothemoon said:


> nazrin313 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks fly...now i fully understand what the fuss about the ak240 was..
> ...



Nice set up brother.. Can I come over and play PS3?


----------



## delrosa81

flymetothemoon said:


> nazrin313 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks fly...now i fully understand what the fuss about the ak240 was..
> ...


 
 Woah! Nice home setup you have there!


----------



## flymetothemoon

kh600rr said:


> Nice set up brother.. Can I come over and play PS3?


 
 Sure.  But I only have one game...Formula One 2011.


----------



## flymetothemoon

delrosa81 said:


> Woah! Nice home setup you have there!


 
 The current system has been a "down grade" to my previous system below ...


----------



## nazrin313

flymetothemoon said:


> The current system has been a "down grade" to my previous system below ...


 
 OWH WOW...how much did all this cost if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dwayniac

My Samsung Galaxy 4.0 and E11 have been serving me well. Being able to change batteries makes them both perfect for the long run. My current headphones for this rig are the Yamaha EPH100 and Beyer T50p.


----------



## indieman

cub0ne said:


> DX50(rockboxed)/C&C BH2/Rockit Sounds R-50


 
  
 That's awesome. Love the background pic! I love RB on my clip zip, but the screen is too small >.<


----------



## flymetothemoon

nazrin313 said:


> OWH WOW...how much did all this cost if you dont mind me asking?


 
 I can tell you how much that I've sold the "entire system" to a 60 years old man in Kunshan, China (the city had a huge explosion back few days ago) back in 2010...Rmb 200,000 (or US$33,000, roughly) after 10 years of ownership!


----------



## delrosa81

flymetothemoon said:


> The current system has been a "down grade" to my previous system below ...


 

 Wow! Im drooling........still the existing setup is really good to me already


----------



## nazrin313

flymetothemoon said:


> I can tell you how much that I've sold the "entire system" to a 60 years old man in Kunshan, China (the city had a huge explosion back few days ago) back in 2010...Rmb 200,000 (or US$33,000, roughly) after 10 years of ownership!




Hahah i can only imagine how much it cost brand new bro...i will never be to that level..well..i dont think so anyways


----------



## h1f1add1cted

nazrin313 said:


> Not much better than this...at last the AK240 wakes up!!! and boy oh boy...what a sound!!!


 
 Could you please tell what exact "adapter/converter" you are using, that would be very helpful. Btw. epic setup


----------



## nazrin313

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please tell what exact "adapter/converter" you are using, that would be very helpful. Btw. epic setup :wink_face:




Its norne audio ultra short adaptor kobiconn to 2.5mm trrs..


----------



## MusicFiMan

knightzor said:


> It's a headphone lounge Silver LITZ cable. Fantastic cable especially for the reasonable price.


 
 thanks for the answer. 
 what were the specs for ordering the cable, im kinda lost there with all the requirements.
 Does the cable realy sounds better than the stock one? in what way?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Todays weapon of choice at work.




Rockboxed iPod video (240 GB mSATA)
Go-dap GD-03
SE 846


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

I ordered a pair of Logitech UE6000's for portable use so I dont have to carry around an AKG K240 and FiiO E11... Getting it Monday through Wednesday next week... Also, so I dont have to listen to external noises.


----------



## Wyd4

For the commute.


----------



## Wyd4

And when I am at work.

With these cups in transit to me at the moment


----------



## knightzor

musicfiman said:


> thanks for the answer.
> what were the specs for ordering the cable, im kinda lost there with all the requirements.
> Does the cable realy sounds better than the stock one? in what way?


 
 On Ted's website, you can find the how to order form and for any special requests, just email him 

 It's pretty straightforward. My order which I emailed through to ted was:

 Model: UM Miracles (recessed sockets)
  
 Wire: Silver LITZ
  
 Length: 4'
  
 Y-Connect: Wood
  
 Plug: Viablue small

 He'll then send you a paypal invoice. Easy!
  
  
 IMO it tightens the bass - noticeably so. Mids are the same. Highs - they seem to have a little bit more sparkle, it's hard to describe. It is different sounding though.


----------



## kh600rr

knightzor said:


> On Ted's website, you can find the how to order form and for any special requests, just email him
> 
> 
> It's pretty straightforward. My order which I emailed through to ted was:
> ...



Can't go wrong with Ted..


----------



## spurxiii

Ready for the train trip home


----------



## Fabaaroan

My little rig


----------



## Infoseeker

spurxiii said:


> Ready for the train trip home


 

 Don't set your text color to red.


----------



## Spidermeng

my bro new toy : )


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I now use the FiiO X3 player with my AKG K550s:
  

  

  
 I used to use the iAudio X5L strapped to the FiiO E11 and that just looks huge when comparing them. My X5L has given up on both the line out and the headphone socket so is no good anymore. It was built like a brick and didn't feel like it would stop working. It did in the end though.
  


  
 It is great that the X3 sounds so good with my K550s without a portable amp added. The E11 does add a bit of volume and its bass boost is a little deeper sounding than the X3's own bass EQ.
  
 I am really pleased with my X3. Such a big improvement in sound quality compared to my old player if you use the headphone output. I liked that you could still use the EQ through the line out of the X5L. That is one of the few things I miss on the X3.
 Maybe a small clock would be nice too!


----------



## cub0ne

indieman said:


> That's awesome. Love the background pic! I love RB on my clip zip, but the screen is too small >.<


 
  
 got get a dx50 or a dx90. i did post some custom wallpapers for rockbox here..


----------



## spurxiii

infoseeker said:


> Don't set your text color to red.




Sorry did I ?


----------



## delrosa81

spidermeng said:


> my bro new toy : )


 
 Very nicely taken photo and its a nice piece of equipment


----------



## Infoseeker

spurxiii said:


> Sorry did I ?




Was making a joke. About misunderstood audiophile-stacks on public transportation.


----------



## flymetothemoon

spidermeng said:


> my bro new toy : )


 
 Great pic


----------



## nazrin313

My 'on the go' gear is complete


----------



## flymetothemoon

nazrin313 said:


> My 'on the go' gear is complete


 
 Very neat storage


----------



## nazrin313

Thanks fly..pelican case 1020 for the uber is essential i think..also sticked low profile velcro on the adaptors so they dont bang on the iems


----------



## awry

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Todays weapon of choice at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This looks awesome. Very neat. Go-dap aside, how come you never modded any of your ipod videos? I see you have 3.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Turbo Time
Ipod Touch 64GB
Digizoid ZO2
Sony MDR-A20


----------



## spurxiii

infoseeker said:


> Was making a joke. About misunderstood audiophile-stacks on public transportation.




Lol yeah I get suspicious stares sometimes when I'm taking the stack out to change a setting. It looked even worse when I started this hobby and had my altoids mint tin cmoy amp attached to my iPhone with rubber bands and IC cabled between the 2 that were clearly too long. That really looked like a bomb


----------



## Eugguy

spurxiii said:


> Lol yeah I get suspicious stares sometimes when I'm taking the stack out to change a setting. It looked even worse when I started this hobby and had my altoids mint tin cmoy amp attached to my iPhone with rubber bands and IC cabled between the 2 that were clearly too long. That really looked like a bomb


 
 Seriously...kind go the last thing you want to bring to the airport. I have a portable subwoofer, the SubPac M1. It straps on your back and has two vibrating discs that look like what could be a detonatable device. Wearing this in conjunction with having my portable amp setup in the airport may be something I can never do. 
 I actually opened it up once...the small transducers look like bomb materials...all those wires trapped inside with the batteries and all. Definitely would be asked some questions after I pass through the XRAY Machine. Haha.


----------



## tracyca

My new toys!


----------



## tracyca

Ak100ii is quite the looker, but I prefer my cypher labs stack more.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

awry said:


> This looks awesome. Very neat. Go-dap aside, how come you never modded any of your ipod videos? I see you have 3.


 
 Thanks. I just started collecting these. I've done CF Mod on one of them and SSD mod on another.
 I would love to do the diyMod, but I need to improve my soldering skills first.


----------



## delrosa81

spurxiii said:


> Lol yeah I get suspicious stares sometimes when I'm taking the stack out to change a setting. It looked even worse when I started this hobby and had my altoids mint tin cmoy amp attached to my iPhone with rubber bands and IC cabled between the 2 that were clearly too long. That really looked like a bomb


 
  
 LOL! I like the part where you mentioned the altoids mint tin cmoy amp attached to ur iphone and it looking like a bomb. But only audiophiles would really know what you were carrying exactly.


tracyca said:


> My new toys!


 
 Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## spurxiii

eugguy said:


> Seriously...kind go the last thing you want to bring to the airport. I have a portable subwoofer, the SubPac M1. It straps on your back and has two vibrating discs that look like what could be a detonatable device. Wearing this in conjunction with having my portable amp setup in the airport may be something I can never do.
> 
> I actually opened it up once...the small transducers look like bomb materials...all those wires trapped inside with the batteries and all. Definitely would be asked some questions after I pass through the XRAY Machine. Haha.




Lol and shout Jihad while you adjust the EQ


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

It was a gorgeous sunset.


----------



## kh600rr

tracyca said:


> My new toys!



Nice brother ... Enjoy


----------



## delrosa81

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It was a gorgeous sunset.


 

 Nice portable setup you have there


----------



## CJs06

With all these great portable head-fi gear, I couldn't help share my recent upgrade.
  
 iBasso DX50 (v1.2.9 MOD) (Dignis Leather Case) -> ALO Green Line Mini to Mini -> ALO National -> Sony XBA-H1


----------



## Richsvt

Very nice. What do you think of the National? I love mine. Built like a tank. Power is very respectable.


----------



## Wyd4

cjs06 said:


> With all these great portable head-fi gear, I couldn't help share my recent upgrade.
> 
> iBasso DX50 (v1.2.9 MOD) (Dignis Leather Case) -> ALO Green Line Mini to Mini -> ALO National -> Sony XBA-H1



Nice setup 
National is a perfect footprint for the DX too.
I will be getting a dignis case for my dx90 soon. Sick of the silicone sticking in my pocket and looking terrible. The leather is classy.


----------



## CJs06

richsvt said:


> Very nice. What do you think of the National? I love mine. Built like a tank. Power is very respectable.


 
 I really enjoy it. I wasn't expecting too much from adding it into the chain but I could definitely hear an improvement with my larger headphones (X1, DT990pro); better impact of mids and bass, a little wider soundstage too. Solid portable amplifier IMO, and I got it on sale. I'd imagine ALO is going to release an improvement over the National soon since they are close to selling their current stock of Silver Nationals.


----------



## CJs06

wyd4 said:


> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you  I'm a sucker for well made leather cases and the Dignis case doesn't dissapoint; fantastic fit and finish.


----------



## Paul Graham

HA-50p with iPod Touch 1st Gen.
 Toxic Cables "Silver Poison" 30-pin Digital LOD in use.
  
 Its actually a great combo and its nice getting some use out of the 1st Gen Touch again!
 As long as the source files are very good quality its brilliant.
  
 And as much as I love my iPc>Solo>Db2>Pb2 combo ( Fully balanced )
 This little rig has a lovely small footprint & Its definitely my go to rig when Im going out anywhere.


----------



## Bluess

Humble rig for a poor student.170$ for all


----------



## rudi0504

Shure SE 846 Best transportable set Up :

Source : AK 240 
Amp :Bakoon HDA 5520 
Iem : Shuyre SE 846 use After market silver cable from Japan
Cable : IC Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 

AK 240 volume set at : 50 to 60


----------



## indieman

bluess said:


> Humble rig for a poor student.170$ for all


 
  
 What's the setup?


----------



## Bluess

indieman said:


> What's the setup?



Ipod Touch gen 3+ Fiio E12 + DIY silver Lod + T-peos H100j
All of them are secondhand except the earphone. I got H100j from a student in Korea, he got it from the factory so the price is half of the original


----------



## H20Fidelity

Etymotic ER4S, will it ever become outdated?


----------



## lin0003

One day...


----------



## Paul Graham

Ipc
Ha50p
FAW digi lod
Tesla t70p


----------



## deltronzero

DX90 + IE800


----------



## Mimouille

Pretty case.


----------



## Wyd4

Been wanting to get that same case for mine but not available in Australia.


----------



## yugas




----------



## esmBOS

yugas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Can you tell us more about those interesting IEM's?


----------



## LFC_SL

esmbos said:


> Can you tell us more about those interesting IEM's?



Chord & Major. Deserve to get much more coverage on forum. At budget end it is far more interesting than anything else on the shelf when I was in Tokyo (Sony, Audio Technica, Westone, Shure, JVC, AKG, Phillips)

http://www.head-fi.org/t/671342/chord-major-major-7-jazz-8-rock-9-classical-review/0_100
http://www.head-fi.org/t/671026/review-presenting-the-chord-major-tonal-earphone-collection/0_100


----------



## Cotnijoe

Some of their jazz and classical music oriented iems are really quite nice. their rock and pop iems have quite dominating bass though (but expected for an average consumer oriented product).


----------



## romeyp

rudi0504 said:


> Shure SE 846 Best transportable set Up :
> 
> Source : AK 240
> Amp :Bakoon HDA 5520
> ...


 

 You really carry that around? Wow!


----------



## rudi0504

romeyp said:


> You really carry that around? Wow!




Not really carry every day 

If we have mini meet than I carry my Bakoon HDA 5520


----------



## rudi0504

Last week the first time I heard AK 120 II demo unit in Singapore hp store 

AK 120 II + Phonak 232






Ak 120 Titan mod + Audio Technica CKR 9


----------



## indieman

​  
 rockboxed clip zip, monoprice iems, monster gel supertips. Very good sound for super budget price!


----------



## kh600rr

indieman said:


> ​
> rockboxed clip zip, monoprice iems, monster gel supertips. Very good sound for super budget price!



Very nice!! I bet it sounds great..


----------



## yugas

esmbos said:


> Can you tell us more about those interesting IEM's?


 
 Hi, they are the new Chord&Major 6 Ballad, specialized on vocal music, with a very sweet and natural midrange


----------



## zilch0md

Whoa!  Check out their presentation packaging:
  





  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/chord-major-major-6-ballad-iem-earphones
  
 Reminds me of the OPPO PM-1.    Can I get those in a paper carton for less?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Sweet! How do you like them?


----------



## delrosa81




----------



## CanadianMaestro

The Double Decker !! Big Mac!!
  
 HP-P1 DAC/amp
  
 see also
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/mobile-hi-end


----------



## CJs06

zilch0md said:


> Whoa!  Check out their presentation packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice.


----------



## yugas

billsonchang007 said:


> Sweet! How do you like them?


 
 They are simply awesome with vocal songs, I usually listen to George Michael, Gregory Porter, Melody Gardot... With this type of music it is almost the best IEM I've tried, midrange quality is not so much far away from the Shure SE846 in terms of vocal performance only.
 Apart from this it has a shy bass performance that it is not suitable for other bassier music style.
  
 Cheers


----------



## flymetothemoon

deltronzero said:


> DX90 + IE800


 
 Lovely photo


----------



## flymetothemoon

zilch0md said:


> Whoa!  Check out their presentation packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Real wood case for the IEM?


----------



## kkcc

flymetothemoon said:


> Real wood case for the IEM?




Yes. They have a few models that are supposedly tuned for jazz, classical, rock etc and all comes with nice wooden box. Soundwise nothing really to write home about but at about $150 they make great lifestyle gifts to casual music lovers.


----------



## flymetothemoon

kkcc said:


> Yes. They have a few models that are supposedly tuned for jazz, classical, rock etc and all comes with nice wooden box. Soundwise nothing really to write home about but at about $150 they make great lifestyle gifts to casual music lovers.



 


Kind of lifestyle product.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portable-driven Woo amp.

 AK120 Titan >> DHC 3.5 - RCA >> WA6-SE


----------



## MusicFiMan

flymetothemoon said:


> Lovely photo


 
 hi. great case. which case is that?


----------



## BillsonChang007

My friend made me this loombands and she was glad I used it for this rig for some reasons. iPhone 4 -> CCK / L9 > iFi iDSD -> headphones. 

The line in of the iFi is in between the two switches which makes it hard to play with them. It's amp's section is very transparent but lacks the warmth I personally would prefer. Other than that, it has tons of power!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ I'm ashamed of myself for not thinking of using those silly bracelets for my portable stacks.  I find those little sillybands all over the house.  Good job thinking outside the box...


----------



## BillsonChang007

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ I'm ashamed of myself for not thinking of using those silly bracelets for my portable stacks.  I find those little sillybands all over the house.  Good job thinking outside the box...




Hahaha thanks!

Now let's start the loombands stacking evolution


----------



## karloil

After velcro, now loombands! I like it!  good one!


----------



## xplosive

lenovo s660 + roxanne + deezer... bye2 ak240


----------



## delrosa81

billsonchang007 said:


> My friend made me this loombands and she was glad I used it for this rig for some reasons. iPhone 4 -> CCK / L9 > iFi iDSD -> headphones.
> 
> The line in of the iFi is in between the two switches which makes it hard to play with them. It's amp's section is very transparent but lacks the warmth I personally would prefer. Other than that, it has tons of power!


 
  
 Great looking rig, how is the sound of the iFi DSD amp?


----------



## awry

billsonchang007 said:


> My friend made me this loombands and she was glad I used it for this rig for some reasons. iPhone 4 -> CCK / L9 > iFi iDSD -> headphones.
> 
> The line in of the iFi is in between the two switches which makes it hard to play with them. It's amp's section is very transparent but lacks the warmth I personally would prefer. Other than that, it has tons of power!


 
 These look really nice. Are they secure though?
  
 Nice photos too, btw.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Many thanks for the compliment guys!  

The loombands requires slightly shorter length than the dimension of the rig it has to strap on. I made mine about 1cm shorter and they sit tight! Not as tight as the original rubber bands but I dislike them for being too tight as if they going to break the screen of my phone :/


----------



## cn11

LAB 1 added to the portable setup....


----------



## wlz12

My Portable Rig iBasso DX50 > Heir Audio Magnuc IC > Heir Audio Rendition 1 > Heir Audio Magnus 1 Cable > Heir Audio IEM 8.0.
  
 More often than not, when I am drowned in an ocean of humans; I listen to this Rig, close my eyes and I disappear into another dimension.
  
 p.s. When I have time, I will take better pictures


----------



## Replicant187

billsonchang007 said:


>


 
  
  
 wow, great looking rig and beautiful picture!


----------



## BillsonChang007

replicant187 said:


> wow, great looking rig and beautiful picture!


 
 Thanks!!! 
  
 They sound great too!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

billsonchang007 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> They sound great too!


(͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) I bet they sound great!


----------



## BillsonChang007

dischorddubstep said:


> (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) I bet they sound great!


 
 I personally like them better as a DAC/amp combo than just amp. The amp while powerful, a few things are keeping itself from being perfect, it need the iDSD's DAC to make it perfect IMO


----------



## dave1215

this is where i was at the end of the last century --> before mp3s and at a time when headroom (a.k.a. headphone.com) was revolutionizing portable audio.  remember those days?  remember these things?
  
  

  
 i have come a long way in the past six months thanks to you all at Head-Fi


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

dave1215 said:


> this is where i was at the end of the last century --> before mp3s and at a time when headroom (a.k.a. headphone.com) was revolutionizing portable audio.  remember those days?  remember these things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that's a CD player... But what's the other thingies?


----------



## kh600rr

Lol


----------



## dave1215

dischorddubstep said:


> I know that's a CD player... But what's the other thingies?


 
 the thingy on the left is an external battery pack for a CD player which is hardly bigger than a CD.
  
 the thingy on the right is --> GENERATION II – “MOBILE LINE” TOTAL AIRHEAD



 "The AirHead is the smallest and lightest portable headphone amplifier and processor in our line. You will hear a wonderful improvement in a high-quality headphone’s ability to resolve musical detail, deliver deep, tight bass and present a more natural audio image. The Total AirHead had all the same functionality as it's little brother, but better internal components provide enhanced sound quality".

 http://www.headphone.com/pages/headroom-product-archive


----------



## ZMan2k2

I know I'm going to take heat for the IEM's, but the bass is so addicting.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

zman2k2 said:


> I know I'm going to take heat for the IEM's, but the bass is so addicting.


well, if the tour v2's are to tours what studio 2.0 is to the studio, then I say that's fine lol... Did they improve the sq as much as the studio 2? Even if not, then... Bass is good. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I now use the FiiO X3 with my AKG K550s.


 I have braided the cable so it isn't 3m long! I add a 1.5m extension when using the K550s at home.
  
  
 The X3 is a lot less bulky than my old setup.


----------



## eke2k6

Ugly picture, beautiful sound.
  
 X5 > T1 > Ref.1


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

eke2k6 said:


> Ugly picture, beautiful sound.
> 
> X5 > T1 > Ref.1


 
 I have always thought the silicone case for both the X3 and the X5 don't look very nice. I have ended up damaging 2 silicone cases for my X3. That is why I got the leather flip case.


----------



## ZMan2k2

dischorddubstep said:


> well, if the tour v2's are to tours what studio 2.0 is to the studio, then I say that's fine lol... Did they improve the sq as much as the studio 2? Even if not, then... Bass is good.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 
 Yes they did improve the sound.  The bass is not overpowering, like in the first gen. of the Tours.  But with the X3, you can really get the bass output to max on these, and they don't distort at louder than I would normally listen to levels.  The treble has a nice roll off, and vocals are really clear.  I like 'em.  So much that I retired my Atrio MG7's when I eq'd the Beats with a little extra bass and one step up in the treble.  They sound great with metal, rap, EDM, and right now I'm chilling with some Jack Johnson.


----------



## romeyp

Its a little older, but I still like the way it sounds.


----------



## BillsonChang007

romeyp said:


> Its a little older, but I still like the way it sounds.




In this "audio world", one good thing about it is that, there's no old and new. Even if better headphones released, it does not really make the "older" headphones feels old or bad  

IMO


----------



## doublea71

zman2k2 said:


> I know I'm going to take heat for the IEM's, but the bass is so addicting.


 

 Different strokes, man. Nothing to be ashamed about, but if you step into the rabbit hole that is head-fi, you'll surely find something you like even more.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

doublea71 said:


> Different strokes, man. Nothing to be ashamed about, but if you step into the rabbit hole that is head-fi, you'll surely find something you like even more.


he already has lol. He's been around the forums for quite a while now... Check his sig.


----------



## fzman

billsonchang007 said:


> My friend made me this loombands and she was glad I used it for this rig for some reasons. iPhone 4 -> CCK / L9 > iFi iDSD -> headphones.
> 
> The line in of the iFi is in between the two switches which makes it hard to play with them. It's amp's section is very transparent but lacks the warmth I personally would prefer. Other than that, it has tons of power!


 
  
  
 I am using the octo version of the micro iDSD with my X5, using a self-made Mogami 3.5mm to rca digital cable.  It is driving Viso 50s.   I am very happy with this rig, as big and heavy as it is.....   It reallly sings with my Kaedes as well.
  
 Happy Happy


----------



## ZMan2k2

doublea71 said:


> Different strokes, man. Nothing to be ashamed about, but if you step into the rabbit hole that is head-fi, you'll surely find something you like even more.




I know. There are a few choices I may jump on. But being on disability for my arthritis keeps the purchases to a minimum. The Beats are a year old, and I blew the budget on the X3, so other things have to wait. Luckily I'm happy where I am right now.


----------



## bmichels

In those time, they did not had to worry about Streamer v/s Server, NAS, Wifi, bit rates, PCM v/s DSD, Up-sampling v/s Natif, DACs, pré amps, amps....  
  
 lucky guys


----------



## Onix

bmichels said:


> In those time, they did not had to worry about Streamer v/s Server, NAS, Wifi, bit rates, PCM v/s DSD, Up-sampling v/s Natif, DACs, pré amps, amps....
> 
> lucky guys


 

 It all seemed easier those times. Most of us old folks had a console and a reasonable ammount of albums. AND THAT WAS IT!!! I wish I had a console now and forget all about this frustrating hobby where I would never have money anytime soon to buy the stuff I want.


----------



## SpiderNhan

My M-100 and Vamp Verza.


----------



## Arty McGhee

today's "will this workday ever end" rig
  
 i smashed my nexus 4 on my kitchen floor 
 ceramic tile beats gorilla glass
  
 got this moto g w/lte and sd card slot for $190 from amazon warehouse
 turns out it supports usb audio out of the box
 pairs well with the e7 and sounds great through the b3's
  
 great unlocked phone at a crazy low price


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Fully protected rig done


----------



## karloil

I used to have "fully protected" rigs too, i understand why one would put such cases. Then one day i decided for them to go all "naked", they feel different of course and i can now admire the finish - made me realize what i'm missing out. But i would have to be extra careful is now the trade off.


----------



## Richsvt

I posted in the specific forum but thought I'd share here as well. Going to use this as my hiking rig. Paired my my V-Moda XS, just a wonderful sound.


----------



## Richsvt

Another


----------



## Richsvt

Last one


----------



## h1f1add1cted

karloil said:


> I used to have "fully protected" rigs too, i understand why one would put such cases. Then one day i decided for them to go all "naked", they feel different of course and i can now admire the finish - made me realize what i'm missing out. But i would have to be extra careful is now the trade off.


 
  
 I know, I use addtional a Pelican case for travel, I like it one more time secure, as one time less secure. I have spend to much money in the gear, is better for my conscience


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## karloil

richsvt said:


> Last one


 
  
 that's a CLAP right? how is it?


----------



## Richsvt

It is the CLAP (I hate that name so I will never call it that, will stick with Picollo). So far, been using for a couple of hours and it seems really great. More than enough power to drive my V-Modas. Very quiet, just a hint of thump at turn on. Cannot detect any hiss. The staging and presentation is wide and warm. Using a closed phone limits that some but with my HD700s, it was very nice. Was on the edge of driving those properly, but that was not I why I got this. I got this for hiking and walking and needed something light and small but powerful. This is just right. Craftsmanship is excellent. Feels like a solid chunk of aluminum.


----------



## doublea71

zman2k2 said:


> I know. There are a few choices I may jump on. But being on disability for my arthritis keeps the purchases to a minimum. The Beats are a year old, and I blew the budget on the X3, so other things have to wait. Luckily I'm happy where I am right now.




The solo2 just got a big thumbs up from Tyll over at innerfidelity.....


----------



## palermo

Even direct setup iPod Video 5 gen + StageDiver SD2, the shallow nozzle of T400 comply make it easier to catch Gregory Porter's breath


----------



## davidcotton

hke3g2006 said:


>


 

 Nice and eye catching! Which ciems are they?


----------



## karloil

richsvt said:


> It is the CLAP (I hate that name so I will never call it that, will stick with Picollo). So far, been using for a couple of hours and it seems really great. More than enough power to drive my V-Modas. Very quiet, just a hint of thump at turn on. Cannot detect any hiss. The staging and presentation is wide and warm. Using a closed phone limits that some but with my HD700s, it was very nice. Was on the edge of driving those properly, but that was not I why I got this. I got this for hiking and walking and needed something light and small but powerful. This is just right. Craftsmanship is excellent. Feels like a solid chunk of aluminum.




Great! Thanks for your impressions. This caught my eye a few weeks ago and was contemplating on them.


----------



## hke3g2006

davidcotton said:


> Nice and eye catching! Which ciems are they?


 
 Vision Ear 4 with Whiplash v3 hybrid


----------



## Redcarmoose

Complete Chinatown System SOMiC MH438 and Noname DAP. Total Cost $22.00 out the door.


----------



## rudi0504

Ak 240 pair with Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference as world first prototype for international upgrade


----------



## rudi0504

My new MH 335 DW Studio Reference pair with Theorem 720 

Source : IPhone 5s
Dac / Amp : Cypher. Labs Theorem 720 
Autenauthor : Wagnus Tone Flake Evoluzione as one the most advance and neutral autenauthor , it not reduce the Sound Quality, it reduce only the Theorem *Hiss*
Iem : Custom Iem Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference as world first prototype for international owner from MH 335 DW 

iPhone 5 s > Theorem 720 use lightning to mini USB 
Theorem HO > Wagnus Tone Flake Evoluzione Auteauthor line In use Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 
Wagnus Tone Flake Evoluzione Autenauthor line out > Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference. 



SQ : is incredible this MH 335 DW Studio Reference , it is my best iem to date 

IMO


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Nice gear Rudi as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, can you please tell how I can buy the PAD-SO or PAD-SO EVOLUZIONE in EU?


----------



## rudi0504

h1f1add1cted said:


> Nice gear Rudi as usual  , can you please tell how I can buy the PAD-SO or PAD-SO EVOLUZIONE in EU?




Hi 

Thank you 
Please email to Wagnus : Mr Haruyuki 

His email : [EDIT BY MOD: Please don't publicise someone elses e-mail]

Please buy PAD EVOLUZIONE SQ is better than PAD SO


----------



## JACONE

Portable rig #1 (strictly home use) 
  
 DAP - Stock AK 120
 Amp - ALO International +
 Interconnect - ALO Compact SXC 22
 CIEM - JH 16s
 Next on shopping list - Whiplash Twag2 CIEM cables
  
  This setup sounds pretty sweet! The International + is a top notch amp in a small package and love the way this rig sounds. 
  

  
 Portable rig #2 (daily commute and travel) 
  
 DAP - Fiio X3
 CIEM - UE 5s &7s (own both)
 Next on shopping list - nothing as I'm really happy with this setup and won't have a stroke if something happens to it.
  
 This rig sounds very good for its price. IMO - The UE 5s are really a nice pair of CIEM and pair quite nicely with the Fiio. The 5s sound much better to me than my Shures 535s


----------



## blackwolf1006

Not very portable
  
 .


----------



## lin0003

Nice! How are the XC?


----------



## awry

The hinges on that laptop are stronger than my neck. 5/5 Build quality for the laptop for sure.


----------



## blackwolf1006

lin0003 said:


> Nice! How are the XC?


 
  
 The LCD-XC has a very neutral sound compered to the HD800. Lows are really clear and well pronounced. Highs are kind of soulless compered to the HD800. Almost no sound escapes the LDC-XC. They are almost as good as my IEM for blocking out sound. The weight is a killer. I think they are about 2x heaver than the HD800
  
  
  


awry said:


> The hinges on that laptop are stronger than my neck. 5/5 Build quality for the laptop for sure.


 
  
 its an AlienWare m17x R3. I had it now for about 5 years and its still performing like a champ.


----------



## flymetothemoon

blackwolf1006 said:


> Not very portable
> 
> .


 
 Computer screen becomes your rack!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Is there any advantage to using the CCK on an iDevice over a FiiO LOD? Would it make any difference which is used to play DSD files?


----------



## rudi0504

My best Four Portable and transportable Japan Amps :
From top to bottom :
Ko Jo KM 01 brass LE 
Mass Ko Bo 395
Wagnus Epsilon S 
Bakoon HDA 5520


----------



## Lorias

Westone ES60
 Astell&Kern AK240


----------



## spurxiii

A very cheap itch to scratch


----------



## wlz12

My Portable Rig iBasso DX50 > Heir Audio Magnuc IC > Heir Audio Rendition 1 > Heir Audio Magnus 1 Cable > Heir Audio IEM 8.0.
  
 Here are some pictures I took over the weekend.


----------



## delrosa81

wlz12 said:


> My Portable Rig iBasso DX50 > Heir Audio Magnuc IC > Heir Audio Rendition 1 > Heir Audio Magnus 1 Cable > Heir Audio IEM 8.0.
> 
> Here are some pictures I took over the weekend.


 
  
 Great looking rig!


----------



## wlz12

delrosa81 said:


> Great looking rig!


 
 Thanks!!! I know Heir has some stuff going on with Head-fi but, their products are superb....visually and sonically. The only thing which impresses me more is their customer service (Sunny)
  
 Will take more pictures once I have time, I left out my beloved HD-25 and planning to take some pictures with my La-Figaro 339 (Tube Amp)


----------



## delrosa81

wlz12 said:


> Thanks!!! I know Heir has some stuff going on with Head-fi but, their products are superb....visually and sonically. The only thing which impresses me more is their customer service (Sunny)
> 
> Will take more pictures once I have time, I left out my beloved HD-25 and planning to take some pictures with my La-Figaro 339 (Tube Amp)


 

 Most welcome! Yeah Heir audio has pretty good reviews all round. Look forward to seeing more photos from you!


----------



## wlz12

delrosa81 said:


> Most welcome! Yeah Heir audio has pretty good reviews all round. Look forward to seeing more photos from you!


 
 Thanks for the encouragement. Do expect some more pictures in the coming weeks. 
  
 p.s. The Heir IEM which I currently use is their universal version of their 8.0a, which has EIGHT drivers


----------



## delrosa81

wlz12 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Do expect some more pictures in the coming weeks.
> 
> p.s. The Heir IEM which I currently use is their universal version of their 8.0a, which has EIGHT drivers


 

 You are most welcome! I will be waiting 
  
 Btw, have you listened to Shure 846 before? How does the Heir IEM sound in comparison to the Shure 846s?


----------



## wlz12

delrosa81 said:


> You are most welcome! I will be waiting
> 
> Btw, have you listened to Shure 846 before? How does the Heir IEM sound in comparison to the Shure 846s?


 
 Yes I have, I actually bought the Shure SE846 before the Heir IEM 8.0. To my disappointment and luck my SE846 had a slight problem that the left and right side wasn't balanced. I returned them and found out that Heir has a summer sale (20%) then I decided to purchase IEM 8.0 instead. 
  
 I spent a full day with the SE846 and in regard to the fault in my unit, I can't say for certain the sound it produces. What I can say is that the filters are no gimmick and actually do work! The sound itself was splendid. Even though I am only recalling by memory, I can say for certain that the Heir IEM 8.0 sounds better to my ears.
  
 One thing which disappointing about the SE846 are the cables, they are stiff and not very comfortable to use. The sound from the cable was sub-standard. I have a DIY cable which costs me $80, and they made the Shure more musical and natural. I used that cable for my UE900 (Broken now).
  
 In relation to that, the Heir supplied their flagship product with the Magnus 1 cable ($150 single purchase  & $110 purchased an IEM/CIEM) and it sounds terrific. The cable itself was very comfortable and well made. The braiding on the cables were top notch. Audio wise, I compare it with a DIY cable which retails around $150 (borrowed) and the Magnus 1 cable still outperforms it by a margin.
  
 I can not directly compare these 2 great IEMs due to problems but, I'd say it is better to spend the extra $100 and have Heir's IEM 8.0 to call your own.
  
 Hope this helps
  
 P.S. Since Heir Audio is a taboo topic here, feel free to message me if you are looking to purchase a Heir product. I introduce you to Heir's customer serive. She speaks fluent English and has been a big help to me.


----------



## kkcc

Never thought I would enjoy these away from home as much as I have been....


----------



## delrosa81

wlz12 said:


> Yes I have, I actually bought the Shure SE846 before the Heir IEM 8.0. To my disappointment and luck my SE846 had a slight problem that the left and right side wasn't balanced. I returned them and found out that Heir has a summer sale (20%) then I decided to purchase IEM 8.0 instead.
> 
> I spent a full day with the SE846 and in regard to the fault in my unit, I can't say for certain the sound it produces. What I can say is that the filters are no gimmick and actually do work! The sound itself was splendid. Even though I am only recalling by memory, I can say for certain that the Heir IEM 8.0 sounds better to my ears.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow thanks for the info! Now Im tempted! Im selling off some of my stuff first, will contact you once Im ready to buy lol


----------



## flymetothemoon

wlz12 said:


> My Portable Rig iBasso DX50 > Heir Audio Magnuc IC > Heir Audio Rendition 1 > Heir Audio Magnus 1 Cable > Heir Audio IEM 8.0.
> 
> Here are some pictures I took over the weekend.


 
 I like the last two pics


----------



## blackwolf1006

flymetothemoon said:


> Computer screen becomes your rack!


 
  
 It was just for a photo shoot. They have cases.


----------



## cub0ne

best combination ever..vaping while listening^^


----------



## wlz12

delrosa81 said:


> Wow thanks for the info! Now Im tempted! Im selling off some of my stuff first, will contact you once Im ready to buy lol


 

You are welcome, I will hook you up with Heir's customer service. Her service has been surpassing every expectation i have had. I am spoilt by their customer service


----------



## wlz12

flymetothemoon said:


> I like the last two pics




Thanks for the compliment. Expect more to come. Heir IEM 8.0 deserves to be captured in more beautiful settings


----------



## zilch0md

Sansa Clip+   >  PM-1 (equipped with PM-2 pads, which makes it sonically a PM-2)
  

  
 The PM-2 sounds much better, of course, with more power, but no headphone I have makes the Clip+ sound better than it does with the PM-2.  It's truly remarkable.


----------



## flymetothemoon

wlz12 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Expect more to come. Heir IEM 8.0 deserves to be captured in more beautiful settings



 


Keep going. Cheers


----------



## Paul Graham

Just a few randoms of my iPod Video 5.5g with iBasso Pelican & Balanced iem's/cans...
  


  
 Cant have a bedside without audio can we?!


----------



## skalkman

cub0ne said:


> best combination ever..vaping while listening^^


 


Spoiler: Mah man!


----------



## Paul Graham

And my latest toys -


----------



## Paul Graham

skalkman said:


> Spoiler: Mah man!


 
 Haha 3 for the win -


----------



## cub0ne

cool.. heres my avatar lol


----------



## romeyp

cub0ne said:


> best combination ever..vaping while listening^^


 
 Wow! That does sound really relaxing. Enjoy!


----------



## cub0ne

romeyp said:


> Wow! That does sound really relaxing. Enjoy!


 
  
 yah it does sound relaxing..thanks mate


----------



## Paul Graham

Its very soothing


----------



## Shakenbake158

My first experience with FLAC files, or any sort of lossless files


----------



## indieman

Good entry/budget setup! I have the exact same.


----------



## Paul Graham

shakenbake158 said:


> My first experience with FLAC files, or any sort of lossless files


 
  
 Quite a step up in quality isn't it?  Nice rig ya got there !!


----------



## Paul Graham

Not Rudi Stage, But thought I'ld dig out some of my gear and get some up to date photos of my collection up. 
 This is not everything as those of you who know me, know.
  
 Anyway, Heres some of my favourite gear and I also decided to give the SOLO>HA-50p Combo a try...... ( Im probably the first to do so too. )


----------



## gmahler2u

shakenbake158 said:


> My first experience with FLAC files, or any sort of lossless files


 
 Love your pic!  Of course, your simple rig!  love it!


----------



## gmahler2u

paul graham said:


> Not Rudi Stage, But thought I'ld dig out some of my gear and get some up to date photos of my collection up.
> This is not everything as those of you who know me, know.
> 
> Anyway, Heres some of my favourite gear and I also decided to give the SOLO>HA-50p Combo a try...... ( Im probably the first to do so too. )


 
 Beautiful looking Tube amp Paul!
 good job!


----------



## Paul Graham

Some more..


----------



## gmahler2u

paul graham said:


> Some more..


 
JUICY!!


----------



## Paul Graham

More....


----------



## Paul Graham

And some more...


----------



## Paul Graham

Hmm? More?


----------



## Paul Graham

Ahhhh...
  
  

  

  

  

  
 Thats it, I promise


----------



## gmahler2u

Paul....
  
 Speechless...
  
 Bravo!


----------



## flymetothemoon

cub0ne said:


> cool.. heres my avatar lol


 
 What are these bottles


----------



## Wokei

flymetothemoon said:


> What are these bottles




They are vaping liquid to be filled to the e-cig ...


----------



## x RELIC x

cub0ne said:


> cool.. heres my avatar lol







flymetothemoon said:


> What are these bottles




Them be vape juice bottles for e-cigarettes. Fantastic alternative to smoking. They vaporize with an atomizer to create a water vapour that's very very similar to smoking. Helped me quit the cigs after over 20 years of smoking (but now I'm hooked on vaping). Tastes great, no ash and 100x less expensive, at least in Canada. 

And I thought I was the only one on head fi that vaped.


----------



## Wokei

x relic x said:


> Them be vape juice bottles for e-cigarettes. Fantastic alternative to smoking. They vaporize with an atomizer to create a water vapour that's very very similar to smoking. Helped me quit the cigs after over 20 years of smoking (but now I'm hooked on vaping). Tastes great, no ash and 100x less expensive, at least in Canada.
> 
> And I thought I was the only one on head fi that vaped.




+ true dat ...no more ashes ...room don't stink ..lol...mouth too ...muahahahaaaa


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Onix

wokei said:


>


 
 And that standing thing is a..... what?


----------



## Wokei

onix said:


> And that standing thing is a..... what?




E-cig..


----------



## x RELIC x

wokei said:


>






wokei said:


> E-cig..




That is what is called a mod e-cig. Much larger than the pen or cigarette styled ones, but has more battery life and better power output and lasts much longer. It's like the ak240 of e-cigs vs the Sansa clip. 

I use a mod when at home, but it gets funny looks when I'm out so I use the smaller cigarette style when on the go.


----------



## Wokei

x relic x said:


> That is what is called a mod e-cig. Much larger than the pen or cigarette styled ones, but has more battery life and better power output and lasts much longer. It's like the ak240 of e-cigs vs the Sansa clip.
> 
> I use a mod when at home, but it gets funny looks when I'm out so I use the smaller cigarette style when on the go.




Yes ..it sure last longer ...2-3 days ...one filling ...me dont care funny looks ...me dont have AK240 but have Sansa Zip Clip ..how ironic ..lol


----------



## x RELIC x

wokei said:


> Yes ..it sure last longer ...2-3 days ...one filling ...me dont care funny looks ...me dont have AK240 but have Sansa Zip Clip ..how ironic ..lol




Or O2 vs iPod shuffle.

Edit: Sorry for the derail. Back to portable rigs.................


----------



## Wokei

x relic x said:


> Or O2 vs iPod shuffle.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the derail. Back to portable rigs.................




Saving on money spent on ciggies ..buy better gears ....lol


----------



## flymetothemoon

x relic x said:


> Them be vape juice bottles for e-cigarettes. Fantastic alternative to smoking. They vaporize with an atomizer to create a water vapour that's very very similar to smoking. Helped me quit the cigs after over 20 years of smoking (but now I'm hooked on vaping). Tastes great, no ash and 100x less expensive, at least in Canada.
> 
> And I thought I was the only one on head fi that vaped.


 
 I quit smoking back in 2006 and never looked back. Keep up and quit vaping as well and sure that you can do this.


----------



## x RELIC x

flymetothemoon said:


> I quit smoking back in 2006 and never looked back. Keep up and quit vaping as well and sure that you can do this.




Thanks.


----------



## karloil

My listening buddy while waiting...


----------



## lin0003

Are they the Miracle?


----------



## AnakChan

Total immersion in the K10's in the past 2 days - cable's Wagnus Luna 2.5mm TRRS balanced for the RWAK240.


----------



## x RELIC x

anakchan said:


> Total immersion in the K10's in the past 2 days - cable's Wagnus Luna 2.5mm TRRS balanced for the RWAK240.




Very nice.


----------



## medoza476

My (very) budget portable setup.
 iPod 4th(b/w screen with wolfson chip)
 Topping NX1 (transparent smooth sounding So it can retain sound character of iPod 4th)
 Fiio L11 (So I can use LOD while charging for overnight listening)
 V-moda shareplay(DIY) as m2m. increase flexibility when you use more than 1 amp or headphones and SQ is really impressive with smoothness and focused sound)
 Havi B3 pro I (Absolute answwer for who is finding for soundstage, imaging and seperation)


----------



## skalkman

x relic x said:


> Them be vape juice bottles for e-cigarettes. Fantastic alternative to smoking. They vaporize with an atomizer to create a water vapour that's very very similar to smoking. Helped me quit the cigs after over 20 years of smoking (but now I'm hooked on vaping). Tastes great, no ash and 100x less expensive, at least in Canada.
> 
> And I thought I was the only one on head fi that vaped.


 
 There are a few of us, brothers in vape.


----------



## Wokei

skalkman said:


> There are a few of us, brothers in vape.




+ yes ..yes ..


----------



## cub0ne

audio and vaping session with a friend..


----------



## Wokei

cub0ne said:


> audio and vaping session with a friend..




Guys ..maybe its good idea to start a Vaping Thread ....


----------



## Mimouille

I really have no idea why we have e-cigs in this thread. Not only is there no link with audio, but there is nothing interesting about it. It would be the same if I posted audio gear next to an electronic nose tweezer.

Am I missing something or is it supposed to be cool?


----------



## Paul Graham

My Local Vape Shop is also a cafe/lounge, 
 One of the staff there is a good friend and an audiophile, I'll have to see what he thinks about a Vape/Coffee/Listening Meet thing....


----------



## BaTou069

mimouille said:


> I really have no idea why we have e-cigs in this thread. Not only is there no link with audio, but there is nothing interesting about it. It would be the same if I posted audio gear next to an electronic nose tweezer.
> 
> Am I missing something or is it supposed to be cool?


 
  
 I think its interesting. As a smoker, I'd like to know more about it. Could someone PM me about this please? thanks


----------



## Paul Graham

wokei said:


> Guys ..maybe its good idea to start a Vaping Thread ....


 
 There already is I believe, Gimme a few minutes...


----------



## Paul Graham

Here ya go fellow vapers - 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/664515/vape-fi


----------



## Mimouille

batou069 said:


> I think its interesting. As a smoker, I'd like to know more about it. Could someone PM me about this please? thanks


Well keep it in the non audio gear forums and have a blast.


----------



## delrosa81

The Silver Cypher Labs Picollo just arrived in the local stores today, collected it after work today and I have taken some not so good photos. Will take proper ones this coming weekend. Initial feel is I prefer the AK120 + Fiio E11K Combo as it has more bass and soundstage seems wider than the Picollo.....anyone has similiar views? The Picollo seems to have a congested soundstage......


----------



## gmahler2u

anakchan said:


> Total immersion in the K10's in the past 2 days - cable's Wagnus Luna 2.5mm TRRS balanced for the RWAK240.


 
 Anakchan! you always bring SEXY picture!
 It turns me ON!
  
 Thanks


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Total immersion in the K10's in the past 2 days - cable's Wagnus Luna 2.5mm TRRS balanced for the RWAK240.




Congrats Sean For Your new K 10 
How is The SQ K 10 compare To Fit Ear MH 345 DW SR ?


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Not Rudi Stage, But thought I'ld dig out some of my gear and get some up to date photos of my collection up.
> This is not everything as those of you who know me, know.
> 
> Anyway, Heres some of my favourite gear and I also decided to give the SOLO>HA-50p Combo a try...... ( Im probably the first to do so too. )




Look Cool Paul
I like CL solo original 
In My opinion is CL Best DAC For idevice 

How is The SQ from Your Tube amp ?


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Just a few randoms of my iPod Video 5.5g with iBasso Pelican & Balanced iem's/cans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I cannot sleep Without heard My music


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> Look Cool Paul
> I like CL solo original
> In My opinion is CL Best DAC For idevice
> 
> How is The SQ from Your Tube amp ?


 
  
  
 Its not High End and its quite a rough and ready sound at the moment, 
 I really need to sit down for a good couple of hours with it, Let it warm up and try some harder to drive cans with it.
 Its a pretty powerful little amp and I find its too much for my Amperiors, HD25's etc...
  
 Ill never get rid of the SOLO! 
  
 Thanks Rudi


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> I cannot sleep Without heard My music


 
  
 Ive been like it since the age of 5. 
 So Ive had Big Bulky walkmen beside me, Then the Slimmer walkmen, 
 Then I went onto the Diskman, Followed by Minidisc.
 I also had a few portable radios but they were *****!! lol
 And I had an old BSR turntable at my bedside when I was 8. 
  
 When I look back I wish I had taken photos and kept them, 
  
 But back then an 8 year old wouldn't think to take 35mm photos of his "gear" for use over 20 years later... :/


----------



## Mimouille

indieman said:


> They ARE posting pics of audio gear, just they like to vape while listening. It would be the same as enjoying a latte or hot tea or whiskey or beer while listening (which many people do post pics of). If they were just posting about vaping that would be different, but they're not. So quit being a dolt.



Please do not be insulting, I doubt you would do it face to face.

It is not what I come here to see and find it lame. Besides thinking it is cool is quite pathetic. This forum is populated by kids and it is hard enough to stop smoking, so make it look cool to these kids is harmful. But if you like pics of metal pipes and plastic bottles of nicotine have blast.

I will not answer further posts on the subject.


----------



## fzman

so, more pix without tail-pipes?


----------



## delrosa81

anakchan said:


> Total immersion in the K10's in the past 2 days - cable's Wagnus Luna 2.5mm TRRS balanced for the RWAK240.


 

 Nice setup and photo!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Kogan, the budget MP4 player we're adventuring with in Australia recently and T-Peos H-300.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Kogan, the budget MP4 player we're adventuring with in Australia recently and T-Peos H-300.


Great pic H.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Great pic H.


 


 Thanks Mimouille!


----------



## flymetothemoon

h20fidelity said:


> Kogan, the budget MP4 player we're adventuring with in Australia recently and T-Peos H-300.


 
 what's the background?  a cloth?


----------



## bluelines

CEntrance HiFi-M8 and SoundMagic HP150.


----------



## H20Fidelity

flymetothemoon said:


> what's the background?  a cloth?


 


 Yes, I buy (new) fabric cuts and use them as backgrounds (that one is blue)

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If you look in the right corner I didn't get all creases out, annoying but too lazy at the time to reshoot it.


----------



## BillsonChang007

back to the basis


----------



## bluelines

A few more.


----------



## SkyBleu

bluelines said:


> CEntrance HiFi-M8 and SoundMagic HP150.


 
 Great, refreshing shot!
  
 How are you finding the HP150's?


----------



## Bluess

Yesterday, I traded my Fiio E12 with 30$ for a new E18, the sound is fantastic. But, I have a question,how can I use it with both dac and amp on my iPad 3 iOS 7.1.1?


----------



## bluelines

@SkyBleu Thanks a lot! 
  
 I find the HP150 really great. I only had them a week and I guess they just passed break in (for those who believe in that) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very detailed, full mid and plenty of bass. Comfortable to wear too. I am a happy buyer


----------



## SkyBleu

bluelines said:


> @SkyBleu Thanks a lot!
> 
> I find the HP150 really great. I only had them a week and I guess they just passed break in (for those who believe in that)
> 
> ...


 
 No worries!
  
 Glad to hear you're enjoying them very much after the "break-in" process.


----------



## gmahler2u

billsonchang007 said:


> back to the basis


 
  
 The gear looks very expensive!  I guess whoever took the picture, the quality of gear looking like $1000000000000000.


----------



## flymetothemoon

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, I buy (new) fabric cuts and use them as backgrounds (that one is blue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice design.  Love it.


----------



## BillsonChang007

gmahler2u said:


> The gear looks very expensive!  I guess whoever took the picture, the quality of gear looking like $1000000000000000.




Totally wrong!

My friend who took the above picture for me [forgot to give credit to him regarding this] uses a BND/SGD 2 000 (he recently unveiled it) camera set up, a table lamp just above where the picture was taken and the iPhone and TekFusion TwinWoofer ($50) was sitting on top of his gaming laptop. But this photography skill is excellent thought and definitely worth the price you mentioned, or maybe priceless  

Love his work as well!


----------



## Paul Graham

mimouille said:


> Please do not be insulting, I doubt you would do it face to face.
> 
> It is not what I come here to see and find it lame. Besides thinking it is cool is quite pathetic. This forum is populated by kids and it is hard enough to stop smoking, so make it look cool to these kids is harmful. But if you like pics of metal pipes and plastic bottles of nicotine have blast.
> 
> I will not answer further posts on the subject.




I'm only answering this once and as a non smoker who supports the movement.
Vaping is NOT smoking, it is a quiting support just the same as gums, patches etc... 
I find it soothing and do enjoy a VAPE when I'm listening.
I'm not arguing and this will be my final post about it in this section, 
I just think it's very important that people are better informed and understand that this is NOT smoking!
Yes they contain nicotine, but NONE of the other harmful chemicals in a cigarette.
And Vapers can go right down to zero nicotine. 

I count you as a friend on here so please do not take this as an offence etc. 
I'm just helping people as a whole understand the huge differences between smoking and vaping.

I promise my next post will be portable gear


----------



## Paul Graham

My rigs of choice today.


----------



## SpudHarris

paul graham said:


> Its not High End and its quite a rough and ready sound at the moment,
> I really need to sit down for a good couple of hours with it, Let it warm up and try some harder to drive cans with it.
> Its a pretty powerful little amp and I find its too much for my Amperiors, HD25's etc...
> 
> ...




I'm interested to know more about the portable tube amp also Paul. I still have my original Solo and feel the same. With the PB/DB2 combo it's quite a rig....

Let us all know about the Little Bear when you have got to know it more intimately 

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Paul Graham

Will do.

And I'm yet to find something to beat solo/db2/pb2.


----------



## indieman

h20fidelity said:


> Kogan, the budget MP4 player we're adventuring with in Australia recently and T-Peos H-300.


 
  
 Very interested in this player. How is the sound?
  


bluess said:


> Yesterday, I traded my Fiio E12 with 30$ for a new E18, the sound is fantastic. But, I have a question,how can I use it with both dac and amp on my iPad 3 iOS 7.1.1?


 
  
 Have you tried camera connect kit with a usb hub?


----------



## JoeDoe

iPod 5.5 120gb into iBasso LOD and D-Zero feeding my SM64s. This one is on par with the X5 so now it's up for sale!


----------



## H20Fidelity

indieman said:


> Very interested in this player. How is the sound?




The sound is great, everyone so far is very pleased, especially with the detail and clarity levels. I have no problem saying Kogan is better than Clip, Colorfly C3, and iPod Touch 4g. With the correct synergy I'd even take those claims further. Very clear and imo a touch bright. But also has a nice vibe or personality. Kogan makes me question what the hell some expensive audiophile claimed players are trying to achieve when you can pay just $29 Australian dollars for some MP4 player found on eBay. 

Unfortunately it's only available in Australia.


----------



## medoza476

h20fidelity said:


> The sound is great, everyone so far is very pleased, especially with the detail and clarity levels. I have no problem saying Kogan is better than Clip, Colorfly C3, and iPod Touch 4g. With the correct synergy I'd even take those claims further. Very clear and imo a touch bright. But also has a nice vibe or personality. Kogan makes me question what the hell some expensive audiophile claimed players are trying to achieve when you can pay just $29 Australian dollars for some MP4 player found on eBay.
> 
> Unfortunately it's only available in Australia.


 
  
 Last sentence. T^T


----------



## Bluess

indieman said:


> Have you tried camera connect kit with a usb hub?



Thanks!No, I haven't. I just want to make sure it's working since I don't want to waste my money on something i can't use. Still a poor college student


----------



## kh600rr

h20fidelity said:


> Kogan, the budget MP4 player we're adventuring with in Australia recently and T-Peos H-300.



Man, you guys take some great pics.. Nice rig..


----------



## mpawluk91

kh600rr said:


> Man, you guys take some great pics.. Nice rig..


I always say that to h20 lol

My girlfriend is buying a $600 canon camera so pretty soon she's gonna be my headfi photographer (we already had that discussion)


----------



## indieman

medoza476 said:


> Last sentence. T^T


 
  
 Yes, too bad


----------



## mpawluk91

here is my latest mobile rig
  
 walkman F887 with tuff luv leather case, shure se215 LTD with se846 cable and westone star tips
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 it sounds absolutely top notch! i feel like i can confidently say this setup will more than likely destroy the upcoming pono player.
  
 although it doesnt touch my dx90 and xba h3 setup... but i kind of feel like thats a little much for an on the go situation


----------



## SpudHarris

Vacation in Turkey, transportable rig..... 160gb Classic + MST/ibasso Fi-quest (AD797BRZ + Black Gate Caps) + Oppo HP1.






Oh and EFES Draft beer! Mellowed and thinking it is good to be alive....


----------



## awry

billsonchang007 said:


> Totally wrong!
> 
> My friend who took the above picture for me [forgot to give credit to him regarding this] uses a BND/SGD 2 000 (he recently unveiled it) camera set up, a table lamp just above where the picture was taken and the iPhone and TekFusion TwinWoofer ($50) was sitting on top of his gaming laptop. But this photography skill is excellent thought and definitely worth the price you mentioned, or maybe priceless
> 
> ...


 
 Love seeing photos like this here. The cost of the gear really doesn't matter to me. I know this isn't a photography thread or site but always nice seeing well-taken pics instead of photos of a messy pile of gear. If I wanted to see what an expensive product looks like etc, I can just google.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

A messy pile of gear for  your viewing pleasure


----------



## AnakChan

I received some DIY adapters today I bought from Yahoo Auction. In terms of aesthetics, not necessarily the best however it's compact and works really well. These convert from the AKxx0 2.5mm TRRS balanced to the Kobiconn-styled :-


----------



## BillsonChang007

awry said:


> Love seeing photos like this here. The cost of the gear really doesn't matter to me. I know this isn't a photography thread or site but always nice seeing well-taken pics instead of photos of a messy pile of gear. If I wanted to see what an expensive product looks like etc, I can just google.




Many thanks for appreciating it! 

Still learning to take such great shots like my friend for future reviewing purposes haha


----------



## skalkman

Re-posting this since a accidentally deleted it.
  

  
 Pile or not, still gives me goosebumps when playing a well recorded opera.


----------



## awry

cosmicholyghost said:


> A messy pile of gear for  your viewing pleasure


 
 I don't think that cable will show on Google, CHG. What exactly is that anyway?


----------



## heyysanadiyom (Mar 31, 2019)

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Vacation in Turkey, transportable rig..... 160gb Classic + MST/ibasso Fi-quest (AD797BRZ + Black Gate Caps) + Oppo HP1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## howdy

skalkman said:


> Re-posting this since a accidentally deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's no pile! I will never sell my combo as it has a really great sound with the E12! I switch between the X5 and X3.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

awry said:


> I don't think that cable will show on Google, CHG. What exactly is that anyway?



Tralucent S/G reterminated for FitEar using Senn Hd650 connectors...stick out like a sore thumb...haha


----------



## snapple10

doing some listening before I unload some 
 I do not get to use my portable as much these days


----------



## delrosa81

Latest Rig


----------



## romeyp

Say what you want, but this is one banging rig.
 Let your bass flag fly!


----------



## awry

cosmicholyghost said:


> Tralucent S/G reterminated for FitEar using Senn Hd650 connectors...stick out like a sore thumb...haha


 
 My friend lent me a Cadence cable with those connectors before as well. Really very huge. I cannot. Haha. 
  
 Doesn't Gavin have the more normal Fitear pins now?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

FiiO X1 and ATH-WS77.


----------



## spurxiii

dischorddubstep said:


> FiiO X1 and ATH-WS77.




The WS77 was a bassy mess when I had them. How's it sound out if the X1?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

spurxiii said:


> The WS77 was a bassy mess when I had them. How's it sound out if the X1?


really? O.o I find the WS77's bass to be somewhat excessive with things like Fleetwood mac, but for electronic its fantastic. Controlled and punchy... But to each their own I guess. They sound very nice directly out of the X1. Very large soundstage imo for a bassy portable that just gets widened even further by the X1 compared to the sources I own. Add an amp (I'm using the E11) and it gets even more refined... I'm sad I can't keep it!  imo, the WS77's bass is more textured and controlled than the UE6000's I also have. UE6000's are definitely better for rock and 70's-80's pop though. Here's 6 pics I took. (the one I posted here was one of them.) overall I think the X1 is a warm sounding DAP with a lot of detail and power. Great balance of musicality and detail. Insane price to performance, and its gonna be a hit with budget audiophiles I'm sure. http://1drv.ms/1lmRY2b


----------



## mpawluk91

romeyp said:


> Say what you want, but this is one banging rig.
> Let your bass flag fly!


man those pulse elites sure are awesome, I've tried them with an amp but I didn't like it that much, the pulse elites have an internal amp anyway


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

mpawluk91 said:


> man those pulse elites sure are awesome, I've tried them with an amp but I didn't like it that much, the pulse elites have an internal amp anyway


that's what headphone it is? I was trying to figure out what that was for the longest time. I haven't really liked anything sony has made since like... Early 2012. Hows the pulses?


----------



## spurxiii

dischorddubstep said:


> really? O.o I find the WS77's bass to be somewhat excessive with things like Fleetwood mac, but for electronic its fantastic. Controlled and punchy... But to each their own I guess. They sound very nice directly out of the X1. Very large soundstage imo for a bassy portable that just gets widened even further by the X1 compared to the sources I own. Add an amp (I'm using the E11) and it gets even more refined... I'm sad I can't keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got mine many years ago when they first came out. I gave them away and never got the opportunity to use them out of a decent player or amp so was wondering if decent sources would sort out their issues. From memory, the bass was decent but ate into the mids too much and they weren't very detailed in comparison to the UE superfi.3s I had at the time


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

spurxiii said:


> I got mine many years ago when they first came out. I gave them away and never got the opportunity to use them out of a decent player or amp so was wondering if decent sources would sort out their issues. From memory, the bass was decent but ate into the mids too much and they weren't very detailed in comparison to the UE superfi.3s I had at the time


 Yeah mids get eaten into... But they get quite a bit better to my ears if you give it a better source and more juice. But again, I use it for electronic music which, mostly doesn't rely heavily on a great midrange. Layering and soundstage is my other favorite thing about them, which just absolutely comes alive on better equipment imo.


----------



## romeyp

mpawluk91 said:


> man those pulse elites sure are awesome, I've tried them with an amp but I didn't like it that much, the pulse elites have an internal amp anyway


 
 Yes, they are great. I've messed around with them enough to sort of double amp them with the internal and the FiiO E12.
 I'm researching a more reference model, but whatever I get I still want it to still carry deep bass.
 But for right now this is a really fun and entertaining rig.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

awry said:


> My friend lent me a Cadence cable with those connectors before as well. Really very huge. I cannot. Haha.
> 
> Doesn't Gavin have the more normal Fitear pins now?




Gavin has more elegant fiteae connectors but I took mine to another shop for convenience


----------



## cripple1

Theorem 720/iPod Classic 6th Gen/T50rp (modded)/RSA balanced cable


----------



## CoiL




----------



## lin0003

Nice! Love the cable


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> Nice! Love the cable




+1! Very awesome cable.

Talking about cable, is it possible to cable sleeve my cable to reduce microphonics?


----------



## CoiL

If You leave PVC underneath then it might reduce it littlebit but then OD of cable must fit with paracord ID and You`ll probably have to grease PVC with something to slip it on. Would have put also this paracord over PVC but even using smaller OD Van Damme cable, it couldn`t fit. Plus side of removing PVC is cable weight - new cable is much lighter and I like it. It may have little more microphonics but I don`t walk and move around when listening music. 
  
 Edit2: Tried more tapping/scratching/rubbing from different distances while cable connected to headphones and I don`t know actually, pretty much same. Sometimes feels tinybit less microphonics with paracord but not sure. Anyway, it didn`t go worse and since cable is lighter and nicer - only positive upgrade imho.


----------



## indieman

dischorddubstep said:


> overall I think the X1 is a warm sounding DAP with a lot of detail and power. Great balance of musicality and detail. Insane price to performance, and its gonna be a hit with budget audiophiles I'm sure. http://1drv.ms/1lmRY2b


 
  
 When is this player going to be available for purchase?


----------



## BillsonChang007

If I recall correctly, it's September or October


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> Theorem 720/iPod Classic 6th Gen/T50rp (modded)/RSA balanced cable


How do you find your theorem 720?


----------



## Paul Graham

Decided to give the Little Bear a decent listen today...

iPod vid 5.5g rockbox'd. 
Silver Leopard LOD.
Little Bear B1 Tube Amplifier.
Sony MDR-SA5000.

Source file - Tron Legacy OST, 320kbps MP3.



I know I know..... A £10 amp running a pair of £500 cans lol. The irony wasn't missed on me.







How did it go?

We'll the B1 certainly has enough grunt to run the SA5Ks and my HD400s ( not in pictures )
The sound is pretty warm and natural, but with a decent level of detail.
Strings come through beautifully, 
Bass is tight with no boom, extension is quite good.
Mids are a little recessed but not by far.
Highs are crisp if a little bright.

I wouldn't say it was in the same league as my other amps but not by much, but then you get what you pay for and this amp is worth it's price tag and more.

Has it awoken a tube lover inside me? Possibly....

I plan to get a higher end tube amp for crimbo and go from there


----------



## CJG888

I would recommend the Tube Amp BL-2, as its SQ is out of this world (for a portable).

However, the battery on mine failed after 11 months. The replacement was DOA.

If I can get a refund, I'm buying a Quickstep...


----------



## SpudHarris

paul graham said:


> Decided to give the Little Bear a decent listen today...
> 
> iPod vid 5.5g rockbox'd.
> Silver Leopard LOD.
> ...




Thanks Paul...

I guess if it were great I might have picked one up even for novelty purposes but I really need to have a clear out as it is. My Icon HP8 may be up for sale soon, I also have quite a few end game tubes to go with (TSRPBG/Sylvania Bad Boys etc... etc...).

Regards - Nigel


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> How do you find your theorem 720?


 
 Great dynamic range, really well balanced. I really love this thing. It's got a little his with IEMs, though that's only during quiet passages or when music isn't being played, so doesn't really bother me too much. Anything you wanted to know specifically?


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> Great dynamic range, really well balanced. I really love this thing. It's got a little his with IEMs, though that's only during quiet passages or when music isn't being played, so doesn't really bother me too much. Anything you wanted to know specifically?


 
 I actually picked one up a few weeks ago. I feel the same way about them as well. I have 4 IEMS, 4 headphones. It works nicely with headphones, not too bad with IEMS. There is a slight hiss. Have you had an opportunity to compare it or test it against anything else DAC wise? It is my first DAC, only other amp I've owned was the JDS C421 which did a nice job.


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> I actually picked one up a few weeks ago. I feel the same way about them as well. I have 4 IEMS, 4 headphones. It works nicely with headphones, not too bad with IEMS. There is a slight hiss. Have you had an opportunity to compare it or test it against anything else DAC wise? It is my first DAC, only other amp I've owned was the JDS C421 which did a nice job.


 
 I haven't owned many DACs myself. Just the FiiO E07k and the old version AK120. The FiiO was actually surprisingly good as an all rounder, and the DAC of the AK120 was by far my favorite, but the volume output just didn't get there for me with anything other than IEMs and I felt it didn't make much sense for me to have a DAP that I was only using as a DAC since I didn't feel comfortable taking it outta the house, so I sold it. I hated to lose the DAC that it had, but it allowed me to pick up the Theorem, and the DAC in here isn't bad at all. If I could somehow mod the Theorem to have the AK120 DAC though, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## elektrosteve

Phonak Audéo PFE232 with a replaced Viablue Plug - JDS Labs C5D - Samsung S3 with EQ


----------



## Richsvt

Was uploading new music to my collection, thought I'd take a group photo. (I know, but I like iPods).


----------



## Richsvt

One more:


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

elektrosteve said:


> Phonak Audéo PFE232 with a replaced Viablue Plug - JDS Labs C5D - Samsung S3 with EQ


 
 Such a shame that they stopped making IEMs.


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> I haven't owned many DACs myself. Just the FiiO E07k and the old version AK120. The FiiO was actually surprisingly good as an all rounder, and the DAC of the AK120 was by far my favorite, but the volume output just didn't get there for me with anything other than IEMs and I felt it didn't make much sense for me to have a DAP that I was only using as a DAC since I didn't feel comfortable taking it outta the house, so I sold it. I hated to lose the DAC that it had, but it allowed me to pick up the Theorem, and the DAC in here isn't bad at all. If I could somehow mod the Theorem to have the AK120 DAC though, I would do it in a heartbeat.


 It's good to hear you had experience with the 120.


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> It's good to hear you had experience with the 120.


 
 Yeah, I didn't really have much faith in higher end DAPs before I heard the AK120, but maaaan.. That was a *huge* leap from an iPod. I don't think it's worth $1k (I got mine in a trade), but it's still an amazing little device and the DAC was, imo, phenomenal..


----------



## mpawluk91

> dischorddubstep said:
> 
> 
> > that's what headphone it is? I was trying to figure out what that was for the longest time. I haven't really liked anything sony has made since like... Early 2012. Hows the pulses?


 
  
 the sony pulse elite are gaming headphones primarily but they make decent music headphones as well, the main feature of them is they have little electric motors in the earcups (similar to a dualshock controller i guess) basically anytime there is deep bass it rumbles your head (very accurately though, the lower the bass frequency the harder it rumbles) its not just a feeling though, you can hear the impact as if its actually happening for real.
  
 aside from that they are also very stylish looking and have a great creak free build quality, they have a 3.5mm headphone jack and can hook up to your mobile device for on the go. they also have an internal battery for the rumble and amplified effect (although you do NOT need to turn them on to use with the 3.5mm jack), the microphone is inside the right earcup so its invisible and they are wireless so yes it will look like you are talking to yourself while chatting online lol
  
 volume adjuster, bass impact adjuster, chat volume adjuster, listening mode button (some modes are even game specific), this thing is truly amazing and i am very dissapointed with humans as a whole because of there lack of giving props to the rockbox equalivalent of gaming headphones... yes i just said that
  
 try these on battlefield 4 and you will be hooked!


----------



## delrosa81

richsvt said:


> Was uploading new music to my collection, thought I'd take a group photo. (I know, but I like iPods).


 
  
  


richsvt said:


> One more:


 

 Nice collection you have there


----------



## BillsonChang007

iPod Nano 3rd [at the back with docking] + BrainWavz Delta [in the jar]


----------



## esmBOS

billsonchang007 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 #tinkingoutsidethebox/insidethejar


----------



## Richsvt

delrosa81 said:


> Nice collection you have there


 
  
 Thanks, been trying to find the right fit for different kinds of use...


----------



## BillsonChang007

esmbos said:


> #tinkingoutsidethebox/insidethejar




Hahaha thanks!  

Here's more;


----------



## Spidermeng

enjoy music... enjoy life...


----------



## BillsonChang007

Is that DX100? Awesome!


----------



## delrosa81

spidermeng said:


> enjoy music... enjoy life...


 
 Very nicely taken photo and great equipment you have there!


----------



## BaTou069

Demo unit X1 + SE846


----------



## Cotnijoe

Looks nice! Looking forward impressions


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> Yeah, I didn't really have much faith in higher end DAPs before I heard the AK120, but maaaan.. That was a *huge* leap from an iPod. I don't think it's worth $1k (I got mine in a trade), but it's still an amazing little device and the DAC was, imo, phenomenal..


 
 Shoot...I have to look into that a little more seriously now. I've chosen the 720 because it works well with an iPod touch. I listen to mostly 320 kbps mp3s, and some pure AAC files. I like the theorem because it can also charge the iPod when listening. Used it on a trip and it was very handy. I also like using headphones and iems with the dac/amp. I'm not sure if the AK lines can handle full-sized headphones as well as the theorem, but I guess you can always use a reputable headphone amp.


----------



## Spidermeng

billsonchang007 said:


> Is that DX100? Awesome!




Yeah.. Hdp-r10


----------



## francopro

spidermeng said:


> my bro new toy : )


 
  
 Congrats !


----------



## francopro

delrosa81 said:


> Very nicely taken photo and great equipment you have there!


 
 Where did you bought your HDP-R10?


----------



## francopro

batou069 said:


> Demo unit X1 + SE846


 
  
 Great pairing ($100 dap with a $1000 iem )


----------



## francopro

dischorddubstep said:


> FiiO X1 and ATH-WS77.


 

 Awesome !


----------



## whoever

i'll get a rant for posting this in 3 different threads....hahaha......don't care! 
  
 Sony ZX1+Custom Art Audio Harmony 8 + Forza Audio Works Hybrid cable


----------



## francopro

whoever said:


> i'll get a rant for posting this in 3 different threads....hahaha......don't care!
> 
> Sony ZX1+Custom Art Audio Harmony 8 + Forza Audio Works Hybrid cable


 

 Nice rig


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> Shoot...I have to look into that a little more seriously now. I've chosen the 720 because it works well with an iPod touch. I listen to mostly 320 kbps mp3s, and some pure AAC files. I like the theorem because it can also charge the iPod when listening. Used it on a trip and it was very handy. I also like using headphones and iems with the dac/amp. I'm not sure if the AK lines can handle full-sized headphones as well as the theorem, but I guess you can always use a reputable headphone amp.


 
 It actually handled most of my full size cans pretty decently. The volume extended acceptably with my DT880 (250 Ohms), D2k (25 Ohms), Q701 (62 Ohms), HD650 (300 Ohms), and LCD XC (20 Ohms), but there was room for improvement for the higher impedance headphones. I plan on picking up one of the new Astell & Kern DAPs a few months from now, or maybe springing for the AK240.


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> It actually handled most of my full size cans pretty decently. The volume extended acceptably with my DT880 (250 Ohms), D2k (25 Ohms), Q701 (62 Ohms), HD650 (300 Ohms), and LCD XC (20 Ohms), but there was room for improvement for the higher impedance headphones. I plan on picking up one of the new Astell & Kern DAPs a few months from now, or maybe springing for the AK240.


 
 Yeah, you've got me thinking about one as well...I will probably keep the Theorem too for what it does. I just have to decide which AK player will suit my needs best. IYHO, Cripple and anyone else with helpful input, I play 320 kbps mp3s typically, not many HQ AAC files...you think it will make a difference if I just use the AK player for HQ mp3 files? (Enough of a difference/upgrade in sound I will be able to notice with the AK120/240?) Or just stick with the 720...


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> Yeah, you've got me thinking about one as well...I will probably keep the Theorem too for what it does. I just have to decide which AK player will suit my needs best. IYHO, Cripple and anyone else with helpful input, I play 320 kbps mp3s typically, not many HQ AAC files...you think it will make a difference if I just use the AK player for HQ mp3 files? (Enough of a difference/upgrade in sound I will be able to notice with the AK120/240?) Or just stick with the 720...


 
 Most of my music when I got the 120 were 320 mp3's (I only had an iPod Classic at the time), and the difference was pretty big and immediately noticeable. I downloaded a few FLAC albums to compare the two (320 vs. FLAC) and I did notice there was better micro detail and everything had a much more full sound, so there was a definite improvement between the two file types on the AK120, but not a difference so huge that my well ripped mp3 files were no longer enjoyable. If you don't wanna spend huge buckets of cash, Amazon has a few original AK100's for $480 bucks used. They were bought by a music studio, but returned after they decided they don't fullfil the requirements they needed, so most aren't even _really_ used yet. Here's the link:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A6LX0F0/ref=sr_1_1_olp?


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> Most of my music when I got the 120 were 320 mp3's (I only had an iPod Classic at the time), and the difference was pretty big and immediately noticeable. I downloaded a few FLAC albums to compare the two (320 vs. FLAC) and I did notice there was better micro detail and everything had a much more full sound, so there was a definite improvement between the two file types on the AK120, but not a difference so huge that my well ripped mp3 files were no longer enjoyable. If you don't wanna spend huge buckets of cash, Amazon has a few original AK100's for $480 bucks used. They were bought by a music studio, but returned after they decided they don't fullfil the requirements they needed, so most aren't even _really_ used yet. Here's the link:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A6LX0F0/ref=sr_1_1_olp?


 
 Thanks Cripple, you are definitely one of the more helpful members I've experienced on the forums...if anything, you think it's worth purchasing the newer version? mk2? I've heard the 120 MK1 has high impedance, which may not mesh well with particular headphones.


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> Thanks Cripple, you are definitely one of the more helpful members I've experienced on the forums...if anything, you think it's worth purchasing the newer version? mk2? I've heard the 120 MK1 has high impedance, which may not mesh well with particular headphones.


 
 I don't know much about the difference between the AK120MK2 and the original, but if you could find an original AK120 used or returned for a decent price, you could just send it in to Red Wine Audio and mod it into an RWAK120. 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



RWAK120 The RWAK120 is a modified version of the Astell & Kern AK120 digital audio player (DAP), as well as for the AK120 Titan.

We achieve this by:


Bypassing the 3.3 ohm resistors in the headphone output stage, which results in a < 1-ohm output impedance that can drive IEMs and headphones whose impedance is as low as 8-ohms
Hardwiring the headphone output stage FETs directly to the pins of the headphone output jack to provide the shortest, cleanest signal path. This also bypasses the tiny circuit board traces and the header that connects the main board to the smaller headphone jack board.

 The result is a very portable (smaller and lighter than an iPod) DAP that now has a clean, low-impedance headphone output stage. The RWAK120 can drive IEMs with ease, as well as most full-sized headphones to more-than-adequate volume levels. The RWAK120 unravels layers and layers of detail and nuances from your music, and is free of any audible background noise.


 The cost is $250 to get it done, so depending on how low a price you can find the AK120 for, with the RWAK120 mod performed, it'll be about the same cost wise as just buying a brand new AK120.


----------



## Wyd4

eugguy said:


> Thanks Cripple, you are definitely one of the more helpful members I've experienced on the forums...if anything, you think it's worth purchasing the newer version? mk2? I've heard the 120 MK1 has high impedance, which may not mesh well with particular headphones.




Hey there,
As far as output impedance goes, the ak120 mk1 is fine.
It was the ak100 mk1 that had the higher output impedance of around 20. I always found it odd they made a player that didn't have the power to drive high impedance cans but no good for ba iems. 

That said when I had my ak100 it drove my mad dogs to an enjoyable volume for most tracks, but there was zero headroom, the bass was loose, there was a loss in dynamics etc as opposed to running an amp.
However i still found it an enjoyable listen. Just not as nice as amped.

So yeah if you plan on using ba iem then steer clear of ak100mk1. Otherwise go to town


----------



## Eugguy

wyd4 said:


> Hey there,
> As far as output impedance goes, the ak120 mk1 is fine.
> It was the ak100 mk1 that had the higher output impedance of around 20. I always found it odd they made a player that didn't have the power to drive high impedance cans but no good for ba iems.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! Good info again!


----------



## Wyd4

Setup for work.


----------



## snapple10

IPC> Solo>MKII >Sig DJ
 had lots of fun with the IPC stack  but time to move them along to a good home


----------



## Nek8888

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m101/nek8888/PortableRig2_zps5a6ae604.jpg
  
 --------------------------
  
 Fiio E11k
 iPhone 4s
 Sennheiser Adidas HD25-1-II


----------



## romeyp

nek8888 said:


> --------------------------
> 
> Fiio E11k
> iPhone 4s
> Sennheiser Adidas HD25-1-II


 

 Let me fix that for you


----------



## hotfever

Morning coffee cant get any better with these being on ears comforting my soul


----------



## rudi0504

hotfever said:


> Morning coffee cant get any better with these being on ears comforting my soul




Congrats Truong 

Your set Up is hot. Set Up like Your name hotfever 

Ibasso HDP R10 is One Best DAP until now , thats why since 2 years i keep My HDP R10 

Slower UI not a big problem , as long The SQ is excellent 

IMO


----------



## hotfever

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Truong
> 
> Your set Up is hot. Set Up like Your name hotfever
> 
> ...




Thank you,dear Mighty Rudi....you have always been a great help to me at ALL time.


----------



## rudi0504

hotfever said:


> Thank you,dear Mighty Rudi....you have always been a great help to me at ALL time.




You are welcome Truong
So is friend for to help each other


----------



## gmahler2u

Kojo KM001 Brass amp  - Cyphear lab Solo - Ipod classic 160g.  - Iem is Roxanne Custom CF.
  
 it's AMAZING set up TO ME...


----------



## Paul Graham

gmahler2u said:


> Kojo KM001 Brass amp  - Cyphear lab Solo - Ipod classic 160g.  - Iem is Roxanne Custom CF.
> 
> it's AMAZING set up TO ME...


 
  
 Looks amazing dude! 
  
 For a moment I thought I was looking at a "Rudi Rig"


----------



## gmahler2u

paul graham said:


> Looks amazing dude!
> 
> For a moment I thought I was looking at a "Rudi Rig"


 
 Thanks Paul~
  
 I always admire your gears too.


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha Cheers man!
 I really need to save some cash and go higher end than what Im currently running, But now we've moved money is tighter so I'll have to wait....
 Right now I need to get an iPod Classic ( One in the pics is my wife's! ) and a DX50. I love my iPod 5.5g but its aged, and it won't handshake with any DAC.
 I'll get there eventually lol.....
  
 However, If I had the money, I'ld go out and get an AK100 or RWAK100 right now.
 If Only there was such a thing as a Head-Fi Fairy lol


----------



## gmahler2u

HAAHA...YEAH.. 
  
 I'm done with portable setting.  BUT if I had money, I would go get Hugo and ak240. ($5000)
 Yeah, WAY out of my range but man can dream>
  
  
  
 LOL


----------



## Nek8888

romeyp said:


> Let me fix that for you


 
  
 Thank you romeyp!


----------



## Wokei

paul graham said:


> Haha Cheers man!
> I really need to save some cash and go higher end than what Im currently running, But now we've moved money is tighter so I'll have to wait....
> Right now I need to get an iPod Classic ( One in the pics is my wife's! ) and a DX50. I love my iPod 5.5g but its aged, and it won't handshake with any DAC.
> I'll get there eventually lol.....
> ...




Will this do?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just joking...lol


----------



## elektrosteve

tom yum goong said:


> Such a shame that they stopped making IEMs.


 
  
 Indeed.


----------



## Fungus

Ipod nano 3rd gen > Fiio E11 > L9 > Westone UM3X RC blue ltd 
 Such a fantastic match for my um3x.
 IMOH, after spending more than 4 years with my um3x, I'm proud to say there hasn't been any iem/ciem regardless of price that exceeds it in every aspect and leaves me wanting for a upgrade. I'm never going to sell them    
  
 To my ears, this rig sound even better than my previous setup ipod nano > venuturecraft dd socket 1 > portaphile 627 > usb to 30 pin cable
  
 I learnt the hard way, spending more doesn't always mean better sound.


----------



## indieman

Nice


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Please forgive the ipad photo quality. It's all I have at the moment.


----------



## LFC_SL

paul graham said:


> However, If I had the money, I'ld go out and get an AK100 or RWAK100 right now.
> If Only there was such a thing as a Head-Fi Fairy lol



Hey congrats on the house move, not all bad.

Would not bother with original AK100 / AK120, unless only to use as transport as they are discounted at some places. Have only heard AK240 but my understanding is iriver also went with the same increased neutral / transparency sound signature with AK100 / AK200 mk2


----------



## fiascogarcia

gmahler2u said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What do you have on your canal tips?


----------



## gmahler2u

fiascogarcia said:


> What do you have on your canal tips?


 
 it's soft wraps by comply.


----------



## onlychild

After a very long wait, finally enjoying my new  Roxannes with RWAK120-B to RSA Lightning Amp


----------



## gmahler2u

onlychild said:


> After a very long wait, finally enjoying my new  Roxannes with RWAK120-B to RSA Lightning Amp


 
  
 Congrates and How is your cable?  does black cable has problem...it had minor problem in the earlier.


----------



## delrosa81

onlychild said:


> After a very long wait, finally enjoying my new  Roxannes with RWAK120-B to RSA Lightning Amp


 
 Congrats and you went for the full monty! The full RWAK mod. Hows the sound? Im sure it must be great!


----------



## onlychild

gmahler2u, Since I just got the Roxannes two weeks ago, it came with the new improved cable with metal collars.  No issues at all.  My custom Whiplash balanced cable should be here next week.  I'll post pics when I get it.
  
  
delrosa81, I've had the RWAK120-B and lightning for about a year now and I won't be replacing it anytime soon.  I compared it with the AK240 last month for several days and returned the AK240 cause my current setup beat it in every way.  The Lightning amp is truly special with IEMs.  I get zero noise, absolutely none, and amazing bass, mids, highs, etc with the Roxannes.  Even my pico slim fed from RWAK120-B gives me slight hiss when I turn it up, while the Lightning I get no hiss up to deafening volumes.
  
 Roxannes sound amazing running from a fully balanced setup.


----------



## gmahler2u

onlychild said:


> gmahler2u, Since I just got the Roxannes two weeks ago, it came with the new improved cable with metal collars.  No issues at all.  My custom Whiplash balanced cable should be here next week.  I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> 
> delrosa81, I've had the RWAK120-B and lightning for about a year now and I won't be replacing it anytime soon.  I compared it with the AK240 last month for several days and returned the AK240 cause my current setup beat it in every way.  The Lightning amp is truly special with IEMs.  I get zero noise, absolutely none, and amazing bass, mids, highs, etc with the Roxannes.  Even my pico slim fed from RWAK120-B gives me slight hiss when I turn it up, while the Lightning I get no hiss up to deafening volumes.
> ...


 
 Good for JHA, they're finally doing something good for the cable.


----------



## delrosa81

onlychild said:


> delrosa81, I've had the RWAK120-B and lightning for about a year now and I won't be replacing it anytime soon.  I compared it with the AK240 last month for several days and returned the AK240 cause my current setup beat it in every way.  The Lightning amp is truly special with IEMs.  I get zero noise, absolutely none, and amazing bass, mids, highs, etc with the Roxannes.  Even my pico slim fed from RWAK120-B gives me slight hiss when I turn it up, while the Lightning I get no hiss up to deafening volumes.
> 
> Roxannes sound amazing running from a fully balanced setup.


 
  
 Oh no, you are making me very very tempted, I am actually considering the Mezzo mod for my Ak120 as I prefer a less intrusive mod to the exterior especially with regards to keeping the volume knob. Now you are making me very tempted. How does it compare if you listen to the RWAK120 directly and also with your lightning amp? Any significant difference with regards to sound signature? 
  
 Roxannes are amazing but the extremely long waiting time for the CIEMs is rather off putting though I really love the carbon fibre.


----------



## onlychild

You can't use the RWAK120-B without an amp, but since the amp makes so much of a difference (for me), I don't want to use it without one.  When I am on the move, I use the 120 with the pico slim amp.  I am strictly an IEM guy.
  
 I believe the long wait is for the custom carbon fiber ones only, but unless you got it during last years black friday sale, when they were still only charging $200 (instead of $500 now) for the carbon fiber option, you will be paying a lot more.  I think the price is $2150 now with carbon fiber.  I paid $1450, but waited 9 months.  To me, it was worth the wait since I still had my JH16s to hold me over.


----------



## gmahler2u

onlychild said:


> You can't use the RWAK120-B without an amp, but since the amp makes so much of a difference (for me), I don't want to use it without one.  When I am on the move, I use the 120 with the pico slim amp.  I am strictly an IEM guy.
> 
> I believe the long wait is for the custom carbon fiber ones only, but unless you got it during last years black friday sale, when they were still only charging $200 (instead of $500 now) for the carbon fiber option, you will be paying a lot more.  I think the price is $2150 now with carbon fiber.  I paid $1450, but waited 9 months.  To me, it was worth the wait since I still had my JH16s to hold me over.


 
 WOW, 9 month....you got something!!  WOW...more congrates to you


----------



## delrosa81

onlychild said:


> You can't use the RWAK120-B without an amp, but since the amp makes so much of a difference (for me), I don't want to use it without one.  When I am on the move, I use the 120 with the pico slim amp.  I am strictly an IEM guy.
> 
> I believe the long wait is for the custom carbon fiber ones only, but unless you got it during last years black friday sale, when they were still only charging $200 (instead of $500 now) for the carbon fiber option, you will be paying a lot more.  I think the price is $2150 now with carbon fiber.  I paid $1450, but waited 9 months.  To me, it was worth the wait since I still had my JH16s to hold me over.


 

 Oh ya I forgot the RWAK120-B cannot be used without an amp as it is only line-out with full volume and non adjustable. Silly me lol.
  
 Yeah but if I had to get the Roxannes, then I will only settle for carbon fibre cos Im a carbon fibre whore lol.


----------



## RUMAY408

I need help, any thoughts what portable cable to run Astell Kern AK100ll to an ALO MKlllB+?


----------



## Wyd4

Couple of pics from my phone.
 DX90, Fiio IC (to be replaced), Silver DIY Cable made by a friend, JH7


----------



## gmahler2u

wyd4 said:


> Couple of pics from my phone.
> DX90, Fiio IC (to be replaced), Silver DIY Cable made by a friend, JH7


 
 beautiful Cable.


----------



## CJG888

Apologies for the poor picture quality (iPad on board camera). Will add proper pictures in daylight with a DSLR!


Tonight's rig:



FLAC files / Hifiman HM-601LE / Custom Art pure silver interconnect / Epiphany Acoustics O2 / Beyerdynamic DT48E


----------



## White Lotus

Finally moved away from the Rockboxed 160gb iPod classic rig.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 FiiO X5
 FiiO HS6
 FiiO E18
 Unique Melody Merlin (custom carbon fiber faceplates)


----------



## Wyd4

white lotus said:


> Finally moved away from the Rockboxed 160gb iPod classic rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good mate. 
Those Merlin's look slick.
I was tossing up the same colors.
Kind of wish I had. Look awesome


----------



## noobynico

Retired my Fiio E7, E11 and iPod Touch 2G 32GB for a new setup 
  

 iBasso DX50 + JDS Labs C5 + Kingston 64GB uSD
  

 Ultimate Ears UE 900
  

 Westone UM3X + Song's Audio Universe Pro
  

 Top I/O
  

  

 Bottom I/O
  

 Audio Technica ATH-IM03 + Labkable Silver Galaxy
  

 Audio Technica ATH-IM50


----------



## h1f1add1cted

*Rig No. 1*
  
 Clip+ with FiiO E6 and Onkyo OnEar headphone
  
  

  
  
*Rig No. 2*
  
 Sony Xerpia Z1 Compact with Custom Art Music One
  

  
  
*Rig No. 3*
  
 Fiio X3 with iFi nano iCan amp and Grado RS2 headphone


----------



## hotfever

ibasso r10 with custom leather back-cover:
  
 .make it more personal with my signature engraved onto it 
 .can remove silicon case now without worrying crashes the back of r10  
  

  

  


  
  
 Stealing my wife perfume box to store my audio gear lol .......not my fault,i tried and the box fit r10 perfectly with extra space that is just enough to store my custom 
  
 she is going to kick my ass anyway


----------



## x RELIC x

At least your ears will smell good when taking your beating.


----------



## drofeel71

Sorry about rubbish picture quality.
AK100 mk1 + Fiio E11k + Fiio L16 + Sennheiser PX100ii + HD414 pads


----------



## delrosa81




----------



## Strumento

DX90, MHd-Q7, e-Q8
  
 Any suggestion for the interconnect mini cable is welcomed.


----------



## CJG888

Custom Art silver


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Geek Out 1K on my tablet.


----------



## Redcarmoose

drofeel71 said:


> Sorry about rubbish picture quality.
> AK100 mk1 + Fiio E11k + Fiio L16 + Sennheiser PX100ii + HD414 pads






Ha, I remember listening to HD 414s or HD 424s in 1974. They were $100.00 then!


----------



## drofeel71

redcarmoose said:


> Ha, I remember listening to HD 414s or HD 424s in 1974. They were $100.00 then!




Wish I could find some HD414s to find out what they were like. I believe they were quite good.


----------



## Redcarmoose

drofeel71 said:


> Wish I could find some HD414s to find out what they were like. I believe they were quite good.





I guess they are still around. You can still buy replacement drivers for them for $75 bucks each. People find em for sale still. I am amazed that they came out in 1968. They came out then but are still competitive to today's headphones in some areas.


I actually remember they sounded airy and detailed even then though I liked the big Koss closed back sound more. Still they were super comfortable to wear. They should bring em back as a kind of retro product. People would buy them.



Edit:

Turns out they did bring em back in 1995!http://peteswrite.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-sennheiser-hd414-50th.html


----------



## Duncan

Looking at this thread, albeit not all 905 pages of it, it has led me to ponder just how money our gear is worth whilst out and about...

My rig that I'll be on the train with tomorrow will be FiiO X5, Chord Hugo and Denon D7100 (with IE800 in my pocket for those moments requiring discretion) - including memory cards in the FiiO, that is just shy of £3500 on my person (at original RRP) - and, that would only get much much worse if I ended up with an AK player or such-like. and I'm sure is dwarfed by some rigs in this thread...

Would be pretty heartbroken to get mugged / robbed


----------



## Redcarmoose

duncan said:


> Looking at this thread, albeit not all 905 pages of it, it has led me to ponder just how money our gear is worth whilst out and about...
> 
> My rig that I'll be on the train with tomorrow will be FiiO X5, Chord Hugo and Denon D7100 (with IE800 in my pocket for those moments requiring discretion) - including memory cards in the FiiO, that is just shy of £3500 on my person (at original RRP) - and, that would only get much much worse if I ended up with an AK player or such-like. and I'm sure is dwarfed by some rigs in this thread...
> 
> Would be pretty heartbroken to get mugged / robbed




Get some grunge style cloths from Goodwill, leave jewelry at home. Stop shaving. No one will know your walking with expensive stuff.


----------



## indieman

Or that your batman.
  
 Quick pic of current state 
​


----------



## Redcarmoose

indieman said:


> Or that your batman.
> 
> Quick pic of current state
> 
> ​






If the suit is hard to find just impersonate a police officer?


----------



## Yobster69

indieman said:


> Or that your batman.
> 
> Nice. I like the TTPOD's in bright red, I wondered what they would look like. And they look cool with the yellow centred tips.
> Are they the T1's or the T1E's? What's your impressions as there aren't a lot of reviews on them? Cheers
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

redcarmoose said:


> If the suit is hard to find just impersonate a police officer?







And........if nothing else...just remember Brian's three rules to looking cool.


http://m.liveleak.com/view?i=5c3_1408755344


----------



## zilch0md

.


----------



## indieman

yobster69 said:


> Nice. I like the TTPOD's in bright red, I wondered what they would look like. And they look cool with the yellow centred tips.
> Are they the T1's or the T1E's? What's your impressions as there aren't a lot of reviews on them? Cheers


 
  
 They are t1-e which seem to be more popular. I can see why! So far I'm very impressed. Right now I've switched from those stock hybrid grey/yellow tips to monster foam super tips. I'm still looking for the perfect tips for them, to get best sound. That's why I haven't reviewed them yet . But everything I've found seems to be consistent with what others have said. Nice tight deep bass, crisp highs and emphasized mids. I've actually found the mid bass to be fairly neutral, with the sub bass having incredible extension! But that could be from not using the best tips...
​


----------



## Barra

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Geek Out 1K on my tablet.




Wish my iPad was that easy to use with a go1000. How many hours are you getting?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

You know haven't tried it yet.... was using always a battery pack.

Will update you.


----------



## Change is Good

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Geek Out 1K on my tablet.


 
  
 What tablet is that? I have the Tab Pro 10.1 but no DAC, yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And, oh, my pic...
  

  
 XBA-H3
 NWZ-F887


----------



## Yobster69

Thanks, as I am awaiting some to come over on the slow boat, got them from Aliexpress. I'll try out the comply tips as I have some of those, but it's good to hear that you like them, it seems to be the general consensus at the price.


----------



## delrosa81

duncan said:


> Looking at this thread, albeit not all 905 pages of it, it has led me to ponder just how money our gear is worth whilst out and about...
> 
> My rig that I'll be on the train with tomorrow will be FiiO X5, Chord Hugo and Denon D7100 (with IE800 in my pocket for those moments requiring discretion) - including memory cards in the FiiO, that is just shy of £3500 on my person (at original RRP) - and, that would only get much much worse if I ended up with an AK player or such-like. and I'm sure is dwarfed by some rigs in this thread...
> 
> Would be pretty heartbroken to get mugged / robbed


 

 Yeah I do think that sometimes too, especially when Im on the plane lol. I usually keep my Hugo in the safe when Im overseas in hotels when I go out carrying just my AK240 lol. Frankly only for those in the know will they realise the value of such rigs, else to the person who is not into such hobbies, they wont even cast a 2nd look at our rigs


----------



## mdh994

Lg Optimus G --> Fiio E6 --> SHURE SE215


----------



## Wyd4

mdh994 said:


> Lg Optimus G --> Fiio E6 --> SHURE SE215



Nice solid rig 
I quote liked my 215s


----------



## mdh994

wyd4 said:


> Nice solid rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yea they are going well, just got them a few hours ago, loving them so far, I really need to get a proper music player though


----------



## Wyd4

mdh994 said:


> Yea they are going well, just got them a few hours ago, loving them so far, I really need to get a proper music player though



Haha you don't need to 
So long as you enjoy the music, doesn't really matter as far as I am concerned.

Be warned though, once you start down the rabbit hole  lol.

That being said these days there are also a lot of affordable options if you like the ui on the droid


----------



## mdh994

wyd4 said:


> Haha you don't need to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yea true, Poweramp works well on android, Can always tweak the eq and bass treble to suit the song.
 Do you use the foam or the rubber buds, because I have heard the silicone buds give them more bass
 but sound cancelling becomes worse. I havn't bothered changing them yet.


----------



## Wyd4

mdh994 said:


> Yea true, Poweramp works well on android, Can always tweak the eq and bass treble to suit the song.
> Do you use the foam or the rubber buds, because I have heard the silicone buds give them more bass
> but sound cancelling becomes worse. I havn't bothered changing them yet.



To be honest I only used the foams with them when I had them.
In saying that, the foams have a rubber inner so I would imagine the difference wouldn't be as great as some foams to silicone.

From my experience with my um mentors, the foams gave the impression of more bass (due to seal and isolation) and less detail in the upper range (either less detail or less perceived detail due to the increase in lows).
With those I actually preferred silicone as they were a very thick sounding iem through the mids so I found the silicone kept everything a bit lighter and detailed.

Really you just need to play around. So many factors come into play.

Seal, small bore, large bore, insertion depth, foam etc.


----------



## mdh994

wyd4 said:


> Really you just need to play around. So many factors come into play.
> 
> Seal, small bore, large bore, insertion depth, foam etc.




Yea i will have a bit of a play with then tommorrow thanks for the extra info.


----------



## indieman

Is the e6 still considered a decent entry level amp? 





mdh994 said:


> Lg Optimus G --> Fiio E6 --> SHURE SE215


----------



## mdh994

indieman said:


> Is the e6 still considered a decent entry level amp?


 
  
 I really like my E6, it does a fair bit, i use it on android which isn't very loud, but with the Fiio, I only need my phone on half volume and it is plenty loud enough. The presets are pretty handy on the Fiio aswell, I always use the mid boost, I find it sound the best of the 4.


----------



## BillsonChang007

mdh994 said:


> I really like my E6, it does a fair bit, i use it on android which isn't very loud, but with the Fiio, I only need my phone on half volume and it is plenty loud enough. The presets are pretty handy on the Fiio aswell, I always use the mid boost, I find it sound the best of the 4.


 
 For the best sound, I strongly suggest you to turn the volume on your smartphone to the max and use the FiiO as volume control 
  
 Billson


----------



## zniper2984

ak120titan+whiplash hybrid+picopower+tralucent 1plus2.


----------



## Currawong

For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


----------



## White Lotus

Dude.


----------



## TPGsanti

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


 
  
 I am pretty sure this is how I would be diagnosed with ADD, if I had such a rig.


----------



## mdh994

billsonchang007 said:


> For the best sound, I strongly suggest you to turn the volume on your smartphone to the max and use the FiiO as volume control
> 
> Billson


 
  
 I find my phone distorts more at max volume, I put my volume 3 clicks from the end on my phone and then my Fiio about 3/4.


----------



## delrosa81

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


 

 Now, that is what I call the ultimate rig! Wow! I like that actually! How does it sound?


----------



## cripple1

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


 


 Do tell me more


----------



## flymetothemoon

duncan said:


> Looking at this thread, albeit not all 905 pages of it, it has led me to ponder just how money our gear is worth whilst out and about...
> 
> My rig that I'll be on the train with tomorrow will be FiiO X5, Chord Hugo and Denon D7100 (with IE800 in my pocket for those moments requiring discretion) - including memory cards in the FiiO, that is just shy of £3500 on my person (at original RRP) - and, that would only get much much worse if I ended up with an AK player or such-like. and I'm sure is dwarfed by some rigs in this thread...
> 
> *Would be pretty heartbroken to get mugged / robbed*


 
 Or maybe you could wear a fake Rolex to distract the robber and you can still enjoy beautiful music on the way home after the event.  Makes sense LOL?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

flymetothemoon said:


> Or maybe you could wear a fake Rolex to distract the robber and you can still enjoy beautiful music on the way home after the event.  Makes sense LOL?





If someone is to rob another person , he most likely will not do google search on the spot to check which has resell value but take everything he can carry. LoL


----------



## kkcc

cosmicholyghost said:


> If someone is to rob another person , he most likely will not do google search on the spot to check which has resell value but take everything he can carry. LoL




Or one can take currawong's "cube" thingy and threaten the robber to detonate it.... then take everything the robber carries!


----------



## flymetothemoon

cosmicholyghost said:


> If someone is to rob another person , he most likely will not do google search on the spot to check which has resell value but take everything he can carry. LoL


 
 It has to be a ransom with the biggest ROI (return-on-investment).
  
 Let's get back to the thread and not off topic.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Redcarmoose

cosmicholyghost said:


> If someone is to rob another person , he most likely will not do google search on the spot to check which has resell value but take everything he can carry. LoL




http://www.myfoxchicago.com/story/23160591/man-brutally-beaten-robbed-for-his-beats-by-dr-dre-headphones


----------



## Currawong

delrosa81 said:


> Now, that is what I call the ultimate rig! Wow! I like that actually! How does it sound?


----------



## x RELIC x

^     ^


----------



## LFC_SL

In some parts of the world you would get tasered walking around with that


----------



## SilverEars

currawong said:


>


 
 Rudi, eat your heart out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There is a new competitor in town.
  
 Looks like you have everything bricked together.  X5, AK240, iphone..  Something in betwee.. and etc..  You are missing some other gear inside.


----------



## gmahler2u

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


 
 What is this monster call?  IT's JAW DROPPER!!


----------



## Currawong

It's called "The Borg Cube".


----------



## Rebkos

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


 
  
  
  
  
 Would you care to list everyting that is included?


----------



## CJs06

I





currawong said:


> It's called "The Borg Cube". :wink_face:


 
I loled at your Borg Cube


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I see an iPhone, HiFi M8, AK240, FiiO X5, Hugo and.. is that a Pico there in the middle?
  
 Edit, duh. I keep forgetting to just "click to enlarge"..


----------



## esmBOS

I think it might be the core of the Death Star!


----------



## CJs06

I feel like the cube would be perfect for a portable listening party. Everyone could just plug in and enjoy lol


----------



## delrosa81

currawong said:


>


 
 LOL!


----------



## Krutsch

All that's missing is Rudi Wrap.


----------



## rudi0504

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...




Master Currawong ultra portable rigs , 
I like it the way he put his 3 DAP s together , just plug Headphone and play hahaha 


Let me guess his set up :

3 DAPs are : iPhone 4 / 4s , Fiio X5 and top tier DAP AK 240. 

1st set up : iPhone 4/4s > Hi Fi M8 > hugo use optical cable

2nd set up Fiio X5 > Hugo through COAXIAL> Pico Power use RCA to mini pluh

3rd set up AK 240 > Hugo > is not so clear AK 240 HO to Hugo HO can not be works .bcoz Hugo dont have analog Input hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

krutsch said:


> All that's missing is Rudi Wrap.




I like use my cloth , he like naked hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

silverears said:


> Rudi, eat your heart out.    There is a new competitor in town.
> 
> Looks like you have everything bricked together.  X5, AK240, iphone..  Something in betwee.. and etc..  You are missing some other gear inside.




I give up 
Give my crown to Master Currawong


----------



## alpha421

Impressive - bulk and toy quantity wise.  Even more impressive if you make it through airport security check points without scrutiny.


----------



## CJs06

Throw a cellphone in that cube and airport security probably won't let it go lol.


----------



## bluelines

New rig arrived today:

ADL X1 DAC and amp
Sennheiser Momentum
Shure SE535


----------



## blackwolf1006

currawong said:


> For years I have watched as people posted their portable rigs with two, three or even more pieces of gear strapped together with great headphones or IEMs and pondered if I would own anything like what I saw. So today I have the portable rig to end all portable rigs! 3 DAPs, half-a-terabyte plus of storage and power for everything from ultra-sensitive IEMs through to planar headphones, even all at the same time! Now I just need to find some rubber bands as I didn't have any that would fit...


 
  
 Sweet Jesus. that's about 10k of sitting there.


----------



## Paul Graham

currawong said:


> It's called "The UtterlyBonkersInYourFaceNeedACraneForThisBeasty Cube". :wink_face:




The cables alone would make an ananaconda feel inadequateequate!!

Love it


----------



## r2muchstuff

mdh994 said:


> I really like my E6, it does a fair bit, i use it on android which isn't very loud, but with the Fiio, I only need my phone on half volume and it is plenty loud enough. The presets are pretty handy on the Fiio aswell, I always use the mid boost, I find it sound the best of the 4.







billsonchang007 said:


> For the best sound, I strongly suggest you to turn the volume on your smartphone to the max and use the FiiO as volume control
> 
> Billson







mdh994 said:


> I find my phone distorts more at max volume, I put my volume 3 clicks from the end on my phone and then my Fiio about 3/4.




I have found that in most cases when double amping it is best to have the "power amp" at near max volume and control the volume with the source (i.e.. pre amp). This is what is standard in the pre amp/power amp speaker world. Generally the "power amp" has less noise and distortion at max volume than the amp in the source … so controlling the volume with the source keeps it within its sweet spot, YMMV.


----------



## Currawong

The entire thing is Hugo, AK240, Centrance M8 + iPhone 5, X5, Pico Power and Pico Slim (because that is all I had room left for). I don't count the cost of the iPhone so it isn't $10k worth of gear.


----------



## mdh994

"Can i put something in your bag?"
"No room, bag is full of doof cube."


----------



## Eugguy

The thin rubber bands totally ruin the sound...


----------



## Arty McGhee

cjs06 said:


> I
> 
> I loled at your Borg Cube





currawong said:


> It's called "The Borg Cube". :wink_face:




We are borg
Resistance Is futile
You will be assimilated


----------



## Krutsch

eugguy said:


> The thin rubber bands totally ruin the sound...


 
  
 +1 ... that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## indieman

It will assimilate your wallet!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Just wanna share a a rig that I finally feel brings out the Noble 6!


----------



## Redcarmoose

eugguy said:


> The thin rubber bands totally ruin the sound...


----------



## cn11

cotnijoe said:


> Just wanna share a a rig that I finally feel brings out the Noble 6!


 
  
  
 Awesome... how's the Pure II?


----------



## Cotnijoe

cn11 said:


> cotnijoe said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanna share a a rig that I finally feel brings out the Noble 6!
> ...


 
  
 It takes away the biggest gripe I have about the DX90 to Noble 6, which is the lack of control in the bass. Bass was always a little too warm and sloppy to me, but oh wow... impact is so incredibly tight and DEEP
  
 Also separation is unreal. Fantastic fantastic black background with a very nice soundstage.
  
 Now i wonder what it can do with your Lab1


----------



## rudi0504

After waiting more than 10 Month , today i got news from Jaben Jakarta that My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon Arrived .
Thank you Alvon from Jaben Jakarta For Your help to push JH getting faster , After i send My 2nd Ear Impression 

Take a while until i get In My hand 

Look like My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon as My longest production from all My Custom IEMs
Or has Anybody longer than mine 

I Hope This longest waiting Time is worth It For the sound quality jh Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon .


----------



## flymetothemoon

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than 10 Month , today i got news from Jaben Jakarta that My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon Arrived .
> Thank you Alvon from Jaben Jakarta For Your help to push JH getting faster , After i send My 2nd Ear Impression
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations Rudi.


----------



## delrosa81

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than 10 Month , today i got news from Jaben Jakarta that My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon Arrived .
> Thank you Alvon from Jaben Jakarta For Your help to push JH getting faster , After i send My 2nd Ear Impression
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats Rudi! You are really patient to wait for 10 months! JH must have alot of orders worldwide!


----------



## MusicFiMan

cotnijoe said:


> Just wanna share a a rig that I finally feel brings out the Noble 6!


 
  
  
 great cable -who's the manufacturer?


----------



## Cotnijoe

It was made by the one and only toxic cables


----------



## karloil

i went to their site and just saw cables for tf10 and ie80. is there an option to specify other pins?


----------



## gmahler2u

musicfiman said:


>


 
 Looks like Toxic cable.  Maybe Silver Poison.


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than 10 Month , today i got news from Jaben Jakarta that My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon Arrived .
> Thank you Alvon from Jaben Jakarta For Your help to push JH getting faster , After i send My 2nd Ear Impression
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 congrats rudi. I would like to hear your impression vs 335dwsr.


----------



## Cotnijoe

karloil said:


> i went to their site and just saw cables for tf10 and ie80. is there an option to specify other pins?




Pm frank here on headfi if u wanna know more about his cables


----------



## Mimouille

Congrats Rudi, I hope you are luckier than me and have a good fit...


----------



## Somphon

rudi0504 said:


> After waiting more than 10 Month , today i got news from Jaben Jakarta that My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon Arrived .
> Thank you Alvon from Jaben Jakarta For Your help to push JH getting faster , After i send My 2nd Ear Impression
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 10 months? I admire your patience.


----------



## fiascogarcia

somphon said:


> 10 months? I admire your patience.


 
 Yeah, because he doesn't have anything else to listen to.


----------



## rudi0504

flymetothemoon said:


> Congratulations Rudi.







delrosa81 said:


> Congrats Rudi! You are really patient to wait for 10 months! JH must have alot of orders worldwide!







yugopotamia said:


> congrats rudi. I would like to hear your impression vs 335dwsr.




Thank you to all of you 

I Hope My Friend can bring to Me By This week My JH Roxanne Custom In full black Carbon .
Now still at Jaben Singapore .

Sure i would like to compare With My Fit Ear MH 335 DW SR Prototype


----------



## Wyd4

currawong said:


> It's called "The Borg Cube". :wink_face:




Resistance is futile


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Congrats Rudi, I hope you are luckier than me and have a good fit...







somphon said:


> 10 months? I admire your patience.







fiascogarcia said:


> Yeah, because he doesn't have anything else to listen to.




Thank you all of you and Michael 

I Hope so With Good fit To my Ears , if not i Dont Know what to say , if i must waiting another Months like you Mochael 

Yes i have Only My MH 335 DW SR Prototype as My Best Custom IEM now and i Hope now My jh Roxanne In full black Carbon hast excellent SQ too.


----------



## whoever

After having tried a hybrid cable for a while i'm back to pure silver .....and it's bloody impressive. 
  
 ZX1+ Custom Art H8+Crystal Piccolino cable
  
 Perfect match between portability and sound.....never seen a cable this thin with that kind of sound....and i never expected a silver&gold cable to be this performant in the low spectrum. The bass is the cleanest, deepest and tightest i've heard until now!


----------



## zachchen1996

whoever said:


> After having tried a hybrid cable for a while i'm back to pure silver .....and it's bloody impressive.
> 
> ZX1+ Custom Art H8+Crystal Piccolino cable
> 
> ...


 
  
 Crystal Cable Piccolino is actually silver / gold, _not _pure Silver.


----------



## xplosive




----------



## whoever

zachchen1996 said:


> Crystal Cable Piccolino is actually silver / gold, _not_ pure Silver.




indeed.....sorry! :-D


----------



## flymetothemoon

xplosive said:


>


 
 Lovely


----------



## xplosive

flymetothemoon said:


> Lovely


 

 thank you


----------



## awry

whoever said:


> After having tried a hybrid cable for a while i'm back to pure silver .....and it's bloody impressive.
> 
> ZX1+ Custom Art H8+Crystal Piccolino cable
> 
> ...


 
 Where did you get your piccolino from? I don't recognise that choker. 
  
 It's silver/gold btw, not pure silver. But with a complex build.


----------



## zachchen1996

awry said:


> Where did you get your piccolino from? I don't recognise that choker.
> 
> It's silver/gold btw, not pure silver. But with a complex build.


 
  
http://effectaudio.com/product/cc-piccolino-ultimate-iem-upgrade-cable-by-effect-audio/


----------



## whoever

awry said:


> Where did you get your piccolino from? I don't recognise that choker.
> 
> It's silver/gold btw, not pure silver. But with a complex build.


 
 i actually bought it from another Member here on the board. He bought it from Effect Audio
  
 Been commuting for the last two hours through my city, and the cable sits perfectly, so thin it disappears (and i'm back to the "_oh look, he's lost his hearing...what a poor boy_" look in the subway.) People just don't realize how they stare.......


----------



## rudi0504

My mid nite time set up :

Source : Ipod classic 7 G 160 GB and IPhone 4 s
Dac/Amp : Theorem copper as DAC
Amp : Duet Copper
Iems : Fit Ear MH 335 DW SR prototype
Cable : Moon Audio lod to mini USB 
 IC is Crystal Cable Standard Diamond

Sound Quality :
one of my best set up in term Sound Quakity.it is high end sound quality .the plus point no HISS .SQ more clean and more detail .wider soundstage.better separation and black background.so kind of SQ can make very sweet and intimate midrange.so kind of SQ can bring me falling in asleep 

IMO


----------



## Eugguy

Rudi...you have some of the sickest setups around here...do you absolutely mind if I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> Rudi...you have some of the sickest setups around here...do you absolutely mind if I ask what you do for a living?


 
 Agreed, and I've been passively curious myself. I see rudi0504 post all the time on the Cypher Labs Facebook page and love the setups.


----------



## Eugguy

I will post my setups soon....but the first thing that boggles my mind is what he does? He obviously can't be married because what wife would let a husband buy all those fun toys? I've seen a few other setups of his and read his profile page. Seems like a humble guy, always has positive things to say. A glass half full type. Always good to have around these forums I'd think. I have so many questions to ask regarding the comparison of amps/headphones/etc...lol, the profile page is overwhelming to say the least.


----------



## rudi0504

eugguy said:


> Rudi...you have some of the sickest setups around here...do you absolutely mind if I ask what you do for a living? :blink:




Thank you 

No my Triumph going to Master Currawong  

I am as interior designer for high end boutique like Gucci ,Burberry ect


----------



## Eugguy

Too cool man. Respect.


----------



## rudi0504

cripple1 said:


> Agreed, and I've been passively curious myself. I see [COLOR=22229C]rudi0504[/COLOR] post all the time on the Cypher Labs Facebook page and love the setups.




Thank you


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am as interior designer for high end boutique like Gucci ,Burberry ect




Burberry is one of my favorite clothing brands, just gotta love their trenchcoats!


----------



## Eugguy

I bought the theorem 720 because of you.


----------



## rudi0504

eugguy said:


> I will post my setups soon....but the first thing that boggles my mind is what he does? He obviously can't be married because what wife would let a husband buy all those fun toys? I've seen a few other setups of his and read his profile page. Seems like a humble guy, always has positive things to say. A glass half full type. Always good to have around these forums I'd think. I have so many questions to ask regarding the comparison of amps/headphones/etc...lol, the profile page is overwhelming to say the least.




Please don't follow my way buy extreme audio set up 
Off course my wife always complain to me

How many ears do you have ?
Why do you need so many iems and amps and DACs ?
Why you are not selling your old gear and keep only the good one ?
Hahaha lol


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Burberry is one of my favorite clothing brands, just gotta love their trenchcoats!




Yes burberry trenchcoats is very good


----------



## rudi0504

eugguy said:


> I bought the theorem 720 because of you.




Yes I know 
Do you like your theorem ?


----------



## rudi0504

eugguy said:


> Too cool man. Respect.




Thank you 
I saw you have so many gears too
Please share your set up here


----------



## Eugguy

rudi0504 said:


> Please don't follow my way buy extreme audio set up
> Off course my wife always complain to me
> 
> How many ears do you have ?
> ...




My wife is accepting and hasn't gotten on my case yet. (It's only because I buy her stuff to distract.) I will post some pics up tomorrow. I also want to send a pm your way so I don't keep hogging up prime picture setup territory.


----------



## Eugguy

rudi0504 said:


> Yes I know
> Do you like your theorem ?




It is very good for now...that is what I wanted to pm u about.


----------



## gmahler2u

eugguy said:


> My wife is accepting and hasn't gotten on my case yet. (It's only because I buy her stuff to distract.) I will post some pics up tomorrow. I also want to send a pm your way so I don't keep hogging up prime picture setup territory.


 
 well after 20k credit card debt, your wife will chase with the gun...like mine did!


----------



## BillsonChang007

gmahler2u said:


> well after 20k credit card debt, your wife will chase with the gun...like mine did!


 
 who give her a gun at the first place? lol


----------



## gmahler2u

billsonchang007 said:


> who give her a gun at the first place? lol


 
 I need to find a job like Rudi's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ASAP~~~ So wife won't chase me anymore..


----------



## chailee80

My typical everyday portable rig at the moment. iBasso DX50 + Earsonics SM64.


----------



## chailee80

What i like to call my holiday rig. iBasso DX50 + Freds 3 channel CMoy amp + Ultrasone Signature DJ.


----------



## flymetothemoon

eugguy said:


> I will post my setups soon....but the first thing that boggles my mind is what he does?* He obviously can't be married because what wife would let a husband buy all those fun toys? *I've seen a few other setups of his and read his profile page. Seems like a humble guy, always has positive things to say. A glass half full type. Always good to have around these forums I'd think. I have so many questions to ask regarding the comparison of amps/headphones/etc...lol, the profile page is overwhelming to say the least.


 
 My question would be...do we know what TOYS that the other half of him has LOL?


----------



## omastic

Brings a smile to mu face every time i hit play


----------



## Eugguy

flymetothemoon said:


> My question would be...do we know what TOYS that the other half of him has LOL?


Regarding toys? Let's say....free rent, free food, free bills, oh and free allowance, and the occasional vacation...I think that clears me...plus I'm the man. Even though I respect my wife, I don't answer to no one. As for credit card debt and guns? Damn, I'm out of words on that one.


----------



## Eugguy

billsonchang007 said:


> who give her a gun at the first place? lol


This made me LAUGH...lol.


----------



## flymetothemoon

rudi0504 said:


> Please don't follow my way buy extreme audio set up
> Off course my wife always complain to me
> 
> How many ears do you have ?
> ...


 
 Lucky me that my wife never bother with my expenses (in fact I'm using her sub-card for purchasing LOL).


----------



## flymetothemoon

eugguy said:


> Regarding toys? Let's say....free rent, free food, free bills, oh and free allowance, and the occasional vacation...I think that clears me...plus I'm the man. Even though I respect my wife, I don't answer to no one. As for credit card debt and guns? Damn, I'm out of words on that one.


 
 Great.  
  
 Same here.  My wife retired some 11 years ago and she's enjoying her life with daily yoga class.  
  
 Somehow these crazy buys (like the Ak240/Tralucent Ref.1) just to numb myself and gave myself a reason for working so hard.   My buying strategy, as always, go for the top model and that helps to unwind a winding road and at the end saves money.  I did that for my bicycles, watches, headfi...
  
 Cheers


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> My mid nite time set up :
> 
> Source : Ipod classic 7 G 160 GB and IPhone 4 s
> Dac/Amp : Theorem copper as DAC
> ...


 
  
  
 Prepping your ears for those lovely new Roxannes?


----------



## Eugguy

flymetothemoon said:


> Great.
> 
> Same here.  My wife retired some 11 years ago and she's enjoying her life with daily yoga class.
> 
> ...


Buy once, buy right.


----------



## Bluess

chailee80 said:


> What i like to call my holiday rig. iBasso DX50 + Freds 3 channel CMoy amp + Ultrasone Signature DJ.



Nice setup! How is the amp?


----------



## awry

zachchen1996 said:


> http://effectaudio.com/product/cc-piccolino-ultimate-iem-upgrade-cable-by-effect-audio/


 
 Ah ok. Thanks Zach.


----------



## awry

whoever said:


> i actually bought it from another Member here on the board. He bought it from Effect Audio
> 
> Been commuting for the last two hours through my city, and the cable sits perfectly, so thin it disappears (and i'm back to the "_oh look, he's lost his hearing...what a poor boy_" look in the subway.) People just don't realize how they stare.......


 
 Most ergo friendly cable by far. Looks damn nice too til it oxidizes. Mine is practically brown already. Haha. Sad.


----------



## whoever

awry said:


> Most ergo friendly cable by far. Looks damn nice too til it oxidizes. Mine is practically brown already. Haha. Sad.





brown great sound or silver great sound. ...i don't care 

would love to hear your impressions if you have the same! http://www.head-fi.org/t/733346/effect-audio-crystal-piccolino-iem-cable-a-debutants-mini-review#post_10854938


----------



## delrosa81

My Existing Rig + Newly arrived cables from Ted. The 3.5mm interconnects and the longer cable is for my JBL portable speaker. Very nice and happy with the workmanship by Ted


----------



## Paul Graham

iPod Touch G1
 Teac HA-50p
 V-Moda V80
 FAW Digital LOD
  

  
 In the background - 
  
 RockBox'd iPod 5.5g
 Graham Slee Voyager
 Silver Leopard LOD


----------



## Paul Graham

My ie8's never sounded so good!!
  
 RB'd iPod 5.5g
 iBasso Pelican PB2
 Sennheiser ie8
 Mundorf Gold LOD
 Balanced Viper
  
  

  
 iPod Classic 7G
 Teac HA-50p
 Sennheiser Amperior
 FAW Digital LOD
 Balanced White Widow
 Single Ended Adaptor ( Also White Widow )


----------



## JoeDoe

Paul, you're largely an iPod guy right?

I just pulled the trigger on a classic and plan on feeding it into an iBasso D Zero. Curious to know if you have any suggestions for another amp/DAC for use with the iPod.


----------



## Bluess

iPad 3 + Fiio E18 + T-peos H100j


----------



## Paul Graham

joedoe said:


> Paul, you're largely an iPod guy right?
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a classic and plan on feeding it into an iBasso D Zero. Curious to know if you have any suggestions for another amp/DAC for use with the iPod.


 
  
 Between Apple and Sony I don't have much else lol! 
  
 I take it you know the iBasso DAC section won't work with the iPod classic?
  
 I have only two DAC's that will handshake and thats the Cyperlabs Algorythm Solo and the Teac HA-50p.
 The Teac is a fantastic all-in-one solution and I'm really enjoying it right now.
  
 In single ended mode I would say the amp section is definitely up to par with the iBasso Pelican PB2 and Graham Slee Voyager.
 As for the DAC's the Solo has the edge, But then it is in a totally different price bracket.
  
 It all depends on budget, How you'll be using it and what things you're after. i.e., Do you want a stack or do you want something more portable?
  
 Hope Ive helped a bit?


----------



## chailee80

bluess said:


> Nice setup! How is the amp?


 

 Yeh the amp is amazing considering its only $140, i've not heard anything else that sounds as good for that price. It has a lot more juice than the dx50's amp and takes the sound quality and soundstage up a level. My only gripe with it is the built in battery doesnt last that long, i'd guess it would be around 3-4 hours.
  
 I also carry this RA1 CMoy amp as a backup, its not as powerful nor does it sound as good as the 3 channel CMoy but it has two built in batteries and last for hours and hours.


----------



## Bluess

chailee80 said:


> Yeh the amp is amazing considering its only $140, i've not heard anything else that sounds as good for that price. It has a lot more juice than the dx50's amp and takes the sound quality and soundstage up a level. My only gripe with it is the built in battery doesnt last that long, i'd guess it would be around 3-4 hours.
> 
> I also carry this RA1 CMoy amp as a backup, its not as powerful nor does it sound as good as the 3 channel CMoy but it has two built in batteries and last for hours and hours.



3~4 hours only?! At least they sounds great. You can try the Cayin C5 for the same price.


----------



## Krutsch

rudi0504 said:


> My mid nite time set up :
> 
> Source : Ipod classic 7 G 160 GB and IPhone 4 s
> Dac/Amp : Theorem copper as DAC
> ...


 
  
@rudi0504 what are you using for a component wrap?  I thought RudiWrap was shelving liner (mostly rubber)?  These almost look like "shoe socks".  Just curious...
  
 EDIT: fixed typos.


----------



## Turrican2

2TB of mobile wireless FLAC and DSD, courtesy of RAVPower file hub, Samsung 2TB 2.5" drive, USB Audioplayer Pro, Samsung s3 (cyanogenmod) and iFi iDSD nano.  Great on the go solution for travel.  Tried it with my DX100 and although it worked, I was not able to utilise the ESS DAC, i,e, it wouldn't talk to the Ibasso player...shame. Worked ok with Neutron.


----------



## JoeDoe

paul graham said:


> Between Apple and Sony I don't have much else lol!
> 
> I take it you know the iBasso DAC section won't work with the iPod classic?
> 
> ...




Actually no, I did not know that. I guess I better get used to the idea of loosening the strings on the ol coin purse. I definitely do not want a hulking triple stack, but toting around the iPod with an amp/DAC that comes in under $300 would be great.


----------



## davidcotton

joedoe said:


> Actually no, I did not know that. I guess I better get used to the idea of loosening the strings on the ogling purse. I definitely do not want a hulking triple stack, but toting around the iPod with an amp/DAC that comes in under $300 would be great.


 

 You did GET the "welcome to headfi, sorry about your wallet" bit back when you first joined didn't you?


----------



## Somphon

turrican2 said:


> 2TB of mobile wireless FLAC and DSD, courtesy of RAVPower file hub, Samsung 2TB 2.5" drive, USB Audioplayer Pro, Samsung s3 (cyanogenmod) and iFi iDSD nano.  Great on the go solution for travel.  Tried it with my DX100 and although it worked, I was not able to utilise the ESS DAC, i,e, it wouldn't talk to the Ibasso player...shame. Worked ok with Neutron.


 
  
 Excellent solution!
  
 Can UAPP stream files straight from the Rav?


----------



## Turrican2

somphon said:


> Excellent solution!
> 
> Can UAPP stream files straight from the Rav?




Yes, you just set it up in the network section in UAPP eg smb://10.10.10.254 (default address for rav) then it'll find your sd card and/or hdd depending on what you have attached. Very simple.


----------



## Paul Graham

joedoe said:


> Actually no, I did not know that. I guess I better get used to the idea of loosening the strings on the ogling purse. I definitely do not want a hulking triple stack, but toting around the iPod with an amp/DAC that comes in under $300 would be great.


 
  
 Its a pain in the arse eh?
 I found out something similar when I went out and bought the iPod 5.5g to go with the SOLO only to discover the older iPods won't handshake with any of the DAC's!
 Sods law!! lol...
  
 Anyway, Under $300 is going to make things interesting for sure. You could look at the prices on the Teac HA-50p, Or its Onkyo twin.
 Im unsure on the Sony price tags currently but the PH-A1 may be worth a look


----------



## rudi0504

krutsch said:


> @rudi0504
> what are you using for a component wrap?  I thought RudiWrap was shelving liner (mostly rubber)?  These almost look like "shoe socks".  Just curious...
> 
> EDIT: fixed typos.




Thank you 

I like to protect all my gears with any cloth now , this time I use shoe mitt and it is not shoe socks 
Last time I use rubber mat , but with the time this rubber mat can make dot foot print on my gears , that's why I change to cloth now


----------



## rudi0504

eugguy said:


> Buy once, buy right.







flymetothemoon said:


> Great.
> 
> Same here.  My wife retired some 11 years ago and she's enjoying her life with daily yoga class.
> 
> ...







flymetothemoon said:


> Lucky me that my wife never bother with my expenses (in fact I'm using her sub-card for purchasing LOL).








flymetothemoon said:


> My question would be...do we know what TOYS that the other half of him has LOL?







eugguy said:


> Regarding toys? Let's say....free rent, free food, free bills, oh and free allowance, and the occasional vacation...I think that clears me...plus I'm the man. Even though I respect my wife, I don't answer to no one. As for credit card debt and guns? Damn, I'm out of words on that one.




Yes you are very lucky that your wife never complain about your expenses


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Prepping your ears for those lovely new Roxannes?




Thank you Jeff
I hope tomorrow I can get my JH Roxanne in full black carbon
Now is still at Jaben singapore


----------



## karloil

eugguy said:


> I bought the theorem 720 because of you.




Rudi should get a percentage of any company's sale whenever customers were poisoned by him 



eugguy said:


> My wife is accepting and hasn't gotten on my case yet. (It's only because I buy her stuff to distract.)




I like your style rudi!


----------



## slickooz

I just need balance cables and I'm done........


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

For now.... ^_^


----------



## delrosa81

My Weekend Media Rig


----------



## whoever

slickooz said:


> I just need balance cables and I'm done........


 
 very nice picture!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

delrosa81 said:


> My Weekend Media Rig




Top gear through a Hugo?  wowsas


----------



## Somphon

turrican2 said:


> Yes, you just set it up in the network section in UAPP eg smb://10.10.10.254 (default address for rav) then it'll find your sd card and/or hdd depending on what you have attached. Very simple.


 
  
 Very cool!
  
 How long does the Rav battery last with the 2.5" drive attached?


----------



## delrosa81

lookingforiems said:


> Top gear through a Hugo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Was doing some test runs and I like watching movies with the Hugo as the sound medium


----------



## Turrican2

somphon said:


> Very cool!
> 
> How long does the Rav battery last with the 2.5" drive attached?




Not sure yet, I've mainly used it just with the sd card streaming movies to iPads, it lasts at least 2 movies without running out. Maybe I'll get a chance to test this weekend.


----------



## Paul Graham

slickooz said:


> I just need balance cables and I'm done........


 
  
 I didn't realise the DX50/DX90 was balanced....
 So in theory I could run this, Balanced straight to my iBasso PB2 without the need of a DAC in between the two?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

They ARE not balanced...... I'm guessing he's running a coaxial out to a balanced dac/amp


----------



## lin0003

DX90 - O2 - Alpha Dog
  
 Sounds so good, really sad to see the Alpha go. Having one last listen before I pack them away.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I see you carefully slid the HD800 in the background there.


----------



## lin0003

Lol nah, that's just my desk.


----------



## darkasblack




----------



## menamesringo

How I use my humble little Portable Rig. X5+E12 with the stacking kit.
  
 Home use (Used as a desktop dac/amp) with Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ohm

  
 Daily commute/office use with Sennheiser Amperior

  
 Rainy day/light commute with ATH-IM02


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hey darkasblack! What are the amp/DAC that you are using in the picture? And how does it sound? 

Nice rig and shots menamesringo!


----------



## gmahler2u

menamesringo said:


> How I use my humble little Portable Rig. X5+E12 with the stacking kit.
> 
> Home use (Used as a desktop dac/amp) with Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ohm
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome set up sure!  What interconnect cable is that?  looks beautiful.


----------



## audionewbi

That's a fiio .


----------



## Wokei

gmahler2u said:


> Awesome set up sure!  What interconnect cable is that?  looks beautiful.


 
 HS6 stacking kit for Fiio X5
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-hs6-stacking-kit-for-fiio-p-119.html


----------



## maricius

iPod Video 5.5g -> iFi Audio Micro iDSD (amp section) -> Final Audio Design Heaven VI
  
 This is a setup with such an amazing synergy that one would not expect. The iDSD DAC is superior in all aspects both in technicality and musicality but in this pairing with the Heaven VI, the iPod Video just completes the perfect tonality puzzle.


----------



## slickooz

whoever said:


> very nice picture!


 
  
 Thanks! cheers!!!
  


paul graham said:


> I didn't realise the DX50/DX90 was balanced....
> So in theory I could run this, Balanced straight to my iBasso PB2 without the need of a DAC in between the two?


 
  
 I'm planning on buying single ended 3.5mm to connect my dx90 and sr-71b. the 71B has a phase splitter circuitry, that can be used with balance cables.
  


lookingforiems said:


> They ARE not balanced...... I'm guessing he's running a coaxial out to a balanced dac/amp


----------



## rudi0504

karloil said:


> Rudi should get a percentage of any company's sale whenever customers were poisoned by him
> I like your style rudi!




Hahaha LOL 

If i can get a percentage , that's very good , my wife is happy too
I must pay full price like you , that's why. Y wife always complain to me


----------



## rudi0504

darkasblack said:


>




How is the SQ and how big is the power from your TEAC dac amp ?


----------



## rudi0504

lin0003 said:


> DX90 - O2 - Alpha Dog
> 
> Sounds so good, really sad to see the Alpha go. Having one last listen before I pack them away.




Why you sold your Alpha Dog Lin?


----------



## lin0003

I wasn't using it enough.


----------



## alpha421

Simple and Portable - AK100 MK2 / UERM:
  
 (art rendered version)

  
 (original)


----------



## spurxiii

Current work rig for the next few days


----------



## lin0003

Wow, balanced IEMs


----------



## BillsonChang007

lin0003 said:


> Wow, balanced IEMs




Taking balanced to a wholeeee new level!


----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> Wow, balanced IEMs




I needed to see if running out if the balanced port makes any difference. It does, the UE900 out of the 3.5mm jack sounded a bit dull and dry, going balanced breathes a bit more air into the sound and gives them that much needed life. Although I did also remove the buffers from the PB2 and added dummy ones do it could be that too


----------



## flymetothemoon

alpha421 said:


> Simple and Portable - AK100 MK2 / UERM:
> 
> (art rendered version)
> 
> ...


 
 nice pics


----------



## H20Fidelity

^^ That's the kind of rig I like, sweet and simple (and super sexy looking)


----------



## Scorpion667

Two timeless classics
  
 IE80 + Ak100 MKII 

  
  
 I won't lie, been using my 5s more than AK100 this summer for the purpose of travelling light (one device vs 2)


----------



## alpha421

Nice and simple as well.  Curious who made that knob shroud?


----------



## Scorpion667

alpha421 said:


> Nice and simple as well.  Curious who made that knob shroud?


 
 There was a guy who used to make the "AK100 volume knob protector". He no longer makes them unfortunately. Luckily I picked one up used and love the worn out look. Just saves the volume knob from snagging on my pocket


----------



## flymetothemoon

scorpion667 said:


> Two timeless classics
> 
> IE80 + Ak100 MKII
> 
> ...


 
 How would you compare the AK100Mk2 vs. your iPhone 5S in terms of SQ wise?


----------



## Scorpion667

flymetothemoon said:


> How would you compare the AK100Mk2 vs. your iPhone 5S in terms of SQ wise?


 
 In quiet environments, I could tell them apart in a blind test every time. With that said, the 5s/5 have flat frequency response which is awesome.
  
 I've had the opportunity to play with a LOT of flagship smartphones. Went through a smartphone phase, learned everything about them. Tweaked all my phones to hell and back, repaired them etc. Untill 2013 or so, a lot of them sucked as a DAP, with the exception of iPhone and Galaxy S1+ Voodoo. SGS3 international wasn't bad either, but not in the top 3 cause max volume was kinda meh. I would say 5s is tied with 4s for 16 and 32ohm IEM's but for my 50ohm Pro 900 headphones, 4s is a bit "livelier". S1 + Voodoo was a lot of tweaking to get that perfect sound, which you get out of the box with iPhone. With that said, S1 + Voodoo takes top spot for me but not by much. 
  
 I guess I never bothered doing a proper comparison between AK100 and 5s so I went ahead and volume matched the two. Was using my T51p headphones + IE80 IEM's to compare some song segments I'm familiar with.
 I guess the AK100 provides:
 -better detail +15%
 -better imaging +10%
 -wider sound stage +20%
 -bass decay is smoother +15%
 -sub bass is more.. err how do I say this? A little more textured and controlled +17%
 The rest was about the same to my ears
  
 Those added benefits are even smaller when you're comparing them in public/on transit, which is the only place I use IEM's anyway. Couple that with the fact that I can control my music from my Pebble smartwatch (soon iWatch), it's kind of a no brainer in the summer for me. When I have more pockets available in winter etc, AK100 is the obvious choice. I just wish I could control that damn thing from my watch!!! It's unbelievably handy and has probably saved my life when crossing intersections where drivers are being crazy. To take AK100 out of pocket or pause it through my jeans it breaks my focus for a split second, bluetooth watch does not
 If anyone else has compared the two feel free to chime in, I'm no expert with describing what I hear just yet.
  
 Holy Schiit I went off on a tangent. I blame that rich, textured 420


----------



## alpha421

Glad to read about some SGS1 Voodoo love.  I still have mine and is still my primary phone since its debut. I listen to it every now and then when waiting in long lines of people traffic.


----------



## Scorpion667

alpha421 said:


> Glad to read about some SGS1 Voodoo love.  I still have mine and is still my primary phone since its debut. I listen to it every now and then when waiting in long lines of people traffic.


 
 My friend just cracked his recently! Well, his gf kinda stepped on it. She bought him a new phone so it's cool. His job is developing an app for this new startup so the Nexus 5 was a no brainer for his purposes, but he hates the size. Calls it a portable TV lol 
 I'm gonna snag it off him and replace the LCD+midframe assembly. I like to collect these things =P
 This was able to break light speed Swyping messages on that damn thing.


----------



## alpha421

I will never own a phone larger than my SGS1.  Then again, I don't watch videos or play much of resource intensive apps/games - just calls, a few texts here and there, checking email, and occasional music listening. I've replaced every component in mine over the years.  Parts are still plentiful and cheap.


----------



## dave1215

really just "portable" _around the home_ - source is the MacBook or the iPhone in any room inside or outside


----------



## rudi0504

JH Roxanne in Full black Carbon Fiber burn in set up :

Source : iPhone 4 s mod
Dac : Cyoher labs Class Solo Original mod
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S prototype unit 000
CIEM : JH Roxanne in full black Carbon Fiber Edition 
Cable : IC crystal cable standard Dismond 4 braided DIY with Oyaide gold plug


----------



## Bluess

rudi0504 said:


> JH Roxanne in Full black Carbon Fiber burn in set up :
> 
> Source : iPhone 4 s mod
> Dac : Cyoher labs Class Solo Original mod
> ...



Nice setup Rudi! Should I get a balance amp to match with Theorem 720 to drive Noble K10?


----------



## rudi0504

bluess said:


> Nice setup Rudi! Should I get a balance amp to match with Theorem 720 to drive Noble K10?




your Theorem is already balance DAC Amp 

Unless you want like this set up :

Source : iPod touch 
Dac / Amp : Theorem as pure DAC > line out to Line in Duet SE
Amp : duet > RSA balance out to Noble K 10 
Iem : Noble K 10


----------



## rudi0504

Chord Hugo as two in one Burn In set up :

Source : AK 240 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Cable : sys concept 5 mm optical cable 
CIEM : Fit Ear MH 335 DW studio reference prototype 
 JH Roxanne full black Carbon Fiber


----------



## cripple1

Ipod Classic 6th gen
 Theorem 720
 JH16 Pro


----------



## Bluess

rudi0504 said:


> your Theorem is already balance DAC Amp
> 
> 
> Unless you want like this set up :
> ...



Thanks alot


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> Ipod Classic 6th gen
> Theorem 720
> JH16 Pro


 
 How do you like the Theorem 720? Comparable to any previous DACs you've used in the past?


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> How do you like the Theorem 720? Comparable to any previous DACs you've used in the past?


 
 Déjà Vu. We've had this conversation before. Haha. I like it better than the DAC in my recently purchased X5 and it's leagues better than my previously owned FiiO E07k.


----------



## Eugguy

cripple1 said:


> Déjà Vu. We've had this conversation before. Haha. I like it better than the DAC in my recently purchased X5 and it's leagues better than my previously owned FiiO E07k.


 
 LOL...whoops. Sorry there, haha. I thought you were a new 720 owner. Have a lovely day.


----------



## cripple1

eugguy said:


> LOL...whoops. Sorry there, haha. I thought you were a new 720 owner. Have a lovely day.


 
 Haha. No worries. I do reach for my iPod/Theorem more than the X5 though. The Ipod/CL stack is just better in overall SQ imo. So much that I don't mind that the Ipod can't play FLAC or any other higher quality format.


----------



## x RELIC x

cripple1 said:


> Haha. No worries. I do reach for my iPod/Theorem more than the X5 though. The Ipod/CL stack is just better in overall SQ imo. So much that I don't mind that the Ipod can't play FLAC or *any other higher quality format*.




ALAC, WAV, AIFF.


----------



## cripple1

x relic x said:


> ALAC, WAV, AIFF.


 
 I know iPod can play those formats. I meant FLAC and higher quality formats than FLAC, which is why I said *"any other higher quality format" *_after_ I had mentioned FLAC, to mean anything with a higher resolution than FLAC. My Ipod is full of AIFF and WAV files but they aren't the same as say, FLAC, DSD, etc. but that doesn't matter too much because my iPod/Theorem has better SQ, in my opinion, than the X5 that actually _does_ play those higher rez formats. That's all I meant. Not that iPod can't play what it can.


----------



## x RELIC x

cripple1 said:


> I know iPod can play those formats. I meant FLAC and higher quality formats than FLAC, which is why I said *"any other higher quality format" *_after_ I had mentioned FLAC, to mean anything with a higher resolution than FLAC. My Ipod is full of AIFF and WAV files but they aren't the same as say, FLAC, DSD, etc. but that doesn't matter too much because my iPod/Theorem has better SQ, in my opinion, than the X5 that actually _does_ play those higher rez formats. That's all I meant. Not that iPod can't play what it can.




I got confused by the 'higher quality'. Higher resolution doesn't always mean higher quality. 

Cheers


----------



## cripple1

x relic x said:


> I got confused by the 'higher quality'. Higher resolution doesn't always mean higher quality.
> 
> Cheers


 
 My bad. Meant resolution.


----------



## rudi0504

x relic x said:


> I got confused by the 'higher quality'. Higher resolution doesn't always mean higher quality.
> 
> Cheers




It is true 
If the high resolution master recording was bad recorded , convert to hi res the result also very bad even in high resolution 
My favorite music file is WAV 
IMO


----------



## flymetothemoon

rudi0504 said:


> It is true
> If the high resolution master recording was bad recorded , convert to hi res the result also very bad even in high resolution
> My favorite music file is WAV
> IMO


 
 Totally agreed.
  
 Bad recording on high res would unveil those weaknesses of the album.  Especially those pops in the 70s with most of them just average recording and might not worth buying the high res version (of course there are exceptions)


----------



## Wyd4

My portable rig until my IEMs are repaired.


----------



## nazrin313

wyd4 said:


> My portable rig until my IEMs are repaired.




U bought yourself another portatube!!! You miss the little marvel dont ya?


----------



## Wyd4

nazrin313 said:


> U bought yourself another portatube!!! You miss the little marvel dont ya?




I am going to go with seductive


----------



## delrosa81

My Rig for this week


----------



## flymetothemoon

delrosa81 said:


> My Rig for this week


 
 How many "rig week" you have?


----------



## delrosa81

flymetothemoon said:


> How many "rig week" you have?


 

 Erm it depends, sometimes its a mixture for the week.
 But usually its the following:-
  
 1) AK120 + Cypher Labs Picollo: Hooked up to my car stereo
 2) Sony ZX-1 + PHA-2: Hooked up to home stereo
 3) AK240 + Chord Hugo: Hooked up to either my IEMS or Headphones, for listening at night before sleep.


----------



## rudi0504

delrosa81 said:


> My Rig for this week




Very nice picture


----------



## CJs06

delrosa81 said:


> Erm it depends, sometimes its a mixture for the week.
> But usually its the following:-
> 
> 1) AK120 + Cypher Labs Picollo: Hooked up to my car stereo
> ...


 
 Damn, thats a legit collection of rigs lol


----------



## flymetothemoon

delrosa81 said:


> Erm it depends, sometimes its a mixture for the week.
> 
> But usually its the following:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollk2

Source : iBasso DX50
 CIEM : Custom Art Harmony 8 pro
  
 The best combo ever for my taste !


----------



## whoever

rollk2 said:


> Source : iBasso DX50
> CIEM : Custom Art Harmony 8 pro
> 
> The best combo ever for my taste !


 
  
  
 it was for me too, loved it, then got hit by the infamous volume spikes of the DX50, and parted with it....an amp made it too thick to be really portable. 
  
 But the sound was great indeed 
  
  
 ps.: i luuuuve your tomettes !


----------



## delrosa81

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice picture


 
 Thanks Rudi!
  


cjs06 said:


> Damn, thats a legit collection of rigs lol


 
 Thanks CJs06!
  


flymetothemoon said:


>


----------



## zachchen1996

rollk2 said:


> CIEM : Custom Art Harmony 8 pro


 
  
 Jealous!


----------



## Bootsy1

Tera Player
Vorzuge Duo Amp
Wagnus Voskhod mini
Tralucent 1+2 with Wagnus Progress Bootsy1 cable


----------



## indieman

Clip zip and t1-e. Also my timbuk2 work bag


----------



## h1f1add1cted

They look really similar to the Sennheiser IE800 - hows the sound of this IEM?


----------



## luberconn

h1f1add1cted said:


> They look really similar to the Sennheiser IE800 - hows the sound of this IEM?


 
  
  
 I just received some at the beginning of the week.  They are budget IEM's .  A bit of a raise in the bass, but still very forward mids and highs.  they are fun sounding.  deff not analytical or flat response.  lots of good info in this thread.  their sq punches well above their price.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/728860/ttpod-t1-e-impressions-thread


----------



## indieman

h1f1add1cted said:


> They look really similar to the Sennheiser IE800 - hows the sound of this IEM?


 
  
 It's decent. I'm looking at the havi b3 pro original though. I think it will be more to my sound preference. The cable is really nice though.


----------



## Mecin

Immortal king <3. Almost perfect sygnature little bright and slightly warm, really pocket size, good performance.
 I wish to find something at least as good as shuffle, pocket size with hi res support and good storage capacity.


----------



## indieman

Clip zip?


----------



## WickedChicken

I'm awaiting the arrival of some Aurisonic Rockets but in the interim here's what I've been listening to around the house.

  
 Just picked up the X3 a little over  week ago and it should hold me over until the Geek Waves start shipping.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Mecin

indieman said:


> Clip zip?



Not even close. Shuffle 1 G is better than clip+, iP4s (similar signature, but worse seperation and stage).


----------



## flymetothemoon

bootsy1 said:


> Tera Player
> Vorzuge Duo Amp
> Wagnus Voskhod mini
> Tralucent 1+2 with Wagnus Progress Bootsy1 cable


 
  
 I do have Tera & Vorzuge Duo too!


----------



## indieman

mecin said:


> Not even close. Shuffle 1 G is better than clip+, iP4s (similar signature, but worse seperation and stage).



Nm


----------



## Mecin

indieman said:


> Ok, better in what way? Nuetrality? Ease of amping? Storage options? File support? Size?


 
 Its better in terms of SQ (have better separation, wider and deeper stage, better clarity, not that warm and dark), of course its sucks with iTunes and a lot of other parts... thats why I have big sentiment for this little king 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## delrosa81

Weekend movie rig


----------



## faisal2003456

mecin said:


> Immortal king <3. Almost perfect sygnature little bright and slightly warm, really pocket size, good performance.
> I wish to find something at least as good as shuffle, pocket size with hi res support and good storage capacity.


 
  
 I wish mine was immortal. The damn USB port rusted....


----------



## Redcarmoose

mecin said:


> Immortal king <3. Almost perfect sygnature little bright and slightly warm, really pocket size, good performance.
> I wish to find something at least as good as shuffle, pocket size with hi res support and good storage capacity.






The 1st chewing gum pack size Apple Shuffles are really really good sounding. There was a time when I loved the sound more than any other Mp3 player in my collection.



Enjoy. The sound signature is just what you say, warm and bright.


One member has 6 of them.


----------



## Fungus

Sony NW-HD5 > C5 > UM3X RC LTD/HD25-13-II


----------



## foshow




----------



## zachchen1996

Do I spot a Crystal Cable mini to mini?


----------



## foshow

zachchen1996 said:


> Do I spot a Crystal Cable mini to mini?


 

 Good Eye!


----------



## zachchen1996

foshow said:


> Good Eye!


 
  
 XD
  
 Piccolino I'm guessing?


----------



## Hisoundfi

delrosa81 said:


> Weekend movie rig


Is that the pha 1 or 2?

How do you like it?


----------



## RAFA

hisoundfi said:


> Is that the pha 1 or 2?
> 
> How do you like it?




Its the pha-2. The golden ring around the 3.5 mm jack is the indicator.


----------



## delrosa81

hisoundfi said:


> Is that the pha 1 or 2?
> 
> How do you like it?




It's the PHA-2, I like it pretty much 




rafa said:


> Its the pha-2. The golden ring around the 3.5 mm jack is the indicator.




You are good!


----------



## HotIce

HooToo USB hub, to FiiO X3 (96/24), to FiiO E12, to Sony MDR-7506.
 The red cables are cables with copper so thin, electrons have to stay in line to go through, and the black tower is a low pass filter.
 The bear and the penguin are What-ing the setup


----------



## rudi0504

foshow said:


>




Now many head if friends like Crystal Cable like me hahahaha


----------



## rudi0504

My Sunday morning set up 

Source : Sony ZX 1
Amp : Duet copper 
Iem : JH Roxanne in full black Carbon Fiber 
Cable : Sony lod > Crystal Cable Dream line 
Music : RACHEL PODGER JS BACH ALBUM 

Sound quality : like I hear in big concert hall , Bach cello sound so natural , it is excellent SQ

IMO


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> My Sunday morning set up
> 
> Source : Sony ZX 1
> Amp : Duet copper
> ...


 

 Keeping it simple today Rudi?


----------



## nazrin313

h20fidelity said:


> Keeping it simple today Rudi?




Lol simple by Rudi's high standard


----------



## BillsonChang007

nazrin313 said:


> Lol simple by Rudi's high standard




That rig is so not Rudi's typical style


----------



## rudi0504

h20fidelity said:


> Keeping it simple today Rudi?







nazrin313 said:


> Lol simple by Rudi's high standard




Thank you two of you 

Nazrin , 
How is your new Lab 1 ?


----------



## rudi0504

billsonchang007 said:


> That rig is so not Rudi's typical style




To minimalism hahaha


----------



## mdh994

My rig at the moment trying out my brothers birthday present from me.  
Lg optimus G --> fiio e6 --> audio technica ws55x. These headphones are fun sounding they have a fair bit of bass and nice mids, highs arnt great but that can be expected from a enhanced bass headphone and also for 89 aud.


----------



## nazrin313

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you two of you
> 
> Nazrin ,
> How is your new Lab 1 ?




Hahha dont have one my friend..passed over the baton to my friend from UK


----------



## rudi0504

bootsy1 said:


> Tera Player
> Vorzuge Duo Amp
> Wagnus Voskhod mini
> Tralucent 1+2 with Wagnus Progress Bootsy1 cable




Very nice ultra portable set up
Can you please share The sound character about Wagnus Voskhod IC ?
What is the SQ different between stock silver or silver / gold from 1+2 compare to your Wagnus Progress Bootsy cable ?
Thank you


----------



## rudi0504

After about 4 Month never heard My Alo RS 3 B and My Cypher Labs Class -dB
Tonight i have tried This set Up With My JH Roxanne CF

Source : iPhone 4 S
Dac : Cypher Labs Class - dB
Amp : Alo RX 3 B 
Attenauthor : Wagnus PAD Evoluzione to reduce the hiss from Alo Rx 3 B
CIEM : JH Roxanne CF 
Cable : Moon Audiio USB to mini USB 
 IC Crystal Cable Standard Diamond from Alo Rx 3 B > Wagnus Pad Evoluzione> jh Roxanne CF 
 Cypher Labs Balance Cable RSA to RSA 

Soumd Qiality : is still very Good compared to latest portable amp 

High : is smooth but not so extended and less Crisp 
Mid : is sweet and analog sounding Mid 
Bass : very Deep and tight bass 
Separation : is Good 
Soundstage : is Wide and very Good Depth 

Overall :
Make My jh Roxanne CF sound Warm and analog 
Because i like clarity and detail , This set Up Frankly speaking is to Warm for my taste 
Still very Good as 3 years old set Up 

IMO


----------



## lasttodie

My working rig: Sony Xperia Z2 and Sony MDR-NC31EM, I'm working in a noisy environment so this NC iem is great.


----------



## mpawluk91

lasttodie said:


> My working rig: Sony Xperia Z2 and Sony MDR-NC31EM, I'm working in a noisy environment so this NC iem is great.


how does the headphone out of the z2 fair against something like a Walkman F880?


----------



## lasttodie

Sorry but I can't tell, I never tried the f880, but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## gmahler2u

Stack of Hamburgers!! looks tasty


----------



## mdh994

My Fiio RC-SE1 Cable arrived today, damn it looks good paired with the L16 cable 
 I love my fiio stuff, cheap and effective, soon I will get X3 instead of lg


----------



## mdh994

also fits perfectly in the little shure bag


----------



## yugopotamia

My recent rig.


----------



## Fungus

Why does everybody choose to use rubber bands when there's blu-tack. 
  
 No need to worry about leaving oil marks, just stick a piece of vinyl sticker on the surface first. 
  
 Bands not only adds bulk but makes it hard to slip into pockets (rubber tends to grip fabric)
  
 How often do people end up having to readjust the rubber bands when they're taking the rig out of their tight pockets. 
  
 But I'm guessing most people frequency take each unit separately or pair with other gear.


----------



## faisal2003456

fungus said:


> Why does everybody choose to use rubber bands when there's blu-tack.




Blu-tack is crazy. A friend of mine stuck a licence plate onto his car with some and it hasn't fallen off; even at 90mph.


----------



## faisal2003456

mpawluk91 said:


> how does the headphone out of the z2 fair against something like a Walkman F880?




I don't like the Xperia Z1's out that much. Sonic quality is decent, but there are some issues regarding the sealing (waterproof). I get bizarre noise whenever I fumble with it.


----------



## Wyd4

I usually use stick on velcro.
 THe good ones dont leave a film afterwards and if the stack doesnt have to get pulled apart repeatedly it makes for a much neater stack.


----------



## lin0003

Velcro may not be strong enough for some things? Dual lock is good, but it is a pain when you are unstacking it. 
  
 Some dual lock goodness


----------



## Wyd4

lin0003 said:


> Velcro may not be strong enough for some things? Dual lock is good, but it is a pain when you are unstacking it.
> 
> Some dual lock goodness




I would consider the portatube a fairly heavy portable amp.
I have never had a worry with it even feeling like it's going to come away.

In saying that though I haven't run a crazy triple or quadruple rudi stack haha.


----------



## Somphon

Have anyone had problems boarding a plan with this kind of rig?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

I know u guys r all travelling on first class, but when i fly I would just bring a DAP and a set of earphones....


----------



## TPGsanti

somphon said:


> Have anyone had problems boarding a plan with this kind of rig?


 

 Besides getting some odd looks from people I have had no issues.


----------



## WickedChicken

somphon said:


> Have anyone had problems boarding a plan with this kind of rig?


 
 Boarding a plane would never be an issue with any of these rigs but many of them aren't what I would consider portable.  For me a portable rig means it easily fits in a pocket  (which rules out most newer smart phones too).  But that's  just me, when I'm on the go I like things as simple an streamlined as possible.  If need be I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of sound quality for ease of use.  
  
 Technically my Macbook, Geek Out 720, and whatever headphones I pick could be called a portable rig.


----------



## flymetothemoon

fungus said:


> Why does everybody choose to use rubber bands when there's blu-tack.
> 
> No need to worry about leaving oil marks, just stick a piece of vinyl sticker on the surface first.
> 
> ...


 
 Good idea. Let me give it a go.


----------



## Somphon

wickedchicken said:


> Boarding a plane would never be an issue with any of these rigs but many of them aren't what I would consider portable.  For me a portable rig means it easily fits in a pocket  (which rules out most newer smart phones too).  But that's  just me, when I'm on the go I like things as simple an streamlined as possible.  If need be I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of sound quality for ease of use.
> 
> Technically my Macbook, Geek Out 720, and whatever headphones I pick could be called a portable rig.


 
  
 I own and IT company and love photography so I travel with tons of gears. Got questioned why I have 2 notebook couple of times, consistently getting gun-powder swiped and even x-ray on my lens at international airports.
  
 So just wondering how they will take a stack of electronics with wires connecting them together wrapped with thick rubber bands and a mobile phone on top


----------



## maricius

somphon said:


> I own and IT company and love photography so I travel with tons of gears. Got questioned why I have 2 notebook couple of times, consistently getting gun-powder swiped and even x-ray on my lens at international airports.
> 
> So just wondering how they will take a stack of electronics with wires connecting them together wrapped with thick rubber bands and a mobile phone on top


 
  

  
 My portable rig before… you have no idea how many times I've been told never to bring this to an airport.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm expecting to see a car battery hooked up to a home audio receiver that's shoved into a backpack with a set of two giant wires connected to massive full sized cans and a tablet, and have the caption read "my favorite portable rig" 

Someone please replicate this just for entertainment purposes...


----------



## rudi0504

wyd4 said:


> I would consider the portatube a fairly heavy portable amp.
> I have never had a worry with it even feeling like it's going to come away.
> 
> In saying that though I haven't run a crazy triple or quadruple rudi stack haha.




Hi Scott 

Please try ky double amping For Your portable rigs


----------



## rudi0504

My Ipod Classics collection are waiting For RIP 
Now i am waiting until They all are Dead from them Self , because apple has discountinued Ipod Classic 

Sofar all run very Good 
3 Ipod Classic i Bought from BINB, thats why The condition are excellent 
2 Ipod Classic U2 mod and Ipod Classic Video 5,5 G mod. I Bought Second hand


----------



## Somphon

maricius said:


> My portable rig before… you have no idea how many times I've been told never to bring this to an airport.


 
  
 wow, I wouldn't get on a plane see a guy sporting this!


----------



## indieman

rudi0504 said:


> Now i am waiting until They all are Dead from them Self , because apple has discountinued Ipod Classic




Apple discontinued the classic?! They better release a 128gb touch


----------



## Krutsch

indieman said:


> Apple discontinued the classic?! They better release a 128gb touch


 
  
 +1 ... has anyone heard any rumors about a 128 GB touch?


----------



## mpawluk91

I wonder if the remaining classics will be discounted


----------



## Wyd4

mpawluk91 said:


> I wonder if the remaining classics will be discounted


 
  
 Being apple they will probably mark them up!


----------



## spurxiii

Going old school with the IEMs for the next couple of days


----------



## DR650SE

Rudi, how do you feel about the Wolfson DAC, and the sound out of the iPod 5.5g? I only ask because that's my favorite model iPod, and I haven't heard nearly as many rigs and DAPs as you.  

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiascogarcia

indieman said:


> Apple discontinued the classic?! They better release a 128gb touch




I think they already have.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

fiascogarcia said:


> I think they already have.


 
  
 128 gig iPhone yes, 128 gig iPod Touch no.....


----------



## Fungus

spurxiii said:


> Going old school with the IEMs for the next couple of days


 
 Are those the ue superfi. 3 or 5s I see?


----------



## RUMAY408

dr650se said:


> Rudi, how do you feel about the Wolfson DAC, and the sound out of the iPod 5.5g? I only ask because that's my favorite model iPod, and I haven't heard nearly as many rigs and DAPs as you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have had 6 iPods the 5.5 was at a crossroads with Apple, as they were still upping the ante on audio and not fully devoted to video yet, that Wolfson DAC was special.  
 The best analogy I can think of is:  Stereo Receivers and the HP out just prior to the onset of the Stereo Receiver as outputting to a home theater system.  
 Rockbox the 5.5 for free and play CD resolution audio on a portable player, arguably a better than most lower end CD players.


----------



## spurxiii

fungus said:


> Are those the ue superfi. 3 or 5s I see?




Superfi 5s, still sounds good after so long


----------



## indieman

wyd4 said:


> Being apple they will probably mark them up!



Lol!


----------



## indieman

Some iems I'm reviewing for meelec

Good synergy with clip zip!


----------



## rudi0504

dr650se said:


> Rudi, how do you feel about the Wolfson DAC, and the sound out of the iPod 5.5g? I only ask because that's my favorite model iPod, and I haven't heard nearly as many rigs and DAPs as you.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk




Hi i like wolfson DAC Chips , SQ is more analog than cirrus DAC


----------



## rudi0504

One set Up that can make JH Roxanne Shining but not Harsh p

Source : IPhone 4 S
Dac / Amp : Cypher Labs Theorem 720 as pure iDevice DAC through Line out 
Amp : Tube Amp Fostex HP - V1
CIEM : JH Roxanne Carbon Fiber
Cable : IC Crystal,Cable Standard Diamond 4 Strange has better clarity but has sibilance
 IC Venture Craft High Grade Limited cable has better impact and less sibilance 
 Moon Audio mini USB to Lod 30 PIN 
Music file : WAV 
Noise : has Slightly hiss , it is less than direct Theorem , does not. Disturb My listening 

My impression :
High : is Crisp With rich In detail and extended detail and very Good clarity 
Mid : In some Chinese songs has sibilance , very Clear and transparan midrange 
 With very Good pronounce , i like the clarity and the sweetnes from Tube amp 
 If less sibilance would Be intimate mid 
Bass : very clean and very Good bass 
Separation : very Good separation
Soundstage : very Wide and very Good Depth 
Background : has background noise For very sensitive iems

Overall :
With This set Up My JH Roxanne sound bright With a Lot of detail and transparant 
Very Good music separation 
What i didn't like The sibilance mid 
I have tried With many ICs, The Best sounding mid With less sibilance is IC Venture Craft High Grade Limited Edition cable .
If less sibilance i Think This set Up would be perfect To make My jh Roxanne of To bright sounding and very transparant iems .
In Low listening volume is okay 

IMO


----------



## DR650SE

rumay408 said:


> I have had 6 iPods the 5.5 was at a crossroads with Apple, as they were still upping the ante on audio and not fully devoted to video yet, that Wolfson DAC was special.
> The best analogy I can think of is:  Stereo Receivers and the HP out just prior to the onset of the Stereo Receiver as outputting to a home theater system.
> Rockbox the 5.5 for free and play CD resolution audio on a portable player, arguably a better than most lower end CD players.




Thanks man. I use a lot of ALAC files, but have some FLAC. I dual boot Rockbox and Apple OS for whatever mood I'm in. Definitely a decent DAP.



rudi0504 said:


> Hi i like wolfson DAC Chips , SQ is more analog than cirrus DAC




Thanks Rudi! I happen to agree. I have a similar iPod collection. I'll have to post a pic of it soon


----------



## rudi0504

dr650se said:


> Thanks man. I use a lot of ALAC files, but have some FLAC. I dual boot Rockbox and Apple OS for whatever mood I'm in. Definitely a decent DAP.
> Thanks Rudi! I happen to agree. I have a similar iPod collection. I'll have to post a pic of it soon




You are welcome 
Please Share Your pictures Here


----------



## sjolander21

Art.
  
  
  
  
  
  
 iPod Touch 5  -  Apple CCK  -  DIY USB (28 AWG OFC, Double shielded)  -  iFi Nano iDSD  -  Supra Biline 3,5 mm (+ PVC Sleeve)  -  Focal Spirit Classic


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@sjolander21
  
 Please make show more pictures of your rig, especially detailed about your DIY cable etc. thanks


----------



## skalkman

Have really been getting into the E12 again. I just keep coming back to it.


----------



## taran

Simple Love
 iBasso DX90 (Lurker's v2.1.0 fw)
Effect Audio Apollo cable (1/8" Oyaide plug)
Shure SE425


----------



## Wyd4

My rig for today:
  
 DX90 (Lurker)
 GoVibe PortaTube
 DIY Silver cable
 UM Mentor
  
 Listening to Hell Freezes over.

 It is great right from the DX 90, but from the tube, it sounds like someone took the back off my IEM's and replaced the BA drivers with Henley, Wals, Frey etc.
  
 Time to get lost in the Music.
  
 Pics to come.


----------



## Wyd4

And for the commute home

Ak100ii
Mentor


----------



## Arty McGhee

Today's humble work rig


----------



## cripple1

iPod Classic 6th Gen/Theorem 720/Woodied Grado SR80i


----------



## indieman

arty mcghee said:


> Today's humble work rig




What tips are those?


----------



## Arty McGhee

those are generic foams
 i get 'em from an ebay seller in china
 for like 50 cents a pair
 gets a better seal than anything i've used
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Earbud-replacement-noise-cancellation-memory-foam-tips-SIZE-MEDIUM-6-10-30-50pcs-/181347723627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2a392aa96b


----------



## Fridge77

arty mcghee said:


> Today's humble work rig



Is that a Moto G?


----------



## Arty McGhee

moto g it is


----------



## zeppu08

wyd4 said:


> My rig for today:
> 
> DX90 (Lurker)
> GoVibe PortaTube
> ...




Did the portatube made a step up versus the built in amp of the dx90 itself? Is it night and day? TIA!


----------



## marko93101

taran said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Now that is my kind of non bulky rig! How are the 425s?


----------



## DR650SE

@ Rudi,  This is my iPod collection.
  
 iPod 2nd Gen 10GB, iPod 3rd Gen (128GB SD card), iPod 4th Gen (128GB SD Card), Red Wide Audi iMod 5.5G (128GB SD card), iPod Nano 3rd Gen, iPod Nano 4th Gen, iPod Nano 6th Gen.
  
 6th Gen nano is my iPod when I go running.  4th Gen is for when I wieght lift.  Also use it with my Fiio E17.  5.5G iMod is for loving and relaxing with music.
  
 I need to get the 2nd Gen iPod HDD recognized with my computer.  iTunes doesn't like it and I havn't figured it out.  3rd gen and 4th gen iPod classics are for backups and whenever I want a change.


----------



## DR650SE

Here is my portable rig, just put the finishing touch on it.  Changed the cable for the IEMs.  Love, Love, Love.  This IEM cable is _beautiful_, and the pictures don't do it justice. Also makes me wish I could take some high quality pictures.  The last picture is of the setup how I carry it when I'm out of the house.  It's in an ALO Black Star Amp Wallet.
  
 5.5G Red Wine Audio iMod - (CFAdaptor> 128GB SD Card) Rockbox
 Mundorf Silver LOD
 Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (OPA627)
 Westone W40 (DIY plusSound Audio Silver Litz cable)
 Totally Capless Setup


----------



## RUMAY408

dr650se said:


> Here is my portable rig, just put the finishing touch on it.  Changed the cable for the IEMs.  Love, Love, Love.  This IEM cable is _beautiful_, and the pictures don't do it justice. Also makes me wish I could take some high quality pictures.  The last picture is of the setup how I carry it when I'm out of the house.  It's in an ALO Black Star Amp Wallet.
> 
> 5.5G Red Wine Audio iMod - (CFAdaptor> 128GB SD Card) Rockbox
> Mundorf Silver LOD
> ...


 
 Love the 5.5 iPod
  


 My new source/amp rig AK100ll/ALO MKlllB+


----------



## Wyd4

rumay408 said:


> Love the 5.5 iPod
> 
> 
> 
> My new source/amp rig AK100ll/ALO MKlllB+


 
  
 I have just picked up the ak100ii myself.
 I am really liking it, however I am running single ended to a portatube or striaght to my Mentors.
  
 HOw do you find the combo with the ALO amp?
 DO you feel the Balanced out add's anything over the single ended?
  
 I was considering getting either this exact amp, or re-terminating my Mentors to 2.5mm.

 SCott


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Wyd4

hisoundfi said:


>


 
 #Nofilter
  
 hehe.
  
 Nice pic


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Question on Rockbox for the older iPod classics. I have a 4th gen that I plan on getting a clear front for, along with the SD card mod. If I install Rockbox on it, will the line out still work as with the original firmware?


----------



## DR650SE

The line out does work just as well with Rockbox. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## lin0003

Some more Kogan goodness with the Fidelio X1.


----------



## RUMAY408

j.pocalypse said:


> Question on Rockbox for the older iPod classics. I have a 4th gen that I plan on getting a clear front for, along with the SD card mod. If I install Rockbox on it, will the line out still work as with the original firmware?


 
 Go to the Rockbox website it will go into detail about what works and what doesn't, very safe and very free those dudes that run that site are incredible.
  


wyd4 said:


> I have just picked up the ak100ii myself.
> I am really liking it, however I am running single ended to a portatube or striaght to my Mentors.
> 
> HOw do you find the combo with the ALO amp?
> ...


 
 Unbelievable when balanced, I first tried these with the HD650 balanced.  (This weekend at the Nashville meet I should be able to see what they sound like with the HD800)
  
 1st of all I never really believed that a cable change or a balanced cable would matter much, but having owned the ALO MKll and personally watched my very old AKG 240 Sextett  (600 ohm) come to life and work, after a desktop tube amp (name withheld, my choice) did nothing.
  
 I thought, well that's impressive, but the and the amp quit on me, so I was able to get a discount and move up to the MKlllB+, hell yea it's better, but moving up to balanced amp with the green line balanced (their cheapest cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) , the HD650 went from above average to the same level as my T1, the HD650 opened up, sound and image and virtually everything else they do right was pumped up.  I'm now going to put balanced cables on the HD800.
  
 Going AK100ll single pole balanced>balanced mini ALO XLR 4>MKlllB+>mini XLR 4>mini XLR ALO Green balanced HD650, I was skeptical at 1st but switching S>B a revelation.


----------



## MusicFiMan

hisoundfi said:


>


 
 which mini to mini cable is that? Fiio?


----------



## Wyd4

musicfiman said:


> which mini to mini cable is that? Fiio?


 
  
 Sure is.  I have the same one in my drawer.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

wyd4 said:


> Sure is.  I have the same one in my drawer.




I see what you did there


----------



## Wyd4

lookingforiems said:


> I see what you did there


 
  
 Dont know what you are talking about


----------



## mdh994

musicfiman said:


> which mini to mini cable is that? Fiio?


 Fiio l16. Sexy little cable.


----------



## taran

marko93101 said:


> Now that is my kind of non bulky rig! How are the 425s?


 
  
 Thanks, minimal size was my aim. I like them so far, a nice upgrade from the Shure e4's I used to have. I personally would like to hear a more defined lower end. It's there with the 425's but only when the dB's are upped. I'd love to hear the likes of the 846's in order to understand what I am really missing.


----------



## Hisoundfi

musicfiman said:


> which mini to mini cable is that? Fiio?


fiio l16


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Latest portable setup:
  
 Sony Z1 compact
 UAPP
 USB OTG + USB B adpater
 nano iDSD
 iBasso CB06
 nano iCAN


----------



## yugopotamia

Hi Rudi, I need your advice here...
  
 I need a portable dac/amp (or amp only is okay) that have balanced output to use with my TF10 and Miracle.
  
 The thing is that I need it to have a good black bacground, no hiss at all. I listen to Rock music mostly. I hope you can help me. I've been really confused on the choice... Right now, I'm leaning towards ALO International Plus. Have any advice on alternative DAC/AMP?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay) 
Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay) 
Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay) 
Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress) 

Total spent- $119

Sound- Fantastic 

You don't always have to spend a lot of money to get something that sounds good.


----------



## whoever

hisoundfi said:


> Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...





indeed!

Bravo for this rig!


----------



## kh600rr

hisoundfi said:


> Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...




Very nice rig!! Goes to show, you don't need to spend obscene amounts, to enjoy good quality music!!


----------



## CJG888

HM-601LE / VdH The Tide / Cayin C5 / DUNU DN-1000


----------



## Arty McGhee

hisoundfi said:


> Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...




+1


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...




Me know you...these gears all look very familiar....good job...lol


----------



## indieman

> Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...




Does the hi2050 benefit much from the nx1?


----------



## blackwolf1006

Got my AK240 today.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> Does the hi2050 benefit much from the nx1?


Sounds much better than straight from the clip zip that's for sure. The manual volume control works great also.


----------



## DR650SE

blackwolf1006 said:


> Got my AK240 today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And? Thoughts? I could have bought an AK240 and custom IEMs for the cost of all the gear and stuff I did to my iPod, but then where's the fun in that? Lol. 
I'd love to have an AK240. Enjoy that sexy thang! 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## turokrocks

hisoundfi said:


> Clip zip- KWD7.76 ($27) usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- KWD5.46 ($19) usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- KWD10.06 ($35) usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- KWD10.93 ($38) usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...


 
 Appreciate if you could share the links to the ebay and Aliexpress sellers.


----------



## Wyd4

blackwolf1006 said:


> Got my AK240 today.. :bigsmile_face: ..




Endgame dap 
Something I will never afford.

Congratulations. Enjoy


----------



## whoever

wyd4 said:


> Endgame


 
 This word is a nonsense on Headfi.....


----------



## Wyd4

whoever said:


> This word is a nonsense on Headfi.....




Lol true.
I just bought my ak100ii and I am considering deleting my account once my surplus gear sells lol.

Its for the best.

Though I will miss the people.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I almost forgot to post my all-time favorite pportable rig lol


----------



## indieman

Yeah! Gotta have the tunes to make that fried chicken


----------



## foshow

Just another Sunday bliss.


----------



## Paul Graham

I was going to post my balanced rig seeing as my iPod classic just arrived in the mail, But then this happened - 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/735169/balanced-portable-amp-options
  
 Yup, The Amp Died!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So NO more balanced audio for me for the foreseeable future :/


----------



## Bootsy1

rudi0504 said:


> Very nice ultra portable set up
> Can you please share The sound character about Wagnus Voskhod IC ?
> What is the SQ different between stock silver or silver / gold from 1+2 compare to your Wagnus Progress Bootsy cable ?
> Thank you




Hi Rudi, 
I'm using the Voskhod as well as the Über mini. Between these 2, the Über has a larger soundstage and tad more detailing,but with a reduction in the bass region. The Voskhod has a fuller sound especially in the bass region. I prefer the Voskhod 's fuller sound signature and it's the complete opposite of the Wagnus Sputnik reference type sound. 
I'm meeting Anakchan soon and we'll hopefully do a thorough comparison between all the Tralucent cables and our Wagnus cables(he has the Luna) with the 1+2 & Ref1. I can share my impressions afterwards.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

paul graham said:


> I was going to post my balanced rig seeing as my iPod classic just arrived in the mail, But then this happened -
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/735169/balanced-portable-amp-options
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your investment in Toxic cables makes me think you should just chase another PB2, maybe used....


----------



## dave1215

h1f1add1cted said:


> Latest portable setup:
> 
> Sony Z1 compact
> UAPP
> ...


 
 we should start a club --> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/13755#post_10867723


----------



## EpicAnthony

Bed Rig


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Clip zip- $27 usd shipped (ebay)
> Custom silver line cable- $19 usd shipped (ebay)
> Topping nx1 amp- $35 usd shipped (ebay)
> Takstar hi2050 headphones- $38 usd shipped (Aliexpress)
> ...


 

 I run my Hi2050 from an iPod Touch 4G with 256 AAC and love them.

 Like you said, the proof is right there not everything needs to be super expensive.


----------



## IronLung




----------



## whoever

Niiiiiice hotdog!!!


----------



## Wyd4

Haha agreed.
If I recall from when I had my lcd2s, those sitting on the dash would sound better than my car stereo. Louder too


----------



## h1f1add1cted

dave1215 said:


> we should start a club --> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/13755#post_10867723


 
 Hehe the iFi club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will get soon short custom RCA interconnects too. Prefer normally RCA connections.

 Btw. at the beginning I was considering to order the micro iDSD instead of nano iDSD, but I had already the nano iCAN which is powerfull enough to drive the Sennheiser HD800, so no need for the mirco iDSD. Love this nano stack.


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## Wokei

joedoe said:


>




Nice rig...me like...


----------



## karloil

h1f1add1cted said:


>


 
  
 how do you find the iCan Nano?


----------



## Krutsch

ironlung said:


>


 
  
 So, if you accelerate, does (a) the hot dog fly right into your mouth and (b) the LCDs fly right onto your ears?


----------



## JoeDoe

wokei said:


> Nice rig...me like...


 
 Gracias!


----------



## kh600rr

I'm craving Hot Dogs for some reason...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, so the hi2050 was my first purchase of semi open cans and I really like them. They are a tad bright for my taste, and I wish they had a touch more sub bass layer to them. 

I was looking at the superlux hd681 evo. 50 mm drivers, semi open design, and a detachable cable, all for around $40 usd. Reviews state that these address previous models having overly sharp treble. 

Does anyone have these that can share impressions of them? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arvan

hisoundfi said:


> Okay, so the hi2050 was my first purchase of semi open cans and I really like them. They are a tad bright for my taste, and I wish they had a touch more sub bass layer to them.
> 
> I was looking at the superlux hd681 evo. 50 mm drivers, semi open design, and a detachable cable, all for around $40 usd. Reviews state that these address previous models having overly sharp treble.
> 
> ...


 
 I don´t have the hi2050 but i do have the superlux. They have alot of bass and are very fun sounding. On first listen you might find a lack of detail in the upper trebble though. However i think they went this way since the original 681 have a huge spike in the trebble and quite many did not like it because of it. If you remove the foam disks covering the driver you get the treble back to some degree ( the foam is very thick ) 
  
 It is one of my favourite cans though. I prefer it to many more expensive models out there.


----------



## indieman

karloil said:


> how do you find the iCan Nano?


 
  
 With google!
 https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ican%20nano
  
 Just kidding lol


----------



## WickedChicken

Portable Rig #2.   iPhone 5C and Phiaton PS210 BTNC bluetooth earbuds with Complyfoam comfort tips.
 At the gym, walking the dog, and anytime I'm around the 10 month old I love the convenience of wireless. But not only are they super convenient, they also sound quite good, are very comfortable (especially with the upgraded tips), have long battery life, and during my last plane trip I found the active noise canceling feature to be quite effective.


----------



## Arvan

Will be running this rig in the next couple of days. Impressed with the buds!


----------



## Wokei

arvan said:


> Will be running this rig in the next couple of days. Impressed with the buds!




Aah...the sexcee revealing MC5...


----------



## indieman

Love the transparent and red scheme


----------



## lookingforIEMs

joedoe said:


>





Sweet looking case! What's the name? My current stock one is slowly tearing apart so ill need to replace it soon


----------



## JoeDoe

It's the Dignis leather case. I think it can be found on Amazon for under $50.


----------



## hemtmaker

My portable rig going to work today


----------



## Wyd4

hemtmaker said:


> My portable rig going to work today




One can only dream
Lol


----------



## Wyd4

What is and will be my rig for many moons to come.


----------



## Mimouille

wyd4 said:


> What is and will be my rig *for many moons to come.*



Only if you unsubscribe from headfi. Otherwise I give you three moons tops.


----------



## Wyd4

mimouille said:


> Only if you unsubscribe from headfi. Otherwise I give you three moons tops.




Lol once my.other gear sells I am.actually doing that in aid of self preservation lol


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

The more u read in this thread, the more likely you will find yourself adding am amp for no good reason. LoL


----------



## Mimouille

cosmicholyghost said:


> The more u read in this thread, the more likely you will find yourself adding am amp for no good reason. LoL


If the amp is pretty that is reason enough. If it makes you happy it is reason enough.


----------



## whoever

anybody said portable??? 
  
  
  
 i'm in luuuuuuuve
  
  
  
  

  
  
 (yes i realize the clip + is almost as small as my ciems and i'd probably be able to shove the sansa into my ears.....maybe this will be the upgrade)


----------



## bmichels

whoever said:


> anybody said portable???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can't compet


----------



## Hisoundfi

bmichels said:


> I can't compet


Okay, I think this is the cut off for what we should consider portable. 

That thing looks like a early 1900s medical device. 

I'm sure it sounds amazing though!


----------



## indieman

whoever said:


> yes i realize the clip + is almost as small as my ciems and i'd probably be able to shove the sansa into my ears.....maybe this will be the upgrade




Lol! You should suggest that to sansa. Next gen clip will be totally in ear


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Only if you unsubscribe from headfi. Otherwise I give you three moons tops.


 


 It is impossible to leave, even those who try and ban themselves still linger around.

 it's like joining a dangerous Western bike gang- your first IEM that sacred 'patch'. _Once you enter you do not leave._


----------



## Somphon

bmichels said:


> I can't compet


 

 This looks like a solution for a portable I'm looking for! Thanks for posting


----------



## yugopotamia

whoever said:


> anybody said portable???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 effect audio crystal cable?


----------



## whoever

yugopotamia said:


> effect audio crystal cable?


 
 yes indeed


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> It is impossible to leave, even those who try and ban themselves still linger around.
> 
> 
> it's like joining a dangerous Western bike gang- your first IEM that sacred 'patch'. _Once you enter you do not leave._




Been watching sons of anarchy much? Lol


----------



## Berkovajazz

Aune M1 + Heir 4Ai


----------



## Roy Cristobal

jaypops said:


> My next step is probably going custom.



Sir what is you ampli


----------



## Whippler

[size=13.3333330154419px][/size]
  
  
 Bough an used ipod classic 160GB yesterday for 80€. had to get my hands on one of these now that apple has discontinued the classic.
 Directly to se535 classic sounds thinner and not as lively as my HM-602. But i do believe that the better build quality and battery life will make up for that, and anyway i plan to pair it with the arrow 4G (in picture). So i'm expecting to get bit closer to the sound quality of the hm-602. I don't have a LOD for it yet, but fiio lod is on its way to my door.
  
 Since its couple years old, i ordered replacement battery kit too. 160GB is enough for me for now... but one day i might get the iFlash mSata adapter for it.
  
 And yes those are full custom tips for se535, from a local shop (Finland) who makes custom tips to any iem you throw at them.


----------



## esmBOS

whippler said:


> And yes those are full custom tips for se535, from a local shop *(Finland)* who makes custom tips to any iem you throw at them.


 
 Where in Finland is this local shop located?


----------



## TPGsanti

esmbos said:


> Where in Finland is this local shop located?


 
  
 That is quite neat. What is estimate cost?


----------



## blackwolf1006

hemtmaker said:


> My portable rig going to work today


 
  
 Thinking about getting one of those cases. hows the build quality?


----------



## Whippler

esmbos said:


> Where in Finland is this local shop located?


 
  
 Helsinki, http://www.orelo.fi/ for details
  


tpgsanti said:


> That is quite neat. What is estimate cost?


 
  
 Custom tips for any iem are 159€, i believe the molding cost is included. I bough some custom hearing protection while i was at it and got a little discount on their stuff..


----------



## DR650SE

@Whippler,
  
 So the whole IEM is in the custom tip?  It's not just reshelled?  Does that make them unwieldy and big?


----------



## indieman

Curios about this myself, was wanting to get some custom tips


----------



## davidcotton

dr650se said:


> @Whippler,
> 
> So the whole IEM is in the custom tip?  It's not just reshelled?  Does that make them unwieldy and big?


 
  
 If you page back through the thread, he posted a couple of pics.


indieman said:


> Curios about this myself, was wanting to get some custom tips


 
 Given your location, you may be better off with a straight reshell from the likes of inearz.


----------



## DR650SE

davidcotton said:


> If you page back through the thread, he posted a couple of pics.




Searched his posts and was unable to locate said pics.  Would you be able to post a link?


----------



## indieman

davidcotton said:


> If you page back through the thread, he posted a couple of pics.
> Given your location, you may be better off with a straight reshell from the likes of inearz.




We have local places the make custom tips. Pretty sure it would be cheaper than a reshell... faster too


----------



## davidcotton

dr650se said:


> Searched his posts and was unable to locate said pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Beg pardon, it was quite naturally in the shure se535 thread he posted, not here.  Anyway here you go :-
  



indieman said:


> We have local places the make custom tips. Pretty sure it would be cheaper than a reshell... faster too


 
 Well then, you'd probably be better off going there then


----------



## Whippler

dr650se said:


> @Whippler,
> 
> So the whole IEM is in the custom tip?  It's not just reshelled?  Does that make them unwieldy and big?


 
 yah, you need to have big enough ears, to be able to have big enough shell to fit the whole se535 in it. And it gets more impossible with the bigger se846.
 For non wire over ear iems, i ques its easier to make the custom tips.


----------



## DR650SE

whippler said:


> yah, you need to have big enough ears, to be able to have big enough shell to fit the whole se535 in it. And it gets more impossible with the bigger se846.
> For non wire over ear iems, i ques its easier to make the custom tips.




Ahh, gotcha. Thanks for that. Definitely an interesting concept.


----------



## davidcotton

Fwiw I prefer that to the Sensaphonics method.


----------



## DR650SE

davidcotton said:


> Beg pardon, it was quite naturally in the shure se535 thread he posted, not here.  Anyway here you go :-




My bad, I should have checked there. 



davidcotton said:


> Fwiw I prefer that to the Sensaphonics method.




Had to research that one. That also looks interesting. Though to do that for Shures, and probably Westones (as I have W40) is $150. I'd probably just go the full custom route and have my W40s reshelled for <$200 by inearz. InEarZ site says they will remold from universal fit for $95.00. Plus you'd have to get impressions.

Though these methods also give you the ability to later resell your old IEMs down the road. So those are some options to consider. However I don't know if the custom mold would be reusable on your next IEMs. Guess if you are satisfied with the sound and don't feel upgrading would be beneficial, then reshelling would be the way to go. But if you always want to upgrade, these are some great methods.


----------



## davidcotton

dr650se said:


> My bad, I should have checked there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Inearz will do (or did, you would have to email/phone to check) tips as well.  Might be more difficult for westone iems as they don't have a ridge on the nozzle for tips to grip to like shure.


----------



## SpudHarris

I've done both. Had custom tips from ACS for Shure 530 (as it was back then) + W3 + 3 driver reshell via Unique Melody, then ES5's and more recently a TF10 reshell from Cosmic Ears. Cosmic Ears experience + quality has been by far the best. TF10 was never comfy and never sounded its best....


----------



## hemtmaker

blackwolf1006 said:


> Thinking about getting one of those cases. hows the build quality?



Excellent. The openings are well thought out while still protective.


----------



## Turrican2

This is fast becoming my most listened to setup, really enjoying the synergy, very addictive
  
 Samsung s3 -> UAPP -> iFi Micro i-DSD -> Sony MH1, recabled with SPC cable


----------



## maricius

turrican2 said:


> This is fast becoming my most listened to setup, really enjoying the synergy, very addictive
> 
> Samsung s3 -> UAPP -> iFi Micro i-DSD -> Sony MH1, recabled with SPC cable


 
  
 The Micro iDSD's sound is just lovely isn't it?


----------



## blackwolf1006

hemtmaker said:


> Excellent. The openings are well thought out while still protective.


 
  
 Thanks. I'm going to order 1 for my AK240. I just needed some input for an owner before getting one.
  


turrican2 said:


> This is fast becoming my most listened to setup, really enjoying the synergy, very addictive
> 
> Samsung s3 -> UAPP -> iFi Micro i-DSD -> Sony MH1, recabled with SPC cable


 
  
 whats your thoughts on the IDSD.


----------



## Turrican2

maricius said:


> The Micro iDSD's sound is just lovely isn't it?


 
 it really is. I would like to put this head to head with the Hugo. I spent a little time with the Hugo at a recent audio show. It wasn't the best listening environment due to background noise etc but I like what I heard and would love to compare these two further.


----------



## Turrican2

blackwolf1006 said:


> whats your thoughts on the IDSD.


 
  
 I love it, probably one of the most versatile units out there imo.  It's happy with anything from my 8 ohm k3003 to a pair of HE-6.  Sound is detailed, rich with a nice dark background.  I like to be able to use my smartphone (either my s3 or iphone 5) as a source and this lets me do it with premium quality sound.  If you get a chance to try it I recommend you do. I wasn't sure about their choice of usb connector at first (Male A connector) but since I;ve started taking it places it makes sense as all you need is either a lightning to usb CCK cable or a standard USB OTG, easy.


----------



## peterinvan

Hi
I like the short OTG cable from the Samgsung to USB input. Where did you buy it?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Fungus

ironlung said:


>


 
 You just have the m8 just sitting on the dash while driving listening to the lcds? Really? Come on man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## IronLung

fungus said:


> You just have the m8 just sitting on the dash while driving listening to the lcds? Really? Come on man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nope, it's only just to rest at the gas station.
 But I was with LCD while driving a car on the highway, the road was empty and I assure you that no danger is created. In those moments, when I passed the settlements, of course I took off the headphones. In total, I spent about LCD 6.5 hours.


----------



## Turrican2

peterinvan said:


> Hi
> I like the short OTG cable from the Samgsung to USB input. Where did you buy it?
> Thanks,
> Peter




Bought it from forza audio works. It's a mini a to B otg which was meant for my nano. I'll probably get a new one which will be standard otg so I don't need the adapter, he does great work, as lots of folks here will attest to.


----------



## Fungus

ironlung said:


> Nope, it's only just to rest at the gas station.
> But I was with LCD while driving a car on the highway, the road was empty and I assure you that no danger is created. In those moments, when I passed the settlements, of course I took off the headphones. In total, I spent about LCD 6.5 hours.


 
 You put my mind at ease. 
  
 But still if you're wearing the lcds and somebody suddenly jumped out on the road in front and tries to extort money from you, your lcd will go flying our head. You might have a dash cam installed but you'll still end up having to buy a new pair of lcd 
  
 In Russia, anything can happen on the road.


----------



## tinara

Fiio X3 - Beyerdynamics DT-150 + Alpha Pads.


----------



## IronLung

> Originally Posted by *Fungus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> somebody suddenly jumped out on the road in front and tries to extort money from you


 
 For 10 years of my practice driving, I have never encountered such criminals. Heard stories from my friends that this happens often in Ukraine and other poor eastern European countries, where people are forced to somehow survive.
  
 Besides, if someone decides to suddenly jump out under the wheels of my car, he instantly would become a cutlet, because the speed on the highway does not provide an emergency stop outside places crosswalk.
  


> In Russia, anything can happen on the road.


 
 Don't believe everything you read about Russia.


----------



## mdh994

My fiio x3 arrived today, such an awesome little player the dac works awesome for pc , it has replaced my asus u7. 
Paired with my m50x and shure it is so good


----------



## JoeDoe

New toys!


----------



## H20Fidelity

What are they Joe? At first I thought Tralucent but no logo. Is it.. Rhapsodio?


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> What are they Joe? At first I thought Tralucent but no logo. Is it.. Rhapsodio?


 
 Yessir. Single dynamic.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> Yessir. Single dynamic.


 


 Decent build on those shells. My RDB Mini is holding in well after a good year now. (purple with carbon  fibre plates)

 Some of their earlier work was questionable, grills and stuff falling out.


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> Decent build on those shells. My RDB Mini is holding in well after a good year now. (purple with carbon  fibre plates)
> 
> Some of their earlier work was questionable, grills and stuff falling out.


 
 These seem to be built like tanks. Feel quite solid and no signs of misaligned seams, glue, scratches, etc. Still burning em in, but may be a little too V-shaped for me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> These seem to be built like tanks. Feel quite solid and no signs of misaligned seams, glue, scratches, etc. Still burning em in, but may be a little too V-shaped for me.


 


 Enjoy them mate. Like anything give them some time, I've found natural selection is often the best decider.


----------



## xanden

iPhone 6 -> ASG-1Plus


----------



## bluesyfluesy

xanden said:


> iPhone 6 -> ASG-1Plus



Such a sexy pair of IEMs  How does the 1 Plus sound? I own the 2.2 and I'm really curious on how these newly released 1Plus sound.


----------



## Fridge77

xanden said:


> iPhone 6 -> ASG-1Plus



Glad to see an iPhone 6, how do you describe the sound signature and quality? Do it needs an amp?


----------



## xanden

Sounds awesome to me ! Clear, detailed, good soundstage and bass. 
  
 I tried the 1plus with daft punk, led zeppelin, staind, stan getz, martha argerich, astor piazzolla .. Enjoyed the songs with the 1Plus 
  
 Maybe I am biased, please go and try them if u have the chance !


----------



## xanden

The iPhone 6 had a great synergy with my 1Plus. 
  
 Don't need an amp at all !


----------



## indieman

Good to hear. I'm planning on getting the 128gb 6+. Probably will become my main listening device.


----------



## Roy Cristobal

Here my Portable Music Rig, 1 month old Ipod Classic 160gb+Fiio E17, 1 day old Fiio X5,
 Shure 425, Sennheiser IE80, Westone W60, and Bose QC20i for my iphone. Sorry for the venue of the picture taking.


----------



## Cotnijoe

joedoe said:


> New toys!




Which rhapsodio model r they?


----------



## JoeDoe

cotnijoe said:


> Which rhapsodio model r they?


 
 Single Dynamic Titanium I think is the title.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Reference titanium one?


----------



## JoeDoe

cotnijoe said:


> Reference titanium one?


 
 No sir. This is one that I'm told is not available worldwide yet.


----------



## Alje

Roy Cristobal, I currently own iPod Classic and am looking to begin down the Hi res path. As you were in a similar position please tell us your thoughts on the iPod compared to X5.
Do you think you will begin to use the iPod less often now you have X5.
Have you tried the X5 with the E17? 
Also you have a good selection of quality IEMs, how different do they sound with X5,E17 or X5+E17
Interested in your thoughts to help me decide how to proceed, Thanks


----------



## Roy Cristobal

Ipod alone cannot defeat the sq of the x5.I'll still be using my ipod+E17 with my W60, i tried to pair my W60 with the X5 w/out amp and i think theres a little bit lacking on the treble and the vocals are more emphasize. I like the sound of ipod+e17+w60. But i already ordered e12 for X5 and try it later with the w60, I tried also the X5+IE80 w/out amp its more better than w60+X5 when comparing on treble.Ipod alone in both headphone are not good it produces a very flat sounds, lack of treble, clarity, muddy bass and very poor soundstage. I partner the X5 to E17, the result is not good for me. I think that E17 is better to partner in all idevices by using a LOD cable. For this moment im using a normal eq on X5+IE80 and i love the soud signature. When E12 arrive i will make a review on both rigs. As i read on the reviews X5+E12 are better partners.But if you rockbox the ipod the sound will definite be different. Paring on both headphones makes fantastic even without amps. But its more better if the ipod is rockboxed and plus the E17 gives more better sounds. As of now thats my impression to my X5, i just only use it for how many hour and maybe it will have to burn to produce a good quality sounds. I use FLAC on X5 and ipod rockboxed.Thats my opinion


----------



## Alje

Much appreciated


----------



## EpicAnthony

Bed Rig.


----------



## Arty McGhee

epicanthony said:


> Bed Rig.




Careful
Don't roll over on that phone
Might bend


----------



## Arty McGhee

Sorry couldn't resist
How is the sound?


----------



## indieman

arty mcghee said:


> Careful
> Don't roll over on that phone
> Might bend


 
  
 Lol! that's the funniest thing I've read in awhile.


----------



## EpicAnthony

arty mcghee said:


> Careful
> Don't roll over on that phone
> Might bend




There was only nine reported cases but I'm still pretty much paranoid D:


----------



## lin0003

Lol. 
  
 Well we've seen that if you apply a fair bit of force they do bend, and much more than the M8 or Note 3 does. Probably exaggerated by a lot of people though.


----------



## Whippler

They do bend pretty easy, and it is a design flaw with the attachment of the reinforcement bar behind the volume keys.
 http://gizmodo.com/the-smartest-explanation-of-why-the-iphone-6-plus-bends-1639513550


----------



## TPGsanti

Why are people trying, or bending their phone anyways? People don't like to take care of their stuff anymore?


----------



## whoever

Why do people pay 1000$ for a phone?? 


It's a phoooooooone!


----------



## mdh994

whoever said:


> Why do people pay 1000$ for a phone??
> 
> 
> 
> It's a phoooooooone!




C'mon they bend in your pocket, look sexy and have features from a 2012 android phone, totally worth 1000 bucks.


----------



## Wyd4

mdh994 said:


> C'mon they bend in your pocket, look sexy and have features from a 2012 android phone, totally worth 1000 bucks.




Then apple sues the company that made the android phone responsible for this years apple innovations.


----------



## mdh994

wyd4 said:


> Then apple sues the company that made the android phone responsible for this years apple innovations.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

karloil said:


> how do you find the iCan Nano?


 

 I had before the FiiO E12 but the nano iCAN wins easy.
  
 + additional X-Bass is much more punchy than the Bass implementation from the FiiO E12
 + additional 3D sound is more realistic as the crossfeed implementation from the FiiO E12
 + the battery life is (depending from the cans) 2 to 3 times longer as from the FiiO E12
 + the nano iCAN is powerful enough to drive the HD800 which is the biggest can I use
  
 only con side, the nano iCAN is a little bit more expensive and need the separate (included) 9V charging kit from iFi to charge the battery.


----------



## maricius

…my attempt at decent photography… now that the iPhone isn't my source HAHA
  
 The DX90 with the Duet is truly a handsome pairing (aesthetically) not to mention great sound quality. Too bad this sounds obviously better…
  
 DX90 coaxial out into iFi Audio Micro iDSD


----------



## indieman

mdh994 said:


> C'mon they bend in your pocket, look sexy and have features from a 2012 android phone, totally worth 1000 bucks.




Yes because finger print reader, 1080p display and 64bit processors were the norm for android in 2012.


----------



## Roy Cristobal

alje said:


> Much appreciated


 
 I used the X5 the whole day  at the office and now I'm amazed on the sound, Its like a headphone needs time to burn, the sound out of the box is different now as days goes by, it gives a great sound to my IEM's. With my W60, sounds great and i love to listen the whole day. So i recommend it.


----------



## JoeDoe

roy cristobal said:


> I used the X5 the whole day  at the office and now I'm amazed on the sound, Its like a headphone needs time to burn, the sound out of the box is different now as days goes by, it gives a great sound to my IEM's. With my W60, sounds great and i love to listen the whole day. So i recommend it.


 
 Agreed!
  
 Had my second one for a week now and I've never spent so many hours listening to a portable!
  
 Just posted my review on it. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x5-high-res-portable-music-player/reviews/11634


----------



## HotIce

h1f1add1cted said:


> I had before the FiiO E12 but the nano iCAN wins easy.
> 
> + additional X-Bass is much more punchy than the Bass implementation from the FiiO E12
> + additional 3D sound is more realistic as the crossfeed implementation from the FiiO E12
> ...


 
  
 I compared both too, and sold the iCAN.
 I do not care about special effects (mega-bass and corss-feed), so those were not even checked.
 Battery life, I trust the manufacturer specs, as for me, I never reached the oh-no-I-need-to-recharge moment in the middle of a listening session.
 The 10+h of the E12 are more than enough for me.
 The E12 is quite a bit smaller, *and*, re-charge from USB, which is a big plus for me.
 The E12 has much more power, with its 19v peak-to-peak output.
 The iCAN is powerful enough for my listening habits too.
 Sound wise, I prefer the E12 WRT the iCAN. I notice I tend to get fatigued after some time, with the iCAN, thing which does not happen with the E12.
 The iCAN has a pop on the HP, which the E12 does not have.


----------



## Wyd4

indieman said:


> Yes because finger print reader, 1080p display and 64bit processors were the norm for android in 2012.



Motorola atrix had finger print scanner in 2011.
Several android phones were released with 1080p in 2012. HTC butterfly being one.
64 bit processor... Well I suppose you got me there.

Anyway, audio thread not android/iOS wars.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

wyd4 said:


> Motorola atrix had finger print scanner in 2011.
> Several android phones were released with 1080p in 2012. HTC butterfly being one.
> 64 bit processor... Well I suppose you got me there.
> 
> Anyway, audio thread not android/iOS wars.


windows phone master race. That is all.


----------



## Wyd4

dischorddubstep said:


> windows phone master race. That is all.



Haha I honestly don't care.
It all just depends what you want in a phone and how much money you have to spend on one.


----------



## Whippler

wyd4 said:


> Motorola atrix had finger print scanner in 2011.
> Several android phones were released with 1080p in 2012. HTC butterfly being one.
> 64 bit processor... Well I suppose you got me there.
> 
> Anyway, audio thread not android/iOS wars.


 
  
  


dischorddubstep said:


> windows phone master race. That is all.


 
  
  


wyd4 said:


> Haha I honestly don't care.
> It all just depends what you want in a phone and how much money you have to spend on one.


 
  
  
 Sailfish OS master race /../


----------



## LouisLoh

wyd4 said:


> Motorola atrix had finger print scanner in 2011.
> Several android phones were released with 1080p in 2012. HTC butterfly being one.
> 64 bit processor... Well I suppose you got me there.
> 
> Anyway, audio thread not android/iOS wars.


 
  
 In one device... And please please tell me you're joking about the finger print scanner on the Atrix.. we're talking about functional phone parts here


----------



## Wyd4

louisloh said:


> In one device... And please please tell me you're joking about the finger print scanner on the Atrix.. we're talking about functional phone parts here



Ohhh functional. More functional than the fingerprint scanner after the iOS update


----------



## LouisLoh

wyd4 said:


> Ohhh functional. More functional than the fingerprint scanner after the iOS update


 
  
 TBH, I'm not even sure you can say that with 100% certainty.. And they patched it up well, and quick... How many updates did the Atrix get?


----------



## Wyd4

louisloh said:


> TBH, I'm not even sure you can say that with 100% certainty.. And they patched it up well, and quick... How many updates did the Atrix get?




Look in aid of trying to avoid a fanboy war.

The bottom line is if you want the latest tech and asany features crammed into one device as is possible then there will be an android solution out there.

If you want a great looking, well built device that is basic to use but very functional, and is a great fashion accessory, then iPhone is for you.

Two different demographics with equally suitable devices.

Back on topic of audio now KGO


----------



## LouisLoh

wyd4 said:


> Look in aid of trying to avoid a fanboy war.
> 
> The bottom line is if you want the latest tech and asany features crammed into one device as is possible then there will be an android solution out there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You got me at 'in aid of trying to avoid'. Bro, look at your last 5 posts and tell me you've been 'aiding' in 'trying' to 'avoid'.


----------



## Wokei

Chill ..guys ...


----------



## Wyd4

louisloh said:


> You got me at 'in aid of trying to avoid'. Bro, look at your last 5 posts and tell me you've been 'aiding' in 'trying' to 'avoid'.




I am not pleading innocent here and nor should youjust want to move on.


----------



## akhyar

I browsed the last 2 pages and only saw 1 post with photos of portable rigs.
 What gives?


----------



## Wyd4

Yeah sorry my bad.
My options at the moment


----------



## BWAS1000

akhyar said:


> I browsed the last 2 pages and only saw 1 post with photos of portable rigs.
> What gives?



Here


----------



## raybone0566

Fiio x1, with E-12


----------



## mdh994

raybone0566 said:


> Fiio x1, with E-12



Dayum that thing is sexy..
I got impatient and got the x3 instead, but have no regrets.


----------



## raybone0566

mdh994 said:


> Dayum that thing is sexy..
> I got impatient and got the x3 instead, but have no regrets.


That's a good choice. I've got an x3 as well and it's a beast!


----------



## mdh994

All my main audio stuff,
 Fiio x3
 Lg optimus G
 Fiio E6 with Fiio L16 cord
 Shure 215 with Fiio RC- SE1
 Audio Technica M50x
 I don't like you guys in this forums.. you make wallets bleed 
 A month ago i only had my Lg optimus


----------



## Wokei

mdh994...being in headfi...is a love-hate thing...lol


----------



## indieman

mdh994 said:
			
		

> All my main audio stuff,
> Fiio x3
> Lg optimus G
> Fiio E6 with Fiio L16 cord
> ...




Lol stay away from the Chinese thread then  too many good deals.

How do you like your e6? I talked myself out of one...


----------



## mdh994

indieman said:


> Lol stay away from the Chinese thread then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The e6 works awesome with lg optimus G, Lg doesn't make very good audio.  I usually use the mid boost, the bass boosts sounds muddy.
 I only use it for my Optimus, i havn't bothered trying it with the x3 because the inbuilt amp is better in it then the e6


----------



## BaTou069

bwas1000 said:


> Here


 
  
 Strongly recommend you these:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JEOCCG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BWAS1000

batou069 said:


> Strongly recommend you these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JEOCCG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 For not much more than that I can get some Xiaomi Pistons. On top of that Im not interested in experimenting with ear pads.


----------



## BaTou069

bwas1000 said:


> For not much more than that I can get some Xiaomi Pistons. On top of that Im not interested in experimenting with ear pads.


 
 Havent heared these Xiaomi Pistons, but I love my low budget Koss. These Earpads aren't scratchy, "seal" better, and make punchier bass. After listening to Shure SE846, HiFiman HE400 or NAD HP50, it's always a pleasure to listen to the KOSS. Just so easy and right


----------



## BWAS1000

batou069 said:


> Havent heared these Xiaomi Pistons, but I love my low budget Koss. These Earpads aren't scratchy, "seal" better, and make punchier bass. After listening to Shure SE846, HiFiman HE400 or NAD HP50, it's always a pleasure to listen to the KOSS. Just so easy and right


 I do like mine as well, but I see no real reason to buy 19 dollar earpads for 10 dollar headphones.


----------



## BaTou069

bwas1000 said:


> I do like mine as well, but I see no real reason to buy 19 dollar earpads for 10 dollar headphones.


 
  
 Because as you certainly know, Prize doesn't always reflects what something sounds like, And these don't sound like $10 headphones. That's why people recable and mod them so much. Just saying  Enjoy them!


----------



## BWAS1000

batou069 said:


> Because as you certainly know, Prize doesn't always reflects what something sounds like, And these don't sound like $10 headphones. That's why people recable and mod them so much. Just saying  Enjoy them!


Yes that's quite true. In fact having owned them made me a bit disappointed in hearing the Grado SR80i. It's also why I'm going straight to the MS2 and hoping its noticeably better


----------



## akhyar

My main portable set-up
 AK100II + ciem Roxanne in CF

  
 Still waiting for my secondary portable setup, Fiio X1 + AAW A2H-V ciem


----------



## Kirischum

Fiio X5 + Vorzuge Pure II + Tralucent Ref 1


----------



## BWAS1000

akhyar said:


> My main portable set-up
> AK100II + ciem Roxanne in CF
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, nice. I think thats just as expensive, or even more expensive than my entire PC!


----------



## Somphon

akhyar said:


> I browsed the last 2 pages and only saw 1 post with photos of portable rigs.
> What gives?


 

 exactly


----------



## JoeDoe

Today's black on black on black dog walking rig.


----------



## indieman

So much black... pair it with a dark sounding iem


----------



## Richsvt

Just a small fun set-up. Love the cmoy...


----------



## snapple10




----------



## JoeDoe

roy cristobal said:


> Sir where did buy you leather case?


 
 It's the Dignis leather case that can be found here, among other places.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-X5-Leather-Case-Dignis/dp/B00K2FZ26K/ref=sr_1_2?


----------



## flymetothemoon

xanden said:


> The iPhone 6 had a great synergy with my 1Plus.
> 
> Don't need an amp at all !




Made the ireserve couple days ago and able to secure the iPhone 6. But still prefer to get the 6plus thus did not pick up the 6


----------



## BelialSeraph

Got hit by boredom while studying so here's the setup I'm running:


UE4000 + Sansa Fuze/E12

The E12's sound sig (slightly bright of neutral) makes it a great pair with the UE4000 imo

As you can see it's normally an itouch/e12 stack but not only did I forget to charge it, I also forgot the LOD cable at home...


----------



## Destroyer95

My new daily rig, simple & portable, but still sounding great


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I agree 100% simple but pretty good sound quality!
  
 The StageDriver 2 with a decent Smartphone and a good player app = winner portable setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have the Custom Art Music One (universal IEMs are not for made my ears, doesn't matter which tips I use) with my Sony Xperia Z1 compact with Neutron player and sounds awesome and the battery life is like forever.


----------



## Shakenbake158

destroyer95 said:


> My new daily rig, simple & portable, but still sounding great


 
  
 Wow, one hell of a picture.
  
 Is that the 6 or 6 plus? How are you liking it?


----------



## Destroyer95

shakenbake158 said:


> Wow, one hell of a picture.
> 
> Is that the 6 or 6 plus? How are you liking it?


 
  
 Thanks 
  
 It is just the 6 64GB, the plus was just too huge for me and so far I am really enjoying it. Previously I had an iPhone 5 and I really appreciate the bigger screen.
 Soundquality wise I am also perfectly fine with it, I would not consider myself an audiophile, so adding an amp just would not be worth the extra bulk and weight for me.
 I mainly use it for traveling by bus and train when I am in my way to university, and it totally gets the job done


----------



## Whippler

destroyer95 said:


> My new daily rig, simple & portable, but still sounding great


 
  
  
 cant be iphone, its not bent


----------



## Onix

whippler said:


> cant be iphone, its not bent


 

 You people just don't get it. The iPhone is supposed to be bendable. It is a new feature so it can fit smaller pockets.


----------



## JoeDoe

onix said:


> You people just don't get it. The iPhone is supposed to be bendable. It is a new feature so it can fit smaller pockets.



Duh


----------



## Onix

joedoe said:


> Duh


 
 I actually meant it as a joke.


----------



## CJs06

It's encouraging to see more AK100ii out there, I wasn't so sure it would be worth it until I first tried it out and listened. Very impressed.


----------



## LFC_SL

Quick and dirty image of P5S2 and Urbanite XL on demo until Saturday. Pictured alongside my personal MDR-1R MK2 and P7.


----------



## FiJAAS

.


----------



## raybone0566

Ibasso dx-50,Fiio E-12, Monoprice 8320
 Fiio-L16


----------



## howdy

raybone0566 said:


> Ibasso dx-50,Fiio E-12, Monoprice 8320
> 
> Fiio-L16



You mean E18 right?


----------



## raybone0566

howdy said:


> You mean E18 right?


Yep, I got it wrong. I own both and I'm back and forth with them. You know your equipment!


----------



## howdy

raybone0566 said:


> Yep, I got it wrong. I own both and I'm back and forth with them. You know your equipment!



I just own a lot of FiiO products


----------



## yacobx

Ohhh I like this thread


----------



## cripple1

From left to right: Galaxy S4/Cypher Labs PDAC/JH16 Pro ----------> iPod Classic 6th gen/Cypher Labs Theorem 720/JH16 Pro


----------



## neethimesama

fijaas said:


> Pelican 1020 Micro Case
> Apple iPod Classic 7th Generation
> Fiio L3
> JDS Labs C5 Headphone Amplifire
> ...


 
 Ooh, I'll have to pick up one of those cases.


----------



## knights

Not mine but i took the photo. hehehehehe
  
 AK240 Gold and Sony PCM-D100


----------



## Kirischum

knights said:


> Not mine
> 
> AK240 Gold and Sony PCM-D100


 
  
  
 Oh my god o.o. .. to each of their own i guess..but i wouldn't be caught using that >.> ... 
 I guess its..pretty in a way . Certainly makes a statement


----------



## FiJAAS

neethimesama said:


> Ooh, I'll have to pick up one of those cases.




You will not be disappointed. They hold and protect both my ipod and amp very well.


----------



## rudi0504

knights said:


> Not mine but i took the photo. hehehehehe
> 
> 
> AK240 Gold and Sony PCM-D100




Great picture like usual knights 
And great stuff too 

Did you notice sonically different between Ak 240 gold compare to AK 240 black ?


----------



## rudi0504

Another high end IEMs goldish and copper from Final Audio Design : Piano Forte X


----------



## rudi0504

Iphone 6 grey and Iphone 6 gold color and Iphone 5 s Gold Color


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## yugopotamia

rudi0504 said:


> Iphone 6 grey and Iphone 6 gold color and Iphone 5 s Gold Color


 
  
  
 beauty-full.
  
 how you liking the new rockets, rudi?


----------



## indieman

Bugatti!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rudi0504 said:


> Iphone 6 grey and Iphone 6 gold color and Iphone 5 s Gold Color


 
 Hi rudi,
  
 can you please tell me what adaptor or L-plug you are using here to connect with your IEM? Is there any reason why not connect directly to the output from the iPhone?


----------



## rudi0504

yugopotamia said:


> beauty-full.
> 
> how you liking the new rockets, rudi?




I never like Aurisonics ASG 1 , because ASG 1 to my taste is dark sounding Iem .
Rocket is the opposite is bright but not harsh , sweet clear mid and very good bass detail and impact 
Please use an amp you get better sq than without amp 
Imo


----------



## rudi0504

h1f1add1cted said:


> Hi rudi,
> 
> can you please tell me what adaptor or L-plug you are using here to connect with your IEM? Is there any reason why not connect directly to the output from the iPhone?




The Iem cable from JH Roxanne is TRRS balance 
That's why I use this L adapter : balance female TRRS to mini plug 
If your Iem single ended you can plug directly to Iphone


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


>




Beautiful iPhone 6 gold


----------



## HotIce

A tad too this for me


----------



## indieman

rudi0504 said:


> Beautiful iPhone 6 gold


 
 too many pics; all the scrolling


----------



## knights

rudi0504 said:


> Great picture like usual knights
> And great stuff too
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cant compare since we only have 1 AK240 in the show. Hoping to have you in our next event Rudi


----------



## AnakChan

seeteeyou said:


>


  
*"Look!! I'm covered in gold flakes!!"*
  


			
				seeteeyou said:
			
		

>


 
  
*"Stop rolling in my shedded skin, dear"*


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## doublea71




----------



## spurxiii

This is the schiit for EDM


----------



## Wyd4

Nice little combo


----------



## TheMiddleSky

My friend's set up:

  
 VisionEars V6 with Crystal cable "standard" + AK240 = Sounds very very clean, dynamic, and lively. Too bad the cable itself is almost as expensive as AK240.


----------



## zeppu08

themiddlesky said:


> My friend's set up:
> 
> 
> 
> VisionEars V6 with Crystal cable *"standard"* + AK240 = Sounds very very clean, dynamic, and lively. Too bad the *cable itself is almost as expensive as AK240.*




Now I wonder how much more the ”Dream Line" would be..


----------



## TheMiddleSky

A short Dream Line m2m can be sold at around USD 1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 My friend also made a cable for Audeze from crystal cable reference, can be sold at around USD 4000


----------



## zachchen1996

zeppu08 said:


> Now I wonder how much more the ”Dream Line" would be..


  

 Dreamline Plus & Reference Diamond would be way too thick for an IEM cable lol.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 is like 900 bucks for 1.5-meter at 27AWG
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23692644742
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=24224072817
> ...


 
  
 The seller I purchased my Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 headphone cable from (which I am getting re-terminated for my NT-6 Pro) also owned some Crystal Cable headphone cables, Cardas Clear headphone cable, Entreq Challenger headphone cable, etc. He said that by far WW PE7 & Siltech Duchess Crown were his best. With the PE7 having greater body, sounding more solid, punchier, and greater clarity than the Duchess Crown. While the Duchess Crown has a warmer / sweeter / classy sound.
  
 I think either the WW PE7 or Duchess Crown really should be good enough as totl cables for headphones / IEMs lol.
  
 But yeah, WW PE7 vs CC Ref Diamond would be very interesting indeed.


----------



## BWAS1000

themiddlesky said:


> A short Dream Line m2m can be sold at around USD 1000
> 
> My friend also made a cable for Audeze from crystal cable reference, can be sold at around *USD 4000*




I can find a Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T for that price. what the hell is in that cable? Unicorn essence?


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## zachchen1996

bwas1000 said:


> I can find a Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T for that price. what the hell is in that cable? Unicorn essence?


 
  
 That's if you want a 2 meter long cable. 1.5 meters costs $3200 & 1.0 meter costs $2400.


----------



## cripple1

bwas1000 said:


> I can find a Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T for that price. what the hell is in that cable? Unicorn essence?


 
 Nah man, it's definitely Phoenix feather. You pay a premium for that super long life expectancy.


----------



## BWAS1000

zachchen1996 said:


> That's if you want a 2 meter long cable. 1.5 meters costs $3200 & 1.0 meter costs $2400.



I don't mean to be rude or mean to anyone but thats madness IMO.



cripple1 said:


> Nah man, it's definitely Phoenix feather. You pay a premium for that super long life expectancy.




Ain't nobody got cash for dat.


----------



## JoeDoe

cripple1 said:


> Nah man, it's definitely Phoenix feather. You pay a premium for that super long life expectancy.




Right. And you'll only need to buy one. If it dies, it will be reborn from its own ashes.


----------



## cripple1

joedoe said:


> Right. And you'll only need to buy one. If it dies, it will be reborn from its own ashes.


 
 Ha! Someone who understands!


----------



## yacobx

Ipod 5.5 Tarkan 64 CF mod 
 C&C BH2
 MDR xb90ex
 Comply ts200 tips


----------



## HotIce

zachchen1996 said:


> That's if you want a 2 meter long cable. 1.5 meters costs $3200 & 1.0 meter costs $2400.


 
  
 Oh, in that case ...


----------



## doublea71

Cable talk = OT


----------



## Wyd4

doublea71 said:


> Cable talk = OT




Does your portable rig not have any cables? 
Jokes.
You're probably right.

Moar pics!!!!!


----------



## doublea71

Estron Linum BaX. Cost 55 pounds including international shipping and has the effect of making one feel as though they are wearing bluetooth CIEMs minus the degraded sound quality. Easily one of my best value purchases so far, and I will definitely consider the balanced version once I have my XD128.


----------



## doublea71

I'm patting myself on the back for not leaving you a snarky reply lol


----------



## Kirischum

My x5 with Vorzuge PureAmp II, Tralucent Ref1 with wiplash ^^..


----------



## MisterCats

Left: Sansa Clip Zip (Rockbox 3.13) and Shure SE215. My 'gym pair' once I get the appropriate Comply tips tomorrow.

Right: Fiio X3 (3.0) and a heartfelt reunion with Yamaha EPH-100! Had a pair ~3 months ago, ruined them by jogging to the gym on one of the hottest days in June (note my location: Phoenix, AZ). I have used these two in tandem for almost 6 hours now, and I will say that the treble is brighter than... well, July in Arizona.

Top: ...a Game Boy Color. Unscathed orange shell because I love orange things, and pitch black buttons fron Kitsch-Bent. Got GBAmp and Pro Sound ready to be attached and soldered for some serious chiptune action. It is there because it is there.


----------



## mpawluk91

mistercats said:


> Top: ...a Game Boy Color. Unscathed orange shell because I love orange things, and pitch black buttons fron Kitsch-Bent. Got GBAmp and Pro Sound ready to be attached and soldered for some serious chiptune action. It is there because it is there.




I just read about that and I think that's a cool idea, I'm shure you can dynamat the inside and go crazy overboard. 

"I wired it with twag man zelda never sounded better" lol


----------



## fiascogarcia

neethimesama said:


> Ooh, I'll have to pick up one of those cases.


 
 1020 case is fantastic for storing iems at home.  Lots of room to keep them pristine!!


----------



## IronLung




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ooh, what did you do to your Hifi-m8? Looks sweet.


----------



## IronLung

expatinjapan said:


> Ooh, what did you do to your Hifi-m8? Looks sweet.




This texture and gloss varnish for car rims.


----------



## SkyBleu

ironlung said:


>


 

 Quote:


expatinjapan said:


> Ooh, what did you do to your Hifi-m8? Looks sweet.


 
 +1
  
 Looks very slick.


----------



## peterinvan

8-wire, flat, silver plated cable from China ($135) for my LCD2F. 
  
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/8-cores-Silver-plated-Flat-braid-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable-for-Audeze-LCD-2-LCD-3-/121387534352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1c4342c810
  
 8mm paracord climbing rope from Mountain Equipment Co-op ($9)
  
 Remove the core from the rope, but leave one string in the sleeve as a leader.  Melt the ends of the sleeve to prevent fraying.  Note the 4-pin to 3-pin connections with a multi-meter, then de-solder the 4-pin plug.  Slip on a piece of heat-shrink, pull the flat cable through the sleeve with the leader string, and re-assemble the 4-pin plug.  Stick the heat-shrink at a comfortable point in the Y junction.
  
 The silver cable is a little brighter than stock Audeze.  The sleeving prevents tangling, reduces handling noise, and feels nice. 
  
 My "portable" is a 64Gb iPod touch 4 ($130 on Craigslist) running FLAC Player, and the sweet Centrance M8 ($700).  Very happy with this set-up.


----------



## Somphon

peterinvan said:


> 8-wire, flat, silver plated cable from China ($135) for my LCD2F.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/8-cores-Silver-plated-Flat-braid-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable-for-Audeze-LCD-2-LCD-3-/121387534352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1c4342c810
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet


----------



## CraftyClown

This is my current portable set up:
  
 Astell & Kern AK120 (Mezzo balanced mod)
 Toxic Virus IC
 Ray Samuels F35 Lightning
 Toxic Silver Widow IEM cable
 Heir 8a CIEMs
  
 I'm one balanced ic away from portable audio nirvana


----------



## Krutsch

ironlung said:


>


 

 Wow... gorgeous.  Do tell how you got that sweet decor on the DAP.


----------



## raybone0566

Fiio x-1,Ttpod TE1,Pelican i1010 case


----------



## Memorexx168

This is my portable rig. 
 Just got a like 2 weeks ago.
 My iPhone 5s and an ifi iDSD Micro paired with my shire SE 535. 
 At home I am using my iMac instead and my Sennheisers HD 700
  
 What do you think?


----------



## maricius

memorexx168 said:


> This is my portable rig.
> Just got a like 2 weeks ago.
> My iPhone 5s and an ifi iDSD Micro paired with my shire SE 535.
> At home I am using my iMac instead and my Sennheisers HD 700
> ...


 

  
 How's the pairing with the SE535? I find the HD700 with the Micro iDSD to be sibilant with my music


----------



## Memorexx168

maricius said:


> How's the pairing with the SE535? I find the HD700 with the Micro iDSD to be sibilant with my music


 
 really? sibilant? 
 I think its pretty warm sounding and nice   
 But depends on the music you are hearing and your ears I guess  
 what kind of music are you listening to?
  
 its quite nice on the se535. At work I am paired to my notebook...thats pretty nice. Honestly there is not soo much difference between iPhone 5s and SE535 and iPhone ifi and SE535. 
 It's a littler warmer and clearer I want to say but not the wow like at work with my notebook


----------



## maricius

memorexx168 said:


> really? sibilant?
> I think its pretty warm sounding and nice
> But depends on the music you are hearing and your ears I guess
> what kind of music are you listening to?
> ...


 
  
 The HD700 was warm sounding and the vocals were to die for, not to mention the soundstage depth. There's a treble peak which on some tracks is unbearable. Not really sibilance, wrong term!! 
  
 With my FAD Heaven VI, the most evident difference between my iPhone 5 and the DX90 is the soundstage width and tonality. This soundstage is even further increased with the iDSD. Even non-audiophile friends comment "the sound seems more compressed" with only the iPhone. However, I like the DX90 tonality with these IEMs so…


----------



## Memorexx168

maricius said:


> The HD700 was warm sounding and the vocals were to die for, not to mention the soundstage depth. There's a treble peak which on some tracks is unbearable. Not really sibilance, wrong term!!
> 
> With my FAD Heaven VI, the most evident difference between my iPhone 5 and the DX90 is the soundstage width and tonality. This soundstage is even further increased with the iDSD. Even non-audiophile friends comment "the sound seems more compressed" with only the iPhone. However, I like the DX90 tonality with these IEMs so…


 
 ahh ok...now I know what you mean...yea I think I heard that treble peak once or twice...only have some songs with that issue. 
  
 I like it with the SE535 though. Have bought the comply ear tips for the IEM...so much better than the stock tips...you should def try them. 
 Otherwise I like my rig so far...just got like 2 weeks ago...dont have that much high res music yet, so I am stuck with spotify premium. Still pretty decent quality though. 
 Tried to blind test a flac 96khz 24bit against 320 kbits mp3. that was pretty hard...sometimes the flac was better, sometimes the mp3 or none. 
 I even tried DSD once..that you really can hear...at least the songs I had


----------



## kenz

Current rig for a change.
  
 Fiio X5 > copper IC > Fiio E12 DIY > Toxic Silver Widow> JH13pro


----------



## Hisoundfi

Xperia TL- custom silver cable, Topping NX1- Ostry kc06a


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

raybone0566 said:


> Fiio x-1,Ttpod TE1,Pelican i1010 case


 
 Now you've got me thinking!
 If pelican cases could handle a dap on one side and an amplifier on the other, then drilling some holes on the pelican case for the connections would be an idea. Also some vents for cooling while the both are powered on would help.
 But all the waterproofing will be in vain.


----------



## Wyd4

audiobreeder said:


> Now you've got me thinking!
> If pelican cases could handle a dap on one side and an amplifier on the other, then drilling some holes on the pelican case for the connections would be an idea. Also some vents for cooling while the both are powered on would help.
> But all the waterproofing will be in vain.




Its an idea.
No good for me personally as I am a track skipper from hell, but it would be neat.


----------



## Scorpion667

SE846 + AK100 MKII
 my daily driver


----------



## FiJAAS

audiobreeder said:


> Now you've got me thinking!
> If pelican cases could handle a dap on one side and an amplifier on the other, then drilling some holes on the pelican case for the connections would be an idea. Also some vents for cooling while the both are powered on would help.
> But all the waterproofing will be in vain.




The i1010 case has an opening port for your headphone cable so you can leave your dap in the case while still listening to it.


----------



## litepixel

My new rig : 
  
 iPod Touch 5G 64Go Red
 JDS Labs C5D Red
 Shure SE535 LTD Red
  

  
 I'm just waiting for my Baldur MKII.
  
  
  
 Before this I had an iPod Nano with Shure Se110


----------



## BillsonChang007

litepixel said:


> My new rig :
> 
> iPod Touch 5G 64Go Red
> JDS Labs C5D Red
> ...




#RedAudioRig  I am building a blue desktop audio rig for myself here xD


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

litepixel said:


> My new rig :
> 
> iPod Touch 5G 64Go Red
> JDS Labs C5D Red
> ...


 
  
 If it sounds half as good as it looks......... You'll be just fine.....


----------



## Krutsch

litepixel said:


> My new rig :
> 
> iPod Touch 5G 64Go Red
> JDS Labs C5D Red
> ...


 

 Neat... are you running iOS 8 on the Touch (and it works with the C5D)?  Thanks, in advance.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## Rollk2

Calyx M with UERM ?


----------



## DigitalFreak

rollk2 said:


> Calyx M with UERM ?




Yes sir you are correct


----------



## Retrias

current gear


----------



## litepixel

krutsch said:


> Neat... are you running iOS 8 on the Touch (and it works with the C5D)?  Thanks, in advance.


 
 Yes I'm running iOS 8, this works very well, I use the official Apple lightning to USB cable and then the mini USB/USB cable provided with the C5D. This makes a really long cable but I didn't find any alternative.


----------



## Richsvt

Thought I'd post here as well as this thread needs pictures.
This is my current walking around set-up


----------



## raybone0566

I'm 





audiobreeder said:


> Now you've got me thinking!
> If pelican cases could handle a dap on one side and an amplifier on the other, then drilling some holes on the pelican case for the connections would be an idea. Also some vents for cooling while the both are powered on would help.
> But all the waterproofing will be in vain.


I'm going to try some 3m dual lock low-profile and mount my amp that way. If it will close then I'll work on the cable.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## ExpatinJapan

litepixel said:


> Yes I'm running iOS 8, this works very well, I use the official Apple lightning to USB cable and then the mini USB/USB cable provided with the C5D. This makes a really long cable but I didn't find any alternative.


----------



## EarArtworks

Sony MDR EX-1000 Japan Version from E-Earphone
Alo Audio SXC24 Reterminate With Sony Pin Connector & Rebraids the cable.


----------



## JoeDoe

I've posted this setup here before, but I figured that there's nothing wrong with another glamour shot.
  
 Fiio X5 with two 64gb cards loaded to the brim with mp3 320 into Earsonics SM64 V2 with BTG Audio Starlight cable. Closest thing (and I mean _very _close) to a true analog sound that I've found in a portable rig.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My new LG G3, a ghostek protective case with kickstand, and recently purchased Sidy DM3 earphones with Lunashops "heir" style tips. it sounds better than it looks, and the kickstand makes for a great desktop set up. I'm pleasantly surprised with how clean and powerful the output is on the G3


----------



## Rollk2

Sony NWZ-A867 > Linum Estron BaX > EarSonics EM32
  
 Just powerful like any other CIEM I've heard


----------



## flymetothemoon

joedoe said:


> I've posted this setup here before, but I figured that there's nothing wrong with another glamour shot.
> 
> Fiio X5 with two 64gb cards loaded to the brim with mp3 320 into Earsonics SM64 V2 with BTG Audio Starlight cable. Closest thing (and I mean _very _close) to a true analog sound that I've found in a portable rig.


 
 great shot


----------



## geokite

Iriver H120 with 128CF, Fiio E07k, Havi B3 Pro 1
  
 Steve


----------



## JoeDoe

flymetothemoon said:


> great shot




Thanks


----------



## DR650SE

Latest change to my portable rig (5.5G RWA iMod) was the harddrive.  Next change will be a 2000mAh battery.
 

 
 
Any now to rip tons more FLAC


----------



## alpha421

earartworks said:


> Sony MDR EX-1000 Japan Version from E-Earphone
> Alo Audio SXC24 Reterminate With Sony Pin Connector & Rebraids the cable.


 
  
 Nice cable work.  Did you do the recable or did ALO via special request?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

dr650se said:


> Latest change to my portable rig was the harddrive.  Next change will be a 2000mAh battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wowzah!


----------



## palermo

DIY interconnect is always fun. But it not been used since I sold my C5D


----------



## cripple1

iPod Classic 6th gen ------> Cypher Labs Picollo DAC --------> Koss KSC75


----------



## Pepito

Updated rig, black Protector -> silver Lightning. I need a name for this all silver rig


----------



## Rebkos

dr650se said:


> Latest change to my portable rig was the harddrive.  Next change will be a 2000mAh battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Damn. Very nice. What kind of HDD do you have?


----------



## davidcotton

rebkos said:


> Damn. Very nice. What kind of HDD do you have?


 

 It's a 1tb Samsung msata drive in there, more details in the ipod modding thread.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

traveling light. The wonderful ATH-CK10. Touch 5G 64gb with Flacplayer app.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joedoe said:


> I've posted this setup here before, but I figured that there's nothing wrong with another glamour shot.
> 
> Fiio X5 with two 64gb cards loaded to the brim with mp3 320 into Earsonics SM64 V2 with BTG Audio Starlight cable. Closest thing (and I mean _very _close) to a true analog sound that I've found in a portable rig.




You really love those SM64 don't you, I see you back to them time and time again. Good when you find one that fits the bill.


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> You really love those SM64 don't you, I see you back to them time and time again. Good when you find one that fits the bill.


 
 Yessir! They check everything off. Very capable, fun, detailed, and pretty balanced. Posted this earlier this year in the SM64 thread:
  
 Btw, I've gotten to spend some very quality time with the 64s lately and I continue to be impressed. They are so much fun to listen to! I really liken them to the RS1 of IEMs. Most technically capable? No. Biggest soundstage? No. Richest sub bass or upper treble? No. But I'll be danged if they don't get my head bobbin every single time!


----------



## BillsonChang007

The amazing RockJaw Alfa Genus with champagne filter.


----------



## DR650SE

rebkos said:


> Damn. Very nice. What kind of HDD do you have?




Thanks, it's a 5.5G Red Wine Audio iMod. But the HDD is a 1TB Samsung mSata EVO. Picked it up used with just a few hours on Amazon for $399. Not a bad deal. Got the adaptor from Tarken online who puts out excellent quality products. Here's a link to the adaptor: *LINK*


----------



## rudi0504

Shure SE 846 pair With Sony ZX1 and Cypher Labs Duet amp 

Source : Sony ZX1
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet In Silver Color 
Iem : Shure SE 846 With Stock cable
Cable : Sony Lod With Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 3 braided
Gain : Low 

SQ : 
Shure SE 846 pair directly With Sony ZX1 sound quality is very Good 
Plus the Cypher Labs Duet Amp : sound quality is excelent 
Everything more balance 

IMO


----------



## BaTou069

rudi0504 said:


> Shure SE 846 pair With Sony ZX1 and Cypher Labs Duet amp
> 
> Source : Sony ZX1
> Amp : Cypher Labs Duet In Silver Color
> ...


 
 Hey Rudi
  
 how do you like the SE846 compared to your other high end customs like the jh16 or roxanne, or fitears?


----------



## rudi0504

The Rising star In year 2014 is Aurisonic ROCKET 
This iem is One of Best sounding iems In sub price Up to $ 500 USD

Source : Sony ZX 1
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet 
Iem : Aurisonic Rocket single 5,1 mm Dynamic Driver 
Cable : Sony LOD With IC Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 
Gain : MEDIUM

High : Crisp and detail and very clean With very Good presentation 
Mid : very sweet and Clear mid With very Good pronounce 
Bass : 
direct Sony ZX 1 i heard Less Low bass , it is more mid bass quality 
With Cyoher Labs the Rocket bass can Go Low and very Good bass impact and detail 
Separation : very Good separation that i can Easy detect the individual Instriment placement 
Soundstage : the widest soundstage from Single micro 5,1 mm dynamic driver i Ever heard
 If i hear classical Choral like In medium concert hall 

Overall:
Rocket sound quality is excellent In sub price to $ 500 USD 
I never like Aurisonic house Sound character , but the Roclet is totally different from their big brothers.
This Rocked need An Amp to get their Maximum sound Quality 
Pair With SE 846 My set Up above is enough Low gain
Pair With Rocket i need Medium gain to get The same volume
I like This Rocket For Daily use 

IMO,


----------



## rudi0504

batou069 said:


> Hey Rudi
> 
> how do you like the SE846 compared to your other high end customs like the jh16 or roxanne, or fitears?




Hi BaTau069 
Shure SE 846 is very Good universal iem
Compare to jh 16 : has better separation and has more balance sound , Shure SE 846 has better bass than my JH16 FP , Shure SE 846 bass is remain Me My jh 16 pro non FP , solid and tight bass and very Good bass Speed .

I can not compare to JH Roxanne AKR03 or JH Roxanne Custom Carbon Fiber or My Fit Ear MH 335 DW SR , it is unfair comparison .

IMO


----------



## mdh994

This combo rattles your head, damn these cans are bassy, and for 100 bucks cant go wrong with the sound.


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## Makiah S

Here's an update to my current Portable Rig, the Headphones are a loaner atm, but I'm having a pair built so yay!
  

  
  
 I also updated my Window Sheet, the ugly Yellow one is gone, so hopefully some what better pics from here on out
  
 But JoeDoe's Senn Grado Modded Can, out of my Hm801 Line out to iBasso PB2
  
 the sound is pretty stellar! The hm801 loves any and all agressive and edgy headphones, it's warmth and body compliments the energy and attack of the Senn Grado. Only issue here Is I'm going SE out on my iBasso PB2, the PB2 is wired to take a SE single an break it down into 4 channels, then ofc out put through it's Hi Rose 6 pin. So it goes to say that everything sounds better out of the balanced out. Though I'm still impressed how well the Senn Grado does SE out!


----------



## cripple1

Just picked up an Alpha Dog (arrived today) and I'm debating on whether to make it my portable


----------



## spurxiii

cripple1 said:


> Just picked up an Alpha Dog (arrived today) and I'm debating on whether to make it my portable




Why not, my TH600 is my portable


----------



## Makiah S

spurxiii said:


> Why not, my TH600 is my portable


 
 agree'd I use a W1000x as a portable


----------



## Wyd4

cripple1 said:


> Just picked up an Alpha Dog (arrived today) and I'm debating on whether to make it my portable


 
  
  
 Why not, I did 
  
 Get a shorter cable made and viola 
  
 I mean I wouldnt work out in them haha, but I used them to and from the station and on the commute 
 I only got IEM's because it was just that little bit heavy/unco if I had to up the pace getting the train etc.
  
 That and I wanted to go back to just a dap, which these obviously require an amp, which you have so this of no matter.


----------



## cripple1

wyd4 said:


> Why not, I did
> 
> Get a shorter cable made and viola
> 
> ...


 
 The cable length and weight are actually negligible for me too. I'm wheelchair bound, so the cable sits off to the side of my seat cushion and the iPod/amp goes either in my lap or on the other side of the seat. I'll probably use these in the winter as my portable (they make great ear muffs, haha), and stick to my JH16 Pro for now.


----------



## IronLung

dr650se said:


> Thanks, it's a 5.5G Red Wine Audio iMod. But the HDD is a 1TB Samsung mSata EVO. Picked it up used with just a few hours on Amazon for $399. Not a bad deal. Got the adaptor from Tarken online who puts out excellent quality products. Here's a link to the adaptor: *LINK*


 
 Will it work with original firmware and iTunes?


----------



## AnakChan

Hidden under a pile of files & papers was a long forgotten Tralucent Ref1 :-


----------



## Paul Graham

God I'm missing my PB2 in balanced mode! New battery on its way so we will see what the score is then!

Good job it's not my only amp.

What you see is the iPod 5.5g Video, ( rockbox'd ) Silver Leopard LOD, Graham Slee Voyager and Beyerdynamic T70p's.

I had some time to myself yesterday so thought I would start re reading Raymond E Feists Riftwar Cycle from the beginning. 
Add copious amounts of coffee, Mozart and a nice relaxing vape and you have a pretty blissful afternoon!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Monday and Thursday commute rig.

Touch 5G 64GB, Flacplayer app, Venturecraft 7N lightning cable, Hifi-M8 Dac/Amp, DITA-The Truth IEMS.


----------



## Paul Graham

expatinjapan said:


> Monday and Thursday commute rig.
> 
> Touch 5G 64GB, Flacplayer app, Venturecraft 7N lightning cable, Hifi-M8 Dac/Amp, DITA-The Truth IEMS.


 
  
 Looks like a nice rig there Expat! 
 Ive never really shown much interest in the HiFi-M8 in the past but I must say it looks like a robust DAC/amplifier.
 I think I may have to consider it when I start looking at a Balanced DAC/Amp combo.
 So far Ive only looked at the RSA Intruder and ALO's International.
 I love my iBasso PB2/DB2 stack but it would be nice to have a fully balanced rig with a smaller profile...


----------



## lelonghp

My first portable gig ever: X1 + E12 + IM70. Couldn't be happier


----------



## H20Fidelity

lelonghp said:


> My first portable gig ever: X1 + E12 + IM70. Couldn't be happier


 

 Nice work on the X1 skin. If you want to change out the cable to something more neat check out one of these.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200959830373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200959802306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 Or the FiiO L16: http://www.amazon.com/L16-Professional-3-5mm-Short-Cable/sim/B00KL7C10O/2


----------



## DR650SE

ironlung said:


> Will it work with original firmware and iTunes?




Yea, it will. I dual boot the iOS and Rockbox.


----------



## qafro

scorpion667 said:


> SE846 + AK100 MKII
> my daily driver


 
 Nice - I was wondering regarding DAP . I've a Samsung S4 Android phone with USB Audio player PRO app as a DAP. Does S4 +UAPP Sound quality almost compare with AK100 MKII ?


----------



## Makiah S

paul graham said:


> God I'm missing my PB2 in balanced mode! New battery on its way so we will see what the score is then!


 
  
 Nice man, I like mine in balanced mode too <3 so much so all my headphones are balanced q.q


----------



## Scorpion667

qafro said:


> scorpion667 said:
> 
> 
> > SE846 + AK100 MKII
> ...




I wish. Even if you have the international s4 version it's still not at that level. It will be an enjoyable experience don't get me wrong. Even my iPhone 5s which has a super flat frequency response doesn't match it fully but yeah the iPhone is still my most used dap due to portability when I'm out and about. I do use the AK100 in winter though, as I have more pockets (jacket, etc). 

The soundstage is bigger on AK100, detailing is better and so is separation. Bass is slightly more controlled. In my opinion it's about 10~15% improvement in sound. Mind you I only listen to EDM so for classical and other genres the difference may be even bigger. I also noticed female vocals don't give me goosebumps from the iPhone as they do from the AK100 MKII but it's a very subtle difference.

Don't do what I did and buy a bunch of DAP's until you find the perfect one. That schiit is too expensive. Do your research and buy the best for your preferences. I was gonna save for AK240 but the small size of AK100 is godlike for me (as is the price in comparison). Just make sure you will be okay with the interface before you buy. I hated the X5 and HM700 DAP interfaces with a passion, even though they sounded terrific. I commute 4 hours daily and wear fitted pants (no hipster srs) so I need hyper portables like AK100. The best smartphones for audio in my experience are: iPhone 4s/5/5s, Exynos based Samsung phones plus associated kernel tweaks, galaxy s1+ voodoo, HTC M8, HTC one. If you listen to music on bus, car, work I don't believe big stacks are worth it from an ergonomics/annoyance standpoint (for IEM's! on full size headphones [i.e DT770 Pro 80ohm, sound under powered plugged straight in to phone] an amp can make quite a big difference). This is coming from the guy who walked around with a theorem 720 strapped to his iPhone 5 for 4 months. Not worth it for IEM's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luthus

Interesting. I was thinking of buying a Theorem 720 for my iPhone4S so I could be anywhere and have 'improved sound quality than iPhone headphone port' and have all day uninterrupted play time.
  
 My current DAC+AMP is the VentureCraft Unit 4.0, been using for a while, even got two so I could swap over to a fully charged one when the other's drained. However, the music stops when your source battery depletes. Incoming the need to use headphone port while phone charges. I can live with the sound quality, though its not preferable. So I was thinking of getting the Theorem so that my iPhone is always alive and to have preferable music quality all day.
  
 How inconvenient/frustrations did you find with the Theorem attached to the iPhone? I could see that I would need to have a coat/jacket on me to carry it around... but at home it wouldn't be an issue.
  
 Information about my decision to use an iPhone: My iPhone is purely a source device that I use over a desktop set-up because I enjoy the portability, the ability to place the phone anywhere for easy access/control of music e.g. near my mouse, and because I've heavily modified my Music app for easy rating and music navigation it trumps over controlling music and rating via iTunes with a mouse. I love it.


----------



## Wyd4

Current setup I use is an ak100ii. I like this in particular because obviously its a nice sounding dap, but also when I just want to stream music that I wouldn't normally listen to or YouTube etc, it works as a USB DAC via otg on my s5. And its smaller than a lot of the other options as far as USB DACs are concerned, so when I am commuting I have a standalone dap, when I go away for the weekend I take an otg cable and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Scorpion667

luthus said:


> Interesting. I was thinking of buying a Theorem 720 for my iPhone4S so I could be anywhere and have 'improved sound quality than iPhone headphone port' and have all day uninterrupted play time.
> 
> My current DAC+AMP is the VentureCraft Unit 4.0, been using for a while, even got two so I could swap over to a fully charged one when the other's drained. However, the music stops when your source battery depletes. Incoming the need to use headphone port while phone charges. I can live with the sound quality, though its not preferable. So I was thinking of getting the Theorem so that my iPhone is always alive and to have preferable music quality all day.
> 
> ...


 
 it's just about size, weight and ergonomics. Everything else is great.


----------



## spurxiii

My current portable with new HM5 velours. Yes I use this on the train


----------



## madmonkey




----------



## Paul Graham

Just off in a mo for a morning walk to the docs....
So today's low profile rig of choice.

iPhone 5 with FLAC player.
Sennheiser HD25 1.II Adidas Originals.
Adidas Originals IPhone case to match. ( Lol )


----------



## xplosive




----------



## DigitalFreak

xplosive said:


>




Those headphones are the the vintage yamahas? I've always loved the look of those headphones, very steampunk looking


----------



## xplosive

digitalfreak said:


> Those headphones are the the vintage yamahas? I've always loved the look of those headphones, very steampunk looking


 

 those are vintage pioneer  se-l40. i believe they are from the 60's.. yes i bought them purely because of the steampunk look. made from brass and steel. then when i plugged it to my ak240 i can't believe my own ear. they sound so good, simply one of the best from my collection. bit slow but very good playing those classic jazz records..


----------



## qafro

scorpion667 said:


> I wish. Even if you have the international s4 version it's still not at that level. It will be an enjoyable experience don't get me wrong. Even my iPhone 5s which has a super flat frequency response doesn't match it fully but yeah the iPhone is still my most used dap due to portability when I'm out and about. I do use the AK100 in winter though, as I have more pockets (jacket, etc).
> 
> The soundstage is bigger on AK100, detailing is better and so is separation. Bass is slightly more controlled. In my opinion it's about 10~15% improvement in sound. Mind you I only listen to EDM so for classical and other genres the difference may be even bigger. I also noticed female vocals don't give me goosebumps from the iPhone as they do from the AK100 MKII but it's a very subtle difference.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the info . I'm a newbie in the world of headphones +amps ! Because of this site I built an audio rig. Samsung S4 > UAPP> UD120 (DAC) > EHP-02 (custom made) >DT770 pro 250 ohms.
  
 I like streaming sound spotify and play mp3 but now my system SQ detailed & open I can hear the difference in SQ b/w mp3 and FLAC.
 So that's why I asked - Is it worth paying a DAP for £150 (FLAC) or use my S4?


----------



## Rollk2

Sony NWZ-A867 > EarSonics Velvet Sound Signature 1


----------



## rudi0504

rollk2 said:


> Sony NWZ-A867 > EarSonics Velvet Sound Signature 1




Congrats for your new Earsonic Velvet 

How is the SQ compare to SM 64 v2

The toggle switch 1 , 2 and 3 : 
What is the result from these 3 position toggle switch in term of SQ


----------



## Scorpion667

qafro said:


> scorpion667 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish. Even if you have the international s4 version it's still not at that level. It will be an enjoyable experience don't get me wrong. Even my iPhone 5s which has a super flat frequency response doesn't match it fully but yeah the iPhone is still my most used dap due to portability when I'm out and about. I do use the AK100 in winter though, as I have more pockets (jacket, etc).
> ...




Oh I misunderstood. I thought you were running your cans/IEM's straight from the headphone out of your phone. Once you have a decent dac/amp, upgrades to source are nowhere near aa significant as a new pair of cans or in ears. Unless your cans are underpowered by source (i.e trying to run DT770 80ohm+ straight from phone or a weak amp will result in the bass losing its authority and control). Such was the case with trying to run my 80ohm straight from iPhone. That's a nice setup you got there, I also started with DT770!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollk2

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new Earsonic Velvet
> 
> How is the SQ compare to SM 64 v2
> 
> ...


 

 The SQ compared to the SM64v2 is clearly better : transparency all along the spectrum, note sustainment, resolution, feeling of open space...
  
 The 3 positions are :
  

  
 The 3 signatures share the same qualities


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I have a couple of tapes from my dad and used to listen in the early 90s. Lots of hissing but it's acceptable from tapes!


----------



## Arty McGhee

audiobreeder said:


> I have a couple of tapes from my dad and used to listen in the early 90s. Lots of hissing but it's acceptable from tapes!




Does it have dubly


----------



## SkyBleu

Going back to basics.
  
 FiiO X1 & Ostry KC06 (...with an overdose of carbon-fibre!)


----------



## Wokei

SkyBleu.....nice ....cheers


----------



## HeadFiend

skybleu said:


> with an overdose of carbon-fibre!




How did you manage to make such a precise cutout?


----------



## SkyBleu

headfiend said:


> How did you manage to make such a precise cutout?




The X1 came with the cutout skin. The Ostry's just required some tracing with some slight alterations.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Fidue A83 & Colorfly C3.


----------



## gusGGG

knights said:


> Not mine but i took the photo. hehehehehe
> 
> AK240 Gold and Sony PCM-D100


 
 Wooooow, what an incredible rig!!! Just a dream.....


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Fidue A83 & Colorfly C3.




Fidue A83 cable look super tough...


----------



## Paul Graham

After the above post of the GOLD AK... I feel kinda underdressed lol!
 
iPod Classic 6th Gen
Teac HA-50p
Beyerdynamic Tesla T50p
Toxic Cables Silver Poison re-cable
Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD
 
& Then with
 
Beyerdynamic Tesla T70p
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Sennheiser IE8's with Balanced Viper by Toxic Cables - 
 

 

 

 
Oh and Not forgetting my listening buddy!!! -


----------



## Lorias

paul graham said:


> Oh and Not forgetting my listening buddy!!! -


 
  
 Can it play native DSD, though?


----------



## Paul Graham

It Thumps a lot.


----------



## JoeDoe

paul graham said:


> It Thumps a lot.




Might be a hare on the woolly side don't ya think?


----------



## BillsonChang007

lorias said:


> Can it play native DSD, though? :devil_face:




I bet it can play even higher than that. Super natural sounding


----------



## Paul Graham

Adjustable ears make all the difference lol!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Why is it that the simpler my rig gets, the more expensive each part of the audio chain gets?
  
  
 While awaiting the arrival of my Noble CIEMs, the simple portable:

 AK120 Titan >> Optical >> Chord Hugo >> AKG-K3003


----------



## Hijodelbrx

Hi Rudi, I have a question for you. Over on the HD600 thread the opinion has been voiced that, regardless of cost, if amps have the same measurements, they will sound the same. You own so much gear, I'm curious about your opinion. So what do you think, if amps have the same specs, regardless of price or manufacturer, do they sound the same?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

The wood-modded DT1350 reterminated to balanced Kobiconn driven by the Xperia Z3c >> CypherLabs Theorem 720


----------



## Desire Username

sp3llv3xit said:


> Why is it that the simpler my rig gets, the more expensive each part of the audio chain gets?
> 
> 
> While awaiting the arrival of my Noble CIEMs, the simple portable:
> ...




Could you elaborate on why you are replacing your AKG-K3003? I myself was thinking they'd...simplify things, as you say.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

desire username said:


> Could you elaborate on why you are replacing your AKG-K3003? I myself was thinking they'd...simplify things, as you say.


 
  
 I am not replacing it,  Desire Username.  The CIEM from Noble is going to be an addition, not meant to replace the K3003.  
 I have no intention of retiring the K3003 just yet.  If anything else, I have the intention to buy another pair, the AKG-K3003i.  

 Problem with the K3003 is the seal.  Most of the time, even with this set of superb Comply tips, I still feel like I am wearing a semi-opened-back headphone.  CIEMs should solve that issue for me.


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## Retrias

oh? is that the HA-2 from oppo?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

zilch0md said:


>





Woah how does the ha2 sound?


----------



## zilch0md

lookingforiems said:


> Woah how does the ha2 sound?


 
  
 Probably the easiest way I can summarize the sound quality of the OPPO HA-2 is to say that it seems to have been optimized for the OPPO PM-1 / PM-2 (my conjecture).  I say this because it makes the PM-1 sound just about perfect for my ears. With an ESS9019-M2 DAC and a Class AB amp, it's got a lot of clean, transparent power and the battery lasts about 8 hours using Low Gain, which is fine for the PM-1. It also does a good job with my LCD-2 rev.1 on Hi Gain. I've got a Beta prototype in hand, so YMMV a lot. 
  
I've posted more pictures here, in the HA-2 and PM-3 announcement thread.
  
 Mike


----------



## qafro

wokei said:


> Fidue A83 cable look super tough...


 
 Can it connect to a DAC like UD120?


----------



## H20Fidelity

qafro said:


> Can it connect to a DAC like UD120?




I gather you're asking about Colorfly C3 which Wokie quoted. No it cannot, the USB port on C3 only for charging and data transfer. =)


----------



## Paul Graham

Thought Ild try this little bundle out today....

iPod classic 6th gen
Algoryhthym Solo DAC
Teac HA-50p Amp section
Beyerdynamic Tesla T70p


----------



## yacobx




----------



## Hisoundfi

Simple, sleek, and sounds amazing. 

Hisoundaudio Nova N1 DAP- Hisoundaudio HSA-E212 IEM 

A gift from the good folks at Penonaudio. They are the best!


----------



## DR650SE

Quick shot of some of my gear. I'm sitting here enjoying music and my iMod. Thinking I may reshell the Westone W40s. 

5.5G RWA iMod 1TB > UHA 6S.MKII 
4th Gen iPod > Fiio E17 
DT880s 250ohm / Westone W40


----------



## Wyd4

dr650se said:


> Quick shot of some of my gear. I'm sitting here enjoying music and my iMod. Thinking I may reshell the Westone W40s.
> 
> 5.5G RWA iMod 1TB > UHA 6S.MKII
> 4th Gen iPod > Fiio E17
> DT880s 250ohm / Westone W40


 
  
 Very nice!! 
  
 I still have a 4th gen iMod that suffered a watery death and a 5th gen iPod with a dead HDD that I am tempted to try bring back from the dead.
  
 I am currently using an ak100ii, so everytime I try get motivated to bring them back to life I just cant be bothered lol.
  
 1TB of storage though, it is tempting.


----------



## DR650SE

1TB is awesome. I've never heard the 4th Gen iMod, but I'd love to. However, with an AK100ii, I can't blame you  I'd love to pick up an AK. Sad thing is, with all the money I've put in the 5.5G, I could have bought an AK240.  lol

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyd4

dr650se said:


> 1TB is awesome. I've never heard the 4th Gen iMod, but I'd love to. However, with an AK100ii, I can't blame you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahah I am sure, but try to think of the journey you had with the 5.5 I guess haha.
  
 If you were in oz, I would send you the iMod.  If you could get it going its yours.
  
 Nice name btw, I have an old RMX250, not that I have ridden in years, too busy waterski racing.


----------



## DR650SE

Yea, I have fun tinkering with things so it's been a blast. I'd love to play with the iMod. Makes you wonder if the board was fried. 

I'd be tempted to pay shipping. But I have no soldering skills. So I doubt I'd do much good. 

Yea I use the name on every forum. Always wanted a DR650SE, but never got one. I do have a Yamaha R6,but haven't had a chance to ride it in 5 years


----------



## Wyd4

dr650se said:


> Yea, I have fun tinkering with things so it's been a blast. I'd love to play with the iMod. Makes you wonder if the board was fried.
> 
> I'd be tempted to pay shipping. But I have no soldering skills. So I doubt I'd do much good.
> 
> Yea I use the name on every forum. Always wanted a DR650SE, but never got one. I do have a Yamaha R6,but haven't had a chance to ride it in 5 years


 
  
 Yeah I might have to stop being lazy one of these days and just check it out.
  
 Ah damn, those r6's go like stink too!
  
 I am glad I dont have a road bike though, grew up on dirt, go too silly on the road, so best I stay away from it.
  
 Sorry I took us off topic, I really do like the 5.5 iMod 1tb jobby though!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Simplicity.


----------



## flymetothemoon

sp3llv3xit said:


> Simplicity.


 
 Great pic.


----------



## Wyd4

sp3llv3xit said:


> Simplicity.


 
  
 Very nice photo.

 I think if I had a hugo, I would end up with no dap and always be tethered via bluetooth to my phone.

 Have you tried this with the HUgo?  If so how were the results?
  
 Who am I kidding, I would end up with a dap, setup exactly how yours is


----------



## sp3llv3xit

wyd4 said:


> Very nice photo.
> 
> 
> I think if I had a hugo, I would end up with no dap and always be tethered via bluetooth to my phone.
> ...





Sorry. I haven't tried its Bluetooth connect. 

On optical, the sound is so pristine that I loath to disappoint myself with rolled off highs of a Bluetooth transmission.


----------



## Wyd4

sp3llv3xit said:


> Sorry. I haven't tried its Bluetooth connect.
> 
> On optical, the sound is so pristine that I loath to disappoint myself with rolled off highs of a Bluetooth transmission.


 
  
 Yeah fair enough.
 Cant really argue with that.


----------



## CraftyClown

I've just received the final cable for my portable audio setup, a Silver Widow balanced TRRS to RSA (Kobiconn) interconnect from Toxic audio.
  
 I have now reached portable audio nirvana..... For now!


----------



## muzic4life

Grado E Series...


----------



## rudi0504

muzic4life said:


> Grado E Series...




Congrats Yono For Your New Grado E Series


----------



## indieman




----------



## yacobx

indieman said:


>


 
 Are those comply tips?


----------



## flymetothemoon

Here're the old rigs to which now sitting in storage boxes...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Yono For Your New Grado E Series


 



 Which one of the three do you like best?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


> Grado E Series...


 



 Nice, Yono.   Which one is best to your ears?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I am loving this balanced set-up.  Xperia Z3c >> USB Audio Line-Out >> CL Theorem 720 >> balanced out to DT1350 (with Canare cables)


----------



## muzic4life

Nice, Yono.   Which one is best to your ears?


[/quote]

Bryan...at the moment my favorite would be msproe (vocal/jazz/slower song) & ms2e (best for rock and instrumental song / but also nice for vocal jazz). 

RS1e is also good. Very similar to msproe. The mids a bit more forward just a slight. I feel also a slightly less treble then msproe. U must know..both rs1e and msproe are now a different kind of grado. They are warm and no more peaky treble. So when i say rs1e less treble..means a bit to warm for my taste. But sometimes vocal is more intimate. Feels like thicker. A slightly more bodied than msproe. 

@Rudi - Thanks my King


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


> Nice, Yono.   Which one is best to your ears?


 
 Bryan...at the moment my favorite would be msproe (vocal/jazz/slower song) & ms2e (best for rock and instrumental song / but also nice for vocal jazz).

 RS1e is also good. Very similar to msproe. The mids a bit more forward just a slight. I feel also a slightly less treble then msproe. U must know..both rs1e and msproe are now a different kind of grado. They are warm and no more peaky treble. So when i say rs1e less treble..means a bit to warm for my taste. But sometimes vocal is more intimate. Feels like thicker. A slightly more bodied than msproe.

 @Rudi - Thanks my King 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]




 Yono, given my preference for the 800 and the T1, do you think I will like the "MS Pro e" ? 

 Thanks for the detailed answer.


----------



## muzic4life

@Bryan - i think would be easier for u liking ms2 than the other two (judging from its highs) Dont worry to much of loosing details. Ms2e VERY GOOD at detailing. Very open sounding too. And for Rock..i think u could probably prefer it more than hd800/t1. 

The msproe is a very nice one. But..u must get use to it with the new signature. T1 is definitely sharper. Hd800 is more closer to it. But they are diff. Msproe more focusing on the mids. Much lesser staging. Would be easier for u of getting use to IF u like a grado signature. I feel ODD for the 1st time. Felt like having a lesser clarity (incl. The mids) from the previous mspro i series. Bjt soon i realised the detail is actually there. Clarity also still good. And the mids is really something. Melower/thicker/lusher..and sweeter ofcoz. Lol!


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Yono For Your New Grado E Series




Bro Rudi. I worried that hugo will not match good with my Grado. I'll be damn if so once they arrived  

I feel like kobo395 or hm901 could be more proper..

@Bryan. Just get grado and let me know Bry. that could be a much help. Hahaha..


----------



## indieman

yacobx said:


> Are those comply tips?


 
 No, they are either stock foam tips or a gift from penonaudio store. They came with the iem either way


----------



## Nek8888

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indieman

Nice pic. Is that a c5 amp?


----------



## Memorexx168

Yeey so my hprc case finally came today  
Now I can take my stuff (HD700 ifi iDSD) everywhere


----------



## Nek8888

indieman said:


> Nice pic. Is that a c5 amp?




Thanks! 

Yes, it is a Cayin C5. Just arrived and really liking this amp very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indieman

Gotta be one of the best looking amps out there


----------



## raybone0566

iBasso DX-50,Breeze Audio E-11 Class A, Shure SE-215


----------



## TinTin82

Cowon X9, Audio Technica ATH-M50.


----------



## romeyp

sp3llv3xit said:


> I am loving this balanced set-up.  Xperia Z3c >> USB Audio Line-Out >> CL Theorem 720 >> balanced out to DT1350 (with Canare cables)


 
 What are those headphones?


----------



## Paul Graham

Look like some modified DT1350's to me.


----------



## Retrias

He already said its a DT1350 

pls read


----------



## Paul Graham

Anyway....

Today's rig - 

Rockbox'd iPod Vid 5.5g
Silver Leopard LOD
Graham Slee Voyager
Beyerdynamic Hybrids ( Check my prof )
Mogami Quad


----------



## rudi0504

My Bakoon HDA 5520 + IBasso HDP R10 / Ak 100 Gold japan Edition > LCD X 
Use Double Helix Cable TOTL ICs 
Chaperone 3 black colorbAnd Chaperone 4 as prototype copper color


----------



## arnevf

DX90 / RE-400
http://nsae01.casimages.net/img/2014/10/16/141016074529591206.jpg






http://nsae01.casimages.net/img/2014/10/16/141016074529591206.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnevf

DX90 / RE-400
http://nsae01.casimages.net/img/2014/10/16/141016074529591206.jpg





http://nsae01.casimages.net/img/2014/10/16/141016074529591206.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Graham

arnevf....
  
 Here ya go - 
  

  

  
 Ya need 10 posts at least to be able to post pics


----------



## JoeDoe

I don't know if it's nostalgia or gear acquisition syndrome, but I pulled the trigger on an iPod 5.5 earlier this week since they aren't in production anymore. This one looks like it's almost new and the Wolfson DAC sounds great.


----------



## yacobx

joedoe said:


> I don't know if it's nostalgia or gear acquisition syndrome, but I pulled the trigger on an iPod 5.5 earlier this week since they aren't in production anymore. This one looks like it's almost new and the Wolfson DAC sounds great.


 
  which LOD is that?


----------



## JoeDoe

That is ibassos copper LOD


----------



## romeyp

retrias said:


> He already said its a DT1350
> 
> pls read


 
 #1 I did not ask you what they were. I asked him.
 #2 Yes they appear to be DT1350, but not a normal pair that you can purchase.
 #3 Try practicing not being rude.
 #4 Have a nice day!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

romeyp said:


> #1 I did not ask you what they were. I asked him.


 
  
 If Person A asks Person B a question and anyone from C - Z knows the answer, they're going to answer. This is what a forum is for. Many people add a description to their photos posted in this thread. Try taking a second or two and read them. Maybe you'll answer your own questions.


----------



## fiascogarcia

joedoe said:


> I don't know if it's nostalgia or gear acquisition syndrome, but I pulled the trigger on an iPod 5.5 earlier this week since they aren't in production anymore. This one looks like it's almost new and the Wolfson DAC sounds great.


 
 Just bought an iMod myself!  Always kind of shocks me when I pull out the 5.5 and hear that beautiful lush full sound!!  Same thing, wanted to get another before they go extinct!


----------



## romeyp

j.pocalypse said:


> If Person A asks Person B a question and anyone from C - Z knows the answer, they're going to answer. This is what a forum is for. Many people add a description to their photos posted in this thread. Try taking a second or two and read them. Maybe you'll answer your own questions.


 

@J.Pocalypse
  
 You are correct in your statement. If you look at @Paul Graham reply to my question you will see that he kindly answered my question for which I gave him Rep points. He also did it without the snarky "Pls read" line.
 The headphones in the picture look like that have been greatly modified to appear Steampunk. My hope was that the original poster would shear more information about them.
 Therefore even though I "Did Read" maybe my question should have been more along the lines of "Are they custom, or did you mod them yourself?"
 Don't let my low post count fool you. I've been a member, and reading this forum for years. I make it a point to read before posting a comment.
 But either way thank you for your input.
 Have a nice day.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Some side by side listening...


----------



## muzic4life

Some side by side listening...
[/quote]

hiJeff..nice gears!
what do you think about RS1e? Mind if u share your thoughts with me? Do you find it "different"as well like i do to the previous rs1i? 

Thanks.
yon.


----------



## DMinor

> Originally Posted by *fiascogarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> joedoe said:
> ...


 
  
 If you like the 5.5 stock, you guys should listen to a capless diymod or imod to a capless amp. You will be surprised by that transparent sounding. 
  
 Now please also do yourself favor. Throw in a 2000mAh battery and 1TB msata drive.


----------



## miceblue




----------



## WickedChicken

Finally got my Rockets


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Green ciem 
Green Album
And soon enough green cable ( my cables are greening  )

My rig to revise for my O level English exams 



*sorry for the poor pic quality my DSLR isn't with me now*


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Please what CIEM is that exactly, looks awesome.


----------



## miceblue




----------



## lookingforIEMs

h1f1add1cted said:


> Please what CIEM is that exactly, looks awesome.




A reshell of a ciem called the Tritus. Sadly it never made it into production. 






miceblue said:


>





Hmm this or P51 mustang or E12A


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Thanks,
  
 Btw. This is the Oppo HA-2, really nice dac/amp


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

muzic4life said:


> Some side by side listening...


 
 hiJeff..nice gears!
 what do you think about RS1e? Mind if u share your thoughts with me? Do you find it "different"as well like i do to the previous rs1i?

 Thanks.
 yon.[/quote]

  
 I'm starting to think the RS1e is a very special headphone at the price.  To be fair, 99% of my previous experience is with the "buttoned" RS1, but tonally I'm hard pressed to think one cannot enjoy these with rock or your more progressive jazz tracks.  My only other current Grado is my HF-2, and it has a more "distant" sound, and its less comfortable due to being heavier and having a narrower headband.  And portable lovers should love how it comes packed with 2m cable, and an extension cable for more traditional home listening.
  
 My only gripe it that there seems to be a mid-bass drop off, and somewhere in that range seems to be less lively.  As a former tuba player, I always like when that instrument gets its 15 seconds in the sun.  And in Fleetwood Mac "Tusk", and Paul Simon's "The Boy in the Bubble", that instrument suffers a bit.  My HF-2 doesn't have that same issue...
  
 I already miss them, as they are a TTVJ loaner.  But sadly my HF-2s might have to go to fund a pair of these....


----------



## lookingforIEMs

h1f1add1cted said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Btw. This is the Oppo HA-2, really nice dac/amp




Ik hahaha... just planning my new audio purchase... seems like a good dac/amp but I'm guessing it's very ex?


----------



## muzic4life

buttuglyjeff said:


> My only gripe it that _*there seems to be a mid-bass drop off*_, and somewhere in that range seems to be less lively.


 
  
 Thanks Jeff...this could be the right answer of my curiosity so far...which i feel the same way as you do "less lively". 
 They are a lovely phones, thou i need to get use it 1st with these new 50mm drivers before i can enjoy it more.


----------



## miceblue

lookingforiems said:


> h1f1add1cted said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,
> ...



The price hasn't been finalised yet. The OPPO representative here on Head-Fi said it's going to be priced above $100, but below $500. XD


----------



## Retrias

Thats a really nice price range though if they really went below 500 ,I hope the Pm3 follows the samekind of pricing?


----------



## TheoS53

X5+E12, m40x for home, FXZ200 for on the go


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

My first Sony love, in what has to be a decade....
  
 iPod Touch 4th gen -> HiFi-M8 -> MDR-Z7


----------



## Onix

A Memorex refurb, just five dollars. It's very strange how clear it sounds playing U2's Rattle and Hum on the Sony XBA-2. They are the only cans I have now (I am just divorced and my wife got half of the planet and half of my soul), but they get along really nice.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

buttuglyjeff said:


> My first Sony love, in what has to be a decade....
> 
> iPod Touch 4th gen -> HiFi-M8 -> MDR-Z7


 
  
 Wow you got the Z7! Here in Germany still not available...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 - Custom ofc cable - Fiio e18 - KZ ANV


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 - Custom ofc cable - Fiio e18 - KZ ANV


 

 What do you think of the sound of Nova 1, say with Altone200. Is it a brightish sounding DAP?

 Tell me more......


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

h1f1add1cted said:


> Wow you got the Z7! Here in Germany still not available...


 
  
 They're starting to trickle out to the world.  I was just lucky enough to get overnight shipping from Amazon as a "sorry for your order being late".....


----------



## EarArtworks

Another Sony Lover, same setup 
Ipod touch + M8 LX + CCK Mod + EX1000 JP Version


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Really nice! What exactly did you with your CCK Mod with this USB type B plug?


----------



## indieman

Found a hard case to store my portable rig  Hopefully my new nx1 fits in it too


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quite a robust piece of equipment there.


----------



## indieman

Yes lol. It was on the clearance rack at a local electronics store hehe


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

earartworks said:


> Another Sony Lover, same setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm digging that CCK mod to go to USB B.  What player are you using for hi-res?


----------



## rudi0504

I have bought new Double Helix Cable for my AK 240 : TRRS balance to RSA / Kobicon Balance

Source : AK 240 
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet Balance amp 
Iem : Westone UM 50 Pro 
Cable : DHC TRRS to RSA balance silver litz cable


----------



## rudi0504

My Full Balance Portable set up with Double Helix Cable :

Source : AK 240
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet Balance Amp 
CIEM : JH Roxanne Carbon Fiber 
Cable : 
TRRS to RSA : from AK 240 to line in Duet 
Short Adapter Female TRRS to RSA Male : from JH Roxanne balance male TRRS to Duet Hp Out 






World first shortest adapter as prototype from DHC sound is amazing 




Comparison between short adapter and prototype shortest DHC adapter :


----------



## rudi0504

The cleanest balance portable set up use short adapter from Double Helix Cable 

Source : AK 240
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet balance amp 
CIEM : JH Roxanne Carbon Fiber
Cable :
Duet line in : DHC short adapter TRRS to RSA female > Cypher Labs RSA to RSA 
Duet HO : DHC super short TRRS to RSA prototype > TRRS balance cable JH Roxanne 

Sound Quality : incredible for clean full balance set up for on the go


----------



## VeXun

Match made in heaven this phone and DAC
2014 moto x, FiiO e7k, Yamaha EPH100, tdk ba-200 iems, bluebuds X for on the go bluetooth iems. I Use USB otg flash drive.


----------



## EarArtworks

h1f1add1cted said:


> Really nice! What exactly did you with your CCK Mod with this USB type B plug?




Thank you. Yes its USB type B plug.
I Tear the CCK then reterminate the female USB A with Male USB B.

Here some pics from mod process:









Apply some epoxy before finishing with sand paper and heatshrink :




Not finish yet, but will finishing it soon for aesthetic 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm digging that CCK mod to go to USB B.  What player are you using for hi-res?



I install Golden Ear and Flac Player Pro. Using Golden Ear frequently because its friendly UI


----------



## yugas




----------



## qafro

Samsung S4 phone > UD120 DAC > Epiphany Acoustics EHP-02 > DT770 250 ohms.


----------



## kimvictor




----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> What do you think of the sound of Nova 1, say with Altone200. Is it a brightish sounding DAP?
> 
> 
> Tell me more......


It's a decent little player with several preset eq settings. It doesn't play m4a format so just because of this reason I prefer the clip zip. 

It does have better sq than my clip zip, and the battery life is very good, it plays all day long on a single charge. The FM tuner is phenomenal.

As far as bright sounding, the preset eq settings will allow it to play any and every phone you have, and it has decent power to drive stuff.


----------



## marko93101

Are they the Sony SBH-80 in the top right of the picture? How are they?
  
 Quote:


kimvictor said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CJs06

It's a nice combination and I enjoy it.


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks like a very nice rig. 
 Both aesthetically and obviously it sounds awesome too!


----------



## kimvictor

marko93101 said:


> Are they the Sony SBH-80 in the top right of the picture? How are they?


 
 Superb. I prefer them over wired sub $100 IEMs. Warm and punchy bass, smooth mids, extended treble, decent clarity, and wide sound stage. Love them. In fact, of all the IEMs in the picture, SBH80 is used the most.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Harmony 8 Pro & Hifiman HM901


----------



## marko93101

kimvictor said:


> Superb. I prefer them over wired sub $100 IEMs. Warm and punchy bass, smooth mids, extended treble, decent clarity, and wide sound stage. Love them. In fact, of all the IEMs in the picture, SBH80 is used the most.




Thanks I was thinking of picking a pair up for the gym! What do you most commonly pair them with?


----------



## kimvictor

marko93101 said:


> Thanks I was thinking of picking a pair up for the gym! What do you most commonly pair them with?


 
 I usually pair them with LG G3. I also use them for gym, and they work perfectly.


----------



## EarArtworks

Finally my ultimate dynamic driver setup


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Chill Time


----------



## Arty McGhee

audiobreeder said:


> Chill Time


 

 sweet


----------



## Onix

Not so posh, but it works.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Onix

snapple10 said:


>


 
   
And those cans are....?


----------



## Hisoundfi

snapple10 said:


>


They look like ATH-M50 in white


----------



## JoeDoe

Signature DJs from Ultrasone yes?


----------



## snapple10

^ yes 
 Signature DJ


----------



## indieman




----------



## lookingforIEMs

snapple10 said:


> ^ yes
> Signature DJ





Woah there. Aren't the DJs overkill for your ipod


----------



## H20Fidelity

Sony NWZ-Z1050 I rigged up to run on external power and Fidue A83. (Sony wouldn't replace the battery)


----------



## lin0003

Roxannes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Sounds damn amazing, when I tried them previously I don't remember them sounding nearly this good. Must stop myself from buying this loan unit lol.


----------



## yacobx

indieman said:


>





> Thats a great looking rig! hows the synergy of the rig? I had to build a another rig this is the exact set up I would do.


----------



## indieman

yacobx said:


> Thats a great looking rig! hows the synergy of the rig? I had to build a another rig this is the exact set up I would do.



IMO the havis and clip zip are already a good pair. Adding the nx1 really opens them up though. Not near as congested sounding, much clearer. The havis are like the hd598 of the iems Imo lol. Very good synergy between these three (havis, clip zip, nx1) for a very good price (~$140 all together).


----------



## Paul Graham

iPod Touch 1st Gen
 Teac HA-P50
 V-Moda V80


----------



## cattlethief

IFI stack with Oneplus one and ATH-ESW9
  
 Stoner Acoustics ud100 and T-Peos h-100 and Oneplus one.
  
  
 just need some decent interconnects.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Anyone here use a 3rd gen iPod Shuffle as your daily driver, or maybe even an often used backup? What headphones/iems/buds are you using with it? I have one and am considering bringing it back out of retirement.


----------



## DMinor

redcarmoose said:


> Ya. But did you read the fine print, if they run away within a year, you get another free!


 
  
 Does the $6000 cover Paypal fee?


----------



## flymetothemoon

We probably should not tease on this as they all are human beings.


----------



## DMinor

flymetothemoon said:


> We probably should not tease on this as they all are human beings.


 
  
 You don't think that ad was for a laugh. I wonder that was taken from Jay Leno's show.
  
BTW, please tell me how to convert the Chinese$200,000 to USD6,000.


----------



## hqssui

My portable rig, Cowon C2 + Topping NX1 + Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## yacobx

indieman said:


>





> When using the Havi's with the nx1, do you notice any hiss?


----------



## Paul Graham

iPod Classic 6th Gen
 FAW Digital LOD
 Teac HA-P50
 Beyerdynamic Tesla T70p
  
 Im finding these headphones with this amp is a very very sweet combo!


----------



## indieman

flymetothemoon said:


> We probably should not tease on this as they all are human beings.



+1. It's very sad. Human trafficking is no joke.



yacobx said:


> When using the Havi's with the nx1, do you notice any hiss?




Not at all 
(I have clip zip at full volume, nx1 on low gain and 1/3ish volume I think?)


----------



## Turrican2

Spoiled for choice, over 1tb of tunes, wirelessly.


----------



## JoeDoe

Wow!


----------



## marko93101

How do you feel about the M80s through an amp?
  
  
 Quote:


paul graham said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

turrican2 said:


> Spoiled for choice, over 1tb of tunes, wirelessly.


 
  
 Great rig, get my mirco iDSD next week, can't wait.
  
 But regarding to your WiFi hard drive solution, do you need a special app to access, or can this soltion provide simple network shares lika CIFS or Samba thall devices can access the musci files?


----------



## Turrican2

h1f1add1cted said:


> Great rig, get my mirco iDSD next week, can't wait.
> 
> But regarding to your WiFi hard drive solution, do you need a special app to access, or can this soltion provide simple network shares lika CIFS or Samba thall devices can access the musci files?


 

 No special app. Any app which supports popular network protocols works. On apple devices I use NPlayer (for audio and video)  I use it with USBAPP on my android phone too, works really well. Also use it with my ipad and my kids ipads (to stream movies in the car - separate movies to each device if they want.  Really great buy at £29 for the ravpower device. It usually sits in my bag so you don't even see it.  Love the iDSD, especially with the Sony MH1, really amazing synergy.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes I use currently my nano iDSD with UAPP too, cool thanks for the information!


----------



## Paul Graham

marko93101 said:


>


 

 The V-80's are great amped or unamped.
 I find the amp just helps the highs feel crisper and not as veiled.


----------



## marko93101

paul graham said:


> The V-80's are great amped or unamped.
> I find the amp just helps the highs feel crisper and not as veiled.




I have them myself, I find them to be brilliant for Rao/HipHop and the likes, but think they're lacking for other genres. That teac looks like and interesting peice of kit.!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

New Studying rig. (Yes portable cos I can bring them to Starbucks to study hahaha )


----------



## flymetothemoon

lookingforiems said:


> New Studying rig. (Yes portable cos I can bring them to Starbucks to study hahaha )


 

 Starbucks replacing library LOL?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

lookingforiems said:


> New Studying rig. (Yes portable cos I can bring them to Starbucks to study hahaha )


 
  
 Plus, you get to introduce everyone that sits near you to some new music......lol


----------



## lookingforIEMs

flymetothemoon said:


> Starbucks replacing library LOL?





Lololol they're open... and I do listen at a level that one near me could hear them.





buttuglyjeff said:


> Plus, you get to introduce everyone that sits near you to some new music......lol





YEA MAN das how we roll! Thinking of poisoning my friend with them. We're supposed to meet up to study but I think she's gonna love the grados more haha


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Weekend listening...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Fun stack:
  

  

  
  
 Sandisk Sansa Clip+ with Rockbox
 iFi-audio nano iCAN
 modded Beyerdynamic DT 770


----------



## Alan Ho

AK240 > Brimar Audio Monarch SGA Supreme Reference > Fit Ear 335dw
  
  


 AK240 > DHC Symbiote SP V2 Pure OCC Silver > Noble K10 Wizard


----------



## yacobx

alan ho said:


> AK240 > Brimar Audio Monarch SGA Supreme Reference > Fit Ear 335dw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow....


----------



## raybone0566

alan ho said:


> AK240 > Brimar Audio Monarch SGA Supreme Reference > Fit Ear 335dw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## DR650SE

alan ho said:


> AK240 > Brimar Audio Monarch SGA Supreme Reference > Fit Ear 335dw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that cable. Definately an awesome rig! 

-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## DR650SE

Tonight's listening... Decided to go a bit old school on this one. Second Generation iPod, 20GB. Circa July, 2002. Paired with Westone W40 IEMs. 







-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## Mimouille

My precious (MH335DW)


----------



## Onix

I hate you guys who have money to buy all this great stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just kidding, I love to see people using their hard earned money in something nice for a change. That's why I love this hobbie. And I love the amazing pictures. Thank you all.


----------



## floydfan33

turrican2 said:


> No special app. Any app which supports popular network protocols works. On apple devices I use NPlayer (for audio and video)  I use it with USBAPP on my android phone too, works really well. Also use it with my ipad and my kids ipads (to stream movies in the car - separate movies to each device if they want.  Really great buy at £29 for the ravpower device. It usually sits in my bag so you don't even see it.  Love the iDSD, especially with the Sony MH1, really amazing synergy.


 
 Thanks a lot! I'm now $200 lighter as I just ordered the 2TB!


----------



## Mimouille

onix said:


> I hate you guys who have money to buy all this great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the positive message! Hard earned money indeed...plus for each iem / dap / amp I get, my wife gets a pair of shoes....


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> Tonight's listening... Decided to go a bit old school on this one. Second Generation iPod, 20GB. Circa July, 2002. Paired with Westone W40 IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This ebay seller is selling one for only 4 grands. I am sure you can do it for half of that. 
  
 Really nice-looking well designed gadget, 12 years later you still don't have many if any which can outdo it in that department.


----------



## Onix

mimouille said:


> Thanks for the positive message! Hard earned money indeed...plus for each iem / dap / amp I get, my wife gets a pair of shoes....


 

 Ouch! I am so happy I am divorced now. Poor, but divorced.


----------



## yugopotamia

mimouille said:


> Thanks for the positive message! Hard earned money indeed...plus for each iem / dap / amp I get, my wife gets a pair of shoes....


 

 ouch, money output times two


----------



## flymetothemoon

dr650se said:


> I love that cable. Definately an awesome rig!
> 
> -Sent from my Galaxy S4-


 
 Nice pics


----------



## heyysanadiyom

thanks for the picture ,  it looks amazing and expensive ,   one day I will buy like thoose toys , one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote: 





mimouille said:


> My precious (MH335DW)


----------



## flymetothemoon

heyysanadiyom said:


>


 

 nothing's come cheap in this hobby!


----------



## blackwolf1006

alan ho said:


> AK240 > Brimar Audio Monarch SGA Supreme Reference > Fit Ear 335dw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Its rear that I use the word sexy to describe something without lady parts.. This is one of those rare moments... That k10 is SEXY..


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> My precious (MH335DW)




Congrats Michael For Your New Fit Ear MH 335 DW 

How would you to compare to Your Spiral SE 5 ?


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> Weekend listening...




Looks cool Jeff your Lawton headphone 
Is that mod TH 900 ?


----------



## rudi0504

alan ho said:


> AK240 > Brimar Audio Monarch SGA Supreme Reference > Fit Ear 335dw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please Share Your impression between This 2 Top Tiers CiEMs 

Think you and looks Cool Your Red K 10


----------



## rudi0504

Out The Box JVC FX 850 Wooden IEM


----------



## Paul Graham

Rudi they look really special!
 I bet they sound special too?!


----------



## LFC_SL

i honestly preferred chord & major over the JVC woodies. Though definitely get why some would like the signature

(disclaimer: based shop demo in e-earphone when on holiday only)


----------



## rudi0504

paul graham said:


> Rudi they look really special!
> I bet they sound special too?!




Thank you Paul 

I heard my friend JVC FX 850 
Sq so analog , it has very sweet and intimate mid , high is not sparkle , bass is a little bit bloomy in mid bass region , pair with AK 100 gold

JVC FX 850 need to pair with bright and Fast sounding Amps like Witt Mass Ko Bo 395 and Wagnus Epsilon S , than you will like it more 
Remain me on my Vynil time , high is more open , mid more clear but the sweetness and intimate still there , bass no more bloomy in mid bass 
It his really something special , that's why as my friend flying to Osaka last week , I need his help to buy JVC FX 850


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> i honestly preferred chord & major over the JVC woodies. Though definitely get why some would like the signature
> 
> (disclaimer: based shop demo in e-earphone when on holiday only)




I am agree With You LFC _SL
JVC FX 850 need bright and fast sounding DAC / Amp like Hugo and Theorem 
Than it shine the sound quality to their max 
Sound quality so analog and organic , for owner Altman Tera will like JVC fx 850 very much 
But I am not sure pair direct with Altman Tera , because analog / organic + analog / organic = ?
Please share the Altman Tera owner


----------



## Makiah S

My hm901 LineOut to the PB2 My "Stationary" Portable rig
  

  
 My walk About rig, with the Allesandro MS1i [Walnut Cups] Running from the Classic Card in the HM901. Don't sound to shabby either


----------



## sumit3175

Ihifi960
Porta tube 
dt770 pro 250 ohm


----------



## Retrias

rudi0504 said:


> Out The Box JVC FX 850 Wooden IEM



nice choice rudi , I tried that IEM in singapore and I like it alot , thinking of buying it as well


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Looks cool Jeff your Lawton headphone
> Is that mod TH 900 ?


 
  
 Thanks Rudi.  Its actually a TH600 (or was).  I don't know if I'd have the courage to rip off those beautiful cherry cups on the TH900.  But it fixed my minor issues, more controlled bass and more accurate treble.  The only problem is I can't look at them while they're on my head.....


----------



## IronLung




----------



## flymetothemoon

ironlung said:


>


 

 Nice pic


----------



## indieman

+1


----------



## LouisLoh

ironlung said:


>


 

 What CIEMs are those. They look gorgeous!


----------



## Mimouille

@Alan Ho, does the Brimar affect the sound? In what way?

Wow I just checked the price of that cable and pooped in my pants.

@ Rudi, thanks, I love the fit and build quality. I am not sure about the RWAK240 pairing though..what was a good unamped source for your 335 before the mod? Compared to the SE5, all I can say so far is that the SE5 is much more neutral.


----------



## Alan Ho

mimouille said:


> @Alan Ho, does the Brimar affect the sound? In what way?
> 
> Wow I just checked the price of that cable and pooped in my pants.
> 
> @ Rudi, thanks, I love the fit and build quality. I am not sure about the RWAK240 pairing though..what was a good unamped source for your 335 before the mod? Compared to the SE5, all I can say so far is that the SE5 is much more neutral.


 

 Mimouille,
  
 I ran the cable balanced. This cable for me didn't improve much on the bass but the charity and treble extended quite a bit. It made the 335 a bit more neutral/smoother for me.
  
 I honestly think any good braided silver OCC cable will do a decent job. I bought the Brimar because I already have the Helix SP V2. I suggest you give that one a try because I think that one is a much better value.


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks for the advice, I like Peter's work and might indeed try DHC.


----------



## Alan Ho

mimouille said:


> Thanks for the advice, I like Peter's work and might indeed try DHC.


 

 I suggest you go with any 4 braided cables. I got the 8 wire one but I think it was an overkill.


----------



## IronLung

louisloh said:


> What CIEMs are those. They look gorgeous!


 

 It's Unique Melody Mentor with ****ty cable


----------



## rudi0504

I would like to share my wooden iem JVC HA FX - 850 witb Duet Balance Amp 

Source : AK 240 Amp : Cypher Labs Duet 

IEM : JVC HA FX - 850 

Cable : Duet line In : AK 240 Balance TRRS Adapter / RSA female from DHC > RSA male to RSA male from Tralucent UBER 

Sound Quality : 

High : sparkle with rich in detail 

Mid : is very clear has a bit sibilance on Chinese Songs 

Bass : very good bass impact .Duet can improve Bloomy bass from JVC HA FX 850 to very tight and detail bass.

Separation : very good music separation. 

Soundstage : 
very wide and has good depth 

Overall : 
Sound Qulaity is very good in term of clarity .if in Chinese Songs without a bit sibilance .Duet in balance woild be perfect for JVC HA FX 850.IMO





The way to connect between ak 240 balance TRRS to Duet RSA balance : use Short adapter from DHC + any RSA to RSS male balance or use DHC Silver litz Trrs to RSA male


----------



## zachchen1996

*VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12v (MUSES02) -> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus -> Wagnus ALPHA VALVOLA -> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus -> Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S -> Custom made DHC direct connection / solder free 6.3mm-3.5mm adapter -> Wagnus PAD EVOLUZIONE -> WireWorld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM Cable -> Hidition NT-6 Pro*
  
*(Cables re-terminated by Peter of DHC)*
  
 This is a _*GOD LEVEL *_portable rig, it is simply unreal...might be one of the worlds absolute best portable rigs yet...


----------



## eaglex3

Anyone know of a amp/dac I Can pair my DX90 with? 
  
 Something with a bit of a sparkle to suit my 1964 V8s.


----------



## rudi0504

^^^ Hi Zach
I am agree with your opinion , that's your set up is one of the best portable set up in the world 



Please at in between HUGO , than would be the best set up in the world for portable / transportable set up and use DHC COAXIAL cable between your Go Dap dd 1 LE to Hugo .


----------



## rudi0504

eaglex3 said:


> Anyone know of a amp/dac I Can pair my DX90 with?
> 
> Something with a bit of a sparkle to suit my 1964 V8s.




chord Hugo 

DX 90 > coaxisl out > chord HUGO > coaxial in > HO


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ budget buster


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ budget buster




Lol Jeff 
Maybe micro iDSD


----------



## MoWe

Fiio E07K strapped to Nexus4 16GB running CM11. Sound is coming out of V-Moda M100.


----------



## Paul Graham

rudi0504 said:


> chord Hugo
> 
> DX 90 > coaxisl out > chord HUGO > coaxial in > HO


 

 iBasso DX90 > DB2 > PB2.
  
 I know the DB2 DAC trumps the DX50, Im sure Ive heard its the same for the DX90.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Aune M1, Unique Melody Merlin (universal), Heir Audio 4Ai. 
 Aune + Merlins = perfecy synergy. Craziest IEMs, favourites in my audio life.


----------



## Makiah S

paul graham said:


> iBasso DX90 > DB2 > PB2.
> 
> I know the DB2 DAC trumps the DX50, Im sure Ive heard its the same for the DX90.


 
 all I can say is I heard the old DB1 and PB1 stack balanced out and it was pretty stellar! Better than the oDac I had at the time, so I'm sure the DB2 is even better!


----------



## indieman

berkovajazz said:


> Aune M1, Unique Melody Merlin (universal), Heir Audio 4Ai.
> 
> Aune + Merlins = perfecy synergy. Craziest IEMs, favourites in my audio life.




You just use the same cable and switch out the earpieces? That's awesome


----------



## Makiah S

indieman said:


> You just use the same cable and switch out the earpieces? That's awesome


 
 Modular Cables are pretty cool huh


----------



## Paul Graham

Sorry about the laim'o photos lol....
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 iPod Classic 6th gen
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD
 Teac HA-P50
 Toxic Cables White Widow Single ended to Balanced adaptor
 Toxic Cables White Widow Balanced IE8 Re Cable
 Sennheiser IE8 
 X-Trillion Memory Foam Tips
  
 Listening to Jazz and Classical on this rig has been very enjoyable and almost on par with the CLAS.


----------



## blackwolf1006

paul graham said:


> Sorry about the laim'o photos lol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 very nice..


----------



## Paul Graham

Thank you 
 I'll get better photos of this rig soon.


----------



## blackwolf1006

rudi0504 said:


> I would like to share my wooden iem JVC HA FX - 850 witb Duet Balance Amp
> 
> Source : AK 240 Amp : Cypher Labs Duet
> 
> ...


 

 That poor AK240.. Looks like it got a few hits. Almost in tears right now.


----------



## Wyd4

blackwolf1006 said:


> That poor AK240.. Looks like it got a few hits. Almost in tears right now.


 
  
 There there, its k.
  
 Rudi looks after his gear, wraps them all up in blankets, if there are marks on it, its just because it is so loved and used.


----------



## Schokolade bar

Newer somewhat portable setup, as in carrying my laptop DAC and amp around the house, haha.
 The F111's perform exceptionally well out of the RX on low gain, albeit some noise floor problems. Never thought I'd say this but I generally prefer the F111 over the Parterre for listening at home, they are a tremendous IEM!


----------



## DMinor

I need better sound. This thing is hurting my shooting percentage.


----------



## flymetothemoon

dminor said:


> I need better sound. This thing is hurting my shooting percentage.


 
 Keep the ball...get rid of the rigs LOL


----------



## DMinor

flymetothemoon said:


> Keep the ball...get rid of the rigs LOL


 
  
 Thinking about Hugo, but I am afraid the earbuds don't have good synergy with it. Perhaps AK240 is a better choice. Hard decision. Damn it, so many choices I am lost.


----------



## flymetothemoon

dminor said:


> Thinking about Hugo, but I am afraid the earbuds don't have good synergy with it. Perhaps AK240 is a better choice. Hard decision. Damn it, so many choices I am lost.


 
 If you want to get a clean and compact set up you'd go for the 240. 
  
 If you don't mind to have all the wiring and stack then go for Hugo.
  
 For me, my last long trip back to Toronto I took the Tera Player/Tralucent Ref.1/Tralucent Silver cable for its compactness.
  
 During work days, I have my 240 + Ref.1 + Tralucent as I don't need mobility (the Wagnus Epsilon S will slot in between after tomorrow upon its arrival).
  
 I bet you may end up with Hugo AND 240 LOL


----------



## zachchen1996

dminor said:


> Thinking about Hugo, but I am afraid the earbuds don't have good synergy with it. Perhaps AK240 is a better choice. Hard decision. Damn it, so many choices I am lost.


 
  
 If you want sq worth the price I would avoid the hugo, definitely overpriced for the sq you get imo.
 You better be F ing kidding me about the earbuds lol...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

zachchen1996 said:


> If you want sq worth the price I would avoid the hugo, definitely overpriced for the sq you get imo.


 
  
 ...especially for those ear buds


----------



## Berkovajazz

indieman said:


> You just use the same cable and switch out the earpieces? That's awesome


 
 Nope, other cables are not on photo


----------



## Hisoundfi

Simple, affordable, sounds great


----------



## onlychild

My new setup -- RWAK240 and Carbon Fiber Roxannes (Balanced)


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> Simple, affordable, sounds great


 
 Gotta get me some im50/70. So sexy


----------



## Makiah S

onlychild said:


> My new setup


 
 AK 240 n what iem


----------



## onlychild

Carbon Fiber Roxannes


----------



## cripple1

onlychild said:


> Carbon Fiber Roxannes


 
 Can I hass da precious?

 Seriously though, those are some great sounding CIEMs


----------



## onlychild

They pair well with the RWAK240/ak240 running balanced


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

[quote name="Arty McGhee"
sweet
[/quote]

Nice


----------



## Arty McGhee

audiobreeder said:


> [quote name="Arty McGhee"
> sweet


 
 Nice[/quote]

 oh yeah


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

Main Gear
Shure SE535 (I normally use the comply foam P-Series, but it I need to get more)
Sony PHA-1
Apple iPod 7th generation 160GB

Cables and Connectors
Custom 30pin to USB (I made it myself as the one that comes with the PHA-1 is too long for my liking)
Short 30pin to USB (use to charge the iPod on the go)
Fiio L9
1/8" to 1/8" shot jack cable
1/8" to 1/4" gold plated connector

Miscellaneous
Ear buds (I can't get myself to insert anything up my ear without cleaning the screw* out of it) 
Cleaning micro-fibre cloth
Tiny screw driver (you never know when you will need to use one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Sailers hoek to the case (so i can strap it to my pants at home and walk around)
Lowepro Rezo 60 case

  
 I still want to find a tiny micro usb cable to charge the sony, but everywhere i go there is always someone with a micro usb cable, so its not that bad for now....


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sony smart headset pro ($30 on eBay) - Fiio e6 ($25 on eBay) - KZ GR IEM ($8 on Aliexpress) - Gray/red wide bore tips ($1.50 on Lunashops) 

It hooks up to almost any bluetooth smart device. I can clip it to a shirt or pocket securely. It reads email and texts, has eq adjustments, volume control, and I can play, pause, and skip tracks all without pulling my phone out of my pocket. 

A wireless setup that does all of this for under $70

Budget fi over and out


----------



## maricius

iPod Video 5.5g -> (newly bought but secondhand) HeadAmp Pico Slim -> Final Audio Design Heaven VI
  
 Lovely synergy. I probably wouldn't have bought the DX90 if I heard this first. That being said, the DX90 wins in overall technicalities but the tonality of this pairing is very close to my perfect, closer than Heaven VI plus DX90. The technicalities of this pairing is no slouch thanks to the Pico.


----------



## h1f1add1cted




----------



## flymetothemoon

hisoundfi said:


> Sony smart headset pro ($30 on eBay) - Fiio e6 ($25 on eBay) - KZ GR IEM ($8 on Aliexpress) - Gray/red wide bore tips ($1.50 on Lunashops)
> 
> It hooks up to almost any bluetooth smart device. I can clip it to a shirt or pocket securely. It reads email and texts, has eq adjustments, volume control, and I can play, pause, and skip tracks all without pulling my phone out of my pocket.
> 
> ...


 

 Great stuff


----------



## flymetothemoon

leotheawesome said:


> Main Gear
> Shure SE535 (I normally use the comply foam P-Series, but it I need to get more)
> Sony PHA-1
> Apple iPod 7th generation 160GB
> ...


 

 Very neat.


----------



## Hisoundfi

flymetothemoon said:


> Great stuff


I know this stuff I put up is super cheap in comparison to some of the awesome stuff that's up, but the budget fi world is catching up fast to the top dogs in all categories. Build quality, features, customizability, sound quality and so on... The budget fi world is lots of fun. I could spend the same amount of money on "end game" stuff, but there wouldn't be much variety or room for creativity in making rigs each day. 

One day I'll get my multi armature custom with TOTL amp, dac and cables, but if it doesn't happen I'm perfectly content picking up the latest offerings from budget manufacturers.


----------



## Paul Graham

I still love using my old HD400's.
 They're like a really good mature wine, And they just keep sounding better.
 First time Ive tried them on a tube amp, It worked pretty nicely creating a warm airy sound.
 Wind instruments sound amazing!!
 The only downside is these cans NEED offensive amounts of power to drive them properly, The B-1 just manages to.
  
 Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g Video.
 iBasso LOD.
 Little Bear B-1 Tube Amp.
 Sennheiser HD400. ( 600ohm Beasties )


----------



## DMinor

Your ipod video deserves at least a 1TB msata and a 2000mAH battery, if not a capless bypass surgery.


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha If I had the funds maybe!


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> Your ipod video deserves at least a 1TB msata and a 2000mAH battery, if not a capless bypass surgery.




^ ^ ^ Completely agree with him!


----------



## Paul Graham

Someone pm me with details of prices on all mods etc.
 I take it this is RWA iMod or whatever yeh?


----------



## DMinor

paul graham said:


> Someone pm me with details of prices on all mods etc.
> I take it this is RWA iMod or whatever yeh?


 
  
 There is a mod thread with abundant info if you are interested. RWA iMod is just one of the ways for bypass, and to my ears not the cleanest one.
  
 As for the SQ, my conclusion with any setup, capless lineout to capless amp and a pair of dynamic-driven iem's will pretty much kill your fever for good. If not, then you are truly an audiophile. 
  
 That said, I am often sucked into music and forget about SQ, even when I make spin moves with my earbuds on.


----------



## Arvan




----------



## Fridge77

leotheawesome said:


> Main Gear
> Shure SE535 (I normally use the comply foam P-Series, but it I need to get more)
> Sony PHA-1
> Apple iPod 7th generation 160GB
> ...


 
 Completely awesome outdoor setup! 
 where did you get that Lowepro case?


----------



## RUMAY408

AK 100ll>balanced ALO MKlllB+>balanced HD800


----------



## beemarman

AK240, HUGO, X5 and Cowon P1.
  
 The P1 is the source for the Hugo. I'm really impressed with the P1 and it only cost £666 compared to the AK240 £2200. I have to say I prefer the P1 as a transport for the Hugo. The UI is really good, probably nearly as good as the AK20, but much better than the X5
  
 The headphone is the new Sony Z7.


----------



## Wyd4

V nice.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fridge77 said:


> Completely awesome outdoor setup!
> where did you get that Lowepro case?


 

 Thanks man...
  
 Im quite proud of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Well... I live in South Africa, so I would not be surprised if you can't find in USA... 
  
 Just go to a DSLR shop and check for small cameras pouches, thats what I did... It worked like a charm!!
  
 The cool thing is that professionals like to have extra compartments for memory cards, battery and what not. So you may even find one with a nice place for your IEMs as well...


----------



## punks15

paul graham said:


> I still love using my old HD400's.
> They're like a really good mature wine, And they just keep sounding better.
> First time Ive tried them on a tube amp, It worked pretty nicely creating a warm airy sound.
> Wind instruments sound amazing!!
> ...


 
  
 Nice headphone you got there!


----------



## Paul Graham

punks15 said:


> Nice headphone you got there!




Thank You! 

They really are one of my favourites in my collection.
If I had to sell all my headphones apart from 5, these would be in that 5.


----------



## Arty McGhee

how is the little bear ?
 its been calling to me for a while


----------



## Paul Graham

Its a nice little amp, Especially for its very low price tag.
 I'ld say it has a warm natural tone. Mids are a little more pronounced than Im used to! 
 But all in all for a £12 amp, I really cant complain at how it drives some of my cans, And of course,
 Once its warmed up it sounds really nice.
  
 Its definitely given me a nice first foray into tube/valve audio and I have to say Ive caught the bug.
 Im currently looking at Desktop size tube head amps for my bed side rig Im going to build next year.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

beemarman said:


> AK240, HUGO, X5 and Cowon P1.
> 
> The P1 is the source for the Hugo. I'm really impressed with the P1 and it only cost £666 compared to the AK240 £2200. I have to say I prefer the P1 as a transport for the Hugo. The UI is really good, probably nearly as good as the AK20, but much better than the X5
> 
> The headphone is the new Sony Z7.


 
  
 Hows the Z7 synergy with the Hugo?


----------



## Paul Graham

Tonights relaxation rig along with compulsory BIG mug of tea & Vaporiser ( Tea and Vapour not in pic lol )
  
 Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g
 Playing Gynopedie Number 1 and Other piano pieces by Eric Satie.
 Silver Leopard LOD
 Little Bear B-1
 Beyerdynamic Tesla T70p


----------



## Lad27

This could be the end of my search for ultimate portable rig.


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ Great pics! ^


----------



## DMinor

lad27 said:


> This could be the end of my 1st search for ultimate portable rig.


 
  
 Correct it for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice pics, BTW. Does the FX850 sound a little boomy? I was going to try the FX850 but unexpectedly grabbed a 2nd pair of EX1000. I love aerodynamics, that's how music should move.


----------



## Wyd4

dminor said:


> Correct it for you.
> 
> Nice pics, BTW. Does the FX850 sound a little boomy? I was going to try the FX850 but unexpectedly grabbed a 2nd pair of EX1000. I love aerodynamics, that's how music should move.




I loved the 850s i had for the right music. Eric Clapton unplugged has seldom sounded as good as with them. But other music I listen to just sounded off somewhere in the upper mids.
It was a real shame because they really were amazing at what they were good at.

Scott


----------



## DMinor

wyd4 said:


> I loved the 850s i had for the right music. Eric Clapton unplugged has seldom sounded as good as with them. But other music I listen to just sounded off somewhere in the upper mids.
> It was a real shame because they really were amazing at what they were good at.
> 
> Scott


 
  
@james444 suggested a mod to the vents. Did you try that mod?


----------



## Wyd4

dminor said:


> @james444
> suggested a mod to the vents. Did you try that mod?




No sadly I wasn't aware of the mod when I owned them.
I would recommend them to people, I really did like them most of the time.





Love wood headphones


----------



## DMinor

wyd4 said:


> No sadly I wasn't aware of the mod when I owned them.
> I would recommend them to people, I really did like them most of the time.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The headphones look awesome.
  
 James told me with the mod the 850 is a good alternative to the EX1000, but I was hesitating to buy a pair of new iems which requires a mod. As much as I love good bass I am a treble head, and can't stand anything muddy/dark/boomy regardless of how good it sounds 95% of the time.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

paul graham said:


> Tonights relaxation rig along with compulsory BIG mug of tea & Vaporiser ( Tea and Vapour not in pic lol )
> 
> Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g
> Playing Gynopedie Number 1 and Other piano pieces by Eric Satie.
> ...


 

 RockBox...
  
 cool... Im thinking about maybe doing this.. to my 7th gen iPod...
  
 Do you mind answering a couple of questions? I don't understand much about it... 
  
 1) As I understand I don't have to give up my iPod OS to have RockBox right?
 2) Can I access the music on my iPod OS while logged in RockBox?
 3) When you connected the device on the computer, do you manage it from iTunes or what?
  
 awe...


----------



## Paul Graham

leotheawesome said:


> RockBox...
> 
> cool... Im thinking about maybe doing this.. to my 7th gen iPod...
> 
> ...


 

 1. No, It will install onto your iPod, Making it a dual boot system.
 2. No, Your Rockbox folder shows as a HOME or whatever folder in your computer section.
 You can have music on both OS's but you cant play say an album on your Rockbox firmware from the iPod folder and vice versa.
 3. As stated above its all drag and drop for Rockbox.
  
*4. Unfortunately the 7th Gen isn't compatible with the RB firmware. That was the case last time I checked anyhow.**
  
 *Note: Firmware will install but it wouldn't run stable. I cant find any up to date info that says otherwise. :/


----------



## DMinor

I installed rockbox (RB) to a 7g/160GB last year, and it has been actually quite stable. But it seems battery doesn't perform very well under RB comparing to Apple's OF. Also the computer had trouble detecting the rockboxed ipod when connected via USB. This is a generic issue with rockboxed 7g not computer specific. But recently a tip from a fellow head-fi'er to boot into fallback image seems to get the ipod recognized.


----------



## marko93101

Just a quick question, I have a 7G IPC now. What iPod would I have to buy for RB to be fully compatible? Seeing as they've been abandoned and I like iPods, what would be my best bet?


----------



## SpudHarris

marko93101 said:


> Just a quick question, I have a 7G IPC now. What iPod would I have to buy for RB to be fully compatible? Seeing as they've been abandoned and I like iPods, what would be my best bet?




That is a great question. I am in exactly the same situation.... Anyone?


----------



## DMinor

marko93101 said:


> Just a quick question, I have a 7G IPC now. What iPod would I have to buy for RB to be fully compatible? Seeing as they've been abandoned and I like iPods, what would be my best bet?


 
   
 Quote:


spudharris said:


> That is a great question. I am in exactly the same situation.... Anyone?


 
  
 This is probably OT here, but below are the two threads where you may want to visit for more info.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/566780
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/532426
  
 To be fully & officially RB compatible , you will have to get those really old ipods videos (5g or 5.5g). The ipod videos are great toys for modding, you can change any parts you want and also desolder/solder/fly wires to bypass the internal amp in order to send clean signals to the lod. Man, these ipods are the best toys I ever had since I was a kid.
  
 The most you can get out of these ipod videos, as of this date, is a 1TB diymod powered by a 2000 mAH battery. The diymod, unlike the RWA iMod, is done by flying wires from dac directly to the lod pins with the pins lifted off board to achieve a clean bypass. A capless diymod when coupled with a capless amp will give a very transparent and neutral sounding. 
  
 Classic 7g is a great piece of gadget if you honestly value the portability combined with good-enough sounding and no-match stability and UI. While I can tell you a capless diymod with a capless amp wins a stock 7g hands down in pure sounding, a 7g modded with a CF card and a 2000mAh  battery will power your music for weeks without the need for charge. The 7g has a capless & well-designed circuitry which yields very clean sounding thru the headphone out. Whether you like the Wolfson or Cirrus dac sound sig that's personal taste. Personally, with the capless diymod setup I find both dac's have more in common than difference, with the Cirrus slightly less analog sounding.


----------



## karloil

I had the 7th Gen iPod before and RB was fully working. But i think dual boot isn't possible - that's reserved for the 5 and 5.5Gen iPods.

Installation of RB on the 7th Gen isn't as easy as using the RB installer, you have to follow the instructions in the IPC thread to fully install RB.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Ultra-portable set-up:
iBasso DX90 > Effect Audio Thor SPC > Aurisonics ASG-2


----------



## marko93101

dminor said:


> a 7g modded with a CF card and a* 2000mAh  battery *will power your music for weeks without the need for charge.


 
  
 Sorry, last bit of OT, but where can I pick up this battery? That kind of mod would really interest me.


----------



## blackwolf1006

leotheawesome said:


> Main Gear
> Shure SE535 (I normally use the comply foam P-Series, but it I need to get more)
> Sony PHA-1
> Apple iPod 7th generation 160GB
> ...


 
  
  
 Love the case. I will be ordering one today.. thanks for shearing.


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha I have one in my watched list on the bay.
Could be a new trend?


----------



## DR650SE

BestBuy sells a lot of LowPro cases. They are typically marketed as cases for portable digital cameras. I'd check there if your the instant gratification type like myself.  The sell a variety of them.


----------



## slickooz

Dx90, sr71b, silver litz calbes/IC = heaven

:edit photo didn't upload from phone, will add when u get home.


----------



## DMinor

marko93101 said:


> Sorry, last bit of OT, but where can I pick up this battery? That kind of mod would really interest me.


 
  
 You can buy from here. Keep in mind you will need a fat back plate. Read one of the threads I linked above for more info.


----------



## Paul Graham

slickooz said:


> Dx90, sr71b, silver litz calbes/IC = heaven
> 
> :edit photo didn't upload from phone, will add when u get home.


 
  
 Hope you do, This sounds so like my kinda rig!!!


----------



## Paul Graham

My rig of choice today - 
  
 iPod Classic 7th Gen
 Teac HA-P50
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison Digital LOD
 Toxic Cables White Widow Single Ended to Balanced adaptor
 Toxic Cables White Widow Re-Cable
 Sennheiser Amperior
  
 And of course an ALL IMPORTANT Cup Of Tea in my Focus RS Mug!


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

I'm glad people are finding the case...


----------



## AnakChan

Theorem 720 balanced Wagnus Luna cable & Noble K10 CiEM :-


----------



## beemarman

buttuglyjeff said:


> Hows the Z7 synergy with the Hugo?


 
  
  
 Very Nice.


----------



## spurxiii

Finally got round to terminating my TH600 straight hirose connector from the 1.2m cable. Now it really is my portable because I can't plug it into anything else until I make my adapter. But RS components won't have any female connectoea available until January. Oh well


----------



## ShreyasMax

paul graham said:


> My rig of choice today -
> 
> iPod Classic 7th Gen
> Teac HA-P50
> ...




Mr Graham,

How much of an upgrade (in terms of sound) do you think the HA-P50 would make from my current iPod classic+FiiO E07k combo? 

Thanks


----------



## flymetothemoon

Tera...Tralucent über interconnector...Wagnus Epilson S (using Tralucent Ref.1 with uber cable, not in pic)


----------



## Paul Graham

shreyasmax said:


> Mr Graham,
> 
> How much of an upgrade (in terms of sound) do you think the HA-P50 would make from my current iPod classic+FiiO E07k combo?
> 
> Thanks




I've not heard the E07k but I have the E17. 
I would say it's quite a big step up if you look at the whole picture...
Ie build, style, sound, flexibility etc.....
As for differences in sound alone...
The HA-p50 has a richer sound and sounds far more natural to me.
When I go back to the E17 it sounds digital, coloured, etc.


----------



## ShreyasMax

paul graham said:


> I've not heard the E07k but I have the E17.
> I would say it's quite a big step up if you look at the whole picture...
> Ie build, style, sound, flexibility etc.....
> As for differences in sound alone...
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your inputs, looks like I'll add it to my shortlist then!


----------



## spkrs01

Aurender FLOW


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

spkrs01 said:


> Aurender FLOW


 
  
 I'm still trying to understand these devices.  DAC/amp with on board storage....
  
 ....what player do you have it paired with?


----------



## AnakChan

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm still trying to understand these devices.  DAC/amp with on board storage....
> 
> ....what player do you have it paired with?


His Windows PC on the other end of the USB cable.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## spkrs01

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm still trying to understand these devices.  DAC/amp with on board storage....
> 
> ....what player do you have it paired with?


 
  
 I am still not sure if the on board storage can be accessed by an iDevice using the Onkyo HD player as I have yet to buy the Samsung mSATA 1TB SSD and so have not tried.
  
 Besides the iDevices, I have used my AK120S and 240 via optical which plays at 24/192......................
  
 At present listening from the PC using JRiver MC20..............and with an Ultrabook when traveling, the storage will help here!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

spkrs01 said:


> I am still not sure if the on board storage can be accessed by an iDevice using the Onkyo HD player as I have yet to buy the Samsung mSATA 1TB SSD and so have not tried.
> 
> Besides the iDevices, I have used my AK120S and 240 via optical which plays at 24/192......................
> 
> At present listening from the PC using JRiver MC20..............and with an Ultrabook when traveling, the storage will help here!


 
  
 It is nice looking.  It reminds me of my Apogee Duet...


----------



## AnakChan

spkrs01 said:


> I am still not sure if the on board storage can be accessed by an iDevice using the Onkyo HD player as I have yet to buy the Samsung mSATA 1TB SSD and so have not tried.
> 
> Besides the iDevices, I have used my AK120S and 240 via optical which plays at 24/192......................
> 
> At present listening from the PC using JRiver MC20..............and with an Ultrabook when traveling, the storage will help here!


 
  
 I asked that question to Harry. It can't. The mass storage was meant to be for PCs whilst DAPs would just the Flow as a DAC/Amp. However I think rooted Android phones may have the ability to load the necessary drivers to mount external storage.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

anakchan said:


> I asked that question to Harry. It can't. The mass storage was meant to be for PCs whilst DAPs would just the Flow as a DAC/Amp. However I think rooted Android phones may have the ability to load the necessary drivers to mount external storage.


 
  
 I bet DAPs that utilize USB OTG do.  I think Ibasso players have that feature..


----------



## Somphon

spkrs01 said:


> Aurender FLOW


 

 This is a very confusing product.
  
 Is there a simple transport with 1TB storage (or higher with eSATA upgradable) in the market?


----------



## Retrias

it depends on whether the usb otg on the dx50 have the driver for usb audi out though


----------



## bmichels

My new tube amp: TUR-06 from analog square paper
  

  
*YES:  AK100 > HUGO > TUR-06 tube amp  *


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

bmichels said:


> My new tube amp: TUR-06 from analog square paper
> 
> 
> *YES:  AK100 > HUGO > TUR-06 tube amp  *
> ...


----------



## slickooz

^ now thats a real stack.


----------



## bmichels

buttuglyjeff said:


>





> Wow, that TUR-06 and Hugo have a nice profile together...
> 
> Do you still have your TU-05?


 
  
 YES...


----------



## indieman

Those se530 look foxy!


----------



## Retrias

thats a real nice 535 shell


----------



## BillsonChang007

Carrying this rig for my next trip tomorrow. The wide bore tips change the whole fate of XBA-4 from ell to Heaven IMO


----------



## EarArtworks

indieman said:


> Those se530 look foxy!







retrias said:


> thats a real nice 535 shell




Thank you


----------



## BillsonChang007

earartworks said:


> Thank you




They look like Batman's device now. Nice!


----------



## JoeDoe

If I'm not mistaken, this is the first time this piece of kit has made an appearance in the portable rig thread. Anyone know what my new toy is?


----------



## maricius

Odd. It seems like a digital line out… with an iPod Video (5 or 5.5g).


----------



## DMinor

The blue rubber bands


----------



## Paul Graham

The Forza LOD or the Amp.
 Is that an iBasso?


----------



## SpudHarris

P5??


----------



## fiascogarcia

Don't want to cheat, but I just saw one while web shopping the other day.  Looks interesting, and those blue bands are cool!  And a very tempting price.


----------



## DMinor

I find music to be the best companion when writing a report, especially a long report. Music just isolates all other surrounding noises (including my phone rings 18" from me) and keeps you focused. I don't understand when head-fi'ers talk about how bad or good isolation the iems have. Does it really matter when you have music blowing in your ears?
  
 Capless TeraDIYmod loaded with 924GB’s (direct-out with true line out)
 Capless DIY LOD (pure silver 22awg solid core with cotton jacketing)
 Capless UHA6S-MK2
 Hypeless EX1000 (already burned in for more than 4,000 hrs)
  

  
 From time to time my curiosity keeps me thinking about trying the high-end, aka TOTL toys. But this excellent sounding keeps telling me not to fool myself.


----------



## Hisoundfi

dminor said:


> I find music to be the best companion when writing a report, especially a long report. Music just isolates all other surrounding noises (including my phone rings 18" from me) and keeps you focused. I don't understand when head-fi'ers talk about how bad or good isolation the iems have. Does it really matter when you have music blowing in your ears?
> 
> Capless TeraDIYmod loaded with 924GB’s (direct-out with true line out)
> Capless DIY LOD (pure silver 22awg solid core with cotton jacketing)
> ...


please share some quick impressions of the ex1000. What are the pros and cons for you?


----------



## JoeDoe

Now with an iPod that has a real digital out!


----------



## DMinor

hisoundfi said:


> please share some quick impressions of the ex1000. What are the pros and cons for you?


 
  
 Pros: Fast, airy, energetic, [size=12.7272720336914px]dynamic, [/size]TOTL bass/treble & extensions, lively, fresh 
 Cons: See pic below [size=12.7272720336914px]how nasty the housing is now.[/size]
  
 That said, some senior head-fi'ers called the EX1000 garbage and worse than waterboarding due to killer treble. My guess is they didn't have the right "synergy". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Keep in mind I am a treble head, and I can't stand dark/muddy/boomy/hollow/lifeless/slow/colored sounding.


----------



## Paul Graham

joedoe said:


> Now with an iPod that has a real digital out!


 

 Looking good mate! Glad you sorted it out


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Soon paring my combo with Sennheiser HD800 and custom cables.


----------



## esmBOS

Spoiler: Warning: Your wallet will cry!






> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmichels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 
  


 Oh, my, God.... The footprint match of the Hugo and the TUR makes me excited in my pants!


----------



## Paul Graham

It does look very very good doesn't it!
 We need more angles @bmichels


----------



## jjacq

h1f1add1cted said:


> Soon paring my combo with Sennheiser HD800 and custom cables.


 
  
 Hmmm what is your DAP?


----------



## bmichels

After some tube-rolling...  the winner is: Mazda 1T4
  
  
  
 for a (not so) portable 3 pieces set-up.
  
 
  
 and if you want to see it naked


----------



## Arty McGhee

true audio porn
 that is a beautiful amp
 does the wife/partner look at it
 and say ..."what do you need that for"


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jjacq said:


> Hmmm what is your DAP?


 

 Moto G 4G + iFi micro iDSD


----------



## jjacq

Ibasso DX50>256gb sd to microsd>jdslabs mini interconnect>ibasso d-zero>Vsonic gr07


----------



## raybone0566

Ibasso DX-50, Fiio E-17, Logitech UE-900, Fiio L-16


----------



## risenfallen

Not really on-the-go portable but easy enough to drag around the house 
  
 Ipod 4G - Neco Portable V2 > K400 with K601 pads (Middle production, I think)


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jjacq said:


> Ibasso DX50>256gb sd to microsd>jdslabs mini interconnect>ibasso d-zero>Vsonic gr07


 
 Could you please share more pictures to see the sd to micro sd adapter on the iBasso ? Which one you are using?


----------



## jjacq

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please share more pictures to see the sd to micro sd adapter on the iBasso ? Which one you are using?


 

 I'll post pics later tonight because starbucks internet is horrible but this is the one I have with semi-sticky tape so that no tape gunk would be left upon removal: http://www.dx.com/p/sd-to-microsd-transflash-card-converter-module-27001
  
 The 256gb card I use is the PNY one.
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178706


----------



## Wyd4

Will take some proper pics later but this is my setup for the commute/at work.


----------



## lin0003

Wow, very nice. How do you find them?


----------



## jjacq

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please share more pictures to see the sd to micro sd adapter on the iBasso ? Which one you are using?


----------



## SkyBleu

bmichels said:


> and if you want to see it naked


 
 So, ugh....is that like two sticks of dynamite I see there...?


----------



## flymetothemoon

skybleu said:


> So, ugh....is that like two sticks of dynamite I see there...?


 

 I think those are the batteries.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## flymetothemoon

mimouille said:


>


 

 ConAgra on your new toy


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jjacq said:


> I'll post pics later tonight because starbucks internet is horrible but this is the one I have with semi-sticky tape so that no tape gunk would be left upon removal: http://www.dx.com/p/sd-to-microsd-transflash-card-converter-module-27001
> 
> The 256gb card I use is the PNY one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178706


 
 Thank you so much! Sad that this (cheap) 256 GB SD card is not available in Germany, I will try to import this one, our cheapest available 256 GB SD card starts with 250 Euro.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Portable, that is, room to room!
  
 7th gen iPod
 CLAS original
 Tralucent mini Uber interconnect
 Vorzuge Pure II
 DHC Symbiote Fusion
 Noble K10


----------



## muzic4life

so many beautiful CIEMS in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i am happy enough with just this


----------



## DMinor

Your better be with that bargain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nice pic, BTW.


----------



## gidion27




----------



## lookingforIEMs

gidion27 said:


>





That
is
cool.


----------



## gidion27

Ontop of wax mould.


----------



## Cotnijoe

How'd u get something like that? That's sweet!!


----------



## gidion27

cotnijoe said:


> How'd u get something like that? That's sweet!!




I got a local artist to make a mould and poured bronze into the mould. Is pretty cool. Plus I have the moulds so can now make a replacement if this one breaks... Which is unlikely since it is pure bronze casting


----------



## Cotnijoe

gidion27 said:


> I got a local artist to make a mould and poured bronze into the mould. Is pretty cool. Plus I have the moulds so can now make a replacement if this one breaks... Which is unlikely since it is pure bronze casting


 
  
 Well someone needs to start doing that here. Im sure people would love something interesting like that haha!


----------



## Arty McGhee

very nice


----------



## TheoS53

Would be fairly easy to DIY with some acrylic


----------



## gidion27

theos53 said:


> Would be fairly easy to DIY with some acrylic




The piece is very detailed. I doubt a diy would be easy. But feel free to do it


----------



## TheoS53

gidion27 said:


> The piece is very detailed. I doubt a diy would be easy. But feel free to do it


 
 oh I'm sure something as detailed as that would require quite a bit of skill


----------



## gidion27

Some more photos. This was created as part of a memorial project for my daughter who passed away. Dr John M aka the wizard also made some ceim to go with the project 


Daughters nickname was frog.


----------



## DMinor

Sorry for your loss of daughter, what a beautiful memorial to her.


----------



## flymetothemoon

dminor said:


> Sorry for your loss of daughter, what a beautiful memorial to her.



 


+1


----------



## Sparky191

+ Great idea and lovely done.


----------



## BillsonChang007

The ATH belongs to my friends which I borrowed them from for some upcoming try.


----------



## Barra

*CUSTOMART US CIEM Demo Tour - Including Harmony 8 Pro, Music One, Music Two, and Pro 330v2*
  
 The tour thread is now live and signing up US participants. For anyone interested in hearing these silicone TOTL CIEMs to see what they can do for your portable rig, you can find the tour signup thread here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/741770/customart-us-ciem-demo-lineup-tour-including-harmony-8-pro#post_11035309


----------



## Onix

gidion27 said:


> Some more photos. This was created as part of a memorial project for my daughter who passed away. Dr John M aka the wizard also made some ceim to go with the project
> 
> 
> Daughters nickname was frog.


 

 I am pretty certain Frog would be proud of something so beautiful. All my love for you mate.


----------



## Hisoundfi

That KZ LPS has a very warm and powerful signature and is of excellent build quality. Cost me $26 bucks with shipping (unbelievable honestly). And the Hisoundaudio Nova 1 was a gift and fits perfectly into a case. 

$26 invested, I'm going to have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Crashy

Not nearly as nice as some on here, But its my first portable setup...
  
 iPod Classic 80gb (Rockboxed...)
 Electric Avenues PA2V2
  
 Planning on getting a LOD cable shortly...


----------



## Cotnijoe

hisoundfi said:


> That KZ LPS has a very warm and powerful signature and is of excellent build quality. Cost me $26 bucks with shipping (unbelievable honestly). And the Hisoundaudio Nova 1 was a gift and fits perfectly into a case.
> 
> $26 invested, I'm going to have a lot of fun with this.




Isnt that just a vmoda rip off?...


----------



## JoeDoe

cotnijoe said:


> Isnt that just a vmoda rip off?...


 

 Indeed! But if you search, you'll read that it is holding its own in the portable realm.


----------



## davidcotton

crashy said:


> Not nearly as nice as some on here, But its my first portable setup...
> 
> iPod Classic 80gb (Rockboxed...)
> Electric Avenues PA2V2
> ...


 

 Perfectly fine rig there sir.  If you enjoy it that's the main thing. What headphones/iems are you using with it?


----------



## gidion27

My current set up. 

Source Sony Walkman 
Amp rsa - the protector
Cans grado
Lod - froggy


----------



## Paul Graham

That is a beautiful looking rig there!! 
  
 The LOD is superb and thats just not enough really to explain its amazingness!!
  
 And I love the Grado's, I love all grado's!


----------



## Wyd4

A couple of Phone pics of my ONLY rig.


----------



## Androb

gidion27 said:


> My current set up.
> 
> Source Sony Walkman
> Amp rsa - the protector
> ...


 
 What Grados are those? I want some nice grados to mod!


----------



## gidion27

What Grados are those? I want some nice grados to mod!
[/quote]

The are magnus v5/x drivers with -Martin Custom Audio gimbals


----------



## Androb

gidion27 said:


> What Grados are those? I want some nice grados to mod!


 
 The are magnus v5/x drivers with -Martin Custom Audio gimbals[/quote]

 Alright, thanks!


----------



## gidion27

Oops double post...


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> That KZ LPS has a very warm and powerful signature and is of excellent build quality. Cost me $26 bucks with shipping (unbelievable honestly). And the Hisoundaudio Nova 1 was a gift and fits perfectly into a case.
> 
> $26 invested, I'm going to have a lot of fun with this.


 
  
 I wouldn't mind trying a pair, where do you suggest to purchase from?


----------



## rudi0504

i would like to share my 3 days old new toys :

Source : Shozy DAP Alien 
Dac / Amp : Shozy Magic little amp so big like hippo lighter 
IEM's :
Aurisonic Rocket 
JVC HA FX 850 

SQ : 
These Two Iems pair direct With My Shozy Alien SQ is Very Good 
Alien + Magic Dac Amp SQ is excelent from This little amp 
IMO


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## esmBOS

Spoiler: Warning: Head-fi Art!



Quote:


sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  


 You are an artist! I love all of your work man!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

esmbos said:


> You are an artist! I love all of your work man!




Thank you. 

If you only know why I did these, you'd not think it. I certainly didn't set out to be one.


----------



## Mimouille

Craziest rig pic I've seen on headfi....or anywhere.


----------



## DMinor

rudi0504 said:


>


 
  
 Congrats on the new toy Rudi.
  
 The DAP looks fashionable. It appears the vendors now pay more attentions to the hi-tech or machinery looks than UI's, since there isn't much that can be done to "improve" the sound.
  
 I see one day someone will come up with a design combining the headphones with a dap, getting rid of all these wires as well.


----------



## Hisoundfi

How does the owner of that shozy dap find music on their device without a display?


----------



## DMinor

hisoundfi said:


> How does the owner of that shozy dap find music on their device without a display?


 
  
 They don't find they guess, or hit jackpot when they have 1TB of music.


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a pair, where do you suggest to purchase from?


Seriously? Lame! 

I hope they make an attachable ui/dac for that thing.


----------



## DMinor

Just kidding. It competes with ipod shuffle, so does the Tera. Of course, they sound much better.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

rudi0504 said:


>


 
 Really digging the dac/amp. How are these for iems, compared to say pico slim.


----------



## Uchuujin-san

Quote:


dminor said:


> I see one day someone will come up with a design combining the headphones with a dap, getting rid of all these wires as well.


 
  
 A few of these already exist, like http://www.sony.com.au/product/nwz-wh505 . Never encountered them before though so i have no idea how they sound.


----------



## qafro

rudi0504 said:


> i would like to share my 3 days old new toys :
> 
> Source : Shozy DAP Alien
> Dac / Amp : Shozy Magic little amp so big like hippo lighter
> ...


 
 Where did you buy that DAP and how much?


----------



## cn11

Rig has evolved to DX90 (w/Lurker 2.1.5 L3), Vorzamp Pure II, and Parterre.... Loving the sound from this setup. Very, very pure (no pun... ) in tone, quick/stops on a dime, and clean sounding.... All without being clinical and soulless. The combo has excellent body and fluidity, which makes listening to any of the genres I enjoy highly satisfying.


----------



## emusic13

rudi0504 said:


> i would like to share my 3 days old new toys :
> 
> Source : Shozy DAP Alien
> Dac / Amp : Shozy Magic little amp so big like hippo lighter
> ...





How does the alien sound? It is one dap that I am fairly interested in. I currently use a hippo biscuit because of its clean and fairly detailed sound and enjoy the lack of a screen (I only have a few albums which I listen to on a daily basis) as well as its robustness since its made of metal.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My Shozy Alien will be here soon. After seeing Rudi's black version I'm having second thoughts about the gun metal grey.

 Btw: I hear the price is going to bounce up to $200+ soon for Alien, for example it's still $169 USD on Penon Audio atm.

 There's a member here saying it gives X5 a decent run: http://www.head-fi.org/t/733349/a-little-about-the-shozy-alien/30#post_11045133


----------



## starcraft2

crashy said:


> Not nearly as nice as some on here, But its my first portable setup...
> 
> iPod Classic 80gb (Rockboxed...)
> Electric Avenues PA2V2
> ...




How do they match?


----------



## elektrosteve




----------



## Androb

elektrosteve said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Very nice cellphone ))


----------



## Shakenbake158

Those are some damn fine pics


----------



## cn32dp

wow those look real good


----------



## indieman

m9 classic and clip zip. Super great work rig


----------



## DMinor

The EX1000 with the EX800ST cable has quite some psychological impact on me, unexpectedly. This thing paired with the capless setup just blows my mind, especially when I test it with Brahms' and Chopin's PC #1's, with some of the most demanding orchestral wrok for air, speed, energy, spacing and dynamics.
  
 My next diy project will be recabling my EX1000 using 26 awg pure silver solid core with cotton jacketing. Purely for fun as I have no expectation for improvement given what I have. 
  
 I am puzzled by why Sony used gold plated metal thread for the EX800ST (7550) cables but plastics for all other cables.


----------



## DMinor

earartworks said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I never need a 911 with my 256GB CF diymod powered by a 2000mAh.  LOL.
  
 Is that EX1000? I can't tell from your pic. That cable looks awesome. What wires did you use?


----------



## EarArtworks

dminor said:


> I never need a 911 with my 256GB CF diymod powered by a 2000mAh.  LOL.
> 
> Is that EX1000? I can't tell from your pic. That cable looks awesome. What wires did you use?




2000mAH that awesome.
Yups, its EX1000 with silver plated copper wires. IMO its better to use copper or SPC, because when I used pure silver wire the bass ia gone  and it become "overbright" piercing my ear


----------



## flymetothemoon

earartworks said:


> 2000mAH that awesome.
> Yups, its EX1000 with silver plated copper wires. IMO its better to use copper or SPC, because when I used pure silver wire the bass ia gone
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As EX1000's sound signature is leaned on the bright side and copper is the way to gold and silver is something you should avoid.


----------



## DMinor

earartworks said:


> 2000mAH that awesome.
> Yups, its EX1000 with silver plated copper wires. IMO its better to use copper or SPC, because when I used pure silver wire the bass ia gone
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you hear much difference between the SPC cable and the stock EX1000 cable?
  
 From my diy experience, I am not sold that pure silver simply translates into brightness. Of my multiple diymods (the imod and the direct-out mod), I love more the ones wired with pure silver solid cores. They just sound a little bit more open, airy and dynamic. Even for the short piece of the LOD, the one with pure silver & cotton dielectric clearly wins my ears.
  
 I think I am a treble head, and I love to hear my music energized by sparkling and smooth treble moving with a breath of fresh air. That said, I hate grainy or piercing treble as much as I hate lifeless dark treble.


----------



## EarArtworks

dminor said:


> Did you hear much difference between the SPC cable and the stock EX1000 cable?
> 
> From my diy experience, I am not sold that pure silver simply translates into brightness. Of my multiple diymods (the imod and the direct-out mod), I love more the ones wired with pure silver solid cores. They just sound a little bit more open, airy and dynamic. Even for the short piece of the LOD, the one with pure silver & cotton dielectric clearly wins my ears.
> 
> I think I am a treble head, and I love to hear my music energized by sparkling and smooth treble moving with a breath of fresh air. That said, I hate grainy or piercing treble as much as I hate lifeless dark treble.




Yes I do hear the difference. Feel more bright a bit, still have good mid and low. Good treble extension 
BTW, mine is Japan Version, they said its stock come with 7n copper cable, which afaik 7n copper is very warm presentation). Actually Im is bright lover too, but I still "need" good full and deep bass presentation.

About silver solid core, I love it too, I have made few IC with SSC, but the bass not good as copper.


----------



## DMinor

earartworks said:


> Yes I do hear the difference. Feel more bright a bit, still have good mid and low. Good treble extension
> BTW, mine is Japan Version, they said its stock come with 7n copper cable, which afaik 7n copper is very warm presentation). Actually Im is bright lover too, but I still "need" good full and deep bass presentation.
> 
> About silver solid core, I love it too, I have made few IC with SSC, but the bass not good as copper.


 
  
 You know I just did some testing and comparisons. Here are the results. 
  
  

 1​   US version EX1000 + EX600 cable
  Less refined treble compared to 2, but still with great[size=inherit] dynamics and extensions[/size]
 2​   *US version EX1000 + EX800 cable*
  Smooth & thick treble with great dynamics and
  extensions,  clearly the winner and perfect to my ears
 3​   US version EX1000 + EX1000 cable (short[size=inherit] one)[/size]
  Smooth treble but with loss of dynamics and extensions.[size=inherit] Even got a little bit of imbalance (not sure why).[/size]
 4​   Japan version EX1000 + EX1000 cable
  Sibilant with loss of dynamics and extensions in
  comparison to all of above
  
 Notes:
  
 a. The US version EX1000 has been used for more than 4,000 hrs with the EX600 cable.
  
 b. The EX800 cable was bought from a fellow head-fi’er. Not sure how long it has been used.
  
 c. The Japan version EX1000 was recently purchased off eBay as used. Not sure how many hrs it has been[size=inherit]  used. But it looks like new with no signs of letters fading from wearing.[/size]
  
 d. Source: Capless direct-out diymod + Capless diy LOD (22 awg pure silver solid core with cotton dielectric +[size=inherit] Capless UHA6S-MK2[/size]
  

  
 I can tell you 2 & 4 don't sound even close at this point. Perhaps difference due to burn ins and also cable? 
  
 Sorry for the OT, for those who are interested in the comparison between the two types of capless diymods, read this post.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Weekend portable rig

 AK120 Titan >> Optical Toslink >> Chord Hugo >> Grado Ps500e


----------



## indieman

dminor said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> You know I just did some testing and comparisons. Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 Sorry, kind of a cable noob here, but do you notice different metals having different impedance? Have you tested them? I know that can have a difference in how something sounds too.


----------



## Paul Graham

indieman said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DIY Cable Questions and Comments Thread


----------



## EarArtworks

dminor said:


> You know I just did some testing and comparisons. Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe the source? Or as you said, burnin effect?
I used direct iTouch 5g 64gb for casual listening.
And for serious listening used Itouch 5G+CCK Mod + Centrance M8 LX.
Some my friend say Japan Version has a Smoother treble compared to International Version, maybe source dependent?


----------



## Tokyolifer

Finally got my CIEM cable for Sony PHA-3 balanced output from plusSound.  This is my commute rig for the time being - i.e. until I see a DAP I really like.  Just got the Sony A17 as a digital source for the PHA-3, so unless there is a ZX-1 successor or a compelling offering from the likes of AK, I am going to stick with this setup.  BTW, the rig sounds fantastic especially after recabling.  The balanced output makes a huge difference on the PHA-3.  Awesome separation and added depth and width in soundstage.  I do miss the "thump" from the Duets and ALOs of the world, but that is when I am trying to use large cans with the PHA-3.  For my CIEMs, I think this is one of the best setups I have had in a while.
  
 The A17 is actually not bad when you consider its price and if you are driving it through the PHA-3.  Standalone, I just felt that it didn't have the meatiness/depth in sound that I got from ZX-1 or Fiio X5, but the tiny DAP does its job just fine as a digital source for the PHA-3. 
  
 Sony A17 digital out -> Sony PHA-3 -> plusSound balanced cable -> Noble K10


----------



## DMinor

indieman said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't test the impedance, and that could play a role. Audio is amazing as it could respond to cables/wires differently. I have learnt that from my own diy experiments.
  
 I just reworked on a diymod today as I didn't like the audio with the previous wires. After changing the wires, I can easily hear the audio difference
 . 


earartworks said:


> Maybe the source? Or as you said, burnin effect?
> I used direct iTouch 5g 64gb for casual listening.
> And for serious listening used Itouch 5G+CCK Mod + Centrance M8 LX.
> Some my friend say Japan Version has a Smoother treble compared to International Version, maybe source dependent?


 
  
 Well in this case, I was using the same source, so the difference got be from the cable and burn-in's. 4000 hrs of vibrations for sure will make some difference to the dynamic drivers.


----------



## qafro

tokyolifer said:


> Finally got my CIEM cable for Sony PHA-3 balanced output from plusSound.  This is my commute rig for the time being - i.e. until I see a DAP I really like.  Just got the Sony A17 as a digital source for the PHA-3, so unless there is a ZX-1 successor or a compelling offering from the likes of AK, I am going to stick with this setup.  BTW, the rig sounds fantastic especially after recabling.  The balanced output makes a huge difference on the PHA-3.  Awesome separation and added depth and width in soundstage.  I do miss the "thump" from the Duets and ALOs of the world, but that is when I am trying to use large cans with the PHA-3.  For my CIEMs, I think this is one of the best setups I have had in a while.
> 
> The A17 is actually not bad when you consider its price and if you are driving it through the PHA-3.  Standalone, I just felt that it didn't have the meatiness/depth in sound that I got from ZX-1 or Fiio X5, but the tiny DAP does its job just fine as a digital source for the PHA-3.
> 
> Sony A17 digital out -> Sony PHA-3 -> plusSound balanced cable -> Noble K10


 
 I've just got the A15 and I want to know what digital line out cable you use for your Sony? And does the AMP/DAC require any special setup to connect?


----------



## Tokyolifer

qafro said:


> I've just got the A15 and I want to know what digital line out cable you use for your Sony? And does the AMP/DAC require any special setup to connect?


 
  
  
 PHA-3 comes with a proprietary Sony digital cable (basically a modded micro USB with an extra prong) that connects with your Walkman (shown in my original photo).  If you are planning on using a third party DAC/AMP, then it gets complicated.  If you want to use the analog L/O on your A15 to an amp, then you need to buy a third-party cable.  The one in the attached photo is made by Fiio, which should be available for around 15 bucks at Amazon.  If you want to connect to a third party DAC, you need WMC-NWH10 (the other photo)* *from Sony, then use an OTG USB cable to connect... My experience has been that the digital out is somewhat of a hit-or-miss situation, even if you have the proper setup - i.e. you may not get the proper digital signal out of the Walkman depending upon the DAC you are using. For example, with ZX1, they have been able to feed digital signal to HiFi-M8, but less successful with Theorem...Probably something you should try out first-hand before spending the money.  
  
 My experience with analog L/O on Sony (ZX1 and no, A17) is that it tends to have moderate (not powerful) output out of the L/O, and as such, it mates well with powerful amps such as Duet or ALO amps, but generates less-than-ideal results with more delicate amps with lower output ratings.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## tracyca

[VIDEO]
[/VIDEO]


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca

sorry for the bad pictures download wrong pic


----------



## Scorpion667

u mirin' DAP?
  
 This is what I use when I'm out or at the office


----------



## BaTou069

tracyca said:


>


 
 U  prefer the Shure or the Sennheiser?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portable but not so portable.  Sony VAIO >> Wong Kuan Wae's custom DNA USB cable >> Chord Hugo >> Grado Ps500e

 Portable truly portable.   AK120 Titan >> Moon Audio toslink IC >> Chord Hugo >> AKG-K3003


----------



## muzic4life

sp3llv3xit said:


> Portable but not so portable.  Sony VAIO >> Wong Kuan Wae's custom DNA USB cable >> Chord Hugo >> Grado Ps500e
> 
> Portable truly portable.   AK120 Titan >> Moon Audio toslink IC >> Chord Hugo >> AKG-K3003


 
  
 Bry..i think u are the only person in this hobby who loves audio as a whole! u make everything look like...BETTER! I will nominate you as a HeadFi best designer! LOL!


----------



## muzic4life

much prefer this than the roxanne univ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great sound!


----------



## Mimouille

muzic4life said:


> much prefer this than the roxanne univ.   Great sound!


What do you mean? Are these not Roxanne Universals?


----------



## tracyca

They are both great but im digging the shure a little more. ASG-2 are real nice too!


----------



## muzic4life

What i mean by the roxanne univ is the original version of universal roxanne. Mine is the akr03 version..still the same roxanne thou..but i much prefer the sound of the akr03 version. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## TonySunshine

new grab n go rig


----------



## Joe-Siow

muzic4life said:


> What i mean by the roxanne univ is the original version of universal roxanne. Mine is the akr03 version..still the same roxanne thou..but i much prefer the sound of the akr03 version. Sorry for the confusion


 
  
 Aren't they essentially the same tuning, just a rebrand?


----------



## Shakenbake158

scorpion667 said:


> u mirin' DAP?
> 
> This is what I use when I'm out or at the office


 
 Very nice pic! What cable is that?


----------



## andiem

Astell & Kern AK100, GloveAudio A1, Custom Art Music One CIEMs and Forza Audio balanced cable


----------



## Scorpion667

shakenbake158 said:


> Very nice pic! What cable is that?


 
 Thanks. It's the 93Spec pure silver cable


----------



## rudi0504

joe-siow said:


> Aren't they essentially the same tuning, just a rebrand?




JH Roxanne AKR 03 is universal IEMs special tuning for AK DAPs 

I am agreed with Yono JH Roxanne universal AKR 03 has better SQ than JH Roxanne universal


----------



## rudi0504

I think all of you have seen flying Alien / UFO. 

Have you seen Flying Shozy Magic Dac Amp? 

Please take a look close up my pictures shown flying Shozy Magic . 

No Wonder this Shozy Dac Amp has the name MAGIC. 

Source : AK 240 
DAC / Amp : Shozy MAGIC use Amp section

Iem : JVC HA FX 850 Ortofom EQ 8 

Cable : IC Wagnus Ice Sword 

Sound Quality 
is really BLACK MAGIC from so small body can produce very clean detail sound .with very sweet mid and very good bass impact.very good separation.and very wide sound stage . Last week i had mini meet of 6 friends .all my friends like Shozy Magic Amp. One has heard pair with his Ak 240 .this Magic can improved the sq from Ak 240. 
It is really MAGIC hahaha 
IMO


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


> Bry..i think u are the only person in this hobby who loves audio as a whole! u make everything look like...BETTER! I will nominate you as a HeadFi best designer! LOL!





Hehehe... Thanks. I am just bored.


----------



## JoeDoe

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hehehe... Thanks. I am just bored.


 

 Hahaha, yes you are!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


> much prefer this than the roxanne univ.   Great sound!




What made them better than the original Roxannes?


----------



## Wyd4

rudi0504 said:


> I think all of you have seen flying Alien / UFO.
> 
> Have you seen Flying Shozy Magic Dac Amp?
> 
> ...


 
  
 It really is an amazing little amp for its size.
 I tried it some time ago, but opted for the c5d at the time as it also worked with my Droid device.
  
 Though I think with its asking price you are paying a large sum for its form factor.  Which is fine as it does sound very nice.


----------



## muzic4life

rudi0504 said:


> JH Roxanne AKR 03 is universal IEMs special tuning for AK DAPs
> 
> I am agreed with Yono JH Roxanne universal AKR 03 has better SQ than JH Roxanne universal


 
 Thanks bro..you are also one of the few people who drives me to buy this..and i have no regret at all..satisfied! haha...
  


joe-siow said:


> Aren't they essentially the same tuning, just a rebrand?


 


			
				sp3llv3xit said:
			
		

>





sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 They are different. i never like the original version of Roxanne Univ. For me, the sound from Original Roxy Univ is so so. Even though i felt its overall performance was good, BUT the voicing was not clean/clear enough. Slightly suffer on the texture and resolution. The vocal i found it a bit grainy as well and it was very hard for me to get hook with music and it did not move me (my emotion) at all! I was so disappointed. 
  
 The AKR03 is noticably SMOOTHER. From top to bottom frequency. I was so happy when the 1st time i plug them into my ears, i noticed rigth away they are CLEANER and smoother sounding than the Ori.Vers of Roxy Uni. The highs i would say is lesser (somewhat smoother) than the Ori version and it is more life and realistic compared to Ori Version. The mids is cleaner and the upper mids less sharper compared to Ori Vers. This time, the imaging ability is so much better. I can picture the singer much more easily with this. The bass, again is more cleaner (more textured) and somewhat is more firm as well, the bass on Roxy Univ Original Version and AKR03, they are plenty, BUT they don't extend really deep (and fun) like shure 846, but somehow i felt they are more accurate compared to TG334/S846. If your main genres are EDM music, i think shure 846 is hard to beat in this bass category. What best about AKR03 that WOW me most..is their abitlity to create super-nice-ambience inside my head like i've never experience before with my other iems...very nice!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Thanks, Yono!

 Looks like another acquisition in the next few months for me!


----------



## mdh994

Leather case for the x3 looks great, paired with shure se215 with fiio cable.


----------



## hotfever

they are tight,neat,compact and most of all............they sound heavenly gooooooooddddd


----------



## Bluess

^NT6 pro and Hibino? What cable is that? Looks sexy!


----------



## JoeDoe

In case any other iDevice users are interested, today is the last day my Geben iDA-1 portable amp/DAC will be up for sale. 
Tomorrow it's going back to China!


----------



## DMinor

Have you audiophiles ever found any combos which deliver to your ears the kind of audio making you think it too good to be true? 
  
 I am not an audiophile but I like modding/diying/tweaking things, and appreciate quality audio too. I am surprised that audio could sometimes jump big in response to certain tweaking. I now have this combo which makes all the iStocks in my possessions (iphone 4s, ipod video, classic 7g and mini) sound like 2D only (lacking horizontal depth and dynamics, only vertical dimensions). I am blown.


----------



## Retrias

dminor said:


> Have you audiophiles ever found any combos which deliver to your ears the kind of audio making you think it too good to be true?
> 
> I am not an audiophile but I like modding/diying/tweaking things, and appreciate quality audio too. I am surprised that audio could sometimes jump big in response to certain tweaking. I now have this combo which makes all the iStocks in my possessions (iphone 4s, ipod video, classic 7g and mini) sound like 2D only (lacking horizontal depth and dynamics, only vertical dimensions). I am blown.



Couple of times here and there during my relatively still short journey , I have also heard of sounds too bad to be true though


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## Aaranu

bluess said:


> ^NT6 pro and Hibino? What cable is that? Looks sexy!


 
 Norne audio cable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

dminor said:


> Have you audiophiles ever found any combos which deliver to your ears the kind of audio making you think it too good to be true?
> 
> I am not an audiophile but I like modding/diying/tweaking things, and appreciate quality audio too. I am surprised that audio could sometimes jump big in response to certain tweaking. I now have this combo which makes all the iStocks in my possessions (iphone 4s, ipod video, classic 7g and mini) sound like 2D only (lacking horizontal depth and dynamics, only vertical dimensions). I am blown.


 

 What combo would that be?


----------



## Paul Graham

dminor said:


> Have you audiophiles ever found any combos which deliver to your ears the kind of audio making you think it too good to be true?
> 
> I am not an audiophile but I like modding/diying/tweaking things, and appreciate quality audio too. I am surprised that audio could sometimes jump big in response to certain tweaking. I now have this combo which makes all the iStocks in my possessions (iphone 4s, ipod video, classic 7g and mini) sound like 2D only (lacking horizontal depth and dynamics, only vertical dimensions). I am blown.


 
  
 And another audiophile is born........


----------



## Hisoundfi

hotfever said:


> they are tight,neat,compact and most of all............they sound heavenly gooooooooddddd


 

 What DAP is that?


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> What DAP is that?




iBasso DX100.


----------



## maricius

It's either an iBasso DX100 or the Hibino variant


----------



## xplosive

ak100 + glove a1 + vintage pioneer se-l40 = WOW...


----------



## NLNH

e741 (modded) and ms70d


----------



## Paul Graham

xplosive said:


> ak100 + glove a1 + vintage pioneer se-l40 = WOW...


 
  
 I very nearly had a pair of these cans last year but lost the bid.
 They're getting extremely rare especially in good condition.
 I'll find a pair one day ( One hopes!!! lol )
  
 Lovely rig!!!


----------



## DMinor

fiascogarcia said:


> What combo would that be?


 
  
 The combo involves quite a bit of modding. For whatever reason, it just clicked firing on all cylinders. Audio is very strange, and I don't think I can even duplicate the same results from a pipeline with all the identical components. 
  
 I know this may sound unbelievable to some head-fi'ers. Once I switched a CF card for a SDXC card on one of my diymods, and I instantly noticed with the SDXC it didn't sound as good as with the CF and there was loss of dynamics. I am sure in theory to many of you this is impossible. But impossible is nothing, when  it comes to audio. 
  
 I know Rudi reported that battery may affect the audio quality. The point is audio may follow a theory but not the audio quality.
  
  


paul graham said:


> And another audiophile is born........


 
  
 haha, No I don't think I am and will be. But I enjoy the fun from modding/diying/tweaking and most importantly listening to TONS of music accessible at my fingertips. I do appreciate quality audio, especially when music doesn't sound that good.


----------



## CJG888

xplosive said:


> ak100 + glove a1 + vintage pioneer se-l40 = WOW...




Were those Pioneers the inspiration for the FAD Pandora's exterior design???


----------



## Fridge77

arty mcghee said:


>


 
 A very eye-candy rig! I really like it 

 Tell us your full setup


----------



## Arty McGhee

thanks
  
 fii0 x3 - fiio e12 - takstar 2050 w/ AT hd 700 drivers detachable cable mod and hm5 earpads 
 couple cans of krylon  and a mess of 100 paracord and mogami copper


----------



## DMinor

arty mcghee said:


> thanks
> 
> fii0 x3 - fiio e12 - takstar 2050 w/ AT hd 700 drivers detachable cable mod and hm5 earpads
> couple cans of krylon  and a mess of 100 paracord and mogami copper


 
  
 What braid  did you use for the cable? Really nice looking cable.


----------



## Arty McGhee

dminor said:


> What braid  did you use for the cable? Really nice looking cable.


 
 it's a plain 3 wire braid nothing fancy if you zoom in you can see


----------



## xplosive

paul graham said:


> I very nearly had a pair of these cans last year but lost the bid.
> They're getting extremely rare especially in good condition.
> I'll find a pair one day ( One hopes!!! lol )
> 
> Lovely rig!!!


 
  
 Thank you Paul Graham, I really enjoy this headphone. and I hope you can get one as well. Need big power to drive them though. ak240 headphone out not sufficient enough to drive them by itself the sound start to break at high volume (65 or more). with glove a1, it really make the sl-40 sing without breaking even at almost maximum volume on the glove.. ak240 sound more intimate though imo.
  
  
  


cjg888 said:


> Were those Pioneers the inspiration for the FAD Pandora's exterior design???


 
  
 Yes they look about the same. pioneer sl-40 is an open headphone though. it also has hd25 split up headband.


----------



## H20Fidelity

What I'm using currently....

 Shozy Alien / Rhapsodio RDB Mini.





 Sounds good guys!


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

h20fidelity said:


> What I'm using currently....
> 
> Shozy Alien / Rhapsodio RDB Mini.
> 
> ...


 

 What in the name of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is that?!?!?
  
 Looks sweet tho... You, you courageous man for stealing things from Bruce Wayne!! LOL


----------



## Cotnijoe

I'm still curious as to how they sound. Seems like a lot of people are getting their hands on the alien past few weeks


----------



## H20Fidelity

It sounds as good as it looks too, people putting it above X5 and DX90 (all logged in the Alien thread) I've heard both those DAPS on extended audition and agree. It eats my DX50 headphone out up pretty much. In person it's cool as all hell and great to hold. It's main focus is low impedance IEM.


----------



## awry

h20fidelity said:


> It sounds as good as it looks too, people putting it above X5 and DX90 (all logged in the Alien thread) I've heard both those DAPS on extended audition and agree. It eats my DX50 headphone out up pretty much. In person it's cool as all hell and great to hold. It's main focus is low impedance IEM.


 
 How about with the Kogan? If this means your Kogan isn't getting any love anymore, you can sell it to me. =]


----------



## H20Fidelity

awry said:


> How about with the Kogan? If this means your Kogan isn't getting any love anymore, you can sell it to me. =]




Naw, Kogan has sold out completely in Australia, there's no stock left, you've all drunk the well dry! 

Alien is a little more sophisticated sound wise technically, but Kogan would still show for punch up anytime.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> Naw, Kogan has sold out completely in Australia, there's no stock left, you've all drunk the well dry!
> 
> Alien is a little more sophisticated sound wise technically, but Kogan would still show for punch up anytime.


 
 Congrats on the 10k posts lol.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Congrats on the 10k posts lol.


 


 Its a long way to the shop if you want a sausage roll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers mate.


----------



## Paul Graham

Well my SR60's arrived this morning, And my new little NX1.
  
 The cable on the SR60's is desperate to be repaired or replaced, Its a good job these are going in custom cups and having a re cable soon then.
  
 Oh how Ive missed the Grado sound!!!
  
 And for a £23 amplifier the Topping TP NX-1 punches well above its weight, Giving my Graham Slee Voyager a good run for its money.
 I love the tiny footprint it uses up, Much friendlier on my pocket. Its got me thinking about one of the smaller RSA Amps for use out and about now....
  
  
 iPod 5.5g Vid. Rockbox'd.
 Topping TP NX-1. 
 Silver Leopard LOD.
 Grado SR60.
  
 Also pictured with my Amperior's & HD400's. The NX-1 will drive the HD400's, JUST. lol They really need a beast of an amp 
 as they're rated at 600Ohm. Ill be sorting that out next year.
  
 You can also see the state of the Y-Splitter. How do some people allow their Grado's to get in such a bad way is beyond me!! 
 Well, I'll give them the TLC and home they need now 
  

  

  

  

  
 ^ JUST enough room for those Viablue T6s's lol, ONLY JUST!!! ^
  

  

  

  

  

  
 But they sound wonderful so thats the main thing. All set for some sexy new cups!!!


----------



## awry

h20fidelity said:


> Naw, Kogan has sold out completely in Australia, there's no stock left, you've all drunk the well dry!
> 
> Alien is a little more sophisticated sound wise technically, but Kogan would still show for punch up anytime.


 
 Yeah, i know it's sold out... Sell me yours!! Haha. Kidding. Good friend of mine got hold of one recently. Says it's amazing for the price point. Better than dx50.


----------



## NLNH

posting a random combo and my evangelion themed amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IC is effect audio piccolino


----------



## Paul Graham

nlnh said:


> posting a random combo and my evangelion themed amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


nlnh said:


> posting a random combo and my evangelion themed amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


nlnh said:


> posting a random combo and my evangelion themed amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Awesome!!!


----------



## LeDave




----------



## mortonjl

ledave said:


>


 
 Sorry but what is your source?


----------



## BillsonChang007

ledave said:


>


 
 that is one beautiful iPhone case!


----------



## MisterCats

That is a great-looking case.

A sort-of update. I've been using Yams in tandem with a Fiio X3 for a couple of months now. Nothing spectacular, and I may end up exploring other IEMs just to explore other sound signatures, but these two play so well together.


----------



## yacobx

mistercats said:


> That is a great-looking case.
> 
> A sort-of update. I've been using Yams in tandem with a Fiio X3 for a couple of months now. Nothing spectacular, and I may end up exploring other IEMs just to explore other sound signatures, but these two play so well together.


 
 Ive been considering getting a X3. is the short battery life annoying?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Testing the SysConcept toslink interconnects.


----------



## MisterCats

yacobx said:


> Ive been considering getting a X3. is the short battery life annoying?


 
  
 Sometimes, and only because it takes so dang long to charge.


----------



## Loquah

I was taking some photos today for review purposes and thought I could share this one here... it's a slightly unusual portable rig...


----------



## Cotnijoe

Im so curioua as to how the alien dap sounds!!! Seems everyone has it now


----------



## Loquah

cotnijoe said:


> Im so curioua as to how the alien dap sounds!!! Seems everyone has it now


 
  
 It's pretty impressive - there's some good discussion over in the thread now that there are a few units out there


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

paul graham said:


> Well my SR60's arrived this morning, And my new little NX1.
> 
> The cable on the SR60's is desperate to be repaired or replaced, Its a good job these are going in custom cups and having a re cable soon then.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi there
  
 I sow that your cable is bugged... I never liked the Y splitter and changed it on the 3rd day I had my 225e... 
  
 Check it out, if you have any experience with soldering and heat shrink it is very easy to do this... Even if not, all you need is patience (and a soldering iron)... I followed the steps of a guy called Lutr0 on youtube. He has a video explaining step by step how to do this Y connection. 
  
 The video is aimed at computer cables, but the techniques are exactly the same. I also added sleeving on mine, but you don't have to go that far.. 
  
 Leo


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Chord Hugo Black Edition, definitely very very handsome!
  

  
 now waiting for your photos! @rudi0504


----------



## jmwreck

While waiting for my X1, just testing out the Sennheiser MX375 with Fuze and NX1


----------



## Paul Graham

jmwreck said:


> While waiting for my X1, just testing out the Sennheiser MX375 with Fuze and NX1


 

 Hello Fellow NX1 owner, Looks like a nice rig there!!
 Is the Fuze Rockbox'd?
 p.s. Which model of Fuze is that please?


----------



## awry

themiddlesky said:


> Chord Hugo Black Edition, definitely very very handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> now waiting for your photos! @rudi0504


 
 Maybe you might want to not use a black and white photo? Maybe.


----------



## LeDave

mortonjl said:


> Sorry but what is your source?


 
 iPhone 6


billsonchang007 said:


> that is one beautiful iPhone case!


 
 Thanks mate, it's Element Case Solace 6 for iPhone 6.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote:
Originally Posted by jmwreck link


Hello Fellow NX1 owner, Looks like a nice rig there!!
Is the Fuze Rockbox'd?
p.s. Which model of Fuze is that please?


Yup, it's a Fuze V2 rockbox'd


----------



## Shakenbake158

ledave said:


>


 
 What case is this?


----------



## LeDave

shakenbake158 said:


> What case is this?


 
 Solace 6 case for iPhone 6 by Element Case. Sent you PM with my review. Here's the link to buy. http://www.elementcase.com/solace-for-iphone6-a/359.htm


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday Noon my brand New Chord Black Hugo and Chord Hugo Black leather case just Arrived at Jaben Store STC Jakarta .
I would like to say Thank you to Jonathan Chord Indonesia and Alvon and Nico Jaben STC to let their First Batch shipment Black Chord Hugo For Me .
In between 2 Hours 9 pcs Black Chord Hugo was sold out, It is unbelievable 
I would like to Share some pictures below


----------



## salanos

Same drivers, Different year. Just a new DAP.
​I keep my mobile listening rig dead simple. Last time I was here it was the F806.Well, actually, I had to get a replacement set for the earphones... 
Well, I actually use a FiiO E11 sometimes, but I'm lazy to include it in the photo since I use it only on a whim.


----------



## rudi0504

themiddlesky said:


> Chord Hugo Black Edition, definitely very very handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Nico 
I have posted my out the box pictures above


----------



## SpudHarris

jmwreck said:


> While waiting for my X1, just testing out the Sennheiser MX375 with Fuze and NX1




Lovely....

Can I ask where you got the 3.5mm mini connector ?


----------



## lin0003

spudharris said:


> Lovely....
> 
> Can I ask where you got the 3.5mm mini connector ?


 
 I think it the the JDS one.


----------



## SpudHarris

lin0003 said:


> I think it the the JDS one.




Cheers pal.

Just checked and indeed it is and amazing value also.

Thanks for that lin0003


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rudi0504 said:


> Yesterday Noon my brand New Chord Black Hugo and Chord Hugo Black leather case just Arrived at Jaben Store STC Jakarta .
> I would like to say Thank you to Jonathan Chord Indonesia and Alvon and Nico Jaben STC to let their First Batch shipment Black Chord Hugo For Me .
> In between 2 Hours 9 pcs Black Chord Hugo was sold out, It is unbelievable
> 
> ...


 
 Hi rudi,
  
 what are the hardware difference between the original Hugo and this black edition? This could not only the color?


----------



## salanos

Back for a moment. Took the time to gather the big happy family for a group photo. If for some reason you don't like a specific Japanese audio giant, look away now.

​Yeah... easy to see where my loyalties lie.

So that's all my kit I consider to be "portable", that is to say I would use out of home.
Obviously I don't use _all_ of these at once. As stated the ZX1 (replacing the F806) is now my go-to portable rig, but if for whatever reason I haven't brought out a WALKMAN, phone/tablet do acceptably.


----------



## H20Fidelity

salanos said:


> Back for a moment. Took the time to gather the big happy family for a group photo. If for some reason you don't like a specific Japanese audio giant, look away now.  ​ Yeah... easy to see where my loyalties lie.
> 
> So that's all my kit I consider to be "portable", that is to say I would use out of home.
> Obviously I don't use _all_ of these at once. As stated the ZX1 (replacing the F806) is now my go-to portable rig, but if for whatever reason I haven't brought out a WALKMAN, phone/tablet do acceptably.


 



 What are thoughts on ZX1 compared to your old F806.

 Which areas do you hear lots of improvement?

 (I own an F806 and Z1050)


----------



## salanos

h20fidelity said:


> What are thoughts on ZX1 compared to your old F806.
> Which areas do you hear lots of improvement?
> (I own an F806 and Z1050)



Quoting myself with the edit I made in the ZX1 thread earlier;


salanos said:


> Edit:
> After even more listening with the ZX1 vs the F806; here is my definitive sound difference list - the ZX1:
> 
> Is warmer & brighter
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Excellent write up salanos!


----------



## salanos

h20fidelity said:


> Excellent write up salanos!



Thanks. I made a minor edit though. Since I'm obsessive about such things I realized I should've tried a more direct comparison with DVC disabled on both (I use DVC disabled on the F806 normally.) The ZX1's bass isn't much weaker, if at all perceivable by me, than the F806, but it does sound tighter - less lingering boom. 
The other aspects still hold up apart from the volume - the F806 is definitely softer at the same system volume, but not as much as I was thinking previously, likely due to DVC (which increases volume by about two or three notches).
Please note that I've only tried it out with my Aurvana inEar3 and XBA-3s, that is, IEMs. Not yet with the ATH-m50. I'd like to get around to that sometime. Regardless, I'd like to mention that the CAurv-iE3s are an excellent match to the ZX1 in their unique way, in my opinion. Though of course if you're the sort to buy this kind of pricey DAP you're unlikely to be searching for "value enthusiast" IEMs.

Regarding DVC - I find that it weakens the bass strength a little, but increases the ceiling clipping limit for the equalizer allowing you to increase bass frequencies further without causing easily audible clipping. It also fills out the midrange a bit more, but I also note that DVC audibly clips/distorts if you set the player volume to full (i.e. Music/Games in the WALKMAN's volume control applet).


----------



## Richsvt

Just came in from a hike and having a Lagunitas Little Sumpin Wild and tuning out for a short time while alone...thought I'd share.


----------



## muzic4life

Not so portable..but it is easy enough to be carried along during the trip.
 AK240 + PS1000e - sound-addiction level : COCAINE


----------



## muzic4life

I think i prefer AK Titan to AK240 for my listening with AKR03 Roxanne...the sound is more proper to my ears. No EQ. Dials L+R set to 9 oclock.


----------



## karloil

i don't see much of this dap here...time to represent it


----------



## CJG888

You are not alone!


----------



## JoeDoe

^^^ thoughts on SQ?


----------



## karloil

joedoe said:


> ^^^ thoughts on SQ?


 
  
 we have a few impressions here - http://www.head-fi.org/t/721167/hifiman-hm650/105#post_11049614


----------



## CJG888

So far, very transparent, excellent separation and soundstage. Not necessarily the no. 1 choice for PRaT fanatics, though...

Very good for classical and jazz (my use case).

IMO, it sounds much better via line out than through the headphone output.

Clunky UI, though, and no gapless.

It may be possible to add gapless support by downgrading to a previous firmware release. I am investigating this.


----------



## DMinor

I don’t know what really happened to this combo, and it’s been taking my ears by storm since I made some adjustments at the same time (resoldering/rewiring & changing iem cable) about a week ago.  It may sound a little hype, but this thing now sounds perfect to my ears. I listen to tons of classical music, so I know how demanding those symphony and orchestral pieces are when it comes to speed, spacing, dynamic, energy and treble. I used to hate the hiss from albums, not anymore with this one as it separates the hiss from the album into a layer without intruding the music. The hiss actually makes me feel like I am listening to genuine & real music. LOL. Never have I enjoyed more listening to the symphony and orchestral work with this combo. All the instruments seem to know how to find their own spaces without invading others. I am speechless. For those who listen to classical music, you know how the source will perform on other genres once it can meet the bloody demand from grand symphony and orchestral work. The treble on this EX1000 now is silky & milky smooth with that elasticity which I enjoyed it on the IE80 when I owned, but with more extensions on the EX1000.
  
 I believe magic can happen when it comes to audio and with some luck. I think the completely capless audio path with the analog signals taken from the DAC directly to the lod pins has made the fundamental difference, complimented by other adjustments made to the audio path.  
  
 To say I am a happy camper is a under statement.


----------



## yacobx

dminor said:


> I don’t know what really happened to this combo, and it’s been taking my ears by storm since I made some adjustments at the same time (resoldering/rewiring & changing iem cable) about a week ago.  It may sound a little hype, but this thing now sounds perfect to my ears. I listen to tons of classical music, so I know how demanding those symphony and orchestral pieces are when it comes to speed, spacing, dynamic, energy and treble. I used to hate the hiss from albums, not anymore with this one as it separates the hiss from the album into a layer without intruding the music. The hiss actually makes me feel like I am listening to genuine & real music. LOL. Never have I enjoyed more listening to the symphony and orchestral work with this combo. All the instruments seem to know how to find their own spaces without invading others. I am speechless. For those who listen to classical music, you know how the source will perform on other genres once it can meet the bloody demand from grand symphony and orchestral work. The treble on this EX1000 now is silky & milky smooth with that elasticity which I enjoyed it on the IE80 when I owned, but with more extensions on the EX1000.
> 
> I believe magic can happen when it comes to audio and with some luck. I think the completely capless audio path with the analog signals taken from the DAC directly to the lod pins has made the fundamental difference, complimented by other adjustments made to the audio path.
> 
> To say I am a happy camper is a under statement.


 
 This is my dream set up


----------



## cattlethief

IM70 sounds great from the AK100ii especially listening to Scotland's 
 finest and the album of the year!!


----------



## wormsdriver

muzic4life said:


> Not so portable..but it is easy enough to be carried along during the trip.
> AK240 + PS1000e - *sound-addiction level : COCAINE
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hahaha. priceless!


----------



## lin0003

Talking about addiction, I am still in love with the SE846 and I think that it is clearly the best IEM I have heard with a new cable upgrade. So much detail and a near perfect sound signature with the white filter. Wouldn't mind slightly more bass but the blue and black are too dark for me.


----------



## rudi0504

h1f1add1cted said:


> Hi rudi,
> 
> what are the hardware difference between the original Hugo and this black edition? This could not only the color?




I Think No Hardware different 
It is Only Color different 
IMO


----------



## Paul Graham

Im a happy head-fier today!
  
 1. My Pelican is alive again thanks to iBasso sending a brand new battery.
 2. My Senn-Grado's arrived just after!
  
  
 Rockbox'd iPod 5.5g 
 Mundorf Gold LOD
 iBasso Pelican PB2
 Fully Balanced Senn-Grado ( Specs in My Senn-Grado Build Thread ) 
  
 Listening to Jean Michel Jarre " Les Chants Magnetiques " & " Les Concerts En Chine "
 From my JMJ FLAC discography.
  
 Right now, Im REALLY enjoying my new cans, They really are something worth looking into.
  
 Anyway, Pics.....


----------



## marko93101

Want to put your magic touch to my iPod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


dminor said:


> I don’t know what really happened to this combo, and it’s been taking my ears by storm since I made some adjustments at the same time (resoldering/rewiring & changing iem cable) about a week ago.  It may sound a little hype, but this thing now sounds perfect to my ears. I listen to tons of classical music, so I know how demanding those symphony and orchestral pieces are when it comes to speed, spacing, dynamic, energy and treble. I used to hate the hiss from albums, not anymore with this one as it separates the hiss from the album into a layer without intruding the music. The hiss actually makes me feel like I am listening to genuine & real music. LOL. Never have I enjoyed more listening to the symphony and orchestral work with this combo. All the instruments seem to know how to find their own spaces without invading others. I am speechless. For those who listen to classical music, you know how the source will perform on other genres once it can meet the bloody demand from grand symphony and orchestral work. The treble on this EX1000 now is silky & milky smooth with that elasticity which I enjoyed it on the IE80 when I owned, but with more extensions on the EX1000.
> 
> I believe magic can happen when it comes to audio and with some luck. I think the completely capless audio path with the analog signals taken from the DAC directly to the lod pins has made the fundamental difference, complimented by other adjustments made to the audio path.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMinor

yacobx said:


> This is my dream set up


 
  
  


marko93101 said:


>


 
  
  
 LOL, audio is sort of personal.
  
 I know many head-fi'ers like bass, but to me treble is the blood of music. It dictates the flow and energy of music. So personally any setup giving the dark and lifeless treble is an instant failure. I appreciate bass too, but bass comes secondary compared to treble as long as it doesn't sound boomy or hollow. I would rather let the recording prescribe the bass needed for my music than have unnecessarily boosted bass. 
  
 Besides treble, dynamics is important to my ears. By that I mean airy sounding with big sound stage. The sound stage can be cheated or misled by some combos with boosted bass. To me good sound stage should be complimented by effortless, transparent and airy sounding with adequate instrument spacing and extensions of both bass and treble. 
  
 IMO, if you have these sound qualities all you need to do is to sit back and enjoy music. I am purely an iem guy, I don’t feel my EX1000 lacking sound stage compared to my D2000, and its treble is definitely superior to the D2000’s (even with the improved treble after I diy recabled the D2000). While the D2000 has excellent bass known to head-fi’ers, but the EX1000’s bass is no slouch.


----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## Wyd4

Still the same for me.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

paul graham said:


>


 
  
 Are those reissues?  And where did you get them?  Nice to rock old school sometimes....


----------



## muzic4life

not a bad combo...in fact, i love it....MUCH


----------



## Paul Graham

buttuglyjeff said:


> Are those reissues?  And where did you get them?  Nice to rock old school sometimes....


 
  
  
 They're the 50th Anniversary HD414.
 They've been lovingly looked after by their previous owner.
 I bought them from him on eBay.
 And they'll get the same from me


----------



## xplosive

love them both..


----------



## muzic4life

@kevin. 
Where did you get that Glove Audio bro? . Overseas delivery? Does Soundwave sell those?


----------



## xplosive

muzic4life said:


> @kevin.
> Where did you get that Glove Audio bro?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 got them from local jaben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one is their demo unit. mine still on the way


----------



## muzic4life

xplosive said:


> got them from local jaben  this one is their demo unit. mine still on the way




So how is the SQ compared to 240? Does it compete?


----------



## yacobx

dminor said:


> LOL, audio is sort of personal.
> 
> I know many head-fi'ers like bass, but to me treble is the blood of music. It dictates the flow and energy of music. So personally any setup giving the dark and lifeless treble is an instant failure. I appreciate bass too, but bass comes secondary compared to treble as long as it doesn't sound boomy or hollow. I would rather let the recording prescribe the bass needed for my music than have unnecessarily boosted bass.
> 
> ...


 
  
 One day ill own the ex1000 but for now ill enjoy my mdrxb90ex's. With the sony tips they are so lifeless and the sound stage is tiny. After I switched to the ts200's Ive been very pleased. Have you ever tried the comply ts200's tips on your set up?


----------



## xplosive

muzic4life said:


> So how is the SQ compared to 240? Does it compete?


 

 yup i can live with either of them.. you may like glove more. imo glove sound more energetic and has more forward presentation. ak240 has better staging and has better micro details, bass also goes deeper in ak240. with glove everything sound more forward so you can hear instruments more clearly. It really comes to your music preferences.


----------



## DMinor

yacobx said:


> One day ill own the ex1000 but for now ill enjoy my mdrxb90ex's. With the sony tips they are so lifeless and the sound stage is tiny. After I switched to the ts200's Ive been very pleased. Have you ever tried the comply ts200's tips on your set up?


 
  
 No I never tried the comply tips. The Sony hybrid tips work great for my ears in terms of sound and comfy. But I agree with you the tips can make quite some difference in sound and the key is to find the right ones for each individual. 
  
 I like tips with [size=12.7272720336914px]shallow & non-intrusive insertion without compromising sound of course. Since I use iems extensively for long hrs everyday, comfy is a must. With the almost weightless EX1000 housing and the hybrid tips, I have grown to feel nothing in my ears. I admire those whose ears can take abuse by (c)iems. [/size]


----------



## muzic4life

my best pairing for shure846! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thou stacking is not my thing anymore, but this, by far is the most superior experience to any combo i have ever tried, unbeatable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Pulling an all-nighter at my campus. The super low noise makes this set-up sound so good.


----------



## Retrias

dminor said:


> No I never tried the comply tips. The Sony hybrid tips work great for my ears in terms of sound and comfy. But I agree with you the tips can make quite some difference in sound and the key is to find the right ones for each individual.
> 
> I like tips with [size=12.7272720336914px]shallow & non-intrusive insertion without compromising sound of course. Since I use iems extensively for long hrs everyday, comfy is a must. With the almost weightless EX1000 housing and the hybrid tips, I have grown to feel nothing in my ears. I admire those whose ears can take abuse by (c)iems. [/size]


 
 I , on the hand didnt really like the fit of the Ex series (so 1k, 600, 700), much prefer the standard peanut shell iem


----------



## Turrican2

The onePlus One and the iFi Micro-iDSD are a great size match, sound is great too...


----------



## DMinor

retrias said:


> I , on the hand didnt really like the fit of the Ex series (so 1k, 600, 700), much prefer the standard peanut shell iem


 
  
 Yeah you got to find whatever the best for your ears in terms of comfy, especially for long hrs of use. Itching is a common discomfort from wearing the iems, also sweating in tropical climate. 
  
 I come to appreciate the design of these stick-out housings, with the over-the-ear cables they make the shallow insertions possible for the tips.


----------



## Retrias

I would agree with shallow insertion being better for comfort though, i throughly despise the er4 series fit


----------



## DMinor

retrias said:


> I would agree with shallow insertion being better for comfort though, i throughly despise the er4 series fit


 
  
 At first one would think these Sony engineers are crazy for designing something like this for the housing. But after you have experienced wearing the iems for a while and become adapted to it, then you start thinking the design actually makes sense. The strained diagonal ear hook provides a horizontal component clamping force which makes the shallow insertion possible without leaking sound, so long as the ear hook fits one's ear nicely.
  
 Sorry for the nasty-looking housing.


----------



## Retrias

Np , i can tell you either really love the iem , or it has visited the surgery table more than one time


----------



## DMinor

or worse than water boarding, as another head-fi'er put it like that. LOL. That just tells you how personal it is when it comes to sound preference, or one man's trash is another man's' treasure.


----------



## Retrias

I find that statement to be correct, o love my um3dd to death (besides its fit),i know at least a couple here who hates it though


----------



## DMinor

That said, the iems (less cable) is just one of the components along the pipeline tho. The final sound product is by trial and error. One has to be able to identify whether a component has the potential for greatness. For example, my 1st amp ever bought, the Alo Rx Mk2, was lifeless (to me of course). I shook my head that piece could be sold for that price at that time. After I tried J3, Alo RX MK2 and 4A.i (all sold long time ago), I knew how hype could spread here at HF or one man's trash is another man's' treasure. Thru diy, I have found the greatness to my ears, because it allowed me to try things at my disposal. Am I the 1st head-fi'er who dared to send 2 volts to amp risking loss of both amp and iems? Yeah I was crazy. LOL.


----------



## Retrias

I would have to agree , but I would have to say there is a baseline quality that a product of a price bracket must fulfill in one way or the other


----------



## muzic4life

I like CL Duet + Fitears! (Tg334/Parterre)


----------



## NLNH

Dita Truth and kenwood a7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice combo


----------



## Onix

nlnh said:


> Dita Truth and kenwood a7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What's that player? Looks like a big Sansa.


----------



## Loquah

Kenwood A7


----------



## acain

This is my first time posting here, everyone has a lot of nice rigs. Here is my current rig, Sony NWZ-S764 Walkman with Fiio Andes E07K connected with a solid silver DIY cable, and DIY CIEM's the CIEM's have Knowles BA's CI for lows and the ED for the highs.


----------



## cripple1

acain said:


> This is my first time posting here, everyone has a lot of nice rigs. Here is my current rig, Sony NWZ-S764 Walkman with Fiio Andes E07K connected with a solid silver DIY cable, and DIY CIEM's the CIEM's have Knowles BA's CI for lows and the ED for the highs.


 
 DIY CIEMs? Tell me more please good sir. Are they entirely DIY?


----------



## NLNH

onix said:


> What's that player? Looks like a big Sansa.


 
  
 Big Sansa lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 That is hd20ga7, normally people call their other recorder A7 tho





 
  
 used to use the a7 (recorder) but now replaced by E8 (kenwood as well）


----------



## acain

cripple1 said:


> DIY CIEMs? Tell me more please good sir. Are they entirely DIY?


 

 Yes they are I have a lot of post in the DIY in ear monitor thread. I took my own impressions of my ear and made negative molds, then used UV acrylic for the shells. I purchased the balanced armatures from Knowles, most CIEM companies use there drivers. Do a search for diy ciem its a great forum.


----------



## cripple1

acain said:


> Yes they are I have a lot of post in the DIY in ear monitor thread. I took my own impressions of my ear and made negative molds, then used UV acrylic for the shells. I purchased the balanced armatures from Knowles, most CIEM companies use there drivers. Do a search for diy ciem its a great forum.


 
 I'll have to look into it. What was the cost for the drivers and the overall finished product in comparison to other CIEM companies?


----------



## acain

Here is a picture of the drivers before being glued into the shell.


----------



## NLNH

acain said:


> Here is a picture of the drivers before being glued into the shell.


 
 Looks very neat =D


----------



## acain

cripple1 said:


> I'll have to look into it. What was the cost for the drivers and the overall finished product in comparison to other CIEM companies?


 

 It depends on what drivers you want and the start up cost. The drivers cost me $45 for 2 drivers per ear. The drivers need high pass and low pass filters(capacitors and resistors). I guess a rough estimate for a duel driver setup cost me $140. They sound really good since you can adjust them to your liking using different value resistors and capacitors for how much bass or treble you want.


----------



## cripple1

acain said:


> It depends on what drivers you want and the start up cost. The drivers cost me $45 for 2 drivers per ear. The drivers need high pass and low pass filters(capacitors and resistors). I guess a rough estimate for a duel driver setup cost me $140. They sound really good since you can adjust them to your liking using different value resistors and capacitors for how much bass or treble you want.


 
 That sound like a _really_ appealing option for CIEMs.. Too bad I have clumsy canned ham hands and can't DIY myself a pair though. Lol. Awesome work though man, and thanks for the info!


----------



## acain

Here is my daughters DIY CIEM's for her portable rig that I made. She wanted them to look like Ariana Grande's. These are single driver using Knowles ED at full range. Cost of the driver was $24 per ear same driver as the Etymotic earbuds


----------



## acain

For diy ciem do a search in the search bar for "home made iem"


----------



## Loquah

nlnh said:


> Big Sansa lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting choice of player! How does it sound?


----------



## acain

How long does the battery last you


----------



## NLNH

loquah said:


> Interesting choice of player! How does it sound?


 
  
  
 the bass response is quite nice but overall phone out sound is shxt
 Lineout is over average tho, and it serves well as a recorder =)
  
 battery.... should be a bit less than a dozen of hours...


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## clee290

Shure SE215 + rockboxed Hifiman HM-601LE
  
 Not as nice as some of you guys' rigs, but I like it


----------



## DMinor

@acain, excellent work on your DIY CIEM's. I bet you had a lots of fun from making those.
  
 BTW, how do you compare your DIY CIEM with other OEM iems you own or owned in terms of sound?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hugo really requires an external amp to sound beefier or with thicker body.


----------



## acain

dminor said:


> @acain, excellent work on your DIY CIEM's. I bet you had a lots of fun from making those.
> 
> BTW, how do you compare your DIY CIEM with other OEM iems you own or owned in terms of sound?


 

 It was a lot of fun, and a lot of trial and error. If I had to compare the sound would be close to the Shure SE315's but with more low end. My next DIY CIEM's will be 4 drivers per ear.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Going crazy.  AK120 >> SysConcept toslink IC >> Chord Hugo >> 16" DHC Peptide Cu-Litz 3.5mm to RCA interconnect >> custom Cmoy amp >> AKG K3003


----------



## Tokyolifer

Not my usual set-ups, but just wanted to share. 
  
 1) IPod Nano -> Fiio E6 -> Noble 3C for my workouts
  
 2) Sony NW-A17 -> A2P TUR-06 -> LCD XC
  
 The ultra-portable setup is actually quite enjoyable...  I am double amping because I couldn't get the LOD to work on the Nano, but the overall SQ is acceptable given that this is basically for treadmills...
  
 The TUR-06/LCD XC is an awesome combination, although it probably deserves a better source than the Sony.  Still waiting for ZX-2 or the next best thing from the AK line...


----------



## gidion27

My set up
Headphone grado magnus v5
Dap sony x1060
Amp the protector

It sounds great... Although my senn cans are pretty sweet as well.


----------



## NLNH

gidion27 said:


> My set up
> Headphone grado magnus v5
> Dap sony x1060
> Amp the protector
> ...


 
 lol best stand ever


----------



## muzic4life

happening now...my fav sound would be ipod+clasdb+hugo..sound is cleaner..a slight more open..and overall sound is firmer.
 Surprisingly..double amping the hugo (as suggested by SP3LLV3XIT) is not bad at all..but thats maybe bcos of the masskobo plays the most part. My test is about to find out how good the Hugo is to suit my taste. I think is not bad. But so far is not my best (compared to my other portable setup + iems/cans that i have)...The good news is...i start to like the sound of my hugo. Let see if some more days able change my mind.


----------



## Bluess

X3+ Cmoy Class A with opa2134. The box for cmoy is made from vsd1s box


----------



## DR650SE

Look what I just found at my parents house. My old minidisc collection.  And I know where my old Sony sport minidisc player is. 












-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## KT66

Ready for tomorrow's commute - 
  
 HSA Studio 3rd Anniv
 Lehmann Traveller Amp
 Kimber Mini Cable from Russ Andrews
 DT1350


----------



## awry

acain said:


> This is my first time posting here, everyone has a lot of nice rigs. Here is my current rig, Sony NWZ-S764 Walkman with Fiio Andes E07K connected with a solid silver DIY cable, and DIY CIEM's the CIEM's have Knowles BA's CI for lows and the ED for the highs.


 
 Great stuff man. Even the cable looks mean.


----------



## acain

awry said:


> Great stuff man. Even the cable looks mean.


 

 Thanks the cable is Mogami then stripped so I could use paracord for the last couple feet.


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> happening now...my fav sound would be ipod+clasdb+hugo..sound is cleaner..a slight more open..and overall sound is firmer.
> Surprisingly..double amping the hugo (as suggested by SP3LLV3XIT) is not bad at all..but thats maybe bcos of the masskobo plays the most part. My test is about to find out how good the Hugo is to suit my taste. I think is not bad. But so far is not my best (compared to my other portable setup + iems/cans that i have)...The good news is...i start to like the sound of my hugo. Let see if some more days able change my mind.


 
  
 I would hope the Hugo would sound good with anything for how much it cost.


----------



## DMinor

I am a non believer of a good setup only good for certain genres of music. A good setup should be good for ALL genres, especially capable of handling the type of classical music (symphonies and orchestral work with many instrument blended) demanding for full spectrum of frequency. 
  
 So, IMO, if a setup good only for certain genres then that setup is not that good at all. I don't listen to many genres except the classical and pops. TBH, the pops are really not that demanding for gears and they can sound just good on many daps/phones.
  
 On the other hand, if your setup can handle the most demanding classical pieces with adequate 3D sound staging, dynamics, instrument spacing, speed, energy & sparkling treble, then you got a true winner.


----------



## DMinor

Just made this 3ft long monster LOD for home use & testing. The cable was salvaged from the stock D2000.


----------



## DR650SE

Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight. 

Sony MZ-S1 Minidisc player > Westone W40 IEMs 












-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## LeDave




----------



## acain

dr650se said:


> Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight.
> 
> Sony MZ-S1 Minidisc player > Westone W40 IEMs
> 
> ...




When did they come out in the 90's


----------



## DR650SE

acain said:


> dr650se said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight.
> ...




Released in 1992 and officially killed off in 2013. MD had little support from record labels and so there was limited pre-recorded albums. Also shortly after they came out, the CD-R came out, followed by the MP3. I had several players and hope to dig them out of boxes this summer. 

Only really became popular in Japan. Not really anywhere else. Though I do remember when Best Buy had a MD section. It was small though. :/

What's crazy is that this Sony Minidisc player is still using the same AA battery that was in it when I stored it like 4 or so years ago. :eek: battery is still kicking. 

-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## DMinor

@DR650SE, can you rip those mini disc's to WAV? Then you can compare how it sounds on the mini disc player and on your dap. 
  
 Can you imagine how much room space you need to store those mini disc's or CD's equivalent to a fully loaded Samsung 1TB msata?


----------



## Loquah

I actually have my collection of about that size in CD folders (about 200 discs per folder) and I think from memory there are about 12 folders. Imagine that in jewel cases!!


----------



## DMinor

I have a 1TB diymod loaded with 924GB, but I have no idea how many CD albums are on that drive. LOL.


----------



## awry

dr650se said:


> Released in 1992 and officially killed off in 2013. MD had little support from record labels and so there was limited pre-recorded albums. Also shortly after they came out, the CD-R came out, followed by the MP3. I had several players and hope to dig them out of boxes this summer.
> 
> Only really became popular in Japan. Not really anywhere else. Though I do remember when Best Buy had a MD section. It was small though. :/
> 
> ...


 
 Bet it still sounds great. You might wanna just change the battery in case it leaks.


----------



## JoeDoe

The X5 took its first tumble this weekend. No major harm, but some decent scuffs on the nice leather case. The taped modded 325E has made me all but forget.


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> @DR650SE
> , can you rip those mini disc's to WAV? Then you can compare how it sounds on the mini disc player and on your dap.
> 
> Can you imagine how much room space you need to store those mini disc's or CD's equivalent to a fully loaded Samsung 1TB msata?




I should try and find a way to rip them. I wonder if I could find an external MD drive that works like a CD drive. Man to have 1TB worth of MD, I'd have MD coming out of my ears!



loquah said:


> I actually have my collection of about that size in CD folders (about 200 discs per folder) and I think from memory there are about 12 folders. Imagine that in jewel cases!!




Man, It's crazy how much things have changed.



dminor said:


> I have a 1TB diymod loaded with 924GB, but I have no idea how many CD albums are on that drive. LOL.




Yea, it's crazy to think that now I can carry around 1TB worth of music. I remember when the MD was my first leap away from CDs. It was nice to be able to carry around a "lot" of music and not have to deal with the size of CDs. I had a small MD folder. And I created a lot of mix MDs. So it was like a digital music teaser. And when I created the mix MDs, I had to do a 1X copy so I had to let it record as the music played. I'm sure the sound quality is terrible lol. Especially since I was probably copying MP3s. Eventually Net MDs came about and they worked like MP3 CDs. I wonder when the last time I put down my MD player for good was. I don't remember what I traded it out for. I may have gone back to the CD player since there was very few pre recorded MDs.

However, this player has an optical in, so I'm thinking I may create some new Mix MD's by using the optical. Copy some HD tracks and see how it comes out. 

I have fond memories of sitting in the hallway in high school, just outside the gym. on my lunch break, listening to music on my MD player. My how times have changed. 




awry said:


> Bet it still sounds great. You might wanna just change the battery in case it leaks.


 I'm going to give it a good listen over the next few days and experiment with making some new Mix minidiscs.  Fun little toy. 

lol I actually swapped out the battery this morning as I headed into work. I plan to listen to it on my lunch break.


----------



## CJG888




----------



## israikc

dr650se said:


> Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight.
> 
> Sony MZ-S1 Minidisc player > Westone W40 IEMs
> 
> ...


 
 I have that exact same player. Damn I loved that thing to death, I'd carry it everywhere.
 I still have mine along with a couple MDs.
  
 What I liked, and still do, about this player was the insanely long battery life, something like 80 hours just playing on a single AA battery.


----------



## compicat

Lotoo Paw Gold and Custom Art Pro330 V2


----------



## MrRzepa

@compicat, That Looks really great together... I bet sound is even better 

Taptalked from my Portable Ultrataptalker 2000


----------



## MikePortnoy

compicat said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haci naber ya  (it is a joke between us, means 'how are you buddy') 

Btw, it is a really cool looking system..


----------



## indieman

Just a quick and dirty... but I'm really loving this combo. The monoprice iem with Sony hybrid tips I believe. The tips really give the bass more presence and slam. Great for electronic music.


----------



## DR650SE

Stupid phone/double post


----------



## DR650SE

israikc said:


> I have that exact same player. Damn I loved that thing to death, I'd carry it everywhere.
> I still have mine along with a couple MDs.
> 
> What I liked, and still do, about this player was the insanely long battery life, something like 80 hours just playing on a single AA battery.




 Yea it had crazy battery life! I may have to burn a few AAs over the next week or so and listen to some old mixed tapes (errr MDs) as I turn back the hands of time on some memories. 

That's the great thing about music to me. The memories that are tied to it.


----------



## Onix

dr650se said:


> That's the great thing about music to me. The memories that are tied to it.


 
 That comment was spot-on for many of us, I guess.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dr650se said:


> That's the great thing about music to me. The memories that are tied to it.


 

 This is true, though Its a two way street in that regard for me.

 I have albums / artists I will not listen too any longer due to certain experiences in my life, time passed.

 Jimmy Hendrix being one of them, this isn't because I don't appreciate him or his music, more the surroundings that came with those times.

 I cannot listen to Eminem anymore either.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

H20Fidelity said:
			
		

> I cannot listen to Eminem anymore either.




Fret not. You didn't miss much. He's lost himself already. I only listen to his older ones now.


----------



## karloil

just loving it!


----------



## Turrican2

Rediscovered my beloved DX100,now that it thinks it's an Hdp-r10 thanks to some great Russian FW. Interface is fast and smooth, no pops, really great sound, I think this is the FW the DX100 has always needed. Oh, and it can now handle dsd (.dsf format) files.


----------



## qafro

tokyolifer said:


> Not my usual set-ups, but just wanted to share.
> 
> 1) IPod Nano -> Fiio E6 -> Noble 3C for my workouts
> 
> ...


 
  
 What Amp did you use for the Sony A17 because I've got a Sony A15 and how is the sound quality?


----------



## Tokyolifer

qafro said:


> What Amp did you use for the Sony A17 because I've got a Sony A15 and how is the sound quality?


 

 In the photo, I am using my TUR-06, a hybrid tube-transistor amp from a small Japanese shop called Analog Squared Paper.  It is a good combination especially if you are using large cans, as the amp has ample power to drive anything you throw at it.  A more practical (and readily available) solution is probably Sony dac/amps - PHA-3 or PHA-2 - that would allow you to use the digital out (WM Port) on your A15.  I think amping in general does help one get the most out of the A10 series in terms of sound quality - expanded soundstage, better treble extension, instrument separation and above all, more and better bass.  Obviously, it does become less portable as shown in my photo...


----------



## muzic4life

my simple but VERY GOOD! combo


----------



## muzic4life

i love this too...ipod/clasdb/hugo/shure846.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

muzic4life said:


> my simple but VERY GOOD! combo


 

 Define simple, because that's not simple to pay for...
  
 How do you like the GS1000e?  I loved my time with the RS1e....


----------



## muzic4life

buttuglyjeff said:


> Define simple, because that's not simple to pay for...
> 
> How do you like the GS1000e?  I loved my time with the RS1e....




LOL!

GS1000e are very nice (based on my taste). Great soundstage. Very good sound-image (vocals/instruments are very life-like). Very clean sounding. Not too aggresive. VERY sweet mids. no hint of sibilant whatsoever. Treble is just at the right amount to achieve the high level of accuracy. Imaging inside head is amazing! I much prefer these to RS1e or MsProe for sure. Compared to my PS1000e..these gs1000 is slightly warmer, not much. The woody timbre might be the cause. Also, the mids just a slighty more laidback to the ps1000e. The gs1000 seems to be more relax in sound. More easy to go with any genres. While the ps1000e, to me is the king of sound-image. The mids is slightly more bodied than gs1k. And the life-like level is ultra real to my ears. Playing songs like david munyon, chalie hadden, or any classical with cello/violin was so amazingly REAL. the ambience inside head, to me, is like no other....and the best thing about it...i just need ak240 for that.


----------



## blackwolf1006

karloil said:


> just loving it!


 
  
 I bought one of those players at the last meet I went to. I haven't gotten a chance to mess with it. Damm you AK240. Are you using a stock card?


----------



## muzic4life

I forgot to say that i am a grado big fans


----------



## Androb

muzic4life said:


> I forgot to say that i am a grado big fans


 
 Do you own all those? 
 I will accept donations if you ain't using a pair ))) (JK)


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> I forgot to say that i am a grado big fans


 
  
 WOW!!!!! I am jealous of you I have one pair the SR225 and love them.


----------



## muzic4life

I have all those in the picture (+ gs1000e and ps1000e) except rs1e and mspro e. I had em with me for a week. And ended up to return it. I love the previous "i" series. And to me the "e" series are somewhat better. Not much. But i noticed they have a slightly better body in sound. Treble also a slightly less aggresive but still nicely airy and exciting. And this was my main reason not liking the rs1e and mspro e. Treble cut down a bit too much for my taste (less airier compared to the other e series). Upper mids somehow needs a little body to it to make it more firm and clear when voicing. And with the added bass..the mids is somehow a little suffering from clarity and sound image achievement. IMO, TREBLE is a Grado's blood vein. Very crucial in achieving best imaging performance (ps1000e is best in this regards - by no mean excessive treble or sibilant like that) and to me..rs1e/mspro-e suffers from it (speaking of grado's original famous signature). Some people i believe they might like it the new tonality of the RS1e/mspro-e. But i had a weird experience with both mspro-e and rs1e, in the same album..with the same singer..sometimes they sounded so well. But sometimes lose many details. Vocal suffer from clarity (like veiled)..instruments suffer also in creating a good ambience and they all sounded a bit dull..guitar strings/cymbals/piano doesnt sound like they should be. And i tot my unit are false. Until i read on "grado e series" thread abd found someone experienced similar like me.


----------



## Androb

muzic4life said:


> I have all those in the picture (+ gs1000e and ps1000e) except rs1e and mspro e. I had em with me for a week. And ended up to return it. I love the previous "i" series. And to me the "e" series are somewhat better. Not much. But i noticed they have a slightly better body in sound. Treble also a slightly less aggresive but still nicely airy and exciting. And this was my main reason not liking the rs1e and mspro e. Treble cut down a bit too much for my taste (less airier compared to the other e series). Upper mids somehow needs a little body to it to make it more firm and clear when voicing. And with the added bass..the mids is somehow a little suffering from clarity and sound image achievement. IMO, TREBLE is a Grado's blood vein. Very crucial in achieving best imaging performance (ps1000e is best in this regards - by no mean excessive treble or sibilant like that) and to me..rs1e/mspro-e suffers from it (speaking of grado's original famous signature). Some people i believe they might like it the new tonality of the RS1e/mspro-e. But i had a weird experience with both mspro-e and rs1e, in the same album..with the same singer..sometimes they sounded so well. But sometimes lose many details. Vocal suffer from clarity (like veiled)..instruments suffer also in creating a good ambience and they all sounded a bit dull..guitar strings/cymbals/piano doesnt sound like they should be. And i tot my unit are false. Until i read on "grado e series" thread abd found someone experienced similar like me.


 
 Ah that is a nice collection!

 I have only heard sr80 I think it was, so I have no idea how the upper line sounds like. But it sounds promising!
 Which pair your favourite?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

muzic4life said:


> I have all those in the picture (+ gs1000e and ps1000e) except rs1e and mspro e. I had em with me for a week. And ended up to return it. I love the previous "i" series. And to me the "e" series are somewhat better. Not much. But i noticed they have a slightly better body in sound. Treble also a slightly less aggresive but still nicely airy and exciting. And this was my main reason not liking the rs1e and mspro e. Treble cut down a bit too much for my taste (less airier compared to the other e series). Upper mids somehow needs a little body to it to make it more firm and clear when voicing. And with the added bass..the mids is somehow a little suffering from clarity and sound image achievement. IMO, TREBLE is a Grado's blood vein. Very crucial in achieving best imaging performance (ps1000e is best in this regards - by no mean excessive treble or sibilant like that) and to me..rs1e/mspro-e suffers from it (speaking of grado's original famous signature). Some people i believe they might like it the new tonality of the RS1e/mspro-e. But i had a weird experience with both mspro-e and rs1e, in the same album..with the same singer..sometimes they sounded so well. But sometimes lose many details. Vocal suffer from clarity (like veiled)..instruments suffer also in creating a good ambience and they all sounded a bit dull..guitar strings/cymbals/piano doesnt sound like they should be. And i tot my unit are false. Until i read on "grado e series" thread abd found someone experienced similar like me.







Tried the grado PS500e at the ISSE.

Amazeballs. And I thought my brushes with the SR series was impressive enough.


----------



## muzic4life

androb said:


> Ah that is a nice collection!
> 
> I have only heard sr80 I think it was, so I have no idea how the upper line sounds like. But it sounds promising!
> Which pair your favourite?


 


lookingforiems said:


> Tried the grado PS500e at the ISSE.
> 
> Amazeballs. And I thought my brushes with the SR series was impressive enough.


 
  
 I love all Grado cans. But if i have to pick let say 2 of them only, i think is no doubt, the gs1000e and ps1000e. The base signature are the same compared to a lower models of Grado, but these two i think are at different level. Not bcos of their price are higher , but its ability to create a room-feel and ambience inside head, when we able to picture every part in the music a lot cleaner and everything is more precise and more neat in the presentation. For example when i listen to vocal or violin or cello, not only they sounded so amazingly accurate and real, but also able to drag me there "in the room" with the musician. I have experienced with some other TOTL cans before, but nothing as stunning as these two  (based on my taste and all gears that i had/have to drive them). 
  
 between the ps500e and 325e, personally i prefer the 325e. The 325e's treble can be a slightly more sharper/aggressive compared to ps500e if not properly driven (or in my case, i use EQ from my AK devices to control them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The ps500e might be a tad smoother in tonality, warmer, and more bass (and maybe a very slightly better in resolution/texture too, but barely noticeable). But 325e, to me, is still more accurate to my ears, and actually, i prefer the mids on 325e compared to ps500e. The mids-body on 325e is firmer and better bodied when properly driven or EQed. The ps500e is more relaxing..easy going genres, and the 325e is more exciting, more rocking, and also can be a little more "hi-fi" then the ps500e with a proper setup and the right songs.


----------



## karloil

blackwolf1006 said:


> I bought one of those players at the last meet I went to. I haven't gotten a chance to mess with it. Damm you AK240. Are you using a stock card?


 
  
 yes. i'm using the stock classic card. i tried using its line-out with a c421 w/ad8620 - sounds a lot cleaner!


----------



## muzic4life

and btw...loving grado that much, it does not stop me of being a bass lover actually, i am enjoying KORN and LORDE album with this combo right now - good bass


----------



## maricius

muzic4life said:


> and btw...loving grado that much, it does not stop me of being a bass lover actually, i am enjoying KORN and LORDE album with this combo right now - good bass


 

 I love that amp so. Sadly, I'm trading them for a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog.


----------



## whoever

somebody said portable? 
  
  
 Strange news from another star:


 Shozy Alien + Harmony 8 on Piccolino crystal.....and just WAV and FLAC.....what (the hell) else?


----------



## Paul Graham

My SR125i's arrived today, 
Not a huge upgrade but I've so far only heard the SR60, SR60i, iGrado & iGrado MKII ( E series )
Due to Crimbo my upgrade budget is all but gone so I jumped on these to see what the differences are as you move up the chain, They only cost me £60 with the extension and step down cable all included so I can't complain lol.

iPod 5.5g vid Rockbox'd.
Topping NX1.
Silver leopard LOD.
Grado SR125i


----------



## AnakChan

maricius said:


> I love that amp so. Sadly, I'm trading them for a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog.


What are you using to drive the Alpha Dogs then?


----------



## Arty McGhee

whaddayoulookinat


----------



## muzic4life

maricius said:


> I love that amp so. Sadly, I'm trading them for a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog.




Hi, 
I heard the alpha dogs sound good with these Duet. I never had the alphadogs tho. But friends asked me to try many times. They say the dog's signature suit well with these Duet. Not sure thou.


----------



## maricius

anakchan said:


> What are you using to drive the Alpha Dogs then?




I'll be using an iFi Micro iDSD for both home and portable rig. I was thinking of an A2P TUR-06 as my future amp but the wait and tax issues with my country are off-putting. I'm currently looking at the two Burson Soloists, the Woo WA7, and the Violectric V2xx line with products of the former two brands locally available. 



muzic4life said:


> Hi,
> I heard the alpha dogs sound good with these Duet. I never had the alphadogs tho. But friends asked me to try many times. They say the dog's signature suit well with these Duet. Not sure thou.




Maybe I'll get to pit the CLAS -dB/Duet against my Micro iDSD.


----------



## Wyd4

I have been considering the micro idsd.
Want sure whether to take the leap out not


----------



## maricius

wyd4 said:


> I have been considering the micro idsd.
> Want sure whether to take the leap out not




It's been compared favorably to the Hugo by some but it seems there are two camps… one that hears the Hugo to be warmer and the iDSD neutral-warm and another that hears the Hugo to be leaning closer to neutra-lean and analytical and the iDSD to be warmer and musical. All comparisons though claim that the Hugo still lead slightly in technicalities such as soundstage overall (envelopment). The iDSD is the choice though if you're in need power to drive the planar magnetics. However and like the Hugo, the iDSD does not offer balanced output which might turn some away.

Overall and in my own experiences, I find the iDSD DAC section to be superb and its internal amp to have great synergy and versatility albeit lacking in refinement and technicalities compared to TOTL portable amps. At the price of $500 compared to the Hugo $2000+ you can buy portable amps and even desktop amps to push the performance past the Hugo. The Hugo is probably still better especially as a single-box setup. In the end it still goes back to what you need and what you're willing to spend/carry around.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hugo triple patties, anyone?


----------



## muzic4life

@Bryan:  LOL!! and WHAT NOT! you're always da man bro! Cleverly set!


----------



## blackwolf1006

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hugo triple patties, anyone?


 
  
 Source porn. .


----------



## NLNH

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hugo triple patties, anyone?


 
 #bondage #fetish hmmmhmmmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 very nice crafts indeed


----------



## acain

nlnh said:


> #bondage #fetish hmmmhmmmm!
> 
> very nice crafts indeed




Thats a good amount of money sitting there.


----------



## MrRzepa

So... here's Rzepa mobile gear. This is something that can be described as "not as good as some others you guys have"  Obvious Phonak pfe 012 is obvious but who'll guess what the dap is?  
  
I'll soon replace source for something better, stay tuned!
  
ps: sorry for terrible pic my camera struggle without sunlight.


----------



## Wyd4




----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## jmwreck

Fiio x1 + Fiio e11k + Blox BE3


----------



## h1f1add1cted

wyd4 said:


>


 

 Best background ever


----------



## swannie007

jmwreck said:


> Fiio x1 + Fiio e11k + Blox BE3


 

 What interconnect is that? Nice and short!


----------



## maricius

swannie007 said:


> What interconnect is that? Nice and short!


 

 JDS Labs http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## swannie007

maricius said:


> JDS Labs http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


 

 Thanks man. Cheers from Oz.


----------



## Loquah

If you're in Oz, Noisy Motel supplies those interconnects


----------



## AnakChan

Aurender Flow going through a run-in :-


----------



## swannie007

loquah said:


> If you're in Oz, Noisy Motel supplies those interconnects




Thanks mate.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

My new toys



Spoiler












Audio Technica ATH-EP700 run through a iPod Nano 2nd generation


----------



## muzic4life

Mot bad combo..i like it


----------



## muzic4life

Isn't it nice..to have something SO SIMPLE (to use)...and SO GOOD!


----------



## lee730

Don't forget to mention "so expensive" as well...


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> Mot bad combo..i like it


 

 It looks like you have quite a few rigs in the back round.


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> Isn't it nice..to have something SO SIMPLE (to use)...and SO GOOD!


 

 Man that is a great picture just the way the light comes off the grado's.


----------



## muzic4life

lee730 said:


> Don't forget to mention "so expensive" as well...


 
 they sing so nicely...wallet scream so badly..haha!
  


acain said:


> It looks like you have quite a few rigs in the back round.


 
 Yes, i have some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


acain said:


> Man that is a great picture just the way the light comes off the grado's.


 
 Thanks..actually i never tot the picture will show up that big LOL (i just checked on my laptop)...i used my note3 to upload.


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> they sing so nicely...wallet scream so badly..haha!
> 
> Yes, i have some
> 
> ...


 

 I hope you have a good job you have some pretty expensive rigs there LOL.


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> I hope you have a good job you have some pretty expensive rigs there LOL.


Sounds like someone is jealous despite the fake LOL.


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Sounds like someone is jealous despite the fake LOL.


 

 That's a lot of portable rigs I have one portable rig, but when my kids are done college I will be on a spending spree.


----------



## Mimouille

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DMinor

acain said:


> That's a lot of portable rigs I have one portable rig, but when my kids are done college I will be on a spending spree.


 
  
 Now that's genuine excuse for not fooling yourself.


----------



## kenz

My Gears to end the 2014 and entering 2015 with a blast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Awesome combination = Hifiman HM-901a + Earwerkz Legend Remastered (8 driver, 7 way, 6 crossovers)


----------



## Yobster69

kenz said:


> My Gears to end the 2014 and entering 2015 with a blast.
> 
> Awesome combination = Hifiman HM-901a + Earwerkz Legend Remastered (8 driiver, 7 way, 6 crossovers)


Love those CIEM's, not heard of Earwerksz before (bit of a noob). Please give your impressions against others to may own, would love to hear what they are like. Thier web site makes some bold claims


----------



## Hisoundfi

Care to share a link of the company that makes those CIEMs?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## shotgunshane

www.EarWerkz.com


----------



## Duncan

I'm seemingly modest compared to some here, however as of today with my newest purchase, I'm using Samsung Note 4 (streaming) or FiiO X5, Chord Hugo and Shure SE846...

...Crazy to think how much money is in our pockets!!


----------



## Onix

> ...Crazy to think how much money is in our pockets!!


 
 I think it is more like "was in our pockets" old mate.


----------



## Duncan

onix said:


> I think it is more like "was in our pockets" old mate.


QFT!!

How did I fail so miserably to convey my own sentiment!?


----------



## acain

Our expensive hobby keeps us sane and out of trouble, and at least we have something to show for our hard earned money.


----------



## swannie007

acain said:


> Our expensive hobby keeps us sane and out of trouble, and at least we have something to show for our hard earned money.


 

 Thats what I tell my wife all the time!


----------



## muzic4life

acain said:


> I hope you have a good job you have some pretty expensive rigs there LOL.


 
 Haha! Yeah..as father of 3 sons..it happen me to be so lucky enough that i can enjoy this hobby without disturbing to my financial. Unfortunately, my wife she does not listen music that much, but i listen to her gripe so often every time new stuffs coming in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..(bcos audio gears are useless to her - she likes travelling instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but i think she understands me okay, as i am the kind of person who seldom hang about with friends, i spend most of my after-business-hours with sons and music, at home. I wish i could have 1 setup only for my music enjoyment, but sometimes i do feel like missing other signature when listening to certain genres, so it has to be more than one to prevent the boringness of my listening...i hope u can enjoy yours too @acain.


----------



## maricius




----------



## DMinor

My 480GB portable music drive


----------



## KT66

HM-901 + Lehmann Traveller- amazing sound, if unpractical for the bag


----------



## kenz

yobster69 said:


> Love those CIEM's, not heard of Earwerksz before (bit of a noob). Please give your impressions against others to may own, would love to hear what they are like. Thier web site makes some bold claims


 
  
 Here's a cut out from my impressions over at the Earwerkz thread, 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/737233/earwerkz-a-new-ciem-company-discussion-thread/294
  
  


kenz said:


> A little more initial impressions to add on.
> 
> 1. The Legend R seems to cover characteristics of my old JH13 (pre FP), Heir Audio 8a, some bit of UM Legacy and CustomArt H8 pro.
> 2. The details are very high, perhaps the highest i've heard on an 8-driver iem.
> ...


----------



## nntnam

dminor said:


> My 480GB portable music drive


 

 Wow, looking great! Is that video 5.5G? I have one, still running perfectly after 7 years.


----------



## iJay

dminor said:


> My 480GB portable music drive




I bought a used 5.5g a couple months ago. No issues at all and holds full charge. Amazing really! Which Op-amp are you using in your Leckerton?


----------



## iJay

Used 80gb 5.5gen with Senn IE4 using WAV 16/44.1. Super portable and great sound.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

maricius said:


>


 
 Very nice, could you please share the name (or link to buy) of the short interconnect coaxial cable, I'm searching for that since a while. Thank you!


----------



## DMinor

nntnam said:


> Wow, looking great! Is that video 5.5G? I have one, still running perfectly after 7 years.


 
  
 Yes 5.5g, and these old buggers seem running forever free of bugs.
  


ijay said:


> I bought a used 5.5g a couple months ago. No issues at all and holds full charge. Amazing really! Which Op-amp are you using in your Leckerton?


 
  
 AD8610. Admittedly I haven't tried other opamp's since I like the way it is by default.


----------



## maricius

h1f1add1cted said:


> Very nice, could you please share the name (or link to buy) of the short interconnect coaxial cable, I'm searching for that since a while. Thank you!


 

 It's the stock one from the iBasso DX90 package. I have yet to buy an aftermarket one but I know you can custom order cables from many manufacturers once you send in your exact specifications (terminations, length, etc.). 
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=30
  
 also
  
 Moon Audio, maybe Double Helix Cables? Quite pricey but at least you can be assured of quality.


----------



## swannie007

I recommend Forza Audio Works, their cables are top quality and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## swannie007

redcarmoose said:


>


 

 Simple, inexpesive solution to mobile music. I like it!


----------



## Onix

redcarmoose said:


>


 
 You are a very good product photographer Moose. Love the background.


----------



## acain

That is a cool looking cable it looks like a zipper.


----------



## Redcarmoose

acain said:


> That is a cool looking cable it looks like a zipper.


 

 It is a regular coat zipper with implanted cable.
  
  
  
 ALPEX muzip AHP-118PG IEM


----------



## Redcarmoose

swannie007 said:


> Simple, inexpesive solution to mobile music. I like it!






No good with additional amp, the ALPEX IEMs only like direct out, no home amps either? I have never?


----------



## Redcarmoose

onix said:


> You are a very good product photographer Moose. Love the background.





That is recycled hardwood from a Javanese fishing boat. They are known for bright paint jobs.


----------



## Mimouille

The drawer of wonders, from which I pick every morning. SE5, NT6, Roxannes, MH335DW, Kaede, Ref1.


----------



## akhyar

mimouille said:


> The drawer of wonders, from which I pick every morning. SE5, NT6, Roxannes, MH335DW, Kaede, Ref1. ...




What? No drybox / dry cabinet for your earpieces?


----------



## Mimouille

These Pelican boxes are protection enough IMO, all the more so in the ultra dry Beijing air purified in my apartment.


----------



## shotgunshane

mimouille said:


> The drawer of wonders, from which I pick every morning. SE5, NT6, Roxannes, MH335DW, Kaede, Ref1.



The drawer or wonders lives up to its name. The real question is what is in the cabinet of curiosities?


----------



## Mimouille

shotgunshane said:


> The drawer or wonders lives up to its name. The real question is what is in the cabinet of curiosities?


A Hugo, a 901, some amp cards, a Tera, a RWAK240, some cables and some old playboy magazines.


----------



## JoeDoe

mimouille said:


> A Hugo, a 901, some amp cards, a Tera, a RWAK240, some cables and some old playboy magazines.




Sounds like a drawer that is seen lots of playtime…


----------



## Mimouille

joedoe said:


> Sounds like a drawer that is seen lots of playtime…


Not enough, never enough.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> The drawer of wonders, from which I pick every morning. SE5, NT6, Roxannes, MH335DW, Kaede, Ref1.




I'm quite disappointed actually, just an average draw. I was really expecting at least a layer of red carpet or silk lining. Try and jazz it up a bit Mimouille and come back.


----------



## herijgonzalez

Figured I'd join in on the fun.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> I'm quite disappointed actually, just an average draw. I was really expecting at least a layer of red carpet or silk lining. Try and jazz it up a bit Mimouille and come back.


 
 I tried, but all my customs have different tastes, and they can never agree on the decoration...don't get me started on Fitear and JH arguing on carpet color...


----------



## Arvan

Got myself some KC06 to ad to the portable collection..Switching daps between ipod classic 6th gen, Sansa clip sport or the LG G2.


----------



## SkyBleu

arvan said:


> Got myself some KC06 to ad to the portable collection..Switching daps between ipod classic 6th gen, Sansa clip sport or the LG G2.


 
 Quality picture. Love the bokeh effect that you're rocking in the background.


----------



## Arvan

skybleu said:


> Quality picture. Love the bokeh effect that you're rocking in the background.


 
  
 Thanks man!


----------



## Mimouille

Indeed great pic.


----------



## Bluess

Can somebody recommends me the best headphones below 200$? I listen to vocal and pop the most.


----------



## Androb

bluess said:


> Can somebody recommends me the best headphones below 200$? I listen to vocal and pop the most.


 
 Koss porta pro..


----------



## Arvan

androb said:


> Koss porta pro..


 
 +1


----------



## Jon Sonne

Is that a christmas tree in the background? I can see you really spend some on getting the lighting just right!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 Quote: 





arvan said:


> Got myself some KC06 to ad to the portable collection..Switching daps between ipod classic 6th gen, Sansa clip sport or the LG G2.


----------



## Arvan

You got to work your magic sometimes right? @LuckyEars


----------



## Jon Sonne

@Arvan Its a very addictive hobby. Can you send me the picture in full res? I could use a new screensaver


----------



## looper1994

Connected to: se215 or vmoda xs. Depending on which one I bring when I commute. 

The amp is really just excessive, using it for home use only as I just happen to have it.

The Pelican 1015 fits the x3 perfectly. Unfortunately,it cannot fit the x3 with the amp together.


----------



## Jon Sonne

My modified Sony MH1. I use it with my iPod nano 7g. 
  

  
 Its an in-line HPF for adjusting bass. It has two settings: reduced bass and bypass.
 With this setup, I am able to change track, volume and bass level without having to take the dap out of my pocket


----------



## Bluess

androb said:


> Koss porta pro..



My friend had one and I didn't like it.


----------



## rudi0504

Out the Box Aurender Flow from Korea is DAC Amp
SQ out the box is excellent pair with iem JVC HA FX 850


----------



## vladzakhar




----------



## acain

rudi0504 said:


> Out the Box Aurender Flow from Korea is DAC Amp
> SQ out the box is excellent pair with iem JVC HA FX 850




It looks like a wall thermostat.


----------



## RAFA

For those who would have liked the standard ESW9 with a little less bass and a bit more refinement


----------



## muzic4life

acain said:


> It looks like a wall thermostat.




LOL! 

thats what i tot the 1st time i saw it. But then i like it. So i bought it too. Haha!


----------



## rudi0504

acain said:


> It looks like a wall thermostat.







muzic4life said:


> LOL!
> 
> thats what i tot the 1st time i saw it. But then i like it. So i bought it too. Haha!




Thank you 2 of you 
Look like front loading washing mashine hahahaha
But sound very good hahahaha


----------



## acain

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you 2 of you
> Look like front loading washing mashine hahahaha
> But sound very good hahahaha


 

 They cost as much as a washing machine.


----------



## Duncan

bluess said:


> My friend had one and I didn't like it.


Totally the wrong thread, but we'll carry on, what didn't you like about the Koss? What could've been improved to your ears?


----------



## Bluess

duncan said:


> Totally the wrong thread, but we'll carry on, what didn't you like about the Koss? What could've been improved to your ears?



According to my memory, pretty much everything. I want some thing with wide soundstage, deep and powerful bass, forward mid and sparky treble. I guess it's too much for 200$. I currently own T-Peos H-100J, I want something like it with wider soundstage and extensive treble.


----------



## Bluess

I can get a secondhand DT770, A900X for 170$, I wonder if they match my taste


----------



## Bluess

Here's my rig: X3+Cmoy class A with OPA2107


----------



## AnakChan

Finally a worthy & reasonable successor to the CLAS -dB/Duet stack.


----------



## MrRzepa

@rudi0504,
 As all of you can see great sound can be in pocket-friendly size. That is one brick of sound. Seriously, how much does it weight? Looks you can kill someone with it.
 Can you write something more about SQ? Also how much steam that thing has?
  
  
 For me it looks like some sci-fi movie evil computer' eye. It should glow red. And blink with the beat of music.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Finally a worthy & reasonable successor to the CLAS -dB/Duet stack.




Congrats Sean for your new Aurender Flow


----------



## rudi0504

mrrzepa said:


> @rudi0504
> ,
> As all of you can see great sound can be in pocket-friendly size. That is one brick of sound. Seriously, how much does it weight? Looks you can kill someone with it.
> Can you write something more about SQ? Also how much steam that thing has?
> ...




Please read the impression from Anak Chan about Aurender Flow :

http://www.head-fi.org/products/aurender-flow/reviews/12134


----------



## H20Fidelity

rudi0504 said:


> Out the Box Aurender Flow from Korea is DAC Amp
> SQ out the box is excellent pair with iem JVC HA FX 850


 


 Did you get a new camera Rudi? Your shots look different, great!


----------



## nntnam

My new earphone: MH335DW
  

  
 Current setup: iphone -> Theorem 720 -> Fitear MH335DW


----------



## looper1994

Hi, do u think a headphone amplifier will work with a microphone? For example if I plug the mic to the in jack of the amp and the out to the mic jack of the computer? Thanks.


----------



## muzic4life

i feel like this combo, so far, is the BEST for me using tg334 and shure 846. Everything almost perfect for my taste. Lively treble at the right amount, mids is VERY clean and clear, and bass is SO good (deep and slamming with Quality!), imaging inside head very good too - Jazz, Rock, Pop - all good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 ipod / Theorem720 as dac / Masskobo 395 / M2M Crystal Cable - Dreamline series / TG334


----------



## nntnam

muzic4life said:


> i feel like this combo, so far, is the BEST for me using tg334 and shure 846. Everything almost perfect for my taste. Lively treble at the right amount, mids is VERY clean and clear, and bass is SO good (deep and slamming with Quality!), imaging inside head very good too - Jazz, Rock, Pop - all good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow nice setup. How is the 395 vs Theorem's built-in headamp?


----------



## muzic4life

nntnam said:


> Wow nice setup. How is the 395 vs Theorem's built-in headamp?




Masskobo 395s are a very (balance &) neutral amp with excellent clarity compared to Theorem. The Theorem also good. But the clarity and ability to create dimention still below mk395. I love the mids and bass impact on theorem but the treble i feel like a bit too thin and sharp to offset its mids/bass. I do think Theorem are more suitable for cans. And with sensitive iems..it creates hissing (mk395 also got hiss but very very tiny and smooth hissing -barely listenable) Mk395s are similar to cypherlab Duet..but more bodied and more finesse in overall performance. 

The Theroem line-out dac adding more body to and make the mk395's SQ a tad smoother and more solid. I never experienced such a wonderful SQ like this before using s846 and tg334. Very very good.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Just wanna give a shoutout to plussound audio! Their new x series cables are really nice and very portable-friendly. I'll have an estron BaX coming soon so we'll compare to see how it compares to the x series in sound and comfort, as the BaX is thinner by another 0.5mm i believe.
  
 Sorry bout crappy photo quality. Phone doesnt wanna take good pictures today...


----------



## shotgunshane

cotnijoe said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, might have to try one of these on the Supra.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Meanwhile in the ghetto... 



Samsung Galaxy streaming Google Music (has an extra battery) 

Fiio l16 interconnect 

Topping NX1 (80 hours of battery life!) 

Takstar pro80 with case and Hm5 memory foam pads (as recommended by peter123) 

It all fits in the pro80 case

Fun, cheap and easy! (like me )


----------



## Cotnijoe

shotgunshane said:


> Hmm, might have to try one of these on the Supra.


 
  
 That's the plan when mine gets here... in like two months haha. Maybe you could gimme urs for a week to see what its like


----------



## remilio

Fiio X5 + Focal Spirit Pro.
  
 Not very high-end, but still non-fatiguing and involving sound at the same time.


----------



## Wyd4

My latest little toy 

 Really enjoying this combo, particularly with Damien Rice, Alice in Chains Unplugged, Nirvana unplugged etc, Clapton Unplugged... I think there may be a pattern


----------



## acain

wyd4 said:


> My latest little toy
> 
> Really enjoying this combo, particularly with Damien Rice, Alice in Chains Unplugged, Nirvana unplugged etc, Clapton Unplugged... I think there may be a pattern


 

 1990's Alternative rock is great!!! What about Pearl Jam and the Foo Fighters Live sounds great on a good set up.


----------



## knights




----------



## knights




----------



## spanner43




----------



## muzic4life

loving the oppo PM1..sounded so good even with only ak240! Sound image is quite good on pm1. Really surprise me for planar. and the mids is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> loving the oppo PM1..sounded so good even with only ak240! Sound image is quite good on pm1. Really surprise me for planar. and the mids is TO DIE FOR!




Whats the best pocket size rig do you use for on the go.


----------



## muzic4life

acain said:


> Whats the best pocket size rig do you use for on the go.




i think it will depend on my mood at that time. But i dont like to bring my portable amp along with me. So it has to be 1dap / 1 iem / 1 headfon (for listening in the room). It happen all my iems and cans (u can see it in my profile) sound good with my DAPs. So i will have no problem which one i should pick. But i may leave my ps1000e at home only. They are a bit big and heavy and also i dont want their chrome cup get scratch.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Visiting family in Taiwan for a few weeks. Gunna miss the soundstage from my desktop setup but this'll be a nice companion nonetheless for a few weeks


----------



## MroQoo




----------



## DMinor

acain said:


> Whats the best pocket size rig do you use for on the go.


 
  
 Depending on the size of pocket


----------



## acain

dminor said:


> Depending on the size of pocket :wink_face:



Wear cargo pants and you can carry something real big.


----------



## DMinor

acain said:


> Wear cargo pants and you can carry something real big.


 
  
 I would recommend wearing the tactical vests for the best sound quality.


----------



## TRapz

spanner43 said:


> Spoiler: Modded Grados


 

  
 A folding Grado; that's something I've never seen before, and it's a great idea.


----------



## spanner43

trapz said:


> A folding Grado; that's something I've never seen before, and it's a great idea.




 Its a replacement headband from a Sony MDR7506, and it snapped right on. I mainly like it because my grado 225i's had real heavy cabling and i was always untangling them because of the spinning cups. the folding was a added benefit


----------



## swannie007

spanner43 said:


> Its a replacement headband from a Sony MDR7506, and it snapped right on. I mainly like it because my grado 225i's had real heavy cabling and i was always untangling them because of the spinning cups. the folding was a added benefit


 
 I hate the bloody spining cups!!! Your solution looks great.


----------



## Retrias

dminor said:


> I would recommend wearing the tactical vests for the best sound quality.


 
 no, you get best sound quality by buying an in cabin suitcase


----------



## spanner43

swannie007 said:


> I hate the bloody spining cups!!! Your solution looks great.


 

 Thanks, but its not really my solution it is just something I found in the grado mod thread. the spinning cups never botherd me with the grado SR80's but the 225's cable was the size of a garden hose and drove me crazy and are much tamed when the cups don't spin. I do like these Grados they power easily and sound really good with the Fiio x3 without extra amping.


----------



## freitz

Anyone have a portable rig of i5 phone and Shure SE line IEMS? If so do you use a travel amp?


----------



## DMinor

retrias said:


> no, you get best sound quality by buying an in cabin suitcase


 
  
 I would pack with a pair of reference speakers and a Lyngdorf with room correction.


----------



## CJG888

Carefully packed, a pair of LS3/5As should fit in...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Samsung S4 (256 GB Mod) + iFi micro iDSD with 3D crossfeed and Bit-Perfect filter enabled, with the Sennheiser HD800 = pure love for classical music


----------



## AnakChan

Hi, Layla....


----------



## Bluess

anakchan said:


> Hi, Layla....



Awesome, How does it sound?


----------



## AnakChan

bluess said:


> Awesome, How does it sound?


 
  
 I made a post in the Layla/Angie that I probably won't be giving my thoughts based on a 10-20 min listen at a show. It's not really a controlled environment so I'm rather cautious about sharing initial impressions under such conditions. Hope you understand. I am hoping that I'm able to borrow a pair of demos where I can listen at home for a short while.


----------



## shotgunshane

anakchan said:


> I made a post in the Layla/Angie that I probably won't be giving my thoughts based on a 10-20 min listen at a show. It's not really a controlled environment so I'm rather cautious about sharing initial impressions under such conditions. Hope you understand. I am hoping that I'm able to borrow a pair of demos where I can listen at home for a short while.




How about the fit? Is it better than the Roxanne universals that are reportedly a bit unwieldy in universal form? Actually more interested in Angie fit. Fit on the Noble K10 universal looks excellent but not so much on these JHA uni's.

Edit- Nevermind. Found the pics of fit in another thread.


----------



## fiascogarcia

anakchan said:


> Hi, Layla....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh Lord, from reading the other thread, they should have called it the Firestorm!!


----------



## TRapz

anakchan said:


> I made a post in the Layla/Angie that I probably won't be giving my thoughts based on a 10-20 min listen at a show. It's not really a controlled environment so I'm rather cautious about sharing initial impressions under such conditions. Hope you understand. I am hoping that I'm able to borrow a pair of demos where I can listen at home for a short while.


 
 I thought JH Audio made IEMs, not headphones


----------



## spanner43

I have been amazed and maybe a little jealous looking over the portable rigs in this thread. Thought for fun i would post one of my "portable" projects Its a little banged up from quite a bit of outside use. runs off rechargeable 12volt lithium battery.


----------



## TRapz

spanner43 said:


> I have been amazed and maybe a little jealous looking over the portable rigs in this thread. Thought for fun i would post one of my "portable" projects Its a little banged up from quite a bit of outside use. runs off rechargeable 12volt lithium battery.


 
 That's scary, but honestly one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## spanner43

trapz said:


> That's scary, but honestly one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


 
 Thanks, and your right a little scary and for sure ruggedly made, but it works well, and people always want to put there phone in there to share their music which I really like.


----------



## seeteeyou




----------



## Happytalk

Here it is. iPod classic 7th gen with jds labs C5. Er4S (S adaptor). When the battery in the c5 dies I just unplug the er4P from the er4S adaptor an into the ipod itself, usually the last ten minutes or so of a journey. Really happy with this. I know there can be upgrades all around, but I really dig this setup. I am, however, having trouble with my fiio L9. Do these things just wear out over time? It is cutting out too easily. After testing, I'm positive it is the stress on the L9 that easily cuts out most of the sound. Obviously a replacement is in order, but is an LOD cable upgrade worth it? Based on this experience, I am curious. 

This setup is my relatively new companion. Hopefully for a few years until someone comes up with a DAP brick with a neutral sound signature, great dac(s), clean sounding and powerful amplification, long battery life, logical software, and all the goodies and a fair price. Would love to see jds labs take a crack at it.


----------



## Arty McGhee

spanner43 said:


> I have been amazed and maybe a little jealous looking over the portable rigs in this thread. Thought for fun i would post one of my "portable" projects Its a little banged up from quite a bit of outside use. runs off rechargeable 12volt lithium battery.


 
 i'm like...wait a minute...what the
 i think a have most of the parts to make one of those
 is that one o' them lepai triode amps
  
 that is cool


----------



## spanner43

arty mcghee said:


> i'm like...wait a minute...what the
> i think a have most of the parts to make one of those
> is that one o' them lepai triode amps
> 
> that is cool


 

 Thanks.
 yep its a lepai found for sometimes around 20 bucks, some b52 speakers i already had from parts express. the hard part was finding some small 12 volt rechargeable Lithium batteries that would fit. A camera mount and bracket that would hold my sansa clip up to my 7 inch tablet.


----------



## Yobster69

1000 pages, woo hoo. Keep posting pics people, it's inspiring. Thank you


----------



## YoengJyh

My simple portable rig.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ok so its not portable lol, Its my transportable rig thats currently my main/recliner side listening/vaping/chilling station....


----------



## Bootsy1

Tralucent 1+2/ Wagnus Bootsy1 Progress cable
Clas Solo Tactical Edition
Vorzuge Duo 
iPhone 5
Wagnus Voskhod mini

Tera Player
JH Audio Layla
Vorzuge Duo
Wagnus Voskhod mini 

Tera Player
JH Audio Angie
Vorzuge Duo
Wagnus Voskhod mini


----------



## AnakChan

I found a neat little USB -> microUSB adapter that'll shorten my iPhone to Aurender Flow connection :-


----------



## hifi nub

My new FiiO X3/64GB card with the FiiO E11k. Enjoying this very much.


----------



## Currawong

Calyx M and ESW9LTD.


----------



## RAFA

currawong said:


> Calyx M and ESW9LTD.


 
  
 How do you like your ESW9LTD?
  
 The vocals are so beautiful, but does not beat the ESW11LTD.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## rudi0504

bootsy1 said:


> Tralucent 1+2/ Wagnus Bootsy1 Progress cable
> Clas Solo Tactical Edition
> Vorzuge Duo
> iPhone 5
> ...




Congrats on Your JH Sirene Layla and Angie 
How is The SQ different between Layla and Roxanne ?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> I found a neat little USB -> microUSB adapter that'll shorten my iPhone to Aurender Flow connection :-




Hi Sean
Congrats on Your New AURENDER FLOW?
I saw In Your picture that iPhone ca play Hi Res Music 
What kind OF Player did you used It ?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Hi, Layla....




Nice picture Sean


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> Congrats on Your New AURENDER FLOW?
> I saw In Your picture that iPhone ca play Hi Res Music
> What kind OF Player did you used It ?


The free Onkyo Player with the $10(??) Hi-Res plug-in.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> The free Onkyo Player with the $10(??) Hi-Res plug-in.



 


Great, but I guess that with this set-up (iPhone + Flow), you have no possibility to use the memory inside the Flow to store Music files to be played by the iPhone player ? you are limited to the internal iPhone capacity ? it is in this case used like a HUGO ?


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> > The free Onkyo Player with the $10(??) Hi-Res plug-in.
> ...


Yes you are correct.

I think with Android though & a little root hacking, USB mass storage drivers may be installed & the Android player may be able to access the Flow's optional SSD. I'll need to check on that as I'm not completely sure.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> Yes you are correct.
> 
> I think with Android though & a little root hacking, USB mass storage drivers may be installed & the Android player may be able to access the Flow's optional SSD. I'll need to check on that as I'm not completely sure.


 
 thanks for your quick answer.  It is really a pitty that manufacturers (Apple mostly) make things so complicated for US !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Imagine an iPhone that could access the flow internal's 1To and that could play 24/192 without a third party software....


----------



## seeteeyou

This thing runs Windows 8.1 and costs 150 bucks, we could connect it to Aurender Flow and control Windows software player with an iPhone through Wi-Fi connections
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Onix

seeteeyou said:


> This thing runs Windows 8.1 and costs 150 bucks, we could connect it to Aurender Flow and control Windows software player with an iPhone through Wi-Fi connections


 
 I assume it uses a battery and a SSD drive instead of a regular one. Any specs?


----------



## seeteeyou

Intel Bay Trail Z3735F
 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
 64GB eMMC
 Wi-Fi
 Bluetooth
 3,200mAh Lithium-ion battery
 5V 2A DC via micro USB


----------



## Onix

seeteeyou said:


> Intel Bay Trail Z3735F
> 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
> 64GB eMMC
> Wi-Fi
> ...


 
  
 Sounds nice. Where is it? I can't find it on the web for some reason.


----------



## seeteeyou

It's only available @ Amazon.cn and simply do a search on Google:
  
*B00OICA3WG*
  
 That's obviously Chinese stuff and you'll have to find an agent online to purchase the PC for you. International shipping could bring the total to 200 bucks or so.
  
 They didn't really provide downloads for any Windows 8.1 device drivers and I hope that generic ones could be found online.
  
 The setup will be more like a headless server since we won't have a built-in display, that's why we have to make sure that everything is working fine at home before we bring it outside.
  
 Of course we could always use any Android or iOS devices to run Remote Desktop apps to check things out via Wi-Fi as well. The best part should be connecting to one of those wireless portable hard drives with anywhere between 1TB to 2TB:
  
 FUEL (LaCie)
 MiniStation Air (Buffalo)
 My Passport Wireless (Western Digital)
 Voyage Air (Corsair)
 Wireless Plus (Seagate)


----------



## Onix

seeteeyou said:


> It's only available @ Amazon.cn and simply do a search on Google:
> 
> *B00OICA3WG*
> 
> ...


 

 You can also use a small screen, like those for Rapsberry devices. But I guess that would defeat the purpose of having a headless PC in the first place. But it sure makes a neat idea and the whole concept it's very nice.


----------



## seeteeyou

Built-in display could become somewhat redundant once we stack the PC on top of something like Chord Hugo, we need some rubber bands to tie both devices together and it's tough to use the screen like that.
  
 I've been looking so hard and that "GoldPC" from China seemed to be only thing that's even close. Unfortunately this MeeGo Pad T01 doesn't have enough room for a battery and a slim powerbank with 5V 2A output should be the only way to go

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









  






  
 Obviously not exactly an ideal setup as well, at least the battery life could be better this way.


----------



## Onix

seeteeyou said:


> Built-in display could become somewhat redundant once we stack the PC on top of something like Chord Hugo, we need some rubber bands to tie both devices together and it's tough to use the screen like that.
> 
> I've been looking so hard and that "GoldPC" from China seemed to be only thing that's even close. Unfortunately this MeeGo Pad T01 doesn't have enough room for a battery and a slim powerbank with 5V 2A output should be the only way to go
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can always join the screen to the GoldPC with velcro. Those are very small screens and even touch sensitive. USB capable too.


----------



## Mimouille

onix said:


> You can always join the screen to the GoldPC with velcro. Those are very small screens and even touch sensitive. USB capable too.


So carrying a small PC with a velcroed screen plus the flow? Gotta love Sq on the go...


----------



## seeteeyou

Smallest USB monitors should be 7-inch and they looked quite bulky. They also cost more than 7-inch HP Stream 7 tablet that's running Windows 8.1 to begin with, not exactly my cup of tea.
  
 It's still somewhat tricky to control Windows applications with a screen that small, and those DSD-capable software players didn't seem to be all that Metro-friendly yet. Maybe it's still more convenient to control a headless server remotely from an Android or iOS device.


----------



## Arty McGhee

not quite sure what you guys are tryin to do
 but something like this, i've been foolin with this setup last week
 not great battery life (2-3 hrs) but excellent  sound quality
 new egg was selling theses last week for 50-60 bucks
 it a 7"tab running a full windows 8.1 desktop
 same specs as that goldpc
 flac files on 64gb micro sd card
 foobar 2000- usb out to fiio e18


----------



## seeteeyou

Actually there's this TaoBao seller in China who really did a great job with making fantastic cases, I was simply trying to find something that's pretty close to the size of Hugo so both of them could be a good fit for a case that's similar to this one for 80 bucks
  




  




  
 Another example for AK240 that's quite cool and it's like less than 50 bucks
  




  
 7-inch tablets looked a bit large to me so that's why I wasn't all that interested in the first place.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

seeteeyou said:


> Actually there's this TaoBao seller in China who really did a great job with making fantastic cases, I was simply trying to find something that's pretty close to the size of Hugo so both of them could be a good fit for a case that's similar to this one for 80 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Looks like a refashioned cigarette case.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> The free Onkyo Player with the $10(??) Hi-Res plug-in.




Thank you Sean


----------



## rudi0504

Audeze LCD X pair With Hugo and Aurender Flow

Source : AK 240
DAC / Amp : 
Aurender Flow 
Chord Hugo 
Headphone : Audeze LCD X With SAA Endorhin balance 3 PIN + Abyss adapter 3 PIN Balamcr to 6,3 mm plug 
Cable : 
Sys Concept 5,00 mm Diameter


----------



## muziq

I finally have a rig worth sharing!
  
 *AK240
 *DHC 2.5 TRRS balanced - to - ALO mini-balanced OCC silver interconnect
 *ALO International
 *DHC mini balanced male - to - 2.5 TRRS balanced female
 *DHC Symbiote SP 8-wire OCC silver cable
 *Clear Tune Monitors CT-500 Pro CIEMs
  
 Thanks to Peter Bradstock @ DHC (scootermafia) for the great work on the cables, interconnect and adapter.


----------



## Fridge77

muziq said:


> I finally have a rig worth sharing!
> 
> *AK240
> *DHC 2.5 TRRS balanced - to - ALO mini-balanced OCC silver interconnect
> ...



Nice! How do the ALO Internacional sounds?


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> Audeze LCD X pair With Hugo and Aurender Flow
> 
> Source : AK 240
> DAC / Amp :
> ...


 
  
 So, which sound better for you with the LCD-X  &  ABTSS : the Flow or the HUGO ?


----------



## Onix

seeteeyou said:


> Smallest USB monitors should be 7-inch and they looked quite bulky. They also cost more than 7-inch HP Stream 7 tablet that's running Windows 8.1 to begin with, not exactly my cup of tea.
> 
> It's still somewhat tricky to control Windows applications with a screen that small, and those DSD-capable software players didn't seem to be all that Metro-friendly yet. Maybe it's still more convenient to control a headless server remotely from an Android or iOS device.


 

 Okay, there are a bunch of Android apps to do that anyway. Maybe your way is more practical. I actually tried looking for an app that would allow me to control my Papyre pad from my Huawei phone, but so far I have not being so lucky.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Going back to basics.  iPod Classic 7th gen to custom amp while I await the arrival of an iPod line out dock to RCA.


----------



## NLNH

sp3llv3xit said:


> Going back to basics.  iPod Classic 7th gen to custom amp while I await the arrival of an iPod line out dock to RCA.


 





 what is that in the middle.. the red thing
  
  
  

  
 Stacking up the bricks randomly at night.... while enjoying the tenore with my desktop setup...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

nlnh said:


> what is that in the middle.. the red thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 A long RCA to 3.5mm cable.


----------



## Loquah

The red thing is a Kenwood recorder


----------



## hifi nub

Just completed my portable audio. Maybe. might jump on some dif. IEMs. The yamaha eph-100 are ok, I was expecting much better for the price.


----------



## maricius

hifi nub said:


> Just completed my portable audio. Maybe. might jump on some dif. IEMs. The yamaha eph-100 are ok, I was expecting much better for the price.



 


How's the synergy with the Fiio stack? I haven't heard the EPH-100s myself but I keep reading them to be a terrific value.


----------



## kopral 21




----------



## hifi nub

maricius said:


> hifi nub said:
> 
> 
> > Just completed my portable audio. Maybe. might jump on some dif. IEMs. The yamaha eph-100 are ok, I was expecting much better for the price.
> ...


 
 Looked up synergy, I have no idea what it is. I've got crackling in the right ear piece. Sound maybe I am use to my headphones "HA-RX900" compared to the yamaha's but the e11k puts the yamaha to their knees. I was trying to determine which port to use, lineout or headphone in. I was using headphone out, changed to line out as I read something about double amp stacking is not good, depending on the amp/amp chip on the DAP going to the dedicated amp. :/


----------



## BaTou069

bmichels said:


> So, which sound better for you with the LCD-X  &  ABTSS : the Flow or the HUGO ?


 
 Over in the dedicated Source Component Category there is a thread called "*Thoughts on a bunch of DACs (and why I hate chocolate ice cream)*", they pretty much trash the Hugo...
  


> *Chord Hugo *
> Jack of all trades and extremely mediocre doing nothing terribly wrong. Overall refinement is lacking with treble coarseness on par with DACs less than 40% of its price. Otherwise decent tone, decent macrodynamics, decent microdynamics, decent resolution. Somewhat flat and lacking in dynamics. Like 1000 USD decent, although one of the ninjas says I was giving it too much credit and that it's more like $500 decent. Headstage lacks depth.
> 
> Portability and lack of wires is the advantage here. I still can't get over the Fisher Price Toy looks and rolly blue ball thing.
> ...


 
  
 i don't have to Hugo, but I read somewhere that many people even prefer the sound of the LH Geek Out to the Hugo... Cant really say something to this, need to hear in order to judge


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> So, which sound better for you with the LCD-X  &  ABTSS : the Flow or the HUGO ?



Hugo has more power for headphones like Abyss is better.if for iems amd easy to drive headphone .these two DaC amp have their strong point .IMO


----------



## rudi0504

I wish you all my Head Fi fiends 
Merry Christmas 25.11.2014
and 
Happy New Year 01.01.2015
All The Best 
GBU 
Amen


----------



## Happytalk

What kind of speakers are those? What did you use for room treatment?


----------



## AnakChan

Merry X'mas folks. Normal working day for me in Tokyo but I can do a little compare & contrast in the peaceful office today.


----------



## blackwolf1006

K10 and AK240. beautiful sound.


----------



## Replicant187

wow, what is that knife for? to protect extremely expensive gears? lol


----------



## blackwolf1006

yea.. cant be too careful. Interesting thing is that knife is called GTFO (Get The Fork Off).


----------



## acain

blackwolf1006 said:


> K10 and AK240. beautiful sound.


 

 Nice but pick up one of these it will be safer for you customs.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

rudi0504 said:


> I wish you all my Head Fi fiends
> Merry Christmas 25.11.2014
> and
> Happy New Year 01.01.2015
> ...






Is that your hotel for your holidays or is that your house


----------



## DMinor

blackwolf1006 said:


> yea.. cant be too careful. Interesting thing is that knife is called GTFO (Get The Fork Off).


 
  
 The experienced & TOTL thief would steal your knife first.


----------



## x RELIC x

dminor said:


> The experienced & TOTL thief would steal your knife first.




"TOTL thief". LOL.


----------



## x RELIC x

Santa brought a wonderful headphone stand, or at least that's what it is right now. 



Might take a while to 'empty' the stand.


----------



## tracyca

My new toys!


----------



## tracyca

My new toys!


----------



## tracyca




----------



## maricius

tracyca said:


>


 

 That must have one unforgiving and extremely resolving sound


----------



## Pyro976

paul graham said:


> Ok so its not portable lol, Its my transportable rig thats currently my main/recliner side listening/vaping/chilling station....


 Hey Paul, great setup. What Mod is that in Black and gold (second to last on the right)?


----------



## Paul Graham

Thanks man! It's a Stingray Clone with a Fogger V4 RTA. Its my first mech mod and rebuild able. I'm running in single coil confit for now but I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Angular Mo

paul graham said:


> Ok so its not portable lol, Its my transportable rig thats currently my main/recliner side listening/vaping/chilling station....




May I ask what all those components are? Including the interconnects?

I think I see an iBasso P4 Warbler, I have one myself (it is LOUD). I just wish the volume knob was smoother turning.


----------



## Paul Graham

iPod classic
Cypherlabs Algoryhthm solo
Ibasso boomslang db2
Ibasso pelican pb2
Balanced interconnect between the iBasso units, short coax between the DACs and a usb LOD between the iPod and solo. All made by Toxic Cables. The headphones are a balanced pair of one off SennGrado's


----------



## CJG888

angular mo said:


> paul graham said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so its not portable lol, Its my transportable rig thats currently my main/recliner side listening/vaping/chilling station....
> ...





Have you set the gain to low?

Also, I find that I obtain the purest sound with just the opamp and buffer sockets populated (adding buffers to the ground channels improves the bass volume, but adds a veil IMO).


----------



## NLNH

Got my custom art 2ba few days ago... still burning in, decent build and sound out of the box =>


----------



## acain

nlnh said:


> Got my custom art 2ba few days ago... still burning in, decent build and sound out of the box =>


 
  Nice what did you pay for them?


----------



## NLNH

acain said:


> Nice what did you pay for them?


 
  
 This is not their music II but a remold, as for the price I'm not sure if I can yell it out here (better not) and it depends... since remolding need re-tuning charges and the way i do it is buying fresh drivers (alone) and passing them to Customart =)
  
 Very nice build and sound anyways, very clean tuned, alike music one as told. Planning to do a resistor plug （guess 50 ohms) to add some bass to it for outdoor use


----------



## acain

Peter does nice work and has helped me alot in the DIY in ear forum.


----------



## RAFA

The left ear piece fits better with the iAudio 7


----------



## Onix

rafa said:


> The left ear piece fits better with the iAudio 7


 
 What is that player RAFA? Don't want to come as ignorant, but looks like and old one. Just asking. And, how good is it?
  
 EDIT
  
 Never mind, just checked and it's the Teclast player. How good is it compared to your other sources?


----------



## Mimouille

Cowon P1 and Hidition NT6


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Cowon P1 and Hidition NT6


 

 Wow the Hiditions are very low profile there nice.


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> Cowon P1 and Hidition NT6




How is the P1?


----------



## Loquah

+1 I've heard that it's relatively underwhelming (not bad, just not "wow")


----------



## Mimouille

loquah said:


> +1 I've heard that it's relatively underwhelming (not bad, just not "wow")


 
 I am not sure WOW is good. I listened to the Calyx M for 20mn, and at first I was like WOW, and after 10 mn I thought that maybe too much WOW can cause ear indigestion.
  
 It is better to hear it for yourself. To me it sounds very good, and is a much better value than the 240. I really like the AK240, actually the RWAK240, but if you consider it costs 2.8k or so, now THAT is an underwhelming sounding player for the price. My P1 cost me around 900 dollars during BF, and it is small, user friendly, with a nice smooth sound.
  
 You can take a look at Tomcsy impressions on the P1, he says it sounds good and is a better value than the 240, but sounds a bit too "faux analog". To me the term is a bit strong, it is just a smooth sounding player, but it does not sound off or weird IMO.
  
 It is quite engaging, the sound is more on the analog / organic side but it is not dark or lacking detail. It pairs quite well with the NT6. Some people will not like it, well to each one his own!
  
 Take this with a grain of salt as I just got it.


----------



## EISENbricher

My poor portable setup.... well I'm rookie audiophile and being bound by strict budget I guess I'm still getting best bang for buck $$$$  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My setup is :
 Gionee E7 (Qualcomm SD800 audio decoder with WCD9320 audio chip which supports 24bit @192KHz) --> Topping NX1 --> TTPOD T1E or HAVI B3P1


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> I am not sure WOW is good. I listened to the Calyx M for 20mn, and at first I was like WOW, and after 10 mn I thought that maybe too much WOW can cause ear indigestion.
> 
> It is better to hear it for yourself. To me it sounds very good, and is a much better value than the 240. I really like the AK240, actually the RWAK240, but if you consider it costs 2.8k or so, now THAT is an underwhelming sounding player for the price. My P1 cost me around 900 dollars during BF, and it is small, user friendly, with a nice smooth sound.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## RAFA

onix said:


> What is that player RAFA? Don't want to come as ignorant, but looks like and old one. Just asking. And, how good is it?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Never mind, just checked and it's the Teclast player. How good is it compared to your other sources?




Sorry could not answer earlier. It is a Cowon iAudio 7. It is from 2007. SQ is good, not as good as a Fiio X3, but better than any iPod i heard.


----------



## blackwolf1006

eisenbricher said:


> My poor portable setup.... well I'm rookie audiophile and being bound by strict budget I guess I'm still getting best bang for buck $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice setup bud. Brilliant idea to use Velcro.


----------



## blackwolf1006

For the love of the perfect sound


----------



## EISENbricher

blackwolf1006 said:


> For the love of the perfect sound


oh man the 240!
And which ciem is that?


----------



## JuzModa

eisenbricher said:


> oh man the 240!
> And which ciem is that?



Noble k10


----------



## blackwolf1006

eisenbricher said:


> oh man the 240!
> And which ciem is that?


 
 Noble K10
  


juzmoda said:


> Noble k10


 
 You got it.


----------



## JuzModa

blackwolf1006 said:


> Noble K10
> 
> You got it.


----------



## On The And Of 1

blackwolf1006 said:


> Nice setup bud. Brilliant idea to use Velcro.




+1

How is the pairing of the NX1 and T1E & B3?


----------



## EISENbricher

on the and of 1 said:


> +1
> 
> How is the pairing of the NX1 and T1E & B3?



IMHO NX1 and T1E are match made in heaven! T1E are nice sounding phones but require some amping to shine to their fullest. They scale so well with power. NX1 is very clear, nautral amp but susceptible to EMI.
I can't really comment about B3 yet as I found that I am not much fond of neutral signature of it. I prefer warm, little bassy fun sound. I've had little time with B3 as most of the time is being spent on T1Es.


----------



## On The And Of 1

eisenbricher said:


> IMHO NX1 and T1E are match made in heaven! T1E are nice sounding phones but require some amping to shine to their fullest. They scale so well with power. NX1 is very clear, nautral amp but susceptible to EMI.
> I can't really comment about B3 yet as I found that I am not much fond of neutral signature of it. I prefer warm, little bassy fun sound. I've had little time with B3 as most of the time is being spent on T1Es.




Thanks. I currently have the B3's partnered to the Cayin C5 & Fiio X3. Whilst this produces a wonderful soundstage, lovely mids and treble I do crave just a tad more bass.
Looks like its time to delve into the wallet again


----------



## EISENbricher

on the and of 1 said:


> Thanks. I currently have the B3's partnered to the Cayin C5 & Fiio X3. Whilst this produces a wonderful soundstage, lovely mids and treble I do crave just a tad more bass.
> Looks like its time to delve into the wallet again



Highs and Mids can never satisfy as much as lows can 
Pull the trigger!


----------



## Wyd4

Hey,

 Been doing some looking.  Has anyone heard the Pono yet?
 Not too many words around for it.
  
 Keen to hear peoples thoughts.
 I dont care that its a giant toblerone haha, just want to know what people think.  I have read the respective threads for it, but not too much activity there.
 I suspect as a lot of people buying them are not head-fiers?  More general consumers buying into the hype??
 I just hope its not all hype 
  
 The form factor is actually perfect for my uses, but that means nothing if it sounds like crap.
  
 Just to keep with rules, this is my currently go-to.


----------



## Loquah

mimouille said:


> I am not sure WOW is good. I listened to the Calyx M for 20mn, and at first I was like WOW, and after 10 mn I thought that maybe too much WOW can cause ear indigestion.
> 
> It is better to hear it for yourself. To me it sounds very good, and is a much better value than the 240. I really like the AK240, actually the RWAK240, but if you consider it costs 2.8k or so, now THAT is an underwhelming sounding player for the price. My P1 cost me around 900 dollars during BF, and it is small, user friendly, with a nice smooth sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a very good point about the "wow" factor meaning long term fatigue.
  
 Thanks for your impressions. I read Tomscy's review a while back and then heard other mixed impressions so I'm still a bit unsure on the P1, but I love it's design and interface, and generally really like Cowon players


----------



## Mimouille

Open the following spoilers at your wallets own risk...


Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase I, playing hard to get



 



  


Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase II, just teasin'



 



  


Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase III, showing the good stuff



 



  


Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase IV, full monty


----------



## Wyd4

LOL
  
 BOOM
  
 My wallet just de-materialized.


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Open the following spoilers at your wallets own risk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase I, playing hard to get
> ...


 
 That was pretty funny, what a beautiful set up.


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> That was pretty funny, what a beautiful set up.


 
 Thanks. And sounds great too.


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> Open the following spoilers at your wallets own risk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase I, playing hard to get
> ...




:blink: 

:eek:


----------



## JuzModa

How is this guys guns n roses anyone?
sorry for bad image quality


----------



## blackwolf1006

mimouille said:


> Open the following spoilers at your wallets own risk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase I, playing hard to get
> ...


 
  
  
 Damm you.. I got written up because of this post.. LOL


----------



## cn11

What's wrong with me? I'm going backwards, against the normal HF path of kilobuck IEMs, and gear. 
  
 Simple little rig- DX90 with new ASG-1Plus. Shocking the level of sound here at less than 1K all in, considering someone could conceivably spend 5K between the AK240 and new JH Layla. Sometimes lately I think to myself, what's wrong with this hobby's price points!


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Open the following spoilers at your wallets own risk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase I, playing hard to get
> ...




Like Aladine set up


----------



## rudi0504

My new Toys on 29 December 2014 :
IEM : JVC HA FX 1100 wood


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Old pic...not my current setup but only thing I have on my computer at the moment.


----------



## RAFA

armandhammer said:


> Old pic...not my current setup but only thing I have on my computer at the moment.




Nice setup. It has been a long time since I have seen a Cmoy in this thread.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Does that make me old school?....lol
  
 I haven't tried anything else honestly...the Cmoy just works...plain and simple. Might not be the coolest, smallest, most advanced thing out there but it works and sounds good IMO. No reason to try anything else and my wallet appreciates that...haha


----------



## x RELIC x

armandhammer said:


> Does that make me old school?....lol
> 
> I haven't tried anything else honestly...the Cmoy just works...plain and simple. Might not be the coolest, smallest, most advanced thing out there but it works and sounds good IMO. No reason to try anything else and my wallet appreciates that...haha




Your resistance is powerful. And it's still cool.


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Thanks. And sounds great too.


 

 What is your favorite portable rig that will actually fit in you pocket? But name one that wouldn't make your pants look like your smuggling a case of bananas.


----------



## nntnam

mimouille said:


> Open the following spoilers at your wallets own risk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: NSFW ultra sexy rig - phase I, playing hard to get
> ...


 

 TOO SEXY! CAN'T BREATHE!


----------



## swannie007

cn11 said:


> What's wrong with me? I'm going backwards, against the normal HF path of kilobuck IEMs, and gear.
> 
> Simple little rig- DX90 with new ASG-1Plus. Shocking the level of sound here at less than 1K all in, considering someone could conceivably spend 5K between the AK240 and new JH Layla. Sometimes lately I think to myself, what's wrong with this hobby's price points!


 

 I must agree with you cn11, the price points are just getting plain ridiculous! Same thing happened to the "audiophile" stereo world many years ago and look where most of them ended up, broke and out of business! You can only take the piss out of people for so long and then it all collapses. I honestly can't believe some of the prices I see out there and I think we need to collectively step back and take a reality check on all of this nonsense. If manufacturers keep pressing forward with the upward spiral in their pricing, we will not attract new blood to our hobby and it will eventually stagnate, wither and die. Just my 2c worth.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

x relic x said:


> Your resistance is powerful. And it's still cool.


 
 Helps that I'm poor...haha


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Cleaned up my rooftop and added some greens. Now I have my own private park atop my 5 storey building. 

 Hugo is the icing on the cake.


----------



## EISENbricher

sp3llv3xit said:


> Cleaned up my rooftop and added some greens. Now I have my own private park atop my 5 storey building.
> 
> Hugo is the icing on the cake.


 
 Looks fantastic!!


----------



## IAMBLEST

Hi guys
  
 I have a Colorfly C4 and a set of Final Audio Design Heaven C's.
  
 Im looking to get the OPPO PM-3 when they are released.  Will this be alright as a portable setup or will i have to get the HA-2 portable DAC/AMP as well?  The colorfly is pretty powerful...


----------



## acain

swannie007 said:


> I must agree with you cn11, the price points are just getting plain ridiculous! Same thing happened to the "audiophile" stereo world many years ago and look where most of them ended up, broke and out of business! You can only take the piss out of people for so long and then it all collapses. I honestly can't believe some of the prices I see out there and I think we need to collectively step back and take a reality check on all of this nonsense. If manufacturers keep pressing forward with the upward spiral in their pricing, we will not attract new blood to our hobby and it will eventually stagnate, wither and die. Just my 2c worth.


 

 I agree these companies are going to concentrate on flagship models that cost a ton of money, and wont update reasonable priced products they will loose a lot of business. Don't get me wrong I am sure they will sell plenty of the higher value stuff, but I am sure a lot of there revenue comes from there products that are under $1000. And a lot of people will look at smaller family owned business that you don't hear about.


----------



## Replicant187

sp3llv3xit said:


> Cleaned up my rooftop and added some greens. Now I have my own private park atop my 5 storey building.


 
  
 you own a 5 storey building?
 wow...


----------



## Koolpep

replicant187 said:


> you own a 5 storey building?
> wow...


 

 *faceplam*


----------



## sp3llv3xit

replicant187 said:


> you own a 5 storey building?
> wow...


 


 My grandfather's building that has been passed onto me...  So, yeah... [facepalm]


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> What is your favorite portable rig that will actually fit in you pocket? But name one that wouldn't make your pants look like your smuggling a case of bananas.


 
 My pants looks like that anyhow...if you see what I mean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I like most of my rigs. Key ones now should be:

901 Minibox with any iem
AK240 with SE5, 335 or Ref1
Cowon P1 with NT6 or Roxannes
Tera with SE5
  
 This may change as  I familiarise with the new ones.


----------



## hifi nub

acain said:


> What is your favorite portable rig that will actually fit in you pocket? But name one that wouldn't make your pants look like your smuggling a case of bananas.


 
 Aha. This made me laugh. That is funny cuz on the back of my mind I was thinking the same thing, must have some bigass pockets. I have big pockets and my x3 & e11k fits snug with a uncomfortable bulge. Maybe a nice inside coat pocket might fit those huge portable rigs? And yes I agree they are huge.


----------



## Cotnijoe

cn11 said:


> What's wrong with me? I'm going backwards, against the normal HF path of kilobuck IEMs, and gear.
> 
> Simple little rig- DX90 with new ASG-1Plus. Shocking the level of sound here at less than 1K all in, considering someone could conceivably spend 5K between the AK240 and new JH Layla. Sometimes lately I think to myself, what's wrong with this hobby's price points!


 
  
 Are those the original cables from aurisonics? They look super sturdy! I'll have to have a listen to these sometime!


----------



## cn11

cotnijoe said:


> Are those the original cables from aurisonics? They look super sturdy! I'll have to have a listen to these sometime!




It's an aftermarket cable. Definitely helps with the sound a bit. For sure, we should get together and listen sometime. The 1Plus sounds awesome, not even considering the <$500 price. Idsync still has the Z5 which I want to hear as well.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Hey guys I currently have a colorfly pro c4 with final audio design heaven c. What iems should I look for and do I need a portable amp/dac for this?


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> My pants looks like that anyhow...if you see what I mean.
> 
> I like most of my rigs. Key ones now should be:
> 
> ...




How do you like the Minibox i was thinking about getting one. Do you have the iem amp in?


----------



## loremipsum

iBasso DX90 -> InEar SD-2
 Audio nirvana for now (camera nirvana not so much)


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> How do you like the Minibox i was thinking about getting one. Do you have the iem amp in?


Minibox is great. Used to have iem cars, did not match my SE5, sold it.


----------



## blackwolf1006

No room for any amps.


----------



## acain

Nothing special but it sounds great and fits in my pocket. I don't like big dac's and amps, I have them but don't consider it portable unless it fits in my pocket comfortably. Fiio X1 with Fiio E11K and UE 900S.


----------



## acain

I ment Fiio E11 not K


----------



## swannie007

acain said:


> Nothing special but it sounds great and fits in my pocket. I don't like big dac's and amps, I have them but don't consider it portable unless it fits in my pocket comfortably. Fiio X1 with Fiio E11K and UE 900S.


 
  


acain said:


> Nothing special but it sounds great and fits in my pocket. I don't like big dac's and amps, I have them but don't consider it portable unless it fits in my pocket comfortably. Fiio X1 with Fiio E11K and UE 900S.


 
 What cable is that on your UE 900's?


----------



## acain

swannie007 said:


> What cable is that on your UE 900's?


 

 Its the stock cable that came with them with no in line mic.


----------



## swannie007

acain said:


> Its the stock cable that came with them with no in line mic.


 

 Thanks for the reply. Have ordered some UE900's and did not realise a spare cable was supplied along with the blue one with the mic.


----------



## acain

HAPPY NEW YEARS to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## SpudHarris

Ipod Classic + Ibasso P4 + Cosmic Ears TF10 reshell.... Kind of old school in comparison to some of the gear on here but it's an amazing sounding rig with the right opamp choices.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Harpee new year!!!!!


To ring in the new year, this is my updated rig 












Fiio X5 > DIYed solid core silver IC( by a local DIYer ) > Alo Audio Continental v2 tube amp > Plussound SPC > Tritus Ciem


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






lookingforiems said:


> Harpee new year!!!!!
> 
> 
> To ring in the new year, this is my updated rig
> ...





How is the Continental v2 with the X5?


----------



## Gundud

Sony Walkman A15 > Fiio L5 > C5D > ER-4PT


----------



## lookingforIEMs

x relic x said:


> How is the Continental v2 with the X5?





Well... it is essentially warm+warm... but somehow it just clicks. Sound is non fatiguing yet treble remains. Also,layering, soundstage, staging and separation are now much. Much. Improved. Very very happy with my continentals ^^  


Also, I heard they're pretty rare now so.... Yay me!!


----------



## marko93101

gundud said:


> Sony Walkman A15 > Fiio L5 > C5D > ER-4PT





That is one lovely setup!


----------



## pagepack

S5 > iBasso D-Zero Mk2 > Sennheiser IE800
  
  
 Perfect for my needs. No kids about, chill to great music.


----------



## x RELIC x

lookingforiems said:


> Well... it is essentially warm+warm... but somehow it just clicks. Sound is non fatiguing yet treble remains. Also,layering, soundstage, staging and separation are now much. Much. Improved. Very very happy with my continentals ^^
> 
> 
> Also, I heard they're pretty rare now so.... Yay me!!




Rare indeed. Thanks.


----------



## DMinor

lookingforiems said:


> Well... it is essentially* warm+warm*... but somehow it just clicks. Sound is non fatiguing yet treble remains. Also,layering, soundstage, staging and separation are now much. Much. Improved. Very very happy with my continentals ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*warm+warm = Hot  *


----------



## lookingforIEMs

dminor said:


> *warm+warm = Hot  *







HAHAHAHA


----------



## raybone0566

Daily work rig, Fiio X-3, Fiio E-17, Sennheiser IE-8, great lil' combo IMO!


----------



## x RELIC x

raybone0566 said:


> Daily work rig, Fiio X-3, Fiio E-17, Sennheiser IE-8, great lil' combo IMO!




Honest question....... Why are you using an e17 with the X3 when they basically have the same innards (DAC / Amp, and X3 has more HO power)?


----------



## raybone0566

x relic x said:


> Honest question....... Why are you using an e17 with the X3 when they basically have the same innards (DAC / Amp, and X3 has more HO power)?


Mainly for the eq. On the e-17.


----------



## x RELIC x

raybone0566 said:


> Mainly for the eq. On the e-17.




Again, same controls on the X3 and they sound just as good, the hardware bass/treble control. I'm not condemning you for enjoying it, just trying to make sense of it. I owned both devices so I have first hand experience. Using the ie-8 you can lighten your stack by not using the redundant e17.


----------



## raybone0566

x relic x said:


> Again, same controls on the X3 and they sound just as good, the hardware bass/treble control. I'm not condemning you for enjoying it, just trying to make sense of it. I owned both devices so I have first hand experience. Using the ie-8 you can lighten your stack by not using the redundant e17.


Actually, I've just been doing that. Definitely lightens the load. Thanks


----------



## ansi

Fiio X3, O2, Dunu DN-1000. And some other stuff.


----------



## JACONE

DAP - Sony NWZ-A17 64 GB
 CIEM - JH 16s Freq phase
 Cable - Whiplash Twag v2
 Music - Bob Marley Legend 24/192 AIFF


----------



## Onix

jacone said:


> DAP - Sony NWZ-A17 64 GB
> CIEM - JH 16s Freq phase
> Cable - Whiplash Twag v2
> Music - Bob Marley Legend 24/192 AIFF


 

 How good are the A-series? Have you compared it with other high ress players?


----------



## JACONE

Onix -
  
 I have the AK120 and Fiio x3 as well. Compared to the AK120, the AK120 has more detail and it's warmer due to the Wolfson DACs.
 The SONY  is a little more analytical but pleasant at the same time. The fiio X3 has a warm sound to it but I feel the SONY has more clarity.
  
 What I mentioned above is from my perspective and sure other folks might have a different opinion.


----------



## JACONE

One think I would like to add is that contrary to what others have reported, the NWZ has enough power for my JH 16s and volume is no more than half way up. Also, to my ears, the player is dead silent and can't detect any his.
  
 I hope this helps!


----------



## lin0003

Got these today, and pretty impressed with them. Bassy, but not boated. 
  
 Overall very solid headphones for the price I got them for.


----------



## acain

lin0003 said:


> Got these today, and pretty impressed with them. Bassy, but not boated.
> 
> Overall very solid headphones for the price I got them for.


 
 What model are they I got my daughter the Beat Solo 2 and they sound pretty good. My other daughter has the older first Solo's and they sound terrible the Solo 2's are the only ones that I think actually sound ok.


----------



## lin0003

acain said:


> What model are they I got my daughter the Beat Solo 2 and they sound pretty good. My other daughter has the older first Solo's and they sound terrible the Solo 2's are the only ones that I think actually sound ok.


 
 These are the Studio 2.0s. I got to try them beforehand and thought they were ok so gave them a try. 
  
 For under $200 they are a pretty good deal.


----------



## Arty McGhee

new rigs for the new year
  
 asus t100taf 2in1 - runs a full windows 8.1 - foobar 2000 - usb to fiio e18 - diy grados sr80 woodies

  
 x1 - e11k - relocated output jack - diy earmolds from decibullz - kz iems


----------



## acain

lin0003 said:


> These are the Studio 2.0s. I got to try them beforehand and thought they were ok so gave them a try.
> 
> For under $200 they are a pretty good deal.


 
 I just got the Solo 2 before Christmas at Radio Shack and they cost me $179, if you look there every now and then they all the Beats products on sale. The regular Solo just had to much Bass for me but if you like Bass there great.


----------



## ZMan2k2

Nothing fancy.  Just a Fiio X3 with some Atrio MG7's.  I'm looking for suggestions on upgrading the IEM's.  These, well, they get the job done and more, but they're not sexy.  I would like something with some looks to go with the sound.


----------



## howdy

@ZMAN- the million dollar question is how much do you want to spend on these IEMs that you need?


----------



## ZMan2k2

$300 CAD would be about max, but I'm willing to entertain something a little more, if necessary.


----------



## basman

New pic old rig and music.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Nad Viso HP50 with Rhapsodio Panther cable... Only +/- 1 month stand portable audio rig. Like them very much but sold them for BND 200 to a friend [~USD 180].


----------



## Sorensiim

I skipped the amp yesterday. DX90 -> Estron Linum Bax cable -> Noble K10. Pocketable bliss.


----------



## blackwolf1006

sorensiim said:


> I skipped the amp yesterday. DX90 -> Estron Linum Bax cable -> Noble K10. Pocketable bliss.


 
  
 where did you get the cable


----------



## Sorensiim

blackwolf1006 said:


> where did you get the cable


 
 Straight from Linum: http://www.linum.dk/webshop


----------



## howdy

zman2k2 said:


> $300 CAD would be about max, but I'm willing to entertain something a little more, if necessary.



Maybe entertain the thought of customs from Alclair? They have something in everyone's price. Our, one of my favorite IEM is the VSONIC GR07 bass edition or "be for short. The VSONICS can be had for 129.00 USD.


----------



## AnakChan

Not a very good photo but this was all thrown into my pack in doing my Lotoo Paw Gold review at Starbucks. Definitely scared 1/2 the girls away at the cafe.
  
 Lotoo Paw Gold with Noble K10's, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Hifiman HM-901, Dita Truth earphones, Sony NW-ZX1 with FitEar MH335DW-SR, VentureCraft DD OPA627SM 12V Ltd Ed., Apex Glacier, & iPad tucked in the corner.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well, you definitely made up for it with the review photos quality. Superior snapseed app guru you are AnakChan.


----------



## rasmushorn

I like the sound of this set:
  
 iPod Classic --> Quickstep --> Tzar 350


----------



## MrRzepa

@AnakChan
 Don't worry man. If they had known how much all that stuff is worth they would stay and call some friends  Or muggers.


----------



## AnakChan

h20fidelity said:


> Well, you definitely made up for it with the review photos quality. Superior snapseed app guru you are AnakChan.


 
  
 Hehehe...not this occasion. Used only iPhoto (that DoF you're seeing is real DoF this time!).
  


mrrzepa said:


> @AnakChan
> Don't worry man. If they had known how much all that stuff is worth they would stay and call some friends  Or muggers.


 
  
 Lol! Those stuff would most likely be brought to a pawnshop promptly traded for a gold necklace or diamond earrings.


----------



## ZMan2k2

howdy said:


> Maybe entertain the thought of customs from Alclair? They have something in everyone's price. Our, one of my favorite IEM is the VSONIC GR07 bass edition or "be for short. The VSONICS can be had for 129.00 USD.



Thanks, I'll look into them. Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Koolpep

Bloody hell!
  
 I just stacked the X5 with the JDS Labs C5D to drive the UE900s and my goodness, it transformed the experience. The missing bass impact is there, am very excited and happy with that setup.
  
 Now I am waiting for the AK100 and the Gloveaudio A1 to build my first balanced portable rig, exciting times ahead....
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Mimouille

I wonder why the Lotoo looks bigger in pics. In hand it is much smaller than the 901.


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> I wonder why the Lotoo looks bigger in pics. In hand it is much smaller than the 901.


 That's the story of every girl I dated......


----------



## compicat

audionewbi said:


> That's the story of every girl I dated......


 

 I looked for "LIKE" button under your post


----------



## Turrican2

Giving the DX100 some different flavour today


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Nice rig the DX100 with optical cable (or coax cable) to the iFi micro iDSD.
  
 But you need the 'normal' gain to drive this In-Ears? They need so much power? Wow only my HD800 needs 'normal' gain, for In-Ears I use 'Eco' gain with IEMatch on.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## IboHD800

My daily rig, A17->RSA Shadow->EX1000


----------



## angelo898

anakchan said:


> Not a very good photo but this was all thrown into my pack in doing my Lotoo Paw Gold review at Starbucks. Definitely scared 1/2 the girls away at the cafe.
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold with Noble K10's, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Hifiman HM-901, Dita Truth earphones, Sony NW-ZX1 with FitEar MH335DW-SR, VentureCraft DD OPA627SM 12V Ltd Ed., Apex Glacier, & iPad tucked in the corner.


 
  
 Is that the Truth cable?


----------



## AnakChan

angelo898 said:


> Is that the Truth cable?


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## angelo898

any good on the k10?


----------



## fiascogarcia

anakchan said:


> Not a very good photo but this was all thrown into my pack in doing my Lotoo Paw Gold review at Starbucks. Definitely scared 1/2 the girls away at the cafe.
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold with Noble K10's, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Hifiman HM-901, Dita Truth earphones, Sony NW-ZX1 with FitEar MH335DW-SR, VentureCraft DD OPA627SM 12V Ltd Ed., Apex Glacier, & iPad tucked in the corner.
> 
> ...


 
 You're lucky nobody called the bomb squad!


----------



## Turrican2

h1f1add1cted said:


> Nice rig the DX100 with optical cable (or coax cable) to the iFi micro iDSD.
> 
> But you need the 'normal' gain to drive this In-Ears? They need so much power? Wow only my HD800 needs 'normal' gain, for In-Ears I use 'Eco' gain with IEMatch on.


 
 I use the little coax which came with the DX100, perfect size. I was actually experimenting a little just before I took the shot.  The phones are 15ohm and with the power mode normal I get to about 10 o'clock on the volume pot (no IEMATCH) with IEMATCH set to high I get 11 o'clock but normally, like you I use ECO  mode and IEMATCH at high, this lets me crank the dial from 12 to 2 o'clock which is a sweet spot for me.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Thanks for the reply, you could use the short FiiO L12S optical cable too (I guess the optical port from the DX100 is a 3,5mm output), which is a little bit shorter and smaller to connecet your DX100 with the iDSD.


----------



## Depechetraff

Nowhere near as impressive as some, but I'm more than happy with it (for now!)
  
 FiiO X5
 Ultimate Ears UE900 with FiiO cable & frankenstein tips made up of the wax-guard cores from Comply TX-200 plus orange triple flanges that came with MEElectronics Sport-Fi M6 
 (the MEElectronics are on sale on Amazon for $10.99 for another 8hrs - worth it just for the tips!)


----------



## Depechetraff

anakchan said:


> Not a very good photo but this was all thrown into my pack in doing my Lotoo Paw Gold review at Starbucks. Definitely scared 1/2 the girls away at the cafe.
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold with Noble K10's, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Hifiman HM-901, Dita Truth earphones, Sony NW-ZX1 with FitEar MH335DW-SR, VentureCraft DD OPA627SM 12V Ltd Ed., Apex Glacier, & iPad tucked in the corner.


 
  
 That's some sweet gear...  But can you dance to it?


----------



## Mooses9

def some nice gear there, i need to run out and buy more stuff brb LOL


----------



## acain

Great looking rigs, I am currently looking for a cheap iem for my portable rig for work. My budget is around $80 there going to get beat up at work so I don't want to spend a lot of money any suggestions from any one would be great. My DAP I am using is the X1 or the Sony NWZ  not sure what model sony it is.


----------



## AnakChan

angelo898 said:


> any good on the k10?


 
  
 Awesome. I've been switching around cables on the K10's (I still owe the Noble folks a review!!!) and I think with this cable I'm probably more ready to do the review. The K10s are, as mentioned to Brannan, very scalable. They improve with different cable matching, and with SE vs balanced. At least with the few other BA IEMs I've had, they don't normally scale that much esp in terms of SE vs balanced but the K10's seem to.
  


depechetraff said:


> That's some sweet gear...  But can you dance to it?


 
  
 I'm actually selling some of sweet gear . It's all getting a little too much.


----------



## Mimouille

Pairing is (a priori) better with RWAK240 than P1. Now just need to received my cable.


----------



## onlychild

RWAK240+ (Balanced True line out using 2.5mm TRRS Female plug)
 Carbon Fiber Custom Roxanne
 PlusSound 8 wire 2.5mm TRRS to RSA plug using 24awg Type 6 Litz copper
 PlusSound Female 2.5mm TRRS to RSA plug
 RSA F-35 
  
 Just waiting now on my Whiplash cable for my Roxannes.


----------



## Mooses9

^ SEXY!


----------



## EISENbricher

anakchan said:


> Not a very good photo but this was all thrown into my pack in doing my Lotoo Paw Gold review at Starbucks. Definitely scared 1/2 the girls away at the cafe.
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold with Noble K10's, Analog Squared Paper TUR-06, Hifiman HM-901, Dita Truth earphones, Sony NW-ZX1 with FitEar MH335DW-SR, VentureCraft DD OPA627SM 12V Ltd Ed., Apex Glacier, & iPad tucked in the corner.


 
 Haha this looks like bomb defusing kit xD
 Nice stuff you got there.


----------



## Mikeopellos

Mine is the lg g3 , digidzoid Zo2 and IE80's  waiting for the big upgrade )


----------



## Sorensiim

The full office rig in all its glory. DX90 -> Linum Bax IC -> PB2 -> 8.A:
  

  
 Sadly, I took this image because all of it is for sale to help fund my fight with _GAS_.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sorensiim said:


> The full office rig in all its glory. DX90 -> Linum Bax IC -> PB2 -> 8.A:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enjoy your flight! Don't forget to stock up on beans!


----------



## howdy

So what is medicine is going to cure your GAS issue?


----------



## acain

Gas you put in your car?


----------



## Turrican2

sorensiim said:


> The full office rig in all its glory. DX90 -> Linum Bax IC -> PB2 -> 8.A:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gear Acquisition Syndrome anonymous, that's what headfi is....


----------



## snapple10

Trying to stay warm rig, temp feels -29 degrees, crazy!!


----------



## acain

snapple10 said:


> Trying to stay warm rig, temp feels -29 degrees, crazy!!


 
 Wow I thought it was cold were I live in Philadelphia wait until tomorrow ill need to set up some tube amps.


----------



## Arty McGhee

acain said:


> Wow I thought it was cold were I live in Philadelphia wait until tomorrow ill need to set up some tube amps.


 
 i was complaining about 14 degrees in boston today


----------



## nc8000

DX90 in silicone skin with 4400mah battery, Tzar350 and 8 microSD cards all in a Peli1010 box


----------



## Sorensiim

howdy said:


> So what is medicine is going to cure your GAS issue?


 
 Sadly, once GAS is contracted it can never be cured. All we can hope for is to alleviate the symptoms. I'm going for a one-box balanced solution this time, the A&K AK120 II. Maybe the AK240 if I win the lottery or something.
  
 It really nags me that I have to sell the DX90/PB2 rig to fund the AK120 II, it would have been _very _interesting to compare the $750 Ibasso stack with the $1700 AK...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sorensiim said:


> The full office rig in all its glory. DX90 -> Linum Bax IC -> PB2 -> 8.A:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I took this image because all of it is for sale to help fund my fight with _GAS_.


 
  
 I too suffer from GAS....
  
 Ampeg was my last benefactor.  Good luck.


----------



## EarArtworks

TF10 MMCX Connector Mod, Oyaide Shure IEM cable pairing with iTouch 5G.


----------



## Mimouille

buttuglyjeff said:


> I too suffer from GAS....
> 
> Ampeg was my last benefactor.  Good luck.


Maybe you guys need the help of the SPHINCTER, the Society for the Protection of Helpless Individuals Contracting Terrible Eagerness for Rigs.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


> Maybe you guys need the help of the SPHINCTER, the Society for the Protection of Helpless Individuals Contracting Terrible Eagerness for Rigs.


 
  
 That is hilarious.  How long did it take you think that one up?


----------



## Mimouille

buttuglyjeff said:


> That is hilarious.  How long did it take you think that one up?


4 hours, I had to take the afternoon off at work  totally worth it.


----------



## IAMBLEST

mimouille said:


> Maybe you guys need the help of the SPHINCTER, the Society for the Protection of Helpless Individuals Contracting Terrible Eagerness for Rigs.




Did you forget the N?


----------



## Mimouille

iamblest said:


> Did you forget the N?


INdividuals


----------



## fiascogarcia

acain said:


> Great looking rigs, I am currently looking for a cheap iem for my portable rig for work. My budget is around $80 there going to get beat up at work so I don't want to spend a lot of money any suggestions from any one would be great. My DAP I am using is the X1 or the Sony NWZ  not sure what model sony it is.


 

 Try the Hifiman RE-400's!  Under $90 and a great sound for the size and price.  Currently on Innerfidelity's Wall of Fame.


----------



## IAMBLEST

onlychild said:


> RWAK240+ (Balanced True line out using 2.5mm TRRS Female plug)
> Carbon Fiber Custom Roxanne
> PlusSound 8 wire 2.5mm TRRS to RSA plug using 24awg Type 6 Litz copper
> PlusSound Female 2.5mm TRRS to RSA plug
> ...




How come you have an amp if you have an astel and kern which can run pretty much everything?


----------



## Replicant187

iamblest said:


> How come you have an amp if you have an astel and kern which can run pretty much everything?


 
  
 because he can


----------



## onlychild

Even though the Roxannes are highly sensitive and don't require a ton of power, I still notice a big jump in improvement when using them with a TOTL amp, especially when its fed such a clean Balanced signal like that RWAK240+ provides.


----------



## DrGonzo

FiiO X1+FiiO E12A+FiiO L17+FiiO HS12 Stacking Kit and Sony MDR-1A
  
 I guess you can say I'm a fan of FiiO.  Love their products!!!
  
 I've down-sized and very happy with this set-up, perfect for listening to at work.


----------



## EarArtworks

drgonzo said:


> FiiO X1+FiiO E12A+FiiO L17+FiiO HS12 Stacking Kit and Sony MDR-1A
> 
> I guess you can say I'm a fan of FiiO.  Love their products!!!
> 
> I've down-sized and very happy with this set-up, perfect for listening to at work.



Thats what I called portable, compact size, tied up together, and ready to go.


----------



## acain

drgonzo said:


> FiiO X1+FiiO E12A+FiiO L17+FiiO HS12 Stacking Kit and Sony MDR-1A
> 
> I guess you can say I'm a fan of FiiO.  Love their products!!!
> 
> I've down-sized and very happy with this set-up, perfect for listening to at work.


 

 How do you like the Sony MDR's are they real bass heavy.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

acain said:


> Great looking rigs, I am currently looking for a cheap iem for my portable rig for work. My budget is around $80 there going to get beat up at work so I don't want to spend a lot of money any suggestions from any one would be great. My DAP I am using is the X1 or the Sony NWZ  not sure what model sony it is.




How about RE0?


----------



## DrGonzo

acain said:


> How do you like the Sony MDR's are they real bass heavy.




I love the MDR-1A, definitely more bass than the MDR-1R. The bass is probably on par with the V-moda M-100, but the mids on the MDR's are much better and the highs have a little more sparkle. Very fun headphones while at the same time giving me detail that I enjoy.


----------



## acain

I use a portable rig all day at work I hate shoving it in my pocket. We need a DIY portable rig belt clip holster thread. I use my Fiio X1 stacked with something need to make something to clip to my belt, but I want to be able to get the volume and track button.


----------



## EarArtworks

Portable Setup.


----------



## Turrican2

earartworks said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's really nicely done.  How did you remould the outer layer, did you use Sugru?


----------



## EarArtworks

turrican2 said:


> That's really nicely done.  How did you remould the outer layer, did you use Sugru?



Just used epoxy, mold before it dry using hand, knife and water.
Water will make my hand and knife didn't stick to epoxy, just splash over finger or knife surface.


----------



## Turrican2

earartworks said:


> Just used epoxy, mold before it dry using hand, knife and water.
> Water will make my hand and knife didn't stick to epoxy, just splash over finger or knife surface.


 
 I see, well really nice job anyway, pity they still stick out your ears like bolts  at least mine did.


----------



## Bluess




----------



## karloil

onlychild said:


> Even though the Roxannes are highly sensitive and don't require a ton of power, I still notice a big jump in improvement when using them with a TOTL amp, especially when its fed such a clean Balanced signal like that RWAK240+ provides.


 
  
 i believe this is how Jerry designs all of his products. i remember him discussing that he wants his products to scale accordingly depending on the source or combo that you use them with.


----------



## emremusic

Hello friends,

Does anybody know which DAP has an A-B loop function, and if possibly a slow down function? 

I'm a practicing musician, and this feature really helps practicing along. I have this on my as an app on my iPad, but it would be nice to have a dap with this capability.


----------



## acain

Just got some new OTG cables with a usb for power.


----------



## BillsonChang007

acain said:


> Just got some new OTG cables with a usb for power.




Where did you get them from?


----------



## acain

billsonchang007 said:


> Where did you get them from?




All from Amazon i think paid like $25 for all of them.


----------



## FFBookman

With Headphones:
 http://wp.me/a2MP5A-140
  
 In Pocket:
 http://wp.me/a2MP5A-135
  
 In Car:
 http://wp.me/a2MP5A-132  (tape style)
  
 At jam spot:
 http://wp.me/a2MP5A-133


----------



## acain

ffbookman said:


> With Headphones:
> http://wp.me/a2MP5A-140
> 
> In Pocket:
> ...


 

 How do you like the Pono how is the battery life?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

ffbookman said:


>


 
  
 So, does it live up to the hype or is it just an odd shaped FiiO X5/Ibasso DX 50?


----------



## Replicant187

a few japanese guys have Pono already and some says it's better than DX90.


----------



## FFBookman

j.pocalypse said:


> So, does it live up to the hype or is it just an odd shaped FiiO X5/Ibasso DX 50?


 

 its living up to my expectations but I've never heard a fiio or the other one. i was going back to vinyl and trying my best to enjoy mp3 when i saw neil speak about hi def and pono. i got it immediately, since i mix at 24/88 and have sat in one some professional mastering sessions and finally understand dither both on the screen and in my ears. it's ****ty that studios have to downsample for "the consumer format" when we all can play those masters at this point.
  
 so anyway, i have been reading and watching about those other players but i know that don't mean anything until you get it in your ears.
  
 pono is the best digital i've heard, the total platform. makes anything you plug it into sound much better than before.
  
 i have ripped 16/44 that sound as good as they ever will, better than most CD players and way better than my laptop. 
 when it plays 24bit anything it sounds as good as vinyl, or perhaps better, because there is all of the width and shape and color of vinyl but without the hum and dust. it's something else.
  
 then i got hip to the best the cloud has, FLACs on youtube, and they sounded pretty good, far better than mp3, but not nearly as good as the pono player. that thing sounds flat and perfect and totally natural.
  
 i'd love to do a shootout and/or a review of another modern dap, but i'm very happy with pono, the store works, the client works, the player is really nice, it came in a nice box, it's all open standards and transparent dealings, american company, i'm all for it.


----------



## FFBookman

acain said:


> How do you like the Pono how is the battery life?


 

 i honestly haven't been timing any of it but it _seems_ like it takes longer to charge than the average iDevice. drain is about the same, maybe slightly more if you are really cranking it. i was using it for drum practice at full volume and it was draining, but i didn't get any time that i can report. i'll try to keep a watch on it since i know people like to know. my intuition is that it's battery life is average for a gadget but amazing for an audio device that sounds as good as it does. it seems kinda magical like that.
  
 it's also lighter than it looks and fits in any pocket better than an iPhone, since a slab is not a natural shape. i'm a dude and it's winter time so i don't have tightness


----------



## EISENbricher

I wish I could make this setup portable... I like its sound.
 Laptop => Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 Pro with (Line Out) => Topping NX1 => Havi B3P1


----------



## acain

Audio-Technica announced a portable headphone amplifier today at the CES convention.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My trusty Cowon J3, and  highly capable Dunu Titan 1.


----------



## lukpe




----------



## H20Fidelity

lukpe said:


>


 
  
 SRH440 are one of my favorite full-size headphones, despite owning the 840, 940. For some reason, the lower model has much appeal to me, they sit next to my desk on a stand for watching utube reviews say for example, late at night , testing music before I purchase, movies. I've used them with a number of rigs around the house or laying down late at night, and out of all three Shure headphones 440 have received the most listening time! Consider changing the pads to Brainwavs HM5 pads and the comfort increases dramatically!


----------



## Replicant187

h20fidelity said:


>


 
  
 wow, that's coolest earpads i've ever saw!


----------



## lukpe

h20fidelity said:


> SRH440 are one of my favorite full-size headphones, despite owning the 840, 940. For some reason, the lower model has much appeal to me, they sit next to my desk on a stand for watching utube reviews say for example, late at night , testing music before I purchase, movies. I've used them with a number of rigs around the house or laying down late at night, and out of all three Shure headphones 440 have received the most listening time! Consider changing the pads to Brainwavs HM5 pads and the comfort increases dramatically!


 

 I already have SRH840 pads and a Sennheiser foam on the headband just like here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/679752/modified-shure-srh440/


----------



## H20Fidelity

replicant187 said:


> wow, that's coolest earpads i've ever saw!


 


 They sure are! 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/741698/brainwavz-hm5-pads-different-colours-velour-leather
  


lukpe said:


> I already have SRH840 pads and a Sennheiser foam on the headband just like here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/679752/modified-shure-srh440/


 
  
 You know, when I looked at your photo in full-size I could tell they were 840 pads! A sure sign of being on Head-Fi too long!


----------



## IAMBLEST

acain said:


> Audio-Technica announced a portable headphone amplifier today at the CES convention.


 

 Any more news?
  
 for me i think my mind is made up on the OPPO HA-2 and PM-3 combo to run with my colorfly C4 player...but am always open to new options..
  
 Edit: http://www.whathifi.com/news/ces-2015-audio-technica-launches-high-res-portable-headphone-amplifier found it.  Looks pretty expensive for what it is.  And it seems to only have the 3.5mm jack?


----------



## acain

iamblest said:


> Any more news?
> 
> for me i think my mind is made up on the OPPO HA-2 and PM-3 combo to run with my colorfly C4 player...but am always open to new options..
> 
> Edit: http://www.whathifi.com/news/ces-2015-audio-technica-launches-high-res-portable-headphone-amplifier found it.  Looks pretty expensive for what it is.  And it seems to only have the 3.5mm jack?




I like the look of it yeah it is a little pricey.


----------



## EH-Yeon

Ipod video balanced mod


----------



## Fridge77

eh-yeon said:


> Ipod video balanced mod



How you made that mod? Looks amazing tho'


----------



## EH-Yeon

Thanks. Yes, made it myself and just done it last night. Prefer it over imod with BG.


----------



## rudi0504

Aurender Flow best set up :

Source : IBasso HDPR10 
Dac / Amp : Aurender Flow as pure DAC
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : JH Roxanne AKR 03 
Cable :
Optical Cable : Sys Concept 
Mini to Mini : Crystal Cable 
Music File : 
Hi Res 24 / 192

Sound Quality :
High :
Very clear and vivid High with rich of detail and crystal clear.
The best cymblas i ever heard on my JH Roxanne AKR 03 so far
Mid : 
Very sweet and clear with very good pronounce 
I love to hear classical cello .sound so natural and vivid that i can hear how the string sound to be.
Bass : very clean deep basa and very good impact too
I like to set my JH Bass at 9 oclock.
Separation : 
This set up can produce very good music separation.
Soundstage :
3 D soundstage like in medium to big concert hall

Conculsion:
This set up is my best set up for JH Roxanne AKR 03

IMO


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## Onix

ffbookman said:


>


 

 And someone should compare the Pono with the AK's, iBasso's and FIIO's. Oh, and the Alien. By the way, is that a Pono in your pocket?


----------



## FFBookman

onix said:


> And someone should compare the Pono with the AK's, iBasso's and FIIO's. Oh, and the Alien. By the way, is that a Pono in your pocket?


 

 just get someone to send me all those other players, i'd be happy to review them . i don't have the press credentials though, just a lowly non-commercial blogger with an opinion.
  
 i didn't see any in the audiophile stereo store i went in, and they smelled my pay grade and didn't pay me much attention. granted i walked in off the street and started randomly questioning them about their mobile audio and what they play when sound checking speakers, etc..
  
 do any retail outlets in the US keep good display models around to play with? i will take my pono up there and knock off a quick review.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

onix said:


> And someone should compare the Pono with the AK's, iBasso's and FIIO's. Oh, and the Alien.


 
  
 I think this is a job for Jude and/or Rudi.


----------



## Sorensiim

I would genuinely love to see a picture of the Pono  with a Toblerone for scale. Not even trolling or joking, it would be a great size reference!
  
 Here's my rig for today - I sold my DX90/PB2 stack, so my buddy was kind enough to let me borrow his DX100 until my new toy shows up.

_(Sorry about the crappy phone pic)_
  
 The DX100 was never really a pocket-friendly DAP, but it's great as an office rig! I used to have one too and it's great hearing it again. So clean and resolving, yet powerful enough to drive the HD650 or HE500 without needing an amp.


----------



## Bengkia369

Just a simple Cowon Plenue 1 with IE800. Love it!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hidizs AP100 + AKG K3003
  
 [This combo makes the K3003 sound really fun.]


----------



## rayeonsg

First post and recently acquired M3


----------



## fiascogarcia

rayeonsg said:


> First post and recently acquired M3


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi!  Very nice, clean rig!


----------



## EISENbricher

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hidizs AP100 + AKG K3003
> 
> [This combo makes the K3003 sound really fun.]


 
 Loving this!! Also looks very clean and classy.


----------



## fabinho85

bluess said:


>


 
  
 I've been an audiophile for about 6 years now (musiclover much longer) but portable fidelity is something that's new to me so please forgive my ignorance: what type of player is this? It looks quite nice, almost as nice as the hardwood floor


----------



## acain

fabinho85 said:


> I've been an audiophile for about 6 years now (musiclover much longer) but portable fidelity is something that's new to me so please forgive my ignorance: what type of player is this? It looks quite nice, almost as nice as the hardwood floor


 
 Its a Hidizs AP 100


----------



## rayeonsg

fiascogarcia said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi!  Very nice, clean rig!




Thanks, the Dita works great with this shanling M3, enjoy the combo sound very much!


----------



## rayeonsg

rayeonsg said:


> Thanks, the Dita works great with this shanling M3, enjoy the combo sound very much!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## screwedpeep

Today's rig. My 80GB Classic decided to come back to life after 2 years so i decided to have a go with my SoundMagic HP200.


----------



## fabinho85

acain said:


> Its a Hidizs AP 100


 
  
 Thanks very much. I'll read up on it. I'm really lovin' getting to know all this knew stuff. Doesn't happen very often anymore where home audio is concerned but this portable thing really seems to have a lot more to offer than i initially thought. And here i thought the big spending was pretty much over with, all i wanted was a decent pair of earphones... oh well


----------



## acain

fabinho85 said:


> Thanks very much. I'll read up on it. I'm really lovin' getting to know all this knew stuff. Doesn't happen very often anymore where home audio is concerned but this portable thing really seems to have a lot more to offer than i initially thought. And here i thought the big spending was pretty much over with, all i wanted was a decent pair of earphones... oh well




Its a never ending money pit for me, but it keeps me sane and out of trouble.


----------



## nc8000

I've managed not to spend money on gear since I got my DX90 last May (or whenever it was released). Now whisky and music that's a different story


----------



## muzic4life

nothing fancy..just a humble ms2e for my listening..(i like it so much thou..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## muzic4life

the price-friendly Grado 225e...i am just so happy for it, nice fun vivid sound!


----------



## FFBookman

sorensiim said:


> I would genuinely love to see a picture of the Pono  with a Toblerone for scale. Not even trolling or joking, it would be a great size reference!


 
  
 It's thicker and shorter than a Toblerone. Also has rounded edges and soft-touch plastic. It's only about .5" longer than my iPhone4 and about 1" narrower across. It's shorter than an iPhone 5 or 6.
  
 Like Toblerone it's filled with sweet goodness. 
  
 Unlike Toblerone it's not done in a couple of minutes, and there's no waste.


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> the price-friendly Grado 225e...i am just so happy for it, nice fun vivid sound!




How is the bass with your set up?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

muzic4life said:


> the price-friendly Grado 225e...i am just so happy for it, nice fun vivid sound!


 
  
 I'm glad you didn't say "Price friendly rig"...


----------



## acain

I have the 225i they are my go to cans for movies when the kids are sleeping.


----------



## BaTou069

muzic4life said:


> the price-friendly Grado 225e...i am just so happy for it, nice fun vivid sound!


 
  
 Remembers me the Tera Player and PortaPro Combo somehow


----------



## Bluess

fabinho85 said:


> I've been an audiophile for about 6 years now (musiclover much longer) but portable fidelity is something that's new to me so please forgive my ignorance: what type of player is this? It looks quite nice, almost as nice as the hardwood floor


 
 Thanks, it's a Hidizs Ap100, the sound is fantastic, very neutral with lower bass and soundstage extension. For 220$ to get a pretty looking thing like that with an awesome leather cover, I think that was one heck of an investment


----------



## BaTou069

sorensiim said:


> Here's my rig for today - I sold my DX90/PB2 stack, ...


 
  
 Howww?? What is the dap you're upgrading to? I remember you from the dx90 thread, and your k10s. You sounded like this was endgame, i know it never is. You might have caught some upgradititis


----------



## screwedpeep

I don't know if i'm posting on the right thread. But here goes my DIY case for my DAPs. Just sharing, in case it can give some people out there some ideas where to start. 
  
 #inb4, wasted $12 to order a case from mp4nation earlier this morning before i came across this idea.
  
 So i used my SIII box. The phone was long gone but well, i'm a keeper. And thank God for that coz i finally found the use of it. The box can be closed firmly and it won't open up if the box suddenly goes upside down in the bag, as the original seal sticker is still there to act as a hinge.
  
 Then i took the foam from the box of my mouse and watch.

 The small foam popping out was intended to be cut that way. So i can easily pull the whole first level off and get to the 'basement'.
  
 Reused the paper from SIII box to give a protection between the two.

  
 Put a layer of foam at the bottom of the box as a shock absorber. Planned to do the same at the top but then no space already. And i found that wasn't necessary.

  
 Very portable for travel. Not much space taken. I don't bring an amp out so far. Will modify this DIY case accordingly if i want to later on.


----------



## Sorensiim

batou069 said:


> Howww?? What is the dap you're upgrading to? I remember you from the dx90 thread, and your k10s. You sounded like this was endgame, i know it never is. You might have caught some upgradititis




I made a huge mistake. I listened to the AK240 while considering a one-box solution... So now I've ordered an AK120 II. don't need native DSD and I prefer the form factor of the 120 II to the AK240. (And the price kinda matters a bit)


----------



## nc8000

I've settled with the DX90 as a one box solution and hardly ever use my SR-71B these days as the DX90 is plenty good enough. Even with my HE-500 the DX90 does a great job although it does get better with the SR-71B but the extra bulk and hassle of a dedicated charger and having to charge 2 devices was just more than I could be bothered with in the end.


----------



## howdy

nc8000 said:


> I've settled with the DX90 as a one box solution and hardly ever use my SR-71B these days as the DX90 is plenty good enough. Even with my HE-500 the DX90 does a great job although it does get better with the SR-71B but the extra bulk and hassle of a dedicated charger and having to charge 2 devices was just more than I could be bothered with in the end.



Same, the DX90 sounds great all on its own. I've never amped it yet and I have no willingness to.


----------



## acain

howdy said:


> Same, the DX90 sounds great all on its own. I've never amped it yet and I have no willingness to.




Didnt the DX90 have alot of interface problems.


----------



## nc8000

acain said:


> Didnt the DX90 have alot of interface problems.




I find the DX90 ui near perfect for my use, if only it lasted longer on a charge


----------



## H20Fidelity

acain said:


> Didnt the DX90 have alot of interface problems.


 


 DX50 did on release, it was very unstable from my expereince, however, on later firmware its basically stable now. DX90 uses pretty much the same UI, so by the time it released the firmware was advanced enough to not cause many headaches.


----------



## acain

Can you change the battery on the 50 or 90


----------



## Koolpep

acain said:


> Can you change the battery on the 50 or 90


 

 Yes, it's the same battery as is used for the S*msung Galaxy S3.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## H20Fidelity

The new kid in town. XDuoo X2 and T-Peos H-300.
  




 Check it out here > http://www.head-fi.org/t/748909/xduoo-x2-small-lossless-player-with-microsd-and-oled


----------



## muzic4life

acain said:


> How is the bass with your set up?


 
 Bass is good. 225e has a little punch too it..not a boom boom kind ofcoz, but it's very nice and still maintain the grado's signature, crisp, precise, fun and VERY good imaging as always.
  


buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm glad you didn't say "Price friendly rig"...


 











  actually this testing was to prove me once again that i like my Flow than my Hugo. And proven already. Not sure why, but i dont really like Hugo's signature. It has a fuller signature than Flow, but every time i pair it with my iems and cans, i dont realy like it. Especially when using optical out from ak240, sound so blah to me. I prefer using Hugo's coax-in, sounded better. Perhaps i need a better quality optical cable to make it sound "better". But as for now, i take Flow to Hugo (based on iems/cans that i have)
  


batou069 said:


> Remembers me the Tera Player and PortaPro Combo somehow


 
 i like the sound of tera too. But it's a bit picky for the pairing. Tera+grado sound good, but not amazing. The only big reason i let my tera go, it's the no-screen. But my Tera was the most easiest to pass a wife question, bcos i said to her last time i bot that only 50 box, made in china, and she believe me. HAHAHAHA....


----------



## spanner43

Made a simple little stand for my portables for when I come home and listen. Just an extra piece of Corian counter top and a phone bracket. Thoroughly enjoy this tread and everyone's great toys


----------



## Deftone

spanner43 said:


> Made a simple little stand for my portables for when I come home and listen. Just an extra piece of Corian counter top and a phone bracket. Thoroughly enjoy this tread and everyone's great toys


 
  
 This is an excellent idea, nicely done!


----------



## Deftone

its an older rig but still a great photo. ipod classic + UE700s


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> The new kid in town. XDuoo X2 and T-Peos H-300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not helping mate ....its such a cute player .....me hear them calling me .." Take me home ...you know you want me "


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Not helping mate ....its such a cute player .....me hear them calling me .." Take me home ...you know you want me "


 


 You will be surprised at the sound it puts out. Especially how coherent and smooth the instrument separation is, also soundstage width.


----------



## jono454

HM650 =D


----------



## Gilles De Rais

deleted


----------



## acain

Hi every one I am in search of a portable player that has dac and amp combo with a fm tuner. I like to listen to music at work but I also listen to a lot of talk radio, I have been using the Fiio X1 for music then part of the day I use something else with a tuner. The only player that I know of is the Sony A15 or A16 does any one have any other suggestions.


----------



## indieman

acain said:


> Hi every one I am in search of a portable player that has dac and amp combo with a fm tuner. I like to listen to music at work but I also listen to a lot of talk radio, I have been using the Fiio X1 for music then part of the day I use something else with a tuner. The only player that I know of is the Sony A15 or A16 does any one have any other suggestions.


 
 I think the sansa players have an fm tuner...


----------



## spanner43

indieman said:


> I think the sansa players have an fm tuner...


 

 I have a couple of Sansa clips that do have FM. They might not be the dac amp combo your looking for ,but they are remarkable little players


----------



## acain

spanner43 said:


> I have a couple of Sansa clips that do have FM. They might not be the dac amp combo your looking for ,but they are remarkable little players


 
 Thanks I actually have one and I am trying to get away of stacking an amp with it at work, trying to find something really portable I work in a machine shop. Maybe I will wait for the new Sony that they showed at CES its not small but its still flat and would fit in my back pocket nicely.


----------



## H20Fidelity

acain said:


> Hi every one I am in search of a portable player that has dac and amp combo with a fm tuner. I like to listen to music at work but I also listen to a lot of talk radio, I have been using the Fiio X1 for music then part of the day I use something else with a tuner. The only player that I know of is the Sony A15 or A16 does any one have any other suggestions.


 


 If you're looking for a DAP that has a separate internal amp section (like most audiophile DAPs) with FM radio I don't know of any. Though most Cowon's sound nice and support FM tuner. J3, S9 etc. I think really, in your situation you're already doing the right thing here, keep your audiophile DAP for quality music and a separate device for radio. And if you haven't already checked out the Sansa units that would probably be my choice due to its pocket size as a tuner. Then if you need to amp it consider the credit card size Topping NX1 with 120 hour run times.
  
 .


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> If you're looking for a DAP that has a separate internal amp section (like most audiophile DAPs) with FM radio I don't know of any. Though most Cowon's sound nice and support FM tuner. J3, S9 etc. I think really, in your situation you're already doing the right thing here, keep your audiophile DAP for quality music and a separate device for radio. And if you haven't already checked out the Sansa units that would probably be my choice due to its pocket size as a tuner. Then if you need to amp it consider the credit card size Topping NX1 with 120 hour run times.
> 
> .


 
 +1 on NX1 battery... 
 Second week since I charged it and the blue LED just refuses to go off lol


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Just sharing... Please don't kill me.  I know to the purists, this could be interpreted as a sacrilege.  

 Again.  Just sharing.  

   Peace.


----------



## swannie007

Now thats what I call a portable rig! Good onya!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

acain said:


> Hi every one I am in search of a portable player that has dac and amp combo with a fm tuner. I like to listen to music at work but I also listen to a lot of talk radio, I have been using the Fiio X1 for music then part of the day I use something else with a tuner. The only player that I know of is the Sony A15 or A16 does any one have any other suggestions.


 
  
 Anything that's IOS or Android can stream most FM stations (like I Heart Radio) over WiFi.  I would love an update to the DX100 so it could run a far more current flavor of Android...


----------



## Fernito

My portable rig:


----------



## Turrican2

fernito said:


> My portable rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Nice array of cans!  any clear favourites?


----------



## Fernito

turrican2 said:


> Nice array of cans!  any clear favourites?


 

 Hard to decide... the Mentors are the most technically proficient (detail, positioning, etc.), but I prefer the sound signature of the Senns and the AKG the most. The Merlins (custom) are perfect for flights, as they isolate the best out of the bunch, and finally the Sonies are by far the funniest of them all.
  
 So, which one I pick every day depends either on my mood or on what I'm planning to do


----------



## Turrican2

fernito said:


> Hard to decide... the Mentors are the most technically proficient (detail, positioning, etc.), but I prefer the sound signature of the Senns and the AKG the most. The Merlins (custom) are perfect for flights, as they isolate the best out of the bunch, and finally the Sonies are by far the funniest of them all.
> 
> So, which one I pick every day depends either on my mood or on what I'm planning to do


----------



## Mooses9

I like some of the more simple rigs dap and iems going on in here.☺


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> Just sharing... Please don't kill me.  I know to the purists, this could be interpreted as a sacrilege.
> 
> 
> Again.  Just sharing.
> ...






 would love to see you out and about in orchard with that.


Or u walk around park etc ah?


----------



## acain

And I thought carrying a Sony Discman back in the day was a pain in the ass. You could pass that off as carrying some kind of medical device. Now that's one expensive man purse.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> would love to see you out and about in orchard with that.
> 
> 
> Or u walk around park etc ah?


 


 I did that already.  HD800 is not fit for street-level outdoor listening.  A golf course, or a civilized park however, is a whole new experience.  The expansive soundstage of the HD800 makes it ideal to be taken on a walk at a golf club or scenic park where people are civilized.  [I live in the Philippines' equivalent of Juarez, Mexico.]


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> I did that already.  HD800 is not fit for street-level outdoor listening.  A golf course, or a civilized park however, is a whole new experience.  The expansive soundstage of the HD800 makes it ideal to be taken on a walk at a golf club or scenic park where people are civilized.  [I live in the Philippines' equivalent of Juarez, Mexico.]


 

 I bet you get some interested looks with the HD800 on. Did you make the leather case for that.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> I bet you get some interested looks with the HD800 on. Did you make the leather case for that.


 


 The leather case was originally made for use with my K3003 and CIEM.  Shopping for groceries during weekends with the Hugo powering my CIEM affords me the good fortune of not having to hear the wives of drug dealers talking about who they recently schtupped and who their husbands have killed.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> The leather case was originally made for use with my K3003 and CIEM.  Shopping for groceries during weekends with the Hugo powering my CIEM affords me the good fortune of not having to hear the wives of drug dealers talking about who they recently schtupped and who their husbands have killed.


 
  
 Yeah nothing is worse then hearing drug dealers wives bitch and moan lol. I live bear the Philadelphia are in the US,, and right across from Philly is Camden New Jersey and it's voted every year one of the most dangerous cities in the USA. In some neighborhoods law enforcement wont even go in.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Yeah nothing is worse then hearing drug dealers wives bitch and moan lol. I live bear the Philadelphia are in the US,, and right across from Philly is Camden New Jersey and it's voted every year one of the most dangerous cities in the USA. In some neighborhoods law enforcement wont even go in.





I can identify with that, man.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Yeah nothing is worse then hearing drug dealers wives bitch and moan lol. I live bear the Philadelphia are in the US,, and right across from Philly is Camden New Jersey and it's voted every year one of the most dangerous cities in the USA. In some neighborhoods law enforcement wont even go in.




And oh, all the drug dealers and even their kingpin here are all Christians.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> I did that already.  HD800 is not fit for street-level outdoor listening.  A golf course, or a civilized park however, is a whole new experience.  The expansive soundstage of the HD800 makes it ideal to be taken on a walk at a golf club or scenic park where people are civilized.  [I live in the Philippines' equivalent of Juarez, Mexico.]






Oic. I tot u lived in sg. 




Srsly? Ppl killing each other there? Spread audiophilia man! Who knows,it might bring an end to drug wars


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> Oic. I tot u lived in sg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spread it?

Be ready to give up your gears to the drug lords. They kill people for a living. Even their teenage children tuck handguns into their pants just for kicks.

This is the real beauty of the Philippines.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Spread it?
> 
> Be ready to give up your gears to the drug lords. They kill people for a living. Even their teenage children tuck handguns into their pants just for kicks.
> 
> This is the real beauty of the Philippines.


 
 Maybe your Kingpin and thats how you buy all your hi-end gear haha.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Maybe your Kingpin and thats how you buy all your hi-end gear haha.





Eh?

Nkw where's my lieutenant? I'll send him to you...


----------



## acain

So I want to buy the Sony ZX1 or do I wait for the ZX2 that's going to be double the price. I want a good player with an FM tuner also and have been looking at the ZX1 or should I save money and get the A15 player.


----------



## JACONE

ibohd800 said:


> My daily rig, A17->RSA Shadow->EX1000


 

 How is the sound? Is it exponentially better with the Shadow?


----------



## IboHD800

EXK straight out from A17 is definitly underpowered, guess the same for any dynamic driver (e.g. on my ex700 and IE8). The Shadow may not be the most powerful amp but considering the battery life and size, probably the best match for the A17. Is it significantly better? Hell yah. Many ppl complained about poor noise isolation of the EXK but from my experience, not so much if properly amped, and its definetly not because of loudness. You get much better extension, control and depth.


----------



## Turrican2

Keeping it simple today, oneplus one running TIDAL app with recabled MH1


----------



## Mooses9

Love the sleek look!


----------



## muzic4life

acain said:


> So I want to buy the Sony ZX1 or do I wait for the ZX2 that's going to be double the price. I want a good player with an FM tuner also and have been looking at the ZX1 or should I save money and get the A15 player.




I am waiting for the zx2 also. I think is gonna be available by end of feb2015 at my place. I never tried sony zx1 before. But i surely get the zx2 once available. I love to death for the looks. Lol.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

muzic4life said:


> I am waiting for the zx2 also. I think is gonna be available by end of feb2015 at my place. I never tried sony zx1 before. But i surely get the zx2 once available. I love to death for the looks. Lol.


 
  
 And it should pair nicely wit Grados.  At least I think it will...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Everything for travel in two Pelican cases.
  
 - iFi micro iDSD
 - Samsung S4 (rooted with UAPP, Neutron and Viper4Android mod) and large 5200 mAh battery and 256 GB SD card storage
 - FiiO L12S optical cable
 - iBasso CB06 interconnect cable
 - micro USB OTG cable
 - 6,3mm to 3,5mm adpater
 - Dual power adpater 2x 2.1 A
 - USB power cable for iDSD / S4


----------



## Robert777

Samsung Galaxy S4 ---> Cayin C5 Amp ---> HRT microstreamer.


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> I am waiting for the zx2 also. I think is gonna be available by end of feb2015 at my place. I never tried sony zx1 before. But i surely get the zx2 once available. I love to death for the looks. Lol.


 

 I have read many reviews of the ZX1 and they all said it has a comparable sound signature to the IPhone 5S, butt with the ZX1 having a slight hissing sound in the back round. If that is true that would be very disappointing considering its Sony's flagship player. And the interface was considerably slower testing against the 5S. I love the look of it also I think its the best looking player out there on the market, even better then AK's players. Hopefully the ZX2 will be a lot better.


----------



## acain

h1f1add1cted said:


> Everything for travel in two Pelican cases.
> 
> - iFi micro iDSD
> - Samsung S4 (rooted with UAPP, Neutron and Viper4Android mod) and large 5200 mAh battery and 256 GB SD card storage
> ...


 

 Nice I do the same exact thing going to work. I use a Pelican 1010 and 1020 case for traveling.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Modern rig. Fiio X3 + Fiio L16 + Fiio E12A, carried in Pelican 1020.


----------



## endallchaos

Nothing amazing, but I like it. I don't really take them outside the house, but I do walk around with them in the house, and sometimes in the backyard.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Vintage rig. iPod Mini (32 GB Flash) + Fiio L9 + Meier Porta Corda III (USB DAC), protected by Pelican 1020 on the road. SQ on this combo is SWEET!


----------



## acain

Here is my rig for today, Fiio X1 Fiio E07K and Audio-Technica CKR10


----------



## muzic4life

my OPPO PM1...love the sound so much


----------



## Bengkia369

Usually I use my Sennhesiser IE800 but my ears having infections, so using headphones for time being.


----------



## nntnam

My new DAP.
  
 The sound is quite nice  .
 ​ *6plus | 335DW *​  ​ ​


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Pushing the limits of portability.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## karloil

my 'rig' for the past few days


----------



## muzic4life

Dita the Truth - with balanced cable.


----------



## NLNH

ak10- with stickers


----------



## h1f1add1cted

LOL great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What phone and IEM you are using with this good DAC/AMP?


----------



## NLNH

h1f1add1cted said:


> LOL great idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Got this from another member here yesterday and I just plugged it into my iphone for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 more in depth listening tomorrow.....


----------



## blackwolf1006

Decisions decisions..


----------



## Mooses9

Lol thats a understatement haha


----------



## blackwolf1006

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
  
 This guy has the coolest gear. have you concidered selling your headphone stands.. Ill be first in line to buy.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

blackwolf1006 said:


> This guy has the coolest gear. have you concidered selling your headphone stands.. Ill be first in line to buy.




Thanks but I stopped making them.


----------



## Mimouille

My right ear canal hurts a bit so for the first time in years I pulled out my ATH-ES10. Well they sound really nice.


----------



## blackwolf1006




----------



## spanner43

Portable Rig 100ft range, will upgrade with extension cords after more research in DIY cable thread


----------



## acain

spanner43 said:


> Portable Rig 100ft range, will upgrade with extension cords after more research in DIY cable thread




You dont see that everyday very interesting and very invent full.


----------



## loremipsum

blackwolf1006 said:


>


 
 What cable is that on the K10s?


----------



## Mimouille

blackwolf1006 said:


>


Hearts, so cute.


----------



## blackwolf1006

loremipsum said:


> What cable is that on the K10s?


 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C6R0PBY/


mimouille said:


> Hearts, so cute.


 
  
 No its manly.. LOL


----------



## fiascogarcia

spanner43 said:


> Portable Rig 100ft range, will upgrade with extension cords after more research in DIY cable thread


 

 Hey, just add a Honda generator and you're good to go!!


----------



## fiascogarcia

I know it's almost an antique now with all the high detail, modern day DAPs out these days, but I am very impressed with this Rockboxed, EQ'd, DiyMod (120gig, Blackgate caps, high capacity battery).  Beautiful match with the Pure II.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Logitech UE6000 with the FiiO X3


Spoiler


----------



## Onix

spanner43 said:


> Portable Rig 100ft range, will upgrade with extension cords after more research in DIY cable thread


 
  
 Do you push all that or do you climb on top and ride it?


----------



## spanner43

onix said:


> Do you push all that or do you climb on top and ride it?


 
 Just Push. Actually my son helped me clean out a storage room and he placed those items on the walker. Made me think of this thread so i added the headphones.


----------



## Sorensiim

So my DAP upgrade arrived today...

 AK120 II -> Linum Super-Bax (prototype) -> Noble K10


----------



## howdy

So, how does it compare to the DX90?

Looks very nice by the way, and the docking station complements it well.


----------



## BaTou069

Does the docking station come per default with the DAP?
 Do you use the balanced out?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Add an engine to it and you can be off to the races





spanner43 said:


> Just Push. Actually my son helped me clean out a storage room and he placed those items on the walker. Made me think of this thread so i added the headphones.


----------



## Sorensiim

howdy said:


> So, how does it compare to the DX90?
> 
> Looks very nice by the way, and the docking station complements it well.



It sounds VERY clean and very spacious. Highly resolving, will reveal everything on the recording. Better than the DX90? Yes. Four times better? ($419 vs $1700). Nope, law of Diminishing Returns in full effect here!



batou069 said:


> Does the docking station come per default with the DAP?
> Do you use the balanced out?




The dock is an optional extra, CNC'ed from the same aluminium as the AK120 II, it is absolutely *gorgeous* and holds the AK perfectly for desk use. 

So far, I've only tried the balanced output actually. I wanted to just give it a quick listen, then 5 hours flew by


----------



## Mimouille

The Dignis case for the Cowon P1 is really much better than the stock case, esthetically and ergonomically.


----------



## AnakChan

The issue I have with Dignis/Minerva cases is that they damage easily. The leather bruises somewhat too easily.

Something like LV's taiga or epi leather would have been more durable.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> The issue I have with Dignis/Minerva cases is that they damage easily. The leather bruises somewhat too easily.
> 
> Something like LV's taiga or epi leather would have been more durable.


 
 True...but you and I use secondary covers anyway. I will follow burtomr's recommendation and grab a Loewe Volta 20 for the AK240 and a 30 for the P1...


----------



## superhoras

My current portable rig


----------



## omastic

My current rig.


----------



## acain

omastic said:


> My current rig.




How do you like the V6 Stage? I was looking at them and cant make up my mind.


----------



## T1000

sorensiim said:


> So my DAP upgrade arrived today...
> 
> AK120 II -> Linum Super-Bax (prototype) -> Noble K10


 
 Is this the new balanced cable from Linum ? Impressions ?


----------



## omastic

acain said:


> How do you like the V6 Stage? I was looking at them and cant make up my mind.


 
 I am still warming up to them. They sound a bit different compared to the demo set - a lot bassier and somewhat warmer with the highs somewhat pushed back. I noticed that the small high drivers are pushed really to the back of the shell, quite far from the sound bore. I don't know if that is the reason. 
  
 The bass detail and texturing, along with overall imaging and sense of space is leaps and bounds ahead of my GR07 CE and Dunu DN1K. Quite enjoying it so far despite the highs being a bit subdued for my preference.


----------



## Sorensiim

t1000 said:


> Is this the new balanced cable from Linum ? Impressions ?


 
 It is indeed. The old ones were available as 2.5mm TRRS balanced as well, but this is the new 0,5 ohm (regular Linum Bax is 1.5 ohm) version. Thicker than the regular Linum Bax, but soooooooo soft and flexible, feels more like string than a cable. Too early for sonic impressions, especially when I'm getting used to a new source as well.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Even with the Noble CIEM, I still feel the K3003 a very musical partner for the AK240.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A bit crazy and certifiably over-the-top but the sound is worth the stack.
  
 AK240 >> SysConcept toslink >> Chord Hugo >> EC-DHC Nucleotide IC >> Custom Cmoy amp >> AKG-K3003


----------



## iichigoz

omastic said:


> I am still warming up to them. They sound a bit different compared to the demo set - a lot bassier and somewhat warmer with the highs somewhat pushed back. I noticed that the small high drivers are pushed really to the back of the shell, quite far from the sound bore. I don't know if that is the reason.
> 
> The bass detail and texturing, along with overall imaging and sense of space is leaps and bounds ahead of my GR07 CE and Dunu DN1K. Quite enjoying it so far despite the highs being a bit subdued for my preference.



Like the Legend R, you probably need to give it some time to open up.  happy listening!


----------



## deltronzero

Just added the Cayin C5 to the mix today.  Ughhhhhh.....soooooo good!


----------



## Wokei

deltronzero said:


> Just added the Cayin C5 to the mix today.  Ughhhhhh.....soooooo good!




Congrats man ...me just got DX90 two days ago ..lovin the sound ...how is the pairing with CAYIN C5 ....thanks


----------



## FeedingNation

Nothing really special...getting Fiio X1 and Dnu DN1000, may post pics of that soon!


----------



## acain

feedingnation said:


> Nothing really special...getting Fiio X1 and Dnu DN1000, may post pics of that soon!




I have the same sony player and the x1 the i love them both. The sony for what it is sounds great.


----------



## JoeDoe

Happy happy happy. 

Did some comparing between the X5 and X1/E11k stack and I'm glad to report that the older brother still reigns supreme.


----------



## howdy

joedoe said:


> Happy happy happy.
> 
> Did some comparing between the X5 and X1/E11k stack and I'm glad to report that the older brother still reigns supreme.



You should pair the X5 with the E12 and your HE500! The bass boost on the amp really brings the X5 alive. I use the X5/E12 with my HE400i and it is pure bliss.


----------



## JoeDoe

howdy said:


> You should pair the X5 with the E12 and your HE500! The bass boost on the amp really brings the X5 alive. I use the X5/E12 with my HE400i and it is pure bliss.




If only I had an E12!


----------



## Mimouille

Lowepro Volta 20 for RWAK240, Volta 30 for Cowon P1.


----------



## swannie007

Good idea. I have used camera bags for my gear for years. Cheap and does the job very well.


----------



## hakushondaimao

New stack, old stack... both in Pelican 1020 cases. Absolutely perfect fit for both, and practically bombproof.
 Case #1: Fiio X3 and E12A, with L16 interconnect wrapped in a glasses cloth.
 Case #2: iPod Mini, Meier Porta Corda III with L9 LOD connected, and spare 9V battery.
 Ready for battle...


----------



## Mooses9

Those are perfect fit very nice. I like the cases too.


----------



## rarrior

Just bought a Fiio E11k and some Sony MDR-ZX300s. I've had the iPhone sitting around for a while. Good setup for what I want. Replaced my Bose AE after the headband broke on a bus ride (I coach basketball). Didn't feel like spending over $150 for just headphones. I've always liked the look of the Sony's as well. Might upgrade to some MDR-V6s some day soon to use at home.
  
 Can't upload pictures yet because of newbie status.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Little setup I've been using lately.


----------



## fabinho85

Nothing too special compared to the beautiful rigs in this thread: Blackberry 9981 > Linum BaX > Noble 4. Got the Nobles on Friday and couldn't be happier.
  
 Thinking about adding a small amp to furhter enhance the performance. I'm still undecided whether i want a DAP or not. It might be too much to carry around, especially in the summer.


----------



## Whippler

That Blackberry is just beautiful!


----------



## Sorensiim

Nothing special? Hell, a Porsche Design Blackberry makes it one of the more expensive rigs in the thread!


----------



## fabinho85

Thanks guys, i meant nothing special in terms of SQ (the Berry, not the Nobles. Those i'm already in love with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
  
 I really like the design of the phone too, but i would like it even better without the big ol' "Porsche Design" writing on the front. Number one selling point to me was the build quality, since i tend to keep my stuff longer than a year or two.
  
 In terms of expensiveness i still don't think it's too far up the foodchain around here, with all those Astell & Kerns, Chord Hugos, Analog Squared Papers and what not flying through this thread


----------



## snapple10

W4 back in rotation


Dx50> Alo International > W4


----------



## indieman

Budget rig
 Sansa Clip Zip dap and Soundsoul s-018 iems


----------



## ScreenKiller

1964 v3
Toxic cable silver poison.
iBasso DX90 

Love this setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deftone

whippler said:


> That Blackberry is just beautiful!


 

 +1


----------



## Fungus

Last week I was in a rush to leave and forgot to push down the nip of my water bottle before putting it in my bag. 
 My Sony hd5 > jds c5 along with my um3x, ps vita plus 5 games and phone all got drenched


----------



## Mooses9

fungus said:


> Last week I was in a rush to leave and forgot to push down the nip of my water bottle before putting it in my bag.
> My Sony hd5 > jds c5 along with my um3x, ps vita plus 5 games and phone all got drenched


 
 wow anything to be salvaged?


----------



## Fungus

mooses9 said:


> wow anything to be salvaged?


 
 Well the case of the um3x absorbed all the water so is working fine.
 The hd5 now has mushy buttons but still work.
 jds C5 is working fine for now.
 Ps vita not so lucky, won't start and out of warranty.


----------



## lin0003

The Heaven IV are pretty damn impressive, not to mention look amazing.


----------



## swannie007

fungus said:


> Last week I was in a rush to leave and forgot to push down the nip of my water bottle before putting it in my bag.
> My Sony hd5 > jds c5 along with my um3x, ps vita plus 5 games and phone all got drenched


 

 Try putting them in a bowl of rice for a day or two. I once dropped my cell phone in the tub and took the battery out, dabbed it dry with a paper napkin, put it all in a bowl of rice for about a day and a half, took it all out, blew the dust off, put the battery in and fired it up, perfect! Before this, it would not even power up. I have told others about this and they have also had great success after giving their cell phones a swim.


----------



## Onix

This is the Kogan/Ritmix player with SONY XBA-2. This is the first player that makes those iems sound fun and has amazing detail. I am also checking its sibling, the Oriver 08. which features a touch screen. They are both very wide and spacey sounding, with the details of the Kogan a bit veiled on the Oriver. They both play WAV, FLAC, APE, MP4, M4A, AAC, OGG, MP3 and WMA. And please excuse the bad picture. I am not on pair to the artists on this thread.


----------



## Arty McGhee

waiting for the blizzard to hit rig


----------



## lookingforIEMs

arty mcghee said:


> waiting for the blizzard to hit rig






Which grado is that? And what cable?


----------



## Arty McGhee

lookingforiems said:


> Which grado is that? And what cable?


 
 those are sr80's in cedar cups
 modded for removable cable
 the cable is my own build
 its 26 awg teflon coated silver plated occ copper
 sleeved in 95 paracord and braided plugs are rean and amphenol


----------



## lookingforIEMs

arty mcghee said:


> those are sr80's in cedar cups
> modded for removable cable
> the cable is my own build
> its 26 awg teflon coated silver plated occ copper
> sleeved in 95 paracord and braided plugs are rean and amphenol






Woah nice DIYing there! And those cedar cups are huge!!!! GS1000 sized it seems like!


----------



## Fridge77

onix said:


> This is the Kogan/Ritmix player with SONY XBA-2. This is the first player that makes those iems sound fun and has amazing detail. I am also checking its sibling, the Oriver 08. which features a touch screen. They are both very wide and spacey sounding, with the details of the Kogan a bit veiled on the Oriver. They both play WAV, FLAC, APE, MP4, M4A, AAC, OGG, MP3 and WMA. And please excuse the bad picture. I am not on pair to the artists on this thread.



Woow man! How you made it to get a Kogan? Do it hiss wile using the XBA2?


----------



## Onix

fridge77 said:


> Woow man! How you made it to get a Kogan? Do it hiss wile using the XBA2?


 
  
 Nope, no hiss at all that I can hear. Jeremy from CTC sent me the players as test subjects and parts for a time machine if everything else fails.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

My portable rig.


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204877115424097


----------



## x RELIC x

Getting some anomalous readings captain!  ^^^^^^


----------



## blackwolf1006

sp3llv3xit said:


> My portable rig.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204877115424097


 
 wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


x relic x said:


> Getting some anomalous readings captain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL.. too funny


----------



## luberconn

Horrible lighting.  LG G3>FiioE11>Fidelio L1


----------



## Mooses9

fungus said:


> Well the case of the um3x absorbed all the water so is working fine.
> The hd5 now has mushy buttons but still work.
> jds C5 is working fine for now.
> Ps vita not so lucky, won't start and out of warranty.




Wow man that sucks sorry to hear that.


----------



## EISENbricher

fungus said:


> Last week I was in a rush to leave and forgot to push down the nip of my water bottle before putting it in my bag.
> My Sony hd5 > jds c5 along with my um3x, ps vita plus 5 games and phone all got drenched


 

 Too bad, RIP died stuff...


----------



## spatzi

Beyer t-90's
Sony a-17
Topping NX 1 amp.


----------



## acain

spatzi said:


> Beyer t-90's
> Sony a-17
> Topping NX 1 amp.




How do you like the Topping amp, i love the size of it.


----------



## spatzi

acain said:


> How do you like the Topping amp, i love the size of it.




Just got it today, really impressed. Can't believe the size, and the battery life, Still light to carry this around, and the sound difference is huge. $32 was a steal.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Back to basics. DT1350 (modded).


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sp3llv3xit said:


> Back to basics. DT1350 (modded).


 
  
 Basics......lol


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Back to basics. DT1350 (modded).


 

 They are some crazy looking cans.


----------



## omastic

sp3llv3xit said:


> Back to basics. DT1350 (modded).


 
 Wow! What mod is that?


----------



## IceClass

Trying out a whole new rig. Solo-R -->RXMK3-B+-->SE846


----------



## sp3llv3xit

omastic said:


> Wow! What mod is that?


 



 Apparently, a crazy mod.  Hahahaha...

 Seriously, I swapped out the stock plastic cups of the 1350 and put in their place wood cups.  Then I replaced the pleather pads with velour pads (from Beyerdynamic).  Changed the cable.  

 Finally, halfway through boredom one Sunday afternoon, I added bicycle sprockets on the cups just for kicks.  So.  Yeah.  Crazy.

 The 1350 sounds airy, wide and creamy analogue-like.  The wood cups may take the credit for that.


----------



## CJG888

Where did you get the cups?


----------



## Deftone

iceclass said:


> Trying out a whole new rig. Solo-R -->RXMK3-B+-->SE846


 
 nice stack!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Hopefully my last upgrade  I don't wanna spend anymore!!!! 

X5> Solid core Silver Homegrown Audio IC> Alo Audio Continental v2 > Sony EX1000


----------



## traehekat

iceclass said:


> Trying out a whole new rig. Solo-R -->RXMK3-B+-->SE846


 

 Nice rig. Do you get any hiss using the SE846 with the RXMK3? I get quite a bit using my SE535 with it.


----------



## CJG888

The Conti is quiet enough to use with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## Sorensiim

lookingforiems said:


> Hopefully my last upgrade  I don't wanna spend anymore!!!!
> 
> X5> Solid core Silver Homegrown Audio IC> Alo Audio Continental v2 > Sony EX1000


 
 Get out while you can! Run! RUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

cjg888 said:


> The Conti is quiet enough to use with sensitive IEMs?




The ex1000 isn't exactly sensitive . But I do hear extremely soft hiss. I can only hear it in the Middle of the night when no music is playing but I'm still plugged in.




sorensiim said:


> Get out while you can! Run! RUUUUUUUUN!





 ill try!!!


----------



## CJG888

My BL-2 isn't too bad on IEMs, but the TU-HP01 is unusable on anything other than headphones (generates enough white noise to burn IEMs in!).


----------



## IceClass

traehekat said:


> Nice rig. Do you get any hiss using the SE846 with the RXMK3? I get quite a bit using my SE535 with it.


 
  
  
 Yes. Hiss is initially quite substantial but I haven't found it objectionable at all while the music is playing. 
 I should add that my DAC is single ended. Do you experience any difference in hiss between balanced and single ended mode?


----------



## salanos

Rig update 2015 due to the old XBA-3 cable wearing out again. Still keep it simple.


NWZ-ZX1 pushing sound to XBA-A3 via Poweramp. Nearly went for an ATH-IM04 though. But I think Sony's engineering decision of dedicated tweeter is what makes it for me. But if this cable doesn't last I'm jumping ship.


----------



## acain

How do like the zx1 alot of reviews have mixed feelings especially with the power output.


----------



## acain

The new Linum Bax balanced cable is going to be released in 1 day, anyone know the cost of it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

A living breathing Nationite S:flo2 & Rhapsodio RDB Mini hybrid.
  
 This sounds reeeaaalll good...


----------



## Mooses9

^ very nice clean and simple


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Budget but certainly doesn't sound like it. Working out the kinks on the flash iPod but I can't think of any other way to get 128gb of sound this good for $80.


----------



## muzic4life

my never-get-bored TG334. Everytime i listen to it..i feel like thanks God for owing it..wonderful always


----------



## RAFA

h20fidelity said:


> A living breathing Nationite S:flo2 & Rhapsodio RDB Mini hybrid.
> 
> This sounds reeeaaalll good...


 
  
 I am so jealous. My T51 was broken. I tried to repair it and destroyed it in the process. :.(


----------



## H20Fidelity

rafa said:


> I am so jealous. My T51 was broken. I tried to repair it and destroyed it in the process. :.(


 
  
 Sorry to hear about your T51 loss, I recently destroyed a rare discontinued player from India I believe.
  
 Used Cirrus CS4398 DAC, the sound was _great_. All I have left is a photo.


----------



## RAFA

h20fidelity said:


> Sorry to hear about your T51 loss, I recently destroyed a rare discontinued player from India I believe.
> 
> Used Cirrus CS4398 DAC, the sound was _great_. All I have left is a photo.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Tell me more about it. First time I see this beauty.


----------



## H20Fidelity

rafa said:


> Tell me more about it. First time I see this beauty.


 


 I believe I had a good old rant about the unit here once:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/703315/rhapsodio-an-overlooked-brand-of-nice-iems/285#post_11140146
  
 Probably too much ranting as I was overly fascinated with the unit on arrival. It had this wonderful powerful presentation (maybe not exactly flat by default) which was allowing me to hear little nuisances in singers vocals, that extra bite which touches your soul as they push out and shape vocals in a song.  Far above that of a DX50 unit. Exclusively engaging.
  
 This is why I was disappointed when it became ruined. You cannot buy them anymore, I've even had my friend in India look for this player,, discontinued years ago. Looks like it slipped past Head-Fi's radar too.


----------



## RAFA

h20fidelity said:


> I believe I had a good old rant about the unit here once:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/703315/rhapsodio-an-overlooked-brand-of-nice-iems/285#post_11140146
> 
> ...


 
  
 The most interesting fact is that they sold below 30€ at some point!
  
 To me it kind of looks like a generic chinese rebranded MP4 player. Maybe I will find something similar, but with another name.
  
 EDIT: did not find anything


----------



## raulromanjr

My Latest:
  
 The Rig:
 *HTC Desire 816 Android phone playing 96kHz/24bit ALAC music files via USB Music Player Pro
 *128GB Sandisk MicroSD card to store music on phone
 *3M Dual Lock TB3550 black hook & loop tape on the HTC's case and DAC/AMP hold these
two in place
 *Custom OTG cable connecting the phone and the DAC/AMP
 *FiiO E07K DAC/AMP
 *Westone 3 IEMs with Vater Percussion earplugs modified to use as earphone tips
  
 The Extras:
 *Moto 360 Champagne smartwatch using the built-in AndroidWare music control app
 *Armpocket Mega i-40 armband case


----------



## acain

Here is one of the signs that your into deep in hifi audio. J am watching the Super Bowl pregame I got out of my chair to get to the tv closer to look and see what kind of in ear monitors the hosts were using. I am into deep or i am just a dork.


----------



## iJay

acain said:


> Here is one of the signs that your into deep in hifi audio. J am watching the Super Bowl pregame I got out of my chair to get to the tv closer to look and see what kind of in ear monitors the hosts were using. I am into deep or i am just a dork.



I'd say that is normal for our kind!  But remember sponsorships and freebies are common in those circles.


----------



## Koolpep

acain said:


> Here is one of the signs that your into deep in hifi audio. J am watching the Super Bowl pregame I got out of my chair to get to the tv closer to look and see what kind of in ear monitors the hosts were using. I am into deep or i am just a dork.




Totally normal. Even in movies I stop it as soon as someone is wearing a headphone and try checking out the brand/model - freaks my wife out....


----------



## Mooses9

koolpep said:


> Totally normal. Even in movies I stop it as soon as someone is wearing a headphone and try checking out the brand/model - freaks my wife out....


 
 my girlfriend rips my phone out of my hand and says '' YOUR NOT GETTING THEM'' haha
  
 and i too check out what headphones and earphones anyone in tv and movies are wearing lol. secretly lol


----------



## iJay

koolpep said:


> Totally normal. Even in movies I stop it as soon as someone is wearing a headphone and try checking out the brand/model - freaks my wife out....



I do that with flashlights too...my wife rolls her eyes!


----------



## acain

ijay said:


> I do that with flashlights too...my wife rolls her eyes!




FLASHLIGHTS now thats strange, they just showed the New England Patriots walking in all wearing Beats very sad lol.


----------



## EpicAnthony

acain said:


> FLASHLIGHTS now thats strange, they just showed the New England Patriots walking in all wearing Beats very sad lol.



I thought NFL players were fined for wearing beats.


----------



## chailee80

epicanthony said:


> I thought NFL players were fined for wearing beats.



That's pretty much all I see most players wearing. Gotta look good for the cameras!


----------



## Hisoundfi

NFL players should be fined for having all that money, and not using it to buy something better than Beats.
  
 Audiophile Humor...muahahahahaha


----------



## tbish

I posted this in the Fulla thread, but I figured I should post it here too.
  
 iPhone
 Comfast USB "power amplifier" to trick phone into working
 mophie batter pack
 Schiit Fulla


----------



## Richsvt

ijay said:


> I do that with flashlights too...my wife rolls her eyes!




My wife rolls her eyes at most of my hobbies. I have enough flashlights to be strange. But they are very useful. Just as there are headphones for different sounds, there are torches for different applications (edc, throwers, etc.)


----------



## howdy

richsvt said:


> My wife rolls her eyes at most of my hobbies.




Amen! Wife's are ment to ruin any bit of happiness! I never tell my wife what I buy I just do it. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## acain

Yeah i was just making fun of you but i have a whole drawer full of different flashlights. They can be very expensive especially the rechargeable led flashlights. A guy i work with his sister works for Princeton Tech Flashlights and I bought some for really cheap, and they specialize in tactical lights.


----------



## iJay

richsvt said:


> My wife rolls her eyes at most of my hobbies. I have enough flashlights to be strange. But they are very useful. Just as there are headphones for different sounds, there are torches for different applications (edc, throwers, etc.)



Indeed! And my latest creation...duck tape case with separate iPod and NX1 compartments for quick disassembly and easy carry!


----------



## Richsvt

To keep things on track, thought I'd post a picture of what I am listening to right now. Pretty much sonic bliss...


----------



## acain

richsvt said:


> To keep things on track, thought I'd post a picture of what I am listening to right now. Pretty much sonic bliss...


 
 What amp is stacked with it?


----------



## Richsvt

It is a purple Pico Power. I just love that thing. It is the one amp that I will never sell.


----------



## goodvibes

JH13fp + Ak100 Mk2. To me, portable means fitting the entire mess in a pocket.


----------



## acain

goodvibes said:


> JH13fp + Ak100 Mk2. To me, portable means fitting the entire mess in a pocket.




I agree it has to fit in my pocket. I refuse to carry a man purse with straps.


----------



## Richsvt

I agree, I will not carry a murse. Condensed some of my portables to really light, easy to carry.


----------



## raulromanjr

tbish said:


> I posted this in the Fulla thread, but I figured I should post it here too.
> 
> iPhone
> Comfast USB "power amplifier" to trick phone into working
> ...


----------



## tbish

raulromanjr said:


> Can you explain how this works? I've seen the OTG(android), USB(iPhone) Y-cables with the extra power lead to feed a battery to a USB DAC but not the power amplifier you've added. I would like to know why your are using the power amp module. Nice setup BTW.




Thanks! The Comfast "power amp" (not really amplifying anything) is basically acting like a USB hub. Without it, I get the old "this device draws too much current" error. the way I understand it, the iPhone needs to send a limited amount of current to whatever it's attached to in order to establish a connection. The Comfast draws the current while still allowing the phone to communicate with the Fulla. If that makes sense...


----------



## acain

I was looking at the Schiit Fulla and The Island they look just alike.


----------



## Fungus

Sony HD5 > JDS Labs C5 > Westone W3/UM3X RC
 Recently the battery life of my sony hd5 is only lasting me 1 hours after a full charge. 
 Fortunately the battery is user replaceable.


----------



## indieman

tbish said:


> Thanks! The Comfast "power amp" (not really amplifying anything) is basically acting like a USB hub. Without it, I get the old "this device draws too much current" error. the way I understand it, the iPhone needs to send a limited amount of current to whatever it's attached to in order to establish a connection. The Comfast draws the current while still allowing the phone to communicate with the Fulla. If that makes sense...



You're my hero! I've been looking for something like this for my iPhone and dragonfly dac! I thought I would have to build something custom... where do you purchase this?


----------



## tbish

indieman said:


> You're my hero! I've been looking for something like this for my iPhone and dragonfly dac! I thought I would have to build something custom... where do you purchase this?


 

 I found a person selling them on eBay from China. Not the most optimal way of doing things, but it worked out for me. I can't find the listing anymore for it though. I'd suggest searching for "Comfast CF-U12" on google and see if you think you can trust any of the sellers.


----------



## AnakChan

I've not had my AK240 for about a few months now and I finally got it back after RMA. Brought it along today for some comparisons with The Flow.


----------



## goodvibes

Flow looks like a nice piece but I'd never carry that around. More power to anyone that's willing.


----------



## fiascogarcia

howdy said:


> Amen! Wife's are ment to ruin any bit of happiness! I never tell my wife what I buy I just do it. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


 

 I tell my wife but then I understate the prices!!


----------



## Arvan

Nothing fancy but this is the new portables for the month.


----------



## DMinor

howdy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> richsvt said:
> ...


 
  
 Haha, She should be happy your hobby is transparent and revealing. There are ones which are slightly dark yet unforgiving.


----------



## Barra

anakchan said:


> I've not had my AK240 for about a few months now and I finally got it back after RMA. Brought it along today for some comparisons with The Flow.


 
 And???


----------



## loremipsum

The memory wire on the stock cable was too annoying with my glasses, and when I took a knife to it I ended up stripping a bit of insulation off of one of the small wires on one side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I just bit the bullet and ordered a new one. Fits perfectly!
  
 iBasso DX90 -> plusSound X Series -> InEar StageDiver SD-2


----------



## AnakChan

barra said:


> And???


 
  
 For the most (but not all) part, the Flow easily bests the AK240 from a technical perspective. Soundstage is wider, imaging is deeper, it's able to produce that "bigger sound", etc. But one particular album I've got so far though where the tables are turned - Nicki Parrot's Black Coffee (DSD format in my particular case, don't have the redbook). It seems that with this album the proposed presentation of a basement level small jazz room seemed more matching to the AK240's more smaller soundstage. That actually felt more appropriate (or accurate?) to the intended presentation. But for the rest of the albums I've got the Flow (which is kinda to be expected) does have the upper hand to my ears. I know, it's not fair comparing a dedicated component to a DAP.


----------



## Sorensiim

Pocketable endgame (To me. For now, at least.)
  

 AK120 II > Linum SuperBax (prototype) > Noble K10


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> For the most (but not all) part, the Flow easily bests the AK240 from a technical perspective. Soundstage is wider, imaging is deeper, it's able to produce that "bigger sound", etc. But one particular album I've got so far though where the tables are turned - Nicki Parrot's Black Coffee (DSD format in my particular case, don't have the redbook). It seems that with this album the proposed presentation of a basement level small jazz room seemed more matching to the AK240's more smaller soundstage. That actually felt more appropriate (or accurate?) to the intended presentation. But for the rest of the albums I've got the Flow (which is kinda to be expected) does have the upper hand to my ears. I know, it's not fair comparing a dedicated component to a DAP.


 
  
 Wait for the AK480...


----------



## angelo898

bmichels said:


> Wait for the AK480...


 
 so probably tomorrow then?


----------



## nc8000

sorensiim said:


> Pocketable endgame (To me. For now, at least.)
> 
> 
> 
> AK120 II > Linum SuperBax (prototype) > Noble K10




Better than DX90+amp or just different but more convenient ?


----------



## acain

sorensiim said:


> Pocketable endgame (To me. For now, at least.)
> 
> 
> 
> AK120 II > Linum SuperBax (prototype) > Noble K10




Have you auditioned the Ak100ii to the 120 i was thinking of buying the ak100ii.


----------



## fabinho85

sorensiim said:


> Pocketable endgame (To me. For now, at least.)
> 
> 
> AK120 II > Linum SuperBax (prototype) > Noble K10


 
  
 Beautiful stuff. It looks like the SuperBax has less memory than the Bax. This is, to me, the only downside of the Bax compared to Noble's stock cable.
  
  
 I'd say enjoy your rig, but i'm sure you're already doing just that


----------



## Mimouille

bmichels said:


> Wait for the AK480...


This will be 10k Usd + 1 kidney. And there will be a limited version dipped in semen from famous musicians for improved SQ that will cost 100k + 1 cornea.


----------



## acain

Wow thats an interesting thought maybe if it was Jennifer Lopez fluids i might buy it.


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> This will be 10k Usd + 1 kidney. And there will be a limited version dipped in semen from famous musicians for improved SQ that will cost 100k + 1 cornea.




That is funny as hell.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sorensiim said:


> Pocketable endgame (To me. For now, at least.)
> 
> 
> AK120 II > Linum SuperBax (prototype) > Noble K10


 
  
 That case looks awesome.  Makes me want to get shoes to match.....


----------



## loremipsum

Took a better photo because the lighting here at the library is much more agreeable.

 iBasso DX90 -> plusSound X Series -> InEar StageDiver SD-2


----------



## Sorensiim

nc8000 said:


> Better than DX90+amp or just different but more convenient ?


 
 With good recordings, yes. But you WILL need good recordings...


----------



## Sorensiim

acain said:


> Have you auditioned the Ak100ii to the 120 i was thinking of buying the ak100ii.


 
 Sadly no, but a lot of people speak very highly of the AK100II as well!
  


fabinho85 said:


> Beautiful stuff. It looks like the SuperBax has less memory than the Bax. This is, to me, the only downside of the Bax compared to Noble's stock cable.
> 
> 
> I'd say enjoy your rig, but i'm sure you're already doing just that


 
  
 The SuperBax feels like paracord. The thickness of a regular (Noble) cable, but no memory, it just "flows"... Soft to the skin as well. I wear glasses and I've used the SuperBax for 8 hours today with zero discomfort. VERY enjoyable though, but merciless with bad recordings when you pair it with the K10. 


buttuglyjeff said:


> That case looks awesome.  Makes me want to get shoes to match.....


 
 Hah - The case looks a lot better in person, and actually feels like hand-stitched Italian leather. Which it is, because... Well, because A&K, I guess.


----------



## palermo

Better than DAP I ever had.

 ALO The Island > BTG Midnight > InEar StageDiver 2 small ed.


----------



## loremipsum

palermo said:


> Better than DAP I ever had.
> 
> ALO The Island > BTG Midnight > InEar StageDiver 2 small ed.


 
 What DAPs have you listened to? I'm looking for a DAC to use with my SD-2 as well.


----------



## palermo

loremipsum said:


> What DAPs have you listened to? I'm looking for a DAC to use with my SD-2 as well.


 
 I start from iPod Video 5 gen. So far, DX90 was best DAP I've ever tried, but sorry I am not satisfied. FiiO X1 tease me to jump into hardware mod, but then I sold them all. Perhaps Cayin N6 could be the next one.
 #edited.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Finally laid my hands on the elusive Rio Karma after 2 years of searching.
  
 The satisfaction is indescribable.


----------



## loremipsum

> Originally Posted by *palermo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I start from iPod Video 5 gen. So far, DX90 was best DAP I've ever tried, but sorry I am not satisfied. FiiO X1 tease me to jump into hardware mod, but then I sold them all. Perhaps Cayin N6 could be the next one.
> #edited.


 
 What didn't you like about the DX90 compared to the Island?


----------



## palermo

Run through balance is different at all, I notice the kick bass right on the back and other instrument spread round it. The Island creates large room without being clinically sound, really enjoy. I don't know it sounds right or wrong or just manipulation, but it never found in DX90.


----------



## Mimouille

joe-siow said:


> Finally laid my hands on the elusive Rio Karma after 2 years of searching.
> 
> The satisfaction is indescribable.


 
 Nice. What does it do beside look cool?


----------



## Turrican2

joe-siow said:


> Finally laid my hands on the elusive Rio Karma after 2 years of searching.
> 
> The satisfaction is indescribable.


 
 isn't that the 20GB circa 2003 model?  why so good?


----------



## Mooses9

turrican2 said:


> isn't that the 20GB circa 2003 model?  why so good?


 
 my question too?!?


----------



## Joe-Siow

mimouille said:


> Nice. What does it do beside look cool?


 
  


turrican2 said:


> isn't that the 20GB circa 2003 model?  why so good?


 
  


mooses9 said:


> my question too?!?


 
  
 This might come as a surprise, but I love the sound quality of this baby. 
  
 For me, it outperforms the likes of the AK100/ 120ii twins.
 Yes, it might lack the refinement of the AK players, but this little bugger kicks the twin in the guts with its power and tenacity.
 It combines power, clarity and musicality in a tiny box that evokes emotions whenever I listen to music through it.
  
 Very possibly my find of 2015.


----------



## Mooses9

wow sounds like it fills some big shoes


----------



## yeahx

I always thought the Rio line was horrible after the 500 I had but I guess they made someone decent again eventually. I never had a chance to try the 500 with good headphones though so it probably wasn't even that great.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## acain

mimouille said:


>


 

 So how big of a difference do you really hear running balanced cables on the AK240.


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> So how big of a difference do you really hear running balanced cables on the AK240.


 
 I do not run anything balanced except the Ref1, and when I tried, I did not hear a difference.


----------



## acain

That's what I heard on a friends no difference, balanced cables are for canceling out electromagnetic noise in long runs of wire. Even the makers say they sound is better on the units. If theres no noise in the first place  it shouldn't change the sound if it does maybe there using a filter on the balanced output to make people here a difference. The purpose of a balanced cable is not to change the sound. Its to cancel out noise over long runs of wire. And from a headphone to the DAP is a short run of wire. I just dont understand how companys make a big deal over a balanced input but that's only my opinion.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mimouille said:


> This will be 10k Usd + 1 kidney. And there will be a limited version dipped in semen from famous musicians for improved SQ that will cost 100k + 1 cornea.


 

 Does that come with a Victoria's Secret model to hold it for me, cause I ain't touching that limited version with my own hands?!


----------



## nc8000

acain said:


> That's what I heard on a friends no difference, balanced cables are for canceling out electromagnetic noise in long runs of wire. Even the makers say they sound is better on the units. If theres no noise in the first place  it shouldn't change the sound if it does maybe there using a filter on the balanced output to make people here a difference. The purpose of a balanced cable is not to change the sound. Its to cancel out noise over long runs of wire. And from a headphone to the DAP is a short run of wire. I just dont understand how companys make a big deal over a balanced input but that's only my opinion.




A balanced headphone cable serves mainly 2 things. Eliminating the possibility of talk throurgh by eliminating the common ground and doubling the voltage swing with positive/negative signal rather than 0/positive.


----------



## Sorensiim

nc8000 said:


> A balanced headphone cable serves mainly 2 things. Eliminating the possibility of talk throurgh by eliminating the common ground and doubling the voltage swing with positive/negative signal rather than 0/positive.


 
 Yep. Some headphones benefit from the added power and control, some don't. My K10 loves going balanced and the HD650 improves quite a bit with balanced amps as well. I tried balancing a set of HD595's once, didn't really make a lot of difference to them.


----------



## JoeDoe

Today's transportable rig. (Would never actually take this somewhere)
  
 iPod 5.5 > BTG LOD > ALO Pan Am with Passport PS > SennGrado


----------



## snapple10




----------



## BillsonChang007

RockJaw Arcana V2


----------



## lin0003

A few upcoming reviews.


----------



## violencer

X5+E12A+UE900 (with Null Audio's Brevity Cable)


----------



## havagr8da




----------



## havagr8da

sorry had a double post


----------



## FFBookman

Music is fun.
  
 Here's the last 2 players I've purchased:
  

  
 The Sylvania is a battery powered turntable that has been pretty decent for $50. The stock stylus is tearing up my records but I can get more for a quarter .
  
 The Pono bamboo box is not the deluxe edition but cool nonetheless.
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Here's the PonoPlayer with my old Sennheisers:
  

  
  
  
  
  
 Some people say the PonoPlayer is too big to fit in pockets but that's just not true. It fits fine in most pockets I've tried. I also was told by someone online claiming MP3 sounds as good as pono to shove it up my triangular ass.
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 I had to find something small and affordable to power the Bose Series 3 speakers I got for free in the bedroom. I settled on this little devil, built to fit into the drive bay of a computer, pushing a clean 10W and featuring actual VU meters and a USB charging port. I paid $65 for it and it sounds nice and fits perfect for the use.  It's an Scythe 2000 rev B and I'm running the pono's line-out.


----------



## hakushondaimao

X3 --> E12A --> new RHA MA750. Sweet!


----------



## indieman

ffbookman said:


> Music is fun.
> 
> Here's the last 2 players I've purchased:
> The Sylvania is a battery powered turntable that has been pretty decent for $50. The stock stylus is tearing up my records but I can get more for a quarter .
> ...


 
  
 Interesting gear! Thanks for sharing! The pono player looks really cool.


----------



## acain

Nothing special but it sounds good to me. FiioX1, Fiio E07K with Beyerdynamic T51i


----------



## hakushondaimao

acain said:


> Nothing special but it sounds good to me. FiioX1, Fiio E07K with Beyerdynamic T51i


 
  
 Better than Beats and an iPhone.


----------



## acain

Yes it is most definitely.


----------



## marcin z

X5 + CA pro330v2 (black transparent + lancewood black faceplate)


----------



## RAFA

HibyMusic player >> SGS3 + 6000 mah battery>> 32GB (soon 128gb) >> ifi iDSD micro >> Fostex TH-600
  
 The sound is just awesome.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Added Peter Bradstock's DHC Molecules Extreme XLR to 6.3 mm adapter.  HD800 Molecules Extreme cable on the way!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here is a really portable combo.  

 AK240 + IE800 balanced (with ALO SXC silver balanced cable)


----------



## Infoseeker

acain said:


> So how big of a difference do you really hear running balanced cables on the AK240.


 
  
 Balance end-goal is to reduce noise, and the ak240 put a very good effort to reduce noise from any of it's inputs. So it is not a a big difference.


----------



## Infoseeker

sp3llv3xit said:


> Added Peter Bradstock's DHC Molecules Extreme XLR to 6.3 mm adapter.  HD800 Molecules Extreme cable on the way!


 
 Holy ****, you really like low gauge/thick wires.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

infoseeker said:


> Holy ****, you really like low gauge/thick wires.


 



 Hahaha... Actually, it does add just a tad of mids and bass weight to the HD800.  Don't know if it is worth the price though.  That said, the cable is thick enough to be  gangsta's necklace.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here is a really portable combo.
> 
> 
> AK240 + IE800 balanced (with ALO SXC silver balanced cable)




Thats the first real portable one i have seen from you in a while lol.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Thats the first real portable one i have seen from you in a while lol.


 


 If and when I can get the K3003 balanced, I will be posting it too.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rafa said:


> HibyMusic player >> SGS3 + 6000 mah battery>> 32GB (soon 128gb) >> ifi iDSD micro >> Fostex TH-600
> 
> The sound is just awesome.


 
  
 Great yes it's awesome, I have pretty much the same only with S4 instead of S3


----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


> Great yes it's awesome, I have pretty much the same only with S4 instead of S3


 
  
 I already have the 128gb SD-Card, but still waiting for the adapter. That Adapter is really expensive in EU.
  
 How do you manage with the buttons for return and context-menu? I would have liked the rubberbads too, but they would cover the buttons.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I know 26 Euro for that Delock adpater is crazy, but later you can feed your phone with 256 or 512 GB. I have no problem to control with these rubberbands (I use now FiiO rubberbands which are much smaller), I reach all buttons without problems and with the navigation is no issue.


----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


> I know 26 Euro for that Delock adpater is crazy, but later you can feed your phone with 256 or 512 GB. I have no problem to control with these rubberbands (I use now FiiO rubberbands which are much smaller), I reach all buttons without problems and with the navigation is no issue.




Ok, I will have to try the Fiio bands


----------



## Redcarmoose

Kogan $29
Mini to Mini $3
JDS Labs c421 $100
JBL M330 Wood IEMs $9


Total $141


----------



## RAFA

redcarmoose said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How does it sound?


----------



## Redcarmoose

rafa said:


> How does it sound?





It is maybe better with the JBLs straight out of the Kogan. 23 is an ear splitting volume. If I thought I could start a company and sell 1 million $9 IEMs, I would choose the JBLs. I've had to spend $100 to get the sound of these India IEMs.


The IEMs do everything needed to straighten out the slight treble the Kogan is known for. Still all the detail is there and the bass is warm, but not too dark or muddy. Pretty fast too?

So yep, Kogan $29 and $9 JBL M330 IEMs total sonic bliss for $38. You would have to hear it to believe it?


Anyone with a Kogan should get the JBLs.


----------



## DCY77




----------



## Onix

redcarmoose said:


> It is maybe better with the JBLs straight out of the Kogan. 23 is an ear splitting volume. If I thought I could start a company and sell 1 million $9 IEMs, I would choose the JBLs. I've had to spend $100 to get the sound of these India IEMs.
> 
> 
> The IEMs do everything needed to straighten out the slight treble the Kogan is known for. Still all the detail is there and the bass is warm, but not too dark or muddy. Pretty fast too?
> ...


 

 Get them rebranded and become a millionaire Moose. (and send me two pairs because I gave you the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Mimouille

RWAK240 > ATH-ES10 recabled with Beat Audio Signal....awesome cable (learn more here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/533891/unique-melody-beat-audio-cable-series/15#post_11303904)


----------



## snapple10




----------



## FeedingNation




----------



## ipaulpereira

Portable Rig #1 - Fiio X1 > IBasso CB06 I.C > Fiio E12 Monte Blanc > Beyerdynamic DT770 250 ohm (blue tack / remove filter ring and black ring mod) 
  

  
 Portable RIg #2 - Colorfly C3 (interface has  life of it's own version' > Mogami 2944 I.C > JDS Lab O2 > AKG K550


----------



## acain

Anyone have any thoughts of Geek Wave crowd funded DAP?


----------



## indieman

ipaulpereira said:


> Portable Rig #1 - Fiio X1 > IBasso CB06 I.C > Fiio E12 Monte Blanc > Beyerdynamic DT770 250 ohm (blue tack / remove filter ring and black ring mod)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pure epicness


----------



## mathi8vadhanan




----------



## ipaulpereira

Thanks Indieman! Also, i stupidly put k500. Should be the k550!


----------



## Bina

Probably my final portable rig, Heir Audio 10.A with Fiio X5.


----------



## DMinor

bina said:


> Probably my final portable rig, Heir Audio 10.A with Fiio X5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Not until you have the Final Audio Design Heaven


----------



## Sorensiim

bina said:


> Probably my final portable rig, Heir Audio 10.A with Fiio X5.


 
 Congrats on your first final rig!
  
 ...I'm currently on my 4th final rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Head-fi: You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> Head-fi: You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


 
  
 Don't scare the freshmen.


----------



## Mooses9

sorensiim said:


> Congrats on your first final rig!
> 
> ...I'm currently on my 4th final rig
> 
> ...


 
 haha i like that.


----------



## ipaulpereira

dminor said:


> Don't scare the freshmen.


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi, and Sorry you sold your kidney.


----------



## Richsvt

You can still live with one kidney. Just imagine all the delightful sounds you'll get...


----------



## ipaulpereira

richsvt said:


> You can still live with one kidney. Just imagine all the delightful sounds you'll get...


----------



## Cotnijoe

Spending some time with the customary harmony 8 pro beforr i have to say goodbye to them


----------



## qafro

I've got the EHP-O2 | Epiphany Acoustics with DT770 pro 250 ohms > Samsung S4
  
 Sound awesome.


----------



## Bluess

My new toys for Chinese new year!


----------



## ipaulpereira

bluess said:


> My new toys for Chinese new year!


 

 nice one! gxfc!


----------



## Bluess

ipaulpereira said:


> nice one! gxfc!



Thanks, you too


----------



## Aleksandrovich

Transcend T.sonic 870 + Sony ex310Lp


----------



## Edgar Kaksis

Hifiman HM-801 Symmcat Edition with its internals (PCB of analog filter and the Symmcard v. 7.2 amplifier) + Etymotic ER-4S with silver/copper over-the-ear custom cable and comply foams.


----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice Setup LOVE the ER4!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudi0504

Iphone 5 s best pair with Black Chord Hugo 

Source : Iphone 5s
DAC : 
VentureCraft Go-Dap DD1 LE 12V op amp Muse 02 as USB / SPDIF
DAC / Amp : Chord Hugo Black
CIEM : 
Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference
Cable : 
DHC Coaxial Cable with Furutech Plug
Lightning to USB 2.0 from Japan.
Music Player :
ONKYO HF Player 

Sound Quality :
Very sweet and analog sounding set up .
Sofar my favorite set up with Iphone 5 s
I can hear my music for long term never get fatigue.
IMO


----------



## muzic4life

sp3llv3xit said:


> Here is a really portable combo.
> 
> 
> AK240 + IE800 balanced (with ALO SXC silver balanced cable)




Bryan..how do you compare this setup with your ak240+k3003. Which one u prefer?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

muzic4life said:


> Bryan..how do you compare this setup with your ak240+k3003. Which one u prefer?


 



 Oh Yono, the K3003 still sounds superior.  At least to my ears, they are.  The balanced IE800 makes it acceptable and fun for me.  The stock version is a little less lively and the midbass bloom made it a little muddy for a detail freak like me.

 The balanced version cleans up the midbass and adds a bit of real estate to the soundstage.

 But I wouldn't compare this to the K3003.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

bluess said:


> My new toys for Chinese new year!





Nice! How do you find the aune? Personally I found the Class A amping way too bassy... but it was extremely powerful. I almost blew my ears out when I accidentally turned the volume knob!


----------



## Bluess

lookingforiems said:


> Nice! How do you find the aune? Personally I found the Class A amping way too bassy... but it was extremely powerful. I almost blew my ears out when I accidentally turned the volume knob!



I just test it for a few hours, it sounds neutral with great treble. The bass is Okay to me and yes, it's so powerful 700mW at 30ohm, almost as powerful as Cayin C5. Lucky for me, mine IEM is not that sensitive. But what annoys me the most is the UI, it freezes everytime I turn up random playback. And it support class 4 SDHC only ==


----------



## lookingforIEMs

bluess said:


> I just test it for a few hours, it sounds neutral with great treble. The bass is Okay to me and yes, it's so powerful 700mW at 30ohm, almost as powerful as Cayin C5. Lucky for me, mine IEM is not that sensitive. But what annoys me the most is the UI, it freezes everytime I turn up random playback. And it support class 4 SDHC only ==





Lol I must admit the UI sucks badly. Even from an X5 owner.


----------



## ipaulpereira

lookingforiems said:


> Lol I must admit the UI sucks badly. Even from an X5 owner.


 

 Wait till you get your hands on a colourfully c3 with a mind of it's own. But the SQ is worth the resetting with a pin all the time!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

edgar kaksis said:


> Hifiman HM-801 Symmcat Edition with its internals (PCB of analog filter and the Symmcard v. 7.2 amplifier) + Etymotic ER-4S with silver/copper over-the-ear custom cable and comply foams.


 
  
 Wow geat! Tlease tell the brand/vendor or shop/address of this lovely custom cable, I'm looking for my ER-4S since a long while.


----------



## massimax

here's mine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 <img>http://i.imgur.com/6lVMnG1.jpg?1</img>


----------



## DMinor

> dminor said:
> 
> 
> > Don't scare the freshmen.
> ...


 
  
 Not yet, for now I still need both for energy banging.


----------



## Mooses9

h1f1add1cted said:


> Wow geat! Tlease tell the brand/vendor or shop/address of this lovely custom cable, I'm looking for my ER-4S since a long while.


 
 Agreed.


----------



## Kreylix

Do the smaller ones go over your eyes?


----------



## nc8000

h1f1add1cted said:


> Wow geat! Tlease tell the brand/vendor or shop/address of this lovely custom cable, I'm looking for my ER-4S since a long while.




I dont know who made that particular cable, but APureSound makes an excelent cable for the ER4 http://apuresound.com/er4.html

Also on ebay you can buy small adapters so you can use any after market cable terminated in the standard two prongs used by many custom makers with the ER4 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/FOR-ETYMOTIC-ER4-IN-EARPHONE-CABLE-ADAPTOR-S-SHURE-CABLE-VERSION-/290630811178


----------



## deltronzero

Just picked up a T51i, sounds freakin' awesome paired with the DX90 + C5.


----------



## acain

deltronzero said:


> Just picked up a T51i, sounds freakin' awesome paired with the DX90 + C5.


 

 How does it sound with out the C5, the ibasso has plenty of power.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Centrance Mini-M8 - ipod touch 5G - Flacplayer app - Venturecraft 7N lightning cable - DITA The Truth.
 also Hifi-M8.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Noble 4C with the DHC Peptide V2 cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

expatinjapan said:


> Centrance Mini-M8 - ipod touch 5G - Flacplayer app - Venturecraft 7N lightning cable - DITA The Truth.
> also Hifi-M8.





Nice to see some love around here for the IPod Touch 5 gen. As you know there are very few of us here. We can rest assured that we are enjoying the very best UI experience. 


The UI is God like. Can't wait so see how generations like 6 and 7 change!


----------



## Fridge77

redcarmoose said:


> Nice to see some love around here for the IPod Touch 5 gen. As you know there are very few of us here. We can rest assured that we are enjoying the very best UI experience.
> 
> 
> The UI is God like. Can't wait so see how generations like 6 and 7 change!


 
 I really enjoy my iTouch 5 everyday, unamped or amped.
 Great DAP for the price I paid for it, nice UI, excelent 40 hrs battery and love the sound signature


----------



## davidcotton

fridge77 said:


> I really enjoy my iTouch 5 everyday, unamped or amped.
> Great DAP for the price I paid for it, nice UI, excelent 40 hrs battery and love the sound signature


 

 If only they would release above 64 gig!  Mind you with the prices apple charge, lord knows what it would cost!


----------



## Redcarmoose

davidcotton said:


> If only they would release above 64 gig!  Mind you with the prices apple charge, lord knows what it would cost!





Just have two 64 gig Touchs, batteries will last till the cows come home.


Seriously .......
Now that the Touch Gen 5 is $199, you can have 16 GB X 2 and twice the batteries.


----------



## vindrum

my port rig


----------



## Mooses9

i have the 32gb 5th gen, i wish tim cook would get on track and get more audiophile oriented, i agree the UI is excellent,battery life is excellent, there are alot of plus's, just wish it was more about audio that app's and pictures and useless things. ugh


----------



## hakushondaimao

mooses9 said:


> i have the 32gb 5th gen, i wish tim cook would get on track and get more audiophile oriented, i agree the UI is excellent,battery life is excellent, there are alot of plus's, just wish it was more about audio that app's and pictures and useless things. ugh


 
  
 If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?


----------



## Mooses9

hakushondaimao said:


> If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?


 
 haha im listen its just such a drag that generation after generation non of them are marketed towards the audiophile croawd with the exception of the 5.5 with the wolfson dac and thats not even satisfying to call yourself a  digital audio playing, they shame in the likes of astell and kern or hifiman or other hi end audio players.


----------



## DMinor

hakushondaimao said:


> If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?



 
Actually you can have an 1TB SSD ipod video which is audiophile capable at non-audiophile cost, especially if you know how to solder to the tiny lod pins and run the whole pipeline capless.


----------



## clee290

hakushondaimao said:


> If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?


 

 That's what I did with my iPod  It's jailbroken, so I just hid all my apps instead of the Music and Spotify apps. Everything can still be accessed via the Spotlight search, but yea, it's pretty much just used for music.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Noble 4C with the DHC Peptide V2 cable.


 

 How do you like the Noble 4C


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> How do you like the Noble 4C






I like it very much though I feel it could use about 1.5 dB of additional bass.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> I like it very much though I feel it could use about 1.5 dB of additional bass.


 

 I thought about purchasing them a while back, but I have read a lot of mixed reviews on them. They are pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Happytalk

dminor said:


> hakushondaimao said:
> 
> 
> > If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?
> ...





This interests me. Can you point me in the right direction? Are you capable of doing this? 
ThankS


----------



## acain

Any one have any thoughts of the HiSound Nova N1?


----------



## acain

I just picked one up for $80 couldn't pass the price up and it is brand new, I hope it wasn't a bad purchase I bought it because of the FM radio now I don't need to carry 2 players around. If anyone has any input of the Nova N1 please let me know so I know what I just bought LOL.


----------



## clee290

acain said:


> Any one have any thoughts of the HiSound Nova N1?


 

 Although it's not exactly stacked full of details, this is the only post I've seen with any sort of review/impressions of it.
  
 Perhaps the user posted a more-detailed review in some other thread. I'm not sure


----------



## acain

Thanks i just couldn't pass it up for the price and its a new unit.


----------



## PaulMC2

Sony z3/ fiio e18 / westone w10 

Need to upgrade the westones!


----------



## Mooses9

acain said:


> Thanks i just couldn't pass it up for the price and its a new unit.


 
 i personally like the looks of the unit how does it sound?


----------



## acain

[VIDEO]moo ol[/VIDEO]





mooses9 said:


> i personally like the looks of the unit how does it sound?




Don't no yet i am getting it tomorrow perfect size for work.


----------



## Sorensiim

mooses9 said:


> i have the 32gb 5th gen, i wish tim cook would get on track and get more audiophile oriented, i agree the UI is excellent,battery life is excellent, there are alot of plus's, just wish it was more about audio that app's and pictures and useless things. ugh


 
  
  


hakushondaimao said:


> If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?


 
 So, what you want is a compact size, fast and gorgeous UI, lost of storage and jaw-dropping sound? Such devices exist: AK120 II and AK240.
  
 The _only _slight downside is the price tag that comes with having all those things in one device


----------



## acain

sorensiim said:


> So, what you want is a compact size, fast and gorgeous UI, lost of storage and jaw-dropping sound? Such devices exist: AK120 II and AK240.
> 
> The _only_ slight downside is the price tag that comes with having all those things in one device




What about the Ak100ii isn't the only differance between that and the AK120II the dual dac


----------



## Sorensiim

acain said:


> What about the Ak100ii isn't the only differance between that and the AK120II the dual dac


 
 and the amp section and the amount of internal storage


----------



## Fungus

mooses9 said:


> i have the 32gb 5th gen, i wish tim cook would get on track and get more audiophile oriented, i agree the UI is excellent,battery life is excellent, there are alot of plus's, just wish it was more about audio that app's and pictures and useless things. ugh


 
 What about the ipod nano?


----------



## TheAstray

just sharing my humble rig  X3 + E11, ipod nano 6 gen, ttpod t1e


----------



## TinTin82

This is mine:
  

  
 Cowon X9 + Sennheiser PX-100II. Cheers!


----------



## acain

tintin82 said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowon X9 + Sennheiser PX-100II. Cheers!


 

 How does the Cowon sound I was looking at it on the website and it looks really cool.


----------



## Ehr33

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2958391/Giovanni-Ribisi-wears-giant-headphones-s-pictured-time-filing-divorce-Agyness-Deyn.html
Just wanna share with you guys. Cheers!


----------



## cn11

Fresh in the States from Japan.... Sounds great initially with K10U. Kinda funny how puny that Noble jack plug is against that huge brass thing on the Sony...


----------



## Mooses9

awsome looking!


----------



## Richsvt

Does the Sony sound as good as they made it out to be? I like the shape...if I didn't just get the AK100ii, I would consider this.


----------



## cn11

richsvt said:


> Does the Sony sound as good as they made it out to be? I like the shape...if I didn't just get the AK100ii, I would consider this.



 
Oh, it's hard to say at this point. It does sound damn nice straight out of the box, but with all the higher end components/capacitors inside, they claim it needs about 100 hours to open up to its best. And I don't have the ZX1 or DX90 anymore to compare it to. But I can tell you it has awesomely deep and tight bass, and the black space between instruments is really apparent. It sort of has this palpability to it. More to come....


----------



## Richsvt

Well, great for you. Hope you enjoy it. Keep us posted as you listen to see if there are any changes worth noting. Very nice.


----------



## Cotnijoe

cn11 said:


> Fresh in the States from Japan.... Sounds great initially with K10U. Kinda funny how puny that Noble jack plug is against that huge brass thing on the Sony...


 
  
 Great looking rig! You finally have a DAP again!


----------



## AnakChan

cn11 said:


> Fresh in the States from Japan.... Sounds great initially with K10U. Kinda funny how puny that Noble jack plug is against that huge brass thing on the Sony...


All you need now is just this to match your ZX2  :-

A special SD "just for premium sound" .


----------



## Replicant187

almost 20,000 yen for 64GB microSD is just ridiculous!


----------



## AnakChan

replicant187 said:


> almost 20,000 yen for 64GB microSD is just ridiculous!


 
  
 This is  Japan, nothing is ridiculous. I can walk out in my PJs to the local combini & it's considered as fashion .
  
 Anyway, I recall a thread a few years back where @rudi0504 & some of other members were able to hear differences between different cards. Personally I can't but I thought this may interest them.


----------



## acain

cn11 said:


> Fresh in the States from Japan.... Sounds great initially with K10U. Kinda funny how puny that Noble jack plug is against that huge brass thing on the Sony...


 

 I love the looks off the new Sony I hope it's a big upgrade from the ZX1.


----------



## TinTin82

acain said:


> How does the Cowon sound I was looking at it on the website and it looks really cool.


 
  
 The Cowon X9 sounds excellent. This is actually my first and only Cowon player and I have had it for a good few months now. The sound is clean, the bass is a tad rolled off and it really does make the vocals stand out with lots of clarity. Very pleasing and money well spent.
  
 However, the UI experience on the X9 is dampened by the clunky resistive touchscreen which is a real pain to begin with along with the scrolling. It does get easier with more use as you slowly master the resistive touch on the screen. The sound quality, storage space expandability, long battery life and audio quality more then make up for it though.


----------



## acain

tintin82 said:


> The Cowon X9 sounds excellent. This is actually my first and only Cowon player and I have had it for a good few months now. The sound is clean, the bass is a tad rolled off and it really does make the vocals stand out with lots of clarity. Very pleasing and money well spent.
> 
> However, the UI experience on the X9 is dampened by the clunky resistive touchscreen which is a real pain to begin with along with the scrolling. It does get easier with more use as you slowly master the resistive touch on the screen. The sound quality, storage space expandability, long battery life and audio quality more then make up for it though.


 

 Cowon's are very reasonably priced.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

theastray said:


> just sharing my humble rig  X3 + E11, ipod nano 6 gen, ttpod t1e


as soon as I got my X3, I gave my E11 to my friend in exchange for a 2011 Acer Aspire One. (Better than what I had before: no computer
EDIT: Just a random thought I had after seeing the X3 and E11. Not audiophile elitist crap)


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

ehr33 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2958391/Giovanni-Ribisi-wears-giant-headphones-s-pictured-time-filing-divorce-Agyness-Deyn.html
> Just wanna share with you guys. Cheers!


 
  
 Of course, the head-fi dork in me wanted to know what headphone it was....
  
 It sure looks like a T50RP variant, with the gold arms.


----------



## howdy

buttuglyjeff said:


> Of course, the head-fi dork in me wanted to know what headphone it was....
> 
> It sure looks like a T50RP variant, with the gold arms.



 

Jude had said they were the Audeze LCD XC.


----------



## IceClass

ehr33 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2958391/Giovanni-Ribisi-wears-giant-headphones-s-pictured-time-filing-divorce-Agyness-Deyn.html
> Just wanna share with you guys. Cheers!


 
  
 This is precisely why headphone dorks shouldn't walk around in public with large bulbous cans on.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## lookingforIEMs

They are LCD XCs. Wow nice to see a famous audiophile


----------



## Redcarmoose

iceclass said:


> This is precisely why headphone dorks shouldn't walk around in public with large bulbous cans on.




She! She!.......She is to blame.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2958391/Giovanni-Ribisi-wears-giant-headphones-s-pictured-time-filing-divorce-Agyness-Deyn.html


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2639146/Nikki-Reed-dons-headphones-farmers-market-jaunt-mother-barely-week-filing-divorce.html

High profile divorce and headphones, the new trend.


----------



## acain

Good Stuff!!


----------



## Sorensiim

dischorddubstep said:


> as soon as I got my X3, I gave my E11 to my friend in exchange for a 2011 Acer Aspire One. (Better than what I had before: no computer
> EDIT: Just a random thought I had after seeing the X3 and E11. Not audiophile elitist crap)


 
 This hobby shouldn't be about who can throw the most money at their ears - it should be about enjoying the music. Listening to my Philips Citiscape Uptown straight from my phone can still put a huge grin on my face


----------



## H20Fidelity

We're all one big happy family! 
   
  
 Quote:


dischorddubstep said:


> as soon as I got my X3, I gave my E11 to my friend in exchange for a 2011 Acer Aspire One. (Better than what I had before: no computer
> EDIT: Just a random thought I had after seeing the X3 and E11. Not audiophile elitist crap)


 


 But did you have the special "Head-fi" edition?


----------



## Mooses9

^ I dig it


----------



## fiascogarcia

cn11 said:


> Fresh in the States from Japan.... Sounds great initially with K10U. Kinda funny how puny that Noble jack plug is against that huge brass thing on the Sony...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Who did you order it from?  Long time to ship to the states?  Thanks!


----------



## cn11

fiascogarcia said:


> Who did you order it from?  Long time to ship to the states?  Thanks!


 
  
 PriceJapan.com. No, the ship time wasn't too bad once they got it in stock. It only took several days. But when I preordered it there was approximately a 2 week wait for me.


----------



## Fridge77

hakushondaimao said:


> If I had an iTouch (and I'm considering it) I'd just delete all the non-music apps, turn off WiFi, and shove all the apps that can't be deleted in a folder on desktop Page 2. Then again, I'd rather have an updated 256 GB SSD iPod Classic, Audiophile Edition... Are you listening, Tim Cook?


 
 That's what I do with my iPod, just airplane mode, or wifi if I am listening to any podcasts (its a plus having an option to listen my tons of podcasts on the go)
 roughly more than 40 hrs of battery, also depends if I use my amp or not.


----------



## Fridge77

redcarmoose said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2639146/Nikki-Reed-dons-headphones-farmers-market-jaunt-mother-barely-week-filing-divorce.html
> 
> High profile divorce and headphones, the new trend.


 
 they should show their whole audio setup hehe


----------



## TinTin82

acain said:


> Cowon's are very reasonably priced.


 
  
 I'm in India and I bought the X9 at 13,250 INR which is roughly around $210.


----------



## Wyd4




----------



## iJay




----------



## acain

How is the battery life on the Shozy?


----------



## acain

I use a portable rig all day at work in a machine shop the shozy might be the best thing for me, I wouldn't have to worry about cracking a screen might have to take that into consideration.


----------



## iJay

I have been using it every day for a couple weeks. It gets me through 8 hours of work and 2 hour commute. I just charge it before I leave in the morning and it's good. I would highly recommend it. Very lite weight and slips in/out of pockets easy. Sound is awesome and plenty of level.


----------



## acain

I was thinking about it but I literally just ordered the Astell & Kern Ak100ii and the AKR01 in ears and a 128g micro sim. My wallet is feeling very light right now. I am going to have to hide the receipt and the real cost so I don't get in trouble at home LOL.


----------



## acain

I forgot a couple days ago I also ordered the Hisound Nova N1 I am in big trouble if my household finds out all the money I spent on my hobby. You only live ounce.


----------



## Mooses9

acain said:


> I forgot a couple days ago I also ordered the Hisound Nova N1 I am in big trouble if my household finds out all the money I spent on my hobby. You only live ounce.


 
 haha your telling me, i am in the same boat i have bought ALOT of gear, i didnt realize it until i started adding it up in my head and i was like oh S lol


----------



## Sirfalot

I am more worried that if I die my wife will sell off all of my gear for what she "believes" I paid for it. Someone is going to get a great deal.


----------



## Sorensiim

I remember when this subject came up on POTN, a Canon camera forum. A couple of guys were discussing how their wives reacted when they bought a new, expensive DSLR.

Then a third guy joined the discussion: "Guys... You're doing it all wrong. She can't tell one camera from another, so I just make sure to keep only one black camera in sight at all times. I currently own five."


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> I remember when this subject came up on POTN, a Canon camera forum. A couple of guys were discussing how their wives reacted when they bought a new, expensive DSLR.
> 
> Then a third guy joined the discussion: "Guys... You're doing it all wrong. She can't tell one camera from another, so I just make sure to keep only one black camera in sight at all times. I currently own five."


 
 I'm the same with my amps and cans. Most are darkish (apart from the HD800). I only ever showed 3 cans in the collection. I went from lowfi to hifi without her ever knowing. Every now and then she'd ask if that's a new headphone and I just say nah its the same one lol. I now run the HD800 with the Master 9 and looking to get a Master 7. She still thinks I have all my old gear which is 1/10 the price. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Richsvt

I know it's expensive but I don't like lying to my wife, I offer to match what I buy for something she wants, she like to travel so we fund trips for her


----------



## Richsvt

Happy wife, happy life


----------



## Sirfalot

My rule of thumb is just to knock off a zero. SWMBO thinks that I just got a Hugo and HD800's for £240, what a bargain.


----------



## Wyd4

sorensiim said:


> I remember when this subject came up on POTN, a Canon camera forum. A couple of guys were discussing how their wives reacted when they bought a new, expensive DSLR.
> 
> Then a third guy joined the discussion: "Guys... You're doing it all wrong. She can't tell one camera from another, so I just make sure to keep only one black camera in sight at all times. I currently own five."




Haha yeah. I can have as many iems as I want.... So long as they all look the same


----------



## Wyd4

I am actually lucky. 
I sold a heap of stuff I no longer used to buy my first put of hifi cans (lcd2). 
I picked them up very cheaply and sold them for a small profit some time later. (And still cheap for the buyer). 
Since then I have only just now exceeded that initial outlay/sale of other things. So until now my wife hasn't cared. 
Now that I am at zero though I am cut off unless I let stuff go to replace it. 
Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## acain

What makes me feel the worst is when my 14 year old daughter asks how much was that, she is very into tech herself. Then I go it was only this much and she then googles it. She comes back and says you lie I know how much that cost you. Then I get dad you could have bought me this if you didn't buy yourself that. I would rather get hell from a wife or girlfriend then having my daughter upset at me LOL.


----------



## acain

That's another addiction that I just got into photography.


----------



## alan_g

acain said:


> That's another addiction that I just got into photography.


 

 don't go there i have 5 cameras and looking at a 6th....


----------



## Wyd4

acain said:


> What makes me feel the worst is when my 14 year old daughter asks how much was that, she is very into tech herself. Then I go it was only this much and she then googles it. She comes back and says you lie I know how much that cost you. Then I get dad you could have bought me this if you didn't buy yourself that. I would rather get hell from a wife or girlfriend then having my daughter upset at me LOL.



Yeah that's hard. My son is only 2 so not at that stage yet.


----------



## acain

Yeah I get more joy seeing my daughter happy!! If were going to stack an amp with the AK100ii any suggestions? I know I won't be needing it but if I were going to. Since it's snowing out maybe ill by an amp.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Since it's snowing out maybe ill by an 


Upon joining Head-Fi each bill becomes a beautiful green butterfly.


----------



## DMinor

> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when this subject came up on POTN, a Canon camera forum. A couple of guys were discussing how their wives reacted when they bought a new, expensive DSLR.
> ...


 
  
 Just show her a web site about every man's fantasy hobby and let her pick one for you between the two. If she has a hard time to decide on one then you are a lucky dude.  LOL.


----------



## DMinor

> Originally Posted by *Happytalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
This thread and that thread. You also need an amp designed with a capless audio path capable of compensating for about 2V of DC bias. 
  
 I refuse to answer your last question.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Guys... that is a picture thread and not chat thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Last three recent DAPs from me...
  
  

  
  
 FiiO X3 + iFi nano iCAN
  
  

  
 Samsung S4 + iFi micro iDSD
  
  

  
 Sony Xperia Z1 compact with Viper2Android and Neutron


----------



## maricius

all black everything


----------



## Raphioul

maricius said:


> all black everything


 
 Good stuff man


----------



## znil78




----------



## marko93101

maricius said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lovely and simple, love it.


----------



## Mooses9

^Agreed!


----------



## fiascogarcia

acain said:


> What makes me feel the worst is when my 14 year old daughter asks how much was that, she is very into tech herself. Then I go it was only this much and she then googles it. She comes back and says you lie I know how much that cost you. Then I get dad you could have bought me this if you didn't buy yourself that. I would rather get hell from a wife or girlfriend then having my daughter upset at me LOL.


 

 Time for boarding school.


----------



## kaiss3r

maricius said:


> all black everything


 
  
 Your gears are too awesome, too awesome that your headphones are sweating...


----------



## acain

What kind of sound signature does the Focal have, I never had the chance to hear them.


----------



## maricius

acain said:


> What kind of sound signature does the Focal have, I never had the chance to hear them.


 

 Would it be cliché to call them neutral? Neutral to very slightly dark. It's not really warm but it's not as bright but also not as warm as the Fidelio L2 (forward highs, warm mids). Very fast yet somewhat laid-back sound. Never gritty nor intrusive. It's a very safe choice for people who want neutrality without the sound becoming analytic.


----------



## Whippler




----------



## Mooses9

Nice and simple


----------



## h1f1add1cted

whippler said:


>


 

 How does your Shure SE535 life with that really high output impedance (measured at 4 ohms) from the Sony DAP? I know mostly with multi BA driver setup your source must be near 0 ohms to have no different sounding (like bass roll off and other issues you normally get with high output impedances).


----------



## Raphioul

I haven't seen a bunch of Sony NWZ A1X, good to see it.


----------



## sjolander21

maricius said:


> all black everything




Great to see another Focal user! Really nice setup


----------



## floydfan33

Well.....made the decision to go fully portable. Astell and Kern AK100II and Astell and Kern Angie (Balanced)


----------



## acain

floydfan33 said:


> Well.....made the decision to go fully portable. Astell and Kern AK100II and Astell and Kern Angie (Balanced)


 

 I just ordered the AK100ii and the AKR01 iem's 2 days ago can't wait to get it. What can I expect in terms of quality over the Fiio X1 that I am using now? I have never demoed any of the AK's and going into it blind. Nice setup!!!


----------



## floydfan33

acain said:


> I just ordered the AK100ii and the AKR01 iem's 2 days ago can't wait to get it. What can I expect in terms of quality over the Fiio X1 that I am using now? I have never demoed any of the AK's and going into it blind. Nice setup!!!Its


 
  
 It yields much better detail than my X5 so should be a nice step up from the X1. UI is night and day in favour of the AK100ii.


----------



## feverfive

AK120ii > Vorzuge Pure II > XBA-Z5 (with single-ended Sony upgrade cable)
  
 I know, I know...that much money on a DAP & still using an amp....  I just love the Pure II so much since I bought it about a little over a year ago, and I just feel like I'm missing something in the sound when the Pure II isn't part of the chain.
  
 I am also still shocked how much I like the Z5's.  I thought for sure I'd be spending 2X as much for some other TOTL universals, and I bought these about 7 weeks ago mostly out of curiosity.
  
 Play on players!!


----------



## maricius

sjolander21 said:


> Great to see another Focal user! Really nice setup


 
  
 Oooh what did you recable yours with? How does it help the Classics? and is that a Nano iDSD?


----------



## sjolander21

maricius said:


> Oooh what did you recable yours with? How does it help the Classics? and is that a Nano iDSD?




It's a DIY pure silver cable with neutrik Plug, soldered with WBT silver solder. It opens them up a bit more, brings forth the last details. The Classics are a bit warmer and bassier than your pros so I guess it might have a different effect on them... 

This cable also fits:

http://m.netonnet.se/art/koppla-och-anslut/ljud/3-5-mm-kabel/supra-35mm-35mmmp-kabel12m/163538.5510/


And yes, it's an iDSD  Very happy with it!


----------



## tglove

nice!
  

  
 Quote:


feverfive said:


> AK120ii > Vorzuge Pure II > XBA-Z5 (with single-ended Sony upgrade cable)
> 
> I know, I know...that much money on a DAP & still using an amp....  I just love the Pure II so much since I bought it about a little over a year ago, and I just feel like I'm missing something in the sound when the Pure II isn't part of the chain.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackwolf1006

New carrying case for my portable setup
  
 .


----------



## indieman

blackwolf1006 said:


> New carrying case for my portable setup
> 
> .



That's a very nice case. Otterbox per chance? 
I have one very similar although smaller.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Be careful with that rubber strapper, as it may make an impression on your dap screen and metal body if left there 
certain number of days esp. On the body it may become permanent marks. I don't know if there is some coating on the strapper or it detoriates without air due to humidity.





blackwolf1006 said:


> New carrying case for my portable setup
> 
> .


----------



## FiJAAS




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Wasting time at Starbucks in between work.

About to unleash the Centrance Mini-M8 and DITA-The Truth. (Photo taken with my source - Touch 5G).


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## acain

mimouille said:


>


 

 Nice set up how long did you wait for your customs?


----------



## acain

Ak100ii + AKR01


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> Nice set up how long did you wait for your customs?


 
 Maybe 9 months and then 5 refits...


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Maybe 9 months and then 5 refits...


 

 Holy ***t 5 refits how is the quality of the shell.


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> Holy ***t 5 refits how is the quality of the shell.


 
 Great. These are awesome customs, but I am putting them for sale. My ear shape changes often (no idea why), so I only want to keep two customs : my favorite, the SE5 and the 335 (cannot be sold).


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> Ak100ii + AKR01


 
 Sleek


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Sleek


 

 Thanks have you demoed the Layla or Angie yet?


----------



## intlsubband

Here is my portable rig! a story in pictures, if you will...
  
  
 It starts with a UDG large hard-case.
  

  
  
 Here it is on the desk in my office...
  

  
  
 Let's see what's inside, shall we?
  

  
  
 Well here we go! The wonderful PSB M4U2, with their built-in amplifier and active noise cancelling, their cable, a DX-90, extra batteries for both the headphones and the DX-90, and a small leather bag...
  

  
  
 Here's the leather bag. What can be inside it?
  

  
  
 Let's find out...
  

  
  
 Music! sweet, sweet music... my entire library, sorted by genres, on 8 micro SD cards. Altogether over half a terabyte of musical pleasures. The nifty little folder can also hold 3 full-size SD cards. I got the folder for a few dollars on ebay, and it fitted perfectly in the little leather bag, which originally contained a small mini to mini cable from iBasso.
  

  
  
 Amp mode on, and ready to go for another day's work!


----------



## acain

Nice set up!!!!


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> Thanks have you demoed the Layla or Angie yet?


 
 Nope.


----------



## intlsubband

acain said:


> Nice set up!!!!


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 The only thing that might change is the next few months is a DAP upgrade, I've been tossing up one of the A&K players (not the 240... too pricey for me), but now I'm actually leaning more towards the upcoming Sony. I'll wait and see once more reviews start to come in...


----------



## lookingforIEMs

intlsubband said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The only thing that might change is the next few months is a DAP upgrade, I've been tossing up one of the A&K players (not the 240... too pricey for me), but now I'm actually leaning more towards the upcoming Sony. I'll wait and see once more reviews start to come in...



upcoming sony???


----------



## intlsubband

lookingforiems said:


> upcoming sony???


 
  
  
 Yes, the Walkman NW-ZX2. When I bought a DAP a year ago I didn't even look at the ZX1 because it didn't have expandable memory. The ZX2 seems to be a big improvement over the 1, and includes a micro SD slot. It still isn't perfect (I would have liked a proper line-out for example) but the battery life (according to the specs at least) is miles beyond other DAPs.
  
 http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/walkman/nw-zx2
  
 EDIT: I see that you are in Singapore, from what I understand it's already available in some shops over there.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

intlsubband said:


> Yes, the Walkman NW-ZX2. When I bought a DAP a year ago I didn't even look at the ZX1 because it didn't have expandable memory. The ZX2 seems to be a big improvement over the 1, and includes a micro SD slot. It still isn't perfect (I would have liked a proper line-out for example) but the battery life (according to the specs at least) is miles beyond other DAPs.
> 
> http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/walkman/nw-zx2
> 
> EDIT: I see that you are in Singapore, from what I understand it's already available in some shops over there.





Yes hahaha. 


Lemme copy and paste my impressions from a local forum.


Build quality:
nice and solid. has some weight to itir.t. A good thing. I like the fact that they include a hole to latch your strings or lanyard onto. A nice thought. ZX1 was made to commemorate Walkman. ZX2 is also hailed to bring back the pizzaz of Walkman. Maybe in that same spirit they're bringing back the lanyard hole that nobody incorporates into their electronic products anymore. one thing I found weird is the back of the ZX2. It makes use of a leather-like texture that the Samsung Note 3 and 4 and idk maybe some other phones use but it's a rough leather... not the smooth ones that those phones use. . Not a real fan of it. 
also, the headphone jack bump is back again!!!!!  I have no qualms with it. But it will be hard to strap my amp to it.

Sound quality:

Technical stuffs:
Coming from my stack, I am impressed at the soundstage and separation. Very wide and it puts you quite far away from the main action. Separation is top notch and really helps the instrument positioning well.


Sound sig:

Disclaimer: I turned off ALL audio settings and did not use them at all.
to me, it sounds like it is somewhat L shaped With a tad of brightness. L shaped in the sense that it's sub bass is boosted. When I say boosted, I really mean boosted. It is forever present and I don't really like that. It is rather excessive to me. it is also rather eccentric. When I listened to papercut from Linkin park's hybrid theory album, the drum kicks did not sound all the same. Some sounded powerful. Some sounded soft. Maybe it's cos of the sound sig. Maybe it's cos it's so damn zai it nows how much power the drummer used for each drum kick. Idk. On the upside, the sound was so damn crystal clear which really helped with the lifelike element of it. I really felt as if I was listening to the artist or band play live. It was all very believable. I was legitimately scared at how real it sounded. However, this crystal clear lifelike quality comes at a cost. It may be perceived as thin sounding. But overall, I'm extremely impressed by it.

UI:
It was a bit laggy. But still more fluid than X5 . I like how it has all the apps that comes in android phones also. A nice change from X5.
However, it was a bit glitchy. When I inserted my SanDisk Class 10 32GB FAT32 formatted microsd, the music player did not recognise any files in my sd. The settings showed that it new my sd card had data inside. When I checked the albums and recently added in the music app, only then did it recognise the folders and albums I have. But it still didn't know that my sd had folders when I checked the folders again. Interesting. 



Overall for 1599 I think it is pretty good. Perhaps can EQ away the sub bass.



Posted on a local forum so I may have used some local lingo. I've spotted "damn zai" already. In more 'English' terms, "bloody good". 


Feel free to ask for clarification of anything else


----------



## Whitigir

Hello !! And this is all of my portable rig here  I am loving it !!


----------



## snapple10

rig of the day


----------



## fiascogarcia

feverfive said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Quick question.  Can you use a regular old 3.5 to 3.5 mini connector in the AK 3.5 headphone/optical out to connect to the Pure II?  Thanks!


----------



## feverfive

fiascogarcia said:


> feverfive said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, I use a 3.5mm mini-to-mini interconnect out of the hp out (set to lineout) to my Pure II.


----------



## acain

My rig for work tomorrow AK100ii + Audio-Technica CRK10. Probably one of my favorite iem's even compared to my ciem the CKR10 sound is the best I have heard and better then most TOTL  iem's that I have demoed. It's only my opinion there just something about them and I can listen to them all day.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hardly portable but the sling and the case make it so. 

 AK240 >> Chord Hugo >> Cmoy custom amp >> HD800


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hardly portable but the sling and the case make it so.
> 
> AK240 >> Chord Hugo >> Cmoy custom amp >> HD800


 

 Did you make the leather case?


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> My rig for work tomorrow AK100ii + Audio-Technica CRK10. Probably one of my favorite iem's even compared to my ciem the CKR10 sound is the best I have heard and better then most TOTL  iem's that I have demoed. It's only my opinion there just something about them and I can listen to them all day.


 
 I am tempted by these, Some seem to prefer the CRK9 though...
  
  
 Anyways, smooth rig of the day:


----------



## mackie8

how is sony NWZ-A17 compare to ipod nano 7th edition or itouch?


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> I am tempted by these, Some seem to prefer the CRK9 though...
> 
> 
> Anyways, smooth rig of the day:


 

 Nice, I love the CKR10's there is a lot of talk about the CKR9 LTD's.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> Did you make the leather case?


 



 Ah, yes, I did.  Necessity is truly the mother of invention.  

 I needed a way to carry my rig and listen to my music without worrying about unnecessarily straining the interconnects, so I decided to make myself a leather sling pouch.


----------



## Mooses9

True work of art. Bravo


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> I am tempted by these, Some seem to prefer the CRK9 though...
> 
> 
> Anyways, smooth rig of the day:


 
 Dude for the 250 USD I think it is a winner. Did you ever got to hear the calyx M?


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> Dude for the 250 USD I think it is a winner. Did you ever got to hear the calyx M?


 
 Yes, but not with the Lab 1. I just do not like the size and design of the M, and I decided that my DAPs must be small and pretty.


----------



## Kerry W

Hello everyone. I wanted to introduce myself and let you know how informative this forum has been for me. Since last November I have gone through all 1048 pages of it. 
Kindest regards,
Kerry W


----------



## alan_g

welcome kerry


----------



## hakushondaimao

kerry w said:


> Hello everyone. I wanted to introduce myself and let you know how informative this forum has been for me. Since last November I have gone through all 1048 pages of it.
> Kindest regards,
> Kerry W


 

 Yeah, welcome. Now show us your rig


----------



## Kerry W

Thank you for the welcomes. I dont believe I am allowed to post photos until I have a few text only posts under my belt.


----------



## hakushondaimao

kerry w said:


> Thank you for the welcomes. I dont believe I am allowed to post photos until I have a few text only posts under my belt.


 

 True dat. Maybe you can paint a verbal picture in a post, or by putting something  in your signature.


----------



## raybone0566

Astell & Kern AK100, Pico Portable amp, Vsonic VSD-5, Fiio L-16


----------



## Kerry W

Right now the rig I am spending the most time with is a iPod 160gb, Chpher Labs Theorem 720 DAC, and Audeze LCD2s. Before I started reading head-fi I only had the iPod and some Bose ear buds. While I was thrilled to be able to have so much music accessible to me I was not very impressed with the sound quality. I have received quite an education from the good folks who contribute to this forum.


----------



## hakushondaimao

raybone0566 said:


> Astell & Kern AK100, Pico Portable amp, Vsonic VSD-5, Fiio L-16


 
  
 That Pico is phat.


----------



## raybone0566

hakushondaimao said:


> That Pico is phat.


 Sounds amazing as well!


----------



## Wyd4

hakushondaimao said:


> Yeah, welcome. Now show us your rig




Keep it clean


----------



## hakushondaimao

kerry w said:


> Right now the rig I am spending the most time with is a iPod 160gb, Chpher Labs Theorem 720 DAC, and Audeze LCD2s. Before I started reading head-fi I only had the iPod and some Bose ear buds. While I was thrilled to be able to have so much music accessible to me I was not very impressed with the sound quality. I have received quite an education from the good folks who contribute to this forum.


 
  
 Same here on the education part. When I signed up in November, I had an iPhone with all 128 kbps sound files, some IEMs (the Sony's, Shure's and Denon's in my sig.) and had just picked up the HD598. In the three months since, I've re-ripped around 400 CDs to ALAC and picked up 2 DAPs, 3 amps, a LOD, an interconnect, and the RHAs and AKGs (with all purchases informed by the Head-fi community). Who knows where I'll be come the summer, but I'm certainly on Cloud 9 right now!


----------



## Wyd4

Yeah I had. Pair of vmoda lp2 that I wasn't happy with th detail of so I started scouting, promptly bought senn momentums. Then went into the rabbit hole with my next purchase being lcd2s lol

Much the same with daps. Went from an android phone to rwa imod to an ak100 in a matter of 2 months. 

Still falling


----------



## hakushondaimao

wyd4 said:


> Still falling


 
  
 Free fall. Nothing better.


----------



## raybone0566

wyd4 said:


> Yeah I had. Pair of vmoda lp2 that I wasn't happy with th detail of so I started scouting, promptly bought senn momentums. Then went into the rabbit hole with my next purchase being lcd2s lol
> 
> Much the same with daps. Went from an android phone to rwa imod to an ak100 in a matter of 2 months.
> 
> Still falling


 +1


----------



## hakushondaimao

Today's mix-and-match of old and new school. iPod Mini (32 GB flash mod) and Fiio E12A, with AudioMinor hybrid (silver/copper) LOD and Sony XBA-H1.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Staying warm on a feeezing saturday evening.


----------



## musikaladin

...finally soldered a 2.5mm / 4 contact jack to the FiiO cable of my SE535 so I can use the AK100II in balanced mode now...
  

  
 ...even if not equipped with a balanced connection, a nice alternative is the AH-D400...


----------



## hemtmaker

My Pelican solution for the AK240 and SE846


----------



## acain

I love Pelican cases I have all my DAP's in a flatter one with the foam around all of them.


----------



## Uncle Monty

IPod 480gb / HP-P1 / HP-V1 / Pandora Hope VI


----------



## Uncle Monty

Looking at all those different rigs, I wish I could listen to them all....


----------



## musikaladin

uncle monty said:


> Looking at all those different rigs, I wish I could listen to them all....


 

 ..."_sigh_"...me too....


----------



## IceClass

uncle monty said:


> IPod 480gb / HP-P1 / HP-V1 / Pandora Hope VI


 
  
 I really am curious to try that stack.


----------



## Uncle Monty

It sounds really good but it all happened by accident - I started with the iPod and some Sennheiser HD380s ( I need closed phones so my wife can watch TV), then bought a little FiiO Kilimanjaro, then some B&W P7s, then the HP-P1, the got the iPod boosted to 480gb with long life battery (up to 20hrs), then a HiFi M8 (which I use with a more portable rig), then the Pandoras and, finally, the HP-V1 - which shouldn't really work with the Pandoras as they're v sensitive, but do up to about 40% volume. On their own, I prefer the HiFi M8 over the HP-P1 but with the V1 added there's no comparison (to my ears anyway - I'm no expert). I was looking at the HiFiman HM-901 but decided to go with the V1 instead just to boost the rig. I don't know how I got caught up in this- it's like an addiction. Looking for a pair of Fostex TH900s next, then divorce probably.....


----------



## acain

Then divorce probably thats pretty funny just buy her some flowers every time you get audio equipment.


----------



## blackwolf1006

audiobreeder said:


> Be careful with that rubber strapper, as it may make an impression on your dap screen and metal body if left there
> certain number of days esp. On the body it may become permanent marks. I don't know if there is some coating on the strapper or it detoriates without air due to humidity.


 

  I keep the AK240 in 2 cotton drawstring bags. So its retentively safe. I like the fact that the AK240 is not rattling around with the IEM. Its big enough to fit my AK240, K10, SE846 and W4r and replacement tips. awesome buy at 30USD. Honestly I am a bit suprised the cases are not more widely used in the headfi community.


----------



## FiJAAS




----------



## hakushondaimao

uncle monty said:


> Looking at all those different rigs, I wish I could listen to them all....


 

 Yup... almost every shot I'm screaming "Want!" inside.


----------



## hakushondaimao

uncle monty said:


> It sounds really good but it all happened by accident - I started with the iPod and some Sennheiser HD380s ( I need closed phones so my wife can watch TV), then bought a little FiiO Kilimanjaro, then some B&W P7s, then the HP-P1, the got the iPod boosted to 480gb with long life battery (up to 20hrs), then a HiFi M8 (which I use with a more portable rig), then the Pandoras and, finally, the HP-V1 - which shouldn't really work with the Pandoras as they're v sensitive, but do up to about 40% volume. On their own, I prefer the HiFi M8 over the HP-P1 but with the V1 added there's no comparison (to my ears anyway - I'm no expert). I was looking at the HiFiman HM-901 but decided to go with the V1 instead just to boost the rig. I don't know how I got caught up in this- it's like an addiction. Looking for a pair of Fostex TH900s next, *then divorce probably.....*


 

 Then you'll be the Full Monty.


----------



## howdy

uncle monty said:


> IPod 480gb / HP-P1 / HP-V1 / Pandora Hope VI



I have contemplated getting the Fostex DAC and tube amp numerous times. I bet it sounds amazing!


----------



## Uncle Monty

It's a very nice combination - I'm sure they were designed to go together - the P1, I thought, was always a little disappointing next to the M8' but everyone said it had a great DAC so it must be the internal amp that lets it down a little - adding the V1 changes the sound entirely, it's like honey, it just caresses you, it makes you enjoy music you didn't used to like - you can also see the little valve glowing away orange and it smells lovely when it gets hot - need a cold shower....


----------



## Yobster69

Hi, first time posting in this thread, but just wanted to share with everybody what is giving me goosebumps at the moment. 
iPhone 4S (used as dap and streamer only) > Nice hand made Mudorf silver and gold LOD > JDS Labs C5D > EarSonics Velvet with modified double flange semi foam hybrid tips. Sounds wonderful


----------



## feverfive

^^ Nice setup there.  I had a chance to listen to the Velvets recently, very enjoyable.


----------



## Mooses9

uncle monty said:


> IPod 480gb / HP-P1 / HP-V1 / Pandora Hope VI


 
 you are like me love the Fostex HP-P1 but Gotta add some spice to it. the HP-P1 is great though, I Am running a ALO MK3-B amp with mine the DAC is superb with the hp-p1


----------



## IceClass

mooses9 said:


> you are like me love the Fostex HP-P1 but Gotta add some spice to it. the HP-P1 is great though, I Am running a ALO MK3-B amp with mine the DAC is superb with the hp-p1


 
  
 Another fine combo is the HP-P1 paired to a Pico Power.
  
 I miss my Pico Power.


----------



## Yobster69

feverfive said:


> ^^ Nice setup there.  I had a chance to listen to the Velvets recently, very enjoyable.


They are something for everyone. Don't like too much bass, but appreciate it has to be there then set it at the tight signature. Like it musical and an even response, then choose balanced. Listening from a phone or DAP that could do with a little extra bass oomph and fun overal, then set it to warm. Personally I have it on balanced and add/remove bass with the C5D's excellent bass eq. This is all of course IMO, YMMV and all that, but for the buck, this is my TOTL. For the moment anyway  .....


----------



## ianeith




----------



## Tai1or Made

HE400 with stock 3m cable and GFs old iPod.







And by "portable" I mean walking around the house.


----------



## Somphon

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hardly portable but the sling and the case make it so.
> 
> 
> AK240 >> Chord Hugo >> Cmoy custom amp >> HD800




Looks like the AK is on the top side of Hugo, howdo you change volumn?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

somphon said:


> Looks like the AK is on the top side of Hugo, howdo you change volumn?





I don't. There's an amp underneath the Hugo. I adjust the volume of the amp.


----------



## ianeith

sp3llv3xit said:


> I don't. There's an amp underneath the Hugo. I adjust the volume of the amp.


 
 Beautiful...


----------



## musikaladin




----------



## Whitigir

Pardon my new IEMS to pair with ZX2 . Just arrived today!


----------



## cn11

IM04?


----------



## Whitigir

cn11 said:


> IM04?




Yes sir ! Excellent observation


----------



## che15

Which case model is that in the pelican line. 
Thanks


----------



## Mooses9

sleek i like


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Modded Samsung S4 with 256 GB SD card with Viper 4 Android for more GAIN and Neutron as player app, paired with a Etymotic ER-4S + custom tips. Soon with custom cable


----------



## catoval55

*here are some of my portable rig inventory. this is me starting my Audiophile Journey with future upgrades to come.*


----------



## MoWe

Lumia 930 -> FiiO L16 -> FiiO E07K -> V-Moda M100


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

catoval55 said:


> *here are some of my portable rig inventory. this is me starting my Audiophile Journey with future upgrades to come.*



That's one helluva start. Nice mix of gear and Gud luck!


----------



## KT66

mowe said:


> Lumia 930 -> FiiO L16 -> FiiO E07K -> V-Moda M100


 
 I too have a 930 and find it powers on headphones pretty well, much more powerful than my old Iphone 5.
 EG Vmoda XS, ES10, DT1350, Amperior etc
 What benefits have you found from using an amp or are the M100s much harder to drive?
  
 and have you found a flac that works yet?
 I miss my old N8 and the Folder Play program, awesome head-fi mobile.


----------



## catoval55

Thank you mathi8vadhanan. you also have some nice gear.


----------



## MoWe

> mowe said:
> 
> 
> > Lumia 930 -> FiiO L16 -> FiiO E07K -> V-Moda M100
> ...


 
 No flac! AAC 256KB synced through Windows Phone app with iTunes and Spotify Extreme before that. Waiting for Win10 flac support.
  
 The M100 are not hard to drive but I have the impression that they react pretty well to amping and give me more detail than without. It's not as big of a difference as it was with my old Nexus 4 though! I really like the straight output from the 930 but the Fiio gives the extra little bit of quality.


----------



## aznpos531

h1f1add1cted said:


> Modded Samsung S4 with 256 GB SD card with Viper 4 Android for more GAIN and Neutron as player app, paired with a Etymotic ER-4S + custom tips. Soon with custom cable




When you say modded are referring to Viper4android only or have there been hardware mods as well? Thanks!


----------



## ianeith

aznpos531 said:


> When you say modded are referring to Viper4android only or have there been hardware mods as well? Thanks!


 
 I'm assuming modded into accepting a 256 GB SD card...?


----------



## Marat Sar

In these pictures you often see the amp wrapped in some kind of cloth_ thingie._ Like this foamy, artificial looking cloth, sometimes bright blue for example. What is that? Why?
  
 (Sorry if it´s off topic, I really couldn´t find another place to ask since I don´t know what that cloth-thing is called and can´t even google it.)


----------



## howdy

marat sar said:


> In these pictures you often see the amp wrapped in some kind of cloth _thingie._ Like this foamy, artificial looking cloth, sometimes bright blue for example. What is that? Why?
> 
> (Sorry if it´s off topic, I really couldn´t find another place to ask since I don´t know what that cloth-thing is called and can´t even google it.)




Camco 43278 Slip Stop (1' x 12', Slate Blue)
If you go to Amazon and type that in this is what you are talking about.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

aznpos531 said:


> When you say modded are referring to Viper4android only or have there been hardware mods as well? Thanks!


 

*ianeith* guess was right, I modded that the S4 can handle 256 or 512 GB full size SD cards see here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/5865#post_11120441


----------



## Arvan




----------



## KT66

Drum practice with Studio 3rd and ES10 (ESW11 pads)


----------



## Mimouille

KT66 said:
			
		

> Drum practice with Studio 3rd and ES10 (ESW11 pads)



Great phones. I upgraded the cable for solidity and use the ESW9 pads.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Great phones. I upgraded the cable for solidity and use the ESW9 pads.


 
  
 For dedicated IEM users (myself and others) a nice portable headphone is a pleasant change.
  
 This is why I recently picked up the HD25 again.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> For dedicated IEM users (myself and others) a nice portable headphone is a pleasant change.
> 
> This is why I recently picked up the HD25 again.


And this is why I took the ES10 back from my wife... Looking at the Oppo PM3 also.


----------



## Montyburns

arvan said:


>


 

 Where did you get the cloth/possibly kevlar ear cushions for the TMA-1's? I've found that different ear cushions bring out the treble for these phones. Those look like they would offer that sound.


----------



## Arvan

montyburns said:


> Where did you get the cloth/possibly kevlar ear cushions for the TMA-1's? I've found that different ear cushions bring out the treble for these phones. Those look like they would offer that sound.


 
 The pads are from AKG GH1 headset. It was the only 70mm pads i had. Was thinking about ordering pads for the HD25 they should fit but these turned out good. What pads have you tried?


----------



## unknownguardian

found my new audio bliss


----------



## Montyburns

Thanks Arvan for the tip on using the HD25-II velour pads on the aiaiai TMA-1. Combined with the kevlar cable it really opens up these phones and increases treble response.


----------



## sonickarma

Not my rig, but thought it might be worth posting


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Haha that Astell&Kern AK500 thing on the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's a pretty portable rig.


----------



## Amojo




----------



## sonickarma

amojo said:


>


 

 Cool - what is the mini cable ?


----------



## Amojo

Cheap 8 cores Silver plated 4N OCC copper wire braided from ebay.


----------



## howdy

amojo said:


>



Have you tried the HA2 with an iPod classic? How are you liking it?


----------



## Amojo

Yes I have tryed it with all my apple products, HA2 is a great compact amp/dac that works perfect with them.
Found no issue at all with the iPod, and has greatly improved the sound.


----------



## BaTou069

sonickarma said:


> Not my rig, but thought it might be worth posting


 
  
 Too bad the UI is on the back


----------



## acain

sonickarma said:


> Cool - what is the mini cable ?


 

 I love the how the Oppo looks how is the output power


----------



## Happytalk

amojo said:


> Yes I have tryed it with all my apple products, HA2 is a great compact amp/dac that works perfect with them.
> Found no issue at all with the iPod, and has greatly improved the sound.




How is the battery life on the ha2. I'm also curious about how it's sound quality compares to the jds labs c5 as well as the fostex hp p1. I still use an iPod classic.


----------



## acain

Astell & Kern AK100II with Master & Dynamic MH40, and a homemade adjustable belt holster.


----------



## ianeith

acain said:


> Astell & Kern AK100II with Master & Dynamic MH40, and a homemade adjustable belt holster.


 
  
 Droolin all over that sh*


----------



## doublea71

sonickarma said:


> Not my rig, but thought it might be worth posting


 

 Sherpa-approved


----------



## Amojo

acain said:


> I love the how the Oppo looks how is the output power




Maximum Headphone Output Power 300 mW into 16 Ohm
 220 mW into 32 Ohm
 30 mW into 300 Ohm

On high gain this unit more then enough to power my lcd 2





happytalk said:


> How is the battery life on the ha2. I'm also curious about how it's sound quality compares to the jds labs c5 as well as the fostex hp p1. I still use an iPod classic.




Battery Operation Time Approx. 13 hours for analog source via Audio-in; approx. 7 hours for digital sources via USB


Find this pretty much spot on to be honest.

But you will find a lot more info on this in the later pages here.here


----------



## hakushondaimao

Picollo just arrived in the mail today. Sounding good so far.


----------



## Kerry W

My first photo post. I am kind of a newbe, but I am pretty impressed by how nice this sounds.


----------



## acain

kerry w said:


> My first photo post. I am kind of a newbe, but I am pretty impressed by how nice this sounds.


 

 Sony Discman nice makes me feel old I remember when CD's first came out, its crazy how fast technology evolves! Nice set up


----------



## Kerry W

acain said:


> Sony Discman nice makes me feel old I remember when CD's first came out, its crazy how fast technology evolves! Nice set up



Thank you. I remember spending many happy hours with my first cassette Walkman and can hardly believe what it has all evolved into. This makes me feel a bit old as well. I fought CDs tooth and nail!


----------



## Folex




----------



## hakushondaimao

kerry w said:


> My first photo post. I am kind of a newbe, but I am pretty impressed by how nice this sounds.


 
  
 Had several MD players and recorders when I lived in Japan in the late 90's and early 00's. Loved the concept and form factor. Too bad (?) that new electronic file formats were develop and made them semi-obsolete.


----------



## aznpos531

hakushondaimao said:


> Had several MD players and recorders when I lived in Japan in the late 90's and early 00's. Loved the concept and form factor. Too bad (?) that new electronic file formats were develop and made them semi-obsolete.




I retired my old MD player after it took a nasty fall and went out of commission. I too really liked the MD format. Particularly miss the awesome remote with a display.


----------



## Onix

kerry w said:


> Thank you. I remember spending many happy hours with my first cassette Walkman and can hardly believe what it has all evolved into. This makes me feel a bit old as well. I fought CDs tooth and nail!


 

 I remember spinning wax cilinders. I am really old (j/k).


----------



## vindrum

Triple penetratioN!!!
  
  [attach]1360067[/attach]


----------



## Somphon

acain said:


> Sony Discman nice makes me feel old I remember when CD's first came out, its crazy how fast technology evolves! Nice set up


 
 Gotta get me one of this couch


----------



## chantryrose

My hi-fi n00b self has been stalking this thread in hopes of learning how to boost my humble music listening—and I say _humble_ because I only own 2 iPod classics and Marshall headphones—and so far, I've learned how to want to curl up in a ball, cry, and die of envy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would be great to get some headphone x headphone amp recommendations! Thanks heaps in advance.

 (Sorry, Internet pals! I'm new here, so I'm still exploring threads etc etc)


----------



## Uncle Monty

Using an iPod (like me), I can vouch for both the HP-P1 and HiFi M8 - depends how much you want to spend - the Oppo HA-2 gets good reviews and that's a little cheaper. I think it's a good idea to bypass both the DAC and the amp on the iPod and it's up to you whether you go for one box or two.
  
 Headphones are so subjective and personal all you can do is narrow down exactly what type of phones you need (open / closed / IEM etc), work out how much you can spend then do some research / auditioning (although a great many of the headphones discussed on these forums are not readily available in your local hi-fi store, so sometimes you've just got to trust the comments and reviews).
  
 The only thing that's guaranteed is that you'll spend way more than you bargained - building a headphone rig is like building a house, calculate your budget and then double it.


----------



## chantryrose

uncle monty said:


> Using an iPod (like me), I can vouch for both the HP-P1 and HiFi M8 - depends how much you want to spend - the Oppo HA-2 gets good reviews and that's a little cheaper. I think it's a good idea to bypass both the DAC and the amp on the iPod and it's up to you whether you go for one box or two.
> 
> Headphones are so subjective and personal all you can do is narrow down exactly what type of phones you need (open / closed / IEM etc), work out how much you can spend then do some research / auditioning (although a great many of the headphones discussed on these forums are not readily available in your local hi-fi store, so sometimes you've just got to trust the comments and reviews).
> 
> The only thing that's guaranteed is that you'll spend way more than you bargained - building a headphone rig is like building a house, calculate your budget and then double it.


 

 With regard to headphones, I've always preferred over-ear ones. And as for the budget, I can go as far as shelling out $ for a pair of Sennheiser HD800 (if it does prove to be the best option for me). I'm also looking to build my very first hi-fi set-up. I've got my eyes on Astell&Kern DAPs!


----------



## deltronzero

Been listening to this combo lately.  Love it.


----------



## Uncle Monty

chantryrose said:


> uncle monty said:
> 
> 
> > Using an iPod (like me), I can vouch for both the HP-P1 and HiFi M8 - depends how much you want to spend - the Oppo HA-2 gets good reviews and that's a little cheaper. I think it's a good idea to bypass both the DAC and the amp on the iPod and it's up to you whether you go for one box or two.
> ...


 

 I've never listened to the HD800s, though I've read they can be slightly 'clinical' - I've got my sights set on some Fostex TH900s which, it seems, are more 'colourful'. There's nowhere within 400miles that stock them so I'm going to have to trust the reviewers.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Going on vacation to Missouri for a week. Packed my essentials.


----------



## catoval55

Hey uncle Monty, just want to let you know I have a set of fostex th900 for about 2 and a half months and all I can say is these cans are exactly what I wanted and more. They are paired with iPod touch & centrance M8 XL4 and oh boy oh boy oh boy!! I listen to my portable rig every day and every chance I get. I average 6 to 8 hours a day. Head-fi.org got me hooked on portable rig now. Shame on you head-fiers.  dive in now uncle Monty. It is very painless and organically rewarding. Razordogaudio.com has the best price & free shipping along with $100.00 instant rebate for orders over $399.00. Let the ear torture begin. Ps chord Hugo is now on order.  whoop whoop


----------



## IceClass

Comparing rigs.
Fostex HPP1- Algorythm solo -r, ALO Continental V2 - Algorythm Solo-dub, ALO RXMK3-b+ - Onkyo DAC HA200 with SE846 in both balanced and single ended. Fun times.


----------



## lescanadiens

Nice amp.
What is this?



fijaas said:


>


----------



## FiJAAS

lescanadiens said:


> Nice amp.
> What is this?




JDS Labs C5 Portable Headphone Amplifire.


----------



## kamoteFX

my budget portable rig


----------



## lescanadiens

Very nice 

Didnt recognize it with the carbon skin.



fijaas said:


> JDS Labs C5 Portable Headphone Amplifire.


----------



## aznpos531

lescanadiens said:


> Very nice
> 
> Didnt recognize it with the carbon skin.




I think it's one of those anti-slip cloths.


----------



## acain

dischorddubstep said:


> Going on vacation to Missouri for a week. Packed my essentials.


 
 That's great screw the underwear and pants that's all you need it looks like you have enough cans to cover up your manhood. Just make sure there closed back so you don't get to much air and then you will have shrinkage.


----------



## FiJAAS

lescanadiens said:


> Very nice
> 
> Didnt recognize it with the carbon skin.







aznpos531 said:


> I think it's one of those anti-slip cloths.




Nope! It's kitchen shelf liner lol.


----------



## lescanadiens

Well done actually. Lol.
Love the carbon look!


----------



## FiJAAS

lescanadiens said:


> Well done actually. Lol.
> Love the carbon look!




Thanks!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

iceclass said:


> Comparing rigs.
> Fostex HPP1- Algorythm solo -r, ALO Continental V2 - Algorythm Solo-dub, ALO RXMK3-b+ - Onkyo DAC HA200 with SE846 in both balanced and single ended. Fun times.






Nice another v2 owner! How do you find yours?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Walkman F806-Fiio L16 interconnect- Cayin C5-Fidue A83 with memory wire mod. Looks, sounds, and fits great!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Walkman F806-Fiio L16 interconnect- Cayin C5-Fidue A83 with memory wire mod. Looks, sounds, and fits great!




I have an F806, it's a great little player, mostly stays on Rhapsodio RDB Mini duties. Lacks a little power but holds a solid position here. Is that a silicon case on yours? Where to buy?


----------



## ianeith




----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> I have an F806, it's a great little player, mostly stays on Rhapsodio RDB Mini duties. Lacks a little power but holds a solid position here. Is that a silicon case on yours? Where to buy?


I got it on eBay from Japan. It was almost two years ago so unfortunately I don't have the transaction info saved. 

That case works awesome when piggy backing an amp. It prevents scratches and holds everything in place when wrapped with bands.


----------



## IceClass

lookingforiems said:


> Nice another v2 owner! How do you find yours?


 
  
 It's my second one so I guess I like it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ianeith said:


>




Bring this over to the new page for you. =) 




hisoundfi said:


> I got it on eBay from Japan. It was almost two years ago so unfortunately I don't have the transaction info saved.
> 
> That case works awesome when piggy backing an amp. It prevents scratches and holds everything in place when wrapped with bands.




Yep, figured it might have been while ago. Mine stays naked, I've never amped it either. Funny actually, I was looking for my Sony LOD to try only hours ago after about one year.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> Bring this over to the new page for you. =)
> Yep, figured it might have been while ago. Mine stays naked, I've never amped it either. Funny actually, I was looking for my Sony LOD to try only hours ago after about one year.


The C5 colors the sound and kind of smooths everything out, and the volume pot is a big plus. Another bonus is the portable charging ability. After pairing them up and playing with it for a few days, the F806 and C5 haven't left each other's sides.


----------



## whoever

Shozy Alien + Vorzuge Duo + Custom art Audio Harmony 8


----------



## h1f1add1cted

iBasso DX50 with latest Rockbox + 256 GB SD card > iBasso coax cable > iFi micro iDSD = awesome


----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


> iBasso DX50 with latest Rockbox + 256 GB SD card > iBasso coax cable > iFi micro iDSD = awesome




Is there any difference in SQ between coax and usb digital input?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

No, because I use that with USB OTG and my Samsung S4 with USB Audio Player Pro and there is no difference between coax and USB input in my case (using only 16bit FLAC files).
  
 Only difference I have is the audio output:
  
 Rockbox = 16/48 with coax
  
 Mango (iBasso FW) = 24/192 with coax
  
 UAPP = up to 384 Khz / DSD256 with USB


----------



## raybone0566

Astell & Kern Ak100, Ray Samuels P51 Mustang, Kef M-200, Palics Mini


----------



## Montyburns

raybone0566 said:


> Astell & Kern Ak100, Ray Samuels P51 Mustang, Kef M-200, Palics Mini


 

 Tell us about those KEF Earphones...


----------



## raybone0566

montyburns said:


> Tell us about those KEF Earphones...


You have to play with them to get a good fit. The nozzles are enormous so tip rolling is limited. Sound is very good, dual driver with great low end. Highs tend to sound artificial. Imaging is very nice with the p51, good detail as well.


----------



## Montyburns

raybone0566 said:


> You have to play with them to get a good fit. The nozzles are enormous so tip rolling is limited. Sound is very good, dual driver with great low end. Highs tend to sound artificial. Imaging is very nice with the p51, good detail as well.


 

 Thanks. Big nozzles for me equals fatter wallet...


----------



## raybone0566

montyburns said:


> Thanks. Big nozzles for me equals fatter wallet...


You can get the large silicone sennheiser tips on but it takes some time. I probably would not have bought these if I would have known.


----------



## rrg123

Back to basics.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Well, after various other incarnations my portable rig has ended up going back to this (Note 4 replacing the Note 3 seen here):
  

  
 Currently contemplating getting the Final Audio Pandora Hope VI, which impressed on a brief audition recently. Another upgrade of course will be getting the 200gb microSD when it releases, will save me from having to do case mods to use my 256gb SD card with the phone (as I used to do with the Note 3 at times).


----------



## ianeith




----------



## Mimouille

Nice pic


----------



## ianeith

mimouille said:


> Nice pic


 
 Thank you, I appreciate that!


----------



## Mimouille

ianeith said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that!


I like the colors.


----------



## feverfive

I treated myself to a new mini-to-mini cable (Ref8 from ALO), which is totally unlike me since I am not a big believer in cables, especially these short portable interconnects.  I do like it, however.


----------



## nastynice

^^that cable definitely looks awesome tho!
  
 My setup
  

  
  
 Ipod 4g + Westone 3 + comply isolation tips.  Used mostly for workouts


----------



## nastynice

mimouille said:


> I like the colors.


 
 x2.  thats a pretty sexy setup


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


>




My first minimalist portable audio rig.

Apple iPod Nano 3rd Generation 
Fiio L3
Topping NX1 Portable Headphone Amplifire


----------



## Fabaaroan

Just for test
  

 All my actuel daps (plenue 1, AK 100 II, Sony NWZ A15 )


----------



## acain

Going wireless today Astell & Kern AK100II with Momentum Wireless.


----------



## Amojo

acain said:


> Going wireless today Astell & Kern AK100II with Momentum Wireless.


 
  
  
 How do you find AK100II so close to getting one?


----------



## acain

amojo said:


> How do you find AK100II so close to getting one?


 

 I like it a lot form factor and the UI are great, the sound quality is great and very detailed I was using the Fiio X1. In my opinion it is not $800 better then the Fiio X1 just based on sound. It is more detailed then the X1 but I was expected to be blown away but I was far from it. I listened to the AK240 and the AK 120II they all sound great just not for the price the AK240 sounded a lot different then the other 2. The Ak100II sounds more neutral then any of them to my ears, when buying AK products laws of diminishing returns is a huge factor.
  
 I am for sure going to keep it I love they way it looks and it's build quality and user experience is way above the X1.


----------



## tfwnogf

Not the fanciest nor the most expensive, but it does the job pretty well

 Galaxy Mini -> HD202


----------



## KT66

Still the King around here.
 901 with Lehmann Traveller.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan




----------



## lookingforIEMs

kt66 said:


> Still the King around here.
> 901 with Lehmann Traveller.






How... why.... I can't even.... why would you need to amp the great hm901?


----------



## Mimouille

mathi8vadhanan said:


>


nice pic, what rig is that?


----------



## KT66

lookingforiems said:


> How... why.... I can't even.... why would you need to amp the great hm901?


 the mini box is great, but the Traveller is better and my 901 suffers from an imbalance problem from the Headphone output, its a problem with the normal/balanced switch. 

I have to switch this off and on 39 times to get a central image.

The line out doesn't have this problem.
The combo is totally impractical but does sound magical.


----------



## Duncan

Haven't been in this thread for a long time, and my photography (and backdrop) skills suck, but - here we are:


----------



## catoval55

Hey Duncan, can you give me a reading on your portable rig pairing of the fiio x5 & chord Hugo. I have a chord Hugo in shipment right now and aiming at getting the fiio x5 for pairing, really wanted the astell & kern ak120.have you compared the fiio x5 with chord Hugo against any other dap and if so which one? What are your cans being used with this pairing. Have you tried coaxial input versus toslink input and which is more preferred? Thanks in advance for any info or experience.


----------



## Duncan

Hi catoval55...

I have only used Hugo with coax output of the Fiio, so a very one sided biased view, however - what I can say is that I have absolutely no concerns, and - unless the digital brigade tell me otherwise, then so far as I am concerned the 1's and 0's coming from the fiio digital out will be exactly the same as those coming from the AK120, AK240, Sony Z2 etc etc 

Compared to other DAPs, nothing too recent I'm afraid, Sony X and Z series players, alongside an old rockboxed Toshiba gigabeat...

Compared to my Samsung Galaxy Tab S, what I can say there is that the sound of he Hugo is much more analogous, organic, the Tab S sounds very 'digital' by comparison.


----------



## turo91

My rig for the trip in Miami
  

  
  
Aurender #Flow
Hidizs Audio #Ap100
Apollo Audio Lab #Viper6
AudioFly #AF78


----------



## knights




----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mimouille said:


> nice pic, what rig is that?



Thanks. This is AK120 II and SE846 with custom sleeves.


----------



## Mimouille

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thanks. This is AK120 II and SE846 with custom sleeves.


you're all set then


----------



## fiascogarcia

catoval55 said:


> Hey Duncan, can you give me a reading on your portable rig pairing of the fiio x5 & chord Hugo. I have a chord Hugo in shipment right now and aiming at getting the fiio x5 for pairing, really wanted the astell & kern ak120.have you compared the fiio x5 with chord Hugo against any other dap and if so which one? What are your cans being used with this pairing. Have you tried coaxial input versus toslink input and which is more preferred? Thanks in advance for any info or experience.


 
  
  


duncan said:


> Hi @catoval55...
> 
> I have only used Hugo with coax output of the Fiio, so a very one sided biased view, however - what I can say is that I have absolutely no concerns, and - unless the digital brigade tell me otherwise, then so far as I am concerned the 1's and 0's coming from the fiio digital out will be exactly the same as those coming from the AK120, AK240, Sony Z2 etc etc
> 
> ...


 

 I've been thinking about the Hugo also, and assume that with the Hugo functioning as the DAC, any DAP connected to it is merely a music transport.


----------



## axax




----------



## Bluess

X3K, Dx50 and Dunu Titan :3


----------



## acain

Supper portable and light weight!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mimouille said:


> you're all set then


 yes, sir!


----------



## ShreyasMax

mathi8vadhanan said:


>




Great pic.


----------



## mackie8

acain said:


> Going wireless today Astell & Kern AK100II with Momentum Wireless.


 
  
  
 how is the bluetooth quality?


----------



## Scorpion667

gym setup


----------



## blur510

​my rig


----------



## acain

mackie8 said:


> how is the bluetooth quality?


 

 it sounds good but volume doesn't get too loud, it's shocking the Beats Studio wireless sound better paired with the AK via Bluetooth.


----------



## Fungus

kt66 said:


> Still the King around here.
> 901 with Lehmann Traveller.


 
 The Lehmann Traveller in the first pic looks exactly like an Centrance Dacport


----------



## kamoteFX




----------



## lookingforIEMs

Dug out my old iPhone 4 today. Replaced my X5 in my rig with it to see how it sounds. Surprisingly, iPhone 4 with 320kbps mp3 is comparable to X5 With redbook flac..... THAT or the ex1000 makes it sound good.


----------



## Fungus

lookingforiems said:


> Dug out my old iPhone 4 today. Replaced my X5 in my rig with it to see how it sounds. Surprisingly, iPhone 4 with 320kbps mp3 is comparable to X5 With redbook flac..... THAT or the ex1000 makes it sound good.


 
 No surprises here especially one from Fiio. They can't even make two pin connectors symmetrical and the right size.


----------



## Joe-Siow

lookingforiems said:


> Dug out my old iPhone 4 today. Replaced my X5 in my rig with it to see how it sounds. Surprisingly, iPhone 4 with 320kbps mp3 is comparable to X5 With redbook flac..... THAT or the ex1000 makes it sound good.


 
  
 For best sound quality, u shld be using iphone 4's 30 pin line out. It should sound even better than the headphone out.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Enjoying the FAD Fi-ba-ss on a lazy after with DX100, accompanied with a nice aromatic cup of coffee.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

joe-siow said:


> For best sound quality, u shld be using iphone 4's 30 pin line out. It should sound even better than the headphone out.




IK... but this is my first time pairing the 2 and it's just for fun  didn't expect it to sound THAT good....




joe-siow said:


> Enjoying the FAD Fi-ba-ss on a lazy after with DX100, accompanied with a nice aromatic cup of coffee.





Mr Guangggong how does the fi bass fare when compared to the AK version? Didn't like the AK version when I demoed it


----------



## lookingforIEMs

fungus said:


> No surprises here especially one from Fiio. They can't even make two pin connectors symmetrical and the right size.





Lol erm... Idk how to reply... but I can say the X5 sounds decent... The build quality leaves more to be desired however.


----------



## Joe-Siow

lookingforiems said:


> Mr Guangggong how does the fi bass fare when compared to the AK version? Didn't like the AK version when I demoed it


 
  
 Have not heard the AKR02, so shall not comment.
  
 But the Fi-ba-ssis just excellent sounding. 
 For a single moving BA, it sounds very transparent with excellent details yet it's has that bit of rawness which translated to gobs of emotions.
 Only gripe I had was that it could probably do with a bit more air.


----------



## deltronzero

DX90 running Lurker 2.1.5 + Cayin C5 + SE846 with silver cable.  Sex.


----------



## essentiale

Sony NW-ZX2 and JH Audio UniRox 







Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## acain

essentiale said:


> Sony NW-ZX2 and JH Audio UniRox
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice set up how do you like the Roxannes


----------



## Rutti

Hi fellow audiophiles! 
  
 I am currently using my Shure SE535s and I've just bought an JDS LABS C5D. I've also just bought an Samsung Galaxy Note Edge but the thing is that I've been only using iPhones. 
  
 My question is: How do I get the music to play on my headphones and not my speakers when I've connected everything? Is there an setting on this matter?


----------



## acain

rutti said:


> Hi fellow audiophiles!
> 
> I am currently using my Shure SE535s and I've just bought an JDS LABS C5D. I've also just bought an Samsung Galaxy Note Edge but the thing is that I've been only using iPhones.
> 
> My question is: How do I get the music to play on my headphones and not my speakers when I've connected everything? Is there an setting on this matter?


 

 It should play automatically if your phone recognizes the C5D, I use the Fiio E07K and my phone recognizes it right away.


----------



## Rutti

Thank you, but it only says mediaunit connected and it then continues to play the music through the phones speakers. I am using the poweramp application to play my FLAC files.


----------



## acain

rutti said:


> Thank you, but it only says mediaunit connected and it then continues to play the music through the phones speakers. I am using the poweramp application to play my FLAC files.




Try to do it with the c5d power off before you plug everything in then when everything is plugged turn the power on the c5d. Dont know if that will work but thats what i have to do with my samsung tablet.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## acain

snapple10 said:


>


 
 How does the sony a17 sound with out the amp.


----------



## snapple10

^ I listen at low volume and can say I noticed a big difference adding PHA-2 to the H3 
My guess, full cans might benefit more from the amp but I could be wrong


----------



## Barra

unknownguardian said:


> found my new audio bliss


 
 That is a very cool design. What CIEM is that?


----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice


----------



## JACONE

blur510 said:


> ​my rig


 

 Do you notice increased SQ by going balanced?


----------



## unknownguardian

barra said:


> That is a very cool design. What CIEM is that?




Its all thanks to peter for the design. It's a custom tuned 6 drivers from customart.


----------



## intlsubband

acain said:


> Astell & Kern AK100II with Master & Dynamic MH40, and a homemade adjustable belt holster.



 


Wonderful! would love to read any comments you may have written about this combo.


----------



## acain

intlsubband said:


> acain said:
> 
> 
> > Astell & Kern AK100II with Master & Dynamic MH40, and a homemade adjustable belt holster.
> ...




I love this combo its very smooth and engaging, it can lack retrieving fine details. Its the kind of setup were i can listen and enjoy the music for hours.


----------



## blur510

jacone said:


> Do you notice increased SQ by going balanced?


 

 ​Yes, used the AK120 for a month before getting the A1. The A1 is an improvement over the AK120. Then went balanced and it was an improvement over A1 unbalanced. made my 8.A more dynamic, the bass tighter, more slam and the highs crisper.


----------



## wlz12

Astell & Kern AK120ii > Heir Audio Rendition 1 > Heir Audio 10.A


----------



## Podster

wlz12 said:


> Astell & Kern AK120ii > Heir Audio Rendition 1 > Heir Audio 10.A


 
 Sweet setup


----------



## wlz12

podster said:


> Sweet setup


 
 Thanks mate, my Calyx M should arrive within the hour. Will post more pictures later


----------



## intlsubband

wlz12 said:


> Thanks mate, my Calyx M should arrive within the hour. Will post more pictures later


 
  
 I'm curious, how come you're going from AK120ii to Calyx M? Or is it just an addition to the collection?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## acain

AK100II with a pair of Sony  MDR-BT10 Bluetooth Earbuds that I DIY into customs. Works great for working out I can change the tracks and volume and leave the AK100II in a gym bag so it's not getting banged around. The only wires are connecting the 2 shells and the controller clips to my shirt.


----------



## wlz12

intlsubband said:


> I'm curious, how come you're going from AK120ii to Calyx M? Or is it just an addition to the collection?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 The AK120ii is aa loaner from a friend. I hitched just recently her to the audio world. Though I have to say the AK120ii is not impressing me. Sure it sounds good but, not its price tag good. My Calyx M has just arrived and is charging. Will post pictures and a few impressions. Cheers


----------



## acain

wlz12 said:


> The AK120ii is aa loaner from a friend. I hitched just recently her to the audio world. Though I have to say the AK120ii is not impressing me. Sure it sounds good but, not its price tag good. My Calyx M has just arrived and is charging. Will post pictures and a few impressions. Cheers


 

 I own the AK100II and listened to the AK240 and the AK120II none of them really impressed me just by sound, but the UI and overall build is by far top notch. I have a Nova N1 and the quality and detail of sound is very impressive compared to the AK players and it cost me $80 it does lack power. Everyone always praises how the AK players sound, I just don't hear it. I bought the AK100II because it was the cheapest and overall form factor.
  
 Astell & Kern could take a Ipod Nano insides and put it in some kind of beautiful big case and charge $3000 and people would say how good it sounds. It's like buying a pair of Nikes or Nofrills brand.


----------



## Wyd4

acain said:


> I own the AK100II and listened to the AK240 and the AK120II none of them really impressed me just by sound, but the UI and overall build is by far top notch. I have a Nova N1 and the quality and detail of sound is very impressive compared to the AK players and it cost me $80 it does lack power. Everyone always praises how the AK players sound, I just don't hear it. I bought the AK100II because it was the cheapest and overall form factor.
> 
> Astell & Kern could take a Ipod Nano insides and put it in some kind of beautiful big case and charge $3000 and people would say how good it sounds. It's like buying a pair of Nikes or Nofrills brand.


 
  
 I respectfully disagree.
  
 While I don't think the increase in sound quality necessarily marries up to the increase in $$, the AK100ii sounds fantastic (IMO)
 I had the DX90 and the ak100ii and when the ak100ii arrived I was going to put it back in the box and send it back as the most boring player I had heard coming from the dx90.
 After some time with both however, the Ak100ii had a more subdued but refined sound in comparison to the dx90.
  
 In saying this however, I also had the Shozy Alien which kept the ak100ii honest enough that I felt it was a waste having both and move the ak100ii on in favour of the more portable and very dynamic sounding Alien.
  
 Like everything in this hobby, its all subjective and IMO for the $$ you are hard pressed getting a better package than the ak100ii.
 I think from there however, diminishing returns bites hard and you are getting little for the increase in $$.
  
 The HM901 can be gotten for around the same $$ as the ak100ii and I would argue it sounds better, but you have the UI, size and battery to deal with.  The DX100 sounds better but again, size, weight, UI.

 It really just depends what you want from a player and how much you want to spend 
  

 DX90, Portatube, AK100ii, UM Mentors
  

 AK100ii, Tralucent Ref1
  

 Shozy Alien, Tralucent Ref 1 (Could actually be my favourite combination of the 3)


----------



## cuiter23

Some crazy set-ups on here. I'll add mine. I normally pair this with a E07k when I'm using my SE425s.


----------



## intlsubband

wlz12 said:


> The AK120ii is aa loaner from a friend. I hitched just recently her to the audio world. Though I have to say the AK120ii is not impressing me. Sure it sounds good but, not its price tag good. My Calyx M has just arrived and is charging. Will post pictures and a few impressions. Cheers


 
  
  


acain said:


> I own the AK100II and listened to the AK240 and the AK120II none of them really impressed me just by sound, but the UI and overall build is by far top notch. I have a Nova N1 and the quality and detail of sound is very impressive compared to the AK players and it cost me $80 it does lack power. Everyone always praises how the AK players sound, I just don't hear it. I bought the AK100II because it was the cheapest and overall form factor.
> 
> Astell & Kern could take a Ipod Nano insides and put it in some kind of beautiful big case and charge $3000 and people would say how good it sounds. It's like buying a pair of Nikes or Nofrills brand.


 
  
  


wyd4 said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> While I don't think the increase in sound quality necessarily marries up to the increase in $$, the AK100ii sounds fantastic (IMO)
> I had the DX90 and the ak100ii and when the ak100ii arrived I was going to put it back in the box and send it back as the most boring player I had heard coming from the dx90.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you all for the comments! I've been using the DX90 for a while and I do really enjoy it. It has all the features I wanted in a DAP, and I liked the sound (though it doesn't match my desktop gear). However I just got a bit tired of the UI. The Alien wasn't even an option for me without MP3 playback and no screen (personal preference).
  
 I wanted a player with a much improved UI, though I really didn't want to spend 4 figures on a DAP. I decided a couple of days ago to go for the AK100ii, when I had a chance to get buy it 2nd hand for a very good price (a bit over 500$ US). I'm really looking forward to getting it tomorrow.
  
 I already know that it is missing some of the features I have on the DX90 (Line Out, user replaceable battery, also not as powerful), so I really don't think it'll be a clear-cut  choice of one over the other. But I intend to give the AK100ii a good run, compare it to the DX90, and then decide which one should stay and which one should go. (although, as I know myself, there's a good chance that both will stay... I mean, even if the AK100ii far exceeds the DX90, it would be hard to let the DX90 go - that thing is the Swiss army knife of DAPs!)


----------



## zniper2984

hugo+qls Q360+1+2


----------



## wlz12

Calyx M > Heir Audio 10.A


----------



## snapple10

TGIF 
AK 120 Titan > Alo International > HD650 
Home walk around rig


----------



## fourrobert13

My FiiO X1. Use it every day at work with some Phillips IEM's. Still looking for a good set of IEM's for it to take advantage of the SQ of the X1.


----------



## Berkovajazz




----------



## BaTou069

wyd4 said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> While I don't think the increase in sound quality necessarily marries up to the increase in $$, the AK100ii sounds fantastic (IMO)
> I had the DX90 and the ak100ii and when the ak100ii arrived I was going to put it back in the box and send it back as the most boring player I had heard coming from the dx90.
> ...


 
  
 Interesting... I use the DX90 and Shozy Alien with my Shure SE846 and Nad HP50, love all combinations and don't really have a favorite...
 Did u try to combine DX90 or the Alien with the PortaTube?


----------



## Wyd4

I didn't try the portatube and alien, however I used the dx90 and portatube with my um mentors and my mr speakers mad dogs. 

The dx90 and portatube combo is amazing. 
I would rank it above the ak100ii easily however at the coat of size. The portatube is definitely not pocketable hahaha. 

The portatube however to date is my favourite portable amp I have tried. 
That being said I haven't ventured too far into the portable amp world, having only tried fiios e12,12a and 12diy, centrance hifi m8, jds c5d and a few others. But nothing from alo or rsa.


----------



## Richsvt

I have the AK100ii and use it with the Pico Power and it sounds amazing. Never hear either the DX90 nor the portatube but would be willing to try it.


----------



## raybone0566

Astell & Kern Ak100, Pico Portable, JVC HA FX-750, Fiio L-16


----------



## howdy

raybone0566 said:


> Astell & Kern Ak100, Pico Portable, JVC HA FX-750, Fiio L-16



The FX850 are my favorite IEM to date! Very organic sounding. Great rig.


----------



## raybone0566

howdy said:


> The FX850 are my favorite IEM to date! Very organic sounding. Great rig.


Thanks "howdy", I have a pair of 850's enroute now. These are really fantastic iems.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

berkovajazz said:


>




Nice! Very old school!


----------



## hakushondaimao

HD598 and Fiio X3 2nd Generation review unit. Sounds amazing, even un-amped.


----------



## aznpos531

hakushondaimao said:


> HD598 and Fiio X3 2nd Generation review unit. Sounds amazing, even un-amped.




Is that blue dot on the bottom of the unit an LED?


----------



## cuiter23

aznpos531 said:


> Is that blue dot on the bottom of the unit an LED?


 
  
 The LED (blue) means that music is playing. It will change different colour when charging etc..


----------



## hakushondaimao

aznpos531 said:


> Is that blue dot on the bottom of the unit an LED?


 

 Yup.


----------



## acain

intlsubband said:


> Thank you all for the comments! I've been using the DX90 for a while and I do really enjoy it. It has all the features I wanted in a DAP, and I liked the sound (though it doesn't match my desktop gear). However I just got a bit tired of the UI. The Alien wasn't even an option for me without MP3 playback and no screen (personal preference).
> 
> I wanted a player with a much improved UI, though I really didn't want to spend 4 figures on a DAP. I decided a couple of days ago to go for the AK100ii, when I had a chance to get buy it 2nd hand for a very good price (a bit over 500$ US). I'm really looking forward to getting it tomorrow.
> 
> I already know that it is missing some of the features I have on the DX90 (Line Out, user replaceable battery, also not as powerful), so I really don't think it'll be a clear-cut  choice of one over the other. But I intend to give the AK100ii a good run, compare it to the DX90, and then decide which one should stay and which one should go. (although, as I know myself, there's a good chance that both will stay... I mean, even if the AK100ii far exceeds the DX90, it would be hard to let the DX90 go - that thing is the Swiss army knife of DAPs!)


 

 The AK100II has a line out in settings.


----------



## acain

My new updated holster I made for my portable rig AK100II


----------



## Tokyolifer

Keeping it simple today - Roxanne customs with the Sony A17.


----------



## acain

tokyolifer said:


> Keeping it simple today - Roxanne customs with the Sony A17.


 

 How does it sound with the sony, I guess you never get left and right mixed up.


----------



## Tokyolifer

The Roxanne pairs quite well with the Sony.  I prefer the K10's over the Roxanne with most of my other sources, but I think the warmer (bass-centric) sound of the Roxanne actually works quite well with the power-challenged A17, especially on newer hip-hop and rock tracks that require some thump.  Used to amp this thing with an ALO National+, but with IEMs, it was a bit of an overkill...


----------



## acain

tokyolifer said:


> The Roxanne pairs quite well with the Sony.  I prefer the K10's over the Roxanne with most of my other sources, but I think the warmer (haas-centric) sound of the Roxanne actually works quite well with the power-challenged A17, especially on newer hip-hop and rock tracks that require some thump.  Used to amp this thing with an ALO National+, but with IEMs, it was a bit of an overkill...


 

 were do you have the bass set on the roxannes


----------



## Tokyolifer

Default setting.


----------



## romanov89

Before go to sleep tonite..still deciding heir audio or vmoda?


----------



## wlz12

romanov89 said:


> Before go to sleep tonite..still deciding heir audio or vmoda?


 
  
 Heir Audio all the way mate. Especially for sleeping. You can turn and twist your head as you please

 Cheers


----------



## NZheadcase




----------



## x RELIC x

nzheadcase said:


>




Great pic!


----------



## NZheadcase

Thanks man.


----------



## robm321

^ yep got a pair of those myself. They look & sound great. Nice pic x2


----------



## acain

I see you have the HA-1 Amp I love the design of it, do you know how they sound compared to the PM-1?


----------



## Nek8888

VSD3S, FiiO E11k, iPod Classic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howdy

nzheadcase said:


>



Nice pic!
I see you have the HA2 with your iPhone, I can't wait to get my HA2 with my iPhone! Should be a great combo!


----------



## x RELIC x

acain said:


> I see you have the HA-1 Amp I love the design of it, do you know how they sound compared to the PM-1?




Who are you asking? And it's difficult to compare an amp to headphones......... :wink_face:


----------



## tracyca

some new toys!


----------



## tracyca

the choice we must make?


----------



## acain

x relic x said:


> Who are you asking? And it's difficult to compare an amp to headphones.........


 

 I guess anyone who has heard both of them.


----------



## acain

tracyca said:


> some new toys!


 
  


tracyca said:


> some new toys!


 
 The Pico Slim is that the case that came with it?


----------



## x RELIC x

acain said:


> I guess anyone who has heard both of them.




There are plenty of impressions of the PM-1/HA-1 pairing in the HA-1 thread, you should check it out. 

I don't own the PM-1 but I hear it's a very synergistic pair. Not unexpected as they were developed at the same time and more than likely tuned for each other.


----------



## tracyca

Yes, And it is a fabulous little amp! I have two a black and a grey one.


----------



## tracyca




----------



## Mooses9

nice collection


----------



## Music junky




----------



## deltronzero

DX50 + E12 + SE846
 DX90 + C5 + IE800


----------



## Music junky

[/IMG]


----------



## tracyca

Nice pic's


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## acain

deltronzero said:


> DX50 + E12 + SE846
> DX90 + C5 + IE800


 

 Do you ear a big difference between the DX50 and DX90?


----------



## deltronzero

Hell yeah you can, especially with the latest update from iBasso/Lurker.  DX50 as lwith any other WM8740 DAP's sounds pretty warm, and does pair fine with the SE's.  DX90 just sounds so much more detailed and cleaner but a little sterile, with bigger soundstage.


----------



## White Lotus

Note 4 + UM Merlin = great for watching movies.


----------



## tin427

deltronzero said:


> Hell yeah you can, especially with the latest update from iBasso/Lurker.  DX50 as lwith any other WM8740 DAP's sounds pretty warm, and does pair fine with the SE's.  DX90 just sounds so much more detailed and cleaner but a little sterile, with bigger soundstage.


 
 Which amp do you like more?
 The E12 or C5?


----------



## JuanseAmador

Guys by any chance do you know how could I find a post by someone who had a backpack with great rigs a long time ago. I think the page number was something with 39, like 39, 139, 38 or something. I really can't remember and have been looking with the advanced search.

It has a grey bag I think, and had tablets, on ears, iems, earbuds, and photography gear too, I believe.

Help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## acain

juanseamador said:


> Guys by any chance do you know how could I find a post by someone who had a backpack with great rigs a long time ago. I think the page number was something with 39, like 39, 139, 38 or something. I really can't remember and have been looking with the advanced search.
> 
> It has a grey bag I think, and had tablets, on ears, iems, earbuds, and photography gear too, I believe.
> 
> Help is appreciated, thanks.


 

 If there was a photo with the post just look at all the picture thumbnails.


----------



## acain

Here is my rig for the day, it's my go to rig for daily listing. Out of all my iem's the CKR10's are my favorite, even my favorite out of all iem's that I have demoed.


----------



## Arty McGhee

work rig
 tonite


----------



## romanov89

I'm really jealous of grados mod ... really wanna try one day...


----------



## tabiggs

Anyone have any pictures of stacking the Hugo Chord with a Galaxy phone, - I realize the Chord has a case you can purchase, just wonder if using them together still gives you the functionality and is not too cumbersome using them together, I tried searching and did not find too many results.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## JuanseAmador

acain said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > Guys by any chance do you know how could I find a post by someone who had a backpack with great rigs a long time ago. I think the page number was something with 39, like 39, 139, 38 or something. I really can't remember and have been looking with the advanced search.
> ...




I was doing that. And then I thought it could have been thread XV. 

And so I checked and it was indeed page number 39, I mixed up the threads. Anyways, you should check it out it is a very pleasing setup. 

Thanks mate


----------



## JuanseAmador

B&W













Rig: _iPod Classic 7th Gen (160GB, 60% ALAC/40% 320kbps MP3's)—Fiio L3 LOD—Fiio E6—HD25-1 ii_


My poor Classic has taken a beating, and now they discontinued it I can't replace it. Planning on upgrading the E6 to a Magni, or the more likely, a PA2V2 since I need portability. What do you think?


----------



## cuiter23

juanseamador said:


> B&W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you need portability just get a FiiO player. Can be had around the same price as a decent dac/amp combo and you get more power and flexibility without having to carry around a stack. If it has to be iOS device then just get a E07k and E17k. The magni is definitely not portable nor is the PA2V2.


----------



## JuanseAmador

cuiter23 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuiter23

juanseamador said:


> I've seen the Fiio players, but I need the 160gbs. And it would be less painful to use an iPod. I was also thinking about getting a modded 5th gen with the Wolfson dac. I know the Magni needs to be plugged in, so it would be a desktop amp, but why do you refer to the PA2V2 as not portable?


 
  
 Maybe I'm just used to smaller set ups but to me the PA2V2 hardly looks pocketable. I even find my iPhone 4S with the E07k (very well stacked and relatively small) too big and cumbersome to carry around. Thats why I bought a Sony player instead.
  
 And the FiiO X5 can be expanded to 256GB and have ample power to drive your HD25s.


----------



## JuanseAmador

cuiter23 said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the Fiio players, but I need the 160gbs. And it would be less painful to use an iPod. I was also thinking about getting a modded 5th gen with the Wolfson dac. I know the Magni needs to be plugged in, so it would be a desktop amp, but why do you refer to the PA2V2 as not portable?
> ...




Yeah I'm aware of the double sd slots on the X5 but I don't know about the software and it's $350 so it's a coin toss for me since I can't test it at all down here in Ecuador. 

And the PA2V2 would be fine for me since I always carry mi iPod in my hand or I use it while sitting down so I don't mind the bulk.


----------



## oshipao

Nice! How is that AK120 (?) treating you is it worth it's price in your opinion?


----------



## oshipao

acain said:


> How does it sound with the sony, I guess you never get left and right mixed up.


----------



## Joe-Siow

A whole setup, literally.
  

  
 Not usually a portable amp kinda guy, but I simply couldn't pass up on this one.


----------



## doc elvis

this is all my portable stuff -
 tascam dr-05
 sony hdr-mv1
 sansa fuze v2 (rockboxed)
 fiio x1
 fiio e5
 akg k518LE
 akg k240 sextett cardan
 akg k240 monitor
 shure se215
 ultimate ears sf3
 zigis cMoy
  
  
 it´s all interchangeable, the best combination for my ears is definetely the
 akg k240 sextett cardan + the cMoy + the fiio x1


----------



## spurxiii

I've finally got a DAC and completed my portable setup. The DAC makes everything sound fuller, with a bit more detail. It also tames those piercing highs of the TH600 a bit. So happy.


----------



## Deftone

tokyolifer said:


> Keeping it simple today - Roxanne customs with the Sony A17.


 
  
 Great pic


----------



## acain

spurxiii said:


> I've finally got a DAC and completed my portable setup. The DAC makes everything sound fuller, with a bit more detail. It also tames those piercing highs of the TH600 a bit. So happy.


 

 That must be a hard portable set up to fit in your pocket, just kidding. Myself portable setup means it has to fit in my pocket.


----------



## spurxiii

acain said:


> That must be a hard portable set up to fit in your pocket, just kidding. Myself portable setup means it has to fit in my pocket.




Yeah I need them big baggy pants to fit lol. Seriously I only carry this setup when I have my bag with me travelling to and from work


----------



## intlsubband

You might remember my post from a few weeks ago... well, last week I upgraded my DAP from the DX90 to the AK100ii!
  
 Here's my new portable pair, the AK100ii with the trusty PSB M4U2...


----------



## joelk2

wheres all the sansa clip love gone?
  
 looking to get myself a nice budget little player and i remember everyone use to rave about the sansa with rockbox. is this no longer the case? is there a new budget player i should be looking at instead?


----------



## Amojo

joelk2 said:


> wheres all the sansa clip love gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Cant go wrong with Fiio x1, great little player...


----------



## joelk2

amojo said:


> joelk2 said:
> 
> 
> > wheres all the sansa clip love gone?
> ...


 
 was just looking at that one but it looks like i pay an extra ~$50 for the privilege of living in the uk


----------



## Wokei

joelk2 said:


> was just looking at that one but it looks like i pay an extra ~$50 for the privilege of living in the uk




Maybe look at XDuoo X2 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/748909/xduoo-x2-small-lossless-player-with-microsd-and-oled/585#post_11446378


----------



## loremipsum

Did a short bit of DAP comparo with my friend today. I liked the X5 (though it didn't like my microSD card), but I'm still partial to my DX90. I think the jury is still out for him.
  
 Mine: iBasso DX90 -> plusSound X Series -> InEar SD-2
 His: FiiO X5 -> Brainwavz R3


----------



## intlsubband

loremipsum said:


> Did a short bit of DAP comparo with my friend today. I liked the X5 (though it didn't like my microSD card), but I'm still partial to my DX90. I think the jury is still out for him.
> 
> Mine: iBasso DX90 -> plusSound X Series -> InEar SD-2
> His: FiiO X5 -> Brainwavz R3


 
  
 I think the DX90 is wonderful. This weekend I hope to sit down and write a long comparison between it and the AK100ii. I can already say that the difference in quality would be far smaller than the price difference would suggest.


----------



## robm321

intlsubband said:


> I think the DX90 is wonderful. This weekend I hope to sit down and write a long comparison between it and the AK100ii. I can already say that the difference in quality would be far smaller than the price difference would suggest.


 
  
 Agreed.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

peterek said:


> This is only for around the house. I don't take the T90 out anywhere. I rarely listen to any audio through headphones outside the house anymore
> 
> I need to make an LOD for the G3, BAD. Notice the T90 is running balanced but the source isn't. Haha





Do you get any interference noise ( I think that's what it is called ) when you use the G3 with your amp?


----------



## acain

The T90 is beautiful.


----------



## PETEREK

lookingforiems said:


> Do you get any interference noise ( I think that's what it is called ) when you use the G3 with your amp?


 
 Not that I have ever noticed.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

DX50 with Rockbox + coax cable + iFi micro iDSD + HD800 love it for classical music


----------



## KT66

doc elvis said:


> this is all my portable stuff -
> tascam dr-05
> sony hdr-mv1
> sansa fuze v2 (rockboxed)
> ...


I have some 270 playbacks, never get used though.
How do they compare to the 240?


----------



## doc elvis

kt66 said:


> I have some 270 playbacks, never get used though.
> How do they compare to the 240?


 

 270 playbacks? you mean 240 monitor?!
  
 difference between 240m and sc is:
 sc sounds brighter, fuller, more air, more deepness, more room a bit more detail.
 you can imagine where the musicians are.
  
 m sounds very technical/analyzing to my ears, very good for monitoring and listening to details if you need it.
 a very good headphone too, but
 i prefer the akg k240 sextett cardan.
  
 neil young´s greendale (for example) on these cans is incredibly physical!


----------



## KT66

No. I do mean k270 playback , 75 ohm, look the same as your 240

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/akg_k720_playback.html


----------



## doc elvis

sorry, but this one (the link you posted) does not look like my k240M in anyway...  except of erm... the L/R buttons... maybe... a bit...


----------



## KT66

I think the doc needs a visit to the optician!, how can you say they don't look the same in anyway.??? They are very closely related.


----------



## headhog




----------



## NZtechfreak

peterek said:


> This is only for around the house. I don't take the T90 out anywhere. I rarely listen to any audio through headphones outside the house anymore
> 
> I need to make an LOD for the G3, BAD. Notice the T90 is running balanced but the source isn't. Haha




The LG G3? Why a LOD, when a USB OTG cable would let you use the DAC in the International+ as well as the amp? It'll run balanced that way.

EDIT: Oh, it's a regular International. Probably still work via UAPP though.


----------



## Physther

After a "stupid" amount of buying and selling, I'm VERY content with my iPhone 6+ (onkyo App) to CCK to Herus+ to my HD800 (modded stock cable for more options) or UERM

Just let my leckerton UHA6 MKII with 4627-b (I think it is) go but the Herus+/leckerton combo was a great pairing IMO with hd800/UERM.....


----------



## DR650SE

Tonight's rig is a Samsung Galaxy S Captivate with a Fiio E17 and Westone W40 IEMs. I'm actually very impressed with this combination. Has a very large full sound. 











-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## acain

I use the E07K with my samsung alpha and love it. Its the best UI ever with a cell phone


----------



## DR650SE

Yea definitely. I use PowerAmp to play the music, and Doubletwist to sync my iTunes playlists.


----------



## doc elvis

kt66 said:


> I think the doc needs a visit to the optician!, how can you say they don't look the same in anyway.??? They are very closely related.


 




  
 indeed i do need glasses     
  
_*but hey! look! what´s that?! he found a picture! here! at head-fi!!!*_
_*what the heck has happened to all the addicted? will the sun ever blow up? will a headphone save the world whilst the UN change their translators headphones?!*_
_*some incredible looking aliens are doing really annoying things to people who want beats under the x-mas tree!!!!*_
_*let´s have a look for what the (nearly) blinded man found: *_
 +


----------



## Richsvt

Just tuning out in the glorious sunshine of early spring in Boston. About time we got a break. Got music, got beer, got blue sky. Can't ask for more right now...


----------



## MisterCats

Please don't hurt me; This is only until my replacement Fiio X3 arrives. Got these ATH-M40Xs just yesterday, and I love them to pieces.


----------



## nastynice

dr650se said:


> Tonight's rig is a Samsung Galaxy S Captivate with a Fiio E17 and Westone W40 IEMs. I'm actually very impressed with this combination. Has a very large full sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! Love the blue red for L and R!


----------



## acain

richsvt said:


> Just tuning out in the glorious sunshine of early spring in Boston. About time we got a break. Got music, got beer, got blue sky. Can't ask for more right now...


 

 Now you just need baseball season to start.


----------



## tracyca

Got my new toy last night!


----------



## oldmate

richsvt said:


> Just tuning out in the glorious sunshine of early spring in Boston. About time we got a break. Got music, got beer, got blue sky. Can't ask for more right now...


 
  
 Are you sure??
  

  
 Sweet rig. I partake in a few beers myself when listening to my dap.


----------



## Richsvt

tracyca said:


> Got my new toy last night!




Excellent, been eyeing that one. Let us know how it sounds. Love that form. Love the look...


----------



## DR650SE

That's the ALO Rx right? Sexy looking amp!


----------



## DR650SE

nastynice said:


> Awesome! Love the blue red for L and R!




Thanks! I'm hoping to reshell the W40 IEMs to customs sometime too. But I like the red/blue. Something unique.


----------



## tracyca

Yes it's the IEM Rx and so fare its sounds great. Need some more time with it but it sounds clear no hiss.


----------



## intlsubband

richsvt said:


> Just tuning out in the glorious sunshine of early spring in Boston. About time we got a break. Got music, got beer, got blue sky. Can't ask for more right now...


 
  
 What amp and headphones are you using there?


----------



## Replicant187

intlsubband said:


> What amp and headphones are you using there?




amp is Pico Power i think.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Serial number 030/300 reporting.
  

  
 I'm not even into stack-fi anymore, yet I simply couldn't resist its sweet signature. Simply a beautiful sounding amp.


----------



## wlz12

Some shots i took last friday


----------



## NZheadcase

Those are stunning. The photos and the CIEMS.


----------



## wlz12

nzheadcase said:


> Those are stunning. The photos and the CIEMS.


 
 Thanks mate. Head to my album for other pictures. Wouldn't want to litter this page with too many of my pics


----------



## Richsvt

intlsubband said:


> What amp and headphones are you using there?


 

 The amp is a Pico Power, DAP is AK100ii, headphones- HE-400i, cable- Norne Solv X, beer- Victory Dirt Wolf


----------



## sp3llv3xit

IE800 balanced, terminated with TRRS plug.  ALO SXC cable used.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portability is relative.


----------



## Mooses9

Clean!


----------



## Mimouille

Great pics.


----------



## clee290

My portable rig for today 
  


 Sennheiser IE 80 + iPod Touch 4G


----------



## tracyca

Nice! Very Nice!


----------



## ZMan2k2

After much testing, Fiio X3, various IEM's, bunch of different phones, etc., this is the final portable rig I am using.
  
 Samsung Qualcomm S5, PowerAmp, and RHA T10i's with bass filter.  Satisfies my portable needs quite well.


----------



## acain

AK100II with EarTech Music Duals with Linum Bax, very portable.


----------



## boneofimba

have this less than a week, simply beautiful
  
 DX90 > Noble K10

  

  
  
 pardon for the crappy pic quality


----------



## EarArtworks

Its portable


----------



## acain

earartworks said:


> Its portable


 

 That must hurt in your back pocket sideways.


----------



## ZGant

acain said:


> AK100II with EarTech Music Duals with Linum Bax, very portable.


 
 Stupid question incoming: If you put the plugs so that the dots would face backward rather than forward, would it affect or harm your earphones? Also, that's a beautiful rig, enjoy.


----------



## acain

Thank you the dots are supposed to go down but it makes no differance.


----------



## fiascogarcia

acain said:


> Thank you the dots are supposed to go down but it makes no differance.


 

 No positive/negative terminal effect?


----------



## acain

Some might say there is but i have never heard any.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## snapple10




----------



## wlz12

snapple10 said:


>


 
 How is the pairing? Was torn between the ZX2 and the Calyx M but, since i also have the 10.a I thought the analog sound of the Calyx M would be more suitable. If i was to just use it with the IEM 1.0 I think I would have gotten ZX2 instead


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## lookingforIEMs

spurxiii said:


>




Vsd5?


----------



## spurxiii

lookingforiems said:


> Vsd5?




Yup


----------



## lookingforIEMs

spurxiii said:


> Yup



Nice. Impressions?


----------



## spurxiii

lookingforiems said:


> Nice. Impressions?




To me the VSD5 sound like a more refined version of VSD3S that's a bit brighter. I'll compare them to my recently lost GR07BE since these have made me decide not to replace them. The bass of the VSD5 sounds less organic than the GR07BE but it sounds more controlled and less boomy and punchier. The VSD5 has more forward mids but they are slightly thinner and less luscious than the GR07BE. I think it's this which makes the soundstage, clarity and imaging better. The treble is great with the setup I'm using but that may be because the DAC is dual wolfsons which although detailed, tones down the harshness up top. I had a quick listen to the VSD5 during lunch on my iPhone (Pandira) and it is harsher in the upper mids and treble. Maybe it's the source so these VSD5 might need a decent source to sound their best. My 2 cents.


----------



## IaHawkeye




----------



## acain

iahawkeye said:


>




Wow that is beautiful that must have cost a lot of potatoes.


----------



## acain

How heavy is the ZX2.


----------



## PETEREK

acain said:


> Wow that is beautiful that must have cost a lot of potatoes.


 
 Many many doll-hairs, I'm sure.


----------



## Cotnijoe

acain said:


> How heavy is the ZX2.




Its got quite a bit pf heft to it. 235g according to sony


----------



## cuiter23

acain said:


> Wow that is beautiful that must have cost a lot of potatoes.




It's gotta be gordon ramseys potatoes he better cook em up in the next shepards pie or just a crinkle cut chips.


----------



## IaHawkeye

acain said:


> Wow that is beautiful that must have cost a lot of potatoes.



It's noticably heavier than my iphobe6+ and similar devices , but it's a solid and well built than heavy if you know what I mean, it just feels so "right" I can still put it in the side or back pocket of my jeans and be comfortable. Sound quality is stellar and I wouldn't trade it for anything! 

Laylas are fantastic as well, but I keep eyeing the K10 website, want to hear them so bad , think I'm going to make the dive on some custom k10's

And yes the setup cost half of Ireland's potatos =P worth every one though


----------



## somanydynamos

iahawkeye said:


>


 
  
 May I know where did you get the flip case from?


----------



## IaHawkeye

somanydynamos said:


> May I know where did you get the flip case from?




Here is the link for where I got Mike , $120 on ebay, had it within a week from Japan. I have no complaints, and it is a fantastic cAse, this is what t should have came with, it's fantastic, looks and feels like a quality product 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111616954996?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Cotnijoe

Doing some listening with the demo unit of the new Fiio X3ii with my beloved Earwerkz Supra 2


----------



## indieman

cotnijoe said:


> Doing some listening with the demo unit of the new Fiio X3ii with my beloved Earwerkz Supra 2 :etysmile:



My envy is over 9000


----------



## Stevensteady

Here's mine!


----------



## Rommel V

My all in one rig.


----------



## indieman

rommel v said:


> My all in one rig.



Lots of goodies!
I'm not familiar with the XX device on the bottom nor the red iems?


----------



## kh600rr

Nice review..


----------



## Deftone

indieman said:


> My envy is over 9000


 
 +1


----------



## MechaVulcan

Z3 Tablet Compact->PHA 1 -> Null Brevity -> Inear SD 2


----------



## Somphon

My current on-the-go rig


----------



## EISENbricher

stevensteady said:


> Here's mine!



This looks beautiful


----------



## cuiter23

somphon said:


> My current on-the-go rig


 
  
 With that rig I better be on-the-go cause I'll be selling my crib!


----------



## Rommel V

indieman said:


> Lots of goodies!
> I'm not familiar with the XX device on the bottom nor the red iems?



Its the JVC FX3X.


----------



## Bonakshed

Sansa clip+ 8gb (rockbox) + SMSL sap5 headphone amp + Koss PortaPros

Sweet


----------



## Stevensteady

eisenbricher said:


> This looks beautiful


 
 Thanks mate!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

somphon said:


> My current on-the-go rig


 
  
 Those K10s are stunning...


----------



## yeahx

Was going to post this in the budget thread but it might not fit the rules they are fighting over. Usually this would just be the bedtime rig but last night I was a little surprised how this album sounded. Too bad it's only a 512MB Shuffle so I couldn't use WAV and fit the whole album but true vbr AAC at least works.


----------



## Bonakshed

yeahx said:


> Usually this would just be the bedtime rig ....




Makes sense as a bedtime rig as "The day is my enemy" ...


----------



## acain

bonakshed said:


> Makes sense as a bedtime rig as "The day is my enemy" ...


 

 What are you a vampire nice rig.


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## acain

How does the dishwasher sound with the Dita


----------



## AnakChan

acain said:


> How does the dishwasher sound with the Dita


 
  
 Crystal clean.


----------



## Mimouille

AK240SS > Audio Effect Crystal Piccolino > SE5 Ultimate in Smokey grey (with tiny sparkles in it)


----------



## Cotnijoe

mimouille said:


> AK240SS > Audio Effect Crystal Piccolino > SE5 Ultimate in Smokey grey (with tiny sparkles in it)


----------



## Barra

mimouille said:


> AK240SS > Audio Effect Crystal Piccolino > SE5 Ultimate in Smokey grey (with tiny sparkles in it)




Now that you have had a bit of time with the ultimate, what are your thoughts vs the regular 5 way - improvement, different sig, tradeoffs?


----------



## nastynice

cotnijoe said:


>


 
  
 LOL


----------



## yeahx

bonakshed said:


> Makes sense as a bedtime rig as "The day is my enemy" ...


 

 I usually have more relaxing tunes on it for bed, that album was not the best choice for winding down last night and I had to turn it off.


----------



## Somphon

yeahx said:


> I usually have more relaxing tunes on it for bed, that album was not the best choice for winding down last night and I had to turn it off.


 
  
 Strangely slow soft music keeps me awake while fast pace music, even electronic/dance/trance stuff put me to sleep. I notice this about myself when I had on loud trance music on the plane some 20-odd years ago and slept like a baby with the music blasting for straight 8 hour flight. It was an on-ear hp so the old couple next to me complain it was too loud!


----------



## EISENbricher

somphon said:


> Strangely slow soft music keeps me awake while fast pace music, even electronic/dance/trance stuff put me to sleep. I notice this about myself when I had on loud trance music on the plane some 20-odd years ago and slept like a baby with the music blasting for straight 8 hour flight. It was an on-ear hp so the old couple next to me complain it was too loud!


 
 lol I though I was alone xD Yesterday I slept with some loud EDM on... and this happens many times. Before EDM it was heavy metal.


----------



## Onix

eisenbricher said:


> lol I though I was alone xD Yesterday I slept with some loud EDM on... and this happens many times. Before EDM it was heavy metal.


 

 Same thing happens to me. Wonder why.


----------



## yeahx

I used to need music to sleep but now I find myself singing or thinking along to it and getting wired like a sudden hit of caffeine if Im not tired enough. Then if I am tired enough to fall asleep to loud music I will wake up and be startled and immediately pull the headphones off and pause the iPod.
  


 Nano with some Pop Click cans I won and are not bad for free. I use them sometimes for more bass but they are not too comfy for long listens.


----------



## Mimouille

barra said:


> Now that you have had a bit of time with the ultimate, what are your thoughts vs the regular 5 way - improvement, different sig, tradeoffs?


 
 I just received it this morning (thank you Chinese customs). Seems to me that it takes the Reference and makes it more neutral and slightly more airy. I sold the Reference so cannot compare, but the difference seems for the better. Not huge however, same spirit.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> AK240SS > Audio Effect Crystal Piccolino > SE5 Ultimate in Smokey grey (with tiny sparkles in it)




That AK240 looks awesome, that case with the stainless steel is immaculate.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> That AK240 looks awesome, that case with the stainless steel is immaculate.


 The only reason why I bought it...the first one they gave me had two scratches and I returned it. It sounds good too obviously but no DAP sounds 3k good, this is more like a luxury toy buy


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> The only reason why I bought it...the first one they gave me had two scratches and I returned it. It sounds good too obviously but no DAP sounds 3k good, this is more like a luxury toy buy




Like the Ferrari of DAPs.


----------



## KT66

More like a Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## Barra

mimouille said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you have had a bit of time with the ultimate, what are your thoughts vs the regular 5 way - improvement, different sig, tradeoffs?
> ...


 
 Being more neutral, does the ultimate loose the thick weighty toe tapping natural bass that the reference is describe as having?


----------



## Mimouille

barra said:


> Being more neutral, does the ultimate loose the thick weighty toe tapping natural bass that the reference is describe as having?


Not at all. To me, and that is just me, change seems to be mostly in mids presentation. Not sure as I do not have the ref. Sounds great though.


----------



## KT66

With 901 at the hospital I am using my DX90 this week with a new amp, an Elekit - TU-HP01
 which I won in a competition (!!), and it is actually really good. It can drive my DT1350s with ease,
 and that's my most demanding portable 'phone.


----------



## bootjames

I'm happy with what I have right now, for out on the street.
Runing my phone using Spotify music app. Team up with Fiio 18 and Westone W10

Home 
Ipad into Fiio 18, Grado PS 500.


----------



## CJG888

kt66 said:


> With 901 at the hospital I am using my DX90 this week with a new amp, an Elekit - TU-HP01
> which I won in a competition (!!), and it is actually really good. It can drive my DT1350s with ease,
> and that's my most demanding portable 'phone.





Nice amp!


I have a MUSES02 waiting in the UK for installation in mine on my next trip back to Europe. We'll see how it copes with the T51p then...

I had thought about getting that Kimber cable. How would you characterise the sound? Would you recommend it?

Have you also found the TU-HP01 to be too noisy to use with IEMs?


----------



## KT66

Hi, I don't use IEMs only on ears, the Kimber from Russ Andrews has no sound and appears to be indestructible, ie perfect cable. Let me know how Muse02 sounds please


----------



## bugula

errr...wrong thread for this post. duh.


----------



## spurxiii

Taken on Sydney Trains while stopped at Flemington Station


----------



## indieman

spurxiii said:


> Taken on Sydney Trains while stopped at Flemington Station



That must sound fantastic


----------



## KT66

What amp is that with dx90??


----------



## Vidmaven

kt66 said:


> What amp is that with dx90??


 
 Based on his signature it's a DX50 and a PB2 and DB2


----------



## KT66

Sorry, can't see his (or anyone's) signature on my (Windows) phone, or upload photos!
 This is what I see

  
 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

kt66 said:


> Sorry, can't see his (or anyone's) signature on my (Windows) phone, or upload photos!
> This is what I see
> 
> 
> ...


how did you upload that photo then? Lol. I have the 8.1 update and just use Imgur to upload images then embed the link to here because head-fi doesn't support wp8.1 or something. Do you have 8.1? Also if you use the desktop version it shows you signatures.


----------



## KT66

I am now at home, earlier I was on the train.
 Now I am at a desktop, earlier a Lumia 930 with 8.1
 I took the screenshot at home now, on my phone then saved it on
 a cloud, then picked it up from the cloud on my desktop and posted it here.
  
 Ok?


----------



## spurxiii

indieman said:


> That must sound fantastic




Yes it's really really good. The Titans are out of this world on this setup


----------



## lucidreamer




----------



## lucidreamer

iFi iDSD Micro with PPA amplifier and HiFiMan HE-400 headphones:





Sent from Nokia 929


----------



## acain

's
  
 Rihinana wearing some AT's I bet she's using her phone for a dap.


----------



## axax




----------



## Wyd4

axax said:


>




Refresent lol


----------



## ZGant

axax said:


>


 
 Nice setup. Looks a bit risky with everything standing up though


----------



## axax

Thanks...


----------



## metinnitem1

Hi everyone


----------



## Fungus




----------



## acain

fungus said:


>


 

 What Sony player is that I have never seen it?


----------



## Fungus

acain said:


> What Sony player is that I have never seen it?


 
 Sony HW-HD5 > JDS Labs C5 via lineout


----------



## PETEREK

fungus said:


>



Looks like you need a recable!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

axax said:


>





IEMs are? Ref1 and 1p2?


Also, how are you using direct out from CLAS? Won't line out be very loud?


----------



## acain

My rig for work today.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Still trying to get over how good this synergy is.


----------



## acain

redcarmoose said:


> Still trying to get over how good this synergy is.


 
 What tablet is that.


----------



## Koolpep

My listening kit beginning of the week. 







AK100 & CEntrance Gloveaudio A1 with UE900s with Plussoundaudio balanced cable. 

And right now....






X5 & C5 with HD650

Both sound combos sound amazing.


----------



## acain

Great pictures


----------



## Koolpep

acain said:


> Great pictures



Thanks! And I just used my phone - crazy how good these build in cameras are these days.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

lookingforiems said:


> IEMs are? Ref1 and 1p2?
> 
> 
> Also, how are you using direct out from CLAS? Won't line out be very loud?


 
  
 I think that's the Duet, not a CLAS...


----------



## lookingforIEMs

buttuglyjeff said:


> I think that's the Duet, not a CLAS...




OUH! Hahaha! My bad. Saw the Algorythm and immediately thought it was a solo


----------



## Joe-Siow

Today's simple setup on the go; TG334 on ZX1, with Priscilla Ahn crooning to me.

Simple, beautiful and sweet.
Life is good.


----------



## AnakChan

Pulled out an old friend today :-
  

  
 Don't mock the original CLAS. Still has a strong bite!


----------



## Redcarmoose

acain said:


> What tablet is that.





A 3 year old relic. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


Sometimes with the right headphones and files, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## BadBoySimran

anakchan said:


> Pulled out an old friend today :-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Is there a difference in Sound Quality when using CLAS -dB with an idevice, against using it with a PC/laptop via USB connection..??

 I'm looking to get one, but mainly concerned about any drop in SQ when listening from my laptop...since this is primarily advertised as a DAC for idevices..


----------



## IceClass

anakchan said:


> Pulled out an old friend today :-
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mock the original CLAS. Still has a strong bite!


 
  
 I couldn't agree more. Having owned the original CLAS, the -R and the -db, the original still stands up very well today and is a bargain on the used market IMHO.
 Also, I preferred the combination of the Original with my Continental V2 more than the other DACs. Its punchier if rougher sound meshes very nicely with the Continental V2. A really awesome and musical combo.


----------



## Dominat0r

Here is my setup now:
  
 iPod 5.5G DiyMOD 120GB running Rockbox
 Headamp Pico Amp/DAC
 Westone 4
 Hippocase to hold it all, but sometimes i go without it.


----------



## RAFA

highlife said:


> Here is my setup now:
> 
> iPod 5.5G DiyMOD 120GB running Rockbox
> Headamp Pico Amp/DAC
> ...




Nice rig. Headfi-wise it is almost old school with the DIYmod.

Bill Evans


----------



## maricius

anakchan said:


> Pulled out an old friend today :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haven't seen one of those in a while. All I see are DAPs and Hugos.


----------



## x RELIC x

redcarmoose said:


> A 3 year old relic. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
> 
> 
> Sometimes with the right headphones and files, it sounds pretty good.




Nothing wrong with a good old relic.


----------



## Fungus

iceclass said:


> I couldn't agree more. Having owned the original CLAS, the -R and the -db, the original still stands up very well today and is a bargain on the used market IMHO.
> Also, I preferred the combination of the Original with my Continental V2 more than the other DACs. Its punchier if rougher sound meshes very nicely with the Continental V2. A really awesome and musical combo.


 
 Too bad it doesn't charge an ipod.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

The TWag v3. So far the best cable that pairs with my rig ( although at the expense of some treble detail ). Too bad it's a loaner.


----------



## muzic4life

my two current favorite iems
 AK240 + Dita Gold Balanced
 AK240SS + Kaede2


----------



## muzic4life

AK240 SS + Grado PS1000e -- superb!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^^ I love how Grados only need a good DAP to shine...


----------



## muzic4life

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^^ I love how Grados only need a good DAP to shine...


 
 Exactly!


----------



## JoeDoe

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^^ I love how Grados only need a good DAP to shine...







muzic4life said:


> Exactly!




Yep! The X5 from Fiio is a great pairing because of it's meaty lower end. Really fills out the lower end on the Grado!


----------



## NLNH

Some new gears to share, earwerks supra 2 and layla (loaner)


----------



## acain

Nice what kind of tips do you use with the supra


----------



## NLNH

acain said:


> Nice what kind of tips do you use with the supra


 
  
 I got spinfit on it now and that is quite perfect =)
 nice seal, and sound is not disrupted.
  
 The Supra has a rather long nozzle so that makes tip rolling's effect less obvious,
 is indeed a good thing to me since the original sound is quite good and there is no point to alter it.
 Still burning in to smooth the vocal, no spikes but you can sense that it is a bit invasive now... gradually getting better running in the cables....


----------



## acain

The nozzle on the Supra does look really long.


----------



## Richsvt

Well, seems my Saturdays lately have some time carved into listening to my rigs and drinking craft beer. Not bad as things go.


iPod Classic 7g
ALO National
CLAS R
HD700


----------



## Richsvt

Sorry, the beer is Jack's Abby Mass Rising


----------



## acain

richsvt said:


> Sorry, the beer is Jack's Abby Mass Rising


 

 Now you need some good bar food


----------



## Richsvt

Pizza, baby...


----------



## acain

richsvt said:


> Pizza, baby...


 

 You read my mind.


----------



## hakushondaimao

At the library. iPod Mini, Cypher Labs Picollo, AudioMinor Hybrid LOD, Denon C751 with Brainwavs double flange tips. Sounding pretty good!


----------



## emusic13

My portable rig. InEar Sd-2 with Linum BaX cable and Hippo Biscuit. Great Pairing. I made a custom insert for the iems so they wouldn't move around or get scratched by the plug and a slot to actually put the the plug in as well as a dry-pack.


----------



## Stevensteady

The hippo biscuit really shines on sound quality!


----------



## Levanter

I bring 2 rigs whenever I'm out just to get my gf more interested in Head-fi... frankly she doesn't really care about the sound quality, but 2 days ago I got her slightly interested in Custom IEMs by showing her pictures as some looked pretty (Gonna be at my expense of course...)


----------



## emusic13

levanter said:


> I bring 2 rigs whenever I'm out just to get my gf more interested in Head-fi... frankly she doesn't really care about the sound quality, but 2 days ago I got her slightly interested in Custom IEMs by showing her pictures as some looked pretty (Gonna be at my expense of course...)


 
 May I know what the iem on the right is? The left one is an Earwerkz Supra?


----------



## emusic13

stevensteady said:


> The hippo biscuit really shines on sound quality!


 
 Yes it does. Im surprised its not recommended more though. I have two of them just in case something happens.


----------



## Levanter

emusic13 said:


> May I know what the iem on the right is? The left one is an Earwerkz Supra?




Yes left is Supra, the right is 1964 A12


----------



## acain

levanter said:


> I bring 2 rigs whenever I'm out just to get my gf more interested in Head-fi... frankly she doesn't really care about the sound quality, but 2 days ago I got her slightly interested in Custom IEMs by showing her pictures as some looked pretty (Gonna be at my expense of course...)


 

 I guess you learned how to play the game right and showed her the pretty girly ones. Just don't show her the JH Audio Customs that where studded with real diamonds on the face plate. They are on Pinterest and if I am correct they were more triple the amount of JH Layla's.


----------



## Levanter

acain said:


> I guess you learned how to play the game right and showed her the pretty girly ones. Just don't show her the JH Audio Customs that where studded with real diamonds on the face plate. They are on Pinterest and if I am correct they were more triple the amount of JH Layla's.




Lol i don't think she'll like those as she even found the gold nuggets K10 ugly... Her favourite so far was the pure clear faceplate/shells or a Houndstooth design faceplate with clear shells.
Than Goodness for my wallet!!


----------



## superhoras

My on the go rig


----------



## howdy

levanter said:


> I bring 2 rigs whenever I'm out just to get my gf more interested in Head-fi... frankly she doesn't really care about the sound quality, but 2 days ago I got her slightly interested in Custom IEMs by showing her pictures as some looked pretty (Gonna be at my expense of course...)



Smart thinking! I wish I would have trained my wife earlier on so that when I need something and its generally expensive she wouldn't think twice about it! I have to bribe her now, headphones for me Coach purse for her!


----------



## Levanter

howdy said:


> Smart thinking! I wish I would have trained my wife earlier on so that when I need something and its generally expensive she wouldn't think twice about it! I have to bribe her now, headphones for me Coach purse for her!




lol its not easy though... i only managed to get her attention for 1 hour during dinner... the next day she doesn't give a crap about it anymore...


----------



## audioxxx

levanter said:


> lol its not easy though... i only managed to get her attention for 1 hour during dinner... the next day she doesn't give a crap about it anymore...



Haha, that's why I sold my a15, my Mrs played with it for 30 seconds and said its cute, but I don't want it. (but I kind of miss it now, if only it sounded like the zx2)


----------



## Yobster69

Been loving this set up in my daily commute, and whilst doing chores round the house, never fails to make me smile 
iPhone 4S 32GB, with hand made Mudorf Silver and gold LOD, JDS Labs C5D, Earsonics Velvet and home made hybrid silicon/memory foam ear tips.
These Velvets really thump, fantastic for EDM and Electonica. Been streaming from Tidal and finding all kinds of music I'd missed or forgotten about. 





[/IMG]


----------



## acain

howdy said:


> Smart thinking! I wish I would have trained my wife earlier on so that when I need something and its generally expensive she wouldn't think twice about it! I have to bribe her now, headphones for me Coach purse for her!




My ex wife loves coach purses I used to get her a wallet and purse ever birthday and Christmas. Divorce did one good thing now i just buy what I want and don't have to answer to her, just my kids now and there both girls and the younger one makes me feel guilty when I buy myself something because she knows how much my hobby cost me lol.


----------



## Levanter

audioxxx said:


> Haha, that's why I sold my a15, my Mrs played with it for 30 seconds and said its cute, but I don't want it. (but I kind of miss it now, if only it sounded like the zx2)




lol I kept my A15 as the size is nice for jogging/gym. Well if you got her an iPod Nano maybe she'll want that instead


----------



## WAV-4-my-X3




----------



## Wyd4

levanter said:


> I bring 2 rigs whenever I'm out just to get my gf more interested in Head-fi... frankly she doesn't really care about the sound quality, but 2 days ago I got her slightly interested in Custom IEMs by showing her pictures as some looked pretty (Gonna be at my expense of course...)


 
  
 HAHAH nice... Small price to pay for some understanding when it comes to this hobby haha.
 My wife still thinks $30 is too much to pay for a pair of headphones/IEMs.
  
 She chews through latin dancing shoes like they are candy at $200 a pair, but audio equipment is too expensive


----------



## Onix

wyd4 said:


> HAHAH nice... Small price to pay for some understanding when it comes to this hobby haha.
> My wife still thinks $30 is too much to pay for a pair of headphones/IEMs.
> 
> She chews through latin dancing shoes like they are candy at $200 a pair, but audio equipment is too expensive


 
  
 That's what I was telling Levanter in the other thread. Women have different priorities regarding money than we do.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Picked up IE 800's this week.


----------



## Levanter

wyd4 said:


> HAHAH nice... Small price to pay for some understanding when it comes to this hobby haha.
> My wife still thinks $30 is too much to pay for a pair of headphones/IEMs.
> 
> She chews through latin dancing shoes like they are candy at $200 a pair, but audio equipment is too expensive


 
  
 Hahah! i only got her attention for 1 hour! 
 The next 2 days she doesn't give a crap about it anymore lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


onix said:


> That's what I was telling Levanter in the other thread. Women have different priorities regarding money than we do.


 
  
 Lol next time we should filter out our criteria... techie chicks!


----------



## israikc

I know it's not much compared to some of the rigs on here, but this one's mine and I like it!


----------



## Levanter

israikc said:


> I know it's not much compared to some of the rigs on here, but this one's mine and I like it!


 
  
 Nice pic! Do you really leave it naked?


----------



## H20Fidelity

israikc said:


> I know it's not much compared to some of the rigs on here, but this one's mine and I like it!


 
  
  
 All rigs are appreciated here! _(just ignore the __really 'really' expensive ones) _


----------



## israikc

levanter said:


> Nice pic! Do you really leave it naked?


 
 Thanks. the pic was taken with my Samsung Galaxy S5.
 For the moment I lug around my A17 naked. I often think about getting a case for it but then I look at it and see how good it looks without one I forget about it for the moment and save myself some money
  


h20fidelity said:


> All rigs are appreciated here! _(just ignore the __really 'really' expensive ones) _


 
 Whenever I look at rigs I can't afford I just keep thinking "It isn't worth it. It won't sound that good." until I believe it


----------



## Mimouille

israikc said:


> I know it's not much compared to some of the rigs on here, but this one's mine and I like it!


Sleek and stylish


----------



## israikc

Thanks.


mimouille said:


> Sleek and stylish


 
  
 Thanks. I always try to go for "Simple yet excellent" whenever portable stuff is involved.


----------



## KT66

going a bit retro tomorrow - Studio V 3rd and O2


----------



## Joe-Siow

My idea of retro. Rio Karma from last decade.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

I would never bring them out but they're so light, they're portable!

Gear:
MrSpeakers Ether
Nordost Heimdall 2
DHC Ultrashort 4pin to RSA
DHC Silver litz RSA to Pono Balanced
Pono


----------



## floydfan33

I carried it to my desk, so somewhat portable.......AK100ii->optical->iFi idsd Micro->HD800


----------



## acain

floydfan33 said:


> I carried it to my desk, so somewhat portable.......AK100ii->optical->iFi idsd Micro->HD800


 

 Nice how different is the sound without the iFi?


----------



## floydfan33

Haven't tried the HD800 straight out of the AK100ii yet. I have compared the iFi to the AK100ii with my Angies, and I would say it's a wash, both sound excellent, so I likely wouldn't pack it with me if I'm using the IEMs.
  
 updated: Tried the HD800 straight out of the AK100ii and while there was more volume than I anticipated, there was a huge falloff in dynamics. Everything seemed sluggish and flat.


----------



## acain

floydfan33 said:


> Haven't tried the HD800 straight out of the AK100ii yet. I have compared the iFi to the AK100ii with my Angies, and I would say it's a wash, both sound excellent, so I likely wouldn't pack it with me if I'm using the IEMs.


 

 I have the AK100ii, and have been thinking about the Angies are they as good as everyone says they are would you say there overall a flat sound signature.


----------



## floydfan33

acain said:


> I have the AK100ii, and have been thinking about the Angies are they as good as everyone says they are would you say there overall a flat sound signature.


 
 With the SE cable I would call them neutral to warm with the bass attenuation at the 0 position, but dialed up they become much more "fun". I found them a little more clinical with the Balanced cable, but that could also be a function of the slightly less power output in balanced with the AK100ii.


----------



## jjshin23

visceriouszero said:


> I would never bring them out but they're so light, they're portable!
> 
> Gear:
> MrSpeakers Ether
> ...




Looks like a good pairing. Cheese and wine.


----------



## CJG888

joe-siow said:


> My idea of retro. Rio Karma from last decade.





I know this is WAY off topic (sorry), but how are the Ho's LS3/5As? I've been thinking about getting a pair before returning to Europe. There also seem to be a few manufacturers in Guangdong selling 15 ohm LS3/5A clones (but goodness knows where they get the fake B110 and T27...).

I didn't even know you could still source Bextrene!


----------



## cuiter23

israikc said:


> I know it's not much compared to some of the rigs on here, but this one's mine and I like it!


 
  
 Nice pairing!


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


> All rigs are appreciated here! _(just ignore the __really 'really' expensive ones) _


 
 In that case;
  

  
 Just picked up one of these for walking/jogging. For portability it's just insane how small and light it is. Goes quite loud to boot. Totally flat EQ. 30 hour battery. Great sound for it's intended use. Believe it or not it can drive my NAD HP50's.
  
 Will be buying the some Wireless In-Ears to pair with it for a totally portable wireless solution. Will probably pick up a set of VSonic VSD1S's for it as well. 
  
 Still deciding on what wireless in ears to get. Jabra Rox or Jaybirds X.


----------



## indieman

oldmate said:


> In that case;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the nano! Just wish it had larger storage capacity :'(


----------



## Levanter

indieman said:


> Love the nano! Just wish it had larger storage capacity :'(


 
  
 One of the main reason why i sold my Nano and jumped on Sony's A15.
 Expandable storage + FLAC support + no ridiculous need for iTunes, although a bit bigger and heavier, still acceptable for jogging IMO.


----------



## mkmossop

israikc said:


> I know it's not much compared to some of the rigs on here, but this one's mine and I like it!


 
  
 How do you like the A17?
  
 Quote:


levanter said:


> I bring 2 rigs whenever I'm out just to get my gf more interested in Head-fi... frankly she doesn't really care about the sound quality, but 2 days ago I got her slightly interested in Custom IEMs by showing her pictures as some looked pretty (Gonna be at my expense of course...)


 
  
 Is the one of the right a F806? How do you find it compares to the A17? Interface and screen size look much better.


----------



## ShreyasMax

mkmossop said:


> Is the one of the right a F806? How do you find it compares to the A17? Interface and screen size look much better.


 
  
 The one on the right is a new Walkman ZX2.


----------



## Levanter

mkmossop said:


> Is the one of the right a F806? How do you find it compares to the A17? Interface and screen size look much better.


 
  
 The one on the right is a ZX2, it's running on android so everything will definitely look better since it's similar to a smart phone type.


----------



## oldmate

levanter said:


> One of the main reason why i sold my Nano and jumped on Sony's A15.
> Expandable storage + FLAC support + no ridiculous need for iTunes, although a bit bigger and heavier, still acceptable for jogging IMO.


 
 I find apple lossless or dare I say it MP3's totally acceptable for a sports/outdoor oriented device. Yeah, iTunes. Big pain the ass however I'm ok with it as it does work!!
  
 I did consider the Sony A15 but just out of my budget. Very nearly went for it though!!


----------



## Joe-Siow

cjg888 said:


> I know this is WAY off topic (sorry), but how are the Ho's LS3/5As? I've been thinking about getting a pair before returning to Europe. There also seem to be a few manufacturers in Guangdong selling 15 ohm LS3/5A clones (but goodness knows where they get the fake B110 and T27...).
> 
> I didn't even know you could still source Bextrene!


 
  
 These little buggers are pretty good performing. Missing some bass impact at the moment, but that'll be rectified once I get the matching woofers. The mids are the highlight here, simply beautiful. Highs is very sweet. I pair them with the Orion II tube amp and change the tubes according to my mood. I've got Tungsol black glass in there at the moment.


----------



## Levanter

oldmate said:


> I find apple lossless or dare I say it MP3's totally acceptable for a sports/outdoor oriented device. Yeah, iTunes. Big pain the ass however I'm ok with it as it does work!!
> 
> I did consider the Sony A15 but just out of my budget. Very nearly went for it though!!


 
  
 The A15s are going below it's retail prices if you stalk around eBay, but yes the Nano's weight and size is hard to beat for sports/outdoor activities usage


----------



## oldmate

levanter said:


> The A15s are going below it's retail prices if you stalk around eBay, but yes the Nano's weight and size is hard to beat for sports/outdoor activities usage


 
 Yeah, it's almost too small and light.
  
 Just ordered some budget in ears for it;
  

  

  
 A normal person would just buy one set!! Still, got them discounted off Amazon.


----------



## fourrobert13

My improved portable rig.
  
 FiiO X1, Topping NX1, and Senn HD 558 cans.


----------



## kneel




----------



## LouisLoh

What is with all the iTunes hate? Performance wise, iTunes is very respectable, at least on OS X. 
  
 Personally I can't live without iTunes for the following reasons
  
 1. It has a user-friendly metadata entry interface with a correspondingly robust folder structure for your music library
 2. (wireless) Syncing between OS X and iOS (including playlist handling) is the best I've seen, unmatched by any other ecosystem
 3. Playlists, playlists, playlists. No other player handles playlist as well as iTunes. I love having my music library organised into playlists and depending on my mood, I'll just load/unload a playlist without any hassle at all - no need to deal with individual files. In this sense, I don't see how 'drag and drop' is an advantage... and if you really yearn it,  'drag and drop' is just a jailbreak away.
  
 Did I say playlists?


----------



## H20Fidelity

oldmate said:


> In that case;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was quite impressed with iPod Nano 4G? (I think that's it). Running 256 AAC was rather decent. iPod Touch 4G is also quite nice sounding unit, and well adapted to using different music player apps, EQ apps etc. one I owned for a while along side other players. 
  
 I believe ClieOS likes his 7G Nano a bit.
  
 The closest thing I have atm to an Android based player is the Hum Pervasion, which puts out some striking sound around DX90 levels.
  
 (excuse the quality, I'm not in camera man mode today)
  

  
  
 Check its specs out here: http://hum.hk/index.php/products/product-music-player/55-pervasion


----------



## clee290

louisloh said:


> What is with all the iTunes hate? Performance wise, iTunes is very respectable, at least on OS X.
> 
> Personally I can't live without iTunes for the following reasons
> 
> ...


 

 You don't even need to jailbreak to 'drag and drop'. Just enable 'Manually manage music and videos' (or something along those lines) and then you can drag and drag and drop within iTunes. Obviously, people will argue that they don't want to use iTunes, but it's pretty much the same process.
  
 For my iPod:
 1. Open iTunes
 2. Drag albums/artists/songs/playlists to iPod
  
 For other devices/memory cards:
 1. Open Windows Explorer
 2. Drag albums/artists/songs to device/memory card


----------



## indieman

oldmate said:


> Yeah, it's almost too small and light.
> 
> Just ordered some budget in ears for it;
> 
> ...



MEE m6 are some of the best beater iems! The bass is epic too


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> MEE m6 are some of the best beater iems! The bass is epic too


+1

They stepped up their game as well with the M6pro. Bigger case, and 2 detachable cables (with and without a mic). The clear shells are sexay. If I had to choose, I would spend a little more for the pro.


----------



## Bark Snarly

clee290 said:


> You don't even need to jailbreak to 'drag and drop'. Just enable 'Manually manage music and videos' (or something along those lines) and then you can drag and drag and drop within iTunes. Obviously, people will argue that they don't want to use iTunes, but it's pretty much the same process.
> 
> For my iPod:
> 1. Open iTunes
> ...


 
 I personally prefer to use winamp on my pc and I hate having multiple programs that do the same thing. Call me fussy... 

 I also remember how bad itunes used to be which makes me a little hesitant in trying it again honestly. I still have a second gen itouch kicking around along with a few nano versions and an ipod classic as well though. Maybe it's time I bring them out of retirement and see how they fare against my usual nexus 5 > apex glacier...


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> +1
> 
> They stepped up their game as well with the M6pro. Bigger case, and 2 detachable cables (with and without a mic). The clear shells are sexay. If I had to choose, I would spend a little more for the pro.




Love the pros. Can't wait to get my a151p2ndgen in


----------



## Bluess

Do these count as portable since I carry them everywhere


----------



## Cotnijoe

bluess said:


> Do these count as portable since I carry them everywhere




More along the lines of TRANSportable to me haha


----------



## israikc

cuiter23 said:


> Nice pairing!


 
  
 They sound really good together, although I can't complain about the same A17 and the TTPOD T1E and the Sony XBA-H1. IMO, all outstanding sound quality, just different signature.


----------



## Dominat0r

indieman said:


> Love the pros. Can't wait to get my a151p2ndgen in


 
 Wow is that actually a name or did you sneeze when you typed that out? HAHAHA


----------



## indieman

highlife said:


> Wow is that actually a name or did you sneeze when you typed that out? HAHAHA



Lol! Full name is MEElectronics a151p 2nd generation


----------



## qafro

kt66 said:


> going a bit retro tomorrow - Studio V 3rd and O2


I've got that amp it's dynamic and I've replaced the opamp for better bass with DT770


----------



## oldmate

hisoundfi said:


> +1
> 
> They stepped up their game as well with the M6pro. Bigger case, and 2 detachable cables (with and without a mic). The clear shells are sexay. If I had to choose, I would spend a little more for the pro.


 
 Changed order to Pros - thanks for the tip!!


----------



## indieman

oldmate said:


> Changed order to Pros - thanks for the tip!!



Good call!


----------



## ShreyasMax

h20fidelity said:


> I was quite impressed with iPod Nano 4G? (I think that's it). Running 256 AAC was rather decent. iPod Touch 4G is also quite nice sounding unit, and well adapted to using different music player apps, EQ apps etc. one I owned for a while along side other players.
> 
> I believe ClieOS likes his 7G Nano a bit.
> 
> ...




Seems like a good player, the Pervasion; good specs, line out as well. If it sounds as good as you've described, you've probably unearthed another hidden gem of a dap. You should be nicknamed DAPMan!


----------



## cuiter23

israikc said:


> They sound really good together, although I can't complain about the same A17 and the TTPOD T1E and the Sony XBA-H1. IMO, all outstanding sound quality, just different signature.


 
  
 Nice! how's the TTPOD compared to your XBA-1s? Just curious.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

bluess said:


> Do these count as portable since I carry them everywhere





No fear. I know of a guy whose portable rig is QLS360 > chord Hugo > Alo Audio Pan Am supplied power by Alo Audio The Passport


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


> I was quite impressed with iPod Nano 4G? (I think that's it). Running 256 AAC was rather decent. iPod Touch 4G is also quite nice sounding unit, and well adapted to using different music player apps, EQ apps etc. one I owned for a while along side other players.
> 
> I believe ClieOS likes his 7G Nano a bit.
> 
> ...


 
 I will be sticking with the X3 Mk1 for a while I think. I'm very impressed with this player. So much I ditched my X5. Well, that and what turned out to be a faulty scroll wheel.
  
 3 years R&D went into the X3 and it would not surprise me if because of that margins were low. They may have even lost money on every unit sold. Kind of like the Bugatti Veyron business model - they lose money on every car they sell because of R&D costs. But what a car!!
  
 That's why I think the original X3 will become a classic. I think it'd worth more than what they sold it for. 
  
 Anyways, my interests have changed and I've been told I need regular exercise so ultra portable sound for me atm!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

oldmate said:


> *I will be sticking with the X3 Mk1 for a while I think*. I'm very impressed with this player. So much I ditched my X5. Well, that and what turned out to be a faulty scroll wheel.
> 
> 3 years R&D went into the X3 and it would not surprise me if because of that margins were low. They may have even lost money on every unit sold. Kind of like the Bugatti Veyron business model - they lose money on every car they sell because of R&D costs. But what a car!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 But that is not the Head-fi way, you're going against team spirit.
  
 One must upgrade their gear at least monthly or weekly. 
  
 You're letting the team down.


----------



## Sorensiim

AK120 II -> Linum Super Balanced -> Sennheiser HD25-1 II 
  
 Because why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I had a spare Super balanced (review sample/preview) with a defective 2-pin connector so I repurposed it for the HD25-1 II. There's a reason these old cans are considered one of the classics... They're great fun and going balanced certainly didn't hurt them!


----------



## coachenzo

My lunch time rig. 

Moto X 2nd 
Hifiman RE-400
Neutron Music Player


----------



## ExpiredLabel

My end game portable when I travel

 Sony Pcm D100 into a Meier Corda 2sidestep into Nakamura Corps. Aclear Porta headphone conditioner
 with my Sony DR-Z7 giving out them good vibes.

 many thanks to Namakura corp for the gift, Okan for the Meier sidestep and Takato14 for these exquisite headphones.
 Don't see myself changing a thing unless of course somehow any of it is damaged or stolen haha.
 And even then I would only cry for the headphones.


----------



## israikc

cuiter23 said:


> Nice! how's the TTPOD compared to your XBA-1s? Just curious.


 
  
 According to very personal opinion, the XBA-1s are a little bit more detailed and the TTPOD have a little bit more bass although both were an excellent purchase.
 I listen mainly to metal (death, black, symphonic, and everything in between) and if you wanted to listen closer to the vocals you'd use the XBA-1s. But fi you just want some good old headbanging and blast beats you'd use the T1E.


----------



## coachenzo

My office set up. I'm fortunate to have a private office at work so I don't have to worry about sound leakage.


----------



## acain

My rig for the day.


----------



## JoeDoe

acain said:


> My rig for the day.


 

 Awwww yeah.


----------



## acain

joedoe said:


> Awwww yeah.


 

 I remember having to clean the head off with rubbing alcohol, the worst was when you were jamming out to your favorite song and the tape gets eaten up.


----------



## mysony1

sp3llv3xit said:


> Portability is relative.
> 
> 
> Ak, Hugo and ?


----------



## JoeDoe

128gb CF iPod 5.5 into my EarBells


----------



## x RELIC x

New Angie's paired with the X5!!


----------



## hakushondaimao

x relic x said:


> New Angie's paired with the X5!!


 

 Sweet! Looking forward to Angie tramping it up with the N6?


----------



## hakushondaimao

Testing! Testing! Supposed to be preparing two conference presentations, and studying for the course I'm half way through. Instead I'm playing with these beauties - Cayin N6 and Oppo PM-1 - both of which arrived this week for 1-week reviews. Sheesh! I love/hate this hobby!


----------



## gp58mb

I Clip W E11K + battery . Not sure if I should go through Security With this setup! LOL


----------



## Mooses9

very nice.


----------



## FiJAAS

I finally completed my minimalist portable audio rig!

Nike Heritage Gymsack
Case Logic DCB-302 Compact Case
HLeGi Carrying Case
iPod Nano 3rd Generation
Fiio E11K Portable Headphone Amplifier 
Koss PortaPro
ZYCable Hi-End II iPod Dock Cable


----------



## indieman

fijaas said:


> I finally completed my minimalist portable audio rig!
> 
> Nike Heritage Gymsack
> Case Logic DCB-302 Compact Case
> ...



Very nice. The portapros scale up much?


----------



## FiJAAS

indieman said:


> Very nice. The portapros scale up much?




I like them, they may not be for everybody though.


----------



## acain

This looks interesting.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/magnetic-35mm-connector-kickstarter


----------



## headhog

hakushondaimao said:


> Testing! Testing! Supposed to be preparing two conference presentations, and studying for the course I'm half way through. Instead I'm playing with these beauties - Cayin N6 and Oppo PM-1 - both of which arrived this week for 1-week reviews. Sheesh! I love/hate this hobby!


 
  
 Every time I see this player it reminds of gattaca.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## hakushondaimao

headhog said:


> Every time I see this player it reminds of gattaca.




Little bit Gattaca, little bit 2001, little bit front-loading washing machine.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Today's rig... X3ii with CLAP and Havi B3 Pro 1. Pretty special.


----------



## Richsvt

Haku, very nice set-up. 
Love the CLAP, must sound like heaven...


----------



## indieman

hakushondaimao said:


> Today's rig... X3ii with CLAP and Havi B3 Pro 1. Pretty special.


 
  
  


richsvt said:


> Haku, very nice set-up.
> Love the CLAP, must sound like heaven...


 

 That's funny most people don't brag about having the clap...


----------



## Richsvt

Well, they're missing out then. Wait, are we still talking about the same thing?


----------



## Richsvt

I know stupid acronym but easiest way to type it...


----------



## indieman

richsvt said:


> Well, they're missing out then. Wait, are we still talking about the same thing?


 
  
  


richsvt said:


> I know stupid acronym but easiest way to type it...


 

 Lol just ignore me 
 Stupid attempt at a pun


----------



## Richsvt

I know, was trying to be funny back, looks like failure all around...no worries, it's all good. I've got music playing and cold beer...


----------



## hakushondaimao

indieman said:


> Lol just ignore me
> Stupid attempt at a pun


 

 I'm sure anyone who has a CLAP and has used the acronym has thought along those lines at one point or another.
  
 Humour only a Head-Fi'er would understand...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

AK120 II, balanced 1964 V3.


----------



## cuiter23

mathi8vadhanan said:


> AK120 II, balanced 1964 V3.


 
  
 Beautiful! How do you like the V3s?


----------



## mysony1

What cable are you using for the V3?l looks great


----------



## ShreyasMax

Ah, Sunday.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cuiter23 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! How do you like the V3s?



Thanks. V3s are unbelievable for the price($459). Very fun sounding with a nice bass tilt. These were my first expensive IEMs. If I were to do it again, would have sprung for the V6S. I was not sure, whether CIEMs would be my thing, so went for the V3s. They sound great with most sources but do not scale well with 




mysony1 said:


> What cable are you using for the V3?l looks great



Cables are balanced SPC Litz from Ted Allen.


----------



## Wyd4

sorensiim said:


> AK120 II -> Linum Super Balanced -> Sennheiser HD25-1 II
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> ...



I love the sound of the hd25. Great fun sound. But I couldn't live with them. Wearing glasses and using them was like torture lol


----------



## Wyd4

hakushondaimao said:


> Testing! Testing! Supposed to be preparing two conference presentations, and studying for the course I'm half way through. Instead I'm playing with these beauties - Cayin N6 and Oppo PM-1 - both of which arrived this week for 1-week reviews. Sheesh! I love/hate this hobby!




How does the n6 stack up.
I am currently dap shopping.
I was lucky enough to be a late entry ona local hum pervasion tour so I will be giving that a spin.
I owned an alien and am considering re buying (I don't want to talk about it *sobs* lol)
I have had the ak100,ak120, ak100ii, dx90, imod 4th gen. 
I have heard several others. 
This one has me curious.

I recently auditioned the lotoo paw and almost bought it, even at its crazy price point... It's just that good, but obviously if I don't have to spend that much, it would be preferred lol.


----------



## Wyd4

Because this is a picture thread and i feel bad, i don't know which of these i prefer lol

I wasnt a fan of the jh7. But the dx90+portatube really worked well as a pair. It kind of took that slightly artificial sound everyone seems to prattle on aboit and make it soind more organic... Imo anyway


----------



## hakushondaimao

wyd4 said:


> How does the n6 stack up.
> I am currently dap shopping.
> I was lucky enough to be a late entry ona local hum pervasion tour so I will be giving that a spin.
> I owned an alien and am considering re buying (I don't want to talk about it *sobs* lol)
> ...


 

 Haven't heard any of the DAPs you mentioned in your post. I'm relatively new to Head-Fi and high(er) end audio, and my only point of comparison is the new Fiio X3ii. Have just started playing with the N6 and haven't A/B'ed it with the X3. Will hopefully do so tomorrow, at which point I may share some impressions. I can say that I like the N6's build quality, ergonomics and general SQ. More later.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

wyd4 said:


> How does the n6 stack up.
> I am currently dap shopping.
> I was lucky enough to be a late entry ona local hum pervasion tour so I will be giving that a spin.
> I owned an alien and am considering re buying (I don't want to talk about it *sobs* lol)
> ...




Have you tried AK240SS?


----------



## Wyd4

Negatory


----------



## lookingforIEMs

wyd4 said:


> Negatory




I'll probably compare the 2 once I visit one of my local headphone shop


----------



## Sorensiim

wyd4 said:


> I love the sound of the hd25. Great fun sound. But I couldn't live with them. Wearing glasses and using them was like torture lol



I wear glasses as well, so the HD25-1 II are my "Hey, you gotta listen to this"-cans


----------



## unknownsolo

My on the go gear for now

iPhone 6
Audio Technica AT-PHA50BT
Ultimate Ears 18 Pro


----------



## Mooses9

Clean.


----------



## Richsvt

Just finished my chores, time to relax...


----------



## acain

The Mids can sound hollow at times not the greatest wireless for the price.


----------



## Levanter

acain said:


> The Mids can sound hollow at times not the greatest wireless for the price.




Interesting, hollow in both wired and wireless? I found the gen 1 very warm and full sounding which is the opposite of hollow. From impressions I've read they mentioned the sound was similar with the gen 2 except with a looser but extended bass.
What other bluetooth headphones with ANC do you find better than this?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Life without Hugo is just not as vibrant.

 [Chord Hugo got sent back to be repaired / replaced.]


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> Life without Hugo is just not as vibrant.
> 
> 
> [Chord Hugo got sent back to be repaired / replaced.]




AK240 not goot enough?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> AK240 not goot enough?


 



 Good enough but not powerful enough.


----------



## White Lotus

unknownsolo said:


> My on the go gear for now
> 
> iPhone 6
> Audio Technica AT-PHA50BT
> Ultimate Ears 18 Pro


 
  
 Woah, a wireless DAC/Amp? Cool.
  
 How does it sound?
  
 Also, great shots.


----------



## unknownsolo

white lotus said:


> Woah, a wireless DAC/Amp? Cool.
> 
> How does it sound?
> 
> Also, great shots.




Haha thanks! It sounds great. I wrote a review about it here:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-at-pha50bt/reviews/12934


----------



## fiascogarcia

wyd4 said:


> I love the sound of the hd25. Great fun sound. But I couldn't live with them. Wearing glasses and using them was like torture lol


 
  
  


sorensiim said:


> I wear glasses as well, so the HD25-1 II are my "Hey, you gotta listen to this"-cans


 

 These were the answer to my prayers
http://www.silhouette.com/us/en/home/


----------



## acain

fiascogarcia said:


> These were the answer to my prayers
> http://www.silhouette.com/us/en/home/


 

 There nice glasses I have seen something like that at the eyeglass store I go to and they were  very pricey.


----------



## acain

The super affordable N1 sounds so clean but lacks power.


----------



## Mimouille

This works well.


----------



## muzic4life

Earlier this morning... i still love my shure's sound.


----------



## Fungus

Ipod touch 4th gen > solo > C5


----------



## hakushondaimao

Tonight's rig. X3ii and O2 arrived on Friday, and the K7XX arrived today. Such a sweet combo!


----------



## unknownsolo

hakushondaimao said:


> Tonight's rig. X3ii and O2 arrived on Friday, and the K7XX arrived today. Such a sweet combo!




Portable?


----------



## hakushondaimao

unknownsolo said:


> Portable?




In a pinch. More like trans-portable. Sound is great though.


----------



## spurxiii

If that is portable the this is also lol


----------



## Koolpep

hakushondaimao said:


> Tonight's rig. X3ii and O2 arrived on Friday, and the K7XX arrived today. Such a sweet combo!


 
  Very nice rig!! Enjoy!!


----------



## hakushondaimao

spurxiii said:


> If that is portable the this is also lol




For sure... in a gym bag or back pack? Hoodie with kangaroo pocket?


----------



## FiJAAS

hakushondaimao said:


> Tonight's rig. X3ii and O2 arrived on Friday, and the K7XX arrived today. Such a sweet combo!




I'm digging this setup, it's pretty tough. Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## snapple10

AK 120 Titan> Alo International > K10U


----------



## Mimouille

muzic4life said:


> Earlier this morning... i still love my shure's sound.


I am trying to decided which sounds better with the 846 between my AK240SS and my P1. I would have thought the brighter SS would be easily ahead but the P1 sounds smooth, spacious and effortless on the 846...


----------



## Mooses9

that is sexy


----------



## muzic4life

mimouille said:


> I am trying to decided which sounds better with the 846 between my AK240SS and my P1. I would have thought the brighter SS would be easily ahead but the P1 sounds smooth, spacious and effortless on the 846...




Hi Michael 
For 846..i personally prefer to use SS bcos of the same reason. SS is very slightly brighter compared to my ak240 duralium. With ak240DR i always use EQ when driving 846. Luckily..the EQ effect on ak240 is very smooth. So i like that. With SS i dont use EQ  

Too bad i never tried the P1. Friend of mine told me the SQ is very smooth  i would like to give it a try sometimes.


----------



## muzic4life

This morning during my black-coffee time..AK240>OyaideM2M>masskobo395>TG334


----------



## acain

muzic4life said:


> This morning during my black-coffee time..
> Ak240>oyaide m2m>masskobo 395>TG334.


 

 Love the picture,


----------



## acain

You know what they say want's you go black you never go back!


----------



## muzic4life

acain said:


> Love the picture,







acain said:


> You know what they say want's you go black you never go back!




Thanks Acain! 
I always go black with my coffee. Taste 100x better than Starbucks creamy capucino.


----------



## acain

Starbucks is way over rated it's for the hippies, I drink about 4 cups a day I didn't see any breakfast with your coffee.


----------



## indieman

muzic4life said:


> Thanks Acain!
> I always go black with my coffee. Taste 100x better than Starbucks creamy capucino.


 
  
  


acain said:


> Starbucks is way over rated it's for the hippies, I drink about 4 cups a day I didn't see any breakfast with your coffee.


 
 Just reminded me I bought an aero press awhile back... I need to start making some espresso!


----------



## Arty McGhee

acain said:


> You know what they say want's you go black you never go back!




Drink black coffee 
And
Stare at the wall


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Studying in school rig. Might bring my hd650 to school one day.


----------



## cuiter23

lookingforiems said:


> Studying in school rig. Might bring my hd650 to school one day.


 
  
 How do you like the A3s?
  
 I look forward to the pics of your HD650s at school! I could never imagine me bringing those to campus haha


----------



## Wyd4

Very happy with this



Excuse picture taken on moving train in dim light with a phone LOL


----------



## lookingforIEMs

cuiter23 said:


> How do you like the A3s?
> 
> I look forward to the pics of your HD650s at school! I could never imagine me bringing those to campus haha





Not A3s . Ex1000s.


----------



## sandman1990

wyd4 said:


> Very happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse picture taken on moving train in dim light with a phone LOL


 

 Tool's Undertow playing on the N6. Cool!


----------



## FFBookman

10 more action shots:
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/fluxadel/sets/72157652056361356/


----------



## cuiter23

lookingforiems said:


> Not A3s . Ex1000s.




Ahhh yes, the mighty 1000s! 

Completely forgot the A3 has a more rectangular rather than a round design.


----------



## Smurfs2010

wyd4 said:


> Very happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse picture taken on moving train in dim light with a phone LOL


 
  
 Great album - obviously great taste in music.


----------



## hakushondaimao

My accompaniment on my bus ride from Calgary to Edmonton this afternoon. Spinfit tips are fantastic with the Havi, and time just flew by!


----------



## deadhead12




----------



## 7UPguy

I also have a Fiio/O2 combo for transportable use. Great sounding combo.

 And for portable use, I have a Fiio X5 and either Sony MDR-1R or VSONIC GR07.


----------



## muzic4life

My sweet sounding oppo pm1  the midrange is just adorable!


----------



## DannyBai

Very picky in keeping it ultra portable.


----------



## White Lotus

A few of mine over the past few weeks.


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## mysony1

Ak240ss ...with what ciem and cable is that? Look pretty cool and can you comment on the sounding?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Iriver H320
Sony XB40EX


----------



## Wyd4

Possibly my favourite combo in a long time still 
  
 Sorry, 2nd day of listening, still in the honeymoon phase


----------



## lookingforIEMs

wyd4 said:


> Possibly my favourite combo in a long time still
> 
> Sorry, 2nd day of listening, still in the honeymoon phase




Cayin N6 better than ak100ii???


----------



## Wyd4

lookingforiems said:


> Cayin N6 better than ak100ii???


 
  
 Personally I prefer it to the ak100ii with the Ref1.
  
 I would not however say it is better 
  
 The Ak100ii is smaller, better ui, touch screen, Wifi, Bluetooth, streaming (if you are lucky enough).
  
 Both sound great, I just prefer the n6 in this pairing.


----------



## acain

My rig for work tomorrow.


----------



## Wyd4

acain said:


> My rig for work tomorrow.


 
  
 Its just a fad, you will get over it 
  

  
 Jokes, awesome pair right there   I love the FAD's, though I have only heard the Heaven iv.


----------



## acain

wyd4 said:


> Its just a fad, you will get over it
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes, awesome pair right there   I love the FAD's, though I have only heard the Heaven iv.


 

 It took me a minute to get that joke, it's the AKR01 pretty much the same thing as the IV. It's one of my most used iem even over my customs. If it's not them I use Audio-Technica CKR10 and there. The Final Audio products are under rated there single BA's are unreal.


----------



## Wyd4

white lotus said:


> A few of mine over the past few weeks.


 
  
 Nice collection of HEadphones/iems there


----------



## lookingforIEMs

acain said:


> The Final Audio products are under rated there single BA's are unreal.




Basically : for some inexplicable reason, the FAD vented BA is technically superior as a wideband ba.

Would like to see vented BAs implemented in multi BA iems.
(Other than FAD's current ones)


----------



## hke3g2006

mysony1 said:


> Ak240ss ...with what ciem and cable is that? Look pretty cool and can you comment on the sounding?


 
 I previously owned an ak240, For the ak240ss there has been noticeable improvement at nearly all aspects, I could say the SQ is around 25 to 30% better the the original ak240. Darker background, better separation of instruments, more "3D sounding", larger soundstage (both vertical and horizontal) , the bass is a little bit tigher) . For the same song, you can easily hear some detail you never heard on ak240 before , I just feel everything is better....


----------



## acain

lookingforiems said:


> Basically : for some inexplicable reason, the FAD vented BA is technically superior as a wideband ba.
> 
> Would like to see vented BAs implemented in multi BA iems.
> (Other than FAD's current ones)




Some companies already Knowles that makes BA has vented ones. Not sure witch companies use them.


----------



## indieman

acain said:


> Some companies already Knowles that makes BA has vented ones. Not sure witch companies use them.



MEElectronics uses knowles...


----------



## Fridge77

floydfan33 said:


> I carried it to my desk, so somewhat portable.......AK100ii->optical->iFi idsd Micro->HD800




Any difference between using optical interconnection and USB or 3.5mm


----------



## qafro

hakushondaimao said:


> Tonight's rig. X3ii and O2 arrived on Friday, and the K7XX arrived today. Such a sweet combo!




Correct - I've got Samsung S4 > uD120 dac >eph-02 amp > DT770 250 ohms. 
The amp is great with uD120


----------



## acain

Astell & kern announced the AK Jr. On twitter


----------



## Dominat0r

Looks nice 
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/news/astell-kern-ak-jr-ps399-high-resolution-audio-player


----------



## mattgabb4

Currently using Sennheiser HD518's with an older generation Sony Walkman and a Fiio e6.


----------



## knights




----------



## acain

knights said:


>


 
 Nice cable!


----------



## mysony1

In the picture they you post what earphone and cable is that? May I know the place and price you got for this?


----------



## NZtechfreak

mysony1 said:


> In the picture they you post what earphone and cable is that? May I know the place and price you got for this?




If you're talking to Knights, well you can see the name Effect on the cable sleeve. I found their website in about two seconds. Their prices are listed there.


----------



## mysony1

Thanks. Actually I am referring to the post by hke3g2006.


----------



## rudi0504

Long time never use my baby Stax Portable SRS 002
( SR 002 + SRM 002 )
Source :
Sony PCM D100
Amp :
Stax Electrostatic Amp SRM 002
Iem :
Stax SR 002
Cable :
IC Crystal Cable Standard Diamond
Battery :
External battery Kit Samsung S3 Japan Cell DIY
Sound Quality :
Stax Sound Quality is a legend never get die with the time .
If you like natural and very sweet midrange from Linda Ronstadt .this Baby Stax SRS 002 is the right choice for you 
It is not good for hard rock and metal .
It is very good for Classical and Jazz Acoustic .
IMO


----------



## hke3g2006

Mine are VE4 + Whiplash twag v3 hybrid
  
 VE4: I bought it one year ago, HK$14000 (including art work)
 v3 hybrid: $2600 (2nd hand)


----------



## knights

My second pair.
  
 gearporn?
 Follow me on IG. 
 @iam_jaytana


----------



## mysony1

Anyone using this crystal cable for roxanne? Will be great to have some comments on this. cost US1500 in Hong Kong.


----------



## mysony1

Anyone using crystal cable from EFFECT AUDIO for Roxanne? Would be great to have some feedback.

This cable was selling in Hong Kong at US1,560.


----------



## puskuruk

rudi0504 said:


> Long time never use my baby Stax Portable SRS 002
> ( SR 002 + SRM 002 )
> Source :
> Sony PCM D100
> ...




It can be a good setup if d100 really over m10 IMO.


----------



## zzubbione

Hello !
 my little contribution, not an epic rig, but sound good enough for me.
  
     
  
  
  
  
 My first attempt to make a modified fiio LOD... not a beauty, but effective ^^
  
  
  
  
  
 for comparison my brand new modified LOD... made from the same fiio thing. i'm pretty happy with the result. it's totally inspired from a picture seen on this forum... http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/479997/width/350/height/234  (don't know, the name of this artist, but many thanks to him.)


----------



## Mooses9

lod is sick looking


----------



## r7g0

DX90 + ASG Rockets + Ortofon eartips


----------



## Sorensiim

hke3g2006 said:


> I previously owned an ak240, For the ak240ss there has been noticeable improvement at nearly all aspects, I could say the SQ is around 25 to 30% better the the original ak240. Darker background, better separation of instruments, more "3D sounding", larger soundstage (both vertical and horizontal) , the bass is a little bit tigher) . For the same song, you can easily hear some detail you never heard on ak240 before , I just feel everything is better....


 
 Did you do a side-by-side comparison? I thought the AK240SS was "just" a regular AK240 with a stainless steel case in stead of duraluminum.


----------



## hke3g2006

sorensiim said:


> Did you do a side-by-side comparison? I thought the AK240SS was "just" a regular AK240 with a stainless steel case in stead of duraluminum.


 
 Actually I still own both of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Thought I'm selling the 240), and of course an AB test was done. To me, the improvement in SQ is quite significant


----------



## Sorensiim

hke3g2006 said:


> Actually I still own both of them :tongue_smile: (Thought I'm selling the 240), and of course an AB test was done. To me, the improvement in SQ is quite significant



Cool - but are there any internal differences between them or is it just the material of the body?


----------



## Mimouille

sorensiim said:


> Cool - but are there any internal differences between them or is it just the material of the body?


It is just the body and AK claims it improves ground or whatever. I own AK240SS and RWAK240 and do not notice significant differences. Once again this is the modded AK and I did not do extensive comparison, I got the AK240ss for the looks.


----------



## znil78




----------



## AnakChan

> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > Cool - but are there any internal differences between them or is it just the material of the body?
> ...


 
  
 It's a 50/50 call I feel. Some do, and some don't. More impressions on the AK240 thread, and a little more on the AK240SS threads. Bottom line, I'd say is if you know the AK240SS members who have shared something else with you in the past that you agree with, ask them.


----------



## lin0003

The Cozoy with the MH40, but I haven't even tried it yet


----------



## acain

Your going to love them they are so balanced sounding.


----------



## JoeDoe




----------



## ShreyasMax

znil78 said:


>




Hi there, is that the PHA-1 underneath? If so, do please describe its sound when functioning as a standalone amp. I'm looking at getting one to connect through LO of my FiiO X3.

Thanks


----------



## MechaVulcan

I have the PHA-1, it's pretty good, to me a rather dark background and theres some depth to the music, compared to my fiio e07k which now seems rather hollow sounding


----------



## rmullins08

Fiio X1
 Fiio Stacking Kit
 ALO Rx
  
 Noble 6 Universal with Linum BaX Cable


----------



## indieman

rmullins08 said:


> Fiio X1
> Fiio Stacking Kit
> ALO Rx
> 
> Noble 6 Universal with Linum BaX Cable



Those iems are huge! How many drivers?


----------



## rmullins08

The angle of the shot makes them look bigger than they actually are (I think at least).  There are 6 drivers per iem


----------



## indieman

rmullins08 said:


> The angle of the shot makes them look bigger than they actually are (I think at least).  There are 6 drivers per iem



Wow! Would love to try something like that someday... bet they sound amazing


----------



## rmullins08

I love them.  Got them during Noble's black friday sale.  No regrets (although I do wonder how the K10s would sound).
  
 Only thing I might change in the setup is upgrade the DAP.  My scroll wheel is a bit finicky on my X1.


----------



## indieman

rmullins08 said:


> I love them.  Got them during Noble's black friday sale.  No regrets (although I do wonder how the K10s would sound).
> 
> Only thing I might change in the setup is upgrade the DAP.  My scroll wheel is a bit finicky on my X1.



X3ii


----------



## ShreyasMax

mechavulcan said:


> I have the PHA-1, it's pretty good, to me a rather dark background and theres some depth to the music, compared to my fiio e07k which now seems rather hollow sounding


 
  
 I have the E07k as well, but as a  stand alone amp it seems to perform a little lesser than the X3's own internal amp. 
 When you are giving the sound comparison above, is it when being used as USB DAC+amp or as standalone amps connected to LO of your player?
  
 Thanks


----------



## snapple10




----------



## x RELIC x

rmullins08 said:


> Fiio X1
> Fiio Stacking Kit
> ALO Rx
> 
> Noble 6 Universal with Linum BaX Cable




Very interested to know what you think of the ALO Rx.

I was between the Noble 6 and JH Angie....... Ended up with Angie. Talk about large IEMs. More like Frankenbolts!


----------



## DMinor

How many fools are left here since April 1st every year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 Now please update me on the latest TOTL whatever. I have lost track of them given my commitment to other hobbies. That said, any head-fi'ers are enjoying the audio path totally free of caps?


----------



## FiJAAS

Just received the Xiamoi Pistions 3rd Generation, now I'm thinking about replacing my Koss PortaPro with Sennheiser HD25-1 II..... This is a never ending battle.


----------



## 424358

fijaas said:


> Just received the Xiamoi Pistions 3rd Generation, now I'm thinking about replacing my Koss PortaPro with Sennheiser HD25-1 II..... This is a never ending battle.


 
 If you have the cash I would go for the HD25-1 II's! I love the looks of them and the amperior. But they are quite the money so I settled for the JVC HAS500Z. Apparently they are great in bass. Getting here tomorrow cannot wait. Enjoy those pistons, I've heard mixed reviews so far on them. They look nice though.


----------



## Mimouille

Despite the everlasting fit problems, the JH Roxannes sound great. Here with AK240SS and Toxic Silver Widow 22AWG.


----------



## acain

mimouille said:


> Despite the everlasting fit problems, the JH Roxannes sound great. Here with AK240SS and Toxic Silver Widow 22AWG.


 
 That is one beautiful picture and even nicer set up.


----------



## mysony1

Where do you get the toxic cable? Hk?


----------



## Cotnijoe

mysony1 said:


> Where do you get the toxic cable? Hk?




UK


----------



## Mimouille

acain said:


> That is one beautiful picture and even nicer set up.


 
 Thanks! ...this phat setup is playing some phat hip hop right now. Me likey that clean bass and spacious sound.
  


mysony1 said:


> Where do you get the toxic cable? Hk?


 
 I ordered directly from Franck at Toxic Cables. http://www.head-fi.org/u/279519/toxic-cables


----------



## Leviticus

My new rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Sony ZX2 Walkman, Sennheiser Momentum M2, Silver plated copper cable.


----------



## CJG888

mimouille said:


> acain said:
> 
> 
> > That is one beautiful picture and even nicer set up.
> ...




Looks like he has several customers in China now...


----------



## Mimouille

cjg888 said:


> Looks like he has several customers in China now...


 
 My main cable supplier is Stephen Guo at Beat Audio. Toxic and DHC are great too, but Stephen is closer, and I prefer the Beat Audio finish.


----------



## muzic4life

sorensiim said:


> Did you do a side-by-side comparison? I thought the AK240SS was "just" a regular AK240 with a stainless steel case in stead of duraluminum.




I own both. Ak240dr and the ak240SS. The SS uses its "un-coated" body as a ground and creates problem with TRRS jack. When u plug trrs jack..the ground jack contacts the SS body ground and creates distortion. To eliminate this problem..AK suggests to use 'small-tape' mod to prevent both ground make contact each other. 

Sound Quality difference? I dont think the difference is 25-30% at least to my ears after i compared both of them many times! I have some headfons and iems which i think they good enough defining the clarity and details. And to me .between ak240DR vs SS..yes they do have a SLIGHTLY different in tonality. I think SS is somewhat brighter..a bit more clear and could be the effect of different ground used between the two. But..TBH with you..to me peraonally...the diffence IS NOT MUCH. and i would rather say they have a slightly different color of sound, NOT the quality. 

> i prefer to use ak240DR for my Dita Truth and so does to some of my Grado phones (certain series)


----------



## FiJAAS

misterchao said:


> If you have the cash I would go for the HD25-1 II's! I love the looks of them and the amperior. But they are quite the money so I settled for the JVC HAS500Z. Apparently they are great in bass. Getting here tomorrow cannot wait. Enjoy those pistons, I've heard mixed reviews so far on them. They look nice though.




I also thought about getting the JVC HAS500Z instead of the HD25-1. I hope you will post a review of them once you get it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

HD25 are an awesome headphone. If you ever become bored of thier sound simply open the headband a little apart (the dividable part) sit them on a table in eyes view and stare at them... Awesome. 

Excellent design. 

I was so intrigued by HD25 I've recently added the Amperior to my collection.


----------



## FiJAAS

h20fidelity said:


> HD25 are an awesome headphone. If you ever become bored of thier sound simply open the headband a little apart (the dividable part) sit them on a table in eyes view and stare at them... Awesome.
> 
> Excellent design.
> 
> I was so intrigued by HD25 I've recently added the Amperior to my collection.




Lol oh wow, I'll definitely have to get me a pair soon now. The Amperior are a little too pricey for me but they are beautifully designed.


----------



## H20Fidelity

fijaas said:


> Lol oh wow, I'll definitely have to get me a pair soon now. The Amperior are a little too pricey for me but they are beautifully designed.




Funny story about my HD25. They're actually made up from two HD25 headphones I picked up cheap on eBay, both with problems (2 individual sales). I've rebuilt them from the ground up with new cable, pads, building one pair from the two. 

So for me they win a soft spot for those reasons. Keep your eye out on eBay, sometimes you can pick them up cheap.


----------



## FiJAAS

h20fidelity said:


> Funny story about my HD25. They're actually made up from two HD25 headphones I picked up cheap on eBay, both with problems (2 individual sales). I've rebuilt them from the ground up with new cable, pads, building one pair from the two.
> 
> So for me they win a soft spot for those reasons. Keep your eye out on eBay, sometimes you can pick them up cheap.




Sounds like an hell of a good deal. I'll take a look at EBay. What were the issues with the sets?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Behold....


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> Behold....


When I tried the pono player at axpona it seemed bright to my ears. Maybe because I was listening to the HD 800 with them. 

How does the ety sound with it?


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> When I tried the pono player at axpona it seemed bright to my ears. Maybe because I was listening to the HD 800 with them.
> 
> How does the ety sound with it?




I agree with that brightish comment. I'd say it's leaning fractionally bright which lends a rather clean presentation. You know, most people who listen to ER4S with Pono (at least 2) said it sounds veiled, kinda muddy, lacking dynamics. I do not hear this. 

Maybe a tip difference between foam and triple flange silicon. Because it's very clear, clean and quite saturated with detail, especially great for vocals and acoustic genres. With bass heavy genres it's not exactly perfect. 

Basically lives up to the Etymotic ER4S name of analytical. With the glider tips it's even brighter than foam or silicon and can be testy with poorly mastered albums or treble heated tracks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mimouille said:


> Despite the everlasting fit problems, the JH Roxannes sound great. Here with AK240SS and Toxic Silver Widow 22AWG.


 
 How do you find the flexibility with the SW 22awg?  I've been thinking about matching them with K10's.  Thanks.


----------



## Mimouille

fiascogarcia said:


> How do you find the flexibility with the SW 22awg?  I've been thinking about matching them with K10's.  Thanks.


Non problem with flexibility but it is a very thick cable. It still find it portable, but big.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Birthdays are spent with family... 

Acoustic Research AR-M2, OPPO HA-2, WAGNUS Sieve Sheep, Noble Audio Kaiser 10


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Enjoying with this rig classical music the all day long <3


----------



## robm321

visceriouszero said:


> Birthdays are spent with family...
> 
> Acoustic Research AR-M2, OPPO HA-2, WAGNUS Sieve Sheep, Noble Audio Kaiser 10




Yeah, who says you can't choose your family. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mimouille

visceriouszero said:


> Birthdays are spent with family...
> 
> Acoustic Research AR-M2, OPPO HA-2, WAGNUS Sieve Sheep, Noble Audio Kaiser 10


How do you like the AR-M2 vs. other DAPs? Should it not be better than the Oppo?


----------



## FFBookman

h20fidelity said:


> Behold....


 
 Could have been the iPod Pro but Apple was seduced by the mp3 and thinness at any cost.
  
 Nice picture.
  
 Here's my precious in action:
  

  
 I've said before, I think the shape is perfect for a music player. As perfect as the sound. Amazing. Simple.
  
 They out-Apple'd Apple in the really important ways.  
  
 Steve Jobs would own this device and either copy it or buy the company. I don't think the new Apple-Beats cares for quality like this.
  
 The modern slab smartphone is a design nightmare. You have to be very coordinated and in perfect health to operate it. You have to know so many technical details to get it to do anything. It literally is a full client computer and complete overkill for a music player.
  
 I would not be surprised if all future DAP's adopt this shape. It's superior to the slab in so many ways.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ffbookman said:


> Could have been the iPod Pro but Apple was seduced by the mp3 and thinness at any cost.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> ...




I'm undecided about the shape, it's not bothersome though I've had 'this is a bit gimmicky' feelings once or twice. My Pono player basically came into my life very easily (good price) and 100% unplanned so we just cruise along getting to know each other. 

I cannot deny the sound is very good with the correct pairing, and good recording quality or mastering will bring out it's true colors. I don't mean 24bit, simply the quality of the recording. 

Enjoy your toy.


----------



## robm321

The whole issue with the shape is that it doesn't fit in the pocket well. That's why all smartphones and DAPs are flat and rectangle. For a desktop the shape seems fine.


----------



## H20Fidelity

robm321 said:


> The whole issue with the shape is that it doesn't fit in the pocket well. That's why all smartphones and DAPs are flat and rectangle. For a desktop the shape seems fine.




It also quite awkward for amping, at least in a portable sense. I've tried it, you kind of need to sit Pono on an angle and strap the beast down pyramid upwards. (the line out is great though) 

Easily solvable by using a longer cable and keeping the amp / player separate around the house.


----------



## NLNH




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

h20fidelity said:


> It also quite awkward for amping, at least in a portable sense. I've tried it, you kind of need to sit Pono on an angle and strap the beast down pyramid upwards. (the line out is great though)
> 
> Easily solvable by using a longer cable and keeping the amp / player separate around the house.


 
  
 Its cool how the Sony MDR-Z7 and ZBA-Z5 include balanced cables for their PHA-3, that also happen to work with the Pono balanced out.  Makes owning one quite tempting...


----------



## Richsvt

Just got together two sweet sounding systems. One for home and one for out and about...


----------



## clee290

ffbookman said:


> Could have been the iPod Pro but Apple was seduced by the mp3 and thinness at any cost.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeesh, the Apple hate is strong in this one.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mimouille said:


> How do you like the AR-M2 vs. other DAPs? Should it not be better than the Oppo?




I just started listening to it but I really like it. I was just happy the M2 could use USB DACs so I plugged in the HA2.


----------



## appleidappleid

ipod video+cayin n6
 ie80+heir audio 8.0 iem


----------



## Wyd4

clee290 said:


> Yeesh, the Apple hate is strong in this one.




*with


----------



## rasmushorn

iPod 80Gb, Quickstep, Heir Audio Tzar 350.


----------



## Mimouille

visceriouszero said:


> I just started listening to it but I really like it. I was just happy the M2 could use USB DACs so I plugged in the HA2.


I like the first one, but not a fan of the design and build on this one.


----------



## headhog




----------



## rudi0504

Ocharaku Kaede II best Transportable amp is Mass Ko Bo 404

Source :
AK 100 FAD Japan

Amps :
MASS KO BO 404
WAGNUS EPSILON S 
BAKOON HDA 5520

Iem :
Ocharaku Kaede II

Cable :
IC DHC Compliment 4

Saturday nite lonely at home i have tried my 3 top tier amps to find best synergy with my Kaede II
I found out as follow the best to the very good amp as follow :

Mass Ko Bo 404 >

Wagnus Epsilon S > 

Bakoon HDA 5520

Mass Ko Bo 404 Trrs is for iem dont have hiss
single ended has hiss for headphone. 
This hiss does not disturb my enjoyment the Sound Quality from my Mass Ko Bo 404 as my best portable amp to date.

Masa Ko Bo 404 as 1st Place 
Wagnus Epsilon S as 2nd Place
Bakoon HDA 5520 as 3rd Place :

Mass Ko Bo 404 sound quality
high : 
Better clarity and detail and better high presents
mid : 
better pronounce and very sweet
Bass : 
better impact detail and speed.
Separation :
Is the best from these 3 Candidats
Soundstage :
More 3 D like in Big Concert Hall .

Imo


----------



## seeteeyou

rudi0504 said:


> Ocharaku Kaede II best Transportable amp is Mass Ko Bo 404


 
  
 Thanks Rudi for posting your impressions, 404 is such a fine amp and I'm also happy about its sound quality when it's driving FAD Piano Forte X-G.
  
  
 I saw that you're connecting 404 and AK240SS with a pair of adapters for your balanced ICs before, are you planning to order the flagship DHC Mini Spore 4 Fusion from Peter?
  
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=128


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Thanks Rudi for posting your impressions, 404 is such a fine amp and I'm also happy about its sound quality when it's driving FAD Piano Forte X-G.
> 
> [rule]
> I saw that you're connecting 404 and AK240SS with a pair of adapters for your balanced ICs before, are you planning to order the flagship DHC Mini Spore 4 Fusion from Peter?
> ...




You are welcome Framkie 
Mass Ko Bo 404 is My Best transportable amp to date


----------



## rudi0504

Sennheiser HD 800 is the most difficult to drive Headphone.
Once you get the synergy . Wow it can make you fly to the moon with HD 800 Sound Quality.
Tonite i found my best synergy portable amp for my HD 800 is 
Mass Ko Bo 404.

Source :
AK 100 FAD Edition

Amp :
Mass Ko Bo 404 

Headphone :
Sennheiser HD 800

Cable :
IC : DHC Complement 4
SAA Endorphin with Adapter for LCD Pin

Sound Quality :

High :
Very good in detail and clarity and very good presents and high extension

Mid :
Very sweet and clear and very good pronounce it is very difficult can make excellent mid from HD 800 with other portable amps

Bass :
Very good bass impact and very good bass speed.
Never get the basa so tight and can go very low with my other amps.

Separation :
Very clear and i can detect the individual instrument about the position.in Orchestra

Soundstage :
Very wide soundstage like in big Concert Hall .

Overall :
Never sound my HD 800 so amazing like with mass kobo 404.
Only my deaktop big brother mass ko bo 394 can drive my HD 800 in excellemmt sq.
Ny source is direct AK 100 .if i put DAC inbetween like Hugo or Aurender Flow .
Woow it can go more crazy with my Mass Ko Bo 404
Imo








I have changed The IC from DHC Cmplement 4 to Crystal Cable Reference Diamond 3 wires 
Sound Quality improve In better Way , The individual instrument more focus and has better clarity too.
Better mid pronounce and bass impact more weight and Speed .
I Love This set Up more and more For My HD 800


----------



## mysony1

Hi Rudi what do you think if combo of ak240ss, mass kobo 404 and fitear mh335dw?


----------



## rudi0504

mysony1 said:


> Hi Rudi what do you think if combo of ak240ss, mass kobo 404 and fitear mh335dw?




Hi 
AK 240 SS balance out TRRS > Line In balance TRRS Mass Ko Bo 404 > MH 335 DW SR balance TRRS = My Best iems set Up


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


>




Wow........love the silver on silver ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Wow........love the silver on silver ...


 
  
 Lacks refinement. Sounds good especially if you control the volume levels, though Alien's lack of power takes its toll on SRH940. You can notice a difference when plugging them into DX50 on medium gain. The Shozy still throws out great clarity and detail, but soon as a complex passage or heavy part of track arrives it turns into spaghetti sauce.
  
 Sure looks nice / unique though, and probably the average listener wouldn't care.


----------



## traehekat




----------



## FFBookman

clee290 said:


> Yeesh, the Apple hate is strong in this one.


 

 Not me, I have a ton of apple gear, I've made a living with apple gear for many years. Good stuff. But they don't know jack shat about audio. Never have.
  
 Neil asked Steve if he was ever going to upgrade the iPod. Steve said no, you do it. So he did. PonoPlayer 1 is iPod 1 with no audio compromises. Everything else is the same. That's kinda why I love it.
  
 It's the promise of iPod delivered. I carry 400+ full quality albums around with me, battery powered, USB cable away from full reset/reload/recharge.  That makes me happy, and it makes many others happy because they get to hear this full quality music played back in full quality. It's good for all.


----------



## metinnitem1

New portable rig


----------



## Mimouille

AK240SS > Beat Audio Signal Balanced 2.5 TRRS > Shure SE846


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Portable rig driving a desktop amp, the Mjolnir.


----------



## Turrican2

Both items burning-in....patience required


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

turrican2 said:


> Both items burning-in....patience required


 
  
 I kinda dig the clear case.  Didn't know that was an option....


----------



## Turrican2

buttuglyjeff said:


> I kinda dig the clear case.  Didn't know that was an option....




I think they only made 390 of the transparent ones.


----------



## NLNH

turrican2 said:


> Both items burning-in....patience required


 
  
 This looks interesting


----------



## jjshin23

metinnitem1 said:


> New portable rig


 

 Nice new rig.  what amp is that on the bottom.


----------



## indieman

Xduoo X2 and ATH-M50X


----------



## Wokei

Very nice @indieman ......would like to hear this set up one day ..cheers


----------



## oldmate

nlnh said:


> This looks interesting


 
 The worlds best kept secret!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Just did a bit of research on the MH1 - apparently it is. Will have to keep a look out on eBay for them. I love this budget market, it's where the real action is.


----------



## Turrican2

oldmate said:


> The worlds best kept secret!!
> 
> Edit: Just did a bit of research on the MH1 - apparently it is. Will have to keep a look out on eBay for them. I love this budget market, it's where the real action is.




MH1 is a great phone, although recabling is definitely a requirement. You can buy them already recabled for very little these days.


----------



## metinnitem1

@jjshin23; Topping NX1


----------



## bugula

turrican2 said:


> Both items burning-in....patience required


 
 always liked that clear case...been on the lookout for one to go with my yellow pono. nice rig!


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Very nice @indieman
> ......would like to hear this set up one day ..cheers



It's the best sounding setup yet for the m50x (better than dragonfly dac imo).


----------



## Turrican2

bugula said:


> always liked that clear case...been on the lookout for one to go with my yellow pono. nice rig!


 

 thanks.  Started listening to it today, sounds good.  Seems to lack the authority of my DX100 but not sure it's a fair comparison, need a lot more time with it also.  Thinking of re-terminating the MH1s to balanced to compare the difference.


----------



## rmullins08

I think I am good for a while.  AK100 with Red Wine Audio's S mod, into the ALO Rx.  Noble 6 Universal with Linum BaX cable.
  
 Only thing I might look for is a new LO cable


----------



## Onix

turrican2 said:


> Both items burning-in....patience required


 
  
 Now I really want a Pono. I'll better start saving.


----------



## indieman

onix said:


> Now I really want a Pono. I'll better start saving.



Good luck finding a clear body one :/
I couldn't find one...


----------



## mysony1




----------



## Wyd4

My travel companion today.


----------



## JoeDoe

128gb CF iPod 5.5 > JDS C5 > SM64s 

Oh, and a whole lot of BTG Audio SPC 

This rig sent the X5 to the classifieds.


----------



## mosshorn

joedoe said:


> 128gb CF iPod 5.5 > JDS C5 > SM64s
> 
> Oh, and a whole lot of BTG Audio SPC
> 
> ...


 
 Looks awesome Joe! I had my DIYmod+C421 back in the day with SM3's and DHC Nucleotide, this is like a beautiful continuation!


----------



## w3ird0l0l

turrican2 said:


> Both items burning-in....patience required


 
  
 nice casing! love the transparent look!


----------



## jjshin23

That clear looks pretty nice - congrats on snagging one of those.


----------



## zniper2984




----------



## sp3llv3xit

AK 480?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rmullins08 said:


> I think I am good for a while.  AK100 with Red Wine Audio's S mod, into the ALO Rx.  Noble 6 Universal with Linum BaX cable.
> 
> Only thing I might look for is a new LO cable


 



 Try the  Crystal Cable.   They have this 3.5mm to 3.5mm short interconnect.


----------



## Levanter

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK 480?


 
  
 That's AK240...


----------



## Wyd4

levanter said:


> That's AK240...



Orly?


----------



## x RELIC x

AK240 x 2 = AK480


----------



## sp3llv3xit

levanter said:


> That's AK240...


 



 I know.  Hehe.  240 + 240 = 480?

 Was just playing with the name.


----------



## Kojaku

#waitingamonthformychineseotgcabletogethere
  
 Kojaku


----------



## yeahx

Checking out my new to me LOD with my Triple Fi 10. Remember those? Bought the Audiominor LOD from fiascogarcia who was cool and mailed it the next morning. Liking it very much so far.


----------



## zzubbione

Hello !
 Little big evolution on my humble rig. New amp, really nice. New iem, this RHA are so good. and new DIY LOD... cool one but was a pain in the ... to build... -_-'


----------



## acain

zzubbione said:


> Hello !
> Little big evolution on my humble rig. New amp, really nice. New iem, this RHA are so good. and new DIY LOD... cool one but was a pain in the ... to build... -_-'


 

 That is very cool what did you make it out of?


----------



## zzubbione

thanks.
 it made with a little scrap of aluminium, parts of an old LOD, some epoxy putty, vinyl sticker and... time. ^^


----------



## acain

zzubbione said:


> thanks.
> it made with a little scrap of aluminium, parts of an old LOD, some epoxy putty, vinyl sticker and... time. ^^


 

 It looks very professional your next one you should slot the connector so you could use it with other sources, I am sure that one took enough time although.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






zzubbione said:


> Hello !
> Little big evolution on my humble rig. New amp, really nice. New iem, this RHA are so good. and new DIY LOD... cool one but was a pain in the ... to build... -_-'






Incredible workmanship on that LOD. Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## zzubbione

many thanks really 
  
@acain : thanks. well, at the start i wanted to add some stuff like a mini usb for charge iphone... but after some brain working, the autonomy of the iphone 4 is still enough for a day of listening. and this lod is really dedicated to this rig. maybe (no. for sure in fact),  if i change my amp or source, a new lod will be mandatory ^^


----------



## acain

My humble rig for the day. Fiio X1 stacked with Fiio E07K, Aurisonic Rockets.


----------



## Wokei

acain said:


> My humble rig for the day. Fiio X1 stacked with Fiio E07K, Aurisonic Rockets.




Me want your rig ..LOL


----------



## acain

Me want your DX90 LOL.


----------



## ShreyasMax

acain said:


> My humble rig for the day. Fiio X1 stacked with Fiio E07K, Aurisonic Rockets.


 
 Nice pic.
  
 I have the X3 and E07k currently, but feel that there's something missing in the bass detail and/or tightness. Do you think upgrading to the E12A would be a significant step up? Also the original E12 is going pretty cheap nowadays, but is the E12A worth the extra cash, in terms of soundstaging, details, clarity etc (apart from the obvious preference for IEMs with lower noise)?
  
 Thanks in advance, cheers


----------



## acain

shreyasmax said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> I have the X3 and E07k currently, but feel that there's something missing in the bass detail and/or tightness. Do you think upgrading to the E12A would be a significant step up? Also the original E12 is going pretty cheap nowadays, but is the E12A worth the extra cash, in terms of soundstaging, details, clarity etc (apart from the obvious preference for IEMs with lower noise)?
> 
> Thanks in advance, cheers


 

 Thanks never heard the E12 or A version but a lot of people are happy with the E12A. How much is the older version going for. I need a portable amp without an LCD screen so I don't have to worry about damaging it.


----------



## ShreyasMax

acain said:


> Thanks never heard the E12 or A version but a lot of people are happy with the E12A. How much is the older version going for. I need a portable amp without an LCD screen so I don't have to worry about damaging it.


 
  
 Here in India they're going for around 120 USD, but you'll probably get it cheaper in the US. The E12A is currently around 190 USD here; I'll probably get it for around 170 USD after discounts, which is about $10 more than the international price of 159 USD.


----------



## acain

I really like the color of the E12A it's sharp looking. I was thinking of getting that or Ibasso sub zero or the jds lab c5d. You live in India audio equipment is pretty popular over there? Is there a lot of headphone stores over there, where I live there is none.


----------



## ShreyasMax

acain said:


> I really like the color of the E12A it's sharp looking. I was thinking of getting that or Ibasso sub zero or the jds lab c5d. You live in India audio equipment is pretty popular over there? Is there a lot of headphone stores over there, where I live there is none.


 
  
 Ibasso D-Zero Mk2 should be good, from what I've read (for only 119 USD). JDS C5 (amp only) should be better, C5D is DAC+Amp.
  
 Well here in India there aren't many headphone stores at all, there're probably just a handful dedicated to headphones, mainly Headphone Zone and Pro Audio Home (IEM's are getting pretty popular though). The only stores one gets to try them out are at electronics retail stores mostly stocking the popular models; the only high end brands being Sennheiser, V-Moda etc.
  
 I depend on online reviews and fellow Indians in the head-fi community for feedback, and if I've to buy one, with best offer, I generally ship it to my cousin's address in California, who then ships it to me. Also there are some good online stores in Singapore and Australia that ship internationally, either free or cheap shipping rates.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rockbox'ed iBasso DX50 with 256 GB SD card (together in a old iRiver H320 leather case) paired with Etymotic ER-4S still a great combo for classicial music!


----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


> rockbox'ed iBasso DX50 with 256 GB SD card (together in a old iRiver H320 leather case) paired with Etymotic ER-4S still a great combo for classicial music!


 
  
 Nice theme, sort of looks like from the Alien franchise.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Hehe it's pretty nice on DX50: http://themes.rockbox.org/index.php?target=cowond2&themeid=1739 I've tried around 10 different themes, but this is my favorit still.


----------



## NLNH

h1f1add1cted said:


> rockbox'ed iBasso DX50 with 256 GB SD card (together in a old iRiver H320 leather case) paired with Etymotic ER-4S still a great combo for classicial music!


 
 This looks really cool


----------



## aerodrew

Loving this rig, but maybe I'll save the blue cable for when I get a pair of SE846


----------



## Mimouille

I am not sure a truly portable rig gets much better than this. 
  
 AK240SS > Uber Cable v2 (V3?) > Ref1 Too.


----------



## Levanter

mimouille said:


> I am not sure a truly portable rig gets much better than this.
> 
> AK240SS > Uber Cable v2 (V3?) > Ref1 Too.


 
  
 How about your AK240SS > SE5 Ult?


----------



## Mimouille

levanter said:


> How about your AK240SS > SE5 Ult?


 
 Should be similarly good, not better. But it is away for reshell, the fit was so - so.


----------



## marko93101

aerodrew said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sweet jesus, what cable is that?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> I am not sure a truly portable rig gets much better than this.
> 
> AK240SS > Uber Cable v2 (V3?) > Ref1 Too.




*speechless*


----------



## sp3llv3xit

aerodrew said:


> Loving this rig, but maybe I'll save the blue cable for when I get a pair of SE846


 


 What is that amp?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Sweet and controlled.


 AK240SS >> KoJo Km01 Brass >> Noble 4c


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> Sweet and controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> AK240SS >> KoJo Km01 Brass >> Noble 4c





Wahh show hand


----------



## Turrican2




----------



## CJG888

sp3llv3xit said:


> aerodrew said:
> 
> 
> > Loving this rig, but maybe I'll save the blue cable for when I get a pair of SE846
> ...




It's that Audio Technica Bluetooth widget, isn't it. Is it any good?


----------



## jay-w

sp3llv3xit said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That looks great man.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

AK240SS >> Neotech Crystal Interconnect twined with Mundorf silver/gold >> ALO International >> AKG-K3003


----------



## sp3llv3xit

jay-w said:


> That looks great man.


 


 Thanks, jay-w.  It sounds even greater.


----------



## Turrican2

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK240SS >> Neotech Crystal Interconnect twined with Mundorf silver/gold >> ALO International >> AKG-K3003


 
 Is that a 4-pole to 3-pole adapter for the K3003 (left hand plug)? if so, where did  you source it please?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

turrican2 said:


> Is that a 4-pole to 3-pole adapter for the K3003 (left hand plug)? if so, where did  you source it please?


 
  
 No. It is just a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter.  I plugged it in just to have three huge barrels sticking out of the International.  

 I use it with my full-sized headphones.


----------



## aerodrew

marko93101 said:


> Sweet jesus, what cable is that?


 
  
 It's a cadence series cable for the shure SE series. You can find them on ebay. the wiring is also silver.


----------



## aerodrew

cjg888 said:


> It's that Audio Technica Bluetooth widget, isn't it. Is it any good?


 
  
 Yes it's quite good for a bluetooth amp.


----------



## CJG888

What is the output power? Will it drive full size cans (e.g. DT48)?


----------



## Turrican2

Oneplus One --> Tidal Steaming --> iFi Micro iDSD  --> AKG K3003   (track skipping controlled by LG G Watch r - not pictured)


----------



## Androb

turrican2 said:


> Oneplus One --> Tidal Steaming --> iFi Micro iDSD  --> AKG K3003   (track skipping controlled by LG G Watch r - not pictured)


 
 Excellent setup! I got almost the same as you, except a moto watch, other phones and LG G2 as player!  I love the portable power of the idsd!


----------



## Turrican2

androb said:


> Excellent setup! I got almost the same as you, except a moto watch, other phones and LG G2 as player!  I love the portable power of the idsd!


 

 great that it plays anything via the USB port now, Poweramp, Neutron, Tidal, etc with the new (beta) FW, game changer for me.


----------



## Androb

turrican2 said:


> great that it plays anything via the USB port now, Poweramp, Neutron, Tidal, etc with the new (beta) FW, game changer for me.


 
 Oh I didn't know that, is it the xmos FW from ifi's homepage?


----------



## Turrican2

androb said:


> Oh I didn't know that, is it the xmos FW from ifi's homepage?




Open a support ticket if you want access to v4.8 beta fw

http://www.head-fi.org/t/728236/ifi-idsd-micro-dsd512-pcm768-dac-and-headphone-amp-impressions-reviews-and-comments/3405#post_11489963


----------



## Androb

turrican2 said:


> Open a support ticket if you want access to v4.8 beta fw
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/728236/ifi-idsd-micro-dsd512-pcm768-dac-and-headphone-amp-impressions-reviews-and-comments/3405#post_11489963


 
 Thx! I sent an email, hopefully gets the FW tomorrow and in that case there will be music whole afternoon


----------



## Kerouac

Going through this thread for the past 30 minutes...so many great portable rigs and pictures of them and everytime I can hear myself thinking ''Hmmm, how would this one sound?'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here are 2 of my own portable favourites:
  

  
 1) Pono player (balanced mode) => balanced cable => Sony XBA-Z5
 2) FiiO X5 => Crystal Piccolino ic => Cayin C5 => Toxic Silver Widow cable => Tralucent 1plus2
 Both have wonderfull synergy imo...


----------



## Androb

turrican2 said:


> Open a support ticket if you want access to v4.8 beta fw
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/728236/ifi-idsd-micro-dsd512-pcm768-dac-and-headphone-amp-impressions-reviews-and-comments/3405#post_11489963


 
 Thx! Now I listen through tidal, and I have to say the sound quality is excellent! Just like listening to the pc!


----------



## Androb

Here is my setup


----------



## floydfan33

Here is my transportable kit ready to go. HD800/IDSD Micro/AK100ii/Angie/Optical and OTG connectors in a Nanuk 915 case.


----------



## acain

floydfan33 said:


> Here is my transportable kit ready to go. HD800/IDSD Micro/AK100ii/Angie/Optical and OTG connectors in a Nanuk 915 case.


 
  
 Very nice emergency kit.


----------



## Androb

floydfan33 said:


> Here is my transportable kit ready to go. HD800/IDSD Micro/AK100ii/Angie/Optical and OTG connectors in a Nanuk 915 case.


 
 Now I know what i'm aiming for


----------



## Podster

androb said:


> Now I know what i'm aiming for


 
 Well there is no doubt that setup deserves that case
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top notch


----------



## Podster

acain said:


> Very nice emergency kit.


 
 No kidding and once again why I need to stay out of this place! This rig is comparable to my home rig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sad thing is for everything I've spent in the portable side I could own this setup


----------



## FFBookman

CRANKING IT   aka   UNYEILDING CONDITIONING    TUNE OUT FROM ALL THAT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Podster

ffbookman said:


> CRANKING IT   aka   UNYEILDING CONDITIONING    TUNE OUT FROM ALL THAT'S HAPPENING


 
 Not too mention that yellow pick of destiny back there


----------



## FFBookman

podster said:


> Not too mention that yellow pick of destiny back there


 

 Yeah that's my buddy's bass pick, I play without a pick. But I don't slap and pop enough to play any fishbone on bass 
  
 Funny, most amazing thing my PonoPlayer might have accomplished so far is turning that crappy 1992 Roland PA with mismatched PA speakers into a powerhouse of clarity.
  
 I had 24bit Zep playing so loud and so clear the other night it was astounding. It was up there for the loudest music volume level I've ever been near, well, clear volume. And I've toured with rock bands, so I know loud.
  
 Something about the way PonoPlayer removes distortion from every layer of playback leaves the signal so clean you can literally shake the boards off the wall without pain in the ears if your PA is up to it. I never knew mine was, since it was fed the usual mud and digital crud for the last 20 years.


----------



## Podster

ffbookman said:


> Yeah that's my buddy's bass pick, I play without a pick. But I don't slap and pop enough to play any fishbone on bass
> 
> Funny, most amazing thing my PonoPlayer might have accomplished so far is turning that crappy 1992 Roland PA with mismatched PA speakers into a powerhouse of clarity.
> 
> ...


 
 Looks to have given a whole new life to the Roland mixer


----------



## cattlethief

Just picked this cracking little DAC up from ebay for £36 in mint condition,
 sounds very nice with my Audio Technica phones,not much info on it but it
 uses the so called "Miracle DAC'" AK4396 by Asahi Kasei,who ive noticed
 is supplying the chip for the new AK380(AK4490x2).


----------



## dissembled

I love, love, the M50s. I'm thinking of upgrading to the M50xs because the cable on mine is way too long. I'm thinking of purchasing the blue version though I'm wondering, is the secondary color on it tan or more orange. I'd buy it if it was tan as I hate orange.


----------



## Jeb Listens

FOSTEX HP-P1 / B&W P7 / IPHONE / SUMMER


----------



## Leviticus

ffbookman said:


> Yeah that's my buddy's bass pick, I play without a pick. But I don't slap and pop enough to play any fishbone on bass


 
  
 The best techniques ever invented for any instrument. Man do I love that sound of some proper slapping and popping!


----------



## r2muchstuff

Patio & perfect weather.  Evening rig - X1, Arrow 4G, JDS Labs Tiny Interconnect, Vsonic AN16


----------



## Yobster69

r2muchstuff said:


> Patio & perfect weather.  Evening rig - X1, Arrow 4G, JDS Labs Tiny Interconnect, Vsonic AN16


Nice. Enjoy your tunes


----------



## altrunox

zzubbione said:


> Hello !
> Little big evolution on my humble rig. New amp, really nice. New iem, this RHA are so good. and new DIY LOD... cool one but was a pain in the ... to build... -_-'
> 
> 
> ...


 
 wooooooooooooooow, impressive!!!
 Looks so nice!


----------



## stilleh




----------



## coachenzo

Nexus 6
Creative Aurvana Gold
Neutron music player
Sara Barelles Love on the rocks

Counter top Starbucks@Bend Oregon


----------



## lookingforIEMs

X5 > Plussound Type 6 copper Litz IC > Alo continental v2 > whiplash TWAu > Ex1000


----------



## fiascogarcia

leviticus said:


> The best techniques ever invented for any instrument. Man do I love that sound of some proper slapping and popping!


 

 Primus!


----------



## ShreyasMax

jeb listens said:


> FOSTEX HP-P1 / B&W P7 / IPHONE / SUMMER


 
  
 Great pic. 
  
 By the way, where I come from, 'summer' reads extremely unbearably hot. To put it very mildly, that is.
 But an 'English Summer' does sound (and look) jolly good, I say. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Jeb Listens

shreyasmax said:


> Great pic.
> 
> By the way, where I come from, 'summer' reads extremely unbearably hot. To put it very mildly, that is.
> But an 'English Summer' does sound (and look) jolly good, I say.
> ...


 

 lol! Thanks ShreyasMax.... yes its rarely _too_ hot here .. in fact,  I have a thick woollen jumper on today.  That's an English summer for you!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Happy listening & stay cool, 
  
 Jeb.


----------



## Arty McGhee

fiascogarcia said:


> Primus!


 
 primus sucks!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Couldn't help noticing your notes
Is that cholesterol part of Anatomy & Physiology course you're taking?





lookingforiems said:


> X5 > Plussound Type 6 copper Litz IC > Alo continental v2 > whiplash TWAu > Ex1000


----------



## fiascogarcia

arty mcghee said:


> primus sucks!


 

 Yeah, I know, but you can't deny Les Claypool can slap a bass!


----------



## Wyd4

I love primus lol.
Though I rarely just listen to them.. Definitely a band you need to watch to get the full value out of.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

audiobreeder said:


> Couldn't help noticing your notes
> Is that cholesterol part of Anatomy & Physiology course you're taking?





Yas it is


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A loaner from a friend.  Bakoon HPA-01m.


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> A loaner from a friend.  Bakoon HPA-01m.


 
 Others have probably asked, but do you have a photography studio?  Excellent photos!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

fiascogarcia said:


> Others have probably asked, but do you have a photography studio?  Excellent photos!





No, I don't. And thank you for the compliment.

If i tell you that I stapled a black cloth over my curtains, laid over the same on a table and then killed all but the lone blue LED light in my bedroom to shoot those photos, would you believe me?

No strobe lights. No umbrella. 

I used a mobile phone's screen as a makeshift backlight, and the distant blue LED To create the bluish cool ambience. Nothing more.


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> No, I don't. And thank you for the compliment.
> 
> If i tell you that I stapled a black cloth over my curtains, laid over the same on a table and then killed all but the lone blue LED light in my bedroom to shoot those photos, would you believe me?
> 
> ...


 

 Makes it even more impressive!


----------



## rarrior

Upgraded a while ago, finally posting it in here.

Currently waiting on my MEElectronics M6 Pro's to show up.

iBasso DX50>Fiio E11K2>JDS Labs short 3.5mm connector>BlackBerry ear buds


----------



## snellemin

Jamming with my TTPOD T1-E today.  Sadly none of the supplied eartips worked for my ears canals.  I couldn't get a good seal on one ear.  I swapped in some old monster medium sized foam tips instead.  Bass and clarity is amazing after that.  Using it with my FIIO E12A and Kaisertone app.


----------



## FiJAAS

I updated my portable audio rig.

Griffin Elan Form Leather Case
Apple iPod Classic 7th Generation
Sony PHA-1A 
Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro (250 Ohms)
ALO Audio SXC 24 Line Out Dock (USB-A) 
Lowepro Tahoe 30 Camera Pouch
Beyerdynamic DT-Bag
Compact Discs Ripped To Apple Lossless Audio Files







The Sony PHA-1A is a little too bright for my tastes, I'm thinking about returning it for either the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo -dB and later save up for the AloRhythm Solo Duet or get the Centrance HiFi-M8...need help deciding.


----------



## IaHawkeye

My new set up


----------



## indieman

snellemin said:


> Jamming with my TTPOD T1-E today.  Sadly none of the supplied eartips worked for my ears canals.  I couldn't get a good seal on one ear.  I swapped in some old monster medium sized foam tips instead.  Bass and clarity is amazing after that.  Using it with my FIIO E12A and Kaisertone app.


 
 Dude at first I thought you had quoted one of my old pics lol.
 First time I've seen someone else with red t1-e and grey monster tips


----------



## Wyd4

iahawkeye said:


> My new set up


 
  
 Very nice.
  
 HAHA Billy Talent, I might have to dig them up again!!!
  
 I am hoping to audition the Layla this week


----------



## snellemin

indieman said:


> Dude at first I thought you had quoted one of my old pics lol.
> First time I've seen someone else with red t1-e and grey monster tips


 
 hahhaha. Who would've thunked it.  Those tips brought out the sub-bass nicely.


----------



## mysony1

I find that JH Roxanne earphone not really goes well with AK240 player, due to lack of power to push through the quality should be getting for the Roxanne.


----------



## IaHawkeye

mysony1 said:


> I find that JH Roxanne earphone not really goes well with AK240 player, due to lack of power to push through the quality should be getting for the Roxanne.




I have a ZX2 as well, I prefer the 240 pairing with the laylas by a decent margin.


----------



## Wyd4

Portable 



Transportable


----------



## mysony1

Is that vision ear earphone?


----------



## lukpe

A slight upgrade:
  
- *iBasso DX50* with Panasonic FC caps mod,
- *Shure SRH440* with cable from eBay, SRH840 pads and Sennheiser band foam,
- *Havi B3 Pro* with ear hooks and foams from Penon Audio


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## marko93101

Amperior or HD25 ALU?
  
 Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


>


 
  
 It's the Amperior. I have original HD25, and one day (when trolling eBay pays off) a handsomely priced HD25 Alu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just waiting for the right time. I really like Amperior btw, gives me a nice break from IEMs.


----------



## Leviticus




----------



## qafro

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 Hi,
  
 I've noticed that you have Hum Pervasion DAP . What's the difference between Hum and Samsung S4 with UAPP as a DAP in terms of sound quality ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

qafro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've noticed that you have [COLOR=6A6A6A]Hum Pervasion [/COLOR]DAP . What's the difference between Hum and Samsung S4 with UAPP as a DAP in terms of sound quality ?




I've never heard of UAPP sorry. I can tell you while Hum Pervasion sounds great it's far from a Samsung Galaxy S4 experience (which I own). Hum runs Jelly Bean but it's quite ordinary in Android performance. I think you best read about it.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/746361/hum-pervasion-is-coming-new-dap-in-town


It's sound performance is very good as a DAP, around DX90 or Pono player levels, just don't expect a top shelf Android experience in usability.


----------



## bfreedma

Ape Case ACWP6025 with the following gear stowed:
 Audeze EL-8 Closed
 Audeze EL-8 cable
 iBasso DX90
 FiiO E12 (under the DX90)
 Anker 20W 2-Port USB Wall Charger with Foldable Plug
 Micro USB to USB cable


----------



## marko93101

h20fidelity said:


> It's the Amperior. I have original HD25, and one day (when trolling eBay pays off) a handsomely priced HD25 Alu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm in 2 minds myself, should I invest in something better than the TF10s ( some major comfort and seal issues ) IEM wise or should I go to a portable can like the HD25s/Bose QC25 (the NC is the temptation here)/MDR-1A or something along those lines. The world of audio is a cruel one


----------



## oldmate

qafro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've noticed that you have Hum Pervasion DAP . What's the difference between Hum and Samsung S4 with UAPP as a DAP in terms of sound quality ?


 
 UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) for android is ultimately designed to be utilised with an external DAC and to use your android device as a high quality digital transport so using it stand alone with just your S4 is no better than using the standard android music player.
  
 A popular DAC/AMP for android and IOS is the Oppo HA-2 as well as the FIIO E18 . The Galaxy S4 supports OTG so you should have no issues with the Oppo, FIIO or any other USB compliant DAC/AMP.
  
 If I was you and had an S4 I would seriously consider the Oppo. That way I would have a high quality rig albeit not that portable along with a top shelf android experience and also have the benefit of being able to use the Oppo as a desktop amp for my PC. It will also act as a portable charging bank for your S4. A very versatile toy!!
  
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-2/


----------



## SpudHarris

@ Leviticus 

Just bought a ZX2 myself and love it to bits. Do you use the amp for extra volume?


----------



## Hisoundfi

LP5+A65


----------



## hakushondaimao

hisoundfi said:


> LP5+A65


 
  
 Gorgeous, well matched combo there!


----------



## owek123

hi guys, im new here, hopefully one of these days i could share some snapshots of my portable rig. Happy listening!


----------



## Leviticus

spudharris said:


> @ Leviticus
> 
> Just bought a ZX2 myself and love it to bits. Do you use the amp for extra volume?


 

 I bought the VP1 with the intention to properly drive my new TH-900. The ZX2 itself is powerful enough to drive the TH-900 (25 Ohms) without an external amplifier, but the VP1 adds some refinement to the sound signature and, of course, gives the volume a nice boost.
  
 I agree with you, the ZX2 is a magnificant DAP.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

Update Rig setup​  
 They are almost the same components as the last time I updated my rig last year, only a feel upgrades here... Only this time around i changed the cases, from one big one to 3 small ones. The reason behind it is that my bag was too thin for my previous case, that pouch was the perfect size for all my items but just too clunky to take around... 3 little pouches are much more manageable and easy to place in a bag.
  
The pouches​ 
*Mad Catz*
came from a high end mouse i purchased a couple of months ago, it houses the iPod as well as the Sony PHA-1

*Sure Hard-Case*
came standard with my Shure SE535s

*Mi Vision*
water resistant and well padded cheap little thing. Purchased for $1 on special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
The good stuff​ 
*Main Gear*
Shure SE535 
Sony PHA-1
Apple iPod 7th generation 160GB

*Cables and Connectors*
Custom 30pin to USB (I made it myself as the one that comes with the PHA-1 is too long for my liking)
Short 30pin to USB (use to charge the iPod on the go)
Short mini-USB to USB (to connect the PHA-1 to computers and to charge it)
Fiio L9
1/8" to 1/8" shot jack cable
1/8" to 1/4" gold plated connector
Airplane connector
1x 1/8" jack male to 2x 1/8" jack female (to share my music with people if needed)

*Miscellaneous*
1/8" jack button emulator
the iPod still recognises the pushes on the button even if a external dac is been used, this allows me to move thru songs with the setup in my pocket. 

Ear buds (I can't get myself to insert anything up my ear without cleaning the screw* out of it) 
Cleaning micro-fibre cloth
Ear wax cleaning tool
Extra tips for my Shures
Comply foam tips P-Series (long ones)
Shure medium foam tips
Shure medium silicone tips 


  
 If you feel like seeing the *old post* check 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/14445#post_11006750


----------



## owek123

^ Coldplay!! Love that album.. your rig is my inspiration. gotta save up and get that Sony PhA1 and iPod Classic to go with it.. hehe


----------



## whoever

A portable classic...


----------



## israikc

leotheawesome said:


> Update Rig setup​
> They are almost the same components as the last time I updated my rig last year, only a feel upgrades here... Only this time around i changed the cases, from one big one to 3 small ones. The reason behind it is that my bag was too thin for my previous case, that pouch was the perfect size for all my items but just too clunky to take around... 3 little pouches are much more manageable and easy to place in a bag.
> 
> The pouches​
> ...


 
  
 That is a lot of stuff to carry around. Do you carry it everywhere or just to work/office/park/somewhere special?
  
 Awesome stuff though. I've been eyeing the Sony PHA-1 for a while to replace/upgrade my Fiio E17. I don't know about the sound differences but I'm a sucker for volume knobs


----------



## cuiter23

I think I'm slowly becoming a Sony fanboy...


----------



## israikc

cuiter23 said:


> I think I'm slowly becoming a Sony fanboy...


 
  
 How do you like your XBA-4s?
  
 I'm thinking about getting them, they're going for about $220 usd right now over here in TacoLand (read: Mexico) but I'm still undecided. I have the XBA-H1 and XBA-1 and I like them a lot, but I don't know how they compare to the 4s as I've never listened to them.


----------



## cuiter23

israikc said:


> How do you like your XBA-4s?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting them, they're going for about $220 usd right now over here in TacoLand (read: Mexico) but I'm still undecided. I have the XBA-H1 and XBA-1 and I like them a lot, but I don't know how they compare to the 4s as I've never listened to them.


 
  
 I really like them, even for $220 it's still a great deal. However, I would buy the XBA-40s I found them on Amazon for around $200 as well.


----------



## israikc

cuiter23 said:


> I really like them, even for $220 it's still a great deal. However, I would buy the XBA-40s I found them on Amazon for around $200 as well.


 
 I probably should, but shipping would take about a month to get over here, plus taxes and shipping costs and import duties, so they would actually be more expensive.
  
 Do you know if there's much difference between the 4s and the 40s?


----------



## Leviticus

cuiter23 said:


> I think I'm slowly becoming a Sony fanboy...


 
  
 So am I, but I don't own two PS4s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Why do you have this Walkman twice? One for the Mrs.?


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

owek123 said:


> ^ Coldplay!! Love that album.. your rig is my inspiration. gotta save up and get that Sony PhA1 and iPod Classic to go with it.. hehe


 

 Yeah its a great album.. 
  
 the PHA-1 was real cheap, i payed like $150 for it on eBay. Brand new in the box with all the extras
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, open box but who cares!!


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

israikc said:


> That is a lot of stuff to carry around. Do you carry it everywhere or just to work/office/park/somewhere special?
> 
> Awesome stuff though. I've been eyeing the Sony PHA-1 for a while to replace/upgrade my Fiio E17. I don't know about the sound differences but I'm a sucker for volume knobs


 

 Thats the point, I take it to varsity daily, and occasionally on trips.
  
 The day-by-day i only take the iPod/Dac combo plus the IEMs. 
  
 If i know ill be more than a day away form home I'll also take the blue bag with the extras. 
  
 Everything used to be in one singe case, it was a perfect fit, but so unnecessary and HUGE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cuiter23

israikc said:


> I probably should, but shipping would take about a month to get over here, plus taxes and shipping costs and import duties, so they would actually be more expensive.
> 
> Do you know if there's much difference between the 4s and the 40s?




Not much difference. The 40s are just slightly better in the treble region.



leviticus said:


> So am I, but I don't own two PS4s.
> 
> Why do you have this Walkman twice? One for the Mrs.?




They are different players.

One is the ZX1 the other one is the F886.


----------



## israikc

leotheawesome said:


> Thats the point, I take it to varsity daily, and occasionally on trips.
> 
> The day-by-day i only take the iPod/Dac combo plus the IEMs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, taking only the ipod/dac and iems seems more reasonable.
  
 Most of the time I only carry around some IEMs and my phone. Sometimes the Sony A17 tags along but only if I know I'll have some listening time available.
 For work I take my Fiio E17 and my XBA-H1s.


----------



## AnakChan

There's only one reason why this amp has a grill - Tubes. Welcome Cypherlabs Trio.


----------



## maricius

anakchan said:


> There's only one reason why this amp has a grill - Tubes. Welcome Cypherlabs Trio.


 

 Impressions?


----------



## AnakChan

maricius said:


> Impressions?


 
  
 Fresh out of the box only after 20 mins dude .

 OK, (almost) non-sonic thoughts. Nice shiny glossy case. A move way from the traditional CLAS texture. Attracts fingerprints. Gain (even on low) is like wow, is that really low gain? Not gonna try high on my IEMs, maybe when I get home to some higher impedance cans. A little warm but not as warm as the ALO Continental Dual Mono (granted that it's a DAC Amp with dual tubes, I don't know about the Trio yet). Dimensions actually match the AK240.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

anakchan said:


> There's only one reason why this amp has a grill - Tubes. Welcome Cypherlabs Trio.


 
  
 How's the Aurender Flow as a straight up DAC?
  
 I'm considering something in this form factor for my Liquid Carbon...


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

israikc said:


> Well, taking only the ipod/dac and iems seems more reasonable.
> 
> Most of the time I only carry around some IEMs and my phone. Sometimes the Sony A17 tags along but only if I know I'll have some listening time available.
> For work I take my Fiio E17 and my XBA-H1s.


 

 I don like to keep music on my phone for some weird reason...
  
 I do however used a old iPhone 4 as a iPod for the time being, but only for when i go for a run or to the gym.
  
 I want so very much to purchase a Fiio X1, but I leave in South Africa, and the only way to get it is via eBay. the problem is that the SA postal service is always in strike, I got a new cable for my SE535 and new tips 4 months ago and it has not yet arrived. So I will wait till some of my friends go to USA or the postal service here get back to normal... To leave in a 3rd world country has its **** sides sometimes... Pretty country tho!!


----------



## AnakChan

buttuglyjeff said:


> How's the Aurender Flow as a straight up DAC?
> 
> I'm considering something in this form factor for my Liquid Carbon...


Funny you asked that. I was comparing my Flow to the Invicta (v1.0) & honestly the RoV of the Flow is high. I'm not saying I'm ready to sell my Invicta yet but I'm kinda like questioning myself, the output is just not so convenient (it's using the 1/4" jack).


----------



## toxicdrift

rMBP > DacMagicXS > Aune B1 > K7XX


----------



## marko93101

That Aune looks fantastic! 
 Quote:


toxicdrift said:


> rMBP > DacMagicXS > Aune B1 > K7XX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjshin23

+1


----------



## hakushondaimao

Another week, another Edmonton trip. On my way home on the bus, and just found a new use for the drink holder... very handy!
  

  
 Fiio X3ii and Cypher Labs Picollo... with Brainwavs HM5 on my head and not in the picture.


----------



## Wokei

@hakushondaimao ....good rig for a trip ...safe trip brotha


----------



## hakushondaimao

wokei said:


> @hakushondaimao ....good rig for a trip ...safe trip brotha


 

 Thanks @Wokei! Safety first!


----------



## snapple10

Got new cable from Ted of Headphonelounge


----------



## EISENbricher

My latest portable setup.... Both X2 and ED9 came in yesterday.


----------



## Rozenberg

toxicdrift said:


> rMBP > DacMagicXS > Aune B1 > K7XX


 
 Did you really bring your AKG outside? o.O
 I'm thinking to bring it to the library since I have to fix 3 reports due Thursday and it's gonna take long.
  
 Love the B1 btw, I've also listened them briefly last week. Somehow 'tis more refined and clearer than my C5... But could be wrong since it's not mine.


----------



## indieman

X2, nx1 and m50x.


----------



## Wokei

Nice one indie....Adam's stand


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Nice one indie....Adam's stand


 

 Yup! It's awesome


----------



## JuanLuis91

hakushondaimao said:


> Fiio X3ii and Cypher Labs Picollo... with Brainwavs HM5 on my head and not in the picture.




How much improved sound with Picollo?


----------



## hakushondaimao

juanluis91 said:


> How much improved sound with Picollo?


 

 Just a touch of warmth. Quote from my X3ii review (see sig below for link if you're interested in reading the whole thing): "As with E12A, I didn’t find a huge difference with or without the Picollo. Kempff’s piano was ever so slightly more nuanced with the Picollo, but Szeryng’s violin was pretty much the same either way. Fournier’s cello was more textured (less buttery) without the amp in this case. The Picollo is described as a “warm” sounding amp, and that colouring came through compared to the 2G on its own, but not in a way that made me prefer one set-up over the other."


----------



## mysony1

My weekend Portable rig: ak240ss, venture craft typhoon amp, crystal cable piccolo, CIEM Roxanne with takumi cable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## mysony1




----------



## JuanLuis91

hakushondaimao said:


> Just a touch of warmth. Quote from my X3ii review (see sig below for link if you're interested in reading the whole thing): "[COLOR=3B3B3B]As with E12A, I didn’t find a huge difference with or without the Picollo. Kempff’s piano was ever so slightly more nuanced with the Picollo, but Szeryng’s violin was pretty much the same either way. Fournier’s cello was more textured (less buttery) without the amp in this case. The Picollo is described as a “warm” sounding amp, and that colouring came through compared to the 2G on its own, but not in a way that made me prefer one set-up over the other."[/COLOR]



Very interesting review! I've noticed that when using the E12A and Picollo , both were set to low gain ... Maybe that is the reason why you did not notice a significant improvement. In my experience, when I use the Sennheiser Momentum On Ear with high gain at x3ii, i feel better dynamics and clarity compared to low setting.


----------



## hakushondaimao

juanluis91 said:


> Very interesting review! I've noticed that when using the E12A and Picollo , both were set to low gain ... Maybe that is the reason why you did not notice a significant improvement. In my experience, when I use the Sennheiser Momentum On Ear with high gain at x3ii, i feel better dynamics and clarity compared to low setting.


 

 That may be. I DO very much like the X3ii+E12A combo with bass boost on.


----------



## cj3209

This is my current pant-pocket/shirt pocket fave:  
 AK 120ii single-ended to JH-5 CIEMs - serving until my Angies come in.


----------



## AnakChan

The Cypherlabs amp collection - Duet, Trio (new), Picollo


----------



## mysony1

Is this goes will with ak240ss with using CIEM Roxanne and mh335dw?

Or is it better with moss kobo 395+ak240ss+CIEM Roxanne or mh335dw?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## gerelmx1986

where's th e thread for Rigs costing >$600?


----------



## Duncan

audiobreeder said:


>


funnily enough I dug out my X players a couple of days ago to remind myself of the sound signature, and now I have in my hand a ZX2... Don't know how that happened, honestly!!


----------



## clee290

gerelmx1986 said:


> where's th e thread for Rigs costing >$600?


 

 That would be this one, I believe. 
  
 There is one for <$200, one for $200-600, and this one for any price.


----------



## gerelmx1986

My Rig for home and work
  
 Walkman NWZ-A17 - $399 USD (5. 400 $MXN)
 Oppo HA-2 portable amplifier/DAC - $347 USD ($5200 $MXN)
 MDR-1R (for home use) - $177 USD ($2700MXN) a special 30% off on sony store online
 XBA-H3 (portable use) 267EUR (bought them in germany) ($4473 $MXN)
 Fiio L5 LOD - $15 USD (229 $MXN)


----------



## unknownguardian

just gotten this package so had a short listen. piano forte ii + paw5k. and i got to say this is an horrendously terrible pairing. it makes me wonder why would lotoo give this as a free gift along with the purchase of paw 5k.


----------



## Joe-Siow

unknownguardian said:


> just gotten this package so had a short listen. piano forte ii + paw5k. and i got to say this is an horrendously terrible pairing. it makes me wonder why would lotoo give this as a free gift along with the purchase of paw 5k.


 
  
 Please don't take it the wrong way, but maybe you shouldn't be so critical, on the account that it's a _*FREE GIFT*_???


----------



## alpha421

Those Forte is genre specific.  Don't listen to anything modern or Pop on them unless it's a live track.  If you have Classical, Chamber Music track, Acoustic, or a female centric track, you may change your initial impression.  The Forte line does take a little time to adjust.


----------



## peareye

unknownguardian said:


> just gotten this package so had a short listen. piano forte ii + paw5k. and i got to say this is an horrendously terrible pairing. it makes me wonder why would lotoo give this as a free gift along with the purchase of paw 5k.


 
 may we ask how much it cost?


----------



## Joe-Siow

alpha421 said:


> Those Forte is genre specific.  Don't listen to anything modern or Pop on them unless it's a live track.  If you have Classical, Chamber Music track, Acoustic, or a female centric track, you may change your initial impression.  The Forte line does take a little time to adjust.


 
  
 That Piano Forte that's being given out as free gift is the lowest end model that's really quite inexpensive.
 Heard it before, and it really isn't nice sounding, slightly hollow sounding.
  
 The top end models such as FI-BASS and Lab 1 are entirely different beasts though. Absolutely beautiful sounding, albeit with big price tags as well.


----------



## alpha421

Agree that the lowest end Piano Forte isn't as nice sounding as say the VIII (own both), but both do share the same house sound, which happens to have that purposely designed hollow sound with a near zero isolation.
  
 Agree that the FI-BASS (haven't heard the Lab 1) is a different beast along with the upper Heaven models. The lower end Heavens would have been a better and safer combo with any DAP.


----------



## Joe-Siow

alpha421 said:


> Agree that the lowest end Piano Forte isn't as nice sounding as say the VIII (own both), but both do share the same house sound, which happens to have that purposely designed hollow sound with a near zero isolation.
> 
> Agree that the FI-BASS (haven't heard the Lab 1) is a different beast along with the upper Heaven models. The lower end Heavens would have been a better and safer combo with any DAP.


 
  
 Can't say I love the Piano Fortes (VIII to X), coz they are simply too acquired a signature for me.
  
 Quite enjoy the new Heaven VII and FI-BASS and simply LOVE the Lab 1. Pity one can no longer get them.


----------



## unknownguardian

joe-siow said:


> That Piano Forte that's being given out as free gift is the lowest end model that's really quite inexpensive.
> Heard it before, and it really isn't nice sounding, slightly hollow sounding.
> 
> The top end models such as FI-BASS and Lab 1 are entirely different beasts though. Absolutely beautiful sounding, albeit with big price tags as well.




yes it might be a possibility that after having heard the top end models from fad which i really enjoyed so the lower model came out to be an utter disappointment to me. but well since its a free gift i shouldn't be too particular about it. and the highlight of the rig is the paw5k, which i can forsee to be own by many head-fiers few months down the road.


----------



## Joe-Siow

unknownguardian said:


> yes it might be a possibility that after having heard the top end models from fad which i really enjoyed so the lower model came out to be an utter disappointment to me. but well since its a free gift i shouldn't be too particular about it. and the highlight of the rig is the paw5k, which i can forsee to be own by many head-fiers few months down the road.


 
  
 The Paw 5000 is really a no brainer for the price. I'd pick it over DX90 anyday.


----------



## Sorensiim

My new on-the-go setup:

  
 My phone, running PowerAmp fed with FLAC files -> Noble BTS -> Noble Savant.


----------



## mosshorn

sorensiim said:


> My new on-the-go setup:
> 
> 
> My phone, running PowerAmp fed with FLAC files -> Noble BTS -> Noble Savant.


 
  
 How are you liking the BTS with your IEMs so far? Really eyeballing it instead of getting another dedicated DAP.


----------



## Sorensiim

mosshorn said:


> How are you liking the BTS with your IEMs so far? Really eyeballing it instead of getting another dedicated DAP.


 
 Perfect for use on the go instead of carrying a second chunky device. Low output impedance and BT 4.0 w. APT-X support means that audio quality is suprisingly good. A co-worker has ordered a similar-but-cheaper Sony device, really looking forward to comparing the two.


----------



## lasttodie

My rig now, iPhone 6 & B&W P3

```

```


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ Boy, is there a classier looking app then the McIntosh music player?


----------



## toxicdrift

sorensiim said:


> Perfect for use on the go instead of carrying a second chunky device. Low output impedance and BT 4.0 w. APT-X support means that audio quality is suprisingly good. A co-worker has ordered a similar-but-cheaper Sony device, really looking forward to comparing the two.


 
  
  
 can u find out which sony device?


----------



## jjacq

sorensiim said:


> My new on-the-go setup:
> 
> 
> My phone, running PowerAmp fed with FLAC files -> Noble BTS -> Noble Savant.


 

 How is the Savant??


----------



## x RELIC x

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ Boy, is there a classier looking app then the McIntosh music player?




Yup, it's the McFiiOtosh theme I did for the X5. Lol!


----------



## jjshin23

very cool.


----------



## scottcw

iPod 5.5 > LOD > Moon Audio Silver Dragon > RSA Shadow (barely visible under the iPod) > Future Sonics MG5Pro custom IEMs.


----------



## clee290

Way more than I thought I'd be spending on a DAP, but it is so damn beautiful.
  
 Astell&Kern AK Jr + Sennheiser IE 80


----------



## Mimouille

Still not much better out there than Tera > SE5 (ultimate)


----------



## r2muchstuff

Today's working in the garden/yard kit.  No power tools needed today.
 iPod Mini 32GB mod, FiiO LOD, FiiO E11K, SoundSoul S-018.
 Gain Low & Bass On.
 Good enough to make me have to pause to think "now what was I doing"   8)


----------



## mosshorn

r2muchstuff said:


> Today's working in the garden/yard kit.  No power tools needed today.
> iPod Mini 32GB mod, FiiO LOD, FiiO E11K, SoundSoul S-018.
> Gain Low & Bass On.
> Good enough to make me have to pause to think "now what was I doing"   8)


 
 Funny that you post this, just finished up a DIYmod Mini about an hour ago


----------



## owek123

r2muchstuff is that a first gen mini? and also did you use an actual CF card or an adapter? if so,which brand and if it's an adapter is it tarkan or the ones on ebay? sorry too much questions..that is one cool rig you got there..mine is green, have to look for a silver body for my mini..sorry in advanced to everyone if i asked the question here, just want to know about the specifics on this one..happy listening


----------



## r2muchstuff

owek123 said:


> @r2muchstuff is that a first gen mini? and also did you use an actual CF card or an adapter? if so,which brand and if it's an adapter is it tarkan or the ones on ebay? sorry too much questions..that is one cool rig you got there..mine is green, have to look for a silver body for my mini..sorry in advanced to everyone if i asked the question here, just want to know about the specifics on this one..happy listening


 

 The mini was a 2nd Gen Blue.  Replaced the drive with a CF, changed the battery and re-shelled sliver.  I did this over a year ago, not sure what card I used.  From Amazon and the least expensive?
 I have another one that I purchased from ebay prior to trying this myself.  Both with FiiO amps, they work great for a fit the pocket and do garden/yard work kit.  I plan to do another with a 128GB CF in the future.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## hakushondaimao




----------



## owek123

r2muchstuff said:


> The mini was a 2nd Gen Blue.  Replaced the drive with a CF, changed the battery and re-shelled sliver.  I did this over a year ago, not sure what card I used.  From Amazon and the least expensive?
> I have another one that I purchased from ebay prior to trying this myself.  Both with FiiO amps, they work great for a fit the pocket and do garden/yard work kit.  I plan to do another with a 128GB CF in the future.  Good luck and have fun.


i see, thanks, will save up a bit and try this mod, got my mini a long time ago and never used it due to the battery dying within an hour after being fully charged..


----------



## qafro

clee290 said:


> Way more than I thought I'd be spending on a DAP, but it is so damn beautiful.
> 
> Astell&Kern AK Jr + Sennheiser IE 80


 
 Please can you do a brief review of AK Jr in terms of sound quality and is it better than AK120?


----------



## jjshin23

qafro said:


> Please can you do a brief review of AK Jr in terms of sound quality and is it better than AK120?



They have it here
http://www.head-fi.org/t/764034/astell-kern-junior-ak-jr-impressions-thread/300#post_11642333


----------



## hakushondaimao

Noble 6 (Wizard) and Fiio X3ii. Glorious.


----------



## Wyd4

So I have these on my desk:
  

 LP5 Gold, Plenue P1, Alien, Ref1.
  
 And what am I listening to?
  

  
 Why Youtube ofc....
  
 lawl


----------



## Mimouille

AK240SS > Beat Audio Prima Donna > JH Roxanne CF. Sweet and spacious.


----------



## mysony1

That's.....cool but Roxanne with 12 drives, still need additional amping to get the sound out of that, especially pairing with AK240ss.


----------



## Mimouille

mysony1 said:


> That's.....cool but Roxanne with 12 drives, still need additional amping to get the sound out of that, especially pairing with AK240ss.


 

I totally disagree. If any IEM needs an amps to sound good with a 3k DAP, then there is an issue somewhere
Can it sound 0.23% better (sure you can say it sounds 10% better, all very personal) with an amp making the whole contraption totally unwiedly...maybe
I am not a technician, but I do not see any relation between number of driver and required driving power
Anyhow, did you try this combo?


----------



## mysony1

Yes, totally a personal preference of individual and I do own the same combo ak240ss with custom Roxanne. 

For me with 3.5 output sounds abit flat, at least with balance 2.5 output sounds much better on the custom Roxanne (Both tested on original earphone cable 3.5 & 2.5).

As for additional amping I am just get something very neutral, so that whatever sourcing from ak240ss will not be miss out or changing it. 

Roxanne with 12 drives for me I notice earphone cables with 4 or 8 string do sounds different. Perhaps the power of ak240ss have something to do with that.

How ever if with se846 really sounds great, earphone cable with crystal cable without any amping.


----------



## Eric510

AK120 -> Forza Claire -> ALO National -> Shure SE535 (another 3 weeks and I'll have my JH18's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## SashimiWu

wyd4 said:


> So I have these on my desk:
> 
> 
> LP5 Gold, Plenue P1, Alien, Ref1.
> ...


 
  
 Did the Plenue 1 come with that case?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hakushondaimao said:


> Noble 6 (Wizard) and Fiio X3ii. Glorious.


The wizard 10u is even better my friend. Nice rig!


----------



## Mimouille

@mysony1, thanks for the feedback. I might try balanced one day, but for me it sounds good as it is...maybe I have less critical ears


----------



## hakushondaimao

hisoundfi said:


> The wizard 10u is even better my friend. Nice rig!


 

 That must mean it's pretty darn good, 'cause the 6 is wonderful.


----------



## Hisoundfi

hakushondaimao said:


> That must mean it's pretty darn good, 'cause the 6 is wonderful.


Ya, the 10u is the best universal IEM I've ever had in my ears. Six is up there, but the ten is epic!


----------



## hakushondaimao

hisoundfi said:


> Ya, the 10u is the best universal IEM I've ever had in my ears. Six is up there, but the ten is epic!


 

 Shouldn't that be "epic epic?" The 6 is epic...


----------



## Hisoundfi

hakushondaimao said:


> Shouldn't that be "epic epic?" The 6 is epic...


It's "epic-erest"


----------



## cuiter23

hisoundfi said:


> The wizard 10u is even better my friend. Nice rig!


 
  
 ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

cuiter23 said:


> ?



http://headphone.guru/noble-k10-universal/


----------



## Wyd4

sashimiwu said:


> Did the Plenue 1 come with that case?



Ya


----------



## melro

FiiO X1 > Piccolino > JDS Labs C5 > AT-HDC5 Cable > ATH-IM70


----------



## hakushondaimao

melro said:


> FiiO X1 > Piccolino > JDS Labs C5 > AT-HDC5 Cable > ATH-IM70


 

 Looks like a Disney crab or something...


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## CraterzSC

Cardas EM5813 > FiiO X5 > FiiO E12A (hiding underneath the X5) > HS6 Stacking kit > FiiO L17 cable
 (also in the pic... eVic Supreme & KangerTech Subtank Mini)


----------



## LFC_SL

sorensiim said:


> Perfect for use on the go instead of carrying a second chunky device. Low output impedance and BT 4.0 w. APT-X support means that audio quality is suprisingly good. A co-worker has ordered a similar-but-cheaper Sony device, really looking forward to comparing the two.



Please update if you can.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Lucky you✨
the moment I see a discount, I'll be all over it


duncan said:


> funnily enough I dug out my X players a couple of days ago to remind myself of the sound signature, and now I have in my hand a ZX2... Don't know how that happened, honestly!!


----------



## gerelmx1986

hakushondaimao said:


>


 

 Very cool headphones, made of wood?


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## mosshorn

@hke3g2006 , is that a 380?


----------



## Cotnijoe

mosshorn said:


> @hke3g2006
> , is that a 380?




Its just a 240


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

cotnijoe said:


> Its just a 240


 
  
 ....just a 240......lol


----------



## hke3g2006

mosshorn said:


> @hke3g2006 , is that a 380?


 
 240SS


----------



## mosshorn

cotnijoe said:


> Its just a 240


 
 And here I am, wondering if an AK Jr is too much money.....


----------



## Bark Snarly

mosshorn said:


> And here I am, wondering if an AK Jr is too much money.....


 
 You and me both....


----------



## JoeDoe

buttuglyjeff said:


> ....just a 240......lol



My thoughts exactly


----------



## metinnitem1

Hidizs AP100+Lineout+Topping Nx1+Sony MDR-V6


----------



## H20Fidelity

V6 are a good headphone, still have mine.


----------



## JoeDoe

h20fidelity said:


> V6 are a good headphone, still have mine.




Agreed.


----------



## heyysanadiyom

JoeDoe   iem?


----------



## JoeDoe

?


----------



## hakushondaimao

gerelmx1986 said:


> Very cool headphones, made of wood?


 
  
 Ebony.


----------



## metinnitem1

@H20Fidelity ; Thanks 
  
 @JoeDoe; Thanks


----------



## EarArtworks

Iphone 5
Venturecraft Soundroid Typhoon AD797BRZ
MDR EX1000 Japan Version JVC Spiral dots Eartips


----------



## x RELIC x

New amp.




Crappy cel phone pic........ Amazing portable rig!!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Picked up a T51P from FS section here and putting it through it's paces.


----------



## cuiter23

earartworks said:


> Iphone 5
> Venturecraft Soundroid Typhoon AD797BRZ
> MDR EX1000 Japan Version JVC Spiral dots Eartips


 
  
 Gotta love that EX1000... what a beauty!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

earartworks said:


> Iphone 5
> Venturecraft Soundroid Typhoon AD797BRZ
> MDR EX1000 Japan Version JVC Spiral dots Eartips




Your ex1000 looks reasonably well maintained.... The same can't be said for mine


----------



## Joe-Siow

lookingforiems said:


> Your ex1000 looks reasonably well maintained.... The same can't be said for mine


 
  
 I know exactly what u mean. Same goes for mine, though sonically they're not affected.


----------



## EarArtworks

lookingforiems said:


> Your ex1000 looks reasonably well maintained.... The same can't be said for mine







joe-siow said:


> I know exactly what u mean. Same goes for mine, though sonically they're not affected.




I hope mine not flake too, it caused by humidity, just put some silica gel on its case.


----------



## ZMan2k2

I've got my rig together. Only thought might be an upgrade to the X5ii when it hits.

X3ii and Aurisonics ASG -2.5's.


----------



## Ivabign

Pics of my mini rig and maxi rig - there is a maxi-maxi somewhere around here as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mini - iPod nano 7th > DIY silver 3.5m > Pico Slim
  
 Maxi - iPod Classic > ALO SXC18 LOD > Pico Power


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Phillips SHS 8000. These are bloody good.


----------



## hemtmaker

I found these silver cable modded IEMs from Facebook (UE11pro & jh16fp). Does anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## x RELIC x

hemtmaker said:


> I found these silver cable modded IEMs from Facebook (UE11pro & jh16fp). Does anyone know where I can get them?




Ultimate Ears:

http://pro.ultimateears.com/products/custom-monitors/for-audiophiles/ue-11-pro


JH Audio:

http://www.jhaudio.com/product/jh16-pro-custom-ear-monitor


----------



## hemtmaker

x relic x said:


> Ultimate Ears:
> 
> http://pro.ultimateears.com/products/custom-monitors/for-audiophiles/ue-11-pro
> 
> ...




Thanks but I meant the actual wiring mod...
Found the answer to my own question. I think INEARZ reshelling service can probably do it. Time to drop Ted a line for some silver litz


----------



## x RELIC x

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## EarArtworks

Look like audionote tonearms cable.


----------



## bravo101

Here's a fun story
  
 In the summer of 2012, I quit my Job, broke up with a long time girlfriend, and moved to the Carribean to attend med school. I ended up moving out rather quickly, so i pretty much thought i left my 2012 bad money decisions collection of head phones with the ex... but low and behold what i came across in a pelican box in the closet of my parents house... bless my mother for being a hoarder and not throwing stiuff away... (the Ibasso DX90 is new, i mean you can only keep an addict away for so long)
  

  
 Funny thing is, everything there is now discontinued and replaced.... SLOW DOWN industry!!!


----------



## cuiter23

bravo101 said:


> Here's a fun story
> 
> In the summer of 2012, I quit my Job, broke up with a long time girlfriend, and moved to the Carribean to attend med school. I ended up moving out rather quickly, so i pretty much thought i left my 2012 bad money decisions collection of head phones with the ex... but low and behold what i came across in a pelican box in the closet of my parents house... bless my mother for being a hoarder and not throwing stiuff away... (the Ibasso DX90 is new, i mean you can only keep an addict away for so long)
> 
> ...


 
  
 A lot of people relate headphones to tech stuff (like computers, gaming, etc) although I don't like to see it that way. Perhaps that's the reason why companies are forced into thinking they have to release a new variant of a product every year.


----------



## prot

ivabign said:


> Pics of my mini rig and maxi rig - there is a maxi-maxi somewhere around here as well...
> 
> Mini - iPod nano 7th > DIY silver 3.5m > Pico Slim
> 
> Maxi - iPod Classic > ALO SXC18 LOD > Pico Power




Nice setups. But if i'm not mistaken those are westone IEMs .. amazingly efficient, mine play at truly ear splitting levels even from a sansa clip. You can prolly wake up the neighbors with your ipod on max volume. 
May I ask why do you need an extra amp ?!?!


----------



## alpha421

^those looks to be Earsonics Velvets.


----------



## prot

alpha421 said:


> ^those looks to be Earsonics Velvets.




Could very well be cause I cant imagine why would anyone need an extra amp with the westones (125db efficiency). Sry for the slight offtopic...


----------



## EarArtworks

Anti Slip Mat
Velcro


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ What kind of interconnect is that?  I like it...


----------



## EarArtworks

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ What kind of interconnect is that?  I like it...



Lightning to USB, silver plated copper cable.
For the lightning its use mini usb housing mod with dremel to make it angle from its side, same too with the usb.
Here the cheap usb housing that used by the builder.


----------



## Redcarmoose

System One ( My favorite ) iPod Touch 5th generation and Sennheiser HD202
 

 
 
2nd System
 
JDS Labs c421
Apple iPhone 4
Sennheiser HD439


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

^^ HD202's.. My first taste of the head-fi world. I used to drive them via a x-fi card on my gaming PC. Brings back great memories.


----------



## rayeonsg

After trying several DAP, my set has come full circle to iPod .... Perhaps my age is catching up


----------



## oldmate

ivabign said:


> Pics of my mini rig and maxi rig - there is a maxi-maxi somewhere around here as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You don't see many 7th gen nano's posted on Head.Fi!!
  
 I have been listening to this set-up more than my supposed "audiophile" rigs lately. The Sony MDR-AS800AP's were a revelation for the $30.00 AUD I paid. 80% of my DN1K's absolutely.
  

 iPod Nano 7th gen with PortaPro leather case + Sony MDR-AS800AP Waterproof Sports In Ear Headphones. A Ultra Portable rig that weighs nothing and sounds very good.
  
 I only got the case because the Nano 7th gen was so bloody tiny I thought I might lose it.
  
 This particular set-up challenged very nearly everything I have ever read on Head.Fi and my wallet is not sorry in the least.


----------



## Redcarmoose

mathi8vadhanan said:


> ^^ HD202's.. My first taste of the head-fi world. I used to drive them via a x-fi card on my gaming PC. Brings back great memories.






They are not perfect. The extension as you know on the high is a little dull compared to a flagship. The lows are low but again not as extended. So if you can get over the slight toy like quality, they are not guilty of doing anything really wrong.

I'm maybe most surprised my ears would fit inside. I would guess many don't get a fit with bigger ears. But yes, they are fun and keep me entertained while doing dog walks. 


Instead of all the cheap headphones out there, I would call these the "Kings of Cheap".



They are silly easy to drive to as you know!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Keeping it simple. Happy weekend!


----------



## geokite

H140(0.5Tb), E17, dn-2k


----------



## Ivabign

ivabign said:


> Pics of my mini rig and maxi rig - there is a maxi-maxi somewhere around here as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, these are Earsonic Velvets which pretty much require an amplifier to reach their potential in a portable setup..... Yup, a 7th gen nano - lol... I hooked it up to my M8 with a mini lightning to USB connector and it looked hilarious, the CEntrance dwarfed the nano..... The Pico Slim is the same size - neat little setup except I have to use the HO.
  
 As for amping Westone - my Pro50's sound better with an amp - and amping also did wonders for my old W4Rs..... so it isn't always cut and dried which IEM will do well with an amp - and adding an amp isn't really about volume (at least it shouldn't be) - amping makes low volume listening better as well...


----------



## metinnitem1

Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Picked up a T51P from FS section here and putting it through it's paces.


 


 That does not look like a healthy way to treat the optical cable.  Plastic rods shouldn't be bent like that.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

240SS >> Chord Hugo >> Cmoy custom amp LME 49720 >> HD800

 Beats most sub USD 1.5k desktop amp.


----------



## Duncan

sp3llv3xit said:


> 240SS >> Chord Hugo >> Cmoy custom amp LME 49720 >> HD800
> 
> 
> Beats most sub USD 1.5k desktop amp.


Wow, that is some serious kit for taking out on the road!!

/envy...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

duncan said:


> Wow, that is some serious kit for taking out on the road!!
> 
> /envy...


 

  
  
 Thanks.  It is a serious rig but only good for hotel room listening.  On the road, I am keeping to my CIEM.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sp3llv3xit said:


> That does not look like a healthy way to treat the optical cable.  Plastic rods shouldn't be bent like that.



I think, it's fine. All the bends have sweeping radius, not as bad as the 90-degree bends.


----------



## EarArtworks




----------



## Yobster69

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Picked up a T51P from FS section here and putting it through it's paces.


How have the T51P's turned out? I'm looking for a good on ear that is detailed but that when wanted/needed I can chuck a truck load of bass through and get good results. I've read that these are fantastic for the price, can you confirm, especially with the pukka set up? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## tretneo

iPod Touch (5th Gen) >> Aune B1 >> HiFiMan HE-560


----------



## Marat Sar

tretneo said:


> iPod Touch (5th Gen) >> Aune B1 >> HiFiMan HE-560


 
  
 How's the Aune with the 560? 
  
 Just to specify, I don't mean if it has enough juice to run them, I mean what does it sound like - does it bring out their potential? (Sounds poor with mu Cayin c5 and I would _really _like them to sound nice with a sub 100.000 portable amp solution.)


----------



## tretneo

marat sar said:


> How's the Aune with the 560?
> 
> Just to specify, I don't mean if it has enough juice to run them, I mean what does it sound like - does it bring out their potential? (Sounds poor with mu Cayin c5 and I would _really _like them to sound nice with a sub 100.000 portable amp solution.)




Sounds great to me. I also tried the Fiio e12 but found the pairing was too harsh/shrill for my taste. The B1 > HE-560 pairing on the other hand sounds smooth, controlled and detailed. My desktop amp/dac is the Marantz HD-DAC1 and I'd say the B1 holds its own in comparison, I'm hard pressed to find any significant sound quality difference to be honest. This is great news for me because I really enjoy the Marantz house sound which is smooth, full and musical.

All that said, I'm no pro but I'm really thrilled to have found this combo.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

yobster69 said:


> How have the T51P's turned out? I'm looking for a good on ear that is detailed but that when wanted/needed I can chuck a truck load of bass through and get good results. I've read that these are fantastic for the price, can you confirm, especially with the pukka set up?
> Thanks in advance


 
 T51P's are great, definitely better than I expected. They have big sound from such a small driver, kinda like IE800's. They sound equally good from iPhone 5S (have to be around 60% volume).
 These definitely fit the description you're looking for. I picked these up for a smidge under $150 here, couldn't be happier.


----------



## acain

Just picked up Future Sonics G10's today from there main office.


----------



## strrstarrynight

sharing my humble rig


----------



## Sorensiim

> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect for use on the go instead of carrying a second chunky device. Low output impedance and BT 4.0 w. APT-X support means that audio quality is suprisingly good. A co-worker has ordered a similar-but-cheaper Sony device, really looking forward to comparing the two.





lfc_sl said:


> Please update if you can.


 
 In direct comparison, using FLAC files on my HTC M8, The Sony SBH20 actually holds up very well. It's a bassier than the Noble BTS and not as "clear" sounding, but at 1/6th the price, I'd say the SBH20 would be the smart choice for use on the go with mid-fi gear. Not sure if I would be able to tell the Noble from the Sony using something like my Philips cans. With the K10, however, there IS an audible difference.


----------



## LFC_SL

Sorensiim

Thanks for remembering! i think some other early head-fi posts reported a loss of bass when using noble bts. Take it you have no such experience?


----------



## JoeDoe

earartworks said:


>




Sweet rig!


----------



## r2muchstuff

Today's weed eating/mowing go light kit:


 Nano 16 GB 6th Gen via FiiO L9 to Fiio E6 on 2nd boost (blue light) playing Rock & Roll on shuffle into KZ ATE.  Ear protection from power equipment 
 R


----------



## Podster

r2muchstuff said:


> Today's weed eating/mowing go light kit:
> 
> 
> Nano 16 GB 6th Gen via FiiO L9 to Fiio E6 on 2nd boost (blue light) playing Rock & Roll on shuffle into KZ ATE.  Ear protection from power equipment
> R


 
 Nice r2, used my ATE last time my yard got a haircut as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are those Shure tips you have on them?


----------



## r2muchstuff

podster said:


> Nice r2, used my ATE last time my yard got a haircut as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not Sure tips, some from previous KZ, not sure which.
 The over ear cable with my chin slider makes for a secure fit while doing manual labor 
 R


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Can't get portable than this.


----------



## r2muchstuff

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Can't get portable than this.


 
 Cool,
 R


----------



## RAFA

The X5 would really be a winner, but that roll off in the lows....


----------



## Tony1110




----------



## Mimouille

This combo is actually easier on the ears than with the AK240SS. The Roxannes can be harsh on some tracks so the pairing with the P1 is delicious.


----------



## Bevynn

Fiio X3 2nd Generation into 1964 Ears QI....simple setup that sounds fantastic!


----------



## mysony1

Is that the original cable?


----------



## clee290

Looks like a Linum cable.
 http://www.linum.dk/home


----------



## esteboune

My current portable Rig:
  

  
 E12 -> X5 -> Shure SE846
  
 i will upgrade this month the cable of the 846 and e12x5 with Whiplash cables.


----------



## coolambo

My hibernation rig.






Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## MusicFiMan

My Rig:


----------



## rasmushorn

iPhone 6+ --> CLAS --> Quickstep --> BeoPlay H6:


----------



## Sorensiim

lfc_sl said:


> @Sorensiim
> 
> Thanks for remembering! i think some other early head-fi posts reported a loss of bass when using noble bts. Take it you have no such experience?


 
 Nope, no drop in bass with the BTS compared to cable, but the SBH20 actually adds a bass boost.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

My new v8s! I love this setup so much


----------



## Tony1110

pmrcrazzy said:


> My new v8s! I love this setup so much




Nice. You can't beat the Vorzuge amps.


----------



## FiJAAS

Some new toys.

Apple iPod Video 5th Generation



Sennheiser HD 650 and the Pelican 1300 Case



Now all I need is the CEntrance HiFi-M8 to pair with my iPod Classic 7th Generation.


----------



## deltronzero

DX90 + C5 + IE800


----------



## mosshorn

deltronzero said:


> DX90 + C5 + IE800


 
 Good looking rig there!


----------



## Fungus

ipod classic > algorhythm solo > jds labs c5 > akg k501


----------



## Eric510

AK120 --> FAW Claire ICS --> ALO Rx --> Shure SE535


----------



## Richsvt

I really like the IC with Viablue connectors. How does the RX sound? Was looking to get one but since I have the CL Picollo, was a little redundant...


----------



## bumblebeezack

Ibasso DX50 - Fiio E12A - Beyer DT1350


----------



## Eric510

richsvt said:


> I really like the IC with Viablue connectors. How does the RX sound? Was looking to get one but since I have the CL Picollo, was a little redundant...



I really like the the Rx. It does exactly what I was hoping it would do which is not color the sound much. I'll be pairing this with my new JH16 (eta, 2 weeks!), so, I wanted to make sure I wasn't adding any more low end, which this amp certainly does not. Lower headphone impedance... Near zero noise floor... I'm really happy with it.


----------



## AnakChan

Just got this yesterday for review...Fostex T50RP Mk3. Will try to borrow a friend's T50RP to compare later.


----------



## Kris45

Set Up: Fiio X3K (X3 version 2) + FiiO Alpen 2 ( E17K ) + FiiO L17 + Audio Technica iM70 (with ATH upgrade cable )

All gears in Pelican 1010 and IEM in smaller box.


----------



## EarArtworks

anakchan said:


> Just got this yesterday for review...Fostex T50RP Mk3. Will try to borrow a friend's T50RP to compare later.



Pretty damn sexy headphone.


----------



## mysony1

Hi Rudi,

The interconnect is it DHC complement 4 or Fusion?



rudi0504 said:


> Sennheiser HD 800 is the most difficult to drive Headphone.
> Once you get the synergy . Wow it can make you fly to the moon with HD 800 Sound Quality.
> Tonite i found my best synergy portable amp for my HD 800 is
> Mass Ko Bo 404.
> ...


----------



## nofarewell

My current stuff with me. I have some more I will post here. 
 sony NWZ-A729+MDR-E262.


----------



## unknownguardian

PAW 5K>NXT-2AK>KM16
  
 what an interesting universal


----------



## adobotj

My all-in-one portable rig


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

anakchan said:


> Just got this yesterday for review...Fostex T50RP Mk3. Will try to borrow a friend's T50RP to compare later.


 
  
 So this is the headphone that crushed the souls of so many modders......
  
 Nice to see the Flow can push it to potential...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

adobotj said:


> My all-in-one portable rig


 
  
 If you take that through a TSA checkpoint, please take a video for us....lol


----------



## adobotj

buttuglyjeff said:


> If you take that through a TSA checkpoint, please take a video for us....lol




Hahaha! I know. I get some nasty stares from security thinking I'm carrying a bomb lol


----------



## howdy

adobotj said:


> My all-in-one portable rig



 

That would be one box you would not want to misplace nor would you want inspected my airport security.


----------



## Richsvt

Wow, very nice portable collection. I am not sure I would take that with me. I'd be afraid of something terrible happening. When I travel, I go the minimalist route. One DAP, 2 phones ( 1 Iem, 1 on-ear)


----------



## Turrican2

What an excellent pairing, balanced Sony MH1 + Pono. Incredible dynamics and tight bass.


----------



## adobotj

howdy said:


> adobotj said:
> 
> 
> > My all-in-one portable rig
> ...




Lol... I wouldn't even dare to bring this while traveling. Might cause more harm than good  



richsvt said:


> Wow, very nice portable collection. I am not sure I would take that with me. I'd be afraid of something terrible happening. When I travel, I go the minimalist route. One DAP, 2 phones ( 1 Iem, 1 on-ear)




Fortunately I don't travel a lot. In fact I haven't gone outside the country for at least 5yrs already. I agree with you. I will also just bring one DAP and at the most 2 phones if I travel. Just bringing this on my day-to-day travel to and fro different work places.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

unknownguardian said:


> PAW 5K>NXT-2AK>KM16


 
 Could you please share your experience with the NXT-2AK in general? What are differences and how it improves SQ? Thanks


----------



## davidcotton

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please share your experience with the NXT-2AK in general? What are differences and how it improves SQ? Thanks


 

 Also what iems are those?


----------



## unknownguardian

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please share your experience with the NXT-2AK in general? What are differences and how it improves SQ? Thanks




to me i felt the soundstage widen with slightly better clarity. but on bright phones the paw5k and nxt-2ak pairing causes ALOT of sibilance issue for female vocals. 



davidcotton said:


> Also what iems are those?




a 8 driver diy iem from a fellow china friend. he tuned it base on mh335dw and i must say they sound quite amazing and separation soundstage wise were excellent. sweet and poisonous mids. only slightly less musical than 334/335 as this iem only slightly falls short in the bass and layering/depth.


----------



## acain

My rig for the day Future Sonics G10 with AK100II


----------



## mysony1

Th





muzic4life said:


> This morning during my black-coffee time..AK240>OyaideM2M>masskobo395>TG334
> 
> 
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## mysony1

seeteeyou said:


> Thanks Rudi for posting your impressions, 404 is such a fine amp and I'm also happy about its sound quality when it's driving FAD Piano Forte X-G.
> 
> [rule]
> I saw that you're connecting 404 and AK240SS with a pair of adapters for your balanced ICs before, are you planning to order the flagship DHC Mini Spore 4 Fusion from Peter?
> ...


----------



## pkfire1994

My account doesn't have permission to upload pictures so here's a link if anyone wants to see:
 http://imgur.com/gallery/zBmAw7z/new
 Keeping it simple and rocking a DX50 DAP with the Ultimate Ears Reference Monitors with some custom art. Works like a gem in the trains and subways!


----------



## hakushondaimao

Fiio X3ii + Cayin C5 + Noble 6. Yum.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

pkfire1994 said:


> My account doesn't have permission to upload pictures so here's a link if anyone wants to see:
> http://imgur.com/gallery/zBmAw7z/new
> Keeping it simple and rocking a DX50 DAP with the Ultimate Ears Reference Monitors with some custom art. Works like a gem in the trains and subways!


 

  
 I like the custom artwork on the shells...


----------



## Duncan

Decided to take things back to simpler times to save pocket space...



Just wish the carry case for the Laylas wasn't so big...


----------



## cn11

Awesome setup... How does the Layla pair with the ZX2?


----------



## Duncan

cn11 said:


> Awesome setup... How does the Layla pair with the ZX2?


Hiya...

Still getting used to the Laylas, after being with the 1p2 for the past month, so right this moment the treble feels a bit closed in (which I'm sure will change when my memory of the 1p2 fades), but yup, hearing textures (bass) and tones (mids) that I just didn't know where there and so many micro details, so so happy


----------



## Levanter

Didn't like Layla with ZX2 for me though. Recessed mids not my signature preference.


----------



## Duncan

levanter said:


> Didn't like Layla with ZX2 for me though. Recessed mids not my signature preference.


Recessed?

After coming from IE800, SE846 and 1p2 the mids are really prominent...


----------



## Levanter

duncan said:


> Recessed?
> 
> After coming from IE800, SE846 and 1p2 the mids are really prominent...




Wow, you're the first guy I've met who described Layla's mids as prominent. I've known many who described their mids sounding like stuffed with cotton wool/tissues lol.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Summer time finally in Germany...
  

  
 DX50 and Harmony 8 Pro
  
 This bass is so fast and accurate I'm in love - not for bass heads but real quality bass here.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mysony1 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mass kobo input is single ended?  Do you connect to the AK optical port?


----------



## cn11

duncan said:


> Hiya...
> 
> Still getting used to the Laylas, after being with the 1p2 for the past month, so right this moment the treble feels a bit closed in (which I'm sure will change when my memory of the 1p2 fades), but yup, hearing textures (bass) and tones (mids) that I just didn't know where there and so many micro details, so so happy


 
  
 Awesome... yeah, I'm sure the Layla is a much smoother experience than the 1p2. I had the Ref.1 for a while and thought the treble was quite biting, and the mids recessed. I like having a more balanced phone currently! Micro details are a good thing indeed!


----------



## ZMan2k2

hakushondaimao said:


> Fiio X3ii + Cayin C5 + Noble 6. Yum.


 
 This photo has encouraged me to keep the Cayin C5 I have coming in the mail, thanks to the extra cash I got from the insurance company, and buy a stacking kit, so I can have a nice neat stack to really make my Aurisonics 2.5's sing.


----------



## hakushondaimao

zman2k2 said:


> This photo has encouraged me to keep the Cayin C5 I have coming in the mail, thanks to the extra cash I got from the insurance company, and buy a stacking kit, so I can have a nice neat stack to really make my Aurisonics 2.5's sing.


 

 Stacking kit is available on EBay for next to nothing... *LINK*.


----------



## qafro

unknownguardian said:


> PAW 5K>NXT-2AK>KM16
> 
> what an interesting universal


how does the paw 5000 compare to dx90


----------



## acain

These budget KZ-ATE sound amazing for the price.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h1f1add1cted said:


> Summer time finally in Germany...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Harmony 8 pro is an amazing sound. I loved the treble and details when I heard them


----------



## mysony1

fiascogarcia said:


> Mass kobo input is single ended?  Do you connect to the AK optical port?





I connected to 3.5 and setting on Ak240ss switch on line out function. Volume control will be on 395 and set on low gain.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

levanter said:


> Wow, you're the first guy I've met who described Layla's mids as prominent. I've known many who described their mids sounding like stuffed with cotton wool/tissues lol.





The AK Layla and JH Layla sound different.


----------



## pkfire1994

Thanks  
 The designer editions looked pretty cool for the UERMs as well, but I though heck I might as well express myself haha


----------



## headfidelity

Here is mine .
  
 iBasso DX90 -> ALO Audio National Plus -> Beyerdynamic T51P (not pictured)
  
 Love the sound!
  
 The case is a Pelican 1040 which I fitted with a 3D printed plastic support/frame that holds the setup nicely.


----------



## acain

very nice love the idea of the 3d printed form,


----------



## doublea71

acain said:


> These budget KZ-ATE sound amazing for the price.


 

 Never heard of them - where'd you get them and how much? They look pretty cool imo. Edit: Nevermind, friend of google...those are dirt cheap! May have to order a set.


----------



## hakushondaimao

doublea71 said:


> Never heard of them - where'd you get them and how much? They look pretty cool imo.


 
  
 About 14 bucks on the KZ store on AliExpress. I'm waiting for delivery on a pair, too. Impressions I've heard from several sources are very positive.


----------



## raybone0566

doublea71 said:


> Never heard of them - where'd you get them and how much? They look pretty cool imo.


Can be had through Amazon for $21.00


----------



## JamesBr

hakushondaimao said:


> About 14 bucks on the KZ store on AliExpress. I'm waiting for delivery on a pair, too. Impressions I've heard from several sources are very positive.


 
  
 AAARRRGGG I just bought some Monoprice! Good stuff But I would have bought the KZ if I read this before!


----------



## acain

doublea71 said:


> Never heard of them - where'd you get them and how much? They look pretty cool imo. Edit: Nevermind, friend of google...those are dirt cheap! May have to order a set.


 

 The KZ ED9's sound better in my opinion, not saying the ATE's sound bad at all the ED9's mids are more detailed and have a more balanced sound. They can compete with some iem's that are priced in the hundreds to my ears. You can't go wrong for the price they are getting very popular. I am getting 3 more pairs just to keep in my truck, work, and my mom's house.
  
 I wouldn't ever use a bad sounding iem with an expensive dap, that just shows you how much I like KZ's


----------



## clee290

Had an earache and wanted to stay away from IEMs for a bit so decided to get a pair of KSC75s  Liking them so far!
  
 Astell&Kern AK Jr + Cayin C5 + Koss KSC75


----------



## marko93101

clee290 said:


> Had an earache and wanted to stay away from IEMs for a bit so decided to get a pair of KSC75s  Liking them so far!
> 
> Astell&Kern AK Jr + Cayin C5 + Koss KSC75
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Jasus, I feel poor. Absolutely lovely rig though!


----------



## clee290

marko93101 said:


> Jasus, I feel poor. Absolutely lovely rig though!


 
 Thanks! And trust me, a ton of people here make me feel poor too


----------



## White Lotus

Enjoying the coast of Sicily a few weeks ago:


----------



## White Lotus

AND, here is my solution for using IEMs whilst on flights!


----------



## acain

white lotus said:


> Enjoying the coast of Sicily a few weeks ago:


 

 Good for you I bet it was beautiful there


----------



## x RELIC x

white lotus said:


> Enjoying the coast of Sicily a few weeks ago:





Sun, sand, music, legs, drinks......... What more can one ask for?


----------



## acain

x relic x said:


> Sun, sand, music, legs, drinks......... What more can one ask for?


 

 What more could you ask for hmmm puppies, ice cream in a van lol inside joke.


----------



## owek123

can't decide what rig to use tonight..


----------



## spurxiii

Rocked these on the train this afternoon on the way home from work


----------



## lin0003

spurxiii said:


> Rocked these on the train this afternoon on the way home from work


 
 Got a few stares I presume?


----------



## YKh95




----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> Got a few stares I presume?




More than just a few lol. Especially when I take out the stack to change tracks lol


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

spurxiii said:


> Rocked these on the train this afternoon on the way home from work


 
  
 If you're a closet Beiber fan, the whole train knows it now.....
  
 #hipsterbeardneeded


----------



## hakushondaimao

Roadtrippin'...


----------



## mosshorn

I've been waiting for these to come in 
  
  
 INEARZ reshelled UERM
 Plussound Audio Exo Series cable

  
 and the best part of the rig
  
  
 beat up Clip Zip (still deciding what DAP to get!)


----------



## acain

mosshorn said:


> I've been waiting for these to come in
> 
> 
> INEARZ reshelled UERM
> ...




How did the quality of the shells come out?


----------



## mosshorn

acain said:


> How did the quality of the shells come out?


 
 Excellent, no bubbles that I can see, and the fit is as ideal as can be for my weird ear canals! I can try to take some closeups once I get home and clean them off


----------



## acain

mosshorn said:


> Excellent, no bubbles that I can see, and the fit is as ideal as can be for my weird ear canals! I can try to take some closeups once I get home and clean them off




Thanks that would be great, I thought about using them and always like to see how others shells come out.


----------



## owek123

while waiting for my wife to finish her meeting..keeping it simple and portable.


----------



## esteboune

Youhou ! Just change IEM cable and interconnect.
  
 My Portable Rig never sounded better.
  
 thanks Whiplash Audio


----------



## TeediuS

portable, next to my desktop stuff, where i'm regularly camped....and the portable gear is more than adequate for decent tunes on the go.


----------



## x RELIC x

teedius said:


> portable, next to my desktop stuff, where i'm regularly camped....and the portable gear is more than adequate for decent tunes on the go.




Never mind portable, how do you find the Hugo DAC compared to the HA-1? I'm guessing your using the Hugo DAC and the HA-1 amp.


----------



## TeediuS

x relic x said:


> Never mind portable, how do you find the Hugo DAC compared to the HA-1? I'm guessing your using the Hugo DAC and the HA-1 amp.


 
  
 guessed right, and mainly use when i want that extra bit of refinement (usually when there's a bit of peace and quiet in the house too, as you'll noticed it's not on there, but the ha-1 is).  through the hugo is a bit better; clearer separation, cleaner bass.  it's all relative, but compared to spending that money on a set of totl headphones would provide far better bang for buck if you already had the ha-1 with mediocre headphones.  the flexibility of the ha-1 is great, and via balanced output, sound is still great.  on the other hand, can pull out the hugo and sit on the couch or lie in bed and still enjoy top class sound (when i cant get to enjoy it through speakers - oh the blasphemy on here )


----------



## x RELIC x

teedius said:


> guessed right, and mainly use when i want that extra bit of refinement (usually when there's a bit of peace and quiet in the house too, as you'll noticed it's not on there, but the ha-1 is).  through the hugo is a bit better; clearer separation, cleaner bass.  it's all relative, but compared to spending that money on a set of totl headphones would provide far better bang for buck if you already had the ha-1 with mediocre headphones.  the flexibility of the ha-1 is great, and via balanced output, sound is still great.  on the other hand, can pull out the hugo and sit on the couch or lie in bed and still enjoy top class sound (when i cant get to enjoy it through speakers - oh the blasphemy on here )




Thanks. I have the HA-1 already as well as a TOTL set of cans and I was wondering how the Hugo sounds comparatively to the HA-1 ESS9018 DAC. Been hovering around the buy button a few times on the Hugo.


----------



## SirFrancisBacon

white lotus said:


> Enjoying the coast of Sicily a few weeks ago:
> 
> New to the forum and this is the first time seeing someone else's wires turning that blueish color too! I thought mine were cropping out on me after a couple months of use and abuse. I do miss that silver color.... Sigh.


----------



## White Lotus

sirfrancisbacon said:


> New to the forum and this is the first time seeing someone else's wires turning that blueish color too! I thought mine were cropping out on me after a couple months of use and abuse. I do miss that silver color.... Sigh.


 
  
 Welcome to Head-fi! 
  
 This is indeed a characteristic of this cable, this is the second one I've had. Both turn discoloured. It doesn't have any effect on the sound, and it's still a great cable (long, strong, comfortable).
  
 I also like the black Westone cable, I use it for my UM3X/ES3X.


----------



## hakushondaimao




----------



## spurxiii

Awesomesauce


----------



## oldmate

spurxiii said:


> Awesomesauce


 
 Seriously guys, I always have a bit of a laugh when I see something like this in a "pictures of your *portable* rig" thread. It's pretty sweet don't get me wrong but not portable.
  
 This is a "portable" rig.


----------



## spurxiii

oldmate said:


> Seriously guys, I always have a bit of a laugh when I see something like this in a "pictures of your *portable* rig" thread. It's pretty sweet don't get me wrong but not portable.
> 
> This is a "portable" rig.


 
 I also carry this around

  
 But I've been listening to this on the train from work all week, carry the stack in my bag. So to me even this is portable. No compromises lol


----------



## esteboune

oldmate said:


> Seriously guys, I always have a bit of a laugh when I see something like this in a "pictures of your *portable* rig" thread. It's pretty sweet don't get me wrong but not portable.


 

  
 i believe if you can carry it, it is portable!


----------



## oldmate

esteboune said:


> i believe if you can carry it, it is portable!


 
 Transportable!!
  
 I wasn't having a go at anybody but there is a difference. Some very nice rigs however.


----------



## oldmate

spurxiii said:


> I also carry this around
> 
> 
> But I've been listening to this on the train from work all week, carry the stack in my bag. So to me even this is portable. No compromises lol


 
 Nice PB2 - I have the D6.


----------



## spurxiii

It is the PB2 oldmate


----------



## oldmate

spurxiii said:


> It is the PB2 @oldmate


 
 Yeah, I edited my post since after seeing the balanced connection!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A Db2 as well. Was thinking of a stack like that myself but just too big.
  
 I see you have the A73's. About to sell my DN1K's to fund those.


----------



## spurxiii

oldmate said:


> Yeah, I edited my post since after seeing the balanced connection!!:rolleyes:
> 
> I see you have the A73's. About to sell my DN1K's to fund those.




I only carry the stack when I know I have my backpack. I sometimes take the DB2 out but it gives it additional smoothness and clarity for the edgy cans 

The A73 is phenomenal. Worth a listen. I feel I don't need any other IEM they're that good and work well at anything you throw at it


----------



## oldmate

spurxiii said:


> I only carry the stack when I know I have my backpack. I sometimes take the DB2 out but it gives it additional smoothness and clarity for the edgy cans
> 
> The A73 is phenomenal. Worth a listen. I feel I don't need any other IEM they're that good and work well at anything you throw at it


 
 I have heard the synergy with the X2 and A73 is pretty special. Might have to check that out as a replacement for my iPod 5.5 gen although for some reason I just don't want to get rid of it. Call me sentimental.


----------



## spurxiii

oldmate said:


> I have heard the synergy with the X2 and A73 is pretty special.




Yeah IMO the A73 out of the X2 is almost as good as the stack and on some tracks I prefer it. The X2 really is great, but it does have a crappy UI. You can't even shuffle all. However SQ of the A73 and the X2 together is out of this world and worth the hassle


----------



## tiddlywinks

Cowon X7  and Onkyo IE FC300 with the Onkyo HF cable upgrade


----------



## adobotj

Can this be considered as portable?


----------



## kenman345

Took this last night. Just gt the AK120ii back from modding, so now its a RWAK120ii.
  
 Headphones are PM-3. I am working on getting a portable balanced cable as well, cause why not right?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

If it's not tethered to a power outlet, it is portable.
 I decided to go all in today. Happy Friday/weekend everyone.


----------



## owek123

anyone still rocking these? mine just died after 13+ years.. :,(


----------



## acain

owek123 said:


> anyone still rocking these? mine just died after 13+ years.. :,(


 

 About 5 years ago I had a co-worker using one of them shoved in his back pocket.


----------



## acain

mathi8vadhanan said:


> If it's not tethered to a power outlet, it is portable.
> I decided to go all in today. Happy Friday/weekend everyone.


 

 How does it feel in your pocket? LOL


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mathi8vadhanan said:


> If it's not tethered to a power outlet, it is portable.
> I decided to go all in today. Happy Friday/weekend everyone.




What does the random unplugged interconnect do?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

lookingforiems said:


> What does the random unplugged interconnect do?



Thats the adapter for plugging in AK style 2.5 TRRS.


----------



## ShreyasMax

kenman345 said:


> Took this last night. Just gt the AK120ii back from modding, so now its a RWAK120ii.
> 
> Headphones are PM-3. I am working on getting a portable balanced cable as well, cause why not right?


 
  
 Hello there,
  
 Nice rig. Wanted to know how do you like the PM3? I have shortlisted to get the Fidelio X2 (or L2, depending on a trial first) later this year, and was wondering whether the PM3 (being planar magnetic and having read a lot about tight bass responses of Planars, never having owned a set myself) is a step up purely in terms of the sound quality.
  
 Thanks in advance, cheers


----------



## owek123

my portable rig, Sony Walkman NWZ ZX1, Sony PHA-1A, SenPX100ii/ Sony MDR-10R..


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

owek123 said:


> my portable rig, Sony Walkman NWZ ZX1, Sony PHA-1A, SenPX100ii/ Sony MDR-10R..


 
 Very nice. ZX1 is a nice handy walkman to carry around on-the-go!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Restoring an old friend almost after 10 years or so.

 Had to open the front bezel to get to the battery connector, Completely different from you tube videos.
  
  
 Forgot I was a Roxette fan!


----------



## owek123

audiobreeder said:


> Very nice. ZX1 is a nice handy walkman to carry around on-the-go!


 thank you  , this replaced my dying CD Walkman..hehe



and a case to keep it looking good for longer that i still have to purchase..





actually i liked the Dignis case more compared to this from Tuff-Luv but i dont think they (Dignis) still make those case anymore and the Rayout one i just don't like that it flip upwards..and just in case i also ordered a Cruzerlite..


----------



## owek123

audiobreeder said:


> Restoring an old friend almost after 10 years or so.
> 
> 
> Had to open the front bezel to get to the battery connector, Completely different from you tube videos.
> ...


 looking good..wish i got your talent in fixing things..


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

owek123 said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I still love discmans. Sad to see all the discmans ending up in the garbage.and not working. True piece of history to those who
 grew up with it.
  


owek123 said:


> looking good..wish i got your talent in fixing things..


 
 I'm opening and restoring an electronic maybe after 1999 (I remember changing a belt on an old Aiwa walkman). So definetely no talent, but there was a whole lot of patience needed as I was about to break the think as I couldnt get into the battery connector which was under the circuit board. But as I was fidgeting around with it, the front side gave way, otherwise I almost gave up and threw it out the window


----------



## Duncan

I've still got some discmans, but yes, very hard to find fully working units these days, ironically the one that is still going strongest is the D5 I have, dating from iirc, December 83...


----------



## spurxiii

X2 + A73 belong together


----------



## Onix

duncan said:


> I've still got some discmans, but yes, very hard to find fully working units these days, ironically the one that is still going strongest is the D5 I have, dating from iirc, December 83...


 
 Old pal, wouldn't it be 'discmen'. By the way, there are some cheapo brands still producing PCDP's, but of course, nothing like the SONY or Panasonic of old age. Still somewhat useful when you are leaving the record store and can't wait to play your music until you get home.


----------



## owek123

duncan said:


> I've still got some discmans, but yes, very hard to find fully working units these days, ironically the one that is still going strongest is the D5 I have, dating from iirc, December 83...


wow you got that thing from '83..im on the hunt for a new discman now even tho i got digital walkmans, yeah so hard to find that is properly working, i also asked a friend of mine in the Philippines as i remember the last time i was there, there were plenty of discmans but...wait...that was 4 years ago..LOL, hope he could fine one for me..otherwise im happy with my walkman now..


----------



## Arty McGhee

onix said:


> Old pal, wouldn't it be 'discmen'. By the way, there are some cheapo brands still producing PCDP's, but of course, nothing like the SONY or Panasonic of old age. Still somewhat useful when you are leaving the record store and can't wait to play your music until you get home.


 
  

  
 still have this one, sounds great and the top is aluminum and it has an optical out
 reminds me of the office i worked in back in the mid 90's
 everyone listened to one of these and no one used anything other
 than stock headphones


----------



## owek123

onix said:


> Old pal, wouldn't it be 'discmen'. By the way, there are some cheapo brands still producing PCDP's, but of course, nothing like the SONY or Panasonic of old age. Still somewhat useful when you are leaving the record store and can't wait to play your music until you get home.


 hahaha you are right about discmens but as for me i used discmanS with "S" as the plural form whenever i talk about it because i treat it as a name like John, Mike, George..LOL..yah you can play straight away from the store, that's what i love about those discmans/mens..


----------



## owek123

arty mcghee said:


> still have this one, sounds great and the top is aluminum and it has an optical out
> reminds me of the office i worked in back in the mid 90's
> everyone listened to one of these and no one used anything other
> than stock headphones


 can't imagine myself now using stock earphones for any music players we have, can't believe how i survived back then or must be that stock earphones before are of high quality and sounds nice than today? O.o


----------



## omastic

Sony ZX2 - > 1964 V8


----------



## hakushondaimao

ESS RLM-713 and Hidizs AP100.


----------



## raulromanjr




----------



## raulromanjr

Sorry about the horrible pictures on my prior post.  Here are some better ones.
  
 Headphones: Sony MDR-Z7 with home-made cable
  
 Banded bundle:
 DAC: DACport LX on a finned aluminum heatsink
 Battery: Battery to feed DAC
 AMP: FiiO E12
  
 Portable DAP: USB Audio Player Pro running on HTC 816
 Music: 120GB of 192kHz, 96kHz, 88kHz / 24 bit ALAC music files stored on a 128GB MicroSD


----------



## acain

That looks like some kind of bomb lol.


----------



## Happytalk

Every amp dap combo looks like a bomb. New designs that don't will be welcome.


----------



## raulromanjr

acain said:


> That looks like some kind of bomb lol.


 
  
 That's what my wife says all the time.  It all fits nicely into a bag however which makes for a more bomb-less look


----------



## raulromanjr

happytalk said:


> Every amp dap combo looks like a bomb. New designs that don't will be welcome.


 
  
 I dig the bomb-look.  It lets people know you are a hi-fi mad scientist.
  
 What not beautiful about this?


----------



## Onix

raulromanjr said:


> I dig the bomb-look.  It lets people know you are a hi-fi mad scientist.
> 
> What not beautiful about this?


 
  
 U.S. customs officers are sure to get a kick out of this, and not exactly by its beauty.


----------



## howdy

New Alclair RSM quad!


----------



## acain

howdy said:


> New Alclair RSM quad!


 

 How are they, I would guess the bass goes deep.


----------



## howdy

acain said:


> How are they, I would guess the bass goes deep.



They sound amazing I can't take them out of my ears! I'm using it with my FiiO X5 great synergy. The bass goes deep and clear when the song calls for it. Alclair is a great company with great products!


----------



## Happytalk

I get called out for my humble iPod c5 setup. Even that looks extreme to musicians.


----------



## White Lotus

hakushondaimao said:


> ESS RLM-713 and Hidizs AP100.


 
  
 Wow, those are some fantastic looking cans.


----------



## hakushondaimao

white lotus said:


> Wow, those are some fantastic looking cans.


 

 Thanks. Just reviewed them (link in my sig).


----------



## esteboune

hakushondaimao said:


> Thanks. Just reviewed them (link in my sig).


 

 fantastic review by the way.
  
 You method to perform and write a review should be an exemple to follow...


----------



## hakushondaimao

esteboune said:


> fantastic review by the way.
> 
> You method to perform and write a review should be an exemple to follow...


 

 Appreciate the feedback. Thanks.


----------



## maricius

raulromanjr said:


> I dig the bomb-look.  It lets people know you are a hi-fi mad scientist.
> 
> What not beautiful about this?


 

  


 My old rig used to be something like that. I'd have it de-assembled before the flight then reassembled when on foreign ground.


----------



## mosshorn

Testing out the Herus+ today! Super portable....minus the blanket of cables around it


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Clean, simple and perfect reference neutral sound.


----------



## acain

This setup is simple but sounds amazing!!!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Very little sub bass but the rest is livable.


----------



## acain

more and more of these portable stacks are looking like bombs.


----------



## CJG888

Especially:
(1) anything based around a mobile phone
(2) anything involving a DacPort...


----------



## jjacq

maricius said:


> My old rig used to be something like that. I'd have it de-assembled before the flight then reassembled when on foreign ground.


 
  
 What DAP is that? It looks ancient!


----------



## esteboune

Flying with John!


----------



## Bina

Borrowed players for few days. Hifiman is stuck in last century, Calyx is better, but still far from perfect. And both are horrible bricks. Staying with Fiio X3II.


----------



## owek123

acain said:


> This setup is simple but sounds amazing!!!


 love the simplicity, am sure it sounds great!


----------



## Mimouille

bina said:


> Borrowed players for few days. Hifiman is stuck in last century, Calyx is better, but still far from perfect. And both are horrible bricks. Staying with Fiio X3II.


And soundwise?


----------



## maricius

jjacq said:


> What DAP is that? It looks ancient!


 

 no DAP! That's a Centrance DACport LX powered by a power bank and a Y-split/dual power USB cable connected to my old CL Duet. The source would be my iPhone (through CCK) or a computer


----------



## Jeb Listens

iPOD CLASSIC / BOSE SiE2i / KEYS / ARMBAND / WATER / SHOES
  
  
 ......looking for ideas for new running earphones!


----------



## JoeDoe

Whats your budget?


----------



## Jeb Listens

joedoe said:


> Whats your budget?


 
  
 Thanks!

 It's prime music time for me so I would probably go up to £100 ($160) but happy to consider anything less expensive or perhaps more.  I think the Bose are just *okay* so i'm open to many options.  
  
 I don't like anything like an IEM that pokes into the ear too much so I'm interested in either something like an earphone with a stay-in-clip like the Bose or happy to explore proper headphones with a band (e.g. PX100, momentum on-ear, Sportapros, v-jays, or something from v-moda if it will stay put), or another design like the KSC75 etc.  
  
 Anything that sounds great, will take a bit of activity, stays in position, and doesn't totally isolate so I can still hear traffic etc.   iphone/ipod inline remote would be a nice bonus but not essential.
  
 Cheers, 
  
 Jeb.
  
  
 PS. sorry to hijack this thread.   to keep it "photo" - here's a pic of current my sunbathing-in-the-park rig
  
  
  

  
 PA2V2 / P7 / IPOD


----------



## mysony1

For runners so far best ear piece is JAYBIRD BLUEDUD X sounds are great and light weight.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Keeping things simple today... X3ii and Noble 6.


----------



## x RELIC x

hakushondaimao, did you end up purchasing the Noble 6 or are those still on demo?


----------



## deltronzero

Another set up.  Not exactly portable but eh.
  
 Note 4 > Creative E5 > Cayin C5 > Beyerdynamics T51i


----------



## Hisoundfi

This rocks



Sony F806 
Fiio interconnect 
Cayin C5 (high gain) 
VE Zen (320 ohms) 

Sounds heavenly


----------



## rasmushorn

My trusted Meier Quickstep receiving from the E-DAC from Epiphany Acoustics with the ODAC RevB playing from either my Mac or iPhone 6+ using camera connection kit. 
  
 At this moment playing to Beyerdynamic T5p. Sounds great and the best thing is that it plays from my PC at work, the Mac at home and iPhone when on the road.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

hisoundfi said:


> This rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An earbud with 320 ohm?!?!


----------



## Hisoundfi

lookingforiems said:


> An earbud with 320 ohm?!?!


Yes sir, and the more power I give them the better they sound. 

ClieOS gave these a 5 star review and I can see why. 

I plug these bad boys into my Bravo Audio Ocean amplifier and I am transformed into a transdimensional space goat living on planet fidelity.


----------



## esteboune

hisoundfi said:


> Yes sir, and the more power I give them the better they sound.
> 
> @ClieOS gave these a 5 star review and I can see why.
> 
> I plug these bad boys into my Bravo Audio Ocean amplifier and I am transformed into a transdimensional space goat living on planet fidelity.


----------



## esteboune

bye bye Fiio X5+E12
  
 Hello sony Zx2 + Aune B1


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Marat Sar

esteboune said:


> bye bye Fiio X5+E12
> 
> Hello sony Zx2 + Aune B1


 
  
 Beautiful. I'm curious to see what this looks like with the shures + one with the case closed. Might be one of the prettiest stacks I've yet to see. Interconnect should be more extravagant though  maybe something like this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable-/281095801062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41729d88e6


----------



## LFC_SL

RHA T20 Tour, first stop of UK leg checking in


----------



## fusionsword

My rig when I need to get away from it all.
Hibino HDP-R10 -> Cadence Copper cable -> Noble 4 Universals


----------



## Leviticus

esteboune said:


> bye bye Fiio X5+E12
> 
> Hello sony Zx2 + Aune B1


 
  
 What cable are you using to connect the ZX2 to your headphone amplifier?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Rockboxed' iBasso DX50 with 256 GB SD card > coax out > iFi micro iDSD still my favorit rig to power the HD 800 perfectly.


----------



## x RELIC x

Tonight's rig. X5ii with custom theme and ALO Rx. Yum.


----------



## jgf29

Go Dap-X IPhone5S ultrasone IQ Sound really good but im anxious to change my amp.


----------



## kaiss3r

My on-the-go rig. It never disappoints me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Senn HD 25-ii & iBasso DX50


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Haven't seen the f800 series in a long time here!
Nice setup


hisoundfi said:


> This rocks
> 
> Sony F806
> Fiio interconnect
> ...


----------



## adnanbaig18

Iphone 6 plus > OPPO HA-2 > Westone UM PRO50


----------



## axax




----------



## owek123

axax said:


>


nice rig you got there..


----------



## zzubbione

some stuff for start the week ^^


----------



## KookaBurrra

hisoundfi said:


> This rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...






esteboune said:


> bye bye Fiio X5+E12
> 
> Hello sony Zx2 + Aune B1




Why guys are you using simple "interconnect" on the HO with your Sony DAP ? This could be really better on the LO with specific Sony LOD like this :

Fiio L5





LO is really better and clean to amp than HO !!


----------



## Leviticus

kookaburrra said:


> Why guys are you using simple "interconnect" on the HO with your Sony DAP ? This could be really better on the LO with specific Sony LOD like this :
> 
> Fiio L5
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't think it makes much of a difference with the ZX2. I have the ZX2 connected to the Fostex HP-V1 (tube amp) and wouldn't say that, soundwise, the Fiio cable is superior to a 3,5mm to 3,5mm cable. The sound is different and I prefer the Fiio cable, but this should be down to one's preference in the end. But I'd totally agree with you if we were talking about smartphones, in which case you should try to avoid the internal amplification circuit if possible.


----------



## KookaBurrra

The LO is always better to amplify than the HO because... It's what it was created for ! And an amplifier was created to amplify a signal from a LO, not a HO. In term of intensity and voltage of current, of course. And with the HO you going to double-amplify the signal, not the ideal situation.

People do that the want but it's not clean to do it like that.


----------



## mosshorn

Enjoying the X3ii with my UERM, Thinkpad, and girlfriend. Sadly this NIST document won't read itself.


----------



## Hisoundfi

kookaburrra said:


> Why guys are you using simple "interconnect" on the HO with your Sony DAP ? This could be really better on the LO with specific Sony LOD like this :
> 
> Fiio L5
> 
> ...


I have the l5 and use it often, but the interconnect works better in the case of using the c5 to charge the f806


----------



## Leviticus

kookaburrra said:


> The LO is always better to amplify than the HO because... It's what it was created for ! And an amplifier was created to amplify a signal from a LO, not a HO. In term of intensity and voltage of current, of course. And with the HO you going to double-amplify the signal, not the ideal situation.
> 
> People do that the want but it's not clean to do it like that.


 
 What does LO and HO stand for?


----------



## rmullins08

Line Out and Headphone Out


----------



## owek123

kookaburrra said:


> The LO is always better to amplify than the HO because... It's what it was created for ! And an amplifier was created to amplify a signal from a LO, not a HO. In term of intensity and voltage of current, of course. And with the HO you going to double-amplify the signal, not the ideal situation.
> 
> People do that the want but it's not clean to do it like that.


i agree it's not "clean" thru HO, but some can't hear a difference between LO and HO and in Sony's case it would also add bulk to the rig and the hassle of finding a Fiio LOD when you got an interconnect lying already on your couch,and unless you are stationary while listening to the above rig it would be ideal to just use that interconnect but that's just in defence to those who do it that way, personally for me i prefer using a LOD tho with all my DAPs if i want to use an external DAC/AMP so whatever works for anyone..


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## rasmushorn




----------



## somanydynamos

Just my DAP only because it's so gorgeous w/o my ciem and the cable

Dignis leather case
Template glass screen protector
And top off with a noble band


----------



## Kvud




----------



## owek123

just some of my old photos featuring Sony NW ZX1, Sony NW A15, iPod Classic, Sony PHA-1A, Sony MDR10R, Sennheiser PX100ii, Fiio E11, Fiio E12, iPod Nano 6th gen and Sony CD Walkman D-350 (now deceased).


----------



## acain

Nice I love Sony's house sound sig.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

troubadour said:


> Amazing thing is - i only discovered how fun it is because i bought the amp today,
> about the photobomb - that picture was taken totally by accident and he always does that haha - NINJA DOG
> 
> 
> ...


 ma more :3


----------



## hakushondaimao

Fiio X3ii and Noble 6U. Simply Superb.


----------



## mosshorn

hakushondaimao said:


> Fiio X3ii and Noble 6U. Simply Superb.


 
 Looking good! I've been eyeballing the Savant to complement my UERMs!
  
 The only negative of the UERMs is that they make every good recording sound amazing, and every bad recording worse. It is sad how many recordings aren't good


----------



## fiascogarcia

somanydynamos said:


> Just my DAP only because it's so gorgeous w/o my ciem and the cable
> 
> Dignis leather case
> Template glass screen protector
> And top off with a noble band


 

 Nice case!  Where do you buy the Dignis for Sony?
  
 Edit:  I found one on Ebay.


----------



## somanydynamos

fiascogarcia said:


> Nice case!  Where do you buy the Dignis for Sony?
> 
> Edit:  I found one on Ebay.




Or u could email Dignis directly.
They quoted me 73.8USD including shipping to Singapore.


----------



## owek123

somanydynamos said:


> Or u could email Dignis directly.
> They quoted me 73.8USD including shipping to Singapore.


you got an email address? i can't find any stock on their case for Sony ZX1, all i see on ebay and amazon are for the ZX2


----------



## somanydynamos

owek123 said:


> you got an email address? i can't find any stock on their case for Sony ZX1, all i see on ebay and amazon are for the ZX2


 
 You have a PM =)


----------



## owek123

somanydynamos said:


> You have a PM =)


thank you, i just replied to it now, many many thanks again..


----------



## kenman345

Just got back from lunch after playing around with the RWAK120ii and my CIEMs. Gotta love having balanced cables. Got a friend to mod stock cables to be balanced. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Marat Sar

Fiio x3 _> _Cayin C5 _> _Effect Audio Crystal cable _> _Shure 535_ _
  
 + Holographic, almost scientific soundstage - can pinpoint every perceived millimeter between tom strikes.
 - Sound is dry, overly polite, on the thin side.


----------



## Rommel V

My dual purpose portable rig.


----------



## acain

Samsung Alpha/200A/FS G10


----------



## Kvud

rommel v said:


> My dual purpose portable rig.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## acain

hisoundfi said:


>


 

 You have the Rockets how do you like them, there stock tips are the worst ever but they are nicely balanced.


----------



## acain




----------



## Hisoundfi

acain said:


> You have the Rockets how do you like them, there stock tips are the worst ever but they are nicely balanced.


That's why I have aftermarket tips on them. The stock tips don't work at all. 

There's really nice separation in the midrange and I really like the bass response. Bass is nicely balanced and not intrusive. I wish there was just a touch more treble energy to give it a more lively sense. However, they are unique and fun. I enjoy them


----------



## acain

hisoundfi said:


> That's why I have aftermarket tips on them. The stock tips don't work at all.
> 
> There's really nice separation in the midrange and I really like the bass response. Bass is nicely balanced and not intrusive. I wish there was just a touch more treble energy to give it a more lively sense. However, they are unique and fun. I enjoy them


 

 They could use some improvement with there design, the angle of the plug isn't the best. The chin slider o-ring is known to break, the cable is really stiff. They are indestructible though and sound great. Some people have had problems with the plug not staying connected to there source.


----------



## Hisoundfi

acain said:


> They could use some improvement with there design, the angle of the plug isn't the best. The chin slider o-ring is known to break, the cable is really stiff. They are indestructible though and sound great. Some people have had problems with the plug not staying connected to there source.


The thing that I dislike the most is the significant amount of microphonics.


----------



## acain

Microphonics are not as bad wearing them over the ear, you can buy those plastic over the ear guides.


----------



## Hisoundfi

acain said:


> Microphonics are not as bad wearing them over the ear, you can buy those plastic over the ear guides.


Good call. 

Gna try that when I get home


----------



## altrunox

acain said:


>


 
  
 Ei 3?


----------



## acain

Yes it is working on a review.


----------



## altrunox

Nice, seens like almost everyone is liking them, will keep an eye for it


----------



## deltronzero

DX90 & VorzAmp Pure II+ & IE800


----------



## snapple10

My attempted to sell off my under-used gears , dusted out IPC

  


 on deck Bob Marley -Survival


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Modded 1350 with quad Canare L4E5c cable and terminated to 3.5mm TRRS.

 Fantastic bass.  Hard.  Tight.

 Changed the pleather to velour pads.


----------



## acain

deltronzero said:


> DX90 & VorzAmp Pure II+ & IE800


 

 How do you like the Vorzamp, they are very nice looking.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

CIEM


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sp3llv3xit said:


> Modded 1350 with quad Canare L4E5c cable and terminated to 3.5mm TRRS.
> 
> Fantastic bass.  Hard.  Tight.
> 
> Changed the pleather to velour pads.


 
  
 Now you have 2 modded DT1350s?


----------



## Marat Sar

sp3llv3xit said:


> CIEM


 
  
 What the hell is going on here?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

buttuglyjeff said:


> Now you have 2 modded DT1350s?


 


 Just one.  This one is a loaner from a friend.  I just want to hear the difference.  Both have the same cable.  Mine has wood cups.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

marat sar said:


> What the hell is going on here?


 


 LOL.  This is a setup that allows me to switch from CIEM to HD800 easily.  The XLR adapter is for the HD800.


----------



## hakushondaimao

sp3llv3xit said:


> LOL.  This is a setup that allows me to switch from CIEM to HD800 easily.  The XLR adapter is for the HD800.


 

 Looks like some kind of audio-vaping love child.


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> LOL.  This is a setup that allows me to switch from CIEM to HD800 easily.  The XLR adapter is for the HD800.


 

 Doctor Frankenstein, I presume!


----------



## JoeDoe

128gb IPod 5.5 and JDS C5 into my 225e with 414 pads


----------



## JamesBr

joedoe said:


> 128gb IPod 5.5 and JDS C5 into my 225e with 414 pads


 
  
 The straps are for holding it all together?


----------



## JoeDoe

jamesbr said:


> The straps are for holding it all together?


 
 Yes!


----------



## owek123

JoeDoe classic looking rig..wish i still got my ipod 5.5..


----------



## JoeDoe

owek123 said:


> JoeDoe classic looking rig..wish i still got my ipod 5.5..




I'll confess I've stocked up since they're falling by the wayside. I've got three: )


----------



## owek123

joedoe said:


> I'll confess I've stocked up since they're falling by the wayside. I've got three: )


i actually got the 7th gen classic but IMO the 5.5g beats it except of course the 7th gen is capable of digital out to certain DACs, lucky you, take good care of those..


----------



## Gino

AK100, Whiplash ic, SMSL SAP-5 amp, Westone UM3X


----------



## mysony1

AK240ss + Aclear Porta + ciem Roxanne + Beat audio Prima Donna cable.


----------



## cj3209

mysony1 said:


> AK240ss + Aclear Porta + ciem Roxanne + Beat audio Prima Donna cable.


 

 That's a nice IEM cable there.  Any thoughts on the 4-pin connector?  I purchased a Beat Audio cable as well:  Supernova cable.


----------



## Albert7

Here is my current portable setup.
  
 No amp/external DAC
  
 Just a regular 6th generation iPod classical 160gb with my Master & Dynamic MH40's.
  
https://farm1.staticflickr.com/358/19335627935_190e8392a6_z_d.jpg


----------



## mysony1

cj3209 said:


> That's a nice IEM cable there.  Any thoughts on the 4-pin connector?  I purchased a Beat Audio cable as well:  Supernova cable.




For the 4 pin connector are from Beat audio and fit very well on my ciem Roxanne.

Work man ship wise Stephen from Beat did a pretty good job on this.
The one I bought for my Roxanne is Beat Audio Prima Donna.

Please see the link for the review of this cable from Anakchan.http://www.head-f[/IMG]


----------



## mysony1

mysony1 said:


> For the 4 pin connector are from Beat audio and fit very well on my ciem Roxanne.
> 
> Work man ship wise Stephen from Beat did a pretty good job on this.
> The one I bought for my Roxanne is Beat Audio Prima Donna.
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=Prima+donna


----------



## evolutionx

FAD FI-BA-SS with Sony ZX-2.   Discovered they actually paired very well together.   Left FI-BA-SS in the drawer for a long time and decide to try it and really pleased with the sound!


----------



## derGabe

iPod Touch 5G / Oppo HA-2 / Stagediver SD2


----------



## owek123

dergabe said:


> iPod Touch 5G / Oppo HA-2 / Stagediver SD2


looks classy! now i want one after i just got the Sony PHA-1A..


----------



## howdy

dergabe said:


> iPod Touch 5G / Oppo HA-2 / Stagediver SD2



I have the same thing using the JVC HAFX850 instead and Spotify Premium using it off line. Sounds amazing very detailed, its light and thin with the 5g.


----------



## DAVIDUGLY

ZX2 for home office work hours, 
 the other is in the go bag for monthly trips to Tokyo
 which always involves moving around morning to night,
 a "stunt double" , fully aware it will get banged around.
 Cube stand in Japan.
 Still can't figure out how to use PHA-3 with it.


----------



## odib

My portable gym rig. Note 3 (Onkyo Player) with Jaybird BlueBuds X


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Note 4, AK10, Aurisonic's 2.5


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

AK120 II - HPL SPC Litz - Noble K10 U


----------



## ShreyasMax

davidugly said:


> ZX2 for home office work hours,
> the other is in the go bag for monthly trips to Tokyo
> which always involves moving around morning to night,
> a "stunt double" , fully aware it will get banged around.
> ...




Sony Mania eh? Nice.


----------



## Zealand21

My humble portable rig
  
 AKG K702 (updated, MIC version) > Fiio E17 > Fiio L9 > iPod Touch 4G 32GB ( running Accudio on a custom eq )
  
 Upgrades in line are a shorter, better quality cable, nothing too fancy and a usb power bank to slap on this rig, to keep the e17 constantly charging and try to match the iPod's stamina.


----------



## jjacq




----------



## mysony1




----------



## Albert7

hawaiibadboy said:


> Note 4, AK10, Aurisonic's 2.5


 
  
 Which Android player app is that?


----------



## deltronzero

Got the JDS interconnect.  Ain't she cute...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

albert7 said:


> Which Android player app is that?


 

  
 It's called Hiby. Good for HQ files. Plays my FLAC files like a boss and the now playing screen is about as good as I have seen. The bigger screen the better


----------



## acain

zealand21 said:


> My humble portable rig
> 
> AKG K702 (updated, MIC version) > Fiio E17 > Fiio L9 > iPod Touch 4G 32GB ( running Accudio on a custom eq )
> 
> Upgrades in line are a shorter, better quality cable, nothing too fancy and a usb power bank to slap on this rig, to keep the e17 constantly charging and try to match the iPod's stamina.




Is that a Swiss backpack, I love them its all I use they have so many compartments, they are expensive though.


----------



## Ivabign

H#!% Audio 8A > Rhapsodio Silver Litz cable > Vorzuge Pure II > AK100 Old school A&K DAP


----------



## Cotnijoe

ivabign said:


> H#!% Audio 8A > Rhapsodio Silver Litz cable > Vorzuge Pure II > AK100 Old school A&K DAP


 
  
 How do you like Rhapsodio's cable? I had a lower end cable from them before. While the craftsmanship was fairly mediocre, it was fantastically ergonomic. Wonder if Sammy's got the cable making game down yet?


----------



## Ivabign

cotnijoe said:


> How do you like Rhapsodio's cable? I had a lower end cable from them before. While the craftsmanship was fairly mediocre, it was fantastically ergonomic. Wonder if Sammy's got the cable making game down yet?


 

 I think he is getting it figured out - I actually have 4 of his recent cables - they all have the wooden slider and splitter - they are are nice and supple with little to no memory. (Copper/SPC/Silver w/solid silver 1/8" plug/Silver & gold)  I am definitely happy with them.


----------



## BryanG

Audio-Technica ATH-ESW9 and Fiio X3ii.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I love these kick bass from the Grado RS2 so much, pure fun listening <3


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Sennheiser IE80 reborn with solid core crystal cable, a vented driver case, dampened inner chamber and a lot of TLC.   

 Now my primary daily IEM.


----------



## RAFA

bryang said:


> Audio-Technica ATH-ESW9 and Fiio X3ii.




The ESW9 are pretty rare these days.


----------



## Zealand21

acain said:


> Is that a Swiss backpack, I love them its all I use they have so many compartments, they are expensive though.




Yes it is. I have two of the backpacks and one mailman's bag. Got them at Tesco during a promo at ridiculously low prices. Just had to get more than one. Far from the high end stuff but still well-made and reliable.


----------



## shadye

RSA Shadow or Pico Slim? I found the RSA shadow for $220 and the slim for $200 (2nd hand), which one should I get? I have an iPod Classic 5.5 gen and will be using it with Jh audio 5 ciems. I don't have any preference, I'm just looking for good sound, thanks!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

shadye said:


> RSA Shadow or Pico Slim? I found the RSA shadow for $220 and the slim for $200 (2nd hand), which one should I get? I have an iPod Classic 5.5 gen and will be using it with Jh audio 5 ciems. I don't have any preference, I'm just looking for good sound, thanks!


 
 I would suggest getting a DAP like Fiio X3ii for your JH5. iPod Classic 5.5Gens were too noisy for BA iems, adding amps will not help.
 You will experience a much bigger jump in SQ with newer DAPs vs stacking you 5.5G iPod.


----------



## shadye

I didn't know that! I'll test my jh5s with my ipod 5.5g once I get them. And what about the RSA shadow + ipod nano 6G, I was also suggested that. 
 would you personally take that over the fiio x3? The nano/shadow rig will set me back around around $280 and I see the fiio x3 for as low as $150.


----------



## maricius

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I would suggest getting a DAP like Fiio X3ii for your JH5. iPod Classic 5.5Gens were too noisy for BA iems, adding amps will not help.
> You will experience a much bigger jump in SQ with newer DAPs vs stacking you 5.5G iPod.




Using the lineout into a quiet amp like the Pico Slim solves the noise problem for me. That being said, I can't say I've heard the X3ii or the RSA Shadow. I don't believe you should just discredit the 5.5g though. I know of people who still prefer it for its rather unique tonality.



shadye said:


> I didn't know that! I'll test my jh5s with my ipod 5.5g once I get them. And what about the RSA shadow + ipod nano 6G, I was also suggested that.
> would you personally take that over the fiio x3? The nano/shadow rig will set me back around around $280 and I see the fiio x3 for as low as $150.




iPod 5.5g > any other iPod iteration IMO but I agree that you should try DAPs at the same price range. I think Headfonia compared the Pico Slim to the RSA way back. I'm not too certain though. Good luck


----------



## shadye

I found this setup by audiohead,
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiEJSnWKSCw
  
 He says that it's very transparent. I can remove the nano 6g clip and velcro strap it with the ipod and coupled with a low profile line out it ends up being more compact than the fiio x3. I would be also be to sync my itunes directly, which I prefer but then again I would be limited to 16 gigs. So many drawbacks. 
  
 I mean the RSA shadow is a $400 amp that is designed for IEMs, it's hard to believe that a $200 DAP is a better option.


----------



## maricius

I find the later iPods to be more digital sounding and more 2-dimensional. 

Some literature for you

http://www.headfonia.com/back-to-the-future-friday-ipod-5g-ipod-video/

http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/2/

Direct comparison between the Shadow and the Pico Slim

Personally, I love my iPod Video 5.5g and Pico Slim for their synergy with my FAD Heaven VI. I prefer that setup than with my DX90.


----------



## EarArtworks

EX1000 + iPhone 5


----------



## adobotj

I rarely use my ipod nowadays but on occasions that I do use it, I run it through a Fostex hp-p1 dac/amp. ZERO noise on my shure 535j and sounds beautiful


----------



## DAVIDUGLY

What are the rubber bands to hold the DAP and Amp together called?


----------



## adobotj

davidugly said:


> What are the rubber bands to hold the DAP and Amp together called?




Uhm... I'm not sure. I think stacking bands? Some rubber bands came with the amps. I just used a baller ID


----------



## JamesBr

h1f1add1cted said:


> I love these kick bass from the Grado RS2 so much, pure fun listening <3


 
  
 Amazing setup you got there! Wow!


----------



## JoeDoe

maricius said:


> I find the later iPods to be more digital sounding and more 2-dimensional.
> 
> Some literature for you
> 
> ...




Agreed my iPod/C5 stack caused me to sell my X5...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Euphony is not limited by parsimony.

 Samsung S6 + Sennheiser IE80 (modded and recabled with solid core crystal)


----------



## Kvud




----------



## kuchumovn

Herus + iPhone


----------



## toxicdrift

my two current setups rMBP > DacMagic XS > Aune B1 > K7XX
  

  
 rMBP > Cozoy Astrapi > HD25 Aluminiums


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jamesbr said:


> Amazing setup you got there! Wow!


 

 Thanks mate, I don't need any other source anymore, I'm at my personal end game source setup, it doesn't matter if a CIEM or a HD 800 or what ever heaphone, all matching awesome with it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

davidugly said:


> What are the rubber bands to hold the DAP and Amp together called?




Amp straps.


----------



## Ivabign

Just got my new (for me) ALO Continental V3
  

  
 iPod Classic > ALO SXC 18 LOD > Continental V3 > Moon Audio Silver Dragon > JH16fp


----------



## Richsvt

Nice choice with the Conti v3. I love that thing, such warm and luscious sounds. Just a wonder. Nice set-up you have there. Must put a smile on your face...


----------



## Ivabign

richsvt said:


> Nice choice with the Conti v3. I love that thing, such warm and luscious sounds. Just a wonder. Nice set-up you have there. Must put a smile on your face...


 

 Just getting to know the V3 - have come to the realization that money spent on cables might be better spent on amplifiers - they impart their own "signatures."  A lesson from my old car stereo days - you put 1000 watts in a car system not to get it loud, but to make it sound brilliant at reasonable volumes. Sure it can get loud - but the ability to fully exploit the dynamic range of a piece of music (providing it is there - lol) is what I enjoy the most. A quiet passage punctuated by a sudden shot to the head - BAM... Now that's fun.....


----------



## Richsvt

Nice to meet a fellow car stereo builder. I loved to have that kind of sound in my car. But, damn, it's been like 20 years since I played in that arena. Competed and placed fairly high for my class. You're right, takes a lot of power to refine the sound. Some kids used to try to separate their windshields with SPL ratings, I was after refinement and soundstage. Got as far as time-frequency-spatial analysis on my cars then started to have a family and it all went away. Portable audio has me hooked back into a personal arena. Looking for that same kind of soundstage, coloration and detail. Love this stuff. When I can properly place instrumentation and hear all the real nuances in a performance, that's just bliss...


----------



## Richsvt

Sorry for the rambling, but I agree about the cables vs equipment and phones. While it's important to have great connectors and such, I think it's much more important to have better gear. That's what drew to the Conti. I love it's sound signature. Just love getting immersed in the sound...great choice.


----------



## Richsvt




----------



## Ivabign

There ya go! A man after my own heart.
  
 The nice thing about portable vs home audio is I don't have to account for room size, speaker placement, etc....  That's what was cool about cars - you know where the listener was... and if it didn't sound quite so good for the guy in the back seat? Well, he doesn't own the car, now does he?
  
 Headphones recreate the immediacy and impact I loved from car audio - and I am so glad I got back into this. It got to the point (I am with you about family, kids, mortgage, etc...) where I had a nice stock stereo in the car and only listened to sports radio....
  
 Ripping all my CD's was like going home again....


----------



## Senni

Submit


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Sushi and listen to classical music streams with the H8P what else?


----------



## mosshorn

h1f1add1cted said:


> Sushi and listen to classical music streams with the H8P what else?


 
  
  
 What classical music streams do you listen to?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mosshorn said:


> What classical music streams do you listen to?


 
 Mostly these three, all with 320 KBit/s quality.
  
 Audiophile Baroque: http://50.7.173.162:8010
 Positively Baroque EU: http://95.85.60.14:7002/320
 LinnClassical: http://89.16.185.174:8004/stream


----------



## hakushondaimao

jjacq said:


>


 

 How do you like the B1 with IEMs?


----------



## Rebkos

h1f1add1cted said:


> Mostly these three, all with 320 KBit/s quality.
> 
> Audiophile Baroque: http://50.7.173.162:8010
> Positively Baroque EU: http://95.85.60.14:7002/320
> LinnClassical: http://89.16.185.174:8004/stream


 
  
 Thanks for that! Really great.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thought I'd pull out the lightbox and whip up a picture.
  
  
 Still months on, one of my favourite pairings.


----------



## snapple10

AKG 812/ AK 120 Titan


----------



## mosshorn

Generations. Currently using the DIYmod Mini/ALO RX/UERM combo, and the AR-XA later tonight!


----------



## Cotnijoe

iBasso DX90 > iBasso D14 "Bushmaster" >  plusSound X Series Cable > Noble Audio Savant
  
 A whole lot of goodness from this rig!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mosshorn said:


> Generations. Currently using the DIYmod Mini/ALO RX/UERM combo, and the AR-XA later tonight!





I can definitely imagine you bringing that out


----------



## Yobster69

lookingforiems said:


> I can definitely imagine you bringing that out


Check out my avatar, apparently it IS possible! That was on London Underground, some random guy got on the train and sat opposite me so I took a sneaky pic of him, couldn't quite believe what I was seeing lol.


----------



## Happytalk

Vintage?







Sony mdr-24. I like these better than the portapros. Found em' in a drawer!


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## h1f1add1cted

What CIEM do you use on this pic?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

h1f1add1cted said:


> What CIEM do you use on this pic?




VE5


----------



## alpha421

Heaven (AK100, VIII) indeed!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sp3llv3xit said:


> VE5


 
 Wow I never seen such a design from Vision Ears really geat.


----------



## Ivabign

Managed to eschew the rubber band and found this TINY 3.5/3.5 at JDS website - so this stack is finally tiny as it can be.
  
 iPod nano > Pico Slim > V6S with stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cable.


----------



## Cotnijoe

ivabign said:


> Managed to eschew the rubber band and found this TINY 3.5/3.5 at JDS website - so this stack is finally tiny as it can be.
> 
> iPod nano > Pico Slim > V6S with stock
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another one has discovered the glory that is the JDS mini IC!


----------



## Ivabign

cotnijoe said:


> Another one has discovered the glory that is the JDS mini IC!


 

 I had to file down the plastic nano case a bit for it to fit snugly. Now it feels the size of a pack of gum.


----------



## mosshorn

ivabign said:


> I had to file down the plastic nano case a bit for it to fit snugly. Now it feels the size of a pack of gum.


 
  
 I loved my 7G Nano when I had it, how do you like it in that setup? Sadly I'm finding my Mini's battery isn't up to snuff :/ 
  
  
 My only real concern of using the 7G Nano again would be storage space. I swear if they ever made a 64 or 128gb of it I would stockpile.


----------



## mysony1

sp3llv3xit said:


>





Is that Kojo amp?


----------



## VeXun

Most of the stuff I use


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mysony1 said:


> Is that Kojo amp?





Yes.


----------



## Mimouille

Naked is beautiful.


----------



## Albert7

My rig today:
  

  
 PonoPlayer + Master & Dynamic MH40


----------



## hakushondaimao

Jammed a run in earlier with the Fiio X3ii and Audio Technica ATH-CKX9. Bangin'!


----------



## owek123

albert7 said:


> My rig today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 am sure you got odd looks in the Apple Store..


----------



## rudi0504

My Pinkys AK 240 SS pair with LCD 3 Fazor 

Colorfull portable set up with Pink color Leather Case for AK 240 SS

Source :
AK 240 SS

Headphone :
LCD 3 Fazor 

Cable :
AK Crystal Cable Prototype for LCD 3 Fazor

Sound Quality :
To make full and very good Audiophile Sound Quality i must turn the volume on my AK 240 SS at 65.
From my 3 LCD s :
LCD X , LCD XC and LCD 3 All Fazor . 
LCD 3 Fazor is as most hatd to drive compare to other 2 LCDs


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ I'm trying to guess the most expensive component.  I'm going to guess the Crystal Cable....


----------



## mosshorn

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ I'm trying to guess the most expensive component.  I'm going to guess the Crystal Cable....


 
  
 If it's anywhere near the price of Piccolino, by far yes


----------



## EarArtworks

XDUOO X2 + Shure SE215 SPE


----------



## H20Fidelity

Look at that little XDuoo shine.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

By far one of the best looking items I have seen so far.
I love that leather look of the tips and cable along with the gold color earpiece.





alpha421 said:


> Heaven (AK100, VIII) indeed!


----------



## alpha421

^Thanks!  Synergy on all accounts - sound & aesthetics.


----------



## mosshorn

Testing out the X5ii with the RX. Long story short: wow.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Those r some beautiful faceplates on ur ciem! What iem cable is it?


----------



## mosshorn

cotnijoe said:


> Those r some beautiful faceplates on ur ciem! What iem cable is it?


 
  

 Thank you! The cable is a transparent black Plussoundaudio Exo cable. I was recommended to him by another user, and I'm glad I purchased it. Mine is a type 2 litz so it's a little stiff, but the type 6 litz is supposed to clear that up.


----------



## Fabaaroan




----------



## mosshorn

fabaaroan said:


>


 
 What DAP is that?


----------



## Mimouille

mosshorn said:


> What DAP is that?


 Cowon P1


----------



## mosshorn

Beautiful UI for it!


----------



## Fabaaroan

mimouille said:


> Cowon P1




Cowon p1 and oriolus .
you could find some user created interface on the cowon website


----------



## Cotnijoe

fabaaroan said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > Cowon P1
> ...




Woah! Where did you get the oriolus? How r they?


----------



## Fabaaroan

cotnijoe said:


> Woah! Where did you get the oriolus? How r they?




One head fier sold it and I decided to jump.
And I love my oriolus. It was the sound I was searching.
Bass impact , many details , soft mids and the soundstage is impressive.
A very musical iem.


----------



## rudi0504

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ I'm trying to guess the most expensive component.  I'm going to guess the Crystal Cable....




Hi Jeff

The most expensive as follow 
Ak 240 Ss > LCD3 Fazor > Crystal Cable by AK prototype


----------



## acain

What a bargain from Massdrop $25 Mee Audio A151P sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Richsvt

Thought I'd post this here as well, my travel companion.


----------



## owek123

Richsvt me want one!!!


----------



## snapple10

If i can stick with these plus my phone , i will save a lot


----------



## Kvud




----------



## deltronzero

DX90 & JDS mini interconnect & Pure II+ & Angies


----------



## kaiss3r

mosshorn said:


> Generations. Currently using the DIYmod Mini/ALO RX/UERM combo, and the AR-XA later tonight!




Such a classic set up. Very nice. But how do you compare the sound of this (lineout + amp) from the modern players nowadays?


----------



## snapple10




----------



## ButtUglyJeff

snapple10 said:


>


 
  
 I was expecting to see a pick of a GH1...


----------



## mosshorn

kaiss3r said:


> Such a classic set up. Very nice. But how do you compare the sound of this (lineout + amp) from the modern players nowadays?


 
 Well as far as detail retrieval goes, I can say that modern players LO (i.e. Fiio X5ii) destory the DIYmod. The headphone out does as well (Fiio HO vs Mini LO), just not as much. The main appeal of the DIYmod to me now lays in its signature. It is incredibly smooth and fluid, so it works great for some genres, and falls flat on its face for others.
  
 Solution? Get both


----------



## Eric510

Here ya go! Just picked them up today.


----------



## alpha421

^Please post impressions in the appropriate thread.


----------



## deltronzero

My "pocketable" set up =D


----------



## Marat Sar

deltronzero said:


> My "pocketable" set up =D


 
  
 I know someone just said post impressions in the appropriate thread and all but that looks so stunning I _gotta _know how it sounds, since I already have the IE 800...
  
 Oh and how come that jr is black? Doesn't look like a case, just looks like the metal is black.


----------



## deltronzero

I'll post impressions in the AK JR thread, so you can go there, though I'll need more time to let it burn in.  The black JR is China exclusive I believe.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hugo is back!  Thanks to Chord Electronics' Rob Watts, Nick Thompson and Valerie Cole.  


 With the addition of the Mass Kobo 404, I am posting a Do Not Disturb sign on the door later tonight.


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hugo is back!  Thanks to Chord Electronics' Rob Watts, Nick Thompson and Valerie Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> With the addition of the Mass Kobo 404, I am posting a Do Not Disturb sign on the door later tonight.




Look Awesome PM Bryan 
I like your leather pouch for your set up


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> Look Awesome PM Bryan
> I like your leather pouch for your set up




Thank you king Rudiwidjaja. Hahahaha...


My plebeian rig is nowhere near your 380 + Hugo TT + 394.


----------



## rudi0504

My AK 380 burn in progress with and whithout Amp 

Source :
AK 380 

Amp : 
Mass Ko Bo 404 full balance amp 

Headphone : 
LCD 3 Fazor

Cable :
Trrs to trrs diy


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thank you king Rudiwidjaja. Hahahaha...
> 
> 
> My plebeian rig is nowhere near your 380 + Hugo TT + 394.




Congrats PM Bryan for your new Mass Ko Bo 404


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> My AK 380 burn in progress with and whithout Amp
> 
> Source :
> AK 380
> ...





Now that is one kingly portable setup.


----------



## acain

Never new how good Grado iem's were.


----------



## EarArtworks

XDUOO X2 + DIY IEM


----------



## acain

earartworks said:


> XDUOO X2 + DIY IEM




Diy iem what kind if drivers you have in them?


----------



## TiesAbsil

Are 


acain said:


> Never new how good Grado iem's were.


 
  
 Are the earbuds worth it? Haven`t seen a lot of positive feedback about them.


----------



## EarArtworks

acain said:


> Diy iem what kind if drivers you have in them?




ED29689 (single) + 27 ohm resistor + Orange Filter Damper.


----------



## acain

tiesabsil said:


> Are
> 
> Are the earbuds worth it? Haven`t seen a lot of positive feedback about them.


 
 My favorite single balanced armature setup used to be Final Audio heaven IV, until the GR8s they are better threw out the whole frequency spectrum very detailed.


----------



## acain

earartworks said:


> ED29689 (single) + 27 ohm resistor + Orange Filter Damper.


 

 Nice I used to be into DIY customs, I built a whole UV chamber with inert gas hooked up to it. I guess you spend a lot of time in the diy in ear section.


----------



## EarArtworks

Y





acain said:


> Nice I used to be into DIY customs, I built a whole UV chamber with inert gas hooked up to it. I guess you spend a lot of time in the diy in ear section.



Yeah, its spend a lot of time, but its fun 

My serious portable rig

Iphone 5 + Soundroid Typhoon + Diy IEM.


----------



## Arty McGhee

tonite's rig
  
 diy or die


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Rig of the day


----------



## owek123

i may be late to this news but Apple has released the 6th gen ipod touch with 128GB option and same processor as the iphone 6..soon this will be my portable rig if someone who got this could give a review..


----------



## Deftone

I dont have the kind money to buy something special like Astell and Kern and 16 driver customs so i have this.
  
 Simple and beautiful but most importantly sounds great. 
  

  
 NWZ-A15 + XBA H1


----------



## owek123

deftone said:


> I dont have the kind money to buy something special like Astell and Kern and 16 driver customs so i have this.
> 
> Simple and beautiful but most importantly sounds great.


 loving mine as well when i still got it..i gave it to a friend  are you using a case for your A15? or that's just for photoshoot?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Power and grace in 404.


----------



## Deftone

owek123 said:


> loving mine as well when i still got it..i gave it to a friend  are you using a case for your A15? or that's just for photoshoot?


  

 Sadly in the uk only a cheap silicone case can be purchased ill have to order a nice one from usa or japan.


----------



## melkenshawn

sp3llv3xit said:


> Power and grace in 404.


 
  
 That doesn't exactly look portable. Unless i'm getting the definition of portable totally wrong.


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## sp3llv3xit

melkenshawn said:


> That doesn't exactly look portable. Unless i'm getting the definition of portable totally wrong.


 


 The definition hasn't changed but its application and interpretation have.  Especially so with my sling bag keeping everything tightly and neatly in place.


----------



## owek123

deftone said:


> Sadly in the uk only a cheap silicone case can be purchased ill have to order a nice one from usa or japan.


dignis got a case for it if u like leather..can be bought off ebay..


----------



## tiddlywinks

h1f1add1cted said:


> Rig of the day


 

 iRiver 340? I loved mine when I had it 40Gb blew the iPods of the day into the weeds,


----------



## h1f1add1cted

tiddlywinks said:


> iRiver 340? I loved mine when I had it 40Gb blew the iPods of the day into the weeds,


 

 Nope  I only "abused" the nice leather case of the iRiver H320 for my modded iBasso DX50: http://www.head-fi.org/t/679473/the-ibasso-dx50-thread-latest-firmware-1-9-3-july-2-2015/16665#post_11455972


----------



## Deftone

owek123 said:


> dignis got a case for it if u like leather..can be bought off ebay..


 
 thanks ill have a look


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

More love for the mini walkman.


----------



## vontokkerths

mathi8vadhanan said:


> More love for the mini walkman.


 May I ask how good is the Walkman compared to other players like fiio, ibasso, ipods? I've been searching but I haven't find much info on the subject. Awesome photo btw.


----------



## owek123

here's mine when i still had it til i upgraded to the Sony NW ZX1..


----------



## Whitigir

vontokkerths said:


> May I ask how good is the Walkman compared to other players like fiio, ibasso, ipods? I've been searching but I haven't find much info on the subject. Awesome photo btw.




The best Walkman now is NW-ZX2. I can not compare to the others you mentioned, but I can vow for it awesomeness


----------



## EarArtworks

iPhone 5 + Sony MDR EX1000
Vacation Rig in Bali, Indonesia.


----------



## cuiter23

vontokkerths said:


> May I ask how good is the Walkman compared to other players like fiio, ibasso, ipods? I've been searching but I haven't find much info on the subject. Awesome photo btw.


 
  
 I'm probably the biggest Sony fanboy but yes, they are amazing haha


----------



## owek123

cuiter23 said:


> I'm probably the biggest Sony fanboy but yes, they are amazing haha


 hahaha can't blame you,they are amazing..


----------



## karloil

keeping it simple these past few days!


----------



## mosshorn

karloil said:


> keeping it simple these past few days!


 
 I so hope a Blackberry Android device is in our future!


----------



## blackwolf1006

Just got my Layla today.. Now I have the best of the best in my collection.  SE846, K10 and the Layla...


----------



## Whitigir

blackwolf1006 said:


> Just got my Layla today.. Now I have the best of the best in my collection.  SE846, K10 and the Layla...




Wow that is gold right here. ^


----------



## acain

blackwolf1006 said:


> Just got my Layla today.. Now I have the best of the best in my collection.  SE846, K10 and the Layla...




Best of the best but subjective, you for sure have the most expensive equipment.


----------



## SpudHarris

vontokkerths said:


> May I ask how good is the Walkman compared to other players like fiio, ibasso, ipods? I've been searching but I haven't find much info on the subject. Awesome photo btw.




I've always had fruit based products but bought the NWZ-15 on a whim as it was fairly cheap on Amazon and I was curious. I was so impressed I sold it after a week and bought the ZX2. This DAP is head and shoulders above any other portable I've had, with or without a portable amp... You will however need an amp for driving anything more than D7000's or PM1's etc... HD800's and hard to drive Ortho's etc...will need a little help.

It does however have a note in the instructions that the HQ Panasonic Caps require approx 100 hours of use before sounding their best. I can't honestly say I noticed a difference but then it was awesome out of the box so never really looked for changes.


----------



## cuiter23

karloil said:


> keeping it simple these past few days!


 
  
 Nice Passport! That's my daily driver as well but I can't vouch for its sound quality I'm afraid haha.
  


mosshorn said:


> I so hope a Blackberry Android device is in our future!


 
  
 Oh please no! The day Blackberry goes android is the day I will abandon BB.
  
 BB OS is made for business and productivity. Android doesn't come close in terms of those necessary features offered by BB OS.


----------



## blackwolf1006

@acian you are certainly telling the truth. But in this hobby you have to pay to play.


----------



## adobotj

karloil said:


> keeping it simple these past few days! :bigsmile_face:




Nice picture of your passport there! A fellow passport user here too! 





cuiter23 said:


> Oh please no! The day Blackberry goes android is the day I will abandon BB.
> 
> BB OS is made for business and productivity. Android doesn't come close in terms of those necessary features offered by BB OS.




I agree with you completely.


----------



## fnkcow

blackwolf1006 said:


> @acian you are certainly telling the truth. But in this hobby you have to pay to play.


 
 Nice!
 Which one would you most prefer among the three?


----------



## acain

I was just going to ask the same question.


----------



## vinyl addict




----------



## acain

That's to funny/


----------



## CJG888

Today's simple business travel rig:


----------



## EarArtworks

Bali


----------



## madnanny1

hello could u tell me what u think of the tascam as and audio player,am tempted to go this route.  also is the c3 any good.have a sansa clip plus and tempted to replace with c3
 regards madnanny1


----------



## SpudHarris

vinyl addict said:


>




Nice one  Made my day!


----------



## blackwolf1006

fnkcow said:


> Nice!
> Which one would you most prefer among the three?


 
  
  


acain said:


> I was just going to ask the same question.


 
  
  
 I prefer the K10 but I think it because they are customs with a better fit. When it comes to clarity the Layla has the k10 beat. The bass on the K10 sound better than the Layla (I havent messed with the bass control on the Layla). 
  
 I mostly use my SE846 and my W4r for the Gym. 
  
 Sorry I cant do a proper review.


----------



## CJG888

earartworks said:


> Bali




Have fun! 

Was in Ubud a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Some say these can cause serious indigestion.  

 Review units from our sponsors.

 Fun night.  Wifey mad.  I don't care.


----------



## mysony1

Ak240ss with Hugo or kobo 404 better?



sp3llv3xit said:


> Some say these can cause serious indigestion.
> 
> 
> Review units from our sponsors.
> ...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mysony1 said:


> Ak240ss with Hugo or kobo 404 better?




Depends on the headphones. The 800 requires the Hugo acting as dac. However if I add the 404 to the Hugo, treble becomes too bright with extensions in the top end sounding hard.

Straight from 240SS to 404 the sound is sweeter but bass slam lacks punch. Midrange is beautiful though.


----------



## Fungus

Compact connectors makes for a slightly more portable setup


----------



## acain

UE900S & AK100II


----------



## AnakChan

Today's rig:-


----------



## adobotj

acain said:


> UE900S & AK100II




That's a very nice shot! And a slick stand you got there.. nice!


----------



## acain

adobotj said:


> That's a very nice shot! And a slick stand you got there.. nice!


 

 Thanks the stand was on Masssdrop for $25.


----------



## deltronzero

Today's rig.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan




----------



## Tony1110

mathi8vadhanan said:


>




N6?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

tony1110 said:


> N6?



K10


----------



## Tony1110

mathi8vadhanan said:


> K10




Like it?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

tony1110 said:


> Like it?


 
 Definitely a big jump from SE846. SQ wise can't complain, and it sounds best out of HUGO. It definitely scales better, I can't hear the same level of jump when using other sources like AK120 II/iPhone. I would like to still audition the Angie universals, people are saying it's a souped-up IE800. 
  
 Fit could have been better. Even though the housing is small, the angle of exit of the wire makes it not sit completely inside concha (like shure's, westone's). Fit is also shallower (not a problem for me), due to shorter nozzle stem. If you're spending $1.6K on these definitely go customs.


----------



## ForShure

Going back to an old school portable setup just for kicks. I know a lot of people hate on cassette tapes because they don't match up to the sound quality of digital or vinyl but there's something about tapes that sound special. While they aren't as detailed or clean sounding, they sound more live and exciting due to their faults if that makes any sense. Anyways cassette listening has been a nice break from my digital setup, seeing the tape moving in there has always fascinated me as well.


----------



## JACONE

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Definitely a big jump from SE846. SQ wise can't complain, and it sounds best out of HUGO. It definitely scales better, I can't hear the same level of jump when using other sources like AK120 II/iPhone. I would like to still audition the Angie universals, people are saying it's a souped-up IE800.
> 
> Fit could have been better. Even though the housing is small, the angle of exit of the wire makes it not sit completely inside concha (like shure's, westone's). Fit is also shallower (not a problem for me), due to shorter nozzle stem. If you're spending $1.6K on these definitely go customs.


 

 I agree! You have to go custom for that kind of coin. I have an order in place and the only drawback is the wait.
 I'm sure your rig sounds good!


----------



## JACONE

blackwolf1006 said:


> @acian you are certainly telling the truth. But in this hobby you have to pay to play.


 

 @acian - What cable is that on the K10?


----------



## alpha421

forshure said:


>


 
  
 NOSTALGIC! Makes me wish I kept my yellow Sony Walkman Sport or whatever it was called.


----------



## stilleh

Bought an Fiio X1 and an e11k along with a pair of Havi B3 pro1 in april which started my addiction... Since then sold that and have managed to pick up an Fiio X5 hooked up to an Oppo HA-2 (fabolous sounding) along with B&W P7 through auction and when using IEM:s I have the B&W C5 series2 (God I love them. They seemed made for my ears!)
  
 Got to change the interconnect though. Can anyone recommend me a short one with straight connectors ~$50? Estethics is a plus...


----------



## acain

Nice a cassette player my daughter would say what is that.


----------



## Tony1110

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Definitely a big jump from SE846. SQ wise can't complain, and it sounds best out of HUGO. It definitely scales better, I can't hear the same level of jump when using other sources like AK120 II/iPhone. I would like to still audition the Angie universals, people are saying it's a souped-up IE800.
> 
> Fit could have been better. Even though the housing is small, the angle of exit of the wire makes it not sit completely inside concha (like shure's, westone's). Fit is also shallower (not a problem for me), due to shorter nozzle stem. If you're spending $1.6K on these definitely go customs.




I like the SE846 but feel they're overpriced for what they are. I think you can get better performance from IEMs costing quite a lot less money 

It took me a while to find the right tip for my N6 but I'm glad I stuck with it. People say the nozzle is short but I had the opposite problem. Would love to hear the K10 in either of its forms, but yeah, for that outlay I'd definitely go custom.


----------



## Kvud

forshure said:


> Going back to an old school portable setup just for kicks. I know a lot of people hate on cassette tapes because they don't match up to the sound quality of digital or vinyl but there's something about tapes that sound special. While they aren't as detailed or clean sounding, they sound more live and exciting due to their faults if that makes any sense. Anyways cassette listening has been a nice break from my digital setup, seeing the tape moving in there has always fascinated me as well.


----------



## blackwolf1006

jacone said:


> @acian - What cable is that on the K10?


 
  
 Got the cable from Ted over at headphone lounge. Silver Litz.


----------



## kamoteFX

nc8000 said:


> DX90 in silicone skin with 4400mah battery, Tzar350 and 8 microSD cards all in a Peli1010 box


 
 what battery did you use for your 90?


----------



## karloil

cuiter23 said:


> Nice Passport! That's my daily driver as well but I can't vouch for its sound quality I'm afraid haha.
> 
> 
> Oh please no! The day Blackberry goes android is the day I will abandon BB.
> ...


 
  
 hahaha i do find the that it sounds too thick - but this is my rig for the meantime. once my "customed" customs arrive, i've switching back to my daps  
  
 i just loaded Snap - so that i can still have access to my favorite utilities in Android.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

kamotefx said:


> what battery did you use for your 90?


 

 I'm not him but you can use i.e. this 4400 mAh battery for your DX50 or DX90 works perfect: http://www.amazon.com/Warranty-Replacement-Extended-GT-I9300-EB-L1G6LLU/dp/B009GVG8FA/
  
 I have almost 26 hours playback on my DX50 with medium gain setting with my CIEMs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/679473/the-ibasso-dx50-thread-latest-firmware-1-9-3-july-2-2015/17235#post_11675217


----------



## owek123

h1f1add1cted said:


> I'm not him but you can use i.e. this 4400 mAh battery for your DX50 or DX90 works perfect: http://www.amazon.com/Warranty-Replacement-Extended-GT-I9300-EB-L1G6LLU/dp/B009GVG8FA/
> 
> I have almost 26 hours playback on my DX50 with medium gain setting with my CIEMs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/679473/the-ibasso-dx50-thread-latest-firmware-1-9-3-july-2-2015/17235#post_11675217


 with dx50/90, do i have to change the back cover to accomodate this battery? thanks


----------



## h1f1add1cted

owek123 said:


> with dx50/90, do i have to change the back cover to accomodate this battery? thanks


 

 In General you need to remove the metal back cover in any case. With the iBasso silicone case is it possible, but look quite ugly. I use a old iRiver HD320 leather case which fits perfect and looks great. Please follow my links I wrote before for pictures.


----------



## Paul Graham

Sorry it's been a while you lot lol. No big changes here as I've been throwing money at other things lately. This is my favourite rig at home for now. Fully balanced all the way. I think my next upgrade is going to be a DAP capable of higher res output.


----------



## philk34

​ AK Jr and Earsonics SM64​


----------



## Tony1110

So impractical with the amp, protruding interconnect and thick IEM cable...but sounds sublime.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Touch 6G - 128GB.


----------



## x RELIC x

Baraka! Great film, great soundtrack! Host of Seraphim is haunting and beautiful. Nice.


----------



## x RELIC x

The megastack........... Testing and comparing the Aune B1.


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> The megastack........... Testing and comparing the Aune B1.


Wow, you must have big pockets!!


----------



## Kvud

philk34 said:


> ​ AK Jr and Earsonics SM64​


----------



## lookingforIEMs

duncan said:


> Wow, you must have big pockets!!





I see what you did there Duncan


----------



## H20Fidelity

duncan said:


> Wow, you must have big pockets!!


 
  
 Never fear, we'll have this worked out in a jiffy.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Wow, you must have big pockets!!




:wink_face: simply the easiest way to test and compare..... Stack 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> The megastack........... Testing and comparing the Aune B1.


 
 You need the Oppo HA2 in there, somewhere.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> You need the Oppo HA2 in there, somewhere.




I would, but they use real animal skin and, well, I'm not a fan and don't see the point on a DAC/amp. Why not give it a fur collar as well? Too bad as I love Oppo Digital products.


----------



## esteboune

x relic x said:


> The megastack........... Testing and comparing the Aune B1.


 

 the Eiffel tower !
  
 how do you like the aune B1?
  
 you might need a power bank in your stack, the aune b1 in class A drains its battery so fast...


----------



## x RELIC x

esteboune said:


> the Eiffel tower !
> 
> how do you like the aune B1?
> 
> you might need a power bank in your stack, the aune b1 in class A drains its battery so fast...




I'm liking the sound of the B1. More so with the LCD-2 than the easier to drive headphones/IEMs. Agree on the battery life, it's terrible.

Lol! No power bank required as this will never leave my countertop........ this was only for easy switching while testing. I don't have an amp switcher (yet).


----------



## Genjisleeps

Haven't been on the forum recently mostly because of buying and having fun with the stuff I bought and learned on here. I came back because I see most people post their songs on itunes and now I dont use Itunes anymore so I'm seeing if theres a good itunes/ipod music player to use with my amp and headphones. Just researching though not seeing if I actually wanna buy another ipod. Anyway heres my portable rig.


----------



## esteboune

genjisleeps said:


> Haven't been on the forum recently mostly because of buying and having fun with the stuff I bought and learned on here. I came back because I see most people post their songs on itunes and now I dont use Itunes anymore so I'm seeing if theres a good itunes/ipod music player to use with my amp and headphones. Just researching though not seeing if I actually wanna buy another ipod. Anyway heres my portable rig.


 

 OMG
  
 YOU have the dragon ball that Songoku looked for everywhere...


----------



## Genjisleeps

esteboune said:


> OMG
> 
> YOU have the dragon ball that Songoku looked for everywhere...


 
 lol yea I actually bought it on Goku Day.


----------



## Aliv3

philk34 said:


> ​AK Jr and Earsonics SM64​




How they sound together?


----------



## owek123

genjisleeps said:


> Haven't been on the forum recently mostly because of buying and having fun with the stuff I bought and learned on here. I came back because I see most people post their songs on itunes and now I dont use Itunes anymore so I'm seeing if theres a good itunes/ipod music player to use with my amp and headphones. Just researching though not seeing if I actually wanna buy another ipod. Anyway heres my portable rig.


ahhhhhh i could wish to the eternal dragon to create the ultimate dap and headphone!!!!!!


----------



## philk34

aliv3 said:


> How they sound together?


 
 I am not a seasoned audiophile but what I can tell you is that it sounds better than my previous FiiO X1 + Cayin C5 combo in a nice formfactor.
 SM64 are not easy to drive with their 98 ohms and the Jr drives them easily.
 It gives them more stage and separation than C5.
 It reproduices more details than the LO of X1.
  
 A good upgrade that gives me more pleasure, though I only own it for a few days. It might come better with burn-in.


----------



## r2muchstuff

genjisleeps said:


> Haven't been on the forum recently mostly because of buying and having fun with the stuff I bought and learned on here. I came back because I see most people post their songs on itunes and now I dont use Itunes anymore so I'm seeing if theres a good itunes/ipod music player to use with my amp and headphones. Just researching though not seeing if I actually wanna buy another ipod. Anyway heres my portable rig.


 

 Have you found "Dapper" at the app store?  It lets you load iTunes playlist onto the FiiO and other DAPs.
 Works great once you get the hang of it.
  
 YMMV
 r2


----------



## blackwolf1006




----------



## Tony1110

blackwolf1006 said:


>




Show off


----------



## elektrosteve




----------



## Wyd4

X3ii and asg2.5
Super portable.


----------



## Wyd4

Stuck waiting for a train after 14 hours at work.
Oh well


----------



## mosshorn

wyd4 said:


> Stuck waiting for a train after 14 hours at work.
> Oh well


 
 I'll come pick you up. I'm in the US, but I'll find my way if you can hook me up with that burger/cider.


----------



## zzubbione




----------



## AngelOfMercy

My ultralight portable rig :

Sony A15 DAP
Fiio E6 amp on high gain
SoundMagic E80
Fidue A73
Scorche 3.5 OFC cable
Fiio 3.5 OFC cable
Havi B3 bag


----------



## mosshorn

My view the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

angelofmercy said:


> My ultralight portable rig :
> 
> Sony A15 DAP
> Fiio E6 amp on high gain
> ...


Houseofdoom used to have the same DAP, I wonder what happened to him?  

Carry on gentlemen!


----------



## acain

I wish I had a window I am surrounded by brick walls at work.


----------



## mosshorn

acain said:


> I wish I had a window I am surrounded by brick walls at work.


 
  
 That was my college's library, I'm surrounded by 4 maroon cube walls now, so don't be jealous


----------



## tretneo




----------



## che15

Amazing synergy , I enjoy this set up as much as I do my big rigs.


----------



## aznpos531

zzubbione said:


>




Is that Fiio X1 + Shozy PX-M1?


----------



## zzubbione

Yes, you're right for both. I love that combination, so cute and sound amazing.


----------



## aznpos531

zzubbione said:


> Yes, you're right for both. I love that combination, so cute and sound amazing.




They fit together so well too! Looks like they were made to be used together.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Thanks to Egghead Audio Hub and Rhines Audio for the review loaner.  

 Rhines Audio Stage 7 Professional Monitoring CIEM.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sp3llv3xit said:


> Rhines Audio Stage 7 Professional Monitoring CIEM.


 
 Could you please tell us your impressions in the Rhines thread about the Stage 7? Thanks.


----------



## mysony1

Just to share the new rig setup.

AK380+fitear335+whiplash cable


----------



## hakushondaimao




----------



## hakushondaimao




----------



## owek123

so many wonderful rigs here..here's my simple bedtime rig..it's 3AM here in Perth can't sleep hahaha..


----------



## AnakChan

Heading to Kyoto on the Nozomi Shinkansen with the AK380 + Prima Donna + MH335DW-SR (& two noisy kids)


----------



## sp3llv3xit

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please tell us your impressions in the Rhines thread about the Stage 7? Thanks.


 



 In a few days.  This unit is a review loaner.  I am obligated to upload my thoughts on the item.


----------



## mysony1

anakchan said:


> Heading to Kyoto on the Nozomi Shinkansen with the AK380 + Prima Donna + MH335DW-SR (& two noisy kids)





G





anakchan said:


> Heading to Kyoto on the Nozomi Shinkansen with the AK380 + Prima Donna + MH335DW-SR (& two noisy kids)
> [/quote
> 
> Saw your review on the Prima Donna cable with good build quality and sound as well.
> ...


----------



## Kvud

angelofmercy said:


> My ultralight portable rig :
> 
> Sony A15 DAP
> Fiio E6 amp on high gain
> ...


----------



## hemtmaker

Transportable setup for the weekend


----------



## rasmushorn

My portable setup for the summer. iPod Classic + RHA T20.


----------



## Amojo

My new setup AnK Jr - Oppo H2 and Sony XBA-H3 also find this works great with my LCD2


----------



## ssag

Couch Rig. iPod touch 5g, Teac ha-p50, Sony mdr-1a streaming Apple lossless from my Synology nas.


----------



## mysony1

anakchan said:


> Heading to Kyoto on the Nozomi Shinkansen with the AK380 + Prima Donna + MH335DW-SR (& two noisy kids)





I am thinking of getting a perima Donna for my 335dw, and since you have been using for a preriod of time with this cable on the 335dw-Sr..

Maybe you are the best person for me to get some advice on this. Hope you able to give some thought of this?


----------



## AnakChan

mysony1 said:


> I am thinking of getting a perima Donna for my 335dw, and since you have been using for a preriod of time with this cable on the 335dw-Sr..
> 
> Maybe you are the best person for me to get some advice on this. Hope you able to give some thought of this?


 
  
 Maybe in my sig ? There's a link to my thoughts/review of the Prima Donna.


----------



## cj3209

My current transportable rig:
  


*AK 120ii - JH Audio Angies via 2.5mm balanced Beat Audio SuperNova cable*


----------



## x RELIC x

cj3209 said:


> My current transportable rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you quickly comment on the SQ of the Angie balanced compared to SE from the AK120ii. I've been on the fence about getting the 120ii since I picked up my Angie's, strictly curious to hear them balanced vs SE. Or if not here in the Angie thread.


----------



## deltronzero

AK Jr & Angie's today for the business class flight to Tokyo today.


----------



## AnakChan

@deltronzero, hope you enjoy Tokyo .


----------



## cj3209

x relic x said:


> Could you quickly comment on the SQ of the Angie balanced compared to SE from the AK120ii. I've been on the fence about getting the 120ii since I picked up my Angie's, strictly curious to hear them balanced vs SE. Or if not here in the Angie thread.



I don't have a way to do a real A/B comparison because all I have is the stock SE cable vs. an upgraded balanced cable so I'm not sure if the differences are from being balanced or the better cable. But FWIW, what I find is that the balanced cable gives me a bit more clarity, more kick on the drums, more bass thump, and more 'presence.' But again, this could be from the upgraded cables.

Anyone have both stock SE and stock balanced cables for a comparison? Only the universal Angie owners got both cables.

I really only wanted an upgraded cable from the stock and getting the 2.5mm balanced was actually an afterthought. With IEMs, I'm not sure if the benefits of being balanced are so clear. I would expect the balanced out to my LCDs to have a much larger impact but I don't have a 2.5mm connection.

CJ


----------



## snapple10

House cleaning rig
Sony A15> RSA Intruder> Beyerdynamic T90


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

snapple10 said:


> House cleaning rig
> Sony A15> RSA Intruder> Beyerdynamic T90


 
  
 Jubilee Edition?  I'd be lying if I didn't admit to being curious about that black beauty...


----------



## snapple10

^ yes
 going back and forth about selling it too  but I just got too many gears  
  
 Must be my mood but it's doing the trick at the moment. Cable a little too long for transportable


----------



## Mink




----------



## Podster

Technically from a monetary standpoint I believe this setup should be on the "Mid-Fi" thread but it is a portable rig none the less
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Yo-Tanked 30GB U2 Classic, C421, silver litz LOD and Havi B3 Pro1's


----------



## Kvud




----------



## sp3llv3xit

Me and my HD800 at the beach.  AK240SS + Chord Hugo + Custom amp driving the Senn flagship.


----------



## acain

sp3llv3xit said:


> Me and my HD800 at the beach.  AK240SS + Chord Hugo + Custom amp driving the Senn flagship.


 

 That is quite the rig to carry around, I could never carry that much out. If it doesn't fit in my back pocket it stays at home.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

acain said:


> That is quite the rig to carry around, I could never carry that much out. If it doesn't fit in my back pocket it stays at home.





It was taken during our audio group admins' meeting. We stayed overnight at the resort.

We all carried a he'll of a lot of gears that day.


----------



## zilch0md

My latest "transportable" rig...
  

  
  
 More info:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/240#post_11813706


----------



## Rommel V

Koss ProDJ100, XDUOO 2 and Bluebird Amp.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My new toy..


----------



## blackwolf1006

h20fidelity said:


> My new toy..


 
  
  
 very nice


----------



## fiascogarcia

h20fidelity said:


> My new toy..


 
 Colorfly is still one of the coolest looking DAPS, like an artifact left on Earth by an ancient alien race!


----------



## H20Fidelity

blackwolf1006 said:


> very nice


 
  
 Thanks!
  


fiascogarcia said:


> Colorfly is still one of the coolest looking DAPS, like an artifact left on Earth by an ancient alien race!


 
  
 Absolutely love the way you phrased that. So very, very true! 
  
 I've been a Colorfly fanboi since the former C3 days. I felt it was my destiny to own C4 PRO.
  
 While its a little clicky, clunky for todays standards I think its the most legendary DAP I've ever seen.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the way you phrased that. So very, very true!
> ...


 
 Indeed it is H2, I feel the same way about a couple of my old MD players


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> Indeed it is H2, I feel the same way about a couple of my old MD players:wink_face:




I keep telling myself 'just one final piece to the audio puzzle' that last hit, pairing, rig. Hopefully C4 can sustain that.

It truly is a wonderful sounding player though, takes ER4S to extremely satisfying sound levels.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I keep telling myself 'just one final piece to the audio puzzle' that last hit, pairing, rig. Hopefully C4 can sustain that.
> 
> It truly is a wonderful sounding player though, takes ER4S to extremely satisfying sound levels.


 
 I'm afraid that could be famous last words on that sustaining part
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like those tips on your Ety's


----------



## JamesBr

sp3llv3xit said:


> Me and my HD800 at the beach.  AK240SS + Chord Hugo + Custom amp driving the Senn flagship.


 
  
 That is a crazy setup! might be a little hard to carry arround tho!? I smell passion, I like it!


----------



## blackwolf1006

Weston 4r
 SE846
 K10 
 Layla


----------



## KookaBurrra

My 3 combos :
  
  
** ultraportable*
  
_LG G3 --> UBS OTG --> Cozoy Astrapi --> Earsonics SM64 (FAW Copper IEM)_
  

  
  
  
** Portable*
  
_Hidizs AP100 --> Nad Viso HP50 (FAW Color HPC)_
  
  

  
  
  
** Transportable (for home)*
  
_Hidizs AP100 --> FAW Copper ICL --> Cayin C5 --> Philips Fidelio X1 (FAW Color HPC)_
  

  
  
  
 Great sound in every moment of the day !!


----------



## audionut44

Wow, this is a dreamy portable harem!  I hope to achieve this status someday LOL.
  
 Quote:


blackwolf1006 said:


> Weston 4r
> SE846
> K10
> Layla


----------



## mosshorn

kookaburrra said:


> My 3 combos :
> 
> 
> ** ultraportable*
> ...


 
 LOVE these setups!


----------



## KookaBurrra

Thanks you @mosshorn


----------



## sp3llv3xit

jamesbr said:


> That is a crazy setup! might be a little hard to carry arround tho!? I smell passion, I like it!




Thanks. My colleagues seem to think that the reason why I do this is because I want to be in a concert wherever and whenever I choose to put on the HD800.


----------



## marko93101

kookaburrra said:


> My 3 combos :
> 
> 
> ** ultraportable*
> ...


 
  
  
  
 How do you feel about the X1s against the HP50s?
  
 I'm looking to get something with good isolation for college and I have the X1s


----------



## KookaBurrra

marko93101 said:


> How do you feel about the X1s against the HP50s?
> 
> I'm looking to get something with good isolation for college and I have the X1s


 
  
 HP50 is a more neutral headphone with less bass (the X1 is huge in this department !). But I think the two share the same spirit and way of making music ... I really like the two !!
 The Kef M500 could also be a good choise (and me bay more aesthetic and portable in the street.


----------



## FFBookman

Stevie Wonder @ 24/192 = OH YEAH


----------



## Podster

i4 w/Tomahawked Havi


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> My latest "transportable" rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This rig has been updated - no more USB cables:   
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/255#post_11820340


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## MikuLover

Reshelled tf10 with arete cable but well I still prefer the er4s


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## qafro

mikulover said:


> Reshelled tf10 with arete cable but well I still prefer the er4s


 
 I've just ordered a Shozy Alien black DAP - How does it sound when added with an amp and any tips on how to play random albums and tracks on Alien?


----------



## MikuLover

qafro said:


> I've just ordered a Shozy Alien black DAP - How does it sound when added with an amp and any tips on how to play random albums and tracks on Alien?


 
3 long press on volume down button
Well truth be told, the alien sounds pretty fantastic by itself already but due to slight hiss the alien has, I use the amp pretty much only for that reason which is to remove the hiss.

Well... if sound improved? Maybe a little, I can't say for sure but I won't be putting any lousy amps with it to degrade it's sound that's for sure.

I'm sure H20 would love to chip in and tell you more.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

New linum BaX cable on my H8P really great combo imho


----------



## eR1k

That Linum cable looks great aesthetically. Do you think it can withstand daily wear and tear, because it does look delicate?


----------



## Wyd4

So much more expensive than all your rigs....
Lol.

Time to do some housework.




Man I'm hardcore
Dishes and dsotm.


----------



## puppyfi

Working out on a beautiful Sunday with my Shozy Alien and ATH-IM50


----------



## eR1k




----------



## ShreyasMax

puppyfi said:


> Working out on a beautiful Sunday with my Shozy Alien and ATH-IM50




Very nice pic.


----------



## SharkSkin

mink said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 What music app is that?


----------



## Mink

Core Music Player
 https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/core-music-player/9wzdncrcvllr?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## h1f1add1cted

er1k said:


> That Linum cable looks great aesthetically. Do you think it can withstand daily wear and tear, because it does look delicate?


 
 This tiny cable is trong as ******, I trust this cable more durability as any other IEM cable I own. Here some tech stuff about the strength: http://www.linum.dk/technology/


----------



## Levanter

h1f1add1cted said:


> This tiny cable is trong as ******, I trust this cable more durability as any other IEM cable I own. Here some tech stuff about the strength: http://www.linum.dk/technology/







er1k said:


> That Linum cable looks great aesthetically. Do you think it can withstand daily wear and tear, because it does look delicate?




Just FYI, my Linum Bax cable right side just died. And I hardly use the cable at all. Might feel strong on the outside but not so durable on the inside.


----------



## derGabe

wyd4 said:


> So much more expensive than all your rigs....
> Lol.
> 
> Time to do some housework.
> ...



No need to feel insecure. The Porta is a hell of an headphone. I love mine to Death.


----------



## Charliemotta

♫


----------



## clee290

Some more Koss love on this Sunday afternoon


----------



## philk34

clee290 said:


> Some more Koss love on this Sunday afternoon


 
 Hi @clee290, 
 I own a Jr and also a C5 that I previously used with my FiiO X1. I don't feel the need to use the C5 with my SM64 anymore. Being 98Ohms the X1 was not able to drive them properly while the Jr does IMHO.
 I gave a try to C5+Jr and found just a bit of coloration. Not as big as a value than with X1. With big withdraw that you loose the cool formfactor of Jr.
 What is your opinion? your motivation to use C5?


----------



## hakushondaimao

As of today...

Fiio X5ii plus Trinity Deltas.


----------



## acain

Nice Picture


----------



## hakushondaimao

Thanks Adam. Nice subjects.


----------



## acain

Master & Dynamic/AK100ii


----------



## hakushondaimao

More nice subjects.


----------



## acain

hakushondaimao said:


> More nice subjects.


 

 So do you think the Trinity Deltas are worth there asking price. I was looking into them but not sure yet there has been a lot of positive talk about them.


----------



## hakushondaimao

acain said:


> So do you think the Trinity Deltas are worth there asking price. I was looking into them but not sure yet there has been a lot of positive talk about them.


 

 Am very impressed with what I've heard so far (limited, to be sure, as they just arrived today). Most certainly worth the KS price, and seem like extremely good value at retail. If you go with Bob's Head-Fi deal, I'd say so far you're still getting a stonking bargain.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan




----------



## Whitigir

Call me Sony fan...whatsoever. But I used to love Walkman cassette , and now high resolution music woooo.


----------



## snapple10

^ Sony fan
I got my eyes on those two Z7 and ZX2
But my portable of the day. My RSA intruder never fails to amaze me


----------



## zzubbione




----------



## owek123

zzubbione said:


>


sturdy looking cable on the RHA..nice


----------



## fiascogarcia

Portable, transportable, desktop??


----------



## H20Fidelity

I posted about this in the USB DAC / Android thread, I'll share it here too.
  
 This is the rig we've set up using a Samsung Galaxy S4 and Tralucent DacAmp One. The sound is _very good._
  
  

  
  
 You can read more about it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7050#post_11830678


----------



## deltronzero

Something a bit different today, Vita 2000 with Angie's =)


----------



## philk34

deltronzero said:


> Something a bit different today, Vita 2000 with Angie's =)


 
 I prefer your black Jr. It looks classier to me.
 Speaking from Jr, how does it pair with Angies? I saw that some people found AK100II a little weak to drive Angies. So Jr ...


----------



## clee290

philk34 said:


> Hi @clee290,
> I own a Jr and also a C5 that I previously used with my FiiO X1. I don't feel the need to use the C5 with my SM64 anymore. Being 98Ohms the X1 was not able to drive them properly while the Jr does IMHO.
> I gave a try to C5+Jr and found just a bit of coloration. Not as big as a value than with X1. With big withdraw that you loose the cool formfactor of Jr.
> What is your opinion? your motivation to use C5?


 

 Hi, sorry for the late response, I've been a little busy as of late. But yea, the C5 definitely adds some color. I agree, stacking the C5 with the Jr kind of defeats the purpose of having a slim player, but I only use the stack at home. When I'm out, definitely using the player alone.
  
 Quote:


deltronzero said:


> Something a bit different today, Vita 2000 with Angie's =)


 

 That's a nice-looking Vita. Too bad memory cards costs a pretty penny.


----------



## x RELIC x

philk34 said:


> I prefer your black Jr. It looks classier to me.
> Speaking from Jr, how does it pair with Angies? I saw that some people found AK100II a little weak to drive Angies. So Jr ...




I'm sure it would come more down to personal sound preferences than drivability with the Angie's. They are very easy to drive.


----------



## deltronzero

Yep, Angie's are quite easy to drive, even the Vita with its weaaaaak amp section can drive it OK.  Sounds great out of the Junior, but of course sounds even better through my DX90 & VorzAmp Pure II+ combo!


----------



## philk34

Good to know, thanks guys.


----------



## jjacq

deltronzero said:


> Yep, Angie's are quite easy to drive, even the Vita with its weaaaaak amp section can drive it OK.  Sounds great out of the Junior, but of course sounds even better through my DX90 & VorzAmp Pure II+ combo!




Can you compare the Angie and the SE846? I've tried the Angie's and love it but the cheaper SE846 prices make it really tempting. I'd really like an opinion on which one to get.


----------



## qafro

My new gear 

DT770 250 ohms 
Epiphany ehp-02 amp 
New shozy alien dap awesome 
Silver cable custom made


----------



## deltronzero

jjacq said:


> Can you compare the Angie and the SE846? I've tried the Angie's and love it but the cheaper SE846 prices make it really tempting. I'd really like an opinion on which one to get.


 
 In my opinion, as long as you don't have fit issues with Angie due to its huge housing, then 100% go with the Angies.  Angie's are much more resolving, has a MUCH bigger soundstage/airy, and the mids are perfectly placed to me.  I love the SE846's as well, they are more comfortable and isolates much better.  The bass is thunderous (though Angie's can match it with the dials), and the mids are more pronounced, great for some genres.


----------



## yugas




----------



## snapple10

AK 120 Titan > Portaphile micro > Aurisonics 2.5


Happy Friday Headfi!!!!


----------



## shawndo

onkyo hf player app > iphone > oppo ha2 > oppo pm3


----------



## howdy

shawndo said:


> onkyo hf player app > iphone > oppo ha2 > oppo pm3


 
 That is a great combo you have there! i had the PM3 during the tour and do miss them.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

The new Sennheiser HD630vb.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> The new Sennheiser HD630vb.




Nice. 

How does it sound?


Comparisons to HD6××/800?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> Nice.
> 
> How does it sound?
> 
> ...





No contest with the 800.

Huge departure from the HD6XX sound. 

Lacks that low midrange body that give weight to baritone but amps that 3 kHz freq giving female vocals that extra push. Sounds peaky when you listen to Amber Rubarth.

Bass dial is well implemented in that the boost does not adversely affect the midrange and the 30 steps dial does the boosting gradually.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> No contest with the 800.
> 
> Huge departure from the HD6XX sound.
> 
> ...





 conclusion?

Needs some improvements?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> conclusion?
> 
> Needs some improvements?





I'd love a thicker 750 Hz to 1 kHz tuning. Josh Groban sounds like a wimp out of the 630.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> I'd love a thicker 750 Hz to 1 kHz tuning. Josh Groban sounds like a wimp out of the 630.




Hahaha definitely hope they'd improve that...


----------



## EH-Yeon

Back to the classic setup. Warm and smooth.


----------



## BaTou069

eh-yeon said:


> Back to the classic setup. Warm and smooth.


 
  You're amping earbuds?


----------



## sososerious

At 320 Ohm they need it! I assume they are the VE Zens?


----------



## EH-Yeon

batou069 said:


> You're amping earbuds?


 
  


sososerious said:


> At 320 Ohm they need it! I assume they are the VE Zens?


 
  
 Yes, amped and they are Zen.


----------



## mikemercer

Thom Yorke thru ETHER, Double Helix Cables (balanced) and the AK380...
 Sonic BlissOut


----------



## golov17




----------



## Onix

golov17 said:


>



 



Oh God. The Newsmy and the Nationite look so retro. I like them. Where is the Newsmy made? First time I see it.


----------



## golov17

36 ч. игра * Newsmy G1 HiFi металл lossess энтузиаст MP3 с 8 ГБ * поддержка MP3 , WMA обезьяна флак в формате WAV
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/36hours-play-Newsmy-G1-HiFi-metal-lossess-enthusiast-MP3-with-8GB-Support-MP3-WMA-APE-FLAC/32337296867.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Onix

golov17 said:


> 36 ч. игра * Newsmy G1 HiFi металл lossess энтузиаст MP3 с 8 ГБ * поддержка MP3 , WMA обезьяна флак в формате WAV
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/36hours-play-Newsmy-G1-HiFi-metal-lossess-enthusiast-MP3-with-8GB-Support-MP3-WMA-APE-FLAC/32337296867.html
> 
> (from AliExpress Android)



 


Thank you!


----------



## golov17




----------



## MusicFiMan




----------



## audionewbi

This has been my portable for more than 2 months, I am very happy with it and I honestly even use it at home. 

 This proves synergy is very important.


----------



## Baycode

TabS+C5DAC+DT150
  
 (C5DAC was a review tour unit)


----------



## Koolpep

Hifiman 901s (review unit, not mine) and the Oppo PM-3 glorious combo with the Elfidelity Balanced Amp card.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Wyd4

koolpep said:


> Hifiman 901s (review unit, not mine) and the Oppo PM-3 glorious combo with the Elfidelity Balanced Amp card.
> 
> Cheers,
> K




Very nice. 
I haven't heard the 901s but having owned the 901 and auditioned the pm3 i would imagine it is a nice combo


----------



## axax




----------



## mosshorn

golov17 said:


>


 
 If I can just get all these Blox, that would be great


----------



## golov17

Now you can get all the VE, it is no less significant


----------



## mosshorn

True!


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## golov17

VE DUKE


----------



## JamesBr

axax said:


>


 
  
 Multiple shot or you got 3 of those :|


----------



## Wyd4

Current portable kit.
  

  
 Cozoy Aegis, Note 4, Porta Pro's, ASG2.5s


----------



## axax

jamesbr said:


> Multiple shot or you got 3 of those :|


 

 Multiple


----------



## golov17




----------



## Wyd4

Dem coppers


----------



## Kvud

wyd4 said:


> Dem coppers


----------



## Malestro




----------



## Onix

malestro said:


>



 



Looks like the cans are eating the Sandisk. How do you like them with no amp? Are they easyly driven by the player?


----------



## Malestro

By the player yes, on the phone, they need a juice.


----------



## Malestro

malestro said:


> By the player yes, on the phone, not so much, they need a juice.


----------



## zzubbione

Just get Comply tips for my rha T10.
 Sometimes little things are important...  This tips give another dimension to the T10.


----------



## DMinor

My girl was trying to impress me with a hand-sewed custom leather bag. It is a little too big but it's understandable considering her first try. She has promised a snug tight fit for the coming one. 
  
 Not sure if this is placebo, the sound quality has improved noticeably with this bag.


----------



## Tony1110

dminor said:


> My girl was trying to impress me with a hand-sewed custom leather bag. It is a little too big but it's understandable considering her first try. She has promised a snug tight fit for the coming one.
> 
> Not sure if this is placebo, the sound quality has improved noticeably with this bag.




Na it's not placebo. I had a similar experience when I swapped the silicone case for my DX90 to a leather one. Definitely an increase in detail retrieval and soundstage depth.


----------



## derGabe

Thats true. Those 1 and 0's sure love some nicer packaging. I heard, that if you talk to the DAC-Chip on a regular base, its also starting to Sound better.


----------



## DMinor

I heard the more posts you have the better your gear will sound too. Please don't tell me that's impossible. Impossible is nothing.


----------



## Wyd4

dminor said:


> I heard the more posts you have the better your gear will sound too. Please don't tell me that's impossible. Impossible is nothing.




I noticed this. After 1000 posts burn in, things really settled down


----------



## acain

dminor said:


> I heard the more posts you have the better your gear will sound too. Please don't tell me that's impossible. Impossible is nothing.


 
 Very nice the girlfriend could have a side business, love your avatar.


----------



## golov17




----------



## esteboune

golov17 said:


>


 
 me yesterday with my 1 y.o. son!!!
  
 Great!


----------



## golov17

tony1110 said:


> Na it's not placebo. I had a similar experience when I swapped the silicone case for my DX90 to a leather one. Definitely an increase in detail retrieval and soundstage depth.


 I have a magic case for earbuds, instead of burn


----------



## Koolpep

dminor said:


> My girl was trying to impress me with a hand-sewed custom leather bag. It is a little too big but it's understandable considering her first try. She has promised a snug tight fit for the coming one.
> 
> Not sure if this is placebo, the sound quality has improved noticeably with this bag.




Ohhh so sweet, it must be the love-wrapper-bits that increase the perceived sound quality manifold


----------



## hakushondaimao

koolpep said:


> Ohhh so sweet, it must be the love-wrapper-bits that increase the perceived sound quality manifold


 

 Is the bag ribbed for your pleasure?


----------



## DMinor

hakushondaimao said:


> Is the bag ribbed for your pleasure?


 
  
 Why you want ribbed when you can have BB? Am I  missing anything?


----------



## Tony1110

golov17 said:


> I have a magic case for earbuds, instead of burn




That kind of case isn't known to synergise well with those earbuds. I suggest a lambswool case to tame the highs and bring the mids forward.


----------



## golov17

It adds clarity and detail of the sound ⚠⚠


----------



## Wyd4

.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Hidizs AP100 and Fidue A73 with Comply tips. Oh, and beer.


----------



## karloil

10 weeks of waiting turned these...

  
 to these... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 combined and custom tuned by AAW...so far, i'm pretty happy with them


----------



## lookingforIEMs

karloil said:


> 10 weeks of waiting turned these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Specs?
Sound sig?


How bout a short write up


----------



## golov17

YuinKossLol


----------



## paulsancheezzee

mowe said:


> Lumia 930 -> FiiO L16 -> FiiO E07K -> V-Moda M100


 
 Nice setup! May I ask what volume level you have the 930 set to and if you're using any of the built in EQ settings? Been meaning to use my 1520 but I'm not sure if double amping will give a clean sound.


----------



## CJG888

karloil said:


> 10 weeks of waiting turned these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which amp card are you using in your HM-650?


----------



## karloil

lookingforiems said:


> Specs?
> Sound sig?
> 
> How bout a short write up


 
  
 Configuration: 2 highs, 2 mids, 2 lows, 1 woofer
 Impedance: 14ohms
  
 spacious soundstage. they were able to retained the sweet sm3 mids. fun treble - quite near hd25 territory. bass not too over-powering but enough punch.
  



cjg888 said:


> Which amp card are you using in your HM-650?


 
  
 still using the standard amp card.


----------



## PinkyPowers

This pairing gives me inappropriate quantities of pleasure.

FiiO X5 Classic & Audio Technica IM03, with JVC Spiral Dot tips.



This was with the IM04, while I owned it.


I even made it my wallpaper, to sate my shameful need.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Resurrecting 2 walkmans


----------



## sp3llv3xit

AK240SS >> Lear AE1D


----------



## mysony1

sp3llv3xit said:


> AK240SS >> Lear AE1D





Great photos as always


----------



## Kerry W

Audeze LCD2, Forza Balanced Cable, RWAK240+ (from fellow Head-Fi'er Onlychild( Thank you, Pramit)), Cypher Labs Duet. This just sounds amazing IMO.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mysony1 said:


> Great photos as always


 



 Thanks.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Rhapsody in brown?


----------



## golov17




----------



## sp3llv3xit

golov17 said:


>


 


@golov17  What is the brand and model of that headphone?  Can you share the url of the site that has more info about it?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> Rhapsody in brown?



Lawton D7000? Nice


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> Lawton D7000? Nice


 


 TH600


----------



## golov17

VE on Taobao

52VE.CN


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> TH600





Ooh cool! Always wanted to get those big TH600s just cause they looked so cool! How did the Lawton mod improve them?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> Ooh cool! Always wanted to get those big TH600s just cause they looked so cool! How did the Lawton mod improve them?


 



 Actually, I have no idea because I've never heard a stock TH600.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

golov17 said:


> VE on Taobao
> 
> 52VE.CN


 



 Thanks!


----------



## golov17

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Nice sunny weather today, perfect for listening to my H8P's


----------



## NeObliviscaris

h1f1add1cted said:


> Nice sunny weather today, perfect for listening to my H8P's


 
  
 Those IEMs look so chunky!


----------



## acain

AK100ii, Linum Bax, Custom Art Ei.3


----------



## esteboune




----------



## unknownguardian




----------



## hakushondaimao

Fiio X5ii and Dunu DN2KJ, taken during a lull in activity at my part time running store hobby job.


----------



## whoever

Portable bliss...

Ak120+Headstage arrow 5TX bass edition and Harmony 8


----------



## zzubbione

my rig for today... and never again !!!!
  
  
 WORST RIG i ever heard !!!!! it has been awful to my ear. horrible sound.
 please, never do that... thing...


----------



## hakushondaimao

And today we have X5ii with new Dignis case and Trinity Delta... and miscellaneous friends.


----------



## esteboune

hakushondaimao said:


> And today we have X5ii with new Dignis case and Trinity Delta... and miscellaneous friends.





>





> Great pic!





>





> thanks


----------



## NeObliviscaris

While I wait for my 1964 Ears V3 to finalise my Portable Rig, I am currently spending a lot of time with my new desktop/office rig:


----------



## qafro

unknownguardian said:


>


 
 Wow - I've just got Shozy Alien DAP and I was wondering how does Tera DAP sound quality compare with Alien DAP ?


----------



## whoever

Basically, alien is much more dynamic, while Tera is ultra natural and neutral


----------



## whoever

(from what I remember)


----------



## McDown

x3 is not dead!


----------



## PinkyPowers

^... I also see what looks like the controller for some Logitech speakers. I had one of those for my Z-2300.


----------



## McDown

pinkypowers said:


> ^... I also see what looks like the controller for some Logitech speakers. I had one of those for my Z-2300.




Yep that is Z-2300. I actually own 2 sets, I found one in a back alley with one wire ripped from the controller (some people :rolleyes: )


----------



## PinkyPowers

I've still got mine. Been meaning to sell it, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## FFBookman

OK the PA isn't portable. 
  

 Drugs: The Prescription For Mis-America
 Coke: Have a Coke & a Smile


----------



## qafro

whoever said:


> Basically, alien is much more dynamic, while Tera is ultra natural and neutral


 
 Thanks - I'm enjoying my Shozy Alien after 70 hrs + burn in


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Today is again baby stax time


----------



## Whitigir

h1f1add1cted said:


> Today is again baby stax time




That is awesome !!


----------



## r2muchstuff

Classic > Solo db > Silver Dragon Balanced > Alo > Amperior
 Thunder Dome - Tina Turner
  
 This setup always sounds great. 
 Patio.  Weather is here, wish you were beautiful 8)
  
 r2


----------



## JACONE

esteboune said:


>


 
  


esteboune said:


>


 
 Very Nice! Where did you get the LO cable for the XZ2? Is it a custom cable?


----------



## Kvud

esteboune said:


>


----------



## esteboune

Hello 

Lo cable bought on eBay. About usd 20 if I remember correctly


----------



## Yobster69

r2muchstuff said:


> Classic > Solo db > Silver Dragon Balanced > Alo > Amperior
> Thunder Dome - Tina Turner
> 
> This setup always sounds great.
> ...


Can I trouble you to say which ALO amp that is with the adjustable bass control? Thank you


----------



## rmullins08

Looks like the Rx Mk3  http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/rx-mk3-b


----------



## r2muchstuff

yobster69 said:


> Can I trouble you to say which ALO amp that is with the adjustable bass control? Thank you


 
  Alo RX MK 3 B
  
  
 r2


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

yobster69 said:


> Can I trouble you to say which ALO amp that is with the adjustable bass control? Thank you


 
  
 The RX Mk3 B and Rx Mk3 B+.  Both are discontinued, but there might be a couple B+ available from ALO...


----------



## Cotnijoe

buttuglyjeff said:


> yobster69 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I trouble you to say which ALO amp that is with the adjustable bass control? Thank you
> ...


 
  
 You can find them on alo audio's warehouse deal website


----------



## MechaVulcan

Study Rig
Sony PHA-1->The silver continuum reterminated with an Oyaide RA and Eidolic MMCX->SE425


----------



## fiascogarcia

mcdown said:


> x3 is not dead!


 
 Ok, now I want your iem holder!!


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## ShanghaiT

Ak 380 X Hugo X Abyss in my hand made sleeve......was never fond of attaching a DAP via elastic bands.


----------



## Wyd4

shanghait said:


> Ak 380 X Hugo X Abyss in my hand made sleeve......was never fond of attaching a DAP via elastic bands.


 
  
 That looks amazing!!
 I would kill to be able to afford gear like this.
 Yet that sleeve almost impresses me more haha.


----------



## JACONE

esteboune said:


> Hello
> 
> Lo cable bought on eBay. About usd 20 if I remember correctly


 

 Thank you!


----------



## NeObliviscaris




----------



## ShanghaiT

Thanks. Not the best looking leather case I've made, but the asymmetric angular shape of the AK products are an absolute nightmare to design around.


----------



## Podster

I'm with Wyd4 Shanghai, good looking case and nice work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My old iPhone 4/Tomahawk with MOE's


----------



## Kvud




----------



## PinkyPowers

shanghait said:


> Ak 380 X Hugo X Abyss in my hand made sleeve......was never fond of attaching a DAP via elastic bands.




I can't get over this feeling in the pit of my stomach. It seems like a terrible shame to use the greatest DAP on the planet in such a way. 90% of its glory goes unappreciated when using another device for DAC and Amping. It's like marrying Angelina Joli and putting her in the kitchen, never seeing or toughing her.

Does the Hugo sound better? I image so. I haven't heard it myself. But still. This is the AK380 we're talking about.

Ugh... I've got that feeling again.  

Part of it is probably envy at not having thousands of dollars to squander on a whim.


----------



## ShanghaiT

pinkypowers said:


> I can't get over this feeling in the pit of my stomach. It seems like a terrible shame to use the greatest DAP on the planet in such a way. 90% of its glory goes unappreciated when using another device for DAC and Amping. It's like marrying Angelina Joli and putting her in the kitchen, never seeing or toughing her.
> 
> Does the Hugo sound better? I image so. I haven't heard it myself. But still. This is the AK380 we're talking about.
> 
> ...


 

 You aren't alone. I get that feeling when I look at it sometimes and have to remind myself how I got there. There is a somewhat logical progression. My Ak240 was driving some of my IEMS just fine. Then I got the Abyss and wanted to drive them on the road. No-can-do with the AK Daps. After another head-fier suggested a listen with the AK240+Hugo, It was pure magic.........Admittently, the 380 upgrade was a total impulse buy. But I can still use the DAP standalone when I need to travel light so Im perfectly happy with Angelina cooking for me off and on.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

pinkypowers said:


> I can't get over this feeling in the pit of my stomach. It seems like a terrible shame to use the greatest DAP on the planet in such a way. 90% of its glory goes unappreciated when using another device for DAC and Amping. It's like marrying Angelina Joli and putting her in the kitchen, never seeing or toughing her.
> 
> Does the Hugo sound better? I image so. I haven't heard it myself. But still. This is the AK380 we're talking about.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you notice the kind of headphones in the photo?
  
 Might answer your question.
  
 I'm sure he has some awesome in ears to use the AK380 all by itself....


----------



## DMinor

pinkypowers said:


> It's like marrying Angelina Joli and putting her in the kitchen, never seeing or toughing her.


 
  
 What's wrong with toughing her in the kitchen?


----------



## Podster

dminor said:


> What's wrong with toughing her in the kitchen?


 

 I don't even know if Angelina even knows what a kitchen is much less where one might be, this may be the closest shot of her in one if it even is


----------



## PinkyPowers

shanghait said:


> But I can still use the DAP standalone when I need to travel light so Im perfectly happy with Angelina cooking for me off and on.




Right on.


----------



## jkross22

Nice choice of color on the Momentums!  Have you seen if Senn sells leather/pleather pads to replace the comfy ones they came shipped with?


----------



## jkross22

Built in amplifier, Rockboxed, no DAC needed!


----------



## Onix

jkross22 said:


> Built in amplifier, Rockboxed, no DAC needed!



 



Oh my, what a a babe. I bet she sounds amazing. How do you like her compared with your DAPs?


----------



## jkross22

DAP's are definitely more convenient, but I miss out on all the music on each 'tape' I have to fast forward over between songs.
  
 Also, WOW and flutter are awesome... you don't get that with any DAP.
  
 Analog baby!  Just hook that Walkman up to a sweet early 80's Pioneer receiver that weighs more than most sofa sleepers and you're off to audio bliss.  Just make sure to flip the Dolby switch.


----------



## PinkyPowers

lol. Nothing wrong with retro audiophile.


----------



## fiascogarcia

jkross22 said:


> DAP's are definitely more convenient, but I miss out on all the music on each 'tape' I have to fast forward over between songs.
> 
> Also, WOW and flutter are awesome... you don't get that with any DAP.
> 
> Analog baby!  Just hook that Walkman up to a sweet early 80's Pioneer receiver that weighs more than most sofa sleepers and you're off to audio bliss.  Just make sure to flip the Dolby switch.


 
  
 I just shed a tear reminiscing!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Ortofon EQ-8


----------



## Podster

fiascogarcia said:


> I just shed a tear reminiscing!


 

 Indeed, here's a pre DAP day for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Right out the box!


----------



## jkross22

Nice!  I had a yellow one like that, but fit in a housing that was attached to an arm band.  Classic!


----------



## FFBookman

podster said:


> Indeed, here's a pre DAP day for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm in love. it's like a dino-pono!
 i thought that yellow looked familiar.


----------



## FFBookman

old meets new


----------



## esteboune

ffbookman said:


> old meets new


 
  
 great pic!
  
 they look menacing...
  
 poor Pono


----------



## White Lotus

More mods on the Grados!


----------



## Wyd4

white lotus said:


> More mods on the Grados!



Very nice man.
Looks so much comfier and classier


----------



## Kvud




----------



## FiJAAS

acain said:


> Here is my rig for today, Fiio X1 Fiio E07K and Audio-Technica CKR10




How do you like this setup? I'm thinking about getting the X1 and E07K. Is the amp in the E07K much better than the amp in the X1? What is the sound like?


----------



## rarrior

iBasso DX50 with MEElectronics M6 IEMs


----------



## DMinor

A custom & hand sewn leather bag by my girl, her 2nd attempt and designed by DM. Looks way better than the Blackstar amp bag.


----------



## golov17

dminor said:


> A custom & hand sewn leather bag by my girl, her 2nd attempt and designed by DM. Looks way better than the Blackstar amp bag.


HardRock


----------



## DMinor

golov17 said:


> HardRock


 
  
 I am hardrock just thinking about my sexy girl for sewing her love stitch by stitch on this bag. I really don't deserve this as I don't even own a TOTL player. That said, I cranked 946 GB's of my music into that ipod.


----------



## golov17




----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Sometimes I need to go back memory lanes to a time I never will get back in life


----------



## Kvud




----------



## golov17




----------



## MrBucket

Absolutely loving this combo.  Just got some spinfit tips and they are so much better than any of the others I've used.  I do have to use a small for my left ear and a medium for my right though so I required two packs.  Worth it though to get the most out of what I got.


----------



## Duncan

mrbucket said:


> Absolutely loving this combo.  Just got some spinfit tips and they are so much better than any of the others I've used.  I do have to use a small for my left ear and a medium for my right though so I required two packs.  Worth it though to get the most out of what I got.


agreed, although annoying as I needed to get S, M and L as it seems my ears change daily!!

Thankfully didn't need XS as well, haha, would've been silly spending more on tips than the majority of joe public spend on their gear


----------



## PinkyPowers

mrbucket said:


> Absolutely loving this combo.  Just got some spinfit tips and they are so much better than any of the others I've used.  I do have to use a small for my left ear and a medium for my right though so I required two packs.  Worth it though to get the most out of what I got.




I'm using JVC Spiral Dots with mine. I refuse to use tips that obstruct the nozzle in any way. I want to know I'm hearing the full Angie sound... nothing attenuated. Spiral Dots give good isolation and seal. Very comfortable. But Angie will stick out a little more, as these tips fill your outer canal, not the inner. The sound is out of this world, though.


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> A custom & hand sewn leather bag by my girl, her 2nd attempt and designed by DM. Looks way better than the Blackstar amp bag.




That's awesome! I too have been planning to make a case as well. It's absolutely on my to do list.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

pinkypowers said:


> I'm using JVC Spiral Dots with mine. I refuse to use tips that obstruct the nozzle in any way. I want to know I'm hearing the full Angie sound... nothing attenuated. Spiral Dots give good isolation and seal. Very comfortable. But Angie will stick out a little more, as these tips fill your outer canal, not the inner. The sound is out of this world, though.


 
 How are these spiral dots, compared to the stock silicone tips? Stock silicone isolate well, but they're  too rigid, and cause discomfort after an hour's use.
 I do like the shallow fits for extended listening sessions. How is the size measurement, are the mediums same as medium stock tips?
  
 I did not have a good experience with spinfits, too. They were too supple and had to be inserted deeper for a good seal, but that changed the airiness of the stock tips. Also, the large was not large enough. I've settled on the westone star tips(grey), but would like something similar with a wider bore.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mathi8vadhanan said:


> How are these spiral dots, compared to the stock silicone tips? Stock silicone isolate well, but they're  too rigid, and cause discomfort after an hour's use.
> I do like the shallow fits for extended listening sessions. How is the size measurement, are the mediums same as medium stock tips?
> 
> I did not have a good experience with spinfits, too. They were too supple and had to be inserted deeper for a good seal, but that changed the airiness of the stock tips. Also, the large was not large enough. I've settled on the westone star tips(grey), but would like something similar with a wider bore.




I had to use the large stock silicon, and agree about the discomfort. Worse than discomfort, they also make the high mids/lower treble slightly too sharp. Not terrible, but overly detailed, bordering on sibilant. I use Large Spiral Dots. They smooth everything right out, making all frequencies sound so natural, without becoming blurry or bloated. I'm not sure Angie can be bloated, but the Spiral Dots certainly don't do it. 

They were my favorite tips with the ATH-IM03 as well, clearing up all of its sibilance.. They change the sound (compared to stock tips) for the better. I like to think this is how the Customs sound, without any silicon or foam getting in the way of the nozzle opening. 

Ultimate Ear 600 tips are also very good at this. But my left ear kept sliding out, so I'm happily back with the JVCs. 

I bought the variety pack of Weston Stars in preparation for Angie. They remain unopened. The Spiral Dots are just too good. 

If you use medium stock, I think you should use medium JVCs. They ought to be bigger, but they fit into a larger part of your ear, so that's natural.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

pinkypowers said:


> I had to use the large stock silicon, and agree about the discomfort. Worse than discomfort, they also make the high mids/lower treble slightly too sharp. Not terrible, but overly detailed, bordering on sibilant. I use Large Spiral Dots. They smooth everything right out, making all frequencies sound so natural, without becoming blurry or bloated. I'm not sure Angie can be bloated, but the Spiral Dots certainly don't do it.
> 
> They were my favorite tips with the ATH-IM03 as well, clearing up all of its sibilance.. They change the sound (compared to stock tips) for the better. I like to think this is how the Customs sound, without any silicon or foam getting in the way of the nozzle opening.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. I hate when they don't offer you sampler pack or allow you to mix-match sizes.


----------



## acain

fijaas said:


> How do you like this setup? I'm thinking about getting the X1 and E07K. Is the amp in the E07K much better than the amp in the X1? What is the sound like?


 

 It sounds a lot fuller with the low end getting richer and better controlled, I really like the E07K the X1 sounds good by itself but when I drive my AT CKR10 straight from it, it doesn't drive the CR10s to there full potential by itself.


----------



## deltronzero

Sorry for my wallet =( Joined the ZX2 club earlier.  But I gotta say, this set up sounds amazing...
  
 Will be getting a LOD cable in a couple days.


----------



## x RELIC x

How do you like the Vorzuge with the Angie?


----------



## DMinor

deltronzero said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately the next TOTL player will sound even more amazing then you have a problem.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Best portable audio sound I've heard in 3 years -- with a little EQ bass boost, of course.


----------



## maricius

sp3llv3xit said:


> Best portable audio sound I've heard in 3 years -- with a little EQ bass boost, of course.


 

 How do you like it compared to your staple AKG K3003?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

maricius said:


> How do you like it compared to your staple AKG K3003?





This tandem sounds more timbre-correct. Bass also sounds more detailed and realistic. That said, less fun.

I prefer the E-Q8 over the K3003.


----------



## Charliemotta

sp3llv3xit said:


> Best portable audio sound I've heard in 3 years -- with a little EQ bass boost, of course.


 
 Same thing in Silver...


----------



## FFBookman

Deltron - just wanted to let you and the rest of the earth people know I was born on jupiter too.


----------



## SoulSyde

deltronzero said:


> Will be getting a LOD cable in a couple days.




ADL?


----------



## mdh994

My Fiio E12 arrived today, safe to say, results were better then expected 
 the bass switch on the side plus the fiio's bass settings, gives such a solid thud
 in my m50x's


----------



## Marat Sar

mdh994 said:


> My Fiio E12 arrived today, safe to say, results were better then expected
> the bass switch on the side plus the fiio's bass settings, gives such a solid thud
> in my m50x's


 
  
 You sure you're not double-amping it though? Looks like you're feeding the E12 from the headphone out, not the line out on the bottom.
  
 Anyway, sexy rig. I've got almost the same, but with e12A


----------



## mdh994

marat sar said:


> You sure you're not double-amping it though? Looks like you're feeding the E12 from the headphone out, not the line out on the bottom.
> 
> Anyway, sexy rig. I've got almost the same, but with e12A




Yea probably am. But its really handy to have a volune knob instead of buttons but with the headphone out you can adjust bass and treble on fiio aswell as having the bass switch which gives more bass.  is double amping bad?


----------



## PinkyPowers

It's not especially good.


----------



## mdh994

pinkypowers said:


> It's not especially good.



I just tried plugging into the line out and with the m50xs there is no bass at all even with the bass switch on. Will it damage one of the devices?


----------



## PinkyPowers

You're funny. Do whatever you want. If you think there's no bass in line-out, my guess is you've lost most of your hearing already. So make it sound good to whatever is left of your ears.


----------



## Duncan

Let yourself get used to it for a few days, maybe you're one of natures bass heads, no problem with that but boosting bass on player and then boosting bass further on amp to me sounds like a bit of a messy sound...

That is NOT saying what you're doing isn't right for you however, as it is all about the personal experience.


----------



## Podster

duncan said:


> Let yourself get used to it for a few days, maybe you're one of natures bass heads, no problem with that but boosting bass on player and then boosting bass further on amp to me sounds like a bit of a messy sound...
> 
> That is NOT saying what you're doing isn't right for you however, as it is all about the personal experience.


 

 Wise advice, big diff in line out and amped out


----------



## owek123

still up looking for food in the kitchen and listening to my Sony ZX1 and RHA-T10i


----------



## Hisoundfi

LG G3 - Shanling H3 (Bluetooth from my phone) - Dunu DN2KJ - Spinfits (Large) 

Sounds AWESOME


----------



## mdh994

pinkypowers said:


> You're funny. Do whatever you want. If you think there's no bass in line-out, my guess is you've lost most of your hearing already. So make it sound good to whatever is left of your ears.




Haha well after a nights sleep I tried the line out again it sounds so much better. My ears were just used to lots of bass from double bassing..


----------



## PinkyPowers

mdh994 said:


> Haha well after a nights sleep I tried the line out again it sounds so much better. My ears were just used to lots of bass from double bassing..




I understand. Every time I try a new piece of equipment I have to give myself a little while to adjust before I can hear all its virtues.

You will likely find this setup much clearer, and cleaner sounding, with better detail, and bass that has a lot more texture and personality. Once your ears adjust, I'd bet you won't finding it lacking in quantity.


----------



## istirsin

I'm not a phorographer though


----------



## Deftone

mdh994 said:


> I just tried plugging into the line out and with the m50xs there is no bass at all even with the bass switch on.


 





 thats not right
  
 but yeah idealy you should be feeding the amp from the line out on the dap.


----------



## Spidermeng

* flow for sale


----------



## DMinor

Nice lens


----------



## lookingforIEMs

spidermeng said:


> * flow for sale





One of the best rig pictures I've seen... nice one! Sad that you're selling the flow tho


----------



## MrBucket

pinkypowers said:


> I'm using JVC Spiral Dots with mine. I refuse to use tips that obstruct the nozzle in any way. I want to know I'm hearing the full Angie sound... nothing attenuated. Spiral Dots give good isolation and seal. Very comfortable. But Angie will stick out a little more, as these tips fill your outer canal, not the inner. The sound is out of this world, though.


 
 I've tried lots of tips, but I must have an oddly shaped ear as these are the first tips other than comply tips (which arent very durable and can block the ports easily while not offering a great deal of isolation) that actually stay in my left ear.  Everything else, even going back to my first decent Shure E2C iem, I'd always have to press on the left after a few minutes.  With the spinfits I don't have to touch the things once they are in.


----------



## jbmbkb

.


----------



## Podster

jbmbkb said:


> my first rig
> fiio x5 gen 2
> fiio e12a iem amp
> pioneer dje1500w headphones
> ...


 
 Very nice first rig JB
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Might I suggest:
  
 FiiO L16/L17
 ZYCABLE
 iBasso CB06
 ALO SXC's
  
 I'm sure many others on here can also suggest some nice leads for your rig as well


----------



## jbmbkb

.


----------



## owek123

jbmbkb said:


> thanks , ill check them out.. already started on my next rig will be a fair bit cheaper though .ive got an ipod 5th gen 30gb and ordered new front ,new back , new battery and a tarkan cf/sd hdd adapter, im unsure what reasonable priced amp woud be best for it but im leaning towards sol republic v10 headphones. ,john


 perhaps a fiio E12A IEM Edition amp..but imo the Sol Republic doesnt need an amp, the ipod can drive it fine but this is Head-Fi, we buy what we want hehe  edit: oops u got the e12a already, that should be good enough for your ipod


----------



## Podster

jbmbkb said:


> thanks , ill check them out.. already started on my next rig will be a fair bit cheaper though .ive got an ipod 5th gen 30gb and ordered new front ,new back , new battery and a tarkan cf/sd hdd adapter, im unsure what reasonable priced amp woud be best for it but im leaning towards sol republic v10 headphones. ,john


 

 Nice, my U2 is a 5th gen 30GB as well. I'm not a big fan of Sol cans but each their own. I'd go with MOE's or maybe even an AKG 240/K99 or 553's myself but like I said if you like the way Sol sounds get what pleases you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy building out that next rig John


----------



## Coldheart29

My current rigs (i know, low/mid-fi, but i'll be upgrading quite a bit in the next couple months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):
  
  
 1)Main rig: Nexus 5 + Shure se215
  
  
  
  
 2) beater rig: Samsung YP-Q2 + Dunu dn-12 Trident
  

  
  
 The nexus 5 is a really good smartphone, and a decent DAP. But only decent, as at higher volume levels it tends to introduce quite a bit of distortion in the highs. And it also lacks the juice to drive more demanding headphones and even some IEMs: my old sony xba-h1 lacked dinamism when used with the n5, being 40 ohms and just 105 db/mW in sensibility.

 The YP-Q2 is a really old mp3/mp4 player, but it was qiute cheap, and had a remarkable battery life of 50 hours. The sound is on the bright side, thus it pairs really well with the trident.
  
 Coming soon: Topping nx2 DAC/Amp for the n5; Fiio x3ii as the main rig; Sony mdr-1a.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Soundblaster E5, Fiio X5ii and Altone 200. Aaaaah...


----------



## BaTou069

DX90, Shure SE846, and a Jitterbug on the free usb port, LOL I dont think thats supposed to work, but why not


----------



## owek123

currently listening to ipod mini+fiio e11+rha-t10i


----------



## Podster

hakushondaimao said:


> Soundblaster E5, Fiio X5ii and Altone 200. Aaaaah...




Nice E  


IPhone 4, JDS CMOY BB V2.03 W/AKG 702's


----------



## JamesBr

jbmbkb said:


> my first rig
> fiio x5 gen 2
> fiio e12a iem amp
> pioneer dje1500w headphones
> ...


 
 Excellent 1st rig!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

I was cleaning off my old Logitech's, getting ready to sell them, when I realized I needed to make sure, one last time, they still worked. It had been a few months since I used these. They are old. Lots of use.

So I ran a power cord, connected the speakers, and hooked in my FiiO. 

If you guys can call the Hugo portable, I say this also counts.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

My pair of modded YHD-1 Orthodynamics. What I did was put Twaron Angel Hair and felt into the housing, attach clear tape to the rear of the driver, and tape on Audio-Technica ATH-EP700 pads. With the stock cloth "pads" stuck on with adhesive to the baffle, I found them too warm with tonality issues in the mids. I have no idea why Yamaha opted for no pads, as these drivers sound far better spaced from the ears a bit. After that, I still found them too warm, so I opened em up and experimented a bit until I found what I think sounds the best. After my mods, bass extends to around 50hz, impressive for an open on ear. Mids are slightly on the colder side of things, but not overly so like the MDR-V6. The treble carries a bit of grain, but detail and extension are excellent regardless.
Soundstage is impressive for what they are, and decay is FAST.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overall, pretty happy with my portables now.


----------



## cripple1

iPod Classic 7th Gen, ALO Rx MKIII B+, Audeze LCD-XC


----------



## cripple1

Macbook Pro Retina, Cypher Labs Theorem 720, Audeze LCD-2


----------



## cripple1

Astell & Kern AK Junior, Flare Audio R2Pro


----------



## Redcarmoose

5th Generation Touch, Piston 3


----------



## karloil

AK100ii, PlusSound Silver+Gold cable, AAW Frankenstein Customs


----------



## esteboune

My portable rig and its Pelican 1040 case


----------



## owek123

esteboune said:


> My portable rig and its Pelican 1040 case


goodness!! am drooling with envy right now..


----------



## Podster

Very sweet rig esteboune, case and cables really top it off


----------



## Podster

karloil said:


> AK100ii, PlusSound Silver+Gold cable, AAW Frankenstein Customs


 

 Yum, karloil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's not to like


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> 5th Generation Touch, Piston 3


 

 Nice Redcar, I was recently asked about the sound quality of 5th Gens and my response was both the 5th Gen Touch and Classics are very sweet sounding
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think?


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> I was cleaning off my old Logitech's, getting ready to sell them, when I realized I needed to make sure, one last time, they still worked. It had been a few months since I used these. They are old. Lots of use.
> 
> So I ran a power cord, connected the speakers, and hooked in my FiiO.
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm, even if you have it all in your little red wagon after about 50 to 100' down Abby Road you'll have a power cord issue on that portable speaker setup


----------



## Podster

cripple1 said:


> Astell & Kern AK Junior, Flare Audio R2Pro


 

 Some very nice gears there cripple 1


----------



## karloil

podster said:


> Yum, karloil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 so far they're sounding good!


----------



## sepinho

Clean and simple: Hidizs AP100 with LEAR LCM-A1d


----------



## Ivabign

AK100, GloveAudio A1, TWag V3 8-Core Balanced, UM Pro50


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ivabign said:


> AK100, GloveAudio A1, TWag V3 8-Core Balanced, UM Pro50


 
 Can't take my eyes off that gorgeous cable.


----------



## Ivabign

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Can't take my eyes off that gorgeous cable.


 

 Just got it today - and yes, I am hearing things I haven't heard in recordings before... I know it is a cliche, but the space between individual instruments is breathtaking - while remaining extremely musical, not an assembly of sounds (I don't know if I understand what I just wrote, but I'm sticking to it)


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> Hmm, even if you have it all in your little red wagon after about 50 to 100' down Abby Road you'll have a power cord issue on that portable speaker setup:rolleyes:




My little red wagon is equipped with two or three car batteries.


----------



## Pokemonn

iPhone6, JDS 02, HD650  semi-portable setup


----------



## Pokemonn

Sony portable CD player D-NE20(Worlds most smallest and lightest portable CDP), O2, HD650


----------



## Bengkia369

Cowon Plenue P1, Dita Truth interconnect, Cypher Labs Trio, PS500 = audio bliss!


----------



## karloil

going balanced this time...


----------



## Whitigir

karloil said:


> going balanced this time...




Wow, those are some hair thick wires. Love that setup , expensive!


----------



## paulsancheezzee

pokemonn said:


> iPhone6, JDS 02, HD650  semi-portable setup


 

 Nice! What volume level do you have your iPhone set at?


----------



## Bengkia369

Chill


----------



## karloil

whitigir said:


> Wow, those are some hair thick wires. Love that setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks! i hope to stick with this gear for the next 2 years...time to save up after the splurge!


----------



## Bengkia369

karloil said:


> going balanced this time...




Nice! What iem is that?


----------



## Pokemonn

paulsancheezzee said:


> Nice! What volume level do you have your iPhone set at?


 

 My JDS O2 amp is full customized at factory, I select gain setting x2.5? and amp and iPhone both need almost max volume setting for HD650. But due to low gain sounds very very clean and precise!
 at same time, O2 and HD650 combo sounds very warm and made me relaxing. I can recommend this combo.


----------



## PinkyPowers

karloil said:


> thanks! i hope to stick with this gear for the next 2 years...time to save up after the splurge!




I know the feeling.


----------



## Bengkia369

pinkypowers said:


> I know the feeling.




What tips are u using?!


----------



## karloil

bengkia369 said:


> Nice! What iem is that?


 
  
 thanks! i call them "Frankenstein" customs - it's a combination of an SM3 v2+1 and 3x. Custom tuned and reshelled by AAW - 7 driver (2 high, 2 mid, 2 low and 1 woofer), 4 way configuration
  


pinkypowers said:


> I know the feeling.


----------



## PinkyPowers

bengkia369 said:


> What tips are u using?!




I've been rolling through quite a few. Those are Ultimate Ears.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> Chill


 
 Man Beng, I was thinking how sweet that PS500 rig was and you go and post this little diddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice and even threw in the Mr.G for added splash


----------



## MrBucket

bengkia369 said:


> Chill


You have good taste, I got the same setup


----------



## bond007




----------



## FFBookman

It's Pono Ubu glowing blue with 24/192 funk goodness:  slave's 1978 debut running into a PA shaking the floorboards and waking the neighbors!
  

  
 (oops i see i was double amping out the headphone jack but it's so quiet i didn't notice.)


----------



## Bengkia369

podster said:


> Man Beng, I was thinking how sweet that PS500 rig was and you go and post this little diddy:rolleyes: Very nice and even threw in the Mr.G for added splash:tongue_smile:




Thanks. Still burning in my Angie. Right now my PS500 rig sounds better to me.


----------



## Bengkia369

mrbucket said:


> You have good taste, I got the same setup




Still getting used to Angie sound signature. But I must say its very detailed but not as aggressive as Grado.


----------



## ceemsc

IBasso DX50 Digital Audio Player running Rockbox software; coaxial SPDIF cable out to an iBasso D14 DAC / Pre-amp; silver interconnect cable out to a FiiO E12 Power Amp; 3 metre cable out to Denon AH-D600 headphones.


----------



## Duncan

About as good as it gets on the train (train could do with a clean though!) Questyle QP1R and AK Layla...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Sexy DAP! How do you like it? I know nothing about Queststyle. This one flew right under my radar.


----------



## snellemin

Doing it old school today.


----------



## Duncan

pinkypowers said:


> Sexy DAP! How do you like it? I know nothing about Queststyle. This one flew right under my radar.


It is damned great! - that is all that needs to be said!

You (well, everyone!) owe it to yourself to get yourself a demo of this player, it will show a clean pair of heels to players costing substantially more!


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> Sexy DAP! How do you like it? I know nothing about Queststyle. This one flew right under my radar.




Questyle's approach to amplification is in the Current domain instead of the typical Voltage domain. While not unheard of in amplifiers it certainly is not the norm, especially for a DAP. This one has been on my radar since its first announcement. I don't think I've read a negative impression about it.

Here is the most epic review done on Head-Fi for the QP1R by moedawg140:

QP1R review


----------



## JoeDoe

CF Mod (128gb) iPod running Rockbox into a JDS C5 into a completely re-engineered pair of T50RPs!


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


> Questyle's approach to amplification is in the Current domain instead of the typical Voltage domain. While not unheard of in amplifiers it certainly is not the norm, especially for a DAP. This one has been on my radar since its first announcement. I don't think I've read a negative impression about it.
> 
> Here is the most epic review done on Head-Fi for the QP1R by moedawg140:
> 
> QP1R review




Sounds like it would compare well to my AK120ii, with even better amping. I'd love to hear it.

Right now, though, I can't imagine anything sounding better than my AK120ii>Angie. Which is good for me, cause I can't afford anything else for a long time.


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> Sounds like it would compare well to my AK120ii, with even better amping. I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Right now, though, I can't imagine anything sounding better than my AK120ii>Angie. Which is good for me, cause I can't afford anything else for a long time.




You need to hear the new version of the ALO Rx with the Angie. There be some magic there!


----------



## Mimouille

Someone just got balanced.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Well that's pretty special! Fiio X5ii and T-Peos Altone 200.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Nice pics


----------



## pmrcrazzy

love the he500 in the background!


----------



## pmrcrazzy

I have the exact setup but with 1964 v8s and a x8 plus sound cable it is end game.


----------



## Duncan

The good thing about the QP1R is that I haven't yet found a bad combination yet, it seems so effortless and at the same time powerful...

Don't get me wrong, it isn't like the second coming or anything, but for a one box setup to challenge, and better a two box solution, that is saying something.


----------



## Podster

hakushondaimao said:


> Well that's pretty special! Fiio X5ii and T-Peos Altone 200.


 

 Very Nice Eric, are the shells on your 200's copper colored or are they just picking up reflective color off the Dignis?
  
 Here' my X3ii/Dignis and Ivory MOE's


----------



## Podster

mimouille said:


> Someone just got balanced.


 
 Ah, balanced = Zen Mimou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That goes for you too Karloil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK, OK Ivabign too


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> I know the feeling.


 

 Gorgeous Pinky, catch you on the Cayin tour


----------



## ronnel0918

Using my iPhone 6 for the time being.


----------



## x RELIC x

^^ Some fine looking shells there ^^


----------



## Hisoundfi

x relic x said:


> ^^ Some fine looking shells there ^^


+1

Harmony 8 pro?


----------



## ronnel0918

hisoundfi said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Some fine looking shells there ^^
> ...




It's called FlipEars Aisha. Locally made in the Philippines. It's a triple driver setup. 

Sent from my SHV-E300S using Tapatalk


----------



## On The And Of 1

Pleasing these senses.....


----------



## Podster

on the and of 1 said:


> Pleasing these senses.....


 
 Hmm, like the holy Trinity eh


----------



## Podster

Been doing this one today


----------



## On The And Of 1

podster said:


> Hmm, like the holy Trinity eh




Very nice, gun metal filters ....jumped on the current KS campaign too


----------



## Podster

on the and of 1 said:


> Very nice, gun metal filters ....jumped on the current KS campaign too


 

 Sweet, I'm about to jump on a pair of Techne's myself. They remind me of a metal version of my PFE022's, good job of supporting the new KS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THX Vince


----------



## jbmbkb

.


----------



## hakushondaimao

podster said:


> Very Nice Eric, are the shells on your 200's copper colored or are they just picking up reflective color off the Dignis?
> 
> Here' my X3ii/Dignis and Ivory MOE's:wink_face:




My X3ii and X5ii both wear Dignis. Alto be shells are silver... lighting was low and yellowish, which combined with Dignis brown and the table colour I think gave the brassy hue.


----------



## raiderkilo




----------



## PinkyPowers

I'm enjoying the first bit of fall weather we've had in the best possible way.


----------



## Richsvt

Just got back from a hike with wonderful sounds:


----------



## Richsvt

Switching over over to my other system for some smooth tubage...


----------



## DR650SE

snellemin said:


> Doing it old school today.


 

I love minidisc. Have a few players myself.


----------



## PinkyPowers

richsvt said:


> Switching over over to my other system for some smooth tubage...




How are you liking those IEMs, Richsvt?


----------



## Richsvt

Now that I have the new Norne Theriums on them, they truly sound spectacular. The silver cable really extends the treble and soundstage.


----------



## puppyfi

Morning coffee rig


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Psyc time


----------



## Jnjy

Still a great companion


----------



## Onix

audiobreeder said:


> Psyc time


 
  
  
 Ow, ow, ow. I want one. Congrats.


----------



## oldmate

pinkypowers said:


> I'm enjoying the first bit of fall weather we've had in the best possible way.


 
 Just coming into summer here in oz and I prefer a green cigar.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I have a taste for the old green, as well. But that's for a completely different setting. A fine, hand-rolled cigar is like good wine or whiskey; every note is to be savored.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Got last week a new nice IC cable <3


----------



## jbmbkb

.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

It's the following -> a rockboxed and modded iBasso DX50 (player) > coaxial output > iFi micro iDSD (dac/amp) > analog output > Stax SRM-002 (amp) > Stax IEM


----------



## Podster

richsvt said:


> Now that I have the new Norne Theriums on them, they truly sound spectacular. The silver cable really extends the treble and soundstage.


 
 About to say nice TOTL system myself Rich, figured you got great extension with the silver and how is the decay with the ALO? The matching connectors do it for me


----------



## Richsvt

I gotta say that the ALO Conti v3 adds such warmth and fullness that it is captivating. The silver on the C6s adds a brightness and sound stage that fills out the spectrum. All together, just a thoroughly enjoyable system. Once the tube warms enough, there is just the right amount of decay in all areas. Bass extension is sharp down to sub-bass and  transitions are clear. There is a little roll off on the highs, which I think I remedied with the C6 on silver cables. I just love Viablue connectors...


----------



## metinnitem1

Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Hisoundfi

podster said:


> Sweet, I'm about to jump on a pair of Techne's myself. They remind me of a metal version of my PFE022's, good job of supporting the new KS:wink_face:
> 
> THX Vince


You might want to hold out and jump on the new kickstarter campaign for the Atlas and Helio


----------



## acain

Custom Arts Ei.xx showed up at my door today.


----------



## jbmbkb

.
  
 .


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> You might want to hold out and jump on the new kickstarter campaign for the Atlas and Helio


 

 Wha, I can't do both
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 Gentlemen, all four of those rigs pictured above are nice, Great photo's Adam and sp3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting more curious about those Storm Trooper Pioneer's each time I see them, hold on wallet


----------



## esteboune

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 

 very nice.
  

 those cable looks great!
  
 DIY?


----------



## esteboune

More an experimentation than an actual portable rig.
  
 Very good sound though
  
  
 Tidal HIFI on Galaxy tab S2 -> Stoner Acoustics UD110V2 -> Aune B1 -> SennGrado


----------



## Podster

esteboune said:


> More an experimentation than an actual portable rig.
> 
> Very good sound though
> 
> ...


 

 As usual esteboune, always have top notch cabling
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Question, is that a clear hard shell on there or clear shrink wrap?


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


>


 

 Beautiful photo Beng, that red cover is saxy not to mention it's a very Patriotic shot for some of us


----------



## NeObliviscaris

No earphones


----------



## Podster

neobliviscaris said:


> No earphones


 

 And here I thought that was a hidden obscure KSC75 under that envelope


----------



## golov17




----------



## Podster

golov17 said:


>


 
 Nice Earpod setup Golov, sweet photo to


----------



## Podster




----------



## Bengkia369

podster said:


>




Whats the wood thingy?


----------



## Arty McGhee

esteboune said:


> More an experimentation than an actual portable rig.
> 
> Very good sound though
> 
> ...


 
 how is the sound with tidal
 i use a similar rig at work with an asus convertible into a fiio e18
 with spotify the selection is great, the sound quality 
 not so much pretty good
 sound is great with foobar and flac


----------



## kindonanjaya

here are my portable rigs :
  
 1. AK100 > Chord hugo > JH5pro CIEM (via optical).
  

  
 2. Galaxy Tab S > Ifi Nano > JH Angie Universal (via USB OTG and Onkyo HF).
  

  
 I love both of them


----------



## MrBucket

podster said:


> Beautiful photo Beng, that red cover is saxy not to mention it's a very Patriotic shot for some of us


 
 You guys also had one of the best F1 races of the year by far.


----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> Whats the wood thingy?


 

 American company, real wood veneer panels for cell phones and other apps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://woodchuckusa.com/


----------



## Podster

mrbucket said:


> You guys also had one of the best F1 races of the year by far.


 

 I thought that was end of the month in Austin? I've not been following F1 but my Father-in-law and his son are going down end of this month for the race.


----------



## Podster

kindonanjaya said:


> here are my portable rigs :
> 
> 1. AK100 > Chord hugo > JH5pro CIEM (via optical).
> 
> ...


 

 They are both very nice Kindo


----------



## MrBucket

podster said:


> I thought that was end of the month in Austin? I've not been following F1 but my Father-in-law and his son are going down end of this month for the race.


 
 Figured it was red for Singapore like the guys location says.


----------



## Podster

mrbucket said:


> Figured it was red for Singapore like the guys location says.


 

 Silly me, thought you were addressing me about the Red, White and Blue USA F1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see Vettel won and my Father-in-laws guy Lew Ham took 18th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 This thing matches Vince's new BW S3's


----------



## esteboune

podster said:


> As usual esteboune, always have top notch cabling Question, is that a clear hard shell on there or clear shrink wrap?




Clear heat shrink. 

As for the cables... I'm addicted to diy! 

Next step USB cables. Lod, Otg,... 

I even did a pure silver 8 braids for a microwave! 

Quite relaxingrelaxing activity


----------



## esteboune

arty mcghee said:


> how is the sound with tidal
> i use a similar rig at work with an asus convertible into a fiio e18
> with spotify the selection is great, the sound quality
> not so much pretty good
> sound is great with foobar and flac




The hi-fi quality is better than Spotify. 
In my country it is 2 times more expensive though.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

esteboune said:


> very nice.
> 
> 
> those cable looks great!
> ...


 



 Originally from Astell & Kern made by Crystal Cable of Netherlands, I cut the original 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm up into pieces and had them reterminated into RCA cables.

 http://www.crystalcable.com/

 http://shop.iriverinc.com/accessories/astell-kern-pef13-3-5mm-male-to-male-2-1ft-audio-cable-made-by-crystal-cable.html


----------



## esteboune

sp3llv3xit said:


> Originally from Astell & Kern made by Crystal Cable of Netherlands, I cut the original 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm up into pieces and had them reterminated into RCA cables.
> 
> http://www.crystalcable.com/
> 
> http://shop.iriverinc.com/accessories/astell-kern-pef13-3-5mm-male-to-male-2-1ft-audio-cable-made-by-crystal-cable.html




Pure silver and gold. Great cable...


----------



## Turrican2




----------



## FFBookman

of course i'm happy to see you.
  
 it lives perfectly well in a bag or pocket.


----------



## Podster

ffbookman said:


> of course i'm happy to see you.
> 
> it lives perfectly well in a bag or pocket.


 
 Playing Pono Peek-A-Boo again I see


----------



## FFBookman

pono pocket pool


----------



## Arty McGhee

is that a pono in your.....
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 never mind


----------



## Podster

arty mcghee said:


> is that a pono in your.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice one Arty and balanced out as well, shiver me timbers............................Argh


----------



## acain

AK100ii with Custom Art Ei.xx


----------



## Cotnijoe

My new sony ZX2 and my noble savant. Loving the sound!


----------



## esteboune

cotnijoe said:


> My new sony ZX2 and my noble savant. Loving the sound!


 
  
  
 Great!
  
 do you have a TRRS connector?


----------



## Cotnijoe

esteboune said:


> Great!
> 
> do you have a TRRS connector?


 
  
 Looking to get one. Just got the ZX2 today. Where's ur cable from?


----------



## esteboune

cotnijoe said:


> Looking to get one. Just got the ZX2 today. Where's ur cable from?


 

 Whiplash.
 i modified it with a 4 poles connectors.


----------



## spurxiii

Getting ready for the ride home


----------



## Tony1110

esteboune said:


> Whiplash.
> i modified it with a 4 poles connectors.




I'm using the Savant and ZX2 with a Moon Audio Silver Dragon with TTRS connector. I think the TTRS cable offers a worthwhile upgrade but I wish I could find an aftermarket cable that matches the stock Noble cable for lightness and flexibility.


----------



## acain

spurxiii said:


> Getting ready for the ride home




Love these headphones.


----------



## BenHolmes

Love these earbuds. Any other MX980 lovers out there?? Cable mod: sound improvement & to get rid of the volume slider. Non fatiguing, great soundstage and the M8 drives them with authority.


----------



## Podster

benholmes said:


> Love these earbuds. Any other MX980 lovers out there?? Cable mod: sound improvement & to get rid of the volume slider. Non fatiguing, great soundstage and the M8 drives them with authority.


 
 Nice cable job Ben, although I'm not much of a pod man those are very sweet looking


----------



## Podster

spurxiii said:


> Getting ready for the ride home


 
 Nice rig Spur, excellent shot as well


----------



## Podster

acain said:


> AK100ii with Custom Art Ei.xx


 
 Sweet Adam, love that shot to


----------



## Whitigir

My "ultimate" portable rig that goes everywhere I do.

6N-UPOCC solid silver cables all the way TRRS balanced connection into ZX2. SA5000 modded with removable cables...etc...etc...for the ultimate listening experience


----------



## h1f1add1cted

1st DX50 with Corda Quickstep and my 2nd DX50 with iFi mciro iDSD, love both stacks.


----------



## ronnel0918

ronnel0918 said:


> Using my iPhone 6 for the time being.


 
  
 Have to change the faceplate on this thing:


----------



## kino lau

I got my X5 wet after midnight...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Took a bunch of pictures today to furnish the AK120ii review I'm tidying up. This one I call My Mobile Setup.


----------



## rmillerx

Spotify->oppo ha-2->Aune b1->he 400s 
Weekend/evening gear


----------



## golov17

benholmes said:


> Love these earbuds. Any other MX980 lovers out there?? Cable mod: sound improvement & to get rid of the volume slider. Non fatiguing, great soundstage and the M8 drives them with authority.


 I like this


----------



## BenHolmes

golov17 said:


> I like this


 
 Awesome!! Great to see!!! How do you like the sound?


----------



## golov17

Solid sound from Sennheiser, intimate presentation rest from striking records


----------



## BenHolmes

podster said:


> Nice cable job Ben, although I'm not much of a pod man those are very sweet looking


 
 Haha cheers! Yep I'm pretty happy. My wallet hasn't allowed me to buy the CIEMS I want but I must say these are doing a pretty excellent job in the meantime. Universal IEMs never fit well with me so I searched for the best possible bud option. These impress everyone that I show... Rock solid and punchy throughout the frequency range and soundstage is petty unreal for a bud.


----------



## BenHolmes

golov17 said:


> Solid sound from Sennheiser, intimate presentation rest from striking records


 
 Amen!!


----------



## golov17

Old school for vocal lovers from Japan & Korea


----------



## Mimouille

Saturday afternoon relaxation. Although this novel is a bit stressful


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> Saturday afternoon relaxation. Although this novel is a bit stressful




Can you read and listen to music at the same time?


----------



## Mimouille

tony1110 said:


> Can you read and listen to music at the same time?


Sure, in this case all the more so as in different languages.


----------



## x RELIC x

When I read and listen to music it becomes the books soundtrack. Uncanny how I always think of the book when I hear a particular song.


----------



## golov17

x relic x said:


> When I read and listen to music it becomes the books soundtrack. Uncanny how I always think of the book when I hear a particular song.


Common situation


----------



## blackwolf1006

AK380 and AMP with layla.. amazing pairing.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Where's the Amp? Is that the extension at the bottom?


----------



## rmullins08

Its an amp that the AK380 docks into
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/astell-kern-ak380-amp.html


----------



## enzoferrari650

*5 years since my last post. Thought I'd share my current setup.*
  

  
*iPhone 6 > **Oppo HA-2 > UE-11 Pro*


----------



## PinkyPowers

rmullins08 said:


> Its an amp that the AK380 docks into
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/astell-kern-ak380-amp.html




OH! That is cool as hell! Is the amp any good? 

Coming from Astell & Kern, I assume it is.


----------



## Whitigir

pinkypowers said:


> OH! That is cool as hell! Is the amp any good?
> 
> Coming from Astell & Kern, I assume it is.




Hell...an almost 5000$ DAP and amp better be good


----------



## owek123

enzoferrari650 said:


> *5 years since my last post. Thought I'd share my current setup.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the photo..planning to get the HA-2 in the very near future for my iphone6Plus..


----------



## PinkyPowers

whitigir said:


> Hell...an almost 5000$ DAP and amp better be good




Word up.


----------



## blackwolf1006

whitigir said:


> Hell...an almost 5000$ DAP and amp better be good


 
  
 It is.... I think


----------



## Paul Graham

It's been a while amigo's!
  
 My BAD lol 
  
 Anyway, I still have my stack and will never get rid. 
 However, Since I was last on here Ive really found myself sizing down when Im out of the house.
  
 This is my go-to portable rig.
  
 Source - iPhone 6 Plus.
 Cans - Sennheiser HD25.1.II Adidas Originals.
 Remote - Apple Watch Sport 42mm ( Space Grey )
  
 This is everything I need in an outdoor rig.


----------



## esteboune




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## NeObliviscaris

enzoferrari650 said:


> *5 years since my last post. Thought I'd share my current setup.*
> 
> 
> 
> *iPhone 6 > **Oppo HA-2 > UE-11 Pro*


 
 how do you connect the iPhone to the Oppo?


----------



## clee290

neobliviscaris said:


> how do you connect the iPhone to the Oppo?


 

 I believe just via the lightning to USB connector.


----------



## owek123

neobliviscaris said:


> how do you connect the iPhone to the Oppo?


i think just a regular lightning cable (or a diy one as long as it's lightning)will do as the Oppo is apple certified as far as i know..


----------



## Koolpep

neobliviscaris said:


> how do you connect the iPhone to the Oppo?




Amazon has a great lightning to USB cable (Apple certified) for around $7 that is only 4inches long including the plugs. Makes a lot of sense to have something short connecting it.

Cheers,
K


----------



## enzoferrari650

neobliviscaris said:


> how do you connect the iPhone to the Oppo?


 
  
 The Oppo comes with a USB to Lightning cable, but I also bought one from amazon that has angled connectors.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## esko467

enzoferrari650 said:


> The Oppo comes with a USB to Lightning cable, but I also bought one from amazon that has angled connectors.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00




Angled connectors are really good when you have rig in your pocket. I will need them as well. Thanks pointing this out.


----------



## Podster

esteboune said:


>


 

 Nice shot esteboune, used the chrome effects on this one


----------



## ShreyasMax

hakushondaimao said:


> Well that's pretty special! Fiio X5ii and T-Peos Altone 200.




Very nice pic, and a very good song there as well.


----------



## cripple1

A&K Junior ----> Cayin C5 Amp -----> Denon D5000


----------



## Hisoundfi

Awesomesauce! 



LG G3 (Google Music 16/48k via APTX bluetooth), Shanling H3, VE Duke, Large Spinfits


----------



## clee290

Keeping it simple today.
  
 iPhone 6S + Sennheiser IE80s


----------



## unknownguardian

going simple. but yet not so simple.


----------



## nephilim32

My pitbull rig that utilizes 2 amps. The blue mo-fi's built in analog amp is a blessing with my soundroid Vantam's line out connection which utilizes its DAC/amp combo. Love it. Absolutely killer sound! 





I am gonna have a hard time not looking like I'm nuts while walking the streets listening to this rig! Gotta dance and shout!! Lol


----------



## blackwolf1006

AK380 > AK380AMP > K10 CIEM


----------



## esteboune

blackwolf1006 said:


> AK380 > AK380AMP > K10 CIEM


 

 great combo


----------



## PinkyPowers

That's gotta be amazing.


----------



## mysony1

unknownguardian said:


> going simple. but yet not so simple.




Is that Sony mdr 484g earphone? During the 90's


----------



## FFBookman

for when i'm wearing black:

  
  
  
  
 and when i'm not:
  

  
  
 oh damn have to tuck that power cord in, such manners!


----------



## unknownguardian

mysony1 said:


> Is that Sony mdr 484g earphone? During the 90's



its the 282g, a 30 years old model from 1985. an extraordinary collection if you compare the sound to iems out in the market now.


----------



## Podster

blackwolf1006 said:


> AK380 > AK380AMP > K10 CIEM


 

 Very nice, the original TOTL CIEM and the new TOTL DAP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rollin' with my "Downtown Brown" rig today


----------



## DMinor

unknownguardian said:


> going simple. but yet not so simple.


 
  
 It can't be more simpler than having a player without screen, unless ipod shuffles are included.


----------



## x RELIC x

dminor said:


> It can't be more simpler than having a player without screen, unless ipod shuffles are included.




Like this!



The audio isn't anything to write home about but good enough for a throw away device. There's hiss between tracks, there's a compressed dynamic range, there's clipping at high volumes. It reminds me of............. An old cassette player!


----------



## palermo

poor cable


----------



## mysony1

Is that Stage diver 4 earphone?

By the way great lotto 5000 one of the best China player produce.




palermo said:


> poor cable


----------



## McDown

palermo said:


> poor cable




Damn! Nice heat sink!


----------



## palermo

mysony1 said:


> Is that Stage diver 4 earphone?
> 
> By the way great lotto 5000 one of the best China player produce.


 
  
 the tarnished cable only found in early stagediver, it actually SD2 small edition. Still adjusting my ear to paw5000
  


mcdown said:


> Damn! Nice heat sink!


 
  
 me, Noctua fanboy


----------



## oldmate

palermo said:


> the tarnished cable only found in early stagediver, it actually SD2 small edition. Still adjusting my ear to paw5000
> 
> 
> me, Noctua fanboy


 
 Oh, I totally misunderstood. I thought it was along the lines of poor cable, gotta listen to Lionel Ritchie.


----------



## cuiter23

Just having some fun today 
  
Shure SE425 / Audiofly AF180 / Westone W30 / Sony XBA-A3 / Noble 3C


----------



## x RELIC x




----------



## Ultrainferno




----------



## x RELIC x

^^^^ What am I looking at there in the leather?


----------



## Ultrainferno

x relic x said:


> ^^^^ What am I looking at there in the leather?


 
  
 Obviously the Hugo, with the Luxury & Precision L5Pro DAP (don't think it's out yet)
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760848/new-and-improved-luxury-precision-l5-pro-32bit-dsd-dap-with-akm-ak4490-touch-screen-rosewood-blackplate


----------



## x RELIC x

ultrainferno said:


> Obviously the Hugo, with the Luxury & Precision L5Pro DAP (don't think it's out yet)
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/760848/new-and-improved-luxury-precision-l5-pro-32bit-dsd-dap-with-akm-ak4490-touch-screen-rosewood-blackplate




Ah, hadn't seen the L5Pro yet! Cool, thanks!


----------



## Haris Javed

quality should not be limited by portability! - JK - I would never use this while working out or running, but I do use this in office.


----------



## skalkman

palermo said:


> poor cable


 
 My SD cable looks about the same.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@ Haris Javed
  
  
 Yes iDSD the best universal DAC/AMP in this price range for home or office use, nice pair with smartphones (USB input) or DAPs (coax or toslink input) <3


----------



## nephilim32

haris javed said:


> quality should not be limited by portability! - JK - I would never use this while working out or running, but I do use this in office.




It's very nice though. Worth stuffing in your pocket somehow.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Todays portable rig:
  
 Note 4-->USB OTG cable-->Geek Out V2-->UAPP--> McIntosh MHP1000 - music controls via the Pebble Time Steel and Music Boss. The Ether case works really nicely with the MHP1000 and T5p, the MrSpeakers case is going to be on sale as a standalone item at some stage too (Dan confirms this).
  
 The GOV2 sounds great with the Ether too via balanced output, look forward to my Ether C arriving for it's shootout with the MHP1000 and FAD Hope VI.


----------



## jbmbkb

.


----------



## Wyd4

nztechfreak said:


> Todays portable rig:
> 
> Note 4-->USB OTG cable-->Geek Out V2-->UAPP--> McIntosh MHP1000 - music controls via the Pebble Time Steel and Music Boss. The Ether case works really nicely with the MHP1000 and T5p, the MrSpeakers case is going to be on sale as a standalone item at some stage too (Dan confirms this).
> 
> The GOV2 sounds great with the Ether too via balanced output, look forward to my Ether C arriving for it's shootout with the MHP1000 and FAD Hope VI.


 
  
 is it safe to say that this is your...
 GO 2 Rig?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Ahahahahaha, at present it is!


----------



## Wyd4

nztechfreak said:


> Ahahahahaha, at present it is!


 
 HEHE
  
 I had a similar yet very different setup.
  
 Note 4-> Cozoy Aegis-> ASG 2.5s being controlled by one of the original kickstarter pebbles


----------



## zilch0md

Sony NWZ-A17 > aftermarket USB emulation cable > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


----------



## hakushondaimao

Current... N5 and DN2KJ. Smile smile smile smile smile...


----------



## owek123

zilch0md said:


> Sony NWZ-A17 > aftermarket USB emulation cable > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


where did you get that 3rd party WM Otg cable? thanks


----------



## Haris Javed

nephilim32 said:


> It's very nice though. Worth stuffing in your pocket somehow.


 
 lol I carry my back pack everywhere. With the essentials


----------



## jbmbkb

.


----------



## Wertzius

owek123 said:


> where did you get that 3rd party WM Otg cable? thanks


 
  
 You can buy it at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443856984&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+walkman+oppo   or directly via Taobao http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.TTUOIH#detail .


----------



## zilch0md

wertzius said:


> You can buy it at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443856984&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+walkman+oppo   or directly via Taobao http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.TTUOIH#detail .




Thanks Wertzius!


----------



## owek123

wertzius said:


> You can buy it at Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443856984&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+walkman+oppo   or directly via Taobao http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.TTUOIH#detail .


thanks!!


----------



## blackwolf1006

99 problems but a DAP ain't one


----------



## howdy

blackwolf1006 said:


> 99 problems but a DAP ain't one



 

you mean 98 problems because money does not seem to be one either.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

very nice rig. I wonder if this combo sounds better than upcomung ZX100.





zilch0md said:


> Sony NWZ-A17 > aftermarket USB emulation cable > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


----------



## zilch0md

> Spoiler: Previously posted photo





> very nice rig. I wonder if this combo sounds better than upcomung ZX100.



 
Thanks AUDIOBREEDER,
 
Not having heard the Sony Walkman NW ZX100, we can still make some _reasonable _assumptions.  
 
Specifications show that the NW ZX100 amp section puts out only *15 mW* into 16 Ohms.
 
Compare that to the Oppo HA-2's *300 mW* into 16 Ohms and right away we can see that the ZX100 will _require _very efficient headphones or IEMs to deliver good dynamics, bass extension and control.
 
Whatever features the NW ZX100 offers over the less expensive *10 mW* into 16 Ohm NWZ-A17, you'll still be confined to using efficient transducers.
 
To put things into perspective, a lot of portable amps can put out much more power than the HA-2's 300 mW into 16 Ohms. The new iBasso P5 Falcon portable amp can deliver *1200 mW *into 16 Ohms, but with the increased weight and size that's necessary to accommodate a much larger battery.  
 
*So...  We can't answer the question, "Which sounds better?" without leveling the playing field and using, for comparison, an IEM or headphone that's is NOT limited by the Sony NW ZX100's weak 15 mW into 16 Ohm output. Taking this fair approach automatically eliminates the majority of headphones we have in our personal inventories.*
 
Sony has smartly designed the NW ZX100 to deliver what matters most _not_ to audiophiles, but rather to the majority of audio consumers - they're going for a high volume of sales - with a small form factor, long playing times, and a great UI. The size constraint mandates the use of low-capacity single-cell 3.7V LiPo batteries, which simply cannot deliver a lot of voltage or current to your headphones, but offer yet another consumer-demanded convenience feature: Charging via 5V USB ports.  
 
So...  Before those of us who seek sound quality above all else can get too excited about the size and convenience of Sony's weakly powered DAPs (and external amps, for that matter),* we really need to first consider the power requirements of our headphones*.
 
The good news is that if you are willing to free yourself from the desire to carry a tiny, sleek, all-in-one DAP that can play for 30+ hours between recharges at any 5V USB port, you can still take advantage of the *utterly superb UI* and storage options offered by the NWZ-A17, by using it only as an excellent card reader/transport with 64GB of internal storage, bypassing its proprietary DAC and amp.
 
*Unfortunately, using a LOD with these Sony DAPs to provide an analog Line Out to an external amp is not a viable option, because the NWZ-A17, for example, delivers only 0.245 Vrms, which means your external amp will be receiving a signal that's only 1/8th as strong as the 2.0 Vrms output of a typical desktop DAC*. There are plenty of portable DAPs and DACs that offer Line Out voltages of at least 1.0 Vrms, including Sony's own PCM-M10 recorder/player. The 0.245 Vrms Line Out of the Sony NWZ-A17 dictates pulling a digital signal out of the NWZ-A17 that can be routed to an external DAC/amp like the Oppo HA-2, with its excellent ESS9018-M2 implementation - which has none of the "Sabre glare" for which the ESS9018 and 9023 DAC chips are infamous across most implementations. In my opinion, Sony's proprietary DACs cannot compete with the ESS9018-M2 of the Oppo HA-2, and I say that having previously used the PCM-M10's proprietary 96/24-capable sigma-delta DAC as my portable transport for over three years.  In other words, I'm a big fan of Sony, but there are better portable DACs out there - including the stunning PCM1792A DAC implementation of the FiiO X5 (accompanied by a buggy UI, a flaky control wheel, and a colored and not very transparent amp.)
 
*The Sony UI is so appealing and trouble-free as to put a big smile on the face of those who have experienced first-hand the ridiculous lack of QA* imposed on consumers of products like the HiFiMan HM-801 and FiiO X5 (among many others, but I've suffered with these two DAPs first hand), with users having to apply firmware upgrade after upgrade right up until upgrades are no longer offered, despite still outstanding bugs in the UI, because the manufacturer has released a newer model, itself full of new bugs for which more firmware upgrades must be applied, ad infinitum, as the consumers dutifully perform the QA that's never done by the manufacturers.
 
*By digitally connecting the Sony NWZ-A17 to the OPPO HA-2, you can enjoy lots of storage, a great UI, support for many common file formats, long play times between recharge cycles, support for PCM resolutions up to 384 kHz / 32-bit or DSD256, and a Class AB amp capable of producing 300 mW into 16 Ohms (30 times the power of the Sony NWZ-A17 or 20 times the power of the new NW Z100) - all in a still-pocketable bundle that's only one-inch thick (1x3x6).*  If your headphones require even more power to produce their full potential, just use the Oppo HA-2's Line Out to drive a more powerful portable (or desktop) amp, retaining the Sony's excellent storage and UI along with the HA-2's excellent ESS9018-M2 DAC. 
 
In summary, I absolutely love the Sony NWZ-A17 for what it can do best and the OPPO HA-2 for both its DAC and its reasonably powered, neutral and transparent amp. Together, I think they make a spectacularly versatile duo. And if you want to go really light and small from time to time, by all means, plug some efficient IEMs into the Sony DAP and go.  If you want to stream music from Spotify or Tidal HiFi, just attach your iOS or Android device to the HA-2. If you're willing to forfeit some sound quality, it's hard to beat the fun of using the Sony NWZ-A17's Bluetooth output with something like the Pyle PBMSPG50 boom box. Don't laugh, this thing has to be heard to believe how good it sounds - great for working in the garage or bagging rays at the pool (as long as you aren't disturbing anyone else, of course.)
 




 
Mike


----------



## Richsvt

My walking buddy today.


----------



## acain

The Oppo and Sony dap look like it would fit in my back pocket nicely.


----------



## rmillerx

iOS device driving iBasso DX90 in DAC mode. 6s also works if you want more portability. Very nice sound, but power hungry on iOS side.


----------



## nephilim32

haris javed said:


> lol I carry my back pack everywhere. With the essentials




Oh I know. I do too! Actually my SounDroid Vantam amp/DAC has a very ****ty battery life, so I bought this lovely ANKER power bank to add to the stack. 
[Most Compact 20000mAh Portable Charger] Anker PowerCore 20100 - Ult... http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00X5RV14Y/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_VDkewb8PTDQSQ

I have no choice. I get under 2hrs battery life mostly cause its a dual OPAMP that uses a 35000 mAh lithium ion battery.


----------



## Wailing Fungus

richsvt said:


> My walking buddy today.


 
 Hi,
  
 What IEMs are those?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

wailing fungus said:


> Hi,
> 
> What IEMs are those?


 
 I'm not him, but's this is the Campfire Audio Lyra.


----------



## willywill

wailing fungus said:


> Hi,
> 
> What IEMs are those?



Campfire Lyra
http://www.aloaudio.com/campfire-audio-lyra


----------



## Wailing Fungus

Thanks guys


----------



## mysony1

Heavy ....gear


----------



## Wailing Fungus

Fiio X1
 Vorzuge Pure II
 Noble Savants
 FAW Interconnect


----------



## Richsvt

wailing fungus said:


> Thanks guys




I just got the Lyra a couple days ago and so far, it has been a great piece. I am very happy with it...


----------



## x RELIC x

wailing fungus said:


> Fiio X1
> Vorzuge Pure II
> Noble Savants
> FAW Interconnect




Must sound pretty great.


----------



## fiascogarcia

wailing fungus said:


> Fiio X1
> Vorzuge Pure II
> Noble Savants
> FAW Interconnect


 
 You won those Savants, right?  Congratulations!!


----------



## rmillerx

wailing fungus said:


> Fiio X1
> Vorzuge Pure II
> Noble Savants
> FAW Interconnect



How is the Vorzuge compare to other amps you have tried? I have the Aune B1 and have been thinking of stepping up.


----------



## MrRzepa

The "I should be writing an essay" rig  Also Rzepa's everyday rig.

Imod -> NX1 -> Audeo pfe012 with grey filters

Yes, I know... It needs some love as it looks ugly :/


----------



## Wailing Fungus

x relic x said:


> Must sound pretty great.


 
  
 The combo does sound very nice, but I feel is lacking something that my previous DX50 (lost!) had over the X1. Am looking to upgrade the DAP this year, the new DX80 or Fiio X7 are the main contenders.
  


fiascogarcia said:


> You won those Savants, right?  Congratulations!!


 
  
 I did, still can't believe it! Im just not sure they fit my preferred sound signature so may not end up keeping them.
  


rmillerx said:


> How is the Vorzuge compare to other amps you have tried? I have the Aune B1 and have been thinking of stepping up.


 
 The Vorzuge was the first and only amp I tried, read a number of reviews and decided to go for something that I (probably) won't be tempted to upgrade / change.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I've had some fun with the Cayin N5 this weekend. She's a lovely, great-sounding DAP.


----------



## mtgw

My portable rig, Fiio X1 > ibasso D-zero > ATH IM02. Thinking of upgrading soon.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Bengkia369

Very sweet and intoxicating combo...


----------



## gerelmx1986

i am waiting for my new DAP a sony ZX100


----------



## nephilim32

My SounDroid Vantam is an absolute ogre hog when it comes to battery life. I get 3 hrs only, so I bought a quality power bank from ANKER to take care of my battery life needs. 




It's a good set up, but I really want the AK jr for my final upgrade....saving as we speak.


----------



## MrRzepa

@nephilim32,
"final upgrade"


----------



## Joe-Siow

mrrzepa said:


> @nephilim32,
> "final upgrade"


 
  
 I saw what u did there. Haha.


----------



## nephilim32

^^ alright alright. Final upgrade for at least a couple of years. 
As we all know...things change in the audio world like crazy. 
Nothing is really ever final I know.


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Gu1b0

mysony1 said:


> Heavy ....gear


 
what kind of Headphones?
beautiful


----------



## owek123

gu1b0 said:


> [COLOR=545454]what kind of Headphones?[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=545454]beautiful[/COLOR]


looks like this one..


----------



## mysony1

That's master & dynamic MH40. US400 not bad for this price especially the build quality.

Acceptable sound on high , mid and low.



gu1b0 said:


> [COLOR=545454]what kind of Headphones?[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=545454]beautiful[/COLOR]


----------



## fiascogarcia

bengkia369 said:


>


 
 The Piano Forte's are still the most unique iem's out there!


----------



## Podster




----------



## rmillerx

Playing around with Chromecast Audio. Audio isn't bad. . Gain wifi streaming. Have to drive it with a power bank. Probably only useful petering around the house.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## Bengkia369

fiascogarcia said:


> The Piano Forte's are still the most unique iem's out there!


 

 Unique and good sounding as well! 
 I just love the way it sounds~!


----------



## clee290




----------



## Bengkia369

mysony1 said:


> That's master & dynamic MH40. US400 not bad for this price especially the build quality.
> 
> Acceptable sound on high , mid and low.


 

 I don't have the chance to try this in Singapore.


----------



## Ehr33




----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


>


 
 are you kidding? LOL haha odl-school soo coool, unfortunately i don't have no casettes here


----------



## cattlethief

Testing out relisten app on ipod touch 6th and ifi,not bad!!


----------



## Onix

audiobreeder said:


>


 
  
 What amp are you using?


----------



## EagleWings

audiobreeder said:


>


 
  
 So good to see pics of Aiwa cassette players. I used to own one and I loved it.


----------



## h1f1add1cted




----------



## screwedpeep




----------



## Bengkia369

screwedpeep said:


>


 
  
 Nice!!!


----------



## Rhino73

Speaking of old skool.


----------



## gerelmx1986

h1f1add1cted said:


>


 
 Hey my favorite album is Goldberg Variations but Pierre Hantaï 1993 recording with Opus 111 Label
  
 this one


----------



## PinkyPowers

I wish I had kept my old CD players. 

I did find this.



It looks like a battery may have exploded inside. I can't open the door.


----------



## gerelmx1986

I had two casette players, one was JVC and the other i think phillips, I also had a JVC CD player (discman) that Discman ate the batteries pretty quickly
  
 Then i had a sony NW-E507 1GB mp3 player (i used 192kbps mp3), from 2005 to 2007, then i has a sony NWZ-A818 8GB video mp3 player also used ****ty mp3's at 192K, i had i from 2007-2009.
  
 Then i had a sony NWZ-X1060 32GB, also mp3, then i had an iPod classic 160GB i threw my mp3 songs and ripped to AAC 256 VBR (sounded weird too) it lasted me from 2011 to 2014, the ipod marked my switch from lossy to LOSSLESS (reripped again all to flac and redownlaoded what i could find for free, the stuff i couldn't find i purchased)
  
 Then i had a fiio x3 First generation from 2014 to 2015 (sold) and now own a sony NWZ-A17 64GB and microSD 128GB i use flac since 2012
  
 In the few days i will put  pictures of my new Rig XBA-A3 IEMs/MDR-1R cans --> NW-ZX100 128GB walkman and a no name 4GB microSD for testing (plan to get the 200GB sandisk one on black friday sales)
  
 My previous gear was XBA-H3-->oppo HA-2 (sold as well)--> A17 walkman
  
 I will do some comparison between a $300 DAP (A17) vs a $700 DAP (ZX100)


----------



## aznpos531

h1f1add1cted said:


>




Is that OTG cable DIY?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes it is DIY and works really well + good soild built. I got this because the stock OTG cable from HRT is crap, really bad build quality and I got zero response from their support.


----------



## rmillerx

HE 400s, DX90, and a 50's jazz compilation to mellow out the afternoon. The HE400s have become my go-to quiet listening headphone.


----------



## owek123

gerelmx1986 said:


> I will do some comparison between a $300 DAP (A17) vs a $700 DAP (ZX100)


 looking forward to it..


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Topping NX2 adds punch to the Aiwa walkman. Audio quality surpasses even some of the discman and mp3 players I have with this setup. Its bulky but great for home listening.
 Quote:


onix said:


> What amp are you using?


 
  
  To me Aiwa is a brand that was not only affordable but their designs (not aiwa discman) were impeccable and better than Sony design. Most units were robust and stood well against time.
  
 If I could only go back in time and rumble through the garbage and pick up every Aiwa cassette player that was tossed in the garbage.


eaglewings said:


> So good to see pics of Aiwa cassette players. I used to own one and I loved it.


 
  
 I didnt have any cassettes until 2013 or so, when I found some at a local thrift store for around .20 cents each in new 'used' condition.
 There are some cassettes which I couldnt find on cd and took the bite.
 Being a heavy cassette player user (mid 90s), I just had to go back and experience what I did back in time.
  


gerelmx1986 said:


> are you kidding? LOL haha odl-school soo coool, unfortunately i don't have no casettes here


----------



## gerelmx1986

Last time i used casettes was when i was 4 years old, since then CDs


----------



## Onix

audiobreeder said:


> I didnt have any cassettes until 2013 or so, when I found some at a local thrift store for around .20 cents each in new 'used' condition.
> There are some cassettes which I couldnt find on cd and took the bite.
> Being a heavy cassette player user (mid 90s), I just had to go back and experience what I did back in time.


 
  
 I used to digitalize some of mine and save them in FLAC. Sometimes they sound better than the CD versions I have been able to compare them with. The proper hardware and you can have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

A bit stretching the word portable but it is indeed still portable.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> A bit stretching the word portable but it is indeed still portable.





Minimal stretching of the word portable done. LOL.

Jokes aside, what's in that rig? I see ak240 and hugo but what's the other thing?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> Minimal stretching of the word portable done. LOL.
> 
> Jokes aside, what's in that rig? I see ak240 and hugo but what's the other thing?


 


 My custom portable amp.


----------



## aznpos531

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes it is DIY and works really well + good soild built. I got this because the stock OTG cable from HRT is crap, really bad build quality and I got zero response from their support.




Nice! I've been looking for something similar. Short, sturdy and 90 degrees on both ends. Might have to DIY one.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I would feel shame for listening to Taylor Swift, but since I began the morning with The Rolling Stones Sticky Fingers I say my street cred is intact.


----------



## zilch0md

Sony NWZ-A17 digital out > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


----------



## TraneTime

Astell & Kern AK120, Glove Audio A1, Mr. Speakers Alpha Dog with Moon Blue Dragon terminated with a 2.5mm balanced jack, Shure SE846 with Moon Silver Dragon also terminated with a 2.5mm balanced jack.


----------



## cattlethief

Sweet retro sound and Tidal!


----------



## RedJohn456

cattlethief said:


> Sweet retro sound and Tidal!


 
  
 Nice rig! Which DAP is that?


----------



## rmullins08

Looks like an AK100ii. Can't tell what the amp is below


----------



## RedJohn456

rmullins08 said:


> Looks like an AK100ii. Can't tell what the amp is below


 

 Wait AK DAPs can run Tidal? I thought it can't run android apps??


----------



## Tony1110

It's the AR-M2 isn't it?


----------



## cattlethief

redjohn456 said:


> Wait AK DAPs can run Tidal? I thought it can't run android apps??


 
 Ha ha yes it is the AK100II and it can run Tidal!!
  
 Although dont tell AK as its not official!


----------



## rmullins08

cattlethief said:


> Ha ha yes it is the AK100II and it can run Tidal!!
> 
> Although dont tell AK as its not official!


 
 Pulled the AK100II out of my butt.  Was second guessing myself when the Tidal comment came in.


----------



## cuiter23

cattlethief said:


> Ha ha yes it is the AK100II and it can run Tidal!!
> 
> Although dont tell AK as its not official!




what?? how?? I need to know! hahahah


----------



## cattlethief

cuiter23 said:


> what?? how?? I need to know! hahahah


 
 Its an easy workaround see the AK100/120 thread,google music is also possible although not tried it, not got an account and i do believe spotify is possible using a rooted phone.


----------



## RedJohn456

cattlethief said:


> Its an easy workaround see the AK100/120 thread,google music is also possible although not tried it, not got an account and i do believe spotify is possible using a rooted phone.


 

 you need to root the AK device or you need the help of a rooted android device for spotify? I searched but couldnt find anything about spotify working on AK players


----------



## redstar

I really am in need of a portible rig, and not sure what to get

Is the Sony NWZ-A17 digital out > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3, a very good combo?


----------



## qafro

redjohn456 said:


> you need to root the AK device or you need the help of a rooted android device for spotify? I searched but couldnt find anything about spotify working on AK players


 what About WiFi on the ak device


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Koss KSC75.  Old and cheap but not obsolete.  Not yet.


----------



## aznpxdd

Today's rig.  DX90 & VorzAmp Pure II+ & SE846 =)


----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> Koss KSC75.  Old and cheap but not obsolete.  Not yet.




Keeping it real. Heard that it really scales up well


----------



## palermo




----------



## audionewbi

I always said once I find a setup which I am proud of I will post here, after one year of using it I can say with confidence this setup works, it works remarkably. The star of the show is no doubt EX-1000 but LPG also no doubt helps but so it should considering the cost.


----------



## Bengkia369

audionewbi said:


> I always said once I find a setup which I am proud of I will post here, after one year of using it I can say with confidence this setup works, it works remarkably. The start of the show is no doubt EX-1000 but LPG also no doubt helps but so it should considering the cost.




This is awesome!!!


----------



## audionewbi

bengkia369 said:


> This is awesome!!!


 
 thank you.


----------



## mysony1

How is it compare to ak380?



audionewbi said:


> I always said once I find a setup which I am proud of I will post here, after one year of using it I can say with confidence this setup works, it works remarkably. The start of the show is no doubt EX-1000 but LPG also no doubt helps but so it should considering the cost.


----------



## audionewbi

mysony1 said:


> How is it compare to ak380?


 
 I honestly have not spend enough time with AK380 to comment. Overall Ak380 wins, UI is on a different league with AK380.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

audionewbi said:


> I always said once I find a setup which I am proud of I will post here, after one year of using it I can say with confidence this setup works, it works remarkably. The start of the show is no doubt EX-1000 but LPG also no doubt helps but so it should considering the cost.




How is the ex1000 with those spinfits? I tried to live with them for a few weeks but couldn't... ended up using the hybrids. The spinfits always took a long time to get the right fit for me


----------



## audionewbi

lookingforiems said:


> How is the ex1000 with those spinfits? I tried to live with them for a few weeks but couldn't... ended up using the hybrids. The spinfits always took a long time to get the right fit for me


For me it is the best tip I have. Very comfortable and for me it helps to ease the bright spot of ex1000.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

audionewbi said:


> For me it is the best tip I have. Very comfortable and for me it helps to ease the bright spot of ex1000.





Ahh. That infamous bright spot. I find that custom cables help a lot in managing that


----------



## Turrican2

More lotoo love


----------



## PinkyPowers

Having been dismissed from jury duty, there's really only one way to spend a work-free day.


----------



## unknownguardian

_*"All that is gold does not glitter..."*_


----------



## NZheadcase

unknownguardian said:


> _*"All that is gold does not glitter..."*_


 
  
 ...Not all who wander are lost
 The old that is strong does not wither
 Deep roots are not reached by the frost
 From the ashes a fire shall be woken
 A light from the shadows shall spring
 Renewed shall be blade that was broken
 The crownless again shall be king


----------



## mysony1

Is that Sony Mdr-484E earphone? 





nzheadcase said:


> ...Not all who wander are lost
> The old that is strong does not wither
> Deep roots are not reached by the frost
> From the ashes a fire shall be woken
> ...





nzheadcase said:


> ...Not all who wander are lost
> The old that is strong does not wither
> Deep roots are not reached by the frost
> From the ashes a fire shall be woken
> ...


----------



## unknownguardian

mysony1 said:


> Is that Sony Mdr-484E earphone?



mdr-e282g is the answer.


----------



## Mimouille

Simple and good. The only rig that gets more and more expensive every year


----------



## unknownguardian

mimouille said:


> Simple and good. The only rig that gets more and more expensive every year



unless charles decides to play santa claus and announce on 1 nov that tera will be back to the price of 840eur this xmas.


----------



## rudi0504

I stay at home rest and relax and enjoy my music David Roth with my set up now

Source :
AK 240 SS

Amp :
Mass Ko Bo 404 
Full balance Amp

Iem :
Noble K 10 U

Cable :
IC Crystal Cabel Dreamline with Viablue 3,5 mm
Trrs to trrs Piccolino with Venture Craft 2,5 mm

Music :
David Roth from the Album 
More Pearls

Sound Quality :
This set up has very good synergy with My Noble K 10 U.
In low listening Volume i can hear how clean the Guitar sound and how sweet and crystal clear the Voice from David Roth.
I heard already more than 2 hours 
I love it this set up so relax but reach of detail and has excellent sound Quality
Imo


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Simple and good. The only rig that gets more and more expensive every year




Minimalis always great Michael.


----------



## rudi0504

sp3llv3xit said:


> Koss KSC75.  Old and cheap but not obsolete.  Not yet.




The Legend Koss KSC75 still a live


----------



## Mimouille

rudi0504 said:


> Minimalis always great Michael.


 
 Indeed. Yours is not so minimalist today


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> Having been dismissed from jury duty, there's really only one way to spend a work-free day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 My gosh, apart from the gorgantuous image size the quality looks like I can almost touch it.
  
_Unfortunately, loading the image has used up my entire monthly data plan._
  
_See you in November. _


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rudi0504 said:


> The Legend Koss KSC75 still a live




Yes it is still a good and cheap alternative.


----------



## qafro

mimouille said:


> Simple and good. The only rig that gets more and more expensive every year


 
 How does it compare to Shozy Alien dap in Sound quailty?


----------



## Mimouille

No idea


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> My gosh, apart from the gorgantuous image size the quality looks like I can almost touch it.
> 
> _Unfortunately, loading the image has used up my entire monthly data plan._
> 
> _See you in November. _:wink_face:




Taken by my Galaxy S6.


----------



## Bengkia369

rudi0504 said:


> I stay at home rest and relax and enjoy my music David Roth with my set up now
> 
> Source :
> AK 240 SS
> ...




Super nice, Rudi!!!


----------



## psklenar

Portable as in I take it back and forth between home and the office, not that I listen to it on mass transit (I drive myself) or walking down the street.
  
 Dell Venue 8 7000 with high bit rate MP3 and FLAC files -> UBS Audio Player Pro -> Oppo HA2 -> AKG K501s
  
 pat----


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Playing with and pairing the Chord Mojo with the AK100 (first gen).


----------



## Podster

psklenar said:


> Portable as in I take it back and forth between home and the office, not that I listen to it on mass transit (I drive myself) or walking down the street.
> 
> Dell Venue 8 7000 with high bit rate MP3 and FLAC files -> UBS Audio Player Pro -> Oppo HA2 -> AKG K501s
> 
> pat----


 

 A walker eh, I have the perfect solution
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice setup by the way Pat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Slap a little War in and your going to be like Too Cool for School


----------



## golov17

Nice Mojo


----------



## Podster

Put you one of these babies in for the trip



 throw on this and you'll be the envy of the neighborhood


----------



## Podster

golov17 said:


> Nice Mojo


 

 Exactly golov, that system is sick and I mean in a good way!
  





sp3


----------



## rmillerx

sp3llv3xit said:


> Playing with and pairing the Chord Mojo with the AK100 (first gen).



Seeing rigs involving the Chord components always makes me start to consider a home equity loan until I get smacked in the back of the head with a frying pan by the Mrs..


----------



## Podster

rmillerx said:


> Seeing rigs involving the Chord components always makes me start to consider a home equity loan until I get smacked in the back of the head with a frying pan by the Mrs..


 

 I feel your pain, remember showing my wife two or three of Rudi's systems in here a few years back and she said if you get one of those expect papers in the mail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rmillerx said:


> Seeing rigs involving the Chord components always makes me start to consider a home equity loan until I get smacked in the back of the head with a frying pan by the Mrs..


 
  
  
 This one is inexpensive.  USD 599.


----------



## x RELIC x

rmillerx said:


> Seeing rigs involving the Chord components always makes me start to consider a home equity loan until I get smacked in the back of the head with a frying pan by the Mrs..




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread


----------



## rmillerx

That is much less expensive than I expected.  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## rmillerx

sp3llv3xit said:


> This one is inexpensive.  USD 599.


 

 Sorry, meant to specifically address this post.  Thank-you!


----------



## gerelmx1986

My New Portable rig NW-ZX100 --> XBA-A3


----------



## beemarman

My new toy. Mojo, AK100 and  Roxanne. Portable heaven.


----------



## Podster

gerelmx1986 said:


> My New Portable rig NW-ZX100 --> XBA-A3


 

 Nice, are those XBA's bassy? Just wondering because my XB40EX's are!


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> My gosh, apart from the gorgantuous image size the quality looks like I can almost touch it.
> 
> _Unfortunately, loading the image has used up my entire monthly data plan._
> 
> _See you in November. _


 

 Now that there is just flat out funny H2


----------



## rmillerx

x relic x said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread


 

 Just ordered one.  Now the countdown for shipping begins!


----------



## gerelmx1986

podster said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > My New Portable rig NW-ZX100 --> XBA-A3
> ...


 
 I feel they are less bassier than XBA-H3 on the zx100 but on the NWZ-A17 walkman they are bassier
  
 edit: bass kicks when needed and kicks harder and deeper than XBA-H3 but having a warm player makes these appear bassier and using a leaner player (like the new ZX100) makes them appear "right" tough that depends on every pwesons own ears
  
 But one thing i can say to you, they use newer BA drivers and fixed the problems on the H3 like warble distoriton and boomy bass as well as the atifical reverb created by the chamber design


----------



## Mimouille

sp3llv3xit said:


> This one is inexpensive.  USD 599.


 
 I agree but it's funny how we now consider 599 inexpensive. That used to be the high end of portable dac-amp!


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> sp3llv3xit said:
> 
> 
> > This one is inexpensive.  USD 599.
> ...


 

 First iPods used to cost like this....


----------



## Mimouille

Crazy how good it sounds. Would not have thought. I have to lower the volume from reference volume (volume on startup).


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mimouille said:


> I agree but it's funny how we now consider 599 inexpensive. That used to be the high end of portable dac-amp!


 



 Hahaha....   True.
  
 I often said in our local audio forum that yesterday's ceiling is today's floor.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

podster said:


> I feel your pain, remember showing my wife two or three of Rudi's systems in here a few years back and she said if you get one of those expect papers in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 LOL.  Jesus!


----------



## hakushondaimao

Aune M2 and FLC 8S. Diggin' this combo.


----------



## Kundi

hakushondaimao said:


> Aune M2 and FLC 8S. Diggin' this combo.




Is the M2 out? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## esteboune

_ZX2 Balanced output --> CDM balance Imput --> LCD2 Balanced Output_


----------



## gerelmx1986

esteboune said:


> _ZX2 Balanced output --> CDM balance Imput --> LCD2 Balanced Output_


 
 ZX100 + XBA-A3


----------



## golov17

Sony boys


----------



## owek123

golov17 said:


> Sony boys


 throwback thursday

 Sony NW ZX1 , RHA-T10i


----------



## hakushondaimao

kundi said:


> Is the M2 out?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 

 It's out in China. Aune plans to release in worldwide soon. This is a pre-release model.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

hakushondaimao said:


> Aune M2 and FLC 8S. Diggin' this combo.


 
  
 Never change tracks while eating chicken wings kids....


----------



## gerelmx1986

golov17 said:


> Sony boys


 

 Yep , now you saw the three walkmans in the ZX series LOL  Grand daddy ZX1, daddy ZX2 and Junior ZX100


----------



## hakushondaimao

buttuglyjeff said:


> Never change tracks while eating chicken wings kids....


 

 Haha... yes. Didn't touch the wings until after pics were taken and the player was put away in the old backpack.


----------



## Podster

gerelmx1986 said:


> Yep , now you saw the three walkmans in the ZX series LOL  Grand daddy ZX1, daddy ZX2 and Junior ZX100


 

 Ooh, just like the three bears story
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Lovin' those Sony's


----------



## gerelmx1986

I am listening to Josquin Desprez and Ocghem Missae... Interesting filters or what ever the ZX100 is using...  on my older setup bei t walkman A17 or paired with a HA-2 amplifier i heard on thse same missae "choir distortion" to be prcise "soprano & alto distortion" when woman's sings and sometimes men bass too i could hear kind of a distortion like if i was playing mp3 files with nasty compression rather than flac
  
 Yes I am playing flac on both and ZX100 outputs lean and clean absolutely clean sound... i ehar the women singing right now very clean, no distortion at all it renders the space of the carhedral very well and the vibrato of the singers is herd nicier, it osunds like voices shall sound in real life, 27% volume here want to pump louder but don't want to kill my hearing


----------



## Bengkia369

Ak240 - Dita Truth interconnect - Cypher Labs Trio - FAD Piano Forte XIII


----------



## TraneTime

buttuglyjeff said:


> Never change tracks while eating chicken wings kids....


 
 HA!


----------



## mysony1

Wow....this piece is a great earphones and value collection.

China you can sell it for around US400.




unknownguardian said:


> mdr-e282g is the answer.


----------



## unknownguardian

mysony1 said:


> Wow....this piece is a great earphones and value collection.
> 
> China you can sell it for around US400.



then i think i will head to japan if i decided to sell them. saw one selling for 100000yen (830usd) the other day.


----------



## Duncan

Never did hear the 282, but did enjoy the A21 and E472 (which had the same drivers as the E484 but different housings)


----------



## Deftone

beemarman said:


> My new toy. Mojo, AK100 and  Roxanne. Portable heaven.


 
 mmmmmmmmmmmm yummy cant wait to get my mojo!


----------



## gerelmx1986

MoJo no AUX in , skip it... not worth of bypassing my NE-ZX100 DAC/amp section, dont think mojo has dual synchronization clcoks (44.1Khz oscilaltor and 48KHz oscillator as my ZX100 or the zx2 walkmans)


----------



## RedJohn456

gerelmx1986 said:


> MoJo no AUX in , skip it... not worth of bypassing my NE-ZX100 DAC/amp section, dont think mojo has dual synchronization clcoks (44.1Khz oscilaltor and 48KHz oscillator as my ZX100 or the zx2 walkmans)


 

 get the PHA-3 and balanced cable for the A3 and you have the ultimate Sony portable rig


----------



## x RELIC x

gerelmx1986 said:


> MoJo no AUX in , skip it... not worth of bypassing my NE-ZX100 DAC/amp section, dont think mojo has dual synchronization clcoks (44.1Khz oscilaltor and 48KHz oscillator as my ZX100 or the zx2 walkmans)




Um, don't fall for marketing specs and discount what another device can do. I know you love the ZX100 but you're not doing yourself any favours by not considering how good other gear could be. The whole point of the MoJo is the DAC so line in would be a waste of the best part of the product.


----------



## hakushondaimao

I have a sneaking suspicion that this thread is going to turn into a Mojo-porn extravaganza in just a short while... Why is that?


----------



## gerelmx1986

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=7979893&page=1
  
Sony kills the walkman after 30 years sooo sad SONY SPINS OFF AUDIO AND VIDEO DIVISION


----------



## silversurfer616

This "Mojo" is not working for me!


----------



## Mimouille

hakushondaimao said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that this thread is going to turn into a Mojo-porn extravaganza in just a short while... Why is that?


 
 Well that is going to be ugly.


----------



## psklenar

podster said:


> A walker eh, I have the perfect solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks *Podster*!   
  
 I have a pair of ZMF x Vibro's on order, they should reduce the level of my annoyance to my coworkers.


----------



## israikc

gerelmx1986 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=7979893&page=1
> 
> Sony kills the walkman after 30 years sooo sad


 
  
 Where exactly does it say that Sony is killing the Walkman brand? I think I missed that part of the article


----------



## lights

israikc said:


> Where exactly does it say that Sony is killing the Walkman brand? I think I missed that part of the article


 

 The article is talking about the Walkman's 30th birthday. It's now been 36 years since the Walkman first came out.
  
 The article is 6 years old


----------



## gerelmx1986

israikc said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=7979893&page=1
> ...


 

 SONY spun-off their audio & video divison to a subsidiary.. uff major scare hope all goes smooth


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## sp3llv3xit

gerelmx1986 said:


> MoJo no AUX in , skip it... not worth of bypassing my NE-ZX100 DAC/amp section, dont think mojo has dual synchronization clcoks (44.1Khz oscilaltor and 48KHz oscillator as my ZX100 or the zx2 walkmans)


 


 Need to LONG press both -/+ buttons (volume) immediately after power on.  

 Once the volume buttons turn into bluish-white color (same as Hugo), then you have effectively sent 3.0 vrms of voltage out to an external amp.


----------



## Jnjy

Strange and awkward but it just hits right


----------



## rmillerx

A little less portable than some but the sound is wonderful this Saturday morning. Paired with the Oppo PM-3.


----------



## RAFA

jnjy said:


> Strange and awkward but it just hits right




Might not be TSA approved.

To me it looks awesome


----------



## Jnjy

rafa said:


> Might not be TSA approved.
> 
> To me it looks awesome




I'll let them listen to it.. Maybe get a few converts along the way


----------



## golov17




----------



## doc elvis

ffbookman said:


> thumbs up!


----------



## DMinor

The damn thing sounds so caplessly perfect to these ears I decide to double it up.


----------



## jjacq

AK100ii > RSA Intruder > LCD-X

 Interconnect by BTG Audio and headphone cable by Forza AudioWorks.
  

  
 It's my portable setup...for the house haha.


----------



## MrBucket

Not pictured were the LCD-4 on my head.  Now that I'm not at the store anymore, imagine a LCD-X instead


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> The damn thing sounds so caplessly perfect to these ears I decide to double it up.




Love it! And I agree on the capless setup. Love mine every day.


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> Love it! And I agree on the capless setup. Love mine every day.


 
  
 Just make sure got the op amp 8610 not the 209. Been there done that quite difference.
 The other capless candidate is the Shadow, despite his claim but the guy won't promise no harm from the 2v dc so I won't try it.
 When I initially tried the UHA for capless experiment Nick assured me of no harm, what a result from the experiment and from there never could I look back.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

> ​
> No cash inside. #audiophile #ak240ss #chordhugo #portableaudio #sysconcept #ortofon #ortofoneq8
> 
> A photo posted by @sp3llv3xit on Oct 15, 2015 at 8:44pm PDT​


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> Just make sure got the op amp 8610 not the 209. Been there done that quite difference.
> The other capless candidate is the Shadow, despite his claim but the guy won't promise no harm from the 2v dc so I won't try it.
> When I initially tried the UHA for capless experiment Nick assured me of no harm, what a result from the experiment and from there never could I look back.




Yea I have a few opamps. Don't recall what I have in the UHA 6S.MKII at the moment.


----------



## ricebox98




----------



## h1f1add1cted

sp3llv3xit said:


> Nice stacks like dad & son setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

They are O-rings. Get them from machine shops.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Enjoying my Sunday evening with some music and Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I have the feeling that the DX90 won't be with me for long... I can feel the AK100II calling me/my wallet


----------



## rmillerx

That time of day I like to soak my head in stereo. Current combination is iDevice-> iBasso Mk2->iBasso D12->Oppo PM-3 and The Alabama Shakes.


----------



## ValantisMP

Where do u buy all those (DIY) cables you make on these photos guys?
  
 i asked in the (DIY Gallery) but no answer yet :/


----------



## golov17

http://m.intl.taobao.com/search/search.html?q=diy耳機線材


----------



## golov17




----------



## mathi8vadhanan




----------



## Kundi

mathi8vadhanan said:


>


 
 What DAP is that?


----------



## PinkyPowers

That's our lovely AK120ii, with the beautiful Italian leather case.


----------



## Kundi

pinkypowers said:


> That's our lovely AK120ii, with the beautiful Italian leather case.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Bengkia369

While waiting for my Mojo...


----------



## x RELIC x

Portable around the house......


----------



## puppyfi

Break time...on my Shanling M3 and DN2K


----------



## Peragulator




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## rayeonsg

Old school portable


----------



## audioxxx

I had that Sony CD player, it sounded great. Brings back memories.


----------



## Kvud




----------



## stilleh

Fiio X5 gen 1 with custom firmware, Oppo HA2, Oppo PM3 with upgraded pure silver cable from Lavricable.


----------



## tiddlywinks

FiiO X5, E12 ATH-MSR7


----------



## gerelmx1986

tiddlywinks said:


> FiiO X5, E12 ATH-MSR7


 

 They look like MDR-1R copy cats


----------



## rmillerx

Finding the venerable iBasso D12 combined with the Dx90 -coax- and he400s to hit the sweet spot for me lately.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Spending some quality time this evening with Tool.



AK120ii>Balanced>Angie


----------



## tiddlywinks

gerelmx1986 said:


> They look like MDR-1R copy cats


 

 Or is the MDR-1R a copy cat of the ATH-MSR7???????? - no being silly yes do look very similar.


----------



## mikemercer

Ummmmmm
 Cavalli portable just came-in to check out
 sorry for the flowery ___ - but lost in Kid Beyond's "I Shall Be Free" w/ the upcoming portable amp & my ETHER-Cs 
 this things got dynamic GONADDZ
  
 if I didn't say it in my Instagram post - just sickeningly musical-as-f___...
 and with 15 hours of battery-life, in true Cavalli Audio form, and portable  - (NOT the Liquid Carbon)
  

  
  
 DAAMN
 Impressions comin,
 alongside some trusted peeps...


----------



## LFC_SL

gerelmx1986 said:


> They look like MDR-1R copy cats







tiddlywinks said:


> Or is the MDR-1R a copy cat of the ATH-MSR7???????? - no being silly yes do look very similar.



At CanJam London the guys on the Audio Technica stand said the MDR-1R market was what they were aiming for. 

For the price of either much better value proposition buying in Asia. Bit expensive purely on sound quality for the price in the west


----------



## Maartenw

Shure 215 and the Fiio X1. Sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## Mimouille

Look what the cat brought in...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Can't wait to read your impressions.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> Look what the cat brought in...


 
 WOOF! sexy as a bearded guy, nice lloks of the new fiio
  
 My portable No. 2


----------



## Kvud




----------



## DMinor

Nothing new but I just made this LOD tonight using a small Viablue and Homegrown cotton-sleeved solid silver wires . Haven't played DIY for a while and it's always fun.


----------



## Duncan

rayeonsg said:


> Old school portable


Sony D5 / D50 - from an era when Sony knew how to make a powerful headphone output


----------



## MrRzepa

kvud said:


>




A rare DAP to see... I guess the SQ is great


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


> Look what the cat brought in...


 
  
 I'm glad you're on the tour.  Early impressions?


----------



## Mimouille

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm glad you're on the tour.  Early impressions?


I was not a huge fan of the X5 but I think this one is going to be a winner. Seems like the whole package. Soundwise, I still need some time to compare with my AK240SS but what I have heard so far is very nice.


----------



## hugo31

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deltronzero

Today's rig.  Eh, I think the ZX2 sounds better with BA's.


----------



## Kvud

deltronzero said:


> Today's rig.  Eh, I think the ZX2 sounds better with BA's.


----------



## Kundi

deltronzero said:


> Today's rig.  Eh, I think the ZX2 sounds better with BA's.


 
 Are those Sony earphones?


----------



## SoulSyde

kundi said:


> Are those Sony earphones?


 
  
 They're Sennheiser IE 800s.


----------



## gerelmx1986

kundi said:


> deltronzero said:
> 
> 
> > Today's rig.  Eh, I think the ZX2 sounds better with BA's.
> ...


 

 Nope they are SENNHEISER IE800  i think, I agree with the OP on the zx2 with BA's i had a XBA-1 while it had bass it was very light bass, in contrast a DD like my XBA-A3 aggravates a bit the bass, even the ZX100 which is supposedly lean it has a bit thick sound with XBA-A3


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Currawong

My new portable rig, at least until Chord makes a smaller cable:


----------



## x RELIC x

It's temporary, but still.......


----------



## Kvud

mrrzepa said:


> A rare DAP to see... I guess the SQ is great


 
it's very cool!


----------



## TheOtus

No explaining needed I think. Not really something I use too often but got to post the photos. =D Also, the sound is lovely.


----------



## zilch0md

Sony NWZ-A17 > WMport-to-USB cable > Oppo HA-2 > coiled TRRS <-> TRRS cable > Oppo PM-3
  
 (No more tangles when carrying the A17 and HA-2 in my shirt pocket.)


----------



## Whitigir

Oppo HA2 has TRRS out ?


----------



## Kvud

theotus said:


> No explaining needed I think. Not really something I use too often but got to post the photos. =D Also, the sound is lovely.


 
cool to listen to headphones on your phone!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

whitigir said:


> Oppo HA2 has TRRS out ?


 

 That's new for me too.


----------



## gerelmx1986

h1f1add1cted said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > Oppo HA2 has TRRS out ?
> ...


 

 I saw in oppo japan they do have TRRS out


----------



## h1f1add1cted

gerelmx1986 said:


> I saw in oppo japan they do have TRRS out


 

 See ClieOS's comment about TRRS here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-ha-2/reviews/13911 he measured it.


----------



## cattlethief

AK100ii with Turbo pack!


----------



## x RELIC x

cattlethief said:


> AK100ii with Turbo pack!




What's holding Mojo to the AK unit?


----------



## gerelmx1986

x relic x said:


> cattlethief said:
> 
> 
> > AK100ii with Turbo pack!
> ...


 
 It has a gravitational forcefield


----------



## beemarman

gerelmx1986 said:


> It has a gravitational forcefield





Could be 3M Dual lock pad. I use it for my stack and it's excellent and very strong. Much better than using the plastic bands everyone seems to use. I


----------



## cattlethief

Yes its dual lock powerful stuff!


----------



## x RELIC x

Thanks guys!


----------



## ronnel0918

On-the-go rig!


----------



## Kundi

ronnel0918 said:


> On-the-go rig!


 
 what buds are those?


----------



## ronnel0918

kundi said:


> what buds are those?


 
  
 They're called FlipEars Aisha (triple-driver). It was locally made here in the Philippines. 
  
 https://www.facebook.com/FlipEars/?fref=ts


----------



## Kundi

ronnel0918 said:


> They're called FlipEars Aisha (triple-driver). It was locally made here in the Philippines.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/FlipEars/?fref=ts


 

 I'm assuming they are good?


----------



## AeroSatan




----------



## ronnel0918

kundi said:


> I'm assuming they are good?


 
  
 Yes! For the price that I've got them (Php15,500 or ~US$332 including ear impressions), I say this is the best audio investment I've made yet.


----------



## Wyd4

Life is good


----------



## golov17




----------



## heishiro

ronnel0918 said:


> Yes! For the price that I've got them (Php15,500 or ~US$332 including ear impressions), I say this is the best audio investment I've made yet.


 

 we should hurt Jai very badly.. he's the reason why FlipEars increase their price! lol  -JK
 lucky you, you still manage to get one for 15k.
  
 -katoh


----------



## adobotj

Where did you get that short optical cable?


----------



## adobotj

cattlethief said:


> AK100ii with Turbo pack!




This optical cable


----------



## Kvud




----------



## Mimouille

Testing - phase 2


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mimouille said:


> Testing - phase 2




Are those the new q jays?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ Can't knock that Fiio in the looks department.


----------



## Mimouille

lookingforiems said:


> Are those the new q jays?


yep.


----------



## gerelmx1986

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^ Can't knock that Fiio in the looks department.


 

 IMO the best fiio looks to date (for dap) amazing how they have evolced from ugly fiio x3 I to the fiio x5 II ipod-llok al like to this sexy beast


----------



## Marat Sar

mimouille said:


> Testing - phase 2


 
  
 Looks amazing, give us some quick impressions!


----------



## Ultrainferno

The X7 just arrived, these are the exciting times


----------



## psklenar

psklenar said:


> Portable as in I take it back and forth between home and the office, not that I listen to it on mass transit (I drive myself) or walking down the street.
> 
> Dell Venue 8 7000 with high bit rate MP3 and FLAC files -> UBS Audio Player Pro -> Oppo HA2 -> AKG K501s
> 
> pat----


 
  
 And now, I'm leaving the AKG's at home and have replaced them with a pair of ZMF x Vibro's and am very happy with the sound!  Source and DAC/AMP remain the same.


----------



## Coldheart29

Finally jumped on the X3ii bandwagon!
  

  
 Love it with both the Koss PPs and se215.


----------



## Kundi

mimouille said:


> Testing - phase 2


 
 Probably been said before, but the X7 looks delicious!


----------



## Deftone

i really hope that you can change the x7 light bar colour, im not one for the tacky chinese blue led.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Lots of happy listening for me the past few weeks


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mimouille said:


> yep.




Nice! How does it sound? Also, how does it compare with SE5 ult?


----------



## Mimouille

lookingforiems said:


> Nice! How does it sound? Also, how does it compare with SE5 ult?


It's the opposite sound signature and presentation. Will say more in my X7 review.


----------



## doni124

This is my everyday rig now
 Includes: Ipod Classic 80 gb, Sol Republic Tracks, headphone cleaning cloth and Geekria Headphone case
 Cost about $180 in all
 As you can probably tell i'm new to the hobby


----------



## derGabe

coldheart29 said:


> Finally jumped on the X3ii bandwagon!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it with both the Koss PPs and se215.


 

 Good to see someone still rocking those Porta Pros. Best Value for Money in terms of headphones if you ask me.


----------



## Coldheart29

dergabe said:


> Good to see someone still rocking those Porta Pros. Best Value for Money in terms of headphones if you ask me.


 
  
 Yup, between all the sub 50$ phones (IEMs, earbuds and headphones) i've tried, the PortaPro is really the best value. Mindblowingly small and portable, quite durable, and good SQ. Couldn't ask more for 30$


----------



## Kvud

cotnijoe said:


> Lots of happy listening for me the past few weeks


----------



## dsound

doni124 said:


> This is my everyday rig now
> Includes: Ipod Classic 80 gb, Sol Republic Tracks, headphone cleaning cloth and Geekria Headphone case
> Cost about $180 in all
> As you can probably tell i'm new to the hobby


 
 That's a great setup; for years I would use an 80gb iPod + MDR-V6 + CMOYBB and didn't feel compelled to upgrade.


----------



## Kundi

dsound said:


> That's a great setup; for years I would use an 80gb iPod + MDR-V6 + CMOYBB and didn't feel compelled to upgrade.


 
 But i'm assuming you did? what are you rocking at the moment?


----------



## dsound

kundi said:


> But i'm assuming you did? what are you rocking at the moment?


 

 Yeah, I eventually upgraded.  Nowadays for (trans)portable listening I use a macbook+dragonfly+(modded)Beyerdynamic T5p.  The T5p's don't get much love here but I love'em.


----------



## doni124

dsound said:


> That's a great setup; for years I would use an 80gb iPod + MDR-V6 + CMOYBB and didn't feel compelled to upgrade. ​


 
 Thank you and how did you like the CMOYBB as i'm looking for a good amp
 Right now I'm thinking of getting either the Fiio E6 or the CMOYBB


----------



## dsound

I love the CMOYBB, the Bass-boost provides a satisfying bump in the lower frequencies and it's a nice upgrade in clarity to the internal amp in the iPod Classic.


----------



## doni124

dsound said:


> I love the CMOYBB, the Bass-boost provides a satisfying bump in the lower frequencies and it's a nice upgrade in clarity to the internal amp in the iPod Classic.​


 
 Ahh nice definitely might get it but I have one more question
 Is there a difference between the CMOYBB and the regular CMOY? As while surfing Amazon it showed up when I searched up CMOYBB and I'm just wondering if there are any differences besides being considerably cheaper.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

FiiO X5 II + Shure SE535 along with some Ghost Peppers and a Carolina Reaper Pepper all from my garden.
 I'm working on getting custom cables so I can take my HD650's along with me to work.


----------



## dsound

doni124 said:


> Ahh nice definitely might get it but I have one more question
> Is there a difference between the CMOYBB and the regular CMOY? As while surfing Amazon it showed up when I searched up CMOYBB and I'm just wondering if there are any differences besides being considerably cheaper.


 

 CMOYBB = Switch to boost the bass
 CMOY (non BB) = no bass boost


----------



## doni124

Thanks!! ​


----------



## gerelmx1986

hawkeye7 said:


> FiiO X5 II + Shure SE535 along with some Ghost Peppers and a Carolina Reaper Pepper all from my garden.
> I'm working on getting custom cables so I can take my HD650's along with me to work.


 

 I dare you eat one RAW


----------



## HAWKEYE7

gerelmx1986 said:


> I dare you eat one RAW


 
 to date I have eaten 3 of the Reapers RAW. I eat a lot of very hot peppers. Ghost peppers are about my normal limit. The Reapers are a whole nuther level. They have a very good taste, very fruity and almost citrus like taste, but the heat is overwhelming. It was a half hour of sheer hellfire. It is amazing how much hotter the Reaper is then the Ghost Pepper. I still have a few Reapers if you are interested in trying one.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hawkeye7 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I dare you eat one RAW
> ...


 

 Have you tried Habanero peppers? Gosh those are @#$%&!!!! hot!!! i only use a few drops of habanero salsa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and very rarely, prefer more "sissy" peppers like jalapeños


----------



## MrBucket

gerelmx1986 said:


> Have you tried Habanero peppers? Gosh those are @#$%&!!!! hot!!! i only use a few drops of habanero salsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Habanero peppers get up to about 350,000 scoville units, Carolina Reapers clock in at up to 2,200,000 scoville units.


----------



## ronnel0918

Eye-candies.


----------



## Kvud

ronnel0918 said:


> Eye-candies.


 
What are these headphones?


----------



## doni124

ronnel0918 said:


> Eye-candies.


 
 Nice setup is that 6 or 6s


----------



## PinkyPowers

Slow day at work. At least I have world-class audio to help pass the time.


----------



## Kundi

pinkypowers said:


> Slow day at work. At least I have world-class audio to help pass the time.


 
 In Utero was better


----------



## FFBookman

The beginning. I was about 10 and this was a perfect rig for Michael Jackson. Mine had the strap.
  

 It also got broken by my grade-school self. Middle school brought an upgrade to a new walkman, perfect for Van Halen and classic rock (and NWA!) on the walk to and from school.
  

 By high school I had a smaller walkman with AM/FM. CD's were already out and getting popular but my family really couldn't afford them. 
 
 This little cutie lived in my bedroom around 86-89 and also went outside with me to shoot hoops.
  

 By college I had "upgraded" to a newer boombox. I really liked the detachable speakers, making it a bookshelf system or portable. This one ended up painted pink and orange and living in my dorm room, and after a while in the front seat of my brother's car b/c his stereo was dead!
  

 In the mid-90's I got into DAT for production work but never listened to much commercial music on DAT.  I did have one of these little jobbies to get audio from DAT's once I sold my rack-mount DAT machine.
  
  
  
  

 The last boombox I bought, about 10 years ago. The iPod dock ended up barely working and the sound was not impressive.
  
  
  
 Here's me now, happy hi-fi again:


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

Sony NW-A25 and MDR-100AAP


----------



## gerelmx1986

daejeoncitizen said:


> Sony NW-A25 and MDR-100AAP


 
 cool how it sounds?


----------



## Hisoundfi

mrbucket said:


> Habanero peppers get up to about 350,000 scoville units, Carolina Reapers clock in at up to 2,200,000 scoville units.


Have you guys heard of the Trinidad Scorpion pepper?


----------



## gerelmx1986

hisoundfi said:


> mrbucket said:
> 
> 
> > Habanero peppers get up to about 350,000 scoville units, Carolina Reapers clock in at up to 2,200,000 scoville units.
> ...


 

 yep but is artificial DNA breeding so it doesn't count for natural chiles


----------



## HAWKEYE7

gerelmx1986 said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > mrbucket said:
> ...


 
 I've heard of it. The Reaper beats it out though. The guy who breed the Reaper now says he has a new pepper that beats the Reaper by, I think I have this right, approximately 30-50%. It is supposed to be a variation of the Reaper that he calls DEATH. I saw a prototype sample get eaten by a chili-head. His response was that he could not believe how much hotter it was then the Trinidad Scorpion pepper and the Ghost Pepper. That's nuts. I get a hankering to eat a Ghost Pepper every now and then but I have no desire to eat anything that is hotter then a Reaper. I will try it just to experience what it is like, but I wouldn't eat them regularly.


----------



## Kundi

hawkeye7 said:


> I've heard of it. The Reaper beats it out though. The guy who breed the Reaper now says he has a new pepper that beats the Reaper by, I think I have this right, approximately 30-50%. It is supposed to be a variation of the Reaper that he calls DEATH. I saw a prototype sample get eaten by a chili-head. His response was that he could not believe how much hotter it was then the Trinidad Scorpion pepper and the Ghost Pepper. That's nuts. I get a hankering to eat a Ghost Pepper every now and then but I have no desire to eat anything that is hotter then a Reaper. I will try it just to experience what it is like, but I wouldn't eat them regularly.


 
 DEATH? lol


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

gerelmx1986 said:


> cool how it sounds? ​


 
  
 To me, phenomenal, but I'd hardly class myself as an audiophile. I'm massively impressed with the MDR-100AAP. I bought them as a portable set of cans only, thinking my 598s at home would be better, but I was wrong; I prefer the Sony.


----------



## Vividcard

X1/Q1 stack, Nothing like a little budget Hi-Fi. *Out of screen: Shure SE-425*


----------



## SoulSyde

vividcard said:


> X1/Q1 stack, Nothing like a little budget Hi-Fi. *Out of screen: Shure SE-425*


 
  
 Money well spent.  I've owned some semi-expensive portable gear in my time and FiiO is nothing to scoff at lately.  I prefer my X5ii over my Hifi-M8 because of the size.  The M8 sounds better but marginally and it's a PITA to walk around with.


----------



## Vividcard

soulsyde said:


> Money well spent.  I've owned some semi-expensive portable gear in my time and FiiO is nothing to scoff at lately.  I prefer my X5ii over my Hifi-M8 because of the size.  The M8 sounds better but marginally and it's a PITA to walk around with.


 
 I love my stack. It gets a lot of questions about what it is, But having the DAC/AMP makes it sound really good, and although an unintended feature. In my job I have to monitor phone support calls. I use the USB DAC while plugged into line out for the X1. Get a little background music while monitoring, makes my job much more enjoyable.


----------



## Podster

vividcard said:


> I love my stack. It gets a lot of questions about what it is, But having the DAC/AMP makes it sound really good, and although an unintended feature. In my job I have to monitor phone support calls. I use the USB DAC while plugged into line out for the X1. Get a little background music while monitoring, makes my job much more enjoyable.


 

 Nice looking stack VVC, almost looks like they were made for each other
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seeing some old school stuff out here, this is my first amped rig


----------



## Wyd4

Wish they were mine. Oh well listening for now.


----------



## ronnel0918

kvud said:


> What are these headphones?


 
  
 FlipEars Aisha (triple-driver). Philippine-made CIEM.
  


doni124 said:


> Nice setup is that 6 or 6s


 
  
 iPhone 6.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Spending time with your backup equipment can sometimes be just as special as listening to your TOTL gear. 



X5>IM03


----------



## x RELIC x

Pinky, you've got some nice pics I've been noticing. All from your smartphone?


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


> Pinky, you've got some nice pics I've been noticing. All from your smartphone?




Yeah. The Galaxy S6 was a terribly nice upgrade over my S4. Though, I did make that old thing shine from time to time. But I always needed lots of natural light to do so. Now I can take good shots anywhere.

Thanks for noticing.


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> Yeah. The Galaxy S6 was a terribly nice upgrade over my S4. Though, I did make that old thing shine from time to time. But I always needed lots of natural light to do so. Now I can take good shots anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for noticing.




The bokeh and grain are remarkable for a phone.


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


> The bokeh and grain are remarkable for a phone.




You can still tell, though. Without a big old SLR lens, it's only pretend.

Still, it pretends very well.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


>


 
 COOOL if i had mine... WISH ZX100 was this form factor really


----------



## jasonb

Verizon LG V10 --> Akg Q701. 



This thing is a beast.


----------



## Caffinefreedave

swannie007 said:


> I must agree with you cn11, the price points are just getting plain ridiculous! Same thing happened to the "audiophile" stereo world many years ago and look where most of them ended up, broke and out of business! You can only take the piss out of people for so long and then it all collapses. I honestly can't believe some of the prices I see out there and I think we need to collectively step back and take a reality check on all of this nonsense. If manufacturers keep pressing forward with the upward spiral in their pricing, we will not attract new blood to our hobby and it will eventually stagnate, wither and die. Just my 2c worth.


 
 I agree with you acain and cn11. The prices are just going up way to much. I have instituted a price limit of  $350 plus a little wiggle room on my equipment purchases .Thanks to FiiO and Sandisk but FiiO is starting to go to the dark side with the X7 price.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Eartech Music Quads. Very underrated. I love them.


----------



## cattlethief

mojobot.


----------



## Kundi

cattlethief said:


> mojobot.


 
  


cattlethief said:


> mojobot.


 
 It's like a burger. Middle is mojo, but what are the other two patties?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

kundi said:


> It's like a burger. Middle is mojo, but what are the other two patties?


 

 Looks like A&K AK120 Titan as DAP, toslink to MoJo and fixed 3V line-out to iFi nano iCAN as AMP.


----------



## x RELIC x

h1f1add1cted said:


> Looks like A&K AK120 Titan as DAP, toslink to MoJo and fixed 3V line-out to iFi nano iCAN as AMP.




Fixed 3V line level is light blue not yellow.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

This was my guess right. I would set it to fixed LO, if I would add an addtional amp. Btw. my MoJo is still charging (got I finally today).


----------



## ndburley

One of them, still love the X1


----------



## cattlethief

h1f1add1cted said:


> Looks like A&K AK120 Titan as DAP, toslink to MoJo and fixed 3V line-out to iFi nano iCAN as AMP.




Well spotted,was just messing about and didn't have it set for lineout,still to have a decent listen to this combo!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Making the most of whatever is left of the warm weather.


----------



## deltronzero

Listening to DX90 & VorzAmp Pure II+ & MDR Z7 on the train from HK back to China.  The Z7 is not exactly portable, but hey, fits fine in a backpack.


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## PinkyPowers

arty mcghee said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Is that running balanced? I don't know enough about the Pono. Is that why the phone is plugged in at two ports?


----------



## MrBucket

pinkypowers said:


> Is that running balanced? I don't know enough about the Pono. Is that why the phone is plugged in at two ports?


 
 Yep, that's how the Pono does balanced, 2 3.5mm jacks.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Very interesting.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

MSAK120 > Chord Hugo > Ortofon E-Q8


----------



## esteboune

ZX2 > Alo Audio CDM > SE846


----------



## deltronzero

esteboune said:


> ZX2 > Alo Audio CDM > SE846


 
  
 Wow, so even with the CDM, you can't connect the ZX2 via LOD?
  
 This is my biggest problem with the ZX2, its low output volume via Line out dock essentially makes all my amps useless, and I refuse to double amp via 3.5mm to get decent volume.


----------



## esteboune

deltronzero said:


> Wow, so even with the CDM, you can't connect the ZX2 via LOD?
> 
> This is my biggest problem with the ZX2, its low output volume via Line out dock essentially makes all my amps useless, and I refuse to double amp via 3.5mm to get decent volume.


 

 yes, very low volume....
  
 i use a 3.5 TRRS to 2.5 TRRS interconnect, and i really loves it. So not really an issue for me.


----------



## Turrican2

Hopefully sysconcept can knock me up a nice short optical mini to mini to make this a bit more portable.


----------



## willywill

esteboune said:


> ZX2 > Alo Audio CDM > SE846


 
 How the bass on the SE846 with the ZX2?


----------



## fiascogarcia

sp3llv3xit said:


> MSAK120 > Chord Hugo > Ortofon E-Q8


 
 What kind of headphone jack dust plugs are you using on your Hugo?  Thanks!


----------



## Mimouille

X7 > Rhapsodio Solar. Awesome.


----------



## doni124

mimouille said:


> X7 > Rhapsodio Solar. Awesome.


 
 Nice Setup


----------



## rayeonsg

audioxxx said:


> I had that Sony CD player, it sounded great. Brings back memories.



Fully agreed no amp required 

Another Sony CDP slightly 'newer' that sound quite good too )


----------



## AeroSatan

mimouille said:


> X7 > Rhapsodio Solar. Awesome.





How would you compare the overall fidelity of the X7 to the Plenue P1 i believe you've had or still have. Thanks


----------



## Mimouille

aerosatan said:


> How would you compare the overall fidelity of the X7 to the Plenue P1 i believe you've had or still have. Thanks


Nope sold the P1 that I loved. I find them quite similar but from memory the X7 is maybe more spacious, it seems to have more width than the AK240SS, which was less obvious with the P1.


----------



## ndburley

XDuoo X3 with DT990 PRO


----------



## AeroSatan

mimouille said:


> Nope sold the P1 that I loved. I find them quite similar but from memory the X7 is maybe more spacious, it seems to have more width than the AK240SS, which was less obvious with the P1.





Gotcha thanks. Which DAP did you replace the P1 with if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Bengkia369

ndburley said:


> XDuoo X3 with DT990 PRO




This dap can drive the headphone well?!


----------



## snellemin

Old school today.


----------



## Caffinefreedave

snellemin said:


> Old school today.


 
 I have nothing left to old school with. I used all my old school stuff  to not working anymore condition.


----------



## SoulSyde

snellemin said:


> Old school today.


 
  
 Oh my God, I had an iPAQ.  I remember that WinAmp-esq motif very well.


----------



## snellemin

Here's another old school Ipaq that still works with the original battery.  Hooked up to Koss ProDJ 100 and FIIO E12A.


----------



## ndburley

bengkia369 said:


> This dap can drive the headphone well?!


 
 Yes, I cant go much above 80 its just too loud and the gain on the XDuoo X3 is +6 which I keep on. Really clean and very enjoyable. 
  
 There is a thread on this player, you will see it powers a fair few headphones.


----------



## FiJAAS

snellemin said:


> Here's another old school Ipaq that still works with the original battery.  Hooked up to Koss ProDJ 100 and FIIO E12A.




What ear pads are those on the Koss ProDJ 100?


----------



## snellemin

fijaas said:


> What ear pads are those on the Koss ProDJ 100?


 
 Sony XB-500 pads.  Brings out the subbass with ease and adds comfort.  Double sided foam tape to attach it and prevent leakage.


----------



## Mimouille

aerosatan said:


> Gotcha thanks. Which DAP did you replace the P1 with if you don't mind me asking.


I already had an AK240SS, and kept it out of the two, for two reasons : the SS had a slight edge on clarity, even if the P1 paired better with some iems, and more importantly I would have lost more money selling the AK.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


> X7 > Rhapsodio Solar. Awesome.


 
  
 Boy that Fiio is really getting a run through the paces.  Glad you aren't bored of it yet...


----------



## sp3llv3xit

fiascogarcia said:


> What kind of headphone jack dust plugs are you using on your Hugo?  Thanks!





Some cheap plastic with pearl finish.


----------



## AeroSatan

mimouille said:


> I already had an AK240SS, and kept it out of the two, for two reasons : the SS had a slight edge on clarity, even if the P1 paired better with some iems, and more importantly I would have lost more money selling the AK.


 

 Very Cool. I originally got the ZX2 but I feel like the Cowon is more musical and something about it only doing music appeals to me.


----------



## Mimouille

aerosatan said:


> Very Cool. I originally got the ZX2 but I feel like the Cowon is more musical and something about it only doing music appeals to me.


It pairs beautifully with the 846.


----------



## DR650SE

Teleworking today. Enjoying this great setup. :-D

5.5G iMod > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII >DT 880 250ohm







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> Teleworking today. Enjoy this great setup. :-D
> 
> 5.5G iMod > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII >DT 880 250ohm
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is this a capless setup or you have caps in the LOD?


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> Is this a capless setup or you have caps in the LOD?




Generally I go completely capless, but with the 880 250ohm, I turn the gain up for a little more volume so this LOD has caps in it, as the volume cuts out about 12oclock without caps. So for the harder to drive stuff, I use a capped LOD. For my W40 IEMs, it's capless bliss. 

I used the W40 capless this morning, this afternoon I'm going open backed cans :-D


----------



## ndburley

Listening to Therapy? - going nowhere. Still have a lot of their tapes from when I was a teenager. Does not sound as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## DMinor

dr650se said:


> Generally I go completely capless, but with the 880 250ohm, I turn the gain up for a little more volume so this LOD has caps in it, as the volume cuts out about 12oclock without caps. So for the harder to drive stuff, I use a capped LOD. For my W40 IEMs, it's capless bliss.
> 
> I used the W40 capless this morning, this afternoon I'm going open backed cans :-D


 
  
 Agree you probably need the capped lod for that extra ceiling without distortion to drive the big cans, but for iem's the capless setup is a beast delivering that sound purity. I am still amazed today since going completely capless more than one year ago, especially with the direct-out mod completely bypassing the board from the dac. I keep saying this and you should try a capless lod using the Homegrown solid silver with cotton underwear.


----------



## DR650SE

dminor said:


> Agree you probably need the capped lod for that extra ceiling without distortion to drive the big cans, but for iem's the capless setup is a beast delivering that sound purity. I am still amazed today since going completely capless more than one year ago, especially with the direct-out mod completely bypassing the board from the dac. I keep saying this and you should try a capless lod using the Homegrown solid silver with cotton underwear.




Couldn't agree more. Would love to use silver wire and do the direct line out and by pass the board. That's the one think I'm missing from my setup. 

This is my IEM setup. Solid silver LOD cable(capless), and Westone W40 IEMs with a silver litz cable.  :eek: 





The way it's modded now is with copper. Had Red Wine Audio do the iMod almost 2 years ago


----------



## Montyburns

Synergy jackpot. AKG K545 + Shozy Alien.


----------



## Wyd4

montyburns said:


> Synergy jackpot. AKG K545 + Shozy Alien.




Got any blacker?

Awesome

I find awesome synergy between my alien and portapros 

Which is a pleasing affordable combo


----------



## Montyburns

"How much more black can it be? The answer is...none more. None more black..." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46kXH6GGtT0


----------



## Deftone

awesome to see people still rocking the ipod 5.5


----------



## jasonb

My ultra portable setup. LG V10 - HiFiMan RE400:
  

  
 Not really an ideal portable, but I use this sitting on the couch or right outside the house in a lawn chair or something. LG V10 - AKG Q701:


----------



## Mimouille

Great new toy.


----------



## Wyd4

mimouille said:


> Great new toy.




Congrats. Possibly my favourite sounding player. Alas I cannot afford it, but it is an amazing machine:


----------



## nntnam

mimouille said:


> Great new toy.


 

 Haven't tried this but I tried the PAW 5000 the other days; and I would say I was impressed. Pairing with 335DW, it sounds much better than AK100II or AK120II to my ears.


----------



## Mimouille

wyd4 said:


> Congrats. Possibly my favourite sounding player. Alas I cannot afford it, but it is an amazing machine:


 
 Thanks. After several sessions of testing and convincing myself I didn't need it because the AK240SS was great...I bought it. 
  


nntnam said:


> Haven't tried this but I tried the PAW 5000 the other days; and I would say I was impressed. Pairing with 335DW, it sounds much better than AK100II or AK120II to my ears.


 
 The Paw 5000 is a neat player. Well the Paw Gold is significantly better


----------



## DomieMic65

N5(Hiby player) - iDSD Micro - Fostex TH7B


----------



## Bengkia369

Ak240 / Chord Mojo / JH Angie


----------



## gerelmx1986

I hope no body dares to put a pic of a Mojo or hi-end dap/also mid-fi dap paired with Dr. dre beats i would get instant eye cancer


----------



## Bengkia369

gerelmx1986 said:


> I hope no body dares to put a pic of a Mojo or hi-end dap/also mid-fi dap paired with Dr. dre beats i would get instant eye cancer




Can I have the honour to start?!


----------



## gerelmx1986

bengkia369 said:


> Can I have the honour to start?!


 





 hope you don't raise the "villagers" againts you and they chase you with their torches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , proceed with caution in head-fi


----------



## Bengkia369

gerelmx1986 said:


> hope you don't raise the "villagers" againts you and they chase you with their torches   , proceed with caution in head-fi




Thanks for the warning! 
Seems like Headfi is a mean and dangerous place!


----------



## gerelmx1986

bengkia369 said:


> Thanks for the warning!
> Seems like Headfi is a mean and dangerous place!


 
 It happened to me in the fiio x3 forums after i ranted how buggy it was compraed to a sony walkman DAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i crated a firestorm LOL
  
 Nope head-fi is not mean, its a great placeto chill out (and make our wallets cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but ome fan boys are too picky


----------



## doni124

Update now I use my IPhone 6 instead of Ipod Classic as the sound quality sounds better at least to me


----------



## DMinor

bengkia369 said:


> Thanks for the warning!
> Seems like Headfi is a mean and dangerous place!


 
  
 I was once stung by a few hf bugs coming out of nowhere, and boy I was unprepared. Now I just read and laugh.


----------



## Wyd4

Loving this combination (The Savants are not mine  )
  
 Buckethead - Colma (Album) > Tidal > Note 4 > Mojo > Savant


----------



## ndburley




----------



## DMinor

Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.


----------



## gerelmx1986

dminor said:


> Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.


 
 Obse ssive compulsive syndrome or head-fi syndrome ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha i know that too with my ZX100 walkman i've lost the apetite for upgratditis too.... well until sony outs a super duper audiophile walkman then i will drool again


----------



## iJay

dminor said:


> Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.



Same here! I have my 5.5gen for everyday carry and my Alien for the gym and special occasions. I'm very happy! Now it's time to start hifi-ing the kids!


----------



## iJay

Ahhh...what a happy couple!


----------



## DMinor

That's your couple for hifi-ing the kids?


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.


 
 I must have some sort of sleeping disorder, because reading the same post with the same rig every week makes me want to snooze. Funny how the body works.


----------



## RedJohn456

My go to portable set up lately: FiiO X7 => Havi B3 Pro 1, Venture Electronics Zen and LZ A2 (not pictured here)


----------



## bmichels

redjohn456 said:


> My go to portable set up lately: FiiO X7 => Havi B3 Pro 1 or Venture Electronics Zen


 
  
 nice !  How do you like the FiiO X7 ?  How is the user interface (fluid ? convenient ? intuitive ?...)
  
 Did you has other DAP before to compare to the FiiO X7 ?


----------



## RedJohn456

bmichels said:


> nice !  How do you like the FiiO X7 ?  How is the user interface (fluid ? convenient ? intuitive ?...)
> 
> Did you has other DAP before to compare to the FiiO X7 ?


 

 Thanks  Its pretty nice, I am mostly coming from a BlackBerry Z30 and a recently gifted iPod Classic, so this is my first real DAP. The software is still in BETA, but so far it is very solid, fluid and very convenient to use. No lag whatsoever and no crashes or hiccups, I kind of feel spoiled by it to be honest, spotify runs more fluid on it than on my cellphone!
  
 Sorry no other similar daps to compare to, but it sounds quite a bit better than the iPod Classic, and noticeably better than when using my Geek Out V2 dac/amp with my macbook pro.
  
 Edit: Plenty of impressions from those on the X7 tour in the tour thread if you want more detailed info, not really good at describing these things


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> I must have some sort of sleeping disorder, because reading the same post with the same rig every week makes me want to snooze. Funny how the body works.


 
  
 dude if you snooze that means you sleep good. Warning snoozing can kill you and I am not responsible. I am thankful it's not illegal to use the same rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Honestly I am humbled to have a TOTL head-fi'er read my same post every week, even reluctantly and painfully due to TOTL disorder.


----------



## Fungus

My home set up now gone portable.


----------



## Wyd4

Bed sesh


----------



## Havo42

wyd4 said:


> Bed sesh




$25 headphones with $600 amp nice


----------



## Wyd4

havo42 said:


> $25 headphones with $600 amp nice




And still a more enjoyable combo than a lot of more expensive gear out there....


----------



## Havo42

wyd4 said:


> And still a more enjoyable combo than a lot of more expensive gear out there....



Does the amp improve the sound that much though...?


----------



## derGabe

havo42 said:


> $25 headphones with $600 amp nice


 

 Who cares? Those Porta Pros are so good sounding, that the price does not matter at all. I had headphones that cost 5-times the price of the Koss Porta Pros and i still always came back to the Porta Pros.


----------



## Wyd4

havo42 said:


> Does the amp improve the sound that much though...?




Yes and no. The way the amp is tuned works nicely with the porta pros. It's just a nice pleasant listen. 

Here's one that will really get you going if the portapros with mojo was offensive...



$2000 iems with $200 dap... Love the combo yet again


----------



## Rebkos

*Mine portable rig.*
  
 iModed 5G (Rockboxed)
 FiiO E12 
 ZYCABLE Hi-end II Ipod Dock Cable
 Linum 2pin BaX
 CustomArt's Ei.3.
  
  
  
  

  
  
  
  
*Interchangeable parts.*
  
 Rock It Sounds R-50 with Shure Black Olives
 HTC One M9 (ViperRomM9;PowerAmp)
 ZYCABLE ZY Hi-End Mini-Mini Cable
 LOD Pure silver wire 24AWG 
 ZYCABLE Zn7II Dock-Mini Cable 
 CustomArt's standard clear/silver cable with 90° jack
 CustomArt's standard clear/silver cable with straight jack


----------



## Kundi

dminor said:


> Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.


 
 Where did you get that leather case from?


----------



## gerelmx1986

wyd4 said:


> havo42 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the amp improve the sound that much though...?
> ...


 
 $360 IEMs with a $700 DAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again who cares????


----------



## Bengkia369

Just Ak240 with IE800.


----------



## fiascogarcia

havo42 said:


> $25 headphones with $600 amp nice


 
 Don't forget the favored Portapro/Tera Player combo.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## reginalb

wyd4 said:


> Yes and no. The way the amp is tuned works nicely with the porta pros. It's just a nice pleasant listen.
> 
> Here's one that will really get you going if the portapros with mojo was offensive...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use my custom IEM's (Not $2,000, just $800) with the Schitt Fulla regularly. If you get a transparent DAC and amp, then you're usually good to go. I used to use them with a Clip+ pretty regularly, in the Merlin thread I was called out for needing a better source. Tried lots, they pretty much all sounded the same. I use them with a ZX1 now, but I feel where you're coming from.


----------



## Havo42

I can't believe you guys didn't sense any sarcasm in my other post... Oh well.


----------



## stilleh

kundi said:


> Where did you get that leather case from?




I think his girlfriend made it for him.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rebkos said:


> *Linum 2pin BaX* *CustomArt's Ei.3.*


 
 I # this, Linum BaX + Custom Art CIEMs = really worth to upgrade. I have my Linum BaX cable on my H8P love them too, I bet your Ei.3 sounds fantastic, I need to listem them too


----------



## Deftone

wyd4 said:


> Yes and no. The way the amp is tuned works nicely with the porta pros. It's just a nice pleasant listen.
> 
> Here's one that will really get you going if the portapros with mojo was offensive...
> 
> ...


 
 its all about the synergy, screw prices.
  
 i prefered the sound of the LCD 2 out of a £300 amp rather than the £1600.


----------



## Podster

deftone said:


> its all about the synergy, screw prices.
> 
> i prefered the sound of the LCD 2 out of a £300 amp rather than the £1600.


 

 Absolutely and there is something almost magic going on with this setup for me!


----------



## scottcw

Tera Player > Future Sonics MG5 Pros.


----------



## H20Fidelity

There's one thing you cannot take away from my DX80 and Fidue A83.  That's my Megadeth - Rust in Peace album!


----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


> There's one thing you cannot take away from my DX80 and Fidue A83.  That's my Megadeth - Rust in Peace album!


 
  
 Nor should you take someone's Megadeth away....
  
 No complaints over here either....
  
 Can I get some horns up?


----------



## Arty McGhee

wyd4 said:


> Nor should you take someone's Megadeth away....
> 
> No complaints over here either....
> 
> Can I get some horns up?


 
 dude i seen that tour at the civic center in like 1980
 ronnie james dio was frikkin amazing


----------



## H20Fidelity

wyd4 said:


> Nor should you take someone's Megadeth away....
> 
> No complaints over here either....
> 
> Can I get some horns up?


 
  
  
 That damn Mojo! I see it everywhere!
  

  
 Reminds me when Apple took over the mobile phone market and everyone was whipping out the same iPhone.


----------



## Wyd4

havo42 said:


> I can't believe you guys didn't sense any sarcasm in my other post... Oh well.


 
  
 HAHA hard in text.
  
 Regardless I really don't care.  Its all about what you like, not what you spend


----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


> That damn Mojo! I see it everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me when Apple took over the mobile phone market and everyone was whipping out the same iPhone.


 
  
 I would be lying if I said I wasn't enjoying it!!
  
 The DX80 had me curious.  Then I heard the Mojo in person and bought it.  Had to have it.
 Then Wing gets the Dx80 in very next day....

 >< haha.

 Oh well, I am actually happy/content with the Mojo, so I think it will keep me entertained for a while yet


----------



## Wyd4

arty mcghee said:


> dude i seen that tour at the civic center in like 1980
> ronnie james dio was frikkin amazing


 
 There are no words for how jealous I am.

 I have seen Ozzy but never got to see Dio.
 The man was and always will be amazing.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wyd4 said:


> I would be lying if I said I wasn't enjoying it!!
> 
> The DX80 had me curious.  Then I heard the Mojo in person and bought it.  Had to have it.
> Then Wing gets the Dx80 in very next day....
> ...


 
  
 If it wasn't for the weak AUD, I would grab Mojo (after a demo) the price is great. But in AUD we pay almost $900 AUD.
  
 After the conversation that wonderful holy water has turned a little murky for me. 
  
 We'll see what happens.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## golov17

hisoundfi said:


>


----------



## karloil

wyd4 said:


> Its all about what you like, not what you spend




Amen to that! But this forum tends to distract us from this simple truth


----------



## PinkyPowers

Listening to one of the greatest live performances ever recorded, on this slow Friday afternoon.


----------



## howdy

Deleted--wrong thread


----------



## gerelmx1986

hisoundfi said:


>


 
 Some are DAP hoarders, some are Headphones/IEM hoarders But i'm a Classical Music Hoarder *only best recordings accoding to my ears


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

^^
Don't forget about discman hoarders


----------



## x RELIC x

I need more than two ears!


----------



## Kundi

x relic x said:


> I need more than two ears!




Or give one of those bad boys to me! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## iJay

dminor said:


> That's your couple for hifi-ing the kids? :wink_face:




It has begun...
My daughters first rig...iPod nano 4gen with Flux IEM. Beats my old Walkman!


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


> ^^
> Don't forget about discman hoarders


 

 My huge library 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 need a single 1.0TB microSD card and my zx100
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/786822/my-massive-100-classical-100-flac-library-716gb#post_12057686


----------



## emusic13

Source: Ibasso DX-80
  
 IEM: InEar SD-2


----------



## rudi0504

Source : 
AK 240 ss

Dac / Amp :
Chord MoJo 

Amp :
Mass KoBo 404 

Iem :
Custom Art Harmony 8

Cable :
Sys Concept 1300 wires 2,2 mm
IC Crystal Cable Dreamilne


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## golov17

Cute avatar


----------



## Kundi

rudi0504 said:


> Source :
> AK 240 ss
> 
> Dac / Amp :
> ...




Wow

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiFiChris

*Shanling M2 + (gain-reduced) Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII + Etymotic ER-4S*


 The M2 is an inexpensive great sounding DAP for in-ears that have got a flat impedance response and aren't too sensitive, but I've got the feeling that the dynamic range is better with an added amp (even when the volume is low).
  
 The ER-4S' triple flange tips are modded, as you can see in the picture. I have got quite wide ear canals and didn't get a good deep seal with the Ety - with the modification, I can insert them very deep (past the second bend), but the tip length remains the same as with the unmodded tips, wherefore sound isn't altered.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Oh gosh, not the triple flange...


----------



## karloil

emusic13 said:


> Source: Ibasso DX-80
> 
> IEM: InEar SD-2




Exactly what i'm thinking as a 2nd rig!  your impressions please...


----------



## bluesyfluesy

My portable rig underwent a total revamp - the AK100II and V6S combo is a far cry from my DX90 x ASG-2.5 set up. My first Astell & Kern DAP, and first balanced rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It churns out chunk after chunk of detail from the music!
 P.S. Pardon the bad photo - my photography skills are somewhat lacking... or non-existent


----------



## ndburley




----------



## Bengkia369

bluesyfluesy said:


> My portable rig underwent a total revamp - the AK100II and V6S combo is a far cry from my DX90 x ASG-2.5 set up. My first Astell & Kern DAP, and first balanced rig  . It churns out chunk after chunk of detail from the music!
> P.S. Pardon the bad photo - my photography skills are somewhat lacking... or non-existent




Very nice!
I believe it's sounds very good as well!


----------



## ndburley

Really need an amp I have this turned right up which is sounding good but not quite there.


----------



## MechaVulcan

emusic13 said:


> Source: Ibasso DX-80
> 
> IEM: InEar SD-2


 
 Hi what cables are those and how do they pair with the SD2?


----------



## karloil

mechavulcan said:


> Hi what cables are those and how do they pair with the SD2?


 
  
 its a linum cable....


----------



## rmillerx

Absolutely enjoying every moment of this rainy day. 
Ak100mk2 -> optical->mojo->pm3


----------



## emusic13

karloil said:


> Exactly what i'm thinking as a 2nd rig!  your impressions please...




Still listening to it but if you want a really good 2nd rig, the SD-2 pairing with a Hippo Biscuit is superb (considering youre from Singapore)


----------



## emusic13

mechavulcan said:


> Hi what cables are those and how do they pair with the SD2?




I have a BaX Linum cable makes everything sound slightly more recessed with a little emphasis on the bass. It is not as noticeable when wearing the SD 2 outside which was the primary use for the cable. I would wait for the super linum( whatever the new one is called), but in terms of confortability, I dont think any cable can beat Linum.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

rmillerx said:


> Absolutely enjoying every moment of this rainy day.
> Ak100mk2 -> optical->mojo->pm3


 
 Cheers!
  
 T51p not in picture.


----------



## karloil

emusic13 said:


> Still listening to it but if you want a really good 2nd rig, the SD-2 pairing with a Hippo Biscuit is superb (considering youre from Singapore)


 
  
 the Biscuit is a lot cheaper than the 80!  i won one before but with no LCD and inability to play flac, i sold it immediately. 
  
 will be waiting for your impressions!


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## rmillerx

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Cheers!
> 
> T51p not in picture.



Nice rig! I need to pick up a better toslink cable like yours. Very much liking the Mojo.


----------



## rmillerx

sp3llv3xit said:


>



What is under/over the Hugo? Do I see balanced feeds to an amp?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rmillerx said:


> What is under/over the Hugo? Do I see balanced feeds to an amp?





Custom Cmoy amp.


Hugo does not output balanced signal.


----------



## freoFender

Keeping it simple...

iPod 5.5, LOD or Bluetooth module, Parrot ZIK 2.0



Or...


----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


> Oh gosh, not the triple flange...




What? They are great for sticking your eyeballs back into their sockets when you are done


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

Still thoroughly enjoying this pair, even if I'm only playing 256kbps AAC files.


----------



## h1f1add1cted




----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


>


 
  
 Nice Setup!
  
 What is the SQ difference between the iDSD micro and the mojo?


----------



## gerelmx1986

Mojo is every where.... every place... seems like "the new iPod fashion", is nice i want one but if only had analogue IN


----------



## ndburley

Listening to some Ice Cube. Has anyone thought that if we get to be in an old peoples home we will be sitting there listening to something like The Prodigy? My Grandmother listens to all the classic war time tunes and they sound lovely, I do like them but when we are at that age will they let us listen to Nirvana and a bit of Slipknot so we can remember the good old days?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rafa said:


> Nice Setup!
> 
> What is the SQ difference between the iDSD micro and the mojo?


 
 The micro iDSD drives all my full size cans pretty amazing including my HD 800. The Mojo drives them well to, but has less battery life as the iDSD driving the same full size cans and is missing the awesome analogue crossfeed from the iDSD which I love too. With sensitive IEMs / CIEMs it's a different story, the Mojo is perfect for such sensitive headphones (regardless the small treble roll off I have), I prefer the really great volume matching, ultra nice noise level and it's slightly better in overall terms SQ compared to the iDSD, but only with IEMs / CIEMs IMHO. With real cans I don't hear a big difference at all, with sensitive IEMs / CIEMs yes it's a improvement. For full size cans I don't use the Mojo, because the iDSD is in the house. But as I said with IEMs / CIEMs it's worth IMHO.


----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


> The micro iDSD drives all my full size cans pretty amazing including my HD 800. The Mojo drives them well to, but has less battery life as the iDSD driving the same full size cans and is missing the awesome analogue crossfeed from the iDSD which I love too. With sensitive IEMs / CIEMs it's a different story, the Mojo is perfect for such sensitive headphones (regardless the small treble roll off I have), I prefer the really great volume matching, ultra nice noise level and it's slightly better in overall terms SQ compared to the iDSD, but only with IEMs / CIEMs IMHO. With real cans I don't hear a big difference at all, with sensitive IEMs / CIEMs yes it's a improvement. For full size cans I don't use the Mojo, because the iDSD is in the house. But as I said with IEMs / CIEMs it's worth IMHO.


 
  
 Thanks, your small comparison answers all of my questions.


----------



## x RELIC x

gerelmx1986 said:


> Mojo is every where.... every place... seems like "the new iPod fashion", is nice i want one but if only had analogue IN




If you want analogue in then you don't want the Mojo. You'd be missing out on the whole benefit of the device.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Took in a splendid sunset with the AK120ii>Angie. Smoked a cigar while listening to John Petrucci and some Johnny Cash.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bed time rig
 
Sony Xperia TL
OTG out
OTG in
Fiio E17k 
Trinity Techne
Purple filters
Sony silicone tips (Large)


----------



## Berkovajazz

QLS360 with Beyerdynamic Custom Street. 
 Very good synergy, top player, good phones, love love


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Testing the DX80


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Still the best portable rig to drive the HD800 with.


----------



## howdy

sp3llv3xit said:


> Still the best portable rig to drive the HD800 with.


 

 Nice Pic as always! I hear the Mojo does a fine job driving the HD800 as well, have you had a chance to try the Mojo.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

howdy said:


> Nice Pic as always! I hear the Mojo does a fine job driving the HD800 as well, have you had a chance to try the Mojo.





Midrange is okay. Treble rolls off early and there's barely a sub bass presence.


----------



## emusic13

karloil said:


> the Biscuit is a lot cheaper than the 80!  i won one before but with no LCD and inability to play flac, i sold it immediately.
> 
> will be waiting for your impressions!



 The DX80 sounds warm to me and has a lot of detail. The instrument seperation is good too. It is a little fatiguing after a while though for some reason.


----------



## rmillerx

sp3llv3xit said:


> Testing the DX80



Your thoughts on the DX 80?


----------



## singleended58

AK100 mk2 > Mojo> IE800


----------



## 130597

My super cheap rig: Apple In-Ear Headphones, Panasonic RP-HTF600 Headphones, HeadRoom Total BitHead amp and Apple iPod Shuffle 1st generation. Notice the deluxe rubber bands, lol.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rmillerx said:


> Your thoughts on the DX 80?


 



 Too early to give out any judgments re DX80.  This unit does not allow line out for DSD files.  I can play it in the unit but I cannot send it to either an external amp or dac.

 Firmware is generally okay save for a few freezes.  I reckon it has always been the s.o.p. of iBasso to roll out fixes as soon as early adopters report them.

 It sounds about a step or two fuller in midrange body compared to the DX90.  Treble and bass sound a little less extended than the DX90 though.  Bass is beautiful regardless.  It has a bigger bloom than the DX90's.


----------



## BaTou069

sp3llv3xit said:


> This unit does not allow line out for DSD files.  I can play it in the unit but I cannot send it to either an external amp or dac.


 
  
 Doesnt make any sense to me. AFAIK iBasso only plays DoP so if it's playing this, why can't you sent it to another amp?


----------



## x RELIC x

Perhaps the dx80 thread has better answers.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

batou069 said:


> Doesnt make any sense to me. AFAIK iBasso only plays DoP so if it's playing this, why can't you sent it to another amp?


 



 I tried it with its supplied coaxial cable and the optical cable that I use on my AK240SS.  Both didn't produce any sound in my Hugo or Hugo TT.


----------



## owek123

daejeoncitizen said:


> Still thoroughly enjoying this pair, even if I'm only playing 256kbps AAC files.


what sony headphone is that? as long as you are enjoying that's what matters..


----------



## AnakChan

sp3llv3xit said:


> Midrange is okay. Treble rolls off early and there's barely a sub bass presence.


Wow!? Wait we're talking the Mojo here?


----------



## karloil

emusic13 said:


> The DX80 sounds warm to me and has a lot of detail. The instrument seperation is good too. It is a little fatiguing after a while though for some reason.




Thanks for the quick impressions. you compared the dx80 versus which player?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

anakchan said:


> Wow!? Wait we're talking the Mojo here?


 



 Yes. Mojo straight out to HD800.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

x relic x said:


> Perhaps the dx80 thread has better answers.


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786815/ibasso-dx80-bug-thread-post-any-firmware-bugs-issues-here#post_12062952


----------



## Ultrainferno

Fiio X7 + CL Duet + L&P L5Pro. I go a little overboard sometimes.


----------



## x RELIC x

Awesome! For convenience sake I'm guessing...... ^^^

I still want to try the duet!


----------



## Ultrainferno

x relic x said:


> Awesome! For convenience sake I'm guessing...... ^^^


 
  
 The things we have to do in this line of work...


----------



## deltronzero

Kinda portable?


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

owek123 said:


> what sony headphone is that? as long as you are enjoying that's what matters..


 

 It's the MDR-100AAP that's getting rave reviews on this very site.


----------



## Kundi

ultrainferno said:


> Fiio X7 + CL Duet + L&P L5Pro. I go a little overboard sometimes.


 
 Why two DAP's?


----------



## puppyfi

Shanling M3 > E12A > DN2K


----------



## puppyfi

Look ma, no _hands_ (no bands I meant) 



Ok....I cheated


----------



## Ultrainferno

kundi said:


> Why two DAP's?




Testing 1-2. Test test.


----------



## Kundi

ultrainferno said:


> Testing 1-2. Test test.


 
 touche


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

rudi0504 said:


> Source :
> AK 240 ss
> 
> Dac / Amp :
> ...


 
  
 So does the Mojo live up to the hype as a DAC?


----------



## singleended58

buttuglyjeff said:


> So does the Mojo live up to the hype as a DAC?




For me Mojo is DAC and amp!


----------



## derGabe

iBasso DX90 with Mojo and my beloved Sony MDR-CD780's.


----------



## 1TrickPony

puppyfi said:


> Shanling M3 > E12A > DN2K




What tips are you using? Doesn't the dn2000 sound good amped?


----------



## Deftone

deltronzero said:


> Kinda portable?


 
 gorgeous kimber kable, would really like one of the new kimber axios for my 650 but the £££ probably more than the headphone lol


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> Listening to one of the greatest live performances ever recorded, on this slow Friday afternoon.


 
  


pinkypowers said:


> Listening to one of the greatest live performances ever recorded, on this slow Friday afternoon.


 
 OK Pinky, I'll by the Floyd and add Waiting for Columbus to the live recordings mix


----------



## x RELIC x

Pinky Floyd, lol!


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> OK Pinky, I'll by the Floyd and add Waiting for Columbus to the live recordings mix






x relic x said:


> Pinky Floyd, lol!


----------



## puppyfi

1trickpony said:


> What tips are you using? Doesn't the dn2000 sound good amped?




UE double flange tips. Always like my iems/daps amped for that extra oomph (ymmv)


----------



## Mimouille

Pure feeling.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just found this while thrift shopping:



Unopened! Comes with TRH-1 headphones included!


----------



## gerelmx1986

x relic x said:


> Pinky Floyd, lol!


 

 Cool haha I almost threw up of laughting soo hard


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> Pure feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Best impression I have ever read at HF. LOL.
  
 P.S. Make sure you don't eat it.


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> Best impression I have ever read at HF. LOL.
> 
> P.S. Make sure you don't eat it.


 
 Well when the feeling is there, no need for more!


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> Well when the feeling is there, no need for more!


 
  
 Definitely, especially when you have felt so many TOTL's you have probably run out of terms. 
  
 That said, congrats on another TOTL!


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> Definitely, especially when you have felt so many TOTL's you have probably run out of terms.
> 
> That said, congrats on another TOTL!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## doni124

mimouille said:


> Pure feeling.


 
 What player is this it looks nice af


----------



## Bengkia369

doni124 said:


> What player is this it looks nice af




Latoo Paw Gold or LPG for short.


----------



## Mimouille

doni124 said:


> What player is this it looks nice af


Lotoo Paw Gold, check the thread.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hisoundfi said:


> Just found this while thrift shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> Unopened! Comes with TRH-1 headphones included!


 

 old-school cool wonder form what year it is?


----------



## Hisoundfi

gerelmx1986 said:


> old-school cool wonder form what year it is?


I did a little research. 

I guess they used to issue a clear version of this to guys in prison.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## 1TrickPony

hisoundfi said:


>



Spintips? How'd they do with the dn2000j? How's that with the new x7 (compared to the other fiios?)


----------



## Hisoundfi

1trickpony said:


> Spintips? How'd they do with the dn2000j? How's that with the new x7 (compared to the other fiios?)


The X7 I received is a beta model with only the IEM amp module. There will be other modules from what I hear. 

The X7 in this configuration has a very neutral and detailed sound. For whatever reason it seems to handle sibilant music or earphones really well. 

While I wish the sound was a little warmer and bassier, the amount of detail and separation from this combo is awesome. 

As for the spinfits, the more I use them the more I like them. They have taken top spot over my Sony silicone as far as tips are concerned.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

PONO Clear + Moon Audio HD598 Blue Dragon + HD598.  Portable, magical, and for those who say the 598s don't have bass... get a better cable.  (Seriously, the stock cable has thinner conductors than the wire in my strat's pickups as far as I can see.)


----------



## willywill

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
 New phone, that's the Note 5


----------



## sp3llv3xit

willywill said:


> New phone, that's the Note 5




No. The S6.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Some really top notch sound and comfort for on the go!


----------



## DMinor

This thread is about portable rig, to be more portable friendly head-fi'ers need to have not only more practical but better looking cases. Personally I can't stand the rubber or mechanical straps and they are just not my style. It's not easy to find any suitable cases available from vendors, and the ones you can find generally don't look very good or are not as practical as you want them to be. So DIY or custom made is the only way to get some nice cases or at least to your own liking. 
  
 Here is a very simple & small leather case custom made for my iem. I find it easy & quick to store/remove the iem in and out of the case as needed.


----------



## rbrzezinski

unknownguardian said:


> unless charles decides to play santa claus and announce on 1 nov that tera will be back to the price of 840eur this xmas.



Are you sure?


----------



## zombywoof

podster said:


> OK Pinky, I'll by the Floyd and add Waiting for Columbus to the live recordings mix


 

 +1 on Little Feat.  Add Allman Brothers / Fillmore East to the to the short list of Greatest Live albums.


----------



## rudi0504

Chord MoJo Tandem set up 

Source :
Ak 100 mk2 Blue LE japan Edition

Amp 1 :
Bispa BSP PHPA Japan

Iem 1 :
Flare Audio R2 Pro

Amp 2 :
KoJo KM01 Brass Edition Japan

Iem 2 :
Fit Ear 334 Version 2 with 000

Cable :
Sys Concept 1300 Strands 5,0 mm

Mini to mini
LabCable for Amp 1
Crystal Cable Standard Reference for Amp 2

Sound Quality :
Chord Mojo 2 line Out / headphone out are very good.
Both are stable and they can produce very good sound quality from both HO and LO.
Imo


----------



## Deftone

Although i bet they sound amazing, im not a fan of the messy stacking myself.
  
 What i think is crazy too is the ak380 amp, a dap of that price needing an actual add on amp is not acceptable in my eyes.


----------



## AeroSatan

deftone said:


> Although i bet they sound amazing, im not a fan of the messy stacking myself.
> 
> What i think is crazy too is the ak380 amp, a dap of that price needing an actual add on amp is not acceptable in my


 
 Couldn't agree more, if you need an amp for anything better than a smart phone or an iPod on the go, you've just got too much money to burn or have an unreasonable OCD about sound.


----------



## Kundi

rudi0504 said:


> Chord MoJo Tandem set up
> 
> Source :
> Ak 100 mk2 Blue LE japan Edition
> ...




Although I'm jealous of the setup, is this really portable? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuiter23

cotnijoe said:


> Some really top notch sound and comfort for on the go!


 
  
 I love the look of the elongated tragus!


----------



## DMinor

I don't think Rudi meant that setup to be portable (which is apparently not). He was probably trying to link as many pieces as possible for fun and unexpected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In my opinion, for portability & audio quality you can't beat two pieces of brick (true line out to amp) with a practical case.


----------



## deltronzero

kundi said:


> Although I'm jealous of the setup, is this really portable?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
  
 No, he just likes sharing his gears.
  

  
 Been in love with this combo, don't know what, but man they sound good together. (ZX2 > SE846)


----------



## FFBookman

Pocket friendly shape that doesn't bend or stress your cable jacks and can live next to keys with minimal damage.
  
  
  

 Perfect shape for reading and working w/o stand or case.
  
  


 Here's the new digital/plastic kid hanging with the old metal/gears crew...


----------



## heishiro




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## willywill




----------



## h1f1add1cted

heishiro said:


>


 

 Nice setup! Do you know the output impedance of XZ100? I guess the same as ZX1 and XZ2? Or more like A15/A20? I'm asking because the TF10 IEM is one of most sensitive IEMs out there which needs at least 0,1 ohms for perfect straight flat frequency response.


----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


>




846's?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerelmx1986

h1f1add1cted said:


> heishiro said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 

 Yep 15mW per channel


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> 846's?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
 Westone UM PRO 30 but does are Shure tips.


----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > 846's?
> ...




How are the UM PRO 30? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> How are the UM PRO 30?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
 Sound wise they are excellent, they have a clean sound with a thick bass and they are easy to drive even from a smartphone.
 Really enjoy the sound, but there a big problem on this model and there higher end UM PRO 50, the connection cut off, this been 
 report many time also the Westone tip get stuck on my ear canal when i pull the IEM out, that why i have the Shure tips.


----------



## Deftone

dminor said:


> I don't think Rudi meant that setup to be portable (which is apparently not). He was probably trying to link as many pieces as possible for fun and unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh i wasnt targeting rudi just rigs in general.
  
 i just think that a solid dap + iems is the way to go.
  
 less to loose, less to charge, less to handle, less to carry etc.


----------



## DMinor

deftone said:


> oh i wasnt targeting rudi just rigs in general.
> 
> i just think that a solid dap + iems is the way to go.
> 
> less to loose, less to charge, less to handle, less to carry etc.


 
  
 No doubt, the less to carry the better portability.
  
 But I think it depends on how it is portable. If you need to put the brick in your pocket then I don't even think two-piece setup is an option. But if you just carry the gear to your office or you carry it in a bag then a sandwich is totally doable.


----------



## heishiro

h1f1add1cted said:


> Nice setup! Do you know the output impedance of XZ100? I guess the same as ZX1 and XZ2? Or more like A15/A20? I'm asking because the TF10 IEM is one of most sensitive IEMs out there which needs at least 0,1 ohms for perfect straight flat frequency response.


 

 15mw per channel @ 16ohm, TF-10 is 30 ohm if not mistaken. i dont hear any hissing issue. the A10/20 is 10mw per channel.


----------



## zilch0md

rudi0504 said:


> Chord MoJo Tandem set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


kundi said:


> Although I'm jealous of the setup, is this really portable?


 
  
 Portability is in the arms of the beholder:
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png
  
  





  
 Mike


----------



## golov17




----------



## psikey

Note 4 with 128GB microSD, Chord Mojo and SE846's


----------



## yoyorast10

psikey said:


> Note 4 with 128GB microSD, Chord Mojo and SE846's


 
  
 What player are you using?


----------



## karloil

zilch0md said:


> Portability is in the arms of the beholder:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




Hahaha I kept on seeing powerbanks!


----------



## mysony1

How does this paw gold compare ak240ss? Which one sound better for you?





dminor said:


> Best impression I have ever read at HF. LOL.
> 
> P.S. Make sure you don't eat it.







mimouille said:


> Pure feeling.


----------



## Mimouille

mysony1 said:


> How does this paw gold compare ak240ss? Which one sound better for you?


Lotoo has more power, depth and emotion. The AK240SS has more air and clarity. Depends on what you like.


----------



## psikey

yoyorast10 said:


> What player are you using?


 
  
 UAPP and Tidal


----------



## Tony1110

psikey said:


> UAPP and Tidal




Got any fix for that annoying skipping yet?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

heishiro said:


> 15mw per channel @ 16ohm, TF-10 is 30 ohm if not mistaken. i dont hear any hissing issue. the A10/20 is 10mw per channel.


 

 Hi thanks but I'm asking for the output impedance not output power. It's not about hiss, it's about how low is the output impedance of the XZ100. A TF10 needs a very low output impedance, best is 0,1 ohms. Even with 1 ohms you have +1 dB starting with 10 kHz, with 2 ohms it's +2 dB and so on.


----------



## psikey

tony1110 said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > UAPP and Tidal
> ...




Yes. Working great. PM me if you want.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1TrickPony

Any Alo interconnect users here? Curious in hearing your take. TIA.


----------



## ndburley

Bought this player back in 2003ish and saw it sat on my computer desk today so thought I would see if it still works. Well it did and does not sound that bad!


----------



## aznpos531

RWA imod>>headamp pico slim>>64Audio A12


----------



## MrBucket

Finally got my form fit cable for my AK240 and Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

mrbucket said:


> Finally got my form fit cable for my AK240 and Mojo.




Do you notice an increase in battery life for the AK240 using the optical out?


----------



## MrBucket

x relic x said:


> Do you notice an increase in battery life for the AK240 using the optical out?


 
 I haven't used it enough to say.
  
 I'm going to go to the NYC meet tomorrow so I'm sure it will get a lot of use and I can see then.


----------



## x RELIC x

Thanks.


----------



## PAM005

Picked-up today! Not really portable by todays standards, but back to the "80s/"90s - with my Sony D-88 (world's smallest portable CD-player MINT condition) - driving my Grado PS-500. Real fun to listen to...


----------



## gerelmx1986

pam005 said:


> Picked-up today! Not really portable by todays standards, but back to the "80s/"90s - with my Sony D-88 (world's smallest portable CD-player MINT condition) - driving my Grado PS-500. Real fun to listen to...


 

 The CD sticks out of the player?... if so that's interesting


----------



## PAM005

gerelmx1986 said:


> The CD sticks out of the player?... if so that's interesting


 

 Yes, the player itself is about 10x10cm (3,75"x3,75")!


----------



## gerelmx1986

pam005 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > The CD sticks out of the player?... if so that's interesting
> ...


 
 cool very pocketable i bet


----------



## Whitigir

pam005 said:


> Picked-up today! Not really portable by todays standards, but back to the "80s/"90s - with my Sony D-88 (world's smallest portable CD-player MINT condition) - driving my Grado PS-500. Real fun to listen to...




Wow, back then when Sony really put serious thoughts into everything . We want our old time Sony back!


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## MrBucket

x relic x said:


> Do you notice an increase in battery life for the AK240 using the optical out?


 
 Yep, was using it extensively today and the battery life seemed to be better.


----------



## PAM005

gerelmx1986 said:


> cool very pocketable i bet


 

 At least when you don't touch the disc spinning. After almost 30 years of technical devellopment of disc-drive, you really have to get used to disc's reading speed! NOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## rmillerx

Just playing with some amp options to keep from being too tempted by Vorzuge Pure II+. AK/Mojo sounds exquisite, so 
This is really for fun. (Mostly...must resist illogical urge to upgrade.....)


----------



## qafro

Shozy alien dap with ce6p


----------



## Wyd4

kundi said:


> Although I'm jealous of the setup, is this really portable?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Not any less so than people posting pictures of iphones connected to hifi m8s and hd800s really.

At least the gear in those pics is transportable I guess. Battery and such.


----------



## Deftone

that alien is a really funky looking peice


----------



## iJay

deftone said:


> that alien is a really funky looking peice



It's actually very light weight and comfortable to handle.


----------



## Kundi

deftone said:


> that alien is a really funky looking peice


 
  
 How dare you not have Rust in Peace as your picture!


----------



## Turrican2

really enjoying this tiny setup, Mojo and PAW5000.  Good things come in small packages, right? true in this case. Need to hit up Sysconcepts for a tiny optical cable.


----------



## MrRzepa

@Turrican2 Some people wouldn't call this setup tiny, you know.  Any sandwich in fact.


----------



## deltronzero




----------



## Wyd4

turrican2 said:


> really enjoying this tiny setup, Mojo and PAW5000.  Good things come in small packages, right? true in this case. Need to hit up Sysconcepts for a tiny optical cable.




I was actually considering the paw 5k for a transport for my mojo.
How does it perform digital out side?


----------



## tomcourtenay

Dx80 Coax Out to Chord Mojo to Fitear Tg334

Fantastic combo!


----------



## Wyd4

tomcourtenay said:


> Dx80 Coax Out to Chord Mojo to Fitear Tg334
> 
> Fantastic combo!




Nice. How does the headphone out compare to the mojo headphone out?


----------



## Turrican2

wyd4 said:


> I was actually considering the paw 5k for a transport for my mojo.
> How does it perform digital out side?


 

 If you mean how does the paw5k headphone out compare to the mojo? It is 'ok'.  If you play with the PMEQ it is possible to get a nice sound out of the 5k but it took me a while to find something I liked.  I use it when I run sometimes and it's a good little player, I  personally love the 'retro'  UI and the wheel.  However, once you introduce the Mojo into the mix everything changes for the better, much better.  The Mojo is incredibly musical and enjoyable, for me this is a good mix of portability (once I lose the massive optical cable that is) and quality.


----------



## tomcourtenay

I like more the Mojo headphone out, because its more transparent. Althoug i find the DX80 headphone out very good on its own, better than the dx90 for me because its more relaxed and refined, with the mids a little more forward.

Still burn in though...


----------



## Wyd4

turrican2 said:


> If you mean how does the paw5k headphone out compare to the mojo? It is 'ok'.  If you play with the PMEQ it is possible to get a nice sound out of the 5k but it took me a while to find something I liked.  I use it when I run sometimes and it's a good little player, I  personally love the 'retro'  UI and the wheel.  However, once you introduce the Mojo into the mix everything changes for the better, much better.  The Mojo is incredibly musical and enjoyable, for me this is a good mix of portability (once I lose the massive optical cable that is) and quality.




Thanks for that 

I was referring to the optical out however 
As far as I was aware the dap only does 24/96? This would still be true via optical yeah?
I too love the retro ui and form factor.


----------



## Turrican2

wyd4 said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> I was referring to the optical out however
> As far as I was aware the dap only does 24/96? This would still be true via optical yeah?
> I too love the retro ui and form factor.




Sorry, yeah 24/96 but I'm ok with that. Same for optical.


----------



## ndburley




----------



## PinkyPowers

New phones came in today.



AK120ii>Sennheiser Momentum 2.0


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> New phones came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> AK120ii>Sennheiser Momentum 2.0


 

 How ya liking them? The 2.0.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I need more time with them. These are the only mobile over-ears I've listened to for more than thirty seconds. I didn't know what to expect. They are no HD600s.


----------



## kaiss3r

The Hifiman RE400 really sings with Fiio X5..


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Wyd4

I've had worse starts to my day.


----------



## Montyburns

wyd4 said:


> I've had worse starts to my day.


 

 Another Shozy morning. What a neat little contraption. Nothing better than not getting texts or updates while listening to tunes.


----------



## gerelmx1986

montyburns said:


> wyd4 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had worse starts to my day.
> ...


 
 That's why i have a dedicated DAP for music and phone is just for SMS and calls


----------



## iJay

gerelmx1986 said:


> That's why i have a dedicated DAP for music and phone is just for SMS and calls




Yeah, the email and texting fools I work with can't reach my Alien! Pure Bliss!


----------



## Wyd4

ijay said:


> Yeah, the email and texting fools I work with can't reach my Alien! Pure Bliss!


 
  
 Firewalled beeches!! 
  
 I use my Mojo with my phone when stationary on the train (2 hours trip each way per day), on aeroplane mode (limited reception anyway.)
 Then as soon as I need to walk to work from station (and half the time because I am too lazy to get my dac out of my bag) its alien all the way.
  
 I wish there was a way I could just plug my alien into my Mojo.  Alas.
  
 I love the simple interface of the alien.  Heck most of the time I just put it on random and zone out.
 Hmm come to think of it I use it on the train a hell of a lot haha.
  
 Can safely say the Alien is a zero remorse audio purchase.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The X5 drives these Sennheiser M2s much better than my AK120ii. They sound much thicker, richer, and more dynamic.



I am both pleased and dismayed. The Senns were meant to be an alternative to my IEMs whenever and wherever I didn't feel like sticking things in my ear. Instead, they are only an alternative if I'm using the X5. That drastically limits their use.

I really expected them to be easier to drive.


----------



## iJay

wyd4 said:


> Firewalled beeches!!
> 
> I use my Mojo with my phone when stationary on the train (2 hours trip each way per day), on aeroplane mode (limited reception anyway.)
> Then as soon as I need to walk to work from station (and half the time because I am too lazy to get my dac out of my bag) its alien all the way.
> ...




Wow...and I was bummed b/c I had an hour and a half drive one way to work! Are you able to work while commuting or is it wasted time? At least Alien is there to comfort you a bit!


----------



## Wyd4

ijay said:


> Wow...and I was bummed b/c I had an hour and a half drive one way to work! Are you able to work while commuting or is it wasted time? At least Alien is there to comfort you a bit!




Sadly a lot of my work requires access to cloud / databases and with limited cell reception its pretty much wasted time.

With work fkat out and a young family at home i use it to zone out to some tunes and relax.

Been on the fence on getting some ciems again for a while. May as well block out the world entirely. Ha-ha.

Yeah the alie is my bro hahaha.


----------



## u2u2

iPod Touch 6 128GB with an assist. Need some proper bands and a non CCK cable...


----------



## gerelmx1986

u2u2 said:


> iPod Touch 6 128GB with an assist. Need some proper bands and a non CCK cable...


 
 How do the XBA-H3 sound with the Mojo? i had them and sold for the XBA-A3 because H3 were too bassy for my taste


----------



## JoeDoe

DX90 into new Trinity Deltas. Best detail retrieval I've under for under $1000. Norah Jones is chilling me out!


----------



## u2u2

gerelmx1986 said:


> How do the XBA-H3 sound with the Mojo? i had them and sold for the XBA-A3 because H3 were too bassy for my taste


 

 No experience with the A3 as I have never seen them in my local market. The H3 were a step up from many older generation Shure and Sony products. They in turn lead to a set of Z5s then upgraded cables and finally Shure SE846 with ADL cables. I think each performs in accord with their price point. I don't find the H3 too bassy but compared to my other gear they lack clarity and detail. That said, out of the Mojo, my Sony Z7s totally transform tunes even in comparison to the generally well regarded SE846. For me the Z7 are too over the top to be considered true portables. 
  
 For my portable gear I go Sony  H3 < Sony Z5 < Shure SE846 < Masters & Dynamic MH40 < Sony Z7 
  
 Tracks considered:
  
 Hugh Laurie St James Infirmary, Six Cold Feet, Buddy Bolden's Blues 44.1 kHz AAC
 Michael Jackson Slave to the Rhythm, A Place With No Name 96kHz FLAC
  
 Onkyo HF Player


----------



## JACONE

deltronzero said:


>


 
 Hey there!
  
 What kind of LO cable do you  have? Where did you get it? Any information would be appreciated!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## andione1983

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## deltronzero

jacone said:


> Hey there!
> 
> What kind of LO cable do you  have? Where did you get it? Any information would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700846.0.0.Qi9Xpt&id=43084783747&_u=jo256uj2c6b


----------



## x RELIC x




----------



## unknownguardian

KL-KANON demo (flat tuning). excellent treble extension and crisp resolution


----------



## lookingforIEMs

unknownguardian said:


> KL-KANON demo (flat tuning). excellent treble extension and crisp resolution




What is that iem? Never heard of that brand before. Description and specs?


----------



## unknownguardian

lookingforiems said:


> What is that iem? Never heard of that brand before. Description and specs?


 
 it is from a japanese ciem company. do check out their thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/786653/kumitatelab-lab-usa-demo-tour-demos-have-arrived-and-one-other-piece-of-good-news


----------



## 397324

FiiO X5ii, E12A, Shure SRH1540 and Forza AudioWorks Claire ICL Interconnect.


----------



## eschell27

T-Peos H-300 Fiio X5II
  
 This is my first mid-fi/hi-fi setup....always been an avid music lover and had not horrible headphones but nothing like these or my M50x's 
  
 But now thanks to all of you and head-fi i've been turned into a high quality audio junky!
  
 Next i plan to get a decent desktop amp/dac .
  
https://plus.google.com/112990061624635763233/posts/1qhtMKJyAZV
  
 Had to link it...apparently since i have not posted enough yet i cannot upload image so sorry


----------



## Kundi

eschell27 said:


> T-Peos H-300 Fiio X5II
> 
> This is my first mid-fi/hi-fi setup....always been an avid music lover and had not horrible headphones but nothing like these or my M50x's
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome!


----------



## Deftone

anyone know of a dap with a nice warm tube like sound great detail? it hurts to leave my home rig when i got to work.


----------



## JoeDoe

deftone said:


> anyone know of a dap with a nice warm tube like sound great detail? it hurts to leave my home rig when i got to work.




Original Fiio X5 for sure.


----------



## Wyd4

deftone said:


> anyone know of a dap with a nice warm tube like sound great detail? it hurts to leave my home rig when i got to work.


 
  
 I quite liked the AK120 (original).  It was nice and warm and smooth but still airy.
 I paired it with a GoVibe Portatube and it was about as tube sounding as I could take with me portable.


----------



## x RELIC x

HM801?


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> HM801?


 
  
 ^^ Yes I will second this, don't know how it slipped my mind.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I've never heard anything more analogue-sounding than the AK120ii. 

When I pared the X5 Classic with the ATH-IM04, it was remarkably close to the the sound of my TubeMagic D1 Plus>Airmotiv 4s. So warm and rich!


----------



## lescanadiens




----------



## lescanadiens

Sorry, I misquoted your Rig DMinor.

Really love to build one like yours.
What is the amp and the spec for the iod 5.5 u2



dminor said:


> Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.


----------



## Rin1990

jhe1 said:


> A nice combo for a rainy evening.


 
 Damn...talk about lucky.


----------



## Podster

jhe1 said:


> A nice combo for a rainy evening.


 

 Be in a tent during that rain for me as you have a 4 mortgage payment rig there


----------



## DMinor

lescanadiens said:


> Sorry, I misquoted your Rig DMinor.
> 
> Really love to build one like yours.
> What is the amp and the spec for the iod 5.5 u2


 
  
 The amp is the UHA6S.MK2 and ipod is a diymod (direct out to LOD pins from dac). The whole setup is free of caps as the Leckerton amp has a well-designed servo circuit to compensate for the DC bias. All caps, no matter how good they are, will color audio to some degree especially in the lower frequency range. A good amp shall transparently take the analog audio to your phones without coloring.


----------



## Kundi

dminor said:


> Sometimes I question myself if I have any hifi disorder and/or disabilities because of my lost appetite for upgrade for more than a year now.


 

 I want that cover!


----------



## DMinor

kundi said:


> I want that cover!


 
  
 I understand as I absolutely love it, in fact I got a couple of these custom made cases as my girl was trying to perfecting it. So I end up with getting a pair of these amps since I have so many diymods. This hobby is individual specific and the bottom line is to have some fun while enjoying music. Enjoying music alone has literally nothing to do with gears.


----------



## iJay

dminor said:


> I understand as I absolutely love it, in fact I got a couple of these custom made cases as my girl was trying to perfecting it. So I end up with getting a pair of these amps since I have so many diymods. This hobby is individual specific and the bottom line is to have some fun while enjoying music. Enjoying music alone has literally nothing to do with gears.




Agreed! I was jamming to a old Pearl Jam bootleg cassette I have had since 1994 on my Walkman! The feeling is still there!


----------



## Deftone

pinkypowers said:


> I've never heard anything more analogue-sounding than the AK120ii.


 
  
 my reaction,
  
 "interesting. ak 120ii lets have a look, amazon search... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   £1,500. NOPE"
 it would take me just under a year to save enough for that sadly.
  
 i need a better job but that said it took a long time to get this one now.


----------



## DMinor

ijay said:


> Agreed! I was jamming to a old Pearl Jam bootleg cassette I have had since 1994 on my Walkman! The feeling is still there!


 
  
 If you just talk about SQ, any setup to me is a failure with the following regardless of the cost ....
  
 1. dirty background, i.e. hiss (don't tell me you can't hear it with music playing, of course not)
 2. colored sound (e.g. muddy sound, etc, up to each individual to interpret)
 3. dead-fish treble (treble to audio is like melody to music and blood flow to health)
  
 I am not bass head as long as it's not hollow or too shallow. I prefer good and extended bass to quantity, given a choice I have to make.


----------



## PinkyPowers

deftone said:


> it would take me just under a year to save enough for that sadly.
> 
> i need a better job but that said it took a long time to get this one now.




I understand. I got mine for $1040 from a Head-fi'er, and I consider that a terribly large amount to spend on a music player.

Damn, does it sound good, though.


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks DMinor,

Wish I could mod my ipod like you



dminor said:


> The amp is the UHA6S.MK2 and ipod is a diymod (direct out to LOD pins from dac). The whole setup is free of caps as the Leckerton amp has a well-designed servo circuit to compensate for the DC bias. All caps, no matter how good they are, will color audio to some degree especially in the lower frequency range. A good amp shall transparently take the analog audio to your phones without coloring.


----------



## Duncan

Impossible to get a flattering shot on the bus...



AK120 Titan > Mojo > Vorzuge Pure II+ > Layla


----------



## Tony1110

duncan said:


> Impossible to get a flattering shot on the bus...
> 
> 
> 
> AK120 Titan > Mojo > Vorzuge Pure II+ > Layla




I bet you're getting some strange looks on that bus.


----------



## Duncan

tony1110 said:


> I bet you're getting some strange looks on that bus.


I wish there was a way to turn the lights off on both the mojo and the amp, lit up like a Christmas tree! 

I must confess that I go into stealth mode when changing albums, then again, that probably makes me look dodgier with multiple boxes with cables poking out of them than it would if I had it fully on show!


----------



## yacobx

Enjoy


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> I wish there was a way to turn the lights off on both the mojo and the amp, lit up like a Christmas tree!
> 
> I must confess that I go into stealth mode when changing albums, then again, that probably makes me look dodgier with multiple boxes with cables poking out of them than it would if I had it fully on show!




Adds a whole new meaning to 'Mojo is 'da bomb!' :veryevil:


----------



## Tony1110

duncan said:


> I wish there was a way to turn the lights off on both the mojo and the amp, lit up like a Christmas tree!
> 
> I must confess that I go into stealth mode when changing albums, then again, that probably makes me look dodgier with multiple boxes with cables poking out of them than it would if I had it fully on show!




You're clearly more committed to the cause than I am. I take the Mojo to work and on the rare occasions I use public transport I'm content with my smartphone and the Q-Jays, which are about as inconspicuous as you can get. 

The Laylas probably draw as much attention as the boxes lit up like Christmas trees


----------



## Duncan

tony1110 said:


> The Laylas probably draw as much attention as the boxes lit up like Christmas trees


guessing I have big ear lobes / holes as they look okay in my ears, but must admit I got one of my Russian girl friends to grab a listen the other day and she looked a bit like Lieutenant Uhura (sp?) from Star Trek!


----------



## Kundi

yacobx said:


> Enjoy





What amp? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

chilling in the car while waiting for my daughters dance class to end. one of the only peaceful moments I get to listen.


----------



## Kundi

audiobreeder said:


> chilling in the car while waiting for my daughters dance class to end. one of the only peaceful moments I get to listen.


 
  
 What are the earphones?


----------



## PinkyPowers

duncan said:


> Impossible to get a flattering shot on the bus...
> 
> 
> 
> AK120 Titan > Mojo > Vorzuge Pure II+ > Layla




That's one hell of a stack and IEM. Does the Pure II+ do balanced?


----------



## Tony1110

It's single ended but if you're in the market don't let that put you off. It's a fantastic little amp.


----------



## yacobx

kundi said:


> What amp?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




It's a c&c bh2 over 50 hours of play time. Also the iPod lasts over 50


----------



## rmillerx

duncan said:


> Impossible to get a flattering shot on the bus...
> 
> 
> 
> AK120 Titan > Mojo > Vorzuge Pure II+ > Layla



I believe this is the stack I want to build towards. Need the Vorzuge next, but the Mojo has such an incredible output I am not sure if I need it or not. Does the Vorzuge add noticeably to the experience with the Mojo?


----------



## cattlethief

Battle of the Giants!


----------



## Tony1110

cattlethief said:


> Battle of the Giants!




Love that Savages album.


----------



## cattlethief

tony1110 said:


> Love that Savages album.


 
 new album out in January and gonna see them play in Feb!!


----------



## steffi

What does the Mojo add to the AK240 in that configuration?


----------



## x RELIC x

steffi said:


> What does the Mojo add to the AK240 in that configuration?




Um, sound quality and power.


----------



## Kundi

x relic x said:


> steffi said:
> 
> 
> > What does the Mojo add to the AK240 in that configuration?
> ...




Does the Mojo make that much of a difference. I would think the 240 would sound amazing by itself? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## x RELIC x

kundi said:


> Does the Mojo make that much of a difference. I would think the 240 would sound amazing by itself?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Yes. It measures much better and sounds much better. The AK240 does sound amazing. The Mojo is more amazing IMO. YMMV.


----------



## AeroSatan

So you use the AK240 as a transport?


----------



## x RELIC x

aerosatan said:


> So you use the AK240 as a transport?




Who me? No. I bought it used out of curiosity to pair with my JH Angie IEM as that is how they were marketed to be the perfect pairing for the best tuning. Expensive curiosity? Yes. The best with the Angie? No. Do I regret it? No.

Edit: The Mojo I had is now touring in Canada.


----------



## Wailing Fungus

New setup:
 Plenue 1
 InEar Stagediver SD4
 Linum Bax
  

  
  
 Heaven.


----------



## mahesh




----------



## h1f1add1cted

It's Saturday and it's STAX time this baby stax is always a suprise, I can't believe that the new Shure KSE1500 will be much better as the STAX SR-002 for very less money, I really want to compare both asap.


----------



## Dogon BC

Current set-up:
 Mapple Syrup 240G U2 iPod
 ALO Audio Rx MkII amp
 AlgoRhythm solo DAC
 JH-16 CIEM
  

  
 I've used this for over three years (I think) now


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Cozoy Aegis pictured here with UN-NEEDED cck. Just experimenting....'cause science!

With ipod touch 6g 128gb, Relisten app player and ATH-CK10, 

Up to 24/192 with idevices without a cck!



Regards
Expatinjapan

www.headpie.blogspot.com


----------



## Wyd4

Z3 compact > mojo > asg2.5.

My wife's old phone. Beaten up so not worth selling so now it lives permanently strapped to my mojo in aeroplane mode unless streaming tidal.

Happy days


----------



## Wyd4

h1f1add1cted said:


> It's Saturday and it's STAX time this baby stax is always a suprise, I can't believe that the new Shure KSE1500 will be much better as the STAX SR-002 for very less money, I really want to compare both asap.




I just rang a2a this morning about a pair of these.
They said they lack bass and are very bright which put me off.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

Sounds Dog-Gone Good!!!


----------



## HAWKEYE7

Sounds Dog-Gone Good!


----------



## x RELIC x

hawkeye7 said:


> Sounds Dog-Gone Good!




Why do we do this to out best friends?


----------



## Wyd4

Insert show title
...

When dogs attack!


----------



## PinkyPowers

I'm enjoying the Momentums with my Astell&Kern a lot more now. It seems I just needed a little brain burn-in. 

Also, Adele's new album is great.


----------



## kaiss3r

iBasso DX50 > Cayin C5 > Shure SE530
  
 It's kinda bulky and a bit heavy brick, but sounds amazing.. I played Scatta by Skrillex and details of this beast gives me the chills...


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

kundi said:


> What are the earphones?


 

 Sony MDR-EX600 with TRRS


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## AeroSatan

pinkypowers said:


> I'm enjoying the Momentums with my Astell&Kern a lot more now. It seems I just needed a little brain burn-in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Which Momentums are those?


----------



## PinkyPowers

aerosatan said:


> Which Momentums are those?




M2, Android, Ivory.

Listening to Wish You Were Hear, right now. They are remarkable cans.


----------



## AeroSatan

pinkypowers said:


> M2, Android, Ivory.
> 
> Listening to Wish You Were Hear, right now. They are remarkable cans.


 

 Great choice of music, Floyd one of my top faves. Had the original over the ear Momentums but the Cups were a little too small for my ears, heard these are a little bigger.


----------



## PinkyPowers

aerosatan said:


> Great choice of music, Floyd one of my top faves. Had the original over the ear Momentums but the Cups were a little too small for my ears, heard these are a little bigger.




Yep. They fit completely around my ears.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

wyd4 said:


> I just rang a2a this morning about a pair of these.
> They said they lack bass and are very bright which put me off.


 
  
@Wyd4

 That's not true. The SR-002 has plenty of high quality bass, the problem is with these type of IEM without a good seal = really bad bass, more than with regular IEMs. With good seal = awesome impressive bass. I don't use the Stax default tips, I use this Hame tips = better seal and comfort for the SR-002: https://www.hama.com/00093002/hama-silikon-ersatzohrpolster-12-stueck and they are not very bright, they have one of the best treble, not the most extended, but one of the most accurate and reference sounding treble on all IEMs I ever tried, it's never sharp or silibance but very airy, high qualitiy treble with perfect neutral tonality. The only bad side is they are complety open (zero isolation, so only home use) and the spatial is only midrange tier, but again you have the transparent airy stax sound signature, which is really special and feel not like a headphone, more like load speakers. With enabled analogue crossfeed you will get the best out of these Stax baby, this is the reason why I pair them with my iFi mirco iDSD.


----------



## mysony1

A classic piece


----------



## MrRzepa

kaiss3r said:


> iBasso DX50 > Cayin C5 > Shure SE530
> 
> It's kinda bulky and a bit heavy brick, but sounds amazing.. I played Scatta by Skrillex and details of this beast gives me the chills... :basshead:




Is this black C5 or just shadow+B&W filter? Looks yummy nevertheless!


----------



## Wyd4

h1f1add1cted said:


> @Wyd4
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. The SR-002 has plenty of high quality bass, the problem is with these type of IEM without a good seal = really bad bass, more than with regular IEMs. With good seal = awesome impressive bass. I don't use the Stax default tips, I use this Hame tips = better seal and comfort for the SR-002: https://www.hama.com/00093002/hama-silikon-ersatzohrpolster-12-stueck and they are not very bright, they have one of the best treble, not the most extended, but one of the most accurate and reference sounding treble on all IEMs I ever tried, it's never sharp or silibance but very airy, high qualitiy treble with perfect neutral tonality. The only bad side is they are complety open (zero isolation, so only home use) and the spatial is only midrange tier, but again you have the transparent airy stax sound signature, which is really special and feel not like a headphone, more like load speakers. With enabled analogue crossfeed you will get the best out of these Stax baby, this is the reason why I pair them with my iFi mirco iDSD.




Thanks for the clarity

I guess I might have to try find somewhere to audition them.


----------



## DMinor

h1f1add1cted said:


> the problem is with these type of IEM without a good seal = really bad bass, more than with regular IEMs. With good seal = awesome impressive bass.


 
  
 Although I don't have the iems being discussed, this is so true to iems from my experience with the EX1000. Only the largest size of the stock tips can deliver to my ears the best sound. I also pulled out the ****ty cover materials from the housing after yrs of use. Then I tried to throw back in some replacement materials there and nothing pleased my ears until I tried this (pictured below) material which came in a box when I bought a nib. I have a spare pair of the stock EX1000 for comparison.


----------



## kaiss3r

mrrzepa said:


> Is this black C5 or just shadow+B&W filter? Looks yummy nevertheless!




It is black indeed. I figured lots of are people getting the champagne color so I decided to get the black instead. Too bad, the rubbers included are still color blue


----------



## deltronzero




----------



## golov17

deltronzero said:


>


Nice cables


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


>




Classy


----------



## H20Fidelity

wyd4 said:


> Classy




That's my Ane Brun vocals rig.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sound stage is wide and detailed. The highs are articulate with no sibilance. Mids are warm and penetrating. Bass is solid and reflects a full kit. 

In summary anyone thinking of purchasing one of these rigs would not be disappointed. It punches outside of its price range and equals many mid fi rigs.
The double speaker rig could even equal a high end on a good day with the right hi res Flac files.

Those looking for a cable free set up would not be left wanting. 

In summary the papercup, and papercupV2 are well built and machined rigs that are suitable for any small sized source. Sound stage is wide enough to satisfy even the most jaded audiophiles.

www.headpie.blogspot.com


----------



## jonsim86

expatinjapan said:


> Sound stage is wide and detailed. The highs are articulate with no sibilance. Mids are warm and penetrating. Bass is solid and reflects a full kit.
> 
> In summary anyone thinking of purchasing one of these rigs would not be disappointed. It punches outside of its price range and equals many mid fi rigs.
> The double speaker rig could even equal a high end on a good day with the right hi res Flac files.
> ...




lol. nice


----------



## jonsim86

Current: X3 Gen2 w/ Re600
Intent: Add a C5
Considering: Changing X3 to Sansa Clip when C5 is added. Any polls?


----------



## JoeDoe

jonsim86 said:


> Current: X3 Gen2 w/ Re600
> Intent: Add a C5
> Considering: Changing X3 to Sansa Clip when C5 is added. Any polls?


 
 Why would you go backwards? X3 down to a Clip is surely a degradation in SQ...


----------



## gerelmx1986

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Sound stage is wide and detailed. The highs are articulate with no sibilance. Mids are warm and penetrating. Bass is solid and reflects a full kit.
> 
> In summary anyone thinking of purchasing one of these rigs would not be disappointed. It punches outside of its price range and equals many mid fi rigs.
> The double speaker rig could even equal a high end on a good day with the right hi res Flac files.
> ...


 
 LOL I think mexican version of April's fool is on 27 or 28 november


----------



## jonsim86

joedoe said:


> Why would you go backwards? X3 down to a Clip is surely a degradation in SQ...




ya. but thought if i am getting a c5 for amping and dac. could be getting the best out of it and also reducing it in size. haha no?


----------



## JoeDoe

jonsim86 said:


> ya. but thought if i am getting a c5 for amping and dac. could be getting the best out of it and also reducing it in size. haha no?


 
 Perhaps, but the C5 is gonna negate any size reduction. It has a bigger footprint than the X3ii I believe.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


>


Great pic.


----------



## philk34

expatinjapan said:


> Sound stage is wide and detailed. The highs are articulate with no sibilance. Mids are warm and penetrating. Bass is solid and reflects a full kit.
> 
> In summary anyone thinking of purchasing one of these rigs would not be disappointed. It punches outside of its price range and equals many mid fi rigs.
> The double speaker rig could even equal a high end on a good day with the right hi res Flac files.
> ...


 
 Really cool @ExpatinJapan you made my day.
  
 Any patent on these?


----------



## golov17

All Facebook shocked


----------



## HiFiChris

expatinjapan said:


> *Sound stage* is *wide *and *detailed*. The highs are articulate with no sibilance. Mids are warm and penetrating. Bass is solid and reflects a full kit.


 

 I can't take you serious.


----------



## ndburley

Easy listening to Carly Simon with impressive vocal sounds. Not my era at all but brings back memories of my Dad listening to Vinyl records as I played with my Transformers. Honestly no match for the paper cup V2 but enjoyable!


----------



## Turrican2




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ipod touch, Cozoy Aegis, ATH-CK10.
Relisten app free trial version.


----------



## jonsim86

joedoe said:


> Perhaps, but the C5 is gonna negate any size reduction. It has a bigger footprint than the X3ii I believe.




Wierd decision but it is just beacuse i want to use the balance 3.5mm output for re600 which the c5 supports.


----------



## karloil

jonsim86 said:


> Wierd decision but it is just beacuse i want to use the balance 3.5mm output for re600 which the c5 supports.




Wait, you're talking about the jdslabs C5 right? If yes, I don't think it outputs balance


----------



## jonsim86

karloil said:


> Wait, you're talking about the jdslabs C5 right? If yes, I don't think it outputs balance




no. cayin c5.


----------



## karloil

jonsim86 said:


> no. cayin c5.




Ah, that figures!


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Cayin C5 amp does balanced output?


----------



## jonsim86

its 3.5mm does se and balanced output.


----------



## Mimouille

Nice synergy.


----------



## Mimouille

jhe1 said:


> Impressive Paw Gold. What IEM is that?


New Q Jays.


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> New Q Jays.




Are they Spin Fits? I'm finding they come off the nozzle pretty easily.


----------



## Mimouille

Nope they stay in place fine.


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> Nope they stay in place fine.




These ones?



THEY FALL OFF.


----------



## Mimouille

Sorry, they stay in place fine on mine. Need a video?


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> Sorry, they stay in place fine on mine. Need a video?




I'm going to make one for you.


----------



## Tony1110

tony1110 said:


> I'm going to make one for you.




EDIT: They're staying on now. Still loose though.


----------



## x RELIC x

Hahaha! The last six posts read like this:

T: Yes they do

M: No they don't

T: Yes they do

M: No they don't

T: Yes they do

T: Maybe they don't

:biggrin:


----------



## Tony1110

x relic x said:


> Hahaha! The last six posts read like this:
> 
> T: Yes they do
> 
> ...




He's so childish, isn't he?


----------



## Mimouille

I think Tony here has a typical girth problem


----------



## x RELIC x

The whole conversation was funny to me is all. :tongue_smile:

I like portable rigs......


----------



## Mimouille

And do you spinfit hold onto the Angies?


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> I think Tony here has a typical girth problem




Don't say I didn't warn you when you go to A&E with a Spin Fit stuck in your ear canal.


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> And do you spinfit hold onto the Angies?




Like a vice!! No problems with Spinfits here.


----------



## Tony1110




----------



## sososerious

jonsim86 said:


> its 3.5mm does se and balanced output.




Have you got a source for this information, sorry I can't find confirmation anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## rumlyne

My budget-fi rig


----------



## derGabe

sososerious said:


> Have you got a source for this information, sorry I can't find confirmation anywhere? Thanks.


 
 The Cayin C5 does not output a balanced signal.


----------



## Ahdiofyle




----------



## Mimouille

tony1110 said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you when you go to A&E with a Spin Fit stuck in your ear canal.


Easier to explain the the issue I had last time.


----------



## MrRzepa

dergabe said:


> The Cayin C5 does not output a balanced signal.



Rzepa found this information too, from this review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/738766/review-cayin-c5-a-new-reference-in-portable-amplifiers


----------



## Baycode

Havi B3Pro1 and Fiio X7
60+USD iem with a 600+USD DAP= Total bliss 

PS: X7 is a World Review tour unit.


----------



## jonsim86

mrrzepa said:


> Rzepa found this information too, from this review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/738766/review-cayin-c5-a-new-reference-in-portable-amplifiers




thats where i found my info.


----------



## MrRzepa

jonsim86 said:


> thats where i found my info.



Maybe it's just missinterpretation of something


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

is your rig protected by styrofoam? thats ingenious!





rumlyne said:


> My budget-fi rig


----------



## karloil

jonsim86 said:


> its 3.5mm does se and balanced output.


 
  
 i think the reviewer meant that it can "drive" the re-600/400b - even if the pin configuration being used by the iem is TRRS configuration as compared to a normal TRS.
  
 i was checking the manufacturer website - http://en.cayin.cn/product_view.asp?id=792 and it doesn't say anything about balanced output. if it does, they should have indicated output levels for each SE and Balanced


----------



## Ahdiofyle

baycode said:


> Havi B3Pro1 and Fiio X7
> 60+USD iem with a 600+USD DAP= Total bliss
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Beautiful, I just got a x3ii. But I can't justify a $600 DAP purchase.


----------



## rumlyne

audiobreeder said:


> is your rig protected by styrofoam? thats ingenious!




Thanks!
No it's PLA. It's the cheapest material on Printerhubs. It was actually supposed to be prototype to see if all my measurements and allowances for the DX90 and the 4400mAh x-large battery were correct but it fitted so perfectly that I just glued the cardreader to the back and called it a day xD


----------



## jonsim86

karloil said:


> i think the reviewer meant that it can "drive" the re-600/400b - even if the pin configuration being used by the iem is TRRS configuration as compared to a normal TRS.
> 
> i was checking the manufacturer website - http://en.cayin.cn/product_view.asp?id=792 and it doesn't say anything about balanced output. if it does, they should have indicated output levels for each SE and Balanced




yes i get it but isnt it wierd to write it since c5 will drive anything? dint have to specifically re600 and re400? also he did specifically mention trrs?
Anyway. will try to get my hands on one to try. Really keen.


----------



## karloil

jonsim86 said:


> yes i get it but isnt it wierd to write it since c5 will drive anything? dint have to specifically re600 and re400? also he did specifically mention trrs?
> Anyway. will try to get my hands on one to try. Really keen.


 
  
 i believe i have the answer, since both are 3.5mm, L- and R- would contact the same area for ground as with a normal SE plug 
  

 so i'm pretty sure it doesn't output balanced


----------



## Cotnijoe

tony1110 said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > I think Tony here has a typical girth problem
> ...




Spoilers: there are different options for bore sizes from spinfit


----------



## Wyd4

Work/commute survival kit.
Sony z3, mojo, alien, porta pro, asg2.5


----------



## iJay

wyd4 said:


> Work/commute survival kit.
> Sony z3, mojo, alien, porta pro, asg2.5




Alien and Porta Pros...oh yeah!!!


----------



## eonsend

Playin with the new toy 



Zune HD -> Cosmic Ears HY3


----------



## Mimouille

ahdiofyle said:


> Beautiful, I just got a x3ii. But I can't justify a $600 DAP purchase.


You need to develop better arguments


----------



## cuiter23

ahdiofyle said:


> Beautiful, I just got a x3ii. But I can't justify a $600 DAP purchase.


 
  
 Haha, once you hear one, you will.


----------



## singleended58

Bed music station.


----------



## kaiss3r

jhe1 said:


> Regardless of what others say, I still like this simple combo.
> 
> I love my old Titans.




I do have Dunu titan 1 as well. I like it so much. But I'm wondering why Dunu allowed Fiio to "innovate" it and sell it for a much cheaper price..
Lots of people claim both titan 1 and ex1 sound exactly the same


----------



## yacobx

Challanged my self to see how cheap I could get a decent set up for. The total is 78 dollars for everything even the headphones off of ebay . 128GB sd card and a 1300mAh battery running rockbox. Fiio E1 and vsonic vsd3s.


----------



## derGabe

yacobx said:


> Challanged my self to see how cheap I could get a decent set up for. The total is 78 dollars for everything even the headphones off of ebay . 128GB sd card and a 1300mAh battery running rockbox. Fiio E1 and vsonic vsd3s.


 

 I also recently bought a pair of VSD3's and really like them. I mean they are dirt cheap for what they are and they sound pretty awesome.


----------



## yacobx

dergabe said:


> I also recently bought a pair of VSD3's and really like them. I mean they are dirt cheap for what they are and they sound pretty awesome.


 
 the vsd3 or vsd3s? i actually wanted the vsd3 but becasue i bought it used the guy put the wrong title and got the vsd3s with is still good.


----------



## fiascogarcia

tony1110 said:


> He's so childish, isn't he?


 
  
  


mimouille said:


> I think Tony here has a typical girth problem


 
 That was great!  Let's do it again.....Do spinfits stay on or not?


----------



## jasonb

My favorite portable. LG V10 (with 235GB of storage) with the Brainwavz HM5. Portable meaning I bring them to work to listen to on my lunch break. The HM5 are a bit big for a portable headphone, but I like them.


----------



## bmichels

jasonb said:


> My favorite portable. LG V10 (with 235GB of storage) with the Brainwavz HM5. Portable meaning I bring them to work to listen to on my lunch break. The HM5 are a bit big for a portable headphone, but I like them.


 
  
 235 Gb of total storage is very interesting.
  
 Is the headphone 3,5mm out good enough sound quality ? 
  
 have you tried to connect it via USB to an external portable DAC/AMP ?


----------



## jasonb

bmichels said:


> 235 Gb of total storage is very interesting.
> 
> Is the headphone 3,5mm out good enough sound quality ?
> 
> have you tried to connect it via USB to an external portable DAC/AMP ?




The LG V10 has the latest and greatest ESS Sabre DAC and amp. No need for an external DAC or amp. It drives my Q701 at under half way up. I have seriously never turned it up more than 53% with any headphone.


----------



## RedJohn456

jasonb said:


> The LG V10 has the latest and greatest ESS Sabre DAC and amp. No need for an external DAC or amp. It drives my Q701 at under half way up. I have seriously never turned it up more than 53% with any headphone.




Latest and greatest mobile dac to be exact. Nothing close to their desktop line up.

Can all apps use the dac or is it still limited to the stock music player? An external dac/amp might be helpful otherwise


----------



## jasonb

redjohn456 said:


> Latest and greatest mobile dac to be exact. Nothing close to their desktop line up.
> 
> Can all apps use the dac or is it still limited to the stock music player? An external dac/amp might be helpful otherwise




It also works with Tidal, so that is good enough for me.


----------



## gerelmx1986

bmichels said:


> jasonb said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite portable. LG V10 (with 235GB of storage) with the Brainwavz HM5. Portable meaning I bring them to work to listen to on my lunch break. The HM5 are a bit big for a portable headphone, but I like them.
> ...


 
 I bet 256GB flash or 128GB flahs + 128GB microSD


----------



## jasonb

gerelmx1986 said:


> I bet 256GB flash or 128GB flahs + 128GB microSD




200GB sd card which is really 183, plus 52GB of internal storage available to the user after the OS.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Like me 128 flash + 200GB card
  
 Quote: 





jasonb said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet 256GB flash or 128GB flahs + 128GB microSD
> ...


----------



## nntnam

Just added AK100 MKII blue sapphire to my collection  . Now waiting for mojo to complete my portable rig.


----------



## psikey

Was using this setup
  
  

  
  
  
  
 But now finally settled on this seeing as I'm still using my Note4 as my main smartphone and the 128GB S6 wasn't doing anything. Really nice & portable for my offline or streaming (Tidal/Spotify) and select Hi-def/DSD tracks via UAPP app. The Mojo Buttons are protected too from accidental change. Weight at 345g but sound out of Mojo so much nicer than the ZX2.
  

  
 Solid connection with Heavy Duty Velcro
  

  
 Chord Mojo & Shure SE846's ....... mobile audio bliss !!


----------



## HiFiChris

Gear in this picture:
  
 iBasso DX80 -> custom ViaBlue interconnection cable -> Elekit TU-HP 02 Amp -> Pai Audio MR2


----------



## Kundi

psikey said:


> Was using this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't listened to that album in a long time, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Podster

nntnam said:


> Just added AK100 MKII blue sapphire to my collection  . Now waiting for mojo to complete my portable rig.


 
  
 The Mojo and 100 look like a perfect size match
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd say it would be a compact TOTL system to be reckoned with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As well as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lookin' as all get put


----------



## AeroSatan

eonsend said:


> Playin with the new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I used to love the Zune HD but unfortunately that DAP couldn't drive any headphones worth a lick!


----------



## zilch0md

http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/2505#post_12113803


----------



## Mimouille

AK240SS > Empire Ears Zeus (14 drivers per side !!!)


----------



## alanchanxd




----------



## nntnam

podster said:


> The Mojo and 100 look like a perfect size match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yea. I would never buy this DAP if I wasn't planning to get Mojo. In fact I don't really like A&K's DAPs.
  
 I ordered the Mojo and was looking for a digital transport for it, and an Ak100 seems to be the best option.
  
 Beside the size match, AK100 takes 2 Micro SD cards which give you almost unlimited storage (200GB+200GB?!), and it also has quite good battery life.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

alanchanxd said:


>



The ER4's! I wish I still had mine. They're a special breed of monitors, though I could never wear them for extended periods with the triple flanges without discomfort.
Are those the P or S version btw?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> AK240SS > Empire Ears Zeus (14 drivers per side !!!)


 
  
 Yes, there are 14 drivers. But the_ real challenge_ is whether you can tell us what each one is dedicated for.
  
 Rules of this challenge:
  
_No checking the Empire Ears Thread
 No Guessing
 Do not pass go and do not collect $200_


----------



## bluesyfluesy

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, there are 14 drivers. But the_ real challenge_ is whether you can tell us what each one is dedicated for.
> 
> Rules of this challenge:
> 
> ...


 
 Lemme guess:
  
 Super Low x 2
 Lows x 2
 Mids x 4
 Highs x 2
 Ultra High x 2
 Tweeter to emit sound with aphrodisiac properties x 1
 Wallet Destroyer x 1
  
 No, I did not check the Empire Ears Thread nor did I google it.
 You're welcome


----------



## charlie0904

sweet jesus


14...




will be seeing 'medusa' soon, 20 per side......


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, there are 14 drivers. But the _real challenge_ is whether you can tell us what each one is dedicated for.
> 
> Rules of this challenge:
> 
> ...




_Pishaw!_ That's easy. Each driver is dedicated to making glorious music.

 What do I win?


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, there are 14 drivers. But the _real challenge_ is whether you can tell us what each one is dedicated for.
> 
> Rules of this challenge:
> 
> ...


13 for bass and 1 for mids and low. Quite balanced sounds.


----------



## jjacq

AK120 Titan > Mojo > JH13 with linum BaX cable.

 Currently waiting for a few connectors to come in for my Ether and LCD-X for the Mojo.


----------



## DMinor

charlie0904 said:


> sweet jesus
> 
> 
> 14...
> ...


 
  
12 of them are for selling hype dedicated to those who believe and buy in, and that's how business works to make more money off addiction to the audiophile porn. The fact that there are guys who can't differentiate clean sound from colored sound is a gift to those who are selling hypes. 
  
Disclaimer : I could be wrong.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Anyone know how the HiFiman HM700 compares against the FiiOx3ii?


----------



## Ivabign

AK100Mk2 > ALO International+ Optical > UERM 
  
 This is a really nice combination - the ALO is a tad warmer than the Mojo which I like with the UERM


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Just got a FiiOQ1 would a FiiO e18 be much of an upgrade?


----------



## howdy

Tonights rig


----------



## Kundi

howdy said:


> Tonights rig




How's the oppo? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mimouille said:


> 13 for bass and 1 for mids and low. Quite balanced sounds.




It's not that bassy. Is it? I found it not to have overpowering bass


----------



## Mimouille

lookingforiems said:


> It's not that bassy. Is it? I found it not to have overpowering bass


I was just kidding. It has some boost in the bass but very well controlled.


----------



## jonsim86

Current Rig: FiioX3Gen2-->CayinC5-->HifimanRE600


----------



## DMB197641




----------



## alanchanxd

bluesyfluesy said:


> The ER4's! I wish I still had mine. They're a special breed of monitors, though I could never wear them for extended periods with the triple flanges without discomfort.
> Are those the P or S version btw?


 
 Those are the P versions, the comfort and seal is a hit or miss for different people but it does work surprisingly well for me without feeling painful. Out of the IEMs I have tried, the Etymotic definitely has the best seal and isolation (but this is ruined by its microphonic cable).
 If comfort is a problem with ER4, you could always DIY the earphone yourself by buying a pair of SE535 shells, then solder a pair of Knowles ED 29689 drivers into it and pair it up with the right dampers + 25/75 ohm resistors. That would be a compromise without Etymotic's custom tuning, but you do kinda get the best of both worlds. It has been done and sold before:


----------



## xixigoddx

jjacq said:


> AK120 Titan > Mojo > JH13 with linum BaX cable.
> 
> Currently waiting for a few connectors to come in for my Ether and LCD-X for the Mojo.


 
 What model are those Pelican cases?


----------



## Marat Sar

sp3llv3xit said:


> Playing with and pairing the Chord Mojo with the AK100 (first gen).


 
  
 That's absolutely gorgeous. And pretty much what I'm assembling right now. Just one question: what are those sexy sleek rubber bands there? Never seen bands like that - link?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

marat sar said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous. And pretty much what I'm assembling right now. Just one question: what are those sexy sleek rubber bands there? Never seen bands like that - link?


 


 They are rubber O-rings that you can buy from any hardware store or truck supplies store.  They come in various sizes.  Find one that fits your rig.


----------



## howdy

kundi said:


> How's the oppo?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 

 The Oppo HA2 with the PM3 are a great combo, especially with the Ipod touch 5g streaming Tidal HIFI!


----------



## jjacq

xixigoddx said:


> What model are those Pelican cases?


 
  
 Pelican Micro 1020 and 1040.


----------



## deltronzero

Testin' out the Nexus 6.  Eh...not that great unfortunately.


----------



## willywill

deltronzero said:


> Testin' out the Nexus 6.  Eh...not that great unfortunately.


 
 ALO Continental Dual Mono will fix that, same size as the 6P


----------



## singleended58

alanchanxd said:


> Those are the P versions, the comfort and seal is a hit or miss for different people but it does work surprisingly well for me without feeling painful. Out of the IEMs I have tried, the Etymotic definitely has the best seal and isolation (but this is ruined by its microphonic cable).
> 
> How could they be done that? Do you know who can do the mod? Thanks.
> 
> If comfort is a problem with ER4, you could always DIY the earphone yourself by buying a pair of SE535 shells, then solder a pair of Knowles ED 29689 drivers into it and pair it up with the right dampers + 25/75 ohm resistors. That would be a compromise without Etymotic's custom tuning, but you do kinda get the best of both worlds. It has been done and sold before:


----------



## zilch0md

howdy said:


> The Oppo HA2 with the PM3 are a great combo, *especially with the Ipod touch 5g streaming Tidal HIFI!*


 
  
 Howdy Howdy!
  
 I want to be just like you when I grow up!  
  





  
 I've been using the HA-2 and PM-3 with the Sony NWZ-A17 (and 128 GB microSD cards for playing my music library) but I'm getting an iPod Touch 6g for Christmas - solely for the purpose of streaming Tidal HiFi into the HA-2!  
  
How have you attached the iPod Touch 5g to your HA-2?   And what cable are you using? (I should probably just research your posts to this thread...)
  
 Found it:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/18465#post_12115931
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## che15

zilch0md said:


> Howdy Howdy!
> 
> I want to be just like you when I grow up!
> 
> ...



I had the ha-2 and used it with my iPhone for the same reason that u want to use it with your iPod. I used a Lavri cable all silver USB to lighting cable that sounds amazing!


----------



## Ahdiofyle

yacobx said:


> Challanged my self to see how cheap I could get a decent set up for. The total is 78 dollars for everything even the headphones off of ebay . 128GB sd card and a 1300mAh battery running rockbox. Fiio E1 and vsonic vsd3s.
> 
> Curious- how'd you get the microsd card in that nano?


----------



## yacobx

It's a iPod mini


----------



## Ahdiofyle

yacobx said:


> It's a iPod mini


 

 Okay, can you share how you got 128gb in there?


----------



## DMinor

That mini is a well designed piece with its form factor and aesthetic appeal. Design of gadgets is like fashion design, you have to deliver the aesthetic appeal other than quality of material. You don't see many toys designed these days with that aesthetic appeals, including those TOTL end gamers. In fact, many vendors are still trying very hard to simulate the function of or repeat the look of the click wheel.


----------



## Kundi

dminor said:


> That mini is a well designed piece with its form factor and aesthetic appeal. Design of gadgets is like fashion design, you have to deliver the aesthetic appeal other than quality of material. You don't see many toys designed these days with that aesthetic appeals, including those TOTL end gamers. In fact, many vendors are still trying very hard to simulate the function of or repeat the look of the click wheel.


 
  
 That's the reason i always end up going back to the classic.


----------



## yacobx

ahdiofyle said:


> Okay, can you share how you got 128gb in there?




Oh, there are a lot of resources on upgrading iPods here. Just use the search function. The highest I've seen on these is 256. 

Simply put all you need to do is open up the iPod and have a ad card and a compact flash converter.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

yacobx said:


> Oh, there are a lot of resources on upgrading iPods here. Just use the search function. The highest I've seen on these is 256.
> 
> Simply put all you need to do is open up the iPod and have a ad card and a compact flash converter.




I had no idea this was a thing. I feel behind on the times. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## FFBookman

was lurking on ars technica forum in the AV forum and there's a thread asking about replacing an iPod classic. 
  
 he lists all of his requirements and preferences and he's basically describing a new DAP like a Fiio, PonoPlayer, or A&K Jr.
  
 there's several pages of replies with no mention of any new DAP, any new music product, anything about lossless, just trying to relive 2004 for this poor guy.
  
 they are saying things like "sorry man, apple killed the iPod so you have no choice but to use your phone".
  
 someone finally mentions the A&K Jr. and of course people start chirping that it's a rip off and no one needs hi-res anyway. 
  
 crazy..... here are the actual potential customers of the product and they don't even understand or believe that it exists. it's a gadget, but because it's audio they don't believe it. very strange.


----------



## meat01

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ars technica is very science oriented. Saying something sounds better without level matched blind testing it is a no go for them. You will always be welcome to prove them wrong and they will listen, but you better back it up with evidence.


----------



## AeroSatan

I understand the argument of 320 mp3 vs Flac or DSD but anyone with a decent ear can tell the difference between a mediocre DAC and one that is specialized for better audio output. It's just that most ppl don't have a good enough hearing to ever tell the difference. That's really the reason 90% of the public is happy with stock Apple earbuds and another 8% that only rocks the Beats.The other 2% are us crazy audiophiles mostly congregated on this site.


----------



## DMinor

How do you know if it's a good DAC, mediocre DAC or hyped DAC? There is a circuit designed to bridge the dac and your ears, and in between many things come into play (caps or no caps, op amps, etc). When the sound is coloured along the audio path, the end results may not be a true reflection of the DAC performance. It's more about execution of the design and implement of the audio path. That said, there are dudes who enjoy certain types of coloured sound (aka EQ'ed, either knowingly or unknowingly thru hardware or software, which is perfectly normal) and the hype might just capitalize on selling the dac or whatever.


----------



## hogger129

Here's mine.


----------



## AeroSatan

dminor said:


> How do you know if it's a good DAC, mediocre DAC or hyped DAC? There is a circuit designed to bridge the dac and your ears, and in between many things come into play (caps or no caps, op amps, etc). When the sound is coloured along the audio path, the end results may not be a true reflection of the DAC performance. It's more about execution of the design and implement of the audio path. That said, there are dudes who enjoy certain types of coloured sound (aka EQ'ed, either knowingly or unknowingly thru hardware or software, which is perfectly normal) and the hype might just capitalize on selling the dac or whatever.


 

 There is a marked improvement between an average laptops or a mood range cell phones DAC and something with a Wolfs, Sabre or a TI Burr Brown DAC for example. Also most consumer DACs can't play DSD or PCM natively.


----------



## alanchanxd

singleended58 said:


>


 
 You have to get it from China's online retailer taobao or aliexpress. Alternatively if you have decent soldering skills, you can make one yourself easily by ordering the parts online.


----------



## FFBookman

meat01 said:


> ars technica is very science oriented. Saying something sounds better without level matched blind testing it is a no go for them. You will always be welcome to prove them wrong and they will listen, but you better back it up with evidence.


 

 I tried explaining more than once that their blind tests were the problem.  I truly believe you can't use an large-scale ABX listening test to determine if quality exists.  It's not for that. You can use them yourself when making production decisions, and of course you can test your ears all you want to determine which type of playback you have/want, but this stupid belief that it's not real science if you can't reproduce it in an ABX test is really the root of the problem in audio.
  
 You can't prove anything positive in an ABX test. Find me one that shows people hear anything reliably. There are none, all they show is statistical mush because they are highly flawed.
  
 This hasn't stopped certain types from using the ABX test as a hammer that continually claims quality does not exist. But quality does exist. If the test can't prove it, then the test is useless.


----------



## gerelmx1986

ffbookman said:


> was lurking on ars technica forum in the AV forum and there's a thread asking about replacing an iPod classic.
> 
> he lists all of his requirements and preferences and he's basically describing a new DAP like a Fiio, PonoPlayer, or A&K Jr.
> 
> ...


 

 Have you considered sony walkman ZX or A10/A20 series?


----------



## meat01

Pictures people....Pictures.
  
  
 Sorry for the off topic


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## FFBookman

my portable rig circa 2002:


----------



## DMinor

aerosatan said:


> There is a marked improvement between an average laptops or a mood range cell phones DAC and something with a Wolfs, Sabre or a TI Burr Brown DAC for example. Also most consumer DACs can't play DSD or PCM natively.


 
  
 The only way you can mark improvement from one DAC to another is to have everything else implemented exactly the same except the DAC. Let me know if this has been done and I will be interested in the findings. Otherwise any marked improvements could be compounded improvements not necessarily from the DAC or from the DAC alone.


----------



## FFBookman

dminor said:


> The only way you can mark improvement from one DAC to another is to have everything else implemented exactly the same except the DAC. Let me know if this has been done and I will be interested in the findings. Otherwise any marked improvements could be compounded improvements not necessarily from the DAC or from the DAC alone.


 

 I agree, that's the problem with these pissing contests about components. Unless you've built out the rest of the chain the same way it's not much of a test anyway.  And if you've done that you are probably a builder yourself, pushing a sales agenda.
  
 Charlie Hansen from Ayre says they do exactly that when designing a new circuit: A set of possible components are selected and then extended listening tests are performed while switching in and out various components on a custom mock setup until the designer feels they've achieved the best sounding circuit. They are instructed to look at no graphs or scopes or specs during this process and rely solely on their ears and their emotional responses to extended listening sessions.
  
 The finest sounding circuit is completed and then they re-tune the circuit using specs and standard industry practices for completing the circuit. In some units this second formula-derived setting is built in as the only switchable sound feature on the device.
  
 Charlie said at one point they had a faceplate with one switch only labelled human/math or something like that, but marketing made them relabel and hide the switch.
  
 BTW - if you want a similar test where the DAC is the same but analog is different, try to hear a Fiio next to a Pono. Most of them use the same DAC but it's different through the analog and output sections.


----------



## x RELIC x

This is a pictures thread........... Just sayin'.


----------



## FFBookman

> This is a pictures thread........... Just sayin'.


 
 sorry i'm on the run, the "scientists" are banning me all over head-fi. call me copernicus.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Can we talk about DAP prices?
  
 I have a question, and excuse the newb in me. What is the difference between FiiO x3ii ($159 - $199) and AK240 that justifies the huge price difference?
  
 Again, not looking to start an argument, since getting into headphones I've always been amazed at the price differences with DAPS


----------



## PinkyPowers

ahdiofyle said:


> Can we talk about DAP prices?
> 
> I have a question, and excuse the newb in me. What is the difference between FiiO x3ii ($159 - $199) and AK240 that justifies the huge price difference?
> 
> Again, not looking to start an argument, since getting into headphones I've always been amazed at the price differences with DAPS




There's the same sort of price difference with headphones as well. And desktop DACs. And pretty much everything.

The difference is, as you should have assumed, quality. And feature-set. But mostly quality.

Is the AK240 really thousands of dollars better sounding than the X3ii? No. It is marginally better. That margin can be worth thousands of dollars to some people.

I have the Astell&Kern AK120ii. I upgraded from the FiiO X5. It is better in every way. Sound, Interface, Build, Looks. For me, it is very much worth the $1040 I paid for it. I'm not sure I would feel the same if I was asked to pay the full $1700 it usually goes for.

What something is worth is really up to you. Start small. Get the X3. If it fulfills you, never upgrade, and be happy forever.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

pinkypowers said:


> There's the same sort of price difference with headphones as well. And desktop DACs. And pretty much everything.
> 
> The difference is, as you should have assumed, quality. And feature-set. But mostly quality.
> 
> ...




Don't get me wrong I'm sure that thing is worth every penny. Looks alone it's leagues above the FiiO. Again just curious if it was for marginally better sound (in opinion) or if the hardware just really cost that much.


----------



## blazinblazin

ahdiofyle said:


> Can we talk about DAP prices?
> 
> I have a question, and excuse the newb in me. What is the difference between FiiO x3ii ($159 - $199) and AK240 that justifies the huge price difference?
> 
> Again, not looking to start an argument, since getting into headphones I've always been amazed at the price differences with DAPS


 
  
 I think its more of personal preference.
  
 Hear and buy what you like, its the best.
 You might find cheaper players more suitable for your headphones or IEM and to your liking. Just give those equipments a test.
  
 Everyone combo gave different results to different people. Every person hears differently. Most important is what you feel about sound of the equipment.


----------



## meat01

ahdiofyle said:


> Can we talk about DAP prices?
> 
> I have a question, and excuse the newb in me. What is the difference between FiiO x3ii ($159 - $199) and AK240 that justifies the huge price difference?
> 
> Again, not looking to start an argument, since getting into headphones I've always been amazed at the price differences with DAPS





Sure. Just not in this thread :wink_face:


----------



## PinkyPowers

ahdiofyle said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm sure that thing is worth every penny. Looks alone it's leagues above the FiiO. Again just curious if it was for marginally better sound (in opinion) or if the hardware just really cost that much.




For deeper insight into my mentality on this device and the sort of money we're talking about, read my review of the AK120ii.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/astell-kern-ak120ii-high-resolution-dual-dac-music-player-silver/reviews/14094

As a psychological study on how someone progresses--or deteriorates--along this head-fi journey, read my entire catalog. It's a compelling narrative, if you start at the beginning with the X3ii review and follow the madness to summit-fi.

http://www.head-fi.org/users/419286/reviews


----------



## esteboune

my travel companion:


----------



## gerelmx1986

esteboune said:


> my travel companion:


 
 Where did you got the case? i want one like yours to put all my rigs


----------



## esteboune

http://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/watertight-protector-hard-cases/hardback-case/laptop-case/1075/
  
 Quote:


gerelmx1986 said:


> Where did you got the case? i want one like yours to put all my rigs


----------



## Deftone

ahdiofyle said:


> Can we talk about DAP prices?
> 
> I have a question, and excuse the newb in me. What is the difference between FiiO x3ii ($159 - $199) and AK240 that justifies the huge price difference?
> 
> Again, not looking to start an argument, since getting into headphones I've always been amazed at the price differences with DAPS


 
  
 I understand your confusion, people saying £300 daps are fantastic and then saying £3,000 daps are fantastic. so why not settle on the lower priced units?
  
 i think you get a much more refined sound the higher you go, especially when the dac chip is wonderfully implemented with a great amp section but with that said i believe you really shouldnt need to be adding portable amps and or dacs to daps that cost £1,000+ ( unless its a portable valve amp for the flavour ) 
  
 in my eyes an expensive dedicated music player is a failure if down the line one feels the need to strap on something like a chord mojo + amp but people will do as they please and thats no problem and up to them.
  
 note- this is not an attack, just my thoughts and opinions. happy listening


----------



## Wyd4

Like


----------



## 1TrickPony

esteboune said:


> my travel companion:
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> ...



Seems to me you have at least 3 different interconnects to suit to your liking. If so, noice!


----------



## singleended58

ahdiofyle said:


> Can we talk about DAP prices?
> 
> I have a question, and excuse the newb in me. What is the difference between FiiO x3ii ($159 - $199) and AK240 that justifies the huge price difference?
> 
> Again, not looking to start an argument, since getting into headphones I've always been amazed at the price differences with DAPS




Get yourself a Chord Mojo and AK100mk2. Some headfiers have claimed the SQ of this combo is better than the 1K+ daps.


----------



## ndburley




----------



## Mimouille

This Lotoo leather case from Dignis is quite nice. Makes it even thicker but great quality.


----------



## blazinblazin

My little setup~
  
 Fiio X5II + V-Moda XS with Silver Dragon.


----------



## ErikV55

wyd4 said:


> I've had worse starts to my day.


 

 I want the Alien! Seems so perfect for me. I can't find a place to buy this thing ANYWHERE.


----------



## zilch0md

gerelmx1986 said:


> Where did you got the case? i want one like yours to put all my rigs


 
  
  


esteboune said:


>





> http://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/watertight-protector-hard-cases/hardback-case/laptop-case/1075/


 
  





  
 OMG!  He's got a beard AND some righteous tunes!


----------



## RedJohn456

mimouille said:


> This Lotoo leather case from Dignis is quite nice. Makes it even thicker but great quality.


 
  
 Sweet case! I would love something similar with my X7. Any ideas where I can get a case for it?


----------



## Cotnijoe

> Originally Posted by *RedJohn456* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet case! I would love something similar with my X7. Any ideas where I can get a case for it?


 
  
 It's probably a bit early for them to have X7 cases already but I cant imagine Dignis missing out on making cases for the X7 as they've made cases for most popular DAPs. I got mine in brown from Amazon


----------



## RedJohn456

cotnijoe said:


> It's probably a bit early for them to have X7 cases already but I cant imagine Dignis missing out on making cases for the X7 as they've made cases for most popular DAPs. I got mine in brown from Amazon


 

 l have been rocking mine commando for two months now, using a makeshift pouch at times. I really need some sort of pouch/case for it so I can use it more comfortably.


----------



## stilleh

Iriver IHP-120. 
  
 Went through my old hifi box and found my old baby. Thought I had misplaced the charger but found that too  It started up right away and I filled the poor 20gb with all kinds of different formats to try the latest Rockbox version for it (played everything just fine  ) 
  
 Think I´ve had the poor thing since 2005 or something and it still looks brand new. Might look into CF-modding it or maybe I´ll sell it on...


----------



## Mimouille

redjohn456 said:


> Sweet case! I would love something similar with my X7. Any ideas where I can get a case for it?


 
 Yes sorry, don't know if any are out yet, but I am sure Dignis will make one soon.


----------



## AeroSatan

singleended58 said:


> Get yourself a Chord Mojo and AK100mk2. Some headfiers have claimed the SQ of this combo is better than the 1K+ daps.


 
  
 What's the point of paying all that money for the ak100mk2 just to have it act as transport? Might as well use your smart phone with Mojo


----------



## nntnam

aerosatan said:


> What's the point of paying all that money for the ak100mk2 just to have it act as transport? Might as well use your smart phone with Mojo





SQ wise it makes no different using DAP or smartphone. But I choose to go the AK100MK2 route because:

1/ The stack is small, nice looking. I can carry them everywhere wearing big coat during winter.

2/ When summer comes, I can separate them and use only AK100MK2 on-the-go. And the DAP sounds pretty good on its own, better than my phone ofc.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

A better picture of my HD598 / Clear PONO combination (shows more details).

 Jason


----------



## FFBookman

ganzosrevenge said:


> A better picture of my HD598 / Clear PONO combination (shows more details).
> 
> Jason


 

 that's pretty.  not sure about that bedding though


----------



## ganzosrevenge

ffbookman said:


> that's pretty.  not sure about that bedding though


 
 I like it, and it's comfy.  It was a royal pain though getting my Rebel T2i to focus on the PONO.


----------



## FFBookman

ganzosrevenge said:


> I like it, and it's comfy.  It was a royal pain though getting my Rebel T2i to focus on the PONO.


 

 But your pillowcases have a much higher resolution than your sheets
  
 they also use triangular dither


----------



## ganzosrevenge

ffbookman said:


> But your pillowcases have a much higher resolution than your sheets


 
 HA!  MP3 sheets, FLAC blanket.
  
 That's my blanket.  My pillows are in back of the blanket giving it structure.  (That was the ONLY reason I could get something resembling focus for the PONO)


----------



## Podster




----------



## Koolpep

nntnam said:


> IQ wise it makes no different using DAP or smartphone. But I choose to go the AK100MK2 route because:
> 
> 1/ The stack is small, nice looking. I can carry them everywhere wearing big coat during winter.
> 
> 2/ When summer comes, I can separate them and use only AK100MK2 on-the-go. And the DAP sounds pretty good on its own, better than my phone ofc.


 

 And - if you want color, you can get the AK100Mk2 in blue (only in Japan):
  


 AK100MK2 in blue, with RSA - The Predator in red and the Aurisonics Harmony in Gold. Love that color combo (it also sounds amazing).
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## nntnam

koolpep said:


> And - if you want color, you can get the AK100Mk2 in blue (only in Japan):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha ha Koolpep, I just posted photo of my Blue AK100 in this very topic few days ago.


----------



## Koolpep

nntnam said:


> Ha ha Koolpep, I just posted photo of my Blue AK100 in this very topic few days ago.


----------



## Podster

koolpep said:


> And - if you want color, you can get the AK100Mk2 in blue (only in Japan):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Love the Red Pred KoolP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My Green Bay Packer Tomahawk


----------



## singleended58

aerosatan said:


> What's the point of paying all that money for the ak100mk2 just to have it act as transport? Might as well use your smart phone with Mojo




With Mojo the AK100mk2 sounds much better than a smart phone IMO. Besides AK100 dimension is matched well with Chord Mojo.


----------



## derGabe

singleended58 said:


> With Mojo the AK100mk2 sounds much better than a smart phone IMO. Besides AK100 dimension is matched well with Chord Mojo.


 

 You want it to sound better for yourself, thats what it is. There shouldn't be an audible difference between different
 transports.


----------



## Deftone

Smartphones degrade sound when used as a transport?


----------



## ndburley

Received my Little Bear valve amp yesterday so been playing. I love the warmer sound anyway here it is with my XDuoo X3 and Audio Technica headphones.


----------



## singleended58

dergabe said:


> You want it to sound better for yourself, thats what it is. There shouldn't be an audible difference between different
> transports.




I think they also depend on cable connection and the sonic matching even though they are all transports. Again it is up to your taste?!


----------



## FFBookman

ndburley said:


> Received my Little Bear valve amp yesterday so been playing. I love the warmer sound anyway here it is with my XDuoo X3 and Audio Technica headphones.


 
  
 that looks fun, what type of tube does it take?   there's now 1000's more possibilities to tweak your sound 
  
 running different 12AX7 variants in my tube preamps is one of my favorite audio hobbies, its amazing how much a tube can shape the sound in a guitar and mic. i haven't really messed with them on the playback side much.


----------



## PinkyPowers

deftone said:


> Smartphones degrade sound when used as a transport?




No. But the player you use can effect the sound. Use something like Neutron Player or USB Audio Player Pro and you'll be fine.


----------



## FFBookman

deftone said:


> Smartphones degrade sound when used as a transport?


 

 theoretically, yes, due to bad shielding, noisy power, bad jacks, interference from radios and sensors and on-board subsystems.
  
 a phone has all kinds of ways to buzz hum and otherwise be the opposite of a high-end audio device.
  
 it's up to your external audio devices to deal with this and bypass as best they can.
  
 that's why i think a dedicated DAP is the best way to go for portable hi-fi.


----------



## PinkyPowers

ffbookman said:


> theoretically, yes, due to bad shielding, noisy power, bad jacks, interference from radios and sensors and on-board subsystems.
> 
> a phone has all kinds of ways to buzz hum and otherwise be the opposite of a high-end audio device.
> 
> ...




All of that is true, and none of it is relevant if you're using it as a digital transport. Those 1s and 0s don't need to be pure for your external DAC (Mojo, Dragonfly, etc...) to calculate and convert them perfectly.

Now, using headphone out of your smartphone is a whole other issue.


----------



## ndburley

ffbookman said:


> that looks fun, what type of tube does it take?   there's now 1000's more possibilities to tweak your sound
> 
> running different 12AX7 variants in my tube preamps is one of my favorite audio hobbies, its amazing how much a tube can shape the sound in a guitar and mic. i haven't really messed with them on the playback side much.


 
 It has an American Tube 6111/ 6021 and paired with my Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro the sound has a different warmer sound. I find it needs about 5 or 10 minutes warming then ready to go. Only about a 4 hour battery life but it is powering a tube and being a parent I am lucky if I can get 1 hour in at a time!


----------



## Fabaaroan




----------



## derGabe

pinkypowers said:


> All of that is true, and none of it is relevant if you're using it as a digital transport. Those 1s and 0s don't need to be pure for your external DAC (Mojo, Dragonfly, etc...) to calculate and convert them perfectly.
> 
> Now, using headphone out of your smartphone is a whole other issue.



That Man knows his Business.


----------



## Mimouille

fabaaroan said:


>


That must be nice combos. And the signal cable looks cool in Orange.


----------



## thepooh

ffbookman said:


> my portable rig circa 2002:




At that time this thing cost an arm and a leg lol


----------



## Coldheart29

To hell with all those expensive setups, i welcome our new 5$ earbuds overlords:
  

  
 Man, if these little things sing...


----------



## rmillerx

AK120->Mojo->Vorzuge pure II+->HE400s. I believe I have reached my portable summit and the music is mighty nice here.


----------



## FFBookman

thepooh said:


> At that time this thing cost an arm and a leg lol


 

 crazy i've had a smart phone for 15+ years now. I had a PDA for 5 before that.
  
 I'm kinda done with the pocket computer thing.  I just want a smart watch that doesn't need to be tethered to a phone.
  
 A smart watch, a tablet, and a good mobile workstation are all I need. I can do without the phone slab part of that.
  
 Maybe iWatch2 won't need the phone.


----------



## mysony1

Can i have the link you got those earbud from?





coldheart29 said:


> To hell with all those expensive setups, i welcome our new 5$ earbuds overlords:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







coldheart29 said:


> To hell with all those expensive setups, i welcome our new 5$ earbuds overlords:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldheart29

Here's the link. The actual price is 5$, but as they're out of stock, the price has been set to 500$ to avoid people buying them now.
  
 There's a quite active thread here on head-fi where you can find more info about them


----------



## emusic13

mysony1 said:


> Can i have the link you got those earbud from?


 
 I just received a pair today as a bundle with my Zen 2.0 and I would say, you should get them especially for $5. Everyone should have at least one pair if they use earbuds.


----------



## thepooh

coldheart29 said:


> To hell with all those expensive setups, i welcome our new 5$ earbuds overlords:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if these little things sing...


 
 The best inexpensive earbuds I tried till now, are the ones that comes with most Huawei smartphones since the P6, the sound signature and fit is similar to old ipod stock earbuds but more refined, detailed bass and awesome mids. It sounds way better than Apple Earpods, you can get those for 10 bucks online
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Huawei-Honor-Earphones-Super-Clear-Headphones-Earbud-Remote-control-microphone-For-huawei-honor-6-3c/234384_32238560571.html


----------



## yacobx

FRD80 with compy t500s  soooooooo epicly clear.


----------



## Coldheart29

thepooh said:


> The best inexpensive earbuds I tried till now, are the ones that comes with most Huawei smartphones since the P6, the sound signature and fit is similar to old ipod stock earbuds but more refined, detailed bass and awesome mids. It sounds way better than Apple Earpods, you can get those for 10 bucks online
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Huawei-Honor-Earphones-Super-Clear-Headphones-Earbud-Remote-control-microphone-For-huawei-honor-6-3c/234384_32238560571.html




Tried them as soon as my mother got a p8 lite, and i didn't like them. Took ages to try the right fit, and even then, they sound laid back and unenvolving, just like any generic earbud. Might be because of the shape of the earpieces, but i really don't like them.


----------



## gerelmx1986

New *PONO Edible edition *with XBA-A3


----------



## jjshin23

That's a sweet setup


----------



## zilch0md

Transportable Rig version 2015-12-05
  





 
  
 Sony NWZ-A17 
 USB emulation cable
 Uptone Audio USB Regen
 Oppo HA-2 Line Out
 iBasso PB2 with 4x LME49990 and dummy buffers balanced out
 Toxic Cables Silver Poison
 HD800


----------



## FiJAAS

Apple iPod Video 5.5 Generation
Fiio L9
Topping NX1 Portable Amplifier
Koss PortaPro


----------



## jjacq

Transportable rig.

 AK120 Titan > RSA Intruder > MrSpeakers ETHER


----------



## Deftone

zilch0md said:


> Transportable Rig version 2015-12-05
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 jesus... i hope this doesnt happen to me in a few years


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Retro time

I'm suprised these vintage stuff are lasting better than the Walkmans and discmans I bought back then. 
Don't know if it's because I use it less or take care of it better now.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Going simple these days.

 Samsung Note 5 >> Vision Ears VE5.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

The very affordable SoundMagic E80.


----------



## PinkyPowers

sp3llv3xit said:


> Going simple these days.
> 
> 
> Samsung Note 5 >> Vision Ears VE5.




Holy jesus! Are you feeling okay?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

pinkypowers said:


> Holy jesus! Are you feeling okay?


 



   Why wouldn't I be?


----------



## Kundi

sp3llv3xit said:


> Going simple these days.
> 
> Samsung Note 5 >> Vision Ears VE5.




1400 euros, holy fak

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## unknownguardian

Questyle QP1R > Sony MDR-CD3000 on a quiet Saturday evening.


----------



## PinkyPowers

sp3llv3xit said:


> Why wouldn't I be?




For a man who usually carries around 8lbs of gear worth $10,000 to be happy with an IEM running off his phone... I believe neural syphilis might have a hand in a behavioral shift of this magnitude.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

pinkypowers said:


> For a man who usually carries around 8lbs of gear worth $10,000 to be happy with an IEM running off his phone... I believe neural syphilis might have a hand in a behavioral shift of this magnitude.





Wow

You should know man. The syphilitic in you recognized the symptoms in me! 

Seriously. I got tired of hauling all those gears. It is a refreshing change to occasionally use the mobile phone. Besides, the Note 5 is seriously euphonic.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Preaching to the choir, brother. I've been combating the urge to stack an amp to my Astell & Kern, just because I want to keep things light. It's not always easy, especially being on these forums. The need to have the best audio experience. I must remind myself, excellent is good enough. I don't need an amp. And I certainly don't need a Mojo, or a Chord. Keep it light, keep it simple. Put all the big stuff on your desktop setup at home. 

Fight the good fight.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> Preaching to the choir, brother. I've been combating the urge to stack an amp to my Astell & Kern, just because I want to keep things light. It's not always easy, especially being on these forums. The need to have the best audio experience. I must remind myself, excellent is good enough. I don't need an amp. And I certainly don't need a Mojo, or a Chord. Keep it light, keep it simple. Put all the big stuff on your desktop setup at home.
> 
> Fight the good fight.


 
  
 You'll be ok with your AK120 and JH Angie......_for a while._


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> Preaching to the choir, brother. I've been combating the urge to stack an amp to my Astell & Kern, just because I want to keep things light. It's not always easy, especially being on these forums. The need to have the best audio experience. I must remind myself, excellent is good enough. I don't need an amp. And I certainly don't need a Mojo, or a Chord. Keep it light, keep it simple. Put all the big stuff on your desktop setup at home.
> 
> Fight the good fight.




Fuel to the fire..... The new IEM version ALO Rx is magic with the Angie.... Just sayin'. :wink_face:

Oh, and so is the Mojo... :tongue_smile:


----------



## Bengkia369

h20fidelity said:


> You'll be ok with your AK120 and JH Angie......_for a while._




Even my AK240 does not really drive my Angie well. U missing out a lot what Angie can deliver, which is a pity. 
With the Mojo, it's totally a different level of refinement.


----------



## rmillerx

You always have the most drool-worthy gear. Always great composition and lighting on your photos too. What is your favorite portable configuration?


----------



## rmillerx

rmillerx said:


> You always have the most drool-worthy gear. Always great composition and lighting on your photos too. What is your favorite portable configuration?



Directed to: sp3llv3xit


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


> Fuel to the fire..... The new IEM version ALO Rx is magic with the Angie.... Just sayin'. :wink_face:
> 
> Oh, and so is the Mojo... :tongue_smile:




What has helped keep me on the straight and narrow is that I refuse to get an amp without balanced capability, and those are expensive.

Angie sounds too good balanced. I can't go back.


----------



## Marat Sar

rmillerx said:


> Directed to: sp3llv3xit


 
  


rmillerx said:


> You always have the most drool-worthy gear. Always great composition and lighting on your photos too. What is your favorite portable configuration?


 
  
 Yeah man, tell us! Is it Hugo, Mojo, 240 or 380?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

rmillerx said:


> Directed to: sp3llv3xit





AK 240SS + Hugo + EQ8


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> Even my AK240 does not really drive my Angie well. U missing out a lot what Angie can deliver, which is a pity.
> With the Mojo, it's totally a different level of refinement.


 
 i am pretty concerned why a very expensive player like the 240 cannot drive iems properly.
  
 AK bad design or Angie bad design?
  
 solution, cheap dap + pricey amp = angie at full potential? hmm.


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> i am pretty concerned why a very expensive player like the 240 cannot drive iems properly.
> 
> AK bad design or Angie bad design?
> 
> solution, cheap dap + pricey amp = angie at full potential? hmm.




The AK240 can drive the Angie just fine..... The Mojo is just better in SQ than the AK240.


----------



## DMinor

> Originally Posted by *x RELIC x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


  
  
 I have long said the best option is a two-piece brick, i.e. a dap with a true clean analog line out to external amp. You WANT to separate the circuits and power sources completely. The key is to get a custom case which will practically and functionally turn the 2 pieces into one piece. Also I think any amp design should allow end users to swap the op amps.


----------



## PinkyPowers

deftone said:


> i am pretty concerned why a very expensive player like the 240 cannot drive iems properly.
> 
> AK bad design or Angie bad design?
> 
> solution, cheap dap + pricey amp = angie at full potential? hmm.




This is the trap in which one finds themselves when they start stacking. They never again feel any DAP drives any headphone properly. And it's true, from a certain perspective. Everything, from IEMs to full-size cans sound better with a hefty amp. 

I feel there's a big middle ground between under-powered and being driven to the absolute limits. The X3ii, the X5 Classic, and now my AK120ii, all power IEMs very, very well. Angie sounds amazing off the Astell&Kern.


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> This is the trap in which one finds themselves when they start stacking. They never again feel any DAP drives any headphone properly. And it's true, from a certain perspective. Everything, from IEMs to full-size cans sound better with a hefty amp.
> 
> I feel there's a big middle ground between under-powered and being driven to the absolute limits. The X3ii, the X5 Classic, and now my AK120ii, all power IEMs very, very well. Angie sounds amazing off the Astell&Kern.


 
 This completly depends on DAPs. Larger DAPs like 901 or Lotoo Paw Gold have much more power than the likes of AK. But they can be larger / heavier. And some people will want all in one solution at all costs.


----------



## Turrican2

mimouille said:


> This completly depends on DAPs. Larger DAPs like 901 or Lotoo Paw Gold have much more power than the likes of AK. But they can be larger / heavier. And some people will want all in one solution at all costs.




I don't stack for power, rather for dac bliss.

Wonder if chord plan on entering the dap game?


----------



## Mimouille

turrican2 said:


> I don't stack for power, rather for dac bliss.
> 
> Wonder if chord plan on entering the dap game?


I wonder how this stack compare to the Lotoo Paw Gold


----------



## thepooh

unknownguardian said:


> Questyle QP1R > Sony MDR-CD3000 on a quiet Saturday evening.




Seems to be nice, however I don't really know much about the CD3000, how does it do compared to a Senn HD600?


----------



## Turrican2

mimouille said:


> I wonder how this stack compare to the Lotoo Paw Gold




Hoping to audition one, maybe at a meet in the new year?


----------



## Mimouille

turrican2 said:


> Hoping to audition one, maybe at a meet in the new year?


Well if you come to Paris for Xmas


----------



## FFBookman

gerelmx1986 said:


> New *PONO Edible edition *with XBA-A3


 
 wait till you go to balanced on that toblerone..


----------



## gerelmx1986

ffbookman said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > New *PONO Edible edition *with XBA-A3
> ...


 

 Already ate it all *BURP* it was BURP delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah the shape reminded me of th pono


----------



## FFBookman

gerelmx1986 said:


> Already ate it all *BURP* it was BURP delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> The AK240 can drive the Angie just fine..... The Mojo is just better in SQ than the AK240.


 
  
 well you learn something new everyday. the £1,700-2,000 AK240 is beat by the £500 Mojo.
  
 is the mojo that good? i have seen claims that its 90% of a hugo. i think i need to experience it, do an AB with my modi 2.


----------



## PinkyPowers

deftone said:


> well you learn something new everyday. the £1,700-2,000 AK240 is beat by the £500 Mojo.
> 
> is the mojo that good? i have seen claims that its 90% of a hugo. i think i need to experience it, do an AB with my modi 2. :blink:




That should not surprise you. Look at its size, consider its price, and then realize it is not a music player. It's only the DAC and Amp portion of a player. You still need a processor, RAM, an Operating System, and storage. Basically, you still need a computer.

The Mojo might look small compared to the Hugo, but next to the Dragonfly, it's rather hearty. Even the AK380 with it's Glove Amp is small compared to what it would look life with the Mojo's components inside.

It's not surprising it sounds better than every DAP on the market. It would be surprising if it didn't.


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> well you learn something new everyday. the £1,700-2,000 AK240 is beat by the £500 Mojo.
> 
> is the mojo that good? i have seen claims that its 90% of a hugo. i think i need to experience it, do an AB with my modi 2. :blink:




Read my review of the Mojo (link in my sig) for my thoughts. :wink_face:


----------



## Wyd4

Might get through work yet


----------



## DMinor

x relic x said:


> Read my review of the Mojo (link in my sig) for my thoughts.


 
  
 I don't know if you listen to or test gears with classical music. IMO classical music especially the symphonies and orchestral work are the most demanding (due to a large crowd of instruments) for separations, speed and dynamics ranges. In my experience, anything can survive Brahm's and Chopin's No.1 piano concertos for the first 1 minutes each without sounding slightly muddy is a winner. Those pieces were composed to be muddy prone.


----------



## x RELIC x

dminor said:


> I don't know if you listen to or test gears with classical music. IMO classical music especially the symphonies and orchestral work are the most demanding (due to a large crowd of instruments) for separations, speed and dynamics ranges. In my experience, anything can survive Brahm's and Chopin's No.1 piano concertos for the first 1 minutes each without sounding slightly muddy is a winner. Those pieces were composed to be muddy prone.




Classical is a large part of what I listen to when testing new gear. Alas, I really don't want to derail this picture thread any further. We should move on...


----------



## DMinor

x relic x said:


> Classical is a large part of what I listen to when testing new gear. Alas, I really don't want to derail this picture thread any further. We should move on...


 
  
 No intention to derail the thread, no offense or criticism, just curious then why in your review you have not included any classical music. I am sure Mojo is great. 
  
 In fact I enjoyed reading your review. Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

dminor said:


> No intention to derail the thread, no offense or criticism, just curious then why in your review you have not included any classical music. I am sure Mojo is great.




At the end spoiler I listed the majority of albums I used including a nod to various classical recordings.


----------



## gerelmx1986

x relic x said:


> dminor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you listen to or test gears with classical music. IMO classical music especially the symphonies and orchestral work are the most demanding (due to a large crowd of instruments) for separations, speed and dynamics ranges. In my experience, anything can survive Brahm's and Chopin's No.1 piano concertos for the first 1 minutes each without sounding slightly muddy is a winner. Those pieces were composed to be muddy prone.
> ...


 

 I have a massive collection of classical music, all FLAC 100% no lossy... 730GB approx


----------



## PinkyPowers

Manson sounds great with balanced AK120II>Angie.


----------



## ndburley

pinkypowers said:


> Manson sounds great with balanced AK120II>Angie.


 
 I bet marilyn manson likes how your player is dressed! Have not listened to that album in years


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mechanical Animals holds up very well. Still has a wonderful, unique sonic quality.


----------



## thepooh

deftone said:


> well you learn something new everyday. the £1,700-2,000 AK240 is beat by the £500 Mojo.
> 
> is the mojo that good? i have seen claims that its 90% of a hugo. i think i need to experience it, do an AB with my modi 2. :blink:




The Mojo have the same components as the Hugo, including the DAC, the differences are the amplifier, features, input, size and....price 

The Mojo has been optimized for iems and on-ear headphones, the Hugo has been made to handle high impedance full size headphones.


----------



## thepooh

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have a massive collection of classical music, all FLAC 100% no lossy... 730GB approx




730GB Jesus !!! Are you the owner of Deutsche Grammophon? I barely have about 220 Gb of all kind of music in various formats from usual flac 16/44 to DSD


----------



## zilch0md

gerelmx1986 said:


> I have a massive collection of classical music, all FLAC 100% no lossy... 730GB approx


 
  
  


thepooh said:


> 730GB Jesus !!! Are you the owner of Deutsche Grammophon? I barely have about 220 Gb of all kind of music in various formats from usual flac 16/44 to DSD


 
  
 At roughly 275 MB per album (for 44/16), we're talking about 2718 albums. That's well over $27,000 worth of CDs and about 1000 hours to download or rip all of them! That's a lot of time and money.


----------



## gerelmx1986

thepooh said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a massive collection of classical music, all FLAC 100% no lossy... 730GB approx
> ...


 

 mine is a combo of 16/44 98% and 24 from 44 to 192 about 50 albums 2%


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a massive collection of classical music, all FLAC 100% no lossy... 730GB approx
> ...


 
 LOL some from My CDs. other purchased and the rest well peer2peer, rapidshares etc


----------



## fleasbaby

thepooh said:


> 730GB Jesus !!! Are you the owner of Deutsche Grammophon? I barely have about 220 Gb of all kind of music in various formats from usual flac 16/44 to DSD


 

 I have roughly a Terabyte of mp3, CD quality FLAC and some hi-rez FLAC. I started collecting digital music about 12 years ago. I still buy physical, mostly vinyl, hardly ever CDs.


----------



## Whitigir

New member th900 with balanced solid silver cables to TRRS on zx2  high-end sound ? Portability ? Absolutely


----------



## FFBookman

fleasbaby said:


> I have roughly a Terabyte of mp3, CD quality FLAC and some hi-rez FLAC. I started collecting digital music about 12 years ago. I still buy physical, mostly vinyl, hardly ever CDs.


 

 Used CD's @ $1-$3 have been my favorite thing since getting a nice DAP.  I rip lossless FLAC and they sound better than any CD player I've ever heard. I hadn't bought a CD in 12 years and now I buy a few a week.
  
 I probably have about 400gb of digital music now but only 10% of it is 24bit.  I legally purchased most of it (did some library ripping sessions and also friends still burn me their favorites).
  
 I argue against 16/44 being "the best there is" even though I listen to it all day. I listen to multiple formats all day on shuffle and usually the 24bit records catch my ear immediately, they seem to be 'bigger' in the speakers and soundstage.   The MP3's make me look up like there is an error in the player/speakers. The 16/44 FLAC is right in the middle - listenable, decent, but not the best. It doesn't take away from the experience but it really doesn't push you to tears or action like the 24bit files.


----------



## iJay

ffbookman said:


> Used CD's @ $1-$3 have been my favorite thing since getting a nice DAP.  I rip lossless FLAC and they sound better than any CD player I've ever heard. I hadn't bought a CD in 12 years and now I buy a few a week.
> 
> I probably have about 400gb of digital music now but only 10% of it is 24bit.  I legally purchased most of it (did some library ripping sessions and also friends still burn me their favorites).
> 
> I argue against 16/44 being "the best there is" even though I listen to it all day. I listen to multiple formats all day on shuffle and usually the 24bit records catch my ear immediately, they seem to be 'bigger' in the speakers and soundstage.   The MP3's make me look up like there is an error in the player/speakers. The 16/44 FLAC is right in the middle - listenable, decent, but not the best. It doesn't take away from the experience but it really doesn't push you to tears or action like the 24bit files.




Curious...what is the sample rate of your 24bit files?


----------



## derGabe

I also do have 530GB of rebook alac files. all of them are from my cd collection (currently at 1.257 albums). then there also is 200GB of HiRes Music and 150GB of DSD Files. There is not even one single album that i don't own as a physical medium. I just think there is nothing better then getting your monthly stack of 15-30 cds.


----------



## PinkyPowers

dergabe said:


> (currently at 1.257 albums)




You only have one album? And less than a third of another?


----------



## gerelmx1986

pinkypowers said:


> dergabe said:
> 
> 
> > (currently at 1.257 albums)
> ...


 

 I am learning german in mexico like in the usa we use comma "," as thousands separator in german they use the dot "." so he's implying 1, 257
  
 I have 2, 540+ albums


----------



## FFBookman

ijay said:


> Curious...what is the sample rate of your 24bit files?


 

 All different - the highest I could get of that release.
 I have 24/44, 24/48, 24/88, 24/96 and 24/192, maybe one at 24/176.
  
 To my ears, on my rigs, 24bit is the real upgrade. 24/44 sounds nearly as impressive as 24/192 to me but of course i'm not comparing the same release.  My experience shows the jump in quality from 16/44 to 24/44 is slightly larger than from 24/44 to 24/192. There's something in the extra data space of 24bit that gives an effective bitrate over 2000k that seems to hold most of the magic to me, not the continually higher sampling rates.


----------



## DMinor

24/192 of poorly mastered albums is even worse than 256kbps of properly mastered albums. Personally I can't listen to any rips with any noise background except for concert recording.
  
 When jack pot is struck, the improvement in audio from hardware tweaking (aka trial and error) can be massive in comparison to the relatively minor improvement from the digitals. Without a sound stage big enough, extensions deep enough, weight/power in notes heavy enough and separations clear enough to present the music, nothing really matters.


----------



## Deftone

this man speaks the truth its all in the master


----------



## x RELIC x

thepooh said:


> The Mojo have the same components as the Hugo, including the DAC, the differences are the amplifier, features, input, size and....price
> 
> The Mojo has been optimized for iems and on-ear headphones, the Hugo has been made to handle high impedance full size headphones.




This is misinformation. The DAC hardware is different - more advanced in the Mojo - but the programming is similar, but again slightly different. Both devices don't have a seperate amp section, they simply use the discrete analogue stage from the DAC. 

The analogue section is mostly the same between the Mojo and the Hugo except Rob Watts used three small resistors in the Mojo instead of two large ones in the Hugo to accommodate the Mojo's small size. Other than that the analogue output is identical to the Hugo. In other words both can power full sized headphones with the same power performance. The power from the Mojo is remarkable and is measured at 5.3Vrms with a peak output of 7V. The only thing Rob did for the Mojo specifically for portable use is tune it slightly warmer which suites me fine. 

You can read my review with an interview with the designer Rob Watts that explains what the differences are. It's good know what you are saying before you spread misinformation.


----------



## FFBookman

deftone said:


> this man speaks the truth its all in the master


 

 he speaks half of the truth. the master is critical of course, as is the overall mix, the quality of instrument played, the quality of performance. oh yeah - the song is kinda important too.
  
 you can't just dismiss the format though. it's not one or the other.  assuming the same mastering session - why have the engineer downgrade the audio other than for convenience or cheapness?
  
 badly mastered 24/192 vs. well mastered 256k?  neither, thank you.
  
 i don't listen to badly mastered anything as far as i'm concerned. if i found it to be poorly mastered i would cease listening to it. there's all sorts of modern bands that might not suck but i avoid because of the loudness problems.


----------



## derGabe

pinkypowers said:


> You only have one album? And less than a third of another?



That is correct. I only need my daily Dosis of Sunset Mission and i'm good to go.


----------



## jjacq

RWAK240 + SE846 via 2.5mm. Excuse the uggo RSA to 2.5mm adapter lol.


----------



## Podster

I thought this was a pictures thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## PinkyPowers

gerelmx1986 said:


> I am learning german in mexico like in the usa we use comma "," as thousands separator in german they use the dot "." so he's implying 1, 257
> 
> I have 2, 540+ albums




How do the Germans accommodate the decimal point?


----------



## gerelmx1986

pinkypowers said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I am learning german in mexico like in the usa we use comma "," as thousands separator in german they use the dot "." so he's implying 1, 257
> ...


 

 they use the comma for decimal separators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha at first i was baffled and took a bit of time to get used to it as we usa and mexico use decimal point for decimals and comma for thousands


----------



## willywill

Some of the Black Friday deal are already here, this is where i wish i had more time to myself
  Today combo Sony ZX2, Sony PHA3 with masking tape and ATH-M50x


----------



## Mimouille

jjacq said:


> Excuse the uggo RSA to 2.5mm adapter lol.


 
 I will not. We cannot make any concessions to esthetics


----------



## Mimouille

And the Solar is in.


----------



## audioxxx

@Mimouilly if you could only keep one of your precious iem's, 

which one would you keep?

Thanks in advanced..


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mimouille I must know how the Solar compares to... well, everything. 



gerelmx1986 said:


> they use the comma for decimal separators   hahaha at first i was baffled and took a bit of time to get used to it as we usa and mexico use decimal point for decimals and comma for thousands




I would call them silly fools, but they've produced too many brilliant scientists, so clearly their math works well for them.


----------



## Mimouille

audioxxx said:


> @Mimouilly if you could only keep one of your precious iem's,
> 
> which one would you keep?
> 
> Thanks in advanced..


 
  


pinkypowers said:


> @Mimouille I must know how the Solar compares to... well, everything.


 
  
 I need time time with them. They sound really good, TOTL level, but I need to compare with SE5 and Zeus over several weeks.


----------



## jjacq

mimouille said:


> I will not. We cannot make any concessions to esthetics


 


 Currently thinking of grabbing one of the more aesthetically pleasing ones from Norne to be honest since I got this one for like $20... But we shall see.


----------



## audioxxx

mimouille said:


> I need time time with them. They sound really good, TOTL level, but I need to compare with SE5 and Zeus over several weeks.




No problem, let us know when your ready, (even a pm is fine) it would be interesting to know what your thought's are on the matter.

 Seeing you have the pleasure of spending time with quite a few of best of the best in iem's.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Burning in some cables for more extended highs, luscious rich mids and deep bass.

www.headpie.blogspot.com


----------



## Wyd4

expatinjapan said:


> Burning in some cables for more extended highs, luscious rich mids and deep bass.
> 
> www.headpie.blogspot.com



Actually lold.

Annoyingly my 3 year old son was on the verge of sleep when I did 

Back to the drawing board haha


----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


> Some of the Black Friday deal are already here, there is where i wish i had more time to myself
> Today combo Sony ZX2, Sony PHA3 with masking tape and ATH-M50x


 
 You need the PHA3 to drive the ATH's? How is the PHA3 in general?


----------



## thepooh

x relic x said:


> This is misinformation. The DAC hardware is different - more advanced in the Mojo - but the programming is similar, but again slightly different. Both devices don't have a seperate amp section, they simply use the discrete analogue stage from the DAC.
> 
> The analogue section is mostly the same between the Mojo and the Hugo except Rob Watts used three small resistors in the Mojo instead of two large ones in the Hugo to accommodate the Mojo's small size. Other than that the analogue output is identical to the Hugo. In other words both can power full sized headphones with the same power performance. The power from the Mojo is remarkable and is measured at 5.3Vrms with a peak output of 7V. The only thing Rob did for the Mojo specifically for portable use is tune it slightly warmer which suites me fine.
> 
> You can read my review with an interview with the designer Rob Watts that explains what the differences are. It's good know what you are saying before you spread misinformation.




Mea culpa my friend. However, I'm not the author of this misinformation ! There's video review of the Mojo on youtube in which an asian lady is comparing both Chord devices in hands and saying that both has the same dac. (I will update this post with the link once at home)

I've learned something today, I must stop trusting video reviews even if they seems to be official from well known distributors. I never use to spread false information and never intended to ! Till now I've always help people with official statements (mainly from headfi reviewers, websites and professionals) or with my personal experience with the product.


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> You need the PHA3 to drive the ATH's? How is the PHA3 in general?


 
 The sound of the M50x changes depending on the source, from my Snapdragon Samsung Galaxy Note 4 the M50x sound real bad,also
 on the Schiit combo i don't like it. Right now am just playing with the stuff i got from Black Friday. The PHA3 came this week so iam still "analying"
 So far it been OK I paid $700 and think you can get something better, the AMP is weak and Sony want you to buy a separate charger but i just got it, I still
 need to try the balance mode


----------



## x RELIC x

thepooh said:


> Mea culpa my friend. However, I'm not the author of this misinformation ! There's video review of the Mojo on youtube in which an asian lady is comparing both Chord devices in hands and saying that both has the same dac. (I will update this post with the link once at home)
> 
> I've learned something today, I must stop trusting video reviews even if they seems to be official from well known distributors. I never use to spread false information and never intended to ! Till now I've always help people with official statements (mainly from headfi reviewers, websites and professionals) or with my personal experience with the product.




Apologies if I came across negatively. I see a lot of misinformation about the Chord portable DACs so thought I'd clear it up some with information from the manufacturer.



Back to the pictures!


----------



## Massacare

*ignore the x7 . The OTG is not quite "there" yet to use."


----------



## ndburley

XDuoo X3 with Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro and XDuoo XD-05 amp/dac


----------



## alwass89

FiiO X5 2nd Gen, Dignis brown leather case, Denon AH-MM400 headphones.


----------



## mikemercer

LOVIN' this combo!
 AK380 + Noble Audio SAVANTS


----------



## clee290

A little music and a little reading for this muggy Monday..


----------



## Podster

clee290 said:


> A little music and a little reading for this muggy Monday..


 
 Nice Clee, Adel-ta's


----------



## ndburley

XDuoo X1 and Little bear B1 valve amp with SoundMagic E10


----------



## clee290

podster said:


> Nice Clee, Adel-ta's


 
 Haha, I like that!


----------



## HAWKEYE7

The rig, in it's current form.


----------



## Wyd4

Minty fresh


----------



## Whippler

Ipod Classic(7G) w/ iFlash dual, 357GB
 FiiO L11 adapter
 DIY 3.5mm interconnect cable
 Headstage Arrow 4G
 Shure se535 w/ custom filters


----------



## FiJAAS

Fiio X1 High Resolution Lossless Audio Player 
Fiio HS12
Fiio L16
Topping NX1 Portable Amplifier
Audio Technica ATH-IM50
Compact Discs Ripped To Lossless Audio
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
Now all I'm waiting for is my custom interconnect, Vsonic VSD3S, JVC HA-S400 and Topping NX3 to complete this setup.


----------



## rookie2009

Rhapsodio Solar (10 driver)
 Sony Nw Zx2
 7n Crystal Copper Interconnect
 Chord Hugo.


----------



## yacobx

.


----------



## yacobx

fijaas said:


> Fiio X1 High Resolution Lossless Audio Player
> Fiio HS12
> Fiio L16
> Topping NX1 Portable Amplifier
> ...


 

 Wow, thats a great photo sir.


----------



## FiJAAS

yacobx said:


> Wow, thats a great photo sir.




Thanks.


----------



## thepooh

fijaas said:


> Fiio X1 High Resolution Lossless Audio Player
> Fiio HS12
> Fiio L16
> Topping NX1 Portable Amplifier
> ...




The black X1 looks gorgeous, so sad it wasn't yet released when I bought mine (champagne)


----------



## crashtest33

iPod Classic Tarkan CF Mod 128Gb
Fostex AKM AK4480 (hpp1) DAC
Vorzüge VorzAMP Pure II+ Amp
CypherLabs Digital 90deg cable
Self-made custom Line-out cable

T-Peos Altone200s IEMs
Focal Spirit Classic


----------



## PinkyPowers

I got my tour unit.


----------



## ShreyasMax

crashtest33 said:


> iPod Classic Tarkan CF Mod 128Gb
> Fostex AKM AK4480 (hpp1) DAC
> Vorzüge VorzAMP Pure II+ Amp
> CypherLabs Digital 90deg cable
> ...




Hello there, congrats on your Vorzamp purchase. I'm on the lookout for an amp upgrade from my current FiiO E12A, and was highly impressed by the Vorzamp reviews. Also considering the Chord Mojo. Do share the sound impressions of the Pure II+.

Cheers


----------



## T1000

Portable and amazing !


----------



## sepinho

pinkypowers said:


> I got my tour unit.


 
 I like how the screen is raised on the X7 above the body, great design. Hadn't been able to see that on any other picture.


----------



## Ultrainferno

sepinho said:


> I like how the screen is raised on the X7 above the body, great design. Hadn't been able to see that on any other picture.


 
  
 Wait till you drop it screen down first, it won't be as nice


----------



## sepinho

Maybe not perfectly pocketable either (as in "easy to actually put into your pocket"), but damn, it looks great.


----------



## PinkyPowers

It looks kinda cool, but in practical terms, all they've done is make the screen even more vulnerable than usual. And since screens are always the most vulnerable part of a device, the decision is mind-boggling.


----------



## Replicant187

yeah, i don't understand it either.


----------



## crashtest33

shreyasmax said:


> Hello there, congrats on your Vorzamp purchase. I'm on the lookout for an amp upgrade from my current FiiO E12A, and was highly impressed by the Vorzamp reviews. Also considering the Chord Mojo. Do share the sound impressions of the Pure II+.
> 
> Cheers




Hi there. A fine purchase to be sure!
My impressions. 
The II+ is not heavy on bass or treble in a sense that it doesn't over emphasise either. It's really a very well balanced amp.
Bass is there and there's plenty of it, it's just very very clean and controlled.
The treble on this amp is a marvel. It seems to just be,.. Perfect. It is there and enough so to match the bass and mids yet it is astonishingly clear and not at all sharp/harsh or fatiguing yet manages to give insightful clarity and sparkle to every track I can throw at it!
Like everything it's open to a little interpretation and taste but I like control and balance and clarity and that sums the II+ up for me.
Vocals,.. Oh vocals!,.. Heavenly!! Put a bit of Alison Kraus or Katie Melua through this amp and you're in wonderland. They may as well be next to you singing gently into your ear!
Tbh, any other details are specific to my headphones and DAC so it will vary for you. 
I'll be honest, I really want to see if the mojo DAC betters my Fostex and I want to audition the LCD-3, LCD-X, HE1000 and HD800 through the II+ to see how the performance changes.
Bottom line. No portable amp except the Hugo can match it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## yacobx

t1000 said:


> Portable and amazing !




What iems are those?!?!?


----------



## PinkyPowers

yacobx said:


> What iems are those?!?!?




Those beauties are the JH Audio Angie.


----------



## thepooh

ultrainferno said:


> Portable!




I'm a bit curious about the X7, does it have enough power to drive an HD800 at a perfect synergy without needing an amp? What's the difference in terms of SQ with and without the Mojo?


----------



## thepooh

yacobx said:


> What iems are those?!?!?




Seems to be an A&K Angie with the red/black wave design


----------



## PinkyPowers

thepooh said:


> I'm a bit curious about the X7, does it have enough power to drive an HD800 at a perfect synergy without needing an amp? What's the difference in terms of SQ with and without the Mojo?




I believe that's the HD700, which is rather efficient, as these things go.


----------



## HiFiChris

@PinkyPowers

Nah, it is an HD 800.


----------



## PinkyPowers

hifichris said:


> @PinkyPowers
> 
> Nah, it is an HD 800.




Damn. You're right.

I blame it on the angle.


----------



## x RELIC x

thepooh said:


> I'm a bit curious about the X7, does it have enough power to drive an HD800 at a perfect synergy without needing an amp? What's the difference in terms of SQ with and without the Mojo?




The only amp module available currently for the X7 is the 100mW IEM amp module, so no, the X7 can't drive the HD800. Mojo is in a different league.


----------



## T1000

yacobx said:


> What iems are those?!?!?


 

 A&K Angie


----------



## bmichels

t1000 said:


> Portable and amazing !


 
 now, you need to find a very-short interconnect cable


----------



## Ultrainferno

thepooh said:


> I'm a bit curious about the X7, does it have enough power to drive an HD800 at a perfect synergy without needing an amp? What's the difference in terms of SQ with and without the Mojo?


 
  
 X7 with HD800, not going to sound too good. HD800+Mojo is nice, but it's even better with the Hugo: more space, air; detail, layering and sound stage. The Mojo has more body though
  


pinkypowers said:


> I believe that's the HD700, which is rather efficient, as these things go.


 
  
 I actually find the HD700 very amp dependant.
  


x relic x said:


> The only amp module available currently for the X7 is the 100mW IEM amp module, so no, the X7 can't drive the HD800. Mojo is in a different league.


 
  
 This.


----------



## ndburley

Just warming up the little bear for a Klaxons session, Golden Skans awesome track. 
 SoundMagic P21, Little bear B-1 and Xduoo X1


----------



## cattlethief

Picked up these Pioneers for £25 new,sound great.


----------



## andione1983

Here's my beauty.. Fiio x5ii and KZ Ed11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sepinho

What's with all the Little Bear devices I've been seeing recently? The portable tube amp looks interesting, is it worth it?


----------



## ndburley

sepinho said:


> What's with all the Little Bear devices I've been seeing recently? The portable tube amp looks interesting, is it worth it?


 
 When new things pop up its always worth a look, I have the Little Bear B-1 portable valve amp and just got the Little Bear P5-1 for my desk. I love to discover and have a play and these 2 devices are worth a look. The B-1 is not best on battery its about 4 hours to its a valve amp that you can carry around!
 I got the P5-1 a few  days ago here is a link to me putting it together. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/791692/little-bear-p5-1-impressions-and-thoughts
  
 They are both warm sounding and if you are listening to for example The Eagles or Carly Simon which in the day would be vinyl they have that warm sound but without the crackle and pop.


----------



## ndburley

andione1983 said:


> Here's my beauty.. Fiio x5ii and KZ Ed11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are the ED11 that good? you seem to have a great player there and I am surprised you settled on the ED11 by KZ. May have to look at a pair


----------



## andione1983

ndburley said:


> andione1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my beauty.. Fiio x5ii and KZ Ed11
> ...


 
I have never spent hundreds on a set of high end phones... So i guess I don't really have anything to compare to but I have compared to a set of $200 monster in ear phones and these are just as good if not better. 
I don't think you will be upset for $10 usd or whatever they are. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## ndburley

Ok will give them a shot. I would recommend the sound magic E10 or PL21.


----------



## shotgunshane

AK100 mk2 and Chord Mojo. I love gadgets and this combo is about as good as gadget goodness gets. Even though it's a stack, it's still such a small footprint.


----------



## willywill

shotgunshane said:


> AK100 mk2 and Chord Mojo. I love gadgets and this combo is about as good as gadget goodness gets. Even though it's a stack, it's still such a small footprint.


 
 Beautiful combo


----------



## Richsvt

love the blue 100, very nice. Must sound awesome.


----------



## ShreyasMax

crashtest33 said:


> Hi there. A fine purchase to be sure!
> My impressions.
> The II+ is not heavy on bass or treble in a sense that it doesn't over emphasise either. It's really a very well balanced amp.
> Bass is there and there's plenty of it, it's just very very clean and controlled.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the detailed impressions. I guess this shall be topmost on the shortlist for my upgrade, once I'm ready for it that is.
  
 Cheers & happy listening


----------



## DomieMic65




----------



## FiJAAS




----------



## Asiandude420

Fiio X5ii with Noble 4.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Spent a good amount of time at a local store here in Taipei today. Thought I'd share a few pictures. Some outstanding performers were - Westone ES60, Rhine Stage 7, Shure KSE 1500


----------



## Mimouille

Did some testing in Paris and left with the Mojo...


----------



## musicday

cotnijoe said:


> Spent a good amount of time at a local store here in Taipei today. Thought I'd share a few pictures. Some outstanding performers were - Westone ES60, Rhine Stage 7, Shure KSE 1500



What do you think about ES60 vs SKE1500?
Which one will you pick and why?
What cable the Westone used?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## somanydynamos

Where is this local shop in taipei? Went there but couldn't find any


----------



## Cotnijoe

mimouille said:


> Did some testing in Paris and left with the Mojo...


 
  
 What did you think of the mojo vs LPG? I recently got to spend some time with the Mojo as well but didnt get too much time to play with the two together.
  
 Also what IEM? Solar?
  


> What do you think about ES60 vs SKE1500?
> Which one will you pick and why?
> What cable the Westone used?
> Thank you in advance.


 
  
 The ES60 is more of a warm smooth and slightly relaxed signature. Bass is elevated but good. It's a signature I generally don't favor, but I found the ES60 very well done and overall detail and imaging to be good for its type of signature. The KSE 1500 isnt as smooth and relaxed as the ES60 but I can say there are some degree of similarities. The SKE 1500 is sonically definitely better than the ES60 though - at 3000 bucks it better be! Honestly I'm a big fan of custom monitors and portability, which the ES60 offers. On the other hand the KSE 1500 is not a custom and the extra amplifier and DAC also takes away from the portability a bit. So you can say I like the design of the ES60 better technically? But when it comes down to sound the SKE 1500 is absolutely fantastic and definitely worth a listen or a consideration, although the price is certainly VERY steep. 
  
 Also the westones were just using the stock cable.


somanydynamos said:


> Where is this local shop in taipei? Went there but couldn't find any


 
  
 It's a shop called JM-Plus. Its around gong-guan or where National Taiwan University is - if that helps at all. There is also a large electronics market in Taipei that has some headphone stores - although not all are authorized dealers of whatever they're selling. JM-plus is amazing though and I highly recommended as I go every time I get the chance. Jason the owner is awesome and the store is like a little coffee shop.


----------



## Mimouille

MOJO and LPG are different flavors. One has more width and clarity the other has more depth and power. It is the Solar.


----------



## willywill

Happy Christmas and hope you enjoy rest the Holiday
I will post new picture once the Kimber Kable get here


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

willywill said:


> Happy Christmas and hope you enjoy rest the Holiday
> I will post new picture once the Kimber Kable get here


 
  
 I envy you very, very much!


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Centrance Hifi-Skyn, Echobox Finder X1, ipod touch 6G 128GB using Flacplayer app.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mimouille said:


> Did some testing in Paris and left with the Mojo...


 
  
 Audiogarden?


----------



## Mimouille

ultrainferno said:


> Audiogarden?


Indeed. Great shop and great people.


----------



## ndburley

Some Christmas gifts from the wife, The Fiio A3 with the AudioTechnica M50x and Xduoo X3


----------



## cristobalroy

My Latest Portable Rigs.


----------



## ShreyasMax

cristobalroy said:


> My Latest Portable Rigs.


 
  
 Great setup. Cheers!
  
 Eyeing the Vorzuge for my next amp upgrade.


----------



## zilch0md

hisoundfi said:


>




That's a beautiful image! 

Please consider posting it to my gallery thread.


----------



## Koolpep

Festive season setup:
  


 Ak100 blue, RSA The Predator Red, Aurisonics Harmony Gold.


----------



## tiddlywinks

Picture not about the rig ( FiiO X5 and E12 with the JTS IE6 IEMs)
 but the handy (but ugly)  green thing - holds 10 cards plus
 the adaptor.


----------



## Currawong




----------



## HiFiChris

tiddlywinks said:


> Picture not about the rig ( FiiO X5 and E12 with the JTS IE6 IEMs)
> 
> but the handy (but ugly)  green thing - holds 10 cards plus
> the adaptor.




You're the first person on an online forum I've ever seen owning these IEMs (except for me; I've got the Thomann t.bone OEM version of it).


----------



## Arty McGhee

tiddlywinks said:


> Picture not about the rig ( FiiO X5 and E12 with the JTS IE6 IEMs)
> but the handy (but ugly)  green thing - holds 10 cards plus
> the adaptor.


 
 i like i because its ugly
 if the X5 supports OTG (i know my X3 ii does)
 you could figure out a way to connect all those cards 
 through some sort of mini hub and be able to select them from the x5
 that would be cool (and even uglier)


----------



## tiddlywinks

hifichris said:


> You're the first person on an online forum I've ever seen owning these IEMs (except for me; I've got the Thomann t.bone OEM version of it).


 
 I like them very much, small, lightweight, great sound (to these old ears anyway).


----------



## SuperTMA

My dual player setup...
  
 Sony PHA3 - Amp/DAC
 Sony MDR-Z7 headphones
 Samsung S3 - dedicated DSD player thru Onkyo HF player app. All phone functions turned off.
 Ipod Video Gen 5.5 - Wolfson DAC. Modified with 500GB SSD, Rockboxed OS, dedicated FLAC player.
  
  
  
 And yes, I live on the edge.
 I dont use RUBBERS!


----------



## yacobx

supertma said:


> My dual player setup...
> 
> Sony PHA3 - Amp/DAC
> Sony MDR-Z7 headphones
> ...


----------



## SuperTMA

Yes, the ipodis fully modded.


----------



## FiJAAS

lex tan said:


> My portable rig
> iPod Nano 7th Gen
> RSA the shadow
> ALO green line mini to mini
> Sennheiser IE800 IEM




What do you use to stack your rig in place?


----------



## yacobx

supertma said:


> Yes, the ipodis fully modded.




Sweet!! 

Capless? Or which caps?


----------



## jonsim86

New Rig
Sansa Clip+ & FLC8S


----------



## ndburley

XDuoo X1 with Fiio A3 and AudioTechnica M50x


----------



## alan_g

basso dx50>mojo>testone um3x


----------



## palermo

Old setup minor change, SD2s with PlusSound copper litz 6


----------



## gerelmx1986

supertma said:


> And yes, I live on the edge.
> I dont use RUBBERS!


 
 We all know your trickery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you use sticky 3M strips or velcro strips Ha! gotcha


----------



## DMinor

yacobx said:


> supertma said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the ipodis fully modded.
> ...


 
  
 Go with a completely capless audio pipeline (including amp which implements servo & compatible op amps). I hate to keep the secret which has made me to believe this synergy is as good as you can get for in-ear audio. The 3D sound stage (dynamics) and separations are unreal to these ears. It sounds better than jomo if not mojo. Keep in mind I listen primarily to classical music dominated by symphonies and orchestral work which is the most demanding in these two categories. 
  
 Here is my understanding of excellence in 3D sound stage or dynamics. It delivers clean & extended bass & treble on both ends with the compliments of airy movement. It will enable you to gain a few db's. Forget about volume match in comparison to others and you could tell immediately even on very low volume.


----------



## yacobx

dminor said:


> Go with a completely capless audio pipeline (including amp which implements servo & compatible op amps). I hate to keep the secret which has made me to believe this synergy is as good as you can get for in-ear audio. The 3D sound stage (dynamics) and separations are unreal to these ears. It sounds better than jomo if not mojo. Keep in mind I listen primarily to classical music dominated by symphonies and orchestral work which is the most demanding in these two categories.
> 
> Here is my understanding of excellence in 3D sound stage or dynamics. It delivers clean & extended bass & treble on both ends with the compliments of airy movement. It will enable you to gain a few db's. Forget about volume match in comparison to others and you could tell immediately even on very low volume.




I've wanted to go capless, how do I know if my amp is capless? I have a c&c bh2. My problem is I have no experience with soldering. So I need to find someone to do it for me. Only audiominor is offering the service and its capped.


----------



## DMinor

yacobx said:


> I've wanted to go capless, how do I know if my amp is capless? I have a c&c bh2. My problem is I have no experience with soldering. So I need to find someone to do it for me. Only audiominor is offering the service and its capped.


 
  
 No idea about c&c bh2, but if the specs don't tell then you may ask the amp maker how the amp section has been implemented (servo or capped) to handle DC bias. Also the op amps should be switchable for you to try at your own disposal.


----------



## FFBookman

triangle love hanging at the studio. 
 still running unbalanced. still sounds amazing on everything i plug it in to.
  

  
 never felt my speakers push as much air as when pono is feeding them.
 they move in perfect harmony and move the air like industrial fans. frickin awesome.


----------



## thepooh

ndburley said:


> Some Christmas gifts from the wife, The Fiio A3 with the AudioTechnica M50x and Xduoo X3




Nice wife


----------



## ndburley

thepooh said:


> Nice wife


 
 Very, I already had the XDuoo X3 but the headphones and amp where what she heard from me over the last 6 months. She was making notes! Next Christmas I will drop more expensive hints!


----------



## HiFiChris

> Next Christmas I will drop more expensive hints!


 


 Orpheus 2 maybe?


----------



## ndburley

hifichris said:


> Orpheus 2 maybe?


 
 I think I may need to work my way up a little on that one but it would be nice


----------



## apollo11

My Portable Rig!!!
 Sony Xperia Z2, Chord MOJO, Sen HD650!!


----------



## yacobx

ultrainferno said:


> Back to basics today




I want to get one of those little guys


----------



## Mimouille

ultrainferno said:


> Back to basics today


Well amped, how does it compare to the good DAPs? I was tempted to buy one with a RSA Shadow.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mimouille said:


> Well amped, how does it compare to the good DAPs? I was tempted to buy one with a RSA Shadow.


 
  
 It's niced but it lacks detail, space, air and depth. But is a fun sound for on the go. Fun in a small package


----------



## crashtest33

So, rubbish but small?! Lol
I'd love someone to make an iDAC that small. A mini 3-box rig would be brilliant!


----------



## Mimouille

ultrainferno said:


> It's niced but it lacks detail, space, air and depth. But is a fun sound for on the go. Fun in a small package


Hum so not so good...thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mimouille said:


> Hum so not so good...thanks.


 
  
 It's only normal these new high end DAPs sound better


----------



## HiFiChris

Still better than the latest iPod Classic by a good margin, imho.


----------



## yacobx

hifichris said:


> Still better than the latest iPod Classic by a good margin, imho.




What sounds better?


----------



## HiFiChris

Less hiss, more clarity, better dynamics...


----------



## gerelmx1986

hifichris said:


> Still better than the latest iPod Classic by a good margin, imho.


 
  
 Latest? if it's already discontinued , betetr say "Still better than the now-discontinued iPod Classic..."
  
 I had one, but well accidents happen LOL, dropped it ON and it died, i got a fiio x3 1st gen, then a sony A17 walkman and now what i consider the best walkman to date and the best DAP i've heard the NW-ZX100 128GB + 200GB sanDisk micro SD
  
 I will stop it for now and save for my wedding costs... my German BF popped me the question


----------



## zilch0md

ultrainferno said:


> It's nice but it lacks detail, space, air and depth. But is a fun sound for on the go. Fun in a small package


 
  
 Would you attribute that to the quality of the line level signal coming from the LOD or to the Meier Audio Corda Quickstep?  
  
 That's a loaded question, because I'm thinking those problems are not caused by the amp.
  
 Mike


----------



## yacobx

hifichris said:


> Less hiss, more clarity, better dynamics...




What vs what?


----------



## HiFiChris

yacobx said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Less hiss, more clarity, better dynamics...
> ...


 


 Your question was referring to the iPod Classic vs. Nano 6G, and so was my response.


----------



## cattlethief

The optical input on my AK120 Titan going to some use!


----------



## Ultrainferno

zilch0md said:


> Would you attribute that to the quality of the line level signal coming from the LOD or to the Meier Audio Corda Quickstep?
> 
> That's a loaded question, because I'm thinking those problems are not caused by the amp.
> 
> Mike




The cord Quickstep is a really good amp. This is purely the nano's influence. Crap in = crap out


----------



## NZheadcase

companions for the day.


----------



## ndburley




----------



## yacobx

nzheadcase said:


> companions for the day.




What is happening here???


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@yacobx
  
 He has has switch for the input on his Oppo HA-2 device. You can connect two devices digital, or three if you go for the analoge input. He can use the switch to use the source he want's to use.
  
  
  
 Happy new year, the ER-4 is still one of the best IEMs in its price range for reference flat neutral sound <3


----------



## NaiveSound

*dx80 to mojo to se846*


----------



## NZheadcase

yacobx said:


> What is happening here???


 
  
 Hey @yacobx. That's an Oppo HA-2 paired with A) Sony Experia Z on the Android/USB input, and B) an iPhone 4s on the iOS input. The Sony is for Tidal and FLAC files whilst the iOS is doing Spotify duty. The HA2 is driving the Fidelio X2.


----------



## NZheadcase

naivesound said:


> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> *dx80 to mojo to se846*


 
  
 Nice! How's it stuck together? Velcro on the back of the gear?


----------



## NaiveSound

nzheadcase said:


> Nice! How's it stuck together? Velcro on the back of the gear?




I did velcro at first, however thst was not sturdy enough, I then used the hard velcro (male) on both sides of the equipment, and used hot glue on those velcro tape (in the future all I do is peel off) 

Now it's stuck and won't come apart unless you peel it, very good Do not put hot glue directly on the equipment, put it on velcro, hot glue can distroy paint


----------



## Overkill Red

AK120 -> special silver hybrid IC -> Pico Slim -> FitEar MH335DW w/ Forza's Hybrid v1 cable

Got an AK as a gift, and am loving this setup right now, can't wait for the leather AK case to arrive so I can dual lock the amp and player together.


----------



## NaiveSound

overkill red said:


> AK120 -> silver/copper hybrid IC -> Pico Slim -> FitEar MH335DW w/ Forza's Hybrid v1 cable
> 
> Got an AK as a gift, and am loving this setup right now, can't wait for the leather AK case to arrive so I can dual lock the amp and player together.




Nice and compact, how do your phones stack against the se846?


----------



## San Man

naivesound said:


> *dx80 to mojo to se846*


 
 What brand interconnect cord is that?


----------



## Overkill Red

san man said:


> What brand interconnect cord is that?




From the looks of it, I'm pretty sure it's the FiiO L17 cable. I have one, pretty well built for the price.


----------



## alan_g

san man said:


> What brand interconnect cord is that?


 

 looks like a fiio l17


----------



## Overkill Red

naivesound said:


> Nice and compact, how do your phones stack against the se846?




Don't have an 846, sorry. I've auditioned them before but I don't think I remember the sound well enough.


----------



## NaiveSound

L17 it is, I wonder if it's the best way to connect my dx80 to mojo?


----------



## San Man

naivesound said:


> L17 it is, I wonder if it's the best way to connect my dx80 to mojo?



Thank you


----------



## San Man

Man it's dangerous to look at this thread for an extended amount of time haha!


----------



## NaiveSound

san man said:


> Man it's dangerous to look at this thread for an extended amount of time haha!




I've spent hours, and loved it, what's your stack like?


----------



## San Man

naivesound said:


> I've spent hours, and loved it, what's your stack like?


 
 For now, it'll be my iphone 6+, CCK, W40s, and my just ordered Mojo 

 No pics obviously, but it's not going to be nice to look at anyway lol


----------



## NaiveSound

That's not a bad set up, it doesn't matter what you feed your mojo, it's gonna dominate and the musicality you will just enjoy, you can order a cheap iPhone case and cut the back and fit your mojo on the back of it for nicer portability, you can do lots of things, 

No need to get a dap, however a dx50 is pretty cheap on eBay, you could pair it with that, the size of both are amazing


BTW, this thread made me get the Mojo


----------



## San Man

naivesound said:


> That's not a bad set up, it doesn't matter what you feed your mojo, it's gonna dominate and the musicality you will just enjoy, you can order a cheap iPhone case and cut the back and fit your mojo on the back of it for nicer portability, you can do lots of things,
> 
> No need to get a dap, however a dx50 is pretty cheap on eBay, you could pair it with that, the size of both are amazing
> 
> ...


 
 The Mojo thread and a few member's helpful recommendations steered me toward the Mojo.   I'm liking how the W40s sound, and there's no doubt I'll upgrade some time in the future, so the Mojo will be there ready and able when I decide  
  
 I'm positive I can't go wrong with the mojo, and worst case scenario, I'll add a dedicated DAP simply for the external controls instead of having to pull out the phone everytime I want to change tracks etc.
  
 I'll figure out how to secure them once that bridge arrives haha.


----------



## willywill

Sony rig fully complete


----------



## Richsvt

Current hiking companion


----------



## NaiveSound

richsvt said:


> Current hiking companion




I love the cable, I wonder what those earbuds are?


----------



## willywill

naivesound said:


> I love the cable, I wonder what those earbuds are?


 
 http://www.aloaudio.com/shop/campfire-audio-lyra


----------



## Richsvt

Yep, Campfire Lyra. The cables are Norne Silver Therium. DX80 for the DAP...


----------



## x RELIC x

Cayin N5 DAP & JH Angie.


----------



## PinkyPowers

A beautiful photo of two beautiful products.


----------



## Adu




----------



## jjacq




----------



## NaiveSound

Dx80 to mojo to se846 

Just not impressive to me, I need a *fun * and engaging *energetic sound*

Maybe the se846 are the wrong iem for me


----------



## zilch0md

Tidal HiFi > iPod Touch 6 > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


----------



## AeroSatan

I disliked the Shure's as well, if you want twice the fun for half the price check out the Sony Z5's   A true Gem
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


naivesound said:


> Dx80 to mojo to se846
> 
> Just not impressive to me, I need a *fun * and engaging *energetic sound*
> 
> Maybe the se846 are the wrong iem for me


----------



## San Man

zilch0md said:


> Tidal HiFi > iPod Touch 6 > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


 
 Man that looks super compact, nice job


----------



## zilch0md

san man said:


> Man that looks super compact, nice job


 
  
 Thanks.  The iPod Touch 6 is thinner than an iPhone 5s and slightly smaller in the other dimensions, as well. Even with that clear plastic case, it doesn't overhang the Oppo HA-2.  The whole thing easily slips into a shirt pocket.


----------



## willywill

aerosatan said:


>


 
 You use the Sony Z5 with your ZX2 or P1, it been said a few time the ZX2 and Z5 don't go well with each other.


----------



## alan_g

today listening setup


----------



## superhoras

Listening setup for today  
Asg harmony+ak240


----------



## Rebkos

zilch0md said:


> Tidal HiFi > iPod Touch 6 > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


 
  
 Maggot Brain!! One of the best songs ever!


----------



## Arty McGhee

rebkos said:


> Maggot Brain!! One of the best songs ever!


 
 +1 eddie hazel


----------



## FFBookman

zilch0md said:


> Tidal HiFi > iPod Touch 6 > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


 

 Maggot Brain!   Aw yeah, nothing wrong with that. Can you get to that?


----------



## Mimouille

New player, great sound. Aune M2S with Rhapsodio Solar.


----------



## PinkyPowers

How small are the Solar, compared to say, Angie or Layla. Do they fit flush with the ear?


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> How small are the Solar, compared to say, Angie or Layla. Do they fit flush with the ear?


 
 It is large, not flush in the ear unless you insert very deep, but not as large as the Roxannes / Layla. Really comfortable to me with spinfit tips.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I find Angie perfectly comfortable, too. But she is quite big, and sticks out a lot.


----------



## NaiveSound

pinkypowers said:


> I find Angie perfectly comfortable, too. But she is quite big, and sticks out a lot.




I need a comparison between Angie and se846 I'm not really liking my se846, 

I'm wishing I could find a hifi shop (I guess that's what you call them?) around my town but I can only find car audio places (richmond, va) 

Disappointed


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I need a comparison between Angie and se846 I'm not really liking my se846,
> 
> I'm wishing I could find a hifi shop (I guess that's what you call them?) around my town but I can only find car audio places (richmond, va)
> 
> Disappointed




Head over to the Angie thread. There's a couple users that have had both hanging out there. Personally I didn't like the SE846 at all in comparison.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/765867/jh-audio-angie-impressions-and-discussion-thread/1380#post_12222143


----------



## whoever




----------



## superhoras

Just using this small DAP fo today with one of my oldest earbud


----------



## cuiter23

zilch0md said:


> Tidal HiFi > iPod Touch 6 > Oppo HA-2 > Oppo PM-3


 
  
 Doesn't look you have HiFi on that track


----------



## zilch0md

cuiter23 said:


> Doesn't look you have HiFi on that track




You're right!


----------



## superhoras

Portbale setup when i forgot to bring my DAP 
Asus+beyeydynamic a200p + af180


----------



## Ehr33

My 1tb portable solution
Windows tab/Foobar - OTG hubs - portable HDD - Ibasso D12 - UE900


----------



## zilch0md

ehr33 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi, Ehr33,
  
 I really like this!   
  
 Your creation evidences a lot of "thinking outside the box."   You're not copy-catting anything else I've seen.
  




  
 I'm amazed the 1TB drive can get enough power from the Acer tablet (even if you weren't using a USB hub.)
  
 Would a battery-powered USB hub allow you to simultaneously charge the tablet while playing music?
  
 How long does the D12 battery last with your IEMs (or...  Which runs out first - the tablet or the D12)?
  
 One more question:


----------



## Josefale

]

My 1tb portable solution
Windows tab/Foobar - OTG hubs - portable HDD - Ibasso D12 - UE900[/quote]

Could you tell me what's the model of the tablet? I'm looking for a small tablet than runs a full Windows version to run programs like jriver...
Thanks.


----------



## whoever

How big is this thing actually ? Looks small , handsome here, but on their site looks huge...





mimouille said:


> New player, great sound. Aune M2S with Rhapsodio Solar.


----------



## spitfire777

THIS IS ALL I NEED


----------



## Montyburns

spitfire777 said:


> THIS IS ALL I NEED


 
  
 ...exept this ashtray...and this paddle game...this and the ashtray and paddle game.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZTdqh-a0tU


----------



## spitfire777

So true


----------



## Richsvt

montyburns said:


> ...exept this ashtray...and this paddle game...this and the ashtray and paddle game.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZTdqh-a0tU


 
 Nice. I quote that often and no one gets it...


----------



## Montyburns

richsvt said:


> Nice. I quote that often and no one gets it...


 

 Never a more perfect forum than Head-Fi. Always one more...


----------



## Ehr33

zilch0md said:


> Hi, Ehr33,
> 
> I really like this!
> 
> ...




Hi zilch0md, glad that you like it. Yes, the hub allow me to charge all my devices simultaneously while playing music.

The D12 battery is superb. Installed Bur Brown OPA134/2134,but still it could run for more than 12 hours between charges. I likely drain to drain my tab battery twice before I could change my D12.

On your last question, that's just a cable tag. Cheers!


----------



## Ehr33

josefale said:


> ]
> 
> My 1tb portable solution
> Windows tab/Foobar - OTG hubs - portable HDD - Ibasso D12 - UE900




Could you tell me what's the model of the tablet? I'm looking for a small tablet than runs a full Windows version to run programs like jriver...
Thanks.[/quote]

Hi Josefale, that's Acer Iconia Tab 8W. It's run on Windows 8.1. I believe it's a 7 inch tab. You basically can install any music software to it (for Windows of course). Cheers!


----------



## gerelmx1986

ehr33 said:


> zilch0md said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Ehr33,
> ...


 

 and your Disk is HDD (platters) or SSD? i think sandoisk announced a pocketable 2TB SSD but costs like hell HAHA, i have two 2TB normal HD's one is the backup for all my media, music makes 730GB and videos & photos like 500GB


----------



## FiJAAS

Apple iPod Nano 1st Generation


----------



## Ehr33

and your Disk is HDD (platters) or SSD? i think sandoisk announced a pocketable 2TB SSD but costs like hell HAHA, i have two 2TB normal HD's one is the backup for all my media, music makes 730GB and videos & photos like 500GB
[/quote]

It's HDD, waiting for the portable SDD drop their prices, it'll be awesome! More efficiency = longer battery life


----------



## Josefale

ehr33 said:


> Hi zilch0md, glad that you like it. Yes, the hub allow me to charge all my devices simultaneously while playing music.


 
 What kind of witchcraft you use to do that?


----------



## Mimouille

whoever said:


> How big is this thing actually ? Looks small , handsome here, but on their site looks huge...


 
 Does this help?


----------



## Ehr33

josefale said:


> What kind of witchcraft you use to do that?






You could get this hub easy on ebay.

By plugging charger cable into the micro port, it will charge all the devices connected to it, including the host.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

There's no going wrong with the 1st gen


fijaas said:


> Apple iPod Nano 1st Generation


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## ExpatinJapan

I've created a monster!

Ipod touch 6g, CCK, adapter, ifi iPurifier, adapter, cable , COZOY Aegis, Echobox X1.


----------



## yacobx

expatinjapan said:


> I've created a monster!
> 
> Ipod touch 6g, CCK, adapter, ifi iPurifier, adapter, cable , COZOY Aegis, Echobox X1.





>





> wut


----------



## raulromanjr

My current IEM Portable Rig:
 Sony A17, FiiO E12, Audio Technica ATH-IM04, customized phone case pouch (last picture shows original)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Simple version


----------



## raulromanjr

My current full-size headphone portable rig:
 Sony A17, FiiO E12, Sony Z7, extra cables, adapters, etc. all made transportable in a Deloop Audiophile headphone bag.


----------



## San Man

shotgunshane said:


> AK100 mk2 and Chord Mojo. I love gadgets and this combo is about as good as gadget goodness gets. Even though it's a stack, it's still such a small footprint.


 
 This is how I want to configure mine.   What brand cable is that Shane?


----------



## x RELIC x

san man said:


> This is how I want to configure mine.   What brand cable is that Shane?




http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&page=6


----------



## San Man

x relic x said:


> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&page=6




Thank you sir!


----------



## shotgunshane

Yep, that's it. They'll ask for a picture of your rig with a ruler in centimeters across it, so they can get a perfect fit. Really quick and friendly staff.


----------



## Mimouille

Update with my new RSD 2.98 cable. So thin


----------



## San Man

shotgunshane said:


> Yep, that's it. They'll ask for a picture of your rig with a ruler in centimeters across it, so they can get a perfect fit. Really quick and friendly staff.


 
 Thanks Shane.  Do they stock these or is it custom made?


----------



## JACONE

san man said:


> Thanks Shane.  Do they stock these or is it custom made?


 

 I order a pair a few weeks back and chose the option that I wanted from drop down menu so no picture required. 
 Just make sure you select the cable that will enable you to stack units how you want them. 
  
 Either the  AK on top of Mojo buttons or both stacked with mojo buttons exposed which will require the diagonal cable.
  
 I hope this makes sense


----------



## whoever

mimouille said:


> Does this help?


 
 thank you yes


----------



## San Man

jacone said:


> I order a pair a few weeks back and chose the option that I wanted from drop down menu so no picture required.
> Just make sure you select the cable that will enable you to stack units how you want them.
> 
> Either the  AK on top of Mojo buttons or both stacked with mojo buttons exposed which will require the diagonal cable.
> ...




Yes, thank you. Their website, is well, slightly archaic and hard to understand. Guess I have to call them tomorrow

Edited: Funny thing is you can only select the jacket thickness and plug termination. There's no method to select the length :rolleyes:


----------



## shotgunshane

san man said:


> Yes, thank you. Their website, is well, slightly archaic and hard to understand. Guess I have to call them tomorrow
> 
> Edited: Funny thing is you can only select the jacket thickness and plug termination. There's no method to select the length :rolleyes:




Yep, call or email. It's all custom made. They'll take care of you. Mine is the 5mm version. I'm glad I got the thicker cable for durability.


----------



## m0k4

ibasso dx80 with Trinity Atlas  (sorry for image quality  )


----------



## Mimouille

Strangers in the night...exchanging glances


----------



## FFBookman

Why my DAP rocks (besides outstanding sound quality):
  
 Pocketability:

  
  
 No case or stand needed:

  
 Can run line out, balanced, or unbalanced(x2) with built-in jacks.
  

  
 Total weight 130g, 128gb internal, rugged, fits easily in the hand, hard to lose, easy to see:

  
 Even lives in a pocket or bag with keys and other crud, nothing bothers it:

  
  
 Needless to say I love this product. Best $400 I've ever spent on music playback, by far. 
 Respect the triangle!


----------



## howdy

mimouille said:


> Strangers in the night...exchanging glances


 

 Looks great! I will be getting the MoJo soon but will pair it with the DX90.


----------



## alan_g




----------



## ndburley

Cayin N5 and SoundMagic E10


----------



## San Man

shotgunshane said:


> Yep, call or email. It's all custom made. They'll take care of you. Mine is the 5mm version. I'm glad I got the thicker cable for durability.




Just got off the phone with them, very knowledgeable and friendly sales tech!


----------



## whoever

ffbookman said:


> Why my DAP rocks (besides outstanding sound quality):
> 
> Pocketability:
> 
> ...



Doesn't the pono feel like a constant boner in your pocket??


----------



## Arty McGhee

whoever said:


> Doesn't the pono feel like a constant boner in your pocket??


 
 heck yeah


----------



## gerelmx1986

arty mcghee said:


> whoever said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the pono feel like a constant boner in your pocket??
> ...


 

 LOL LOL, he may attract ladies (or gay dudes) attention


----------



## Mimouille

howdy said:


> Looks great! I will be getting the MoJo soon but will pair it with the DX90.


It sounds incredible.


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 said:


> LOL LOL, he may attract ladies (or gay dudes) attention


Or more likely female aliens who's males have Toblerone shaped penises.


----------



## FFBookman

whoever said:


> Doesn't the pono feel like a constant boner in your pocket??


 

 It is like a constant boner no matter where it sits.  SQ is the biggest dick.


----------



## AeroSatan

willywill said:


> You use the Sony Z5 with your ZX2 or P1, it been said a few time the ZX2 and Z5 don't go well with each other.


 

 I use them with both, alternating with the Z7's and the A3's, the only difference being I use a tiny portable Fiio amp with my ZX2 since it doesn't have as much juice driving my bigger cans like the P1 does.


----------



## Montyburns

ffbookman said:


> It is like a constant boner no matter where it sits.  SQ is the biggest dick.


 That should be the tag line for Head Fi.


----------



## Arty McGhee

gerelmx1986 said:


> LOL LOL, he may attract ladies (or gay dudes) attention


 
  


mimouille said:


> Or more likely female aliens who's males have Toblerone shaped penises.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

First setup : D
  
 Ipod touch 5th gen , Oppo Ha-2 , Philips M1MKII


----------



## NZheadcase

twirlywhirly555 said:


> First setup : D
> 
> Ipod touch 5th gen , Oppo Ha-2 , Philips M1MKII


 
 Quite an impressive first setup you got there.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## yacobx

Oh man.....


----------



## cn11

Coming from ZX2 / UM Mason, I just sort of decided spur of the moment to try the QP1R & Campfire Audio Jupiter... I thought it would be hard to improve on the ZX2/Mason, but it's happened....


----------



## ndburley




----------



## willywill

cn11 said:


> Coming from ZX2 / UM Mason, I just sort of decided spur of the moment to try the QP1R & Campfire Audio Jupiter... I thought it would be hard to improve on the ZX2/Mason, but it's happened....


 
 How does the Jupiter and Sony zx2 sound, if you try it. The Jupiter was $1300 but the price drop to $900 which is a lot better, money saved can go towards a balanced cable for the ZX2


----------



## NaiveSound

ndburley said:


>




I see Porta pros quite a bit here and there, what's it with them? Are they abnormally good for the price? Or do people have them because it's affordable? 

What's the sound like?


----------



## ndburley

naivesound said:


> I see Porta pros quite a bit here and there, what's it with them? Are they abnormally good for the price? Or do people have them because it's affordable?
> 
> What's the sound like?


 
 The porta pros are like enjoyable. The are good in sound for the price and I can lay down with these and drift away listening to the doves or Kasabian and enjoy it massively. The thing with the Koss Porta pro is that they are not the best in my collection but and remind you of how good your best headphones are as we all get used to anything we use a lot. The Koss on a bus or walking to work are great and I think it is worth having them in your collection.
 also its like wearing the 80's on your ears


----------



## PinkyPowers

ndburley said:


> also its like wearing the 80's on your ears




lol. That's a fantastic selling point!


----------



## cn11

willywill said:


> How does the Jupiter and Sony zx2 sound, if you try it. The Jupiter was $1300 but the price drop to $900 which is a lot better, money saved can go towards a balanced cable for the ZX2


 
  
 Yeah it's great that the price came down from $1299. It really helps save funds for other gear.
  
 The Jupiter sounds fantastic out of every source I've tried it with, from the iPhone 6+, to ZX2, up to the QP1R or course. It sounds best out of the Questyle, but the ZX2 does totally fine by it too. The Jupiter doesn't require crazy power levels and any of these sources drive it totally fine.


----------



## HiFiChris

naivesound said:


> ndburley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





They are classic and inexpensive, that's all. 

Tonality is very bassy, warm and dark - nothing I personally like. Resolution is more or less okay for the price, but there are better in-ears for less imho.
They sound quite muffled and veiled - still their resolution and bass speed is very slightly better than the Sennheiser PX 100-II's (I wouldn't be surprised if they used the same drivers, as sound is almost identical). 

What's good about them is that they are very lightweight and don't isolate exterior noise. Whenever I want to use open-back headphones for sports, the Koss are a good choice - lightweight, cheap, stay in place quite well. Nonetheless they sound only mediocre and I am no fan of their tonality, so I tame the lows and add some treble to make them more balanced and less muffled sounding. Haven't used them for about two years though.
Oh, and the headband adjustment mechanism likes to pull out hair.


----------



## ndburley

hifichris said:


> They are classic and inexpensive, that's all.
> 
> Tonality is very bassy, warm and dark - nothing I personally like. Resolution is more or less okay for the price, but there are better in-ears for less imho.
> They sound quite muffled and veiled - still their resolution and bass speed is very slightly better than the Sennheiser PX 100-II's (I wouldn't be surprised if they used the same drivers, as sound is almost identical).
> ...


 
 Agreed the Koss are not the best sounding but handy for the lack of isolation. My wife got these for my birthday and I still enjoy giving them a blast on the way to work for example. They are light and easy to store in a bag. They feel weak but you can throw a lot at them and also I loved the look of them, its like a trow back to the 80's when they first came out.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

nzheadcase said:


> Quite an impressive first setup you got there.  Very nice indeed.


 

  Thanks  , It seemed like a good place to start


----------



## zilch0md

twirlywhirly555 said:


> First setup : D
> 
> Ipod touch 5th gen , Oppo Ha-2 , Philips M1MKII


 
  
  


nzheadcase said:


> Quite an impressive first setup you got there.  Very nice indeed.


 
  
  


twirlywhirly555 said:


> Thanks  , It seemed like a good place to start


 
  
 Truly. In my opinion, for a portable setup, any _reasonable_ _amount _of money you might spend trying to experiment with improving either the source, the UI, or the DAC will likely take you down a notch.
  
 You've completely bypassed all the misery many of us have long endured with the bug-ridden UIs and jump-through-hoops file format and storage limitations imposed by so many DAP manufacturers, requiring endless firmware updates and frankly, modifications to our own behavior, threading a mine-field of bugs - literally enabling dysfunctional designs in what amounts to nothing short of co-dependency. 
  
 In my opinion, about the only avenues left to explore for your rig would be different headphones and/or a portable amp. if the headphones need more power than the HA-2 can provide.
  
 Update: You might want to get one of these - it makes the rig much more pocketable: 
  

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY


----------



## marko93101

twirlywhirly555 said:


> First setup : D
> 
> Ipod touch 5th gen , Oppo Ha-2 , Philips M1MKII
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very jealous of this set up! Really want the HA-2 but the €350 price tag it comes with is hard to justify.


----------



## zilch0md

More pics of iPod Touch 6 > Oppo HA-2
  
 Mike


----------



## HiFiChris

​ ​​​  ​  ​ ​ ​  ​


----------



## Whitigir

For Sunday relaxation

Fostex th900 with upgraded silver removable cables
TRRS Balanced connection to Zx2
Solid silver braided 10 cores main cables


----------



## Montyburns

whitigir said:


> For Sunday relaxation
> 
> Fostex th900 with upgraded silver removable cables
> TRRS Balanced connection to Zx2
> Solid silver braided 10 cores main cables


 

 Whomever made that case did a great job. I wish I had one for my rig(s). The little flap that holds the headphone cables is the shiznit. So simple. Don't know why other case-makers haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## cattlethief

New Mojo module add-ons(streaming and tons of storage)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

FiiO EX1 just out of the box and ready to pair with the FiiO M3.


----------



## willywill

expatinjapan said:


> FiiO EX1 just out of the box and ready to pair with the FiiO M3.


 
 Looks good in black, lets hope the paint don't chip off


----------



## Whitigir

montyburns said:


> Whomever made that case did a great job. I wish I had one for my rig(s). The little flap that holds the headphone cables is the shiznit. So simple. Don't know why other case-makers haven't figured that out yet.




Thank you! It is actually the stock pouch that came with the zx2...I inky happened to cut the top layer to access the screen, and yes..I love the strap


----------



## _j_

zilch0md said:


> Update: You might want to get one of these - it makes the rig much more pocketable:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRJZ2CY


 
 Does this come in black?
 Any other nice streamlined options in black?


----------



## jjacq

This $10 case houses a lot of my audio accessories and mostly portable stuff. Hope this helps someone in organizing.


----------



## ArrancarV

My humble setup
Fiio x3ii > Null Audio Vitesse Copper > SD-2


----------



## Mimouille

AK100 Mk2 Limited Edition Sapphire Blue in Aiuto Metal Bumper Case > Sysconcept optical > Mojo > RSD 2.98 4 wire > Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## San Man

Anything between the metal bumper case and the mojo?


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Anything between the metal bumper case and the mojo?


 
 3M Dual Lock Low Profile


----------



## zilch0md

_j_ said:


> Does this come in black?
> Any other nice streamlined options in black?




No, but for a lot more money you can go purple:



www.moon-audio.com/adl-idevice-id-8l-lightning-to-usb-cable.html


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> AK100 Mk2 Limited Edition Sapphire Blue in Aiuto Metal Bumper Case > Sysconcept optical > Mojo > RSD 2.98 4 wire > Rhapsodio Solar




Very sexy, the size match is OCD heaven. I wonder how good the rhapsody sound


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> Very sexy, the size match is OCD heaven. I wonder how good the rhapsody sound


 
 Very Very good.


----------



## scooter666

Hi there,
  
 I just joined the forum last week after looking at some of the nice setups that are being presented here and that inspired me.
 Actually I wanted to post a picture of my little project which is a Chord Mojo combined with a HTC M9.
  
 Unfortunately I do not have the rights to attach photos...which is odd for a thread about pictures.
 I will upload them as soon as I get the permission to post pictures. So as of now I can only describe the setup:

 I didn`t like the idea of using double-sided tape or similar approaches (or even rubber bands). The Mojo is a nice piece
 of equipment but it has some issues like the exposed knobs that can easily be incidently hit. Also I imagine that the
 aluminum surface is prone to scratches and will look ugly soon.

 So we built a little custom case for the Mojo using carbon fibre and then attached it with low profile screws to a 
 smartphone cover. I`m using it since two weeks on a daily basis and it works just fine...very portable!

 thx


----------



## zilch0md

^ Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## scooter666

Here we go


----------



## psikey

With my new case and using thin Sticky Fixers for a really strong/thin bond. Prefer to have this orientation to guard Mojo buttons from accident pressing. Phone is Z5C with 128GB microSD.


----------



## whoever

@scooter: Hahaha, looks like an artisanal bomb dude!


----------



## scooter666

whoever said:


> @scooter: Hahaha, looks like an artisanal bomb dude!




Trust me, I was sweating a bit when I travelled from Germany via Hongkong to Taiwan. The security check folks were quite interested. In Germany the Mojo got an extra scan.


----------



## zilch0md

scooter666 said:


> Here we go


 
  
 Nicely constructed and no doubt very utilitarian, but ugly (in my opinion).  Still, it's smartly functional.


----------



## el boricua

Line5 amp from LC Prime, $31 in amazon; no day. also have the desktop version, i think they sound the same except this one's volume knob doesn't make the scratchy noise that is apparently typical of these inexpensive amps. haven't heard better amps but I think it sounds great.


----------



## el boricua

sorry, I meant "no dac"...


----------



## jjacq

My most recent setup is last year's fun.


----------



## el boricua

another angle of the setup.


----------



## metinnitem1

Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## zilch0md

My latest travel rig:
  




  




  
*Sony Walkman NWZ-A17* with custom rt.angled USB emulation cable for digital output to the Oppo HA-2, plus two 128GB micro SD cards with FLAC files
  
*32GB iPod Touch 6* for WiFi streaming (Tidal HiFi) with aftermarket rt.angled Lightning to USB A cable to the HA-2
  
*Oppo HA-2* (ESS9018K2M DAC) Line Level out, powered by Anker Astro Pro 10,000 mAh 5V Li-Ion battery pack to keep both the HA-2 and iPod charged during play 
  
*iBasso PB2* (balanced output amp) with 4x LME49990 in the Input Voltage gain stage and 4x LT1028 as buffers, set for Hi Gain, fed by a Cardas HPI 3.5mm interconnect from the HA-2, powered by an Energizer XP8000 8,000 mAh Li-Ion battery via a 16V Willy Cable inline voltage regulator to supply the PB2 with maximum permissible voltage.
  
 iBasso CB11 interconnect XLR 4 pin female Cable to Hirose HR10A male with *Toxic Cables Silver Poison* UPOCC, 96-inch, naked, terminated for 4-Pin XLR and HD800 (balanced)
  
*Sennheiser HD 800* (modded with a very thin, 16mm wide, felt "washer" surrounding the drivers - to cover the hard reflective metal rings)
  
  
 Plus alternate op-amps in an aluminum case, battery chargers and cables, micro SD card holder,etc.


----------



## _j_

zilch0md said:


> No, but for a lot more money you can go purple:
> 
> 
> www.moon-audio.com/adl-idevice-id-8l-lightning-to-usb-cable.html


 

 Thanks for the link! 
  


zilch0md said:


> My latest travel rig:
> 
> 
> *Sony Walkman NWZ-A17* with custom rt.angled USB emulation cable for digital output to the Oppo HA-2, plus two 128GB micro SD cards with FLAC files
> ...


 

 Impressive! If you don't mind the question, what is your mode of travel normally?
  


expatinjapan said:


>


 
 What is that amp? dac also?


----------



## HiFiChris

> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 

 Cozoy Aegis.


----------



## yacobx

hifichris said:


> Cozoy Aegis.


 

 I have been looking at this doc too. but i think I'm gonna settle on the fiio k1


----------



## willywill

el boricua said:


>


 
 1st person i seen that have the AMP facing the screen.


----------



## el boricua

willywill said:


> 1st person i seen that have the AMP facing the screen.


i installed rubber feet to protect the screen;it's my first setup, didn't know there was a protocol for it.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

raulromanjr said:


> My current IEM Portable Rig:
> Sony A17, FiiO E12, Audio Technica ATH-IM04, customized phone case pouch (last picture shows original)



The silver color of the Walkman is just mesmerizing with every users picture.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

_j_ said:


> zilch0md said:
> 
> 
> > No, but for a lot more money you can go purple:
> ...


dac/amp for ios/android/pc COZOY Aegis .
Full review on my blog


----------



## zilch0md

_j_ said:


> [snip]
> 
> Impressive! If you don't mind the question, what is your mode of travel normally?
> 
> [snip]


 
  
 It's not for use while traveling, but rather, after getting there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Most frequently, I travel by foot...
  
 ...to a hammock on our deck in the back yard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Less frequently, I travel by car or, less frequently still, by air, to a holiday or business destination.  
  
 I don't have any problem getting through airport security, except for once having to forfeit a long Torx-head screwdriver that I used for opening my PB2 case to roll op-amps. I now carry the little L-shaped Torx tool that came with the PB2.
  

  
 Mike


----------



## tiddlywinks

X5 with the Pioneer XPA-700 still on line as yet to get a coaxial lead with the ATH-MSR7's. I'm liking the Pioneer
 with the X5 more than I liked the E12 it replaces.


----------



## evertyler

Added a pair of 598's to my collection


----------



## funkforfood




----------



## adobotj

My mini travel rig  



Ak100ii > DIY short toslink > Mojo > Rhapsodio-rti2  

I'm so addicted to this combo right now. The rhapsodio-rti2 is phenomenal! Outputs all the wonders of mojo and more.


----------



## _j_

expatinjapan said:


> dac/amp for ios/android/pc COZOY Aegis .
> Full review on my blog


 
 It's beautiful... Thanks for the review.
 Does it ever feel 'heavy' dangling off of the headphone cord?
  


zilch0md said:


> It's not for use while traveling, but rather, after getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome! The way it should be.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

No, the Cozoy Aegis is very light. Like an aluminum feather.


----------



## mysony1

After work...


----------



## AnakChan

Shure KSE1500 with AK380 underneath


----------



## PinkyPowers

That's exciting. And lovely photo.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Shure KSE1500 with AK380 underneath


I am thinking of putting the Aune M2S instead of the AK380...AKM4490 with less money


----------



## _j_

expatinjapan said:


> No, the Cozoy Aegis is very light. Like an aluminum feather.


 

 Poetically stated! Thank you.


----------



## zilch0md

anakchan said:


> Shure KSE1500 with AK380 underneath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


pinkypowers said:


> That's exciting. And lovely photo.


 
  
 Yes!  Please consider re-posting this one to the gallery thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

One thing I hate about mobile dac/amps is that we're supposed to use rubber bands to attach them to phones which is a really dumb idea. After experimenting with bands, velcro and whatnot I settled on lightweight case attached to the dac with double-sided tape. It doesn't block the screen and I can remove it whenever I feel like not carrying a brick around me.


----------



## toxicdrift

HD25 Alu's with the DacMagic XS v2


----------



## Mimouille

toxicdrift said:


> HD25 Alu's with the DacMagic XS v2


 Cool picture


----------



## AnakChan

zilch0md said:


> Yes!  Please consider re-posting this one to the gallery thread.  Thanks!


 

 Thx. Didn't know about that thread!! I'll add the below to the thread too...


----------



## northendjazz

Ibasso DX50 / impactaudio cable / Neco Soundlab V4 Dual Mono / Beyerdynamic DT1350 > is the portable rig but either he400's or alessandro ms1's if I'm somewhere with little external noise.


----------



## mysony1

anakchan said:


> zilch0md said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!  Please consider re-posting this one to the gallery thread.  Thanks!
> ...




This photo really stunning with the 335sr. If with the K2 faceplate will be perfect.


----------



## DMinor

Trade for mojo


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Shure KSE1500 with AK380 underneath


 
 Does this came come with the Shure?


----------



## Mimouille

Aune M2S > Spiral Ear SE5 Ultimate


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Sinarca

mysony1 said:


> After work...


 

 Absolutely cool !


----------



## yacobx

dminor said:


> Trade for mojo


 
 What! you would trade this for a MOJO?


----------



## Marat Sar

dminor said:


> Trade for mojo


 
  
 What exactly is in there? (I have a Mojo I was planning to sell: Mojo + Layla = weeeird soundstage, goes behind your ears somehow...)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Echobox Finder X1, Centrance Mini-M8, Venturecraft 7N lightning cable, Flacplayer app


----------



## ExpatinJapan

The FiiO M3 and EX1 IEMs. 
The best budget bang for your dollar?
Testing now...


----------



## cuiter23

expatinjapan said:


> The FiiO M3 and EX1 IEMs.
> The best budget bang for your dollar?
> Testing now...


 
  
 fiio's really putting themselves out there with all these new products


----------



## gerelmx1986

cuiter23 said:


> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> > The FiiO M3 and EX1 IEMs.
> ...


 
 Agree they look very nice, i've seen their evolution from the ol' good X3 first gen to this


----------



## frankraindog

Fiio X7 and Nighthawk


----------



## Kundi

expatinjapan said:


> Echobox Finder X1, Centrance Mini-M8, Venturecraft 7N lightning cable, Flacplayer app




I've never heard of flacplayer app. IOS and Android? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankraindog

Fiio X7 + CIEM


----------



## _j_

Rediscovering some old friends today.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Apple G5                       c421 OPA2227(op-amp)                         HD202


----------



## mrhizzo

Anyone have pictures of cases to organize cables and dap? I tried to find some good cases but is really hard!


----------



## raulromanjr

mrhizzo said:


> Anyone have pictures of cases to organize cables and dap? I tried to find some good cases but is really hard!


 

 Van Nuys.  Can't order directly from them if you are in the states but there are vendors who sell and ship some of their more popular cases to the US.
http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_potaam_index/index.html


----------



## FFBookman

My fave part of the pono rig - no extra cases, cables, or items required. Truly mobile:


----------



## mrhizzo

raulromanjr said:


> Van Nuys.  Can't order directly from them if you are in the states but there are vendors who sell and ship some of their more popular cases to the US.
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_potaam_index/index.html





WOW!

That's what I need. I tried to find the page from this brand, and I couldn't. Thanks!

I bought some days ago the case for the Onkyo, using Tenso or something like this. I will see more cases in this page now. ;p


----------



## rayeonsg




----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## howdy

Here are my new cables from Forza Audioworks!
  

 Oppo HA2>Ipod Touch 5g>Forza Claire>Oppo PM3 &
  

  
 A&K Jr.>Forza Audio Clair>Alclair RSM CIEM


----------



## willywill

Quick picture Of the 64 Audio U6 and Sony ZX2


----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


> Quick picture Of the 64 Audio U6 and Sony ZX2


 
 What do you think of the U6's?


----------



## DR650SE

Little bit of old skool and a little bit of new skool.


----------



## thepooh

dr650se said:


> Little bit of old skool and a little bit of new skool.




Nice, is it running on the stock battery or it has been replaced? I have some old iPods that has serious battery issues after 5 years of usage, and it's a real challenge to get them replaced


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> What do you think of the U6's?


 
 Massive bass, i am going to burn them in for 50 hours and hope the bass tighten


----------



## yacobx

thepooh said:


> Nice, is it running on the stock battery or it has been replaced? I have some old iPods that has serious battery issues after 5 years of usage, and it's a real challenge to get them replaced




I've replaced a few iPod batteries, all you needs is YouTube and eBay


----------



## NaiveSound

Do i pods have good dacs?


----------



## Redcarmoose

naivesound said:


> Do i pods have good dacs?





That is a complex question. Each one they have ever made sounds slightly different. On Head-Fi you will have different people who like different ones.

As a generalization they are OK. Only really OK. Still something like the Touch G5 will actually noticeably scale with higher bit rate FLAC files. The Dac is maxed out at a sample rate of something like 24bit-48kHz. So In comparison there are way better portable and home DACs out there. Even if your a member of the 16 bit - 44.1 kHz camp, other DACs even do just that way better. What some Apple products do is offer a flat-non-noticeably wrong sound signature.

The redeeming factor for folks is the UI, gone is all the slow lagging and downright stupid BS you get with much of the high-end portable DACs in this community.

With Apple Touch you get a smooth super high definition UI experience second to none. Too bad they are doing away with the headphone jacks on the iPhone 7. No more Apple for us types.


----------



## HiFiChris

NaiveSound

The overall implementation is mire important than the used chip - the same DAC/Amp in two devices can sound totally different because of the internal design.
Saying that, the older iPod models were mediocre at best, not measuring that well either. I even had an iPod Nano 1G that had massive channel imbalance over the LO (none over the HO surprisingly)n dynamic range, noise and distortion levels were rather poor. I don't find the last Classic to be that good either.
The newer generations are quite decent imho. 

Seems like Apple discontinued the iPods though (just look at their website, the iPods are hidden somewhere in the shop and can't be found on the main site anymore).


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Rig of the day
  

  
  
 Source: Samsung S4 with UAPP for streaming
 DAC: Hifime Sabre ES9018K2M
 AMP: Meier Audio Corda Quickstep
 IEM: LEAR LHF-AE1d


----------



## On The And Of 1

h1f1add1cted said:


> Rig of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stack attack! 

Assuming the Hifime Sabre ES9018K2M improves upon the SQ of the S4?


----------



## zilch0md

As crazy as that looks, and as cumbersome as it is, the combination of an ESS9018K2M DAC and the Meier Quickstep is like an Oppo HA-2 on Steroids. That's got my respect as being an extremely accurate, neutral, highly resolving and transparent, yet powerful rig. Basically, any headphone or IEM you use will be about the only thing adding any flavor to the signal. And it will drive an LCD-2 with authority. Nice!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

on the and of 1 said:


> Stack attack!
> 
> Assuming the Hifime Sabre ES9018K2M improves upon the SQ of the S4?


 
  
 Yes this DAC has a very clean powerful output, with two digital filter settings, pretty nice for less than 120 Euro.
  


zilch0md said:


> As crazy as that looks, and as cumbersome as it is, the combination of an ESS9018K2M DAC and the Meier Quickstep is like an Oppo HA-2 on Steroids. That's got my respect as being an extremely accurate, neutral, highly resolving and transparent, yet powerful rig. Basically, any headphone or IEM you use will be about the only thing adding any flavor to the signal. And it will drive an LCD-2 with authority. Nice!


 
  
 Yes this was the reason why I added this DAC between, for my HD800 also a very pleasant combo.


----------



## ChristopherOwen

FiiO X7 & E18:


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

Sony A25 Walkman and MDR-100AAP with matching Sony promotional headphone stand.


----------



## cuiter23

daejeoncitizen said:


> Sony A25 Walkman and MDR-100AAP with matching Sony promotional headphone stand.


 
  
 Is that the Daejeon woman?


----------



## DaejeonCitizen

cuiter23 said:


> Is that the Daejeon woman?


 
  
 Alas it is not. It's the Korean singer IU who promotes Sony over here.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Omg... The stand actually comes with an IU xut out in front of it?


----------



## cj3209

daejeoncitizen said:


> Alas it is not. It's the Korean singer IU who promotes Sony over here.


 

 Oh, I get it - LOL....


----------



## audioxxx

The stand is a classic, love it, could always use it as a dart board, as well. Lol. 

Go Sony


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## el boricua

why, but why, put a dac between a smartphone and a headphone amp?


----------



## zilch0md

el boricua said:


> why, but why, put a dac between a smartphone and a headphone amp?




The inserted DAC offers much better SQ than the smartphone's internal DAC.


----------



## PinkyPowers

el boricua said:


> why, but why, put a dac between a smartphone and a headphone amp?




DACs play a large role in over-all sound quality. Smoothness, detail, PRaT, even soundstage. The DAC you use is as important as any other link in the chain.

Now, for the sake of convenience, I suggest using a DAC/Amp combo when stacking with a smartphone. A triple stack is awkward as hell.


----------



## drmrwt

My portablish humble rig. 
  
 BTW what should my next buy be if i have a 500$ budget? Should i upgrade my dac/amp like mojo, or go for a lesser impedance headphone like the hd 25 II or the denon 7000's?


----------



## NaiveSound

pinkypowers said:


> DACs play a large role in over-all sound quality. Smoothness, detail, PRaT, even soundstage. The DAC you use is as important as any other link in the chain.
> 
> Now, for the sake of convenience, I suggest using a DAC/Amp combo when stacking with a smartphone. A triple stack is awkward as hell.




I agree, Chord Mojo is a very good dac as stated in all sources


----------



## el boricua

zilch0md said:


> The inserted DAC offers much better SQ than the smartphone's internal DAC.


does that mean that the smartphone's dac is bypassed?


----------



## PinkyPowers

el boricua said:


> does that mean that the smartphone's dac is bypassed?




Absolutely yes. And the smartphone's amp. 

You feed the secondary DAC via USB out. The smartphone never gets into the analogue conversion. It outputs pure digital.

For a while I was running this little setup.


----------



## el boricua

pinkypowers, i must thank you because the dumb me had not realized that you people connect the smartphone via usb. all is clear now, thank you again.


----------



## el boricua

pinkypowers, if i want to try out a stand alone dac with optical and coaxial inputs, is there a cable that goes usb from the smartphone to either of that dac's inputs?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Let someone correct me if I'm wrong (I'm no expert), but I don't think you can. You'd have to put a conversion box between the phone and the DAC.

What DAC are you looking at that has optical and coaxial, but not USB?


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## PinkyPowers

Good. You've moved on. Now you can send me those Solars.


----------



## Kundi

mimouille said:


>




What iems are these? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> Good. You've moved on. Now you can send me those Solars.


 
 Somebody else already has them 


kundi said:


> What iems are these?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Somebody else already has them




Send me their address and I'll get right to it, then.


----------



## el boricua

pinkypowers said:


> Absolutely yes. And the smartphone's amp.
> 
> You feed the secondary DAC via USB out. The smartphone never gets into the analogue conversion. It outputs pure digital.
> 
> For a while I was running this little setup.







pinkypowers said:


> Let someone correct me if I'm wrong (I'm no expert), but I don't think you can. You'd have to put a conversion box between the phone and the DAC.
> 
> What DAC are you looking at that has optical and coaxial, but not USB?


 it's a smsl 192 pro dac, sounds good but no usb. it's hooked up to a bluray player.


----------



## AeroSatan

mimouille said:


> Somebody else already has them


 
  
  
 Seems like an awfully high retail price for a set of items producing 10-23k frequency response


----------



## Cotnijoe

aerosatan said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else already has them
> ...




Not sure if kidding or not... ...


----------



## Mimouille

aerosatan said:


> Seems like an awfully high retail price for a set of items producing 10-23k frequency response


 
 It's the typical frequency response, same for the Layla for instance. Or maybe you are kidding? Or looking for iems for your dog?


----------



## AeroSatan

Yea, humor doesn't translate well online


----------



## Cotnijoe

aerosatan said:


> Yea, humor doesn't translate well online




Ita ok i appreciate it


----------



## San Man

aerosatan said:


> Yea, humor doesn't translate well online


 
 Usually you have to post some type of emoticon to portray sarcasm    lol


----------



## AeroSatan

Lol, and on that note can anyone recommend good IEMS for a dog with an appropriate frequency response?


----------



## Mimouille

aerosatan said:


> Lol, and on that note can anyone recommend good IEMS for a dog with an appropriate frequency response?


 
 Anything with a strong enough cable to chew on.


----------



## DMinor

Those are precisely made for dogs, I mean the TOTL dogs. Hopefully this time humor translates well and be easy on me.


----------



## keepitsimple

_j_ said:


> Rediscovering some old friends today.


 
 ive had a billion px 100s.i notice from your profile that you have Sennheiser HD650.Is there a massive difference.


----------



## DR650SE

thepooh said:


> Nice, is it running on the stock battery or it has been replaced? I have some old iPods that has serious battery issues after 5 years of usage, and it's a real challenge to get them replaced




Thanks. It's still the stock battery. I bought it basically new on eBay for $100 a year ago. Till then it hadn't been used. So far so good. Hoping it holds up. Be even being unused, and stored for a over a decade, I can't complain. It held up well over that time.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> aerosatan said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like an awfully high retail price for a set of items producing 10-23k frequency response
> ...


 
 +1 LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , my Sony XBA-A3 Iem have a freq reponse of 10Hz to 40KHz... suitable from elephants to dogs LOL LOL


----------



## ndburley




----------



## _j_

keepitsimple said:


> ive had a billion px 100s.i notice from your profile that you have Sennheiser HD650.Is there a massive difference.


 

 Most definitely. At least $300. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, even though both have that nice, familiar, warm Sennheiser sound, PX-100 sounds more upfront and flabby than HD-650. A little boomier on the low end and perhaps a bit more punch in the upper-mids. HD-650 is way more controlled, yet relaxed and smooth with a spectacular soundstage.
  
 Beyond sound, there is also the fit ~ while PS-100 is an awesome comfortable fit, HD-650 is like sticking your skull between 2 pillows. Comfiness fit for a King.
  
 HD-650 is definitely worth the money, but ONLY if you have a decent amp to power them. Headphone out from any mobile player is not going to cut it. 
 No matter what though, I always keep those PX-100s at the ready for the 1st Gen iPod Shuffles. What an awesome combo.


----------



## howdy




----------



## Kundi

howdy said:


>


 
 All i see is headphones. lol


----------



## howdy

They are called Dharma


----------



## Kundi

howdy said:


> They are called Dharma


 
 But is there a DAP under the headphones?


----------



## tiddlywinks

Todays combo


----------



## NaiveSound

tiddlywinks said:


> Todays combo




What iems?


----------



## tiddlywinks

Audio Technica ATH IM70's


----------



## RyuX84

Shure SE846 with Norne Therium Silver Cable
  
  


 Noble Savant with Custom Silver Cable


----------



## thepooh

naivesound said:


> Do i pods have good dacs?







redcarmoose said:


> That is a complex question. Each one they have ever made sounds slightly different. On Head-Fi you will have different people who like different ones.
> 
> As a generalization they are OK. Only really OK. Still something like the Touch G5 will actually noticeably scale with higher bit rate FLAC files. The Dac is maxed out at a sample rate of something like 24bit-48kHz. So In comparison there are way better portable and home DACs out there. Even if your a member of the 16 bit - 44.1 kHz camp, other DACs even do just that way better. What some Apple products do is offer a flat-non-noticeably wrong sound signature.
> 
> ...




I was an iPod lover before I got into the flac game, most iPods have the latest and best mobile dac of their era, which should satisfy the average music lovers. The amp section is always powerful enough to feed portable headphones OTG. The battery life has been improved on the latest iPod touch edition. The cons are that, competition is rude; you can get better for less money with better support for even DSD out of the box, most flac players from the app store are paid apps, the output is only up to 24/48 and the Bluetooth is not aptx certified for lossless playback. 

As a result, iPods are good if you're sticking with 16/44 mp3,aac,alac,wav and aiff along with Deezer,Tidal, Spotify for streaming, but it won't be your favorite toy for serious audiophile needs.


----------



## deltronzero

ZX2 + Angies


----------



## willywill

ZX2 + 64 Audio U6


----------



## Redcarmoose

thepooh said:


> I was an iPod lover before I got into the flac game, most iPods have the latest and best mobile dac of their era, which should satisfy the average music lovers. The amp section is always powerful enough to feed portable headphones OTG. The battery life has been improved on the latest iPod touch edition. The cons are that, competition is rude; you can get better for less money with better support for even DSD out of the box, most flac players from the app store are paid apps, the output is only up to 24/48 and the Bluetooth is not aptx certified for lossless playback.
> 
> As a result, iPods are good if you're sticking with 16/44 mp3,aac,alac,wav and aiff along with Deezer,Tidal, Spotify for streaming, but it won't be your favorite toy for serious audiophile needs.




The FLAC player app is free with small advertising, plays my thickest HD files like 24bit-192Hz smooth as silk. No hiccups like VLC did when play pushed. IMO the rudest thing about the competition is the UI, I'm sure it will get fixed as the years go by.


----------



## FFBookman

naivesound said:


> Do i pods have good dacs?


 

 "Good" = sufficient for their expected uses. Classic iPods had average at best DACs with average amplification. For it's size and convenience, at it's time and price point, it wasn't bad. 
  
 Touch iPods and phones have other issues:
  

a DAC that is tasked with all sorts of data to turn into sound- voice, games, apps, siri, etc., often times in parallel
a DAC that is optimized for lossy data conversion and usually capped at 16/44 lossless (24/96 at most)
a chassis packed with every sensor, radio, and form of interference made
a chassis with very little room for audio components. analog parts must be combined, stacked, and otherwise compromised. in fact most analog is now done on 1 chip in these mobile devices and the minijack is surrounded by electrical components
dirty power shared with every subsystem on the device, with aggressive power saving from hardware and software.
music sound quality is last on the list of features for a phone, so the builder does nothing to shield or improve anything
  
 This is why real listeners end up with either external DAC/Amps strapped to a storage device or an all-in-one DAP that avoids most of the problems above, like a Pono or Sony Walkman.
  
 Also - once you've lived with good pure source for a few minutes you won't want to go back to iTunes or streaming.  Every set of speakers I own, from $10 to $1k, sound better when playing good source. Every system I feed pure source into sounds the best it can. 
  
 "The best it can" is an important concept in audio, and might help you from over-spending on hype. You have to know that something is already the best it _can_ sound before trying to upgrade it.  Most people say "new speakers", "new amp" and the reality is that much of their source/DAC/pre-amplification is bad.


----------



## turo91

Ready for my new business trip


----------



## Redcarmoose

ffbookman said:


> "Good" = sufficient for their expected uses. Classic iPods had average at best DACs with average amplification. For it's size and convenience, at it's time and price point, it wasn't bad.
> 
> Touch iPods and phones have other issues:
> 
> ...




I have had pretty much every iPod ever made. 1st gen Shuffle, 2nd gen Nano, iPod Video, 1st gen IPod mini (yep, the one made for women only) 1st gen Touch and the 5th gen Touch is by far the best sounding to my ears. I've also had all the iPhones. The 1st gen 500mb Shuffle with the Wolfson DAC had the warmest sound but lacked a little detail. 

I do everything with the Touch, listen to music, take photos, write and read emails, and even write whole reviews using it for word processing. It's the ultimate device and even sounds amazing powering my full size AHD 7000 headphones. I guess it could be lacking in sound quality, but I don't notice it?

Totally agree that source is key. In my main rig the DAC makes $20 headphones sparkle.


----------



## thepooh

redcarmoose said:


> The FLAC player app is free with small advertising, plays my thickest HD files like 24bit-192Hz smooth as silk. No hiccups like VLC did when play pushed. IMO the rudest thing about the competition is the UI, I'm sure it will get fixed as the years go by.




Can you name a second free app that can play flac in the app store? I screened all of them, as I said in my previous comment, "MOST" of them are paid apps, I didn't said "ALL" ! However, you can try some apps for free but with very limited functionality and lots of ads. 

I purchased the HF Player, installed it on all my idevices and it sounds great with my Onkyo HA 200, but isn't at the level of a dedicated audiophile dap with proper 24/192 dacs.

I'm looking forward to buy the HA300 and use it as my main dap with occasional pairing with my idevices, Onkyo really ace in terms of SQ but ironically the HA300, in despite of been apple certified, it doesn't support Alac.


----------



## clee290

Kickers just came in.. ♫​


----------



## Redcarmoose

thepooh said:


> Can you name a second free app that can play flac in the app store? I screened all of them, as I said in my previous comment, "MOST" of them are paid apps, I didn't said "ALL" ! However, you can try some apps for free but with very limited functionality and lots of ads.
> 
> I purchased the HF Player, installed it on all my idevices and it sounds great with my Onkyo HA 200, but isn't at the level of a dedicated audiophile dap with proper 24/192 dacs.
> 
> I'm looking forward to buy the HA300 and use it as my main dap with occasional pairing with my idevices, Onkyo really ace in terms of SQ but ironically the HA300, in despite of been apple certified, it doesn't support Alac.



Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## JACONE

deltronzero said:


> ZX2 + Angies


 

 Nice! What kind of case is that for your ZX2?


----------



## essencez

QP1R + SE 5-Ultimate.


----------



## Mimouille

essencez said:


> QP1R + SE 5-Ultimate.


 
 Great pic. Listened to the QP1R briefly on my SE5 Ultimate, sounded great.


----------



## bahbahbah

I really can't believe the difference in sq between this Cu and the standard one is so significant......


----------



## John Culter

bahbahbah said:


> I really can't believe the difference in sq between this Cu and the standard one is so significant......


 

 enclosure of the player has zero effect for the sound signature/quality of portable player ) they just did the internal tuning different from original 380
 but anyway the design is gorgeous


----------



## Deftone

aerosatan said:


> Seems like an awfully high retail price for a set of items producing 10-23k frequency response


 
  
 my iems have a response of 5 - 45k 
  
 thats not a reason i got them though aha
  
 my dog had a listen and he thinks they are the best earphones hes ever heard.


----------



## CareyPrice31




----------



## Mimouille

This is a great pairing for reference yet musical and airy sound.


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> This is a great pairing for reference yet musical and airy sound.




I don't see that player around much, what is it, how does it compare to other known players? What is the sound like?


----------



## San Man

My humble rig and carrying case


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> I don't see that player around much, what is it, how does it compare to other known players? What is the sound like?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-m2-32bit-dsd-portable-music-player/reviews/15118


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great congratulations. How are you liking the sound?


----------



## San Man

mimouille said:


> Great congratulations. How are you liking the sound?


 
 Most excellent so far.   The N4 is everything they said it was, I just wish it fit as well as the old Westones did.    My only real pet peeve of them so far.
  
 But I got something coming from Sammy next month like I told you, can't wait!


----------



## Kundi

clee290 said:


> Kickers just came in.. ♫​


 
 What kind of cables?


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Most excellent so far.   The N4 is everything they said it was, I just wish it fit as well as the old Westones did.    My only real pet peeve of them so far.
> 
> But I got something coming from Sammy next month like I told you, can't wait!


Noble N4?


----------



## San Man

Yes


----------



## clee290

kundi said:


> What kind of cables?


 

 It's just some cheap cable I found on eBay that I got for my Shures 
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311356046769?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Kundi

clee290 said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of cables?
> ...




Thank you 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFBookman

> Wanna see my waveform?


----------



## larsjuhljensen

My largest portable setup: Sony Xperia Z3 Compact > FiiO E12 Mont Blanc > beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro
  
 The quality of the audio output from the Xperia is good enough that I feel no need for a portable DAC. However, what it has in quality it lacks in raw power. The FiiO E12 is an almost perfect match in size and capable of driving all headphones I've tried with authority. Together they make for a great sounding setup that is still quite handy


----------



## unknownguardian




----------



## NaiveSound

unknownguardian said:


>




I like the look of the iems, what are they? And how do they compare to the se846 (if use tried)


----------



## bigsausage

naivesound said:


> I like the look of the iems, what are they? And how do they compare to the se846 (if use tried)


 
 Also is that the Pioneer DAP? May I ask where you got the case from, looks nice.


----------



## Mimouille

Bondage-fi.


----------



## emusic13

Does anyone know of a small lined pouch that has a divider small enough for iems? Id like to be able to slip the monitors in when walking about.


----------



## unknownguardian

naivesound said:


> I like the look of the iems, what are they? And how do they compare to the se846 (if use tried)



kl-ref from japan. cant really remember how does the shure846 sounds like because it isnt to my liking.


bigsausage said:


> Also is that the Pioneer DAP? May I ask where you got the case from, looks nice.



the dap is onkyo dp-x1. got the case from a diy-case maker. you can check their website here (http://works-leather.reacter.jp/) for more info but am not too sure are they still selling it.


----------



## Podster




----------



## Kundi

podster said:


>


 
 I see you!


----------



## Replicant187

kundi said:


> I see you!




thought it was weird wallpaper lol


----------



## NaiveSound

kundi said:


> I see you!




That player looks like it costs 5$ from a thrift store, I'm sure sound quality is good tho, cause I see it around quite a lot, but man.... Those looks.... Ugh


----------



## Podster

naivesound said:


> That player looks like it costs 5$ from a thrift store, I'm sure sound quality is good tho, cause I see it around quite a lot, but man.... Those looks.... Ugh


 

 I had it on tour and it's really a very nice player but I'm weird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Guess I could have posted this one


----------



## ndburley




----------



## clee290

Not a Cayin N5, but..
  
 Astell&Kern AK Jr + Cayin C5 + Aurisonics Kicker


----------



## gerelmx1986

naivesound said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > I see you!
> ...


 
 Looks like a knock-off Gameboy LOL


----------



## NaiveSound

gerelmx1986 said:


> Looks like a knock-off Gameboy LOL




Definitely like a 90s product, but hey, if people are enjoying it and it's putting out good sound than why not, I looked up the price and was turned off even more, I don't see it betting mojo, or even dx90/80


----------



## Mimouille

The N5 sounds delicious. Only its...special looks stopped me from being it. Talking about this DAC another player with the AKM DAC. 

I am so happy that I finally have the new spinfit for small bores.


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> The N5 sounds delicious. Only its...special looks stopped me from being it. Talking about this DAC another player with the AKM DAC.
> 
> I am so happy that I finally have the new spinfit for small bores.




You have so many iems, can you scale from. 1 to 10 which ones you like best? Please?


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> You have so many iems, can you scale from. 1 to 10 which ones you like best? Please?


I only have 3 now. Se5 would be a 9.5. Galaxy not sure yet, between 8.5 and 9. Solar around the same. 846 around 8.


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> I only have 3 now. Se5 would be a 9.5. Galaxy not sure yet, between 8.5 and 9. Solar around the same. 846 around 8.




What genres do 846 fit best for u


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> What genres do 846 fit best for u


 Well tracks that are not overcharged, for instance some nice folk.


----------



## x RELIC x




----------



## nephilim32

clee290 said:


> Not a Cayin N5, but..
> 
> Astell&Kern AK Jr + Cayin C5 + Aurisonics Kicker




Also, I've got that exact FiiO mini to mini cable. It's excellent. Great build quality and under 20$! You can't go wrong. I think it has some small percentage of Litz copper, which is like the purest copper I think you can get today. 

Such a sweet rig. I can't wait (feb3) till I get my AK JR. Be joining you mr. Clee in the "AK JR impressions thread.' Looking forward to joining the family. Take care. Happy listening.


----------



## zilch0md

My latest transportable rig causes difficulties with airport security.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just kidding!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Rig of the day for HD 800 and classical music:
  

  

  
  
 Samsung S4 with UAPP (WiFi streaming) > USB > Hifime Sabre ES9018K2M > IC > Meier Audio Corda Quickstep


----------



## clee290

nephilim32 said:


> Also, I've got that exact FiiO mini to mini cable. It's excellent. Great build quality and under 20$! You can't go wrong. I think it has some small percentage of Litz copper, which is like the purest copper I think you can get today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome! Looking forward to seeing you in the Jr thread


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


>




Very nice. Those your 3D printed K10s?

Hows the fit? Any problems?

Still looking forward to your comparison with Angie.


----------



## yacobx

podster said:


>




I have been really curious about the havis recently. Which model are you using and why do you like them? 
Also where do people get the carbon fiber pecies from?


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> Very nice. Those your 3D printed K10s?
> 
> Hows the fit? Any problems?
> 
> Still looking forward to your comparison with Angie.




Thanks! Yes, the K10 SLA, less money than the universal with all the benefit of customs. 

The fit is great, kudos to my audiologist and Noble. Impressions coming to the Angie thread soon. Both are great IEMs!!


----------



## thepooh

Huawei P8 + The Wall (flac) + Hibymusic + Shure SE846 = eargasm


----------



## alwass89

Got some new toys (minus the MDR-1A). This will (hopefully) be my portable rig for a long while
  

 Cayin N5 ->Diginis leather case ->Surf Cables 2.5mm balanced cable->Sony MDR-1A


----------



## H20Fidelity

yacobx said:


> I have been really curious about the havis recently. Which model are you using and why do you like them?
> Also where do people get the carbon fiber pecies from?




Havi B3 Pro 1 are an excellent IEM. 
Havi got the balance and tonality basically spot on, they're a worthy investment. Plus an extremely wide soundstage. Must try product.


----------



## HiFiChris

DX80 -> DIY ViaBlue & copper cable -> TU-HP02 -> MR2


----------



## Podster

yacobx said:


> I have been really curious about the havis recently. Which model are you using and why do you like them?
> Also where do people get the carbon fiber pecies from?[/quot
> 
> The carbon look is a Wokei touch, FiiO carbon fiber sticker from my X3ii sticker pack.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Getting familiar with the new Sia album while out for a walk on this lovely day.



It's quite good. Maybe as good as her last. I need more time before I decide.


----------



## deltronzero

What I had to play with during the weekend


----------



## CareyPrice31

deltronzero said:


> What I had to play with during the weekend


 
  
 Can you take a picture of what the red and blue PlusSound logos look like on your Roxanne cable?


----------



## JuanseAmador

hifichris said:


> DX80 -> DIY ViaBlue & copper cable -> TU-HP02 -> MR2




How is the DX80? Planning to buy it next month, since it looks like the best DAP of all time. Beautiful device.


----------



## NaiveSound

juanseamador said:


> How is the DX80? Planning to buy it next month, since it looks like the best DAP of all time. Beautiful device.




It's full of bugs but nice sounding, each firmware switches sounds, .. Lots of glitches but sounds nice, dual SD slots, check out the impressions threads


----------



## Deftone

deltronzero said:


> What I had to play with during the weekend


 
  
 Dammmmmmnnnn, which iem and dap combo did you like the most?


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1 are an excellent IEM.
> Havi got the balance and tonality basically spot on, they're a worthy investment. Plus an extremely wide soundstage. Must try product.


 
  I will sir! I asked to get it for my birthday  2/11 coming up soon


----------



## deltronzero

careyprice31 said:


> Can you take a picture of what the red and blue PlusSound logos look like on your Roxanne cable?


 
 Those are Layla's, and sorry I don't have them with me anymore.
  


deftone said:


> Dammmmmmnnnn, which iem and dap combo did you like the most?


 
  
 Probably the Layla's connected to AK320+AK380 Amp.  Balanced of course.  KSE1500 is definitely the most transparent of all IEM's I've heard, but the bass is quite lacking.


----------



## PinkyPowers

What's the sound signature on that?


----------



## FlatulentDonkey

Very boring compared to some of your rigs - Fiio X5 and AKG K550


----------



## Podster

PICK ONE!


----------



## Kundi

podster said:


> PICK ONE!


 
 I want that Yotank cover! Then i look at the dollar and i realize, i have to wait!


----------



## DMinor

What's the best universal iem these days (released within the past yr or two) with dynamic drivers only?


----------



## Podster

kundi said:


> I want that Yotank cover! Then i look at the dollar and i realize, i have to wait!




Don't think you can get a more rugged case, assuming you want one for that 80GB classic I wanted to make sure my U2 Pod stayed pristine I mean it could be worth bazillions when those guys kick the bucket LOL


----------



## ajs6269

Grocery shopping rig....


----------



## PinkyPowers

Is that a Noble Universal?


----------



## willywill

dminor said:


> What's the best universal iem these days (released within the past yr or two) with dynamic drivers only?


 
 Be part of the future there a few dynamic iem that are coming out, here a few, from low to high, only the Cardas A8 are in stock and shipping
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1216773-REG/audio_technica_ath_e40_e_series_professional_in_ear.html
  
 http://www.fender.com/fender-fxa2-pro-in-ear-monitors/6882000000.html
  
 http://www.cardas.com/a8_ear_speaker.php
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/campfire-audio/lyra
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/785652/dita-audio-flagship-the-dream


----------



## San Man

Don't forget the Rhapsodio Galaxy

 Specs here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/703315/lightbox/post/12282251/id/1552305


----------



## ajs6269

pinkypowers said:


> Is that a Noble Universal?




Yes. Noble 3 with glow in the dark cables and spinfits


----------



## CareyPrice31

Made by PlusSound for Roxanne. Bass adjusters built-in.
  
 Can you say sexy?


----------



## JuanseAmador

careyprice31 said:


> Made by PlusSound for Roxanne. Bass adjusters built-in.
> 
> Can you say sexy?


----------



## CareyPrice31

Funny - but you lack taste!
  
 Quote:


----------



## JuanseAmador

Haha. Seriously, great form factor.


----------



## FFBookman

%§%%&% connecting at 14,400 . . .
  
 <-image:my-new-rig->

 <-end-image->
  
  
            (`-')      (`-')  _(`-')  _ <-. (`-')       (`-')  _(`-')  _    (`-')                       
      _     ( OO).->   ( OO).-/(OO ).-/    \(OO )_      ( OO).-/(OO ).-/ <-.(OO )     _                 
  .-,| |,-. /    '._  (,------./ ,---.  ,--./  ,-.)    (,------./ ,---.  ,------,).-,| |,-.             
  _\ ' ' /_ |'--...__) |  .---'| \ /`.\ |   `.'   |     |  .---'| \ /`.\ |   /`. '_\ ' ' /_             
 (__     __)`--.  .--'(|  '--. '-'|_.' ||  |'.'|  |    (|  '--. '-'|_.' ||  |_.' (__     __)            
   / . . \     |  |    |  .--'(|  .-.  ||  |   |  |     |  .--'(|  .-.  ||  .   .' / . . \              
  `-'|_|`-'    |  |    |  `---.|  | |  ||  |   |  |     |  `---.|  | |  ||  |\  \ `-'|_|`-'             
               `--'    `------'`--' `--'`--'   `--'     `------'`--' `--'`--' '--'                      
                      _  (`-') (`-').-> (`-')  _   (`-')  (`-').->(`-')  _   (`-')       (`-')   (`-')  
     .->       .->    \-.(OO ) (OO )__  ( OO).-/<-.(OO )  ( OO)_  ( OO).-/<-.(OO )      _(OO )<-.(OO )  
  ,---(`-'|`-')----.  _.'    \,--. ,'-'(,------.,------,)(_)--\_)(,------.,------,),--.(_/,-.\,------,) 
 '  .-(OO | OO).-.  '(_...--''|  | |  | |  .---'|   /`. '/    _ / |  .---'|   /`. '\   \ / (_/|   /`. ' 
 |  | .-, ( _) | |  ||  |_.' ||  `-'  |(|  '--. |  |_.' |\_..`--.(|  '--. |  |_.' | \   /   / |  |_.' | 
 |  | '.(_/\|  |)|  ||  .___.'|  .-.  | |  .--' |  .   .'.-._)   \|  .--' |  .   .'_ \     /_)|  .   .' 
 |  '-'  |  '  '-'  '|  |     |  | |  | |  `---.|  |\  \ \       /|  `---.|  |\  \ \-'\   /   |  |\  \  
  `-----'    `-----' `--'     `--' `--' `------'`--' '--' `-----' `------'`--' '--'    `-'    `--' '--' 
  
 end %§%%&%


----------



## Mimouille

careyprice31 said:


> Made by PlusSound for Roxanne. Bass adjusters built-in.
> 
> Can you say sexy?


 
 I have always thought this cable looks great. My concern is fitting it in a small carrying case.


----------



## fleasbaby

ffbookman said:


> %§%%&% connecting at 14,400 . . .
> 
> <-image:my-new-rig->
> 
> ...


 

 Ha! Funnily enough was looking at those on eBay (was trying to price a Nakamichi cassette deck, these popped up a lot...). Was actually tempted to take a trip down memory lane...LOL.


----------



## alpha421

PONO/recabled PK2


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## NaiveSound

hisoundfi said:


>




That's hilarious


----------



## HiFiChris

hisoundfi said:


>


 


 Vince, have you been in the sun for too long?


----------



## sepinho

Here's a setup you probably don't see too often on head-fi:
  
 Tidal Hifi @ Meizu MX4 Pro -> Xduoo XD-05 -> Teufel Mute ANC headphones
  

  
 DISCLAIMER: I work at Teufel, so I might be a little biased.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## seeteeyou

hisoundfi said:


>


 
  
 Now I'm getting so hungry, let's grab something to eat (and drink)
  
























































  
 It's Valentine's Day soon, why don't we go nuts with 4.4 KitKat?


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> careyprice31 said:
> 
> 
> > Made by PlusSound for Roxanne. Bass adjusters built-in.
> ...


 

 Have the exact same doubt with the upgrade cable i bought for my IEMs


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 hum, what do you mean doubt, you already have the cable no? So you do know if it will fit in a small box?


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> @gerelmx1986 hum, what do you mean doubt, you already have the cable no? So you do know if it will fit in a small box?


 

 I stored it LOL LOL, i tend to save the best for the last (when the stock cable breaks i will replace with the upgrade cable)


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 said:


> I stored it LOL LOL, i tend to save the best for the last (when the stock cable breaks i will replace with the upgrade cable)


That will never happen unless you use it as a lasso to catch Tigers.


----------



## yacobx

hisoundfi said:


>


Dat dap tho......


----------



## zilch0md

yacobx said:


> Dat dap tho......


 
  
 We have to admit, that picture proves he loves what's coming out of those headphones as much as any of us.


----------



## Waldschrat

No cables, no hassle rig.

 It's too hot for over ears - summer rig ^^


----------



## isask

waldschrat said:


> No cables, no hassle rig.
> 
> It's too hot for over ears - summer rig ^^


 
 How does the sound compare when using the Fiio E18 with your S6 and without?  I have a Note 5 (same audio specs) with a pair of Fostex T20RP mk3 headphones and I'm eager to get myself an amp for a little more punch in my music but was unsure which to get. Came across the E18 and I'm about to go for it.


----------



## Antihippy

Mojo plus harmony.


----------



## JuanseAmador

isask said:


> waldschrat said:
> 
> 
> > No cables, no hassle rig.
> ...




Welcome and sorry about your wallet


----------



## isask

juanseamador said:


> Welcome and sorry about your wallet


 
  
 Hahahaha noted man. I'm new to the forums, I've been a bit into audio but since I got these headphones I've been interested in investing in a good portable rig (using my Note 5 for the time being).


----------



## Waldschrat

isask said:


> How does the sound compare when using the Fiio E18 with your S6 and without?  I have a Note 5 (same audio specs) with a pair of Fostex T20RP mk3 headphones and I'm eager to get myself an amp for a little more punch in my music but was unsure which to get. Came across the E18 and I'm about to go for it.


 
 With IEMs the sound is clearer, more dynamic with a bigger soundstage and I hear no noise anymore.
 With your Fostex phones I can only guess, soI had a quick look at the specs of the Fostex, and the impedance is not really high but they seem not really efficient. Considering the effect i experienced on my AKG Q701 (which really beg for power) I would say you can expect quite an improvement with amping. I never used the FiiO for amping only on my S6, so I can't tell how much of the noise I heard with my IEMs is perceivable on bigger cans when the native signal is used. So I can't tell if an amp alone would suffice. 
 And to be honest the S6 + FiiO combi is quite cumbersome, so usually I go for the BT variant.
 Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## isask

waldschrat said:


> With IEMs the sound is clearer, more dynamic with a bigger soundstage and I hear no noise anymore.
> With your Fostex phones I can only guess, soI had a quick look at the specs of the Fostex, and the impedance is not really high but they seem not really efficient. Considering the effect i experienced on my AKG Q701 (which really beg for power) I would say you can expect quite an improvement with amping. I never used the FiiO for amping only on my S6, so I can't tell how much of the noise I heard with my IEMs is perceivable on bigger cans when the native signal is used. So I can't tell if an amp alone would suffice.
> And to be honest the S6 + FiiO combi is quite cumbersome, so usually I go for the BT variant.
> Hope that helped a bit.


 
  
 It did help, thanks a lot. I plan to use them through the USB DAC function, let the FiiO do everything from converting to amping. Man the AKG Q701 are beats. I've seen a couple of reviews and they look nice. I was wondering because my cans impendance is around 50 ohm and I've never owned headphones like these before, was unsure that my Note 5 could give them the boost they require. They don't compare to the AKG Q701 but I guess the FiiO will give me a new feeling when listening to them. Thanks again!


----------



## isask

isask said:


> It did help, thanks a lot. I plan to use them through the USB DAC function, let the FiiO do everything from converting to amping. Man the AKG Q701 are beats. I've seen a couple of reviews and they look nice. I was wondering because my cans impendance is around 50 ohm and I've never owned headphones like these before, was unsure that my Note 5 could give them the boost they require. They don't compare to the AKG Q701 but I guess the FiiO will give me a new feeling when listening to them. Thanks again!


 

 ​I meant to say the AKG Q701 are beasts*, sorry for the typo.


----------



## Mimouille

Hisoundaudio Studio 6 and one of their new iems.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Tron Legacy OST
  
 with....
  
  
  
 Touch 5th generation/Edifier H840


----------



## thepooh

mimouille said:


> Hisoundaudio Studio 6 and one of their new iems.




The 6 doesn't look as premium as the 5, I hope that the SQ prove that I'm wrong.


----------



## DMinor

redcarmoose said:


> Tron Legacy OST
> 
> with....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice shot.  What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## Redcarmoose

dminor said:


> Nice shot.  What camera/lens did you use?




Thank-you.

Nikon 5100 and 18-55mm kit lens.

Here is an Exif viewer so you can see the date and digital camera of any picture on the net, as long as they didn't manually remove it. There is a plug in for Firefox too.

http://regex.info/exif.cgi

http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.head-fi.org%2Ff%2Ff7%2Ff7a29764_g5840.jpeg


----------



## DMinor

Thanks for the shot info. I have been lately looking to buy a Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM Lens.


----------



## SerenaxD

*XDuoo X3 + FLC8S *
  
 Can't compete with some of the heavyweights here though...


----------



## Zenifyx

Onkyo DP-X1 + Silver Litz Cable (by Ted) + Empire Ears "Zeus"


----------



## Cotnijoe

zenifyx said:


> Onkyo DP-X1 + Silver Litz Cable (by Ted) + Empire Ears "Zeus"




Awesome looking Zeus! Not too much hiss with the DP-X1 i heard?


----------



## Zenifyx

cotnijoe said:


> Awesome looking Zeus! Not too much hiss with the DP-X1 i heard?


 
  
 Nope! Couldn't detect any hiss on high gain with stock player!
 (Can't say the same for third party apps tho, but that's a whole nother story~)


----------



## ErikV55

zenifyx said:


> Onkyo DP-X1 + Silver Litz Cable (by Ted) + Empire Ears "Zeus"


 

 Looks great!


----------



## cristobalroy




----------



## JoeDoe

AK100ii > Norne Vorpal > Tralucent 1+2

Best portable rig yet!


----------



## skalkman

My current Portable rig. Over the moon with it.
  
 AK100II > Forza AudioWorks Hybrid > InEar SD-2


----------



## cristobalroy

serenaxd said:


> *XDuoo X3 + FLC8S *
> 
> Can't compete with some of the heavyweights here though...


 

 what tip is that sir?


----------



## ArrancarV

skalkman said:


> My current Portable rig. Over the moon with it.
> 
> AK100II > Forza AudioWorks Hybrid > InEar SD-2




Glad to see another In Ear SD-2 user!!


----------



## alan_g




----------



## Sorensiim

AK120 II -> Linum Super Bax -> Noble K10. I don't think I've ever stuck with a setup as long as I have with this one before... Just magical.


----------



## howdy

sorensiim said:


> AK120 II -> Linum Super Bax -> Noble K10. I don't think I've ever stuck with a setup as long as I have with this one before... Just magical.


 
 Being that you were/are an iBasso fan there is a DX200 coming soon so that may change huh?


----------



## Sorensiim

howdy said:


> Being that you were/are an iBasso fan there is a DX200 coming soon so that may change huh?


 
 Ibasso players are great when it comes to sound-quality-per-dollar and they'll always be my go-to recommendation when people ask what to buy instead of an iPod. But as an overall package, as the least compromising player out there, I'd have to point to AK. 
  
 ...sure would be curious to compare the DX200 though!


----------



## howdy

sorensiim said:


> Ibasso players are great when it comes to sound-quality-per-dollar and they'll always be my go-to recommendation when people ask what to buy instead of an iPod. But as an overall package, as the least compromising player out there, I'd have to point to AK.
> 
> ...sure would be curious to compare the DX200 though!


 
 I'm thinking this will be the cats meow! I like the sound of AK to but, I think this will be be competing with all the big shooters out there. Cant wait to see some specs in the near future.


----------



## Yobster69

sorensiim said:


> AK120 II -> Linum Super Bax -> Noble K10. I don't think I've ever stuck with a setup as long as I have with this one before... Just magical.


Hi sorensiim, can I just enquire how you got hold of the Linum Super Bax as I keep checking their site and they are saying they are not available yet!! Many thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

yobster69 said:


> Hi sorensiim, can I just enquire how you got hold of the Linum Super Bax as I keep checking their site and they are saying they are not available yet!! Many thanks


 
  
 He was a special case 
 I've had one for a few months as well, too bad it only works on flush sockets but a great cable


----------



## Sorensiim

ultrainferno said:


> He was a special case
> I've had one for a few months as well, too bad it only works on flush sockets but a great cable


 

@Ultrainferno is correct! I happen to live 30 minutes from Linum HQ and even got to vist them, so I had one of the very first hand-built Supers. Hands down the best IEM cable ever. No claims of frozen unobtanium alloys giving you blacker blacks and higher highs, just superb engineering resulting in the perfect combination of ergonomics and durability.


----------



## CareyPrice31

The more I listen to my portable set-up, the more I appreciate what it brings to the table. Truly an end game combination.

Looking for possible all in one solution such as AK player.


----------



## Deftone

careyprice31 said:


> The more I listen to my portable set-up, the more I appreciate what it brings to the table. Truly an end game combination.
> 
> Looking for possible all in one solution such as AK player.


 
 i think to get that kind of SQ with an all in 1 solution you have to go to $2K+ 
  
 maybe AK320?


----------



## CareyPrice31

deftone said:


> i think to get that kind of SQ with an all in 1 solution you have to go to $2K+
> 
> maybe AK320?


 
  
 Money is a non-factor for me. I just like to justify everything I buy.. And I love discounts 
  
 AK320 looks excellent - I'm just not sold on what to do when that battery doesn't hold it's capacity anymore! With the Mojo, it can be replaced easily.


----------



## NaiveSound

careyprice31 said:


> Money is a non-factor for me. I just like to justify everything I buy.. And I love discounts
> 
> AK320 looks excellent - I'm just not sold on what to do when that battery doesn't hold it's capacity anymore! With the Mojo, it can be replaced easily.




I've listen to ak320 definitely awesome, but I feel it's not worth even 50% of asking price, to me, mojo was a good decision.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I've listen to ak320 definitely awesome, but I feel it's not worth even 50% of asking price, to me, mojo was a good decision.


 
  
 yeah but this is where having one device makes the extra cost worth it.
 mojo is supposedly one of the best dacs under £1000 but it has to be stacked with something.
  


careyprice31 said:


> Money is a non-factor for me. I just like to justify everything I buy.. And I love discounts
> 
> AK320 looks excellent - I'm just not sold on what to do when that battery doesn't hold it's capacity anymore! With the Mojo, it can be replaced easily.


 
  
 i would expect the AK320 at the price it is to have a 5 year warrenty at least.


----------



## FFBookman

pp1 and the monoprice 8323 cans, unbalanced.
  
 they sound pretty good for the price but i didn't want the dj models and they press down/squeeze a little harder than the others, so they are kind of fatiguing.
 the mid-bass @ 200-250k is kinda scattered and the highs are set back and kind of hollow sounding, but for $16 i'm not complaining. pp can't push high volume in these either, just loud enough to deal with loud environments. i was playing drums with them and i had barely enough volume with the pp internal amp.


----------



## cj3209

Current portable rig:
 - custom Angies
 - AK 120ii
 - MoJo
  
 Wish the sizes matched, but no biggie.  Sound is very very good.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

ffbookman said:


> pp1 and the monoprice 8323 cans, unbalanced.
> 
> they sound pretty good for the price but i didn't want the dj models and they press down/squeeze a little harder than the others, so they are kind of fatiguing.
> the mid-bass @ 200-250k is kinda scattered and the highs are set back and kind of hollow sounding, but for $16 i'm not complaining. pp can't push high volume in these either, just loud enough to deal with loud environments. i was playing drums with them and i had barely enough volume with the pp internal amp.


 
  
 Those are my go to headphones for my kids.  They don't believe in treating their headphone with much respect.  But good bang for the buck...


----------



## FFBookman

buttuglyjeff said:


> Those are my go to headphones for my kids.  They don't believe in treating their headphone with much respect.  But good bang for the buck...


 

 Yeah i'm not that kind to mine either, I don't spend more than $60 for a pair since I will probably break them. I cram everything into 1 bag and generally don't live in headphones so I try to save some money.
  
 My favorite cheap phones are by Sennheiser and AKG. Teac makes some good ones for $20 too. I always have to have a few extra pairs at the studio since they get broken or the cable cracks out.


----------



## deltronzero

Mojo + VorzAmp Pure II+.  This combo absolutely bests everything I just had in my hands to play with...including AK240SS and AK320+AK380 Amp.  Damn this little stack sounds amazzzing.


----------



## CareyPrice31

deltronzero said:


> Mojo + VorzAmp Pure II+.  This combo absolutely bests everything I just had in my hands to play with...including AK240SS and AK320+AK380 Amp.  Damn this little stack sounds amazzzing.


 
  
 Agreed - our stacks should meet each other


----------



## deltronzero

careyprice31 said:


> Agreed - our stacks should meet each other


 
  
 Hey bro, not trying to downplay your set up, but you'd need another TOTL Amp in there to meet my stack


----------



## PinkyPowers

deltronzero said:


> Hey bro, not trying to downplay your set up, but you'd need another TOTL Amp in there to meet my stack


----------



## ErikV55

careyprice31 said:


> Agreed - our stacks should meet each other


 
 So much Mojo love......


----------



## Marat Sar

deltronzero said:


> Mojo + VorzAmp Pure II+.  This combo absolutely bests everything I just had in my hands to play with...including AK240SS and AK320+AK380 Amp.  Damn this little stack sounds amazzzing.


 
  
 Sorry to interfere in the pic thread with boring advice content, but I just have to ask what headphones you tried the combo with?
  
 I wish there was a slimmer, less dated carrier for that stack, than the ak100...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

marat sar said:


> deltronzero said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo + VorzAmp Pure II+.  This combo absolutely bests everything I just had in my hands to play with...including AK240SS and AK320+AK380 Amp.  Damn this little stack sounds amazzzing.
> ...


 
 CHORD is working on it.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

xDuoo X3
 Topping NX1
 NewFantasia 0.1m (4")  interconnect
 Trinity Audio Techne IEMs w/Auvio tips
  
 Rarely use the NX1 with the X3 as the DAPs output is more than sufficient and SQ is excellent.  I do like the convenience of the amp's volume pot though when the combo is placed in a shirt pocket.


----------



## willywill

Old ass IBM Model M still handy.


----------



## qafro

Wow, I was thinking of that combo but am awaiting Cavalli Audio portable amp with my Mojo.


----------



## qafro

deltronzero said:


> Mojo + VorzAmp Pure II+.  This combo absolutely bests everything I just had in my hands to play with...including AK240SS and AK320+AK380 Amp.  Damn this little stack sounds amazzzing.


 
 Wow, I was thinking of that combo but am awaiting Cavalli Audio portable amp with my Mojo.


----------



## Antihippy

So are we still doing Mojo + customs shots?


----------



## x RELIC x

antihippy said:


> So are we still doing Mojo + customs shots?




Or Universals.


----------



## doublea71

mathi8vadhanan said:


> CHORD is working on it.


 

 Are they working on a DAP???


----------



## Deftone

doublea71 said:


> Are they working on a DAP???


 
 i dont think its a dap just an add on so you can use without CCK adapter on iphone


----------



## Mimouille

deltronzero said:


> Hey bro, not trying to downplay your set up, but you'd need another TOTL Amp in there to meet my stack


Hey man, do you feel the Pure really adds to the Mojo, including for iems? Because I have had mixed feedbacks on this.


----------



## Yobster69

deftone said:


> i dont think its a dap just an add on so you can use without CCK adapter on iphone


Hi Deftone, sorry to bug you but is this for definite, as the only reason I was about to order the Oppo HA 2 was because of the bloody CCK cable needed for the Mojo. Where did you see this info? Thanks in advance


----------



## willywill

yobster69 said:


> Hi Deftone, sorry to bug you but is this for definite, as the only reason I was about to order the Oppo HA 2 was because of the bloody CCK cable needed for the Mojo. Where did you see this info? Thanks in advance


 
 There are some cable that will work without the CCK
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4815#post_12070789
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6615#post_12150787
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6795#post_12158655


----------



## che15

yobster69 said:


> Hi Deftone, sorry to bug you but is this for definite, as the only reason I was about to order the Oppo HA 2 was because of the bloody CCK cable needed for the Mojo. Where did you see this info? Thanks in advance



Just google or do a search on this site for Lavri cable cck made with pure solid silver cable, you will not need the cck anymore this cable does it all and works perfectly and sound better than any USB-cck combination u could find.


----------



## Yobster69

willywill said:


> There are some cable that will work without the CCK
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4815#post_12070789
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6615#post_12150787
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6795#post_12158655


Nice one willywill, spot on, thank you.


----------



## Yobster69

che15 said:


> Just google or do a search on this site for Lavri cable cck made with pure solid silver cable, you will not need the cck anymore this cable does it all and works perfectly and sound better than any USB-cck combination u could find.


Thank you che15, both willywill and yourself have been most helpful.


----------



## x RELIC x

doublea71 said:


> Are they working on a DAP???




They are working on an SD card accessory with a screen, and John Franks has indicated it will be an all in one solution...... No connected device needed.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> They are working on an SD card accessory with a screen, and John Franks has indicated it will be an all in one solution...... No connected device needed.




Does the (all in 1 solution) mean that we can't buy this *attachment * and plug it in our current mojo? We must buy this entirely new product?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Does the (all in 1 solution) mean that we can't buy this *attachment * and plug it in our current mojo? We must buy this entirely new product?




Add it to the Mojo, as in Mojo accessory. Not expected for about six months.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Add it to the Mojo, as in Mojo accessory. Not expected for about six months.




That will. Be awsome, it should be perfect synergy, any article on it or anything at all? 

Can't wait to get rid of my dx80, just can't wait


----------



## Deftone

yobster69 said:


> Hi Deftone, sorry to bug you but is this for definite, as the only reason I was about to order the Oppo HA 2 was because of the bloody CCK cable needed for the Mojo. Where did you see this info? Thanks in advance


 
  
 its in the mojo thread and theres a few pictures of a 3D printed mock up.
 its not out yet or i dont know if it ever will be, if you ask a few people in the thread they should be able to help you out


----------



## Yobster69

deftone said:


> its in the mojo thread and theres a few pictures of a 3D printed mock up.
> its not out yet or i dont know if it ever will be, if you ask a few people in the thread they should be able to help you out


Found it, thank you all, might just have to wait for this to surface then
http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


----------



## JuanseAmador

howdy said:


> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > AK120 II -> Linum Super Bax -> Noble K10. I don't think I've ever stuck with a setup as long as I have with this one before... Just magical.
> ...




Beautiful. The picture, song, album, and setup.


----------



## Sorensiim

juanseamador said:


> Beautiful. The picture, song, album, and setup.


 
 Thanks man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I absolutely love that song on headphones, it's always the first track I put on when trying new gear.


----------



## JuanseAmador

sorensiim said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. The picture, song, album, and setup.
> ...




Especially if it's a vinyl rip. But yeah, a lot of cymbals for high frequencies, warm guitars, up front falsetto vocals. Love it.


----------



## metinnitem1

Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yacobx




----------



## yacobx

metinnitem1 said:


> Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


 

 MONK! you like without foam??


----------



## metinnitem1

Foams were dirty so I put them off


----------



## thepooh

metinnitem1 said:


> Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi




These earbuds must have something special to use with such a rig


----------



## philk34

thepooh said:


> These earbuds must have something special to use with such a rig


 
 Yes, they are. Unbeatable value for sure.
  
 I prefer my Ei.XX but for a fraction of the price VE Monk deliver a very good experience.
 I bought ones for my daughters and a spare for me in case I have a problem that prevent me to insert CIEM.
 My elder asked me to try them because she thought they were faulty and I was stunned by the performance of these buds, especially for the price I paid.
 Not perfect but very fun and with a wide and lively soundstage.
  
 For the story, Pb was not the buds but a piece of paper in the jack of her phone. She recovered smile.


----------



## fleasbaby

philk34 said:


> Yes, they are. Unbeatable value for sure.
> 
> I prefer my Ei.XX but for a fraction of the price VE Monk deliver a very good experience.
> I bought ones for my daughters and a spare for me in case I have a problem that prevent me to insert CIEM.
> ...


 
  
 The Monks are an incredible deal. I have a pair that live in my messenger bag for work...indestructable, and beautiful sound...


----------



## JuanseAmador

thepooh said:


> metinnitem1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi
> ...




Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DMinor

This reminds me of the Blackberry ear buds I had when I first joined this forum. It took me a while to get used to the sound sig of the EX600 (later upgraded to EX1000 and two pairs now).
  
 That pair of buds are still here in my office and I just grabbed it (after probably 4 yrs) for a listen and it's not bad at all. Of course it's no matching to EX1000's the treble and bass extensions. But there is one thing in common: both dynamically driven.


----------



## ozkan




----------



## Mojo777




----------



## Redcarmoose

metinnitem1 said:


> Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi





Very low-key but none-the-less, "there" a c421 sits at the bottom, un-noted, or spoken of.


----------



## BenHolmes

I finally have audio bliss.


----------



## HiFiChris

My very simple set-up for endurance sports. Sufficient enough for that purpose.


----------



## palermo

OTG > D14 Bushmaster > Stagediver SD2s


----------



## stimy

Here's my latest rig Samsung galaxy S5 with an 7800mAh Extended Battery. CEntrance DACport HD.


----------



## PinkyPowers

And which Nobles are they?


----------



## x RELIC x

The serial says k10


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


> The serial says k10




Speaking of the Kaiser... how have you been enjoying yours?


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> Speaking of the Kaiser... how have you been enjoying yours?




Absolutely lovely. It won't replace my Angie but is nice to have another option. Honestly, they play at the same level, are more similar than different, and I'm really loving the fit of the custom K10.


----------



## PinkyPowers

x relic x said:


> Absolutely lovely. It won't replace my Angie but is nice to have another option. Honestly, they play at the same level, are more similar than different, and I'm really loving the fit of the custom K10.




I'm getting my ear-molds done this Wednesday. Then I shall have to make a decision on which CIEM to get. The K10 is a real possibility. So is simply getting a custom version of my Angie, since I love her so. Also contemplating the Solar... deeply contemplating.


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> I'm getting my ear-molds done this Wednesday. Then I shall have to make a decision on which CIEM to get. The K10 is a real possibility. So is simply getting a custom version of my Angie, since I love her so. Also contemplating the Solar... deeply contemplating.




Keep us updated!


----------



## SillyChili

pinkypowers said:


> I'm getting my ear-molds done this Wednesday. Then I shall have to make a decision on which CIEM to get. The K10 is a real possibility. So is simply getting a custom version of my Angie, since I love her so. Also contemplating the Solar... deeply contemplating.


 
 since you already got the Angie, have you considered to make a pair of 'half-mold' for them so you could have a custom fit inside the canal with the universal?

 (internet pic)


----------



## PinkyPowers

sillychili said:


> since you already got the Angie, have you considered to make a pair of 'half-mold' for them so you could have a custom fit inside the canal with the universal?
> 
> 
> (internet pic)




The whole point of getting custom is to do away with the bulk of Angie. I have a very nice seal, so I don't really need better tips.


----------



## hemtmaker




----------



## yacobx

hemtmaker said:


>


 
 wow.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Sunday - time for enjoying sacred music from 'Heinrich Schütz' with the baby Stax.


----------



## bmichels

RWAK100 + HUGO + HE-X...


----------



## monkeyboylee

Always confused by pictures of open phones on this thread, as nice as they all are, and as proud as you are, please don't wear them when out and about, well, not near me anyway


----------



## HiFiChris

monkeyboylee said:


> Always confused by pictures of open phones on this thread, as nice as they all are, and as proud as you are, please don't wear them when out and about, well, not near me anyway


 


 "Portable" can also mean semi-portable. Like in the house, garden or hotel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though, I've heard of very few people who are wearing their HE-400 and HD 800 in the underground railway, in which I don't only see no sense at all but also a high risk of hearing loss.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## andione1983

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerelmx1986

hifichris said:


> Though, I've heard of very few people who are wearing their HE-400 and HD 800 in the underground railway, in which I don't only see no sense at all but also a high risk of hearing loss.


 
  
 I always leave my semi-open Headphones at home (MDR-Z7 Forthcoming babies) and use a closed whenever possible as portable


----------



## _wednesday




----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## marko93101

What are these lovely looking IEMs?


h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


> What are these lovely looking IEMs?


 
  
 It is Campfire Jupiter.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/797685/campfire-audio-australia-new-zealand-tour-reviews-and-impressions-orion-lyra-jupiter
  
 I do not own it, its on tour in Australia.


----------



## Turrican2

Lotoo Paw5000 with Mojo, amazing


----------



## alan_g




----------



## ErikV55

philk34 said:


> Yes, they are. Unbeatable value for sure.
> 
> I prefer my Ei.XX but for a fraction of the price VE Monk deliver a very good experience.
> I bought ones for my daughters and a spare for me in case I have a problem that prevent me to insert CIEM.
> ...


 

 Just placed an order for a few pairs. will be good for a beater pair of buds during my commute.


----------



## _j_

_wednesday said:


>


 

 BEAUTIFUL!
  
 Small ergonomic wire tweak to the condo rig today:


----------



## Ahdiofyle

andione1983 said:


> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk





>


 
 How do you like that N5 over the FiiO?


----------



## Podster




----------



## Tony1110

bmichels said:


> RWAK100 + HUGO + HE-X...




How does that sound? Really interested in those headphones.


----------



## cleg

Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere  I've asked them to make something unusual by their taste, and got it. Unfortunately, photo can't represent how they look in real life


----------



## ErikV55

cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 wow, those look incredible!


----------



## NaiveSound

Looking so crazy, I wonder if sound is ok, never hear that brand, I sure wish I could make my se846 custom


----------



## PinkyPowers

cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere  I've asked them to make something unusual by their taste, and got it. Unfortunately, photo can't represent how they look in real life




That is awesome!


----------



## willywill

cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those look bad ass, never thought gluing a peace of motherboard to a earphone would look this cool


----------



## andione1983

ahdiofyle said:


> andione1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk
> ...



I like them both in their own way. 
The fiio is sluggish with a large number of tracks. 
The cayin is alot faster with a large database. 
As far as sound they are much of a muchness. My ears can't tell much difference. However the cayin seems to have more power at lower volume when using iems. 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultrainferno

willywill said:


> Those look bad ass, never thought gluing a peace of motherboard to a earphone would look this cool


 
  
 It's not new actually, I've seen others do it months ago already


----------



## unknownguardian

cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere  I've asked them to make something unusual by their taste, and got it. Unfortunately, photo can't represent how they look in real life




looks aside. how does these sound?


----------



## cleg

unknownguardian said:


> looks aside. how does these sound?




I'll make a review in future, to introduce AA to Head-Fi


----------



## _j_

cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful!
  
 And today's mood:


----------



## Mimouille

cleg said:


> I'll make a review in future, to introduce AA to Head-Fi


Are these the new AM10? It seems they have no thread on headfi.


----------



## cleg

mimouille said:


> Are these the new AM10? It seems they have no thread on headfi.




I'll fix this in near future


----------



## EISENbricher

cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Beauty, beauty!!!! They tingle my engineer mind hard : )
 How much did they cost?


----------



## cleg

eisenbricher said:


> Beauty, beauty!!!! They tingle my engineer mind hard : )
> How much did they cost?




Top 10-driver model is $1100, 6-drivers model $735 and down to $270 one driver model. But artistic design costs extra and discussed separately


----------



## Bina

Campfire Audio Jupiter and Opus#1


----------



## unknownguardian

cleg said:


> I'll make a review in future, to introduce AA to Head-Fi



great. i should have a reshell coming from them soon in 1-2 weeks time as well.


----------



## Podster

metinnitem1 said:


> Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


 

 Nice everything! Love my C421 with the Monks which are probably the best value $5 of any audio product in my lifetime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have not been able to stop listening to this since I got it


----------



## NaiveSound

podster said:


> Nice everything! Love my C421 with the Monks which are probably the best value $5 of any audio product in my lifetime:wink_face:
> Have not been able to stop listening to this since I got it:tongue_smile:




I'm. Just surprised to see low end audio buds with nice players ect... What about them do you guys enjoy over higher end cans


----------



## deltronzero

Note 4 to Mojo to VorzAmp Pure II+


----------



## goneraz

Wow..absolutely gorgeous. Do they do reshelling?


----------



## Redcarmoose

willywill said:


> Those look bad ass, never thought gluing a peace of motherboard to a earphone would look this cool






I have been wanting to help make motherboard fragments for years. The feeling goes away when the CPU is in my hands over my head.


----------



## 420745

My 12-year old Rio Karma paired with Sennheiser MX 980s.


----------



## qafro

deltronzero said:


> Note 4 to Mojo to VorzAmp Pure II+


 
 How does the Mojo & VorzAmp Pure ll+ sound like because I've got a Chord Mojo?


----------



## Tony1110




----------



## zilch0md

Hi cleg,
  


cleg said:


> Got my new 10-driver customs from Ukrainian Ambient Acoustics lab in "cyberpunk" style and can't resist posting it's photos everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please consider posting it here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/699781/the-member-judged-fine-art-head-fi-gallery
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bmichels

Magic Combo with a very smooth sound signature....


----------



## gerelmx1986

Sufficient for 5 to 6 months listening time, about 1003 albums


----------



## monkeyboylee




----------



## fleasbaby

cormbeep said:


> My 12-year old Rio Karma paired with Sennheiser MX 980s.


 
  
 I love some of those older players. Was actually toying with the idea of buying a Karma the other day. Do you need to use their software to get files on it, or can you "drag and drop"?


----------



## willywill

gerelmx1986 said:


> Sufficient for 5 to 6 months listening time, about 1003 albums


 
 Good thing the ZX100 got good battery life


----------



## echoz

bmichels said:


> Magic Combo with a very smooth sound signature....


 
  
 Nice! what DAP/Amp is it?


----------



## Richsvt

The amp is an Analog Squared Paper TU-05, can't see the dap. Very nice amp, must sound wonderful.


----------



## m0k4

podster said:


> Nice everything! Love my C421 with the Monks which are probably the best value $5 of any audio product in my lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what amp is this? specs? price? where to buy? .... it looks awesome


----------



## Uberclocked

This might be the only OTL tube DAP out there.  It runs a bit hot in the pocket, but the ever-so-slightly tubey and euphoric sound is sooo worth it.


----------



## oldmate

uberclocked said:


> This might be the only OTL tube DAP out there.  It runs a bit hot in the pocket, but the ever-so-slightly tubey and euphoric sound is sooo worth it.


 
  
 Missing an amp;
  
  

  
 The treble is a little hot though.


----------



## nc8000

Sony ZX2 with Sony flip top case and JH13 with TWau Reference cable trrs terminated


----------



## Redcarmoose

uberclocked said:


> This might be the only OTL tube DAP out there.  It runs a bit hot in the pocket, but the ever-so-slightly tubey and euphoric sound is sooo worth it.




This breakfast, way louder.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Samsung Galaxy S4 with 7800 mAh battery > UAPP > USB > Hifime Sabre ES9018K2M DAC > Meier Audio Corda Quickstep > Stax SRM-002


----------



## yacobx

h1f1add1cted said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 with 7800 mAh battery > UAPP > USB > Hifime Sabre ES9018K2M DAC > Meier Audio Corda Quickstep > Stax SRM-002




Super confused about what is happening here


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Phone > digital out over USB > USB DAC input > DAC line out > AMP input > AMP output > Stax AMP input > Stax AMP output > Stax earphones (double amping for better volume matching and I like the clean meier amp output)
  
 Or easy way is get a FiiO X7 > Stax SRM-002 for WiFi streaming with great SQ


----------



## cuiter23

redcarmoose said:


> This breakfast, way louder.


 
  
 Murica. What else?


----------



## ErikV55

m0k4 said:


> what amp is this? specs? price? where to buy? .... it looks awesome


 

 Hope this helps:
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/970055861/hybrid-valve-headphone-amplifier


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Scared someone gonna steal your rig or food?





redcarmoose said:


> This breakfast, way louder.


----------



## violencer

FiiO X5+E12A+DIY Nordost Odin Interconnection Cable+SonyXBA-H3/AWW W500AHMorph both with Null Audio Vitesse Cable


----------



## thecrow

oldmate said:


> Missing an amp;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've got things a little wrong. That's not just an amp.

It's obviously a dac/amp. It lists on the packaging itself that you can use it as a "sauce"


----------



## KookaBurrra

Hidizs AP100 (FAW Silver ICL) + Headstage Arrow 5TX (Enhanced BB) + Oppo PM-3 (FAW Color HPC)


----------



## willywill

violencer said:


> FiiO X5+E12A+DIY Nordost Odin Interconnection Cable+SonyXBA-H3/AWW W500AHMorph both with Null Audio Vitesse Cable


 
 I like your style, cable looks good


----------



## HUM24H

Felt like sharing my portable rig 
  
 It isn't anything special, but after going from iBasso DX50 to Fiio X5 and Heir Audio 4.ai to V-Moda M-80 to Fidue A-83 and even trying to OPPO HA-2, I ended up here and I could not be any happier with it.
  
 I absolutely love the V-Moda Crossfade Wireless + XL Pads.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## 397324

Questyle QP1R and Shure SRH1540 headphones.


----------



## PinkyPowers

No Angie today. I felt like bringing the IM03 to work. Needed to test out the cable I made over the weekend. Good thing, too. I think the right channel is a little loose.


----------



## FFBookman

```
​[color=rgb(0, 0, 0)]InitString=AT&F8S54=12\Q3&C1&D2&R0&S2S34=15S53=3S27=1  BPS=115200[/color]
```


```
AT&N6&B0&M0&K0&H0&I0&R1&A0S27=32
```


----------



## h1f1add1cted

hifichris said:


>


 

 I recommend to use the optical FiiO L12S cable or coax cable to feed the iDSD, since the DX80 offers both digital outputs to use the dual DSD1793 DACs to use the digital filter settings


----------



## HiFiChris

h1f1add1cted said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 Unfortunately I don't have the iFi anymore - the volume potentiometer was not usable for when I wanted to listen quietly with full-sized headphones (also including the HD 800, even with old/quiet masters). I think I'm done with fully analogue volume attenuation, both in the headphone as well as speaker chain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 (I just took the pictures for my impressions and measurements, all before having even plugged anything in.)
  
 As nice as the micro iDSD was (and still is), we two just weren't made for each other.


 A DAC-Amp or stack (for full-sized headphones plus IEMs) below ~ $2k, no matter whether portable, stationary or semi-portable, that fulfills all of my criteria has yet to be built (maybe I'm just too picky though).


 On a personal side-note: I didn't even know FiiO built an optical IC cable - very interesting, gotta check it out (though I have no use for it). Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

hifichris said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the iFi anymore - the volume potentiometer was not usable for when I wanted to listen quietly with full-sized headphones (also including the HD 800, even with old/quiet masters). I think I'm done with fully analogue volume attenuation, both in the headphone as well as speaker chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Why you not enabled IEMatch with the iDSD? The attenuation is -12 to -24 dB that's pretty fine with digital feeded iDSD and paired the HD 800 (I'm using this combo too). Cheers


----------



## Podster

naivesound said:


> I'm. Just surprised to see low end audio buds with nice players ect... What about them do you guys enjoy over higher end cans


 

 Well like these Auri Rockets they just sound great Naive! I'm surprised my FiiO X3ii and U2 iPod classic meet your approval


----------



## HiFiChris

h1f1add1cted said:


> Why you not enabled IEMatch with the iDSD? The attenuation is -12 to -24 dB that's pretty fine with digital feeded iDSD and paired the HD 800 (I'm using this combo too). Cheers


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion buddy, but that was the first thing I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 For listening really quietly, it is still too loud (at the point where both channels are perfectly identically loud which is (/was) at exactly 11 o'clock (-1 dB at 9.30 and -0.5 at 10). The volume was okay with some of my older, rather quiet Classical and Jazz recordings, but a bit too high with normally loud recordings. Needless to say, the few loudness war suffering tracks I used were unbearable. The volume on the position where both channels are perfectly engaged is just too loud for when I want to listen at _really _low volume levels, which I do sometimes after work or after longer runs. Volume was okay for regular listening levels, but just as I said often bit much for when I wanted to listen quietly.
 I could actually listen at ~ 11 o'clock, but I prefer to have the potentiometer a bit higher than where the channels engage, simply because it gives me a better feeling.
 The fact that the digital inputs are louder than the analogue aren't super helpful for how I prefer my music either.
 I would have loved to keep it, but the cons predominated the pros_ for my very personal standards_. Nonetheless I would still highly recommend the iDSD, as it really is a fantastic device.

 I guess I protected my hearing just just very well over the years, only taking the airplane/underground/train/driving on the Autobahn/hoovering/mowing the lawn with listening protection on, not going to clubs/parties, avoiding Alcohol from a certain point of my life on, no smoking, avoiding noisy environment in general. I can't even comprehend why I used to type on mechanical keyboards over a decade ago. Yeah, I am... different.
 There is a reason why my co-workers call me "The Bat". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Now back to the thread topic - my simple Autobahn rig, consisting of the first gen FiiO X3, mostly Jazz and the Shure SE425 (not pictured):


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## DMinor




----------



## Plethora

Fiio X7 + JH Angie's


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sounds incredible! 

Meeaudio Pinnacle and Shanling H3


----------



## Gosod

pdiddypdler said:


> Rockboxed 160gb Classic -> Heir Audio 3.Ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





magnus cable?


----------



## m0k4

waiting the two pin connectors to finsh silver detachable cable for my hd 25  (location of the female jack 3.5 on the cup side is temporary)


----------



## Montyburns

I would love to do this to my hd25s. If you have a chance, pm me and tell me your process.


----------



## 397324

m0k4 said:


> waiting the two pin connectors to finsh silver detachable cable for my hd 25  (location of the female jack 3.5 on the cup side is temporary)


 
 Has anyone compared the HD25 with the stock cable against the Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 On-Ear's?


----------



## Turrican2

T1 gen 2, PONO, balanced cable (required for power), sounds amazing but not for the bus!


----------



## Podster

Nice case Diddyp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This amp just keeps getting better, listening to Jimmy shred on Heartbreaker


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Lotoo PAW 5000 paried with STAX SRS-002


----------



## Richsvt

Just got back from walking and listening to sweet sounds.


----------



## crashtest33

iPod 7G Tarkan SDx2 512Gb
Re-anodised Solo -R
Re-anodised Vorgüge Pure II+


----------



## Hisoundfi

A budget beauty!
  

  
 Refurbished Rockboxed Clip Zip ($25 on eBay)
 Topping NX-1 interconnect (spare part came with purchase of NX-1)
 XDUOO XQ-10 portable amplifier (birthday gift from Penon Audio)
 Takstar HI2050 headphones ($37 on Aliexpress)
 Brainwavz HM-5 velour memory foam pads in black ($20 on Amazon)
  
 Total investment- $82
 Sound- fantastic
  
 You don't have to spend a lot of money to make something that sounds epic. Follow the threads and keep your eyes open for deals!


----------



## supplehope

First post.



Subpar phone camera and skills.
Sony ZX1 >> Fitear MH-335DW (not mine lol)
Pretty spectacular sounding, regardless of the price, in my opinion.


----------



## cristobalroy

Smalls but terrible.
 X3ii+VORZAMP+FLC 8s.


----------



## Sorensiim

Not that great for use on the bus, but perfectly portable for use around the house:


----------



## zilch0md

^ Even if the phones were of a closed design, I'm not willing to use such nice gear on public transportation.
  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/markdodds/9770883611/


----------



## Sorensiim

zilch0md said:


> ^ Even if the phones were of a closed design, I'm not willing to use such nice gear on public transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/markdodds/9770883611/



I only use my CIEMs with the AK on the bus, full size cans are too cumbersome when I'm out and about.


----------



## clee290

sorensiim said:


> I only use my CIEMs with the AK on the bus, full size cans are too cumbersome when I'm out and about.


 

 Agreed! I don't even want to bring closed headphones out  IEMs are just so much easier.
  
 Anyways, happy Sunday, fellas!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Been testing out the Shanling M2. It's okay for the price. Very, very dark sounding.


----------



## HiFiChris

pinkypowers said:


> Been testing out the Shanling M2. It's okay for the price. Very, very dark sounding.


 
  
 That's because of the "impedance mismatch" with the Angie. The Angie is a multi-driver in-ear with varying output impedance (read: it's very likely that the impedance in the treble is clearly lower than in the mids and lows, based on your description) and the M2 has got a quite high output impedance (I calculated something around 7 Ohms) -> frequency response output gets altered (the way the alteration looks like always depends on the headphone's specific impedance response).


----------



## gerelmx1986

zilch0md said:


> ^ Even if the phones were of a closed design, I'm not willing to use such nice gear on public transportation.
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/markdodds/9770883611/


 
 Me neither, cumberdome and bulky


----------



## m0k4

new diy spc cable for my trinity atlas:


----------



## PinkyPowers

Lovely work. 

Is that an 8 strand braid?


----------



## m0k4

thanks, this is my second diy work, and i have see the hell soldering mmcx connectors with my zero soldering skills i'm really happy you like it and yes is a 8 strand square braid of 0.8 spc wire


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Just in.

  


 Aune M2S
 B1 Amp
 MEE P1
 Qables right angle to right angle


----------



## PinkyPowers

m0k4 said:


> thanks, this is my second diy work, and i have see the hell soldering mmcx connectors with my zero soldering skills i'm really happy you like it and yes is a 8 strand square braid of 0.8 spc wire




Impressive.

I've decided to stay with 4 strand round braid. Already challenging enough. 8 strand would kill me.


----------



## nephilim32

Sold my sounDroid Vantam AMP to grab the AK JR for my main travel rig. Honestly, this may not look like much but consider my blue Mofi's to have a built in analog amp with in it. 
I'm really happy with this for an on the go experience. Have a case for the JR on the way as well.


----------



## mikemercer

I've been using a couple of combinations recently:
 
 - Audeze Titanium EL-8s w/ CIPHER integrated Amp/DAC/DSP Lightning Cable + my iPhone 6 -
 - MrSpeakers ETHER w/ Double Helix Cables, iPhone 6 & CEntrance Mini-M8 -


----------



## Gosod

sorensiim said:


> Not that great for use on the bus, but perfectly portable for use around the house:


 
you can listen without amplifier? and equalizer?


----------



## Sorensiim

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]you can listen without amplifier? and equalizer?[/COLOR]


----------



## metinnitem1

Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stilleh




----------



## Gosod




----------



## sp3llv3xit

Best small triple-stacked rig for the HD800.


----------



## PinkyPowers

metinnitem1 said:


> Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi




I looked those up recently when I tried to figure out which headphones Brian on Limitless kept walking around with. 

How do they sound?


----------



## qafro

What are they?
  
 Quote:


sp3llv3xit said:


> Best small triple-stacked rig for the HD800.


----------



## Tony1110




----------



## ozkan

tony1110 said:


>




I guess the internal amp of Paw 5000 isn't powerful enough right?


----------



## ozkan

pinkypowers said:


> I looked those up recently when I tried to figure out which headphones Brian on Limitless kept walking around with.
> 
> How do they sound?




Hey I loved the pink color. How do they sound?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

ozkan said:


> I guess the internal amp of Paw 5000 isn't powerful enough right?


 
  
 On low gain you have 0,23 V and on high gain 1,31 V output power. My Sennheiser HD 800 on high gain works on the PAW 5000 really not bad, but it can be better. Optical toslink to the Mojo is a really good thing, or use line out to a powerful amp.


----------



## Tony1110

ozkan said:


> I guess the internal amp of Paw 5000 isn't powerful enough right?




PAW 5000 sounds good but the Q-Jays are pretty revealing of source and I prefer the cleaner sound of the Mojo. For such unassuming little IEMs they scale pretty high. Nothing to do with power.


----------



## Sonyvores

My set up for today =)


----------



## Deftone

sp3llv3xit said:


> Best small triple-stacked rig for the HD800.


 
  
 it might be the best but id rather sacrifice a bit of SQ for something more simple.


----------



## Marat Sar

sp3llv3xit said:


> Best small triple-stacked rig for the HD800.


 
  
 So what's in there? A mojo, but the others? (Pure 2 and ak 100?)


----------



## sp3llv3xit

marat sar said:


> So what's in there? A mojo, but the others? (Pure 2 and ak 100?)


 

 Top:  AK100 (first gen)
  
 Bottom: Custom Cmoy amp


----------



## sp3llv3xit

deftone said:


> it might be the best but id rather sacrifice a bit of SQ for something more simple.


 
  
  
 For IEMs, that is advisable.  I am merely testing the limits of the Mojo in driving the HD800.
  
 Then again, to each his own in this hobby.


----------



## deltronzero

AK240SS to Mojo to VorzAmp Pure II+ to Layla ver. 2 with upgraded cables. Yeah I know.


----------



## ThecRA1SEr

FiiO X3 2gen
 Inear Stagediver SD2 with comply tips


----------



## Marat Sar

deltronzero said:


> AK240SS to Mojo to VorzAmp Pure II+ to Layla ver. 2 with upgraded cables. Yeah I know.


 
  
 I'm thinking of something like that, but truth is - there is currently no way to own the best source and make it compact enough to call it really portable. Triple-stacking just doesn't fit into the pocket.
  
 This is a real source of distress in my life currently, believe it or not


----------



## sp3llv3xit

marat sar said:


> I'm thinking of something like that, but truth is - there is currently no way to own the best source and make it compact enough to call it really portable. Triple-stacking just doesn't fit into the pocket.
> 
> This is a real source of distress in my life currently, believe it or not


 
  
  
 The Lotoo PAW Gold.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Here is the Lotoo PAW Gold.   Not very intuitive UI but it gets the job done.  Sound is probably the best I've heard so far in a dap.


----------



## crashtest33

Wow?!! More so than any of the A&K products you've heard?


----------



## Mimouille

crashtest33 said:


> Wow?!! More so than any of the A&K products you've heard?


Yes.


----------



## Marat Sar

mimouille said:


> Yes.


 
  
 Too bad it's absolutely hideous. "Unlovable", I would even say  Sorry about the offtopic, but is the DAC in the Lotoo comparable to Mojo?


----------



## Mimouille

marat sar said:


> Too bad it's absolutely hideous. "Unlovable", I would even say  Sorry about the offtopic, but is the DAC in the Lotoo comparable to Mojo?


Different beasts. But comparable performance IMO.


----------



## robm321

marat sar said:


> Too bad it's absolutely hideous. "Unlovable", I would even say  Sorry about the offtopic, but is the DAC in the Lotoo comparable to Mojo?




Unless you love sound quality.

The gold is quite ugly though.


----------



## doublea71

mikemercer said:


> I've been using a couple of combinations recently:
> 
> - Audeze Titanium EL-8s w/ CIPHER integrated Amp/DAC/DSP Lightning Cable + my iPhone 6 -
> - MrSpeakers ETHER w/ Double Helix Cables, iPhone 6 & CEntrance Mini-M8 -


 

 The Audeze/CIPHER setup looks pretty sharp!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

robm321 said:


> Unless you love sound quality.
> 
> The gold is quite ugly though.


 
  
 No worries the PAW Gold 'Black Edition' will fix thix gap


----------



## Deftone

deltronzero said:


> AK240SS to Mojo to VorzAmp Pure II+ to Layla ver. 2 with upgraded cables. Yeah I know.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today's portable and desktop setup


----------



## gerelmx1986

ultrainferno said:


> Today's portable and desktop setup


 

 Chord mojo and te one below the mojo??
  
 it i valid to post picture of "home-portable rig"? e.g one to move from room to room


----------



## nc8000

gerelmx1986 said:


> Chord mojo and te one below the mojo??
> 
> it i valid to post picture of "home-portable rig"? e.g one to move from room to room




The bottom one is probably a Meier Quickstep amp


----------



## zilch0md

nc8000 said:


> The bottom one is probably a Meier Quickstep amp


 
  
 Yes, that's the very neutral and transparent Meier Audio Corda Quickstep.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yes it is. Lovely amp!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

It has been a while since I posted in this thread, here are a few recent photos.
  

  
 Shozy Alien Gold Dap.
  

  
 Advanced AcousticWerkes W300U
  

  
 Campfire Audio -  `Jupiter`.
  

  
 Centrance Hifi-Skyn with ipod Touch 6G, 128GB.


----------



## screamsaver

*~ My Portable Rig ~ *


----------



## Kundi

screamsaver said:


> *~ My Portable Rig ~ *


 
 What's the burger in this sandwich?


----------



## clee290

kundi said:


> What's the burger in this sandwich?


 

 I think it's the FiiO E12A.


----------



## screamsaver

kundi said:


> What's the burger in this sandwich?


 
 ibasso DX80 DAC ~ Fiio E12A amp ~ Aune B1 amp
  
 with Westone 4R and Labkable 8 wires cable.


----------



## m0k4

why double amp?


----------



## Tony1110

m0k4 said:


> why double amp?




Because it's Head-Fi and excess is the name of the game.


----------



## crashtest33

Like his style! 'Why the hell not' is the correct answer indeed!


----------



## zilch0md

Ultimately, I've heard some people with double-amped rigs say, "It just sounds better."   
  
 You can't argue with that.  His rig, his ears, his tastes, his opinion - are always valid.
  
 But it's funky!  LOL


----------



## screamsaver

m0k4 said:


> why double amp?




Because I feel the SQ so amazing when I used aune B1 + fiio E12A together ^_^


----------



## cuiter23

-_-


----------



## crashtest33

So which do you connect to what and where do you put the volume levels? Interesting.


----------



## screamsaver

DX80 lineout to Aune B1;
 B1 ’s phoneout to E12A linein~
 Every time I turn on the E12A will switch to the same level just like this picture， and then I'll adjust the volume on B1~~
  
 Quote: 





crashtest33 said:


> So which do you connect to what and where do you put the volume levels? Interesting.


----------



## rudi0504

Long Time never posted My portable rigs , because from My Samsung Note 4 i can not upload big Size Pictures , i can uploae thumb Size pictures .
And i am too Lazy must transfer First My Samsung pictures to My iPad For upload Here on Head Fi forum .

Here are My New gears ;

Echobox Finder X1 pair With lotoo Paw Gold and AK 240 SS


----------



## Dionysus

I've never contributed to this thread. My portable Rig.


----------



## rudi0504

My New High End Ear Buds Z Ting pair With AK 100 mk 1 Gold + Chord Mojo


----------



## RedJohn456

rudi0504 said:


> My New High End Ear Buds Z Ting pair With AK 100 mk 1 Gold + Chord Mojo


 

 Nice gear!
  
 I havent heard of the Z ting before. Where can I find out more about them?


----------



## NaiveSound

All these cool rigs ans all I have is dx80 to mojo to se846 :/


----------



## PinkyPowers

naivesound said:


> All these cool rigs ans all I have is dx80 to mojo to se846 :/




You poor, unfortunate beggar.


----------



## supplehope

naivesound said:


> All these cool rigs ans all I have is dx80 to mojo to se846 :/




It's a pretty nice looking rig, in my opinion.


----------



## oldmate

naivesound said:


> All these cool rigs ans all I have is dx80 to mojo to se846 :/


 
 I was listening to my original X3 and Dunu DN1000's last night in bed thinking to myself how happy I am I did not tumble down the rabbit hole. I very nearly did.


----------



## cristobalroy

Rig for the day.


----------



## Cotnijoe

cristobalroy said:


> Rig for the day.


 
  
  
 What IEM is that? Looks nice


----------



## cristobalroy

cotnijoe said:


> What IEM is that? Looks nice


 

 Jomo 6.


----------



## metinnitem1

Thanks Yağız. 
 Hybrid mini to mini (Cu and Ag)
 75 ohm adaptor (Cu)
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2062857.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xbocur+audio.TRS0&_nkw=bocur+audio&_sacat=0
  

  

  
_[mod edit (Brooko) - fixed image links]_


----------



## rudi0504

redjohn456 said:


> Nice gear!
> 
> I havent heard of the Z ting before. Where can I find out more about them?




Thank you 

Please try to Find on Tao bao China 

I Bought locally In Indonesia


----------



## Gosod

cristobalroy said:


> Rig for the day.


 
they look like Heir audio 8ai


----------



## Danneq

redjohn456 said:


> Nice gear!
> 
> I havent heard of the Z ting before. Where can I find out more about them?


 

 You can subscribe to this earbud thread. BloodyPenguin just received a pair and was going to write a review, but aparently there is something wrong with his pair, so a new pair will be sent to him.

 You can buy Ting from Easy earphone on Aliexpress. They also sell Tomahawk from the same maker (Music Maker). BloodyPenguin's review of the Tomahawk.

 And while I cannot upload pictures right now, you'll just have to imagine how today's vintage setup of _Creative Zen Vision: M_ to _FiiO E11_ via line out on dongle adapter looks like. 2 budget earbuds are today's choice: _VE Monk_ and _Dasetn MX1_.


----------



## Turrican2

mojo battery died but pleasantly surprised by the paw5000 performance on its own, great pairing with the k3003, still prefer mojo though


----------



## RedJohn456

danneq said:


> You can subscribe to this earbud thread. BloodyPenguin just received a pair and was going to write a review, but aparently there is something wrong with his pair, so a new pair will be sent to him.
> 
> You can buy Ting from Easy earphone on Aliexpress. They also sell Tomahawk from the same maker (Music Maker). BloodyPenguin's review of the Tomahawk.
> 
> And while I cannot upload pictures right now, you'll just have to imagine how today's vintage setup of _Creative Zen Vision: M_ to _FiiO E11_ via line out on dongle adapter looks like. 2 budget earbuds are today's choice: _VE Monk_ and _Dasetn MX1_.


 
  
  


 This is my set up for the day FiiO X7 -> Zen 1.0   I am all about earbuds these days  that thread you linked is great, subbed a while back but havent had a chance to check it out as often these days. The Ting Z and Music Maker both look to be great finds.
  
 But yeah, most of my portable listening is done via earbuds now. 90% via the monk and the other 10% with Zen 2, LZ A2 iem and Havi B3 Pro 1. 
  
 I pulled out the Zen 1 today after a long hiatus just to give it another whirl and it sure didn't disappoint! But I am absolutely blown away by how well the monk scales with gear, its a perfect match for my X7. Cant wait to get the new medium power module for the X7 and unlock its full potential.


----------



## EISENbricher

redjohn456 said:


> This is my set up for the day FiiO X7 -> Zen 1.0   I am all about earbuds these days  that thread you linked is great, subbed a while back but havent had a chance to check it out as often these days. The Ting Z and Music Maker both look to be great finds.
> 
> But yeah, most of my portable listening is done via earbuds now. 90% via the monk and the other 10% with Zen 2, LZ A2 iem and Havi B3 Pro 1.
> 
> I pulled out the Zen 1 today after a long hiatus just to give it another whirl and it sure didn't disappoint! But I am absolutely blown away by how well the monk scales with gear, its a perfect match for my X7. Cant wait to get the new medium power module for the X7 and unlock its full potential.


 
 Just got my Monks today. It's been years since I've opted for earbuds. 
 Do you have Monks? Are Zen much better sounding than Monks? Because I like the monks already : )


----------



## Gosod

turrican2 said:


> mojo battery died but pleasantly surprised by the paw5000 performance on its own, great pairing with the k3003, still prefer mojo though


 
my friend had these headphones and broken cable near the speaker!


----------



## Turrican2

gosod said:


> my friend had these headphones and broken cable near the speaker!


 
 unfortunate, wonder how easy they are to get repaired.  I've used mine for over 2 years, no problems so far!


----------



## Gosod

he spoiled the cable near a speaker he used them 1.5 years! later I will ask him for pictures!


----------



## FlatulentDonkey

Do any of you get funny looks when you take your rigs out at work?  I know if I took out a double amped stack at work people would look at me funny.


----------



## Danneq

flatulentdonkey said:


> Do any of you get funny looks when you take your rigs out at work?  I know if I took out a double amped stack at work people would look at me funny.


 


 About 2 years ago I bought a Sony Walkman DD33 cassette player. I have been collecting old metal demos from the 80's and 90's, mostly buying off Ebay, and then "ripped" them with the DD33 and put them up on rare demo blogs (no copyright issues since these are self released demos that are over 20 years old). The DD33 is considered to be one of the really good Sony Walkmans and I wanted something good but still relatively cheap for "ripping" cassettes.
  
 One time I decided to try the Walkman when commuting to work.
 I remember one kid, around 11 years old, who looked at the DD33 with big eyes when I took the cassette out and changed sides.

 Must have been the first portable cassette player he ever saw. Well, perhaps the first ever cassette...
  
  


redjohn456 said:


> This is my set up for the day FiiO X7 -> Zen 1.0   I am all about earbuds these days  that thread you linked is great, subbed a while back but havent had a chance to check it out as often these days. The Ting Z and Music Maker both look to be great finds.
> 
> But yeah, most of my portable listening is done via earbuds now. 90% via the monk and the other 10% with Zen 2, LZ A2 iem and Havi B3 Pro 1.
> 
> I pulled out the Zen 1 today after a long hiatus just to give it another whirl and it sure didn't disappoint! But I am absolutely blown away by how well the monk scales with gear, its a perfect match for my X7. Cant wait to get the new medium power module for the X7 and unlock its full potential.


 


 Actually, Music Maker is the company (a rather small one) and MrZ Tomahawk and Ting are their two earbud models. They also have a few IEMs.

 I prefer the Tomahawk to Monk. It is much more detailed and the soundstage is more 3D. It sounds like an improved version of Monk. But I have to agree that Monk does scale very well. I have tried my Tomahawk with my new Cayin C5 and they sort of sound the same, but with the Monk I do notice improvements in many areas.

 I've just traded my Zen 2 for a pair of Zen 1. Never really appreciated the Zen 2 so then I might as well trade them to someone who might appreciate them better. And I might like Zen 1 better.

 Other than that my favorite 3 earbuds are Blox TM7, Sony MDR-E252 (ancient Sony earbud released in 1982 or 1983, and in my ears the best Sony earbuds - better than the legendary E484) and Sennheiser MX980.

 Well, I suppose I'm an earbud guy.
  

  


eisenbricher said:


> Just got my Monks today. It's been years since I've opted for earbuds.
> Do you have Monks? Are Zen much better sounding than Monks? Because I like the monks already : )


 
  
 The Monks are the best bang for the buck in the earbud world every. They could easily be sold for $30-40. They might work as a "gateway drug" to get people who don't bother with earbuds to start digging them...

 You should check out the Earbuds roundup thread.


----------



## Deftone

Perfect fit for mojo


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## bahbahbah




----------



## LouisLoh

delete


----------



## LouisLoh

deftone said:


> Perfect fit for mojo


 
  
 Which case is that? Looks great.


----------



## Deftone

louisloh said:


> Which case is that? Looks great.


 
  
 pelican 1030


----------



## Podster

flatulentdonkey said:


> Do any of you get funny looks when you take your rigs out at work?  I know if I took out a double amped stack at work people would look at me funny.


 

 Now that you mention that I got a couple "What the Heck Is That" recently with this one


----------



## Adu




----------



## gerelmx1986

me too i've had weird looks for using a sony walkman (hi-res walkman).... lets see how they react wen i bring my upcoming MDR-Z7


----------



## NaiveSound

Why so some people prefer those earbuds? You get no isolation I suppose, quality can't beat an iem... Maybe in wrong, just simply wondering


----------



## lookingforIEMs

AK100 gold > SE5ULT + Dita Truth cable



Probably my last shot of this setup. Changing out 2 components soon... but dayum it's great.


----------



## Danneq

With earbuds you can get a really wide and deep soundstage that hardly any IEMs can match. Isolation is poor, but earbuds can sound damn good.


----------



## gerelmx1986

danneq said:


> With earbuds you can get a really wide and deep soundstage that hardly any IEMs can match. Isolation is poor, but earbuds can sound damn good.


 

 as long they are not iBuds or EarPods


----------



## clee290

Someone say EarPods?


----------



## willywill

Kind of regret putting so many color or the Norne Aduio cable,
 i might order another one but this time keep it simple, all back


----------



## Deftone

clee290 said:


> Someone say EarPods?


----------



## shotgunshane

willywill said:


> Kind of regret putting so many color or the Norne Aduio cable,
> i might order another one but this time keep it simple, all back




I think it looks nice together. What did you do with the Y-split?


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Kundi

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Brand? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp3llv3xit

kundi said:


> Brand?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 



 Jomo


----------



## RAFA

Mmmm, the good feeling before you open a new CD and the anxiety before listening to it


----------



## PinkyPowers

sp3llv3xit said:


>




Bloody awesome! We've seen the Cyber Punk IEM, and now we've got the Steam Punk! I like these even better. Fantastic gear.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

pinkypowers said:


> Bloody awesome! We've seen the Cyber Punk IEM, and now we've got the Steam Punk! I like these even better. Fantastic gear.


 
  
  
 They're loaners.  Not mine.  CIEM manufacturer, Jomo Audio.


----------



## EISENbricher

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
 Beautiful... just beautiful! Do you have any official high-res pic of the same product? Would love to keep it as wallpaper on my desktop.


----------



## HiFiChris

rafa said:


> Mmmm, the good feeling before you open a new CD and the anxiety before listening to it


 
  
  I was a little confused when I read "CD", but then I realised that the DAP in the picture is the tiny Plenue D. Now it makes sense.


----------



## RAFA

hifichris said:


> I was a little confused when I read "CD", but then I realised that the DAP in the picture is the tiny Plenue D. Now it makes sense.


 
  
 Great little player. It is a great treadoff between sound quality and battery time.
  
 Just ripped the album


----------



## HiFiChris

rafa said:


> Great little player. It is a great treadoff between sound quality and battery time.
> 
> Just ripped the album


 
  
 Yes, indeed. Had one myself. Sold it though (lowest possible volume somewhat high for my usual listening levels with IEMs). Else, it was pretty impressive - clean output with close to none hiss, low output impedance, no roll-off in the lows anymore (older Cowon DAPs suffered from it).
  
 Well, at least I took some unboxing pics as long as I still had it.
  








​


----------



## RAFA

hifichris said:


> Yes, indeed. Had one myself. Sold it though (lowest possible volume somewhat high for my usual listening levels with IEMs). Else, it was pretty impressive - clean output with close to none hiss, low output impedance, no roll-off in the lows anymore (older Cowon DAPs suffered from it).
> 
> Well, at least I took some unboxing pics as long as I still had it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice pics! With what did you replace it?


----------



## HiFiChris

@RAFA
  
 Didn't replace it with anything, as it also didn't replace anything in my inventory, it was more meant as supplementation - I just bought it because the battery life, internal memory, low output impedance and SNR as well as the price were tempting. The most perfect stand-alone DAP (= without DAC/additional amp) for my personal standards is still the iBasso DX90. Short battery life though.


----------



## RAFA

hifichris said:


> Didn't replace it with anything, as it also didn't replace anything in my inventory, it was more meant as supplementation - I just bought it because the battery life, internal memory, low output impedance and SNR as well as the price were tempting. The most perfect stand-alone DAP (= without DAC/additional amp) for my personal standards is still the iBasso DX90. Short battery life though.


 
  
 If the DX90 is built like the DX50, you may be able to put in a larger battery. I tried the DX90 on a meet in Vienna and the impression was not bad, but it tended towards the dryer side of sound, with my 3DD.
  
 However I liked the DX50.


----------



## EISENbricher

Late night, cool breeze and listening to Moonbeam with VE Monks and Xduoo X2.
  
 Sorry fellow head-fiers but my mind refuses to believe things can get better than this!


----------



## HiFiChris

rafa said:


> If the DX90 is built like the DX50, you may be able to put in a larger battery. I tried the DX90 on a meet in Vienna and the impression was not bad, but it tended towards the dryer side of sound, with my 3DD.
> 
> However I liked the DX50.


 
  
 What is a "3DD"?
  
 Well, that's the sound I prefer, so the DX90 fits perfectly into what I was looking for (along with its extremely low amount of hiss even with extremely sensitive IEMs, fine-grained volume control, super low output impedance and the support of external memory). The battery life is no major problem for me though, as I am using it mainly at home (for traveling and on the go, I have different things).
  
 I used to have the DX50 but put it up for sale within an hour or so after it arrived - way too much hiss for me with sensitive (but not extremely sensitive) IEMs plus a slight roll-off in the sub-bass with low impedance load. Really liked the fine-grained volume control along with the form factor though.


----------



## RAFA

hifichris said:


> What is a "3DD"?
> 
> Well, that's the sound I prefer, so the DX90 fits perfectly into what I was looking for (along with its extremely low amount of hiss even with extremely sensitive IEMs, fine-grained volume control, super low output impedance and the support of external memory). The battery life is no major problem for me though, as I am using it mainly at home (for traveling and on the go, I have different things).
> 
> I used to have the DX50 but put it up for sale within an hour or so after it arrived - way too much hiss for me with sensitive (but not extremely sensitive) IEMs plus a slight roll-off in the sub-bass with low impedance load. Really liked the fine-grained volume control along with the form factor though.


 
  
 Its this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/649836/new-unique-melody-triple-dynamic-ciem-announced
  
 Back then, when I had the DX50 I built a cable that connected a power bank and a 500gb hdd to the DX50. The cable was ugly, but it worked out. Still I never used it, since it was very impractical.


----------



## McGilli

My humble rig. Apart from listening I do a fair amount of live recording - so the ability to use AA batteries is a huge +.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

mcgilli said:


> My humble rig. Apart from listening I do a fair amount of live recording - so the ability to use AA batteries is a huge +.


 
 Madness in a cup right there. 
 I still miss that exceptional piece of machine.
 I noticed to your using headphone out, while not bad, with LO it really shines! 
 If you can I completely recommend getting a Meir Corda 2sidestep or Quickstep which I read is also top notch. Either way, cannot go wrong with Meir.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mcgilli said:


> My humble rig. Apart from listening I do a fair amount of live recording - so the ability to use AA batteries is a huge +.


 

 MDR-1R? te same i am selling, didn't like their overly bright sound


----------



## willywill

shotgunshane said:


> I think it looks nice together. What did you do with the Y-split?


 
 I didn't order a Y-splitter, they were to big, instead he put a small rubber band.
 Its very easy to adjust and it stay in place


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Rig of the day _[PAW 5000 > toslink connection > iFi micro iDSD > HD 800]_


----------



## w3ird0l0l

Posting my humble rig for Sunday. Found this ipod touch during my spring cleaning and it works perfectly fine!


----------



## spkrs01

Johnnie, 380Cu and Ref.1Too


----------



## howdy

h1f1add1cted said:


> Rig of the day _[PAW 5000 > toslink connection > iFi micro iDSD > HD 800]_


 
 I think the iFi DSD is the best think I've heard thus far. What a great Amp/DAC!!


----------



## NaiveSound

howdy said:


> I think the iFi DSD is the best think I've heard thus far. What a great Amp/DAC!!




Better than mojo?


----------



## singleended58

naivesound said:


> Better than mojo?




Nah! Mojo is the best one.


----------



## Deftone

singleended58 said:


> Nah! Mojo is the best one.


 
  
 its worst dac ive ever heard...
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 ...just kidding


----------



## kkcc




----------



## H20Fidelity

What is this! An earphone for giants!?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

naivesound said:


> Better than mojo?


 

 Since I own both (iDSD and Mojo) there is no "better" in a general point of view. More here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/789009/chord-mojo-vs-ifi-micro-idsd-vs-m9xx-optional-vs-audeze-deckard-lcd-3-or-sony-xba-z5#post_12123174


----------



## thepooh




----------



## howdy

naivesound said:


> Better than mojo?


 
 Yes!
  
 The Mojo is an Awesome device but, the Micro is more to my liking.


----------



## freitz

howdy said:


> Yes!
> 
> The Mojo is an Awesome device but, the Micro is more to my liking.




Ifi idsd micro?


----------



## howdy

freitz said:


> Ifi idsd micro?


 
 Yep!


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## x RELIC x

h1f1add1cted said:


> Since I own both (iDSD and Mojo) there is no "better" in a general point of view. More here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/789009/chord-mojo-vs-ifi-micro-idsd-vs-m9xx-optional-vs-audeze-deckard-lcd-3-or-sony-xba-z5#post_12123174




I can appreciate users preference for gear that they prefer, however that thread just ended up being a salesman arguing with a member over the drivability of the Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

For the graveyard shift


----------



## deltronzero

Lovely little stack =)


----------



## Marat Sar

deltronzero said:


> Lovely little stack =)


 
  
  
 Ha-ha, this is exactly the problem I have right now and I'm sorry to say but it doesn't look lovely or little to me, but it sure does sound great, right? Portable hi-fi life is literally on hold until mojo release the transport module.


----------



## deltronzero

marat sar said:


> Ha-ha, this is exactly the problem I have right now and I'm sorry to say but it doesn't look lovely or little to me, but it sure does sound great, right? Portable hi-fi life is literally on hold until mojo release the transport module.


 
  
 Yep, that's why I still got my DAP's around ha.  I'm just glad a small stack like this is able to drive my LCD-2 to its full potential and can still be easily carried around (between places, not on me).


----------



## thepooh

deftone said:


> For the graveyard shift




FAD Heaven IV? With what player do you pair the Mojo?


----------



## Mimouille

What's in such a small box, has 30 hours of battery, and sounds incredible? Rarely seen the 846 driven so nicely (in Mode B).


----------



## ShreyasMax

deltronzero said:


> Lovely little stack =)




Must be an awesome sound that's coming out of that rig. Say, you could replace the phone with a first generation AK100/120 to complete the size matched triple stack.


----------



## Dexter22

Xduoo X3 -> E12 -> AKG's!


----------



## x RELIC x

shreyasmax said:


> Must be an awesome sound that's coming out of that rig. *Say, you could replace the phone with a first generation AK100/120 to complete the size matched triple stack.*




A Head Fi Big Mac, lol!


----------



## NaiveSound

How come we don't see many hifiman players.?


----------



## Tony1110

Because they're not very photogenic?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hifiman were pretty popular a few years ago, namely HM-601 etc and I'm sure they still have some dedicated fans, for example 901. But the reality is the DAP market has beyond bloomed with so many choices we no longer need to use devices with UI and build like 1985 Pacman games. Times have changed.


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> But the reality is the DAP market has beyond bloomed with so many choices we no longer need to use devices with UI and build like 1985 Pacman games. Times have changed.




So true. So true.

*strokes AK120ii*


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Hifiman were pretty popular a few years ago, namely HM-601 etc and I'm sure they still have some dedicated fans, for example 901. But the reality is the DAP market has beyond bloomed with so many choices we no longer need to use devices with UI and build like 1985 Pacman games. Times have changed.


I sorta disagree on the trend. Players from Aune, Hisoundaudio and such are gaining ground, many people would rather pay for sound only. And I terms of sound I often found to destroy AK. Only think is that, as you said, now there are many many competitors.


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> I sorta disagree on the trend. Players from Aune, Hisoundaudio and such are gaining ground, many people would rather pay for sound only. And I terms of sound I often found to destroy AK. Only think is that, as you said, now there are many many competitors.


listening to ak120 today I agree strongly on this comment. S6 is a league or two above AK120. I never liked wolfson DAC to be honest.


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> listening to ak120 today I agree strongly on this comment. S6 is a league or two above AK120. I never liked wolfson DAC to be honest.


Well I never like the AK120 to be honest, but this S6 is amazing. Such sound and battery in a very small package. Quite impressive.


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> Well I never like the AK120 to be honest, but this S6 is amazing. Such sound and battery in a very small package. Quite impressive.


if the sound of s6 with the body of ak120, that would be impressive.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Spending time with my backup earphone, the IM03.


----------



## howdy

What is this S6 you speak of?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

howdy said:


> What is this S6 you speak of?




Studio6. It's a DAP


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> I sorta disagree on the trend. Players from Aune, Hisoundaudio and such are gaining ground, many people would rather pay for sound only. And I terms of sound I often found to destroy AK. Only think is that, as you said, now there are many many competitors.


 
  
 I don't see the popularity for Aune's players on Head-fi, I see a lot of reviews popping up from tours etc 'trying to gain' traction but nothing concrete on the forums, look at those threads activity or page count comparison to the Fiio, iBasso, AK,  units. Hisound are also struggling from watching its thread, its virtually sinking  and drowning.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> I don't see the popularity for Aune's players on Head-fi, I see a lot of reviews popping up from tours etc 'trying to gain' traction but nothing concrete on the forums, look at those threads activity or page count comparison to the Fiio, iBasso, AK,  units. Hisound are also struggling from watching its thread, its virtually sinking  and drowning.


 
 Ok, but there are many chinese players that are increasingly popular, such as Lotoo, and their UI sucks. The Alien had no UI, etc. I am not sure there is a trend towards more sexy UI demand.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Ok, but there are many chinese players that are increasingly popular, such as Lotoo, and their UI sucks. The Alien had no UI, etc. I am not sure there is a trend towards more sexy UI demand.


 
  
 Very true on the Lotoo point.
  
 For the record, I am not against any of these Chinese players, I have owned Hisound, Colorfly, Hifiman I am actually intrigued by their uniqueness and 'audiophile' sound character. Its not a bashing fest for me against them because if the sound is right I will happily own another. Just not sure majority of consumers are leaning for that any longer over more advanced devices. There was a time on the forums/hobby options were limited, almost a 'take what you can get' approach. The point of my original post was how that's changed for the regular consumer and DAP hunter on Head-fi.


----------



## deltronzero

shreyasmax said:


> Must be an awesome sound that's coming out of that rig. Say, you could replace the phone with a first generation AK100/120 to complete the size matched triple stack.


 
  
 Close enough? =)


----------



## NaiveSound

I like mojo as dac, haven't heard many dacs, but mojo wow's me


----------



## yacobx

pinkypowers said:


> Spending time with my backup earphone, the IM03.


 
 How do you like it?


----------



## PinkyPowers

yacobx said:


> How do you like it?




I've had them for nearly a year. The IM03 is one of the very best, to my ears.


----------



## cleg

Great look, great sound


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## clee290

A bit of earbud love today.


----------



## Kundi

clee290 said:


> A bit of earbud love today.


 
 what you reading?


----------



## ccfixx

kundi said:


> what you reading?


 
  
_House Of Leaves_ by Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## stuck limo

brand new ultra portable setup - Samsung S7 w/ Spotify and PowerAmp Alpha + V-Moda XS headphones. I could get an external DAC/amp = (more stuff to carry) but I really only need a portable unit for when I'm out mucking around.  If I'm at home, I'm usually listening on speakers or the desktop rig.


----------



## yacobx

pinkypowers said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > How do you like it?
> ...




The look pretty with that cable too


----------



## yacobx

kundi said:


> clee290 said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of earbud love today.
> ...




What buds are those?


----------



## clee290

yacobx said:


> What buds are those?


 

 They are the Astrotec Lyra.


----------



## Wyd4

I like it


----------



## deltronzero

Found the PERFECT transport for the Mojo. =DDDDD


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ That's awesome.


----------



## x RELIC x

deltronzero said:


> Found the PERFECT transport for the Mojo. =DDDDD




Must share brand and cost...


----------



## Marat Sar

deltronzero said:


> Found the PERFECT transport for the Mojo. =DDDDD


 
  
 Wow, that's great - brand, cost, impressions, links please!


----------



## oldmate

marat sar said:


> Wow, that's great - brand, cost, impressions, links please!


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-smallest-android-phone-Melrose-S9-Android-4-4-MTK6572-Dual-core-3G-Mini-Card-phone/32396731704.html?aff_platform=aaf&aff_trace_key=704f83afe45e44b9a10a581e22b8794c-1458122017332-06743-IimaMJq3V&sk=IimaMJq3V%3A&cpt=1458122017332
  
 Surprised something that cheap supports Android USB Audio.
  
 16gb max. Take a fair chunk of that away for Android and you don't have much left.


----------



## Danneq

yacobx said:


> What buds are those?


 

 Astrotec Lyra was released in 2014, I think, and is already discontinued. Astrotec still has Lyra 6, which is the Lyra with ear hooks. Apparently they sound slightly different than Lyra:

 Quote:


> Looking at LYRA 6, I assume it shares a lot of similarities with its original LYRA predecessor, though I have been told that a filter and a driver tuning was changed (with slightly enhanced bass).


 
http://androidforums.com/threads/review-of-astrotec-lyra-6-earbuds-w-lots-of-pics.887778/


----------



## Sorensiim




----------



## Montyburns

wyd4 said:


> I like it


 I second that. Bet it is sweet.


----------



## PinkyPowers

sorensiim said:


>




Beautiful, as always.


----------



## spkrs01

AK380 and Cu amp listening to DXD, simply put........ 
  
 Sublime


----------



## Whitigir

I am not that rich, but Balanced and silver cables with TH900 and ZX2 is supremely solid. Full size headphones benefit in a portable single device  that can also go on for days!


----------



## thepooh

whitigir said:


> I am not that rich, but Balanced and silver cables with TH900 and ZX2 is supremely solid. Full size headphones benefit in a portable single device  that can also go on for days!




The ZX2 can drive the TH900 as it should? I got a very bad experience with the ZX1, the power output was so weak that the device really struggled to drive a 40ohms pair of iems, this is the reason why I didn't bought it. 

I saw a bundle offer ZX2+Z7 on www.son-video.com, considering that the Z7 is rated at 70ohms, will it drive these cans without an external amplifier?


----------



## cuiter23

thepooh said:


> The ZX2 can drive the TH900 as it should? I got a very bad experience with the ZX1, the power output was so weak that the device really struggled to drive a 40ohms pair of iems, this is the reason why I didn't bought it.
> 
> I saw a bundle offer ZX2+Z7 on www.son-video.com, considering that the Z7 is rated at 70ohms, will it drive these cans without an external amplifier?




The zx2 has the exact same power output as the zx1. It will drive the z7 fine.


----------



## Whitigir

thepooh said:


> The ZX2 can drive the TH900 as it should? I got a very bad experience with the ZX1, the power output was so weak that the device really struggled to drive a 40ohms pair of iems, this is the reason why I didn't bought it.
> 
> I saw a bundle offer ZX2+Z7 on www.son-video.com, considering that the Z7 is rated at 70ohms, will it drive these cans without an external amplifier?




Zx2 and Z7 is ok, but ZX2 sounds much better with Th-900... The suck thing is that TH-900 only comes with 1/4 plug, and SE. You need upgrades and mods, unless you buy TH-900 MK2 which comes with detachable cables

Keeps in mind Zx2 is very unique, it has 7 power capacitors with a Super Capacitor inside, and a whole bunches of other filmed capacitors and resistors. It can totally swing high Voltage output or Current depend on the draw of the headphones. Zx1 or Zx100 has only 4 capacitors.

Now, put aside the technical specs. Yes, TH-900 with ZX2 is an excellent combo, totally. Almost Perfect synergy as well, because th-900 has that very detailed highs, where as Zx2 is warmer, more musical with softer highs and more intimate signature.

I am proud to have both Z7 and TH900 anyways. They both compliment each other too well , and that my collection is never old hehehe


----------



## ostewart

Opus #1 > Balanced Forza AudioWorks Hybrid Cable > InEarz IE-P350


----------



## ShreyasMax

deltronzero said:


> Close enough? =)


 
  
 That's more like it.
  
 So how does the Pure II+ add to the DX90 sound? And how does it compare to the Mojo, in your opinion of course? Thanks.
  
 Oh, here's my current rig; 
  

  
 The iBasso D14 'Bushmaster'. Sounds great, but waiting for Mojo trial run soon, to decide for next step up.


----------



## thepooh

spkrs01 said:


> AK380 and Cu amp listening to DXD, simply put........
> 
> Sublime




I'm thinking about the sound quality out of that


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ibasso DX80 and LZ-A3 

Sound is awesomesauce!


----------



## howdy

DX80>iFi iDSD Micro>Oppo PM3


----------



## singleended58

Onkyo DP-X1 >> 2.5 mm TRRS copper impact audio cables balanced output >> Shure SE535. Perfect combination!


----------



## Wyd4

Poor mans portable rig it would seem haha


----------



## PinkyPowers

wyd4 said:


> Poor mans portable rig it would seem haha




The poor man, who has also wisdom, can know the finest aspects of life. Such as you, my good man.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

singleended58 said:


> Onkyo DP-X1 >> 2.5 mm TRRS copper impact audio cables balanced output >> Shure SE535. Perfect combination!


 
  
 I didn't know the Onkyo (or Pioneer) was available in the US yet.  How do you like the player so far?


----------



## nofarewell

No school like the oldschool. Fiio e6, sony NWZ-A829, sony MDR-60, Aiwa HP-V99. The top earphone gear.
 Of course the Aiwa rules everything, I don't know if there is/has/ever been/will be a better sounding bud out there.


----------



## singleended58

buttuglyjeff said:


> I didn't know the Onkyo (or Pioneer) was available in the US yet.  How do you like the player so far?




I bought it through PriceJapan. I love its SQ with balanced output.


----------



## HiFiChris

DX80 -> Finder X1


----------



## rocketnick7

Calyx M + FIDUE A83


----------



## Kundi

You can have storage up to 448GB, HS!


----------



## yacobx

danneq said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > What buds are those?
> ...




They just have a cool look


----------



## Ultrainferno

Finished my box. Happy how it turned out


----------



## x RELIC x

ultrainferno said:


> Finished my box. Happy how it turned out




Beautiful!


----------



## yacobx

ultrainferno said:


> Finished my box. Happy how it turned out


 
 this is unreal!


----------



## rocketnick7

ultrainferno said:


> Finished my box. Happy how it turned out


 
 Incredible!


----------



## justrest

@ultrainferno. Wow. This is amazing. If you don't mind can you share the earphone list!


----------



## NaiveSound

rocketnick7 said:


> Incredible!




What's thr best well rounder in your opinion, if you had to give up all but 1 pair... Which would you keep?


----------



## kimD

Poor man setup


----------



## yoyorast10

Where do I buy an usb otg cable like this?


----------



## Vidal

Here's a picture of my latest experiment it's a AQ Dragonfly connected 'direct' to my iPhone 6. The black bump is a cut down USB Hub which has magnets on the back so it sticks to the metal plate, better than rubber straps as they don't interfere with the touch screen. The normal usb cable from the hub has been replaced with a CCK circuit board and lightning plug.
  
 It sounds excellent although it does drain the battery a bit, my next version will have a Li ion battery to supply the hub.


----------



## willywill

yoyorast10 said:


> Where do I buy an usb otg cable like this?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346


----------



## Mimouille

I went to do some testing today, AK380cu, JH line up, Oriolus. Didn't buy anything.


----------



## cristobalroy

kimd said:


> Poor man setup


 

 sir where did you bought the case of the mojo? thanks


----------



## NaiveSound

Why is poor man's set up?


----------



## kimD

cristobalroy said:


> sir where did you bought the case of the mojo? thanks



This is xiaomi powerbank case, i've did it by hand made DIY for mojo.


----------



## kimD

naivesound said:


> Why is poor man's set up?


 
 Cause my Remix RM-S1 was the cheaper IEM.


----------



## w3ird0l0l

ultrainferno said:


> Finished my box. Happy how it turned out


 
 this is very beautifully done up!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mimouille said:


> I went to do some testing today, AK380cu, JH line up, Oriolus. Didn't buy anything.




New oriolus not as good as previous one?


----------



## Mimouille

lookingforiems said:


> New oriolus not as good as previous one?


It was the old one. Yes it is good, but didn't want to buy. I am quite picky now


----------



## h1f1add1cted

yoyorast10 said:


> Where do I buy an usb otg cable like this?


 
  
 Just for 6$: http://www.ebay.de/itm/301669713346, a microUSB OTG to microUSB L-shaped cable on both ends. I bought 3 pieces of them, shipping took 5 weeks, cables working fine, great build quality too.


----------



## coachenzo

I still love my set up.


----------



## freitz

I don't have a complete portable set up yet. Going back and forth with what to get to pair with both of these head sets. 
  
 Recommendations welcome.


----------



## mrhizzo

mimouille said:


> I went to do some testing today, AK380cu, JH line up, Oriolus. Didn't buy anything.




Can you take a picture comparing the size of Oriolus with the Rosie, please ?


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> I went to do some testing today, AK380cu, JH line up, Oriolus. Didn't buy anything.




I'd hazard a guess and say that if you already own the PAW Gold, Rhaps Galaxy and EE Zeus then it's going to take something very special to tempt you.


----------



## Mimouille

mrhizzo said:


> Can you take a picture comparing the size of Oriolus with the Rosie, please ?




I am not there anymore sorry. Comparable sizes but Rosie has longer stem. 




tony1110 said:


> I'd hazard a guess and say that if you already own the PAW Gold, Rhaps Galaxy and EE Zeus then it's going to take something very special to tempt you.


 I also own the SE5 ultimate, and I don't own the Zeus yet. Just had a long demo.


----------



## TRapz

Loving my SE425 with the E12A. The X1 is about a year old now, and I thought about getting the X3ii, but the E12A is a fantastic deal and probably sounds better than the X3ii alone.


----------



## RedJohn456

FiiO EM3 earbuds + FiiO X7 = pretty good combo!


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Gosod




----------



## Kundi

gosod said:


>


 
 what westone's are those?


----------



## Gosod

W40!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Those WD40 look great.


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> Those WD40 look great.


 
 Quite freaky as I was coincidentally holding my can of WD40 as I read this post xD


----------



## Deftone

thepooh said:


> FAD Heaven IV? With what player do you pair the Mojo?




Just the heaven 2, I used the galaxy s6 with the mojo but now I have sold the mojo and only use heaven 2 and s6.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Please delete


----------



## PinkyPowers

expiredlabel said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-m2-32bit-dsd-portable-music-player/reviews/15556
> 
> 
> First review, show love....or hate.....




Why did you post that here of all places?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

My mistake I thought I had posted in the discovery thread. Which I see I did as well. Clearly not paying attention.


----------



## mikemercer

this is CRAZY good:
 Audeze SINE + Double Helix Cables Peptide V2 + AK380
 (yeah yeah I know, overkill - bit they sound SO good balanced)


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Sony NW-ZX1
 Sony PHA-2
 Realistic Nova-28 - Found couple of years ago at a thrift store for $3.99. Need to put at high gain for its effect. Quite astonished with the build quality which is supreme. Cushions are comfy and headband has a good clamping force. Sound quality, music is clean and not much bass exists.


----------



## sledgeharvy

My new toy. The Shanling M2, paired with the iBasso D14. It doesn't need it. I just wanted to give it a day with it versus without it. See what the difference is. With it, I have to say it's better overall, it it loses some of the thickness in the bass. That's not to say it loses all bass, just tightened it up, so it's less dramatic. Which gives it less body but more control. So it's a very slight give and take.. Overall, I really like it with it.. But I wouldn't use it on a daily basis. It sounds equally good in a different way with out the D14.


----------



## Mimouille

Cool new cable from Ortofon (thanks @DimitriTrush. Great build and ergonomics. But why no neck cinch!?


----------



## singleended58

Onkyo DP-X1 with 1MORE 3 drivers


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> [COLOR=141823]Cool new cable from [/COLOR][COLOR=3B5998]O[/COLOR]rtofon (thanks @DimitriTrush
> [COLOR=141823]. Great build and ergonomics. But why no neck cinch!?[/COLOR]


how is it?


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> how is it?


 
 Great, except for the cinch. Will have to make one.


----------



## On The And Of 1

OCD pacifier ...for now...


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## m0k4

my diy spc detachable cable for my hd25 (uber modded and yaxi type B pads) is now finished  very happy with it


----------



## spkrs01

Great A/B fun today......................


----------



## nephilim32

spkrs01 said:


> Great A/B fun today......................




That's a great A/B test!! Electrostat vs FET solid state amping. I'm curious to what you like best.


----------



## spkrs01

nephilim32 said:


> That's a great A/B test!! Electrostat vs FET solid state amping. I'm curious to what you like best.



 



I would love to but MOT status prevails.............


----------



## nephilim32

spkrs01 said:


> nephilim32 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great A/B test!! Electrostat vs FET solid state amping. I'm curious to what you like best.
> ...




Argh. What fun are you?? Lol.


----------



## spkrs01

nephilim32 said:


> Argh. What fun are you?? Lol.


 
  
 Very, but just not on here......


----------



## Montyburns

1. N





m0k4 said:


> my diy spc detachable cable for my hd25 (uber modded and yaxi type B pads) is now finished  very happy with it


 1. Nice job with that cable. I'd love a pm to hear your process. 2. What ear pads are those?


----------



## m0k4

yaxi type B pads, the process is only braid and solder... not too simple when come to practice, but that's it


----------



## FlatulentDonkey

Fiio X5
 Fiio E12a
 RHA MA750


----------



## Marat Sar

flatulentdonkey said:


> Fiio X5
> Fiio E12a
> RHA MA750


 
  
 Very cool. Mid-fi is the coolest. Makes me regret reaching the summit.


----------



## x RELIC x

flatulentdonkey said:


> Fiio X5
> Fiio E12a
> RHA MA750




I know that theme! Classic!


----------



## sledgeharvy

flatulentdonkey said:


> Fiio X5
> Fiio E12a
> RHA MA750


 
 A very nice setup indeed.


----------



## 7UPguy

Is the Fiio E12A really worth the extra bulk? Does is sound a lot better than the X5?


----------



## sledgeharvy

7upguy said:


> Is the Fiio E12A really worth the extra bulk? Does is sound a lot better than the X5?




Short answer, yes. It keeps everything in check and smooths everything out. It doesn't make it warm. It just makes the sound not have any bright peaks. If you want to add some thickness the bass boost is there which makes for a Brazilian goddess feel to your sound that is fantastic.

It plays well with everything I throw at it..


----------



## lee730

Hisound Studio 6 with JVC FX850.


----------



## HiFiChris

Just trying something out: with a powered USB hub, the current-demanding LH Labs Geek Out IEM 100 also works out of an iPhone, which wasn't possible before (it still drains the battery quickly though). Now I'd only need a power bank to make it portable.
  
 (sorry for the crappy pic quality)


----------



## thepooh

mimouille said:


> I went to do some testing today, AK380cu, JH line up, Oriolus. Didn't buy anything.




Do you put all your audio stuffs in a safe at the bank? It's quite a lot of money on this table


----------



## H20Fidelity

thepooh said:


> Do you put all your audio stuffs in a safe at the bank? It's quite a lot of money on this table


 
  
 He's just pretending he owns it, he sneaks into audio shops then posts pictures here.

 We keep speaking to him about but he doesn't listen.


----------



## Mimouille

thepooh said:


> Do you put all your audio stuffs in a safe at the bank? It's quite a lot of money on this table


Was my sentence unclear on the the fact that I was testing at the shop?


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> Was my sentence unclear on the the fact that I was testing at the shop?




Lol! Apparently not for everyone. So what did you buy? You bought something right? :veryevil:


----------



## thepooh

mimouille said:


> Was my sentence unclear on the the fact that I was testing at the shop?




Oh damned, yes you're right I missed that part, meaculpa ☺ that must be an awesome shop.

Reminds me of some little shops in Hong Kong where you can try hundreds of high end iems as if they are cheap like candies...until you notice the price tag 

I'd love to spend my next holiday there ( the audiophile shopping paradise)


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## FlatulentDonkey

x relic x said:


> I know that theme! Classic!


 
  
 Yep. I rotate them. I had Analogue before this


----------



## kimD

hifichris said:


>




Nice so clean, what is your player brand?


----------



## Mimouille

x relic x said:


> Lol! Apparently not for everyone. So what did you buy? You bought something right? :veryevil:




Nope I am becoming very picky with old age...or more likely because I have tried so much. I was not even even tempted on the AK380cu. I am past paying more than a certain price for DAPs unless they are really changing the game. The JH Layla II was nice, but honestly, I would rather get a KSE1500 at that price. JH is way overpriced in my humble opinion. 



thepooh said:


> Oh damned, yes you're right I missed that part, meaculpa ☺ that must be an awesome shop.
> 
> Reminds me of some little shops in Hong Kong where you can try hundreds of high end iems as if they are cheap like candies...until you notice the price tag
> 
> I'd love to spend my next holiday there ( the audiophile shopping paradise)




No problem. Having access to all the things to test makes you actually buy less because you can see so much stuff is overhyped.


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> Nope I am becoming very picky with old age...or more likely because I have tried so much. I was not even even tempted on the AK380cu. I am past paying more than a certain price for DAPs unless they are really changing the game. The JH Layla II was nice, but honestly, I would rather get a KSE1500 at that price. *JH is way overpriced in my humble opinion.*




Lol, you obviously missed the sarcasm as you clearly noted you didn't buy anything. 

I didn't like the Layla, however, I find the Angie to sit in a pretty good price performance groove.


----------



## bluchicboi

Can anyone tell me the exact diameter of the original pad size? The base to be more exact. Thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

bluchicboi said:


> Can anyone tell me the exact diameter of the original pad size? The base to be more exact. Thanks!




For what (to be more exact)?


----------



## thepooh

Totally agree Mimouille ! I was in Hong Kong last year and got the chance to put some real fuzzy high end stuffs in my ears (of up to $6000)

Verdict : 95% of these stuffs are overpriced but not sure if overrated as per reviews, they reflects well the pros and cons but have performances that can be found in stuffs that cost five to ten times cheaper

It's all about branding, marketing and prestige, such as people use to buy Beats headphones at $300 because it's fashion and well advertised. In reality you can get the same SQ in headphones that cost less than $50 from unknown OEMs


----------



## HiFiChris

kimd said:


> Nice so clean, what is your player brand?


 
  
 Cheap AGPTek B03. Clear and clean output like their A06 and C05, also less than 1.5 Ohms output impedance and quite good hiss performance.

 Interesting fact: I googled for "AGPTek RockBox" and found out that the AGPTek owner created an account on the RockBox forum and is probably going to build DAPs in the future that come with RockBox firmware as standard on their players.


----------



## kkcc

> No problem. Having access to all the things to test makes you actually buy less because you can see so much stuff is overhyped.




I also agree on DAPs purchase... for me the last real leap in sound quality on DAP was the hifiman 901.  Since then others had caught up in SQ and we now have many very good sounding choice that can be put in that "top tier" with different tuning/feature that may suit someone better than another.  Until there is another leap in SQ, the "battle" is really on form factor (design/built) and UI (OS/features).  IMHO something like the DP-X1 or X7 are really hitting a great spot in terms of overall performance from SQ, form, UI, and price.  

Having said that I'm also a sucker for shiny pricey braggaworthy gears without much discipline so being in Hong Kong I fear it's just a matter of time before I get myself the next "ultimate" DAP....  that probably don't sound all that much better in the grand scheme of things over my gear du jour:


----------



## Mimouille

kkcc said:


> I also agree on DAPs purchase... for me the last real leap in sound quality on DAP was the hifiman 901.  Since then others had caught up in SQ and we now have many very good sounding choice that can be put in that "top tier" with different tuning/feature that may suit someone better than another.  Until there is another leap in SQ, the "battle" is really on form factor (design/built) and UI (OS/features).  IMHO something like the DP-X1 or X7 are really hitting a great spot in terms of overall performance from SQ, form, UI, and price.
> 
> Having said that I'm also a sucker for shiny pricey braggaworthy gears without much discipline so being in Hong Kong I fear it's just a matter of time before I get myself the next "ultimate" DAP....  that probably don't sound all that much better in the grand scheme of things over my gear du jour:


Get the Hisoundaudio S6.


----------



## coachenzo

My super portable music set up:
iPhone 6s Plus with a Carbon fiber case.
Spotify Premium downloading 320 kbit/s.
Fidue A83 earphones with Comply tips.


----------



## palermo

Got new cable 006 series to my F111. Sorry with no DAP, I cant effort in recent time.


----------



## doc elvis

back to the roots!


----------



## tituss




----------



## bmichels

doc elvis said:


> back to the roots!


----------



## Wyd4

Work may be tolerable yet.


----------



## PinkyPowers

wyd4 said:


> Work may be tolerable yet.




How does Rosie sound?


----------



## AnakChan

JH Audio Layla II. Sounds good so far but lining up to compare to the original Layla 



[Subjective mode on!! 10 min listen only!!]
And managed to listen to the orig. II's are somewhat more airy, articulate & precise. But feels a little drier. Easily fixed by tuning up the bass pots though.
[/Subjective mode off]


----------



## x RELIC x

anakchan said:


> JH Audio Layla II. Sounds good so far but lining up to compare to the original Layla
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great pic!


----------



## milodinosaur

Fiio X1 paired with a JDS labs C5. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyd4

pinkypowers said:


> How does Rosie sound?




I quite like it. Still adjusting to its sound. I am quite sensitive to highs and lower treble/upper mids and as such have usually steered to darker iems/headphones. But I am enjoying these.

That said I am using foam tips as a must with the bass dial at 1pm. I prefer them to Roxanne and angie. But I think with the angie it's just personal taste due to its tuning. The angie is probably a more refined unit if I could get past that haha. 

It is too early for any real useful response but I will report back when I have had more time with them .


----------



## Wyd4

Proof of concept for my 400gb mojo dap haha. 

Now to go get myself a small hub and more suitable cables.


----------



## shotgunshane

anakchan said:


> JH Audio Layla II. Sounds good so far but lining up to compare to the original Layla
> 
> [Subjective mode on!! 10 min listen only!!]
> And managed to listen to the orig. II's are somewhat more airy, articulate & precise. But feels a little drier. Easily fixed by tuning up the bass pots though.
> [/Subjective mode off]


 
  
 How is fit compared to the original? The II looks a lot nicer IMO.


----------



## AnakChan

shotgunshane said:


> How is fit compared to the original? The II looks a lot nicer IMO.


 
  
 Definitely shinier . The II feels heavier though (not surprisingly). Didn't have an issue with fit.


----------



## Taggerung

New to the game, but here goes.
  

  
 JVC HA-SZ2000
 FLC 8S
 FiiO E12
 LG V10


----------



## Mimouille

shotgunshane said:


> How is fit compared to the original? The II looks a lot nicer IMO.


I thought the fit was ok, but it is still huge and heavy. I only tried with default bass setting, and there is indeed a bit of dryness. Separation is incredible, but I sometimes wonder if there is not too much separation, if the individual instruments should not meld into each other a bit more.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mimouille said:


> I thought the fit was ok, but it is still huge and heavy. I only tried with default bass setting, and there is indeed a bit of dryness. Separation is incredible, but I sometimes wonder if there is not too much separation, if the individual instruments should not meld into each other a bit more.




Sounds more like the JH custom layla demo I heard at jaben and less like the AK layla


----------



## Mimouille

lookingforiems said:


> Sounds more like the JH custom layla demo I heard at jaben and less like the AK layla


 
 I am talking about the Layla II.


----------



## alan_g

Just added these to play with mojo and ak100mkii


----------



## kg4fxg

Reel to Reel
  

  
 I have always believed Hi Fidelity rested in serious reel to reel decks.  
 Chromium dioxide tape
 Dolby B
 Low wow-and-flutter
  
 And this was great until I moved to 8 track tapes!
  
 And yes, just kidding, I did really have a portable reel to reel much like this as a kid.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mimouille said:


> I am talking about the Layla II.




The drier sound and better separation sounds more becoming of the actual layla. Sounds like a yep in the right direction ( although I wonder when will I ever afford them )


----------



## FFBookman

kg4fxg said:


> Reel to Reel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 True that.
  
 Until you've sat in a recording studio and heard master 2" tape played back properly (baked and EQ'd per mix notes), I'd argue you haven't heard the actual highest fidelity recordings.
  
 That's the master. Everything beyond that is a lesser copy.  The only exception is if a 16/44 exists but the original tape has deteriorated or was destroyed. That leaves the 16/44 as the best.
  
 Modern 24bit digital conversions do get very close and are 100x more convenient, so I advocate for all music of the 20th century to be re-digitized @ 24bit.  
  
 Interestingly - they only converted ~ 30% of the music of the 20th century to 16/44 before switching to 24bit in the 90's. There's actually a huge collection of tapes out there that still haven't been digitized, and maybe never will. This outnumbers releases stuck at 16/44. Of course digitization priority is based on popularity/profit potential.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## HAWKEYE7

Oh, this is just my little old SE535's sitting on top on my Tesseract getting charged up ( it makes them sound Out of This World ).


----------



## HiFiChris

hawkeye7 said:


> Oh, this is just my little old SE535's sitting on top on my Tesseract getting charged up ( it makes them sound Out of This World ).


 
  
  
 Don't lie, this is actually Kryptonite and you are Lex Luthor, putting your SE535s on that block of Kryptonite so that Superman doesn't steal them from you.


----------



## clee290

What are you guys talking about? That's just jello.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

hawkeye7 said:


> Oh, this is just my little old SE535's sitting on top on my Tesseract getting charged up ( it makes them sound Out of This World ).



Hahaha that was punny


----------



## kimD

Xiaomi piston 3 & Mojo





I hope this mini mouse sure can carry the weight


----------



## screwedpeep

Rockboxed Classic - VE Monk


----------



## yacobx

screwedpeep said:


> Rockboxed Classic - VE Monk


 
 Respect.


----------



## coachenzo

What head headphones?



milodinosaur said:


> Fiio X1 paired with a JDS labs C5.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milodinosaur

ATH M50 




coachenzo said:


> What head headphones?


----------



## karloil

thepooh said:


> Reminds me of some little shops in Hong Kong where you can try hundreds of high end iems as if they are cheap like candies...until you notice the price tag




Where in Hong Kong? I'll be visiting in a months time


----------



## BenHolmes

The new UERR?


----------



## reddog




----------



## tylerchris

My "transportable" rig (mostly for listening at home, on the couch or in bed, and occasionally when going out to a coffee shop for a few hours): 

iPhone 6s + Centrance HiFi-M8 + MrSpeakers Ether C v1.1

Just picked up a set of JH Angies (v1) - which I'll pair with a Centrance HiFi-Skyn (hopefully receiving soon) and my iPhone. Will post once that arrives


----------



## Podster

I love this thread and all the different and cool setups
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention some of you guys (HiFiChris) pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 U2 30GB Classic dressed in Yo-Tank, Martin's Hybrid and Auri Rockets


----------



## alvinmate

AK100ii friends with DITA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 "Pelican 1015 case - perfect fit"


----------



## ajs6269

[/IMG]


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Does the earphone also fit in the case with the AK!00ii?
 Quote:


alvinmate said:


> AK100ii friends with DITA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alvinmate

No it doesn't as you can see from my last pic. In saying that if you are after a similar type of case you may want to look at models like 1030 or 1040 depending on what you want to carry in the same case.
  
 A better pic - its a 'snug fit' so no movement inside at all.


----------



## philk34

I use this case too. I just add a piece of cloth at the bottom of the unit to avoid any upside down move that could put pressure on the volume knob.


----------



## alan_g

Ak100mkii>chord mojo >ak Angie


----------



## bluedolphin

cattlethief said:


> Battle of the Giants!


 
  
 What Dap is the one on the left?


----------



## howdy

bluedolphin said:


> What Dap is the one on the left?



 

Looks like the iBasso DX100, a old but well respected DAP!


----------



## gordec

Cowon Plenue 1 with Westone ES60. Analog sound in the pocket.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 397324

Questyle QP1R and Fidue A83.


----------



## ph0n6

My "Transportable" rig


----------



## thepooh

alvinmate said:


> AK100ii friends with DITA!
> 
> "Pelican 1015 case - perfect fit"




I saw the standard Dita for something like $600 on Penon Audio. I'm very curious about this little thing, how it sounds compared to Sennheiser IE800 or anything else in this range?


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## reddog

Delete.


----------



## alvinmate

Great pic great artwork


----------



## alvinmate

thepooh said:


> I saw the standard Dita for something like $600 on Penon Audio. I'm very curious about this little thing, how it sounds compared to Sennheiser IE800 or anything else in this range?


 
  
 I only had a brief encounter with IE800 so cannot give any real comparisons. Both are good however comes down to personal preference therefore audition is a must.
  
 The answer edition tonally is characterized as a warm to neutral sounding in ears. It definitely is full bodied  and has great mid range separation and clear and detailed vocals with great soundstage. I normally listen to orchestral and classical so it suits me perfectly.
  
 Also check out campfire audio Lyra and see if you can find this at a better deal. Great IEMs
  


> DESKTOP: VIOLECTRIC V281; VIOLECTRIC V800; MACBOOK PRO; SENN HD800; HIFIMAN HE400i - - PORTABLE: AK100II; DITA AUDIO


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## H20Fidelity

Pulled out the camera today, she's a bit rusty..


----------



## fixated

Here is mine


----------



## spkrs01

h20fidelity said:


> Pulled out the camera today, she's a bit rusty..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Me too, camera back from Wetzlar, Germany for repair....


----------



## H20Fidelity

spkrs01 said:


> Me too, camera back from Wetzlar, Germany for repair....


 
  
 Fancy that, we've got the same brand IEMs.


----------



## stilleh

Lavricales really are beautiful to see and hear...


----------



## Whitigir

stilleh said:


> Lavricales really are beautiful to see and hear...




I vouch for lavricables...however, I feel bad for them being wrapped around like that


----------



## stilleh

whitigir said:


> I vouch for lavricables...however, I feel bad for them being wrapped around like that




Only for the photo mate. Wanted to get as much of that beautiful cable in the pic as possible


----------



## Whitigir

Too much musical and eargarsm bliss


----------



## Kundi

whitigir said:


> Too much musical and eargarsm bliss


 
 where are the headphones?


----------



## Whitigir

kundi said:


> where are the headphones?




Since you asked


----------



## Kundi

whitigir said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > where are the headphones?
> ...


 
TH-900?


----------



## Whitigir

kundi said:


> [COLOR=333333]TH-900?[/COLOR]




Yes sir, that is him


----------



## Adu




----------



## FFBookman

pono player v1 > sennheiser 229's > sitting on suitcase enjoying WAR @ 24bit


----------



## fleasbaby

ffbookman said:


> pono player v1 > sennheiser 229's > sitting on suitcase enjoying WAR @ 24bit




Pono V1? Is there a V2?


----------



## Whitigir

fleasbaby said:


> Pono V1? Is there a V2?




There is a V10, but that is a smartphone LG V10


----------



## somanydynamos

whitigir said:


> Since you asked


 
 what amp is that?
  
 *edit: found out a few post back =/


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Latest treasures
  
 Paiaudio PR1 earbuds
  

  

  

  
 (Headphone GranVela)  AuGlamour R8
  

  

  
 LEAR NS-U1


----------



## FFBookman

fleasbaby said:


> Pono V1? Is there a V2?


 

 Pono v2 spotted:

  
  
 Seriously, I know one is in the works, whether it ever ships I just don't know. 
 The new features rumored are remote control by smartphone, better screen, and better battery. Sound circuits will probably stay the same (thank god).
  
 These are very thin rumors. There's no guarantee Pono Inc. survives as a viable business. They delivered on their kickstarter promise but it's a hard business selling quality digital music and a device with no profit margin that people won't replace for decades.


----------



## fleasbaby

ffbookman said:


> Pono v2 spotted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LMAO...
  
 I have heard rumors too. Sheer conjecture, but I think the way it will play out is, Neil backs out slowly, Ayre steps in and they do V2 as a crowdfunded venture again. Remote control by smartphone, I couldn't care less. Better battery and a better touchscreen (or perhaps better physical controls?), now you're talking. Honestly, if I could get the Pono sound in the FiiO X5's tank-like package, I'd be a happy camper, but life isn't like that, is it ....


----------



## bluedolphin

My Audio Rig

 What should i buy next Ibasso Dx80 or Opus#1?


----------



## FFBookman

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...
> 
> I have heard rumors too. Sheer conjecture, but I think the way it will play out is, Neil backs out slowly, Ayre steps in and they do V2 as a crowdfunded venture again. Remote control by smartphone, I couldn't care less. Better battery and a better touchscreen (or perhaps better physical controls?), now you're talking. Honestly, if I could get the Pono sound in the FiiO X5's tank-like package, I'd be a happy camper, but life isn't like that, is it ....


 

 Sounds plausible. I think Neil proved several points with the PP -- 1 - that you could actually deliver portable signal chain like that for under $500; 2 - that enough people care and will hear a difference; and 3 - it's a hard business to rely on selling digital music and devices that don't require constant upgrades.
  
 I'd like the see the Harmon-Kardon licensing talk play out and the guts of PonoPlayer put into car stereos. People talk smack about car audio but that's where millions of people listen to their music, and road noise or not car audio systems put out a lot of sound. They are very influential on people's stereo belief systems and purchasing. HD hi-res audio in cars could be a new feature soon.
  
 In my 2003 I have to run the PP through the tape deck and even that sounds pretty damn good, better than tape, CD, or MP3. 
  
 The truth is that most people have more speaker beef laying around than amp/dac beef.  Simple DAPs like the Fiio and Pono make everything you plug them into sound better.


----------



## fadlinaya

Ipod touch 1st gen, diy amp, sony xba a1p


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Current rig.

Campfire Audio - Jupiter
Centrance Hifi-Skyn
Ipod touch 6G w/ Flacplayer app by Dan Leehr.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bluedolphin said:


> My Audio Rig
> 
> What should i buy next Ibasso Dx80 or Opus#1?


 
 You should buy a Star Fighter.


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> You should buy a Star Fighter.




Best audio in the galaxy.


----------



## Adu

iem Chord&Major 8'13 Rock & DAP Fiio X5 (firmware 2.6)= Awesome sound!


----------



## Wyd4

Pleasant mess


----------



## Whitigir

Can't get better than this ! So stealthy


----------



## tracyca

TGIF!


----------



## Podster

ffbookman said:


> Pono v2 spotted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I always liked the detonation plunger on the top of those Pano's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 
  
 iPhone 4 W/Woodchuck Skin>ALO Silver LOD>RS Tomahawk>Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## Whitigir

I suck at photography


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ It looks ok, utube is a great resource if you want to learn more. And specifically for white background shots I use a photo tent, very cheap on eBay. It's just a white light weight cube with an opening, I point the camera in and bounce a flash off the roof of the tent. Add make up with photoshop (edit it) and BAM, I still suck at it.


----------



## Whitigir

h20fidelity said:


> ^ It looks ok, utube is a great resource if you want to learn more. And specifically for white background shots I use a photo tent, very cheap on eBay. It's just a white light weight cube with an opening, I point the camera in and bounce a flash off the roof of the tent. Add make up with photoshop (edit it) and BAM, I still suck at it.




Thank you , lol. Did you know the people that is into photography is just as crazy about it as we are into audiophile ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

whitigir said:


> Thank you , lol. Did you know the people that is into photography is just as crazy about it as we are into audiophile ?




Yes I do, there's an entire thread in the members lounge with some extremely talanted photographers, it's just as expensive! If not worse! 

I'll stick with my Canon G16.


----------



## AeroSatan

whitigir said:


> Thank you , lol. Did you know the people that is into photography is just as crazy about it as we are into audiophile ?






Why is that surprising?


----------



## jonsim86

LG V10 -> Fidue A83


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Aune M2 Pro and the PaiAudio MR3.   Budget rig.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hifiman HE400i driven by first gen AK100 mk1  and custom built Cmoy


----------



## White Lotus

Posted these once before, but different photo. I think they are some of my favourites, so they are worth posting again. 
  

  

 Grado SR80i, with the following mods:
  
 - G-Cush pads
 - Madagascar Ebony wood (from 7Keys)
 - Turbulent labs Manta headband


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Aune M2 Pro >> Dunu Titan 5


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Rep that M2 brother


----------



## Gosod




----------



## Wyd4

white lotus said:


> Posted these once before, but different photo. I think they are some of my favourites, so they are worth posting again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful. Still kicking myself I didn't buy these off you in your moment of weakness haha


----------



## lee730

Spiral Ear SE5 and Hisound Studio 6


----------



## kelly200269

Nothing else I need now. I've gone through so many DAPs, headphones etc but THIS IS IT!


----------



## G-K-W

Noble K10 Custom, Linum Balanced cable and Astell & Kern AK240
 Expensive...yes but well worth it!


----------



## Wyd4

Ghetto iPad. 

Samsung cheapo tablet, 2x 128gb cards and a mojo. Iems are a&sky Rosie.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Mimouille

Cool stuff Lee.


----------



## HiFiChris

​  
 ​  ​  ​  


Spoiler: Making of:



 
Don't worry, it's 100% legal and just blank ammo and wheat flour to create the atmosphere.

​  


 
  ​


----------



## H20Fidelity

That's hilarious, the little powder setup Chris.


----------



## HiFiChris

h20fidelity said:


> That's hilarious, the little powder setup Chris.


 
  
 Hehe, I know that I have outdone myself with that photo. I cannot but only stare at it the whole time myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 That Breaking Bad editing makes it awesome (imvho, but who am I to judge as I am the author, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Without the editing it is just a "regular, boring pic" with pretended drugs and empty blank ammo shell casings.
  
  
 (different pic from a another angle without any manipulation but lighting and colour correction)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 (original pic before "Breaking Bad" theme editing, only colour + lighting correction and removal of the visible cardboard at the bottom)


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm just not convinced that style of pic is suitable for a review heading, but we'll leave that up to you.


----------



## HiFiChris

h20fidelity said:


> I'm just not convinced that style of pic is suitable for a review heading, but we'll leave that up to you.


 
  
 Hehe, in total agreement with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Well, heading btt with that one:
  

  
 Left and right are great for sports purpose, the one in the centre is cr@p (interference of the blinking LED can be heard along with DAC artefacts, using sensitive IEMs - output impedance is clearly below 1 Ohm though).


----------



## Gosod

small and convenient!


----------



## kimD

These was cool DIY upgraded cable by myself 





Original looks


----------



## reddog




----------



## Gosod

A big rig!


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> Hehe, I know that I have outdone myself with that photo. I cannot but only stare at it the whole time myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And the plus is if things really go bad you have the wrist slitting tool available
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chris your photo's are always top notch regardless the content


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> And the plus is if things really go bad you have the wrist slitting tool available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  




  
 Hehe, nah, I should definitely get a good cam again. Having sold the 60D ~ 3 years ago was probably not the best decision, but I was just tired of the 96 or so % viewfinder and the lack of portability, so it got quite little use. Don't want to go the 5D route as I know it wouldn't be reasonable for me given that I do just very little photography (well, at least nowadays with digital photography I can see how the pic turned out compared to ~ 12 years ago when I had a manual SLR and most pics at the photo lab turned out to be blurry mush in the very beginning when I needed to get used to adjusting aperture and exposure).
 Probably going for an 80D, as I need the 100% viewfinder and don't want to miss the operation comfort that I'd loose with a entry-level DSLR like an x50D or mirrorless system camera - but then again size would be the limiting factor again and I wouldn't use it super often, akin to when I still had the 60D. Sigh, it's all a compromise. Maybe I should sketch and draw instead of taking pictures, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 To get back to the topic, some more portable hi-fi pics out of a cucumber (but with good natural lighting):
  
 
  
 Some budget-fi for totally non-critical fun listening.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

kimd said:


> These was cool DIY upgraded cable by myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 What are they?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

The Cowon Plenue S


----------



## Whitigir

sp3llv3xit said:


> The Cowon Plenue S




Awesome, no TRRS ?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

whitigir said:


> Awesome, no TRRS ?


 



 It does.  3.5 mm.   My CIEM has a 2.5 mm plug.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 3G (Wolfson WM-1811)*_
  
_*MEE SX-31*_


----------



## Diggymen

Portable enough, but not for pocket.


----------



## Kukuk

Maybe not the most portable rig ever, but I do love it. I'm always amazed at how easy the T5Ps are to drive. Even straight from my phone they're godly sounding.


----------



## Wfanning1

kukuk said:


> Maybe not the most portable rig ever, but I do love it. I'm always amazed at how easy the T5Ps are to drive. Even straight from my phone they're godly sounding.


Just a great set of headphones! Still kickin myself for selling them!


----------



## Kundi

diggymen said:


> Portable enough, but not for pocket.


 
 What amp is that?


----------



## HiFiChris

@Kundi xDuoo XD-05


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit

The HUM Pristine


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## lookingforIEMs

sp3llv3xit said:


> The HUM Pristine




Impressions?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lookingforiems said:


> Impressions?


 


 Bright, airy, midrange forward, midbass relatively controlled, sub-bass has a bit of largeness but slams hard.  Reveals great details in the highs and lows.

 Vocals -- could be grainy or maybe I have yet to get used to this much vocal details.

 Soundstage is respectably large, larger than the Rhines Stage 7, Vision Ears 5 or the Noble K10.

 Treble may be too bright for some.  My friends mostly say I am a treble head.  How'd they know?  I love good, layered, textured, deep bass too.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

DAPs used in testing the newly-acquired HUM Pristine.


----------



## Sinarca

On the go
  

  
 At home


----------



## DMinor

redcarmoose said:


> _*Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 3G (Wolfson WM-1811)*_
> 
> _*MEE SX-31*_


 
  
 I am digging this pic. 
  
 Did the iem's actually come in contact with the dap? It looks like almost floating above the dap. You got 2 pairs of iem's there?


----------



## Redcarmoose

dminor said:


> I am digging this pic.
> 
> Did the iem's actually come in contact with the dap? It looks like almost floating above the dap. You got 2 pairs of iem's there?




No one IEM. I only effect is it was shot in direct sun in manual with the white balance set to shade. In reality the background tile is white.


----------



## HiFiChris

redcarmoose said:


> I only effect is it was shot in direct sun in manual with the white balance set to shade. In reality the background tile is white.


 
  
 I've adjusted the white balance - better?


----------



## Redcarmoose

hifichris said:


> I've adjusted the white balance - better?




Maybe. Ha THX. I choose warm tones as the IEMs are heckish warm as is the DAP.


----------



## Demo3




----------



## unknownguardian




----------



## stormyuklondon1




----------



## tracyca

I'am a true believer in the Dita Experience!


----------



## tracyca

[/CODE]


----------



## tracyca

It's hard to pick witch rig to explore first!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

SHOZY Zero IEM


----------



## yacobx

expatinjapan said:


> SHOZY Zero IEM




Got my beta unit tonight


----------



## karloil

bluedolphin said:


> My Audio Rig




I'm sure the Enterprise will shread all of your gears to bits!


----------



## Huwge




----------



## TheDreamthinker

Is the only reason people here still own AK1xx, to use them with mojos?
 Why does nobody use something cheaper as a source (X1) - shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Gosod

huwge said:


>


 
what is the name of the model of these headphones?


----------



## m0k4

they looks like senn hd650


----------



## Gosod

I was thinking about that too!


----------



## Huwge

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I was thinking about that too![/COLOR]




HD650 with Forza cabling (AK320 and Hugo) - is portable in that it is used away from home, more often than not AK320 with Angie 2 or Pioneer XDP-100 with a variety of IEM, for Qobuz


----------



## Gosod

Forza Audio? what is the composition of the cable?


----------



## Huwge

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]Forza Audio? what is the composition of the cable?[/COLOR]




Noir Hybrid HPC replacing Cardas cable
http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=72


----------



## Wyd4

thedreamthinker said:


> Is the only reason people here still own AK1xx, to use them with mojos?
> Why does nobody use something cheaper as a source (X1) - shouldn't make a difference.




X1 doesn't do digital out. 

People use the ak100 because of its form factor. They also have 2 card slots but I am not sure if it handles 2x128gb. I know the ak120 I had briefly handled a 128gb card but I never had 2 to test it.


----------



## x RELIC x

wyd4 said:


> X1 doesn't do digital out.
> 
> People use the ak100 because of its form factor. They also have 2 card slots but I am not sure if it handles 2x128gb. I know the ak120 I had briefly handled a 128gb card but I never had 2 to test it.




AK100 uses 2x 200gb cards just fine.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

wyd4 said:


> X1 doesn't do digital out.
> 
> People use the ak100 because of its form factor. They also have 2 card slots but I am not sure if it handles 2x128gb. I know the ak120 I had briefly handled a 128gb card but I never had 2 to test it.


 
 Yeah, dumb of me to take that as a example.
  
 I am currently considering buying a AK120 and (later down the line) also getting a mojo for more demanding headphones. How does AK120 fair on its own, in your experience?
  
  


x relic x said:


> AK100 uses 2x 200gb cards just fine.


 
 Interesting. Didn't know that it could do that.
  
 Are the AK100 and AK120 different in terms of software and physical build?


----------



## gonzfi




----------



## x RELIC x

thedreamthinker said:


> Yeah, dumb of me to take that as a example.
> 
> I am currently considering buying a AK120 and (later down the line) also getting a mojo for more demanding headphones. How does AK120 fair on its own, in your experience?
> 
> ...




The AK100 has a single DAC and the AK120 has dual DACs and is physically a little longer. The firmware for the AK100 is 2.42 and the firmware for the AK120 is 1.42. I imagine the differences are because of the dual DACs, but the GUI should be identical. 

If looking at the original AK100 it has a very high output impedance (a ridiculous 22 Ohms) so the AK100 mk2 and the AK120 with 3 Ohm output impedance would be the preferred choices as stand alone units, though still quite high for an audiophile DAP.

IMO the Mojo will easily smoke either unit on sound quality.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

x relic x said:


> The AK100 has a single DAC and the AK120 has dual DACs and is physically a little longer. The firmware for the AK100 is 2.42 and the firmware for the AK120 is 1.42. I imagine the differences are because of the dual DACs, but the GUI should be identical.
> 
> If looking at the original AK100 it has a very high output impedance (a ridiculous 22 Ohms) so the AK100 mk2 and the AK120 with 3 Ohm output impedance would be the preferred choices as stand alone units, though still quite high for an audiophile DAP.
> 
> IMO the Mojo will easily smoke either unit on sound quality.


 
  
 According to AloAudio's website, the AK120 supports more formats than the AK100, is this still true (after updates)?
 How do they compare in terms of battery life?
 Are there differences in usability (ie responsiveness/freezes)?
  
 As my current rig is falling apart, I am considering building a mojo based build (possibly with an AK1xx as transport). This would then be my main audio rig for home and travel (am mostly on the go anyway), so I am looking for versatility and longevity. It would also be end-game in terms of source for me.
  
 If the AK100 and AK120 can carry an identical load of music, it would not make any difference which one of them would be the transport.


----------



## Wyd4

thedreamthinker said:


> According to AloAudio's website, the AK120 supports more formats than the AK100, is this still true (after updates)?
> How do they compare in terms of battery life?
> Are there differences in usability (ie responsiveness/freezes)?
> 
> ...




The ak120 has more on board storage but sd would be the same


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> AK100 uses 2x 200gb cards just fine.




Hey thanks for the info. Do they have to be fat32 or is it happy with ntfs


----------



## TheDreamthinker

wyd4 said:


> The ak120 has more on board storage but sd would be the same


 
 When adding 2x 128GB (or even double 400GB apparently), those 32GB can probably fall by the wayside.


----------



## x RELIC x

thedreamthinker said:


> According to AloAudio's website, the AK120 supports more formats than the AK100, is this still true (after updates)?
> How do they compare in terms of battery life?
> Are there differences in usability (ie responsiveness/freezes)?
> 
> ...




The information is outdated on the ALO site as the firmware updates have them on even ground with file format playback. Actually, they don't even list the AK100 or AK120 on their site any more. Are you thinking of the AK100ii/AK120ii? They are completely different models from the older AK100/AK120. I haven't used the AK120, but I do own the AK100 mk2, so I can't give any comparisons with sound. 

To be honest I actually haven't used the AK100 mk2 on its own so I have no idea how it sounds, lol. The headphone impedance is still too high for my IEMs and I bought it specifically as a transport for the Mojo. I've never run out of battery life on the AK100 mk2 before the Mojo (8.5-9 hours) so I don't actually know how long it will last.

Here's a couple of pics of my AK100 mk2/Mojo rig:


----------



## x RELIC x

wyd4 said:


> Hey thanks for the info. Do they have to be fat32 or is it happy with ntfs




I just use FAT32, and it works for all my players. I'm not sure if it will recognize NTFS.


----------



## nmatheis




----------



## Wyd4




----------



## TheDreamthinker

x relic x said:


> The information is outdated on the ALO site as the firmware updates have them on even ground with file format playback. Actually, they don't even list the AK100 or AK120 on their site any more. Are you thinking of the AK100ii/AK120ii? They are completely different models from the older AK100/AK120. I haven't used the AK120, but I do own the AK100 mk2, so I can't give any comparisons with sound.
> 
> To be honest I actually haven't used the AK100 mk2 on its own so I have no idea how it sounds, lol. The headphone impedance is still too high for my IEMs and I bought it specifically as a transport for the Mojo. I've never run out of battery life on the AK100 mk2 before the Mojo (8.5-9 hours) so I don't actually know how long it will last.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was looking at an archived AloAudio site, so it stands to reason that it is outdated.
 What cable are you using there?
 Have you tried the mojo as a portable  desktop rig (ie USB input)?
  
 I think the double headphone jack is a nice touch.


----------



## x RELIC x

thedreamthinker said:


> I was looking at an archived AloAudio site, so it stands to reason that it is outdated.
> What cable are you using there?
> Have you tried the mojo as a portable  desktop rig (ie USB input)?
> 
> I think the double headphone jack is a nice touch.




Feel free to PM me with your questions so we don't de-rail the pictures thread. :wink_face:


----------



## TheDreamthinker

x relic x said:


> Feel free to PM me with your questions so we don't de-rail the pictures thread.


 
 Just thinking the same thing.
  
 Sorry everyone.


----------



## heyysanadiyom

best portable setup for electronic music


----------



## Jimmy6

My portable and transportable rig 
  
 Think this is pretty much endgame for me.
  
 Transportable
 -Chord Hugo
 -Fiio X7
 -HD800S
  
 Portable
 -Chord Hugo
 -Fiio X7
 -1964 V6 Stage
 -Noble K10
  
 Ultraportable
 -Fiio X7
 -1964 V6 Stage
 -Noble K10


----------



## palermo

Transportable setup, LH Labs GO450 - FitEar 111


----------



## AnakChan

Yesterday's test and purchase (of the HD800S, not the AK ). Still, made the wife very angry :-


----------



## terminaut




----------



## Redcarmoose

anakchan said:


> Yesterday's test and purchase (of the HD800S, not the AK ). Still, made the wife very angry :-





Hahah


----------



## toxicdrift

Shozy Alien Gold with the HD25 Aluminiums


----------



## Varoudis

terminaut said:


>




Whats this?


----------



## toxicdrift

varoudis said:


> Whats this?


 

 looks like a Sony ZX2 DAP with a Noble Audio iem.


----------



## PinkyPowers

toxicdrift said:


> looks like a Sony ZX2 DAP with a Noble Audio iem.




And maybe a Norne cable.


----------



## Varoudis

wow a 1000 dollar walkman!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

varoudis said:


> Whats this?




Zx2 with some noble iem and w whiplash TWAu maybe? Or TWAg


----------



## gerelmx1986

anakchan said:


> Yesterday's test and purchase (of the HD800S, not the AK ). Still, made the wife very angry :-


 
 LOL I fear i will make my Husband very angry too when i Buy te MDR-Z7 in germany in  a few months


----------



## terminaut

lookingforiems said:


> Zx2 with some noble iem and w whiplash TWAu maybe? Or TWAg




Wow - very astute! It's a ZX2 with TWag and Noble K10u.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Yesterday's test and purchase (of the HD800S, not the AK ). Still, made the wife very angry :-


 You tell her you almost bought both and restrained yourself. She will congratulate you.


----------



## lee730

Spiral Ear SE5 with Hisound Studio 6. Amped via LO though Triad L3. Powered by Firestone PSU.


----------



## Whitigir

Here is to cheer to Sony brand


----------



## Wyd4

gerelmx1986 said:


> LOL I fear i will make my Husband very angry too when i Buy te MDR-Z7 in germany in  a few months




I have been on the fence of buying the z7 for ages. Can't audition them here.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> You tell her you almost bought both and restrained yourself. She will congratulate you.


 
  
 I'm threatening her if she doesn't let me buy the car I want, I'm gonna "invest" more into my hobbies .
  
 HD800S, winner to my ears! Wonder if I look silly using it as a portable. Ah heck, this is Tokyo...even PJs are fashionable in the streets.


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan has the kse1500 been dethroned?


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> @AnakChan has the kse1500 been dethroned?


 
  
 'cos of the HD800S? Nope. Completely separate. KSE1500 in my satchel at all times. However I'm not certain if I'd be keeping the TH-900 after the HD800S....still contemplating. Maybe, the TH-900 may go.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## H20Fidelity

Nice job painting the SE215 shells metallic silver Mimouille. Came out well. 

Not that I'd go for that look personally...


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Nice job painting the SE215 shells metallic silver Mimouille. Came out well.
> 
> Not that I'd go for that look personally...


 
 You know I am all about the bling.


----------



## cleg

nice color combination


----------



## Podster




----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


>


 
  
 What are that IC and IEM cable? Both look really really schweeet! I'm usually not interested third-party cables and solder the IC stuff I need myself, but esp. that MMCX cable looks beautiful enough for me to be at least interested in its name.


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> What are that IC and IEM cable? Both look really really schweeet! I'm usually not interested third-party cables and solder the IC stuff I need myself, but esp. that MMCX cable looks beautiful enough for me to be at least interested in its name.


 

 Hi Chris, these items are both from budget buying from China! The ic has great connectors but you might find the cable is a little too long and stiff.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5mm-DIY-Male-To-Male-Audio-OCC-pure-copper-Cable-Adapter-For-Amplifier-Decoder-DAC/32231170002.html
  
 Now the iem cable is out of Easy's shop and I really love it, very supple and pliable. The stainless connectors are top notch and the MMCX snap in tight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-8-Core-Earphone-Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-for-Shure-SE215-SE846-SE535-UE900-Headset-Audio/32627817929.html
  
 Here's the same iem (HCK Custom UE) with a 4 core on my smallest rig


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## kimD

HZsound HZ3 with DIY upgraded cable


----------



## Gosod

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
what are these headphones?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

gosod said:


> what are these headphones?


 
  
  
 HUM Pristine, CIEM in universal mold.


----------



## H20Fidelity

This little guy, what a guy...
  
  

  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/803785/shozy-zero-50-iems-with-real-rosewood-taking-on-the-500-big-boys


----------



## marko93101

What player is this?
  
 Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> This little guy, what a guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Its the little Astell & Kern Kern AK10 dac/amp, usually connected to my Galaxy Note 3. I just needed something to place the Shozy Zero on to add some body to the photo. Not used with them.


----------



## marko93101

h20fidelity said:


> Its the little Astell & Kern Kern AK10 dac/amp, usually connected to my Galaxy Note 3. I just needed something to place the Shozy Zero on to add some body to the photo. Not used with them.


 
  
 Ah very nice! What's your fav pairing?


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


> Ah very nice! What's your fav pairing?




For the Shozy Zero I use Cayin N5 full time.


----------



## HiFiChris

Beyerdynamic & Kern pictures? I'm in.


----------



## Wyd4

Morning.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Gosod

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
what model?


----------



## Gosod

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
what model?


----------



## HiFiChris

gosod said:


> sp3llv3xit said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 HUM Pristine.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## screwedpeep

hifichris said:


>



DN-2002?


----------



## screwedpeep




----------



## HiFiChris

screwedpeep said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it is.


----------



## tiddlywinks

Todays combo - iBasso, Pioneer, Audio-Technica


----------



## Overkill Red

AK240SS -> HUM Pristine Reference w/ Effect Audio Mars in 2.5mm TRRS


----------



## thepooh

anakchan said:


> Yesterday's test and purchase (of the HD800S, not the AK ). Still, made the wife very angry :-




Headfiers' wives are always angry....because we spend too much


----------



## thepooh

hifichris said:


> Yes, it is.




Looks like a black version of the ATH-CKR9, Dunu fired all designers or what?


----------



## cattlethief

Just received my first set of customs!Thanks to Piotr and Custom Art.


----------



## HiFiChris

iBasso DX80 -> Shozy Cygnus


----------



## DMinor

anakchan said:


> Yesterday's test and purchase (of the HD800S, not the AK ). Still, made the wife very angry :-


 
  
 She should be happy your money was not spent on amp's, because that would bring you two to unhappy ending.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Echobox X1 Finder and Centrance Hifi-Skyn, Flacplayer app.


----------



## spook76

[deleted]


----------



## kimD

Found my Jupiter with vintage edition




LZ-A3


----------



## lee730

Hisound Studio 6 with JVCFX850s.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Lotoo PAW Gold + HUM Pristine


----------



## Mimouille

sp3llv3xit said:


> Lotoo PAW Gold + HUM Pristine


Beautiful. How is the pairing? Are the pristine really at TOTL level?


----------



## audionewbi

I just cannot put this pairing down! 
 PSB M4U4 and shozy Alien Gold. The biggest offender of the M4U4 are the stock tip. Get yourself a small spinfit and burn it for 20 hours and they sound great! Enough of everything there.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mimouille said:


> Beautiful. How is the pairing? Are the pristine really at TOTL level?


 


 If the TOTL level you speak of is flat and good enough for professional monitoring, then no.

 HUM has NOT a flat sound.  It has large bass and accentuated low treble.  It does sound lively and it has great soundstage.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## Marat Sar

pmrcrazzy said:


>


 
  
 Jesus Christ, why the AK amp too?  Are you double-amping or something? One would think the 380 and the Dual Mono suffice... love the bronze theme, btw.


----------



## Mimouille

sp3llv3xit said:


> If the TOTL level you speak of is flat and good enough for professional monitoring, then no.
> 
> HUM has NOT a flat sound.  It has large bass and accentuated low treble.  It does sound lively and it has great soundstage.


 
 Not I just mean technically proficient.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

B





mimouille said:


> Not I just mean technically proficient.




It is. Detailed. Not bass shy. Trebley. Midrange is quite forward and textured. 

Overall sound has that crystalline clarity. A little on the wet side despite its crispness.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Portables in the Dock


----------



## rasmushorn

iPod Video 80 Gb (ALAC) --> Tzar 350


----------



## lookingforIEMs

rasmushorn said:


> iPod Video 80 Gb (ALAC) --> Tzar 350




Wow tzar 350s. Nice man.


----------



## eddie0817

VE6X1+Toxic SW24 cable+PAW GOLD=perfect life


----------



## marko93101

rasmushorn said:


> iPod Video 80 Gb (ALAC) --> Tzar 350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The epitome of portable rigs, well done!


----------



## rasmushorn

marko93101 said:


> The epitome of portable rigs, well done!



 


Absolutely! 
Almost forgot how good the iPod Video sounds...


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## terlingua

Nothing fancy...Koss PortaPro and sometimes in the office Laptop->DACport Slim->PortaPro.


----------



## HUM24H

Pioneer XDP-100K + Fidue A83 With INAIRS Tips


----------



## PinkyPowers

Getting to know the Rhapsodio Solar CIEM.


----------



## philk34

pinkypowers said:


> Getting to know the Rhapsodio Solar CIEM.



A pity you cannot use balanced


----------



## PinkyPowers

philk34 said:


> A pity you cannot use balanced




Sammy is sending me a balanced cable.


----------



## Marat Sar

hum24h said:


> Pioneer XDP-100K + Fidue A83 With INAIRS Tips


 
  
 That's some classy stuff there. I've had my eye on both these for quite a time and I'll be honest, mostly for their looks.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## HUM24H

marat sar said:


> That's some classy stuff there. I've had my eye on both these for quite a time and I'll be honest, mostly for their looks.


 
 It is a very good combo and well worth getting


----------



## NPWS

my simple setup


----------



## HUM24H

npws said:


> my simple setup


 
 Nice and simple! 
  
 How you finding the Onkyo DP-X1?


----------



## NPWS

hum24h said:


> Nice and simple!
> 
> How you finding the Onkyo DP-X1?


 
 I buy in my local dealers, he order straight from japan.


----------



## HUM24H

npws said:


> I buy in my local dealers, he order straight from japan.


 
 I meant how you finding the sound of the DP-X1?


----------



## NPWS

hum24h said:


> I meant how you finding the sound of the DP-X1?


 
 oh I'm sorry hahaha
 sound fantastic, and when you using the balanced out, truly blow your mind


----------



## HUM24H

npws said:


> oh I'm sorry hahaha
> sound fantastic, and when you using the balanced out, truly blow your mind


 
 Nice!
  
 Yeah was thinking about the Onkyo DP-X1 but its not out in the UK till June.
  
 So in the end went with the Pioneer XDP-100R, think if I really needed to balanced output I would've waited for the DP-X1 but I feel the XDP-100R is still a very good player.
  
 But loving these new players, much better overall design and UX over other DAPs in the market around this sort of price and below.


----------



## howdy

My two favorites 

Sorry about the crappy picture but the natural lighting in non-existent today
Ifi DSD Micro- DX80 Oppo PM3s and Onkyo DP-X1 with Alclair RSM CIEMs


----------



## NPWS

hum24h said:


> Nice!
> 
> Yeah was thinking about the Onkyo DP-X1 but its not out in the UK till June.
> 
> ...


 
 why you didn't buy from Amazon? or just order it from japan?
 but, yeah xdp-100r still good choice


----------



## HUM24H

npws said:


> why you didn't buy from Amazon? or just order it from japan?
> but, yeah xdp-100r still good choice


 
 The DP-X1 was not available on Amazon in the UK.
  
 Could of imported it but then would've faced VAT Charge & Import/Customs Tax. 
  
 Still very happy with XDP-100R


----------



## Gosod

howdy said:


> My two favorites
> 
> Sorry about the crappy picture but the natural lighting in non-existent today
> Ifi DSD Micro- DX80 Oppo PM3s and Onkyo DP-X1 with Alclair RSM CIEMs


 
what kind of cable you use?


----------



## howdy

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]what kind of cable you use?[/COLOR]


For the ifi it's a optical cable which can be had on Amazon for 20$. For the headphones they are both Forza.


----------



## Wokei

AKG K702 aka Timmy


----------



## Gosod

wokei said:


> AKG K702 aka Timmy


 
reminds headphones of the 90-ies!


----------



## Wokei

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]reminds headphones of the 90-ies![/COLOR]






and some then some 90's artifact...muahahahhaaaaaaaa


----------



## Podster

npws said:


> my simple setup


 
  


>


 

 LOL, guess this one of mine needs to be nano simple
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  
 I like that you name your cans senor Wokei


----------



## Wokei

Senor Timmy !


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Senor Timmy !


 

 Rigs baby, rigs! Let's see that black beauty with some nice iem's man


----------



## HiFiChris

@ Señor Wokei, is there any deeper story behind why your Mr. K702 is called "Timmy"?


----------



## FFBookman

jimmy.


----------



## shotgunshane

Mee Audio P1 and Mezzo Soprano modded AK120 (aka MS-AK120)


----------



## HUM24H

In addition to my last picture.
  
 Here is my portable setup: Pioneer XDP-100R + Fidue A83 with INAIRS Tips.
  
 All inside my new Pelican 1050 Case with 1052 Foam Insert.


----------



## Mimouille

shotgunshane said:


> Mee Audio P1 and Mezzo Soprano modded AK120 (aka MS-AK120)


Nice rig, can it compete with the big boys?


----------



## clee290

Happy Saturday, everyone


----------



## shotgunshane

mimouille said:


> Nice rig, can it compete with the big boys?




I use the ms-ak120 a lot. It sounds significantly better than the stock ak120 (which I disliked) and has a very tiny form factor. I use the ms-ak120 with about half my collection and the mojo with the other half. The P1 bests most things double its price.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Nice rig, can it compete with the big boys?




Mine can! 

Thanks in part to your posts.



The Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> Mine can!
> 
> Thanks in part to your posts.
> 
> ...


Well yours IS a big boy


----------



## Mimouille

shotgunshane said:


> I use the ms-ak120 a lot. It sounds significantly better than the stock ak120 (which I disliked) and has a very tiny form factor. I use the ms-ak120 with about half my collection and the mojo with the other half. The P1 bests most things double its price.


It is tempting, I love the AK120 form factor. Really disliked the sound system as well.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## yacobx

Zero and Cygnus are crazy good straight from dap


----------



## puppyfi

shotgunshane said:


> I use the ms-ak120 a lot. It sounds significantly better than the stock ak120 (which I disliked) and has a very tiny form factor. I use the ms-ak120 with about half my collection and the mojo with the other half. *The P1 bests most things double its price.*




And here's mine


----------



## Marat Sar

Here's some ugly ass pictures of an ugly mother screw*r. This ugly mother screw*r produces one of the best "portable" sounds in the world right now. (Only it's not really portable. Plus, recharging is a constant uphill battle)


----------



## Duncan

marat sar said:


> Here's some ugly ass pictures of an ugly mother screw*r. This ugly mother screw*r produces one of the best "portable" sounds in the world right now. (Only it's not really portable. Plus, recharging is a constant uphill battle)


Almost a carbon copy of mine (look back at page 1223 to see it), and I'll agree that it would be damned hard to beat!

Edit: page correction


----------



## voxie

Now, that made me laugh


----------



## Marat Sar

duncan said:


> Almost a carbon copy of mine (look back at page 1223 to see it), and I'll agree that it would be damned hard to beat!
> 
> Edit: page correction


 
  
 Another triple-stack warrior! Hail and tell me, how do you find the Laylas out of the Mojo vs the Pure added? To me it was a huge difference.
  
 Also, tell me what portion of your day is spent dreaming of the sd card reader module for the Mojo? I spend about 20 minutes each day thinking about it. Really.


----------



## Duncan

marat sar said:


> Another triple-stack warrior! Hail and tell me, how do you find the Laylas out of the Mojo vs the Pure added? To me it was a huge difference.
> 
> Also, tell me what portion of your day is spent dreaming of the sd card reader module for the Mojo? I spend about 20 minutes each day thinking about it. Really.


Having the Hugo also, but finding that too big these days to use as a transportable, I find that the Pure II+ (on mid gain) adds an airiness and crispness to the treble of the mojo that pushes it more into Hugo territory, I'm happy to gain a bit of bulk to remove some of the width of a Hugo stack 

Re SD reader, am a little intruiged, but having the Titan, and 2x200gb cards, other than dropping back down to a two box stack (which will be a god send when heading into summer, and losing jacket pockets), I'm quite happy


----------



## willywill

puppyfi said:


> And here's mine


 
 Also here mine


----------



## NaiveSound

Which is better? Oppo pm3 or he 400i?


----------



## howdy

naivesound said:


> Which is better? Oppo pm3 or he 400i?



 

Really wrong thread for this. Way off topic.
 I would say though that the 400i is better but not a lot, and the PM3 is by FAR more portable. There are a lot of 400i owners in the PM3 thread. I had the 400i but now have the PM3.


----------



## Whitigir

willywill said:


> Also here mine




My PHA-3 runs hot like it has 2 tubes inside it....lol...can't imagine having to wrap it up at all


----------



## Joe-Siow

New toy. Got them at almost brand new condition. Must be the tiniest dual BA IEM I've ever seen.


----------



## audionewbi

That's a classic, nice find.


----------



## HiFiChris

joe-siow said:


> New toy. Got them at almost brand new condition. Must be the tiniest dual BA IEM I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What Audio Technicas are those? I am not that familiar with their older models as they were never officially distributed in Europe.
  
 Some more really small dual-BA in-ears: ADDIEMs and q-JAYS.


----------



## Joe-Siow

audionewbi said:


> That's a classic, nice find.


 
  
 Yup. What pleased me more was it was essentially brand new, since the owner only opened to make sure it was working. Loving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


hifichris said:


> What Audio Technicas are those? I am not that familiar with their older models as they were never officially distributed in Europe.
> 
> Some more really small dual-BA in-ears: ADDIEMs and q-JAYS.


 
  
 This pair is ATH-CK10. Discontinued some years ago. 
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/back-future-friday-audio-technica-ck10/


----------



## HiFiChris

joe-siow said:


> This pair is ATH-CK10. Discontinued some years ago.


 
  
 Thanks, buddy. It is a real shame that AT's better in-ears with BA drivers weren't distributed in Europe in the past. It is going to change with the ATH-E series though.
  
 Recently, I imported a brand new IM03 from Japan, just to notice that one side is lacking the acoustic filter - sigh. AT's German customer service wasn't much responsive either. They said they'd get in touch with the Japanese guys and wait for their response, but nothing happened in the past few weeks. Contacting AT Germany regarding that didn't lead to an answer since then, but well...
 At least I figured out that the used filters could be the white Etymotic Research filters, so ordered a pack of three pairs. I guess I'll hear and see whether they are the right ones eventually when they've arrived and I've had the time to measure them.


----------



## davidcotton

Actually the ck10 was available through Iheadphones.co.uk for quite some time.  Never did pick one up for fear of that sparkly treble though.


----------



## Joe-Siow

hifichris said:


> Thanks, buddy. It is a real shame that AT's better in-ears with BA drivers weren't distributed in Europe in the past. It is going to change with the ATH-E series though.
> 
> Recently, I imported a brand new IM03 from Japan, just to notice that one side is lacking the acoustic filter - sigh. AT's German customer service wasn't much responsive either. They said they'd get in touch with the Japanese guys and wait for their response, but nothing happened in the past few weeks. Contacting AT Germany regarding that didn't lead to an answer since then, but well...
> At least I figured out that the used filters could be the white Etymotic Research filters, so ordered a pack of three pairs. I guess I'll hear and see whether they are the right ones eventually when they've arrived and I've had the time to measure them.


 
  
 AT in-ears in the past (CK10, 100, 100 Pro) were all quite costly. The new IM range are much more affordable, though more mainstream sounding. The CK10 & 100 were quite polarizing for me; I love the 10 but had no love for 100.


----------



## HiFiChris

joe-siow said:


> AT in-ears in the past (CK10, 100, 100 Pro) were all quite costly.


 
  
 Yeah, I know. Something in the US$500-1000 range iIrc.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

joe-siow said:


> New toy. Got them at almost brand new condition. Must be the tiniest dual BA IEM I've ever seen.





Nice. Saw one or two being sold on blue forums. How are they compared to the pfe 232? Another member mentioned the treble was sparkly... and they do both have dual BAs


----------



## Joe-Siow

hifichris said:


> Yeah, I know. Something in the US$500-1000 range iIrc.


 
  
 Yup, very princely prices.
  
  


lookingforiems said:


> Nice. Saw one or two being sold on blue forums. How are they compared to the pfe 232? Another member mentioned the treble was sparkly... and they do both have dual BAs


 
  
 I prefer CK10 over 232. Though the CK10 treble is slightly sparkly, it is still pretty smooth. Though some have commented that the bass is very light, I find that not the case since I have pretty good fit. 
 232 is slightly thinner sounding compared to CK10, but the replaceable cable is a plus.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

joe-siow said:


> I prefer CK10 over 232. Though the CK10 treble is slightly sparkly, it is still pretty smooth. Though some have commented that the bass is very light, I find that not the case since I have pretty good fit.
> 232 is slightly thinner sounding compared to CK10, but the replaceable cable is a plus.





Interesting. Hope to get to try these one day


----------



## Joe-Siow

lookingforiems said:


> Interesting. Hope to get to try these one day


 
  
 Can arrange to meet up for coffee


----------



## Podster

lookingforiems said:


> Interesting. Hope to get to try these one day


 

 My good friend down in Texas has both the CK10's and 232's and swears by both of them! By the way Headphone Solutions has just a few pair of 232's left and once their gone there gone They have then for $449 but they are also giving $100 off right now if anyone is in the hunt


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Andromeda unboxing pron.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

joe-siow said:


> Can arrange to meet up for coffee




Would love to. Once my school clears up! Year 2 in poly haha



podster said:


> My good friend down in Texas has both the CK10's and 232's and swears by both of them! By the way Headphone Solutions has just a few pair of 232's left and once their gone there gone They have then for $449 but they are also giving $100 off right now if anyone is in the hunt


 


I've recently used my funds to obtain a hd600+twag v3 car haha. So I'm kinda broke now. But 350 sounds like a good deal


----------



## freitz

expatinjapan said:


> Campfire Andromeda unboxing pron.


 
 I do want.Not crazy about the green would like a red set.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Cyberdrive affordable Hi-Res 24/192 Seiun player


----------



## yacobx

expatinjapan said:


> [COLOR=141823]Cyberdrive affordable Hi-Res 24/192 Seiun player[/COLOR]




How is the output power on this, does it do well with other earphone besides the ones included?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

yacobx said:


> How is the output power on this, does it do well with other earphone besides the ones included?


 
 Still working on it, sorry. early days yet.


----------



## alvinmate

Had brief encounters with ak100ii, ak240, ak320 then this arrived with a 'big smile dressed in gold and won my heart'..


----------



## boblauer

Packing up for the day.


----------



## nmatheis

L&P L3-> iBasso D14 -> DUNU DN2002


----------



## SerenaxD

boblauer said:


> Packing up for the day.


 
  
 What case are you using to put your gear in?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Audio NOVA unboxing pron.
  
 full set here:
 http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2016/05/campfire-audio-nova-unboxing.html
  
 enjoy


----------



## boblauer

serenaxd said:


> What case are you using to put your gear in?



Box is from Ameripack standard size, foam is custom from them you draw the cutouts to size, sort of a cad like application.


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks @DimitriTrush!


----------



## Kundi

mimouille said:


> Thanks @DimitriTrush!


 
 Finger!


----------



## FFBookman

knock knock
 who's there?
 banana
 banana who?
 knock knock
 who's there?
 banana
 banana who?
 knock knock
 who's there?
 orange
 orange who?
 orange you glad i didn't say banana again?


----------



## mysony1

alvinmate said:


> Had brief encounters with ak100ii, ak240, ak320 then this arrived with a 'big smile dressed in gold and won my heart'..





No regret for this player


----------



## toxicdrift




----------



## Wyd4

ffbookman said:


> knock knock
> who's there?
> banana
> banana who?
> ...




Nice. Been meaning to get my a little orange for a while.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

A second set of the Campfire Audio Andromeda photos, version two.


----------



## notfitforpublic

toxicdrift said:


>




Good album too!


----------



## notfitforpublic

Enjoying some Betty Boifassi


----------



## HiFiChris

Mono rules - explore the glorious Sony ME-21. Class-leading resolution, extension on both ends, a superb soundstage reproduction and one of the best cables I have ever seen...
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 ... said no one ever.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

toxicdrift said:


>






What earbud?


----------



## nofarewell

I don't know if you are aware of the Sony MDR-51 from the past, almost 30 years old cans, but they are better looking and sounding than most of the cans today.
 What to say...crystal clear highs, full mids, beautiful sound, great soundstage. The bass is a bit shy but enough if you are not a Beats fan. 
 Please confirm if some of you are from the same club


----------



## HiFiChris

> getclikinagas
> "Are those custom made tips? :O"


 
  
@getclikinagas
  
 Sure, I got a custom-moulded ear tip because of how much I love the ME-21. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Haha, no, it isn't. It would be _way _too small for my ears anyway (I've got large ear canals). No, it is the stock tip it came with (I think there was more than one size, but am not 100% sure about that).
  
 I am quite certain that in the 60s, regular ear tips like we know them nowadays weren't invented yet.
  
  
 Talkin' about the ME-21, it is a crystal transducer in-ear and not meant for high-end or fidelity at all. Extension on both ends is really bad (steep roll-off in the bass and treble), poor level stability (if you like to listen to music at average or even high volume, it won't work and will sound distorted - not much of a problem for me because I usually listen at low levels) and resolution is okay at best. Though, if played at low volume, the upper bass and root lack softness and sound surprisingly arid.


----------



## getclikinagas

hifichris said:


> > getclikinagas
> > "Are those custom made tips? :O"
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol. I should have thrown a "/s" in there.
 I had a mono earphone during the early y'ears'. Although that had a "ear-tip" made of hard plastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hated the sound but loved it because it tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To balance the OT post, here's my current portable rig. My LG G2 completes the rig but doesn't feature in the picture, because...I needed to take the picture


----------



## denis1976

last member of the Daps family


----------



## toxicdrift

lookingforiems said:


> What earbud?


 
  
  
 those are Blur earbuds made by Wong in singapore. He makes them in small batches of 10, pm me for more info


----------



## lookingforIEMs

toxicdrift said:


> those are Blur earbuds made by Wong in singapore. He makes them in small batches of 10, pm me for more info





Ohh. Guessed so. Tried a friend's pair. They sounded pretty amazing. Side by side a DIYed PK2 and a cygnus, I prefered the blur. The cygnus had a weird resonance going on. The blur has a really good sound for vocals


----------



## toxicdrift

yes it is.. i have a new version with a new tuning coming soon! will post pictures once i do!


----------



## FFBookman

wyd4 said:


> Nice. Been meaning to get my a little orange for a while.


 

 that's a pretty guitar. what's that thing over the bridge, i haven't see that before.


----------



## havagr8da




----------



## mrazik




----------



## Gosod

mrazik said:


>


 
similar to the d2 COWON!


----------



## mrazik

Cowon Plenue D + Astell&Kern Junior


----------



## Gosod

exactly


----------



## AeroSatan

New toy


----------



## philk34

mrazik said:


>



Can you compare them? I sell my Jr and someone asked me.


----------



## HiFiChris

ME-21 w/ SpinFit tip
  
  

 Monk Plus


----------



## mrazik

philk34 said:


> Can you compare them? I sell my Jr and someone asked me.


 

 When PD is set on flat, than AK is way better. When I a bit adjust setup, sound get much closer to ma taste. I do listen AK with Savants and that is great couple. PD I have connected with K10U and they are great too. Of course better IEM mean greater sound. According to my opinion is sound of AK a bit better, because it not need any doping to sound great. Battery, portability factor, UI is better on PD. I do use AK for home listening, outside I do carry PD. They have both pros and cons. If I have to choose only one of them, I will take PD. Sound is almost good as on AK, but other factors are much better. And of course price.


----------



## mpawluk91

ffbookman said:


> knock knock
> who's there?
> banana
> banana who?
> ...


Little bit of Neil young and rush inspiration I see ROCK ON BROTHER


----------



## yacobx

hifichris said:


> ME-21 w/ SpinFit tip
> 
> 
> 
> Monk Plus


 

 is spin tip worth it?


----------



## HiFiChris

yacobx said:


> is spin tip worth it?


 
  
 Imvho and ime: unless you don't get a good fit and insertion angle with your regular stock tips, the SpinFit tips aren't worth it, reducing (upper) treble quantity and having quite thin material that could be thicker for an easier seal with some in-ears. Yes, I admit that I don't like SpinFit tips much at all as I get a good fit and angle with almost all in-ears.
  
 With those that don't fit me well and when I'm not able to get a sufficient insertion angle, they do indeed work as intended/advertised - but that's a very rare case for me.


----------



## NPWS




----------



## Wyd4

How is the onkyo NPWS

I have a mojo but been considering as an all in one for my Rosie's


----------



## NPWS

wyd4 said:


> How is the onkyo @NPWS
> 
> I have a mojo but been considering as an all in one for my Rosie's


 
 it's fantastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 just try it for yourself. it's best bang for the bucks for me.


----------



## bmichels

MOJO+AK100+HE-X.    And before you ask, the optical cable is coming from Canada : Sysconcept.com


----------



## AnakChan

Ocharaku Akazakura & AK380Cu+Amp


----------



## Wyd4

Making the train home barable


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ Living that Mojo life.


----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


> ^ Living that Mojo life.



Yeah baby


----------



## Sp12er3

Theese two are all I need to last through the day... I like looking around camera, or any portable electronic in general for some case to fit my gear in... the puzzled look of the store clerk when I whip out my IEMs trying to fit them in was memorable.


----------



## Rozenberg

This is going to be my future portable rig.
 Just wait


----------



## NPWS

rozenberg said:


> This is going to be my future portable rig.
> Just wait


 
 is that cayin i5?!
 how it's sound?


----------



## Rozenberg

npws said:


> is that cayin i5?!
> how it's sound?


 
 Yup, demo unit.
 It sounds great, so detailed and smoother than the N5 (SE) when compared. But it's not final product so anything could change unknowingly.
 I've posted more details in the i5 thread here


----------



## NPWS

rozenberg said:


> Yup, demo unit.
> It sounds great, so detailed and smoother than the N5 (SE) when compared. But it's not final product so anything could change unknowingly.
> I've posted more details in the i5 thread here


 
 thanks mate


----------



## PinkyPowers

rozenberg said:


> This is going to be my future portable rig.
> Just wait




Is that the Reference Monitor?


----------



## alpha421

Z3c->DF Red->ASG1plus


----------



## Rozenberg

pinkypowers said:


> Is that the Reference Monitor?


 
 Noope, it's by Custom Art


----------



## PinkyPowers

lovely design.


----------



## nmatheis

rozenberg said:


> This is going to be my future portable rig.
> Just wait




Must have that DAP!!!

#daplust


----------



## boblauer

Today's setup at work. ALO Rx Mk1, FiiO X1, Empire Ears Spartans using Impact Audio cables.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Weather getting betting and better <3


----------



## Duncan

Surprisingly competent for it's basic nature... 

Well, would be if you could embed pictures on mobile devices ATM... 




Anyhow, S7 edge (exynos) and LG Quadbeat 3 AKG...


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## White Lotus

duncan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How's the headphone output on it?


----------



## LouisLoh

Here's my current portable set-up: Retina MacBook > Mojo > JH13

  
 This MacBook is incredibly portable. I can comfortably carry it in one hand; no issues with listening while walking/in transit. To play music with the lid close I installed InsomniaX. Really nifty piece of software. The only issue here is I can't change tracks on the go. I'll need to open the lid - and while I can probably do it while walking, I wouldn't necessarily want to. 
  
 When opened up: 

  
  
 The best part about this set up is I get to carry all my music with me, all ~300GB of it.


----------



## Mimouille

Busy day


----------



## Subhakar

Portable rig.


----------



## Duncan

white lotus said:


> How's the headphone output on it?


Poor overall, but a great match for LG IEMs (which seem to be able to be driven by anything) so cannot complain too much with the get-up as an overall


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Jomo Audio 6R special universal unit.


----------



## silversurfer616

No more desktop, just something light so I can move from sofa to sofa etc.


----------



## puppyfi

Spent a little head fi time today together with my all black combo


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Jomo custom 6R IEM and Shozy Alien Gold


----------



## HiFiChris

Just some blue stuff...


----------



## HiFiChris

[...]
  
Oh, Black Betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, Black Betty (bam-ba-lam)
She really gets me high (bam-ba-lam)
You know that's no lie (bam-ba-lam)
She's so rock steady (bam-ba-lam)
And she's always ready (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, Black Betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, Black Betty (bam-ba-lam)
  
[...]


----------



## DMinor

My end game dynamic HiFi. I am truly a believer of amazing audio synergy that can be achieved by trial and error, not necessarily throwing in your big bucks the vendors trying to make big fool out of you.
  
 With this setup, I am always looking for imperfections because it's perfect, well at least to these imperfect ears. 
  

  
 P.S. I haven't seen any case here better than mine for portable gears. I can't stand looking at ugly ones.


----------



## DMinor

redjohn456 said:


> deja vu lol


 
  
 haha, you can't even post in English but I can guess what you meant. LOL . You are not the first one so won't be the last one. 
  
 I am little slow in the office here today so bored, and then decided to ... and see the response.


----------



## alvinmate

With new Easecase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great pairing with Dita Audio


----------



## NPWS

hifichris said:


> Just some blue stuff...


 
 are you the blue ranger too?


----------



## Kundi

dminor said:


> My end game dynamic HiFi. I am truly a believer of amazing audio synergy that can be achieved by trial and error, not necessarily throwing in your big bucks the vendors trying to make big fool out of you.
> 
> With this setup, I am always looking for imperfections because it's perfect, well at least to these imperfect ears.
> 
> ...




I need one, please give me. Thanks! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerelmx1986

hifichris said:


> Just some blue stuff...


 
 some stuff looks more purplish than blue


----------



## HiFiChris

gerelmx1986 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Just some blue stuff...
> ...


 
  
 It's either my screen's or your screen's calibration that is somewhat off. On mine, all gear in that picture is blue.


----------



## H20Fidelity

If I'm getting picky with a photo I take a quick look at the exposure, brightness, saturation etc on my laptop screen then a quick look on my Galaxy Note 3 and 4 before I upload as they're a mass used device. For example, sometimes Chris's white background shots look slightly overexposed on my laptop, but on his screen they're probably fine.


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> haha, you can't even post in English but I can guess what you meant. LOL . You are not the first one so won't be the last one.
> 
> I am little slow in the office here today so bored, and then decided to ... and see the response.


What is not English about his post? Deja vu is an expression coming from the French and commonly used. So either it is a joke and it's bad, or it's not and it's just wrong. Either way, this rig is not Deja Vu, it is some much Deja Vu that I could paint it with my eyes closed. Not even to mention the usual little argument that comes with it and hasn't been updated since...before I was born.

If he is not the first one maybe you should take the hint.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mimouille said:


> If he is not the first one maybe you should take the hint.


 
  
 I'm pretty sure that was ment as a joke


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> What is not English about his post? Deja vu is an expression coming from the French and commonly used. So either it is a joke and it's bad, or it's not and it's just wrong. Either way, this rig is not Deja Vu, it is some much Deja Vu that I could paint it with my eyes closed. Not even to mention the usual little argument that comes with it and hasn't been updated since...before I was born.
> 
> If he is not the first one maybe you should take the hint.



You don't paint you diy ...... but I highly doubt you could. But you can always dream with eyes closed.


----------



## denis1976

This is F######&££££$&#^$^#^#^ing good


----------



## H20Fidelity

Mojo reminds me of when the iPhone craze began years ago. Where everyone ran around whipping out their iPhones, which all look exactly the same. 

May your Mojo be with you, him, her, and everyone.


----------



## Sp12er3

h20fidelity said:


> Mojo reminds me of when the iPhone craze began years ago. Where everyone ran around whipping out their iPhones, which all look exactly the same.
> 
> May your Mojo be with you, him, her, and everyone.


Haha, with how good the reviews for it, coupled with its more accessible price point, it's no wonder it become reference Portable DAC for everyone, at this stage, I woulnd't be surprised if it become a classic that'd still widely used after years since its release. Just like other classics like HD600 for audio enthusiast and M50x for a layperson. 

An iPhone on the other hand is a 1st in every way inside Nokia dominated phone market back then, a revolutionary product which was so feature packed gave an experience other devices at the time just couldn't. That, we still havent seen in audio world yet.


----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


> Mojo reminds me of when the iPhone craze began years ago. Where everyone ran around whipping out their iPhones, which all look exactly the same.
> 
> May your Mojo be with you, him, her, and everyone.


 
  

 Dunno what you mean???
  

 COUGH


----------



## H20Fidelity

Its a damn Mojo overload, kill me now...


----------



## jjshin23

Can't have too much "mojo" (haha)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Audio Andromeda and Nova


----------



## kimD

My Mojo & Remax S1


----------



## kimD

LZ A3 with iPod touch


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


> Its a damn Mojo overload, kill me now...


 
 Here ya go;
  

  
 A little comic relief. Seriously though I was listening to this combo last night in bed. Cheap goodness. Both of these appear to have jumped off the hype train. Best thing about the X3 classic - battery - lasts forever. And yeah, too lazy to take a photo.


----------



## clee290

Finally decided to get a pair of VE Monk Plus (well, a month ago, but I got them today! ). They are quite lovely.


----------



## freitz

expatinjapan said:


> Campfire Audio Andromeda and Nova


 
 I am def. Curious what you think about the Nova after having the Andromeda.


----------



## fleasbaby

...rocking the VE Duke today, driven in balanced mode via the Pono player...every time I put these in I wonder why they aren't still being talked about more...natural, accurate...enough to make even a cans/earbuds guy rethink his position on IEMs...


----------



## esuhgb

No love for triple stacks on here anymore . So ill post mine, ipod touch>VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 Limited Edition (12V) w/ MUSES02>apex glacier


----------



## kfarndog

oldmate said:


> Here ya go;
> 
> 
> 
> A little comic relief. Seriously though I was listening to this combo last night in bed. Cheap goodness. Both of these appear to have jumped off the hype train. Best thing about the X3 classic - battery - lasts forever. And yeah, too lazy to take a photo.


 
 And sounds pretty darn good with the right IEM/earbuds.


----------



## SerenaxD

I know that's nothing compared to most rigs here...


----------



## Kundi

esuhgb said:


> No love for triple stacks on here anymore . So ill post mine, ipod touch>VentureCraft Go-Dap DD Socket 1 Limited Edition (12V) w/ MUSES02>apex glacier


 
 we are waiting for you to post a picture of a quad stack!


----------



## esuhgb

kundi said:


> we are waiting for you to post a picture of a quad stack!


 
 ha, that is not going to happen. Planning on jumping on the mojo band wagon and slimming down eventually.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

freitz said:


> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> > Campfire Audio Andromeda and Nova
> ...


i have reviews for both on my blog. See link in my signature.

Regards
Expat


----------



## oldmate

serenaxd said:


> I know that's nothing compared to most rigs here...


 
 Price and the enjoyment of music are mutually exclusive!!


----------



## oldmate

kfarndog said:


> And sounds pretty darn good with the right IEM/earbuds.


 
 The line out ain't too shabby either. With my HA-2 it sounds pretty damned good with my T51P's and Spirit Classics. I may even grab the iBasso D14 and see how coaxial sounds. I don't mind stacks.
  
 The X3 classic is indeed a classic IMHO.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


>




Looking good Lee.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

kundi said:


> we are waiting for you to post a picture of a quad stack!


 






 (from top to bottom)
  
 Modified Samsung S4 (SOURCE)
 HiFime Sabre ES9018K2M (DAC)
 Meier Audio Quickstep (PRE-AMP)
 Stax SRM-002 (AMP)
  

  

  
 A bit crazy but what else


----------



## gonzfi

This should be it for a while. Except I can't seem to attach an image! Oh well, great post from me!


----------



## Mimouille

@H2OFidelity, Lee is your OTHER buddy.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> @H2OFidelity, Lee is your OTHER buddy.


 
  
 Always one step ahead of the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/19695#post_12496877


----------



## DeeTeeSe7en

My daily entertainment while traveling to school!


----------



## HiFiChris

h20fidelity said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > @H2OFidelity, Lee is your OTHER buddy.
> ...


 
  
 I think Mimouille wasn't referring to you, H20 (see below). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On another note, I only realised that myself right now by looking at the page again. Sometimes using the "quote" or "mention user" button is the better solution when referring to a post that is not the previous one.


----------



## Mimouille

Dude I am being spied on!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hifichris said:


> I think Mimouille wasn't referring to you, H20 (see below).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Although the plot has thickened extensviely, I won't believe it!


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Dude I am being spied on!


 
  
 I'm always lurking around your profile, checking out your posts.
  
 Need to pass the time somehow, Lee.


----------



## HiFiChris

h20fidelity said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > I think Mimouille wasn't referring to you, H20 (see below).
> ...


 
  




  


h20fidelity said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I am being spied on!
> ...


 
  
 Oh boy, seriouslee, that "Lee" gave me a good laugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Anyway, back to the topic with whatever I find on my hard drive:


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> I'm always lurking around your profile, checking out your posts.
> 
> Need to pass the time somehow, Lee.




Too funny.


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## AnakChan

A little time comparing the kings of IEMs :-

 (Shure KSE1500 & Tralucent Audio 1Plus2.2)


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> A little time comparing the kings of IEMs :-
> 
> (Shure KSE1500 & Tralucent Audio 1Plus2.2)


 
  
 Please share some quick thoughts. A sentence or two would be enough.


----------



## nmatheis

This one's for you H20Fidelity, lol 



SOUNDAWARE Esther Analog -> Shozy Zero. Sweet, relaxed sound 

And yes, I'll move on to N5 -> Zero later today...


----------



## H20Fidelity

nmatheis said:


> This one's for you @H20Fidelity, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Never seen that player before. That some Aliexpress discontinued model is it?


----------



## AnakChan

h20fidelity said:


> Please share some quick thoughts. A sentence or two would be enough.


The KSE1500 retain its crown of IEM king of transparency, details & technical excellence. The 1Plus2.2 takes the IEM crown for soundstage & exciting musicality.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> The KSE1500 retain its crown of IEM king of transparency, details & technical excellence. The 1Plus2.2 takes the IEM crown for soundstage & exciting musicality.


 
  
 So, AnakChan, if you had to bring on an island 2 pairs which complement well, which pair will you choose :  KSE1500 & 1plus2.2   or   KSE1500 & plus5.


----------



## nmatheis

h20fidelity said:


> Never seen that player before. That some Aliexpress discontinued model is it?




*LOLZ!!!* 

Just a great mid-fi DAP with FGPA DAC. You know, kinda like Chord Mojo


----------



## willywill

Budget rig $130 Mee Audio P1, $100 Fiio E18, $25 Moto E v2.
 The E18 does bottle neck the soundstage of the P1 but not bad overall


----------



## stilleh




----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


> Budget rig $130 Mee Audio P1, $100 Fiio E18, $25 Moto E v2.
> The E18 does bottle neck the soundstage of the P1 but not bad overall




Where did you get p1 for $130?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> Where did you get p1 for $130?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
 I was lucky to buy a pair before it sold out from Rakuten
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/794787/mee-audio-pinnacle-p1-199-dynamic-driver-flagship-reviews-2nd-post/315#post_12356924


----------



## colorday

[VIDEO]
[/VIDEO]

Not exactly portable but easily transportable. iFi Idsd micro with silver dragon rca to 3.5mm cable to Fostex hp-v1 with cardas 1/4" to 1/8" adapter to Fostex TH500 RP. Great sounding rig.


----------



## Varoudis

h1f1add1cted said:


> (from top to bottom)
> 
> Modified Samsung S4 (SOURCE)
> HiFime Sabre ES9018K2M (DAC)
> ...


 

 Sorry but quickstep is active balance... is the ok as a pre??


----------



## h1f1add1cted

It works without any issue.


----------



## lee730

mimouille said:


> Dude I am being spied on!


 
  


h20fidelity said:


> Although the plot has thickened extensviely, I won't believe it!


 
  
  
 lol


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Decisions, decisions, decisions ... problems what use next.


----------



## denis1976




----------



## yacobx

1337 kr3w


----------



## Mimouille

Busy day.


----------



## kimD

mimouille said:


> Busy day.



Wow spotted Altmann Tera Player


----------



## Mimouille

kimd said:


> Wow spotted Altmann Tera Player


 
 Which I am increasingly questioning keeping. Pairs well ONLY with my SE5 Ultimate.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mimouille said:


> Which I am increasingly questioning keeping. Pairs well ONLY with my SE5 Ultimate.


 
  
 It could be considered an investment piece...


----------



## kimD

mimouille said:


> Which I am increasingly questioning keeping. Pairs well ONLY with my SE5 Ultimate.




I dunno just found it, can't even afford among out there


----------



## singleended58

denis1976 said:


>




Nice and beautiful looking! How do they sound? What CIEMs you got?


----------



## denis1976

singleended58 said:


> Nice and beautiful looking! How do they sound? What CIEMs you got?


Hello they are the Heir Audio 2.AI they are not CIEMs they are IEMs they are in burning phase but for the price (199usd) the sound is very good


----------



## kimD

My very best pair


----------



## Wyd4

Th big and thr small of it


----------



## Subhakar

mimouille said:


> Busy day.




Is that Zeus universals?


----------



## Mimouille

subhakar said:


> Is that Zeus universals?


Yes, we'll one of them is the Zeus-R to be precise, the retuned version. The other is the Earsonics EM9.


----------



## White Lotus

wyd4 said:


> Th big and thr small of it




Nice - what headphones are they?


----------



## Wyd4

white lotus said:


> Nice - what headphones are they?




Mdr z7. I like to pick headphones that start heated debates lol.


----------



## Whitigir

wyd4 said:


> Mdr z7. I like to pick headphones that start heated debates lol.




Yeah ? Like this ?


----------



## Wyd4

whitigir said:


> Yeah ? Like this ?




Nice


You would go pha not to challenge me. 

Jokes. Nice work the cables. I am considering mods and cable to my set. Though I quite enjoy them as is for now. Bass doesn't bother me just a slight hindrance in the mids. 

Overall though I am so happy with them. I am assuming the pha pairs well. The mojo is quite nice with them.


----------



## Whitigir

My sets good as it is now, anything beside this will be horrible


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus #1 DAP, and Campfire Audio IEMs (Jupiter balanced out and just hanging around Andromeda and Nova models.


----------



## stuck limo

New V-Moda M-100 with XL pads.


----------



## andione1983

Lz03s and classics and player's 
https://goo.gl/photos/Z92JGY8NzmQAyJPz5

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus #1 and Jomo 6R


----------



## howdy

expatinjapan said:


> Opus #1 DAP, and Campfire Audio IEMs (Jupiter balanced out and just hanging around Andromeda and Nova models.



 

Nice!

I REALLY want to try the Jupiters!!!! and would not mind trying the new Andromeda as well.


----------



## mikemercer

expatinjapan said:


> Opus #1 and Jomo 6R


 
 THOSE ARE SCHWEET D!!!!


----------



## Mimouille

Lotoo Paw Gold and Hum Pristine. Again proof that the number of driver does not mean much.


----------



## audionewbi

Looking forward to your inputs.


----------



## Wyd4

Couchable rig haha


----------



## oldmate

mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold and Hum Pristine. Again proof that the number of driver does not mean much.


 
 I'm just gobsmacked at the amount gear you own and have sold. What are you searching for??


----------



## Mimouille

oldmate said:


> I'm just gobsmacked at the amount gear you own and have sold. What are you searching for??


Some stuff like the SE5 and the Lotoo I keep and are my go to. The rest is just the game, I love discover new stuff. Maybe one day I'll get tired.


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## howdy

mimouille said:


> Some stuff like the SE5 and the Lotoo I keep and are my go to. The rest is just the game, I love discover new stuff. Maybe one day I'll get tired.


 
 I think Im about there, I sold most of my stuff bought upper mid tier gear and just enjoying. My main go to now is Onkyo DP-X1 with my Alclair RSM CIEMs. I really am thinking of getting a Mojo though.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

howdy said:


> I think Im about there, I sold most of my stuff bought upper mid tier gear and just enjoying. My main go to now is Onkyo DP-X1 with my Alclair RSM CIEMs. I really am thinking of getting a Mojo though.





Why get a mojo? Do u need power? At that price you could get the vibro labs aria or a number of high performing items for their price


----------



## howdy

lookingforiems said:


> Why get a mojo? Do u need power? At that price you could get the vibro labs aria or a number of high performing items for their price


 
 I have the iFi Micro which has all the power anyone would need, I just like the sound sig of the Mojo and the smaller footprint, I will keep my Micro to.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The LCD-2.2F is my endgame headphone. I don't think I'll upgrade passed it, it's so perfect to my ears. The NFB-28 is all I can hope for in a DAC. So I'm done there too. Eventually I plan to add a nice balanced Tube amp.

As for my mobile gear, I have strong faith this Solar CIEM is it for me... once I get it back. My AK120II is currently the best complete package available. If a DAP comes out with the UI of AK and the driving power of the Queststyle, for $1000-1500, I may upgrade sometime down the road. But for IEMs, I cannot ask for more than my beloved AK120II.


----------



## nc8000

Sony ZX2 in Sony flip top case, original JH13 (yes I've had these for nearly 5 1/2 years) and Whiplash TWau Reference cable with trrs


----------



## andione1983

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mpawluk91

andione1983 said:


> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


That looks like a fun night of jamming!


----------



## nmatheis

Aww yeah, baby! 

Bringin' back memories of my minidisc days. Should break out my good ol' Sharp DR7, slip in an md, and relive the glory days


----------



## Kundi

Did u say something? 

Sent using Taptalk


----------



## nmatheis

Sometimes I wish I'd kept all my old MD gear. I had players and recorders from all the companies back then. Ahh, the good ol' days...


----------



## willywill

nmatheis said:


> Sometimes I wish I'd kept all my old MD gear. I had players and recorders from all the companies back then. Ahh, the good ol' days...


 
 In the audio world you need to take care of what you own. Anything can go from classic to legendary, try to keep everything from cable, ear tips and most important retail box. Nothing is junk trends repeat


----------



## nmatheis

That's why I kept my favorite MD Player / Recorder 






This recent turn of events has me charging the old girl for a listening session later tonight


----------



## mpawluk91

nmatheis said:


> That's why I kept my favorite MD Player / Recorder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a minute I thought you actually took that picture yourself. I was like damn... (He even laid the cables perfectly) LOL


----------



## deltronzero

ZX2 + KSE1500 /w Spinfits.  Nice.


----------



## audionewbi

I didn't know spin fit made tip that narrow, thanks


----------



## mikemercer

nmatheis said:


> Sometimes I wish I'd kept all my old MD gear. I had players and recorders from all the companies back then. Ahh, the good ol' days...


 
 oh man
  
 me too!!
  
 I still have a Sony rack-mount MD player
  
 and wanna get my Panasonic 3800 DA fixed!
  
 you guys - LOVE the pix of the MD players


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> I didn't know spin fit made tip that narrow, thanks


 
 It is their new model CP800, especially for Shure and Westone.


----------



## AnakChan

Recommend a WM-Port LOD line out instead into the KSE1500?


----------



## nc8000

anakchan said:


> Recommend a WM-Port LOD line out instead into the KSE1500?




The signal from the line out is so weak that many amps can't use it to get good volume


----------



## Whitigir

nc8000 said:


> The signal from the line out is so weak that many amps can't use it to get good volume




That is because Sony never made that line out an official accessory. You can only use Fiio accessory, and it wasn't made for Walkman, unless we have some electrical engineer to start doing it....which may not make any senses from cost to development to productions. The proof is already in the Walkman official digital out cables as it has hardware and chip processing inside it, which is proven to be a superior digital transportation when this cables is used vs other cheaper cables. Check this out for more details. I am sure Sony can make it, but they do not want to , because if you need an amp, they do have PHA-3

http://www.head-fi.org/t/742609/sony-nw-zx2-hi-end-dap/11490#post_12558710


----------



## AnakChan

nc8000 said:


> The signal from the line out is so weak that many amps can't use it to get good volume


 
  
 Wow, really? I built my own WM LOD and used it on the ZX1 and various must say I didn't notice (mind you mostly with the TUR-06) :-


----------



## Whitigir

anakchan said:


> Wow, really? I built my own WM LOD and used it on the ZX1 and various must say I didn't notice (mind you mostly with the TUR-06) :-
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]




I love that built, and furutech plug . That was awesome


----------



## AnakChan

whitigir said:


> *That is because Sony never made that line out an official accessory.* You can only use Fiio accessory, and it wasn't made for Walkman, unless we have some electrical engineer to start doing it....which may not make any senses from cost to development to productions. The proof is already in the Walkman official digital out cables as it has hardware and chip processing inside it, which is proven to be a superior digital transportation when this cables is used vs other cheaper cables. Check this out for more details. I am sure Sony can make it, but they do not want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, that's not entirely true. Maybe it's not marketed overseas then but one can buy the WMC-NWR1 quite easily in Japan at least :-

 http://www.sony.jp/walkman/products/WMC-NWR1/
  

  


whitigir said:


> I love that built, and furutech plug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I used solid core Oyaide Augline PTFE and it was a PITA to solder. It's stiff and broke on me a few times (and the Augline isn't cheap).


----------



## Whitigir

anakchan said:


> Actually, that's not entirely true. Maybe it's not marketed overseas then but one can buy the WMC-NWR1 quite easily in Japan at least :-
> 
> http://www.sony.jp/walkman/products/WMC-NWR1/
> 
> ...




Oh thank you! Gonna grab me one while it is still available


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> Maybe one day I'll get tired.


 
  
 I highly doubt that because sky is the limit.


----------



## mikemercer

dminor said:


> I highly doubt that because sky is the limit.


----------



## Whitigir

Isn't the WMC-NWR1 only serve as recording function, or audio in only


----------



## AnakChan

whitigir said:


> Isn't the WMC-NWR1 only serve as recording function, or audio in only




Good Q. I've seen folks use it like this :-

(Source: http://s.webry.info/sp/rx78.at.webry.info/200805/article_2.html)


----------



## Whitigir

Thanks! I ordered mine, and shall answer the question later myself


----------



## davidcotton

dminor said:


> I highly doubt that because sky is the limit.


 

 I always thought the amount in the wallet was the limit


----------



## deltronzero

Yeah, I can only use the 3.5mm from the ZX2 because you literally get no volume from the LO port.  I've tried different cables, retailed and custom made ones - and nope, LO volume is still ****.
  
 Thank god ZX2 sounds great by itself with IEM's, because it turned some of the best portable amps I have into useless bricks. (low LO volume means I have to turn up the gain/volume really high with the amps, which causes hiss in my TOTL IEM's).


----------



## Replicant187

anakchan said:


> Good Q. I've seen folks use it like this :-
> 
> (Source: http://s.webry.info/sp/rx78.at.webry.info/200805/article_2.html)




arcording the Source it's a modified cable.


----------



## AnakChan

replicant187 said:


> arcording the Source it's a modified cable.


 
  
 Shortened I believe but aside from that any other mods?


----------



## Replicant187

anakchan said:


> Shortened I believe but aside from that any other mods?




i'm not sure but he said he asked his friend to mod the cable for the lineout use.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Kundi

pr0b3r said:


>


 
 Have you used Q1 with Fiio dap? Thoughts?


----------



## pr0b3r

kundi said:


> Have you used Q1 with Fiio dap? Thoughts?


 
  
 Yes. I used it with my X3ii for some time, changing IEMs from IE8 to Aurisonics Rockets. I didn't notice any additional coloration to the sound when I stacked the Q1 to my X3ii. The IE8 remained dark but the clarity was enhanced. The bass boost of the Q1 wasn't necessary for me to use at that time because the IE8 is already a bassy IEM. For the Rockets, the Q1 helped a lot with the driving power. The Rockets were quite power hungry compared to my other IEMs which were all easy to drive. I noticed that the Rockets certainly needed an amp after driving them directly with the X3ii and my smartphone both of which gave quite low volume. Clarity was my obvious observation when I first tried the Q1, though I still don't have that vast experience with other hifi audio gears. To give another perspective, I eventually got a Mojo, then when I tried the Rockets, the bass enhanced noticeably, also giving them a warmer sound which wasn't there when I used the Q1.

 I hope my comment still gave you some ideas about the amp given my lack of experience for this hobby.


----------



## Kundi

pr0b3r said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used Q1 with Fiio dap? Thoughts?
> ...


 
 It did. Thank you.


----------



## Whitigir

Today rig....semi transportable


----------



## DMinor

davidcotton said:


> I always thought the amount in the wallet was the limit


 
  
 The dude has a sky in his wallet.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

ZX2 in Florida last week with no iem to listen to as I forgot to pack it! I was just staring at it whole week


----------



## x RELIC x

audiobreeder said:


> ZX2 in Florida last week with no iem to listen to as I forgot to pack it! *I was just staring at it whole week*




THAT is too funny!! 

Sympathies..


----------



## Mimouille

dminor said:


> The dude has a sky in his wallet.


Which apparently is a problem for you.


----------



## Whitigir

audiobreeder said:


> ZX2 in Florida last week with no iem to listen to as I forgot to pack it! I was just staring at it whole week




That must have been horrible


----------



## DMinor

mimouille said:


> Which apparently is a problem for you.


 
 Really？ I am cool as long as the sky doesn't fall. Keep up the good work dude.


----------



## Deftone

audiobreeder said:


> ZX2 in Florida last week with no iem to listen to as I forgot to pack it! I was just staring at it whole week


 
  
 torture...


----------



## spanner43

Morning Coffee and X3


----------



## NPWS

Leaving on a jet plane


----------



## Whitigir

npws said:


> Leaving on a jet plane :etysmile:




I would rob it off you and run off the plane


----------



## PinkyPowers

whitigir said:


> I would rob it off you and run off the plane




And then fall a very great distance.


----------



## Turrican2

very nice combo's....
  
 Mojo/Paw5k/Alessandro MS-1 (with bowl pads), leaks heaps of noise but very portable and sounds really great.  These were one of the first 'good' pairs of phones I ever bought about 15 years ago, they are terrific value.
  

  
  
  
  
 And the same sources with my modern day T1's (Gen 2), these ooze quality in every respect possible


----------



## mikemercer

I forgot guys
  
 Portable desktop rigs count?
  
 Just found some MAGIC in this combo
  
 or am I just posting DAP/portable media player-based ONLY portable rigs here????


----------



## PinkyPowers

My portable rig has a new mode of travel. The Pelican 1040.


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## m0k4

dx80 > diy spc interconnect > Fiio e12 > hd25 (ubermodded, yaxi type b pads and diy spc mini xlr detachable cable)
  

  
 here the same but with trinity atlas iem (e12 hissing a lot and dx80 itself have lower hiss level but there is... waiting e12a)
  

  
 and here the carry case


----------



## SerenaxD

m0k4 said:


> dx80 > diy spc interconnect > Fiio e12 > hd25 (ubermodded, yaxi type b pads and diy spc mini xlr detachable cable)


 
  
 Wow! Are those pads circumaural? One reason why I haven't been using my HD25s as much as I should is because of the comfort...


----------



## m0k4

no they still remain on ear , with much more confort, but the clamping force of the hd25 make them unconfortable after one hour of listening... and with glasses they remain a big NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   but for EDM i cant find a better headphone , with the e12 bass boost the hd25 really make me feel like i'm in the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a club with quality sound system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Whitigir

Today portability with high quality sound

1/ Zx2
2/ TH-900 solid silver/gold drivers wires upgraded with detachable 3.5mm gold plated sockets
3/ 8 cores conductor solid silver cables with high quality plugs and balanced TRRS conductor
4/ Finally, all FLAC of a minimal 16/44.1 quality in the library 

Happy listening people


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## NeObliviscaris

Currently reviewing the new Campfire Orion:


----------



## Wyd4

Home and away


----------



## hellfire8888

Hippo Biscuit + Hippo Cricri+ + Ve Monk +
  
 This is the ultimate OMG cheap portable setup


----------



## HiFiChris

An "old" pic: iPod Classic 7G (black), FiiO LOD cable, Gain-reduced Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII (obviously black), Shure SE425 (silver), some jeans fabric, an old Bose TriPort IE pleather carrying case, an official blue Apple sock sleeve and two green Kawasaki silicone wristbands.


----------



## boblauer

Always wanted to ask you if you had an affiliation with Kawasaki, I have quite a few friends who work for KMC USA.


----------



## HiFiChris

boblauer said:


> Always wanted to ask you if you had an affiliation with Kawasaki, I have quite a few friends who work for KMC USA.


 
  
 Not at all. I got them from a motorcycle-nut relative some years ago.


----------



## boblauer

Cool, in my many years on this planet the number of people I have run across who have a similar acquaintance is astounding especially thru motorcycles and PWC's. Though I have yet to meet Kevin Bacon.


----------



## andione1983

Today's listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Gosod

m0k4 said:


> dx80 > diy spc interconnect > Fiio e12 > hd25 (ubermodded, yaxi type b pads and diy spc mini xlr detachable cable)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E12 is a cool amp!


----------



## Mimouille

Lotoo Paw Gold + Beat Audio Signal + Hum Pristine + Warpaint + Steven Erikson + Patapouf. Good combo


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold + Beat Audio Signal + Hum Pristine + Warpaint + Steven Erikson + Patapouf. Good combo




Please tell me the Cat is the great author Steven Erikson and Patapouf is his next book, which you currently have open before you.


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> Please tell me the Cat is the great author Steven Erikson and Patapouf is his next book, which you currently have open before you.


Sorry the cat is Patapouf and the book is The Devil Delivers by Erikson. Or maybe the cat is indeed Steven in which case I have been fooled.


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## yacobx

mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold + Beat Audio Signal + Hum Pristine + Warpaint + Steven Erikson + Patapouf. Good combo




You have figured out life


----------



## Mimouille

yacobx said:


> You have figured out life


----------



## Yobster69




----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


>


 
 At least your cat lets you read, mine things books are devices made for them to set on.
 I look forward to your HUM impression, if you go custom I will too


----------



## H20Fidelity

I miss not having a cat, but I wouldn't have its nose tattooed like Mimouille has.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Or maybe the cat is indeed Steven in which case I have been fooled.




I wouldn't discount the possibility. Cats be sly demons, masters of disguise, and natural infiltrators.


----------



## Pudding2007

Carry this to work every day


----------



## Pudding2007




----------



## yacobx




----------



## lee730

h20fidelity said:


> I miss not having a cat, but I wouldn't have its nose tattooed like Mimouille has.


 
  
 They're great stress-relievers. We also have a dog and some parrots.


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## Lurk650

Fiio X3-ii, Fiio E12 and MusicMaker TK13


----------



## Kundi

expatinjapan said:


>




Opus? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatinJapan

kundi said:


> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, Opus #1 and Campfire Audio Andromeda.


----------



## Gosod

hellfire8888 said:


> Hippo Biscuit + Hippo Cricri+ + Ve Monk +
> 
> This is the ultimate OMG cheap portable setup


 
compact, option!


----------



## Mimouille

Really nice to have two good options for the Tera (Tralucent Plus5 and Hum Pristine)


----------



## Mimouille

I need to sell stuff...or a bigger drawer.


----------



## audionewbi

Finally a setup that makes me happy and it is truly portable:
  
My obsession with Japanese audio never end.
 Valoq using opa627, ex1000, hybrid cable made using 4N silver cable ELEC and 6N copper.


----------



## Deftone

audionewbi said:


> Finally a setup that makes me happy and it is truly portable:
> 
> My obsession with Japanese audio never end.
> Valoq using opa627, ex1000, hybrid cable made using 4N silver cable ELEC and 6N copper.


 
  
 i thought you prefered the dita over ex1000?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Empire Ears Zeus-R with some really beautiful looking acrylic infused wood


----------



## San Man

mimouille said:


> I need to sell stuff...or a bigger drawer.


 
 Hoarder!  LOL


----------



## Marat Sar

Lol, suddenly everyone on Earth has a Lotoo PAW Gold and absolutely no on has an AK240. You know what this makes me feel like? Like I should get myself a Lotoo gold, that's what!


----------



## audionewbi

deftone said:


> i thought you prefered the dita over ex1000?


Dita already has a great cable, but ex1000 is the first high end dynamic IEM I bought and I will never forget it.
Also Dita audio cable shielding of mine is too bothersome, I must run it over my neck or else I would not get a good deal.


----------



## Mimouille

marat sar said:


> Lol, suddenly everyone on Earth has a Lotoo PAW Gold and absolutely no on has an AK240. You know what this makes me feel like? Like I should get myself a Lotoo gold, that's what!


I find it better than the 240. Vs. The 380 it's a matter of taste. There will a priori soon be a LPG massdrop.


----------



## lee730

cotnijoe said:


> Empire Ears Zeus-R with some really beautiful looking acrylic infused wood


 
  
  
 Those look very nice .


----------



## lee730

mimouille said:


> I find it better than the 240. Vs. The 380 it's a matter of taste. There will a priori soon be a LPG massdrop.


 
  
 Do you mean everyone will start selling their paw gold all of a sudden? Or better yet a nice price drop for the LPG is in order .


----------



## nmatheis

audionewbi said:


> Finally a setup that makes me happy and it is truly portable:
> 
> My obsession with Japanese audio never end.
> 
> Valoq using opa627, ex1000, hybrid cable made using 4N silver cable ELEC and 6N copper.




Valoq? Heads off to search for this DAP of Obscurity...


----------



## mikemercer

Been rockin' the AR-M2 for a little bit - 
 The first review sample had an issue w/ the line-out (channels cutting in and out - & contact cleaner didn't help) - but I got a replacement FAST - and I really dig this DAP. However, I think, considering the options on the market right now - they gotta get the price down.
  
 But it drives my ETHER-Cs beautifully, and
 ETHERS!!!


----------



## Gosod

mimouille said:


> I need to sell stuff...or a bigger drawer.


 
a lot of good headphones visible!


----------



## Mimouille

@Gosod,yes but I much chose and sell stuff...I can never keep all of them because they will not be used as they deserve. I like to try everything though


----------



## Bengkia369

Awesome sounding combo


----------



## denis1976

mikemercer said:


> Been rockin' the AR-M2 for a little bit -
> The first review sample had an issue w/ the line-out (channels cutting in and out - & contact cleaner didn't help) - but I got a replacement FAST - and I really dig this DAP. However, I think, considering the options on the market right now - they gotta get the price down.
> 
> But it drives my ETHER-Cs beautifully, and
> ETHERS!!!


you have a great DAP, i don't know ,for the price ,any Dap that has the same driving force and features...


----------



## denis1976

Questyle Qp1r plus Heiraudio 2Ai


----------



## Gosod

mimouille said:


> @Gosod,yes but I much chose and sell stuff...I can never keep all of them because they will not be used as they deserve. I like to try everything though


 
you forgot to list model of headphones which are!


----------



## mikemercer

denis1976 said:


> you have a great DAP, i don't know ,for the price ,any Dap that has the same driving force and features...


 
 RIGHT? I love the screen - its responsiveness - the volume pot is so smooth, the feel and look is just precisely what I look for!!
 PLUS: I can stream TIDAL, Spotify, and Amazon Prime Music as well as play hi-rez (as a music addict - the more I can get the better).
 THANX!!!!
 I got the AR for review - and gonna buy the review sample for sure
  
 Though I still LUV & rock my AK & QP1R!!


----------



## denis1976

mikemercer said:


> RIGHT? I love the screen - its responsiveness - the volume pot is so smooth, the feel and look is just precisely what I look for!!
> PLUS: I can stream TIDAL, Spotify, and Amazon Prime Music as well as play hi-rez (as a music addict - the more I can get the better).
> THANX!!!!
> I got the AR for review - and gonna buy the review sample for sure
> ...


yes i love my Questyle qp1r and my Lotoo paw gold too , all 3 music makers


----------



## JoeDoe

Haven't dropped into this thread in quite a while! Newest portable rig: AK100ii >>> Tra 1+2 with Norne Therium. No need to upgrade from here!


----------



## zilch0md

mimouille said:


> I need to sell stuff...or a bigger drawer.


 
  
  
 Candy?


----------



## Mimouille

zilch0md said:


> Candy?


 
 Exactly. If you like to chew for a while.


----------



## FFBookman

Got rid of the dinky speakers in the living room & brought out the big boys - Fisher 3-ways driven by an early 80's Pioneer amp. 
 Playback is Gemini PT-2000 deck or PonoPlayer.
  
 Yet I'm an audiophile? - I like loud music that moves you proper, not specs and ridiculous purchases.
  
 The 1966 Magnavox Astrosonic they sit on is just a table at this point. I had it's MicroMat TT rehabbed and the whole chassis looked over, but it got crusty again so I shut it down, made it furniture. It provided music to my family for over 40 years. Gets loud enough to practice drums to.
  
 Also I was particularly proud of how the FIsher's fit into my record shelf. I'm gonna get some padding between them and the floor, get some of the ringing out.


----------



## FFBookman

2 more mobile music finds while I was thrifting last weekend:
  
 An Ampex portable cassette machine: Micro70
  

  

  

  
 This thing is built like a tank and functioning. Haven't thoroughly tested it yet. Great dials, buttons, and loading mechanism. Ampex is no joke. Also has stereo in, an alarm, and sleep function. Lots of routing on the back. Paid $20 for it. It should clean up real nice.
  
  
 Then there was this - one of many suitcase turntables I've seen. Didn't buy since I already own a few and have no space:


----------



## Trapok

One of the Cheapest portable setup i think:
 Xduoo X3 + VE Monk


----------



## HiFiChris

​  ​ ​


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@HiFiChris What DAP is that?


----------



## Kundi

h1f1add1cted said:


> @HiFiChris What DAP is that?


 
 Yes, what the FAP is that DAP?


----------



## HiFiChris

h1f1add1cted said:


> @HiFiChris What DAP is that?


 
  
  
 It's a Luxury & Precision L3 (http://www.luxuryprecision.net/shangpin/bofangqi/2016-03-18/30.html).


----------



## boblauer

Hi Chris,
  
 How do feel about the build quality of the LP3? I'm looking at moving to that from my X1 for Portable duty and it seems the reviews point to that as an issue and thought since you've used so many budget DAP's I'd ask you your feelings. It does check all the boxes feature wise for me, any other quirks about it you'd like to share. Sorry if a thread jack so feel free to point me  elsewhere for the answers. Thanks.


----------



## HiFiChris

boblauer said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> How do feel about the build quality of the LP3? I'm looking at moving to that from my X1 for Portable duty and it seems the reviews point to that as an issue and thought since you've used so many budget DAP's I'd ask you your feelings. It does check all the boxes feature wise for me, any other quirks about it you'd like to share. Sorry if a thread jack so feel free to point me  elsewhere for the answers. Thanks.


 
  
 Maybe it's a better-suiting question for the dedicated L & P L3 thread.
  
 Regarding build quality, the unit I received is flawless and conveys what the name stands for.

 I'm not that happy with the software at this stage though - there are a few things that should be worked on imho. One thing is solely FAT32-formatted card support, but then there is also the lack of "intuitive" scrolling through folders (one has to use virtual buttons at the bottom of the screen to scroll through folders like through "pages"), just no name two things I feel that could be improved. While the amount of features as well as build quality is really good, imho Luxury & Precision definitely needs to work on the software side. Let's hope that the future FW releases are better.


----------



## boblauer

Thanks, I've read that thread top to bottom and did not post there to avoid what appeared to be some subjective opinions and since you've always been very objective in your reviews and critiques I thought I'd ask here. The software does appear to be buggy from the aforementioned thread but was curious on peoples build quality statements as they are all over the place on that. Thanks again.


----------



## Deftone

trapok said:


> One of the Cheapest portable setup i think:
> Xduoo X3 + VE Monk


 
  
 i imagine it sounds great too.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.head-fi.org/products/cleer-nc-noise-cancelling-headphone/reviews/16154


----------



## Trapok

deftone said:


> i imagine it sounds great too.


 

 Yeah, Sound is more than correct for a combo less than $100


----------



## yacobx

trapok said:


> deftone said:
> 
> 
> > i imagine it sounds great too.
> ...




What ear pads are you using?


----------



## Trapok

yacobx said:


> What ear pads are you using?


 

 On the Monk? a rubber ring from an old 1$ phone


----------



## blazinblazin

X5II + Ocharaku Flat-4 Aka II


----------



## Bengkia369

Sounds awesome to my ears!


----------



## freoFender

Home made 18v Fredsamplifiers.com.au 3-channel amp with in-built charging circuit. Xiamo Mi Piston III with diy ear buds. 256GB SD card iPod Classic 5 with rockbox. Also use a iPod Classic 7 and iPhone 6s Plus. Love the amp, excellent tight bass, although maybe not the most portable!


----------



## dark tattoo

My rig


----------



## Podster




----------



## Kundi

podster said:


>


 
 I as well am enjoying the Pinnacle.


----------



## HiFiChris

My first encounter with a balanced TRRS-terminated in-ear (Luxury & Precision L3 w/ Fidue Sirius A91), because I am a "no modding; all is supposed to remain stock" dude:


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## mikemercer

floydfan33 said:


>


 
 DAAANG
 that's CLEAN - very niiiice


----------



## kimD

floydfan33 said:


>




How impression they are?


----------



## floydfan33

kimd said:


> How impression they are?




Posted some impressions here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805107/campfire-audio-introducing-2-new-models-hello-andromeda-and-nova/1455#post_12643575


----------



## kimD

floydfan33 said:


> Posted some impressions here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805107/campfire-audio-introducing-2-new-models-hello-andromeda-and-nova/1455#post_12643575




Ok ok noted.. Thank you so much


----------



## rayeonsg




----------



## rayeonsg

Back to basic


----------



## denis1976

AR-M2 plus Earsonics s-em6


----------



## bmichels

RWAK AK100 + MOJO + DHC Silver Cable + HE-X


----------



## willywill

my drinking partner


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## mpawluk91

Nothing like the dx90 and the old Grado 325is on some OPETH!


----------



## Lurk650

mpawluk91 said:


> Nothing like the dx90 and the old Grado 325is on some OPETH!




I really need to get more of their music. Watershed is amazing


----------



## mpawluk91

lurk650 said:


> I really need to get more of their music. Watershed is amazing


It sure is, I need more albums as well, they have such great recording quality on top of excellent musicianship and endless creativity!


----------



## Deftone

mpawluk91 said:


> It sure is, I need more albums as well, they have such great recording quality on top of excellent musicianship and endless creativity!


 
  
 if you have a look around you can find opeths entire discography declipped, even better sounding.


----------



## mpawluk91

deftone said:


> if you have a look around you can find opeths entire discography declipped, even better sounding.


I might just give it a look, thanks man!


----------



## Deftone

Nothing special but it is getting the job done for me tonight at work.

Xperia Z2 (200gb SD) + Final Audio Heaven IV with spiral dots


----------



## puppyfi

A Shozy affair...simple pleasure for the weekend.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Wyd4

Good night you sexy mother flippers


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Marat Sar

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 I like how your interconnect costs more than your DAP


----------



## jmills8

marat sar said:


> I like how your interconnect costs more than your DAP


 True


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Replicant187

how's Elekit TU-HP02?


----------



## jmills8

replicant187 said:


> how's Elekit TU-HP02?


 neutral, tubeish sounding, fun.


----------



## esuhgb

hifichris said:


>


 
 What iem's are those? Like the colour.


----------



## HiFiChris

esuhgb said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 Pai Audio MR2.


----------



## Replicant187

jmills8 said:


> neutral, tubeish sounding, fun.




cool, that's one of the amp on my shopping list.


----------



## jmills8

replicant187 said:


> cool, that's one of the amp on my shopping list.


Batteries lasts a long long time.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## HiFiChris

jmills8 said:


> replicant187 said:
> 
> 
> > cool, that's one of the amp on my shopping list.
> ...


 
  
 So true - I did a test and it was more than 50 (!!!) hours.


----------



## rmillerx

Trying out the Roland mobile UA DAC this morning. More of an external sound card for a laptop, but can take to work with me.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## ozkan

Best budget rings


----------



## Deftone

marat sar said:


> I like how your interconnect costs more than your DAP


 
 #AudiophileLife


----------



## Gosod

jmills8 said:


>


 
what kind of cable?


----------



## jmills8

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]what kind of cable?[/COLOR]


----------



## kimD

DQSM D2


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> DQSM D2


 
 Seriously can't wait for mine, got blue coming though


----------



## jmills8




----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> Seriously can't wait for mine, got blue coming though




Sure... You will surprise for what you have


----------



## jmills8




----------



## mikemercer




----------



## FFBookman

Current living room music station:

  
  
 Behold Audiofilethisupyourasses:
  
 Gemini PT-2000 turntable w/ Shure cartridge sitting on Magnavox Astrosonic Console
 PonoPlayer v1 Yellow aka Digital Triangle of Joy
 Pioneer circa 1982 Silver face Amp driving Fisher 12" 3-ways
 Monoprice cabling
  
 $650 can take you to musical heaven (not including vinyl or pink suitcase)
  
 not all mobile i know but i liked the picture. i believe in sustainable audio!


----------



## ipcmlr




----------



## kimD

Awesome pair out of here


----------



## Bengkia369

Never get tired with this pairing!


----------



## deltronzero




----------



## zilch0md

Apple iPod Touch 6 
 Oppo HA-2
 iBasso PB2 Pelican with 2x Sparkos Labs SS3602 discrete dual op-amps with dummy buffers
 Balanced Toxic Cables _Silver Poison _
 Beyerdynamics DT880 600 (with locking Mini-XLR jacks installed by BTG-Audio)
  
  
  


Spoiler: What's inside...




  

  


  
  
 Mike


----------



## mikemercer

zilch0md said:


> Apple iPod Touch 6
> Oppo HA-2
> iBasso PB2 Pelican with 2x Sparkos Labs SS3602 discrete dual op-amps with dummy buffers
> Balanced Toxic Cables _Silver Poison _
> ...


 
 SCHWEET!!!!
  

 goin' SIMPLE this evening


----------



## gc335

ipcmlr said:


>


 
 Very nice set up!! I have the the same DAP paired with the Campfire Audio Novas. I really like that Pioneer DAP.  It really does not get a lot of attention here.


----------



## Gosod

deltronzero said:


>


 
as I understand it 846? how loud you listen to?


----------



## cristobalroy

deltronzero said:


>


 

 Where did you bought your cable sir? i like it.


----------



## deltronzero

cristobalroy said:


> Where did you bought your cable sir? i like it.


 
 Sorry I can't be of more help, but I bought it from a custom cable seller on Taobao.com in China.


----------



## deltronzero

gosod said:


> as I understand it 846? how loud you listen to?


 
  
 My ZX2 is the Asia version, and I listen to the 846 at about 55-60% on the volume slider, which is plenty loud.  But for dynamic drivers such as IE800, I have to put it to around 80% or so.


----------



## cristobalroy

kimd said:


> Awesome pair out of here


 

 What's that iem sir?


----------



## kimD

cristobalroy said:


> What's that iem sir?




DQSM D2


----------



## bluesyfluesy

jmills8 said:


>



Are those custom ASG-2's? Or are they the 2.5's? I suppose you bought them before Aurisonics merged with Fender?


----------



## jmills8

bluesyfluesy said:


> Are those custom ASG-2's? Or are they the 2.5's? I suppose you bought them before Aurisonics merged with Fender?


 Custom 2.5 , got them three days ago. Still making some customs.


----------



## Gosod

deltronzero said:


> My ZX2 is the Asia version, and I listen to the 846 at about 55-60% on the volume slider, which is plenty loud.  But for dynamic drivers such as IE800, I have to put it to around 80% or so.


 
I listened to ie800 they did not like me, much easier to buy ie80!


----------



## Mimouille

Very good pairing Lotoo Paw Gold + Ortofon EC8S + Earsonics S-EM9.


----------



## willywill

I need to clean my phone, anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ​


----------



## Gosod

willywill said:


> I need to clean my phone, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this amplifier seems too big!


----------



## kimD

TFZ S1 with cable upgraded


----------



## willywill

gosod said:


> this amplifier seems too big!


 
 It is big and have the power to match the size, it's the iFi Micro iDSD, same size as the iPhone 6+ and all the phablet phones


----------



## HiFiChris

gosod said:


> willywill said:
> 
> 
> > I need to clean my phone, anyway
> ...


 
  
 It is large but_ trans_portable and a clean, crisp and highly transparent powerhouse loaded full with features!


----------



## sososerious

hifichris said:


> It is large but _trans_portable and a clean, crisp and highly transparent powerhouse loaded full with features!




That's more than transportable, just need big pockets. What amp is it?


----------



## HiFiChris

sososerious said:


> That's more than transportable, just need big pockets. What amp is it?


 
  
 The same as the one your initial post was referring to ("this amplifier seems too big!"): ifi audio micro iDSD.


----------



## sososerious

hifichris said:


> The same as the one your initial post was referring to ("this amplifier seems too big!"): ifi audio micro iDSD.


 
  
 Thanks.... that was only post by the way, I was backing you up! someone else said it was too big.


----------



## HiFiChris

sososerious said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > The same as the one your initial post was referring to ("this amplifier seems too big!"): ifi audio micro iDSD.
> ...


 
  
  
 Whoopsie, my mistake. I now see it was another member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 
 If only the micro iDSD had a digitally controlled 256 step volume control (and probably the same ~ 0.15 Ohms output impedance in iEMatch Ultra and High mode as it has with disabled iEMatch) but the same sound, transparency, control, hiss-free output with iEMatch set to "Ultra" and features, I would _instantly _buy it again.


----------



## willywill

kimd said:


> TFZ S1 with cable upgraded


 
 IDK maybe it's the cable or it's because the iem is black but these TFZ-S1 don't like cheap.
 The other color look like $5 iem


----------



## kimD

willywill said:


> IDK maybe it's the cable or it's because the iem is black but these TFZ-S1 don't like cheap.
> The other color look like $5 iem




Ha ha I'd never realized that.. Thanks your input


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## FFBookman

PonoPlayer #2 - Black
  

 retail packaging is nice.
  

 there's the cool bamboo box built for the long term and the 64gb card it came with.
  

 black one is retail, yellow one is kickstarter version from 2014.  the black one seems slightly heavier, the card door is slightly thicker, but everything else seems the same.
  
  
  

 came with 1 neil young song in 24/192.


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


>


 

 Man how I love coming in here, not only are the rigs sweet but so many of these shots are add/magazine grade. You guys are pros
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the color scheme here Chris, how do you like the P-1's?
 This was the rig for the day


----------



## Yobster69

podster said:


> Man how I love coming in here, not only are the rigs sweet but so many of these shots are add/magazine grade. You guys are pros:wink_face: Love the color scheme here Chris, how do you like the P-1's?
> This was the rig for the day


Hi Podster, how are you enjoying your TFZ Series 1's?


----------



## blazinblazin

A simple stack~


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

XBA-H3 up for this week


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> Love the color scheme here Chris, how do you like the P-1's?


 

 What did Led Zeppelin sing again? "Good Times Bad Times" - ahh, right. There are many great things about the Pinnacle P1 in-ears but also some where I see room for improvement. And while they stand relatively well in their price range and outperform some in-ears, they are not the best in class and are surpassed by some other models.
 But first things first: build quality, the accessories and unboxing experience are top-notch and unseen at this price point.
 Then bass control and decay are pretty pretty good for a dynamic driver in-ear and that soudstage is super addictive (I simply love it). Tonally, it reminds me of a warmer version of the Sennheiser IE 800 with less sub-bass and almost the same sparkling around 9/10 kHz.
 But I def. see room for improvement here and there: while bass control and decay are really good, the attack could be quicker and more arid and the lows are also getting somewhat softer towards the sub-bass. Then, I find there is a tuning "glitch" somewhere in-between 1 and 3 kHz where I am hearing a moderate dip - this is nothing unusual for the tuning of in-ears, however as the level above 3 kHz, around 4 is coming back again and slowly climbing, this makes the midrange appear somewhat confusing_ at times_.

 They stand their ground quite well but the competition below and around $200 when it comes to dynamic driver models is steep and the P1 is not the best in class (however also far away from being the worst) and although it has some room left for improvement, I am still quite impressed about the build, excellent comfort and all of the included accessories (esp. 2 premium braided/twisted cables, one of them with silver-plating) at this price point.


----------



## Turrican2

ffbookman said:


> PonoPlayer #2 - Black
> 
> 
> retail packaging is nice.
> ...


 

 love the Pono player, sound quality is up there with the best of them


----------



## sososerious

turrican2 said:


> love the Pono player, sound quality is up there with the best of them




I'm desperately trying to find one here in the UK, no luck so far. Keep missing them on eBay, only get one come up every few weeks.


----------



## bmichels

AK100+MOJO+SHURE KSE1500 electrostatic IEM 

( 3 pcs brick but remain tight and clean Thanks to custom made optical and DHC Analog cables)


----------



## Bengkia369

Astell & Kern Ak240 + Chord Mojo + Cypher Labs Trio tube amp + Grado PS500 = awesome sounding combo!


----------



## Turrican2

sososerious said:


> I'm desperately trying to find one here in the UK, no luck so far. Keep missing them on eBay, only get one come up every few weeks.




Yep, you rarely see them here in the uk. You might need to consider and import?


----------



## kimD

bmichels said:


> AK100+MOJO+SHURE KSE1500 electrostatic IEM
> 
> ( 3 pcs brick but remain tight and clean Thanks to custom made optical and DHC Analog cables)




Kse1500 under power?
Feel like wire..


----------



## PinkyPowers

It's good to see triple stacks again. I like to know the community remains a little insane.


----------



## ipcmlr




----------



## yacobx

ipcmlr said:


>




The rubber band cracks me up!


----------



## krismusic

yacobx said:


> The rubber band cracks me up!



$1200 ghetto!


----------



## mpawluk91

ipcmlr said:


>


Sir you need some dual lock! 

Plenty of choices here 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_7?k=3m+dual+lock&sprefix=3m+dual


----------



## Bengkia369

ipcmlr said:


>




Please get a leather case for both your dap and Mojo!
I used to rubber band like what u did & my dap get badly scratched.


----------



## cristobalroy

bengkia369 said:


> Astell & Kern Ak240 + Chord Mojo + Cypher Labs Trio tube amp + Grado PS500 = awesome sounding combo!


 

 where did you bought you mojo case sir. very elegant.


----------



## HiFiChris

bengkia369 said:


> Please get a leather case for both your dap and Mojo!
> I used to rubber band like what u did & my dap get badly scratched.




Well, I guess it also depends on how much care one takes of their portable gear, however that depends on the person. I for example never used a case for my iPod Nano and Leckerton UHA-6S MKI stack and when I sold the Leckerton some years ago, it was still in sublime, new-like condition and the iPod just got a few very minor back scratches from taking it out of the pouch and back in. 

Nonetheless, better rubber bands would be a good idea.


----------



## Bengkia369

cristobalroy said:


> where did you bought you mojo case sir. very elegant.




Bought it from my fav local shop.
The Mojo case is a offical leather case made by Chord.


----------



## kimD

bengkia369 said:


> Bought it from my fav local shop.
> The Mojo case is a offical leather case made by Chord.




When mojo officially did the leather case?
Any link or photos?


----------



## clee290

kimd said:


> When mojo officially did the leather case?
> Any link or photos?


 

 Not sure about official cases, but Dignis made a case for the Mojo:
 http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=54&display_group=1


----------



## kimD

clee290 said:


> Not sure about official cases, but Dignis made a case for the Mojo:
> http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=54&display_group=1




Thanks I will look forward


----------



## Bengkia369

kimd said:


> When mojo officially did the leather case?
> Any link or photos?




The offical Mojo leather case just came in the day before, my fav shop reserved a unit for me.


----------



## Bengkia369

clee290 said:


> Not sure about official cases, but Dignis made a case for the Mojo:
> http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=54&display_group=1




Dignis mojo case is not up to the quality of a offical mojo leather case made by Chord.
Those who handled before would know wat I'm talking about.


----------



## kimD

bengkia369 said:


> The offical Mojo leather case just came in the day before, my fav shop reserved a unit for me.




I see, for now and even oem also selling much higher.
I will wait for this


----------



## Bengkia369

kimd said:


> I see, for now and even oem also selling much higher.
> I will wait for this




I sold off my Digis mojo case once I got my offical case.
I bet those who using a Digis case will sell off theirs once they feel the built quality of a Chord offical case.


----------



## kimD

Here is my previously DIY case, actually not as good easily getting dust stick on and keep warm on body


----------



## cristobalroy

bengkia369 said:


> Bought it from my fav local shop.
> The Mojo case is a offical leather case made by Chord.


 

 what is the store in singapore sir? i have a friend ing singa maybe he will accomodate me and send here in Qatar


----------



## Bengkia369

cristobalroy said:


> what is the store in singapore sir? i have a friend ing singa maybe he will accomodate me and send here in Qatar




Zeppelin & Co.
Sim Lim Square #02-78


----------



## kimD

bengkia369 said:


> Zeppelin & Co.
> Sim Lim Square #02-78




Thanks you too


----------



## Gosod

bengkia369 said:


> Astell & Kern Ak240 + Chord Mojo + Cypher Labs Trio tube amp + Grado PS500 = awesome sounding combo!


 
I have a similar case but it looks different!


----------



## Bengkia369

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I have a similar case but it looks different![/COLOR]




Can u show me?


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Wyd4

jmills8 said:


>


 

Aurisonics fan? 

Must say I kind of liked my 2.5s


----------



## clee290

Keeping my setup simple and jamming to some Johnny Cash


----------



## Whitigir

clee290 said:


> Keeping my setup simple and jamming to some Johnny Cash




Chuck Norris told me if I listened to Jonny Cash on Chucks Laps, I would have Cash appeared out of thin air....I still try to find the opportunity to do so


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## sososerious

very jealous - uk suppliers need to up their game and start stocking these!


----------



## krismusic

Well. I never wanted a stack but if I have to have one it might as well be pretty, right?!
A reminder of my recent time in Japan. 
iPhone 5S in bamboo case. 
Onkyo HA200 wrapped in Furoshiki fabric. 
Noble K10 CIEM's. 
The Furutech LOD with right angled connectors is very nice ergonomically. 
All travels around with me in an Eastpack pouch. A bit of a PITA to carry around but sounds nice. It will have to do until I can afford a high end DAP. 





[/IMG]


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## krismusic

pr0b3r said:


>



Now that's bloody! 
I'm very surprised that you put all that goodness through IE8's. I listened to a pair for years. Never did like 'em.


----------



## pr0b3r

krismusic said:


> Now that's bloody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 That's because they're currently the only good IEM that I have (for clarity and soundstage, at least). I know they're dark sounding, that's why I'm using the treble switch of the VorzampDuo for some songs. I also use my Monk Plus often. I ordered the Campfire Audio Nova last month from Massdrop and they're supposed to arrive tomorrow. I hope they're good.


----------



## krismusic

pr0b3r said:


> That's because they're currently the only good IEM that I have (for clarity and soundstage, at least). I know they're dark sounding, that's why I'm using the treble switch of the VorzampDuo for some songs. I also use my Monk Plus often. I ordered the Campfire Audio Nova last month from Massdrop and they're supposed to arrive tomorrow. I hope they're good. :etysmile:



I hope the Campfires are all you wish.  
I shouldn't denigrate the '8's. They were my first high end 'phones and I got a lot of pleasure from them. 
Didn't look back once I got the Noble's though.


----------



## pr0b3r

krismusic said:


> I hope the Campfires are all you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I feel you man. I've heard some higher end IEMs from friends and the difference is wow! Especially some of the TOTL stuff that they have. I listen to the 8s for some particular type of music only because they don't sound good with everything. I hope I could at least try one from the Noble line up. But I'm not so fortunate enough to have access with stores that are selling those kinds of stuff. One day, one day.


----------



## krismusic

pr0b3r said:


> I feel you man. I've heard some higher end IEMs from friends and the difference is wow! Especially some of the TOTL stuff that they have. I listen to the 8s for some particular type of music only because they don't sound good with everything. I hope I could at least try one from the Noble line up. But I'm not so fortunate enough to have access with stores that are selling those kinds of stuff. One day, one day.



I just checked your location. Pretty exotic for a London boy! Do you have meets near you? 
Otherwise buying Noble universals is probably the way forward. I've heard the 4's and was very impressed. Let's hope those Campfires sing on the end of that lux rig of yours.


----------



## pr0b3r

krismusic said:


> I just checked your location. Pretty exotic for a London boy! Do you have meets near you?
> Otherwise buying Noble universals is probably the way forward. I've heard the 4's and was very impressed. Let's hope those Campfires sing on the end of that lux rig of yours.




There are some guys here who share the same passion. We're all expats so I guess boredom is one of the reasons why we started on this hobby. I'm just a noob on this, by the way. We've had several meets but only 4-5 people are present most of the time. My home country have even better selection of gears compared to places here in the mid-east. So when I get back home, I'll surely try some of the good stuff on this newfound hobby of mine. Thanks to head-fi and the helpful members, I'm learning a lot of things even remotely.


----------



## krismusic

pr0b3r said:


> There are some guys here who share the same passion. We're all expats so I guess boredom is one of the reasons why we started on this hobby. I'm just a noob on this, by the way. We've had several meets but only 4-5 people are present most of the time. My home country have even better selection of gears compared to places here in the mid-east. So when I get back home, I'll surely try some of the good stuff on this newfound hobby of mine. Thanks to head-fi and the helpful members, I'm learning a lot of things even remotely.



I'd be interested to hear what you reckon to the Campfires...


----------



## pr0b3r

krismusic said:


> I'd be interested to hear what you reckon to the Campfires...




Sure. I'll try them with and without external dac/amp, also ootb and after some time of burn in. I'll try to focus on the synergy with the Mojo as we're on its thread.


----------



## krismusic

pr0b3r said:


> Sure. I'll try them with and without external dac/amp, also ootb and after some time of burn in. I'll try to focus on the synergy with the Mojo as we're on its thread.



More than burn in. I would give them a bit of time. To let new toy syndrome subside. IME I only really know what I have got after listening on and off for a few days.


----------



## pr0b3r

krismusic said:


> More than burn in. I would give them a bit of time. To let new toy syndrome subside. IME I only really know what I have got after listening on and off for a few days.




That's actually what I've read from one of the reviewers on the Nova and Andromeda thread. The guy mentioned that the Nova kind of grew on him at some point even though he's listening to a few more higher end IEMs at the time. I'll try to rotate the gears that I have on my listening sessions. I didn't notice any impressions over there that mentioned the synergy with Mojo so I'll try my best to share what my experience will be. Thanks for the advice mate!


----------



## mikemercer

Had to go Ol' Skool


----------



## mpawluk91

mikemercer said:


> Had to go Ol' Skool


Probably still the best transport


----------



## Marat Sar

mpawluk91 said:


> Probably still the best transport


 
  
 Why don't I ever see it strapped to a Mojo, btw? (On the lookout for a lower profile transport for my triple-stack)


----------



## Deftone




----------



## x RELIC x

marat sar said:


> Why don't I ever see it strapped to a Mojo, btw? (On the lookout for a lower profile transport for my triple-stack)




It doesn't work. Because the Mojo doesn't have MFI certification (Chord won't send Apple their proprietary schematics and tech for 'approval' from Apple), and the Classic is incompatible with the CCK (OS issue) the two cant 'talk' to each other.


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## Taggerung

Disregard the iFi, it gets detached when going portable. Also, links to some thin bands that can wrap around this whole lot would be appreciated.


----------



## willywill

krismusic said:


> Well. I never wanted a stack but if I have to have one it might as well be pretty, right?!
> A reminder of my recent time in Japan.
> iPhone 5S in bamboo case.
> Onkyo HA200 wrapped in Furoshiki fabric.
> ...


 
 Look around even the most expensive DAP will have a AMP attached, keep your phone stack to a DAC/AMP, or buy a cheap Android phone only to use with a DAC/AMP


----------



## singleended58




----------



## nmatheis

willywill said:


> Look around *even the most expensive DAP will have a AMP attached*, keep your phone stack to a DAC/AMP, or buy a cheap Android phone only to use with a DAC/AMP




Only depending on use case and personal preference. I hardly ever use an Amp + DAP stack anymore.


----------



## Kundi

nmatheis said:


> willywill said:
> 
> 
> > Look around *even the most expensive DAP will have a AMP attached*, keep your phone stack to a DAC/AMP, or buy a cheap Android phone only to use with a DAC/AMP
> ...


 
 What's the goto right now then?


----------



## Arty McGhee

ffbookman said:


>


 
 dueling ponos
  
 interesting interview with neil young
 on marc maron today


----------



## mikemercer

kundi said:


> What's the goto right now then?


 
 here's the portable system I've been using the most lately:

 Questyle QP1R - Double Helix Cables - Audeze SINE
_*FOR TRAVEL*_
  

 My iPhone 6 runnin' TIDAL w/ Audeze Titanium EL-8 + CIPHER DAC/AMP/DSP cable...
_*On-The-Go*_ (isolation & SIRI is even more responsive w/ CIPHER)


----------



## fiascogarcia

marat sar said:


> Why don't I ever see it strapped to a Mojo, btw? (On the lookout for a lower profile transport for my triple-stack)


 
  
 Classics are incompatible with Chords. They only work with iPhones, newer Touches, and iPads.


----------



## kimD

Wow cool Rose


----------



## krismusic

willywill said:


> Look around even the most expensive DAP will have a AMP attached, keep your phone stack to a DAC/AMP, or buy a cheap Android phone only to use with a DAC/AMP



Although ultimate SQ might only be achievable with a stack, I would have thought it possible to beat an iPhone with DAP only?


----------



## willywill

krismusic said:


> Although ultimate SQ might only be achievable with a stack, I would have thought it possible to beat an iPhone with DAP only?


 
 I don't like Apple ecosystem for music, let's get that out the way. If you get a decent player a DAP will give you more freedom, most DAP these day are
 balance in some way, some run Android. If you want freedom and have extra money laying around get a DAP but don't expect a big change, a iphone is that good


----------



## yacobx

kimd said:


> Wow cool Rose




What is this?


----------



## kimD

yacobx said:


> What is this?




Rose No.7 (1DD+1BA) handcrafted from china


----------



## jmills8

kimd said:


> Rose No.7 (1DD+1BA) handcrafted from china


made


----------



## kimD

jmills8 said:


> made




Yes made in China, but hand made


----------



## deltronzero

Nexus 6P ~ type C to Micro ~ Mojo ~ SE846


----------



## krismusic

willywill said:


> I don't like Apple ecosystem for music, let's get that out the way. If you get a decent player a DAP will give you more freedom, most DAP these day are
> balance in some way, some run Android. If you want freedom and have extra money laying around get a DAP but don't expect a big change, a iphone is that good



I make you right regarding the iPhone. I wonder if the "improvement" is worthwhile?


----------



## nc8000

krismusic said:


> I make you right regarding the iPhone. I wonder if the "improvement" is worthwhile?




Yes on the go I'm perfectly happy with the sq of my iPhone, but I stay >100 nights per year away from home and for listening in the evening in the hotel room the ZX2 clearly beats the iPhone (as did my DX90 with SR71-B amp)


----------



## pr0b3r

FiiO X3ii + Mojo + CA Nova


----------



## kimD

Rose no.7


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mikemercer said:


> here's the portable system I've been using the most lately:
> 
> Questyle QP1R - Double Helix Cables - Audeze SINE


 
  
 Man, if those are half as comfortable as they look...
  
 Just what I need, another headphone that I want to try.


----------



## FFBookman

krismusic said:


> Although ultimate SQ might only be achievable with a stack, I would have thought it possible to beat an iPhone with DAP only?


 

 ponoplayer vs iPhone isn't even close.
  
 ignore the yahoo yahoo's - if you can't tell the diff playing lossless files you are deaf and/or dumb.  the iPhone has so much radio and sensor interference, so much power supply noise, so much distortion and crackles on both the high end and low end.
  
 when playing mp3 it's harder to tell. the pp renders mp3 pretty nicely too, so i start to get fatigued trying to sort out what is what (signal chain vs file artifacts).


----------



## krismusic

ffbookman said:


> ponoplayer vs iPhone isn't even close.
> 
> ignore the yahoo yahoo's - if you can't tell the diff playing lossless files you are deaf and/or dumb.  the iPhone has so much radio and sensor interference, so much power supply noise, so much distortion and crackles on both the high end and low end.
> 
> when playing mp3 it's harder to tell. the pp renders mp3 pretty nicely too, so i start to get fatigued trying to sort out what is what (signal chain vs file artifacts).



I'm not sure about your statement that not being able to tell the difference between lossy and lossless makes me deaf or dumb. I don't think that I can tell the difference between 320kbps and lossless. There are many people on the Sound Science forum unable to pass blind testing. 
I pretty much use Tidal exclusively these days. If that makes me a bad audiophile so be it. As far as I am concerned streaming is the miracle of my audio lifetime. 
It does mean however that I need a DAP that streams.


----------



## Podster

yobster69 said:


> Hi Podster, how are you enjoying your TFZ Series 1's?


 

 I love my TFZ Series 1, would really love KimD's cable upgrade but it sure needs some kind of grommet around where it enters the shell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Tasty tunz today provided by iPhone 4, Martin's Hybrid Valve and TFZ Series 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  





 
  
 p.s. Kris, to me a bad recording is a bad recording no matter what format it's in! I too can't tell lossless from 320 or other HD releases but I can sure tell you if the recording sux and I heard many a bad recording done in several ways and guess what? They still sound bad


----------



## alan_g

those tfz series 1 look interesting, where are they available from?


----------



## krismusic

podster said:


> p.s. Kris, to me a bad recording is a bad recording no matter what format it's in! I too can't tell lossless from 320 or other HD releases but I can sure tell you if the recording sux and I heard many a bad recording done in several ways and guess what? They still sound bad



Yep. Nothing to be done with a bad recording.


----------



## Podster

alan_g said:


> those tfz series 1 look interesting, where are they available from?


 

 AliEx, don't know if this will work for you but try it.
  
 http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/32653196494.html
  
 or maybe this one and search site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://de.aliexpress.com/store/519064


----------



## Montyburns

buttuglyjeff said:


> Man, if those are half as comfortable as they look...
> 
> Just what I need, another headphone that I want to try.


 

 I was thinking the same thing! "Oh great. Now I gotta try these."


----------



## willywill

montyburns said:


> I was thinking the same thing! "Oh great. Now I gotta try these."


 
 Keep your eyes on the The Deals Thread, Adorama been on a roll with solid deals on Audeze headphone.
 Just few hours ago i posted the EL8 Open Back
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/21150#post_12673237


----------



## Montyburns

willywill said:


> Keep your eyes on the The Deals Thread, Adorama been on a roll with solid deals on Audeze headphone.
> Just few hours ago i posted the EL8 Open Back
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/21150#post_12673237


That's a solid deal too. Hmmm


----------



## singleended58

montyburns said:


> That's a solid deal too. Hmmm




My wallet is burned again.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Meze Classic 99 and Centrance Hifi-Skyn with 128GB ipod touch 6G and Flacplayer by Dan Leehr.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*KZ-ATE Copper Driver IEM and Ipod Touch 5.*_


----------



## sososerious

redcarmoose said:


> _*KZ-ATE Copper Driver IEM and Ipod Touch 5.*_




You know the copper bit is just a metal cover on the back of the driver and is completely seperate? Copper-driver might be slightly misleading!


----------



## Redcarmoose

sososerious said:


> You know the copper bit is just a metal cover on the back of the driver and is completely seperate? Copper-driver might be slightly misleading!






Any amount or even just the title gets my placebo effects going. They are warm IEMs. Everything is marketing.


----------



## FFBookman

krismusic said:


> Yep. Nothing to be done with a bad recording.


 

 bad recordings are what they are.  don't mix that up with format problems.  bad recordings are a different department. that's not distribution, that's creation.
  
 the problem of formats is not about content creation, it's about content degradation for distro.
  
 you can't dismiss format problems by pointing to bad recordings.  you have to consider excellent recordings. you should own excellent recordings and maybe some bad recordings.
  
 format is the first step of rendering (playback).  how you render it is important, and a good signal chain very well might render a bad recording better than a bad signal chain. but maybe not b/c "bad" means all sorts of things that you might like.


----------



## Bengkia369

redcarmoose said:


> Any amount or even just the title gets my placebo effects going. They are warm IEMs. Everything is marketing.




Yes, black supposed to be darker and silver supposed to sound brighter according to them lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



. 


. 

After a long and relaxing day we sat, glasses were introduced along with a long and charming story of a family history and struggle to reach success. One was a story of passion and intentions, the other was a tale of overcoming obstacles at any cost. We were finally left with a pure and single essence of fermented juice traveling across our tongue knowing we were in a special place and experiencing a special moment. Only when I got lost on the way to the bathroom did I find the stark reality of it all.


----------



## krismusic

ffbookman said:


> bad recordings are what they are.  don't mix that up with format problems.  bad recordings are a different department. that's not distribution, that's creation.
> 
> the problem of formats is not about content creation, it's about content degradation for distro.
> 
> ...



I do try and evaluate gear using what I think of as good recordings. Whether they are in fact, is a moot point! 
My only interest in gear is to enhance my enjoyment of listening to music. If it does that then great. If not, forget it. 
I find that this only becomes evident over time spent listening. 
My hearing and technical knowledge are too limited to make immediate judgments accurately.


----------



## HiFiChris

Grand daddy ER-4S is still king.


----------



## blazinblazin

This is a nice combo~

Fiio X5II + E12A + Ocharaku Flat4-Aka w Sony Hybrid tips.


----------



## rayeonsg

My room to room old-new portable , dusting off CDs


----------



## yacobx

rayeonsg said:


> My room to room old-new portable , dusting off CDs




Yes!! Full hiegi foams are best for Cygnus!


----------



## Bengkia369

Great synergy!


----------



## DrGonzo

My portable options.


----------



## krismusic

drgonzo said:


> My portable options.


Very nice. Are those Final Audio IEM's?
Any problems with the Onkyo? Balanced?


----------



## nc8000

krismusic said:


> Very nice. Are those Final Audio IEM's?
> Any problems with the Onkyo? Balanced?




QJay V2 dual balanced


----------



## krismusic

nc8000 said:


> QJay V2 dual balanced



Don't know the QJays but v. Cool. The Audeze are on my to hear list. I salute your good purchasing decisions!


----------



## nc8000

krismusic said:


> Don't know the QJays but v. Cool. The Audeze are on my to hear list. I salute your good purchasing decisions!




Jays is a Swedish company. These are together with an iPhone6 my on the go rig

https://www.jaysheadphones.com/q-jays


----------



## krismusic

nc8000 said:


> Jays is a Swedish company. These are together with an iPhone6 my on the go rig
> 
> https://www.jaysheadphones.com/q-jays



Those Jays look to be the nuts.


----------



## DrGonzo

krismusic said:


> Very nice. Are those Final Audio IEM's?
> Any problems with the Onkyo? Balanced?




As nc8000 stated, they are Jays Q-Jays (2nd generation)

Thanks


----------



## DrGonzo

@krismusic I have not tried balanced on the DP-X1, as I don't have a balanced cable for the Sine. However, I would be very interested to find a balanced cable and try.


----------



## krismusic

drgonzo said:


> @krismusic I have not tried balanced on the DP-X1, as I don't have a balanced cable for the Sine. However, I would be very interested to find a balanced cable and try.



Just that I've read that the DP-X1 is optimised for balanced. I love the idea of the Cypher. Seems like the future to me. I don't know if balanced would screw with that. 
I would be interested in the Onkyo if it was not for reading that it is not great with Tidal. My primary source. That and early gen build issues, which have hopefully now been ironed out. Enjoy your music!


----------



## howdy

krismusic said:


> Just that I've read that the DP-X1 is optimised for balanced. I love the idea of the Cypher. Seems like the future to me. I don't know if balanced would screw with that.
> 
> I would be interested in the Onkyo if it was not for reading that it is not great with Tidal. My primary source. That and early gen build issues, which have hopefully now been ironed out. Enjoy your music!



 

I really do not have issues with Tidal. What issues are you hearing? I get a rare, very rare skip-stutter that lasts maybe .5 second.


----------



## DrGonzo

krismusic said:


> Just that I've read that the DP-X1 is optimised for balanced. I love the idea of the Cypher. Seems like the future to me. I don't know if balanced would screw with that.
> I would be interested in the Onkyo if it was not for reading that it is not great with Tidal. My primary source. That and early gen build issues, which have hopefully now been ironed out. Enjoy your music!




I've heard that Onkyo fixed hardware issues prior to International release. I ordered mine last week from an authorized US reseller, Crutchfield. I've also read that Onkyo is in the works for releasing a software update for issues with Tidal. 

I am extremely happy with this DAP and will eventually use balanced. I'm hoping that Audeze will make a balanced cable for the Sine.


----------



## krismusic

howdy said:


> krismusic said:
> 
> 
> > Just that I've read that the DP-X1 is optimised for balanced. I love the idea of the Cypher. Seems like the future to me. I don't know if balanced would screw with that.
> ...



TBH I can't remember. I think the issues were a bit more severe than yours. 



drgonzo said:


> I've heard that Onkyo fixed hardware issues prior to International release. I ordered mine last week from an authorized US reseller, Crutchfield. I've also read that Onkyo is in the works for releasing a software update for issues with Tidal.
> 
> I am extremely happy with this DAP and will eventually use balanced. I'm hoping that Audeze will make a balanced cable for the Sine.



Sounds good. It would have been a shame if those issues had let down what sounds like a very nice unit.


----------



## adisatria

My daily setup, but in home i prefer PR 1 earbud than my tenore


----------



## deltronzero

SE846 Balanced + Sony ZX2


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Centrance Mini-M8, ipod touch 6G 128GB with Flacplayer by Dan Leehr app, venturecraft lightning 7N cable, Campfire Audio Jupiter balanced out using a RSA/ALO to 2.5mm adapter.


----------



## Lourens

Fiio X3ii + Fiio Q1 + Fidue A83


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## kimD

redcarmoose said:


>




Cool my favorite IEM out here


----------



## Redcarmoose

kimd said:


> Cool my favorite IEM out here






I know, it's like ?,..........?...........huh, ......how? Wait? These sound this good?


----------



## kimD

redcarmoose said:


> I know, it's like ?,..........?...........huh, ......how? Wait? These sound this good?




Huh I thought it is your?
The sounds was good.. Mids, light bass, treble all are fine.


----------



## Redcarmoose

kimd said:


> Huh I thought it is your?
> The sounds was good.. Mids, light bass, treble all are fine.





They are one of the best headphones I have ever heard in my life, regardless of any price. Now when folks say this about some obscure strange headphone I realize it could be possible. It's a form of love you know? I still can't believe they cost $20. End game stuff, for $20, the world has changed now.


----------



## kimD

redcarmoose said:


> They are one of the best headphones I have ever heard in my life, regardless of any price. Now when folks say this about some obscure strange headphone I realize it could be possible. It's a form of love you know? I still can't believe they cost $20. End game stuff, for $20, the world has changed now.




Not end game, but it really took me some period for my daily IEM, the sound quite enjoyed 
Relaxing smooth mids and rich treble with volume control from my smartphone as well.

The sound even better than T20i


----------



## yacobx

adisatria said:


> My daily setup, but in home i prefer PR 1 earbud than my tenore


 
 Nice, you using rockbox? if so turn on the haas effect


----------



## Redcarmoose

kimd said:


> Not end game, but it really took me some period for my daily IEM, the sound quite enjoyed
> Relaxing smooth mids and rich treble with volume control from my smartphone as well.
> 
> The sound even better than T20i
> ...


----------



## kimD

redcarmoose said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > Not end game, but it really took me some period for my daily IEM, the sound quite enjoyed
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Thank-you, I'll try those next.


----------



## adisatria

yacobx said:


> Nice, you using rockbox? if so turn on the haas effect




Ofc, i also turn on the haas surround and set the dry/wet mix to 70%


----------



## yacobx

adisatria said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, you using rockbox? if so turn on the haas effect
> ...







Do you mess with the balance at all? Do you 30ms?


----------



## adisatria

yacobx said:


> Do you mess with the balance at all? Do you 30ms?




No, 8 ms


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## deltronzero




----------



## cristobalroy

redcarmoose said:


> Thank-you, I'll try those next.


 

 Available in eBay sir


----------



## Redcarmoose

cristobalroy said:


> Available in eBay sir




Yep, PM me with your thoughts. Get ready!

Cheers!
http://www.beststore-online.com/item%3Fid=522197934840&vendorId=友腾数码专营店%233110356255623

Buy them here for less than $21!

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32393868113.html

Less than $25 on EBay!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/REMAX-RM-S1-3-5mm-Audio-Sport-Headset-In-Ear-Headphones-Volume-Control-Handsfree-/272171250327


----------



## kaywah1989

=)


----------



## Bengkia369

AK240 > Mojo > Cypher Lab Trio > ATH-EW9

Best setup for female vocals so far! Very smooth, warm and lush mids!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> AK240 > Mojo > Cypher Lab Trio > ATH-EW9
> 
> Best setup for female vocals so far! Very smooth, warm and lush mids!


 Take a pic of it stacked.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Take a pic of it stacked.




Sorry I dun stack, use for bedside listening.
Think many forgotten about this EW9 little gem, even the new ESW-990 no match for it for tat thick smooth and engaging mids of the mighty EW9, no kidding here!


----------



## yacobx

bengkia369 said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a pic of it stacked.
> ...




I've always want to try those earphones!

Have you tried VE zen?


----------



## Bengkia369

yacobx said:


> I've always want to try those earphones!
> 
> Have you tried VE zen?




Tried VE Zen in my fav local store, find it so so only.
Maybe I prefer Audio Technica old school tuning.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Sorry I dun stack, use for bedside listening.
> Think many forgotten about this EW9 little gem, even the new ESW-990 no match for it for tat thick smooth and engaging mids of the mighty EW9, no kidding here!


 Title said portable rig.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Title said portable rig.




Lol mine is "transportable" rig


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Lol mine is "transportable" rig


Ha movable ☺


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Ha movable ☺




Yeah and a good sounding one!


----------



## yacobx

bengkia369 said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > I've always want to try those earphones!
> ...




The zen is very very power hungry, without the right set up, it absolutely sounds so so


----------



## Bengkia369

yacobx said:


> The zen is very very power hungry, without the right set up, it absolutely sounds so so




I dun think my setup can't able to drive the Zen


----------



## yacobx

bengkia369 said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > The zen is very very power hungry, without the right set up, it absolutely sounds so so
> ...


 
 i didnt realize that you used your set up lol, did you use it with or without foam?


----------



## bmichels

AK100 > MOJO > Fostex TH900


----------



## Bengkia369

yacobx said:


> i didnt realize that you used your set up lol, did you use it with or without foam?




With the foam


----------



## yacobx

bengkia369 said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt realize that you used your set up lol, did you use it with or without foam?
> ...




There's your problem lol, the signature gets all messed up with foam


----------



## Bengkia369

yacobx said:


> There's your problem lol, the signature gets all messed up with foam




Haha is it?
Its ok only not really my kind of sound.


----------



## Whitigir

bmichels said:


> AK100 > MOJO > Fostex TH900




How do you pocket those


----------



## jmills8

whitigir said:


> How do you pocket those


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## mpawluk91

ffbookman said:


>


I thought I was looking at something else for a minute. . .


----------



## Dionysus

Updated my Portable Rig
  
 AK300
 Chord Mojo
 JH Audio Angie II


----------



## kimD

dionysus said:


> Updated my Portable Rig
> 
> AK300
> Chord Mojo
> ...




Cool stuff.


----------



## FFBookman

mpawluk91 said:


> I thought I was looking at something else for a minute. . .


 

 twas elephantitus


----------



## Redcarmoose

New ATE-Hi Fi by Knowledge Zenith
 Apple Retina iPad Mini 3G
  
 Heavy Metal Heaven omg


----------



## Deftone

mpawluk91 said:


> I thought I was looking at something else for a minute. . .


 
 hurr hurr


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

dionysus said:


> Updated my Portable Rig
> 
> AK300
> Chord Mojo
> JH Audio Angie II


 
  
 Is the Mojo really bringing that much to the table?  I really thought the AK300 would be fine on its own...
  
 Or is it more a flavor thing?


----------



## Dionysus

buttuglyjeff said:


> Is the Mojo really bringing that much to the table?  I really thought the AK300 would be fine on its own...
> 
> Or is it more a flavor thing?





I had already owned the Mojo and an Ak100II, I just sold the AK100 and purchased the AK300 with less than 200 bucks out of pocket.
 It's not about flavor. The Mojo sounds better period when compared to the AK100 II or the AK300. What it does for me, is allows me to travel without the Mojo now because I get closer in sound with the 300, but not all the way there. And the upgrade didn't cost me as much.


----------



## cristobalroy

buttuglyjeff said:


> Is the Mojo really bringing that much to the table?  I really thought the AK300 would be fine on its own...
> 
> Or is it more a flavor thing?


 

 Sir where did you bought that optical cable. thanks


----------



## NPWS

cristobalroy said:


> Sir where did you bought that optical cable. thanks


 
 it's look like Silver Dragon Toslink Form Fit Cable by Moon Audio
 here's the link https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html


----------



## Dionysus

npws said:


> it's look like Silver Dragon Toslink Form Fit Cable by Moon Audio
> here's the link https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html


 
 correct that is the one.


----------



## kimD




----------



## Deftone

dionysus said:


> I had already owned the Mojo and an Ak100II, I just sold the AK100 and purchased the AK300 with less than 200 bucks out of pocket.
> It's not about flavor. The Mojo sounds better period when compared to the AK100 II or the AK300. *What it does for me, is allows me to travel without the Mojo now because I get closer in sound with the 300*, but not all the way there. And the upgrade didn't cost me as much.


 
  
 i was gonna comment and say thats one expensive transport but then i saw your reply.
  
 oops i think i just did! lol


----------



## singleended58

dionysus said:


> Updated my Portable Rig
> 
> AK300
> Chord Mojo
> ...




How does the JH Angie II sound with Mojo? I loved how its SQ with Onkyo DP-X1 the other days at CanJam SoCal 2016.


----------



## FFBookman

Here's a ponoplayer hooked into iHome wireless speakers through the USB port.  perfect little pool-side sound system!


----------



## ipcmlr




----------



## yacobx

ffbookman said:


> Here's a ponoplayer hooked into iHome wireless speakers through the USB port.  perfect little pool-side sound system!




Totally an optical illusion


----------



## Deftone

Some 1am late night listening and reading


----------



## Dionysus

singleended58 said:


> How does the JH Angie II sound with Mojo? I loved how its SQ with Onkyo DP-X1 the other days at CanJam SoCal 2016.




I guess the best way to describe the sound of the combo is as follow. The Angie's are very mid vocal centric with killer highs. The Mojo if I were to compare them against just the sound of the AK300 is, that at higher volume were I like to listen. The Mojo always keeps its detail retrieval and never losses it's control. 
If you like your music with excellent detail, great retrieval, great instrumentation seve ration then I highly recommend the combo.


----------



## jmills8

ipcmlr said:


>


 Velcro is much easier and secure.


----------



## ipcmlr

Nope. This is very secure.
You can see im holding just the mojo when im showing the phones cracked screen.
To each his own.




jmills8 said:


> Velcro is much easier and secure.


----------



## Taggerung

Pelican micro case owners - Are the optional foam inserts for the 1010-1060 cases pre-cut into the same dimensional cubes, just that there are less/more of them included? If not, would it be better to get the smallest size foam inserts (1012) for a more precise fit? I know they can be cut by the end user, but I'd rather not.


----------



## PinkyPowers

taggerung said:


> Pelican micro case owners - Are the optional foam inserts for the 1010-1060 cases pre-cut into the same dimensional cubes, just that there are less/more of them included? If not, would it be better to get the smallest size foam inserts (1012) for a more precise fit? I know they can be cut by the end user, but I'd rather not.




The foam rips clean apart in centimeter-size squares. It's very easy to work with. Just get the size that fits your case.

But I would suggest you get two sheets, just in case you make some poor design choices the first time... like I did. It's hard to be sure exactly what you need without a little trial and error.


----------



## pr0b3r

Loaned my Mojo to a friend for poisoning. Going lineout today. ^_^

Using CA Nova with VorzampDuo's treble switch flicked up.


----------



## deltronzero

Can you please provide a link to where you go that interconnect?  Thanks brah
  
 Quote:


pr0b3r said:


> Loaned my Mojo to a friend for poisoning. Going lineout today. ^_^
> 
> Using CA Nova with VorzampDuo's treble switch flicked up.


----------



## pr0b3r

Sorry. I'm not sure if you can buy one of those separately. I got that from my FiiO Q1 amp/dac. Some other FiiO devices come with those nifty IC cables. Sure comes in handy for minimalist rigs.


----------



## clee290

deltronzero said:


> Can you please provide a link to where you go that interconnect?  Thanks brah


 
 Not the same, but similar.
 https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## FFBookman

yacobx said:


> Totally an optical illusion


 

 I don't get it - the pic or the items?  
  
 Those iHome wireless speakers have a mini-jack to USB input that distributes to both speakers wirelessly. 
  
 I think it was in stereo but I could hear the wireless issues, especially when moving the speakers around. The timing/phase seemed to move around strangely. Every couple of minutes they would just  stop audio and restart, possibly to resync, I'm not sure.
  
 But overall it sounded much better than a phone driving those speakers.


----------



## yacobx

ffbookman said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > Totally an optical illusion
> ...




I was scrolling through quickly and it looked like the items were massive


----------



## PinkyPowers

taggerung said:


> Pelican micro case owners - Are the optional foam inserts for the 1010-1060 cases pre-cut into the same dimensional cubes, just that there are less/more of them included? If not, would it be better to get the smallest size foam inserts (1012) for a more precise fit? I know they can be cut by the end user, but I'd rather not.




I've settled on the Pelican 1060 for my mobile package.


----------



## krismusic

taggerung said:


> Pelican micro case owners - Are the optional foam inserts for the 1010-1060 cases pre-cut into the same dimensional cubes, just that there are less/more of them included? If not, would it be better to get the smallest size foam inserts (1012) for a more precise fit? I know they can be cut by the end user, but I'd rather not.



I reckon I baby my CIEM's as they are my favourite possession and I would be hard pressed to afford to replace them. I never considered using foam in my Peli 1010. I reckon my K10's are fine without it. I've carried them around for a couple of years now with no problems.


----------



## fourrobert13

Darn FiiO's.


----------



## clee290

Damn, those black EX1s are nice  Too bad I already have the Dunu TITAN1s.


----------



## fourrobert13

clee290 said:


> Damn, those black EX1s are nice  Too bad I already have the Dunu TITAN1s.



They sound the same as far as I can remember. I had the Titans over a year ago, but it's hard to beat the price of the EX1.


----------



## HiFiChris

I personally think the EX1 has got the better cable. Sure, the Titan 1's cloth-coated (or Nylon or whatever) looks s@xy but will fray over time and also absorbs body fluids. Yah, I am not the greatest fan of cloth-coated cables above the y-split.


----------



## PinkyPowers

My Solars are back from being refit, and Pinky could not be happier.


----------



## metinnitem1

Lenovo A806 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mpawluk91

Not a portable rig but you guys can see what kind of day I'm going to have. First dbpoweramp then here I come DX90!!!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus #1 and Meze Classics 99


----------



## Deftone

I spot Gore


----------



## mpawluk91

deftone said:


> I spot Gore


Yes sir! I'm very pumped, I take my Deftones very seriously


----------



## hung031086

DP-X1 and FLC 8s


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.head-fi.org/products/deggod-remax-610d-high-performance-earphones-in-ear-headphones-patent-designed-with-high-tensile-resistance-headsets-3-5mm-jack-earbuds-for-smartphones-tablets-mp3-mp4-players-black/reviews/16366


----------



## pr0b3r

Relaxing office vibes..


----------



## HiFiChris

hung031086 said:


> DP-X1 and FLC 8s


 
  
  
 How does your cat like the sound of the FLC8s?


----------



## AnakChan

A little complementary signatures :-
  

  
 I like both signatures the Tralucent 1Plus2.2 being more fresh gripping, whilst the Earsonics S-EM9 is more relaxing and laid back (in fact I slept with the S-EM9 in my ears for about 90 mins). The 1Plus2.2 to me is more technical than the S-EM9 and picks up details recorded down, imperfection masterings, any hiss in the component chain, etc. but if one has well mastered music, the 1Plus2.2 will present that clearly with full transparency. The trebles are airy and spacious, whilst the bass has a deep tight impact. The mids to me are a little pulled back but inoffensively so.
  
 The S-EM9 on the other hand to my ears are laid back and a little more robust and fuller sounding with a slightly more bass bloom. The trebles are tiny notch toned down from the 1Plus2.2 however it's not rolled off. The S-EM9 has opened up since open fresh the box 2-3 weeks ago. It hasn't clocked 3 digit hrs yet but probably more around the 60 hr mark.
  
 Both thanks to @spkrs01 for the Tralucent 1Plus2.2 and @DimitriTrush for the Earsonics S-EM9 for the opportunity.
  
 P.S. I'm in Perth, Western Australia and if anyone wants to have a meet, we're planning on getting together next Sat 9th July. Details in the *Perth Thread*. Please reply there if you'd like to join.


----------



## kimD

Damn shock after few round and back to my Jupiter the spectacular sounds still be there


----------



## hung031086

hifichris said:


> How does your cat like the sound of the FLC8s?



Not sure he likes the sound or not. But he likes to bite headphone cable. My 2000j has completely broken because of him =_=


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

hung031086 said:


> DP-X1 and FLC 8s


 
 Your cat has a nice rig there. Does she share it with you?


----------



## ozkan




----------



## Deftone

Well you won't get bored with that much choice!


----------



## mpawluk91

deftone said:


> Well you won't get bored with that much choice!


I was dude for some new cd's I got some ugly holes in my collection


----------



## blazinblazin

Not bad at all~


----------



## willywill

montyburns said:


> I was thinking the same thing! "Oh great. Now I gotta try these."


 
 There you go Audeze SINE $350
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/21255#post_12698189


----------



## Mimouille

Guess what cable I just received (hint somewhere in the picture)


----------



## azarel

mimouille said:


> Guess what cable I just received (hint somewhere in the picture)


 
 it looks gorgeous man. and it came with a free t-shirt!!!


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## Mimouille

azarel said:


> it looks gorgeous man. and it came with a free t-shirt!!!


Well it was not cheap but the ergonomics seem great.


----------



## azarel

mimouille said:


> Well it was not cheap but the ergonomics seem great.


 
 yah it was pricey. but how do u find the limited ed?


----------



## dbaker1981

Ibasso dx80, cayin c5, and oppo pm-3


----------



## Mimouille

azarel said:


> yah it was pricey. but how do u find the limited ed?


 soundwise I won't comment but in terms of build and ergonomics very good. I would prefer a more compact and straight jack. I would also prefer more high end MMCX on such a pricy cable, in metal preferably.


----------



## Darklegend




----------



## HiFiChris

This is *definitely my cup of tea* (sound-wise).
  
  
 PS: That green tea was very refreshing.


----------



## deltronzero

Shozy Cygnus 2.5 TRRS to 3.5 TRRS adapter to ZX2.


----------



## Gosod

deltronzero said:


> Shozy Cygnus 2.5 TRRS to 3.5 TRRS adapter to ZX2.


 
At what level you listen to? I thought he was quiet!


----------



## singleended58

darklegend said:


>




Nice bluish combination. What are the cables and IEMs?


----------



## Darklegend

Noble Dulce and Arete MK II from null audio.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Feels good to have Solar back at work with me.


----------



## bmichels

remember.... ?
  
In those days we did not bother with DAC chip, output impedance, balanced topology, internal capacity... 
  
we just enjoyed music !


----------



## krismusic

bmichels said:


> remember.... ?
> 
> In those days we did not bother with DAC chip, output impedance, balanced topology, internal capacity...
> 
> we just enjoyed music !



Hold the nostalgia. Tape hiss used to royally piss me off!!!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

krismusic said:


> Hold the nostalgia. Tape hiss used to royally piss me off!!!


 
 Not to mention the cracks snap and pops. Hmmm...reminds me of cereal.


----------



## krismusic

hi-fi'er said:


> Not to mention the cracks snap and pops. Hmmm...reminds me of cereal.



Wow and Flutter!


----------



## oldmate

Loving the nostalgia - takes me back to metal tapes and Dolby B and C. Then I got into Philips DCC.


----------



## deltronzero

SE846 balanced & ZX2


----------



## Mimouille

bmichelsThe Sony Walkman and I are the same age! 

To celebrate this I just finally caved in.


----------



## H20Fidelity

You Shure did, Mimouille.


----------



## audioxxx

My rig that takes me to that happy place.



Happy Bday Mimouille.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> You Shure did, Mimouille.


That is what happens when you discover the Chinese social security owes you 2k for some mysterious reason. The fastest spent money in the history of money.

Thanks audioxxx!


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> That is what happens when you discover the Chinese social security owes you 2k for some mysterious reason. The fastest spent money in the history of money.
> 
> Thanks audioxxx!




Money for nothing and Shure for free. 

We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these colour TV's


----------



## HiFiChris

h20fidelity said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > That is what happens when you discover the Chinese social security owes you 2k for some mysterious reason. The fastest spent money in the history of money.
> ...


 
  
 I want my, I want my MTV.


----------



## bmichels

mimouille said:


> bmichelsThe Sony Walkman and I are the same age!
> 
> To celebrate this I just finally caved in.




Nice set-up. May be you should try to get a shorter ANALOG Cable between your DAP & your SHURE ?


----------



## FFBookman

krismusic said:


> Wow and Flutter!


 

 Sad but true -- If you listen to lossy files or phone DAC's you probably get worse actual sound quality than that 37 year old walkman.
  
 Tape hiss was a thing--  but it didn't change the sounds of the instruments or the soundstage.  It just put a mellow hiss below it, especially noticeable between songs or in very quiet passages.
  
 Wow and flutter was a thing-- but our brains adjusted for it's slight variations better than it does trying to reconstruct tonal loss and ignore digital artifacts.
  
 You could also make your own mix tapes, own the media, see the artwork (small, granted), and support the artist with a single purchase of their music.
  
 The good old days?


----------



## reginalb

ffbookman said:


> Sad but true -- If you listen to lossy files or phone DAC's you probably *absolutely* get worse actual sound quality than that 37 year old walkman.  *far better sound. It's not even close. I mean, no where near the quality that your phone's DAC can achieve. The accuracy of digital is something no cassette could have ever touched. *
> 
> Tape hiss was a thing--  but it didn't change the sounds of the instruments or the soundstage.  It just put a mellow hiss below it, especially noticeable between songs or in very quiet passages.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are so right. The improvements really are mind-blowing since then, aren't they?


----------



## krismusic

reginalb said:


> You are so right. The improvements really are mind-blowing since then, aren't they?



I like your thinking.


----------



## FFBookman

reginalb said:


> You are so right. The improvements really are mind-blowing since then, aren't they?


 

 If you have robot ears.


----------



## FFBookman

reginalb said:


> You are so right. The improvements really are mind-blowing since then, aren't they?


 
  
 Double down.  
 An avg. phone DAC playing mp3 vs a walkman w/fresh batteries playing a metal tape?    Walkman will give you a better rendering of that music. Your body will react stronger than the phone can provide.
  
 You kids would be amazed.  You've been cheated. Perceptual coding has you so confused.
  
 Just like new cars are better than old ones, right?
 Just like new houses are better than old ones, right?
 How about those new watches?
 Clearly people 40 years ago had no clue, right?


----------



## reginalb

ffbookman said:


> Double down.
> An avg. phone DAC playing mp3 vs a walkman w/fresh batteries playing a metal tape?    Walkman will give you a better rendering of that music. Your body will react stronger than the phone can provide.
> 
> You kids would be amazed.  You've been cheated. Perceptual coding has you so confused.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, not if you want to listen to the music, as it was intended to be heard, instead of the silly distortions introduced by the player and the format. I am old enough to have had cassette walkmen, but I'm also not technophobic. So yes, music from a phone playing an MP3 (assuming it's LAME encoded at 320k) is just so far ahead of your cassette that they're not in the same league. Most people actually probably use AAC since it's supplied by Apple, and it's a far better codec. Either beats the snot out of the walkman in literally every conceivable way.
  
 And yes, my truck, which can pull thousands of pounds, with a payload that exceeds what a truck 10 years ago could muster unless you bought something like a Super Duty, all while getting over 20 MPGs, or cars that get insane mileage, and DOHC engines that ensure massive power from lower displacement, and fuel injection with its much lower emissions, side curtain airbags and crumple zones, all make today's cars better. That's for sure.
  
 Watch tech was solved a while ago. Of course, two of my watches allow me to communicate with my friends and family, get weather reports, order a pizza, adjust the thermostat at my home, and control my lights. That's not innovation, though. I should just go back to a pocket watch. 
  
 I don't even know how what I said could have anything to do with people 40 years ago having no clue, we as a species have many advantages. One is that we are afforded the opportunity to stand on the shoulders of those that came before. So we have opportunities that those before us couldn't dream about. They certainly had a clue, and paved the way for the advances we have experienced, just like we will do the same. But to bury your head in the sand and pretend that everything has gotten worse is just silly.


----------



## krismusic

I 





reginalb said:


> Sorry, not if you want to listen to the music, as it was intended to be heard, instead of the silly distortions introduced by the player and the format. I am old enough to have had cassette walkmen, but I'm also not technophobic. So yes, music from a phone playing an MP3 (assuming it's LAME encoded at 320k) is just so far ahead of your cassette that they're not in the same league. Most people actually probably use AAC since it's supplied by Apple, and it's a far better codec. Either beats the snot out of the walkman in literally every conceivable way.
> 
> And yes, my truck, which can pull thousands of pounds, with a payload that exceeds what a truck 10 years ago could muster unless you bought something like a Super Duty, all while getting over 20 MPGs, or cars that get insane mileage, and DOHC engines that ensure massive power from lower displacement, and fuel injection with its much lower emissions, side curtain airbags and crumple zones, all make today's cars better. That's for sure.
> 
> ...


I also do not believe in some bygone halcyon days. In audio or any other aspect of life. 
Just to keep it to audio. I heard the Sennheiser Orpheus at the same meet as the HD800 with matching DAC/Amp. I would have taken the modern set up over the Orpheus all day long. Even though the modern rig was a tenth of the cost. Shows how far audio has come in 20yrs. IMHO. 
I can't wait to hear the new Orpheus!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today's portable and desktop setup. (portable with the AK380)


----------



## musicday

mimouille said:


> Really nice to have two good options for the Tera (Tralucent Plus5 and Hum Pristine)



Beautiful combo there Mimouille.Which one do you prefer the most with the Tera Player?
Have you heard the Uber too cable?


----------



## Mimouille

musicday said:


> Beautiful combo there Mimouille.Which one do you prefer the most with the Tera Player?
> Have you heard the Uber too cable?


Haven't heard the Uber too, best combo is still Se5 Ultimate by far.


----------



## musicday

I am very interested to know why in your opinion SE5 Ultimate is better than Plus5.
Can you please write a short description of the two?
Note: i am using only the Tera Player, so the one which provides best synergy is a must for me.
Thanks.


----------



## boblauer

@Mimouille Dang you have some nice gear, a ZX2 and Terra Player!


----------



## mpawluk91

boblauer said:


> @Mimouille
> Dang you have some nice gear, a ZX2 and Terra Player!


and apparently a kse1500 now  (jealous)


----------



## Mimouille

musicday said:


> I am very interested to know why in your opinion SE5 Ultimate is better than Plus5.
> Can you please write a short description of the two?
> Note: i am using only the Tera Player, so the one which provides best synergy is a must for me.
> Thanks.




Hello, I think the Se5 ultimate, because of it's high impedance, is the only one that is not changed by the Tera, the Tera changes it a little bit,but makes it better. The Plus5 sounds a bit leaner on the Tera, so it loses a bit of what I like. Much prefer using it on the LPG or Mojo. 




boblauer said:


> @Mimouille
> Dang you have some nice gear, a ZX2 and Terra Player!


 I don't have a ZX2


----------



## puppyfi

Today's run....10.7km
Thanks to team members, Shozy Alien and FAD IV.


----------



## boblauer

@*Mimouille *Thought that's what you just bought, my bad. You still have some amazing stuff though.


----------



## howdy

A little overkill but had to try them together.


----------



## FFBookman

krismusic said:


> I
> I also do not believe in some bygone halcyon days. In audio or any other aspect of life.
> Just to keep it to audio. I heard the Sennheiser Orpheus at the same meet as the HD800 with matching DAC/Amp. I would have taken the modern set up over the Orpheus all day long. Even though the modern rig was a tenth of the cost. Shows how far audio has come in 20yrs. IMHO.
> I can't wait to hear the new Orpheus!


 

 A - first off i'm talking about mainstream, consumer audio stuff. not rare or expensive brands.
 B - secondly i'm talking about the accuracy of conveying the emotion of the original recording to your body, as the artist intended it when creating it.
 C - thirdly i'm talking about build quality and overall long-term value.
  
  
 A - circa 1990 walkman cost ~ $50. adjusted for today that's $100 at most.  FAR cheaper than a competent smart phone or DAP.
  
 B - that walkman had no perceptual coding used to fool you into thinking you are not missing important parts of the content.  therefore more accurate.
  
 which movie do you think would convey the full emotion to you -- the complete film with no breaks played from a VHS tape, or a HD digital version that's been edited, contains pixels everywhere, has colors changed, drop outs, bandwidth limited visual glitches, and entire parts just missing?   google 'ghost in the mp3' to help sort out what they are taking from our music.
  
 C - that walkman from 1990 will still play as good as the day it was made, or almost, given the rubber components in there haven't been exposed to intense heat and direct sunlight. even so it's a $10 fix.  FIX - yes it can be fixed, unlike modern devices.
  
 Cassettes will last and can still be purchased brand new 26 years later.   your mp3 player from the 90's?  have fun with that. your classic iPod with firewire?  have fun with that.  most mp3 players and other digital gadgets will be plastic junk in 5-7 years.  everything now is disposable, fill those landfills with digital garbage built to be obsolete.
  
 i'm not super confident that my hard drives full of digital music will spin up in 2030. i'm not super confident my MicroSD cards will be readable in 2030. i'm not even super confident their will be USB and micro-sd slots in 2030. even if the hardware survives what about all the drivers? what OS are they going to hook into? 
  
 but i know there will be AA batteries and cassettes and walkman that work just fine in 2030.
  
  
  
 This isn't about halcyon by-gone golden eras -- it's about understanding what we've given up for 'progress'.  Some of us accept (even defend) lossy compression when it is no longer needed. Some of us are fine with spending $1200/year on a device to play crappy music that will then need to be replaced every 2 years. Some of us aren't.
  
 Don't laugh at the old stuff -- in music and audio we have really been moving away from quality, maybe moreso than other fields.


----------



## krismusic

ffbookman said:


> A - first off i'm talking about mainstream, consumer audio stuff. not rare or expensive brands.
> B - secondly i'm talking about the accuracy of conveying the emotion of the original recording to your body, as the artist intended it when creating it.
> C - thirdly i'm talking about build quality and overall long-term value.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I respect your point of view. I'm certainly not laughing at the old stuff. 
I also accept your point about obsolescence. 
Although I suspect that an unbelievable number of Walkman and tapes ended up in landfill. 
At the end of the day what matters is the music. 
The emotion of which can be felt from the cheapest equipment. Ever tapped your foot to a transistor radio?
Digital is the inescapable present and likely the future. 
There are downsides of course but having a huge selection of the worlds music in my pocket just about blows my mind!
I have heard some fabulous high end turntable systems and through all the surface noise I could detect the wonderful emotional experience that you speak of. 
Sorry, I am being facetious. 
Personally I think everything is hurtling forwards and I advocate going with it. We will either end up in a handcart in hell or at a new kind of human experience. 
I totally understand and respect anyone who sees all the downsides and advises extreme caution. 
There is usually a middle way.


----------



## floydfan33

Today's rig. CA Andromeda & iPod Classic 160 7th Gen.


----------



## Redcarmoose

ffbookman said:


> A - first off i'm talking about mainstream, consumer audio stuff. not rare or expensive brands.
> B - secondly i'm talking about the accuracy of conveying the emotion of the original recording to your body, as the artist intended it when creating it.
> C - thirdly i'm talking about build quality and overall long-term value.
> 
> ...


 

  
 I always have remembered the point when I saw new technology. These Muntz 4 tracks were sold in the late 1960s for car audio, right before 8 tracks were invented. The ones I heard always had clear tops like the one this guy demos. To me IT IS amazing that these machines still work even today or are able to be repaired.
  
 The only thing was as the 1970s progressed the songs at times became longer and the 8 tracks would stop in the middle right as the song was getting good and click to another section. Everyone would look up and smile for a moment before the mood abruptly continued on.


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

iPhone 6s -> Chord Mojo -> Sure KSE1500


----------



## krismusic

No interference from the 6S?


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

what kind of interference are you referring too?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I haven't heard that song in a long time. There was a time when I used to rew/ff just the intro music for 'money for nothing'
on cassette Walkman and kill the batteries.





hifichris said:


> I want my, I want my MTV.


----------



## x RELIC x

audiobreeder said:


> I haven't heard that song in a long time. There was a time when I used to rew/ff just the intro music for 'money for nothing'
> on cassette Walkman and kill the batteries.




If you can you should grab the initial 1985 CD release of Brothers In Arms. One of the BEST masters ever found on CD. The later re-masters were somewhat disappointing.


----------



## krismusic

ghstinthemachne said:


> what kind of interference are you referring too?



With a couple of devices I have tried, I got intermittent clicks and pops. Even in airplane mode.


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

krismusic said:


> With a couple of devices I have tried, I got intermittent clicks and pops. Even in airplane mode.




I have had no such issues.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I could be having one of their CDs down in my basement. Not sure it's from 1985 but I'll check tomorrow to see which one it is.
1985/1986 had the best music I probably like from all years I have lived to hear.
I'm looking at the Grammy nominees in those years and it's quite a line up. Too bad music don't have that 'melody' anymore.





x relic x said:


> If you can you should grab the initial 1985 CD release of Brothers In Arms. One of the BEST masters ever found on CD. The later re-masters were somewhat disappointing.


----------



## x RELIC x

audiobreeder said:


> I could be having one of their CDs down in my basement. Not sure it's from 1985 but I'll check tomorrow to see which one it is.
> 1985/1986 had the best music I probably like from all years I have lived to hear.
> I'm looking at the Grammy nominees in those years and it's quite a line up. Too bad music don't have that 'melody' anymore.




Some of it was bad. Really bad. :veryevil:

Check it out, the first CD I ever owned... Crazy how this thing played from a portable Discman now easily fits on a card the size of my pinky finger nail.




The 1985 release of this disc (worldwide) is the best dynamic range version of the album, even slightly better than the 1985 vinyl release (although I doubt I could tell the difference without the normal playback noise of vinyl). The later releases, including SACD, are all worse, especially the 2005 DVDA release. Back then the sound mastering engineers hit the nail on the head! 

http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/103605


----------



## willywill

No way i will pay $10 a month to rent music, i only accepted for those sepcial offer i get a email, right now i have Pandora $2 for 3 month and Spotify $10 for 3 month, i cancel the subscription before i get bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Gear- Moto E, Fiio E18, Sony MDR-EX650


----------



## krismusic

willywill said:


> No way i will pay $10 a month to rent music, i only accepted for those sepcial offer i get a email, right now i have Pandora $2 for 3 month and Spotify $10 for 3 month, i cancel the subscription before i get bill
> Gear- Moto E, Fiio E18, Sony MDR-EX650



$10, roughly the price of one CD which you then add to the piles that clutter up your home. Or, access to a vast library of music from any genre you choose at any time at your fingertips.


----------



## mpawluk91

Ripping your OWN cd's is so much more fulfilling. It really makes you feel like your library is yours when your looking through your player

I thoroughly enjoy ripping albums on a separate disc drive (so I don't burn up the laptop one) it's quite the process but it's so worth it in the end!


----------



## willywill

krismusic said:


> $10, roughly the price of one CD which you then add to the piles that clutter up your home. Or, access to a vast library of music from any genre you choose at any time at your fingertips.


 
Out of all the format CD's have the shortest life span, i like to buy individual Flac files as are fairly priced or i steal from a friend. Streaming will add up and it will never be your 3yr=$360 that could be 60GB of music that is your to own. Google, Spotify and Tidal all offer special deal on streaming.


----------



## Marat Sar

Pics, bros, pics! Lets get those pics rolling!


----------



## boblauer

Which is why I buy used CD's rip them to NAS device and can stream in 3 rooms and backyard anything I own. CD's are stored away, no clutter or sold back.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mpawluk91 said:


> Ripping your OWN cd's is so much more fulfilling. It really makes you feel like your library is yours when your looking through your player
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy ripping albums on a separate disc drive (so I don't burn up the laptop one) it's quite the process but it's so worth it in the end!




So true. I just received through the mail a used copy of Elton John's Tumbleweed Connection. First thing I did was use EAC to rip a perfect copy. Attached the album cover. Loaded it onto my AK120ii. Feels a lot more personal that way.


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> $10, roughly the price of one CD which you then add to the piles that clutter up your home. Or, access to a vast library of music from any genre you choose at any time at your fingertips.


 
  
  


mpawluk91 said:


> Ripping your OWN cd's is so much more fulfilling. *It really makes you feel like your library is yours when your looking through your player*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy ripping albums on a separate disc drive (so I don't burn up the laptop one) it's quite the process but *it's so worth it in the end!*


 
  
 +1 And with subscription music services you have no control over the mastering quality its get what your given.


----------



## krismusic

It's a good thing that we all have different ways of enjoying music and that so many options are available. It all depends what your concerns and priorities are. For me streaming allows me to be a listener rather than a collector. Which suits me fine. Each to their own.


----------



## boblauer

Well said, my only concern is does the artist get paid well enough to keep the model alive? I certainly hope so. Alos online allows so many more artist get exposure so all types are a win.


----------



## krismusic

boblauer said:


> Well said, my only concern is does the artist get paid well enough to keep the model alive? I certainly hope so. Alos online allows so many more artist get exposure so all types are a win.



Excellent point. This is way off topic. Maybe we should take any further discussion to a Streaming thread. Or PM.


----------



## yacobx




----------



## FFBookman

krismusic said:


> Hmmm. I respect your point of view. I'm certainly not laughing at the old stuff.
> I also accept your point about obsolescence.
> Although I suspect that an unbelievable number of Walkman and tapes ended up in landfill.
> At the end of the day what matters is the music.
> ...


 

 I appreciate that. I don't want to go back, and we can't go back. I don't think walkmen could do more than a smartphone.
  
 I'm trying to crack through the ignorance that claims "modern 320k mp3 is all we need".   "Good enough".  "Close enough".  "No one can tell".
  
 If that 30 year old $50 tech is pushing out more musical enjoyment than a modern 320k mp3 (it is) and if it's getting closer to what the musicians heard in the studio (it is) then I hope you modern people realize that's not progress.
  
 Your new digital TV will not come with less pixels than your previous one. Your new digital camera won't come with a less sensitive sensor than your previous one. Your new smartphone won't come with a worse screen or less ram than your old one.
  
 But when it comes to consumer music -- this sad belief that you deserve less than the original because ________ (fill in the blank)  has been like a poisonous rot for 15+ years now.  I know we all don't have it but even here on a place called head-fi, some believe that. It's like they need to believe it.  They need to diminish their own hearing abilities to enjoy crappy tech.
  
  
 So I make these big arguments using a walkman to shock 2016 thinkers into considering what's important in their music listening.  Technology is amazing, especially when it focuses on improving quality.
  
 No need to go backwards and reduce everything anymore when you can own master-quality digital audio files and render them properly with the proper device.
  
 aka 
 this cheap playback device from the 80's

  
 vs.
 this cheap speaker set from today

  
  
 I'm thinking that top one will smoke the bottom one at getting the party started.


----------



## mpawluk91

That is the ugliest little stereo I have ever seen haha! I bet the old one would get a party or 2 started at my house man.

Then it would be time for the big stereo. . .


----------



## jonsim86

Shozy  > Hippo Cricri+ > ATH IM02


----------



## freitz

mikemercer said:


>


 
 What cable did you go with?


----------



## reginalb

mpawluk91 said:


> Ripping your OWN cd's is so much more fulfilling. It really makes you feel like your library is yours when your looking through your player
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy ripping albums on a separate disc drive (so I don't burn up the laptop one) it's quite the process but it's so worth it in the end!


 
  
 Fulfilling is kind of an individual thing. I don't find that fulfilling, but you might. I do find playing vinyl fulfilling from time to time. Having a streaming subscriptions saves me enough money that I can buy my favorite albums on vinyl, and go decidedly lo-fi from time to time. Not because it sounds better (it most certainly does not) but because I enjoy it. 
  


willywill said:


> Out of all the format CD's have the shortest life span, i like to buy individual Flac files as are fairly priced or i steal from a friend. Streaming will add up and it will never be your 3yr=$360 that could be 60GB of music that is your to own. Google, Spotify and Tidal all offer special deal on streaming.


 
  
 I save so much money paying $8/month for Google Play Music All Access compared to what I used to spend, they could shut down tomorrow and I will have saved money.
  


deftone said:


> +1 And with subscription music services you have no control over the mastering quality its get what your given.


 
  
 This is not true, at least no more so than with physical media. Plenty of music available at HDtracks and their ilk are just the same master packaged differently. In instances where there are multiple masters, I know that Google Play Music often has all of them as options. If there's a remaster that you like, you just choose that copy of it. You should do some research before you make categorically incorrect statements. 
  


boblauer said:


> Well said, my only concern is does the artist get paid well enough to keep the model alive? I certainly hope so. Alos online allows so many more artist get exposure so all types are a win.


 
  
 Depends on the service. But the artist doesn't get paid a ton with streaming. Nor does the artist get paid a ton from record sales. Just like always, the record company gets most of it. This is how the industry has long worked. The artist gets paid up front when they sign their contract, the record company pays to get their album out the door and markets it. Album company then gets most of the album sale proceeds, and bankrolls tours, for which the artist gets paid. 
  
 Google Play Music All Access pays out the most _per stream _of the streaming services, followed closely by Tidal. Spotify is near the bottom _per stream _but has a larger user base, so probably pays more to most artists in terms of actual dollars. But as it has always been, if you want to support the artist, you have to go to their concerts. 
  


krismusic said:


> It's a good thing that we all have different ways of enjoying music and that so many options are available. It all depends what your concerns and priorities are. For me streaming allows me to be a listener rather than a collector. Which suits me fine. Each to their own.


 
  
 This. Everyone has their own set of preferences. 
  


ffbookman said:


> I appreciate that. I don't want to go back, and we can't go back. I don't think walkmen could do more than a smartphone.
> 
> I'm trying to crack through the ignorance that claims "modern 320k mp3 is all we need".   "Good enough".  "Close enough".  "No one can tell".
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since enjoyment is subjective, you can't say what will push out more enjoyment (nor can I). If you like that 30 year old tech, go ahead and use it, that's fine. Don't try to push it on others.
  
 And certainly, MP3 is the least good lossy format, though I suspect you haven't tried a properly encoded LAME 320k MP3 against (whatever you want) because you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Sorry, I can just promise you that. Most people that make the argument that you're making haven't ever listened to anything other than pre-LAME 128k MP3. And if you want truly good lossy encodes, check out AAC, Apple's encoder is crazy good, or OPUS. They're crazy good and can save you a ton of space. 
  
 You need to focus your energies on mastering, that's what's been bad the last few years, not formats.
  
 There has been a steady push to improve the formats. Just like with those TV's that you're such a fan of. You should look in to what the priority was when H.265 was developed to replace H.264. Video has been moving in the direction of lower bit-rates for some time, and finding ways to improve compression, because streaming is where video is headed. You don't have to worry as much about compressing audio, because it consumes so much less bandwidth than video, but you still need to find better ways to compress it.
  
 And so we have had major progress just in that. MP3 was great in that it paved a path that others have followed, then improved upon. Which is why we have AAC and Opus, and Ogg Vorbis, and all of these better containers and encoders.


----------



## HiFiChris

Could we please get back to the topic?
  
  
_*Pictures *_of your portable rig.


----------



## FFBookman

> Since enjoyment is subjective, you can't say what will push out more enjoyment (nor can I). If you like that 30 year old tech, go ahead and use it, that's fine. Don't try to push it on others.
> 
> And certainly, MP3 is the least good lossy format, though I suspect you haven't tried a properly encoded LAME 320k MP3 against (whatever you want) because you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Sorry, I can just promise you that. Most people that make the argument that you're making haven't ever listened to anything other than pre-LAME 128k MP3. And if you want truly good lossy encodes, check out AAC, Apple's encoder is crazy good, or OPUS. They're crazy good and can save you a ton of space.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1 - of course i've heard better than 1999 mp3's.  don't insult me. i have every bitrate, nearly every format, and have for decades now.
  
 2 - it's about *how many people you can fool* with perceptual coding. aka lossy is for idiots. people who don't know or understand or care. i do. i learned about dither and up/downsampling in the 80's, and perceptual coding in the early 90's.  i've been around.   i don't care if they fool more fools, i care about preserving our most valuable art, both the past and the future.
  
 3 - focus my energies on mastering?  totally separate argument, for mastering professionals, not headphone fans.  i happen to know 2 mastering engineers and i hang with them occasionally. guess what they blame?  mp3 for lowing everyone's standards.  the loudness wars are primarily a digital problem, first a skipless media with wider usable dynamic range (CD) then a bandwidth restriction full of digital artifacts and blurring as the new norm.
  
 4 - you can improve the compression formats all you want.  that's for voice, for commerce, for convenience.  in a discussion about art and music i no longer have any room for distribution degradations.
  
 5 - you want a real argument? leave your lossy world and join me in debating how much various dither algorithms and downsampling destroys the original signal.
  
 as far as on topic -- i've already been banned from sound science by the lossy mafia, so i use a discussion board to discuss something very important to the core subject here -sound and listening and music.


----------



## kimD

AK70+MOJO


----------



## FFBookman

Picture of a mobile rig:


----------



## mpawluk91

reginalb you went on a freakin rampage ... Damn

You win lol


----------



## reginalb

mpawluk91 said:


> reginalb you went on a freakin rampage ... Damn
> 
> You win lol


 
  
 haha, definitely not trying to prove what you said wrong. I agree that you should do what you find most fulfilling. It's different than what I find fulfilling, but there's nothing wrong with that. I do take issue with some others' making statements that I think (or know) are just factually incorrect, and misleading others. And mainly get annoyed because I came to Head-Fi and got some bad info when I first got in to this hobby. Led me down a path where I spent money needlessly. But again, your process isn't all that much different, I don't think, than mine with vinyl. We do it because we like it, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## ShanghaiT

Here's a few pics of the current portable rig with some hand stitched leather cases for them in real lizard and vegetable tanned. AK380 -> chord mojo -> KSE1500s


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I'm guessing I too maybe having the 1985 release but I'm not sure. Your cd had 'vertigo' etched on the front whereas mine does not and has the Warner bros logo.


The cd insert mentions about a recording technology used back then for reproduction on a cd. 


x relic x said:


> Some of it was bad. Really bad. :veryevil:
> 
> Check it out, the first CD I ever owned... Crazy how this thing played from a portable Discman now easily fits on a card the size of my pinky finger nail.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus #1 and Meze Classic 99.



Cyberdrive Seiun player and Shozy Zero IEMs




Shozy Alien Gold and JOMO 6R IEMs


----------



## krismusic

shanghait said:


> Here's a few pics of the current portable rig with some hand stitched leather cases for them in real lizard and vegetable tanned. AK380 -> chord mojo -> KSE1500s



Wow! Who made those for you?


----------



## krismusic

hifichris said:


> Could we please get back to the topic?
> 
> 
> _*Pictures*_ of your portable rig.
> ...



You are right. This isn't the place for this interesting conversation. I started a thread for it in Sound Science. Before realising that FBookman is banned from there!


----------



## ShanghaiT

I did  my newest addiction, far cheaper endeavor than being a audio gear junky.


----------



## cristobalroy

shanghait said:


> Here's a few pics of the current portable rig with some hand stitched leather cases for them in real lizard and vegetable tanned. AK380 -> chord mojo -> KSE1500s


 
  


shanghait said:


> Here's a few pics of the current portable rig with some hand stitched leather cases for them in real lizard and vegetable tanned. AK380 -> chord mojo -> KSE1500s





> where di you bought your mojo case sir. thanks


----------



## ShanghaiT

Sorry I wasn't clear. I made these myself. Ieather crafting is a hobby of mine


----------



## stilleh

FiiO X7 with am3 module
VE Runabout 2.0
VE Zen 2.0 black Cardas edition
VE Cardas IC made by KK


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#1 and ATH-ESW11 Ltd.Ed


----------



## willywill

I love monochrome pictures, to bad we don't use it that much here


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## willywill

My coworker and gym partner the Ostry KC06 with Note 4


----------



## jmills8

willywill said:


> My coworker and gym partner the Ostry KC06 with Note 4


3 hr battery life?


----------



## willywill

jmills8 said:


> 3 hr battery life?


 






 if am busy i get 2 days out of a single charge but most of the time i charge it once a day, the Note 4 score a above average in battery life


----------



## irrefleumas

Got 2 players currently, I will sell one of them. Leaning to AK300 for the SQ


----------



## mpawluk91

irrefleumas said:


> Got 2 players currently, I will sell one of them. Leaning to AK300 for the SQ


What's the other one?


----------



## irrefleumas

mpawluk91 said:


> What's the other one?


 
 It's Onkyo DPX-1


----------



## mpawluk91

irrefleumas said:


> It's Onkyo DPX-1


Ahh I've been meaning to try that one somehow, is the ak300 really all that much better?


----------



## irrefleumas

mpawluk91 said:


> Ahh I've been meaning to try that one somehow, is the ak300 really all that much better?


 
  
 Onkyo DPX-1 : Bright, a bit thin, spacious soundstage and fast
 AK300 : Sweet, lush, thick, analogue sound
  
 Onkyo wins technically, but I love the sound signature of AK300. Matters of preference I guess,


----------



## mpawluk91

irrefleumas said:


> Onkyo DPX-1 : Bright, a bit thin, spacious soundstage and fast
> AK300 : Sweet, lush, thick, analogue sound
> 
> Onkyo wins technically, but I love the sound signature of AK300. Matters of preference I guess,


If only you could keep both


----------



## jmills8

mpawluk91 said:


> If only you could keep both


you mean use one and store the OTHER DAPS away for years?


----------



## krismusic

shanghait said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. I made these myself. Ieather crafting is a hobby of mine



Beautiful work.


----------



## gidion27

Sony NW F807 limited with RSA amp. Love the sound with the new Audiofly in ear phones.


----------



## gEEkzz

kimd said:


> AK70+MOJO


 
  
 +D2s?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#1 Dap and Jomo 6R


----------



## kimD

expatinjapan said:


> Opus#1 Dap and Jomo 6R




Very interesting to know your jomo 6R.
Can share for reviews


----------



## ExpatinJapan

kimd said:


> Very interesting to know your jomo 6R.
> Can share for reviews


 
 The review is on my blog.
 I am thinking of moving the core parts of some of my reviews over to head-fi so people don`t have to click out of site.


----------



## kimD

expatinjapan said:


> The review is on my blog.
> I am thinking of moving the core parts of some of my reviews over to head-fi so people don`t have to click out of site.




Lol I was agreed that.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Black Sabbath's self-titled first album perfectly showcases Solar's sub-bass abilities. My ears are in ecstasy!


----------



## stuck limo

ghstinthemachne said:


> iPhone 6s -> Chord Mojo -> Sure KSE1500


 
  
 Don't understand this. Why are you going from one DAC to another?


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

stuck limo said:


> Don't understand this. Why are you going from one DAC to another?




The Mojo is a far better dac than what is in the KSE1500's amp. I am using the line input to bypass the internal dac.


----------



## kimD

ghstinthemachne said:


> The Mojo is a far better dac than what is in the KSE1500's amp. I am using the line input to bypass the internal dac.




High invest for KSE, end up still needed Mojo, if I'm not wrong


----------



## stuck limo

ghstinthemachne said:


> The Mojo is a far better dac than what is in the KSE1500's amp. I am using the line input to bypass the internal dac.


 

 So you're using the KSE1500 as an amp exclusively?


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

stuck limo said:


> So you're using the KSE1500 as an amp exclusively?




Yes, and it is a very transparent amp too.


----------



## On The And Of 1

Fiio X7 >>> AM3 >>> Trinity Audio Atlas >>> Newly acquired Impact Audio Balanced Cable


----------



## HiFiChris

Latest gen iPod Nano (7G) & q-JAYS (v2) + deep insertion.


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

kimd said:


> High invest for KSE, end up still needed Mojo, if I'm not wrong




I had the Mojo before the KSE, so its a matter of choice. The Mojo is very good.


----------



## krismusic

hifichris said:


> Refreshingly simple.
> 
> Latest gen iPod Nano (7G) & q-JAYS (v2) + deep insertion.


----------



## mpawluk91

hifichris said:


> Latest gen iPod Nano (7G) & q-JAYS (v2) + deep insertion.


That's one heck of a strain relief on those q-JAYS


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Walkman was a thrift store find. Never owned a digital walkman before X-1051 but I must say this little thing is loud


----------



## thamasha69




----------



## HiFiChris

mpawluk91 said:


> That's one heck of a strain relief on those q-JAYS




Definitely one of the best non-braided/twisted cables imho - very flexible, sturdy, lacks microphonics, has got a good cable cinch as well as really good (yet non-obtrusive) strain relief.


----------



## nc8000

hifichris said:


> Definitely one of the best non-braided/twisted cables imho - very flexible, sturdy, lacks microphonics, has got a good cable cinch as well as really good (yet non-obtrusive) strain relief.




Yep qJays V2 is top for both sound (if one likes their sig) and build quality. My main on the go phone


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#1 and Echobox Finder X1


----------



## yacobx

thamasha69 said:


>


----------



## thamasha69

yacobx said:


>


 

 My friend! - to represent with the $15 setups!


----------



## puppyfi

10 Km run last week



10 km run this week...
this time with the ultra portable Fiio M3 (and IM50)


----------



## davidcotton

Nice simple and elegant.  Apple just get design.  Now if they would only release a 32 gig nano or one with an sd slot (yeah right on both accounts!) I would be set.
  


hifichris said:


> Latest gen iPod Nano (7G) & q-JAYS (v2) + deep insertion.


 
  
  


puppyfi said:


> 10 Km run last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is disgustingly fit (the run).  Well done though.


----------



## oldmate

davidcotton said:


> Nice simple and elegant.  Apple just get design.  Now if they would only release a 32 gig nano or one with an sd slot (yeah right on both accounts!) I would be set.


 
 I would love to see Apple launch a new player full stop. They are more than capable of releasing a new DAP that would compete with the bug ridden quirky DAP's that every man and his dog seems to be launching ATM.
  
 I've never had an issue with my 7th gen Nano and it sounds pretty good as well.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Shozy Alien Gold and Echobox Finder X1


----------



## AnakChan

Waiting in HKIA :-


----------



## davidcotton

oldmate said:


> I would love to see Apple launch a new player full stop. They are more than capable of releasing a new DAP that would compete with the bug ridden quirky DAP's that every man and his dog seems to be launching ATM.
> 
> I've never had an issue with my 7th gen Nano and it sounds pretty good as well.


 

 Not in their interest anymore.  I doubt we will see anything revolutionary from them again, it's evolution now.


----------



## mpawluk91

It would be sic tho if apple did make one final dap to rule them all


----------



## Onitsuka

mpawluk91 said:


> It would be sic tho if apple did make one final dap to rule them all




Yeah, I'm so sick of those overrated and pricey DAPs which have the design of 1980s electronics (LPG, iBasso DX etx). It would be great if Apple can upgrade the current iPod with more high end DA chips, it would blow away those ugly outdated "audiophile" DAPs. But it would never come true tho, since its a niche market, and consumers tend to buy from boutique brands rather than mainstream ones.


----------



## meomap

onitsuka said:


> Yeah, I'm so sick of those overrated and pricey DAPs which have the design of 1980s electronics (LPG, iBasso DX etx). It would be great if Apple can upgrade the current iPod with more high end DAC chips, it would blow away those ugly outdated "audiophile" DAPs. But it would never come true tho, since its a niche market, and consumers tend to buy from boutique brands rather than mainstream ones.


Are you glad that you use truly excellent DAP from boutique vendors rather than 99% of Apple products which is junks now a day?


----------



## mpawluk91

meomap said:


> Are you glad that you use truly excellent DAP from boutique vendors rather than 99% of Apple products which is junks now a day?


I'm all for supporting the little man, I just love my old iPods


----------



## oldmate

meomap said:


> Are you glad that you use truly excellent DAP from boutique vendors rather than 99% of Apple products which is junks now a day?


 
 Say what you like about Apple however it would be safe to say that over 90% of Headfier's had an iPod at one stage. Many still do.


----------



## howdy

I'll start the pics again.


----------



## meomap

howdy said:


> I'll start the pics again.


Yes. It's nice to see picture again. Nice hp and Kimble cable?


----------



## AnakChan

A little play-around exercise rig. The Bluetooth/LDAC is a Sony MUC-M2BT1, and the MMCX->Fitear adapter is by Kamikodai-san of E4UA for my FitEar MH335DW-SR :-


----------



## howdy

meomap said:


> Yes. It's nice to see picture again. Nice hp and Kimble cable?



It is a Forza Cable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I would take a picture of my AK300 and 1Plus2.2, but... I'm just too lazy atm.


----------



## kimD

Who don't like green?


----------



## Redcarmoose

kimd said:


> Who don't like green?




Color me green, with envy.


----------



## Redcarmoose

kimd said:


> Who don't like green?
> .


----------



## kimD

Oops lucky here no one is superman


----------



## dark tattoo

I'm new so I can't upload any pics yet


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## mpawluk91




----------



## ExpatinJapan

EN700 Simgot/Suzaku


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#1 and Paiaudio PR1


----------



## alpha421

When I want truth (ER4S):

  
 When I want bass (A8 balanced):


----------



## qafro

Mac Air > Chord Mojo > CE6P with Null audio cable


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Centrance Hifi-Skyn and Paiaudio PR1


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


>


pretty pretty, cool stuff man. Does it suck?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> pretty pretty, cool stuff man. Does it suck?




Yep, yep, sucks pretty bad.


----------



## kimD

expatinjapan said:


> EN700 Simgot/Suzaku




Wow any impressive?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

expatinjapan said:


> EN700 Simgot/Suzaku


 
  
 It looks like a tiny little HE1000...


----------



## bmichels

Relaxing with Supertramp...  and AK100+MOJO+HE-X with DHC cable


----------



## willywill

Bumping to the P1 this morming,


----------



## nc8000

Still using this. My longest lasting headphone JH13 that I have had for nearly 7 years now and ZX2 coming up for 1 year with a trrs terminate TWau Reference cable from Whiplash Audio that I have had for a couple of years now.


----------



## waveSounds

This is as portable as it gets for me.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> Yep, yep, sucks pretty bad.


 

 And here I was going to ask if you could see my tongue hanging out! Gorgeous H2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Me


----------



## FFBookman

sacrilege i know, pono through bluetooth speakers!  it was a pool party, gotta do what ya gotta do!
  
 at least i wired into 1 speaker and it only needed to bluetooth the other one.


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> Who don't like green?


 

 I mean and I've got just the amp to go with a pair of those CA's


----------



## oldmate

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 Seriously nice looking setup you have there. BTW what tips are those?? Gotta do some tip rolling with my Aurisonics and those look like a contender. 
  
 Edit: Nevermind - saw your post in the Tralucent Thread - Noble Tips.


----------



## mpawluk91

oldmate said:


> Seriously nice looking setup you have there. BTW what tips are those??


Look like spinfits to me!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

mpawluk91 said:


> Look like spinfits to me!


 
 More like Havi B3 tips as spinfits are clear colored those are gray.


----------



## oldmate

They are Noble Tips and I'm definitely in the wrong business. Tips is where the real margins are!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

oldmate said:


> They are Noble Tips and I'm definitely in the wrong business. Tips is where the real margins are!!


 
  
 They're a 3rd party tip which many audio makers include in their packages. The first company I saw including them was Heir a long time ago, naturally Noble continued providing them in their kits later on. Tralucent also include them with their accessories. It really doesn't have a common name as they're titled Phillip's tips, TF10 tips in different listings around eBay and other online stores.
  
 if you wish to try them they can be purchased in Australia here.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-Pair-Silicone-Earbuds-S-M-L-Ear-Tips-Adapters-For-PHILIPS-Earphones-Headphones-/171027065932?hash=item27d201ec4c:g:91QAAMXQfvlSoDGj
  
 For others they can be founf at Lunashops.
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4156


----------



## oldmate

They are exactly the ones I was looking at on eBay earlier - right price too. Many thanks.


----------



## willywill

nc8000 said:


> Still using this. My longest lasting headphone JH13 that I have had for nearly 7 years now and ZX2 coming up for 1 year with a trrs terminate TWau Reference cable from Whiplash Audio that I have had for a couple of years now.


 
 The ZX2 should be with you for a long time, good battery life there music apps to keep you busy and discover new music while you build your music library


----------



## meomap

podster said:


> I mean and I've got just the amp to go with a pair of those CA's


 

 What model is the green RSA? You painted yourself?


----------



## nc8000

willywill said:


> The ZX2 should be with you for a long time, good battery life there music apps to keep you busy and discover new music while you build your music library




Exactly, although I purely use it as a plain dap with my flac files and wifi turned of. About 25 hours play time per charge so only need to charge once a week.


----------



## willywill

nc8000 said:


> Exactly, although I purely use it as a plain dap with my flac files and wifi turned of. About 25 hours play time per charge so only need to charge once a week.


 
 Try to use the side button more and not through the touch screen also dip the screen brightness to the lowest, that will get you 45=48 hours of playback. I keep my on shuffle and charge it every 2 week


----------



## nc8000

willywill said:


> Try to use the side button more and not through the touch screen also dip the screen brightness to the lowest, that will get you 45=48 hours of playback. I keep my on shuffle and charge it every 2 week




Brightness is on lowest and it is in flight mode. I chose an album and play it end to end. This use pattern consistently gives me about 25 hours play time with flac cd rips with JH13 ciem.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Paiaudio MR1


----------



## cattlethief

Streaming Hires to still the best sounding player out there!


----------



## kimD

cattlethief said:


> Streaming Hires to still the best sounding player out there!




Nice picture


----------



## bahbahbah




----------



## kimD

bahbahbah said:


>




What is the IEM?


----------



## bahbahbah

kimd said:


> What is the IEM?


 
 Vision Ears 4


----------



## kimD

bahbahbah said:


> Vision Ears 4




Thanks


----------



## Podster

meomap said:


> What model is the green RSA? You painted yourself?


 

 Tomahawk Meo, Ray let's you decide on his anodized colors and what's end caps you want


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> And here I was going to ask if you could see my tongue hanging out! Gorgeous H2:wink_face:
> 
> Me:rolleyes:




You've still got carbon fibre faceplates? 

That's a good start!


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> You've still got carbon fibre faceplates?
> 
> That's a good start!


 

 LOL, in a galaxy far far away!


----------



## Rozenberg

Finally I can be in peace


----------



## San Man

expatinjapan said:


> Opus#1 and Echobox Finder X1


 
 I won a set of those X1s, and am quite impressed by them.   What's your take on them?


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Podster




----------



## Deftone

expatinjapan said:


> Paiaudio MR1


 
 klipsch and sony had a babyphone?


----------



## rmillerx

dpx1->he400s with Cornershop.


----------



## rmillerx

Dp-X1 -> vörzüge pure Ii+ -> he400s bliss on a Friday night.


----------



## kimD

One of my best DIY IEM.


----------



## krismusic

kimd said:


> One of my best DIY IEM.



Very impressive finish. Isn't that how Noble started out?!


----------



## kimD

krismusic said:


> Very impressive finish. Isn't that how Noble started out?!




Here is what I'd starter before done





Very impressed an over that original metal shell, cause help a lot of comfort fits over my ears and now, also improved that came off an issue.
So far so good no more bad fits anymore


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Chord Mojo and iPhone plus 
Simgot Suzaku EN700


----------



## rmillerx

Do you have a special cable on this or are you using the CCK? If special cable, what is it? I would love to not have the bulky CCK cable + lightning cable.


----------



## rmillerx

Found it, eBay of course. Lavricables Pure Solid Silver Lightning to Chord Hugo Mojo interconnect


----------



## AnakChan

The AK380Cu+Amp is at least to my ears the best (broderline trans)portable DAP I've heard. However as good as it is a DAP, the ever classic Cypherlabs Algorhythm Solo -dB and Duet still bests it to my (and my wife's) ears. The virtual space it creates is just wider and deeper. It also seems to be a tad more neutral compared to the AK380Cu+amp where the vocals are a little more prominent.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Awesome gear, AnakChan


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Royal Skengman

The solo gang


----------



## DMinor

I am currently visiting Singapore and today I had a chance to visit Jaben at The Adelphi. Got there too early on Sunday and only found out the store opens at 2pm on Sunday's so I had to kill some time. This was my 3rd time this year in Singapore but this was the 1st time I visited Jaben.

  
 Anyways, the staff at Jaben seem to be very friendly. I was planing to try some iem's but then saw a senior staff trying very hard to pull out a LPG from a case. After he complained about the design for the case and finally pulled it out, I asked him if I could try it and he gladly let me. First I encountered was the volume control and the staff had to reboot it to be able to adjust the volume. Let me just say the volume control was not impressive. By the way I used my own EX1000 for testing the player, and the LPG has some trouble to push up the volume. 
  
 The size of the LPG is small and I hold it comfortably in my hand. But my feel of workman ship and material are not on par with its price tag, especially with those buttons. I listened for about 20 mins to some pop and classical music and never will I buy it regardless of its price. It's not my cup of tea. It seems to emphasize sub bass a lot. Some music sounds pretty good with seemingly a large sound stage from this boosted sub bass but some music sounds like fart with the boosted sub bass. The classical music didn't sound right due to treble. 
  
 Anyways take my above impressions with a pinch of salt or worthless if you like LPG. I only listened to the available music for limited time, and perhaps my brain is too used to the capless sound, or maybe my EX1000 is not TOTL enough to maximize the potentials of this TOTL player. That said, I personally will take my capless setup over LPG any day due to its sound purity (separations and dynamics).
  

 I also brought my own to Jaben for a shot of the two side by side.


----------



## willywill

dminor said:


> I am currently visiting Singapore and today I had a chance to visit Jaben at The Adelphi. Got there too early on Sunday and only found out the store opens at 2pm on Sunday's so I had to kill some time. This was my 3rd time this year in Singapore but this was the 1st time I visited Jaben.
> 
> 
> Anyways, the staff at Jaben seem to be very friendly. I was planing to try some iem's but then saw a senior staff trying very hard to pull out a LPG from a case. After he complained about the design for the case and finally pulled it out, I asked him if I could try it and he gladly let me. First I encountered was the volume control and the staff had to reboot it to be able to adjust the volume. Let me just say the volume control was not impressive. By the way I used my own EX1000 for testing the player, and the LPG has some trouble to push up the volume.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the quick impression, there is no TOTL DAP yet we have cheap DAC/AMP that put expensive DAP to shame. The Lotoo 500 is alot better value and future proof it has a Toslink connection so maybe 4 years from now idk maybe the Mojo 2 will be out


----------



## krismusic

From what I read it seems that even very expensive DAP's struggle to equal an iPhone for reliability and SQ.


----------



## meomap

krismusic said:


> From what I read it seems that even very expensive DAP's struggle to equal an iPhone for reliability and SQ.




Apple never use mid dac for mass market.


----------



## PinkyPowers

krismusic said:


> From what I read it seems that even very expensive DAP's struggle to equal an iPhone for reliability and SQ.




Maybe reliability, but sound quality? You must be aggressively selective with which posts you read, if that's the impression you get from Head-Fi.


----------



## willywill

Pimp out Monk Plus


----------



## Marat Sar

willywill said:


> Pimp out Monk Plus


 
  
 Where'd you get the red ones? Are they any different?


----------



## willywill

marat sar said:


> Where'd you get the red ones? Are they any different?


 
 From Massdrop, they were on sale about a month ago everything the same even the $5 price tag
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/venture-electronics-monk-plus-earbud


----------



## boblauer

willywill said:


> From Massdrop, they were on sale about a month ago everything the same even the $5 price tag
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/venture-electronics-monk-plus-earbud


 
 I kick myself every time I see these because I passed on them.  What a foolish thing to pass on the $5 deal the downside was/is nonexistent.


----------



## deltronzero

DX90 & Mojo & IE800.


----------



## hung031086

Just got AK80 (Mod: AK70, fixed it for ya!) and Monk+ Red today


----------



## karloil

willywill said:


> Pimp out Monk Plus


 
  
 Wow! you already got yours? still waiting for mine....


----------



## Gosod

willywill said:


> Pimp out Monk Plus


 
is this the best headphone for you?


----------



## boblauer

Today's choice at work!


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## redstar

What setup is that pmrcrazzy?


----------



## bmichels

double amping ... ?


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Its the Ak380+AMP+Alo dual mono


----------



## pmrcrazzy

The ak380 internal amp is bypassed but the add on amp is not so kind of but the sound is sooo much better then without it so ill take it.


----------



## redstar

Is it worth the money?


----------



## Wyd4

Sometimes life is hard.


----------



## kimD

redstar said:


> Is it worth the money?




For hobby yes, for non hobby said no


----------



## willywill

Finally balanced the P1, got a good deal on the cable only $15


----------



## meomap

pmrcrazzy said:


> The ak380 internal amp is bypassed but the add on amp is not so kind of but the sound is sooo much better then without it so ill take it.




CDM is the best out there. Enjoy it. I have one too.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

yea I think so


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Thanks man I love it


----------



## meomap

pmrcrazzy said:


> Thanks man I love it




At SF Meet last Sat, I compared CDM to WA8 using Focal Elear&Utopia. I found CDM sounds more open but yet dynamic than WA8. WA8 sounded too dark/tubey. Used QP1R as source. Used Sonotone tubes.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

New discman to my collection. Found for $4.99. No original accessories but amping with a fiio amp gives it some nice power!


----------



## blazinblazin

Today's rig~


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Good findings thats kinda what I thought when I tested it.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Little Mojo and HD800F


----------



## FFBookman

audiobreeder said:


> New discman to my collection. Found for $4.99. No original accessories but amping with a fiio amp gives it some nice power!


 

 I need a discman right about now - mine from the 90's just died and i seem to keep getting CD's to listen to. i want to check them out before i rip them to flac for the dap.


----------



## 350Rocket

I have 3 working portable CD players right now. A Sony d-e401, Panasonic sl-s160 and an sl-sx510.

I don't need all of them, so I'd sell one for cheap.


----------



## Gosod

ffbookman said:


> I need a discman right about now - mine from the 90's just died and i seem to keep getting CD's to listen to. i want to check them out before i rip them to flac for the dap.


 
a rare disease, listen to the player of the 90s reptiles with amplifier Fiio!


----------



## karloil

tonight's' listening pair....


----------



## bmichels

meomap said:


> At SF Meet last Sat, I compared CDM to WA8 using Focal Elear&Utopia. I found CDM sounds more open but yet dynamic than WA8. WA8 sounded too dark/tubey. Used QP1R as source. Used Sonotone tubes.




I read here and there people using "Dark" to describe a sound signature. Could someone explain what does that mean ? I guess It Is "bad" ?

Thanks In advance


----------



## krismusic

bmichels said:


> I read here and there people using "Dark" to describe a sound signature. Could someone explain what does that mean ? I guess It Is "bad" ?
> 
> Thanks In advance



I would take that to mean somewhat bass and mid heavy. Little treble extension. 
I wouldn't say necessarily bad but not to my taste. 
This is not definitive of course. That's the trouble with all these terms that we use.


----------



## nc8000

bmichels said:


> I read here and there people using "Dark" to describe a sound signature. Could someone explain what does that mean ? I guess It Is "bad" ?
> 
> Thanks In advance




Dark is not bad, it's a matter of preference. The opposite is airy, sparkly. Dark will be tilted a bit towards the bottom end where airy or sparkly tends to be tilted towards the top end


----------



## jmills8

Warm.


----------



## PinkyPowers

bmichels said:


> I read here and there people using "Dark" to describe a sound signature. Could someone explain what does that mean ? I guess It Is "bad" ?
> 
> Thanks In advance




Whether it's bad is completely up to you. It tends to mean less treble and more lower and mid bass.

The Audeze LCD-2 is known as a dark headphone, yet it defies the usual clechés by having great treble and details.


----------



## On The And Of 1

nc8000 said:


> Dark is not bad, it's a matter of preference. The opposite is airy, sparkly. Dark will be tilted a bit towards the bottom end where airy or sparkly tends to be tilted towards the top end




+1 For me an example of light and shade is the Sony MDR - 1R vs the Grado SR 325E


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Gosod

redcarmoose said:


>


 
and how does it play? what kind of smartphone?


----------



## meomap

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]and how does it play? what kind of smartphone?[/COLOR]




Looks like iPhone to me from the button .


----------



## jonsim86

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]and how does it play? what kind of smartphone?[/COLOR]




its an ipod touch!


----------



## Gosod

meomap said:


> Looks like iPhone to me from the button .


 
iPhone 6? I heard that he plays music and has sound on the similarity of the Sony zx1!


----------



## Redcarmoose

jonsim86 said:


> its an ipod touch!




THX


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## bmichels

nc8000 said:


> Dark is not bad, it's a matter of preference. The opposite is airy, sparkly. Dark will be tilted a bit towards the bottom end where airy or sparkly tends to be tilted towards the top end




Thanks to you all for your explanations


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## bmichels

*RWAK100 > MOJO > Tu-05 > HE-X*


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


>


I heard that the tralucent t1 is great!
 I'm getting an ibasso p5 falcon in a few days


----------



## kimD

h20fidelity said:


>




Great shot with brighter lighting system


----------



## Sp12er3

bmichels said:


> *RWAK100 > MOJO > Tu-05 > HE-X*


on the grass? Wont some get in the grills i wonder?


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

sp12er3 said:


> on the grass? Wont some get in the grills i wonder?


 
 Right and a bird can poop on the tubes too.


----------



## Deftone

blazinblazin said:


> Today's rig~


 
  
 i didnt know fiio put those hi res stickers on their players.


----------



## mikemercer




----------



## BartSimpson1976




----------



## deltronzero

ZX2 + Beyer T51i


----------



## blazinblazin

deftone said:


> i didnt know fiio put those hi res stickers on their players.


 
  
 I got the stickers from buying 3rd party glass screen protector for my friend's Sony A25.
  
 And they gave a few of these metal stickers so I took 1 and stick it on~


----------



## H20Fidelity

kimd said:


> Great shot with brighter lighting system





  
 I used a bounce flash for that one.  Would look better with some more activity. (not so much white)
  
 When I take/edit the photo myself I don't really see them the same as onlookers.
  
 I see what it looked like before the editing was done.
  
*Before:*
  

  
*After:*
  

  
  
 But don't you tell anyone ok? Keep it between us.


----------



## willywill

marat sar said:


> Where'd you get the red ones? Are they any different?


 


boblauer said:


> I kick myself every time I see these because I passed on them.  What a foolish thing to pass on the $5 deal the downside was/is nonexistent.


 


gosod said:


> is this the best headphone for you?


 
 The red Monk+ are back on Massdrop
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/venture-electronics-monk-plus-earbud


----------



## Gosod

h20fidelity said:


> I used a bounce flash for that one.  Would look better with some more activity. (not so much white)
> 
> When I take/edit the photo myself I don't really see them the same as onlookers.
> 
> ...


 
what is this amplifier output power?


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

h20fidelity said:


> I used a bounce flash for that one.  Would look better with some more activity. (not so much white)
> 
> When I take/edit the photo myself I don't really see them the same as onlookers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You could of done this too.


----------



## meomap

h20fidelity said:


> I used a bounce flash for that one.  Would look better with some more activity. (not so much white)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After, more dramatic if it is a little bit closer. PUT one iem up and one down could look better?


----------



## Gosod

meomap said:


> After, more dramatic if it is a little bit closer. PUT one iem up and one down could look better?


 
I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## boblauer

willywill said:


> The red Monk+ are back on Massdrop
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/venture-electronics-monk-plus-earbud


 
 Well I did not miss it this time, grabbed 3 pairs.


----------



## Deftone

bartsimpson1976 said:


>


 
  
 oh i do miss the effortless speed of the Heaven 2


----------



## BartSimpson1976

These are actually my Heaven V which will be replaced by the F4100 soon...


----------



## ptjw99

bought a pair of VE Monks from Massdrop to pair with two 'portable' rigs, a Marantz PMD-420 cassette player and an Audio Technica AT-770 Mister Disc portable turntable.. I say 'portable' but I have never brought either of these out of my home before (especially with no anti-skip with a vinyl record player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but they both work fine and sound wonderful with a vintage lo-fi sound through the earbuds.


----------



## Gosod

ptjw99 said:


> bought a pair of VE Monks from Massdrop to pair with two 'portable' rigs, a Marantz PMD-420 cassette player and an Audio Technica AT-770 Mister Disc portable turntable.. I say 'portable' but I have never brought either of these out of my home before (especially with no anti-skip with a vinyl record player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
looks like a cassette player!


----------



## denis1976

time to relax


----------



## kfarndog

bartsimpson1976 said:


> These are actually my Heaven V which will be replaced by the F4100 soon...


 
 Hopefully you will please review those in the Final Audio thread when you receive them.


----------



## Podster

denis1976 said:


> time to relax


 

 Lindsey can sure relax ya too


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

podster said:


> Lindsey can sure relax ya too


 
  
 Who is the second DAP from?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Looks like a Shanling.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

pinkypowers said:


> Looks like a Shanling.


 
 I looked that up. You are right! Thank you.


----------



## emusic13

blazinblazin said:


> Today's rig~


 
 Are those InEar Stage Diver clones?


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

emusic13 said:


> Are those InEar Stage Diver clones?


 
  
 Those are KZ-ZS3's. Don't know if actually a clone or not though. They are dirt cheap though, at most $10.00


----------



## blazinblazin

emusic13 said:


> Are those InEar Stage Diver clones?


 

 Not sure if they are clones... looks similar~

 But quite value for the money for budget-fi


----------



## mpawluk91

this ibasso p5 is tremendous sounding! i really did not expect an amp to make this much of a difference from just my dx90
 i'll burn it in a little and see if it changes


----------



## ErikV55

bmichels said:


> *RWAK100 > MOJO > Tu-05 > HE-X*


 

 Beautiful


----------



## ShreyasMax

mpawluk91 said:


> this ibasso p5 is tremendous sounding! i really did not expect an amp to make this much of a difference from just my dx90
> i'll burn it in a little and see if it changes




Wow that's great news, as I was looking forward for someone to post more impressions. Do post your detailed impressions on the P5 thread, thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## mpawluk91

shreyasmax said:


> Wow that's great news, as I was looking forward for someone to post more impressions. Do post your detailed impressions on the P5 thread, thanks in advance.
> Cheers


I will it'll be a few days though


----------



## blazinblazin




----------



## Gosod

blazinblazin said:


>


 
how do you like the modified x5?


----------



## blazinblazin

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]how do you like the modified x5?[/COLOR]




I don't have the old version. But the new cable give me very good impression. Felt VERY durable. Definately premium feel.

Soundstage is wide. Clarity is good. Separation is good. For me Bass might be heavy for some songs but most are alright. Highs are at pretty good spot. Sounds almost live-like. 

Definately worth more than the price.


----------



## HiFiChris

Budget-Fi


----------



## H20Fidelity

Mate, gotta love Watermelon Man!


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

My rig for today.
  IPC 160gb>JDS C5>T-Peos H100


----------



## metinnitem1




----------



## kimD

My ending IEM


----------



## H20Fidelity

Great! Now all you needs a cable!


----------



## HiFiChris

The sound is coming from the power of imagination, mate.


----------



## Deftone

im sure they sound fantastic but they dont look comfortable at all


----------



## Whitigir

Portability


----------



## audiofreakie

Transportable or not too portable.
Using my laptop as a dap


----------



## mpawluk91

audiofreakie said:


> Transportable or not too portable.
> Using my laptop as a dap


How are the Xba 300?


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## LouisLoh

Newest addition to the family


----------



## Mimouille

louisloh said:


> Newest addition to the family


 
 Beautiful...but it's too bad you bought only one.


----------



## Byronb

mimouille said:


> Beautiful...but it's too bad you bought only one.


 
 LOL!


----------



## kimD

byronb said:


> LOL!




Better than mine no cable


----------



## Mimouille

kimd said:


> Better than mine no cable


 
 No his is worst, only one AND no cable!


----------



## kimD

mimouille said:


> No his is worst, only one AND no cable!




Ha ha I can't stop my laughing


----------



## kimD

This one should prefectly with cable


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## ExpatinJapan

ipod touch 6G (above)
  

  
 ipod touch 5G (above) with CCK


----------



## cristobalroy

Finally, I tried and hold the green monster.


----------



## Whitigir

That look like the Hulk! Lol


----------



## TYATYA

I wish I can eliminate middle element (use dac of ksa itself)but keep the sound no change.


----------



## tretneo




----------



## audiofreakie

mpawluk91 said:


> How are the Xba 300?



Very detail and clear sounding iem.


----------



## deltronzero

ZX2 digital out to KSE1500.  Sounds really really nice...best I've heard from the KSE so far.


----------



## Montyburns

tretneo said:


>


What interconnect cable is that?


----------



## kimD

Unboxing photos for UM Martian


----------



## milodinosaur

Fiio X1 -> jds labs c5 -> westone um pro 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyd4

My burger


----------



## cristobalroy

Top of the Top.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wyd4 said:


> My burger


 
  
  


cristobalroy said:


> Top of the Top.


 
  
 Hmm, would I take the burger or that Campfire IEM...


----------



## Wyd4

If you like meaty mids with plenty to bite I would go the burger. It's got the lot going for it


----------



## oldmate

wyd4 said:


> My burger


 
  
 Wrong Bundaberg H20!!
  

 That's better.


----------



## H20Fidelity

But I don't drink anymore, can't afford it after Head-fi.


----------



## Wyd4

h20fidelity said:


> But I don't drink anymore, can't afford it after Head-fi.




I'll drink to that.


----------



## tretneo

montyburns said:


> What interconnect cable is that?


 
  
L19 Lightning to Micro USB


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

cristobalroy said:


> Top of the Top.


 
  
 Which do you like better the AK or the Cowon and why?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

montyburns said:


> What interconnect cable is that?


 
 Looks like FiiO L19.
  
 /Edit too slow.


----------



## Redcarmoose

5th Generation Touch and JBL M330 Wood IEM


----------



## cristobalroy

hi-fi'er said:


> Which do you like better the AK or the Cowon and why?


 
 Cowon - I like the jet effects.


----------



## mpawluk91

redcarmoose said:


> 5th Generation Touch and JBL M330 Wood IEM


Dude you have an awesome pool


----------



## oldmate

I was listening to this combo today.
  

  
 Plus
  

  
 Pretty good.


----------



## Redcarmoose

mpawluk91 said:


> Dude you have an awesome pool




THX!


----------



## muzic4life

AK380Black / Fitear MH334 - my favorite right now.


----------



## Mimouille

muzic4life said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks great


----------



## kenshinco

Here is my rig


----------



## muzic4life

mimouille said:


> Looks great




Thanks Mim.


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## NPWS




----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


>


 
 So what is your best sounding source / combo regardless of price and weight?


----------



## hifihp

nice gear


----------



## Kundi

thesheik137 said:


>


 
 What is below ipod?


----------



## H20Fidelity

npws said:


>


 
  
 I like this one, its modern, very year '2016' ish..


----------



## h1f1add1cted




----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> I like this one, its modern, very year '2016' ish..


 
  
 I personally would tend more toward 2025-ish.
  

  
  


npws said:


> Snake ->


----------



## thesheik137

kundi said:


> What is below ipod?


 
 Xuanzu U603 DAC/AMP:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-DAC-OTG-portable-amp-amp-amp-amp-PK-decoding-resistance-desktop-DAC-decoder/32634096856.html


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## Hi-Fi'er

anakchan said:


>


 
  
 People still use Cypherlabs?!! Shocking. It's so outdated. LOL


----------



## Deftone

hi-fi'er said:


> People still use Cypherlabs?!! Shocking. It's so outdated. LOL


 
  
 that doesnt mean the sound quality becomes outdated


----------



## mpawluk91

deftone said:


> that doesnt mean the sound quality becomes outdated :rolleyes:


+1 I totally agree


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

mpawluk91 said:


> +1 I totally agree


 
  
 8-track sound quality don't have to be outdated either, but I sure won't listen to it.


----------



## AnakChan

> hi-fi'er said:
> 
> 
> > People still use Cypherlabs?!! Shocking. It's so outdated. LOL
> ...


 
  
 I actually go back to the Cypherlabs on a regular basis as a bit of a "reset". I personally believe we tend to get sucked into the trend bullet train and making assumptions newer must be better, myself included. So once in awhile, I do go back for a little reset.


----------



## Gosod

thesheik137 said:


>


 
ue10? they look lovely, I have had two pair but I broke off because they are stuck in my ears! it was not convenient for me!


----------



## musicday

All I need/want since 2013. Convenient, truly portable, long battery life and the sound is wonderful and natural.


----------



## nc8000

musicday said:


> All I need/want since 2013. Convenient, truly portable, long battery life and the sound is wonderful and natural.




I never know what amazes me the most, the prize of the Tera or the level a PortaPro can scale to


----------



## blazinblazin

Actually the most amazing thing is how long have it been around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I have about 4 pairs, the plug portion and wire always give me problems after like 1 year of use~


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hi-fi'er said:


> People still use Cypherlabs?!! Shocking. It's so outdated. LOL


 
  
 Looking at the prices at which CL gear is still being sold at on the Sale/Trade forums (+$600), there still seems to be a demand for them.


----------



## jmills8

nc8000 said:


> I never know what amazes me the most, the prize of the Tera or the level a PortaPro can scale to


 I used to buy it for less than $20. Great to use for long jogging sessions.


----------



## muzic4life

AK380Black + Amp + MH335DW


----------



## HiFiChris

jmills8 said:


> nc8000 said:
> 
> 
> > I never know what amazes me the most, the prize of the Tera or the level a PortaPro can scale to
> ...


 
  
 x2


----------



## muzic4life

nc8000 said:


> I never know what amazes me the most, the prize of the Tera or the level a PortaPro can scale to


 

 As an owner of tera for 6 months my self (long time ago}...TO BE HONEST with you, NOTHING SPECIAL for this player except for its size! I bought mine for USD950 ONLY (new one), and the increased price, IMO is the craziest story in audio journey! Sorry, i know everyone got each own preference, but still thou, in my personal opinion, the current price of tera is a JOKE!! (except if they made changes component to gold/diamond or something)


----------



## Turrican2

deftone said:


> that doesnt mean the sound quality becomes outdated :rolleyes:




CLAS stack with hd800 is one of the finest sounding portable rigs I've heard.


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## Hi-Fi'er

thedreamthinker said:


> Looking at the prices at which CL gear is still being sold at on the Sale/Trade forums (+$600), there still seems to be a demand for them.


 
  
 Strange as it's hardly discussed or reviewed. More people seem to prefer other offerings, like AK's Fiio etc.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hi-fi'er said:


> Strange as it's hardly discussed or reviewed. More people seem to prefer other offerings, like AK's Fiio etc.


 
  
 I remember recently seeing an entire CLAS stack on sale for $800 - so there obviously still is a market for them.
  
 With every (mentionable) piece of gear to enter the market, there is an initial phase of 'hype' and 'discussion'. This holds especially true for products which have no precedent, as was the case with the first CLAS - the ability to bypass the iPod's DAP in a portable form-factor was completely new. 
 But after 5 years on the market, about everything has been said about virtually every possible pairing which can be made with the CLAS. So people moved on.
  
 There are fairly few products which can truly stand the test of time and are still discussed vividly years after release. Those are, in my eyes, truly worthwhile and legendary releases. HD600 and ER4 are good examples and even with those products, it is usually a small but loyal fanbase which keeps these discussions alive.
  
 I don't own a CLAS personally, but from what I have heard both here and real life, is that 
 a) it is versatile (as it is meant to be paired with many amps)
 b) fairly slim (even when stacked)
 c) still sounds good
  
 Those are features the Fostex HP-P1, for example, didn't bring to the table, although it was also in itself a revolutionary product (first DAP+AMP in one case - imo more trailblazing than the CLAS). But especially when it comes to versatility, it was more of a proof of concept, as it lacks the power to drive about anything significantly better than today's DAPs. This is why it saw such a price drop, is rarely seen in use today and is considered outdated.
  
 Speaking of *outdated*...
  

  
*One of the components in this stack still works. Try to guess which one.*


----------



## muzic4life

AK380 / MOJO / Phatlab Sassy / Grado 325e


----------



## HiFiChris

thedreamthinker said:


> *One of the components in this stack still works. Try to guess which one.*


 


 The Ety?

 Hm, nah, thinking about it again, I guess it is rather the amp.


----------



## Overkill Red

Finally got back my HUM Pristine Reference with HUM's hand-painted artwork.
 I must say the artist did a tremendous job! The pictures cannot come close to how good these look in person.


----------



## mpawluk91

DX90/P5 FALCON with MDR 7550


----------



## Gosod

mpawluk91 said:


> DX90/P5 FALCON with MDR 7550


 
copper cable?


----------



## mpawluk91

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]copper cable?[/COLOR]


It's cardas + umicore (I don't know what umicore is) anyway I got it on penon audio

http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Cardas-UMICORE-Cable?limit=100


----------



## Gosod




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## vicentk




----------



## golov17




----------



## kimD

My simple setup


----------



## TheDreamthinker

hifichris said:


> The Ety?
> 
> Hm, nah, thinking about it again, I guess it is rather the amp.


 
 In the rig itself, yes its the amp.
  
 A 3Move made in 2008...built like a tank.
 That outer metal shell could withstand a nuclear blast.
 The iPod is no longer usable, but also served for years.


----------



## willywill

kimd said:


> My simple setup


 
 You still got more work to do, getting rid of the CCK cable, the most simplest thing you could do is straighten out the stack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 this is simple and clean, well put togther


----------



## jlramirez

My little piece of heaven


----------



## krismusic

What are these?


----------



## Deftone

are all those ipods still working?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

muzic4life said:


> AK380 / MOJO / Phatlab Sassy / *Grado 325e*


 
  
 Wow. Grados are a rare sight around here. Especially the 325-series - often see people them dismissing them.
 They get fairly little love around these parts, i feel.


----------



## kimD

willywill said:


> You still got more work to do, getting rid of the CCK cable, the most simplest thing you could do is straighten out the stack
> this is simple and clean, well put togther




Lol I do believed your setup, after 30mins can cook egg already


----------



## muzic4life

thedreamthinker said:


> Wow. Grados are a rare sight around here. Especially the 325-series - often see people them dismissing them.
> They get fairly little love around these parts, i feel.


 
  
 Main reason why people do not like Grado is because (i believe) they are very source dependent (how to control the brightness). For portable amp, i think Phatlab Sassy so far is the best one for my Grado. Also, as many people who might already know, Grado is not as genres friendly as many other phones as well, especially if bass was the one they looking for. But for instruments Violin/Cello/Classical, Grado, in my personal opinion, still perform best in term of accuracy and realistic level, and they are very easy to drive.


----------



## mpawluk91

thedreamthinker said:


> Wow. Grados are a rare sight around here. Especially the 325-series - often see people them dismissing them.
> They get fairly little love around these parts, i feel.







muzic4life said:


> Main reason why people do not like Grado is because (i believe) they are very source dependent (how to control the brightness). For portable amp, i think Phatlab Sassy so far is the best one for my Grado. Also, as many people who might already know, Grado is not as genres friendly as many other phones as well, especially if bass was the one they looking for. But for instruments Violin/Cello/Classical, Grado, in my personal opinion, still perform best in term of accuracy and realistic level, and they are very easy to drive.


This is crazy talk I just posted a pic of my 325is like last week! And *THEY'RE JUST BRIGHT ENOUGH*



so there lol


----------



## muzic4life

still love my MS2e..lovely headphone!


----------



## Mimouille

willywill said:


> You still got more work to do, getting rid of the CCK cable, the most simplest thing you could do is straighten out the stack
> this is simple and clean, well put togther


I this Ak70 and Mojo? How does it sound? There was one report of the AK70 USB out being crappy/noisy.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

muzic4life said:


> Main reason why people do not like Grado is because (i believe) they are *very source dependent *(how to control the brightness). For portable amp, i think Phatlab Sassy so far is the best one for my Grado. Also, as many people who might already know, *Grado is not as genres friendly *as many other phones as well, especially if *bass *was the one they looking for. But for instruments Violin/Cello/Classical, Grado, in my personal opinion, still perform best in term of accuracy and realistic level, and they are very easy to drive.


 
  
 I cannot elaborate on their source dependants, as I have not tried enough sources to have a good picture of that.
 In terms of genre diversity, I would politely disagree. To my taste they can play almost any genre well (in this category, the ATH-AD-series for example is worse). But if there are to show their full potential and do what they were designed to do, it is indeed a fairly narrow type of music, namely little layered, acoustic music.
 Try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz1V0gaCsK4
  
 What I meant is that Grados are generally overlooked in favour of RS1e. But out of all the Grados, i think the 325-series brings the most 'new' to the table in terms of the Grado sound. Which why I didn't go for the Alessandro, as they somewhat smoothen the highs.


mpawluk91 said:


> This is crazy talk I just posted a pic of my 325is like last week! And *THEY'RE JUST BRIGHT ENOUGH*
> 
> so there lol


 
  
 People always find them too bright and piercing. I never found them splashy. Aggressive, in-your-face, timbre-focused, treble focused, FUN...yes...but never hot.
 We need more treble heads.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Currawong

Tonight's rig. Disproportionally weird, but for good reason.


----------



## mpawluk91

thedreamthinker said:


> What I meant is that Grados are generally overlooked in favour of RS1e. But out of all the Grados, i think the 325-series brings the most 'new' to the table in terms of the Grado sound. Which why I didn't go for the Alessandro, as they somewhat smoothen the highs.
> 
> People always find them too bright and piercing. I never found them splashy. Aggressive, in-your-face, timbre-focused, treble focused, FUN...yes...but never hot.
> We need more treble heads.


+1000


----------



## kimD

h20fidelity said:


>




Oops I thought you had blower before taken


----------



## H20Fidelity

kimd said:


> Oops I thought you used it.


 
  
 That's the real deal mate. Dusted the AK300 screen off, skewed my camera at_ just_ the right angle (one-handed) and BAM.
  
 Perfect lighting on the screen, NO reflections.


----------



## kimD

h20fidelity said:


> That's the real deal mate. Dusted the AK300 screen off, skewed my camera at _just_ the right angle (one-handed) and BAM.
> 
> Perfect lighting on the screen, NO reflections. :wink_face:




Lol pro shooter


----------



## willywill

mimouille said:


> I this Ak70 and Mojo? How does it sound? There was one report of the AK70 USB out being crappy/noisy.


 
 Not my stack i took it off Dignis Twitter but it doesn't matter what source it will sound like the Mojo. For A&K the AK70 is the 1st to suppourt USB out, the rest of the 300 line USB out is comming soon some people already got there hand on a pre release firmware and USB work


----------



## TheDreamthinker

currawong said:


> Tonight's rig. Disproportionally weird, but for good reason.


 
  
 What are differences using the Mojo with an Esther instead of an AK100 (or other DAPs)?


----------



## Mimouille

willywill said:


> Not my stack i took it off Dignis Twitter but it doesn't matter what source it will sound like the Mojo. For A&K the AK70 is the 1st to suppourt USB out, the rest of the 300 line USB out is comming soon some people already got there hand on a pre release firmware and USB work


Well the first to test the Ak70, Audionewbi, reported a bad quality USB out. So if you don't know just say it, don't give me conjectures.


----------



## Deftone




----------



## willywill

mimouille said:


> Well the first to test the Ak70, Audionewbi, reported a bad quality USB out. So if you don't know just say it, don't give me conjectures.


 
 I have zero interest on the Mojo or any A&K prouduts, i was talking to KimD about having a clean simple stack, am not sure why you assume i was talking about sound. Anyway Audionewbi know the Mojo is the problem a few more Mojo owner are still running in to trouble
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/815779/best-portable-dac-amp-under-600/15#post_12787535


----------



## Currawong

thedreamthinker said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight's rig. Disproportionally weird, but for good reason.
> ...


 
  
 For reasons unknown, using an AK100 doesn't sound as good as the M1 or my iPhone.


----------



## nmatheis

currawong said:


> For reasons unknown, using an AK100 doesn't sound as good as the M1 or my iPhone.




Because M1 Analog is a great sounding boutique DAP more focused on sound than UI?

M1 Analog is one of my fave DAPs despite the high output impedance. 

And I'm really looking forward to trying those new Meze IEM. If they sound quite similar to 99 Classics in IEM for for ~$50, they'll be clear winners in my book!!!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote:


currawong said:


> For reasons unknown, using an AK100 doesn't sound as good as the M1 or my iPhone.


 


nmatheis said:


> Because M1 Analog is a great sounding boutique *DAP more focused on sound than UI?*
> 
> M1 Analog is one of my fave DAPs despite the high output impedance.
> 
> And I'm really looking forward to trying those new Meze IEM. If they sound quite similar to 99 Classics in IEM for for ~$50, they'll be clear winners in my book!!!


 
  
 Technically there should be no difference in terms of signal processing.
  
@nmatheis
 The DAP of the player is bypassed in favour of the mojo's DAP technology. The DAP should only be a transport.


----------



## nmatheis

thedreamthinker said:


> Technically there should be no difference in terms of signal processing.
> 
> @nmatheis
> 
> The DAP of the player is bypassed in favour of the mojo's DAP technology. The DAP should only be a transport.




Gotcha. Didn't take notice that it was attached to Mojo...

As a pure DAP, M1 Analog is fantastic!


----------



## PinkyPowers

thedreamthinker said:


> The *DAC *of the player is bypassed in favour of the mojo's *DAC *technology. The DAP should only be a transport.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## x RELIC x

currawong said:


> For reasons unknown, using an AK100 doesn't sound as good as the M1 or my iPhone.




Amos, I noted this a while ago in the Mojo thread. Although the stack is the perfect size match I find the AK100 mk2 to sound etched and flat compared to using the AK240 or the X5ii with the Mojo. Believe me, I bought the AK100 mk2 specifically for the Mojo but simply don't like the pairing. As for reasons as to why I can only guess.


----------



## PinkyPowers

You think that's weird, try explaining how some microSD cards sound better than others! I haven't experimented with this myself, but some folk swear its true. Even the Acoustic Research guys say it. 

I think there's a lot we don't yet understand about electronics as it applies to audio. And this is coming from an electronics bench tech.


----------



## kimD

willywill said:


> I have zero interest on the Mojo or any A&K prouduts, i was talking to KimD about having a clean simple stack, am not sure why you assume i was talking about sound. Anyway Audionewbi know the Mojo is the problem a few more Mojo owner are still running in to trouble
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/815779/best-portable-dac-amp-under-600/15#post_12787535




You might try with mojo stack on iPhone/iPod that sounding really awesome, there's no any background noise.. Cleaned enought.
Slightly warmer from my iPod and more bassy for me


----------



## muzic4life

willywill said:


> Not my stack i took it off Dignis Twitter but it doesn't matter what source it will sound like the Mojo. For A&K the AK70 is the 1st to suppourt USB out, the rest of the 300 line USB out is comming soon some people already got there hand on a pre release firmware and USB work


 
  
 I am using the latest update FW on my ak380 and i already tried with mojo via USB, but i dunno why its not working  Is there any other setup i should do to make it work? The only thing i did is pressing the "USB" icon on AK380 after connected to MOJO but nothing happened and the button led on my MOJO was off like there's no connection. any idea why? Thanks.


----------



## audioxxx

h20fidelity said:


> That's the real deal mate. Dusted the AK300 screen off, skewed my camera at _just_ the right angle (one-handed) and BAM.
> 
> Perfect lighting on the screen, NO reflections. :wink_face:




Haha, for a second there I swore I seen these IEM's in the reflection of that SLR lens.



 Solar


----------



## deltronzero

Nexus 6P, USB Type C to Micro, Mojo, JH Angies.


----------



## willywill

muzic4life said:


> I am using the latest update FW on my ak380 and i already tried with mojo via USB, but i dunno why its not working  Is there any other setup i should do to make it work? The only thing i did is pressing the "USB" icon on AK380 after connected to MOJO but nothing happened and the button led on my MOJO was off like there's no connection. any idea why? Thanks.


 
 I will be release soon, just wait for the official update, in the mean time here are 3 example 
  
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BIZb4k0htCC/
  
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BIY-naBDtJE/
  
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BIY1PLxDZUT/


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Note 4
Neutron app using* direct driver!!!* 
 Audio-OPUS #11 AMP/DAC
 SONY MA-900


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Fixed that for you.


 
 Blasphemia!
 Thank you so much for correcting this ungodly mistake and clearing my name in the process.


----------



## golov17

krismusic said:


> What are these?


VE Runabout amp with VE Zen2.0 320 Ohm earbuds


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

deltronzero said:


> Nexus 6P, USB Type C to Micro, Mojo, JH Angies.


 
  
 I like this.  I saw the new Galaxy Note 7 and imagined this same thing.  A 256gb micro SD card full of music sounds quite awesome to me...


----------



## Duncan

My odd ball super portable setup at the moment... 



Notice native DSD (if that floats your boat) from a super small package.


----------



## jmills8

duncan said:


> My odd ball super portable setup at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice native DSD (if that floats your boat) from a super small package.


 whats with all the men listening to women sing ?


----------



## Duncan

jmills8 said:


> whats with all the men listening to women sing ?


I didn't realise that men could only listen to men...

Sheesh.

FWIW, that image was just to confirm that the B&O DAC can play DSD natively, right this second I'm listening to some masculine rock, does that make me a better person?


----------



## krismusic

duncan said:


> I didn't realise that men could only listen to men...
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> FWIW, that image was just to confirm that the B&O DAC can play DSD natively, right this second I'm listening to some masculine rock, does that make me a better person?



Not better. Just more manly!  
Do you rate the B&O? I had always considered them a lux brand favouring style over substance. 
Is the B&O module nice with non DSD? In particular Tidal. 
You probably know I am like a stuck record (remember them?!) regarding streaming.


----------



## Duncan

It works absolutely fine with Tidal (but better routed via UAPP), more than happy 

If I'd have known you were interested krismusic, I would've given you a demo on Sunday, I was sat on the white seat thing next to you when you was getting to grips with the Onkyo player! 

BTW, probably an even less manly thing to say, but was just listening to All Saints haha


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

duncan said:


> but was just listening to All Saints haha


 
  
 Whats wrong with All Saints?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.




  
 Love that jam!!


----------



## krismusic

duncan said:


> It works absolutely fine with Tidal (but better routed via UAPP), more than happy
> 
> If I'd have known you were interested krismusic, I would've given you a demo on Sunday, I was sat on the white seat thing next to you when you was getting to grips with the Onkyo player!
> 
> BTW, probably an even less manly thing to say, but was just listening to All Saints haha



Dammit. It would have been nice to meet you properly. 
Next year!


----------



## karloil

very much satisfied with my setup..........
  

  
 ......for now


----------



## jmills8

duncan said:


> I didn't realise that men could only listen to men...
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> FWIW, that image was just to confirm that the B&O DAC can play DSD natively, right this second I'm listening to some masculine rock, does that make me a better person?


 yes ☺


----------



## Duncan

jmills8 said:


> yes ☺


lol...

Good to know 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## boblauer

Today

  
 Yesterday

 Trying to lighten the load I carry around.


----------



## Kundi

boblauer said:


> Today
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> ...


 
 I too am rocking the same thing today. lol


----------



## boblauer

kundi said:


> I too am rocking the same thing today. lol


 
 The Trinity Vyrus? I only have about 12 hours on mine so far loving them, can't wait for them to settle in a bit more. The form factor is outstanding, going to throw an amp at them tomorrow which goes against my attempt to lighten the load but oh well.


----------



## oldmate

jmills8 said:


> whats with all the men listening to women sing ?


 
 A seriously ridiculous comment. What's the matter buddy - don't you like women.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

oldmate said:


> A seriously ridiculous comment. What's the matter buddy - don't you like women.


 
  
 I like women sure, some singers are great, some are awful, they sound like they are screaming instead of signing, same goes with male artists. Some men can't even sing, they just talk along with the music like karaoke, I hardly see music with women that do that. All else equal, women can hit higher sweeter notes than men, but on the flip side men can't but they can hit deep notes that women can't. Depending what you like or prefer both have their advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## Deftone

what a strange debate


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

deftone said:


> what a strange debate


 
 No debate, just opinions/perspectives/music preferences.  A debate is "My DAC is better than yours" "No mine is better" etc, etc.


----------



## Mimouille

Absolutely preposterous discussion stemming for a ridiculous comment. Please get back on topic.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

mimouille said:


> Absolutely preposterous discussion stemming for a ridiculous comment. Please get back on topic.


 
 True, but instead of complaining and adding to a few useless posts, why don't you post something to put it back on topic?


----------



## oldmate

mimouille said:


> Absolutely preposterous discussion stemming for a ridiculous comment. Please get back on topic.


 
 Absolutely not the most preposterous discussion on these forums by a long shot but I agree - back on topic.


----------



## jmills8

oldmate said:


> A seriously ridiculous comment. What's the matter buddy - don't you like women.


Pat Benatar is ok but a woman singing in a piano is ZZZZZZ.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

Cowon Plenue D and JH5


----------



## LajostheHun

Thank God for the LG V10, I don't have to bring the mobile "studio" with me for trips.


----------



## thesheik137

vitor valeri said:


> Cowon Plenue D and JH5


 
 How well does the Plenue D handle sensitive IEMs (as in hissing)?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@thesheik137
  
 I'm not him, but the Plenue D is for sure one of the best choices for sensitive IEMs. The DAP has very nice low noise floor even a Shure SE846 which is a hiss detector works very well with that DAP. A good old iBasso DX90 is also top notch for hiss sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

thesheik137 said:


> How well does the Plenue D handle sensitive IEMs (as in hissing)?


 
  
 No hiss in the background, completely black. It is an excellent DAP for sure!


----------



## willywill

h1f1add1cted said:


> @thesheik137
> 
> I'm not him, but the Plenue D is for sure one of the best choices for sensitive IEMs. The DAP has very nice low noise floor even a Shure SE846 which is a hiss detector works very well with that DAP. A good old iBasso DX90 is also top notch for hiss sensitive IEMs.


 
 You forgot to mention battery life, i think you could get 70 hours of playback on a single charge out of the Plenue D, the DX90 will only play 6 hours


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes the DX90 is a beast with it's dual DACs and powerful amp section, but battery life is poor. The Plenue D is a real long runner, followed by the Sony NW* series DAPs with very good battery life. Btw. I modded my two iBasso DX50's with a Samsung S3 4400 mAh battery + 256 GB SD cards (soon replaced by 512 GB SD cards), now I get almost 23 hours non-stop playback, which is also very decent as a transport DAP for me, my portable DAC/AMPs only runs half or less than half of this.


----------



## mpawluk91

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes the DX90 is a beast with it's dual DACs and powerful amp section, but battery life is poor. The Plenue D is a real long runner, followed by the Sony NW* series DAPs with very good battery life. Btw. I modded my two iBasso DX50's with a Samsung S3 4400 mAh battery + 256 GB SD cards (soon replaced by 512 GB SD cards), now I get almost 23 hours non-stop playback, which is also very decent as a transport DAP for me, my portable DAC/AMPs only runs half or less than half of this.


This is crazy sauce


----------



## Deftone

willywill said:


> You forgot to mention battery life, i think you could get 70 hours of playback on a single charge out of the Plenue D, the DX90 will only play 6 hours


 
 it has a really impressive playback time doesn it the plenue D


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Not fully related, but...

Had a great IEM testing session today, including the Mojo. These were among my favourites...but the amount of money on this table alone scares me.

I also learned a lot about my own preferences...and that they seem very hard to please.
This won't be the last session of this kind this week...so more to come.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mpawluk91 said:


> This is crazy sauce


 
 Nah that is only beginners mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I created much more nerdy stuff already:
  

  
 It's a great hobby that audio stuff, get never boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers


----------



## Kundi

thedreamthinker said:


> Not fully related, but...
> 
> Had a great IEM testing session today, including the Mojo. These were among my favourites...but the amount of money on this table alone scares me.




Which iems are these? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitor Valeri

thedreamthinker said:


> Not fully related, but...
> 
> Had a great IEM testing session today, including the Mojo. These were among my favourites...but the amount of money on this table alone scares me.


 
  
 Shure KSE1500 + Chord Mojo = Heaven ?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

kundi said:


> Which iems are these?


  
 From left to right:
  
 Ocharaku Akzakura
 Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered (demo)
 Stagediver SD2
 Ocharaku Sakura
 Ocharaku Donguri (?)
 Etymotic ER4s
 Shure KSE1500
 Etymotic ER4SR (not depicted)
  
 AK100 (modded) + Mojo
  
_Something some may consider an eccentric grouping of IEMs._
  
 If you want to know the prices look them up...I am afraid to do add them up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Quote:


vitor valeri said:


> Shure KSE1500 + Chord Mojo = Heaven ?


 
  
 rather...KSE1500 = almost heaven.
  
 Did not try it with the Mojo, due to time constraints (left the store literally when they closed at 10pm). Also the KSE1500 has its own special amp, so i don't see a huge point in double 'dac'ing and 'amp'ing. I will be back there though soon.
  
 In my time i had with the Mojo, it didn't 'add sound quality magic' (like some people seem to convey), rather did it mainly gives power to push _some _IEMs to perform somewhat better _under some circumstances/songs._
 From my first impressions, I will be keeping an eye out for a second hand one, but it won't be a top priority any more. My modded AK100 seems to do quite all right.
  
 Also I was very very surprised as to how *jaded *I feel I have become. Of all the IEMs in this table, non were able to fully blow me off the chair (yes the KSE1500 were the most 'special', but did not instantaniously provoked a strong reaction. Even the UERR did not seem all that far ahead from my regular ER4s in terms of clarity and detail retrieval, although I remember being blown away by the UERM two years ago.
 Perhaps my experience (not collection) of IEMs has grown or the ER4s is indeed quite special in the audio world in its treble extention and depiction of detail.


----------



## NaiveSound

thedreamthinker said:


> rather...KSE1500 = almost heaven.
> 
> Did not try it with the Mojo, due to time constraints (left the store literally when they closed at 10pm). Also the KSE1500 has its own special amp, so i don't see a huge point in double 'dac'ing and 'amp'ing. I will be back there though soon.
> 
> ...





How would you rate er4s against se846 /hd800/any other clarity and detailed oriented iem/ full size headphones


----------



## TheDreamthinker

naivesound said:


> How would you rate er4s against se846 /hd800/any other clarity and detailed oriented iem/ full size headphones


 
  
 I can try to address such questions in ER4-Thread. Please (re)post such questions there, as to not derail this thread even more. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## denis1976




----------



## Deftone

thedreamthinker said:


> rather...KSE1500 = almost heaven.
> 
> Did not try it with the Mojo, due to time constraints (left the store literally when they closed at 10pm). Also the KSE1500 has its own special amp,* so i don't see a huge point in double 'dac'ing and 'amp'ing. I will be back there though soon.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 there would be no double daccing or double amping in play...
  
 set the mojo to line out mode and connect it by 3.5 to the analog input of the KSE1500 amp simple. Mojo dac to KSE amp to earphones. A few people have done it this way.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

deftone said:


> there would be no double daccing or double amping in play...
> 
> set the mojo to line out mode and connect it by 3.5 to the analog input of the KSE1500 amp simple. Mojo dac to KSE amp to earphones. A few people have done it this way.


 
 Did not know the Mojo had a mere DAC-use line out mode.
 I apologise.
  
 May try this next time and report back.


----------



## x RELIC x

thedreamthinker said:


> Did not know the Mojo had a mere DAC-use line out mode.
> I apologise.
> 
> May try this next time and report back.




It doesn't. The 'line-out' mode is merely a shortcut to 3V volume output. It doesn't have a traditional 'amp' either. It's alone in it's category, along with the other Chord DACs, and difficult to lump it with conventional tech and implementations. The third post of the Mojo thread has gobs of information regarding this.

Edit: 

TL;DR

Just think of the Mojo output _like_ a variable line-out to feed headphones as well as external amps.


----------



## karloil

New toy to listen to...


----------



## HiFiChris

New toy, currently charging before the first use.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I'm sure you will see in your RMAA tests a treble roll-off, but still I love this tiny Mojo for IEMs


----------



## HiFiChris

@h1f1add1cted
  
 I'm aware of that, however in-ears and direct drive were not my main objective when I bought the Mojo.
  
 The next couple of days will show whether I have use for it or not and if I will return it or if it gets the right to stay in my stable.

 Just as the Micro iDSD that I loved sound-wise, the Mojo doesn't reach all of my personal requirements on a perfect DAC-Amp, but to about all devices' defense, there is nothing between $200 and $5000 (and probably even above that) that meets all of my requirements for the perfect product.


----------



## San Man

My rig for the day:
  

 The Trinity Vyrus is something special to be quite honest.   For the price and the included accessory package, it's unbeatable


----------



## HiFiChris

​ *"No keys - push to start."*​  ​ ​ (DX90, Mojo, HD 800)​  ​


----------



## NaiveSound

hifichris said:


> *"No keys - push to start."*​
> 
> ​(DX90, Mojo, HD 800)​




Does thr mojo power the hd800 nicely? Or does it leave u wanting more?


----------



## HiFiChris

naivesound said:


> Does thr mojo power the hd800 nicely? Or does it leave u wanting more?




Plenty of power and still a lot of potential headroom.


----------



## willywill

Sunday has to be the best day of the week


----------



## MisterMudd

willywill said:


> Sunday has to be the best day of the week



Yup.I agree! What headphones are those?


----------



## HiFiChris

Should be the Sony MDR-Z7.


----------



## MisterMudd

hifichris said:


> Should be the Sony MDR-Z7.



 Thank you sir! I will explore further.


----------



## Bengkia369

AK240 / Chord Mojo / Ath-EW9
Awesome!


----------



## T.W.G

Yes, there's a little bit of love for Sony... but just a little bit.


----------



## FFBookman

Digital toblerone in an analog world:


----------



## FFBookman

bedroom jams with me and my friends:
  

  
 that scythe amp drives my free bose 300's pretty nicely. could use a little more power but detail, separation is good, the usual bose disconnected sound isn't really there, but i think that's partly the weird speaker placement i have (2 corners on same wall, L on floor, R near ceiling)


----------



## krismusic

t.w.g said:


> Yes, there's a little bit of love for Sony... but just a little bit.



What's the story?


----------



## WCDchee

thedreamthinker said:


> Technically there should be no difference in terms of signal processing.
> 
> @nmatheis
> 
> The DAP of the player is bypassed in favour of the mojo's DAP technology. The DAP should only be a transport.




Try it out for yourself and I can promise you that differences can be quite large.i can't exactly tell you why, but if you take a look at the hifi market, there is a huge streamer/server industry that aims to build a good transport for the dac. If you don't hear the difference after trying, feel free to disagree but do give the esther a try as a transport for the mojo, you will not regret it.


----------



## deltronzero

wcdchee said:


> Try it out for yourself and I can promise you that differences can be quite large.i can't exactly tell you why, but if you take a look at the hifi market, there is a huge streamer/server industry that aims to build a good transport for the dac. If you don't hear the difference after trying, feel free to disagree but do give the esther a try as a transport for the mojo, you will not regret it.


 
  
 I can't explain it either but when I hook my ZX2 to the Mojo, it just sounds better than other sources.  Though I hope Sony with its big ass digital out dongle (with a processing chip inside) better have better results...


----------



## jmills8

deltronzero said:


> I can't explain it either but when I hook my ZX2 to the Mojo, it just sounds better than other sources.  Though I hope Sony with its big ass digital out dongle (with a processing chip inside) better have better results...


 cant put that in my pocket. The connection sticks out a lot.


----------



## deltronzero

jmills8 said:


> cant put that in my pocket. The connection sticks out a lot.


 
  
 Luckily I don't use this in my pocket heh.
  
 ZX2 balanced sounds better than Mojo, so I don't need it with my IEM's.


----------



## T.W.G

krismusic said:


> What's the story?


 


 Nearly all Walkmans from Sony I collected over the years. I've only sold the NWZ-ZX1060 and those bad sounding iPods! The Software from Sony was far inferior to iTunes but the Walkman devices sounded much better and they do look more attractive than the iPods.


----------



## krismusic

t.w.g said:


> Nearly all Walkmans from Sony I collected over the years. I've only sold the NWZ-ZX1060 and those bad sounding iPods! The Software from Sony was far inferior to iTunes but the Walkman devices sounded much better and they do look more attractive than the iPods.



Nice collection.


----------



## dwayniac

DX50 and a 18v cmoy amp that I bought in 2012 and have recently rediscovered. Rediscovering the amp was a good thing because my Audinst amp-hp battery is dying and I don't need to spend more money.


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone got some Shure se846 love?


----------



## bzfrank

iHifi812v2 + Little Bear B4 Portable Hybrid Tube-Amp @ Shockwave III
  
 Stunning sound for little money and a nice glow on top of it!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## Harlock74

Hi chaps,
What a fantastic and unique thread here!
My first portable gear, I know I can't compete with yours but I will get there Anyway it sounds great to my ears!!




xDuoo X3->Topping NX1->AKG Y50


----------



## HiFiChris

The Noble SAVANNA works very well with my iBasso DX90 - but truth to be told I find that the DX90 works very well with everything, no matter whether IEMs or full-sized headphones, because of its key features (very fine-grained volume control, no hiss, super low output impedance...).
  
 


  
 Stacking time...

 Noble Audio SAVANNA with my Chord Electronics Mojo plus Leckerton Audio UHA-6S.MKII stack.


----------



## Gosod

h20fidelity said:


>


 
this player iriver 240?


----------



## H20Fidelity

That my friend is the Sansa Clip Plus - Evolution Extreme series.


----------



## sharkz

h20fidelity said:


> That my friend is the Sansa Clip Plus - Evolution Extreme series.


 
  
 Can you elaborate on that? It looks interesting and not finding any information.


----------



## gc335

sharkz said:


> Can you elaborate on that? It looks interesting and not finding any information.


 
 He must have been joking... I think it is an AK300.


----------



## sharkz

Haha, got it. Sorry for my limited mental capacity this afternoon, it's been a very long week.


----------



## jmills8

hifichris said:


> The Noble SAVANNA works very well with my iBasso DX90 - but truth to be told I find that the DX90 works very well with everything, no matter whether IEMs or full-sized headphones, because of its key features (very fine-grained volume control, no hiss, super low output impedance...).
> 
> 
> [rule]
> ...


 DX90 - Mojo - UHA stack? Able to put that in your pocket?


----------



## gc335

sharkz said:


> Haha, got it. Sorry for my limited mental capacity this afternoon, it's been a very long week.


 
 No worries... Same here. 
  
 It's in a case and hard to tell.  It has a unique volume dial.


----------



## HiFiChris

jmills8 said:


> DX90 - Mojo - UHA stack? Able to put that in your pocket?


 

 Of course not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm not using the DX90 in this stack anyway, the stack is more like a semi-portable thing to use with desktop sources and very rare "truly" portable listening like when traveling to use in the hotel room.

 Also, I have never carried gear I use for stacking in my pockets anyway but am usually holding it in my hands when I am outside (and store it in separate bags/pouches that come into my briefcase when not in use). As I don't really listen to music when I am outside, it doesn't really matter anyway. And when I listen outside, I am usually using a standalone-source instead of a stack, as that's way more practical and pocketable.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

jmills8 said:


> DX90 - Mojo - UHA stack? Able to put that in your pocket?


 
  
 Portable does not have to always mean fits in a pocket. It can also mean just being able to take with you any which way, pocket, backpack etc. Weather it's convenient or not is another subject.


----------



## Podster

dwayniac said:


> DX50 and a 18v cmoy amp that I bought in 2012 and have recently rediscovered. Rediscovering the amp was a good thing because my Audinst amp-hp battery is dying and I don't need to spend more money.


 
 Nice and great tin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 CMOY Love


----------



## muzic4life

AK380 / MOJO / Fitear CIEM MONET17


----------



## singleended58

hifichris said:


> The Noble SAVANNA works very well with my iBasso DX90 - but truth to be told I find that the DX90 works very well with everything, no matter whether IEMs or full-sized headphones, because of its key features (very fine-grained volume control, no hiss, super low output impedance...).
> 
> 
> [rule]
> ...




What interconnect cable are you using?


----------



## caltx01

Earotica!!


----------



## NaiveSound

caltx01 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]Earotica!![/COLOR]




How do you compare se846 against other IEMs/hp in the same price range


----------



## HiFiChris

singleended58 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  

  
  
 I made this IC cable myself a few years ago, including a few others whereof some can can seen in the picture above that was taken about at the same time as when I soldered them.
  
 As you can also see in my stacking pic, that particular IC cable doesn't look as nice as it once did, as I am using it quite often.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

My mountain biking rig.  IPT 2nd Gen> MA750i


----------



## Mimouille

Back to work (after a lovely vacation) needs a good and simple rig:


----------



## boblauer

Getting closer to my desired small footprint for on the go, come next pay check I may reach my portable nirvana!


----------



## Toulouse

boblauer said:


> Getting closer to my desired small footprint for on the go, come next pay check I may reach my portable nirvana!




What will your next purchase be?


----------



## HiFiChris

@boblauer
  
 Is there any specific reason why you are using your earbuds with the X3 II and E6 instead of with the X3 II on its own?


----------



## mpawluk91

hifichris said:


> @boblauer
> 
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you are using your earbuds with the X3 II and E6 instead of with the X3 II on its own?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## boblauer

@HiFiChris
 For those buds no, the RX1 are only 16 ohms. I have other higher impedance ones(320/400 ohms) that the amp helps out.
  
 My main goal is to get my travel /portable package down to one small set of items regardless of what earbuds or IEM's I am using for the day. That's why I resurrected the E06 and am going to use a Benjie K9 as the DAP for that. I haul way too much stuff with me for work.


----------



## boblauer

toulouse said:


> What will your next purchase be?


 
@Toulouse
 Benjie K9 as a DAP. Trying to get everything into a light compact package and under $100  for work and travel. I lost a Plenue D in June overboard when helping a friend move a 88 foot sailboat from Panama to New Zealand and decided then I need to pair down what I use so I don't stress over losing things which I seem to do a lot.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> @Toulouse
> Benjie K9 as a DAP. Trying to get everything into a light compact package and under $100  for work and travel. I lost a Plenue D in June overboard when helping a friend move a 88 foot sailboat from Panama to New Zealand and decided then I need to pair down what I use so I don't stress over losing things which I seem to do a lot.


 

 I hear ya Bob, this is my new small in stature big in sound setup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even supports a close friend with their own iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Shuffy w/AP001 and Vyrus


----------



## boblauer

@Podster
My original thought was to use a 2gb shuffle but can't find the charger. So going with the Benjie.
 I have Vyrus as well but confining myself to ear buds on the go for a cheaper replacable solution should I or when I lose something. Love the Vyrus use them at home a lot. I have a small amazon basics case with the DAP, phones, amp and cables. Once Benjie gets here I'll post it up.


----------



## singleended58

hifichris said:


> I made this IC cable myself a few years ago, including a few others whereof some can can seen in the picture above that was taken about at the same time as when I soldered them.
> 
> 
> As you can also see in my stacking pic, that particular IC cable doesn't look as nice as it once did, as I am using it quite often.




I am using with my DYI IC would help the sound has more weight and more smooth details. Listening with IE800.


----------



## Mimouille

I wouldn't have bet on it , but this works well.


----------



## sonickarma

mimouille said:


> I wouldn't have bet on it , but this works well.




Cheapo entry level ^^  

.
.
 .

Me iz jealous!


----------



## jmills8




----------



## FFBookman

I SEE YOU, GEORGE!


----------



## Mimouille

sonickarma said:


> Cheapo entry level ^^
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 It is missing something I wonder what


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> It is missing something I wonder what




If I've been spying/tracking all your posts correctly the missing piece is an AK player...


----------



## qafro

Is this double amp 





sonickarma said:


> Cheapo entry level ^^
> 
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## shotgunshane

Complaints of double amping are overrated. Every DAC has an analog stage to get the signal to line level, so in a sense you are always double amping. Then there are preamps- another amp stage! Talk to me when someone is quad amping, then we might think of beating them with the shame stick. Until then, stand down and holster that weapon of shame.


----------



## stefzulj




----------



## boblauer

mimouille said:


> It is missing something I wonder what


 
 Only thing it is missing is me using it since I can't afford the Tera player or Shure amp/phone setup. I kid my friend, solid setup very jealous of all the nice gear you have!


----------



## boblauer

shotgunshane said:


> Complaints of double amping are overrated. Every DAC has an analog stage to get the signal to line level, so in a sense you are always double amping. Then there are preamps- another amp stage! Talk to me when someone is quad amping, then we might think of beating them with the shame stick. Until then, stand down and holster that weapon of shame.


 
 I hear you, I use what sounds good to me and fits what I'm trying to do even if it makes no sense to others or might even be contradictory to common thoughts. Works for me and that's what counts. 
 I did bring out the Vyrus today, so many people talking about them yesterday had to bite the bullet for today. Listening to Steely Dan thru them today and hardly concentrating on work, not good for work great for my ears!


----------



## FFBookman

boblauer said:


> I hear you, I use what sounds good to me and fits what I'm trying to do even if it makes no sense to others or might even be contradictory to common thoughts. Works for me and that's what counts.
> I did bring out the Vyrus today, so many people talking about them yesterday had to bite the bullet for today. Listening to Steely Dan thru them today and hardly concentrating on work, not good for work great for my ears!


 

 it's all just different levels and types of distortion.  on playback the distortion is minimal, but it's a tone print you like or don't like.  the ponoplayer, for instance, has almost 0 distortion and some complain that it's too clean or set back.
  
 when recording you can layer the distortions for more pleasant sounds -- putting a distortion pedal at various places in the pedal board for instance - so why not with playback? 
  
 whatever sounds best to you, do it. if you enjoy burning money foolishly i recommend you invest in my projects.


----------



## boblauer

Sure I can invest the same amount foolishly in your projects, I bought my E6 that I'm currently using for $5 at a garage sale so let me know the project and what the $5 will do for you.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> If I've been spying/tracking all your posts correctly the missing piece is an AK player...


 
 I have been tempted lately, but my trials of the 380 / 380cu failed to impress me. I mean they were good, not to the point I wanted to spend 3k+.
  
 Plus everytime I give money to AK I kinda feel like


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have failed, my life means nothing...


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> I have failed, my life means nothing...


 
 Each failure is a lesson. I had at least 3 lessons with AK and still learning


----------



## Gosod

stefzulj said:


>


 
what kind of headphones?


----------



## stefzulj

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]what kind of headphones?[/COLOR]




MusicMaker Shockwave III. There is quite a big thread about them here and I gotta say they are living up to the hype so far.


----------



## sonickarma

mimouille said:


> Each failure is a lesson. I had at least 3 lessons with AK and still learning


 
 They are not that bad  -


----------



## davidcotton

Which iems are those?


----------



## Gosod

sonickarma said:


> They are not that bad  -


 
 iriver 240?


----------



## rmillerx

My escape module for today. 
Shure 215 with FiiO balanced cable and dp-x1


----------



## PinkyPowers

Hump day is officially conquered. Now for my reward.


----------



## FFBookman

pinkypowers said:


> Hump day is officially conquered. Now for my reward.


 
  
 ZEP HI-RES?!?   Nice.
  
 I love the 24/96 versions Pagey put out over the last 2 years.  I have 3 of them, and 3 16/44's in my digital zep catalog and I can generally tell the differences.
  
 It's very emotional for me with that band. Instant teenage nostalgia.  
 The CD rips cause me to go "I love this song" and look away whimsically.
 The 24bit versions usually cause an emotional, often physical response, and I go "wow listen to that!" along with loving the song.
  
 Robert Plant had some great solo stuff too.


----------



## pr0b3r

Lovin' my Nova on the Cayin i5.


----------



## Kundi

pr0b3r said:


> Lovin' my Nova on the Cayin i5.


 
 Spinfits?


----------



## singleended58

New Sony DAP: Signature Series NW-WM1Z

http://youtu.be/NJOolmwYK_4


----------



## Marat Sar

pr0b3r said:


> Lovin' my Nova on the Cayin i5.


 
  
 How's the i5? Does it have c5-like soudstage? (love the way the case looks)


----------



## mpawluk91

ffbookman said:


> ZEP HI-RES?!?   Nice.
> 
> I love the 24/96 versions Pagey put out over the last 2 years.  I have 3 of them, and 3 16/44's in my digital zep catalog and I can generally tell the differences.
> 
> ...


good to know


----------



## Deftone

kundi said:


> Spinfits?


 
 yep


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> Hump day is officially conquered. Now for my reward.


 

 Nice Pinky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New Belgiun with a little Daaah...Lene


----------



## PinkyPowers

ffbookman said:


> ZEP HI-RES?!?   Nice.
> 
> I love the 24/96 versions Pagey put out over the last 2 years.  I have 3 of them, and 3 16/44's in my digital zep catalog and I can generally tell the differences.
> 
> ...




Nah, standard res. But it's an excellent master, with phenomenal dynamics.


----------



## cj3209

podster said:


> Nice Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not an audio question but important nonetheless...
  
 Is 'New Belgium' better than:

 My 'go-to' beer of choice...


----------



## boblauer

cj3209 said:


> Not an audio question but important nonetheless...
> 
> Is 'New Belgium' better than:
> 
> My 'go-to' beer of choice...


 
 They are different styles of Belgian Ale, I prefer the Leffe or Saison myself.


----------



## nmatheis

cj3209 said:


> Not an audio question but important nonetheless...
> 
> Is 'New Belgium' better than:
> 
> My 'go-to' beer of choice...


 
  
 Leffe's ok. Kinda the Budweiser of abbey ales...


----------



## boblauer

Yep prefer the Saison over any other monk brews but have been known to devour a Tripel every so often. Portland is good beer city.


----------



## PinkyPowers

cj3209 said:


> Not an audio question but important nonetheless...
> 
> Is 'New Belgium' better than:
> 
> ...




Depending on the style, New Belgium is about equal. Their Tripel is nothing to sneeze at, and this Black Lager is tasty.

I live in Kansas City, and we have a world-renown brewery called Boulevard. Their Smokehouse line matches the very best monk-brewed Belgiums (I've tried most of them). But it's expensive... as is a proper Abby.

ANYWAY! Back to audio!

Tonight on my back porch I listened to some older Sia: Some People Have Real Problems. Sounds amazing on the AK120ii>Solar


old photo, but what the hell.


----------



## nmatheis

boblauer said:


> Yep prefer the Saison over any other monk brews but have been known to devour a Tripel every so often. Portland is good beer city.




Saisons have been rotating through my fridge recent. Picked up 5 or 6 on my last trip to the beer store. 

PinkyPowers: Boulevard is good, but as good as the best Monk beers? Not for me, but to each their own...

Gotta snap a pic soon of the newest SAP or two I've gotten in to try out - TeriPlayer G1 and Soundaware M1 Pro.


----------



## BenHolmes

UERR & QA360... beautiful combo... captured on my Nikon F5, on 35mm!


----------



## karloil

benholmes said:


> UERR & QA360... beautiful combo... captured on my Nikon F5, on 35mm!




Another awesome combo is you F5 on 35mm!  the F5 is a tank!


----------



## musicday

mimouille said:


> Back to work (after a lovely vacation) needs a good and simple rig:



What cable is that? SE5 Ultimate? Looks very nice.


----------



## Turrican2




----------



## Wyd4

boblauer said:


> They are different styles of Belgian Ale, I prefer the Leffe or Saison myself.




I prefer Kwak myself


----------



## willywill

Playing around with VSCO Nike preset


----------



## Mimouille

@musicday it is Beat Audio Prima Donna 8-braid with SE5 Ultimate.


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## HiFiChris

Jammin' some German Free Jazz.


----------



## musicday

mimouille said:


> @musicday it is Beat Audio Prima Donna 8-braid with SE5 Ultimate.



Thank you Mimouille, i will look into it.I s this the best combination cable + IEM you ever heard with Tera and anything else?
Do you have an idea how it compares to ES60?


----------



## BenHolmes

karloil said:


> Another awesome combo is you F5 on 35mm!  the F5 is a tank!




Haha you're not wrong! That thing is heeeaavy. I love it to bits though!


----------



## Mimouille

@musicday, the cable is not so important IMO. But the SE5 Ultimate is clearly the best with the Tera IMO. I never tried the W60 with the Tera but didn't like it too much with the AK240.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Still one of my all time favourite setups. The original 1Plus2 with iBasso DX90.


----------



## NaiveSound

h20fidelity said:


> Still one of my all time favourite setups. The original 1Plus2 with iBasso DX90.




What has more forward mids and better clarity?


----------



## H20Fidelity

naivesound said:


> What has more forward mids and better clarity?


 
  
 I really don't know (genuinely) because I haven't listened to much else besides Tralucent earphones for months now.
  
 Everything else is just a faded memory.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Mimouille




----------



## H20Fidelity

What's that thing mate? The new Nintendo DS 2016 Gold Edition or something.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> What's that thing mate? The new Nintendo DS 2016 Gold Edition or something.


It is the new Atari Lynx Gold version 32bit game system.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> It is the new Atari Lynx Gold version 32bit game system.


 
  
 Don't want one. My Playstation Portable is half the size of that.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Don't want one. My Playstation Portable is half the size of that.


We all have our own proportions.


----------



## PinkyPowers

It has a 1/4" output? :eek:


----------



## gerelmx1986

pinkypowers said:


> It has a 1/4" output?


 
  
 4.4mm


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Weekend rig:


----------



## PinkyPowers

gerelmx1986 said:


> 4.4mm




That's f-ing weird.


----------



## davidcotton

mimouille said:


> We all have our own proportions.


 

 Size isn't everything


----------



## gerelmx1986

pinkypowers said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > 4.4mm
> ...


 
 ​
 Supossedly it is the Japanese industry something association LOL forgot the name of that org. it has TRRRS seem to be true balanced


----------



## willywill

mimouille said:


>


 
 How loud did that get, i know it's fine for IEM but what about full size headphone you still need a amp


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

pinkypowers said:


> It has a 1/4" output?


 

  It has 2 outputs.  3.5mm single ended, and 4.4mm balanced...


----------



## PinkyPowers

buttuglyjeff said:


> It has 2 outputs.  3.5mm single ended, and 4.4mm balanced...




I noticed Mim's SE-5 was plugged into the other side of the DAP, so I assumed it had a 3.5mm, but I'm not familiar with 4.4 TRRRS. Sounds nice. Probably more sturdy than my 2.5mm TRRS on the AK120ii.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

pinkypowers said:


> I noticed Mim's SE-5 was plugged into the other side of the DAP, so I assumed it had a 3.5mm, but I'm not familiar with 4.4 TRRRS. Sounds nice. Probably more sturdy than my 2.5mm TRRS on the AK120ii.


 
  
 Its actually a standard designed for audio, unlike 2.5mm, 3.5mm TRRS, and RSA...


----------



## PinkyPowers

buttuglyjeff said:


> Its actually a standard designed for audio, unlike 2.5mm, 3.5mm TRRS, and RSA...




It must be for professional usage, because I've never seen it on any of my consumer-level equipment.


----------



## krismusic

davidcotton said:


> Size isn't everything



Nobody who is a "large" ever said that!


----------



## Mimouille

willywill said:


> How loud did that get, i know it's fine for IEM but what about full size headphone you still need a amp


If you read my impressions on headpie (link on the the thread) you will see that it has plenty power. In single ended normal gain I need only two thirds for the headphones.


----------



## Dionysus

3 day weekends are great for music listening, all gear get removed out of the their boxes.


----------



## NaiveSound




----------



## 3xclu5ive

Just looking at all these amazing setups, I see the crowd's favourite DAC AMP is the Chord Mojo. Is it really good? I heard that they are amazing buti don't think I have good enough headphones or music for that.

I might post my setup tomorrow.


----------



## Deftone

mimouille said:


>


----------



## Redcarmoose

QKZ-W1 PRO IEM (Black) Sounding nothing like reviews?


----------



## Mimouille

deftone said:


>


 
 At least this DAP will not become green with corrosion like another copper competitor


----------



## San Man

^ ^ 
 Hahaaa!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Don't you hate that, when the page changes and makes you appear you're laughing at yourself.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Don't you hate that, when the page changes and makes you appear you're laughing at yourself.


 
 It is a metaphor of life. We are all alone.


----------



## sonickarma

mimouille said:


> At least this DAP will not become green with corrosion like another copper competitor


 
 Im looking forward to the copper corroding, I like copper patina


----------



## muzic4life

mimouille said:


> At least this DAP will not become green with corrosion like another copper competitor




Very true!


----------



## SpiderNhan




----------



## cj3209

h20fidelity said:


> Don't you hate that, when the page changes and makes you appear you're laughing at yourself.


 

 If you can't laugh at yourself, you are truly alone in this world.


----------



## krismusic

3xclu5ive said:


> Just looking at all these amazing setups, I see the crowd's favourite DAC AMP is the Chord Mojo. Is it really good? I heard that they are amazing buti don't think I have good enough headphones or music for that.
> 
> I might post my setup tomorrow.



FWIW. I don't get it. Heard it a couple of times. I can hear no difference to the output of my iPhone. 
Others will strongly disagree. 
Plus it's a nuisance lugging kit around if you are travelling around IME. This depends on your usage. 
YMMV.


----------



## ShreyasMax

sonickarma said:


>




AK DAP, and what dac, or amp?


----------



## sonickarma

>





shreyasmax said:


> AK DAP, and what dac, or amp?


 
  
 Silver RWAK100 ---> Optical --- > Tento Porta Dac1866 OCUB V2 (R2R Multi-Bit) ---> Dita Truth Van Den Hul Termintated for FitEar ---> FTG334


----------



## Joe-Siow

sonickarma said:


> Silver RWAK100 ---> Optical --- > Tento Porta Dac1866 OCUB V2 (R2R Multi-Bit) ---> Dita Truth Van Den Hul Termintated for FitEar ---> FTG334


 
  
 Nice. I hope u are enjoying the cable.


----------



## Mooflotic

My current portable rig (thanks KenH!) :


----------



## 3xclu5ive

mooflotic said:


> My current portable rig (thanks KenH!) :




You bring that massive amp with the HD 800 outside???


----------



## musicday

I am sure he wanted to type transportable,not portable.And if i am not mistaken that amplifier can be used only connected to the mains.


----------



## 3xclu5ive

The SoundBlaster E3 is connected via Bluetooth to my Samsung Galaxy S4.Thr headphones are The House of Marleys Positive Vibrations. Sometimes I bring my Sennheiser HD 202. My next post will be the Sennheiser HD 202 connected to the SoundBlaster E3 which is connected via OTG to my phone.


----------



## Mooflotic

musicday said:


> I am sure he wanted to type transportable,not portable.And if i am not mistaken that amplifier can be used only connected to the mains.


 
 Nope, battery powered...anyway I was joking


----------



## Mooflotic

This is the real one (though the previous one is effectively "portable"):


----------



## 3xclu5ive

I know it was a joke. I'd sure love to take a HDVD800 and strap it to my mobile to make the ultimate portable rig.


----------



## Mooflotic

Well the Corvina is battery powered, I'm just unsure how the tube could react to shocks while heated.
 I could stuff it into a backpack...the results are anyway waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the X7+Se535 so maybe worth the effort.
  
 Oh...just adding that HD800 are open so it's better to travel on a quiet area...


----------



## 3xclu5ive

mooflotic said:


> Oh...just adding that HD800 are open so it's better to travel on a quiet area...




I wouldn't bring £900 headphones around. I think anything under £400 and closed might be a better option.


----------



## H20Fidelity

musicday said:


> I am sure he wanted to type transportable,not portable.And if i am not mistaken that amplifier can be used only connected to the mains.


 
  
 He might live in a caravan, that's still portable.


----------



## Mooflotic

3xclu5ive said:


> I wouldn't bring £900 headphones around. I think anything under £400 and closed might be a better option.


 
 That's why I have the SE535 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 But K10s are coming...I think I'll bring them around anyway!


----------



## haiku

The "Black Brick". AK300 Dap + AK380 Amp.


----------



## boblauer

haiku said:


> The "Black Brick". AK300 Dap + AK380 Amp.


 
 One of the nicest "bricks" I've seen


----------



## 3xclu5ive

Well, I love my Sennheiser with metal music. Just clarity and a very fast driver for the money.

I need to find a way to add the SoundBlaster onto the back of my phone.


----------



## 3xclu5ive

haiku said:


> The "Black Brick". AK300 Dap + AK380 Amp.




I don't know if a DAP is worth my money. Most of them costs £400 in the UK. Maybe not. Nice setup though.

What headphones do you use for portable use?


----------



## Kundi

3xclu5ive said:


> haiku said:
> 
> 
> > The "Black Brick". AK300 Dap + AK380 Amp.
> ...


 
 That setup would cost me over $5000 CDN. I guess i'll have to keep on dreaming.


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> That setup would cost me over $5000 CDN. I guess i'll have to keep on dreaming.


 
 Not if you get it through Jet.com


----------



## haiku

3xclu5ive said:


> I don't know if a DAP is worth my money. Most of them costs £400 in the UK. Maybe not. Nice setup though.
> 
> What headphones do you use for portable use?


 

 I use K´s earphone 500 Ohm earbuds. If you like earbuds, the K´s are a dream come true.


----------



## nmatheis

haiku said:


> I use K´s earphone 500 Ohm earbuds. If you like earbuds, the K´s are a dream come true.




Huh? What's this 500 Ohm earbud? Link, please


----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > That setup would cost me over $5000 CDN. I guess i'll have to keep on dreaming.
> ...




This sight for real? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## haiku

kundi said:


> This sight for real?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 

 I can only say, if you´ve got the money, get the combo. I also have the Fiio X7 with AM1/2/2a modules, but when it comes to SQ+UI, it doesn´t get anywhere near the AK combo.


----------



## Gutter

My first portable set up that sounded great but the stack got to me


----------



## Gutter

gutter said:


> My first portable set up that sounded great but the stack got to me




My new far more expensive setup below, sounds better but I kinda wished I kept the last but now I have tasted the good life can't go back


----------



## PinkyPowers

Why are you using Layla on Single-ended? She comes with a balanced cable!


----------



## 3xclu5ive

What do balanced cables do anyways? Are they meant to separate left and right cable to stop crossfeed from happening?


----------



## 3xclu5ive

haiku said:


> I use K´s earphone 500 Ohm earbuds. If you like earbuds, the K´s are a dream come true.




I'm guessing they're quite pricy. What kind of sound signature does it have? I prefer flat or warm.


----------



## Gutter

pinkypowers said:


> Why are you using Layla on Single-ended? She comes with a balanced cable!




This was a photo from a while ago when my balance cable stopped working, I now have a new one and go balance 100% of the time


----------



## denis1976

nmatheis said:


> Huh? What's this 500 Ohm earbud? Link, please


+1 ☺


----------



## willywill

kundi said:


> This sight for real?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
 Jet.com was bought by Walmart a few weeks ago, i just check and they don't have the AK300 amp in black only in Metoric Titan


----------



## Kundi

willywill said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > This sight for real?
> ...


 
 It should be site, not sight,lol. im so stupid.


----------



## gerelmx1986

500 Ohm buds? sure it is not  typo and you meannt 300?


----------



## Mimouille

Did some testing @Earphone King in Shanghai


----------



## haiku

willywill said:


> Jet.com was bought by Walmart a few weeks ago, i just check and they don't have the AK300 amp in black only in Metoric Titan


 

 The AK300 is only available in black afaik. So be careful.


----------



## haiku

gerelmx1986 said:


> 500 Ohm buds? sure it is not  typo and you meannt 300?


 

 500 Ohm is correct. If all goes well, I might get an 1.2 KOhm earbud soon, too. This will be their flagship and a balanced version then, of course.


----------



## Marat Sar

haiku said:


> 500 Ohm is correct. If all goes well, I might get an 1.2 KOhm earbud soon, too. This will be their flagship and a balanced version then, of course.


 
  
 C'mon guys, links. What manufacturer is "K" and what model is 500 ohm, the search is coming up empty.


----------



## HiFiChris

marat sar said:


> haiku said:
> 
> 
> > 500 Ohm is correct. If all goes well, I might get an 1.2 KOhm earbud soon, too. This will be their flagship and a balanced version then, of course.
> ...


 
  
 "1.2 KOhm" = 1.2 Kilo-Ohms = 1200 Ohms


----------



## haiku

marat sar said:


> C'mon guys, links. What manufacturer is "K" and what model is 500 ohm, the search is coming up empty.


 

 It´s only available on taobao. Still interested?


----------



## Marat Sar

haiku said:


> It´s only available on taobao. Still interested?


 
  
 I'm not gonna buy it, just wanna see what it looks like and read some reviews of this monstrosity. 
  
 Edit: and them probably eventually buy it, coz I'm crazy like that


----------



## haiku

marat sar said:


> I'm not gonna buy it, just wanna see what it looks like and read some reviews of this monstrosity.
> 
> Edit: and them probably eventually buy it, coz I'm crazy like that


 

 Alright, here you are
  
 http://www.taobaocart.com/Product/534582316342/
  
 I think it´s a beauty.


----------



## Podster

Good lord, 5 pictures in three pages! Post those rigs gents


----------



## Podster

mooflotic said:


> Well the Corvina is battery powered, I'm just unsure how the tube could react to shocks while heated.
> I could stuff it into a backpack...the results are anyway waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the X7+Se535 so maybe worth the effort.
> 
> Oh...just adding that HD800 are open so it's better to travel on a quiet area...


 

 Someone mention travel tubes


----------



## justrest

mimouille said:


> Did some testing @Earphone King in Shanghai




Looks fantastic. So, what is your impressions.


----------



## chef8489




----------



## Mimouille

justrest said:


> Looks fantastic. So, what is your impressions.


All very good stuff. The Heir 10 is slightly warm and V shaped but well balanced and airy. The Ve6 is much better than on my first try a few years ago they must have changed their demos. Very smooth, spacious, really nice. The Witch Girl Pro was good, nothing special to say, well balanced sound. The Aether was impressive, punchy and detailed and airy. Will have to try again. I lived the PFX tonality but don't know if I can live with the fit.


----------



## raulromanjr

Note 4 with 512Gb SD card, Pha-1a, Z7, modified Army surplus bag.


----------



## jmills8

raulromanjr said:


> Note 4 with 512Gb SD card, Pha-1a, Z7, modified Army surplus bag.


 Note 4 has to be recharged daily?


----------



## raulromanjr

I only use the Note 4 as a DAP in airplane mode. I charge it every other day. I get 6 hours of high volume listening out of this rig which does incorporate a small supplemental battery pack.


----------



## MisterMudd

raulromanjr said:


> Note 4 with 512Gb SD card, Pha-1a, Z7, modified Army surplus bag.



How cool! You are nothing less than a dedicated headphone trooper!!


----------



## Mooflotic

podster said:


> Someone mention travel tubes




Is that a Continental Dual Mono? Looks beautiful anyway...


----------



## gerelmx1986

mooflotic said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mention travel tubes
> ...


 

 Nope continental dual mono is from ALO audio


----------



## jjshin23

mooflotic said:


> Is that a Continental Dual Mono? Looks beautiful anyway...



That's the Hybrid Valve Headphone Amplifier. It is a nice looking amp for under $200.

More info here


----------



## gerelmx1986

New portables (the IEMs)


----------



## psikey

Changed from my Z5/Mojo




The Mojo is great but found the Dragonfly Red nearly as good yet so much lighter/smaller with no need to think about charging.

I now just use my S7 with two cases. One setup with the DFR when wanting to listen to music then just pop it into other case when finished.






Only material I find that is noticeably better on the Mojo compared to the DFR is native DSD but I don't tend to keep those on the phone anyway.

Combination of an Samsung S7 with DFR through UAPP app with "bit perfect" set is mobile audio perfection.


----------



## SpiderNhan




----------



## HiFiChris

Pioneer PD-S701 -> Amazon Basics Optical S/PDIF Cable -> Chord Electronics Mojo -> Selfmade IC Cable with ViaBlue Connectors -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII -> Etymotic Research ER-4S -> Gorillaz - Gorillaz


----------



## palermo

so the savant sounds clearer than two fitear..
UD125-noble savant-melomane-f111


----------



## Redcarmoose

QKZ W1 Pro


----------



## krismusic

psikey said:


> Changed from my Z5/Mojo
> 
> [
> 
> ...



That's a very neat right angled connector. Where did you get that from?


----------



## Gosod

palermo said:


> so the savant sounds clearer than two fitear..
> UD125-noble savant-melomane-f111


 
 f111 - I listened and I really liked how they details play.


----------



## Deftone

gerelmx1986 said:


> New portables (the IEMs)


 
 Sony for life?


----------



## gerelmx1986

deftone said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > New portables (the IEMs)
> ...


I sold my Walkman, I like Sony audio they sound good


----------



## muzic4life

raulromanjr said:


> I only use the Note 4 as a DAP in airplane mode. I charge it every other day. I get 6 hours of high volume listening out of this rig which does incorporate a small supplemental battery pack.




Lucky you is not a note 7 u carry around.


----------



## gerelmx1986

muzic4life said:


> raulromanjr said:
> 
> 
> > I only use the Note 4 as a DAP in airplane mode. I charge it every other day. I get 6 hours of high volume listening out of this rig which does incorporate a small supplemental battery pack.
> ...


puuuummmm


----------



## thamasha69

Sorry for the poor quality pic-
  
 iPhone 6S
 EqualizerEverywhere system wide EQ
 Koss KSC75 headband


----------



## FiJAAS




----------



## cristobalroy

thamasha69 said:


> Sorry for the poor quality pic-
> 
> iPhone 6S
> EqualizerEverywhere system wide EQ
> Koss KSC75 headband


 

 Is that a player apps. thanks


----------



## farhat

Any budget DAC do y'all recommend? I got Benjie K9 as a DAP and **** UEs as an IEM. Budget is $30USD. Want to have HO if possible.


----------



## thamasha69

cristobalroy said:


> Is that a player apps. thanks




The EQ is a jail break tweak. It adds the EQ to Control Center, accessable by swiping to the left from the normal music controls. I've been using it with Google Play Music and Spotify. It works with everything- headphone out, built in speaker, and USB DACs (tested with Dragonfly Black).


----------



## nmatheis

cristobalroy said:


> Is that a player apps. thanks




It's a jailbreak app (*LINK*) that adds EQ widget to the quick settings when you swipe up from the bottom of the screen.

Looks like I was too slow...


----------



## HiFiChris

Jailbreak for the win! "Customvolumestep" is a must-have tweak as well in my opinion.


----------



## karloil

my VE beater rig


----------



## willywill

karloil said:


> my VE beater rig


 
 Gave the Monk+ to my mom, not worth a beater for me


----------



## psikey

krismusic said:


> That's a very neat right angled connector. Where did you get that from?


 
  
 If you asking about the one with the DFR then it was only a £1 delivered low cost one from ebay. Works great  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171791329348?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
  
 Or the Mojo one at £4.50  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Micro-USB-B-at-both-ends-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/262471112904?hash=item3d1c7f58c8


----------



## Redcarmoose

karloil said:


> my VE beater rig :etysmile:




c421 for the win!

Still lookers like smoke coming out on first glance when you see the top screen.


----------



## karloil

redcarmoose said:


> c421 for the win!




My only amp that has yet to be sold. It has the AD8620 opamp and it's really hard for me to let it go


----------



## walbum4262

Sony ZX2-> Silver dragon cable-> custom art 8.2 with transparent blue body with metal chameleon flakes and transparent faceplates with a lot chameleon flakes that changes colour depending on wiew and you can see trough at som angels so you can see the internals 

I am searching for a more ergonomic silver cable than the silver dragon, it's to stiff and i hate the memory wire


----------



## karloil

getting this party started!


----------



## Redcarmoose

karloil said:


> My only amp that has yet to be sold. It has the AD8620 opamp and it's really hard for me to let it go




I've only heard the OPA2227 as that's what I own. Still I read the AD8620 is slightly more warm. Always want a slightly more warm amp for some of the colder headphones. Still you can't own everything? Ahh on second thought, maybe some almost can?

Just keep it, cuz you know you will cry if it's gone.


----------



## karloil

redcarmoose said:


> I've only heard the OPA2227 as that's what I own. Still I read the AD8620 is slightly more warm. Always want a slightly more warm amp for some of the colder headphones. Still you can't own everything? Ahh on second thought, maybe some almost can?
> 
> Just keep it, cuz you know you will cry if it's gone.


 
  
 yeah, most probably will be keeping it for good...had the chance to audition both and to my ears the 2227 is more warmer, the 8620 is more to my liking and tilts more neutral-ish


----------



## deltronzero

ZX2 LDAC to SE846.  I guess this is as good as portable wireless set ups can get.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I wonder in 10 years time if the above photo reflects everyone rocking around with wireless audiophile grade setups.
  
 A time when we'll talk about different Bluetooth frequencies changing the sound.


----------



## krismusic

deltronzero said:


> ZX2 LDAC to SE846.  I guess this is as good as portable wireless set ups can get.



Ahead of the curve. 




h20fidelity said:


> I wonder in 10 years time if the above photo reflects everyone rocking around with wireless audiophile grade setups.
> 
> A time when we'll talk about different Bluetooth frequencies changing the sound.



Exciting times. Maybe!


----------



## Gutter

Going to work can be fun


----------



## chef8489

gutter said:


> Going to work can be fun


 
 Looks good.


----------



## Berpin

I love my $5 earbuds ahahhaha


----------



## gerelmx1986

h20fidelity said:


> I wonder in 10 years time if the above photo reflects everyone rocking around with wireless audiophile grade setups.
> 
> A time when we'll talk about different Bluetooth frequencies changing the sound.


 

 Maye there will be wifi headphones


----------



## Gosod

gerelmx1986 said:


> I sold my Walkman,


 
this is exactly rather not say.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## PinkyPowers

My new toy came in today.



AK120ii>64Audio U12 w/B1 Module


----------



## Deftone

Very nice pinky, wernt you happy with the solar?


----------



## PinkyPowers

deftone said:


> Very nice pinky, wernt you happy with the solar?




I'm very happy with my Solars, and had no plan on getting another TOTL IEM so soon. My curiosity just got the better of me. There's a handful of IEMs I have been very interested in, and these called to me the loudest. I got a good deal on them, used on the Head-Fi Classifieds.

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## chef8489

My Westone es60. Hard to gt the blue abalone and the kanji is silver. Pioneer xdp-100r

  
 My Inearz P450s I will be doing a review on in about a month.


----------



## starcraft2

chef8489 said:


> My Westone es60. Hard to gt the blue abalone and the kanji is silver. Pioneer xdp-100r
> 
> 
> My Inearz P450s I will be doing a review on in about a month.




How is the Pioneer?


----------



## chef8489

starcraft2 said:


> How is the Pioneer?


 
 I love it. Its a huge upgrade from my ipod classics stacked as well as the fiios i used. Only thinking of selling it to a friend ti help him upgrade from his fiio x1 and i will go with the new pioneer xdp-300r or the onkyo. Well worth the 489.00 i spent on the pionerr.


----------



## Gutter

pinkypowers said:


> I'm very happy with my Solars, and had no plan on getting another TOTL IEM so soon. My curiosity just got the better of me. There's a handful of IEMs I have been very interested in, and these called to me the loudest. I got a good deal on them, used on the Head-Fi Classifieds.
> 
> Couldn't help myself.




How do they compare to the Angies?


----------



## PinkyPowers

gutter said:


> How do they compare to the Angies?




Early days yet. I don't want to make any definitive statements... but it is not looking good for Angie.


----------



## Dionysus

Pinky say it isn't soooooo..........


----------



## PinkyPowers

dionysus said:


> Pinky say it isn't soooooo..........




Afraid so. 

I love Angie's smooth, warm, spacious sound, with soothing treble that is never sparkly or in your face.

The U12 is smoother, warmer, and significantly more spacious. The treble is just as soothing, while also the most natural and organic I've ever heard. 

This is quite simply on another level to Angie.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

MEZE 11 Neo earphones


----------



## ExpatinJapan

LEAR BTC-01 wireless earphone cable for IEMs unboxing. Two pin version. With Advancedacoustic Werkes W300 IEM


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Centrance DACportable with ipod touch 6G






Centrance DACportable with ipod touch 5G and CCK


----------



## willywill

Soundcloud Go $1 for 3 months, Sony ZX2 and Sony MDR EX650
 https://soundcloud.com/go


----------



## Namaskar

Hi All - I'm trying to upload a picture for a review and would like to post one here too .. but it does not seem to work. I click the 'insert image' button on the review page ... it seems to load but nothing gets inserted - what am I doing wrong? Sorry to post this here but thought it's the closest thread to what I'd need help wit.  Thanks


----------



## HiFiChris

namaskar said:


> Hi All - I'm trying to upload a picture for a review and would like to post one here too .. but it does not seem to work. I click the 'insert image' button on the review page ... it seems to load but nothing gets inserted - what am I doing wrong? Sorry to post this here but thought it's the closest thread to what I'd need help wit.  Thanks


 
  
 There is a "Help and Getting Started" section for this, but I assume you just didn't click on "Submit" when uploading the picture.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Please stay on topic, you're really ruining the thread.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## H20Fidelity

Chris knows I was only joking everyone. Uncle H20 likes to trick people. 

Here's one of mine from 2014!


----------



## HiFiChris

h20fidelity said:


> Chris knows I was only joking everyone.


 
  
 Do I?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Is it the original GR07? Man, I wish I jumped on that train when they were still available, just to see what it sounds like. I wonder if the GR07 Classic is a lot different...


----------



## H20Fidelity

hifichris said:


> Do I?
> 
> 
> Is it the original GR07? Man, I wish I jumped on that train when they were still available, just to see what it sounds like. I wonder if the GR07 Classic is a lot different...




Those would have been GR07 MK2, I owned them 3 times. Really natural organic timbre, great percussion and drums, excellent for late night listening particularly low volume level. Was a good earphone, one that gives off a presence you actually 'feel' not just hear.


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> Those would have been GR07 MK2, I owned them 3 times. Really natural organic timbre, great percussion and drums, excellent for late night listening particularly low volume level. Was a good earphone, one that gives off a presence you actually 'feel' not just hear.




That's how I've always described the ATH-IM03. As much of a technical upgrade as Angie and Solar were, there is something so simply effortless and natural about the IM03. 

Only now have I found something that beats it in that specific regard, along with all the other aspects you'd expect a TOTL IEM to dominate.


----------



## Gosod

berpin said:


> I love my $5 earbuds ahahhaha


 
welcome back to 2010-th year.


----------



## Coldheart29

Sony MDR 100aap + Fiio x3ii. Lovely pairing.
  

 And damn, these cans are sexy, too.


----------



## jsq1

I heard my buddies fiio on his mister speakers ether head phones. They were amazing from.a portable rig. And I got to hear the very first Wells Audio Milo production headphone amp. Jeff Wells had dinner at my house and he brought the. First one over . He will be taking it to Rocky Mountain audio fest . It is the best sounding headphone amp I have heard. I believe it's going to be 1700.00 dollars


----------



## jsq1




----------



## Mimouille

Not so portable great sounding office rig.


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> Not so portable great sounding office rig.




May I ask what type of work you do?


----------



## sonickarma

naivesound said:


> May I ask what type of work you do?


 
 Professional audiophile


----------



## gerelmx1986

naivesound said:


> May I ask what type of work you do?


 
 Perhpas IT/computer proframmer like me, as I sit all day-long coding and listeing to music


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> May I ask what type of work you do?



Investment fund...but usually 2 to 3 hours over 10 hours were I can chill to music...the rest is meetings, events, etc. 



sonickarma said:


> Professional audiophile


 I wish...can you get paid for that? Actually I don't wish, I couldn't give my real opinion.



gerelmx1986 said:


> Perhpas IT/computer proframmer like me, as I sit all day-long coding and listeing to music


 I wish...really


----------



## NaiveSound

Empire Ears Zeus 14 and R switch (for better a/b comparisons)


----------



## boblauer

mimouille said:


> Not so portable great sounding office rig.


 
 All I can say is Wow, quite the rig.


----------



## kimball




----------



## chef8489

kimball said:


>


 
 Whats the setup and how does it sound?


----------



## boblauer

chef8489 said:


> Whats the setup and how does it sound?


 
 Opus one and Ice Lab IEM, can find them on Facebook, Chinese manufacturer never heard them but that's what they are.


----------



## deltronzero

Galaxy Note 7 (none explosive version) + Chord Mojo + IE800


----------



## FFBookman

me and my friends...


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Podster




----------



## thesheik137

what amp is that?


----------



## Amalz

mimouille said:


> Not so portable great sounding office rig.





Aowsem!!!
Please name of the optical cable?


----------



## Mimouille

amalz said:


> Aowsem!!!
> Please name of the optical cable?


 
 The optical cable between the ak100 and the mojo is from Sysconcept. You give them your precise measurement.
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=5glq51qvjtomgo7m2ht9056266 
  
 The mini to mini is a Chinese DIY made from Crystal Piccolino.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iBasso IT03 and Opus#1


----------



## ksaander

mimouille said:


> Not so portable great sounding office rig.


 
 looks amazing  is that Shure SHA900 amp connected to mojo?


----------



## karloil

ksaander said:


> looks amazing  is that Shure SHA900 amp connected to mojo?




It's the KSE1500


----------



## Turrican2




----------



## FFBookman

turrican2 said:


>


 
 so pretty.  and balanced.
  
 i'm still unbalanced... in several ways


----------



## Mimouille

ksaander said:


> looks amazing  is that Shure SHA900 amp connected to mojo?


Yes it is the KSE1500, the iems can only be used with the attached electrostatic amp.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> ksaander said:
> 
> 
> > looks amazing
> ...


 

 wonder how you deal in Airport TSA security checkpoints with these amps and cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they don't cast a doubt if they look like bombs and start a very exhaustive search on you.
  
 I've been there with my laptop bag having the charger, XBA-1 headphones, a fiio x3, cable for charging fiio x3, cable for charging cellphone, cellphone charger, USB data cable for DVD burner, lol they serached my whole bag


----------



## krismusic

gerelmx1986 said:


> wonder how you deal in Airport TSA security checkpoints with these amps and cables   they don't cast a doubt if they look like bombs and start a very exhaustive search on you.
> 
> I've been there with my laptop bag having the charger, XBA-1 headphones, a fiio x3, cable for charging fiio x3, cable for charging cellphone, cellphone charger, USB data cable for DVD burner, lol they serached my whole bag



I've been through airport security several times with amps etc. They showed no interest whatsoever.


----------



## sharkz

I've had my bag searched two out of the last four times I've flown. It must be all the charging cables and the three to four pairs of earbuds or IEMs I usually have in my bag. And all this with just a simple Shanling M5, I can't imagine trying to describe the amp combination to the trolls a Newark Liberty.


----------



## boblauer

Yep I travel quite a bit and as far as head fi gear I have 2 small soft HDD cases, One has my DAP and the other  a couple buds or iems, small amp and cables. laptop is in it's own case. I have TSA pre-check pass so I never get hassled at all but I do have everything in separate cases not connected in any way.


----------



## Podster

thesheik137 said:


> what amp is that?


 
 Martin's Hybrid from KickStarter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 For today


----------



## PinkyPowers

Devilishly handsome setup, Podster.


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Martin's Hybrid from KickStarter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I always liked those Nanuk Nano cases better than Pelican ones.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


>


 
 Isn't the WM1Z UI better tan the Lotto paw?


----------



## rmillerx

HE-350s came in today. Not burned in yet but they are starting off very nicely.


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 said:


> Isn't the WM1Z UI better tan the Lotto paw?


 
 Well it depends what you mean by better. The UI of the PAW is simplistic, does not support tags. But then it is fast and the battery life is very long. Really different offers.
  
 However I don't understand WHY you ask this question.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the WM1Z UI better tan the Lotto paw?
> ...


 

 OK i tought it was messy like Fiio UI or other DAPs


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 said:


> OK i tought it was messy like Fiio UI or other DAPs


 
 No the LPG UI is simple and fast. Browse by folder, play and play settings. That's it.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> No the LPG UI is simple and fast. Browse by folder, play and play settings. That's it.




Agree heartily with this. LPG just gives you what you need - nothing more.


----------



## alvinmate

And more so the SQ which is great


----------



## squ1gs

Old school, very DIY and decent sound for the price 
  

  
 DAP: RockBoxed (FLAC and ALAC 16bit) iPod Video 5.5G 64mb RAM, iFlash Quad w/ 128GB Micro SD (upgradeable), custom green enamel coated aluminium front &
 2000mah battery
  

  
 Headphones: DT 770 Pro, Removable 3.5mm Cable Mod, DT 1770 Pleather Ear Pads
  
 Cable: Hand Made 3.5mm to 3.5mm 1 metre cable, Neutrik Plugs and Van Damme copper coated cable


----------



## gerelmx1986

squ1gs said:


> Old school, very DIY and decent sound for the price


 
 For one moment i tought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are the new Sony Flagship MDR-Z1R


----------



## Toulouse

podster said:


> Martin's Hybrid from KickStarter:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Looks like a great fit. Which Nanuk nano case are you using?


----------



## bana

Hi Deltronzero,
  
 How do you like that note 7 and Mojo, I'm thinking of buying the Mojo?
  
 Thanks,


----------



## FFBookman

gerelmx1986 said:


> For one moment i tought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 straight 2007 baller


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> I always liked those Nanuk Nano cases better than Pelican ones.


 

 Don't even recall the model # Bob, bought it off MassD earlier this year! All I know is it's the Nano Professional series, I like other do prefer it to my Pelican's. When I was rafting this summer I used my iPhone out to my J-Tech waterproof blue tooth speaker and everyone wanted one!


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Don't even recall the model # Bob, bought it off MassD earlier this year! All I know is it's the Nano Professional series, I like other do prefer it to my Pelican's. When I was rafting this summer I used my iPhone out to my J-Tech waterproof blue tooth speaker and everyone wanted one!


 
 Very cool, have a friends wife who sells Pelican stuff. Everything in his boat is stored in them. I show up with my Monoprice versions for stuff in my boat and they move away embarrassed. I always threaten to show up with Nanuk cases one day to out do them  but they know I am "thrifty" and won't spend the money. I love the two tiered storage in them.


----------



## milodinosaur

Fiio X1 - JDS Labs C5 - Lune MK3 - Jomo2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marat Sar

hifichris said:


>


 
  
 Where's the cool yellow case from? Link?


----------



## HiFiChris

marat sar said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
 It is a DIGNIS LAETUS case (http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3).


----------



## starcraft2

Today's rig. 

Simple and easy. Confy and light. 
Has a portable rig should be. 

And, really sounds good. The more I spend the more I enjoy simplicity and non expensive gear.


----------



## starcraft2

starcraft2 said:


> Today's rig.
> 
> Simple and easy. Confy and light.
> As a portable rig should be.
> ...




Enviado do meu SM-A300FU através de Tapatalk


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

hifichris said:


>


 
  
 I like the Mojo case.
  
_edit - I just saw the Dingus link_


----------



## Paul Graham

I can't believe it's been about a year since I last posted!!!
Been pretty busy with LIFE and my "Other" hobbies lol. 
Anyway, Everyone's rigs are looking sweet as usual! A LOT of new stuff I need to get up to speed with, The MOJO looks "Interesting" 

Here's what I've been rocking recently - 

( Please Note that isn't a real firearm lol, Tis one of my Airsoft pistols. Its in the bag as it needs to go into the shop for some upgrades ) 






I'm currently waiting on a DX80 as I decided it was long past time for an upgrade, And just getting out of hospital with an Acute Pancreatitis with a long recovery time ahead of me, I feel I deserve some decent sound whilst I'm stuck in damned bed. I've also enrolled in an online Uni course to pass the time away lol. 

This lot is patiently awaiting the DX80.....




Bag is a Wenger. Keyfob is a Wunderkey. Rigs are - iPod 6 - FAW interconnect - Teac HA50p - Beyerdynamic T70p. / iPod 5.5 - Mundorf Gold interconnect - Topping NX1 - Sennheiser IE8 with Toxic Cables "Viper" balanced cable with "Viper" unbalanced adaptor cable.


----------



## On The And Of 1

paul graham said:


> I can't believe it's been about a year since I last posted!!!
> Been pretty busy with LIFE and my "Other" hobbies lol.
> Anyway, Everyone's rigs are looking sweet as usual! A LOT of new stuff I need to get up to speed with, The MOJO looks "Interesting"
> 
> ...




Sweet looking gear. Enjoy 

Get better sooner than soon.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Morning commute and coffee with the new iBasso IT03


----------



## howdy

expatinjapan said:


> Morning commute and coffee with the new iBasso IT03
> 
> ]




How are you liking it?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Those shells are practically customs! I wonder how they get away with variations in ear shape.


----------



## FFBookman

starcraft2 said:


> Today's rig.
> 
> Simple and easy. Confy and light.
> Has a portable rig should be.
> ...


 
  
 AMEN to THAT.  When you hit on a good, simple rig with good sound, you've hit the magic spot.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gerelmx1986

jmills8 said:


>


 

 O_o wy smaller than what i have tought


----------



## jmills8

gerelmx1986 said:


> O_o wy smaller than what i have tought


 

Not small but not huge. Any bigger than too big to fit in pocket.


----------



## Paul Graham

h1f1add1cted said:


> It's Saturday and it's STAX time this baby stax is always a suprise, I can't believe that the new Shure KSE1500 will be much better as the STAX SR-002 for very less money, I really want to compare both asap.


 
  
 I know this is from last year but I have a few questions about your very nice Stax/iBasso/iFi rig..... How does it perform iBasso straight to SR-002?
 And can you run bigger STAX headphones of this amp???


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> Not small but not huge. Any bigger than too big to fit in pocket.




What do you think of it compared to mojo?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Mojo has two outputs.... Why not use them?

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## sonickarma

jmills8 said:


> Not small but not huge. Any bigger than too big to fit in pocket.


----------



## jmills8

sonickarma said:


>


 Nice but I cant take the TT outside and living in HK I cant pound the bass in my flat. Dont like sitting in one place with a headphone.


----------



## sonickarma

jmills8 said:


> Nice but I cant take the TT outside and living in HK I cant pound the bass in my flat. Dont like sitting in one place with a headphone.


 
 More portable for you?


----------



## jmills8

sonickarma said:


> More portable for you?


 I am not as strong as him. Maybe add a wheelchair.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

grumpyoldguy said:


> Mojo has two outputs.... Why not use them?
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon





Might you explain your setup my dear sir. I am finding it hard to decipher which signal is going into what and what the components are


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lookingforiems said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo has two outputs.... Why not use them?
> ...




Chord Mojo on top, ALO Rx in the middle, ALO Cv5 on bottom. Xperia Z5c connected to Mojo via USB. Campfire Andromeda IEMs. 



Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## lookingforIEMs

grumpyoldguy said:


> Chord Mojo on top, ALO Rx in the middle, ALO Cv5 on bottom. Xperia Z5c connected to Mojo via USB. Campfire Andromeda IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon





Ohh I kinda get it! The mojo is outputting to both the rx and cv5.


Your iems are plugged into the rx however, which means you're not double amping but just having two amps to play to two different iems/ headphones at the same time?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lookingforiems said:


> Ohh I kinda get it! The mojo is outputting to both the rx and cv5.
> 
> 
> Your iems are plugged into the rx however, which means you're not double amping but just having two amps to play to two different iems/ headphones at the same time?




Exactly. I use the Cv5 at home and when there aren't any mobile devices around and the Rx every time else.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

CEntrance DACportable and Meze Neo 11


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


>


 
 still Works? WOW. i remmeber i wanted one of those because the cool-looking screen


----------



## starcraft2

ffbookman said:


> starcraft2 said:
> 
> 
> > Today's rig.
> ...




I really dont enjoy big rigs and believe that many times we achieve more placebo effect than sq. But dont get me wrong. I have sprent a lot.


----------



## Gosod

audiobreeder said:


>


 
back in time, what year is this player?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I picked this up 'for parts' for $20. Where in the world can I get a digital Walkman for $20 considering the new walkmans are $1000+. So I googled to see how to change the battery. It looked easy, so I went ahead and bought it. It wasn't holding the charge. Bought replacement battery for $10 and now I can put it in my pocket.
I must say. It is a solid player. I think the screen is hard glass. If I drop it on the zx2, the zx2 will break. If I drop zx2 on this player, the zx2 will still break! 





gerelmx1986 said:


> still Works? WOW. i remmeber i wanted one of those because the cool-looking screen




I think 2005.


gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]back in time, what year is this player?[/COLOR]


----------



## ExpatinJapan

LEAR BTC-01 testing time


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


>


 

 Like the shot Redcar, iPhone 4/Translucent ATE?
  

  
  
 iPhone 4, JDS BB V2 CMOY built to drive 702's


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> Like the shot Redcar, iPhone 4/Translucent ATE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your right on the $.


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> Your right on the $.


 

 Listened quite a bit to that combo myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Changed over to my top pocket travel rig this afternoon


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> Listened quite a bit to that combo myself
> 
> Changed over to my top pocket travel rig this afternoon:wink_face:




I made someone cry once hearing Zeppelin with the IPhone 4, JDS-K701 combo while at the beach!


----------



## Animal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taggerung

animal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you get that short 3.5mm cable? I have one from JDS labs but it doesn't do well with phone cases.


----------



## Animal

taggerung said:


> animal said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...




It came with the Fiio E12 amp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taggerung

animal said:


> It came with the Fiio E12 amp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
 Really? I have an E12 also, but the cable it came with looks nothing like yours.


----------



## Animal

taggerung said:


> animal said:
> 
> 
> > It came with the Fiio E12 amp.
> ...




Yeah, from all the unboxing and reviews etc. I have seen they all came with the cable you got.

Not sure if the latest batch of E12's ship with the shorter 3.5mm cable, which is exactly the same one that's included with the Q1 amp:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosod

gerelmx1986 said:


> still Works? WOW. i remmeber i wanted one of those because the cool-looking screen


 
have you been like this?


----------



## Paul Graham

First proper Listening session today after a year. ( As i explained earlier the other day ) 
  
 These cans were the last Headphone's I purchased. I had them custom built.
 They are a pair of Senn-Grado's. Sennheiser drivers in a pair of custom made cups ( Wood is Lignum Vitae. ) ( You will find the details/spec in a thread dedicated to the build on my profile ) 
 Custom made cable terminated in an iBasso balanced connector. The balanced to single ended adaptor cable is a Toxic Cables White Widow.
 Rockbox'd iPod Video 5.5g - Toxic Cables LOD - Topping NX1.
 The amp is a cheap little thing that punches way above its weight.
 The sound is so crisp and clear, NO hiss detectable. noise levels are literally through the floor!
 Lows are tight and not too overwhelming, Mids are slightly more emphasised than I usually like, Yet with these having a beautiful crystal crisp high end, Its balanced out nicely.
 Currently listening to a FLAC version of Lavinia Meijer - Passaggio - Einaudi By Lavinia ( 2013 ) in 450kBit. And the harp is astonishing to hear.  
  

  

  
 The length of the chord is due to these originally being designed as my Front Room "Lounger" cans.


----------



## Paul Graham

And I unpacked the Voyager. Made by Graham Slee. 
 Still a very solid contender and amazing headphone amp.


----------



## Paul Graham

And how about some portable tube action?


----------



## pmrcrazzy

[/IMG]

Best 350$ headphones ive ever herd.


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## fourrobert13

pmrcrazzy said:


>


 
 That's a handful.


----------



## PinkyPowers

pmrcrazzy said:


>




Why not detach the AK amp and just use that big mofo? Is it because it stacks better with the extra size?


----------



## qafro

Mojo > CEIM 6p


----------



## jsq1

is there a consensus of what the best portable amplifier is? I've heard my friends FIIO. that sounded pretty amazing for a portable rig.


----------



## PinkyPowers

jsq1 said:


> is there a consensus of what the best portable amplifier is? I've heard my friends FIIO. that sounded pretty amazing for a portable rig.




It's more about setting a budget, and finding the best within that budget. 

There are often a few great choices at each price bracket. But first you must figure yours out.


----------



## Deftone

qafro said:


> Mojo > CEIM 6p


 
  
 Looks a little cramped, take a look at the pelican 1040 with foam insert if you want a bit more room.


----------



## PinkyPowers

AK120II>64Audio U12 B1

I feel like sound can't get better than this. If it can, I don't want to know about it, because I'm truly content with this setup.


----------



## Deftone

pinkypowers said:


> AK120II>64Audio U12 B1
> 
> I feel like sound can't get better than this. If it can, I don't want to know about it, because I'm truly content with this setup.


 
  
 Dont listen to a mojo then lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> AK120II>64Audio U12 B1
> 
> I feel like sound can't get better than this. If it can, I don't want to know about it, because I'm truly content with this setup.




You'll be back, back in the purchasing lane of curiosity in no time. 

Its your destiny, Mr Pinky.


----------



## PinkyPowers

You're probably right.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## RedJohn456

FiiO X7 + AM5 => Audioquest Nighthawks


----------



## gmahler2u

what sony is that?


----------



## Deftone

Zx1


----------



## ExpatinJapan

IBasso IT03 and CEntrance Hifi Skyn, Flacplayer app






Opus#1


----------



## Montyburns

expatinjapan said:


> IBasso IT03 and CEntrance Hifi Skyn, Flacplayer app
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tips are those in the second photo?


----------



## WickedChicken

iPhone + Livv Headphones = sweat proof wireless freedom.
 Perhaps not the highest fidelity but the lack of wires allows for a lot of freedom.  Definitely the best Gym solution I own.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

wickedchicken said:


> iPhone + Livv Headphones = sweat proof wireless freedom.
> Perhaps not the highest fidelity but the lack of wires allows for a lot of freedom.  Definitely the best Gym solution I own.


 
  
 But, but, but..... you have a headphone jack.....?!?!?!?!
  
 Kidding aside, do those stay on the head nicely?  I need to try something different...


----------



## WickedChicken

buttuglyjeff said:


> But, but, but..... you have a headphone jack.....?!?!?!?!
> 
> Kidding aside, do those stay on the head nicely?  I need to try something different...


 

 I have an iPhone 7 coming today so won't have a headphone jack for long 
  
 As for your question,  staying on the head is something they do very very well  They were designed by an ex-NFL player (with a bit of help from Dale Lott of Aurisonics) specifically for athletes to stay put under any circumstances and they definitely delivered in that regard.  They also have 8 GB of on board storage so technically you can go completely device free but I haven't  actually tried out that option yet.
  
 They do sound pretty good although perhaps a tad bass heavy but that should all be tweakable once they get their App out.  Obviously they are no match for my Alpha Primes but I never expected them to.  For working out, walking the dog, and getting stuff done around the house they will get the job done admirably.


----------



## bana

hifichris said:


>


 

 Where did you get cable from please?


----------



## HiFiChris

bana said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 I'm not 100% sure anymore - it was either an accessory of my FiiO E6 or I purchased it separately on ebay - however I'm sure it's a FiiO cable. I think the first is the case. Its model number is "FiiO L8" by the way.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

LEAR BTC-01 bluetooth cable for IEMs and JOMO6R


----------



## audiofreakie

Ve Monk Plus Earbuds Over Ear.
Iphone 5.
Best bang for bucks.


----------



## singleended58

audiofreakie said:


> Ve Monk Plus Earbuds Over Ear.
> Iphone 5.
> Best bang for bucks.




How did you do this way?


----------



## audiofreakie

singleended58 said:


> How did you do this way?




I'm using MMCX connector. With this mod I can use all my iem cable for my earbuds.


----------



## Podster

taggerung said:


> Where did you get that short 3.5mm cable? I have one from JDS labs but it doesn't do well with phone cases.


 

 Got mine from JDS Labs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## eddie0817

Too much cables....


----------



## Mimouille

Shanling M1 > Linum Super BAX advanced edition > Shure 846


----------



## HiFiChris

mimouille said:


> Shanling M1 > Linum Super BAX advanced edition > Shure 846


 
  
 Is there any hiss with this combination? If so, how much?


----------



## jpelg

audiofreakie said:


> I'm using MMCX connector. With this mod I can use all my iem cable for my earbuds.


 
  
 That is one of the most amazing mods I've ever seen!


----------



## learn2route

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mimouille

hifichris said:


> Is there any hiss with this combination? If so, how much?


I am very sensitive to hiss and didn't hear anything but didn't really test with songs with really quiet passages. Will test again when I have time but I doubt there is any.


----------



## NPWS




----------



## krismusic

eddie0817 said:


> Too much cables....



That sends my OCD off the scale!!!


----------



## Podster

eddie0817 said:


> Too much cables....


 
 I'm pretty sure Head-Fi has rules maybe laws about this stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost as bad as walking into a rogue data center


----------



## Marat Sar

learn2route said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 
  
 What's that interconnect? (The one connecting Mojo to V5?)


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## krismusic

podster said:


> I'm pretty sure Head-Fi has rules maybe laws about this stuff:blink: Almost as bad as walking into a rogue data center:eek:



Arrrghhh!


----------



## Deftone




----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


>




I like that case or something similar, how much $ and where can I buy?


----------



## boblauer

Check monoprice for cases, pick and pluck foam. I used one for storing my HD650 and balanced cable was on sale $18.


----------



## learn2route

Just normal silver mini to mini cable 



marat sar said:


> learn2route said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mimouille

learn2route said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I there something under the Mojo? Does the V5 add something soundwise?


----------



## karloil

mimouille said:


> I there something under the Mojo? Does the V5 add something soundwise?




I believe it's a reflection of the Mojo.


----------



## qafro

How do you compare the DAP sound quality to other DAPs like AKXXX or FiiO?
  
  
 Quote:


mimouille said:


> Shanling M1 > Linum Super BAX advanced edition > Shure 846


----------



## CraftyClown

karloil said:


> I believe it's a reflection of the Mojo.


 

 Not just any old reflection! That reflection costs £600 and provides a wider soundstage and significantly better separation of instruments. I have one on order.
  
 A true audiophile upgrade


----------



## krismusic

craftyclown said:


> Not just any old reflection! That reflection costs £600 and provides a wider soundstage and significantly better separation of instruments. I have one on order.
> 
> A true audiophile upgrade



Do post your impressions as soon as you get it. Before new toy syndrome wears off!


----------



## CraftyClown

krismusic said:


> Do post your impressions as soon as you get it. Before new toy syndrome wears off!


 

 Absolutely. I plan on doing an extensive review


----------



## bmichels

craftyclown said:


> Not just any old reflection! That reflection costs £600 and provides a wider soundstage and significantly better separation of instruments. I have one on order.
> 
> A true audiophile upgrade


 
  
 So what exactly is that device under the MOJO ???  please can you show us and provide a link to this "magic add-on device"


----------



## CraftyClown

bmichels said:


> So what exactly is that device under the MOJO ???  please can you show us and provide a link to this "magic add-on device"


 

 ​It's called the reflection, from Emperor's clothes audio. It's guaranteed to improve any source it's connected to.
  
 Truly magic


----------



## NaiveSound

Empire Ears Zeus XR (switch)


----------



## Podster

krismusic said:


> Arrrghhh!


 

 Zoiks, did I hit a nerve Capt. Bligh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 Enjoying two ladies this morning Rose & Roxanne


----------



## Mimouille

I just got it and don't intend to compare as I will use it as a transport. Keep in mind it costs 100$ so you should compare to...comparable DAPs.


----------



## boblauer

craftyclown said:


> ​It's called the reflection, from Emperor's clothes audio. It's guaranteed to improve any source it's connected to.
> 
> Truly magic


 
 Designed by HC Andersen and used by Panic at the Disco ?


----------



## karloil




----------



## NaiveSound

These Monks are ok for working out?


----------



## starcraft2

karloil said:


>




What earbuds ate those?


----------



## boblauer

starcraft2 said:


> What earbuds ate those?


 
 Looks like Monk + Candy edition terminated with a balanced plug running out of a Fiio X7 with balanced amp module.


----------



## NaiveSound

Delete


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I like that case or something similar, how much $ and where can I buy?


 
  
 pelican 1060 with pluck foam, i dont know the US prices.


----------



## learn2route

mimouille said:


> I there something under the Mojo? Does the V5 add something soundwise?




Nothing underneath the mojo. Yes. It does make the music sound more warm


----------



## boblauer

deftone said:


> pelican 1060 with pluck foam, i dont know the US prices.


 
 @$17 for case plus another $10 for the foam via Amazon. Case looked much bigger in photo than a 1060.


----------



## eddie0817

How's the pair of CV5 with IEM?

Is that good ?




learn2route said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## learn2route

eddie0817 said:


> How's the pair of CV5 with IEM?
> 
> Is that good ?


 
  
 I owned ALO National Plus Solid state amp and now the CV5.  I like both for different reasons.. Tubes, like analog recordings, have a more full-bodied sound than transistor gear. There's a "roundness" to tube sound that solid-state gear never equals.   In short, it's depend on the kind of music I listen.


----------



## karloil

starcraft2 said:


> What earbuds ate those?


 
  
 boblauer's right on the money - VE Monk Candy terminated to Balanced


----------



## denis1976

Paw gold plus tralucent woooowwwww


----------



## H20Fidelity

denis1976 said:


> Paw gold plus tralucent woooowwwww


 
  
 What cable are you using there?


----------



## CraftyClown

denis1976 said:


> Paw gold plus tralucent woooowwwww


 
  
 Ha ha, good to see you enjoying the 1plus2s mate


----------



## denis1976

h20fidelity said:


> What cable are you using there?


is from swan cable, don't know the model it came with the IEM but CraftyClown knows


----------



## H20Fidelity

denis1976 said:


> is from swan cable, don't know the model it came with the IEM but CraftyClown knows


 
  
 Swan cable, fishing line, sacred hair strands, they'll sound fabulous regardless.


----------



## krismusic

podster said:


> Zoiks, did I hit a nerve Capt. Bligh:blink:
> 
> Enjoying two ladies this morning Rose & Roxanne:tongue_smile:



Lucky man!


----------



## Redcarmoose

After 100s of hours of use I can say that these $8 IEMs are my favorite headphones in the world.

Truly I can't believe that they cost so little at even 1/3 of what they were when they came out.


http://m.ebay.com/itm/REMAX-RM-S1-Pro-In-ear-3-5mm-Wired-Sport-Hook-Earphone-with-Mic-Volume-Control-/232089951349?var=&hash=item3609a39c75%3Am%3AmbEGPq_d41q5lMqsLnmQrKA&_trkparms=pageci%253Ac4c8aac1-8d64-11e6-9747-74dbd18099da%257Cparentrq%253Aa4ba668c1570a2a4e4948831fffdc45f%257Ciid%253A2


----------



## starcraft2

redcarmoose said:


> After 100s of hours of use I can say that these $8 IEMs are my favorite headphones in the world.
> 
> Truly I can't believe that they cost so little at even 1/3 of what they were when they came out.
> 
> ...




This looks like you are advertising them.


----------



## denis1976

h20fidelity said:


> Swan cable, fishing line, sacred hair strands, they'll sound fabulous regardless.


is from Swan audio really


----------



## Redcarmoose

starcraft2 said:


> This looks like you are advertising them.




Well, I don't own any megabuck IEMs, so Iim no expert there. Still after 100s of hours I just came to realize how great they are. Just a product which would be a true benifit for the community as a whole.

It's really a post based on simple passion.


They are bass heavy and not flat. Don't know about the retailer I posted but S1s are obtainable in the USA.


----------



## HiFiChris

I just noticed that my Sennheiser IE 800 looks somewhat like the exhaust pipes of a Chevrolet Corvette (C6 model generation).


----------



## howdy

Listening to my Opus#1 and Dunu 2Kj while winterizing my camper and checking out Head-fi

.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## Mimouille

Shanling M1 > DHC Symbiote V3 Titanium barrel > Earsonics S-EM9


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


>


 
 I also have a sony VAIO


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nice Mimouille. I just built a cable very close to that, using all Eidolic plugs and connectors. But the wire is SPC Litz from Toxic. Though it's non-Toxic brand.


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> Nice @Mimouille. I just built a cable very close to that, using all Eidolic plugs and connectors. But the wire is SPC Litz from Toxic. Though it's non-Toxic brand.


 
 Very nice. Toxic wire is very nice too. I have tried all cables and find sound differences minimal if any, but ergonomics and looks are very important to me. And Eidolic has the prettiest stuff


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Very nice. Toxic wire is very nice too. I have tried all cables and find sound differences minimal if any, but ergonomics and looks are very important to me. And Eidolic has the prettiest stuff




Ergonomics was the driving force behind this build. I hated how stiff and scratchy the Pandora was, and wanted something that didn't make me dread using IEMs.


----------



## NaiveSound

To me it's microphonics, I wonder what a sub 100$ option for a 2 pin connect would be


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> To me it's microphonics, I wonder what a sub 100$ option for a 2 pin connect would be


 
 These two are roughly in the price range:
  
 http://www.beataudiolab.com/products/billow-beat-audio-premium-upgrade-cable?taxon_id=22 
 http://www.effectaudio.com/arthur-856.html 
  
 Oh sorry, I thought you said sub 100 Million.


----------



## Modeux

My first serious portable rig. Sony A25, Sony Xba-300ap with cable upgrade, and Cayin C5. I am beyond blown away at the sound quality. I seriously wish I got into this a lot sooner.


----------



## hemtmaker

AK240->Wywire Red->Ether C Flow


----------



## Gosod

animal said:


> Yeah, from all the unboxing and reviews etc. I have seen they all came with the cable you got.
> 
> Not sure if the latest batch of E12's ship with the shorter 3.5mm cable, which is exactly the same one that's included with the Q1 amp:
> 
> ...


 
I can't find a description of this little cable. 
What is it made of?


----------



## jmills8

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I can't find a description of this little cable.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=111111]What is it made of?[/COLOR]


 Free.


----------



## CraftyClown

Champagne gold Questyle QP1R / Toxic Silver Widow cable / Tralucent Ref1 too
  
 Match made in heaven


----------



## qafro

mimouille said:


> [COLOR=1D2129]Shanling M1 > DHC Symbiote V3 Titanium barrel > Earsonics S-EM9[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's does M1 sounds like


----------



## Mimouille

qafro said:


> How's does M1 sounds like


very good for the size and price.


----------



## Kundi

Cable from audio minor? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyd4

Work rig for today hehe


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone got a nice looking micro usb OTG picture with your gear? Need one for a dedicated phone to mojo, super short cable in need to stack and preferably an L shape


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> Anyone got a nice looking micro usb OTG picture with your gear? Need one for a dedicated phone to mojo, super short cable in need to stack and preferably an L shape


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Micro-USB-B-at-both-ends-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/301228419677?hash=item46229cea5d:g:F90AAOSwAL9Ui~qM 
  
 Thanks to @H20Fidelity


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Micro-USB-B-at-both-ends-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/301228419677?hash=item46229cea5d:g:F90AAOSwAL9Ui~qM
> 
> Thanks to @H20Fidelity




Yeah that's the first one I've seen around. Any nicer looking ones? Like even cloth over the cable part? Anything nicer about the same length?


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> Yeah that's the first one I've seen around. Any nicer looking ones? Like even cloth over the cable part? Anything nicer about the same length?


 
 You can ask any of the leading cable makers to make one out of their cables, will cost more. I get mine on taobao, but you have to be in China.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

naivesound said:


> Anyone got a nice looking micro usb OTG picture with your gear? Need one for a dedicated phone to mojo, super short cable in need to stack and preferably an L shape



IBasso make one also


----------



## thesheik137

naivesound said:


> Yeah that's the first one I've seen around. Any nicer looking ones? Like even cloth over the cable part? Anything nicer about the same length?


 
 There is this ALO audio knockoff called SLK audio, lol. Never tried it myself, as I'm not sure its worth paying that much for an unknown company but it still looks slick:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLK-Audio-Single-crystal-silver-MINI-TO-MICRO-USB-Decode-Audio-Cable-HIFI-Wire-/252289931301?hash=item3abda6d825:g:d3MAAOSwWTRWwn9E


----------



## blazinblazin




----------



## H20Fidelity

naivesound said:


> Yeah that's the first one I've seen around. Any nicer looking ones? Like even cloth over the cable part? Anything nicer about the same length?




For really pretty OTG short cables they can be found on Chinese sites like Taobao but navigating around them is awkward for only English speakers because it's all in Chinese. You can try Mister Tao who works as a middle man as thier site is in English.


----------



## Fungus




----------



## Toulouse

blazinblazin said:


>



I wish FiiO still offered the HS15 stacking kit. It looks more secure than the HS12.


----------



## blazinblazin

toulouse said:


> I wish FiiO still offered the HS15 stacking kit. It looks more secure than the HS12.




This is my 2nd HS16 stacking kit.

Its either their material is too weak or the rubberband they gave is too strong. It breaks my first frame. My HS12 for my X1 was much stronger.


----------



## Toulouse

blazinblazin said:


> This is my 2nd HS16 stacking kit.
> 
> Its either their material is too weak or the rubberband they gave is too strong. It breaks my first frame. My HS12 for my X1 was much stronger.




Nice to know. Now I won't feel bad about ordering the HS12.

BTW: leave it to me to mention the stacking kit and say nothing about your great iem and cable. They look sweet


----------



## NaiveSound

h20fidelity said:


> For really pretty OTG short cables they can be found on Chinese sites like Taobao but navigating around them is awkward for only English speakers because it's all in Chinese. You can try Mister Tao who works as a middle man as thier site is in English.




Mister Tao didn't work, but I do want a pretty, and a short micro usb to micro usb OTG... Really want one.. How can I go about?


----------



## Taggerung

naivesound said:


> Mister Tao didn't work, but I do want a pretty, and a short micro usb to micro usb OTG... Really want one.. How can I go about?



I buy all my short interconnects from this seller. He has a good selection.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/7cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/291627247760?hash=item43e656a890%3Ag%3AKMcAAOSwnipWWrp4&_trkparms=pageci%253Aa30a7cb7-8f14-11e6-918a-005056a021a8%257Cparentrq%253Aafc8b1221570a5e0a2000613fffccbc3%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## NaiveSound

taggerung said:


> I buy all my short interconnects from this seller. He has a good selection.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/7cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/291627247760?hash=item43e656a890%3Ag%3AKMcAAOSwnipWWrp4&_trkparms=pageci%253Aa30a7cb7-8f14-11e6-918a-005056a021a8%257Cparentrq%253Aafc8b1221570a5e0a2000613fffccbc3%257Ciid%253A1




Those are functional, but ugly. Was looking for better looking ones


----------



## clee290

naivesound said:


> Those are functional, but ugly. Was looking for better looking ones


 
 How about:  
 http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
  
 They also have these cheaper ones:
 http://penonaudio.com/Micro-USB-to-Micro-USB-OTG-Cable


----------



## Podster

It was the old Red, White and Blues today


----------



## audiofreakie

modeux said:


> My first serious portable rig. Sony A25, Sony Xba-300ap with cable upgrade, and Cayin C5. I am beyond blown away at the sound quality. I seriously wish I got into this a lot sooner.



XBA300 user detected.


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiofreakie said:


> XBA300 user detected.


 
 wow beautiful cables


----------



## cristobalroy

audiofreakie said:


> XBA300 user detected.


 

 where did you bought your cable sir? beautiful.


----------



## H20Fidelity

naivesound said:


> Mister Tao didn't work, but I do want a pretty, and a short micro usb to micro usb OTG... Really want one.. How can I go about?


 
  
 I'd probably start a thread in the cable section from here on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That way we can keep this thread as intended and possibly find some solutions for future readers.


----------



## pr0b3r

naivesound said:


> Anyone got a nice looking micro usb OTG picture with your gear? Need one for a dedicated phone to mojo, super short cable in need to stack and preferably an L shape


 

 Pure Silver $29 micro USB cable at Penon Audio

 Link: http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable


----------



## Gosod

pr0b3r said:


> Pure Silver $29 micro USB cable at Penon Audio
> 
> Link: http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable


 
they can get another Jack?


----------



## pr0b3r

gosod said:


> they can get another Jack?


 


 Not sure but you can always contact them via Facebook (Penon Penon). Their staff have always been very accommodating to me every time I purchase something there.


----------



## Bengkia369

My entry level rig...


----------



## Gosod

pr0b3r said:


> Not sure but you can always contact them via Facebook (Penon Penon). Their staff have always been very accommodating to me every time I purchase something there.


 
I can't remember my username and password. 
will have to create a new one.


----------



## NPWS




----------



## gerelmx1986

npws said:


>


 
 Mojo in DIABOLIC CLOWN mode


----------



## HiFiChris

Budget DAP testing...


----------



## HiFiChris

Not-so-budget-DAP testing...


----------



## San Man

Taking these demo IEMs out for a spin today, so far it's outstanding!
  
 Couple more pictures:


----------



## willywill

hifichris said:


> Not-so-budget-DAP testing...


 
 Compare to the Plenue S, the M2 is a bargain


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Taking these demo IEMs out for a spin today, so far it's outstanding!


what are they?


----------



## gerelmx1986

My favorite IEMs to date


----------



## San Man

mimouille said:


> what are they?




Message you when I get home Mike


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Taking a break from the review trail...
Campfire Audio Jupiter balanced out Tinsel, Opus#1 Dap.


----------



## Kundi

expatinjapan said:


> Taking a break from the review trail...
> Campfire Audio Jupiter balanced out Tinsel, Opus#1 Dap.


 
 What kind of watch is that?


----------



## Mimouille

Shanling M1 > Mojo > Linum Superbax > Shure SE846


----------



## ExpatinJapan

kundi said:


> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a break from the review trail...
> ...



A wrist watch. 

(Sorry, working. More later).


----------



## Yedaself

kundi said:


> What kind of watch is that?


 
 You can search for "skeleton watches"


----------



## Mimouille

expatinjapan said:


> A wrist watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do they have the same model for men?


----------



## Intensecure

yedaself said:


> You can search for "skeleton watches"



search for Masonic skeleton watches to be precise...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

mimouille said:


> Do they have the same model for men?


Hah ha. Nice one 

(i keel yew later senor...)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

kundi said:


> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a break from the review trail...
> ...



Ok.
As others have noted it is a Skeleton watch ( a watch often without a face that reveals the inner workings).

This particular watch was originally made by Omega as a pocket watch (on a chain) around 1920.
Recently it was remade as a wristwatch, and the front engraved with various symbolism, and the inside back with a skull.

No battery, just wind up and go.

Added photos....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And some portable rig to stay on topic...






Campfire Audio Jupiter


----------



## blackwolf1006

Transportable rig. I'm trying hard to like this album.


----------



## Mimouille

expatinjapan said:


> Hah ha. Nice one
> 
> (i keel yew later senor...)


The watch is actually pretty nice but couldn't resist.


----------



## audiofreakie

gerelmx1986 said:


> wow beautiful cables



Thank you.



cristobalroy said:


> where did you bought your cable sir? beautiful.




You can buy all from lunashops.
Its just old stock of from my ollection, since I no longer making cables for bussines. Too busy with my job on the office.


----------



## Podster




----------



## H20Fidelity

I bet that C421 makes those Havi sing. That amp was amazing with my ER4S.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I bet that C421 makes those Havi sing. That amp was amazing with my ER4S.


 

 It does H2 and is far superior to the two Toppings I have
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wished I had bought a C5 before John discontinued it in favor of the C5 + DAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I did have John build my CMOY especially for the 702's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well this one here is pretty darn close though!


----------



## Gosod

san man said:


> Taking these demo IEMs out for a spin today, so far it's outstanding!
> 
> Couple more pictures:


 
case like more than this player.


----------



## San Man

Gosod, I'm sorry I don't know what you mean


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> It does H2 and is far superior to the two Toppings I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't like JDS C5 quite as much, didn't have enough aggression to its detail like my old C421.


----------



## hobermonster

JDS Labs C5D (my fiancee painted the etched image on canvas for us and had JDS do this for our anniversary) and FiiO x1 (this is the second gen but i have the original as well)
 Hifiman / Massdrop HE-350


----------



## tylerchris

blackwolf1006 said:


> Transportable rig. I'm trying hard to like this album.




Haha I was listening to the same album as I read this, so decided to post. IPhone 6S (ALAC) -> Centrance HiFi Skyn -> JH Angie's. Not my favorite album, but enjoying it enough. 

Have you heard Macy Gray's new album Stripped? Her first Chesky produced recording, recorded in a church with binaural mic, and was available at 25% off discount a few weeks ago when it was released (there was a thread on here about it). Recommended if you like vocal jazz. 

Edit: How do you like the Woo WA8 Eclipse?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Advanced AcousticWerkes Q earphone review starts.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## blackwolf1006

tylerchris said:


> Haha I was listening to the same album as I read this, so decided to post. IPhone 6S (ALAC) -> Centrance HiFi Skyn -> JH Angie's. Not my favorite album, but enjoying it enough.
> 
> Have you heard Macy Gray's new album Stripped? Her first Chesky produced recording, recorded in a church with binaural mic, and was available at 25% off discount a few weeks ago when it was released (there was a thread on here about it). Recommended if you like vocal jazz.
> 
> Edit: How do you like the Woo WA8 Eclipse?


 
  
 Thanks for the recommendation. 
  
  
 WA8 is worth the buy. Especially if you have limited space or want a transportable option. The sound is very warm and easy to listen to. I find myself listening to it longer than I intended to. The sound was a little off when I started using it but over time I found a sweet spot between the EQ and Volume on the AK380 and the volume on the WA8.
  
  I have a few problems with it. It takes a few minutes to warm up. If you connect to it while it’s warming up you might hear some static. This should eventually go away. I hear a popping sound from my headphones if I turn it off while the headphones are connected. It’s quite loud and it might freak you out a few times.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## Gosod

audiobreeder said:


>


 
it is Sony Zx2?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

[COLOR=111111]it is Sony Zx2?[/COLOR]
[/quote]

Yep! WM not out yet for us


----------



## CraftyClown

Today I shall be pairing my QP1R with my Fostex/Massdrop TH-X00 Purple Hearts and my Tralucent Ref1 too with Rhapsodio RSD OCC MK2 cable


----------



## H20Fidelity

Tralucent IEMs with Rhapsodio cable. A sight to behold.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Tralucent IEMs with Rhapsodio cable. A sight to behold.


Both from Hong Kong.


----------



## davidcotton

hifichris said:


>


 

 Don't normally quote pics, but what's the dap?  Iems are obviously Noble.


----------



## clee290

davidcotton said:


> Don't normally quote pics, but what's the dap?  Iems are obviously Noble.


 

 Cowon Plenue M2, I believe.


----------



## HiFiChris

davidcotton said:


> Don't normally quote pics, but what's the dap?  Iems are obviously Noble.




Cowon Plenue M2 paired with the Noble Audio SAVANNA.


----------



## HiFiChris

RAVPower 26800 mAh powerbank, Cowon Plenue M2 -> Chord Mojo -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII -> KZ (Knowledge Zenith) HDS1:
  
 
 
 

  
Now only somebody needs to find my mistake in this rig - too bad I just noticed it and don't want to re-stack everything again.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Thats the best stack we've seen round these parts in ages! 

Thanks Chris, I enjoyed that.


----------



## CraftyClown

hifichris said:


> RAVPower 26800 mAh powerbank, Cowon Plenue M2 -> Chord Mojo -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII -> KZ (Knowledge Zenith) HDS1:


 
  
  


pinkypowers said:


> Thats the best stack we've seen round these parts in ages!
> 
> Thanks Chris, I enjoyed that.


 
  
  
 It almost looks alive, emerging from the plant life there


----------



## NaiveSound

hifichris said:


> RAVPower 26800 mAh powerbank, Cowon Plenue M2 -> Chord Mojo -> Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII -> KZ (Knowledge Zenith) HDS1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But why such an inferior iem.... I'm puzzled...


----------



## nmatheis

naivesound said:


> But why such an inferior iem.... I'm puzzled...




I was going to ask why throw a KZ IEM into that setup, too  

Maybe it scales exceptionally well? Maybe Chris is just reviewing it and wanted to test out is limits? Maybe he's just teasing us?


----------



## HiFiChris

nmatheis said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > But why such an inferior iem.... I'm puzzled...
> ...


  

  
 Quote:


naivesound said:


> But why such an inferior iem.... I'm puzzled...


 
  
 You don't seem to get the ironic, sarcastic and satiric elements of these pictures.


----------



## nmatheis

hifichris said:


> You don't seem to get the ironic, sarcastic and satiric elements of these pictures.




Well, to be fair I was trying to get at that by asking if you are just teasing us


----------



## HiFiChris

I'll leave the interpretation of the compilation of powerbank -> DAP -> DAC -> Amp -> IEM photos with the plant next to it up to you, guys, just as about every artist does.
  
 And yes, I had a critical and reflective intention when I chose the components and took the photos.


----------



## NaiveSound

Lol.... I guess... Just to be polite

Just messing, I just didn't know. I thought maybe that kz company came out with a high end iem idk... I have there atr for gym, it's OK for what I use it for


----------



## hung031086




----------



## sonickarma




----------



## unknownguardian

sonickarma said:


>



how do you find the pairing of tera and v5?


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## jmills8

Beat Audios Silver/Gold/Metals $2,000 Billow Cable, Chord Hugo, Aurisonics 2.5.


----------



## krismusic

hifichris said:


> You don't seem to get the ironic, sarcastic and satiric elements of these pictures.



Phew! I was going to say that's exactly what I don't want to be carting around, but thought it might seem a bit snarky!


----------



## HiFiChris

krismusic said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > You don't seem to get the ironic, sarcastic and satiric elements of these pictures.
> ...


 
  
 I would probably use a stack like this (however with a decent IEM/headphone) at home (semi-transportable) or even a hotel room, but never outside. I don't even use two-device-stacks anymore outside since there are fortunately enough modern DAPs that make them redundant. Fortunately the days when a two-device-stack was* really necessary* for linearly driving super sensitive multi-driver IEMs without any background noise or frequency shift are over.


----------



## Toulouse

hifichris said:


> I would probably use a stack like this (however with a decent IEM/headphone) at home (semi-transportable) or even a hotel room, but never outside. I don't even use two-device-stacks anymore outside since there are fortunately enough modern DAPs that make them redundant. Fortunately the days when a two-device-stack was *really necessary* for linearly driving super sensitive multi-driver IEMs without any background noise or frequency shift are over.



I suspect that my portable amp serves two main functions: 1) it gives me a rotary volume control and 2) it pleases my eyes.


----------



## omastic

Office rig for the day (UM Martian + QP1R)


----------



## PinkyPowers

omastic said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome setup. How does it sound?


----------



## omastic

pinkypowers said:


> Awesome setup. How does it sound?


 
 Sounds great! Excellent resolution and musicality.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote:
  
 Can you tell us your setup please.. 
  
  
  


mimouille said:


>


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


>


 
 Shanling M1 => USB C to micro USB DIY cable => Mojo => DIY silver cable => Shure KSE1500


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Shanling M1 => USB C to micro USB DIY cable => Mojo => DIY silver cable => Shure KSE1500


 
  
 Do you have fries with that, or?


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> Shanling M1 => USB C to micro USB DIY cable => Mojo => DIY silver cable => Shure KSE1500


 
 Thank you very much   looks very tasty!


----------



## AnakChan

My portable setup has been very simple these days. FitEar MH335DW-SR via a special made order connector (I love this very much!) to the Sony Bluetooth MUC-M2BT1 with the iPhone 7 being the source.


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> Thank you very much   looks very tasty!


 
 It is...very
  


anakchan said:


> My portable setup has been very simple these days. FitEar MH335DW-SR via a special made order connector (I love this very much!) to the Sony Bluetooth MUC-M2BT1 with the iPhone 7 being the source.


 
 Less is more...money


----------



## denis1976

Morning listen


----------



## Gosod

audiobreeder said:


> it is Sony Zx2?


 
 Yep! WM not out yet for us[/quote]

How loud are you listening to him?


----------



## Mooflotic

Sorry FiiO, untill you release a stable 3.0 firmware this is my goto setup.
  
 Just arrived by the way


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Deftone

considering the high prices of AK players they sure do sell pretty well.


----------



## Mooflotic

deftone said:


> considering the high prices of AK players they sure do sell pretty well.


 
 They also sound pretty well and have a wonderful interface. Then we can go into a price/quality quarrel but it just goes back to personal tastes.


----------



## surfratt




----------



## surfratt

My portable Rig.  Sorry for bad pics.  Loving it!!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

deftone said:


> considering the high prices of AK players they sure do sell pretty well.


 
  
 I personally think that they are (to varying degrees) overpriced, like so many things in this hobby.
  
 But then again, they do offer very slick interfaces (for audiophile standards) and are well built. Also there are not a large amount of high target alternatives out there.
 And in my particular case, dual-micro SD.
  

  
 Hiking + Music + Cliffs = Greatness


----------



## surfratt




----------



## Podster

Here's one for us less fortunate guys


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Here's one for us less fortunate guys


 
 I resemble that remark!
  
 Any issues with the C3? Seems there are conflicting remarks of issues but like anything in life there are two sides and opposing forces. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mimouille

podster said:


> Here's one for us less fortunate guys:rolleyes:


Less fortuned is not necessarily less fortunate...mo money mo problems.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> I resemble that remark!
> 
> Any issues with the C3? Seems there are conflicting remarks of issues but like anything in life there are two sides and opposing forces. Have a great weekend.


 

 Not so far Bob, the little thing is built like Fort Knox! I've only been able to get my lower rez 16Bit files to play on it but I've put about 1400 into it's internal drive and they sound very good through my D2002's and been jamming on my TFZ S1's today and love this thing, very smooth and detailed and more importantly musical


----------



## Yobster69

surfratt said:


> My portable Rig.  Sorry for bad pics.  Loving it!!


Prey tell, what monitors are those? They look bullet proof.....


----------



## sonickarma

yobster69 said:


> Prey tell, what monitors are those? They look bullet proof.....


 
 I suspect Kumitate Lab Trio  
  
 http://www.kumitatelab.com/trio/


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Not so far Bob, the little thing is built like Fort Knox! I've only been able to get my lower rez 16Bit files to play on it but I've put about 1400 into it's internal drive and they sound very good through my D2002's and been jamming on my TFZ S1's today and love this thing, very smooth and detailed and more importantly musical


 
 That seems to be the common not playing 24 bit files. I'm looking for another small DAP, going to give my son my Benjie and may get another of those or and the C3 intrigues me because of all the nice reports about sound signature.


----------



## surfratt

yobster69 said:


> Prey tell, what monitors are those? They look bullet proof.....


 

 Kumitate Trio.  Sterling Silver.  Beautiful, sound great and heavy


----------



## PinkyPowers

Pinky's enjoying Joanne quite a lot.



AK120ii>U12>Joanne 24bit


----------



## CraftyClown

pinkypowers said:


> Pinky's enjoying Joanne quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> AK120ii>U12>Joanne 24bit




Lovely photo sir. Good album?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Best Gaga yet. And I was already a fan.


----------



## surfratt

sonickarma said:


> I suspect Kumitate Lab Trio
> 
> http://www.kumitatelab.com/trio/


 

 Yep


----------



## Yobster69

surfratt said:


> Yep


Woah! Not come across these until now, and that's rare. What's adjustable? Just the bass or the crossover in general? And not being in any fluent in in Asian language, what's the damage $£?


----------



## surfratt

yobster69 said:


> Woah! Not come across these until now, and that's rare. What's adjustable? Just the bass or the crossover in general? And not being in any fluent in in Asian language, what's the damage $£?


 

 Bass is adjustable.  These are not made anymore and even when they were, were extremely rare.  Only can buy used, and they are expensive, if you are lucky to find them.


----------



## surfratt

yobster69 said:


> Woah! Not come across these until now, and that's rare. What's adjustable? Just the bass or the crossover in general? And not being in any fluent in in Asian language, what's the damage $£?


 

 Jaben Hk has a pair for 15,800 HK which is over $2000 US.  Only pair I can see for sale at the moment worldwide.


----------



## iJay

boblauer said:


> That seems to be the common not playing 24 bit files. I'm looking for another small DAP, going to give my son my Benjie and may get another of those or and the C3 intrigues me because of all the nice reports about sound signature.




The c3 will play 24/44.1 WAV without issue. I use Foobar2000 with certain converter settings. I personally like 16/44.1 so I don't usually bother.


----------



## boblauer

I should have been more specific and 24 bit flag. I have about1500 of those Is need to filter out


----------



## lookingforIEMs

surfratt said:


> Jaben Hk has a pair for 15,800 HK which is over $2000 US.  Only pair I can see for sale at the moment worldwide.





There are quite a few on sale here in Singapore in the trading app Carousell.

Edit: they're less than 2kusd too


----------



## cristobalroy

surfratt said:


>


 
 Sir where did you bought your AK240 leather case? thanks


----------



## cristobalroy

Eargasm


----------



## H20Fidelity

boblauer said:


> That seems to be the common not playing 24 bit files. I'm looking for another small DAP, going to give my son my Benjie and may get another of those or and the C3 intrigues me because of all the nice reports about sound signature.




If I remember correctly C3 will only play 24bit WAV files. They kind of cheated in the specifications list.


----------



## Yobster69

surfratt said:


> Jaben Hk has a pair for 15,800 HK which is over $2000 US.  Only pair I can see for sale at the moment worldwide.


Well they are certainly unusual and beautiful, but does the sound warrant the TOTL price as well? are there any other IEM's you would compare them to?


----------



## surfratt

cristobalroy said:


> Sir where did you bought your AK240 leather case? thanks


 

 Bought the AK240SS from a fellow headfier and included was the original case and 2 more , brown one in pic and a black one too.


----------



## surfratt

yobster69 said:


> Well they are certainly unusual and beautiful, but does the sound warrant the TOTL price as well? are there any other IEM's you would compare them to?


 

 I think they sound wonderful, but not at the 2k price range.  They are mostly this price due to rarity (not many made) and materials (sterling silver), but they do sound wonderful.  The others I have are ie800, Heir audio4, earsonics Velvet and Utrasone Signature Pro.  The Trio is much better, imo, than those.  With regards to other, more expensive iems, other members would have to give you a comparison.


----------



## willywill

craftyclown said:


> Lovely photo sir. Good album?


 
 If you don't care about the FLAC vs MP3, Amazon got the full album for $4
 https://www.amazon.com/Joanne-Explicit-Lady-Gaga/dp/B01M1MPK2Z?linkCode=as1&tag=fatwalletcom&ascsubtag=ebs2d0d1d1477081900953sbe


----------



## CraftyClown

willywill said:


> If you don't care about the FLAC vs MP3, Amazon got the full album for $4
> https://www.amazon.com/Joanne-Explicit-Lady-Gaga/dp/B01M1MPK2Z?linkCode=as1&tag=fatwalletcom&ascsubtag=ebs2d0d1d1477081900953sbe




Thank you, although I do prefer a minimum of CD quality.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifiman MegaMini unboxing. Review to follow


----------



## justrest

Audio Theraphy.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Audio Dorado unboxing.
  
 Full unboxing here:
http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2016/10/campfire-audio-dorado-unboxing.html
  
 review to follow.
  
 regards
 expat


----------



## jmills8

You live by a beach or river ?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

jmills8 said:


> You live by a beach or river ?


No just arranging stuff i found around the house.
Making it colorful and fun. We have enough photos with white backgrounds (although i do that too for some items).


----------



## willywill

Love this rig, i like to keep the leather cover on the ZX2 that way the screen won't be a distraction and help me get 48 hours of playback


----------



## georib

It sounds sweet!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Deftone

mimouille said:


> Less fortuned is not necessarily less fortunate...*mo money mo problems.*


 
  
 oh yeah? cant decide what to play with next?


----------



## audiofreakie

Same setup, different photos


----------



## Mimouille

deftone said:


> oh yeah? cant decide what to play with?


 
 Campfire Audio Vega? Dita Dream? Something else?


----------



## rudi0504

Work of Art in Portable Audio World 
These two are my best looking set up 

Source:
AK 380 Copper made in Korea

Amp:
AK 380 Amp Copper

IEM:
Kumikate Trio Silver Sterling made in Japan

Music:
Zubin Mehta 
Wiener Philharmoniker
Mahler symphony Nr2

This set up is high end set up in Portable Audio.
I can not imagine 10 Years ago that portable set up can sound so excellent.
Sofar AK 380+AK 380 Amp pair with Kumikate Trio silver sterling has grear synergy.

Note:
If you maintain your Copper and Silver and Brass Material very carefully.
They shine like new open the box i i use only Jeweliry Cloth sofar so great

.


----------



## Mooflotic

rudi0504 said:


> Work of Art in Portable Audio World
> These two are my best looking set up
> 
> Source:
> ...





rudi0504 said:


> Work of Art in Portable Audio World
> These two are my best looking set up
> 
> Source:
> ...




Beautiful setup, a bit radical on materials 
Pay attention on cleaning them often as they will slowly wear away. Especially silver.


----------



## surfratt

rudi0504 said:


> Work of Art in Portable Audio World
> These two are my best looking set up
> 
> Source:
> ...


 

 Another Trio owner/user   I love mine.


----------



## Podster

deftone said:


> oh yeah? cant decide what to play with next?


 

 Right?


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## stefzulj

Nice to see your no-compromise rigs here again rudi.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Advanced Acoustic Werkes Q earphone and Hifiman MegaMini


----------



## Mimouille

Lotoo Paw Gold > DHC Symbiote V3 > Earsonics S-EM9 with Spinfit CP800. Actually sounds better with these tips than with the CP100 (to my ears).


----------



## cristobalroy

audiofreakie said:


> Same setup, different photos


 

 nice cable


----------



## stefzulj

mimouille said:


> [COLOR=1D2129]Lotoo Paw Gold > DHC Symbiote V3 > Earsonics S-EM9 with Spinfit CP800. Actually sounds better with these tips than with the CP100 (to my ears).[/COLOR]




What's on the display?


----------



## Mimouille

stefzulj said:


> What's on the display?


Album cover from Ava Luna


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold > DHC Symbiote V3 > Earsonics S-EM9 with Spinfit CP800. Actually sounds better with these tips than with the CP100 (to my ears).


 
 ooops! broken display? ah no i saw an ambum cover


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Audio Vega (silver color), Dorado (Gold color) and Lyra II (Black color)


----------



## anorphirith

LCD XC
 iBasso DX90
 O2 amplifier 
 (all bought on headfi  except the amp)
 how I need some nice right angle cables


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Advanced AcousticWerkes Q earphone


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> I'll leave the interpretation of the compilation of powerbank -> DAP -> DAC -> Amp -> IEM photos with the plant next to it up to you, guys, just as about every artist does.
> 
> And yes, I had a critical and reflective intention when I chose the components and took the photos.


 
 I personally did not find the HDS1's any crazier than that wire management scheme you got going on there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL One can get really creative with all the holes in these gears
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pod always 6 pages late to the party!


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


>




Oh no you didn't :eek:


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Oh no you didn't :eek:


 Well I needed a DAP to kill rodents and wasn't having any success with the M1. 

Yeah I know...I am having my 40's crisis at 37, and with 11.11 coming in China and Black Friday elsewhere...it is not over.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> Well I needed a DAP to kill rodents and wasn't having any success with the M1.
> 
> Yeah I know...I am having my 40's crisis at 37, and with 11.11 coming in China and Black Friday elsewhere...it is not over.




You're younger than I am by a few years, but I'm willing to be adopted for the hand me downs :evil:


----------



## unknownguardian

mimouille said:


> Well I needed a DAP to kill rodents and wasn't having any success with the M1.
> 
> Yeah I know...I am having my 40's crisis at 37, and with 11.11 coming in China and Black Friday elsewhere...it is not over.



I bet it still wont satisfy you yet. Now you need the 4.4mm sony cable to truly make your ears achieve nirvana.


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> You're younger than I am by a few years, but I'm willing to be adopted for the hand me downs :evil:




Well I already have two boys so raincheck on this one 



unknownguardian said:


> I bet it still wont satisfy you yet. Now you need the 4.4mm sony cable to truly make your ears achieve nirvana.


 It is ordered already


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> Well I already have two boys so raincheck on this one




I have three plus a girl. No wonder I can't afford as many big boy toys


----------



## cazone

X3ii > penon audio cable > mojo > T51p / **** UE
(And some ugly rubber strap to tie everything together)


----------



## H20Fidelity

cazone said:


> X3ii > penon audio cable > mojo > T51p / **** UE
> (And some ugly rubber strap to tie everything together)


 
  
 Cazone, get yourself a FiiO amp strap and run it across ways just under your players screen.
  
 Eventually, when you become a Pro I'll show you where to get glow in dark ones.


----------



## karloil

cazone said:


> X3ii > penon audio cable > mojo > T51p / **** UE
> (And some ugly rubber strap to tie everything together)




Or get a 3M Velcro


----------



## gerelmx1986

nmatheis said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > Well I already have two boys so raincheck on this one
> ...


 
 one of the benefits of being gay (le$$ to spend), i can afford big boy toys


----------



## Montyburns

gerelmx1986 said:


> one of the benefits of being gay (le$$ to spend), i can afford big boy toys


 

 That made me laugh out loud. I've never heard anyone put those two things together before. You should have Glaad figure out a way to market that notion.


----------



## Mimouille

montyburns said:


> That made me laugh out loud. I've never heard anyone put those two things together before. You should have Glaad figure out a way to market that notion.


Gay people are already targeted by many as having a higher purchasing power.


----------



## Podster

karloil said:


> Or get a 3M Velcro


 

 Not that H2 did not crack me up on those glowbies I went with the Velcro here because this little rig required a smaller than usual band
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Was not going to touch that Gerelmx, everybody is over sensitive these days! Not only do I have two boys Mimouille but two teenage eating machines


----------



## sonickarma

Bliss


----------



## gerelmx1986

podster said:


> karloil said:
> 
> 
> > Or get a 3M Velcro
> ...


 
 me, sensitive? naaaa, only if i get attacked then yeah but no way i am such a p***sy, you can touch me but not hit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW i want to get my next portable rig, the WM1A walkman, the sibling of the one mimoullie has


----------



## Podster

gerelmx1986 said:


> me, sensitive? naaaa, only if i get attacked then yeah but no way i am such a p***sy, you can touch me but not hit me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It was not you I was so much worried about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mimouille has some killer setups like that dasturdly Pinky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those fella's make me Jelli all the time


----------



## gerelmx1986

podster said:


> It was not you I was so much worried about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 once heard he works in a bank or something like that ... wondering now the way he gets these killer gear... 0% interest loans... and yeah a common mortal like us that we don't work i finances we get high % interest rates for a loan or a late-pay credit card* that's life and we shall get what we can really afford*


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> It was not you I was so much worried about:wink_face:
> 
> Mimouille has some killer setups like that dasturdly Pinky:rolleyes: Those fella's make me Jelli all the time:bigsmile_face:




Compared to Mimouille's many many setups, I'm listening to crickets inside a tin can. 

-~::*Edit*::~-
In fact, I think my purchases will slow down to a crawl now. I've reached what I feel to be my own personal pinnacle. In both my desktop system and mobile. Any significant upgrades (if such a thing exists) cost so much more than what I currently own, I can't afford to even think about it.

And luckily for me, I don't want to.

I would like to get my hands on a PAW Gold, though.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> Compared to Mimouille's many many setups, I'm listening to crickets inside a tin can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 And luckily for me, I don't want to.

 I would like to get my hands on a PAW Gold, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't know, these seem counterproductive no? I'm not 100% sure but I think you just enable yourself


----------



## PinkyPowers

Don't we all?


----------



## cazone

h20fidelity said:


> Cazone, get yourself a FiiO amp strap and run it across ways just under your players screen.
> 
> Eventually, when you become a Pro I'll show you where to get glow in dark ones.


 

 yeah. should do that.
 like the thing called FiiO HS12 ? 
 a glowing one might be useful to find the fiio in the dark ...


----------



## boblauer

mimouille said:


> Well I already have two boys so raincheck on this one


 
 How about a decrepit uncle? Anything to get to use some of your left overs, your gear is top notch.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cazone said:


> yeah. should do that.
> like the thing called FiiO HS12 ?
> a glowing one might be useful to find the fiio in the dark ...


 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Pair-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-for-Mobilephone-MINI-AMP-Binding-/121242679490?hash=item1c3aa078c2:g:OJkAAMXQlgtSvTVa


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Some stores have wrist bands for .99 cents and it works perfectly and secure for higher stacks too.


----------



## karloil

podster said:


> Not that H2 did not crack me up on those glowbies I went with the Velcro here because this little rig required a smaller than usual band:wink_face:




I mean the 3M Velco with one side that has the sticky thingy and the other side has the velco. That will make your rig look cleaner


----------



## Mimouille

audiobreeder said:


> Some stores have wrist bands for .99 cents and it works perfectly and secure for higher stacks too.







karloil said:


> I mean the 3M Velco with one side that has the sticky thingy and the other side has the velco. That will make your rig look cleaner




I dislike rubber bands and for my only stack I use 3M dual lock. Works like a charm.


----------



## karloil

mimouille said:


> I dislike rubber bands and for my only stack I use 3M dual lock. Works like a charm.




Yeah thats it! 3M dual locks!


----------



## NPWS




----------



## eddie0817

DAP:Lotoo PAW GOLD
 Headphone: VE6X1
 Cable:Effect audio Ares ll +
 IC: Effect audio Leonidas 8 wire
 Amp : Mass-kobo model 404


----------



## sonickarma

npws said:


>


 
 Whats in the Rig ?


----------



## gerelmx1986

sonickarma said:


> npws said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 HPs MDR-Z1R and the top is the NW-WM1Z sony walkman the rest i dont know


----------



## NPWS

sonickarma said:


> Whats in the Rig ?


 
  
 headphones sony mdr-z1r
 dap : sony nw-wm1z
 amp : King Sound M-03 & Fostex HP-V1
  


gerelmx1986 said:


> HPs MDR-Z1R and the top is the NW-WM1Z sony walkman the rest i dont know


----------



## FFBookman




----------



## Podster

ffbookman said:


>


 

 Ah yes, the old pocket full-O-Pono
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mimouille, the 3M dual lock is great stuff but I've fallen in love with the velcro wraps that come with Comcast home cable kits these days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Today's mobile unit


----------



## learn2route

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcotton

learn2route said:


> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


 

 What's the player?


----------



## willywill

davidcotton said:


> What's the player?


 
 That's the Cayin I5


----------



## Verasayshi

SD2 with Null Audio Vitesse Silver 2.5mm Balanced + Luxury & Precision L3 

 My favorite pair of IEMs but not my favorite player to pair it with. Prefer the Lotoo Paw 5k via balanced.


----------



## thamasha69

learn2route said:


> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


 

 I found that song in your photo in Spotify and am listening now - really great recording.


----------



## learn2route

davidcotton said:


> What's the player?




Cayin i5 stack with ALO National+


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## Mimouille




----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


>


----------



## San Man

mimouille said:


>


 
 Mike always gets the good ****!


----------



## eddie0817




----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 Not quite yet.


----------



## FFBookman

podster said:


> Ah yes, the old pocket full-O-Pono


 
  
 I'm happy to see everyone when I'm playing the Pono.


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> mg alt="" class="lightbox-enabled" data-id="1744918" data-type="61" src="http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1744918/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL" style="; width: 500px; height: 375px">





You already have mighty sony player?


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Mike always gets the good ****!


 
 Daddy likes nice things.
  


eddie0817 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Cool combo. Only things that holds me from this amp or the 395 is the batteries...
  


gmahler2u said:


> You already have mighty sony player?


 
  
 Yeah, I gave in and ordered very early. It was all I had been waiting for : great DAC, loads of power, great UI.


----------



## Wyd4

For the first time in a long time I am no longer using a portable rig. 
Though I couldn't leave my roots entirely. 
Technically this could be portable. 
But this is my new work rig. 

Surface pro 4 > jitterbug>green line>alo continental dual mono>ether c.


----------



## Verasayshi

Back to basics . 

SE215 SPE + Nocturnal Audio Hydra 8 Core > Lotoo Paw 5K 

Something about the 215s that makes me never get sick of them


----------



## H20Fidelity

verasayshi said:


> Back to basics .
> 
> SE215 SPE + Nocturnal Audio Hydra 8 Core > Lotoo Paw 5K
> 
> Something about the 215s that makes me never get sick of them


 
  
 I felt the vibe from SE215 when I owned them. Can relate.


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> Daddy likes nice things.
> 
> 
> Cool combo. Only things that holds me from this amp or the 395 is the batteries...
> ...


 
 Yeah, Bit pricey but It's sony product. It must be Awesome!  I just hope I have some chance to listen to those Dap before I die. LOL..


----------



## gerelmx1986

gmahler2u said:


> Yeah, Bit pricey but It's sony product. It must be Awesome!  I just hope I have some chance to listen to those Dap before I die. LOL..


 
 There's a cheaper version the WM1A that costs 1230 USD


----------



## gmahler2u

gerelmx1986 said:


> There's a cheaper version the WM1A that costs 1230 USD


 
 Yeah, But I want to try the ONE $3000 version...


----------



## marko93101

verasayshi said:


> Back to basics .
> 
> SE215 SPE + Nocturnal Audio Hydra 8 Core > Lotoo Paw 5K
> 
> Something about the 215s that makes me never get sick of them


 
  
  
 Love it, nice and basic. Have owned the 215s for a good while now and I'm still tempted to go get the White Special Editions.


----------



## cazone

cazone said:


> X3ii > penon audio cable > mojo > T51p / **** UE
> (And some ugly rubber strap to tie everything together)



Still on the road (rails in fact ...)


Now with a sort of velcro wrap.

PS: thx for the different answers/solutions for my "stacking problem"


----------



## ThomasHK

I've become one of you guys! 
  
 Right angle micro USB cable still on the way. Used velcro with sticky tape to attach the Oppo to a thin clear case for my S7E. UAPP as Tidal source. Loving it with my SE846's.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Cotnijoe

mimouille said:


>


 
  
 What is that tiny little player?


----------



## touramalli

cotnijoe said:


> What is that tiny little player?




Shanling M1 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## cazone

mimouille said:


>




Nice! 
Voilà ce qu'il me faut (le M1 et le câble qui va avec)


----------



## Cotnijoe

tmp-meteque said:


> Shanling M1 if I'm not mistaken.


 
  
 Ah look like it! They're impressively small.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I've been keeping my portable rigs simple lately.  Just a small DAP and a pair of earbuds.  
  
 I have each little DAP loaded up with a certain type of music that matches the sound signature of the device, along with a corresponding earbud.
  
  
 Then I just grab one depending on my mood.  



  

  
  

  

  
 --


----------



## Brian Coffey

bloodypenguin said:


> I've been keeping my portable rigs simple lately.  Just a small DAP and a pair of earbuds.
> 
> I have each little DAP loaded up with a certain type of music that matches the sound signature of the device, along with a corresponding earbud.
> 
> ...


 
 What Bud is that with the Xudoo X3 ?


----------



## PinkyPowers

I went the other way, with a mobile setup that rivals my desktop gear.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

brian coffey said:


> What Bud is that with the Xudoo X3 ?


 
  
 That is the T-Music DIY (Version1):  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/T-Music-Professional-DIY-HiFi-Headphone-Cable/32686800517.html

 The T-Music (Version 2) is right below:  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Version2-Hifi-T-Music-DIY-Earphone-3-5mm-In-Ear-Headset-with-microphone/1497284_32728603685.html
  
 --


----------



## Podster

san man said:


> Mike always gets the good ****!


 

 He must be a cop


----------



## gerelmx1986

podster said:


> san man said:
> 
> 
> > Mike always gets the good ****!
> ...


 
 Its know ministerial cops and regula police cops in mexico to loot and steal, guess we never deal with cops


----------



## Podster

gerelmx1986 said:


> Its know ministerial cops and regula police cops in mexico to loot and steal, guess we never deal with cops


 

 It's one of the oldest sayings in the book here in the US, I guess if you bust people you might just have access to all the good (best) ****!! I should not be talking about Mimo like this or he won't let (post) those sweet rigs anymore


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> It's one of the oldest sayings in the book here in the US, I guess if you bust people you might just have access to all the good (best) ****!! I should not be talking about Mimo like this or he won't let (post) those sweet rigs anymore


 
 Please don't have him stop. I live vicariously thru his pictures because there's no way I could buy the gear he has. * *


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Please don't have him stop. I live vicariously thru his pictures because there's no way I could buy the gear he has. * *


 

 I have no fear Bob, as long as this thread exist Mimo will be making a lot of us Jelli


----------



## Whitigir

Upgraded portable setup !


----------



## israikc

whitigir said:


> Upgraded portable setup !


 
 I like your understanding of "portable" hahaha


----------



## Mimouille

cotnijoe said:


> What is that tiny little player?







tmp-meteque said:


> Shanling M1 if I'm not mistaken.







cazone said:


> Nice!
> Voilà ce qu'il me faut (le M1 et le câble qui va avec)







cotnijoe said:


> Ah look like it! They're impressively small.




This player is my best surprise recently. Costs a 100 bucks, flawless UI with great scroll wheel, good sound, USB out, micro SD. The best ultra portable IMO.

The cable must be DIY if you want perfect length, so if you order if the plugs similar to this, you need to ask 4.5cm excluding jacks.


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 said:


> Its know ministerial cops and regula police cops in mexico to loot and steal, guess we never deal with cops







podster said:


> It's one of the oldest sayings in the book here in the US, I guess if you bust people you might just have access to all the good (best) ****!! I should not be talking about Mimo like this or he won't let (post) those sweet rigs anymore:eek:







boblauer said:


> Please don't have him stop. I live vicariously [COLOR=222222]thru his pictures because there's no way I could buy the gear he has. * *[/COLOR]







podster said:


> I have no fear Bob, as long as this thread exist Mimo will be making a lot of us Jelli:wink_face:


Don't worry I am a cop, but a sadist cop, I live to make people jealous so pics will keep coming 

Well actually with my family getting bigger...some budget might be reafected elsewhere...


----------



## San Man

Congrats Mike, great news


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Congrats Mike, great news


Thanks


----------



## lukeap69

64audio U10 with S1 ADEL module
Impact cable
Soundaware M1 Pro


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


>


 
  
  
 Looks very Juicy DAP, and Beautiful iem cable and connection between dap and mojo...


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> Looks very Juicy DAP, and Beautiful iem cable and connection between dap and mojo...


But the Sony still sounds better


----------



## Whitigir

mimouille said:


> But the Sony still sounds better




Because it is 3x more expensive ....compare to that above stack


----------



## Mimouille

whitigir said:


> Because it is 3x more expensive ....compare to that above stack


Doesn't mean much, the Mojo sounds better than all AK players except the Ak380 in my opinion, and it is much cheaper.


----------



## Whitigir

That means, Sony is the real deal from Price/performance point of view


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


>




What dap is that, does it deed mojo usb OTG? Wow how much is it. I think it's awesome


----------



## davidcotton

naivesound said:


> What dap is that, does it deed mojo usb OTG? Wow how much is it. I think it's awesome


 

 As said earlier, it's the shanling m1.


----------



## NaiveSound

davidcotton said:


> As said earlier, it's the shanling m1.




Csnt find much info on amazon, does it support SD? It does do usb out obviously?


----------



## gerelmx1986

naivesound said:


> Csnt find much info on amazon, does it support SD? It does do usb out obviously?


 
 you can serach here in head-fi on the top of the page there's a magnifiying glass icon


----------



## Gosod

justrest said:


> Audio Theraphy.


 
what is this cable? you have connected to the amplifier


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## gerelmx1986

thesheik137 said:


>


 
 still have that fiio X3? remember my temper tantrums because the UI


----------



## Gosod

thesheik137 said:


>


 
have you got the regular version, or modified?


----------



## thesheik137

gerelmx1986 said:


> still have that fiio X3? remember my temper tantrums because the UI


 
 Haha, yes I still enjoy it quite often and I haven't gone mad yet lol


----------



## Gosod

thesheik137 said:


> Haha, yes I still enjoy it quite often and I haven't gone mad yet lol


 
listen to X5.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

$1.99 from my local thrift store. Looks like it was never used. Picks up fm better than my newer walkmans.


----------



## ilker

pinkypowers said:


> Pinky's enjoying Joanne quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> AK120ii>U12>Joanne 24bit


 

 Really cool setup Enjoy!


----------



## PinkyPowers

ilker said:


> Really cool setup Enjoy!




The richness of sound from this pairing is awe-inspiring.


----------



## Mooflotic

New OTG setup...wireless but with a hint of quality!


----------



## ilker

mooflotic said:


> New OTG setup...wireless but with a hint of quality!


 

 So Envy here with my poor T10i and x3ii


----------



## Gosod

thesheik137 said:


>


 
what model of headphones?
cable complete?
looks nice.


----------



## HiFiChris

gosod said:


> thesheik137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Audio Technica ATH-IM02


----------



## FFBookman

I'm a big fan of Audio Technica, greatly underrated IMO.


----------



## thesheik137

gosod said:


> what model of headphones?
> cable complete?
> looks nice.


 
 Audio Technica ATH-IM02, with lunashops cable.


----------



## Podster

mimouille said:


> This player is my best surprise recently. Costs a 100 bucks, flawless UI with great scroll wheel, good sound, USB out, micro SD. The best ultra portable IMO.
> 
> The cable must be DIY if you want perfect length, so if you order if the plugs similar to this, you need to ask 4.5cm excluding jacks.


 

 Mimo, need that link to the $100 M1, the one in my cart is going for a buck 50
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congrats on the growth, got one entering college and one two years behind him so I'm making a last ditch effort to buy as much as I can before the re-direct


----------



## karloil

can i have the link too please?


----------



## Mimouille

podster said:


> Mimo, need that link to the $100 M1, the one in my cart is going for a buck 50 Congrats on the growth, got one entering college and one two years behind him so I'm making a last ditch effort to buy as much as I can before the re-direct:rolleyes:


 It is the price in China on taobao. Thanks and...good luck to you.


----------



## Whitigir

Just soon, very soon, I need to replace my Zx2 to WM Walkman


----------



## H20Fidelity

whitigir said:


> Just soon, very soon, I need to replace my Zx2 to WM Walkman


 
  
 The best rig is the one you already own.
  
_~H20Fidelity_


----------



## Whitigir

h20fidelity said:


> The best rig is the one you already own.
> 
> _~H20Fidelity_




True ! I gotta meditate this sentence everyday


----------



## gerelmx1986

whitigir said:


> Just soon, very soon, I need to replace my Zx2 to WM Walkman


 

 which one A or Z?


----------



## iJay

h20fidelity said:


> The best rig is the one you already own.
> 
> _~H20Fidelity_




That's so true! My colleague that introduced me to Hifi audio 6yrs ago is still happy with his Sansa Clip+ and Koss PortaPro's!


----------



## nmatheis

Good try H20Fidelity 

*#neversettle*


----------



## Richsvt




----------



## denis1976

Great Album


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## willywill

pr0b3r said:


>


 
 Clean setup, how the UI on the i5


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## H20Fidelity

What's that mate, an old F806 Walkman or something?


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gerelmx1986

h20fidelity said:


> What's that mate, an old F806 Walkman or something?


 
 Looks like the NW-ZX2 Walkman


----------



## blackwolf1006

some what portable portable


----------



## Yedaself

h20fidelity said:


> What's that mate, an old F806 Walkman or something?


 
  Right one is NWZ-WS610 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## willywill

blackwolf1006 said:


> some what portable portable


 
 If you can get another beer in the refrigerator with that rig, it's portable


----------



## qafro

Can you install spotify app on it or UAPP app?


----------



## qafro

Can you install spotify app on it or UAPP app? 
  
 Quote:


pr0b3r said:


>


----------



## AndrewPL




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifiman MegaMini and Campfire Audio Vega


----------



## gerelmx1986

andrewpl said:


>


 
 what kind of cat it is? cute puss


----------



## AndrewPL

gerelmx1986 said:


> what kind of cat it is? cute puss


 
 It's Tonkinese cat and the player is Plenue M2


----------



## Will1000

Fiio X5ii & Shozy Zero IEMs


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Zx2 and the smaller one is the S615f


h20fidelity said:


> What's that mate, an old F806 Walkman or something?


----------



## Podster

andrewpl said:


> It's Tonkinese cat and the player is Plenue M2


 

 Nice, I was guessing a Russian Blue!


----------



## denis1976

Good morning folks


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> Good morning folks


No Treble ?


----------



## Redcarmoose

jmills8 said:


> No Treble ?




That's his "before coffee EQ".


----------



## HiFiChris

That's no EQ but a spectrum analyser as far as I can tell...
  
 Good album choice by the way.


----------



## Mimouille

hifichris said:


> That's no EQ but a spectrum analyser as far as I can tell...
> 
> Good album choice by the way.


It sounds even better live let me tell you


----------



## gmahler2u

denis1976 said:


> Good morning folks


 
  
  
 is that A or Z?  I can't tell, I'm color blind>>


----------



## fourrobert13

My X3II and X5II.  Both paired woth EX1 IEMs.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## Bengkia369

gmahler2u said:


> is that A or Z?  I can't tell, I'm color blind>>




It's obviously a A model.


----------



## Bengkia369

These JVC woodie babies really shine when driven by a good tube amp!


----------



## jmills8

2.5 , Beat Audio Virginia Cable, Mojo , Huawei Mate.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus #1 Dap, Campfire Audio Dorado with Ortofon tips


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> 2.5 , Beat Audio Virginia Cable, Mojo , Huawei Mate.


 
 What is Virginia ? I never saw this one in their line up


----------



## jmills8

mimouille said:


> What is Virginia ? I never saw this one in their line up


 Half Prima Donna and Half Billow. Made for Hong Kong.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Enjoying the hell out of the i5. Absolutely lovely sound. Rich and full.


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> Half Prima Donna and Half Billow. Made for Hong Kong.


Nice, that must sting the wallet.


----------



## jmills8

mimouille said:


> Nice, that must sting the wallet.


True, might be stupid but the sound is amazing. Analog sounding while still being very detailed. So I bought a second pair.


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> True, might be stupid but the sound is amazing. Analog sounding while still being very detailed. So I bought a second pair.


Congrats. I just have the Prima Donna 8 wire and like it.


----------



## jmills8

mimouille said:


> Congrats. I just have the Prima Donna 8 wire and like it.


 I demoed it and its nice. Think the Billow (all Gold) model will atleast look great with your Sony.  BTW the Virginia has a bit more detail compared to the Prina Donna and in my case with the 2.5 its needed. On other iems that are already detailed guess the Prima Donna is better.


----------



## denis1976

Family photo


----------



## Bengkia369

denis1976 said:


> Family photo




Wow! Nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## denis1976

bengkia369 said:


> Wow! Nice thanks for sharing!


you are welcome ,thats two machines on burning phase


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Audio Dorado and CEntrance DacPortable
  
 review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/campfire-audio-dorado/reviews/17280


----------



## mrazik

Empire Ears Athena VIII + Astell&Kern Ak70 + Impact Audio Infinity Series


----------



## pr0b3r

Trusty old iPod 5.


----------



## nmatheis

OK, maybe not technically portable, but I love this combination for wandering around the house


----------



## HiFiChris

Nik, how would the controversially discussed Nighthawk sound compared to the new $100+ dynamic driver Brainwavz in-ear (if you also have it)? I'm really wondering this, as the latter sounds borderline coloured, woolly and dark to me.


----------



## diegomderas

I was wondering if one of you guys could help me decide on new a portable pair of headphones. I used to use porta pros as my main portable set but the open back design makes it impossible to use in quiet places like libraries or coffee shops. In my search I actually picked up a pair of JVC S-500xs but there bass on these just don't reach as low as I'd like, pretty weak sub bass. I like the sound on them otherwise but I just feel like they're a little undetailed on top of that. 


tl;dr can someone recommend a good pair of portable on or over ear closed back headphones? I'd say my budget is under 100$. I'd like for the headphone to be warm yet clear, and be able to produce at least a decent amount of sub bass. Thank you so much!


----------



## HiFiChris

@diegomderas
  
 You could check out the 1More MK802.


----------



## diegomderas

hifichris said:


> @diegomderas
> 
> 
> You could check out the 1More MK802.




Oh shoot, I forgot to say that I'd like a wired lair if headphones because my phone has a really nice DAC in it. Thanks for the recc though!


----------



## HiFiChris

diegomderas said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > @diegomderas
> ...


 


 Arrgh, my mistake! I actually meant the MK801 not the 802. 1More's naming scheme is a bit confusing, isn't it?


----------



## diegomderas

hifichris said:


> I'll say! Thanks a bunch, I'll look into these. Do you know if they are portable/durable to throw into a bag with some books or a laptop?
> Arrgh, my mistake! I actually meant the MK801 not the 802. 1More's naming scheme is a bit confusing, isn't it?


----------



## diegomderas

Anyone try out these brainwavz hm2 headphones? The amazon reviews seem to really love them but I can't find much info on them from head-fi. Here's a link if anyone is interested or can give their impressions on them. Thanks!
 https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-HM2-Headphones-Detachable-Microphone/dp/B016Q2QJRI


----------



## HiFiChris

@diegomderas

 The 1More are quite tough, however what seems to be a hinge is none (the headphone is not foldable) and might be a potentially weak spot.

 There are actually quite some reviews on the Brainwavz here on Head-Fi: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm2/reviews
 On the technical side, I wouldn't rate the HM2 above the Porta Pro though.
  
  
 Anyway, in order to keep the thread on topic, it would probably best to create a new thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/f/7840/introductions-help-and-recommendations


----------



## diegomderas

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nmatheis

hifichris said:


> Nik, how would the controversially discussed Nighthawk sound compared to the new $100+ dynamic driver Brainwavz in-ear (if you also have it)? I'm really wondering this, as the latter sounds borderline coloured, woolly and dark to me.




Don't have those Brainwavz, Chris. I'd call Nighthawk thick, full, rich, and natural instead of wooly and dark. Then again, if someone strapped me to a chair, placed HD800 on my head, and turned on the type of music I listen to at reasonable listening levels, I think my head might explode :eek:

The picture I posted had the upcoming cable and velour pads from AudioQuest. The cable is comparable to the old Nighthawk reference cable but with a much more durable design. The velours address the concern a lot of people have with Nighthawks, this so-called wooliness, by reducing and tightening up bass to bring mids and treble forward a bit. They do the job well. I still think I prefer the pleathers, but a lot of headfi'ers will prefer the velours. And from memory, Nightowl with velours sound remarkably like Nighthawk with velours,so I'm very eager to try Nightowl with pleathers 




diegomderas said:


> Anyone try out these brainwavz hm2 headphones? The amazon reviews seem to really love them but I can't find much info on them from head-fi. Here's a link if anyone is interested or can give their impressions on them. Thanks!
> https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-HM2-Headphones-Detachable-Microphone/dp/B016Q2QJRI




I've heard them. Meh, pass on them...


----------



## HiFiChris

nmatheis said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Nik, how would the controversially discussed Nighthawk sound compared to the new $100+ dynamic driver Brainwavz in-ear (if you also have it)? I'm really wondering this, as the latter sounds borderline coloured, woolly and dark to me.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you, Nik!
  
 If it sounds tonally somewhat comparable to the 99 Classics but with better bass quality and something that could be called soundstage (the 99 Classics' soundstage is extremely small to my ears, kind of like the Sennheiser Amperior's), I might be really interested in it even though I currently don't see any use for the Audioquest for use at home (well, "wandering around the house" instead of stationary listening might be an application, which is also my application for the TH-X00).

 The NightHawk has always attracted me for some reason. If you now tell me that it sounds more or less how I described it, I might probably gain real interest in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

 Feeding the thread with a picture to stay on topic:

 AAW Nebula 2 & iBasso DX80


----------



## willywill

hifichris said:


> AAW Nebula 2 & iBasso DX80


 
 Is there a option to buy those iem's without a mic, the mic is a deal breaker for me


----------



## gerelmx1986

willywill said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > AAW Nebula 2 & iBasso DX80
> ...


 
 That's what I liked from Sony's XBA-A3 IEMs they had two cables one with Mic and other without


----------



## HiFiChris

willywill said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > AAW Nebula 2 [...]
> ...


 
  
 Not to my knowledge. The website also doesn't mention anything about a version _without _a microphone/remote.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Got some good listening time with the i5 today.



This DAP has impressed me quite a bit.


----------



## pr0b3r

Greatly impressed as well. (loaner CA Andromeda from a friend)


----------



## nmatheis

hifichris said:


> Thank you, Nik!
> 
> If it sounds tonally somewhat comparable to the 99 Classics but with better bass quality and something that could be called soundstage (the 99 Classics' soundstage is extremely small to my ears, kind of like the Sennheiser Amperior's), I might be really interested in it even though I currently don't see any use for the Audioquest for use at home (well, "wandering around the house" instead of stationary listening might be an application, which is also my application for the TH-X00).
> 
> ...




I wouldn't say it's tonally comparable to 99 Classics, but what I will say is that there are a heck of a lot of guys who own both Nighthawk and 99 Classics (myself included). Have you heard 99 Classics with the deeper pads, Chris? 

So who's up for building a portable rig around this beauty? Hmm?


----------



## HiFiChris

nmatheis said:


> Have you heard 99 Classics with the deeper pads, Chris?


 
  
  
 No, I haven't.
  
  
  


> So who's up for building a portable rig around this beauty? Hmm?


 
  
 Ooh, now this thing is cheap (and reminds me of the older USB stick players as well as that one model from Sony)!

 Not as cheap as these two beauties though:
  

  
 Each was only $1.49 and I've seen them even for less with less fancy designs.
 Very low output impedance of ca. 0.6 Ohms, really fast bootup within milliseconds, preakpoint resume and a clip on the back.

However the rest is not even barely as nice - noisy output (the pulsating LED can be heard in the left channel) and the micro-controller is also constantly producing some noise and artefacts when decoding the audio files.
  
  
 I paired them with my UE Triple.Fi 10 and Sennheiser PX 100-II.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> Got some good listening time with the i5 today.
> 
> 
> 
> This DAP has impressed me quite a bit.




I have one here atm (i5). As a pure FLAC player It's got good detail retrieval (quite good) and the bass production is top notch. I find it may lack a little spaciousness and air to take my money though. 

How's i5 hold up against your AK120ii?


----------



## nmatheis

h20fidelity said:


> I have one here atm (i5). As a pure FLAC player It's got good detail retrieval (quite good) and the bass production is top notch. I find it may lack a little spaciousness and air to take my money though.
> 
> How's i5 hold up against your AK120ii?




Do you find the soundstage of i5 is deep rather than wide, H20? I kind of got a bit of a tunnel effect that I wasn't hearing with the same music and IEM of other DAPs.


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> How's i5 hold up against your AK120ii?




Very close indeed. The Astell&Kern is a little fuller and smoother, has slightly bigger soundstage, and maybe just a touch more natural rendering. 

But honestly, the differences are VERY hard to tell, even with an A/B switcher.

The i5 is better than the X5 Classic, though. I did not feel that way about the N5 when I reviewed it.


----------



## CraftyClown

pinkypowers said:


> Very close indeed. The Astell&Kern is a little fuller and smoother, has slightly bigger soundstage, and maybe just a touch more natural rendering.
> 
> But honestly, the differences are VERY hard to tell, even with an A/B switcher.
> 
> The i5 is better than the X5 Classic, though. I did feel that way about the N5 when I reviewed it.


 
  
 Hey Pinky, what device are you using to switch between DAPs. I'm looking to get hold of something myself.


----------



## PinkyPowers

craftyclown said:


> Hey Pinky, what device are you using to switch between DAPs. I'm looking to get hold of something myself.




This one

It's small, well-built, and more than enough channels for any comparison work.


----------



## CraftyClown

pinkypowers said:


> This one
> 
> It's small, well-built, and more than enough channels for any comparison work.


 
  
 Looks good, thanks. I presume the dial on the front cycles through the input sources and all output sources play simultaneously?


----------



## PinkyPowers

craftyclown said:


> Looks good, thanks. I presume the dial on the front cycles through the input sources and all output sources play simultaneously?




That's what I expect would happen if I ever plugged in more than one headphone at a time.


----------



## SomeWiseGuy

Deleted.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> Very close indeed. The Astell&Kern is a little fuller and smoother, has slightly bigger soundstage, and maybe just a touch more natural rendering.
> 
> But honestly, the differences are VERY hard to tell, even with an A/B switcher.
> 
> The i5 is better than the X5 Classic, though. I did not feel that way about the N5 when I reviewed it.


 
  
 Yes, with certain IEM pairings i5 detail retrieval is also competitive with my AK300.
  
 I agree, i5 is quite a bit better sounding than N5.


----------



## tomtran561997

Cowon Plenue D + Trinity Audio Hyperion


----------



## Dickymint

Whenever I get a chance, this is my usual setup for music listening. The OPPO made all the difference, the M2 is good to begin with but this just adds the topping.


----------



## Dickymint

Having just got the OPPO, I decided to try the OTG output from my S6 Edge +, wow, does it sound good but it comes with a lot of pops and clicks, if only I could get rid of that part, it would sound amazing!


----------



## H20Fidelity

dickymint said:


> Having just got the OPPO, I decided to try the OTG output from my S6 Edge +, wow, does it sound good but it comes with a lot of pops and clicks, if only I could get rid of that part, it would sound amazing!


 
  
 Try using the USB Audio Player Pro App from the store. There's a trial version and paid version if it works out for you.
  
 UAPP has made me and many others very happy.


----------



## screwedpeep

dickymint said:


> Having just got the OPPO, I decided to try the OTG output from my S6 Edge +, wow, does it sound good but it comes with a lot of pops and clicks, if only I could get rid of that part, it would sound amazing!


 
 Very rare to see someone rocking HP200. I had to put mine to bed since it unfortunately didn't sound quite right with DX80.


----------



## Dickymint

I just got the HF200's recently and I prefer them to my HD598s, the other nice sounding headphone is the Trinity Vyrus, it works well in this setup as well!
  

  
 Sorry about the rubbish photo's.


----------



## Deftone

h20fidelity said:


> Try using the USB Audio Player Pro App from the store. There's a trial version and paid version if it works out for you.
> 
> UAPP has made me and many others very happy.


 
  
 second this
  
 well worth its low price


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

A relic from 2005


----------



## jmills8




----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


>




Aww yeeaah, baby. Portable audio at its best!


----------



## FFBookman

me 25 years ago - the yellow one with the triangle:
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 me now - the yellow triangle:


----------



## jmills8

I used to buy two of those cassette players each year. Good sounding and cheap. Now Im paying twenty times more on portable players each year.


----------



## H20Fidelity

> Now Im paying twenty times more on portable players each year.


 
  
 But the sound is 20 times better right?


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> But the sound is 20 times better right?


 maybe but the same smile.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> maybe but the same smile.




Well said


----------



## Mimouille

Starting to test the 846 balanced.


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> Starting to test the 846 balanced.


 

 How they sound?


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> Starting to test the 846 balanced.




How does balance sound vs normal, does I have characteristics that are easily audiable?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> How does balance sound vs normal, does I have characteristics that are easily audiable?


 
  
 maybe it gives you the treble back?


----------



## Mimouille

gerelmx1986 said:


> How they sound?


 
  


naivesound said:


> How does balance sound vs normal, does I have characteristics that are easily audiable?


 
 Actually, the pairing is not so good. The slightly warm tilt of the WM1Z (or maybe the impedance) is not so happy with the SE846. So I am back to WM1Z + KSE1500, and pairing the 846 with the Mojo.


----------



## Gosod

hifichris said:


> Audio Technica ATH-IM02


 
they are too weak  imo3 batter.


----------



## Mooflotic

Dusted off my X7 after beta 3.0.7 ... new case and new IEMs...K3003 are waaaaaaay better than SE535...and the combo with X7 (but also AK300) is pure magic!!!


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> But the sound is 20 times better right?


 

 Even I'm not so sure of 20 times on this one H2, there is something that has always drawn me in and made me taps my toes with analog. It took a very long time for digital to catch up for me especially when I went from cassette to digital in my whips (sans noise within the lulls)! With that said I did go straight to MD in them from cassette


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Even I'm not so sure of 20 times on this one H2, there is something that has always drawn me in and made me taps my toes with analog. It took a very long time for digital to catch up for me especially when I went from cassette to digital in my whips (sans noise within the lulls)! With that said I did go straight to MD in them from cassette


 
 Trinity DV2's? I need to break mine back out again and listen for awhile.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Trinity DV2's? I need to break mine back out again and listen for awhile.


 
 Indeed Bob, really been enjoying them myself in the gold filter configuration. I've actually been switching around between all my Trinity's since the PM4 will be here any minute (I think I've been saying that for at least a month now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wanted to have all their sound signatures fresh in my mind as I start breaking in the PM4's


----------



## Dickymint

They have finally arrived, wow! Trinity PM4.


----------



## MrRzepa

Dickymint
How are they? I was considering them, as I lost my Audeo's, but couldn't find any info about them, are they that fresh?


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Dickymint

A bit hard to explain, one track I played from Camel, I thought it was a stick hitting a drum rim, it's not, it's a finger snap! On 2cello's you can actually hear where the engineer has put things in and taken things out. Bass is tidy, a bit light but well controlled, you just have to listen to them for a while to really appreciate what they do but as always, it's a personal thing. For the money, I don't know what could be found to match them! This is without even trying all the filter combinations and the large selection of ear buds, there should be something for everyone in the MP4.


----------



## Lourens




----------



## 397324




----------



## H20Fidelity

^ A83 still know how to rock! ^


----------



## Podster

lourens said:


>


 
 Nice, some serious Doh-Re-Mi right there! Looks By the button on that case it looks like they also make this iem case


----------



## Podster

lourens said:


>


 
 Pardon the double post, connectivity acting up this morning.


----------



## 397324

h20fidelity said:


> ^ A83 still know how to rock! ^


 
 Getting something new shortly. Not sure what to go for, and as I live in Jersey I can't listen to anything before buying.
  
 Thinking of either Shure SE846, Sennheiser IE800 or Dita Audio The Answer - Truth Edition. Open to suggestions though. Might even go for some closed back headphones instead.


----------



## audiofreakie

iPhone 5
Ve Monk+


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Campfire Audio Lyra II
And review http://www.head-fi.org/products/campfire-audio-lyra-ii/reviews/17341


----------



## Podster




----------



## Bengkia369

Top quality enjoyable sound!


----------



## Lourens

I love my A83's!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

lourens said:


> I love my A83's!!


 
  
 Here's a picture I took of A83 last year for your mantelpiece.


----------



## Lourens

h20fidelity said:


> Here's a picture I took of A83 last year for your mantelpiece.


 
 Hahaha! Thanks, but I prefer them in my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Nice work on the photography, though!


----------



## 397324

Sunning picture.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Bengkia369

Sounds extremely nice to me


----------



## Mimouille

Prophile-8


----------



## qafro

Can you install UAPP app on the DAP
  
 Quote:


h20fidelity said:


>


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> Prophile-8




Enjoying Prophile-8?


----------



## nmatheis

Surprised at how well Meze 12 Classics scaled with LPG!


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Enjoying Prophile-8?


I barely tried, but I have a 3 day business trip so I will yell you more. My initial feeling is that it is a very musical take on neutrality and that the switches are very well implemented.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> I barely tried, but I have a 3 day business trip so I will yell you more. My initial feeling is that it is a very musical take on neutrality and that the switches are very well implemented.




Cool. I know Andrew at MusicTeck is getting these in soon. I'm curious to read people's thoughts on them or maybe get a listen myself and let people know what I think.


----------



## puppyfi

for hifi


for musicality


----------



## puppyfi

Sorry double post


----------



## lookingforIEMs




----------



## H20Fidelity

qafro said:


> Can you install UAPP app on the DAP





I think you can yes, but not sure if USB audio out is enabled yet? It's a loaner unit on tour and I've only had time to use it as a pure FLAC player.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Gosod

mooflotic said:


> Dusted off my X7 after beta 3.0.7 ... new case and new IEMs...K3003 are waaaaaaay better than SE535...and the combo with X7 (but also AK300) is pure magic!!!


 
I listened to these headphones, they have 3 kinds of replacement filters?


----------



## Podster

puppyfi said:


> for hifi
> 
> 
> for musicality


 

 Well for me I would have titled them Mid-Fi and Budget-Fi as they are both pretty musical for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Mind you we all do hear it a little different)


----------



## Sotiris

ilker said:


> Really cool setup Enjoy!




its a joke right?you spend that money to hear sound from gaga????????? omg omg


----------



## clee290

Dug up my RE-400s and kept it simple today


----------



## PinkyPowers

sotiris said:


> you spend that money to hear sound from gaga????????? omg omg




You bet your tooshy. And The Beatles. And Led Zeppelin. And The Rolling Stones. And Pink Floyd. And Black Sabbath. Good music deserves the best.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I love Pink Floyd's "Keep Talking". You know what I'm gonna dig that up and start listening to it right away.





pinkypowers said:


> You bet your tooshy. And The Beatles. And Led Zeppelin. And The Rolling Stones. And Pink Floyd. And Black Sabbath. Good music deserves the best.


----------



## navydragon

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## Lourens

h20fidelity said:


>



 


Your photos are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## jmills8

lourens said:


> h20fidelity said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


photos good, choice of music not, gears used questionable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> photos good, choice of music not, gears used questionable.


 
  
  
 To the death.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## karloil

ahhh...i would like to answer back but no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I apologize to the community if this started to get out of hand...going back to the topic


----------



## Marat Sar

pr0b3r said:


>


 
  
 Pretty. A lot of i5s going around. How is the soundstage on it compared to the c5 amp? I'd love it if Cayin made a DAP that has the same hologrpahic presentation the c5 does, still the best soundstage I've heard in any amp.


----------



## pr0b3r

marat sar said:


> Pretty. A lot of i5s going around. How is the soundstage on it compared to the c5 amp? I'd love it if Cayin made a DAP that has the same hologrpahic presentation the c5 does, still the best soundstage I've heard in any amp.


 
  
 Unfortunately, I have not owned nor tried the C5 amp.


----------



## karloil




----------



## ThomasHK

pr0b3r said:


>


 
 Nice cable! Link?


----------



## pr0b3r

thomashk said:


> Nice cable! Link?


 
  
 JiangHai 8-core MMCX 

http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-MMCX-Conector-Detachable-Earphone-Cable


----------



## ThomasHK

pr0b3r said:


> JiangHai 8-core MMCX
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-MMCX-Conector-Detachable-Earphone-Cable


 
 Wow, seems like very good value. Any complaints?


----------



## pr0b3r

thomashk said:


> Wow, seems like very good value. Any complaints?


 
  
 My only gripe with this is that it's quite heavy and with no chin slider. If you can make a DIY slider then I think there's nothing more to complain about considering its price.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Connected to an HD800S.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Grado Sr60e (wood modded), iPhone 7.

 Will travel in bliss.


----------



## Bengkia369

sp3llv3xit said:


> Grado Sr60e (wood modded), iPhone 7.
> 
> 
> Will travel in bliss.




Travel with a open phones haha


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Travel with a open phones haha


----------



## gmahler2u

sp3llv3xit said:


> Connected to an HD800S.


 
  
  
 Is that a Sony recorder connected to mojo?  what model is that recorder?  How is that sound?
  
 Thanks


----------



## sp3llv3xit

gmahler2u said:


>


 
  
 Yes, it is a DSD recorder/player from Sony, the PCM-D100.

 It sounds better as a standalone source than as a transport with Hugo or Hugo TT.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

gmahler2u said:


>


 



 Often hear that commented by people.   It works for me not in transit but at stops, hotels and lodges.


----------



## Bengkia369

Sony PCM-D100
Frankly speaking, I would prefer to use a DAP with a better UI if I'm using it alone or with as a transport. 
D100 UI simply not meant to be a DAP and the interface really sucks with no album art or whatever.


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## FFBookman

circa 2003....

 the original toblerone design. i love the loop - is that for a keychain?
  
 screen resolution looks about the same as the ponoplayer 
  
 it obviously can record if there's a mic. i wonder if it had a line in.
  
 remember 2003, when 128k mp3s were "close enough" ?


----------



## Taggerung

ffbookman said:


> remember 2003, when 128k mp3s were "close enough" ?



Around that time I was recording the radio on cassette tapes thinking it was the best I've ever heard .


----------



## gerelmx1986

taggerung said:


> ffbookman said:
> 
> 
> > remember 2003, when 128k mp3s were "close enough" ?
> ...


 
 192kbps mp3 were fine for me and flac were too big and huge and didnt heard the difference


----------



## Arty McGhee

member 8 tracks
  
 member minidisc member


----------



## nmatheis

ffbookman said:


> circa 2003....
> 
> 
> the original toblerone design. i love the loop - is that for a keychain?
> ...




I totally had one of those before I bought my IHP-120 :wink_face:


----------



## nmatheis




----------



## denis1976

Earsonics ES3 plus AK380 copper...


----------



## Billl27

Xduoo x3, topping nx3, xiaomi hybrids.


----------



## gerelmx1986

in 2004 this was my first DAP a sony NW-E507 1GB (950MB formatted) ahh ol' times of mp3 192 was close enough (to CD) for me, an probably it was 5mW + 5mW lol vs my still not yet dispatched WM1A 60mW + 60mW


----------



## iJay

My first DAP was this Sony NW-E105ps in 2002/2003~ish. I think it had 512mb and i used the Sony software with ATRAC3 format. I would still have it but battery acid ruined it!


----------



## Gosod

clee290 said:


> Dug up my RE-400s and kept it simple today


 
too large size of this player!


----------



## Vitor Valeri

gosod said:


> too large size of this player!


 
  
 This player is very tiny! Smaller than FiiO X1 for example!
  
 See for yorself:http://www.cowonglobal.com/product_wide/PLENUED/product_page_4.php


----------



## clee290

gerelmx1986 said:


> in 2004 this was my first DAP a sony NW-E507 1GB (950MB formatted) ahh ol' times of mp3 192 was close enough (to CD) for me, an probably it was 5mW + 5mW lol vs my still not yet dispatched WM1A 60mW + 60mW


 
  
 I still have this player too! Fast charge and long battery were great. Hated SonicStage though 
  


gosod said:


> too large size of this player!


 
  
 Not large at all!


----------



## gmahler2u

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## jmills8

gmahler2u said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


>




Glad I'm a vegetarian, lol. Just realized recently that I've now been a vegetarian for just over half my life, and I'm 44...


----------



## gmahler2u

nmatheis said:


> Glad I'm a vegetarian, lol. Just realized recently that I've now been a vegetarian for just over half my life, and I'm 44...


 
 I've been eating for rest of my life and I'm 44...lol now I'm starting eat less meat, getting old i guess..


----------



## willywill

Almost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for now


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Glad I'm a vegetarian, lol. Just realized recently that I've now been a vegetarian for just over half my life, and I'm 44...


You can still eat the two lemons.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> You can still eat the two lemons.




LOL 

I agree some Quorn "Turkey". I liked it. Most of my family thinks I'm crazy :rolleyes:


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> LOL
> 
> I agree some Quorn "Turkey". I liked it. Most of my family thinks I'm crazy :rolleyes:


 You can eat what they shove into the Turkey?


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> You can eat what they shove into the Turkey?


----------



## AnakChan

Today's rig


----------



## Mimouille

Well the cable I use on the Prophile 8 is Broken (not the stock) so I have to fall back on my office rig...life is hard.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> Well the cable I use on the Prophile 8 is Broken (not the stock) so I have to fall back on my office rig...life is hard.




I have a Dell XPS13, too. Really don't like it. Wish I'd just gotten a 13" MacBook Pro like I use at home, but I've got some Windows-only apps and didn't want to futz around with a VM...


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> LOL
> 
> I agree some Quorn "Turkey". I liked it. Most of my family thinks I'm crazy :rolleyes:




Naw, nothing crazy about it. Just a life choice.

Don't worry. I ate enough turkey for the both of us this holiday.


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> I have a Dell XPS13, too. Really don't like it. Wish I'd just gotten a 13" MacBook Pro like I use at home, but I've got some Windows-only apps and didn't want to futz around with a VM...


It's OK...I used to have the oldest Dell ever...so this is better.


----------



## gerelmx1986

nmatheis said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > Well the cable I use on the Prophile 8 is Broken (not the stock) so I have to fall back on my office rig...life is hard.
> ...


 

 ​I have a sony VAIO and i love it runs super fast (with a SanDisk SSD is even faster)


----------



## Ehr33

This is classic.. literally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 (ipod - fostex hp-p1 - ue900)


----------



## HUM24H

ehr33 said:


> This is classic.. literally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome to see people rocking the iPod Classic! Absolutely love mine!


----------



## voxie

hum24h said:


> Awesome to see people rocking the iPod Classic! Absolutely love mine!


 
 Yep,could not agree more. Its still a great player when hooked up to a portable amp.


----------



## sonickarma

anakchan said:


> Today's rig


 
 Nice Picture and Nice Rig!


----------



## gerelmx1986

i am buying my self a sony Alpha 5000 Camera to take nice pics of my WM1A and my trip to germany


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## HipHopScribe

New Plenue D with my JVC FX850s


----------



## Danneq

Let's see if anyone can identify these two...


----------



## nmatheis

Looks like a Kenwood version of an old iRiver DAP. And those Cypherus earbuds have me drooling. Just paid Herry for the CampFred abs should have them in 2-3 weeks. I'm psyched!


----------



## Danneq

nmatheis said:


> Looks like a Kenwood version of an old iRiver DAP. And those Cypherus earbuds have me drooling. Just paid Herry for the CampFred abs should have them in 2-3 weeks. I'm psyched!


 

 It's a HD60GD9. I bought it second hand in Japan in May this year. Paid 33 000 yen. It used to retail for around $600 in 2008/2009 and was considered to be one of the best sounding MP3 players around. Perhaps even the best sounding one

 Very nice pairing with the Cypherus flagship earbud.


----------



## sonickarma

danneq said:


> Let's see if anyone can identify these two...


 
 HD60GD9  DAP and Cypherus CAX Black Edition ?


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> HD60GD9  DAP and Cypherus CAX Black Edition ?


 
 Sorry - missed your reply -


----------



## Danneq

I was too fast to tell...


----------



## Deftone

Man I miss my iPod classic, if I get one to output bit perfect and stick a 500gb ssd there I'd have it permanently stuck to mojo.


----------



## Trapok

Xduoo X3+ Cmoy BSG+ KZ ATR


----------



## Mimouille

Relaxing in bed


----------



## Turrican2

LZ-A4 into pono. Lovely combination.


----------



## ozkan

Ritmix RT500 and Philips SHE3800. Great pairing!


----------



## donlin

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## H20Fidelity

donlin said:


>


 
  
 Another one of those portable caravan setups is it?


----------



## donlin

Not really!


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## nmatheis




----------



## Montyburns

mimouille said:


> Relaxing in bed


Hurry! You only have one second left!!! (According to your clock/timer . Nice setups you have.


----------



## Mimouille

montyburns said:


> Hurry! You only have one second left!!! (According to your clock/timer . Nice setups you have.


Thanks, actually, since I wake up at 6.30 or so, I am way past reason


----------



## rasmushorn

New q-Jays v2 from Black Friday + the old iPod Classic.... Sounds awesome!


----------



## doublea71

How much were the Q-Jays for BF?


----------



## rasmushorn

doublea71 said:


> How much were the Q-Jays for BF?


'

They offered -30% and free shipping. I paid 209 Euro shipping included. Too good to let that deal pass me by.


----------



## puppyfi

Some 70's music, plus my simple M3 + IM50 combo...
 my companion on a otherwise lonely evening run.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## h1f1add1cted

Wanna have a 512 GB transport DAP with small footprint? Get the M1 I would say 
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1620#post_13050516


----------



## Whitigir




----------



## Montyburns

h1f1add1cted said:


> Wanna have a 512 GB transport DAP with small footprint? Get the M1 I would say
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1620#post_13050516


 

 That is a sweet looking little stack. Nice work. Do you have a case on the M1, and if so, is it custom?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Please simply click on the link I provided on bottom  It's the case from Shanling you can offical buy.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Cowon Plenue M2


----------



## blackwolf1006

whitigir said:


>


 
  
 sweet jebus. how does it sound..


----------



## Aerosphere

@h1f1add1cted Looking good man!


----------



## Whitigir

blackwolf1006 said:


> sweet jebus. how does it sound..




I am still burning in the player, but listening to it proved to be worth every pennies. Very Musical, expressive, and soulful.


----------



## Gavern




----------



## nmatheis

gavern said:


>




Good book, bro!


----------



## karloil

for today


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Two months ago...

  

  
  
 Today...


----------



## Bengkia369

Astell & Kern AK240 / JVC HA-FW02


----------



## Bengkia369

sp3llv3xit said:


> Two months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you ever get stopped by security when you carry your rigs out in the public?


----------



## Deftone

I think some people said they have been before and it was hard to explain what it actually is lol


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bengkia369 said:


> Do you ever get stopped by security when you carry your rigs out in the public?


 



 Never.

 In fact, during one of my trips, an airport security guard even complimented my rig for looking awesome.


----------



## Bengkia369

sp3llv3xit said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> In fact, during one of my trips, an airport security guard even complimented my rig for looking awesome.




Haha.. That's great. My only worries about carrying such rigs (which I have also both Hugo and Mojo, Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp) is only bring suspicious on those who knows nothing about portable audio. 
Hence, my regular portable is just my AK240 and a IEMs of my choice depending on mood.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yeah InEar ProPhile-8 spotted good reference tuning I guess, have fun with it.


----------



## Bengkia369

Love the sound of this combo!


----------



## Kundi

bengkia369 said:


> Love the sound of this combo!




What is the dap? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengkia369

kundi said:


> What is the dap?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




It's a stock AK240


----------



## HiFiChris

Plenue M2 & Ei.3.


----------



## pr0b3r

I like the soundstage of this DAP. It's wide. Tonality sounds to me as neither bright nor warm. So I guess around the neutral area. Overall a very clean sounding DAP. Though the highs got lessened sparkle compared to i5.


----------



## Deftone

pr0b3r said:


> I like the soundstage of this DAP. It's wide. Tonality sounds to me as neither bright nor warm. So I guess around the neutral area. Overall a very clean sounding DAP. Though the highs got lessened sparkle compared to i5.




Brilliant record just don't bother listening to the 24 bit master it sounds worse. Original CD is best.


----------



## jmills8

1.5 , Hugo, Copper/Silver Cable = A great natural sound.


----------



## amerikajinda

Time for an upgrade, I know...


----------



## Deftone

amerikajinda said:


> Time for an upgrade, I know...


 
  
 looks like its been a while for sure.


----------



## amerikajinda

deftone said:


> looks like its been a while for sure.




Haha it's been way too long - I bought the 5th generation Nano in 2009 and the Shure SE-535s at around the same time. Been rocking this combo ever since. But from the looks of this thread I need a Chord Mojo!

Headed to CamJam NYC in February so hope to pick up some new stuff then...


----------



## Mimouille

amerikajinda said:


> Haha it's been way too long - I bought the 5th generation Nano in 2009 and the Shure SE-535s at around the same time. Been rocking this combo ever since. But from the looks of this thread I need a Chord Mojo!
> 
> Headed to CamJam NYC in February so hope to pick up some new stuff then...


Well if you need a Mojo, I also have the perfect player to stack it with in my signature


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> Well if you need a Mojo, I also have the perfect player to stack it with in my signature



Mine comes with a free dignis case , so


----------



## amerikajinda

mimouille said:


> Well if you need a Mojo, I also have the perfect player to stack it with in my signature




I see!! But I think I'm leaning towards an all-in-one solution like the Onkyo dap or the Paw Gold? I just need to hear some stuff before I blindly buy... I see you've listened extensively and/or owned quite a number of things!


----------



## amerikajinda

audionewbi said:


> Mine comes with a free dignis case , so




You're also very knowledgeable - I'm learning a lot from your posts.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Mix and Match.


----------



## dockie7

pudding2007 said:


> Carry this to work every day :atsmile:




Nice set-up bro


----------



## dockie7

hifichris said:


>





What brand is your portable player?


----------



## jmills8

dockie7 said:


> What brand is your portable player?


Chinese brand ?


----------



## nmatheis

Looks like L&P L3 to me...


----------



## HiFiChris

dockie7 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
 As @nmatheis has already correctly answered, it is a Luxury & Precision L3 (with an Audio Technica ATH-MSR7 plugged into it).


----------



## blazinblazin

Should be using this combo for a lot time~


----------



## jmills8

blazinblazin said:


> Should be using this combo for a lot time~


Long tine here = 6 months.


----------



## nmatheis

You're being generous jmills8


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> You're being generous jmills8


I added a month or two inorder to be friendly.


----------



## Gosod

blazinblazin said:


> Should be using this combo for a lot time~


 
The new version of srní looks great!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Shanling M1 + Chord Mojo + Stax SRS-002


----------



## Gosod

h1f1add1cted said:


> Shanling M1 + Chord Mojo + Stax SRS-002


 
you walk with that on the street? or is it a homemade sandwich?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Haha no way. Only at home, in the garden, at hotel rooms, etc. but never ever I would go on the street with that because:
  
 1. the oldschool 90s headband looks soooooooo ugly
 2. the Stax is full open In-Ear, I would not hear anything with regular city noise
 3. did I say it looks so uuuuuuuugly?


----------



## cazone

Same X3ii + Mojo stack. 
New trinity audio PM4 iem. 

(And Lonard Cohen again. Love this album)


----------



## RedJohn456

My new portable combo. xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5


----------



## willywill

blazinblazin said:


> Should be using this combo for a lot time~


 
 I think you will, when you have the itch to spend money a 4.4mm cable should be the 1st thing you should buy


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## nmatheis

redcarmoose said:


>




Wazzat?!?


----------



## Redcarmoose

nmatheis said:


> Wazzat?!?





Down the rabbit hole you go.....................
http://www.head-fi.org/products/remax-rm-305m-aluminum-earbud/reviews/17500


----------



## jmills8




----------



## unknownguardian

Let the burning in begins.


----------



## dockie7

redjohn456 said:


> My new portable combo. xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5




How's the Xduoo, is it better than X1?


----------



## sonickarma

unknownguardian said:


> Let the burning in begins.


 
 Gold colour seems washed out with that filter


----------



## Turrican2




----------



## SemRumo

A "portable" setup


----------



## kousik1946

FLC8s + ibasso it03


----------



## Bengkia369

Listening to this sweet combo today... Enjoy!


----------



## HiFiChris

iBasso DX80 & Brookstone's Axent Wear Wireless Bluetooth Cat Ear Headphones - a rather unusual rig, isn't it?


----------



## nmatheis

hifichris said:


> iBasso DX80 & Brookstone's Axent Wear Wireless Bluetooth Cat Ear Headphones - a rather unusual rig, isn't it?




Brilliant!!! 

I should get a pair and be the biggest hipster nerd in town, lol


----------



## Onix




----------



## nmatheis

Major thanks to a headfi buddy for letting me try out the Z5. I approve!


----------



## howdy

nmatheis said:


> Major thanks to a headfi buddy for letting me try out the Z5. I approve!



How ya liking the Opus?


----------



## nmatheis

howdy: There are a few things that bug me, but overall I'm really liking it so far!


----------



## ExpiredLabel

AuneMS2+Nakamura NXT-2AK >Aune MS2+B1 stack


----------



## HiFiChris

nmatheis said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > iBasso DX80 & Brookstone's Axent Wear Wireless Bluetooth Cat Ear Headphones - a rather unusual rig, isn't it?
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure you'd like its sound signature - I do to a bit more than 80% (warn and smooth, kicking but not overdone bass that doesn't reach Fostex levels but also concentrates more on the upper bass than the mid- and sub-bass). Its sound quality doesn't live up to the price though - bass quality is quite horrendous and the soundstage is mainly created by reflections behind the driver (both should be rather easy to fix with a back dampening mod, but I doubt that this is what the target audience will do). But to compensate for this, you've got those fancy lights with 8 different colours and four light modes (solid, slow breathing, beat recognition, slow strobe), along with cat ears that you can also set to play music so everyone can hear what you are listening to (the cat ears for public sound exposure sound horrible though).


----------



## Bengkia369

Dare not say it's the best, but it's among the best!


----------



## Bengkia369

nmatheis said:


> Major thanks to a headfi buddy for letting me try out the Z5. I approve!




Z5 sounds very good indeed!


----------



## Bengkia369

Had a listen while commuting on a train...


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Bengkia369

Listening to my "urine pot" driven by cute little Mojo, sounds fabulous!


----------



## Whitigir

bengkia369 said:


> Dare not say it's the best, but it's among the best!




The best is what you hear and cherish.


----------



## Bengkia369

whitigir said:


> The best is what you hear and cherish.




Well said!


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Bengkia369

hifichris said:


>




What's that dap?!


----------



## HiFiChris

bengkia369 said:


> What's that dap?!


 
  
 Cowon Plenue M2.


----------



## Bengkia369

hifichris said:


> Cowon Plenue M2.




Thanks its very nice. 
You don't buy a leather case for it, not scare of scratches?!


----------



## HiFiChris

bengkia369 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Cowon Plenue M2.
> ...


 
  
 Yep, it's a nice and sleek, elegant player.

 I don't place anything audio-related, no matter how cheap or expensive it was, on hard surfaces or anything that could cause scratches, so there's no need to worry about that. 
 I will however sew a pouch/sleeve for it once I've found the time to - I did the same for the DX80, FiiO X3 (first gen), Sansa Clip Zip and Luxury & Precision's L3 and L3 Pro, and have one sleeve left that I sewed too tightly and that was originally intended for the L3. I've still got plenty of pleather left from one speaker building project, so I will definitely not run out of material for the pouch. Most of the rest is either protected by compact camera pouches (Mojo, DX90) or phone socks (iPod Classic, Nano 7G, Sansa Clip +).


----------



## ndburley

XDuoo X10 and Ostry KC06A


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> Dare not say it's the best, but it's among the best!




Looks like a stunning pair.


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> Looks like a stunning pair.




It's just a single BA driver but it beats so many multiple drivers out there, this just sounds so raw and emotional.


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> It's just a single BA driver but it beats so many multiple drivers out there, this just sounds so raw and emotional.




I can believe that, final heaven 2 is my favourite single ba iem.


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> I can believe that, final heaven 2 is my favourite single ba iem.




My friend just bought a FAD heaven IV after I recommend him and Jaben SG is having a promotional bundle, he listened to it and buy on the spot lol.


----------



## Bengkia369

hifichris said:


> Yep, it's a nice and sleek, elegant player.
> 
> 
> I don't place anything audio-related, no matter how cheap or expensive it was, on hard surfaces or anything that could cause scratches, so there's no need to worry about that.
> ...




I always have pouch for all my items lol


----------



## pr0b3r

Companion for my daily office grind.


----------



## ezekiel77




----------



## Bengkia369

Just got a new Tumi bag customized with my initials to house my daily carry... 

AK240, JVC HA-FW02, Surefire 6P (with LED drop-in) & SOG Powerlock. Wearing on my wrist is a Frogman GF8250CM limited edition.


----------



## kousik1946




----------



## Bengkia369

kousik1946 said:


>




Cayin amp?!


----------



## kousik1946

bengkia369 said:


> Cayin amp?!


 
 Yes chose the black one.


----------



## Bengkia369

kousik1946 said:


> Yes chose the black one.




I not aware there is a black version. 
I tried this Cayin amp before, my impression is that it sounds great!


----------



## kousik1946

bengkia369 said:


> I not aware there is a black version.
> I tried this Cayin amp before, my impression is that it sounds great!


 
 Yes the black one looks better to me. And the sound is excellent. The 3D space is gigantic.


----------



## Marat Sar

kousik1946 said:


> Yes the black one looks better to me. And the sound is excellent. The 3D space is gigantic.


 
  
 Sorry for the offtopic detour, but this has really bugegd me sicne I got a c5 -- is there ANY amp with better 3D space? The pure 2 is much smaller and I'm starting to fear the c5's the end of the rainbow...


----------



## kousik1946

marat sar said:


> Sorry for the offtopic detour, but this has really bugegd me sicne I got a c5 -- is there ANY amp with better 3D space? The pure 2 is much smaller and I'm starting to fear the c5's the end of the rainbow...


 
 Sorry, I don't have any other amplifier. This is my first one. Other experienced head-fiers can answer that.


----------



## nmatheis

Shout out to my man Whaleshark12 on this one :wink_face:


----------



## Dickymint

I had the C5, initially thought it was good, then heard an OPPO HA-2, now to me that is a much sweeter amp with a great soundstage! I did find the upper registers to be a bit lacking with the C5 though, that is why I got rid of it. Hope that helps?


----------



## HiFiChris

Plenue M2 & Savanna


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> Shout out to my man @Whaleshark12 on this one


 
  
 DZAT DF-10 right, @nmatheis?  What's the sig and how does it sound with the Opus#1?  It's been recommended to me by a friend and I've been kinda curious.


----------



## howdy

Enjoying a fire and some music.


----------



## iJay

howdy said:


> Enjoying a fire and some music.




They opened for NIN...that was a great concert! Enjoy that!


----------



## PinkyPowers

What a mighty fine idea. 

I may not have the fireplace, but I do have a monitor, and Perfect Circle on my AK120ii. I think tonight Solar shall deliver unto Pinky his progressive rock.


----------



## willywill

ndburley said:


> XDuoo X10 and Ostry KC06A


 
 Crappy cable but a well tune dynamic driver, i got 2 weeks putting 5+ hours a day on the KC06


----------



## Bengkia369

Sunday afternoon going to Starbucks to have some latte and some cheesecakes while listening to my awesome portable rig.


----------



## nmatheis

pr0b3r said:


> DZAT DF-10 right, @nmatheis
> ?  What's the sig and how does it sound with the Opus#1?  It's been recommended to me by a friend and I've been kinda curious.




U-shaped. Warm lower end with a bit of mid-bass emphasis. Slightly emphasized upper mids. Relaxed treble. Average soundstage. Nice cable with nylon bottom and plastic after y-splitter. Handsome wood housings. Comfortable.

Let my 21yo daughter try them today. She has small ears and thought they were really comfortable, sounded good, and were attractive.


----------



## PinkyPowers

bengkia369 said:


> Sunday afternoon going to Starbucks to have some latte and some cheesecakes while listening to my awesome portable rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Not that this is really the best place to talk about this--then again, not really the worst, either--but here are a few of my favorite EDC picks to go with my travels.



Some Microtechs, a Benchmade, Spiderco...

I do have a SOG Spec Elite 1 around here somewhere, though it's lost favor over the years, replaced by cooler knives.


----------



## nmatheis

What do you need to carry so many knives for, dude???


----------



## gc335

expatinjapan said:


> Opus #1 DAP, and Campfire Audio IEMs (Jupiter balanced out and just hanging around Andromeda and Nova models.


 
 I have the Novas and I'm thinking about upgrading to the Jupiters? Worth it?


----------



## Bengkia369

gc335 said:


> I have the Novos and I'm thinking about upgrading to the Jupiters? Worth it?




Anyone get cut by the sharp metal edges of these iems? I personally till now did not try Campfire audio products yet the sharp edges put me off.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

gc335 said:


> I have the Novos and I'm thinking about upgrading to the Jupiters? Worth it?


I have th Andromeda, Jupiter, Nova, Vega, Dorado and lyra II. And have published reviews on them all.

Check my reviews in my signature, read em and then PM me.

It depends on your source/player and also what kind of signature you are after.


----------



## Jalo

pinkypowers said:


> Not that this is really the best place to talk about this--then again, not really the worst, either--but here are a few of my favorite EDC picks to go with my travels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Pinky those are beautiful gears that you have. I'm thoroughly enjoying it and tempted to put mine up also.


----------



## nmatheis

bengkia369 said:


> Anyone get cut by the sharp metal edges of these iems? I personally till now did not try Campfire audio products yet the sharp edges put me off.




Nope. I've own Orion and Nova and have tried most of the rest. They're perfectly comfortable for me.


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> What do you need to carry so many knives for, dude???




One at a time, mate. One at a time.


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> One at a time, mate. One at a time.




Whew! I thought we had Dexter in the forums for a minute, lol


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> U-shaped. Warm lower end with a bit of mid-bass emphasis. Slightly emphasized upper mids. Relaxed treble. Average soundstage. Nice cable with nylon bottom and plastic after y-splitter. Handsome wood housings. Comfortable.
> 
> Let my 21yo daughter try them today. She has small ears and thought they were really comfortable, sounded good, and were attractive.


 
  
 Thanks man!  I'll try them when I get the chance.  And yes, handsome wood design, minimalistic yet attractive.  Thanks again!


----------



## blazinblazin

bengkia369 said:


> Anyone get cut by the sharp metal edges of these iems? I personally till now did not try Campfire audio products yet the sharp edges put me off.




Won't get cut. They are so small.
The Newer DD series is rounded instead of edged like BA series.

I using Andromeda and dont't even felt any edges


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> Whew! I thought we had Dexter in the forums for a minute, lol




Well, to be fair, I also have a Victoranox SwissArmy knife on my keychain, and a Gerber multi-tool in my bag, which also has a few blades. So while I only carry one of those big knifes at a time, I do have quite a few smaller blades about my person.


----------



## Taggerung

Sorry if off topic, couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 I think the centrepiece is worth way more than everything surrounding it.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Oooo. Nice. I've got that same KBAR, also.


----------



## Bengkia369

pinkypowers said:


> Well, to be fair, I also have a Victoranox SwissArmy knife on my keychain, and a Gerber multi-tool in my bag, which also has a few blades. So while I only carry one of those big knifes at a time, I do have quite a few smaller blades about my person.




I prefer SOG as their multitools can easily customize with the tools you need, other brands don't sell you the parts and required you to mail back to them for repair.


----------



## Bengkia369

Meanwhile while my Chord Mojo is out of juice & taking a nap.... 
Listening to "Wishes" by Emi Fujita, life's good!


----------



## gc335

bengkia369 said:


> Anyone get cut by the sharp metal edges of these iems? I personally till now did not try Campfire audio products yet the sharp edges put me off.


 
 I find them very comfortable.  I have the first production run of the Novas the screw heads are a little sharp.  They fixed that issue with later runs.  Unless you have smaller than average ears, I think you'll have no issues with the fit.  
  
 The build quality is amazing.  I would highly recommend Campfire headphones.  Worst case, I believe you can send them back within a few days for a refund.


----------



## ATau

Astell&Kern AK70 - Chord Mojo - Linum SuperBaX - Cosmic Ears CE6E


----------



## sonickarma

atau said:


> Astell&Kern AK70 - Chord Mojo - Linum SuperBaX - Cosmic Ears CE6E


 
 NIce case 
  
 Not a fan of the Linum too tangle prone for me - but nice one!


----------



## ATau

sonickarma said:


> NIce case
> 
> Not a fan of the Linum too tangle prone for me - but nice one!


 
  
 Thanks! the case is the AVEC from Dignis, designed specifically for the AK70 + Mojo combo  I was surprised to see a company design a leather case for stacked devices, but they really did a great job! Really love it!
  
 As for the cable I'd agree with you for most Linums but not the SuperBax. I used to have a BaX and it was frustratingly tangly, but being thicker, the SuperBaX is a LOT better in this regard.


----------



## qafro

I've got that combo but not the ak70 but is it worth getting with mojo or save the money? 





atau said:


> Astell&Kern AK70 - Chord Mojo - Linum SuperBaX - Cosmic Ears CE6E


----------



## ATau

qafro said:


> I've got that combo but not the ak70 but is it worth getting with mojo or save the money?


 
  
 Personally, I've had the Mojo since its launch, and was using it at first with my phone. I quickly realized that it was really impractical because the sizes didn't match at all for stacking plus I had to turn on airplane mode or else there would be too much EMI, which meant I couldn't use my phone anymore... So I pretty much gave up on using the Mojo, almost sold it in fact!
  
 I got the AK70 to pair with Mojo for 3 reasons:
 - matching size for stacking
 - microSD slot for memory expansion
 - the Dignis leather case, which is so much better than a rubber band
  
 Some will argue that using such an expensive DAP purely as a transport is a waste of money, and I agree that any other transport would do. But I'm really happy about this stack because of its size, its practicality, the user interface of the AK, the sound of the Mojo...
  
 So to answer your question, I find it was worth getting with Mojo simply because I wasn't using the Mojo anymore before I got the AK70. But if you are using your Mojo regularly and don't find it impractical and cumbersome, you might as well save your money.


----------



## gc335

Fiio X7, Fiio Balanced cable and Campfire Audio Novas.... Awesome combo!


----------



## jmills8

atau said:


> Personally, I've had the Mojo since its launch, and was using it at first with my phone. I quickly realized that it was really impractical because the sizes didn't match at all for stacking plus I had to turn on airplane mode or else there would be too much EMI, which meant I couldn't use my phone anymore... So I pretty much gave up on using the Mojo, almost sold it in fact!
> 
> I got the AK70 to pair with Mojo for 3 reasons:
> - matching size for stacking
> ...


Phone is thinner so stack is thinner.


----------



## ecva

Here's mine.  Similar to ATau's but using bands instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 AK70 -> Mojo -> Sennheiser IE800


----------



## x RELIC x

3M Dual Lock is much cleaner than bands and easy to swap various DAPs.


----------



## ecva

x relic x said:


> 3M Dual Lock is much cleaner than bands and easy to swap various DAPs.


 
  
 Agreed, but for now I do not want to attach something permanent in either the AK or the Mojo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That looks so much cleaner though I must admit.


----------



## nmatheis

+1 for dual lock. Just bought a roll and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Bengkia369

x relic x said:


> 3M Dual Lock is much cleaner than bands and easy to swap various DAPs.




It will damage the leather when you peel it off, my Headamp Pico leather case damaged by this 3M tape.


----------



## PinkyPowers

bengkia369 said:


> It will damage the leather when you peel it off, my Headamp Pico leather case damaged by this 3M tape.




Is it genuine leather?


----------



## x RELIC x

bengkia369 said:


> It will damage the leather when you peel it off, my Headamp Pico leather case damaged by this 3M tape.




I don't care, I have more than one case. :veryevil:


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I don't care, I have more than one case. :veryevil:


Or remove case.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Or remove case.




Actually I need the case on as I messed up when I sent my measurements to Sysconcept for the optical cable. Without the case the optical cable doesn't line up with the ports. Notice there's no case on the X5ii? A case really doesn't matter, it's really just a user to user preference.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## ExpiredLabel

If anyone has any idea which would be best? Blu tack or 3m tape? I would prefer it was not a permanent solution, but i won't shrug uncertainty either.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## jmills8

expiredlabel said:


> If anyone has any idea which would be best? Blu tack or 3m tape? I would prefer it was not a permanent solution, but i won't shrug uncertainty either.
> Thanks for the replies


velcro comes off easily.


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> velcro comes off easily.


The 3M dual lock is impossible to come off by accident...it is not like velcro but much stronger...it clicks in in a way.


----------



## ThomasHK

You guys should look at 3M Command strips. Those come off easily if needed since they have a release tab. Same "velcro" mechanism as the Dual Lock on the other side.


----------



## ecva

thomashk said:


> You guys should look at 3M Command strips. Those come off easily if needed since they have a release tab. Same "velcro" mechanism as the Dual Lock on the other side.


 
  
 This looks like a good option.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pr0b3r

I used to use 3M dual lock too for my older setup.


----------



## Bengkia369

Lazy to bring so many stuffs during commuting, my portable rig is just plain simple & already sounding top class. 







For my home bedside listening... 






Or sometimes, depending on mood...


----------



## Bengkia369

I love this combo for home bedside listening too..


----------



## Bengkia369

I used to carry dap, DAC, external amp for commuting also. Now I find quite inconvenient and makes other people around me feel insecured as I carrying a bomb like device. 
I prefer to go simple and sweet these days just my AK240 paired with JVC HA-FW02, lovely sound and can easily win many lower end DAC and amp.


----------



## hydesg

Heres my current setup


----------



## kousik1946

hydesg said:


> Heres my current setup


 
 What is this cable? I can see the sony branding and looks quite thick.


----------



## tangents

kousik1946 said:


> What is this cable? I can see the sony branding and looks quite thick.


 
  
 I think it's the Sony 4.4mm balanced cable


----------



## sonickarma

tangents said:


> I think it's the Sony 4.4mm balanced cable


 
 Do they do a 2-pin connector or is it only MMCX? thanks


----------



## unknownguardian

sonickarma said:


> Do they do a 2-pin connector or is it only MMCX? thanks



Sony only has it with MMCX connector. For 2pin you either have to find someone to reterminate it or other brands.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## NPWS




----------



## etoilebiscuit

npws said:


>


 
 i just opened my mouth in awe for a min.


----------



## Podster




----------



## ndburley

XDuoo X10 with XD-05 and AudioTechnica M50x


----------



## Bengkia369

ndburley said:


> XDuoo X10 with XD-05 and AudioTechnica M50x




Looks like a hard-core Xduoo fans here!


----------



## ndburley

bengkia369 said:


> Looks like a hard-core Xduoo fans here!


 
 I am also wearing their underwear range, very comfy 
  
 Normally use my Cayin N5 but got an X10 to play with and the XD-05 is the only thing I have to test optical from the X10. 
  
 Yes I am impressed with Xduoo though this setup does sound lovely.


----------



## Bengkia369

After a good shave with my shaving gears...







Time for a relaxing music with my favorite music...


----------



## cazone

bengkia369 said:


> I used to carry dap, DAC, external amp for commuting also. Now I find quite inconvenient and makes other people around me feel insecured as I *carrying a bomb* like device.
> I prefer to go simple and sweet these days just my AK240 paired with JVC HA-FW02, lovely sound and can easily win many lower end DAC and amp.





Me too. 
The mojo with its red glowing bubbles is super freighting. Sometimes people in the metro look at me like they are going to call the police...


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> After a good shave with my shaving gears...




I always thought you were a girl :/ lol


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> I always thought you were a girl :/ lol




How come?!?!


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> How come?!?!




I think it might just be the pink cat bed sheets and the hello kitty cloth


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> I think it might just be the pink cat bed sheets and the hello kitty cloth




Hello Kitty cloth belongs to my daughter lol


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> Hello Kitty cloth belongs to my daughter lol




Hey you don't need to pretend it's your daughter's, were all crazy here this is head fi


----------



## qafro

I've got the same issue with my iPhone 6s ,hence I asked.. Cheers


----------



## Gosod

redjohn456 said:


> My new portable combo. xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5


 
Oh yeah, e12 - can radically improve the sound of this monster!


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> Hey you don't need to pretend it's your daughter's, were all crazy here this is head fi




Haha it really belongs to my daughter.


----------



## Mimouille

deftone said:


> I always thought you were a girl :/ lol


A hairy girl.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bengkia369 said:


> Hello Kitty cloth belongs to my daughter lol


----------



## tangents

Nice ferrite chokes


----------



## Bengkia369

redcarmoose said:


>




Haha...


----------



## gerelmx1986

redcarmoose said:


> bengkia369 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Kitty cloth belongs to my daughter lol


sexy dude


----------



## Redcarmoose

gerelmx1986 said:


> sexy dude



https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL5fg1W4HRLNAiM72L8y9QdM8Pt1P9g5C-&params=OAFIAVgC&v=oBZxYHjjK-A&mode=NORMAL


Originally Posted by Patrick82
Bass of Valhalla is very warm like lava, highs are very analytical like ice. But highs are still smooth because of air dielectric (wind machine) and polished conductor surface (you know ice machine like in ice hockey). Valhalla is like having a smooth ice conductor filled with hot lava inside, except it never melts.

Comedy Gold
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XgsR4TiBwug


----------



## Gorillaz

bengkia369 said:


> I used to carry dap, DAC, external amp for commuting also. Now I find quite inconvenient and makes other people around me feel insecured as I carrying a bomb like device.
> I prefer to go simple and sweet these days just my AK240 paired with JVC HA-FW02, lovely sound and can easily win many lower end DAC and amp.




If I did not know anything about portable rigs, I will definetely call the police I ever saw someone in my local store carrying all those big rigs with all those interconect cables, is not like you need to hear all those musical "details"while commuting!


----------



## Bengkia369

gorillaz said:


> If I did not know anything about portable rigs, I will definetely call the police I ever saw someone in my local store carrying all those big rigs with all those interconect cables, is.not like tou need to hear all thise musical "details"while commuting!




I carry just a AK240 and JVC HA-FW02 iems while commuting. I don't want to be a suspicious terrorist that cause unnecessary panic for the general public.


----------



## blazinblazin

That's the reason i switched from a stack to a more pocketable WM1A.


----------



## Bengkia369

blazinblazin said:


> That's the reason i switched from a stack to a more pocketable WM1A.




Yet to try Wm1a yet, is it really that good sounding?!


----------



## blazinblazin

bengkia369 said:


> Yet to try Wm1a yet, is it really that good sounding?!




For me yes, i jumped from X5II + E12A amp combo. So it's a huge jump.

Recommend to look for a fully burnt in unit to try.


----------



## howdy

bengkia369 said:


> I carry just a AK240 and JVC HA-FW02 iems while commuting. I don't want to be a suspicious terrorist that cause unnecessary panic for the general public.



Can you compare the FX850 to your FW02? You can pm me if you want or others might want to know.


----------



## dockie7

Quote: best title for this is "Cutting Edge" 





taggerung said:


> Sorry if off topic, couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bengkia369

howdy said:


> Can you compare the FX850 to your FW02? You can pm me if you want or others might want to know.




Sorry I don't have the FX850 to do a comparison with my FW02.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Uitaaudio PMP-354P Music Purifier and Campfire Audio Jupiter


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Meze Classic 12 and assorted players


----------



## pr0b3r

Mids noticeably more present here compared to my i5 and opus#1. I like what I'm hearing so far but still need further testing.


----------



## Bengkia369

Simple portable rig but still sounding top class...


----------



## AnakChan

My new player...not the gold one...


----------



## Bengkia369

pr0b3r said:


> Mids noticeably more present here compared to my i5 and opus#1. I like what I'm hearing so far but still need further testing.




What's this player?!


----------



## unknownguardian

anakchan said:


> My new player...not the gold one...



Nice. Great and rare pick up.


----------



## unknownguardian

bengkia369 said:


> What's this player?!



Xduoo x10


----------



## Bengkia369

unknownguardian said:


> Xduoo x10




Thanks. How does it sounds?!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ifi audio Micro iDSD Black (on loan).


----------



## blazinblazin

xduoo X10 using same chip as AK players.


----------



## Bengkia369

blazinblazin said:


> xduoo X10 using same chip as AK players.




Might sound very different also, depending on the implementation of the circuit board design and the use of different components.


----------



## pr0b3r

bengkia369 said:


> Might sound very different also, depending on the implementation of the circuit board design and the use of different components.


 
  
 I haven't given enough listening time to X10 and no a-b comparison yet with i5 but on initial testing, the X10 noticeably sounded different in the bass and mids region.  Mids became more pronounced and I felt more subbass rumble.  I'll give them both a thorough listen when I get the time.  Quite busy now.


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## AndrewPL

pr0b3r said:


> Mids noticeably more present here compared to my i5 and opus#1. I like what I'm hearing so far but still need further testing.


 
 Very vintage design , looks like it was made in early 90's. I really like that retro style


----------



## Onix

What is it mate?
  
 Quote:


expatinjapan said:


> Uitaaudio PMP-354P Music Purifier and Campfire Audio Jupiter


----------



## Deftone

expatinjapan said:


> Uitaaudio PMP-354P Music Purifier and Campfire Audio Jupiter




That thing looks insane and pricy lol


----------



## ExpatinJapan

deftone said:


> That thing looks insane and pricy lol


A quick search will bring up some details on what it is on their website and also the price.

I think that is the best way to answer the questions at this stage,( i dont mean to sound like a dick). I just recieved it 

Review to follow in 2017.


----------



## dockie7

How about pictures of your portable and include your carrying case. Most of us just dont shove it in our pocket or bags. People who love their rig so much, always buy a good case for them.


----------



## dockie7

Case Logic


----------



## Bengkia369

Case Logic canvas case to store my Mojo and portable tube amp, original Final Audio hard case to store my FAD iems. 
Not shown, a Vannuys case for my AK240.


----------



## Bengkia369

expatinjapan said:


> Uitaaudio PMP-354P Music Purifier and Campfire Audio Jupiter




That music purifier thingy really works?! How does it impact the sound?


----------



## Mimouille

bengkia369 said:


> That music purifier thingy really works?! How does it impact the sound?


 
 It purifies your wallet of any unwanted monies.


----------



## pr0b3r

mimouille said:


> It purifies your wallet of any unwanted monies.


----------



## FFBookman

mimouille said:


> It purifies your wallet of any unwanted monies.


 

 It takes the lossy sound of your files and brings it to your wallet.
  
 Lossy sound = lossy money


----------



## Podster

dockie7 said:


> How about pictures of your portable and include your carrying case. Most of us just dont shove it in our pocket or bags. People who love their rig so much, always buy a good case for them.


 

 Or just a case period, I got a cheap pair of folding sunglasses in this one $5


----------



## Bengkia369

Do you guys think my this combo is good sounding?!


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Easy answer, do YOU think its a great sounding setup for what you paid? If not, well...
But in all seriousness we should all be aware sound is subjective, in addition to that so is the value we place on things. Once you figure out these two things and what they mean to you, others opinions will only matter so much.


----------



## Yobster69

expiredlabel said:


> Easy answer, do YOU think its a great sounding setup for what you paid? If not, well...
> But in all seriousness we should all be aware sound is subjective, in addition to that so is the value we place on things. Once you figure out these two things and what they mean to you, others opinions will only matter so much.


Hear hear. Well said that man


----------



## tangents

I thought it was meant as a rhetorical question ...


----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> Do you guys think my this combo is good sounding?!


 

 Hmm, send it to me and I'll tell you


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I can see what you mean and no offense to Bengkai. It just seems with the posts recently to my eyes, he's either looking for validation or is second guessing himself. Either way to each his own





tangents said:


> I thought it was meant as a rhetorical question ...


----------



## yacobx

More than you could imagine


----------



## Podster

OK, switching over to my "Christmas Present Wrapping Night Rig"


----------



## ExpiredLabel

^^ Now that is just nasty....in a good way


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> Do you guys think my this combo is good sounding?!



Sorry I can't hear it through the picture on my screen


----------



## Onix

expiredlabel said:


> Easy answer, do YOU think its a great sounding setup for what you paid? If not, well...
> But in all seriousness we should all be aware sound is subjective, in addition to that so is the value we place on things. Once you figure out these two things and what they mean to you, others opinions will only matter so much.


 
  
 Yep, some people enjoy what others think are sterile, lifeless players, or Chinese cheapies instead of players costing gazillions of dollars. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## hung031086




----------



## DMinor

I sampled the daps below for a lengthy time today at a Sony shop in Singapore using my EX1000. My impressions .....
  
 1. WM1Z is heavy but I like the feel. If someone wants to rob you just throw at that sucker with this baby. It sounds clearly better than WM1A with fuller and heavier sounding. It sounds even better to my ears with Direct Source turned off. I wish to sample more classical music but there was only one piece available. BTW, UI is user friendly and simple.
  
 2. I have sampled the ZX100 many times and sampled it again today. I would say the ZX100 is a strong buy if you are looking for anything not that overpriced. I also sampled the combo ZX100+PHA-3 but to my ears no improvement from the PHA.


----------



## dockie7

anakchan said:


> My new player...not the gold one...





Cassette tapes are making a comeback also.


----------



## blazinblazin

Good Music over a cup of Good Coffee. Best combination.


----------



## gerelmx1986

dminor said:


> I sampled the daps below for a lengthy time today at a Sony shop in Singapore using my EX1000. My impressions .....
> 
> 1. WM1Z is heavy but I like the feel. If someone wants to rob you just throw at that sucker with this baby. It sounds clearly better than WM1A with fuller and heavier sounding. It sounds even better to my ears with Direct Source turned off. I wish to sample more classical music but there was only one piece available. BTW, UI is user friendly and simple.
> 
> 2. I have sampled the ZX100 many times and sampled it again today. I would say the ZX100 is a strong buy if you are looking for anything not that overpriced. I also sampled the combo ZX100+PHA-3 but to my ears no improvement from the PHA.


lol I have ripped 50 more classical music CDs from my friend in Germany and I cannot Estoy to get my WM1A


----------



## Onix

Feliz navidad hermano. Did you finally get that player you wanted? How much?


----------



## Onix

gerelmx1986 said:


> lol I have ripped 50 more classical music CDs from my friend in Germany and I cannot Estoy to get my WM1A




I hope you Enjoy it. Looks nice


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## AnakChan

Campfire Vega off the Sony MUC-M2BT1


----------



## NPWS




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Cozoy Rei dac/amp


----------



## nmatheis

expatinjapan said:


> Cozoy Rei dac/amp


 
  
 Does it have limited volume steps like the Aegis did? That little guy sounded great but was ultimately too much of a hassle due to the volume control issues...


----------



## pr0b3r

expatinjapan said:


> Cozoy Rei dac/amp


 


 Specs look promising.  I wonder about the battery consumption from the source.  This has always been an issue with USB DAC/amps.  Audioquest said they fixed this on their latest versions of Dragonfly.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

This is an earlier photo I took.
My unit is still in thr box. I might do the unboxing tomorrow.
Then more information and impressions to follow


----------



## Onix

audiobreeder said:


>




What are those big cans?


----------



## AnakChan

onix said:


> What are those big cans?


 

 On the chrome bit of the right arm "(Sony) MDR-Z7"


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


>


----------



## PinkyPowers

My morning on this slow, cold workday.


----------



## Whitigir

Starting out the morning


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Cozoy REI


----------



## RedJohn456

xDuoo X10 -> HD700


----------



## jmills8

redjohn456 said:


> xDuoo X10 -> HD700


And people spend $10k on amps to run a HD800.


----------



## Nirvana1000

npws said:


>



That set up looks delicious.


----------



## unknownguardian




----------



## Whitigir

unknownguardian said:


>




Nice! Good that you are using balanced out too


----------



## xza23

http://i.imgur.com/ik0cNGF.jpg
  
  
 Ath-M50x ---> Fiio X3II 
  
  
 Sadly I can't post a link , it tell me
  
*Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.*


----------



## Danneq

xza23 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ik0cNGF.jpg
> 
> 
> Ath-M50x ---> Fiio X3II
> ...


 


 I think you need 15 posts to be able to post images...


----------



## big45-70




----------



## Eric Smith

This is my setup for now. Nobody knows how long it'll last, it does sound great though!!


----------



## gc335

big45-70 said:


>


 
 Nice rig! Definitely invest in the Shure 1540 pads.  I use them daily.


----------



## big45-70

gc335 said:


> Nice rig! Definitely invest in the Shure 1540 pads.  I use them daily.


 
 I've thought about it,  I just love the stock sound signature and can't bring myself to change it.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## gc335

big45-70 said:


> I've thought about it,  I just love the stock sound signature and can't bring myself to change it.


 
 I may need to put the stock pads back on to double check but I really dont remember it changing the signature too much if at all.  The comfort went way up.


----------



## blazinblazin

4.4mm is Amazing~


----------



## big45-70

gc335 said:


> I may need to put the stock pads back on to double check but I really dont remember it changing the signature too much if at all.  The comfort went way up.


 
  
 If you end up changing them back I'd be interested in hearing if you notice a change.  The one thing I'll probably end up getting is the head strap or just making my own as I've heard it improves comfort a lot with the stock pads.


----------



## doublea71

What is it? HO looks like a Sony.


----------



## doublea71

hifichris said:


>




Sony?


----------



## HiFiChris

doublea71 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 Hidizs AP60.


----------



## leaky74




----------



## pr0b3r

leaky74 said:


>


 
  
 Nice to see a new CA Andromeda shape.  LOL


----------



## ndburley

To the front room for a blast...Roxy music and some Floyd


----------



## willywill

xza23 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ik0cNGF.jpg
> 
> 
> Ath-M50x ---> Fiio X3II
> ...


 
 Disagree on something with *audio123*, he should help you rack up post


----------



## Deftone

willywill said:


> Disagree on something with *audio123*, he should help you rack up post




Aha oh dear


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## darkdoorway

Not really a glamour shot. Just before heading off


----------



## sonickarma

mimouille said:


>


 
 Don't cover her up, she likes to show off


----------



## H20Fidelity

sonickarma said:


> Don't cover her up, she likes to show off




Gotta protect it for resale value.


----------



## Mimouille

sonickarma said:


> Don't cover her up, she likes to show off


She does, but I am a classy person, keep the gold hidden.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Mega Bass Time!


----------



## gmahler2u

Merry Chrstmas and Happy New YEar....Hope Santa get you AK380....I give up i was bad boy....hehehe
  
 anyways..peace out!


----------



## ndburley

Wham! - last Christmas and Slade-  Merry Christmas everybody need some blasting  Merry Christmas all of you!!


----------



## dockie7

My new portable rig, Agptek M20 + Fiio Q1. Mee M6 Pro IEM. Rubber band complement of local Superstore from their brocolli and asparagus section


----------



## blazinblazin

mimouille said:


>


 
 What's your view on the Kimber Kable?
  
 Is the quality as good as any other companis making pure copper cable which you have experience with?


----------



## Mimouille

blazinblazin said:


> What's your view on the Kimber Kable?
> 
> Is the quality as good as any other companis making pure copper cable which you have experience with?


From the outside, make quality is very good. Sound is too subjective to comment.


----------



## Deftone

it does look really nice and i prefer that how its incased in the clear tube instead of being bare braid.


----------



## cj3209

Merry Christmas from sunny Southern California!
  
 My holiday relaxing tool:


----------



## puppyfi

'Last Christmas'
Saddened by the passing of one of my favourite artist...


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Whitigir

Excellent pairing and matching.

Opus 2 and MDR-z1r


----------



## tracyca

My little girl, with my new Sennhiser hd 6xx & chord mojo!


----------



## Droppoint1110

blazinblazin said:


> 4.4mm is Amazing~



What IEMs are those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droppoint1110

blazinblazin said:


> 4.4mm is Amazing~



What IEMs are those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangents

droppoint1110 said:


> What IEMs are those?


 
  
 Campfire Audio “Andromeda”


----------



## blazinblazin

droppoint1110 said:


> What IEMs are those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
  Yup Campfire Audio Andromeda


----------



## Droppoint1110

blazinblazin said:


> droppoint1110 said:
> 
> 
> > What IEMs are those?
> ...



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimouille

Going balanced (pun intended).


----------



## Montyburns

leaky74 said:


>


Mint.


----------



## Podster




----------



## RAFA

It is "house" portable


----------



## gmahler2u

montyburns said:


> Mint.


 
 how is ak70?  I'm mean in general?  do you like the ak70?  what is your impression on ak70?  I'm think about getting new dap....
 Thanks


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> how is ak70?  I'm mean in general?  do you like the ak70?  what is your impression on ak70?  I'm think about getting new dap....
> Thanks


Go check the DX200 thread...updates soon.


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> Go check the DX200 thread...updates soon.


 
 Looks very good but price range is little out of my wallet....


----------



## AndrewPL

What about Fiio X5 3rd gen, it will be released soon and its cheaper than DX200


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> Looks very good but price range is little out of my wallet....


That's the best kind.


----------



## Podster

mimouille said:


> That's the best kind.


 

 LOL, you are just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mimo


----------



## Podster

Sorry fella's, this is really a picture thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Did you catch the horns in the reflection Mimouille


----------



## darveniza




----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> That's the best kind.


 
 Thanks Lit' devil!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You can't get me that easily!!!!!  Take my Cross!!


----------



## gmahler2u

andrewpl said:


> What about Fiio X5 3rd gen, it will be released soon and its cheaper than DX200


 
 is it cheaper than ak70?


----------



## deadhead12

New Christmas toys.  A step in the right direction for my tastes.


----------



## AndrewPL

gmahler2u said:


> is it cheaper than ak70?


 
 It should cost around 400USD and that Fiio has same dual DAC AK 4490 like expensive AK 380. http://www.fiio.net/en/products/65. I had AK70 and I wasn't impressed, I bought Plenue M2 instead. Fiio X5 3rd gen will be available very soon as far as I know,


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## gmahler2u

andrewpl said:


> It should cost around 400USD and that Fiio has same dual DAC AK 4490 like expensive AK 380. http://www.fiio.net/en/products/65. I had AK70 and I wasn't impressed, I bought Plenue M2 instead. Fiio X5 3rd gen will be available very soon as far as I know,


 
 Thanks~~I'll get that,,


----------



## HiFiChris

darveniza said:


>


 
  
 What amp have you attached to the Cayin? Looks a bit like a Vorzüge model to me.


----------



## leaky74

gmahler2u said:


> how is ak70?  I'm mean in general?  do you like the ak70?  what is your impression on ak70?  I'm think about getting new dap....
> Thanks




TBH, I really like it. As an overall package, taking into account not just SQ but also portablibty, UI, streaming, USB DAC, MQS etc I think it's great. I can't compare it to other DAPs but liked it enough to buy it rather than stacking my mojo for portable use. 

Vs the mojo (using Noble Sage IEMs in both cases), I find the AK70 to be not as warm, I find it 'airier' with, to my ears, better separation and staging.

All that said, it's my first dedicated DAP and for all that I like its form factor (if I'm going to be carrying a second device, I like the fact it's so small), the X7 is now the same price on Amazon which I'm tempted by. Of course, if the DAP module for Mojo offers streaming; I'll be all over that!


----------



## gmahler2u

Thank you.


----------



## Podster




----------



## darveniza

It's a Dds HA 01. Bought from Rhapsodio


----------



## Droppoint1110

Just received my first DAP- the AK240SS. 
I know it's not the newest rig from AK but damn, it's still incredibly impressive! Using it mainly with my SE215s right now but it's obvious this thing would really shine with even better IEMs so that'll be my next purchase to go with it. Now to figure out which ones...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmatheis

^^^ Nice gift!!!


----------



## jmills8

droppoint1110 said:


> Just received my first DAP- the AK240SS.
> I know it's not the newest rig from AK but damn, it's still incredibly impressive! Using it mainly with my SE215s right now but it's obvious this thing would really shine with even better IEMs so that'll be my next purchase to go with it. Now to figure out which ones...
> 
> 
> ...


Ready... set.. go.


----------



## tangents

Are they releasing AK240II in '17 ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

tangents said:


> Are they releasing AK240II in '17 ?




There is an AK380CU flagship now, AK380SS and quite a few others. We're actually getting pretty close to a newer flagship imo. They don't muck around releasing keeping consumers needing the newest/more expensive.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> There is an AK380CU flagship now, AK380SS and quite a few others. We're actually getting pretty close to a newer flagship imo. They don't muck around releasing keeping consumers needing the newest/more expensive.


yeah the 380cu is so 2016. Has been dap.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> yeah the 380cu is so 2016. Has been dap.


 
  
 I guess one way to look at it is...For people (like me) who don't mind buying used there will be an abundance of older AK units in years to come.
  
 The sound isn't improving _that drastically_ from year to year making older units obsolete.
  
 Like our friend above who's loving his AK240SS.


----------



## Mimouille

The AK240SS is a great DAP. Indeed I agree AK DAPs are a better deal past their prime.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Yep. Buying used AKs is the way to go. That same great sound for half the price.


----------



## Droppoint1110

I actually got mine new in box- for less than half after coupons and other discounts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkyPowers

droppoint1110 said:


> I actually got mine new in box- for less than half after coupons and other discounts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Consider me thoroughly jealous.


----------



## willywill

Romeo such a genius he know how to hold my iem's


----------



## TrixtonSk8

willywill said:


> Romoe such a genius he know how to hold my iem's


 
  
 Haha, love the pic.  What's the source?


----------



## willywill

willywill said:


> Romeo such a genius he know how to hold my iem's


----------



## willywill

trixtonsk8 said:


> Haha, love the pic.  What's the source?


 
 It's a Sony ZX2


----------



## TrixtonSk8

He's just trying to make your setup famous (or infamous?)


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## nmatheis




----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


>


 which dap?


----------



## nmatheis

It's the AUNE M1s jmills8. Just got it opened up and am getting ready to give a listen with CA Nova with balanced Litz cable courtesy of my man alpha421.


----------



## TrixtonSk8

nmatheis said:


> It's the AUNE M1s @jmills8. Just got it opened up and am getting ready to give a listen with CA Nova with balanced Litz cable courtesy of my man @alpha421.


 
  
 Curious about that pairing.  The IEMs look gorgeous...


----------



## H20Fidelity

nmatheis said:


> It's the AUNE M1s @jmills8. Just got it opened up and am getting ready to give a listen with CA Nova with balanced Litz cable courtesy of my man @alpha421.


 
  
 What kind of performance levels does M1 perform at? Any players you feel it shoots around the same park?
  
 I like the look of it, especially for an on the go player.


----------



## pr0b3r

Revisiting my classic stack. 

iPod 5g + VorzampDuo + IT03


----------



## Bengkia369

Just a simple setup but sounds really awesome to me. Using Timbuk2 bag which is just nice to carry my portable rig and a diary.


----------



## nmatheis

h20fidelity said:


> What kind of performance levels does M1 perform at? Any players you feel it shoots around the same park?
> 
> I like the look of it, especially for an on the go player.




Give me some time, mate. First listen is good, but I need more time to make an informed judgment. 

The M1s is a bit on the long side and the d-pad isn't as solid as I'd like. I'm sure it's fine, but I'd prefer something with more resistance. Coming back to the length, with my small-ish hands I've got to shift the player around in my hand to manipulate volume vs d- pad. At least at first usage, I'd prefer a slightly different form factor. 

The GUI is simple and quick, but there aren't many creature comforts. For instance, no cover art support of you care about that. I don't, so it's fine with me. Gapless isn't quite there yet. I'm guessing it requires using a CUE file like the M2 does. And I'm getting a very slight cut-off at the beginning of songs. It's more noticeable with some. For instance, it's particularly noticeable with Rush's Tom Sawyer. For these GUI / functionality issues, I'm hoping AUNE will be able to fix the major ones quickly. 

Guys who have X10 and M1s seem to be coming to the conclusion that the M1s wins for sound, while the X10 wins for user interface. 

My choice for a truly portable DAP right now would be Shanling M1. It's tiny, sounds good on its own (not great but good enough), has a good user interface, and can connect via USB Out to a nice DAC/AMP. Just a thought...


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## HiFiChris

Brainwavz B100


----------



## gmahler2u

Happy New Year!!


----------



## darveniza

Just arrived the new Onkyo DP1A , all quality issues corrected


----------



## AndrewPL

Looks very nice but that's pity that it needs additional amp to drive thet IEMs


----------



## darveniza

I need an AMP also for the Cayin


----------



## H20Fidelity

nmatheis said:


> Give me some time, mate. First listen is good, but I need more time to make an informed judgment.
> 
> The M1s is a bit on the long side and the d-pad isn't as solid as I'd like. I'm sure it's fine, but I'd prefer something with more resistance. Coming back to the length, with my small-ish hands I've got to shift the player around in my hand to manipulate volume vs d- pad. At least at first usage, I'd prefer a slightly different form factor.
> 
> ...




Thanks mate.


----------



## TrixtonSk8

nmatheis said:


> My choice for a truly portable DAP right now would be Shanling M1. It's tiny, sounds good on its own (not great but good enough), has a good user interface, and can connect via USB Out to a nice DAC/AMP. Just a thought...




I've been eyeing that little DAP, it's my number one choice currently.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Good start into the new year listening to Mozarts masses with Shanling M1 connected to iFi micro iDSD and power up the Sennheiser HD 800-F (french mod).


----------



## ezekiel77




----------



## PinkyPowers

Excellent album. Nirvana Unplugged is crazy-awesome.

In fact, I think I know what I'm going to be doing for the next hour...


----------



## jmills8

Hifi8 + P9


----------



## Gosod

bengkia369 said:


> Haha it really belongs to my daughter.


 
Big girl.


----------



## twelvebears

Need to take some pics but my portable set up (and I'd call it portable rather than mobile cos it's quite a lump) consists of a Chord Mojo in the proper case, sandwiched by an Astell & Kern AK300 and a Anker PowerCore 13000.

I don't walk around listening but do a lot at work or in hotel rooms while travelling and of course when on hols.

By adding the Anker PowerCore means I never have to worry about battery life.

The stack is held together with 3M Dual Lock low profile, and can be easily carried using the strap on the Mojo case, but I'm looking for some sort of case that the whole lot mill fit in.

The one thing I have struggled with is finding a suitable selection of short USB cables to neatly connect the whole lot up. I have a form fitted Moon Audio optical cable, but the USB cables are proving a pain. Really I want a short 90 degree down angle USB A to a right angle micro USB and I can't find any.


----------



## Bengkia369

Listen to Faye Wong using these JVC woodies are absolutely fun!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Listen to Faye Wong using these JVC woodies are absolutely fun!


Is she sad again ?


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Is she sad again ?




Her songs are always emo and sad. Lol


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Her songs are always emo and sad. Lol


You must save her !


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> You must save her !




That's not my job, bro!


----------



## Bengkia369

Just a cup of cheap coffee & some pretty gal music to freshen up my day!


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## h1f1add1cted

Stax sound on the go 
  

  
  
 M1 + Mojo + SRS-002


----------



## Montyburns

5 headphones in one. LZ A4 > C&C BH2 > ALO Triple Pipe > iPod touch.


----------



## RAFA

h1f1add1cted said:


> Stax sound on the go
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How does these mini stax sound?


----------



## davidcotton

rafa said:


> How does these mini stax sound?


 

 Wouldn't call that mini!!


----------



## Podster




----------



## gerelmx1986




----------



## willywill

gerelmx1986 said:


>


 
 That's now you start a new year, any plan on getting a 4.4mm cable


----------



## h1f1add1cted

rafa said:


> How does these mini stax sound?


 
  
 You can check out my review about sound: http://www.head-fi.org/products/stax-srs-002-in-the-earspeaker-system-srm-002-sr-002-japan-import/reviews/15135
  


davidcotton said:


> Wouldn't call that mini!!


 
  
 Compared to Stax headphones they are tiny :-D my Lambda Pro is a big weird ugly piece of headphone, but sound quality / price / performance ratio is the best I have heard so far incl. the addtional 2nd hand Stax energizer to power them up properly. Especially voices are so brilliant compared to my i.e. all-time loved Sennheiser HD 800-F.


----------



## howdy

montyburns said:


> 5 headphones in one. LZ A4 > C&C BH2 > ALO Triple Pipe > iPod touch.



Awesome to see the BH2 surfacing, that is one hell of a great amp for the price!


----------



## Deftone




----------



## HiFiChris

h1f1add1cted said:


> [...] my Lambda Pro is a big weird ugly piece of headphone, [...]


 
  
  
 Interesting how impressions can differ - I personally find the classic Stax design to be visually very appealing. I might be in the (substantial?) minority though...


----------



## Bengkia369

Having my tea break in my friend's audio shop!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Having my tea break in my friend's audio shop!


You eat all day with your gear.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> You eat all day with your gear.




We eat & drink to live everyday, isn't it?!


----------



## Gosod

gerelmx1986 said:


>


 
I see you got a new toy?


----------



## gerelmx1986

gosod said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


the sound is amazing whoa better than the zx100


----------



## basman

An Old rig for an old fart headfier:


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 with the old classic flagship Ck100pro. Synergy is a match made in heaven.


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## ATau

Current bedside rig: AK70 - Mojo - T5p


----------



## Bengkia369

Compared Sony WM1A with the Opus #2 today. Still prefer the Opus #2 sound signature, WM1A sounds a tad too warm for my liking.
Using Ck100pro and JVC HA-FW02 to test both units, Opus #2 & Ck100pro stand out the most, synergy is just perfect!


----------



## Deftone

Listening to these little gems tonight


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> Listening to these little gems tonight




The new Onkyo flagship?!


----------



## ezekiel77

They look a bit like the Titan 1 too.


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> The new Onkyo flagship?!




Not that I'm aware of just E700 

Really impressive for £75, detail retreival is that of iems around £300 but if has a few flaws. Main one is mostly smooth treble apart from a couple hard treble spikes that can become problematic/fatiguing


----------



## NaiveSound

basman said:


> An Old rig for an old fart headfier:




That cracked me up! 

That's still to be appreciated, I've never heard an electrostatic rig before. 

How much is all that in current prices?


----------



## Gosod

gerelmx1986 said:


> the sound is amazing whoa better than the zx100


 
I would not say that it is far better than the ZX100.


----------



## Mimouille

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I would not say that it is far better than the ZX100.[/COLOR]


Yes, but apparently he would...


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> Yes, but apparently he would...




He said she said.


----------



## gerelmx1986

basman said:


> An Old rig for an old fart headfier:


is that a Sony Walkman NW-HD5?


----------



## FFBookman

another great night with otis


----------



## gerelmx1986




----------



## h1f1add1cted

naivesound said:


> That cracked me up!
> 
> That's still to be appreciated, I've never heard an electrostatic rig before.
> 
> How much is all that in current prices?


 
  
 One of the most underated earphone ever, you should listen to it if possible, the Stax set is called SRS-002 and has the SR-002 earphones and SRM-002 amp. The pricing in Europe quite high I guess with slightly over 700 Euro, I have seen it on Amazon.com for 525,- USD don't know regular pricing outside of Europe. If you want more about SQ you can read here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/stax-srs-002-in-the-earspeaker-system-srm-002-sr-002-japan-import/reviews/15135
  
 Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

h1f1add1cted said:


> One of the most underated earphone ever, you should listen to it if possible, the Stax set is called SRS-002 and has the SR-002 earphones and SRM-002 amp. The pricing in Europe quite high I guess with slightly over 700 Euro, I have seen it on Amazon.com for 525,- USD don't know regular pricing outside of Europe. If you want more about SQ you can read here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/stax-srs-002-in-the-earspeaker-system-srm-002-sr-002-japan-import/reviews/15135
> 
> Cheers




Wow it looks like it's worth 12$...

I just can't get into it. But I'm sure it's nice


----------



## Bengkia369

naivesound said:


> Wow it looks like it's worth 12$...
> 
> I just can't get into it. But I'm sure it's nice




I tried Stax SR2 before its sound pretty OK but still far from K3003, Fibass, Ck100pro which is far more enjoyable to my ears.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

"Enjoyable" depdends on own taste and prefences as always, if you look for natural, flat and balanced sound signature go for the stax SR-002, if you want more colored, stronger, "impressive" sound signature with huge stage go for the most TOTL multi driver IEM/CIEM. Thats why I love i.e. my Harmony 8.2 compared to the Stax, both really great complementary pieces with it's own strenghts.


----------



## Onitsuka

h1f1add1cted said:


> "Enjoyable" depdends on own taste and prefences as always, if you look for natural, flat and balanced sound signature go for the stax SR-002, if you want more colored, stronger, "impressive" sound signature with huge stage go for the most TOTL multi driver IEM/CIEM. Thats why I love i.e. my Harmony 8.2 compared to the Stax, both really great complementary pieces with it's own strenghts.




w0w. 1 h4v3 5r001 4nd 17 50und5 n1c3 bu7 n07 5p3c14l. m4yb3 b3c4u53 1'm n07 f4m1l14r w17h 574x 50und.


----------



## CraftyClown

onitsuka said:


> w0w. 1 h4v3 5r001 4nd 17 50und5 n1c3 bu7 n07 5p3c14l. m4yb3 b3c4u53 1'm n07 f4m1l14r w17h 574x 50und.




Why are you trying to hurt my brain like that?


----------



## tangents

lol hAx0r


----------



## Onitsuka

Jk cos I notice his nickname h1f1add1cted lol


----------



## gerelmx1986

onitsuka said:


> h1f1add1cted said:
> 
> 
> > "Enjoyable" depdends on own taste and prefences as always, if you look for natural, flat and balanced sound signature go for the stax SR-002, if you want more colored, stronger, "impressive" sound signature with huge stage go for the most TOTL multi driver IEM/CIEM. Thats why I love i.e. my Harmony 8.2 compared to the Stax, both really great complementary pieces with it's own strenghts.
> ...


 

 ​Is there a Google translate for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  anyways nice Nummergespraech


----------



## TrixtonSk8

gerelmx1986 said:


> ​Is there a Google translate for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a matter of fact: http://www.1337.me/
  
 w0w. 1 h4v3 5r001 4nd 17 50und5 n1c3 bu7 n07 5p3c14l. m4yb3 b3c4u53 1'm n07 f4m1l14r w17h 574x 50und.
  
 wow. i have srooi and it sounds nice but not special. maybe because i'am not familiar with staks sound.


----------



## basman

naivesound said:


> That cracked me up!
> 
> That's still to be appreciated, I've never heard an electrostatic rig before.
> 
> How much is all that in current prices?




The SRS-002 is new to me and got it for 40k yen at yodobashi.




gerelmx1986 said:


> is that a Sony Walkman NW-HD5?




Yes, I'm stuck with this Walkman as I'm still confused with the new A30 if I can do the line out via wm port. Too bad it doesn't have the 3.5mm jack headphone/line out like the HD5.


----------



## kaiss3r

Nothing really fancy here. Just my on-the-go setup:
  
_Fiio X5ii > Oriveti Primacy with Oyaide Cable_


----------



## Gosod

gerelmx1986 said:


>


 
what is the impedance of these headphones?


----------



## Herman

My mobile rig. Iphone 6s, DFR and Final Heaven VI. And also Share SE215 because it suffers less from microphonics.


----------



## Bengkia369

Simple and sounds sweet


----------



## gerelmx1986

gosod said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


70 ohm


----------



## Yobster69

I was having a tidy up and found my old 3rd gen iPod, so charged it (battery working fine!) and loaded it up with some ALAC files. Paired it with an old mudorf silver LOD and my neglected C&C BH2 amp, then plugged in the X1's. I've not tried this little setup before but was blown away when I used the SF (cross feed) switch on the amp. Fantastic soundstage. Just wasted a couple of hours going through some old tracks


----------



## PinkyPowers

With my new HD6XX to enjoy, it speaks volumes that I'm sitting here at home, listening to the 64Audio U12 and Astell&Kern AK120ii. 

I'm not saying they're honestly better than my HD6XX, let alone the LCD-2. But they are soooooooooo good. Sometimes I'll go for them, even when I'm home and at my desktop, where all the big equipment sits.


----------



## Montyburns

yobster69 said:


> I was having a tidy up and found my old 3rd gen iPod, so charged it (battery working fine!) and loaded it up with some ALAC files. Paired it with an old mudorf silver LOD and my neglected C&C BH2 amp, then plugged in the X1's. I've not tried this little setup before but was blown away when I used the SF (cross feed) switch on the amp. Fantastic soundstage. Just wasted a couple of hours going through some old tracks


Yeah. I pull out that BH2 amp often. It's like a vintage GTO. Lots of power and a deep, thunderous sound you just don't hear much anymore.


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> With my new HD6XX to enjoy, it speaks volumes that I'm sitting here at home, listening to the 64Audio U12 and Astell&Kern AK120ii.
> 
> I'm not saying they're honestly better than my HD6XX, let alone the LCD-2. But they are soooooooooo good. Sometimes I'll go for them, even when I'm home and at my desktop, where all the big equipment sits.




At the price you paid for the U12, I hope they're better than headphones you paid a couple hundred bucks for


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> At the price you paid for the U12, I hope they're better than headphones you paid a couple hundred bucks for




My experience is you pay a LOT more on IEMs to get even close to the sound quality of a good mid-fi pair of full-size cans. Physics doesn't care much for our financial concerns.


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> My experience is you pay a LOT more on IEMs to get even close to the sound quality of a good mid-fi pair of full-size cans. Physics doesn't care much for our financial concerns.




Luckily, that hasn't been my experience. I must just love IEM


----------



## NaiveSound

I too prefer IEMs in sound quality over full size cans, after getting the Empire Ears Zeus XR I sold all my full cans. 

I went through he400i, there, hd800, bd t1. 

Zeus pooped on them all, in imaging clarity, separation and cohesion, the cans offered better Soundstage and a bigger sound, but Zeus just hit the nirvana spot for me


----------



## justrest

Zeus-R - Oriolus MK2 - S-EM9..


----------



## nmatheis

naivesound said:


> I too prefer IEMs in sound quality over full size cans, after getting the Empire Ears Zeus XR I sold all my full cans.
> 
> I went through he400i, there, hd800, bd t1.
> 
> Zeus pooped on them all, in imaging clarity, separation and cohesion, the cans offered better Soundstage and a bigger sound, but Zeus just hit the nirvana spot for me




I'm with you, brother. The only full size can I prefer to IEM so far is AQ Nighthawks, and I've tried several upper-tier headphones... 




justrest said:


> Zeus-R - Oriolus MK2 - S-EM9..




Oh stop, now. You're just out to make me jelly


----------



## NaiveSound

nmatheis said:


> I'm with you, brother. The only full size can I prefer to IEM so far is AQ Nighthawks, and I've tried several upper-tier headphones...
> 
> 
> Oh stop, now. You're just out to make me jelly




I tried Nighthawk only once a for 2 tracks... Not enough for me to give an opinion, what do you feel they do special? You got me curious


----------



## justrest

nmatheis said:


> I'm with you, brother. The only full size can I prefer to IEM so far is AQ Nighthawks, and I've tried several upper-tier headphones...
> 
> 
> Oh stop, now. You're just out to make me jelly


 
  
 no way, I think you've more than these


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> I must just love IEM




It must be clear by my many posts in this thread that I do so love IEMs. 

The nature of an in-ear bypasses the outer ear, which greatly changes how we perceive sound. I always find over-ears more natural sounding simply by this virtue. There are plenty of things they can do wrong (same for IEMs) that make them sound less natural/pleasing, but the big drivers emitting sound from outside your heard gives them a good lead over in-ears.

It would be disingenuous of me to say my $1000+ IEMs sound better than my $200 HD6XX. There are things I like more about the U12, but overall it's not a fair fight. IEMs are just working from a handicap, due to their size and in-ear placement. The gap grows worse when you compare against something like the Audeze LCD-2. Any IEM is shamed against The Sound Wall. 

I will say, the ADEL tech helps the U12 come much closer to full-size cans than anything else I've heard. And of course, 12 great drivers tuned to perfection makes a difference.


----------



## nmatheis

naivesound said:


> I tried Nighthawk only once a for 2 tracks... Not enough for me to give an opinion, what do you feel they do special? You got me curious




Nighthawks sound very natural to me. It's something you have to experience. I don't think I'd have enjoyed Nighthawks so much early in my headfi journey. I would've passed them by, looking for something more "exciting". But now, I'm more interested in finding gear that sounds more natural / less exaggerated. 




justrest said:


> no way, I think you've more than these




*Say what? *









pinkypowers said:


> It must be clear by my many posts in this thread that I do so love IEMs.
> 
> The nature of an in-ear bypasses the outer ear, which greatly changes how we perceive sound. I always find over-ears more natural sounding simply by this virtue. There are plenty of things they can do wrong (same for IEMs) that make them sound less natural/pleasing, but the big drivers emitting sound from outside your heard gives them a good lead over in-ears.
> 
> ...




I think there are many, including me, who would disagree with this. I find many IEM more enjoyable than comparably-priced (or even more expensive) full-sized headphones. Heck, I'd rather listen to many sub-$100 IEM than HD800 any day, lol


----------



## Mimouille

iBasso DX200 > Dita Awesome plug in 2.5mm > Prophile 8


----------



## audionewbi

^that dita cable is what all cable is just a work of art. No more swapping cable.


----------



## Bengkia369

mimouille said:


> iBasso DX200 > Dita Awesome plug in 2.5mm > Prophile 8




Where to buy that cable and how much? 
Does it come with MMCX or 2 pin type?


----------



## karloil

mimouille said:


> iBasso DX200 > Dita Awesome plug in 2.5mm > Prophile 8




Now i see a dx200! My hopes are "kinda" up again


----------



## Bengkia369

Dx200 using ES9028 chipset, right?! 
I wonder how it compare to Opus #2 that uses dual ES9018K2M DAC.


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> ^that dita cable is what all cable is just a work of art. No more swapping cable.




Plus they should come up with a 4.4 plug! 



bengkia369 said:


> Where to buy that cable and how much?
> Does it come with MMCX or 2 pin type?




They have both models, MMCX or 2-pin. In China it costs a lot...3980 RMB. Look for a Dita distributor in your area. Switches from 3.5 to 2.5.


----------



## blazinblazin

I will wait for 4.4mm to come out first before i buy a DITA cable.


----------



## Bengkia369

mimouille said:


> Plus they should come up with a 4.4 plug!
> They have both models, MMCX or 2-pin. In China it costs a lot...3980 RMB. Look for a Dita distributor in your area. Switches from 3.5 to 2.5.




Thanks! Looks really great. 
Will get one MMCX for my JVC HA-FW02.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> iBasso DX200 > Dita Awesome plug in 2.5mm > Prophile 8




Is DX200 for sale in China already? And does it really have a raised screen like the FiiO X7? Sure looks like it...


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Is DX200 for sale in China already? And does it really have a raised screen like the FiiO X7? Sure looks like it...


Yes and I am not sure what you mean but you can check my pics on the DX200 thread.


----------



## Deftone

pinkypowers said:


> My experience is you pay a LOT more on IEMs to get even close to the sound quality of a good mid-fi pair of full-size cans. Physics doesn't care much for our financial concerns.



I'd like to see a comparison of u12 and hd650


----------



## music4mhell

After 4 months i am using zen 2 again..my new on the go solution..


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 with FAD FI-BA-SS, totally captivating lady vocal 女毒 king setup!


----------



## PinkyPowers

deftone said:


> I'd like to see a comparison of u12 and hd650




With the ADEL B1 Module, the U12 sounds remarkably close to the HD6XX (HD650). Signature, tone, flavor... I was surprised. There was great dissimilarity between the LCD-2 and the U12, but the HD6XX is clearly a kindred spirit of this outstanding IEM.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Switches from 3.5 to 2.5.




This confuses me. How does this adapter avoid the inevitability of tying the negative L&R together? At best, this should defeat the benefits of balanced, at worst, it should fry your DAP by creating a short.
:confused_face(1):


----------



## karloil

pinkypowers said:


> This confuses me. How does this adapter avoid the inevitability of tying the negative L&R together? At best, this should defeat the benefits of balanced, at worst, it should fry your DAP by creating a short.
> :confused_face(1):




The TRRS doesn't plug into the TRS. The whole TRS plug can be removed and replaced with the TRRS

Addition: Photo taken from Dita FB Page


----------



## PinkyPowers

Ah, that's much better.


----------



## Vitor Valeri

DAP Cowon Plenue D + JH Audio JH5 PRO with Cable Effect Audio Ares II


----------



## cj3209

vitor valeri said:


> DAP Cowon Plenue D + JH Audio JH5 PRO with Cable Effect Audio Ares II


 
  
 Sexy setup.  Like the cables and modern hard edges of the Cowon Plenue D.  Red JH5s look great too!


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## psikey

Another update to my portable rig by adding a solid silver OTG USB cable from Penon Audio (bought mostly for small connector size/cable flexibility rather than if silver better than copper etc.). Very pleased with build quality of the cable.  Bough right angled version  http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable


----------



## sp3llv3xit

sonickarma said:


>


 
  
  
 Which dap is that, sir?


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Bengkia369

sp3llv3xit said:


> Which dap is that, sir?




It's Opus #2


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bengkia369 said:


> It's Opus #2


 
  
 Wow.  Thanks!

 It looks mad max manly.


----------



## Bengkia369

sp3llv3xit said:


> Wow.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> It looks mad max manly.




Some people hated the design. I personally feel it's a bit too big as I would perfer an AK240 sized dap. 
But the thing is the sound of this Opus #2 is really awesome can easily be among the top tier high end dap available on the market today without paying the ridiculous AK380 price!


----------



## Joseph Lin

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with FAD FI-BA-SS, totally captivating lady vocal 女毒 king setup!


 
 Are you a Taiwanese? Never heard of Jia Jia Huang. Is it an old album?


----------



## Vitor Valeri

cj3209 said:


> Sexy setup.  Like the cables and modern hard edges of the Cowon Plenue D.  Red JH5s look great too!


 
  
 Thanks for the compliment CJ !


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bengkia369 said:


> Some people hated the design. I personally feel it's a bit too big as I would perfer an AK240 sized dap.
> But the thing is the sound of this Opus #2 is really awesome can easily be among the top tier high end dap available on the market today without paying the ridiculous AK380 price!


 



 That word.   "Ridiculous".


 LOL.


----------



## Bengkia369

joseph lin said:


> Are you a Taiwanese? Never heard of Jia Jia Huang. Is it an old album?




That album was a few years back and Huang Jia Jia is a China singer which have really great vocals. The recording is audiophile grade and really sounds very very good!


----------



## spinrite

Impressed sound quality from this setup, portable and satisfying. 

FiiO A1 
Havi B3 & ER4S
Bluetooth receiver, Logiiix

I swear this sounds awesome


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## Brian Coffey

audiobreeder said:


>


 
 What Fiio unit is this?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Alpen E17


----------



## flipper203

It s the opus


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## sonickarma

> Originally Posted by *sonickarma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Opus#2 Dap --->Sys Concepts optical --> Chord Hugo  --> Final Audio Design Piano Forte X CC


----------



## sp3llv3xit

sonickarma said:


> [COLOR=1D2129]Opus#2 Dap --->Sys Concepts optical --> Chord Hugo  --> Final Audio Design Piano Forte X CC[/COLOR]




Thanks!


----------



## AxelCloris

I've deleted several posts because the thread is going off topic. Let's keep it on track, everyone.


----------



## denis1976

I was going to sell my Aune M1 but them i listen with my Crossroads....i was blowned away


----------



## gerelmx1986

Quote: 





denis1976 said:


> I was going to sell my Aune M1 but them i listen with my Crossroads....i was blowned away


 
 why that button layout????? sooo unituitive
  
 Learn from sony or apple


----------



## israikc

redcarmoose said:


>


 
 How do these sound? I've wanted them since they were released but you can't find those over here in Taco Land (or for the politically correct, Mexico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## PinkyPowers

Calling it Taco Land certainly makes me want to go there.


----------



## ThomasHK

deftone said:


> Not that I'm aware of just E700
> 
> Really impressive for £75, detail retreival is that of iems around £300 but if has a few flaws. Main one is mostly smooth treble apart from a couple hard treble spikes that can become problematic/fatiguing




@Deftone
Check out the fidelio S2, it's the e700 brother from another mother. Same driver, very similar tuning but smoother treble. It uses a multilayer diaphragm instead of the single layer PET in the e700.


----------



## Bengkia369

AK240 - Supra Toslink - Chord Mojo - Audio Technica Ck100pro


----------



## PinkyPowers

Rocking the cans today.


----------



## Redcarmoose

israikc said:


> How do these sound? I've wanted them since they were released but you can't find those over here in Taco Land (or for the politically correct, Mexico :tongue_smile: )




They are great. Not much bass and maybe some slight distortions/grain at odd times? But overall some of my favorite IEMs and fit the best of anything. I guess I just like stuff that's different? They are different, and the best I have heard so far from "The New Sony" in the $30-$200 range.

They really are only used for movie soundtracks by me. My go to soundtrack IEM.


----------



## gerelmx1986

pinkypowers said:


> Rocking the cans today.


which DAP?


----------



## Bengkia369

gerelmx1986 said:


> which DAP?




Looks like AK120ii to me.


----------



## boblauer

bengkia369 said:


> Looks like AK120ii to me.


 
 Agree but where did you get that croc patterned case Pinky?


----------



## PinkyPowers

boblauer said:


> Agree but where did you get that croc patterned case Pinky?




Standard case from Astell&Kern. For the AK120ii, it's crocodile-patterned genuine leather made by Italian leather masters. For the AK100ii, it's a plainer, non-leather case... which might be what you're thinking of.


----------



## ezekiel77

bengkia369 said:


> AK240 - Supra Toslink - Chord Mojo - Audio Technica Ck100pro


 
  
 王桀! Sad love song king of the 90's! Where do you get all the HiRes stuff? My cassettes have gone mouldy since those days.


----------



## boblauer

Probably correct Pinky, used to seeing the 100ii


----------



## Bengkia369

ezekiel77 said:


> 王桀! Sad love song king of the 90's! Where do you get all the HiRes stuff? My cassettes have gone mouldy since those days.




His songs all super emo lol 
The K2CD recording is really very very good. Got it from a shop from near Bugis street.


----------



## ezekiel77

@paruchuribros sorry I missed your question. The M1 > Mojo is a good portable solution for big cans. No doubt it has the power to drive headphones (I haven't tried LCD2 sorry), I used it with HD800 and LCD-X. But it might lack the detail and soundstage of a proper desktop setup. Comparing Mojo to HD800 vs my desktop setup (Vega > Taurus MKII), HD800 sounds 80% as good. More closed-in and smoother. Not bad for a tiny setup.
  


bengkia369 said:


> His songs all super emo lol
> The K2CD recording is really very very good. Got it from a shop from near Bugis street.


 
  
 Ahhh CDs, I'll try looking for them. Very hard to get HiRes FLACs for Chinese artists. Or I've been looking at the wrong places.


----------



## gerelmx1986




----------



## Bengkia369

Alot of non headfi people don't understand this....


----------



## Bengkia369

Can't wait for my Chord Poly module to come! 
It's always so relaxing listening to music after a epic traditional wet shaving!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Don't look down on JR!


----------



## kaiss3r

I still find my 7506 sound better though using with an amp.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_Sony MDR-7506 + Fiio X5K_


----------



## israikc

redcarmoose said:


> They are great. Not much bass and maybe some slight distortions/grain at odd times? But overall some of my favorite IEMs and fit the best of anything. I guess I just like stuff that's different? They are different, and the best I have heard so far from "The New Sony" in the $30-$200 range.
> 
> They really are only used for movie soundtracks by me. My go to soundtrack IEM.


 
 Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll get a pair and check them out.
 I previously owned the XBA-1 and currently own the XBA-4 which are my daily IEMs. I've really enjoyed them both but I kinda want to get something similar to the XBA-1 and I think I'll like these very much.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> Don't look down on JR!


 

 How could you with a shot that nice! Wonder how Jr. stacks up against the Opus#1?


----------



## Redcarmoose

israikc said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll get a pair and check them out.
> I previously owned the XBA-1 and currently own the XBA-4 which are my daily IEMs. I've really enjoyed them both but I kinda want to get something similar to the XBA-1 and I think I'll like these very much.




Pretty sure the Litz Wire technology is new from the XBA-1 cable, and the brass build of course. One review said it was an improvement over the XBA-1. Hope you enjoy em!


----------



## PinkyPowers

It took no time at all for me to know these shall replace my Momentum 2.0s. The Bass alone guarantees that. The rest of the spectrum is smoother and more natural as well.


----------



## Mimouille

DX200 > DHC Symbiote V3 reterminated in 2.5 by Beat Audio > S-EM9


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> How could you with a shot that nice! Wonder how Jr. stacks up against the Opus#1?


 
  
 Many people have problems with its UI lagging, they return JR, sell him, want to throw JR against the wall etc.
  
 I don't have any problems personally with a 32gb card browsing by folder view. It actually sounds quite good, very musical and slightly warm. You don't get quite as much detail as an older iBasso DX90 but it doesn't need to be because its simply very enjoyable.


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Many people have problems with its UI lagging, they return JR, sell him, want to throw JR against the wall etc.
> 
> I don't have any problems personally with a 32gb card browsing by folder view. It actually sounds quite good, very musical and slightly warm. You don't get quite as much detail as an older iBasso DX90 but it doesn't need to be because its simply very enjoyable.


If it had coaxl or optical it would have been a huge seller.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> If it had coaxl or optical it would have been a huge seller.


 
  
 Or even USB audio out, I would like that.


----------



## basman

Mini Stax rig:




Sony MZ-RH1 & Stax SRS-002

All tracks recorded with linear PCM in Hi-MD.

Oldies but goodies


----------



## wellers73

iPhone 7 Plus/CCK/Dragonfly Red/Westone W60


----------



## Mimouille

basman said:


> Mini Stax rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


wellers73 said:


> iPhone 7 Plus/CCK/Dragonfly Red/Westone W60


 
 If you guys post from your phone and that is the reason for very small pics, you can change picture size in the code of the post before submitting.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> If you guys post from your phone and that is the reason for very small pics, you can change picture size in the code of the post before submitting.




Yes, the pics are coded at a measly 200 x 400 pixels. I change to 400 x 400, which is the laziest possible change I can make, lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

mimouille said:


> If you guys post from your phone and that is the reason for very small pics, you can change picture size in the code of the post before submitting.




Or just open them?


----------



## Mimouille

redcarmoose said:


> Or just open them?


 
 I know, I don't care, I was just saying that for them. When a picture is nice it doesn't do it justice,


----------



## yensarn

Hidizs AP60 -- Chord Mojo -- K712/T20i
Cables are crap, I know. L cables on the way but God knows transit in somewhere.


----------



## music4mhell

yensarn said:


> Hidizs AP60 -- Chord Mojo -- K712/T20i
> Cables are crap, I know. L cables on the way but God knows transit in somewhere.


 
 Almost same set up


----------



## yensarn

music4mhell said:


> Almost same set up




Yeah! I find the hidizs controls to be bit fiddly. The touch panel is bit difficult to use, since I used s7edge before getting a dedicated transport. But output wise no complains. Sizes well to the mojo also, velcro-ed together


----------



## music4mhell

yensarn said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Almost same set up
> ...


 
 I prefer AP60 + Mojo combo over Onaplus One UAPP + Mojo combo. I am getting better resolution.


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> I prefer AP60 + Mojo combo over Onaplus One UAPP + Mojo combo. I am getting better resolution.


On what sort of music?


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer AP60 + Mojo combo over Onaplus One UAPP + Mojo combo. I am getting better resolution.
> ...


 
 Any kind of music. The thing is, it's really really difficult to compare the resolution through headphone. Luckily i have Genelec Studio monitos + Sub (only for listening, i have zero knowledge on Music).
  
 So, when i compared the sound of both combo, i found that with AP60 + Mojo, i am hearing the background instruments music more clearly (i had to do critical listening and change the cable to and forth with same song and at same point).. It's hard to put through words.


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Any kind of music. The thing is, it's really really difficult to compare the resolution through headphone. Luckily i have Genelec Studio monitos + Sub (only for listening, i have zero knowledge on Music).
> 
> So, when i compared the sound of both combo, i found that with AP60 + Mojo, i am hearing the background instruments music more clearly (i had to do critical listening and change the cable to and forth with same song and at same point).. It's hard to put through words.


which style of music are you listening to?


----------



## yensarn

music4mhell said:


> I prefer AP60 + Mojo combo over Onaplus One UAPP + Mojo combo. I am getting better resolution.




I can't say I hear much of a difference between Samsung and ap60. But then I don't care much for comparison. As long as I feel great then it's great. And listening using phone to mojo is just too much work. Especially when having incoming calls and messages and bla bla bla... bottom line ap60 and mojo is a nice sized stack which sounds nice to me


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Any kind of music. The thing is, it's really really difficult to compare the resolution through headphone. Luckily i have Genelec Studio monitos + Sub (only for listening, i have zero knowledge on Music).
> ...


 
 All Indian music, which has more Vocal based with a lots of lots of instruments in background.


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> All Indian music, which has more Vocal based with a lots of lots of instruments in background.


Yeah so that set up should sound great.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > All Indian music, which has more Vocal based with a lots of lots of instruments in background.
> ...


 
 Which set up won't be great with this set up ? I doubt any


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Which set up won't be great with this set up ? I doubt any


many will need more here and there. Example: Metalcore, EDM, Electro, Breaks.


----------



## Bengkia369

Nothing such sounds much like this... Sublime!


----------



## Joe-Siow

bengkia369 said:


> Nothing such sounds much like this... Sublime!


 
  
 I really don't mean to come across as rude, but is it just me, or do I keep seeing you post photos of the same few earphones, AK240 & Mojo over and over again? I mean it OK to post them a couple of times, but it gets repetitive seeing photos of the same few equipment.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Which set up won't be great with this set up ? I doubt any
> ...


 
 So you are suggesting EDM will sound better in Phone UAPP + Mojo than AP60 + Mojo ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> So you are suggesting EDM will sound better in Phone UAPP + Mojo than AP60 + Mojo ?


Ofcourse not. Mojo/phone/eq or Mojo/phone/amp.


----------



## Bengkia369

joe-siow said:


> I really don't mean to come across as rude, but is it just me, or do I keep seeing you post photos of the same few earphones, AK240 & Mojo over and over again? I mean it OK to post them a couple of times, but it gets repetitive seeing photos of the same few equipment.




OK, sorry time for a change, serious guy! Lol....


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > So you are suggesting EDM will sound better in Phone UAPP + Mojo than AP60 + Mojo ?
> ...


 
 Anyhow i don't use Mojo stand alone now a days. Now ui don't like the Mojo's Amp section.
 So i use my Amp always with Mojo


----------



## Bengkia369

music4mhell said:


> Anyhow i don't use Mojo stand alone now a days. Now ui don't like the Mojo's Amp section.
> So i use my Amp always with Mojo




I sometimes use a amp too on a Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

bengkia369 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow i don't use Mojo stand alone now a days. Now ui don't like the Mojo's Amp section.
> ...


 
 Once you connect a good amp, then you realize what's wrong in Mojo's Amp  and then there is no going back !
  
 By the way which amp do you use with mojo ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

bengkia369 said:


> I sometimes use a amp too on a Mojo.


 
  
 Well, that's completely different right there, absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## HiFiChris

How could anyone dare to add an amp to his Chord Mojo?!?!111?

 Oh, wait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 By the way, the Mojo doesn't actually have a traditional amp section, as it was designed to be as transparent as possible (according to its designers -> Mojo thread -> 3rd post), so what we basically get is a pure DAC with a (_very _powerful) variable Line Out.


----------



## jmills8

hifichris said:


> How could anyone dare to add an amp to his Chord Mojo?!?!111?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...
> ...


How does that Leckerton sound with the mojo ?


----------



## HiFiChris

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 Very clean, neutral, uncoloured, hiss-free and transparent.


----------



## jmills8

hifichris said:


> Very clean, neutral, uncoloured, hiss-free and transparent.


Stock amp?


----------



## HiFiChris

jmills8 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Very clean, neutral, uncoloured, hiss-free and transparent.
> ...


 

 OPA209


----------



## jmills8

hifichris said:


> OPA209


Thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## music4mhell

hifichris said:


> How could anyone dare to add an amp to his Chord Mojo?!?!111?
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> ...


 
 I dare again 
  

  
 Because it's amp section is so simple, that's why it can be used as a very good Pre-Amp / DAC only


----------



## Bengkia369

music4mhell said:


> Once you connect a good amp, then you realize what's wrong in Mojo's Amp  and then there is no going back !
> 
> By the way which amp do you use with mojo ?




I using a Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp and sometimes Pico fat.


----------



## Marat Sar

music4mhell said:


> I dare again
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's amp section is so simple, that's why it can be used as a very good Pre-Amp / DAC only


 
  
 OMG wait, is that a plenue d as a carrier for the mojo? via usb? i thought that was impossible, the plenue didn't have digital out... been looking for a good mojo carrier since forever.


----------



## jmills8

marat sar said:


> OMG wait, is that a plenue d as a carrier for the mojo? via usb? i thought that was impossible, the plenue didn't have digital out... been looking for a good mojo carrier since forever.


it is NOT a Cowon.


----------



## HiFiChris

marat sar said:


>


 

 It's the Hidizs AP60.


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## tangents

Nice setup  I'm thinking of getting the Opus#2. How does the pairing of Opus#2 and Cv5 sound? Does the line-out bypass the internal amp?
  


sonickarma said:


>


----------



## Whitigir

tangents said:


> Nice setup  I'm thinking of getting the Opus#2. How does the pairing of Opus#2 and Cv5 sound? Does the line-out bypass the internal amp?




Doubt it, line out is full volume blasting from Opus 2


----------



## Podster

Did someone say "Poor-Table-Rig"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


 Sure not an AK380 and K10's but for $50 bones it's pretty amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention my accountant told me that's roughly a $5.5K savings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ignore the Pod, he's just Jelli but I do like teasing Mimou and Pinky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The green smiley means envy I think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 p.s. And if you keep posting these rigs Sonic I'm adding you to the list


----------



## meomap

tangents said:


> Nice setup  I'm thinking of getting the Opus#2. How does the pairing of Opus#2 and Cv5 sound? Does the line-out bypass the internal amp?




Nice. I got free black leather case for my Cv5.


----------



## Podster




----------



## sonickarma

podster said:


>


 
 Nice - which amp ?


----------



## Deftone

joe-siow said:


> I really don't mean to come across as rude, but is it just me, or do I keep seeing you post photos of the same few earphones, AK240 & Mojo over and over again? I mean it OK to post them a couple of times, but it gets repetitive seeing photos of the same few equipment.


 
  
 yes its much like the feeling of deja vu...


----------



## PinkyPowers

I had my new 99 Classics on all day at work. Quite comfortable. And great sound, with impressive sub-bass for a mobile headphone driven by a DAP.


----------



## Podster

sonickarma said:


> Nice - which amp ?




B1, Aune stack.


----------



## Deftone

pinkypowers said:


> *I had my new 99 Classics on all day at work*. Quite comfortable. And great sound, with impressive sub-bass for a mobile headphone driven by a DAP.


 
  
 wow must be a pretty awesome job for them to let you wear your headphones all day!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Well, they did come off every now and again for the odd bit of human interaction. Yet for the most part, they stayed on.


----------



## Mimouille

Sony WM1Z > Beat Audio Prima Donna 8-braid 4.4 balanced > Inear Prophile-8 > Sony triple comfort tips (new)


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dam these ARE good.


----------



## Bengkia369

Drinking coffee while waiting for my friend... Friday nite ha


----------



## Podster

Well never saw this setup before Beng


----------



## Bengkia369

podster said:


> Well never saw this setup before Beng:rolleyes:




What's the amp below?!


----------



## boblauer

bengkia369 said:


> What's the amp below?!


 
 IMS Hybrid Valve amp. Are these still for sale after the KS campaign?


----------



## Bengkia369

boblauer said:


> IMS Hybrid Valve amp. Are these still for sale after the KS campaign?




Ic, thanks!


----------



## pr0b3r

Opus#1 balanced out to iBasso IT03 with custom 4-core SPC cable terminated to 2.5mm.


----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> Ic, thanks!


 

 Not sure what's been going on with them as of late. This is where you can find the original Kickstarter campaign: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/970055861/hybrid-valve-headphone-amplifier/description
  
 Here was the last IMS site I went to: http://www.ims-nz.com/
  
 Here's a shot of the front


----------



## Bengkia369

podster said:


> Not sure what's been going on with them as of late. This is where you can find the original Kickstarter campaign: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/970055861/hybrid-valve-headphone-amplifier/description
> 
> Here was the last IMS site I went to: http://www.ims-nz.com/
> 
> Here's a shot of the front:wink_face:




For portable tube amp, I love my Cypher Labs Trio.


----------



## nmatheis

AQ NO + AUNE M1s


----------



## kubig123

podster said:


>


 
  
 nice earphones, what are they?


----------



## gerelmx1986

kubig123 said:


> nice earphones, what are they?


 
 They look like the Aurisonics Rockets


----------



## TjPhysicist

trolldragon said:


> The Macbook is an old C2D with the noisy headphone jack (Computer Noise) and it will only do 24/96 on the optical anyway.
> I've a thin optical cable coming in so it might be feasible to carry, but I'll probably just stick with the USB.


 
 OOOH this was driving me NUTS. the midi app would HAVE an option for 192 in the dropdown but automagically switch back to 96 if i tried. Thought it was my cable..then i bought a more expensive cable (DAMN IT!)..then i thought i was going crazy. Geez thanks for the info btw. Also: generally optical over usb cuz usb is noisy..their optical is WORSE. Noisy is noisy, my MBP's optical not just introduces noise or artifact but changes the sound to be more tinny and thin..not sure how that happens but yea. (honestly i think quite an impressive feat of engineering, managing to make a digital medium port THAT terrible).


----------



## palermo

So I came to local shop for 30 minute kill my curiosity.


----------



## Podster

gerelmx1986 said:


> They look like the Aurisonics Rockets



You are correct however I don't think they can be had anymore except on the used market


----------



## doublea71

podster said:


>


 

 Oh how I miss my Rockets! I dropped them ONCE and one of the earpieces stopped working....


----------



## lcasadonte

My Mobile Rig:

  
  
 On the boat:

 At work:


----------



## PinkyPowers

I haven't put in an IEM ones since the Meze 99 Classics arrived. 



I'm sure in a few days I'll get lusty for the U12 again. But right now, I'm enjoying the honeymoon period with my new cans.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> I haven't put in an IEM ones since the Meze 99 Classics arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure in a few days I'll get lusty for the U12 again. But right now, I'm enjoying the honeymoon period with my new cans.




When the brain/ears hear a different signature (different headphone etc) it firstly determines if (you) enjoy it, if so new toy syndrome sets in. Because the sound is entirely different and new, upstairs becomes completely entertained. After about a week it will settle down and your real opinion will be formed. Regardless it's fun.


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> When the brain/ears hear a different signature (different headphone etc) it firstly determines if (you) enjoy it, if so new toy syndrome sets in. Because the sound is entirely different and new, upstairs becomes completely entertained. After about a week it will settle down and your real opinion will be formed. Regardless it's fun.




I know. It is fun while it lasts, though.


----------



## pr0b3r

Will try to hear its worth./


----------



## alwass89

Current portable rig:

FiiO X5ii ->Meze 99 Classics


----------



## denis1976

this way i get no sleep....


----------



## gmahler2u

question to all.....i know X5 gen 3 is not release it yet, I'm think upgrade my dx50.
  
 I don't know which one I should get.....Opus 1 or fiio x5III....what is you guys think?
  
 Thanks


----------



## justrest

denis1976 said:


> this way i get no sleep....


 
  
 Nice couple.
 which one do you prefer?


----------



## Tokyoghoul

gmahler2u said:


> question to all.....i know X5 gen 3 is not release it yet, I'm think upgrade my dx50.
> 
> I don't know which one I should get.....Opus 1 or fiio x5III....what is you guys think?
> 
> Thanks



If you don't need online streaming I would go for the opus


----------



## nmatheis

gmahler2u said:


> question to all.....i know X5 gen 3 is not release it yet, I'm think upgrade my dx50.
> 
> I don't know which one I should get.....Opus 1 or fiio x5III....what is you guys think?
> 
> Thanks




Hard to say without hearing both. I'm hoping to set some point, but I'm not sure when FiiO will get their tour going and where they'll slot me in... 




tokyoghoul said:


> If you don't need online streaming I would go for the opus




Have you heard FiiO X5 v3?


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> When the brain/ears hear a different signature (different headphone etc) it firstly determines if (you) enjoy it, if so new toy syndrome sets in. Because the sound is entirely different and new, upstairs becomes completely entertained. After about a week it will settle down and your real opinion will be formed. Regardless it's fun.


Just rotate your gear. Every 6 months take out an old dap and headphone and wow.


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> Just rotate your gear. Every 6 months take out an old dap and headphone and wow.




That's what I try to do, but a heck of a lot more frequently than every 6 months


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> That's what I try to do, but a heck of a lot more frequently than every 6 months


 by doing this old gear gets bew life. Ones ear gets tricked into thinking "wow Im listening to all my old music in a new way" Every six months youll be saying that.


----------



## gmahler2u

tokyoghoul said:


> If you don't need online streaming I would go for the opus


 
 that's good idea, I don't really need online stream.


----------



## nmatheis

gmahler2u said:


> that's good idea, I don't really need online stream.




Unless Tokyoghoul has heard both, I'd be patient and wait for people who've heard both to answer your question. That's just me, though. I like to make a well-informed decision whenever possible.


----------



## gmahler2u

nmatheis said:


> Unless @Tokyoghoul has heard both, I'd be patient and wait for people who've heard both to answer your question. That's just me, though. I like to make a well-informed decision whenever possible.


 
 yes, I should be patient...but it's so hard!!


----------



## nmatheis

gmahler2u said:


> yes, I should be patient...but it's so hard!! :blink:




I know, there are so many new toys all the time. It's hard for us headfi'ers to be patient


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> Just rotate your gear. Every 6 months take out an old dap and headphone and wow.


 
  
 I do this myself, but rotate more on a daily basis. 3 different setups I rotate, had more at one stage but it was getting a bit silly.


----------



## gmahler2u

nmatheis said:


> I know, there are so many new toys all the time. It's hard for us headfi'ers to be patient


 
 Yes, I just want to escape from ipod classic and dx50...i had it for 6+years....I like to have some change..


----------



## gerelmx1986

jmills8 said:


> nmatheis said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I try to do, but a heck of a lot more frequently than every 6 months
> ...


 

 ​I will stop doing that anyways as i consider the WM1A to be my end-game


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> I do this myself, but rotate more on a daily basis. 3 different setups I rotate, had more at one stage but it was getting a bit silly.


 I am deep in silly territory.


----------



## jmills8

gerelmx1986 said:


> ​I will stop doing that anyways as i consider the WM1A to be my end-game


Glad you settled.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wish there were like 10 pictures every single day haha, I try to find other threads but this is the only one


----------



## H20Fidelity

naivesound said:


> I wish there were like 10 pictures every single day haha, I try to find other threads but this is the only one


 
  
 We have others, particularly one with a "no words" policy.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/212768/pics-of-headphones-rules-one-pic-no-words
  
 And a fine art judging gallery.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/699781/the-member-judged-fine-art-head-fi-gallery
  
 Should keep you busy a while.


----------



## denis1976

justrest said:


> Nice couple.
> which one do you prefer?


hello, for SQ and portability, the 1A but for absolute eargasm ....the ak combo...or ak380cu alone


----------



## Bengkia369

Love this combo


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## PinkyPowers

I really have tried to like Rush, but without success yet. Is there something wrong Pinky?


----------



## Bengkia369

Late night listening with one of my favorite headphones... Sounds fabulous with female vocals...


----------



## gerelmx1986




----------



## Bengkia369

gerelmx1986 said:


>




Sure sounds nice, do you buy the Sony upgrade cable?


----------



## gerelmx1986

Bengkia369 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No, but i plan to have an adapter by PlusSound for 4.4mm and TRRs to dual 3.5mm females


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> I really have tried to like Rush, but without success yet. Is there something wrong Pinky?




Well... First of all, just listen to old Rush albums. Second of all, only listen to good masters like the recent high dynamic range remasters by Sean McGee at Abbey Road Studios. Third of all, don't say you hate that woman's vocals like my wife did, referring of course to Geddy Lee, lol


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## Whitigir

Can't get enough of it


----------



## navydragon

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## willywill

Best part after hosting football Sunday, all the beers left


----------



## ezekiel77

All the black Sonys coming out in full force!


----------



## Bengkia369

ezekiel77 said:


> All the black Sonys coming out in full force!




Haha, but it sounds damn good I'm sure!


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


>


Cover track ?


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Cover track ?




Joanna Wong "The Adult Storybook". 
Really love her vocals, she is known as Taiwanese Norah Jones. 
Sony Singapore even use her 1st albums in high resolution format for their Sony WM1Z and WM1A Walkman.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Joanna Wong "The Adult Storybook".
> Really love her vocals, she is known as Taiwanese Norah Jones.
> Sony Singapore even use her 1st albums in high resolution format for their Sony WM1Z and WM1A Walkman.


Reminds me of this: https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=G3MD6fUyVws


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Reminds me of this: https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=G3MD6fUyVws




My favorite song from Joanna Wong

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=pJgS_rCAJ2k

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=DyUFy9yNAg4

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=7MerKSG9smk


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> My favorite song from Joanna Wong
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=pJgS_rCAJ2k
> 
> ...


Well put, another Krall. It works well.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Well put, another Krall. It works well.




You love this sort of music?!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> You love this sort of music?!


 I would say yes if I am eating food at a restaurant.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> I would say yes if I am eating food at a restaurant.




Lol wth.


----------



## blazinblazin

For me separation is important. 
 I listen to songs like these.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrSg3_OpR0Y
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dZgf_LUvbM


----------



## jmills8

blazinblazin said:


> For me separation is important.
> I listen to songs like these.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrSg3_OpR0Y
> ...


No bass AT ALL.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## GegeV2

My limited audio setup...


----------



## Bengkia369

mimouille said:


>




Which dap sounds better?


----------



## Mimouille

bengkia369 said:


> Which dap sounds better?


 
 It depends what you like and what you pair them with. Both excellent.


----------



## TjPhysicist

Alright guys, time for new awesome setup.
  
 Let's start off with the outside of the case, when it's all closed up. It's a khanka case for anker batteries fit is a bit tight (due to cable). But it's awesome!
  
 Unfortunately I had to travel to asia, so this is partly unfinished, usable but there's a few more things to do.
  

  
  
 Once opened:

  
 As you can see, had to make ample use of right angle connectors. Am going to recable my Headphones with a right angle 1/4", reducing the need for the one on the bottom right. 
  
  

  
 All set-up and ready to go. Funny story, I did this right before take off, and 3 VERY concerned air hosts/hostesses came up to me, looking a bit freaked out/concerned like: "what is that? please turn it off". Since it was an indian airlines they're a bit scared of overly complex electronics. 
 What's in there:

Cable: BJC cable I bought off of amazon. 1ft is likely more than enough so I'm going to cut this down (or ask BJC if they'll do it for me). I bought this in a rush on amazon since the one that came with my DAP was too short.
Right side: DAP is DX80. Connected via mono->RCA adapter then to a right angle RCA->RCA gold adapter.
Left side: Ifi IDSD Micro. This is likely going to be RMA'd when I get back from my trip. There's something wrong with the insides, noise floor is too high, sounds like I'm listening to bad vinyls
Cables, Left: There's a 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter conenected to a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter I bought, very useful for my headphones (it's the one suggested in the Z reviews video of TH-X00). I'm likely to recable my headphones to use a low profile right angle 6.3mm, reducing the need for this here. This is what is making the space a little tight. 
  
  
 My headphones are in this box:

  

  
  
  
 And (queue drum roll, angelic choir etc):
  

  
 You can see my vanilla TH-X00's here. Using the leather pouch for cable storage. I plan to recable them either with Bluedragon or TheAudMod on etsy. Bought the box in micheals. I really wanted something mahogany to match the headphones...maybe some day.
  
  
  
 Empty box, I bought some stuffing and satin hankey I had at home my mom stitched it into what is basically a pillow in there.
*My inspiration for this was that awesome wooden box you get with some editions of LCD3 (iirc)*
  

  
  
 And I'd like to finish off with what is likely the greatest headphones in the world, Audeze, Sennheiser, Fostex..they all have NOTHING on these:


----------



## pr0b3r

Opus#1 balance out to CA Nova. M1s burn in, balance out to IT03.


----------



## mackie1001

My modest walking around kit. All my good stuff is portable but I don't actually leave the house with it much. This is about as compact and minimal as you can get but seals out the outside world and sounds pretty good. For critical listening I have a Mojo and HE-400i.


----------



## listen4joy

cheapest setup around (6$) 
 Monks+ and 1$ cheap mp3 player from ebay


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> It depends what you like and what you pair them with. Both excellent.


 
  
 Considering the price, you'd think the Sony would be a clear winner.
  
 Wonder what's going on there...


----------



## pr0b3r

+ TY Hi Z 32ohms earbuds ^__^


----------



## Whitigir

h20fidelity said:


> Considering the price, you'd think the Sony would be a clear winner.
> 
> Wonder what's going on there...




Lol ! Keep in mind, the Wm1Z pricing is high, but it shares 90% of the inside components to it cheaper variant, the WM1A, which can be found for similar price of DX200. It makes senses when he said that "depends" words, and here I agree


----------



## Gediminas

Hi,
My humble setup:
Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7LTD;
Sony NWZ-A15;
FiiO Q1.


----------



## Whitigir

Today mood


----------



## gerelmx1986

More Sony


----------



## dullknives

fiio x3II & trinity sabre or fidue a73

  
 trinity atlas w/BT lanyard & nexus 5x


----------



## PinkyPowers

Finally got a craving for the deep warmth of the U12. They are like a comfort blanket. I want to curl up with them for a long evening.


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> Finally got a craving for the deep warmth of the U12. They are like a comfort blanket. I want to curl up with them for a long evening.



Definitely nice indeed! However, I would rather curl up with the wifey for a long evening.


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> Definitely nice indeed! However, I would rather curl up with the wifey for a long evening.




We could trade for an evening.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> No bass AT ALL.


 

 No but I have to thank Blazin' for turning me onto this as I love the mixture of instruments
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 This might be a little more bassy for you jmills
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Sure sounds good on here


----------



## jmills8

podster said:


> No but I have to thank Blazin' for turning me onto this as I love the mixture of instruments:wink_face:
> 
> This might be a little more bassy for you jmills
> 
> ...


Not her best stuff.


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> We could trade for an evening.



Shes all yours. Lol


----------



## blazinblazin

podster said:


> No but I have to thank Blazin' for turning me onto this as I love the mixture of instruments:wink_face:




I like music that mix traditional/classical instruments with modern instruments.

Fun to listen to.

That's why i love that band. They are masters of the instruments they played and each as some kind of solo part in the song.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Considering the price, you'd think the Sony would be a clear winner.
> 
> *Wonder what's going on there...*


 
 International plot by a secret cabal of rogue audiophiles.


----------



## gerelmx1986

The tone control, reminds me of the Fiio X3 hardware tone controls for bass and trebble... This from sony i bet the face is software but the processing is harware so damn responsive to my settings


----------



## cristobalroy

My portable for the day.


----------



## TjPhysicist

mimouille said:


> International plot by a secret cabal of rogue audiophiles.


 
 One of their many names is: "the beats brigade" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CraftyClown

gerelmx1986 said:


>


 
  
  


gerelmx1986 said:


> More Sony


 
  
  
 Gerardo your photos are sending my OCD into overdrive!!!
  
 I'm going to have to catch a flight to Mexico, come to your house and tidy up the background before you're allowed to take any more photos of your gear!


----------



## Redcarmoose

craftyclown said:


> Gerardo your photos are sending my OCD into overdrive!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to catch a flight to Mexico, come to your house and tidy up the background before you're allowed to take any more photos of your gear!


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Not her best stuff.


 
 I'm actually more of a Budgie fan, she was just along for the ride


----------



## jmills8

podster said:


> I'm actually more of a Budgie fan, she was just along for the ride:wink_face:


Look at that, just look at it. Wowee wow !


----------



## raulromanjr




----------



## raulromanjr




----------



## raulromanjr




----------



## Bengkia369

JVC HA-FW02 with Sony upgrade cable. 
One word - STEAM!


----------



## tylerchris

pinkypowers said:


> Finally got a craving for the deep warmth of the U12. They are like a comfort blanket. I want to curl up with them for a long evening.


 

 Sweet setup, awesome looking cable. Love those Eidolic connectors.... is that a DHC cable?


----------



## nmatheis




----------



## ezekiel77

nmatheis said:


>




Woah high end!


----------



## nmatheis

nmatheis said:


>







ezekiel77 said:


> Woah high end!




Living the high life, bro


----------



## ezekiel77

Leather overload.


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> Living the high life, bro


 So when one makes it to the top he will be on HF all day?


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> So when one makes it to the top he will be on HF all day?




Maybe... Maybe not.. 

Shake the Magic Eight Ball for another answer


----------



## Bengkia369

ezekiel77 said:


> Leather overload.




High end & high life too!


----------



## PinkyPowers

tylerchris said:


> Sweet setup, awesome looking cable. Love those Eidolic connectors.... is that a DHC cable?




It's a PinkyMade.


----------



## Adu

Fiio X5>>> Moon Audio Black dragon mini coax>>> Chord Mojo>>> earphone Chord&Major 8'13 Rock


----------



## Podster




----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


>




Is that the older Titan 1 or (FiiO equivalent)? 

They were good IEM if so.


----------



## ezekiel77

h20fidelity said:


> Is that the older Titan 1 or (FiiO equivalent)?
> 
> They were good IEM if so.


 
  
 IIRC these are the EX1, Titan 1 had black cables. Biggest soundstage I've heard in a budget IEM.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ezekiel77 said:


> IIRC these are the EX1, Titan 1 had black cables. Biggest soundstage I've heard in a budget IEM.




I'm on my phone, small pictures, thanks.

Yeah, good example of a well implementated dynamic driver, good timbre, organic atmosphere. Excellent for late night listening and low level listening.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I'm on my phone, small pictures, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, good example of a well implementated dynamic driver, good timbre, organic atmosphere. Excellent for late night listening and low level listening.


 

 Hmm, wonder if I posted my other reply in another thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes these are my FiiO branded Titan/EX 1's and for the $79 I paid they are excellent iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here they are in another setup, the BW AP001 really lights them up better than some of my more expensive amps. Just never know what's going to synergize until you actually try it!


----------



## PinkyPowers

New toy in for review.

Opus #1 

Pairs beautifully with my U12.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-ting/reviews/17859


----------



## sportyerre

Asus Fonepad 8, Teac HA-P50, Grado SR60e


----------



## Bengkia369

Sounds awesome to me


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> New toy in for review.
> 
> Opus #1
> 
> Pairs beautifully with my U12.


 

 Nice Pinky, got the Opus #1 on it's way to me now. Hear it also pairs well with the LZ A4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great review Redcar, love the build on those buds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@sportyerre I'm sure that is a lovely sounding setup and I almost jumped on that sweet looking Teac HA-P50 when it was on MassD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mimou, do you own anything ugly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@Bengkia369 this Deja Vu rig should sound awesome$$$$$


----------



## sportyerre

podster said:


> @sportyerre I'm sure that is a lovely sounding setup and I almost jumped on that sweet looking Teac HA-P50 when it was on MassD


 
 Yes, lovely, better than the other amps that I own: Rega Ear MKII and LG G5 with B&O HiFi Plus.
 It sounds great also with  my  Sennheiser HD545 Ref 150 ohm
  
 And now, the battery bug is solved thanks to Rinoreinz
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/704097/new-teac-ha-p50-b-portable-dac-amp/270#post_13082631


----------



## dockie7

ezekiel77 said:


>




Where did you bought those short USB type c cable? Whats the brand name? I been looking around Amazon and found nothing. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## nmatheis

dockie7 said:


> Where did you bought those short USB type c cable? Whats the brand name? I been looking around Amazon and found nothing. Thanks for your reply.




Looks like the yourcharger cable from ebay to me. That's the one I'm using.


----------



## echineko

Something in the mood of the upcoming festivities.


----------



## mxroadie

nmatheis said:


> Living the high life, bro




Hi Nmatheis, may I know where you got the LPG case from?


----------



## nmatheis

mxroadie said:


> Hi Nmatheis, may I know where you got the LPG case from?


. 

Sure. It's an Easecase. Off ebay.


----------



## mxroadie

nmatheis said:


> .
> 
> Sure. It's an Easecase. Off ebay.




Got it, thanks!


----------



## ezekiel77

dockie7 said:


> Where did you bought those short USB type c cable? Whats the brand name? I been looking around Amazon and found nothing. Thanks for your reply.


 
  
 Link here http://www.ebay.com/itm/301996162871
  
  


nmatheis said:


> Looks like the yourcharger cable from ebay to me. That's the one I'm using.


 
  
 Yup it is!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iBasso DX200 and iBasso IT03


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ALO Audio Continental V5, Opus#1 Dap, Campfire Audio Andromeda.

Cable: 
Maker: CCPH
Model: Type 1 
Composition
-single crystal pure silver & crystal copper hybrid
-dual teflon insulated
-gold plated 3.5mm pins


----------



## HiFiChris

_*Please don't fall down, please don't fall down, please don't fall down, please don't...*_
  

  

  
[Here should be a photo of the E1001 that I apparently did not develop and/or export for some reason...]


----------



## PinkyPowers

I gave Solar a lot of time with the Opus today. Sounds very good. Not quite the same synergy as Cayin i5>Solar, but still lovely.


----------



## Whitigir

I finally got my upgrade cables for my system

OCC copper and OCC Silver plated copper hybrid 

Pentaconn and Oyaide plugs


----------



## deadhead12

Went for a nice hike with my newish rig.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

I use a Cayin C5 amp/dac connected to my galaxy s5 via otg with my sennheiser HD600's and Beyerdynamic DT880's 250 ohm. Opinions on this setup?


----------



## PinkyPowers

sennheiser yo said:


> I use a Cayin C5 amp/dac connected to my galaxy s5 via otg with my sennheiser HD600's and Beyerdynamic DT880's 250 ohm. Opinions on this setup?




Nothing wrong with that, not at all. Enjoy.


----------



## ianskie1

sennheiser yo said:


> I use a Cayin C5 amp/dac connected to my galaxy s5 via otg with my sennheiser HD600's and Beyerdynamic DT880's 250 ohm. Opinions on this setup?


 
 It would be more cool if we could see the pics of your rig.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

ianskie1 said:


> It would be more cool if we could see the pics of your rig. :wink_face:



Can't take a picture of it with my phone since it would be hooked up to the amp and headphones


----------



## SoLame

sennheiser yo said:


> Can't take a picture of it with my phone since it would be hooked up to the amp and headphones


 
 What...your phone can't do selfie?


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

solame said:


> What...your phone can't do selfie?



It does. Tomorrow I'll take one in the mirror


----------



## ianskie1

Or borrow a friend's phone/camera to take the pic and upload that. Just a suggestion. 


sennheiser yo said:


> It does. Tomorrow I'll take one in the mirror


----------



## Bengkia369

Seriously, this single BA driver FI-BA-SS still amazed me till now!


----------



## audiofreakie

bengkia369 said:


> Seriously, this single BA driver FI-BA-SS still amazed me till now!



Afaik, most expensive single BA IEM.


----------



## Bengkia369

audiofreakie said:


> Afaik, most expensive single BA IEM.




Haha true but not many multiple drivers iems are tune to this standard.


----------



## boblauer

bengkia369 said:


> Seriously, this single BA driver FI-BA-SS still amazed me till now!


 
 And why do they amaze you till now? Find something better or? Only heard them once and was amazed they are a single but way too expensive for me.


----------



## chn68b




----------



## Podster

chn68b said:


>


 
 Nice pairing and I think I own that same rug
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Today


----------



## chn68b

Ha ha, its pretty similar!
  
 That's a great looking music room


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iBasso DX200 and Campfire Audio Vega


----------



## PinkyPowers

This old gem finds new life with the Opus #1. Great combination.


----------



## Bengkia369

boblauer said:


> And why do they amaze you till now? Find something better or? Only heard them once and was amazed they are a single but way too expensive for me.




None even the multiple drivers iems amaze me like what this FI-BA-SS does.


----------



## Bengkia369

Something you can't do with hifi audio, with portable DAPs, I can bring my music wherever I go!


----------



## ThomasHK

New DAP in the house .


----------



## RAFA

bengkia369 said:


> Something you can't do with hifi audio, with portable DAPs, I can bring my music wherever I go!




The music was so good, you almost spilled your cofe.


----------



## Bengkia369

rafa said:


> The music was so good, you almost spilled your cofe.




Haha almost in fact.


----------



## psikey




----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> This old gem finds new life with the Opus #1. Great combination.


 

 Nice Pinky, I'm so anxious for my Opus #1 to get here, it's my understanding that it can bring a lot of old gems back to life
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 THX chn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just can't keep up with you big boys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with that said another sweet rig Expat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It appears Thomas has some sweet tunes going himself ala AK


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> Nice Pinky, I'm so anxious for my Opus #1 to get here, it's my understanding that it can bring a lot of old gems back to life:wink_face:
> 
> THX chn
> 
> I just can't keep up with you big boys:rolleyes: with that said another sweet rig Expat It appears Thomas has some sweet tunes going himself ala AK:bigsmile_face:




The Opus is not mine but a loaner. I will send it back on Thursday.

You will love it. It sounds exceptional, and has nice driving power.


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 pairs very well with all my favorite earphones!


----------



## gerelmx1986

I don't like the opus 2 bolts visible...


----------



## ezekiel77

gerelmx1986 said:


> I don't like the opus 2 bolts visible...


 
  
 It has an industrial look about them, but lacks the finesse of Sony (and some AK) players looks-wise.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> The Opus is not mine but a loaner. I will send it back on Thursday.
> 
> You will love it. It sounds exceptional, and has nice driving power.


 

 So I hear, Snuffy told me to look you up on it but I told him I'd already ordered one for myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I myself happen to love everything about my Shanny M2 & M5's and the little M1 is growing on me rapidly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I find them all finesse-full


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> So I hear, Snuffy told me to look you up on it but I told him I'd already ordered one for myself:wink_face:
> 
> I myself happen to love everything about my Shanny M2 & M5's and the little M1 is growing on me rapidly:tongue_smile:
> I find them all finesse-full




The Opus #1 is definitely more resolving, lively, and organic than the M2. I never had the chance to try the M5, though.


----------



## HiFiChris

psikey said:


>


 
  
  
 What smartphone/DAP is that on your picture? And why is the case for your Mojo so long (Mojo-Poly case?)?


----------



## psikey

hifichris said:


> What smartphone/DAP is that on your picture? And why is the case for your Mojo so long (Mojo-Poly case?)?


 

 Z5 compact & yes.


----------



## Podster

psikey said:


> Z5 compact & yes.


 

 I like that Orzly case too


----------



## ganzosrevenge

HD700 + PONO in Clear.... yes, see-thru PONOs exist.  YES the PONO can drive the HD700s with no outside help single-ended.... and YES, I'm going to put a balanced cable on these.


----------



## howdy

Onkyo DP-X1/Mojo W/Tidal Hifi offline to iBasso it03.


----------



## mysony1

echineko said:


> Something in the mood of the upcoming festivities.





Wm 1a + Oriolus perfect match warm sounding dap with high detail earphone


----------



## echineko

mysony1 said:


> Wm 1a + Oriolus perfect match warm sounding dap with high detail earphone



Maybe, but that's a WM 1Z though


----------



## Whitigir

echineko said:


> Maybe, but that's a WM 1Z though




Roflmao !


----------



## gerelmx1986




----------



## lookingforIEMs

bengkia369 said:


> Something you can't do with hifi audio, with portable DAPs, I can bring my music wherever I go!




Is that... seletar mall lololol




thomashk said:


> New DAP in the house .




Are those earsonics???


----------



## Bengkia369

lookingforiems said:


> Is that... seletar mall lololol
> Are those earsonics???




Yeah Seletar Mall. So good till I spill my coffee!


----------



## sonickarma

3 nice portable setups


----------



## H20Fidelity

sonickarma said:


> 3 nice portable setups


 
  
 I usually surf these realms untempted with high levels of immunity.
  
 But THAT is tempting.


----------



## ThomasHK

lookingforiems said:


> Are those earsonics???



Shure se846


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I usually surf these realms untempted with high levels of immunity.
> 
> But THAT is tempting.


 
 Like some of the awesome photo's you post don't do that to a whole bunch of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Beautiful shot Sonic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm always thinking "I'm not worthy" whenever I post my shots here


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> Like some of the awesome photo's you post don't do that to a whole bunch of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do have something new to show off actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Like some of the awesome photo's you post don't do that to a whole bunch of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Too funny Far Behind, same album, just played on my X3II. BTW time to charge that puppy!


----------



## bharat2580




----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I do have something new to show off actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are a master with your light box H2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like the new chassis design of the 200
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So doing the Wokei gif thing but hiding in a spoiler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice
  
 Yeah @boblauer if I remember right it died like seconds after I took that shot!
  
 I may be one of the few who prefer the silver B1 to the black, great amp @bharat2580


----------



## Montyburns

This guy was showing off his portable rig with Sony MDR-Z7's during the Inauguration apparently. I saw him more than once on Tv.


----------



## Podster

montyburns said:


> This guy was showing off his portable rig with Sony MDR-Z7's during the Inauguration apparently. I saw him more than once on Tv.


 
 Those expressions are priceless


----------



## 3xclu5ive

Some of these portable rigs seem to amaze me. Such a thickened device due to the stacking; I find that kind of unyielding. Well, they are much better than my Portable Rig, which is just a HTC Desire 530 and the Sennheiser MX375 Earbuds. I use Neutron Music Player with Neon.


----------



## Podster

3xclu5ive said:


> Some of these portable rigs seem to amaze me. Such a thickened device due to the stacking; I find that kind of unyielding. Well, they are much better than my Portable Rig, which is just a HTC Desire 530 and the Sennheiser MX375 Earbuds. I use Neutron Music Player with Neon.


 

 LOL, here's the same concept but just at a different level
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I mean a stack is a stack is a stack right


----------



## MisterMudd

podster said:


> Like some of the awesome photo's you post don't do that to a whole bunch of us:rolleyes:
> 
> Beautiful shot Sonic:wink_face:
> 
> I'm always thinking "I'm not worthy" whenever I post my shots here



Hey Podster! I absolutely love that Candlebox album. Have it myself. They have a terrific live recording free download on internetarchive.org.


----------



## Branded

My current setup 

AK300 with Campfire Audio Andromeda. The Andromeda was a true love as first sight (listen) took me a good 2 mins to love them.


----------



## Onitsuka

podster said:


> LOL, here's the same concept but just at a different level:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks quite nice. Is that a Thoren TD?


----------



## denis1976

Good morning!!Sony nw-wm1a plus Oriolus mk2


----------



## 3xclu5ive

podster said:


> LOL, here's the same concept but just at a different level:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is very portable indeed. LOL


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Bengkia369

Bengkia369 Chinese New Year Rig Edition


----------



## Podster

mistermudd said:


> Hey Podster! I absolutely love that Candlebox album. Have it myself. They have a terrific live recording free download on internetarchive.org.


 
 THX MM, I'll have to seek that out. They have not captured the magic of this first album and I think part of it was when Kevin Martin got the big head and struck out on his own. I went to see him and his High Watts at a local club here and they sicked and he was a real pinhead when I asked him to sign my CD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even stuff off Happy Pills and Lucy were so-so and even their stuff now that they have re-united is not all that but this first album is classic rock and he has the pipes for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





onitsuka said:


> Looks quite nice. Is that a Thoren TD?


 
 Yes @Onitsuka it is the TD-115 which I picked up for $125 off eSlay. Was the first table I bought myself while stationed in Germany circa 1978
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

  


3xclu5ive said:


> That is very portable indeed. LOL


 
 Well it could be portable to say the Giant in "Time Bandits"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Back on topic


----------



## flipper203

WM1A, YY Audio pro tucana balanced and the Zeus R !!!


----------



## San Man

LPG -> Rhapsodio Dark Knight 8 braid -> Galaxy V2


----------



## Mimouille

flipper203 said:


> WM1A, YY Audio pro tucana balanced and the Zeus R !!!


Are the Zeus silent with this setup?


----------



## tangents




----------



## Sennheiser Yo

My not so portable setup. I need some better iem's or some closed back headphones for portability. Cayin c5 amp/dac with my galaxy s5 and HD600.


----------



## Tai1or Made

First real setup over just a stock phone.
 Nexus 5X>Tidal Hifi>Fiio Q1


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ALO Audio SXC 8 mini to mini cable with ALO Audio Continental V5 portable tube amplifier, Campfire Audio Nova IEM and iBasso DX200 Dap.







DX200 to Litz balanced cable with Campfire Audio Vegas


----------



## echineko

bengkia369 said:


> Bengkia369 Chinese New Year Rig Edition



I see you're being festive too  Have a good CNY


----------



## Bengkia369

echineko said:


> I see you're being festive too  Have a good CNY




Happy CNY to you too!


----------



## flipper203

No hiss with this setup and zeus


----------



## H20Fidelity

flipper203 said:


> No hiss with this setup and zeus


 
  
 That's because there's nothing there, nothing to hiss with.


----------



## flipper203

mimouille said:


> Are the Zeus silent with this setup?



Sorry was refering to this post


----------



## Gosod

bengkia369 said:


> Simple and sounds sweet


 
where did you buy the black case?


----------



## Mimouille

flipper203 said:


> Sorry was refering to this post


Thanks


----------



## Bengkia369

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]where did you buy the black case?[/COLOR]




It's a Vannuys case for AK240. 
Ask a local shop to get from me in Japan.


----------



## Gosod

bengkia369 said:


> It's a Vannuys case for AK240.
> Ask a local shop to get from me in Japan.


 
I see it on Japanese, thanks for the reply.


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## Mimouille

sp3llv3xit great rigs and pics. What iems are these?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Enjoying my last day with the Opus #1. I'm more than impressed by this DAP. It's one of the best-sounding players I've come across.


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> Enjoying my last day with the Opus #1. I'm more than impressed by this DAP. It's one of the best-sounding players I've come across.




It grows in you, doesn't it


----------



## gerelmx1986

for me, this is the best DAP I have ever heard


----------



## PinkyPowers

Also finishing up my review on the Meze 99 Classics. I have them modded now to accept custom cables, so I built myself a handsome balanced jobby, made of Norne's OCC.


----------



## nmatheis

OnePlus 3 running UAPP -> Shanling UP -> Mystery IEM


----------



## darveniza

Onkyo DP X1A /Rhapsodio Solar Whiplash TW3


----------



## PinkyPowers

Good to see another Solar in the house.

I've got mine in right now, too. Listening to some old-school Madonna.


----------



## darveniza

I changed the stock cable to this Whiplash and found much greater detail plus I also changed to Spiral Dots L and the bass became intense


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

HD600's with Cayin c5 amp/dac connected to my galaxy s5.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

mimouille said:


> sp3llv3xit great rigs and pics. What iems are these?




Jomo quad BA


----------



## sp3llv3xit

It is customary among the Chinese to wear new clothes and jewelry on lunar new year. It is said to bring good fortune.

This is an audiophile's gem. Will this bring new and better gears to please my ears this year?


----------



## mysony1

darveniza said:


> Onkyo DP X1A /Rhapsodio Solar Whiplash TW3





This is the Onkyo dap + phone function . How was it compare to the dpx1 before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xinghui0711

Transportable rig ?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Why not?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

gerelmx1986 said:


> for me, this is the best DAP I have ever heard


 
 I love how you tell us which one it is.  Which daps have you heard so far.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

laughmoredaily said:


> I love how you tell us which one it is.




LOLOLOL


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ifi Micro iDSD BL and iBasso IT03

(transportable)






ifi Micro iDSD BL, iBasso DX200 SPDIF and Campfire Audio Nova.


----------



## jmills8

Too bad ifi cant make it smaller.


----------



## Marat Sar

sp3llv3xit said:


> It is customary among the Chinese to wear new clothes and jewelry on lunar new year. It is said to bring good fortune.
> 
> This is an audiophile's gem. Will this bring new and better gears to please my ears this year?


 
  
  
 What is it?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

marat sar said:


> What is it?




Jomo quad-BA


----------



## darveniza

mysony1 said:


> This is the Onkyo dap + phone function . How was it compare to the dpx1 before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No, not the phone version. Just the new X1A with 64GB. Quality of the device hardware is much improved, gain settings are much stronger I am assuming this is tied to improved amplifier. Screen UI has some improvements but also display quality.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

Not the most portable, but fits in my headphone case quite easily for deployment at work or home.  The Schiit Fulla 2 is rubber-banded to an Anker 13000mAh portable charger that powers both the Fulla 2 and the iPhone 7, so I can listen to my HD600's all day at work without depleting my phone battery at all.
  
 At night, I can connect the Anker to that charger you see at right to top it off.  If I didn't charge it, I suspect that I would get at least three days out of the Anker.  After a long two days of use, the Anker showed that it still had more than half a charge left.
  
 Happy listening, all!


----------



## BigDaddyNC

And a few more shots...Daddy Digs Portable.
  
 FYI, the phone is resting on a depleted practice round for the chain gun on a AH-64 Apache.  It was given to me by a young warrant officer in the Nat'l Guard who sold me a great Stratocaster for my son to learn how to play guitar.


----------



## bmichels

New TOL headphone...


----------



## BigDaddyNC

bmichels said:


> New TOL headphone...


 

 I get it!  
  
 MacGyver-Fi!  
  






   Rock on and Be Excellent To Each Other!


----------



## FFBookman

bmichels said:


> New TOL headphone...


 

 Stonehenge SH1Tbox Headphones
  
 Those look pretty balanced


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Uitaaudio PMP-354P Music Purifier, Effect Audio Thor ii IEM cable and balanced 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor, iBasso IT03 IEMs


----------



## Mimouille

expatinjapan said:


> Uitaaudio PMP-354P *Music Purifier*, Effect Audio Thor ii IEM cable and balanced 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor, iBasso IT03 IEMs




Does it clean dirty music? Does it change the Sex Pistols into Bach?


----------



## San Man

LOL Mike


----------



## ExpatinJapan

mimouille said:


> expatinjapan said:
> 
> 
> > Uitaaudio PMP-354P *Music Purifier*, Effect Audio Thor ii IEM cable and balanced 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor, iBasso IT03 IEMs
> ...


----------



## Nirvana1000

expatinjapan said:


> Uitaaudio PMP-354P Music Purifier, Effect Audio Thor ii IEM cable and balanced 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor, iBasso IT03 IEMs



Does this also eliminate RF noise?Does it eliminate or minimize all noise and interference?


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## pr0b3r

Xuelin ihifi780 + VorzampDuo + VE Monk+

Cute DSD player


----------



## thamasha69

bigdaddync said:


> And a few more shots...Daddy Digs Portable.
> 
> FYI, the phone is resting on a depleted practice round for the chain gun on a AH-64 Apache.  It was given to me by a young warrant officer in the Nat'l Guard who sold me a great Stratocaster for my son to learn how to play guitar.




I think I have the younger sibling of your setup lol

iPhone 6S
Apple USB 3 Adapter
HiFimeDIY 9018 DAC
Limefuel 2500mAh portable battery
Koss KSC75


----------



## yensarn

Finally got my stuff together in one piece...


----------



## yacobx

thamasha69 said:


> bigdaddync said:
> 
> 
> > And a few more shots...Daddy Digs Portable.
> ...




That amp dac is amazing I love mine


----------



## thamasha69

yacobx said:


> That amp dac is amazing I love mine




Agreed! It is very very good


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iBasso DX200


----------



## mag3472

Shanling M2 Velcro to my FiiO


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Sennheiser Yo

what IEMs do you reccomend, i like neutral sound with alot of detail. i dont want to spend more than 200.


----------



## CraftyClown

sennheiser yo said:


> what IEMs do you reccomend, i like neutral sound with alot of detail. i dont want to spend more than 200.


 
  
 Pounds, Euros or Dollars?
  
 Personally I'd suggest some second hand Etymotic ER4-SR which can be picked up for around £200 on the for sale forums.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

craftyclown said:


> Pounds, Euros or Dollars?
> 
> Personally I'd suggest some second hand Etymotic ER4-SR which can be picked up for around £200 on the for sale forums.


 
 dollars


----------



## Montyburns

Vibro Labs Sera > C&C BH2 > ALO Triple Pipe > iPod touch > Spotify 50 Best IDM album playlist by Pitchfork.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Pinky has a couple precious things to test for a week.



UM Miracle & IBasso IT03


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> Pinky has a couple precious things to test for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> UM Miracle & IBasso IT03


 

 Always making me Jelli Pinkster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naturally now that my new LZ A4's have come in my Walnut and Opus are taking their sweet time getting here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to your take on these


----------



## fhuang




----------



## AnakChan

NW-WM1Z, Midas protected with Brise Audio UPG001 cable for my Tralucent 1Plus2.2


----------



## PinkyPowers

anakchan said:


> NW-WM1Z, Midas protected with Brise Audio UPG001 cable for my Tralucent 1Plus2.2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Is the WM1Z really the best sounding DAP out now?


----------



## AnakChan

pinkypowers said:


> Is the WM1Z really the best sounding DAP out now?



It depends on tastes. To me as an overall DAP sonically the AK380Cu and WM1Z are on par and varies primarily on what listeners want - e.g. The WM1Z has more weight in the lower end but the AK380Cu has somewhat more air. To my ears the WM1Z still has a slightly more intimate feeling compared to the AK380Cu which to me is a little bit more spacious.

Non-sonic perspective, I prefer the AK380Cu GUI, but I prefer the WM1Z's battery longevity....etc. etc. etc. the list goes on and on.


----------



## PinkyPowers

That's for that comparison. Both are WAY outside my price range, but I'm still interested. You never know when an interesting opportunity will present itself. 

Which one has better treble response? As in sparkle/brightness?


----------



## AnakChan

pinkypowers said:


> That's for that comparison. Both are WAY outside my price range, but I'm still interested. You never know when an interesting opportunity will present itself.
> 
> Which one has better treble response? As in sparkle/brightness?


To -me- the AK380Cu (and even more so with the AK380SS but it's a little too lean for my personal tastes). Having said that, my WM1Z has about 240hrs burn-in and I'm using the Brise Audio UPG001 cable and it's less stifled as it was before a continuous 1+ week run-in.

Edit: You'd probably find more info in the NW-WM1Z and AK380 threads.


----------



## nmatheis

podster said:


> Always making me Jelli Pinkster :wink_face: Naturally now that my new LZ A4's have come in my Walnut and Opus are taking their sweet time getting here :rolleyes: Looking forward to your take on these




You want to try, my friend? 

If so, PM me :wink_face:


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> Always making me Jelli Pinkster:wink_face: Naturally now that my new LZ A4's have come in my Walnut and Opus are taking their sweet time getting here:rolleyes: Looking forward to your take on these




I would take Nik up on the offer. The Miracle is especially to my liking. It's very musical. Clear. Engaging. Warm, but with a tough of treble sparkle. It's very much in my wheelhouse.


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> I would take Nik up on the offer. The Miracle is especially to my liking. It's very musical. Clear. Engaging. Warm, but with a tough of treble sparkle. It's very much in my wheelhouse.




Yup. We'll see if he bites :wink_face:


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 > Dita Truth 3.5mm interconnect > Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp > Ifi iEMatch > FAD FI-BA-SS 

Lucky for me not drinking coffee this time lol


----------



## sonickarma

anakchan said:


> NW-WM1Z, Midas protected with Brise Audio UPG001 cable for my Tralucent 1Plus2.2


 
 Nice - how is the finish/quality on the Brise cable - was thinking of getting one, but have the Pentacomm mini adaptor already - so not sure.


----------



## Podster

nmatheis said:


> Yup. We'll see if he bites


 

 LOL, you two are like the Devil's spawn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are probably way out of my $350 iem ceiling and testing them would just be tirture I don't need
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I always appreciate the offer Nik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So I have been enjoying this little pocketful O'Tunes


----------



## boblauer

M1?


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> M1?


 

 Si


----------



## AnakChan

sonickarma said:


> Nice - how is the finish/quality on the Brise cable - was thinking of getting one, but have the Pentacomm mini adaptor already - so not sure.


 
  
 The Brise  Audio cables are well constructed. But there are some aesthetic issues I have a few concerns about, namely their somewhat stiff and tend to be tangly. I would hang them straight overnight (not every night though) to keep them straight again. The Pentaconn connection is long however having said that the new Brise cables use Rhodium plugs which are shorter (I think these are limited edition?). Another issue is where the Y splits off which is much earlier...a little excessive for my tastes.
  
 However sonically, I don't have any complaints about them. I only have the UPG001 which is quite decent. I'd dream of their Murakumo which is a super high end cable that I'll never be able to afford - but sonically was probably the best cable I personally had heard. (note, I've not heard of other super high end cables though). So for now, their UPG001 will have to do for me.


----------



## stuck limo

New rig. Samsung S7 + Dragonfly Black + KZ ZS3 (plus any others I throw in there).


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Dragonfly is a good DAC. I almost miss the thing. But it's in more loving hands now.


----------



## yacobx

pinkypowers said:


> The Dragonfly is a good DAC. I almost miss the thing. But it's in more loving hands now.




I know what you mean, it's hard to give up some of this gear but it's hard to also see stuff collect dust in a closet


----------



## Whitigir

Fancy pansy!


----------



## x RELIC x

whitigir said:


> Fancy pansy!




So you received your Utopia? How do you like them with the Sony?

Nice cable.


----------



## Whitigir

x relic x said:


> So you received your Utopia? How do you like them with the Sony?
> 
> Nice cable.




Now it is a proper voicing combination. , and thank you, the cables is using silver-gold materials


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## sonickarma

anakchan said:


> The Brise  Audio cables are well constructed. But there are some aesthetic issues I have a few concerns about, namely their somewhat stiff and tend to be tangly. I would hang them straight overnight (not every night though) to keep them straight again. The Pentaconn connection is long however having said that the new Brise cables use Rhodium plugs which are shorter (I think these are limited edition?). Another issue is where the Y splits off which is much earlier...a little excessive for my tastes.
> 
> However sonically, I don't have any complaints about them. I only have the UPG001 which is quite decent. I'd dream of their Murakumo which is a super high end cable that I'll never be able to afford - but sonically was probably the best cable I personally had heard. (note, I've not heard of other super high end cables though). So for now, their UPG001 will have to do for me.


 
  
 Thanks for the info - yeah the aesthetics look a little unrefined in some areas for my preferences. Cheers


----------



## darveniza

mimouille said:


>




Is that the AAW 900,looks like Universal model


----------



## Mimouille

darveniza said:


> Is that the AAW 900,looks like Universal model


Yep, I did a classic look.


----------



## H20Fidelity

anakchan said:


> The Brise  Audio cables are well constructed. But there are some aesthetic issues I have a few concerns about, namely their somewhat stiff and tend to be tangly. I would hang them straight overnight (not every night though) to keep them straight again. The Pentaconn connection is long however having said that the new Brise cables use Rhodium plugs which are shorter (I think these are limited edition?). Another issue is where the Y splits off which is much earlier...a little excessive for my tastes.
> 
> However sonically, I don't have any complaints about them. I only have the UPG001 which is quite decent. I'd dream of their Murakumo which is a super high end cable that I'll never be able to afford - but sonically was probably the best cable I personally had heard. (note, I've not heard of other super high end cables though). So for now, their UPG001 will have to do for me.


 
  
 Are they Spiral Dot tips you use on your 1Plus2.2 mate?
  
 I'm using them atm, there's also a tip I can get on eBay Skull Candy branded (serious) that sounds quite good.
  
 They even have the little Skully Candy skull embedded on them.


----------



## karloil

playing around with tonight's setup


----------



## Podster

Been doing the cable swap thang but nothing has really sounding better or that different than the stocker


----------



## nick n

h20fidelity said:


> Are they Spiral Dot tips you use on your 1Plus2.2 mate?
> 
> I'm using them atm, there's also a tip I can get on eBay Skull Candy branded (serious) that sounds quite good.
> 
> They even have the little Skully Candy skull embedded on them.


 

 Hi H20! Can you link me those tips please?


----------



## mag3472

podster said:


> Been doing the cable swap thang but nothing has really sounding better or that different than the stocker:rolleyes:



What have you been using?


----------



## pofdstudios

My portable rig for now


----------



## pofdstudios

duplicate


----------



## PinkyPowers

pofdstudios said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are those the X20s? I bet they sound good out of the DFRed.


----------



## Whitigir

Norne Audio and Toxic cables are very reputable for wires and quality


----------



## PinkyPowers

whitigir said:


> Norne Audio and Toxic cables are very reputable for wires and quality




I've bought DiY supplies from both. Very good stuff indeed.


----------



## pofdstudios

pinkypowers said:


> Are those the X20s? I bet they sound good out of the DFRed.


 

 Yeah those are the X-20i s .They really sound good but can be finicky with source material. The Audioquest Red does a wonderful job but if the original recording is poor you will hear it! lol


----------



## danniao

whitigir said:


> Norne Audio and Toxic cables are very reputable for wires and quality


 
 I've bought a Norne therium cable - beautifully constructed and sounds great like everybody else says!


----------



## danniao

mimouille said:


> Yep, I did a classic look.


 
 Can you order AAW 500 or 900 universals from their website? I do not see it's listed under their universals...


----------



## jmills8

X5III, P7, Arrow.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The P7 needs an amp? The new X5 isn't enough?


----------



## jmills8

pinkypowers said:


> The P7 needs an amp? The new X5 isn't enough?


Every dap,I have ever owned needs an amp when I use a Dynamic Driver. If all BA no amp really needed. X5III on its own drove my P7 better than the AK380CU and the Sony 1Z (SE).


----------



## Mimouille

danniao said:


> Can you order AAW 500 or 900 universals from their website? I do not see it's listed under their universals...


I ordered from Null, on their custom page you chose universal fit.


----------



## danniao

mimouille said:


> I ordered from Null, on their custom page you chose universal fit.


 
 Got it. Thanks!


----------



## TYATYA

My pack on the go


----------



## tangents

Sony NW-WM1A
 ALO Reference-8 interconnect cable
 ALO Continental v5 amplifier
 ALO Reference-8 IEM cable
 64Audio U12 ADEL IEM


----------



## Whitigir

tangents said:


>




Sweet rig with matching color


----------



## Kundi

tangents said:


>




What amp is that? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerelmx1986

kundi said:


> tangents said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


alo Rx


----------



## Deftone

the walkmans coming out in full force this year


----------



## tangents

kundi said:


> What amp is that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 
  
 ALO Continental v5 — wanted to try it with my Sony before I put it up for sale.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Thrift store find for 2day! 
$1.00 for 5 cassettes
$2.99 for Aiwa walkman (can't believe it works considering I don't have any clue where it was before) for all I know it could have been in the water


----------



## ezekiel77

audiobreeder said:


> Thrift store find for 2day!
> $1.00 for 5 cassettes
> $2.99 for Aiwa walkman (can't believe it works considering I don't have any clue where it was before) for all I know it could have been in the water


 
  
 You win the internet for today. So awesome! I used to have an Aiwa portable casette player too as a kid. Remember distinctly looking for the Walkman wording but my dad said no it's not there bcos Sony owns the word.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Morning stack for fun. iBasso DX200, ALO Audio Continental V5, ALO SXC8 cable mini to mini, ALO reference iem cable to Campfire Audio Andromeda






The iBasso DX200 has about 250+ hours on it now and is excellent as a stand alone device in terms of neutrality, resolution, detail and sound stage.
The Andromedas have 100s of hours on them and are fantastic with any source, but are at their best with a decent source and an aftermarket cable. I have reviewed them on the Head pie and Head fi already.
The ALO Audio Continental V5 is a new item and I am just learning about it. It adds more to the soundstage, has exquisite detailing and a lushness that comes from the tubes.
Using the iBasso line out to the V5.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Andomeda is one IEM I'd love to have a listen to.


----------



## ThomasHK

pinkypowers said:


> The Andomeda is one IEM I'd love to have a listen to.


 
 You really should. I never should have listened to it... hahaha. High on my shopping list. Would be a great second IEM next to my SE846.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Soon to be rigged up.

Dita Truth - Awesome cable


----------



## sonickarma

expatinjapan said:


> Soon to be rigged up.
> 
> Dita Truth - Awesome cable


 
 Hows the ergonomics - stiff or tactile/soft ?
  
 My previous experience was their truth cables were too stiff/ springy


----------



## alanchanxd

Etymotic ER4B (with AWaudio ER4B MMCX adapter) + MMCX 2.5mm TRRS balanced cable + Pioneer XDP-300r 

Gotta love that unamped ER4B / ER4S lean sound on anything, including iPods and smartphone.


----------



## N3verender

My work setup: AQ Nightowl + Pioneer XDP-300r + OPPO HA-2 SE


----------



## NoAlCastor

Can I ask where people have been able to get the short usb micro to use micro cable? I need one to connect an ak300 to a chord mojo.


----------



## Branded

pinkypowers said:


> The Andomeda is one IEM I'd love to have a listen to.


 
 You gotta give them a try,  I tried the whole Campfire lineup but  I was sold in 2 min on the Andomeda.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

DX200 and Dita Truth (silver) awesome cable (using the balanced screw on plug).

Campfire Audio Vega.

Crystal clear, lush mids, deep full bass, excellent detailing and crisp nonfatiguing highs.


----------



## Bengkia369

expatinjapan said:


> DX200 and Dita Truth (silver) awesome cable (using the balanced screw on plug).
> 
> Crystal clear, lush mids, deep full bass, excellent detailing and crisp nonfatiguing highs.




Be careful of that metal thing on the cable (purposely exposed to show the cable inside which serve no other practical purposes) will scratch your DAP or other items if you are not careful.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Yes metal. No worries.

I also have had the Truth earphones for a few years (?) now


----------



## ezekiel77




----------



## NemanVtc




----------



## yacobx

n3verender said:


> My work setup: AQ Nightowl + Pioneer XDP-300r + OPPO HA-2 SE





I want that night owl


----------



## Bengkia369

ezekiel77 said:


>




Nice combo! 
You like warmish sound?


----------



## ezekiel77

bengkia369 said:


> Nice combo!
> You like warmish sound?


 
  
 When the mood hits. Normally I go for neutral.
  
 The W500 has the warmest sound of all my IEMs. Dat bass...


----------



## Bengkia369

ezekiel77 said:


> When the mood hits. Normally I go for neutral.
> 
> The W500 has the warmest sound of all my IEMs. Dat bass...




I believe female vocals on your combo rocks!


----------



## pr0b3r

Opus#1 + CA Nova (balanced DIY SPC)


----------



## ezekiel77

bengkia369 said:


> I believe female vocals on your combo rocks!


 
  
 They do very well.
  
 I used to have an FAD Heaven VI, why did I sell that one... most unique, rich vocal presentation.


----------



## Bengkia369

ezekiel77 said:


> They do very well.
> 
> I used to have an FAD Heaven VI, why did I sell that one... most unique, rich vocal presentation.




Do you purchase a leather pouch for your Questyle?
Yeah I really like the tuning of FAD.


----------



## ezekiel77

bengkia369 said:


> Do you purchase a leather pouch for your Questyle?
> Yeah I really like the tuning of FAD.


 
  
 Yup but for photography I took it off to show off the shiny gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pr0b3r said:


> Opus#1 + CA Nova (balanced DIY SPC)


 
  
 This looks good, great colour blending between the IEM / DAP case.
  
 I also need to get myself one of those skull chin sliders!


----------



## pr0b3r

h20fidelity said:


> This looks good, great colour blending between the IEM / DAP case.
> 
> I also need to get myself one of those skull chin sliders!


 
  
 Thanks @H20Fidelity!  All materials sourced somewhere in China, I believe.  Need to confirm where exactly.  I told my friend to get more of those unique-looking sliders for future projects.  I also like that part of the cable.


----------



## Bengkia369

Today listening, I love it!!!


----------



## N3verender

yacobx said:


> I want that night owl




I just picked them up a few days ago. Already in love with them.


----------



## yacobx

n3verender said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > I want that night owl
> ...




I'll have to wait till the pop up on mass drop but they look absolutely beautiful and I don't want to wait lol


----------



## karloil

tonight's easy listening


----------



## alanchanxd

karloil said:


> tonight's easy listening


 


 Massdrop Hifiman RE00?

 Those are the best value earphones I have ever heard and I would rank it a lot better than IEMs that cost 4x-6x the price (looking at IE8 and SE535)

 I can't believe I only paid $35 USD for it.


----------



## karloil

alanchanxd said:


> Massdrop Hifiman RE00?
> 
> Those are the best value earphones I have ever heard and I would rank it a lot better than IEMs that cost 4x-6x the price (looking at IE8 and SE535)
> 
> I can't believe I only paid $35 USD for it.


 
  
 Agreed. I haven't been using it that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now i'm rediscovering this jem again...it's on MD again btw...


----------



## alanchanxd

karloil said:


> Agreed. I haven't been using it that much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 btw if you have an impedance adapter at home, give it a try with the RE00... it improves the soundstage and imaging I find. I used a 75 ohm one.


----------



## karloil

alanchanxd said:


> btw if you have an impedance adapter at home, give it a try with the RE00... it improves the soundstage and imaging I find. I used a 75 ohm one.




Thanks for the suggestion. if i do get the chance, i'll give this a try


----------



## Podster

pr0b3r said:


> Thanks @H20Fidelity!  All materials sourced somewhere in China, I believe.  Need to confirm where exactly.  I told my friend to get more of those unique-looking sliders for future projects.  I also like that part of the cable.


 
  
 Yes, that color combo rocks and that cable looks like it was designed with the Nova in mind


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> Yes, that color combo rocks and that cable looks like it was designed with the Nova in mind




Beautiful Poddy! You now have one of the best-sounding DAPs around. I loved my time with the Opus#1. It was easily a match for my AK120II, which I hold in very high esteem.

In fact, I was so impressed by that little thing, yesterday I placed an order for the Opus#2.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Ak70 > Sennheiser momentum 2.0    : D


----------



## tangents

Sony NW-WM1A
 Sony Kimber Kable MUC-M12SB1
 Campfire Audio Vega


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## ThomasHK

Everyone should get a little A/B switch box like this... Has frankly been a bit of an eye opener for me. Not visible in the picture (as I was using it) was my Samsung S7 feeding the Mojo. 
  
 I guess my introduction gave it away, but I'll just say this: confirmation bias is a *****.


----------



## yacobx

thomashk said:


> Everyone should get a little A/B switch box like this... Has frankly been a bit of an eye opener for me. Not visible in the picture (as I was using it) was my Samsung S7 feeding the Mojo.
> 
> I guess my introduction gave it away, but I'll just say this: confirmation bias is a *****.





Which sounds better?


----------



## bvng3540

flipper203 said:


> WM1A, YY Audio pro tucana balanced and the Zeus R !!!




WM1Z, YY Audio pro Tucana balanced and Zeus XIV


----------



## psikey

Another slight mod to my rig getting rid of the cable.  Couldn't have designed the USB adapter any better, its as if it was designed for the Z5 and Dragonfly !  (Using Z5 compact just as a music player, not as a phone).
  
 Gap is just right size to fasten with some Sellotape Sticky Fixer Tape (more firm/rigid than using Velcro as I don't need to take it off the back of the case. If I still want to use Dragonfly with a PC then I still can with extension lead with USB adapter removed).
  
 I've now achieved my ultimate portable combining low weight/size, decent battery life (Z5 Stamina Mode), no interference from 3G/4G/Wifi. Latest Android OS so no near future issues streaming/offline Tidal/Spotify plus my Hi-Def files (FLAC & DSD) stored on 256GB micro SD playing through UAPP in bit-perfect. Even the Built-in Sony Music app plays DSD's !  All done with no expensive high-end Sony/AK prices (Z5 compact was my old contract phone). The Z5 even has LDAC Bluetooth which is excellent to the higher-end Sony LDAC headphones if needed. The Z5 is also a fast phone so smooth operation. Total weight 180g.
  
  
 Just need to find a button app that lets me use the volume buttons as next/prev track (option not working in UAPP app itself with Z5 but does with S7?).  Put a bit of red electrical tape around the Dragonfly end just to give it some scuff protection.
  
 Was using a Mojo but not as portable and always having to consider battery life. Now to save up for a Chord Hugo 2 for Home/Work use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Got my adapter off Amazon UK for £4 delivered, but other places sell it, just search Google for:   UP DIRECTION- 180 Degree Up & Down Angle V8
  
  

  

  

  
 Note:   the cable controls don't work through the DAC but then they don't with any I'm aware of. Still waiting on AQ to send out the MQA firmware update that supposedly also fixes the Android OS low volume issue (volume not an issue for me with my SE846's)


----------



## Bengkia369

thomashk said:


> Everyone should get a little A/B switch box like this... Has frankly been a bit of an eye opener for me. Not visible in the picture (as I was using it) was my Samsung S7 feeding the Mojo.
> 
> I guess my introduction gave it away, but I'll just say this: confirmation bias is a *****.




I don't understand what this ab switch is for?!


----------



## karloil

bengkia369 said:


> I don't understand what this ab switch is for?!


 
  
 it's to compare 2 different sources easily - take note that the Mojo is in A and the AK70 plugged into B, IEM on top and a toggle switch at the bottom. toggling either side will let you listen to the appropriate source, making comparison easier.


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> I don't understand what this ab switch is for?!



I'm assuming he can't tell the difference now he's got the ab switch


----------



## NaiveSound

psikey said:


> Another slight mod to my rig getting rid of the cable.  Couldn't have designed the USB adapter any better, its as if it was designed for the Z5 and Dragonfly !  (Using Z5 compact just as a music player, not as a phone).
> 
> Gap is just right size to fasten with some Sellotape Sticky Fixer Tape (more firm/rigid than using Velcro as I don't need to take it off the back of the case. If I still want to use Dragonfly with a PC then I still can with extension lead with USB adapter removed).
> 
> ...




Very nice and compact


----------



## willywill

To much Sony gear, time to make this thread great again HAHAHA I'm at work i get better battery out
 of the ifi micro idsd so my Sony gear stay home.


----------



## Mimouille

Lotoo Paw Gold Titanium Edition > Dita Awesome Plug Silver > AAW900.


----------



## blazinblazin

mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold Titanium Edition > Dita Awesome Plug Silver > AAW900.


 

 Is the cable really good? I heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Mimouille

blazinblazin said:


> Is the cable really good? I heard a lot of good things about it.


 
 From my post on FB: 
  
 "The key benefit are the changeable plugs. It seems very transparent soundwise (I am not a huge cabeliever). At first I found it a bit stiff, but you can unstiffen it with some manipulation. Overall expensive but worth it as it plays the role of two cables or cable + adapter but without the clumsiness. I can't wait for them to put out a 4.4 plug"


----------



## Marat Sar

mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold Titanium Edition > Dita Awesome Plug Silver > AAW900.


 
  
 hey man! what's that handsome case and how does it look like from the front? also, where can one get a titanium edition of the paw gold... this combo looks like it might make the paw acceptable in aesthetic terms (my main reason for not getting it yet -- the other's money of course)


----------



## Mimouille

marat sar said:


>


 
 Hey, this case is the stock case that comes with the Titanium, but I recolored it to make it darker brown as the original is ugly to my tastes.
  
 It is hard to procure honestly. In Japan it is way overpriced, and otherwise there is one reseller in France. I got it from them on sales, but the sale is over, and now back to expensive.


----------



## pr0b3r

mimouille said:


> Hey, this case is the stock case that comes with the Titanium, but I recolored it to make it darker brown as the original is ugly to my tastes.
> 
> It is hard to procure honestly. In Japan it is way overpriced, and otherwise there is one reseller in France. I got it from them on sales, but the sale is over, and now back to expensive.


 
  
 You just made it more luxurious.  Well partnered with a DAP like LPG Titanium.  Really nice!


----------



## Mimouille

pr0b3r said:


> You just made it more luxurious.  Well partnered with a DAP like LPG Titanium.  Really nice!


 
 Thanks. It will be the only time shoe polish makes a righ more luxurious


----------



## Gediminas

Me hummble carry setup:

FiiO Q1
Sony NWZ-A15
KZ ZS3 + upgradable cable
FiiO L5 LOD cable





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## H20Fidelity

gediminas said:


> Me hummble carry setup:
> 
> FiiO Q1
> Sony NWZ-A15
> ...


 
  
 What camera did you use for that picture? Looks great.


----------



## Gediminas

Thank you, mobile phone Samsung S7 Edge with a little touch on LR app.


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## Whitigir

Lol..both is so naked . Hell of an implication on the picture taken  such art !


----------



## H20Fidelity

gediminas said:


> Thank you, mobile phone Samsung S7 Edge with a little touch on LR app.


 
  
 There's another member getting around using that phone for pics as well. (they look just as good)
  
 If I remember rightly its @PinkyPowers


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> There's another member getting around using that phone for pics as well. (they look just as good)
> 
> If I remember rightly its @PinkyPowers




Close.

All my photos for more than a year, even those in my reviews, have been done using the standard camera app on my Galaxy S6.

Although, I do often touch them up some in Photoshop. Color correcting, and adjusting brightness and contrast.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pinkypowers said:


> Close.
> 
> All my photos for more than a year, even those in my reviews, have been done using the standard camera app on my Galaxy S6.
> 
> Although, I do often touch them up some in Photoshop. Color correcting, and adjusting brightness and contrast.


 
  
 My Note 4 doesn't take photos anything like these two phones.


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> My Note 4 doesn't take photos anything like these two phones.




The camera was a major deciding factor for me.


----------



## nmatheis

Have you tried Snapseed for editing photos on your phone PinkyPowers? If not, give it a try...


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> Have you tried Snapseed for editing photos on your phone PinkyPowers? If not, give it a try...




I'll investigate this.

My experience hasn't been good when trying to adjust levels on my phone, because the screen, in various lighting situations, is not as accurate as my 24" Dell Ulrasharp. What looks "right" on my Galaxy does not always translate well when viewed on a desktop monitor.


----------



## Ultrainferno




----------



## EagleWings

mimouille said:


> Hey, this case is the stock case that comes with the Titanium, but I recolored it to make it darker brown as the original is ugly to my tastes.
> 
> It is hard to procure honestly. In Japan it is way overpriced, and otherwise there is one reseller in France. I got it from them on sales, but the sale is over, and now back to expensive.


 
  
 Mim, I found this listing of the titanium on Taobao for a price close to $1900. Were you able to get a better deal or is the seller of this listing not legit?
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/536758536730.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.0gVlQh#detail


----------



## Mimouille

eaglewings said:


> Mim, I found this listing of the titanium on Taobao for a price close to $1900. Were you able to get a better deal or is the seller of this listing not legit?
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536758536730.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.0gVlQh#detail


I got a slightly better deal, but this just appeared like a week ago. It is certainly legit and I might have gone this way, even if I paid closer to 1.7.


----------



## nmatheis

pinkypowers said:


> I'll investigate this.
> 
> My experience hasn't been good when trying to adjust levels on my phone, because the screen, in various lighting situations, is not as accurate as my 24" Dell Ulrasharp. What looks "right" on my Galaxy does not always translate well when viewed on a desktop monitor.




Cool. My OnePlus 3 has an sRGB display mode that helps with photo editing. Means the display looks duller than the normal display mode, but now that I'm used to it the normal mode looks waaay to saturated. The oversaturation seems a common issue with AMOLED displays. Does your S7 have an sRGB mode?


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> Cool. My OnePlus 3 has an sRGB display mode that helps with photo editing. Means the display looks duller than the normal display mode, but now that I'm used to it the normal mode looks waaay to saturated. The oversaturation seems a common issue with AMOLED displays. Does your S7 have an sRGB mode?




Spot on observation. Wide colour gamut, or simple oversaturation, is used waaaay too often in displays from manufacturers as a way to sell more TV's, monitors, smartphones, etc.. Working in film and tv post production I cringe every time I see oversaturated colours. AMOLED is capable of displaying better saturation and the issue isn't so much with the display tech, but the colour saturation of the signal that is feeding it.


----------



## gerelmx1986

ultrainferno said:


>



That VU Meter display bugs me out, it looks so unnatural considering the player is paused / stopped

My WM1A drops the needless to no voltage when I pause the song


----------



## tangents

gerelmx1986 said:


> That VU Meter display bugs me out, it looks so unnatural considering the player is paused / stopped
> 
> My WM1A drops the needless to no voltage when I pause the song


 
  
 But Front242 though — "Hey poor, you don't have to be _POOR_ ANYMORE"


----------



## gerelmx1986

tangents said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > That VU Meter display bugs me out, it looks so unnatural considering the player is paused / stopped
> ...


 

 ​I am not bashing fiio because i have a sony, but the behaviour oof a real-life VU meter when there's no current to meadure it simple must drop the needles to negative infinity just like an old school needle multimeter when you stop measuring the electricity the needle drops to 0V
  
 and BTW it's a sony LOL


----------



## SpiderNhan

nmatheis said:


> Cool. My OnePlus 3 has an sRGB display mode that helps with photo editing. Means the display looks duller than the normal display mode, but now that I'm used to it the normal mode looks waaay to saturated. The oversaturation seems a common issue with AMOLED displays. Does your S7 have an sRGB mode?


 
 The Galaxy S6 has 4 display modes: Adaptive, AMOLED cinema, AMOLED photo and Basic.
  
 I use Basic since all the others are way too saturated and make everything look unnatural.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## kempneal




----------



## Marat Sar

kempneal said:


>


 
  
 Really cool stack. I'm a sucker for real cool stacks... Imagine a Cayin i5, right? but with a (black) Cayin c5 and fidue A91 sirius.


----------



## Ultrainferno

gerelmx1986 said:


> That VU Meter display bugs me out, it looks so unnatural considering the player is paused / stopped


 
  
 Dealbreaker for sure 
  


tangents said:


> But Front242 though — "Hey poor, you don't have to be _POOR_ ANYMORE"


 
  
 Oldschool!  Do listen to this track, you might like it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FJEgbmlbnY


----------



## Redcarmoose

......


----------



## Marat Sar

mimouille said:


>


 
  
 which do you like better? what's the strength of each?


----------



## jmills8

marat sar said:


> which do you like better? what's the strength of each?


let me guess both.


----------



## Mimouille

marat sar said:


> which do you like better? what's the strength of each?


 
  


jmills8 said:


> let me guess both.


 
 In this pairing (with the Prophile-8) I prefer the DX200, sounds more airy and open.
  
 With the AAW900 so far I prefer the LPG, sounds fuller.
  
  
 In general, the strengths or the LPG are : power, deep stage, resolution, layered sound, very "grounded" bass. The strengths of the DX200 are air, space, details and power.


----------



## jmills8

mimouille said:


> In this pairing (with the Prophile-8) I prefer the DX200, sounds more airy and open.
> 
> With the AAW900 so far I prefer the LPG, sounds fuller.
> 
> ...


so both win.


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> so both win.


 
 In my heart LPG always wins, but more objectively...depends on each ones' taste


----------



## nmatheis

Looks like you nailed it jmills8 :wink_face:


----------



## H20Fidelity

He likes his Sony the best, I have pictures to prove it.

#sonyfanboi


----------



## sonickarma

mimouille said:


>


 
 How stiff is your.....
  
 cable ! Truth please


----------



## Mimouille

sonickarma said:


> How stiff is your.....
> 
> cable ! Truth please


 
 I found it a bit too stiff at first, then I played around with it, twisting it around two fingers one way then the others (I know, awesome pun material here). Now it is better, still not as flexible as my most flexible cables but ok.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Getting to know this pretty little thing.



Opus#2>U12


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> Getting to know this pretty little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Opus#2>U12



Man that didnt take long. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> Man that didnt take long. How are you liking it so far?




The Opus#2 is devilishly smooth. Great, spacious soundstage. Excellent dynamics.

Other than that, it's too early to say.

I am liking it a lot, though. It pairs perfectly with the U12, giving it a bit of brightness.


----------



## Bengkia369

pinkypowers said:


> The Opus#2 is devilishly smooth. Great, spacious soundstage. Excellent dynamics.
> 
> Other than that, it's too early to say.
> 
> I am liking it a lot, though. It pairs perfectly with the U12, giving it a bit of brightness.




Compared to AK240, Opus #2 sounds darker to me.


----------



## PinkyPowers

bengkia369 said:


> Compared to AK240, Opus #2 sounds darker to me.




It has better bass, but also better treble, so I don't get the darker impression.


----------



## DMinor

pinkypowers said:


> It has better bass, but also better treble, so I don't get the darker impression.


 
  
 You should try to burn it in the sun for 5 mins.


----------



## PinkyPowers

dminor said:


> You should try to burn it in the sun for 5 mins.




Way ahead of you. 



In truth, I was not burning them in, just enjoying the Opus in this pleasant weather.


----------



## jmills8

pinkypowers said:


> The Opus#2 is devilishly smooth. Great, spacious soundstage. Excellent dynamics.
> 
> Other than that, it's too early to say.
> 
> I am liking it a lot, though. It pairs perfectly with the U12, giving it a bit of brightness.


Because the dap is brighht and thin sounding it balances with the u12.


----------



## PinkyPowers

jmills8 said:


> Because the dap is brighht and thin sounding it balances with the u12.




Holy hell no. It's nothing close to thin-sounding. It has tremendous weight to the audio. Very authoritative and full.

But it does have brighter treble than my AK, which helps the U12.


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> Holy hell no. It's nothing close to thin-sounding. It has tremendous weight to the audio. Very authoritative and full.
> 
> But it does have brighter treble than my AK, which helps the U12.



Im glad your enjoying it. I heard it really shines when you use 24/96 or higher.


----------



## Bengkia369

Enjoying my Opus #2 too! 
Today portable rig that I'm going to bring out for my audiophile friends for audition over a cup of coffee. Hopefully they don't spill their coffee lol


----------



## ianskie1

Long time lurker, fist time poster 
  
 My humble rigs:
  
 Asus Zenfone 2 > Fiio E18 > ADV Sound Model 3 / KZ ZST
  

  
 iPod Shuffle 4th Gen > KZ ZST / Model 3 (Rarely)
  

  

  

  
 Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ezekiel77

ianskie1 said:


> Long time lurker, fist time poster
> 
> My humble rigs:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice rigs! Welcome to HeadFi!
  
 What do you think of the ZST? Have you tried other KZ phones?


----------



## ph03nixh0

Fiio X5 paired with Final Audio Heaven VIII
 - Awesome pairing


----------



## denis1976

Golden weekend


----------



## nmatheis

Saturday morning listening while the wee boys watch cartoons...


----------



## justrest

Healing therapy...


----------



## PinkyPowers

After picking up the milk from the Amish, I sat outside fulfilling many vices those fine folk deem reprehensible.


----------



## Richsvt

Pinky,
 Where are you that you go outside and revel in the niceness...here, just north of Boston, we're digging out from under 14 inches of snow with temps in the low 20s (F) and preparing for another foot tomorrow. Outside here is just miserable.


----------



## PinkyPowers

We're experiencing temps in the 60s in Missouri this weekend. Just a few days ago it was in the 20s. Such is the temperament of the midwest.


----------



## nmatheis

If I were in Missouri, I'd join you in celebrating some vices :evil:


----------



## H20Fidelity

And here in Australia yesterday (and continuing today) we've just had the hottest heat wave since 'forever'. 

Forever is a long time...


----------



## pofdstudios

Well here in the armpit of the United States ( Connecticut ) we went from 60 degrees and sunny on Wednesday to 20 inches of snow and single digit temps on Thursday! lol Like Mark Twain said " If you dont like the weather in New England wait 10 minutes and it will change" lol


----------



## psklenar

Yep. 58F Wednesday, 18" of snow Thursday, single digit temps Friday, an inch and a half of snow last and 6 more expected tomorrow. Got to love it. 

pat----


----------



## Richsvt

It's not the snow as much as the ice and cold. I had to go out to get stuff done today and hated taking my Pleune D and IT03 out as cold was brutal. But I couldn't be without some tunes.


----------



## Arty McGhee

psklenar said:


> Yep. 58F Wednesday, 18" of snow Thursday, single digit temps Friday, an inch and a half of snow last and 6 more expected tomorrow. Got to love it.
> 
> pat----


 
 i feel your pain bro, you must live close by
 i'm about 30 mi. south of boston we got slammed thursday
 waiting for the next storm
  
 warm and cozy inside listening to my homemade alphadogs balanced through my fiio x7 am3 combo

  
 stay warm!


----------



## eddie0817

Enjoying my portable gears, nice weekend.


----------



## AnakChan

Went to e-earphone to do a little Sony NW-WM1Z comparison to the new AK380SS


----------



## Mimouille

eddie0817 cool stuff. What mass kobo is this. Does it behave well with iems? No hiss? 

Do you have any cables by the way?

AnakChan So....


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> @eddie0817 cool stuff. What mass kobo is this. Does it behave well with iems? No hiss?
> 
> Do you have any cables by the way?
> 
> @AnakChan So....


 


 Wrote a little in the AK380 thread. In short, nothing new from previous observations, for those who have been following the AK380SS topics at least.


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## karloil

^ Is this the Forsteni? if yes, how is it?


----------



## eddie0817

Mass kobo 404 perfectly pair with IEMs, please use 2.5 trrs IEM, no hiss.


----------



## Bengkia369

karloil said:


> ^ Is this the Forsteni? if yes, how is it?




Sounds very sweet especially female vocals but sounds veiled compared to my Audio Technica Ck100pro.


----------



## karloil

bengkia369 said:


> Sounds very sweet especially female vocals but sounds veiled compared to my Audio Technica Ck100pro.


 
  
 ayt thanks! time to audition them.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Wrote a little in the AK380 thread. In short, nothing new from previous observations, for those who have been following the AK380SS topics at least.


Thanks


----------



## howdy

Sunday morning listening rig.


----------



## zachchen1996

VentureCraft SounDroid VANTAM Jazz Master Limited + MASS-kobo 404 + Spiral Ear SE 5-Way Ultimate


----------



## PinkyPowers

It's not as warm outside as it was yesterday, but I still had a good time walking around with this setup.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Up and em.

350 hours plus logged on the iBasso DX200


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> VentureCraft SounDroid VANTAM Jazz Master Limited + MASS-kobo 404 + Spiral Ear SE 5-Way Ultimate


 
 Awesome! You finally socred a Jazz. So how does it sound with the SE5 vs. other sources?


----------



## Mimouille

I am thinking my next upgrade will be a better smartphone for better pics.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> I am thinking my next upgrade will be a better smartphone for better pics.




That's become the main thing I look for in a smartphone. 



This pairing, playing this album, gave me chills last night.


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> That's become the main thing I look for in a smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nirvana? Never heard of them. Are they a new band?


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Nirvana? Never heard of them. Are they a new band? h34r:




The newest!


----------



## cristobalroy

mimouille said:


> I am thinking my next upgrade will be a better smartphone for better pics.


 
 nice gears, where did you bought your remote control for sony sir? what is the prodcut description sir? is it compatible with all sony walkman hires dap? thanks.


----------



## yacobx

pinkypowers said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking my next upgrade will be a better smartphone for better pics.
> ...




This album is one of the best ever 

Thanks for reminding me of it


----------



## Mooflotic

Just received my Kaiser Encore...here they are paired with FiiO X7, will pair them with AK300 as soon as I get home


----------



## Mimouille

cristobalroy said:


> nice gears, where did you bought your remote control for sony sir? what is the prodcut description sir? is it compatible with all sony walkman hires dap? thanks.


 I was one of the first to pre-order the WM1Z in China, so it came with the leather case (not this one) and the remote. Of course I paid a fortune so not really a gift...

http://www.ebay.com/p/sony-remote-control-rmt-nws20-m-for-wm1-japan-import/1086003963?_trksid=p2047675.l2644

Don't know about compatibility.


----------



## cristobalroy

mimouille said:


> I was one of the first to pre-order the WM1Z in China, so it came with the leather case (not this one) and the remote. Of course I paid a fortune so not really a gift...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/p/sony-remote-control-rmt-nws20-m-for-wm1-japan-import/1086003963?_trksid=p2047675.l2644
> 
> Don't know about compatibility.


 

 Thanks for the info sir.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mimouille said:


> I was one of the first to pre-order the WM1Z in China.


 
  
 Oh yes you were indeed, please remind us.
  
  


pinkypowers said:


> That's become the main thing I look for in a smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You really love those Bob Marley wooden cup headphones don't you, what's their model again?
  
 Are they hemp edition?


----------



## PinkyPowers

h20fidelity said:


> Oh yes you were indeed, please remind us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're butterscotch. I lick them greedily. So tasty.


----------



## Mimouille

h20fidelity said:


> Oh yes you were indeed, please remind us.




It's a reminder I would have saved over 1k had I waited


----------



## 397324




----------



## meomap

darren cotter said:


>




No additional amp?


----------



## xinghui0711

my 3rd pair of 1K IEMs after 3 years. I demo'ed Andro during the CanJam and now finally got it on my hand. Since an iPhone can drive without any hiccups, these are gonna be my portable solution for now on


----------



## Mimouille

Lotoo Paw Gold Titanium Edition > Linum Super BAX > Earsonics S-EM9.


----------



## 397324

They are the Sonorous VI and the highest I can listen to them on 95% of my FLAC tracks is 40 out of 60. They are rated at 8 ohms and 105dB, so are easy to drive.
  
 They do bleed a little sound, and because of that reason only, I have them for sale on this site.


----------



## learn2route

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mooflotic

Do you guys find Adele's 25 is recorded in an awful way? Her voice is perfect but there are times when in pieno orchestrale that I can hear her voice crackling. I'm using an AK300+Kaiser Encores.


----------



## jmills8

mooflotic said:


> Do you guys find Adele's 25 is recorded in an awful way? Her voice is perfect but there are times when in pieno orchestrale that I can hear her voice crackling. I'm using an AK300+Kaiser Encores.


What is an Adele?


----------



## x RELIC x

mooflotic said:


> Do you guys find Adele's 25 is recorded in an awful way? Her voice is perfect but there are times when in pieno orchestrale that I can hear her voice crackling. I'm using an AK300+Kaiser Encores.




Pretty much all of Adele's albums are mixed terribly and many of the tracks often show artifacts. Dynamic range is terrible as well, which really shouldn't be the case with her type of music.

http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Adele

The only one constant is that the vinyl releases seem better, but still nothing spectacular.


----------



## Mooflotic

Thanks Relic, I had that impression. Encores are wonderful at dissecting problems though they still are very musical (euphonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Adele is the singer...don't confuse her with Adel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: typo


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> What is an Adele?


 
 It's a module used in Empire Ears to relieve pressure on the Eardrum. He is visibly using 25 of them.


----------



## jmills8

mimouille said:


> It's a module used in Empire Ears to relieve pressure on the Eardrum. He is visibly using 25 of them.


 hope it improves da bass.


----------



## Mooflotic

*facepalm*


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> hope it improves da bass.


----------



## Dionysus

Updated my DAP and upgrade the Angie II cables to Moon's Black Dragon.


----------



## EagleWings

​ ​ _Lotoo Paw Gold_​


----------



## Bengkia369

This combo let me rediscover my music collection!


----------



## alanchanxd

$25 gear and it sounds phenomenal


----------



## psikey

dionysus said:


> Updated my DAP and upgrade the Angie II cables to Moon's Black Dragon.




Only thing I like look of in gold is.........actual Gold.  

Each to their own though as they say.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## howdy




----------



## Dionysus

yeah thats ah...Copper.


psikey said:


> Only thing I like look of in gold is.........actual Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah.....yeah that's uhm...Copper.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Be happy with your gold and stop complaining... Sheesh 





dionysus said:


> yeah thats ah...Copper.
> Ah.....yeah that's uhm...Copper.:blink:


----------



## Dionysus

expiredlabel said:


> Be happy with your gold and stop complaining... Sheesh


 
 who's complaining? I understand now.


----------



## Arty McGhee

old school
 sounds great


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## sonickarma




----------



## psikey

sonickarma said:


>




Can that weight/size really be classed as portable? Certainly can't be pocketable! Bet it sounds awesome though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yacobx

psikey said:


> sonickarma said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




This is for those brace enough to rock a fanny pack


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## 1TrickPony

redcarmoose said:


> ......:evil:




I like this portable. In fact, it looks so good I don't think you would ever need to plug those in to get a good sound.


----------



## sonickarma

psikey said:


> Can that weight/size really be classed as portable? Certainly can't be pocketable! Bet it sounds awesome though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 
 When I get time will let you know, us audiophiles need some exercise


----------



## Cinder

Tomorrow morning where there's better lighting I think I'll post take some pictures of my rigs.
  
 HiFiMan MegaMini -> RHA T20 (workout rig)
 HiFiMan SuperMini -> Heir Audio 4AI S (warm sources works well with a colder IEM)
 Hidizs AP100 -> FiiO A5 -> Rose Cappuccino Mk. II (dat amperage tho)


----------



## Tawek

One of the very best combo nwz x1061+se5 ult


----------



## Mimouille

tawek said:


> One of the very best combo nwz x1061+se5 ult


Cool to see this top CIEM around. Does it work well with this DAP?


----------



## Tawek

Amazing really I sold lpg , zx2 , and ak120 tyt ... with x1061 sounds more analog ,relax and non fatigue and more engaging


----------



## Mimouille

tawek said:


> Amazing really I sold lpg , zx2 , and ak120 tyt ... with x1061 sounds more analog ,relax and non fatigue and more engaging


Nice. I use LPG and WM1Z mostly.


----------



## Redcarmoose

1trickpony said:


> I like this portable. In fact, it looks so good I don't think you would ever need to plug those in to get a good sound.




Wolfson WM-1811 with the vodka mod...........and 1More Triple driver. Don't know what it is with old cheap Wolfson DACs? I would still use my 2005 iPod 500mb 1st gen. Shuffle if it still worked.


----------



## 1TrickPony

redcarmoose said:


> Wolfson WM-1811 with the vodka mod...........and 1More Triple driver. Don't know what it is with old cheap Wolfson DACs? I would still use my 2005 iPod 500mb 1st gen. Shuffle if it still worked.




Wolfson will always be Wolfson. Nice and naturally warm. I still continue to use my Ihifi 770DAP, and don't plan on selling them. I could use a Vodka mod too, perhaps it'll be handy for cold signatures and add fluidity in the mids. Cheers!


----------



## gerelmx1986

Quote: 





tawek said:


> One of the very best combo nwz x1061+se5 ult


 
 Ahh I remember my X series back in 2009, but anyways time changes
  
 2017 now and i love my WM1A


----------



## Tawek

X1061 still amazing non fatigue , organic maybe missing some resolution bat I love sound signature and 25h battery live and only for 120$


----------



## ExpatinJapan

A picture of 'it could be part of your portable rig'

http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2017/01/alo-audio-and-head-pie-continental-v5.html?m=1

Kind regards
Expat


----------



## tangents




----------



## SpiderNhan

Samsung Galaxy Note SGH-i717>Audioquest Dragonfly Red>Venture Electronics Monk Plus


----------



## Langenfelds




----------



## Bengkia369

langenfelds said:


>




I still enjoyed AK240, and Fitear Tg334 synergy with AK240 is over the top.


----------



## kampongkid

Samurai III landed. Really loving this pairing!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

bengkia369 said:


> I still enjoyed AK240, and Fitear Tg334 synergy with AK240 is over the top.




This is a 334? Is it some new colourway?


----------



## Bengkia369

lookingforiems said:


> This is a 334? Is it some new colourway?




Yes, it's Fitear Tg334 Limited Edition


----------



## cristobalroy

tangents said:


>


 

 Where did you bought your cable sir, i need one for my andro and soon sony wm1a. thanks


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## PinkyPowers

Loving this nice weather.


----------



## pr0b3r

A healthy dose for tonight.


----------



## unknownguardian

TRIO Black + Erde 4.4mm balanced from WM1A


----------



## Mimouille

unknownguardian said:


> TRIO Black + Erde 4.4mm balanced from WM1A


I didn't know the Trio came in black.


----------



## unknownguardian

mimouille said:


> I didn't know the Trio came in black.


 



  
 The TRIO will be coming with 3 new colors. Black, PinkGold and YellowGold. Only black is available currently at Fujiya-Avic, while the PinkGold and YellowGold is expected to release in summer 2017 (according to Anakchan). These 3 models are be tuned the same with a new filter implementation which slightly smoothened out the highs compared to the original silver TRIO.


----------



## Mimouille

unknownguardian said:


> The TRIO will be coming with 3 new colors. Black, PinkGold and YellowGold. Only black is available currently at Fujiya-Avic, while the PinkGold and YellowGold is expected to release in summer 2017 (according to Anakchan). These 3 models are be tuned the same with a new filter implementation which slightly smoothened out the highs compared to the original silver TRIO.


Thanks a bunch! 

Are these really worth the price soundwise? What would you compare to?


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## NPWS

pr0b3r said:


> A healthy dose for tonight.


 
 opus to mojo with optical out?


----------



## pr0b3r

npws said:


> opus to mojo with optical out?


 
  
 Yessir.  Potent poison to keep me up at night.


----------



## unknownguardian

mimouille said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Are these really worth the price soundwise? What would you compare to?



To be honest, I feel that given the sound presentation and quality of TRIO with its original price of 89,000 yen, it's a great steal. Which might be the reason why kumitate lab decided to raise the new price of the retuned TRIO in black to 164,800 yen. But for people that really like the sound signature they should still find the price reasonable. And mike if you are really interested you can check out Earphone King in Shanghai, I was told that they are the distributor of Kumitate Lab in China though I ain't exactly sure whether do they have the demos.

Personally, I feel that the TRIO lies somewhere between the campfire audio Vega and Andromeda. Though the soundstage isn't as expansive with excellent details separation as the Andromeda, but it has the superior and punchy bass performance of the Vega coupled with the spacious high frequency extension and airness of the Andromeda. In addition to that, the amount of bass is adjustable according to the dial so that it won't be too overpowering in certain tracks.


----------



## Mimouille

unknownguardian said:


> To be honest, I feel that given the sound presentation and quality of TRIO with its original price of 89,000 yen, it's a great steal. Which might be the reason why kumitate lab decided to raise the new price of the retuned TRIO in black to 164,800 yen. But for people that really like the sound signature they should still find the price reasonable. And mike if you are really interested you can check out Earphone King in Shanghai, I was told that they are the distributor of Kumitate Lab in China though I ain't exactly sure whether do they have the demos.
> 
> Personally, I feel that the TRIO lies somewhere between the campfire audio Vega and Andromeda. Though the soundstage isn't as expansive with excellent details separation as the Andromeda, but it has the superior and punchy bass performance of the Vega coupled with the spacious high frequency extension and airness of the Andromeda. In addition to that, the amount of bass is adjustable according to the dial so that it won't be too overpowering in certain tracks.


Wow this sounds exactly like what I want...but this new price is pushing it a bit. I know the Earphone King well but he doesn't have them yet, and I seldom go to Shanghai


----------



## NPWS

pr0b3r said:


> npws said:
> 
> 
> > opus to mojo with optical out?
> ...


 
 nice setup bro!
 and did you use converter to coax out in mojo?


----------



## pr0b3r

npws said:


> nice setup bro!
> and did you use converter to coax out in mojo?


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Yes.  I used this kind of adapter.  Got it from aliexpress.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> Loving this nice weather.


 

 Not that rig is not killer but a pretty sweet album as well Mr. Pinky
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm absolutely loving the balanced gig myself


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> Not that rig is not killer but a pretty sweet album as well Mr. Pinky
> 
> I'm absolutely loving the balanced gig myself:wink_face:




I really like that cable, Podrock.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> I really like that cable, Podrock.




THX, 16 Core silver and very supple


----------



## NaiveSound

Empire Ears Zeus XRA (maybe in the future I'll get back to the XR (without the a)


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## audiofreakie

XBA300
Cardas Cable
iPhone 5


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 with TG334


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with TG334


Looks more like an Omelette.


----------



## nmatheis

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with TG334






jmills8 said:


> Looks more like an Omelette.




That's obviously not an omlette, bro :rofl:


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> That's obviously not an omlette, bro :rofl:


weird color for bread. Your right just bread.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Looks more like an Omelette.







nmatheis said:


> That's obviously not an omlette, bro :rofl:







jmills8 said:


> weird color for bread. Your right just bread.




Can you guys please focus on the rig?!


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> weird color for bread. Your right just bread.




Looks like some kind of croissant to me...


----------



## nmatheis

bengkia369 said:


> Can you guys please focus on the rig?!




Dude, you're always posting your rigs with food, lol. You've got to expect that the food will distract sometimes


----------



## Bengkia369

nmatheis said:


> Dude, you're always posting your rigs with food, lol. You've got to expect that the food will distract sometimes




I enjoy good food with good music lol


----------



## nmatheis

bengkia369 said:


> I enjoy good food with good music lol




I don't usually eat with IEM. Chewing with IEM is distracting. I sometimes eat with buds or headphones but not IEM...


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> I don't usually eat with IEM. Chewing with IEM is distracting. I sometimes eat with buds or headphones but not IEM...




Me too. I absolutely can't abide the feeling of chewing with IEMs in. Not even CIEMs. It's just too awful!


----------



## ezekiel77

pinkypowers said:


> Me too. I absolutely can't abide the feeling of chewing with IEMs in. Not even CIEMs. It's just too awful!


 
  
 CIEMs + chewing = aahhh I'll listen later. This cafe has background music anyways.


----------



## blazinblazin

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with TG334




I only sees Opus#2 with Croissant combo


----------



## Bengkia369

blazinblazin said:


> I only sees Opus#2 with Croissant combo




Lol u using WM1A right?


----------



## blazinblazin

bengkia369 said:


> Lol u using WM1A right?




Yes yes


----------



## Uncle Monty

Technically portable, though I wouldn't wear these 'phones outside...


----------



## 397324




----------



## sonickarma

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with TG334


 
  
 Wow this Opus #2 croissant combo picture  - seems to be trending - who would have thought it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 #munchornomuchiems #opus2croissantcombo


----------



## nmatheis

sonickarma said:


> Wow this Opus #2 croissant combo picture  - seems to be trending - who would have thought it,
> 
> #munchornomuchiems #opus2croissantcombo




Yeah, it's almost like the time we were all afraid Bengkia369 was going to spill coffee all over his beautiful rig. Oh wait, that's nearly every day :rofl:

#dontspillcoffeeonyourexpensiverig@Bengkia369


----------



## ostewart

Opus #2 + Forza Hybrid cable + Inearz P350


----------



## Bengkia369

So many of us now uses Opus #2!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Indeed. It's a good sign.


----------



## Podster

Heck, this is an incredible upgrade but somehow I enjoy listening to both rigs and they are on the opposite sides of the SS world
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention a really fun hobby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Don't let them dis on your food shots @Bengkia369, I'm thinking about shooting some "Tunes & Fine Dining" shots myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Long John Silver's is just up the street


----------



## PinkyPowers

So how are you finding the Opus#1, Podster?


----------



## Mimouille

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with TG334


Being a croissant expert due to my origins, I have to say this one looks a bit deflated  you must live in a humid place.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> So how are you finding the Opus#1, Podster?




Best DAP I've owned to date, I can't imagine how nice the #2 is I would imagine someone sensible could stop right here but I'm not sure I've ever been associated with the term


----------



## ExpatinJapan

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 with TG334


Needs more pie


----------



## PinkyPowers

podster said:


> Best DAP I've owned to date, I can't imagine how nice the #2 is I would imagine someone sensible could stop right here but I'm not sure I've ever been associated with the term




The difference between #1 and #2 is not far off, I must admit.


----------



## pr0b3r

Awesome performance for a $20 IEMs. ; )


----------



## Kundi

pr0b3r said:


> Awesome performance for a $20 IEMs. ; )


 
 What IEM's are these?


----------



## pr0b3r

kundi said:


> What IEM's are these?


 
  
DZAT DF-10


----------



## Niyologist

Aune M1S w/PureSounds PS 100 - 260 (260 Ohms) Balanced Version.


----------



## EagleWings

​  ​ _Lotoo Paw Gold -> Effect Audio Leonidas -> Empire Ears Zeus-XIV-ADEL_​


----------



## Bengkia369

eaglewings said:


> ​
> [COLOR=4B0082]_Lotoo Paw Gold -> Effect Audio Leonidas -> Empire Ears Zeus-XIV-ADEL_[/COLOR]​




Top end rig, end game already!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

bengkia369 said:


> Top end rig, end game already!!!




That's just what I thought. 

Then I remembered, I'm pretty much there already.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_* 6Plus 128 GB*_​ _*Sony XBA100*_​ _*Wild Turkey Mod*_​  ​ ​


----------



## PinkyPowers

Wild Turkey or Marker's Mark... always near at hand in Pinky's house.


----------



## Bengkia369

pinkypowers said:


> That's just what I thought.
> 
> Then I remembered, I'm pretty much there already.




Imo, Ck100pro still scale up with the recent top end iems well!


----------



## PinkyPowers

bengkia369 said:


> Imo, Ck100pro still scale up with the recent top end iems well!




What are you waiting for? Send me a pair!


----------



## EagleWings

bengkia369 said:


> Top end rig, end game already!!!


 
  
 Couldn't ask for more... 
  
 Oh wait..
  
 Just a bit more soundstage width would be nice..
  
 Oh we humans...


----------



## EagleWings

redcarmoose said:


> _*Wild Turkey Mod*_


 


pinkypowers said:


> Wild Turkey or Marker's Mark... always near at hand in Pinky's house.


 
  
 Bourbon Mod takes any pairing to another level. #Knob Creek


----------



## Podster

eaglewings said:


> Bourbon Mod takes any pairing to another level. #Knob Creek


 

 You fella's need to stop it, I don't get off for another 2 1/2 hours at which time I'll probably pair these
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 Wood Barrel flavor in my ears and mouth


----------



## niotio910

My humble portable (sorry for the picture quality from my phone)


----------



## learn2route

TGIF !


----------



## Bengkia369

learn2route said:


> TGIF !




Opus #2 gang fall in!!!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 gang fall in!!!


plus a real amp.


----------



## xza23

bengkia369 said:


> Opus #2 gang fall in!!!




Beautiful Dap


----------



## AnakChan

iBasso back in my collection. Happy to see this after being a DX100 owner back in the day


----------



## Bengkia369

anakchan said:


> iBasso back in my collection. Happy to see this after being a DX100 owner back in the day




Congratulations! I yet to have a chance to try out DX200! That day I went there ain't any songs on the demo unit and the shop don't even have a memory card for me to try!


----------



## 397324

Have you ever tried the Questyle QP1R and if so, how does it compare to the DX200?


----------



## AnakChan

darren cotter said:


> Have you ever tried the Questyle QP1R and if so, how does it compare to the DX200?


 
  
 I haven't actually. Although I've read about it as it pops up quite often.


----------



## 397324

Thanks anyway.


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Awesome! You finally socred a Jazz. So how does it sound with the SE5 vs. other sources?


 
  
 Oh the vantam jazz master / mass kobo 404 combo is incredibly enjoyable so far, combined with Peter's fantastic Prion4 cabling the rig is very smooth and engaging.
 Unfortunately I can't really compare it to other sources as the last source I had was the rather lackluster dragonfly red haha. (had it sold before I received the vantam jazz master)


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I think not a common combo:
  
 Shanling M1 > USB out > LH Labs Geek Out V2+ > iFi IEMatch > head phones


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Cable testing and reviewing has now begun. First are the ALO Audio Tinsel, Litz and Reference 8 cables.


----------



## pr0b3r

expatinjapan said:


> Cable testing and reviewing has now begun. First are the ALO Audio Tinsel, Litz and Reference 8 cables.


 
  
 Nice vase!  Is it for giveaway?  ^___^


----------



## raypin

anakchan said:


> iBasso back in my collection. Happy to see this after being a DX100 owner back in the day




Mm...my DX 100 is still operational. Some dings and scratches here and there and I have to pop-in the spare battery to extend battery life. Right off the bat, how significant or how huge are the improvements in SQ of the DX 200 over the 100?


----------



## PinkyPowers

raypin said:


> Mm...my DX 100 is still operational. Some dings and scratches here and there and I have to pop-in the spare battery to extend battery life. Right off the bat, how significant or how huge are the improvements in SQ of the DX 200 over the 100?




From what I understand, the biggest change is in signature. You must ask yourself if a brighter sound is okay with you.


----------



## AnakChan

raypin said:


> Mm...my DX 100 is still operational. Some dings and scratches here and there and I have to pop-in the spare battery to extend battery life. Right off the bat, how significant or how huge are the improvements in SQ of the DX 200 over the 100?


 

 Sadly I've moved away from my DX100 like 2-3 years ago now so I'll have to be honest to say I can't remember.


----------



## gazzington

Looking through these set ups has been very inspiring. What would you say is a good cheap combo for a metal fan?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

expatinjapan said:


> Cable testing and reviewing has now begun. First are the ALO Audio Tinsel, Litz and Reference 8 cables.




whats the device in the middle?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

etoilebiscuit said:


> whats the device in the middle?


Thats a cable, no a table,... oh the mystery box thingy?'Whats in the box?'.


Thats a headphone switcher for switching between different home setups/systems, or you can use as a testing device as I have done.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I did some Meze 12 Classic vs Meze Neo 11 ( and Shozy Zero) comparisons for the upcoming Meze 12 Classic review.






'Member?


----------



## raypin

pinkypowers said:


> From what I understand, the biggest change is in signature. You must ask yourself if a brighter sound is okay with you.




Mm...one thing I really like about the DX100 is the tonal balance, neither bright nor dark . Perhaps I ll like it. Will look for the DX 200 at Canjam. Thanks.


----------



## raypin

etoilebiscuit said:


> whats the device in the middle?





Mm..


http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Input-Output-Audio-Switch-Headphone-Switch-MP3-Switch-Audio-Signal-Switcher-/400958732477


----------



## PinkyPowers

gazzington said:


> Looking through these set ups has been very inspiring. What would you say is a good cheap combo for a metal fan?




FiiO X1-2nd Gen running a set of Meze 99 Classics. 

A rather affordable setup awesome enough to tear apart your world.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Papa's got a brand new bag... err, dap


----------



## Droppoint1110

Finally got around to upgrading from the 215s- the Jupiter is a BIG improvement. Loving them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderNhan

Despite all the new DAP-ery, I can't seem to let go of this rig. Currently my 3rd Galaxy S3 as source feeding my trusty Vamp Verza and V-MODA XS with a Neomusicia dual-input cable. I just love this set up!


----------



## nmatheis

expiredlabel said:


> Papa's got a brand new bag... err, dap




You're in the PNW, too. I might have to track you down and grab a listen. It's not every day you see one of those!


----------



## StargateRecords

droppoint1110 said:


> Finally got around to upgrading from the 215s- the Jupiter is a BIG improvement. Loving them!


 
  
 Every time I think about going fully wireless, something like this brings me back from the edge !  so beautiful.
  
 I've been following this thread since 2012, it's been 4 years since my last post, so I better take a photo...


----------



## StargateRecords




----------



## PinkyPowers

So good it's dangerous.



Opus#2>U12


----------



## StargateRecords

pinkypowers said:


> So good it's dangerous.
> 
> Opus#2>U12


 
  
 Oh you guys are killing me ! such beautiful cables... I just realized your rig cost more than my car


----------



## PinkyPowers

stargaterecords said:


> Oh you guys are killing me ! such beautiful cables... I just realized your rig cost more than my car  :eek:




Well, I saved on the cable by building it myself. Does that count?


----------



## SpiderNhan

stargaterecords said:


>


 
 What's the Dap and Amp combo?
  
 Edit: Looked at it on my laptop and I see a Headstage Arrow. Still curious about the DAP though.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

As much as I was initially a fan of the Aune M2s this thing has it beat in a number of ways already. Lucky for me I found it used, the person hadn't managed more than 10hours per their account before being consumed by the motions of life and the player being resigned to a drawer. I plan on comparing the two as they approach the AKM4490 from different perspectives, not before getting some more hours of use in though for good measure.


----------



## west0ne

spidernhan said:


> What's the Dap and Amp combo?
> 
> Edit: Looked at it on my laptop and I see a Headstage Arrow. Still curious about the DAP though.


 
 Looks like the Samsung Bluetooth receiver, turns any wired headphone into a bluetooth headset.


----------



## StargateRecords

spidernhan said:


> What's the Dap and Amp combo?
> 
> Edit: Looked at it on my laptop and I see a Headstage Arrow. Still curious about the DAP though.


 
  
  
 The DAP is actually taking the photo in that shot  In this instance it was an iPhone 6s running Golden Ears (WAV), sending to a Samsung Level Link. I use so many different sources with Bluetooth that I set this rig up to make it easier to switch.


----------



## StargateRecords

west0ne said:


> Looks like the Samsung Bluetooth receiver, turns any wired headphone into a bluetooth headset.


 
  
  
 Ah, beat me to it. Yes, I have tried many Bluetooth receivers, but this one wins hands down, with range, battery life and audio quality. One of my favorite features is it's ability to SEND as well as receive Bluetooth. I'm starting to experiment with wireless audio, and this is a great little device for enabling non Bluetooth DAP's and experimenting with non Bluetooth earphones. The earphones are Future Sonics G10, just been listening to Chicane's new album Track 5 'Giants'  - wow, that bass ! Also been listening to Yo-Yo Ma Cello Suites and Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - very nice, they are incredibly versatile earphones. Still, I'm on a mission to go fully wireless now, so I don't know if I'll keep them.


----------



## Redcarmoose

stargaterecords said:


> Ah, beat me to it. Yes, I have tried many Bluetooth receivers, but this one wins hands down, with range, battery life and audio quality. One of my favorite features is it's ability to SEND as well as receive Bluetooth. I'm starting to experiment with wireless audio, and this is a great little device for enabling non Bluetooth DAP's and experimenting with non Bluetooth earphones. The earphones are Future Sonics G10, just been listening to Chicane's new album Track 5 'Giants'  - wow, that bass ! Also been listening to Yo-Yo Ma Cello Suites and Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - very nice, they are incredibly versatile earphones. Still, I'm on a mission to go fully wireless now, so I don't know if I'll keep them.


 
Genuine Samsung LEVEL Link Wireless Bluetooth Adapter Handsfree EO-RG920B


----------



## FFBookman

stargaterecords said:


> Ah, beat me to it. Yes, I have tried many Bluetooth receivers, but this one wins hands down, with range, battery life and audio quality. One of my favorite features is it's ability to SEND as well as receive Bluetooth. I'm starting to experiment with wireless audio, and this is a great little device for enabling non Bluetooth DAP's and experimenting with non Bluetooth earphones. The earphones are Future Sonics G10, just been listening to Chicane's new album Track 5 'Giants'  - wow, that bass ! Also been listening to Yo-Yo Ma Cello Suites and Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - very nice, they are incredibly versatile earphones. Still, I'm on a mission to go fully wireless now, so I don't know if I'll keep them.


 

 Fully wireless, huh? I'm interested to know your findings. Personally I'm leary of wireless beating the wire anytime soon.  
  
 The most important thing to me in a mix is timing accuracy - which is why i **** on mp3, mp4, and aac so much. Even 16/44 after dither. It changes, if not ruins, the soundstage the original mix created.
  
 When I mix the soundstage is critical. How/where/when things bounce around the virtual room is at least as important as the EQ. Both go into overall timbre of the sounds, and can progress through the track.
  
 Dither and Lossy Data compression comes along and demotes that in importance. So I push back.  Degradation to stereo signal is critical and should not be glossed over. If I created in 24bit you should hear in 24bit, with the same rough latency and width of soundstage as I created it with. We are nearly 2 decades into the 21st century!  Many people are listening to music that has been degraded 2-5 times compared to the master, and it's unnecessary. 
  
 With wireless speakers, I'm not totally clear how they are getting the audio around to the various components using what data formats and what latencies, but I don't trust that it's as solid as wired systems.


----------



## Droppoint1110

stargaterecords said:


> droppoint1110 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got around to upgrading from the 215s- the Jupiter is a BIG improvement. Loving them!
> ...




Haha there's always something about good design that just makes these sorts of things extra satisfying. I also haven't found a wireless setup yet that has compelled me to switch but we'll see what the future holds. I just love the simplicity of plugging in and not having to worry about another set of batteries or any potential connectivity issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcarmoose

ffbookman said:


> Fully wireless, huh? I'm interested to know your findings. Personally I'm leary of wireless beating the wire anytime soon.
> 
> The most important thing to me in a mix is timing accuracy - which is why i **** on mp3, mp4, and aac so much. Even 16/44 after dither. It changes, if not ruins, the soundstage the original mix created.
> 
> ...




It really is all about timing. With all the issues of tape and vinyl the two formats get the timing right. And even if they fail at frequency response or noise floor the fact that the timing is noticeable makes a statement against digital. My favorite system uses a CD transport as no matter what computer USB implementation I create, I seem to hear USB timing issue. Interesting to those who put timing as all important reference portable stuff like the A/K getting the timing better. I would probably buy another CD player as my next source as I still love taking the computer out of the equation. Obviously jitter has been reduced now to non-perceived levels, but the paranoid part of my listening still tells me I can hear it? Anti-placebo is strong.

And timing presents instrument tie down in the soundstage. A grounded soundstage seems to be a timing factor.


----------



## ezekiel77

gazzington said:


> Looking through these set ups has been very inspiring. What would you say is a good cheap combo for a metal fan?


 
  
 VSonic VSD5 is very good for metal. Fast and punchy. For source, Shanling M1 is tiny and tidy.


----------



## nmatheis

ezekiel77 said:


> VSonic VSD5 is very good for metal. Fast and punchy. For source, Shanling M1 is tiny and tidy.




Say wha?!? The original? Man, that one was like a treble icepick to my eardrums, meng. Can't imagine using with metal :eek:


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## jmills8




----------



## ezekiel77

nmatheis said:


> Say wha?!? The original? Man, that one was like a treble icepick to my eardrums, meng. Can't imagine using with metal


 
  
 As with all things VSonic, beware the treble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was lucky they didn't trigger my treble sensitivity for that one. Was also a fan of the GR07 which broke. Granted I didn't listen to metal with them for hours.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> Well, I saved on the cable by building it myself. Does that count?



Very nice Mr. Pink, need to catch your cable rate sir


----------



## Bengkia369

Great sounding combo I really enjoy a lot!


----------



## jmills8

Not mine, I found it interesting.


----------



## tangents

Sony NW-WM1A
 Effect Audio Ares II+
 Campfire Audio Vega


----------



## darveniza

mimouille said:


>




Which IEM's are you using in your picture???


----------



## hung031086

tangents said:


> Sony NW-WM1A
> Effect Audio Ares II+
> Campfire Audio Vega



How does vegas sound with that cable ? My thor silver ii makes my vegas harsh myears sometime when i use them with my 1A.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## bharat2580

ezekiel77 said:


> As with all things VSonic, beware the treble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the VC1000 and the GR07 both have great treble, the VC1000 is a world class IEM at the price mids and treble are 10/10 bass is what it lacks. based on the Knowles


----------



## ezekiel77

bharat2580 said:


> I have the VC1000 and the GR07 both have great treble, the VC1000 is a world class IEM at the price mids and treble are 10/10 bass is what it lacks. based on the Knowles


 
  
 Forever waiting for the actual successor for the GR07 though.


----------



## Toulouse

podster said:


>



Is this a Fiio case? And what amp and phones? Looks like a nice portable.


----------



## Podster

toulouse said:


> Is this a Fiio case? And what amp and phones? Looks like a nice portable.



It is indeed the Red FiiO case, X3ii, RSA Tomahawk and Havi B3 Pro 1 with carbon tape mod (better known as being Wokei-ized)


----------



## Mimouille

darveniza said:


> Which IEM's are you using in your picture???


 
 Inear Prophile 8


----------



## subguy812

A little U12 & Opus#2 action happening....lethal combo !


----------



## bharat2580

ezekiel77 said:


> Forever waiting for the actual successor for the GR07 though.



Try the vc1000. Cheap but the mids and highs are as good as an <1000 $ iem. Almost.


----------



## musicday




----------



## musicday

Been listening everyday for 4 years now:


----------



## Tawek

Lime ears aether (time machine) +dx100 and spiral ear5 ult


----------



## PinkyPowers

So many toys to review, so little time. 



X5-3>Encore


----------



## gerelmx1986

musicday said:


> Been listening everyday for 4 years now:


 
 I dare you to put a 512GB SD card and navigate your music


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> So many toys to review, so little time.
> 
> 
> 
> X5-3>Encore


Let's split the task, send me your Encore.


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> Let's split the task, send me your Encore.




That would be a great weight off my shoulders. Thanks for offering.


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> That would be a great weight off my shoulders. Thanks for offering.


 
 I've always been a giver.


----------



## PinkyPowers

This is where the Encore really gets to shine.


----------



## Podster

pinkypowers said:


> This is where the Encore really gets to shine.


 

 Nice Pinky, starting to post those Bengkia size shots eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see you left the edibles out of yours


----------



## On The And Of 1

podster said:


> Nice Pinky, starting to post those Bengkia size shots eh:wink_face: I see you left the edibles out of yours:rolleyes:




Not quite the same without those inedible edibles


----------



## musicday

gerelmx1986 said:


> musicday said:
> 
> 
> > Been listening everyday for 4 years now:
> ...



Actually i am planning to do that.I have a 128 GB card and i am looking for a good deal on 512 GB SDXC Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 mb/s.Navigation is quite good actually as I know where each folder is.I use the random playback mode usually.


----------



## Bengkia369

podster said:


> Nice Pinky, starting to post those Bengkia size shots eh:wink_face: I see you left the edibles out of yours:rolleyes:




Huh?!?!


----------



## tangents

Sony NW-WM1A
 Effect Audio Thor II+
 64Audio U12


----------



## gerelmx1986

Quote:Originally Posted by *musicday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Been Actually i am planning to do that.I have a 128 GB card and i am looking for a good deal on 512 GB SDXC Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 mb/s.Navigation is quite good actually as I know where each folder is.I use the random playback mode usually.
  
 Wish the walkman had a Standard SD slot so i would have bought the 512GB card and carry all my music on it, i can't imagine the Price of a 512GB microSD if ever released


----------



## thamasha69

musicday said:


> Been listening everyday for 4 years now:





> Is that a Parts Express headband and Koss drivers of some sort (KSC35/PortaPro)???


----------



## karloil

Now just waiting for my cable


----------



## musicday

thamasha69 said:


> > .
> > Is that a Parts Express headband and Koss drivers of some sort (KSC35/PortaPro)???



Yes that is a different headband and the drivers are Koss Porta Pro modified.Still amazed how good it sounds and they are very cheap.


----------



## blazinblazin

musicday said:


> Yes that is a different headband and the drivers are Koss Porta Pro modified.Still amazed how good it sounds and they are very cheap.




My Portapro always have damaged plug problem after a period of use.


----------



## h1f1add1cted




----------



## ksaander

h1f1add1cted said:


>




what is that dac/amp connected to shanling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h1f1add1cted

LH Labs Geek Out V2+


----------



## thamasha69

musicday said:


> Yes that is a different headband and the drivers are Koss Porta Pro modified.Still amazed how good it sounds and they are very cheap.






I have the same (??) headband and KSC75 drivers. Cannot be beat for the money.


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## Gosod

h1f1add1cted said:


>


 
what kind of amplifier?


----------



## Brian Coffey

gosod said:


> what kind of amplifier?


 
 LH Labs Geek Out V2+


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

thamasha69 said:


> I have the same (??) headband and KSC75 drivers. Cannot be beat for the money.


 
 Which headband is that? It sort of looks like this one... but doesn't?
  
http://www.parts-express.com/parts-express-mini-stereo-lightweight-headphones-with-4-ft-cord--240-015


----------



## Gosod

brian coffey said:


> LH Labs Geek Out V2+


 
what's his maximum power output?


----------



## Brian Coffey

Geek Out V2 lets you choose how much power to output: 100 mW for sensitive IEM's or 1000 mW for large cans. Gleaned from https://www.amazon.com/LH-Labs-GeekOut-V2-Headphone/dp/B013KX2R9A


----------



## Pekka2016

Hereby a picture of my Portable Rig.


----------



## Gosod

pekka2016 said:


> Hereby a picture of my Portable Rig.


 
Of ue900 it was difficult for me to use them for landing!


----------



## Pekka2016

gosod said:


> Of ue900 it was difficult for me to use them for landing!


 

 These are the UE900s but what do you mean by landing?
  
 I like them a lot, maybe they are not neutral but like them a lot.


----------



## thamasha69

laughmoredaily said:


> Which headband is that? It sort of looks like this one... but doesn't?
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/parts-express-mini-stereo-lightweight-headphones-with-4-ft-cord--240-015




I believe it's the same one. I had ordered mine on Amazon. Mine appears different I think due to the black electrical tape I have on both sides- the head adjustment slide mechanism was really loose so I just rigged it up that way to keep it in place and add some rigidity to the headband for keeping the drivers on my ears.


----------



## Mimouille

New Silvergarde S cable for Norne Audio....so prrrrrruttttyyyy


----------



## yacobx

thamasha69 said:


> musicday said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is a different headband and the drivers are Koss Porta Pro modified.Still amazed how good it sounds and they are very cheap.
> ...




Shout out! 



How ever I do think I have a fake set lol


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> New Silvergarde S cable for Norne Audio....so prrrrrruttttyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I've got one of those coming as well, for a cable shootout I'm orchestrating. It's the new Silvergrade S cotton core. Can't wait to lay me eyes on it... let alone my ears.


----------



## Deftone

mimouille said:


> New Silvergarde S cable for Norne Audio....so prrrrrruttttyyyy


 
  
 that twist looks a lot nicer than a braid


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> I've got one of those coming as well, for a cable shootout I'm orchestrating. It's the new Silvergrade S cotton core. Can't wait to lay me eyes on it... let alone my ears.


 
 Mine is the previous carbon core. The cotton core should be more flexible, but this one is just fine.


----------



## thamasha69

yacobx said:


> Shout out!
> 
> 
> 
> How ever I do think I have a fake set lol




How so?? And custom cable?


----------



## bvng3540

mimouille said:


> New Silvergarde S cable for Norne Audio....so prrrrrruttttyyyy




Very nice cable, do you have to wait MONTHS to get it?


----------



## HiFiChris

Great DAP, crapty IEMs.


----------



## ezekiel77

mimouille said:


> New Silvergarde S cable for Norne Audio....so prrrrrruttttyyyy


 
 Hi Mim, what faceplate did you choose?


----------



## Mimouille

bvng3540 said:


> Very nice cable, do you have to wait MONTHS to get it?




I know people.

Just kidding, I grabbed some remaining stock or carbon so waited a bit less.



ezekiel77 said:


> Hi Mim, what faceplate did you choose?




EL07 insert.


----------



## pofdstudios

New portable rig as of Yesterdaay. Astell & Kern AK300 and Klipsch x20i IEMs


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## fade2blak




----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## jmills8




----------



## kousik1946

pr0b3r said:


>


what cable are you using with it03? Does it sound better than the single ended output? I guess the player is opus!


----------



## yensarn

pofdstudios said:


> New portable rig as of Yesterdaay. Astell & Kern AK300 and Klipsch x20i IEMs




How does the x20i sound? I tried x10 before and it was quite good... if I remember correctly...


----------



## pr0b3r

kousik1946 said:


> what cable are you using with it03? Does it sound better than the single ended output? I guess the player is opus!






Yes. I think that the balanced output gives significant improvement over the single ended output. Soundstage became more open, separation and layering improved as well. That SPC cable I was using was made by a friend.


----------



## yacobx

thamasha69 said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > Shout out!
> ...




Well the packaging it came in was sketchy. No the cable was on it. I bought it from eBay. I've heard there are lots of fakes.


----------



## blazinblazin

Current Rig


----------



## Montyburns




----------



## Podster

montyburns said:


>


 
 Set for MAXIMUM BASS I see


----------



## Blackground

I call it a mobile rig
 Blackberry Passport--> Ibasso d14--> TY Hi-z 650


----------



## ExpatinJapan

JOMO audio 'Pretty little beast' unboxing soon. Review to follow.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Double Helix Cables.
Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable
V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz. 
Interconnect Elite AWG 19, silver. 

Opus#1, DX200,ALO Audio Continental V5, JOMO6R, Advanced AcousticWerkes W300U


----------



## meomap

expatinjapan said:


> Double Helix Cables.
> Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable
> V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz.
> Interconnect Elite AWG 19, silver.
> ...


 
  
  
 Is DHC cable a braided 4 or braided 8?


----------



## meomap

expatinjapan said:


> Double Helix Cables.
> Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable
> V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz.
> Interconnect Elite AWG 19, silver.
> ...


 

 Also, what brand of tube inside CV5? Stock, Phillips 6111, tube or other brands?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

DHC Braided 4 cable.


Stock tube in the CV5, but I also have two other tubes.


----------



## meomap

expatinjapan said:


> DHC Braided 4 cable.
> 
> 
> Stock tube in the CV5, but I also have two other tubes.


 

 I ordered Braided 8.
 Have to wait a while before receiving the cable for my K10C.


----------



## Rammoshe

@*ExpatinJapan *Very nice!


----------



## Jalo




----------



## Deftone

i dont think i will ever understand how those final iems stay in the ear.


----------



## Mimouille

jalo said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Not another one of your cheapo rigs....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





deftone said:


> i dont think i will ever understand how those final iems stay in the ear.


 
 They actually fit quite snuggly if your ears are not too small. You can't be running around and they won't isolate, but to listen at your desk they are fine.


----------



## Jalo

El Cheapo or not, the Lab 2 is at the top of my portable phones now.  It is better than any Adel system.  Absolutely no pressure on the ear.  The sound? To me it is more involved than the Utopia.  I only wish you have the chance to hear it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will take it with me to the Socal Can Jam and compare it to the Tia Forte.  And the best part of all this is:  it is a limited edition and it is now all sold out


----------



## Mimouille

jalo said:


> El Cheapo or not, the Lab 2 is at the top of my portable phones now.  It is better than any Adel system.  Absolutely no pressure on the ear.  The sound? To me it is more involved than the Utopia.  I only wish you have the chance to hear it   I will take it with me to the Socal Can Jam and compare it to the Tia Forte.  And the best part of all this is:  it is a limited edition and it is now all sold out


Just send them to me and I will reliably tell you if they don't suck.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## krismusic

mimouille said:


> Not another one of your cheapo rigs....
> They actually fit quite snuggly if your ears are not too small. You can't be running around and they won't isolate, but to listen at your desk they are fine.



Beautiful in the right circumstances.


----------



## Jalo

mimouille said:


> Just send them to me and I will reliably tell you if they don't suck.




That is the least of my worries. My biggest worries are if they don't how do I get them back


----------



## pr0b3r

hifichris said:


>


 
  
 Rose Mini2!  Any impressions on the sound of these?


----------



## yacobx

pr0b3r said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




The rose thread has impressions posted


----------



## Modeux

Absolutely love this combo. But it looks so plain compared to some of the setups I've seen here


----------



## pr0b3r

yacobx said:


> The rose thread has impressions posted


 
  
 Forgot to tag @HiFiChris himself.  Anyway, I'll check the thread.  Thanks!


----------



## willywill

modeux said:


> Absolutely love this combo. But it looks so plain compared to some of the setups I've seen here


 
 You make your equipment look plain, with a little interest you can make your photo pop. Some people wish they could afford what you have


----------



## hotdog108




----------



## Modeux

willywill said:


> You make your equipment look plain, with a little interest you can make your photo pop. Some people wish they could afford what you have




It wasn't my intention to complain if that's what you were thinking. I am just saying I like how impressive and unique looking some of the setups are here.


----------



## krismusic

modeux said:


> It wasn't my intention to complain if that's what you were thinking. I am just saying I like how impressive and unique looking some of the setups are here.



If you love the sound of your gear that is what really matters.


----------



## Modeux

krismusic said:


> If you love the sound of your gear that is what really matters.



Oh yeah. I love the sound. It will probably be couple years before I upgrade to something else.I would love to have few different iems and headphones, but its so expensive to do that!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

willywill said:


> You make your equipment look plain, with a little interest you can make your photo pop. Some people wish they could afford what you have


 
 Lol. As much as it'd be nice to buy an expensive portable music player, it doesn't matter anymore with all the all the budget friendly models out there. What's wrong with 75% of the quality of a hi-end player? Nothing.


----------



## willywill

laughmoredaily said:


> Lol. As much as it'd be nice to buy an expensive portable music player, it doesn't matter anymore with all the all the budget friendly models out there. What's wrong with 75% of the quality of a hi-end player? Nothing.


 
 You need to read, i was trashing his photo not his gear


----------



## boblauer

Which is why I still use my X3 II, it ticks most of my boxes for a portable solution


----------



## pmrcrazzy

This is my end game. Just put the new tubes in from alo and my jaw dropped.


----------



## Deftone

pmrcrazzy said:


> This is my end game. Just put the new tubes in from alo and my jaw dropped.


 
  
 why are you using an AKamp before ALO amp, does the AK380 not have a line out?


----------



## pmrcrazzy

deftone said:


> why are you using an AKamp before ALO amp, does the AK380 not have a line out?


 its on top and I use it as a stand-alone sometimes plus It looks nice to me. Ive tested with and without amp and there is litterly nothing different except a tad larger soundstage with amp to amp


----------



## HiFiChris

pr0b3r said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 How about a full-length review in English instead of "just" impressions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here you go: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/rose-technology-mini2-review.html


----------



## pr0b3r

hifichris said:


> How about a full-length review in English instead of "just" impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!  I'm trying my best to understand Google's translation.  : )


----------



## HiFiChris

pr0b3r said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > How about a full-length review in English instead of "just" impressions?   Here you go: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/rose-technology-mini2-review.html
> ...




Err... Only the preamble is in German - everything that follows (introduction etc.) is written in English, so there is no need to translate it.


----------



## pr0b3r

hifichris said:


> Err... Only the preamble is in German - everything that follows (introduction etc.) is written in English, so there is no need to translate it.


 
  
 Interesting thoughts.  For $99, they sound worth the gamble for those not into bassy signature.  I would love them to have a good rumble in the subbass though, but since they're just tiny and with 2BA only, that's understandable.  Anyway, thanks for the review.  I hope I can try out one soon.


----------



## gerelmx1986

hifichris said:


> pr0b3r said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!  I'm trying my best to understand Google's translation.  : )
> ...


 
 Er könnten auch ja Deutsch sprachen zu lernen , das mache Ich jeden Samstag


----------



## haiku

gerelmx1986 said:


> Er könnten auch ja Deutsch sprachen zu lernen , das mache Ich jeden Samstag


 
  

 Liest sich schon mal gar nicht schlecht. Mach weiter!


----------



## howdy

Beautiful Sound and Synergy!!


----------



## ferisalgue

iPod 5.5 thru LOD to E7 (soon to be replaced) and these are my Iems


----------



## Gosod

ferisalgue said:


> iPod 5.5 thru LOD to E7 (soon to be replaced) and these are my Iems


 
how much memory?


----------



## ferisalgue

gosod said:


> how much memory?


 
 I have several, this is the thick 80GB, I have a Gen 2 10GB, and 2 Gen 3s, 10GB and 15GB  (The Gen 2 is by far the best to my ears)
  
 I wanted to change to 128GB SSD, but still considering the whole process


----------



## ferisalgue

Oh and a Nano 2gen 2GB, same dac as the 5.5  I don't use that much tho


----------



## Gosod

ferisalgue said:


> I have several, this is the thick 80GB, I have a Gen 2 10GB, and 2 Gen 3s, 10GB and 15GB  (The Gen 2 is by far the best to my ears)
> 
> I wanted to change to 128GB SSD, but still considering the whole process


 
I do not have 64+128GB because I use dsd files.


----------



## PinkyPowers

ferisalgue said:


> I have several, this is the thick 80GB, I have a Gen 2 10GB, and 2 Gen 3s, 10GB and 15GB  (The Gen 2 is by far the best to my ears)
> 
> I wanted to change to 128GB SSD, but still considering the whole process




Upgrade to the Opus#1 and thank me later.


----------



## ferisalgue

pinkypowers said:


> Upgrade to the Opus#1 and thank me later.


 
 I was actually thinking of it, vs the new FiiO X5III but  it is quite the investment. The most accessible that I've seen the opus 1 be, was around 500 USD flat. although my T50RP MK3 and HD650 would benefit from it, but I use those mostly indoors. 
  
 Could also stretch for the AK70, how does it compare to the Opus 1?


----------



## PinkyPowers

ferisalgue said:


> I was actually thinking of it, vs the new FiiO X5III but  it is quite the investment. The most accessible that I've seen the opus 1 be, was around 500 USD flat. although my T50RP MK3 and HD650 would benefit from it, but I use those mostly indoors.
> 
> Could also stretch for the AK70, how does it compare to the Opus 1?




It does very well against the AK120II, but I have not heard the AK70.


----------



## Gosod

hifichris said:


> Err... Only the preamble is in German - everything that follows (introduction etc.) is written in English, so there is no need to translate it.


 
you have one headphone not working, or you prefer to listen to only one.


----------



## Tokyoghoul

ferisalgue said:


> I was actually thinking of it, vs the new FiiO X5III but  it is quite the investment. The most accessible that I've seen the opus 1 be, was around 500 USD flat. although my T50RP MK3 and HD650 would benefit from it, but I use those mostly indoors.
> 
> Could also stretch for the AK70, how does it compare to the Opus 1?



How about the upcoming Onkyo Rubato and Pioneer Private? They both have dual SD slots.


----------



## rmillerx

Trying out my new FiiO x5 iii with the Vorzüge Pure+ II and PM-3s. So far, the FiiO is doing much better in the battery department compared to the Onky DP-X1. Vocals aren't as forward on the FiiO. Just a different, not as analytical sound.


----------



## howdy

Hugo during the day and some Mojo at night.


----------



## willywill

Just finish painting my son room, use the Sony EX650 to help me get the job done.


----------



## AnakChan

I'm missing CanJam Singapore but I'm enjoying the iBasso DX200 in other ways this weekend :-


P.S. I'm a boarder, not a skiier


----------



## ferisalgue

tokyoghoul said:


> How about the upcoming Onkyo Rubato and Pioneer Private? They both have dual SD slots.




Wow those look amazing and for 350usd thats not bad considering the competition, do you know which dac and opamps are being used?


----------



## Sotiris

JVC FX1100 with Cayin N6


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nice. We don't see many N6 around these days.


----------



## FFBookman

fuggin' solar alarm clock


----------



## hung031086

Enjoying my Sunday


----------



## Brian Coffey

hung031086 said:


> Enjoying my Sunday


 
 +1000 for the Kung Fu Tea...What game is that btw ?


----------



## hung031086

brian coffey said:


> +1000 for the Kung Fu Tea...What game is that btw ?



The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Tokyoghoul

ferisalgue said:


> Wow those look amazing and for 350usd thats not bad considering the competition, do you know which dac and opamps are being used?



Both have dual ES 9018C2M DAC and SABRE 9601K amp.


----------



## Deftone

willywill said:


> Just finish painting my son room, use the Sony EX650 to help me get the job done.


 
  
 Huh, black EX650? 
  
 my set were this colour


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

They come in black, silver & gold.


deftone said:


> Huh, black EX650?
> 
> my set were this colour


----------



## willywill

deftone said:


> Huh, black EX650?


 
 I had to go with the silver, i saw a few complaint about the brass oxidating. I guess it depends on how you treat your earphone also i don't have a mic


----------



## ferisalgue

Anyone know of a good leather case for iPod 5th gen? or that fits. and most importantly without the lid feature. more like a leather sleeve like FiiO has for the X3ii and X5ii?


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## ferisalgue

The family


----------



## Deftone

nice. i do miss my old ipod classic


----------



## ferisalgue

deftone said:


> nice. i do miss my old ipod classic




D: which gen was it?


----------



## pr0b3r

iPod Video 5g + iBasso PB3 Mockingbird balanced amp


----------



## Deftone

ferisalgue said:


> D: which gen was it?


 
  
 it was the last model they made before discontinuing the classic, i think 6th or 7th gen...
  
 here is a picture of her.
  

  
 if it had a digital out id buy one again in a heartbeat to pair with mojo


----------



## HiFiChris

Aww yes, the good ole iPod Classic...

 Still have mine (last generation -> 7G).
  
 Mine has RockBox installed as firmware, but I am not 100% sure whether it really is the right way to go over the original Apple FW. The RockBox build is less stable and the navigation is not as good either as Apple's OS, however the original iPod OS isn't perfect either since it obviously doesn't support FLAC files (and I'm only using FLAC for my lossless CD rips and don't really want to convert them to ALAC) and, unlike newer iPods and iPhones, doesn't sort by the "Album Artist" tag but the regular "Artist" tag, wherefore albums like Yello's Touch Yello are split into pieces due to various guest artists being on that album.


----------



## pr0b3r

hifichris said:


> Aww yes, the good ole iPod Classic...
> 
> Still have mine (last generation -> 7G).
> 
> Mine has RockBox installed as firmware, but I am not 100% sure whether it really is the right way to go over the original Apple FW. The RockBox build is less stable and the navigation is not as good either as Apple's OS, however the original iPod OS isn't perfect either since it obviously doesn't support FLAC files (and I'm only using FLAC for my lossless CD rips and don't really want to convert them to ALAC) and, unlike newer iPods and iPhones, doesn't sort by the "Album Artist" tag but the regular "Artist" tag, wherefore albums like Yello's Touch Yello are split into pieces due to various guest artists being on that album.


 
  
 I agree.  That's really annoying when so many contributing artists are there in an album.  So when using rockbox, your choice would only be to play by album (database) or by folder.  Fortunately, rockbox executes both well.  Biggest issues for me are a few things such as the loading time (stock storage), and some files are skipping with the ipod almost freezing (with some of the large formats like APE, FLAC, WAV on 24-bit, but not always).  So I'm planning to replace the stock storage with a flash card one then try to do the imod with some help from my friend.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Redcarmoose

All this talk of iPods.................feels so strange for here?


----------



## Yobster69

Nothing wrong with a bit of iPod love from time to time


----------



## ferisalgue

> All this talk of iPods.................feels so strange for here?


 
 I actually quite enjoy my iPods. The interface is really simple, and mostly play by artist. If there is a collaborative album, I tend to overwrite the metadata to make index everything under a single album, and include the guest artist in either Notes or album artist. It's not perfect but it works. Also, I do believe the old Dacs on iPods are quite good. Mostly the 2, 3 and 5.5 
  
 Plus they storage is big and easy to replace with several options (CF, SSD up to a TB, Flash cards, HDD)
  
 (Jude uses iPods as sources
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


deftone said:


> if it had a digital out id buy one again in a heartbeat to pair with mojo


 
  
 I think you can get it to work with the Mojo using this or this.
  
 It's a hassle, or get a 5.5G a good amp + LOD. The wolfons DAC will impress you


----------



## ferisalgue

mimouille said:


>


 
 That cable man.... *.*


----------



## gerelmx1986

deftone said:


> nice. i do miss my old ipod classic


I don't miss mine anymore, since I got my WM1A


----------



## Bengkia369

gerelmx1986 said:


> I don't miss mine anymore, since I got my WM1A




Ipods are just some good memories but with the DAPs in the recent days made the Ipods sounds like crap.


----------



## pr0b3r

bengkia369 said:


> Ipods are just some good memories but with the DAPs in the recent days made the Ipods sounds like crap.


 
  
 It's like saying our elders are crap and you are so cool.  Not fair.


----------



## PinkyPowers

pr0b3r said:


> It's like saying our elders are crap and you are so cool.




No its not.


----------



## pr0b3r

pinkypowers said:


> No its not.


 

 Bad choice for analogy.  My bad.  But still, the ipod, 5/5.5g in particular, is not really a crap sounding device, at least for me.


----------



## jmills8

pr0b3r said:


> Bad choice for analogy.  My bad.  But still, the ipod, 5/5.5g in particular, is not really a crap sounding device, at least for me.


Then use it now and sell your newer daps.


----------



## pr0b3r

jmills8 said:


> Then use it now and sell your newer daps.


 
  
 I'm using it now and newer DAPs getting some rest time.  Why sell?  So you can prove your point?  Nah.


----------



## gerelmx1986

bengkia369 said:


> gerelmx1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't miss mine anymore, since I got my WM1A
> ...


certainly they are a memory o remember being able to carry all my tunes with it


----------



## Mimouille

ferisalgue said:


> That cable man.... *.*


It gets a lot of love


----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> It gets a lot of love




Who makes it?


----------



## alpha421




----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> Ipods are just some good memories but with the DAPs in the recent days made the Ipods sounds like crap.


 

 Owe Beng, crap is so harsh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I prefer "Les than Stellar" myself and since we are having a small iPod luv fest I'll throw the old U2 30GB Classic out here


----------



## ferisalgue

podster said:


> Owe Beng, crap is so harsh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm hunting a U2 version now, will post when I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I believe the convenience of iPods it's what makes them great. the storage, interface, controls etc. The 2 and 5.5 are particularly good sonically.


----------



## Uncle Monty

I'm listening to my iPod 'classic' 6/7th Gen right now through a HiFi M8 and it all sounds great.


----------



## gerelmx1986

It had a lifeless sound, poor ipod but was a nice device


----------



## Uncle Monty

Just use it as a music carrier and bypass the internals - plays FLAC and ALAC no problem.


----------



## gerelmx1986

uncle monty said:


> Just use it as a music carrier and bypass the internals - plays FLAC and ALAC no problem.


the problem with mine ist that it fell turned on and I dialed a shop, sadly the shop told me that the classic was discontinued by Apple


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Edit


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Jomo audio PLB


----------



## x RELIC x

ferisalgue said:


> ...
> I think you can get it to work with the Mojo using this or this.
> 
> ...




No, the iPod classics use a 30pin connector, and they don't allow a digital output to a non-MFI (Made For Apple) device. It doesn't work with the 30pin cck.


----------



## Deftone

yeah relic is right you can only do analog line out from 30pin.


----------



## snapple10

Good to be back


----------



## Bengkia369

My old iPod can't even drive these jvc properly, so don't hype it too much. 
If I don't recall wrongly, my old Technic Discman sounds better than iPod.


----------



## Bengkia369

gerelmx1986 said:


> the problem with mine ist that it fell turned on and I dialed a shop, sadly the shop told me that the classic was discontinued by Apple




So how?


----------



## jmills8

P1 Dap, Arrow Amp, 2.5 iem, PW Audio 1960 (4 wire).


----------



## Mimouille

Round two on the SE5 Ultimate. The LPG brings more depth and weigth compared to the DX200, but loses in width and air. So the effect is a more engaging sound, but less breathable.


----------



## Uncle Monty

gerelmx1986 said:


> uncle monty said:
> 
> 
> > Just use it as a music carrier and bypass the internals - plays FLAC and ALAC no problem.
> ...


 

 I'm sure I read a post on here about a broken classic being repaired at an Apple Store - long after being discontinued.


----------



## Bengkia369

uncle monty said:


> I'm sure I read a post on here about a broken classic being repaired at an Apple Store - long after being discontinued.




That was how long ago? 
I'm quite sure Apple don't repair iPod classic nowadays.


----------



## Gilles De Rais

deftone said:


> yeah relic is right you can only do analog line out from 30pin.



Surely this is wrong. The Fostex HP-P1 took a digital output from the 30 pin series ipods and iphones. The connecting cables between the hp-p1 and the ipod/iphone had 30 pin at one and a usb termination at the other.

Regards,

Giles


----------



## SpiderNhan

gilles de rais said:


> Surely this is wrong. The Fostex HP-P1 took a digital output from the 30 pin series ipods and iphones. The connecting cables between the hp-p1 and the ipod/iphone had 30 pin at one and a usb termination at the other.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Giles



Also my own beloved Vamp Verza.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Yes its thr earlier ipods like the 5.5G etc that cant connect. 

Ipod touches, early iphones- iphone 4 being a great transport, some classics etc that had the OS work with the clas, fostex hpp1, versa etc.

As an owner of the hpp1 way back, then the hifi-m8 etc.


----------



## x RELIC x

gilles de rais said:


> Surely this is wrong. The Fostex HP-P1 took a digital output from the 30 pin series ipods and iphones. The connecting cables between the hp-p1 and the ipod/iphone had 30 pin at one and a usb termination at the other.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Giles




The question was for the Mojo, which is not MFI certified, therefore no, the 30pin cck connector will not work. The Fostex HP-P1 is MFI certified so yes, it works for that device and the Cypherlabs Algorythm Solo and other 'made for Apple' certified devices.

I should have been more clear and said it does not work with non-MFI certified devices.


----------



## Redcarmoose

ferisalgue said:


> I actually quite enjoy my iPods. The interface is really simple, and mostly play by artist. If there is a collaborative album, I tend to overwrite the metadata to make index everything under a single album, and include the guest artist in either Notes or album artist. It's not perfect but it works. Also, I do believe the old Dacs on iPods are quite good. Mostly the 2, 3 and 5.5
> 
> Plus they storage is big and easy to replace with several options (CF, SSD up to a TB, Flash cards, HDD)
> 
> ...




Your a preacher preaching to the choir. All I use are those Apple players. 2005 to now.


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> Your a preacher preaching to the choir. All I use are those Apple players. 2005 to now.


 

 LOL, I thought the exact same thing when I read this! I always depend on Redcar to put a sweet iDevice in here now and then
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I might be a little partial to iDvices myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes it takes a little rolling to get the most out of one but for sure it can be done


----------



## PinkyPowers

This really does sound better than it has any right to. And man is this the morning for it.


----------



## Bengkia369

pinkypowers said:


> This really does sound better than it has any right to. And man is this the morning for it.




Love my woodies on my Opus #2 too!


----------



## Uncle Monty

Triple decker club classic


----------



## alpha421

The irony behind all these iPod post as of late is that this very thread started out with one - back in 2012.  RIP U2 iPod.


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> LOL, I thought the exact same thing when I read this! I always depend on Redcar to put a sweet iDevice in here now and then:bigsmile_face: I might be a little partial to iDvices myself:rolleyes: Sometimes it takes a little rolling to get the most out of one but for sure it can be done:wink_face:





iPod and iPhone porn over the years here. 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Bengkia369

No amp, easy to drive yet sounds great!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

redcarmoose said:


>


 
 I miss my Shuffle. I'm an idiot for ever getting rid of it! I wish someone in China would make something similar.


----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> Love my woodies on my Opus #2 too!


 

 Jeez Beng, I think I could pull a profile on you with those prints!
  
@PinkyPowers awesome shot sir, I'm Meze-Morized
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah @Redcarmoose I remember a lot of these original post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@alpha421 Was forced to play Taps for your U2 Pod, don't know if my Yo-Tank has anything to do with the longevity on mine but so glad she still works like a charm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5 pics on page one of this thread displays Pods


----------



## Bengkia369

podster said:


> Jeez Beng, I think I could pull a profile on you with those prints!
> 
> @PinkyPowers
> awesome shot sir, I'm Meze-Morized
> ...




What???!!!


----------



## Uncle Monty

Can't help thinking that if Apple brought out another 'classic' iPod - perhaps even a series of special editions - with a decent sized flash memory and a decent DAC chip they'd clean up. Even franchise someone else to do it for them and take a cut. Surely it would cost them next to nothing to manufacture, the design is a classic and the UI is wonderful. I'm guessing that at around £200 ($250) a lot of us on here would be tempted, despite our more esoteric gear. I've got 3 classics and would buy another if there was a Lemmy special edition..


----------



## Kundi

uncle monty said:


> Can't help thinking that if Apple brought out another 'classic' iPod - perhaps even a series of special editions - with a decent sized flash memory and a decent DAC chip they'd clean up. Even franchise someone else to do it for them and take a cut. Surely it would cost them next to nothing to manufacture, the design is a classic and the UI is wonderful. I'm guessing that at around £200 ($250) a lot of us on here would be tempted, despite our more esoteric gear. I've got 3 classics and would buy another if there was a Lemmy special edition..


 
 Apple only cares about the Iphone.


----------



## Dogon BC

In my continuing search for audio nirvana, here is my new "rig."
  
*Astell & Kern AK240 Stainless Steel DAC Digital Music & Media Player*
*Moon Audio Silver Dragon IEM headphone cable V2*
*Jerry Harvey Siren Series - Layla*
  
*Running this thing in balanced mode while playing DSD files is pretty sweet. Tracks that I had previously dismissed on my old systems now take on a whole new meaning.*


----------



## Podster

bengkia369 said:


> What???!!!


 

 Referring to all those finger prints on the Opus #2 screen, forensics could nail you at the scene of the crime with those
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's all good


----------



## ferisalgue

podster said:


> LOL, I thought the exact same thing when I read this! I always depend on Redcar to put a sweet iDevice in here now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whats that brown leather case you have in the back? that for an ipod?? looks fatter than FiiO's devices. I want something similar to the FiiO leather case for my iPods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I hate the leather flip craps)


----------



## Redcarmoose

laughmoredaily said:


> I miss my Shuffle. I'm an idiot for ever getting rid of it! I wish someone in China would make something similar.




Yes, the one pictured sadly died. You can still buy new-in-box original 2005 Shuffles on EBay. It had a nice mix with the HiFiMan IEMs in the photo. The Shuffle 1st generation sounded better than any of them to me. Simply amazing!


----------



## Gosod

this is probably the best sound.


----------



## Eric Smith

Very happy with the sound from this setup


----------



## ferisalgue

eric smith said:


> Very happy with the sound from this setup


 
 for a 3K DAP I sure hope you're happy


----------



## Eric Smith

ferisalgue said:


> eric smith said:
> 
> 
> > Very happy with the sound from this setup
> ...





Ah, it's the WM1A....not the Z.


----------



## Gosod

eric smith said:


> Ah, it's the WM1A....not the Z.


----------



## ferisalgue

eric smith said:


> Ah, it's the WM1A....not the Z.


 
 my bad... Still over 1K haha I wish I could afford that I bet it sounds crystal.
  
 Considering the Pioneer XDP-100R or the Opus #1 (but that one is almost double the price)


----------



## Eric Smith

ferisalgue said:


> eric smith said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, it's the WM1A....not the Z.
> ...




It does, I have a lot of faith in Sony products. Paired with the Zeus XR it's pretty amazing. I've read good things about the DX200....might be able to pick one up pre-owned pretty reasonable.


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> My old iPod can't even drive these jvc properly, so don't hype it too much.
> If I don't recall wrongly, my old Technic Discman sounds better than iPod.




No one's hyping anything, just saying that with an amp it still sounds good.


----------



## Redcarmoose

deftone said:


> No one's hyping anything, just saying that with an amp it still sounds good.




Obviously anyone here showing an Apple Product knows the limitations at hand. If they don't then they just haven't listened to a bunch of stuff. They are not the loudest nor the highest resolving DAC pictured here. The best thing though is the interface. The UI is far superior to really anything posted here, plus an iPod Touch lets you do most of the things we do on a computer as far as photo processing, reading books, reading and sending Emails as well as using computer software to make music. There are a ton of music streaming services like Deezer or Spotify that work with them. The use of an iPod Touch is close to endless. Plus the user group here are not known for even being part of the generation or subculture which ultilize the iPod to the fullest. Log onto You-Tube and watch a 1/2 hour video about what's in a 15 year old girls iPod. That user group is randomly using 14-30 applications all the time with music almost as an after thought.

That said I have owned almost every iPod from 2005 on, the Mini, the Video, the Shuffle, the Nano, The Touch 1st gen, the 5th gen. I currently own pretty much every iPhone too, though the older ones are now not supported in any fashion. Many folks have taken part in the great iPod exodus which occurred a couple of years ago. Still many like myself still find the 5th Generation Touch to be a thrill. It has a slightly louder output than most iPods though your iPhone 6 is going to be pretty close in sound signature. The strangest thing is after you spend time with Apple products you find they actually sound different from product to product. My iPad mini sounds different than my full size iPad. The MacBook Pro sounds different than a regular MacBook. 

Obviously nothing is perfect but I challenge anyone to find a smaller DAP form factor (screen x size) ...than an iPod Touch 5th gen or 6th gen? Combined with the UI and perceived flat and high power sound output. Seriously I don't own any IEMs or earbuds which the Touch fails to drive to ear-spitting volumes. It does not drive all the full-size over-ear or on-ear I have, but that's beside the point.


----------



## karloil

Still patiently waiting for my cables


----------



## Tawek

I love this combo sony nwz x1061+ se5ult


----------



## thamasha69

redcarmoose said:


> Yes, the one pictured sadly died. You can still buy new-in-box original 2005 Shuffles on EBay. It had a nice mix with the HiFiMan IEMs in the photo. The Shuffle 1st generation sounded better than any of them to me. Simply amazing!






1st gen Shuffle sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Podster

ferisalgue said:


> Whats that brown leather case you have in the back? that for an ipod?? looks fatter than FiiO's devices. I want something similar to the FiiO leather case for my iPods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's the Dignis on my FiiO X3ii which is almost as fat as three of my iPhone 6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish you could find Dignis quality leather cases for iPhone/Pods
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My take on the 1st Gen Shuffle is Apple truly put some time into it being a truly premier music player


----------



## ferisalgue

podster said:


> That's the Dignis on my FiiO X3ii which is almost as fat as three of my iPhone 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I would like a leather sleeve like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I never got one due to it not having a screen


----------



## DJtheAudiophile




----------



## Angertobi

Portable Rig to Canjam Europe 2016. 

K10 + Analog Squared Paper TU5+Hugo+AK240ss.


----------



## bvng3540

angertobi said:


> Portable Rig to Canjam Europe 2016.
> 
> K10 + Analog Squared Paper TU5+Hugo+AK240ss.




Wow you called that portable


----------



## Deftone

Wow, all that for a K10 I'd rather sacrifice sound for a much smaller/ manageable rig.


----------



## PinkyPowers

This evening I began my exploratory listening of the B&O H9 for my next review.

Honestly, I quite like the sound. It could be more balanced. Could have a bigger soundstage, but it renders a rich, enjoyable melody.


----------



## ferisalgue

My little corner. The stack is with an A3. A bit budget but I feel lucky. I'm looking for a new dap too, either opus 1 or pioneer xdp 100r. Leaning more towards pioneer because it's more accessible and metal 

Those are the HD6XX and MK3

Ohh and a 5.5 U2 mint is on the way


----------



## yacobx

laughmoredaily said:


> redcarmoose said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Shozy alien


----------



## yacobx

thamasha69 said:


> redcarmoose said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the one pictured sadly died. You can still buy new-in-box original 2005 Shuffles on EBay. It had a nice mix with the HiFiMan IEMs in the photo. The Shuffle 1st generation sounded better than any of them to me. Simply amazing!
> ...




I agree, I have 2 of them


----------



## krismusic

deftone said:


> Wow, all that for a K10 I'd rather sacrifice sound for a much smaller/ manageable rig.




You don't need all that to enjoy the K10's. Admittedly I use a Mojo...


----------



## jmills8

krismusic said:


> You don't need all that to enjoy the K10's. Admittedly I use a Mojo...


 wants


----------



## StargateRecords

angertobi said:


> Portable Rig to Canjam Europe 2016.
> 
> K10 + Analog Squared Paper TU5+Hugo+AK240ss.


 
  
  
  
 The dude at the airport must have choked on his bagel when he saw that rig passing through the x-ray machine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
  
 I love these crazy rigs, they remind me of the Lamborghini's you see tearing up Knightsbridge, how does it sound ?
  
  
  
 .


----------



## Podster

angertobi said:


> Portable Rig to Canjam Europe 2016.
> 
> K10 + Analog Squared Paper TU5+Hugo+AK240ss.


 
 Jesus, what did those ic's set you back! Something very ironic about those and the green bands off of Broccoli bundles? Don't let anyone razz you about the portable thang, I've seen larger toted around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now back to those pesky iDevices again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iPhone 4 (Retired), Blue Bird U3 w/Trinity Vyrus


----------



## FFBookman

uncle monty said:


> Can't help thinking that if Apple brought out another 'classic' iPod - perhaps even a series of special editions - with a decent sized flash memory and a decent DAC chip they'd clean up. Even franchise someone else to do it for them and take a cut. Surely it would cost them next to nothing to manufacture, the design is a classic and the UI is wonderful. I'm guessing that at around £200 ($250) a lot of us on here would be tempted, despite our more esoteric gear. I've got 3 classics and would buy another if there was a Lemmy special edition..


 

 the iPod Pro did come out, it's called a pono player.


----------



## Deftone

ffbookman said:


> the iPod Pro did come out, it's called a pono player.




I'd still rather take iPod over Pono.


----------



## FFBookman

deftone said:


> I'd still rather take iPod over Pono.


 

 why? iOS is the only reason i can think of.  
  
 everything else important to music is far better on the ponoplayer -

DAC,
analog stage,
outputs,
shape,
storage (64gb+as many cards as you can afford),
no radio interference,
no sensor interference,
no OS interference,
no iTunes only policy
no problem sideloading
no apple connector tax


----------



## Deftone

Well I should of said I meant iPod classic, I prefer the design, looks and jog wheel. I don't think the sound of the Pono is good enough reason to upgrade if I had the choice, because I don't like the design and looks of the Pono. There's much better daps out there imo.


----------



## Pimmsley

My full analogue and digital options... occasionally joined by Fiio A5 and DT-990s for quiet outdoor... I rocked a TCD-D7 dat Walkman and these SR-80s for a couple of years


----------



## Angertobi

stargaterecords said:


> The dude at the airport must have choked on his bagel when he saw that rig passing through the x-ray machine ! :eek:
> 
> 
> I love these crazy rigs, they remind me of the Lamborghini's you see tearing up Knightsbridge, how does it sound ?
> ...


----------



## Angertobi

Jesus, what did those ic's set you back! Something very ironic about those and the green bands off of Broccoli bundles? Don't let anyone razz you about the portable thang, I've seen larger toted around:rolleyes: 

Thankks . Yes its a camera bag from acme made


----------



## ajs6269

92GB used on this thing....


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I can bearly see the display. 
 One of the problems with the iPod were how prone they were to scratches. I remember having one and still can't wonder how scratches got on the back of the unit even though it had a tight semi plastic case around it.


----------



## ajs6269

It has a clear plastic case on it.... I'm accident prone with these things


----------



## Yobster69

Just having some fun this evening. Was trying out 2 new buds, TY Hi-Z HP-32S and HP-150, then broke out an old fave, the Donscorpio Dolphins. All driven by another fave little combo, iPhone 5 > Oppo HA-2 > LO to the C&C BH2. 
Such a shame the BH2 and Dolphins are no longer made, great synergy. Both punch way ^


----------



## Montyburns

yobster69 said:


> Just having some fun this evening. Was trying out 2 new buds, TY Hi-Z HP-32S and HP-150, then broke out an old fave, the Donscorpio Dolphins. All driven by another fave little combo, iPhone 5 > Oppo HA-2 > LO to the C&C BH2.
> Such a shame the BH2 and Dolphins are no longer made, great synergy. Both punch way ^


I have very few headphones that don't sound tbeir best with the C&C BH2. .


----------



## Pimmsley

A little Sunday night listening


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## FlatulentDonkey

Loving this wee bugger


----------



## jmills8

flatulentdonkey said:


> Loving this wee bugger


X5 and Onkyo Player are a great match.


----------



## FlatulentDonkey

jmills8 said:


> X5 and Onkyo Player are a great match.


 
  
 I usually use the Fiio app for folder browsing but I like trying 3rd party apps too. Poweramp and Neutron don't do it for me though


----------



## pr0b3r

A hell lot faster ROM than stock.


----------



## jmills8

flatulentdonkey said:


> I usually use the Fiio app for folder browsing but I like trying 3rd party apps too. Poweramp and Neutron don't do it for me though


 me too but I tried the Onkyo and it seems to sound better than the Fiio player. One con is no folder browsing but the sound is sooo good.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Exploring two new items here. The X6 T-Metal IEM cable from plusSound, and the M15 APEX Module for my U12s.


----------



## pr0b3r

pinkypowers said:


> Exploring two new items here. The X6 T-Metal IEM cable from plusSound, and the M15 APEX Module for my U12s.


 
  
 Sick gears, sick shot!


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## actorlife

hifichris said:


>



Darn those earphones look nice. What model?


----------



## HiFiChris

@actorlife Pai Audio MR2.


----------



## actorlife

TY HIFi Chris You dont see too many orange iem i bet they sound excellent. Armature too. You should try the KZ ZST amazing for the price. I see you like jazz check Nilson Matt Walking with my bass. Excellent.


----------



## karloil

Enjoying the i5


----------



## Podster

FiiO FiiO it's off to work I go


----------



## sovietdoc

"Portable" rig   Not a fan of earbuds..Big cans + Onkyo DP-X1A


----------



## gerelmx1986

sovietdoc said:


> "Portable" rig   Not a fan of earbuds..Big cans + Onkyo DP-1XA


not even iems like these?


----------



## sovietdoc

gerelmx1986 said:


> not even iems like these?


 
 My ears itch so much every time I try to stick something in..for more than 5 minutes.  Just can't do it


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ifi iEMatch, CEntrance Hifi-M8, Campfire Audio Andromeda


----------



## peskypesky

sovietdoc said:


> My ears itch so much every time I try to stick something in..for more than 5 minutes.  Just can't do it


 

 Same here. My ears cannot tolerate plastic or rubber being inserted in them for any length of time.


----------



## ezekiel77

expatinjapan said:


>


 
  
 Great to see the HiFi-M8 still being used. I sold mine prematurely when I read it wasn't really a fully balanced implementation. But otherwise it sounded very good.


----------



## jmills8

ezekiel77 said:


> Great to see the HiFi-M8 still being used. I sold mine prematurely when I read it wasn't really a fully balanced implementation. But otherwise it sounded very good.


 Dont believe everything you read.


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## ExpatinJapan

ezekiel77 said:


> Great to see the HiFi-M8 still being used. I sold mine prematurely when I read it wasn't really a fully balanced implementation. But otherwise it sounded very good.


That is true. 

I solved the problem with the CEntrance Mini-M8 which is true balanced.

I keep the Hifi-M8 as its output impedance switches are very useful for general earphone testing (11,2,1 ohms OI)


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> Dont believe everything you read.


 
 Do you mean it is...fake news


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## kertong

My "at work" portable setup - I love electrostats, but what I love more about this setup is the way I can enjoy an open and airy sound you can only get from open-backed sets, without too much sound leakage.  Perfect for work.  The only downside is how quickly it goes through batteries - need to get a universal DC adapter to power it.
  

  
  
 However, this is my 'truly portable' setup - with the white filters and this fidue TRRS cable giving me balanced output (previously had it line-out'ed to a graham slee voyager), it's hard to justify lugging the stax setup around.  The sound is more closed off of course, but the SE846s have a nice weight, slam, and body to it that the SR002's lack.


----------



## Kundi

kertong said:


> My "at work" portable setup - I love electrostats, but what I love more about this setup is the way I can enjoy an open and airy sound you can only get from open-backed sets, without too much sound leakage.  Perfect for work.  The only downside is how quickly it goes through batteries - need to get a universal DC adapter to power it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry if this has been asked before, but what DAP is that?


----------



## kertong

kundi said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but what DAP is that?


 

 hasn't been asked before (to me, or here at least).  It's the Onkyo DP-X1! It works pretty well for my uses, but I'm wondering if 'upgrading' to the sony ZX2 is worth it or not.. does anyone have experience both?


----------



## unknownguardian

sonickarma said:


>


 
 trying my best to imitate the above rig.


----------



## parabellum777




----------



## willywill

kertong said:


> hasn't been asked before (to me, or here at least).  It's the Onkyo DP-X1! It works pretty well for my uses, but I'm wondering if 'upgrading' to the sony ZX2 is worth it or not.. does anyone have experience both?


 
 Hell no, that it the ZX2 will stay with an outdated Android operating system.


----------



## kertong

willywill said:


> Hell no, that it the ZX2 will stay with an outdated Android operating system.


 

 d'oh!! sucks to see that android is going to hold it down just like a smartphone being EOL'ed after an year   that's a shame.  are there any noticeable sonic differences between the ZX2 and DPX1?  DPX1 is android too so I'm wondering if that'll get left behind as well...


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

New 'retro gear' addition


----------



## ezekiel77

kertong said:


> d'oh!! sucks to see that android is going to hold it down just like a smartphone being EOL'ed after an year   that's a shame.  are there any noticeable sonic differences between the ZX2 and DPX1?  DPX1 is android too so I'm wondering if that'll get left behind as well...


 
  
 Owned both before. They have different flavours.
  
 DP-X1 has a slight AK-ish signature to them: Neutral, dryish, detailed, spacious.
 ZX2 is classic Sony house sound: Smooth, musical, inoffensive. 
  
 One complements the other. I would prefer the Onkyo for day listening, and the Sony for night.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Pimmsley

audiobreeder said:


> New 'retro gear' addition


----------



## karloil




----------



## Mimouille




----------



## mrhizzo

karloil said:


> Which cable is it?


----------



## karloil

mrhizzo said:


> Which cable is it?


 
  
 Null Audio Lune MKIII


----------



## Niouke

The setup is complete! For now
  
 Discrete operation - no extra cable and can change volume/track without pulling out the player out of the pocket - only one device to recharge
 Discrete sound quality - the XBA-300 look like lower end IEM to most people
 Adapted for public transport - BA drivers all the way for isolation - My own little concert in the big city's madness


----------



## peskypesky

ready to rock!


----------



## psikey

Finally replaced my Mojo & DFR stacks with mobile phones.
  
 This will be my combination now for I long time to come.


----------



## ferisalgue

Going simple today


----------



## 397324

iFi Audio Micro iDSD Black and Audioquest NightOwl Carbon.


----------



## gonzfi

Portable around the house


----------



## audionewbi




----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


>


What cable? What DAP? Which book from my favorite author?


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> What cable? What DAP? Which book from my favorite author?


 
*DAP:*DPS1
*IEM:* XBA-N3
*Cable:* Custom Oyadie 4N silver made by E4UA
*Book: *notes from the underground, one of his easier work but it hits so personally that everytime I pick it up and re-read it I take long pause in between each segment just to think it through. This book long with Freedom from Known By Krishnamutri are the two books that will always have an important spot in my heart. 
 I think the older I am getting the more I related to Notes from the underground, I am not sure that is a good thing....


----------



## karloil

travel buddy for the week


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Shanling M1 with 512 GB SD card > USB out > LH Geek Out V2+ > iFi iEMatch > balanced cable > head phones
  
 Very impressive little stack I need to say.


----------



## Blackground




----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi said:


> *DAP:*DPS1
> *IEM:* XBA-N3
> *Cable:* Custom Oyadie 4N silver made by E4UA
> *Book: *notes from the underground, one of his easier work but it hits so personally that everytime I pick it up and re-read it I take long pause in between each segment just to think it through. This book long with Freedom from Known By Krishnamutri are the two books that will always have an important spot in my heart.
> I think the older I am getting the more I related to Notes from the underground, I am not sure that is a good thing....


Thanks.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## cristobalroy

h1f1add1cted said:


> Shanling M1 with 512 GB SD card > USB out > LH Geek Out V2+ > iFi iEMatch > balanced cable > head phones
> 
> Very impressive little stack I need to say.


 

 Sir where did you bought your HD800 cable. thanks


----------



## PinkyPowers

cristobalroy said:


> Sir where did you bought your HD800 cable. thanks




Looks like a DiY. Too sloppy for pro-job.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

cristobalroy said:


> Sir where did you bought your HD800 cable. thanks


 
 From a German cable maker, I can PM the contact details if you want to contact them, they ship world wide as far I know.
  


pinkypowers said:


> Looks like a DiY. Too sloppy for pro-job.


 
 You never had these cables in real world in your hands so please stop talking about quality, they have outstanding build quality.


----------



## cristobalroy

h1f1add1cted said:


> From a German cable maker, I can PM the contact details if you want to contact them, they ship world wide as far I know.
> 
> You never had these cables in real world in your hands so please stop talking about quality, they have outstanding build quality.


 
 thanks sir, can you pm me the cable maker. i would like to have one for my hd800.


----------



## navydragon

MQA on the go. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengkia369

Awesome!


----------



## PinkyPowers

h1f1add1cted said:


> From a German cable maker, I can PM the contact details if you want to contact them, they ship world wide as far I know.
> 
> You never had these cables in real world in your hands so please stop talking about quality, they have outstanding build quality.




As someone who makes his own cables, I have high standards I set for myself on what I consider a clean, neat job. That braid looks sloppy to me. If you like it, good, I'm glad. I'm sure it sounds just fine.


----------



## shuto77

navydragon said:


> MQA on the go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




I love the concept, it just stinks the M2 isn't battery-powered. I love mine otherwise.


----------



## peskypesky

navydragon said:


> MQA on the go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




I thought this thread was for mobile rigs.


----------



## navydragon

peskypesky said:


> navydragon said:
> 
> 
> > MQA on the go.
> ...




It's a phone, usb powered DAC, portable amp and earphones. What's not mobile about it?  

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## peskypesky

navydragon said:


> It's a phone, usb powered DAC, portable amp and earphones. What's not mobile about it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk





navydragon said:


> It's a phone, usb powered DAC, portable amp and earphones. What's not mobile about it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk




If you pulled that out on a NYC subway, you'd be arrested. That looks like a bomb.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#2>ALO Reference8>U12

This might be the best cable for the U12. It adds more air and treble to their very, very warm sound, and celebrates the expansive soundstage the U12 is capable of.


----------



## willywill

Rehydrating myself with this water flavor beer while Future play in the background


----------



## yacobx




----------



## Montyburns

willywill said:


> Rehydrating myself with this water flavor beer while Future play in the background


Is that the Kimber Kable or something equally as pretty?


----------



## audiofreakie

navydragon said:


> It's a phone, usb powered DAC, portable amp and earphones. What's not mobile about it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk



Is that usb type c otg with power hub?


----------



## gr8soundz




----------



## NPWS

wonderfull Indonesia


----------



## raypin

peskypesky said:


> If you pulled that out on a NYC subway, you'd be arrested. That looks like a bomb.




Mm...happened to me at the airport going to CanJam Singapore. Security took out my DPX1/CDM stack for re-X-ray. I had to explain that it was a headfi rig. They were half-convinced. 

This is going to be tougher hurdle for headfiers going forward, with the latest TSA order banning hand-carry laptops from incoming US flights from certain countries.


----------



## audiofreakie

Samsung Earbuds
Xiaomi Mi5
ES9018K2M Dacamp
8 strand spc otg cable.
I tried to build it with power hub, but no work, look like I need use a resistor


----------



## kertong

ezekiel77 said:


> Owned both before. They have different flavours.
> 
> DP-X1 has a slight AK-ish signature to them: Neutral, dryish, detailed, spacious.
> ZX2 is classic Sony house sound: Smooth, musical, inoffensive.
> ...


 

 Thanks so much for that descripition. That's what I've noticed about my DP-X1 - it's airy and neutral, but dry, slightly rough in the upper edges, and a little thin/clinical.  I love pairing it to my graham slee voyager amp as it seems to de-burr all the edges down to a smoooooth tube-y finish, and adds a bit of punch and firmness in the bass.  It makes everything a bit more musical, laid back, analog, and fun at the expense of a slight bit of clarity and accuracy.  reminds me of my old marantz 2220b amp (compared to the arcam delta 290).  Dig the combo together, but don't like carrying it around so much.
  
 Hoping the ZX2 can bring some of that warm analog smoothness back so I can go back to carrying a DAP and IEMs only.  Time to shop around ebay - seems it isn't unreasonable to get these for ~$800-900usd now. 
  
 Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Intensecure

Old is new, but the message is the same. Horrid potato cam..Sigh..


----------



## navydragon

audiofreakie said:


> navydragon said:
> 
> 
> > It's a phone, usb powered DAC, portable amp and earphones. What's not mobile about it?
> ...




No, it's just a straight micro to mini otg cable. My phone can power it directly (V10). I can also use it eith my LG G3 with 9000mah extended battery so battery is not an issue. 

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## lookingforIEMs

intensecure said:


> Old is new, but the message is the same. Horrid potato cam..Sigh..





What iem??


----------



## Intensecure

> What iem??




Sony XBA N3. Flipping awesome IEM.


----------



## Marcofra89




----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I need one





intensecure said:


> Sony XBA N3. Flipping awesome IEM.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

PlusSound Exo series cable

PlusSound Exo series cable unboxing - with their new t-metal type 6 litz wires. It is comprised of gold plated copper and silver + gold. The Y-splitter is gold aluminum and the slider is silver aluminum. Termination is 2.5mm trrs plug.






PlusSound Exo series cable, Campfire Audio Andromeda, PlusSound 2.5mm female to kobiconn adapter, CEntrance Mini-M8 to Opus #1 via ALO Audio optical cable.






Campfire Audio Dorado






PlusSound Kobiconn to balanced 2.5mm adapter






PlusSound Exo series cable, iBasso IT03 and iBasso DX200.


----------



## Gosod

expatinjapan said:


> PlusSound Exo series cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the cable looks cool, it's copper cable?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sorry.

PlusSound Exo series cable with their new t-metal type 6 litz wires. It is comprised of gold plated copper and silver + gold. The Y-splitter is gold aluminum and the slider is silver aluminum. Termination is 2.5mm trrs plug.


----------



## jmills8

expatinjapan said:


> Sorry.
> 
> PlusSound Exo series cable with their new t-metal type 6 litz wires. It is comprised of gold plated copper and silver + gold. The Y-splitter is gold aluminum and the slider is silver aluminum. Termination is 2.5mm trrs plug.


very good cable, I have two.


----------



## Bengkia369

Showing off my leg hairs lol


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Showing off my leg hairs lol


 MMM usually where Im from the women shave their leg hair but, maybe Im old fashion. Nice dap.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> MMM usually where Im from the women shave their leg hair but, maybe Im old fashion. Nice dap.




I really have no idea if Faye Wong shave her leg hairs or not?!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

intensecure said:


> Sony XBA N3. Flipping awesome IEM.





intensecure said:


> Sony XBA N3. Flipping awesome IEM.




Oh wow... an iem with a rather... interesting design to say the least


----------



## boblauer




----------



## Bengkia369

This setup sounds freaking awesome!


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## nmatheis

Cayin i5 -> FiiO IC -> iBasso PB3 -> ALO Litz (reterminated to 2.5mm balanced by my man alpha421) -> LZ-A4 (red back + black nozzle). Maiden in FLAC* \m/ \m/*

Not too shabby. The PB3's balanced out is a monster for detail retrieval at its price point. I can't see using it with neutral or bright IEM, but it works very well with warm or dark IEM. 

LZ-A4 sound pretty good, but I really don't care for the ergonomics. They're pretty uncomfortable to me, and the seal breaks to easily. I'm not sure why LZ didn't use a rounder, smoother shape with angled nozzles. That would've helped a lot!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nice setup Nik.


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


>




Awesome, now you just need some good music.


----------



## sonickarma

bengkia369 said:


>


 
 Wow they do 334 in red - I thought only 212 and Parterre+ were in Red  
  
 Is a new one ? Where do they sell the red 334s? Cheers


----------



## Kundi

bengkia369 said:


>


 
 why can't i see this picture?


----------



## Bengkia369

kundi said:


> why can't i see this picture?




Huh?! I uploaded it on imgur.


----------



## Bengkia369

sonickarma said:


> Wow they do 334 in red - I thought only 212 and Parterre+ were in Red
> 
> Is a new one ? Where do they sell the red 334s? Cheers




To what I know, it's a limited edition TG334 red, not many were made. I hate the long wait time of Fitear hence my local dealer only have the red so I just grab it on the spot. The wait time of Fitear universal is freaking unbelievable, have to wait as long as a custom, really What.


----------



## Podster

Time for a little Under-Fi setup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Re-purposed iPhone 4, Blue Bird on 215's


----------



## Richsvt

Just got my Noble X and trying them out. Should be a fun night...(realized that I put the cables upside down, corrected since I took the picture)


----------



## BenHolmes

QA360 and VE Zen 2.0 black edition. Chinese portable audio ftw! This combo is amazing.


----------



## Podster

Listening to the old Beverly Hills Cop rig today, "The Rosewood"


----------



## Montyburns

podster said:


> Listening to the old Beverly Hills Cop rig today, "The Rosewood":rolleyes:


So much Script Font action! Must be classy. . Are you listening to Harold Faltermeyer by chance?


----------



## jmills8

montyburns said:


> So much Script Font action! Must be classy. . Are you listening to Harold Faltermeyer by chance?


 No screen.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> No screen.


 

 You are spoiled
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides my ears have yet to be able to see/read a screen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry Monty, no Faltermeyer


----------



## darveniza

My pocket size rig


----------



## cristobalroy

*LADY IN RED.........*


----------



## karloil




----------



## HiFiChris

iBasso DX80, Sony ME-21 & large size SpinFit tips.


----------



## nmatheis

hifichris said:


> iBasso DX80, Sony ME-21 & large size SpinFit tips.




Really getting the best out of that DX80, aren't you now 

And you did mean "tip", didn't you?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Effect Audio Silver Thor ii+ cable, iBasso DX200 and Campfire Andromeda


----------



## HiFiChris

nmatheis said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I think I intended to write "tip", not "tips" (I did, didn't I?). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Yep, the sound of the ME-21 in-ears is phenomenal: very wide, deep and airy soundstage, great extension on both ends, superb level stability and great separation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Kidding aside, as long as you use it at low listening levels, this mono crystal transducer in-ear isn't as horrible as you would probably think. While extension to both sides is very limited, the bass is surprisingly tight and controlled (surprisingly a bit tighter than the Logitech/Ultimate Ears UE200's bottom-end) and detail retrieval is no total catastrophe (even though it is pretty bad indeed).
 As soon as you get to moderate to higher listening levels though, everything quickly ends up in a distorted, mushy and loose mess.


----------



## audiofreakie

Rig for today, the source is the smartphone I use to take the picture. LOL.


----------



## nmatheis

audiofreakie said:


> Rig for today, the source is the smartphone I use to take the picture. LOL.




I don't understand. Do you have four ears?


----------



## Bengkia369

Can't get enough of Sandy Lam, one of the best Asian female vocals!


----------



## Bengkia369

nmatheis said:


> I don't understand. Do you have four ears?




Will post up my totl iems like this soon... 
Fitear Tg334, FAD FI-BA-SS, FAD PF8 and Audio Technica Ck100pro


----------



## Marat Sar

expatinjapan said:


> Effect Audio Silver Thor ii+ cable, iBasso DX200 and Campfire Andromeda


 
  
 A couple of words on the sound? The dx200 and andro are one of my many plans for sidegrade...


----------



## FidelityCastro

FIiO X5iii > line out to ALO CDM > balanced out to Effect Audio Ares II+ balanced cable and Cosmic Ears CE6P IEMs.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

marat sar said:


> A couple of words on the sound? The dx200 and andro are one of my many plans for sidegrade...


See my reviews. I have reviewed both.

Regards
Expat


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## pr0b3r

redcarmoose said:


>


 
  
 Brand and model, my good sir?


----------



## Redcarmoose

pr0b3r said:


> Brand and model, my good sir?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/843190/the-7-cubu-earbud#post_13394948


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


>


Canton pop (rock). Morning Train is great.


----------



## lcasadonte

My Mobile Rig at my desk.  MS Surface Book=>FIIO X5ii=>FIIO A5=>Beyerdynamic T5P 2nd gen & FIIO EX1


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Canton pop (rock). Morning Train is great.




It is great for morning train ride!


----------



## Degru

Zero Audio Duoza's from a Dragonfly Red hooked up to my phone. Sounds absolutely incredible after burning in from regular use for a couple weeks. Sounds great out of the phone's headphone jack as well, though soundstage and imaging suffer.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER




----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


>


 
 which DAP?


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Mimouille

Always happy to find a good companion for the Tera. Cozoy Hera and Tera make an incredible compact rig.


----------



## nmatheis

Cozoy Hera? 

off to look...


----------



## gerelmx1986

mimouille said:


> Always happy to find a good companion for the Tera. Cozoy Hera and Tera make an incredible compact rig.


 

 how does the tera compares to BALANCED WM1Z?


----------



## joshnor713

Xperia Z3 Compact as source, connected to Mojo and SE846.
  

  
 It's taken me a long time to get my portable setup just right. So happy with it


----------



## raulromanjr




----------



## jmills8

raulromanjr said:


>


 You taking that on trains and buses ?


----------



## raulromanjr

Don't live in a big city so I'm always driving myself. I'm basically using it around the house when I want to listen to music but remain mobile. I use it around the neighborhood while walking the dogs, etc. I do think I would be using it in trains and buses. It's really easy to transport and use. I also get a good 6 hours of continuous loud listening. Being able to control the music from my Pebble is also very convenient when out and about should you need to adjust the volume or pause the music to engage with the world.


----------



## raulromanjr

On the go.


----------



## jmills8

raulromanjr said:


> On the go.


----------



## karloil

still looking at a good pairing...


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Cozoy Hera?
> 
> off to look...





Yeah cool single dynamic...just got it but like it. 




gerelmx1986 said:


> how does the tera compares to BALANCED WM1Z?




They don't. The Tera works only with high impedance or dynamic and some hybrids. Very picky. Also it is like a tenth of the size and weight of the WM1Z. If you talk technicality the Tera cannot fight the top DAPs, but in listening pleasure it can with the right pairing.


----------



## Wyville

AK70 and Custom Art Ei.3, a very engaging pair!


----------



## Gosod

karloil said:


> still looking at a good pairing...


 
beautiful background you have succeeded.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## karloil

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]beautiful background you have succeeded.[/COLOR]




Waiting to change my amp to a PB3 and bring Balanced to this setup


----------



## Bengkia369

Bringing this out for mini audio outing at city area, my friend wanna try my Mojo with TG334.


----------



## Kundi

mimouille said:


>


 
 Question: What IEM's are those?
 Answer: ?


----------



## nmatheis

kundi said:


> Question: What IEM's are those?
> 
> Answer: ?




Cozoy Hera


----------



## Kundi

nmatheis said:


> kundi said:
> 
> 
> > Question: What IEM's are those?
> ...


 
 Correct. Congratulations, you passed.


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Cozoy Hera


so did you check them out


----------



## cazone




----------



## h1f1add1cted

This thread need more love for STAX IEMs


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> so did you check them out




Yup, took a look. Not many impressions out there, though. What's your take on them, Mim? Maybe you should chime in on the Hera thread...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Testing out the new Linum Super BaX. 



Gives Solar a big, thick sound. Not the best details or treble clarity. But quite pleasant all the same.


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Yup, took a look. Not many impressions out there, though. What's your take on them, Mim? Maybe you should chime in on the Hera thread...


I will, a bit early.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

.
  
 at least 10k ft above in air


----------



## Bengkia369

etoilebiscuit said:


> .
> 
> 
> at least 10k ft above in air




Fiio X5iii? Heard it's a great sounding DAP.


----------



## nmatheis

mimouille said:


> I will, a bit early.




Cool. Hoping they've tamed the bass a bit vs Cozoy Zero, lol. 




bengkia369 said:


> Fiio X5iii? Heard it's a great sounding DAP.




Some really like it. Others, not so much...


----------



## etoilebiscuit

bengkia369 said:


> Fiio X5iii? Heard it's a great sounding DAP.


 
 i would say its very good sounding dap as i come from x3ii. forget the buggy UI which doesnt bother me, really a good player to lie back on while listening to ur fav tunes.


----------



## Yobster69

I grabbed the London Metro newspaper on my commute into work this morning, and come across this little article. 
Poor guy. I smiled to start with then thought 'that could have been me!'
Looks like not all airport security is clued up.


----------



## stefzulj

yobster69 said:


> I grabbed the London Metro newspaper on my commute into work this morning, and come across this little article.
> Poor guy. I smiled to start with then thought 'that could have been me!'
> Looks like not all airport security is clued up.




It was not a matter of it, but when. Great article. Made me chuckle.

EDIT: Not the part about the wife crying her eyes out of course. That obviously would have been quite distressing for her.


----------



## pr0b3r

yobster69 said:


> I grabbed the London Metro newspaper on my commute into work this morning, and come across this little article.
> Poor guy. I smiled to start with then thought 'that could have been me!'
> Looks like not all airport security is clued up.


 
  
 Saw that article yesterday.  Poor guy got held up 3 days because of a CMOY amp, add to that the language barrier with the Egyptians.  He thought he was about to be dumped into ISIS territory.


----------



## Mimouille

nmatheis said:


> Cool. Hoping they've tamed the bass a bit vs Cozoy Zero, lol.




There is some bass, but not overwhelming at this stage. But since I have a cold my impressions mean s@#&


----------



## ranfan

yobster69 said:


> I grabbed the London Metro newspaper on my commute into work this morning, and come across this little article.
> Poor guy. I smiled to start with then thought 'that could have been me!'
> Looks like not all airport security is clued up.


 
  
 That's sad. What an unpleasant experience. Lesson learned..


----------



## ranfan

bengkia369 said:


> Fiio X5iii? Heard it's a great sounding DAP.


 

 It is dark and smooth. some may like it. Lots of warmth, suitable for bass and EDM lover.


----------



## boblauer

ranfan said:


> It is dark and smooth. some may like it. Lots of warmth, suitable for bass and EDM lover.


 
 Would you say Fiio house sound or a departure? My X3II is having battery issues so I soon may be looking for a suitable replacement.


----------



## ranfan

boblauer said:


> Would you say Fiio house sound or a departure? My X3II is having battery issues so I soon may be looking for a suitable replacement.


 

 It is unique, in that it is warmer than neutral. So perhaps a departure, IDK. A good value DAP for most playlist, I'd recommend the Aune M2. It has great transparency and detail. Bass is good too, so the notes are not too thin. But it doesn't have a balanced output. They have it on M1s.


----------



## Bengkia369

Really enjoyed Sandy Lam concert on Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp with JVC HA-FW02!


----------



## karloil

My stack for this week


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Rocking my new Linum balanced cable! These turn the P1s into something else when taken together with my Valoq and Nakamura Aclear Porta NXT-2AK. VERY detailed, yet smooth. Effortless and musical. Im a believer in cables giving that little bit that could make the difference for those looking for that last 5%.


----------



## nmatheis

expiredlabel said:


> Rocking my new Linum balanced cable! These turn the P1s into something else when taken together with my Valoq and Nakamura Aclear Porta NXT-2AK. VERY detailed, yet smooth. Effortless and musical. Im a believer in cables giving that little bit that could make the difference for those looking for that last 5%.




Looking good!


----------



## podcastjunky

h1f1add1cted said:


> Shanling M1 with 512 GB SD card > USB out > LH Geek Out V2+ > iFi iEMatch > balanced cable > head phones
> 
> Very impressive little stack I need to say.


do you notice batt drain with the m1 on this set up? Being used as a source via usb ?


----------



## tangents

Sony NW-WM1A
 Effect Audio Thor II+
 Campfire Audio Vega


----------



## podcastjunky

kertong said:


> d'oh!! sucks to see that android is going to hold it down just like a smartphone being EOL'ed after an year   that's a shame.  are there any noticeable sonic differences between the ZX2 and DPX1?  DPX1 is android too so I'm wondering if that'll get left behind as well...


rooting is always an option having zero knowledge of it i paid to have this done i still have the orginal galaxy s rooted with voodoo sound....still will pull it out for some brief enjoyment ....nice dap by the way looks well built


----------



## denis1976

Metallica in the dark....sony nwwm1z and ibasso dx200 side by side


----------



## ranfan

tangents said:


> Sony NW-WM1A
> Effect Audio Thor II+
> Campfire Audio Vega


 

 Very nice, I like them.


----------



## hung031086




----------



## ssag

Streaming Groove Musik & Spotify with Lumia 950 & ibasso dx80.
  
 Windows 10 (at least the upcoming creators update) seems to have support for usb audio class 2


----------



## Sotiris




----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Mimouille

Black is the new black


----------



## ThomasHK

mimouille said:


> Black is the new black


 
 How's that Prophile 8 working out for you? Any comparisons? Can you possibly compare to SE846?


----------



## Mimouille

thomashk said:


> How's that Prophile 8 working out for you? Any comparisons? Can you possibly compare to SE846?


 
 I like them. They are extremely spacious and clean sounding. For my tastes, I like a bit more body and warmth, but these are really refreshing. They could not be more opposed to the 846. The 846 has more bass, thicker mids, less space, warmer sound, less trebble extention. Really really different.


----------



## gr8soundz

mimouille said:


> Black is the new black


 
  
 Shozy Alien+ looks sleek.


----------



## Mimouille

gr8soundz said:


> Shozy Alien+ looks sleek.


 
 The size to power and SQ ratio is quite impressive.


----------



## Kundi

mimouille said:


> Black is the new black




So excited to hear about new iems until I see the price. Heart broken.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Meze 99 neo


----------



## deltronzero

Still my go-to portable set up after extensively listening to KSE1500, Layla v2 and other TOTL IEM's.  There's just something magical about this combo.
  
 ZX2 + SE846 3.5mm Balanced


----------



## BrOtO

V20 and Soundmagic E80C



Excellent Combo..


----------



## wdetterman

It turns out that my android powers the Schiit Fulla 2 very well!


----------



## PinkyPowers

deltronzero said:


> Still my go-to portable set up after extensively listening to KSE1500, Layla v2 and other TOTL IEM's.  There's just something magical about this combo.
> 
> ZX2 + SE846 3.5mm Balanced




It's good you found something that suits you perfectly.


----------



## AnakChan

Finally got my DX200 back after loaning it to a friend for 3 weeks.


----------



## Devils Trill

Thought I'd join the party. Shanling M5 & Pinnacle P1s/SpinFits.


----------



## NaiveSound

How do Sony dap's sound when compared to mojo for example


----------



## gerelmx1986

XBA-Z5 balanced adapter made by Whitigir WM1A 4.4mm


----------



## Intensecure




----------



## h1f1add1cted

podcastjunky said:


> do you notice batt drain with the m1 on this set up? Being used as a source via usb ?



 


No battery drain, since the GOV2+ usb input does not use power, it has a 2nd usb port for power. The same like with Chord Mojo which I use too with the M1.


----------



## podcastjunky

h1f1add1cted said:


> podcastjunky said:
> 
> 
> > do you notice batt drain with the m1 on this set up? Being used as a source via usb ?
> ...


thanks ...as i have slowly built a collection of dac amps my joy at the sound i was not previously privileged too is an epiphany .....my frustration in the problems of gear ...ie# batt drain batt life...connectors is vast lol ....now since ive stumbled over this thread i see so many things my wallet would preference my not reaching for ....lol


----------



## qafro

How much and does it have digital output and what's SQ like compared to original alien?


mimouille said:


> Black is the new black


----------



## Mimouille

qafro said:


> How much and does it have digital output and what's SQ like compared to original alien?


Not sure about final price, I think around 400? It has digital out. The SQ is excellent IMO, just a small notch below my TOTL DAPs. Very powerful and compact, but then the battery will not last very long due to size / power ratio.


----------



## deejmb

Ak70+mojo+a83


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Audio OPUS #3, PETEREK balanced cable, SONY EX1000


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ultimate Dap


----------



## Mimouille

expatinjapan said:


> Ultimate Dap


Is it the AK KANN? Heard it looked like a brick.


----------



## blazinblazin

I am sure it is a WM1Z since it's a gold brick.


----------



## boblauer

expatinjapan said:


> Ultimate Dap


 
 Modular? You can add on by snapping pieces on? Danish right?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

That looks heidious.


gerelmx1986 said:


> XBA-Z5 balanced adapter made by Whitigir WM1A 4.4mm


----------



## LaCap

deejmb said:


> Ak70+mojo+a83
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
 Nice setup 
 I have a ak70 and Mojo too. But I'm using some iSine 20 instead of the a83!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

That looks pretty sweet. 
I wonder if one can snap legos on it. 
If they can bring out a small amplifier which can be snapped on the top of this like lego I think it will sell pretty nice.





expatinjapan said:


> Ultimate Dap


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


> That looks heidious.


 
 The adapter? or the scene LOL? but it is starting to sound amazing


----------



## darveniza

mimouille said:


> Is it the AK KANN? Heard it looked like a brick.




The Kahn is worst than a Brick. Not sure what they were going for. Spent 20 minutes went them I think it may have given me carpal tunnel


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

The adapter. 
The player is black, so are your headphones but that adapter looks so out of place.
Maybe you should spray paint it black


gerelmx1986 said:


> The adapter? or the scene LOL? but it is starting to sound amazing


----------



## gerelmx1986

audiobreeder said:


> The adapter.
> The player is black, so are your headphones but that adapter looks so out of place.
> Maybe you should spray paint it black


 
 The feeling of i-can't-unplug-the-damn-4.4mm-adapter feels so satisfiying lol is so damn tight and sounds great too,  yes like you i was not that impressed in the first 20 hours with the SQ


----------



## Mimouille

darveniza said:


> The Kahn is worst than a Brick. Not sure what they were going for. Spent 20 minutes went them I think it may have given me carpal tunnel


 
 Ouch


----------



## jmills8

darveniza said:


> The Kahn is worst than a Brick. Not sure what they were going for. Spent 20 minutes went them I think it may have given me carpal tunnel


you mean its too heavy for you ? But sounds great ?


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> you mean its too heavy for you ? But sounds great ?


 
 All the feedback I have read so far said meeh except one person who said it was better than AK70.


----------



## darveniza

jmills8 said:


> you mean its too heavy for you ? But sounds great ?




Nothing to even write on the forum on the sound signature, I think get anything to get me over how the hardware is so ughhh!. I mean even the AK70 has some aesthetic going for it


----------



## jmills8

mimouille said:


> All the feedback I have read so far said meeh except one person who said it was better than AK70.


For me on paper its a go (yes) but hope reality matches paper. DEMO is needed.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Deftone

mimouille said:


>


 
  
 I notice you buy and sell quite often but which IEM has stayed with you the longest?


----------



## Mimouille

deftone said:


> I notice you buy and sell quite often but which IEM has stayed with you the longest?


 
 SE5 reference then ultimate is the one I had the longest and still prefer among anything I have heard (with KSE1500).


----------



## darveniza

mimouille said:


> SE5 reference then ultimate is the one I had the longest and still prefer among anything I have heard (with KSE1500).




Funny I was going to ask the same. If you ever decide to part from your AAW 900 would be interested


----------



## karloil

Going old school...


----------



## Namaskar

Dito


----------



## rmillerx

Good Friday with an old friend and a new one. Mad Dogs, FiiO X5-iii.


----------



## musicday

Happy Easter Everyone.


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Happy Easter Everyone.


Nice affordable ($10) headphone !


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> musicday said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter Everyone.
> ...



Been using them since 2013 and i haven't heard anything to sound better when in combination with the Tera Player, and i had many ,many expensive ones.


----------



## karloil

keeping it simple


----------



## yacobx

musicday said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > musicday said:
> ...




What pads do you use?


----------



## musicday

Big soft ones, you can get them from HIFlight.They are very comfortable,but is the thin headband that makes lots ​of difference.
The comfort is 10/10.


----------



## yacobx

musicday said:


> Big soft ones, you can get them from HIFlight.They are very comfortable,but is the thin headband that makes lots ​of difference.
> The comfort is 10/10.






I agree about the parts express headband. I have Supra pads on the way. I've tried hiegi foams but they were too thin. Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## yacobx

musicday said:


> Big soft ones, you can get them from HIFlight.They are very comfortable,but is the thin headband that makes lots ​of difference.
> The comfort is 10/10.


 
  wait what is HiFlight?


----------



## musicday

yacobx said:


> musicday said:
> 
> 
> > Big soft ones, you can get them from HIFlight.They are very comfortable,but is the thin headband that makes lots ​of difference.
> ...



A very nice guy named Ron.
://www.head-fi.org/u/22191/hiflight
PM with any enquiries about the Koss Porta Pro.


----------



## Podster




----------



## SpiderNhan




----------



## yacobx

musicday said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > musicday said:
> ...


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## BrOtO

anakchan said:


>



Is that from an f1.2 lens ? 
Beautiful Defocussing btw


----------



## AnakChan

broto said:


> Is that from an f1.2 lens ?
> Beautiful Defocussing btw


 
  
 Panasonic Lumix 20mm F1.7 on a Olympus Pen f taken at closest focusable distance.


----------



## cazone

karloil said:


> keeping it simple




I really like the DX50 s clean design!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## Gosod

hawaiibadboy said:


>


 
What kind of cable?


----------



## Bengkia369

No horse run!


----------



## Gosod

bengkia369 said:


> No horse run!


 
what model of headphones? this is 111?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Quote: 





gosod said:


> What kind of cable?


 
  
  
  PETEREK balanced my ma900 so I could use it with just about anything.


----------



## Bengkia369

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]what model of headphones? this is 111?[/COLOR]




Nope, I'm using TG!334 and this is the special red limited edition.


----------



## nmatheis

anakchan said:


> Panasonic Lumix 20mm F1.7 on a Olympus Pen f taken at closest focusable distance.




Nice. I love that lens. Bought it first gen. Haven't tried the second gen version, though. Which gen is yours?


----------



## Gosod

bengkia369 said:


> Nope, I'm using TG!334 and this is the special red limited edition.


 
if you buy they will make the red building?


----------



## PinkyPowers

I'm supposed to be testing the Meze 99 Neo right now, but when NightOwl came in, I had to take it to work for a day of glorious listening.

They are impressive. A true step above my beloved 99 Classics.

At twice the price, you'd expect that, but I had my doubts, given how much I love the sound of the 99C. 

Yes.... I think I have a new favorite closed-back.


----------



## karloil

cazone said:


> I really like the DX50 s clean design!


 
  
 agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's why just got 2 used units - 1 for transport and 1 for modification


----------



## Bengkia369

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]if you buy they will make the red building?[/COLOR]




Don't think so as it's a limited edition.


----------



## kaatisu84

A metalhead's paradise!

Fiio X3 2nd gen -> Whiplash Audio TWcu v3 -> Heir Audio 3ai + comply tips


----------



## palermo

Aune M1S+F111, simple setup for metalcore, prog, djent


----------



## PinkyPowers

The NightOwls sound even better with a few dozen hours of burn-in.
:basshead:


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## ssag

My sony-combo for my daily commute to work.
Replced the worn down pads on my mdr-1a, it's like new again.


----------



## Dickymint

​PinkyPowers, I keep seeing people knocking these headphones down, too much bass, too much treble, no detail, are they a lot better than that? IYHO... I fancied a pair of NightOwls but seeing all the negative feedback put me off. Or am I getting them mixed up with the NightHawks?


----------



## PinkyPowers

dickymint said:


> ​PinkyPowers, I keep seeing people knocking these headphones down, too much bass, too much treble, no detail, are they a lot better than that? IYHO... I fancied a pair of NightOwls but seeing all the negative feedback put me off. Or am I getting them mixed up with the NightHawks?




Audiophiles are a silly bunch. There are certainly folk who won't like these. To each their own. 

I don't hear any offensive frequencies from my NightOwls. The treble is good and sparkly, the bass has great presence and tonality. The vocals come through beautiful and clear.

The NightOwls are quite warm in signature. So if you don't like warm-sounding gear you won't like these. But that treble adds a great amout of air and detail to the affair. That and the tremendous soundstage keeps the NightOwls from feeling veiled or stuffy.


----------



## jmills8

pinkypowers said:


> Audiophiles are a silly bunch. There are certainly folk who won't like these. To each their own.
> 
> I don't hear any offensive frequencies from my NightOwls. The treble is good and sparkly, the bass has great presence and tonality. The vocals come through beautiful and clear.
> 
> The NightOwls are quite warm in signature. So if you don't like warm-sounding gear you won't like these. But that treble adds a great amout of air and detail to the affair. That and the tremendous soundstage keeps the NightOwls from feeling veiled or stuffy.


Some love Lobsters and others rather eat Snails.


----------



## PinkyPowers

jmills8 said:


> Some love Lobsters and others rather eat Snails.




Everybody loves lobster.


----------



## jmills8

pinkypowers said:


> Everybody loves lobster.


Correct, I love Bass.


----------



## nmatheis

dickymint said:


> ​PinkyPowers, I keep seeing people knocking these headphones down, too much bass, too much treble, no detail, are they a lot better than that? IYHO... I fancied a pair of NightOwls but seeing all the negative feedback put me off. Or am I getting them mixed up with the NightHawks?







pinkypowers said:


> Audiophiles are a silly bunch. There are certainly folk who won't like these. To each their own.
> 
> I don't hear any offensive frequencies from my NightOwls. The treble is good and sparkly, the bass has great presence and tonality. The vocals come through beautiful and clear.
> 
> The NightOwls are quite warm in signature. So if you don't like warm-sounding gear you won't like these. But that treble adds a great amout of air and detail to the affair. That and the tremendous soundstage keeps the NightOwls from feeling veiled or stuffy.




I'll throw down here. Nightowls are definitely on the warm side but not overly so. They're basically a closed back, more audiophile / headfi-friendly Nighthawk. It's great that AudioQuest include both Microsuede and Pleather pads which provide distinctly different sound signatures, so you can use the pads to fine-tune the sound. 

All that said, I prefer Nighthawk with the original pads  




pinkypowers said:


> Everybody loves lobster.


----------



## Dickymint

It's beginning to sound like the NightHawk/Owl might be back on my to consider list. Thank you.


----------



## Dickymint

​Recently splashed out and bought me a Paw 5000, the gold was just too much... Comes close to the Shanling M2 in sound quality but has the advantage of balanced output and a variable output, that way I can use it with my Little Bear B4.


----------



## PinkyPowers

nmatheis said:


> I'll throw down here. Nightowls are definitely on the warm side but not overly so. They're basically a closed back, more audiophile / headfi-friendly Nighthawk. It's great that AudioQuest include both Microsuede and Pleather pads which provide distinctly different sound signatures, so you can use the pads to fine-tune the sound.
> 
> All that said, I prefer Nighthawk with the original pads




I auditioned the Nighthawks very briefly when I met up with Lynn to take delivery of the FiiO X5-3. And, sadly, spent all that time using the X5 to listen to it. Anyone who knows my feelings on that DAP can imagine how underwhelmed I was by my experience with the Nighthawks. 

I should really take week with them, trying them out on all my best gear. It would likely result in a far nicer impression.


----------



## x RELIC x

pinkypowers said:


> I auditioned the Nighthawks very briefly when I met up with Lynn to take delivery of the FiiO X5-3. And, sadly, spent all that time using the X5 to listen to it. Anyone who knows my feelings on that DAP can imagine how underwhelmed I was by my experience with the Nighthawks.
> 
> I should really take week with them, trying them out on all my best gear. It would likely result in a far nicer impression.




While I like the X5iii, I agree, the NH pairing was a bit too much.

The NH and NO have very low distortion and a very flat impedance curve which makes them technically very capable. Not everyone will like the tuning but they have fantastic low distortion traits which makes me absolutely smitten with the NH (haven't tried the brighter NO).


----------



## nmatheis

Dickymint: Your comment about PAW 5K sounding as good as Shanling M2 surprises me. I'll have to make sure my PAW 5K firmware is up to date and test it out again.


----------



## mwhals

Questyle QP1R and JH Angie II.


----------



## Dickymint

Seen the Questyle at the recent UK meet, it's bigger than I expected but boy does it look good!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Jomo Audio - Pretty Little Beast, Double Helix Cables - Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz and iBasso DX200.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

expatinjapan said:


> Jomo Audio - Pretty Little Beast, Double Helix Cables - Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz and iBasso DX200.




Very nice setup. I have a DHC prion4 IC on the way. Looking forward to having my portable system locked in. Just need the Dita dream after that and I'll be ready to take over the world!!!!


----------



## meomap

expatinjapan said:


> Jomo Audio - Pretty Little Beast, Double Helix Cables - Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz and iBasso DX200.




4 braided or 8?


----------



## ezekiel77

meomap said:


> 4 braided or 8?


 
  
 Has to be 4. If it's 8-braided there'll be 4 separate wires after the Y-split on each side.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ezekiel77 said:


> Has to be 4. If it's 8-braided there'll be 4 separate wires after the Y-split.


 
 thank you


----------



## jmills8




----------



## sodasoda

I understand the peace and evolution of Tera now. One sacrifices and lets go of his identity and past in order to channel with cheap affordable ($10) headphones for the ultimatum. I will take upon myself to sell my belongings in order to create a bridge to this future. For Tera and beyond.


----------



## Deftone

Sometimes i think its only me who doesnt like the looks of braided/twisted cables.


----------



## Podster

nmatheis said:


> @Dickymint: Your comment about PAW 5K sounding as good as Shanling M2 surprises me. I'll have to make sure my PAW 5K firmware is up to date and test it out again.


 

 Ditto, I sure don't remember your 5K sounding anything like our M2's!
  
@Dickymint , are those the new Trinity Masters on that rig?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#3 dap pron pics.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile




----------



## Dickymint

Hi Podster, yes they are, not got a good chance to try them yet, only run them for about 2 hours so far. Sounded good initially, could do with a bit more bass for me though. Ear problems at the moment and I cannot use any IEM's at all! Bummed out.


----------



## karloil




----------



## musicday

sodasoda said:


> I understand the peace and evolution of Tera now. One sacrifices and lets go of his identity and past in order to channel with cheap affordable ($10) headphones for the ultimatum. I will take upon myself to sell my belongings in order to create a bridge to this future. For Tera and beyond.




What do you want to know about the Tera Player? And the 10 USD headphones sound phenomenal with it.


----------



## sodasoda

I want to buy them


----------



## AndrewPL

PS. Those who are curious -the two knobs are volume controls (for left and right channel)


----------



## tangents

@AndrewPL how do you like the P2? Is it a keeper?


----------



## AndrewPL

tangents said:


> @AndrewPL how do you like the P2? Is it a keeper?


 
 First impressions are very positive, really love this player and it's sound signature, I think its a bit brighter than PM2


----------



## Blackground

Hello Head-fiers!
  
 I love this thread and have started a similar one, with the purpose of sharing the best gear you've acquired under $500.
  
 Feel free to post portable rigs, desktop rigs, bathroom rigs, whatever you got!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/844832/best-gear-under-500


----------



## PinkyPowers

blackground said:


> Hello Head-fiers!
> 
> I love this thread and have started a similar one, with the purpose of sharing the best gear you've acquired under $500.
> 
> ...




There's already one like that. It's called the Budget-Fi Picture Thread, or something like that. Look around, you'll find it.


----------



## Blackground

pinkypowers said:


> There's already one like that. It's called the Budget-Fi Picture Thread, or something like that. Look around, you'll find it.


 
 This is true. However, the key differences are the price point ($200) and discussions about gear vs pictures of portable rigs. 
  
 You should check it out! I tried to communicate the purpose as clearly as possible in the introduction.


----------



## Degru

Got HD600's recently, haven't been able to take them off my head since. Thus, they become part of my portable rig.


----------



## gerelmx1986

degru said:


> Got HD600's recently, haven't been able to take them off my head since. Thus, they become part of my portable rig.


I had that laptop too, sold it in 2014 becaise throttling issues got a Sony vaio


----------



## Degru

Don't have any issues with it, and I put a more powerful CPU in it. The only thermal issue is that when you push it to 100% long term, the CPU temperatures can get a bit high due to low clearance for the fan intake, however this is solved by raising the back of the laptop.


----------



## Blackground

degru said:


> Got HD600's recently, haven't been able to take them off my head since. Thus, they become part of my portable rig.


 

 That is exactly what I did after I got mine. No one on the bus or plane seemed to mind


----------



## yacobx

Anyone in the USA want to test the shozy alien plus???

http://www.head-fi.org/t/844724/shozy-alien-usa-review-tour


----------



## ezekiel77




----------



## yensarn

Newest addition to the family. Looking all glamorous in chrome


----------



## ShreyasMax

andrewpl said:


> PS. Those who are curious -the two knobs are volume controls (for left and right channel)




Read online that the two knobs were multifunctional.


----------



## ShreyasMax




----------



## snapple10




----------



## kousik1946

shreyasmax said:


>


 
 You have the mo-jo eye. Beatiful photo.


----------



## AndrewPL

shreyasmax said:


> Read online that the two knobs were multifunctional.




Of course, I was just kidding


----------



## ShreyasMax

kousik1946 said:


> You have the mo-jo eye. Beatiful photo.




Thanks! Excuse the smartphone camera though.


----------



## PinkyPowers

My first hybrid. Need to get some Spiral Dots on his honey.



Opus#2>CA Dorado


----------



## AnakChan

Got my V-Moda Crossfade Wireless II yesterday but am using the iBasso DX200 to exercise in the CFW2 wired.


----------



## karloil

Good beer together with good music...Priceless k_hand_tone1:


----------



## ShreyasMax

karloil said:


> Good beer together with good music...Priceless k_hand_tone1:




You said it, sir!


----------



## niotio910

Not so portable but in my winter jacket's pocket nowadays!


----------



## LaCap




----------



## darveniza

Mini Me Rig


----------



## darveniza




----------



## SpiderNhan




----------



## willywill

$5 can go a long way with the Kuru Tonga and the VE Monk.


----------



## PinkyPowers

willywill said:


> $5 can go a long way with the Kuru Tonga and the VE Monk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Pinky has also joined the Monk club. FINALLY. 



I see what all the fuss is about. These are spectacular!

Opus#2>Monk Plus

Also enjoying the 99 Neo. Review is coming along nicely.


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> Pinky has also joined the Monk club. FINALLY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the Monks as well and get them Monday.


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> I bought the Monks as well and get them Monday.




Did you catch the last Massdrop, like me?


----------



## karloil

Out for a spin!


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## jmills8

pr0b3r said:


>


You cut that "place mat" just for that dap ?


----------



## pr0b3r

jmills8 said:


> You cut that "place mat" just for that dap ?


 

 You could say so, but not really as a "place mat."  I store my DAPs in a Case Logic bag with some compartments.  I use that mat as divider when I stack two DAPs together.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#3, Jomo Audio- Pretty little beast and Double Helix Cables - Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable
V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz.


----------



## kaatisu84

Going old school, rockboxed iPod classic, with some super high res Dylan. Stacked with a Fiio mont blanc. And a beer for good measure. The perfect sunday afternoon.


----------



## Champ HkGt

AK70 + Westone 4R


----------



## rodel808

Ak300 + Sony N3


----------



## howdy

pinkypowers said:


> Did you catch the last Massdrop, like me?



No, I did see it but did not jump on it. I bought it off Amazon for about 10 bucks and they are smoked gray.


----------



## willywill

rodel808 said:


> Ak300 + Sony N3


 
 Time to upgrade to a mechanical keyboard, a man like you with high-end gear shouldn't be typing on a crappy keyboard.


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> No, I did see it but did not jump on it. I bought it off Amazon for about 10 bucks and they are smoked gray.




Yeah, when I saw the Drop, I thought, now's the time. Lets figure out what everyone's on about. 

Damn good, I must say.


----------



## sodasoda

Decent sausage + quality bread VS superb sausage with no bread?


----------



## PinkyPowers

How do you know I've fallen for a headphone? When I built her a custom cable.


----------



## Devodonaldson

pinkypowers said:


> How do you know I've fallen for a headphone? When I built her a custom cable.


you fell for her, as I have as well, but you place her beautifully finished body on some high friction rock. AH! Hope she was ok after the photo shoot


----------



## ranfan

pinkypowers said:


> How do you know I've fallen for a headphone? When I built her a custom cable.


 

 I thought it is a 'he', how do you know it's a 'she'? 

 edit: I think in latin it is gender neutral.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Todays rigs on the go


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## Devodonaldson

Sony Z3 on Android 4.4.4 for bit perfect playback. Audioquest Dragonfly Red, Audioquest Jitterbug, Fiio E11, and V-Moda Crossfade 2 Wireless. FLAC files only


----------



## gazzington

I should stop looking at this thread as it just makes me want to buy more stuff!


----------



## PinkyPowers

devodonaldson said:


> you fell for her, as I have as well, but you place her beautifully finished body on some high friction rock. AH! Hope she was ok after the photo shoot




I was careful.


----------



## LaCap




----------



## mik000000

edit


----------



## mik000000

nice case. which one is it?
  
 Quote:


pr0b3r said:


> You could say so, but not really as a "place mat."  I store my DAPs in a Case Logic bag with some compartments.  I use that mat as divider when I stack two DAPs together.


----------



## howdy

Got the VE Monk plus today, trying out with the Mojo.


----------



## howdy

Got another new toy today as well, the Oppo HA2-SE to complement my PM3S. 
Onkyo DP-X1>Oppo HA2-SE>Oppo PM3=


----------



## PinkyPowers

Getting back to old favorites is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Mimouille

pinkypowers said:


> Getting back to old favorites is a wonderful thing.


 That is headfi for you, rigs that are barely a year old are old favorites. I thought I was going to see a Porta pro or Shure SE530.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## PinkyPowers

mimouille said:


> That is headfi for you, rigs that are barely a year old are old favorites. I thought I was going to see a Porta pro or Shure SE530.




I know, right? 

Now for the opposite of old favorites...



Cayin N3>99Neo


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Onix

Thanks to you guys I am getting a Monk. I will order next payday.


----------



## Deftone

lacap said:


>


----------



## pr0b3r

mik000000 said:


>


 
  
@mik000000, that's a *Case **Logic TBC-413 Slim Action Camera case.*


----------



## LaCap

deftone said:


>


 
 Thanks 
 I really love this Chord Mojo!


----------



## Bengkia369

lacap said:


> Thanks
> I really love this Chord Mojo!




I love my Mojo too & this combo is deadly


----------



## gazzington

I have ordered some Monks to see what their like.  Cant lose really as they are so cheap!


----------



## ezekiel77

onix said:


> Thanks to you guys I am getting a Monk. I will order next payday.


 
  


gazzington said:


> I have ordered some Monks to see what their like.  Cant lose really as they are so cheap!


 
  
 I'm an IEM guy, and buds didn't do it for me fit-wise. They hang loose on my ears, no bass. Push them in a bit, too bassy.
  
 While a LOT of people love the Monk, I feel the IEM equivalent of a $5 wonder, is KZ ATR. For me that's $5 well-spent!


----------



## HiFiChris

#snakepitsimulator


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## learn2route (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Podster




----------



## SpiderNhan




----------



## ezekiel77 (Apr 28, 2017)

EDIT: That didn't come out as expected.

2nd EDIT: Looks as intended using mobile, but not for desktop. I have some ways to go before learning up the new forum.


----------



## blazinblazin




----------



## jmills8

Ran into a guy in Hong Kong with that bag, dap and iem. His cable was OC cable.


----------



## gerelmx1986

Seems like the 4.4 becomes less tight with each insert remove bit still hard to remove lol


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## bmichels

HiFiChris said:


>



what is this DAP ?


----------



## HiFiChris

bmichels said:


> what is this DAP ?



Cowon Plenue 2.


----------



## bmichels (Apr 28, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Cowon Plenue 2.



how does it sound ?  is the NEW AK4497 DAC much better than the previous DAC chips used A&K DAPs, is it really "velvet" sounding ?  Also does the Cowon Plenue 2 offer TIDAL streaming  ?


----------



## AndrewPL

bmichels said:


> how does it sound ?  is the NEW AK4497 DAC much better than the previous DAC chips used A&K DAPs, is it really "velvet" sounding ?  Also does the Cowon Plenue 2 offer TIDAL streaming  ?



Plenue 2 doesn't have WiFi, BT etc. Cowon focuses on pure excellent sound quality


----------



## HiFiChris (Apr 29, 2017)

bmichels said:


> how does it sound ?  is the NEW AK4497 DAC much better than the previous DAC chips used A&K DAPs, is it really "velvet" sounding ?  Also does the Cowon Plenue 2 offer TIDAL streaming  ?



Sound is great - similar transparency and precision as the DX200 and Mojo from what I perceive. A bit smoother than the DX200, but not as "laid-back/smooth" as the Mojo. Quite open sounding as well.
Hiss-free even with very sensitive in-ears (such as the SE846 that I have photographed it with).

Sorry, I don't have experience with A&K's recent DAPs.

As Andrew said, it doesn't offer any WiFi or other wireless services.


----------



## Mimouille

The Mojo is laid back? I must have a different unit of Mojo as I find it quite forward and aggressive. The P2 as I heard it is smoother.


----------



## nmatheis

Mimouille said:


> The Mojo is laid back? I must have a different unit of Mojo as I find it quite forward and aggressive. The P2 as I heard it is smoother.



Huh? Wha? Mojo forward and aggressive? Is it April Fool's Day?


----------



## nmatheis

Today's rig: Shanling M2s > Linum Super BaX > iBasso IT03


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> Today's rig: Shanling M2s > Linum Super BaX > iBasso IT03



Wow, the Linum Super BaX build looks nice! ^_^


----------



## bmichels

Mimouille said:


> The Mojo is laid back? I must have a different unit of Mojo as I find it quite forward and aggressive. The P2 as I heard it is smoother.



My MOJO definitively soud smoother than my HUGO.....


----------



## nmatheis

@pr0b3r - Yes, Super BaX is very nice

@bmichels - Mim's gotta be playing a joke on us


----------



## Mimouille

Nope I am not kidding. Maybe it is a matter of source, maybe of unit, but my Mojo has a very centered image and sound sharper in the highs than many of my sources. I find the Mojo anything but smooth sounding, especially compared to the Cowon P1 for instance, or the WM1Z.


----------



## Persco

AndrewPL said:


> Plenue 2 doesn't have WiFi, BT etc. Cowon focuses on pure excellent sound quality



Nicely done with the bokeh...


----------



## Tawek

Wm1z+se5ult


----------



## Mimouille

So I listen to the Mojo a bit more and compared to LPG. I really don't hear it smooth and laid back.


----------



## bmichels

Persco said:


> Nicely done with the bokeh...



Agree.  Nice shoot.   What lense are you using ?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Merlin is a pleasant earphone. Very polite. Not especially comfortable, though.


----------



## tangents (Apr 29, 2017)

Sony NW-WM1A
Effect Audio Thor II+
AAW W900U
SpinFit tips


----------



## pr0b3r

tangents said:


>



I'm a fan of your shots.  Composition, quality, etc.  Awesome!


----------



## EagleWings

nmatheis said:


> Huh? Wha? Mojo forward and aggressive? Is it April Fool's Day?



Well, it is all relative.. Mojo is both smooth, but also forward and aggressive. The full body notes, warm-ish mid-range and smoothed-out treble, gives the impression of a smooth sound. But the energetic upper-mids and the forward presentation, also makes the device aggressive. 

For comparisons, LPG sounds more aggressive than the Mojo, because the treble on the LPG is considerably brighter. Soundaware M1 Pro is what I would call smooth and laidback when compared to the Mojo. Because it is both, laid-back in its presentation and also has smoother treble & upper-mids.


----------



## nmatheis

We can all agree to disagree on some points, then. I in no way hear Mojo as aggressive, especially in comparison to LPG.


----------



## Quadfather




----------



## Quadfather




----------



## Deftone

I also find the mojo has a strange mixture of incisive, sharp (non fatiguing) and musical.


----------



## Asspirin




----------



## Deftone

Nice! How does the B&O module sound compared to a dedicated solution? 

I've always been interested in that phone because like the modules and replaceable battery.


----------



## Asspirin

Deftone said:


> Nice! How does the B&O module sound compared to a dedicated solution?
> 
> I've always been interested in that phone because like the modules and replaceable battery.



Pretty good, actually. Pitch black background (no hiss even with the most sensitive IEMs), good separation and spaciousness, clean frequency response and plenty of power. 

The G5 is now around 350 bucks here. The module is available from 75 bucks. It should be difficult to find a DAP for under 500€ that can compete with this package. An extra battery is recommended, though. That module draws a lot of power!


----------



## EagleWings

nmatheis said:


> We can all agree to disagree on some points, then. I in no way hear Mojo as aggressive, especially in comparison to LPG.



Fair enough. And yes, LPG is definitely more aggressive.. No denying that..


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#1>CA Jupiter is true high-res audio at a price that won't kill you. I'm mighty impressed.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Simgot EN700 Bass and Opus#3


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Persco




----------



## Deftone

Excellent camera work


----------



## thesheik137

What amp w/ X5iii?


----------



## Persco

Deftone said:


> Excellent camera work



Thanks.


----------



## Persco

thesheik137 said:


> What amp w/ X5iii?



That's an iBasso PB3 Mockingbird.


----------



## pr0b3r

Persco said:


>



What do you think about the comparison of the balance out from those devices (PB3 amp vs X5iii)?


----------



## Persco

pr0b3r said:


> What do you think about the comparison of the balance out from those devices (PB3 amp vs X5iii)?



I'm waiting on a balanced cable to find out the answer. I find very little difference between the PB3 and the Fiio X5iii on SE - lots more power, obviously using the amp, but no qualitative difference. I bought it to try the balanced out on the PB3. There is a big difference in output specs between balanced and SE on the iBasso amp, whereas there is no big difference on the Fiio between the two, and I've seen comments from others that they couldn't tell much difference between balanced and SE on the X5iii. So I am curious about what I will find.

I do notice slightly less hiss using the PB3 with the Fiio, like the background is quieter. I am using CA Jupiters which seem to be more sensitive than other IEMs I've used - Focal SPhears, RHA T20s, and CA Lyra II's.


----------



## boblauer

Mimouille said:


>


Who's OTG cable is that, I like it. Thanks.


----------



## Mimouille

It is custom made in China for this rig.


----------



## karloil

Mabel supervising over cable pairing


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Podster




----------



## SpiderNhan

Podster said:


>


How's the VE cable?


----------



## FFBookman

PonoPlayer still going strong, pumping pure lossless music gold into everything I plug it into.
Quiet, loud, in-between, it always sounds good.

I'm still running unbalanced too. Haven't been able to afford those new cables yet.


----------



## ezekiel77




----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## yacobx

Hisoundfi said:


>


is this a metal or plastic iem?


----------



## Hisoundfi (May 4, 2017)

yacobx said:


> is this a metal or plastic iem?


It's a bit of both. Mostly metal. 

LZ-A4 with upgraded aftermarket ASEN 2.5mm balanced cable. Running balanced out from the Aune M1S.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Took these delightful fellows to work today. 

Cayin N3>UM Merlin


----------



## Podster

SpiderNhan said:


> How's the VE cable?



It's awesome Spider, for the price $10 it's simply killer

Not as nice as this 16 Core SP but then again one could have 7 of these VE's for what this one cost



 

THX Vince


----------



## yacobx

Hisoundfi said:


> It's a bit of both. Mostly metal.
> 
> LZ-A4 with upgraded aftermarket ASEN 2.5mm balanced cable. Running balanced out from the Aune M1S.



I bet that sounds heavenly


----------



## Hisoundfi

yacobx said:


> I bet that sounds heavenly


It does, my friend!


----------



## kubig123

What cable is this one? 
Looks amazing!


----------



## hung031086

Vega vs U12 w/M15 vs K10 Encore






Opus #2 + K10 Encore


----------



## PinkyPowers (May 5, 2017)

The U12 is still my favorite. Even Encore couldn't dethrone it, though it did come close. That clarity is addictive. But ultimately, I am all about that deep, glorious warmth.

Right now I'm listening to CA Dorado, and that's not far off from my dear U12. Certainly the bass is a step up. I've never heard anything do bass like Dorado.


----------



## hung031086

Yeah i like u12 better than vega and encore. Encore just came today and it didn't impress me. It has too much treble. I will burn it for a few days. If not better, i will return it.


----------



## tangents (May 6, 2017)

@hung031086 I thought you were going to sell Vega #2


----------



## hung031086

tangents said:


> @hung031086 I thought you were going to sell Vega #2


Something kept me not to do that lolz.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## noknok23 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## actorlife (May 7, 2017)

Haven't posted In this section In a long while.



Cowon X7 & Archeer AH07 Lucky 7 Haha.


----------



## Dark Helmet

palermo said:


> Aune M1S+F111, simple setup for metalcore, prog, djent



How do you like the M1s?  This is one of the DAP's I'm considering.


----------



## yacobx

Dark Helmet said:


> How do you like the M1s?  This is one of the DAP's I'm considering.



You won't regret it, I love mine


----------



## Dark Helmet

yacobx said:


> You won't regret it, I love mine



Have you compared it to any other DAP's?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#3 Dap, PlusSound Exo series cable, Campfire Audio Jupiter


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## ranfan

Huge like, for a huge picture ^


----------



## karloil




----------



## rodel808

Shanling M1 > Chord Mojo > Rose Masya


----------



## 474194 (Jul 27, 2017)

/


----------



## 397324 (Jun 11, 2017)

*FiiO X5 3rd Gen,** FiiO A5 and Fidue A83*


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Podster




----------



## 2jzgte

DPX1 with some IEMs


----------



## Dark Helmet (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cazone




----------



## niotio910

cazone said:


>



Same source as mine (AP60+Mojo) even the cable


----------



## howdy

X5iii with Mojo, perfect source!


----------



## jmills8

howdy said:


> X5iii with Mojo, perfect source!


3 dacs but two not in use.


----------



## howdy

jmills8 said:


> 3 dacs but two not in use.


I have choices


----------



## puppyfi

Not my daily driver...



 

But for occasion like this, this tiny little player is seriously running strong


----------



## hung031086

Noble Encore, 64Audio U12 Apex, Campfire Audio Vega and Opus#2


----------



## 397324

*iBasso DX200 and IT03



 *


----------



## yabai




----------



## cristobalroy

New Toy


----------



## snapple10

AK 120 Titan> Grado HF1


----------



## Podster




----------



## gidion27

Currently listening to the awesome Hd-25 s on a Sony Zx100 powered by a analogue Square paper TR-07HP amp (ps amp is for sale @ $399)


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Sounds absolutely great coming through my MacBook Pro TB.


----------



## karloil

My DAPs doesn't get much airtime since I got the Switch, I might as well pair the 2


----------



## Podster




----------



## Dark Helmet

Podster said:


>


Have you compared the Bluebird with other amps like NX1A?


----------



## upsguys88 (May 18, 2017)

GOV2+ Infinity, Fiio L19 cable, iPhone 5 + Tidal, & Monk + (balanced) Darth


----------



## Podster

Dark Helmet said:


> Have you compared the Bluebird with other amps like NX1A?



Unfortunately not Mr. Helmet, I have the original NX1 and NX2 but not the 1A. The NX1 is more powerful than the Blue Bird but like the NX2 it sounds a little cleaner, have considered an NX3 but I have enough amps to keep me happy for years to come. I do enjoy seeing which of my amps synergize best with my DAP's though. I actually have two NX1's, RS Tomahawk, JDS Labs C421, JDS Labs COMOY BB, Xduoo XQ-10, Martin's Hybrid valve amp and BW AP001, Jesus I have a bunch of amps!


----------



## boblauer

Podster said:


> Unfortunately not Mr. Helmet, I have the original NX1 and NX2 but not the 1A. The NX1 is more powerful than the Blue Bird but like the NX2 it sounds a little cleaner, have considered an NX3 but I have enough amps to keep me happy for years to come. I do enjoy seeing which of my amps synergize best with my DAP's though. I actually have two NX1's, RS Tomahawk, JDS Labs C421, JDS Labs COMOY BB, Xduoo XQ-10, Martin's Hybrid valve amp and BW AP001, Jesus I have a bunch of amps!



Will we be seeing a new reality TV show called Podster's Amp Wars soon? 

I need to find a cheap small one with a usb interface, by cheap I mean under say $200. Want to pair up my  M1 with something with a bit more oomph.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Podster said:


> Unfortunately not Mr. Helmet, I have the original NX1 and NX2 but not the 1A. The NX1 is more powerful than the Blue Bird but like the NX2 it sounds a little cleaner, have considered an NX3 but I have enough amps to keep me happy for years to come. I do enjoy seeing which of my amps synergize best with my DAP's though. I actually have two NX1's, RS Tomahawk, JDS Labs C421, JDS Labs COMOY BB, Xduoo XQ-10, Martin's Hybrid valve amp and BW AP001, Jesus I have a bunch of amps!


I have the NX1a and absolutely love it with the Colorfly C3, but I'm a tone chaser so I was curious about the Bluebird.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## boblauer

Been using this for a couple weeks now, love the fact I do not haul around much anymore.


----------



## Podster

pr0b3r said:


>



It's a crying shame our Rockets are not balanced




 

@boblauer No amp war but maybe an amp sale! I don't run any amps USB Bob or I'd make a suggestion!


----------



## pr0b3r

Podster said:


> It's a crying shame our Rockets are not balanced
> 
> 
> 
> @boblauer No amp war but maybe an amp sale! I don't run any amps USB Bob or I'd make a suggestion!



Same feelings here.  I feel like the Rockets could use some more space/airiness to them with the help of balanced out.


----------



## Podster

@pr0b3r Ed Zachery

I have been playing these Sendiy M1221's balanced on the Opy#1 a lot but today I've switched them back for the N3




Getting my NIN on


----------



## pr0b3r

Podster said:


> @pr0b3r Ed Zachery
> 
> I have been playing these Sendiy M1221's balanced on the Opy#1 a lot but today I've switched them back for the N3
> 
> ...



That got me wondering for a sec about who dfq was Ed? 

Those Sendiy shells look familiar.  Same brand with the IEM behind the N3.   By the way, how would you compare the N3 with the Opus#1?


----------



## Deftone




----------



## Audiotistic

boblauer said:


> Been using this for a couple weeks now, love the fact I do not haul around much anymore.



What DAP is that?


----------



## krismusic

Deftone said:


>


That's a sweet stack. Although I note you have left out cables to enhance the effect.


----------



## ozkan

A lovely setup. Walnut V2 and Vido earbuds


----------



## nmatheis

Deftone said:


>





Audiotistic said:


> What DAP is that?



The fairly new Shanling M2s. Here's a *LINK* to the dedicated thread.


----------



## Audiotistic

boblauer said:


> Been using this for a couple weeks now, love the fact I do not haul around much anymore.



I was actually asking what dap this is, but I think I figured it out.  Shanling M1?



nmatheis said:


> The fairly new Shanling M2s. Here's a *LINK* to the dedicated thread.



But I was also curious about that one too, so thank you.


----------



## nmatheis

Audiotistic said:


> I was actually asking what dap this is, but I think I figured it out.  Shanling M1?



Yes, that's the M1. Cute little guy with lots of functionality!


----------



## Sam Anv

Im a fan of this stuff


----------



## boblauer

Audiotistic said:


> I was actually asking what dap this is, but I think I figured it out.  Shanling M1?



Yep M1, case was one I had to hold c.f. cards.


----------



## Crash_Override

noknok23 said:


>


What is the top player?


----------



## noknok23 (May 21, 2017)

Aune m1s. Neutralish sound with smooth clarity for low impedance earphones.

Edit: new setup of the day




Aune M1s with VE RA+ amplifier and VE basic cable. On a Tesla Purple plate (swiss quality) and next to a shungite noble stone to protect from the electromagnetic waves. The earphones are the 300 ohm Blur 魔女.


----------



## Crash_Override

noknok23 said:


> Aune m1s. Neutralish sound with smooth clarity for low impedance earphones.
> 
> Edit: new setup of the day
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## willywill (May 21, 2017)

Lost a little interest on the website after the update but not on my gear, this week I got the SE215+Mee Audio P1 cable and as always the Sony ZX2 playing


----------



## bmichels

Soon....A&K SP1000 +KSE1500 .


----------



## kubig123

Amazing combo!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Podster

pr0b3r said:


> That got me wondering for a sec about who dfq was Ed?
> 
> Glad you caught that old joke reference
> 
> Those Sendiy shells look familiar.  Same brand with the IEM behind the N3.   By the way, how would you compare the N3 with the Opus#1?



As good as the N3 is I find the minute detail and overall clarity to be in the Opus#1's favor for sure, balanced no contest at all

Awe, such cute hatchlings @PinkyPowers and as usual an excellent shot


----------



## boblauer

PinkyPowers said:


>


Pinky what kind of birds lay those, some sort of Owl I suppose? I need to get one!


----------



## PinkyPowers

lol. We have hay stacks in our garden.


----------



## boblauer

PinkyPowers said:


> lol. We have hay stacks in our garden.


Damn I was hoping I could acquire some sort of feathered friend and just find NightOwl's or Night Hawks the next morning, sort of a twisted Christmas thingy. Oh well guess I might need to acquire thru much more normal means.


----------



## remilio

Asus ZenFone 2 -> XDuoo XD-05 -> Ultrasone Edition M


----------



## ezekiel77 (May 22, 2017)

WM1A > PW No.5 4.4mm > W900


----------



## Mimouille

Lotoo Paw Gold Platinum > Aroma Witch Girl W12


----------



## unknownguardian

KL-REF is back from fixing of the mmcx connector issue.


----------



## Ver JJ

remilio said:


> Asus ZenFone 2 -> XDuoo XD-05 -> Ultrasone Edition M



May I know how does XDuoo XD-05 sounds like to yours ears?


----------



## remilio

Ver JJ said:


> May I know how does XDuoo XD-05 sounds like to yours ears?



I just got it yesterday, I think it's pretty good and for the price it's a no-brainer. The sound is a bit on the brighter side, but it suits warm and bassy headphones like mine pretty well.


----------



## ranfan (May 23, 2017)

ezekiel77 said:


> WM1A > PW No.5 4.4mm > W900



This looks so cool  Does it have a bass similar to Oriolus 2?



Mimouille said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold Platinum > Aroma Witch Girl W12


So how does it sound Mim?  What's the W12 brief + and - that you hear?


----------



## ezekiel77

ranfan said:


> This looks so cool  Does it have a bass similar to Oriolus 2?



Oriolus is airier and faster. W900 is more full-bodied and natural. Both are good bass!


----------



## Mimouille

[QUOTE="ranfan, post: 13505781, member: 46866] So how does it sound Mim?  What's the W12 brief + and - that you hear?[/QUOTE]

I need more time. I think they should be very good all-rounders, slightly v shaped with very deep and powerful bass. Very spacious.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Rose gold Y-split works really nicely with the wood faceplate


----------



## Gosod

Merlin?


----------



## ranfan

Gosod said:


> Merlin?


I think it's the Maestro 2, according to signature..


----------



## Cotnijoe

ranfan said:


> I think it's the Maestro 2, according to signature..



Yup and with Norne Audio Therium Cable to match it.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## miezio24 (May 24, 2017)

M2s + Mojo + Jupiter


----------



## San Man (May 27, 2017)

LPG and tour AW500 unit


----------



## alpha421

For the longest time, I've shunned wireless audio.  This combo Klipsch X12 and BB Passport /w Neutron via Aptx is quite satisfying.  Still prefer wire and always will.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## rasmushorn (May 25, 2017)

So portable and convenient for running.


----------



## TarheelMe

howdy said:


> X5iii with Mojo, perfect source!


I have same setup, but am looking for cable.


----------



## nmatheis




----------



## Ver JJ

nmatheis said:


>



Going to do a review of Shozy DAP soon?


----------



## nmatheis

Ver JJ said:


> Going to do a review of Shozy DAP soon?



At the very least, I'll shoot a YouTube video letting people know what I like and what I think could be improved. Right now, I'm just taking some time to get used to it.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Audio Opus #2 > Nobunaga SPC Medusa 2.5mm TRRS Cable > Inearz P350


----------



## niotio910

Coffee break


----------



## niotio910

niotio910 said:


> Coffee break



Sorry, where did my photo go?


----------



## niotio910

Coffee break


----------



## howdy

TarheelMe said:


> I have same setup, but am looking for cable.


I got the coax cable in the picture from PETEREX here on headfi.


----------



## actorlife (May 26, 2017)

Archeer HP and the classic Cowon iaudio X5 30gb. Dots COOL. Wink.


----------



## marysdad (May 27, 2017)

Old school. Audio Minor Gen 5.5 iMod and pure silver LOD, Ray Samuels SR-71A amp, 1More Quad Driver IEMs.


----------



## karloil

Trying out the synergy between these guys...


----------



## Crash_Override

karloil said:


> Trying out the synergy between these guys...


What dap is that?


----------



## karloil (May 27, 2017)

Crash_Override said:


> What dap is that?



Opus #3


----------



## Crash_Override

karloil said:


> Opus #3


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## tomwoo

karloil said:


> Trying out the synergy between these guys...


Why do you want to add an extra amp between Mojo and your IEM?


----------



## karloil (May 27, 2017)

tomwoo said:


> Why do you want to add an extra amp between Mojo and your IEM?



the Mojo is on Line Level setting. Just trying out possible configuration/s for the best pairing.

Earlier it looked like this...


----------



## niotio910

karloil said:


> the Mojo is on Line Level setting. Just trying out possible configuration/s for the best pairing.
> 
> Earlier it looked like this...



What's the sliver connector between the mojo's and the iem? Is it some kind of signal purifier?
Does it make any difference? I thought that the Mojo's analog output was extremely low noise!


----------



## karloil

niotio910 said:


> What's the sliver connector between the mojo's and the iem? Is it some kind of signal purifier?
> Does it make any difference? I thought that the Mojo's analog output was extremely low noise!



it's an iEMatch
http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-iematch/
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/what-the-heck-is-it-ifi-iematch.814317/

my gears don't actually need it but in some pairings - it did yield improvements on detail retrieval


----------



## nmatheis

Listening to Future Sound of London with an all DIY rig. Revamp Acoustics Nuansa P1 DAP w/multi-bit DAC from Indonesia + Wong Kuan Wae's "Blur" earbuds from Singapore.


----------



## ranfan

nmatheis said:


> Listening to Future Sound of London with an all DIY rig. Revamp Acoustics Nuansa P1 DAP w/multi-bit DAC from Indonesia + Wong Kuan Wae's "Blur" earbuds from Singapore.


Hey @nmatheis. May I ask how does the Nuansa P1 sound compare with Aune M1s? I'm considering to get one here at my local marketplace


----------



## nmatheis

ranfan said:


> Hey @nmatheis. May I ask how does the Nuansa P1 sound compare with Aune M1s? I'm considering to get one here at my local marketplace



Good question. Give me a bit of time, and I'll get you an answer. If you don't hear back soon, feel free to hassle me via PM, lol


----------



## Deftone

These portable rigs are getting prettier every year. Its not just all about the sound any more its about the look and feel as well. 

Enjoy fellas!


----------



## nmatheis

This morning's "working in the yard" rig. 

Cayin N3 + ELi Sabia


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> This morning's "working in the yard" rig.
> 
> Cayin N3 + ELi Sabia



Is it really work with sunshine and good tunes?


----------



## alan_g (May 29, 2017)

cayin n3 partnered with some beyerdynamic 1350


----------



## silvahr

miezio24 said:


> M2s + Mojo + Jupiter



Nice setup! Any hiss from Mojo to Jupiter?


----------



## WayTooCrazy




----------



## tomwoo

karloil said:


> the Mojo is on Line Level setting. Just trying out possible configuration/s for the best pairing.
> 
> Earlier it looked like this...


Beautiful pictures...
Did you hear any difference?


----------



## karloil

tomwoo said:


> Beautiful pictures...
> Did you hear any difference?



very subtle, negligible to some extent. but may need more time to listen more. the iEMatch shines more when connected directly to my sources.


----------



## karloil

newest addition to the family (M2s)


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## LaCap

silvahr said:


> Nice setup! Any hiss from Mojo to Jupiter?


I do not have the Jupiter but the Andros.
There is a very very small hiss. As soon as the music starts you not hearing it anymore!

It's a very nice combination.


----------



## nmatheis

Threw @tjstyle's Nuansa A1 amp into the mix tonight


----------



## ranfan

nmatheis said:


> Threw @tjstyle's Nuansa A1 amp into the mix tonight


I'm considering getting the A1 amp if I cannot find a P1 player this June. Wonder if the combination of Aune M1s + Nuansa A1 could be better than P1?


----------



## nmatheis

ranfan said:


> I'm considering getting the A1 amp if I cannot find a P1 player this June. Wonder if the combination of Aune M1s + Nuansa A1 could be better than P1?



Not sure about better, but A1 was designed with same sound in mind as P1. It would be a good stand-in and give you a taste of TJ's work.


----------



## ranfan (May 30, 2017)

nmatheis said:


> Not sure about better, but A1 was designed with same sound in mind as P1. It would be a good stand-in and give you a taste of TJ's work.


Thanks for your suggestion. I'll do that. I think it would be more fulfilling to have one player, and one amp. Rather than two players. Given the A1 has similar sound to P1 as you said. The A1 costs 180~190 USD here.


----------



## nmatheis

ranfan said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I'll do that. I think it would be more fulfilling to have one player, and one amp. Rather than two players. Given the A1 has similar sound to P1 as you said. The A1 costs 180~190 USD here.



Yes, it's cheaper than P1. A1 is a discrete design, BTW. P1 uses NOS TI DAC + MUSES02 opamp - premium components. TJ doesn't fool around!


----------



## Asspirin




----------



## miezio24

silvahr said:


> Nice setup! Any hiss from Mojo to Jupiter?



nope no hiss


----------



## Podster




----------



## hung031086




----------



## ranfan

hung031086 said:


> a


Nice picture  How is the difference in sound using adapter and without?


----------



## hung031086

ranfan said:


> Nice picture  How is the difference in sound using adapter and without?


With adapter the sq is better. Better bass, soundstage, more power than without adapter. Actually i just got this cheap adater today. And i just start to burn the balance. This is my 2nd 1A. Have to burn everything again =_=.


----------



## nmatheis

Podster said:


>



Nice, bro!

Here's my rig tonight...


 

Shozy Alien+ with Crow Audio "Raven" DIY earbuds from Indonesia


----------



## ranfan

hung031086 said:


> With adapter the sq is better. Better bass, soundstage, more power than without adapter. Actually i just got this cheap adater today. And i just start to burn the balance. This is my 2nd 1A. Have to burn everything again =_=.


Nice purchase @hung031086. Don't burn everything, rather give them to me 



nmatheis said:


> Shozy Alien+ with Crow Audio "Raven" DIY earbuds from Indonesia


I was just considering to buy the Raven/Crow Audio earbud a while ago, haha. Is it as good/better than Yuin or VE @nmatheis? And how much did you buy it? I know someone who is selling his used pair for ~50 USD.


----------



## 13candles

hung031086 said:


> With adapter the sq is better. Better bass, soundstage, more power than without adapter. Actually i just got this cheap adater today. And i just start to burn the balance. This is my 2nd 1A. Have to burn everything again =_=.



Why do you have two wm1a?? 

You sold your first and regretted or you passed the first one to someone else?


----------



## gerelmx1986

13candles said:


> Why do you have two wm1a??
> 
> You sold your first and regretted or you passed the first one to someone else?


I think he said both are true he sold it to some one else and then regrets


----------



## hung031086

13candles said:


> Why do you have two wm1a??
> 
> You sold your first and regretted or you passed the first one to someone else?


Sold and bought again .


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## justrest

Whazzzup said:


>




It looks amazing.


----------



## PinkyPowers

justrest said:


> It looks amazing.



Indeed it does.


----------



## hung031086

PinkyPowers said:


> Indeed it does.


I only like your cable .


----------



## nmatheis

ranfan said:


> I was just considering to buy the Raven/Crow Audio earbud a while ago, haha. Is it as good/better than Yuin or VE @nmatheis? And how much did you buy it? I know someone who is selling his used pair for ~50 USD.



For $50, I'd recommend giving them a try. I'm not going to say they're better than other buds. Sound preference is a very personal thing, so even if I liked it better didn't mean you will. I will say that they are quite enjoyable and have very good build quality. I'm glad I bought a pair. Only thing is change is to use a more supple cable above the y-splitter, but others have told me that it breaks in over time so I'm not holding that against them.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Some new stuff in for review.


----------



## tangents

PinkyPowers said:


> Some new stuff in for review.


Looking forward to your review. Wish they were available in universal shells.


----------



## PinkyPowers

tangents said:


> Looking forward to your review. Wish they were available in universal shells.



Those are universal shells. You don't get silicon tips with customs.

These are demo units. If they can make universals for demo, they can make them for custom order.


----------



## tangents

PinkyPowers said:


> Those are universal shells. You don't get silicon tips with customs.
> These are demo units. If they can make universals for demo, they can make them for custom order.


That's what I was hoping, and I emailed them about it a few weeks ago — they replied saying they do not sell them with universal shells


----------



## PinkyPowers

Wow. I say pressure them. There's really no reason why they can't.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Indeed it does.



Yet another beautiful rig and photo Pinkster

What I'm using as my runabout these days, sounds like a lot for a little


----------



## thamasha69




----------



## nmatheis

Cutest stack ever!

Revamp Acoustics Nuansa P1 + A1 with Crow Audio  Raven


----------



## hung031086

Spoiler



Glue stick all around the shell, this is just one spot




3 holes....


----------



## SoLame

hung031086 said:


> Glue stick all around the shell, this is just one spot
> 
> 3 holes....



uh-oh


----------



## PinkyPowers

Went all Opus#1 at work on Friday, since #2 freaked out and I had to format/load up all the songs again.

What can I say? It doesn't really feel like slumming it, when your backup is this good.


----------



## kubig123

Sony WM1Z
Double Helix Prion4 cable
Audeze LCDi4


----------



## 435279

kubig123 said:


> Sony WM1Z
> Double Helix Prion4 cable
> Audeze LCDi4



Nice, there is a few $$$$ there.


----------



## kubig123

SteveOliver said:


> Nice, there is a few $$$$ there.


I hired a bodyguard...


----------



## fiascogarcia

kubig123 said:


> I hired a bodyguard...


Home address please!


----------



## DJtheAudiophile




----------



## pr0b3r

Cayin i5 + iBasso PB3 + Sennheiser MX365


----------



## karloil




----------



## Denio

karloil said:


>


Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## karloil

Denio said:


> Wow! That looks awesome!



Thanks! Sounds great as well


----------



## pr0b3r

Sennheiser MX475 + LG V20


----------



## ranfan

pr0b3r said:


> Sennheiser MX475 + LG V20


Senny's looking good  Enjoy listening!


----------



## pr0b3r

ranfan said:


> Senny's looking good  Enjoy listening!



Liking the balance of frequencies on these buds. Thanks!


----------



## nmatheis

Revamp Acoustics P1 + A1 stack with Heavenly Sounds Cadenza buds.


----------



## Brimstone

Cayin N3+Fiio L17+Fiio A5+Fiio EX1


----------



## Eric Smith (Jun 10, 2017)

I finally found a case I like. Now I'm limited to only what will fit in here and it's full. I hope this works for my addiction.


----------



## jmills8

Eric Smith said:


> I finally found a case I like. Now I'm limited to only what will fit in here and it's full. I hope this works for my addiction.


 same thing as this


----------



## SpiderNhan

V-MODA M-100>Neomusicia cable>V-MODA Vamp Verza>Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Ver JJ

I am finding an amp that has a volume knob for my Aune m1s because I hate controlling volume by using button.....also make sure that the amp does not change the Saber house sound signature of my Aune m1s. Any suggestion?......as for budget....around 100usd?


----------



## Eric Smith

jmills8 said:


> same thing as this


Holy cow I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## howdy

Todays rig. Onkyo DP-X1>Oppo HA2-SE>Oppo PM3=


----------



## Deftone

Ver JJ said:


> I am finding an amp that has a volume knob for my Aune m1s because I hate controlling volume by using button.....also make sure that the amp does not change the Saber house sound signature of my Aune m1s. Any suggestion?......as for budget....around 100usd?



If you like the sabre sound but want a transparent amp with volume knob I think you would of just been better shooting straight for opportunities ha2, that's if you don't mind stacking.


----------



## howdy

Deftone said:


> If you like the sabre sound but want a transparent amp with volume knob I think you would of just been better shooting straight for opportunities ha2, that's if you don't mind stacking.


Just like what i have above. But get the SE.


----------



## ranfan

Ver JJ said:


> I am finding an amp that has a volume knob for my Aune m1s because I hate controlling volume by using button.....also make sure that the amp does not change the Saber house sound signature of my Aune m1s. Any suggestion?......as for budget....around 100usd?


FiiO E12 is decent. There are many used units available, so it could be even cheaper.


----------



## nmatheis

Ver JJ said:


> I am finding an amp that has a volume knob for my Aune m1s because I hate controlling volume by using button.....also make sure that the amp does not change the Saber house sound signature of my Aune m1s. Any suggestion?......as for budget....around 100usd?



Have a look at iBasso PB3. I think you'd be happy with its 2.5mm balanced out.


----------



## Ver JJ

Deftone said:


> If you like the sabre sound but want a transparent amp with volume knob I think you would of just been better shooting straight for opportunities ha2, that's if you don't mind stacking.





howdy said:


> Just like what i have above. But get the SE.





nmatheis said:


> Have a look at iBasso PB3. I think you'd be happy with its 2.5mm balanced out.



I see, well I will like to have those but the price is a little too high for me.....maybe I should start saving a little right now, thank you anyways.



ranfan said:


> FiiO E12 is decent. There are many used units available, so it could be even cheaper.



Interesting, well I do not like to get a used unit that has a battery in it because I will have to replace it soon but anyhow, thanks for the suggestion. By the way do you happened to have Fiio A5 lying around, how do they fair?


----------



## ranfan (Jun 12, 2017)

Ver JJ said:


> Interesting, well I do not like to get a used unit that has a battery in it because I will have to replace it soon but anyhow, thanks for the suggestion. By the way do you happened to have Fiio A5 lying around, how do they fair?


Sorry, I don't have and haven't try the A5. But you can find either the E12 or A5 for around or less than 100 USD (new unit) on Amazon, SG Carousell, or your local market I think. You should try them yourself, IMO the E12 has a great battery, and a decent sound quality. For the value, and amplification purpose it is great.


----------



## Ver JJ

ranfan said:


> Sorry, I don't have and haven't try the A5. But you can find either the E12 or A5 for around or less than 100 USD (new unit) on Amazon, SG Carousell, or your local market I think. You should try them yourself, IMO the E12 has a great battery, and a decent sound quality. For the value, and amplification purpose it is great.



I see, thank you very much, I think I will visit my local audio store if I have any time to spare in the next few days to try them out.


----------



## flognarde

SONY NW-A35 + SONY PHA-1Aeu + Shure SE425


----------



## jmills8

Heres a portable rig from a guy in Hong Kong.


----------



## ranfan

jmills8 said:


> Heres a portable rig from a guy in Hong Kong.


It's like layers and layers of the inception world.


----------



## blazinblazin

Still thinner than the Japanese guy's rig


----------



## jmills8

blazinblazin said:


> Still thinner than the Japanese guy's rig


----------



## kubig123

jmills8 said:


>



and do we call this portable????


----------



## Mimouille

kubig123 said:


> and do we call this portable????


We don't call it at all.


----------



## Asspirin

*transportable

**by truck


----------



## boblauer

Asspirin said:


> *transportable
> 
> **by truck


Correction by fork lift!


----------



## Deftone

I don't understand what's actually going on in them stacks? So many amps being used at the same time, what's the magic of such a thing that justifys a metal tower in your bag ?


----------



## jmills8

Deftone said:


> I don't understand what's actually going on in them stacks? So many amps being used at the same time, what's the magic of such a thing that justifys a metal tower in your bag ?


 each amp used for certain recordings. Sony dap plays music, Hugos Dac.


----------



## hung031086

WM1A > Plussound EXO Gold Plated Hybrid > U12 Apex w/M15


----------



## Dickymint

Sorry folks not being nasty but the old acronym still stands, KISS, keep it simple stupid! I can understand using a DAP with a DAC and feeding that into an amplifier but really, it seems to me that some people are building stacks for the hell of it, rather than to improve the sound, it must be getting changed in so many ways, multiple connections, different signatures, ETC. Just my personal opinion! But gee guys, those stacks do look awesome, really good and the quality of some of the photography is superb.. And what size trousers do they wear??? I suppose it saves on gym time and costs though!


----------



## gerelmx1986

Dickymint said:


> Sorry folks not being nasty but the old acronym still stands, KISS, keep it simple stupid! I can understand using a DAP with a DAC and feeding that into an amplifier but really, it seems to me that some people are building stacks for the hell of it, rather than to improve the sound, it must be getting changed in so many ways, multiple connections, different signatures, ETC. Just my personal opinion! But gee guys, those stacks do look awesome, really good and the quality of some of the photography is superb.. And what size trousers do they wear??? I suppose it saves on gym time and costs though!


not to mention some stacks are being applied to already grear-sounding gear like WM1A and WM1Z


----------



## RAQemUP

Onkyo DP-S1 Rubato -> Rosa Masya / Sony MDR-EX1000


----------



## PinkyPowers

hung031086 said:


> WM1A > Plussound EXO Gold Plated Hybrid > U12 Apex w/M15



I'm also enjoying a new cable from plusSound. Their X-Series Gold-Plated Copper. A wonderful pairing with Encore, giving it more warmth, and smoothing out that treble.


----------



## gameon

PinkyPowers said:


> I'm also enjoying a new cable from plusSound. Their X-Series Gold-Plated Copper. A wonderful pairing with Encore, giving it more warmth, and smoothing out that treble.


How does that cable pair up with the U12'S and the Opus #2? Do you prefer it over the Ref8?


----------



## jmills8




----------



## PinkyPowers

gameon said:


> How does that cable pair up with the U12'S and the Opus #2? Do you prefer it over the Ref8?



Don't know yet. So far, I've had it hooked up to the VE8, and now Encore. U12 is next, for sure. But maybe not for a few more days. We'll see.

Based on the characteristics I'm hearing in this cable, I have a feeling I'll prefer the U12 on the Ref8. Just because those IEMs really benefit from extra air and transparency. Whereas Encore benefits from a little taming of that treble, and extra oomph down low, which this plusSound cable delivers.


----------



## justrest

Love this combo.


----------



## hung031086

PinkyPowers said:


> I'm also enjoying a new cable from plusSound. Their X-Series Gold-Plated Copper. A wonderful pairing with Encore, giving it more warmth, and smoothing out that treble.


Warmth ? I thought it's natural. That's why i got the gold plated hybrid instead of that.


----------



## PinkyPowers

hung031086 said:


> Warmth ? I thought it's natural. That's why i got the gold plated hybrid instead of that.



Sorry, I should have qualified, "compared to my SPC Litz".


----------



## Mimouille

justrest said:


> Love this combo.



II use it very often as well. Sporting a slightly different one today.


----------



## justrest

Mimouille said:


> II use it very often as well. Sporting a slightly different one today.



M1 and Mojo looks cute. 
What brand cable is that?


----------



## Mimouille

justrest said:


> M1 and Mojo looks cute.
> What brand cable is that?



A new really cool cable I got, great quality for reasonable price : Onso

http://www.onsoproject.com/iect_03_a.html


----------



## MBAudio

jmills8 said:


>



Real deal


----------



## Wyd4




----------



## Asspirin

Wyd4 said:


>


----------



## Wyd4

Hahahaha classic


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Mini rig is now complete!


----------



## AnakChan

Guess who's rockin' the house today? FitEar Titan! Titanium 3D printed hybrid


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> Guess who's rockin' the house today? FitEar Titan! Titanium 3D printed hybrid


Nice. How much time did you wait?


----------



## AnakChan

Mimouille said:


> Nice. How much time did you wait?


7 weeks. Ordered it at the Fujiya Spring Festival on the 2nd day Sunday 30th Apr and got it delivered today.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Trying out a whole new setup today.

 

Shanling M2s>VE6XC


----------



## tarhana

PinkyPowers said:


> Trying out a whole new setup today.
> 
> 
> 
> Shanling M2s>VE6XC



shanling did really good job on m2s. small body with good sound.


----------



## PinkyPowers

So far I have to agree. I'm quite pleased with what I'm hearing.


----------



## damnitsthatguy

Cayin N5 with Sony MDR-Z7


----------



## 397324




----------



## ranfan

Darren Cotter said:


>


Nice rig  May I ask, how is your DX200 compared to X5III?


----------



## 397324

I just got both the DX200 and the SE846 today, so too early to make comparisons. But I will say after trying the SE846 on the X5iii, the iBasso is more neutral and detailed, but will need to do the obligatory 150 hours or so burn in before it shows it's true colours.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Todays lunch rig was the Shanling M2s and Hifiman RE2000


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nice! 

I've got the RE800 burning-in on the M2s as we speak.


----------



## bmichels




----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## ranfan (Jun 23, 2017)

Spoiler


























My favourite earbud got reterminated with a new Viablue standard. Sufficient to say, it's big, black, and overall a nice jack.

p.s. That's Mike Hunt, my cat. It got distracted by a dragonfly after the last photo, and left.


----------



## Dark Helmet

ranfan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the plug change the sound at all?


----------



## kubig123

AnakChan said:


> Guess who's rockin' the house today? FitEar Titan! Titanium 3D printed hybrid



What an amazing piece of art!

Please let us know how they sound.

I wonder if they accept orders from the US, I'll contact them.


----------



## gordolindsay

ranfan said:


> p.s. That's Mike Hunt, my cat. It got distracted by a dragonfly after the last photo, and left.



Gotta be one of the best cat names ever!


----------



## ranfan (Jun 22, 2017)

Dark Helmet said:


> Did the plug change the sound at all?


I can't say for sure, since I didn't A/B compare them. But from my fallible memory, I feel that note definition increased a bit. Imaging becomes bit clearer than before, and bass hits harder.


----------



## Dark Helmet

ranfan said:


> I can't say for sure, since I didn't A/B compare them. But from my fallible memory, I feel that note definition increased a bit. Imaging becomes bit clearer than before, and bass hits harder.


I don't think you are imagining it. I do think that they make a difference.


----------



## MBAudio (Jun 21, 2017)

My mobile set up at the moment. I'm waiting on my DHC cable so there'll be a little change...now that I think about it not so sure why I bought another cable as i've always loved the SQ with the standard SE846 and the AK240


----------



## MBAudio

AnakChan said:


> Guess who's rockin' the house today? FitEar Titan! Titanium 3D printed hybrid



Beautiful.


----------



## SixthFall

Brand new set up, and my first customs. Plunge audio analog producers with a fiio a5 and iphone 4. Gotta class this place up with some buckeye burl and good old fashioned 30 pin apple lod's.


----------



## AnakChan

Enjoying a little break with my iBasso DX200 and FitEar Titan before a company dinner


----------



## koolman (Jun 22, 2017)

My companion


----------



## philk34

AnakChan said:


> Enjoying a little break with my iBasso DX200 and FitEar Titan before a company dinner



These make me think like they are the T-1000 of CIEM




But seriously, they look gorgeous. If they sound a fraction of how beautiful they are ...


----------



## MBAudio (Jun 22, 2017)

A couple more pics...I'm thinking maybe I should fix the air bubbles


----------



## Turrican2

Maybe not portable but trans-portable, the amazing RME ADI-2 Pro with Beyerdynamic t1.2

Powered by the 12v anker battery pack, fed by lotoo paw5000. Can easily fit in a bag (pushing the portable-rig limits though). Best DAC/amp I've heard for a long time.


----------



## DR650SE (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's my rig while I work from home today.
AK100 with Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII and Westone W40 IEMs.


----------



## Barra

AnakChan said:


> Enjoying a little break with my iBasso DX200 and FitEar Titan before a company dinner


Wow, that is one good looking cup of espresso!


----------



## turkayguner

Turrican2 said:


> Maybe not portable but trans-portable, the amazing RME ADI-2 Pro with Beyerdynamic t1.2
> 
> Powered by the 12v anker battery pack, fed by lotoo paw5000. Can easily fit in a bag (pushing the portable-rig limits though). Best DAC/amp I've heard for a long time.



Such a nice DAC and rig you got there sir.


----------



## Mimouille

Barra said:


> Wow, that is one good looking cup of espresso!


More like a capucino


----------



## turkayguner

Mimouille said:


> More like a capucino



Even so it still has espresso inside!


----------



## PinkyPowers

turkayguner said:


> Even so it still has espresso inside!



I think a Latté is the one with espresso, a cappuccino is coffee. Maybe? I'm no expert.


----------



## ezekiel77 (Jun 22, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> I think a Latté is the one with espresso, a cappuccino is coffee. Maybe? I'm no expert.



Both start with espresso shots. Latte has milk, whereas cappuccino has milk and milk foam (and cocoa powder topping sometimes). I like mine black and strong, but this is a family-friendly forum.


----------



## PinkyPowers

ezekiel77 said:


> Both start with espresso shots. Latte has milk, whereas cappuccino has milk and milk foam (and cocoa powder topping sometimes). I like mine black and strong, but this is a family-friendly forum.



A true Latté has steamed milk. I'm feeling confidant in that. Whereas Caps use regular milk. Does that sound right?


----------



## ezekiel77

PinkyPowers said:


> A true Latté has steamed milk. I'm feeling confidant in that. Whereas Caps use regular milk. Does that sound right?



When in doubt, Google. Lol.

http://cdn.foodbeast.com.s3.amazona...ent/uploads/2013/05/PopChartLab__Expresso.jpg

Seems both use steamed milk. I drink 'em but I don't make 'em.


----------



## ezekiel77

Here's my rig-o'-the-day. WM1A > PW No.5 > W900. I have never heard treble detail, texture and decay done better.


----------



## AnakChan

philk34 said:


> These make me think like they are the T-1000 of CIEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love my Titans. To me, they sound as beautiful as they look. It's my top CIEM (amongst the MH335DW-SR and K10), and a variant to the 1Plus2.2 (whereby the 1Plus2.2 has the snappy light fast whilst the Titans although not necessarily slower but fuller lower end sound) - fit-wise, no comparison to the 1Plus2.2 naturally since the Titans are CIEM...snug fit, great isolation. To me FitEar has just got CIEM fitting down to a T.



Barra said:


> Wow, that is one good looking cup of espresso!


It was a latte macchiato actually but as I was fiddling around (with the wires!) in placing the Titans and DX200 around it, fair amount of foam had settled.


----------



## Mimouille

ezekiel77 said:


> Both start with espresso shots. Latte has milk, whereas cappuccino has milk and milk foam (and cocoa powder topping sometimes). *I like mine black and strong,* but this is a family-friendly forum.


 just like your music's background?


----------



## ezekiel77

Mimouille said:


> just like your music's background?



Darker!


----------



## ranfan

I think he's insinuating something else  But then again, this is a family-safe environment.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## floydfan33

Onkyo DP-X1 Balanced to Fidue A91 Sirius


----------



## PinkyPowers

Shanling M2s>HiFiMAN RE800


----------



## justrest

PinkyPowers said:


> Shanling M2s>HiFiMAN RE800



RE800 looks precious. How is the sound?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Pretty good. Though to be honest, the RE800 seriously opens up with something like the Opus#2, or even a desktop DAC/Amp like my NFB-28.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Ultimate rig!


----------



## navydragon




----------



## PinkyPowers

This combo I love.

Opus#2>RE800


----------



## 397324

Hi PinkyPowers

Have you ever tried the iBasso Dx200 against your opus#2?

Regards

Darren


----------



## PinkyPowers

Darren Cotter said:


> Hi PinkyPowers
> 
> Have you ever tried the iBasso Dx200 against your opus#2?
> 
> ...



Not yet, no.


----------



## Dark Helmet

PinkyPowers said:


> Not yet, no.


What about Opus #2 vs Aune M1s?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nope. Sorry. Twister6 would be the guy to ask, I should think. He gets his hands on all the DAPs.

I can say I find the Opus#2 a superior sound to the iDSD Black Label. That was unexpected, but true.


----------



## 397324

Sorry for another question, but have you ever heard the Shure SE846 with the Opus#2?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Darren Cotter said:


> Sorry for another question, but have you ever heard the Shure SE846 with the Opus#2?



I have not. Though I have heard a great variety of headphones and earphones, of various signatures and sensitivities. The Opus#2 brings out the best in all of them. That's what a good, dynamic, neutrality does. No one sig is favored over the other. It just makes everything sound incredible. It's not possible to stumble onto a bad paring with this DAP.

The AK120II, Cayin i5, Cayin N3, FiiO X7, FiiO X5-3, Shanling M2s, and of course the Opus#1... the Opus#2 is better than all of these.

For more on my impressions, check out my review:
http://theheadphonelist.com/muscle-grace-and-purity-a-review-of-the-opus2/


----------



## 397324

Thanks for your answer and review.


----------



## unknownguardian

WM1A > Just ear AJE-BAG1 cable > TRIO with custom earpiece

The justear cable is really soft and of great built quality.


----------



## MBAudio

rudi0504 said:


> My Pinkys AK 240 SS pair with LCD 3 Fazor
> 
> Colorfull portable set up with Pink color Leather Case for AK 240 SS
> 
> ...



Is the case for the AK240SS in this post the Astell & Kern coral replacement case for the AK240?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Opus #2 with RE800


----------



## Podster

Some beautiful shots of some really awesome gears fella's


----------



## karloil

M2s, Mojo and ES3


----------



## sportyerre

LG G5 + B&O HiFi Plus + Teac HA P50 + Grado SR60e 

B&O has better DAC, Teac has better amp


----------



## Mimouille

sportyerre said:


> LG G5 + B&O HiFi Plus + Teac HA P50 + Grado SR60e
> 
> B&O has better DAC, Teac has better amp



Is that a new album? Never heard of it


----------



## sportyerre (Jun 28, 2017)

Mimouille said:


> Is that a new album? Never heard of it



You (we) have to know the history to understand what's going on around you


----------



## AnakChan

iBasso DX200 with FitEar Titan in a Vannuys earphone pouch.


----------



## Podster

Nice socks Anak, that's what I call protecting ones investment


----------



## philk34

Podster said:


> Nice socks Anak, that's what I call protecting ones investment


Yeah, made me think that next time I am going to throw old socks I will take the opportunity to build CIEM protection from one of these.


----------



## AnakChan

philk34 said:


> Yeah, made me think that next time I am going to throw old socks I will take the opportunity to build CIEM protection from one of these.


Don't know if it's easy to get from overseas but this is the one :-

http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_earphone_twintube_stopper/index.html


----------



## SixthFall (Jun 29, 2017)

New Cable came in, so naturally, I am sitting in the sun enjoying a cider with some tunes!
The cable is silver, and was custom made for me by Simon at Plunge audio. The guy really has some skill, not just in making amazing sounding CIEM's, but also in making cables!


----------



## kel77

Kann & Andromeda


----------



## SixthFall

kel77 said:


> Kann & Andromeda



I almost bought the andros! They are truly stunning iems. How are you liking them?


----------



## kel77

SixthFall said:


> I almost bought the andros! They are truly stunning iems. How are you liking them?



I love their sweet and alluring mids. 
The bad is that the fit is not really comfortable with the jagged edges and can be sensitive to hiss.


----------



## MBAudio

AnakChan said:


> iBasso DX200 with FitEar Titan in a Vannuys earphone pouch.



That's different. Only in Japan


----------



## Wyd4

Wife is at work, son is in bed.... Couch rig time.


----------



## quodjo105

My new set up Dx200 + It03


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> Don't know if it's easy to get from overseas but this is the one :-
> 
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_earphone_twintube_stopper/index.html



THX Anak, looking here stateside this is the only one I can find http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445662822 and it does not show any detail to tell if it is compartmentalizes with ear pod pouch in it


----------



## kel77

Podster said:


> THX Anak, looking here stateside this is the only one I can find http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445662822 and it does not show any detail to tell if it is compartmentalizes with ear pod pouch in it



The one in your link is this.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

$tarbuck$'in...

. Opus#2, Clear Tune Monitors VS4  IEM, Shozy zero and Audirect Whistle dac/amp


----------



## AnakChan

Podster said:


> THX Anak, looking here stateside this is the only one I can find http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445662822 and it does not show any detail to tell if it is compartmentalizes with ear pod pouch in it



Try this instead: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445685494/

Meanwhile Vannuys opens up only 3 days a month (yesterday, today, tomorrow) and I bought a different colour (For my Noble K10s) :-


----------



## SixthFall

AnakChan said:


> Try this instead: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445685494/
> 
> Meanwhile Vannuys opens up only 3 days a month (yesterday, today, tomorrow) and I bought a different colour (For my Noble K10s) :-



Ohhh, nice! any more photos of the k10's?


----------



## jmills8

AnakChan said:


> Try this instead: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445685494/
> 
> Meanwhile Vannuys opens up only 3 days a month (yesterday, today, tomorrow) and I bought a different colour (For my Noble K10s) :-


If I step on it, it will break silently.


----------



## AnakChan

SixthFall said:


> Ohhh, nice! any more photos of the k10's?



Here...along with some other of my IEMs :-
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/p...le-rig-part-xvi.633511/page-874#post-10738856


----------



## AnakChan

The cassette doesn't fit into the DX200!!


----------



## fiascogarcia

AnakChan said:


> Try this instead: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445685494/
> 
> Meanwhile Vannuys opens up only 3 days a month (yesterday, today, tomorrow) and I bought a different colour (For my Noble K10s) :-
> 
> You can get these on Ebay.  Called Mojo bags.  Adds a little magic to your iem.


----------



## willywill

1st day of the month got to pay those bills, once those checks are signed then you relax.


----------



## PinkyPowers

It's been about two weeks since I listened to this setup, and oh my, it's incredible. So clear and detailed, with awe-inspiring bass.


----------



## Kundi

PinkyPowers said:


> It's been about two weeks since I listened to this setup, and oh my, it's incredible. So clear and detailed, with awe-inspiring bass.



KAISER ENCORE?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Yep.

Opus#2>plusSound GPC Litz>Encore


----------



## qafro

I've brought my shure KSE1500 with ak70 does the source make difference in SQ if I upgrade AK70?


bmichels said:


> Soon....A&K SP1000 +KSE1500 .


----------



## addyg

Onkyo DP-X1 + 2.5mm R'Studio silver-plated-copper cable + Audio-Technica ath-e40 IEM


----------



## unknownguardian

Weekend companion:


----------



## eddysugi (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## eddysugi




----------



## ezekiel77

QP1R > Rhapsodio Dark Knight SPC > Rhapsodio Galaxy V2. Trying out new Symbio W eartips. Super comfy!


----------



## PinkyPowers

KANN>Encore


----------



## Kundi

PinkyPowers said:


> KANN>Encore



I want those Encores!


----------



## LoneRanger




----------



## floydfan33

The latest configuration of my (trans)portable rig. Getting ready for vacation.

Currently:

Denon AH-D7200
Fidue A91 Sirius
Onkyo DP-X1
Chord Mojo
Fiio E12
Misc. Cables
Nanuk 915 case


----------



## PinkyPowers

floydfan33 said:


> The latest configuration of my (trans)portable rig. Getting ready for vacation.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> ...



Lovely setup.

My travel companions would be:
AudioQuest NightOwl
64Audio U12
Opus#2

No need for secondary amps whatsoever.


----------



## PinkyPowers

But this evening the Opus is taking a back seat to the new kid on the block.


----------



## Dark Helmet

LoneRanger said:


>


How do you like the BK?


----------



## howdy

PinkyPowers said:


> But this evening the Opus is taking a back seat to the new kid on the block.


How are you liking the KANN? Im really tempted to buy one. Great power plenty of space and should have a great UI. I will be getting the Hugo2 this weekend so that will be exciting.


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> How are you liking the KANN? Im really tempted to buy one. Great power plenty of space and should have a great UI. I will be getting the Hugo2 this weekend so that will be exciting.



So far I really like it. Spacious stage, phenomenally clear, and that AK smoothness is in peak form.

The real question is, how does it compare to my Opus#2. I shan't delve into that for a while, but it will be an interesting battle.


----------



## jmills8

floydfan33 said:


> The latest configuration of my (trans)portable rig. Getting ready for vacation.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> ...


Bomb proof.


----------



## bmichels




----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> Try this instead: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/4511445685494/
> 
> Meanwhile Vannuys opens up only 3 days a month (yesterday, today, tomorrow) and I bought a different colour (For my Noble K10s) :-



THX Anak, really love those red ones

So here are a couple of my go-rigs, which one goes depends on where I'm going


----------



## LoneRanger

Dark Helmet said:


> How do you like the BK?



Really like them - very surprised. I recently purchased the Monk + (for a laugh really) as I've not listened to earbuds for ages and having seen loads of good reviews, I thought I couldn't go wrong for the £8 cost. I was that impressed that I thought I would check out ClieOS’ personal list of earbuds and as the BK were right up there, I decided to get a pair. Glad I did.  

I only got the BK this week, so need some more time with them, but I think that the BK has a much more coherent sound signature overall than the Monk + does, but I suppose at 15x (or more) the cost I would expect them to sound better. The build is really good and the cable is excellent for an earbud! They are by far the best earbud I've ever used / heard, but I can't get used to not having the same isolation that my IEM's provide yet!


----------



## turkayguner

Podster said:


>



That blue color looks so nice. Can you share some photos from sides and back of the player please?


----------



## Dark Helmet

Podster said:


> THX Anak, really love those red ones
> 
> So here are a couple of my go-rigs, which one goes depends on where I'm going


How is the Mrobo? I heard that they were very quirky.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Dunu DK-3001 turned out to be an unexpected joy. What an outstanding, natural-sounding, and spacious IEM. KANN sure loves it.


----------



## howdy

PinkyPowers said:


> The Dunu DK-3001 turned out to be an unexpected joy. What an outstanding, natural-sounding, and spacious IEM. KANN sure loves it.


You lucky SOB, I would LovE to try that exact combo! Jealous of course.


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> You lucky SOB, I would LovE to try that exact combo! Jealous of course.



Man, I was not expecting this sort of sound from Dunu. I had always read about them being bright, kind of harsh, and prone to sibiliance. Nothing could be further from the truth with this model. It's ever-so-slightly warm, though mostly neutral. Smooth as velvet. And not a sharp note to be heard.


----------



## howdy

I've been reading about them for a few months and asked Vivian for a sample pair but no luck. Enjoy the taste of the goodlife. Looks like youll be busy for awhile! I have the DN2kJ and there not bright but i do have the bass ring on and they do occasionally get driver flex.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I hope you get a chance to try them sometime. I think they're really great.


----------



## howdy

PinkyPowers said:


> Man, I was not expecting this sort of sound from Dunu. I had always read about them being bright, kind of harsh, and prone to sibiliance. Nothing could be further from the truth with this model. It's ever-so-slightly warm, though mostly neutral. Smooth as velvet. And not a sharp note to be heard.





PinkyPowers said:


> I hope you get a chance to try them sometime. I think they're really great.


I was really considering buying them but I cant stop thinking about the isine 20 to go with my newly acquired HM901.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Podster

howdy said:


> You lucky SOB, I would LovE to try that exact combo! Jealous of course.



LOL, I'm not Jelli I'm just not talking to Pinky any more

@turkayguner , I'll bring it in tomorrow and send you some of those shots via PM as to not post such daring shots in this thread

@Dark Helmet They are a little quirky and heavy as well but sound wise I feel it's worth what I paid for it and one I don't have to worry about if I should drop it, been working great with cheap Chi-Fi iem's while biking

Been bumping this little setup today, nothing like iem's that cost 9 times what your DAP cost (I will say the S5 sounds better than the Mrobo)


----------



## howdy

Yeah if anyone wants to send me there KANN and DUNU DK3001 that would be splendid.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Jul 6, 2017)

Podster said:


> LOL, I'm not Jelli I'm just not talking to Pinky any more











howdy said:


> Yeah if anyone wants to send me there KANN and DUNU DK3001 that would be splendid.





Oh, and these Symbio Mandarin Wide tips work great for the RE800. It doesn't really rein in those aggressive highs, but the bass increases, which sort of balances things... a bit.


----------



## hung031086 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sony WM1A > Plussound Gold Plated Hybrid > AAW W900


----------



## Barra

Well..... tell us how it sounds in gold/silver.


----------



## bmichels

Trans...portable


----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


> Trans...portable


Same here


----------



## Ver JJ

Is there anyone here that have tried out or own an A&Ultima SP1000, can you recommend an AMP or DAC or DAP that sound close to it....... when I first listen to it, is sounded very sweet and it also made me not wanting to analyse it sound quality further more........any suggestion?


----------



## ipaulpereira

fiio x5iii. fiio a5. akg 553 + alpha pads


----------



## hung031086

Barra said:


> Well..... tell us how it sounds in gold/silver.


I have no time to listen it yet. I'm leaving it for burning right now.


----------



## snapple10

Loving this combo


----------



## Podster (Jul 7, 2017)

howdy said:


> Yeah if anyone wants to send me there KANN and DUNU DK3001 that would be splendid.



Right! That dang Mimouille is just as bad LOL

You know I guess a guy could have much bigger problems that just deciding what DAP and iem's to use for the day right


----------



## davidcotton

Podster said:


> Right! That dang Mimouille is just as bad LOL
> 
> You know I guess a guy could have much bigger problems that just deciding what DAP and iem's to use for the day right



"Hello my name is Podster and I have a problem...".    j/k  Nice setup(s).  Bit of a trinity audio fan are we?


----------



## Podster

davidcotton said:


> "Hello my name is Podster and I have a problem...".    j/k  Nice setup(s).  Bit of a trinity audio fan are we?



Busted but keep in mind I never entered the AD/PM6 nor Hunter fray so I'm still pretty positive on what I own (Hyperion's, Delta V1's, Vyrus 1 & 2's as well as the "Hit or miss" PM4)! I do bring new meaning to the "12 Step Program" I'm afraid


----------



## Audiotistic

snapple10 said:


> Loving this combo



One hell of a portable rig you got there!


----------



## Kundi

Podster said:


> Busted but keep in mind I never entered the AD/PM6 nor Hunter fray so I'm still pretty positive on what I own (Hyperion's, Delta V1's, Vyrus 1 & 2's as well as the "Hit or miss" PM4)! I do bring new meaning to the "12 Step Program" I'm afraid



What are your go-to IEM's for these price ranges:

<500
500 to 1000
>1000


----------



## howdy

Onkyo DP-X1>Hugo2>Oppo PM3=Sublime!


----------



## Podster

Kundi said:


> What are your go-to IEM's for these price ranges:
> 
> <500
> 500 to 1000
> >1000



Unfortunately @Kundi I can't participate in categories 2 & 3 since the most expensive iem I've ever bought are my FLC8S which I paid full retail $349, Noble X then my ASG Rockets followed by my P-1's. So let's try and put a little *go-to* in that sub $500 though Got to remember these may not be accurate unless I put what player as well (were not even going to go into external amps on these things)  because order of preference may change depending on DAP so let me indicate DAP then a couple choices under each

*Opus #1*:
A4 (Blue Back/Gray Nozzle)
ASG Rockets
Rose No. 7

*Cayin N3*:
Trinity Master's (Green Nozzle)
Noble X
Havi B3 Pro1

*Shanling M2*:
Trinity Delta V2 (Gold Nozzle)
Klipsch S7
KZ ZST Carbon Silver KZ cable

*FiiO X3ii*:
Trinity Sabre's (Red Nozzle)
TFZ Series 1
Trinity Vyrus V1 (Gun Metal Nozzle)

*Shanling M1*:
Shock Wave III
Trinity Vyrus V2 (Black Nozzle)
**** 4in1


So now that you brought all this to my attention it seams I have a sub $500 threshold on any portable gear and really I guess I'm OK with that, shame I never put a lower threshold on some of my home gears

and since this is a portable rig thread I better be politically correct and post a pic See I managed to stay away from all my iDevices as well, I know many here don't care much for them but like many of these DAP's if addressed right they can sound pretty sweet IMO.


----------



## AnakChan

Finally got all 3 colours (including the Fujiya show special yellow) - Vannuys earphone protectors :-



 

Separately, at the Fujiya show (not my products) - Vannuys cases and systems for the Chord Hugo 2 :-


----------



## kubig123

Podster said:


> Unfortunately @Kundi I can't participate in categories 2 & 3 since the most expensive iem I've ever bought are my FLC8S which I paid full retail $349, Noble X then my ASG Rockets followed by my P-1's. So let's try and put a little *go-to* in that sub $500 though Got to remember these may not be accurate unless I put what player as well (were not even going to go into external amps on these things)  because order of preference may change depending on DAP so let me indicate DAP then a couple choices under each
> 
> *Opus #1*:
> A4 (Blue Back/Gray Nozzle)
> ...



Nice earphone cable.

Who made it?


----------



## Audiotistic (Jul 9, 2017)

Podster said:


>



What iems are those? Rose No. 7?


----------



## Podster (Jul 9, 2017)

kubig123 said:


> Nice earphone cable.
> 
> Who made it?



Well I'm not sure who made it but HCK sells it out of his AliEx store here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...32763788227.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ewdrnj

@Audiotistic the iem is also HCK's called the UE Custom, they sound pretty sweet for a single dynamic and I loved the clear when I ordered it but now it is yellowing which makes me sad

Wow @AnakChan , thought I loved the red socks until I saw that sweet yellow

@Kundi If you noticed I did not put my FLC8S with any of those rigs because they sound awesome on everything I own provided you get the right filter setup Same applies to my Mee Pinnacle 1's


----------



## Kundi

@Podster Thank you!


----------



## Audiotistic

Podster said:


> @Audiotistic the iem is also HCK's called the UE Custom, they sound pretty sweet for a single dynamic and I loved the clear when I ordered it but now it is yellowing which makes me sad



Interesting, they look nice though!


----------



## Podster (Jul 10, 2017)

Ooh, almost forgot to throw down a rig! Nothing like a $295 Amp on a $25 DAP driving $25 iem's eh



Audiotistic said:


> Interesting, they look nice though!



This is when they were new and were not yellowish looking! Obviously moved the cable here to my D2002's and put that HCK cable on them. Now that they are yellowing I wish I had gotten them in a colored shell





This was them https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...32567488610.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Z8fvol from a couple years back, don't really think they are any better than our ZST/ZS5's though


----------



## Audiotistic

Podster said:


> This is when they were new and were not yellowish looking! Obviously moved the cable here to my D2002's and put that HCK cable on them. Now that they are yellowing I wish I had gotten them in a colored shell
> This was them https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...32567488610.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Z8fvol from a couple years back, don't really think they are any better than our ZST/ZS5's though



Hard to beat the ZST/ZS5's for price to performance imo


----------



## Podster

Right Audio, so I'll probably get blasted for posting such high dollar rigs in here but I also know we have some very discerning eyes so which is it fellas (again try to ignore how much mullah I have into these)

Do you prefer the Black, Carbon and gold accents or the Candy Red and black (guess I better count that silver cable as well)?????


----------



## Deftone

Would you rather not have couple high end rigs over a dozen budget rigs? 

 

I love what an excellent source can do to lower tier iems though.


----------



## Whitigir

My portable system


----------



## Deftone

I would not walk the streets here in those! Brave man...


----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> Would you rather not have couple high end rigs over a dozen budget rigs?
> 
> 
> 
> I love what an excellent source can do to lower tier iems though.



You know that is a good if not the million dollar question Def but like all the excessive stuff I own now having just two $2 to $3K in rigs could not give me enough variety so the "Hunt for Red October" ensues and before you know it I'd have over $10K in fancy rigs mostly not getting used. For me I'm quite pleased with many of my setups to include low budget ones and I can sure live with and justify only having $3 - $4K in 10/12 rigs. I'm sure as soon as I bought an AK380 and some $3K plus ciem's I'd be like this is heaven until I slapped in my FLC8S to my Opus 1 and realized for the most part that once again I spun my wheels and spent way too much money on something to hard to justify in the portable environment!! Now the real rube here is I could easily live with my N3/Trinity Master pairing and not spend another dime but like most of us "I just have to know" but I sure don't have to spend over $10K finding out

Even this little ditty sounds really good and if lost I'd not have to go and have a coronary





Speaking of my FLC8S/Opus #1 rig this one here is top notch as well and comes in under $600


----------



## ipaulpereira (Jul 11, 2017)

colorfly c3 / topping nx1a / monk +


----------



## Podster

ipaulpereira said:


> colorfly c3 / topping nx1a / monk +



Nice little rig iPaul

Very found of this little get up myself, as previously mentioned one does not really have to spend a small fortune to get really good portable sound


----------



## Malevolent

Finally decided to buy the M2S to finish my ultraportable stack. I'm really pleased with it! 

 

Shanling M2S > ALO Audio SXC22 > ALO Audio Rx > Nobunaga Labs TR-IE2 > Sennheiser IE80


----------



## tomwoo

Whitigir said:


> My portable system


What a pricey setup!


----------



## Podster

tomwoo said:


> What a pricey setup!



Rod Argent said "It's only money" 



@Malevolent IMHO one can't go wrong with any Shanling player, sweet setup

This is honestly one of the best sounding setups I owned to date, still trying to figure out why I gave my BFF (Think Pineapple Express here) my M5, should have just given him my P-1's while I was at it I did just talk him into joining the MD P1X drop


----------



## ipaulpereira

Podster said:


> Nice little rig iPaul
> 
> Very found of this little get up myself, as previously mentioned one does not really have to spend a small fortune to get really good portable sound



Thanks! i do enjoy it, trying to learn to enjoy all rigs myself and hoping not to always seek for that next refinement! not easy on the bank as we all very well know eh??? cheers!


----------



## miusicmene

Questyle Qp1r with Audeze iSine 10 using an Audiohive MMCX adapter/Westone pro W60 cable.. Very very happy


----------



## ipaulpereira

Another lovely budget-fi rig 
X2 + oem silver i/c + nx1A + atr


----------



## qafro (Jul 13, 2017)

My end game but maybe upgrade to a very high end DAC


----------



## Podster

qafro said:


> My end game but maybe upgrade to a very high end DAC


Nice, you have also clearly surpassed mine and iPaul's budget get ups I really love some of these high end esoteric rigs but for mobile use in the elements I just can't justify the outlay on my budget Kind of hard for me to walk around with a $500/$600 rig thinking someone is going to hold me up for my Rolli


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Nice, you have also clearly surpassed mine and iPaul's budget get ups I really love some of these high end esoteric rigs but for mobile use in the elements I just can't justify the outlay on my budget Kind of hard for me to walk around with a $500/$600 rig thinking someone is going to hold me up for my Rolli


Hold you up wont be for music playing devices. More of you not able to notice them around you cause you are listening to music. First thing a thief and woman look for in a man is his shoes. So walk in old cheap shoes.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Hold you up wont be for music playing devices. More of you not able to notice them around you cause you are listening to music. First thing a thief and woman look for in a man is his shoes. So walk in old cheap shoes.



LOL, that reminds me of that scene were Clint took Eli's (maybe that should be Blondie and Tuco's) boots in "The Good, The Bad & The Ugly"


----------



## captblaze

jmills8 said:


> Hold you up wont be for music playing devices. More of you not able to notice them around you cause you are listening to music. First thing a thief and woman look for in a man is his shoes. So walk in old cheap shoes.



Not in Chicago. You get your device taken and if you move or resist a bit (or not) you get shot... then the final humiliation is a bystander or two rifle through the rest of your stuff while you lie there dead or dying


----------



## snapple10

Testing Audeze Sine


----------



## bmichels (Jul 13, 2017)

snapple10 said:


> Testing Audeze Sine



can you tell us about this black box under the DAP ?  is it AMP or AMP/DAC ?  how good is it ?  better than a HUGO ?


----------



## bmichels (Jul 13, 2017)

qafro said:


> My end game but maybe upgrade to a very high end DAC



I agree that the SHURE KSE1500 is a very very good IEM.  I used to have one but let it go because I was feed-up to carry a 2 boxes set-up.  

I wish there was a "standard IEM" as good as the SHURE but that do not need an external Amplifier !  jhave you listened to other TOL IEMs ?


----------



## kubig123

bmichels said:


> can you tell us about this black box under the DAP ?  is it AMP or AMP/DAC ?  how good is it ?  better than a HUGO ?



Ii's the ifi micro idsd black label edition, personally I think is very good but not a match for the Hugo, it's also relatively cheap compared to the Hugo, you can find for less than $500.


----------



## qafro

captblaze said:


> Not in Chicago. You get your device taken and if you move or resist a bit (or not) you get shot... then the final humiliation is a bystander or two rifle through the rest of your stuff while you lie there dead or dying


Lmaoooo hopefully not like that in UK.


----------



## qafro

Yes I've got CE6P CIEM with AK70 ,for quick release travel.


bmichels said:


> I agree that the SHURE KSE1500 is a very very good IEM.  I used to have one but let it go because I was feed-up to carry a 2 boxes set-up.
> 
> I wish there was a "standard IEM" as good as the SHURE but that do not need an external Amplifier !  jhave you listened to other TOL IEMs ?


----------



## Deftone

qafro said:


> Lmaoooo hopefully not like that in UK.



Just watch out for the chavs.


----------



## Malevolent

bmichels said:


> can you tell us about this black box under the DAP ?  is it AMP or AMP/DAC ?  how good is it ?  better than a HUGO ?


That's the iFi iDSD Black Label, a DAC/amp. Personally, I think that it's a match for the Mojo, at least. Plus, it's got an insane amount of power within that shell.


----------



## Malevolent

Podster said:


> @Malevolent IMHO one can't go wrong with any Shanling player, sweet setup
> 
> This is honestly one of the best sounding setups I owned to date, still trying to figure out why I gave my BFF (Think Pineapple Express here) my M5, should have just given him my P-1's while I was at it I did just talk him into joining the MD P1X drop


LOL at that Pineapple Express reference! It's all about your BRO, man.


----------



## karloil

8 brands all coming together


----------



## Malevolent

karloil said:


> 8 brands all coming together


Nice! 

I count 7, though. What am I missing?


----------



## kubig123

Malevolent said:


> Nice!
> 
> I count 7, though. What am I missing?



memory card or eartips?


----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


> can you tell us about this black box under the DAP ?  is it AMP or AMP/DAC ?  how good is it ?  better than a HUGO ?


Ifi Black amp/dac and its a great amp/dac.


----------



## jmills8

kubig123 said:


> Ii's the ifi micro idsd black label edition, personally I think is very good but not a match for the Hugo, it's also relatively cheap compared to the Hugo, you can find for less than $500.


I had the Mojo and Hugo and Im enjoying the ifi Black. If one enjoys a detailed analog sound then the ifi Black is for you. The ifi hits deeper and has great treble extension. If you going to use headphones the ifi Black is a lot better. If you just listen to female vocals or classical than Hugo is better. Rock, Metal, Prog Rock, EDM, Indie, Breaks, Electro, Rap then ifi Black.


----------



## Morimoriya 62

Vega,DX200,x8 GPS


----------



## karloil

Malevolent said:


> Nice!
> 
> I count 7, though. What am I missing?





kubig123 said:


> memory card or eartips?



Yeah, i also initially counted 7 - but turned out 8 as I included the 3M Velcro Strips


----------



## Audiotistic

Morimoriya 62 said:


> Vega,DX200,x8 GPS



That's a really nice looking cable!


----------



## jmills8




----------



## ms3902

jmills8 said:


>



Those are beautiful, what are they?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Less is more sometimes.


----------



## bmichels

Transportable STAX set-up:


----------



## h1f1add1cted

My Stax set-up is a way more "transportable"  But nice anyway.


----------



## davidcotton

How do you post pictures on the new site?  I get that you click the image icon but that just brings the pop up insert image url.  Do you have to use a site like photobucket or something?

Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

davidcotton said:


> How do you post pictures on the new site?  I get that you click the image icon but that just brings the pop up insert image url.  Do you have to use a site like photobucket or something?
> 
> Thanks



Click the 'Upload a File' button on the lower right if not linking an image from a URL and wanting to actually upload an image.


----------



## EagleWings

Use the 'Upload File' button to upload the image. This would show you the image right below the text editor. Then place the cursor in the text editor at where you want to place the image and click on either 'Insert Full Image' or 'Insert Thumbnail' to insert the image in the post.


----------



## jmills8

ms3902 said:


> Those are beautiful, what are they?


 nice DD iem


----------



## jmills8




----------



## ms3902

jmills8 said:


>


Those are just awesome looking.


----------



## jmills8

ms3902 said:


> Those are just awesome looking.


Nice clear and deep sounding.


----------



## davidcotton

Sony Nwa35 and Custom Art Music Two in universal form.


----------



## hke3g2006 (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## ranfan

hke3g2006 said:


>


Dayum! That's a nice setup  Enjoy much


----------



## howdy




----------



## kubig123

howdy said:


>


I like it!!!!


----------



## kubig123

My traveling companion.


----------



## PinkyPowers

KANN>Ref8>U12


----------



## karloil

Amping the YK-1S


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## PinkyPowers

Sexy stuff there Mim.


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> Sexy stuff there Mim.


Do you mean these pics or the other stuff I sent you in PM?


----------



## ranfan

Mimouille said:


> Do you mean these pics or the other stuff I sent you in PM?


What?

Anyway, how do you like them Mim? Does it sound different than the universal?


----------



## Mimouille

ranfan said:


> What?
> 
> Anyway, how do you like them Mim? Does it sound different than the universal?



I like them quite a bit. They do seem to sound different than the universal. More coherent, don't have this weird separation. The treble might be a bit smoother.


----------



## ipaulpereira

Walnut v2s  akg k553 alpha pads + coltrane in flac. Old school sound win.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mimouille said:


> I like them quite a bit. They do seem to sound different than the universal. More coherent, don't have this weird separation. The treble might be a bit smoother.



I thought the treble was insanely smooth with the universal. 

PS. My favorite is the pic of you nude on horseback. Very majestic. Send more soon.


----------



## karloil

awesome pairing


----------



## Audiotistic

karloil said:


> awesome pairing



What DAP?


----------



## karloil

Audiotistic said:


> What DAP?



Opus #3 (with Mojo and YK-1S)


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> I thought the treble was insanely smooth with the universal.
> 
> PS. My favorite is the pic of you nude on horseback. Very majestic. Send more soon.



LOL, even better than Putin riding a bear shirtless You get all the good PM's Pinkster


----------



## Malevolent

h1f1add1cted said:


> My Stax set-up is a way more "transportable"  But nice anyway.


Hehe. Cute.

I don't suppose you've used any tape to stick this stack together?


----------



## Podster




----------



## Audiotistic (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## h1f1add1cted

Malevolent said:


> Hehe. Cute.
> 
> I don't suppose you've used any tape to stick this stack together?



No tape required, the Mojo and the STAX amp hold perfect through the weight and the rubber feets of the Mojo and the little Shanling M1 holds due the stiffy USB OTG cable in shape.

Cheers


----------



## Podster

h1f1add1cted said:


> No tape required, the Mojo and the STAX amp hold perfect through the weight and the rubber feets of the Mojo and the little Shanling M1 holds due the stiffy USB OTG cable in shape.
> 
> Cheers



OMG, you said Stiffy LOL


----------



## peskypesky




----------



## cathee

Hi guys! Long time lurker, first time contributor. Scrolled through 300+ pages in this thread to research portable rigs and settled on this pairing:

Obviously pales in comparison to some of the crazy rigs on display here, but I could not be happier with this truly portable rig.


----------



## Podster

Nice Pesky, my S5 gets some KZ love also





Matter a fact doing some of my early Electronica right now


----------



## ezekiel77

Today I rock out. RIP Chester. May you be in a better place.


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## PinkyPowers

Dionysus said:


>



Oh, that does look tasty. I haven't heard Angie in so long. And I'd kill to try that new AK.


----------



## HiFlight (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is my super stealth rig...Shanling M1 bluetooth to Flares BT module to Flares Pro.
M1 goes in my pants pocket and BT module in my shirt pocket.


----------



## thamasha69

[trans]portable when connected to my laptop or phone-


----------



## Audiotistic

Dionysus said:


>



That screen looks phenomenal!!


----------



## AnakChan

iBasso DX200 line out to the Analog Squared Paper TUR-06 with NuTubes, to the FitEar Titan CIEM


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## bmichels (Jul 23, 2017)

Now, with my SP1000 and the portable electrostatic Amp KingSound M-03,  *my Stax SR009 is... portable  *    The sound is increadible !

( I modified my SR009 modified to fold flat)


----------



## AnakChan

Noble Sage maple pearl and silver internals


----------



## Kundi

Hawaiibadboy said:


>



That was a good album.


----------



## Whitigir

Nothing too special here, only upgraded Utopia cables, Expensive Pentaconn 4.4 and upgraded wm1Z (internal wires)


----------



## nc8000

Not that I use it as portable but rather as travel rig. Sony 1Z player with 4.4mm reterminated Linum SuperBax and my over 7 years old original JH13 ciem


----------



## davidcotton

Good god the size of your right ear!   Did you manage to get any universals to fit ok with that?  I thought mine were weird!


----------



## nc8000

davidcotton said:


> Good god the size of your right ear!   Did you manage to get any universals to fit ok with that?  I thought mine were weird!



Both sides are about the same size and JH work with pretty deep insertion so they will get fairly big/long. I have no problem with universals that go deep like Etymotics and that kind of design using large tips but I have always had problems with universals that sit further out in the canal


----------



## Acemcl




----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Signal2Noise (Jul 25, 2017)

My new balanced Null Audio Lune MKiii cable arrived today! My new listening set is now complete*



 .
DX200 + FLC8S + Lune

(*)- Who are we kidding. This is head-fi. Our set ups will never be complete.


----------



## Podster

Stealth eh!


----------



## howdy

Isine20/Forza Audio Cable with Hifiman HM901.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Empire Ears Spartan IV CIEM


----------



## cathee

AnakChan said:


> Noble Sage maple pearl and silver internals



Quick impression on the Noble Sage? I've been interested in Noble for some time now.


----------



## PinkyPowers

cathee said:


> Quick impression on the Noble Sage? I've been interested in Noble for some time now.



Sage is fantastic. Warm and airy. Wonderfully smooth. Great low-end presence and extension. Smooth highs with a touch of sparkle. The vocals are not the clearest, or most transparent. But they are warm, slightly lush, and have lovely timbre.


----------



## Signal2Noise

^
Haven't heard of Noble Audio until now. Visited their site and now my interest is piqued in trying a set of Sage or Dulce Bass. This thread is a good resource!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Been enjoying my RE2000's today with the new Final E tips and my homemade Toxic Cables Viper balanced cable, out of my trusty Opus #2 DAP:


----------



## blackwolf1006

Decisions decisions...


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Acemcl




----------



## cathee

Acemcl said:


>



The Z1Rs look amazing! Quick impressions vs LCD-X?

Cheers.


----------



## PinkyPowers

When listening to acoustic binaural, like Amber Rubarth, the Opus#1>RE800 is mind-shattering good.


----------



## ranfan

A highly transparent-sounding setup.

Aune M2 > Vermouth M2M Cable > RA Nuansa A1 > UM Mason 2


----------



## ipaulpereira

Fiio x5 classic / Fiio A5 / KZ ZS5 sounding really good!


----------



## 397324 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## ranfan

Nice


----------



## Acemcl

cathee said:


> The Z1Rs look amazing! Quick impressions vs LCD-X?
> 
> Cheers.



lower end extension and imaging is better on the Z1R but the overall clarity and seperation is better on the X. However for long listening sessions, the Z1R is a no brainer


----------



## hung031086

WM1A > 4.4mm Plussound Exo Gold Plated Hybrid > A12


----------



## cathee

Acemcl said:


> lower end extension and imaging is better on the Z1R but the overall clarity and seperation is better on the X. However for long listening sessions, the Z1R is a no brainer



Thanks for the reply. Very intrigued by the LCD-X (probably catch-n-releasing the EL8-O) very seriously considering a pair of LCD-X or XCs. But concerned about portability and long-term-wear fatigue.



Acemcl said:


> lower end extension and imaging is better on the Z1R but the overall clarity and seperation is better on the X. However for long listening sessions, the Z1R is a no brainer



Thanks for the reply. Very intrigued by the LCD-X (probably catch-n-releasing the EL8-O) very seriously considering a pair of LCD-X or XCs. But concerned about portability and long-term-wear fatigue.


----------



## Acemcl

cathee said:


> Thanks for the reply. Very intrigued by the LCD-X (probably catch-n-releasing the EL8-O) very seriously considering a pair of LCD-X or XCs. But concerned about portability and long-term-wear fatigue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Very intrigued by the LCD-X (probably catch-n-releasing the EL8-O) very seriously considering a pair of LCD-X or XCs. But concerned about portability and long-term-wear fatigue.



I would not consider the X or the XC as portable...too big and heavy


----------



## meomap

Hi,

I read in order to hear DSD, u must use 4.4 mm baLance. 
Is this true?


----------



## Whitigir

meomap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read in order to hear DSD, u must use 4.4 mm baLance.
> Is this true?



For Sony Walkman WM1A/Z, yes


----------



## meomap

Whitigir said:


> For Sony Walkman WM1A/Z, yes



Well,  that's sad and odd config.
Is it because they don't off the self dac?


----------



## Deftone

ipaulpereira said:


> Fiio x5 classic / Fiio A5 / KZ ZS5 sounding really good!



What campfire iems are those?


----------



## Richsvt (Jul 27, 2017)

Not Campfire.
KZ ZS5. Quad Driver 2 BA and 2 DD. Plastic housing.

Even though they copied the Campfire housing design, I'm still interested in hearing the driver config. For $35, not much to lose...


----------



## Ver JJ

Richsvt said:


> Not Campfire.
> KZ ZS5. Quad Driver 2 BA and 2 DD. Plastic housing.
> 
> Even though they copied the Campfire housing design, I'm still interested in hearing the driver config. For $35, not much to lose...



I auditioned the ZS5 in my local audio store and found out that its sound stage is quite narrow with the upgraded spc cable............ is this suppose to happen or is it just another quality control problem?


----------



## Richsvt (Jul 27, 2017)

I have read that there are some QC issues with the ZS5. Looks like it is a crap shoot if you'll get a good one. Too bad, the driver arrangement sounds interesting. I may still try it out just to see and hope luck favors the foolish.

Wonder how it will pair with my X5iii?


----------



## nrvenice




----------



## kel77

AK Kann + Beyerdynamic Xelento


----------



## alphanumerix1

Ver JJ said:


> I auditioned the ZS5 in my local audio store and found out that its sound stage is quite narrow with the upgraded spc cable............ is this suppose to happen or is it just another quality control problem?



QC issues. Also other things including the fact one ba and dd driver are facing towards the housing and not nozzle...


----------



## cathee

nrvenice said:


>


 yes! how do they feel as "portables"? Weight issues? Comfort? Secure Fit?


----------



## Ver JJ

alphanumerix1 said:


> QC issues. Also other things including the fact one ba and dd driver are facing towards the housing and not nozzle...



I see, well that is the saddest thing about china product or rather cheap china product, they will either be working perfectly (superbly?......) or just.................. suck.....................


----------



## nrvenice

cathee said:


> yes! how do they feel as "portables"? Weight issues? Comfort? Secure Fit?


Yes, well... I'm blessed with a pretty big head but I'll audition the LCD-i4 next.


----------



## qafro

hey
How does Altmann Tera Player compare to other DAP?


Acemcl said:


>


----------



## cathee

Caught a little earbud GAS recently. Lucky it's not an expensive (not yet at least) condition.

Pic 1 - Chord Mojo & H180 and VE Monk+

Pic 2 - Sony PHA-1 & Ollivan K300 ohm


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nice! I have some VE Zen 2.0 coming my way. Can't wait to see how they compare to Monk+


----------



## AnakChan (Jul 30, 2017)

iBasso DX200, FitEar MH335DW-SR, Brise Audio PTK2017S Rhodium plated TRRS cable protected by Vannuys twin-tube pouches in a tri-earphone case.


----------



## ranfan

PinkyPowers said:


> Nice! I have some VE Zen 2.0 coming my way. Can't wait to see how they compare to Monk+


Wow, nice Pinky! According to my experience, VE Zen 2 sounds a bit weird without the right source/amplifier. Be warned. If you like an earbud that is similar sounding to Encore, I'd recommend the Yuin OK1


----------



## snapple10

Happy Sunday headfi!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

ranfan said:


> Wow, nice Pinky! According to my experience, VE Zen 2 sounds a bit weird without the right source/amplifier. Be warned. If you like an earbud that is similar sounding to Encore, I'd recommend the Yuin OK1



Lee of VE explained the Zen is sort of like the HD650. I think that will be very nice in such a small form factor.


----------



## willywill

MEE Audio P1 always treat me good, I can listen to any genre type of music


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Its been a while since I posted in this thread (since around the update) i went through 1276 posts to make sure i didnt double post.

 

Audirect Whistle dac/amp and Clear Tune Monitors VS4



Opus#2 dap.
Beliw with Campfire Audio Vega and Mandarine tips

   
Opus#2 and Magaosi K3 HD

 

Audirect Whistle, iBasso CB13 cable, Campfire Audio Andromeda

 

'just Listening' - Echobox Explorer

 

Shozy Alien+ and Shozy Zero

 

Opus#3 and Kinera H3



Shozy Alien+ and TY Hi-Z 32S earbuds 



FiiO X7 Mark 2 and ATH-ESW11


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> iBasso DX200, FitEar MH335DW-SR, Brise Audio PTK2017S Rhodium plated TRRS cable protected by Vannuys twin-tube pouches in a tri-earphone case.



Sweet, I want that case and both those socks


----------



## 397324




----------



## alphanumerix1

Nice!


----------



## 397324

Thanks. It sounds great. Just a little extra jiggling of the IT03 needed to get the best seal, but it's worth it.


----------



## meomap

Darren Cotter said:


>



I saw the volume indicator at 116. Wow, that's super loud for listening to IEM. Used Low or High Gain?
My K10C uses about 80 in high gain.
Used Q1PR about 32 with mid/Hi gain out of 60 max.


----------



## PinkyPowers

meomap said:


> I saw the volume indicator at 116. Wow, that's super loud for listening to IEM. Used Low or High Gain?
> My K10C uses about 80 in high gain.
> Used Q1PR about 32 with mid/Hi gain out of 60 max.



The K10 is all BA, and very sensitive. That iBasso is a hybrid, and those tend to like a little more juice. Dynamic Drivers are like that. Not all the time, but a lot of the time.


----------



## 397324

It was on high gain, but the Yello greatest hits isn't mastered very loud.


----------



## meomap

PinkyPowers said:


> The K10 is all BA, and very sensitive. That iBasso is a hybrid, and those tend to like a little more juice. Dynamic Drivers are like that. Not all the time, but a lot of the time.



Thanks. Let me get the ie800 out of the closet and test it with DX200 to see how good the synergy. I miss that sucker!!!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

meomap said:


> Thanks. Let me get the ie800 out of the closet and test it with DX200 to see how good the synergy. I miss that sucker!!!!!



The HiFiMAN RE800 requires more power than even my full-size Meze 99 Classics.


----------



## 397324

I would be interested in the IE800 and DX200 synergy, as I'm thinking about something good. I wish iBasso would give an approximate launch date and some details on the IT04.


----------



## Turrican2

pretty sweet sounding combo.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

New IEM's just landed... 64 Audio U6's


----------



## Kundi

Oscar-HiFi said:


> New IEM's just landed... 64 Audio U6's



Thoughts on the U6's?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Aug 3, 2017)

Kundi said:


> Thoughts on the U6's?



Haven't had a huge amount of listening time, smooth, detailed, airy, but with excellent sub-bass response.

I prefer them with the M15 module, I find the M20 to have maybe a touch too much bass for my tastes, the M15 module brings that down and they become an almost reference like monitor with added sparkle up top and tighter, faster bass.


----------



## Podster

Quite possibly the best <$250 I've spent in this hobby to date


----------



## krismusic

Darren Cotter said:


> It was on high gain, but the Yello greatest hits isn't mastered very loud.


Ah. Another Yello fan.  I'm curious, how known are they here. I think they are outstanding. One of my very favourite bands.


----------



## Audiotistic

Podster said:


> Quite possibly the best <$250 I've spent in this hobby to date



 Dap?


----------



## Podster

Cayin N3


----------



## Audiotistic

Podster said:


> Cayin N3



Aaahh, that's the one I forgot.  I looked up all the other cayin models and forgot about the n3 lol.  Looks nice


----------



## Podster

THX, maybe not the best UI but for 150 bones it has an awesome sound signature.


----------



## Audiotistic

Podster said:


> THX, maybe not the best UI but for 150 bones it has an awesome sound signature.



I've had my eye on a shanling m2s, but the n3 looks pretty close and is a little cheaper.  Hmmmm, decisions decisions...


----------



## Podster

I've got an M1, M2 and gave my BFF my old M5 (I know don't say it)! LOL 

I personally prefer the Shanlings and if I had not jumped on the N3 and Opus #1 I would have already bought an M2S


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> I've got an M1, M2 and gave my BFF my old M5 (I know don't say it)! LOL
> 
> I personally prefer the Shanlings and if I had not jumped on the N3 and Opus #1 I would have already bought an M2S



If that blasted N3 ever gets back to me, I'll do a thorough comparison between the M2s and N3 in my review.


----------



## Podster

You know Pinky I would have no problem loaning you mine if you want to put those two to the test


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> You know Pinky I would have no problem loaning you mine if you want to put those two to the test



Thanks, but @Hisoundfi has mine, and he was supposed to send it back already. But he's been underwater for weeks now, and I don't think his lungs are holding out.


----------



## Podster

I'll have to reprimand old V next time I chat him up Looking forward to your take.


----------



## denis1976 (Aug 4, 2017)

Rose masya Plus 1Z


----------



## DomieMic65

Head-phile traveling...


----------



## Wyville

AK70 > Ares II > Ei.3


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> AK70 > Ares II > Ei.3



Love it


----------



## kaiss3r

Podster said:


> Quite possibly the best <$250 I've spent in this hobby to date



This is Trinity Audio Icarus 3, right? How was it? I haven't seen any reviews nor impressions about it yet.


----------



## Podster

kaiss3r said:


> This is Trinity Audio Icarus 3, right? How was it? I haven't seen any reviews nor impressions about it yet.



Yes and I'm really enjoying them, they are laid back and musical compared to the Masters that I have that are more detailed and analytical. Masters are closer sounding to my A4's whereas the Icy III is closer to my P-1's, just easy to listen to for extended periods. I've been in this combo all day and I think @ $500 this rig is or would be hard to beat. (I'm diggin' the black nozzle with Auvio tips)


----------



## kaiss3r

Podster said:


> Yes and I'm really enjoying them, they are laid back and musical compared to the Masters that I have that are more detailed and analytical. Masters are closer sounding to my A4's whereas the Icy III is closer to my P-1's, just easy to listen to for extended periods. I've been in this combo all day and I think @ $500 this rig is or would be hard to beat. (I'm diggin' the black nozzle with Auvio tips)



Thank you for your quick impression! I am excited to get mine. They are on sale right now and you can get them for €75 if you use the code "*mypartinggift". *


----------



## Podster

kaiss3r said:


> Thank you for your quick impression! I am excited to get mine. They are on sale right now and you can get them for €75 if you use the code "*mypartinggift". *



Yep, guess this really is Bob's last hurrah @ Trinity. I sure think they are easily with the discounted price I happen to like both these babies


----------



## PinkyPowers

What tube amp is that, Podman?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## PinkyPowers

What be those lovely cans?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

PinkyPowers said:


> What be those lovely cans?


 Digital designs DXB-04
I bought them for bass testing, could not distort them (good thing) and then turned the bass down and listened to them normally and was floored. Went mogami balanced and love the shiii outta them


----------



## PinkyPowers

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Digital designs DXB-04
> I bought them for bass testing, could not distort them (good thing) and then turned the bass down and listened to them normally and was floored. Went mogami balanced and love the shiii outta them



Thanks. I shall look into those.


----------



## Dickymint

Turrican2 said:


> pretty sweet sounding combo.


Nice Shanling, which one is it? I have the MK1 M2 and it sings, that two tone looks great! The only thing I have found so far to better it is the Lotoo Paw 5000 but mostly by using the balanced output which the M2 doesn't have.


----------



## Turrican2

Dickymint said:


> Nice Shanling, which one is it? I have the MK1 M2 and it sings, that two tone looks great! The only thing I have found so far to better it is the Lotoo Paw 5000 but mostly by using the balanced output which the M2 doesn't have.



It's the M5. I also have the paw5k which I like as well. I'm a fan of the non-touch screen daps.  Shanling have done a great job with that nav wheel. Really impressive unit for the money.


----------



## 397324 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## jmills8

Darren Cotter said:


>


Dont answer me.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> What be those lovely cans?



Hey Pinky, the integrated is my Jolida FX-10 I use on my desktop at work and the iem's are the Trinity Phantom Series Masters with the interchangeable black carbon faceplates, the yellow carbon ones are the latest series Sagaris Icarus III's. 

Cheers


----------



## Richsvt

my rig from last night...


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## PinkyPowers

Dionysus said:


>



Did you request the clear shells on your 64Audio, or is that how they're making them now? No more solid black? Either way, I like the looks of it. Sexy rig, you've got!


----------



## hung031086

PinkyPowers said:


> Did you request the clear shells on your 64Audio, or is that how they're making them now? No more solid black? Either way, I like the looks of it. Sexy rig, you've got!


is that old model ?


----------



## Dionysus

Those are the U4SE / Astell & Kern SP1000 combo. I called 64audio and I got them to sell me a set. They are pretty fantastic sounding I might add, it's pretty amazing what they've done with 4 armatures, amazing tuning. Now I'm curious about the rest of their line up. Thx Pinky.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Dionysus said:


> Those are the U4SE / Astell & Kern SP1000 combo. I called 64audio and I got them to sell me a set. They are pretty fantastic sounding I might add, it's pretty amazing what they've done with 4 armatures, amazing tuning. Now I'm curious about the rest of their line up. Thx Pinky.



The U12 is my go-to when I just want to love my music. Nothing satisfies Pinky quite so completely.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Darren Cotter said:


>



X7ii?


----------



## 397324

Yes, it is.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Darren Cotter said:


> Yes, it is.


Is that the case thats included?


----------



## 397324 (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, it's the official FiiO case and is the same design as the one supplied with the X5iii.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Darren Cotter said:


> Yes, it's the official FiiO case and is the same as the one supplied with the X5iii.



Nice, shame about the red stitching. Would of looked nicer with black imo.

How do you like the x7ii so far?


----------



## bmichels

Testing different Amps with my A&K SP1000.  

Left to Right :  SHURE *KSE1500* electrostatic IEM system,  KingSound *MA-3* electrostatic amp + SR009,  ORIOUS *BA10* balanced tube amp,  Analog Sq paper *TU-05* Tube amp.

Which will be best combination ?


----------



## Ehr33 (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm taking the big boys out.


----------



## Podster




----------



## Signal2Noise

More red IEMs! I just got both the FLC8s (my 2nd set) & X5iii. They go well together!


----------



## ranfan




----------



## Currawong

HiFiMan RE2000, AK380 as transport and Hugo 2.


----------



## alphanumerix1

PHAT STACK


----------



## Tawek

"Clash of Titans"
Piano forte x-g vs se5ult ...


----------



## PinkyPowers (Aug 8, 2017)

Opus#1>DD Audio DXB-04

Great recommend, @Hawaiibadboy !


----------



## Signal2Noise

Podster said:


>




What IEMs are those?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#1>DD Audio DXB-04
> 
> Great recommend, @Hawaiibadboy !



Those are beauties! Love em! nice pics!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Those are beauties! Love em! nice pics!



Indoors, they look just like your's. But with the sun shining down on them, they lighten up considerably.


----------



## howdy

Studying and jammin.


----------



## Podster

Signal2Noise said:


> What IEMs are those?



TFZ Series 1S


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## ipaulpereira

Finally scored an opus #1, thanks to the influential gonzo journalism of @PinkyPowers.

Opus #1> K553 pro


----------



## 397324

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#1>DD Audio DXB-04
> 
> Great recommend, @Hawaiibadboy !




I might have tried these, but the manufacturer's website doesn't acknowledge the existence of anywhere outside of the USA!


----------



## Anthony Campbell

My setup for getting to work.



My setup at home


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Great cable pairing, my home made Toxic Cables Viper SPC with 64 Audio U6:


----------



## Dobrescu George

I should start posting pictures here as well sometime soon


----------



## MisterMudd

ranfan said:


>


What interconnect?


----------



## PinkyPowers

ipaulpereira said:


> Finally scored an opus #1, thanks to the influential gonzo journalism of @PinkyPowers.
> 
> Opus #1> K553 pro



Nice looking setup. How do you like those headphones? I've been meaning to try some AKGs.


----------



## Podster

ipaulpereira said:


> Finally scored an opus #1, thanks to the influential gonzo journalism of @PinkyPowers.
> 
> Opus #1> K553 pro



Actually my favorite over ears rig myself @ipaulpereira


----------



## ipaulpereira

PinkyPowers said:


> Nice looking setup. How do you like those headphones? I've been meaning to try some AKGs.



Thanks! I'm thankful that the fit is fine for me and seals quite alright, sometimes when i turn my head to the left or right though, the seal loosens a bit but i'm not entirely fussed, just stare straight into space and sound. sound wise, it's clear, illuminated and spacious sounding. I like how the pads are big over my so it's rather breathy and comfy. Think you can get it pretty cheap on the used market.


----------



## ipaulpereira

Podster said:


> Actually my favorite over ears rig myself @ipaulpereira


 Nice! I'm still getting used to the opus #1 sound coming from x5 classic and x5iii which i got rid off quickly because i was bothered by some 'missing' element. like it was too polite and smooth or something? I dunno, nevertheless, adjusting with all my different iems and cans and liking this combo myself.


----------



## Kundi

ipaulpereira said:


> Nice! I'm still getting used to the opus #1 sound coming from x5 classic and x5iii which i got rid off quickly because i was bothered by some 'missing' element. like it was too polite and smooth or something? I dunno, nevertheless, adjusting with all my different iems and cans and liking this combo myself.



Is there any lag for the OPUS 1? I find the Fiio x5iii to very laggy and it gets on my nerves!


----------



## ipaulpereira

Kundi said:


> Is there any lag for the OPUS 1? I find the Fiio x5iii to very laggy and it gets on my nerves!



no lag in opus #1. It's android is quite barebones, no wifi, bluetooth, no other apps running except the music player, so very smooth.


----------



## Podster

ipaulpereira said:


> no lag in opus #1. It's android is quite barebones, no wifi, bluetooth, no other apps running except the music player, so very smooth.



I concur And can't wait to get my balanced 3.5 to 2.5 adapter cable on these, not that they don't sound great unbalanced but hoping to get just we bit more detail in separation This damn disease, always reaching just a little farther


----------



## ipaulpereira

Podster said:


> I concur And can't wait to get my balanced 3.5 to 2.5 adapter cable on these, not that they don't sound great unbalanced but hoping to get just we bit more detail in separation This damn disease, always reaching just a little farther



...and hanging out in a thread like this doesn't help much either, you just wanna OWN THEM ALL!


----------



## Podster

LOL, my Scholarly wife would slap me for this grammar error but........
"Ain't it the Truth"


----------



## ranfan (Aug 9, 2017)

MisterMudd said:


> What interconnect?


It's a DIY OCC cable with Vermouth gold 3.5-mm.


----------



## ipaulpereira

cayin n3 - alo rx prescription - im02 mmcx linum bax


----------



## Dobrescu George

Ultrasone Signature Studio + TheBit Opus #3. The combination is awesomer than I thought it can be, really dynamic, really sparkly and energetic top end, with a very tight and precise bass and a vivid sound!


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Ultrasone Signature Studio + TheBit Opus #3. The combination is awesomer than I thought it can be, really dynamic, really sparkly and energetic top end, with a very tight and precise bass and a vivid sound!




Sweet, sounds like you were in the "Sone"


----------



## Podster

This little setup never ceases to amaze me!





Colorfly C3, Xduoo XQ-10, Trinity Phantom Masters - $160 total


----------



## Turrican2

AKG K3003 in full Snugs shells.  Perfect fit. Even better than complys.


----------



## ipaulpereira (Aug 11, 2017)

Podster said:


> This little setup never ceases to amaze me!
> 
> 
> 
> Colorfly C3, Xduoo XQ-10, Trinity Phantom Masters - $160 total



Nice one pod! My c3 does the poltergeist thing, keeps scrolling backwards, choosing songs on its own. Gotta lock her up to play smooth then reset with little pins to change folders! Nevertheless, Teh Sound! Esp with Havis!

Colorfly c3 - Topping nx1a - have b3 pro 1


----------



## justrest




----------



## Podster

ipaulpereira said:


> Nice one pod! My c3 does the poltergeist thing, keeps scrolling backwards, choosing songs on its own. Gotta lock her up to play smooth then reset with little pins to change folders! Nevertheless, Teh Sound! Esp with Havis!
> 
> Colorfly c3 - Topping nx1a - have b3 pro 1



Nice shot @iPaul I just ordered a NX1A for myself, been reading it is cleaner than the original and does not suffer from RF interference. I have that NX2 and really love it. Wokei turned me onto the NX1 a long time ago and it always had the power to drive those Havi's nicely


----------



## Evshrug (Aug 11, 2017)

Excellent Pics guys and gals!
  I want to see what DAPs people are loving right now, though this is probably the wrong thread for what I need. I've started traveling a lot (See you guys at RMAF/Future CanJams!), and I can actually say I NEED a DAP to upgrade over my old FiiO X3 mk II.

  The FiiO had great features and connection options (needed at home and at CanJams), but the scroll wheel wasn't accurate and it drove me nuts. I'm fascinated by the new FiiO X3 mk III that they just showed in London in July, with the bluetooth output (and bluetooth remote) and much less jumpy capacitive scroll wheel (like the X1), it's a great price too. However, the Shanling M1 (my last review before becoming sponsored) was even cheaper and offered the bluetooth remote functionality, AND bluetooth streaming or remote control with HiBy app, but the only digital output was USB (Yay USB-C!) and the headphone amp was OK for IEMs, maybe the M2s or new Cayin* would give me the HiBy but better "by itself" functionality. The FiiO X5 mk III looks promising but the slow start up speeds would probably drive me nuts. In general, I had used my FiiO X3 mk II (and my iPod 5th Gen before that) for so long that I'm out of date on the current DAP options.

  If there is a better thread for recommendations, let me know (I stumbled on this one randomly), but I thank everyone for pointing out threads and reviews 

*Edit for spelling


----------



## davidcotton

Turrican2 said:


> AKG K3003 in full Snugs shells.  Perfect fit. Even better than complys.



I miss the feel of silicone ciems, but sweat's too much of an issue for me.   Nice.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Evshrug said:


> Excellent Pics guys and gals!
> I want to see what DAPs people are loving right now, though this is probably the wrong thread for what I need. I've started traveling a lot (See you guys at RMAF/Future CanJams!), and I can actually say I NEED a DAP to upgrade over my old FiiO X3 mk II.
> 
> The FiiO had great features and connection options (needed at home and at CanJams), but the scroll wheel wasn't accurate and it drove me nuts. I'm fascinated by the new FiiO X3 mk III that they just showed in London in July, with the bluetooth output (and bluetooth remote) and much less jumpy capacitive scroll wheel (like the X1), it's a great price too. However, the Shanling M1 (my last review before becoming sponsored) was even cheaper and offered the bluetooth remote functionality, AND bluetooth streaming or remote control with HiBy app, but the only digital output was USB (Yay USB-C!) and the headphone amp was OK for IEMs, maybe the M2s or new Cayun would give me the HiBy but better "by itself" functionality. The FiiO X5 mk III looks promising but the slow start up speeds would probably drive me nuts. In general, I had used my FiiO X3 mk II (and my iPod 5th Gen before that) for so long that I'm out of date on the current DAP options.
> ...



From what I've tested myself, the Opus#1 is the best-sounding player under $600. But it's a barebones DAP, with no wireless functionality or apps. The Shanling M2s has all that crazy stuff you're interested in, and is VERY powerful. It easily drives my Sennheiser HD6XX. For more of my thoughts, read the *Pinky Review*.


----------



## Evshrug (Aug 11, 2017)

I actually read your M2s review a few days ago, and it has me scratching my beard. I had the _same_ emotional reaction when I found the M1 on the NYC CanJam show floor and saw the bluetooth options, and I really am pleased about the USB-C. Are the rumors right about a USB-C to Coax adapter dongle? Cayin apparently has a similar DAP (N3?) with the HiBy Link support, but a more neutral/technical sound signature... not sure which I would prefer, but the Cayin 5i thread was talking about USB-C to Coax adapters (might need a player that can look for it). I'll have to look at the Opus too... under $500 is pretty much my budget. Stretching the budget is kind of a "hmm..."


----------



## Dobrescu George

Evshrug said:


> I actually read your M2s review a few days ago, and it has me scratching my beard. I had the _same_ emotional reaction when I found the M1 on the NYC CanJam show floor and saw the bluetooth options, and I really am pleased about the USB-C. Are the rumors right about a USB-C to Coax adapter dongle? Cayin apparently has a similar DAP (N3?) with the HiBy Link support, but a more neutral/technical sound signature... not sure which I would prefer, but the Cayin 5i thread was talking about USB-C to Coax adapters (might need a player that can look for it). I'll have to look at the Opus too... under $500 is pretty much my budget. Stretching the budget is kind of a "hmm..."



Maybe you'd want to consider FiiO x7mkii if you plan on driving hard to drive headphones. Hidizs AP200 might also be interesting, if you want to spend less. 

At 500$, I'd consider an option including iDSD BL, if it is portable enough for you


----------



## ipaulpereira

Loving this combo. Opus #1 with  Rx prescription adds the right amount of drive, depth and space to a modded t50rp with alpha pads.


----------



## karloil

Evshrug said:


> Are the rumors right about a USB-C to Coax adapter dongle? Cayin apparently has a similar DAP (N3?) with the HiBy Link support, but a more neutral/technical sound signature... not sure which I would prefer, but the Cayin 5i thread was talking about USB-C to Coax adapters (might need a player that can look for it).



The i5 thread does have DIY instructions on how to create a USB C to Coax cable. Alternatively, there's also a link for an online shop where you purchase one. I was considering building one for my then i5 and Mojo pairing. 

In theory, any player with the same USB C connection can use the cable - the pin outs are the same. As long as the DAPs OS support USB Audio Out, then it should work.


----------



## Evshrug

ipaulpereira said:


> Loving this combo. Opus #1 with  Rx prescription adds the right amount of drive, depth and space to a modded t50rp with alpha pads.



Impressive! The T50RP is one of the more current and voltage hungry headphones, the most so that I ever had in my home!


----------



## peskypesky (Aug 13, 2017)

MUCH listening pleasure from this rig






 b

...but I might look for a smaller headphone amp. Any suggestions? Maybe a FiiO A3?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Something new in for review...


----------



## 435279

PinkyPowers said:


> Something new in for review...



Love the reflection.


----------



## Malevolent (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's the rig that I used over the weekend. Sometimes I like to go solo with the AK380; but for the times that I require a fuller sound and that delicious bass boost, the Rx Mk3-B+ is summoned.





AK380 > SXC22 > Rx Mk3-B+ > X8 > K10


----------



## PinkyPowers

SteveOliver said:


> Love the reflection.



lol. I took many shots from a multitude of angles, and they ALL had my reflection. This was the least offense of the lot.

I don't know how I'm going to get enough photos for a smart-looking review. Aeon is a nightmare to photograph.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 13, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> lol. I took many shots from a multitude of angles, and they ALL had my reflection. This was the least offense of the lot.
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get enough photos for a smart-looking review. Aeon is a nightmare to photograph.


Taking pictures outside is always a pain in the derrière because the dynamic range is huge (from very bright light to very dark shadows). Perhaps you can try really early in the morning (for a colder light) or quite close to sundown (for a warmer light).


----------



## Dobrescu George

Wyville said:


> Taking pictures outside is always a pain in the derrière because the dynamic range is huge (from very bright light to very dark shadows). Perhaps you can try really early in the morning (for a colder light) or quite close to sundown (for a warmer light).



I love having that huge dynamic range 

Sadly, only rarely I find the perfect moment to take photos...


----------



## Wyville

Dobrescu George said:


> I love having that huge dynamic range
> 
> Sadly, only rarely I find the perfect moment to take photos...


To get the light right outside is really difficult and depends on so many factors that it also requires a bit of luck or stubbornness (just keep taking shots until one of them nails it).


----------



## Dobrescu George

Wyville said:


> To get the light right outside is really difficult and depends on so many factors that it also requires a bit of luck or stubbornness (just keep taking shots until one of them nails it).



That's only part of the fun though


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#2>Spartan


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 14, 2017)

Giving some love to the long stored away Shures.
DP-S1, SE215


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

ATC Hifi HDA-DP20 with Oriveti New Primacy (Affinity Cable)


----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


> Giving some love to the long stored away Shures.
> DP-S1, SE215



Very nice @Gavin C4 , I could have probably saved myself thousands of dollars had I just quit with this little rig myself Always enjoyable and can be worn all day long without fatigue


----------



## Malevolent

Gavin C4 said:


> Giving some love to the long stored away Shures.
> DP-S1, SE215


Ahhh, the SE215. They were among the first IEMs that I purchased in the early stages of this hobby (obsession?). Things have escalated a lot, since.

Still, fond memories.


----------



## 397324

Hi

That's a well-timed reply. I've just bought a FiiO X5ii from eBay for trips away and the beach and wanted some IEM's for under £100 for it. I was thinking about the SE215, but as you've pointed out, things have progressed.

What would you shortlist? I really like the Fidue A83 and have used it on a couple of good DAP's (FiiO X7 and QP1R), but it's a little more than I wanted to spend for this occasional DAP.

Regards

Darren


----------



## 435279

Darren Cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> That's a well-timed reply. I've just bought a FiiO X5ii from eBay for trips away and the beach and wanted some IEM's for under £100 for it. I was thinking about the SE215, but as you've pointed out, things have progressed.
> 
> ...



What about the MEE Audio Pinnacle P1 for £138.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 14, 2017)

@Darren Cotter  Since there are lots of brands for IEM out there, I am not able to follow all of them. Recent listenings, I found that the Campfire Audio lineup and Audio Technica ATH-E40 are quite promising. For the audio technicas, at your budget, they are also Dynamic drivers same as the SE215. Maybe campfire's utilization of 3D printing for the IEM camber might bring the tuning to a next level, but the certainly brought the price to the next level. Try to audition them first as IEM at the $100 price point might have some major flaws or signature that you don't like. For example the boomy bass of the SE215 that will occasionally cover up or reduce the clarity of the vocals.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Aug 15, 2017)

Opus #2 > Noble Sage:


----------



## Gavin C4

Grabbing the big guns for the day. 
Campfire Andromeda > Onyko DP-S1


----------



## PinkyPowers

Pinky went and did a bad thing.

 

Picked up these tia Fourté from the Classifieds for a good price. By "good price" I mean over double what I've ever before paid for a piece of audio gear. Now I'm scrambling to find a way to pay them off.


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


> Pinky went and did a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these tia Fourté from the Classifieds for a good price. By "good price" I mean over double what I've ever before paid for a piece of audio gear. Now I'm scrambling to find a way to pay them off.



Cannot wait for your review!!!


----------



## PinkyPowers

kubig123 said:


> Cannot wait for your review!!!



Here's a quick one for you: Best IEM's I've ever heard. Better than Encore. Even better than my favorites, the U12.


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> Pinky went and did a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these tia Fourté from the Classifieds for a good price. By "good price" I mean over double what I've ever before paid for a piece of audio gear. Now I'm scrambling to find a way to pay them off.



There is not shame in selling your virtue. A man's gotta survive.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mimouille said:


> There is not shame in selling your virtue. A man's gotta survive.



Too right you are! I shall ply my trade with the song of Michael filling my heart.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 15, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> Pinky went and did a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these tia Fourté from the Classifieds for a good price. By "good price" I mean over double what I've ever before paid for a piece of audio gear. Now I'm scrambling to find a way to pay them off.


That is like a whopping four grand. I would have to sell my kidney for that lol. As I am somehow a careless user, I cannot risk damaging a fragile IEM. I might only consider that amount for headphones such as the Stax 009 or utopia.


----------



## ranfan (Aug 16, 2017)

Last song for this afternoon 


Spoiler: DP-X1 > A1 > OK1


----------



## alphanumerix1

PinkyPowers said:


> Here's a quick one for you: Best IEM's I've ever heard. Better than Encore. Even better than my favorites, the U12.



Review against the u18 tzar hehe


----------



## ezekiel77

PinkyPowers said:


> Pinky went and did a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these tia Fourté from the Classifieds for a good price. By "good price" I mean over double what I've ever before paid for a piece of audio gear. Now I'm scrambling to find a way to pay them off.



Holy... I thought you were on a review tour or something. Congrats on the purchase! May your days of poverty be filled with wonderful sound.


----------



## denis1976

Time to relax


----------



## karloil

denis1976 said:


> Time to relax



Ahhh the HR1, i regret selling mine.


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


> Here's a quick one for you: Best IEM's I've ever heard. Better than Encore. Even better than my favorites, the U12.



I was afraid of that...

I'm not a big fan of the design, quite too bold for me, hopefully they will come out with a custom version.


----------



## PinkyPowers

kubig123 said:


> I was afraid of that...
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the design, quite too bold for me, hopefully they will come out with a custom version.



I agree. They look rather ostentatious. Much less so in person, but still, I'd prefer some aesthetic choices.


----------



## Podster (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't know, for that price that ostentation-ness could rapidly grow on me

This whole rig may have cost less than just the tax on a pair of Tia's


----------



## ranfan

It looks nice IMO. Fits well too when I tried/demo-ed it.


----------



## bmichels

Podster said:


> I don't know, for that price that ostentation-ness could rapidly grow on me
> 
> This whole rig may have cost less than just the tax on a pair of Tia's




Nice.   Where did you got this *very short cable *that goes between the iPad and the Amp ?


----------



## Podster

bmichels said:


> Nice.   Where did you got this *very short cable *that goes between the iPad and the Amp ?



JDS Labs, $5 ea. Still have them listed under cables

https://www.jdslabs.com/store/#featured


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> I don't know, for that price that ostentation-ness could rapidly grow on me



Yeah, I think I'll survive.


----------



## bmichels

Podster said:


> JDS Labs, $5 ea. Still have them listed under cables
> 
> https://www.jdslabs.com/store/#featured


thanks


----------



## alwass89 (Aug 16, 2017)

FiiO X7 Mk II -> LQi Esprit Series UP-OCC Silver Plated Copper 2.5mm Balanced Headphone Cable -> Sony MDR-1A


----------



## PinkyPowers

Spent much of the workday with jaw-dropping audio melting my brain.


----------



## alphanumerix1

PinkyPowers said:


> Spent much of the workday with jaw-dropping audio melting my brain.



Wow thats goals. 

I remember you mentioning you prefered the dunu 3001 im looking to get it over the sage/dorado


----------



## ezekiel77

PinkyPowers said:


> Spent much of the workday with jaw-dropping audio melting my brain.



The Symbio tips look a perfect match with the Fourte.... that might've been 64's plan all along.


----------



## PinkyPowers

alphanumerix1 said:


> Wow thats goals.
> 
> I remember you mentioning you prefered the dunu 3001 im looking to get it over the sage/dorado



I'll have my review of the DUNU up tonight.


----------



## Gavin C4

PinkyPowers said:


> Spent much of the workday with jaw-dropping audio melting my brain.



Nice color combination, black, and orange. Much better than my pair of Christmass trees.


----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


> Nice color combination, black, and orange. Much better than my pair of Christmass trees.



I just wish I had a pair of your Christmas Trees to go with my Christmas Tree


----------



## Podster

Me(e's) never sounded so good


----------



## LoneRanger

Podster said:


> I just wish I had a pair of your Christmas Trees to go with my Christmas Tree



What is that green amp you have there Podster?


----------



## Podster

LoneRanger said:


> What is that green amp you have there Podster?



RSA Tomahawk, you can google Ray Samuels Audio. He makes some great gear


----------



## LoneRanger

Podster said:


> RSA Tomahawk, you can google Ray Samuels Audio. He makes some great gear



Looks real nice - thanks for the info


----------



## Podster

Ray's amps are not cheap but they are top notch, the Tomahawk runs on 2 triple A batteries but they will drive you cans for about 400 hours before needing replaced!


----------



## Podster

My Nutty Lawn Mowing Rig


----------



## Blackground




----------



## kaiss3r

Podster said:


> Yep, guess this really is Bob's last hurrah @ Trinity. I sure think they are easily with the discounted price I happen to like both these babies



Hey mate! I already got mine and it sounds awesome. I'm a little bit disappointed because it doesn't really sit inside your ear lobes like Shure se215; but in terms of built, sound and accesories, it's pretty great.
I'm just wondering about the Sabre Filters. I didn't get color yellow and purple but got green and blue instead. Is it really normal and which is which?


----------



## kel77




----------



## Podster

kaiss3r said:


> Hey mate! I already got mine and it sounds awesome. I'm a little bit disappointed because it doesn't really sit inside your ear lobes like Shure se215; but in terms of built, sound and accesories, it's pretty great.
> I'm just wondering about the Sabre Filters. I didn't get color yellow and purple but got green and blue instead. Is it really normal and which is which?



Not sure how the filters are being sold by Trinity now. Seems someone said the longer filters fit but I also thought they said their longer filters came from another model! Trinity webpage gives filter descriptions but to me even sound different to different individuals. Just email them and ask what long filters they have to fit yours. Good luck and jam on.


----------



## Gavin C4

Safety First.


----------



## stoobot

Gavin C4 said:


> Safety First.



Just out of interest, if that's a pelicase, which size are you using? I've been meaning to pick one up for a while for my little portable set up - but don't want to get one that's too big!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 20, 2017)

stoobot said:


> Just out of interest, if that's a pelicase, which size are you using? I've been meaning to pick one up for a while for my little portable set up - but don't want to get one that's too big!



It is just a random case. Similar in size and look as the Fender case but without the logo. It can only fit the SE846 because my 8 core braided cable is taking up too much space. I am not able to fit in the Onyko DP-S1 together with the SE846. But the case is big enough to fit the DP-S1 plus Andromeda with the stock cable. Here are the size measurements:
Exterior: 132.5mm x 98mm x 40mm
Interior: 105mm x 61mm x 30mm


----------



## Malevolent

Gavin C4 said:


> Nice color combination, black, and orange. Much better than my pair of Christmass trees.


That case looks great! DIY set?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 20, 2017)

Malevolent said:


> That case looks great! DIY set?



Yup, Tailor-made suit for my DP-S1


----------



## Malevolent

Gavin C4 said:


> Yup, Tailor-made suit for my DP-S1


Darn. I was hoping that you found it off-the-shelf somewhere in Tokyo. Japan has a bunch of great audio-related stuff. I'll be returning in November/December; hoping to pick up some nice pouches and cases then.


----------



## ipaulpereira

Really brought out the depth.
Opus #1 
Havi B3 Pro 1
JVC spiral dots large.


----------



## Gavin C4

Bought a new cable for my rig. 
I am starting to like the red and green color combination. Adding some silver to the Christmas tree.


----------



## Podster

ipaulpereira said:


> Really brought out the depth.
> Opus #1
> Havi B3 Pro 1
> JVC spiral dots large.



Not to mention a sound stage as wide as Texas! IMHO that right there is just about all any portable enthusiast ever need in a rig


----------



## Malevolent

Podster said:


> Not to mention a sound stage as wide as Texas! IMHO *that right there is just about all any portable enthusiast ever need in a rig*


What?! That's preposterous! For an audiophile, satisfaction is ever fleeting.


----------



## matthewh133

How is everybody getting their high quality audio files these days? Since what cd got shut down, I'm at a loss. I'm not even sure there's a point in having a DAP for me anymore because I can't get all my new music downloaded, especially in FLAC/320.


----------



## Podster

Malevolent said:


> What?! That's preposterous! For an audiophile, satisfaction is ever fleeting.



OK, now you know why I always say Enthusiast Audiophile is like Post-Humorous My wife says the word was made up so people would pay more money


----------



## Malevolent (Aug 21, 2017)

Podster said:


> OK, now you know why I always say Enthusiast Audiophile is like Post-Humorous My wife says the word was made up so people would pay more money


Your wife is probably right.

My wallet will attest to that.


----------



## Podster

Yeah but I'd still never admit that to her However one might just have audio issues when he takes a $26 DAP with $15 iem and puts them thru a $300 amp LOL


----------



## Kira69

matthewh133 said:


> How is everybody getting their high quality audio files these days? Since what cd got shut down, I'm at a loss. I'm not even sure there's a point in having a DAP for me anymore because I can't get all my new music downloaded, especially in FLAC/320.


Hd-tracks, qobuz, onkyo music, etc.

You can also rip your physical collection.

(Sorry for the offtopic)


----------



## matthewh133

Thanks. It seems they are pretty limited in their music library unfortunately.


----------



## Malevolent

Podster said:


> Yeah but I'd still never admit that to her *However one might just have audio issues when he takes a $26 DAP with $15 iem and puts them thru a $300 amp* LOL


Nothing wrong with that, my friend.

Except, maybe..... the hodgepodge of colors in that stack.


----------



## Podster

Malevolent said:


> Nothing wrong with that, my friend.
> 
> Except, maybe..... the hodgepodge of colors in that stack.



True Dat, sounds far better than it looks


----------



## ms3902

There is something really enjoyable about this simple setup.


----------



## SkyBleu

Nothing too fancy, but gets the job done


----------



## Podster

SkyBleu said:


> Nothing too fancy, but gets the job done



Good looking DAP


----------



## gmahler2u

Hi
I have a question.
Is opus 1 working with Bluetooth?


----------



## Dickymint

SkyBleu said:


> Nothing too fancy, but gets the job done


I!
I like the look of those Phillips headphones and I am really curious to know how they sound but other than actually buying a set, I have no way of hearing them, Damn!


----------



## Podster

gmahler2u said:


> Hi
> I have a question.
> Is opus 1 working with Bluetooth?



Not in this life

*Technical Specifications*

24bit / 192kHz High Resolution Sound
32bit processor core
Cirrus Logic CS4398 x 2EA Dual DAC
ARM Cortex-A9 1.4GHz, Quad-Core CPU DDR3 1GB
SNR 115dB, THD+N 0.0007%, Crosstalk – 130dB, Output 2Vmrs
Low-clock-jitter sensitivity: 50ps(Typ)
4inch TFT Wide Touch Display (480 x 800)
WAV, FLAC, ALAC, AIFF, DSD, WMA,
MP3, OGG, APE(Normal, High, Fast)
Internal Memory 32GB
External Micro SD Card Memory 200GB x 2EA
Enhanced ABS Solid Body and Tempered Glass
Ultra Power Saving Mode
Crosstalk 130dB @ 1KHz,Unbalanced / 135dB @ 1KHz, Balanced
Output Impedance Balanced out 2.5mm(1ohm) / PHONES 3.5mm(2ohm)
Output Level Unbalanced 2.1Vrms / Balanced 2.3Vrms(Condition No Loa


----------



## gmahler2u

Podster said:


> Not in this life
> 
> *Technical Specifications*
> 
> ...


Thank you for  your info.


----------



## alphanumerix1

gmahler2u said:


> Hi
> I have a question.
> Is opus 1 working with Bluetooth?



no.


----------



## SkyBleu

Dickymint said:


> I!
> I like the look of those Phillips headphones and I am really curious to know how they sound but other than actually buying a set, I have no way of hearing them, Damn!


Haha, they're great cans for the budget price you pay (even better when you slap some HM5 earpads on them). Have a look on YouTube and the discussion thread for them, heaps of info, but most people rate them quite highly


----------



## N3verender

Work setup:


----------



## PinkyPowers

N3verender said:


> Work setup:



Great setup! Awesomely smooth audio.


----------



## hung031086




----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## karloil




----------



## qafro

Hi 

How's the sound quality of  NFB-28 





PinkyPowers said:


>


----------



## PinkyPowers

qafro said:


> Hi
> 
> How's the sound quality of  NFB-28



There is no NFB-28 in that photo. Just the Opus#2 and Empire Ears Spartan IV CIEM.

But to answer your question anyway: The NFB-28 is profoundly natural-sounding, and resolves at the highest level. Much like the Opus#2, but on a slightly larger scale. Being a Sabre DAC, you might fear a bright, analytical tone. The NFB-28 is anything but. There's such body and smoothness that even the HD800 sounds a touch warm, and oh so musical.


----------



## cj3209

Great CIEMs there.  What cables are you using?

BTW, I'm enjoying your U12s.   



hung031086 said:


>


----------



## hung031086 (Aug 26, 2017)

cj3209 said:


> Great CIEMs there.  What cables are you using?
> 
> BTW, I'm enjoying your U12s.


Im using EA Thor Silver II with my A12, but i prefer a plussound gold plated hybrid to pair with it.
And just a stock cable with A18. My PW No.5 cable will arrive next week.
Glad to heard that you're enyoying my U12 .


----------



## AnakChan

Thoughts here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/noble-audio-the-wizard-returns.684787/page-1744#post-13683822


----------



## Audiotistic

hung031086 said:


>



Wow, nice setup!


----------



## kubig123

Sony WM1Z > Whiplash TWau Reference Gold Plated Silver > SE5U


----------



## vindrum




----------



## Oscar-HiFi

AnakChan said:


> Thoughts here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/noble-audio-the-wizard-returns.684787/page-1744#post-13683822



Excellent review, I have still got to write mine up (got the standard aluminium ones) but for the price they set the bar quite high. Especially since this is only a dual driver IEM


----------



## alphanumerix1 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Aug 30, 2017)

My IEM's with the cable pairings I like the most currently 

Inearz P350 with Atlas Zeno IEM (OCC)
64 Audio U6 with homemade Toxic Viper (SPC)
Noble Sage with Effect Ares II (UPOCC)


----------



## Podster

Jesus, this one page alone has me lusting like a 16 year old boy Pinky, those Spartan's are just too sweet looking and all I've been reading on all the 64's if I ever take the leap I'm thinking 64 will be getting my hard earned cash-O-la I should be embarrassed even posting my rig today


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> I should be embarrassed even posting my rig today



Never!

I was playing around with dreaded Bluetooth today at work.

The Klipsch X12 BT Neckband.


 
 

It's actually... _not_... all that dreadful. In fact, I quite like it.


----------



## Podster

THX Pinky, back to my best (at least for now)





Well these two rigs could be a toss up


----------



## jmills8




----------



## PinkyPowers (Aug 31, 2017)

Opus#2>EA Thor II>tia Fourté


----------



## Left Channel

Kickstarter black PonoPlayer with Westone UM Pro 30 IEMs, saying high to some Schiit friends.

One cracked screen repair so far. Found a nice triangular eyeglass case for it after that.


----------



## bvng3540

HEAVEN


----------



## roddin

Still new in this field. Usually alternate between the 2 iems depending on my mood. waiting on the chord mojo i bought from massdrop


----------



## PinkyPowers

What do you do when you've spent the day listening to god-tier audio gear? You relax with your third-fiddle DAP, and a $99 IEM.

 

Cayin i5>Oriveti Basic


----------



## willywill

$38 IEM's and i love them


----------



## El Gringo

Ready for backpacking with only 126g to carry in my pocket and dozens of hours non-stop playing music 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## PinkyPowers

I know how you feel. 

My Opus#2>tia Fourté really is like carrying my desktop system in my pocket.


----------



## Kundi

PinkyPowers said:


> What do you do when you've spent the day listening to god-tier audio gear? You relax with your third-fiddle DAP, and a $99 IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> Cayin i5>Oriveti Basic



How are the tips that come with the Oriveti? Or do you use other ones?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Kundi said:


> How are the tips that come with the Oriveti? Or do you use other ones?



They are decent, but I am using JVC Spiral Dots.


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## karloil

pr0b3r said:


>



how's the pairing?


----------



## dobigstuff




----------



## dobigstuff




----------



## pr0b3r

karloil said:


> how's the pairing?



I tested the stack with my Pioneer CH9T as I currently don't have high impedance earbuds or headphones with me right now.  I could hear better airiness and the bass seemed more refined compared to directly driving the CH9T with the Opus#1.  The PB3 is quite neutral so I didn't expect to hear any dramatic changes.  The Opus#1 will definitely benefit from the added driving power though.


----------



## karloil

pr0b3r said:


> I tested the stack with my Pioneer CH9T as I currently don't have high impedance earbuds or headphones with me right now.  I could hear better airiness and the bass seemed more refined compared to directly driving the CH9T with the Opus#1.  The PB3 is quite neutral so I didn't expect to hear any dramatic changes.  The Opus#1 will definitely benefit from the added driving power though.



Thanks for your impressions. this amp keeps on popping in my radar just as i'm about to forget about it....it's trying to tell me something.


----------



## pr0b3r

karloil said:


> Thanks for your impressions. this amp keeps on popping in my radar just as i'm about to forget about it....it's trying to tell me something.



If you don't have that much portable amps lying around, then you might want to give this nifty amp a try.  It stacks well to most DAPs due to its size and form factor, and given its neutral tonality (at least to my ears), it doesn't colorize the music that much (or not at all).


----------



## karloil

pr0b3r said:


> If you don't have that much portable amps lying around, then you might want to give this nifty amp a try.  It stacks well to most DAPs due to its size and form factor, and given its neutral tonality (at least to my ears), it doesn't colorize the music that much (or not at all).



Haha i just have 1 amp and i rarely use it too....but let me audition them again and see if it will do justice to my gears.


----------



## Podster (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## AnakChan

Out with the iBasso DX200 and the new AMP3 2.5mm balanced-only amp (Tralucent Uber cable with FitEar Titan in my ears)  :-


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Going fairly simple today, ATC Hifi HDA-DP20 with the Westone UM Pro10


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> Out with the iBasso DX200 and the new AMP3 2.5mm balanced-only amp (Tralucent Uber cable with FitEar Titan in my ears)  :-



Nice Anak, THX for not putting those sweet iem/ciem socks in this shot and teasing me with what I can't seem to get here stateside 

Doing a little (Never the less) sweet sounding budget rig myself today





Colorfly C3/Topping NX1s/4in1 Hybrids


----------



## AnakChan

Oh you need those socks to prevent the IEMs from scratching each other .


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> Oh you need those socks to prevent the IEMs from scratching each other .



Oh that just hurts Anak I'd love to get all three colors and that nice Van Nuys case they live in but can't seem to find them here stateside that I can purchase! Seems like the links provided me all said can't ship stateside

Woot Woot, found another rig in my desk and had to switch out


----------



## fiascogarcia

Podster said:


> Oh that just hurts Anak I'd love to get all three colors and that nice Van Nuys case they live in but can't seem to find them here stateside that I can purchase! Seems like the links provided me all said can't ship stateside
> 
> Woot Woot, found another rig in my desk and had to switch out


My alternative was buying some "mojo bags" on Ebay.


----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> Nice Anak, THX for not putting those sweet iem/ciem socks in this shot and teasing me with what I can't seem to get here stateside
> 
> Doing a little (Never the less) sweet sounding budget rig myself today
> 
> ...


What do you think of the NX1s? I got the black version but now I see it, the sliver looks good as well. Quite a nifty little amp and the battery lasts for years! (Slight exaggeration, months...)


----------



## Podster

Dickymint said:


> What do you think of the NX1s? I got the black version but now I see it, the sliver looks good as well. Quite a nifty little amp and the battery lasts for years! (Slight exaggeration, months...)



I love it, cleaner than the original one as well as about two thirds the thickness otherwise the dimensions are about the same. I purposely bought this one in silver because I did not have a silver amp and really digging it with the C3, not sure if I mentioned but was using Xduoo XQ-10 with the C3 but have moved it over to my Benjie T6 and now have an ultra budget amped setup






It does sadden me at how fast this TFZ S1s cable is tarnishing to green though


----------



## cathee

undisputed super-feather-weight champion of the world... *ding*ding**


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Eros II finally turned up


----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> I love it, cleaner than the original one as well as about two thirds the thickness otherwise the dimensions are about the same. I purposely bought this one in silver because I did not have a silver amp and really digging it with the C3, not sure if I mentioned but was using Xduoo XQ-10 with the C3 but have moved it over to my Benjie T6 and now have an ultra budget amped setup
> 
> 
> 
> It does sadden me at how fast this TFZ S1s cable is tarnishing to green though


From where did you get that nifty little connector that goes between your amp and dap? I have seen them before but still not found out where they come from!


----------



## Podster

Dickymint said:


> From where did you get that nifty little connector that goes between your amp and dap? I have seen them before but still not found out where they come from!



Look under cables, $4.99

https://www.jdslabs.com/store/#featured


----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> Look under cables, $4.99
> 
> https://www.jdslabs.com/store/#featured


Thank you, got one ordered now.


----------



## Podster

Dickymint said:


> Thank you, got one ordered now.



I order them three at a time as the little devils seem to sprout legs LOL


----------



## PinkyPowers

My cans for the last leg of the workday. 






Meze 99 Classics with Brainwavz sheepskin angled pads


----------



## Morimoriya 62

HD800S ,DX200,X8 GPS PLUSSOUND . Realizing a dream


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## karloil




----------



## meomap

karloil said:


>



Let me guess. Your cable is DHC Symbiotic V3  Silver 8 braided ?


----------



## Mimouille

karloil said:


>


Yes the cable looks  nice which is it?


----------



## karloil

Mimouille said:


> Yes the cable looks  nice which is it?





meomap said:


> Let me guess. Your cable is DHC Symbiotic V3  Silver 8 braided ?



far from it...it's a DIYed hybrid cable made by a local DIYer.  sounds _far better_ than branded cables that i've heard...and costs far less cheaper


----------



## Redcarmoose

AnakChan said:


>






Yep.


----------



## jmills8

AnakChan said:


>


Back then I bought $20 USD blank cassette tapes which suppose to have/give the best hifi sound.


----------



## AnakChan

jmills8 said:


> Back then I bought $20 USD blank cassette tapes which suppose to have/give the best hifi sound.


And riight now I'm looking at USD$140 Sony ceramic blank tapes


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> And riight now I'm looking at USD$140 Sony ceramic blank tapes


I remember I used to buy great tapes as well, but would pick up a lot of noise when ripping CDs to listen on my Walkman. I guess you need a great stereo or something.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> Yep.


Comicly I have been using my old sony mz n1 minidisc player over past few weeks. Loved using it again. I've even bought some new blank mini discs


----------



## jmills8

.


----------



## jmills8

AnakChan said:


> And riight now I'm looking at USD$140 Sony ceramic blank tapes


I was talking about the mid 1980s.


----------



## Dickymint

jmills8 said:


> I was talking about the mid 1980s.


I still have my Nakamichi LX3 and it sounds pretty good!


----------



## willywill

How i like to start my afternoon


----------



## jmills8

Dickymint said:


> I still have my Nakamichi LX3 and it sounds pretty good!


Nice, I had one in my car with a Mcintosh amp. Loved it hence the top blank cassette at the Mcintosh shop


----------



## MisterMudd

Recently moved into a new house and rummaging through old boxes. Listening to this over breakfast.


----------



## karloil

Monday woes be gone...


----------



## kel77

Monday blues.


----------



## karloil




----------



## 435279

I was using that exact same source setup today, iem for me though was the SE846.


----------



## ezekiel77 (Sep 13, 2017)

A back-to-basics, ultraportable setup. Sansa Clip Zip > Null Audio Ethos > KZ ZST Colorful


----------



## jmills8

ezekiel77 said:


> A back-to-basics, ultraportable setup. Sansa Clip Zip > Null Audio Ethos > KZ ZST


Its interesting how many start the chase to get the "best" , they buy, and buy and buy then realise they used to really enjoy the music with what they had many years ago.


----------



## ezekiel77

jmills8 said:


> Its interesting how many start the chase to get the "best" , they buy, and buy and buy then realise they used to really enjoy the music with what they had many years ago.


Very true. I can't listen to a lot of music with TOTL gear, bcos not everything is recorded that well. Knew something was up when I had to change my music to keep up with the gear.  Wise words, man.


----------



## ThomasHK

This getting silly...


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> This getting silly...


I did that. Basically if the Mojo had a real amp it would be perfect. The Vorg needs something more to hit the spot. That dap is meh.


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> I did that. Basically if the Mojo had a real amp it would be perfect. The Vorg needs something more to hit the spot. That dap is meh.



I actually just took that picture for a laugh 

My office stack is Mojo + Pure II+. On the go I just use the AK70, which will soon be replaced by a Ryuzoh modded AK70 .


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> I actually just took that picture for a laugh
> 
> My office stack is Mojo + Pure II+. On the go I just use the AK70, which will soon be replaced by a Ryuzoh modded AK70 .


Around HK I ran into bigger towers. Hugo, tube amp,SS amp, another amp, dap. They put it in their back pack.


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> Around HK I ran into bigger towers. Hugo, tube amp,SS amp, another amp, dap. They put it in their back pack.



Haha, yeah, occasionally you would see guys like that on the MTR. What baffled me in some cases was that they had a monster stack but listening to some old Sony studio headphones or something. Maybe a little cookoo for real.


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> Haha, yeah, occasionally you would see guys like that on the MTR. What baffled me in some cases was that they had a monster stack but listening to some old Sony studio headphones or something. Maybe a little cookoo for real.


This guy had this in his Fanny Pack.


----------



## ezekiel77

It's not just an amp game but an interconnect game as well. How do they even a/b to decide on the final stack?


----------



## AnakChan

You wanna see a stack ??? Not mine naturally...


----------



## ThomasHK

AnakChan said:


> You wanna see a stack ??? Not mine naturally...



What... There's barely a good reason to connect a portable amp to a Mojo (is there actually one? ), what possible point is there in connecting amp after amp after amp except increasing noise?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Kinera H3 with Final tips and Opus #2 player


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> What... There's barely a good reason to connect a portable amp to a Mojo (is there actually one? ), what possible point is there in connecting amp after amp after amp except increasing noise?


hugo for dac use.


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> hugo for dac use.


 sure, I was referring to my own stacking shenanigans


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> sure, I was referring to my own stacking shenanigans


Well the mojo and hugo amp lacks some punch but their dacs are very good.


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> You wanna see a stack ??? Not mine naturally...



LOL, what happens after you leave Lego's behind!


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Its interesting how many start the chase to get the "best" , they buy, and buy and buy then realise they used to really enjoy the music with what they had many years ago.



IMHO no truer words have ever been spoken here especially in this thread of all threads!

Got some smooth jazz playing in the old Gray Ghost rig here and it sounds..............well smooth


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## Gavin C4

Braiding on cable in replacement of a colored sleeve. 
It slightly reduces the microphonic effect. lol


----------



## kubig123

alphanumerix1 said:


>




Like it! 
The new ME.1, how do they sound?


----------



## karloil

kubig123 said:


> Like it!
> The new ME.1, how do they sound?



I think those are the IT03


----------



## Podster

I guess one could spend thousands more but for me and in the portable environment I find this setup in balanced mode to be sonic nirvana but yet I still throw money at this crazy hobby


----------



## rodel808




----------



## Podster

Ooh, I bet Amy sounds sweet on those Andromeda's

Nice little player you got there


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## SemRumo

Nice pair of iems.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Sep 15, 2017)

Time for my intermittant audio porn photo dump.

Enjoy 


FiiO X7ii, Monk earbuds and Jomo 6R with Double Helix Cable.


Clear Tune Monitors VS-4


Opus#2, Clear Tune Monitors VS-4, Double Helix Cable




With Symbio Mandarines tips


FiiO X7ii and Shozy Hibiki



Opus#2 and Kinera


Kinera earphones with DHC cable


Opus#2 and iBasso CB-13 cable


Opus#2, iBasso CB-13 cable and Campfire Audio Andromeda.

 
Headphone switcher with ALO Audio cables

 
FiiO X7ii and Advanced AcousticWerkes with Double Helix Cable



IBasso DX200 and CB-13 cable


Fiio X7ii and Jomo 6R


Campfire Audio Jupiter


----------



## Podster

Ah, such a boring life eh @ExpatinJapan  Fulfilling the dreams of hundreds out here in a single post! (It's a Superman thang)

Here's a little ditty I picked up in the Low Rent district





OK, something a little more serious




N3/Masters w/Vyrus II extended Gunmetal nozzles


----------



## N3verender (Sep 15, 2017)

ExpatinJapan said:


> Time for my intermittant audio porn photo dump.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



Awesome setups


----------



## Podster

THX @N3verender of course for ExPats that should have read Awesomer setups LOL


----------



## N3verender

Podster said:


> THX @N3verender of course for ExPats that should have read Awesomer setups LOL


Ha!


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Sep 15, 2017)

FiiO X7ii and ATH-ESW11



Podster said:


> THX @N3verender of course for ExPats that should have read Awesomer setups LOL



Haha thanks.

I have more photos (and shxxty memes) on my Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/headpie/




And old review session pic


Meze Classic 99 and CEntrance Hifi-skyn with ipod touch 6G 128GB using flacplayer


Opus#1 and Pai Audio earbuds

 
Shozy Zero

 
Campfire Audio Andromeda, CEntrance 
DACportable and ipod touch 6G with Flacplayer app


Lear two pin bluetooth connector, Advanced AcousticWerkes W300U


Hifiman MegaMini and Ubsound Orchestra


Opus#1 and Meze earphones

 
Cozoy Rei dac/amp and Campfire Audio Vega

 
IBasso DX200 and iBasso IT03

 
ifi Black, DX200




iBasso DX200, Dita awesome plug cable and Campfire Audio Vega


----------



## hung031086

DX200 w/AMP3 > PW No.5 > 64Audio A18


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is a beauty in both aspect and sound!


----------



## Mimouille

Very revealing combo, borderline harsh, even though the complys tame that aspect a bit.


----------



## Dickymint

Folks, what is your opinion, I find that having the headphone out socket at the bottom a right pain, you cannot set the unit down on it's bottom and if you have it in your pocket, it feels all wrong! Personally I would prefer it at the top and any amp modules etc, at the top please! Charging connections can go at the bottom for use with a docking station but headphone out, please at the top! In fact I would prefer all connections either at the top or some on the side. I know some people will disagree but it's just my opinion.. And more right angled headphone connectors please...


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Still enjoying this setup.


----------



## 397324




----------



## kubig123

New baby in town!


----------



## PinkyPowers

kubig123 said:


> New baby in town!



Is that the Unique Melody planar?


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


> Is that the Unique Melody planar?


Yep!

Fresh from the oven


----------



## PinkyPowers

kubig123 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Fresh from the oven



Very nice. I hope to review them before too long.


----------



## kubig123 (Sep 18, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> Very nice. I hope to review them before too long.


Did you already get a set?


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Podster

Argh, impatiently waiting on that new balanced cable!


----------



## LaCap

Current mood:


----------



## PinkyPowers

kubig123 said:


> Did you already get a set?



Not yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Mr rig for today, trusty Opus #2 with the Earnine EN120, they are bloody awesome for a single BA driver and excellent price


----------



## pr0b3r

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Mr rig for today, trusty Opus #2 with the Earnine EN120, they are bloody awesome for a single BA driver and excellent price



@Oscar-HiFi how is the EN120 compared to the EN2J?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

pr0b3r said:


> @Oscar-HiFi how is the EN120 compared to the EN2J?



I have not heard the EN2J unfortunately. The EN120 are fairly even balanced from top to bottom with excellent control and detail, and a slight hint of brightness but they are not harsh or fatiguing.


----------



## pr0b3r

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I have not heard the EN2J unfortunately. The EN120 are fairly even balanced from top to bottom with excellent control and detail, and a slight hint of brightness but they are not harsh or fatiguing.



Thanks man!  I also hear the EN2J as balanced overall but may slightly lack body from a basshead's perspective. Leaning towards north of neutral too.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 20, 2017)

Fiio X7 MK II > OPTICAL > Chord Mojo > Denon AH-D7200


----------



## PinkyPowers

I enjoyed some quality time with the Oriveti New Primacy at work today.

 

 

Opus#2>Affinity Cable>New Primacy


----------



## 397324 (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Oscar-HiFi




----------



## sp3llv3xit (Sep 21, 2017)

Dita Dream


----------



## Podster

So my new balanced cable has not arrived just yet but even SE these Black Mamba's are as warm, sweet and detailed as the originals(P-1's)





Liking the Red on Red @Darren Cotter 

New Primacy has been calling my name @PinkyPowers , shame on you


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> New Primacy has been calling my name @PinkyPowers , shame on you



It's a delight.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> It's a delight.



Yeah right, still trying to figure out if this is adding sugar on top or pouring salt on my wound  LOL


----------



## tiddlywinks

Todays combo - Plenue 1, FLC 8S


----------



## Oscar-HiFi




----------



## Dobrescu George

Oscar-HiFi said:


>



Ooo, I have both and the pairing is quite nice!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Dobrescu George said:


> Ooo, I have both and the pairing is quite nice!



Love the clarity of Ety's


----------



## fiascogarcia

ExpatinJapan said:


> FiiO X7ii and ATH-ESW11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What tips are you using with the Vegas?  Thanks!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

fiascogarcia said:


> What tips are you using with the Vegas?  Thanks!



In that picture the JVC Spiral Tips.

But now I am using the Symbio Mandarines tips


----------



## fiascogarcia

ExpatinJapan said:


> In that picture the JVC Spiral Tips.
> 
> But now I am using the Symbio Mandarines tips


Thanks!  I have both of those, though I wish the bore on the Mandarin W's was a little larger.


----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## LondonGecko

Not the flashiest here, but I love it.


----------



## kubig123

WM1Z and AAW W900, lovely combo


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

LondonGecko said:


> Not the flashiest here, but I love it.



Nice cable  (I have one for my CIEM's)


----------



## Mimouille

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Nice cable  (I have one for my CIEM's)


Which cable is it?


----------



## LondonGecko

Mimouille said:


> Which cable is it?



Atlas Zeno IEM


----------



## Podster

A humble entry for the day




Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10, NICEHCK UE Custom 8MM DD, Pen pocket wonder


----------



## willywill

Tiny but mighty, Final Audio did a fine job tuning the E2000


----------



## cj3209

Symbio ear tips work best for me.  Better than comply foams which dull the sound for me.

CJ


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## 397324




----------



## SixthFall (Sep 23, 2017)

Just picked up an ALO Audio Rx, and absolutely loving the combo. Superbly musical and smooth, with otherworldly extension and imaging. Love it!


----------



## SilverEars

AnakChan said:


>


Looks like Star Lord's walkman. haha.


----------



## cj3209

SilverEars said:


> Looks like Star Lord's walkman. haha.




They don't make 'em like that anymore...


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## karloil

Nice addition to the family


----------



## kubig123

karloil said:


> Nice addition to the family



Nice cable!!!


----------



## ezekiel77

kubig123 said:


> WM1Z and AAW W900, lovely combo


Is that the Whiplash TWag? I use it too. Awesome cable!


----------



## kubig123

ezekiel77 said:


> Is that the Whiplash TWag? I use it too. Awesome cable!



correct!!!
Amazing cable, I'm a big fan of Whiplash, Craig really knows something about cables.


----------



## karloil

kubig123 said:


> Nice cable!!!



Thanks! Still trying to straighten the cable, but i think it has all to do with how it was braided...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

FiiO X7ii, Opus#2 and Campfire Audio Lyra ii


----------



## ThomasHK (Sep 25, 2017)

AK70 with Ryuzoh mod. Noble Audio Katana  The AK70 MOD is playing in a whole other league.


----------



## Meikelathome

My travel rig, love it


----------



## rodel808

Shanling M1 + RSA "The Tomahawk" + CA Vega


----------



## CJG888

Hotel room setup:

HD FLAC files
IBasso DX50 as digital transport
IBasso coaxial digital interconnect
Audio-gd R2R-11 DAC/amp (solid core mains lead)
Beyerdynamic DT 150 recabled with Mogami 2534






OK, it won't fit in a pocket!


----------



## Montyburns

rodel808 said:


> Shanling M1 + RSA "The Tomahawk" + CA Vega


Literally like everything about this photo.


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 - > Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp - > ifi Iematch - > Final Audio FI-BA-SS is godlike!!!


----------



## CJG888

How do you like the IEMatch? I'm considering one to use with my Heaven Vs, which are ridiculously sensitive to hiss.


----------



## CJG888

Is it just an impedance adapter (a posh resistor in a box)?


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> How do you like the IEMatch? I'm considering one to use with my Heaven Vs, which are ridiculously sensitive to hiss.



My FAD Fi-bi-ss will hiss a lot when I using my Cypher Labs Trio tube amp to drive, put a IFi IEmatch in the chain not only remove the hiss but also sounds better, darker background, more details can be heard and also with no coloration added. I'm very happy with the sound.


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> Is it just an impedance adapter (a posh resistor in a box)?



IFi mentioned it is not as simple as that.


----------



## CJG888

The best solution would probably be a transformer, but that would be much bigger and more expensive!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 26, 2017)

Used iFi iematch with the Andro, it works. It is able to remove the hiss. Impedance adapter may change the sound signature too much on the Andro due to the change in output impedance. There is not much sound signature change to the Andro when using the iFi iematch, so its just as iFi stated. It is not simply an impedance adapter, it is able to keep the output impedannce at 1 or 2.5 and removing hiss at the same time.


----------



## CJG888

How strongly does it attenuate?


----------



## Womaz




----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Opus #2 > Plussound Exo Copper > Noble Sage


----------



## PinkyPowers

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Opus #2 > Plussound Exo Copper > Noble Sage



Looking good!

I can also confirm the Effect Audio Ares II pairs beautifully with Sage.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

PinkyPowers said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I can also confirm the Effect Audio Ares II pairs beautifully with Sage.



I have one of those too  along with Eros II


----------



## PinkyPowers

Pinky's work gear for the day...






Opus#2>VE Zen 2.0


----------



## N3verender

PinkyPowers said:


> Pinky's work gear for the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like the Zen?


----------



## PinkyPowers

I like it a lot. Very clear, but warm. Great mids and highs, but the lows aren't stellar... but pleasant enough.


----------



## N3verender

PinkyPowers said:


> I like it a lot. Very clear, but warm. Great mids and highs, but the lows aren't stellar... but pleasant enough.



Awesome. I've always been interested in trying a pair.


----------



## N3verender

Picked up some new IEMs for work.


----------



## Bengkia369

PinkyPowers said:


> Pinky's work gear for the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great to see another Opus #2 user here!


----------



## Kundi

N3verender said:


> Picked up some new IEMs for work.



U6's?


----------



## N3verender

Kundi said:


> U6's?


Yup. I quite like them so far.


----------



## hung031086

Day and Night gears.
DX200 w/AMP3 > 64Audio A18
N3 > Shozy BK


----------



## hemipowered007

X3i(transport)>custom coax interconnect>ifi micro black label> Sony ex1000 w asg sure seal tips


----------



## jmills8

hemipowered007 said:


> X3i(transport)>custom coax interconnect>ifi micro black label> Sony ex1000 w asg sure seal tips


Huge connector


----------



## hemipowered007

jmills8 said:


> Huge connector



It just sits on a desk, or my lap, so it's not an issue for me. The ifi is a brick anyway, not really pocketable. I do wish I would have had a 90 degree interconnect made but this one was cheap. Couldn't find any interconnects for it on any websites, so it is what it is


----------



## jmills8

hemipowered007 said:


> It just sits on a desk, or my lap, so it's not an issue for me. The ifi is a brick anyway, not really pocketable. I do wish I would have had a 90 degree interconnect made but this one was cheap. Couldn't find any interconnects for it on any websites, so it is what it is


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

N3verender said:


> Picked up some new IEMs for work.



How are you liking the U6 with M15 modules?

I recommend getting an Effect Audio Eros II cable for them at some point, perfect pairing with the M15 module


----------



## N3verender

Oscar-HiFi said:


> How are you liking the U6 with M15 modules?
> 
> I recommend getting an Effect Audio Eros II cable for them at some point, perfect pairing with the M15 module



So far, I'm liking the M15 more than the M20 but I've only had a few days with them. 

Thanks for the cable suggestion, they look great.


----------



## Wyville

N3verender said:


> Yup. I quite like them so far.


Yeah, me too. I currently have @Oscar-HiFi's pair on loan and a good (balanced) cable really opens them up to show what a great and natural sound they have. Here they are with my Ares II (will nick Oscar's Eros II soon).


----------



## N3verender

Wyville said:


> Yeah, me too. I currently have @Oscar-HiFi's pair on loan and a good (balanced) cable really opens them up to show what a great and natural sound they have. Here they are with my Ares II (will nick Oscar's Eros II soon).



I'm going to have to pick that cable up for sure now .

What eartips are you using there?


----------



## Wyville

N3verender said:


> I'm going to have to pick that cable up for sure now .
> 
> What eartips are you using there?


I don't know what tips they are exactly, they came with my Custom Art Ei.3. Red core silicone ones that are quite similar to the RHA tips Oscar sent along because they worked well, but these have a slightly different type of silicone that has a little more grip for my ears. They fit very well (same as the RHA tips).


----------



## N3verender

Wyville said:


> I don't know what tips they are exactly, they came with my Custom Art Ei.3. Red core silicone ones that are quite similar to the RHA tips Oscar sent along because they worked well, but these have a slightly different type of silicone that has a little more grip for my ears. They fit very well (same as the RHA tips).



Thanks Wyville!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Yeah, me too. I currently have @Oscar-HiFi's pair on loan and a good (balanced) cable really opens them up to show what a great and natural sound they have. Here they are with my Ares II (will nick Oscar's Eros II soon).



Just finished my write up of the Eros II in preparation for you to steal it on friday  

Bring the U6 to the show too, as you know the sound now it'll be a good one to test cables with


----------



## Wyville (Sep 27, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Just finished my write up of the Eros II in preparation for you to steal it on friday
> 
> Bring the U6 to the show too, as you know the sound now it'll be a good one to test cables with


Hope I didn't cause you any stress to get the review finished! 

Looking forward to Friday. I just picked up a lovely single malt Scotch to toast to Horus!


----------



## Podster

My favorite balanced pairings w/Opus #1




Yet here I am just a jamming away on my Oh Black Betty rig today, go figure


----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #3 and Ety ER4-XR. Review is also up on Audiophile Heaven: *https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2017/09/etymotic-er4-xr-precision-performance-power.html*


----------



## Podster

Enjoying the "Purple Rose of Cayin" today


----------



## karloil

these 2 will do just fine....for now


----------



## Podster

karloil said:


> these 2 will do just fine....for now



Well I should hope so Makes me afraid to post my meager rig today


----------



## Bengkia369

Not much to say other than the word AWESOME!!!


----------



## Podster

Bengkia369 said:


> Not much to say other than the word AWESOME!!!



Nice @Bengkia369 , I'm even bottom floor on Grado's too


----------



## 435279

Got to start somewhere.  I wish I hadn't sold my SR80 now, I miss the Grado sound.


----------



## Podster

SteveOliver said:


> Got to start somewhere.  I wish I hadn't sold my SR80 now, I miss the Grado sound.



I understand and to this day my $59.95 SR60's are one of my best HiFi purchases ever, I can only imagine how sweet Bengkia's PS500 sound much less a pair of GS2000e's(why can't they make a biting your nails Emoticon huh)! Here's a shot with the lights on, the U2 30GB Classic coupled with the Tomahawk really sound sweet on my 60's


----------



## Bengkia369

My Opus #2 fires up my Grado GS1000 with red drivers well, of course it scales up with better amplification.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Shanling M3s>EA Thor II>tia Fourté


----------



## cathee

This morning's dog walking combo...


----------



## Dobrescu George

cathee said:


> This morning's dog walking combo...



You take that camera as well when you\'re walking your doggo?


----------



## cathee

Dobrescu George said:


> You take that camera as well when you\'re walking your doggo?



The Colonel prefers to take his walks during sunrise/sunset hours, the light is too good not to bring your camera


----------



## willywill

Gambling at Virgin Casino while my Spotify time capsule plays in the background.


----------



## Morimoriya 62

Challenge ibasso Dx200 Amp3 with Aune x7s


----------



## 397324




----------



## Dobrescu George

Darren Cotter said:


>



I really hope that at some point you'll find something you're fully comfortable with. Been seeing a lot of bad luck for you lately...


----------



## 397324

Thanks. I was always happy with my previous QP1R, just wanted to try other DAPS. Trouble is, I live in Jersey, Channel Islands. For those of you not familiar with Jersey, it is a 9 by 5 mile island between England and France, and as you can imagine, we have no specialist hi-fi dealers, let alone those who sell high-end portable equipment.


----------



## muffin9988




----------



## davidcotton

Very Very nice!  What ciems are those?


----------



## muffin9988

davidcotton said:


> Very Very nice!  What ciems are those?



Thanks!  That's a pair of Noble K10's, attached a glamour shot from Noble too:


----------



## haiku

Preferred set up


----------



## Dobrescu George

An excellent combination!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Still digging the hell out of this setup.


----------



## ThomasHK

muffin9988 said:


>


What cable is that? Looks neat.


----------



## PinkyPowers

ThomasHK said:


> What cable is that? Looks neat.



Looks like a Linum, to me. But I'm curious as well.


----------



## pr0b3r

Looks like a *Linum G2 SuperBaX*

* *


----------



## muffin9988

ThomasHK said:


> What cable is that? Looks neat.



Linum Super Bax - easily the most ergonomic cable I've seen/used, ridiculously thin/light/flexible 

Sound-wise I also find it also manages to retain an IEM's characteristics remarkably well without losing detail or changing the low/mids/high balance compared to some other cables, despite its small size, but that's for another thread..


----------



## Podster




----------



## ExpatinJapan (Oct 4, 2017)

Echobox Explorer X1













ATH-ESW11 Ltd.Ed, Campfire Audio Vega

 

StarbuXing with the Echobox Explorer X1, Effect Audio 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm adaptor, iBasso CB13 cable, Campfire Audio Andromeda


----------



## Mimouille

muffin9988 said:


> Linum Super Bax - easily the most ergonomic cable I've seen/used, ridiculously thin/light/flexible
> 
> Sound-wise I also find it also manages to retain an IEM's characteristics remarkably well without losing detail or changing the low/mids/high balance compared to some other cables, despite its small size, but that's for another thread..


Great cable but too tangly in my humble opinion.


----------



## ThomasHK

Mimouille said:


> Great cable but too tangly in my humble opinion.



So even the SuperBax is tangly? Crap... I have a Bax and it's so close to being great, but it's just too fiddly and tangly.


----------



## Mimouille

ThomasHK said:


> So even the SuperBax is tangly? Crap... I have a Bax and it's so close to being great, but it's just too fiddly and tangly.


Not the worst, but now I get thick cables to avoid that.


----------



## ThomasHK

Mimouille said:


> Not the worst, but now I get thick cables to avoid that.



I'm sure you have a stock Noble cable somewhere, how does it compare to that?


----------



## Mimouille

ThomasHK said:


> I'm sure you have a stock Noble cable somewhere, how does it compare to that?


no idea, I don't buy Noble.


----------



## muffin9988

ThomasHK said:


> I'm sure you have a stock Noble cable somewhere, how does it compare to that?



Mim is right regarding Super Bax, I also find it gets all tangly if I don't use a cable tie

For what its worth, I have & use the stock Noble cable a fair amount and would say it feels a bit "meatier" compared to the Super Bax - while the Noble cable is malleable and flexible compared to most cables, in comparison to the Super Bax it just has more body and feels sturdier than the Super Bax which feels almost like a single wire

Hard to put into words but if you have the Bax then you are familiar with that crazy thin/flexible Linum feel


----------



## ThomasHK

muffin9988 said:


> Mim is right regarding Super Bax, I also find it gets all tangly if I don't use a cable tie
> 
> For what its worth, I have & use the stock Noble cable a fair amount and would say it feels a bit "meatier" compared to the Super Bax - while the Noble cable is malleable and flexible compared to most cables, in comparison to the Super Bax it just has more body and feels sturdier than the Super Bax which feels almost like a single wire
> 
> Hard to put into words but if you have the Bax then you are familiar with that crazy thin/flexible Linum feel



Got ya, thanks a lot for the detailed notes. I actually really like the stock Noble cable for its ergonomics. I'm just curious to hear Katana with a lower impedance cable. Basically, I'm looking for a higher quality cable but with the ergonomics of the Noble cable. So not a mega thick 8-core uber cable. No, a nice 4-core with great ergonomics and not too thick. I have my eyes on the Plussound X Series right now...


----------



## Mimouille

ThomasHK said:


> Got ya, thanks a lot for the detailed notes. I actually really like the stock Noble cable for its ergonomics. I'm just curious to hear Katana with a lower impedance cable. Basically, I'm looking for a higher quality cable but with the ergonomics of the Noble cable. So not a mega thick 8-core uber cable. No, a nice 4-core with great ergonomics and not too thick. I have my eyes on the Plussound X Series right now...



http://www.onsoproject.com/iect_04_m.html


----------



## ThomasHK

Mimouille said:


> http://www.onsoproject.com/iect_04_m.html



Cool!! Very reasonably priced and I was able to order via Amazon jp. Cheers, man.


----------



## Mimouille

ThomasHK said:


> Cool!! Very reasonably priced and I was able to order via Amazon jp. Cheers, man.


I have one of their models great build and ergonomics.


----------



## 435279

PinkyPowers said:


> Still digging the hell out of this setup.



Take one photo and use it in two threads, I like it.


----------



## ezekiel77

Flamenco.


----------



## kubig123 (Oct 5, 2017)

ThomasHK said:


> So even the SuperBax is tangly? Crap... I have a Bax and it's so close to being great, but it's just too fiddly and tangly.



They are not as bad, a much need improvement compare to the regular bax cable, I have 2 superbax and they are not too tangly.

If you like their sound signature than it's worth to try the suberbax.


----------



## kubig123

WM1Z, Effect Audio Thor II+, Kaiser Encore


----------



## Redcarmoose

Marriage Material ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TAsme

Questyle QP1R
Effect Audio Ares II
Warbler Prelude

and one of those sexy Campfire Audio carrying cases


----------



## Podster

kubig123 said:


> WM1Z, Effect Audio Thor II+, Kaiser Encore



Ditto @Redcarmoose , just add the Blues and you would have.....................


----------



## haiku

World Champion of ICs: The Brise Audio Marakumo6. You have to hear it to believe it. Almost unreal.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Shanling M3s>Massdrop + Fostex T-X0.


----------



## N3verender

PinkyPowers said:


> Shanling M3s>Massdrop + Fostex T-X0.



Looks awesome Pinky. How are you liking the T-X0?


----------



## 397324




----------



## swesko

Heres mine, minus the DACs


----------



## Dobrescu George

swesko said:


> Heres mine, minus the DACs



What DAP is that? Looks pretty cool


----------



## swesko

Pioneer 300R-B just got to open it today


----------



## Dobrescu George

swesko said:


> Pioneer 300R-B just got to open it today



I like that body 

No idea what to expect from the sound, or how good the fw is, but the build quality sure looks interesting.


----------



## NaiveSound

swesko said:


> Heres mine, minus the DACs



It has wifi for Tidal, how is the sound? Say compared to mojo


----------



## swesko

I didnt bring the mojo with me so o cant really tell until wednesday but so far im kind of pleased with im hearing but havent really done any comparison or detailed analysis yet as im still srtting it up


----------



## 397324 (Oct 7, 2017)

.


----------



## 397324 (Oct 7, 2017)

swesko said:


> Pioneer 300R-B just got to open it today



What don't you like about it? You are trying to trade it for the FiiO X7ii a little over fours hours after posting the original picture.


----------



## swesko

Darren Cotter said:


> What don't you like about it? You are trying to trade it for the FiiO X7ii a little over fours hours after posting the original picture.



Thing is im in London at the moment and didnt feel like buying another DAP, saw your add and know your based in the UK and offered to trade. That is the main reason, second reason is the battery, although it seems to early to judge as i have been downloading my tracks over wifi, ot should/would be better. Other than that i like it, the sound is clear, good soundstage, bass seems right no roll off.


----------



## AndrewPL

Darren Cotter said:


>


what is this IEM?


----------



## 397324

It's the Fidue A83. It's a favourite of mine at its price point.


----------



## AndrewPL (Oct 7, 2017)

Darren Cotter said:


> It's the Fidue A83. It's a favourite of mine at its price point.



They look nice and I'm interested in buying them but I have a question, is the cable detachable or is it fixed? There are different opinions on Amazon's review


----------



## 397324

Do you mean you are interested in my pair for sale on here?

Anyway, I've had three pairs of these and they have always had removable cables that use standard _MMCX connectors, so you can change/upgrade the cables if you so wish._

The headshells twists on the cable to allow for a better fit, so how someone could say they are not removable is beyond me!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fidue-a83-triple-hybrid-earphones-two-weeks-old.860916/


----------



## AndrewPL (Oct 7, 2017)

Darren Cotter said:


> Do you mean you are interested in my pair for sale on here?
> 
> Anyway, I've had three pairs of these and they have always had removable cables that use standard _MMCX connectors, so you can change/upgrade the cables if you so wish._
> 
> ...



Thank you for the answer I just saw this on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/
R2KDZOF1ACSH7A/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_btm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01EYTIEAA#wasThisHelpful

seems its a different A83


----------



## 397324 (Oct 9, 2017)

Chuck and Max from Amazon.com, are idiots!

Here's a review: https://headfonics.com/2014/08/the-a83-hybrid-iem-by-fidue/

The picture at the top of the review shows the headshells detached.

There has NEVER been a Fidue A83 with non-detachable cable.


----------



## Bengkia369 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry for such a terrible picture... This tube amp belongs to Jaben Singapore and its their demo unit.. I bought it after I had a careful listen for almost 1 hours with Sennheiser HD800 and it drive it with ease and sounds super nice... I bought it on the spot but unfortunately, they got no stocks but are kind enough to let me take the demo home till my unit come in.
Before I'm considering Woo Audio WA8 which is also a pure tube amp... It's super up close to my face mids really puts me off and I don't need the ES9018 DAC since I already got some pretty good DAP and also Chord Hugo. Also WA8 4 hours battery life really put me off totally.
Usually I would buy a more well reputable and more reviewed product with good reviews but WA8 is not that kind of sound that I'm seeking for. No, I'm not saying it's a bad product just that it don't suit my tastes and needs.
Phatlab Phantasy really makes my music comes alive again, listening to it is pure joy and so relaxing... Got that goosebumps thingy which is a great sign I guess.. Lol


----------



## CJG888

I've noticed you have the EW9 in your signature. What do you use to drive them, and are you still using the stock cable?


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> I've noticed you have the EW9 in your signature. What do you use to drive them, and are you still using the stock cable?



EW9 goes well with my Opus #2 really. But it scale up with better amplification, my Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp drives it very nicely, later will try it out with my new Phatlab Phantasy and let u know. 
If it's even better, Cypher Labs is got to go off to the sakes lol. 
BTW, u love EW9 too?!


----------



## CJG888

Yup, for its midrange. I tend to use it with Hifiman HM-603S (all files converted to WAV format) -> Kimber IC -> Elekit TU-HP01 with MUSES01. It's just that I am using the grotty stock extension cable (as the fixed cable is about 30cm long), and have been wondering about treating them to a full recable with some nice OFC. Given their tonal balance, I am inclined to avoid silver or SPC.


----------



## CJG888

Time to rediscover the EW9???


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> Yup, for its midrange. I tend to use it with Hifiman HM-603S (all files converted to WAV format) -> Kimber IC -> Elekit TU-HP01 with MUSES01. It's just that I am using the grotty stock extension cable (as the fixed cable is about 30cm long), and have been wondering about treating them to a full recable with some nice OFC. Given their tonal balance, I am inclined to avoid silver or SPC.



Yup, I think the spiky treble of EW9 better avoid SPC cables, for me I'm using just its stock cable. 
EW9 is really sounding good on Phatlab Phantasy tube amp as I had expected. 
Some people say EW9 is not good, are those who don't like too much coloration or simply their equipment don't drive it well, on paper it seems pretty easy to drive but fact is it is NOT! 
Remember EW9 is produced in Discman and MD Era, and during that time those players have ample of power. EW9 does not goes well with modern mobile phones as those usually don't drive it well.


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> Time to rediscover the EW9???



It's really a gem really!


----------



## CJG888

It's lacking in the bass department and has a rather harsh and grainy treble, but the midrange clarity is absolutely remarkable at the price.


----------



## CJG888

In other words, they sound like full range horn speakers. I wonder if the FAD Piano Forte crowd might like them. They are certainly MUCH cheaper


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> In other words, they sound like full range horn speakers. I wonder if the FAD Piano Forte crowd might like them. They are certainly MUCH cheaper



EW9 is not in any way  quite similar to the PF8 that I owned.  Somehow I preferred EW9's sound signature anytime. Planning to sell off my PF8, it's a impulsive purchase.
Among the FAD lineup, only like their FI-BA-SS.


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> In other words, they sound like full range horn speakers. I wonder if the FAD Piano Forte crowd might like them. They are certainly MUCH cheaper



EW9 is not in any way  quite similar to the PF8 that I owned.  Somehow I preferred EW9's sound signature anytime. Planning to sell off my PF8, it's a impulsive purchase.
Among the FAD lineup, only like their FI-BA-SS.


----------



## Bengkia369

CJG888 said:


> It's lacking in the bass department and has a rather harsh and grainy treble, but the midrange clarity is absolutely remarkable at the price.



Yup, agreed totally!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Ultrasone Signature Studio (not visible in the photo) + Opus #2


----------



## NaiveSound

Any EE Canjam pictures?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Dobrescu George said:


> Ultrasone Signature Studio (not visible in the photo) + Opus #2



Old Fall Out Boy is much better


----------



## Dobrescu George

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Old Fall Out Boy is much better



I love both their old and new works actually! I discovered them more through their new works recently, so I am attached to their new works as well!


----------



## Dark Helmet

AP60>Graphne>Centrance Mini M8


----------



## NaiveSound

Dark Helmet said:


> AP60>Graphne>Centrance Mini M8



How does the mini m8 compare to mojo?


----------



## Dark Helmet

NaiveSound said:


> How does the mini m8 compare to mojo?


I don't have the Mojo.


----------



## milodinosaur (Oct 10, 2017)

Shanling m2S & Jomo2!


----------



## AndrewPL

P2+KZ ZS6


----------



## cattlethief

AndrewPL said:


> P2+KZ ZS6


Nice cable may I ask where you got it from.


----------



## AndrewPL

cattlethief said:


> Nice cable may I ask where you got it from.


sure  from here https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/****...32828464231.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5jEkO7


----------



## Dobrescu George

AndrewPL said:


> P2+KZ ZS6



That is a realy crispy photo!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Using my HD800's portable at balanced mode, listening to Heinrich Schütz scared music.


----------



## AndrewPL

h1f1add1cted said:


> Using my HD800's portable at balanced mode, listening to Heinrich Schütz scared music.


I recognize only the headphones, could you tell what devices are on the pic if it's not a secret?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

AndrewPL said:


> I recognize only the headphones, could you tell what devices are on the pic if it's not a secret?



Sure, no secret. 

DAP: Shanling M1 using USB audio output
DAC/AMP: LH Labs GeekOut V2+
Adaptor: iFi Audio iEMatch using balanced out with high sensitivity setting

At November I will try the upcoming new iFi Audio nano iDSD black label, which offer balanced 3.5mm TRRS output like the Geek Out V2+ too.


----------



## denis1976

Ak sp1000cu plu s hifiman he400i


----------



## Podster




----------



## kubig123




----------



## 93EXCivic (Oct 13, 2017)

Zishan Z2 and Cypherus Campfred2.

Trying to figure out where to go next with my DAP. Part of me says FiiO X5 III and the other part says watch for a used A&K. I am such a sucker for the A&K looks. Looking to spend under $400.


----------



## Podster

93EXCivic said:


> Zishan Z2 and Cypherus Campfred2.
> 
> Trying to figure out where to go next with my DAP. Part of me says FiiO X5 III and the other part says watch for a used A&K. I am such a sucker for the A&K looks. Looking to spend under $400.



Nice little rig and not to persuade you but for my $400 I'd pick up a bit Opus #1 (Saw one on Amazon this morning for $293) and get myself a really nice balanced 2.5mm for my favorite iem's 

I've often wondered how close that Z2 sounds to this baby, I just love how analog this thing sounds


----------



## 93EXCivic

Podster said:


> Nice little rig and not to persuade you but for my $400 I'd pick up a bit Opus #1 (Saw one on Amazon this morning for $293) and get myself a really nice balanced 2.5mm for my favorite iem's
> 
> I've often wondered how close that Z2 sounds to this baby, I just love how analog this thing sounds



Is that the Walnut V2 or the V2S? I have the V2. I didn't hear much of different between the V2 and the Z2. The Z2 maybe a little less warm. I just rock the Z2 due to FLAC support and the ability to skip folders. 

I haven't really looked at the Opus #1. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Podster

93EXCivic said:


> Is that the Walnut V2 or the V2S? I have the V2. I didn't hear much of different between the V2 and the Z2. The Z2 maybe a little less warm. I just rock the Z2 due to FLAC support and the ability to skip folders.
> 
> I haven't really looked at the Opus #1. Thanks for the suggestion.



Just a V2, I love that raw analog ambience of this little player the way it presents string decay you would almost think it's valve! Good luck in your next DAP whatever you choose


----------



## NaiveSound

93EXCivic said:


> Zishan Z2 and Cypherus Campfred2.
> 
> Trying to figure out where to go next with my DAP. Part of me says FiiO X5 III and the other part says watch for a used A&K. I am such a sucker for the A&K looks. Looking to spend under $400.



What at that price has wifi for f streaming?


----------



## Signal2Noise

New arrival is the Null Audio Lune MKIV balanced cable. Audio bliss is in hand now.


----------



## ExpatinJapan




----------



## ThomasHK

Mimouille said:


> I have one of their models great build and ergonomics.



Thanks for the suggestion, man. Loving this cable. Zero tangle, very flexible, low impedance (~0.5 Ohm). Only criticism is that it's slightly heavier than the stock cable, but that's very minor thing.


----------



## kubig123

ExpatinJapan said:


>



you look busy!


----------



## foshow




----------



## Mimouille

kubig123 said:


> you look busy!



Anyone who has time to lay all their gear on the table is NOT busy


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## ezekiel77

ExpatinJapan said:


>


Pie for life.


----------



## ezekiel77 (Oct 16, 2017)

John Mayer in sum studio > CD > 44.1/16 FLAC > WM1A > PW No.5 > Galaxy v2 > Symbio W > muh ears

"dat's sum good bass"


----------



## haiku

Brimar Audio Supreme Reference Monarch IC with Total True Balanced Connection for ultimate sound quality. Only available with AK and Opus DAPs.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Shozy Alien+ -Energetic, detialed and 'holographic'.



Echobox Explorer X1 On todays commute.


----------



## Kundi

ExpatinJapan said:


> Shozy Alien+ -Energetic, detialed and 'holographic'.
> 
> 
> 
> Echobox Explorer X1 On todays commute.



I chose the Seiun Pro X over the Explorer and i'm still waiting. What a mistake!


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## PinkyPowers

What the hell is that?


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> What the hell is that?


If you mean my amp, it's the Obravo HPA-1 amp. I don't use amps generally, but when I tried the Obravo range I was impressed how it improved SQ, so I ordered one. Obviously it is geared towards more power hungry iems. The pairing with the SE5U is quite nice. Amp burn in is the only burn in I believe in so I'll give time and try some pairings.


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Dobrescu George

Bengkia369 said:


>



You don't take this to airports, do you?


----------



## Bengkia369

Dobrescu George said:


> You don't take this to airports, do you?



Why take to airport?!


----------



## muffin9988




----------



## kubig123

Mimouille said:


> If you mean my amp, it's the Obravo HPA-1 amp. I don't use amps generally, but when I tried the Obravo range I was impressed how it improved SQ, so I ordered one. Obviously it is geared towards more power hungry iems. The pairing with the SE5U is quite nice. Amp burn in is the only burn in I believe in so I'll give time and try some pairings.



Interesting amp, how different the SEU5 sounds with this amp compare to the LPG?


----------



## Podster

Bengkia369 said:


>



What, only 6 iem's? You taking Tuesday's off or something Nice travel kit @Bengkia369


----------



## NaiveSound

What does a low impedence cable offer for an iem. 

I have Zeus XR. It's  a sensitive iem.   What cable is best as far as impedence, do I need high or low impedence?


----------



## Mimouille

kubig123 said:


> Interesting amp, how different the SEU5 sounds with this amp compare to the LPG?


Well it transforms it a bit, takes out some of the raw emotion of the LPG, makes it less deep and more wide, a bit cleaner sounding. more controlled.


----------



## Mimouille

Oldies but goodies.


----------



## Turrican2

Black magic


----------



## Kundi

Turrican2 said:


> Black magic



Ive seen the IEM's before, but i cant put a name to it?


----------



## Turrican2

LZ-A4

Really amazing for the price, highly recommended


----------



## Kundi

Turrican2 said:


> LZ-A4
> 
> Really amazing for the price, highly recommended



Where did you buy from?


----------



## hung031086

Kundi said:


> Where did you buy from?


amazon, penonaudio, aliexpress


----------



## Turrican2

hung031086 said:


> amazon, penonaudio, aliexpress



I got my 2 pairs from the lovely folks st penonaudio.


----------



## Fabaaroan (Oct 22, 2017)

Very difficult to choose wich ones I could use today.


----------



## eddie0817

Just upgrade my DAP to Sony WM1Z







Han Sound audio venom 4.4 mm balanced (Silver/Gold alloy) 





Nordost Odin 2 IC(DIY) 





Aroma N10 USB DAC and amp & Mass kobo 404





Han Sound audio 2.5 female to 4.4 male





Han Sound audio Agni  SONY docking sliver cable


----------



## kertong (Oct 22, 2017)

Went a little overboard on a Tokyo shopping trip during vacay.

Was happily rocking a ZX2 but ended up picking up this AK120ii at a price I couldn't refuse - came out to about ~$450usd second hand.  Can't say too much re: sound at the moment but the interface and form factor is a nice change from the zx2.

Then ended up splurging on these noble kaiser encore's - originally went into e-earphone to pick up the CA andromedas (which aren't actually cheaper in JP; with tax free and exchange rate its about the same price as buying direct from CA); but made the mistake of listening to the kaiser encore's which they had on demo and yeah...

One quick note about the AK120ii - it says the microsd capacity is only 128GB max, plus the 128GB onboard - but my 200GB microsd card is working fine.  Got 128GB onboard + 200GB microsd for ~320GB usable total.

One other quick ask - anyone have any recommendations on a good 2.5mm trrs cable for the noble 2pin?  Would prefer thin silver pliable cable with small connectors.  Got a nobunaga 2.5mm silver plated trrs 2pin, but the right earpiece connector was *so* difficult to push in.. when I went back to the stock noble cable, it went into the right earpiece super easily - i'm afraid the NL cable connectors loosened up the fittings


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#1 with my disastrously re-dyed leather case. Oriveti Affinity Balanced cable. Oriveti New Primacy IEM.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Oct 24, 2017)

Campfire Audio Andromeda - a personal favorite


----------



## Kundi

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#1 with my disastrously re-dyed leather case. Oriveti Affinity Balanced cable. Oriveti New Primacy IEM.


That cable looks amazing. How is the new Primacy? Are those the tips that came with it?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Kundi said:


> That cable looks amazing. How is the new Primacy? Are those the tips that came with it?



My review is ready to post. I'll get it up tonight after work. But here's a spoiler: They have a very pleasant, relaxing sound.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Oscar-HiFi

iBasso DX200 > iBasso CB13 MMCX cable > Accutone Studio S2 (fun, slightly V-shaped)


----------



## kubig123




----------



## hemipowered007

Switched it up a bit, waiting on my wood cups to fully cure before swapping them onto these, loving the d2ks fun signature, a very good lunch break enjoying these today.


----------



## koven

Mimouille said:


>



Hey what is that cable, looks nice.


----------



## kubig123

koven said:


> Hey what is that cable, looks nice.



it's the Norne Silvergarde


----------



## koven

kubig123 said:


> it's the Norne Silvergarde



Sweet, thanks. I've been looking for a cable upgrade on the Andromeda.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## Kundi

HiFiChris said:


>



What kind of brainwavz?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Kundi said:


> What kind of brainwavz?



B400


----------



## HiFiChris

Kundi said:


> What kind of brainwavz?



As Oscar said, B400 ("Green Rage" colour).


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

HiFiChris said:


> As Oscar said, B400 ("Green Rage" colour).


----------



## ezekiel77

HiFiChris said:


> As Oscar said, B400 ("Green Rage" colour).


Beautiful.


----------



## Podster

Could not decide if it's too soon to break out the old Christmas "Pono-Rone" rig, even includes my rapidly greening TFZ S1s cable Not sure who I'm going to piss off more on this one "Neil Young", "Ray Samuels" or "Toblerone" (and quite possibly ALO) If I had to describe the sound it would probably be "Chocolate-ty Smooth"


----------



## HiFiChris

Oscar-HiFi said:


>



How did you guess the title of my yet to be published review (about 10 hours to go until it goes live)?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Astral Acoustics Taurus series IEM cable and adapters (and daps and earphones n stuff...)


----------



## Podster




----------



## PinkyPowers

Got a new toy in for review. FLC8s...


----------



## Podster

Overall probably my best iem @PinkyPowers , for sure MY most expensive iem so guess I could not rate them against your sweet 64 Audios but for $349 they are pretty sweet IMO Think you will really like the, find your tips and good source and see what you think.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Overall probably my best iem @PinkyPowers , for sure MY most expensive iem so guess I could not rate them against your sweet 64 Audios but for $349 they are pretty sweet IMO Think you will really like the, find your tips and good source and see what you think.



Enjoyed a few hours of listening this morning. Black, Red, Gold. Love what I'm hearing. But the treble is a little hot still.


----------



## Podster

I don't even think the same combinations work for everyone @PinkyPowers 
as we all hear them differently and with The FLC8s it sometimes seems infinite. If you get close just keep trying and for me it was at the nozzle once I got the outer two down


----------



## 397324




----------



## vindrum




----------



## Tawek




----------



## ezekiel77

Tawek said:


>


Hi hope you don't mind me asking, is your SE5U in emerald or transparent green? I kinda like it.


----------



## Mimouille

Shozy Star II


----------



## koven

Mimouille said:


> Shozy Star II



How are the Shozys? Dont see many people w/ those.


----------



## Mimouille

koven said:


> How are the Shozys? Dont see many people w/ those.


Yes, but they barely came out.


----------



## 397324




----------



## Dobrescu George

Darren Cotter said:


>



I really have to hear Q2PR, looks too nice in photos and seems to be a great DAP.


----------



## 397324

Sorry, I should have shown the left side, as it's "only" the QP1R, but they are identical.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Cayin N5II>tia Fourté


----------



## justrest

PinkyPowers said:


> Cayin N5II>tia Fourté




Looks sweet. 
Is that Plussound copper?


----------



## PinkyPowers

plusSound Gold-Plated Copper. The two conductor X-Series.


----------



## psikey

My new setup. I take ZX300 out of case when not streaming Spotify or Tidal.


----------



## NaiveSound

psikey said:


> My new setup. I take ZX300 out of case when not streaming Spotify or Tidal.




Can this player or any player that's a Sony player stream Tidal over wifi?


----------



## psikey (Oct 30, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Can this player or any player that's a Sony player stream Tidal over wifi?



Not sure on your question. The ZX300 itself is acting as a DAC for the Z5 compact when I want to stream Tidal via UAPP or just use the Tidal/Spotify apps themselves.

The ZX300 can only play music itself off it's own internal memory/SD. If I'm just listening to my own FLAC/DSD/MQA files I disconnect from the Z5C and take it out of the case. I could have used my iPhone SE 128GB instead but cabling too awkward.


----------



## howdy

PinkyPowers said:


> Cayin N5II>tia Fourté



If I wasn't married I would have a Tia for each day of the week. (Weighing the pros and cons)


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> If I wasn't married I would have a Tia for each day of the week. (Weighing the pros and cons)



These are some hard-hitting pros...


 
 
Cayin N5II>Effect Audio Leonidas>tia Fourté


----------



## pr0b3r

PinkyPowers said:


> These are some hard-hitting pros...
> 
> 
> 
> Cayin N5II>Effect Audio Leonidas>tia Fourté



N5 review is brewing, @PinkyPowers?


----------



## alphanumerix1

PinkyPowers said:


> These are some hard-hitting pros...
> 
> 
> 
> Cayin N5II>Effect Audio Leonidas>tia Fourté



Not a bad looking player  and the tia fourte is alright too i guess hehe


----------



## subguy812 (Nov 1, 2017)

Torn on which one to post up today....


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Lunchtime rig for today:


----------



## Podster




----------



## subguy812




----------



## Podster

I have totally changed course today and also realize at $97.93 (Shipped) this entire rig should be in Budget HiFi rigs but based on just SQ alone I have to re-evaluate all these other high dollar (once again not to some of you because my single item limit is $400) because this little rig may not offer all the luxuries like screen for album art, Bluetooth, playlist however you can tag your MSD card to play somewhat to your desire. I get so immersed in the music with this rig I can't help but think I'm a little stupid sometimes (OK, maybe a lot of the time)


----------



## Dark Helmet

Podster said:


> I have totally changed course today and also realize at $97.93 (Shipped) this entire rig should be in Budget HiFi rigs but based on just SQ alone I have to re-evaluate all these other high dollar (once again not to some of you because my single item limit is $400) because this little rig may not offer all the luxuries like screen for album art, Bluetooth, playlist however you can tag your MSD card to play somewhat to your desire. I get so immersed in the music with this rig I can't help but think I'm a little stupid sometimes (OK, maybe a lot of the time)


What amp is that you're using with the Walnut?


----------



## Podster

Dark Helmet said:


> What amp is that you're using with the Walnut?



Walnut's matching F1, thing is a thumper plus it has balanced out for a whopping price of $30


----------



## davidcotton

subguy812 said:


>



How do the symbio tips pair with Custom Art Universals?  Are they wide or normal bore?  Thinking about getting a pair for my music two universals.

Thanks


----------



## subguy812

davidcotton said:


> How do the symbio tips pair with Custom Art Universals?  Are they wide or normal bore?  Thinking about getting a pair for my music two universals.
> 
> Thanks


David 
I like them and the Spiral Dots. Wide bore is the way to go with these. The Symbio don't slide off the nozzle.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## Kundi

Podster said:


> I have totally changed course today and also realize at $97.93 (Shipped) this entire rig should be in Budget HiFi rigs but based on just SQ alone I have to re-evaluate all these other high dollar (once again not to some of you because my single item limit is $400) because this little rig may not offer all the luxuries like screen for album art, Bluetooth, playlist however you can tag your MSD card to play somewhat to your desire. I get so immersed in the music with this rig I can't help but think I'm a little stupid sometimes (OK, maybe a lot of the time)



How are the ZS6's?


----------



## Podster

Kundi said:


> How are the ZS6's?



Well I sure think they are worth there current asking price. IMO they are KZ's best offering to date. The shells and drivers are worth the price of admission. The fact that they sound great is a bonus.


----------



## Bengkia369

Opus #2 -> Dita Truth interconnect - > Platlab Phantasy Class A tube amp - > Grado PS500. 

Sounds really awesome!!!


----------



## subguy812




----------



## zepmaj (Nov 4, 2017)

Some of you guys have really cool stuff. Here is my humble rig.


----------



## subguy812

Zeus XR--->Ares II--->Opus #2


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Dobrescu George

One sweet setup!


----------



## silvahr

muffin9988 said:


>



Is that the Ref. 8? If so, do you like it? It's an improvement over the Litz cable?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PinkyPowers

silvahr said:


> Is that the Ref. 8? If so, do you like it? It's an improvement over the Litz cable?
> Thanks in advance.



That absolutely looks like the Ref8 to me.


----------



## Podster




----------



## muffin9988

silvahr said:


> Is that the Ref. 8? If so, do you like it? It's an improvement over the Litz cable?
> Thanks in advance.



Yes that is a Ref 8 cable. Sound-wise I like the cable - gets across a clean midrange and the right amount of sparkle in the highs while maintaining good bass quantity and quality that some spc or silver cables can miss. 

Haven't tried tried the Litz cable but I do own ALO's cheaper cable that they are phasing out, the Tinsel, and the Ref 8 is noticeably better on all fronts from soundstage to details to tone/body.  In comparison the tinsel just seems thin - lacks bass and lower midrange weight which leaves the highs feeling a bit overexposed in my experience 

Ergonomics wise though I echo Pinky's review regarding microphonics - this cable loves to pick up the slightest brush up against fabric, but the Tinsel suffers similar issues so I assume that might be true of the Litz as well, if that's the cable you're coming from currently


----------



## marflao

PinkyPowers said:


>



So how are the Biggies and the Smalls? 
Do you like them? Any amp required for the Biggie or is a DAP as a M2s sufficient enough?


----------



## haiku

Every day the same difficult question: Which of these beauties should I use today?


----------



## 435279

I would take all of them.


----------



## PinkyPowers

marflao said:


> So how are the Biggies and the Smalls?
> Do you like them? Any amp required for the Biggie or is a DAP as a M2s sufficient enough?



Both are very warm and musical. I don't find they require an amp. The M2s ought to be just fine.


----------



## silvahr

muffin9988 said:


> Yes that is a Ref 8 cable. Sound-wise I like the cable - gets across a clean midrange and the right amount of sparkle in the highs while maintaining good bass quantity and quality that some spc or silver cables can miss.
> 
> Haven't tried tried the Litz cable but I do own ALO's cheaper cable that they are phasing out, the Tinsel, and the Ref 8 is noticeably better on all fronts from soundstage to details to tone/body.  In comparison the tinsel just seems thin - lacks bass and lower midrange weight which leaves the highs feeling a bit overexposed in my experience
> 
> Ergonomics wise though I echo Pinky's review regarding microphonics - this cable loves to pick up the slightest brush up against fabric, but the Tinsel suffers similar issues so I assume that might be true of the Litz as well, if that's the cable you're coming from currently



Thank you for your reply.
I have the CA Andromeda and Sony NW1A and I'm looking for a balanced cable 4.4mm termination.
I already like a lot this combo single ended with Litz cable.
Since Ref 8 is an improvement over Litz and the fact of being balanced, hopefully the search is over for a while.
About the cable microphonics, with the Litz I don't feel it maybe because I always use the combo on the couch or in a chair while working.
Because of the NW1A weight, I don't use it on the go.
So the cable microphonics shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## PinkyPowers

silvahr said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I have the CA Andromeda and Sony NW1A and I'm looking for a balanced cable 4.4mm termination.
> I already like a lot this combo single ended with Litz cable.
> Since Ref 8 is an improvement over Litz and the fact of being balanced, hopefully the search is over for a while.
> ...



If it does become an issue, just remember to keep a label clip with the cable. You can usually find a position at which to secure the cable to your shirt to kill most of those nasty vibrations. It's why I gave the Ref8 such a positive review in spite of the microphonics. I used it extensively, and a clip made it nearly perfect.


----------



## silvahr

PinkyPowers said:


> If it does become an issue, just remember to keep a label clip with the cable. You can usually find a position at which to secure the cable to your shirt to kill most of those nasty vibrations. It's why I gave the Ref8 such a positive review in spite of the microphonics. I used it extensively, and a clip made it nearly perfect.



Thank you for the recommendations. You did a review of the Ref8? Where can I read it?


----------



## PinkyPowers

silvahr said:


> Thank you for the recommendations. You did a review of the Ref8? Where can I read it?



http://theheadphonelist.com/her-swe...view-of-the-alo-audio-reference-8-ciem-cable/


----------



## silvahr

PinkyPowers said:


> http://theheadphonelist.com/her-swe...view-of-the-alo-audio-reference-8-ciem-cable/



Great review as usual. I'll go for it.


----------



## pr0b3r

Opus#1 > iBasso PB3 amp > Fengru EMX500


----------



## subguy812

silvahr said:


> Great review as usual. I'll go for it.


It truly is a great cable. It paired so well with the U12.


----------



## NaiveSound

pr0b3r said:


> Opus#1 > iBasso PB3 amp > Fengru EMX500




I love your short cable connecting the two, I find it very satisfying. Jealous


----------



## pr0b3r

NaiveSound said:


> I love your short cable connecting the two, I find it very satisfying. Jealous



That's a FiiO IC cable.  Me and my brother bought a few pieces directly from FiiO.  I like how these cables make my stack look neat.


----------



## Wil

X7ii + AAW W500


----------



## karloil

NaiveSound said:


> I love your short cable connecting the two, I find it very satisfying. Jealous



JDS Labs was the 1st to mass produce such short interconnect - https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## Mimouille

Trying to bring the best out of the Shozy Star II with a balanced Beat Audio Prima Donna.


----------



## Wil

Mimouille said:


> Trying to bring the best out of the Shozy Star II with a balanced Beat Audio Prima Donna.


Hiya Mimouille,

IIRC, you have the W900 as well? How would you compare the W900 to the Shozy Star II ( i know the price difference is substantial ), but purely from a SQ standpoint are they similar? 

I read that the Star II is supposed to be neutral ( tuned to the like of the ER4S/X). The W900 is supposedly neutral-ish as well albeit with a presumably slight emphasis on the bass due to it's hybrid configuration.

Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## thamasha69

I think the iPhone 6S disqualifies this for the budget-fi thread due to its cost compared to the other gear (else I'd post there)??? Nothing fancy but man this is enjoyable.

iPhone 6S -> USB 3 adapter -> UD125 -> KSC35


----------



## Mimouille

Wil said:


> Hiya Mimouille,
> 
> IIRC, you have the W900 as well? How would you compare the W900 to the Shozy Star II ( i know the price difference is substantial ), but purely from a SQ standpoint are they similar?
> 
> ...


From memory, nowhere close.  The AAW900, has a sharp bass impact, and ultra smooth (muffled) treble, with large stage and great separation. The Shozy is really close to neutral (with some brightness in the highs, but clearly no bump in the highs.


----------



## subguy812

thamasha69 said:


> I think the iPhone 6S disqualifies this for the budget-fi thread due to its cost compared to the other gear (else I'd post there)??? Nothing fancy but man this is enjoyable.
> 
> iPhone 6S -> USB 3 adapter -> UD125 -> KSC35


The thread is about your portable rig... This qualifies by any means


----------



## jmills8

Mimouille said:


> Trying to bring the best out of the Shozy Star II with a balanced Beat Audio Prima Donna.


 so any cheaper balance cable will equally improve the sound ?


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> so any cheaper balance cable will equally improve the sound ?


No idea. Beat Audio is one of my favorite providers because I get good service, good prices, they are close to me and super fast, they repair my cables when needed, and most of all, they have the best aesthetics and build out there more or less, on par with Norne.


----------



## jmills8

Mimouille said:


> No idea. Beat Audio is one of my favorite providers because I get good service, good prices, they are close to me and super fast, they repair my cables when needed, and most of all, they have the best aesthetics and build out there more or less, on par with Norne.


Those are great reasons to do business with them. But  soundwise, going with BA or a not as good looking balance cable would sound the same ? I found a couple of lower cost balanced cables where I live.


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> Those are great reasons to do business with them. But  soundwise, going with BA or a not as good looking balance cable would sound the same ? I found a couple of lower cost balanced cables where I live.


I am a cable skeptic. I think that as long as material is highly conductive and impedance is low, it's all good. My other go to brand is Onso : http://www.onsoproject.com/product.html


----------



## Wil

Mimouille said:


> From memory, nowhere close.  The AAW900, has a sharp bass impact, and ultra smooth (muffled) treble, with large stage and great separation. The Shozy is really close to neutral (with some brightness in the highs, but clearly no bump in the highs.



Thanks for taking the time to reply. 

Seems to me that i would prefer the Shozy as im looking for something dead close to neutral.

hmm!


----------



## Mimouille

Wil said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> Seems to me that i would prefer the Shozy as im looking for something dead close to neutral.
> 
> hmm!


Neutral bright.


----------



## jmills8

Mimouille said:


> Neutral bright.


Is that like neutral bassy ?


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> Is that like neutral bassy ?


Hum...it is neutral with a slight bright tilt. Like the NT6 (but less bright)


----------



## haiku




----------



## kubig123

Mimouille said:


> No idea. Beat Audio is one of my favorite providers because I get good service, good prices, they are close to me and super fast, they repair my cables when needed, and most of all, they have the best aesthetics and build out there more or less, on par with Norne.



 I really liked Beat Audio, good looking and nicely build, I owned few of them but I don't hear a big difference between the various cables (expensive or cheap ones). Right now my favorites are PWaudio and Effect Audio.


----------



## 397324




----------



## haiku

Most beautiful earphones on the planet? Yes, I guess so.....


----------



## jmills8

haiku said:


> Most beautiful earphones on the planet? Yes, I guess so.....


----------



## NaiveSound

haiku said:


> Most beautiful earphones on the planet? Yes, I guess so.....



No tips?


----------



## haiku

NaiveSound said:


> No tips?



No need.


----------



## NaiveSound

haiku said:


> No need.


Wow how so? How is comfort? That's crazy,! Please inform me I'm so so curious


----------



## haiku

NaiveSound said:


> Wow how so? How is comfort? That's crazy,! Please inform me I'm so so curious



Comfort is excellent. More information here

http://snext-final.com/en/products/detail/PianoForteXT.html


----------



## kubig123

haiku said:


>



This is an earphone that always intrigue me, I hope I'll have a change to try it.

the build quality is impressive, and the shape too, I would see it exposed in the MOMA.


----------



## jmills8

NaiveSound said:


> Wow how so? How is comfort? That's crazy,! Please inform me I'm so so curious


Lacks isolation and bass.


----------



## haiku

kubig123 said:


> This is an earphone that always intrigue me, I hope I'll have a change to try it.
> 
> the build quality is impressive, and the shape too, I would see it exposed in the MOMA.



Yes, it is really gorgeous. It also isn´t like any other of my flagship earphones when it comes to the sound signature. It has a very special, delicate sound. Very, very charming.....


----------



## kubig123

haiku said:


> Yes, it is really gorgeous. It also isn´t like any other of my flagship earphones when it comes to the sound signature. It has a very special, delicate sound. Very, very charming.....



Damn, 
another itch....


----------



## haiku

kubig123 said:


> Damn,
> another itch....



Heheh....


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> Lacks isolation and bass.




Oh.. Instantly lost interest


----------



## Podster (Nov 7, 2017)

Ooh, Stereo


----------



## Bengkia369

haiku said:


> Yes, it is really gorgeous. It also isn´t like any other of my flagship earphones when it comes to the sound signature. It has a very special, delicate sound. Very, very charming.....



I really dunno how to appreciate, I myself got a Piano Forte 8 personally I don't really find it to be good sounding compared to my favorite cans Grado PS500 and GS1000. Hence intend to sell it away. 
The only good sounding product from Final Audio Design is FI-BA-SS, which I really love how they tune it.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Does anyone else have movement (loose) with their input port on their ZS6?


----------



## Deftone

haiku said:


> Most beautiful earphones on the planet? Yes, I guess so.....



My other half would be all over that, looks like very expensive jewellery!


----------



## PinkyPowers

I've also longed to try some Final Audio products. There are a few I suspect would be right up my alley.


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## rodel808 (Nov 7, 2017)

Found an interesting new USB dac with balanced output (dual  sabre9018q2c) on Amazon (link) and I gotta say I'm impressed with it's sound.

Shanling M2s > Sabah DA3 > Tin Audio T2 (balanced)

I love chifi lol 
(DFR for size comparison)


----------



## ezekiel77




----------



## subguy812




----------



## Podster (Nov 8, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> I've also longed to try some Final Audio products. There are a few I suspect would be right up my alley.



Same here Pinky, I like the simplicity of their iem's however they are not up my financial ally at all The build alone looks incredible on them and as mentioned several look like jewelry

Fortunately for Pre-Order pricing this little jewel of a rig actually falls into the <$200 "Budget" rig category!


----------



## subguy812

Podster said:


> Same here Pinky, I like the simplicity of their iem's however they are not up my financial ally at all The build alone looks incredible on them and as mentioned several look like jewelry
> 
> Fortunately for Pre-Order pricing this little jewel of a rig actually falls into the <$200 "Budget" rig category!


Very cool looking setup


----------



## Podster

subguy812 said:


> Very cool looking setup



THX @subguy812


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> Same here Pinky, I like the simplicity of their iem's however they are not up my financial ally at all The build alone looks incredible on them and as mentioned several look like jewelry
> 
> Fortunately for Pre-Order pricing this little jewel of a rig actually falls into the <$200 "Budget" rig category!


Nice looking player. Forgive my ignorance, what is it?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2017)

_consummation_ of _marriage_


----------



## Redcarmoose

your review pink set me on to them


----------



## PinkyPowers

Redcarmoose said:


> your review pink set me on to them



From what I've read about that Sony player, its huge bass and warmth should pair beautifully with Encore's leaner, more detail-oriented sound. I suspect this will be a match made in heaven. Well done!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2017)

Your review of the Encore's sound was dead on. And somehow I knew you nailed the personality. I understood the soundstage and mids from your review. So I showed up and heard the Noble Kaiser Katana out of the NW-WM1Z single ended, then went Encore and it was as you said. I need to make a balanced cable as I have not heard it balanced, they were sold out.

Though I think my home reference rig is getting me the final Encore sound or close to it? At this point? Apple Touch 5th and 6th generation are good too as it's easy to power. But even an Asgard is still keeping them slightly different than dynamic driver bass. But I don't care as from your review I knew the water beforehand. THX


----------



## Kundi

Redcarmoose said:


> _consummation_ of _marriage_


Foursome? Nice!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Redcarmoose said:


> Your review of the Encore's sound was dead on. And somehow I knew you nailed the personality. I understood the soundstage and mids from your review. So I showed up and heard the Noble Kaiser Katana out of the NW-WM1Z single ended, then went Encore and it was as you said. I need to make a balanced cable as I have not heard it balanced, they were sold out.
> 
> Though I think my home reference rig is getting me the final Encore sound or close to it? At this point? Apple Touch 5th and 6th generation are good too as it's easy to power. But even an Asgard is still keeping them slightly different than dynamic driver bass. But I don't care as from your review I knew the water beforehand. THX



Sometime next week I'll publish my tia Fourté review. Perhaps you shouldn't read it.  Take some time to enjoy your new toy before I corrupt you further. lol


----------



## blazinblazin

My setup till my Andromeda comes back from repair.


----------



## Podster

milesjunkie said:


> Nice looking player. Forgive my ignorance, what is it?



Colorfly C3. Have it attached to the new Topping NX1s amp.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 9, 2017)

Spoiler: And. 



I'll just write a review reviewing your review and get more victims. See what I did, there?


Ya Pink, you caused enough trouble for one year. Just a real read, one of the best!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Kundi said:


> Foursome? Nice!




........and the Wife went along with the whole gig? Really strange, I must be missing something here?


----------



## haiku

The ALO CDM also looks stunning in Maroon. I love them both!


----------



## Mimouille

haiku said:


> The ALO CDM also looks stunning in Maroon. I love them both!


You should buy 5 in Maroon so you could call them the...ok I'm out.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## subguy812




----------



## Audiotistic




----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2017)

Sony XBA-Z5
Pentaconn 4.4mm balanced......................Best ever! Can't wait for the real Pentaconn MMCX.


----------



## ThomasHK

Redcarmoose said:


> Sony XBA-Z5
> Pentaconn 4.4mm balanced......................Best ever! Can't wait for the real Pentaconn MMCX.



How's the MEE cable? Can you share some dimensions for the combined connector?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2017)

ThomasHK said:


> How's the MEE cable? Can you share some dimensions for the combined connector?



https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MUC-M12...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RAEWH39ET6AG9AT8DFVN

Well it don't knock ya back $260 (_*The Sony Headphone cable MUC-M12SB1 is $260*_), and I love the sound. Sony says all balanced does is reduce noise and interference. I thought the sound-stage was bigger and better detail, by a ton. I'll post a link for it.

It's a MMCX cable, a balanced 2.5mm to 4.4mm. Or 2.5mm to 3.5mm balanced or .........2.5 to 3.5 single-ended.

http://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET

It's nice though I can't go out of the house as it has zero over ear support. Maybe some heat shrink stuff would hold it? Cable is soft and well made.............so far...lol

Your asking the size of the adapter and 2.5mm balanced plug? Don't own a ruler. So this is the best I can do. It's giant.


----------



## JamesCanada

My new little setup, OPPO PM-3 and OPPO HA-2SE.
I'm salivating seeing all your wonderful setups. I'm enjoying this community more and more.

Thanks!


----------



## Montyburns

That is a stylish setup. Congrats!


----------



## CJG888

Today’s hotel room setup:





Miles Davis -> HM-650 -> Minibox amp card -> FAD Heaven V

Simple but effective.

(Sorry about the dodgy iPhone Photo)

Greetings from Beijing.


----------



## CJG888

Now to find a sensibly-priced, portable, closed back headphone which sounds like the Heaven V....

The closest I have found are the Beyerdynamic DT48E, but I didn’t have room in my hand luggage this time!


----------



## howdy

JamesCanada said:


> My new little setup, OPPO PM-3 and OPPO HA-2SE.
> I'm salivating seeing all your wonderful setups. I'm enjoying this community more and more.
> 
> Thanks!


Great setup! I loved the PM3. I would personally ditch that scrappy cable that came with it and get an aftermarket one. I had a Forza cable with it.


----------



## JamesCanada

howdy said:


> Great setup! I loved the PM3. I would personally ditch that scrappy cable that came with it and get an aftermarket one. I had a Forza cable with it.



I just purchased these today: https://www.null-audio.com/products/lune-series-mkiii-premium-upgrade-cable-for-earphones

Any good? ...??


----------



## howdy

JamesCanada said:


> I just purchased these today: https://www.null-audio.com/products/lune-series-mkiii-premium-upgrade-cable-for-earphones
> 
> Any good? ...??


Absolutely. The supplied cable sucks and almost anything is better. Remember that the PM3 are wired balanced and such can be used in a balanced setting.


----------



## milesjunkie

Late night set up.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Nov 15, 2017)

Opus#2>EA Leonidas>Zeus XR

Quite remarkable.


----------



## Deftone

milesjunkie said:


> Late night set up.



Dude you need the dignis avec


----------



## milesjunkie

How does the Dignis case compare to the Miter? Does anyone have both?


----------



## subguy812

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#2>EA Leonidas>Zeus XR
> 
> Quite remarkable.


Hey wait...those look too familiar


----------



## haiku

SP1000 Cu + Brimar Audio OmniKing + KSE1500 = Dream Team


----------



## kubig123

haiku said:


> SP1000 Cu + Brimar Audio OmniKing + KSE1500 = Dream Team



Nice!!!!


----------



## kubig123




----------



## Podster (Nov 16, 2017)

haiku said:


> SP1000 Cu + Brimar Audio OmniKing + KSE1500 = Dream Team



Gator about to get ya





That avec is tight @Deftone


----------



## cattlethief

Pefect Harmony!


----------



## Podster

Rockets on A2/B1


----------



## h1f1add1cted (Nov 18, 2017)

Using iFi nano iDSD BL @ 3.5mm TRRS balanced wiring to my Sennheisher HD 800 F, the DAP is the Shanling M1 with USB audio output.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Since the iFi nano iDSD BL now need to charge after long listening sessions yesterday, I go today for Chord MoJo to my Custom Art Harmony 8.2:


----------



## cathee

really channeling the *portable* aspect today: *yuin pk1* 











if anyone know where to snag one of these cases, would greatly appreciate that. really enjoy how convenient they are..


----------



## Dobrescu George

My take on HIFIMAN RE2000 is live!

They are quite the lovely IEM!

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2017/11/hifiman-re2000-amazing-ample-absolute.html

RE2000 pairs really well with Opus #2!


----------



## JamesCanada

Dobrescu George said:


> My take on HIFIMAN RE2000 is live!
> 
> They are quite the lovely IEM!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deftone

cathee said:


> really channeling the *portable* aspect today: *yuin pk1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah Yuin PK1, I haven’t seen them mentioned on headfi for quite some time.


----------



## swesko

Heres mine for today


----------



## Podster (Nov 22, 2017)

Just to approach this hobby from the other end it amazes me just how far the portable hobby has come in the last 10-15 years! Think my first DAP was a 128 Nomad with E2C's at about $139, this rig right here was $35.98 shipped and can hold it's own with my first rig As with anything as subjective as recorded playback YMMV





While it's on my mind and to HBO Lurk is offering up a very nice thebit Opus # 1 at what I consider a bargain

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thebit-opus-1-w-leather-case.865721/


----------



## haiku

2 Endgame IEM + Cable Combos

Above: AK Layla II with Brimar Audio Labs "Supreme Reference Monarch (The Grand Master)". 8 Braid.
Below: Campfire Audio Vega with Brimar Audio Labs "Kaiser Cable". 8 Braid.


----------



## darveniza

Deftone said:


> Dude you need the dignis avec


]What are you amp are you using with your AK 70


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Thats a Chord Mojo.


----------



## haiku

Beautiful new FAD "Life Style" Case for my PF X-CC-T25


----------



## qafro

How does it sound like and is it level above ak380?



haiku said:


> SP1000 Cu + Brimar Audio OmniKing + KSE1500 = Dream Team


----------



## ThomasHK

h1f1add1cted said:


> Since the iFi nano iDSD BL now need to charge after long listening sessions yesterday, I go today for Chord MoJo to my Custom Art Harmony 8.2:



Why use an IEmatch with Mojo?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

ThomasHK said:


> Why use an IEmatch with Mojo?



Hiss is not a issue with Mojo, just to increase dynamic range a bit more.

Cheers


----------



## subguy812 (Nov 26, 2017)

Shanling M2s

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sh...sless-music-player.22354/reviews#review-19497


----------



## PinkyPowers

subguy812 said:


> Shanling M2s
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sh...sless-music-player.22354/reviews#review-19497



Looks like you had a lot of fun with it.

It's a good player. As is the new M3s!


----------



## subguy812

PinkyPowers said:


> Looks like you had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> It's a good player. As is the new M3s!


I am working on that review as well...M3s coming up


----------



## Pete7874

Not much of a rig currently.  Looking forward to getting the M3s soon though...


----------



## mahesh

Zx300 with zx5


----------



## ThomasHK

h1f1add1cted said:


> Hiss is not a issue with Mojo, just to increase dynamic range a bit more.
> 
> Cheers



Interesting idea, not sure if (a) that really works and (b) it would be audible. 

I have an Ifi ear buddy on the way, I'll do some measurements to confirm. The ear buddy is basically an IEmatch but with only 1 fixed -15dB setting (OI = 1.5Ohm).


----------



## cj3209

Pete7874 said:


> Not much of a rig currently.  Looking forward to getting the M3s soon though...



Hey, it's (should be) all about the music...the player/IEMS are only vehicles...


----------



## Tawek

one of my favorite  portable combo   X1061 + PF X-g


----------



## jasonb

Sony WH-1000XM2 Bluetooth noise cancelling headphones with an iPhone 8+.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iBasso DX200 and the five amp modules so far.
 Plus iBasso adapter cables.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 28, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> Looks like you had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> It's a good player. As is the new M3s!



There was the 24/96 USB stick that came with the 2009 box remaster, but also I don’t know if you have heard the new remix of “The Lonely Heart Club Band”. I normally I would think it a crime to remix the Beatles, but it’s actually really well done and allows each part to be heard a little more clear.
https://www.google.com.sg/amp/s/www...-out-by-the-all-new-beatles-sgt-pepper-remix/


----------



## subguy812 (Nov 28, 2017)

Redcarmoose said:


> There was the 24/96 USB stick that came with the 2009 box remaster, but also I don’t know if you have heard the new remix of “The Lonely Heart Club Band”. I normally I would think it a crime to remix the Beatles, but it’s actually really well done and allows each part to be heard a little more clear.


All of the Beatles remixes are an incredibly worthy upgrade over the original in my opinion. Even if you aren't a huge Beatles fan the sound quality on these is awesome.


----------



## Deftone

subguy812 said:


> All of the Beatles remixes are an incredibly worthy upgrade over the original in my opinion. Even if you aren't a huge Beatles fan the sound quality on these is awesome.



I thought the stereo separation is far too extreme on the 2009 remasters.


----------



## stoobot

Deftone said:


> I thought the stereo separation is far too extreme on the 2009 remasters.



Would totally agree with this. Don't mind quite so much with guitars, but if I remember rightly, there are some tracks where the snare is almost L-100 R-0!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 28, 2017)

I always thought the original Beatles vinyl sounded best, even better than the 2009 remasters. But it's also always nice to get the digital Japan first pressings for reference (going portable). But some Japan first pressings are weird too. I would swear my Black Sabbath "Master Of Reality" Japan first pressing is a needle drop. It also gets louder as you listen.....noticeably (laughably) louder. But on a whole the Japan first pressings CD wise are non-brickwalled and contain a level of smooth non-compression. Still at times remasters are cool. Anyone hear the new Steve Miller Band Ultimate hits remaster 2017? I can live with that.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Oriveti New Primacy is just too lovely! 

A smooth, organic and romantic IEM that I like to take on a walk with me! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2017/11/oriveti-new-primacy-elegant-affordable-romantic.html

https://head-fi.org/showcase/orivet...ifi-iem-headphones.22111/reviews#review-19503


----------



## haiku

Ultimate analogue sound


----------



## nazrin313




----------



## haiku

nazrin313 said:


>



I also own the LAB01. They´re excellent!


----------



## nazrin313

haiku said:


> I also own the LAB01. They´re excellent!



well, ure crazy elusive earphone is no slouch!! I can only hope to demo those, let alone own it


----------



## milesjunkie

ExpatinJapan said:


> iBasso DX200 and the five amp modules so far.
> Plus iBasso adapter cables.


Interested in your impressions so far of AMP5? I’m thinking of selling the AK70/mojo stack.


----------



## denis1976

Ak SP1000CU+EARSONICS ES5+ OC STUDIO MONARCH BALANCED


----------



## Turrican2

Sony WM1A with recabled Sony mh1. Great combo.


----------



## subguy812

Redcarmoose said:


> I always thought the original Beatles vinyl sounded best, even better than the 2009 remasters. But it's also always nice to get the digital Japan first pressings for reference (going portable). But some Japan first pressings are weird too. I would swear my Black Sabbath "Master Of Reality" Japan first pressing is a needle drop. It also gets louder as you listen.....noticeably (laughably) louder. But on a whole the Japan first pressings CD wise are non-brickwalled and contain a level of smooth non-compression. Still at times remasters are cool. Anyone hear the new Steve Miller Band Ultimate hits remaster 2017? I can live with that.


I was impressed with how the Steve Miller sounded.


----------



## haiku

subguy812 said:


> I was impressed with how the Steve Miller sounded.



Thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I have been listening to those Steve Miller songs for 30 years and I thought they now sound amazing. Though maybe we will see the whole albums remastered. That’s kind of what they do, get a new remaster out of greatest hits, then put out albums. But ya, don’t know what kind of hocus pocus was going on but those songs sound insane! One or two of the older songs didn’t jump but the rest are jaw dropping!


----------



## Pete7874 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Deftone

M3s is a nice looking player but I think they missed the ball by not having a long tall screen to match the new design.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Deftone said:


> M3s is a nice looking player but I think they missed the ball by not having a long tall screen to match the new design.



Nah, looks great the way it is. A larger screen wouldn't make sense for a non-touchscreen device like this.


----------



## cattlethief

Old School ATRAC


----------



## Gavin C4

Too good to be true...


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## ExpatinJapan

Shanling M3s, Campfire Audio Vega with Astral Acoustics iem cable, Kinera Ltd.Ed earbuds


----------



## cattlethief

Turrican2 said:


> Sony WM1A with recabled Sony mh1. Great combo.



They look great was it your own handy work, ive a few pairs needing done.


----------



## Turrican2

cattlethief said:


> They look great was it your own handy work, ive a few pairs needing done.



Actually I tried and destroyed about 2 pairs.  I finally found a talented head-fier in Denmark (pm me if you need his name - not sure if he’s still doing it) who was good enough to make me a few pairs, using cable I supplied. A couple with the (pictured) heir/noble Magnus cable which is an excellent cable both sonically and aesthetically.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Okay, my review is ready now! 

A top pick, this Martian! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/unique-melody-martian.21619/reviews#review-19523

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2017/12/unique-melody-martians-otherworldly-experience.html


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> I always thought the original Beatles vinyl sounded best, even better than the 2009 remasters. But it's also always nice to get the digital Japan first pressings for reference (going portable). But some Japan first pressings are weird too. I would swear my Black Sabbath "Master Of Reality" Japan first pressing is a needle drop. It also gets louder as you listen.....noticeably (laughably) louder. But on a whole the Japan first pressings CD wise are non-brickwalled and contain a level of smooth non-compression. Still at times remasters are cool. Anyone hear the new Steve Miller Band Ultimate hits remaster 2017? I can live with that.



THX @Redcarmoose , picked a copy up at Best Buy this past weekend. Excellent recording and flawless playback on my ne AT Micro Line cartridge

So ready to hear it on Martin's amp now


----------



## kubig123




----------



## PinkyPowers

kubig123 said:


>



Looking good, man. Looking real good.


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


> Looking good, man. Looking real good.



Thanks,
quite small compared to the SP1000 but surprisingly very good for it's size.


----------



## Redcarmoose

@Podster 



Wow! So you picked it up on vinyl, that has to be something. Maybe remasters are going to be good in the future, not just louder? I hope so.

To me it’s one of the best remastering jobs I’ve ever heard.


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> @Podster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah for $22.99 I could not pass it up and you are correct in that it's one sweet re-master and dead quite on my new AT cartridge

This dang portable hobby is just getting too hard for my old butt, first I have to figure out which one of these to use for the day





Then I have to dig around in the bag to figure out which DAP to drive them with We're not even going to go into the balanced vs. unbalanced thing


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose

Your fault Pinky.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Your fault Pinky.



Dang troublemakers LOL

So who puts a $665 iem on a $60 Chinese stack?? The Pod does and let me tell you if you love vinyl and the analog sound as much as I do this is as close to my home rig as I've ever heard since becoming a member of Head-Fi (Can't believe it's been 10 years now) Simply Amazeballs


----------



## PinkyPowers

Redcarmoose said:


> Your fault Pinky.



Oh dear! 

I've taken my Opus#2>Thor II>Encore setup to work every day this week. Such impressive sound.



Podster said:


> Dang troublemakers LOL
> 
> So who puts a $665 iem on a $60 Chinese stack?? The Pod does and let me tell you if you love vinyl and the analog sound as much as I do this is as close to my home rig as I've ever heard since becoming a member of Head-Fi (Can't believe it's been 10 years now) Simply Amazeballs



So what is this IEM and stack? Do tell!


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I've taken my Opus#2>Thor II>Encore setup to work every day this week. Such impressive sound.
> 
> ...



Well since you have asked so nicely the Stack is the Walnut V2 DAP and matching F1 amp driving IMR's (Bob James) R1 Dual 13mm Dynamic one Hybrid Ceramic and the other Beryllium. I'm sure you will start seeing reviews of these ien's soon, here's a head start:

https://audioprimate.blog/2017/09/1...al-ceramicberyllium-hybrid-with-bags-of-tone/

https://imracoustics.com/products/59884cfc71b0c811009787d0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32727723202.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rNkump

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32826447683.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.V3zaK4


----------



## kertong

AK240SS, Noble Audio Kaiser Encores, Nobunaga Labs 2.5mm balanced/TRRS cable <3


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Well since you have asked so nicely the Stack is the Walnut V2 DAP and matching F1 amp driving IMR's (Bob James) R1 Dual 13mm Dynamic one Hybrid Ceramic and the other Beryllium. I'm sure you will start seeing reviews of these ien's soon, here's a head start:
> 
> https://audioprimate.blog/2017/09/1...al-ceramicberyllium-hybrid-with-bags-of-tone/
> 
> ...



Thanks man. That R1 is interesting.


----------



## haiku

I´m having a great time with these 2 Black Beauties tonight!


----------



## Gavin C4

I guess at least the earphone is portable... 

Unleash the full power of Westone 1


----------



## davidcotton

Are those spinfit tips, and if so how do you find them on the westones?  Got a set of 2017 um1 and am struggling to find a decent tip for it!


----------



## Gavin C4

davidcotton said:


> Are those spinfit tips, and if so how do you find them on the westones?  Got a set of 2017 um1 and am struggling to find a decent tip for it!



Yes they are spin fit. Since spin fit is quite soft, they do not feel firm in my ears. But they provide great sound quality. My favorite tips are Acoustune Genuine Eartips, they provide a firm fit to my ears. Spin fit is the runner-up.


----------



## howdy

Enjoying this big time! The sound sig of this and my Alclair RSMs is a match made in heaven!!!!


----------



## Kundi

howdy said:


> Enjoying this big time! The sound sig of this and my Alclair RSMs is a match made in heaven!!!!



Fiio X7III?


----------



## howdy

Kundi said:


> Fiio X7III?


FiiO X7ii


----------



## matique

Wonderful small rig, though it is disastrously thick. I just leave it in my bag and control the m1 via hiby. Works fantastic.


----------



## kubig123




----------



## Dobrescu George

I am quite in love with this powerful, dynamic, musical and precise DAP!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-audio-dx200-reference-dap.22169/reviews#review-19558

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2017/12/ibasso-dx200-reference-flagship-from.html


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## howdy

PinkyPowers said:


>


Is that the i5ii? If so how are you liking it.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Dec 11, 2017)

It is the N5II. Pre-production unit. I've been digging it for the last month and a half. In fact, I like it so much, I couldn't help but include it in THL Christmas Gift Guide 2017, which should be up soonish.

I really love this DAP.


----------



## kubig123

PinkyPowers said:


>



I really love the design of the volume knob.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


>



Very sweet Pinky, I know that baby sounds awesome

Tuff hanging with you Big Boys this morning but have to say for under Fitty this getup can hold it's own


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## EagleWings

PinkyPowers said:


>



Seeing your comments on the N5ii, I am very tempted by this device. Is the difference in SQ from SE to BAL quite significant? I am trying to stick with the SE ecosystem. It would be nice if the difference is not big. If it is, then may be its time for me to move to BAL.


----------



## Podster (Dec 13, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


>


 Just need to add Maria, Coffee and a little whipped topping

Absolutely a beautiful shot as well Pinky


----------



## PinkyPowers

EagleWings said:


> Seeing your comments on the N5ii, I am very tempted by this device. Is the difference in SQ from SE to BAL quite significant? I am trying to stick with the SE ecosystem. It would be nice if the difference is not big. If it is, then may be its time for me to move to BAL.



It definitely sounds better in balanced, but I don't know if I'd say the difference is significant. Always worth experimenting with, if you ask me.


----------



## Bengkia369

My enjoyable dinner with my favorite tunes!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

kubig123 said:


> I really love the design of the volume knob.


Reminds me of old portable radio, my grand dad used to rock.


----------



## kubig123

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Reminds me of old portable radio, my grand dad used to rock.


Yes,
It add a retro touch to the player.
Something different from the other daps.

It is also very smooth but with some friction, so that the volumes doesn’t change if you touch it by mistake (like the ak70)


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Dec 16, 2017)

Apple - iPod Classic 7th Generation
Cypher Labs - AlgoRhythm Solo
ALO Audio - RX MK II
ALO Audio - Copper 22 Compact Mini To Mini
ALO Audio - Copper iPod To USB
Griffin - Elan Form Leather Case
Compact Discs Imported Into Waveform Audio File Format


----------



## ExpiredLabel

After much time with the 901s. Its clear, it's better than anything I've tried thus far in a portable setup. Paired with the Nakamura headphone conditioner, again i am surprised at the synergy between the two devices. Is it bulky? Sure. Cumbersome? To others maybe. For the sound and ease of use though, I'll load it up and take it along every time. Very excited to find the right Iem to get the most out of it. Currently using the very proficient MEE P1, looking at fourte as I've demoed or the re2000, and se5ult


----------



## PinkyPowers

ExpiredLabel said:


> After much time with the 901s. Its clear, it's better than anything I've tried thus far in a portable setup. Paired with the Nakamura headphone conditioner, again i am surprised at the synergy between the two devices. Is it bulky? Sure. Cumbersome? To others maybe. For the sound and ease of use though, I'll load it up and take it along every time. Very excited to find the right Iem to get the most out of it. Currently using the very proficient MEE P1, looking at fourte as I've demoed or the re2000, and se5ult



I like the ruggedness of your gearbags!


----------



## PinkyPowers

The weather was nice enough today for a little back porch action, listening to Joe Bonamassa's new Live at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

That and some regular beeswax for a great water repellent and I'm pretty much good to go as long as I have that leg strap. Its heavy but riding transit it's hardly noticeable. Setup and takedown are quick and discrete.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

For full effect


----------



## karloil




----------



## haiku

My most expensive set up (ALO CDM with customized vintage Sylvania tubes, built 1957!)


----------



## kel77

Sp1000cu > oriolus ba10 > layla


----------



## Podster

kel77 said:


> Sp1000cu > oriolus ba10 > layla



Very Sweet @kel77 and might I add a Cha-Ching, when I hit the big one I'll join you Big Boys on the playground but until then I'm enjoying this little Diddy that cost less than some cables LOL

Call this one Gorgeous Budget


----------



## kel77

Podster said:


> Very Sweet @kel77 and might I add a Cha-Ching, when I hit the big one I'll join you Big Boys on the playground but until then I'm enjoying this little Diddy that cost less than some cables LOL
> 
> Call this one Gorgeous Budget



Well, most important in this hobby is you can find enjoyment in what you have.


----------



## Podster

kel77 said:


> Well, most important in this hobby is you can find enjoyment in what you have.



Indeed Sir, there are very few hours in a day I'm not plugged into something and listening unless I'm spinning wax


----------



## willywill

Finally took the Ifi Micro DSD off my stereo system and used it as a portable DAC/AMP


----------



## PinkyPowers

Sounds great.


----------



## fiascogarcia (Dec 19, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> Sounds great.


If you could have only one with the Fourte's, DX200 or Opus2?


----------



## cj3209

fiascogarcia said:


> If you could have only one with the Fourte's, DX200 or Opus2?


I'm guessing the Opus #2...but I'm not the betting type...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Dec 20, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> Sounds great.



What's your main go to DAP, as I have the DX200 and Opus #2 and still unsure which I prefer. I think the Opus #2 still edges out the DX200, but the 2.5mm balanced socket on my DX200 is so much tighter that I use it more


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> If you could have only one with the Fourte's, DX200 or Opus2?



It's going to be a while before I make that decision. The DX200 only finished its week of burn-in yesterday.


----------



## pmrcrazzy (Dec 20, 2017)

New Effect Audio cable


----------



## pmrcrazzy

This is my daily portable


----------



## Podster

Having a little iPhun today


----------



## haiku

My set up for today


----------



## Dark Helmet

karloil said:


>


Is that a balance to 3.5mm unbalanced connector you have or is it balanced to balanced?


----------



## karloil

Dark Helmet said:


> Is that a balance to 3.5mm unbalanced connector you have or is it balanced to balanced?



That's a 2.5mm to Kobiconn adapter.


----------



## Dark Helmet

karloil said:


> That's a 2.5mm to Kobiconn adapter.


Do you have a link or did you make it?


----------



## karloil

Dark Helmet said:


> Do you have a link or did you make it?



i had it made as i don't have easy access to Kobiconn parts. If you do manage to obtain one, there are a lot pinout diagrams online, they are quite easy to follow.


----------



## AnakChan

karloil said:


> i had it made as i don't have easy access to Kobiconn parts. If you do manage to obtain one, there are a lot pinout diagrams online, they are quite easy to follow.


Yours looks more polished than mine (which looks more DIY). Nice one. I have 2, the right-angled one like yours and a straight through :-

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi.633511/page-898#post-10818059


----------



## karloil

AnakChan said:


> Yours looks more polished than mine (which looks more DIY). Nice one. I have 2, the right-angled one like yours and a straight through :-
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi.633511/page-898#post-10818059



ey, the straight version is a good idea! will ask my DIYer if he can make me one  his workmanship is awesome - he's the same guy that made my cables and ICs


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Dark Helmet said:


> Do you have a link or did you make it?


@PLUSSOUND makes them. Checkout @ExpatinJapan 's blog post for pictures.

https://headpie.blogspot.com/2016/06/25mm-trrs-to-rsaalo-balanced-adapter.html


----------



## big45-70

Hifiwalker H2
Meeaudio Pinnacle PX
Fiio A3

Inexpensive portable audio bliss


----------



## haiku

Set up for the day


----------



## harris4crna (Dec 25, 2017)

I should have added the Beyerdynamics AK T8IE MKII since I do not travel with the AFO or AFC.


----------



## muffins

My end game portable (minus an upgrade cable at some point in the distant future)   

Ak70>8.2 Harmony


----------



## davidcotton

Very nice!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Happy Holidays portable lovers!


----------



## kubig123

muffins said:


> My end game portable (minus an upgrade cable at some point in the distant future)
> 
> Ak70>8.2 Harmony




Like the combo!!!


----------



## cj3209

Couldn't resist..Merry Christmas, everyone!

CJ


----------



## AnakChan

Bringing the Tralucent 1Plus2.2, Brise Audio UPG001Ref8.Wire & Sony NW-WM1Z back to life...


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> Bringing the Tralucent 1Plus2.2, Brise Audio UPG001Ref8.Wire & Sony NW-WM1Z back to life...


I am sure the 1plus2.2 is still at the top of the game no?


----------



## kel77

Sp1000cu > JH Lola


----------



## AnakChan

Mimouille said:


> I am sure the 1plus2.2 is still at the top of the game no?


The 1Plus2.2 is still one of the top for sure. When it was first out there were fewer competitors (I mean sonic technicalities, not price), but now there are more in the similar league, however the 1Plus2.2s are still up there.

Some of you may have noticed that I don’t post so much of newer stuff as personally I think I’ve come to be very satisfied with my FitEar Titans CIEM, and the Tralucent 1Plus2.2 universals. There are other newer models by other brands that are good but, I’ve had little interest in changing.


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> The 1Plus2.2 is still one of the top for sure. When it was first out there were fewer competitors (I mean sonic technicalities, not price), but now there are more in the similar league, however the 1Plus2.2s are still up there.
> 
> Some of you may have noticed that I don’t post so much of newer stuff as personally I think I’ve come to be very satisfied with my FitEar Titans CIEM, and the Tralucent 1Plus2.2 universals. There are other newer models by other brands that are good but, I’ve had little interest in changing.


I was considering grabbing a pair but Gavin is not easy to reach. Did you try anything comparable?


----------



## Dobrescu George

muffins said:


> My end game portable (minus an upgrade cable at some point in the distant future)
> 
> Ak70>8.2 Harmony



Me likey your avatar XD


----------



## muffins

Dobrescu George said:


> Me likey your avatar XD



Me likey yours too :3


----------



## kertong (Dec 26, 2017)

delete


----------



## Dobrescu George

muffins said:


> Me likey yours too :3







kertong said:


> lcd vs amoled:



This is why we have IPS, PLS and other technologies! 

I avoid AMOLEd like dem plagues since they burn-in with 100% certainty due to their basic tech, and since they use PWM at any brightness.


----------



## kertong (Dec 26, 2017)

delete


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Panohm

Mimouille said:


>


Which spinfit tips are those? the stock tips on the s-em9 aren't ideal for me. Also let me know if you find that 1plus2.2 alternative, i've been tempted but it seems Gavin has limited involvement now.


----------



## Mimouille

Panohm said:


> Which spinfit tips are those? the stock tips on the s-em9 aren't ideal for me. Also let me know if you find that 1plus2.2 alternative, i've been tempted but it seems Gavin has limited involvement now.


These are the narrow bores, the cp800, work perfectly, but the stem has to be clean otherwise they will slide off.


----------



## willywill

kertong said:


> Yeah, was a little disappointed the kann used such a crude display.
> 
> I hear you on the amoled burn in - also, the RG deteriorates at a faster rate than B in general so given long enough (and not burned in) everything will be blue shifted from what I've read.
> 
> But the inky deep true blacks, and the awesome viewing angles.. ❤️❤️❤️


This is head-fi, play back is more important. In here we dim the screen the screen to the lowest and try to use the side button more then the screen
Only time your screen should be on max is to take a picture


----------



## Scorpion667

muffins said:


> My end game portable (minus an upgrade cable at some point in the distant future)
> 
> Ak70>8.2 Harmony



That's the illest looking (actually) portable setup I've ever seen. 

I've also been rocking my AK70 (same color) naked 24/7, great aesthetics. I didn't like how the case covers the buttons, made it hard to feel for the play/pause with the unit in pocket.


----------



## muffins (Dec 26, 2017)

Scorpion667 said:


> That's the illest looking (actually) portable setup I've ever seen.
> 
> I've also been rocking my AK70 (same color) naked 24/7, great aesthetics. I didn't like how the case covers the buttons, made it hard to feel for the play/pause with the unit in pocket.



Thanks! Yeah, I wanted something that would actually fit in my pocket lol. Plus when I'm on the go, small fidelity changes ala portable amps/dacs/daps/cables don't really matter. I'll do critical listening when I'm back to my desktop rig 

Edit: And I agree, the AK70 is gorgeous. Am I the only one that only buys gear that I think looks good? XD


----------



## kubig123

muffins said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I wanted something that would actually fit in my pocket lol. Plus when I'm on the go, small fidelity changes ala portable amps/dacs/daps/cables don't really matter. I'll do critical listening when I'm back to my desktop rig
> 
> Edit: And I agree, the AK70 is gorgeous. Am I the only one that only buys gear that I think looks good? XD



I bout go the ak70 mkii on BF, and I’m really surprised how well it plays and this little thing is loud too!!!
When I play dsd file the temperature does rise too much. 
I love to pair it with the Encore.


----------



## razorpakk

Ibasso It01 and Benjie T6, pretty solid 80£ combo (got the Iems for 50£ as they were an open box).
I love good value.


----------



## jasonb

Sony WH-1000XM2 used with an iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## subguy812

jasonb said:


> Sony WH-1000XM2 used with an iPhone 8 Plus


The Sony's and some Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce and you look all set.....


----------



## Dickymint

Super sounding set of headphones for the money!


----------



## Dickymint

Trying to get some shots but failing miserably!


----------



## cathee

PinkyPowers said:


> Happy Holidays portable lovers!



Hi Pinky - 

Is that the iBasso? How does it compare to your Cayin? 

Been researching DAPs with offline Tidal and these came into my sights (along with the X5iii, X7ii), your impressions will be much appreciated and valued.

Thanks x


----------



## PinkyPowers

cathee said:


> Hi Pinky -
> 
> Is that the iBasso? How does it compare to your Cayin?
> 
> ...



I haven't performed any hard comparison tests yet, but my general feeling is that the DX200 is a worthy upgrade to the Cayin N5II. In other words, you get the sense it's priced accordingly. The N5II is the best mid-tier DAP I've yet found. While the DX200 is indeed in summit-fi territory.


----------



## kubig123

CustomArt Fibae3 - Ares ll+


----------



## Mimouille

kubig123 said:


> CustomArt Fibae3 - Ares ll+


Did you compare both SP1000 before going for copper?


----------



## kubig123

Mimouille said:


> Did you compare both SP1000 before going for copper?



No, I didn’t have the chance, I found the copper veraion at a good price and based on the review/feedback on this website I went for it.


----------



## Bluess

It's the last working day of the year today


----------



## eddie0817

Happy new year


----------



## PinkyPowers

eddie0817 said:


> Happy new year



Do I even want to know how long it took to stack those cables like that?


----------



## Benz-Fi

eddie0817 said:


> Happy new year


Great photo, happy new year!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Simple but amazing setup! The P1 uses a TDA1387T R2R chip which is a rarity in portable DAPs.


----------



## AnakChan

Going wireless today. FitEar Titan with an E4UA MMCX-FitEar adapter, Sony MUC-M2BT1 driven by the NW-WM1Z in a Dignis Midas case, controlled by Sony's RMT-NWS20 remote, all in a Volk Tactical Gear Gen2 Mini-Dump Pouch


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## jasonho




----------



## muffin9988




----------



## kubig123

muffin9988 said:


>


----------



## Left Channel

muffin9988 said:


>



Classic Walkman! You'll probably like this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-book-on-the-birth-of-the-sony-walkman.864424/


----------



## pr0b3r

iBasso IT01 + Opus#1


----------



## qafro

ExpiredLabel said:


> For full effect


Where did you buy the bag?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

qafro said:


> Where did you buy the bag?



I picked it up from a local swap meet for three dollars. My wife already had spare beeswax from beading. Living in the northwest one must be prepared for those random showers☔

You might try a army surplus store


----------



## AnakChan

Happy New Year folks, Fitear Titan, Tralucent Uber terminated by a Nobunaga Labs 4.4mm, into a custom 4.4mm to 2.5mm driven by the iBasso DX200 AMP3.


----------



## Cougar2465

source : iPhone/Tidal and hi-res on Poly.


----------



## ostewart

iBasso DX200 > Home made Toxic Cables Viper > Custom Art FIBAE 3 > my ears


----------



## tiddlywinks

Pioneer XPA-700 with XDP-100R and FLC8S


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## willywill

Finally my pre-order Audeze LCD-2C came in, pairing very well with the Ifi Micro DSD


----------



## 472925




----------



## Kundi

iLFuma said:


>



What DAP and AMP are these?


----------



## 472925

Kundi said:


> What DAP and AMP are these?


Sony NW-A35 - Fiio Q1mk2


----------



## iJay

iLFuma said:


> Sony NW-A35 - Fiio Q1mk2



Nice looking match. When is the specialty WM-Port cable going to be ready from Fiio? (assuming they are the ones making it.)


----------



## 472925

iJay said:


> Nice looking match. When is the specialty WM-Port cable going to be ready from Fiio? (assuming they are the ones making it.)


On Amazon italy is already available, i placed an order few days ago. There was on Aliexpress but it's over, try an official Fiio seller in your country. http://www.fiio.net/en/stores


----------



## iJay

iLFuma said:


> On Amazon italy is already available, i placed an order few days ago. There was on Aliexpress but it's over, try an official Fiio seller in your country. http://www.fiio.net/en/stores



ha...missed that! Thank you.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 3, 2018)

320kbps       Lol!    "Direct Source: On"


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Martin J




----------



## bvng3540




----------



## Gosod




----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## 435279

I get asked a lot, what's that red thing on your phone.


----------



## willywill

Will be keeping this for the rest of the night


----------



## cathee

monday = back to work = back to basics = back to black


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #2 + HiFiMAN RE2000 

Quite a lovely DAP with everything just in place! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audio-opus-opus-2.21788/reviews#review-19684

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/01/opus-2-magic-of-music.html


----------



## SemRumo

Work rig.


----------



## Zhanming057

My AK320 and Layla II's


----------



## kubig123

Zhanming057 said:


> My AK320 and Layla II's



Lovely picture!


----------



## Zhanming057

kubig123 said:


> Lovely picture!


 Thanks!


----------



## Rewin (Jan 10, 2018)

amazing setup


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Transportable Rig.

Apple - iPod Video 5th Generation (60GB)
Apple - iPod Hi-Fi


----------



## ezekiel77

Portable setup... Sort of.
WM1A > VE Junkosha > LCD-X


----------



## subguy812

Opus#1s=====>Zeus XR


----------



## vbvb

Hifiman HM-601LE + Koss PortaPro:    Retro!!


----------



## trellus (Jan 13, 2018)

Sony Walkman NW-A35 + Alessandro MS1e with shallow cups for less bulky look


----------



## jksoon

Typically my iRiver iHP-140 w/ either one of my Grado(s) or Shure SE846.


----------



## jksoon

.... Since I d do a lot of bike riding and don't want wires getting in the way....  Oakley Thump Pro MP3 Player with fully adjustable ear buds. I keep them a bit loose so I can hear my surroundings. Got a pair of many these years ago and still work great. Oakley now has wireless versions.


----------



## Dobrescu George (Jan 13, 2018)

jksoon said:


> .... Since I d do a lot of bike riding and don't want wires getting in the way....  Oakley Thump Pro MP3 Player with fully adjustable ear buds. I keep them a bit loose so I can hear my surroundings. Got a pair of many these years ago and still work great. Oakley now has wireless versions.



That will fit strangely 

Not saying it is bad or a bad idea, just that it would fit strangely. At that point you can grab any BT IEM or headphone and plug it with your smartphone with APT-X, and probably better comfort (I cannot wear any buds)

How is the sound for you? You have quite the collection, so how do you get along with those ones?


----------



## jksoon (Jan 13, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> That will fit strangely
> 
> Not saying it is bad or a bad idea, just that it would fit strangely. At that point you can grab any BT IEM or headphone and plug it with your smartphone with APT-X, and probably better comfort (I cannot wear any buds)
> 
> How is the sound for you? You have quite the collection, so how do you get along with those ones?



They fit just fine. The articulating arm super adjustable and is a bit stiff, so you position them over the ear and they just stay there. I keep a little space in between so I can hear my surroundings.

I purchased these way before there were any BT IEMs on the market.

They sound fairly decent, better than I had originally expected.

When I'm riding the bike trails, I play some Prodigy or Pink Floyd and notice I start riding faster and more aggressively... LOL so I guess it make the rides more enjoyable.


----------



## alphanumerix1

willywill said:


> Finally my pre-order Audeze LCD-2C came in, pairing very well with the Ifi Micro DSD


How are you liking the lcd2c?


----------



## captblaze

jksoon said:


> .... Since I d do a lot of bike riding and don't want wires getting in the way....  Oakley Thump Pro MP3 Player with fully adjustable ear buds. I keep them a bit loose so I can hear my surroundings. Got a pair of many these years ago and still work great. Oakley now has wireless versions.



I got those for my wife and could never get 6 months out of a battery. I got good at replacing them until the lens got damaged and she went for glass lens glasses instead of polycarbonate


----------



## azabu (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ostewart

Hidizs AP200 > Custom Art FIBAE 3


----------



## willywill

alphanumerix1 said:


> How are you liking the lcd2c?


Really been enjoying then after everyone goes to bed, i can tell my girl was getting annoyed by the open back so i stop using then during the time she around


----------



## Benz-Fi

willywill said:


> Really been enjoying then after everyone goes to bed, i can tell my girl was getting annoyed by the open back so i stop using then during the time she around


The lcd2 classic is closed back?! Where have I been?


----------



## Ehr33

Tribute to my favorite who pass away.


----------



## Zhanming057

Upgraded the DAP to the wonderful SP1000


----------



## Kundi

Ehr33 said:


> Tribute to my favorite who pass away.



What amp is that with the Ipod?


----------



## Ehr33

Kundi said:


> What amp is that with the Ipod?



That’s my old Fostex HP-P1


----------



## qafro

Wow - by the way that's a nice photo shoot.. what camera did you use for this shot?


Zhanming057 said:


> Upgraded the DAP to the wonderful SP1000


----------



## 397324




----------



## subguy812




----------



## stoobot

Zhanming057 said:


> Upgraded the DAP to the wonderful SP1000



Sweet heavens! Just look at that thing! Practically a work of art! How are you finding the Layla II's? I use Rosies with my AK300, but find they they just lack a little bit of punch in the mid-range (regardless of how I attenuate the bass - though i do find the bass lighter through the balanced out compared to SE)


----------



## haiku




----------



## Zhanming057

qafro said:


> Wow - by the way that's a nice photo shoot.. what camera did you use for this shot?



I shot this with a Sony A7r II and a 28mm lens, with a whole lot of macro adapter rings and LED illumination...you really do need to draw up a plan for a shot like this one 

Also, yes, I was a studio photographer for some time and still work on the side from time to time.


----------



## Zhanming057

stoobot said:


> Sweet heavens! Just look at that thing! Practically a work of art! How are you finding the Layla II's? I use Rosies with my AK300, but find they they just lack a little bit of punch in the mid-range (regardless of how I attenuate the bass - though i do find the bass lighter through the balanced out compared to SE)



Thanks! Here's another one of just the DAP 






As for the combo, it's very detailed, very precise...almost too much of a good thing. Bass control is just absolutely beautiful but also very demanding of files - you hear every flaw like it's being hammered over your head. I like it for some types of music (classical, well mastered vocals) but I do have a pair of QDC 8CH's coming in which should be less demanding and better for daily listening. 

IMO the layla II's are something that you really need to hear in person to decide if you like the signature...I know people who think it's too clinical. Have you tried the Angie if you consider the Roise lacking in mid presentation? Another option is the Noble K10 which I'm considering myself (balanced, musical, a little mid-low heavy).


----------



## Benz-Fi

Low light cell phone shot of a somewhat portable rig..


----------



## matique

IBasso DX80 > U12. More than enough for myself.


----------



## Blackground

Ultimate portable rig
Lotoo Pico --> TY Hi-z 650


----------



## stoobot

Zhanming057 said:


> Thanks! Here's another one of just the DAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the bonus shot! Utterly stunning! That volume dial is something else! 

I've auditioned the K10 but didn't quite get on with them, they felt like they had a bit too much treble presence for my taste. I'l have to give Angie and Layla II a try I think! I suppose it all comes down to synergy between the music you prefer, the player you choose and the headphones. Orions sounded clinical with the AK70... but sound rich and warm with the AK300


----------



## taffy2207 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cowon Plenue D & Music Fidelity MF200, simplicity works for me :-


----------



## Dobrescu George

taffy2207 said:


> Cowon Plenue D & Music Fidelity MF200, simplicity works for me :-



I haven't heard either, but some people seem to be loving their Music Fidelity headphones

BTW, Opus #2 + Ultrasone Signature Studio + A very awesome song


----------



## ostewart

@Dobrescu George you'll like this track


----------



## Benz-Fi

Dobrescu George said:


> I haven't heard either, but some people seem to be loving their Music Fidelity headphones
> 
> BTW, Opus #2 + Ultrasone Signature Studio + A very awesome song


I love that song!! Even the non-acoustic version is awesome. I miss ASL! and of course Opus#2 has such a satisfying Rock/metal sound that I find hard to beat with other players in the price range.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ostewart said:


> @Dobrescu George you'll like this track



I *love* that track! <3 

Thank you for reminding me to listen more to this awesome band! 

You made me remember the good old golden days when I had MP3s from this band on a 512 MB MP3 player 



Benz-Fi said:


> I love that song!! Even the non-acoustic version is awesome. I miss ASL! and of course Opus#2 has such a satisfying Rock/metal sound that I find hard to beat with other players in the price range.



Absolutely! 

I also have their entire discography 

Opus #2 and oragnic / musical sound really go do hand in hand!


----------



## Podster

So after spending most of the Holidays in this rig I have to ask myself why I spend so much money on this hobby! Do I have better rigs, cost wise for sure but for just pure musical pleasure I'm not so sure anymore Won't stop me from coming here to view this legal porn and fantasizing however


----------



## Benz-Fi (Jan 17, 2018)

Since we're sharing... current situation:


----------



## Dobrescu George

Welp, Shanling M2s surely looks super cool in person! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/01/shanling-m2s-ultra-portable-versatility.html


----------



## meomap

Benz-Fi said:


> Since we're sharing... current situation:



Volume at 82?
Balanced, High, and with IEM ?
That's too loud for me.

Mine setup is the same as above but volume is around 40 with K10C or Encore.


----------



## Benz-Fi

meomap said:


> Volume at 82?
> Balanced, High, and with IEM ?
> That's too loud for me.
> 
> Mine setup is the same as above but volume is around 40 with K10C or Encore.


The UE 18+ pro need more power than most iems at 37.5 ohm.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Bit of colour matching today 

Hidizs AP200 > Lear LUF-Turbo


----------



## willywill

Talking about color matching, I found a nice padded case from G-Shock to use with my 64 Audio iem


----------



## Podster

OK, maybe I stretched the truth a little on that Holiday listening run on the Walnut setup as I have spent quite a bit of time with this combo as well and IMHO once again Bob James IMR Acoustics has hit one out of the ballpark and on past the parking lot! Simply amazing what he has pulled off with a two DD (One Ceramic and one Beryllium) iem. These seem to be an about face to the multi BA iem's of today but honestly I don't seem to be (moreover my ears don't seem) to be missing those other 6-7-8 drivers at all! There actually could be something to the less is more ideology Oh well regardless of my musings/ramblings I find the IMR R1's to be an amazing iem of course YMMV since this is all subjective to each individual listener but in my 61 years I've listened to a ton of speakers, headphones and for the last 5 years iem's and these babies can hold their own in the $700 to $1500 range (seems that may even be subjective eh)!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #2 driving Xelento IEMs is a really nice setup!


----------



## hung031086

Opus#1S > Beat Audio Prima Donna 8-wire > 64Audio A18


----------



## bmichels




----------



## marflao

Vacation mode


----------



## Bluess




----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#1S>IT01


----------



## Mimouille

Back to 1994


----------



## RuiPP

Mimouille said:


> Back to 1994


Great!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...years-old-this-2018-your-then-and-now.870407/


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 22, 2018)

IPod Touch 6th Gen 32GB and Piston 3 Fresh Edition
My bike and gym set-up. Yesterday I pulled both IEMs out by the cables while at the gym. Many days I am in the rain for hours...........with music!


----------



## miusicmene

My two very different rigs to go.. (momentarily )

Questyle qp1r with Audeze Sine upgraded with OTE Earpads
Cable: Lavricables silver reference
or
Chord Mojo/Poly with Westone UM 60 Pro IEMs
Cable: Impact Audio balanced with an 3.5 trs adapter


Cheers!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## kubig123




----------



## Podster

Well it been "Balanced Day" here at the Ranch today, been a lot of fun changing up every couple hours


----------



## denis1976

Yes in Heaven....


----------



## howdy




----------



## Dobrescu George

howdy said:


>



Nice setup you have there, my friend!


----------



## iJay

Terrible lighting and not the best pic but nice sound. Broke out my old Z2 with Monk+, BBE headphone 2 profile and Leonard Cohen. Great detail and extension.


----------



## Dobrescu George

FiiO X7mkii + HIFIMAN RE800

http://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/01/fiio-x7mkii-infinity-sound.html

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2017/10/hifiman-re800-outstanding-engaging-vivid.html


----------



## matique

Apt song to summarise the monsoon that's enveloping over Singapore the past few days. No matter what iem I go to I somehow always end up back with the Andromedas.


----------



## 397324




----------



## Mimouille (Jan 25, 2018)

Finally got the cable to test the Mason V3 with the WM1Z. This might be the right source. Now still not sure about the tips....ah the eternal quest of the audiofool.


----------



## Podster

Step one is always recognizing ones foolishness Mim I'm just lucky I don't have more disposable cash


----------



## willywill

Got this balanced cable for my birthday, it was a gift so I couldn't abuse but anyway you know I don't get into those luxury cable.
I leaned my lesson after I spend $230 on a Kimber Kable


----------



## Zhanming057

Not technically a "rig" but figure I'd share this anyways  It sounds even better than it looks...


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Older but still very capable


----------



## AnakChan

On a snowboarding trip with my family. I took the opportunity to pull out my FitEar MH335DW-SR cabled by Brise Audio's limited edition PTK2017S driven by iBasso DX200 with AMP3. CIEM protectors by Vannuys Twin Tube :-


----------



## Wyd4

Beanbag sessions.


----------



## bmichels (Jan 26, 2018)

My portable system ( A&K SP1000SS + SHURE KSE1500 + MandarinES Symbio N eartips) just got upgraded with a BRIMAR cable.

I will report later the sound change with the previous Labkabke cable.

Note : the cable has direction which have been preset during the cooking process: the 3.5mm connector with BRIMAR's logo is recommended to plug into the source side


----------



## Wyd4

bmichels said:


> My portable system ( A&K SP1000SS + SHURE KSE1500 + MandarinES Symbio N eartips) just got upgraded with a BRIMAR cable.
> 
> I will report later the sound change with the previous Labkabke cable.
> 
> Note : the cable has direction which have been preset during the cooking process and the 3.5mm connector with BRIMAR's logo recommended to plug into the source side



Very nice ic. 
Hefty haha


----------



## Podster (Jan 26, 2018)

AnakChan said:


> On a snowboarding trip with my family. I took the opportunity to pull out my FitEar MH335DW-SR cabled by Brise Audio's limited edition PTK2017S driven by iBasso DX200 with AMP3. CIEM protectors by Vannuys Twin Tube :-



Anak, those dang pictures disgust me! LOL What does one have to do to getting their gear personalized with ones name Lovely shot and noticed your listening to Karen and Richard there

@Wyd4 , love the Curios George themed shrink wrap


----------



## kubig123

bmichels said:


> My portable system ( A&K SP1000SS + SHURE KSE1500 + MandarinES Symbio N eartips) just got upgraded with a BRIMAR cable.
> 
> I will report later the sound change with the previous Labkabke cable.
> 
> Note : the cable has direction which have been preset during the cooking process: the 3.5mm connector with BRIMAR's logo is recommended to plug into the source side



Beautiful cable!


----------



## Montyburns

willywill said:


> Got this balanced cable for my birthday, it was a gift so I couldn't abuse but anyway you know I don't get into those luxury cable.
> I leaned my lesson after I spend $230 on a Kimber Kable


Those look like SurfCables. Had them for a Sony MDR Z7. Liked them quite a bit.


----------



## willywill

Montyburns said:


> Those look like SurfCables. Had them for a Sony MDR Z7. Liked them quite a bit.


They were the cheapest cable i could find and were in stock I wasn't trying to wait 8 weeks. They have DIY all over lol adhesive coming out the, ruff cuts but it get the job done


----------



## Benz-Fi

Tonight's portable rig


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>AMP4>Leonidas>DITA

Outrageously good.


----------



## Turrican2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sony NW-WM1A——> kimber cable to 4.4mm ——> Beyerdynamic Xelento


----------



## Dickymint

Do you ever get the impression that this hobby is taking over?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dickymint said:


> Do you ever get the impression that this hobby is taking over?



When you just can't stop from buying stuff? 

Great collection, BTW


----------



## Dickymint

Oops! I have been spending more money again... Post Christmas specials.


----------



## Dickymint

Dobrescu George said:


> When you just can't stop from buying stuff?
> 
> Great collection, BTW


Sold my toy car and had money to spend, cannot help myself, must seek help...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dickymint said:


> Sold my toy car and had money to spend, cannot help myself, must seek help...



Try to get lost in music with what you already have for a while, you do own quite a few things that most people would consider end-game setups. Why not spend some time with them before heading for your next purchase?


----------



## Dickymint

Dobrescu George said:


> Try to get lost in music with what you already have for a while, you do own quite a few things that most people would consider end-game setups. Why not spend some time with them before heading for your next purchase?


That is sound advice and due to finding that what I thought was an end game for a while, is not really as good as I hoped for, I need to consolidate and do some good listening. Maybe even sell some gear!


----------



## Mimouille

Dickymint said:


> Do you ever get the impression that this hobby is taking over?


The fact that it is taking over you bed must not be good for your private life


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mimouille said:


> The fact that it is taking over you bed must not be good for your private life



What? You don't incorporate a little audio play in your "private life"?


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> What? You don't incorporate a little audio play in your "private life"?



Only vocals.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mimouille said:


> Only vocals.



I understand you completely. I always ask her to try and sound like a hyena. And I make moose noises. 

Pure erotica!


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> I understand you completely. I always ask her to try and sound like a hyena. And I make moose noises.
> 
> Pure erotica!


----------



## cathee

PinkyPowers said:


> sound like a hyena.



Aren't they notorious for their giggling? Not exactly a 5-start Yelp review...


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Cheap chills for me...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Jan 30, 2018)

My current kit that I have with me at work (not a lot of time to play and listen at home), the Rhapsodio Saturn IEM's are on loan


----------



## nazrin313




----------



## willywill

Stay strong we are already half way through the week.


----------



## Deftone

Oscar-HiFi said:


> My current kit that I have with me at work (not a lot of time to play and listen at home), the Rhapsodio Saturn IEM's are on loan



Bet you can’t wait to get to work


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Deftone said:


> Bet you can’t wait to get to work



As a massive headphone geek, I do love my job  spending time on here helping people with recommendations, talking to people over the phone and by email too...


----------



## Mimouille

Solid


----------



## Shanling

My rig for this week was my blue Shanling M2s and Fitear Fitear I picked from our wide collection of Fitear models.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

A bit dusty....


----------



## matique

Bedroom companion, before I ship the dpx1 for the 3.5mm jack to be replaced.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #2 + Beyerdynamic Xelento. Check out our twitter for more awesome photos, news of upcoming reviews, and fun! https://twitter.com/audioheavenrev


----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## matique

fiascogarcia said:


>


My dream end game set-up there...


----------



## marflao

Dobrescu George said:


> Opus #2 + Beyerdynamic Xelento. Check out our twitter for more awesome photos, news of upcoming reviews, and fun! https://twitter.com/audioheavenrev



Not sure why the Rolex is part of the pics. . 

blingblingdeluxe?


----------



## psikey (Feb 3, 2018)

For online/offline streaming of Tidal or Spotify bitperfect I still don't think many DAP's can beat a Dragonfly Red paired with a 128GB iPhone SE for both sound quality, UI  and portability. Battery life is fine too. I just use the iPhone as a music player mostly on Airplane mode. Use it with SE846's while out and HD660S at home.


----------



## Dobrescu George

marflao said:


> Not sure why the Rolex is part of the pics. .
> 
> blingblingdeluxe?



All of them have a nice high-end feeling, all of them are nice flagships 

I think those photos are better than my usual photos simply because they have that watch in them, but I won't use it for other photos


----------



## subguy812

marflao said:


> Not sure why the Rolex is part of the pics. .
> 
> blingblingdeluxe?


Nobody knows why Skerry does what he does


----------



## marflao

Shanling said:


> My rig for this week was my blue Shanling M2s and Fitear Fitear I picked from our wide collection of Fitear models.



Red knob? 
What's the story behind?


----------



## marflao

subguy812 said:


> Nobody knows why Skerry does what he does



So next pic with a fancy car key?


----------



## PinkyPowers

I've been insanely impressed by what the AMP4 module does for tia Fourté. Soundstage is SO big, and never has it felt more like walking into a three-dimensional volume of sound and sensation. It's unlike any other setup I've heard, in a not insignificant way.


----------



## taffy2207 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds like the 'Tardis' of the Audio World


----------



## Montyburns

Looks like you’ve found the jackpot setup!


----------



## Redcarmoose

marflao said:


> So next pic with a fancy car key?



Or......man-part?


----------



## Shanling

marflao said:


> Red knob?
> What's the story behind?



Just like to make my own units little bit different. So has blue M2s with red knob, black M3s with red knob 

With next run, I think I should go directly into manufacturing and make my own unit. Red frame, blue back panel, buttons in 4 different colors


----------



## marflao

Shanling said:


> Just like to make my own units little bit different. So has blue M2s with red knob, black M3s with red knob
> 
> With next run, I think I should go directly into manufacturing and make my own unit. Red frame, blue back panel, buttons in 4 different colors



Just out of curiosity: are those knobs anywhere available in different colors?


----------



## Shanling

marflao said:


> Just out of curiosity: are those knobs anywhere available in different colors?



Not freely available, also changing them is risky, you can damage the wheel mechanism itself.


----------



## marflao

Shanling said:


> Not freely available, also changing them is risky, you can damage the wheel mechanism itself.



Understood..thanks


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Fancy car key...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Tinnitus Man said:


> Fancy car key...



I think I'll get a Dacia Duster car, easier to own and fix in Romania. I also like SUVs over Sport cars


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Feb 10, 2018)

Its been a month or so since I posted some pics here:
Enjoy


 

iBasso DX200 and IT01



Opus#2, iBasso DX200 and FiiO X7ii, ALO Audio Cables to a headphone switcher box testing volume matched Simgot earphones

 

FiiO X7ii and iBasso IT01



Echobox Explorer



Cozoy TAKT Pro



iBasso DX200 and Campfire Audio Andromeda on holiday rig

 

Opus#2 and Simgot earphones

 

ifi EarBuddy



ifi Nano BLK,
ATH-ESW11 Lt Ed

 

Miter dap cases 



Lyra 150 ohms earbuds

 

Shozy Alien+ and Shozy Hibiki Special Edition

  

Opus#1S


----------



## subguy812




----------



## ostewart (Feb 5, 2018)

Got my P350 monitors back from Inearz (refit/fix after nearly 3 years of use), they look incredible (original design in my profile pic):


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Clockwork driven.  Classy!


----------



## Deftone

ostewart said:


> Got my P350 monitors back from Inearz (refit/fix after nearly 3 years), they look incredible (original design in my profile pic):



3 years to fix?!


----------



## Dark Helmet

ExpatinJapan said:


> Its been a month or so since I posted some pics here:
> Enjoy


What do you think of the IT01?


----------



## ostewart

Deftone said:


> 3 years to fix?!



Owned for nearly 3 years  took just over a month for them to reshell them, one of the sound tubes had gone bad.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Dark Helmet said:


> What do you think of the IT01?



See my signature for a link to my review of the IT01


----------



## Gavin C4

Zeus-XR > Effect Audio special edition cable for VE8


----------



## matique

Onkyo DPX1 > Effect Audio Eres II > Campfire Andromeda


----------



## Wyville

The most natural and clear sounding pairing I have had the pleasure to spend time with...

Vision Ears VE5 (demo) - Effect Audio Lionheart - Astell & Kern AK70


----------



## snapple10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lunchtime rig
Pic will not post
Sony ZX2> Z7


----------



## kubig123




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## willywill

Small earphone with big ambition


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## Deftone

Mimouille said:


>


I can’t use the comply on mine I don’t like how they degrade the sound.


----------



## Mimouille

Deftone said:


> I can’t use the comply on mine I don’t like how they degrade the sound.


How do they degrade the sound? On my the silicone sound a bit aggressive so far, the comply sounds smoother. But still undecided


----------



## Deftone

Mimouille said:


> How do they degrade the sound? On my the silicone sound a bit aggressive so far, the comply sounds smoother. But still undecided



To my ears the treble is smooth yet vibrant and never harsh but the comply dulls down the vibrancy a bit too much.


----------



## Mimouille

Deftone said:


> To my ears the treble is smooth yet vibrant and never harsh but the comply dulls down the vibrancy a bit too much.


Could you give me an example of track?


----------



## Deftone

Mimouille said:


> Could you give me an example of track?



Sure

Havok - intention to deceive 

The sound has a slight warm haze with the foam and the cymbals don’t pop as well as when using silicone.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Anyone curious about Megamini from HIFIMAN? 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/hifiman-megamini-super-mini-power.html


----------



## Lourens

It's my portable today


----------



## Barra

Deftone said:


> Sure
> 
> Havok - intention to deceive
> 
> The sound has a slight warm haze with the foam and the cymbals don’t pop as well as when using silicone.


Wow..... you're good. I'm not used to anyone being able to provide a clear example when challenged. Good job.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Dobrescu George said:


> Anyone curious about Megamini from HIFIMAN?
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/hifiman-megamini-super-mini-power.html


Perhaps I missed it in the review, but what is the output impedance? Did you detect any hiss with the IT01?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dark Helmet said:


> Perhaps I missed it in the review, but what is the output impedance? Did you detect any hiss with the IT01?



I do not know what the output impedance is as I couldn't measure it, nor noticed anything about it in other reviews.

I can't say I can hear that much hiss with IT-01, maybe a bit, but then again, something like DK-3001 or ie80, which prenets hiss the easiest, still doesn't have enough hiss to bother me while music is playing.

Megamini has more hiss than most DAPs I heard to date (can't say it is the hissiest one, but it has more than the average), so if you're sensitive to hiss, it might not be best. I barely hear it at my typical listening volumes, which are high, so this is why I tend to not make a big deal out of it.,


----------



## subguy812




----------



## Deftone

Quick pic to join in on the IE800S love


----------



## Dobrescu George

Beyerdynamic Amiron is bloody Beautiful, and so is Meze 99 Classics! 

https://twitter.com/audioheavenrev/status/960656774171897856


----------



## subguy812

My portable rig today...CA Harmony 8.2----Opus#1s


----------



## 397324




----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## funkymartyn

I have been trying to load up this photo, but it keeps coming up more than once, and each time i edit and delete any one of these photos they all delete.....?????


----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## Dobrescu George

She is really enjoying the sound of Amiron 

Taken from Twitter of Audiophile Heaven : https://twitter.com/audioheavenrev/status/962112691476287488

Also on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/Audiophile...888048468286/1795937200463368/?type=3&theater


----------



## Paul Graham (Feb 9, 2018)

I think it may have been some time since I posted to this thread! Hello Mimouille, Rudi & Expat and anyone else who remembers me lol!

Nothing new yet just some nicely maturing senngrado’s and SA5k’s on my iPod classic 7g - Cypherlabs Algorithm Solo - Graham Slee Voyager Stack... Forza Audioworks interconnects Etc... not properly portable but portable around home, I’ll take the stack out but with HD25’s etc.....


----------



## AnakChan

Vannuys has these leather plug holders which are pretty neat and handy.

They come in 3 sizes but I went for the middle to accommodate my Pentaconn.

The slender width version probably suffices for most needs (e.g. 2.5mm TRRS -> 3.5mm TRS). And the widest probably for the 6.3mm TRS -> 3.5mm TRS.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #1s and Sennheiser ie800 playing some sweet metallica.


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> Opus #1s and Sennheiser ie800 playing some sweet metallica.



Oh dear, out of all the albums you picked Saint anger...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> Oh dear, out of all the albums you picked Saint anger...



Come on, I love that album! St. Anger is one of the most love albums they made since I started with it when I was younger 

It is quite sweet! 

I have their entire discograpgy, most of them in exceptionally rare releases. 

I keep posting those on Twitter BTW, if you have time to throw a look https://twitter.com/audioheavenrev


----------



## Richsvt

I like the post of the older stack. Was very close to the one I had. I think it was with the ALO Conti 3 tube.Think Great sounds.
Inspired me to pull out a smaller stack as well. Still some great sounds...


----------



## Zhanming057 (Feb 10, 2018)

SP1000 and QDC 8 Hifi's


----------



## subguy812

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000 and QDC 8 Hifi's


Very nice


----------



## kubig123

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000 and QDC 8 Hifi's



Love the faceplace!


----------



## Deftone

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000 and QDC 8 Hifi's


Those look stunning!


----------



## Zhanming057

kubig123 said:


> Love the faceplace!



I've never seen anything like this offered from anyone except QDC. Definitely very happy with how it came out


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#1S and Shozy Hibiki Special Edition

   

Jomo - Haka

 

Campfire Audio Cascade

   

iBasso DX200

 

Alpha and Delta - D6



Opus#2 and Dita - The Truth


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca

This rig rocks!


----------



## Kundi

tracyca said:


>



What's your source?


----------



## tracyca

I was using the note 8 but need to snap the photo, or I usually connect my ipod touch 6gen.


----------



## ostewart

Inearz P350 + Effect Audio Ares II


----------



## willywill

Today rig, balanced Shure SE215


----------



## howdy

willywill said:


> Today rig, balanced Shure SE215


I've got a pair of 215's that are about 10 years old and have not been babied at all and still work great.


----------



## willywill

howdy said:


> I've got a pair of 215's that are about 10 years old and have not been babied at all and still work great.


Yep currently my oldest headphone I have, the Klipsch S4 was the iem that got me into this hobby 9 years ago to bad a co-worker stole my pair 3 years ago.


----------



## HiFiChris

ExpatinJapan said:


> Opus#2 and Dita - The Truth



Curious George, known as "Coco, der neugierige Affe" over here, for the win!

Fun fact: over here, the most recent cartoon series' narrator is voiced by Norbert Langer who dubbed the mustache-wearing, usually Ferrari-driving private investigator in my all-time favourite tv series.


----------



## Dickymint

willywill said:


> Today rig, balanced Shure SE215


Now that is what I call doing balanced properly, not that miserable 2.5 mm piece of junk!


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>AMP4>Thor II>Encore

Heavenly.


----------



## Dobrescu George

PinkyPowers said:


> DX200>AMP4>Thor II>Encore
> 
> Heavenly.



Don't forget to mention the Mandarin tips 

Looks pretty awesome


----------



## boomtube

More transportable than portable...I can hold it in one hand and walk around the house.


----------



## Gavin C4

SP1000SS > Empire Ears cable > Zeus-XR

You can have all the detail and resolution that you need in this world.


----------



## SemRumo

N3>Mojo>Fitear Universal

Work rig


----------



## subguy812

SemRumo said:


> N3>Mojo>Fitear Universal
> 
> Work rig


And my favorite AC/DC album....many wins here


----------



## Barra

boomtube said:


> More transportable than portable...I can hold it in one hand and walk around the house.


Oooohh, I forgot that my WM1A had digital out capabilities. Where do I get one of those cables? How does usb sound compared to the AK/optical that i have been using? Does this mean that I can get DSD to work on the H2?


----------



## willywill

Barra said:


> Oooohh, I forgot that my WM1A had digital out capabilities. Where do I get one of those cables? How does usb sound compared to the AK/optical that i have been using? Does this mean that I can get DSD to work on the H2?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3AZPK...coliid=I1G0X7Y2IF6L7U&colid=RD1WMYV4FYK5&th=1
You can also buy the cradle, this will charge your player and have digital out, I want to buy this for my 2 channel system but the price skyrocket this month before it was around $125. when the price drop I will 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S94R5RK/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I142C7KWSLVMH&colid=RD1WMYV4FYK5&psc=0


----------



## Barra

willywill said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3AZPK...coliid=I1G0X7Y2IF6L7U&colid=RD1WMYV4FYK5&th=1
> You can also buy the cradle, this will charge your player and have digital out, I want to buy this for my 2 channel system but the price skyrocket this month before it was around $125. when the price drop I will
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S94R5RK/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I142C7KWSLVMH&colid=RD1WMYV4FYK5&psc=0


Thank you, will check it out now.


----------



## psikey

My ZX300 stuck to a Z5 compact for Tidal streaming duties with my trusty SE846 with balance 4.4mm Kimber cable (photo also shows 4.4mm female to 3.5mm adapter)


----------



## alan_g

SemRumo said:


> N3>Mojo>Fitear Universal
> 
> Work rig



what cble are you using to connect the n3 to your mojo?


----------



## SemRumo

Its from amazon search this:

CableCreation Type USB-C to Micro USB 2.0 Cable, 0.65ft Short Type C Cable for Galaxy S8/S8 Plus,

Works with N3 and Samsung S8.

@subguy812 great minds listen to good music


----------



## ezekiel77

psikey said:


> My ZX300 stuck to a Z5 compact for Tidal streaming duties with my trusty SE846 with balance 4.4mm Kimber cable (photo also shows 4.4mm female to 3.5mm adapter)


Hi, where did you get the 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter cable?


----------



## kubig123

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi, where did you get the 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter cable?


If I’m not mistaken lunashops sell one very similar to this.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Deftone

Redcarmoose said:


>


----------



## ezekiel77 (Feb 12, 2018)

WM1A > ToneKing 8-braid SPC balanced 4.4mm > FiiO FH1 Blue


----------



## psikey

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi, where did you get the 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter cable?



http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5745


----------



## silvahr

willywill said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3AZPK...coliid=I1G0X7Y2IF6L7U&colid=RD1WMYV4FYK5&th=1
> You can also buy the cradle, this will charge your player and have digital out, I want to buy this for my 2 channel system but the price skyrocket this month before it was around $125. when the price drop I will
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S94R5RK/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I142C7KWSLVMH&colid=RD1WMYV4FYK5&psc=0



Can you please tell me if using the cable to connect WM1A to H2 will drain the WM1A battery?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kel77

Sp1000cu > cdm > xelento


----------



## willywill (Feb 13, 2018)

silvahr said:


> Can you please tell me if using the cable to connect WM1A to H2 will drain the WM1A battery?
> Thank you in advance!


Yes it will but shouldn't be a problem, the WM1A have good battery life. We all have different listening habits, if your low on battery and you listen to your headphone
for 2 hours before you go to sleep then you should be good. On a full battery i say 15 hours


----------



## willywill

Deftone said:


>


So mean, those headphone look comfortable, sometime I don't want a big iem with 10 driver in my ears.


----------



## TheGame21x

(Click to view larger size)


----------



## Devodonaldson

TheGame21x said:


> (Click to view larger size)


Detailed thoughts on the Saba Da3, if you don't mind. Can't find a decent review anywhere. Currently using a Dragonfly red. Would be partnering with a warm portable amp, so power output isn't a big deal.


----------



## Deftone

willywill said:


> So mean, those headphone look comfortable, sometime I don't want a big iem with 10 driver in my ears.



Dude it’s just a bit of fun, I have even done that myself a few times. Everyone is so serious...


----------



## snapple10 (Feb 13, 2018)

helping getting the work done rig


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Going back to my first iems when i ventured into this hobby.


----------



## TheGame21x

Devodonaldson said:


> Detailed thoughts on the Saba Da3, if you don't mind. Can't find a decent review anywhere. Currently using a Dragonfly red. Would be partnering with a warm portable amp, so power output isn't a big deal.



It's an excellent performer for the price. Actually, scratch that, it's an excellent performer, period. In both desktop (as a standalone DAC feeding a more powerful amp) and portable (like my picture or with a laptop) settings, I found it to be a transparent, detailed and resolving little amp/DAC. It doesn't have a ton of output power, even if you opt to use the 2.5mm balanced port but for low impedance, high sensitivity loads like the Massdrop Plus IEM I have pictured there, it's a satisfyingly powerful setup that sounds great. It's a nice, solid feeling little device that's a great performer, no matter what I've thrown at it so I'm very pleased with it for the $96 or so I spent on Amazon.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Deftone said:


>


----------



## Deftone

etoilebiscuit said:


> Going back to my first iems when i ventured into this hobby.



I would love to do this but I lost my first set a long time ago and they don’t make these anymore.


----------



## Podster

I'm with Kel77, nothing like the glow of tubes


----------



## Gavin C4 (May 26, 2018)

Mars 4 + Leonidas 4 > Zeus-XR
The beauty of this cable cannot be underestimated.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #2 + MOOH BE00BT Headphones  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/mo-electronics-mooh-be00bt-bluetooth-fun.html


----------



## Podster




----------



## ExpiredLabel

Hifiman 901s > DHC comp4 balanced > Nakamura Headphone Conditioner > Alo Audio Ref8 balanced > Sony Z5 > ML spiral dots + comply....TOTL by every meaning of the definition


----------



## Dobrescu George

DX200 + AMP5 + Miter Leather Case + Beyerdynamic Amiron + Meze 99C Cable  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/miter-cases-for-fiio-x7mkii-and-ibasso.html


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> DX200 + AMP5 + Miter Leather Case + Beyerdynamic Amiron + Meze 99C Cable
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/miter-cases-for-fiio-x7mkii-and-ibasso.html



Yet another beautiful shot (Rig) George, is that like orange soda's in that reflection


----------



## funkymartyn




----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Yet another beautiful shot (Rig) George, is that like orange soda's in that reflection



I think it was either that or the light bulb cover thingy  

I love orange juice!


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> I think it was either that or the light bulb cover thingy
> 
> I love orange juice!



Me too, keeps Scurvy at bay! Arrr Matey


----------



## mrphoebs




----------



## Dickymint

All new toys for the new year but still not happy with the HD700's.


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## ExpiredLabel

Latest Review, I'd like to share here since I've posted pics with my setup and there isn't a lot of info out there, even by myself up till now. Show love 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nakamura-aclear-porta-nxt-2ak.20465/reviews


----------



## Deftone

Dickymint said:


> All new toys for the new year but still not happy with the HD700's.



Most people werent and moved on.


----------



## cj3209

I don't get out much...what was wrong with the HD700s?


----------



## Deftone

cj3209 said:


> I don't get out much...what was wrong with the HD700s?



Treble is harsher than the HD800


----------



## Fabaaroan

A simple but wonderfull little rig


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Fabaaroan said:


> A simple but wonderfull little rig


What's the source?


----------



## Fabaaroan

ExpiredLabel said:


> What's the source?



An onkyo dp-s1.
I appreciate a lot the size and the sound of course.


----------



## Dobrescu George

iBasso IT01 driven by DX200! Love Music! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/02/ibasso-it01-love-for-music.html


----------



## mrphoebs

Good music at sunset


----------



## Barra

cj3209 said:


> I don't get out much...what was wrong with the HD700s?


Nothing is wrong with them, I have both the HD800 and the HD700 and love them both. It is just the way of HeadFi, you have uber fans and uber haters that both take opinions to the Nth degree. The SQ is also dependent on your setup and everyone has different hearing capabilities and signature preferences so the results vary depending on those things too.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I have heard as well that slight modding to the HD700 can really open them up. No direct experience with them though.


----------



## Barra

ExpiredLabel said:


> I have heard as well that slight modding to the HD700 can really open them up. No direct experience with them though.


SonarWorks does wonders for the HD700 too. I am using their True-Fi plugin with great results just like I am getting on the HD800. They have a plugin for both which definitely takes both to a new level.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I had never heard of sonarworks before. This is familiar to me in the sense I used to use PMEQ to cancel out the frequency curve of the mh1c back in the day when I just had that and my laptop. This is easier though since you have a database at your fingertips with multiple headphones already graphed for you. Truly cool and convenient.


----------



## Barra

ExpiredLabel said:


> I had never heard of sonarworks before. This is familiar to me in the sense I used to use PMEQ to cancel out the frequency curve of the mh1c back in the day when I just had that and my laptop. This is easier though since you have a database at your fingertips with multiple headphones already graphed for you. Truly cool and convenient.


It is a free trial too so easy to test. What is nice is that they have an engage/disengage button that lets you A/B the difference so the value is in your face. Better yet, they have been holding a special sale price for a while if you became interested.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

oh wow. Hmm I like that. However, something good has come up and unfortunately I need to pass at the present. I will keep this on my radar. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## milesjunkie

Hiby R6 — T51p


----------



## snapple10




----------



## NaiveSound

Chord Mojo /Poly to Ares 2 to Zeus XR


----------



## Podster

NaiveSound said:


> Chord Mojo /Poly to Ares 2 to Zeus XR



Nice Naive, is that a Florida Gator cover


----------



## willywill

Triple stack to my PHA3 battery fully charge...in 6 hours


----------



## NaiveSound

Podster said:


> Nice Naive, is that a Florida Gator cover




Cowhide easecase   keeps mojopoly tight
Original chord case was garbage , the wristwrap broke off and I lost my combo. Chord should stick with making dacs, cases are not their expertise, by any means


----------



## LaCap

NaiveSound said:


> Chord Mojo /Poly to Ares 2 to Zeus XR


Hey what is this cover for the Mojo/Poly? Looks nice


----------



## Dickymint

cj3209 said:


> I don't get out much...what was wrong with the HD700s?


For me it is not that the treble is harsh for my depleted ears, the treble is lacking and recessed.


----------



## NaiveSound

LaCap said:


> Hey what is this cover for the Mojo/Poly? Looks nice



Easecase  on amazon


----------



## LaCap

NaiveSound said:


> Easecase  on amazon


Thanks! I'll have a look.


----------



## Zhanming057

The SP1000 paired with the legendary Ultrasone Edition 9's


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Audio Opus #2 > Atlas Cables Zeno IEM > Clear Tune VS2


----------



## Podster

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Audio Opus #2 > Atlas Cables Zeno IEM > Clear Tune VS2



Gerr-Nade, everyone duck jk Oscar, couldn't help it

Clean shots @Zhanming057 , Zones never looked so good


----------



## Zhanming057

Podster said:


> Gerr-Nade, everyone duck jk Oscar, couldn't help it
> 
> Clean shots @Zhanming057 , Zones never looked so good



Thanks  Yeah those were damn tough shots because of the mirror finish. The second one is lit with two LED strobes and an offset macro ring light to get that contrasty look on the E9's.


----------



## Deftone




----------



## Mimouille

Deftone said:


>


What is on the Mojo?


----------



## Deftone

Mimouille said:


> What is on the Mojo?



That would be Chord’s official leather case, it came as a freebie when I purchased Mojo.


----------



## ranfan

Sony NW-WM1A, with my DIY Earbud.  Sounds simply incredible, more so coming from a $50 pair.


----------



## CJG888

Combo of old and new. Works well, particularly for vocal music:


----------



## willywill

ranfan said:


> Sony NW-WM1A, with my DIY Earbud.  Sounds simply incredible, more so coming from a $50 pair.


If it was a DIY, why didn't you go 4.4 balanced


----------



## Benz-Fi

Afternoon setup


----------



## ranfan (Feb 26, 2018)

willywill said:


> If it was a DIY, why didn't you go 4.4 balanced


Versatility to use with other sources.


----------



## Tex Irie

ezekiel77 said:


> WM1A > ToneKing 8-braid SPC balanced 4.4mm > FiiO FH1 Blue


That is a sexy cable! Nice rig.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Cayin N5ii>PS GPC>Rhapsodio Zombie


----------



## willywill

Spend most of my weekend with the VE Monk and this morning there some drama with the owner of VE
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/80chr5/the_owner_of_venture_electronics_threatens_any/


----------



## denis1976

Sony did it again...zx300 plus ie800s


----------



## justrest




----------



## Dark Helmet (Feb 26, 2018)

willywill said:


> Spend most of my weekend with the VE Monk and this morning there some drama with the owner of VE
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/80chr5/the_owner_of_venture_electronics_threatens_any/


.


----------



## Wyville

Rhapsodio Saturn + PlusSound Exo (Silver + Gold) + AK70 = _BASS  _


----------



## Podster

I know I've said this before about inexpensive Chi-Fi but it is simply amazing what one can get for little to nothing that clearly destroys my old UE/Shure, Creative and Sandy's of old at 1/3 or even 1/4 the price. This little S5 is almost too powerful for the street monkeys Pretty dependable rig for less than $50 bones


----------



## rodel808

Lunch break


----------



## Dobrescu George

My latest review, on Astrotec AM850, is live now! 

They make an interesting entry in the 100$ price range! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/02/astrotec-am850-vivid.html


----------



## Deftone

Podster said:


> I know I've said this before about inexpensive Chi-Fi but it is simply amazing what one can get for little to nothing that clearly destroys my old UE/Shure, Creative and Sandy's of old at 1/3 or even 1/4 the price. This little S5 is almost too powerful for the street monkeys Pretty dependable rig for less than $50 bones



Whist I agree a lot of Chi-Fi stuff I’ve heard has been quite impressive it wasn’t anything special. 

IMO the really good sounding stuff starts at half way up the ladder not at the first few rungs. After experience I think it’s worth saving and spending your cash on the high tier stuff where all the resolution, technical ability and refinement is.


----------



## willywill

Deftone said:


> Whist I agree a lot of Chi-Fi stuff I’ve heard has been quite impressive it wasn’t anything special.
> 
> IMO the really good sounding stuff starts at half way up the ladder not at the first few rungs. After experience I think it’s worth saving and spending your cash on the high tier stuff where all the resolution, technical ability and refinement is.


Some Chinese earphone are worth the hype I just stay away from the Chinese market because move to fast
everyday there a new earphone and every month there a new brand or company trying to make a name
With the big brand you get to enjoy that headphone model for a few years even more then a decade


----------



## mrphoebs




----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> Whist I agree a lot of Chi-Fi stuff I’ve heard has been quite impressive it wasn’t anything special.
> 
> IMO the really good sounding stuff starts at half way up the ladder not at the first few rungs. After experience I think it’s worth saving and spending your cash on the high tier stuff where all the resolution, technical ability and refinement is.



My apologies @Deftone , I knew the point I was making would get lost in the more for more! My intent was that I paid years ago close to $170 for a 128MB Nomad and and a pair of Shure E2c's and for less than $50 my Urbanfun's and S5 put the other combo to shame at least for my money and ears everything being subjective and all

I do agree more gets one more as well as evidenced by this little ditty



 

Or even more with this one



 

As I've gotten older and spent more on better gear I'm not so sure the ROI is worth the difference in these two options here other than bragging rights of what one has spent and a name, mind you this is just one old farts opinion but I can't help but think there is a large amount of truth in it



 

Guess it boils down to what one can justify in ones own mind  I mean is a  $7500.00 DAP and CIEM that much better sounding than the $600 Opus # 1/ LZ A4 above and how can it really be proven? I do know that 99.9% of the planets population could care less


----------



## hung031086

Budget rig. Very nice sounding.


----------



## stuck limo

new LG V20 + ATH-m40x. Sonarworks True-Fi Beta as the player. Sounds really really good.


----------



## Deftone

It’s funny to look back at the first 5 pages of this thread, everyone owned an iPod classic then. Sometimes I wish I never sold my black 160gb model.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Deftone said:


> It’s funny to look back at the first 5 pages of this thread, everyone owned an iPod classic then. Sometimes I wish I never sold my black 160gb model.


I still have my RockBoxed 5.5 iPod, and it still sounds pretty darn good!   For sentimental reasons, don't have the heart to get rid of it!


----------



## meomap

Still use 30gb, 80gb, 120gb, and I pod touch 1st with ALO RX and CV5 for portable.
Using DX200 And Sony 1Z as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

Deftone said:


> It’s funny to look back at the first 5 pages of this thread, everyone owned an iPod classic then. Sometimes I wish I never sold my black 160gb model.



I’d use mine if it wasn’t long dead. Had it plugged in to a dock since new and the battery was capput after 6 months.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#1S>IMR R1


----------



## Devodonaldson (Mar 1, 2018)

Xperia Z3 (Bitperfect transport) > SMSL IDEA (Sabre 9018Q2C) > JDS Labs C5 > Monolith M300. This relatively inexpensive, yet beautiful warm and detailed combo is awesome. Had thoughts on a Chord Mojo, but doing a comparison, wasn't enoige of a difference to warrant a $200 pay to upgrade, let alone $500+. Dumped my dragonfly red in favor of the battery draining IDEA, but 7-8 hours is plenty of time.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#1S>IMR R1



Hey Pinky, how are you liking the R1's? I love that combo balanced. Like the HiFi man's 2000's pretty trick topology on the R1's IMO.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## subguy812

IE800S - Shanling M3S


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Hey Pinky, how are you liking the R1's? I love that combo balanced. Like the HiFi man's 2000's pretty trick topology on the R1's IMO.



It's truly excellent.


----------



## lwells

Alclair RSM quads.  Studio 4s on the way


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> It's truly excellent.



My findings are now confirmed 

Yeah @Deftone , I feel it was Apple and the PODS that got this audio on the go going (not saying other DAPS were not being built) but I do believe the Mini and Shuffle ushered in a plethora of players and I still love all of mine hence my moniker! I still love my U2 30GB Classic and use it religiously with Martin's Valve amp


----------



## Richsvt

Podster said:


> My findings are now confirmed
> 
> Yeah @Deftone , I feel it was Apple and the PODS that got this audio on the go going (not saying other DAPS were not being built) but I do believe the Mini and Shuffle ushered in a plethora of players and I still love all of mine hence my moniker! I still love my U2 30GB Classic and use it religiously with Martin's Valve amp



DQSM D2? Great IEM...wish I'd kept my iPod Classic 160 GB. Was a great unit and easy UI


----------



## lwells

Podster said:


> My findings are now confirmed
> 
> Yeah @Deftone , I feel it was Apple and .....  ....but I do believe the Mini and Shuffle



Oddly, the shuffle got me started on my audiophile journey.  I was curious why (even with my sony mdr w08's) I felt the shuffle sounded so much better than my iPod classic at the time.


----------



## willywill

Future Head-fi member


----------



## Podster

Richsvt said:


> DQSM D2? Great IEM...wish I'd kept my iPod Classic 160 GB. Was a great unit and easy UI



Indeed the D2002, really like mine but some in my circle did not give them enough time as it was said Chi-Fi iem's were really starting to take off at a higher level and most of my buds were off to the next big thing. After finding the tip & filter combo that pleased me the more I listened the more I loved them and actually wished I'd bought two pair. Once again IMO that 8 core cable stepped their game up as well

@lwells , I think the Shuffles are a little underrated not having a screen turned a lot of people off and away but having mine now connected to my AP001 BW amp it sounds great with a plethora of iem's I own but my new favorite screen-less DAP/AMP combo beats out my shuffle combo simply because it has such a live analog presence (referring to my Walnut combo)



 

This combo right here is simply dreamy if you are an analog lover at home! The F1 drives the dog out of my Havi B3's but does not lose that sweet analog SS out the V2


----------



## fiascogarcia

While we're on topic, let's go retro!  iPod 5.5 with RockBox and Hifiman RE400.  Oldies but goodies.


----------



## Whitigir

Sony current top tier player and pronounced former glory SA5000! Crazy how good 1Z can perform for such a small player


----------



## singleended5863

fiascogarcia said:


> While we're on topic, let's go retro!  iPod 5.5 with RockBox and Hifiman RE400.  Oldies but goodies.





strooper said:


> I have two tempered glass protectors that I bought on Ebay.  If you can't find one, shoot me a PM and we can arrange a sale of one of mine.



I got one iPod modded by Vinnie Rossi. Is it possible to do RockBox on it? Thanks.


----------



## fiascogarcia

singleended5863 said:


> I got one iPod modded by Vinnie Rossi. Is it possible to do RockBox on it? Thanks.


My recollection is that you can RockBox an iMod.


----------



## Deftone

Podster said:


> Indeed the D2002, really like mine but some in my circle did not give them enough time as it was said Chi-Fi iem's were really starting to take off at a higher level and most of my buds were off to the next big thing. After finding the tip & filter combo that pleased me the more I listened the more I loved them and actually wished I'd bought two pair. Once again IMO that 8 core cable stepped their game up as well
> 
> @lwells , I think the Shuffles are a little underrated not having a screen turned a lot of people off and away but having mine now connected to my AP001 BW amp it sounds great with a plethora of iem's I own but my new favorite screen-less DAP/AMP combo beats out my shuffle combo simply because it has such a live analog presence (referring to my Walnut combo)
> 
> ...



I need to find the unusual 3.5mm charger for my iPod shuffle so I can start using it in my work out rig


----------



## singleended5863

fiascogarcia said:


> My recollection is that you can RockBox an iMod.



Yes please. Sorry my question is not in the right thread.


----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> I need to find the unusual 3.5mm charger for my iPod shuffle so I can start using it in my work out rig



ebay/Amazon


----------



## cattlethief

Made in Japan and a wonderful sounding DAP.


----------



## ExpiredLabel




----------



## zozito

Deftone said:


> It’s funny to look back at the first 5 pages of this thread, everyone owned an iPod classic then. Sometimes I wish I never sold my black 160gb model.


I'm very happy with my 240 gigabytes modified Ipod Classic


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

I enjoy my iPod Classic/Solo/RX more than my chord mojo and iPod Touch.


----------



## upsguys88

psikey said:


> My ZX300 stuck to a Z5 compact for Tidal streaming duties with my trusty SE846 with balance 4.4mm Kimber cable (photo also shows 4.4mm female to 3.5mm adapter)


omg I love zees cables they are amazing for iphone connections!


----------



## Dark Helmet (Mar 2, 2018)

C10>K's Samsara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ezekiel77

WM1A > EA Eos > SE5U

Among the very best I've heard.


----------



## 13candles

SE5U owners UNITE!!!


----------



## haiku

A true head-fiers dream. 

- SP1000 Copper fully balanced
- Mass Kobo 404A fully balanced
- Brimar Audio Grand Master 8 Braid balanced
- Brimar Omni King 16 Braid mini single ended
- Brimar Kaiser 8 Braid balanced
- Campfire Audio Vega with Dynamic Drivers 

You wanna know about the sound quality? One word only: Heavenly!


----------



## Podster




----------



## Wyville

13candles said:


> SE5U owners UNITE!!!


They can't be made to fit my ears. Life has no purpose. 

...oh wait!


----------



## 13candles

Wyville said:


> They can't be made to fit my ears. Life has no purpose.
> 
> ...oh wait!



Im sure your incoming Phantom clearly illustrates how true the saying "when one door closes, another opens". 

Coupled with the fact that im pretty sure your AK70 will pair well/great with it!

Cheers buddy!


----------



## kubig123

haiku said:


> A true head-fiers dream.
> 
> - SP1000 Copper fully balanced
> - Mass Kobo 404A fully balanced
> ...



Holy Cow!!!
you need a bodyguard!


----------



## kel77

haiku said:


> A true head-fiers dream.
> 
> - SP1000 Copper fully balanced
> - Mass Kobo 404A fully balanced
> ...


Try running balanced from the XLR output instead. The 2.5mm on the 404A is known to be the bottleneck for the amp and sounds worse than the 3.5mm single ended output.


----------



## Bosk

haiku said:


> A true head-fiers dream.
> 
> - SP1000 Copper fully balanced
> - Mass Kobo 404A fully balanced
> ...


Sorry to drag things off-topic but do you find performance is improved by running 2.5 and 3.5mm interconnects at the same time haiku?


----------



## ThomasHK

Bosk said:


> Sorry to drag things off-topic but do you find performance is improved by running 2.5 and 3.5mm interconnects at the same time haiku?



Surely the AK will only run one at a time...


----------



## ExpiredLabel (Mar 5, 2018)

Recently acquired Tracluent 1plus2.2 w/ mezzo soprano in house tuning mod and maestro cable... 


Incidentally new phone camera to mess with 

The two things of note, besides how mezzo approaches their own method of breaking in their Audio gear, this was particularly married to this vintage tonearm cable. It was terminated to Se with a extension cable also Se to widen soundstage. After carful listening the last couple days I can confirm it does seem to distribute the picture more evenly across where as without it, the IEM sound more upfront and exciting


----------



## Mimouille

ExpiredLabel said:


> Recently acquired Tracluent 1plus2.2 w/ mezzo soprano in house tuning mod and maestro cable...
> 
> 
> Incidentally new phone camera to mess with
> ...


MZ is doing Tralucent mods? Is there any info on that?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

From my understanding they will do this particular mod w/ any C/IEM or source. As far as the burn in portion. If you have headphones/C/IEMS you can request they make a maestro for it. Each maestro is different as Chim (If that’s who I’m thinking of) takes on the project and personally marries the headphone/C/IEM to whichever cable he feels can highlight the sonic attributes already there. This includes the solder, from which it seems is a combination of types to achieve the overall purpose. In this case he chose a vintage tonearm cable, and call me crazy, however, based on what I’m hearing I don’t really have a feeling/reason to upgrade to a balanced termination. As mentioned previously the extension cable not only allows me to more comfortably listen to my music but gives that little width extension. The 901s and nakamura headphone conditioner partnered with the 1plus2.2 provide something close to a view from a morning overlook from a mountain in the spring time. Colder sure, however clear and precise. Textured and full bodied. Resolution is outstanding.

Based on small time so far comparing w/headphone conditioner and without is the slightest bit of depth comes into play and the mid bass to low bass really tightens up. I started listening to this around 2-3 on the 901s initially for critical listening purposes, however, once I pushed it up to 4-5 the fullness of the bass rounded out and lent to more body. What I’m hearing now has caught me off guard a touch, where before it seemed lacking in that department or again just not as full bodied and textured as it does with slightly higher listening levels. I definitely feel this IEM feeds off whatever power you give it. The bass just gets better and more articulate.

Later on I’m scheduled for the Null Audio cable line up. With what they have it should be a great chance to put the maestro through its paces and compare this vintage tonearm cable to other cables of more recent make and quality. I’m still very surprised myself to hear a tonearm cable was picked for this particular IEM.

Main link here:
https://music-sanctuary.com/collections/services/products/aats-by-mezzo-soprano


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I forgot to add they typically from what I was told do break-in with new units. This was all done when the unit was new. I believe it takes 4-6 weeks but confirm with link


----------



## jmills8

Second, third hand iem.


----------



## Mimouille

ExpiredLabel said:


> From my understanding they will do this particular mod w/ any C/IEM or source. As far as the burn in portion. If you have headphones/C/IEMS you can request they make a maestro for it. Each maestro is different as Chim (If that’s who I’m thinking of) takes on the project and personally marries the headphone/C/IEM to whichever cable he feels can highlight the sonic attributes already there. This includes the solder, from which it seems is a combination of types to achieve the overall purpose. In this case he chose a vintage tonearm cable, and call me crazy, however, based on what I’m hearing I don’t really have a feeling/reason to upgrade to a balanced termination. As mentioned previously the extension cable not only allows me to more comfortably listen to my music but gives that little width extension. The 901s and nakamura headphone conditioner partnered with the 1plus2.2 provide something close to a view from a morning overlook from a mountain in the spring time. Colder sure, however clear and precise. Textured and full bodied. Resolution is outstanding.
> 
> Based on small time so far comparing w/headphone conditioner and without is the slightest bit of depth comes into play and the mid bass to low bass really tightens up. I started listening to this around 2-3 on the 901s initially for critical listening purposes, however, once I pushed it up to 4-5 the fullness of the bass rounded out and lent to more body. What I’m hearing now has caught me off guard a touch, where before it seemed lacking in that department or again just not as full bodied and textured as it does with slightly higher listening levels. I definitely feel this IEM feeds off whatever power you give it. The bass just gets better and more articulate.
> 
> ...



Wow, the guys are charging to burn in your iems in a specific manner. That is rich.


----------



## haiku

kel77 said:


> Try running balanced from the XLR output instead. The 2.5mm on the 404A is known to be the bottleneck for the amp and sounds worse than the 3.5mm single ended output.



Already noticed it, but thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## haiku

Bosk said:


> Sorry to drag things off-topic but do you find performance is improved by running 2.5 and 3.5mm interconnects at the same time haiku?



AK380 + SP1000 are build to sound best when using SE + Balanced at the same time. It´s called True Balanced, AK has even build a special plug for it, but it´s only used in Asia. Masanori, the designer of the Mass Kobo, has build the amp especially for the AK380 in true balanced mode. And yes, it sounds exceptionally good, like home audio gear. Wide soundstage, extremely black background, outstanding transparency, as I´ve said, it leaves no wishes unfulfilled.


----------



## haiku

ThomasHK said:


> Surely the AK will only run one at a time...



Wrong.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I can’t really say too much about it one way or the other, just that it cost the original owner extra time and cash. He felt it was worth it all things considered and so at the least, I can be happy they are thoroughly broken in and are what I was looking for on the used market. I am looking forward to putting this cable against others and seeing what I hear, until then, I can at least say I’m happy with what I’ve got and look forward to comparisons with UM.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Bosk said:


> Sorry to drag things off-topic but do you find performance is improved by running 2.5 and 3.5mm interconnects at the same time haiku?


The single ended cable is to just provide a common ground between the player and amp.
Just like the AK's PEF12 cable.


----------



## mrphoebs




----------



## fiascogarcia

ExpiredLabel said:


> From my understanding they will do this particular mod w/ any C/IEM or source. As far as the burn in portion. If you have headphones/C/IEMS you can request they make a maestro for it. Each maestro is different as Chim (If that’s who I’m thinking of) takes on the project and personally marries the headphone/C/IEM to whichever cable he feels can highlight the sonic attributes already there. This includes the solder, from which it seems is a combination of types to achieve the overall purpose. In this case he chose a vintage tonearm cable, and call me crazy, however, based on what I’m hearing I don’t really have a feeling/reason to upgrade to a balanced termination. As mentioned previously the extension cable not only allows me to more comfortably listen to my music but gives that little width extension. The 901s and nakamura headphone conditioner partnered with the 1plus2.2 provide something close to a view from a morning overlook from a mountain in the spring time. Colder sure, however clear and precise. Textured and full bodied. Resolution is outstanding.
> 
> Based on small time so far comparing w/headphone conditioner and without is the slightest bit of depth comes into play and the mid bass to low bass really tightens up. I started listening to this around 2-3 on the 901s initially for critical listening purposes, however, once I pushed it up to 4-5 the fullness of the bass rounded out and lent to more body. What I’m hearing now has caught me off guard a touch, where before it seemed lacking in that department or again just not as full bodied and textured as it does with slightly higher listening levels. I definitely feel this IEM feeds off whatever power you give it. The bass just gets better and more articulate.
> 
> ...





Mimouille said:


> Wow, the guys are charging to burn in your iems in a specific manner. That is rich.


So it's like having a personal shopper for your cable purchase?


----------



## 397324




----------



## kubig123

I didn't listen to my SE5U for few weeks and I forgot how awesome it sounds 

 
AK SP1000cu -> EA Leonidas -> SE5U


----------



## davidcotton

What's going on on the bottom right of the screen there??


----------



## cathee

davidcotton said:


> What's going on on the bottom right of the screen there??



I'm guessing plaid (?) sleeve reflection.


----------



## Deftone

That blue velvet and copper contrast is quite something.


----------



## kubig123

cathee said:


> I'm guessing plaid (?) sleeve reflection.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Deftone

Bengkia369 said:


>



Looks great but dont you find that combo to be too warm sounding?


----------



## Bengkia369

Deftone said:


> Looks great but dont you find that combo to be too warm sounding?



Not really as I feel Sennheiser IE80 is a very netrual and transparent IEM, it don't sounds too warm.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Opus #1s > Atlas Zeno IEM > HiFiMan RE2000


----------



## Podster

I've said it before and I'm saying it again this combo here is one of the most analog sounding digital rigs I've ever heard and all for $128! Now known in my collection as "The Sweetest Analog Perfection" Of course as always YMMV


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hidizs DH1000 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/03/HIDIZS-DH1000-glistening-gem.html


----------



## haiku




----------



## mrphoebs

Caying N5II > IFI IEmatch > Campfire Andromeda


----------



## Zhanming057

Fitear togo 334, ALO SXC 24 and my old and trusty D50


----------



## willywill (Mar 10, 2018)

Zhanming057 said:


> Fitear togo 334, ALO SXC 24 and my old and trusty D50



That an old camera, your like a friend of my who won't retire his old D700, same guy that gave me a
 D7100 for my 1st child baby shower. Thinking of selling it for the new Sony A7 III





[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrphoebs

willywill said:


> That an old camera, your like a friend of my who won't retire his old D700, same guy that gave me a
> D7100 for my 1st child baby shower. Thinking of selling it for the new Sony A7 III


[/QUOTE]

That's because D700 is awesome


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## karloil




----------



## ruthieandjohn

Went out of my way to get this red and black dream!  iPod is Gen 5.5, U2 Special Edition, the last to have the great Wolfson DAC.  The IEMs are the Shure SE53 LTD-J.


----------



## Podster

ruthieandjohn said:


> Went out of my way to get this red and black dream!  iPod is Gen 5.5, U2 Special Edition, the last to have the great Wolfson DAC.  The IEMs are the Shure SE53 LTD-J.



Nice case too Love mine, keep it in my Yo-Tank and juice it up with Martin's Valve Amp


----------



## cattlethief

Podster said:


> Nice case too Love mine, keep it in my Yo-Tank and juice it up with Martin's Valve Amp


Like the case can you point me in the direction.


----------



## Podster

Chris does good work

http://www.yotank.com/


----------



## cj3209

That's because D700 is awesome[/QUOTE]

I second that.  My D700 has been with me for many many years and the newer models don't do anything that much better outside of video capabilities and low light performance.



CJ


----------



## singleended5863

cj3209 said:


> That's because D700 is awesome



I second that.  My D700 has been with me for many many years and the newer models don't do anything that much better outside of video capabilities and low light performance.



CJ[/QUOTE]

Are you talking about Nikon D700 full frame?


----------



## mrphoebs

> Are you talking about Nikon D700 full frame?



 Yeah


----------



## singleended5863

mrphoebs said:


> Yeah



I got it with 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 for awhile then switched to Canon 5D2. Now I own 5D3...


----------



## mrphoebs

singleended5863 said:


> I got it with 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 for awhile then switched to Canon 5D2. Now I own 5D3...


Noice, I'm still in the Nikon camp with a D800e


----------



## singleended5863

mrphoebs said:


> Noice, I'm still in the Nikon camp with a D800e



How is D800e compared to D700?


----------



## mrphoebs

singleended5863 said:


> How is D800e compared to D700?



Amazing resolution, huge raw files, ridiculous dynamic range.


----------



## singleended5863

mrphoebs said:


> Amazing resolution, huge raw files, ridiculous dynamic range.



What is about the D850?


----------



## mrphoebs

singleended5863 said:


> What is about the D850?



It's an outstanding camera, best dslr currently available, but not a huge upgrade for my uses from the D800e sensor.


----------



## singleended5863

mrphoebs said:


> It's an outstanding camera, best dslr currently available, but not a huge upgrade for my uses from the D800e sensor.



Same here. I don’t have urge to upgrade to 5D4 and am still satisfied with 5D3. Back then I liked the combination of D700 and 70-200 VR.


----------



## willywill

Only use prime lens, I zoom with my feet.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Stil rocking the pioneer of portable dacs.


----------



## snapple10

Saying buy to my Diana


----------



## and132 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## haiku

kel77 said:


> Try running balanced from the XLR output instead. The 2.5mm on the 404A is known to be the bottleneck for the amp and sounds worse than the 3.5mm single ended output.



A liitle, but significant information: I´ve had a little chat with Masanori, the designer of the amp. He told me, the 2.5mm trrs output is build FOR BALANCED ARMATURE IEMs ONLY! With every other DD IEM or Headphone you´ll significantly change the sound. So the 2.5 trrs is no bottleneck at all if you use it correctly!


----------



## Podster

Someone say balanced


----------



## kukkurovaca

A nice compact portable dac and amp stack at work


----------



## DONTGIVEUP (Mar 14, 2018)

Retro Times!
Sony XBA3 + MegaBass +2 = Bass Heaven


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

iSine 20





kukkurovaca said:


> A nice compact portable dac and amp stack at work





kukkurovaca said:


> A nice compact portable dac and amp stack at work


----------



## kel77

haiku said:


> A liitle, but significant information: I´ve had a little chat with Masanori, the designer of the amp. He told me, the 2.5mm trrs output is build FOR BALANCED ARMATURE IEMs ONLY! With every other DD IEM or Headphone you´ll significantly change the sound. So the 2.5 trrs is no bottleneck at all if you use it correctly!



Thanks for the update. Nothing beats listening from your own ears.


----------



## Meikelathome




----------



## Podster

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Retro Times!
> Sony XBA3 + MegaBass +2 = Bass Heaven



Sweet, went Old Skool yesterday eh, love nostalgia



 

My original bass bumpers UE SuperFi EB5's


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Sweet, went Old Skool yesterday eh, love nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> My original bass bumpers UE SuperFi EB5's



Looking good Podster!


----------



## PinkyPowers (Mar 15, 2018)

DX200>AMP4>AresII>Legend X


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Looking good Podster!



THX Pinky, seems like digital has made leaps and bounds sine my Nomad/iPod Mini days! 

Cheers


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## karloil

My rig nowadays


----------



## Dobrescu George

iFi iDSD Nano Black Label + Ultrasone Signature Studio 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/03/ifi-idsd-nano-black-label-mighty-little-one.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-audio-nano-idsd-black-label.22770/reviews#review-20063


----------



## Turrican2

AKG N5005 with Sony WM1A, both Bluetooth and cabled


----------



## ExpiredLabel (Mar 20, 2018)

New source in the house. A great upgrade from my trusty 901s, not just with sound but aesthetics and controls

 

Few more comparing old rig to new


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## DONTGIVEUP




----------



## gimmeheadroom

Deftone said:


> It’s funny to look back at the first 5 pages of this thread, everyone owned an iPod classic then. Sometimes I wish I never sold my black 160gb model.



I never owned an i-anything in my life. But I have an old Archos Jukebox with a 500G hard drive somewhere!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#2>Periodic Audio Beryllium (Be)

Mighty impressed by this little IEM. So smooth. So textured. Such natural timbre.


----------



## Kundi

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#2>Periodic Audio Beryllium (Be)
> 
> Mighty impressed by this little IEM. So smooth. So textured. Such natural timbre.


Do you use the tips that are supplied with the Be?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Kundi said:


> Do you use the tips that are supplied with the Be?



Hell no, Spiral Dots.


----------



## cardeli22

Turrican2 said:


> AKG N5005 with Sony WM1A, both Bluetooth and cabled


Damn both look great. Been eyeing both lately. My wallet really hates this hobby/obsession.


----------



## cattlethief

DONTGIVEUP said:


>


love my gigabeat what theme is that one?


----------



## boblauer

Today's setup


----------



## willywill

It's Friday


----------



## Bengkia369

willywill said:


> It's Friday


Sony Amp able to drive LCD-2?!


----------



## Podster

I'm thinking you meant to say Fun Fun Friday @willywill


----------



## Podster (Mar 23, 2018)

So today I'm demurs in stature but enormous in sound


----------



## Bengkia369

A sweet and simple rig that sound really nice!


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> So today I'm demurs in stature but enormous in sound


What amp is the ipod attached to?


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> What amp is the ipod attached to?



Brain Wavz AP001


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

SpartanBlack is the theme.
Kinda loud and heavy player. Sad that the SRS wow digital technology got wiped out after Rockbox. But there is lots of sound enhancements that can be done.


----------



## Yobster69 (Mar 24, 2018)

iPhone 5 64gb > Oppo HA2 via LO > Pure Silver IC > C&C BH2 > Willsound Mk2.
LF and SF switches on.
Oh lordy, these little buds sing. Double Hiegi foums cos I LOVE the bass these things bring to the table.
The stage and separation are fantastic.
Got double goosebumps this evening
Shame about the crappy pic though.


----------



## Barra

Yobster69 said:


> iPhone 5 64gb > Oppo HA2 via LO > Pure Silver IO > C&C BH2 > Willsound Mk2.
> LF and SF switches on.
> Oh lordy, these little buds sing. Double Hiegi foums cos I LOVE the bass these things bring to the table.
> The stage and separation are fantastic.
> ...


Love that BH2 amp. I need to pull mine out again and listen, it has been a while.


----------



## Dickymint

karloil said:


> My rig nowadays


What phone is that?


----------



## karloil

Dickymint said:


> What phone is that?



It's an LG V30+


----------



## ostewart

Hidizs AP200 > Atlas Zeno IEM > Inearz P350


----------



## denis1976




----------



## Dickymint

karloil said:


> It's an LG V30+


Thanks, looks extremely cool!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#2>Custom Art FIBAE Massdrop Exclusive


----------



## robotncc (Mar 24, 2018)

a rainy day...

Onkyo DP-X1A -> Chord Hugo 1 -> Oriolus Gen 2 - 2.5 balanced or Shozy BK 2.5 balanced


----------



## mrphoebs

Cayin N5II > Noble Audio Kaiser Encore

Nikon Monarch 8x42


----------



## Double C




----------



## Asspirin

Just wielded my camera again


----------



## Sakhalin (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello!
My stuff:
Shanling M3s
Beyerdynamic DT 770Pro 80 OHM


----------



## boblauer

Ear bud kind of day,


----------



## kukkurovaca

Extremely pleased to have an M3s again after my original (early) unit had a switch mechanism defect.

(M3s->Phatlab Phantasy->IT01)


----------



## cj3209

My work rig for the day:  opus no.2-JH Audio Angies.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 28, 2018)

Apple Touch 6th Generation 32GB
FiiO E17K Alpen 2
Encore IEM


----------



## mrphoebs

Cayin N5II > 2.5mm Balanced Out > Cryo OCC copper cable > MassDrop Pinnacle Px


----------



## Laurence11

My humble rig. Sounds superb and can’t see myself changing it for a long time! (Famous last words on here, I know!)

Sennheiser 660s with Custom Cable. 
Chord Mojo-Poly in Chord official case.


----------



## cardeli22

mrphoebs said:


> Cayin N5II > 2.5mm Balanced Out > Cryo OCC copper cable > MassDrop Pinnacle Px


That cable looks amazing.


----------



## mrphoebs

cardeli22 said:


> That cable looks amazing.


Yeah I really like it, have a 3.5mm version as well. It's cheap and sounds good too.


----------



## Barra

mrphoebs said:


> Yeah I really like it, have a 3.5mm version as well. It's cheap and sounds good too.


What is it and how much? Link?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iBasso DX200 + Dita the Answer (TE balanced gold)


----------



## cj3209 (Mar 28, 2018)

iBasso DX200 + Dita the Answer (TE balanced gold


I like the 'expansiveness' of your gear, lol.


----------



## cardeli22

Barra said:


> What is it and how much? Link?


Lol was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mrphoebs

Barra said:


> What is it and how much? Link?



Here is the link, it's cheaper because of the aliexpress anniversary sale right now https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...alanced-MMCX-Cable-8-core-6N/32816648105.html


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

cj3209 said:


> iBasso DX200 + Dita the Answer (TE balanced gold
> 
> 
> I like the 'expansiveness' of your gear, lol.


It's my favorite rig)


----------



## Barra

mrphoebs said:


> Here is the link, it's cheaper because of the aliexpress anniversary sale right now https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...alanced-MMCX-Cable-8-core-6N/32816648105.html


Wow, that is a good price. It say frozen rather than Cryo, did they mean Cryoed? How stiff is the cable?


----------



## mrphoebs

Barra said:


> Wow, that is a good price. It say frozen rather than Cryo, did they mean Cryoed? How stiff is the cable?


Yeah frozen or cryo copper is the same thing. The cable is not stiff at all, very supple in fact.


----------



## Barra

mrphoebs said:


> Yeah frozen or cryo copper is the same thing. The cable is not stiff at all, very supple in fact.


Grabbed one to give it a try.


----------



## kubig123

AK SP1000cu -> Audio Beat Prima Donna -> Fibae3


----------



## TheLoneWanderer

Finally, after doubting for a long time and waiting a few weeks for shipping, this is my new portable rig; Fiio X1II with Fiio F3.

[Sorry for the pics, there's been some overheating issues with my phone's camera..]


----------



## Paul Graham (Mar 30, 2018)

So my Rockbox’d iPod 5.5g finally gave up the good fight and is in DAP heaven  meaning I no longer have a High Res source. I have my other iPods ( 6th and 7th gen classics ) with the AR Solo and whatever amp.... or that with the IBasso stack to give me a fully balanced rig but that’s 4 units tall which imo is overkill. And I just got some new cans and modified others so I’m using them more now... I needed a new solution and fast. It was a quick toss up between an Astell & Kern AK70 mkII or an iBasso DX80. I eventually went with the DX80 but the AK70 is still on the cards. Anyway. Enough of my yabbering. iBasso DX80 - My own interconnect using Nordost Odin wire, Cardas silver solder and Switchcraft jacks - Graham Slee Voyager - my own balanced to single ended pigtail ( 4 pole XLR to switchcraft jack ) - HiFiMan HE400 with my own Balanced cable.


----------



## Paul Graham (Mar 30, 2018)

Fully balanced. IBasso DX80, Coaxial interconnect, DB2 Boomslang, PB2 Pelican. Toxic Cables White Widow balanced interconnect. Shure SE 215 with fully balanced Forza AudioWorks Hybrid IEM cable......


----------



## Paul Graham (Mar 30, 2018)

And giving the Westone UM1’s some much needed TLC as I’ve not listened to them in some time. It’s actually a pretty nice match acoustically! And it doesn't always need amping.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Mar 30, 2018)

Opus#1S>NightOwl

http://theheadphonelist.com/from-the-chrysalis-it-emerges-a-review-of-the-opus1s/


> One dreadfully dull day at the office, the AudioQuest NightOwl saved the day. Its chocolaty tones and wealth of detail were only amplified by the 1S. Opus had no issue conveying the chasmal soundstage and profound depth which characterizes the NightOwl experience. With a DAP like this, these headphones are like walking around with an acoustically rich concert hall on your head. So good it’s probably immoral.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## milodinosaur




----------



## Paul Graham

milodinosaur said:


>



What amp you got hid under there? Looks awesome


----------



## milodinosaur

It's a jds labs c5. 



Paul Graham said:


> What amp you got hid under there? Looks awesome


----------



## cj3209

Great sounding portable rig...


----------



## Devodonaldson




----------



## Paul Graham (Mar 31, 2018)

DX80 - PETEREK Balanced to single ended adaptor - Custom Made One-Off SennGrado with Balanced PETEREK cable. XL Grado pads and PLUSSound headband.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iBasso DX200 + Stax SRS002


----------



## Dark Helmet

karloil said:


>


Where did you get that OTG cable from? Looking for something similar, but with one end having Type C and the other Type B for my Mini M8.


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## alphanumerix1

PinkyPowers said:


> Opus#1S>NightOwl
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/from-the-chrysalis-it-emerges-a-review-of-the-opus1s/



Is that the case that comes with the 1s? The 1s is the exact same size as the regular 1 yeah? Do you know if you can purchase that case seperately?


----------



## stmiller

My semi-mobile solution..

This dac is a power hog but the sound it puts out is just unbelievable.


----------



## Deftone

stmiller said:


> My semi-mobile solution..
> 
> This dac is a power hog but the sound it puts out is just unbelievable.



Are those special edition campfire iems? Never seen red ones before they look cool.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Opus #1s + CTM VS-4  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/04/CTM-VS4-Vintage-Love-Music.html


----------



## boblauer

Deftone said:


> Are those special edition campfire iems? Never seen red ones before they look cool.


KZ Zs6, If you notice the vents or louvers or whatever you want to call them. Them definitely got the copy gene strong with that one.


----------



## stmiller

Deftone said:


> Are those special edition campfire iems? Never seen red ones before they look cool.


I wish... 
They're KZ ZS6's.. (kinda borrowed the CA design)


----------



## Deftone

boblauer said:


> KZ Zs6, If you notice the vents or louvers or whatever you want to call them. Them definitely got the copy gene strong with that one.


 
Ah I see, it’s crazy they’re allowed to get away with that design it’s 97% identical from what I can see.


----------



## Mimouille

stmiller said:


> I wish...
> They're KZ ZS6's.. (*kinda* borrowed the CA design)


----------



## boblauer

Deftone said:


> Ah I see, it’s crazy they’re allowed to get away with that design it’s 97% identical from what I can see.


That's the history of KZ IMO.


----------



## Mellowship

boblauer said:


> That's the history of KZ IMO.



What do you mean?


----------



## Jdnoss




----------



## Dobrescu George

Jdnoss said:


>



great setup and great music!


----------



## Podster

stmiller said:


> I wish...
> They're KZ ZS6's.. (kinda borrowed the CA design)



LOL, "KINDA" being the key word

I'm "KINDA" doing the same today myself


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 4, 2018)

Deftone said:


> Are those special edition campfire iems? Never seen red ones before they look cool.



I live in the east, creative marketing is actually looked at as an art-form and not frowned upon. Trademarks ARE so very serious in much of the world though.


----------



## snapple10

More transportable


----------



## kukkurovaca

snapple10 said:


> More transportable



Pocketable, schmoketable!


----------



## Jdnoss

kukkurovaca said:


> Pocketable, schmoketable!


I see your bet and raise you Koss


----------



## Bengkia369

kukkurovaca said:


> Pocketable, schmoketable!


Phatlab Phantasy tube Amp, good stuff!


----------



## kukkurovaca

Bengkia369 said:


> Phatlab Phantasy tube Amp, good stuff!



It's delightful. When I first got it (for a suspiciously low price on ebay) I was concerned it would be a foolish pick since I don't have a lot of high-impedance headphones. But it turned out to work well with most of what I've got. Surprisingly my favorite combination might be with the IT01, which should be a total mismatch.


----------



## hung031086

DX150 > VE Zen White


----------



## singleended5863

hung031086 said:


> DX150 > VE Zen White



How is the DX150+amp6’s SQ compared to DX200? Thanks.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan




----------



## hung031086

singleended5863 said:


> How is the DX150+amp6’s SQ compared to DX200? Thanks.


A question is hard to answer cus i dont have my dx200 anymore lolz. DX150 w/amp6 is about 85-90% of dx200 w/amp1 if i dont remember wrong.


----------



## singleended5863

hung031086 said:


> A question is hard to answer cus i dont have my dx200 anymore lolz. DX150 w/amp6 is about 85-90% of dx200 w/amp1 if i dont remember wrong.



It that is true with your comparison the DX150 is as good as DX200 with a fraction of price.


----------



## hung031086

singleended5863 said:


> It that is true with your comparison the DX150 is as good as DX200 with a fraction of price.


For me, dx150 is very close  to dx200. The main difference i think is the dacs and it doesnt have Mango mode. The build is the same with dx200, it feels premium  on hand. Its a great dap at that price.


----------



## jmsilva22

Hello Guys...

Any players out there that will be considered an upgrade to my Sansa Clip and Ipod 5th Gen in the $100-$150 range?


----------



## singleended5863

hung031086 said:


> For me, dx150 is very close  to dx200. The main difference i think is the dacs and it doesnt have Mango mode. The build is the same with dx200, it feels premium  on hand. Its a great dap at that price.



Yes. The DACs of DX150 are AK4490EQ (warm sounding) whereas DX200 has Sabre ES9028Pro.


----------



## Podster

I'm actually more impressed with this little player than I thought I would be! Sure, scroll and file system leaves something to be desired but the output is fantastic and drives the snot out of these 553's


----------



## hung031086

jmsilva22 said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> Any players out there that will be considered an upgrade to my Sansa Clip and Ipod 5th Gen in the $100-$150 range?


Cayin N3 for sure.


----------



## kukkurovaca

hung031086 said:


> For me, dx150 is very close  to dx200. The main difference i think is the dacs and it doesnt have Mango mode. The build is the same with dx200, it feels premium  on hand. Its a great dap at that price.



Oh, how's the Runabout balanced lite?


----------



## jmsilva22

hung031086 said:


> Cayin N3 for sure.



thanks!


----------



## Podster

hung031086 said:


> Cayin N3 for sure.



I concur and have pulled it out today to see how I like it compared to the AK Jr.


----------



## subguy812 (Apr 6, 2018)

Kind of an interesting IEM


----------



## hung031086

kukkurovaca said:


> Oh, how's the Runabout balanced lite?


I will let you know later. Haven't spent much time with it yet.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 7, 2018)

1A  4.4mm to XBA-N3BP


----------



## miusicmene

Very pleased with these rigs, the breathtaking Hugo 2 has now joined the club  
Mojo/Poly with isine 10 open iems or Qp1r/Hugo 2 with the Audeze Sine plus larger pads/Lavricables 


Cheers


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Spring is now!
iBasso DX200 + Dita the Answer (TE) (balanced gold).


----------



## Paul Graham

Just keeping it simple. DX80, HD25 MK1's.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## floydfan33 (Apr 8, 2018)

X7II / AM5 / CA Vega


----------



## Tawek (Apr 9, 2018)

great for electronic music  1z+mdr  ex1000


----------



## Mimouille

Tawek said:


> great for electronic music  1z+mdr  ex1000


Interesting ! How good is this combo? What are its weak points?


----------



## Bengkia369 (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't get enough of these...
Iphone 8 -> Chord Mojo-Poly -> ER4SR

The new ER4SR is supposed to be easy to drive as per Etymotic stated, but I find it not really true. It's no doubt need a capable DAP or amp to sounds good.


----------



## LaCap

Mood of today:
 
Poly/Mojo > Plussound Exo Series (Silver Plated Copper) > U10


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

'Portable' setup... I think.


----------



## Zhanming057 (Apr 10, 2018)

SP1000 SS, Mass Kobo 404a and Fitear Monet 17's.

I guess you can call it "portable"


----------



## DonCarr (Apr 11, 2018)

I work away most of the time so I’ve justified this to myself ! It’s my ideal travel set up .The little Denon is incredible for its size as well! Everything hunted for and purchased used from eBay as cheap as possible.


----------



## milesjunkie

DonCarr said:


> I work away most of the time so I’ve justified this to myself ! It’s my ideal travel set up .The little Denon is incredible for its size as well! Everything hunted for and purchased used from eBay as cheap as possible.


That has a very ‘get smart’ look about it. Me likey.


----------



## DonCarr

milesjunkie said:


> That has a very ‘get smart’ look about it. Me likey.


Thanks mate ! I am a bit ocd with neatness lol. The case was £12 eBay and fortunately the original foam included with the headphones fits perfectly !


----------



## Podster

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> 'Portable' setup... I think.



LOL, this might be why "Fanny Packs" are having a strong re-emergence


----------



## LaCap




----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Podster said:


> LOL, this might be why "Fanny Packs" are having a strong re-emergence



I might need one of those


----------



## kukkurovaca

at some risk of scandalizing UK Head-Fi users, lol


----------



## Zhanming057

DonCarr said:


> Thanks mate ! I am a bit ocd with neatness lol. The case was £12 eBay and fortunately the original foam included with the headphones fits perfectly !



I was going to ask how you cut the foam since I've never managed to do foam cuts that clean! Oh well...

Very nice case. Looks classy.


----------



## subguy812 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## alphanumerix1

subguy812 said:


>



Looking at a qp2r how is it?


----------



## subguy812

alphanumerix1 said:


> Looking at a qp2r how is it?


I just received it tonight and haven't had much listening time


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## snapple10




----------



## jmills8

snapple10 said:


>


Great set up. Thats all you will ever need but you might be tempted to beat it.


----------



## snapple10

^ absolutely . Was late to work listening


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hiby R6 + Dunu Falcon-C

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/04/Dunu-Falcon-C-Clear-Vivid-Personal.html


----------



## ezekiel77

Sony WM1A > Han Sound Redcore > Empire Ears Legend X. My most flexible cable yet. Show me some love!


----------



## Mimouille

ezekiel77 said:


> Sony WM1A > Han Sound Redcore > Empire Ears Legend X. My most flexible cable yet. Show me some love!


 This cable is giving me a boner but 500$ is a bit spicy.


----------



## LaCap




----------



## haiku

Best sounding Monk Plus imo. Balanced Monk Plus SPC. Godly combo with my SP1000 Copper.


----------



## ezekiel77

Mimouille said:


> This cable is giving me a boner but 500$ is a bit spicy.


I can't justify the price either, but I go weak for pretty things.


----------



## kubig123

ezekiel77 said:


> I can't justify the price either, but I go weak for pretty things.


How does it sound with the legend?


----------



## ezekiel77

kubig123 said:


> How does it sound with the legend?


It's a good match. I asked MS to recommend a neutral cable that provides some spaciousness and they recommended this. I'm still running in the cable, will compare with Ares II later on. Ergonomics is already a winner.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## milesjunkie

Hiby R6 , Beyerdynamic DT250/250


----------



## kukkurovaca

iBasso IT01


----------



## Laurence11




----------



## Whitigir




----------



## hemipowered007

"Portable" choice of the day


----------



## snapple10




----------



## PinkyPowers

N5ii>Periodic Audio Be


----------



## Redcarmoose

The Sony XBA-N3BP 4.4mm "Just slightly on the fun side."


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## PinkyPowers

N5ii>pS Tri-Copper>Legend X

Mouth-watering goodness.


----------



## meomap

PinkyPowers said:


> N5ii>pS Tri-Copper>Legend X
> 
> Mouth-watering goodness.


Hi,
How's the Legend X compare to Encore?
Can you provide some impressions? Tx.


----------



## Deftone

Who said reference was boring...


----------



## PinkyPowers

meomap said:


> Hi,
> How's the Legend X compare to Encore?
> Can you provide some impressions? Tx.



They are very different.

The only things they have in common are clear, detailed mids, and wide soundstage.

LX has a much warmer, fuller sound, with significant bass attack and presence. Vocals have proper body and density, and the treble is smoother and much less bright.

Encore has far less bass, thinner mids, and sort of cold treble.

I'm always playing around with cables to bring out a better Encore. LX doesn't need as much help. Though currently my favorite cable for both Encore and LX is the plusSound Try-Copper. That's not my favorite cable in general, but I love what it does for those two IEMs.


----------



## stefzulj

Sick in bed, but could be worse.


----------



## milesjunkie

stefzulj said:


> Sick in bed, but could be worse.


Very nicely photographed.


----------



## stefzulj

milesjunkie said:


> Very nicely photographed.


Not too bad for a camera phone!


----------



## milesjunkie

stefzulj said:


> Not too bad for a camera phone!


Better than any of mine seem to turn out


----------



## ezekiel77

Sony WM1A "K" Mod > Han Sound Audio Redcore > Empire Ears Legend X


----------



## singleended5863




----------



## singleended5863




----------



## Deftone

ezekiel77 said:


> Sony WM1A "K" Mod > Han Sound Audio Redcore > Empire Ears Legend X



Don’t empire ears use ADEL modules anymore?


----------



## subguy812

Deftone said:


> Don’t empire ears use ADEL modules anymore?


Not on the newer models..


----------



## kubig123

Deftone said:


> Don’t empire ears use ADEL modules anymore?



No, not anymore


----------



## kubig123

subguy812 said:


> Not on the newer models..



Actually even the Spartan and the Zeus are not available anymore with the Adel, I was just checking their website.


----------



## PopZeus

Cayin N5 mk2 > FiiO balanced cable > iBasso IT01 > Spiral Dots. Not the best sounding cable but not bad, plus the ergonomics are great.


----------



## singleended5863

kubig123 said:


> Actually even the Spartan and the Zeus are not available anymore with the Adel, I was just checking their website.



Here are the new Spartans without Adel


----------



## Podster




----------



## Zhanming057

Stack with Mass Kobo 404a, Ultrasone Edition 9, SP1000 SS, and a big thanks to alpha421 for the pair of Litz interconnects


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zhanming057 said:


> Stack with Mass Kobo 404a, Ultrasone Edition 9, SP1000 SS, and a big thanks to alpha421 for the pair of Litz interconnects



Man, those ultrasones are absolutely delicious!


----------



## LumisP

kubig123 said:


> Actually even the Spartan and the Zeus are not available anymore with the Adel, I was just checking their website.


Isn't the Adel option still available when ordering the IEM tho? The option is there in the designer for the Spartan and Zeus, but not for the X and EP series


----------



## ostewart

Audio Opus #1s > Home made Toxic Cables Viper 26awg > 64 Audio U6 (M15 module)


----------



## kubig123

LumisP said:


> Isn't the Adel option still available when ordering the IEM tho? The option is there in the designer for the Spartan and Zeus, but not for the X and EP series


It looks like it’s not available anymore, I checked on the website 
https://empireears.com/collections/legacy-series


----------



## hemipowered007

Today's "portable". Taking it outback while my kids play, great isolation with the new brainwavz sheepskin pads, can't hear any yelling! Success! un


----------



## Dickymint

hemipowered007 said:


> Today's "portable". Taking it outback while my kids play, great isolation with the new brainwavz sheepskin pads, can't hear any yelling! Success! un


That is one mean looking set of headphones, the headband looks like that from the early Hifiman HE 400's! And those cups are gorgeous!


----------



## hemipowered007

Dickymint said:


> That is one mean looking set of headphones, the headband looks like that from the early Hifiman HE 400's! And those cups are gorgeous!



It is, it's a custom t50rp build, hifiman frame and custom cups and baffles. The cups are black limba. It was a fun build for sure.


----------



## Richsvt

Had a wonderful couple days in southern Maine doing a craft beer crawl. Some great beers, food and friends and some modest music for background entertainment.
Some of what I took home.


----------



## pr0b3r

iBasso IT01 reterminated to balanced 2.5mm + Opus#1


----------



## Dobrescu George

pr0b3r said:


> iBasso IT01 reterminated to balanced 2.5mm + Opus#1



Excellent all-around setup


----------



## Bengkia369

Super happy with this setup


----------



## Podster




----------



## Tawek

there is power !!!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


>




Ooooh, excellent setup!


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


>


Great album.


----------



## davidcotton

Podster said:


>



Does not compute, that is not budget


----------



## Podster (Apr 23, 2018)

davidcotton said:


> Does not compute, that is not budget



Right, Mr. Budget head sporting close to a $1K rig George is right on the money though, it is a sweet setup THX George and  MJ, Soul Mining is my 16 year old's fave "the the" too but I'm still partial to the Dusk album

What's really making me laugh about this post David is I'm back on this setup this afternoon, I just can't believe how analog this setup is





It's a formula rig F1V2P1 = Sweet Sweet Music If you don't mind just plugging in and letting her rip I highly recommend this combo for $60 and balanced into these P1's or any of the iem's I've thrown it's way have been awesome


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## ratrace

Enjoying my DX150!!


----------



## snapple10

simple but fun


----------



## ngoduc

CD3K-Technics XP5


----------



## Dobrescu George

ratrace said:


> Enjoying my DX150!!



That music be dope!~


----------



## Podster

I thinks Rat's whole rig either pair is dope

So for less than $250 I'm simply  at this rigs SS, I know I'm running a Chi-Fi design rip off but seriously this setup far exceeds my expectations and can come so close to even my Opy#1/R1 combo it's freakin' scary. Maybe I should not be so amazed since the AK/IMR are entry level products for these two manufacturers but once again for me it just shows how far this hobby has come.


----------



## alpha421

I have new confidence with wireless.  Aptx HD from end to end (LG G6 plus-->EarStudio ES100-->SR225e /w cable mod).  Walking the dog never _sounded_ so good.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## subguy812




----------



## Dobrescu George

IMR R1 is quite the little naughty IEM, it can change its sound and do a lot of awesome stuff with multiple filters and a customizable vent mechanism 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/04/imr-r1-customizable-enjoyment.html


----------



## Riddick

Grado SR80e, JDS Labs CMoyBB v2.03, FiiO X3 MKIII


----------



## ezekiel77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Work in-ears and play in-ears.


----------



## Dickymint

hemipowered007 said:


> It is, it's a custom t50rp build, hifiman frame and custom cups and baffles. The cups are black limba. It was a fun build for sure.


Where did you actually get the cups from? Wonder if my HE400 units could be made to fit in those cups? HMMMMMMM. And the wooden end caps that hold the frame, did they come with the cups?


----------



## Podster

Love that cable @ezekiel77  Of course I probably can't afford it either


----------



## hemipowered007

Dickymint said:


> Where did you actually get the cups from? Wonder if my HE400 units could be made to fit in those cups? HMMMMMMM. And the wooden end caps that hold the frame, did they come with the cups?



Custom.made. my father in law rough cut and turned them.on his lathe for me, I did all the finish work and fit.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DP-S1->ALO CDM->iSine 20


----------



## howdy

Onkyo DP-S1 and iFI XDSD=


----------



## Kundi

howdy said:


> Onkyo DP-S1 and iFI XDSD=


How is xdsd?


----------



## howdy

Kundi said:


> How is xdsd?


I haven't got the chance to spend a lot of time with it yet and I'm waiting for my CIEMs to be done so I can give it a real good listening. The little time I have used it has been really promising, very articulate but smooth.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 25, 2018)

"I can't believe how drunk I am at 11:30AM?"
Sony MUC-M12NB1 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX Walkman 1A-Z5


----------



## zig3n




----------



## milesjunkie

kukkurovaca said:


> Onkyo DP-S1->ALO CDM->iSine 20


As much as I now dislike stacking, the CDM always looks fantastic.


----------



## kukkurovaca

milesjunkie said:


> As much as I now dislike stacking, the CDM always looks fantastic.



It's lovely (and sounds great), although it is certainly not pocketable : )


----------



## boblauer

Today's pleasure, decided to drag the Spartan's out of the house today in anticipation of Bravado delivery on Monday.


----------



## cj3209

MojoPoly in the house...


----------



## Mellowship

Grado SR60e and FiiO x3 mkII packed and ready to go


----------



## cj3209

More transportable but still great sounding with Tidal HiFi...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dita Answer Truth Edition and FiiO Q5 surely do work well together! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/04/Dita-Truth-Absolute-Precision.html


----------



## jjshin23

Going old school


----------



## willywill

Peaceful Saturday Morning


----------



## ngoduc

Toshiba XR-P9 and Technics SL-XP5
Sony CD3K
Just enjoy the music!


----------



## howdy




----------



## NaiveSound

MojoPoly to Zeus-XR 

Selling the Mojo/Poly combo


----------



## milesjunkie

NaiveSound said:


> MojoPoly to Zeus-XR
> 
> Selling the Mojo/Poly combo


Curious why you’d be selling?


----------



## NaiveSound

milesjunkie said:


> Curious why you’d be selling?


Poly has some annoying quirks I rather not deal with


----------



## milesjunkie

NaiveSound said:


> Poly has some annoying quirks I rather not deal with


Interesting. I was very keen to add a poly to my mojo till I started hearing about the quirks. The concept is visionary. Just really hard to execute evidently.


----------



## NaiveSound

milesjunkie said:


> Interesting. I was very keen to add a poly to my mojo till I started hearing about the quirks. The concept is visionary. Just really hard to execute evidently.


Chord released a half baked product and got butthurt when people started complaining


----------



## milesjunkie

NaiveSound said:


> Chord released a half baked product and got butthurt when people started complaining


I got shouted down when I pointed out that Poly seemed like a beta experience. I left the room at that point and ended up at a Hiby R6 - I’ve given up stacking. It’s not perfect but close enough for me.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Encore/1Z


----------



## cardeli22

milesjunkie said:


> I got shouted down when I pointed out that Poly seemed like a beta experience. I left the room at that point and ended up at a Hiby R6 - I’ve given up stacking. It’s not perfect but close enough for me.


Yeah the Mojo thread is pretty fanatical. I have seen some senior Headfi members (5k-10k posts) get a lot of flak from other posters or from Chord reps when they point out short comings (micro usb not a sturdy port) or I like this other dac/amp vs the Mojo. LOL some defend their favorite brands more than others I guess.


----------



## 325xia

SE846 Modded Blue Filters and Q5.


----------



## milesjunkie

cardeli22 said:


> Yeah the Mojo thread is pretty fanatical. I have seen some senior Headfi members (5k-10k posts) get a lot of flak from other posters or from Chord reps when they point out short comings (micro usb not a sturdy port) or I like this other dac/amp vs the Mojo. LOL some defend their favorite brands more than others I guess.


That thread obviously crossed the line pretty quickly from being informative to just dogmatic. The company really blotted its copybook imo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

cardeli22 said:


> Yeah the Mojo thread is pretty fanatical. I have seen some senior Headfi members (5k-10k posts) get a lot of flak from other posters or from Chord reps when they point out short comings (micro usb not a sturdy port) or I like this other dac/amp vs the Mojo. LOL some defend their favorite brands more than others I guess.



WOAH 

Welp, there is FiiO Q5 out there, which does things better in every thinkable way (Modular AMP Modules, Hassle-Free APT-X BT, The sonics of X7mkii which was already better than Mojo, Size and Shape for Stackability)  

And FiiO Q5 is also way less expensive, so my respect to FiiO for designing it so well


----------



## cj3209

milesjunkie said:


> Interesting. I was very keen to add a poly to my mojo till I started hearing about the quirks. The concept is visionary. Just really hard to execute evidently.


I just got one and I believe one problem is the variability of networks, in general.


----------



## cj3209

Dobrescu George said:


> WOAH
> 
> Welp, there is FiiO Q5 out there, which does things better in every thinkable way (Modular AMP Modules, Hassle-Free APT-X BT, The sonics of X7mkii which was already better than Mojo, Size and Shape for Stackability)
> 
> And FiiO Q5 is also way less expensive, so my respect to FiiO for designing it so well


I am no chord fanboy but the Mojo sounds pretty good to me and I own and have used many TOTL DAPs.  I haven't heard the Fiio though.


----------



## spinrite (Apr 29, 2018)

Flares Golds, wireless BT/DAC, Tidal app. Ipad Pro 10.5. Great synergy.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Finishing up my review...

 

N5ii>R1


----------



## Dobrescu George

cj3209 said:


> I am no chord fanboy but the Mojo sounds pretty good to me and I own and have used many TOTL DAPs.  I haven't heard the Fiio though.



Welp, I never said it is bad by any means  

Of course it will still be pretty good, but do you carry it stacked to a DAP usually?  



spinrite said:


> Flares Golds, wireless BT/DAC, Tidal app. Ipad Pro 10.5. Great synergy.



Agahahaha 

That one album audiophiles listen to lol  

The flares are any good?


----------



## spinrite

Dobrescu George said:


> Welp, I never said it is bad by any means
> 
> Of course it will still be pretty good, but do you carry it stacked to a DAP usually?
> 
> ...




They are a dream sound wise. I have pull them out of my ears once in a while and stare at them and say WT!? All this sound from a 5.5mm dynamic driver? What a discovery.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Apr 29, 2018)

Magic of Dita.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Magic of Dita.



My friend, Google Drive doesn't work, try IMGUR


----------



## Dobrescu George

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Magic of Dita.



Ah, it works now! 

Excellent photos  

I love them flowery trees of this time of the year!


----------



## Gosod

325xia said:


> SE846 Modded Blue Filters and Q5.


Have you tried olive heads?


----------



## 325xia

Gosod said:


> Have you tried olive heads?


Yes, I have tried Olives, Foam, Silicones, etc. Spinfits just work for me. Best Seal and brings out the best quality to my ears.


----------



## cathee

Something homemade for this Monday...


----------



## Wyville

Been listening to the Astrotec Lyra Collection lately. Very nice earbuds!


----------



## boblauer

Bravados on board, busy day not much of a chance but am thrilled with these so far.


----------



## Gosod

325xia said:


> Yes, I have tried Olives, Foam, Silicones, etc. Spinfits just work for me. Best Seal and brings out the best quality to my ears.


many prefer the complete olive nozzle.


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## lilbingobin

PinkyPowers said:


>


Tiafourte or kairser encore ?


----------



## lilbingobin

This iem sooo good detail and balanced so relax


----------



## lilbingobin

Redcarmoose said:


> Encore/1Z


Beautiful setup


----------



## Redcarmoose

lilbingobin said:


> Beautiful setup



Thank-you................it's just a smidge bass light, though the more I listen the more I like it. Lots of detail and lots of soundstage. It's the only combo I EQ a touch, as I'm one of those "fearful to EQ" ones. Somehow it does live music, vocals and guitar the best. I'm really more of a dynamic driver listener, so this system is always getting out of the comfort zone............nice rewards for the effort though. Using the tone knobs I take a point off the treble and three points off the midrange.


----------



## PinkyPowers

lilbingobin said:


> Tiafourte or kairser encore ?



Finally, an easy question to answer! tia Fourté all the way. 

It does everything Encore does, only quite a bit better. It's like Encore Ultra.


----------



## Scorpio1957




----------



## Scorpio1957

My portable set up.


----------



## kubig123




----------



## singleended5863

kubig123 said:


>



Very nice looking indeed! What cable is that?


----------



## kubig123

singleended5863 said:


> Very nice looking indeed! What cable is that?


PW 1960, great cable!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Amiron Home and Hiby R6


----------



## tomcourtenay (May 2, 2018)

Empire Ears Legend X + Project K Modded WM1Z+ MS Eos

Fantastic Pairing!


----------



## Dobrescu George




----------



## alphanumerix1

Audio gear that gers to enjoy the outdoors lol


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Podster (May 3, 2018)

OMG, seriously giving my Porto-Pros a run for the money! For those who did not get in on this MassDrop I hope they run it again because everyone in my family are getting a pair





@PinkyPowers  & @kubig123 , I want you two to know you both suck but in a good way Those last two rigs you fellas posted are just spot on, the Fourte's trim matching that case and Kbigs polka dots with that blue case, portable porn all the way

Beautiful nature shots @Dobrescu George , not sure I'd leave those Beyer's on the ground long, never know when an asphalt flattener might come along


----------



## y0da_cod3r

DP-X1A - MEE Balanced Cable - Pinnacle P1


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 4, 2018)

_*Sony XBA-100 Single BA IEM (Brass)
Sony 1A DAP
Sony 1Z Case



 *_


----------



## Bengkia369

I have many higher priced headphones but I still goes back to Sennheiser HD25.


----------



## CaptainCanada84

Hiby R6 + Campfire Audio Polaris


----------



## kdphan

I keep reaching for the ie800 instead of the Andromeda nowadays...


----------



## Mellowship

Nothing fancy, but a match made in heaven. Benjie S5 and Koss PortaPro Black Master.

 

The S5 surprises with just everything (ok, with less than 80 Ohms) you throw at it.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Sony WM-1A
Sony MDR-EX600 (Balanced)


----------



## alphanumerix1 (May 5, 2018)

Nice


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## cj3209

Amazing portable combo..


----------



## PinkyPowers

Opus#2>Accutone Studio S2


----------



## bvng3540




----------



## kdphan (May 5, 2018)

When you see it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Ultrasone signature DXP, a really really good ultrasone headphone with amazing overall sound, explosive bass, deep bass, sweet midrange, and a sparkly treble.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## subguy812 (May 6, 2018)

Final Audio E3000 ---> QP2R


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## subguy812

Also enjoying this setup on this fine Sunday morning... 

 

Campfire Audio Atlas ----> QP2R


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## Mimouille




----------



## alphanumerix1

Mimouille said:


>



Nice where the custom tips from?


----------



## Mimouille

alphanumerix1 said:


> Nice where the custom tips from?


https://thecustomart.com/shop/silicone-products/custom-iem-tips/


----------



## alphanumerix1

Mimouille said:


> https://thecustomart.com/shop/silicone-products/custom-iem-tips/



Thank you what colour/style are yours?


----------



## Mimouille

alphanumerix1 said:


> Thank you what colour/style are yours?


Black Metallic


----------



## Dobrescu George

FiiO Q5 stacks and setups  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/05/fiio-q5-rule-them-all.html


----------



## snapple10




----------



## milesjunkie

snapple10 said:


>


Nice to see some RSA...profile has unfortunately diminished in the last 5 years.


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iBasso DX200 (amp4s) and SoundFen Aura 110-01 carbon (planar headphones from Kyiv)


----------



## Dobrescu George

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> iBasso DX200 (amp4s) and SoundFen Aura 110-01 carbon (planar headphones from Kyiv)



Who is kyiv?


----------



## haiku

New VE Ultimate Asura


----------



## robbi22

Dobrescu George said:


> Who is kyiv?


It's a city)


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hiby R6


----------



## PodPerfect

iPod Video diyMod. 512GB flash. iVue clear cover. PA2V2 amp. Paired with Sennheiser Momentum earphones (offscreen). 

Special, custom-built dock cable - mini breadboard allows for any capacitors to be plugged in.  Here, I'm rolling some old film caps.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## milesjunkie

Dobrescu George said:


> Hiby R6


The fire brigade can rescue her.


----------



## fiascogarcia (May 9, 2018)

delete


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## Torrs




----------



## flipper203

really nice design, love it!


----------



## alphanumerix1

Torrs said:


>



what effect audio cable is that ?


----------



## LumisP

alphanumerix1 said:


> what effect audio cable is that ?


Looks like Ares II to me


----------



## Torrs

alphanumerix1 said:


> what effect audio cable is that ?





LumisP said:


> Looks like Ares II to me



Yes. Ares II. They come stock on the phantoms


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## Redcarmoose (May 9, 2018)

Sony XBA-N3BP IEM With RHA Tips
1A WALKMAN
1Z Case


----------



## swesko




----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DP-S1->Phatlab Phantasy->Koss KSC75


----------



## RuFrost

Beautiful mini to mini (interconnector cable) and setup in general. What is the company's name of this interconnector? How does the cable influence sound? 


kukkurovaca said:


> Onkyo DP-S1->Phatlab Phantasy->Koss KSC75


----------



## kukkurovaca

RuFrost said:


> Beautiful mini to mini (interconnector cable) and setup in general. What is the company's name of this interconnector? How does the cable influence sound?



Got it from Amazon, it's inexpensive. It seems quite durable and it's a good length for this kind of setup. I haven't noticed any difference so far in sound between this and other cables.


----------



## Podster (May 11, 2018)

Thinking about posting


----------



## Podster

Stereo


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Stereo



Then I shall, too!


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> Then I shall, too!


----------



## Podster

OK, Pinky wins by a cable


----------



## handwander

Shanling m1, 1200円 used hippo box+ I bought this week for fun, some buds. 



>



The problem with such small setups is anything bigger starts to feel not very portable.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Audeze LCD-MX4


----------



## ranfan (May 13, 2018)

SP1000 -> Beat Audio Silver Sonic MKV -> Empire Ears Zeus-R.

Thanks to @Mimouille for recommending Beat Audio. Out of all the people in this forum. SMH.  Anyway, this cable IMO is lovely; functional, and stunningly beautiful silver. It's tangle-free and has a build quality that could shame many others. The Ares II I had has a non-functioning slider, and a loose 2-pin housing. The Beat Audio Silver Sonic cable has a slim tough build that I like, simple splitter/slider, and its pre-shaped ear-bent/heatshrink is perfect for my ears.  Can't comment on the sound though, as I felt they're the same/not significantly different.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Actually pocketable for once:

 

Onkyo DP-S1->Walnut F1->TRN V20


----------



## subguy812

Sublime


----------



## milesjunkie

subguy812 said:


> Sublime


Which CAs are those?


----------



## subguy812

milesjunkie said:


> Which CAs are those?


These are the Atlas


----------



## kubig123

subguy812 said:


> These are the Atlas



how do they sound?
I'm afraid of the amount of bass...


----------



## subguy812

They sound great...at first listen, bass is the overwhelming, only at first. They find their balance, the treble extends well and has a very "real" tone. The mids are very present which you would not appreciate on a quick sampling. When people describe them as V shaped I know they haven't given them time. I never heard Vega but I have heard Andromeda, so I would assume they are between the two. Frankly, I would take the Atlas hands down, with the Andromeda being a good companion. The bass is very good as you could expect from a DD.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Audeze iSine 20


----------



## tracyca (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Dobrescu George

tracyca said:


>



You have quite the collection, my friend!


----------



## tracyca

Thank you, I do love dynamic iem!


----------



## AeroSatan (May 16, 2018)




----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## denis1976

ultra portable setup, Creative Zen plus Ibasso It01


----------



## howdy

denis1976 said:


> ultra portable setup, Creative Zen plus Ibasso It01


I still have 3 of those from at least 8 years ago. Great device!


----------



## denis1976

Yes, the sound is very enjoyable


----------



## cj3209

Very good sound.


----------



## kdphan

WM1A with Jomo Samba today


----------



## DJtheAudiophile




----------



## Zhanming057

SP1000 and LCD i4's


----------



## kdphan

Those are some pretty cables :drool:


----------



## Wyville

Custom Art Ei.3 > Ares II 8-wire > A&K AK70


----------



## Mimouille

Train rig


----------



## Dickymint

Couple of recent cheap IEM's that I am having fun with.


----------



## BoomBox

NW-ZX300 with Sennheiser HD6XX 

Not really an outdoor portable rig (cable is 2.5m, and open backs...) but it's great for around the house!


----------



## davidcotton

Wyville said:


> Custom Art Ei.3 > Ares II 8-wire > A&K AK70



What tips are those on the ei3, final audio?  Just wish those types of universals played nicely with my right ear


----------



## Redcarmoose

BoomBox said:


> NW-ZX300 with Sennheiser HD6XX
> 
> Not really an outdoor portable rig (cable is 2.5m, and open backs...) but it's great for around the house!


----------



## hemipowered007

Zx300+ex1000, not balanced yet though.


----------



## kubig123




----------



## kdphan

That's purrrdy


----------



## handwander

Mimouille said:


> Train rig


Interested in seeing more setups like this. While everything in this thread is portable, I always enjoy the "pocketable" posts (maybe it's worthy of another thread).


----------



## Wyville

davidcotton said:


> What tips are those on the ei3, final audio?  Just wish those types of universals played nicely with my right ear


Yes, those are the Final Tips. I use them on all my IEMs these days because they usually end up giving me the most comfortable fit and best seal, although it does vary in terms of tip size. On the Ei.3 they are a size bigger now (in part because of the 8-wire cable), on the Rhapsodio Saturn I use a size smaller and I am not sure yet if they work optimally for my EE Phantom.


----------



## davidcotton

Thanks, are they these ones?

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/fin...e-clear-red-assorted-ss-s-m-l-ll-5-pairs.html

Cheers


----------



## Wyville

davidcotton said:


> Thanks, are they these ones?
> 
> http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/fin...e-clear-red-assorted-ss-s-m-l-ll-5-pairs.html
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I think those are the ones. You can double check with @Oscar-HiFi to make sure, he helped me with them.


----------



## tkcha




----------



## PinkyPowers

DX150>Thor II 8-wire>Legend X


----------



## Dobrescu George

iBasso DX150 -> Kinera Seed  

A few pics


----------



## 1TrickPony

Dobrescu George said:


> iBasso DX150 -> Kinera Seed



That's cute.


----------



## Dobrescu George

1TrickPony said:


> That's cute.



thanks!


----------



## Mimouille




----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Sony Z1070 + Westone 40 = Proper Education


----------



## haiku

M1 - Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB - ALO CDM Tube DAC/Amp - Ndoro Bey V1


----------



## cj3209

haiku said:


> M1 - Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB - ALO CDM Tube DAC/Amp - Ndoro Bey V1


I like your sources but I'm not familiar with those ear buds.  Are they up to the task of the CDM?  Just curious how good sounding a pair of ear buds are...


----------



## haiku

cj3209 said:


> I like your sources but I'm not familiar with those ear buds.  Are they up to the task of the CDM?  Just curious how good sounding a pair of ear buds are...



I also own the CA Atlas, so I think you believe me when I tell you, they´re superb with this set up.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX150>Final Audio e5000

Hot damn, I dig the s*** out of this sound!


----------



## eddie0817

2018 Q2


----------



## Bosk

eddie0817 said:


> 2018 Q2


Those images should be shown as a warning to newbies who post here of the dangers that lay ahead.


----------



## jmills8

Bosk said:


> Those images should be shown as a warning to newbies who post here of the dangers that lay ahead.


Takes many tries to get to know what you like.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Bosk said:


> Those images should be shown as a warning to newbies who post here of the dangers that lay ahead.







It’s......all fun and games till somebody gets hurt. .............



Then.....


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> Takes many tries to get to know what you like.


Pleasure is in the quest, not in the treasure.


----------



## jmills8

Mimouille said:


> Pleasure is in the quest, not in the treasure.


Yes the spending and chasing then going in a circle like a hamster. It can be a useful diversion.


----------



## Mimouille

jmills8 said:


> Yes the spending and chasing then going in a circle like a hamster. It can be a useful diversion.


I do run on treadmills as well so there is a pattern here.


----------



## Dickymint

eddie0817 said:


> 2018 Q2


That lot looks a bit     "Balanced"   should we say?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

What do you mean, too many Grados?


----------



## kubig123

ruthieandjohn said:


> What do you mean, too many Grados?




You are my hero!!!!


----------



## ezekiel77

A fresh, minty review of the FiiO FH1. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh1-dual-hybrid-iem.22884/reviews#review-20351


----------



## alphanumerix1 (May 24, 2018)

wm1a + hyla ce-5


----------



## Dobrescu George

Simphonio Xctied2


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX150>Noble Audio Bell EDC


----------



## Dobrescu George

Simphonio Xcited2

(They are a little rare and new, so sharing link as the thing may be a bit hard to find)

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/05/simphonio-xcited2-intrigued-by-energy.html


----------



## Vitor Valeri (May 24, 2018)

FiiO X7 Mark II > Effect Audio Thor Silver II > JH Audio JH5

On Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BjLbQe8Dhhq/




DSC03347 by Vitor Valeri, no Flickr


----------



## Slashn77

Every using IEMs with their portables!
Love iems but where are the closed back cans?


----------



## Mimouille

Classic Crucify by Tori Amos, the depth and texture of bass on this rig is crazy.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Piano Forte IX > Audio Opus #2

Got the be the most photogenic headphones of all time


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Piano Forte IX > Audio Opus #2
> 
> Got the be the most photogenic headphones of all time


Oohhh... Shiny!


----------



## swesko

Currently using


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Hiby R6 is live now  

If you're curious what Hiby's been up to, I invite you to read more about it!~ 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/05/hiby-r6-true-android-power.html


----------



## deco cat

Mimouille said:


> Classic Crucify by Tori Amos, the depth and texture of bass on this rig is crazy.



What earphones are these?


----------



## Dobrescu George

deco cat said:


> What earphones are these?



Sennheiser IE800S


----------



## justrest




----------



## NaiveSound

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Hiby R6 is live now
> 
> If you're curious what Hiby's been up to, I invite you to read more about it!~
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/05/hiby-r6-true-android-power.html




I enjoy the review


----------



## cathee

Dog walking rig: -


----------



## Mimouille

Your dog likes Clapton? 


cathee said:


> Dog walking rig: -


----------



## smallcaps (May 28, 2018)

Holiday in Vietnam rig. Crappy MP3s on an old iPhone 4s, DIY oxrgen-free single crystal copper LOD to Fiio Q1 Mark II, SGAudioHive 8 wire Sennheiser 2 pin to MMCX adapters, SGAudioHive 4 wire silver coated copper 2.5mm balanced cable, Sennheiser IE8s with ACS custom molded ear tips and... Rolling cigarettes...


----------



## Dobrescu George

NaiveSound said:


> I enjoy the review



Thank you  

I'm glad I can help!


----------



## CJG888

Short break in Büsum (small town in Dithmarschen on the North Sea) rig:

Shanling M0 (via USB to) iBasso D14 > Kimber MiniLink > Elekit TU-HP01 (MUSES 01) > Beyerdynamic T51p


----------



## Bengkia369

Sennheiser Amperior with Opus #2
You don't really need expensive headphones to sounds good.


----------



## cathee

Mimouille said:


> Your dog likes Clapton?



Doesn't mind Eric but definitely prefers Minnie Riperton (more in his hearing octave)


----------



## DONTGIVEUP




----------



## CJG888

Can you still get blank Minidiscs?


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Check your local thrift store. You can find it if you go regularly ‘cause it doesn’t last long when it’s out to the public. I have seen elderly ppl just donate it, probably clearing their kids or even their closets.


----------



## DR650SE

You can get them. Just need to know where to look. I have a few MD players/recorders. Still rock them out from time to time. Just wish I ciuld find affordable batteries.


----------



## milesjunkie

DR650SE said:


> You can get them. Just need to know where to look. I have a few MD players/recorders. Still rock them out from time to time. Just wish I ciuld find affordable batteries.


My Sharp MD player circa 2000 was way sexier looking than any DAP I’ve since owned.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

New Shanling M0 with the Custom Art FIBAE 3


----------



## milesjunkie

CJG888 said:


> Short break in Büsum (small town in Dithmarschen on the North Sea) rig:
> 
> Shanling M0 (via USB to) iBasso D14 > Kimber MiniLink > Elekit TU-HP01 (MUSES 01) > Beyerdynamic T51p


I still love my t51p.


----------



## kel77 (May 30, 2018)

Sp1000cu + jh layla


----------



## ezekiel77

QP1R > Venture Electronics 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter > EE Legend X. Trying out a new pairing and a new adapter.


----------



## 397324

Nice to see a QP1R here.


----------



## Mimouille

ezekiel77 said:


> QP1R > Venture Electronics 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter > EE Legend X. Trying out a new pairing and a new adapter.


Why the adapter? Not more simple to have the adequate cable?


----------



## oneula (May 30, 2018)

yard work and wood working rigs. Usually with ear muffs over the buds











What I'm usually making












walking work around rig






other change out buds for work


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on SoundMagic P22BT is live now! Found them to be pretty great for the price, and their sonic abilities really prove how much inexpensive headphones have been improving. 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/05/soundmagic-p22bt-small-quick-deep.html


----------



## Rewin

R6 SS > Lavricables Reference > Unique Melody Martian


----------



## Dobrescu George

Rewin said:


> R6 SS > Lavricables Reference > Unique Melody Martian



Them martians surely are a love for the ears!


----------



## Podster

I always love when my disinterested friends tell me "why Dude, you only have one set of ears"! OF course my version is "Jane, stop this crazy thing" Scary part is this is only about half my portable gears Sorry, this was brought on by all the justifications a few pages back


----------



## stuck limo (May 30, 2018)

LG V20 > Aclear Porta > whatever

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/acl...-your-audio-quality-without-a-battery.745081/

impressions over the NIP running from my V20:

The sound thickens pretty substantially from the NIP. Vocals are enhanced and pushed forward. More weight and punch to the music (especially drums). The sound smoothens out. The volume increases as well by a fair amount. Not really noticing much of a soundstage difference. Everything sounds a bit cleaner. Seems to drive the headphones a bit better. Everything sounds warmer.

I can run SE > Balanced with this setup, which is pretty cool. It's all interchangeable, so I can run SE > SE, SE > Balanced, Balanced > SE, or Balanced > Balanced.


----------



## stuck limo

alphanumerix1 said:


> wm1a + hyla ce-5



What type of stand is that and where did you get it? Is it 3D printed?


----------



## ezekiel77

Mimouille said:


> Why the adapter? Not more simple to have the adequate cable?


It is, but now that WM1A is my main DAP, most of the good cables are terminated in 4.4mm now.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Yes 3d printed



stuck limo said:


> What type of stand is that and where did you get it? Is it 3D printed?


----------



## alphanumerix1

Yes 3d printed



stuck limo said:


> What type of stand is that and where did you get it? Is it 3D printed?


----------



## haiku

oneula said:


> yard work and wood working rigs. Usually with ear muffs over the buds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for your information, the Monk IEs are meant to leak a little, so listening with comply doesn´t provide you with the best sound quality. VE is selling tips for the Monk IEs, you better get them.


----------



## oneula

haiku said:


> Just for your information, the Monk IEs are meant to leak a little, so listening with comply doesn´t provide you with the best sound quality. VE is selling tips for the Monk IEs, you better get them.



Thanks
yup I haven't been listening to them so much recently with all the other IEMS. 
I also have most of the Zens which I prefer soundwise other than the power issue.
Got the new tips from Mr Lee with my last order but I could not  get a good fit even with the large ones
I guess I've used those foamy ear plugs while wood working so much that I made my ear holes too big.
I used to jam those foam ear plugs in and use those over ear protectors to drown out the sound of the saws, sanders and vacuums

but I'll try those again


----------



## rodel808

Estats on the go 
M1 > Mojo > KSE 1200


----------



## gazzington

Wow I thought I had a lot. What's your fav dap iems combo?





Podster said:


> I always love when my disinterested friends tell me "why Dude, you only have one set of ears"! OF course my version is "Jane, stop this crazy thing" Scary part is this is only about half my portable gears Sorry, this was brought on by all the justifications a few pages back


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Wow I thought I had a lot. What's your fav dap iems combo?



Hmm, thought that was in my signature line. the bit Opus #1 and IMR R1 for now but when I grow up and get a better job I'm shooting for a $$$$ DAP and $$$$$ CIEM's Crazy thing is my second favorite is my Shanling M2 w/KZ ZS6's and on what I make I pretty much dabble in Mid-Fi portable since I've never spent more than $400 on any one gear I do dream about such gears when I look at Pinky's, Mimouille, Kubig, ezekiel and Redcar's post


----------



## gazzington

My fav is hiby r6 for android and sony zx300 for pure dap. Iems probably trinity icurus....





Podster said:


> Hmm, thought that was in my signature line. the bit Opus #1 and IMR R1 for now but when I grow up and get a better job I'm shooting for a $$$$ DAP and $$$$$ CIEM's Crazy thing is my second favorite is my Shanling M2 w/KZ ZS6's and on what I make I pretty much dabble in Mid-Fi portable since I've never spent more than $400 on any one gear I do dream about such gears when I look at Pinky's, Mimouille, Kubig, ezekiel and Redcar's post


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> My fav is hiby r6 for android and sony zx300 for pure dap. Iems probably trinity icurus....



Yea Gazz, if I were not using my R1's on the Opus it would be my Icarus III's


----------



## Podster




----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Etymotic ER3XR is live now  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/etymotic-er3xr-precise-beauty.html


----------



## Podster

DG, I love your photography as mush as tour gears


----------



## ngoduc

Sharp MD 722&Sony CD3K


----------



## unknownguardian

ngoduc said:


> Sharp MD 722&Sony CD3K


Amazing headphones!


----------



## ngoduc

Sony MD & Sony V6


----------



## Richsvt

Shanling M0 and Periodic Audio Be.


----------



## subguy812

The unholy Trinity...three new bass giants


----------



## Redcarmoose

Richsvt said:


> Shanling M0 and Periodic Audio Be.


----------



## Richsvt

You know, purple is the color of royalty...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> DG, I love your photography as mush as tour gears



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Richsvt said:


> You know, purple is the color of royalty...


----------



## Shanling

Richsvt said:


> You know, purple is the color of royalty...



And really cool vacuum cleaners


----------



## ipaulpereira

current configs: Meze 99'classics, HD 580, Cayin N3, Opus #1, Iphone SE, ATH IM03, Havi B3


----------



## AnakChan

Campfire Audio Atlas balanced out from the Sony NW-WM1Z. Sonic bliss!!


----------



## subguy812

AnakChan said:


> Campfire Audio Atlas balanced out from the Sony NW-WM1Z. Sonic bliss!!


I am sure it is....the same way I feel with Atlas and QP2R


----------



## kubig123

AnakChan said:


> Campfire Audio Atlas balanced out from the Sony NW-WM1Z. Sonic bliss!!


I cannot wait to try them!!!


----------



## kubig123




----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DPS2->Walnut F1->IEMatch 2.5->Massdrop Plus


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> Campfire Audio Atlas balanced out from the Sony NW-WM1Z. Sonic bliss!!


It was already good in SE I can only guess how good balanced is.


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


>


Oh my.... That is just stunning! How do you like it?


----------



## kubig123

Wyville said:


> Oh my.... That is just stunning! How do you like it?


These are the X, I just got them from a friend, didn't have the time to fully try them yet, they will have to wait, but as first impression, I like the sound signature warmer than the IX, I'm still not used to have them in my ears, I'm afraid they'll fall off anytime.


----------



## kubig123

Just got a new baby to try, AK SE100, really nice player, the new user interface (like the SP1000) is very fast.
Hopefully I'll have the time this weekend to compare it to my SP1000.


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> These are the X, I just got them from a friend, didn't have the time to fully try them yet, they will have to wait, but as first impression, I like the sound signature warmer than the IX, I'm still not used to have them in my ears, I'm afraid they'll fall off anytime.


I thought they were. They have been on my "to demo" list for so long (along with the VIII and the IX). Very curious about the fit as well, as it does indeed look like they will take some getting used to. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarcasmo

Old headphones, new Walkman


----------



## cathee




----------



## jasonho




----------



## Podster

kubig123 said:


> Just got a new baby to try, AK SE100, really nice player, the new user interface (like the SP1000) is very fast.
> Hopefully I'll have the time this weekend to compare it to my SP1000.



Awesome track especially for this place Kubig Rigs not too shabby either


----------



## stoobot

kubig123 said:


> Just got a new baby to try, AK SE100, really nice player, the new user interface (like the SP1000) is very fast.
> Hopefully I'll have the time this weekend to compare it to my SP1000.


Can't wait to hear your thoughts! I'm absolutely dying to give the SE100 an audition!


----------



## Podster

I'm still miffed with my first AK purchase, damn thing still has track skip as soon as the screen timer goes out but if set to stay on it works perfectly! Of course battery life in this mode is atrocious


----------



## 1TrickPony

Podster said:


> I'm still miffed with my first AK purchase, damn thing still has track skip as soon as the screen timer goes out but if set to stay on it works perfectly! Of course battery life in this mode is atrocious



Hm. Mine don't skip at all...


----------



## Podster

1TrickPony said:


> Hm. Mine don't skip at all...



Hmm, I'm happy for you


----------



## 1TrickPony

Podster said:


> Hmm, I'm happy for you



Maybe check the AK Jr forum for a troubleshoot. As for my player,  I've decided to place all my music externally via sd card. No more lag and faster experience overall.


----------



## Kundi

Work rig


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Sennheiser HD660S is live now! 

Added a lot of comparisons that might be interesting to those considering HD660S, including comparisons with HD600, HD650, and Beyerdynamic Amiron. 

Review coming shortly on Head-fi as well  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/sennheiser-hd660s-changing-the-status-quo.html


----------



## alphanumerix1

Do you take your photos outdoors for the purposes of lighting? or just like having photos of audio gear in nature?


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## jmills8

Walking light


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


>



I guess it's just a matter of taste Anak but I find that particular CA to be cheap looking and ugly, don't get me wrong as the Jupiter and Andro are very sweet IMO but for me this thing is a visual dud


----------



## AnakChan

Podster said:


> I guess it's just a matter of taste Anak but I find that particular CA to be cheap looking and ugly, don't get me wrong as the Jupiter and Andro are very sweet IMO but for me this thing is a visual dud


Definitely eye of the beholder. The aesthetics of the Atlas or any of the CA IEMs (or any other branded IEMs for that matter) don’t bother me. The Atlas looks fine to me.

What I like are how the pieces are interchangeable  - no “sides”. The cables decide L from R and sonicly the Atlas is simply remarkable for a single 10mm DD.


----------



## Podster

AnakChan said:


> Definitely eye of the beholder. The aesthetics of the Atlas or any of the CA IEMs (or any other branded IEMs for that matter) don’t bother me. The Atlas looks fine to me.
> 
> What I like are how the pieces are interchangeable  - no “sides”. The cables decide L from R and sonicly the Atlas is simply remarkable for a single 10mm DD.



Well as a CA product I never doubted the sound and you know you have plenty of toyz I do love ie: those killer iem's sock thingy's I could never really find (no matter as they were probably out of my price range anyway)! 

Cheers


----------



## cathee

Today's dog-walking rig - 

iBasso DX150 >> vintage Grado SR80 w/ @fleasbaby mahogany sleeves and TTVJ flat pads


----------



## Dobrescu George

alphanumerix1 said:


> Do you take your photos outdoors for the purposes of lighting? or just like having photos of audio gear in nature?



Both reasons 

Romania is a forest-based country, we get a lot more specific trees than other countries, so I feel like sharing their textures 

Another thing to consider is that most of USA and Asia has a totally different foliage selection, so for users from there, Romania looks quite fun 

At the same time, I have a somewhat good DSLR now, but it is a limitation of camera tech, the more light it is available, the more information the photo receptors can gather without noise. 

At the same thinking, with something like a DSLR, you can gather more information and detail, when comparing it to a smartphone, but the limitation is still there, without strong reflectors / lamps / lights, taking photos outside is the only real option one has for getting some decent quality, well balanced images. Or rather, I see my photos on a 43" 4K display, so even if I'm the only one seeing them in this kind of resolution and size, I still like to see them without much noise. Staying inside will only provide good results if there is light from the sun coming into the image, or if I am using the flashlight, but that introduces other issues.


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> Definitely eye of the beholder. The aesthetics of the Atlas or any of the CA IEMs (or any other branded IEMs for that matter) don’t bother me. The Atlas looks fine to me.
> 
> What I like are how the pieces are interchangeable  - no “sides”. The cables decide L from R and sonicly the Atlas is simply remarkable for a single 10mm DD.


I didn't really like it in pictures, but in reality it looks much smaller, and the build feels very nice in hand.


----------



## AnakChan

Mimouille said:


> I didn't really like it in pictures, but in reality it looks much smaller, and the build feels very nice in hand.


Next time I'll take a picture of it from far far away .

I do have one gripe about this (or drop down universals in general? I've been using CIEMs for so long now that I've taken it for granted!!), but as it's a pretty hefty universal IEM, it pops out when I'm walking, or chewing (whilst listening).


----------



## Mimouille

AnakChan said:


> Next time I'll take a picture of it from far far away .
> 
> I do have one gripe about this (or drop down universals in general? I've been using CIEMs for so long now that I've taken it for granted!!), but as it's a pretty hefty universal IEM, it pops out when I'm walking, or chewing (whilst listening).



It's a bad habit to try to make things look bigger than they are in pictures 

I think I tried to use it over ear and it worked, I don't remember clearly. Is that impossible?


----------



## khojberg

My first DAP - got it yesterday


----------



## haiku

Bel Audio Ampas Pandawa Nganu


----------



## alphanumerix1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> Both reasons
> 
> Romania is a forest-based country, we get a lot more specific trees than other countries, so I feel like sharing their textures
> 
> ...



Fair enough, was just curious.

Coming from a photography background myself I understand what your saying.

Led panels are a inexpensive option for artificial lighting. They provide quite harsh a light that usually results in hotspots but can be tamed in various ways.But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Podster

I don't know at @Mimouille Haiku's BA Ampas look pretty sweet in large format 

This little rig really has great synergy, at least for my hairy ears


----------



## Sarcasmo

Big bass Friday


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mt review on Shozy Hibiki is live now! 

I invite you to read more about thius great little IEM with a forward midrange and with a good price!  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/shozy-hibiki-sweet-and-tasty.html


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Mt review on Shozy Hibiki is live now!
> 
> I invite you to read more about thius great little IEM with a forward midrange and with a good price!
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/shozy-hibiki-sweet-and-tasty.html



Great shots George Not to dis that chrome CA Anak but I much prefer the looks of this iem and of course I'm sure it's not on par with the CA  sound wise but visually


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Great shots George Not to dis that chrome CA Anak but I much prefer the looks of this iem and of course I'm sure it's not on par with the CA  sound wise but visually



Thank you for your kind words! 

I am not sure what CA Anak is (?)


----------



## Richsvt (Jun 8, 2018)

I think he means the Atlas that was pictured...by Anakchan


----------



## Richsvt

Love your pictures setting @Dobrescu George, nice to see some nature in a vast electronic world.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Richsvt said:


> Love your pictures setting @Dobrescu George, nice to see some nature in a vast electronic world.



Thank you  

I also love nature  

I'm actually the type to take long walks in parks and spend hours in the woods sometimes, admiring the frail yet powerful nature. Beauty is everywhere, for those who have eyes to see it


----------



## meomap

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you
> 
> I also love nature
> 
> I'm actually the type to take long walks in parks and spend hours in the woods sometimes, admiring the frail yet powerful nature. Beauty is everywhere, for those who have eyes to see it



As long as no bear chasing you, I am ok.
Funny and dangerous things I've witnessed was young people chased baby bears around for a screwin selfIE in Yosemite couple years.
I was glad no mama or papa bear waiting. 
People are getting crazier by the day. PUT other people close by in great danger.


----------



## Dobrescu George

meomap said:


> As long as no bear chasing you, I am ok.
> Funny and dangerous things I've witnessed was young people chased baby bears around for a screwin selfIE in Yosemite couple years.
> I was glad no mama or papa bear waiting.
> People are getting crazier by the day. PUT other people close by in great danger.



Thank you for your concern  

Romanian bears actually get attached to people and let people feed them lately,. at least near tourist stations. 

We also have tons of foxes, rabbits, and birds. I actually like foxes as animals, but they don't approach humans. 

In Bucharest not so much, but in my hometown, where there are real forests, you can find a lot of strange animals. I'm not a big fan of taking selfies, a good photo needs eyes in the viewfinder or in the live view, better someone else takes photos of me and vice versa, taking a photo of yourself works poorly even if you're a good photographer.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 9, 2018)

_The XBA-N3 getting a little helpful authority and grunt from the 1Z. Maybe my best fitting IEMs with RHA tips? As reported the 4.4mm Pentaconn balanced N3s simply get better and better sounding. At first somewhat lackluster then slowly becoming more involving yet still polite and reserved. Not as robust and outlandish as the Z5 flagship, but easy to listen to and wear for hours on end.

https://www.amazon.com/XBA-N3BP-Headphones-International-version-warrant/dp/B0756KVG3K_


----------



## Foosdan

Redcarmoose said:


> _The XBA-N3 getting a little helpful authority and grunt from the 1Z. Maybe my best fitting IEMs with RHA tips? As reported the 4.4mm Pentaconn balanced N3s simply get better and better sounding. At first somewhat lackluster then slowly becoming more involving yet still polite and reserved. Not as robust and outlandish as the Z5 flagship, but easy to listen to and wear for hours on end.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/XBA-N3BP-Headphones-International-version-warrant/dp/B0756KVG3K_





Redcarmoose said:


> _The XBA-N3 getting a little helpful authority and grunt from the 1Z. Maybe my best fitting IEMs with RHA tips? As reported the 4.4mm Pentaconn balanced N3s simply get better and better sounding. At first somewhat lackluster then slowly becoming more involving yet still polite and reserved. Not as robust and outlandish as the Z5 flagship, but easy to listen to and wear for hours on end.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/XBA-N3BP-Headphones-International-version-warrant/dp/B0756KVG3K_



What case is that?


----------



## hemipowered007 (Jun 9, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you
> 
> I also love nature
> 
> I'm actually the type to take long walks in parks and spend hours in the woods sometimes, admiring the frail yet powerful nature. Beauty is everywhere, for those who have eyes to see it





Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you
> 
> I also love nature
> 
> I'm actually the type to take long walks in parks and spend hours in the woods sometimes, admiring the frail yet powerful nature. Beauty is everywhere, for those who have eyes to see it



+1 to that, hikes and such with portable audio is fantastic, especially very remote/rural areas. Here's an oldy but a goody from last year


----------



## Dobrescu George

hemipowered007 said:


> +1 to that, hikes and such with portable audio is fantastic, especially very remote/rural areas. Here's an oldy but a goody from last year



Nice! 

You surely are having fun in therew!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Foosdan said:


> What case is that?


http://www.cmpg.co.jp/musashino/nwwm1_leather_case.html


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Simphonio Dragon2+ is live now! 

Quite a lovely Earbud, with a price of 300 USD, but with a sonic quality yo make up for that price! 

I invite you to read more about it! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/simphonio-balanced-dragon.html


----------



## 1TrickPony

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you for your concern
> 
> Romanian bears actually get attached to people and let people feed them lately,. at least near tourist stations.
> 
> ...




Yes. Please do not post selfies. They will get flagged big time.


----------



## Dobrescu George

1TrickPony said:


> Yes. Please do not post selfies. They will get flagged big time.



There's facebook, instagram and many other sites for that, no need to do that over Head-Fi


----------



## 1TrickPony

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Simphonio Dragon2+ is live now!
> 
> Quite a lovely Earbud, with a price of 300 USD, but with a sonic quality yo make up for that price!
> 
> ...



Yes.  Moar pine cones please.  ;D haha


----------



## Dobrescu George

1TrickPony said:


> Yes.  Moar pine cones please.  ;D haha



I'll try to  

I can find those on the ground, but to some people, those are as rare as palm trees are to me and to most romanians


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have pictures of custom tips?


----------



## Dobrescu George

NaiveSound said:


> Anyone have pictures of custom tips?



All custom tips look different (?) 

Which ones are you looking for?


----------



## NaiveSound

Dobrescu George said:


> All custom tips look different (?)
> 
> Which ones are you looking for?




Custom made tips in general


----------



## ruthieandjohn

1TrickPony said:


> Yes. Please do not post selfies. They will get flagged big time.


My IEMS with Apple-certified in-line remote keep using my iPhone to take selfies.  How do I make them STOP??”


----------



## 1TrickPony

ruthieandjohn said:


> My IEMS with Apple-certified in-line remote keep using my iPhone to take selfies.  How do I make them STOP??”


 
Buy an android.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Slashn77

rodel808 said:


> Estats on the go
> M1 > Mojo > KSE 1200


Amazing! Extremely jealous and curious where do you take that monster setup? On flights?


----------



## Slashn77

Redcarmoose said:


>


Crazy setup as well! How does that pha 3 drive those? I know the synergy is great because they’re made for each other.  I have a ifi xdsd and curious about the Z1r use as portables


----------



## ipaulpereira (Jun 11, 2018)

cayin n3

meze 99 classics

Imac > SPotify premium > Amarra Sq+ > BT


----------



## davidcotton

NaiveSound said:


> Anyone have pictures of custom tips?





 Hope RyanJ doesn't mind me reposting these from the best tips thread (where I posted them in a query there!), here are his custom art tips on campfire audio comets.

Been thinking about getting a set of these done for a while now from Custom Art as normal tips never fit me.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s actually the WM1A not a pha3 driving the Z1Rs. And.......it’s nice. Always loud enough............except maybe just loud enough with rare home-brew DSD vinyl rips. Thanks, yes.....it’s all I could ever ask for, though maybe not THAT portable.

The Z1Rs are the most efficient headphones I have come across. I use them also with the Zoom G3 guitar processor. 







Slashn77 said:


> Crazy setup as well! How does that pha 3 drive those? I know the synergy is great because they’re made for each other.  I have a ifi xdsd and curious about the Z1r use as portables


----------



## qafro

My Custom Shure KSE1500 IER - from AWW 
Already fuller bass note and same overall sound quality.


----------



## jasonho




----------



## jmills8

Slashn77 said:


> Crazy setup as well! How does that pha 3 drive those? I know the synergy is great because they’re made for each other.  I have a ifi xdsd and curious about the Z1r use as portables


 Z1r as a portable is ok but its huge. Looks like hair buns on your head. Isolation is ok.


----------



## NaiveSound

davidcotton said:


> Hope RyanJ doesn't mind me reposting these from the best tips thread (where I posted them in a query there!), here are his custom art tips on campfire audio comets.
> 
> Been thinking about getting a set of these done for a while now from Custom Art as normal tips never fit me.



Custom art doesn't make tips for 64 audio


----------



## rodel808

Slashn77 said:


> Amazing! Extremely jealous and curious where do you take that monster setup? On flights?



I bring this setup along for work commute and office. The isolation on these are so good that my boss gets pissed when she's calling me and I literally can't hear anything even with low volume listening. Love the isolation on them because my cubicle is right next to the office printer and I commute by bus. The resolution and clarity on these are the best I've heard to date.


----------



## NaiveSound

rodel808 said:


> I bring this setup along for work commute and office. The isolation on these are so good that my boss gets pissed when she's calling me and I literally can't hear anything even with low volume listening. Love the isolation on them because my cubicle is right next to the office printer and I commute by bus. The resolution and clarity on these are the best I've heard to date.



How would you compare resolution/clarity/detail to Zeus XR or u18 or. Fourte?


----------



## rodel808

NaiveSound said:


> How would you compare resolution/clarity/detail to Zeus XR or u18 or. Fourte?



Sorry, I have yet to hear any of those mentioned.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Strangely adding mids to mids ends up being one of my favorite combinations with some music? 

Can't wait to get a balanced cable, hopefully by month end, to take this combo to the next level.


 *_


----------



## AnakChan

A light setup....Sony NW-WM1Z, MUC-M2BT1, and Campfire Audio Atlas :-


----------



## Blommen

AnakChan said:


> A *light setup*....*Sony NW-WM1Z*, MUC-M2BT1, and Campfire Audio Atlas :-


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>AMP4>ZMF Atticus

Oh my lord, this setup is sublime. Goosebumps and giddiness!


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> DX200>AMP4>ZMF Atticus
> 
> Oh my lord, this setup is sublime. Goosebumps and giddiness!



I don't think you should eat these two tiramisu cupcakes. You know what they say, one moment on the lips, forever on the hips.


----------



## ipaulpereira

TheBit 

 Opus #1 
Ibasso IT01


----------



## khojberg

ipaulpereira said:


> TheBit  Opus #1
> Ibasso IT01



Like the two-coloured tips. Always struggle with the sides


----------



## ipaulpereira

khojberg said:


> Like the two-coloured tips. Always struggle with the sides



Red Right works!


----------



## khojberg

ipaulpereira said:


> Red Right works!


Yeah, I have some IEM I have to turn in the light to find the small red dot


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Model 3 is live now!

I think thjat if you're a basshead, you'll love this one!

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/advanced-model-3-bluetooth-bass-go.html


----------



## NaiveSound

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Model 3 is live now!
> 
> I think thjat if you're a basshead, you'll love this one!
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/advanced-model-3-bluetooth-bass-go.html



Looks like something made in someone's garage with cheap leftover plastic and school glue


----------



## denis1976

Great set up, AK SP1000CU plus Final Audio E5000


----------



## willywill

denis1976 said:


> Great set up, AK SP1000CU plus Final Audio E5000


How the E5000 compare to the Ibasso IT01 ? both are on my wish list


----------



## PinkyPowers (Jun 17, 2018)

willywill said:


> How the E5000 compare to the Ibasso IT01 ? both are on my wish list



IT01 is more V-shapped, with lots of treble sparkle and big bass. More aggressive sounding. The e5000 is fuller, warmer, with much more smoothness in the treble,

The e5000 is natural and realistic. It's mature.
The IT01 is detailed and fun. It's exciting.

Both have great big soundstages.


----------



## denis1976 (Jun 17, 2018)

PinkyPowers said:


> IT01 is more V-shapped, with lots of treble sparkle and big bass. More aggressive sounding. The e5000 is fuller, warmer, with much more smoothness in the treble,
> 
> The e5000 is natural and realistic. It's mature.
> The IT01 is detailed and fun. It's exciting.
> ...


yes 100% agree, and there is another big diference, the E5000 needs more power than the IT01, you need a good source


----------



## Dobrescu George

NaiveSound said:


> Looks like something made in someone's garage with cheap leftover plastic and school glue



Welp, everyone has different tastes, especially when it comes to aesthetics. I actually liked them. 

I also seen a Layla today, and they were lovely IEMs! 

I guess I am not quite that picky when it comes to aesthetics. Model 3 really does not feel cheap in hand, I apologize if my photos make them seem cheap or plasticky, they feel rather good in person. The module also feels nice, not very finnicky, although the magnet-based lock thingy might be a bit weaker than some might want, resulting in sometimes the lock being lost (?)


----------



## cathee

Portable? Maybe...?


----------



## Dobrescu George

cathee said:


> Portable? Maybe...?



It is portable enough, and it looks darn sexy! Nice pic XD


----------



## Ainhart

Cayin N5ii -> PW Audio Sevenfold Copper (4 core) -> HYLA CE-5


----------



## jmills8

cathee said:


> Portable? Maybe...?


I been using various TH900s on the go for years. I walk, take trains, buses and taxis with it.  Only down size is when I put the th900 and dap/amp my backpack gets a little heavy.


----------



## Bosk

My current "portable/not-portable" rig, consisting of AK380 - ALO CDM with Raytheon 6832s - **** Aliexpress pure silver cable - EE Spartan with Spinfits






My "actually portable" rig I dare take outside the house, consisting of AK70 MKII 5th Anniversary- Cheap Aliexpress SPC cable - Massdrop Plus with Spiral Dots


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## oneula

wireless
sony h.ear in2  Wi-H700/LM LDAC bluetooth wireless headset with Shanling M0 with LDAC HD Bluetooth







Wired
Venture Electronics Zen2 balanced earbud with Hiby R3






not so portable wireless
Pendulumic Stance S1 with APTx and QNGEE X2  APTx Bluetooth


----------



## icebeam030 (Jun 22, 2018)

eddie0817 said:


> 2018 Q2


Hi Eddie哥，看到这里面似乎有一条DHC的8芯线？我现在有8芯DHC SPV3，25awg，非常柔软舒适也不重，但是再粗重估计就不太好了。最近中了你的毒想盲狙medusa 17，想问问其和8芯DHC相比重量粗细和舒适度如何？


----------



## eddie0817

icebeam030 said:


> Hi Eddie哥，看到这里面似乎有一条DHC的8芯线？我现在有8芯DHC SPV3，25awg，非常柔软舒适也不重，但是再粗重估计就不太好了。最近中了你的毒想盲狙medusa 17，想问问其和8芯DHC相比重量粗细和舒适度如何？


Hi ice,

Thanks for reply, there is no DHC cable inside this cable burger  
Medusa 17 is around 58 g in weight, quite heavy compare to normal 26 awg 8 wire cable(40-45 g), but it is very soft.
Toxic Medusa 17 lead time is around 14 weeks, need to wait.

Ice哥 , 裏頭沒有DHC 線
Medusa 17 重量 58 g, 對比一般 26 awg 8 蕊線 (40-45 g)來的重,但很軟
只是要等十四週


----------



## icebeam030

eddie0817 said:


> Hi ice,
> 
> Thanks for reply, there is no DHC cable inside this cable burger
> Medusa 17 is around 58 g in weight, quite heavy compare to normal 26 awg 8 wire cable(40-45 g), but it is very soft.
> ...


Whoo, 10-15g, really need to think about it cause I mostly use my A18t on the road. Do you know any other lighter and thinner cables that have a similar sound signature as the Medusa?
10-15克真的要考虑下啊lol，平时都是出街较多。Eddie大知不知道其他类似medusa声音但更轻更细的线呢？


----------



## SemRumo

Portable Rig Final Form


----------



## Zhanming057

SP1000 SS and Tia Forute's with 18awg DHC peptide extreme


----------



## Podster

One of my favorite parts of this hobby is pulling out and charging an older rig and realizing I have a whole lot of great sounding setups!


----------



## kubig123

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000 SS and Tia Forute's with 18awg DHC peptide extreme



Love the cable, which model is it exactly? 
i cannot find it on the DHC website


----------



## Zhanming057

kubig123 said:


> Love the cable, which model is it exactly?
> i cannot find it on the DHC website



Sent you a PM regarding that.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>AMP4>Leonidas>FIBAE ME


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Sony’s first Hi-Res Walkman with PHA3 + Westone 40


----------



## Mimouille

Zhanming057 said:


> Sent you a PM regarding that.


----------



## smallcaps (Jun 23, 2018)

First Generation Apple iPhone whited00r firmware

Fiio Q1 Mark II
Sennheiser PX100ii pad swapped
Custom OFC LOD
Just a fun and nostalgic setup. iPhone is loaded with lossless ALAC and high bitrate MP3s. No Spotify here. PX100s are good for an office environment so when someone needs my attention, they don't need to yell or mime gestures. Never get hot wearing them for long hours as my whole ear isn't engulfed by a tree stump (props to ZMF). The pad swap makes them much more comfortable, as the clamp is now spread over more of my ear and are not the deathrings of the stock pads. Pretty decent bass so I don't use the bass boost on the Q1. Using them on low gain and they sound sweet, non-fatiguing yet energetic, even at low volumes.


----------



## milesjunkie

smallcaps said:


> First Generation Apple iPhone whited00r firmware
> 
> Fiio Q1 Mark II
> Sennheiser PX100ii pad swapped
> ...


First Sennys I coveted. Nice one.


----------



## smallcaps

milesjunkie said:


> First Sennys I coveted. Nice one.



Cheers mate

Before these I had the 1st gen PX200 and while flawed, they were fun for the street. I sold those here before there was a proper seller review system and missed having a decently inexpensive on-ear besides the Koss usual suspects.


----------



## milesjunkie

smallcaps said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Before these I had the 1st gen PX200 and while flawed, they were fun for the street. I sold those here before there was a proper seller review system and missed having a decently inexpensive on-ear besides the Koss usual suspects.


I do enjoy seeing this sort of rig even though I’ve personally sworn off stacking.


----------



## subguy812

QP2R and IMR R1 w/pink filter.  I always like to listen to the IEM while I am writing a review about it.


----------



## PinkyPowers

subguy812 said:


> QP2R and IMR R1 w/pink filter.  I always like to listen to the IEM while I am writing a review about it.



Me too. I especially need to be listening during the sound-impressions. Even though by that time I am already intimately familiar with their sound, listening to them helps the words flow. The descriptions come more easily.


----------



## melons

My Out and about...


 

My, It's raining outside rig...


----------



## willywill

Wish I had more time for the Mee Audio P1, one hell of a IEM


----------



## Ehr33 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## stmiller

Ehr33 said:


>


Wow, nice shot. 

What digital transport are you using, and what amp is that?


----------



## Ehr33

stmiller said:


> Wow, nice shot.
> 
> What digital transport are you using, and what amp is that?



Thank you, it’s my work rig for today. Shanling M1 / Ibasso D12 / Fiio F9 Pro.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Sony XBA-N3BP & Sony 1A

 *_


----------



## subguy812

EE Legend X enjoying sun and rum


----------



## Dobrescu George

Alpha&Delta D3  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/alpha-delta-d3-smooth-and-fun.html


----------



## ngoduc

Sharp MD-H11


----------



## ngoduc (Jun 24, 2018)

Sony D220


----------



## Dobrescu George

ngoduc said:


> Sharp MD-H11



I never had a mini disc player or any mini disc  

Those were really rare in Romania... 



ngoduc said:


> Sony D220



When was this photo taken? XD 

None of the items in the photo aren't contemporary (not sure about the headphones)


----------



## Dickymint

Enjoyable rig.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Me too. I especially need to be listening during the sound-impressions. Even though by that time I am already intimately familiar with their sound, listening to them helps the words flow. The descriptions come more easily.



Or as my RedNeck cousin Eddie always says "Ain't it the truth", I don't really think I could honestly speak of somethings virtues or lack of if not listening while writing and coming from a guy who's never written a formal review in his life I leave that stuff to you guys with good ears and be (deft of hand)

I oft have trouble believing this rig is just Mid-Fi at best!!


----------



## Dickymint

Bedtime rig.


----------



## Dickymint




----------



## Podster

Dickymint said:


>



Sweet, I just love that custom case That KZ/FiiO bedtimer looks to be very enjoyable


----------



## robertjwarren

RingingEars said:


> It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
> So we'll start fresh...


Fiio X1 - CMoy - Shure e2c


----------



## stmiller

Dickymint said:


> Enjoyable rig.


 The ZS10's sure look the part


----------



## smallcaps

Just got my Hiby R3 and Seeds. So far they sound decent and have a sleek and durable build. Wish the cables were replaceable but they are at least terminated 2.5mm TRRS. The braid is ok but they are a bit thin and tangle. Otherwise they are soft and supple. After a day of listening out the box, they sound V shaped with a smooth roll-off so far. Bass is tight, controlled and has some impact. They isolate well with the right tips. Considering they built around a graphene driver, I hope they mature like the IT01s did. They still sound a tiny bit sloppy across the spectrum at the moment so giving them the old burn-in for a couple days to see if the sound changes. As a portable setup, I'm enjoying them quite a bit atm.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

I must stop buying DAPs.  I know these cans aren't the most expensive on Earth, but I do love them....


----------



## Marat Sar

Tinnitus Man said:


> I must stop buying DAPs.  I know these cans aren't the most expensive on Earth, but I do love them....



It said _dubious taste in music_, but Baltic Fleet is pretty nice...


----------



## kubig123

Legend X - Janus D - SE100


----------



## b1uemchen

Ultra portable. Radsone earstudio, sony xba n3, fiio 2.5mm balanced cable, samsung s8


----------



## Podster (Jun 26, 2018)

Bluebird U3/iFun 4/TA Masters, little setup seems to sync up well for my old ears/taste





I'm with you on the DAP thang @Tinnitus Man  I keep telling myself enough is enough but then some stupid manufacturer makes another killer looking player and I loose control


----------



## ngoduc

Dobrescu George said:


> I never had a mini disc player or any mini disc
> 
> Those were really rare in Romania...
> 
> ...


That picture has been taken 2 month before


----------



## ngoduc

Portable device! 
Panasonic MD


----------



## ngoduc

Dobrescu George said:


> I never had a mini disc player or any mini disc
> 
> Those were really rare in Romania...


We have a community of players and collectors of Mini Dics players. With many members and Mini dics of different brands!


----------



## ngoduc

Technics XP7 and Mojo and...!


----------



## 435279

ngoduc said:


> Technics XP7 and Mojo and...!



How does that work, does it actually have a USB DAC output?


----------



## Bosk

ngoduc said:


>


I bet whoever designed that CD player all those years ago never imagined it could sound that good!


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

kubig123 said:


> Legend X - Janus D - SE100



How do you like the janus d with legend x? Eric recommended that combo


----------



## Dobrescu George

ngoduc said:


> We have a community of players and collectors of Mini Dics players. With many members and Mini dics of different brands!



That's pretty dope  

I just never had an actual mini disc itself, I don't think any exist in Romania at all XD


----------



## kubig123

Audiophonicalistic said:


> How do you like the janus d with legend x? Eric recommended that combo



I just started using the janus with the legend and i didn't really spent too much time with this combo, but overall it looks like a good match, great separation and airy stage, the treble seems to be tuned down a notch, which i personally prefer.
Consider that i never tried the legend with the ares (the cable was back ordered at the time EE shipped me the legend), but i tried the legend with the PW 1960 and between the 2 I prefer the Janus.
The Janus is an amazing cable, when i first used it with my Kaiser Encore, i was surprised with the sound stage and definition.


----------



## Podster (Jun 27, 2018)

ngoduc said:


> Technics XP7 and Mojo and...!



Nice rig, first CD player I ever had in my home rig before I bought my EAD DAC/Transport combo (OK I lied, did have the Rotel RCD991AE CDP before buying the CDT-1000/DSP7000SIII) Still have my Yammy MDR 793 but like so many of my various DAP's gets little play these days but I'm 98% vinyl in the cave!






Those Portable MD players really bring back my pre-DAP days





Man I love the Shanling house sound and these Koss KPH30i's are basically the Porta Pro in a different configuration


----------



## ostewart

Look what turned up in the post today


----------



## robertjwarren

ostewart said:


> Look what turned up in the post today


Those look really nice!


----------



## robertjwarren

robertjwarren said:


> Those look really nice!


Here's what came to my mailbox on Tuesday!  Very nice upgrade from my Westone AC2 CIEMs!


----------



## ostewart

Opus #2 > Plussound Exo Copper > 64 Audio A6t


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Podster

Some clean shots @Redcarmoose  Giving my ear canals a rest this morning


----------



## ngoduc

Dobrescu George said:


> That's pretty dope
> 
> I just never had an actual mini disc itself, I don't think any exist in Romania at all XD


Here you are !


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Some clean shots @Redcarmoose  Giving my ear canals a rest this morning



I’ve always wanted to try those PX100s, here we have a variant called the PX80 lol. I did hear that, but I was worried as it had no reputation like the PX100 has, yours of course is the PX100 MK2.


----------



## ngoduc

Still loving you!
Toshiba XR-P9 and Sony CD3K


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> I’ve always wanted to try those PX100s, here we have a variant called the PX80 lol. I did hear that, but I was worried as it had no reputation like the PX100 has, yours of course is the PX100 MK2.



Yeah, had the original PX100 in white and they fell apart The MKII seems to be built much better at least I've had and been using these ever since they came out


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Yeah, had the original PX100 in white and they fell apart The MKII seems to be built much better at least I've had and been using these ever since they came out


Are they like Porta Pro Classic by Koss sounding?


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Are they like Porta Pro Classic by Koss sounding?



Very close, a little more efficient by my ears. Even closer still to the new Koss KPH30i.


----------



## ipaulpereira (Jun 29, 2018)

*Cayin N5ii
**** H3 H5 4 Core Upgraded Silver Plated Cable 2.5
Ibasso IT01 *


----------



## Signal2Noise

Just finished my Saturday morning project. An Amazon Basics case to house 75% of my portable rig collection while the 25% are being used. The case is half the price of an equivalent Pelican case and just as durable/protective. Pluck foam has that stinky chemical smell but easy to work with.


  

Identify the stuff for points!


----------



## Slashn77

SemRumo said:


> Portable Rig Final Form


Are those the massdrop noble 10 Kaiser’s? 
Or is it only the Noble encores that are blue?


----------



## willywill

Saturday afternoon


----------



## Benz-Fi

Signal2Noise said:


> Just finished my Saturday morning project. An Amazon Basics case to house 75% of my portable rig collection while the 25% are being used. The case is half the price of an equivalent Pelican case and just as durable/protective. Pluck foam has that stinky chemical smell but easy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> Identify the stuff for points!


I've made something similar but I like yours much better. Would you mind sharing what exact case this is?


----------



## Signal2Noise

Benz-Fi said:


> I've made something similar but I like yours much better. Would you mind sharing what exact case this is?



Not at all....this is the one.


----------



## subguy812 (Jul 1, 2018)

http://audiorabbithole.com/index.php/2018/07/01/imr-acoustics-imr-r1/    Review


----------



## SemRumo

Slashn77 said:


> Are those the massdrop noble 10 Kaiser’s?
> Or is it only the Noble encores that are blue?


These are the normal ones from Noble, the blue one is the new flagship, Noble Encore.
The red and black is a massdrop exclusive.


----------



## Podster

Man I love dependable gear! Sound good, Look good and never have given me one lick of trouble 



 
C3/NX1S/M1221


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## ngoduc

Sharp MD 722 and Koss35!


----------



## miusicmene

My portable miniversum 

Shanling MO connected per bluetooth to my true wireless Jabra Elite 65t and my most portable phone, the Jelly Pro. All of it fits in one hand, amazing for the summer..Cheers!


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Ultrasone Signature DXP is live now  

Those are some darn good-looking headphones that will surely please you and make you see how far closed-back headphones have gotten  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/ultrasone-signature-dxp-legend-continues.html


----------



## subguy812

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Ultrasone Signature DXP is live now
> 
> Those are some darn good-looking headphones that will surely please you and make you see how far closed-back headphones have gotten
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/ultrasone-signature-dxp-legend-continues.html


I have decided I'm going to move to Romania because it appears the trees and bushes there grow a lot of audio equipment. That would save me a pile of money.


----------



## Podster (Jul 3, 2018)

ngoduc said:


> Sharp MD 722 and Koss35!



Nice Colibri @ngoduc , mine cost more than this entire rig LOL





Nice @PinkyPowers , how did those song lyrics go again.....oh yeah...."I believe in miracles...you saxy thing"


----------



## ngoduc

Podster said:


> Nice Colibri @ngoduc , mine cost more than this entire rig LOL


----------



## Redcarmoose

A Japanese cookie box, with cookies.


----------



## thamasha69

iPhone 6S 16GB - no music saved local, no space (my daily driver phone). My entire collection is ripped 320kbps AAC VBR and in the cloud streaming through CloudBeats and I also use Spotify Premium. Sony SBH80 with MH1C tips - I find them a bit softer/more pliable, comfortable and easier to get a good seal than the SBH80 tips. Even with the iPhone's suboptimal SBC bluetooth, the music sounds so nice to my ears. It's taken me a couple of years to figure out what I wanted in a portable setup and I never thought I'd go wireless, but the Sony's got me to a happy place sonically.


----------



## Laszloptl (Jul 5, 2018)

iPhone -> Noble Gold x Silver Cable -> Noble K10UA


----------



## Podster

Hmm, mines all monkey business but I do see it's kind of an iDevice day


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## Podster




----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on alpha Delta D6 is live now! 

I think they're one lovely pair of IEMs and I think people should really consider them, especially if they like an airy sound or a large soundstage  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/alpha-delta-d6-light-airy-snappy.html


----------



## Redcarmoose

This combo keeps coming back good for classic rock.
_*1A-Noble Encore-Sony Hybrid Tips.*_


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

jmills8 said:


> Z1r as a portable is ok but its huge. Looks like hair buns on your head. Isolation is ok.







Like this?


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Like this?


Yep


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

jmills8 said:


> Yep


Space worthy tho.


----------



## Paul Graham

Today's Simple Rig...


----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## Dobrescu George

Paul Graham said:


> Today's Simple Rig...



You mean Today's amazing sounding rig, right?


----------



## subguy812 (Jul 8, 2018)

My Questyle QP2R review is live....

http://audiorabbithole.com/index.php/2018/07/08/review-questyle-qp2r/


----------



## Paul Graham

Dobrescu George said:


> You mean Today's amazing sounding rig, right?



It is pretty damn amazing. No I meant more just the one unit and in-ears instead of my usual stacks I use lol. Thanks!


----------



## Benz-Fi

Comparing a few daps tonight


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Like this?


Bet the staging's pretty good. Positively holographic.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Jul 10, 2018)

A mighty pairing, indeed.

Astell&Kern SE100>Leonoidas>tia Fourté


----------



## Podster (Jul 10, 2018)

PinkyPowers said:


> A mighty pairing, indeed.
> 
> Astell&Kern SE100>Leonoidas>tia Fourté



I'm very tempted by that player Pinky, I'd have to sell a Kidney for those Tia's though! That player is drop dead saxy Close as I can get buddy





Of course this setup may be a better challenge


----------



## Dobrescu George

Bluedio T3Plus  

Review is live on both Head-Fi and Audiophile Heaven if anyone is interested in a Bluetooth Headphone for 50USD, but with a great batterry life


----------



## NaiveSound

Dobrescu George said:


> Bluedio T3Plus
> 
> Review is live on both Head-Fi and Audiophile Heaven if anyone is interested in a Bluetooth Headphone for 50USD, but with a great batterry life




Oh no. 

Not bluedio..... Oh no...


----------



## Dobrescu George

NaiveSound said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Not bluedio..... Oh no...


\

Why, what happened to them? 

I do not know any bad story around them (?)


----------



## NaiveSound

Dobrescu George said:


> \
> 
> Why, what happened to them?
> 
> I do not know any bad story around them (?)





Dobrescu George said:


> \
> 
> Why, what happened to them?
> 
> I do not know any bad story around them (?)


The integrity of this thread has been compromised .... With bluedio


----------



## Paul Graham

Oh come on. You can do better than that surely. 
What about these - 

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Betron-B...31278687&sr=8-17-spons&keywords=bluedio&psc=1


----------



## Paul Graham (Jul 10, 2018)

Anyway.......


----------



## kel77 (Jul 11, 2018)

Wm1z + silverwidow22 + fitear tg334


----------



## Jazza517

Bringing the oldies back to life.


----------



## Gosod

pdiddypdler said:


> Rockboxed 160gb Classic -> Heir Audio 3.Ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you sound?. what genres do you listen to?


----------



## gazzington

What's your ipod hooked up to? I've Bern using an old ipod classic hooked up to a cayin c5 amp for work over past few weeks.





Paul Graham said:


> Anyway.......


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Jazza517




----------



## cj3209

PinkyPowers said:


>


sexy...


----------



## Marat Sar

PinkyPowers said:


>



what's that cable?


----------



## PinkyPowers (Jul 12, 2018)

Marat Sar said:


> what's that cable?



That's the PWaudio Agni. Great companion for the FIBAE ME.

::*Edit*::

Hansound Audio Agni.


----------



## kel77

PinkyPowers said:


> That's the PWaudio Agni. Great companion for the FIBAE ME.


I believe the cable is from Taiwan Hansound and not HK's PW Audio.


----------



## PinkyPowers

kel77 said:


> I believe the cable is from Taiwan Hansound and not HK's PW Audio.



Yep. You are right. I was talking to someone else about PWaudio, and confused myself. 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## puppyfi

Going light these days


----------



## cj3209

nice pairing...


----------



## Ehr33

Shanling M3S / UE900


----------



## Podster

Jeez @PinkyPowers that is the cleanest screen I've ever seen!

I'm just blown away at just how good these two sound, be scaring the dog-us out of my Opy #1/Icarus III combo



 

I'm still wondering how much LZ had to pay Honda to use that logo


----------



## willywill

Sony ZX2 Fiio A5 Final Audio E2000


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 14, 2018)

Sony WM 1Z
Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm
qdc Anole V3 IEM #817993


----------



## MisterMudd

Tinnitus Man said:


> I must stop buying DAPs.  I know these cans aren't the most expensive on Earth, but I do love them....


I have the On2 and find they have absolutely the best clarity of all my cans. Even at very low levels, which I enjoy.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 14, 2018)

Sony MDR-Z7
Sony WM-1Z
Sony MUC-B20SB1


----------



## kel77

Sp1000cu + Labkable Samurai + JHAudio Layla


----------



## Bosk

Really enjoying this combo's synergy
AK70MKII Anniversary > Ares II 8 Wire > Spartan IV


----------



## Senni (Jul 15, 2018)

*Audiophile Heaven!*


----------



## cj3209

Senni said:


> *Audiophile Heaven!*


What amp is that?


----------



## Senni

Bakoon HPA-01M. Best portable Amp i know. Gets The best out of Hugo2.


----------



## Senni

cj3209 said:


> What amp is that?


Bakoon HPA-01M. Best portable Amp i know. Gets The best out of Hugo2.


----------



## rollemao

I love the setups here but. I wish people include the names inside their post. Some cool looking amp/daps and cables without names


----------



## Redcarmoose

rollemao said:


> I love the setups here but. I wish people include the names inside their post. Some cool looking amp/daps and cables without names


This is the “post pictures of your portable” thread. Feel free to start a new thread with new rules.


----------



## Tawek

Lab1+1z


----------



## ngoduc

Kenwood DMC-F5R vs CD

 3K


----------



## smallcaps

Hiby R3 > coax > Chord Mojo > Modded Sennheiser PX100ii


----------



## Dobrescu George

smallcaps said:


> Hiby R3 > coax > Chord Mojo > Modded Sennheiser PX100ii



That's a pretty yellow-themed setup


----------



## Podster

Granted these iem's cost 10 times this DAP but man do they ever sound good together Talk about a "Noble Budget"


----------



## Dickymint

I'm having a moan again, I like the look of the Sony gear but I think they are getting too greedy with their prices but it is not just Sony!


----------



## Podster

Right, they are stuck on that old saying "There must be gold in them thar hills" Could be the NY Skyline driving that price too

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-NWWM1Z-...=UTF8&qid=1531838905&sr=1-7&keywords=sony+dap


----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> Right, they are stuck on that old saying "There must be gold in them thar hills" Could be the NY Skyline driving that price too
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-NWWM1Z-...=UTF8&qid=1531838905&sr=1-7&keywords=sony+dap


It's BREXIT,  blame it all on BREXIT!


----------



## Podster (Jul 17, 2018)

Dickymint said:


> It's BREXIT,  blame it all on BREXIT!



My initials are TD not DT


----------



## smallcaps

Dobrescu George said:


> That's a pretty yellow-themed setup


Thanks for noticing


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Their headphone and earphone pricing is off the roof. We live at a time where we have to pay extortion prices for entertainment.
I was looking for Blu-ray movies at Walmart and $24.99 for a new movie .


Dickymint said:


> I'm having a moan again, I like the look of the Sony gear but I think they are getting too greedy with their prices but it is not just Sony!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mee Audio Pinnacle P2 

V-shaped sound with a nice sparkly treble, and a deep sub-bass. They are also uber comfortable!~~~ 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-sound-of-passion.html


----------



## smallcaps (Jul 18, 2018)

A/B testing the HE4XX vs. HD580 on the R3/Mojo rig.


----------



## NaiveSound

Dobrescu George said:


> Mee Audio Pinnacle P2
> 
> V-shaped sound with a nice sparkly treble, and a deep sub-bass. They are also uber comfortable!~~~
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-sound-of-passion.html




Chifi....


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Dobrescu George

NaiveSound said:


> Chifi....



Isn't this one made in USA albeit being a 100 USD IEM?


----------



## Dickymint

Today heralded the arrival of my new TRN V80 headphones and first impressions are not very good! Bass is light, though the addition of foam buds has helped, bit too forward in the mids for me with a restricted sound stage, very at eyeball level and just around the temple area. Cannot quite put my finger on it yet but they sound off for some reason and they are sibilant, at least until I added the foam tips! Once they have had a bit of a run in, they might sound different, we wait with baited breath...


----------



## Dickymint

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## melons

smallcaps said:


> A/B testing the HE4XX vs. HD580 on the R3/Mojo rig.



Who won?


----------



## smallcaps

melons said:


> Who won?


They are more similar than different. If I had to pick a winner, I would say that the HD580s sound a bit more cohesive, with slightly more natural sounding timbre. However the HE4XXs are excellent for the price. They're quite punchy and a bit more visceral, which leads to a more engaging listening style. I haven't had so much time with the HE4XXs so my feelings may change as I get more airtime with them.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

11 year old Walkman.. still going strong


----------



## Ehr33 (Jul 19, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Ehr33

View attachment upload_2018-7-19_15-28-7.jpeg

Shanling M1 / Ibasso D12 / Little Bear B4 / HD650


----------



## Jazza517

My 1,2,3 combination


----------



## surfratt

Today’s portable rig for Comic Con. Iphone > Opus #11 > ALO SXC 8 wire > Kumitate Lab Trio


----------



## fengtard (Jul 20, 2018)

My daily drivers:
iphone > iphone cck 2, audioquest DFR, RSA F35 the lightning > linum BAX balanced > 64 Audio a12t 


Also also, hi all! Name's Stan, been a long time lurker, only just got back into headfi recently :')


Bonus picture of the TIA drivers, if anyone's interested!


----------



## NaiveSound

fengtard said:


> My daily drivers
> 
> 
> Also also, hi all! Name's Stan, been a long time lurker, only just got back into headfi recently :')
> ...




What is the stuff strapped to the phone


----------



## fengtard

NaiveSound said:


> What is the stuff strapped to the phone


Edited my post with rig description


----------



## ExpatinJapan

iBasso DX200, DX150 and the many Amp modules available. Jenga!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 21, 2018)

Sony WM 1A
qdc V3 / stock cable 3.5mm


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>AMP8>IT04

Masterful balance of clarity and richness. And surprisingly neutral.


----------



## bvng3540




----------



## NaiveSound

bvng3540 said:


>


That cable looks heavy


----------



## bvng3540

NaiveSound said:


> That cable looks heavy


It does look heavy, but with the atlas hanging down I hardly notice that the cable even there


----------



## hemipowered007 (Jul 22, 2018)

Forgot my balanced cable,and bad pic but I almost had a heart attack letting this sit on the cliff side.


----------



## Dobrescu George

hemipowered007 said:


> Forgot my balanced cable,and bad pic but I almost had a heart attack letting this sit on the cliff side.



Very nice photo though, it was worth the effort


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 22, 2018)

bvng3540 said:


>


I demoed The Atlas over the weekend, going to have to try it again. Seems like it would be pretty easy to go balanced, though you must have other players, and don’t want to keep switching the MMCX connectors? Or.....maybe you don’t figure you need balanced with em?


----------



## Whitigir

Dx200Titanium HD800S balanced


----------



## Slashn77

Whitigir said:


> Dx200Titanium HD800S balanced


Nice gear!
I am curious how the dx200 pushes the 800S
There has been a lot of discussion on the 800 and 800S threads that even Magni 3 (which has enough power) but doesn’t have the ‘quality’ to run them properly. 
I know it’s a high end dap but have you noticed a lack of detail compared to a desktop rig?


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Redcarmoose

Damping factor is always going to be greater on a desktop. Normally it increases the bass about one dB. Though the factor makes the bass more detailed which makes it seem like more. It all depends on what’s important to you, as it’s always a slight compromise with portable.  





Slashn77 said:


> Nice gear!
> I am curious how the dx200 pushes the 800S
> There has been a lot of discussion on the 800 and 800S threads that even Magni 3 (which has enough power) but doesn’t have the ‘quality’ to run them properly.
> I know it’s a high end dap but have you noticed a lack of detail compared to a desktop rig?


----------



## hemipowered007

Dobrescu George said:


> Very nice photo though, it was worth the effort



It literally fell over when I was taking the picture. I immediately put them back into my ears and calmed down. Beautiful beach here in Oregon, but it's always windy on the coast here. If you look you can see sand on the tips from my ears, as well as the case. Peaceful listening for sure until I decided to take a picture.


----------



## Whitigir (Jul 23, 2018)

Slashn77 said:


> Nice gear!
> I am curious how the dx200 pushes the 800S
> There has been a lot of discussion on the 800 and 800S threads that even Magni 3 (which has enough power) but doesn’t have the ‘quality’ to run them properly.
> I know it’s a high end dap but have you noticed a lack of detail compared to a desktop rig?



Dx200 with Amp8 can put out 2700mAh and 1.2W in power.  It is plenty to drive 800s, even Amp1 on the Titanium is plenty.  When you can hear triangles resonances from the start to the end of it, you can also tell how hard it is being ticked on, what more details can you seek ? Lol


----------



## Mimouille

Whitigir said:


> Dx200 with Amp8 can put out 2700mAh and 1.2W in power.  It is plenty to drive 800s, even Amp1 on the Titanium is plenty


Did you try the Titanium. I don't understand why they will only have amp1 on the Titanium version. People who fork out more will want the best amps accessible (in a pretty manner).


----------



## Whitigir

Mimouille said:


> Did you try the Titanium. I don't understand why they will only have amp1 on the Titanium version. People who fork out more will want the best amps accessible (in a pretty manner).


I have the titanium.  Limited edition comes with Amp1 only (66 units made) and any other amp modules will fit it just fine.


----------



## Mimouille

Whitigir said:


> I have the titanium.  Limited edition comes with Amp1 only (66 units made) and any other amp modules will fit it just fine.


What do you mean? Your edition is limited, or Titanium is?


----------



## Whitigir (Jul 23, 2018)

Mimouille said:


> What do you mean? Your edition is limited, or Titanium is?


Dx200Titanium is limited edition of 66 units worldwide and is sold out, and it is what I have.  It was announced a day before release, and released from the website for worldwide.  Some dealers may have bought it, not sure if still have stocks


----------



## Mimouille

Whitigir said:


> Dx200Titanium is limited edition of 66 units worldwide and is sold out, and it is what I have.  It was announced a day before release, and released from the website for worldwide.  Some dealers may have bought it, not sure if still have stocks


I see, and I guess the owners feels it is the best of the best of the best


----------



## Whitigir

Mimouille said:


> I see, and I guess the owners feels it is the best of the best of the best


It is better than Dx200, and that is that .  Technically speaking


----------



## Mimouille

Whitigir said:


> It is better than Dx200, and that is that .  Technically speaking


Thank you. Does iBasso say the chassis changes sound or only the internals?


----------



## Whitigir

Mimouille said:


> Thank you. Does iBasso say the chassis changes sound or only the internals?


They don’t say anything about sound, just that it is limited editions


----------



## Podster

bvng3540 said:


> It does look heavy, but with the atlas hanging down I hardly notice that the cable even there



Surprising, I almost always have to wear a cable that big over ear! Never the less it is a sweet looking cable


----------



## willywill




----------



## etoilebiscuit

Office rig today


----------



## haiku

Even though I own SP1000 Copper and WM1Z, the Pono in balanced mode is still after all these years the player to beat in terms of musicality and emotional sound.


----------



## NaiveSound

haiku said:


> Even though I own SP1000 Copper and WM1Z, the Pono in balanced mode is still after all these years the player to beat in terms of musicality and emotional sound.



I don't see many around, weird cable looking requirement. How is resolution? How is sound signature? Clarity?


----------



## ipaulpereira

Late night jazz and writing with the n5ii and meze 99


----------



## PinkyPowers

ipaulpereira said:


> Late night jazz and writing with the n5ii and meze 99



The way of kings.


----------



## Podster

Opy 1 T2, Joy Joy


----------



## Podster

THX @Dobrescu George , my iPhone 6 shots don't hold a candle to the great shots you post out here

@ipaulpereira , that looks like a beautiful setup. I love the looks of those Meze and understand they sound very sweet as well. I just felt a sharp pain in my wallet LOL


----------



## ipaulpereira

Podster said:


> THX @Dobrescu George , my iPhone 6 shots don't hold a candle to the great shots you post out here
> 
> @ipaulpereira , that looks like a beautiful setup. I love the looks of those Meze and understand they sound very sweet as well. I just felt a sharp pain in my wallet LOL




Whatever doesn’t kill your wallet makes your ears stronger lol


----------



## Podster

Or the wife REALLY mad


----------



## cj3209

ipaulpereira said:


> Late night jazz and writing with the n5ii and meze 99


Your writing looks elegant; a lost art these days...


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on KZ ZS10 is live now  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/kz-zs-10-small-package-big-sound.html


----------



## Oscar-HiFi




----------



## Podster (Jul 26, 2018)

I swear this player could make a cheap ($9.99) Skull Candy sound palpable!





As usual great shots @Dobrescu George


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> I swear this player could make a cheap ($9.99) Skull Candy sound palpable!
> 
> 
> 
> As usual great shots @Dobrescu George



Thank you!  

You have a lovly AMP in the background as well, and you also have very nice white balance for the image, seems you're enjoying the Opus quite a bit


----------



## cj3209

Really nice combo...


----------



## ipaulpereira

cj3209 said:


> Your writing looks elegant; a lost art these days...



thank you so much! i'm a small collector of leather journal covers, notebooks and fountain pens too


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You have a lovly AMP in the background as well, and you also have very nice white balance for the image, seems you're enjoying the Opus quite a bit



Indeed George, the Opus #1 is my highest resolving DAP. Can't imagine what the latter models sound like! Been in this setup since the AM, LZ A4's w/8 core balanced SP cable and it's addicting to say the least


----------



## cj3209 (Jul 27, 2018)

ipaulpereira said:


> thank you so much! i'm a small collector of leather journal covers, notebooks and fountain pens too


Sir, you were born a hundred-fifty years too late...


I love fountain pens but can't write worth s&#*...also, I should have been a doctor because my penmanship is illegible...

Please influence some young people so we don't lose the art of journal-writing...


----------



## willywill

it's Friday I need Sony stack/P1 and my fancy dink in a plastic bottle


----------



## ngoduc (Jul 27, 2018)

Kenwood MD and... ATH-EM7x


----------



## Tawek

one of the best electro-ambient albums 1z+eamt- 2c


----------



## Wyville

cj3209 said:


> Sir, you were born a hundred-fifty years too late...
> 
> 
> I love fountain pens but can't write worth s&#*...also, I should have been a doctor because my penmanship is illegible...
> ...


As someone who has already dedicated several years of his life to preserving the private journals of a famous 19th-century scientist, I agree that journal writing is a lost art. I also love using fountain pens myself and organising my thoughts on paper. Prefer it to digital, as I can do it at any time of the day (or night). 

My current favourite pairing:
AK70 > EA Lionheart (from SE) > EE Phantom


----------



## Wyville (Jul 29, 2018)

Tawek said:


> one of the best electro-ambient albums 1z+eamt- 2c


Found that album through this thread and loved it! Also try this one, if you haven't yet:



(A lovely pairing I had on loan a while back: AK70 > EA Eros II > 64 Audio U6)


----------



## Tawek

Wyville said:


> Found that album through this thread and loved it! Also try this one, if you haven't yet:
> 
> (A lovely pairing I had on loan a while back: AK70 > EA Eros II > 64 Audio U6)


Thank You   I really like Carbon Based , try Leon Bolier


----------



## Bosk

Wyville said:


> As someone who has already dedicated several years of his life to preserving the private journals of a famous 19th-century scientist, I agree that journal writing is a lost art. I also love using fountain pens myself and organising my thoughts on paper. Prefer it to digital, as I can do it at any time of the day (or night).
> 
> My current favourite pairing:
> AK70 > EA Lionheart (from SE) > EE Phantom


Lovely photo Wyville, is that one of Leonardo's drawings?


----------



## Wyville

Bosk said:


> Lovely photo Wyville, is that one of Leonardo's drawings?


Thanks! Yes, that’s one of Leonardo’s. I bought a few books with images of his notebooks years ago and thought it might work well as a background for a couple of images for my Phantom review.


----------



## Podster

willywill said:


> it's Friday I need Sony stack/P1 and my fancy dink in a plastic bottle



Nice, a true balanced split cable Those P1's or PX's?


----------



## willywill

Podster said:


> Nice, a true balanced split cable Those P1's or PX's?
> 
> Regular P1, I pay like $8 for that cable from Trinity Audio, I'm not sure what the hell happen to that company


----------



## Ehr33

View attachment upload_2018-7-31_14-32-32.jpeg


----------



## Podster (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't know the entire story, mine came from the designer himself within legal parameters, all I can attest too is all my dealings with TA were with Bob and he has never been anything but professional with me and I continue to do business with him today. I find that he is the same guy who got TA off the ground and the one who has followed through on anything he has ever promised me. (I can't speak for others who say it was he who duped them over and those super sleuths  who figured they knew all that happened based on checking registry information in the UK) but even at that they still don't know the agreement with TA and Bob/Mrs. T., I just base my experience with who I dealt with at TA prior to his exit. I will add that I have had one bad experience with them post Bob and that is I never got my Icarus 1! Matter a fact this was my last correspondence with TA who now has a defunct website so I'm sure this will never arrive and of course we should blame that on Bob as well

"Hello,


I do apologise for not getting back to you , we were expecting a stock shipment  , we were told we would be getting them late February, but it looks like now we be getting them middle of March, which I understand it’s frustrating  probably more so , we don’t like disappointing our loyal customers , wish there was a better , positive update .  This is all we been told on the shipment at the moment.


Regards,


Kieran"

This whole mess has basically made my Masters and Icarus III's priceless to me and I/Bob carry on with the R1


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Burson Play is live now 

I'm in love with this one, it does everything it should be doing, the best way it could do it 

I invite you to read more about it in the full article : https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/burson-play-desktop-power.html


----------



## Podster

Man George, you are awesome with that camera

Changed iem's today but sticking with the player


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Man George, you are awesome with that camera
> 
> Changed iem's today but sticking with the player



Thank you  

I see you also take some awesome photos, and that you really have some interesting music in there


----------



## Happytalk

Ehr33 said:


>


Great.  Still have my hp-p1. But it’s no
Longer portable. Does fostex still  service them? Need the firmware update, new battery, and the usb input is loose. As it is now it sits on top of my two channel stereo and runs optical into a DAC. Makes for a really good source, actually. I contacted fostex with no response. I wonder if I just don’t have the right email or contact info.


----------



## Ehr33

Happytalk said:


> Great.  Still have my hp-p1. But it’s no
> Longer portable. Does fostex still  service them? Need the firmware update, new battery, and the usb input is loose. As it is now it sits on top of my two channel stereo and runs optical into a DAC. Makes for a really good source, actually. I contacted fostex with no response. I wonder if I just don’t have the right email or contact info.



Mine still running strong. The rubber coating deteriorated tho, everything else is good. My Fostex was from the first batch back in 2012, so it’s running on V1 firmware.


----------



## Gavin C4

AK SP1000SS > Effect Audio Mars Leonidas 8wire > Empire Zeus-XR


----------



## alphanumerix1

^ wowee


----------



## Deftone

alphanumerix1 said:


> ^ wowee


----------



## fiascogarcia

Smokin' deal from Massdrop!  Thinksound USP1 for $35!


----------



## Podster

fiascogarcia said:


> Smokin' deal from Massdrop!  Thinksound USP1 for $35!



THX @fiascogarcia , will check those out. Considering the new BW Zeta as well for $20.

Well narrowed down the player for the day but now I've got to decide who gets all that ear time Maybe I should pole the crowd


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Periodic Audio Magnesium is live now! 

Those are rather lovely, they provide a nice performance for 100 USD, and they are surely going to be a lovely companion for those looking for a warm yet sparkly IEM  

(I am working on a review on the other two IEMs from Periodic Audio, the Ti and the Be)

More photos in the full review  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/08/periodic-audio-magnesium-warm-delight.html


----------



## ngoduc

Sony Cassette and Sony CD3K


----------



## TYATYA




----------



## stmiller

The large bore spinfits isolate quite well


----------



## MParrott (Aug 8, 2018)

Sennheiser 660s with Arctic Cables
IBasso Dx90


----------



## Drewminus

SR15 and Jupiters


----------



## hemipowered007




----------



## melons

MParrott said:


> Sennheiser 660s with Arctic Cables
> IBasso Dx90



Who's earpads are they & do they make a difference compared to the Senheiser standard issue?


----------



## papa_mia

Gavin C4 said:


> AK SP1000SS > Effect Audio Mars Leonidas 8wire > Empire Zeus-XR


Leaked photo of Ghidorah in the upcoming 2019 Zilla film.


----------



## MParrott

melons said:


> Who's earpads are they & do they make a difference compared to the Senheiser standard issue?



They are dekoni pads and the difference is minimal. For me, a tad bit more bass.


----------



## willywill

Sony ZX2, Shure SE215 Cable, Tin Audio T2


----------



## matique

ZX300 > Empire Ears ESR


----------



## Bengkia369

In audio Nirvana!


----------



## Wyville

Having great fun with these (and their little brother the E4000) at the moment.

Final E5000 - A&K AK70


----------



## Deftone

They would not look out of place next to multi thousand dollar players for sure.


----------



## ngoduc

Panasonic MD&Koss 35


----------



## Podster

Final E5000 - A&K AK70
[/QUOTE]

Look like Vampire Killers for the ears

@ngoduc , you really have a fantastic collection of MD players

Ah the sweet decay


----------



## ngoduc

Back to the 80' with Sanyo Cassette &Sony CD3K. Analog Music!


----------



## ngoduc

Podster said:


> Final E5000 - A&K AK70



Look like Vampire Killers for the ears

@ngoduc , you really have a fantastic collection of MD players

Ah the sweet decay


[/QUOTE]
And here is Victor MD & Sony E888!  Very smooth portable music gear!


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Final E5000 - A&K AK70



Look like Vampire Killers for the ears

@ngoduc , you really have a fantastic collection of MD players

Ah the sweet decay


[/QUOTE]
What is that blue amp?


----------



## Podster

That's Martin's amp from the Kickstarter, https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ifier/posts/1234951?ref=backer_project_update 

@ngoduc , was that external battery pod normal for that era of players? Noticed it was similar to the Panasonic.


----------



## ngoduc

Podster said:


> That's Martin's amp from the Kickstarter, https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ifier/posts/1234951?ref=backer_project_update
> 
> @ngoduc , was that external battery pod normal for that era of players? Noticed it was similar to the Panasonic.


Most MD models can use the AA adapter, which is an accessory of the MD (Can be use 1 or two AA batteries)


----------



## Gilles De Rais

ngoduc said:


> Most MD models can use the AA adapter, which is an accessory of the MD (Can be use 1 or two AA batteries)


Sony’s portable cd players also had that model battery pod - totally ruined the slim silver look...but oh so necessary.


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Podster




----------



## robertjwarren

RingingEars said:


> It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
> So we'll start fresh...


----------



## Podster

6 years and 1747 pages later Not to mention what $43.01 will get you these days, rig punches far beyond it price for dinner for two


----------



## bvng3540

Podster said:


> 6 years and 1747 pages later Not to mention what $43.01 will get you these days, rig punches far beyond it price for dinner for two


No matter how much gears cost, as long as you like it is all that matter


----------



## robertjwarren

RingingEars said:


> It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
> So we'll start fresh...



Very interesting combo

iPhone 7 plus > AQ DFY > Earsonics ES3


----------



## singleended5863

bvng3540 said:


> No matter how much gears cost, as long as you like it is all that matter



Agreed. If you can afford just go with what you want.


----------



## ratrace

Enjoying my recently purchased WM1A so far!!


----------



## Zhanming057

WM1z and LCDi4 "golden duo"


----------



## Podster

Thar's Gold in them there ears


----------



## cj3209 (Aug 17, 2018)

Zhanming057 said:


> WM1z and LCDi4 "golden duo"


What cable is that?  How does it sound over stock?


----------



## matique




----------



## cj3209

really great sound...


----------



## Podster

cj3209 said:


> really great sound...



As well it should  cj Feel the same about this one



 

Love these shots, did not even see the ear wax on that filter until I saw this full scale on my monitor Calling in the safety pin/alcohol pad cleaning crew


----------



## Fabaaroan




----------



## Slashn77

cj3209 said:


> really great sound...


Beautiful!


----------



## Slashn77

Podster said:


> As well it should  cj Feel the same about this one
> 
> 
> 
> Love these shots, did not even see the ear wax on that filter until I saw this full scale on my monitor Calling in the safety pin/alcohol pad cleaning crew


Is that the M0 dap? 
I am also curious about those IMR’s how they stack up my CA Vegas or Lyra II


----------



## Podster

Slashn77 said:


> Is that the M0 dap?
> I am also curious about those IMR’s how they stack up my CA Vegas or Lyra II



DAP is the original M1, I'm assuming the M0 will be an even better offering from Shanling but I'm just a Shanling nut, M1, M2 and M5 although I gave that one to my best friend (I know I'm an idiot)! Someone in the know recently told me Shanling was about to announce some new releases and I'm sure once again I'll look like a dumb puppy sitting with his tongue hanging out

Can't tell you anything about CA (pretty sure my Chi-Fi KZ ZS^'s countLOL) as I've never owned or heard one pair but I can tell you my R1's are killer and my best iem's to date Mind you I also own FLC8's, ASG Rockets, Mee P-1, Trinity Master's, Delta V2's and  Icarus III's, LZ A-4's, Audeo PFE 022's, Noble X's and Havi B3 Pro's.


----------



## Deftone

I have never understood the love for cable braid, personally i wouldn't want my headphone cables to look like a shoe lace.


----------



## willywill (Aug 18, 2018)

Not a big fan of open back cans, I could only listen to them when i'm home alone


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Deftone

willywill said:


> Not a big fan of open back cans, I could only listen to them when i'm home alone



For serious listening they are best used late at night or if you have your own space/room.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on FiiO FH5 is live now! 

If you want a IEM that is really versatile and well-balanced, this one makes a really compelling choice! I invite you to read more about it in the full-length article. Also, in-depth comparisons with iBasso IT04, Periodic Audio Be and Final Audio E5000 included just for you  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/08/fiio-fh5-beauty-in-detail.html


----------



## cj3209

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on FiiO FH5 is live now!
> 
> If you want a IEM that is really versatile and well-balanced, this one makes a really compelling choice! I invite you to read more about it in the full-length article. Also, in-depth comparisons with iBasso IT04, Periodic Audio Be and Final Audio E5000 included just for you
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/08/fiio-fh5-beauty-in-detail.html


@Dobrescu George, as usual, you shame us with your gorgeous pics...


----------



## thamasha69

Apple USB3 Camera Adapter -> HifiMeDIY 9018 -> Sony MH1C


----------



## Dobrescu George

cj3209 said:


> @Dobrescu George, as usual, you shame us with your gorgeous pics...



Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## Podster

Still for it's age and price one of my favorite DAP's just gorgeous to look at and even sweeter to listen too



 

Sadder still I can't believe I gave away my M2's bigger brother to my best friend but I still love the size of the M2 and it basically sounds the same as my late M5 I know my good buddy is still enjoying the dog out of it and maybe I should consider the newly released M5s How could you not love this beauty Not to mention it matches my P-1's to a tee



 

Ditto on those killer photo's @Dobrescu George


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Still for it's age and price one of my favorite DAP's just gorgeous to look at and even sweeter to listen too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, friend  

I also like your photos!!


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you very much, friend
> 
> I also like your photos!!



THX George, I give it the best with my old iPhone 6 but they don't really hold a candle to your crisp and clean shots


----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DP-S1->ALO CDM->iFi IEMatch->Massdrop Plus


----------



## TAsme

Podster said:


> Final E5000 - A&K AK70



Look like Vampire Killers for the ears

@ngoduc , you really have a fantastic collection of MD players

Ah the sweet decay


[/QUOTE]

You really like that lil tube amp? I had it and tbh the sound was just bad..


----------



## cj3209

Podster said:


> How could you not love this beauty Not to mention it matches my P-1's to a tee


Maybe it's that wheel/dial in the upper corner...it's just not quite there for me...


----------



## Podster

TAsme said:


> Look like Vampire Killers for the ears
> 
> @ngoduc , you really have a fantastic collection of MD players
> 
> Ah the sweet decay



You really like that lil tube amp? I had it and tbh the sound was just bad..[/QUOTE]

Mine was one of the first delivered and I sent it back once Martin had done some upgrades as well as putting a DAC in them. Once upgraded I've not had issues myself and us it to this day. 

@cj3209 I hear you and Shanling seems to love it as I have one on the back corner of my M1, not the greatest of designs but I've had worse and the good part is you have to have the screen lit in order to control. I worried when I first saw and got my M2 that any movement of the wheel in my pocket would disturb play but that was not the case.


----------



## robertjwarren

cj3209 said:


> Maybe it's that wheel/dial in the upper corner...it's just not quite there for me...


What dap is it?


----------



## ngoduc

Kenwood MD!


----------



## Podster (Aug 21, 2018)

robertjwarren said:


> What dap is it?



Original Shanling M5





@ngoduc I do like that Kenwood MD and not sure if the "Wood" has anything to do with the end of that slingshot handle but if so I'm disturbed


----------



## willywill (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## rawrster

I got all of this recently and liking it so far. Sony ZX300 / ALO Audio Pure SIlver Litz 4.4mm / Fiio FH5


----------



## ngoduc (Aug 22, 2018)

Sony CD and ATH


----------



## kdphan

rawrster said:


> I got all of this recently and liking it so far. Sony ZX300 / ALO Audio Pure SIlver Litz 4.4mm / Fiio FH5


How do you like the FH5?


----------



## rawrster

kdphan said:


> How do you like the FH5?



I like them a lot more than expected. They are reasonably priced and fairly balanced for the most part. The zx300 and the FH5 sounds like a good combination so far.


----------



## Dobrescu George

rawrster said:


> I like them a lot more than expected. They are reasonably priced and fairly balanced for the most part. The zx300 and the FH5 sounds like a good combination so far.



\Agreed, they are an absolute killer IEM if you don't mind an intimate / first row type of soundstage


----------



## stuck limo (Aug 23, 2018)

LG V20 > Light Harmonic Stella IEM
LG V20 > Aclear Porta Headphone Conditioner > (balanced) Light Harmonic Stella IEM

For anyone asking me why I'm running a balanced connection from the phone/Aclear: for fun and it allows me to directly swap from conditioner to my Geek Out 2A  DAC balanced output.


----------



## Zhanming057

SP1000 - Chord Hugo 2 - Mass Kobo 404a - Focal Utopia 

It's "portable", I guess?


----------



## ngoduc

Siemens Sl42e and Audeze


----------



## Zhanming057

ngoduc said:


> Siemens Sl42e and Audeze



I really want to know if you can even listen to this setup at a reasonable volume level. Would be awesome if it actually (technically) works.


----------



## sleepy1der

My New Setup...Just starting


----------



## stuck limo

sleepy1der said:


> My New Setup...Just starting



What models are those? (on both)


----------



## sleepy1der

stuck limo said:


> What models are those? (on both)


Astell & Kern AK380 and FIIO FH5


----------



## MyPants

sleepy1der said:


> Astell & Kern AK380 and FIIO FH5


That's an extremely solid setup  Welcome to the hobby, RIP wallet.


----------



## cj3209

ngoduc said:


> Siemens Sl42e and Audeze


How is the sound?  My goodness...   LOL...


----------



## alphanumerix1

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000 - Chord Hugo 2 - Mass Kobo 404a - Focal Utopia
> 
> It's "portable", I guess?


wow any more pics?


----------



## Deftone

ngoduc said:


> Kenwood MD!



i think you should take a really good look at the handle of your catapult


----------



## sleepy1der

cj3209 said:


> How is the sound?  My goodness...   LOL...


Played a few test tracks. And I must say listening to Bassnecter is totally different now. One sound is not overpowering the other. Played some classical as well it's an even sound. Will Load some 24bit files in a few and check them out...


----------



## jasonho

Sony portable ?


----------



## cj3209

jasonho said:


> Sony portable ?


the things we do for great sound...


----------



## singleended5863

jasonho said:


> Sony portable ?



If you can afford 2 of them carry them equally both sides one use other reserve in case no extra batteries...


----------



## Mimouille

jasonho said:


> Sony portable ?


How to not get laid...carry the woman repeller.


----------



## cj3209

Mimouille said:


> How to not get laid...carry the woman repeller.


ROTFL...


----------



## ngoduc

Sony MD RH-1


----------



## Asspirin




----------



## matique (Aug 26, 2018)

Sony ZX300 > Sony EX-1000

Lovely combo. Dynamic sound with excellent imaging.


----------



## ngoduc

matique said:


> Sony ZX300 > Sony EX-1000
> 
> Lovely combo. Dynamic sound with excellent imaging.


My favorite headphone!


----------



## PinkyPowers

@Podster, love your classic DAP collection! Seeing the Cayin N5 really made me smile. I so loved that design.


----------



## Podster

Yeah, I bought the N5 solely based on my friends Cayin KT-88 Integrated amp. IMPO it’s a poor mans Mac M30 Mono Blocks and we actually A/B’d them together on 3 different Klipsch Heritage speakers(k-Horns, LaScala’s and Cornwalls) and it was so hard at times to distinguish and as much as I like my N5 I still prefer the house sound and probably why I Shanling M1, M2 and my late M5. Do love the design of the N5 foSho:/)


----------



## ElChapo007 (Aug 26, 2018)

Earstudio ES100 +ATH M50X+ LgV20. Outdoors
LG V20+ATH M50X+Fiio A5+Fiio L17.  Indoors.


----------



## Bengkia369

The best female vocals iems ever I feel is no other than Fitear TG!334.
The other one must be Final Audio FI-BA-SS.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## NaiveSound

ElChapo007 said:


> Earstudio ES100 +ATH M50X+ LgV20. Outdoors
> LG V20+ATH M50X+Fiio A5+Fiio L17.  Indoors.


How is the earstudio signature?


----------



## ElChapo007

NaiveSound said:


> How is the earstudio signature?


Im not an audiophile what I can say is that the Earstudio ES100 using the ATH M50x is way better sound quality than my Sony H900N bluetooth both using LDAC!
Sony does not allow you to use EQ while using LDAC .Earstudio ES100 allows the use of EQ regardless of its LDAC codec. But I dont know why my LGV20 using Aptxhd sounds better than My note 8 using LDAC.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on iBasso DX150 is live now! 

I invite you to read more about it, if you're curious about a DAP that has a midrange price, but has a high-end kind of performance, and a lot of cool stuff going on for it!! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/08/ibasso-dx150-technical-prowess.html


----------



## PinkyPowers

Shanling M0>T-X0


----------



## Mimouille

PinkyPowers said:


> Shanling M0>T-X0


Sexy in red. Looks like the jack weighs more than the DAP


----------



## buddhashenglong

That is a Topping NX1a on the bottom.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Mimouille said:


> Sexy in red. Looks like the jack weighs more than the DAP



Ha! No kidding!


----------



## Podster

buddhashenglong said:


> That is a Topping NX1a on the bottom.



Love that Tequila bottle, reminds me of the necklace I made my wife some years back I see you have put some wear on the NX1 and I'm sure it's still running like a top



 

Nice Photo's @Dobrescu George & @PinkyPowers  

I be going old skool today


----------



## davidcotton

Podster said:


> Love that Tequila bottle, reminds me of the necklace I made my wife some years back I see you have put some wear on the NX1 and I'm sure it's still running like a top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I had a love hate thing going with the ipod touch.  

Love the form factor, ui (say what you want about apple, but there's a reason they hardly release firmware updates the stuff never needs it really) audiobook/podcast support out the box.  HATED (note capitals)lack of microsd slot,Itunes, proprietary cable connector, Itunes, and camera on the 128 model which meant I couldn't buy one, oh and did I mention Itunes?

Anyway post pics it said. Campfire Audio Comets with custom tips from Custom Art.


----------



## Podster

I hear ya David, you know the old Apple motto: It's our way or the highway I have a 4th Gen Shuffle, 2 X 3rd Gen touch's, 3 X iPhone 4 retired to DAP's only and an original iPad, maybe have purchased 35-40 songs from iTunes in my life however I have converted as much as I can squeeze into 32GB's! As you say and I do love the Apple UI but their motto is going to be their downfall one day IMO even the dedicated Touch units don't hold a candle to the finer DAPS made today but they still beat no music at all

Got tired of mine by noon and switched over to this and immediately realize what my Touch is missing


----------



## Dobrescu George

Also HIDIZS AP80 

The guys from HIDIZS are running a KS campaign of sorts as well at the moment. Like,... this one is okay. Really nice build quality, stable, works alright, nothing to complain about really.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 28, 2018)

davidcotton said:


> God I had a love hate thing going with the ipod touch.
> 
> Love the form factor, ui (say what you want about apple, but there's a reason they hardly release firmware updates the stuff never needs it really) audiobook/podcast support out the box.  HATED (note capitals)lack of microsd slot,Itunes, proprietary cable connector, Itunes, and camera on the 128 model which meant I couldn't buy one, oh and did I mention Itunes?
> 
> Anyway post pics it said. Campfire Audio Comets with custom tips from Custom Art.





Podster said:


> I hear ya David, you know the old Apple motto: It's our way or the highway I have a 4th Gen Shuffle, 2 X 3rd Gen touch's, 3 X iPhone 4 retired to DAP's only and an original iPad, maybe have purchased 35-40 songs from iTunes in my life however I have converted as much as I can squeeze into 32GB's! As you say and I do love the Apple UI but their motto is going to be their downfall one day IMO even the dedicated Touch units don't hold a candle to the finer DAPS made today but they still beat no music at all
> 
> Got tired of mine by noon and switched over to this and immediately realize what my Touch is missing



Have 2 Six Generation IPod Touch DAPs of 32GB and a 16GB Fifth Generation Touch. All I use outside of the house. ITunes is a pain, but as far a form factor; they are amazing. I still really like the sound, though 1/2 the time I use Bluetooth. I’m guessing they are not going to make any more of them? But for me all my good sounding stuff is too heavy or expensive to walk around with; so the IPod still fits the bill. I run them on shuffle mode always. Maybe it’s my ears, but other budget DAPs sound “off” and the UI is always clunky in comparison to the Touch.

But in reality the IPod Touch is probibly the device I use the most. I use it to tune my guitars and surf the inter-webs.


----------



## boblauer

Apple motto too funny. You should see what they put vendors thru, its close to indentured servitude ala North Korean army.


----------



## Redcarmoose

boblauer said:


> Apple motto too funny. You should see what they put vendors thru, its close to indentured servitude ala North Korean army.




 

The best sounding “audiophile” IPod was the Shuffle. But Apple will never go in reverse and reintroduce technology, cuz that’s not their style.

The 6th generation Touch drains battery due to increased processing power. So the 5th Generation Touch was the best one, though Apple can’t see that either.


----------



## Bosk (Aug 28, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> The best sounding “audiophile” IPod was the Shuffle. But Apple will never go in reverse and reintroduce technology, cuz that’s not their style.
> 
> The 6th generation Touch drains battery due to increased processing power. So the 5th Generation Touch was the best one, though Apple can’t see that either.


Glad someone else remembers the Shuffle being such a classic. I remember the 1st generations had better sound than the later ones, and the 1GB version had enough space to hold one full WAV album. Ergonomics were unbeatable.


----------



## hemipowered007

Redcarmoose said:


> The best sounding “audiophile” IPod was the Shuffle. But Apple will never go in reverse and reintroduce technology, cuz that’s not their style.
> 
> The 6th generation Touch drains battery due to increased processing power. So the 5th Generation Touch was the best one, though Apple can’t see that either.



I had the 1st Gen shuffle, loved it, gave it to my now ex gf, oh regrets.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 29, 2018)

Bosk said:


> Glad someone else remembers the Shuffle being such a classic. I remember the 1st generations had better sound than the later ones, and the 1GB version had enough space to hold one full WAV album. Ergonomics were unbeatable.





hemipowered007 said:


> I had the 1st Gen shuffle, loved it, gave it to my now ex gf, oh regrets.



It’s maybe viewed as progress to add features. They can charge more because of more features. With sound quality being way down on the list of what Apple perceives as value. There is no reason to make a Shuffle in 2018 as they figure it would not sell for much. But again us audiophiles are not the target group, it may have even been an accident that the Shuffle sounded so good?


----------



## hemipowered007 (Aug 29, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s maybe viewed as progress to add features. They can charge more because of more features. With sound quality being way down on the list of what Apple perceives as value. There is no reason to make a Shuffle in 2018 as they figure it would not sell for much. But again us audiophiles are not the target group, it may have even been an accident that the Shuffle sounded so good?



Unfortunately in the audiophile world, new technology equals being able to charge more and being "better". But we all know that's not always true. My pioneer sx1010 is an incredible amp, and it's from the early 70s. I recall some apple product early on being great, with the Wolfson chips, but, those are gone.

Edited


----------



## thamasha69

Glad to see the 1st gen shuffles still around. Best sounding Apple device to me. I picked one up a couple years ago for $10 and with some budget headphones makes quite a nice combo for a total investment of $15-$25.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Apple motto too funny. You should see what they put vendors thru, its close to indentured servitude ala North Korean army.



Exactly Bob, modeled after Walmart and the Walton tactics!

@hemipowered007 , the entire SX series for Pioneer made Sansui, Kenwood, Techniques and all the Asian manufacturers have to step up their game. I could kick my proverbial butt every time I think that I sold my beautiful SX-1050 Ah the glory days

CIRCA '79, SX-1050, Teac 4300SX, Thoren's TD-115, Large Advents and JBL L-36's. (Not bad for my first rig at 21) Yes I know, my apartment in Germany had wall paper to die for


----------



## Sarcasmo

Retro afternoon with my 10th anniversary Walkman.


----------



## Rammoshe (Aug 29, 2018)

iBasso DX80 --> Linum BaX --> DE AUD-5x


----------



## Podster

That's a clean looking setup @Rammoshe

One for the Nut Haters


----------



## PinkyPowers

Fine looking gear, people!


----------



## MyPants

Today's combo: Cayin N5ii --> XRK NHB Pocket Class A --> Mee Pinnacle P1.


----------



## Podster

MyPants said:


> Today's combo: Cayin N5ii --> XRK NHB Pocket Class A --> Mee Pinnacle P1.



Nice setup, I'm sure it's very musical See your still looking for those pants too Old fumble fingers here let JDS Labs do my CMOY


----------



## bvng3540




----------



## Podster

Very nice. more Texas Orange Tia's


----------



## 1TrickPony

hemipowered007 said:


> Unfortunately in the audiophile world, new technology equals being able to charge more and being "better". But we all know that's not always true. My pioneer sx1010 is an incredible amp, and it's from the early 70s. I recall some apple product early on being great, with the Wolfson chips, but, those are gone.
> 
> Edited



I've been in the hunt for Wolfson dacs for the last year or so;  their timbre and richness in mids feels unequaled in comparison to other dacs.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## hemipowered007

1TrickPony said:


> I've been in the hunt for Wolfson dacs for the last year or so;  their timbre and richness in mids feels unequaled in comparison to other dacs.



Someone I trust very much in this hobby, has me going towards r2r nos dacs for that reason. We both owned the same balanced Wolfson based audio gd 10se. Specifically I've been wanting an mhdt tube buffered r2r. At some point, I'll get one. And since thus is portable gear thread, I will say, that's why I still like my fiio x3i, has a wolfson chip, it's got a nice tone to it, although v shaped and lacking in resolution, still good for what it is. Works well with my having b3p1


----------



## jasonho

you can still find wolfson daPs, I was in a similar situation as you and Ianded up with AK JR even though i dont like its sluggishness


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

iPod Touch 128GB + iFrogz ‘Machine Washed’ IEMs


----------



## cj3209

jasonho said:


> you can still find wolfson daPs, I was in a similar situation as you and Ianded up with AK JR even though i dont like its sluggishness


The ALO CDM uses a Wolfson DAC...
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-dual-mono/


----------



## Mimouille

I've been on this baby all week. Now I know why I sold most of my stuff and kept mostly two or three things.


----------



## cathee

Say what you want about custom cables but a nice pair really helps tightening up a portable rig.


----------



## Jazza517

My traveling buddies today


----------



## sandsha2 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dx150->ifi micro BL-> flc8s. Not able to post image from Company laptop


----------



## sandsha2




----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Jazza517 said:


> My traveling buddies today


Mystery Ranch makes good kit. Which bag is that?


----------



## sleepy1der

sleepy1der said:


> Played a few test tracks. And I must say listening to Bassnecter is totally different now. One sound is not overpowering the other. Played some classical as well it's an even sound. Will Load some 24bit files in a few and check them out...



Current situation at work...


----------



## sleepy1der

kdphan said:


> How do you like the FH5?


So far awesome... CANNOT COMPLAIN...


----------



## Bengkia369

Daily dose of coffee with the music I love!


----------



## sleepy1der

Still at it.. On the grind at work...


----------



## hemipowered007

sleepy1der said:


> Still at it.. On the grind at work...



What plastic case is that? I really need to get one for my zx300-ex1000


----------



## sleepy1der

hemipowered007 said:


> What plastic case is that? I really need to get one for my zx300-ex1000


Believe it or not that case came with my FIIO FH5 IEMS. Contact FIIO they may sell you or send you one.


----------



## krismusic

hemipowered007 said:


> What plastic case is that? I really need to get one for my zx300-ex1000


Looks quite similar to a Pelicase 1010. 
https://peliproducts.co.uk/1010-mic...Lig0Be2aSScVks5tnfDEma5QFZ-AbiSMaAvvEEALw_wcB


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

krismusic said:


> Looks quite similar to a Pelicase 1010.
> https://peliproducts.co.uk/1010-mic...Lig0Be2aSScVks5tnfDEma5QFZ-AbiSMaAvvEEALw_wcB


This is a good alternative too, and I think the design is more attractive:

https://www.nanuk.com/nano-310.php


----------



## Rammoshe

hemipowered007 said:


> What plastic case is that? I really need to get one for my zx300-ex1000


https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Waterproof-Earphone-Carrying-Case/dp/B073PYVMNT


----------



## oakbloke

Jazza517 said:


> My traveling buddies today



Can I ask which leather case that is?


----------



## Jazza517 (Sep 3, 2018)

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Mystery Ranch makes good kit. Which bag is that?


That’s an urban assault.


----------



## Jazza517

oakbloke said:


> Can I ask which leather case that is?


Try search for Dignis case


----------



## Jazza517

oakbloke said:


> Can I ask which leather case that is?


Try search for Dignis


----------



## thamasha69

iPhone 6S - Apple USB 3 adapter - VE Odyssey - VE Blood Orange Monk


----------



## subguy812

Custom Art ME or the Legend X and the EarSonics Birdy....take your pick


----------



## Tawek

Perfect synergy   Nw zx1061+ se5ult


----------



## dallas1990 (Sep 3, 2018)

IEMs are to hold me over until I can find some good entry balanced IEMs under $100, going to get a onkyo Dp-X1a over the weekend. Still be using my ifi nano with it. Using my phone a Razer with foobar, Spotify and Amazon lol.


----------



## Devodonaldson

dallas1990 said:


> IEMs are to hold me over until I can find some good entry balanced IEMs under $100, going to get a onkyo Dp-X1a over the weekend. Still be using my ifi nano with it. Using my phone a Razer with foobar, Spotify and Amazon lol.


I have KZ ZS10 + Kinboofi 2.5mm balanced 2 pin cable. All together under $100


----------



## gidion27 (Sep 3, 2018)

Analog2p to frog LOD to Sony limited edition Walkman

Amp is so sweet and runs so smooth very much enjoying this set up after using others.


----------



## gidion27 (Sep 4, 2018)

analog2p at its best


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 3, 2018)

qdc Anole V3 IEM #817993

Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition)

 Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm


----------



## Focux

sandsha2 said:


>



What IEM’s are these?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Focux said:


> What IEM’s are these?


FLC 8S


----------



## Jazza517

Time for the golden oldies.


----------



## dallas1990

Jazza517 said:


> Time for the golden oldies.


I see some loving used marks lol


----------



## Bengkia369

Golden combo - Opus #2 with Dita Truth gold edition.


----------



## Podster

Man, some of these pictures appear to be of a pornographic nature

I love my Nanuk case


----------



## willywill

This guy should be here, he owns just a few Walkman's. 
https://www.ozy.com/good-sht/tape-tastic-meet-the-dj-with-1000-walkmans/88862


----------



## Podster

willywill said:


> This guy should be here, he owns just a few Walkman's.
> https://www.ozy.com/good-sht/tape-tastic-meet-the-dj-with-1000-walkmans/88862



Exactly and why I feel the same about a great analog vinyl setup, the ambient aspect of analog makes it much more passionate and involving than a dead quite background which in many instances makes one jump out of their chair from a rush at you from a dead black background! No matter where you are or what you hear sans being immersed in a quite tank you have ambient and even pink noises around you that your mind learns to phase out of the soundscape. Of course I have zero scientific data to this but after 50 years of listening it's what I have determined and why I prefer analog to digital every time I also realize YMMV and I'm OK with what you prefer as well as long as you are listening and enjoying your music

Probably the reason I strive to find that analog sounding digital portable rig and of course for me so far it's this puppy regardless of iem/cans


----------



## Dobrescu George

Final Audio E4000, Quite the lively IEM, with a large soundstage, good instrument separation, a really lively sound, a smooth and enjoyable treble, and an outstanding build quality. Those ones are going to be a true love for many, especially those looking for this kind of thicc, lush and organic sound on a budget! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/final-audio-e4000-review-musically-magic.html


----------



## bvng3540

Opus#2 + tia fourte + horus= heavenly sound, end game set up for the next 3 months, @PinkyPowers cant believed you get rid of this set up


----------



## bmichels (Sep 7, 2018)

64Audio U12T + A&K SP1000 + PW balanced cable.  This combo provides a very « fun and engaging (but still accurate and precise) «  listening. Perfect balance !

A good alternative to my Shure KSE1500 + A&K SP1000 combo which is more analytical while remaining also musical... but less fun than the 64 Audio U12T.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Sep 8, 2018)

bvng3540 said:


> Opus#2 + tia fourte + horus= heavenly sound, end game set up for the next 3 months, @PinkyPowers cant believed you get rid of this set up



I know! It's just awful of me. I already miss them both. Or rather I would be missing them if I wasn't having so much goddamn fun with the reason I needed that money so bloody quick...



I think my 2010 Dodge Challenger R/T falls squarely into the realm of "portable gear", yes? 

But just to keep this thread properly on the rails, here's what I used to enrich my workday.




SE100>JOMO Quatré


----------



## dallas1990

just ordered some Audeze isine 10's + onkyo DP-x1 would of liked the DP-X1A but the one i was going to buy was sold before i got the chance.


----------



## fiascogarcia

PinkyPowers said:


> I know! It's just awful of me. I already miss them both. Or rather I would be missing them if I wasn't having so much goddamn fun with the reason I needed that money so bloody quick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car!  You are forgiven!


----------



## PinkyPowers

fiascogarcia said:


> Nice car!  You are forgiven!



Yep. It was worth it.


----------



## Focux

Bengkia369 said:


> Golden combo - Opus #2 with Dita Truth gold edition.



eh brudder u get kit chan album from where one


----------



## Bengkia369

Focux said:


> eh brudder u get kit chan album from where one


It's a CD rip.


----------



## mymatt_311




----------



## Mitch_maio

sony nw-zx300a + co-donguri brass balanced w Symbio MandarinEs


----------



## Wyville

PinkyPowers said:


> I know! It's just awful of me. I already miss them both. Or rather I would be missing them if I wasn't having so much goddamn fun with the reason I needed that money so bloody quick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Pinky! I will be buying a new car next month, but that one should really be “sensible”. Seeing this one though I do get an itch to chuck sensible out the window and go for something fun. Oh well, I have a few weeks to decide (ie. let the little devil on my shoulder present his argument).


----------



## HeavenNotes




----------



## PinkyPowers (Sep 8, 2018)

Wyville said:


> Very nice Pinky! I will be buying a new car next month, but that one should really be “sensible”. Seeing this one though I do get an itch to chuck sensible out the window and go for something fun. Oh well, I have a few weeks to decide (ie. let the little devil on my shoulder present his argument).



Indeed! I've been driving Honda Civics for 5 years now. I've been so sensible it makes me sick. lol. Last week I traded my 2013 Civic in for this 2010 Challenger. It's now my daily driver. I guess I was ready to have some fun in life.

Of course it helps that I am a bachelor and can do whatever I want.


----------



## ucan

FiiO X5iii + Shure SRH750DJ + FiiO E12 amp


----------



## subguy812




----------



## Winfrid (Sep 17, 2018)

Cayin n5ii with Willsound Mk3+ with 2,5 mm jack


----------



## Devodonaldson

PinkyPowers said:


> Indeed! I've been driving Honda Civics for 5 years now. I've been so sensible or makes me sick. lol. Last week I traded my 2013 Civic in for this 2010 Challenger. It's now my daily driver. I guess I was ready to have some fun in life.
> 
> Of course it helps that I am a bachelor and can do whatever I want.


I'm a dude with a wife and 2 kids, and I'm still looking for my next car to be a Dodge Challenger. I know I can fit 2 carseats in there when necessary. That's what I'm telling myself, anyway


----------



## Wyville

PinkyPowers said:


> Indeed! I've been driving Honda Civics for 5 years now. I've been so sensible or makes me sick. lol. Last week I traded my 2013 Civic in for this 2010 Challenger. It's now my daily driver. I guess I was ready to have some fun in life.
> 
> Of course it helps that I am a bachelor and can do whatever I want.


Hehe, when my wife saw the picture of your Challenger: _“Ooh, nice set of wheels!”_


----------



## Dobrescu George

PinkyPowers said:


> Indeed! I've been driving Honda Civics for 5 years now. I've been so sensible or makes me sick. lol. Last week I traded my 2013 Civic in for this 2010 Challenger. It's now my daily driver. I guess I was ready to have some fun in life.
> 
> Of course it helps that I am a bachelor and can do whatever I want.



You should have gotten a Dacia Sandero


----------



## davidcotton

subguy812 said:


>



Nice!  Did wonder if the ca tips would fit the imr r1's.  Any issues with them?


----------



## subguy812

davidcotton said:


> Nice!  Did wonder if the ca tips would fit the imr r1's.  Any issues with them?


No issues...stay on the monitor and helps with the comfort


----------



## PinkyPowers

Devodonaldson said:


> I'm a dude with a wife and 2 kids, and I'm still looking for my next car to be a Dodge Challenger. I know I can fit 2 carseats in there when necessary. That's what I'm telling myself, anyway



I can confirm what you already know. It's big and roomy. The back seats, while still awkward to get into, are more than big enough for even reasonably sized adults. Your kids will do just fine back there for many years to come.



Wyville said:


> Hehe, when my wife saw the picture of your Challenger: _“Ooh, nice set of wheels!”_



Marry her! Oh, wait...



Dobrescu George said:


> You should have gotten a Dacia Sandero




I tried to secure one, but they're illusive buggers.


----------



## Gavin C4

Quatre, a challenger from the new generation arrives. But the Legacy ZeusXR is definitely still going strong.


----------



## stuck limo (Sep 9, 2018)

Not sure I posted this before here. LG V20 + ATH m40x + True-Fi (Sonarworks) app:


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Wyville

Taking a break with the Phantom > Eros II 8-wire > AK70...


----------



## davidcotton

Very nice!  Not sure whether I should be grateful or irritated that I have hassles enough with universals that I can't splurge now and then


----------



## gazzington

Bengkia369 said:


>


Looks awesome. What headphones are those? I'm asking as I think look compact enough for my work place


----------



## dallas1990

just got my audeze isine10's i love them so far only been wearing them for 20 minutes but i love planars lol. cant wait till tomorrow when i get my dap


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

gazzington said:


> Looks awesome. What headphones are those? I'm asking as I think look compact enough for my work place


Those are ATH-EW9. Unfortunately they're discontinued.
https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/3a7a722cee1e3fe9/index.html


----------



## Bengkia369

gazzington said:


> Looks awesome. What headphones are those? I'm asking as I think look compact enough for my work place


These are Audio Technica EW9 no longer made.


----------



## NickleCo

my portable set up for quite a while now.

Zeus xiv+pioneer 300r


----------



## gazzington

Bengkia369 said:


> These are Audio Technica EW9 no longer made.


Can still get them in Japan by the looks of it. What are they like?


----------



## Bengkia369

gazzington said:


> Can still get them in Japan by the looks of it. What are they like?



Very colored sounding very good for female vocals!


----------



## boblauer

This pair is made for each other. VE Odyssey and Monk Lite 120 ohm. Entire work rig now in one small 2x2 case.


----------



## nc8000




----------



## cathee

Portable but not really portable: the Catch-22 for earbuds. 

iBasso DX150 >> AMP8 >> Linsoul BLD 150ohm 4.4mm

Power hungry little buggers but the AMP8 drives them well. Wouldn't want to give it the scarlet letter of "headphone killers" but they do sound good.


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Bosk

Wyville said:


> Taking a break with the Phantom > Eros II 8-wire > AK70...


Utterly gorgeous cable you have there Wyville!


----------



## Wyville

Bosk said:


> Utterly gorgeous cable you have there Wyville!


The pairing with the Phantom works really well. It makes them a bit more neutral and it almost feels like I am listening to an open-back, as the sound comes through so effortlessly. It does not have quite the drama of the Ares II 8-wire, but instead a refinement that is utterly gorgeous.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> Quatre, a challenger from the new generation arrives. But the Legacy ZeusXR is definitely still going strong.


Nice iems, i never really got the hang of the zeus with ares... I find it too smoothed out theres not enough sparkle for me. And my friends agree with me. For me the btg startlight with the zwus or the whiplash v4 twag is the perfect pair.


----------



## Bosk

Wyville said:


> The pairing with the Phantom works really well. It makes them a bit more neutral and it almost feels like I am listening to an open-back, as the sound comes through so effortlessly. It does not have quite the drama of the Ares II 8-wire, but instead a refinement that is utterly gorgeous.


There does seem to be a greater sense of ease with my 8 wire vs the 4 wire, the stretching of the soundstage makes everything feel less congested and more relaxed. So I know exactly what you mean about the illusion of listening to open headphones, and instruments feel larger in size now.

Below is a quick shot of my ESRs with the 8 wire on the AK70MKII. The weight of the cable was bothering me so Eric was kind enough to replace the original Y-split with a special kind of plastic heatshrink that weighs virtually nothing but feels extremely secure. The difference this made to the weight of the cable as a whole is staggering, and I'd heartily recommend it to anyone troubled by the weight of their 8 wire EA cable.


----------



## dallas1990

Got my ifi nano black blue tack'd on the back. It's bulky but I feel like I can power 8/10 headphones for portable. And these Isines are awesome, added some foam where it touches my ears and there perfect.


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

nc8000 said:


>



That cable is _tight!.._ What is it?


----------



## Dobrescu George

NuForce HEM8, HEM Dynamic and BE2 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/nuforce-dynamic-be2-hem8-optoma-experience.html


----------



## nc8000

crtexcnndrm99 said:


> That cable is _tight!.._ What is it?



The Sony Kimber 4.4mm balanced


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

nc8000 said:


> The Sony Kimber 4.4mm balanced



Nice. Guess they don't do regular 3.5mm - mmcx?


----------



## nc8000

crtexcnndrm99 said:


> Nice. Guess they don't do regular 3.5mm - mmcx?



Don’t know but I would expect that they do


----------



## Sotiris

Cayin N6+ Lavricables 4 cores pure silver + JVC FX1100


----------



## AnakChan

Spending my Sunday with V-Moda in Starbucks...folks are wondering why I have so many headphones on my table!!

V-Moda Crossfade Wireless 2 Codex Edition


 

Top - Bottom: M-100x Wireless 1, Wireless 2 Standard, Wireless Codex Edition


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

AnakChan said:


> Spending my Sunday with V-Moda in Starbucks...folks are wondering why I have so many headphones on my table!!
> 
> V-Moda Crossfade Wireless 2 Codex Edition
> 
> ...



I'm getting the impression you're a V-Moda fan.


----------



## ngoduc

CD3K&Sharp MD


----------



## subguy812

QP2R -----> Ares II 8-wire -----> Empire Ears Legend X


----------



## dallas1990

Just got commented that my setup looked like a geiger counter lol


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2018)

We are only 30 days away from the Z7 MK2. The MK1 is not perfect, but I’ve really come to like it. Simply amazing with the 1Z. Still the home amp takes it to a completely different level.


----------



## bmichels (Sep 16, 2018)

Magic pairing: My A&K SP1000 drive the *64Audio U12T *beautifully ! Now I almost listen to this combo more often than to my SP1000+ *Shure KSE1500 ! 






even more confortable with those Mandarin hybrid ear-tips 




*


----------



## davidcotton

Very nice.  About those Mandarin tips though.  I only found them comfortable after taking out the foam!


----------



## smallcaps




----------



## Benz-Fi

Today's carry


----------



## robertjwarren

Hiby R3 / Earsonics ES3


----------



## willywill

My 2nd most used earphone the 64 Audio U6, the Final Audio E2000 take 1st place


----------



## Benz-Fi

Today's pairing


----------



## jasonho

Pick one


----------



## Mitch_maio

*Jasonho*, what is that 4.4mm adapter? Could you please share a link for it.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Mitch_maio said:


> *Jasonho*, what is that 4.4mm adapter? Could you please share a link for it.



musashino LABEL 4.4 mm 5 pole balanced female plug → 2.5 mm 4 pole balanced L character plug conversion cable CP-2544P1/CB【Japan Domestic genuine products】 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071JDDNK6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Ex3PBb9EFYK25


----------



## blazinblazin




----------



## Jayden16

Benz-Fi said:


> Today's carry


Excellent album! Wasn't expecting to see BAAO on this thread.


----------



## iridium7777

that's a nice converter, but christ, for $250 you can buy a whole new cable.



Quasimodosbelfry said:


> musashino LABEL 4.4 mm 5 pole balanced female plug → 2.5 mm 4 pole balanced L character plug conversion cable CP-2544P1/CB【Japan Domestic genuine products】 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071JDDNK6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Ex3PBb9EFYK25


----------



## jasonho

iridium7777 said:


> that's a nice converter, but christ, for $250 you can buy a whole new cable.



It is a "short" cable (Silver coating OFC + high-performance plug "Pentaconn") of its own, so definitely paying a premium for that 

in any case, it shouldn't cost that much.  it should be around US$125 max on amazon japan  .

I also have another cable (see picture below) and often I was asked if I can hear the differences between the 2, my answer is i "feel" there are differerences   But build wise, musashino LABEL products definitely are much better than the other DIY cable I bought from china .


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on IT04 is live now! 

Quite the amazing little IEM, balanced in every possible way, a speedy and punchy bass, a clear and juciy midrange, and an interesting extension in the treble that makes those shine and explode in the most impressive ways  

Also, I still feel the logo looks pretty darn cool, just like a Fender Guitar AMP. 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/ibasso-it04-balance-in-everything.html


----------



## NickleCo

blazinblazin said:


>


Nice set up! Just curious how do you fix files where the album art isnt showing on the wm1a? Just got my wm1a but am noticing that some of the album arts isnt showing.


----------



## blazinblazin (Sep 25, 2018)

DatDudeNic said:


> Nice set up! Just curious how do you fix files where the album art isnt showing on the wm1a? Just got my wm1a but am noticing that some of the album arts isnt showing.


Thanks.
Use program and Tag the audio files with baseline Jpeg or wait for next firmware update


----------



## NickleCo

blazinblazin said:


> Thanks.
> Use program and Tag the audio files with baseline Jpeg or wait for next firmware update


Oh i see thanks  i guess ill be waiting for the next update


----------



## NickleCo

My endgame setup (literally broke) sold both my daps for this one dap, so far its more than exceeding my expectations. Sony wm1a+Zeus xiv


----------



## Podster




----------



## howdy

My idea of true portable!
Hiby R3 W/ LDAC and Sony WH1000XM2.


----------



## Gosod

AnakChan said:


> Spending my Sunday with V-Moda in Starbucks...folks are wondering why I have so many headphones on my table!!
> 
> V-Moda Crossfade Wireless 2 Codex Edition
> 
> ...


Interestingly, they do sound as good as standing....


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

That’s a beautiful iem u got there





blazinblazin said:


>


----------



## ngoduc

With some friends!


----------



## Podster

You for sure have a nice Old Skool collection @ngoduc


----------



## kalibur (Sep 27, 2018)

Tonight's session..


----------



## Paul Graham (Sep 27, 2018)

iPod Classic 7th gen.
Cypherlabs Algorhythm Solo.
Ray Samuels SR-71B "The Blackbird"
Forza Audioworks Interconnects.
Toxic Cables Pigtail.
DIY Balanced Cable.
Audeze iSine 10.


----------



## Marat Sar

Sooo stylish, Paul! These triple stacks and self made cables and so on, the realest stuff out there IMO.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Just a matter of two weeks till the Z5 gives up it's position to the IER-Z1R.*

 _


----------



## liquidrats

TGIF.


----------



## briantf

robertjwarren said:


> Hiby R3 / Earsonics ES3



I've been looking for a case like this that can fit the R3 plus a set of IEMs. Could you link that one you have? Thanks!


----------



## robertjwarren

briantf said:


> I've been looking for a case like this that can fit the R3 plus a set of IEMs. Could you link that one you have? Thanks!


https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/257849-REG/Pelican_1010_028_100_1010_Micro_Case_Clear.html


----------



## Podster




----------



## tracyca

New cable for my rig. ALO Audio deals 29usd


----------



## subguy812




----------



## OverlordRush




----------



## Marat Sar

dx200 amp4 / valentium case / janus dynamic / u18


----------



## singleended5863

Marat Sar said:


> dx200 amp4 / valentium case / janus dynamic / u18



Nice combo in red!


----------



## Marat Sar (Sep 29, 2018)

singleended5863 said:


> Nice combo in red!



Thanks. The filippable Valentium cases are really nice. They've introduced a new design and it's the best I've found for the dx200. They let you mix and match with any colour iem / cable you have too, on Etsy -- so you can mix and match a nice personal look.  have another in black that I'll post one day. All and all, I recommend to dx200 owners. (Especially since case choices for dx200 are slim pickings -- Dignis seems to be boycotting them).

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/VALENTINUM


----------



## Dobrescu George

My take on KZ AS10! 

I think they are rather sweet, inexpensive IEMs with a nice texture, good detail, and overall great value  I invite you to read more in the full review  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/kz-as10-improved-budget-performance.html


----------



## david8613 (Sep 29, 2018)

ibasso dx 150, dgvp dmg, fiio f9


----------



## AnakChan

Paul Graham said:


> iPod Classic 7th gen.
> Cypherlabs Algorhythm Solo.
> Ray Samuels SR-71B "The Blackbird"
> Forza Audioworks Interconnects.
> ...


It's great to see stacks are still alive - esp with old names like RSA and CLAS. I still have my CLAS stack which I haven't pulled out for a long time.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## quodjo105




----------



## Benz-Fi

tracyca said:


> New cable for my rig. ALO Audio deals 29usd


I see it for $29 and when I add to cart it becomes $59 -- darn it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tracyca

I know, I received mine and tried to purchase another and 59usd pops up. I emailed ALO about it but no respond. Still a great deal.


----------



## hemipowered007




----------



## Jazza517

Still going strong after all these years.


----------



## Benz-Fi

Jazza517 said:


> Still going strong after all these years.


I have one for years now, they are tough little daps!


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Is that the one from Massdrop? Can’t believe they mass produced so many headphones within the last 2years.i bought one from the first batch thinking it would be ‘rare’ later on but boy was I wrong.
I like your headphone color.





alphanumerix1 said:


>


----------



## alphanumerix1

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Is that the one from Massdrop? Can’t believe they mass produced so many headphones within the last 2years.i bought one from the first batch thinking it would be ‘rare’ later on but boy was I wrong.
> I like your headphone color.



No its the fostex th610, not massdrop.


----------



## david8613 (Oct 2, 2018)

My set up right now.


----------



## Benz-Fi

david8613 said:


> My set up right now.


No pic?


----------



## nc8000

Benz-Fi said:


> No pic?



No setup


----------



## david8613

Lol...


----------



## popof94




----------



## AudioDwebe

I see a bunch of what I would consider "transportable" in this thread.

But this, my friends, is truly portable!


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## nc8000 (Oct 3, 2018)

In 2007 this was my properly portable rig and it is probably still the portable rig I have loved the most (it had a much more compact LOD made by member punnisher but I don’t have a picture with that one). Dr. Xin SuperMini amp, fatty iPod Nano and Ety ER4 with the P replacement cable from APureSound.


----------



## Jazza517




----------



## kalibur

With the just arrived symbio W tips


----------



## gazzington

Paul Graham said:


> iPod Classic 7th gen.
> Cypherlabs Algorhythm Solo.
> Ray Samuels SR-71B "The Blackbird"
> Forza Audioworks Interconnects.
> ...


Love these old iPod set ups. Brings back memories


----------



## Deftone

AudioDwebe said:


> I see a bunch of what I would consider "transportable" in this thread.
> 
> But this, my friends, is truly portable!



Its a small rig but its got a big sound.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Xperia Z3 bit-perfect to ifi xDSD. Output via 3.5mm balanced to 2.5mm balanced jack. KZ AS10, KZ ZS10, iSine 20, all via 2.5mm balanced cables.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Jazza517 said:


>



Impressions with the ba300s? Love the all black btw.


----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> Its a small rig but its got a big sound.



Agreed gentlemen



 

Dean's singing "Shanling on the corner watching all the girls go by"


----------



## audionewbi

Valoq and Fidelity is one hell of a portable setup.


----------



## NEBULAKERS

Perfect Saturday morning here in Singapore. Coffee, cigarettes, Etymotic  ER4XR, Cayin N5iiS and Dan Siegel...


----------



## Benz-Fi

Podster said:


> Agreed gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's singing "Shanling on the corner watching all the girls go by"


What cable is that? It's pretty!


----------



## AudioDwebe

NEBULAKERS said:


> Perfect Saturday morning here in Singapore. Coffee, cigarettes, Etymotic  ER4XR, Cayin N5iiS and Dan Siegel...



Almost.

Hemispheres by D. Siegel.  That would have been perfect. (insert smiley face here)


----------



## smallcaps

Keeping it simple for the weekend.


----------



## Jazza517

alphanumerix1 said:


> Impressions with the ba300s? Love the all black btw.


The early impression is it add warmth to the output, like adding a spice to the zx300.


----------



## Trapok




----------



## cathee

Trapok said:


>



We've finally reach the point where IEMs are bigger than DAPs


----------



## cj3209

My study rig...Note 9 as a Roon endpoint to Tidal MQA files to iBasso IT04.  Ahhh...


----------



## willywill

DIY headphone stand complete


----------



## cj3209

willywill said:


> DIY headphone stand complete


Looks very futuristic!  Nice!


----------



## hemipowered007

willywill said:


> DIY headphone stand complete



I have those from ikea as wall mounted headphone holders! They work great!


----------



## stuck limo

LG V20 > upgraded KZ cable > KZ ZS3

Really really enjoy the sound. Very easy to listen to. The cable helps brighten up the sound of the ZS3 a bit and it only cost $8 on Ebay. YMMV on the cable. The ZS3 has generally rave reviews.


----------



## Rammoshe

DX200 + Miter case --> Linum Bax --> DE AUD-5x


----------



## Podster

Benz-Fi said:


> What cable is that? It's pretty!



For Inquiring minds

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...764.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d8oM9Ri


----------



## Podster

cathee said:


> We've finally reach the point where IEMs are bigger than DAPs



Well almost, this is a Bluetooth amp as opposed to a DAP


----------



## Benz-Fi

Podster said:


> For Inquiring minds
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...764.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d8oM9Ri


Thank you


----------



## Podster

Benz-Fi said:


> Thank you



You're welcome, anytime

Listening to my paperweight today LOL


----------



## simko

How do you like the mrobo?


----------



## Podster

simko said:


> How do you like the mrobo?



Well the thing is built like a tank and pretty much weighs as much as a Panzer So with the active variable speed control one needs to get used to it's higher pitch outpu and with poorer recordings it can be a little on the bright side but to it's defense it has a certain ambiance that can't be found on some of the dead quite players today. I guess to say correctly one might need to acclimate to it's signature, if you understand it's output one can deal with it and actually prefer some stuff on it I have had a lot of fun with some live recordings on it

Today's ensemble paying homage to Sir Elton, enjoying the "Rocket MO" rig right now Might also be referred to as the "Big Tiny"


----------



## t69p

Campfire Atlas & Questyle QP2R combo


----------



## Jazza517




----------



## jasonho

New pair-up.  Enjoying the sweet vocal music from 蔡琴


----------



## Bina

Podster said:


> Today's ensemble paying homage to Sir Elton, enjoying the "Rocket MO" rig right now Might also be referred to as the "Big Tiny"



Sweet tiny rig.

I always was tempted by the Rockets, almost bought them few years back in Japan. Maybe I should have a look at used market again.


----------



## Podster

Yeah, I stole these babies! Last pair the store had and they let me have them for a Buck Twenty Five


----------



## miusicmene (Oct 10, 2018)

Source: Questyle qp1r, Shanling m0 
Dac: Hugo 2
IEMs: Stax-002 (aka Baby Stax)

I'm in Audio heaven right now.. 

Cheers


----------



## Podster

Can't seem to pull away from the Radsone Ear Studio, really delivers the goods when you absolutely are tied to the cell phone!


----------



## Benz-Fi

Podster said:


> Can't seem to pull away from the Radsone Ear Studio, really delivers the goods when you absolutely are tied to the cell phone!


I hear ya!


----------



## MisterMudd

Podster said:


> Can't seem to pull away from the Radsone Ear Studio, really delivers the goods when you absolutely are tied to the cell phone!


The ES100 literally renewed my faith in audio. Best $ I have ever spent.


----------



## Podster (Oct 11, 2018)

Yep, best way to stream my phone files and the best hands free mic eva! Bought two to have an immediate backup


----------



## Podster




----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on FiiO M7 is live now! 

Pretty lovely little DAP, and with the official price being around 200 USD at this moment, I think it does a great job for the money! Of course, it has a lot of comeptition, but this is something I explore more in-depth in the full review  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/10/fiio-m7-versatile-in-bluetooth.html


----------



## Richsvt

@Dobrescu George 
Great review. Just totally dig you placing your gear amongst nature. Just refreshing to see...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Richsvt said:


> @Dobrescu George
> Great review. Just totally dig you placing your gear amongst nature. Just refreshing to see...



Thank you very much for your kind words  

Autumn is slowly coming to Romania, I am wondering if I'll have snow photos with headphones and gear during the winter, or indoor ones (?)


----------



## ezekiel77

iBasso DX200 (amp8) > Acoustune ARC13 > Acoustune HS-1650CU

Pentaconn goes home. A toxic combination!


----------



## miusicmene

..   or this variation, Stax srs-002 with my Chord Mojo/Poly... a phenomenal match and more portable than with the Hugo 2


----------



## popof94

Polymojo, PWaudio 1960/4 and Jomo Flamenco.


----------



## Gosod

popof94 said:


> Polymojo, PWaudio 1960/4 and Jomo Flamenco.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## koven

@popof94 Nice! Flamenco is the best..


----------



## popof94 (Oct 14, 2018)

koven said:


> @popof94 Nice! Flamenco is the best..


Yeah, I am a big fan of jomo Flamenco and Samba, Flamenco is for my taste the best. I prefer them to Zeus, Fourte or U18. My trio: Flamenco, Lcdi4 and Samba. I like listen them with the chord Polymojo.


----------



## Jazza517




----------



## Podster

I'm thinking I might just start letting my fellow Head-Fi'ers pick my rig of the day for me as it has become hard for me to decide myself anymore As Fred Flintstone would say "A Little DAP'l Do Ya"



 

If your really feeling it go ahead and pic an iem for it as well


----------



## Marat Sar

I don't know _what _to say man... that's, wow.


----------



## Richsvt

@Podster 
You may have a problem, denial can be powerful, lol.
Damn, son, that is impressive...


----------



## willywill

Black Friday and Christmas is around the corner, our collection is about to get bigger


----------



## Deftone

Must be hard to get used to a sound signature when you rotate through so many earphones?


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> I'm thinking I might just start letting my fellow Head-Fi'ers pick my rig of the day for me as it has become hard for me to decide myself anymore As Fred Flintstone would say "A Little DAP'l Do Ya"
> 
> 
> 
> If your really feeling it go ahead and pic an iem for it as well


You a great collector.


----------



## Podster (Oct 15, 2018)

Deftone said:


> Must be hard to get used to a sound signature when you rotate through so many earphones?



I’ve often thought I could have gone all out from the start and buy what was considered TOTL at the time but  like all electronics they become obsolete in no time. I really like the variety and refining these rigs down to something I like listening to, I do need to slow it down though (as my inner conscience says “you think”)!!! 

THX @jmills8 , and all this time I thought the "Great Collector" was Taneleer Tivan. 

I've been shot down on this pairing before (specs don't always translate to sound degradation) Colorfly C3, Topping NX1s w/TFZ Queens


----------



## Benz-Fi

OTG today...


----------



## jmills8




----------



## rasmushorn

Did anyone say portable?


----------



## Podster (Oct 17, 2018)

As a kid I never thought it would happen in my lifetime





Old Skool Pod just can't seem to let go of those wires LOL




Shanling M2, Toneking 8-Tail & RSA Tomahawk

Yeah @willywill , even scarier still is 11/11 gets here before either of those other two


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> I’ve often thought I could have gone all out from the start and buy what was considered TOTL at the time but  like all electronics they become obsolete in no time. I really like the variety and refining these rigs down to something I like listening to, I do need to slow it down though (as my inner conscience says “you think”)!!!
> 
> THX @jmills8 , and all this time I thought the "Great Collector" was Taneleer Tivan.
> 
> I've been shot down on this pairing before (specs don't always translate to sound degradation) Colorfly C3, Topping NX1s w/TFZ Queens


I have bought a lot of different stuff too and often think why didn't I just buy top tier stuff. I do now own a Sony wm1a and a dx200 and I love both. However, I also love my colorfly c3, zishan, iPod 5.5, sansa clip, hiby R3.....


----------



## Benz-Fi

Today's pairing... 
 

I have low end and high end daps/hp/iems - I think every single one brings something different to the table, if it's looks, sound signature and user specific nuances. I really like it all.. If it sounds good and suits me I'm adding it to the collection!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 18, 2018)

Finally some EQ; I'm an EQ virgin. Went to small tip extenders making the longish SpinFits longer. Updated Sony 1Z now to FW 3.0 have added soundstage and tightened bass.  The world is a different place now? Next taking my stock cable in for 4.4mm balanced add. The other 4.4 cable/2pin does't sound as good as 3.5mm single ended stock?


----------



## NaiveSound

Redcarmoose said:


> Finally some EQ: I'm an EQ virgin. Went to small tip extenders making the longish SpinFits longer. Updated Sony 1Z now to FW 3.0 have added soundstage and tightened bass.  The world is a different place now? Next taking my stock cable in for 4.4mm balanced add. The other 4.4 cable/2pin does't sound as good as 3.5mm single ended stock?


Where do you find tone control


----------



## kubig123

NaiveSound said:


> Where do you find tone control



Setting -> Sound Setting -> Equalizer/Tone Control (direct Source has to be off)


----------



## Podster

+1 @kubig123  and awesome shot @Redcarmoose 

After getting the right tips on these TFZ Series 2 SE's we are in business


----------



## Benz-Fi

New headphones ..Portable enough


----------



## Podster

In my Secret Garden with Jr.


----------



## ngoduc

Sony Hi-MD MZ-EH70!


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X

Hard to beat this setup, for sound and comfort. This is the most supple 8 wire cable of this gauge I've used. It's outstanding. plusSound's new insulation is remarkable.


----------



## gazzington

PinkyPowers said:


> DX200>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X
> 
> Hard to beat this setup, for sound and comfort. This is the most supple 8 wire cable of this gauge I've used. It's outstanding. plusSound's new insulation is remarkable.


That looks beautiful, I love my ibasso dx200 with amp8.  I am considering getting either a cayin n5iis or one of the opus daps. My opus 1 screen is no longer responding . What would you recommend? I generally use e5000 iems.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The N5iis is a great choice. But I just received in the mail yesterday the Shanling M5s. This might be a real competitor also. If you were buying today, though, I'd say go with Cayin, as that device is tried and true and has seen lots of firmware revisions.


----------



## gazzington

PinkyPowers said:


> The N5iis is a great choice. But I just received in the mail yesterday the Shanling M5s. This might be a real competitor also. If you were buying today, though, I'd say go with Cayin, as that device is tried and true and has seen lots of firmware revisions.


So you would say the cayin is better than all opus (other than 2)?
Yeah the shanling m5s looks good as does the cayin n8.....


----------



## PinkyPowers

gazzington said:


> So you would say the cayin is better than all opus (other than 2)?
> Yeah the shanling m5s looks good as does the cayin n8.....



Personally, I like the Cayin n5ii more than the Opus1 or 1s. But anyone who's followed my reviews know, I do very much like Opus products. But the N5ii is a special gem in my eyes. They got everything right.


----------



## gazzington

PinkyPowers said:


> Personally, I like the Cayin n5ii more than the Opus1 or 1s. But anyone who's followed my reviews know, I do very much like Opus products. But the N5ii is a special gem in my eyes. They got everything right.


Thanks, the only other one I'm considering is the lotoo paw 5000 mk2 with its blackfin chip


----------



## PinkyPowers

Shanling M5s>LX

LOVE IT!


----------



## Barra

PinkyPowers said:


> DX200>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X
> 
> Hard to beat this setup, for sound and comfort. This is the most supple 8 wire cable of this gauge I've used. It's outstanding. plusSound's new insulation is remarkable.


Have you done a Legend X review?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Barra said:


> Have you done a Legend X review?




But of course. 

https://theheadphonelist.com/weapons-of-power-and-myth-a-review-of-the-empire-ears-legend-x/


----------



## Barra

PinkyPowers said:


> But of course.
> 
> https://theheadphonelist.com/weapons-of-power-and-myth-a-review-of-the-empire-ears-legend-x/


Cool, checking it out now.


----------



## gazzington

PinkyPowers said:


> Shanling M5s>LX
> 
> LOVE IT!


Hmm, maybe I should wait before buying a cayin n5iis!


----------



## PinkyPowers

gazzington said:


> Hmm, maybe I should wait before buying a cayin n5iis!



Unfortunately, if you're waiting for my review, you'll be waiting for a while. I'm well behind on my backlog.


----------



## gazzington

PinkyPowers said:


> Unfortunately, if you're waiting for my review, you'll be waiting for a while. I'm well behind on my backlog.


Lol, no worries. Are your initial thoughts that the shanling may be better?


----------



## PinkyPowers (Oct 21, 2018)

gazzington said:


> Lol, no worries. Are your initial thoughts that the shanling may be better?



No. My initial thoughts are they are more or less on equal footing. In fact, at this early stage of evaluation, I would recommend picking based on features, form factor, storage, hell, even aesthetics. Whichever device appeals to you most. Don't worry so much about sound. They are both nailing it!


----------



## ngoduc

Sharp MD 2000 And Beyond!


----------



## MPNow (Oct 21, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on FiiO M7 is live now!
> 
> Pretty lovely little DAP, and with the official price being around 200 USD at this moment, I think it does a great job for the money! Of course, it has a lot of comeptition, but this is something I explore more in-depth in the full review
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/10/fiio-m7-versatile-in-bluetooth.html



Though I haven't finished all of it, I did enjoy your review. I wasn't aware of the screen placement designed until you mentioned it. I find it quite weird they decided to go with that.

I'm actually quite in need of a dap rather soon. I had an X1 but wanted something with bluetooth support so I ended up getting the Cayin N3. Unfortunately, I've had a recent issue with the display screen not working so I'm back to using the x1 for now. Thing is though, my recently bought bose earbuds don't seem to pair with my transmitter so I'm going to end up using my cheap wired ear phones until I can determine what dap to get.

I'm looking for a DAP thats in the range of $200 and would consider even $300 but nothing above  this. Despite some of the negatives of the X1, and X2 that encouraged me not to buy it, I'm willing to give them another chance. Based on your experience with this device (I'm not sure if they gave you a special review copy version or the real consumer version) would you mind letting me know how the UI is (is it quicker) and the track scanning speed? If I had any criticism of the X1 it would be the incredibly slow track scanning speed it takes to go through each song compared to the N3 which doesn't take as long (bout 5 minutes). The only other criticism would of been the occasional freezing of the screen, but you had mentioned that crashes didn't occur during your review period.

Lack of wifi isn't a big deal as I'm not a streaming person myself though I have recently used band camp for listening to artists so I'm open to daps that utilize wifi as well.


----------



## RAFA

ngoduc said:


> Sharp MD 2000 And Beyond!



This must be something JDM.


----------



## audionewbi

Old meets new, both with plenty love to walnuts. Every time I get a new headphone out of habit I first plug it into my old colourfly C4.


----------



## ezekiel77

My thoughts on the FiiO BTR3 Bluetooth DAC and headphone amplifier.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr3.23354/reviews#review-21052


----------



## ngoduc

RAFA said:


> This must be something JDM.


What did you mean JDM?
Japanese Domestic Market?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 22, 2018)

qdc Anole V3 IEM #817993
Sony NW-WM1A Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 2.0
Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm


----------



## Podster

Shanling M3s, Fengru R7.8 Jazz w/Opera Facrtory OM1's


----------



## Dobrescu George

MPNow said:


> Though I haven't finished all of it, I did enjoy your review. I wasn't aware of the screen placement designed until you mentioned it. I find it quite weird they decided to go with that.
> 
> I'm actually quite in need of a dap rather soon. I had an X1 but wanted something with bluetooth support so I ended up getting the Cayin N3. Unfortunately, I've had a recent issue with the display screen not working so I'm back to using the x1 for now. Thing is though, my recently bought bose earbuds don't seem to pair with my transmitter so I'm going to end up using my cheap wired ear phones until I can determine what dap to get.
> 
> ...



I found M7 to be fairly quick, but I am not sure if the scanning speed is quick enough, I never scan my entire library and time the process, since I typically only need to do that once  

I confirmed with FiiO, the version I have is the retail version, exactly the same everyone will be getting. I had no crashes, but then again, I have a really clean collection of files, which may be why I tend to get very few crashes in general


----------



## Deftone

Do you also have matching outfits to go with the portables @Podster ?


----------



## Dobrescu George

ESS 422H Headphones


----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> Do you also have matching outfits to go with the portables @Podster ?



Why yes, yes I do


----------



## Podster

This was rather difficult to find but even Barney can be an Audio-fool now LOL


----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DP-S1->Phatlab Phantasy->Advanced GT3 Superbass


----------



## Podster

I love that Phatlab just wish it was half it's size


----------



## kukkurovaca

Podster said:


> I love that Phatlab just wish it was half it's size



And a quarter its MSRP.  (Which is what I paid for mine, TY eBay, lol)


----------



## ezekiel77

FiiO M9 > HanSound Audio Zen 8 > Empire Ears Legend X


----------



## Mellowship

Podster said:


> I love that Phatlab just wish it was half it's size


It would be called Shlimlab then!


----------



## ngoduc

Kenwood F5R&Sony Headphone


----------



## Podster

Mellowship said:


> It would be called Shlimlab then!



Right, just like "Skinny Girl" wines you pay more for less LOL

Going "Old Skool" today at least for me it is Love the way the N5 plays with the C421, I also think the ED11's were dismissed a little early by the KZ crowd or maybe it was just that those big giant ZS1's with the Garden Hose size cable came out before the 11's made the rounds


----------



## Mellowship

It is great how people here still use MDs! 
I have some recordings I cannot find in any other format, and some live concerts I recorded back in the day. The portable recorder I had back in the day is long gone, but I still keep this chepo player running on a single AA battery.
 
This is a very complex setup, do not try this at home...


----------



## Mellowship

Podster said:


> Right, just like "Skinny Girl" wines you pay more for less LOL
> 
> Going "Old Skool" today at least for me it is Love the way the N5 plays with the C421, I also think the ED11's were dismissed a little early by the KZ crowd or maybe it was just that those big giant ZS1's with the Garden Hose size cable came out before the 11's made the rounds



I missed the ED11, not in my collection...  never got the ZS1 and 2, nor the ZN1... went straight from ATE, EDSE, ED9 to the ZS3.


----------



## Podster

Mellowship said:


> I missed the ED11, not in my collection...  never got the ZS1 and 2, nor the ZN1... went straight from ATE, EDSE, ED9 to the ZS3.



You got a label warning for that MD setup do ya LOL 

Yeah I had ED10's, 11's, EDSE, EDS1 and of course multiple ED9's and still the iem that I considered getting KZ off the ground and which turned many into a fan As you can see from the shot I just posted in KZ thread I had the original amped ZS1's, ZS1 and the ZN1 with the copper garden hoses for cables and bass to rattle yo brains Better stop my idle banter so some people can post their daily rigs Pardon the Pod P Rig Lovers


----------



## fiascogarcia (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## named name




----------



## alphanumerix1

OOOFT my end game portable stack right there ^


----------



## alphanumerix1

named name said:


>



Can you post my photos from the back, would love to see how it stacks.


----------



## ngoduc

Mellowship said:


> It is great how people here still use MDs!
> I have some recordings I cannot find in any other format, and some live concerts I recorded back in the day. The portable recorder I had back in the day is long gone, but I still keep this chepo player running on a single AA battery.
> 
> This is a very complex setup, do not try this at home...


Happy when see your gears!


----------



## named name

alphanumerix1 said:


> Can you post my photos from the back, would love to see how it stacks.



It is a KSE 1200 connected to a WM1A


----------



## alphanumerix1

named name said:


> It is a KSE 1200 connected to a WM1A



Yeah I know but can you post a photo on the kse1200 on the back of the wm1a?


----------



## named name (Oct 28, 2018)

alphanumerix1 said:


> Yeah I know but can you post a photo on the kse1200 on the back of the wm1a?


----------



## alphanumerix1

named name said:


>



Looks good thank you


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Peridoic Audio Be and Ti is live now! 

All in all, I think those are great buys for their value, and if you like a thicc sound, you should find a lot of happiness with them!  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/10/periodic-audio-titanium-and-beryllium.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/periodic-audio-titanium-ti.22419/reviews#review-21094


----------



## singleended58




----------



## cj3209

Office rig of the day:  LG G7 + JHA-Angies.  MQA sounds pretty good.


----------



## Gosod

audionewbi said:


> Old meets new, both with plenty love to walnuts. Every time I get a new headphone out of habit I first plug it into my old colourfly C4.


That looks nice dude!


----------



## funkymartyn

Mellowship said:


> It is great how people here still use MDs!
> I have some recordings I cannot find in any other format, and some live concerts I recorded back in the day. The portable recorder I had back in the day is long gone, but I still keep this chepo player running on a single AA battery.
> 
> This is a very complex setup, do not try this at home...


Assume you in the mini disc Facebook forum.


----------



## funkymartyn

My portable recorders...


----------



## funkymartyn

And a player only.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

If Sony had thought to add both storage and minidisc capabilities, minidisc could have survived





funkymartyn said:


> My portable recorders...





funkymartyn said:


> And a player only.


----------



## Mellowship

funkymartyn said:


> Assume you in the mini disc Facebook forum.


Oh I'm not. Gonna look for it though.


----------



## Mellowship

funkymartyn said:


> Assume you in the mini disc Facebook forum.


Didn't find. Can you send me a link please?


----------



## PinkyPowers

M5s>X8 Silver+Gold>Custom Art Prototype


----------



## melons

Left my DAP at work but here's the iem's, with OE Cable (1st pic) and with Forza Hybrid Cable (2nd pic)


----------



## Deftone

cj3209 said:


> Office rig of the day:  LG G7 + JHA-Angies. * MQA sounds pretty good.*



wooaah


----------



## funkymartyn

Mellowship said:


> Didn't find. Can you send me a link please?


The Facebook mini disc group is a closed group..I tried to copy and share the group but can't do it... just look under  Mini Disc  on Facebook.....but remember this is the UK one.


----------



## funkymartyn

DONTGIVEUP said:


> If Sony had thought to add both storage and minidisc capabilities, minidisc could have survived


Good points...but compared to cassette and cd at the time , mini disc should have been allowed to carry on. The blanks were cheap really..I only bought a few of the  1gb discs. And not used them yet.   Been using my other 200 normal discs... Great for recording direct from radio shows......if not on a podcast or play again...Tec
Also good for recording live events.....as two of my players can record with a Mic....And good for recording vinyl direct from hi fi into mini disc....via. optical or audio leads... Even though I use. Mp3,  Audio players  I still love this format.


----------



## Mellowship

funkymartyn said:


> Good points...but compared to cassette and cd at the time , mini disc should have been allowed to carry on. The blanks were cheap really..I only bought a few of the  1gb discs. And not used them yet.   Been using my other 200 normal discs... Great for recording direct from radio shows......if not on a podcast or play again...Tec
> Also good for recording live events.....as two of my players can record with a Mic....And good for recording vinyl direct from hi fi into mini disc....via. optical or audio leads... Even though I use. Mp3,  Audio players  I still love this format.


And for editing the recordings, MiniDisk is also fast and uncomplicated. Even for writing titles. My MDS-JE510 came with this huge remote with complete keyboard.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Audiophile Computer + Feliks Echo + Edifier S1000DB


----------



## cathee

Dobrescu George said:


> Audiophile Computer + Feliks Echo + Edifier S1000DB



Damn... How big are the pockets on your cargo shorts?


----------



## bvng3540

cathee said:


> Damn... How big are the pockets on your cargo shorts?


You didn't know? He got a shrink machine, whenever he leave the house, he shrink it down for portable used


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 31, 2018)

Sony XBA-Z5 No. #017526 Triple Comfort Large

Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.0

Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> Audiophile Computer + Feliks Echo + Edifier S1000DB



Portable?


----------



## alphanumerix1

Dobrescu George said:


> Audiophile Computer + Feliks Echo + Edifier S1000DB



cool portable setup.


----------



## Dobrescu George

cathee said:


> Damn... How big are the pockets on your cargo shorts?



So bit that there's a "pcoket universe" in there  



Deftone said:


> Portable?



Not quite. Though, it is transportable, I take this when I move by car to a new location during holidays  



alphanumerix1 said:


> cool portable setup.



Thank you  

Glueing the speakears to me head does me wonders  

---

On a more serious note, since I'm also looking into desktop AMPs and headphones now, is there a dedicated thread for desktop photos?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Dobrescu George said:


> On a more serious note, since I'm also looking into desktop AMPs and headphones now, is there a dedicated thread for desktop photos?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here.397869/


----------



## Dobrescu George

mathi8vadhanan said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here.397869/



Cool, Thank you


----------



## ngoduc

funkymartyn said:


> Good points...but compared to cassette and cd at the time , mini disc should have been allowed to carry on. The blanks were cheap really..I only bought a few of the  1gb discs. And not used them yet.   Been using my other 200 normal discs... Great for recording direct from radio shows......if not on a podcast or play again...Tec
> Also good for recording live events.....as two of my players can record with a Mic....And good for recording vinyl direct from hi fi into mini disc....via. optical or audio leads... Even though I use. Mp3,  Audio players  I still love this format.




 Recording direct from CD Player!


----------



## DONTGIVEUP (Nov 1, 2018)

Sony added their propietary media stick in one of their later discmans (don’t remember which one). But Apple caught them with their pants down with the iPod and it too so long for them to come up with a mp3 player with external storage that now we are paying $1000 over so that they can catch up with their loss. 





funkymartyn said:


> Good points...but compared to cassette and cd at the time , mini disc should have been allowed to carry on. The blanks were cheap really..I only bought a few of the  1gb discs. And not used them yet.   Been using my other 200 normal discs... Great for recording direct from radio shows......if not on a podcast or play again...Tec
> Also good for recording live events.....as two of my players can record with a Mic....And good for recording vinyl direct from hi fi into mini disc....via. optical or audio leads... Even though I use. Mp3,  Audio players  I still love this format.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

ngoduc said:


> Recording direct from CD Player!


Is it better than directly adding mp3 320kbps via SonicStage? For one I don’t have to wait 60 mins until the disc is full. Does it save it in cd format?


----------



## ngoduc

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Is it better than directly adding mp3 320kbps via SonicStage? For one I don’t have to wait 60 mins until the disc is full. Does it save it in cd format?


Yes, it's better than MP3 format. Recorded in real time, you can enjoy the music among! Saved in Mini disk, the quality less than CD format


----------



## cathee

Dobrescu George said:


> So bit that there's a "pcoket universe" in there
> 
> Not quite. Though, it is transportable, I take this when I move by car to a new location during holidays
> 
> ...



Glad you got the joke, sometimes they don't come across as clearly online. But really enjoy your posts!


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> M5s>X8 Silver+Gold>Custom Art Prototype



That is one clean shot Pinky, tell me how sweet that 5s sounds (Probably should post a "Don't Feed the Animals" sign here) LOL 

@ngoduc that's a very sweet picture as always yourself

Been is this getup all day now and it is truly hard for me to fathom this entire rig is<$250 bones


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is ready! My review on E5000 from Final Audio  

You'll instantly fall in love with this one, an amazing IEM in every way possible, master of all, natural, thick, lush and really dynamic  I invite you to read more in the full article  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/final-e5000-thick-sound-delight.html


----------



## Deftone

Good to see they quickly moved away from the horrendous F7200


----------



## kendosperling (Nov 2, 2018)

Calyx M - PW No.5 - Avara AV2 - Singersongwriter ... just great.


----------



## gazzington

kendosperling said:


> Calyx M - PW No.5 - Avara AV2 - Singersongwriter ... just great.


My calyx m arrived yesterday. Going to have a listen today


----------



## gazzington

kendosperling said:


> Calyx M - PW No.5 - Avara AV2 - Singersongwriter ... just great.


Do you know if any phones screen protector is a good match for the calyx m. I want a case too but these are hard to find now


----------



## kendosperling

gazzington said:


> My calyx m arrived yesterday. Going to have a listen today


I think you will be very happy with the sound...especially if you like clear and life like vocals...therefor have fun! But be patient with the UI


----------



## kendosperling

gazzington said:


> Do you know if any phones screen protector is a good match for the calyx m. I want a case too but these are hard to find now


I don't use a case or a screenprotector. I put it in a microfiberbag for transport because i don't use it much on the go and much more in the office or at home.

But I found something:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Calyx-M-...ype-Full-Cover-Screen-Protector-/221505363631

Additionally mine came with a leathercase which i don't use. If you like we can arange something


----------



## MisterMudd

Podster said:


> That is one clean shot Pinky, tell me how sweet that 5s sounds (Probably should post a "Don't Feed the Animals" sign here) LOL
> 
> @ngoduc that's a very sweet picture as always yourself
> 
> Been is this getup all day now and it is truly hard for me to fathom this entire rig is<$250 bones


What's under the player?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> Good to see they quickly moved away from the horrendous F7200



I do not know what F7200 is


----------



## Podster

MisterMudd said:


> What's under the player?



That would be the very sweet and clean Topping NX2 amp, was a big leap on the NX1 for it's shielding of outside interference


----------



## Rhino73

Dobrescu George said:


> I do not know what F7200 is


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-f7200.21785/reviews


----------



## jmills8

Rhino73 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-f7200.21785/reviews


Man if you want basically vocals yeah. I tried their new iems with : one DD driver, 3 BA Driver and a 2 driver and they were soso.


----------



## Rhino73

jmills8 said:


> Man if you want basically vocals yeah. I tried their new iems with : one DD driver, 3 BA Driver and a 2 driver and they were soso.



I'll take your word for it. Thanks.


----------



## Mellowship

Podster said:


> That would be the very sweet and clean Topping NX2 amp, was a big leap on the NX1 for it's shielding of outside interference


----------



## Mellowship

I was all against using smartphones for music, and using wireless headphones...

Well, lately I've been having some fun with these:

 

Honor 8 with Android 8 / EMUI 8
Hiby Music app
AKG Y45bt


----------



## bvng3540

My pot of gold


----------



## Podster

Mellowship said:


> I was all against using smartphones for music, and using wireless headphones...
> 
> Well, lately I've been having some fun with these:
> 
> ...



You want to make your phone music sound better? I suggest a Radsone ES-100 of course you would have to probably go back to wired since the Bluetooth is working from the phone to the ES-100 but on the bright side you can go SE or balanced on your cable Probably one of my best purchases in this hobby to date of course YMMV


----------



## Mellowship

That Radsone has great reviews indeed. But like you said, back to cables... It sure let's you handle your phone without anything attached to it, and balanced... That's a path I'm yet to step through...
My alternative to great sound on the phone it's still wired: the mighty Hidizs Sonata.


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> You want to make your phone music sound better? I suggest a Radsone ES-100 of course you would have to probably go back to wired since the Bluetooth is working from the phone to the ES-100 but on the bright side you can go SE or balanced on your cable Probably one of my best purchases in this hobby to date of course YMMV


Patiently awaiting delivery of same.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Just for fun.


----------



## MisterMudd

Podster said:


> That would be the very sweet and clean Topping NX2 amp, was a big leap on the NX1 for it's shielding of outside interference


Thanks Podster. You just kept me from a purchasing mistake. I have had the NX1 in my Amazon cart for a while, on the fence about buying it. I think I will just up the dollars and get the NX2. Thanks


----------



## Podster

MisterMudd said:


> Thanks Podster. You just kept me from a purchasing mistake. I have had the NX1 in my Amazon cart for a while, on the fence about buying it. I think I will just up the dollars and get the NX2. Thanks



My pleasure, the reason I know it’s better is I own the NX1 too as well as the NX1s. The original 1 is a powerful amp but it had issues with rfi/emi which was corrected in the latter models.  Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## OPrwtos

My nx4DSD strapped to my phone case with velcro. I cant understand why people use those rubber bands when you can use velcro. Its nice and clean. Also i havent seen people with my colour scheme before, or with any colour scheme for that matter :/ 

Might post a pic with everything connected (phone + headphones) next week.


----------



## Deftone

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Just for fun.



Looks perfect for a pocket.


----------



## MisterMudd

Deftone said:


> Looks perfect for a pocket.


So, that's why they call them cargo shorts!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Rhino73 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-f7200.21785/reviews



I see, thank you  

Those had a funky little appearance


----------



## ipaulpereira

Afternoon journaling with N5ii x hd580 + cardas cable


----------



## navydragon




----------



## gazzington

navydragon said:


>


What amp is that?


----------



## PinkyPowers

While mired in controversy, the Light Harmonic Stella is truly outstanding.
It possesses effortless, full-bodied neutrality, with top-tier staging. Stella is highly resolving, yet soothing all throughout the higher frequencies. With its colorless, accurate tone, and I can see Stella becoming a favorite for many audiophiles.


----------



## navydragon

gazzington said:


> What amp is that?


It's a Little Bear B4 with a custom skin.


----------



## gazzington

navydragon said:


> It's a Little Bear B4 with a custom skin.


Looks really cool. Where do you get the skins for the amp and zishan?


----------



## navydragon

gazzington said:


> Looks really cool. Where do you get the skins for the amp and zishan?


Yeah it does look cool.  Here's another one for my zishan z1.




Ordered them from https://www.facebook.com/YAPUnltd/
 Though they're located in the philippines.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys my review of the IMR R1 is up. A pleasant little bass monster.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/imr-acoustics-r1.22682/reviews#review-21124


----------



## willywill

After 10 years on Android I had to switch to a stupid iPhone, wish the OnePlus  6T was around 3 weeks go


----------



## Podster




----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


>


What are the secret gardens like?


----------



## Podster

For a single DD they are fantastic across the entire spectrum, IMO TFZ has found the right combination with this driver, shell and tuning to claim these as their current Flagship offering. I highly recommend them and if you have a chance to get them on the $149.99 MassDrop run I'm sure you would agree they really sound sweet and not to mention one of the best looking iem's I own now


----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DP-S1->new-to-me RSA SR-71->GT3 Superbass

The DP-S1 and the SR-71A are almost exactly the same height and width, although the SR-71A is much thicker and much heavier.


----------



## milesjunkie

kukkurovaca said:


> Onkyo DP-S1->new-to-me RSA SR-71->GT3 Superbass
> 
> The DP-S1 and the SR-71A are almost exactly the same height and width, although the SR-71A is much thicker and much heavier.


I can remember when RSA gear had this enormous cult following. Ray was way ahead of his time. Maybe I’ll dig out my headamp pico of the same vintage.


----------



## Bosk

milesjunkie said:


> I can remember when RSA gear had this enormous cult following.


Yes indeed, on par with those Singlepower tube amps which were also FOTM back in those days.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 6, 2018)

_*
https://www.amazon.com/1MORE-Earphones-Headphones-Waterproof-Compatible/dp/B01H7KQ1Q2*_

_*Daily drivers.*_


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Podster

milesjunkie said:


> I can remember when RSA gear had this enormous cult following. Ray was way ahead of his time. Maybe I’ll dig out my headamp pico of the same vintage.



Ray is one of the best and makes some of the best gears available, his home gear IMHO is on par with the likes of Levinson, Krell, Mac, Luxman, BAT, Rowland and I guess this list could keep going but Ray can hang with the best in the industry. I was always been amazed at the SQ and battery life of my Tomahawk

For sure one of my first amps as evidenced here with ancient UE's and classic 30GB U2 Pod


----------



## fiascogarcia

All right!  Let's call it Ray Samuels appreciation day!  Here's my retro setup with his wonderful Blackbird and original CLAS!


----------



## kukkurovaca

Podster said:


> Ray is one of the best and makes some of the best gears available, his home gear IMHO is on par with the likes of Levinson, Krell, Mac, Luxman, BAT, Rowland and I guess this list could keep going but Ray can hang with the best in the industry. I was always been amazed at the SQ and battery life of my Tomahawk
> 
> For sure one of my first amps as evidenced here with ancient UE's and classic 30GB U2 Pod



That is an amazing cable.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Audirect Whistle   

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/audirect-whistle-affordable-clear-fun.html


----------



## Podster

Rush-ing the Queens with a pair of X's


----------



## jmills8

Carried this around town.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Carried this around town.



Dude, that would for sure get you jacked, be like having your Rolli lifted LOL


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Dude, that would for sure get you jacked, be like having your Rolli lifted LOL


I can see that happening but most taking public trains, buses have no idea what it is.


----------



## Podster

Yeah, I was just pullin' yo leg a little, nice player


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Yeah, I was just pullin' yo leg a little, nice player


Well you not wrong, they might go after the Gold.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jmills8 said:


> Carried this around town.


 

I myself only carry my cheap gear in public; no reason to cause unneeded attention.


----------



## Deftone

With IERZ1R you would look like a walking jewellery store


----------



## gazzington

I only use cheaper stuff in public. Benjie and monks earbuds is a favourite of mine for the outside world


----------



## 13candles

Finally decided to jump in and order this really fine Aesopica case and it arrived within 3days!!! 

Do pardon my excitement though...


----------



## jmills8 (Nov 9, 2018)

Store the gear in my back pack while In coaching a class.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Found a minty iPod Video 5th Generation, and a NOS XtremeMac MicroShield.


----------



## subguy812

Redcarmoose said:


> I myself only carry my cheap gear in public; no reason to cause unneeded attention.


Those are sweet...you should be proud


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Great clear case.... I have the IPod Classic 5.5, which is the U2 special version and would like to see if that case fit.

Where did you get the case?  Thanks!


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Nov 12, 2018)

ruthieandjohn said:


> Great clear case.... I have the IPod Classic 5.5, which is the U2 special version and would like to see if that case fit.
> 
> Where did you get the case?  Thanks!



eBay, not sure if they have anymore in stock. The seller only had one. It seems all of the good and well branded cases for the 5th Generation Video and 7th generation Classic iPods are slowly disappearing to none. There are a few generic branded cases, but not sure about their quality.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Onkyo DP-S1->RSA SR-71A->Modhouse Argon


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Pulled something out of the closet.
Can’t believe it still works. It isn’t even opened yet to replace battery!


----------



## karloil (Nov 12, 2018)

I thought I'm done with audio - but this dap piqued my audio genes again


----------



## jmills8

karloil said:


> I though I'm done with audio - but this dap piqued my audio genes again


Dont tell me its the AK1000M.


----------



## karloil

jmills8 said:


> Dont tell me its the AK1000M.



SP1000M? Oh no, not willing to drop that amount in audio again. it's a DX150.


----------



## jmills8

karloil said:


> SP1000M? Oh no, not willing to drop that amount in audio again. it's a DX150.


I wasnt impressed with the M.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## cprime

^The DM6...hearing good things about them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 12, 2018)

cprime said:


> ^The DM6...hearing good things about them.



I was trying out a store full of Chi-Fi and landed on them (they beat everything under $500.....easy), only to log onto Head-Fi and realize there was some solid hoopla going on. Still need to try them out with my better gear back home, but so far so good.


----------



## NickleCo

My undeniable favorite set up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://imgur.com/gallery/esGqPHp


----------



## ngoduc

The last of MD Sony!


----------



## Podster (Nov 13, 2018)

DJtheAudiophile said:


> eBay, not sure if they have anymore in stock. The seller only had one. It seems all of the good and well branded cases for the 5th Generation Video and 7th generation Classic iPods are slowly disappearing to none. There are a few generic branded cases, but not sure about their quality.



THX, I'll see what kind of info I can find in some searches, I keep "Me Precious" in the impervious "Yo-Tank" until I find one of those clear ones if they have not gone by way of the Do-Do Bird


----------



## Angertobi

Ready for Tonmeistertagung in Cologne and Audiovista Krefeld with portable setup 

Powerbank > RME Adi2Dac > Analog Squared Paper TU-05 Amp > ....test headphones


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Podster said:


> THX, I'll see what kind of info I can find in some searches, I keep "Me Precious" in the impervious "Yo-Tank" until I find one of those clear ones if they have not gone by way of the Do-Do Bird



I have one of those too! I’ll take a picture of them later.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Tin Audio T2 and T2 Pro  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/Tin-T2-T2Pro-Open-Stage.html


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Tin Audio T2 and T2 Pro
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/Tin-T2-T2Pro-Open-Stage.html



Great shots (as usual) but how do you tell them apart? Even the cables look the same, it's the tips right 

Playin' a little Beastie Boys on the DMG's right now


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Great shots (as usual) but how do you tell them apart? Even the cables look the same, it's the tips right
> 
> Playin' a little Beastie Boys on the DMG's right now



Thank you! 

Alkso, the DMG is also lovely! 

About Tin T2, you can't tell them apart, if you placed in the same tips... They are exactly the same on the outside...


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Alkso, the DMG is also lovely!
> 
> About Tin T2, you can't tell them apart, if you placed in the same tips... They are exactly the same on the outside...



THX, I like them a lot and actually got the DM6's for $138 on 11/11 and hoping they are sweet too. Just asked about the T2's as I have them and was wondering if the Pro was a big step up?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> THX, I like them a lot and actually got the DM6's for $138 on 11/11 and hoping they are sweet too. Just asked about the T2's as I have them and was wondering if the Pro was a big step up?



It seems like some batches of the T2Pro were brighter than the T2 original, while the sample I have has a bit more bass actually, and it sounds more balanced than the original. 

Let's say I wasn't that much of a fan of T2, they were maybe a bit too thin and bright and a bit too rolled off, compared with my personal tastes, but T2Pro really makes a good example of how an "open" experience should sound like


----------



## Wyville

Empire Ears Phantom - PlusSound X6 Tri-Copper - Astell & Kern AK70


----------



## stuck limo

New stack addition: LG V20 > Aclear > Fiio A5. (A5 is new)


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>



Nice Redcar, got the black and see thru blue ones eh! So how does the DM6 sound on that dedicated player?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 14, 2018)

Podster said:


> Nice Redcar, got the black and see thru blue ones eh! So how does the DM6 sound on that dedicated player?



Well, as most know it’s silly good sounding for $199 or less.....but as always tip fit is absolutely crucial (I use Sony Hybrid Tips). In the end the DM6 is transparent enough to reveal source personality and quality. Though.............at this price and for all they do perfectly right..............they would not have the extra dimensional midrange quality for those who concentrate on vocals. I’m listening to Ghost Prequel in 24bit........the song “Rats” and the vocals are perfect. Though this is with the 1A which is actually maybe better for them as the 1A does not have the added bass and treble boost of the 1Z?..........so less slight V going on. But at times I could guess folks into vocals could want more vocal presence. I listen to rock and EDM, so all’s well.

In a nutshell.........yep.....they scale up nice, and continue even past with  desktop gear.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, as most know it’s silly good sounding for $199 or less.....but as always tip fit is absolutely crucial (I use Sony Hybrid Tips). In the end the DM6 is transparent enough to reveal source personality and quality. Though.............at this price and for all they do perfectly right..............they would not have the extra dimensional midrange quality for those who concentrate on vocals. I’m listening to Ghost Prequel in 24bit........the song “Rats” and the vocals are perfect. Though this is with the 1A which is actually maybe better for them as the 1A does not have the added bass and treble boost of the 1Z?..........so less slight V going on. But at times I could guess folks into vocals could want more vocal presence. I listen to rock and EDM, so all’s well.
> 
> In a nutshell.........yep.....they scale up nice, and continue even past with  desktop gear.



Oh, you also like Ghost? 

Me likey their latest video, with Dance Macabre


----------



## ranfan

Wyville said:


> Empire Ears Phantom - PlusSound X6 Tri-Copper - Astell & Kern AK70


Puppies!


----------



## Wyville

ranfan said:


> Puppies!


We are so depressed right now, we are not allowed pets in our new home. But we do have a Leonberger living across the road!  

Got some shiny (very shiny!) new things in as well (on loan from Nic)...

Dita Fealty and Rhapsodio Galaxy V2


----------



## Podster (Nov 15, 2018)

Wyville said:


> We are so depressed right now, we are not allowed pets in our new home. But we do have a Leonberger living across the road!
> 
> Got some shiny (very shiny!) new things in as well (on loan from Nic)...
> 
> Dita Fealty and Rhapsodio Galaxy V2



Nic's a good man I'm curious about the V2's Sorry bout yo pet issue Great shot of the AK/EE's too


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Nic's a good man I'm curious about the V2's Sorry bout yo pet issue Great shot of the AK/EE's too


Thanks! I have not had much time with them yet, but the V2's are quite special. They are very detail-oriented and make my Phantom sound positively veiled. I was a little worried about them because I knew the treble would be quite prominent and I have some treble sensitivity, but I have had no issues whatsoever. The thing that really attracts me to their sound is the bass. It is not bass-head territory, yet despite being quite a bass-head myself, I find the bass of the V2's incredibly satisfying and a great quality.

So in short; incredible bass, but mids and treble might be a bit too bright and detailed for some (the bass does not touch the mids or treble in any way). 

I find them really good fun and they certainly have a character to them. Neutral/uncoloured, yet anything but boring.


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 15, 2018)

Was browsing through my phones photos and found this little beauty Pioneer 300r>Campfire Nova (with razer hammerhead tips)


----------



## Podster




----------



## willywill

Balanced SE5215 >Sony PHA3 >Tidal Hifi


----------



## AnakChan (Nov 17, 2018)

V-Moda CFW2 Codex with iBasso DX200 Oreo beta 2 via LDAC


----------



## floydfan33

Keeping it pretty compact today. AK SR15 and the CA Vegas


----------



## singleended5863

floydfan33 said:


> Keeping it pretty compact today. AK SR15 and the CA Vegas



AKSR15 looks nice! I might get one for the EE CIEM Spartans.


----------



## ngoduc

Panasonic Cassette &Jelly Galaxy!


----------



## Deftone

floydfan33 said:


> Keeping it pretty compact today. AK SR15 and the CA Vegas


 
That screen protector


----------



## floydfan33

Just waiting for a tempered glass protector : )


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Magaosi K5 *_


----------



## Marat Sar

ngoduc said:


> Panasonic Cassette &Jelly Galaxy!



Stylish combo. How's the Jelly Galaxy?


----------



## Dobrescu George

AnakChan said:


> V-Moda CFW2 Codex with iBasso DX200 Oreo beta 2 via LDAC



What did you use to take that photo, looks quite stunning


----------



## AnakChan

Dobrescu George said:


> What did you use to take that photo, looks quite stunning


Olympus Pen-F with a Panasonic m4/3 20/1.7 lens. The photo has been Snapseed-ed though for contrast/glow/vignetting.

I don’t use software shallow depth-of-field anymore as it’s limited control of where I wanna DoF on multiple control points.


----------



## milesjunkie

Sigh...some sweet iRiver vintage action. Yum.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Redcarmoose said:


> _*Magaosi K5 *_



Great shot


----------



## stuck limo

Frankenstein rig. 

Samsung S7 > iFi iPurifier3 > Dragonfly Black 1.5


----------



## Podster

Samba Pa Ti


----------



## crabdog

Ooh, I gotta got into this!


----------



## B9Scrambler

HiFi E.T. MA8 -> KEF M200. These two physically massive products deserve each other 

​


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> HiFi E.T. MA8 -> KEF M200. These two physically massive products deserve each other
> 
> ​



Do you have a shot where that soldier actually has that DAP in his backpack I give it to them for the incorporated ear hooks and what's not to like about a square jack housing That massive comment reminds me of one of my "Big Bodied" rigs of old Techne's on Aune A2/B1 combo, I'm not really sure the A2 has anymore inside it than a Benjie S5 LOL


----------



## davidcotton

Custom Art Fibae 2 universal in clear and Shanling m0.  I'm starting to resent having to take anything bigger in to work to be honest!


----------



## howdy

Still one of favorite rigs!
Onkyo DP-X1 and Alclair RSM CIEMs!


----------



## Deftone

davidcotton said:


> Custom Art Fibae 2 universal in clear and Shanling m0.  I'm starting to resent having to take anything bigger in to work to be honest!



The BA in that looks huge!


----------



## davidcotton

Deftone said:


> The BA in that looks huge!


It's a dual driver, so I assume that's the bass and mids.  The smaller one for treble I'll post later.  It's tiny and nestles just before the nozzle itself.


----------



## davidcotton

There you go that's the smaller of the two!


----------



## Dobrescu George

FLC 8N is one heck of a IEM, or rather, it is 36 IEMs in one! 36 different signatures combined in one midrange IEM, and they are all nice ones, not low quality ones  

You can read more in my in-depth article, the most in-depth article written about it to date!  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/King-Of-Versatility.html


----------



## hke3g2006

SONY WM1Z + Crystal Cable Dream Duet + FAudio Major


----------



## Dobrescu George

hke3g2006 said:


> SONY WM1Z + Crystal Cable Dream Duet + FAudio Major



CRISPP PHOTOS


----------



## crabdog

Soundaware M2Pro, Phatlab Sassy II, Campfire Audio Cascade. Testing the M2Pro's Pure Line Out mode.


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> FLC 8N is one heck of a IEM, or rather, it is 36 IEMs in one! 36 different signatures combined in one midrange IEM, and they are all nice ones, not low quality ones
> 
> You can read more in my in-depth article, the most in-depth article written about it to date!
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/King-Of-Versatility.html



Nice read on the 8N's DG Love my 8S



 

Today's ear treats are:


----------



## Wyville

The gorgeous sounding Dita Fealty (review coming soon)...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Nice read on the 8N's DG Love my 8S
> 
> 
> 
> Today's ear treats are:



Thank you! Happy you liked the article! 

FLC does nice IEMs  

Maybe I'll also look into 8S soon! 



Wyville said:


> The gorgeous sounding Dita Fealty (review coming soon)...



They seem nice! Can't wait to get a hold of them!


----------



## Wyville

Dobrescu George said:


> They seem nice! Can't wait to get a hold of them!


They are indeed very nice. When you get hold of them, do give yourself plenty of time with them. At least for me I found the sound got better the more I adjusted to it, especially because I am so used to the warmer EE Phantom.


----------



## vodanhkhack

The "couple"


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Sony WM1Z Project K Premium / O.A.O Gold Twelve / Empire Ears Zeus XIV


----------



## El Fuinha

vodanhkhack said:


> The "couple"


what Shanling m5s cover is that??


----------



## vodanhkhack

El Fuinha said:


> what Shanling m5s cover is that??


......"Custom made" full grain genuine leather pouch for M5s flagship


----------



## El Fuinha

vodanhkhack said:


> ......"Custom made" full grain genuine leather pouch for M5s flagship



Where???


----------



## vodanhkhack

El Fuinha said:


> Where???


Viet nam!


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Nov 22, 2018)

Podster said:


> THX, I'll see what kind of info I can find in some searches, I keep "Me Precious" in the impervious "Yo-Tank" until I find one of those clear ones if they have not gone by way of the Do-Do Bird



Here are all my iPod’s, the only ones missing are iPod Shuffle 1G, Mini 2G and Nano 3G. Ironically, I have a box full of new and used well known branded cases for iPod’s.


----------



## Deftone

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Sony WM1Z Project K Premium / O.A.O Gold Twelve / Empire Ears Zeus XIV



*Wario is that you?*


----------



## gazzington

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Here are all my iPod’s, the only ones missing are iPod Shuffle 1G, Mini 2G and Nano 3G. Ironically, I have a box full of new and used well known branded cases for iPod’s.


Where do you get the cases from?


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

gazzington said:


> Where do you get the cases from?



Collected them over the years and got what I could after the Classic was discountinued.


----------



## gazzington

I wish I had bought some at the time. I use a 6th gen touch stacked with a fiio q1 for work and sometimes my 5.5 rockbox modded.  Which iPod gives you the best sound quality?


----------



## Turrican2

Moondrop blessing 4ba+1dd. Nice pairing with the wm1a over balanced cable. Been on this combo since canjam London, loving it.


----------



## Mellowship

It's not bad to go wireless sometimes... 
AKG Y45bt + Honor 8 (Hiby Music App, aptX).


----------



## subguy812

FIBAE Black


----------



## miusicmene (Nov 23, 2018)

well. maybe not the most subway-portable rig out there.. but for a hotel weekend certainly portable enough 


 Mojo/Poly - Aune x7s - Senns hd800s with balanced cable combo. Jaw dropping
Cheers


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Dec 19, 2018)

.


----------



## ipaulpereira

Playing with the new FiiO btr3 through Havi b3 on Spotify premium (iPhone XR)


----------



## davidcotton

DJtheAudiophile said:


> I think that the iPod Classic 7th Gen offers a lot of detail and crispiness. I use it in my main amp and dac rig and is usually my go to. But I’ve grown to love the iPod Video 5th Gen, and I now understand why it is everyone favorite. It sounds really damn great right out of the headphone jack. You really do not need a external amp, that’s how much of a gem it is. A lot of detail that is so smooth. If the iPod 5th gen was a bed sheet it would be satin sheets. The iPod touch 4th gen sounds fantastic, a lot of detail and separation. I was lucky to find a 64gb version on iOS 4 a few months ago. I would like to try the iPod photo 4th gen, heard that it is the best sounding iPod
> 
> I’ve tried different various brands of music players that are technically superior than any iPod that was ever made...but I keep coming back to apple products. Say what you want about apple, but the ipods were some of the best design music players ever. The front and back of the iPods were sexy. The ui was so simple in design and usability, yet its ease of use is so hard to beat compared to other brands and what they offer. It’s a joy to use.
> 
> ...


I know people have a downer because it's "cool" to hate apple etc now.  I would still get an ipod touch 128 gig in a heartbeat and be done with the dap scene if it didn't have that camera (banned from work place due to client confidentiality) and be done with it.  That said I still hate itunes, so perhaps not!


----------



## howdy

davidcotton said:


> I know people have a downer because it's "cool" to hate apple etc now.  I would still get an ipod touch 128 gig in a heartbeat and be done with the dap scene if it didn't have that camera (banned from work place due to client confidentiality) and be done with it.  That said I still hate itunes, so perhaps not!


I have a 128gb ipod touch and love it, it works flawlessly. I too have that same rule about cameras in the work place but I don't make it obvious when using it and I'm a supervisor too, so I get looked past. 
I should mention I am an android user otherwise. I'm using my LGV20 to type this.


----------



## gazzington

My work device is an iPod touch 6 with a fiio q1mk2 with some zen lite earbuds.


----------



## Mellowship

I had forgotten how good this sounds sometimes. 
Just charging some extra batteries and checking if one of my winter coats has large enough pockets.


----------



## Gosod




----------



## Podster

Not sure about the Tree however I am Shaking the Eardrums


----------



## Zhanming057

SP1000, Mass Kobo 404 and Fitear Monet 17's


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000, Mass Kobo 404 and Fitear Monet 17's



Nice photo


----------



## 40lb

Zhanming057 said:


> SP1000, Mass Kobo 404 and Fitear Monet 17's


Beautiful photo, well done.


----------



## Tawek




----------



## NickleCo

Tawek said:


>


Oh my those obravos look so distinct. Its hard not to notice it.


----------



## Tawek

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh my those obravos look so distinct. Its hard not to notice it.



eamt2c  
underestimated iem 
It is true that it is very expensive but it sounds like no other
the only problem is hard to get good seal


----------



## CoryGillmore

I’ve become a bit of a portawhore here lately...

Left: Sony NW-ZX300 w/Sony MDR-Z7M2. The headphone, at least, would never leave my house. But I do use this setup sitting around the house. The headphone definitely sounds best out of my desktop setup though, I mean obviously...

Middle: Pioneer XDP-300R w/Sony MDR-1AM2. This setup is so damn perfect. A great pairing of DAP and headphone. Great noise isolation out of the 1AM2. The 1AM2 sounds best out of the balanced 4.4 from the above ZX300, but for this pic I just put it with the Pioneer, which is really does pair great with.

Right: Active CT10 with my beloved Monster Miles Davis Trumpet IEMs. I’m afraid to leave the house with these IEMs anymore as they’re no longer in production and I’m afraid Monster won’t be around much longer to honor their lifetime warranty (I doubt they even are at this point). But yeah this is a fantastic lightweight setup and it’s the only device pictured that’s capable of streaming Tidal MQA tracks. Unfortunately it does not allow Tidal offline downloading. Great sounding little hi-res DAP though.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## WitzyZed (Dec 2, 2018)

X5 Mark III, E12A & F9 Pro w/FiiO L17 & L26 Interconnects. Fidelizer ROM + jkbuha kernel & UAPP. Quite homogeneous, I know...


----------



## davidcotton (Dec 2, 2018)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



Didn't know Campfire did wireless audio now ?


----------



## Meikelathome




----------



## Tawek (Dec 3, 2018)

X1061 with obravo eamt 2c almost as good as  Wm1z from balans    amazing flagship model  from 2009, very similar in tone
and culture .
and for me even more legendary ,truly work of art !!! 
 Sony x1061 ladies and gentlemen, 2009r is not a joke... and of course has a radio


----------



## Dobrescu George

My revierw on iFi xDSD is live now! 

All in all, it is a great all-rounder, and it satisfies both the need for a good-sounding device, and the need for a stylish device, this one you can happily use anywhere, it doesn't look industrial or edgy, but very smooth and polished, just like a luxury watch  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/ifi-xdsd-dac-amp-review-prodigy.html


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Dobrescu George

pr0b3r said:


>



I had one of those about 4 years ago


----------



## pr0b3r

Dobrescu George said:


> I had one of those about 4 years ago



I bought mine in 2010 and sold it after using for less than a year.  Now I'm using one which I borrowed from a friend and regretting that I sold mine.


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> My revierw on iFi xDSD is live now!
> 
> All in all, it is a great all-rounder, and it satisfies both the need for a good-sounding device, and the need for a stylish device, this one you can happily use anywhere, it doesn't look industrial or edgy, but very smooth and polished, just like a luxury watch
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/ifi-xdsd-dac-amp-review-prodigy.html



I had to take a double take DG, I have a cigar case that looks very much like the iFy xDSD

@pr0b3r , seems many of us had one of these when we got started and like you my friend now enjoys mine and I tease him about a swap for something I have now and he tells me I can't Indian Give on him LOL

So today I'm enjoying what I'm calling the "Extreme Plana-Mo"  rig and man I love mixing things up and being wow'd with what can be had for next to nothing


----------



## pr0b3r

Podster said:


> @pr0b3r , seems many of us had one of these when we got started and like you my friend now enjoys mine and I tease him about a swap for something I have now and he tells me I can't Indian Give on him LOL



I'm still proud I didn't sell my Aurisonics Rockets (I know you have one).  I have owned them 3 or 4 years now and haven't been getting enough listening time.  I was organizing my audio stuff last week and gave them a few hours of listen.  I figured I was right for not putting them up for sale.  Enough regrets.  Haha!


----------



## Podster

pr0b3r said:


> I'm still proud I didn't sell my Aurisonics Rockets (I know you have one).  I have owned them 3 or 4 years now and haven't been getting enough listening time.  I was organizing my audio stuff last week and gave them a few hours of listen.  I figured I was right for not putting them up for sale.  Enough regrets.  Haha!



Yessir and still my fave micro driver to this day, with the PAW 5000/JDS C421 they are as good as anything I've heard to date in my collection and I owe my Rocket purchase to a tip from my good buddy Peter123 Seemed to be the last pair in existence when I nabbed them I baby the dog out of them and always get compliments at how well the cable still looks


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Ok, wireless for all)


----------



## Podster

As sad as I was to send the Planamics on their way I am recovering with one of my faves


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> I had to take a double take DG, I have a cigar case that looks very much like the iFy xDSD
> 
> @pr0b3r , seems many of us had one of these when we got started and like you my friend now enjoys mine and I tease him about a swap for something I have now and he tells me I can't Indian Give on him LOL
> 
> So today I'm enjoying what I'm calling the "Extreme Plana-Mo"  rig and man I love mixing things up and being wow'd with what can be had for next to nothing



That one setup is really portable


----------



## ipaulpereira (Dec 4, 2018)

Taking the walnut out for a spin with the zsn


----------



## floydfan33

AK SR15 and the CA Solaris


----------



## ipaulpereira

ipaulpereira said:


> Taking the walnut out for a spin with the zsn


Update: walnut sizzling and dying with loss of bass and power  similar experience with the f1 when I first got it. Oh well. Old boy anyway (RIP)


----------



## 40lb

Podster said:


> As sad as I was to send the Planamics on their way I am recovering with one of my faves


Which IEMs are those?


----------



## AllenWalker

pr0b3r said:


>


Classic setup. Used to have Sansa before


----------



## Podster (Dec 5, 2018)

40lb said:


> Which IEMs are those?



Tone King Nine Tails.

They always looked to have an odd shape however I've found them to be one of my best fitting iem's and sound is superb with the 3 filter option (+ High/+ Low or Neutral) they can meet most listeners preferences

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...809.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dNbgFRE


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> As sad as I was to send the Planamics on their way I am recovering with one of my faves


Beautiful setup. The RSA still looks the business 10 years later.


----------



## Jayden16

Paired with the Hiby R3, audio bliss!


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Why didn’t they just name it Nine Inch Nails?

Jokes aside, how does it sound? Was looking into getting one of those iems.





Podster said:


> Tone King Nine Tails.


----------



## Podster (Dec 5, 2018)

milesjunkie said:


> Beautiful setup. The RSA still looks the business 10 years later.



Yes in deedy I baby all my gear so it really looks day one new to this day You're Avatar always makes me want to que up "Sketches of Spain"






But today we are running with a Pair O' 1's





@DONTGIVEUP , what I've read the name was based on this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legend_of_Nine_Tails_Fox 

They sound awesome and in my top 10 iem's and really closer to 6 than 10


----------



## 40lb

Podster said:


> Tone King Nine Tails.
> 
> They always looked to have an odd shape however I've found them to be one of my best fitting iem's and sound is superb with the 3 filter option (+ High/+ Low or Neutral) they can meet most listeners preferences
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...809.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dNbgFRE


The shape alone keeps calling out to me, I can't look away, these are going on the wish list.


----------



## Podster

40lb said:


> The shape alone keeps calling out to me, I can't look away, these are going on the wish list.



Well being the faithful Head-Fi enabler I am let me entice your Christmas wish HoHoHo


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> Yes in deedy I baby all my gear so it really looks day one new to this day You're Avatar always makes me want to que up "Sketches of Spain"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will confess. There are times when I turn out the lights and cue up “all blues” and imagine that I’m Clint Eastwood in “in the line of fire”. 

Those Tonekings look fantastic. How do they sound?


----------



## Podster

milesjunkie said:


> I will confess. There are times when I turn out the lights and cue up “all blues” and imagine that I’m Clint Eastwood in “in the line of fire”.
> 
> Those Tonekings look fantastic. How do they sound?



They sound excellent, Lurk actually turned me on to them or rather he has a pair and contantly said how awesome they were and darned if he was not right. For my ears they are warm and neutral but still have great detail. If you desire a little more low or a higher signature you have filters for either. I think a lot of peoplrs first impression of them is they won’t fit well but I have found that to be just the opposite, these are my second Toneking, I have my SW III’s to my BFF back in march and they could really thump but the 9 Tail is very close. As you can see from those pictures they scale well with everything I’ve had them on.


----------



## vodanhkhack

The World First Ever ( and Best Ever ) Music Phone. Still very great sound even today: super bass, thick vocal and extended treble!


----------



## Deftone

Looks like a true giant killer


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## Podster (Dec 6, 2018)

Deftone said:


> Looks like a true giant killer



Well I can't take the name, I had the same issue with VJJB iem's

iPhone 6 to ES-100 feeding Advanced M5 1D's a little the the "Diesel Breeze" off Naked Self


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Dobrescu George

HIDIZS Tempotec Serenade iDSD is what I'd call an interesting desktop DAC/AMP, really affordable at just 140USD, pretty well made, and a lot of driving power for the money! More info in the full article: https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/hidizs-tempotec-serenade-idsd-review.html


----------



## 40lb

Loving this portability, Hiby R3 and IE800S


----------



## Deftone

40lb said:


> Loving this portability, Hiby R3 and IE800S



Enjoying the silky, effortless sound of the IE800S?


----------



## 40lb

Deftone said:


> Enjoying the silky, effortless sound of the IE800S?


The IE800S are my all time favorites, can't put them down.


----------



## stefzulj

A&futura SE100 with Andromeda S. My first high end portable setup. Gotta thank my fiancee for the gift of the A&K. What an amazing DAP and an even more amazing woman.


----------



## CoryGillmore




----------



## jmills8

40lb said:


> The IE800S are my all time favorites, can't put them down.


All time means ? How long you had them ?


----------



## 40lb

jmills8 said:


> All time means ? How long you had them ?


All time means to ME the item/thing I use most and so far after getting the IE 800S about a month ago. They been my most go to IEMs and I like to give each IEM I ever had a far share of use. (Granted I do feel I'm still in the honeymoon stage with them however over all I'm enjoying the sound out of them then any IEM I've tired.)


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> Yes in deedy I baby all my gear so it really looks day one new to this day You're Avatar always makes me want to que up "Sketches of Spain"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that you had “good morning judge” queued up. What a great song from a mostly forgotten but still awesome group! Godley and Creme were such brilliant writers and musicians.


----------



## milesjunkie

40lb said:


> The shape alone keeps calling out to me, I can't look away, these are going on the wish list.


There IS just something about the look of these things isn’t there?


----------



## willjie90

Fiio X5iii + iBasso PB3 + UM Mentor V1


----------



## 40lb

milesjunkie said:


> There IS just something about the look of these things isn’t there?


I hope you are as tantalized by them as I am. I plan on getting a pair after the holidays are over, thank you @Podster


----------



## denis1976




----------



## Podster

40lb said:


> I hope you are as tantalized by them as I am. I plan on getting a pair after the holidays are over, thank you @Podster



I think both of you will love these and IMO they are easily worth their price. Also IMO Toneking is/are one of the best Chi-Fi tuners out their


----------



## Podster (Dec 8, 2018)

milesjunkie said:


> I just noticed that you had “good morning judge” queued up. What a great song from a mostly forgotten but still awesome group! Godley and Creme were such brilliant writers and musicians.



Yes, I got into them in the late 70’s while stationed in Germany (AF), when I first heard them I immediatly thought this band sounds like Godley & Cream then I did some research on the once I was stationed back stateside only to realize it was them! I thought is was funny that Jonathan King (bands producer) came up with their name in one of his dreams

That was as good as how Marshall Tucker came up with their name, a guy with his name on a napkin or something left it behind on the bar they were in  I’ve often wondered if Marshall ever got any royalties off his name but I think i read they contacted him and he said sure


----------



## milesjunkie

“Stationed in Germany” - a Cold War phrase I haven’t heard for a long time. Deadly serious but it also reminds me of the movie “Stripes” !


----------



## Podster

I was there during peace time, biggest conflict was deciding between a Snitzel or Brat on my Brochen


----------



## Redcarmoose

stefzulj said:


> A&futura SE100 with Andromeda S. My first high end portable setup. Gotta thank my fiancee for the gift of the A&K. What an amazing DAP and an even more amazing woman.



A woman that gives audio gear as gifts? Wow.......how rare and special is that. A keeper for sure!


----------



## Womaz




----------



## Gosod

Womaz said:


>


----------



## Marat Sar

willjie90 said:


> Fiio X5iii + iBasso PB3 + UM Mentor V1



nice!
what's that cable?


----------



## deadhead12 (Dec 10, 2018)

New dap.


----------



## stefzulj

Redcarmoose said:


> A woman that gives audio gear as gifts? Wow.......how rare and special is that. A keeper for sure!



Yep, I'm very lucky. She is definitely endgame


----------



## willjie90

Marat Sar said:


> nice!
> what's that cable?


It's a custom made hybrid silver/copper cable (4 strands silver 4 strands copper)


----------



## Dobrescu George

Azla Horizon, an interesting newcomer to the 300 USD IEM market, comfortable, and with a huge soundstage and nice instrument separation  

I did a full review on them, in case you're interested in a pretty cool V-Shaped Signature IEM  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/azla-horizon-iems-review-bring-me-music.html


----------



## NickleCo

Dobrescu George said:


> Azla Horizon, an interesting newcomer to the 300 USD IEM market, comfortable, and with a huge soundstage and nice instrument separation
> 
> I did a full review on them, in case you're interested in a pretty cool V-Shaped Signature IEM
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/azla-horizon-iems-review-bring-me-music.html


Those are some nice looking iems! Been wanting the horizons for a while but am a little hesitant due to its v shaped signature...


----------



## Dobrescu George

DatDudeNic said:


> Those are some nice looking iems! Been wanting the horizons for a while but am a little hesitant due to its v shaped signature...



If you like V-Shaped signatures, they are amazing, and they are not as aggressively V-Shaped as something like IE800 (If you tested them), but they still have a slightly recessed midrange compared to the treble and the bass. I love it for metal, electronic, and even classical music, the only thing that I don't recommend with them being vocal-forward music, since the recessed midrange doesn't really compliment forward voices. This being said, the midrange is pretty spot-on tonally, and Soprano females can sound as such, reaching their intended notes, which is a delight  

Also a bonus little pic with them!


----------



## Podster

Not the best picture but sound is excellent!


----------



## crabdog

40lb said:


> The IE800S are my all time favorites, can't put them down.


IE800S with the M2Pro is to die for.


----------



## crabdog




----------



## Deftone

deadhead12 said:


> New dap.



#bringbackthestack


----------



## NickleCo

Dobrescu George said:


> If you like V-Shaped signatures, they are amazing, and they are not as aggressively V-Shaped as something like IE800 (If you tested them), but they still have a slightly recessed midrange compared to the treble and the bass. I love it for metal, electronic, and even classical music, the only thing that I don't recommend with them being vocal-forward music, since the recessed midrange doesn't really compliment forward voices. This being said, the midrange is pretty spot-on tonally, and Soprano females can sound as such, reaching their intended notes, which is a delight
> 
> Also a bonus little pic with them!


If only i wasnt uber obsessed with mids.


----------



## Madaual

Fiio M9, hansound zen balanced, iSine LX


----------



## cj3209

Superb sound via SP1000 w/Tidal MQA and i4s.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Dobrescu George said:


> If you like V-Shaped signatures, they are amazing, and they are not as aggressively V-Shaped as something like IE800 (If you tested them), but they still have a slightly recessed midrange compared to the treble and the bass. I love it for metal, electronic, and even classical music, the only thing that I don't recommend with them being vocal-forward music, since the recessed midrange doesn't really compliment forward voices. This being said, the midrange is pretty spot-on tonally, and Soprano females can sound as such, reaching their intended notes, which is a delight
> 
> Also a bonus little pic with them!



I have the horizon's and mk2's on loan atm and i prefer the cheaper horizons over the mk2s hands down.


----------



## 40lb (Dec 13, 2018)

crabdog said:


> IE800S with the M2Pro is to die for.


I've been eyeing the M2pro so so long, need to make decision to get it or not. As I loved the B1 amp it paired nicely with the HD800 when I had them.


----------



## 40lb

These two are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Dobrescu George

DatDudeNic said:


> If only i wasnt uber obsessed with mids.



If you want forward midrange, then there is FiiO FH5, and FLC8N, which can deliver better on that  



alphanumerix1 said:


> I have the horizon's and mk2's on loan atm and i prefer the cheaper horizons over the mk2s hands down.



Hm, I haven't heard the new MK2 from Azla, but that is good to know! 

I really like the Horizons as well  

They fit like a glove for someone who used to love IE800, but who didn't get good comfort with them


----------



## PinkyPowers

Cayin N8>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X

Amazing system! I love this player. Easily the best I've heard. And plusSound has come a long way with their cable ergonomics. This 8-strand is actually comfortable by my standards, which are high indeed.


----------



## 40lb (Dec 12, 2018)

PinkyPowers said:


> Cayin N8>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X
> 
> Amazing system! I love this player. Easily the best I've heard. And plusSound has come a long way with their cable ergonomics. This 8-strand is actually comfortable by my standards, which are high indeed.


The N8 always looks so wonderful, but way outside anything I could get. The Cayin N6 was an amazing DAP, I sadly don't have it anymore (but strongly desire again). Trying to patiently wait for the N6ii but may jump on the N5iis to calm my nerves (hesitant to get do to bugs I hear on the thread). I have and still use their C5 amp.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Cayin N8>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X
> 
> Amazing system! I love this player. Easily the best I've heard. And plusSound has come a long way with their cable ergonomics. This 8-strand is actually comfortable by my standards, which are high indeed.



Dang Pinky yet another beautiful shot of an awesome pairing I can believe the Cayin 8 is all that as I think the N3 is a killer player for the $$$

Nothing like a little MC900Ft Jesus in the morning to put things into perspective (I've suddenly had an immediate flashback of the Anton Ego scene in Ratatouille when his bite of Ratatouille gives him some perspective)


----------



## pr0b3r

Podster said:


> Dang Pinky yet another beautiful shot of an awesome pairing I can believe the Cayin 8 is all that as I think the N3 is a killer player for the $$$
> 
> Nothing like a little MC900Ft Jesus in the morning to put things into perspective (I've suddenly had an immediate flashback of the Anton Ego scene in Ratatouille when his bite of Ratatouille gives him some perspective)



I got to try this (TFZ Secret Garden) last week and enjoyed it a lot.  What's your opinion on the bass?  Is it fast enough on complicated/fast tracks or still a bit slow?


----------



## gazzington

deadhead12 said:


> New dap.


How are you finding the m9? I'm considering one or a dx120


----------



## deadhead12 (Dec 13, 2018)

gazzington said:


> How are you finding the m9? I'm considering one or a dx120



For my purposes it's been exactly what I expected.  I'm coming from an Xduoo X3 as my main source and I wanted something with 1) USB dac capability, 2) Bluetooth, and 3) high storage capacity.  I considered the dx120, but ultimately went for the M9 due to the Bluetooth capabilities.  I've found myself surprisingly using the Bluetooth dac function quite a bit.  The controls could be snappier and the startup time could be quicker, but I can live with those issues.  The battery drains a bit faster than I thought it would, but it still has plenty of juice for my usage and it charges much faster than expected.  It drives the cl750 without needing an amp, but not the Fostex T-X0. Overall, I'm happy.  It feels like a significant upgrade from my X3.  

As far as sound I don't think I can quite give a satisfactory answer.  Does it sound better than my X3? Yes.  Why? I can't quite say.


----------



## Podster

pr0b3r said:


> I got to try this (TFZ Secret Garden) last week and enjoyed it a lot.  What's your opinion on the bass?  Is it fast enough on complicated/fast tracks or still a bit slow?



I guess it all depends on what you are considering a complicated/fast track when it comes to that bass Guess I can tell you what I think of a couple tracks I consider somewhat congested if you will:

On Cayin N3 EQ Off: 40 Stories by Dishwalla (All files WMA 168Kbs) at 50 (Half Volume) they are excellent at keeping the bass in character to the rest of the instruments and vocals, the crescendo 29-30 seconds into it is something I call congested and they hold up well across the frequency range.

Beck's "Missing" off Guero keeps that fine bass thump throughout the entire song while still letting his voice and other odd sounds penetrate with a nice visceral pleasure to it. Really love the way the violin strings just sway in and out of that bass line. 

Floyd "Mother" off the Wall is a sheer delight on this setup, the first inhale is so crisp and clear at the beginning and decay on David's strings along with the almost hall effect are spot on.

And if you want to know if they can reproduce solid bass just listen to Bowie's Miracle Goodnight off Black Tie/White Noise will have you walking away rattling for an hour 

You have any other suggestions you would like me to listen to tell me what it is and I'll see if I have it loaded


----------



## alphanumerix1

PinkyPowers said:


> Cayin N8>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>Legend X
> 
> Amazing system! I love this player. Easily the best I've heard. And plusSound has come a long way with their cable ergonomics. This 8-strand is actually comfortable by my standards, which are high indeed.



The matching slider and spliter were on purpose i assume? looks good.


----------



## pr0b3r

Podster said:


> I guess it all depends on what you are considering a complicated/fast track when it comes to that bass Guess I can tell you what I think of a couple tracks I consider somewhat congested if you will:
> 
> On Cayin N3 EQ Off: 40 Stories by Dishwalla (All files WMA 168Kbs) at 50 (Half Volume) they are excellent at keeping the bass in character to the rest of the instruments and vocals, the crescendo 29-30 seconds into it is something I call congested and they hold up well across the frequency range.
> 
> ...



First of all, thanks a lot for taking time to test the SG regarding my question.  I appreciate the effort.  I still don't own the IEM but it's a candidate if ever I will add another one to my collection.  I had a chance to compare it to other Chi-fi IEMs, namely the King Pro and DM6, and they didn't quite impress me with their tonalities, contrary as to how others praise them.  I'll make sure to try out those tracks you mentioned once I get another chance to try the SG.  Again, thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Went to my local Goodwill and found a Pink Floyd CD I was never aware.


----------



## koven

'til death do us part..


----------



## Dobrescu George

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Went to my local Goodwill and found a Pink Floyd CD I was never aware.



That's such a steal! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 17, 2018)

BGVP DM6/ Sony 1A/ Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX


----------



## ipaulpereira (Dec 17, 2018)

Spotify machine. Hiby R6 x IBasso IT01 in balanced.


----------



## milesjunkie

ipaulpereira said:


> Spotify machine. Hiby R6 x IBasso IT01 in balanced.


Isn’t it lovely in SS? In a landscape of sharp edges and not-quite-right finishing, the R6 in SS is beautiful. I may even regret having sold it!


----------



## ipaulpereira

milesjunkie said:


> Isn’t it lovely in SS? In a landscape of sharp edges and not-quite-right finishing, the R6 in SS is beautiful. I may even regret having sold it!



Oh mine is not the ss. But it does look beautiful to me.


----------



## bahamot (Dec 17, 2018)

FiiO Q5, Crosslambda Illusion, iBasso IT04


----------



## Meikelathome

Five DAP's in one, the chinese cards are amazing


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> BGVP DM6/ Sony 1A/ Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX



Sony cable on the DM6's eh, so what do you think of the 6's?


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> BGVP DM6/ Sony 1A/ Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX


My dm6 are arriving tomorrow


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> My dm6 are arriving tomorrow



Nice, looking forward to everyone's impressions Have no clue when mine might arrive


----------



## Gosod

Fiio A3 is Better than this amp!


----------



## ngoduc

Sony D-25S


----------



## Deftone




----------



## vodanhkhack

ngoduc said:


> Sony D-25S


As I remembered so far, you also got a Siemens SL45i like mine, didn't you?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi.633511/page-1788


----------



## ngoduc

vodanhkhack said:


> As I remembered so far, you also got a Siemens SL45i like mine, didn't you?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi.633511/page-1788


Yes! Still in my home!


----------



## vodanhkhack

Still working?


----------



## ngoduc

vodanhkhack said:


> Still working?


Yes! Perfect worrking


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Dec 18, 2018)

ALO Audio - The National Solid State Amplification
Apple - iPod Touch 4th Generation
ALO Audio - The Cricket Line Out Dock
Koss - Porta Pro
ALO Audio - Gusseted Zipper Pouch



 



Now I’m off to the land of computer audio, and vintage hi-fi gear. Special thanks to @ufospls2. Cheers everyone.


----------



## 40lb

Took 5 years to finally get a balanced adapter for the re600. I'll be binging these babies for a while.


----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


>



Old Schoolin' in B&W Ya takin' me back



 

But for today we be tryin' our hand at BT


----------



## robbi22 (Dec 18, 2018)

Andro S is beautiful)


----------



## t69p

BGVP DM6 Custom with QP2R


----------



## DONTGIVEUP (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## vodanhkhack

DONTGIVEUP said:


>


Is it a Fiio x5 ?


----------



## Focux

DONTGIVEUP said:


>



equalizer preset = predator..???

O.O


----------



## eclein

KZ BA10, ibasso D14 Bushmaster, ibasso DX90


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 19, 2018)

Podster said:


> Sony cable on the DM6's eh, so what do you think of the 6's?



Well, after the fuss I had getting overly critical about them and their midrange, I have simply relaxed with them and been able to get cozy with them. Sadly most of my other IEMs and headphones get neglected now. The Sony cable works well, though I still don’t think I have found the right cable yet? They are super responsive to different cables, at least using the two different 4.4mm balanced cables I’ve tried with them? The DM6 is not perfect, but they do very little wrong in my book. Though I’m not a vocal enthusiast; If I was I wouldn’t like them as much maybe? But at this point I love how they fit, the fact that the bass is detailed and fun, and the overall sound is easy to listen to for long hours. They are worth way more than $199. In a way they are what Head-Fi is about, especially with rock and EDM. I would suggest anyone to try and go balanced with them as they can scale up and up, but balanced makes them magic. IMO

For the longest time I’ve been suspect about BA bass drivers, guessing DD to be superior, but now I’m into BA bass despite the hype trend! Though it’s funny as everyone is using this exact same BA subwoofer. The DM6 bass BA is the exact same model as what is in the new FiiO all BA IEM flagship........the FA7 and the BA bass driver is placed in the Magaosi K5. Though maybe due to construction the Magaosi is more midcentric and does not go as low as the same driver in the DM6? The BGVP DM6 low end is so darn fun!


FiiO FA7

Sub Bass & Bass: CI-22955
Middle: ED-29689
Treble & Ultra Treble : SWFK-31736 ( This is a combo drivers includes two drivers )
Edit:
Also anyone who gets them, burn them in for about 40 hours before making any sound quality judgments. Cheers!




Meikelathome said:


> Five DAP's in one, the chinese cards are amazing



Is that the Hansound Redcore? What do you think? Is it bright or warm or both?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 19, 2018)

gazzington said:


> My dm6 are arriving tomorrow





Podster said:


> Nice, looking forward to everyone's impressions Have no clue when mine might arrive



If I may suggest, the BGVP DM6 is an IEM which somehow goes on to show much of the character which is upstream. Meaning they are hard to judge as they show cable properties, DAP properties and are very much tip dependent. So much so that most owners have ended with many different ideas as to what they are. It goes without saying that experimentation will help dial in the end goal sound your after.

Amazingly they do well with all sound file qualities; being forgiving about bad recording quality somehow??

They can be a bewildering chameleon of sorts never being just one thing but due to transparency being many things for many people, both for better or worse; but normally for the better. IMO

Strangely wide bore tips can almost make them sound like they don’t have an airtight fit, when they do; it’s the midboost effect. Though I stay with Sony Hybrid Tips 24/7.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> If I may suggest, the BGVP DM6 is an IEM which somehow goes on to show much of the character which is upstream. Meaning they are hard to judge as they show cable properties, DAP properties and are very much tip dependent. So much so that most owners have ended with many different ideas as to what they are. It goes without saying that experimentation will help dial in the end goal sound your after.
> 
> Amazingly they do well with all sound file qualities; being forgiving about bad recording quality somehow??
> 
> ...


I tried them with my wm1a too with some wav files. Absolute clarity


----------



## surfgeorge (Dec 19, 2018)

Hiby R3 as source into a CHORD Mojo (both in a 3D printed case and transport box), used with Audioquest NightOwls.
With the Nightowls in the fabric bag which came with the headset, the setup fits into a small slingshot bag with documents and essentials that I carry with me on my air travels.

It's a little big for a portable setup, but after I got used to the Mojo I just don't want to listen without it. I tried IEMs a little but really prefer the NightOwl full size headphone so far.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> If I may suggest, the BGVP DM6 is an IEM which somehow goes on to show much of the character which is upstream. Meaning they are hard to judge as they show cable properties, DAP properties and are very much tip dependent. So much so that most owners have ended with many different ideas as to what they are. It goes without saying that experimentation will help dial in the end goal sound your after.
> 
> Amazingly they do well with all sound file qualities; being forgiving about bad recording quality somehow??
> 
> ...



Appreciate your take on the DM6, looks like when I find the magic they’ll be in a dedicated rig


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Appreciate your take on the DM6, looks like when I find the magic they’ll be in a dedicated rig



They are worth the wait time. Funny too I maybe had a mental complex with them at first, as they were too good for the price. I thought something must be wrong, but they grow on you with use. 

It’s funny too as more and more people are finding out about them. The hype is justified....IMO.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> They are worth the wait time. Funny too I maybe had a mental complex with them at first, as they were too good for the price. I thought something must be wrong, but they grow on you with use.
> 
> It’s funny too as more and more people are finding out about them. The hype is justified....IMO.



Well sounds like money well spent


----------



## willywill (Dec 19, 2018)

Put that camera on manual, learn and understand how light and speed work. XT2 or 3 are the BEST camera to shoot in manual setting.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Redcarmoose said:


> They are worth the wait time. Funny too I maybe had a mental complex with them at first, as they were too good for the price. I thought something must be wrong, but they grow on you with use.
> 
> It’s funny too as more and more people are finding out about them. The hype is justified....IMO.



Used pair here.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-bgvp-dm6.895775/#post-14667154


----------



## stmiller

Still my best KZ


----------



## milesjunkie

stmiller said:


> Still my best KZ


Very nice set up. Which KZs are those?


----------



## stmiller

milesjunkie said:


> Very nice set up. Which KZs are those?


ZS6


----------



## Montyburns




----------



## Turrican2

Montyburns said:


>



Nice taste in music. Classic BOC.


----------



## liquidrats

Just change to CB12 for better portability.


----------



## Focux

not my IEM's but this is an amazing setup, fav TOTL of 2018 by far


----------



## cj3209

For today...


----------



## jasonho (Dec 21, 2018)

both are portables


----------



## cathee

jasonho said:


> both are portables



Quick impressions? (Book not IEMs )


----------



## Dobrescu George

HIFIMAN RE2000 Silver Edition  

More impressions in the RE2000 thread  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-end-dynamic-iem.851656/page-30#post-14670997


----------



## ezekiel77

The essentials in life. Good coffee and great music.

WM1A K Mod > Stock cable with 4.4mm termination > Oriolus Mellianus


----------



## 40lb

ezekiel77 said:


> The essentials in life. Good coffee and great music.
> 
> WM1A K Mod > Stock cable with 4.4mm termination > Oriolus Mellianus


Why have I never tried this? Mashing two of my favorite things together.


----------



## singleended5863

ezekiel77 said:


> The essentials in life. Good coffee and great music.
> 
> WM1A K Mod > Stock cable with 4.4mm termination > Oriolus Mellianus



Need some cakes with sweet musics...


----------



## justrest

ezekiel77 said:


> The essentials in life. Good coffee and great music.
> 
> WM1A K Mod > Stock cable with 4.4mm termination > Oriolus Mellianus




Great pictures. Mellianus is the most beautiful earphone that Oriolus made. 
Do you have any impressions about Mellianus that I missed?


----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## 425455 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## qafro

Gavin C4 said:


>


What DAP is that and how much does it cost?


----------



## gazzington

qafro said:


> What DAP is that and how much does it cost?


Lotoo paw gold touch. It costs a lot!


----------



## singleended5863

qafro said:


> What DAP is that and how much does it cost?



LPGT: ~USD$4000.


----------



## stmiller

Isine 10 + zishan 4497eq.. balanced diet


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Its a Pioneer XDP 100. its a huge dap with lots of features and great sound enhancements.



vodanhkhack said:


> Is it a Fiio x5 ?


----------



## crabdog




----------



## willywill

Starting my Christmas Lite


----------



## justrest




----------



## ezekiel77

justrest said:


> Great pictures. Mellianus is the most beautiful earphone that Oriolus made.
> Do you have any impressions about Mellianus that I missed?


I might.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fli...udio-discussion.826876/page-838#post-14507465


----------



## duaned

WM1A with Empire Ears Nemesis and 4.4mm balanced crystal copper hybrid cable.


----------



## deutschemark (Dec 27, 2018)

Pixel 2 xl with USB Audio Player Pro (now  decoding MQA!) with Mojo and Andromeda.  Heaven! Blue Moon Silver Dragon OTG cable too!


----------



## stefzulj




----------



## davidcotton

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Its a Pioneer XDP 100. its a huge dap with lots of features and great sound enhancements.



The size was the only thing I didn't like about it tbh.  Everything else just worked.  No impedence issues, no wifi issues.


----------



## KimChee




----------



## alphanumerix1




----------



## Focux

didn't take proper photos but Chester Wellington's (RIP) voice sounds brilliant with this setup 

no guesses for which IEM in set =P


----------



## ipaulpereira

Impressive set up to my ears. Clean. Clear. 
 KZ ZSN x KZ spc x IPhone XR


----------



## willywill

Can't go wrong with a $4 balanced cable


----------



## floydfan33

(Trans)Portable


----------



## AnakChan

I had these on X’mas Day (well received them delivery really only Boxing Day) but didn’t get a chance to open them till now. Giving these a listen right now :-


----------



## Podster




----------



## ColdsnapBry

Podster said:


>



Why not a Bluetooth MMCX cable? Sorry if the answer is obvious.


----------



## Podster

ColdsnapBry said:


> Why not a Bluetooth MMCX cable? Sorry if the answer is obvious.



Don’t like BT Headphones, cables or iem’s. To each their own, the ES100 is the 1st BT device I’ve ever even liked!


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> Don’t like BT Headphones, cables or iem’s. To each their own, the ES100 is the 1st BT device I’ve ever even liked!


I just wish it wasn’t so bloody aggressive as a car device. It tends to override call audio from the phone I find.


----------



## Podster

milesjunkie said:


> I just wish it wasn’t so bloody aggressive as a car device. It tends to override call audio from the phone I find.



Hey MilesJ, not had that issue with mine and I do like the mic in the ES100 alot. 
My biggest issue with BT period is drop out and they all do it! I din’t mind being tethered as I’m just an old Dinosaur:-0 LOL


----------



## Benz-Fi

Today's carry... new iems, and now one of my favorite pairings. Have a good weekend HF


----------



## milesjunkie

Podster said:


> Hey MilesJ, not had that issue with mine and I do like the mic in the ES100 alot.
> My biggest issue with BT period is drop out and they all do it! I din’t mind being tethered as I’m just an old Dinosaur:-0 LOL


I find that if I want to make the call audio come through my phone, I need to switch off Bluetooth and /or switch off the ES100. Simply selecting audio through the phone doesn’t seem to be respected by the ES100, it insists on taking over. It’s my only gripe with an excellent device.


----------



## Podster

Ah, don't use my ES100 in the car, BT from iPhone to car and phone works fine that way for me 

Nice @Benz-Fi , those EE's are really sweet and I'm sure sound great with many top tier DAP's


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Podster said:


> Don’t like BT Headphones, cables or iem’s. To each their own, the ES100 is the 1st BT device I’ve ever even liked!



Ah, but since the Shanling is smaller than the ES100 and also has a clip can't you just forgo the ES100. Just curious what your use is here. Cool setup btw


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 5, 2019)

_*Sony WM-1Z
BGVP DM6 (solid-black) IEM (Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX)(Sony Hybrid Tips) 
*_
"Falling in love with this combo?"


----------



## Podster (Jan 5, 2019)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Ah, but since the Shanling is smaller than the ES100 and also has a clip can't you just forgo the ES100. Just curious what your use is here. Cool setup btw



I was just checking this rig out, I love the way the ES100 sounds with mt iPhone 6 and use it 90% of the time when away from the house because she who beckons must always be answered!
I use the Mo as a stand alone at work and when not on call to her majesty


----------



## SoundDouble

My current setup


----------



## thamasha69

SoundDouble said:


> My current setup


 VE Biggie? How do you like it? I've been jamming out with the Duke lately.


----------



## SoundDouble

thamasha69 said:


> VE Biggie? How do you like it? I've been jamming out with the Duke lately.



I find they transform a lot with the tips and cables changes. I have the 2.5mm balanced cable with the big bore tips and they give a nice vocal, and width. Comfortable to wear on a pillow cause they don't protrude much. If you go with a slightly smaller bore the bass comes in more, and if its too small bore the bass sounds slower. So i normally keep the big bore tips. Also since they didn't cost much I don't mind taking them around town.


----------



## sleepy1der

Finally got my AK380 Amp.. My current setup. Adding HD700 soon.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> _*Sony WM-1Z
> BGVP DM6 (solid-black) IEM (Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX)(Sony Hybrid Tips)
> *_
> "Falling in love with this combo?"



So looking forward to getting these guys Big Brother in myself Redcar Your positive feedback on them has me pumped


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 7, 2019)

Podster said:


> So looking forward to getting these guys Big Brother in myself Redcar Your positive feedback on them has me pumped



They are what this place is about in a nutshell. The hype is justified. Especially for the music you listen to, they are worth whatever wait your going through. The wait is nothing too, because you will have them a long time. Also frankly, we don’t know how they came about. They are so different from what came before. So you wonder if it was simply luck or if by chance they were engineered to be what they are? If they were if fact engineered it could mean even better stuff may follow? I feel bad for my other headphones and IEMs which lay neglected and lonely.


----------



## Podster

Bolstering my anticipation even more LOL I guess I'm as guilty as anyone out here when it comes to neglected gear and it is "Nobody's Fault But Mine" (Seems I've heard/read that somewhere before) It's all relative when it comes to next big thing too In all honesty there is so much good stuff one really just needs to find what they like and stop and enjoy it for a while then reach into the goody bag and enjoy another setup the same way Since I have you here let me also thank you for all the music you have posted on your profile as I really like a lot of it (Plant 43, Mikron, Carl Finlow, Silicon Scally, Absolute Fiction and Umwelt (Are they a German group)? Some of it is a little dark for my liking but I like uptempo Electronica


----------



## hifip

CoryGillmore said:


> I’ve become a bit of a portawhore here lately...
> 
> Left: Sony NW-ZX300 w/Sony MDR-Z7M2. The headphone, at least, would never leave my house. But I do use this setup sitting around the house. The headphone definitely sounds best out of my desktop setup though, I mean obviously...
> 
> ...



What case is this on the Sony ZX300? Looks nice.


----------



## Wyville

I recently decided that apart from my usual portable setup, I wanted something specifically tailored to training: as small and light as possible, and still with great sound. I might turn it into a small review series, as it is really interesting to explore what works well for training. My first setup is the Shanling M0 paired with the Final E4000. Great sound with lots of energy and details come through very well, even when running outside.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Wyville said:


> I recently decided that apart from my usual portable setup, I wanted something specifically tailored to training: as small and light as possible, and still with great sound. I might turn it into a small review series, as it is really interesting to explore what works well for training. My first setup is the Shanling M0 paired with the Final E4000. Great sound with lots of energy and details come through very well, even when running outside.



I'll join ya on that. Got a M0 being delivered tomorrow that will be used for the gym.


----------



## Wyville

ColdsnapBry said:


> I'll join ya on that. Got a M0 being delivered tomorrow that will be used for the gym.


It works great! I don't have the clip for it yet, but it is so small that it can go in any pocket (even those small ones meant for keys). The sound is great and I had no issues driving the E4000, which do like a little bit of extra power.


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> I recently decided that apart from my usual portable setup, I wanted something specifically tailored to training: as small and light as possible, and still with great sound. I might turn it into a small review series, as it is really interesting to explore what works well for training. My first setup is the Shanling M0 paired with the Final E4000. Great sound with lots of energy and details come through very well, even when running outside.



I think good sound while doing anything outside of just sitting and listening is important but when one is exerting oneself how critical of listening does one do? Guess what I'm saying for me (not anyone else per say) A Benjie S5 and KZ ZS4's are the reasonable combo and sensible $$$ wise for these types of environments, no where near the bragging rights but then again from every place I've ever worked out my <$40 rig pretty much beats what anyone else in the place is wearing


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> I think good sound while doing anything outside of just sitting and listening is important but when one is exerting oneself how critical of listening does one do? Guess what I'm saying for me (not anyone else per say) A Benjie S5 and KZ ZS4's are the reasonable combo and sensible $$$ wise for these types of environments, no where near the bragging rights but then again from every place I've ever worked out my <$40 rig pretty much beats what anyone else in the place is wearing


That is a really good point and exactly why I have been toying with the idea of reviewing training setups. When you exercise and your attention is on that rather than the music, lots of subtle details get lost. So my daily drivers, the Empire Ears Phantom, are useless because those are about subtle details (not to mention that I don't trust the shells to stand up to any abuse). There are however areas where I think it is really worth investing in, such as the quality of the bass and level of detail and clarity. The physicality of the bass can help a track resonate, psyching you up, getting the adrenalin going. That then needs to be complimented by good clarity and details that come through easily. I found that going from the Final E2000, which I bought initially, to the E4000 and for a few weeks the E5000, the music kept getting more engaging and worked more effectively to help me push on. 

Of course that is also highly dependent on the music. So one of my favourite tracks at the moment is Neffex 'Never Give Up' (YouTube) where the E4000 give a really good physical sense of the bass and convey the energy of the track really well, even when I am focusing on technique. Now, if I could get the sort of bass of the Empire Ears Legend X in the small form factor of the E4000, I think that would be amazing. It is unrealistic, but that was what made me curious about what options are available. 

Also important are practical aspects. So for instance the E4000 are not just very small and light, they are vented in a way that very little pressure is built up in my ears and that makes it more comfortable when moving around.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Crosszone CZ-1 is live now  

It is a unique headphone with 3 drivers, a really huge earcup and it surely is one of the most comfortable headphones I've tested to date. I invite you to read more in the full review  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/gentle-art-of-listening-crosszone-cz-1.html


----------



## Podster

As usual some really great shots @Dobrescu George


----------



## RONJA MESCO

raulromanjr said:


>


Man, I like this case you have. I go by the Army/Navy surplus store here all the time and see these military grade cases all the time...its time to get one and class up my transport bag a bit...


----------



## RONJA MESCO

sportyerre said:


> Asus Fonepad 8, Teac HA-P50, Grado SR60e


great amp/dac in the p50...i swear by these for the pure functionality of them. I use my Ibasso DX90 on optical with these. They're amazing.


----------



## NickleCo (Jan 9, 2019)

Man, cables make all the difference! Sure its not as organic sounding as my other balanced cable but it makes up for transparency, speed and tighter bass.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> As usual some really great shots @Dobrescu George



Thank you!  

Your shot is also very clean!  

Is the Queen good? I haven't tried it yet, but it seems people like it quite a lot


----------



## Podster (Jan 9, 2019)

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your shot is also very clean!
> 
> Is the Queen good? I haven't tried it yet, but it seems people like it quite a lot



Thank you Sir but the iPhone 6 camera does not hold a candle to your photography work on here

The Queen's are my fave of the TFZither line so far but I've also not tried the King's which by what I've read in reviews out here are maybe their best. My first and you can still see them in this photo were the original Series 1 in Carbon Fiber finish, I was very disappointed in the Series 1S not so much for the sound but that the silver cable was the fastest silver cable to turn totally green and I ended up giving them to my children to use/enjoy/abuse LOL  I bought the Series II SE and did not find them special or any better than the original S1's and then I took the plunge on the Flagship Secret Garden's and if you are a top end/Mid Range lover they are spot on but for most I would think they are bass deficient They are also a beautiful iem to say the least but if you require bass I'd steer clear on this one.





I just wanted to chime back in here and give credit where credit is due and not scare anyone away from the Secret Garden's because they are really a nice iem for the price, At low level listening their detail retrieval is awesome and at low level they have very good bass (solid and realistic) I am so tempted to jump on the new Secret Garden 3's for $280 out on MassDrop right now, with three top quality Knowles BA's this may really raise these to a whole new level and of course at $280 that would be logical


----------



## Wyville

Wrapping up the last few listening sessions before these need to go back to Jomo, but what a treat they have been!


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> Wrapping up the last few listening sessions before these need to go back to Jomo, but what a treat they have been!



Best purple I've seen yet, of course one should always clarify on that name as just the mere mention of Trinity can send some into a downward spiral


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Best purple I've seen yet, of course one should always clarify on that name as just the mere mention of Trinity can send some into a downward spiral


Yeah, finally been able to capture the purple properly. In my initial snaps it almost turned into blue. 

Haha! I remember _that_ Trinity, I had the Vyrus myself. So indeed, these are the *Jomo Audio* Trinity. So called because of the triple hybrid design. They are "safe".


----------



## Podster

Well I never suffered as some did nor jumped on the negativity train as I was never and I mean never slighted by the engineer (Salesman, Con Artist, Swindler or a host of other titles) issued upon Bob! Still own 75% of the TA releases as well as both R1 & R1 Zenith and love them all but hey as I said I understand where many are at with the old TA

But back to the Jomo's, they were so sweet looking they inspired me to que up this one



And for those who may not be a fan of this awesome multi talented musician or know some of his work made famous by others this one is still better by the composer IMO


----------



## Deftone

Wyville said:


> Wrapping up the last few listening sessions before these need to go back to Jomo, but what a treat they have been!



Really diggin the purple!


----------



## koven

Wyville said:


> Wrapping up the last few listening sessions before these need to go back to Jomo, but what a treat they have been!



Have you posted impressions anywhere yet? I look forward to reading them!


----------



## Wyville

koven said:


> Have you posted impressions anywhere yet? I look forward to reading them!


I posted some brief early impressions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jom...iscussion-thread.811527/page-28#post-14663753

My full review is almost finished and will go up on @twister6's blog soon (depending a bit on his planning).


----------



## jmills8

Been using the Cayin N8 with a TH900 headphone for on the go listening. Well just picked up the JVC iem and it sounds like a headphone and makes on the go listening easier to do.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 10, 2019)

Podster said:


> Bolstering my anticipation even more LOL I guess I'm as guilty as anyone out here when it comes to neglected gear and it is "Nobody's Fault But Mine" (Seems I've heard/read that somewhere before) It's all relative when it comes to next big thing too In all honesty there is so much good stuff one really just needs to find what they like and stop and enjoy it for a while then reach into the goody bag and enjoy another setup the same way Since I have you here let me also thank you for all the music you have posted on your profile as I really like a lot of it (Plant 43, Mikron, Carl Finlow, Silicon Scally, Absolute Fiction and Umwelt (Are they a German group)? Some of it is a little dark for my liking but I like uptempo Electronica



Lol, many Electro groups can have German sounding names or style and it may in a way be an aesthetic tribute to Kraftwerk? But Umwelt is from Lyon, France. Carl Finlow is Silicon Sally which is English. But yes, I have always been into that style but now more so for some unknown reason? Glad you enjoy! Cheers!


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> I posted some brief early impressions here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jom...iscussion-thread.811527/page-28#post-14663753
> 
> My full review is almost finished and will go up on @twister6's blog soon (depending a bit on his planning).



Good stuff Wyville Referring back to your reviewing of mini training rigs (although I'd never really take this one to the gym) it is probably my smallest rig in stature but to this day the ASG Rockets are the best micro driver I've ever heard and for me sound wise this tiny rig is huge Kindly referred to as my "Titanium Tornado" the finish on these two are like a perfect match


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Good stuff Wyville Referring back to your reviewing of mini training rigs (although I'd never really take this one to the gym) it is probably my smallest rig in stature but to this day the ASG Rockets are the best micro driver I've ever heard and for me sound wise this tiny rig is huge Kindly referred to as my "Titanium Tornado" the finish on these two are like a perfect match


I have never heard them myself, but remember reading some very positive things about those! They certainly look like they would work very well for training. And definitely a perfect match!


----------



## alpha421

My portable setup for the past 4 months.  I don't carry a DAP when out and about as I need instant response for calls and texts.  I've cycled through pretty much every thumb stick USB DAC/amp and I've finally found my out and about setup.  It's nice not having to use an USB A/C adapter.  Sure, the Impacto eats about 10% battery per hour with mix resolutions, but I really only listen to the setup for 2-3 hrs tops, and if I really need the long haul, the battery solves the problem without noticeable weight.  

Samsung S9-->modded Beyerdynamic Impacto-->FS mg5pro HX ciems


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 10, 2019)

_*Sony MUC-B20SB1 to Sony MDR-Z1R to Sony NW-WM1Z*_


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


>



**


----------



## Podster

Well rats, my ES100 ran out of juice on me and I've had to change rigs! It's OK IDUN CAYIN now


----------



## Dobrescu George

NextDrive SpectraX together with HIFIMAN RE2000 Silver  

There is a thread of sorts for NextDrive SpectraX, I wonder if there is a full or official thread anywhere (?) 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nextdrive-spectra-anybody-else-got-one.871448/


----------



## denis1976

Sp1000cu plus JH Diana


----------



## Jazza517




----------



## Deftone

Jazza517 said:


>



He protecc 
He attacc
He bring the stacc bacc


----------



## Nostoi

Jazza517 said:


>


What is the 4.4mm dac/amp connected to your WM1A?


----------



## jasonho

Nostoi said:


> What is the 4.4mm dac/amp connected to your WM1A?



That’s the Aroma brand portable amp (A100)


----------



## Nostoi

jasonho said:


> That’s the Aroma brand portable amp (A100)


Much obliged.


----------



## jmills8

Nostoi said:


> Much obliged.


Pretty big.


----------



## Podster




----------



## milesjunkie (Jan 14, 2019)

ZX300 modded by Ryuzoh
PM3 - Dyson Audio cable
4.4mm adaptor and retermination by head fier (PM me for member name)


----------



## Podster

Shanling M2, RS Tomahawk w/TFZ Secret Garden's. Absolutely lovely rig with anything I've thrown at it


----------



## Whitigir

Dx208Ti-EX and HD800S

It is DX200 Titanium with Amp8 module and modifications of EX package applied


----------



## vodanhkhack

New pairing ...


----------



## Jazza517

Nostoi said:


> What is the 4.4mm dac/amp connected to your WM1A?


It is ZX300 + Aroma A100 portable amp + PS100(power station) for A100


----------



## Podster

This rig (FiiO X3ii, Topping NX2 and DM6's) could really post in the (>$200/<$600) Mid-Fi thread as well as that last one I posted but this one IMO can keep up with the best I own


----------



## Benz-Fi

Flavor of the day... SP1KM + U8


----------



## Podster

Benz-Fi said:


> Flavor of the day... SP1KM + U8



Yum


----------



## KimChee (Jan 17, 2019)

Astrell Kern AK380-JH Roxanne-Triton Audio Triton8


----------



## jmills8




----------



## y0da_cod3r

Dx150 => FH5


----------



## Podster (Jan 17, 2019)

Absolutely one of the smoothest iem's (Toneking Nine Tails) I've ever owned and in my top 5 purchases of 2018 (Top 3 iem's and for sure a stranded on a desert island pick)Please don't let the odd shape shell scare you away either as they are also in my top 3 for comfortable

Pair extremely well with Shanling and of course I've never had coloration with my Tomahawk or any of Ray's amps really


----------



## y0da_cod3r (Jan 17, 2019)

Podster said:


> Absolutely one of the smoothest iem's I've ever owned and in my top 5 purchases of 2018 (Top 3 iem's and for sure a stranded on a desert island pick)Please don't let the odd shape shell scare you away either as they are also in my top 3 for comfortable
> 
> Pair extremely well with Shanling and of course I've never had coloration with my Tomahawk or any of Ray's amps really


What's the IEM name?


----------



## Podster (Jan 17, 2019)

y0da_cod3r said:


> What's the IEM name?



My apologies I'll go and update! Toneking Nine Tails (Google Chinese legends) That Gary Clark live is awesome


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Podster said:


> My apologies I'll go and update! Toneking Nine Tails (Google Chinese legends)


tks!


----------



## OPrwtos




----------



## vodanhkhack

Podster said:


> Absolutely one of the smoothest iem's (Toneking Nine Tails) I've ever owned and in my top 5 purchases of 2018 (Top 3 iem's and for sure a stranded on a desert island pick)Please don't let the odd shape shell scare you away either as they are also in my top 3 for comfortable
> 
> Pair extremely well with Shanling and of course I've never had coloration with my Tomahawk or any of Ray's amps really



Is your Shsnling M5 still working well right now? How old is it? Look amazing !


----------



## Podster

vodanhkhack said:


> Is your Shsnling M5 still working well right now? How old is it? Look amazing !



Well it’s actually the M5’s little brother the M2 however it is almost 3 years old now and still works flawlessly.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, I reviewed a CIEM from a Malaysian company, Unknown Custom. This is their 4BA offering, the Quad 2.0. Happy reading!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21468/


----------



## vodanhkhack

Oh, those things look like sweet candies !



ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys, I reviewed a CIEM from a Malaysian company, Unknown Custom. This is their 4BA offering, the Quad 2.0. Happy reading!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21468/


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> My apologies I'll go and update! Toneking Nine Tails (Google Chinese legends) That Gary Clark live is awesome


What sort of sound do the nine tails have?


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> What sort of sound do the nine tails have?



Well my description is warn, full and killer bass. But not veiled, very smooth and non fatiguing. If I were to even break it down more I’d say fun with one of the best fits of all my iem’s (word has it I might have a few)


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted a larger review on FiiO BTR1K, BTR3, uBTR and FB1  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/fiio-bluetooth-freedom-review.html


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## named name




----------



## jasonho




----------



## ngoduc

Toshiba XR-P9


----------



## vodanhkhack

jasonho said:


>


I am so curious how this ultra expensive tiny Hifiman sounds?


----------



## jasonho

vodanhkhack said:


> I am so curious how this ultra expensive tiny Hifiman sounds?



You have to match it with the right iem.  With the right match, sound wise, its musical and enjoyable.   But the dap operations leave a lot to be desired - hang, stuck, jam are common signs when using this dap.  Battery life wise, i believe it can be better.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 21, 2019)

_*qdc Anole V3 IEM #817993 (stock setting/Sony Hybrid Tips)(Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm)
Sony NW-WM1A Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.01*_


----------



## Podster

ngoduc said:


> Toshiba XR-P9



I just have to hear "The Calling" at least once a week Right now though doing a little Robert Plant


----------



## milesjunkie




----------



## tansand




----------



## Noloben (Jan 23, 2019)

Yamaha YHD-2 + MM4 in the body of iRiver iHP-100

(it's a mod by sanmigel, digital part from stock and audio is re-made from scratch and based on 2 TDA1387 w/o oversampling)


----------



## vodanhkhack

Noloben said:


> Yamaha YHD-2 + MM4 in the body of iRiver iHP-100
> 
> (it's a mod by sanmigel, digital part from stock and audio is re-made from scratch and based on 2 TDA1387 w/o oversampling)


Would you take pictures without case? Can it play lossless now?


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Wyville

My Empire Ears Phantom have found a new best friend: Effect Audio Leonidas II 
Listening to some stunningly beautiful Beethoven's 9th right now.


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> My Empire Ears Phantom have found a new best friend: Effect Audio Leonidas II
> Listening to some stunningly beautiful Beethoven's 9th right now.



Clean rig sir

Me, I'm having a family affair today however it may incense a few and most have every right to be Fortunately for me I'm not one who suffered the demise


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Clean rig sir
> 
> Me, I'm having a family affair today however it may incense a few and most have every right to be Fortunately for me I'm not one who suffered the demise


Cheers! 

I quite liked the Vyrus (had the v1), just a shame they ended up falling apart.


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I quite liked the Vyrus (had the v1), just a shame they ended up falling apart.



Hate to hear that and now that you mention it I'm wondering where my V1's are, probably wherever my Sabre's are hanging out! Not had any issues with any of mine so once again I feel lucky! Was not too keen on the Phantom Masters (some kind of wonky tuning issue) but my sons student exchange pal from Brazil absolutely loved them so off they went to southern Brazil


----------



## boblauer

I like my Vyrus 1 as well, use them instead of the Hyperion for travelling, small enough footprint. I may try and get some Ety's though so they end up in the unused case. I really need to sell a bunch of stuff but time demands get in the way of doing it.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Space permitting! Love the fact that I can plug my phone into this CEntrance Hifi-M8 and drive pretty much any headphones I want wherever I am. 

iPhone XR > Hifi-M8 > Dt770 80 ohm


----------



## Noloben (Jan 23, 2019)

vodanhkhack said:


> Would you take pictures without case? Can it play lossless now?



Sure, here it is:




Spoiler















And yes, since it's rockboxed it can read lossless and dsd. Not sure though if it downsamples everything to 16/44 (as rockbox usually does), but I'm perfectly satisfied with Redbook, not a fan of hi-res and dsd. Moreover, dac chip itself cannot recieve bitrate higher than 16 so the only question is how high frequency can be.

Recieved it just yesterday and like the sound  so much flesh and blood -ish, gosh. Not as detailed as one could call perfect (not qa360), but good enough in that too.

And this oldschool player usability... Body is almost 14 y. o., still strong and lays good in hand. Was surprised to see this.


----------



## Dobrescu George

The Meze Balanced Cable makes my 99Classics really shine!  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/meze-99-classics-cables-silver-and-balanced.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/me...ilver-plated-cable.22779/reviews#review-21494


----------



## deadhead12

New IEM.


----------



## floydfan33

AK SR15 > Forza OTG Cable > Chord Mojo > JH Audio 16v2


----------



## singleended5863

floydfan33 said:


> AK SR15 > Forza OTG Cable > Chord Mojo > JH Audio 16v2



What leather case you got for SR15?


----------



## floydfan33

singleended5863 said:


> What leather case you got for SR15?



It's the Dignis Nubuck Grey


----------



## jmills8

floydfan33 said:


> It's the Dignis Nubuck Grey


Oo this one gives better resolution.


----------



## zig3n




----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> The Meze Balanced Cable makes my 99Classics really shine!
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/meze-99-classics-cables-silver-and-balanced.html
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/me...ilver-plated-cable.22779/reviews#review-21494



As usual beautiful shots sir

I be rockin' this morning, not usually an EQ kind of guy but for some reason the Jr. sounds better on the 6's EQ'd I'm not sure if I'll ever figure out AK UI File reading as I have 967 songs on this right not however it shows only 37!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> As usual beautiful shots sir
> 
> I be rockin' this morning, not usually an EQ kind of guy but for some reason the Jr. sounds better on the 6's EQ'd I'm not sure if I'll ever figure out AK UI File reading as I have 967 songs on this right not however it shows only 37!



Thank you! 

Your shot is also very smooth and cool! 

I've no idea how AK UI file system works.... Wish I could help with that!


----------



## willywill

Happy Friday, waiting for a decent time to get a drink it's still to early


----------



## Pingupenguins

willywill said:


> Happy Friday, waiting for a decent time to get a drink it's still to early



Damn open back as a mobile setup? Hardcore. How does it sound when you're out and about?


----------



## jmills8




----------



## surfratt

today's portable rig  AR-M2 > Aeon Flow Closed


----------



## surfratt

The AR-M2 is new (to me) and I must say it sounds damn good.  Underappreciated


----------



## crabdog

The Brainwavz B400 and Soundaware M2Pro. Goosebumps!


----------



## vodanhkhack

crabdog said:


> The Brainwavz B400 and Soundaware M2Pro. Goosebumps!


Is this Soundawave M2Pro still a prototype ? How does it sound? Is it as awesome as the Questyle?


----------



## crabdog

vodanhkhack said:


> Is this Soundawave M2Pro still a prototype ? How does it sound? Is it as awesome as the Questyle?


It is the production version but is still an early firmware version though there will be an update soon. From memory, it sounds just as good as the Questyle and is on par with the Colourfly U8 as well. Tasty FGPA goodness!


----------



## vodanhkhack

crabdog said:


> It is the production version but is still an early firmware version though there will be an update soon. From memory, it sounds just as good as the Questyle and is on par with the Colourfly U8 as well. Tasty FGPA goodness!


Thank you! But, to be honest ... both Questyle and Colourfly U8 look more beautiful and proffesional. Just my opinion...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 27, 2019)

_*Walkman 1Z/ Noble  K10 Encore with Magaosi Tips

My favorite rig for a week.

 *_


----------



## willywill

Pingupenguins said:


> Damn open back as a mobile setup? Hardcore. How does it sound when you're out and about?


Portable all the way, I don't have a desktop setup at the moment. I can only use the Audeze when i'm home alone. 
I mostly take a cheap pair of earphone when out the house like the Final Audio E2000 or Shure SE215


----------



## hemipowered007




----------



## floydfan33




----------



## NickleCo

Todays motif: Black meets silver lol
From left to right: Sony WM1A, Sennheiser IE80, Seiko SKX007, Parker 51


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 28, 2019)

I love Seiko Diver Watches.Top one I purchased in 2018, second one in 1993.



DatDudeNic said:


> Todays motif: Black meets silver lol
> From left to right: Sony WM1A, Sennheiser IE80, Seiko SKX007, Parker 51


----------



## Focux

lol i have the same IEM and 2 seiko's as you guys do but mine is the SKX009J


----------



## Redcarmoose

Focux said:


> lol i have the same IEM and 2 seiko's as you guys do but mine is the SKX009J



Nice! 
Mine are the SRP779 and 7002-7000. I love those watches.


----------



## ngoduc

Portable device


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Twinning.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> _*Walkman 1Z/ Noble  K10 Encore with Magaosi Tips
> 
> My favorite rig for a week. *_



Not to mention a pretty sweet looking rig as well

@surfratt , I love that little AR and one of the Stones albums that stays in my players rotations

@hemipowered007 , that shot is spot on perfect and not too shabby a setup either

Man I forgot how power hungry the **** 4In1's were (have them at about 90 on the N3) but then again I think that's why they sound so darn good, albeit on the heavy side they IMO are killer for $35


----------



## cathee

DatDudeNic said:


> Todays motif: Black meets silver lol
> From left to right: Sony WM1A, Sennheiser IE80, Seiko SKX007, Parker 51



Same same but different


----------



## hemipowered007

Podster said:


> Not to mention a pretty sweet looking rig as well
> 
> @surfratt , I love that little AR and one of the Stones albums that stays in my players rotations
> 
> ...



Hey thanks ! I wish I would have used my actual camera, but it was dead. The lg v20 doesnt do too bad though for a phone.


----------



## surfratt

Today's portable rig.  Still playing with my new toy, AR-M2.


----------



## NickleCo (Jan 28, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


> I love Seiko Diver Watches.Top one I purchased in 2018, second one in 1993.


Just got into divers ever since my brother gave me thst watch. Those sure are some nice watches!


----------



## NickleCo

cathee said:


> Same same but different


Nice GS


----------



## Focux

cathee said:


> Same same but different



woohoo GS in da house yo~


----------



## CoryGillmore

surfratt said:


> Today's portable rig.  Still playing with my new toy, AR-M2.


Nice rig, but an even better album and song choice! I became obsessed with Radiohead this past summer while sleeping on them my entire life. I read an article about them and I was like I need to see what all this hype is about. I remember hearing In Rainbows in 2008 and I HATED IT! Now it's one of my fav albums ever. I love every record they've put out except Amnesiac.


----------



## Redcarmoose

DatDudeNic said:


> Just got into divers ever since my brother gave me thst watch. Those sure are some nice watches!



The first one I purchased with a tax refund at a time in my life when I was really poor, but I just loved it. It now needs to go in for service but I will do it, if anything just for sentimental purposes as it’s 26 years old.


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


> The first one I purchased with a tax refund at a time in my life when I was really poor, but I just loved it. It now needs to go in for service but I will do it, if anything just for sentimental purposes as it’s 26 years old.


Oh wow thats impressive! Your watch is actually older than me.


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh wow thats impressive! Your watch is actually older than me.



Ouch, Ouch and Double Ouch again, Pod's working on 3 times your age

So don't let the diminutive size of this giant rig fool you as this setup sounds killa


----------



## Dobrescu George

Campfire Atlas is live now!  

In-Depth Comparisons and pairings included in the review 

Shortly coming to Head-Fi as well  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/campfire-atlas-absolute-impact.html


----------



## willywill

To many Seiko, here my Baby Tuna and Rotring 600


----------



## jmills8

Obsolete


----------



## jmills8

Obsolete


----------



## Podster




----------



## boblauer




----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


>



Nice Bob, I can't even imagine how good those EE's sound on your ES100 Got mine on right now driving my Tin T2's  (balanced) and these sound great with iPhone 6 files


----------



## Wyville

A very portable Shanling setup: M0 + ME100


----------



## boblauer

Podster said:


> Nice Bob, I can't even imagine how good those EE's sound on your ES100 Got mine on right now driving my Tin T2's  (balanced) and these sound great with iPhone 6 files


 Yes the Spartan's sound great out of the ES100. Was listening to Jeff Buckley, Eva Cassidy and Lucinda Williams absolutely haunting vocal  representations.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Yes the Spartan's sound great out of the ES100. Was listening to Jeff Buckley, Eva Cassidy and Lucinda Williams absolutely haunting vocal  representations.



I'll bet, Hallelujah, Ain't No Sunshine and Rescue would be great no matter what order played


----------



## davidcotton

Wyville said:


> A very portable Shanling setup: M0 + ME100



Looks like one of those old travel clocks that used to fold out.


----------



## Podster

davidcotton said:


> Looks like one of those old travel clocks that used to fold out.



LOL, dating yourself David


----------



## vodanhkhack

Wyville said:


> A very portable Shanling setup: M0 + ME100


Beautiful ... Shanling box ... How is the sound of the headphone?


----------



## Wyville

vodanhkhack said:


> Beautiful ... Shanling box ... How is the sound of the headphone?


I have not yet spent a lot of time with them, but my initial impression is that the ME100 have a nice and energetic sound. A little on the brighter side, but with a surprisingly good quality bass, clean mids and the treble, while a little brighter, is not offensively so. That is while using the "balanced" tips, but Shanling also include vocal, bass and foam tips, so that is something I want to try out to see if it gives a notable shift in the overall tone. The build quality also seems very good and I think pictures often do not do them justice. The cable too is very nice for a stock cable, comfortable and with solid components.


----------



## vodanhkhack (Feb 1, 2019)

Wyville said:


> I have not yet spent a lot of time with them, but my initial impression is that the ME100 have a nice and energetic sound. A little on the brighter side, but with a surprisingly good quality bass, clean mids and the treble, while a little brighter, is not offensively so. That is while using the "balanced" tips, but Shanling also include vocal, bass and foam tips, so that is something I want to try out to see if it gives a notable shift in the overall tone. The build quality also seems very good and I think pictures often do not do them justice. The cable too is very nice for a stock cable, comfortable and with solid components.


Thanks. Looks quite nice! How much does it cost? Just wonder how it compares to my RHA T20i ?


----------



## Wyville

vodanhkhack said:


> Thanks. Looks quite nice! How much does it cost? Just wonder how it compares to my RHA T20i ?


Price of the ME100 is around US$120, I believe. Unfortunately I have not heard the T20i, so I can't say how they compare.


----------



## ngoduc

Portable devices


----------



## jmills8

Cowon Pleneu L , Mass Kobo 4.4 balanced amp and TH900.


----------



## milesjunkie

jmills8 said:


> Cowon Pleneu L , Mass Kobo 4.4 balanced amp and TH900.


Player looks nice.


----------



## stenog

jmills8 said:


> Cowon Pleneu L , Mass Kobo 4.4 balanced amp and TH900.



Jmills8 your avatar...you are not a nice guy


----------



## Podster

stenog said:


> Jmills8 your avatar...you are not a nice guy



And here I find it hilarious


----------



## toughnut

Ultimate portability
Sansa Clip+ RB with 256GB microSD and Sony IER-M9


----------



## ngoduc

Some of vintage devices!


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> And here I find it hilarious


What iems are they?


----------



## gazzington

toughnut said:


> Ultimate portability
> Sansa Clip+ RB with 256GB microSD and Sony IER-M9


Wow, does the clip have enough power for the Sony iems. I did not realise a large capacity SD would work on the clip


----------



## toughnut

gazzington said:


> Wow, does the clip have enough power for the Sony iems. I did not realise a large capacity SD would work on the clip



Yea, pretty damn loud at -20db. Usually run it at -30db to -25db range. Still have lots of headroom. Issue is the mid bass, it sound weird though. Like thumping empty steel barrel.

SD card wise, as long as it’s formated as FAT32, it work. Meant there’s limitation of 4gb max size per file.


----------



## gazzington

toughnut said:


> Yea, pretty damn loud at -20db. Usually run it at -30db to -25db range. Still have lots of headroom. Issue is the mid bass, it sound weird though. Like thumping empty steel barrel.
> 
> SD card wise, as long as it’s formated as FAT32, it work. Meant there’s limitation of 4gb max size per file.


Sansa clip really were great. Wish they were still made the same way


----------



## karloil

gazzington said:


> Sansa clip really were great. Wish they were still made the same way



i wish they would recreate the Fuze! regretted selling mine


----------



## gazzington

karloil said:


> i wish they would recreate the Fuze! regretted selling mine


I've still got mine but it's very old. I wish they'd make them again too


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> What iems are they?



Tin T2’s, original and not the Pro.


----------



## davidcotton

gazzington said:


> Wow, does the clip have enough power for the Sony iems. I did not realise a large capacity SD would work on the clip



Had at least a 128 gig card in mine.  With rockbox no reason to imagine it wouldn't take at least another 400 or so with folder browser anyway.


----------



## gazzington

She should bring these back. They’d make a fortune


----------



## alpha421

ngoduc said:


> Some of vintage devices!



Nostalgic indeed!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Xiaomi Mi Max 3 smartphone + Master & Dynamic MW60 + The Devil Within by Eskimo Callboy


----------



## ipaulpereira

Just wanted to say, IMO, the CCA C10 + Kanas Pro Stock cable works great on the R6 without IEMatch.


----------



## Podster




----------



## Podster

What's better than 8 BA's........................................................why 12 BA's of course


----------



## Benz-Fi

Podster said:


> What's better than 8 BA's........................................................why 12 BA's of course


----------



## Podster

Benz-Fi said:


>



I just had too Benz, reminded me of that episode of Texas Metal where Bill Carlton told the guy what's better than 400 Horsepower.......................500 Horsepower LOL


----------



## NickleCo

Never in my wildest dreams did i think that this would be a good idea but it is!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It may not be the most picturesque photo out there but boy did this blow my expectations of this 12 year old ipod.

IPod nano 3rd gen > Empire ears Zeus xiv


----------



## DONTGIVEUP (Feb 5, 2019)

Very nice. Can Nano drive those iems?


----------



## NickleCo

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Very nice. Can Nano drive those iems?


Made these bad boys sing!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Very nice. Can Nano drive those iems?


Anything can drive the Zeus !


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Then I need to get ☝️ 





DatDudeNic said:


> Made these bad boys sing!





MrLocoLuciano said:


> Anything can drive the Zeus !


----------



## Whitigir

Dx208Ti-EX

Furutech rhodium plated + Norne Litz wires

HD800S

Totally portable on the go with the box to take everything everywhere


----------



## NickleCo

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Anything can drive the Zeus !


But not everything can make them truly sing


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Sony ZX2. My favorite all in one with video. Sadly it looks like there’ll never be another.


----------



## Dobrescu George

250USD DAC/AMP, which features a bass boost switch, and a lot of driving power - XD10 Poke from xDuoo 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/02/music-and-soul-xduoo-xd10-poke-review.html


----------



## hemipowered007




----------



## Music junky (Feb 6, 2019)

Safe n sound!


----------



## Music junky




----------



## justrest

Music junky said:


>




Elegance.


----------



## Drake_Mallard

Transformers: Music Label Soundwave. Yes it transforms and yes it sounds like crap


----------



## OPrwtos

Sorry i went a bit nuts, these photos came out better than i expected.


----------



## vodanhkhack

OPrwtos said:


> Sorry i went a bit nuts, these photos came out better than i expected.



Does your Audeze headphone also need EQ to make it sound great?


----------



## ddmt

Sony ZX300 + DM6


----------



## Music junky

Music junky said:


>







justrest said:


> Elegance.


THANKYOU!


----------



## willywill

vodanhkhack said:


> Does your Audeze headphone also need EQ to make it sound great?


They are on the darker side you will feel the bass, depending on what type of music you listen to. Rock no, Rap hell yea


----------



## OPrwtos (Feb 7, 2019)

vodanhkhack said:


> Does your Audeze headphone also need EQ to make it sound great?



I swapped the pads to the Dekoni elite velour, which give a extremely smooth mids and treble response, then i eq them slightly just increasing the upper mids and treble by about 4db. They sound perfect. You can find the fr gaph for the lcd2c with dekoni elite velour pads on google images if you search for it.


----------



## surfratt

today's portable rig.  Going old school.


----------



## surfratt

Sorry about bad pic above.   Pono > balanced out (Sony Muc-M12BL2 cable) > Kumitate Lab Trio.


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> 250USD DAC/AMP, which features a bass boost switch, and a lot of driving power - XD10 Poke from xDuoo
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/02/music-and-soul-xduoo-xd10-poke-review.html



Poke? i dont get it.


----------



## Deftone

surfratt said:


> Sorry about bad pic above.   Pono > balanced out (Sony Muc-M12BL2 cable) > Kumitate Lab Trio.



I thought that was IERZ1R at first glance


----------



## surfratt

One of today's rigs  DX 200 with amp 8> bespoke Thor II 8 wire > EE Phantom


----------



## surfratt

another pic. Sorry for crappy pics.  I need to work on my photography skills


----------



## ngoduc

Portable devices!


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Shanling M0 is live now! 

I think it is pretty much one of the best price/performance ratio DAPs available on the market. My fat fingers aren't doing so well with the tiny display, but it has a great sound for such a small size  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/02/ultra-portable-good-sound-shanling-m0-review.html


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> Poke? i dont get it.



I don't really get it either, but this is the way they named their DAC/AMP (?) 

I am not sure the xDuoo company speaks English so well, I appreciate the comic sans font used to make the whole thing trendy


----------



## gr8soundz

Dobrescu George said:


> I don't really get it either, but this is the way they named their DAC/AMP (?)
> 
> I am not sure the xDuoo company speaks English so well, I appreciate the comic sans font used to make the whole thing trendy



Where can the black one be purchased? Until your review, I thought the Poke was only available in blue.


----------



## Dobrescu George

gr8soundz said:


> Where can the black one be purchased? Until your review, I thought the Poke was only available in blue.



To be honest, I didn't like the blue color either  

There is a link to a store that sells them in my review, no affiliate links, simply a link to a shop that has it  

They should have it in black  

https://www.xtenik.com/product/xduoo-xd10-poke/


----------



## jmills8

Took this set up for a 3.5 hour shopping adventure around Hong Kong.  I walked for 1.5 hours and the rest was spent taking three trains and two buses. Nobody took a second look at this set up, think they were too busy or didnt notice me carrying a Cowon Pleneu L , Mass Kobo 4.4 balanced amp, and Fostex TH900 balanced 4.4.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX200>AMP8>Encore.

Sweet, sweet listening today.


----------



## R7photo




----------



## thamasha69




----------



## LaCap

R7photo said:


>


Is that the Rosie?


----------



## R7photo

Yes updated model,,8 bal armatures, my first serious item but these pretty amazing,


----------



## cj3209

jmills8 said:


> Took this set up for a 3.5 hour shopping adventure around Hong Kong.  I walked for 1.5 hours and the rest was spent taking three trains and two buses. Nobody took a second look at this set up, think they were too busy or didnt notice me carrying a Cowon Pleneu L , Mass Kobo 4.4 balanced amp, and Fostex TH900 balanced 4.4.


I don't think I would be comfortable walking around with a $6k+ portable set up like that...but that's just me.


----------



## cj3209 (Feb 11, 2019)

cj3209 said:


> I don't think I would be comfortable walking around with a $6k+ portable set up like that...but that's just me.


For walk-arounds, my iFi coupled to my LG G7 (Tidal MQA) works wonders and it's 'only' around $1k, lol...


Sorry...bad pic...
IFi Micro iDSD; LG G7; CL2 w/Lionheart cable.


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> I don't think I would be comfortable walking around with a $6k+ portable set up like that...but that's just me.


True, I only do it cause it gives me a home set up sound on the go. At times so good Im in no hurry to get where Im going.


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> For walk-arounds, my iFi coupled to my LG G7 (Tidal MQA) works wonders and it's 'only' around $1k, lol...
> 
> Sorry...bad pic...
> IFi Micro iDSD; LG G7; CL2 w/Lionheart cable.


I have that set up aswell. I velcro a phone onto the ifi bl. Much easier than my new set up.


----------



## cj3209

jmills8 said:


> ...At times so good Im in no hurry to get where Im going.


LOL...I totally get that...


----------



## jmills8

Back in 2006 I bought a Colorfly dap well I just bought their new U8 dap. Its very very nice, nice with no eq. But this thing has a crazy eq , one os named Professional, I have no idea where to start.


----------



## surfratt

Forgot my go to portable rig at home and remembered I have this at work.  Happy camper


----------



## surfratt

Been listening to my EE Phantoms so much ( they don't work so well with the Pono so far) that I forgot how much I love these iem's.  Plus they are a work of art.  Scratch easily due to being pure sterling silver.


----------



## denis1976

What a great album...


----------



## jmills8 (Feb 13, 2019)

Colorfly U8 , second screen.


----------



## Podster

Drake_Mallard said:


> Transformers: Music Label Soundwave. Yes it transforms and yes it sounds like crap



Well I must confess I'm enjoying that player visually  Looks like a sweet 16 core on those ZS7's too

This rig right here sounds awesome Cayin N3, Jazz R7.8 and Advanced M5-1D


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a little one about DX120 from iBasso  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/02/little-joy-ibasso-dx120-review.html


----------



## Deftone

Now that is quite unique looking...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> Now that is quite unique looking...



Indeed, really sexy device


----------



## gc335

R7photo said:


>


Nice! What JHs are those? Liking the Kann?


----------



## jmills8

gc335 said:


> Nice! What JHs are those? Liking the Kann?


The Kann is an average sounding dap


----------



## NickleCo

denis1976 said:


> What a great album...


Been hooked on it since i got it yesterday! Great stuff man!


----------



## NickleCo

analog goodness. Still amazes me everytime i use this combo.


----------



## ostewart




----------



## Deftone

ostewart said:


>



*MP3 200kbps, absolutely disgusting...*


----------



## ostewart

Deftone said:


> *MP3 200kbps, absolutely disgusting...*



I am fully aware  I apologise, I will show myself out....


----------



## floydfan33

Cayin N5IIs and Solaris


----------



## Redcarmoose

floydfan33 said:


> Cayin N5IIs and Solaris


I love that album!


----------



## LaCap

Today's mood!


----------



## jmills8 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice sounding dap so I bought two.


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> Nice sounding dap do I bought two.


Why 2? Is this DAP ... stackable ? Are you hearing ...double sound quality?


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Why 2? Is this DAP ... stackable ? Are you hearing ...double sound quality?


One kept stock the other was modded for a better sound, more power. Mod to compete with N8 , SE1000 , and Pleneu L.


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> One kept stock the other was modded for a better sound, more power. Mod to compete with N8 , SE1000 , and Pleneu L.


Oh, you should also need to compete with Lotoo PAW Gold Touch,  Hifiman R2R2k ... Btw, I heard that the edge touch volume of this U8 is very cool?


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Oh, you should also need to compete with Lotoo PAW Gold Touch,  Hifiman R2R2k ... Btw, I heard that the edge touch volume of this U8 is very cool?


Lotoo meh, good eq but very flat sounding. Yes many are pushing it in reviews. Yes the touch volume is nice and one can turn it off and use the other side with buttons. Soundwise the U8 is very intimate sounding, detailed with a nice treble. Its eq equals the Lotoo Paw Gold.


----------



## bmichels

New headphone... for the winter  .


----------



## ThomasHK

New DAP in the house. Astell & Kern A&norma SR15. Pairs wonderfully with my trusty PP8.


----------



## willywill

afternoon coffee and music


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Music junky said:


>


I have been interested in getting a case like this for traveling, where did you get it from?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

surfratt said:


> Today's portable rig.  Still playing with my new toy, AR-M2.


How you like your AR-M2? I've seen several for sale over the past few weeks and wondered does it stand up against the competition out there now? I really want to get one of these...


----------



## surfratt

RONJA MESCO said:


> How you like your AR-M2? I've seen several for sale over the past few weeks and wondered does it stand up against the competition out there now? I really want to get one of these...


I was really surprised  Picked it up from Voxx outlet on Ebay for $375 or something close to that, and the sound quality surprised me.  I think it is a very underappreciated dap.  Hits WAY above its weight for the price I paid. Ui is ok,  not the best,  but SQ and power wise I am impressed.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

surfratt said:


> I was really surprised  Picked it up from Voxx outlet on Ebay for $375 or something close to that, and the sound quality surprised me.  I think it is a very underappreciated dap.  Hits WAY above its weight for the price I paid. Ui is ok,  not the best,  but SQ and power wise I am impressed.



Thanks for telling me that... I'm gonna hafta look for one and get it. I hadta ask because you would see many a segment of reviewers mention it in their top tens.. Then you have another half of reviewers would sleep on it like it didn't exist. I always wondered why it was like that. It's a well crafted player and I heard it punched above it weight like you said. Thanks for clearing things up for me.


----------



## myusernameislove

It is slowly getting built. I got my best workers on it.


----------



## sleepy1der

RingingEars said:


> It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
> So we'll start fresh...


Ne


----------



## sleepy1der

HD700 finally arrived . Paired with AK380 and amp...


----------



## AnakChan




----------



## jmills8

Modded Colorfly U8 , no need of an amp to push my Fostex TH900.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP




----------



## jmills8

DONTGIVEUP said:


>


My fav brand.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

My only gripe with the player is the display of the seconds & minute.
Do you use EQ? I noticed there is an option to change each bandwidth to wide, narrow or normal. What do you recommend? Keeping it at normal?





jmills8 said:


> My fav brand.


----------



## jmills8

DONTGIVEUP said:


> My only gripe with the player is the display of the seconds & minute.
> Do you use EQ? I noticed there is an option to change each bandwidth to wide, narrow or normal. What do you recommend? Keeping it at normal?


Never normal. Headphone 3 , rock, or three other options are good. The L has 4.4 connection liads of power, really nice sounds.


----------



## Wyville

DONTGIVEUP said:


> My only gripe with the player is the display of the seconds & minute.
> Do you use EQ? I noticed there is an option to change each bandwidth to wide, narrow or normal. What do you recommend? Keeping it at normal?


You can also toggle each frequency band between three options, so the 10-band EQ effectively becomes a 30-band EQ. Personally, I keep the Plenue 2 on normal.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

I think you misunderstood me. In User 1 settings under each bandwidth there are options like in the photo. I hear differences but I don’t know if messing one, messes the other. Too many choices but for the good.


jmills8 said:


> Never normal. Headphone 3 , rock, or three other options are good. The L has 4.4 connection liads of power, really nice sounds.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

With EX600 balanced I need some bass. I can’t live without bass.





Wyville said:


> You can also toggle each frequency band between three options, so the 10-band EQ effectively becomes a 30-band EQ. Personally, I keep the Plenue 2 on normal.


----------



## jmills8

DONTGIVEUP said:


> I think you misunderstood me. In User 1 settings under each bandwidth there are options like in the photo. I hear differences but I don’t know if messing one, messes the other. Too many choices but for the good.


I used to eq like in 2005 on my first Cowon. Now I just use Cowon pre set such as Headphone 3 or bbe.


----------



## jmills8

DONTGIVEUP said:


> I think you misunderstood me. In User 1 settings under each bandwidth there are options like in the photo. I hear differences but I don’t know if messing one, messes the other. Too many choices but for the good.


----------



## NickleCo (Feb 18, 2019)

Where have you been all my life! I bought and sold a lot of iems both above and below you price point but never have i heard anything like you. Easily punches way above its price point. LimeEarsModelX.

P.S. to keep this pic relevant to the thread i sneakily included my wm1a in there lol.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Will try those too.





jmills8 said:


>


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Found something at my local thrift store for $4.99. Comes with an headphone adapter, charger & a whopping 32MB memory card.


----------



## zuber

Here is my setup:

A&K SP1000SS -> EA Leonidas -> 64 Audio A12


----------



## jmills8

zuber said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> A&K SP1000SS -> EA Leonidas -> 64 Audio A12


Nice mid fi set up, enjoy it man. YOLO!


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> Nice mid fi set up, enjoy it man. YOLO!



Mid fi?!


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

jmills8 said:


> Nice mid fi set up, enjoy it man. YOLO!


Hahaha that's the funniest reply I've read in a while!


----------



## Rhino73

ThomasHK said:


> Mid fi?!



I'm guessing your sarcasmo-metre hasn't warmed up yet?


----------



## zuber

jmills8 said:


> Nice mid fi set up, enjoy it man. YOLO!



Thanks!

Yeah, Mid-Fi?, hmmm, maybe A12, but these still are excellent, with that setup


----------



## denis1976

This guy is a little crazy, never mind


----------



## ThomasHK

Rhino73 said:


> I'm guessing your sarcasmo-metre hasn't warmed up yet?



Me:


----------



## Rockwell75

Fiio M9 -> Campfire Audio Atlas


----------



## willywill

New music Friday already uploaded. I keep up with time, good thing digital gave us the option to
buy the song we want and not spend $15 on a CD or $25 on a vinyl for only one stupid track.


----------



## jmills8

willywill said:


> New music Friday already uploaded. I keep up with time, good thing digital gave us the option to
> buy the song we want and not spend $15 on a CD or $25 on a vinyl for only one stupid track.


In the 80s an album cost $7 and a cd $12


----------



## Tawek




----------



## Benz-Fi

LCD-XC is portable right?


----------



## crabdog

Gimme some of that weekend juice!


----------



## Marat Sar (Feb 23, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Gimme some of that weekend juice!



Cool setup. What's the cable and how does it sound?

Edit! Already found it on the cables thread -- and a review too, no need then 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/btg-audio-starlight-ciem-cable.16561/


----------



## crabdog

Marat Sar said:


> Cool setup. What's the cable and how does it sound?
> 
> Edit! Already found it on the cables thread -- and a review too, no need then
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/btg-audio-starlight-ciem-cable.16561/


Good detective work!

When I first saw it I wasn't quite sure how I felt about the choice of materials but after just a short time using it I am really enjoying the cable. It sounds fantastic btw. I will be doing a full review of it as well. So far I'm very impressed by the quality of it for the price.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Or wait 1 year and buy the cd for the same price you bought that digital track at a thrift store. And get all the tracks. 





willywill said:


> New music Friday already uploaded. I keep up with time, good thing digital gave us the option to
> buy the song we want and not spend $15 on a CD or $25 on a vinyl for only one stupid track.


----------



## ThomasHK (Feb 23, 2019)

50 shades of gray

AK A&norma SR15 with charcoal grey case
Black SE846, modded
Onso cable, dark grey


----------



## stuck limo

Tawek said:


>



Upvoted for the synthwave. Which Sony is that?


----------



## Tawek

One of the best  iem for 1z 
Ex1000


----------



## Zhanming057

Woo WA11 + Sony XJE-MH2 Listening


----------



## Dobrescu George

Shozy CP and FiiO M9 make a good pair! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/02/sweet-mid-tank-shozy-cp-iem-review.html


----------



## kel77

Sp1000cu + FitEar MH335dwsr


----------



## crabdog

kel77 said:


> Sp1000cu + FitEar MH335dwsr


Tasty rig!


----------



## NickleCo

man just curious what camera do you guys use, all the pics are pretty lit!


----------



## noplsestar

ThomasHK said:


> New DAP in the house. Astell & Kern A&norma SR15. Pairs wonderfully with my trusty PP8.


with which cable do you listen with the PP8?


----------



## ThomasHK

noplsestar said:


> with which cable do you listen with the PP8?



I've bought cables for both my iems from here

http://www.onsoproject.com/product.html

They're super well built, great connectors, low impedance and very affordable. I don't believe in cable voodoo other than impedance changing FR of multi-way BAs, so don't ask me how it sounds. It just gets out of the way.


----------



## Wyville

DatDudeNic said:


> man just curious what camera do you guys use, all the pics are pretty lit!


I use the Canon 7D (mkI) with the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8, which is a pretty good setup. I just lack a proper light setup and I have no editing software, so my images are pretty close to straight out of the camera.


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> man just curious what camera do you guys use, all the pics are pretty lit!



I usually use my iPhone XR which is pretty good fo taking pictures up close.


----------



## NickleCo

Wyville said:


> I use the Canon 7D (mkI) with the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8, which is a pretty good setup. I just lack a proper light setup and I have no editing software, so my images are pretty close to straight out of the camera.


 Oh wow, thanks 


singleended5863 said:


> I usually use my iPhone XR which is pretty good fo taking pictures up close.


 i see thanks for answering my query  low key on the market to buy a new phone and lately ive been using my phones camera (lg g5) a lot.


----------



## cathee

Been looking for a slim/portable solution for a while now: test drove this lil' cutie for the weekend. 






Fun times but it's not love.


----------



## Wyville

Speaking of earbuds, just gave this a try and I do believe it is love at first hear...


----------



## NickleCo (Feb 26, 2019)

My set up for today: Audio Technica ATH CKW1000ANV (50th anniversary limited ed.)>Sony NW-WM1A

 
It sounds nothing like what its been stated in reviews. Its very good at both extensions!


----------



## Wyville

Just trying out something, which is bloody difficult to manage without any kind of turntable. But good enough to make me slightly nauseous, so I thought I would share the fun.  Anyway, todays listen...


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## NickleCo

Wyville said:


> Just trying out something, which is bloody difficult to manage without any kind of turntable. But good enough to make me slightly nauseous, so I thought I would share the fun.  Anyway, todays listen...


Back at it again with the beautiful pics!


----------



## koven

Through thick and thin..


----------



## Wyville

DatDudeNic said:


> Back at it again with the beautiful pics!


Thanks! It still needs a lot of refinement before I would get a proper 360 image, but it was a fun thing to try out while I was working on different (non-motion sickness inducing) gifs for a review.


----------



## peterzzz

My current portable setup: Centrance BlueDAC with JH3x


----------



## stoobot

peterzzz said:


> My current portable setup: Centrance BlueDAC with JH3x



Great to see someone else using the JH3x! Running mine through an Astell & Kern AK300 and absolutely love them!


----------



## Deftone

koven said:


> Through thick and thin..



Bet you could tow a small car with that cable


----------



## dhc0329

Small but getting job done delivering the pure sparkle!


----------



## stillman

dhc0329 said:


> Small but getting job done delivering the pure sparkle!



What is it?


----------



## vodanhkhack

stillman said:


> What is it?


Hifiman R2R 2000


----------



## dhc0329

R2R2000 + Leo II + Solaris is a killer combo, not to mention about the ultra portability. It's the smallest totl dap to update
although the user interface sucks big time


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*IER-Z1R   -   1Z   -   Stock 4.4mm Pentaconn 5 pole*_


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*1A  -  MUC M12SB1  - BGVP DM6  -  Sony L Hybrid Tips*_


----------



## NickleCo

dhc0329 said:


> Small but getting job done delivering the pure sparkle!


First time seeing thr r2r in someone's hands!


----------



## dhc0329 (Feb 28, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> First time seeing thr r2r in someone's hands!



Haha, when I first bought it and just before returning it I was talking to myself who would buy this non-sense at this price.
But after about 6 month later I bought it back. Of course, it was a real bargain price at eBay but it turned out to be someone
ripping me off with defective device. Fortunately, HFM was nice enough to offer me a new replacement device at no cost.

N8+Mellianus+Horus combo is still the king with very wet home stereo size sound but I never carry out because it is so heavy
that I need a crane to move it around. haha.. R2R2K is all about being portable and sounds awesome if you want the raw power.
For its price it is still questionable but for its size it's the best sounding device ever, I believe.


----------



## ngoduc

Vintage device!


----------



## jmills8

dhc0329 said:


> Haha, when I first bought it and just before returning it I was talking to myself who would buy this non-sense at this price.
> But after about 6 month later I bought it back. Of course, it was a real bargain price at eBay but it turned out to be someone
> ripping me off with defective device. Fortunately, HFM was nice enough to offer me a new replacement device at no cost.
> 
> ...


This is heavy on the go, it made the N8 light. Cowon L with Mass Kobo amp.


----------



## dhc0329

You sure you don't need a dolly?


----------



## jmills8 (Feb 28, 2019)

dhc0329 said:


> You sure you don't need a dolly?


Ha, I have a fanny belt thing that clips to my belt.


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> Ha, I have a fanny belt thing that clips to my belt.



Nice purse there mate.


----------



## NickleCo

dhc0329 said:


> Haha, when I first bought it and just before returning it I was talking to myself who would buy this non-sense at this price.
> But after about 6 month later I bought it back. Of course, it was a real bargain price at eBay but it turned out to be someone
> ripping me off with defective device. Fortunately, HFM was nice enough to offer me a new replacement device at no cost.
> 
> ...


Good thing HFM replaced it free of charge.


----------



## jmills8

Deftone said:


> Nice purse there mate.


Thanks, your lady bought it for me. Just joking but yeah a mini purse. When you so manly one can dress to impress the ladies.


----------



## Deftone (Feb 28, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Thanks, your lady bought it for me. Just joking but yeah a mini purse. *When you so manly one can dress to impress the ladies*.



I agree yeah only real men can rock a fanny pack thats why ive got 4, have you thought about getting the HeadFi logo stitched on the front flap?


----------



## jmills8

Deftone said:


> I agree yeah, have you thought about getting the HeadFi logo stitched on the front flap?


Ha, when Im wearing Basketball shorts I can fit this stack in the pocket. Pros: home set up sound. I actually am in no rush when Im on the go cause of the great sound. Cons: size, its not easy to move around and to change the album. HF logo, I made no time to stitch things on my stuff.


----------



## Rockwell75

floydfan33 said:


> Cayin N5IIs and Solaris



What do you think of the N5iiS?


----------



## named name

Pouches made for DAPS


----------



## dhc0329 (Mar 1, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Ha, I have a fanny belt thing that clips to my belt.



Just ordered Vanuys case for N8 myself through some proxy buy site called Zenmarket. It's been over two week since I paid but didn't hear a thang.
Hope I didn't get ripped off again.


----------



## jmills8

named name said:


> Pouches made for DAPS


10 usd


----------



## jmills8

dhc0329 said:


> Just ordered Vanuys case for N8 myself through some proxy buy site called Zenmarket. It's been over two week since I paid but didn't hear a thang.
> Hope I didn't get ripped off again.


Where ? But my N8 fits my jean pocket.


----------



## dhc0329

@ zenmarket.jp I used to put N8 in my pocket but felt too heavy so I needed something I can latch on.


----------



## jmills8

dhc0329 said:


> @ zenmarket.jp I used to put N8 in my pocket but felt too heavy so I needed something I can latch on.


Ill look for one, thxs.


----------



## dhc0329 (Mar 1, 2019)

We spend too much time and $$$ to make things right for this hobby but then again, what else to do??
Either get drunk or get killed trying to find enjoyment in life


----------



## gr8soundz

dhc0329 said:


> Just ordered Vanuys case for N8 myself through some proxy buy site called Zenmarket. It's been over two week since I paid but didn't hear a thang.
> Hope I didn't get ripped off again.



You may have to log back in and see if your order reached their warehouse then setup shipping to you. I ordered a Musashino case for my CT10 through them and just did the shipping portion last night. Should have the case in another week or two. Til then I'm using an old, modified Creative Zen case.


 Activo CT10 SS as transport going to Revamp P1 as DAC then Oriolus NT-1 amp.


----------



## dhc0329

I really don't know how this proxy buy thing works. I thought it would be automatic delivery to me after the payment
but are there additional steps? Thanks for your advise. I will check with them.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP




----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted my review on ESS 422H today  

Pretty lovely, pretty dynamic, pretty well built. Very heavy though  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/dazzling-scenery-ess-422h-headphones.html


----------



## jmills8




----------



## singleended5863




----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## dhc0329

Looks nice but what is it? speaker?


----------



## Zhanming057

dhc0329 said:


> Looks nice but what is it? speaker?



https://mysphere.at


----------



## dhc0329

Wow! Open headphone/speaker. Interesting..wonder how this will sound.


----------



## Zhanming057

dhc0329 said:


> Wow! Open headphone/speaker. Interesting..wonder how this will sound.



Check out my review at:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mys...gn-build-quality.819658/page-57#post-14605596


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


>


What iems are those? Looks like a shure but the plastic quality looks like its from westone


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> What iems are those? Looks like a shure but the plastic quality looks like its from westone



Yes. They are Shure 535 clear.


----------



## NickleCo (Mar 2, 2019)

singleended5863 said:


> Yes. They are Shure 535 clear.


Nice! Makes me want to get mine reshelled. Its nozzle broke off while i was tip rolling...


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> Nice! Makes me want to get mine reshelled. Its nozzle broke off while i was tip rolling...



Yes. The nozzles are small and long. I had hard time to find the tips until I found those complys.


----------



## 40lb




----------



## vodanhkhack

40lb said:


>


How does your Shanling M5s pair with Campfire Solaris?


----------



## 40lb

vodanhkhack said:


> How does your Shanling M5s pair with Campfire Solaris?


Still burning both in but early impressions have them matched well. The mids seem a little pushed back, at least to much for my liking and slightly congested but overall not bad.


----------



## vodanhkhack

@40lb how about other DAP sources? Just wonder how do you compare the Shanling M5s vs other DAP?


----------



## 40lb

vodanhkhack said:


> @40lb how about other DAP sources? Just wonder how do you compare the Shanling M5s vs other DAP?


Putting hiss aside the Solaris with the QP2R is fantastic, granted that was a quick listen and the difference in price does show. Once I finish burning everything in I'll more of an impression.


----------



## Shaggy8675

My daily portable setup for riding to work and sleeping at night 
The Shure SE-535 is no longer in use because the left side broke... replaced temp with SE-215.
FiiO X1-1st gen.


----------



## AudioDwebe




----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## dhc0329

Great high res photo. you must really like Sony products..


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 3, 2019)

dhc0329 said:


> Great high res photo. you must really like Sony products..


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


>


great photo as per usual! How do you like em?


----------



## Redcarmoose

DatDudeNic said:


> great photo as per usual! How do you like em?



Thank-you. Well I still need 4 more days of burn-in to reach 200 hours. Heard a pair with 200 hours already. They are wonderful and would suggest them to anyone into the modern Sony sound. Big.......everything is big, big,big,big. Probably post a review in a week.


----------



## willywill

Getting ready for the weekend, on a Monday


----------



## Benz-Fi

Ultra portable setup.. don't laugh at me, they were free


----------



## 40lb

repeatedly telling myself to ignore the hiss, ignore the hiss


----------



## dhc0329

trust me it's not bad as having OCD on microphonic.


----------



## 40lb

dhc0329 said:


> trust me it's not bad as having OCD on microphonic.


Any of the cables you that you have, have bad mircophonics?


----------



## dhc0329

Most of cables I had, show some level of microphonic, EA cables being least apparent. Once the microphonic gets to you it is very annoying experience.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Review here.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-ier-z1r.23390/reviews#review-21713


----------



## Podster

Seeing all those travel cases reminded me....................................................................

Back in the old days this is how I would roll

Belt Clip/Hip pouch:



 

Over the shoulder Sling Holster:



 

Of course these days having to be at the wife and kids beckon call I'm reduced to this BT off my iPhone 6 LOL


----------



## boblauer

Hey Pod how do you like those N3's? How much time do you have on them?


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Hey Pod how do you like those N3's? How much time do you have on them?



Hey Bob, been in them for several days now, I thought I had the right tips when using some starlines but man when I went with my faves the Lg. Auvio's they really solidified and any doubts I had of their bass ability disappeared Glad I let Jim talk me into them but I was already leaning/wanting to try a Piezo in ear out so his work was relatively easy I'd say Of course I'm still madly in love with his M6, it's as good as my DMG's


----------



## boblauer

Pod thanks, I'm on the fence those or ****, would also like to try a piezo tweeter setup but kind of on a spending freeze. Everyone seems to indicate they need 100 to 200 hours before really opening up. High praise for the M6, the DMG;s are on MD for $100. That's another one pulling at me but I'm being good so far.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Pod thanks, I'm on the fence those or ****, would also like to try a piezo tweeter setup but kind of on a spending freeze. Everyone seems to indicate they need 100 to 200 hours before really opening up. High praise for the M6, the DMG;s are on MD for $100. That's another one pulling at me but I'm being good so far.



Well I'll show you who really needs to be on a spending freeze, sabbatical or just have some sort of exorcism performed on him that is yours truly It's hard for me to pin point which is my favorite iem anymore as I love all of mine as once the right tips are found I've been getting the best potential out of all of them

Mind you this does not have one KZ, TA or IMR iem in itI finally quit buying DAP's but iem's are a hard one to shake as evidenced here



 

IMHO there is not one dog in the lot and value for price is spot on


----------



## jmills8

On the go


----------



## NickleCo

My type of after class chillin.


----------



## kendosperling

Today it's all in the mids.


----------



## Wyville (Mar 7, 2019)

kendosperling said:


> Today it's all in the mids.


Those are some lovely little birds you have there! 

My day is about crystal clarity (Rhapsodio Eden)...


----------



## Deftone

DatDudeNic said:


> My type of after class chillin.



Always loved the Zeus in pearl.


----------



## Benz-Fi

Great pairing... DM6 will surprise even the most critical of listeners if you ask me


----------



## NickleCo

Deftone said:


> Always loved the Zeus in pearl.


It looks so intriguing!


----------



## dhc0329

Wyville said:


> Those are some lovely little birds you have there!
> 
> My day is about crystal clarity...



What earphone this may be?


----------



## Deftone

dhc0329 said:


> What earphone this may be?



Ostry KC07 ?


----------



## dhc0329

Deftone said:


> Ostry KC07 ?



For real? looks different but cool..


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


> Review here.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-ier-z1r.23390/reviews#review-21713


Man cant wait to demo the z1r this sunday!


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## dhc0329

What's with so many holes in the IEM?


----------



## NickleCo

dhc0329 said:


> What's with so many holes in the IEM?


Its an aurisonic (now fender) and those holes are screw holes, well some of them are.


----------



## dhc0329

That isn't most prettiest IEM I've seen before.  
Must have a fabulous sound tho.


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> Its an aurisonic (now fender) and those holes are screw holes, well some of them are.


Bass port, can open to get more sub bass and can close to reduce the bass. Aurisonics 2.5.


----------



## Wyville

dhc0329 said:


> What earphone this may be?


Sorry, forgot to put that in the post. It is Rhapsodio's new flagship, the Eden. Single dynamic drivers in a silver housing with a very neutral and clear sound. Loving them for classical music!


----------



## jmills8

Wyville said:


> Sorry, forgot to put that in the post. It is Rhapsodio's new flagship, the Eden. Single dynamic drivers in a silver housing with a very neutral and clear sound. Loving them for classical music!


By Samny


----------



## Wyville

jmills8 said:


> By Samny


Indeed Sammy's the man! The mad audiophile scientist himself.


----------



## NickleCo

Accompanying me while i drink this unique tea concoction.


----------



## Podster




----------



## heyysanadiyom (Mar 8, 2019)

My new toy 

Whiplash Audio Reference  *with my lovely earsonics velvet v1 + sansa clip plus*

*



*


----------



## willywill

About to hit the DMV this is what I will be taking


----------



## gc335

willywill said:


> About to hit the DMV this is what I will be taking


Nice!  You'll have plenty of time to listen!


----------



## willywill

gc335 said:


> Nice!  You'll have plenty of time to listen!


It's Friday I should be out of there quick, all the DMV in my area have 2 stars lol


----------



## gc335

willywill said:


> It's Friday I should be out of there quick, all the DMV in my area have 2 stars lol


2 stars!!!  Sorry, I stand corrected!  haha


----------



## cathee

At last! Found a satisfying portable solution to compliment my bigger "At-Home DAPs". 

Finally found a solution for running the Etymotic ER4XRs through 2.5mm BAL on the FiiO M9. The M9 is definitely a flawed device, but for me it's the best balance between sound quality, size, and UX.


----------



## Podster




----------



## Dobrescu George

I wonder if one could ever consiuder using a streamer with a battery, then connected to a DAC/AMP likle Chord Mojo, then to some headphones, and consider it a portable  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/music-flowing-triangle-aio-c-connect-streamer-review.html


----------



## ngoduc

Portable devices


----------



## masterpfa

Podster said:


> Well I'll show you who really needs to be on a spending freeze, sabbatical or just have some sort of exorcism performed on him that is yours truly It's hard for me to pin point which is my favorite iem anymore as I love all of mine as once the right tips are found I've been getting the best potential out of all of them
> 
> Mind you this does not have one KZ, TA or IMR iem in itI finally quit buying DAP's but iem's are a hard one to shake as evidenced here
> 
> ...


The equivalent of Audiophile Porn


----------



## masterpfa

Podster said:


>


What IEM's are these. Noble ??


----------



## Podster (Mar 12, 2019)

masterpfa said:


> The equivalent of Audiophile Porn



THX, love your Avatar. I owned 4 GTI’s in a row before the wife made me (all 121 lbs of her) get my Outback since I’m a Soccer Pop!

Started with an ‘82 Rabbit, next was my ‘88 16v, then a ‘95 and my last one was a ‘08. Once my boys are out of college I’ll be looking for what hot hatch is offered or an “R”

The Nobles are theentry level “X”’s released on MassDrop for $250, not bad but my Advanced M5 1D’s kill them Hope the Wizards not reading this! In all fairness the 1D’s retail for four bones


----------



## afreekindazone

masterpfa said:


> What IEM's are these. Noble ??



Noble X Massdrop


----------



## Jazza517

As good as new


----------



## bmichels




----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


>


Sounds better than the Utopia.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## thamasha69

Opus #11, VE Duke, Ostry OS100 tips - never been closer to the music with my humble collection.


----------



## boblauer

Today's choice, broke my spending freeze and jumped on the $10 TFZ Series 2 deal a few days back.


----------



## masterpfa (Mar 12, 2019)

Podster said:


> THX, love your Avatar. I owned 4 GTI’s in a row before the wife made me (all 121 lbs of her) get my Outback since I’m a Soccer Pop!
> 
> Started with an ‘82 Rabbit, next was my ‘88 16v, then a ‘95 and my last one was a ‘08. Once my boys are out of college I’ll be looking for what hot hatch is offered or an “R”
> 
> The Nobles are theentry level “X”’s released on MassDrop for $250, not bad but my Advanced M5 1D’s kill them Hope the Wizards not reading this! In all fairness the 1D’s retail for four bones




Thanks for the comments.
I've had 3 MK2 GTi's, 1 MKiV GT TDi (the one in the avatar) and currently own a low mileage MKiV R32 (yes I like my Golf's )

The Noble design is so gorgeous managed to hold off getting the K10's and all the other "Just too high for my budget" Noble's ....... 

Looking at Noble mid/low entry or Etymotic EX4 XR's or something similarly priced, something less expensive than my current dailies KSE1200


----------



## ThomasHK

Old school style stacking  

 

SR15 -> Mojo -> Vorzuge Pure II --> PP8
Not my portable setup really (SR15 solo), just at work I run this occasionally.


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> Old school style stacking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All for BA driver iem ?


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> All for BA driver iem ?



That's what I'm listening to now, but I use a wide variety of headbands at work.


----------



## justrest

ThomasHK said:


> Old school style stacking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorzuge is the best portable amp I've ever listened so far. Great combo!


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys,

This is my review for the InEarz Audio Zen 4. Enjoy reading. Or not.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21759/


----------



## Podster

masterpfa said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> I've had 3 MK2 GTi's, 1 MKiV GT TDi (the one in the avatar) and currently own a low mileage MKiV R32 (yes I like my Golf's )
> 
> The Noble design is so gorgeous managed to hold off getting the K10's and all the other "Just too high for my budget" Noble's .......
> ...



Nice, was so tempted to get the R32 even when I knew I was going to have to keep the Frau happy! That blue one was to die for These were my babies, sorry for the poor quality as I put these together some time ago! 



 

So as to not stray too far of the thread topic today's venue is:


----------



## Benz-Fi

New player day is the best day!


----------



## jmills8

Benz-Fi said:


> New player day is the best day!


Which one is that ? Post that on the Cowon thread.


----------



## Benz-Fi

jmills8 said:


> Which one is that ? Post that on the Cowon thread.


It's the p2, can you link or tag me in that post please?


----------



## jmills8

Benz-Fi said:


> It's the p2, can you link or tag me in that post please?


Sent a PM


----------



## Wyville (Mar 14, 2019)

Benz-Fi said:


> It's the p2, can you link or tag me in that post please?


I got one recently. It is an excellent DAP, no hiss even with sensitive IEMs on high gain and the EQ is especially good. You have way more settings than it at first appears. Plus, I can even use it while charging, which I can't with my AK70 because it hums like crazy.


----------



## Dobrescu George

M3K is a pretty light, pretty quick, fully metallic, player with a good battery life! More info in the full review  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/sleek-performer-fiio-m3k-ultraportable-player-review.html


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> M3K is a pretty light, pretty quick, fully metallic, player with a good battery life! More info in the full review
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/sleek-performer-fiio-m3k-ultraportable-player-review.html



I love those clean sides and top If it's anything as nice as my trusted X3ii it's a keeper for sure As always great shots


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> I love those clean sides and top If it's anything as nice as my trusted X3ii it's a keeper for sure As always great shots



Thank you for your kind words!  

It feels like a really really mini X3ii, much less power and driving ability, but similar simple operation


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> It feels like a really really mini X3ii, much less power and driving ability, but similar simple operation



Well I won't mention any names as to protect the not so innocent here but I do know a few who don't care for FiiO but I love the UI on the ones I have and for what they cost I also feel they sound very nice.


----------



## NickleCo

Uber portable.


----------



## Podster (Mar 19, 2019)

Not only are these basically fancy Porta Pros they are also light as air


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Not only are these basically fancy Porta Pros they are also like as air


I have those. I think they have a bit more bass than porta pros


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> I have those. I think they have a bit more bass than porta pros



I'll have to re-visit Gazz, I A/B'd them for like a week straight when I got these and for my ears I could really tell no difference on several sources but you know I'm a firm believer we all hear them differently My only regret is I did not get the putty gray ones


----------



## Music junky

super lutz.


----------



## Arghavan

40lb said:


> repeatedly telling myself to ignore the hiss, ignore the hiss


Have you tried them with iEMatch?


----------



## 40lb

Arghavan said:


> Have you tried them with iEMatch?


I have not and honestly, I haven't even thought about it.


----------



## denis1976

Sp1000cu plus EarSonics esm9+FAW...


----------



## dhc0329

Be careful with your 2.5mm..Not sure if vigra can even bring this up..


----------



## Deftone

dhc0329 said:


> Be careful with your 2.5mm..Not sure if vigra can even bring this up..


----------



## jmills8

dhc0329 said:


> Be careful with your 2.5mm..Not sure if vigra can even bring this up..


I hate 2.5. I only have one cable that is 2.5 and it loses connection every now and then when Im walking.


----------



## Podster

Pretty amazing how far these Chi-Fi builder/tuners have come in a short amount of time and build quality is moving up as well especially for 5 BA's and <$70! Just a few short years ago this would easily been Mid-Fi instead of budget


----------



## gmahler2u

Dx120&comet


----------



## jmills8

gmahler2u said:


> Dx120&comet


Wireless


----------



## gmahler2u

jmills8 said:


> Wireless



no sure I forgot to put the cable...lol sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jmills8

gmahler2u said:


> no sure I forgot to put the cable...lol sorry for the confusion.


Hope you dont start losing connection.


----------



## gmahler2u

jmills8 said:


> Hope you dont start losing connection.


----------



## Redcarmoose

After careful consideration I must suggest that anyone on the edge of upgrading from the 1A to 1Z should instead try the IER-Z1R and 1A combination. In 4.4mm balanced mode with stock cable the joining brings most of the 1Z magic to the table. In some aspects it's even a better combination than the IER-Z1R and 1Z combination. Obviously this depends on desired sound signature and how the IER-Z1R IEMs fit.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-ier-z1r.23390/reviews


The IER-Z1R takes the 1A to prior-unknown levels of performance in my opinion.


----------



## Dobrescu George

UFO EAR 112 are like one thing that came from the outer space  

Very bright, but detailed IEM 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/music-from-outer-space-ufo-ear-112-iems-review.html


----------



## dhc0329

Ceramic? Nice camouflage snail shots...


----------



## Podster

Dobrescu George said:


> UFO EAR 112 are like one thing that came from the outer space
> 
> Very bright, but detailed IEM
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/music-from-outer-space-ufo-ear-112-iems-review.html



Great shots and nice review George Killer design and awesome box but maybe too steep since I already love my FLC8S and as you said there are many offerings within this price range and even less considering these are a little sibby! Thanks for your contribution For today


----------



## ngoduc

Sony Cassette and Sony CD3K!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Podster said:


> Great shots and nice review George Killer design and awesome box but maybe too steep since I already love my FLC8S and as you said there are many offerings within this price range and even less considering these are a little sibby! Thanks for your contribution For today



Thank you for your kind words! 

Also, cool rocking the BGVP DMG, I had those and they were quite awesome! 

BTW, if you are afraid of sibilance, then skip UFO 112, there are more ~300 USD IEMs, most of which do not exhibit sibilance


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dobrescu George said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Also, cool rocking the BGVP DMG, I had those and they were quite awesome!
> 
> BTW, if you are afraid of sibilance, then skip UFO 112, there are more ~300 USD IEMs, most of which do not exhibit sibilance


----------



## Dobrescu George

Redcarmoose said:


>



I'm a reviewer, it is my job to present honest information 

Not everyone is afraid of sibilance, and some people are way less sensitive to it. I'm one of those people actually, I am less disturbed by Sibilance than most. But I know UFO 112 is a touch sibilant, and easy to reveal it, which means that especialy with older recordings, it will be visible. New and very well mastered music doesn't show it, and Dubstep / Pop / Electronic / Anime-related music sounds really good, but I would not use UFO 112 for punk and old rock, especially bands like Alexisonfire, where they really can show the sibilance of that album. 

The trade there is that UFO 112 has great detail and a holographic sound.


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache




----------



## bmichels




----------



## bmichels

After many different combo & cable testing, here is my latest set-up: AK1000SP + Shure KSE1500 with MandarinES eartips + Brimar cable.  

A long way since the TU-05 Amp + AK100 + Fostex TH900 pictured above post  (still a very good sound but... much less portable ! )

 Endgame ?  You never know !


----------



## masterpfa

Podster said:


> Nice, was so tempted to get the R32 even when I knew I was going to have to keep the Frau happy! That blue one was to die for These were my babies, sorry for the poor quality as I put these together some time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> So as to not stray too far of the thread topic today's venue is:



Very nice
Cars and today's rig


----------



## NickleCo (Mar 23, 2019)

Kudos to the person who pointed out this album, its so good! Wm1a > monks clear


----------



## kubig123

DatDudeNic said:


> Kudos to the person who pointed out this album, its so good! Wm1a > monks clear


You cannot be wrong with Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Podster

kubig123 said:


> You cannot be wrong with Mark Knopfler.



Indeed, Love over Gold has some of the best licks he’s ever laid down. Of course I feel the same way about Carlos’s “Blues for Salvador”


----------



## funkymartyn

Xduoo X3,  grado Sr 60,  and heavy jam speaker.


----------



## heyysanadiyom (Mar 26, 2019)

edit : deleted 
​


----------



## Podster

masterpfa said:


> Very nice
> Cars and today's rig



Hmm, guess I better put a better car out here


----------



## hungphi93

This is my daily food  Hiby R3 + AAW A2H with Satin Audio Aurora 4x.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Fiio M9 (LDAC)
Etymotic ER4-XR iems in Snugs custom molds
@ClieOS custom, balanced, short 2.5mm cable
Radsone ES100 (LDAC)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 25, 2019)

_*WM-1Z.............to the........
XBA-Z5.............with the.........
MUC-M12SB1*_


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Hmm, guess I better put a better car out here


Sorry for OT, but could not resist... 


Back on topic. Just started listening to this:


----------



## Podster

Wyville said:


> Sorry for OT, but could not resist...
> 
> 
> Back on topic. Just started listening to this:




Ouch, that reminds me of the guy in Texas who drove his Chiron into the lake! These Lambo's were shot at the Lambo dealership back home in Austin last summer. This orange Pebble Beach version was beautiful




 

As not to stray


----------



## hungphi93

Wyville said:


> Sorry for OT, but could not resist...
> 
> 
> Back on topic. Just started listening to this:




Wow! I like your M2X, its screen ratio is so perfectly  Better than M5s and M3s


----------



## Wyville

hungphi93 said:


> Wow! I like your M2X, its screen ratio is so perfectly  Better than M5s and M3s


Yeah, the size is really good. Very similar to my AK70 and it makes it a very portable DAP without the drawbacks of the tiny M0, which is just physically a bit too small for smooth operation. I actually like the shape more than the AK70, which is a little angular, while the M2x feels a lot better in the hand. Certainly feeling like a really good design.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bmichels said:


>



I love what you've done there, really ergonomic


----------



## bmichels

Dobrescu George said:


> I love what you've done there, really ergonomic



thanks


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have also finished my review on HIFIMAN RE800 Silver! 

Amazing deal, they are just 300 USD straight from HIFIMAN right now!

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/03/true-slayer-hifiman-re800-silver-iems-review.html











They have also been introcued to Audiophile-Heaven's Hall Of Fame! This page includes many other good products that I reviewed before, and I invite you to take a look in there as well!

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/p/hall-of-fame.html


----------



## ngoduc

Chord Hugo2 & HD820 Sony MD MZ-R50


----------



## ThomasHK

Fixed my wife's decade old iPod video with a battery and SD card swap. Running it through Vorzuge Amp... Yummie!
LOD cable on the way. Not sure what improvements to expect from that. 
Just a nice little side rig to my AK SR15. Sounds nice and warm with my SE846, very enjoyable for relaxed listening.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Podster

ngoduc said:


> Chord Hugo2 & HD820 Sony MD MZ-R50



You sir have a classic gear collection to die for 

Got my "Asian Capt. America" rig going this morning


----------



## bmichels




----------



## meomap

bmichels said:


>



Last picture,  what's on the side of your left thumb?


----------



## boblauer

meomap said:


> Last picture,  what's on the side of your left thumb?


----------



## Podster

Oh that's clearly paint LOL

So been going back and fourth all day with these two iem's and it's sure been like having two different rigs


----------



## Redcarmoose

Be putting up a review on these in a day. The Anole V3 by qdc.
https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Armature-Earphones-Cancellation-Headphones/dp/B07L745B4D


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Be putting up a review on these in a day. The Anole V3 by qdc.
> https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Armature-Earphones-Cancellation-Headphones/dp/B07L745B4D



Beautiful


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 28, 2019)

Podster said:


> Beautiful


Thank-you, complements always welcome!! There needs to be more complements in the world!
Yes, they kind-of are pretty?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-anole-v3.23655/reviews#review-21830

So I see your sporting WHITE DM6 IEMs, how do you like them?


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Thank-you, complements always welcome!! There needs to be more complements in the world!
> Yes, they kind-of are pretty?
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-anole-v3.23655/reviews#review-21830
> 
> So I see your sporting WHITE DM6 IEMs, how do you like them?



I love them, great iem for the $$$ but  I feel the same about the DMG’s. To be honest I have so many wonderful iems I love. This is a fun hobby but easy to get carried away with!


----------



## ngoduc

The first of Sony MD! MZ-1


----------



## ruthieandjohn




----------



## Noloben

Looks pretty much like the previous one... but one of my dreams came true, now I have Yamaha YHD-1 (not YHD-2 I had before)


Spoiler


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Wyville said:


> I got one recently. It is an excellent DAP, no hiss even with sensitive IEMs on high gain and the EQ is especially good. You have way more settings than it at first appears. Plus, I can even use it while charging, which I can't with my AK70 because it hums like crazy.



I'm so jealous of you right now... Someone had a deal on ebay for one of these for $600 and I had just bought a few new headphones and flinched at the deal trying not to burn more cash... Man, I wished I bought one...the prices online are alot more than that. Sigh....


----------



## Wyville

RONJA MESCO said:


> I'm so jealous of you right now... Someone had a deal on ebay for one of these for $600 and I had just bought a few new headphones and flinched at the deal trying not to burn more cash... Man, I wished I bought one...the prices online are alot more than that. Sigh....


Shame you had to miss out on the deal, but yeah, these are great DAPs.


----------



## bmichels




----------



## meomap




----------



## Pepito

Started out with a set of UE super fi 4’s in 2008. Now I’m broke as F. What have you done to me head-fi! 

Bender does not approve.


----------



## Deftone

Pepito said:


> Started out with a set of UE super fi 4’s in 2008. Now I’m broke as F. What have you done to me head-fi!
> 
> Bender does not approve.



I started with UE super fi 3 studio in 2009 and havent had much money spare since LOL.


----------



## willywill

Got the Final Audio E1000 just for the hell of it, while they sound very good they do have a cheap cable and plastic body. 
That don't really bother me I will take the E1000 to work/gym but the E2000's are still my end game. 
Might get a 3rd one in a hobby that new earphone come out every week


----------



## bmichels




----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Podster (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Benz-Fi




----------



## dhc0329

N8 inside Vanuys case. Neck strap would be perfect for carrying it out.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Truly, a unique open-back IEM with a unique sound, all in a package that can be connected easily to any iPhone using the Cipher cable, to provide a truly magical sound. The catch here is that you can get their magical, smooth and warm sound pretty much only using an iphone  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/magical-warmth-audeze-isine-20-planar-iems.html


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Kukuk

Some at-work listening. I might get brave and bring my Z1Rs at some point.


----------



## Rockwell75

Sony ZX300 -> 16 core silver plated 4.4mm balanced cable -> Campfire Audio Solaris -> Spiral Dots


----------



## 435279

Rockwell75 said:


> Sony ZX300 -> 16 core silver plated 4.4mm balanced cable -> Campfire Audio Solaris -> Spiral Dots



I can "almost" replicate that set-up, just need the Campfire Audio Solaris.


----------



## Marat Sar

dx200Ti amp4 -> ALO reference 8 -> U18t = serious candidate for the most resolving portable IEM combo in the world right now.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX150>AMP7>HIFIMAN Sundara.

What a clean, natural sound!


----------



## Dobrescu George




----------



## jmills8

Three Hours on the go in my pants pocket. Its humid at 28c in Hong Kong.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Three Hours on the go in my pants pocket. Its humid at 28c in Hong Kong.


Are you using full fostex cans in the heat too?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Are you using full fostex cans in the heat too?


Always


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Always


You must get really hot!


----------



## NickleCo (Apr 9, 2019)

After weeks of not listening to my audio gears in fear of my tinnitus worsening, i finally gave in and had a go. Realized that you need to reset your brain to fully appreciate your audio gears full potential!

Sony WM1A, Empire Ears Zeus XIV, Audio Technica ATH-CKW1000ANV


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> You must get really hot!


Im always sweating. I bring two extra shirts with me.


----------



## miusicmene

My (semi) portable rig for the next few weeks
Just got the new Stax d10 amp and enjoying it immensely with the srs-002 iems using the 5-pin pro cable and the CES caps. Perfect airy sound!


----------



## ElKabong

Kukuk said:


> Some at-work listening. I might get brave and bring my Z1Rs at some point.


If i may ask, what headphone amp r u using? that unit captured my eye.


----------



## Kukuk

ElKabong said:


> If i may ask, what headphone amp r u using? that unit captured my eye.



Sony PHA-2A. It's really a fantastic DAC/amp. And beautiful, too.


----------



## alpha421

miusicmene said:


> My (semi) portable rig for the next few weeks
> Just got the new Stax d10 amp and enjoying it immensely with the srs-002 iems using the 5-pin pro cable and the CES caps. Perfect airy sound!



Hello Brother.

Loving this setup.  Jut waiting on delivery for Neotech wires to build a USB cable.


----------



## miusicmene (Apr 9, 2019)

alpha421 said:


> Hello Brother.
> 
> Loving this setup.  Jut waiting on delivery for Neotech wires to build a USB cable.



Great to see one more Stax Bro here 

Are you looking to build a OTG USB cable to connect it with the laptop or a dap? I wasn't able to use the built-in dac yet. .
Meanwhile enjoy it!  Cheers mate


----------



## alpha421

Laptop.  I originally had plans to also use the set with my Samsung S9, but as of now I'll only use my other iems with S9.  The Stax is for desktop only right now.  The SRS-002MKII is waiting on a much bigger sibling (L300LE, 404LE, or L700).


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

ALO Audio - The National Solid State Amplification
Apple - iPod Classic 7th Generation
Audio - The Cricket Line Out Dock
SwitchEasy - Capsule Classic
Massdrop x Koss - KSC75X On-Ear Headphones
Parts Express - Mini Stereo Lightweight Headphones


----------



## Nailzs




----------



## miusicmene

alpha421 said:


> Laptop.  I originally had plans to also use the set with my Samsung S9, but as of now I'll only use my other iems with S9.  The Stax is for desktop only right now.  The SRS-002MKII is waiting on a much bigger sibling (L300LE, 404LE, or L700).



ok, sounds good. I also have the L300 plus the srm-252, great Stax house sound. Looking forward to connecting them with the d10.


----------



## Podster




----------



## dhc0329

Tiniest R2D2 wearing RED.


----------



## stefzulj

Enjoying the music too much to take the Andromedas out for a pic.


----------



## Dobrescu George

How about some ultra-revealing ultra-detailed headphones like Adam Audio Pro SP-5?  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/bleeding-edge-precision-adam-audio-pro-sp5-headphones.html


----------



## duaned




----------



## DR650SE (Apr 12, 2019)

Astell and Kern AK100 > Silver line out cable > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp > cheap IEM cable until I can fix my silver litz cable > Westone W40 IEMs.

It ain't much, but it's my humble little rig.


----------



## singleended5863

DR650SE said:


> Astell and Kern AK100 > Silver line out cable > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp > cheap IEM cable until I can fix my silver litz cable > Westone W40 IEMs.
> 
> It ain't much, but it's my humble little rig.



I have almost the same and add the Mojo but using Noble X and 3rd party cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Nailzs

New rig. Hiby R6 Pro and Nuraphone


----------



## Deftone

singleended5863 said:


> I have almost the same and add the Mojo but using Noble X and 3rd party cable.



So not really the same then lol


----------



## ngoduc (Apr 14, 2019)

Sony CD3K & Sony DD-9 Portable Cassette


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 14, 2019)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm6.23290/reviews#review-21914


----------



## dissembled

Loving my Meze 99 Classics.


----------



## cattlethief

Teac HA-p90SD, Xduoo XT10 II and RHA CL1,s


----------



## KimChee (Apr 15, 2019)

Astell Kern AK380, JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Silver/Gold Cable


----------



## KimChee

Portable Rig #2 Astell Kern AK100II, Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 Custom, Penon Audio 8 Conductor Copper Cable


----------



## subguy812




----------



## AnakChan

V-Moda BassFit in the gym. Love the magnetic clips... Just hang them off the metallic locker door.


----------



## 40lb

This will be my go to pairing for a long time, I can hear it.


----------



## acroyear




----------



## davidcotton

KimChee said:


> Portable Rig #2 Astell Kern AK100II, Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 Custom, Penon Audio 8 Conductor Copper Cable



Very nice!  Who did them?


----------



## KimChee

I got these done by Fisher Audio/Inearz way back in 2009 for $80.  I later had the faceplate added when they offered wooden faceplates for $25, somewhere around 2013.  Sadly, Inearz doesn’t do reshells anymore, and I was away from the boards for about 3 years during that time and didn’t get the full story...





davidcotton said:


> Very nice!  Who did them?


----------



## Dobrescu George

How about an earbud this time around? Linsoul BLD sounds so awesome for 40 USD, you want to check it out if you like earbuds and warm, musical signatures that are easy to listen to 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/pocket-stage-linsoul-bld-earbuds.html


----------



## what?

Synergy (might sometimes be) > dollars spent


----------



## what? (Apr 16, 2019)

or if I need to hear whats going on around me this thing fits my neck like a glove


----------



## dissembled (Apr 16, 2019)

More recent photographs of my newly acquired Hiby R3 and Meze Classics.


----------



## F700

One of my two portable rig. This one's for the office: Cowon Plenue M2 / Fearless S8F


----------



## Wyville

Musicality pure: Custom Art FIBAE Black - PlusSound X-Series GPC - Astell & Kern AK70


----------



## F700 (Apr 17, 2019)

That's the one at home:
ZX300, Q5, pure silver 4.4mm cable, Final E5000 = afterworks smooth detailed signature... Negroni aperitivo not incl.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Master Dynamic MW 60!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

DR650SE said:


> Astell and Kern AK100 > Silver line out cable > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp > cheap IEM cable until I can fix my silver litz cable > Westone W40 IEMs.
> 
> It ain't much, but it's my humble little rig.


That set up is a little more upscale than you're giving it credit...


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Kukuk said:


> Sony PHA-2A. It's really a fantastic DAC/amp. And beautiful, too.


I've always wanted one of these and upgrade from my PHA-1. Quick question... This, this doesn't have optical does it?


----------



## Kukuk

RONJA MESCO said:


> I've always wanted one of these and upgrade from my PHA-1. Quick question... This, this doesn't have optical does it?



Unfortunately not. Much to my surprise when I first got it, it doesn't even have analog in. It's purely a USB DAC.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Kukuk said:


> Unfortunately not. Much to my surprise when I first got it, it doesn't even have analog in. It's purely a USB DAC.


Whoa, that is weird. I know the latest version does.. But it is in line with other Sony offerings till recently.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Neil Young meets Southern California.


----------



## Podster




----------



## F700

Two DAPs, two amps, two adapters and a good pair of IEMs


----------



## SoLame




----------



## The Socialist Nerd

My first Astell and Kern player came in yesterday. My ears got blown away by the quality... So nice to get kick-ass quality over Bluetooth with such a cute and small device!

This is the tale of three DAP's so enjoy!










NOTE: Also say hello to my new Funko Pop addition for that super rare Amy Winehouse one that I accidentally found at this weekend's Fan-X.


----------



## PinkyPowers

iBasso DX200>AMP8>*SendyAudio Aiva Black Beauty*


----------



## gazzington

PinkyPowers said:


> iBasso DX200>AMP8>*SendyAudio Aiva Black Beauty*


I've got those headphones too. Been using them with lotoo paw gold touch. They are brilliant headphones


----------



## what?

The Socialist Nerd said:


> So nice to get kick-ass quality over Bluetooth with such a cute and small device



This ^ is my current revelation, with todays tiny and excellent bluetooth audio devices (and good source material, needle drops in my case) i am listening to more music nowadays then ever before, while the wife watches tv, while i garden, working out, riding my bike, walking the dog, hours and hours every day.. cant do that with wires...which is what i grew up with ...


----------



## jmills8

what? said:


> This ^ is my current revelation, with todays tiny and excellent bluetooth audio devices (and good source material, needle drops in my case) i am listening to more music nowadays then ever before, while the wife watches tv, while i garden, working out, riding my bike, walking the dog, hours and hours every day.. cant do that with wires...which is what i grew up with ...


So, the only time you communicate is on forums ?


----------



## what?

jmills8 said:


> So, the only time you communicate is on forums ?



These days I can get out of bed put some wireless  HPs on, and a 'playlist' - and with just the volume control and the occasional lift of an earpiece **to actually pay attention to someone/thing, I don't have to stop listening, I can have background music of my choice and tonality all day and or bump stuffs louder if I'm trying to drown out some noise near me .....

long battery life easily portable great quality sound, digital, and the absence of wires for ($50 per device *used) are LIFE changers for those of us that grew up with portable cassette decks and AA batteries


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> So, the only time you communicate is on forums ?



He communicates with the music.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My take on Chord Mojo is live now  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/the-majestic-one-chord-mojo-dacamp.html


----------



## thamasha69

Sony MH755 - HifiMeDIY 9018 - Apple USB 3 adapter....I can't believe how good this budget setup is.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX220>FIBAE ME

Outstanding!


----------



## acroyear

Ak120ii with Blur Brass Coaxial Silver 150ohm earbuds


----------



## Drake_Mallard (Apr 25, 2019)

FiiO M6 with FiiO FH5


----------



## Deftone

Nice soundtrack, praise the sun.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


beautiful dap


----------



## milesjunkie

40lb said:


> This will be my go to pairing for a long time, I can hear it.


SQ aside (was never able to audition one) they make a stunning looking player imo


----------



## milesjunkie

DR650SE said:


> Astell and Kern AK100 > Silver line out cable > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp > cheap IEM cable until I can fix my silver litz cable > Westone W40 IEMs.
> 
> It ain't much, but it's my humble little rig.


Leckerton stuff was always nice.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Back to good old portable Stax sound, using new CES-A1 kit.


----------



## chaotic_angel (Apr 25, 2019)

D100 - Koss - Dx90J


----------



## what?

chaotic_angel said:


> D100 - Koss - Dx90J



unusual choice of headphones,  what makes you favor them over the 100s of others available  ?


----------



## chaotic_angel

what? said:


> unusual choice of headphones,  what makes you favor them over the 100s of others available  ?



simple reason, I like the sound signature and the ability to still hear my wife calling from the kitchen


----------



## chaotic_angel

h1f1add1cted said:


> Back to good old portable Stax sound, using new CES-A1 kit.



I always missed my target to get this Stax series, whenever my piggy bank top up there always another candies.
Your rig Sir, remind me of Aztec Pyramid


----------



## what?

chaotic_angel said:


> simple reason, I like the sound signature and the ability to still hear my wife calling from the kitchen




Weird, I always thought thats why noise canceling was invented ? ....


----------



## jmills8

.


----------



## milesjunkie

chaotic_angel said:


> simple reason, I like the sound signature and the ability to still hear my wife calling from the kitchen


Sounds like you need to uncap the volume then


----------



## Ainhart

DX220 -> PWAudio Sevenfold Copper -> HYLA CE-5

Amazing pairing. Photo taken with Huawei P20 Pro.


----------



## chaotic_angel

D100 - Watson - He4xx


----------



## subguy812

https://audiorabbithole.com/index.php/2019/04/28/review-sennheiser-momentum-true-wireless/


----------



## arstango

Cayin N8 + Sony IER-Z1R + Brise Audio Yatono (8 wire).


----------



## Tai1or Made

Sony NW-ZX300>VE Monk+ SPC 120Ω terminated to 4.4mm balanced.

Super fun and portable.


----------



## dissembled




----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Here I do a short comparison between the IER-Z1R, The Z1R and The Z7.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-mdr-z1r.21971/reviews#review-21989*_


----------



## stmiller

Kanas pro + zishan dsd + 8core balanced cable..


----------



## fzsrv

My budget system Hiby R3, KZ AS10, TRN 8core silver plated cable.


----------



## dissembled

Why do you guys love IEMs so much?  I own the Westone UM3Xs, the 1more Triple Driver and the 1more Quad Driver and they cannot hold a candle with full sized beasts such as the Meze 99 Classics for one.

Come, guys. Come to the dark side!


----------



## Pepito

dissembled said:


> Why do you guys love IEMs so much?  I own the Westone UM3Xs, the 1more Triple Driver and the 1more Quad Driver and they cannot hold a candle with full sized beasts such as the Meze 99 Classics for one.
> 
> Come, guys. Come to the dark side!



Because we like portable things? Why use headphones when they can't compete with speakers? My Focal Alpha 65's wipe the floor with IEM's and headphones, but everything has it's use.


----------



## singleended5863

Pepito said:


> Because we like portable things?



CIEMs are more comfortable for me. Headphones are also good but to bulky.


----------



## Wyville

dissembled said:


> Why do you guys love IEMs so much?  I own the Westone UM3Xs, the 1more Triple Driver and the 1more Quad Driver and they cannot hold a candle with full sized beasts such as the Meze 99 Classics for one.
> 
> Come, guys. Come to the dark side!


I think for a lot of people it has to do with portability and the fact that IEMs do not add a lot of bulk and weight.

Also, for those who have gone slightly overboard with this hobby headphones represent another, particularly deep rabbit hole that involves desktop setups.


----------



## davidcotton

dissembled said:


> Why do you guys love IEMs so much?  I own the Westone UM3Xs, the 1more Triple Driver and the 1more Quad Driver and they cannot hold a candle with full sized beasts such as the Meze 99 Classics for one.
> 
> Come, guys. Come to the dark side!


Glasses.  Use c/iems at work to block out noise and have to wear glasses for screen work. Glasses + headphones =  for me at least.


----------



## subguy812 (May 1, 2019)

Wyville said:


> I think for a lot of people it has to do with portability and the fact that IEMs do not add a lot of bulk and weight.
> 
> Also, for those who have gone slightly overboard with this hobby headphones represent another, particularly deep rabbit hole that involves desktop setups.


Wyville is correct. In my world, the more portable the better. I don't even like to be tethered to a desktop system. I have gone down the rabbit hole in search of the best sound possible and that I can move freely, even the full sized headphones I look for are specific, ones that can be driven from a portable device. Specifically, I prefer DAPs that have power to drive full sized hp's and IEMs alike. To me, it is a science and I limit myself to a very specific niche. Put it this way, if I am tethered to my desktop gear, and I want to refresh my drink, it is not happening with my headphones on if I am tethered, restroom(can't be tethered), I have even carried 2K worth of equipment to the gym.
I do agree a full-size hp's have a leg up in the sound department, and I do use them as well, but they are very specific in my case.


----------



## boblauer

Flavor of the day. This cable has made rethink these as a keeper. Noble X with an Impact Audio SPC 3.5 Cable.


----------



## milesjunkie

boblauer said:


> Flavor of the day. This cable has made rethink these as a keeper. Noble X with an Impact Audio SPC 3.5 Cable.


Thought my ES100 had died this morning. Thankfully it was just my cable. Still my favourite little gadget. So versatile.


----------



## Podster

milesjunkie said:


> Thought my ES100 had died this morning. Thankfully it was just my cable. Still my favourite little gadget. So versatile.



Yes sir, the ES100 is hard to beat and still my best 2018 purchase

@dissembled , best part about this hobby is individual choice To each their own By the way I have several cans but I don't run around with cans on my big old bald noggin 

So today I've pulled out one of my earliest amped rigs and still sounds fantastic


----------



## cathee

Podster said:


> ... *the ES100* ...



I ended up giving my ES100s away, I definitely love the intended usage of the tiny little Radsone but I wasn't really on board with the sound. Does anyone have experience with something like the FiiO BTR3 or Audio-Technica PHA55BT for comparison? TIA for anyone who can share some knowledge on the topic.


----------



## Podster

cathee said:


> I ended up giving my ES100s away, I definitely love the intended usage of the tiny little Radsone but I wasn't really on board with the sound. Does anyone have experience with something like the FiiO BTR3 or Audio-Technica PHA55BT for comparison? TIA for anyone who can share some knowledge on the topic.



To each their own, I know many who love it. I'm sure there are a few BTR3's running around and maybe someone can give you some feedback and comparison


----------



## Podster

dissembled said:


> Why do you guys love IEMs so much?  I own the Westone UM3Xs, the 1more Triple Driver and the 1more Quad Driver and they cannot hold a candle with full sized beasts such as the Meze 99 Classics for one.
> 
> Come, guys. Come to the dark side!



Ah the power of suggestion (or maybe it really is the Force), I've ditched the Rockets since I'm in the office and slipped on my ATH-AD900X's The NX1 really drives them nicely


----------



## Devodonaldson

cathee said:


> I ended up giving my ES100s away, I definitely love the intended usage of the tiny little Radsone but I wasn't really on board with the sound. Does anyone have experience with something like the FiiO BTR3 or Audio-Technica PHA55BT for comparison? TIA for anyone who can share some knowledge on the topic.


Loved my ES100 for what it was. Good power, and eq flexibility. It was accidentally washed. Ordered a BTR3 to try before I purchased another ES100. Less power, but more musical and better overall presentation, to my ears. LDAC vs LDAC. I decided not to buy another ES100 as my greatest headphone is only 50ohm


----------



## milesjunkie

Devodonaldson said:


> Loved my ES100 for what it was. Good power, and eq flexibility. It was accidentally washed. Ordered a BTR3 to try before I purchased another ES100. Less power, but more musical and better overall presentation, to my ears. LDAC vs LDAC. I decided not to buy another ES100 as my greatest headphone is only 50ohm


Was the SQ cleaner after it was washed?


----------



## RebeccaSugar

Unsure how common this combo is but here you go, it's warm-neutral, sometimes bordering dark, vocals are recessed a bit, but upper-treble is surprisingly lucid. I never thought I'd get the Legends X, I always had my eye on the Rhapsodio Zombies, but when sammy raised the price of it, my heart sunk. So destiny changed for me.

Do I regret it? At first I did, but after some tweaking with the DAP, I really don't. Hell, I might even want customs.
It's basically pushing the DAP as far as it can possibly take it.


----------



## Podster

When your pressed for space, the MO and Advanced Elise are what I like to call "Compactamundo"


----------



## subguy812




----------



## 435279




----------



## kousik1946

SteveOliver said:


>


Were did you get the cable? It looks wonderful.


----------



## 435279

kousik1946 said:


> Were did you get the cable? It looks wonderful.



Thanks , the headphone cable is from Custom Cans. The short USB cable is custom made by myself.


----------



## heyysanadiyom

*earsonics velvet v1  and  effect audio leonidas v1

DAP = SAMSUNG NOTE 4

TRACKS =  fizy  ( premium ) ( local streaming )

IDEF 2019 / TURKEY 














*​


----------



## Pepito (May 4, 2019)

My dream setup, Chord Hugo 2 with an Uptone ISO Regen/LPS 1.2 and Sonore DC-4 cable + Curious USB cable. Listening to the chain on a set of Empire Ears Legend X and PW Audio 1950's. Extra, super special, custom hand-built Lego stand and a Crane stand for my laptop. Running DSD512 through BitPerfect on iTunes.

It is the best sounding setup that I have owned. Resolving, transparent, and musical, it is everything I ever wanted out of a transportable rig. I don't really have that many words to say as I have been lost in the music since I've assembled everything a few days ago. I have been trying to recreate the feeling of being at (((Stereo))) in Montreal, an after-hours club that has North America's best sound system (as touted by many international artists that have played there), while at the comfort of my own desk. The club itself is the best in Canada by far as it caters to the underground techno and house that the Europeans are known for. It's really an experience that cannot be described with words and one that needs to be experienced for themselves. Anyways, enjoy the pics and music! I threw in a mix by Pan-Pot @ Stereo from 2013, it's a 6 hour mix and I was there for 4 of it, this rig brings me right back to that dance floor and disco ball.

PS. Also biggest disco ball in NA


----------



## RebeccaSugar

Pepito said:


> My dream setup, Chord Hugo 2 with an Uptone ISO Regen/LPS 1.2 and Sonore DC-4 cable + Curious USB cable. Listening to the chain on a set of Empire Ears Legend X and PW Audio 1950's. Extra, super special, custom hand-built Lego stand and a Crane stand for my laptop. Running DSD512 through BitPerfect on iTunes.
> 
> It is the best sounding setup that I have owned. Resolving, transparent, and musical, it is everything I ever wanted out of a transportable rig. I don't really have that many words to say as I have been lost in the music since I've assembled everything a few days ago. I have been trying to recreate the feeling of being at (((Stereo))) in Montreal, an after-hours club that has North America's best sound system (as touted by many international artists that have played there), while at the comfort of my own desk. The club itself is the best in Canada by far as it caters to the underground techno and house that the Europeans are known for. It's really an experience that cannot be described with words and one that needs to be experienced for themselves. Anyways, enjoy the pics and music! I threw in a mix by Pan-Pot @ Stereo from 2013, it's a 6 hour mix and I was there for 4 of it, this rig brings me right back to that dance floor and disco ball.
> 
> PS. Also biggest disco ball in NA




That's nuts! This is definitely something I can call the "reverse osmosis" of audio. To the everyman you'd look freaking crazy, with all the gidgets and doodads, but I am VERY curious (get it?) on how much of a difference the USB and voltage filters will make in a rig, not to mention the swapped audio cable in the X's! All I can imagine is a very, very transparent, clean and intimate audio that can be proud to be called 'crisp'.

It probably won't be something I'll dip my toes in anytime soon, but I'd actually like to delve into this when I'm older and have enough money to sacrifice to the dark god of audio. For now, my next goal is getting an A&K SP1000M, so I can pair it with my own Legends. Really interesting setup!


----------



## miusicmene

Enjoying sunday noon..using the portable Stax srm-D10 with a Shanling m0 as a transport to srs-003


----------



## Pepito

RebeccaSugar said:


> That's nuts! This is definitely something I can call the "reverse osmosis" of audio. To the everyman you'd look freaking crazy, with all the gidgets and doodads, but I am VERY curious (get it?) on how much of a difference the USB and voltage filters will make in a rig, not to mention the swapped audio cable in the X's! All I can imagine is a very, very transparent, clean and intimate audio that can be proud to be called 'crisp'.
> 
> It probably won't be something I'll dip my toes in anytime soon, but I'd actually like to delve into this when I'm older and have enough money to sacrifice to the dark god of audio. For now, my next goal is getting an A&K SP1000M, so I can pair it with my own Legends. Really interesting setup!



Crisp is a great description! It took my 10 years to get to this point, I'm sure you'll find your way to something this crazy eventually


----------



## what?

dissembled said:


> Why do you guys love IEMs so much?  I own the Westone UM3Xs, the 1more Triple Driver and the 1more Quad Driver and they cannot hold a candle with full sized beasts such as the Meze 99 Classics for one.
> 
> Come, guys. Come to the dark side!



im not sure full size HPs do sound better? there is something about the proximity of the iems driver to the ear drum that holds serious potential if you ask me.


----------



## subguy812

https://audiorabbithole.com/index.php/2019/05/06/review-earsonics-purple/


----------



## milesjunkie

milesjunkie said:


> Thought my ES100 had died this morning. Thankfully it was just my cable. Still my favourite little gadget. So versatile.


Sadly it has indeed died. Well the battery anyway. <6mo old and it can’t hold a charge for more than 30min. Wow.


----------



## alan_g




----------



## Podster

Pepito said:


> My dream setup, Chord Hugo 2 with an Uptone ISO Regen/LPS 1.2 and Sonore DC-4 cable + Curious USB cable. Listening to the chain on a set of Empire Ears Legend X and PW Audio 1950's. Extra, super special, custom hand-built Lego stand and a Crane stand for my laptop. Running DSD512 through BitPerfect on iTunes.
> 
> It is the best sounding setup that I have owned. Resolving, transparent, and musical, it is everything I ever wanted out of a transportable rig. I don't really have that many words to say as I have been lost in the music since I've assembled everything a few days ago. I have been trying to recreate the feeling of being at (((Stereo))) in Montreal, an after-hours club that has North America's best sound system (as touted by many international artists that have played there), while at the comfort of my own desk. The club itself is the best in Canada by far as it caters to the underground techno and house that the Europeans are known for. It's really an experience that cannot be described with words and one that needs to be experienced for themselves. Anyways, enjoy the pics and music! I threw in a mix by Pan-Pot @ Stereo from 2013, it's a 6 hour mix and I was there for 4 of it, this rig brings me right back to that dance floor and disco ball.
> 
> PS. Also biggest disco ball in NA




Nice and by the way after 40 years of playing all I still use are Innova Disc (PDGA # 7644)

It's a Lovely day in the Shani-Garden


----------



## jmills8

alan_g said:


>


Mid hifi sounding better.


----------



## Pepito

Podster said:


> Nice and by the way after 40 years of playing all I still use are Innova Disc (PDGA # 7644)
> 
> It's a Lovely day in the Shani-Garden



Right on! Another disc golfer on head-fi!!! 

Nice setup!


----------



## alan_g

basso dx220- cca c10


----------



## cathee

alan_g said:


> basso dx220- cca c10



Man the DX220 really is the "IN" player right now. It does look nice. How does it sound? Worth an upgrade?


----------



## alan_g

cathee said:


> Man the DX220 really is the "IN" player right now. It does look nice. How does it sound? Worth an upgrade?



its a great player so much so that my dx200 is now relegated to a drawer, just burning it in so might sound even better after that


----------



## kel77

Wm1z + FitEar MH335dwsr


----------



## cathee

Trying to streamline a "walk-the-dog" rig (_ShanLing M2x_ incoming to hopefully complete the ensemble) -


----------



## jmills8

cathee said:


> Trying to streamline a "walk-the-dog" rig (_ShanLing M2x_ incoming to hopefully complete the ensemble) -


I used to jog 90 mins, 5 times a week with those. Once the foam tore up I would toss them and buy another pair. Great sounding.


----------



## MisterMudd

cathee said:


> Trying to streamline a "walk-the-dog" rig (_ShanLing M2x_ incoming to hopefully complete the ensemble) -


----------



## MisterMudd

I love those Yaxi pads. They improve everything about the ksc75. I use both on the Parts Express headband. So lightweight, so sweet.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have posted a little take about Brainwavz Alara! 

Those are some thick and lush headphones  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/05/planar-magnetic-bass-brainwavz-alara.html


----------



## alan_g




----------



## jmills8

Tubes on, and the MP3 sounding as good as Flac.


----------



## Wyville

jmills8 said:


> Tubes on, and the MP3 sounding as good as Flac.


Even brings a smile to your DAP's face...  (I know I have too much imagination.)


----------



## stefzulj

Wyville said:


> Even brings a smile to your DAP's face...  (I know I have too much imagination.)


Glad I wasn't the only one to see this.


----------



## jmills8

Wyville said:


> Even brings a smile to your DAP's face...  (I know I have too much imagination.)


Good eye.


----------



## jmills8

stefzulj said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one to see this.


I never noticed.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Bluetooth on the go package.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Wyville said:


> Even brings a smile to your DAP's face...  (I know I have too much imagination.)


I bet they added that on purpose too... Lol


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Wyville said:


> I think for a lot of people it has to do with portability and the fact that IEMs do not add a lot of bulk and weight.
> 
> Also, for those who have gone slightly overboard with this hobby headphones represent another, particularly deep rabbit hole that involves desktop setups.


LOL.. This is the very reason I avoid IEMs and stick to Headphones. I know if I got down the IEM route, it's gonna kill me and I'll be all in. ..so I leave it alone. Same with open back headphones too... I totally get it.


----------



## surfratt

My portable workout rig today.


----------



## surfratt

Above rig: Lotoo Paw Pico > Ares II cable > Heir Audio 3.Ai. Went through many bluetooth headphones connected to my old iPhone 6, but too many drop outs while working out and killed 2 headphones due to sweat.. Broke out my old trusty Paw Pico.. Sounds much better than my Bluetooth rig.


----------



## cattlethief (May 10, 2019)

And she dances on the sandl


----------



## alan_g




----------



## zooyork0305




----------



## Tybot (May 11, 2019)

I was never happy with rubber bands attaching my devices and covering some portion of the screen. To get away from them, I experimented with magnets. Here’s one of my rigs that I’m very pleased with. Very slim profile, no magnetic interference and units will stay together though an earthquake.


----------



## subguy812 (May 11, 2019)

The Quloos QLS QA3461 is one powerful DAP and actually manhandles the Sendy Audio Aiva... a beautiful pair of Headphones


----------



## MisterMudd

Tybot said:


> I was never happy with rubber bands attaching my devices and covering some portion of the screen. To get away from them, I experimented with magnets. Here’s one of my rigs that I’m very pleased with. Very slim profile, no magnetic interference and units will stay together though an earthquake.


Where did you get those magnets dude?


----------



## KimChee

Those magnets are awesome



Tybot said:


> I was never happy with rubber bands attaching my devices and covering some portion of the screen. To get away from them, I experimented with magnets. Here’s one of my rigs that I’m very pleased with. Very slim profile, no magnetic interference and units will stay together though an earthquake.


----------



## dissembled

I recant and take back my statement that full sized headphones are better sonically than IEMs. I went to a doctor recently and they cleaned the wax out of my ears. Before that procedure, all IEMs I've put in my ears sounded muddy to me, the Westone UM3Xs most especially. After the cleansing (lol) though? The UM3Xs sound drop dead gorgeous and bests all the headphones I own including full-sized cans. I had so much wax in my ears, it ruined IEMs for me.

So there you have it, folks. Clean your friggin' ears!  

On another topic: what are affordable upgrades to the Westone UM3X? Do any of you guys remember this little gem? Do any of you still own it? My God, the mids on these sound divine!


----------



## meomap

dissembled said:


> I recant and take back my statement that full sized headphones are better sonically than IEMs. I went to a doctor recently and they cleaned the wax out of my ears. Before that procedure, all IEMs I've put in my ears sounded muddy to me, the Westone UM3Xs most especially. After the cleansing (lol) though? The UM3Xs sound drop dead gorgeous and bests all the headphones I own including full-sized cans. I had so much wax in my ears, it ruined IEMs for me.
> 
> So there you have it, folks. Clean your friggin' ears!
> 
> On another topic: what are affordable upgrades to the Westone UM3X? Do any of you guys remember this little gem? Do any of you still own it? My God, the mids on these sound divine!


Not even cleaning your ears after a shower?
All the years of wax build up inside your ears? Need a doctor to clean out your ears?
One word. Yikes.......


----------



## dissembled (May 11, 2019)

Not all wax is cleanable after showering since some are deep inside the ear canal, so a superficial cleaning simply isn't enough. Duh?


----------



## Tybot

KimChee said:


> Those magnets are awesome



They are basic 1.26" (0.08 thick) neodymium magnets.  I believe they are N52 versions.  Here's a link to the ones I prefer after testing a lot of different thicknesses and strengths.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072C7FTGW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought some high quality vinyl wrap (the kind you wrap cars with) to match whatever I was putting the magnet on.  

Does that Beat Audio cable look familiar?


----------



## Sonic Defender

dissembled said:


> I recant and take back my statement that full sized headphones are better sonically than IEMs. I went to a doctor recently and they cleaned the wax out of my ears. Before that procedure, all IEMs I've put in my ears sounded muddy to me, the Westone UM3Xs most especially. After the cleansing (lol) though? The UM3Xs sound drop dead gorgeous and bests all the headphones I own including full-sized cans. I had so much wax in my ears, it ruined IEMs for me.
> 
> So there you have it, folks. Clean your friggin' ears!
> 
> On another topic: what are affordable upgrades to the Westone UM3X? Do any of you guys remember this little gem? Do any of you still own it? My God, the mids on these sound divine!


That doesn't fully add up mate unless I am missing something. The wax buildup would have equally interfered with the sound waves coming from your full sized headphones so their sound quality would have been equally impacted and transitively their sound should have improved just as much.


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## Rockwell75

Sony ZX300 --> ALO Super Litz 4.4mm --> Campfire Audio Solaris --> Spiral Dots


----------



## KimChee

Yeah man nice cable lol



Tybot said:


> They are basic 1.26" (0.08 thick) neodymium magnets.  I believe they are N52 versions.  Here's a link to the ones I prefer after testing a lot of different thicknesses and strengths.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072C7FTGW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## Tybot

More magnets. My on the go rig.


----------



## Grayes (May 12, 2019)

CCA C10 X Cayin i5


----------



## DR650SE

RONJA MESCO said:


> That set up is a little more upscale than you're giving it credit...




Thanks! I'm loving it! Been loving it for a few years now. And I recently got the balls to try my hand at soldering and fixing the 3.5mm plug cutting out I was having on my silver litz IEM cable.  It's nice to have it all intact now.  I'll get a newer pic up soon. 

Now I'm considering trying my hand at building a few cables of my own.


----------



## Tawek

.


----------



## Tawek (May 14, 2019)

.


----------



## alan_g




----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys please enjoy my review of Lime Ears' Model X, a solid solid performer with a versatile switch.

 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lime-ears-model-x.23360/reviews#review-22059


----------



## arstango

Sony WM1Z with Campfire Audio Solaris via Whiplash TWau (8 braid)
WM1Z + CA Solaris is the most sensitive for cable rolling combo, imho.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I'm curious what people feel about it nowadays  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/05/hidizs-ap80-review-mini-square-one-dap.html


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 14, 2019)

_*


 
qdc Anole V3, Z1......single-ended.*_


----------



## ezekiel77

Sony WM1A > DHC Symbiote SP V3 > Vision Ears VE8



 

One of my favourite setups right now.


----------



## jmills8

ezekiel77 said:


> Sony WM1A > DHC Symbiote SP V3 > Vision Ears VE8
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite setups right now.


Nice Mid Fi set up.


----------



## ezekiel77

jmills8 said:


> Nice Mid Fi set up.


Hahaha yup totally in the middle of the road.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 15, 2019)

.........lol mid-Fi!


ezekiel77 said:


> Sony WM1A > DHC Symbiote SP V3 > Vision Ears VE8
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite setups right now.


----------



## DR650SE (May 15, 2019)

AK100, Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp, silver line out cable,  Silver litz IEM cable, Westone W40 IEMs.


After putting it off for years I finally fixed my silver litz cable by cutting and resoldering  to the 3.5mm plug.  I finally got the courage. Figured if I damaged it I was no worse off.  It was my first time soldering and I have zero skill and the world's cheapest garbage soldering iron. Think radio Shack battery operated.  Anyway I'm glad it's done, not I just need to take care of the little bit of electrical tape.  I'm happy it turned out though.

Totally loving this rig as I work from home today!


----------



## MyPants

DR650SE said:


> AK100, Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp, silver line out cable,  Silver litz IEM cable, Westone W40 IEMs.
> 
> 
> After putting it off for years I finally fixed my silver litz cable by cutting and resoldering  to the 3.5mm plug.  I finally got the courage. Figured if I damaged it I was no worse off.  It was my first time soldering and I have zero skill and the world's cheapest garbage soldering iron. Think radio Shack battery operated.  Anyway I'm glad it's done, not I just need to take care of the little bit of electrical tape.  I'm happy it turned out though.
> ...



Congrats on a successful DIY and your first time soldering!

Today I'm running the Cayin N5ii->Cardas 3.5 mm interconnect->ifi xCAN->iSINE 20


----------



## ngoduc

Sanyo Cassette


----------



## Wyville

Couldn't resist... Listening to Aurora with the (TP Audio) Aurora.


----------



## Nailzs

This is my "wash the car day" rig. A 1 gig Sansa Clip, Fiio E3 amp and Roku Ultra phones.


----------



## MisterMudd

Nailzs said:


> This is my "wash the car day" rig. A 1 gig Sansa Clip, Fiio E3 amp and Roku Ultra phones.


Hey it works. Enjoy!


----------



## CJG888

Ancient and modern (ideal for classic late 50s Blue Note Jazz):





Is anybody else still using EW9s?


----------



## alan_g




----------



## alpha421

PITA to stow at times, but the end result is always rewarding (Stax SRS-002 CES-A1 / Lotoo PAW5000 MKII):


----------



## acroyear




----------



## cathee

acroyear said:


>



Ah yess Cypherus Audio, a gentleman of refined taste...


----------



## acroyear

cathee said:


> Ah yess Cypherus Audio, a gentleman of refined taste...


LOL  ..thank you.  They're the Zoomfreds and I'm in love them for real.


----------



## musicday (May 18, 2019)

Tera-Player Stealth 2019 model, brand new.
This is all I need, a 32 GB SDHC is only £ 5.99


----------



## davidcotton

CJG888 said:


> Ancient and modern (ideal for classic late 50s Blue Note Jazz):
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still using EW9s?


Always wanted to pick up a pair but wasn't sure how they would fair with glasses


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Tera-Player Stealth 2019 model, brand new.
> This is all I need, a 32 GB SDHC is only £ 5.99


5.99 for the Tera ?


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> 5.99 for the Tera ?


I think that I will find 5.99 to buy you a coffee and and a cookie .


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> I think that I will find 5.99 to buy you a coffee and and a cookie .


Ok, I have 599.00 USD for a Tera.


----------



## CJG888

davidcotton said:


> Always wanted to pick up a pair but wasn't sure how they would fair with glasses



No problem at all. I wear glasses myself.


----------



## captblaze

here is my Holy "S" combo for this week. (as heard by an old guy with old guy hearing)

Old Calyx M
Old silver cable from UERR (same connector!!)
New KZ ZS10 Pro (many thanks to my 18 year old for making off with the ZSN Pros)

Holy "S" is my initial reaction (in a very good way)


----------



## gazzington

Calyx m sound amazing. Shame about ui


----------



## captblaze

gazzington said:


> Calyx m sound amazing. Shame about ui



I agree the UI isn't up to part with the sound signature, but this combo definitely possesses some audio magic for my ears


----------



## gazzington

captblaze said:


> I agree the UI isn't up to part with the sound signature, but this combo definitely possesses some audio magic for my ears


Lovely thick warm sound. Lot of power too


----------



## captblaze

gazzington said:


> Lovely thick warm sound. Lot of power too



Metallica's black album was the night cap and really ended the session properly. I now have a set of IEMs that can transport me back to my metal days


----------



## PinkyPowers

Had a great time listening to Tool - Lateralus on the Audeze LCD-3, driven from iBasso's DX220 with AMP8.


----------



## Tawek




----------



## vodanhkhack

PinkyPowers said:


> Had a great time listening to Tool - Lateralus on the Audeze LCD-3, driven from iBasso's DX220 with AMP8.


Would you please compaire the SQ of:

- LCD 3  Audeze vs HD800 Sennheiser.

- DX220 vs ..Shanling M5s

Thanks


----------



## noplsestar

PinkyPowers said:


> Had a great time listening to Tool - Lateralus on the Audeze LCD-3, driven from iBasso's DX220 with AMP8.


Would you please also tell us something about the smoke quality of your cigar?


----------



## subguy812

noplsestar said:


> Would you please also tell us something about the smoke quality of your cigar?


It is a Cohiba...nothing more needs to be said


----------



## PinkyPowers

subguy812 said:


> It is a Cohiba...nothing more needs to be said



Indeed. Top quality stuff, that.


----------



## KimChee

New Rig Ibasso DX220, JH Roxanne, Plussound X8 Silver/Gold Cable...audio bliss!


----------



## ThomasHK (May 20, 2019)

New qdc Gemini in the house. Onso cable and AK SR15.


----------



## 1TrickPony (May 20, 2019)

Just going through my dap collection and found myself *delighted* by this combo. Hd660s (325~400$) with a Xuelin Ihifi 780 (50-100$). The combo in tonality feels pretty right to my ears.  Slightly warm and very, very sweet and smooth.  Today was a good day for this hobby.

(Funny,  I was at the local audio boutique the other day listening to the Audeze LCDX, but yeah, this "modest" rig pretty much does it for me. Like. Seriously. For under 5 bills.)


----------



## musicday

ThomasHK said:


> New qdc Gemini in the house. Onso cable and AK SR15.


The thickness of that IEM......
How is the comfort?


----------



## muffins (May 20, 2019)

I just got my new Plussound Silver+Gold 8X today to pair with my 8.2 Harmony's 

I'll have to take some better pictures later, but the cable is as stunning looking as it is perfect!


----------



## ThomasHK

musicday said:


> The thickness of that IEM......
> How is the comfort?



Fantastic. Not thick at all, must be the weird perspective + macro


----------



## Podster

I like to say "I Heard It On The X", it's amazing how good a $249 iem can make a <$37 DAP sound




Noble "X" exquisitely complimenting my new Benjie X6


----------



## Arghavan

Well... Not the best days of my life but I try to survive thanks to the music.


----------



## arstango

Favorite album + WM1Z)


----------



## Wyville

arstango said:


> Favorite album + WM1Z)


I remember Bullets from a game trailer, but I had never heard of Archive. Listening to the album on YouTube now and I think this will soon make its way to my DAP. Love how this thread keeps leading me to new, awesome music. Now I just wish I could afford that WM1Z as well.


----------



## Marat Sar

Arghavan said:


> Well... Not the best days of my life but I try to survive thanks to the music.



Keep on keeping on. My Laylas and cayin c5 combo got me through some pretty bad years, then u18t and dx200Ti got to serenade some sunnier ones 
Nothing lasts in this world: good-times, bad-times. Only the sound of electric guitar is forever.


----------



## Arghavan

Marat Sar said:


> Keep on keeping on. My Laylas and cayin c5 combo got me through some pretty bad years, then u18t and dx200Ti got to serenade some sunnier ones
> Nothing lasts in this world: good-times, bad-times. Only the sound of electric guitar is forever.


Funny thing is we all know that, but it still hurts pretty hard. Thanks man.


----------



## tiddlywinks (May 24, 2019)

An Onkyo day:
DP-X1A
E900M


----------



## alan_g




----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Chick magnet.


----------



## Redcarmoose

David Kleinfeld said:


>


----------



## vodanhkhack

David Kleinfeld said:


>


wow 2 tones TOTL DAPs! What are the differences of SQ actualy ?


----------



## musicday

Fantastic everything


----------



## David Kleinfeld

vodanhkhack said:


> wow 2 tones TOTL DAPs! What are the differences of SQ actualy ?


If you are referring to the R2RK black and red, there is not much to SQ differences in my opinion. The black is based on pcm1704k and the red on pcm1702. pcm1702 appears to be less rare and musical than pcm1704k on the paper but in practice the differences are very slight, There is also perhaps a difference in bits between the two chips but again both produces a very natural and organic sound. the red is half the price of the black. I bought the red as back up when i am on the go or do a bit of sport. I use more the black as a sedentary dac at home or office.


----------



## vodanhkhack

David Kleinfeld said:


> If you are referring to the R2RK black and red, there is not much to SQ differences in my opinion. The black is based on pcm1704k and the red on pcm1702. pcm1702 appears to be less rare and musical than pcm1704k on the paper but in practice the differences are very slight, There is also perhaps a difference in bits between the two chips but again both produces a very natural and organic sound. the red is half the price of the black. I bought the red as back up when i am on the go or do a bit of sport. I use more the black as a sedentary dac at home or office.


how about Hifiman vs Sony?


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Jun 16, 2019)

vodanhkhack said:


> how about Hifiman vs Sony?


Sony 1z is great for relaxing sessions, very smooth and detailed sound, will pair relatively well with most iems I have. I would understand why some consider IER-Z1R pairs better with 1a but in the end it's just a matter of sound signature and personal preference imho.
Personally I prefer 1z over 1a. Hifiman R2R2K has a more dry, organic and natural sound. It's really difficult to explain but Sony and any other daps I have tried feel  like there is a digital veil to them when compared to R2RK. Does it mean that R2RK feels more detailed or has a more black background : no. To me R2R2K reminds me the way music sounded more alive when I was younger in the eighties and nineties in the good sense of it. It's highly subjective, what I recommend if you are interested in R2RK is to try it multiple times and to give enough time for your ears to get used to it. At first I really did not like it, because I was used to other daps based on Delta-Sigma chips but after few listening sessions it became my favorite sounding dap. I would often use the R2R2K as an external bluetooth dac paired with Sony 1z or 1a for their UI is much more convenient. I obtain the best result is when I pair the R2RK with Woo Audio 8 Eclipse because the tubes mitigate nicely the dry aspect of the R2RK without loosing the organic, natural sound of it.


----------



## Marat Sar

David Kleinfeld said:


>



Beautiful. I just have to ask -- which combo gets most playtime? Which is your favourite?


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Marat Sar said:


> Beautiful. I just have to ask -- which combo gets most playtime? Which is your favourite?


No1 would be IER-Z1R plugged on R2R2K fed in Bluetooth either by 1z or 1a
If standalone 1z would be the device I use most with IER-Z1R also. 
This is mostly because I have IER-Z1R for 1 or 2 months and was really impressed with it. 
As I just got the U18t, I plan to spend more time with it during the coming months.


----------



## Nailzs (May 25, 2019)

Practically perfect portable protection.


----------



## stuck limo




----------



## Tawek (May 25, 2019)

..


----------



## alwass89

FiiO M7 (limited edition Blue) -> VE Monk+ (Candy edition)


----------



## captblaze (May 26, 2019)

2 ends of the Chi-Fi price spectrum that work surprisingly well together. (tethered by an Ultimate Ears silver SL cable) the amp section is a bit overkill (ok a ton of overkill), but a pleasing end result on low gain, sweet filter enabled and a volume setting between 48 and 56 depending on the track



               LPG Diana Edition / KZ ZS10 Pro


----------



## NotKunvinced

David Kleinfeld said:


>



Nice collection, unfortunately some of us need to eat so no such fanciness possible! Lol.


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Chick magnet.


more on audiophile... not found any chic that dig these hobbies. 



 
Joining... to post


----------



## Redcarmoose

David Kleinfeld said:


>


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> more on audiophile... not found any chic that dig these hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> Joining... to post


True, just the money one can spend.


----------



## ThomasHK

My best sounding portable setup yet. Thoroughly enjoyable, and very flexible across music genres.

SR15 --> Vorzuge Pure II+ --> qdc Gemini


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


What's it like?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What's it like?


Fast ui, easy ui, easy to use on the go, very neutral, pretty powerful. Great value, 2 sd slots, love the 4.4.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX220>AMP8>Cleopatra>Legend X.


----------



## alan_g




----------



## Tybot

Magnets part 4

Cypher Labs Algorithm Duet
Power bank
Meridian Explorer 2
iPhone 5S

Dr Frankenstein would be proud.


----------



## BobSmith8901

Tybot said:


> Magnets part 4
> 
> Cypher Labs Algorithm Duet
> Power bank
> ...



Love your setup. Must sound amazing. Great quality pictures too. Reminds me, but in a much, much neater config, of some of the Frankensteins I've assembled. 

I'm curious about that little box attached to the power bank then to the ME2 and iPhone--is it some kind of Apple adapter?


----------



## Tybot (May 28, 2019)

Yep. It’s a lightning/power cable form Apple that allows an additional (stronger) power source. The Meridian DAC needs more power than most line-outs can provide.


----------



## jmills8

Oldschool analog sounding setup. PM2 , ALO International, expensive silver/copper interconnector, TH900.


----------



## Podster

Tybot said:


> Magnets part 4
> 
> Cypher Labs Algorithm Duet
> Power bank
> ...



Fly much? I bet the TSA would lose their minds on that kit


----------



## Tybot

Podster said:


> Fly much? I bet the TSA would lose their minds on that kit



They certainly would. I tend to travel with only Oppo HA-2SE attached to my iPhone.


----------



## kenz

The Dethonray DTR1 Prelude with Venture Electronics Bonus In-Ear and Zen Lite


----------



## gazzington

kenz said:


> The Dethonray DTR1 Prelude with Venture Electronics Bonus In-Ear and Zen Lite


What's the dethonray like? I'm considering it or the zx300


----------



## kenz

gazzington said:


> What's the dethonray like? I'm considering it or the zx300



Quoting from the Dethonray thread, if you’ve heard players like A&K SP1000, 240, Sony WM1z, IBasso DX200, the Prelude carries that same “high level refinement” in its music presentation and characteristics. 
The power behind this player drives the bass, mids and highs with absolute authority. Nothing sounds loose or flabby (unless with poor recording and Low grade monitors). 
The staging is greater on the depth and height over width, though with some recordings the width of stage is respectable. 
All these with its own unique sound which differs from the other top line players. 
For USD530 (thereabouts), it’s perhaps the only player of its kind to deliver sound quality of what we hear today in the USD 4-digits pricing players. 
It only does 3.5mm single ended but with this level of quality, I’m not missing my 4.4mm Balanced.

The Somy ZX300 is no slouch in the sound quality itself. To my ears, the Prelude just does it better.


----------



## jmills8

kenz said:


> Quoting from the Dethonray thread, if you’ve heard players like A&K SP1000, 240, Sony WM1z, IBasso DX200, the Prelude carries that same “high level refinement” in its music presentation and characteristics.
> The power behind this player drives the bass, mids and highs with absolute authority. Nothing sounds loose or flabby (unless with poor recording and Low grade monitors).
> The staging is greater on the depth and height over width, though with some recordings the width of stage is respectable.
> All these with its own unique sound which differs from the other top line players.
> ...


No EQ ?


----------



## fokta (May 29, 2019)

When ur are on the Go...
CAYIN N5iiS - Solaris


or u need that SQ so bad

 
 

Note 8(UAPP) - NX4DSD(DSD512) - E12a


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> When ur are on the Go...
> CAYIN N5iiS - Solaris


There you go, real hi fi.


----------



## kenz

jmills8 said:


> No EQ ?



Nope. It’s a pure barebones music player with only filter presets.


----------



## jmills8

kenz said:


> Nope. It’s a pure barebones music player with only filter presets.


Aaaaa righty then.


----------



## ezekiel77

Now for something that's truly mid-fi, FiiO's 4BA thriller, FA7. It's quite a capable IEM.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22133/


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Dobrescu George

My full in-depth review of Sundara is live now!  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/05/one-to-always-fall-for-hifiman-sundara.html


----------



## Podster

ezekiel77 said:


> Now for something that's truly mid-fi, FiiO's 4BA thriller, FA7. It's quite a capable IEM.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22133/



Fantastic shot Doing a little Old School with a little New Skool today


----------



## Deftone

ezekiel77 said:


> Now for something that's truly mid-fi, FiiO's 4BA thriller, FA7. It's quite a capable IEM.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22133/



Christmas decorations in May?


----------



## ezekiel77

Deftone said:


> Christmas decorations in May?


Never really took them down.


----------



## RONJA MESCO (May 29, 2019)

ThomasHK said:


> My best sounding portable setup yet. Thoroughly enjoyable, and very flexible across music genres.
> 
> SR15 --> Vorzuge Pure II+ --> qdc Gemini


Question... Is the Vorguze amp way smaller than I thought or is the AK SR 15 bigger than I thought? Things that make me go hmmmmm. I wanted to get a Vorzuge down the line...


----------



## ThomasHK

RONJA MESCO said:


> Question... Is the Vorguze amp way smaller than I thought or is the AK bigger than I thought? Things that make me go hmmmmm. And



Vozuge amp is small. About the size of a mojo but less thick.


----------



## cathee

Finalizing "The Dog Walker"...


----------



## NotKunvinced




----------



## NotKunvinced




----------



## bmichels




----------



## gazzington

bmichels said:


>


That is spot on the problem with this hobby. I'm going to try and stick with sp1000 ss, dx220 and colorfly u8 for a while.


----------



## Podster (May 31, 2019)

bmichels said:


>



LOL, ain't it the truth





"Jane, Stop this crazy thing"

This hobby can beat you "Black & Blue" Even crazier I don't spend near as much as some here


----------



## Laurence11

Loving this combo.....


----------



## fokta

Laurence11 said:


> Loving this combo.....


is the IEM Jupiter? or dorado?

was trying CFA new IEM


----------



## Laurence11

fokta said:


> is the IEM Jupiter? or dorado?
> 
> was trying CFA new IEM



Jupiter. Beautiful synergy out of the Kann’s balanced output. 

Is that the IO? How does it sound?


----------



## fokta (Jun 1, 2019)

Laurence11 said:


> Jupiter. Beautiful synergy out of the Kann’s balanced output.
> 
> Is that the IO? How does it sound?


Jupiter... Nice...
How is IO... well... Low and High is almost the same like ur Jupiter.
Mid.., Unusual...
and stock cable, need to consider to change it....
good for Rock genre.
IMO... 
That's all


----------



## duaned




----------



## ThomasHK

duaned said:


>



I see you had sr15 before dx220? Why did you swap?


----------



## duaned

ThomasHK said:


> I see you had sr15 before dx220? Why did you swap?


I still have one, it's nice and compact for when I leave the house.


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## kenz

Picture titled “Prelude to the Thunderclap of Zeus”

Powered by the Dethonray DTR1 Prelude and Empire Ears Zeus R.


----------



## CycleMotion

AK70 and Audeze Sine


----------



## noplsestar

Good old Calyx M with Focal Stellia. Some might say it´s not really "portable", for me it is. the whole day long


----------



## Redcarmoose

bmichels said:


>



The gear is only worth so much...........the music; priceless!


----------



## Podster

noplsestar said:


> Good old Calyx M with Focal Stellia. Some might say it´s not really "portable", for me it is. the whole day long



I say if it works for you to hell with everyone else Great shot and a lovely rig

Today's Mix-N-Match





Cayin N3, KZ ZS6 w/Advanced SE-SP cable.


----------



## Laurence11

Podster said:


> I say if it works for you to hell with everyone else Great shot and a lovely rig
> 
> Today's Mix-N-Match
> 
> ...



Love the N3. Holds it own against much more expensive players.


----------



## Podster

Laurence11 said:


> Love the N3. Holds it own against much more expensive players.



Indeed and I love the UI once you get used to the button orientation and locations


----------



## Laurence11 (Jun 3, 2019)

Podster said:


> Indeed and I love the UI once you get used to the button orientation and locations



So true


----------



## kiling92 (Jun 3, 2019)

Fiio x3 III Gen with chord mojo via coaxial, and sennheiser hd 820


----------



## jmills8

PL , Arrow, TH900


----------



## Whitigir




----------



## jmills8

Whitigir said:


>


Pretty, play this on it.


----------



## audiophilefan

Shaggy8675 said:


> My daily portable setup for riding to work and sleeping at night
> The Shure SE-535 is no longer in use because the left side broke... replaced temp with SE-215.
> FiiO X1-1st gen.



The legendary X1. DAPs today have come a long way but I still miss my X1. Having the M11 doesn't change the fact that there is one DAP that gave Fiio their legendary status...THE X1. Great set up!


----------



## Podster (Jun 4, 2019)

@jmills8 that seems a little violent and bloody for a Bonger


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> PL , Arrow, TH900


Nice AMOLED screen.


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> @jmills8 that seems a little violent and bloody for a Bonger


Ooo its mostly just crazy pics.


----------



## elNan

Podster said:


> @jmills8 that seems a little violent and bloody for a Bonger



can you point me to where I can buy that cable?

thanks!


----------



## Podster

elNan said:


> can you point me to where I can buy that cable?
> 
> thanks!



That cable came from Bob here: https://imracoustics.com/collections/all but I'm not sure if his supplier is still making these for him since they are no posted on his site but I'm not sure they were posted when he sold me mine come to think of it!


----------



## Dobrescu George

IMR R1 Zenith - Review also coming to Head-Fi in a few moments  

Quite an interesting IEM if I can say so myself, and look, it even made it to Audiophile-Heaven's Hall Of Fame!! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/06/liquid-ceramic-flow-imr-r1-zenith-iems.html


----------



## kdphan

AK240 + Hyla CE-5


----------



## sergeywin1

Chord Mojo + Poly -  Plussound Appolonian+  - Audio 64 Tia Fourte


----------



## Redcarmoose

Walkman 1Z & IER-Z1R


----------



## meomap

Redcarmoose said:


> Walkman 1Z & IER-Z1R



Very nice combo.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2019)

meomap said:


> Very nice combo.



Thank-you......it stopped me from spending; for a while?


----------



## meomap

Redcarmoose said:


> Thank-you......it stopped me from spending; for a while?



Mine is 1Z, Khan, and DHC Fusion cable.
I think it's my end game for portable too.

Now, I am saving for 2 REL S5 or Carbon SE subwoofers for 2 channel system then done with 2 channel system also.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2019)

My two channel was about $399.............and I'm all done upgrading?


meomap said:


> Mine is 1Z, Khan, and DHC Fusion cable.
> I think it's my end game for portable too.
> 
> _*Now, I am saving for 2 REL S5 or Carbon SE subwoofers for 2 channel system then done with 2 channel system also.*_


----------



## alan_g




----------



## jmills8




----------



## Luhar

Se100/atlas/ref 8 2.5/adv custom tips


----------



## KimChee (Jun 5, 2019)

End game for me Astell Kern AK380 Copper, JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Gold/Silver Cable


----------



## boblauer

KimChee said:


> End game for me Astell Kern AK380 Copper, JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Gold/Silver Cable


Cool you found an AK380CU!


----------



## KimChee

Yeah, I actually prefer it to my SP1000...



boblauer said:


> Cool you found an AK380CU!


----------



## KimChee

Sorry for the repeat, polished it a bit Astell Kern AK380 Copper, JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Gold/Silver Cable


----------



## ezekiel77

Duel to the death: FH5, S6Rui and a tableful of silver (-plated copper).


----------



## gazzington

KimChee said:


> Sorry for the repeat, polished it a bit Astell Kern AK380 Copper, JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Gold/Silver Cable


I have an sp1000 as. What the sound difference between these an your ak380?


----------



## KimChee

I prefer the 380 signature it has more body and deep bass, and similar levels of transparency/imaging. The Sp1000 has more technical abilities especially in the treble, more clarity, and more of a reference sound.



gazzington said:


> I have an sp1000 as. What the sound difference between these an your ak380?


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ivan4you (Jun 7, 2019)

My Sony ZX 300 with my headphone Sony MDR1AM2.


----------



## raymogi

David Kleinfeld said:


>



That carrying case is gorgeous. Might get a Utopia just so I can use that case


----------



## Redcarmoose

ezekiel77 said:


> Duel to the death: FH5, S6Rui and a tableful of silver (-plated copper).


Who won the match?


----------



## joshuachew

jmills8 said:


> Nice Mid Fi set up.


How in the world is that MidFi?


----------



## jmills8

joshuachew said:


> How in the world is that MidFi?


Mid fi sound and price wise there are daps costing 3000 usd so yeah MID FI.


----------



## joshuachew

jmills8 said:


> Mid fi sound and price wise there are daps costing 3000 usd so yeah MID FI.


That's a VE8.... The sound of the 1A is not that far off from the 1Z to be considered MidFi. The price might be far off but SQ isn't


----------



## jmills8

joshuachew said:


> That's a VE8.... The sound of the 1A is not that far off from the 1Z to be considered MidFi. The price might be far off but SQ isn't


All good, if its great for you then it is great.... for you.


----------



## psikey




----------



## raymogi




----------



## joshuachew

jmills8 said:


> All good, if its great for you then it is great.... for you.




 
Hope this constitutes as HiFi.... for you. 

If it does not, sincerest apologies from the both of us.


----------



## jmills8

joshuachew said:


> Hope this constitutes as HiFi.... for you.
> 
> If it does not, sincerest apologies from the both of us.


Price yeah, sound is ok. Such a heavy dap with such a weak amp.


----------



## joshuachew

jmills8 said:


> Price yeah, sound is ok. Such a heavy dap with such a weak amp.


Apologies in order, as per above.


----------



## cj3209

joshuachew said:


> Apologies in order, as per above.


This forum makes me laugh...

Here is my 'mid-fi' portable unit:  amazing portable sound that rivals my desktop...


----------



## joshuachew

Sony WM-1Z > DHC Symbiote SP Silver with UE IPX > Ultimate Ears UE Live


----------



## boblauer

Todays setup, new to me Bax cable.


----------



## Dobrescu George

xDuoo X20 

Very interesting DAP, lots of driving power, very clean and clear sound, and made especially for those who want a DAP with physical buttons rather than a touch screen. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/06/red-magic-xduoo-x20-dap-review.html


----------



## willywill

Mental detox, beer and a set of good earphone


----------



## Ryokan

raymogi said:


>



Hudson: 'Game over man, Game over!'


----------



## Deftone

Ryokan said:


> Hudson: 'Game over man, Game over!'



its never over, that will be mid-fi next week.


----------



## ThomasHK

David vs. Goliath.


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Jun 8, 2019)

Happy Saturday Everyone !


----------



## joshuachew




----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

David Kleinfeld said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone !


I haven't been able to bring myself to use this case. Mine is still sitting in the box; am using the red version instead. Just been worrying about getting that baby blue dirty. Sigh.

On the plus side, my red case has got a lovely patina after all this time. Have a brand new red one as a spare for when this one gives up the


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> I haven't been able to bring myself to use this case. Mine is still sitting in the box; am using the red version instead. Just been worrying about getting that baby blue dirty. Sigh.
> 
> On the plus side, my red case has got a lovely patina after all this time. Have a brand new red one as a spare for when this one gives up the



That's funny I usually also don't use much the walkman case for the same reason. You red patina looks great, I have blue and brown patina so far with one spare blue in case. I wish the grey becomes available again. Interestingly Dignis just issued a new version of their midas with the protective part on the top nearby the headphone jacks. I may also consider this. The quality of their cases for 1A-1Z is just awesome.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jun 8, 2019)

David Kleinfeld said:


> That's funny I usually also don't use much the walkman case for the same reason. You red patina looks great, I have blue and brown patina so far with one spare blue in case. I wish the grey becomes available again. Interestingly Dignis just issued a new version of their midas with the protective part on the top nearby the headphone jacks. I may also consider this. The quality of their cases for 1A-1Z is just awesome.



I like how the colour turned dark. Even used neetsfoot oil on both the red cases to condition the leather and darken it.

There's a new version? I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Sunday brunch of beef brisket curry and rice.


----------



## tiddlywinks

Plenue 1
Sennheiser IE800S

Smooth


----------



## ngoduc




----------



## JAC151

iPod Touch 7th generation 256GB - Cs Music App with sennheiser HD6XX headphones.  With pair this with a FiiO Q5s and leather case whenever FiiO decides to release it.


----------



## alpha421

Modded my EM5813.  Yes, the dog walk this morning was blissful:


----------



## singleended5863

alpha421 said:


> Modded my EM5813.  Yes, the dog walk this morning was blissful:



I think I got the same EM5813 and the stock cable sounds very muddy. Where did you mod that and after modding did the sound clearer? Thank you.


----------



## davidcotton

JAC151 said:


> iPod Touch 7th generation 256GB - Cs Music App with sennheiser HD6XX headphones.  With pair this with a FiiO Q5s and leather case whenever FiiO decides to release it.



Nice!  I rag on itunes a lot (and deservedly so) but always liked the hardware.  If that thing didn't have a camera in it I would pick one up and be done with the dap side of things


----------



## Dark Helmet

KimChee said:


> Sorry for the repeat, polished it a bit Astell Kern AK380 Copper, JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Gold/Silver Cable


Kind of an off the wall question, but does this have a screen protector?


----------



## denis1976




----------



## Podster (Jun 10, 2019)

alpha421 said:


> Modded my EM5813.  Yes, the dog walk this morning was blissful:



Love the custom cable for the Cardas/Radsone combo Wish I had the time, patience and dexterity to build my own cables! My ES100/'s were the best purchase of 2018 4 me


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


>


I see you got the king of daps.


----------



## Podster

Well then he just needs some of these and he's all set


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> I see you got the king of daps.


Hell yesssss


----------



## alpha421

singleended5863 said:


> I think I got the same EM5813 and the stock cable sounds very muddy. Where did you mod that and after modding did the sound clearer? Thank you.



From yours truly.  I was an early adopter with the EM5813 and it's one of the few iems that with brain-burn in, the bass does tighten over time.  I did initially experienced some bass muddiness with the stock blue flange tips and have stuck with the stock white flange tips for a more neutral presentation.  Also, I used the Cardas Clarifier app and run that a few times before I hook them up for music playback for 2 days straight before listening to them.  I find the ES100 does add more color to the sound than I like even with zero EQ, but for walking the dog or doing yard work, I'm quite satisfied with the results.  I sure wish the ambient feature on the ES100 was found on other options as I find it a very usable feature.


----------



## audiophilefan

Mellowship said:


> I had forgotten how good this sounds sometimes.
> Just charging some extra batteries and checking if one of my winter coats has large enough pockets.



The intimacy of a single album played through a single CD. Oh yes. Brings back memories. This should sound as good as any end game set up in my opinion. Remembering playing CDs on my father's JVC component back in the day. That is simply sonic bliss! Love this simple set up!


----------



## raymogi

I can listen to music all day long.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 10, 2019)

raymogi said:


> I can listen to music all day long.


 

Team Peasant Reporting In..........Sony Walkman 1A & Noble Encore K-10.


----------



## jmills8

raymogi said:


> I can listen to music all day long.


Seems you like it.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

New uses for the latest iPod touch with iSine LX combo. DragonFly Red as the DAC


----------



## Deftone

Redcarmoose said:


> Team Peasant Reporting In..........Sony Walkman 1A & Noble Encore K-10.



I think theres a thread for budget portable rigs.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Team Peasant Reporting In..........Sony Walkman 1A & Noble Encore K-10.



LOL, Team Peasant 

I do listen to music all day long @raymogi


----------



## raymogi

jmills8 said:


> Seems you like it.



Indeed. A good distraction from my 2 toddlers.


----------



## Devodonaldson

The Socialist Nerd said:


> New uses for the latest iPod touch with iSine LX combo. DragonFly Red as the DAC


With iSine, you'll get even better auido out of the Cipher cable v2


----------



## gazzington

raymogi said:


> Indeed. A good distraction from my 2 toddlers.


Lol, I have a toddler and I have to hide my audio gear from him! The ak sp1000 is in a pelican box and also hidden!


----------



## raymogi

gazzington said:


> Lol, I have a toddler and I have to hide my audio gear from him! The ak sp1000 is in a pelican box and also hidden!



All my gears are pretty much in plain sight but I have taught him to not touch anything in my room. He only comes into my man cave to see me play games


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Walkman 1Z..................BGVP DM6*_
*Sony MUC-M12SB1, 4.4mm Kimber cable *


----------



## audiophilefan

Fiio M11 > Shure SRH440 (closed-back rig)
Fiio M11 > Grado SR80e (open-back rig)
Fiio M11 > Fiio E12 Mont Blanc > headphones (power rig)
Waiting for my 4.4mm male to 3.5mm female adapter so I can try the more powerful port. Not a fan of 2.5. It looks flimsy but that's just me.
I don't need the amp most of the time so it's a simple rig but I find that the E12 gives a cleaner and smoother overall sound. Plus flick that bass boost for the extra oomph (as needed)!


----------



## jmills8

audiophilefan said:


> Fiio M11 > Shure SRH440 (closed-back rig)
> Fiio M11 > Grado SR80e (open-back rig)
> Fiio M11 > Fiio E12 Mont Blanc > headphones (power rig)
> Waiting for my 4.4mm male to 3.5mm female adapter so I can try the more powerful port. Not a fan of 2.5. It looks flimsy but that's just me.
> I don't need the amp most of the time so it's a simple rig but I find that the E12 gives a cleaner and smoother overall sound. Plus flick that bass boost for the extra oomph (as needed)!


Wouldnt it be great if a company made a 4.4 portable amp ?


----------



## audiophilefan

jmills8 said:


> Wouldnt it be great if a company made a 4.4 portable amp ?



Agree. Right now I think it's just either built-in to the player (e.g. M11 or Sony), or available via swapable amp modules (e.g. X7 and other players). That's a great idea! Actually, what about an amp with all the ports (2.5, 3.5, 4.4, 6.5)?! But I'm getting ahead of myself. Haha! Let's hope a company rep is lurking within this thread and read our thoughts (your thoughts originally).


----------



## musicday (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## audionewbi

singleended5863 said:


> I think I got the same EM5813 and the stock cable sounds very muddy. Where did you mod that and after modding did the sound clearer? Thank you.




I now have owned four different EM5813. The one I owned sounds very open, still rolled off on the top but open and smooth. The one I bought from alpha421 sounds indeed rather more thicker and muddy. The older models I tried sounded little less muddy.

It just shows that cardas IEM has a very poor QA check.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jun 12, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Wouldnt it be great if a company made a 4.4 portable amp ?



You mean like this:



https://www.facebook.com/hk.hum/posts/2297524127173264:0

Hum MA-1B Specification
Audio In/Out: 4.4mm TRRRS
Gain Settings: Low Mid High
Battery Capacity: 3800mAh@3.8V
Battery Life: ~ 8 hours
Charging Time: ~ 2 hours
Size: 68.5*105*12mm
Weight: 152g


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hk.hum/posts/2297524127173264:0
> 
> ...


Im in HK and seen that at some shops. Might give it a try. I had a $1,300 usd Mass Kobo amp with 4.4 which was really good , but it was too big to use everyday.


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hk.hum/posts/2297524127173264:0
> 
> ...


4.4 in and 4.4 out ? Or 2.5 in and 4.4 out ?


----------



## Redcarmoose

jmills8 said:


> 4.4 in and 4.4 out ? Or 2.5 in and 4.4 out ?


----------



## NickleCo

Jazz is in the air


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jun 12, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Im in HK and seen that at some shops. Might give it a try. I had a $1,300 usd Mass Kobo amp with 4.4 which was really good , but it was too big to use everyday.


You should get it. It's not too expensive.



jmills8 said:


> 4.4 in and 4.4 out ? Or 2.5 in and 4.4 out ?


4.4mm in *and* out.
This is my first week with it, and I had posted about it earlier here.
To my ears, it provides a slight brightness to the sound, but very slightly and doesn't bother me at all. So far, have only paired it with the the Z1R and my Aroma Witchgirl Pro. Both were very enjoyable.
However, it gets warm... so I try not to stack the WM1A on it when I use them.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jun 12, 2019)

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> You should get it. It's not too expensive.
> 
> 
> 4.4mm in *and* out.
> ...



Was just checking this out, in case you're still looking for another 4.4mm amping option:


 
Oriolus B3000 headphone tube amp

Reviews here:
https://headfonics.com/2018/10/orio...ntIudlaykcnioei1XvagNsRMXHHT-sKiIIGkSstnOsliU
https://www.audiobuko.com/2018/11/o...fyobYi4jXLyJB79CQ7JgfQ-zMoLcWTOitZ94EMbxakQyg


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> You should get it. It's not too expensive.
> 
> 
> 4.4mm in *and* out.
> ...





Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Was just checking this out, in case you're still looking for another 4.4mm amping option:
> 
> Oriolus B3000 headphone tube amp
> 
> ...


Nice, that I did demo. Was pretty good.


----------



## cj3209

jmills8 said:


> Wouldnt it be great if a company made a 4.4 portable amp ?


Woo Audio WA11 has a 4.4mm headphone out and a 4.4mm line in jack.  This little amp drives my 1266!


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

cj3209 said:


> Woo Audio WA11 has a 4.4mm headphone out and a 4.4mm line in jack.  This little amp drives my 1266!


Pics!!! Please!!!


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

My beside kit.
Yes, I'm a fan of Van Nuys cases.


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> Woo Audio WA11 has a 4.4mm headphone out and a 4.4mm line in jack.  This little amp drives my 1266!


True, so you take that little amp with a dap along with you on the go ? Say 2 hrs of walking, trains and buses ?


----------



## cj3209 (Jun 12, 2019)

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Pics!!! Please!!!


Ehh...phone pic.
2.0v out from SP1000 to WA11; 6.3mm out to 1266.


----------



## cj3209 (Jun 12, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> True, so you take that little amp with a dap along with you on the go ? Say 2 hrs of walking, trains and buses ?


Nah, I use it around the house; room to room.  It's pretty sweet.

But I do bring the WA11 with SP1000 and i4; its light enough to bring to work and I'd do it on the train too.

Can't bring the 1266 out of the house; the police will probably pick me up.. lol


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> Ehh...phone pic.
> 2.0v out from SP1000 to WA11; 6.3mm out to 1266.


My top headphone but only use is indoors.


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> Nah, I use it around the house; room to room.  It's pretty sweet.
> 
> Can't bring the 1266 out of the house; the police will probably pick me up.. lol


True


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

cj3209 said:


> Ehh...phone pic.
> 2.0v out from SP1000 to WA11; 6.3mm out to 1266.


Dang, I was lusting after the WA11 when it was first announced.
Seriously, how practical is it as a portable amp?


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Dang, I was lusting after the WA11 when it was first announced.
> Seriously, how practical is it as a portable amp?


Cant put in pocket cause one cord on each end.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## cj3209

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Dang, I was lusting after the WA11 when it was first announced.
> Seriously, how practical is it as a portable amp?


Agree, no pocket for WA11.  Works for moving it around places such as work, room, library, cafe, etc.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Fibae Black from TheCustomArt is smooth love for the ears!

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/06/warm-reactor-thecustomart-fibae-black.html


----------



## subguy812

Sendy Audio Aiva

https://audiorabbithole.com/index.php/2019/06/12/review-sendy-audio-aiva/


----------



## jmills8

Went to the shop and bought it. 4.4 balanced.


----------



## singleended5863

jmills8 said:


> Went to the shop and bought it. 4.4 balanced.



What for?


----------



## jmills8

singleended5863 said:


> What for?


Extra ooomppphhh when I use headphonesn


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Extra ooomppphhh when I use headphonesn


Is there a bass boost function?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Is there a bass boost function?


That would be better, but no. I demoed it and it did give extra punch in the bass department.


----------



## miusicmene

Now trying Stax with Chord (D10/PolyMojo/srs-003) .. so hyped right now, so much air and such a clear sound


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> That would be better, but no. I demoed it and it did give extra punch in the bass department.


If cost is no object (and you dont mind single end output only) you should definitely check out this beast (with two possible bass filters 3db or 12db), it‘s a boutique manufacturer: http://vorzuge.com/product/eqduoii/
It’s said to be the best analogue sounding portable amp with a very nice subbass boost switch)


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> If cost is no object (and you dont mind single end output only) you should definitely check out this beast (with two possible bass filters 3db or 12db), it‘s a boutique manufacturer: http://vorzuge.com/product/eqduoii/
> It’s said to be the best analogue sounding portable amp with a very nice subbass boost switch)


Ooo I had two of their older models. Think made in South Asia.


----------



## jmills8

jmills8 said:


> Ooo I had two of their older models. Think made in South Asia.


I had it on my old N6. I might try it again.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

jmills8 said:


> Went to the shop and bought it. 4.4 balanced.


*High five*


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> *High five*


Great size, good power, just two things it needs. 1. Three levels bass boost, 2. Three levels treble boost. On my N6II its really good for my headphones.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

jmills8 said:


>


Are those the interconnects that came with it? I didn't get any but the guy at the store was nice and he gave me one.


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Are those the interconnects that came with it? I didn't get any but the guy at the store was nice and he gave me one.


Thats a $150 usd connector I had.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

jmills8 said:


> Thats a $150 usd connector I had.


OK. Must sound good.


----------



## jmills8

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> OK. Must sound good.


Good enough


----------



## Mellowship

audiophilefan said:


> The intimacy of a single album played through a single CD. Oh yes. Brings back memories. This should sound as good as any end game set up in my opinion. Remembering playing CDs on my father's JVC component back in the day. That is simply sonic bliss! Love this simple set up!



CDs are still a great media, provided they are played through a modern DAC. It's astonishing how DEC technology has evolved in a way that feeding digital redbook 44.1/16 signal to a modern DAC can give you a much better sound quality than those ancient DACs that were used back in the 80's and 90's on CD players.


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Today... 



 

VE8 - - Dita OSLO - - SP1000m


----------



## raymogi

Today's setup.


----------



## sergeywin1

Upgraded my cable from 4 wire PlusSound to 8 Wire DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver. Soundstage went off the charts. Detail is almost too clear.
Chord Mojo Poly + DHC + Tia Fourte


----------



## jmills8

sergeywin1 said:


> Upgraded my cable from 4 wire PlusSound to 8 Wire DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver. Soundstage went off the charts. Detail is almost too clear.
> Chord Mojo Poly + DHC + Tia Fourte


DHC makes very good cables.


----------



## yerim

raymogi said:


> Today's setup.


The Paw Gold really makes those Trios sing. Probably the best DAP I heard the Trios with.


----------



## Object113




----------



## KimChee (Jun 14, 2019)

I bought the Cu Amp to go along with my Astell Kern AK380 CU.  JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Silver/Gold Cable.  This is end game portable setup for me though it’s a heavy unit.


----------



## jmills8

KimChee said:


> I bought the Cu Amp to go along with my Astell Kern AK380 CU.  JH Roxanne, Plussound Audio X8 Silver/Gold Cable.  This is end game portable setup for me though it’s a heavy unit.


Every two months you have another "end game".


----------



## Wyville

jmills8 said:


> Every two months you have another "end game".


This is Head-fi, so he is just taking things easy.


----------



## denis1976

N8 PLUS IO


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PL, Hum amp, TH900 on the go.


----------



## gazzington

Where do get hum amps from?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Where do get hum amps from?


Local shop. 2.5 or 4.4


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Jun 15, 2019)

Today...





Jomo Trinity - - Leonidas II - - SP1000m
Man do i enjoy this combo! Incredible synergy.


----------



## KimChee

I have a Head-Fi problem, I did go 3 years without looking at the site..I figure this will last me for a bit, hopefully...



jmills8 said:


> Every two months you have another "end game".


----------



## Redcarmoose

KimChee said:


> I have a Head-Fi problem, I did go 3 years without looking at the site..I figure this will last me for a bit, hopefully...


----------



## davidcotton

KimChee said:


> I have a Head-Fi problem, I did go 3 years without looking at the site..I figure this will last me for a bit, hopefully...



Same (more or less here).  It was "Oh I wonder if headfi is still going" and that was as they say that


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Object113 said:


>


Love the black colorway of these headphones... Makes me want to take my HD800 apart and paint them.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

gazzington said:


> Where do get hum amps from?


Or from their FB page


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Ooo I had two of their older models. Think made in South Asia.


yes, made in asia but it’s a german company and german design.


----------



## raymogi

Today's "portable" setup.


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## subguy812

QP2R-----> Custom Art FIBAE 4


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Out and about. WM1A, Kimber, Z5


----------



## jmills8

This with TH900


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## NickleCo




----------



## Redcarmoose

DatDudeNic said:


>


Are those on-ears?


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


> Are those on-ears?


Its the mdr-1a  
For me its over ear.


----------



## lukedss

What's the smallest portable amp around? Would like to try something to strap to my ES100


----------



## jmills8

lukedss said:


> What's the smallest portable amp around? Would like to try something to strap to my ES100


----------



## jmills8




----------



## audiorrorist

Some great hardware from everyone.


----------



## ThomasHK

lukedss said:


> What's the smallest portable amp around? Would like to try something to strap to my ES100




 

Way ahead of you


----------



## lukedss

Haha how are you going to clip an ES100 to your shirt with those things attached?

Thanks for the quick responces but it needs to match the size of the ES100 (as much as possible) sorry I wasn't more clear, if I can't use a (the) clip It will go on a lanyard around my neck with the short Fiio cable I ordered for this Bluetooth setup.


----------



## Isloo

lukedss said:


> Haha how are you going to clip an ES100 to your shirt with those things attached?
> 
> Thanks for the quick responces but it needs to match the size of the ES100 (as much as possible) sorry I wasn't more clear, if I can't use a (the) clip It will go on a lanyard around my neck with the short Fiio cable I ordered for this Bluetooth setup.



Have a look at the periodic audio nickel amp. It probably about the same size as the es100


----------



## lukedss (Jun 17, 2019)

Isloo said:


> Have a look at the periodic audio nickel amp. It probably about the same size as the es100



Thanks! I am hoping this will level the playing field of my LG Quad Dac wired vs Es100


Isloo said:


> Have a look at the periodic audio nickel amp. It probably about the same size as the es100



That price though! Will keep a tab on eBay to see if someone sells one


----------



## boblauer

How about the Fiio A1
https://www.fiio.com/a1


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## NickleCo

David Kleinfeld said:


>


The stock z1r cables are so good! I plugged them to my zeus xiv's and they were eargasmic!


----------



## David Kleinfeld

DatDudeNic said:


> The stock z1r cables are so good! I plugged them to my zeus xiv's and they were eargasmic!


So much indeed I am thinking of reterminating the 3.5 to 4.4 to have two 4.4.


----------



## 474194 (Jun 17, 2019)

Summer Project completed early.  My goal was to optimise the usability/transportability of my Hugo2 rig.  My initial plan was to control the rig with an Apple Watch, but for my needs I just need a simple IR remote control.  The IR remote control is mapped to the Hugo2 volume controls and navigation on the rPi.  I did not expect the increase in SQ by optimising the digital source, but it's wonderful.  Very usuable to me now.

Doesn't matter if 4, 8, 12 or 24 wire IEM cable.  No moving parts.  The weight is weightless as it's balanced at your center of gravity.





Once Apple Watch Series 5 is released in September, will decide if I need more navigation-wise.



 



Edit:  No need to remove the remote control from left or right pocket.  It works without taking the remote out of your pocket a la Tera Player.


----------



## kenz

Dethonray DTR1 Prelude > Nicehck 7N Single Crystal Copper 4.4 > VE 4.4 to 3.5SE > Moondrop Kanas Pro > JVC Spiral Dot


----------



## 474194

Here is my 12-wire before I forget to post on this thread...  ignore bag, that was prototype...


----------



## masterpfa

David Kleinfeld said:


>




What are these please?


----------



## jmills8

masterpfa said:


> What are these please?


Old daps


----------



## David Kleinfeld

masterpfa said:


> What are these please?



Hi, if you are referring to the "old" daps, from left to right Hifiman R2R2000, Sony NW-WM1Z, Hifiman R2R2000TM and Sony NW-WM1A


----------



## ThomasHK

ThomasHK said:


> My best sounding portable setup yet. Thoroughly enjoyable, and very flexible across music genres.
> 
> SR15 --> Vorzuge Pure II+ --> qdc Gemini



I guess I was wrong... 


 

AK SE100 in the house. (SR15 up for sale in the classifieds  )


----------



## toranku

DTR1 is nothing short of magical.


----------



## exitfire401

M11
Astro A38 (office)
Kanas Pro (everywhere)
FA1 w/ RC-BT (sleep)


----------



## boblauer

jmills8 said:


> Old daps


I'll take one "old" WM1Z any day.


----------



## noplsestar

toranku said:


> DTR1 is nothing short of magical.


You mean in comparison to the Sony beast that is kind of 100 times more expensive than DTR1?


----------



## toranku

noplsestar said:


> You mean in comparison to the Sony beast that is kind of 100 times more expensive than DTR1?



Both have vastly different sound signatures  I do find that Sony players tend to do very well with soundstage. It just surrounds and immerses me and has nice spatial cues. Their texture also tends to lean on the smoother side which makes them a very forgiving listen. The DMPZ1 in particular makes most things sound good.


----------



## gmahler2u

YouTube on m11? Who knew.. so awesome


----------



## Deftone




----------



## cathee

gmahler2u said:


> YouTube on m11? Who knew.. so awesome




LOL, that's actually quite handy


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Jun 18, 2019)

R2R2000tm & U18t today.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, this is the review of 64 Audio's magnum opus, the tia Fourté.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22234/

Enjoy.


----------



## NickleCo

David Kleinfeld said:


> So much indeed I am thinking of reterminating the 3.5 to 4.4 to have two 4.4.


Great idea! But in that case theres a possibility the sound will change ever so slightly due to different solders being used.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jun 19, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> Great idea! But in that case theres a possibility the sound will change ever so slightly due to different solders being used.


Usually, it's for the better though I have heard one that was botched before... Not good. Was at E-earphone in Akihabara and was auditioning a few pairs of pre-loved, limited edition Dita Brass. They're terminated in 3.5 as stock. One pair had a 4.4mm plug on it but the sound was really bad. Very recessed and no definition. Eventually got a standard pair in great condition. Loved the warm signature.

I recently got 3 of my cables re-terminated to 4.4mm. Love it. Planning to do another one for my Nighthawk once the balance cable I ordered comes in. Also just sent off the Dita Brass back to Dita for them to reterminate it with... A Furutech 4.4mm plug.
They were confident of the service so I'm expecting good results.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

​Listening before bed.
WM1A + HUM + Kimber + Z1R


----------



## jmills8

Brutal Slam Metal, very fast and complex sounds. Many daps fall short playing this style. Many many daps can reproduce a female singing and playing the piano , not many can do it correctly like the N8. Got the tubes heated and glowing.


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## arstango

WM1Z, MA9, AK240SS


----------



## Mellowship

Hardly portable, but having some fun running the first MD portable player ever (without recording).


----------



## Uncle Monty

Looking back to the first posts in this thread (around 2012) there is such a preponderance of iPods and Sandisks - does anyone still use their old iPods?


----------



## meomap

Uncle Monty said:


> Looking back to the first posts in this thread (around 2012) there is such a preponderance of iPods and Sandisks - does anyone still use their old iPods?


Yes.
I still use my 30gb grey, 80gb white iPods and 1st gen ipod touch with CV5.
Sounds amazing with Khan iem.


----------



## milesjunkie

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> ​Listening before bed.
> WM1A + HUM + Kimber + Z1R





Quasimodosbelfry said:


> ​Listening before bed.
> WM1A + HUM + Kimber + Z1R


Great album. I recently bought a hi res download of it. Takes me back.


----------



## KimChee

Nice collection!



arstango said:


> WM1Z, MA9, AK240SS


----------



## ngoduc

Sharp MD


----------



## arstango

MD challenge accepted. 
Sony MZ-R50 + AKG K3003.


----------



## 474194 (Jun 21, 2019)

Uncle Monty said:


> Looking back to the first posts in this thread (around 2012) there is such a preponderance of iPods and Sandisks - does anyone still use their old iPods?



The Golden Age of portable audio...  iMod vs iRiver.  Wondering why there was never a iMod2, iMod3, etc...

If your feeling nostalgic (web design/style/feel not content):

http://web.archive.org/web/20020927072909/http://www.head-fi.org/

http://web.archive.org/web/20040523...bc53dfedf6fbddc829880ac39f35b3&threadid=15230

if you haven't already...


----------



## ngoduc

Vintage!


----------



## alan_g




----------



## ThomasHK

Last AK family shot before the SR15 goes out the door. 

 

SE100 - SR15 - AK70 KAI mod


----------



## masterpfa

David Kleinfeld said:


> Hi, if you are referring to the "old" daps, from left to right Hifiman R2R2000, Sony NW-WM1Z, Hifiman R2R2000TM and Sony NW-WM1A


Thank you


----------



## raymogi (Jun 22, 2019)

Went back to stock cable. All I can say is wow. _THIS _is what Sony intended it to sound like. Shelving all my aftermarket cables for the Z1R for the now.


----------



## Klatuso

Nice cable. Perhaps that *DMP-Z1 *helps a bit.


----------



## raymogi

Klatuso said:


> Nice cable. Perhaps that *DMP-Z1 *helps a bit.



Just a little.


----------



## audiophilefan

Object113 said:


>



What an attractive blend of black, silver and gold. Phantomlike! But I wouldn't call it portable. This is what, a $2000 set up with killer looks? Could be life threatening you know. Meant that as a compliment. Haha!


----------



## jmills8

N6II on the go.


----------



## lukedss

Isloo said:


> Have a look at the periodic audio nickel amp. It probably about the same size as the es100



Ordered- thank-you


----------



## kdphan

Got these Artvano Otato IEMs from canjam socal. Been really impressed with them so far on rhapsodio SG cable.
Relatively new company on the scene.


----------



## boblauer

I listened to a couple of Artvano IEM's they had a CanJam and was impressed. Too bad I am done spending on IEM's for the moment because those and the QDC's displayed next door really sounded great.


----------



## kdphan

boblauer said:


> I listened to a couple of Artvano IEM's they had a CanJam and was impressed. Too bad I am done spending on IEM's for the moment because those and the QDC's displayed next door really sounded great.


Of all the booths I spent time trying IEMs, Artvano/MeccAudio was the booth I sat down for the longest.

I tried the Fearless S8F, MeccAudio 4 (forgot the name), Artvano Ototo and something else.

I ended up buying the Ototo demo. First time buying something I've never heard of, since I liked the sound signature and detail so much.


----------



## gazzington

kdphan said:


> Got these Artvano Otato IEMs from canjam socal. Been really impressed with them so far on rhapsodio SG cable.
> Relatively new company on the scene.


Love classic ak240


----------



## PinkyPowers (Jun 25, 2019)

DX200>AMP8>Cleopatra>FIBAE ME

This is the right cable for these aggressively warm IEMs.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


What's your iPhone attached to?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What's your iPhone attached to?


Portable amp/dac has over 1000 mw.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


Those look like comfy headphones. What are they?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Those look like comfy headphones. What are they?


*Bowers* & *Wilkins*


----------



## named name (Jun 26, 2019)

Taking a vacation


----------



## NickleCo

named name said:


> Taking a vacation


Thats a beautiful scene! Compliments your set up very nicely!


----------



## 474194 (Jun 26, 2019)

Figured out how to make the rPi a access point now vs a wireless client utilising the built-in WIFI. This allows me to connect to the rPi SSID with an Apple device (iPhone, iPad or Apple Watch) without the need of an external travel router.

This setup is truly DAC-agnostic as well as OS-agnostic.  A different battery-powered DAC (Hugo1, Mojo, etc.) can be used in place.  iOS and/or Android but app-dependent.

It saves power on your smartphone as the app can be closed.  It's just a front-end.  Everything runs on the backend (rPi) so doesn't use much if any smartphone resources.  No try-hard front-end app to tamper with the SQ, it all runs bit-perfect on the backend.  

Planning to add a 2TB portable extreme SSD with 550 read/write speeds once I replace with an rPi4.





This simple and low cost high quality solution made me change my whole outlook on redbook. Desktop PC source w/ entire OS loaded in RAM + Desktop optical cable + Desktop DAC = True Desktop SQ in a transportable form factor. Really optimises the Chord experience.





So I now permanently complement the IR remote with an iOS app:































 

My playlists linked to the IR remote:


----------



## jmills8

Slam Death Metal on Tube amps.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 27, 2019)

Sony Walkman 1A and Oxidized Brass Sony XBA-100 IEM


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jun 27, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


> Sony Walkman 1A and Oxidized Brass Sony XBA-100 IEM







My Dita Brass to match your XBA-100.
Just got them back from Dita today after I sent them in to be reterminated to 4.4mm.


----------



## raymogi

*First DSD album and I'm hooked *


----------



## cathee

raymogi said:


> *First DSD album and I'm hooked *



That seems to be a super common album to have in as Hi-Res a version as possible among audiophiles!


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

David Kleinfeld said:


>



You win.


----------



## alpha421

^Damn! That's quite a collection.  I would trade my Mazda for all of them.


----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Best midfi line up


----------



## boblauer

alpha421 said:


> ^Damn! That's quite a collection.  I would trade my Mazda for all of them.


My car is not worth any of them as I drive a beater, SoCal traffic, but would trade for it any one of the Sony DAPS. Here's todays Portable setup for me


----------



## stenog

Budget price, totl sound. You don't necessarily need to pay a fortune to get excellent sound quality


----------



## cathee (Jun 28, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Best midfi line up



LOL you're low key my favorite commentator around these parts.

But to move the thread along...

*Shanling M2x >> Continental v5 >> Litz >> Campfire Comets






*
Giving this rig a test run and loving it so far. The nozzle is a little large for my liking but with Comply tips I can live with them for a couple of hours, doubt I'll be using them for long long hauls though (JFK-PEK or something like that).


----------



## Podster (Jun 28, 2019)

lukedss said:


> Ordered- thank-you



I may have started with one of these before shelling out 3 bones! Xduoo QX-10 or even a Brainwavz AP001 if you can find one.









Nice Meerschaum @cathee 

As in my signature, my most used Mid-Fi (God love her) Single DD or 12 BA's


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 3, 2019)

Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.01

Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm 

Fearless Audio S6Rui S6 6BA HiFi in-Ear Earphone


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Not the most ideal setup by any means.


----------



## bukumurah

David Kleinfeld said:


>



Hi, great collection!

Would you give a quick impression/comparison on them relative to each other please?

Thank you so much


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Jun 30, 2019)

bukumurah said:


> Hi, great collection!
> 
> Would you give a quick impression/comparison on them relative to each other please?
> 
> Thank you so much



Thanks, will try to do that once I will have a bit more time to spend with each device. I bought most of them relatively recently and quite busy lately so I suspect I will have more visibility in a few months from now. If you have a question specifically on one or two devices though I am happy to help if i can.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

WM1A in FATBEAR case + KIMBER + Z5

Chilling after Sunday lunch


----------



## AnakChan

Fostex TM2 & FitEar Titans in the gym


----------



## AnakChan

2 hrs of silence...did I just kill the thread!!??


----------



## Wyville

AnakChan said:


> 2 hrs of silence...did I just kill the thread!!??


Yes. Yes you did.  But I will revive it with an oldie but goodie...


----------



## NickleCo

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> ​WM1A in FATBEAR case + KIMBER + Z5
> 
> Chilling after Sunday lunch


THE BOKEH!!!


----------



## ThomasHK

Tower of daps. 
Aka, playing around with Light room.


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## meomap

David Kleinfeld said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## ezekiel77

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Danacables?


----------



## raymogi




----------



## David Kleinfeld

ezekiel77 said:


> Danacables?



Yes these are Lazuli Reference. Great cables, really make a difference on Utopia in term of improved sound stage.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 30, 2019)

*BQEYZ BQ3 IEM-Sony Walkman 1Z DAP*


----------



## jmills8




----------



## floydfan33

Today's rig.

Hiby R6 Pro 》Forza USB-C to Micro USB 》Chord Mojo 》CA Solaris


----------



## PinkyPowers

DX220>AMP9>FIBAE Black

Really, quite exquisite!


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> DX220>AMP9>FIBAE Black
> 
> Really, quite exquisite!



I love how thin the 220 is


----------



## raymogi

*New to me Z1R *
Burning in day and night now.


----------



## Deftone

raymogi said:


> *New to me Z1R *
> Burning in day and night now.



I think you should burn in your brain wearing the headphones instead.


----------



## joshuachew

Listened to this for 3 hours straight while chasing datelines


----------



## raymogi

Deftone said:


> I think you should burn in your brain wearing the headphones instead.



Oh don’t worry. Every time I have a chance to listen to that, I will. I leave it burning in when I’m off to work and when I’m sleeping.


----------



## jmills8

raymogi said:


> Oh don’t worry. Every time I have a chance to listen to that, I will. I leave it burning in when I’m off to work and when I’m sleeping.


Wont help, that headphone has issues.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 3, 2019)

_


 

"I'm in amazement how good this is?"_


_Fearless S6Rui IEM Sony Silicone Tips 
Included 3.5mm cable 
Apple Touch Gen 5 32GB_


----------



## MisterMudd

jmills8 said:


>


Nice set up. I cannot find that Arrow amp anywhere. Link?


----------



## jmills8

MisterMudd said:


> Nice set up. I cannot find that Arrow amp anywhere. Link?


Headstage - Arrow


----------



## Redcarmoose

raymogi said:


> *New to me Z1R *
> Burning in day and night now.



Hope you know you almost have to ditch the included cable and go with Axios or what I use....Sony MUC-B20SB1.


----------



## raymogi

Redcarmoose said:


> Hope you know you almost have to ditch the included cable and go with Axios or what I use....Sony MUC-B20SB1.



Axios gonna be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Kukuk




----------



## Podster

joshuachew said:


> Listened to this for 3 hours straight while chasing datelines



Gorgeous setup and yes the Axios will just be cherry on top 

Today:


----------



## denis1976

yes we Khan


----------



## boblauer

Love the tube glow!


----------



## jmills8

Two Cowon M2s, would buy a third.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

​Oriolus BA300S arrived today! Woot!!! Shipped from Japan on Monday. Charging on my desk now, gonna have a listen later.


----------



## gazzington

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> ​Oriolus BA300S arrived today! Woot!!! Shipped from Japan on Monday. Charging on my desk now, gonna have a listen later.


That amp is awesome. Turned my m11 into something very special


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

gazzington said:


> That amp is awesome. Turned my m11 into something very special


Did you have to do a 200hr burn in?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> That amp is awesome. Turned my m11 into something very special


Yes nice amp, I had it on my Cowon and U8 daps.


----------



## Scorpio1957

My portable set up.


----------



## jmills8

Scorpio1957 said:


> My portable set up.


What if I kicked them into the water ?


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

jmills8 said:


> What if I kicked them into the water ?


He'd hit you with the table.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> ​Oriolus BA300S arrived today! Woot!!! Shipped from Japan on Monday. Charging on my desk now, gonna have a listen later.


Man, you gotta tell me how the Oriolus sounds... I was just looking to purchase one soon. How I slept on this amp is anyone's guess.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jul 4, 2019)

RONJA MESCO said:


> Man, you gotta tell me how the Oriolus sounds... I was just looking to purchase one soon. How I slept on this amp is anyone's guess.


Listened to this for a couple of hours already. Hooked up to a WM1A, with a new supplied PW Audio interconnect cable that has an additional 3.5mm ground.
The sound stage was good but not night and day, but the extra headroom helped give the Meze 99 a slight bit more expansive sound. My Meze cable is a balanced 2.5 that's been re-terminated to 4.4.
But I found the amp a little peaky when it shouldn't be. Didn't have the slightly warm and rolled off tube sound I was looking for, unlike the ALO CV5. Background was quite dark but didn't feel dark enough. Wondering if it's a result of the 4.4 connector. I found that my IEMs became brighter and more lively after re-termination to 4.4... Was not always ideal.
But it's brand new, and I'm expecting the bottom to settle a bit better after a burn in.
It's fed better without high gain from the WM1A, according to my ears. Seems to have slightly better separation among the low ends on normal gain.
In all, I didn't *not* enjoy it... But was expecting to be more impressed but right now, it just feels adequate. Hoping the burn in will help.
Tonight's listening was with Meze 99, Dita Brass, IT04, Witch Girl Pro and Z5. Liked the Dita and Z5 best. Did not synergise well with the Witch Girl... Low frequencies sounded veiled... Which is weird.
Tomorrow will try with Z1R and Nighthawk. Weekend will bring home the HD800 and try.

To keep it thread relevant, I'll post more pics. I promise.


----------



## Podster

Scorpio1957 said:


> My portable set up.



Very nice Scorpio although it probably should have been stated as Setups in the plural


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Listened to this for a couple of hours already. Hooked up to a WM1A, with a new supplied PW Audio interconnect cable that has an additional 3.5mm ground.
> The sound stage was good but not night and day, but the extra headroom helped give the Meze 99 a slight bit more expansive sound. My Meze cable is a balanced 2.5 that's been re-terminated to 4.4.
> But I found the amp a little peaky when it shouldn't be. Didn't have the slightly warm and rolled off tube sound I was looking for, unlike the ALO CV5. Background was quite dark but didn't feel dark enough. Wondering if it's a result of the 4.4 connector. I found that my IEMs became brighter and more lively after re-termination to 4.4... Was not always ideal.
> But it's brand new, and I'm expecting the bottom to settle a bit better after a burn in.
> ...


Thanks for this... I'm betting the Oriolus needs more burn in time... Hopefully it begins to get better for ya. Cheers.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Two Cowon M2s, would buy a third.


At some point I would like to get a cowon but not sure which


----------



## Ryokan (Jul 6, 2019)

Scorpio1957 said:


> My portable set up.



Is that your party trick - pulling the cloth away v fast ? Nice.










I also have a J3 in the car but didn't want to show off


----------



## Dobrescu George

Verum One outdoors anyone?  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...-1-one-planar-magnetic-headphones-review.html


----------



## raymogi




----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache




----------



## noplsestar

Dobrescu George said:


> Verum One outdoors anyone?
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...-1-one-planar-magnetic-headphones-review.html


Outdoors? It‘s an open back, right? If you are on a bus with many kids just make sure you listen to Billy Eilish


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## masterpfa

Wyville said:


> Yes. Yes you did.  But I will revive it with an oldie but goodie...


Calvin and Hobbes 

Awesome


----------



## ddmt (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## boblauer

Loved what QDC had at canjam, was a surprise hit for me. Cant afford the vdc but loved it.


----------



## Wyville

masterpfa said:


> Calvin and Hobbes
> 
> Awesome


My wife says Calvin and Hobbes reads like my biography, so I had to go with that.


----------



## Marat Sar

raymogi said:


> img



wow, the u18t with the 8 wire leo -- how is it? 4 wire was a little...underwhelming. nice and silky but not as wide and holographic as I'd like to.


----------



## raymogi

Marat Sar said:


> wow, the u18t with the 8 wire leo -- how is it? 4 wire was a little...underwhelming. nice and silky but not as wide and holographic as I'd like to.



Let’s just say it turned from a loaner to an instant order from me. And it is exactly that, very wide and holographic, with lots of micro details.

I have PW 1950s on order too. Heard that’s a good combo with the U18t as well


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Pure bliss...
DX229 - Oslo - Canary


----------



## surfratt

My ultra portable rig for today on my flight from JFK to LAX


----------



## floydfan33 (Jul 6, 2019)

Shanling M0》Forza USBC to Micro》Chord Mojo》CA Solaris


----------



## Deftone

surfratt said:


> My ultra portable rig for today on my flight from JFK to LAX



Are those IE800 fakes? they look a bit chubby.


----------



## surfratt

No, they are real.  Just the angle


----------



## singleended5863

Deftone said:


> Are those IE800 fakes? they look a bit chubby.



They are looking exactly like mine and not fake!


----------



## arstango

Cayin N8BB + QDC Anole VX on QDC silver cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 8, 2019)

Fearless S6Rui


----------



## eddie0817

2019 Q2


----------



## Redcarmoose

First I was like.........


Then later I was like ........




eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2


----------



## Wyville (Jul 8, 2019)

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2


My hat off to you sir, you are head-fi royalty...


----------



## ThomasHK

Holidays in Paris/France rig

 

Kai mod AK70 + PP8. Lovely combo still.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

raymogi said:


> Let’s just say it turned from a loaner to an instant order from me. And it is exactly that, very wide and holographic, with lots of micro details.
> 
> I have PW 1950s on order too. Heard that’s a good combo with the U18t as well


Was there a reason you didn't pick the 1960s over the 1950s?


----------



## Deftone

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2



Damn, looks like you need sandpaper to scratch that headfi itch.


----------



## masterpfa

surfratt said:


> My ultra portable rig for today on my flight from JFK to LAX



I like, nice cable connected to the dap,  what are the IE800 like as an all rounder? 
I have only tried them briefly in the past with the silicone ear tips which I can never get a permanent seal. But I believe Comply's are now available on the IE800s.
I like their compact factor and simple design.




Deftone said:


> Are those IE800 fakes? they look a bit chubby.


Not the sort of question one would have thought would be asked


----------



## masterpfa

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2


How do you ever make a decision with these choices


----------



## Ryokan (Jul 8, 2019)

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2



Wow .  

All you need now is a dragon.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2


Look at the number of Furutech 4..4mm plugs. A man after my own heart.
All re-terminations?


----------



## raymogi

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> Was there a reason you didn't pick the 1960s over the 1950s?



Judging by the few reviews out there, I think I’ll prefer what the 1950s will bring compared to the 1960s. Plus it’s TOTL


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jul 8, 2019)

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2





​I think this is a better comparison than candy and gold loot.
_Top end, bottom end, peaks, veils, balance, body, darkness, fit, open, closed_ and most other audio descriptors also make for very fitting euphemisms.
Plus, let's not forget the real joy Head-fi brings: the _*aurgasm*_.

Hehehehehe.

P/S I just know a wet blanket is gonna report this to the mods.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

masterpfa said:


> How do you ever make a decision with these choices


Reckon he only decision was, "buy or not". Oh, I envy him.


----------



## raymogi




----------



## jmills8

raymogi said:


>


Sony fan.


----------



## Redcarmoose

BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## Redcarmoose

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2







Polygamy!


----------



## jmills8

yeah only MP3 , but not is it sounding great with the tube amp/N8 , TH900.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 10, 2019)

Noble Audio K-10 Encore & WM-1Z

Back Again and Speechless


----------



## Rammoshe (Jul 10, 2019)

DX200 --> DE AUD 4x


----------



## F700

Dethonray DTR1 & Final E5000
Perfect synergy and musicality at its best


----------



## Dobrescu George

This headphone named OVC Tube Headphone sure has something unique going on for it


----------



## Gavin C4

Full of energy from the lower end.


----------



## raymogi




----------



## Rockwell75

Cayin N6ii and Campfire Solaris-- dream combo.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

eddie0817 said:


> 2019 Q2


Look at that **** chilling with IEMs costing x100


----------



## Majid Mute (Jul 12, 2019)

hyla te5b>earsonics s-em9>sony ex1000 japan version.


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Jul 12, 2019)

Celebrating the 40th anniversary of Walkman, just found a NOS specimen of the model I had as a kid. Around 25  years separate the conception of WM-FX39 from NW-WM1Z, but I am still quite amazed of how well it was built (at that time, still made in Japan by contrast to other models of the line up already made in Malaysia) and the numbers of features on it, even if it was before LCD screens became popular.


----------



## tracyca

Playing with my toys!


----------



## xtiva (Jul 14, 2019)

My humble setup
*DAP *- A&K SP1000 Onyx Black
*Headphone *- Campfire Andromeda
*Cable *- Alo Balanced Pure Silver Litz Cable with 2.5mm TRRS connection
*Headphone Case* - Dignis Arca Earphone Case


----------



## jmills8

xtiva said:


> My humble setup
> *DAP *- A&K SP1000 Onyx Black
> *Headphone *- Campfire Andromeda
> *Cable *- Alo Balanced Pure Silver Litz Cable with 2.5mm TRRS connection
> *Headphone Case* - Dignis Arca Earphone Case


Great starter set up. Enjoy.


----------



## gazzington

Starter set up lol!


----------



## xtiva

jmills8 said:


> Great starter set up. Enjoy.


Thanks


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry (Jul 14, 2019)

_My little Sunday project._​Cut a new leather closure strap for my WM1A's Van Nuys case. Then stamped my name to personalize it.
This is how I've been carrying my WM1A for the last year, on the outside of my leather tote.


----------



## Rockwell75

N6ii and Solaris (again)


----------



## kenz




----------



## raymogi




----------



## gazzington

raymogi said:


>


Awesome set up. Which do you prefer between lotoo paw gold touch and wm1z?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 16, 2019)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fearless-audio-s6rui.23646/reviews#review-22356

$389 never sounded better? IMO


----------



## subguy812

Kann Cube and Legend X w/8-wire Eros II p-squared


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-bq3.23453/reviews#review-22369


----------



## surfratt

Sorry for crappy Pic, Cowon Plenue 2 > Thor 8 wire bespoke > EE Phantom. My portable rig for Comic Con San Diego today.  P2 not burned in at all, less than an hour, but still sounds fantastic!


----------



## singleended5863

surfratt said:


> Sorry for ****ty Pic, Cowon Plenue 2 > Thor 8 wire bespoke > EE Phantom. My portable rig for Comic Con San Diego today.  P2 not burned in at all, less than an hour, but still sounds fantastic!



Nice portable gears.


----------



## surfratt

Thanks


----------



## parabellum777

My portable gear:

Lotoo Paw Gold + 64 Audio U10:



 https://www.flickr.com/photos/153372168@N03/ 

Astell&Kern AK380 + Custom Rhapsodio Solar:



 https://www.flickr.com/photos/153372168@N03/ 

Lotoo Paw Gold Touch + 64 Audio U18t:



 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/153372168@N03/

Ibasso DX200 AMP4S + Heir Audio 10.0:



 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/153372168@N03/


----------



## Deftone

parabellum777 said:


> My portable gear:
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold + 64 Audio U10:
> 
> ...



Looks like the headfi bug bit you hard.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 19, 2019)

parabellum777 said:


> My portable gear:
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold + 64 Audio U10:
> 
> ...


----------



## noplsestar

parabellum777 said:


> My portable gear:
> 
> Lotoo Paw Gold + 64 Audio U10:
> 
> ...


do you prefer the LPGT over the old LPG?


----------



## koven

noplsestar said:


> do you prefer the LPGT over the old LPG?



I'm also curious what you think of LPGT vs AK380. I've been using 380 for a while and looking for a change.


----------



## parabellum777

Redcarmoose said:


>



I wish I were rich, but I’m just a worker and the portable audio gear is my hobby. I save my money to buy these small pieces of art.


----------



## parabellum777

noplsestar said:


> do you prefer the LPGT over the old LPG?


Talking exclusively about sound, I prefer LPGT only if I turn on the XRC option. Otherwise I prefer the LPG sound.


----------



## parabellum777

koven said:


> I'm also curious what you think of LPGT vs AK380. I've been using 380 for a while and looking for a change.


I like the AK380 as much as I like the LPGT. Talking about sound I don’t think you’re going to consider the LPGT an upgrade of the AK380. If you just want to change, then go on, but only if you’re going to take advantage of the amount of options that the LPGT brings.


----------



## raymogi

*This is ADDICTIVE!*


----------



## Redcarmoose

parabellum777 said:


> I wish I were rich, but I’m just a worker and the portable audio gear is my hobby. I save my money to buy these small pieces of art.



But you ARE rich then.


----------



## gazzington

Rockwell75 said:


> N6ii and Solaris (again)


Fun album too


----------



## singleended5863

gazzington said:


> Fun album too



You make me want the N6ii but I don’t like the sound of Solaris.


----------



## sparhawk89

F700 said:


> Dethonray DTR1 & Final E5000
> Perfect synergy and musicality at its best



Was wondering how the E5000 is compared to the N3s for you. Im considering between the N3s and E5000s. What sort of Genres do you normally listen to?


----------



## F700 (Jul 20, 2019)

sparhawk89 said:


> Was wondering how the E5000 is compared to the N3s for you. Im considering between the N3s and E5000s. What sort of Genres do you normally listen to?


Being torn apart between these 2 IEMs is an understatement. Almost equally priced, they have a lot in common. The BA driver in the N3 brings a bit more clarity, but the bass of the E5000 is amazing, quality and quantity wise. N3's bass is a tad boomier. The mids are meatier on the E5000, but a bit more forward and airier on the N3. The highs are slightly rolled off on both, but they presented differently. The ones from the E5000 are the best for me, because of their tonal presentation, less energic than the N3, but more refined. If I have to keep one IEM, it would be the E5000. Please also take into account that the E5000 isolates much less than the N3. Given on their price/performance ratio, I would give the E5000 a note of 95% and the N3 a 92%.

I listen to a lot of genres, but mainly Electronic, drone, OST, male/female vocalists, ambient, alternative and folk.


----------



## sparhawk89 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you very much for your reply. I have a DTR 1 on the way right now hopefully reaches me next week. So am finding an IEM to pair with my fun sounding Ikko OH10s which I love. I think the E5000s would love the power from the Dethonray DAP and i guess it should shine. I listen mainly to metal / OST / Female Vocalists and jazz/ jazz fusion. Seems like E5000 could be the one =) @F700


----------



## F700

sparhawk89 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I have a DTR 1 on the way right now hopefully reaches me next week. So am finding an IEM to pair with my fun sounding Ikko OH10s which I love. I think the E5000s would love the power from the Dethonray DAP and i guess it should shine. I listen mainly to metal / OST / Female Vocalists and jazz/ jazz fusion. Seems like E5000 could be the one =) @F700


With the DTR1, the E5000 really shines. In this combo, the Final outperforms the N3 by quite a margin -> power rules here


----------



## musicday (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## CEH1

raymogi said:


> *This is ADDICTIVE!*



Awesome!


----------



## KimChee

Same here, well.  I only have the LPG, but I like my Ak380 Copper and Copper amp quite a lot...



parabellum777 said:


> I like the AK380 as much as I like the LPGT. Talking about sound I don’t think you’re going to consider the LPGT an upgrade of the AK380. If you just want to change, then go on, but only if you’re going to take advantage of the amount of options that the LPGT brings.


----------



## Gavin C4

Love these lower priced earphones around the hundred buck region. They easily give you the wow factor especially when considering the price you pay for them.


----------



## ngoduc

For Sunday!


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Jul 21, 2019)

raymogi said:


> *This is ADDICTIVE!*



This is EXPENSIVE !


----------



## subguy812




----------



## KimChee

What earphones are those?



Gavin C4 said:


> Love these lower priced earphones around the hundred buck region. They easily give you the wow factor especially when considering the price you pay for them.


----------



## billbishere

V30 ± iSine10s


----------



## gazzington

KimChee said:


> What earphones are those?


Moondrop Kanas kxxs


----------



## ThomasHK

This SE100 Dignis case is baller!


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Can a hard drive with music files be connected to this and be played? 





raymogi said:


> *This is ADDICTIVE!*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 23, 2019)

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Can a hard drive with music files be connected to this and be played?


The Z1 has micro-card slots.
https://www.sony.com.sg/electronics/walkman/dmp-z1


----------



## billbishere

Redcarmoose said:


> The Z1 has micro-card slots.
> https://www.sony.com.sg/electronics/walkman/dmp-z1


Holy crap that thing is 10k ?  Wow


----------



## singleended5863

billbishere said:


> Holy crap that thing is 10k ?  Wow



One day I would buy a Signature Series if I can afford it.


----------



## jmills8

singleended5863 said:


> One day I would buy a Signature Series if I can afford it.


The one with a signature on the side ?


----------



## smorgar

Jelly Pro > LDAC > Radsone ES100 > BAL > Sennheiser HD25


----------



## ThomasHK

smorgar said:


> Jelly Pro > LDAC > Radsone ES100 > BAL > Sennheiser HD25



Maximum points for originality!


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Considered portable once upon a time but I found this at Goodwill for half off. Was curious to see how loud the line in was and man it’s louder than any newer $200 portable speaker I own. Radio works mighty fine unfortunately tape doesn’t spin


----------



## ThomasHK

smorgar said:


> Jelly Pro > LDAC > Radsone ES100 > BAL > Sennheiser HD25



I got to ask, why the odd little phone?


----------



## smorgar

ThomasHK said:


> I got to ask, why the odd little phone?


Just for the fun of it... Realized it outputs ladac in 990kbps with no problem at all. Just had to 

The phone itself is a fully functional Android 8.1 with dual SIM and sdcard!


----------



## billbishere

Dj headphones.  Not something I see a lot of on here.  I only know because I used to Dj.  I used to have the silver Sony's they were amazing.  Mdr v700.


----------



## subguy812

Morning listen


----------



## Podster

Unfortunately Poddy just can't keep up with you Big Boys but fortunately he still gets plenty of miles and joy out of his peasant rigs I will say "Tis NobleR 2 Rock" regardless of how much your rig may have cost





@eddie0817 as if one is dedicated to his hobby it should all be top shelf as is with your gear

@masterpfa I obviously like (love) your Avatar '83, '88, '95 & '08


----------



## 40lb

New toy means new portable rig combo.


----------



## Wyville

I was always curious about these Stealth Sonics IEMs, this is their U9 and I also have over the U2 and U4.


----------



## Podster

OK, I guess I did step my game up a little today but this is the most I've paid for any two portable pieces and probably will be the most I ever spend on portable because regardless of how good the gear is it's still being used in a less than desirable environment What's crazy is my main home rig retails for somewhere over $20K but I just refuse to even spend 10% of that amount on portable or maybe it's because I learned a big lesson amassing that rig 





Now make note I have zero issues living my portable fantasies through fellow Head-Fiers


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> OK, I guess I did step my game up a little today but this is the most I've paid for any two portable pieces and probably will be the most I ever spend on portable because regardless of how good the gear is it's still being used in a less than desirable environment What's crazy is my main home rig retails for somewhere over $20K but I just refuse to even spend 10% of that amount on portable or maybe it's because I learned a big lesson amassing that rig
> 
> 
> 
> Now make note I have zero issues living my portable fantasies through fellow Head-Fiers


All of your portable gear = 1,000 USD ?


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> All of your portable gear = 1,000 USD ?



All being the key word here you have me because you know I have bought quite a bit of portable but fortunately I did not buy it all as TOTL gear or I'd really be kicking myself now. The other side of it is for on the go/portable I can enjoy decent files played back on this rig for less than $50 total!


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> All being the key word here you have me because you know I have bought quite a bit of portable but fortunately I did not buy it all as TOTL gear or I'd really be kicking myself now. The other side of it is for on the go/portable I can enjoy decent files played back on this rig for less than $50 total!


You have how many daps ? How many iems ? How many amps ?


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> You have how many daps ? How many iems ? How many amps ?



I see you are calling me out and all is fair, I can say more than I'll ever need use for the rest of my years For sure way more than I ever needed to spend and mind you I'm no reviewer and every dime came out my wallet I'm afraid to do the math and you can do the count


----------



## gazzington

40lb said:


> New toy means new portable rig combo.


What's the qp2r like?


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> I see you are calling me out and all is fair, I can say more than I'll ever need use for the rest of my years For sure way more than I ever needed to spend and mind you I'm no reviewer and every dime came out my wallet I'm afraid to do the math and you can do the count


Just pointing you spent a lot in portable gear and home gear.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Just pointing you spent a lot in portable gear and home gear.



True again but my portable is no where near what I've spent on home gear I think I used to have a most toys wins attitude LOL You know one piece of this BAT gear is more than everything I have wrapped up in portable Having this disease on top of an itchy finger is a very bad combo


----------



## taffy2207 (Jul 25, 2019)

Cowon Plenue D2 and MF200. The D2 is so good sonically (don't be fooled by it's lowly price tag) it's showing up the shortcomings of my headphones. Time to buy some new ones :-


----------



## captblaze

new piece to audition... I do hope it lives up to its pedigree and its price



the IEMs are already in the inventory (Sennheiser IE 400 Pro w/ IE 500 Pro cable)


----------



## 40lb

gazzington said:


> What's the qp2r like?


It's a fantastic sounding neutral DAP. If you can get past with no WiFi, Bluetooth, touch screen, and other modern features. It's sounds and soundstage rivals the big boys.

Like an older ipod on steroids.


----------



## OverlordRush

only 1 empty slot left...


----------



## vodanhkhack

OverlordRush said:


> only 1 empty slot left...


But no more room for new DAP except the mini one like Shanling M0?


----------



## OverlordRush

vodanhkhack said:


> But no more room for new DAP except the mini one like Shanling M0?



I have another vannuys pouch for my WM1A, but i usually only have 1 DAP.


----------



## subguy812 (Jul 26, 2019)

gazzington said:


> What's the qp2r like?


On the organic side of reference. I love the QP2R, the scroll wheel not so much. The 2.5mm balanced output has power and an overall rich, organic, yet reference sound.


----------



## gazzington

subguy812 said:


> On the organic side of reference. I love the QP2R, the scroll wheel not so much. The 2.5mm balanced output has power and an overall rich. organic, yet reference sound.


Does the cube sound much better?


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

OverlordRush said:


> only 1 empty slot left...


I heart Van Nuys cases too!


----------



## KimChee

What are those?



Podster said:


> OK, I guess I did step my game up a little today but this is the most I've paid for any two portable pieces and probably will be the most I ever spend on portable because regardless of how good the gear is it's still being used in a less than desirable environment What's crazy is my main home rig retails for somewhere over $20K but I just refuse to even spend 10% of that amount on portable or maybe it's because I learned a big lesson amassing that rig
> 
> 
> 
> Now make note I have zero issues living my portable fantasies through fellow Head-Fiers


----------



## Podster

KimChee said:


> What are those?



Opus # 1 with IMR R1 Zenith


----------



## blackgreen15 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Quasimodosbelfry




----------



## thesheik137




----------



## denis1976




----------



## Richsvt

Been playing with this combo:
BGVP DS1 Pro and Shanling M2X


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## Laurence11

40lb said:


> New toy means new portable rig combo.



What case is that?


----------



## Rockwell75

Cayin N6ii -> Sony IER Z1R


----------



## 40lb

Laurence11 said:


> What case is that?


It's the Miter case.


----------



## raymogi




----------



## Laurence11

40lb said:


> It's the Miter case.


Thank you.

That’s what I thought. Looks lovely. How have you found it? Sadly it’s that one or the Skyper one imported from China.


----------



## 40lb

Laurence11 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That’s what I thought. Looks lovely. How have you found it? Sadly it’s that one or the Skyper one imported from China.


It's a fantastic case, the leather is nice and it fits the QP2R nice and snug. The kick stand adds bulk but not to much and the corners aren't fully covered other then that I like the case.


----------



## Laurence11

40lb said:


> It's a fantastic case, the leather is nice and it fits the QP2R nice and snug. The kick stand adds bulk but not to much and the corners aren't fully covered other then that I like the case.


Thank you. I shall order one now from Amazon. Worst case can always return it. 

Thank again!


----------



## noplsestar

raymogi said:


>


Ah, that looks nice and clean. What for is the small/thin cable of the Sony DAP?


----------



## capnjack




----------



## Podster

blackgreen15 said:


>



Trick case and nice control cut out however I believe you've voided your kayak/water sports mode I use my Nanuk with BT DAP's & Waterproff BT speakers during water activities but I do love that clear Pelican and how you can see the MO screen and Mojo lights


----------



## Laurence11

Loving this new combo! Picked up the QP2R and the 2.5mm balanced cable at London CamJam this past weekend, both had for a great price! 
The Campfire Audio IO’s came in the post today! A sublime pairing to my humble ears.


----------



## Podster

Laurence11 said:


> Loving this new combo! Picked up the QP2R and the 2.5mm balanced cable at London CamJam this past weekend, both had for a great price!
> The Campfire Audio IO’s came in the post today! A sublime pairing to my humble ears.



And kind of have that Iron Man theme going on 

I'm hard pressed to believe this is a budget rig! Then again maybe not as Sony does make one of the nicest DAP's on the market These MH755's could very well be the best bang for the buck iem on the planet (of course one really needs to put even length cables on them)


----------



## gazzington

Laurence11 said:


> Loving this new combo! Picked up the QP2R and the 2.5mm balanced cable at London CamJam this past weekend, both had for a great price!
> The Campfire Audio IO’s came in the post today! A sublime pairing to my humble ears.


Does the qp2r have ability to output to an amp?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Does the qp2r have ability to output to an amp?


I liked its sound , reminded me of the AKsp1000.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> I liked its sound , reminded me of the AKsp1000.


They are much lower in price in the UK now. What sort of eq options does it have?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> They are much lower in price in the UK now. What sort of eq options does it have?


The eq is ok but its wheel and screen were horrible. I used it mostly indoors.


----------



## NotKunvinced

Podster said:


> And kind of have that Iron Man theme going on
> 
> I'm hard pressed to believe this is a budget rig! Then again maybe not as Sony does make one of the nicest DAP's on the market These MH755's could very well be the best bang for the buck iem on the planet (of course one really needs to put even length cables on them)



Is that a Colorfly C3 with a Topping NX1s underneath it? Do the Sony's need an amp?


----------



## Laurence11

gazzington said:


> Does the qp2r have ability to output to an amp?



It has an optical out


----------



## Rockwell75

Cayin N6ii and Sony IER Z1R


----------



## blackgreen15

Podster said:


> Trick case and nice control cut out however I believe you've voided your kayak/water sports mode I use my Nanuk with BT DAP's & Waterproff BT speakers during water activities but I do love that clear Pelican and how you can see the MO screen and Mojo lights


Thanks! I seriously considered going full-on waterproof but this was much simpler.


----------



## Podster

NotKunvinced said:


> Is that a Colorfly C3 with a Topping NX1s underneath it? Do the Sony's need an amp?



Not really but all Sony’s have needed more juice than most at least for me but like home speakers more power is always better. I use the C3 combo with my cans (AKG553’s & Senn HD6XX) more than iem's


----------



## raymogi

noplsestar said:


> Ah, that looks nice and clean. What for is the small/thin cable of the Sony DAP?



It's for grounding because Sony didn't ground their 4.4mm connection.


----------



## thesheik137

raymogi said:


> Sony didn't ground their 4.4mm connection.



Im sorry, but that's too funny. Sony didn't ground their much-touted, superior balanced output on their $3k flagship dap??? Just wow.


----------



## raymogi

thesheik137 said:


> Im sorry, but that's too funny. Sony didn't ground their much-touted, superior balanced output on their $3k flagship dap??? Just wow.



That's what I've been told


----------



## Mhog55

Recently acquired the Msr7b. Also use the 99 Classics and Beoplay H6 with either my V40 or Opus#1s. Been listening to the Highway to Hell album a lot this month, to celebrate Bon's birthday, and the 40 year anniversary of the album.


----------



## Bina (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm not 100% sure how you mean it with grounding, but I think that nobody is using grounded pin on 4.4mm connector for headphoens. Similarly 2.5mm connector also has no grounding pin.

For example here is pinout on 4.4mm adapter from Cayin





Adapters from MEE Audio


----------



## Wyville

Bina said:


> I'm not 100% sure how you mean it with grounding, but I think that nobody is using grounded pin on 4.4mm connector. Similarly 2.5mm connector also has no grounding pin.
> 
> For example here is pinout on 4.4mm adapter from Cayin
> 
> ...


I believe that Han Sound Audio is one of the few that uses it for their Venom cable when it is terminated in 4.4mm. But that one also comes with a parallel 3.5mm (SE) plug for the ground in case the cable is terminated in 2.5mm (ie. the cable has 2 plugs). Of course the 4.4mm terminated cable will only work on a modded WM1Z (or other 4.4mm DAP).


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

raymogi said:


>


Where'd you get the grounded 4.4mm interconnect from? I'm using the PW Audio one.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Bina said:


> I'm not 100% sure how you mean it with grounding, but I think that nobody is using grounded pin on 4.4mm connector for headphoens. Similarly 2.5mm connector also has no grounding pin.
> 
> For example here is pinout on 4.4mm adapter from Cayin
> 
> ...


Oriolus offers the PW Audio 4.4 + 3.5 interconnect with their balanced tube amp.


----------



## willjie90

These are amazing for electro swing


----------



## Mellowship

And now for my 500th post, a Huawei Mate 20 Pro, Hidizs Sonata HD II and Sennheiser PX100.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mellowship said:


> And now for my 500th post, a Huawei Mate 20 Pro, Hidizs Sonata HD II and Sennheiser PX100.



Great to see someone else rocking with PX-100 V1's! I have the white ones too, bought back in 2008. I use mine daily as their synergy with everything from the simplest DAP to regular amps is so good. A few years ago I did the reverse quarter mod with the HD414 pads and removed all of the foam from the outside and covered the little bass ports. It opens everything up and IMO the sound is so lively it rivals cans way more costly. But even stock they sound great!


----------



## NickleCo

Pardon the bubbles


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## Mellowship

BobSmith8901 said:


> Great to see someone else rocking with PX-100 V1's! I have the white ones too, bought back in 2008. I use mine daily as their synergy with everything from the simplest DAP to regular amps is so good. A few years ago I did the reverse quarter mod with the HD414 pads and removed all of the foam from the outside and covered the little bass ports. It opens everything up and IMO the sound is so lively it rivals cans way more costly. But even stock they sound great!



There's something I'll have to try, been postponing the change of the outside foams but sooner or later they'll have to come off. That brownish colour gives it up.
I've been given this pair just about a couple of years ago by a friend that had them rotting in the attic. He didn't knew how to fix them, and they just needed a cleanup and foams replacement. 
I've fixed a px200 in way more serious condition, broken cable, broken shell, rotted pads, pieces of rotted pads glued to the box, a mess. They look like new now.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Aug 1, 2019)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## vodanhkhack

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Wow, which one sounds big? The big one or the small one?


----------



## David Kleinfeld

vodanhkhack said:


> Wow, which one sounds big? The big one or the small one?


The small one is much more powerful than the big one. In term of sound stage probably the big one wins although hard to compare given they sound quite different.


----------



## gazzington

40lb said:


> It's the Miter case.


I've just bought a qp2r. It sounds really nice. What iems do you find matches it well?


----------



## ivanrocks321

Have not posted in this thread in years! But this is where I’m at now.


----------



## 40lb

gazzington said:


> I've just bought a qp2r. It sounds really nice. What iems do you find matches it well?


Mine has never left the house so I've only tried it with what I own. Hiss aside the Solaris sounds fantastic with the player.


----------



## tiddlywinks

Cowon Plenue 2, FLC8s.


----------



## capnjack

gazzington said:


> I've just bought a qp2r. It sounds really nice. What iems do you find matches it well?



This isn’t half bad with my Qp1r


----------



## AnakChan

Still on the Fostex TM2....it lasted the whole flight from Tokyo to Sydney and will with charge to spare!


----------



## blackgreen15

So nice.  I am the target audience for this device.  Works wonderfully with the Atlas, also Andromeda's and Fostex TH900Mk2's.  One for each gain level, really.


----------



## davidcotton

blackgreen15 said:


> So nice.  I am the target audience for this device.  Works wonderfully with the Atlas, also Andromeda's and Fostex TH900Mk2's.  One for each gain level, really.



How's the bass with stuff like Priest?  Not a Priest fan but am in to older melodic progressive rock and most reviews seemed to think the bass came out a bit much?


----------



## blackgreen15

davidcotton said:


> How's the bass with stuff like Priest?  Not a Priest fan but am in to older melodic progressive rock and most reviews seemed to think the bass came out a bit much?


Are you talking about Atlas?  Because yes, it is a bit much.  I am using wide bore tips which lightens them up.  For old metal where the levels are lower than modern, like this or maybe Scorpions, it is very satisfying indeed. I would say if you are primarily a melodic fan, these would not be really the thing. For modern electronica and metal stuff like Grindcore or Death, it just sounds insane.  Which, you know, is not a bad thing.

The player itself is beautifully balanced, at least to my ears.


----------



## raymogi

It's Sunday so I get to spend the whole day at home with my favorite combo.


----------



## Deftone

raymogi said:


> It's Sunday so I get to spend the whole day at home with my favorite combo.



I'm wondering why did you buy a "portable" amp/dac to use in a desktop set up? Was it for the sound quality alone?


----------



## raymogi

Deftone said:


> I'm wondering why did you buy a "portable" amp/dac to use in a desktop set up? Was it for the sound quality alone?



I look at it as a piece of art that happen to sound REALLY good.


----------



## Gavin C4

Blessing to my ears.


----------



## jmills8

Gavin C4 said:


> Blessing to my ears.


Hope that last more than 9 months.


----------



## Sound~Patriot




----------



## AnakChan

And my review of the Fostex TM2 is up now in my sig


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, my review of AAW’s flagship triple hybrid, the Canary, is up.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aaw-canary.23659/reviews#review-22438


----------



## davidcotton (Aug 5, 2019)

AnakChan said:


> And my review of the Fostex TM2 is up now in my sig



Man that's brave.  What would you have done if a strong breeze had tipped them over the edge?  Also don't those bluetooth "pods" feel weird?  I see the titans have the virtually no canal thing going on.  Would love to try a set like that, but the only one available that I know of in the eu/uk (shush at the back there  ) is the campfire audio equinox.


----------



## AnakChan

davidcotton said:


> Man that's brave.  What would you have done if a strong breeze had tipped them over the edge?  Also don't those bluetooth "pods" feel weird?  I see the titans have the virtually no canal thing going on.  Would love to try a set like that, but the only one available that I know of in the eu/uk (shush at the back there  ) is the campfire audio equinox.


Lol! You mean like my M100 in my moniker above?? I was worried & quite cautious cos if the TM2/Titans dropped over the fence, I would have needed to crawl down a mini cliff into the bushes to retrieve them.

The BT pods were fine...it didn’t really interfere with my glassss. And as for the Titans they are actually the most comfortable CIEMs due to the very short stem, yet they isolate really well!


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## singleended5863

David Kleinfeld said:


>



Very nice cable indeed. What is made from? Any link? Thanks.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

singleended5863 said:


> Very nice cable indeed. What is made from? Any link? Thanks.


Thanks, It's a Danacable Lazuli Reference with graphite sheating. In my view it greatly enhance the sound of the Utopias, by comparison, the stock cable sounds very flat. 
Here is a link to Dana's website : http://danacables.com/product/lazuli-ref-fc/


----------



## Deftone

That cable is nearly thicker than the dap.


----------



## singleended5863




----------



## PinkyPowers

The N6ii with Super Slow Roll-off, driving Sundara in balanced, playing Amber Rubarth, is an experience I won't soon forget.


----------



## Wyville

AnakChan said:


> And as for the Titans they are actually the most comfortable CIEMs due to the very short stem, yet they isolate really well!


I always drool over pictures of your Titan and I wish I could find CIEMs with such a short stem like that, that would be perfect.


----------



## Podster

The Dana's are really sweet but a nice Nirvana cost more than all my portable gear, I am the epitome of Champaign Taste on a Beer pocket book


----------



## vodanhkhack

Podster said:


> The Dana's are really sweet but a nice Nirvana cost more than all my portable gear, I am the epitome of Champaign Taste on a Beer pocket book


Is it a Shanling DAP? Does it have enough power for the Sennheiser HD 6xx?


----------



## Podster (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes @vodanhkhack it's a 3s and with this SP Balanced it delivers plenty for me of course like all audio YMMV


----------



## Kukuk

Had to bring my new toy to work since it arrived just before work. It's portable... Enough.


----------



## davidcotton

Wyville said:


> I always drool over pictures of your Titan and I wish I could find CIEMs with such a short stem like that, that would be perfect.


Campfire Audio Equinox says hello (unless they are too long for you still?).


----------



## danisnowman

Podster said:


> The Dana's are really sweet but a nice Nirvana cost more than all my portable gear, I am the epitome of Champaign Taste on a Beer pocket book




That’s a nice cable! Where could I get one? Also, is it 2.5mm balanced?


----------



## Deftone

Podster said:


> The Dana's are really sweet but a nice Nirvana cost more than all my portable gear, I am the epitome of Champaign Taste on a Beer pocket book



That headphone looks fresh, you can still see the ruffles in the pads.


----------



## Podster

danisnowman said:


> That’s a nice cable! Where could I get one? Also, is it 2.5mm balanced?



It is and killer for the price

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32934020492.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.9b6b4c4dSpFUNc


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## danisnowman

Kukuk said:


> Had to bring my new toy to work since it arrived just before work. It's portable... Enough.


Awesome setup! How do you use your 1050 tho?


----------



## capnjack




----------



## gazzington

capnjack said:


>


What amp are you using with the hiby?


----------



## capnjack

gazzington said:


> What amp are you using with the hiby?



That’s a Fiio e11 Kilimanjaro, not the best amp in the world - small soundstage, but high gain and 2 bass boost settings give the P1 a nice low end boost


----------



## jmills8

capnjack said:


> That’s a Fiio e11 Kilimanjaro, not the best amp in the world - small soundstage, but high gain and 2 bass boost settings give the P1 a nice low end boost


Arrow amp is as small but not only does it have two bass boosts , you can also only boost the sub bass or mid bass or full bass


----------



## Podster




----------



## Wyville

davidcotton said:


> Campfire Audio Equinox says hello (unless they are too long for you still?).


Thanks! Those do indeed look really short. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## pr0b3r

Sony ZX300 + Sony MH755 MMCX


----------



## Skyediver

My new Cayin N8 paired with my JH Audio Laylas.  Beautiful, beautiful pairing that I'm enjoying.  I thought long and hard about not going with the Cayin and instead considered the AK 1000M because I'm committed to streaming with Quboz, but the sound signature of the Cayin won me over.  I decided I could live using my iPhone for Quboz and new music discovery, and the Cayin for more critical and engaged listening of my owned music.  Not optimal, but when I listen to the Cayin, it's been making we smile.


----------



## jmills8

Skyediver said:


> My new Cayin N8 paired with my JH Audio Laylas.  Beautiful, beautiful pairing that I'm enjoying.  I thought long and hard about not going with the Cayin and instead considered the AK 1000M because I'm committed to streaming with Quboz, but the sound signature of the Cayin won me over.  I decided I could live using my iPhone for Quboz and new music discovery, and the Cayin for more critical and engaged listening of my owned music.  Not optimal, but when I listen to the Cayin, it's been making we smile.


Totally agree , hence I got rid of the hyped daps . I kept the N8 and a few others more for on the go.


----------



## alpha421

Tribute to the stacks (Source/Amp combos) - long live stacks!


----------



## noplsestar

alpha421 said:


> Tribute to the stacks (Source/Amp combos) - long live stacks!


Ah, the great Vorzüge amp! I bought one too a few weeks ago


----------



## Podster (Aug 9, 2019)

alpha421 said:


> Tribute to the stacks (Source/Amp combos) - long live stacks!



I'll toast to that and no matter the budget category





As beautiful as Skydiver's setup is I'm not sure my conscience could ever justify the $5,825.00 difference no matter how good it may sound compared to this rig





This is not a slight for those who can afford such a luxury but the percentage of the population that can/could actually afford (or justify) a $6K plus portable rig is so miniscule we may be the only people who even begin to appreciate either for what they are

@pr0b3r , love those 755's, sure wish I had the manual dexterity and ability to MMCX mine


----------



## SenyorC

Podster said:


> As beautiful as Skydiver's setup is I'm not sure my conscience could ever justify the $5,825.00 difference no matter how good it may sound compared to this rig



That parts easy. It's the justifying it to the wife I have a problem with


----------



## Skyediver

SenyorC said:


> That parts easy. It's the justifying it to the wife I have a problem with



Point well taken, but I can assure you, no wife or kids were harmed in the acquisition of said equipment.  LOL!


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Aug 9, 2019)

*R2R2K Red → PW 1950s  → U18t*

*








*


----------



## danblakemore (Aug 9, 2019)

First post... just starting this game and chucked this together as a starter with an iPhone XR. Sound good on tidal but I think my next purchase will be a DAP (no music interruptions then!).


----------



## Podster (Aug 9, 2019)

danblakemore said:


> First post... just starting this game and chucked this together as a starter with an iPhone XR. Sound good on tidal but I think my next purchase will be a DAP (no music interruptions then!).



Welcome aboard, I believe you have a certain post count required before you can post pics but I'm sure if I'm off someone here will elaborate LOL

@Skyediver , no family members hurt here either but with one entering college this semester and one two years out I'm having to do a major re-direct You know even if I said I can't justify it never means that I'm not also a little Jelli of you high rollers

This mornings meager ensemble (Probably the closest I'll come to a TOTL)


----------



## alpha421

"TOTL is the must subjective acronym in this hobby, as well as IMO." 

I'm sure your setup sounds TOTL, as does mine - IMO.


----------



## gazzington

alpha421 said:


> Tribute to the stacks (Source/Amp combos) - long live stacks!


What's in that stack? I love stacks, reminds me of having an iPod connected to an amp lol


----------



## boblauer

alpha421 said:


> "TOTL is the must subjective acronym in this hobby, as well as IMO."
> 
> I'm sure your setup sounds TOTL, as does mine - IMO.


The other I love is "it's sounds musical". Completely subjective as to what is musical to each and every one of us.


----------



## alpha421

gazzington said:


> What's in that stack? I love stacks, reminds me of having an iPod connected to an amp lol



RWAK100-S / Vorzamp Duo.  Love the bass/treble switches on the Duo.


----------



## alpha421 (Aug 9, 2019)

boblauer said:


> The other I love is "it's sounds musical". Completely subjective as to what is musical to each and every one of us.



Damn spell check thing.  Replace "must" with "most".

Yes, I for one stand on the side of the fence that v-shape signatures are inherently non-musical, IMO.


----------



## Deftone

alpha421 said:


> "*TOTL is the must subjective acronym in this hobby, as well as IMO*."
> 
> I'm sure your setup sounds TOTL, as does mine - IMO.



Some guy quit headfi years ago with this as his endgame


----------



## davidcotton

Deftone said:


> Some guy quit headfi years ago with this as his endgame


Good for him.  Now and then someone at work asks me if there was anything better than the px100's in that budget area.


----------



## exitfire401

boblauer said:


> The other I love is "it's sounds musical". Completely subjective as to what is musical to each and every one of us.


Well, I'm going to go with if it's playing music, it probably sounds musical


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Gédéon Molle

_Hidizs AP80 ~ FiiO BL35 ~ DM-Audio DM-IEM MK2 (2.5 > 2-pin) ~ Custom Art FIBAE Black (SpinFit CP100)_


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


What's it like?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What's it like?


From my time using the amp its gives a bit more power. Issue is the extra weight.


----------



## subguy812

Stellia & QA361


----------



## KimChee

What dap is that?



jmills8 said:


>


----------



## KimChee

Love the AP80



Gédéon Molle said:


> _Hidizs AP80 ~ FiiO BL35 ~ DM-Audio DM-IEM MK2 (2.5 > 2-pin) ~ Custom Art FIBAE Black (SpinFit CP100)_


----------



## gazzington

KimChee said:


> What dap is that?


AK sp1000 with amp


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## jmills8

KimChee said:


> What dap is that?


Sp1000 + amp


----------



## KimChee

That’s what I thought but for a second I thought it might be the SP2000...haven’t been following the latest and greatest thread...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 11, 2019)

_*"Strange how much this combo gets used........the IEM edges are starting to wear?"*_

*Noble Audio Kaiser 10 Encore IEM Universal (Sony Clear Silicone Hybrid Tips)(Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm)

Sony NW-WM1A Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.01*


----------



## TAsme

@Redcarmoose very nice picture!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 11, 2019)

TAsme said:


> @Redcarmoose very nice picture!



Thank-you. It’s a regular camera mounted flash connected to a cord (laying on the table) then bounced off the inside of a Lipton tea box combined with shade.....but with a sky and cloud-reflection.


----------



## vodanhkhack (Aug 11, 2019)

Upgrade cable, headphone!


----------



## ThomasHK

Hadn't hooked up the Vorzuge yet to the SE100. 
This little amp never seizes to amaze. Always adds a touch of smoothness and overall class.


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> Hadn't hooked up the Vorzuge yet to the SE100.
> This little amp never seizes to amaze. Always adds a touch of smoothness and overall class.


Just needs more sub bass and less mid bass.


----------



## joshuachew




----------



## ThomasHK

Sunday night... Whisky and music.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Just needs more sub bass and less mid bass.


Not so with the Vorzamp Duo II. The first switch position elevates exactly subbass for 3 db.


----------



## Coldheart29

Fiio X3ii > KZ ZST.

The more i use these iems, the more i like them. A great bang for the buck at just 16€


----------



## raymogi




----------



## Erfan Elahi

David Kleinfeld said:


> Celebrating the 40th anniversary of Walkman, just found a NOS specimen of the model I had as a kid. Around 25  years separate the conception of WM-FX39 from NW-WM1Z, but I am still quite amazed of how well it was built (at that time, still made in Japan by contrast to other models of the line up already made in Malaysia) and the numbers of features on it, even if it was before LCD screens became popular.


Salute to the God of portable audio stream - the Walkmans…
So you own the cassette Walkman since_ back then?_


----------



## David Kleinfeld

No indeed, just found it on Ebay , brand new in its original package


----------



## hke3g2006 (Aug 12, 2019)

Just Ear Listening + SP1000 MRG


----------



## papa_mia (Aug 12, 2019)

Sony Mh755 - KZ cable - Spinfit CP100 - Shanling Up2. $106 total.

Simple ☑
Portable ☑
Affordable ☑
Keeps me off of head-fi for a few hours ☑☑☑


----------



## what?

I just got some (new to me)  $150 HPs in the mail, the last 2 hours has been very interesting .....


----------



## capnjack




----------



## Tawek

Pure perfection  x1061+ Xelento


----------



## jmills8

Tawek said:


> Pure perfection  x1061+ Xelento


Great for the beach.


----------



## kenz

Dethonray DTR1 Prelude > Final Audio E5000


----------



## papa_mia

kenz said:


> Dethonray DTR1 Prelude > Final Audio E5000


Man, this combo gotta shoot endless emotional waves into your ears.


----------



## kenz

papa_mia said:


> Man, this combo gotta shoot endless emotional waves into your ears.



Indeed. Pretty much pulling me in for long listening sessions and then some.


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## Podster

A real Heinz 57 budget rig ($142.37 Total) that can put some serious players to shame!





Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10, Gen IC, Brainwavz Koel in Cosmic Black, Phonak Tips w/BGVP 5N OCC SP SE cable


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> Just needs more sub bass and less mid bass.



Interesting, that doesn't jive with my experience


----------



## miusicmene (Aug 22, 2019)

My summer rig(To go and to stay..) 


Transport/Dap: Questyle qp1r
Dac:Chord Hugo 2
Headphone amp/dac: Stax d10
Headphones : Stax SR-L700


----------



## blackgreen15

A nice pairing with HD800


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington (Aug 16, 2019)

Green flashing eyes


----------



## F700 (Aug 16, 2019)

Stealth looking set-up: Dethonray DTR1 Prelude DAP in its blue case with Final E5000 and OC Studio silver cable.


Or the Fearless S8F and FiiO A5 combo


----------



## dhc0329

Still the best combo..


----------



## jmills8

dhc0329 said:


> Still the best combo..


Agree


----------



## jmills8




----------



## dhc0329

Your trademark..


----------



## gazzington

dhc0329 said:


> Your trademark..


Plus the fostex cans


----------



## Coldheart29

Samsung YP-Q2>KZ ZST



 

While rummaging through some drawers, i found this little player i used back in high school. Decided to try it out with the ZST, and damn, i didn't expect it to sound so well. A bit thinner and more congested compared to my x3ii, but still quite good, especially considering the dimensions and how old it is. And it goes quite loud, too!


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## dhc0329

David Kleinfeld said:


>



How is it really sounding? I cannot imagine tera being resolving with the detail.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

dhc0329 said:


> How is it really sounding? I cannot imagine tera being resolving with the detail.


Well, to my ears it is extremely good so far even though hard to compare to other DAPs, same as R2R2K. I need more time to listen to it but one thing which is very noticeable so far is how detailed and clear it is able to reproduce voices.


----------



## TAsme

My beloved QP1R still tops any other player for my taste 
The SE6 finished my seemingly infinite search for an IEM..


----------



## bmichels




----------



## pr0b3r

Final E3000 + iPod Classic + Vorzüge Vorzamp Duo


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Sony E Walkman from medieval 2007, Pioneer dac through Z5


----------



## thesheik137 (Aug 21, 2019)

S8P + DTR1


----------



## kdphan

M11 + Fourte + Han Sound Aurora


----------



## denis1976

.


----------



## Podster

So hopping back and fourth this morning between hybrid and multi BA, both sounding pretty good but totally different Easiest way to break that down is the 12 BA is like listening to a full on orchestra and the Hybi is akin to 5th row at a rock concert Of course I also realize everyone's MMV


----------



## capnjack (Aug 22, 2019)

These just arrived - I was one of the 20 lucky winners. Earstudio HE100 single dd, straight out of the box, but with RHA wide bore tips I have to say they sound promising already! Thanks again @radsone


----------



## gazzington




----------



## Podster

TAsme said:


> My beloved QP1R still tops any other player for my taste
> The SE6 finished my seemingly infinite search for an IEM..



Love your Avatar TAs, I'm very familiar with it


----------



## Redcarmoose

Some arse just posted a new Noble Audio Kaiser-10 Encore review?

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/noble-audio-kaiser-encore.22120/reviews#review-22519


----------



## boblauer

Podster said:


> Love your Avatar TAs, I'm very familiar with it


Pod Rega Planar 8? Been eyeing the RP6 myself. I have my old Technics all torn apart in the garage right now, SL1401 semi-auto  Direct drive original owner. Got a wild hair to restore it when it already was working and now well not working so much.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Pod Rega Planar 8? Been eyeing the RP6 myself. I have my old Technics all torn apart in the garage right now, SL1401 semi-auto  Direct drive original owner. Got a wild hair to restore it when it already was working and now well not working so much.



It is Bob, I upgraded my secondary systems turntable (RP1) to the 8 when they went to $1999. I have a good friend who bought the 40th anniversary RP3 and did the Delrin Platter/Groove tracer upgrade which is basically a RP6 with Exact and it sounds awesome. The 8 is leaps above my old 1, of course my main rig has the Well-Tempered Amadeus in it. Both excellent tables but for me the mass loaded is the way to go.


----------



## boblauer

Well Tempered Lab makes some really really nice tables bit out of my financial reach. Love the golf ball suspension as it looks so gimmickey but works so well. Getting an RP8 for 2K is a steal, I would jump on that in a second as that's my max price point if I cannot give life support to my Technics.  I hesitate on the secondary market as turntables are moving parts but there are some really nice used tables in my price range, my integrated has a good phono stage so that helps.


----------



## gazzington

Combination of old and new!


----------



## NotKunvinced

gazzington said:


> Combination of old and new!



What pads are those? Do they affect the sound much?


----------



## gazzington

NotKunvinced said:


> What pads are those? Do they affect the sound much?


I think they are called yaxi pads. They don't effect sound but they are more comfortable


----------



## NotKunvinced

gazzington said:


> I think they are called yaxi pads. They don't effect sound but they are more comfortable



Excellent Smithers!
Where might one acquire them?


----------



## gazzington

NotKunvinced said:


> Excellent Smithers!
> Where might one acquire them?


eBay old chap!


----------



## NotKunvinced

gazzington said:


> eBay old chap!



Spiffing!


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Some arse just posted a new Noble Audio Kaiser-10 Encore review?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/noble-audio-kaiser-encore.22120/reviews#review-22519



You sure that was not supposed to be "Crystal Blue Persuasion", he's not a real arse you know


----------



## Dobrescu George

TheCustomArt Fibae Black + iFi xCAN


----------



## MisterMudd (Aug 24, 2019)

NotKunvinced said:


> Excellent Smithers!
> Where might one acquire them?


You can also buy them directly off the Yaxi website. They give you a discount when you buy in pairs. That's where I got mine. Google it, it's easy to find.

Edit: just checked eBay and it is Yaxi in Japan. Offering the exact same deal. They must have expanded at some point in their marketing, cuz they used to be solely off of their own site. I'm buying me another set right now on eBay.


----------



## NotKunvinced

MisterMudd said:


> You can also buy them directly off the Yaxi website. They give you a discount when you buy in pairs. That's where I got mine. Google it, it's easy to find.



Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 24, 2019)

Podster said:


> You sure that was not supposed to be "Crystal Blue Persuasion", he's not a real arse you know



I did think of that famous song, but the title is because of the outside color of the IEM affecting what a person thinks of it. Strangely it’s both cool and warm (neutrality) simultaneously, due to some frequencies having a cool tilt combined with slight distortion we refer to as warmth here. It actually walks the middle so if the Noble Encore was orange maybe we would think of it as warm. Cheers!

Coincidentally my next review is titled “Crimson and Clover” due to the warm but yet organic green aura of the review IEM?


----------



## noplsestar (Aug 24, 2019)

bmichels said:


>


Now that is what I´d call a crazy cool interconnect! 
Speaking of which: Do you guys have a good suggestion for a short interconnect cable (3.5mm to 3.5mm) between my DAP and my portable VorzAMP that would carry the "best" sound quality from one device to the other?
What about this one? http://vorzuge.com/product/oyaide-audio-cable-and-connector/?currency=EUR
Or are there even "better" ones? Thanks for any help in that regard!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

My trusty setup for extended trips:

LG V20 -> Lightspeed Revive (USB Regen + Reclock) -> GO2Pro Signature EX -> Audio Zenith PMX2 rev. 2


----------



## one-eyed-xander

Summer is ending but the tunes aren’t. Here’s my current patio setup. IPad Pro streaming lossless hi-res to the Dragonfly Cobalt (maybe you can see it’s lit up blue) and then to the mighty CustomArt FIBAE 4.


----------



## stereonerd

one-eyed-xander said:


> Summer is ending but the tunes aren’t. Here’s my current patio setup. IPad Pro streaming lossless hi-res to the Dragonfly Cobalt (maybe you can see it’s lit up blue) and then to the mighty CustomArt FIBAE 4.



How are you liking the cobalt? Is it a dap/dac replacement for you?


----------



## thesheik137

Sunday listening


----------



## bmichels

noplsestar said:


> Now that is what I´d call a crazy cool interconnect!
> Speaking of which: Do you guys have a good suggestion for a short interconnect cable (3.5mm to 3.5mm) between my DAP and my portable....



Here is the best interconnect I have found after quite few testing: *Brimar Audio Omniking 16x.*

it is Very very good, but... very expensive !  

Before ,I used the LabKlable (bellow with the L plug),  now I use only my Brimarn between my SP1000 & my Shure KSE1500.


----------



## Lord Rexter

FiiO X7 MKII, STAX SRM-D10 and SR-003 MK2


----------



## davidcotton

Dobrescu George said:


> TheCustomArt Fibae Black + iFi xCAN



Nice.  That the standard purple colour?  Had been thinking about getting my fibae 2 universals reshelled into that colour.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Well Tempered Lab makes some really really nice tables bit out of my financial reach. Love the golf ball suspension as it looks so gimmickey but works so well. Getting an RP8 for 2K is a steal, I would jump on that in a second as that's my max price point if I cannot give life support to my Technics.  I hesitate on the secondary market as turntables are moving parts but there are some really nice used tables in my price range, my integrated has a good phono stage so that helps.



Yeah Bob had I known you were looking I would have pointed you in Music Directs direction prior to them running out of stock! Once Rega released the new Planar series replacing the old RP series they dropped price on the RP8 by a grand As for the Well-Tempered I'm in awe every time I spin something on it, for the life of me I just can't wrap my head around basically a floating tone arm especially at how good it sounds





My apologies for crapping a little in this thread fellow Fiers but I am listening to this today if I can make it up a little


----------



## one-eyed-xander

stereonerd said:


> How are you liking the cobalt? Is it a dap/dac replacement for you?



Absolutely - SQ is right up there with my Multibit Jot. And so convenient.


----------



## DirtyMind

Skyediver said:


> My new Cayin N8 paired with my JH Audio Laylas.  Beautiful, beautiful pairing that I'm enjoying.  I thought long and hard about not going with the Cayin and instead considered the AK 1000M because I'm committed to streaming with Quboz, but the sound signature of the Cayin won me over.  I decided I could live using my iPhone for Quboz and new music discovery, and the Cayin for more critical and engaged listening of my owned music.  Not optimal, but when I listen to the Cayin, it's been making we smile.



Daaamn... Really loving ur customized Laylas - the Lovesymbol  Amazing!


----------



## gazzington

Wm1a with oBravo Cupid's.


----------



## subguy812 (Aug 26, 2019)

FIBAE ME or FIBAE 6/DUNU Hulk/Kann Cube


----------



## Podster

@boblauer , just wondering if you received my PM?


----------



## capnjack




----------



## boblauer

Podster said:


> @boblauer , just wondering if you received my PM?


Yes I did, looking into it.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Yes I did, looking into it.



Cool, was not sure if they still had them but HF Heaven did not have an Out of Stock posted on it! Good luck

So I guess many would say I've lowed my standards this afternoon but honestly I sure can't hear it, for less than a Benjamin (Benjie X6, 128MSD, 16 Core on ZS7's) this rig brings new meaning to budget regardless of being Chi-Fi one would be hard pressed to beat this and be able to carry 144GB of music with them


----------



## Kundi

Podster said:


> Cool, was not sure if they still had them but HF Heaven did not have an Out of Stock posted on it! Good luck
> 
> So I guess many would say I've lowed my standards this afternoon but honestly I sure can't hear it, for less than a Benjamin (Benjie X6, 128MSD, 16 Core on ZS7's) this rig brings new meaning to budget regardless of being Chi-Fi one would be hard pressed to beat this and be able to carry 144GB of music with them



Where did you the cable from?


----------



## Podster

Kundi said:


> Where did you the cable from?



Can't be a name dropper!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33025713825.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.25323c008cPmxL&mp=1


----------



## Kundi

Podster said:


> Can't be a name dropper!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33025713825.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.25323c008cPmxL&mp=1



Thanks Podfather!


----------



## Podster

Kundi said:


> Thanks Podfather!


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 27, 2019)

Sony MDR-Z1R #5680 Over-Ear Headphones 
Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.01
Sony MUC-B20SB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-3.5mm

_I do have some Led Zeppelin reel to reel SACD transfers in which the ISO file was converted to hi-res 44.1kHz-24bit FLAC which are not loud enough? Though all the rest.........ahh! _


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Yes I did, looking into it.



I'm afraid what you are going to find is most retailers have sold out of the end of life RP8 with the new Planar series! The best eSlay deal I saw was $2699 and heck HiFi Heaven will sell you a new Planar 8 for $2300 Ping me and I'll tell you who to ask for I would think for $305 more the Planar 8 upgrades would be well worth it especially since Music Direct ask $3095.00 for a Planar 8 

Sorry Port Riggers Pod's T-Crappin' again I'm budgie (not the bird or drummer)  jammin' again today





Benjie X6, KZ ZS6 w/Noble "X" cable. These shells are starting to show some wear


----------



## Coldheart29

Podster said:


> I'm afraid what you are going to find is most retailers have sold out of the end of life RP8 with the new Planar series! The best eSlay deal I saw was $2699 and heck HiFi Heaven will sell you a new Planar 8 for $2300 Ping me and I'll tell you who to ask for I would think for $305 more the Planar 8 upgrades would be well worth it especially since Music Direct ask $3095.00 for a Planar 8
> 
> Sorry Port Riggers Pod's T-Crappin' again I'm budgie (not the bird or drummer)  jammin' again today
> 
> ...



How's the x6 compared to the s5? i really dig the s5's design and simplicity, btu the x6's touchscreen is tempting. UI and sound any good?


----------



## fokta (Aug 29, 2019)

Back up Gear is On...!!!


----------



## Podster (Aug 29, 2019)

Coldheart29 said:


> How's the x6 compared to the s5? i really dig the s5's design and simplicity, btu the x6's touchscreen is tempting. UI and sound any good?



I can't really hear any difference in the S5 and X6 Cold, the UI is not what I'd call feature laden but so far seems to work well. Touch screen is a little sluggish (less sensitive compared to my iPhone 6 or Opus # 1 ) but for $36 it is a steal IMHO plus I love watching movies on it

Doing a little Black & Tan today, another gem for less than a Ben Franklin





@Redcarmoose , Sony owes you some advertising coin for that shot sir


----------



## kdphan

Andro pacific blue + ALO tinsel + M11 today


----------



## Podster

kdphan said:


> Andro pacific blue + ALO tinsel + M11 today



Nice setup Awesome album Saw Hendrix in '68 (this show actually) and yes about the only thing older than me is dirt "Good evening ladies and gentlemen and welcome to radio station EXP"



Poor recording at best but an experience I'll never forget as a 12 year old, parents were quite liberal and let me go to the show with my 17 year old best friend


----------



## kdphan

Podster said:


> Nice setup Awesome album Saw Hendrix in '68 (this show actually) and yes about the only thing older than me is dirt "Good evening ladies and gentlemen and welcome to radio station EXP"
> 
> 
> 
> Poor recording at best but an experience I'll never forget as a 12 year old, parents were quite liberal and let me go to the show with my 17 year old best friend



You just admitted to us how old you are  J/K

Best experiences in life are not material things, but experiences you'll always remember.


----------



## Podster

kdphan said:


> You just admitted to us how old you are  J/K
> 
> Best experiences in life are not material things, but experiences you'll always remember.



Right and true on both counts


----------



## ngoduc

Sony Family


----------



## what? (Aug 30, 2019)

The Lotoo is very smooth yet revealing with amazing separation and image/focus. I already  **LOVE** the ANHs' 
.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP




----------



## Podster

DONTGIVEUP said:


>



I love when you and ngoduc post these classic gears Then again it does remind me how old and long I've been into this hobby LOL

I'm being a little Rad today


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

It’s amazing how time flies and the stuff we grow up with become obsolete as technology advance.
I’m 44 and didn’t own much stuff in my younger age.
But I must say with newer generation  headphones into older tech stuff, the music sounds great. 



Podster said:


> I love when you and ngoduc post these classic gears Then again it does remind me how old and long I've been into this hobby LOL
> 
> I'm being a little Rad today


----------



## Podster

Well I believe Paul Klipsch once said (or something close) technology has not really gone that far when it come to actual sound. I know a lot of guys with classic gear (Sansui, Pioneer, HK, JBL, Advent, etc.) that sounds every bit as good as a lot of the new generation stuff today


----------



## boblauer

Some old Advent 1's from back in the day, 70's, would be nice. Grew up on those.


----------



## Podster

Sir yes sir and nobody laugh at my German landlords wallpaper Those would be my Larger Advents under my JBL L-36's, wonder if there are many old dogs like Pod who can name all that gear or just the manufacturers






Portable thread Pod, portable thread


----------



## floydfan33

Oneplus 7 Pro > Fiio Q5s with AM3E > Balanced > CA Solaris

If you haven’t heard the new Tool album yet.....go do it!


----------



## Deftone

Podster said:


> Well I believe Paul Klipsch once said (or something close) technology has not really gone that far when it come to actual sound. I know a lot of guys with classic gear (Sansui, Pioneer, HK, JBL, Advent, etc.) that sounds every bit as good as a lot of the new generation stuff today



It's actually gone quite far in regards to measurements in digital audio but sound preference will always be the deciding factor no matter how good something looks on paper.  

Sometimes it's really nice to forget about the technology and just focus on enjoying your music collection for a while.


----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> It's actually gone quite far in regards to measurements in digital audio but sound preference will always be the deciding factor no matter how good something looks on paper.
> 
> Sometimes it's really nice to forget about the technology and just focus on enjoying your music collection for a while.



Well said Def and basically what I do on a daily basis. I’ve gotten off the next big thing train and just enjoy my music on what I have because there will always be another train to catch!


----------



## JCKH (Aug 31, 2019)

Tiny giant
https://www.instagram.com/p/B10hPyzpKL5/?igshid=1tcfbknznobs8


----------



## Ryokan

Podster said:


> Well I believe Paul Klipsch once said (or something close) technology has not really gone that far when it come to actual sound. I know a lot of guys with classic gear (Sansui, Pioneer, HK, JBL, Advent, etc.) that sounds every bit as good as a lot of the new generation stuff today




Today we're constantly bombarded with information about the latest technology to make us want to upgrade much sooner than we would have a few decades ago. Has it got to the point where manufacturers are practically just 'reinventing the wheel' ?


----------



## jmills8

Ryokan said:


> Today we're constantly bombarded with information about the latest technology to make us want to upgrade much sooner than we would have a few decades ago. Has it got to the point where manufacturers are practically just 'reinventing the wheel' ?


Dont look and or know if its about the music then you already have the device to enjoy the music. I enjoyed the music a lot more just listening from a 80s walkman.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Dont look and or know if its about the music then you already have the device to enjoy the music. I enjoyed the music a lot more just listening from a 80s walkman.


My fondest music listening memories are from using a slim Sony Walkman bought in the 90s. I used it on the bus too and from school. It sounded amazing


----------



## islubio (Sep 2, 2019)

Travel setup

Hiby R3 to Audiosense T800


----------



## TAsme

CalyX M —> Beat Audio Oslo III -> SpiralEars SE6


----------



## Gavin C4

Very magical pairing of Jomo trinity SS and Effect audio Cleo Octa


----------



## Dobrescu George




----------



## Brothred (Sep 2, 2019)

My actual Dap is nasty so I prefer a nasty dac amp stack.


----------



## Deftone




----------



## gazzington

Tonight's set up


----------



## Deftone




----------



## propellerhead

TAsme said:


> CalyX M —> Beat Audio Oslo III -> SpiralEars SE6


Amazing setup! Currently use my SE6 with an AK380 and it’s mind blowing, to say the least. Funny thing there’s no reviews of SE6 here and not even a single mention on @theheadphonelist.com, which makes one wonder.. I don’t really want to change the DAP, but from your experience, how does it perform with CalyX M or QP1R?


----------



## Podster

Nice CIEM's @propellerhead  So as fast as this hobby is moving these days this rig can be considered Old Skool But with that said still a doosie Of course the Havi's still thirsting for more juice as you can see the Cayin is at 96


----------



## TAsme (Sep 5, 2019)

propellerhead said:


> Amazing setup! Currently use my SE6 with an AK380 and it’s mind blowing, to say the least. Funny thing there’s no reviews of SE6 here and not even a single mention on @theheadphonelist.com, which makes one wonder.. I don’t really want to change the DAP, but from your experience, how does it perform with CalyX M or QP1R?



Hum.. i dont know which one is better with the se6, but i can say that i both liked more than the se6 with ak380/1000. but im not a big fan of ak anyway..

If id need to pick it would prolly be the qp1r, just because its my favourite device out of em all..

About the reviews:

No freebies - no overwhelming reviews, easy like that.


----------



## propellerhead

TAsme said:


> Hum.. i dont know which one is better with the se6, but i can say that i both liked more than the se6 with ak380/1000. but im not a big fan of ak anyway..
> 
> If id need to pick it would prolly be the qp1r, just because its my favourite device out of em all..


Thanks a lot! Time for saving up then.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


>


So you're the new Headstage distributor?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> So you're the new Headstage distributor?


Are they still in business ?


----------



## noplsestar

Calyx M -> VorzAMP Duo II -> Focal Stellia -> bliss


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Calyx M -> VorzAMP Duo II -> Focal Stellia -> bliss


I had two Vorzs. Seems you like warm analog sound.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> I had two Vorzs. Seems you like warm analog sound.


Analogue yes. Not necessarily warm (at least without the EQ switches). I talked with a guy from VorzAMP and he told me the Duo II sounds not the same as the Pure+ AMP, so it might sound different than those you heard in the past.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Analogue yes. Not necessarily warm (at least without the EQ switches). I talked with a guy from VorzAMP and he told me the Duo II sounds not the same as the Pure+ AMP, so it might sound different than those you heard in the past.


Your dap is warm , headphone too


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Your dap is warm , headphone too


My DAP is heavily modded. Not warm anymore. Headphone neutral/warm, yes.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> My DAP is heavily modded. Not warm anymore. Headphone neutral/warm, yes.


Ok modded , I had the stock. I demoed the focal four times.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


>



Heck I just get a warm and fuzzy knowing I'm not the only one with this disease LOL Sweet collection JM Decided a little Marshall would get me going this morning


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Heck I just get a warm and fuzzy knowing I'm not the only one with this disease LOL Sweet collection JM Decided a little Marshall would get me going this morning


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


>



 Man seeing that old Heaven17 takes me back and just the other night I was going through an old box and came up on these and somewhere I have another box or two that have 3 - 4 times this many! Like I've mentioned before my very first concert was Hendrix 1968 Houston Texas, went with my best friend who was 5 years my elder but I always hung out with either older kids or even adults! Wonder if anyone here was at any of these with me? Of course you would have had to be stationed in Germany for this batch with the exception of Farm Aid II


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Man seeing that old Heaven17 takes me back and just the other night I was going through an old box and came up on these and somewhere I have another box or two that have 3 - 4 times this many! Like I've mentioned before my very first concert was Hendrix 1968 Houston Texas, went with my best friend who was 5 years my elder but I always hung out with either older kids or even adults! Wonder if anyone here was at any of these with me? Of course you would have had to be stationed in Germany for this batch with the exception of Farm Aid II


First concert was Bad Company 1975.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> First concert was Bad Company 1975.



Sweet, year I graduated Roger's is absolutely one of my all time favorite rock voices but of course Plant, Winwood, Lynott, Daltrey, Brooker, Hagar and another of my faves (is still) Glen Hughes of Trapeze.

So I don't get thrown out of here for crappin' I changed rigs since I had not put a recent charge on the old Hyby Valve but this one (A bird in hand) is working great


----------



## Gavin C4

Looks great and sound great.


----------



## denis1976 (Sep 6, 2019)

Never mine old, dusty and poor sounding Bose sounded so good


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Viszla




----------



## boblauer

Gavin C4 said:


>


Which EA cable is that? Thx.


----------



## Gavin C4

boblauer said:


> Which EA cable is that? Thx.



 It is a custom Mars & AresII+ 8wire.


----------



## boblauer

Explains why it wasn't recognized, looks good is very stiff? Thinking about an EA 8 wire soon.


----------



## fokta




----------



## NickleCo

An unlikely pairing

KZ ZS10>WM1A


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 9, 2019)

gazzington said:


> Wm1a with oBravo Cupid's.


How do you like the cupids? Been eyeing them for a while now but not sure how it pairs with the wm1a.


----------



## NickleCo

Viszla said:


>


Can the 1a even run those badboys?


----------



## Viszla

Yes!


----------



## NickleCo

Viszla said:


> Yes!


Oh wow!


----------



## gazzington

DatDudeNic said:


> How do you like the cupids? Been eyeing them for a while now but not sure how it pairs with the wm1a.


Cupid's are incredible for the price. Deep bass but clear treble too


----------



## NickleCo

gazzington said:


> Cupid's are incredible for the price. Deep bass but clear treble too


How about the mids? I'm the kind of guy that dismisses a gear becuase of laidback mids lol. I like my mids extra thicc.


----------



## thesheik137 (Sep 10, 2019)

Current OTG ChiFi setup. Kind of absurd how far $200 can get you nowadays.


Y***** T**** + Xduoo XP-02


----------



## davidcotton

thesheik137 said:


> Current OTG ChiFi setup. Kind of absurd how far $200 can get you nowadays.
> 
> 
> **** Topaz + Xduoo XP-02



Sorry mate, **** stuff=banned


----------



## thesheik137

davidcotton said:


> Sorry mate, **** stuff=banned


Fixed?


----------



## Podster

Glow Plugs


----------



## Double C




----------



## Kundi

Double C said:


>



What amp?


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## fokta

I like this Warm sound sig... 
Even enough power with DX221Mk2...


----------



## Podster

I’m guessing portable is limited to the length of your extension cord


----------



## Podster

My humble FiiO X3i/Topping NX2 combo with Noble "X"s


----------



## snapple10




----------



## NickleCo

Easy friday listening


----------



## Podster




----------



## lazner




----------



## kdphan

loving this set up now.
M11 + T800 + SilverFi IEM-X


----------



## raymogi

My ultimate *Sony* portable rig.


----------



## 397324 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Fabaaroan (Sep 14, 2019)

Breakfast Time with my new iems Itsfit Fusion.
I


----------



## fokta

raymogi said:


> My ultimate *Sony* portable rig.


Wow, that Dream DAP, wish I could try...

nice setup btw


----------



## Wyville

kdphan said:


> loving this set up now.
> M11 + T800 + SilverFi IEM-X


Did you have the SilverFi re-terminated and ear guides removed? How does that work? I have had a few SilverFi cables over from a friend and I could never get along with the ear guides. I also think the PlusSound parts look like a good improvement over the stock parts.


----------



## kdphan

Wyville said:


> Did you have the SilverFi re-terminated and ear guides removed? How does that work? I have had a few SilverFi cables over from a friend and I could never get along with the ear guides. I also think the PlusSound parts look like a good improvement over the stock parts.


Yes, had it re-terminated since I couldn’t get along with the oem war guides. My 2pin connector also got loose so it was my chance to change to mmcx for my andromeda and T800. Plussound connector is of great quality. They did it for $50 including parts and shipping back.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

fokta said:


> Wow, that Dream DAP, wish I could try...
> 
> nice setup btw


Wait?!?! That thing is portable?!?!


----------



## jmills8

RONJA MESCO said:


> Wait?!?! That thing is portable?!?!


Has batteries.


----------



## Coldheart29

RONJA MESCO said:


> Wait?!?! That thing is portable?!?!


I think transportable would be a better word for it.


----------



## NickleCo

Tasty


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Tasty



Great shot Nic This morning? Enjoying Izzy but sure miss the big fella


----------



## NickleCo

joshuachew said:


> That's a VE8.... The sound of the 1A is not that far off from the 1Z to be considered MidFi. The price might be far off but SQ isn't


It's a joke lol


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 14, 2019)

Podster said:


> Great shot Nic This morning? Enjoying Izzy but sure miss the big fella


Thanks pod! I really need to take pictures during the day time where there is actual sunlight instead of relying on artificial light lol.

Oh man i miss him too he had such a wonderful voice as well...


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Thanks pod! I really need to take pictures during the day time where there is actual sunlight instead of relying on artificial light lol.
> 
> Oh man i miss him too he had such a wonderful voice as well...



Indeed, let's share him with all


----------



## NickleCo

F700 said:


> Being torn apart between these 2 IEMs is an understatement. Almost equally priced, they have a lot in common. The BA driver in the N3 brings a bit more clarity, but the bass of the E5000 is amazing, quality and quantity wise. N3's bass is a tad boomier. The mids are meatier on the E5000, but a bit more forward and airier on the N3. The highs are slightly rolled off on both, but they presented differently. The ones from the E5000 are the best for me, because of their tonal presentation, less energic than the N3, but more refined. If I have to keep one IEM, it would be the E5000. Please also take into account that the E5000 isolates much less than the N3. Given on their price/performance ratio, I would give the E5000 a note of 95% and the N3 a 92%.
> 
> I listen to a lot of genres, but mainly Electronic, drone, OST, male/female vocalists, ambient, alternative and folk.


You can increase the isolation of the e5000 by a ton by changing the tips to accoustune aet08  it also makes the mids way more weighty but at the cost of the treble even more rounding out but it's something that can grow on you the more you use them.


----------



## PinkyPowers (Sep 14, 2019)

Thor II+ thickens up the low-end nicely.

N6ii>EA Thor II +>YB04



Soundatge, resolution, and clarity are god-tier!


----------



## Turrican2

Trusty AKG k3003 with snugs. Recently rediscovered the k3003 after a couple of years off.  I love these things.


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## Coldheart29

David Kleinfeld said:


>


what dap is that?


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Sep 14, 2019)

Coldheart29 said:


> what dap is that?


Hifiman R2R2000


----------



## Coldheart29 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh wow it's much smaller than i thought.
Always thought it was larger, that's what threw me off.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Coldheart29 said:


> what dap is that?


 it s indeed the smallest dap i have and the most powerfull. the only smaller dap i have is Tera Player but it has no screen and can only play wav.


----------



## NickleCo

Turrican2 said:


> Trusty AKG k3003 with snugs. Recently rediscovered the k3003 after a couple of years off.  I love these things.


how's the k3003 with the wm1a? Sold mine off before I got the wm1a and I've been curious about its synergy.


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## Turrican2

DatDudeNic said:


> how's the k3003 with the wm1a? Sold mine off before I got the wm1a and I've been curious about its synergy.



Really good synergy. In fact probably the best pairing I've found since I sold my ibasso DX100. Those 2 had the perfect synergy but as good as that was,  the DX was slow and dated so had to go while it still had some value. I went through many dacs and daps until I found the wm1a, my search has stopped and I'm very happy with the Sony, it sounds great with all my iems and cans.


----------



## jmills8

blackgreen15 said:


>


Nice starter set up.


----------



## vodanhkhack

blackgreen15 said:


>


Do you use EQ with your LCD i4?


----------



## blackgreen15

vodanhkhack said:


> Do you use EQ with your LCD i4?


No, I've never really cared much for EQ.  This setup sounds really perfect to me just as it is. The DTR doesn't have EQ anyway.


----------



## jmills8

blackgreen15 said:


> No, I've never really cared much for EQ.  This setup sounds really perfect to me just as it is. The DTR doesn't have EQ anyway.


Everybody eqs , the maker of your daps eq , the iem is eqd , the cable is eq , the recording is eqd. One can accept the eq made by others or with skill one can eq for yor ears.


----------



## vodanhkhack

blackgreen15 said:


> No, I've never really cared much for EQ.  This setup sounds really perfect to me just as it is. The DTR doesn't have EQ anyway.


Oh, I am just curious how the LCDi4 sounds with iphone cipher cable vs DAP w/o EQ please?


----------



## blackgreen15

I don't have a cipher cable so I really don't know.  There is a thread for the i4, I seem to remember a lot of people discussing that if you look.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audeze-lcd-i4-totl-in-ear-monitor-discussion.850292/


----------



## F700

DatDudeNic said:


> You can increase the isolation of the e5000 by a ton by changing the tips to accoustune aet08  it also makes the mids way more weighty but at the cost of the treble even more rounding out but it's something that can grow on you the more you use them.


Thanks for the advice... But no, thanks. The SS of the E5000 is perfect as it is. I tried many tips, but the Final ones are the best. Leakage is the price to pay for this amazing smooth yet detailed SS.


----------



## samuraivoodoo

Turrican2 said:


> Trusty AKG k3003 with snugs. Recently rediscovered the k3003 after a couple of years off.  I love these things.



classic


----------



## ngoduc

Sony V6-Kenwood MD


----------



## MisterMudd

RIP Ric Ocasek of The Cars.


----------



## Wyville

DatDudeNic said:


> Please take it down its really inappropriate.


With posts like this, just report the post to the mods so they can take down the account. It happens every now and then (fake accounts for spreading spam), and it helps to notify the mods because they might otherwise miss it.


----------



## NickleCo

Wyville said:


> With posts like this, just report the post to the mods so they can take down the account. It happens every now and then (fake accounts for spreading spam), and it helps to notify the mods because they might otherwise miss it.


Thanks for the heads up! Already reported it.


----------



## Sil3nce

Wyville said:


> With posts like this, just report the post to the mods so they can take down the account. It happens every now and then (fake accounts for spreading spam), and it helps to notify the mods because they might otherwise miss it.



^
Also just a FYI to not quote the original spam material, as it'll just leave the links up in the source text.


----------



## Podster

I see Drop is running the M1221's again. This is an underrated iem IMO, wish I'd had the Gunmetal option when I got mine but a great little iem with 5 filter options. The biggest bonus was the hard shell waterproof case that comes with them, still one of the best cases I own, holds a lot of nice DAP's as well as your fave iem's with that DAP


----------



## floydfan33

Hiby R6 Pro to Noble M3


----------



## thesheik137

Highly rec this case, found it on aliexpress and it was exactly what I needed: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32868745437.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.20304c4ds2oZIw


----------



## NickleCo

floydfan33 said:


> Hiby R6 Pro to Noble M3


I've never heard of that model, what year was it released and how does it sound? Sorry for all the questions, tried to search for it but no luck...


----------



## floydfan33

DatDudeNic said:


> I've never heard of that model, what year was it released and how does it sound? Sorry for all the questions, tried to search for it but no luck...


Just brand new. I think it's limited availability. Picked mine up at Headphone Bar in Vancouver.


----------



## NickleCo

floydfan33 said:


> Just brand new. I think it's limited availability. Picked mine up at Headphone Bar in Vancouver.


Oh cool and congrats!


----------



## semaj8james

Simple Hidizs AP80 + Plunge Audio performer CIEMs


----------



## jmills8

N6II


----------



## Podster




----------



## lazner

DP-S1 + FX1100


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> N6II


Where did you get the case from?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Where did you get the case from?


Mr. Gym rat posted where in the N6II thread.


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 18, 2019)

God these on balanced is such a far cry from its SE performance. I have tried a couple of sub $1000 iems but these trumps them all. Not really at the level of sub $2000 but they are close! That immense vocal clarity, reminds me of the vocals of the zeus minus a bit of top end sparkle. Also similar to the zeus they do get fatiguing after a while.


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


>


How are the adv m5's?


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> How are the adv m5's?



The best single driver I own, tuning on these are impeccable. In them again today as they are hard to put down!


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> The best single driver I own, tuning on these are impeccable. In them again today as they are hard to put down!


Oh nice! I thought the m5 had 5 drivers?


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh nice! I thought the m5 had 5 drivers?



It's actually the M5-1D single Dynamic

https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/m5-1d


----------



## Coldheart29

So, i've been really enjoying the x3ii>KZ ZSR combo lately, smooth, non fatiguing but fun and engaging sound.
And today the new cable for the ZSR came in, really fancy looking (and really comfortable too!), gotta love these cheap upgrade cables .


----------



## Kundi

Coldheart29 said:


> So, i've been really enjoying the x3ii>KZ ZSR combo lately, smooth, non fatiguing but fun and engaging sound.
> And today the new cable for the ZSR came in, really fancy looking (and really comfortable too!), gotta love these cheap upgrade cables .


Is that the case that came with the x3ii?


----------



## Coldheart29

Kundi said:


> Is that the case that came with the x3ii?


Yep, that's the silicone case that came with it.
Using it because i stripped the paint off the player in preparation for some customizations (will mirror polish it, an probably will do some handmade engravings too), but the heat kicked in and i got too lazy to finish the job, so for now it looks bad without the case xD.


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> It's actually the M5-1D single Dynamic
> 
> https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/m5-1d


Oh i see thanks for clarifying pods!


----------



## Podster

Coldheart29 said:


> So, i've been really enjoying the x3ii>KZ ZSR combo lately, smooth, non fatiguing but fun and engaging sound.
> And today the new cable for the ZSR came in, really fancy looking (and really comfortable too!), gotta love these cheap upgrade cables .



Love that cable and running one on my Nobles


----------



## Coldheart29

Podster said:


> Love that cable and running one on my Nobles


Yep, it's a shame they don't have one compatible with my sonys, i'd love to use it with those too


----------



## Podster

Coldheart29 said:


> Yep, it's a shame they don't have one compatible with my sonys, i'd love to use it with those too



That KZ FiiO setup has a nice Christmas vibe

Now that I'm seeing your rig I may have to stop calling mine the Noble 1 unless I get a blingy Gold & Silver cable


----------



## Coldheart29

Podster said:


> That KZ FiiO setup has a nice Christmas vibe


heh, didn't really think about the Christmas vibe, just went for the "let's make it colourful!" choice.




Podster said:


> Now that I'm seeing your rig I may have to stop calling mine the Noble 1 unless I get a blingy Gold & Silver cable



I love how silly these big plugs look on smaller daps, my tiny yp-q2 is just as thick as the plug!


----------



## jmills8

Who going to buy this 6,000 USD dap ?


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Who going to buy this 6,000 USD dap ?


What is it? But no $6000 dap for me


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What is it? But no $6000 dap for me


Think it has 6 r2r dacs inside.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## vodanhkhack (Sep 20, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Who going to buy this 6,000 USD dap ?



Those DAPs have beautifull wooden backs which are not shown in the picture

...Money, money, money
Always sunny
In the rich man's world...


----------



## jmills8

Tom Petty Tubes


----------



## CANiSLAYu




----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Who going to buy this 6,000 USD dap ?


have you heard them?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> have you heard them?


If I have time Ill pay them a visit. Think its 15 minutes away from home.


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


> Think it has 6 r2r dacs inside.


6 dacs... that's overkill.


----------



## NickleCo

CANiSLAYu said:


>


are those the triumvate? (zeus, phantom, and LX)


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> 6 dacs... that's overkill.


My bad , 4 dacs. Think 4 hard to get dacs.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

DatDudeNic said:


> are those the triumvate? (zeus, phantom, and LX)


Close!  LX (top left), Valkyrie (bottom left) and Phantom.  Love me some bass


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


Yeah n8 4 life


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


> My bad , 4 dacs. Think 4 hard to get dacs.


Still impressive!


----------



## Coldheart29

jmills8 said:


> My bad , 4 dacs. Think 4 hard to get dacs.


Uh, i might just be a lowly peasant, but i don't see the point fo more than 2 dacs?


----------



## jmills8

Coldheart29 said:


> Uh, i might just be a lowly peasant, but i don't see the point fo more than 2 dacs?


Peasants deal with one.


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> Who going to buy this 6,000 USD dap ?


Which dap is this ?


----------



## ngoduc

Sony RH1&Sony CD3000


----------



## jmills8

TheHighlander said:


> Which dap is this ?


LPTI


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> LPTI


Lol love your new profile pic


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> LPTI


Never heard about them. I google it to look about them and didnt find anything. Can you put the link here pls ?


----------



## fokta (Sep 20, 2019)

LP6 Ti

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lp6...dvanced-portable-player-on-the-planet.903230/


Look promising....


----------



## jmills8

TheHighlander said:


> Never heard about them. I google it to look about them and didnt find anything. Can you put the link here pls ?


HF has a thread


----------



## vodanhkhack

TheHighlander said:


> Never heard about them. I google it to look about them and didnt find anything. Can you put the link here pls ?


https://www.google.com/search?clien...cso=_zLaEXcLSO4WnoATu2pPYCg13:0.7619047164917


----------



## Coldheart29

jmills8 said:


> Peasants deal with one.


Well, with 2 dacs you can still make the claim that "each dac deals with one challe in balanced applications".
But 4 dacs... i don't remember seeing any HP with 4 different channels :V


----------



## denis1976

Friday afternoon relax after a night work...


----------



## joshuachew (Sep 20, 2019)

SP2000 and FiR M5


----------



## fokta

Just enjoy the music...


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Cayin N6ii pairs up splendidly with the new Astell&Kern T9iE.


----------



## singleended5863

PinkyPowers said:


> The Cayin N6ii pairs up splendidly with the new Astell&Kern T9iE.



N6ii (A01) pairs up nicely with Angie II and PW05. Will try T01 module later on.


----------



## thesheik137

Hiby R5 + Custom Art FIBAE4 + HiRes Sticker


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


> N6ii (A01) pairs up nicely with Angie II and PW05. Will try T01 module later on.


it's not too warm?


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> it's not too warm?



No. To my ears it is sounding smooth and very musical without lacking details.


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


> No. To my ears it is sounding smooth and very musical without lacking details.


how's the treble performance?


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> how's the treble performance?



No complaint about treble but love the bass.


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


> No complaint about treble but love the bass.


thanks for the feedback! Been looking at possible upgrade cables for my angie.


----------



## NickleCo

Not bad


----------



## joshuachew

SP2000 > Hugo 2 > DHC Symbiote Silver > UE Live


----------



## joshuachew

DatDudeNic said:


> Not bad


I have never been so confused in my life.....


----------



## baskingshark

My humble portable rig:
Ziku HK-X9 DAP --> Westone W30


----------



## ngoduc

Sony CD3K&SANYO MR-S7


----------



## TAsme

joshuachew said:


> SP2000 > Hugo 2 > DHC Symbiote Silver > UE Live



That looks absolutely like.. wasted money


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> The Cayin N6ii pairs up splendidly with the new Astell&Kern T9iE.



Damn Pinkster, that rig makes my little $99 budget rig seem almost disposable





Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10, KZ ZS7 w/TRN 16 core. IMO most would be very surprised


----------



## joshuachew

TAsme said:


> That looks absolutely like.. wasted money


Right up my alley. 
BTW, how is the SE6?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.02
Sony IER-Z1R IEM #124 (Sony Silicone Hybrid Tips)(Included cable 4.4 Pentaconn to MMCX)


----------



## NickleCo

joshuachew said:


> I have never been so confused in my life.....


How so?


----------



## audio123

My daily IEMs these days covering both wired & true wireless, Custom Art FIBAE 7 & Sony WF-1000XM3


----------



## vodanhkhack

Redcarmoose said:


> Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.02
> Sony IER-Z1R IEM #124 (Sony Silicone Hybrid Tips)(Included cable 4.4 Pentaconn to MMCX)


what are the differences to the "normal edition" WM1Z?


----------



## Redcarmoose

vodanhkhack said:


> what are the differences to the "normal edition" WM1Z?



Japanese tourist edition is the normal edition. Japanese domestic Sony products will be only in Japanese. I saw a ZX300 at a store in Japan that was for Japanese language folks only. Though there is a way to change the firmware destination. Pretty sure all the US 1Z models are Japanese tourist editions? The ones that are not can have volume limited settings. Though like owners who purchased volume limited editions sold in the UK, there is a work around.


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


> Japanese tourist edition is the normal edition. Japanese domestic Sony products will be only in Japanese. I saw a ZX300 at a store in Japan that was for Japanese language folks only. Though there is a way to change the firmware destination. Pretty sure all the US 1Z models are Japanese tourist editions? The ones that are not can have volume limited settings. Though like owners who purchased volume limited editions sold in the UK, there is a work around.


Does SEA/EU version have the 3.02 update?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Damn Pinkster, that rig makes my little $99 budget rig seem almost disposable
> 
> 
> 
> Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10, KZ ZS7 w/TRN 16 core. IMO most would be very surprised



Yesterday I brought the FAD E5000 to work, for no other reason than I wanted to spend some quality time with it again. Such a magical sound for only $275


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 24, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> Does SEA/EU version have the 3.02 update?




All the 1Z and 1A Walkmans get the update. One easy way is to use Sony Music Center. Strangely I go back and forth between updates. I use 3.01 firmware and 3.02.......3.01 with one set of IEMs and 3.02 with another. 

3.02 is super big in sound-stage, has an expanded mid-range but a controlled and pruned bass response. It's the best with bass heavy or authoritative IEMs. Firmware 3.01 is bass heavy and warmer, though it's the bass in the lower mid-range that comes off as special......even over 3.02.IMO

If you using a Windows 10 computer you can find any of the firmware updates that you have downloaded in "downloads". You can click on a past update and it will open and install as a roll back. Once a new firmware arrives it's not always easy to go back to a prior firmware. Sony seems to only allow the latest on it's download sites.Though a member on the 1A/1Z thread has many of them in a cloud storage for access. So just keep in mind Music Center will only help you with the latest firmware.

You download Music Center and attach your Walkman then ask to update software on the side bar.

Cheers!

Edit:
Keep in mind most like 3.01 with the 1A. 3.02 almost seems made for the 1Z. I switched my 1A back to 3.01 as 3.02 didn't have enough low end. 

Though you have people in a quest for the 3.02 sound-stage who just add EQ-bass with their 1A.


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


> All the 1Z and 1A Walkmans get the update. One easy way is to use Sony Music Center. Strangely I go back and forth between updates. I use 3.01 firmware and 3.02.......3.01 with one set of IEMs and 3.02 with another.
> 
> 3.02 is super big in sound-stage, has an expanded mid-range but a controlled and pruned bass response. It's the best with bass heavy or authoritative IEMs. Firmware 3.01 is bass heavy and warmer, though it's the bass in the lower mid-range that comes off as special......even over 3.02.IMO
> 
> ...


thanks, red! I'm gonna try it out now.


----------



## NickleCo

I find the 3.02 on the wm1a having a cleaner background, may just be because I've been going wireless for a while now and am just not used to the sound of wired.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 24, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> I find the 3.02 on the wm1a having a cleaner background, may just be because I've been going wireless for a while now and am just not used to the sound of wired.




Clean is a great word for 3.02!

It’s crazy as 3.02 is like a repositioning of sonic elements. If this is uncovered due to the low end clean-up or what? Still there is a low-end thickness with 3.01 which is a godsend for the Encore in my humble opinion? I’ve tried to like the new 3.02 and 1Z/Noble Encore but it’s too bass shy in my opinion. So I use 3.02 with the IER-Z1R and 3.01with the Encore. It’s a little work to switch firmware but It’s worth it!


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 24, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


> Clean is a great word for 3.02!
> 
> It’s crazy as 3.02 is like a repositioning of sonic elements. If this is uncovered due to the low end clean-up or what? Still there is a low-end thickness with 3.01 which is a godsend for the Encore in my humble opinion? I’ve tried to like the new 3.02 and 1Z/Noble Encore but it’s too bass shy in my opinion. So I use 3.02 with the IER-Z1R and 3.01with the Encore. It’s a little work to switch firmware but It’s worth it!


looks like I'm going to stick with this fw lol I hate how bassy the MDR-1a is so maybe with this fw I'll be enjoying them more now. But there is one thing that's bugging me, my Angie, which I love for being smooth now has sibilance. Looks like I'm going to tweak the attenuators again.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 24, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> looks like im going to stick with this fw lol i hate how bassy the mdr-1a is so maybe with this fw i'll be enjoying them more now. But there is one thing thats bugging me, my angie, which i love for being smooth now has sibilance. Looks like I'm going to tweak the attenuators again.



To go back to 3.01 it may be in your downloads. Though it’s been posted about 10 times in the 1Z/1A thread.

Edit:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e2wsxk95zqntq0h/AABq0i3qqk16QdPU5VJhi1RMa?dl=0


----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


> To go back to 3.01 it may be in your downloads. Though it’s been posted about 10 times in the 1Z/1A thread.
> 
> Edit:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e2wsxk95zqntq0h/AABq0i3qqk16QdPU5VJhi1RMa?dl=0


thanks red!


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> Yesterday I brought the FAD E5000 to work, for no other reason than I wanted to spend some quality time with it again. Such a magical sound for only $275



Ah yes, I've always thought the Final's to be nice iem's however a little plain looking for my taste (vanity has nothing to do with sound quality but some hard heads can't get past that point) 

Today's ensemble: Yet another budget setup which holds it own for the price point


----------



## Podster (Sep 24, 2019)

OK @PinkyPowers to step it up to what is my favorite sounding rig (I really absolutely love Shanling's house sound so I may be a wee bit biased on this) but I've had nothing or heard nothing that sounds any better than this rig. (Shanling M2, Ray Samuels Tomahawk mated by a pure silver IC driving IMR R1 Zenith's addressed with YY's 16 core) Once again proving we all hear setup's differently and just how subjective this hobby truly is


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> OK @PinkyPowers to step it up to what is my favorite sounding rig (I really absolutely love Shanling's house sound so I may be a wee bit biased on this) but I've had nothing or heard nothing that sounds any better than this rig. (Shanling M2, Ray Samuels Tomahawk mated by a pure silver IC driving IMR R1 Zenith's addressed with YY's 16 core) Once again proving we all hear setup's differently and just how subjective this hobby truly is



I'm once again basking in the glorious warmth of the iBasso DX229 and the E5000. Just sounds so good to me.


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> I'm once again basking in the glorious warmth of the iBasso DX229 and the E5000. Just sounds so good to me.



Once again this may just be me but it one is to spend over a grand on a portable rig it should be glorious at minimum, you always have great shots and gears Pinky


----------



## jmills8

PinkyPowers said:


>


Is this your jogging set up ?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> Once again this may just be me but it one is to spend over a grand on a portable rig it should be glorious at minimum, you always have great shots and gears Pinky



You too, man.


----------



## PinkyPowers

jmills8 said:


> Is this your jogging set up ?



lol. Me, exercise?


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Can you stand them up , top to bottom. To get them really tall?


----------



## David Kleinfeld

jmills8 said:


> Can you stand them up , top to bottom. To get them really tall?


No but maybe I can pile a few more in square shape to play jenga with it.


----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


> No but maybe I can pile a few more in square shape to play jenga with it.


Nice idea


----------



## Podster

David Kleinfeld said:


> No but maybe I can pile a few more in square shape to play jenga with it.



I'm diggin' on that green leather case


----------



## Coldheart29

Podster said:


> Ah yes, I've always thought the Final's to be nice iem's however a little plain looking for my taste (vanity has nothing to do with sound quality but some hard heads can't get past that point)
> 
> Today's ensemble: Yet another budget setup which holds it own for the price point


What interconnect is that?


----------



## what? (Sep 24, 2019)

I can hear !!  Good tone (seriously it has some bass !! ?? )  and the highs / kids are acceptable (and eq able) and its really nice to not have ANYTHING on or in my ears.I kinda laughed when I saw the 'ports'  but I also kinda jumped the first time the bass dropped and it was around my neck


----------



## Podster (Sep 24, 2019)

Coldheart29 said:


> What interconnect is that?



Hey Cold, I'll see if I can dig up where I got it from. It's the PAILICCS connectors with Tri-Strand silver wires. IIRC my friend here had a guy who was  making cables some years ago and he said he could build me an all silver ic with the PAILICCS connectors and it was like $28. I'll check with him as he probably keeps far better records than I


----------



## Richsvt

what? said:


> I can hear !!  Good tone (seriously it has some bass !! ?? )  and the highs / kids are acceptable (and eq able) and its really nice to not have ANYTHING on or in my ears.I kinda laughed when I saw the 'ports'  but I also kinda jumped the first time the bass dropped and it was around my neck



Nice the Paw 5000ii around. Not very visible and that's a shame. It can really deliver some great sounds.


----------



## Redcarmoose

David Kleinfeld said:


>


----------



## what?

Redcarmoose said:


>



lmao


----------



## joshuachew

DatDudeNic said:


> How so?


Haha cause of the hig end player with the ultra budget buds. haha nothing wrong with it. I was just making a joke.


----------



## NickleCo

joshuachew said:


> Haha cause of the hig end player with the ultra budget buds. haha nothing wrong with it. I was just making a joke.


oh ahaha yea i just wanted a quick fix in-ear for use at the gym xD


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 25, 2019)

New update made these cans viable again 


  loving that analog feel with dramatic bass


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> have you heard them?





noplsestar said:


> have you heard them?


Demoed it. Its nice with no eq. Is it better then the N8 ? No . Soundwise its better than the sp2000.


----------



## Bingo777

jmills8 said:


> Who going to buy this 6,000 USD dap ?



Looks so ugly. Art of design still sucks in China.


----------



## jmills8

Bingo777 said:


> Looks so ugly. Art of design still sucks in China.


UI is below average. Has very good power for headphones. Great for vocal music. EQ soso , better not use EQ. No 3.5 connection , but has a 4.4. If say 2k price yes a great dap , but its 6k.


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


> UI is below average. Has very good power for headphones. Great for vocal music. EQ soso , better not use EQ. No 3.5 connection , but has a 4.4. If say 2k price yes a great dap , but its 6k.


Oh wow no SE?


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh wow no SE?


Has a 6.5 and a line out and 4.4.


----------



## Bingo777

jmills8 said:


> UI is below average. Has very good power for headphones. Great for vocal music. EQ soso , better not use EQ. No 3.5 connection , but has a 4.4. If say 2k price yes a great dap , but its 6k.



Maybe it's good Chinese but I'm personally getting annoyed,  They want to charge 6k$ ? Fine. But for God sake hire at least some quality artist to make it  look elegant and premium like Sony WM1A/Z. I would be embaressed to put such ugly brick on table in public place - looks ugly, cheap and tasteless ( like Cayin N8) For such money I expect not only perfect sound but also quality industrial design.


----------



## jmills8

Bingo777 said:


> Maybe it's good Chinese but I'm personally getting annoyed,  They want to charge 6k$ ? Fine. But for God sake hire at least some quality artist to make it  look elegant and premium like Sony WM1A/Z. I would be embaressed to put such ugly brick on table in public place - looks ugly, cheap and tasteless ( like Cayin N8) For such money I expect not only perfect sound but also quality industrial design.


Agree , but going by sound alone , its better than the Sony. Its best for vocal music and piano/vocals. For Rock , Jazz , Metal , EDM etc other daps can match it or beat it.


----------



## Bingo777

jmills8 said:


> Agree , but going by sound alone , its better than the Sony. Its best for vocal music and piano/vocals. For Rock , Jazz , Metal , EDM etc other daps can match it or beat it.



For 6000$ you can buy a house in many parts of the world. Or ugly DAP.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Bingo777 said:


> For 6000$ you can buy a house in many parts of the world. Or ugly DAP.


And in some countries you cannot even buy a parking lot for this price


----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


> And in some countries you cannot even buy a parking lot for this price


It sounds better than your Hifiman.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

jmills8 said:


> It sounds better than your Hifiman.



Well i did not hear the LP6 Ti but I do prefer my Hifiman over the N8. That said it would be sad if all enjoy the same.


----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


> Well i did not hear the LP6 Ti but I do prefer my Hifiman over the N8. That said it would be sad if all enjoy the same.


If I listened to female vocals yes your Hifiman would be great , but if I did the LP6TI would be better .


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Sep 25, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> If I listened to female vocals yes your Hifiman would be great , but if I did the LP6TI would be better .



Well if I had the opportunity to try I may go for it. When I bought the Tera Player I did not try before and I was very happy with result, however I tend to be a bit superstitious so LP6 Ti I will probably not buy unless I try first and I am not aware there is a shop selling it in HK and I dont plan to go to Mainland soon.


----------



## wellers73

audio123 said:


> My daily IEMs these days covering both wired & true wireless, Custom Art FIBAE 7 & Sony WF-1000XM3



What kind of case is this?


----------



## audio123

wellers73 said:


> What kind of case is this?


This is the case for Custom Art IEMs, https://thecustomart.com/shop/accessories/zipper-case/


----------



## wellers73

audio123 said:


> This is the case for Custom Art IEMs, https://thecustomart.com/shop/accessories/zipper-case/



Thanks!


----------



## audio123

wellers73 said:


> Thanks!


Glad to be of help!


----------



## Podster

Slummim' again


----------



## lazner

ipod shuffle + zero audio carbo mezzo


----------



## kukkurovaca

ES100->Phatlab Phantasy->GT3 Superbass


----------



## cj3209

AK SP1k to Oriolus BA300s to WA11 to Audeze i4.  Very...transportable...


----------



## Deftone

Podster said:


> Once again this may just be me but it one is to spend over a grand on a portable rig it should be glorious at minimum, you always have great shots and gears Pinky



Well they are free to keep review gear 98% of the time.


----------



## jasonb

Pixel 3a with an M50x with a FiiO BTA10 Bluetooth adapter. For portable it's either this or Galaxy Buds.


----------



## raymogi




----------



## Podster

Deftone said:


> Well they are free to keep review gear 98% of the time.



So true but I just don’t have the time for reviewing and who knows if I’d even be decent at it! I used to do some of the tours with Nik and Vince but kind of fell off the tour wagons and just buy what interest me.


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> AK SP1k to Oriolus BA300s to WA11 to Audeze i4.  Very...transportable...


A MANS set up.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> A MANS set up.



A man with a fanny pack That would be stretching my definition of portable but it is nice


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> A man with a fanny pack That would be stretching my definition of portable but it is nice


Back pack.


----------



## Bingo777

cj3209 said:


> AK SP1k to Oriolus BA300s to WA11 to Audeze i4.  Very...transportable...



What is benefit of adding WA11 ?


----------



## jmills8

Bingo777 said:


> What is benefit of adding WA11 ?


More punch


----------



## cj3209

jmills8 said:


> More punch


Exactly.  It works.  The WA11 slams the bass, the BA300s gives it some warmth.

Not into technical explanations.  Just know what I hear.  I first saw someone doing this and I thought it was a waste until I tried it.


----------



## meomap

cj3209 said:


> Exactly.  It works.  The WA11 slams the bass, the BA300s gives it some warmth.
> 
> Not into technical explanations.  Just know what I hear.  I first saw someone doing this and I thought it was a waste until I tried it.



There is a guy used roughly up to 10 different kinds and designs of portable amps or Super Stack for his enjoyment.


----------



## Devodonaldson

iphone 7 to Monolith portable DAC/Amp pushing Tidal hifi/Masters to LCDi4. Amazing!


----------



## PinkyPowers

The DX229 is exactly what Cayin's YB04 wants. They are magic together.

*A Dove Among Kestrels – A Review of the Cayin YB04*
​


----------



## kdphan

Doing a little cleaning on this fine Sunday


----------



## Xzephyr23

kdphan said:


> Doing a little cleaning on this fine Sunday


Love it


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 29, 2019)

PinkyPowers said:


> The DX229 is exactly what Cayin's YB04 wants. They are magic together.
> 
> *A Dove Among Kestrels – A Review of the Cayin YB04*
> ​



I always have to thank-you for your review on the Noble Encore. Your words fully explained what it is, and it IS just like your review. I would have never purchased without reading your impressions!


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Thought it would be ironic to play Mortal Kombat as I wrap the Z1R with the recommended cable management.


----------



## masterpfa

kdphan said:


> Doing a little cleaning on this fine Sunday




I'm in love


----------



## NickleCo

Devodonaldson said:


> iphone 7 to Monolith portable DAC/Amp pushing Tidal hifi/Masters to LCDi4. Amazing!


Very nice.


----------



## Pricklyears101

From a w550i walkman phone decades ago to this...


----------



## Podster (Oct 1, 2019)

TopNX1 Touched DMG





@kdphan nice collection, I guess one could have a tough time deciding the days adventures


----------



## Redcarmoose

David Kleinfeld said:


>


----------



## fokta

On the Go...


----------



## jmills8 (Oct 2, 2019)

Cowom PM2 , Arrow , Sony 1R iem.


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Oct 2, 2019)

_Empire Ears Spartan-IV ADEL ~ ISN Audio S16 ~ FiiO M9_


----------



## Podster

Blissful


----------



## Deftone

Redcarmoose said:


>



Good luck with anyone trying to get that through an airport.


----------



## ezekiel77

Gentlemen and gentlemen, my thoughts on the venerable Vision Ears VE8.

TLDR it's friggin' good.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22721/


----------



## headfirst




----------



## snapple10




----------



## NickleCo

ezekiel77 said:


> Gentlemen and gentlemen, my thoughts on the venerable Vision Ears VE8.
> 
> TLDR it's friggin' good.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22721/


Man, I really need to demo the ve8 again now that I have an even footing with reference sounding iems. I made a big mistake before when I demoed moreover 6 totl monitors in one go (at the time I was used to zeus' resolution and everything felt boring in comparison).


----------



## raiderkilo

headfirst said:


>


Hi what is the Case? Thanks


----------



## headfirst

raiderkilo said:


> Hi what is the Case? Thanks


It’s the case that comes with the 1more Quad Drivers. It’s actually a nice little case which fits the AP80 for carrying — although I don’t actually use the case for that. I have a small Hidizs carry case that came with the Sonata DAC Cable, which the AP80 happens to fit inside.


----------



## thesheik137 (Oct 4, 2019)

Don't mind the other garbage in this pic:


----------



## kdphan

that's a cool looking keyboard


----------



## floydfan33

M11 to Audeze LCDi3


----------



## vodanhkhack

floydfan33 said:


> M11 to Audeze LCDi3


Nice! What is your EQ setting? How does it sound vd iSine 20 please?


----------



## NickleCo

Goodbye 2.5 to 4.4 adapter hello jh audio adapters lol


----------



## Viszla

One of the best live recording!


----------



## Dobrescu George




----------



## fokta

do people still stack?


----------



## tiddlywinks

Onkyo DPX-1A
Pioneer XPA-700


----------



## raymogi




----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


How are you getting in with the hifiman?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> How are you getting in with the hifiman?


Ha , well UI is the worst. Sound is hot or miss. When it sounds good its good and if it sounds bad its bad. I think a big issue besides the hit or miss sound is battery life.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Ha , well UI is the worst. Sound is hot or miss. When it sounds good its good and if it sounds bad its bad. I think a big issue besides the hit or miss sound is battery life.


How many hours do you get?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> How many hours do you get?


Need more time with it , right now I would be surprised I get 6 hrs.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Need more time with it , right now I would be surprised I get 6 hrs.


Hmm, I've been considering the red version for a while. It's a strange device as hifiman don't really call it a dap


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Hmm, I've been considering the red version for a while. It's a strange device as hifiman don't really call it a dap


Worth a try , hit/miss sound. When it sounds good it sounds good. If it sounds bad it sounds bad. Pros : tiny , powerful , sound , details , blue tooth. Cons : can sound thin on some recordings , need to match it with the right iem/headphone , UI the worst , battery life , no eq , price.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Worth a try , hit/miss sound. When it sounds good it sounds good. If it sounds bad it sounds bad. Pros : tiny , powerful , sound , details , blue tooth. Cons : can sound thin on some recordings , need to match it with the right iem/headphone , UI the worst , battery life , no eq , price.


Matter of interest have you demo dx160 yet?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Matter of interest have you demo dx160 yet?


Ha , I will never demo that. Come out saying its better than the more expensive dx220 ?


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Ha , I will never demo that. Come out saying its better than the more expensive dx220 ?


Lol I know. I was waiting for you to tell them!


----------



## David Kleinfeld

More transportable than portable but was experimenting Tera & WA8.  Works very well together.


----------



## gazzington

David Kleinfeld said:


> More transportable than portable but was experimenting Tera & WA8.  Works very well together.


How does the tera compare soundwise to the lotoo and hifiman players?


----------



## David Kleinfeld

gazzington said:


> How does the tera compare soundwise to the lotoo and hifiman players?


LPGT is absolutely great, but Tera is one of my favorite, I enjoy listening to it more. It reproduces sound in a way which makes it more natural than LPGT , Hifiman is also very good in this respect but to me a bit more fatiguing to listen as more bassy. I read recently some post of people who bought Tera when it started stating that at that time it was one of the best but not the best. Best is very subjective, but to me using relatively recent IEMs and comparing with other flagship daps I can say its sound is certainly one of the most pleasing I have heard.


----------



## gazzington

David Kleinfeld said:


> LPGT is absolutely great, but Tera is one of my favorite, I enjoy listening to it more. It reproduces sound in a way which makes it more natural than LPGT , Hifiman is also very good in this respect but to me a bit more fatiguing to listen as more bassy. I read recently some post of people who bought Tera when it started stating that at that time it was one of the best but not the best. Best is very subjective, but to me using relatively recent IEMs and comparing with other flagship daps I can say its sound is certainly one of the most pleasing I have heard.


Thank you for your reply. I have the lpgt which I like very much but am considering the tera. What iems do you find work well with it?


----------



## jmills8

David Kleinfeld said:


> LPGT is absolutely great, but Tera is one of my favorite, I enjoy listening to it more. It reproduces sound in a way which makes it more natural than LPGT , Hifiman is also very good in this respect but to me a bit more fatiguing to listen as more bassy. I read recently some post of people who bought Tera when it started stating that at that time it was one of the best but not the best. Best is very subjective, but to me using relatively recent IEMs and comparing with other flagship daps I can say its sound is certainly one of the most pleasing I have heard.


R2R bassy ? It has bass , but it aint bassy. I paired it with the th900 which is bassy and the Sony 1R which is bassy and niether were that bassy.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

gazzington said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have the lpgt which I like very much but am considering the tera. What iems do you find work well with it?


Fw10000 works best for me with an upgrade on the cable. U18t also is a great pairing. Anyway, if you can I recommend you try first before buying.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

jmills8 said:


> R2R bassy ? It has bass , but it aint bassy. I paired it with the th900 which is bassy and the Sony 1R which is bassy and niether were that bassy.


Comparatively hifiman has more sub bass , that is just my perception and some may prefer it this way indeed. I enjoy hifiman very much but for long session I prefer tp as I find it more relaxing. Again I acknowledge it is very subjective.


----------



## karloil

Making things as simple as possible


----------



## jmills8

R2R , TH900


----------



## F700

Fibae Black & Calyx M


----------



## subguy812

Layla Aion...Kann Cube


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Aiwa walkman with JVC HA-FX101.

I’m  kinda surprised for a type 1 cassette the tape is almost black and translucent considering that what should be in a type 2/4 reel.

Also the volume out is so loud on this long I just had to move the volume dial a few mm to get adequate volume.


----------



## Podster




----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


>


Solaris?


----------



## Podster (Oct 8, 2019)

gazzington said:


> Solaris?



Sir yes sir This may have been a better shot of them Gazz!


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Sir yes sir This may have been a better shot of them Gazz!


What are they like?


----------



## Podster (Oct 8, 2019)

gazzington said:


> What are they like?



Like Den said in Heavy Metal when he looked down into his britches.......................................Um BIG LOL





Can't say for sure since I don't have another $1.5K iem to compare them too, they sound really nice with a good source but like crap out of an iPhone! Gorgeous to look at, touch, build is awesome but IMHO not worth $1460 more than my KZ-ZS7's I guess if you have the clout and want some bragging rights they are very nice universals but for me anything other than maybe a really nice CIEM I have trouble going over $350 of my hard earned cash. Now with that said I'm sure they are many a reviewers dream but I have a conscience I have to live with and we won't even bring the SWMBO into this I'm just test driving these along with the Atlas and Polaris II from a friend, I just have a very hard time taking a portable iem leap past the $350/$500 mark as I don't hear nor can justify the asking price on either the Solaris or Atlas. Even the Polaris II (My personal fave of the three) which you can get for $399 is pushing it for me when I have a sweet sounding 12 BA that cost me less than $300. Guess it's all in what one can afford and justify to themselves really For me 15% better does not equate to 5 times as much! As always this is such a subjective hobby, we all hear them differently and of course I may not know #*$% from shinola

Team CA


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Like Den said in Heavy Metal when he looked down into his britches.......................................Um BIG LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really useful information thanks. I have expensive daps but find it hard to blow big money on iems. I was considering Solaris, Andromeda and atlas but it's so much money. I spent fair bit on my zeniths and s8 freedoms but equally have £30 blon 03 which sound great. Out of all your budget models which sound closest to the Solaris and atlas?


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> That's really useful information thanks. I have expensive daps but find it hard to blow big money on iems. I was considering Solaris, Andromeda and atlas but it's so much money. I spent fair bit on my zeniths and s8 freedoms but equally have £30 blon 03 which sound great. Out of all your budget models which sound closest to the Solaris and atlas?



Now you are really going to get me into deep water with the Big Boys around here For my old ears I prefer my Zenith's to these Solaris's and my M5-1D's, A4's, 9 Tail's, IDUN's and HQ-12's all romp the $1300 Atlas (Not to mention I find them to be ugly and cheap looking and yes of course I know everyone's MMV) but your just asking me, my I  Come to think of it you can have all 5 I mentioned for about $200 less than the Atlas I do prefer the build and finish on the Polaris II compared to my ZS7's but once again I don't feel they are worth 6-7 times as much either. OK guys, Flame On


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Now you are really going to get me into deep water with the Big Boys around here For my old ears I prefer my Zenith's to these Solaris's and my M5-1D's, A4's, 9 Tail's, IDUN's and HQ-12's all romp the $1300 Atlas (Not to mention I find them to be ugly and cheap looking and yes of course I know everyone's MMV) but your just asking me, my I  Come to think of it you can have all 5 I mentioned for about $200 less than the Atlas I do prefer the build and finish on the Polaris II compared to my ZS7's but once again I don't feel they are worth 6-7 times as much either. OK guys, Flame On


It's good to read this as it can save a fortune.


----------



## 40lb

Podster said:


> Now you are really going to get me into deep water with the Big Boys around here For my old ears I prefer my Zenith's to these Solaris's and my M5-1D's, A4's, 9 Tail's, IDUN's and HQ-12's all romp the $1300 Atlas (Not to mention I find them to be ugly and cheap looking and yes of course I know everyone's MMV) but your just asking me, my I  Come to think of it you can have all 5 I mentioned for about $200 less than the Atlas I do prefer the build and finish on the Polaris II compared to my ZS7's but once again I don't feel they are worth 6-7 times as much either. OK guys, Flame On


Honestly my first thought was this, "oh hey it's Podster again... Wait is that the Solaris? Who are you what have you done with Podster?"


----------



## kukkurovaca

Podster said:


> Now you are really going to get me into deep water with the Big Boys around here For my old ears I prefer my Zenith's to these Solaris's and my M5-1D's, A4's, 9 Tail's, IDUN's and HQ-12's all romp the $1300 Atlas (Not to mention I find them to be ugly and cheap looking and yes of course I know everyone's MMV) but your just asking me, my I  Come to think of it you can have all 5 I mentioned for about $200 less than the Atlas I do prefer the build and finish on the Polaris II compared to my ZS7's but once again I don't feel they are worth 6-7 times as much either. OK guys, Flame On



As you've already stepped in it, do you have a take on sounstage specifically on the Solaris vs. your less expensive IEMs? : )


----------



## gazzington

40lb said:


> Honestly my first thought was this, "oh hey it's Podster again... Wait is that the Solaris? Who are you what have you done with Podster?"


Lol that's what I first thought too!


----------



## Podster (Oct 8, 2019)

kukkurovaca said:


> As you've already stepped in it, do you have a take on sounstage specifically on the Solaris vs. your less expensive IEMs? : )



Let's remember these are 63 year old ears with some serious miles on them (flight lines can be murder on them, Air Force '76 to '80), the Solaris is extremely efficient with a killer top end so for many a bass lover you could call them bright but they are actually precise, accurate and require little juice to drive. As far as sound stage I don't find them any wider, deeper or taller than my Kinera's, actually the five I mentioned can get very close to the Solaris if not match it with those that give filter options (A4's/9 Tail's). I'm in them right now being fed by my Tomahawk off my Shanling M2 and for my (let me stress 4 MY) ears they are no better sounding than my R1 Zenith's at 1/3rd the price or better for those that may have gotten a Bob (last Chance) deal LOL

For Pod followers (I should be flattered but then again you could be needing to find a better way to spend yo time) I have not lost my mind or sense of getting the best for less besides I find great joy in any and all portable sub $350, take my 5 mentioned and throw in a ZSX and Brain Wavz B400 and IMHO for the same Solaris $1500 have 7 times as much fun Pod logic, go figure

Let me reiterate I am extremely grateful to get the chance to hear these and Pod was very close to actually taking the Rai Penta plunge but these CA's have brought me to the realization I'm just a non-reviewing working stiff who already borders on silly/crazy with what I've already collected.

So as not to keep straying this will really raise some hairs but I will say these sure make a $36 DAP sound a lot more expensive


----------



## blockchainhero

Really more (trans)portable -


----------



## Mega7766

Fiio X1 plugged into an A3 amp, powering a pair of HD6XX


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Podster

I'm not 100% sure but I think there is some kind of penalty or Cardinal Rule about putting these together as a rig


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think there is some kind of penalty or Cardinal Rule about putting these together as a rig


Love it podster! You can buy the whole package for about £1500. Lol £50 in the dap


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Love it podster! You can buy the whole package for about £1500. Lol £50 in the dap



Hey now, let's don't discount that sweet (under appreciated) Xduoo XQ-10 amp there buddy LOL However the combo still only cost $65.60 in comparison to that $1499, of course for me the Polaris II sounds better on it than the Solaris and that would seem a little more reasonable since from early on in my Audio Enthusiast life the majority of funds always seemed to go to the speakers Truth be told this little $41 rig is better listening than 99% of the buying public will ever listen too


----------



## Podster

While I'm blowing skirts up I've tried everything I've got with these and for me they are or would not even be worth $300 Oh no he deent The Atlas just does not do a thing for me and I know a whole heaping crowd loves them but it just goes to show how differently we all hear them, of course 50 people in this thread alone have determined Pod can't hear





You just never know what YOU will hear on any given day and any given rig! Of the 3 CA's I've been enjoying the least expensive one suits my taste far better than the two $1K plus models WARNING: Opinion subject to change without prior notice





We are still on the Portable Rig thread right


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Hey now, let's don't discount that sweet (under appreciated) Xduoo XQ-10 amp there buddy LOL However the combo still only cost $65.60 in comparison to that $1499, of course for me the Polaris II sounds better on it than the Solaris and that would seem a little more reasonable since from early on in my Audio Enthusiast life the majority of funds always seemed to go to the speakers Truth be told this little $41 rig is better listening than 99% of the buying public will ever listen too


Lol apologies I missed the


Podster said:


> Hey now, let's don't discount that sweet (under appreciated) Xduoo XQ-10 amp there buddy LOL However the combo still only cost $65.60 in comparison to that $1499, of course for me the Polaris II sounds better on it than the Solaris and that would seem a little more reasonable since from early on in my Audio Enthusiast life the majority of funds always seemed to go to the speakers Truth be told this little $41 rig is better listening than 99% of the buying public will ever listen too


lol apologies I missed the amp. Why do you prefer the Polaris?  Ahh classic Sony iem. Best £6 I ever spent.


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Lol apologies I missed the
> 
> lol apologies I missed the amp. Why do you prefer the Polaris?  Ahh classic Sony iem. Best £6 I ever spent.



Just seems to have a fuller sound for me and of course compared to the upper models they are much warmer but for me I prefer warm to critical as I'm not sitting behind a sound board working sliders Now before the cage rattlers get going remember this is just Pods old ears and hearing for reference but honestly for the price these can't be beat, my apologies to anyone with small ears


----------



## bmichels




----------



## Ryokan (Oct 9, 2019)

My humble set up.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Fully burned-in and basking in such lavishness.

DX160>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>JOMO Quatre

The new DX160 is mighty in dynamics and clarity, sounding incredibly high-end. It has a full and complete sound that I'm really digging.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I make no claims about the audiophile credentials of the Switch Lite as a source, but this game(Sayonara Wild Hearts), as the kids say, slaps.


----------



## fsi22

kukkurovaca said:


> I make no claims about the audiophile credentials of the Switch Lite as a source, but this game(Sayonara Wild Hearts), as the kids say, slaps.




Flawless Victory


----------



## subguy812




----------



## Devodonaldson

kukkurovaca said:


> I make no claims about the audiophile credentials of the Switch Lite as a source, but this game(Sayonara Wild Hearts), as the kids say, slaps.


Will audibly slap even better with an es100 or btr3 connected via USB to serve your audio needs. That audio jack is horrendous, and I always plug in my btr3 to handle audio duties to play my wonderful Switch games


----------



## kukkurovaca

Devodonaldson said:


> Will audibly slap even better with an es100 or btr3 connected via USB to serve your audio needs. That audio jack is horrendous, and I always plug in my btr3 to handle audio duties to play my wonderful Switch games



Fine, fine, let the gods of stacking be appeased


----------



## Kundi (Oct 10, 2019)

Does the DX160 have a microsd slot?


----------



## jmills8

Kundi said:


> Does the DX160 have a microsd slot?


Ha , why wouldnt it ? Does it sound better than the dx220 ?


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Just seems to have a fuller sound for me and of course compared to the upper models they are much warmer but for me I prefer warm to critical as I'm not sitting behind a sound board working sliders Now before the cage rattlers get going remember this is just Pods old ears and hearing for reference but honestly for the price these can't be beat, my apologies to anyone with small ears


Here's an idea. Out of all the lower price iems you've tried, which sound closest to the Solaris?


----------



## Devodonaldson

kukkurovaca said:


> Fine, fine, let the gods of stacking be appeased


Haha. But it sounds so much better and makes gaming more immersive.


----------



## fokta (Oct 10, 2019)

Once upon a time...
The Hybrids...

glad there's a fellow who have almost the same...
Solaris
TFZ King.
Polaris V1

Still using it all...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Kundi said:


> Does the DX160 have a microsd slot?



It does.


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Here's an idea. Out of all the lower price iems you've tried, which sound closest to the Solaris?



Dang you Gazz, you really are trying to get me flamed hard here! As Sheriff Bart & Waco said "I must, I must", now before I make these statements I have no issue saying yes the CA's (Solaris & Polaris II) do sound better and are built to a higher standing but like all commodities it's in what the buyer is willing to spend on their ROI but as a middle income working stiff (plus what I consider logical) no matter if they are better for my money they are not IMHO worth almost 38 times the KZ ZS10 Pro just like to me the Polaris II is not worth 10 times more than a ZS7. The CA's are more efficient but with just a touch more of VU you get 80/85% of the CA's vs. KZ then of course you have bragging rights. For me anything happening to a $350 iem is devastating so I'd probably lose my mind should anything ever happen to a pair costing $1500 (lost/forgotten, stolen or heaven forbid any kind of product failure) as opposed to the same thing happening to a $50 iem. 

This hobby like so many is subjective and based on ones own justification system, 99.9% of the music listening public think we are crazy for spending $50 on an in-ear so when you look at it that way we have a bunch of friggin' crazy, disease riddin' maniac's here but it's OK cause it still beats a multitude of other things one could be doing or spending their time on. After spending over $20K on my main home rig some 20 + years ago and realizing just how much time I even get with it I like to feel I've learned a little when it come to portable and reaching nirvana is just a myth cause from day to day week to week mood to mood music is going to sound/hit everyone differently. For me I'd rather enjoy buying lower with less expectations and being surprised more, stressed less and truthfully probably enjoying myself just as much as if I had owned the most expensive DAP/IEM (more than likely CIEM) one could buy. 

Now to really make it real most of the guys (Reviewers) who own all these sweet rigs never paid a dime for the goods they keep just for creating sales for these manufacturers, I'm sure not without fault cause I've surely spent over $5K in portable but with that said I have 13 DAPS, 6 iDevices, 7 portable amps, over 36 pair of iem's and half dozen cans so I can't sling too much mud I just like to bring things into perspective sort of like Anton Ego? Ratatouille is a peasants meal but where that first bite took Anton is where I go with a multitude of my rigs. Now what's a manufacturers favorite two words..........................................HYPE TRAIN" baby 

I still have issues with those who say a Hybrid DD/BA combo has so much better bass (I'm for sure no bass-head) than an all BA I've been back in my BA-10's all morning and for me they hold there own against anything I own and for $76 exceed most 

I do find this cut perfect for this post too


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Just updated to 3.02 my 1Z, I am not planning to do it on 1A but the result on 1Z is magnificent. This combo 1Z + Titan Ag + IER-Z1R is probably the best synergy I have heard on portable devices.


----------



## Podster

David Kleinfeld said:


> Just updated to 3.02 my 1Z, I am not planning to do it on 1A but the result on 1Z is magnificent. This combo 1Z + Titan Ag + IER-Z1R is probably the best synergy I have heard on portable devices.



It is a beauty David and that ELP Tarkus album should sound excellent on a $7500 plus rig


----------



## boblauer

PinkyPowers said:


> Fully burned-in and basking in such lavishness.
> 
> DX160>plusSound X8 Silver+Gold>JOMO Quatre
> 
> The new DX160 is mighty in dynamics and clarity, sounding incredibly high-end. It has a full and complete sound that I'm really digging.


Million dollar question for me, whats the battery life like? Can you get 8 hours balanced, normal screen usage/volume out of it?


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Million dollar question for me, whats the battery life like? Can you get 8 hours balanced, normal screen usage/volume out of it?



Yo Bobster, I bet Pinky will provide that for you for no less than $999999.99


----------



## PinkyPowers

boblauer said:


> Million dollar question for me, whats the battery life like? Can you get 8 hours balanced, normal screen usage/volume out of it?



I haven't done a hard battery test yet. But after a few hours of listening today, it's done fairly well. I've certainly seen worse. It's better than the DX200 with AMP8. WAY better. Talking about battery drain, of course.


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Dang you Gazz, you really are trying to get me flamed hard here! As Sheriff Bart & Waco said "I must, I must", now before I make these statements I have no issue saying yes the CA's (Solaris & Polaris II) do sound better and are built to a higher standing but like all commodities it's in what the buyer is willing to spend on their ROI but as a middle income working stiff (plus what I consider logical) no matter if they are better for my money they are not IMHO worth almost 38 times the KZ ZS10 Pro just like to me the Polaris II is not worth 10 times more than a ZS7. The CA's are more efficient but with just a touch more of VU you get 80/85% of the CA's vs. KZ then of course you have bragging rights. For me anything happening to a $350 iem is devastating so I'd probably lose my mind should anything ever happen to a pair costing $1500 (lost/forgotten, stolen or heaven forbid any kind of product failure) as opposed to the same thing happening to a $50 iem.
> 
> This hobby like so many is subjective and based on ones own justification system, 99.9% of the music listening public think we are crazy for spending $50 on an in-ear so when you look at it that way we have a bunch of friggin' crazy, disease riddin' maniac's here but it's OK cause it still beats a multitude of other things one could be doing or spending their time on. After spending over $20K on my main home rig some 20 + years ago and realizing just how much time I even get with it I like to feel I've learned a little when it come to portable and reaching nirvana is just a myth cause from day to day week to week mood to mood music is going to sound/hit everyone differently. For me I'd rather enjoy buying lower with less expectations and being surprised more, stressed less and truthfully probably enjoying myself just as much as if I had owned the most expensive DAP/IEM (more than likely CIEM) one could buy.
> 
> ...


This is a great post. I realised something a few weeks ago when I spent £250 on those Sony Bluetooth headphones xm3. I was thinking these will do for cheap day to day headphones. I then suddenly thought what the heck happened to me, these are not cheap headphones. Weirdly they sound great too. But that's besides the point. I used to think for a long time before buying a fiio X5. Now I have a sp1000, lpgt, n8, wm1a and n6ii. It's absolutely silly. I've become addicted to trying out new daps. I need to go back to basics which is still audio to a higher level than most music lovers


----------



## boblauer

PinkyPowers said:


> I haven't done a hard battery test yet. But after a few hours of listening today, it's done fairly well. I've certainly seen worse. It's better than the DX200 with AMP8. WAY better. Talking about battery drain, of course.


That is my concern, sound wise everyone seems to concur on that but I don't want  6 hours of life with the volume at 50% and the screen in use no matter how it sounds. I only use a DAP at work or when out and about. Would love to hear about some real world battery life amounts.


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> This is a great post. I realised something a few weeks ago when I spent £250 on those Sony Bluetooth headphones xm3. I was thinking these will do for cheap day to day headphones. I then suddenly thought what the heck happened to me, these are not cheap headphones. Weirdly they sound great too. But that's besides the point. I used to think for a long time before buying a fiio X5. Now I have a sp1000, lpgt, n8, wm1a and n6ii. It's absolutely silly. I've become addicted to trying out new daps. I need to go back to basics which is still audio to a higher level than most music lovers



Well just realize even music lovers don't make up 1/3 of the planets population so once again you are way (what was that DAP count again) way way ahead of most for sure. Like my Man Cave rig I also over spent in relation to time (life do get in the way) spent enjoying the benefits of it all but like all the rest of us we can boast we have/own it all LOL Once again truth be told I'll be working away at my desk and just enjoying the dog out of this rig that's less than a nice dinner for two This time the Pod's in the ears and not the Apple device but these Hungry Panda specials deliver all one needs to enjoy ones favorite tunes, crazy for $36 I can also load up and play dozen's of movies too


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Well just realize even music lovers don't make up 1/3 of the planets population so once again you are way (what was that DAP count again) way way ahead of most for sure. Like my Man Cave rig I also over spent in relation to time (life do get in the way) spent enjoying the benefits of it all but like all the rest of us we can boast we have/own it all LOL Once again truth be told I'll be working away at my desk and just enjoying the dog out of this rig that's less than a nice dinner for two This time the Pod's in the ears and not the Apple device but these Hungry Panda specials deliver all one needs to enjoy ones favorite tunes, crazy for $36 I can also load up and play dozen's of movies too


Yeah I spent way too much on daps but do not require any more for a good long while, unless they are very cheap. Iem wise I've never spent huge. My favourite are zeniths, oBravo Cupid's and fearless s8f but have had a lot of fun with blon 03


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Yeah I spent way too much on daps but do not require any more for a good long while, unless they are very cheap. Iem wise I've never spent huge. My favourite are zeniths, oBravo Cupid's and fearless s8f but have had a lot of fun with blon 03



I think the Zenith's on Drop right now for $275 is one of the best bargains in Universals period, easily hang if not best many a $500 to $800 (maybe even $1299 but not mentioning any particular manufacturer) IMHO


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> I think the Zenith's on Drop right now for $275 is one of the best bargains in Universals period, easily hang if not best many a $500 to $800 (maybe even $1299 but not mentioning any particular manufacturer) IMHO


Have you ordered the rah iem coming out next month? I have as I like the zenith so much.


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Have you ordered the rah iem coming out next month? I have as I like the zenith so much.



No sir and I gave a good friend my R1's when Bob sent me my Zenith's and since I still have my Delta II's, Master's and Icarus III's I chose to go with the LZ A6's for a iem with a piezo as another good buddy who I trust and know he and I kind of have the same profile for what we like. Can't wait for those to get to me as I'm sure you are excited about your Rah's


----------



## PinkyPowers

Podster said:


> No sir and I gave a good friend my R1's when Bob sent me my Zenith's and since I still have my Delta II's, Master's and Icarus III's I chose to go with the LZ A6's for a iem with a piezo as another good buddy who I trust and know he and I kind of have the same profile for what we like. Can't wait for those to get to me as I'm sure you are excited about your Rah's



I believe Bob is sending me the R2. He says its the best thing he's ever created thus far.


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> I believe Bob is sending me the R2. He says its the best thing he's ever created thus far.



Now Pinkster, I probably either heard that or he has previously printed that about numerous releases over the years! I'm actually thinking they were in succession LOL

Sure hope I can catch a cold one with you next time I'm in KC


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_Empire Ears Spartan-IV ADEL ~ Effect Audio Ares II ~ FiiO M9 _


----------



## PinkyPowers (Oct 10, 2019)

Podster said:


> Sure hope I can catch a cold one with you next time I'm in KC



Anytime, man.



Gédéon Molle said:


> _Empire Ears Spartan-IV ADEL ~ Effect Audio Ares II ~ FiiO M9 _



Ah, Spartan. I haven't listened to them in a while. Excellent sound for a thoroughly decent price.


----------



## PinkyPowers

And look what he made me do.

DX160>Spartan


----------



## singleended5863

PinkyPowers said:


> And look what he made me do.
> 
> DX160>Spartan





PinkyPowers said:


> And look what he made me do.
> 
> DX160>Spartan



How do they sound together?


----------



## PinkyPowers

singleended5863 said:


> How do they sound together?



Allow me to quote myself from the iBasso thread. 



PinkyPowers said:


> The DX160 with Empire Ears Spartan IV is insanely transparent and natural sounding, and won't ravage your finances. Seriously, this setup doesn't sound like gear, but actually being there for a live performance. Love it!


----------



## subguy812 (Oct 10, 2019)

Surprise hit my door..Dita Dream XLS. What a beautiful package, classy. Tonight will be a great night of listening.


----------



## singleended5863

PinkyPowers said:


> Allow me to quote myself from the iBasso thread.



What cable are you using between the DX160 and Spartan IV?


----------



## PinkyPowers

singleended5863 said:


> What cable are you using between the DX160 and Spartan IV?



Don't even know where I got it. Maybe... maybe it came with the FIBAE BLACK? Don't know. It's not special. Just thin, light and single-ended, so Spartan could be picked up and taken at the drop of hat and feel invisible to wear.


----------



## NickleCo

subguy812 said:


> Layla Aion...Kann Cube


How do you like the aion? And if you have, how does it compare to thr former layla?


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


>


Not budget anymore i see


----------



## NickleCo

40lb said:


> Honestly my first thought was this, "oh hey it's Podster again... Wait is that the Solaris? Who are you what have you done with Podster?"


Same thoughts lol, i thought someone copied pods style of taking pics.


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Same thoughts lol, i thought someone copied pods style of taking pics.



LOL, plus they bought my desktop amp too I’m still more budget than anything else, these just passed thru in a mini tour. I resisted at first and then decided to see what all the hoopla was about.


----------



## subguy812 (Oct 12, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> How do you like the aion? And if you have, how does it compare to thr former layla?


So far I am loving it. I had the original when they first came out. From my own memory it would be impossible to give a comparison. I got these because of the ergonomic shell the first Layla were like Frankenstein bolts coming out of my ears. I could never achieve a seal and the weight was too much. When I would fiddle with them enough to actually achieve a seal, I would lose the seal in minutes. I found my self fiddling with them more than anything.

The Aion is comfortable and I achieve a seal easily each time. The sound is top tier all of the way. It is a signature that is really checking my boxes.


----------



## NickleCo

late night easy listening.


----------



## oneula

a couple of faves for work and on the go


----------



## fokta




----------



## vodanhkhack

fokta said:


>


How does the Shanling M5s pair with your _CFA SOLARIS?_


----------



## fokta (Oct 11, 2019)

vodanhkhack said:


> How does the Shanling M5s pair with your _CFA SOLARIS?_


the appropriate answer will be in this impression
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new...ressions-thread.663051/page-271#post-15240959

short point M5s pair with Solaris, IMO:
- Solaris with Shanling M5s, Bright sound sig compare to DX221mk2(New FW) neutral tends to bright. without CA custom eartip
- If you get good seal or use custom eartip like me, somehow the Bass, mid bass & Sub bass : Weighted, enough punch and detail. (yeah, that's custom eartip make Bright DAP may have Bass).
- better manage a bit of Hiss then DX221mk2.
- Soundstage, and micro detail in Mid/Vocal and Treble/ Upper High, DX221mk2 is more. so DX221mk2 precieve more airy and clarity.


----------



## JCKH




----------



## jmills8

JCKH said:


>


I like them but I rather they be 10x lighter


----------



## ThomasHK

Bit of mix up in setups. Hugo 2 in da house. Selling SE100. Keeping SR15 for small form factor on the go. Hugo for in house transportable.


----------



## joshuachew

Bringing out a classic tonight... Fed by the SP2000


----------



## davidcotton

Wow you have short ear canals going by those monitors!


----------



## ThomasHK

oneula said:


>



What is that gold cable on the left? Nice construction on that.


----------



## NickleCo

These cables made me think otherwise of the wm1a's SE output. It sounds so goooooood


----------



## oneula

ThomasHK said:


> What is that gold cable on the left? Nice construction on that.



I think its the Linsoul 8 core from Amazon


----------



## TheHighlander

Nice paring.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 15, 2019)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/han-sound-audio-zentoo.23993/reviews#review-22783

Han Sound has just raised the bar for entry cable upgrades.
$158USD with 4.4mm Pentaconn.


----------



## Deftone

Podster said:


> Now to really make it real most of the guys (Reviewers) who own all these sweet rigs never paid a dime for the goods they keep just for creating sales for these manufacturers.



Couldn't be more true words spoken on headfi right there. Good man.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/han-sound-audio-zentoo.23993/reviews#review-22783
> 
> Han Sound has just raised the bar for entry cable upgrades.
> $158USD with 4.4mm Pentaconn.



Well for sure any $500+ iem/ciem deserves a cable this nice

That's just fake news @Deftone  Brought to you by those dirty Dems LOL

Oops IDUN-It Again


----------



## nc8000




----------



## NickleCo

nc8000 said:


>


I need that case in my life lol


----------



## NickleCo

Prolly the only iem ive ever owned that only sounds good with foams


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> Prolly the only iem ive ever owned that only sounds good with foams


It has sharp treble.


----------



## Pricklyears101

DatDudeNic said:


> I need that case in my life lol


Yea I'm interested as well. Looks dope


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 15, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> It has sharp treble.


Not really, its the exact opposite for me. It is way too smooth kinda reminds me of the signature of the earsonics es2. It needs foams due to the immense driver flex it produces also foams make it sound less of the es2 and more of the nova with the analog like sound.

It also sounds good with spinfits but again, the driver flex...


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> Not really, its the exact opposite for me. It is way too smooth kinda reminds me of the signature of the earsonics es2. It needs foams due to the immense driver flex it produces also foams make it sound less of the es2 and more of the nova with the analog like sound.
> 
> It also sounds good woth spinfits but again, the driver flex...


Ooook


----------



## Obukhov

Colorfly C4 (SymmCat Mod) + 64 A12T


----------



## jmills8

Obukhov said:


> Colorfly C4 (SymmCat Mod) + 64 A12T


Cowon - Iriver - Colorfly - Hifiman were my first four daps.


----------



## Obukhov

jmills8 said:


> Cowon - Iriver - Colorfly - Hifiman were my first four daps.


Hifiman, i love it 


 
Hifiman 801 FullSymmMod + 64audio U3


----------



## jmills8

Obukhov said:


> Hifiman, i love it
> 
> Hifiman 801 FullSymmMod + 64audio U3


601 , 602 , 801 , r2r


----------



## RONJA MESCO

About time I got in on this fun....  Plenue 2 > Teac HA-p50 on Optical > KZ ZS10 Pro


----------



## Obukhov

iPhone, Hugo, JH


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 17, 2019)

*"hiccup*"


----------



## Obukhov

EarStudio ES100 + Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## danblakemore

So as a new by I first went with a fiio M9. That soon went back, my word was it slow ...

now with a hiby r5 and campfire audio comets, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## PinkyPowers

The DITA Audio Dream XLS is in the house for testing!

My first impressions are of perfect neutrality. By that I mean a natural neutrality, with warmth and smoothness imbuing all regions, and nothing is exaggerated.

It's like a quality cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## kdphan

PinkyPowers said:


> The DITA Audio Dream XLS is in the house for testing!
> 
> My first impressions are of perfect neutrality. By that I mean a natural neutrality, with warmth and smoothness imbuing all regions, and nothing is exaggerated.
> 
> It's like a quality cup of Earl Grey.


That new cable looks so much better than the older Truth cable


----------



## jmills8

PinkyPowers said:


> The DITA Audio Dream XLS is in the house for testing!
> 
> My first impressions are of perfect neutrality. By that I mean a natural neutrality, with warmth and smoothness imbuing all regions, and nothing is exaggerated.
> 
> It's like a quality cup of Earl Grey.


N6II


----------



## PinkyPowers

kdphan said:


> That new cable looks so much better than the older Truth cable



It's still not my favorite, but yes, it's infinitely better than their older cables.


----------



## kdphan

PinkyPowers said:


> It's still not my favorite, but yes, it's infinitely better than their older cables.


i'll just wait til @SeeSax gets bored of the XLS


----------



## SeeSax

kdphan said:


> i'll just wait til @SeeSax gets bored of the XLS



Mine comes in the mail tomorrow, so, I will obviously ping you Monday with a good price...


----------



## Obukhov

Hyla CE-5, Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## 435279

Yep, exactly this.


----------



## SeeSax

How did I never see this thread until now...

U18T, Labkable Titan Au, Cayin N6ii

 

-Collin-


----------



## Obukhov

QP1R + InEar SD-2


----------



## PinkyPowers

SeeSax said:


> How did I never see this thread until now...
> 
> U18T, Labkable Titan Au, Cayin N6ii
> 
> ...



How indeed. It's one the longest-running threads of all time.


----------



## subguy812

Today is Kann Cube/Layla Aion day...while I continue to season the Dita Dream XLS


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 19, 2019)

subguy812 said:


> Today is Kann Cube/Layla Aion day...while I continue to season the Dita Dream XLS


Probably the most beautiful set of in-ears I've ever seen.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

subguy812 said:


> Today is Kann Cube/Layla Aion day...while I continue to season the Dita Dream XLS


How you liking the Kube? I want to get one at some point...but I hope they have another color edition soon like their other players have. I'm starting to move away from players with standard black or grey box looks


----------



## RONJA MESCO

DatDudeNic said:


> Probably the most beautiful set of in ears I'e ever seen.


so true


----------



## yorosello (Oct 20, 2019)

Please forgive me if someone had posted the same pictures of the TFZ No. 3 here before me. I just wanted to share how beautiful the No. 3 for me.


----------



## Devodonaldson

yorosello said:


> Please forgive me, if someone had posted the pictures of TFZ No. 3 here before me. I just wanted to show how beautiful the No. 3 for me.


Have these, love them, blame the for making my wallet lighter. First dynamic driver iem I ever had. Because of it, I ended up getting CA Solaris a couple months later, which is a hybrid.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 20, 2019)

Devodonaldson said:


> Have these, love them, blame the for making my wallet lighter. First dynamic driver iem I ever had. Because of it, I ended up getting CA Solaris a couple months later, which is a hybrid.



Well, I just got them a few days ago & I think this is my 2nd DD IEM after TFZ T2 Galaxy. They did sound great, better than the T2 Galaxy & ZSN Pro. But I hope I could try out the CA Solaris in the future too. How do they sound like by the way? They must be hella good with such price tag


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 20, 2019)

Just a simple entry-fi set up


----------



## Devodonaldson

yorosello said:


> Well, I just got them a few days ago & I think this is my 2nd DD IEM after TFZ T2 Galaxy. They did sound great, better than the T2 Galaxy & ZSN Pro. But I hope I could try out the CA Solaris in the future too. How do they sound like by the way? They must be hella good with such price tag


Honestly, I love them. I was worried for a sec, cuz people on forums were calling them bass light, but they are anything but! Not as massive as no. 3, but much better textured. Mids and highs are awesome. I got a slightly used pair for $1000, no tax, so big discount in my book. I've been looking to stop buying headphones and iems, so I went big. Solaris, and LCDi4 to go with my Audioquest Nighthawk, and Night owls. My one other headphone is the Meze 99 Noir, cuz I just love the black, and it's my favorite looking headphone. All in all, I'm done, only change I'll make may be with sources at some point later. My next eventual purchase will be an Android based DAP with bit-perfect output, but I need one that would sound close to or better than my mojo, and also have adjustable eq. So, I'll see what drops next year.


----------



## joshuachew

Sometimes you just gotta take it easy.... 
SP2000. DHC Silver. VE8.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## yorosello

Devodonaldson said:


> Honestly, I love them. I was worried for a sec, cuz people on forums were calling them bass light, but they are anything but! Not as massive as no. 3, but much better textured. Mids and highs are awesome. I got a slightly used pair for $1000, no tax, so big discount in my book. I've been looking to stop buying headphones and iems, so I went big. Solaris, and LCDi4 to go with my Audioquest Nighthawk, and Night owls. My one other headphone is the Meze 99 Noir, cuz I just love the black, and it's my favorite looking headphone. All in all, I'm done, only change I'll make may be with sources at some point later. My next eventual purchase will be an Android based DAP with bit-perfect output, but I need one that would sound close to or better than my mojo, and also have adjustable eq. So, I'll see what drops next year.



Wow, lucky you to get it with such good deal. For me, I think I will wait for a much better IEM that's going to be worth it for me to upgrade from no. 3 for now.  Unfortunately, I haven't been playing with any amp/DAC or other sources yet since I play my music through my phone, mostly. Maybe will try them later when I really need it


----------



## yorosello

DatDudeNic said:


> Just a simple entry-fi set up



What brand is that? Looks good


----------



## Devodonaldson

yorosello said:


> Wow, lucky you to get it with such good deal. For me, I think I will wait for a much better IEM that's going to be worth it for me to upgrade from no. 3 for now.  Unfortunately, I haven't been playing with any amp/DAC or other sources yet since I play my music through my phone, mostly. Maybe will try them later when I really need it


Ok. Honestly just using a phone without at least something like a Dragonfly red or Cobalt is enough of a reason to stay with more reasonably priced headphones. The no 3 is darn good, and I use it with workouts with a Bluetooth DAC such as the Fiio BTR3. That's a worthy combination, and not big on price.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 20, 2019)

Devodonaldson said:


> Ok. Honestly just using a phone without at least something like a Dragonfly red or Cobalt is enough of a reason to stay with more reasonably priced headphones. The no 3 is darn good, and I use it with workouts with a Bluetooth DAC such as the Fiio BTR3. That's a worthy combination, and not big on price.


So you buy the bluetooth module for the no. 3? 

Yeah, so far my phone is fine & powerful enough to drive those iems. It's samsung s9+ anyway xD


----------



## Devodonaldson

yorosello said:


> So you buy the bluetooth module for the no. 3?
> 
> Yeah, so far my phone is fine & powerful enough to drive those iems. It's samsung s9+ anyway xD


I had the Bluetooth module already. Had a couple DACs, so I wasn't a fan of the s9 sound, as I had one. A plus with the btr3 is that it can also be used as USB DAC, so it can be plugged into USB c port of s9 as well as Bluetooth. Via ldac the sound from btr3 with no 3 is very nice, IMO


----------



## subguy812

RONJA MESCO said:


> How you liking the Kube? I want to get one at some point...but I hope they have another color edition soon like their other players have. I'm starting to move away from players with standard black or grey box looks


I like the Cube. It is nice because it could really be used as a desktop or a portable solution, which is good for the price. Quiet noise floor and plenty of power. On the portable side it is big to carry, not pocketable, but more of a pack or backpack item.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 20, 2019)

Devodonaldson said:


> I had the Bluetooth module already. Had a couple DACs, so I wasn't a fan of the s9 sound, as I had one. A plus with the btr3 is that it can also be used as USB DAC, so it can be plugged into USB c port of s9 as well as Bluetooth. Via ldac the sound from btr3 with no 3 is very nice, IMO



I see. I might check them out later. But which brand of Bluetooth module did you buy? Last time I bought KZ's but it's not compatible with no. 3 since they used 0.75mm pin.. My only option here is either buy tfz's bluetooth module or the TRN's

Also, I heard that exynos version & qualcomm version of the phone might effected the sound, but IDK


----------



## NickleCo

yorosello said:


> What brand is that? Looks good


Oriolus Finschi


----------



## Obukhov (Oct 20, 2019)

Astell & Kern 240 + Noble X & Zimmer’s genius


----------



## yorosello

DatDudeNic said:


> Oriolus Finschi


Ahh, haven't heard of them. Interesting


----------



## subguy812

This mornings listening pleasure is the QLS QA361 ----> Dita Dream XLS


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


> This mornings listening pleasure is the QLS QA361 ----> Dita Dream XLS


Deep in the hole.


----------



## kdphan

Few hours of free time on Sunday while wife and kid are out shopping. 

left to right: Rhapsodio Galaxy v2, Rhapsodio Eden SP, and 64 Audio Tia Trio. 
Cables: Top is Han Sound Aurora and on the DX220 is Rhapsodio SG 2.98 mkii.


----------



## Seaea (Nov 1, 2019)

AR-M200 > CrossLambda Absolute Copper 2019 > Hibiki Special edition
M200 and Hibiki are better than I had expected


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Obukhov (Oct 21, 2019)

ES100 + Rhapsodio Solar
My summer 2019’s setup


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## TheHighlander

Seaea said:


> AR-M200 >





jmills8 said:


>


This interconnect cable is from where ?


----------



## jmills8

TheHighlander said:


> This interconnect cable is from where ?


Brimar one is pure Silver the other is pure Copper. Magic.


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> Brimar one is pure Silver the other is pure Copper. Magic.


Thanks.


----------



## boblauer

New to me portable rig, liking it with the FA E1000 for roaming around.


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> Deep in the hole.


Deep


----------



## Podster

Obukhov said:


> ES100 + Rhapsodio Solar
> My summer 2019’s setup



Giving George a little nature shot competition eh

Doing the Chi-Fi Capt. America setup today


----------



## PinkyPowers

N6ii>Thor II 8-Wire>Legend X

The majesty of it is humbling.


----------



## NickleCo

PinkyPowers said:


> N6ii>Thor II 8-Wire>Legend X
> 
> The majesty of it is humbling.


Such a dramatic looking photo!


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> N6ii>Thor II 8-Wire>Legend X
> 
> The majesty of it is humbling.



If I only get one word it’s clearly............Dayum


----------



## snapple10




----------



## singleended5863

DX220/ Ares Audio Sakeishi/ Phantom


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 22, 2019)

Let me chime in the fun as well 

Sony WM1A > BTG Starlight > Empire Ears Zeus XIV


----------



## TheHighlander

singleended5863 said:


> DX220/ Ares Audio Sakeishi/ Phantom


What your impressions about sakeishi sound signature ?


----------



## jmills8

R2R , Romi Amp , TH900.


----------



## bmichels




----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


>


Good old days.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> R2R , Romi Amp , TH900.


Is it this amp?
https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/romi-audio-balanced-headphone-amp-ra200amp-plus
Quite a high output impedance.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Is it this amp?
> https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/romi-audio-balanced-headphone-amp-ra200amp-plus
> Quite a high output impedance.


Yep 4.4 to 4.4 , dead silence , clean , neutral , detailed , wide soundstage , deep.


----------



## singleended5863

TheHighlander said:


> What your impressions about sakeishi sound signature ?



Sakeishi is so good and what I expect to pair with Phantom. First night listening with N6ii/A01 and had short listening with DX229.
Sakeishi makes Phantom even better compared with Eros II 8wire. The SQ is very clean and clear, the bass is more rumble and deep, vocals are sweet just like you are listening from the voice box of the singer. Soundstage extends to the back and little bit sideways. 
Well, Sakeishi needs more break in and let’s hear if it can do more excitement.
By the way, the cable is flat and 8wire which looks beautifully...


----------



## Roasty

iBasso dx220 
64audio A12T 
Norne Audio Silvergarde SX


----------



## ngoduc

Pioneer R3


----------



## vodanhkhack

ngoduc said:


> Pioneer R3



What kind of ... DAP on the left please?


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> Yep 4.4 to 4.4 , dead silence , clean , neutral , detailed , wide soundstage , deep.


And a pile of gear to carry....


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


> And a pile of gear to carry....


I carried in my pocket the Hugo for 2 years on the go 3 hrs a day. On the go in Hong Kong is walking 45 mins.  Standing 20 mins and taking trains , buses and taxis walking through 8 million people. This amp is smaller.


----------



## NickleCo

Roasty said:


> iBasso dx220
> 64audio A12T
> Norne Audio Silvergarde SX


what peli case is that?


----------



## ThomasHK




----------



## davidcotton

vodanhkhack said:


> What kind of ... DAP on the left please?


Looks like a modded echobox explorer to me.  Either that or it's "just" a hip flask for the tunes


----------



## TheHighlander

singleended5863 said:


> Sakeishi is so good and what I expect to pair with Phantom. First night listening with N6ii/A01 and had short listening with DX229.
> Sakeishi makes Phantom even better compared with Eros II 8wire. The SQ is very clean and clear, the bass is more rumble and deep, vocals are sweet just like you are listening from the voice box of the singer. Soundstage extends to the back and little bit sideways.
> Well, Sakeishi needs more break in and let’s hear if it can do more excitement.
> By the way, the cable is flat and 8wire which looks beautifully...


Thanks for your impressions. I order 4.4 balanced. Will use in the noble kahn with Cayin n6ii and with pentaconn adapter in the sp1000 SS. Cant wait mine.


----------



## Roasty

DatDudeNic said:


> what peli case is that?



its a micro 1060. still a bit big height wise, but the snug padding keeps the dx220 in place.


----------



## singleended5863

TheHighlander said:


> Thanks for your impressions. I order 4.4 balanced. Will use in the noble kahn with Cayin n6ii and with pentaconn adapter in the sp1000 SS. Cant wait mine.



After receiving T01 module I had a chance to listen with Sakeishi and Phantom. Wow! I am so exciting with more body, punchier bass and soundstage opens up more. In addition, I can close my eyes and imagine that the singer or musics perform in front of me.


----------



## TheHighlander

singleended5863 said:


> After receiving T01 module I had a chance to listen with Sakeishi and Phantom. Wow! I am so exciting with more body, punchier bass and soundstage opens up more. In addition, I can close my eyes and imagine that the singer or musics perform in front of me.


So with t01 the sound have more body and bigger soundstage compared with A01?


----------



## singleended5863

TheHighlander said:


> So with t01 the sound have more body and bigger soundstage compared with A01?



Yeah! That is to my ears and maybe my brain.


----------



## TheHighlander

singleended5863 said:


> Yeah! That is to my ears and maybe my brain.


As nutube motheboard isnt between us yet, I order oriolus ba300s to fill that void. Maybe in the future I order the T01.


----------



## Obukhov (Oct 24, 2019)

More cables to the god of cables.
And Aune B1


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 with 11,000 MAH battery.


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PM2 with 11,000 MAH battery.


Man. This interconnection cable is killing me. Beautiful. Where I can order this?


----------



## jmills8

TheHighlander said:


> Man. This interconnection cable is killing me. Beautiful. Where I can order this?


It adds analog , soundstage , and details . Brimar has a website or if you in Hong Kong theres a Brimar shop.


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> It adds analog , soundstage , and details . Brimar has a website or if you in Hong Kong theres a Brimar shop.


Thanks. Will take a look.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

I haven’t seen that headphone in a long time. I remember it came out with the MDR-Z1000 way back. Nice to see it again after all these years!





snapple10 said:


>


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## jmills8

thesheik137 said:


>


You have been on a shipping journey.


----------



## boblauer

Today's pairing Zx300 with Fearless S4


----------



## Obukhov

Hifiman 801 + Yuin PK1


----------



## kukkurovaca

ES100->ALO CDM->BQEYZ Spring 1


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Calyx M + Dita Gold.


----------



## KittySneeze (Oct 24, 2019)

Here’s my go-to setup:

Source: IPhone XSM
Amp/Dac: Fiio Q5s with AM3D module
Amp Case: DD Audio Q5 Case
iPhone Case: Burkley Case, magnetic removable cover

I went with this setup because I didn’t like most common methods for stacking amps/sources. Here’s a rundown of my past experience and issues:
- Rubber bands obscure the screen
- Dual lock is semi permanent, and Adhesive is tough to remove.
-Adhesive Tac Putty was a bit messy in warm weather/didn’t form a strong enough bond.


My solution uses the bands on the DD case to attach to a magnetic, removable iPhone cover. This allows me to easily separate the two by simply pulling the magnetically attached cover from my phone. Magnets work to both keep the source to the amp via the cover, and they also work when the cover is folded over to stack the two on top of each other.


----------



## Dobrescu George




----------



## zig3n




----------



## jmills8




----------



## denis1976




----------



## kukkurovaca

ES100->Massdrop Plus, Earaser earplugs (going to a concert later : )


----------



## PinkyPowers

Sitting on the back porch smoking a cigar, listening to my LCD-3 from the T01 after a few days of straight burn-in.

Great sound!  Highly resolved and refined, with grand soundstage.


----------



## psikey

Hiby R5 with SE846 SE & Balanced. Sony BT remote.


----------



## darmanastartes

psikey said:


> Hiby R5 with SE846 SE & Balanced. Sony BT remote.


I love that Fiio cable, I have the SE version on my Nicehck M6.


----------



## hung031086




----------



## Obukhov

Soundaware Esther + AK Rosie


----------



## NickleCo

Obukhov said:


> Soundaware Esther + AK Rosie


Gosh what camera do you use?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Lotoo Paw 6000 + Dita gold.


----------



## Obukhov (Oct 27, 2019)

DatDudeNic said:


> Gosh what camera do you use?


That was Sony A77 + Minolta 50 2.8 Macro


----------



## snapple10




----------



## vodanhkhack

snapple10 said:


>


What kind of earpads of your Meze 99c?
Your sony zx1 doesn't have balanced out put, does it?  The Meze 99c sounds much better on DAP the balanced ports.


----------



## snapple10

^stock memory foam .  No balance out via ZX1 but enjoying what I am hearing so far. 
Had a few daps with balanced out , might revisit that down the line.


----------



## Sabre2

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Calyx M + Dita Gold.


I saw you have PAW6k too. How is it compare to Calyx M?
Thank you.


----------



## NickleCo

Thanks


Obukhov said:


> That was Sony A77 + Minolta 50 2.8 Macro


----------



## Obukhov

Teac P90SD + Labkable Galaxy Mix II + 64audio U3


----------



## lantian




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Sabre2 said:


> I saw you have PAW6k too. How is it compare to Calyx M?
> Thank you.


Very different devices. 6k win, calyx is very specifical. Drive, energy, but not truth)


----------



## Gédéon Molle

My babies are back after a little relooking.







_Custom Art FIBAE Black ~ ISN Audio S16 ~ FiiO M11_


----------



## joshuachew

Somtimes a simple set up is all you need....


----------



## ms3902

joshuachew said:


> Somtimes a simple set up is all you need....


That's the kind of "simple set up" that I need, lol


----------



## denis1976

Px100 sounds great with DTR1


----------



## JAC151

Finally have my finished setup.  A 256gb iPod touch 7th generation + a Fiio Q5S.  The iPod is the perfect size for stacking with this DAC.  Will listen with a pair Sennheiser HD6XX headphones.


----------



## Devodonaldson

JAC151 said:


> Finally have my finished setup.  A 256gb iPod touch 7th generation + a Fiio Q5S.  The iPod is the perfect size for stacking with this DAC.  Will listen with a pair Sennheiser HD6XX headphones.


+1 I use a 256gb iPhone 7 with Tidal music. Dual lock on the back of the leather case and switch out a Chord mojo, ifi xDSD, and Monolith portable DAC


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gédéon Molle said:


> My babies are back after a little relooking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Behemoth!


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Behemoth!


Well spotted!


----------



## Obukhov

Shanling M3 + Penon BS1


----------



## fokta (Oct 31, 2019)

Since the only new Gadget (cable porn) I possess recently...












Next interest : Brimar Cable...


----------



## vodanhkhack

The gold, the silver, the black and the wood..


----------



## Podster

fokta said:


> Since the only new Gadget (cable porn) I possess recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful and like Christmas lights it is the Holiday Season

@Obukhov yet another exquisite photo and your M3 still looks pristine

I've actually had this cable for years now and true there have been some really killer ones released in the last few years I just love this one still


----------



## jmills8




----------



## TheHighlander




----------



## Podster

TheHighlander said:


>



Albeit a little blurry that cable looks super sweet


----------



## JAC151

Here is what the completed setup looks like.  Used some thing 3M tap to attach a the iPod to the Q5S.  It's easy to take the iPod out if I want to use it without the Q5S.  I also have a small Aukey charging brick (about the size of Apple's 5W adaptor) with 2 USB ports so I can charge the FiiO and iPod simultaneously.


----------



## Obukhov

Cayin N6 + Dita Answer


----------



## 474194 (Oct 31, 2019)

Been through the stacking phase before there was a "Pictures of Your Portable Rig" thread.

All about having equipment stealthy stored away in a running belt and controlling UI wirelessly via Apple Watch, iPhone or IR remote for I now.  Still love seeing stack rigs, but it's almost 2020 guys.



 

 



 

Anyways, last post on this thread till Hugo₃ launch.  Gl and happy listening.


----------



## Levanter

Left head-fi for years... am back now again but will leave again soon


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 31, 2019)

Not really recent but was looking through my old phones photos and found this. Always had a love-hate relationship with these in-ears.


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 31, 2019)

Levanter said:


> Left head-fi for years... am back now again but will leave again soon


Oh so you were the guy that fir audio said in one of their post "our clients are more creative than we are". Love the design!


----------



## boblauer

DatDudeNic said:


> Not really recent but was looking through my old phones photos and found this. Always had a love-hate relationship with these in-ears.





DatDudeNic said:


> Not really recent but was looking through my old phones photos and found this. Always had a love-hate relationship with these in-ears.


Acoustune?


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> R2R , Romi Amp , TH900.


Sorry Bro but maybe it is time to buy some new trainers! 

Gucci perhaps?


----------



## jmills8

Light - Man said:


> Sorry Bro but maybe it is time to buy some new trainers!
> 
> Gucci perhaps?


Ha , Im a Basketball coach. 19 years of wearing Sneakers to work. I have 15 pairs but this white one is on its way out.


----------



## Levanter

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh so you were the guy that fir audio said in one of their post "our clients are more creative than we are". Love the design!



Haha yes that was me... thanks! Was really glad the design paid off since it was quite risky as I did not know what to expect, nor have they tried this before lol


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> Ha , Im a Basketball coach. 19 years of wearing Sneakers to work. I have 15 pairs but this white one is on its way out.


And hopefully a little lighter on your feet than this!


----------



## Obukhov

AK120 Titan + Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## NickleCo

boblauer said:


> Acoustune?


Yep, accoustune hs1551. My friend offered it to me for a really low price so i bought it lol.


----------



## NickleCo

Obukhov said:


> AK120 Titan + Rhapsodio Solar


It's posts like this that make me want to buy an ak100/120 lol. They just look so nice (but sound is a whole nother affair...)


----------



## NickleCo

Levanter said:


> Haha yes that was me... thanks! Was really glad the design paid off since it was quite risky as I did not know what to expect, nor have they tried this before lol


It came out very very nice (to say the least).


----------



## Obukhov

DatDudeNic said:


> It's posts like this that make me want to buy an ak100/120 lol. They just look so nice (but sound is a whole nother affair...)


That’s true


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 2, 2019)

Out of curiousity, does anyone here own this forgotten beauty? Audio Technica ATH-CKW1000ANV, it can go from borderline sibilant(qp1r) to a smooth romantic(wm1a) just from changing the source.


----------



## fokta

Classic & unique looks


----------



## Podster

fokta said:


> Classic & unique looks



For me still one of the best lookinh DAPs eva


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> For me still one of the best lookinh DAPs eva


Agree


----------



## gazzington

Obukhov said:


> That’s true


Don't they sound good?


----------



## Obukhov

gazzington said:


> Don't they sound good?


Those posts mostly about AK player))
Rhapsodio Solar - one of my favourite iem with unique signature.


----------



## gazzington

Obukhov said:


> Those posts mostly about AK player))
> Rhapsodio Solar - one of my favourite iem with unique signature.


Lol does the AK not sound good?


----------



## kmmbd

Questyle QP1R + BLON BL-03


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Beautiful and like Christmas lights it is the Holiday Season
> 
> @Obukhov yet another exquisite photo and your M3 still looks pristine
> 
> I've actually had this cable for years now and true there have been some really killer ones released in the last few years I just love this one still



Just between you and me.......there are no “Christmas Lights” in those photographs? I mean I’m “OK” if you think you see “Christmas Lights” .....but I fail to see any. Of course I may be missing something here?


----------



## Obukhov (Nov 1, 2019)

gazzington said:


> Lol does the AK not sound good?


AK 120 sounds good, but not perfect for my taste.


----------



## Podster (Nov 1, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


> Just between you and me.......there are no “Christmas Lights” in those photographs? I mean I’m “OK” if you think you see “Christmas Lights” .....but I fail to see any. Of course I may be missing something here?



LOL you are killin' me Red, that was a reference to Fokta's shiny new cables in that reply My wife is forever telling me I need to break it down more because most have zero chance of reading my mind I was for sure you had more imagination than that


----------



## fokta

AK120 Mod sound great in separation...
but Not tolerate able with sensitivity IEM.

 
This pairing is too Bright for my taste...


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## gazzington

David Kleinfeld said:


>


I would love a tera player....


----------



## Obukhov

b&w Solar


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Lotoo Paw Gold Touch + Meze Rai Penta.


----------



## KaiserTK

K10u + N6ii


----------



## NickleCo

Fave iem of all time.

Empire Ears Zeus XIV+Sony WM1A


----------



## MyPants

Going unnecessarily hard.
HiBy R5 -> ifi xCAN -> LCD-1


----------



## PinkyPowers

N6ii>T01>Legend X.

My favorite setup.


----------



## NickleCo

MyPants said:


> Going unnecessarily hard.
> HiBy R5 -> ifi xCAN -> LCD-1


How are the lcd 1s? Been wanting to get them but am not sure how they would sound like.


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 3, 2019)

PinkyPowers said:


> N6ii>T01>Legend X.
> 
> My favorite setup.


Love the faceplates on those. Hopefully (if i dont get swayed by other iems) i can get my empires reshelled to ciems by next year.


----------



## PinkyPowers

DatDudeNic said:


> Love the faceplates on those. Hopefully (if i dont get curious by other iems) i can get my empires reshelled to ciems by next year.



Yeah, they turned out really nice.


----------



## MyPants

DatDudeNic said:


> How are the lcd 1s? Been wanting to get them but am not sure how they would sound like.



The best tldr analogy I can make is that they present very similarly to the LCD-X, but smaller and not quite as technically capable. I have a video up if you'd like some more detailed impressions.


----------



## kdphan

FiiO M11Pro + U18t + Rhapsodio SG2.98


----------



## Podster

PinkyPowers said:


> N6ii>T01>Legend X.
> 
> My favorite setup.



Well you know that is subject to temporary status


----------



## Obukhov

Myst Ocub + Jomo Haka


----------



## TheHighlander

Tube day. Sp1000 + oriolus ba300s g2+ satin medusa 4.4 + noble kahn.


----------



## gazzington

N8 with oBravo cupids


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> N8 with oBravo cupids


Celine Dion on Tubes.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Celine Dion on Tubes.


Lol yes! If Celine Dion fronted a metal band called mayhem


----------



## davidcotton

DatDudeNic said:


> Love the faceplates on those. Hopefully (if i dont get swayed by other iems) i can get my empires reshelled to ciems by next year.



Have to be a third party one.  EE don't reshell anymore (as I understand it).


----------



## ngd3

PinkyPowers said:


> N6ii>T01>Legend X.
> 
> My favorite setup.



What's the improvement from the N6ii and T01?


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_EarSonics EM64 ~ DM-IEM MK2 ~ FiiO M11_


----------



## PinkyPowers

ngd3 said:


> What's the improvement from the N6ii and T01?



@ngd3 




PinkyPowers said:


> I've done my A/B comparison now, and I concur with much of what has been said.
> 
> *A01:* Smaller soundstage. Thicker notes. Less air. Less separation. Altogether darker tone.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmills8




----------



## NickleCo

davidcotton said:


> Have to be a third party one.  EE don't reshell anymore (as I understand it).


In my case they can , as my unit needs repairs as well


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


>


Never noticed how thin the bottom of r2r is.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


>


I don’t want to get squeezed by these fingers!


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> I don’t want to get squeezed by these fingers!


Ha , was standing in a train. Holding and taking pics


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 5, 2019)

Claw spotted! 


jmills8 said:


>


----------



## jmills8

jmills8 said:


> Ha , was standing in a train. Holding and taking pics


Oopps nope was on sofa holding it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

On a train.......likely story. Of course...on the train.


----------



## Podster (Nov 5, 2019)

jmills8 said:


>



I just love that XD JM

Really loving the Solos balanced





Hmm @Redcarmoose  I believe I've seen that device (the Claw) in an adult toy magazine which oddly enough was behind the seat in the pouch on my last flight


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> I just love that XD JM
> 
> Really loving the Solos balanced


Those look nice. This amp really sounds great.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Those look nice. This amp really sounds great.



Yeah, been thinking about ordering the black one myself. I love my JDS C421 and slept to long on getting the C5 Still love my little XQ-10 and know the 05 will be miles ahead of it so probably jumping one soon These Solos pleasantly surprised me for $250 bones and now I just need to decide which cable I like on them the most but I guess I could have bigger issues LOL


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Yeah, been thinking about ordering the black one myself. I love my JDS C421 and slept to long on getting the C5 Still love my little XQ-10 and know the 05 will be miles ahead of it so probably jumping one soon These Solos pleasantly surprised me for $250 bones and now I just need to decide which cable I like on them the most but I guess I could have bigger issues LOL


Yes , this amp is much smaller.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Obukhov

Cayin N6 + CA Lyra II


----------



## jmills8

Obukhov said:


> Cayin N6 + CA Lyra II


Meaty


----------



## gazzington

Obukhov said:


> Cayin N6 + CA Lyra II


I love how unique that Cayin looks


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> I love how unique that Cayin looks


It actually sounded good , and had a nice eq


----------



## boblauer

Today's pairing


----------



## PinkyPowers

The Kennerton Audio Equipment MAGNI! With Zebrano cups... which I think means Zebra. 

What can I say? The Russians know how to make a fine headphone. Beautiful to look upon, and lovelier to hear. Magni portrays a smooth tone, airy and rich, with a dark quality which never becomes veiled.

This is how I always imagined the first generation LCD-2 must have sounded. Though I never had the opportunity to hear those.

I am in love!


----------



## vodanhkhack

The " Heritage "


----------



## jmills8

Khan


----------



## jmills8

Final Audio ,  Hifiman R2R.


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


> Khan


How's the khan?


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> How's the khan?


Its good , neutral , but I wouldnt say great. It does sound good but nothing jaw dropping.


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


> Its good , neutral , but I wouldnt say great. It does sound good but nothing jaw dropping.


I see. Was curious since some of my friends sold theirs.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Its good , neutral , but I wouldnt say great. It does sound good but nothing jaw dropping.


“Your“ neutral still is a bit away from „real“ neutral (I am speaking of PP8 neutral). Khan has elevated bass and treble. So mids are a bit reduced. But as you said, it sounds good, though it doesn’t look good IMO and also feels cheap when holding it in the hand.


----------



## kdphan

Enjoying both at work today


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> How's the khan?





jmills8 said:


> Its good , neutral , but I wouldnt say great. It does sound good but nothing jaw dropping.







DatDudeNic said:


> I see. Was curious since some of my friends sold theirs.



The sound of Katana is better. It is smooth neutral not like the Khan to my ears.


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> “Your“ neutral still is a bit away from „real“ neutral (I am speaking of PP8 neutral). Khan has elevated bass and treble. So mids are a bit reduced. But as you said, it sounds good, though it doesn’t look good IMO and also feels cheap when holding it in the hand.


The PP8 for me is flat lifeless.


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


> The sound of Katana is better. It is smooth neutral not like the Khan to my ears.


A bit of a let down... though surpassing the katana is going to be hard especially the wizard version.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> The PP8 for me is flat lifeless.


i.e. neutral  BUT for me it was a musical interpretation of neutrality. It had enough subbass! So I guess there are even „lifelesser“ neutral IEMs out there.


----------



## jmills8 (Nov 7, 2019)

noplsestar said:


> i.e. neutral  BUT for me it was a musical interpretation of neutrality. It had enough subbass! So I guess there are even „lifelesser“ neutral IEMs out there.


True , all kinds of men out there.


----------



## jmills8

This aint neutral.


----------



## fokta

Jacob vs Goliath


----------



## fokta

Hail to the King and his Knight of round Table... 



 
 
 

Arthur and his Excalibur is in Action


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Jacob vs Goliath


R2r ui is horrible , but how does it sound ?


----------



## fokta (Nov 8, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> R2r ui is horrible , but how does it sound ?


Old school.
quite Unique Soundstage exp, not the wide like Khan, but really can pint point exact position in X-Axis, When pairing with below.


With Solaris, Hiss...

edit : R2 really powerful, can easily drive Headphone... I can tell you that... Solaris only need less then volume 4 Low Gain...

I thought it was a joke, but playing R2 when it get warm, the timbre became Alive...
When comparing with DX220, yeah DX220 is better in UI then R2r...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Old school.
> quite Unique Soundstage exp, not the wide like Khan, but really can pint point exact position in X-Axis, When pairing with below.
> 
> 
> With Solaris, Hiss...


----------



## kiling92

New portable setup!!
Wm1a and the new arrive,Focal Stellia!!


----------



## kukkurovaca

ES100->ALO CDM->Spring 1


----------



## jmills8

kukkurovaca said:


> ES100->ALO CDM->Spring 1


Warm you up.


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


> This aint neutral.



It was only yesterday I was reading about focal d8000


----------



## Nayparm

This weeks star has been one of my cheapest but favourite daps the Shanling M6 with Neutron, this thing is upsampling everything to 768khz to those 2 x AK4495SEQ sound quality special edition DACs


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> It was only yesterday I was reading about focal d8000


In no way can you use them in the gym.


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


> In no way can you use them in the gym.



Not without a bar inbetween them haha


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> This weeks star has been one of my cheapest but favourite daps the Shanling M6 with Neutron, this thing is upsampling everything to 768khz to those 2 x AK4495SEQ sound quality special edition DACs


Nice


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Not without a bar inbetween them haha


Cool thought


----------



## 40lb

I pay tribute to the stacking gods, may my stacks be blessed with wonderful sound and long battery life.


----------



## jmills8

40lb said:


> I pay tribute to the stacking gods, may my stacks be blessed with wonderful sound and long battery life.


My stack doing 25 hrs


----------



## Nayparm (Nov 22, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Cool thought



Keep finding headphones I think would be to my taste, and scour google images for a glimpse of anyone wearing them and 30 pages later find someone looking like they strapped 2 fruit bowls over their ears 

Why do reviewers hardly ever seem to put them on to let you see how they look.


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


>


----------



## Obukhov

A bit more of CA Lyra II


----------



## noplsestar

40lb said:


> I pay tribute to the stacking gods, may my stacks be blessed with wonderful sound and long battery life.


which amp is (sound quality wise) the best of that bunch?


----------



## 40lb

noplsestar said:


> which amp is (sound quality wise) the best of that bunch?


In order:
1. Vorzuge Pure II
2. Fiio E12A
3. Aune B1
4. Cayin C5


----------



## raymogi




----------



## jmills8

2.5 , Beat Audio Cable.


----------



## kdphan

jmills8 said:


> 2.5 , Beat Audio Cable.


Love the ASG 2.5 so much that I have 2 of them


----------



## jmills8

kdphan said:


> Love the ASG 2.5 so much that I have 2 of them


I had 20 of them. That Beat Audio really opened the 2.5.


----------



## kdphan

jmills8 said:


> I had 20 of them. That Beat Audio really opened the 2.5.


One of mine developed a problem so it’s on/off, so I bought a 2nd set in brushed nickel.


----------



## jmills8

kdphan said:


> One of mine developed a problem so it’s on/off, so I bought a 2nd set in brushed nickel.


Can experience loose 2 pin connection with a lot of cable testing.


----------



## NickleCo

New cable just arrived


----------



## kdphan

jmills8 said:


> Can experience loose 2 pin connection with a lot of cable testing.


it's my left IEM DD that has gone out.  Fender doesn't care to fix it, even though I offered $$ for it to get fixed.


----------



## jmills8

kdphan said:


> it's my left IEM DD that has gone out.  Fender doesn't care to fix it, even though I offered $$ for it to get fixed.


Think they using different drivers now.


----------



## kdphan

jmills8 said:


> Think they using different drivers now.


I got desperate and bought a custom ASG 2.5 from a guy local to me.

Planning to send that one in to reshell.

So much nostalgia since it was my first expensive pair of IEMs that got me hooked.


----------



## jmills8

kdphan said:


> I got desperate and bought a custom ASG 2.5 from a guy local to me.
> 
> Planning to send that one in to reshell.
> 
> So much nostalgia since it was my first expensive pair of IEMs that got me hooked.


Understood. Hope they can reshell it.


----------



## noplsestar

40lb said:


> In order:
> 1. Vorzuge Pure II
> 2. Fiio E12A
> 3. Aune B1
> 4. Cayin C5


That’s what I thought. I have the Vorzamp DuoII which is sounding great!


----------



## Ivan4you

My first steps in the world of dap,s and headphones.The Cowon i6 from 15 jears ago.


----------



## floydfan33

M11>4.4 Dunu Hulk>CA Solaris


----------



## jmills8

floydfan33 said:


> M11>4.4 Dunu Hulk>CA Solaris


BTW , I think Styx is better than Floyd.


----------



## jmills8 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## eclein




----------



## kendosperling

rock and metal rig


----------



## TheHighlander

Autuer Teak + Satin Kraken + sp1000 + sp1000amp


----------



## DONTGIVEUP




----------



## psikey (Nov 14, 2019)

My latest combo for wired & wireless

Shure clear SE846 wired, Shure black SE846 with Fiio BTR3 over LDAC, Audeze Mobius over LDAC
DAP is my new Sony NW-A105 import from Japan. I mostly use the Mobius in 7.1 mode for gaming/movies but do use 24/96 HiRes stereo mode for music too.


----------



## stmiller

Nice UI on that sony


----------



## NickleCo

Simple yet so elegant


----------



## lazner




----------



## davidcotton

psikey said:


> My latest combo for wired & wireless
> 
> Shure clear SE846 wired, Shure black SE846 with Fiio BTR3 over LDAC, Audeze Mobius over LDAC
> DAP is my new Sony NW-A105 import from Japan. I mostly use the Mobius in 7.1 mode for gaming/movies but do use 24/96 HiRes stereo mode for music too.



Got to ask, why 2 iems the same?


----------



## psikey

davidcotton said:


> Got to ask, why 2 iems the same?


Don't want to risk damage to connectors by keep swapping cables. One set has a short cable for use with BTR3. Plus there ace ! Not found better for me in IEM's or Headphones.


----------



## kdphan

davidcotton said:


> Got to ask, why 2 iems the same?


easy answer
he has 4 ears


----------



## davidcotton

kdphan said:


> easy answer
> he has 4 ears


Only one bank account though


----------



## ChicagoNB

davidcotton said:


> Only one bank account though



I TOTALLY get his reasoning.  I change cables and now i'm in that position of having to have mine fixed since the cable won't stay in securely.


----------



## kdphan

davidcotton said:


> Only one bank account though


but multiple wallets


----------



## kmmbd

Meze Rai Penta and Questyle QP1-R is a terrific combination, even with the slight hiss from the amp.


----------



## Obukhov




----------



## RollsRoys




----------



## subguy812

This mornings listening pleasure, Dita Dream XLS and Kann Cube


----------



## hung031086

Enjoying the egg coffee and A18t on my vacation.


----------



## willywill

I spent a few months without a DAP, my Sony ZX2 took a swing and never turn back on 
from there I bought a Cowon PM2 but that thing has horrible battery life only took
me 1 day to ship it back. In the mean time I was using the Dragon Fly Black 
which is a nice DAC/AMP for IEM's but im officially back this time with a little DAP from Fiio
_CLEVER USB PASSTHROUGH_




FIIO M7


----------



## jmills8 (Nov 17, 2019)

willywill said:


> I spent a few months without a DAP, my Sony ZX2 took a swing and never turn back on
> from there I bought a Cowon PM2 but that thing has horrible battery life only took
> me 1 day to ship it back. In the mean time I was using the Dragon Fly Black
> which is a nice DAC/AMP for IEM's but im officially back this time with a little DAP from Fiio
> ...


Cowon PM2 with 29 hour battery life. Plus a better UI than Sony.


----------



## willywill

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PM2 with 29 hour battery life. Plus a better UI than Sony.
> I don't know what Cowon was thinking releasing a device that only give you 8 hours, playing music or not, there is no stand by time.
> Im going through a few bugs with the Fiio M7 im still looking for a DAP with no balance output and no Android there the Lotoo Paw Gold
> or the Dethonray DTR1 but can't compare to the $150 price tag on the Fiio, it sound great out the box but I hope to fix the issues


----------



## Podster




----------



## Obukhov

ifi xdsd + 64 12T


----------



## jmills8




----------



## buddhashenglong

Took my HIDIZ AP80 on an impromptu lake jaunt, it was indeed fatal.
itouch with a Topping NX1a for a backup plan, any suggestions for what's next or should I just get another AP80?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2019)

buddhashenglong said:


> Took my HIDIZ AP80 on an impromptu lake jaunt, it was indeed fatal.
> itouch with a Topping NX1a for a backup plan, any suggestions for what's next or should I just get another AP80?


Huh?

.....did someone just say lake jump?


----------



## buddhashenglong

More of a plunge than a jump, but my red AP80 is now a lovely paperweight, thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Nayparm

Listening to an AK240 with redwine and romiaudio mods that I just repaired.


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Listening to an AK240 with redwine and romiaudio mods that I just repaired.


Ha HK in UK.


----------



## Denox123

Redcarmoose said:


> Huh?
> 
> .....did someone just say lake jump?



What eartips is that on the n3?


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Ha HK in UK.



Forgot the UK........is OK part


----------



## Obukhov (Nov 19, 2019)

InEar SD-4s


----------



## musicday

Long live Charles, long live Tera-Player, 2019 model.


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Long live Charles, long live Tera-Player, 2019 model.


On Sale ?


----------



## Podster (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't think so it still sets one back a grand but it makes the best for a single format (wav) player and all depends how much one loves their music, especially in a small screen-less package with exceptional battery life one need not look further and .wav vs. .wav I'll take the Tera over my AK Jr. or Opus # 1 any day. In all my years of portable listening formats don't make near the difference as a great recording regardless of format of course I know this is so subjective but I also know what I hear Of course if that does not work for you just remember .........."Love is a stranger in an open car" LOL

Of course with all that said I could save you $200/$300 on that and even get you an amp and iem's included. Never been a secret Pod loves the Shanling house sound and of all my amps Ray's pretty much leaves that house sound alone while delivering solid power and like the Tera battery for days weeks in many cases Always keep in mind this is just one old ferts opinion Every time I'm in this rig all my mind keeps saying song after song is Day-Yam-It


----------



## SupperTime

Anyone have a rig with the Plenue 2mk2? I'd love to see pictures


----------



## musicday

SupperTime said:


> Anyone have a rig with the Plenue 2mk2? I'd love to see pictures


Ask in the Plenue 2 MK2 thread and I am sure your request will be granted ,.


----------



## Nayparm

SupperTime said:


> Anyone have a rig with the Plenue 2mk2? I'd love to see pictures


----------



## Redcarmoose

Denox123 said:


> What eartips is that on the n3?



https://www.rha-audio.com/au/products/accessories/double-flange-eartips-large-replacement


----------



## greenmac

Let’s see how these sound


----------



## greenmac




----------



## SupperTime

Nayparm said:


>


What an awesome dap, I wonder why its not wildly used


----------



## kdphan

Enjoying the phantom very much


----------



## yorosello

Spending time with my first new CIEM, Av1s. Paired with the KPE's Lyre Acoustic cable & Shanling UP2 before upgrading the cable to the EA Origin cable.


----------



## Obukhov

“Trinity”
Hyla CE-5, 64audio A12T, Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## bmichels

ZMF verite Closed, ZMF Copper cable, A&K SP1000SS


----------



## Podster

Getting old but still sounding guut


----------



## thesheik137

S Y N E R G Y


----------



## kdphan

@thesheik137 are you using the T01 amp card?


----------



## thesheik137

kdphan said:


> @thesheik137 are you using the T01 amp card?


No, A01.


----------



## musicday

bmichels said:


> ZMF verite Closed, ZMF Copper cable, A&K SP1000SS


How is the weight of the headphones for you let's say after 2 hours of listening?


----------



## jmills8 (Nov 23, 2019)

musicday said:


> How is the weight of the headphones for you let's say after 2 hours of listening?


8 hrs as if Im wearing nothing.


----------



## bmichels

musicday said:


> How is the weight of the headphones for you let's say after 2 hours of listening?



Very managable.  This is why I choosed not to get the LTD IronWood version that is heavier.


----------



## bmichels (Nov 23, 2019)

the sound stage and sound expand well when using my *micro Tube* amp Oriolus BA-10 in full balanced mode. Obviously the Verite Closed likes tubes ! Nice finding..... and a proof that the AK SP1000 is underpowered for the VC.

may be no need for the AK SP1000 amp module or wait for the iBasso dx220MAX ?


----------



## noplsestar

bmichels said:


> the sound stage and sound expand well when using my *micro Tube* amp Oriolus BA-10 in full balanced mode. Obviously the Verite Closed likes tubes ! Nice finding..... and a proof that the AK SP1000 is underpowered for the VC.
> 
> may be no need for the AK SP1000 amp module or wait for the iBasso dx220MAX ?


That amp is very thick. I hope you‘ve got huge pockets 
I am listening with the Vorzamp. It’s no tube (but comes close soundwise) and is very small and handy. But they aren’t cheap and maybe the ak amp module is wiser (OR go straight for the SP2k)


----------



## virgopunk

Tempotec Variations x Chord Mojo x CA Cascades =


----------



## F700

A pretty "affordable" and very portable rig that sounds tremendously musical and engaging, but which required some reflexion about synergy and comfort. The best reward is an immense pleasure to listen to it when family is asleep


----------



## Obukhov

iFi xDSD + Sony EX800ST


----------



## Podster (Nov 23, 2019)

Recently had a pair of the 800’s in my possession. Fit was a little odd for me but they sure sounded sweet and killa bass


----------



## ngoduc

Pioneer MD&Technics CD


----------



## singleended5863

On the go wireless portable...


----------



## gazzington

singleended5863 said:


> On the go wireless portable...


Nobles decent?


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 24, 2019)

New pads + old phone = <3

New pads gave these old phones a new life. Didnt realize that pads affected the sw that much! From loose bass and unbearably grainy highs to well defined bass impact and lovely highs. Not to mention it only cost me $8.00 lol.


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


> On the go wireless portable...


Hows the fit and sq of the nobles? Been eyeing those since it was announced.


----------



## singleended5863

gazzington said:


> Nobles decent?





DatDudeNic said:


> Hows the fit and sq of the nobles? Been eyeing those since it was announced.



Yup, Noble Audio. does a really good job for their first Falcon. They are good fit and well isolated noise (I use acoustune At07). With exceptional SQ I love its neutral sound in general especially timber in all spectrum, defined bass and very musical midrange. Treble has little sibilant since they might need to break in more.
Falcon is very light and Bluetooth is fast connected. N6ii Bluetooth works better than DX220 one.


----------



## Nayparm

This thing kicks arse, Neutron runs like a dream, all upsampled to the burr-brown PCM1792A max of 192khz


----------



## floydfan33

Kann Cube to Focal Elegia


----------



## kmmbd

RHA T20i and Questyle QP1R.


----------



## fokta (Nov 26, 2019)

Looking for Better cable pairing...



 
 
Think 4 Braid 6N Hybrid OCC Silver Copper Litz 24AWG will served my vocal/Mid desire


----------



## ThomasHK

The puzzle is complete.

 

DX220 for on the go
When home, optical out into H2.
Loving it.


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> The puzzle is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For two weeks then ....


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> For two weeks then ....



Oh you're a mind reader now?


----------



## jmills8

ThomasHK said:


> Oh you're a mind reader now?


Yes


----------



## alan_g

Today's listening


----------



## jmills8

alan_g said:


> Today's listening


OMD sounds good in everything.


----------



## Obukhov

ES100, AT 55BT, 64audio A12T


----------



## floydfan33

Kann Cube > ALO Ref 8 2.5mm > Audeze LCDi3


----------



## CJG888

Shanling M0 / Shanling L2 / Chord Mojo / Linum BaX G2 / Tin HiFi P1 (Comply TSX-500 tips)


----------



## fokta




----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


>


Its THE BEST , did you buy it ?


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Its THE BEST , did you buy it ?


no... 
but these is much more better...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> no...
> but these is much more better...


Heard it a few times . Cost wise yes. Couldnt push my planar. Ui is slow.


----------



## fokta

Well, if which NuTube that similar Tube sounding... N8 will be most likely alike...

and usage with Impedance adapter like Ifi is a must for Solaris...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Well, if which NuTube that similar Tube sounding... N8 will be most likely alike...
> 
> and usage with Impedance adapter like Ifi is a must for Solaris...


True , I had that one.


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> no...
> but these is much more better...


That's at the PAPI event is it?


----------



## fokta

yorosello said:


> That's at the PAPI event is it?


Yes... a lot of Intersting Items there... 

Tomorrow will the last day... 
DX200ti,
M11 Pro,
DX160,
N6ii T01 Module.
and. many more....


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Yes... a lot of Intersting Items there...
> 
> Tomorrow will the last day...
> DX200ti,
> ...


I hade all of those.


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> Yes... a lot of Intersting Items there...
> 
> Tomorrow will the last day...
> DX200ti,
> ...


Any sign of moondrop starfield?

I was thinking to go to the event today but i wasn't allowed...


----------



## fokta

yorosello said:


> Any sign of moondrop starfield?
> 
> I was thinking to go to the event today but i wasn't allowed...


Well, there's a new IEM brand, I forgot the name... 
and also new Cable company, ex Effect Audio person, what I heard... 



jmills8 said:


> I hade all of those.


Shanling M6?

forgot to Demo it...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Well, there's a new IEM brand, I forgot the name...
> and also new Cable company, ex Effect Audio person, what I heard...
> 
> 
> ...


Pass


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> Well, there's a new IEM brand, I forgot the name...
> and also new Cable company, ex Effect Audio person, what I heard...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, another new IEM brand. Chi fi or local brand?
Also, ex-EA? if they make affordable cables, I'll definitely checked them out


----------



## fokta

yorosello said:


> Wow, another new IEM brand. Chi fi or local brand?
> Also, ex-EA? if they make affordable cables, I'll definitely checked them out


Singaporean Brand... quite pricey, TOTL Hybrid USD 4.500,- I was told.. the Que was too long, so I passed...

No, I think another pricey cable...


----------



## yorosello

fokta said:


> Singaporean Brand... quite pricey, TOTL Hybrid USD 4.500,- I was told.. the Que was too long, so I passed...
> 
> No, I think another pricey cable...


Damn, there is no chance for me then


----------



## Wyville

fokta said:


> Singaporean Brand... quite pricey, TOTL Hybrid USD 4.500,- I was told.. the Que was too long, so I passed...
> 
> No, I think another pricey cable...


The IEM brand is MMR by Joseph Mo of Jomo and the Cables are Eletech by Eric Chong, Eric is indeed ex-EA. Both quite high end gear.


----------



## fokta




----------



## NickleCo

Solid core goodness.


----------



## NotKunvinced

Nayparm said:


> This thing kicks arse, Neutron runs like a dream, all upsampled to the burr-brown PCM1792A max of 192khz




Joke or real?

I thought the Echobox was supposed to be rubbish?!!


----------



## Nayparm

NotKunvinced said:


> Joke or real?
> 
> I thought the Echobox was supposed to be rubbish?!!



Absolutely real! I love it and i've had most daps.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


>



Its odd seeing your posts without a TH900


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Its odd seeing your posts without a TH900


Ha , I used my TH900 on the go for 2.5 hours earlier today.


----------



## NotKunvinced

Nayparm said:


> Absolutely real! I love it and i've had most daps.



Wow, thanks. Now I'm eyeing it up!


----------



## Tybot

fokta said:


> Looking for Better cable pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> Think 4 Braid 6N Hybrid OCC Silver Copper Litz 24AWG will served my vocal/Mid desire



Which cable is this exactly?  Would love to order one with all the matching adapters.


----------



## fokta

Tybot said:


> Which cable is this exactly?  Would love to order one with all the matching adapters.


its from CEMA Electro Acousti, search in Ali. Express. 

Cable number 175 if you willing to read in the following thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985616


----------



## Tybot

fokta said:


> its from CEMA Electro Acousti, search in Ali. Express.
> 
> Cable number 175 if you willing to read in the following thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985616



Thanks a lot!  I did find that on Ali but wasn't sure if it was the same one.  I'm not able to find a matching extension like the one you have. Was/is it listed on Ali or did you request it special?


----------



## fokta

Tybot said:


> Thanks a lot!  I did find that on Ali but wasn't sure if it was the same one.  I'm not able to find a matching extension like the one you have. Was/is it listed on Ali or did you request it special?


Theres an item  of adapter 2.5 female to 4.4 male with different cable... u asked the seller to modify from there to which Jack and cable you want.. so they will custom it


----------



## KaiserTK

B A S S


----------



## vodanhkhack

Very very enjoyable ..


----------



## KittySneeze

CJG888 said:


> Shanling M0 / Shanling L2 / Chord Mojo / Linum BaX G2 / Tin HiFi P1 (Comply TSX-500 tips)



How is the linum cable? I hear great things, but worry about durability. Are these fears warranted?


----------



## Rockwell75

Cayin n6ii -> QDC Anole VX


----------



## boblauer

KittySneeze said:


> How is the linum cable? I hear great things, but worry about durability. Are these fears warranted?


I've had mine @ 2 years no durability issues but also not used daily, I leave cables on IEM's once I find a good match. It does tangle quite easily though.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> I've had mine @ 2 years no durability issues but also not used daily, I leave cables on IEM's once I find a good match. It does tangle quite easily though.



Ditto, I learned the hard way tearing up MMCX connectors and stretching the sockets out to where cables would pop off with the slightest tug Of course with my collection it's become rather expensive but why run snow tires on your sports car


----------



## bmichels (Dec 2, 2019)

A&K SP1000 with it’s Amp module + ZMF Verite Closed with ZMF’s optional copper cable.


----------



## fokta




----------



## kmmbd

QP1-R and Tin T3.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8

R2R , IFI , D8000 Pro


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 Romi mod , Romi Class A amp , TH900.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Sony ZX1, PHA2 & Westone 40.
Back to the Stone Age when Sony upped their game.
 


My face seeing the new 2019 models.


----------



## ThomasHK

The bed in China business trip series.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> R2R , IFI , D8000 Pro



Nice setup JM, can you fast forward to "Get Carter" for me

Pod's so broke this Christmas I'm having to old skool it




 


Opy #1-B400 Balanced


----------



## Obukhov

ES100, BT55, 12T


----------



## spanner43

Fiio M11


----------



## denis1976

SP2000CU vs 1Z


----------



## Podster

Obukhov said:


> ES100, BT55, 12T



Ooh, nice car too Old Poddy's got a few himself


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> SP2000CU vs 1Z


1z


----------



## OverlordRush

In Shanghai airport atm, took my portable setup to Japan for Thanksgiving vacation.

Kann cube + z1r/VX


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


What amp is it?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What amp is it?


Romi
Bal Output Power:
5000MW / 25 ohm
3000MW / 40 ohm
1200mw/ 100 ohm


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Romi
> Bal Output Power:
> 5000MW / 25 ohm
> 3000MW / 40 ohm
> 1200mw/ 100 ohm


Very nice indeed


----------



## singleended5863

@gazzington 
That amp costs USD$2300. It looks nice and powerful amp indeed.


----------



## jmills8

singleended5863 said:


> @gazzington
> That amp costs USD$2300. It looks nice and powerful amp indeed.


4900hkd


----------



## jmills8

singleended5863 said:


> @gazzington
> That amp costs USD$2300. It looks nice and powerful amp indeed.


700 usd


----------



## singleended5863

jmills8 said:


> 700 usd



Sorry for mess up the price. If it costs $700 that is pretty good deal then.


----------



## bmichels (Dec 16, 2019)

A&K SP1000 SS + A&K SP1000 Amp module + ZMF Verite Closed  with ZMF copper cable
or 
A&K SP1000 SS + Shure KSE1500 Electrostatic IEM with Brimar cable.  

Booth set-up are excellent


----------



## surfratt

Trying out my new toy, my iPad Pro 1TB. Trying different set ups, Resonessence Labs Herus +, using Forza Works interconnect to EE Phantom, EE Zeus (Mass Drop), and Kumitate Lab Trio. Also trying with Opus #11. Liking it so far. Trying with lower red Flac, higher res Flac, Tidal...


----------



## surfratt

Sorry for all the pics, I am doing on phone and only added 2, but somehow it added a bunch.


----------



## jmills8

surfratt said:


> Trying out my new toy, my iPad Pro 1TB. Trying different set ups, Resonessence Labs Herus +, using Forza Works interconnect to EE Phantom, EE Zeus (Mass Drop), and Kumitate Lab Trio. Also trying with Opus #11. Liking it so far. Trying with lower red Flac, higher res Flac, Tidal...


You been reading and viewing a lot.


----------



## surfratt

I keep going deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole.


----------



## boblauer

Today is a Sony kind of day, ZX300 with MH755


----------



## jmills8

surfratt said:


> I keep going deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole.


Guess thats Normal , brain working , over thinking , curious of the "what if ".


----------



## surfratt

I like it, but my wallet doesn't


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Today is a Sony kind of day, ZX300 with MH755



Fook, the MH750's would be all I could afford after that DAP


----------



## boblauer

Podster said:


> Fook, the MH750's would be all I could afford after that DAP


Relatively cheap if bought used, as in under $300. My Shanling M1 died a firey death so had to find a replacement.


----------



## subguy812

surfratt said:


> I keep going deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole.


Amen


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Dec 5, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Romi
> Bal Output Power:
> 5000MW / 25 ohm
> 3000MW / 40 ohm
> 1200mw/ 100 ohm


Where can I get this, I'm in California, is there an online store and what is the name of the amp, Romi Amp?

And also, is this amp good for iem like CA Andromeda etc?


----------



## jmills8

hamhamhamsta said:


> Where can I get this, I'm in California, is there an online store and what is the name of the amp, Romi Amp?
> 
> And also, is this amp good for iem like CA Andromeda etc?


Think Romi has a website , they located in Hong Kong. I only used a Sony 1Z and JH 13 Pro , both sounded very good.


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Romi
> Bal Output Power:
> 5000MW / 25 ohm
> 3000MW / 40 ohm
> 1200mw/ 100 ohm


u on some vendetta or something ??? 
That things can surely blow some driver....


----------



## Wyville

fokta said:


> u on some vendetta or something ???
> That things can surely blow some driver....


@jmills8: 
[Evil laugh] *Mwuhahahaha!!!* [/Evil laugh]


----------



## fokta

Yeah.. plz read your cans limit... 

I know more power means more Dynamic...
But pairing those AMP.. is like internal Killer.... Based on own exp... DT990pro 250 ohm can't handle DeskAmp 1500mW...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Yeah.. plz read your cans limit...
> 
> I know more power means more Dynamic...
> But pairing those AMP.. is like internal Killer.... Based on own exp... DT990pro 250 ohm can't handle DeskAmp 1500mW...


70 ohms planar likes the power.


----------



## Podster (Dec 5, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> 70 ohms planar likes the power.



Man I just love the machined look of the 8000's

I bees Budget Bangin' again today but for $143.50 not to be underestimated


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Man I just love the machined look of the 8000's
> 
> I bees Budget Bangin' again today but for $143.50 not to be underestimated


Thats easier for on the go.


----------



## Podster (Dec 5, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Thats easier for on the go.



You may be right on that one but I'd still be proud standing in line at the post office in the 8000's Goes right in line with the wife callin' me a weirdo

You know you've gone completely down the Rabbit Hole when your iem's become part of your daily accessorizing


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


Lol forgot you had that dap


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


>


Any reason you are still listening to MP3 320 kbps? Unless you cannot find the album in FLAC.


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Any reason you are still listening to MP3 320 kbps? Unless you cannot find the album in FLAC.


Flac didnt come out yet. Its not pop music or violins or a babe singing.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>



Awesome shot Red


----------



## ThomasHK

Enjoying the dx220 more and more. 
Proper good.


----------



## dsrk

Nayparm said:


> This thing kicks arse, Neutron runs like a dream, all upsampled to the burr-brown PCM1792A max of 192khz


What DAP is that?


----------



## Nayparm

dsrk said:


> What DAP is that?



Echobox Explorer, ebony wood version.


----------



## masterpfa

Nayparm said:


> Echobox Explorer, ebony wood version.



I might have to dig mine out again.

Have you had any issues and do you use the UAPP original app?

I did like the sound but the user experience wasn't the best which was a shame as was so keen for this to be a success


----------



## Nayparm

masterpfa said:


> I might have to dig mine out again.
> 
> Have you had any issues and do you use the UAPP original app?
> 
> I did like the sound but the user experience wasn't the best which was a shame as was so keen for this to be a success



I use it as a dap only (as i do all my daps tbf, i dont use streaming etc) i use neutron, configured at max quality for the burr-brown, sounds amazing. Neutron works flawlessly. One of my favourite daps. And it looks cool


----------



## Nayparm

@jmills8 has a new portable rig


----------



## meomap

Nayparm said:


> @jmills8 has a new portable rig


OMG.........


----------



## fokta




----------



## fokta

Nayparm said:


> @jmills8 has a new portable rig


WOA... the intercon cable itself already looks Prudy...


----------



## musicinmymind

Podster said:


> Fook, the MH750's would be all I could afford after that DAP



Where did you get MMCX mod done?


----------



## CJG888

Yup, but you need a better source. How about a Revox G36?


----------



## Podster

musicinmymind said:


> Where did you get MMCX mod done?



Contact Slater


----------



## ranfan (Dec 7, 2019)

Nayparm said:


> @jmills8 has a new portable rig


What a huge stack! Much filter 


Spoiler


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> @jmills8 has a new portable rig


Seen a few guys in Hong Kong walking with half that stack.


----------



## ranfan (Dec 7, 2019)

Unique Melody MASON II x Sony NW-ZX507




1/3




2/3




3/3


----------



## bmichels

after some *Pads and cable testing for my new ZMF Verite Closed Headphone, driven by* my A&K SP1000SS + SP1000amp, *my final set-up becomes : Author Pads & DHC Balanced Silver cables, with the SP1000 Amp* being almost mandatory: the SP1000 alone is really boring with the ZMF ! 

NOTE : If someone is interested to purchase my ZMF Copper cable, please PM me


----------



## Redcarmoose

_Fearless S6Rui IEM
Noble Audio Kaiser 10 Encore IEM 

Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech 4.4mm 
Han Sound Audio ZENTOO 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated 4.4mm

Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.02
Sony NW-WM1A Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.01_


----------



## kmmbd

jmills8 said:


>


Cowon DAPs would be so much more popular if only Cowon could market them properly. Big fan of JetEffects.


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu TItan 1/Fiio EX1 + LG G7. The Titan 1 has aged gracefully, still great as ever for acoustic tracks.


----------



## thamasha69

surfratt said:


> Trying out my new toy, my iPad Pro 1TB. Trying different set ups, Resonessence Labs Herus +, using Forza Works interconnect to EE Phantom, EE Zeus (Mass Drop), and Kumitate Lab Trio. Also trying with Opus #11. Liking it so far. Trying with lower red Flac, higher res Flac, Tidal...



I have an Opus #11 as well - one of my favorites - very smooth/organic, but not lacking detail.


----------



## psikey (Dec 9, 2019)

Or on its own or with


----------



## gazzington




----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Seen a few guys in Hong Kong walking with half that stack.



I'm assuming they were still listing to the equipment side LOL

Figured I could still use the wife's old iPhone 6 till the battery gives up the ghost


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Podster (Dec 10, 2019)

jmills8 said:


>



Awesome album, actually listening to "To live and die in L.A." right now on my new FX-Audio DAC-X6 myself Been so tempted to pick that Xduoo up





Oh, on what you might ask





My bad, thread clearly says PORTABLE


----------



## bmichels

I have built a portable set-up with the ZMF Verite Closed headphone + the A&K SP1000SS DAP with the SP1000 amp attached to the DAP + a DHC silver cable.   The amp is really necessary with the ZMF.

I have found here on AMAZON for *$ 15 *the perfect case to carry the complete system:  DAP + headphone + cable & charger. Fit is ultra tight in all 3 directions for an ultre compact case as small as possible.


----------



## TheHighlander

bmichels said:


> I have built a portable set-up with the ZMF Verite Closed headphone + the A&K SP1000SS DAP with the SP1000 amp attached to the DAP + a DHC silver cable.   The amp is really necessary with the ZMF.
> 
> I have found here on AMAZON for *$ 15 *the perfect case to carry the complete system:  DAP + headphone + cable & charger. Fit is ultra tight in all 3 directions for an ultre compact case as small as possible.


Thats perfect. Im waiting VC and have sp1000 amp. This way the sp1000 force the band too much ?


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Awesome album, actually listening to "To live and die in L.A." right now on my new FX-Audio DAC-X6 myself Been so tempted to pick that Xduoo up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pretty good sounding.


----------



## TeddyBeer (Dec 11, 2019)

A bit outdated but:

Philips SHP9500, Fiio X3II and Fiio A3


----------



## bmichels

TheHighlander said:


> Thats perfect. Im waiting VC and have sp1000 amp. This way the sp1000 force the band too much ?



i still have to make the inside with foam compartiments to block everything.


----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


> i still have to make the inside with foam compartiments to block everything.


How does your AK ser up sound compared to your home set up ?


----------



## bmichels

jmills8 said:


> How does your AK ser up sound compared to your home set up ?



Still much less detailed.  My SHSE/StaxSR009s is really a big step-up in clarity, but the ZMF/AK is good if you do not want to reach the ultimate details..


----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


> Still much less detailed.  My SHSE/StaxSR009s is really a big step-up in clarity, but the ZMF/AK is good if you do not want to reach the ultimate details..


Ooo you have a stax set up and the AK set up ?


----------



## bmichels

jmills8 said:


> Ooo you have a stax set up and the AK set up ?



Yes, and a EC445...  So now you understand why the ZMF/AK can't compeat with the home set-up


----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


> Yes, and a EC445...  So now you understand why the ZMF/AK can't compeat with the home set-up


For now.


----------



## Podster

bmichels said:


> Yes, and a EC445...  So now you understand why the ZMF/AK can't compeat with the home set-up



Ulala, pulled my tongue off my desktop


----------



## Podster

I know I only have 933 cuts on this card but I just can't stop listening to the old Opy #1 as I feel it's still an incredible device, balanced Sendiy M1221's are yet another 1+1 oldie


----------



## Beda (Dec 12, 2019)

Very simple: LGV20+Q5+BLON BL-03...


----------



## kdphan

LCDi4 + cipher v2 cable + iPhone 11Pro


----------



## subguy812

kdphan said:


> LCDi4 + cipher v2 cable + iPhone 11Pro


 One I have always wanted to hear


----------



## kdphan

subguy812 said:


> One I have always wanted to hear


If there’s one IEM somebody can live with and does not need a DAP, the LCDi4 is it.


----------



## NickleCo

gazzington said:


>


Old school.


----------



## Beda

Even simpler: Radsome ES100+Tin Audio T2. 


"Less is more" Mies van der Rohe.


----------



## musicinmymind

kdphan said:


> If there’s one IEM somebody can live with and does not need a DAP, the LCDi4 is it.



It doesn't isolate right? Cannot be used on go


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> It doesn't isolate right? Cannot be used on go


Ive used it on the go in a city of 8 million no issues. Is it the best sounding iem , no.


----------



## kdphan

musicinmymind said:


> It doesn't isolate right? Cannot be used on go


It does not isolate at all.


----------



## Podster

kdphan said:


> It does not isolate at all.



Indeed, I gave mine away as they are by far the worst fitting iem for my ears I've ever bought! Today I'm doing the cheap $$$ Chi-Fi rig but I will say for $99 bucks this is stellar as far as SQ. (Please revert to my comments on a great recording is a great recording)


----------



## kdphan

Podster said:


> Indeed, I gave mine away as they are by far the worst fitting iem for my ears I've ever bought! Today I'm doing the cheap $$$ Chi-Fi rig but I will say for $99 bucks this is stellar as far as SQ. (Please revert to my comments on a great recording is a great recording)


I don't mind the non isolation since I use it at the office and at home.


----------



## ThomasHK

Still going strong


----------



## surfratt

Today's work set-up, iPad pro 11" > Opus #11 > ie800. Streaming Tidal Hifi over LTE. Sounds good


----------



## Damz87

Simple Saturday morning setup  listening to Opiuo X Syzygy Orchestra Live at Red Rocks through Tidal on iPhone.


----------



## Roboturner913

Sony NW-A45, Sennheiser PX-100-II


----------



## musicinmymind

Podster said:


> Indeed, I gave mine away as they are by far the worst fitting iem for my ears I've ever bought! Today I'm doing the cheap $$$ Chi-Fi rig but I will say for $99 bucks this is stellar as far as SQ. (Please revert to my comments on a great recording is a great recording)




Which amp and IEM are you using, looks great.


----------



## Rockwell75

jmills8 said:


> 70 ohms planar likes the power.



Do you have a favorite IEM?


----------



## jmills8

Rockwell75 said:


> Do you have a favorite IEM?


Jvc10000


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## noplsestar

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Nice!
What’s this silver 3.5 mm interconnect between the DAP and the amp?


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Dec 14, 2019)

noplsestar said:


> Nice!
> What’s this silver 3.5 mm interconnect between the DAP and the amp?


Labkable Titan AG i.e the same as the rest of cables on the picture, it is just that the color changes overtime and I have the IEM cable for longer. One of my favorite cables, if not my favorite indeed.


----------



## musicinmymind

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Which one you like ZR1 or FX10000?


----------



## David Kleinfeld

musicinmymind said:


> Which one you like ZR1 or FX10000?


FX10000 is currently my favorite. I just spent about 8 weeks without it as one of the drivers was defective and it took very long to get replacement from Japan. That said, FX10000 has the most natural and spot on tonality. Z1R is superior for bass and sound stage.


----------



## Podster

musicinmymind said:


> Which amp and IEM are you using, looks great.



It’s the little Xduoo XQ-10 and Benjie T6 and THX


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_EarSonics EM64 ~ DUNU HULK ~ Shanling M5s_


----------



## NickleCo

Photo taken a few years back when i prioritized aesthetics over sq. CFA Polaris > AK 100mk2


----------



## jmills8

Can you hear this ? If you cant your ears suck.


----------



## alan_g

Dragged this old one out for a listen


----------



## Uncle Monty

what are all the other buttons for?


----------



## Obukhov

Rhapsodio Iris


----------



## Nayparm

alan_g said:


> Dragged this old one out for a listen



What is it ?


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


> Can you hear this ? If you cant your ears suck.




I can hear it with PEQ


----------



## yorosello (Dec 16, 2019)

My best set up so far:

TFZ No.3 + EffectAudio Origin -> Sony Walkman A55 = Legit


----------



## alan_g

Nayparm said:


> What is it ?




https://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/28/review_sony_vaio_pocket/


----------



## Podster

Different route today, not as far in LOL


----------



## thesheik137

Podster said:


> Different route today, not as far in LOL


Jah bless!


----------



## Podster (Dec 16, 2019)

thesheik137 said:


> Jah bless!



Well for just typing at my desk a good Pod (no pun intended) is as good as any over ear to mwa Of course the next big dilemma is who gets to sit in my little hairy holes all day LOL   Always hard picking between the HPM-64's, Dreams , Chestnuts or Monks,


----------



## kukkurovaca

Es100->SR71A->Periodic C
(Also pictured: EE Bravado, TFZ No. 3


----------



## Obukhov

Lotoo Paw Gold


----------



## TheHighlander (Dec 17, 2019)

SP1000 + Oriolus BA300s JP + Rhapsodio hibiscus 8x + Noble Kahn


----------



## singleended5863

I pair up the DX200TI and ALO CDM (6832 tubes) with HD600 via Triton Audio Cable balanced. The combination is exceptionally powerful and musical.


----------



## jmills8

Obukhov said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold


Nice shop


----------



## kmmbd

IMR R1 Zenith + Questyle QP1R


----------



## cadgers (Dec 17, 2019)

CFA Solstice and ZX-507


----------



## Podster (Dec 17, 2019)

singleended5863 said:


> I pair up the DX200TI and ALO CDM (6832 tubes) with HD600 via Triton Audio Cable balanced. The combination is exceptionally powerful and musical.



Nice rig

That Paw Gold is a really sweet one also @Obukhov





@kmmbd  NICE


----------



## Nayparm

My company on todays journey.
l


----------



## jmills8

Not mine , looks cool.


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Not mine , looks cool.


That's something I always wanted to do. Any  more information will be appreciated. Will work great with my Woody Tera-Player.


----------



## TheHighlander

Rumble day. Sp1000 + Hyla TE5B + Rhapsodio Hibiscu 8x.


----------



## CJG888

jmills8 said:


> Not mine , looks cool.



Presumably it’s being driven by an iBasso DB2 / PB2 (one of the first fully-balanced portable rigs).


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


> Not mine , looks cool.



Crazy modding my 2 old knackered cable porta-pros this weekend to mmcx / balanced.


----------



## Nayparm

Company for the way home,

 

Using my new Beoplay H6 I balance modded at the weekend.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ban...scussion-thread.702524/page-180#post-15362154


----------



## OscSop (Dec 18, 2019)

Astell & Kern SR15 & Astell & Kern Diana IEMs
Newbie into this world and so far, blown away with the sound quality. Love it!


----------



## Podster (Dec 18, 2019)

OscSop said:


> Astell & Kern SR15 & Astell & Kern Diana IEMs
> Newbie into this world and so far, blown away with the sound quality. Love it!



Pretty sweet Newbie rig I will say I was a little thrown off by Modern Love but the Security album cover


----------



## OscSop

Podster said:


> Pretty sweet Newbie rig


Hi Podster
Are they the Meze Rai Solos?  If so, how do you find them?  I have been looking at them...


----------



## Podster

OscSop said:


> Hi Podster
> Are they the Meze Rai Solos?  If so, how do you find them?  I have been looking at them...



I love them, one of the best fitting iem's I've owned since my KZ ZS4's! Sound wise they are smooth and very even across the spectrum, nothing stands out or is out of place. They have better bass than I was expecting and IMO well worth the asking price. Seriously considering the Penta's now, maybe the best looking iem I've ever seen Meze knows what he is doing for sure


----------



## OscSop

Podster said:


> I love them, one of the best fitting iem's I've owned since my KZ ZS4's! Sound wise they are smooth and very even across the spectrum, nothing stands out or is out of place. They have better bass than I was expecting and IMO well worth the asking price. Seriously considering the Penta's now, maybe the best looking iem I've ever seen Meze knows what he is doing for sure


Good to hear, I was seriously looking at the solos; it was only because there was an amazing deal on the AK Diana's that I took a chance on them.  The Meze range sure look good.  Am considering some 99 Classics for home, but will just enjoy what I have for the time being; it is addictive this hobby!.  Penta's do look very nice.  Good luck stopping yourself from buying them, when they look that good, hard to not buy.....


----------



## Podster

OscSop said:


> Good to hear, I was seriously looking at the solos; it was only because there was an amazing deal on the AK Diana's that I took a chance on them.  The Meze range sure look good.  Am considering some 99 Classics for home, but will just enjoy what I have for the time being; it is addictive this hobby!.  Penta's do look very nice.  Good luck stopping yourself from buying them, when they look that good, hard to not buy.....



LOL, you are not telling me anything I'm not well familiar with already




 

The really crazy part is this just scratches the surface


----------



## OscSop

Podster said:


> LOL, you are not telling me anything I'm not well familiar with already
> 
> 
> 
> The really crazy part is this just scratches the surface


Hahahahahah, Wow!   I think if i had that many, I may have a divorce on my hands!  Looks like a very nice collection mind you!  When I get some more, I'll just need to ask you for your opinion, I am sure you will have them somewhere in that lot!


----------



## Podster

OscSop said:


> Hahahahahah, Wow!   I think if i had that many, I may have a divorce on my hands!  Looks like a very nice collection mind you!  When I get some more, I'll just need to ask you for your opinion, I am sure you will have them somewhere in that lot!



Well that could also have been my fate but to have a happy marriage I've always had my own money and accounts and meet where the family paths cross


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Not mine , looks cool.


I love porta pros. Cheap but amazing


----------



## willywill

Holidays give you a excuse to drink, good thing i'm stack up


----------



## big45-70

kmmbd said:


> Dunu TItan 1/Fiio EX1 + LG G7. The Titan 1 has aged gracefully, still great as ever for acoustic tracks.




I still listen to mine also,  they sound and look as good as new.  The air time they get is limited because I always have something new and shiny but I always know exactly where my EX1's are.


----------



## LMAOC (Dec 19, 2019)

Not gonna lie but I seriously wonder how some of the posts here can be called 'portable', when they are the literal size.



Edit: here is my portable rig btw





 of 3 to 4 closed fists.


----------



## Podster

LMAOC said:


> Not gonna lie but I seriously wonder how some of the posts here can be called 'portable', when they are the literal size of 3 to 4 closed fists.



Guess it really depends on how big ones Little Red Radio Flyer is

I mean you got your Compact:




Then you can move up to a MOJO/DX220 and full size cans model:





Myself I'm kind of partial to the Low-Rider style that can hold your BT speakers: 





Then if you are really really serious and might need to bring everything including the kitchen sink you have this baby


----------



## thesheik137

If it has a battery its (trans)portable I guess. As opposed to being dependent on a power source, aka a desktop only rig


----------



## Podster

Heck I never thought in my wildest dreams when carrying my first cassette Walkman I would one day walk around with tube power


----------



## kukkurovaca

Podster said:


> Heck I never thought in my wildest dreams when carrying my first cassette Walkman I would one day walk around with tube power



Those IMS amps seem neat, shame about the creator/company though: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...logy-together-the-desktop-valve-ampl/comments


----------



## Podster

Yeah, after about a year it started having charging issues and I pretty much stopped even trying with it. Sounds like Trinity Audio all over again with Martin! I don’t think he ever really perfected this thing and mine is a pre DAC version.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, in the mood to spend? Stealth Sonics' U9 JDM is a great little TOTL for your consideration.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23048/


----------



## jmills8




----------



## RONJA MESCO

Very nice paring...btw, where did you get the leather iem loops from ?


----------



## alvaroenoht (Dec 21, 2019)

first post here... fiio m11, technics eah-t700 and canadian club for extra warmness


----------



## greenmac (Dec 22, 2019)

Everything I need including battery and cables just in case I run out


----------



## greenmac




----------



## Pro-Jules

Blue & Blue 

I like blue.


----------



## jmills8

greenmac said:


>


Ready for the end of the world and zombie attacks.


----------



## NickleCo

The calm before the storm


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_Fearless S5Hifi - Symphonym Tiburon (8 Braid) - FiiO M11_


----------



## jmills8

Gédéon Molle said:


> _Fearless S5Hifi - Symphonym Tiburon (8 Braid) - FiiO M11_


Where will you go when you way way on top of the GAME ?


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Where will you go when you way way on top of the GAME ?


As gravity and Newton law imply...


----------



## Redcarmoose

willywill said:


> Holidays give you a excuse to drink, good thing i'm stack up



I love cognac. A woman was asking me my favorite alcohol and I told her. Then I realized I hadn’t had it for years. This was all a conversation while I was drinking a beer..... lol. Been a while now where when I drink it’s whiskey? Which is strange because  I love cognac? I said it twice?


----------



## musicinmymind

greenmac said:


>


Why stack cobalt and v30, SQ from v30 is not good enough?


----------



## vodanhkhack

Merry Xmas !


----------



## SupperTime

Redcarmoose said:


> I love cognac. A woman was asking me my favorite alcohol and I told her. Then I realized I hadn’t had it for years. This was all a conversation while I was drinking a beer..... lol. Been a while now where when I drink it’s whiskey? Which is strange because  I love cognac? I said it twice?


Where are you located? I could use a fellow enthusiast to share bottle with


----------



## meomap

SupperTime said:


> Where are you located? I could use a fellow enthusiast to share bottle with


Here it is behind Wagu steak.
Will receive another pound after this Christmas.


----------



## smorgar

Acmee MF-01 pairs wonderfully with Sennheiser HD25


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 25, 2019)

SupperTime said:


> Where are you located? I could use a fellow enthusiast to share bottle with



That would be great! I’m in Ubud Bali. I guess far from you?



meomap said:


> Here it is behind Wagu steak.
> Will receive another pound after this Christmas.



Good going on your thread re-topic. Could cognac derail a thread? Yes.....it could! Had Wagu this year for the first time. I think this thread reached fun level 100? Any more fun could be slightly illegal.


----------



## ngoduc

Hi-MD Sony NH-1


----------



## musicday (Dec 25, 2019)

Tera-Player model : Woody 2020, Headphones: Koss Porta Pro modified. SanDisk SDXC 64 GB class 4.


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## musicday

vodanhkhack said:


>


The most advanced phone in the world when was released in 2001 and the first to have MP3 player, and a dictaphone.
SL45i was released after with Java and bigger battery.


----------



## vodanhkhack

musicday said:


> The most advanced phone in the world when was released in 2001 and the first to have MP3 player, and a dictaphone.
> SL45i was released after with Java and bigger battery.


Oh yea! The sound is still full body even today! This SL45i was modded to use 1G card. Hightech yesterday,  still masterpiece today ha ha...


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Oh yea! The sound is still full body even today! This SL45i was modded to use 1G card. Hightech yesterday,  still masterpiece today ha ha...


Are you ready to start chasing daps ? Bet you are.


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> Are you ready to start chasing daps ? Bet you are.



who knows?


----------



## Obukhov

Christmas is coming


----------



## Nayparm

vodanhkhack said:


> who knows?



What are those cans like ?


----------



## vodanhkhack

Nayparm said:


> What are those cans like ?


Lively, epic bass !


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> What are those cans like ?


Klipsch


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Lively, epic bass !


Half the bass that the th900.


----------



## Tawek

Obukhov said:


> Christmas is coming


what is this ? Hidizs


----------



## Nayparm

vodanhkhack said:


> Lively, epic bass !



Can they take EQ on sub bass 33hz eg:


----------



## Obukhov

Tawek said:


> what is this ? Hidizs


Yin Lu Mei D200+


----------



## Nayparm

My company this evening traveling back from dropping my old mam home after Christmas dinner.


----------



## Nayparm

Obukhov said:


> Yin Lu Mei D200+



What are they upto these days. I nearly bought one of there android daps ages ago. Really hard to get hold of outside china.


----------



## gazzington

Nayparm said:


> My company this evening traveling back from dropping my old mam home after Christmas dinner.


Nice bit of joy Division


----------



## Nayparm

gazzington said:


> Nice bit of joy Division



Absolutely mate sounds awesome 

Hope you've had a good day


----------



## Nayparm

Nayparm said:


> What are they upto these days. I nearly bought one of there android daps ages ago. Really hard to get hold of outside china.



This was the one I nearly bought a few years ago: The A1 AK4497, they then did an A1S with dual AK4497


----------



## Rockwell75




----------



## vodanhkhack

Nayparm said:


> Can they take EQ on sub bass 33hz eg:


I don't have parametric eq to try. With the  graphic eq 31 hz band 3db without distortion


----------



## alvaroenoht

Portable rig: M11, shouer tapes, tin t4s balanced on plane


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> Half the bass that the th900.


I never try the th900. Measure the low frequency  yourself!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/foc...i-vs-klipsch-hp-3.871467/page-2#post-14923418


----------



## singleended5863

Rockwell75 said:


>



Nice and beautiful! How does this combo sound?


----------



## Rockwell75

singleended5863 said:


> Nice and beautiful! How does this combo sound?



It sounds divine!


----------



## Nayparm

vodanhkhack said:


> I never try the th900. Measure the low frequency  yourself!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/foc...i-vs-klipsch-hp-3.871467/page-2#post-14923418



Wish these where all smaller size, they all look beautiful till you see someone wearing them


----------



## kmmbd

Koss Porta Pro X + Yaxi Pads + LG G7. Hard to beat the bang-for-buck ratio with the Porta Pros.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Nayparm said:


> Wish these where all smaller size, they all look beautiful till you see someone wearing them


Oh, got it  So forget these :



 

and take those instead


----------



## jmills8 (Dec 26, 2019)

Cowon L to Romi 5 Watt Class A portable amp to Denon 9200.


----------



## Knightsfan11

greenmac said:


>


Where did you get the bag from? 

Also, as one of the other posters asked, why pair the cobalt & V30?


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> Cowon L to Romi 5 Watt Class A portable amp to Denon 9200.


How about that Romi sounds? Im interesting on this amp.


----------



## jmills8

TheHighlander said:


> How about that Romi sounds? Im interesting on this amp.


Clean , punchy , neutral. A winner


----------



## fokta

AMP8EX Fan Edition is on...

 

Burn burn burn...


----------



## TheHighlander

jmills8 said:


> Clean , punchy , neutral. A winner


Looks like my kind of amp. Will look to this one in the future.


----------



## musicinmymind

Obukhov said:


> More cables to the god of cables.
> And Aune B1



Are these DIY cables?


----------



## kenz

Boxing Day stack. Doesn’t get any better than this. 

Dethonray DTR1 Prelude (source) 
> Toxic Cables Silver Widow interconnect 
> Dethonray HDA-HA2 Class A amplifier 
> Final Audio E5000


----------



## Obukhov (Dec 26, 2019)

musicinmymind said:


> Are these DIY cables?


From L to R:
- DIY cable by russian guy Sboch, great Cu one
- Labkable Galaxy Mix II
- Rhapsodio RSD OCC MK2
- Whiplash TwAu

The second photo:
From L to R:
- DIY cable by russian guy Snowy. Cu, short part of which greatly for using with ES100 or another bt dac, 2,5mm and the second part of it is 2,5-3,5mm adapter 
- DIY cable by russian guy Sboch, hybrid


----------



## jmills8

Obukhov said:


> From L to R:
> - DIY cable by russian guy Sboch, great Cu one
> - Labkable Galaxy Mix II
> - Rhapsodio RSD OCC MK2
> ...


Hong Kong , Hong Kong , Hong Kong (Whiplash ).


----------



## Pictograms

jmills8 said:


> Cowon L to Romi 5 Watt Class A portable amp to Denon 9200.


What’s the battery life on that Romi amp?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 26, 2019)

_* Mid-Fi at it's best. Sony 1A single ended to Fearless S6Rui. Firmware 3.01 and SpinFit tips.



 *_


----------



## jmills8

Pictograms said:


> What’s the battery life on that Romi amp?


9hrs


----------



## fokta

Happy Holidays guys... 
Focal Elear with PLAngled Pad, 4 Strand 23AWG OCC Silver Copper Litz DYI Cable, and DX220 with MOD AMP8EX Fan Edition...


----------



## Nayparm

fokta said:


> Happy Holidays guys...
> Focal Elear with PLAngled Pad, 4 Strand 23AWG OCC Silver Copper Litz DYI Cable, and DX220 with MOD AMP8EX Fan Edition...



Happy Holidays too....

Woah those pads are huge, are your ears like this


----------



## fokta

Nayparm said:


> Happy Holidays too....
> 
> Woah those pads are huge, are your ears like this


hehehe... well yes... Long listening with elear stock pad can be painfull... it just not thick enough...


----------



## Nayparm (Dec 27, 2019)

fokta said:


> hehehe... well yes... Long listening with elear stock pad can be painfull... it just not thick enough...



I almost bought some elears as they are meant to have the most bass out of the Focals, how do you find them.


----------



## fokta (Dec 27, 2019)

Nayparm said:


> I almost bought some elears as they are meant to have the most bass out of the Focals, how do you find them.


the pad is from Aliexpress... initial it was for Superlux HD668b.
the pad adapter, I 3D printed it.
combining using Double tape here and there... hehehe not a rigid build btw...

I don't have sound issued with elear stock pad, except thickness.


----------



## Nayparm

fokta said:


> the pad is from Aliexpress... initial it was for Superlux HD668b.
> the pad adapter, I 3D printed it.
> combining using Double tape here and there... hehehe not a rigid build btw...
> 
> I don't have sound issued with elear stock pad, except thickness.



Nice, especially the 3d printed part, kudos.


----------



## Kukuk

It's so nice the the default connection for the Aiva is 4.4mm.


----------



## musicday

Yes, this card works wonderfully :


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## fokta




----------



## SupperTime

musicday said:


> Yes, this card works wonderfully :


I don't know anything about this weird looking player. Is the sound very good as it seems to not have any features. Please teach me the basics about this player, what is its signature


----------



## karloil

SupperTime said:


> I don't know anything about this weird looking player. Is the sound very good as it seems to not have any features. Please teach me the basics about this player, what is its signature



http://www.tera-player.com/


----------



## SupperTime

karloil said:


> http://www.tera-player.com/


OH wow, crazy expensive, not even a small screen for track selection or anything minimal. 
I suppose it sounds extremely good.. I wonder how it compares to 1z


----------



## musicday (Dec 30, 2019)

SupperTime said:


> I don't know anything about this weird looking player. Is the sound very good as it seems to not have any features. Please teach me the basics about this player, what is its signature


The sound is organic, natural,smooth with very black background. The percussion of the music instruments are very precise and realistic. This is a non fatigue music player. 8 hours non stop listening was great, no headache.
Had H, H2, LPG, LPGT and many "high end " ones and I prefer this by far.
If you have other questions I will answer them here :
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-altmann-tera-player-thread.716918/


----------



## Obukhov

ifi xDSD, alo ref8, 12t


----------



## fokta

happy holidays...


----------



## kmmbd

Sennheiser IE 40 Pro + Questyle QP1R. Happy new year folks!


----------



## spanner43

Fiio M11 DAP + Fiio FA1


----------



## musicday (Dec 31, 2019)

Photo from: www.mother-of-tone.com
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Rockwell75

It's been a hell of a year for me in portable audio, below is some of the gear I had the pleasure to get to know this year:  

 

Ending the year with a Cayin n6ii -> CFA Solaris SE


----------



## Damz87

NYD Nostalgia setup


----------



## musicday

Damz87 said:


> NYD Nostalgia setup


Nice, just like in the Freestyler song


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## Pro-Jules

I am in SF for a week and stumbled upon a shop with a lot of cool cycle stuff (I personally am not a bike fan) 

I bought this cool zip pouch it's a perfect fit for my Hiby DAP and iems and matches my favourite color.  

It's made of cycle inner tubes glued together. I love it! The rubbery feel is cool and feels like it would assist protection against accidental drops. 



 

 

https://www.alchemygoods.com/products/zipper-pouch-small


----------



## dallas1990

Damz87 said:


> NYD Nostalgia setup


I'm getting a late 90's vibe lol


----------



## Damz87

dallas1990 said:


> I'm getting a late 90's vibe lol


I was a bit behind... I got this MD player in January 2001


----------



## dallas1990

Damz87 said:


> I was a bit behind... I got this MD player in January 2001


lol it reminds me of my old cassette walkman with a FM radio. now i was 8 years old back in that time  now im sitting here looking amazon for a fiio m11 with a little bear tupe amp and a monolith thx portable amp.


----------



## musicday

The Koss Porta Pro modified headphones will never let you down


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> The Koss Porta Pro modified headphones will never let you down


Wheres the headphone ?


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Wheres the headphone ?


On my head most of the time


----------



## floydfan33

Shanling M0>LDAC>Fiio Q5s>Dunu Hulk 4.4 balanced>CA Solaris


----------



## NickleCo

Sold almost all of my in ears in favor for more convenient true wireless.


----------



## singleended5863

DatDudeNic said:


> Sold almost all of my in ears in favor for more convenient true wireless.



Good idea. So you don’t need to waste money for switching cables. But what is your wireless hp or IEM choices?


----------



## NickleCo

singleended5863 said:


> Good idea. So you don’t need to waste money for switching cables. But what is your wireless hp or IEM choices?


Sorry bud but i have only tried 1 (xiaomi airdots) other tws aside from this... but between the 2 i'd choose this in a heartbeat. My airdots was defective and had them replaced (still havent recieved a replacement btw and i returned them last november so i really dont recommend those).


----------



## dallas1990

David Kleinfeld said:


>


i would love one of those amps. but im leaning to the oriolus ba300s for my fiio m11


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> i would love one of those amps. but im leaning to the oriolus ba300s for my fiio m11


The 300 is very average.


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> The 300 is very average.


What would you recommend in the $300-$500 price range for portable. I got plenty of solid states just want a tube for those "off" days lol.


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> What would you recommend in the $300-$500 price range for portable. I got plenty of solid states just want a tube for those "off" days lol.


I understand , fostex has one.


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> I understand , fostex has one.


The hp-v1 I think it's called.


----------



## willywill

I like this cheap DAP, great battery, zero EQ right now pair with the 64 Audio U6


----------



## CJG888

dallas1990 said:


> What would you recommend in the $300-$500 price range for portable. I got plenty of solid states just want a tube for those "off" days lol.



I am very happy with my Tube Amp BL-2. No idea if they still make it, though. I bought mine in about 2013!


----------



## CJG888

Here you go:

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1791852827.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

Apparently they do!


----------



## dallas1990

CJG888 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1791852827.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
> 
> Apparently they do!


Nice thanks


----------



## CJG888 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sound is excellent (tube preamp stage, MOSFET) output, and it’s been very reliable. Downsides: it gets hot (tube is run at optimum temperature), and it only gives about 5-6h playing time per full charge.

I don’t know about the seller. I got mine from Shenzhen Audio.


----------



## gazzington

musicday said:


> Yes, this card works wonderfully :


I'm going to get one of those cards too. All my music on the tera is just so enticing


----------



## dallas1990

CJG888 said:


> Sound is excellent (tube preamp stage, MOSFET) output, and it’s been very reliable. Downsides: it gets hot (tube is run at optimum temperature), and it only gives about 5-6h playing time per full charge.
> 
> I don’t know about the seller. I got mine from Shenzhen Audio.


thats good with me.


----------



## musicday (Jan 4, 2020)

gazzington said:


> I'm going to get one of those cards too. All my music on the tera is just so enticing


This card been recommended to me by Charles himself. When the prices come down, I will buy Tera card  1TB SDXC SanDisk.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 5, 2020)

Sony XBA-Z5 with Sony Hybrid Large Tips
Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.02
Sony/Kimber Headphone cable MUC-M12SB1


----------



## RONJA MESCO

spanner43 said:


> Fiio M11 DAP + Fiio FA1



You don't mind me asking...where did you get that dap stand from??


----------



## yorosello

RONJA MESCO said:


> You don't mind me asking...where did you get that dap stand from??


I guess buying a phone stand can be use for dap stand as well :0


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Redcarmoose said:


> _* Mid-Fi at it's best. Sony 1A single ended to Fearless S6Rui. Firmware 3.01 and SpinFit tips.
> 
> *_


That pic is lush!!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

RONJA MESCO said:


> That pic is lush!!!!



Thank-you.


----------



## jmills8

$100 USD = 5 years of audio gear use.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jmills8 said:


> $100 USD = 5 years of audio gear use.





 
Except for the cost of cassettes which lost their lives on the front line.


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> $100 USD = 5 years of audio gear use.


If we could convert into a digital dap that would be awesome. I'd buy it at $1500 lol


----------



## RONJA MESCO

yorosello said:


> I guess buying a phone stand can be use for dap stand as well :0


Ohhhhh...that's pretty nifty.


----------



## yorosello

RONJA MESCO said:


> Ohhhhh...that's pretty nifty.


Hahahaha, it can be easily found too


----------



## Deftone

Roboturner913 said:


> Sony NW-A45, Sennheiser PX-100-II



PX100 are excellent portable headphones, wish I still had mine and the iPod classic.


----------



## hke3g2006

Sp2000 / Triton 1


----------



## jmills8

hke3g2006 said:


> Sp2000 / Triton 1


Starter gear.


----------



## spanner43 (Jan 5, 2020)

RONJA MESCO said:


> You don't mind me asking...where did you get that dap stand from??


Dont mind at all. I wanted a stand that had enough height and open on the bottom. All the fiio m11 inputs are on the bottom of the player. So i drew it up and 3d printed it. Its not perfect but works well for me. if you have a printer or access to one it is available here for free along with more photos and info https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3801950 the web site is having some issues lately and might load slow be patient


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8




----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


>


Which amp is that?


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Which amp is that?


5 watt Romi Audio , 9 hr battery.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


>


Copper and silver?


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> Copper and silver?


Both


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> Both


Thats what I was asking.


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> Thats what I was asking.


Seperate , ones copper , the other silver.


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> Seperate , ones copper , the other silver.


Does copper sound different than silver? Or is that a "myth"


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> Does copper sound different than silver? Or is that a "myth"


Usually theres a difference.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


>


Is it big? Can it also be used as a dildo? If so, is there a difference between copper and silver? 



dallas1990 said:


> Does copper sound different than silver? Or is that a "myth"


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Is it big? Can it also be used as a dildo? If so, is there a difference between copper and silver?


True , you believe differently. I test various cables and made sure.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> True , you believe differently. I test various cables and made sure.


So it can be used as such. 
But it was just meant as a joke because the cable is so big in your pic. I also hear differences in copper/silver.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> So it can be used as such.
> But it was just meant as a joke because the cable is so big in your pic. I also hear differences in copper/silver.


----------



## Strat1117 (Jan 6, 2020)

I plug these HD-280 pros (with Auray Sheepskin pads) into my iPhone 7 Plus and I’m ready to go anywhere....


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> 5 watt Romi Audio , 9 hr battery.



Which one sounds better Arrow or Romi, it do not have hardware bass control too


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> So it can be used as such.
> But it was just meant as a joke because the cable is so big in your pic. I also hear differences in copper/silver.





musicinmymind said:


> Which one sounds better Arrow or Romi, it do not have hardware bass control too


True , with the Romi you get what it gets. It has plenty of power and bass hits very low. With the Arrow well its great for on the go and it has that great , only sub bass boost and can boost the treble.


----------



## thesheik137

OTG/work setup for today:




R3Pro+T4(2.5 copper cable)


----------



## jmills8

thesheik137 said:


> OTG/work setup for today:
> 
> 
> R3Pro+T4(2.5 copper cable)


Which is your next dap ?


----------



## thesheik137

jmills8 said:


> Which is your next dap ?



Lol, don't tempt me.

I was planning on keeping Lotoo Paw 6000 as my primary DAP for some time, but LDAC didn't work out of the box with my phone and I don't want to wait for updates, so its up for sale (hint hint).

I currently have my eye on Shanling M6 at the moment, but we'll see.


----------



## dallas1990

thesheik137 said:


> Lol, don't tempt me.
> 
> I was planning on keeping Lotoo Paw 6000 as my primary DAP for some time, but LDAC didn't work out of the box with my phone and I don't want to wait for updates, so its up for sale (hint hint).
> 
> I currently have my eye on Shanling M6 at the moment, but we'll see.


I just ordered the fiio m11 not pro. cause I want two cards and I can get a thx amp dac later.


----------



## thesheik137

I've considered M11, but if I am getting an Android DAP I personally would want full/open Android


----------



## bmichels

*AUDIO ON THE GO *:   I just received my DHC Silver cable re-wired with mini-XLR instead of the original 2,5 mm used in the past for my HE-X.

And... I confirm that with the pure DHC Silver cable, the *ZMF Verite Closed *sound much better than with the ZMF Copper cable.

This " Molecule Elite Silver - 8 wires » DHC cable was very expensive but...is a killer ! With the SP1000 + SP1000AMP, it is adictive.... 













*AUDIO  for ... JOGGING *:


----------



## floydfan33

(trans)portable today.

Kann Cube > Arctic Cable 2.5mm balanced > Focal Elegia


----------



## jmills8

Walking to work with amp/dac , TH900.


----------



## yorosello

My simple office set up


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


> Walking to work with amp/dac , TH900.



Which dac/amp?


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Which dac/amp?


*xDuoo XD05 Plus*


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Walking to work with amp/dac , TH900.


nice weather


----------



## Genna (Jan 7, 2020)

iFi Audio xDSD / Lavricables Reference Line / InEar StageDiver 4


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> nice weather


True , 22c and sunny


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Walking to work with amp/dac , TH900.


Big, bulky and heavy. Defeats the purpose of walking and enjoying high quality music.


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Big, bulky and heavy. Defeats the purpose of walking and enjoying high quality music.


Unless you a big man and its not big to you. Dude I carried Hugo and Hugo 2 for years , 3 hrs a day. This is half that size and 1 watt of power.


----------



## soundblast75

London travel, an overkill?
Romi, JVC FW1K, Cowon PL


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> Unless you a big man and its not big to you. Dude I carried Hugo and Hugo 2 for years , 3 hrs a day. This is half that size and 1 watt of power.


Idk if you got them outside of usa. But I remember the iPod nano. It was forged by the devil I swear lol. Tiny 1 inch square


----------



## jmills8

soundblast75 said:


> London travel, an overkill?
> Romi, JVC FW1K, Cowon PL


Nice


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> Idk if you got them outside of usa. But I remember the iPod nano. It was forged by the devil I swear lol. Tiny 1 inch square


Hong Kong


----------



## dallas1990

My bad was the iPod shuffle.


----------



## jmills8

dallas1990 said:


> My bad was the iPod shuffle.


I wore that from my ear lobe.


----------



## dallas1990

jmills8 said:


> I wore that from my ear lobe.


Was nice to hide and all. But the controls was not nice if you had big hands. Which is why I hated it.


----------



## soundblast75

jmills8 said:


> I wore that from my ear lobe.


Does it have LDAC lol


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Unless you a big man and its not big to you. Dude I carried Hugo and Hugo 2 for years , 3 hrs a day. This is half that size and 1 watt of power.


If it works for you, then is all that matter


----------



## Nayparm

Much love for todays accompanyment:


----------



## Nayparm (Jan 7, 2020)

Interesting fact:
The plenue 1 has the same PCM1795A DAC, 2 x I/V OPA1612 opamps 1 x OPA1612 opamp for HO (compared to 2 for balanced) as the Plenue S. It uses the same processor but its underclocked in the plenue 1 due to heat so restricted to DSD128. The Plenue S processor runs at full speed and can do DSD256 but needs the large heatsink body to dissipate the heat. All the other plenues use the same processor too but eg Plenue L doesn't need a huge heatsink as DSD256 on the ESS9038pro is passed natively bit perfect (no level meters or jeteffects either) it also does on the AK4497 and the R2 Cirrus Logics. The reason these dont need a large heatsink is the cpu doesnt need to convert DSD to PCM. burr-brown PCM1792/1795 DACs can only play PCM (hence the model name) the cowon software converts all DSDs on the fly to PCM (this also allows level meters and jeteffects) and requiring more cpu power thus generating more heat.

Burr-Brown have seperate DAC models for native DSD playback. DSD1792/1795 etc.


----------



## davidcotton

soundblast75 said:


> London travel, an overkill?
> Romi, JVC FW1K, Cowon PL


Good luck at the airport with that!


----------



## jmills8

davidcotton said:


> Good luck at the airport with that!


Well its not the ifi pipe bomb.


----------



## Nayparm

davidcotton said:


> Good luck at the airport with that!



Hahaa, could be worse:


----------



## dallas1990

Nayparm said:


> Hahaa, could be worse:


I want that lol


----------



## singleended5863




----------



## dallas1990

Mmmmmm new dap smell


----------



## Double C




----------



## Ryokan

Nayparm said:


> Hahaa, could be worse:



Some folk wear them around their neck: 'for when times get crappy' (your player gets confiscated).


----------



## jmills8

Walking to work , todays location is way on top of a hill. Reminding me of that Kate Bush song "Running up that hill".


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Walking to work , todays location is way on top of a hill. Reminding me of that Kate Bush song "Running up that hill".


What phone are you using with the xduoo?


----------



## dallas1990 (Jan 8, 2020)

It's going to be a good day at work. But it's a sad day as well, I'm retiring my Onkyo dp-x1  battery just wasn't lasting very long in it. Wish I could replace it.


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What phone are you using with the xduoo?


An old phone but good audio. Huwei


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Jan 8, 2020)

spanner43 said:


> Dont mind at all. I wanted a stand that had enough height and open on the bottom. All the fiio m11 inputs are on the bottom of the player. So i drew it up and 3d printed it. Its not perfect but works well for me. if you have a printer or access to one it is available here for free along with more photos and info https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3801950 the web site is having some issues lately and might load slow be patient
> 
> 
> Thanks for this...I dont have a printer, but a few friends of mine do. I'll try it out! I like your design alot!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

jmills8 said:


> Unless you a big man and its not big to you. Dude I carried Hugo and Hugo 2 for years , 3 hrs a day. This is half that size and 1 watt of power.


Man, I agree with you so much on this. That's the beautiful thing about this hobby, different strokes for different folks.  I too am a big man with big hands, and having a stack like yours is nothing. And if you can get more out your stack and can handle it, I'm down with that within reason.


----------



## jmills8

RONJA MESCO said:


> Man, I agree with you so much on this. That's the beautiful thing about this hobby, different strokes for different folks.  I too am a big man with big hands, and having a stack like yours is nothing. And if you can get more out your stack and can handle it, I'm down with that within reason.


First goal = sound , second = battery life , third = size.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

davidcotton said:


> Good luck at the airport with that!


You'll be shocked how many times over the past five years I have gotten my stacks thru the airport. I think that they see so many people within the security checks that they notice pretty fast what looks suspicious and what doesn't. Especially if you dont have all your stacks hooked up in your carry on luggage. I usually carry two stacks when I travel with IEMs and cans, and I have never been asked to step aside to open my bags. I've gotten checked more so for my tablet computer more than my stacks have.


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> First goal = sound , second = battery life , third = size.


Check the new Tera-Player woody 2020 model. It gives you all the above and more in an a small size :
57 mm X 57 mm x 18 mm  and only 72 grams!
And 512 GB SDXC works too.


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Check the new Tera-Player woody 2020 model. It gives you all the above and more in an a small size :
> 57 mm X 57 mm x 18 mm  and only 72 grams!
> And 512 GB SDXC works too.


Dude , relax pushing the Tera. I once had it I know. It wont push my headphone.


----------



## Beda

Fiio Q5+Linsoul GuideRay GR-i58 (Nozzle tip modded). SQ is fantastic after nozzle mod and adding Symbio Wa tips. It's hard to believe you can get these for less than $50.


----------



## Brothred (Jan 8, 2020)

My little cheap brick <3 nobody gives a care if it's a small bomb until I play loud the big cans...then most refined ladies look to me like I'm ill.

Only Audiophiles can judge me


----------



## dallas1990

Brothred said:


> My little cheap brick <3 nobody gives a care if it's a small bomb until I play loud the big cans...then most refined ladies look to me like I'm ill.
> 
> Only Audiophiles can judge me


Nice setup except one thing...... That blue led lol


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 10, 2020)

Sony XBA-Z5 with Sony Hybrid Large Tips
Sony NW-WM1A DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.02
Sony/Kimber Headphone cable MUC-M12SB1


----------



## fokta

DX220-AMP8EX Fan Edition-Janus D-Solaris OG


----------



## Podster

Beda said:


> Fiio Q5+Linsoul GuideRay GR-i58 (Nozzle tip modded). SQ is fantastic after nozzle mod and adding Symbio Wa tips. It's hard to believe you can get these for less than $50.



Referring to just the iem right? If you got that entire setup for $50 send me the link/s

So these are the two getting the majority of my time as of late


----------



## Beda

Podster said:


> Referring to just the iem right? If you got that entire setup for $50 send me the link/s
> 
> So these are the two getting the majority of my time as of late



Hahaha, you are absolutely right, it would be a bargain. I was referring to the IEM, $49.99 form Amazon USA https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W4K89T9/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_jiogEbG32M5WD, of course you have to add up the cost of the Symbio tips, and my profound knowledge and abilities  to modified them .


----------



## Podster

Beda said:


> Hahaha, you are absolutely right, it would be a bargain. I was referring to the IEM, $49.99 form Amazon USA https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W4K89T9/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_jiogEbG32M5WD, of course you have to add up the cost of the Symbio tips, and my profound knowledge and abilities  to modified them .



Indeed and how can one really put a dollar figure on Profound Knowledge


----------



## Mellowship

FiiO X3ii 
Cmoy 4556AD 18v
AKG K340


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

CA Andromeda.


----------



## Knightsfan11 (Jan 12, 2020)

Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro & LGV30.


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> Check the new Tera-Player woody 2020 model. It gives you all the above and more in an a small size :
> 57 mm X 57 mm x 18 mm  and only 72 grams!
> And 512 GB SDXC works too.


Anything new sq wise?


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> Anything new sq wise?


For me yes, everything has improved since hour 1.
Better texture, better instrument separation, the background is even blacker then before, fantastic deep bass even at low volume, it sounds very fast, musical and clear. Apart from the special treated spruce wood panels I don't know if something else been added or changed.
But I am very happy with my purchase. I would love to hear it with the Tralucent Plus 5.2 trough.
Now 512 GB SDXC works perfectly.


----------



## jmills8 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Nayparm




----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


>



Any feedback


----------



## gazzington

Nayparm said:


>


M11 pro?


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Any feedback


Gives a Cowon warmth but detailed sound. Nice clean bass boost , good treble boost. Has 4.4 and 3.5 connections.


----------



## Nayparm

gazzington said:


> M11 pro?



Yep been running the M11Pro SS all week. crazy high build quality, loved the original M11Pro but sold it when I needed the cash.


----------



## Nayparm




----------



## dallas1990

Nayparm said:


>


Ooooo good taste in music


----------



## jmills8




----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jan 17, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> Gives a Cowon warmth but detailed sound. Nice clean bass boost , good treble boost. Has 4.4 and 3.5 connections.



The iFi hip Amp/DAC is now, with a few changes, iFi Audio's ZEN Amp/DAC right?


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


>



Super cool, this one plays Micro CDs


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jan 18, 2020)

Some cables 4 Andromeda.

Linum Bax, Linum SuperBax, ALO Audio Reference 8, ALO Audio Super Litz, Whiplash Audio TwAg v2, Whiplash Audio TwAg v3, Custom Cu Litz cable, ALO Audio Pure Silver Litz, Era Cables Ultima Cryo Litz, ALO Audio Gold 16, Whiplash Audio TwAu Reference (Eclipse), Dita the Truth the Replasement cable by VdH (silver).


----------



## gazzington

Time for the tera


----------



## Senni

Kann Cube really rocks!


----------



## jmills8

Senni said:


> Kann Cube really rocks!


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## fokta

Nayparm said:


> Yep been running the M11Pro SS all week. crazy high build quality, loved the original M11Pro but sold it when I needed the cash.


any different between M11 Pro and SS version? sound wise?


----------



## vodanhkhack

thesheik137 said:


>


How does the Shanling M6 sound?


----------



## Nayparm

fokta said:


> any different between M11 Pro and SS version? sound wise?



Its been a while since I sold my M11Pro, the only reason was a quick sale and I needed the cash.
I know there are no difference in components just the SS chassis, it seems better than I remember but it's probably placebo as the extra weight and finish makes it feel very premium.


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Its been a while since I sold my M11Pro, the only reason was a quick sale and I needed the cash.
> I know there are no difference in components just the SS chassis, it seems better than I remember but it's probably placebo as the extra weight and finish makes it feel very premium.


Thats AKs philosophy.


----------



## fokta

Nayparm said:


> Its been a while since I sold my M11Pro, the only reason was a quick sale and I needed the cash.
> I know there are no difference in components just the SS chassis, it seems better than I remember but it's probably placebo as the extra weight and finish makes it feel very premium.


noted... 
quite impressive with M11pro... prob the only Fiio that manage Better hiss then the rest portfolio...

sorry, E12a, Also can manage sensitive IEM...


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Thats AKs philosophy.


Stating the obvious


----------



## fokta (Jan 20, 2020)

My bad...



Spoiler: previous post



when you did a small upgrade ur old setup last weekend..

.



why I didn't change this 3 years ago..

Burson V5i dual.. good Vocal pair with Elear...



with DX220... so become portable right...


----------



## Redcarmoose

fokta said:


> when you did a small upgrade ur old setup last weekend..
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Nice......but? 
This is the portable gear section?


----------



## fokta (Jan 20, 2020)

Redcarmoose said:


> Nice......but?
> This is the portable gear section?


u right.. my bad...

already re edit...

 
well term more power = more Dynamic is true here...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 20, 2020)

fokta said:


> u right.. my bad...
> 
> already re edit...
> 
> ...



I’m never the hall monitor here, but at first I thought it was some giant new portable battery operated amplifier (they are coming) but then it wasn’t. Actually I truly dislike the hall monitors.....lol.
https://apos.audio/products/quloos-qls-qa390-digital-music-player?sca_ref=36221.ouwJgZltO5


----------



## thesheik137

vodanhkhack said:


> How does the Shanling M6 sound?


Still burning in, but the sound is very nice and satisfying. Hard to find any faults at the moment.


----------



## TheHighlander

Fiio q5s + Lg g7 thiq (ldac mode) + Hyla te5b. Nice combo to edm and hiphop.


----------



## ezekiel77

Harman double-header! A showdown between two Harman-tuned IEMs, Tanchjim Oxygen vs Moondrop Starfield.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23159/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23177/


----------



## NickleCo

Youtube rip because it was virtually impossible to find a legit way to get this song. :c


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> Youtube rip because it was virtually impossible to find a legit way to get this song. :c


----------



## Light - Man

DatDudeNic said:


> Youtube rip because it was virtually impossible to find a legit way to get this song. :c


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


>


It really is though :/ i dont think this cover exists outside youtube....


----------



## jmills8

DatDudeNic said:


> Youtube rip because it was virtually impossible to find a legit way to get this song. :c





DatDudeNic said:


> It really is though :/ i dont think this cover exists outside youtube....


Been there. Some great tracks are not appreciated.


----------



## musicday

Sounds good, smells good


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 23, 2020)

Sony NW-WM1Z DIgital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW 3.02
Sony IER-Z1R IEM #124 (Sony Silicone Tips)(Included cable 4.4 Pentaconn to MMCX)
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-ier-z1r.23390/reviews#review-21713


----------



## jmills8




----------



## jmills8

Heres a pants to hold your set up while you are out and about. The chicks will dig you.


----------



## ngoduc

Turnable and headphone
Victor JL-F40&Sony CD3000


----------



## Tybot




----------



## mayassa58




----------



## denis1976

musicday said:


> Sounds good, smells good


finally a woody Dap with a woody fragrance, only lacks a woody Allen film and a woody phone


----------



## musicday

denis1976 said:


> finally a woody Dap with a woody fragrance, only lacks a woody Allen film and a woody phone


Is never too late for the last 2  and also I have a high quality wood kick scooter if it helps.


----------



## MisterMudd

Morning rig today.


----------



## gazzington

I call it the jmills set up!


----------



## thesheik137

Shanling M6 -> HUM MA-1B -> Fearless S8Z


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> I call it the jmills set up!


Cause it sounds the best.


----------



## kmmbd

Final F3100 + Questyle QP1R. The F3100 has such amazing vocal performance.


----------



## Focux

musicday said:


> Sounds good, smells good



man I like Bleu a lot even tho it’s somewhat similar to Sauvage and vice versa 0.O


----------



## fokta (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## noplsestar

fokta said:


>


dekoni pads?


----------



## fokta

noplsestar said:


> dekoni pads?


Nope, just regular Pleather Angled pad...


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## Gédéon Molle

Combo for a week for the TellementNomade's French tour of demo versions of MMR Gáe Bolg.






_MMR Gáe Bolg (demo) ~ DUNU HULK ~ FiiO M11 Pro_


----------



## psikey (Jan 29, 2020)

All I need these days, fed from phone or PC. Wired to PC and wired or 990kbps LDAC BT to phone.





Did my own stick-on clip mod so I don't use the include clip case (less bulk).


----------



## willywill

Quick pic before getting the charger


----------



## NickleCo

So good!


----------



## fokta

just relax and Chill....


----------



## bmichels




----------



## Nayparm

Going in the gym with favourite dap of the 'moment'


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Going in the gym with favourite dap of the 'moment'


AR ? Had two of them


----------



## Nayparm

Just realised 2 of my favourite daps are both M2 and burr-browns.


jmills8 said:


> AR ? Had two of them



Yep AR-M2, more impressive sound than M15 to my ears


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Just realised 2 of my favourite daps are both M2 and burr-browns.
> 
> 
> Yep AR-M2, more impressive sound than M15 to my ears


Wow a risky statement. I like its screen , UI , and dac. Think only one shop sold it here some yrs back. How does it compares to the PM2 ?


----------



## Nayparm

Nah, instant smiles on the AR-M2  

Rated above PM2 for me.


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Nah, instant smiles on the AR-M2
> 
> Rated above PM2 for me.


Arm2 vs M15   pros and cons ? You put neutron on the arm2 ?


----------



## Nayparm

Obvious pros on M15 is power for larger cans, balanced, battery maybe. Heavier if your a girl.

Cons, doesn't sound as good, cost me 3 to 4 times as much as the ARM2. 

Both running neutron with same settings equally as fast, using same 400gb microsd card.

Cons maybe on arm2, no balanced, android 4.3, is it a con, it runs neutron ARM7+NEON the same as Sahnling M6


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Obvious pros on M15 is power for larger cans, balanced, battery maybe. Heavier if your a girl.
> 
> Cons, doesn't sound as good, cost me 3 to 4 times as much as the ARM2.
> 
> ...


Bye bye m15. Pros and cons arm2 vs pm2 ?


----------



## Nayparm

A bit quicker boot on pm2, not by much though really. ARM2 is like a nicer PM2 sound. Love it with neutron just copied my config I use on all the android daps and off I went didn't need to change peq.

Analog volume on ARM2 could be plus or minus for some but thats same as M15 lol


----------



## Nayparm

dedicated line out on AR for an amp


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> dedicated line out on AR for an amp


I has the previous AR , I did do a quick demo of the arm2. Might give it a try. Thxs.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> I has the previous AR , I did do a quick demo of the arm2. Might give it a try. Thxs.


Do they still sell arm2?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Do they still sell arm2?


Think still only one. Ill go by and ask tomorrow.


----------



## Denox123




----------



## Deftone

mayassa58 said:


>



Now this takes me back to when the Senn iE8, Westone 3 and Shure SE535 were battling it out for the top dog spot in the portable market 2008/9.


----------



## kel77




----------



## mayassa58

Deftone said:


> Now this takes me back to when the Senn iE8, Westone 3 and Shure SE535 were battling it out for the top dog spot in the portable market 2008/9.



I think I bought those in 2010.


----------



## dallas1990

well my fiio m11 died  i got a refund so now im looking for something similar priced $600-$500


----------



## Nayparm

dallas1990 said:


> well my fiio m11 died  i got a refund so now im looking for something similar priced $600-$500



Shanling M6


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Going in the gym with favourite dap of the 'moment'


Ok I just ordered a new one.


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> Ok I just ordered a new one.




Which site, i see price around 800$. Did you pay same?


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> Bye bye m15. Pros and cons arm2 vs pm2 ?



Opps, i was looking forward for m15 feedback from you


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Opps, i was looking forward for m15 feedback from you


Ill demo it , maybe next week.


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Which site, i see price around 800$. Did you pay same?


Im in HK , like 850 here , last one.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Nayparm said:


> Going in the gym with favourite dap of the 'moment'



Really like their other album “Emanations”. I’m not sure they are that well known of a band? 
https://ouroborosmetal.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Nayparm (Feb 1, 2020)

Redcarmoose said:


> Really like their other album “Emanations”. I’m not sure they are that well known of a band?
> https://ouroborosmetal.bandcamp.com/



Emanations is also the only album I have where I need to turn the bass down!


----------



## Nayparm

jmills8 said:


> Ok I just ordered a new one.



Wow, let, me know if you need any apps/settings/config

Have Neutron and JetAudio apps on.
p.s. Jetaudio is by the same devs as cowon jeteffects etc, has nice jeteffect style plugins. Not tried Onkyo yet.


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Wow, let, me know if you need any apps/settings/config
> 
> Have Neutron and JetAudio apps on.
> p.s. Jetaudio is by the same devs as cowon jeteffects etc, has nice jeteffect style plugins. Not tried Onkyo yet.


Both of those I like.


----------



## davidcotton

Deftone said:


> Now this takes me back to when the Senn iE8, Westone 3 and Shure SE535 were battling it out for the top dog spot in the portable market 2008/9.



Simpler (less expensive!) times!


----------



## bmichels




----------



## Obukhov

InEar PP8 + Alo Ref8 + TwAu + iFi xDSD


----------



## SupperTime

bmichels said:


>


How does this sound in comparison to like the u18t


----------



## Vitaly2017




----------



## kdphan

Hiby R6 Pro + UM Mason V3 today


----------



## SupperTime

kdphan said:


> Hiby R6 Pro + UM Mason V3 today


They look good together


----------



## kdphan

SupperTime said:


> They look good together


They do indeed!
They make a great pairing as well.


----------



## lantian




----------



## jmills8




----------



## gc335 (Feb 5, 2020)

Seriously good mobile rig! It's a Woo WA11 with their Unity Smart case and a LG V30 used as a transport paired with a custom JH Audio Layla.


----------



## jmills8

gc335 said:


> Seriously good mobile rig!


HK Amp ?


----------



## gc335

jmills8 said:


> HK Amp ?


Oops, I should have added that.. It's a Woo Audio WA11 with their Unity Smart case and a LG V30 used as a transport.


----------



## Vitaly2017

gc335 said:


> Oops, I should have added that.. It's a Woo Audio WA11 with their Unity Smart case and a LG V30 used as a transport.



And what are those iems?


----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


> And what are those iems?


JH Audio


----------



## gc335

Vitaly2017 said:


> And what are those iems?


Yup, they are custom JH Audio Laylas.  Smooth yet fairly detailed combo.


----------



## Wyville

Lotoo PAW6000 > Eletech Plato > Empire Ears Phantom


----------



## Podster (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## sergeywin1

My "current" End Game
*Chord Mojo+Poly* > *DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver 8 wire* > *64 Audio Tia Fourté* > *JVC Spiral Dot++ (Japan)*
(Sitting on a Vibrapod isolator, Samsung EVO Plus microSD, all connectors treated with Furutech Nano liquid)


----------



## fokta

Wyville said:


> Lotoo PAW6000 > Eletech Plato > Empire Ears Phantom


is the review already publish ??? quite curious compare to LPGT...


----------



## Wyville

fokta said:


> is the review already publish ??? quite curious compare to LPGT...


Not yet, but I also don't have access to the LPGT myself. There are some comparisons floating around in the PAW6000 thread starting from here if that helps.


----------



## Podster

OK, OK so it's only half portable but it is what I'm listening too this morning! No better make that 1/4 portable





@sergeywin1 Awesome shot


----------



## dallas1990

gc335 said:


> Seriously good mobile rig! It's a Woo WA11 with their Unity Smart case and a LG V30 used as a transport paired with a custom JH Audio Layla.


that looks amazing but ouch expensive IEM's but im looking at that amp or his tube amp to hook into my LG v50


----------



## kmmbd (Feb 6, 2020)

A rather budget setup, good for on the go listening. Kinera Tyr + LG G7.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Hugo2 at the core


----------



## gc335

dallas1990 said:


> that looks amazing but ouch expensive IEM's but im looking at that amp or his tube amp to hook into my LG v50


I'm VERY happy with the WA11.  The WA8 (tube amp) is also nice looking but way bigger and less transportable.


----------



## denis1976

Ak SP2000CU, SONY NWWM-1Z plus a good great surprise the Philips Fidelio X2 HR


----------



## Luhar




----------



## dallas1990

gc335 said:


> I'm VERY happy with the WA11.  The WA8 (tube amp) is also nice looking but way bigger and less transportable.


Get those 1990's pants with pockets that you can fit a 10" tablet lol.


----------



## rtm33

Hiby R3 Pro stacked with Aune B1 + Beyrdynamic DT250 80 Ohms


----------



## CJG888

I also find the DT250s to be the best OTG headphones...

Unfortunately, the B1S has trouble with my 250 ohm version. The Mojo works just fine, though:


----------



## willywill

Happy Friday, am having a smooth day. Got the classic VE Monk coffee and a cigar.


----------



## davidcotton

willywill said:


> Happy Friday, am having a smooth day. Got the classic VE Monk coffee and a cigar.


Just don't get the cigar and the pen mixed up...


----------



## psikey

A change from my S846's.


----------



## greenmac

IgeNeLL said:


> Hugo2 at the core


Love the red cables, can you provide linlk to where i can purchase ? Thanks


----------



## SupperTime

denis1976 said:


> Ak SP2000CU, SONY NWWM-1Z plus a good great surprise the Philips Fidelio X2 HR


That's a good starter kit


----------



## denis1976

SupperTime said:


> That's a good starter kit


Yes, and you a good joker


----------



## denis1976 (Feb 8, 2020)

Here is another good starter kit,SP2000CU and toneking TO600, is because some people that never heard a sp2000 or a 1Z and from they higher intelectual capacity say things that are bull crap and make this forum a theory forum and not real coments forum


----------



## arftech (Feb 8, 2020)

NVM


----------



## jmills8

arftech said:


> Here’s another starter set with SP2K and Solaris.


Nice , which dap are you looking at for an upgrade ?


----------



## arftech

I'm sticking with what I currently have for a few seasons and you?


----------



## arftech (Feb 8, 2020)

Let me try this again because I blew my first attempt in adding my photo to the forum. LOL

What you see here is what I think is a good starter set which includes the SP2K and Solaris.


----------



## arftech (Feb 8, 2020)

The SP2K in Dignis case and Auteur can be considered portable in some situations at home or on travel. Sometimes you just want to have your cans available.


----------



## jmills8

arftech said:


> The SP2K and Auteur can be considered portable in some situations at home or on travel. Sometimes you just want to have your cans available.


----------



## arftech

jmills8 said:


>


Only your momma could love you.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita LE Gold and ALO Reference 8. Thank you Ambient Acoustic)


----------



## arftech

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Dita LE Gold and ALO Reference 8. Thank you Ambient Acoustic)



How are you liking the ALO cable?


----------



## IgeNeLL

greenmac said:


> Love the red cables, can you provide linlk to where i can purchase ? Thanks


I buy Nordost Heimdall2 cable and Re-terminate it.


----------



## raymogi




----------



## dallas1990

raymogi said:


>


That's a good drink there


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

arftech said:


> How are you liking the ALO cable?


This is not stock cable. I use ALO Reference 8 with my Dita, Ambient acoustic make cool mmcx-mod.


----------



## genck

Gotta love that glare.
LG V50 with Periodic Audio Be


----------



## musicday (Feb 9, 2020)

raymogi said:


>


I don't drink alcohol, but the Tera-Player is really nice.


----------



## genck

musicday said:


> I don't drink alcohol


You should, you're missing out on things like Saturday Night Palsy, Liver Disease, Cirrhosis, and Ultimate Death!


----------



## jmills8

genck said:


> You should, you're missing out on things like Saturday Night Palsy, Liver Disease, Cirrhosis, and Ultimate Death!


Not allowed in his culture.


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Not allowed in his culture.


All is good


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AK SA700 & CA Solaris SE.


----------



## Denox123




----------



## OverlordRush

raymogi said:


>




Does the mediocre whiskey made your iem sounds better or vise versa?


----------



## Nayparm (Feb 10, 2020)

Still very much flavour of the month with this highly customised dap from the past


----------



## SupperTime

Yes... True silence! Unbelievable! 
I will have to haul it to and from work. 
But it's a semi portable started gear!


----------



## Podster (Feb 11, 2020)

raymogi said:


>


Commonly referred to as a "Tri Fecta", great shot as well 

Doing a little "NIN SOLO" at the moment myself Oh gosh, I sure hope Aminus does not see this he says my iem's stink-ola





Ouch @OverlordRush , it is an 18 year old! Can you send a photo of your liquor cabinet with those bottles of Suntory Hibiki 21 and Rip Van Winkle 10 or maybe you have a bottle of Rip (believe it's actually referred to as Pappy) Van Winkle 25


----------



## gazzington

Expensive and cheap and sounds ace


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## SupperTime

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Does the 800s have a sharp treble like the HD 800 did? 

I'm trying to decide between 800s and focal Clear


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Expensive and cheap and sounds ace



Hey Gazz, I'd say its "Come Together" well


----------



## Nayparm

Nayparm said:


> Still very much flavour of the month with this highly customised dap from the past



Still haven't picked up another dap yet, this thing is now outdoing cowon at there own game.


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Hey Gazz, I'd say its "Come Together" well


Lol it has indeed. Audiosense aq3 are all sorts of basshead fun


----------



## Maxx Headroom

My current 'on the go' kit. And yes, I still use the Sony for Vinyl / Tape only releases. Love them both equally.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## musicday




----------



## jmills8




----------



## Podster

musicday said:


>



Sweet rig MD, most would not believe just how good that little setup sounds  The unassuming Tera player is just unreal and the Porta Pros are the Vandersteen 2C's of the Headphone world (Of course I still struggle with them and the Superlux 668B having that distinction)

Working a little Budget rig today: iFun 4, Blue Bird U3 Mini w/KZ ZS7 and better than one might think


----------



## musicday

Thank you Poster for the nice words.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

SupperTime said:


> Does the 800s have a sharp treble like the HD 800 did?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between 800s and focal Clear


Yes.
My choise is 800s.


----------



## SupperTime

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Yes.
> My choise is 800s.


What a ****post


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PL , Romi 5 watt amp , 9200.


----------



## musicday

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PL , Romi 5 watt amp , 9200.


What bag do you use to carry it around?


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> What bag do you use to carry it around?


Pant pocket , also wait fanny pack.


----------



## blackgreen15

Got the design for the DTR case from something I saw on the DTR thread... but this is way overbuilt.  I love the way it looks and feels, and this is basically just for around the house so I don't have to interrupt my listening when I wander around.  The sound is magnificent.  The Vorz adds just what the DTR kind of lacks, which is a little warmth.  Totally not necessary for power, the DTR kicks butt.  The Vorz just gives it that extra push and dynamism.  Something about the Vorz reminds me  of a Marshall guitar amp, it has that sing to it.


----------



## hke3g2006 (Feb 16, 2020)

WMZ1, Just Ear XJE-MH/_WM1_


----------



## willywill

Almost 3 years with the Final Audio E2000, easily over 6000 hours of head-fi. I finally bought a new earphone at CanJam, 
don't get to excited its only the E2000 heavier brother the E3000. Here a quick pic before a detail comparison.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

New toy in the left


----------



## dhc0329

Just got PWAudio 4.4mm to 3.5mm pigtail and am very impressed by the workmanship. 4.4mm female connector part is made of titanium so very light that
feels like it's not even there. dx229 (fidelizer mod) on code51 + solaris se, the best sound I ever got since I joined the forum.


----------



## blackgreen15

DONTGIVEUP said:


> New toy in the left


What is that?


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Cowon Plenue R2 (Left) and R
Frankly I hear no difference between both. Surprisingly the R which has more music files, startups faster than R2.


blackgreen15 said:


> What is that?


----------



## blackgreen15

DONTGIVEUP said:


> Cowon Plenue R2 (Left) and R
> Frankly I hear no difference between both. Surprisingly the R which has more music files, startups faster than R2.


Really nice graphic design I love those meters on the bottom


----------



## Podster (Feb 18, 2020)

willywill said:


> Almost 3 years with the Final Audio E2000, easily over 6000 hours of head-fi. I finally bought a new earphone at CanJam,
> don't get to excited its only the E2000 heavier brother the E3000. Here a quick pic before a detail comparison.



As always looking forward to it, I've never had any Final's however for $21 I think I'm going to have to try a pair of the E500's running on Drop right now! I like Micro Drivers and at the rate alcoholic beverages are going up at bars I'm sure not to piss the 500's down the drain 30 minutes after taking them in LOL

Anyway I'm enjoying a little open-air listening via Panda enhanced Sony/Ericsson Bass Reflex Buds


----------



## willywill

Podster said:


> As always looking forward to it, I've never had any Final's however for $21 I think I'm going to have to try a pair of the E500's running on Drop right now! I like Micro Drivers and at the rate alcoholic beverages are going up at bars I'm sure not to piss the 500's down the drain 30 minutes after taking them in LOL
> Anyway I'm enjoying a little open-air listening via Panda enhanced Sony/Ericsson Bass Reflex Buds



Save your $21 the E500 is for VR headset, not for music. With $5 more you can get the E1000 at $26 sound good but crappy cable and less bass then the E2000


----------



## Podster

Those lyin' Barsturds, said they were good for both! THX


----------



## blazinblazin

Currently rocking this~
Beautiful both looks and sound.


----------



## iJay

Calyx M + ATH-M70x
Never a big fan of the M70x until...


----------



## soundblast75 (Feb 19, 2020)

[QUOTE="blazinblazin, post: 1547


[/QUOTE]
I got these Golden Gods of iem last week, best i have ever heard!!!


----------



## blazinblazin

soundblast75 said:


> blazinblazin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yup totally loves them. Love the tonality and details.


----------



## arstango

No country for old hifimen.


----------



## Podster

blazinblazin said:


> Currently rocking this~
> Beautiful both looks and sound.



Sure got the bling, what kind of filter set do those come with?


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_FiiO M11 Pro ~ DUNU HULK ~ EarSonics EM64_


----------



## Podster

Gédéon Molle said:


> _FiiO M11 Pro ~ DUNU HULK ~ EarSonics EM64_



Sweet Mr. Molle  

I had to change out from the M1 to M3s balanced, IMHO BGVP got it just right with the DMS as I find it to be the perfect balance between the DMG and DM6's


----------



## PurpleCross




----------



## SupperTime

PurpleCross said:


>


1z is better?


----------



## PurpleCross

SupperTime said:


> 1z is better?



Coming from a 1Z the M15 is surprisingly good!
1z has good soundstage and detailed. still undecided


----------



## blazinblazin

Podster said:


> Sure got the bling, what kind of filter set do those come with?



Filter set? It comes with non. But it comes with few sets of ear tips for 2 different sound.


----------



## fokta (Feb 20, 2020)

DX220 - NX4DSD - Elear...


----------



## alekc

Simplicity with a lot of warm sound...


----------



## NickleCo (Feb 20, 2020)

After selling my higher tier gears lately I've been appreciating my entry level ones more and more. Ignorance really is a bliss 

Trinity Audio Vyrus (with spiral dots)>Sony NW-WM1A


----------



## Podster (Feb 20, 2020)

DatDudeNic said:


> After selling my higher tier gears lately I've been appreciating my entry level ones more and more. Ignorance really is a bliss
> 
> Trinity Audio Vyrus (with spiral dots)>Sony NW-WM1A



Ah yes the Vyrus v2’s, great little iem and ones I can sleep in when traveling 

But this morning I'm playing one of my old iDevice's w/Topping NX1-Kinera IDUN and just like when I started with portable I'm still Touched


----------



## Damz87

WM1Z + Luminox Audio DFN + QDC Anole VX


----------



## ThomasHK

dhc0329 said:


> Just got PWAudio 4.4mm to 3.5mm pigtail and am very impressed by the workmanship. 4.4mm female connector part is made of titanium so very light that
> feels like it's not even there. dx229 (fidelizer mod) on code51 + solaris se, the best sound I ever got since I joined the forum.



Are you going 4.4 balanced to 3.5 SE? Cause that would be no bueno and potentially damaging to your amp.


----------



## Wyville (Feb 21, 2020)

ThomasHK said:


> Are you going 4.4 balanced to 3.5 SE? Cause that would be no bueno and potentially damaging to your amp.


Amp9 has a 3.5mm SE out and you can use an adapter when you have a balanced cable (4.4mm in this case) to effectively make it an SE cable. Always a bit confusing.


----------



## ThomasHK

Wyville said:


> Amp9 has a 3.5mm SE out and you can use an adapter when you have a balanced cable (4.4mm in this case) to effectively make it an SE cable. Always a bit confusing.


aaah, that's OK then. I thought amp9 had a 4.4mm like amp8.


----------



## Wyville

ThomasHK said:


> aaah, that's OK then. I thought amp9 had a 4.4mm like amp8.


Yeah, too many amp modules, that's confusing too.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


>


Same combo as me and that's a great track. Love the cure


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Same combo as me and that's a great track. Love the cure



Are you using 3.02 with direct source and high output mode?


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> Are you using 3.02 with direct source and high output mode?


Indeed I am mate. Those iems love power


----------



## Wyville

Love this pair. Lotoo PAW6000 - DITA Fealty


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Indeed I am mate. Those iems love power




Cool!


It’s very different and very special in comparison to anything I have heard so far. 

Enjoy!


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> It’s very different and very special in comparison to anything I have heard so far.
> ...


It's my favourite combo and I own n8, sp2k and lpgt. These two were made for each other


----------



## soundblast75

audio-technica ath-wp900, DX160 and Woo Audio WA11


----------



## gazzington

soundblast75 said:


> audio-technica ath-wp900, DX160 and Woo Audio WA11


What are those headphones like?


----------



## soundblast75

gazzington said:


> What are those headphones like?


Really enjoyable, deep bass thump, fun tuning, refined sound for long listening, my ears go fully in, so if you have bigger ones prob not an option,
They don't isolate much on the street, so house use, light, medium size version of superbly tuned closed can, beautiful, big sound


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> Really enjoyable, deep bass thump, fun tuning, refined sound for long listening, my ears go fully in, so if you have bigger ones prob not an option,
> They don't isolate much on the street, so house use, light, medium size version of superbly tuned closed can, beautiful, big sound


He, he you just watched the video from Minidisc and placed an order from Japan. Happy listening my friend


----------



## raymogi




----------



## Luhar

raymogi said:


>


Which tips are those?


----------



## jmills8

Friends set up.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Friends set up.


Lol is that the tiny fiio? What headphones? Does it have enough power lol!


----------



## Damz87

Using Blon BL-03 after a couple of months break. A nice reminder of how good these are for their price. Totally worthy of all the hype last year in my opinion.


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Lol is that the tiny fiio? What headphones? Does it have enough power lol!


New german headphone hdd


----------



## KittySneeze

Obukhov said:


> InEar PP8 + Alo Ref8 + TwAu + iFi xDSD


Which Van Nuys case is that? I couldn’t find an xDSD specific one, but this looks great!


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> He, he you just watched the video from Minidisc and placed an order from Japan. Happy listening my friend


No, im in New York, so buying what I can't get in Europe. The Topaz is the best piece of audio gear I've ever bought.
Going to MusicTeck today


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> No, im in New York, so buying what I can't get in Europe. The Topaz is the best piece of audio gear I've ever bought.
> Going to MusicTeck today


Great, Musicteck is the place to be. Let me know what you find. Have a great time in the United States.


----------



## BobSmith8901

gazzington said:


> Lol is that the tiny fiio? What headphones? Does it have enough power lol!



HEDDPHONES

https://darko.audio/2019/12/onsight-the-heddphones-development-process/


----------



## ezemigue

Fiio M11 + Noble Kaiser U10


----------



## kmmbd (Feb 22, 2020)

Cayin N6 II + E01 motherboard with its class-A amplification sounds sublime with literally any IEM you throw at it.


----------



## SupperTime (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Obukhov

KittySneeze said:


> Which Van Nuys case is that? I couldn’t find an xDSD specific one, but this looks great!


This case is very nice. Van nice  https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/new_item/vd850/


----------



## simon740

kmmbd said:


> Cayin N6 II + E01 motherboard with its class-A amplification sounds sublime with literally any IEM you throw at it.



nice photo


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 23, 2020)

_*Walkman 1Z-3.02 firmware-Han Sound ZENTOO 4.4mm 4 core-Noble Audio K-10 Encore



*_


----------



## kmmbd

Cayin YB-04 + Cayin N6 Mk. 2 + E01 Motherboard is a pretty good matchup.


----------



## floydfan33

M11 Pro Stainless > ALO SXC8 4.4 Balanced > Campfire Audio Cascade


----------



## Podster

Even though there is still a Plethora of Haters for him I've decided to have a Bob "T" Party this week at work and see how I feel today about his progression


----------



## kmmbd

Podster said:


> Even though there is still a Plethora of Haters for him I've decided to have a Bob "T" Party this week at work and see how I feel today about his progression


The R2 Aten and the Rah both are wonderful IEMs. The Aten in fact stands toe-to-toe with many TOTL stuff. Haven't heard the Rah extensively to form an opinion yet but upon first listen it also sounded exceptional.


----------



## gazzington

kmmbd said:


> The R2 Aten and the Rah both are wonderful IEMs. The Aten in fact stands toe-to-toe with many TOTL stuff. Haven't heard the Rah extensively to form an opinion yet but upon first listen it also sounded exceptional.


Zenith, Aten and rah are all great.


----------



## Barra

Redcarmoose said:


> _*Walkman 1Z-3.02 firmware-Han Sound ZENTOO 4.4mm 4 core-Noble Audio K-10 Encore
> *_


Did you notice any upgrade in SQ going to 3.02 from 3.01? Not everyone believes that firmware makes a difference, but in my last upgrade to 3.01, I did notice a significant change and am enjoying my Sony much more now.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 24, 2020)

Barra said:


> Did you notice any upgrade in SQ going to 3.02 from 3.01? Not everyone believes that firmware makes a difference, but in my last upgrade to 3.01, I did notice a significant change and am enjoying my Sony much more now.



I’ll try to make this short?  There is a lesser move in sound quality changes from 3.00 to 3.01. In reality 3.01 addressed stuff like the long database load time and added stability; as for the very first time many of us saw 3.00 crash the Walkmans. 3.01 does sound only slightly different than 3.00, but still different. But if you updated from 2.00 to 3.01, that would be a big change like you noticed.

Depending on the tone you like and the intrinsic tone your IEMs have 3.02 may be a small gift. 3.02 is my favorite firmware update. It adds an expanded soundstage as well makes the 1Z seem faster and much more detailed. The big issue is two Walkmans and one update, meaning the updates are not necessarily good for both players all the time. The 1A is actually slightly thin so 3.02 makes it unbearably thinner sounding as a result. I only have the Sony XBA-Z5 IEM which works with the 1A/3.02 combo. With all that said there are others that do use 3.02 with the 1A, but many do not. The 1Z offers a thickness and physicality, along with a added V boost to both highs and lows. So a faster midcentric 3.02 can be an amazing new reality for the 1Z, truly perfecting it. Of the two HanSound cables I use the ZENTOO is slightly thinner, combined with the treble boost of the Encore kind of makes the combination slightly bright. For that reason I (laughably) switched firmware when I switched IEMs, but that started to get old, so I leave 3.02 in all the time, and have gotten used to it. It’s kind of training yourself to like less bass for the sake of resolution and ease of use. But unless you have an extreme bass heavy IEM, 3.02 update may not be what you want.

As far as hearing updates, not all people do. Same as some of the added filtering choices the Walkmans offer. There is no right or wrong and it doesn’t really matter if someone hears the firmware or not. But for those that do......we have put together charts of firmware personalities that all unanimously agree on being true. So there IS that. You will probably notice more changes going back to 2.00 then maybe even farther back?
Downloads are available online :



Windows :

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V3_02.exe

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V3_01.exe

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V3_00.exe

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V2_00.exe

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V2_00.exe

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V1_02.exe

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V1_20.exe



Apple :

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V3_02.dmg

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V3_01.dmg

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V3_00.dmg

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V2_00.dmg

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V2_00.dmg

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V1_02.dmg

http://walkman.update.sony.net/fw/pc/WM1/NW-WM1_V1_20.dmg


----------



## blazinblazin

3.02 is perfect for DD iems on 1A


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## noplsestar

Damz87 said:


> Using Blon BL-03 after a couple of months break. A nice reminder of how good these are for their price. Totally worthy of all the hype last year in my opinion.


which amp is that again?


----------



## Damz87

noplsestar said:


> which amp is that again?


 Sony PHA-2A


----------



## Laurence11 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Podster

It's simply amazing to me how far this hobby has come, for me this is just compact luxury travel tunes


----------



## cadgers




----------



## named name

And it actually works as a transportable ...


----------



## Podster

named name said:


> And it actually works as a transportable ...



What pocket does that fit in anyway  Like the "MOTOR" commercial I can see it maybe in one of these, kind of a post modern "Rico Suave'" look


----------



## jmills8




----------



## ngd3

cadgers said:


>


What player is that?


----------



## iJay




----------



## cadgers

ngd3 said:


> What player is that?



Sony ZX507


----------



## kdphan

R6 Pro SS + ItsFit Fusion + Cardas (1960s) cable


----------



## Podster (Feb 27, 2020)

One of my earliest DAP's and still a fave, sure doing justice for the R2's 





I do 3 of the 4 @jmills8 but she'd never let me within a 1/4 mile of the laundry  I really did love the way her sweaters fit her when I got through with them


----------



## Podster

So I prefer budget minded to just CHEAP and SQ wise I'm not even sure it rates just as budget minded Especially when I think way back when I was taken aback by my old 128 Nomad and I hate to admit $9.99 Skull Candies


----------



## Obukhov

AKS 1305 II, 64audio A12T, Labkable Galaxy Mix II


----------



## Damz87




----------



## Obukhov

64audio Tia Trio


----------



## jmills8

Obukhov said:


> 64audio Tia Trio


True best toss them into the fire pit.


----------



## dhc0329

.


----------



## gazzington

Cz


jmills8 said:


> True best toss them into the fire pit.


Lol not a fan of 64 audio?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Cz
> 
> Lol not a fan of 64 audio?


They ok , party joking.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Obukhov said:


> 64audio Tia Trio


----------



## Dmitry89

jmills8 said:


> Friends set up.


----------



## jmills8

Dmitry89 said:


>


No you cant. No means no.


----------



## Podster

Obukhov said:


> 64audio Tia Trio



Those look HOT


----------



## AnakChan

This was yesterday's rig whilst taking the kids out to the local playground.

Yes I did use the Dali iO-6 wireless wired, and love the matching colour to the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse :-





And yes I also used an open-back Hifiman Susvara headphones in public, and the WA11 Topaz could drive it well for most tracks :-


----------



## spanner43

Finding plenty of love left for my original fiio x3. Nice powerful amp and battery still going strong


----------



## iJay

spanner43 said:


> Finding plenty of love left for my original fiio x3. Nice powerful amp and battery still going strong


I always loved to look for the x3 but never grabbed one.


----------



## Podster

No doubt the original X3 was a bad boy, I took advantage of FiiO's discount price $159 on the X3ii if you were an original X3 owner/buyer however I'm not so sure that was a side grade as opposed to an upgrade  

For this afternoon this is getting me by


----------



## hemipowered007

spanner43 said:


> Finding plenty of love left for my original fiio x3. Nice powerful amp and battery still going strong



I still use mine as well. Wolfson dac love for sure. But my battery is pretty unreliable


----------



## fokta

Still my solid company during Biz trip... 
Good day...


----------



## NickleCo (Mar 4, 2020)

For years I've hated campfire for producing lackluster products with poor price to performance ratio (yes even the andro). But these seem to be quite the performer. Coming from the zeus these are like a breath of fresh air. So fun! So seductive!

The AET07 is a must if you want to get these! It just upscales everything and justifies the steep price point it used to have ($1300).

Campfire Atlas with AET07 tips > WM1A (SE)





Sorry for the poor photo lighting here is quite dim.


----------



## blackgreen15

daily driver.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Refreshed the decoration on my SR71A


----------



## justtsaman

Dx200 > Amp 8 > Ares ii+ > ASG 2.5


----------



## thesheik137

Shanling UP4 - Custom Null Audio Short Cable - Custom Art Fibae Black


----------



## F700

thesheik137 said:


> Shanling UP4 - Custom Null Audio Short Cable - Custom Art Fibae Black


Sleeeeeek...and very nice looking!


----------



## F700

DTR1_E5K_OC-Studio 4.4mm_Phatlab Chimera

View attachment IMG_20200306_234449.jpg


----------



## Gédéon Molle

F700 said:


> Sleeeeeek...and very nice looking!


I agree.


----------



## jmills8

justtsaman said:


> Dx200 > Amp 8 > Ares ii+ > ASG 2.5


I bought over ten ASG 2.5s.


----------



## justtsaman

jmills8 said:


> I bought over ten ASG 2.5s.


Just for yourself?!


----------



## jmills8

justtsaman said:


> Just for yourself?!


Yes


----------



## justtsaman

jmills8 said:


> Yes


It's a monster ...
Enjoy man


----------



## noplsestar

justtsaman said:


> Just for yourself?!





jmills8 said:


> Yes





justtsaman said:


> It's a monster ...
> Enjoy man


Yeah, enjoy, it must be great to have ten IEMs in your ears at the same time! Does it expand the soundstage?


----------



## jmills8

justtsaman said:


> It's a monster ...
> Enjoy man


It shines with a good cable.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Yeah, enjoy, it must be great to have then IEMs in your ears at the same time! Does it expand the soundstage?


Different cables , different set ups.


----------



## justtsaman

Yeah
But more than cable it's shine with a powerful source


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Different cables , different set ups.


Wow! How do you know with which setup you want to listen in the morning? Do you roll the dice?


----------



## jmills8

justtsaman said:


> Yeah
> But more than cable it's shine with a powerful source


Hugo , hugo 2 , ifi bl , N8 match well.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Wow! How do you know with which setup you want to listen in the morning? Do you roll the dice?


Or the closest one.


----------



## justtsaman

jmills8 said:


> Hugo , hugo 2 , ifi bl , N8 match well.


Test it with mojo if you can
Mojo have a amazing sub bass


----------



## jmills8

justtsaman said:


> Test it with mojo if you can
> Mojo have a amazing sub bass


Yes that aswell.


----------



## steamboiled (Mar 7, 2020)

Just came across this thread.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Repurposed the old ipod with the imod, 128gb ssd & new batteries and fiio a1 amp. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## jmills8

Pricklyears101 said:


> Repurposed the old ipod with the imod, 128gb ssd & new batteries and fiio a1 amp. Pleasantly surprised


Feet !


----------



## blackgreen15

Pricklyears101 said:


> Repurposed the old ipod with the imod, 128gb ssd & new batteries and fiio a1 amp. Pleasantly surprised


Nice!  I had one of those.  Still one of the best UI's ever, and a beautiful design.  Unfortunately sounded like someone yelling into a metal trash can.  It's actually the reason I discovered this hobby in general, I went on a mission to find something that sounded better.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Mar 8, 2020)

blackgreen15 said:


> Nice!  I had one of those.  Still one of the best UI's ever, and a beautiful design.  Unfortunately sounded like someone yelling into a metal trash can.  It's actually the reason I discovered this hobby in general, I went on a mission to find something that sounded better.



True. I bought it cuz i just wanted a no frills mp3 player but the hp out is just crap, you don't have to be an audiophile to tell, and so it got stowed away unloved for years until i got into this hobby and discovered how to unleash it's potential instead of copping out and just getting a new dap. I'm still old school enough to collect my songs manually over the years instead of spotify so this setup actually works for me. The fiio amp is surprisingly good, dont let the entry level tag fool you. 3 hardware eq options, good battery life, cheap as hell and most importantly sounds reasonably good within my expectations and still not sacrifice on the portability aspect. It pairs well with my iems and really have no complains about it.

Also I'd like to add that replacement parts such as front and back plate covers, lcd screen, battery, storage and even the pcbs are readily available on sites such as aliexpress, which means servicing diy or paying someone else to do it is no issue, which is more than you can say for any other daps nowadays.


----------



## NickleCo (Mar 8, 2020)

Some roll tips, some roll cables, some roll iems, some daps. Me? I roll with firmwares

Sony wm1a with modded fw (Solis tier 5) with campfire atlas.


----------



## blackgreen15

DatDudeNic said:


> Some roll tips, some roll cables, some roll iems, some daps. Me? I roll with firmwares
> 
> Sony wm1a with modded fw (Solis tier 5) with campfire atlas.


Where can I find this firmware?


----------



## thamasha69

Tin Hifi T4 (Sony MH755 tips) -> Linsoul LSC09 cable -> Ikko Zerda CS43198 Lightning DAC


----------



## NickleCo

blackgreen15 said:


> Where can I find this firmware?


The wm1a/z thread


----------



## willywill (Mar 8, 2020)

Took the bike out first time this fall/winter, got home and kids and girl are gone, my time to chill


----------



## kmmbd

Tin T4 + Cayin N6 Mk. 2 makes for a great pairing.


----------



## funkymartyn

Fiio m7 , fiio f9 pro, fiio and fa1, liberty 2 pro ..


----------



## funkymartyn

Fiio m7  bluetooth to my speakers.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Lotoo Paw Gold Touch + Dita Brass (Limited Edition).


----------



## kdphan

Since the Dream XLS came, I cannot leave home without it.


----------



## funkymartyn

Fiio m7 , grado sr 225.


----------



## cathee

funkymartyn said:


> Fiio m7 , grado sr 225.



Flat 225s? How tasteful


----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold Touch + Dita Brass (Limited Edition).


Nice Entry level set up , enjoy !


----------



## RONJA MESCO

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PL , Romi 5 watt amp , 9200.


Nice set up!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

DONTGIVEUP said:


> New toy in the left


Not gonna lie... This screen skin is the one that sold me on the Plenue. To me, it's the best one by far


----------



## RONJA MESCO

PurpleCross said:


> Coming from a 1Z the M15 is surprisingly good!
> 1z has good soundstage and detailed. still undecided


I'm interested in which is best because if the m15 has the good





floydfan33 said:


> M11 Pro Stainless > ALO SXC8 4.4 Balanced > Campfire Audio Cascade


Whoa
.. You got your hand on a stainless.... Nice!! A rare bird indeed.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AAW Canary.


----------



## Nayparm

Which player to use today on the AR-M2


----------



## Nayparm

After all those pics I used the only one i didn't capture, Neutron  for the gym, going to be UAPP this afternoon. Playerpro and Hiby tomorrow.


----------



## cadgers

Sony ZX507 x CA Solstice


----------



## greenmac




----------



## thesheik137

greenmac said:


>


Which iem?


----------



## davidcotton

thesheik137 said:


> Which iem?



Guessing AudioSense t800 from his sig?


----------



## greenmac

Audiosense t800


----------



## floydfan33

Kann Cube and CA Cascade


----------



## espin

Sansa Clip+ and Custom Art FIBAE 7


----------



## ngd3

Sony NW ZX507 -> DHC Clone Silver -> Fourte


----------



## Podster

To date and for being in the digital realm this rig sounds so analog I call it my Ani-Log Imposter  Mainly the Walnuts as I have many iem's that support that sound


----------



## jasonb

AKG K371 or Lypertek Tevi with a OnePlus 7T.


----------



## steamboiled (Mar 17, 2020)

Already had a crappy day at work. Still had to continue working at home. Having a very long Monday


Hope you're having a better start of the week.


----------



## Hanesu




----------



## jmills8




----------



## Marat Sar

Hanesu said:


>



What is the album that's on? Cool cover, googling "it is ten twenty four" came up empty though.


----------



## DONTGIVEUP

Found an old Sony MDR-F1 at my local thrift store and man does this have an open sound. I feel the 1Z can’t power it enough as I have to increase the volume (or I’m getting deaf). Soundstage is almost to that of MA900.


----------



## Hanesu

Marat Sar said:


> What is the album that's on? Cool cover, googling "it is ten twenty four" came up empty though.



Not a cover! It’s my homescreen!


----------



## Marat Sar

Hanesu said:


> Not a cover! It’s my homescreen!



Haha! Cool homescreen then. Cheers!


----------



## Podster




----------



## kimball




----------



## musicinmymind

kimball said:


>


What is PW audio component for?


----------



## kimball (Mar 17, 2020)

musicinmymind said:


> What is PW audio component for?


This Adapter is design for AK(DAP and AK AMP)
2.5mm plus 3.5mm connected together and convert to 4.4mm at the same time and provide grounding effect
https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-jacks-plugs-explained/
As all of you may know 2.5mm design is not same with 4.4mm
That's why PW audio boss use 3.5mm(grounding only without providing sound signal) to "compensate"

The 4.4mm female plug is using PENTACONN and the "backgound sound" will become very very "Dark and slient" if you are using "4.4mm shielding audio cable"


----------



## thesheik137

Cowon Plenue D2->(Alo SXC 22)->Dethonray HPA HA-2->Audeze LCD-1


----------



## raulromanjr

My newest DIY case for my rig.  Over 500gb of hi-res music with a good 6 hours of high volume listening time on a single charge. Case made from an old Frost River waxed canvas bag.  The case is a nice compromise between protection and cool operation.


----------



## jmills8

raulromanjr said:


> My newest DIY case for my rig.  Over 500gb of hi-res music with a good 6 hours of high volume listening time on a single charge. Case made from an old Frost River waxed canvas bag.  The case is a nice compromise between protection and cool operation.


----------



## Redcarmoose

IPod 6th Generation 32GB, qdc Anole V3......my portable out and about rig.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> IPod 6th Generation 32GB, qdc Anole V3......my portable out and about rig.


What do you use tidal?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 18, 2020)

gazzington said:


> What do you use tidal?



What ever goes in is normally Apple Lossless or 320kbps. I simply like the size, plus the camera. I’d probably be better off with a new cell phone? Lol

But the qdc IEMs come with this tiny magnetic locking case, then the iPod is super small, so it’s kind of perfect. Of course I do miss my 1A on these outings, so on actual trips the 1A comes along. Years ago all I had was IPods, I’ve had them forever, so I guess I’m used to them. Back years ago it was better to stack an amp with them but the Anole V3 is so easy to drive.....I just try and keep it simple.

Though any FLAC can get transposed to Apple Lossless in the converter plug-in for Foobar 2000. That’s where stuff can get unexpectedly complicated. Though I will admit I shamelessly use 320kbps files.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> What ever goes in is normally a Apple Lossless or 320kbps. I simply like the size, plus the camera. I’d probably be better off with a new cell phone? Lol
> 
> But the qdc IEMs come with this tiny magnetic locking case, then the iPod is super small, so it’s kind of perfect. Of course I do miss my 1A on these outings, so on actual trips the 1A comes along. Years ago all I had was IPods, I’ve had them forever, so I guess I’m used to them. Back years ago it was better to stack and amp with them but the Anole V3 is so easy to drive.....I just try and keep it simple.


Nothing wrong with an ipod touch. Very small and does not sound bad and you can add a dragonfly if you want to improve it.  I tried qdc anole vx and loved them.


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Nothing wrong with an ipod touch. Very small and does not sound bad and you can add a dragonfly if you want to improve it.  I tried qdc anole vx and loved them.




Yes, the other part I didn’t mention is the rain. So here all of a sudden there can be giant heavy rainstorms that last 15 minutes. You can’t always tell when they will hit. But it’s crazy....so going out and around with this minimal set-up is actually kind of the thing to do. Walking just to your car can result in being drenched, so I don’t really take nice gear out.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, the other part I didn’t mention is the rain. So here all of a sudden there can be giant heavy rainstorms that last 15 minutes. You can’t always tell when they will hit. But it’s crazy....so going out and around with this minimal set-up is actually kind of the thing to do. Walking just to your car can result in being drenched, so I don’t really take nice gear out.


Lol where do you live? I'm in the uk and in isolation at the moment. Corono virus is spreading through the uk


----------



## DeliriumCordia

Endgame level setup right here. It even has a bottom facing mono speaker and some aggressive sound processing when EQ'ng, even after disabling all DSP effects. Am I doing this audiophile thing right guys?


----------



## gazzington

DeliriumCordia said:


> Endgame level setup right here. It even has a bottom facing mono speaker and some aggressive sound processing when EQ'ng, even after disabling all DSP effects. Am I doing this audiophile thing right guys?


My portable set up is my galaxy s10 phone with Sony Sony WH-1000XM3 headphones. Sounds great


----------



## DeliriumCordia

The A50 is probably not the worst thing I've heard, but I wouldn't rely on the speaker for anything and EQ'ng does give me some questionable results. I don't know what could be going on, but there's slightly less clarity unless I use the Custom option and drop each band a few notches. This seems to be regardless of whatever I plug in.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> What ever goes in is normally Apple Lossless or 320kbps. I simply like the size, plus the camera. I’d probably be better off with a new cell phone? Lol
> 
> But the qdc IEMs come with this tiny magnetic locking case, then the iPod is super small, so it’s kind of perfect. Of course I do miss my 1A on these outings, so on actual trips the 1A comes along. Years ago all I had was IPods, I’ve had them forever, so I guess I’m used to them. Back years ago it was better to stack an amp with them but the Anole V3 is so easy to drive.....I just try and keep it simple.
> 
> Though any FLAC can get transposed to Apple Lossless in the converter plug-in for Foobar 2000. That’s where stuff can get unexpectedly complicated. Though I will admit I shamelessly use 320kbps files.



Well leave it to me to go and ruin the compact effect by strapping on an anchor  By the way those qdc's look sweet






For today however I just can't seem to switch out the Opus # 1


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Lol where do you live? I'm in the uk and in isolation at the moment. Corono virus is spreading through the uk



I live on a tiny island 40 miles wide and 100 miles long. But, I agree time to stay in.......and rock-and-roll! Amazing times!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



Ah, nature shots


----------



## greenmac




----------



## fokta

on a simple daily mode due to the current situation... 
TFZ E. King - Verus 2 strand SE - DX221mk2


----------



## noplsestar

Calyx M -> Dethonray HA-2 -> Focal Stellia
(everything wired with Arctic Cables Silver UPOCC 8-braid with Viablue plugs)

ENDGAME !!!

(I know I know, there is no endgame)


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Calyx M -> Dethonray HA-2 -> Focal Stellia
> (everything wired with Arctic Cables Silver UPOCC 8-braid with Viablue plugs)
> 
> ENDGAME !!!
> ...


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


From the toilet roll rush I'm the uk, I think that's what we will be eating


----------



## Podster

greenmac said:


>



Love those face plates and the PAW 5000 is really a fun player  (That Tripowin cable is killer as I run that same one on my BA10's)

Having myself some more Chi-Fun today with a pretty respectable budget stack


----------



## Damz87




----------



## Podster

Damz87 said:


>



Man the EX1000's are some real Thumpty Dumpties  Nice cable too


----------



## Rockwell75

Cayin n6ii => VE8, Solaris SE & u12t


----------



## yorosello

Moondrop Blessing 2 + Shanling M5s = Perfect


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

_LPGT, Dita Dream, CA Solaris SE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## F700 (Mar 21, 2020)

Warm sound signature made into perfection (to my ears at least) - Calyx M, Phatlab Chimera, Final E5000. Overkill combo, but I don't care


----------



## Tybot

Neutron/EQu via iPhone 6S —> Kingsound M03 —> Janus —> Noble Khan.


----------



## hung031086

Hugo2 》64Audio A18t, Empire Ears Valkyrie and Wraith


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Calyx M -> Dethonray HA-2 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzfi




----------



## zig3n




----------



## theveterans




----------



## bmichels (Mar 23, 2020)

*Almost portable !  At least "transportable" since it is battery operated.  After many many years I still use it, carying it from rooms to rooms...*


----------



## Podster

It's a Light-Fi day


----------



## bmichels

A&K SP1000 with AK-AMP, DHC Silver cable, ZMF Verite closed


----------



## 1TrickPony

Setup with a bit of luck can be had for 500$-600$. Trickiest is to find wide bore tips to pull it off right.  

Imaging for days.  Really impressive of where we're at... with a decent price tag.


----------



## bmichels

*A&K SP1000 with AKamp & ZMF Verite Closed with DHC silver cable and... a vue. A nice place to listen to portable Set-up...*


----------



## TheHighlander

Cayin n6ii with A01 + Dethonray ha-2 + hek v2. This little amp is amazing.


----------



## willywill

Head-fi update the website we have the latest images on the top right corner, last time we had this feature we had Rudi posting his
big baller setup. What the hell happen to Rudi anyone know


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tia Fourte Noir
Pw1960 4wires
Wm1z
Zx507


----------



## fokta (Mar 25, 2020)

willywill said:


> Head-fi update the website we have the latest images on the top right corner, last time we had this feature we had Rudi posting his
> big baller setup. What the hell happen to Rudi anyone know


He still around, last seen 2 weeks ago, that he was enjoying LP600 with IEM... Plus his unusual Grounding device...

edit : WFH setup... with my old daughter study table..


----------



## jmills8

willywill said:


> Head-fi update the website we have the latest images on the top right corner, last time we had this feature we had Rudi posting his
> big baller setup. What the hell happen to Rudi anyone know


Other venues


----------



## NickleCo

willywill said:


> Head-fi update the website we have the latest images on the top right corner, last time we had this feature we had Rudi posting his
> big baller setup. What the hell happen to Rudi anyone know


He doesnt post here all that much anymore but he does, on a daily basis, over at facebook.


----------



## qafro

wow , How does the RME sound like as a DAC?


----------



## alucard177

Hidizs AP80 + AAW A2H Pro


----------



## alucard177

AP80 + VT T3


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Marat Sar

Gotta say -- one good thing about these times is the sudden influx of pretty pics of peoples' rigs  

Keep up the good work, really enjoying all these.


----------



## TheHighlander

is there an optimal voltagem imput for gsx mini? Om rme adi 2 dac I use +7db from balanced ( I think on balanced sum +6 so is +13db). On chord qutest I use 3V RMS (blue color).

Edit: Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Damz87

In isolation doing some decluttering, and found my old iPod Classic. Still sounds pretty good 

Paired with Sony MH755


----------



## jmills8

Damz87 said:


> In isolation doing some decluttering, and found my old iPod Classic. Still sounds pretty good
> 
> Paired with Sony MH755


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 28, 2020)

*Noble Audio Kaiser 10 Encore IEM Universal (Sony Clear Silicone Hybrid Tips)(HanSound Audio ZENTOO 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated 4.4mm)

Sony NW-WM1A Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition)



*


----------



## floydfan33

Overkill?


----------



## Nailzs

Maybe.


----------



## Devodonaldson

floydfan33 said:


> Overkill?


No. Underperforming if you ask me. Switch headphone jack is bad! I use a USB C  transmitter with APTX LL to connect to a Fiio BTR5 and use with Solaris, or my preferred LCDi4.


----------



## NickleCo

floydfan33 said:


> Overkill?


I know someone who uses the kse1200 with the switch lol


----------



## karloil

Mine was just like this


----------



## NickleCo

karloil said:


> Mine was just like this


Is that a tralucent cable i see


----------



## karloil

DatDudeNic said:


> Is that a tralucent cable i see



Nope, that's a Plussound Audio cable. Forgot which one.


----------



## NickleCo

karloil said:


> Nope, that's a Plussound Audio cable. Forgot which one.


I see, got confused by the diamond patterns on the pins thought it was tralucent. Forgot that tralucent uses circles not diamonds lol.


----------



## bmichels

Not as good sounding than my "big" A&K SP1000 + SHURE KSE1500 portable combo, but... much more convenient for jogging


----------



## NickleCo

bmichels said:


> Not as good sounding than my "big" A&K SP1000 + SHURE KSE1500 portable combo, but... much more convenient for jogging


what iems are those?


----------



## NickleCo

karloil said:


> Nope, that's a Plussound Audio cable. Forgot which one.


now i remember where those diamonds are from, audiohive right?


----------



## bmichels

DatDudeNic said:


> what iems are those?



very old one:  Westone ES3x


----------



## DR650SE

Today's rig while working from home.  Because...why not??

1st Gen iPod classic, Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII amp, and Beyerdynamic DT 880s (250ohm)


----------



## kmmbd

#StayAtHome setup for today: Tin T4 + Questyle QP1R


----------



## tracyca (Mar 31, 2020)

Portable tubes.


----------



## big45-70

What I think my portable rig is, T60RP Aragon’s with a HiFi Walker H2 and Fiio A3.





What my actual portable rig is, AirPod 2nd gens with my homemade covers.


----------



## kdphan

Got the Rhapsodio Eden SP back from driver upgrade. Paired with Rhapsodio SG2.98 cable


----------



## NickleCo

I sure do miss these little buggers of an iem!


----------



## greenmac

Loving this combination


----------



## yorosello

New set up


----------



## CJG888

tracyca said:


> Potable tubes.


I really wouldn’t recommend drinking them...


----------



## tracyca

CJG888 said:


> I really wouldn’t recommend drinking them...


Sorry don’t understand “ drinking them”


----------



## denis1976

Is the "potable" thing


----------



## tracyca

denis1976 said:


> Is the "potable" thing


Haha! I didn’t notice that. Thank you.


----------



## tracyca

Andromeda


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca

This started my journey!


----------



## 1TrickPony

yorosello said:


> New set up



Noice bud. Any cable difference?


----------



## yorosello

1TrickPony said:


> Noice bud. Any cable difference?


Since this is my only 2.5mm cable, i can't say if there is any different. But if comparing unbalanced & balanced output, they does sound different.


----------



## jmills8

yorosello said:


> Since this is my only 2.5mm cable, i can't say if there is any different. But if comparing unbalanced & balanced output, they does sound different.


Yes ofcourse unbalance 400 MW and balance a lot more.


----------



## yorosello

jmills8 said:


> Yes of course unbalance 400 MW and balance a lot more.


The sound character also changes


----------



## jmills8

yorosello said:


> The sound character also changes


----------



## capnjack

Today's rig B-)


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PM2



Which amp and cables are you using. I am looking for powerful portable amp to use with Mojo.

Romi 5 watt amp is very tempting after your positive feedback, but too big for on go.


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Which amp and cables are you using. I am looking for powerful portable amp to use with Mojo.
> 
> Romi 5 watt amp is very tempting after your positive feedback, but too big for on go.


Mojo ? On the go ? Phone and mojo with an iem is good enough for on the go. A tiny dap with the Romi would be very good soundwise but if one the go then a fanny belt will be needed. The Romi is smaller than the Hugo , just slightly thinker. Ifi has some small portable amps.


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> Mojo ? On the go ? Phone and mojo with an iem is good enough for on the go. A tiny dap with the Romi would be very good soundwise but if one the go then a fanny belt will be needed. The Romi is smaller than the Hugo , just slightly thinker. Ifi has some small portable amps.



TempoTec V1 sacked on Mojo with UltraStone Sig Pro…still love this headphone. I use this rig only for evening walk and don’t mind sacking an powerful amp, this headphones scales with a powerful amp.

Just need clean, natural and powerful AMP.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 2, 2020)

Taking a break from the transportable rig during the lockdown and focusing solely on Mojo portable rig:













I got it to near 'mini-DAVE' desktop levels so it's stable (subjective opinion of course).  After spending time in the Chord Summit-Fi threads helps one to find out optimal solutions for their Chord everyman devices and learn that digital source matters big time.  During the prototype testing phase, I couldn't explain the sound difference and attributed it to some type of magical synergy.  Recently, some posters with similar digital sources and I came to the conclusion that it's PrAT.  By optimising your digital source, the music becomes much more controlled, slows a bit and gives the music room to breathe.  Redbook files sound like HiRez.  Adding a mScaler is known to have a similar effect.  But bottom like, PrAT is amazing with the right digital source.  It's my #1 factor now when considering a digital source.  My past considerations for changing source was to be 100% EMI/RFI-free, off-grid battery portable use and purity in sound.  But after some experience, I consider PrAT to be an big X-factor.  PrAT didn't even cross my mind once as a decision factor when choosing a digital source.  It's amazing how different music sounds with the right pacing and rhythm.

Besides lifting the veil by going glass optical, you maintain the crispness of USB without USB's harshness.  Of course your limited to 24/192, but it's okay as I converted back to redbook now after a decade of HiRez listening.  The digital source change my listening shift to redbook away from SACDs / HiRez.  Tho HiRez still gets some good playtime, but SACD's are too soft so still with anything PCM.

I was fortunate to discover a solution where the PCM data goes from CPU via the i2s bus to the optical decoder then travels via glass optical fiber straight into Chord devices.  So no USB audio involvement or some type of USB complicated conversion / USB bus path into optical.  So I was able to get my sound purity requirement.

----  Onto Mojo. ----

I was able to pickup a Mojo hours before the holiday sale was over a few months back so have a portable rig again.

I tried a different optical source with Mojo for a few weeks.  Couldn't listen anymore and was considering selling.  I switched to the digital source I was using for the H2 and was able to replicate the PrAT factor with the Mojo.  I can't stop listening now.  I think this makes a great budget rig w/ this digital source as you get excellent $2K SQ for about $4-500 minus the optional glass optical cable.  I don't know if I could recommend the Mojo without this digital source + glass optical.  I almost gave up on the Mojo.  Mojo going nowhere now.

You get better depth by going optical, so you get a more 3D sound vs 2D using other inputs.



> _I am getting rather different sound from coax and USB inputs with the latter sounding better, what’s the reason for this?_
> 
> 
> It’s complicated and depends upon a number of factors - principally the amount of RF noise injected into the Mojo, and the amount of correlated noise that gets in. It will depend upon the source device as to which sounds best. My preference is optical, as this has the smoothest sound quality and best depth, as it does not suffer from both of the aforementioned problems.



link

---- Onto UE10 ----

Listening out of the UE10 (old skewl neutral monitor) is a wonderful experience now.  Ground zero of CIEMs (CIEM0).

Back in 2004 I cracked the shell on my UE Pro 10 and only recently got around to re-shelling a few years ago (no re-shelling available in the early days).  It's now being utilised (~600 hours usage) with the Mojo.





Most will probably not recognise this HF legend, but it's someone I highly respected on this site.  I was looking at old impressions not for nostalgia but I'm putting the UE-10 through it's paces now:



















Really enjoying this UE-10 classic with Mojo...

---- Misc ----















With Squeezebox 8 on the backend and iPeng on the frontend, it's lightning fast even tho wireless.

http://antipodes.audio/squeezebox/

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ipeng/id767266886

Music sources for testing:

http://www.thetargetcdcollection.com/p/target-cd-info.html

Master sources before sound processing was a thing....

---- Note ----

You can also convert your beloved USB DAC into a DAP w/ wireless UI via smartphone.  The power will be fed from battery pack -> RPi -> USB DAC (Dragonfly, Fulla 2, Soundblaster G6, etc.).  As long as it's a low req power USB DAC.  Just change output to USB Audio.  I don't recommend USB Audio for SQ but it's a fair compromise if you want to use your fav USB DAC OTG.


----------



## tracyca

I Love My CDM!  ALO Audio is First Class and Best of the Best!


----------



## koven

M15 & VX, pretty decent combo!


----------



## ostewart

I've been enjoying this system A LOT! @Paul - iBasso @Final Audio


----------



## cathee

koven said:


> M15 & VX, pretty decent combo!



That FiiO looking slick! Shadows of SONY? Either way I love it.


----------



## F700 (Apr 3, 2020)

Calyx M and P-EAR-S audio UT-3


----------



## thesheik137

Cowon Plenue D2 + Null Audio Arete + Fearless S8Pro


----------



## F700 (Apr 3, 2020)

thesheik137 said:


> Cowon Plenue D2 + Null Audio Arete + Fearless S8Pro


You have good taste... Hardware-wise, but also colorwise. Your S8P are looking magnificent. Almost jealous here. We share the same interest for the Arete IV too


----------



## thesheik137

F700 said:


> You have good taste... Hardware-wise, but also colorwise. Your S8P are looking magnificent. Almost jealous here. We share the same interest for the Arete IV too


Thanks. It took a while, but I finally got the "synergy" in the setup that I was looking for. The Arete IV was the last piece and it all just clicked.


----------



## kdphan

Happy friday everyone. Stay safe!

Left to right:  Hyla Sarda, Rhapsodio Eden and ThieAudio Voyager 14.

Eden is currently my fav IEM.


----------



## F700

thesheik137 said:


> Thanks. It took a while, but I finally got the "synergy" in the setup that I was looking for. The Arete IV was the last piece and it all just clicked.


Very nice to hear such a thing nowadays. Enjoy your setup and your music!


----------



## alucard177

Galaxy S9 + Final Audio E2000


----------



## 474194 (Apr 4, 2020)

kdphan said:


> Yes, had it re-terminated since I couldn’t get along with the oem war guides. My 2pin connector also got loose so it was my chance to change to mmcx for my andromeda and T800. Plussound connector is of great quality. They did it for $50 including parts and shipping back.



Stumbled upon this.  Rare to run into a fellow SilverFi user and even rarer one that has had re-termination work done.

Is this implying that you can send your SilverFi cable to Los Angeles, pick an connector type and have it re-terminated for $50?

I helped Nic (Shootout thread dude) indirectly get some Ediolic 2-pin connectors as he had his R4 re-terminated about half a year ago.  But shipping half way around the world is a pain and PS is probably only a few zip codes away.  Last I heard Nic was enjoying his R4 very much with the i4.

My R4 ergos are good since I was able to customise with less heat shrink (3M):





I didn't like the standard ergos at all.  Fortunately, cable maker is very open-minded.  The other end is terminated with a Furutech CF-763 (R) 6.3mm Stereo Connector (Rhodium).

https://www.moon-audio.com/furutech-cf-763-r-6-3mm-stereo-connector.html

My only fallback is David from Triton Audio whom does similar work, but since PS is the only one to sell IPX connectors that's an good option. Unless I can find some Estron IPX connectors somewhere...


----------



## kdphan

AC-12 said:


> Stumbled upon this.  Rare to run into a fellow SilverFi user and even rarer one that has had re-termination work done.
> 
> Is this implying that you can send your SilverFi cable to Los Angeles, pick an connector type and have it re-terminated for $50?
> 
> ...


Would recommend PS for termination work. 
I still have my silverfi cable and looking to have ear hook mold done since I don’t want that part to turn color since it touches my skin.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 4, 2020)

kdphan said:


> Would recommend PS for termination work.
> I still have my silverfi cable and looking to have ear hook mold done since I don’t want that part to turn color since it touches my skin.



Thanks for the confirmation.  What a great out to have.

I use some replaceable wraps for back of the ear with the R1, but no protection on the ear hooks.  There 3M Very Flexiable model black heat shrink so I hope it last, but skin oil is brutal to equipment:


----------



## kdphan

AC-12 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.  What a great out to have.
> 
> I use some replaceable wraps for back of the ear with the R1, but no protection on the ear hooks.  There 3M Very Flexiable model black heat shrink so I hope it last, but skin oil is brutal to equipment:
> 
> ...


I’ll have to look into the heat shrink


----------



## 474194 (Apr 4, 2020)

kdphan said:


> I’ll have to look into the heat shrink



I logged in to check but the product is since obsolete.

This is the newer model I think...

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/?qs=4EOvy6wCNnulvUvwkOjHdw==

website difficult to locate items so just sent link.

QTY 10 X 6" per pack

I don't know if it will make a durable difference, but it's black in color and 3M is HQ.

Warren Buffett company so reliable.


----------



## blackgreen15

This must be that 'synergy' I keep hearing about.  Sounds beyond amazing.


----------



## Fabaaroan

Music on the balcony with the sun.



Stay Home


----------



## NickleCo (Apr 4, 2020)

alucard177 said:


> Galaxy S9 + Final Audio E2000


Stan Getz, good taste


----------



## denis1976

1z plus Atlas, simply massive


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> 1z plus Atlas, simply massive


----------



## blackgreen15

jmills8 said:


>


Because, you know, holding up your high standards for good audio is so much more important than being kind.  I get it.


----------



## jmills8

blackgreen15 said:


> Because, you know, holding up your high standards for good audio is so much more important than being kind.  I get it.


One can easily take things too seriously , but with wisdom one can find humor. Being able to enjoy  music on any budget is a gift.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Project Heaven & Whiplash Audio TwAg v3.
Limited series AMT driver IEMs.


----------



## denis1976 (Apr 4, 2020)

jmills8 said:


>


YES, YES, YES, YES, YES


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 , Romi 5W Class A portable amp , Final Audio D8000 Pro HP.


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PM2 , Romi 5W Class A portable amp , Final Audio D8000 Pro HP.


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 , Romi 5W Class A portable amp , Final Audio D8000 Pro HP.



denis1976 said:


>


Correct , no you cant try this.


----------



## denis1976 (Apr 4, 2020)

I can't because I don't want to, know you are a rich guy, but you miss the ultimate richness that is Humility, thats even more bad because I am sure that you have knowledge


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> I can't because I don't want to, know you are a rich guy, but you miss the ultimate richness that is Humility, thats even more bad because I am sure that you have knowledge


If you knew me you would know I am very humble. Guess me wanting and thinking to do my best to help you can be easily taken as being cold , mean , and uncaring.


----------



## denis1976 (Apr 4, 2020)

One think I can trust is in my earing and in all the gears that I heard all my life, if your idea of help is saying allways bad and ironic things about others things that not yours, I dismiss that help, but thank you, and yes your gears are awesome the n8 is top, even without amp attached and eq, you must have a very high grade of earing, you have a more than 3k dap and you are not satisfied if you wore you did not equalize and amped it, so the conclusion I take is that is not a dap in the world that satisfy your refined taste, so what is the point of saying bad things about other daps when you not even like yours?


----------



## thesheik137

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Project Heaven & Whiplash Audio TwAg v3.
> Limited series AMT driver IEMs.


Super interesting, what brand? Is the faceplate open back?


----------



## kmmbd

HIFIMan Ananda BT (source: my laptop). Definitely the best Bluetooth headphone that I've heard so far.


----------



## NickleCo

denis1976 said:


> 1z plus Atlas, simply massive


I love how you can listen with the atlas for hours with no fatigue!


----------



## NickleCo

Lets just listen to music guys


----------



## soundblast75




----------



## jmills8

soundblast75 said:


>


Romi and 9200 love each other.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Romi and 9200 love each other.


How much are those romi amps?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> How much are those romi amps?


500 USD


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> 500 USD



Where?

Direct form Romi Audio is $642 USD
https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/romi-audio-balanced-headphone-amp-ra200amp-plus


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Where?
> 
> Direct form Romi Audio is $642 USD
> https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/romi-audio-balanced-headphone-amp-ra200amp-plus


Does that includes shipping ?


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> 500 USD


I think I may get one.  Is hong kong in shut down or do you think they are still taking orders?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> I think I may get one.  Is hong kong in shut down or do you think they are still taking orders?


Business as usual. Schools are closed and restrictions on restaurants and bars.


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> Does that includes shipping ?



Not sure, I live in Dubai, only few exceptions most charge to ship here.

For $500, I will get one.


----------



## jmills8

musicinmymind said:


> Not sure, I live in Dubai, only few exceptions most charge to ship here.
> 
> For $500, I will get one.


In Hong Kong if the gear has an internal battery then I cannot use HK Post office so I can only use : DHL , FED EX , UPS.


----------



## Steve Guppy

Swapped out my Note 9 recently for an Xperia X compact, absolute eBay steal for under £60! 
More portable : ✅
Micro sd : ✅ 
Usb-c :      ✅


----------



## karloil

My "stay at home setup"  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## 474194 (Apr 5, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> One can easily take things too seriously , but with wisdom one can find humor. Being able to enjoy  music on any budget is a gift.



Cheers for your help a few years back with PW Audio via Sim City.  H8 not being able to go to HK this year breaking my 25-year streak of going every year.

I guess your posts can be a controversial at times (any subjective comment can), but when it comes down to it you are super helpful.


----------



## soundblast75

gazzington said:


> I think I may get one.  Is hong kong in shut down or do you think they are still taking orders?


Super happy with mine, A class sound and A class product, Romy guys are great, you feel they’re in it with their hearts!
@jmills8 knows his stuff


----------



## capnjack




----------



## NickleCo

capnjack said:


>


Cool case!


----------



## lazner




----------



## Maxx Headroom




----------



## Vitaly2017

jmills8 said:


> Yep 4.4 to 4.4 , dead silence , clean , neutral , detailed , wide soundstage , deep.




I am about to test drive this amp Romi sending me 1 ) ) )

Along with my moded Romi 1z )


----------



## robstah

Inear PP8 + Plussound Poetic SPC + Dethonray DTR1 + JVC Spiral Dot++


----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


> I am about to test drive this amp Romi sending me 1 ) ) )
> 
> Along with my moded Romi 1z )


Wowee nice. Let me/us know how they turn out.


----------



## 474194

Did some research and came to this conclusion why I was enjoying the Mojo so much the second time around:


----------



## Vitaly2017

jmills8 said:


> Wowee nice. Let me/us know how they turn out.



I will also have the sensation cable pure silver with copper shielding.  According to Romi this is an outstanding cable in sound performance.


----------



## Podster

Hmm, was in the wrong Portable Rig thread on my last post:-0 Damn Newbie


----------



## hke3g2006 (Apr 11, 2020)

- Tia Fourte Noir
- Effect Audio Code 51
- SP2000 Vegas Gold


----------



## jmills8

hke3g2006 said:


> - Tia Fourte Noir
> - Effect Audio Code 51
> - SP2000 Vega Gold


Nice starter audio gear.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Nice starter audio gear.



Your such a cad 

Nice rig @hke3g2006


----------



## Adu

1. Chord Mojo/Poly
2. Fiio X5 (I)
3. Cambridge DacMagic XS


----------



## kdphan

Battle of the 8, 9, 12 and 14 BAs IEMs 
U12T, Samba, Voyager14 and S8Pro


----------



## Tybot




----------



## musicinmymind

Vitaly2017 said:


> I will also have the sensation cable pure silver with copper shielding.  According to Romi this is an outstanding cable in sound performance.



Awaiting your feedback on Romi AMP


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Focux

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



You can only get this mug if u purchase from China?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Focux said:


> You can only get this mug if u purchase from China?


No, I received it from a ukrainian distributor.


----------



## denis1976




----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


>


----------



## denis1976 (Apr 12, 2020)

I was timing how long would take for you to give your allways sincere opinion, 10 minutes,... you are losing your magic, your "posts that I have to destroy" radar is broken?


----------



## denis1976

Is a shame we are so far away from each other, because if we where closer you will see the diference between this set up and and the 400i (I know mid fi mid crap you name it for me is like 0)with the n8 without EQ and amplification (I don't know if you remember how it sounds) and maybe you change your mind, remember that I had the n8 and has good has it is, my mid fi 400i never sounded like they sound now, the balance, the dimension and reality of stage, never...


----------



## 474194

robstah said:


> Inear PP8 + Plussound Poetic SPC + Dethonray DTR1 + JVC Spiral Dot++



nice write-up:

R link


----------



## Podster

Jesus, I have to go dig out a DAC! Of course working at home due to COVID-19 and realizing the sound card in this Dell is total trash


----------



## jmills8




----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


>


Is that an older fiio?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Is that an older fiio?


Yes , wolfson dap , with hardware eq.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Yes , wolfson dap , with hardware eq.


X3?  Didn't realise that it had a wolfson dac


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> X3?  Didn't realise that it had a wolfson dac


Really nice , tubey.


----------



## hemipowered007

jmills8 said:


> Really nice , tubey.



Indeed,  still rock my x3i from time to time because of that wolfson sound sig.


----------



## jmills8

hemipowered007 said:


> Indeed,  still rock my x3i from time to time because of that wolfson sound sig.


True , it has that special sound. Can it run a 256 SD card ?


----------



## hemipowered007

jmills8 said:


> True , it has that special sound. Can it run a 256 SD card ?


I recently put a 128gb in it and it works but the general ui on it seems a tad slower. I have a mod version firmware on it that works great but navigating thru 128gb of music takes a while since theres no true scroll like on my sony zx300. But, sound and portability still rock on this for sure. I need to replace my battery soon though, it is all over the place on run times.


----------



## jmills8

hemipowered007 said:


> I recently put a 128gb in it and it works but the general ui on it seems a tad slower. I have a mod version firmware on it that works great but navigating thru 128gb of music takes a while since theres no true scroll like on my sony zx300. But, sound and portability still rock on this for sure. I need to replace my battery soon though, it is all over the place on run times.


Thxs , guess Ill put my fav and or new albums on it. Not only is the sound pleasing but its so portable.


----------



## Podster (Apr 13, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> Yes , wolfson dap , with hardware eq.



I remember how many were disappointed when the X3i came out, so many still feel the original sounded better! X3 is a classic for sure  I do not think it sounded any worse or better and glad since I took FiiO discount offer of $159 to previous 3 owners  

Here's mine with the Topping NX2 and the venerable KZ ED9's as well as a beautiful DIGNIS case


----------



## Steve Guppy

jmills8 said:


>


What is the amp you have attached to the FiiO? 
Really nice set up btw. Looking at some Fostex for a possible future purchase.


----------



## Grayes

going oldschool today (cca C10 + m3k)


----------



## hemipowered007 (Apr 13, 2020)

Delete cant post pic


----------



## jmills8

Steve Guppy said:


> What is the amp you have attached to the FiiO?
> Really nice set up btw. Looking at some Fostex for a possible future purchase.


Headstage Arrow amp. What I like is I can boost ONLY the sub bass or only the mid bass or boost full bass. Has a treble boost , auto turn off when I turn off dap it turns off the amp.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Headstage Arrow amp. What I like is I can boost ONLY the sub bass or only the mid bass or boost full bass. Has a treble boost , auto turn off when I turn off dap it turns off the amp.


Looks (and reads) nice, but how is the quality of the amplification itself? Also: Is it rather warm or neutral sounding?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Looks (and reads) nice, but how is the quality of the amplification itself? Also: Is it rather warm or neutral sounding?


With all eq off its neutral. With treble up well bright , treble up and only sub bass boosted its bright with a lower in the chest bass hit when the music has that depth.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> With all eq off its neutral. With treble up well bright , treble up and only sub bass boosted its bright with a lower in the chest bass hit when the music has that depth.


Thanks. And compared to other portable amps you have, how is the quality of the amplified sound (without EQ)? Is it on par with the romi? Because I have the Dethonray HA-2 and am loving its neutral sound. It would just be nice to have an amp with Subbass boost, but the quality of the amplification itself is very important for me, too.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Thanks. And compared to other portable amps you have, how is the quality of the amplified sound (without EQ)? Is it on par with the romi? Because I have the Dethonray HA-2 and am loving its neutral sound. It would just be nice to have an amp with Subbass boost, but the quality of the amplification itself is very important for me, too.


I wouldnt say Arrows 4 model has great amp section but the Arrow 5 is better. The Romi has a much more powerful amp (5 Watts) and its slightly more neutral than the Arrow. The Arrow can easily have a brighter sound when treble boost at level 1. It has 2 trebel boost levels. The Arrow has a dac too but now days its not the best dac.


----------



## jmills8

AR-M2 , Arrow amp , D8000 Pro


----------



## hemipowered007

Anyone else start having issues uploading pictures? I cant do it from my phone now whereas last week it worked fine.


----------



## jmills8

hemipowered007 said:


> Anyone else start having issues uploading pictures? I cant do it from my phone now whereas last week it worked fine.


----------



## hemipowered007

jmills8 said:


>



Beautiful, and informative, i love it.


----------



## Podster (Apr 14, 2020)

hemipowered007 said:


> Anyone else start having issues uploading pictures? I cant do it from my phone now whereas last week it worked fine.



Hey Hemi, giving it a try from
My phone since you posted this.





@jmills8 Jason does love seedy characters for sure, when I think of a Slime-ball his face always comes to mind!


----------



## jmills8

Ha , good friends. Heres the X3 with a 5 watt amp.


----------



## hemipowered007 (Apr 14, 2020)

Zx300-audiosense t800

Edit: see, only comes up as an attachment now, will not just post the direct picture, this is from my phone using chrome. I already cleared  cache/cookies. Jmills looks like your last post did the same


----------



## Podster

hemipowered007 said:


> Zx300-audiosense t800
> 
> Edit: see, only comes up as an attachment now, will not just post the direct picture, this is from my phone using chrome. I already cleared  cache/cookies. Jmills looks like your last post did the same



Is it a file size issue, maybe 2.1 Meg is too large and you'll have top downsize it.


----------



## hemipowered007

Podster said:


> Is it a file size issue, maybe 2.1 Meg is too large and you'll have top downsize it.



Shouldnt be, ive uploaded larger prior


----------



## Podster

hemipowered007 said:


> Shouldnt be, ive uploaded larger prior



Well at least it will open when you click on the jpeg! This is attached off my Laptop this time.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 15, 2020)

Sony NW-WM1Z Digital Audio Player Japanese Tourist Edition Firmware Jupiter301-T1
qdc Anole V3 IEM #817993 (stock setting/Sony Hybrid Tips) Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech Rhodium plated CF - 7445 R  4.4mm


----------



## 474194

hemipowered007 said:


> Shouldnt be, ive uploaded larger prior



Did you click "Full Image"?





It's just an storage attachment after you attach.  You have to plant the photo onto the web page by "Full Imaging"...


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Sony NW-WM1Z Digital Audio Player Japanese Tourist Edition Firmware Jupiter301-T1
> qdc Anole V3 IEM #817993 (stock setting/Sony Hybrid Tips) Han Sound Audio Zen 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated Furutech Rhodium plated CF - 7445 R  4.4mm



Love the V3 flake matching the Sony but I think I'd want the cable in black sheath cause my eyes are anal retentive  (silver and gold yes, gold and copper not so much for me) Just call me shallow Hal


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 15, 2020)

Podster said:


> Love the V3 flake matching the Sony but I think I'd want the cable in black sheath cause my eyes are anal retentive  (silver and gold yes, gold and copper not so much for me) Just call me shallow Hal



Well it’s the cheapest cable they make. Though they do make a light blue cable too around the same price? I have this strange copper cable fetish, so..........but your right it’s a mismatch of tones.......oh-well....my eyes are closed most of the time anyway.


----------



## hemipowered007

AC-12 said:


> Did you click "Full Image"?
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an storage attachment after you attach.  You have to plant the photo onto the web page by "Full Imaging"...



That option is no longer coming up that is the issue. Anyhow,  seems its just an internal problem with my device so back to normalcy here sorry for the interruption folks.


----------



## 474194

hemipowered007 said:


> That option is no longer coming up that is the issue. Anyhow,  seems its just an internal problem with my device so back to normalcy here sorry for the interruption folks.



It could be the server / networking end too.  For the last week I've been having to hitting "Preview" and "Post Reply" multiple times before it takes.  It could take up to 5 minutes before it starts working again.  Something's been fishy, but hope it's resolves itself soon.  GL.


----------



## alucard177

LG V30 + BLON BL-03


----------



## Damz87




----------



## cadgers

New Cable Day


----------



## pmrcrazzy

SP2000 + Solaris


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Random


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## jeejack




----------



## jeejack

M9 and Btr5


----------



## spanner43




----------



## 1TrickPony

spanner43 said:


>



660? Lol at beer reference.


----------



## spanner43 (Apr 18, 2020)

1TrickPony said:


> 660? Lol at beer reference.


Close: Drop HD6XX and FIIO M11


----------



## 1TrickPony

Damz87 said:


>



Oh man.  That setup is a beaut!


----------



## Damz87

1TrickPony said:


> Oh man.  That setup is a beaut!



Thank you man! It sounds great too the XBA-Z5 & PHA-2A have crazy good synergy


----------



## Vitaly2017

1TrickPony said:


> 660? Lol at beer reference.




nice yard  very greeny


----------



## Dickymint

The main part of my collection.


----------



## NickleCo

Sony WM1A with Spring on 3.01 TW such a refreshing sound paired with these beauties. Highs just soar without ever becoming sibilant <3


----------



## madnanny2

gt40 said:


> they're mine


hello how is the tascam and does the meters stay on during playback,been very tempted to buy one.are they good enough


----------



## Tawek

End Game


----------



## Podster




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Shozy Form 1.1 and PW Audio silver cable.


----------



## Vitaly2017




----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


>


Seems pretty fast , they usually take their time. How does the amp sound ?


----------



## Vitaly2017

Yes Romi is really cool modding shop!! They are patient fast on reply's I dealt everything via Facebook chat but you can call of course if you want. They done my wm1z in 4 days that including testing the device for 30 hours.
I got the full mode Ultimate, pretty much the last batch of the Black Gate caps. Got 18 caps replaced for bg and that around 60% of 1z caps! Wires have been changed to pure occ litz silver, battery wires replaced for pure occ copper litz and battery changed to.

So far everything functions without any issues. Sounds amazing! 1z has a new flavor bg caps are among the best performers and has the least distortion. I still need to run 400 hours to let the dap burn it self properly to reach the recommended functional state.


As for the amp, its really transparent it doesn't add anything honestly, almost feels like it cleans the sound more lol. Like my 1z has very warm sound this amp seems to clean that warmth a little and make it more balanced and a little more natural feel. Its extremely powerful I only use it at 1/4 in low gain. I dont hear any hiss with my iems. The only little thing I am not sure about is the volume knob it only happens in very low volume sector of the rotation like in the beginning and slightly up to the 1/4 region its like tshhh shhhh sound like when you move the volume knob it does that electronic shhhh tshhh effect, I am sorry dont know how you call this 
I assure you this is not a problem! its very quiet and only hearable probably on iem and when your music playing and turning the knob I dont hear it.
Its very quiet only happens in the 1/4 and bellow region.

I dont find any channel dis-balance it equal left and right all the way to 0 lvl. Very nice amplification clean transparent and pure. I can feel my music being like elevated and equalized the low volume part that is harder to hear is now much louder and very even. Yes I know sounds almost like a dynamic range equaliser but no, its some hw amplifys sound and make it loud and clean and clear !

Honestly this is a steal for only like 600$ usd I got in CAD$ so it was 900. Its very affordable and for what it offers is total crazyness! 
Full Class A amp
3000mw ouput
got all the connectors 4.4 / 2.5 balanced and 3.5 unbalanced All in and out for each !! You can input unbalanced to balanced I think I havent tried it...
You can charge via usb C and listen same time!
portable can last around 6 hours I think I havent tried yet.
it has an Led battery status so no worries getting a surprise 


@jmills8


----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


> Yes Romi is really cool modding shop!! They are patient fast on reply's I dealt everything via Facebook chat but you can call of course if you want. They done my wm1z in 4 days that including testing the device for 30 hours.
> I got the full mode Ultimate, pretty much the last batch of the Black Gate caps. Got 18 caps replaced for bg and that around 60% of 1z caps! Wires have been changed to pure occ litz silver, battery wires replaced for pure occ copper litz and battery changed to.
> 
> So far everything functions without any issues. Sounds amazing! 1z has a new flavor bg caps are among the best performers and has the least distortion. I still need to run 400 hours to let the dap burn it self properly to reach the recommended functional state.
> ...


Yeah you can connect it many ways. I never played with the volume knob , I just leave it at 75% power and control the volume from the dap.


----------



## Vitaly2017

jmills8 said:


> Yeah you can connect it many ways. I never played with the volume knob , I just leave it at 75% power and control the volume from the dap.




shouldnt we do the other way? dap to max volume and control it via the amp? by the way the bx2 has absolutely no hiss, my 1z hiss more then bx2 isnt that nuts


----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


> shouldnt we do the other way? dap to max volume and control it via the amp? by the way the bx2 has absolutely no hiss, my 1z hiss more then bx2 isnt that nuts


I did what they told me. Also what my ears tells me.


----------



## Whitigir

Vitaly2017 said:


> shouldnt we do the other way? dap to max volume and control it via the amp? by the way the bx2 has absolutely no hiss, my 1z hiss more then bx2 isnt that nuts


All S-master hisses, but that is a trade off for it unique timbres and efficient that runs on and on with 1 charge, and barely emit any heat.  Compromises is everywhere lol


----------



## Vitaly2017

Whitigir said:


> All S-master hisses, but that is a trade off for it unique timbres and efficient that runs on and on with 1 charge, and barely emit any heat.  Compromises is everywhere lol




Hmm I guess it depends how high it hiss but damn this bx2 is so stellar dark I am almost affraid to admit this fact, such black background is intense  1z now hiss to much for me


----------



## Hanesu (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Podster

Vitaly2017 said:


>



Some nice toys right there


----------



## Vitaly2017

jmills8 said:


> I did what they told me. Also what my ears tells me.




Got a curious question for ya, how long does your bx2 amp last on 1 full charge?


----------



## Vitaly2017

So I just tested my Romi BX2 amp and I got 6h24 min on battery from full charge that was a 8 000 mw battery !  Low gain 1/4 + volume set feeding Iems.

Good thing I can charge and listen to it at same time !


----------



## Whitigir

Vitaly2017 said:


> So I just tested my Romi BX2 amp and I got 6h24 min on battery from full charge that was a 8 000 mw battery !  Low gain 1/4 + volume set feeding Iems.
> 
> Good thing I can charge and listen to it at same time !


Can beat a Walkman that does 24-30 hours on FLAC LOL!! Unless you need to drive full-size


----------



## Vitaly2017

Whitigir said:


> Can beat a Walkman that does 24-30 hours on FLAC LOL!! Unless you need to drive full-size




I guess need an extra power bank lmao that makes a triple sandwich of gear DAMN it + all that heat szzzzang


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Seems pretty fast , they usually take their time. How does the amp sound ?


You habe heard some portable amps, right? Which one is the best? Romi?
Have you by any chance also heard the Dethonray HA-2? If so, is it comparable to the Romi‘s sound?


----------



## darmanastartes

Meizu HiFi Pro + Moondrop S8


----------



## cathee

Scaling down in these uncertain times but not downgrading


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 24, 2020)

_Sony Pentaconn 4.4mm MUC-M12NB1 1.2m StarQuad OFC IEM Cable
BGVP DM6 5BA Universal IEM
Sony NW-WM1Z Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW Jupiter301T1_


----------



## stersa




----------



## Podster

Man, so many Sony's! When I grow up I'm going to get one  

Tiny in stature but Large Time in sound


----------



## CoryGillmore (Apr 24, 2020)

Redcarmoose said:


> _Sony Pentaconn 4.4mm MUC-M12NB1 1.2m StarQuad OFC IEM Cable
> BGVP DM6 5BA Universal IEM
> Sony NW-WM1Z Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) FW Jupiter301T1_


That's a Kimber Kable, right? I love that sleek black look on that Kimber. I use the braided copper Kimber on my IER-M9 but that black looks sick and I bet it's not as stiff and unwieldy as the braided one. Where'd you even find one of those?

EDIT: oops I just looked it up and it's not a Kimber. It's just a cable from the XBA series? It looks sick regardless. I do want one of the black Kimbers though


----------



## kdphan

@Vitaly2017 how much was that 4.4mm to 4.4mm cable?


----------



## psikey

Easter special


----------



## pmrcrazzy

SP2000 Black on Black


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## willywill

pmrcrazzy said:


> SP2000 Black on Black


Can't drive a car without tires where the headphone


----------



## Podster

willywill said:


> Can't drive a car without tires where the headphone



LOL, well he does have those Gamers hanging on that stand in the background. I have to say he has a whole heaping amount of different toys in there


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## Vitaly2017

kdphan said:


> @Vitaly2017 how much was that 4.4mm to 4.4mm cable?




I dont have the exact price around 275. usd


----------



## kdphan

Ouch, that's a lot for a few inches of cable


----------



## Podster

pmrcrazzy said:


>



LOL, now your just showin' off


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Those Sony head


Podster said:


> LOL, now your just showin' off


haha im stuck in my house with nothing to do but nerd


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 24, 2020)

CoryGillmore said:


> That's a Kimber Kable, right? I love that sleek black look on that Kimber. I use the braided copper Kimber on my IER-M9 but that black looks sick and I bet it's not as stiff and unwieldy as the braided one. Where'd you even find one of those?
> 
> EDIT: oops I just looked it up and it's not a Kimber. It's just a cable from the XBA series? It looks sick regardless. I do want one of the black Kimbers though



Don’t know about regular black Kimber cables, though the Sony Kimber cable is this one; pictured above. But in my opinion if this is the braided one you own, it’s actually slightly better sounding. I have both. This one is slightly smoother to my ears. But due to fear of doing too many cable changes; I leave cables on IEMs for the most part. Your right though the Black XBA cable may be slightly less stiff.
https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MUC-M12SB1-SONY-Headphone-cable/dp/B01M3TK66F


----------



## yorosello

Starfield day + Shanling m5s


----------



## spanner43

Fun project, Semi portable rig


----------



## mikaell

What's on my plate today:


----------



## named name

spanner43 said:


> Fun project, Semi portable rig


Like a boom box 😆


----------



## hemipowered007

spanner43 said:


> Fun project, Semi portable rig



Ive been wanting to do this for near a decade, awesome!


----------



## vodanhkhack

mikaell said:


> What's on my plate today:


Tasteful !


----------



## alpha421

spanner43 said:


> Fun project, Semi portable rig



Looks to be OTG (off the grid).  Great album.


----------



## JackSkully

Vitaly2017 said:


> Yes Romi is really cool modding shop!! They are patient fast on reply's I dealt everything via Facebook chat but you can call of course if you want. They done my wm1z in 4 days that including testing the device for 30 hours.
> I got the full mode Ultimate, pretty much the last batch of the Black Gate caps. Got 18 caps replaced for bg and that around 60% of 1z caps! Wires have been changed to pure occ litz silver, battery wires replaced for pure occ copper litz and battery changed to.
> 
> So far everything functions without any issues. Sounds amazing! 1z has a new flavor bg caps are among the best performers and has the least distortion. I still need to run 400 hours to let the dap burn it self properly to reach the recommended functional state.
> ...


How much did it cost for the Sony dap mod


----------



## JackSkully

blackgreen15 said:


> daily driver.


For a second I thought I was a giant Iem


----------



## subguy812 (Apr 26, 2020)

FIBAE 7.. PW Audio 1960.. Kann Cube


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


>


No Luna ?


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> No Luna ?


Not this morning...whats in your ears this morning?


----------



## JackSkully

This is  what I'm using to listen to music this morning


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


> Not this morning...whats in your ears this morning?


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


>


What amp is that?


----------



## JackSkully

subguy812 said:


> What amp is that?


Looks like xduoo xd-05 plus


----------



## jmills8

JackSkully said:


> Looks like xduoo xd-05 plus


Yep and modded to sound better than most totl daps. With 1 watt.


----------



## JackSkully

jmills8 said:


> Yep and modded to sound better than most totl daps. With 1 watt.


Nice man I got one as well 👌 I'd recommend getting another usd- c to usb-c audio cable the one that comes with the amp is a bit finicky.

I've been using this one

https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html


----------



## musicinmymind

jmills8 said:


> Yep and modded to sound better than most totl daps. With 1 watt.



mod by bursonaudio?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iBasso DX220 + JVC 10k.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

JVC - XM-P55 Portable Minidisc Player


----------



## Luke-

Around the house set up


----------



## Podster (Apr 27, 2020)

@jmills8 and to me still one of the best looking amps out there


----------



## Gédéon Molle

yorosello said:


> Starfield day + Shanling m5s


Nice. 
What is this cable?


----------



## wawatusi




----------



## yorosello

Gédéon Molle said:


> Nice.
> What is this cable?


It's a custom cable from our local DIY-er


----------



## Gavin C4

SP2000 Onyx Black


----------



## jmills8

Gavin C4 said:


> SP2000 Onyx Black


My jogging set up.


----------



## fokta

Gavin C4 said:


> SP2000 Onyx Black


Love the Calibur Cable..


----------



## gazzington

Gavin C4 said:


> SP2000 Onyx Black


What iems are they?


----------



## fokta (Apr 28, 2020)

gazzington said:


> What iems are they?


they are Arthur and his sword IEM from effect Audio..
For me, I like the Cable more.. hehehe

great match with below


just saying


----------



## gazzington

fokta said:


> they are Arthur and his sword IEM from effect Audio..
> For me, I like the Cable more.. hehehe
> 
> great match with below
> ...


Ooofff those are the very expensive ones


----------



## Gédéon Molle

yorosello said:


> It's a custom cable from our local DIY-er


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## h1f1add1cted

Sweet I guess this a SR-001? I love my SR-002 with Stax CES-A1 kit upgrade.


----------



## gazzington

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What's in the stack?


----------



## Uncle Monty

There's an HP-V1 in there.


----------



## jmills8

Uncle Monty said:


> There's an HP-V1 in there.


Old school tube.


----------



## eddie0817

2020 Q1 




IMG_0794 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




IMG_0803 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




IMG_0797 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr




IMG_0800 by Eddie Hsueh, 於 Flickr


----------



## koven

eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow..


----------



## vodanhkhack

Are you an audio store owner ?


eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noplsestar

eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Which of your Lotoo‘s do you prefer? And which of your amps?


----------



## raymogi

Been a while since I used my R2R2000.


----------



## F700

Travelling / Office setup (BL-03, Etymotic ER2XR and DTR1)


----------



## fokta

DX220 AMP8EX-FE - Brise Ref - Elear...


----------



## Redcarmoose

eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Monty

Garden portable...


----------



## Focux

raymogi said:


> Been a while since I used my R2R2000.



def the first time i've seen someone use the r2r red w the diana phi


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (May 1, 2020)

Cables 4 Andromeda.




Linum Bax, Linum SuperBax, ALO Audio Reference 8, ALO Audio Super Litz, Whiplash Audio TwAg v2, Whiplash Audio TwAg v3, Custom Cu Litz cable, ALO Audio Pure Silver Litz, Era Cables Ultima Cryo Litz, ALO Audio Gold 16, Whiplash Audio TwAu Reference (Eclipse), Dita the Truth the Replasement cable by VdH (silver).


----------



## cadgers

HYLA x Sony


----------



## vodanhkhack

"Leather collections !"


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## vodanhkhack

Redcarmoose said:


>


Sony WM 1A? Why does it look so ... small?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 2, 2020)

vodanhkhack said:


> Sony WM 1A? Why does it look so ... small?


Big headphones?


----------



## vodanhkhack

@Redcarmoose : so this combo is almost a Sony boy ' s end game ... The WM1Z should be and must be bigger ehh...


----------



## Redcarmoose

vodanhkhack said:


> @Redcarmoose : so this combo is almost a Sony boy ' s end game ... The WM1Z should be and must be bigger ehh...



The two players....1A and 1Z are exactly the same size, thus the case in the photo is the case that comes with the 1Z. Probably the IER-Z1R is a better match-up if there was an “end-game”? But the desk top is also a slightly better combo with the full-size MDR-Z1R. Still the 1A and     MDR-Z1R is nice.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Redcarmoose said:


> The two players....1A and 1Z are exactly the same size, thus the case in the photo is the case that comes with the 1Z. Probably the IER-Z1R is a better match-up if there was an “end-game”? But the desk top is also a slightly better combo with the full-size MDR-Z1R. Still the 1A and     MDR-Z1R is nice.


Nope ... in the world of music the 1Z is ... bigger ...  "End game" or "not end game".. it is a question !!!"


----------



## Toddy

jeejack said:


> M9 and Btr5




If you don't mind me asking so late… why the detour via bluetooth and the BTR5?


----------



## akãjerovia (May 3, 2020)

eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And i was worried about my wallet, great collection man!


----------



## hke3g2006

my end game


----------



## jmills8

hke3g2006 said:


> my end game


Which Artists have you heard through that this weekend ?


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> Which Artists have you heard through that this weekend ?


You should be ashamed, envy is a very bad thing...


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> You should be ashamed, envy is a very bad thing...


Envy , meaning I wish I had something ? Nothing about envy but dodging.


----------



## denis1976

I was joking I know that if you wanted that  gear you would have it, but you should say "which artists you are listening with that great piece of gear" not with "that" but I already know you have your hate problems with some brands


----------



## headdict

eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pleasure is none, if not diversified. <John Donne>


----------



## snellemin

CJG888 said:


> Presumably it’s being driven by an iBasso DB2 / PB2 (one of the first fully-balanced portable rigs).



This is setup is mine.  The Ibasso's are the DB1 and PB1 version.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX220, Solaris SE, TwAg v3.


----------



## slumberman

Cayin N8, Campfire Audio Solaris, Alo Audio SXC24 and Custom Art tips. Happy 32nd birthday to The Cure's Disintegration


----------



## Podster

slumberman said:


> Cayin N8, Campfire Audio Solaris, Alo Audio SXC24 and Custom Art tips. Happy 32nd birthday to The Cure's Disintegration



Man has it been 32 years! We won't even talk about what anniversary this one is approaching


----------



## vodanhkhack

hke3g2006 said:


> my end game


2 headphones -> 2  different"end  games" ???


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> SP2000 Onyx Black


Well i be damned sokeone actually bought the king arthur 👀👀


----------



## Nayparm

Plenue S on 3.5mm balanced with balance modded H6


----------



## jmills8

Nayparm said:


> Plenue S on 3.5mm balanced with balance modded H6


Tops


----------



## lumdicks

My keys to heaven.


----------



## Nayparm

lumdicks said:


> My keys to heaven.



Our cat would have a field day in there


----------



## Podster (May 6, 2020)

lumdicks said:


> My keys to heaven.


Nice, out of curiosity do you have a high end home rig? I'm awestruck with that case  

I'm only Star-Struck with this


----------



## gazzington

Nayparm said:


> Plenue S on 3.5mm balanced with balance modded H6


Those headphones are under rated. They are ace especially with your balanced mod


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> Those headphones are under rated. They are ace especially with your balanced mod




Well not by me but then again I still feel the Superlux 668B is highly underrated


----------



## Redcarmoose

MDR-Z7-Kimber-Walkman 1Z


----------



## ersgg

Hiby r5 + imr r2 aten
Waiting for sony nw-zx505 + imr r3 halcyon and pb one


----------



## lumdicks

Podster said:


> Nice, out of curiosity do you have a high end home rig? I'm awestruck with that case
> 
> I'm only Star-Struck with this


Just a Naim + Proac system at home.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Podster said:


> Nice, out of curiosity do you have a high end home rig? I'm awestruck with that case
> 
> I'm only Star-Struck with this



What happens to your Shanling M3s? Why do you use a band?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Heaven. Project Heaven 2 rev. + Whiplash Audio TwAg v1 & AK Kann Cube.


----------



## kmmbd

Cayin YB04 paired with Cayin N6ii + E01 motherboard.


----------



## Podster (May 8, 2020)

vodanhkhack said:


> What happens to your Shanling M3s? Why do you use a band?



My bad, was too lazy to separate my stack. 3s is strapped to my JDS C421 





@kmmbd , great album  Patrick is an awesome singer.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 8, 2020)

Podster said:


> My bad, was too lazy to separate my stack. 3s is strapped to my JDS C421
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of those JDS C421. What chip do you have? I’m using the OPA2227(op-amp).


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> I have one of those JDS C421. What chip do you have? I’m using the OPA2227(op-amp).



Hey Red, I never fiddle with any of my gear so it has what it came with. I don't tinker well with tiny stuff, heck the entire length of this thing would be covered with three of my thumbs! Now everyone is going to ask me how/why I have three thumbs


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Hey Red, I never fiddle with any of my gear so it has what it came with. I don't tinker well with tiny stuff, heck the entire length of this thing would be covered with three of my thumbs! Now everyone is going to ask me how/why I have three thumbs



You could order them three ways. The AD8620 was most used. Though I’m pretty sure if you ever open it, it’s written on the chip. I purchased used and they guy I purchased from confirmed the chip on the op amp visually. Cheers!


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Hey Red, I never fiddle with any of my gear so it has what it came with. I don't tinker well with tiny stuff, heck the entire length of this thing would be covered with three of my thumbs! Now everyone is going to ask me how/why I have three thumbs


----------



## karloil

Redcarmoose said:


> You could order them three ways. The AD8620 was most used. Though I’m pretty sure if you ever open it, it’s written on the chip. I purchased used and they guy I purchased from confirmed the chip on the op amp visually. Cheers!



Was also using the C421-8620 - one of the cleanest portable amps that I've owned. IMO, better than the C5 that JDSLabs released later on.


----------



## Redcarmoose

karloil said:


> Was also using the C421-8620 - one of the cleanest portable amps that I've owned. IMO, better than the C5 that JDSLabs released later on.



I heard that was the clearest.


----------



## karloil

Redcarmoose said:


> I heard that was the clearest.



yeah, read a number of reviews that the AD8620 opamp was the cleanest most neutral of the 3. I guess it was just good implementation too by JDSLabs.


----------



## noplsestar

karloil said:


> Was also using the C421-8620 - one of the cleanest portable amps that I've owned. IMO, better than the C5 that JDSLabs released later on.


IMO the C5 was mediocre. The new Dethonray HA-2 portable amp is something to behold. Compared it to the Vorzamp Duo II and preferred the HA-2 by quite a margin.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


>


Your killing me  So I went back to my original order email and mine says it has the 8620 in it. Sounds as if I may have got the best chip for it and I was very close to ordering the red C5 but something else got in the way! However I do know this is one of the cleanest sounding amps I own Of course for a cheapy I just love the Toppings too but not in the class of the JDS IMO


----------



## paul_uk_81

Hugo 2
64 Fourte
SP1000m
DIY 1960s (Cardas Clear Light)


----------



## kdphan

Semi portable setup for quarantine.


----------



## Wyville

DITA Dream XLS - Lotoo PAW6000


----------



## Tristy

eddie0817 said:


> 2020 Q1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ.... the things I'd do to have even half of that collection.


----------



## Podster

kdphan said:


> Semi portable setup for quarantine.



 Quarantine worthy to say the least 

I'm "In Office" today but surviving


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## vodanhkhack

The good, the bad and the ugly!


----------



## EagleWings (May 14, 2020)

Nice. Is that an M800 or a 1000?


----------



## Toddy

EagleWings said:


> Nice. Is that an M800 or a 1000?



Neither: M600. But the two rings got me fooled as well…


----------



## vodanhkhack

Oh yes "The Good" timeless Pelikan Souverän M600!


----------



## EagleWings

Ah, the tiny Cowon made me think it was one of the larger Souverans. 

But @Toddy , how were you able to tell it was a M600?


----------



## vodanhkhack

EagleWings said:


> Ah, the tiny Cowon made me think it was one of the larger Souverans.
> 
> But @Toddy , how were you able to tell it was a M600?


He is an expert and guests it is a ....M800 heh...


----------



## Toddy (May 14, 2020)

EagleWings said:


> Ah, the tiny Cowon made me think it was one of the larger Souverans.
> 
> But @Toddy , how were you able to tell it was a M600?



The picture was posted in the head-fi station thread too


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> He is an expert and guests it is a ....M800 heh...


People still use pens ?


----------



## Toddy

jmills8 said:


> People still use pens ?




That is the only way for me to have a handwriting that at least slightly resembles legibility.


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> People still use pens ?


Why not?
"People still use DAPs ?  Everyone has a smartphone!"


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Why not?
> "People still use DAPs ?  Everyone has a smartphone!"


My Note 10 has a great pen.


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> My Note 10 has a great pen.


Note 1 and Note 8 have great pens, too!


----------



## Podster

Damn if I don't love a great "Pen Off"


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## F700

Electronic music home portable set-up


----------



## miusicmene (May 15, 2020)

Minimalistic rig.. Shanling m0, new iFi HipDac, Meze 99 Classics and Audeze iSine 20


----------



## Blanchot

miusicmene said:


> Minimalistic rig.. Shanling m0, new iFi HipDac, Meze 99 Classics


How do you find that setup for classical music? The 99 Classics are a bit dark and I've heard that the HipDac adds even more "darkness". For classical music I prefer clarity over bass.


----------



## miusicmene

Blanchot said:


> How do you find that setup for classical music? The 99 Classics are a bit dark and I've heard that the HipDac adds even more "darkness". For classical music I prefer clarity over bass.


Me too - (I am a classical musician myself and love resolution, neutrality and clear highs above anything else!) 
I don't use the meze for classical actually, in the first photo above (where I'm listening to Beethoven) I'm using the Audeze iSine 20(my other choices: Audeze Sine and the Senns HD800s, - which are wonderfully driven by the HipDac btw-, a lot of clarity and resolution, I find the bass to be very much tamed and tight and overall very neutral. 
The meze are wonderful with pop, rock


----------



## vodanhkhack

miusicmene said:


> Me too - (I am a classical musician myself and love resolution, neutrality and clear highs above anything else!)
> I don't use the meze for classical actually, in the first photo above (where I'm listening to Beethoven) I'm using the Audeze iSine 20(my other choices: Audeze Sine and the Senns HD800s, - which are wonderfully driven by the HipDac btw-, a lot of clarity and resolution, I find the bass to be very much tamed and tight and overall very neutral.
> The meze are wonderful with pop, rock


Oh, I also have a Meze 99 C, an iSine 10 (and sold my Sen HD598 ). I think the Meze 99c and the HD800s are totally different taste. Meze 99C is just fun, sweet and musical while HD800s is for "surgical" and die-hard "audiophile" Sennheiser fans !
BTW, my most favorate headphone is my Kilpsch HP 3!


----------



## steamboiled

I recently switched back to M11. Coming from the PAW6K, the difference in speed is really noticeable to me.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Luna + Yulong Canary. Not a portable setup, but given the current situation, the Canary is getting a lot of use.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Western Classics vs Eastern Classics?


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


>


Man those shells look lovely! I miss my empires now lol


----------



## Onix

Nomadic combo.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## vodanhkhack

The Beauty & the Beast


----------



## pmrcrazzy

vodanhkhack said:


> The Beauty & the Beast
> 
> [/QUOTl
> lol love it!


----------



## vodanhkhack

@pmrcrazzy  do you love the beauty or the beast?


----------



## Podster

Come on it's a package deal and he can't show favoritism anyway


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## fokta

I see someone post the stroke... I post too


----------



## Gavin C4 (May 23, 2020)

Hopefully my end game, ...
For this year.....


Lx and Paw Gold Touch


----------



## vodanhkhack

Gavin C4 said:


> Hopefully my end game, ...
> For this year.....


Lotoo PAW gold touch and which IEM are they?
End Game = Beginning of another Game, so .... don' t worry !


----------



## gazzington

lol there is no end game


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AA MAD24.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 23, 2020)

_*Noble Audio Kaiser 10 Encore IEM Universal (Sony Clear Silicone Hybrid Tips)(HanSound Audio ZENTOO 4 wire OCC litz copper cable terminated 4.4mm)*_
*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/noble-audio-kaiser-encore.22120/reviews#review-22519
*
_*Sony NW-WM1Z Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) Japan Region and Stock 3.02 firmware*_


----------



## Nailzs




----------



## heyysanadiyom

hello  everybody 
they are my top gear  

Earsonics velvet 1

Effect Audio Leonidas 1
Whiplash TWau Reference Gold
Labkable Master Series Takumi
AudioMinor Celestine


----------



## Gavin C4

Stacking Bricks of different colors


----------



## thesheik137

Shanling M6 -> iFi xCAN -> ATH-R70X (balanced end-to-end)


----------



## vodanhkhack

Gavin C4 said:


> Stacking Bricks of different colors


5 times improved sound quality or 5 different coloured sound? And not nature sound anymore?


----------



## dhc0329 (May 25, 2020)

So much power with WA11 making the sound massive.


----------



## soundblast75

thesheik137 said:


> Shanling M6 -> iFi xCAN -> ATH-R70X (balanced end-to-end)


Love these headphones, best bang for bucks imho, how are they balanced, where’d you do it, i might follow 👍


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Oh, Whiplash is my whiplash too)
TwAu with EE Wraith and DX220 with Dignis case.


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## Kad998

Daily Fun


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Solaris SE and Whiplash Audio TwAu Reference.


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## cadgers

CA Solstice x DUNU HULK x A&K SR25


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Project Heaven rev.0 and Whiplash Audio TwAg v3.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Hanesu




----------



## ratrace




----------



## vodanhkhack

Classic !


----------



## smallcaps

1st Gen iPhone
Fiio Q1 mk2
TFZ Balance 7
Custom 30-pin OCC copper LOD
TRN 16-core 2.5mm TRRS balanced cable


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## gazzington

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What iems are they?


----------



## alpha421

Looks to be Dita Brass.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

gazzington said:


> What iems are they?


Dita Brass.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AA MAD 24 and some cables.


----------



## Nostoi

Audio-Technica ATH-WP900 w/HDC114A/1.2.


----------



## psikey (Jun 3, 2020)

And another change

Hiby R3 Pro + Noble (massdrop) K10U via 2.5mm balanced.

Hard to believe the stunning sound I'm hearing out of a $199 DAP listening to Tidal MQA's


----------



## alpha421

Nostoi said:


> Audio-Technica ATH-WP900 w/HDC114A/1.2.


Nice sunburst colored wood.  Reminds me of my Fender Strat Sun-burst I had in high school.


----------



## Fabaaroan




----------



## Nostoi

alpha421 said:


> Nice sunburst colored wood.  Reminds me of my Fender Strat Sun-burst I had in high school.


The wood comes from the Fujigen factory where the MIJ Strats are made, or at least we're in the late 80s and 90s. I have one myself from this factory, beautiful guitar.


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## stersa




----------



## spanner43

Fiio M11 and F9 pro IEM


----------



## Wyville

Fabaaroan said:


>


Snap! 



I am super impressed by these.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## yorosello




----------



## Damz87




----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## Fabaaroan

Wyville said:


> Snap!
> 
> I am super impressed by these.



Me too.
I had the M4 since almost two months and I can't stop to use them.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Andromeda and ALO Gold cable.


----------



## NickleCo

Very supple, and soft cable literally drapes down like silk. Been lusting over you since last year when i first tried you and now i finally have one for myself! Nagoyo cable <3


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DatDudeNic said:


> Very supple, and soft cable literally drapes down like silk. Been lusting over you since last year when i first tried you and now i finally have one for myself! Nagoyo cable <3


What is tips?


----------



## Dmitry89

Nostoi said:


> Audio-Technica ATH-WP900 w/HDC114A/1.2.


It is really beautiful!


----------



## JackSkully

DatDudeNic said:


> Very supple, and soft cable literally drapes down like silk. Been lusting over you since last year when i first tried you and now i finally have one for myself! Nagoyo cable <3


What tips do u use and how do u keep those iems in your ears I just got a pair today and I find that any cable that has some weight to it brings them down. I even used a Litz cable and it's still dragging them down. Only solution I've had is use them over the ear and insert them


----------



## Dmitry89

vodanhkhack said:


> The Beauty & the Beast


The Beauty & and Old


----------



## NickleCo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> What is tips?


Biflanges from my old razer hammerhead. Need to have a super wie bored tips to control the thunderous bass lol.


----------



## NickleCo

JackSkully said:


> What tips do u use and how do u keep those iems in your ears I just got a pair today and I find that any cable that has some weight to it brings them down. I even used a Litz cable and it's still dragging them down. Only solution I've had is use them over the ear and insert them


Biflanges from my old razer hammerhead v1. Tbh I've never really had any fit issues with it since day 1 guess i was just lucky(?) .
Try bi/triflanges to make the fit more secure and try to use them over the ear it helps to reduce the weight the cable adds.


----------



## subguy812

OG Solaris... Triton 24.5 AWG OCC Litz....M15

And no JMills... no Luna today


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


> OG Solaris... Triton 24.5 AWG OCC Litz....M15
> 
> And no JMills... no Luna today


Better than Luna ?


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> Better than Luna ?





jmills8 said:


> Better than Luna ?


You know better than to ask better


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Luna + Questyle QP1R.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

_



_


----------



## Onix




----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## willywill

Pocket polo shirt carry, does the job


----------



## fokta

willywill said:


> Pocket polo shirt carry, does the job


if it looks stupid but it works, its not stupid...


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What Dita IEM is it? Why a wooden housing?


----------



## subguy812

vodanhkhack said:


> What Dita IEM is it? Why a wooden housing?


I don't see a wooden housing I see a slider.


----------



## kdphan

Looks like a Dita Fealty


----------



## vodanhkhack

kdphan said:


> Looks like a Dita Fealty


Oh yes! Dita Fealty with different cable.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jun 11, 2020)

vodanhkhack said:


> What Dita IEM is it? Why a wooden housing?


Dita Fealty with Whiplash TwAu Reference cable. (8 version). All Whiplash cables has a wooden slider.
This cable with Andromeda and Ultima 2.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Dita Fidelity with Whiplash TwAu Reference cable. (8 version). All Whiplash cables has a wooden slider.
> This cable with Andromeda and Ultima 2.


Thanks. Does the cable change the Fealty sound? How do you compare the Andromeda vs the Dita Fealty?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Thanks. Does the cable change the Fealty sound? How do you compare the Andromeda vs the Dita Fealty?


The sound changes, on treble and bass. But the changes are not as noticeable as on hybrids or BA headphones (like Solaris or Andromeda). I use this cable with Solaris SE and Dita Dream. There the level is the same.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX220 with a new custom leather case and old Andromeda S)


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## fokta

Enjoying Audio with Visual... kinda like it now...


----------



## ipaulpereira

Elcheapo but good o


----------



## Fabaaroan

I


----------



## noplsestar

Fabaaroan said:


> I


Great record! I knew him some years before he started the SOHN project, when he was living in Vienna and making music with his „trouble over Tokyo“ project. Great guy!


----------



## vodanhkhack

End Game(s)??


----------



## stersa

best sound on tws / lgv30
absolute freedom without cables
really the best portable ...


----------



## NickleCo

Fabaaroan said:


> I


are those the EVE20?!


----------



## Fabaaroan (Jun 13, 2020)

DatDudeNic said:


> I appreciate his music a lot.
> 
> are those the EVE20?!


Absolutely


----------



## NickleCo

Fabaaroan said:


> Absolutely


very nice!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Senni

New in Town. Incredible Headphones. Never realy  liked the Audio Technica Sound from old Days, but the new Ones are brilliant. Balanced Cable Markes them sing.


----------



## psikey

Byebye Hiby R3Pro, hello Sony ZX507


----------



## Hanesu




----------



## subguy812

Fabaaroan said:


> Absolutely


Wonderful IEM


----------



## Podster (Jun 15, 2020)

Well today's selections are portable however travel distance is only about 44" at the moment 






@subguy812 I saw what you did there to jm, nice job with the CSNY  

@vodanhkhack no joke there, those combo's do teeter at the limit

@ipaulpereira that $100 setup is probably the most analog rig you will ever hear, love my no frills Walnuts (with any cans)


----------



## NickleCo

Hanesu said:


>


How's the r2r2000 red? Been thinking of getting one.


----------



## Hanesu (Jun 15, 2020)

DatDudeNic said:


> How's the r2r2000 red? Been thinking of getting one.



It’s a kind of nerdy device. I would compare it to a small retro futuristic sports car that isn’t very convenient and a bit quirky but soo charming 😬.

As a pure DAP, you really have to get along with the minimalistic OS. But I use it mainly as an USB- or Bluetooth DAC and for that purpose it's easy to use.
And sounds really great (besides it tends to hiss with sensitive IEMs)! Especially vocals are rendered fantastically. Signature leans towards mid centric and gentle treble. Has some vinyl vibes to it. If you listen to this for a while and then switch over to another DAP it is almost like they all sound artificial and a bit thin in the vocal area in direct comparison. Bass of the R2R2000 Red is very well balanced (slightly accentuated) and absolutely distortion free.

And oh, did I mention it’s so small and easy to carry! ☺👍


----------



## NickleCo

Hanesu said:


> It’s a kind of nerdy device. I would compare it to a small retro futuristic sports car that isn’t very convenient and a bit quirky but soo charming 😬.
> 
> As a pure DAP, you really have to get along with the minimalistic OS. But I use it mainly as an USB- or Bluetooth DAC and for that purpose it's easy to use.
> And sounds really great (besides it tends to hiss with sensitive IEMs)! Especially vocals are rendered fantastically. Signature leans towards mid centric and gentle treble. Has some vinyl vibes to it. If you listen to this for a while and then switch over to another DAP it is almost like they all sound artificial and a bit thin in the vocal area in direct comparison. Bass of the R2R2000 Red is very well balanced (slightly accentuated) and absolutely distortion free.
> ...


Interesting, everything sounds like it would fit me aside from the hissy nature lol, i hope i can find one to demo soon.


----------



## Hanesu




----------



## steamboiled

Brought this to the office today. Unfortunately didn’t have much time to listen to it though.

Lotoo P6K & Custom Art Fibae 7


----------



## subguy812

steamboiled said:


> Brought this to the office today. Unfortunately didn’t have much time to listen to it though.
> 
> Lotoo P6K & Custom Art Fibae 7


I have my F7 in my ears now


----------



## steamboiled

subguy812 said:


> I have my F7 in my ears now


I just received mine ytd. Haven’t really had a chance to sit down and listen to it properly. My plan always gets foiled by something.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dunu Luna.


----------



## davidcotton

steamboiled said:


> Brought this to the office today. Unfortunately didn’t have much time to listen to it though.
> 
> Lotoo P6K & Custom Art Fibae 7


Big fan of Custom Art. One of the few ciem companies trying to keep the price level semi realistic!  Is your job like mine?  Some days are perfect for ciem wearing, other days not so much?


----------



## Podster

steamboiled said:


> Brought this to the office today. Unfortunately didn’t have much time to listen to it though.
> 
> Lotoo P6K & Custom Art Fibae 7



Nice and some Cornell to boot  

Going "Old Skool" today




Touch/NX1/Rockets


----------



## steamboiled (Jun 16, 2020)

davidcotton said:


> Big fan of Custom Art. One of the few ciem companies trying to keep the price level semi realistic!  Is your job like mine?  Some days are perfect for ciem wearing, other days not so much?


I am mostly swamped with meetings but yesterday was kinda different as there's not a lot of people in the office so i brought my CIEMs over. Was intending to finalize some documents while listening to music but got dragged into some meetings.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Pictures (... of the Cases) of the portable rig


----------



## Podster

vodanhkhack said:


> Pictures (... of the Cases) of the portable rig



OK I'll play  Maybe not as classy but still effective



































And even the budget conscious can get creative!





Today's ensemble


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Less is more sometimes.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## cadgers

Deltron 3030 for page 2020


----------



## minjunk

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What DAP are you using with the Mojo?


----------



## vodanhkhack

Podster said:


> OK I'll play  Maybe not as classy but still effective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some  more "classy" tailor made cases "


----------



## Toddy

vodanhkhack said:


> Maybe some  more "classy" tailor made cases



Where did you get them?


----------



## vodanhkhack

Toddy said:


> Where did you get them?


The last one : I bought from a shop.
The rest cases and boxes : local tailor made!


----------



## 340519

h1f1add1cted said:


> Less is more sometimes.


Very nice!


----------



## ThomasHK

Why didn't I think of this before. FIIO music player on my dx228. Better interface and remote control over FiiO link. Feels a bit like cheating, but whatever works right.

DX228 still really great. For that extra few % I go optical out to the Hugo2 when I'm at home.


----------



## Podster (Jun 18, 2020)

vodanhkhack said:


> Maybe some  more "classy" tailor made cases "



Yeah as far as DAP cases I think that little red Mo case is nice like the Dignis





The AK Jr. case





Cayin's





the Bit Opus





More Shanling's (I like Shanling) 





However not their best effort in cases one of my fave DAP's all time!





But I digress as none of these seems as sweet as those  customs!


----------



## CJG888

ThomasHK said:


> Why didn't I think of this before. FIIO music player on my dx228. Better interface and remote control over FiiO link. Feels a bit like cheating, but whatever works right.
> 
> DX228 still really great. For that extra few % I go optical out to the Hugo2 when I'm at home.


Which optical cable are you using?


----------



## wayofthedawn

Love my new portable rig!


----------



## ThomasHK (Jun 19, 2020)

@CJG888   This super high end one

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZQWLF0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_6s3eCbzVZLNpH

$7.99


----------



## Podster

ThomasHK said:


> @CJG888   This super high end one
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZQWLF0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_6s3eCbzVZLNpH
> 
> $7.99



Well it does say Pro Series As long as it does the job

Oh today, this old thing


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

minjunk said:


> What DAP are you using with the Mojo?


Hiby R3, perfect size coincidence.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dunu Luna & Whiplash TwAu Reference (Eclipse)


----------



## OscSop

Updated Rig for both home and out and about:
Astell & Kern SE100
Focal Elegia
Astell & Kern Diana IEM


----------



## psikey

Great little adapter to convert my 2.5mm balanced to 4.4mm for my K10U's


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Senni

ThomasHK said:


> Why didn't I think of this before. FIIO music player on my dx228. Better interface and remote control over FiiO link. Feels a bit like cheating, but whatever works right.
> 
> DX228 still really great. For that extra few % I go optical out to the Hugo2 when I'm at home.






Right!


----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## gazzington

Paul Graham said:


>


Hey mate, what pads did you put on the mezes?


----------



## kenz

FiiO M6 with Moondrop SSR Super spaceship reference monitors . Simple and satisfying combo.


----------



## Paul Graham

gazzington said:


> Hey mate, what pads did you put on the mezes?



Hey sorry for the late reply.
They are Brainwavz sheepskin pads. I forgot what model number now but iirc they are for the HD600's.


----------



## minjunk

jmills8 said:


> Yep and modded to sound better than most totl daps. With 1 watt.


How was it modded?


----------



## jmills8

minjunk said:


> How was it modded?


----------



## minjunk

jmills8 said:


>


Ohhh...
So you rolled op-amps.
Also, on an unrelated topic, is that Hifiman R2R2000 yours? If it is, how does it compare to other DAPs?
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## jmills8

minjunk said:


> Ohhh...
> So you rolled op-amps.
> Also, on an unrelated topic, is that Hifiman R2R2000 yours? If it is, how does it compare to other DAPs?
> Thank you and have a great day!


I had both the red r2r and the black , soundwise its good , but not the best. Sold both. I had all the totl daps and I chose not what others push but what sounded the best for me.


----------



## minjunk

jmills8 said:


> I had both the red r2r and the black , soundwise its good , but not the best. Sold both. I had all the totl daps and I chose not what others push but what sounded the best for me.


Thank you for the (very quick )reply!


----------



## Vitaly2017

jmills8 said:


> I had both the red r2r and the black , soundwise its good , but not the best. Sold both. I had all the totl daps and I chose not what others push but what sounded the best for me.




I saw you have qa390 how good is that? 
Better then N8?


----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


> I saw you have qa390 how good is that?
> Better then N8?


I didnt buy it , I did demo it three times. First off its for home use. Its brighter , less bassy than the N8. If I was just sitting at home than N8 with Romi and headphone sounds 3X better.


----------



## Vitaly2017

jmills8 said:


> I didnt buy it , I did demo it three times. First off its for home use. Its brighter , less bassy than the N8. If I was just sitting at home than N8 with Romi and headphone sounds 3X better.





It is what I was thinking to! Thanks for confirming. 

You saying you got N8 moded by Romi 🤩😍😇?


----------



## Damz87




----------



## dhc0329

jmills8 said:


> I didnt buy it , I did demo it three times. First off its for home use. Its brighter , less bassy than the N8. If I was just sitting at home than N8 with Romi and headphone sounds 3X better.



You think lp6 ti is worth the purchase?


----------



## jmills8

Vitaly2017 said:


> It is what I was thinking to! Thanks for confirming.
> 
> You saying you got N8 moded by Romi 🤩😍😇?


Did not mod the N8 , just added Romis amp. Maybe one day I will.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## ezekiel77

This is Hidition Violet, their new 11BA flagship.

https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/06/review-hidition-violet/


----------



## Podster

ezekiel77 said:


> This is Hidition Violet, their new 11BA flagship.
> 
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/06/review-hidition-violet/



Man if those sound half as good as they look I may have to finally bite the CIEM bullet My real fear is I'm going to love CIEM and it's going to start costing me a whole lot more


----------



## dhc0329




----------



## kmmbd

Final E3000 + Questyle QP1R.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Man I will say for only being around for a little over 2 years you have exceptional taste and obviously way more disposable cash than I! Not to mention a pretty fair photographer as well


----------



## myusernameislove (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## jmsilva22

Hello everybody. It's been a while. This is my humble return to decent portable audio. Apology in advance for my phone's crappy camera.

Master & Dynamic MW60, Sennheiser Momemtum 2.0, Koss Porta Pro X with Yaxi pads, Hiby R3 Pro.

Looking for suggestions on a budget IEM with warm sound and punchy lows. Something under $100.


----------



## Wyville

PAW6000 - MMR Thummim (they are actually surprisingly comfortable despite all the angles  ).


----------



## noplsestar

Wyville said:


> PAW6000 - MMR Thummim (they are actually surprisingly comfortable despite all the angles  ).


What book is that?


----------



## Wyville

noplsestar said:


> What book is that?


Da Vinci's notebooks. I took some creative liberties because I wanted to play with MMR's alchemy theme, but did not have books on alchemy (or they might have still been boxed up from the move) and da Vinci was actually quite the opposite of an alchemist. However, him writing in mirror image does give it an air of mystery, so I felt I could get away with it.


----------



## TheHighlander

Testing T01 motheboard via lineout with my portable amps.


----------



## noplsestar

TheHighlander said:


> Testing T01 motheboard via lineout with my portable amps.


How would you compare those 3 beautiful amps?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Podster said:


> Man I will say for only being around for a little over 2 years you have exceptional taste and obviously way more disposable cash than I! Not to mention a pretty fair photographer as well


Thank you) I have to buy and sell a lot - such a difficult path for an audiophile-samurai) But many of this my friends send me to lissen to, for what I am very grateful. I'm a little confused over the photo. They must be good)


----------



## TheHighlander (Jun 25, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> How would you compare those 3 beautiful amps?


The Dethonray HA-2 is the most clean and detais of the 3. Very powerful. Drive with no problem the Verite C and the Hekv2.
The Hum MA1-B is a horse power too, but treble its kind of weird.
Oriolus BA300S is tube amp. So its warm and smooth. Depend too much of the pairing to sound good. I tried with sp1000 and n6II with A01 motheboard. Im still testing with the T01 motheboard to see how it goes. .


----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Thank you) I have to buy and sell a lot - such a difficult path for an audiophile-samurai) But many of this my friends send me to lissen to, for what I am very grateful. I'm a little confused over the photo. They must be good)



Yes you always post great shots of that great gear  

For me today


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Some of budget sound)


----------



## phthora

Am I too late for the Lotoo party?


----------



## dhc0329

Wyville said:


> MMR Thummim



Wonder how this compares to erlkonig in terms of sound quality.


----------



## Toddy

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Some of budget sound)



A nice bouquet – but why so many?


----------



## Wyville

dhc0329 said:


> Wonder how this compares to erlkonig in terms of sound quality.


Yeah, me too. Wish I had access to those for a comparison, but I don't. There are a few people around who have both or have one and the other incoming, so I expect there will be a few impressions floating around soon. Here are the first I have seen based on very quick impressions.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Toddy said:


> A nice bouquet – but why so many?


To determine the best, in the review.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Toddy said:


> A nice bouquet – but why so many?


Not my collection but DC01 is a 2.5mm balanced cable, DC02 is a 3.5mm single-ended cable, and the Hidizs is half the price.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster




----------



## 474194 (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm wrapping up my audio arc so I've been considering Power solutions lately.  I've come to the conclusion that A123 (LithiumWerks) LiFePO₄ batteries are the best solution for audio.  They have super low impedance and the dynamic power of a car battery.  If it can power a Tesla, it can power dynamic audio.





Normal regular batteries have a bottleneck as they down convert internally to 5V.  I hate LDOs and regulators restraining pure battery power, so it brings great joy when I can find battery solutions which bypass battery pack and PC USB regulators as well as not down convert.  I was fortunate to find such a solution which powers directly on the GPIO 5V rails for pure battery power and it also pushes my rig into the 'Portable' realm by not having to carry a battery pack.  Forgive, I  need to order longer RPi screws so cannot yet add casing to top of digital source.





Digital source matters big time.  I could not get into a rhythm with Chord gear until I changed to optical digital sources.  It adds depth which is not there with USB.  The most important imo is the amazing PrAT that it provides.  PrAT, depth and zero noise makes it pretty amazing.





Over the summer, I'm going to work on a second generation digital source which I hope is still portable.  Maybe have to settle for transportable.  But it should compete with the $5K-$10K Summit-Fi streamers.  I'm already running the same software as the $10k streamers, but recently I think I figured out the secret hardware sauce which make them tick.





I'll try to post some photos in the Fall.  GG


----------



## tabness

musicday said:


> Sounds good, smells good



what phones are these? look awesome


----------



## exitfire401

tabness said:


> what phones are these? look awesome



Porta-pros


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


>


----------



## Damz87

Sony WM1Z (Stock 3.02 fw - J-Region) / Effect Audio Leonidas II / Empire Ears Legend X SE


----------



## The Socialist Nerd




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>



LOL, if those make that guys tail wag who knew a $36 DAP could sound so good


----------



## vodanhkhack

Podster said:


>


Is the Shanling M5 still working ?  What headamp is that?


----------



## Podster (Jun 30, 2020)

vodanhkhack said:


> Is the Shanling M5 still working ?  What headamp is that?



This is actually the M2 with a Tomahawk strapped to it, I gave my best friend my M5 years ago and yes he is still using it and reminds me what a fool er I mean great friend I am LOL

These at my Shanny's





M2 is still my fave DAP all time and I'm pretty sure that upsets my M3s, Opus #1 and FiiO X3 II


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## tabness

street style


----------



## gc335

Empire Ears Nemesis + Fiio X3ii. Surprisingly a really nice combo.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

EE Valkyrie.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

TheHighlander said:


> Testing T01 motheboard via lineout with my portable amps.


I have the HUM and Oriolus too. What's that first amp at the top?


----------



## noplsestar

Quasimodosbelfry said:


> I have the HUM and Oriolus too. What's that first amp at the top?


This: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/det...0ohm-portable-iem-headphone-amplifier.921552/


----------



## pilgrimbilly




----------



## TheHighlander

noplsestar said:


> This: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/det...0ohm-portable-iem-headphone-amplifier.921552/


Dethonray ha-2


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita Dream and Toxic Cables Hydra 22.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Dita Dream and Toxic Cables Hydra 22.


How does the Dita Dream sound vs the Empyre ears Valkyrie?


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

Hiby R3 Pro + Chord Mojo + selfmade USB type C to coax cable + Shuoer EJ07 with selfmade faceplate, filtermod and braided silverplated ofc cable. Looks and sounds very nice.


----------



## ratrace

Current, office and local commute setup.
Lotoo Paw S1, Acoustune HS1657Cu and B&O E8 3.0...


----------



## gazzington

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> Hiby R3 Pro + Chord Mojo + selfmade USB type C to coax cable + Shuoer EJ07 with selfmade faceplate, filtermod and braided silverplated ofc cable. Looks and sounds very nice.


I use a hiby r3 with a mojo.  Its a great set up


----------



## OscSop

Is it just me, but it gives me shivers seeing cables wrapped around devices


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

OscSop said:


> Is it just me, but it gives me shivers seeing cables wrapped around devices



Why? It's wrapped around very softly and only to take a pic of it. I usually have all in a matte black softcase.


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

gazzington said:


> I use a hiby r3 with a mojo.  Its a great set up



I like it alot. You can get very good sound, details, layering and battery performance for a small price. And i like the look of it, it is a little eyecatcher.


----------



## OscSop

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> Why? It's wrapped around very softly and only to take a pic of it. I usually have all in a matte black softcase.


Im sure it is, it is nothing against what you've done;  it just takes me back to Sony walkman cassette days where I used wrap the headphone cable around.  In time the cable became damaged. In fairness I had less care in headphones back then, although strangely I coveted the walkman, just not the headphones.   Looking at the cables nowadays (which seem to be considerably more expensive), I just couldn't wrap it around the device; think I am mentally scarred from my childhood!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> How does the Dita Dream sound vs the Empyre ears Valkyrie?


Oh, these are completely different headphones. Pure emotions in Valkyrie (V is for V-sharpe) and pure reference in Dream.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

TransPortable)
DX220Max. Mad Max.


----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> TransPortable)
> DX220Max. Mad Max.


Cool Michael Jackson belt.


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> Cool Michael Jackson belt.


Just beat it...


----------



## gazzington

subguy812 said:


> Just beat it...


He’s the man in the mirror...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX220Max + Solaris SE + Whiplash TwAu Reference (8 wires)


----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> DX220Max + Solaris SE + Whiplash TwAu Reference (8 wires)


Good on the go started kit. Good job.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Good on the go started kit. Good job.


Yeah, if he‘d be really cool, he‘d walk around with the Sony DMP-Z1


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Yeah, if he‘d be really cool, he‘d walk around with the Sony DMP-Z1


Seen three in HK using it on a train and in a mall.


----------



## Zambu

After some changes to cable and tips, I seem to have accidentally ended up with a pretty consistent look of silver, chrome and blue


----------



## pr0b3r

Penon Orb + Sony ZX300


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## phthora




----------



## thesheik137

phthora said:


>


Damn, CHON on that rig must sound _crisp_


----------



## phthora

thesheik137 said:


> Damn, CHON on that rig must sound _crisp_



Yeah, nice and layered and clear too. The separation of instruments and definition of the sounds is really striking with that combo.

Well, at first anyway. Weirdly enough, after a couple hours I noticed everything starting to smear together and get really blurry in the sound. Actually, in my vision too. Then, I got kinda sleepy and couldn't walk very well. Had to go lie down because the room was spinning. I guess I must've hit some obscure PMEQ setting or something...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

*




*
LPGT + Dita Dream + Whiplash TwAu.


----------



## Swisshead

Mobile solution: iPhone 11 Pro (Qubuz) with Audeze LCDi3 and Cipher V2. Absolutely outstanding sound! More than satisfied. 

I also use my combination during home office. Has the advantage that I can also make phone calls with it. The microphone is excellent. Just press the button, answer the call and after hanging up the microphone you can continue with music. 

For me the perfect solution anywhere in the house. Outside the house I do not hear any music.


----------



## shizzin




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT + UM ME. 1 + Whiplash TwAu.


----------



## vodanhkhack

"Business" style?


----------



## 1TrickPony

vodanhkhack said:


> "Business" style?



I picture myself asking someone to proceed with their business proposal, and then plugging these in. 

How do you it?


----------



## vodanhkhack

1TrickPony said:


> I picture myself asking someone to proceed with their business proposal, and then plugging these in.
> 
> How do you it?


Business is ... not business ... is business


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## hung031086




----------



## Kolapso (Jul 12, 2020)

Keeping it simple, hiby r3 as transport using Ldac and Sony WH-1000xm2, as iem backup I have Fiio f9


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Lotoo 6k + Dita Gold.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## fokta

Going TWS...


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dunu Luna.


----------



## robert766




----------



## Podster




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Norma & Diana.


----------



## DatClampTho

Was getting tired of being startled every time my wife comes up to me during the workday while I'm wearing IEMs, then remembered earbuds are a thing, and I have some.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Some cables.
Whiplash Audio TwAg Gold and Effect Audio Artemis 8.


----------



## wayofthedawn

So many people here with amazing portable rigs! Kinda wish i could try out some of em!




Sony IER-M9


----------



## fokta




----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## Podster

wayofthedawn said:


> So many people here with amazing portable rigs! Kinda wish i could try out some of em!
> 
> 
> Sony IER-M9



Well a lot on here do reviews and get gear for free in return for reviews and some just have more disposable cash or possibly a third third option of just being addicted and possibly be in debt but buy what you like and can afford (save for) but always enjoy listening to your music first and foremost. IMO with what's being released today you can have a really nice sounding rig for $250  Will it take out a $5K DAP/CIEM rig? No but also IMHO you can still get 75/85% of these crazy priced rigs however it's all in what you can justify as value for your buying dollar Like most hobbies the skies the limit on what things can cost and what one can afford. As long as you enjoy the journey nothing else really matters


----------



## wayofthedawn

Podster said:


> Well a lot on here do reviews and get gear for free in return for reviews and some just have more disposable cash or possibly a third third option of just being addicted and possibly be in debt but buy what you like and can afford (save for) but always enjoy listening to your music first and foremost. IMO with what's being released today you can have a really nice sounding rig for $250  Will it take out a $5K DAP/CIEM rig? No but also IMHO you can still get 75/85% of these crazy priced rigs however it's all in what you can justify as value for your buying dollar Like most hobbies the skies the limit on what things can cost and what one can afford. As long as you enjoy the journey nothing else really matters



Agreed 100%!
I remember years ago, it was so much more expensive haha
Really glad that the prices have come down a lot, and just like you said, nowadays you can really have a nice sounding rig for give or take $250.
But i have to say, this hobby is pretty addicting if you ask me! 
Cheers!


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Dunu Luna.


Both Dunu Luna and Dita Fealty are single driver iems. How do you compare them please?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Both Dunu Luna and Dita Fealty are single driver iems. How do you compare them please?


Luna is more technical, realistic, faster, has more weight and confidence. Fealty and Fidelity are simpler. Fealty have noticeably more bass and darker. More emotional, but less natural.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Aurum Audio X9.


----------



## VancityDreaming




----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Luna is more technical, realistic, faster, has more weight and confidence. Fealty and Fidelity are simpler. Fealty have noticeably more bass and darker. More emotional, but less natural.


Does that mean the Luna has more details and larger soundstage vs the Fealty?


----------



## dhc0329

Tacky choice of color for its case but the best analogous sound I have ever encountered in small portable pacakge. 
Highly addictive, indeed!


----------



## Hanesu

dhc0329 said:


> Tacky choice of color for its case but the best analogous sound I have ever encountered in small portable pacakge.
> Highly addictive, indeed!


I LOVE this color! Great choice!


----------



## dhc0329

Hanesu said:


> I LOVE this color! Great choice!



Haha, you do? I surely don't but had no choice. Only one color available.


----------



## Laurence11

dhc0329 said:


> Tacky choice of color for its case but the best analogous sound I have ever encountered in small portable pacakge.
> Highly addictive, indeed!


What player is that? Sorry, having a blonde moment 😂


----------



## dhc0329

Laurence11 said:


> What player is that? Sorry, having a blonde moment 😂



It's a new L&P P6 with no DAC chip but R2R resistor ladder implementation equivalent to 8 x PCM1704Ks.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Does that mean the Luna has more details and larger soundstage vs the Fealty?


Yes.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## soundblast75

dhc0329 said:


> Tacky choice of color for its case but the best analogous sound I have ever encountered in small portable pacakge.
> Highly addictive, indeed!


You sooo lucky, I'm very envious 😅🙂👍👍


----------



## RONJA MESCO

dhc0329 said:


> It's a new L&P P6 with no DAC chip but R2R resistor ladder implementation equivalent to 8 x PCM1704Ks.


wow..I need to check this out. Its an interesting form factor!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

vodanhkhack said:


> "Business" style?


I used to


Quasimodosbelfry said:


>


Amazing combo....I have the same setup, only with the Denon 5200s on the cans. Man, its unbelievable.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

vodanhkhack said:


>


Wait?! Was this one of the UI options on the Plenue? When I owned one, I never saw this setup. Its so nice.


----------



## musicinmymind

RONJA MESCO said:


> I used to
> 
> Amazing combo....I have the same setup, only with the Denon 5200s on the cans. Man, its unbelievable.
> [/QUO
> ...


----------



## RONJA MESCO

gotcha


----------



## vodanhkhack

RONJA MESCO said:


> Wait?! Was this one of the UI options on the Plenue? When I owned one, I never saw this setup. Its so nice.


Why don't  you keep your awesome Cowon Plenue 2 mkii??? This is the "oblique skin"
Those skins are called Plenue UCI ( custom user interfaces ). Have a look at the Plenue websites ( google translate, please)

http://support.cowon.com/v2_board.php?id=PDS_UCI
http://www.cowon-france.com/assistance/uci-plenue/


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Toxic Cables Hydra 22.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Sony 1A Japan Export region U, changed to Japan region “J”.

Added MrWalkman 1A/Z+ and 1Z switcher to 1Z. 

Added Sony IER-Z1R. 

End Game. .....for now.


----------



## NickleCo

Very interesting entry look level cans from akg! Did not like them when i demoed them but they were on discount (and i just wanted to get me a new pair of cans lol) and I wanted to test my theory of "with the right fw mod anything can sound good through the wm1a". Was glad that it turned out to be a very nice sounding pair once i played around the 1a fw mods! Coincidentally someone posted his new brew on a modified fw and luckily it was the perfect one to compliment these cans! With well recorded sources (like chesky) these blow my mdr 1a (priced at $300)! Not to mention they look so classy with the gold accents.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## vodanhkhack

Redcarmoose said:


> Sony 1A Japan Export region U, changed to Japan region “J”.
> 
> Added MrWalkman 1A/Z+ and 1Z switcher to 1Z.
> 
> ...


...New ... Sony game sooner or later once again???


----------



## Redcarmoose

vodanhkhack said:


> ...New ... Sony game sooner or later once again???


New firmware.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> New firmware.


Lol it’s like a new dap though


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Lol it’s like a new dap though



Only the case is the same? 

It’s both the best and more surreal thing to happen to yours truly, in years.  

I’m still pinching myself, thinking it’s a dream.


----------



## Nostoi

Double the amp, double the pleasure. #Transportable


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> Only the case is the same?
> 
> It’s both the best and more surreal thing to happen to yours truly, in years.
> 
> I’m still pinching myself, thinking it’s a dream.


Wm1a are a complete bargain now


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Wm1a are a complete bargain now


It’s an unexpected nice thing for people.


----------



## musicinmymind

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s an unexpected nice thing for people.



Old school, no support for streaming and using Bluetooth for same is still meh


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 21, 2020)

musicinmymind said:


> Old school, no support for streaming and using Bluetooth for same is still meh



Depends if you want streaming or not. If your not into steaming it’s not an issue. It seems if it was possible to steam LDAC to it it would be OK? Not sure how someone would do that? But LDAC was a pleasant surprise. I listen to 24bit and 16/44.1 almost exclusively so even big file DSD is not something I use. The reason we’re saying it’s a deal, is it’s been modified in sound quality with new 3rd party software this week. The $1200 player now sounds better than the $3200 flagship. For a stretch the flagship has gained a reputation for sound quality, so you can only imagine how much of a big deal this is. It’s this sound quality where the word “bargain” gets used. But yes, just like tone and feature lists...........the issue of functionality can be subjective at times.

Here is the link. Keep in mind a simple reset will not bring your 1A/1Z back. There is a small process to get back to factory settings none the less. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-nw-wm1z-wm1a.815841/post-15747959


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> Double the amp, double the pleasure. #Transportable


What amp are you using?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What amp are you using?


Romi


----------



## steve9019

Fiio M11

Audimi Y02 IEM

Linsoul Tripowin Zonie balanced cable 4.4 Silver


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> What amp are you using?





jmills8 said:


> Romi



What the man said: 

https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/romi-audio-balanced-headphone-amp-lessbx2

 Outstanding amp, highly recommended. Thanks to @jmills8 for the pointer.


----------



## darkxvx

gazzington said:


> What amp are you using?



That should be the Less BX-2 Balanced Class A Headphone Amplifier by Rome Audio (https://www.romiaudio.com/).


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## gc335




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## dhc0329 (Jul 23, 2020)

I have to rethink about the fancy cable as this wireless combo sounds just as good.


----------



## fokta

dhc0329 said:


> I have to rethink about the fancy cable as this wireless combo sounds just as good.


Interesting... is Solaris 2020 Hiss with fostec TWS ?


----------



## dhc0329

fokta said:


> Interesting... is Solaris 2020 Hiss with fostec TWS ?



Same level of hiss or less as I hear on cable if I recall correctly.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## peskypesky (Jul 24, 2020)

just received my new rig





Blon BL-03's and Ruizu D51

So far, I'm pretty happy with it, except for one thing. The Blons' treble is too strong for my tastes, so I wish I could eq them down...but the eq on the D51 doesn't allow you to tailor the frequencies. You only have the option of choosing between pre-sets. None of them tame the highs.

But aside from that,I can't be too upset for a grand total of about $50 spent.


----------



## Redcarmoose

peskypesky said:


> just received my new rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand those to be the rebranded legendary Kogan. I loved my Kogan player. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kogan-8gb-mp4-the-player-that-came-from-nowhere.730831/


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster

Man, this hobby has come a long way since my Ety 6i/128gb Nomad days, my enhanced iPhone 6 travel rig of the day Plus it won't break the bank


----------



## ThomasHK

Saturday setup. M11 Pro SS, InEar PP8, qdc Gemini. 

The M11 Pro has gown on me. Technically behind other stuff I have, but an enjoyable listen with a good UI/OS experience.


----------



## noplsestar

ThomasHK said:


> Saturday setup. M11 Pro SS, InEar PP8, qdc Gemini.
> 
> The M11 Pro has gown on me. Technically behind other stuff I have, but an enjoyable listen with a good UI/OS experience.


Listening to „Justice“ on a quiet Sunday? Cool 😎


----------



## musicday (Jul 27, 2020)

LG V50, Lotoo PAW S1, Blon BL-03, 16 core pure copper 4.4 mm balanced.
Keep it cheap and good ( when possible ).


----------



## ssag

Going old-school today. Spinning discs


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jul 25, 2020)

ThomasHK said:


> Saturday setup. M11 Pro SS, InEar PP8, qdc Gemini.
> 
> The M11 Pro has gown on me. Technically behind other stuff I have, but an enjoyable listen with a good UI/OS experience.



M11 Pro does have one beautiful screen. And very nice photography there too.


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## BobSmith8901

Dionysus said:


>


Thumbs up for the Metheny too!


----------



## kenz (Jul 27, 2020)

the eternal Empire Ears Zeus Remastered, enhanced by CEMA Electro Acousti Gold Silver 8-braided balanced cable, powered by the FiiO M11pro stainless steel limited edition.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## musicday

peskypesky said:


> just received my new rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A much better cable is urgently needed for your BL-03. I use pure copper on mine.


----------



## peskypesky

musicday said:


> A much better cable is urgently needed for your BL-03. I use pure copper on mine.


like this one?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...&terminal_id=f70c6f34b7a34f8ebba1433b48951758


----------



## IgeNeLL

The golden


----------



## jmills8

IgeNeLL said:


> The golden


Nice , think Ill buy one for my daughter.


----------



## musicday

peskypesky said:


> like this one?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000532054132.html?mb=45qWZP7RXKRw710&srcSns=Copy+to+Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&image=H0efb213257204cad9ae9229369ffd24bG.jpg&aff_request_id=34b19792fbaa4a5abc09b54b62f19c25-1595903799638-09451-_sOfDxn&spreadType=socialShare&aff_platform=default&sk=_sOfDxn&aff_trace_key=34b19792fbaa4a5abc09b54b62f19c25-1595903799638-09451-_sOfDxn&businessType=ProductDetail&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=US+$16.75++31%OFF+|+AK+BLON+BL-03+4+Core+Single+Crystal+Copper+Upgraded+Cable+2PIN+3.5MM+Bend+Plug+For+BLON+BL-03+BL03&platform=AE&terminal_id=f70c6f34b7a34f8ebba1433b48951758


That's just 4 core I am using a 16 core pure cable like this :
NICEHCK C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin/QDC/NX7 PinFor KZCCA ZSX C12 TFZ BL-03 NX7 Pro/DB3


----------



## Podster

These are all still in the Honeymoon phase so half a day for each


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Noble Khan.


----------



## miusicmene

Enjoying the Onkyo dp-x1 - 

iFi HipDac - iSine 10 with new cable


----------



## ssag

found my md again.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

oBravo erib-1a (Dita the Truth cable) and Dita Dream (Whiplash TwAg Gold cable).


----------



## Podster

You know the minute I saw these iem's I knew exactly what I was going to match them too! I probably would have bought them for the 3s matching blue case alone (we can just ignore the JDS C421) but what a surprise to have them sound as killa as they look  For their price I'm just a wee Awe/Starstruck


----------



## Schmeisser

Astell&Kern SP1000 --> Labkable Pandora --> JH Audio custom Lola


----------



## feverfive

Looking through a box in a desk drawer that I hadn't looked at in ages, and I found this old friend.  A setup I probably hadn't used in at least 3 years.  Sounds pretty damn good to me.

*Meridian Explorer > Headstage Arrow*

LMAO..I very rarely have the need for a setup like this anymore, so it'll likely go right back into the drawer after I reminisce for a while.


----------



## kel77




----------



## BobSmith8901

feverfive said:


> Looking through a box in a desk drawer that I hadn't looked at in ages, and I found this old friend.  A setup I probably hadn't used in at least 3 years.  Sounds pretty damn good to me.
> 
> *Meridian Explorer > Headstage Arrow*
> 
> LMAO..I very rarely have the need for a setup like this anymore, so it'll likely go right back into the drawer after I reminisce for a while.


I've got a set-up that connects my circa 2014 Tegra notebook w/Android 4.3, Meridian Explorer2 and various portable amps. Lately I've been listening to it using USB Audio Player Pro and it does hardware MQA flawlessly in Tidal HiFi. It's a bit of a Frankenstein what with the amp and DAC velcroed to the notebook cover and wires all over the place but I think it sounds great. The album art is nice and large, navigation and WiFi are really fast.


----------



## Devodonaldson

BobSmith8901 said:


> I've got a set-up that connects my circa 2014 Tegra notebook w/Android 4.3, Meridian Explorer2 and various portable amps. Lately I've been listening to it using USB Audio Player Pro and it does hardware MQA flawlessly in Tidal HiFi. It's a bit of a Frankenstein what with the amp and DAC velcroed to the notebook cover and wires all over the place but I think it sounds great. The album art is nice and large, navigation and WiFi are really fast.


Hmmm. My shield tablet just sits on my desk. Used to use it to read comics and play games. Today's phones offer better processors, and my surface pro 6 is now a 12in comic reader. Perhaps I could wire it and use with my xdsd, which I don't really use anymore either. Thx for the idea.


----------



## ssag

Chillin‘ in the backyard


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Solaris 2020 & Whiplash TwAu


----------



## Inertia1611




----------



## soundblast75

The daps 😅


----------



## Redcarmoose

soundblast75 said:


> The daps 😅


----------



## soundblast75

Redcarmoose said:


>


Haha🤣
Cayin n3pro?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

CA Ara


----------



## vodanhkhack

soundblast75 said:


> The daps 😅


Is the Cowon Plenue L the best in term of SQ?


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Is the Cowon Plenue L the best in term of SQ?


No such thing as best. Did you start chasing after "best"?


----------



## vodanhkhack

jmills8 said:


> No such thing as best. Did you start chasing after "best"?


Best  ... at least for now ! Maybe something "better" than the best in the future ... who knows?


----------



## soundblast75

I prefer the Colorfly, better bass on default, the Calyx less than the other 2


----------



## jmills8

vodanhkhack said:


> Best  ... at least for now ! Maybe something "better" than the best in the future ... who knows?


Then the pattern restarts. Once it becomes a hobby the searching , reading and buying are more important than the music.


----------



## 1TrickPony

jmills8 said:


> Then the pattern restarts. Once it becomes a hobby the searching , reading and buying are more important than the music.



With enough time,and posts, we will either see a progression or regression on his journey into the eternal limbo. Lol


----------



## Hddad70 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> No such thing as best. Did you start chasing after "best"?



Easy big fella, at the moment this for me is the best


----------



## gazzington

Podster said:


> Easy big fella, at the moment this for me is the best


I see an opus dap. What iems and amp are they?


----------



## 1TrickPony

Hddad70 said:


>



That's beautiful *sniff sniff*


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> I see an opus dap. What iems and amp are they?



Hey Gazz, Xduoo XD05 Plus with LZ A6 Mini’s. Probably overkill but this rig sounds sublime to me


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> Then the pattern restarts. Once it becomes a hobby the searching , reading and buying are more important than the music.


Exactly....and that is the fatal error. No truer words have been spoken


----------



## subguy812 (Aug 4, 2020)

Possibly one of the best?....Erlkonig and SP2000. Just keeping with "the best" theme


----------



## alvinmate (Aug 4, 2020)

My new office setup finally came together

AK SP1k Solaris SE Pelican 1170


----------



## Hddad70

1TrickPony said:


> That's beautiful *sniff sniff*


Thanks, lol


----------



## vodanhkhack

subguy812 said:


> Possibly one of the best?....Erlkonig and SP2000. Just keeping with "the best" theme


Yes, one of the best, if not the best ... .up to now!


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Easy big fella, at the moment this for me is the best


I had that opus and I am using that amp/dac with this


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> I had that opus and I am using that amp/dac with this



Nice, I ordered silver and got black! LOL However it does go well with the Opus. What gain do those require? These LZ's sounded so much better when I backed that gain down as I forgot that I has been listening to my 650's with it, it's a very strong amp. Like home amps and speakers I prefer more power to catch peaks without distortion, naturally this amp is overkill for most iem's but sure presents with solid authority. The Final's look gorgeous


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> Nice, I ordered silver and got black! LOL However it does go well with the Opus. What gain do those require? These LZ's sounded so much better when I backed that gain down as I forgot that I has been listening to my 650's with it, it's a very strong amp. Like home amps and speakers I prefer more power to catch peaks without distortion, naturally this amp is overkill for most iem's but sure presents with solid authority. The Final's look gorgeous


----------



## donpablo

iBasso DX160 (first DAP in my life) + big jack adapter + ATH W1000Z
For sitting in the garden or anywhere in the house that is away from my stationary rig 
I have to say this little DAP fella is better sounding than SMSL M400 + SMSL SP200 together. At least with my headphones, W1000Z, Aeon 2C.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AK Ultima M, oBravo erib-1a, Whiplash TwAg Gold.


----------



## donpablo

Podster said:


> You know the minute I saw these iem's I knew exactly what I was going to match them too! I probably would have bought them for the 3s matching blue case alone (we can just ignore the JDS C421) but what a surprise to have them sound as killa as they look  For their price I'm just a wee Awe/Starstruck



Whit is the amp on the bottom?


----------



## Podster

donpablo said:


> Whit is the amp on the bottom?



JDS Labs C421, out of production!


----------



## kenz

Dethonray. DTR1. Prelude. Simplicity.


----------



## kel77




----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## Damz87

hke3g2006 said:


>


What cable are you using with your Erlk?


----------



## hke3g2006

Damz87 said:


> What cable are you using with your Erlk?


* Leonidas II / OCTA*


----------



## Damz87

hke3g2006 said:


> * Leonidas II / OCTA*



Nice! Thanks


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

kel77 said:


>


What cable are you using?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## kel77

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> What cable are you using?


Toxic Silver Widow 22


----------



## ezekiel77

The SSR is positioned as Moondrop's entry-level reference model, or baby Etys if you prefer. The space-themed name and heart-shaped earpieces add to their charm. This is what I thought about them.

https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/08/review-moondrop-ssr/


----------



## Zambu (Aug 11, 2020)

My current "tubes-on-the-go" portable rig (Ibasso DX160 + Oriolus BA300S + 4.4mm interconnector + 4.4mm KBear copper cable, here with Thieaudio Legacy 3). I enjoy the sound of the Oriolus amp enough to carry it with me most of the time when I'm listening outside home.





These fit like a glove stacked in a DD carrying case, which also makes it easy to close the case and keep listening with the IEMs+cable sticking out.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Zambu said:


> My current "tubes-on-the-go" portable rig (Ibasso DX160 + Oriolus BA300S + 4.4mm interconnector + 4.4mm KBear copper cable, here with Thieaudio Legacy 3). I enjoy the sound of the Oriolus amp enough to carry it with me most of the time when I'm listening outside home.
> 
> 
> 
> These fit like a glove stacked in a DD carrying case, which also makes it easy to close the case and keep listening with the IEMs+cable sticking out.


Got my Ba300 last week for my Sony ZX507. Love this thing.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Andro & Andro Gold.


----------



## ssag

Received my „new“ discman today.
this thing needs no additional headphone amp. never had such a strong headphone out from a portable device.


----------



## Podster

Doing a little this:

 

On This:





Slammin'


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

QLS 361 and UM ME. 1 (Dita the Truth silver cable)


----------



## thamasha69

I was considering an IEM upgrade, but man this sounds so good.


----------



## Viszla

For Hospital i dont want take my HD800S. So i remember my headphones with ipod in end 1990. Not bad!


----------



## named name

Viszla said:


> For Hospital i dont want take my HD800S. So i remember my headphones with ipod in end 1990. Not bad!



Take care in the hospital, wish for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Viszla

named name said:


> Take care in the hospital, wish for your speedy recovery.


Thanks. Im okay and at home.


----------



## Nayparm

Todays portable company.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iBasso DX200 Cu/Au + Dita Brass.


----------



## Marat Sar

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> iBasso DX200 Cu/Au + Dita Brass.




Oooo... the Secret Hidden One, dx200Cu. How is it? They say it's a rare golden unicorn and so on. I used to have the 200Ti and that's amazing, but I can imagine how it can be improved on.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Aug 15, 2020)

Marat Sar said:


> Oooo... the Secret Hidden One, dx200Cu. How is it? They say it's a rare golden unicorn and so on. I used to have the 200Ti and that's amazing, but I can imagine how it can be improved on.


Maybe your imadines are true. I didn't compare it vs 200Ti, but compared vs regular DX200 it's a another league. Great sound, but crazy 450g weight)


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> iBasso DX200 Cu/Au + Dita Brass.


Your Dita Brass looks similar to this special VanNuys 25th Dita Dream ?*https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/vannuys_25th_dita_dream/*


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Your Dita Brass looks similar to this special VanNuys 25th Dita Dream ?*https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/vannuys_25th_dita_dream/*


Looks similar, but what is sound of Dream VN SE - I dont know. Dita SE looks cool, but I have just Dream OG and Brass.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Looks similar, but what is sound of Dream VN SE - I dont know. Dita SE looks cool, but I have just Dream OG and Brass.


Many Editions of the Dita Audio and I am a bit confused ! Anyway, I like my Dita Fealty very much!


----------



## ThomasHK

Saturday night post dinner digestive.


----------



## steamboiled (Aug 15, 2020)

Just received this today. Referring to the bottle.



VE Elysium + EA Leo II


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Many Editions of the Dita Audio and I am a bit confused ! Anyway, I like my Dita Fealty very much!


Yes, Dita loves editions)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## F700

Nayparm said:


> Todays portable company.


Cowon Plenue M2... nice one


----------



## F700

This old good Calyx M with Custom P-ear-S UT-3 and some Amaro Averna on the rocks


----------



## Nayparm

F700 said:


> Cowon Plenue M2... nice one



Thats my Plenue S but I do have an M2 also, amazing daps 👍


----------



## subguy812

Good Morning!


----------



## Podster

subguy812 said:


> Good Morning!



Nice, now I have to go and hear about that girl with “Kaleidoscope Eyes”


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_FiiO M11 Pro - DUNU HULK - EarSonics EM64_


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



Yet another beauty in the wild  And old Pod stuck here at home with his boring COVID workstation setup I'll let you guys guess what the XD05+ is feeding by the input plug


----------



## Rockwell75

Cayin n6ii + e01 => Andromeda 2020


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Ara & Ultima M


----------



## phthora

My new portable rig arrived today: Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra and Galaxy Buds Live.

Convenience and fit are fantastic, but they sound like a well spent 25 bucks. I'd take the BL-03 over these any day. Looks like these will be on podcast duty.


----------



## fokta

sometimes simple can be enjoyable


----------



## Devodonaldson

phthora said:


> My new portable rig arrived today: Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra and Galaxy Buds Live.
> 
> Convenience and fit are fantastic, but they sound like a well spent 25 bucks. I'd take the BL-03 over these any day. Looks like these will be on podcast duty.


Spend another $80 and get the fiio 2-pin neckband that does LDAC. 12HR or more battery easy. Sounds great with BLON


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## phthora

Devodonaldson said:


> Spend another $80 and get the fiio 2-pin neckband that does LDAC. 12HR or more battery easy. Sounds great with BLON



I appreciate the idea, but I'll probably just stick with my DAP for music listening and keep the beans for meetings and videos. Minus the sound quality, they're fantastic.


----------



## Podster (Aug 21, 2020)

Man, talk about old school. I was plinking some squirrels (pesky furry rats) out my attic window Lee Harvey style yesterday and I saw this case stuck between some books and albums and when I opened it low and behold the old Touch, original Topping NX1 and Shure E2c's. Surprisingly they still sound OK but you can really hear how far our hobby has come, it's nice to revisit rigs you started on to appreciate how far we've come


----------



## feverfive

<boring setup is boring> but I love it; sounds so good to these ears.  I'm glad I made it "back" to this hobby recently.  I won't dive in full-on like I did back in the day, but re-learning stuff, and reading about the Chi-fi explosion has been fun.


----------



## lazner




----------



## subguy812

phthora said:


> My new portable rig arrived today: Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra and Galaxy Buds Live.
> 
> Convenience and fit are fantastic, but they sound like a well spent 25 bucks. I'd take the BL-03 over these any day. Looks like these will be on podcast duty.


Didn't even bother with them as part of my $200 accessories. 3 cases and portable wireless charger were my deal.


----------



## phthora

subguy812 said:


> Didn't even bother with them as part of my $200 accessories. 3 cases and portable wireless charger were my deal.



Probably a smarter move. I just wanted _something _that I could use conveniently with my phone while lying in bed watching YouTube. The beans definitely do that. I can't fault them at all on convenience, fit, or comfort. Samsung basically nailed everything but the sound quality. Of course, had I paid $180 for them, I'd be seriously disappointed. As a free pack-in, it's hard to be too let down.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT + Dita Dream + Whiplash TwAu 8.


----------



## ThomasHK

Another good Saturday night


----------



## fokta

In basic mode, plug and play scheme...


----------



## subguy812

phthora said:


> Probably a smarter move. I just wanted _something _that I could use conveniently with my phone while lying in bed watching YouTube. The beans definitely do that. I can't fault them at all on convenience, fit, or comfort. Samsung basically nailed everything but the sound quality. Of course, had I paid $180 for them, I'd be seriously disappointed. As a free pack-in, it's hard to be too let down.


I get that. For the S20 Ultra I got the Galaxy Buds and sold them. I didn't open them and sold them as new. It took forever for them to sell so I didn't do it again. Not a bad idea though to have them as a podcast monitor


----------



## Podster (Aug 23, 2020)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> LPGT + Dita Dream + Whiplash TwAu 8.



Dare I say it, I dare, I dare  DREAMY

Anybody remember these old things? These and my Havi's and C3 were my hooker in portable world and still sound pretty awesome for old timers Then again more than one has told me what a bad impedance match this amp is with the C3 but I'm yet to hear it





Dang rookie, was doing some lawn work in these today and now I see I should have run a Q-Tip thru these tips before photographing them


----------



## Damz87

WM1Z + Empire Ears Odin ❤️


----------



## Nostoi

Forgot I ordered these, but they just turned up from Japan. Better sounding than I anticipated - quite impactful in mid-bass - and they have the advantage of matching my watch, which helps with audio appreciation.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## iridium7777

slava ukrayini



Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iridium7777 said:


> slava ukrayini


Heroyam slava!


----------



## alekc

Simplicity when traveling light is important. Maybe not as good pairing as AQ NW/NO but still portable and fun.


----------



## JazzVinyl

Old School!



I want to upgrade to fully balanced with ability to stream.  What do you folks suggest?

.


----------



## willywill

JazzVinyl said:


> I want to upgrade to fully balanced with ability to stream.  What do you folks suggest?
> 
> .


Look like the Wire Cutter did the homework for you, a cheap Nokia phone strap with the IFI Hip DAC
https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/best-portable-headphone-amp-with-built-in-dac/
https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/best-budget-android-phone/


----------



## Devodonaldson

JazzVinyl said:


> Old School!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony zx507. Loving the Sony sound. I use LCDi4 Campfire Solaris, Audioquest Nighthawk, Meze 99 Classics. If you're dealing with high impedance headphones, the zx507 is awesome. Battery drops fast on Android apps like Tidal or Spotify, but using a high speed portable battery, a relatively small one at that, it charges up fast


----------



## alvinmate

Superb Combo


----------



## CJG888 (Aug 28, 2020)

Today’s rig:





Xduoo X10Tii / Lifatec optical cable / Chord Mojo / Custom Art silver interconnect / Aune B1S (set to Class A & low gain) / HD 25-1 II (Custom Cans mods, FAW Copper Series cable).

You CAN get a decent soundstage out of HD 25s...


----------



## fokta

The new chapter for me... EARBUD... still undergoing some fine tuning...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Wireless less hifi


----------



## gazzington

CJG888 said:


> Today’s rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my hd-25. Perfect portable headphones for me


----------



## Ryokan

Really enjoying W60 v2 + ZX507. Maybe it's a particularly good recording or more hours makes a difference? All effects off, just Eq'd a touch.


----------



## ThomasHK (Aug 29, 2020)

Still the number one setup at home.
DX228 -> Hugo 2 optical -> qdc Gemini


----------



## dhc0329

Great sub-bass machine and speaker...


----------



## ThomasHK

dhc0329 said:


> Great sub-bass machine and speaker...



Such a unique looking dap,  great design. 
Hope the sound quality is good enough to get over the limitations.


----------



## dhc0329

ThomasHK said:


> Such a unique looking dap,  great design.
> Hope the sound quality is good enough to get over the limitations.



No touch screen and minimalist control but it's all about r2r organic sound on a cute form factor. Sounds so lovely...


----------



## kali77




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## F700 (Aug 30, 2020)

Warmth and details under the same roof through great synergy (and an assumed love for analog sounding combos)


----------



## F700

dhc0329 said:


> Great sub-bass machine and speaker...


Less is more, nice dap amigo


----------



## AlexCBSN

F700 said:


> Warmth and details under the same roof through great synergy (and an assumed love for analog sounding combos)


Dude!! That Phatlabs looks CRAAAZYYYY, though! The case for you dap is one of the coolest I’ve seen


----------



## F700 (Aug 30, 2020)

AlexCBSN said:


> Dude!! That Phatlabs looks CRAAAZYYYY, though! The case for you dap is one of the coolest I’ve seen


The Chimera is a beast of an amp, right. Neutral sounding on Jfet mode, it balances the clear and detailed sounding DTR1 with the darkish Final E5000. I really recommend this amp for a dap that sports a good LO. The case for the DTR1 is the prototype before the official version came out on the market.


----------



## jmills8

F700 said:


> The Chimera is a beast of an amp, right. Neutral sounding on Jfet mode, it balances the clear and detailed sounding DTR1 with the darkish Final E5000. I really recommend this amp for a dap that sports a good LO. The case for the DTR1 is the prototype before the official version came out on the market.


 bought that Phat amp in Hong Kong.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 31, 2020)

_Walkman 1A with MrWalkman 1A/1Z+ ("J") Model change 1Z. qdc Anole V3 stock setting 3.5mm



_


----------



## Wyville

F700 said:


> Warmth and details under the same roof through great synergy (and an assumed love for analog sounding combos)


Do the E5000 scale well? I couldn't try it when I had those over a couple of years ago.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> bought that Phat amp in Hong Kong.


But you prefer the Romi amp I guess? If so, why?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> But you prefer the Romi amp I guess? If so, why?


That Phat amp is really nice but the Romi just sounds good. What is "good" well good for me is : tone , separation , soundstage , depth , details.


----------



## F700 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wyville said:


> Do the E5000 scale well? I couldn't try it when I had those over a couple of years ago.


The E5000 is a very divisive IEM, but I love it. Out of a smartphone, a Dap or my combo, it always sounds different to me. I would say it scales pretty well, sounding very detailed and less warm than usual with DTR1 and Chimera.


----------



## Podster (Aug 31, 2020)

It's a Semper-Fi day, Ooh Rah 





"Thar's Gold in them thar Ears"


----------



## AlexCBSN

Podster said:


> It's a Semper-Fi day, Ooh Rah
> 
> 
> 
> "Thar's Gold in them thar Ears"


Those are the first imr iems that i miss, ... i will be missing the Semper as well sadly, i felt a bit jealous  but still:


----------



## vodanhkhack

Jewelry ???


----------



## musicday

Play time :


----------



## jmills8

musicday said:


> Play time :


Good old T.


----------



## Podster

So this could be called XD Opus Opus 05 however to me I'm just going with "MAMA MIA"


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Podster

thesheik137 said:


>



Man I just love all the copper accents in that rig


----------



## jasonb

Any of these 3 with a Pixel 4a is my portable setup. 


Sony WF1000XM3, Samsung Galaxy Buds Live, or an AKG K371 with an ES100. Bluetooth is definitely good enough for a portable setup for me.


----------



## feverfive

When I sold most of my stuff 5+ years ago, I thought I'd never buy headphones again.  Whelp....my I'm-no-longer-in-my-twenties-induced aversion to taking a chance on Chi-fi IEMs above a certain price point caused me to take a hard look at these.  It's nice to have AT woodies in the house again, I have to admit.  They sound awesome.


----------



## ranfan

My current portable setup. Music player + IEM






Cayin N3Pro + CA FIBAE 7


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## RickInHouston

musicday said:


> Play time :



That's my jogging gear, right there.


----------



## gazzington

jasonb said:


> Any of these 3 with a Pixel 4a is my portable setup.
> 
> 
> Sony WF1000XM3, Samsung Galaxy Buds Live, or an AKG K371 with an ES100. Bluetooth is definitely good enough for a portable setup for me.


How have you attached the es100 to the k371 headphones?


----------



## Damz87 (Sep 5, 2020)

Sony WM1Z / 64 Audio Nio /  64 Audio Premium Silver cable


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AK 320 + Nino Izocarbon + Whiplash TwAg v2


----------



## Tawek (Sep 7, 2020)

I am very impressed with these Jvc- ha fx 1100 + Wm1z  
very natural, full sound, the timbre is impressive at the current price of $ 120 is a real bargain


----------



## Burakk




----------



## AlexCBSN

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> AK 320 + Nino Izocarbon + Whiplash TwAg v2


I could t find those headphones but they look pretty good. What’s the model again? Thanks in advance


----------



## subguy812




----------



## davidcotton

AlexCBSN said:


> I could t find those headphones but they look pretty good. What’s the model again? Thanks in advance


Looks like the Inear pmx from his signature.


----------



## noplsestar

I am probably the only one on this planet who does rest his Focal phone on a ZMF stand BUT as I don't like the future-look of the Focal stand at all and happen to like the wood stand of ZMF very very much, this is how it rests when it doesn't rest on my had.

Calyx M DAP (with Romi Audio hardware mod) ---> Palladium Series (UPOCC silver with palladium plating) from Arctic Cables with Oyaide plugs -> Focal Stellia


----------



## subguy812 (Sep 9, 2020)

Erlkonig & Hiby R8


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Sep 9, 2020)

AlexCBSN said:


> I could t find those headphones but they look pretty good. What’s the model again? Thanks in advance


This is a very rare custom model of planar iems, Nino Izocarbon. Full handmade by a master from Kyiv, Ukraine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is also his job, but already a full-range AMT (Heil) driver. In the photo with Audeze LCDi3.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> This is a very rare custom model of planar iems, Nino Izocarbon. Full handmade by a master from Kyiv, Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Xinlisupreme




----------



## cosplayerkyo




----------



## blazinblazin




----------



## Damz87

The “I’m down to one kidney” setup





Sony DMP-Z1 / Effect Audio Code 51 / MMR Thummim


----------



## Wyville

Damz87 said:


> The “I’m down to one kidney” setup
> 
> 
> 
> Sony DMP-Z1 / Effect Audio Code 51 / MMR Thummim


Dang, love that DMP-Z1. Very nice setup! Must be super fun, given the energy the Thummim have.


----------



## Damz87

Wyville said:


> Dang, love that DMP-Z1. Very nice setup! Must be super fun, given the energy the Thummim have.



It sounds pretty incredible  not all IEM's sound great on the DMP with its higher OI, but the Thummim certainly does. Helps that its 35ohm


----------



## vodanhkhack

Xinlisupreme said:


>


Does the Klipsch hp3 sound good with Shanling M6 and iBasso max?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@vodanhkhack i prefer Klipsch HP3 with Shanling M6 pro, and Beyerdynamic T5p gen2 with iBasso DX200 Max, Final pandora Hope VI sounds amazing with both, but Pandora sounds amazing with everythings  and scale up so much in balanced mode even if it is very very easy to drive.
IMR Opus mia and IKKO OH-10 sound good with both dap


----------



## vodanhkhack

@Xinlisupreme  , my Klipsch HP3 sounds a bit harsh in the treble with Shanling M5s ( balanced output). But it sounds perfect with the Cowon Plenue 2 mkii !


----------



## Xinlisupreme

With M6 pro doesn’t sound harsh at all


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> The “I’m down to one kidney” setup
> 
> 
> 
> Sony DMP-Z1 / Effect Audio Code 51 / MMR Thummim




Man....oh man!


----------



## Podster

Damz87 said:


> The “I’m down to one kidney” setup
> 
> 
> 
> Sony DMP-Z1 / Effect Audio Code 51 / MMR Thummim



I'd find that more amusing if I was not already down to a Kidney and a half  

I don't really care much what others think but I've heard some pretty nice high end iem's and IMHO this particular Chi-Fi builder keeps letting me know one does not have to spend thousands of dollars to have an excellent iem Once again if you are on a limited budget and would like to taste what mega dollar iem's sound like give these a try and reap the benefits of still having something left in your account


----------



## Damz87

Podster said:


> I'd find that more amusing if I was not already down to a Kidney and a half
> 
> I don't really care much what others think but I've heard some pretty nice high end iem's and IMHO this particular Chi-Fi builder keeps letting me know one does not have to spend thousands of dollars to have an excellent iem Once again if you are on a limited budget and would like to taste what mega dollar iem's sound like give these a try and reap the benefits of still having something left in your account



Apologies mate, didn’t mean any offence 🙏

Which IEM is that? Definitely agree, great sound doesn’t have to cost a body part  I use my BLON BL-03 and Lotoo PAW S1 regularly, and find its sound quality excellent


----------



## Podster (Sep 10, 2020)

Damz87 said:


> Apologies mate, didn’t mean any offence 🙏
> 
> Which IEM is that? Definitely agree, great sound doesn’t have to cost a body part  I use my BLON BL-03 and Lotoo PAW S1 regularly, and find its sound quality excellent



None taken Damz, before I lost half a Kidney I would have been right there with ya 

This is the new LZ A7 but LZ once again IMO has been closing the gap on the big boys for some time now as my A4 is still and excellent iem as well as the A6 Mini and A6. The longer I'm in the portable hobby the more I hear the gap in SQ is not commensurate with the monetary gap. I'm sure dozen's on this site will disagree and I'm also sure they are more vested in one way or another. With today's internet, Influencer's and floods of hyped advertisement not to mention reviewers of this hobby which I figure outnumbers home audio reviewers 100 to 1 it's not hard to see how one could lose a Kidney on a portable rig The fact that 99.9% (that's of the music listening public) could be happy as a clam with this rig for $39  (like giving credit where credit is due, cable job by the late a great Hungry Panda, rest his soul)





or this one for $49 (cable Mod credited to Slater)





Really just about what one can afford or justify to themselves, of course their is always bragging rights to all of us other .01% Like you and for us enthusiast if you can relate to what you spent and how it sounds for that spend it's "All Good"


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## kali77




----------



## fokta

Being hearing this for the past week...


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## fokta

Why people see earbud half eye
















Felt so open... like open back headphone...


----------



## Sebasistan

Glad the temperature is dropping again so full size cans don't induce heat death.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Timeless???


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## fokta

This sweet Sugar (Gendhis) really appealing...


----------



## Nostoi




----------



## Tybot

Found an old iphone4 laying around with a case that matched the Denon. Unintentionally found I had acquired matching Double Helix cables to round it out.


----------



## unifutomaki




----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 18, 2020)

*Such a wonderful return to the IER-Z1R. After weeks and weeks away............getting back to the IEM along with modifications to the 1Z and 1A firmware was breathtaking.*








Using 1A/1Z+ by MrWalkman in both the 1Z model and 1A model..........along with “Japan” region. The 1A switched to model 1Z and the 1Z left on 1Z. Get it here. Post #41,068

I had worries I would find the IER having too much bass? I never have had fit issues but thought it may be uncomfortable? Actually the transition was spectacular with incredible excitement across the board? Coming back to it reconfirmed my initial ideas. Now I know why I always regard the Sony IER-Z1R as my ultimate favorite IEM.

It played everything though the slight midrange dip was a noticeable reality, where vocals still seem ever so slightly back. There has been times when I’m not noticing the dip at all? Yet after thinking about it, if the mid-range was going to be slightly off, I’d rather have it a pulled mid to a slight degree then a forward midrange.

*It’s kind of like making a laundry list of characteristics and finally saying yes, I’ll accept this for everything......................I’ll stay in love with it!*

It’s just getting used to what the IER-Z1R is......it’s character of traits being slightly off...........yet also remarkable! Probably the most fun was coming to realization that despite the character extremes it holds, it’s still the most honest and technical IEM I own. Just the fact that it can be that way yet still offer non-stop thrills makes it a keeper. Also as an added benefit.......both the 1A and 1Z were able to be used in Direct Mode free of EQ. Neither Walkman was best but had an ability to convey how they were both unique players for the IER!

At first it was two days with the IER-Z1R and Walkman 1Z, then a switch to the 1A. Crazy though upon first using the 1A it seemed fairly bright and thin in comparison to the 1Z. The greatest part was after an hour finding the 1A to now sound natural and clean. Of course it had so many traits that were the antithesis of the 1Z, yet instead of dwelling on the differences and needing to call either the IER-Z1R wrong, or call the 1A wrong.................it was more of an embracing of talents.

As it turns out we simply get used to sound signatures. In fact some audiophiles will need to resort to new music to get a thrill. Due to custom MrWalkman 1A firmware the 1A actually shows a dynamic bass, yet in contrast to the normal thicker routine of the 1Z, the contrast can cause the mind to question the accuracy of response. Yet in this situation the greatest outcome occurred.

*While the bass was more than adequate, the true 1A charisma was now on display with the IER-Z1R. *_*That final tone was able not only to be heard but relished. It was bass tone that had definition and texture. The bass now had turn-around speed and accuracy. A grand never ending show.........not really better than the 1Z? This wasn’t just listening to equipment but truly finding the music showcased with such pizzazz, it was an event! *_*I’m never selling this IEM, as it always delivers the goods and fits perfect!*


----------



## Damz87

Redcarmoose said:


> *Such a wonderful return to the IER-Z1R. After weeks and weeks away............getting back to the IEM along with modifications to the 1Z and 1A firmware was breathtaking.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome home 😉


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> Welcome home 😉



Ya? Where did I think I was going off to?


----------



## buddhashenglong




----------



## denis1976 (Sep 18, 2020)

Redcarmoose said:


> *Such a wonderful return to the IER-Z1R. After weeks and weeks away............getting back to the IEM along with modifications to the 1Z and 1A firmware was breathtaking.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The IER-Z1R with sp2000cu is the closest to perfection I ever heard, perfect tonality, wide stage, no harshness at all, you are in a living room listening to a hiend rig, with the Max is very good to, but lacks that final refinement in tonality, unfortunately I never heard it with the 1Z,when I bought the iem I already did not have the Dap


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## fokta

Simple setup that is not easy to Drive....


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 22, 2020)

*


Spoiler: Link:



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-topsound-studio.932667/page-4


DUNU Studio SA6*
_*Walkman 1A*_
*HanSound Zen


*


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT with custom leather cases.


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Elbonja

yorosello said:


> My simple office set up


Sound wise speaking. Is the sony a55 better than a smartphone?


----------



## Elbonja

dallas1990 said:


> It's going to be a good day at work. But it's a sad day as well, I'm retiring my Onkyo dp-x1  battery just wasn't lasting very long in it. Wish I could replace it.


For how long do you have it?


----------



## yorosello

Elbonja said:


> Sound wise speaking. Is the sony a55 better than a smartphone?


Not so much.


----------



## Elbonja

yorosello said:


> Not so much.


I think of my other options.

Cowon Plenue d2
Ibasso dx120


----------



## yorosello

Elbonja said:


> I think of my other options.
> 
> Cowon Plenue d2
> Ibasso dx120


Never tried those 2..


----------



## Elbonja

yorosello said:


> Never tried those 2..


Me neither, but I read a think or two about them. 

Since they're both quite similar, with the exception of battery capabilities. It all comes down to reliability/durability. 

I dont wanna have software or hardware issues 4-5 months after getting one of these. For some reason I get this feeling like DAPs don't last as long as regular mp3 players. 

I had an ipod nano that lasted 7 years without any issue at all. An ipod touch for 4 years. A sony walkman a17 for 7 years as well. No battery drainage, no broken buttons, just a screen burn up on the ipod touch. But it worked flawlessly.

I would like to know if I can expect at least half of that time with any of the DAPs I mentioned.


----------



## noplsestar




----------



## yorosello (Sep 24, 2020)

Elbonja said:


> Me neither, but I read a think or two about them.
> 
> Since they're both quite similar, with the exception of battery capabilities. It all comes down to reliability/durability.
> 
> ...


If you are skeptical on chinese made DAPs then i suggest to just stick to branded one like the sony. So far i only ever tried Shanling DAPs after coming from my A55 & they are fine until now. You can also try to check if they open a thread on those daps & see what's other member here experience with their DAPs.

So if you are asking which should you take & see if they are going to be reliable in the long run, with my lack of experience with other chinese brand DAP, I can't tell you because it will be unfair.


----------



## fokta




----------



## Elbonja

yorosello said:


> If you are skeptical on chinese made DAPs then i suggest to just stick to branded one like the sony. So far i only ever tried Shanling DAPs after coming from my A55 & they are fine until now. You can also try to check if they open a thread on those daps & see what's other member here experience with their DAPs.
> 
> So if you are asking which should you take & see if they are going to be reliable in the long run, with my lack of experience with other chinese brand DAP, I can't tell you because it will be unfair.


I'm fairly new to the audiophile world. It's normal to be skeptical to any product I haven't heard about. That's why I'm reading as much as I can to inform myself and make the right decision according to my needs. 
As I said, it'll be unfortunate to buying a DAP(or anything in life, perhaps) and send it to repair 9 months  or a year after the purchase. 

Thanks for your time bro. Have a good day!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 25, 2020)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-studio-sa6.24665/


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## fokta (Sep 29, 2020)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Pretty cable u got there... it will be a waste if you don't give the sauce...

cable porn... 




so Lust....


----------



## Mellowship

Shanling UP4, KZ ZSN, TRN balanced cable.


----------



## ThomasHK




----------



## Redcarmoose

_*S6RUI
1A



*_


----------



## logboy

can i ask how people determine what dac + amp to combine with which dap? iem, also - i like a wide variety of music, + feel things are heading towards balanced headphone outputs, and would like to be using in the go mostly and at home sometimes.

new to this. looking at both, + iem right now. some players (sony) shown here in setups seem to never pair with external devices, but other very high-end dap might be. how do i set an aim when most can’t be tried in person?

i am also interested to know about battery changing - some of either device might have this as standard or possible with maker installing a new one? i’d like to change out myself with it as a considered part of the design, if possible.

any help very much appreciated.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2020)

logboy said:


> can i ask how people determine what dac + amp to combine with which dap? iem, also - i like a wide variety of music, + feel things are heading towards balanced headphone outputs, and would like to be using in the go mostly and at home sometimes.
> 
> new to this. looking at both, + iem right now. some players (sony) shown here in setups seem to never pair with external devices, but other very high-end dap might be. how do i set an aim when most can’t be tried in person?
> 
> ...



Much of pairing is trial and error. Sony made a more neutral 1A, then more of the typical V tune with the 1Z. Though what happened a little while ago was enthusiast firmware. Sony actually had different regions and a different sound for each region. This may be marketing much like how fast food corporations make different dishes across the world. So Rockbox is a series of hackers who made a unlock software to “unlock” the regions. It tuned out for me I liked the Japan region. On top of that MrWalkman is a member here who released new firmwares for the 1A and 1Z, 300ZX....etc. The new firmware greatly increased the clarity and simple “audiophileness” of the DAPs. Yet even then there was a lot to choose. I have my 1A on a program called 1A/1Z+ yet there is also a way to add the character of the 1Z to the 1A. Due to hardware differences between the 1A and Sony 1Z Walkman there was still differences between the two. Still we learned that software in the devices actually accounted for more character than we thought. If you owned both 1A and 1Z you could test them to see which variations were best for your likes and what would go best with your IEMs. These changes affect soundstage bass tone character and even position of elements in the soundstage....etc. Many found variations which sounded natural to them and stayed with a program. Though many kept exploring.

Using the devices to a amp is another concern. Though keep in mind that many use the 1A and 1Z with full-size headphones. Still there are ways to get an adapter and run a digital transport signal to an external DAC. Also normally we don’t do (double volume knob) as it was it’s considered double amping, though due to the DAPs digital volume control many will connect 3.5mm to RCA to a headphone amp or speaker amp. Also the DAPs can be used in DAC mode where they act as a DAC for a computer. They can even act as a DAC for themselves where the top 1A could be a file digital sender to the 1Z below and you would have access to all the internal memory and joined card memory. When I do that I have about 10K songs and only 2% in 320kbps.

The tricky part is Sony made the 4.4mm balanced amp the better amp in both the 1A and 1Z. So each player has two amps. That can cause a fuss wanting to make everything you own as 4.4mm. Also the players will accept Bluetooth from a phone or tablet. They can accept LDAC too, but that’s a rare format, still it sounds pretty close to 16/44.1 to me.

Finally the players are recommended to need 200 hours burn in per side. So 4.4mm 200 hours and 3.5mm 200 hours until the capacitors have settled and remain consistent. They charge with USB and can have 15-20 hours maybe, though I get less. The batteries are rated to only do 1000 charge cycles yet many folks have 3000 hours to 6000 hours which is way, way more charges. They came out in 2016 and no one has yet needed to replace their battery.

They are used at home often by members and never taken out of the house. If you need an external amp.....that would basically depend on the demand of power needed for your full-size headphones. But the matching is basically experimenting with gear till you hit gold. There is no way to know on paper. No rhyme or reason, you just have to jump in and start trying stuff.

Sorry I know very little about other DAPs, so my opinions here could be slightly myopic?

Cheers!


----------



## logboy

Redcarmoose said:


> Sorry I know very little about other DAPs, so my opinions here could be slightly myopic?
> 
> Cheers!



i appreciate your insight into the SONY models and the general bits on the subject within. am i to take it that if a DAP has a volume knob (rather than button function) that it should never be paired with a DAC AMP as they always need to have one? or is it the case that all DAPs with knobs are by and large powerful enough to handle any headphones? are there any general figures to look out for on a spec of a DAP to reassure me it can handle low and high impedance headphones well and wouldn't need another DAC AMP to improve upon it's onboard ones? should i also be hesitant about SONY doing another DAP any time soon that's akin to their top end with the flared design? finally, i am trying to determine between pairing my iPhone (SE 2020) with a DAC AMP and a dedicated DAP, and have done a lot of looking at brands (and their patchy specs, varied solutions) so ... i've put in some effort, but it's a big subject and not easy to just get an initial handle on. again, thanks.


----------



## cadgers

Technically Portable


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2020)

logboy said:


> i appreciate your insight into the SONY models and the general bits on the subject within. am i to take it that if a DAP has a volume knob (rather than button function) that it should never be paired with a DAC AMP as they always need to have one? or is it the case that all DAPs with knobs are by and large powerful enough to handle any headphones? are there any general figures to look out for on a spec of a DAP to reassure me it can handle low and high impedance headphones well and wouldn't need another DAC AMP to improve upon it's onboard ones? should i also be hesitant about SONY doing another DAP any time soon that's akin to their top end with the flared design? finally, i am trying to determine between pairing my iPhone (SE 2020) with a DAC AMP and a dedicated DAP, and have done a lot of looking at brands (and their patchy specs, varied solutions) so ... i've put in some effort, but it's a big subject and not easy to just get an initial handle on. again, thanks.



The whole 2X volume knob debate is something to concern with. Yet in this case it’s not so much the style of knob but the way the volume is controlled, as it’s digital here. Again, I don’t use the 1A as a source to a power amp or headphone amp with a 3.5mm to RCA X2. Though numerous members use the Sony DAPs to other devices with the 3.5mm to RCA without issue and are pleased with the quality. So it’s possible the “2X volume knob” thing is a non-issue here? Also no one does 4.4mm balanced to RCAX2, it’s always 3.5mm to RCA.

Keep in mind, much of the success in plugging full-size into the DAPs depends on volume levels wanted. Yes, there will always be better damping factor with a desktop powerful amp. Yet depending on headphones and individual needs the Sony DAPs have a reputation being used. It’s a case by case, individual by individual thing. Sony PR helped introduce the confidence by showing photographs of the 1Z with the TOTL MDR-Z1R. And yes the combo gets super loud, though a desktop will get you slightly better damping factors. If you need those factors, it’s going to be the desired volume wanted. Typically the damping factor will only gain about a single added “perceived” dB in bass, yet clearer bass and an increase in imaging and soundstage can be noted normally.

As far as power to interface with full-size headphones......it’s really a situation by situation thing in my view. Meaning many members use the DAPs to power the Sony MDR-Z1R, MDR-Z7 and MDR-Z7MK2. All those headphones are fairly easy to drive. Yes there are specifications about power and damping factor, yet I’m more of simply a listener. There are videos (YouTube) and reports of using the 1A/1Z with an iPhone if you set it up right. For my uses with an iPhone I simply use Bluetooth as the DAPs have a Bluetooth receiver. It’s Apple lossy; (AAC) though LDAC (in my view) is a better wireless codec. Once you get away from Apple phones LDAC is offered. LDAC will not show up in Apple phones as it’s a required chip and a conflict of interest for the chip makers who make the Apple phones.

https://www.headphonezone.in/blogs/...ivate-ldac-on-your-smartphone-in-5-easy-steps

It’s maybe not a profitable idea at this point? But the ultimate dongle would be LDAC transmitters as an IPhone dongle.


----------



## Redcarmoose

logboy said:


> i appreciate your insight into the SONY models and the general bits on the subject within. am i to take it that if a DAP has a volume knob (rather than button function) that it should never be paired with a DAC AMP as they always need to have one? or is it the case that all DAPs with knobs are by and large powerful enough to handle any headphones? are there any general figures to look out for on a spec of a DAP to reassure me it can handle low and high impedance headphones well and wouldn't need another DAC AMP to improve upon it's onboard ones? should i also be hesitant about SONY doing another DAP any time soon that's akin to their top end with the flared design? finally, i am trying to determine between pairing my iPhone (SE 2020) with a DAC AMP and a dedicated DAP, and have done a lot of looking at brands (and their patchy specs, varied solutions) so ... i've put in some effort, but it's a big subject and not easy to just get an initial handle on. again, thanks.



No one knows when the new DAPs will arrive. I don’t have a crystal ball, yet many are happy they purchased the 2016 units. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gavin C4

Speaking of taste


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita Dream and Effect Audio Artemis.


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> Speaking of taste


How are you liking the King Arthur?

been really curious about these for so long.


----------



## dhc0329

riverground said:


> How are you liking the King Arthur?
> 
> been really curious about these for so long.



It's crazy to think that the cable costs more than DAP+IEM combined in that picture. Well, at least it's more worthy than necklace which costs just as crazy.


----------



## Zambu




----------



## fokta

dhc0329 said:


> It's crazy to think that the cable costs more than DAP+IEM combined in that picture. Well, at least it's more worthy than necklace which costs just as crazy.


Xcalibur (the cable, whatever name it is...) is really mature sounding...


----------



## dhc0329

fokta said:


> Xcalibur (the cable, whatever name it is...) is really mature sounding...



Thanks for the correction. Sorry, I got confused. You are right King Arthur's IEM with "Xcalibur" cable. I thought I was seeing different IEM.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT, Project Heaven v3 (unique full-range AMT IEMs) and Whiplash TwAg v2 cable.


----------



## fokta

Simplicity at the best... 







when plug and play can generate good audio... 
NOICE


----------



## kel77




----------



## povidlo

On the go: NW-A105 -> Aptx-HD -> Xelento Wireless dongle-> Shouer Tape

Aka "BT Cassette" rig


----------



## bachankas

A little play with filters 
My daily rig: Shanling Q1 -> Earsonics ES3 + custom tips + TRN cable


----------



## dhc0329

For those players not having custom EQ the adjustable impedance adapter can be helpful in calming down or killing the bloatedness in bass.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## ewetcr

Plus a Nokia phone with uapp


----------



## greenmac




----------



## Kundi

ewetcr said:


> Plus a Nokia phone with uapp


Where is that cable from?


----------



## ewetcr

Kundi said:


> Where is that cable from?


Bought it included with the dac/amp 9038s G3, at AE. It's called  "JCally 8core"


----------



## denis1976




----------



## gnahra




----------



## noplsestar

Calyx M (Romi Audio mod) —> Arctic cable interconnect (Palladium Series) —> Romi Audio/LESS BX1 Single end headphone amp —> Arctic cable (Palladium series) headphone cable —> Focal Stellia


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Calyx M (Romi Audio mod) —> Arctic cable interconnect (Palladium Series) —> Romi Audio/LESS BX1 Single end headphone amp —> Arctic cable (Palladium series) headphone cable —> Focal Stellia


Hows that smaller Romi amp ?


----------



## noplsestar (Oct 11, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> Hows that smaller Romi amp ?


I wrote some words on the calyx M thread. In short: outstanding 
don’t Need the balanced amp (also too big) that’s why I ordered the single end version. Never heard the balanced version so I can’t compare. If you have the possibility to compare them, that would be great.
also I tried to find out the difference between their other unbalanced amp called HD8. Didn’t find a difference so I ordered the one I liked more from a color perspective  Also the BX-1 is a bit more expensive so I gathered that it HAS to be better sounding than the other one ahahaha

edit: the guy from Romi Audio just wrote to me: „HD8 better on Vocal and musical
BX1 is nearly no change with your source DAP
Both are class A and output power is same“

So that leaves me thinking: do I need the HD8, too?? 😅


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> I wrote some words on the calyx M thread. In short: outstanding
> don’t Need the balanced amp (also too big) that’s why I ordered the single end version. Never heard the balanced version so I can’t compare. If you have the possibility to compare them, that would be great.
> also I tried to find out the difference between their other unbalanced amp called HD8. Didn’t find a difference so I ordered the one I liked more from a color perspective  Also the BX-1 is a bit more expensive so I gathered that it HAS to be better sounding than the other one ahahaha
> 
> ...


I enjoy Romis old slightly bigger amps single end and balance end. Both gives plenty of power.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> I enjoy Romis old slightly bigger amps single end and balance end. Both gives plenty of power.


the Romi guys also told me:
„BX1 is Simple version on BX2
But BX2 plus will be better
Including just use the single end“

If the BX-2 plus just was a bit smaller!!!! (And cheaper)


----------



## subguy812

Good Morning
FIBAE 7 ---- PW Audio No.10 ---- SP2000


----------



## steamboiled

Elysium + PPH on P6K


----------



## fokta

In the mood for stacking...


----------



## zig3n




----------



## Redcarmoose

zig3n said:


>



Nice photo.


----------



## cadgers

Big Dongle Energy


----------



## stersa




----------



## povidlo

Relaxing on sofa on sunny day, re-living 2016: Fiio X1 + Fiio E12 -> Hifiman HE-350


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

gnahra said:


>


DHC cable?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita Dream with Norne Audio Silvergarde SX cable.


----------



## gnahra

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> DHC cable?


Yep, the Clone Fusion.  Great pairing with the Solaris 2020 IMO


----------



## Valsi203

[QUOTE = "Redcarmoose, príspevok: 15898710, člen: 105173"]

[/ QUOTE]
Nice photo,


----------



## Valsi203

[QUOTE = "Redcarmoose, príspevok: 15877472, člen: 105173"]
*[SPOILER = "Link:"] https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-topsound-studio.932667/page-4 [/ SPOILER] DUNU Studio SA6*
_*Walkman 1A*_
*HanSound Zen
*
[/ QUOTE]
Nice photo,


----------



## fokta (Oct 18, 2020)

Get your Vitamin D & accompanied by this pairing...

Have a nice and healthy weekend...


----------



## alucard177

Cowon Plenue 2 + AAW Q


----------



## blackgreen15 (Oct 18, 2020)

At one point in time, a boom box was considered portability.


----------



## jmills8

blackgreen15 said:


> At one point in time, a boom box was considered portability.


But a boombox was for everybody.


----------



## gazzington

blackgreen15 said:


> At one point in time, a boom box was considered portability.


Lol so what have you got connected to what here?


----------



## Redcarmoose

gazzington said:


> Lol so what have you got connected to what here?



The guitar strap is the first one I’ve seen since arriving in 2006.


----------



## gazzington

Redcarmoose said:


> The guitar strap is the first one I’ve seen since arriving in 2006.


Lol I can work out a hiby and wow audio but have no idea what else is going on there! I like it though


----------



## blackgreen15

gazzington said:


> Lol I can work out a hiby and wow audio but have no idea what else is going on there! I like it though


So it is in these pics Final D8000pro > Woo WA8 > HiBy R3pro, with the WA8 connected to an Omnicharge 20000mah.  All of it is velcroed to some aluminum brackets I made, connected with Schaller straplocks to a guitar strap.  

All together it gives you about 8 hrs.  Sometimes I use this without the omnicharge.  You can hike with this, it's easy enough to sling the whole thing out of the way behind your body if you want to put it out of the way.


----------



## AlexCBSN

blackgreen15 said:


> At one point in time, a boom box was considered portability.


thats quite impressive! congrats on that setup!


----------



## blackgreen15

AlexCBSN said:


> thats quite impressive! congrats on that setup!


Thanks!  It it is the bomb SQL-wise


----------



## F700

Got the Romi BX-1 yesterday. Thanks @noplsestar  for the dithyrambic impressions on the Calyx M dedicated thread that « forced » me to get one 

I really enjoy the BX-1 out of the DTR1, my sensitive CIEM show absolute no hiss out of the amp. I am very impressed by this combo.

The others amps are looking the BX-1 with a suspicious eye, a bit like cats welcoming a new kitten in the house


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Got the Romi BX-1 yesterday. Thanks @noplsestar  for the dithyrambic impressions on the Calyx M dedicated thread that « forced » me to get one
> 
> I really enjoy the BX-1 out of the DTR1, my sensitive CIEM show absolute no hiss out of the amp. I am very impressed by this combo.
> 
> The others amps are looking the BX-1 with a suspicious eye, a bit like cats welcoming a new kitten in the house


Hehe, looking forward to reading your impressions soon  
Nice pics by the way!!


----------



## F700 (Oct 20, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Hehe, looking forward to reading your impressions soon
> Nice pics by the way!!


Thanks mate. You got it right, this amp is no joke, eventhough the battery is a bit short in terms of autonomy. Nothing bad, but the HA-2 and the Chimera last much longer. Interestingly enough, they also are more powerful.

BTW, I am thinking about creating a « Romi » thread. There a few HF-members around here who already have lot to say about this company.


----------



## jmills8

F700 said:


> Thanks mate. You got it right, this amp is no joke, eventhough the battery is a bit short in terms of autonomy. Nothing bad, but the HA-2 and the Chimera last much longer. Interestingly enough, they also are more powerful.
> 
> BTW, I am thinking about creating a « Romi » thread. There a few HF-members around here who already have lot to say about this company.


----------



## F700

jmills8 said:


>


I was referring to you in the 1st place, but you know it  Nice BX-2 Plus!

we can add @Nostoi in the club


----------



## jmills8

F700 said:


> I was referring to you in the 1st place, but you know it  Nice BX-2 Plus!
> 
> we can add @Nostoi in the club


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> I was referring to you in the 1st place, but you know it  Nice BX-2 Plus!
> 
> we can add @Nostoi in the club


BX2 Plus should be here later this week   Kudos to @jmills8 for starting the revolution.


----------



## jmills8

Nostoi said:


> BX2 Plus should be here later this week   Kudos to @jmills8 for starting the revolution.


Sharing is caring.


----------



## Nostoi

jmills8 said:


> Sharing is caring.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Thanks mate. You got it right, this amp is no joke, eventhough the battery is a bit short in terms of autonomy. Nothing bad, but the HA-2 and the Chimera last much longer. Interestingly enough, they also are more powerful.
> 
> BTW, I am thinking about creating a « Romi » thread. There a few HF-members around here who already have lot to say about this company.





F700 said:


> I was referring to you in the 1st place, but you know it  Nice BX-2 Plus!
> 
> we can add @Nostoi in the club





Nostoi said:


> BX2 Plus should be here later this week   Kudos to @jmills8 for starting the revolution.


YES, I also head this idea. Let's do this!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Barndoor

Saw mention of Colorfly in another thread and got all nostalgic!

Am revisiting the starting point of my headfi journey - Colorful C4 and Etymotic ER4


----------



## jmills8

Barndoor said:


> Saw mention of Colorfly in another thread and got all nostalgic!
> 
> Am revisiting the starting point of my headfi journey - Colorful C4 and Etymotic ER4


Becareful not to slide volume up when putting in your pocket.


----------



## Barndoor

jmills8 said:


> Becareful not to slide volume up when putting in your pocket.


After all these years it is still an enjoyable pairing, however I forgot how deep the ER4 insert.
After half an hour my ear canals feel like they are bleeding!


----------



## vodanhkhack

pr0b3r said:


>


What DAP is it? Mod iPod?


----------



## pr0b3r

vodanhkhack said:


> What DAP is it? Mod iPod?



That's an iPod Classic (Video) 5.5G modified with Rockbox firmware and a 256GB mSATA drive.


----------



## Nostoi

Just got my BX2 Plus. I am currently waiting on a Plussound X8 4.4mm interconnect (and cable), so I'm only able to run it in SE mode for the moment (via an ALO Reference 8). 

Couple of observations: heavier than before, which is not a bad thing as I feel the build is now better. There was a sort of rattling on the battery switch I had with the first BX2, which has now gone. The channel balance now seems much better, the volume knob also does not make that weird "scratchy" sound when dialling from 0 to 9. Typo on "input" remains. Oh well. I got the case that comes with it. Surprisingly nice quality, Italian leather evidently going by the label. Tight is fit, so I wouldn't advise pulling out (ahem). With my Lotoo Paw 6000, both fit really well into a Peli 1170 case. Recommended for travel (not that there's much of that). 

Soundwise, I can't give a direct A/B with the first BX2 because it's since been sold. But it does everything I loved from the first BX2 but now with more finesse and more gusto: everything is sharper, more precise, and with more headroom to spare. I actually forgot that you could run two headphones (and I guess three, in theory) simultaneously. Very nice feature. Easily runs my AWKT and ZMF Vérité Closed without issue at once. I will try my 600ohm DT990s later. I am not an IEM guy, but I do notice it's not pitch black silent on high-gain mode with my AWKT. Low-gain is indeed dead silent, however. 

Once I get my 4.4mm interconnect, I'll give more impressions (especially in regard to the Vérité Closed).


----------



## Pretardo

Choices!


----------



## AnakChan

Whilst not exactly portable (more "transportable"), I'm pleasantly surprised my Analog2Paper TUR-06 is able to drive the Hifiman Susvara rather nicely. I'm using the Brise Audio UPG001Ref 8-wire cable and the valves used are twin matched Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF in this setup.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT + oBravo erib-1a + Whiplash TwAg v2


----------



## szore




----------



## blackgreen15

AnakChan said:


> Whilst not exactly portable (more "transportable"), I'm pleasantly surprised my Analog2Paper TUR-06 is able to drive the Hifiman Susvara rather nicely. I'm using the Brise Audio UPG001Ref 8-wire cable and the valves used are twin matched Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF in this setup.


Love that TUR-O6, I only saw their full tube 05 didn't know they made a hybrid.  What dac do you run with this rig?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 25, 2020)

*Sony Walkman 1A Japan Region MrWalkman DMP-Z1MK2 Firmware 
Sony XBA-N3 Dunu Blue L tips

A Mid-Fi Apex! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-xba-n3.22428/reviews#item-review-24616








*


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## davidcotton

How are the xelastec tips on the Custom Arts?   Nice design btw.


----------



## thesheik137

davidcotton said:


> How are the xelastec tips on the Custom Arts?   Nice design btw.



Thanks, it's just about perfect. Easily the best fitting universal I have worn with the xelastec smalls. Getting them out of the ear is a little hard because they fit too well.


----------



## fokta

thesheik137 said:


>


When XD05Bal will be out...


----------



## thesheik137

fokta said:


> When XD05Bal will be out...


I think they said end of Oct. That thing will be a beast, but XP2Pro is much more portable. Xduoo make some really nice gear at great value, especially this latest gen.


----------



## pepodenata

A&K Kann Alpha paired with Dunu Dk-3001pro... I could never decide if I like them better with silicone dunu tips or dunu-vocal tips,,, so I have R vowels and L silicone for a special fit


----------



## AnakChan

Today’s outdoor rig is simpler.....just the Fostex TM2 with FitEar Titans CIEM & my iPad Pro 12.9” pouched by the Volk Tactical Gear (VTG) Nalu clutch bag. I’m a massive fan of VTG along with Vannuys.


----------



## stersa

*ADDICTIVE.....



Best

Sisco*


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Damz87

MMR Thummim / Eletech Iliad / iBasso DX220 Max


----------



## Podster (Oct 29, 2020)

Always enjoy looking at some of the $$$ rigs but just going budget Mid-Fi today and enjoying some Beck even Mid-Fi (Of course by the time I posted this the Dishwalla was done) 

Today's ensemble: Cayin N3, Jazz amp and the budget bargain KZ ZSX


----------



## Podster (Oct 29, 2020)

Had to pull yesterdays Chi-Fi rig out (OK so the iem's are from a Brit) because I'm always amazed at how far Chi-Fi has come in 10-12 years now. As small as this little stack is it provides massive sound and quite pleasant across the entire spectrum  Is it an $8K AK/Wizard portable pairing not really but for being used out in the wild it's a heck of a lot closer than the difference in dollars Even for $8K if your not in a soundproof cozy room being portable is kind of a moot point, may as well have an awesome home rig for $8K (then again I guess the equivalent to an $8K portable in home gear would be what? $24K?)!

Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10 with TA Vyrus v2's


----------



## 8481

Podster said:


> Had to pull yesterdays Chi-Fi rig out (OK so the iem's are from a Brit) because I'm always amazed at how far Chi-Fi has come in 10-12 years now. As small as this little stack is it provides massive sound and quite pleasant across the entire spectrum  Is it an $8K AK/Wizard portable pairing not really but for being used out in the wild it's a heck of a lot closer than the difference in dollars Even for $8K if your not in a soundproof cozy room being portable is kind of a moot point, may as well have an awesome home rig for $8K (then again I guess the equivalent to an $8K portable in home gear would be what? $24K?)!
> 
> Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10 with TA Vyrus v2's



Just curious, will that kikkerland case fit chonkier cables? I've been wanting to get them but I have to ship them to a friend first then to me.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Nice after work session


----------



## Podster

8481 said:


> Just curious, will that kikkerland case fit chonkier cables? I've been wanting to get them but I have to ship them to a friend first then to me.



You mean something like the 16 core on these TA Delta v2's?


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> Had to pull yesterdays Chi-Fi rig out (OK so the iem's are from a Brit) because I'm always amazed at how far Chi-Fi has come in 10-12 years now. As small as this little stack is it provides massive sound and quite pleasant across the entire spectrum  Is it an $8K AK/Wizard portable pairing not really but for being used out in the wild it's a heck of a lot closer than the difference in dollars Even for $8K if your not in a soundproof cozy room being portable is kind of a moot point, may as well have an awesome home rig for $8K (then again I guess the equivalent to an $8K portable in home gear would be what? $24K?)!
> 
> Benjie T6, Xduoo XQ-10 with TA Vyrus v2's


Makes me want to dig out my vyrus v1s lol!


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Makes me want to dig out my vyrus v1s lol!



I hear ya Nic, I liked my v1's but gifted those to a good lady friend of the family. They like my Masters were a little heavy for their actual size hence my preference to the v2 and Icarus III's. But to each their own as long as they are enjoying there music


----------



## Podster (Oct 30, 2020)

Miss direct!


----------



## max1236 (Nov 5, 2020)

My "budget" end game for now,  um mest and qudelix 5k


----------



## ThomasHK

Still the same rig, not many better out there for me.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Oct 31, 2020)

pepodenata said:


> A&K Kann Alpha paired with Dunu Dk-3001pro... I could never decide if I like them better with silicone dunu tips or dunu-vocal tips,,, so I have R vowels and L silicone for a special fit


OT-Led Zep III will always be my favorite with IV following closely. LZ III just has so much all across the acoustic/electric spectrum, as does IV. Both still sounding great after listening since early 70's.


----------



## subguy812

Denon D9200 ---- SP2000 ---- Arctic Cable Cuprum


----------



## Podster

BobSmith8901 said:


> OT-Led Zep III will always be my favorite with IV following closely. LZ III just has so much all across the acoustic/electric spectrum, as does IV. Both still sounding great after listening since early 70's.



And Ooh here I was kinda diggin' on that Love to love you baby


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## RONJA MESCO

Zambu said:


>


which Thieaudio IEMs are those?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Redcarmoose said:


> *Sony Walkman 1A Japan Region MrWalkman DMP-Z1MK2 Firmware
> Sony XBA-N3 Dunu Blue L tips
> 
> A Mid-Fi Apex!
> ...


nice IEMs my friend!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

alucard177 said:


> Cowon Plenue 2 + AAW Q


Man, I miss my Plenue 2...if the form factor/screen wasnt so small, I wouldve kept it.


----------



## Zambu

RONJA MESCO said:


> which Thieaudio IEMs are those?



Those are Clairvoyance. That and the "Monarch" are the top-end of their current line-up, their newest is Legacy 5 which is in the price range between those and the Legacy 3 which you have.


----------



## alucard177

RONJA MESCO said:


> Man, I miss my Plenue 2...if the form factor/screen wasnt so small, I wouldve kept it.



I'm loving it with all my IEMs and the JetEffects are just phenomenal.


----------



## stersa

*Awesome combination 







Sisco*


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Is the Dita Dream xls good?


----------



## heyysanadiyom




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Is the Dita Dream xls good?


Yes.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Happy Halloween with HellFire Audio))


----------



## alucard177

Cowon Plenue 2 + BLON BL-03. 

Loving this combination right now.


----------



## kmmbd

Sony Walkman A55 (MrWalkman firmware) + Cat Ears Mia. The A55 is an absolute joy to use.


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Yes.


Oh thanks. My Dita Fealty is good, too!
I saw this article, that why I asked about the XLS
https://crinacle.com/2020/01/05/cliffnotes-dita-dream-xls-xtra-low-satisfaction/


----------



## Nostoi

Trans-portable rig: ZMF Vérité Closed Camphor Burl LTD > Plussound X8 > Lotoo Paw 6000 > Plussound X8 interconnect > BX2 Plus.


----------



## simon740

Nostoi said:


> Trans-portable rig: ZMF Vérité Closed Camphor Burl LTD > Plussound X8 > Lotoo Paw 6000 > Plussound X8 interconnect > BX2 Plus.


Nice photo


----------



## Redcarmoose

Nostoi said:


> Trans-portable rig: ZMF Vérité Closed Camphor Burl LTD > Plussound X8 > Lotoo Paw 6000 > Plussound X8 interconnect > BX2 Plus.


I drank so much beer to that album.


----------



## szore




----------



## szore




----------



## Nostoi

Redcarmoose said:


> I drank so much beer to that album.


Heh, yeah - me too! A real classic. The guitar tone sounds so thick and juicy on the VC.


----------



## pepodenata

BobSmith8901 said:


> OT-Led Zep III will always be my favorite with IV following closely. LZ III just has so much all across the acoustic/electric spectrum, as does IV. Both still sounding great after listening since early 70's.


Led Zeppelin is my favorite group of all time!


----------



## subguy812

SP2000 & DUNU SA6


----------



## szore




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Nov 2, 2020)

vodanhkhack said:


> Oh thanks. My Dita Fealty is good, too!
> I saw this article, that why I asked about the XLS
> https://crinacle.com/2020/01/05/cliffnotes-dita-dream-xls-xtra-low-satisfaction/


If you are interested in my impressions, I wrote a review.
https://porta.fi/dita-dream-xls-review-dream-youre-dreaming/


----------



## fokta

Get your vitamin D... 







Work mode...


----------



## szore

fokta said:


> Get your vitamin D...
> 
> 
> 
> Work mode...


thats so trashy, I love it!


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> If you are interested in my impressions, I wrote a review.
> https://porta.fi/dita-dream-xls-review-dream-youre-dreaming/


Enjoyable review!
I did read your review of Dita Fealty before. It would be great if there are some comparisons vs other IEMs. Just one thing : is the bass of the XLS as strong as the Fealty?


----------



## Elbonja

szore said:


>


Why would you go grab a drink and take your rig?


----------



## jmills8

Elbonja said:


> Why would you go grab a drink and take your rig?


2020 thats the new way.


----------



## Elbonja

jmills8 said:


> 2020 thats the new way.


Tell me about it, I'm stuck in the middle of "nowhere" with my workout rig. Left everything back at home.


----------



## Elbonja

jmills8 said:


> 2020 thats the new way.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> Enjoyable review!
> I did read your review of Dita Fealty before. It would be great if there are some comparisons vs other IEMs. Just one thing : is the bass of the XLS as strong as the Fealty?


Thanks! 
No, XLS have a balanced feed, more like Fidelity. Fealty has accentuated bass and less long treble. But if tha question is in quality, XLS is better. Deeper, more control, more natural.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## DR650SE (Nov 3, 2020)

Relaxing tonight with the Astell&Kern AK100, Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp, and Westone W40s.  And old setup I've had for years, and as HI-FI as I get, but still really enjoy this setup as I work from home. Occasionally I substitute the W40s for Beyerdynamic DT 880s (250 Ohm).


----------



## vodanhkhack

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


It's me again. Which one you like best : this campfire solaris vs dita fealty vs dita dream xls please?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

vodanhkhack said:


> It's me again. Which one you like best : this campfire solaris vs dita fealty vs dita dream xls please?


They are different enough to have them all. For me personally, Fealty definitely falls off the list. In personal use I have Dita Dream and CA Solaris SE. The first is a neutral reference, the second is an emotional but still honest presentation.


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## mrjaybird

Ibasso dx220 > Odin
Ibasso dx220 is quiet big and heavy though...


----------



## IgeNeLL (Nov 4, 2020)

Autumn


----------



## fractus2 (Nov 5, 2020)

SR225 + Apple iPod nano 8 GB (5th Generation) + Grado Full-sized to Mini Headphone Adapter. What are those white things where the cord enters the phones? Pieces of (Japanese wooden) toothpicks to keep the cord steady and prevent static when it does. 1190 songs, most of them from the napster days. Rig works well while on the Concept2 Model D rowing machine.


----------



## Podster

fractus2 said:


> SR225 + Apple iPod nano 8 GB (5th Generation) + Grado Full-sized to Mini Headphone Adapter. What are those white things where the cord enters the phones? Pieces of (Japanese wooden) toothpicks to keep the cord steady and prevent static when it does. 1190 songs, most of them from the napster days. Rig works well while on the Concept2 Model D rowing machine.



I can dig it


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

+Autumn


----------



## willywill

DR650SE said:


> Relaxing tonight with the Astell&Kern AK100, Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp, and Westone W40s.  And old setup I've had for years, and as HI-FI as I get, but still really enjoy this setup as I work from home. Occasionally I substitute the W40s for Beyerdynamic DT 880s (250 Ohm).


Where the hell you been, I thought Covid took you back in April lol 
Nothing wrong with a old setup I got 3 years listening to a $30 earphone


----------



## Podster

willywill said:


> Where the hell you been, I thought Covid took you back in April lol
> Nothing wrong with a old setup I got 3 years listening to a $30 earphone



Dang Willy, went right for the COVID  I love several of my old rigs and $10 a year beats the devil out of a $300 pair not making it 12 months Here's a little old skool Team Aune


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## DR650SE

Lol thankfully not yet! Been working a ton and doing some overtime to keep work going. Havn't had much time for hobby things! 


willywill said:


> Where the hell you been, I thought Covid took you back in April lol
> Nothing wrong with a old setup I got 3 years listening to a $30 earphone



Lol thankfully not yet! Been working a ton and doing some overtime to keep work going. Havn't had much time for hobby things!


----------



## seamon

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Happy Halloween with HellFire Audio))


What is that?


----------



## fractus2 (Nov 6, 2020)

This pairing is working very nicely ( Maozua MP3 Player - takes an SDHC card ). Mitsuko Uchida playing - Mozart: Piano Sonatas. A usb SDHC card adapter + another adapter that takes the SDHC and it goes into the pc tower usb for file transfer. I also use ^ those two in my car lighter + this FM transmitter for road music through the OEM speakers ( no headphones ).


----------



## gazzington

fractus2 said:


> This pairing is working very nicely ( Maozua MP3 Player - takes an SDHC card ). Mitsuko Uchida playing - Mozart: Piano Sonatas.


225 are my fav grado.  Very good for the price


----------



## Podster

gazzington said:


> 225 are my fav grado.  Very good for the price



I'll reach and even say awesome for the $$$ Gazz  I'm going old skool again today but come to think of it I've not jumped on much new gear in a while with the current state of affairs This is another of my fave setups, Shanling M2, RS Tomahawk with just about anything but the 9 Tails are exquisite on it


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

seamon said:


> What is that?


ALO Continental Dual Mono.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Tristy

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Those cases


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Tristy said:


> Those cases


Dignis)


----------



## Tristy

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Dignis)


Yeah, I’m a little bit of a fan ....


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Nov 6, 2020)

Dignis Helios. 
And a pair of leather custom cases from local master.


----------



## F700




----------



## Podster

Tristy said:


> Yeah, I’m a little bit of a fan ....



Man, mine seems plain compared to those beauties!


----------



## Tristy

Podster said:


> Man, mine seems plain compared to those beauties!



Looks good to me! Like the matching headband / case combo.


----------



## Podster

I found I preferred these without the Tomahawk in the mix


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT and oBravo erib-1a. And Van Nuys case.


----------



## gazzington

F700 said:


>


I love the wp900 headphones. They sound great and look beautiful


----------



## F700 (Nov 7, 2020)

gazzington said:


> I love the wp900 headphones. They sound great and look beautiful


Yes, great sound coming out from these cans. I did not expect them to sound that good. The real deal is the fantastic comfort. The WP900 is a full-size headphone, but it's light and you have plenty of space for every kind of ears, even the big ones. The built quality also is remarkable. The WP900 is a special pair of headphone, in a good way.

A HF fellow member advised me to buy it and I am impressed. A slightly V-shaped signature, but very well implemented.


----------



## fokta

gazzington said:


> I love the wp900 headphones. They sound great and look beautiful





F700 said:


> Yes, great sound coming out from these cans. I did not expect them to sound that good. The real deal is the fantastic comfort. The WP900 is a full-size headphone, but it's light and you have plenty of space for every kind of ears, even the big ones. The built quality also is remarkable. The WP900 is a special pair of headphone, in a good way.
> 
> A HF fellow member advised me to buy it and I am impressed. A slightly V-shaped signature, but very well implemented.


is The A2DC, regular or different MCCX? looks different IMO


----------



## F700

fokta said:


> is The A2DC, regular or different MCCX? looks different IMO


I don't understand. Please be more specific.


----------



## fokta

F700 said:


> I don't understand. Please be more specific.


Sorry, Alrd see in the website... 
What I mean, Is It using MMCX or different kind...


----------



## F700 (Nov 7, 2020)

fokta said:


> Sorry, Alrd see in the website...
> What I mean, Is It using MMCX or different kind...


No MMCX I am pretty sure. The outer structure of the connector is too specific... Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## riverground

blackgreen15 said:


>


Now this is a combo I'm pretty curious to hear sometime lol


----------



## denis1976

riverground said:


> Now this is a combo I'm pretty curious to hear sometime lol


Is very good, but with sp2000cu is better


----------



## blackgreen15

riverground said:


> Now this is a combo I'm pretty curious to hear sometime lol



I just recently got the Z1s the sub bass in this combo is so good.  Everything is good, but that really shines.



denis1976 said:


> Is very good, but with sp2000cu is better



I almost went that route instead of the DX, what do you like more in 2K?


----------



## denis1976

blackgreen15 said:


> I just recently got the Z1s the sub bass in this combo is so good.  Everything is good, but that really shines.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went that route instead of the DX, what do you like more in 2K?


Hello, IMO the 2k is more natural, the dx is more aggressive, the 2k in my opinion in the CU version is simply awesome, but is my opinion, some may disagree, has allways


----------



## riverground

denis1976 said:


> Is very good, but with sp2000cu is better


Does it compete in terms of power as well?
I'm honestly thinking of getting a DMP-Z1 as a one all be all Transportable DAP in the future.
I'm thinking of getting back into full-sized headphones as well, so the extra power would be nice.
So the MAX was absolutely on my radar as a baby DMP-Z1 until I could actually afford one lol.


----------



## Barndoor

Cowon P1 - Little Bear B4 - HD6xx with closed back mod


----------



## denis1976

riverground said:


> Does it compete in terms of power as well?
> I'm honestly thinking of getting a DMP-Z1 as a one all be all Transportable DAP in the future.
> I'm thinking of getting back into full-sized headphones as well, so the extra power would be nice.
> So the MAX was absolutely on my radar as a baby DMP-Z1 until I could actually afford one lol.


The dx has more power, but don't sounds more powerful, the sp2000 has more than enough power for my needs, the max is very good, but the diference in price reflects the diference in sound tuning, I already put my dx on sale


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> MMR Thummim / Eletech Iliad / iBasso DX220 Max


----------



## vodanhkhack

Gold gold & gold?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita Dream & Effect Audio Artemis.


----------



## fokta




----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


>


Whats your opinion ?


----------



## fokta (Nov 12, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> Whats your opinion ?


must wait.. it comes with empty Battery power...

although, try to charge 30 minutes and just try awhile...
Low gain, DX223 - LO 2.5TRRS to LO 4.4TRRS custom M2M - Zen 2.0....
Neutral... If I imagine layers of sounds, it manages to give resolution to the 3rd layers... which is quite amazing (DAMN powerful) for earbud to give this resolution.. IMO....

But here's the catch, my AMP3 and M2M cable is not properly Break in... FYI


----------



## Dickymint

Almost old skool, but still great.


----------



## Podster

Dickymint said:


> Almost old skool, but still great.



I concur on both


----------



## noplsestar

Dickymint said:


> Almost old skool, but still great.





Podster said:


> I concur on both


Is this amp still available? If so, where?


----------



## Dickymint

I believe only second hand.


----------



## Podster

noplsestar said:


> Is this amp still available? If so, where?



I believe @Dickymint is correct, but you may also find the DAC version as mine is the original amp only model from the original KS.


----------



## stersa

Fantastic combo for Electronic Music.*((IMR RED and Fiio M15))...



Best

Sisco*


----------



## Podster

Speaking of those Red's I'm finding this to be a formidable rig  My Opus Opus 1+M Attack (the bit Opus # 1, IMR Opus Mia and Xduoo XD05 Plus)


----------



## stersa

Podster said:


> Speaking of those Red's I'm finding this to be a formidable rig  My Opus Opus 1+M Attack (the bit Opus # 1, IMR Opus Mia and Xduoo XD05 Plus)



I m waiting next week an Opus Mia for combine with Sony WM1Z for GOLD combination..ja ja...

Enjoy..

Best Sisco


----------



## Podster

stersa said:


> I m waiting next week an Opus Mia for combine with Sony WM1Z for GOLD combination..ja ja...
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> Best Sisco



Yeah, love their sound but the gold is not my favorite color scheme as I really really love the new Aten in Purple/Gray combo Unfortunately Bob said he can't sell me just the face plates as I believe the gray is part of the inner shell


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Nov 13, 2020)

Unique headphones.
Project Heaven 3 (full-range AMT Driver, first AMT IEM) with Whiplash Audio TwAg Gold.
And Hybrid (Dynamic/AMT) with Null Audio Symphonium.


----------



## steve9019

M11 + SR80e + JMJ


----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> I concur on both


I like the blue, would have preferred red but when buying second hand, you cannot be choosy, so ended up with black! Doesn't have much gain but boy does it sound good.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

TransPortable.


----------



## Podster

Dang, the Qudelix is even smaller and lighter than the BTR3K! I'm guessing it was not fully charged sine the red light came and stays on when I plugged it in? I want it to fully charge before I sync it up the first time but it is sweet looking none the less  Not sure what the blinking blue light is yet and no booklet so I guess I'll have to research online later.


----------



## Podster

Well she's a real QD Pie  Controls were easy to pick up, very intuitive and I like the way you toggle them. Just hope the clip is sturdy


----------



## Podster

LOL, don't you just love when you are posting away then realize your in the wrong thread


----------



## lxg1

denis1976 said:


> Hello, IMO the 2k is more natural, the dx is more aggressive, the 2k in my opinion in the CU version is simply awesome, but is my opinion, some may disagree, has allways



Naturalness aside, can Dx220max compete in terms of micro-detail and retrieval?


----------



## denis1976

lxg1 said:


> Naturalness aside, can Dx220max compete in terms of micro-detail and retrieval?


Yes, in terms of macro and micro detail the Dx220Max is awsome


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2020)

*DUNU Studio SA6 IEM included cable, Sony Walkman 1Z MrWalkman MK1 firmware. *


----------



## stersa

*GOLDEN SOUND*
best Regards

Sisco


----------



## cadgers

3D Audio on the PS5 is actually pretty cool.


----------



## niotio910

ZX507 -  Virtuoso - U12t


----------



## fsi22

cadgers said:


> 3D Audio on the PS5 is actually pretty cool.




Thought it only works with the 3d Pulse headset over wireless?


----------



## Damz87

Noble Sultan / Effect Audio Code 51 / Astell & Kern KANN Alpha


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> Noble Sultan / Effect Audio Code 51 / Astell & Kern KANN Alpha


So how do you like your first Noble Audio IEM?


----------



## cadgers

fsi22 said:


> Thought it only works with the 3d Pulse headset over wireless?



It works with any headphone. They plan to expand it to TVs and any speakers later.


----------



## Damz87

Redcarmoose said:


> So how do you like your first Noble Audio IEM?


It’s taken me a little longer to appreciate the Sultan’s capabilities to be honest. My initial impression wasn’t very positive. It wasn’t a negative impression either, I just felt it was a bit mediocre for its asking price.

But as time has passed and I’ve had time to try out different sources/find a good synergy, I’ve come to understand it’s strength, which is how it layers music. It’s layering is like no other iem I’ve heard. It shines with a powerful source that has a warmer tonality (like the Kann Alpha).

Working on some detailed impressions which will be posted on the Noble thread


----------



## fsi22 (Nov 16, 2020)

cadgers said:


> It works with any headphone. They plan to expand it to TVs and any speakers later.


 
Nice, I'll give it a go this afternoon. Been using btr5/xcan over bt. Is 3d audio done on a system level or is it per game. Playing The Last of Us ( What a game ), wondering if it will have 3d audio.

I should watch digital foundary videos now. I wanted the ps to be a fresh experience so stayed away from all info on it


----------



## Avian

Damz87 said:


> It’s taken me a little longer to appreciate the Sultan’s capabilities to be honest. My initial impression wasn’t very positive. It wasn’t a negative impression either, I just felt it was a bit mediocre for its asking price.
> 
> But as time has passed and I’ve had time to try out different sources/find a good synergy, I’ve come to understand it’s strength, which is how it layers music. It’s layering is like no other iem I’ve heard. It shines with a powerful source that has a warmer tonality (like the Kann Alpha).
> 
> Working on some detailed impressions which will be posted on the Noble thread



Same impressions. Sultan is very balanced and not bursting with something in particular, but everything is done well.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> It’s taken me a little longer to appreciate the Sultan’s capabilities to be honest. My initial impression wasn’t very positive. It wasn’t a negative impression either, I just felt it was a bit mediocre for its asking price.
> 
> But as time has passed and I’ve had time to try out different sources/find a good synergy, I’ve come to understand it’s strength, which is how it layers music. It’s layering is like no other iem I’ve heard. It shines with a powerful source that has a warmer tonality (like the Kann Alpha).
> 
> Working on some detailed impressions which will be posted on the Noble thread




Glad it worked out. 

I’ve only heard the Katana Universal, Khan Universal and Encore Universal, but to me each was different.


----------



## subguy812 (Nov 17, 2020)

Damz87 said:


> It’s taken me a little longer to appreciate the Sultan’s capabilities to be honest. My initial impression wasn’t very positive. It wasn’t a negative impression either, I just felt it was a bit mediocre for its asking price.
> 
> But as time has passed and I’ve had time to try out different sources/find a good synergy, I’ve come to understand it’s strength, which is how it layers music. It’s layering is like no other iem I’ve heard. It shines with a powerful source that has a warmer tonality (like the Kann Alpha).
> 
> Working on some detailed impressions which will be posted on the Noble thread


Trying to like it and growing to like it and needing to buy specific sources for it to shine doesn't bode to well for Sultan. You wouldn't be the first to think it mediocre for the price. Your honesty is noteworthy!


----------



## Redcarmoose

subguy812 said:


> Trying to like it and growing to like it and needing to buy specific sources for it to shine doesn't bode to well for Sultan. You wouldn't be the first to think it mediocre for the price. Your honesty is noteworthy!



Took me a while to really get into the Encore. Needless to say it’s an unorthodox tune, yet it’s my favorite most of the time along with the IER-Z1R. Though the Noble Khan was not something I would like? The Khan has this very crispy upper midrange than was just a no go. But maybe this acclimating time frame is more about where your coming from not the new IEM?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> It’s taken me a little longer to appreciate the Sultan’s capabilities to be honest. My initial impression wasn’t very positive. It wasn’t a negative impression either, I just felt it was a bit mediocre for its asking price.
> 
> But as time has passed and I’ve had time to try out different sources/find a good synergy, I’ve come to understand it’s strength, which is how it layers music. It’s layering is like no other iem I’ve heard. It shines with a powerful source that has a warmer tonality (like the Kann Alpha).
> 
> Working on some detailed impressions which will be posted on the Noble thread



If I was to look back it may be that the stretch to like something often resulted with a style of growth on my part?


----------



## Avian

subguy812 said:


> Trying to like it and growing to like it and needing to buy specific sources for it to shine doesn't bode to well for Sultan.



Like several amplifiers those need an high voltage output from dacs, or like hungry headphones (Susvara), the Sultan needs some tricks. This is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Bosk (Nov 17, 2020)

Damz87 said:


> It’s taken me a little longer to appreciate the Sultan’s capabilities to be honest. My initial impression wasn’t very positive. It wasn’t a negative impression either, I just felt it was a bit mediocre for its asking price.
> 
> But as time has passed and I’ve had time to try out different sources/find a good synergy, I’ve come to understand it’s strength, which is how it layers music. It’s layering is like no other iem I’ve heard. It shines with a powerful source that has a warmer tonality (like the Kann Alpha).
> 
> Working on some detailed impressions which will be posted on the Noble thread


I'm quite keen to hear how the Kann Alpha stacks up against the rest of A&K's product range, there doesn't seem to be much written about it.


----------



## vylts

SOLARIS SE x AK SP1000M x HD800S x DARKVOICE 336SE


----------



## povidlo

vylts said:


> SOLARIS SE x AK SP1000M x HD800S x DARKVOICE 336SE


Nice! This is your portable rig?


----------



## stersa

Nice sound,Top  musicality 





Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## fractus2 (Nov 19, 2020)

FiiO M7


----------



## 42300

Very happy with it.


----------



## denis1976

Even an Y50 shines with this top sources


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> Even an Y50 shines with this top sources


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


>


Even the Ironman is in trance, I think that you are clever enough to understand my post... Don't you?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## AeroSatan




----------



## fokta

Handicap match IMO. 



Yes. The stack power is too much....


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Handicap match IMO.
> 
> Yes. The stack power is too much....


More more


----------



## fokta (Nov 20, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> More more


What...

Stack is not for Sensitive IEM (HISS and noise floor is too much also).
Stack give a bit wider soundstage,
Stack power is not for <150 ohm Cans IMO..
Stack is picky.. not all DAC - player is good pairing..
Stack (in this case BX2) quite transparent, even still carry DX223 Warm Soundsig sounding. Bass Mid Treble somehow sound similar in my ear...


example stack is picky, below is not a synergy pairing IMO... Soundstage become too narrow, yet each sound still in the layers, no overlay...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> What...
> 
> Stack is not for Sensitive IEM (HISS and noise floor is too much also).
> Stack give a bit wider soundstage,
> ...


BA iem no , dynamic driver iem no hiss.


----------



## fokta

Impressive power on ifi iDSD Signature...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Impressive power on ifi iDSD Signature...


Kingsound ?


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Kingsound ?


I dunno what u mean, I assumed like this, in term of power, yes, BX2 still more powerfull...

but this budget version can keep up...



still try to figure the power supply,


----------



## Podster (Nov 21, 2020)

fokta said:


> Impressive power on ifi iDSD Signature...



Love that bench back there, looks like a Jakarta portable sound toy store 

Doing a simple but classic U2T2+YoTank today myself


----------



## Floris888




----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 23, 2020)

*123*
_*456

1) BGVP DM6
2) Magaosi K5
3) Fearless R6Rui
4) BQEYZ Spring 2
5) DUNU Studio SA6*_
*6) qdc Anole V3*


----------



## Scuba Devils (Nov 22, 2020)

Having only yesterday removed the cap on my ZX300, I am now getting to use headphones that I never bothered connecting up before... delving in to various sets and the Q701 are incredibly nice.

On a side note, I bought the Audiolab 6000a last year and really loving it with my speakers - I find the sound very flat on these AKG and HD650, so much that I can't listen to either on it - I would have thought the headphone amp would be sufficient? I couldn't believe the sound difference now with the Q701 on the ZX300.


----------



## Kevintj604

The KANN Alpha finally arrived. My Clears have never sounded better. Great pairing.


----------



## phthora




----------



## iFi audio

fokta said:


> Impressive power on ifi iDSD Signature...



I really dig that photo


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## nc8000 (Nov 22, 2020)

Sony NW-A55L (J region and FE fw) > JH13 ciem (Linsoul Tripowin Zonie 16 3.5 cable)






Sony NW-WM1Z (NP Audio EXPm2.5, J region and FE fw) > Sony IER-Z1R (4.4 stock cable)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 23, 2020)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24795


----------



## eddie0817

Hi guys,

I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


----------



## Redcarmoose

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


----------



## IgeNeLL




----------



## noplsestar

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


If you could pick one of your cables, one of your IEMs and one DAP, which would it be?


----------



## 40lb

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


Stax IEMs? 
Please do tell, do tell???


----------



## nc8000

40lb said:


> Stax IEMs?
> Please do tell, do tell???



They’ve been around in ine form or another for at least 10-15 years


----------



## Podster

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


 Golly Wally, I guess I don't have the bug as bad as I thought  Not to mention I have a massive aversion to dusting Now this may be me just admitting I may also have a little jelli-ness going on

Now I did say over in the Opus # 1 thread that my Opus # 1 may be my favorite DAP however sound wise the Shanling house sound is still my fave listen, have not had a Shanny I did not love

Still find my M5 Mee Pinnacle P-1 to be an awesome combo


----------



## Bosk

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.



Thank you so much, suddenly the waves of guilt I feel for the all the money I've spent in this hobby have subsided appreciably. 

Bravo on a splendid collection Sir, shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## jmills8

COWON PS , Final Audio D8000 PRO


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> COWON PS , Final Audio D8000 PRO


Whats your fav cowon model?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Whats your fav cowon model?


PM2 and PS


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> PM2 and PS


Burr brown


----------



## Podster

Don't get a lot more portable than this! Been in the attic all morning pulling out the little ladies Christmas Trunks


----------



## Scuba Devils

My latest pairing - E5000 just arrived today, love them already... I can see how it might have been a struggle to drive them with the capped ZX300... I need to crank up to about 80/120 to drive them. I'm already wondering what set to treat myself to for Christmas - I can see how finding this forum is going to be expensive...


----------



## nc8000

Scuba Devils said:


> My latest pairing - E5000 just arrived today, love them already... I can see how it might have been a struggle to drive them with the capped ZX300... I need to crank up to about 80/120 to drive them. I'm already wondering what set to treat myself to for Christmas - I can see how finding this forum is going to be expensive...



Yep. Wellcome to head-fi, sorry about you wallet


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> PM2 and PS


I’ve never heard the s but own the pm2. Sounds like a way more expensive dap


----------



## denis1976

Scuba Devils said:


> My latest pairing - E5000 just arrived today, love them already... I can see how it might have been a struggle to drive them with the capped ZX300... I need to crank up to about 80/120 to drive them. I'm already wondering what set to treat myself to for Christmas - I can see how finding this forum is going to be expensive...


Uncapp it...


----------



## Scuba Devils

denis1976 said:


> Uncapp it...



Yeah it is, should have made that clearer! Just uncapped last weekend.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Podster said:


> Don't get a lot more portable than this! Been in the attic all morning pulling out the little ladies Christmas Trunks


That 5k turned out to be one of the best purchases of the year, it still surprises me with each sw update.



Scuba Devils said:


> My latest pairing - E5000 just arrived today, love them already... I can see how it might have been a struggle to drive them with the capped ZX300... I need to crank up to about 80/120 to drive them. I'm already wondering what set to treat myself to for Christmas - I can see how finding this forum is going to be expensive...



Run while you still can... your wallet is still young...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 26, 2020)

*Magaosi K5 V2 Stock Cable MrWalkman DMP-Z1 emulation #2 Sony Hybrid Tips "Japan Region" Sony Walkman 1A*


----------



## Adu




----------



## povidlo

Adu said:


>


Nice setup. But upvoted for profile pic.


----------



## subguy812

ODIN & SP2000


----------



## willywill

Proper way to break in a new pair of earphone, cheers for the Holidays guys


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-k5.22812/reviews#item-review-24821


----------



## soundblast75 (Nov 27, 2020)

gazzington said:


> I’ve never heard the s but own the pm2. Sounds like a way more expensive dap


Not mk2 but first one?
Actually none of the 2 is a Burr Brown


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## riverground

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


Holy mother of AUDIO!!!

Your collection is insane!!!

I couldn't even name all of them!

Would you care to give out your personal ranking of these lovely IEMs?


----------



## fractus2




----------



## RONJA MESCO

jmills8 said:


> COWON PS , Final Audio D8000 PRO


man...I miss owning a Cowon. I just wished their screens were a bit bigger in size.


----------



## jmills8

RONJA MESCO said:


> man...I miss owning a Cowon. I just wished their screens were a bit bigger in size.


True , while Im listening to my Cowon Im looking at my AK SP2000.


----------



## laleeee

riverground said:


> Holy mother of AUDIO!!!
> 
> Your collection is insane!!!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> True , while Im listening to my Cowon Im looking at my AK SP2000.


If you had one


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> If you had one


Had most of every top dap AK ever made. I heard every AK dap. I had four Iriver daps way before there was AK.


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> True , while Im listening to my Cowon Im looking at my AK SP2000.


which one you prefer?


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> which one you prefer?


Cowon on the go.  Cayin N8 indoors.


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> Had most of every top dap AK ever made. I heard every AK dap. I had four Iriver daps way before there was AK.


You had... On store


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 2, 2020)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24795


----------



## Tybot

Does this count?


----------



## noplsestar

Tybot said:


> Does this count?


No 😜


----------



## Podster

noplsestar said:


> No 😜



LOL, I don't know why but the minute I saw that picture I had visions of Jack-The-Rippers surgical kit  Actually nice ic collection Tybot

I know I posted the 5K a few pages back but the T2+ can't hold a candle to these Legacy 3's, one of my faves 4 sure


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## mhowling

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


How do you find the SR25? I'm considering one at the moment.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

mhowling said:


> How do you find the SR25? I'm considering one at the moment.


Quite compact and comfortable player with good sound.


----------



## Podster

For today's audio pleasure I've elected the Shanling M3s (unbalaced thru) JDS C421 with TFZ Queens  Hoping you enjoy yours as well


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster (Dec 3, 2020)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



Like an albino Python laying in the leaves  So purdy


----------



## RONJA MESCO

eddie0817 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just taking the 2020 Q4 photos, compare to Q1 many stuff moving.


My brain would literally jump out my head if I had that many IEM options before me


----------



## Scuba Devils

*Hidizs MS4 *- just got these this week - really can't make up my mind whether I'll hold on to them... some genres/albums sound absolutely incredible, others terrible... they struggle with older recordings I've tried - for example, I tried 'Us & Them' by Pink Floyd which is a FLAC rip from at least 10 years ago, it was really painful - then I tried a much more recent FLAC rip of another album in a similar genre, and really stunning. Likewise with a variety of other albums.... I'll test further over the weekend and make up my mind! They were a Black Friday deal and worked out at €189 which is pretty good.


----------



## Scuba Devils

^ I've since listened to 'Wasting My Younger Years' by London Grammar and been sufficiently blown away to know I need to hold on to these! Still need to experiment with tips and also get a balanced cable but I'm glad I didn't knee jerk too quickly and hit return on Amazon...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 6, 2020)

BL-01
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...w_Detail&utm_source=admitad&utm_content=47843

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-01.24799/reviews#item-review-24869


----------



## PR0JECTNR56 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## musicinmymind




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

musicinmymind said:


>


The cable looks cool! What it is?


----------



## AeroSatan

Redcarmoose said:


> BL-01
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...w_Detail&utm_source=admitad&utm_content=47843



Do you shoot with a dedicated macro lens?


----------



## AeroSatan

musicinmymind said:


>



Which cable is that? Much better than stock 4.4?


----------



## kubig123

AeroSatan said:


> Which cable is that? Much better than stock 4.4?




https://a.aliexpress.com/_msXYfHn


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 6, 2020)

AeroSatan said:


> Do you shoot with a dedicated macro lens?




This er one. 




https://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/200mm-f4-micro-ais.htm


----------



## musicinmymind

AeroSatan said:


> Which cable is that? Much better than stock 4.4?



Yes Tianwaitian series cable from CEMA.

The vocals are as lush, clear and engaging, wide and deep soundstage, high are more silky. But I feel like all these comes at expense of some bass, still retains strong rumble which I like, but bass impact loses a bit.

More balanced when compared to Stock cable and Z1R is less of U shape now, better or not would still be personal choice.


----------



## vodanhkhack

musicinmymind said:


>


Looks very "pro"!

What iem are they? If you have a gold version iem it would be perfect!


----------



## musicinmymind

vodanhkhack said:


> Looks very "pro"!
> 
> What iem are they? If you have a gold version iem it would be perfect!



 they are Sony IER-Z1R, no gold version available.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Scuba Devils

My only balanced set of headphones at the moment, really love them - especially with hi-res files. CDs reflection on my player, I'm still sitting in an old world of physical music formats!


----------



## AlexCBSN

Scuba Devils said:


> My only balanced set of headphones at the moment, really love them - especially with hi-res files. CDs reflection on my player, I'm still sitting in an old world of physical music formats!


one of the best headphones imo price/ quality, the lightness of it makes em so special, its like not wearing anything, and the sound they deliver is impressive and easy to drive. i would not give away my pair for anything


----------



## fractus2




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> This er one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG it's so BIG  I'm being tiny again today Big on sound though


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Damz87

Sony WM1Z (DMP-WM1 FE Custom firmware by MrWalkman) / Vision Ears ERLKöNIG Black Edition  + Dragonskin Faceplates


----------



## lmf22

Nice to see all of your portable setups! Mine is the Sony WM1A with Campfire Audio Solaris 2020 (Super Smoky Litz 4.4mm Balanced Cable).


----------



## mhowling

lmf22 said:


> Nice to see all of your portable setups! Mine is the Sony WM1A with Campfire Audio Solaris 2020 (Super Smoky Litz 4.4mm Balanced Cable).


I'm sure that sounds great, but beyond that, that is one of the sexiest looking setups I've seen. Matches really nicely.


----------



## lmf22

mhowling said:


> I'm sure that sounds great, but beyond that, that is one of the sexiest looking setups I've seen. Matches really nicely.



The WM1A and Solaris 2020 is an excellent pairing. It sounds amazing and hard to stop listening. I never thought of this setup as sexy, but I think you're right!


----------



## Damz87

Sorry for spamming with two photos today 

Campfire Andromeda MW10 / Super Smoky Litz 4.4mm / Sony WM1Z


----------



## Podster

Damz87 said:


> Sorry for spamming with two photos today
> 
> Campfire Andromeda MW10 / Super Smoky Litz 4.4mm / Sony WM1Z


 
Well I think (just for today) we can allow a little "Dirty Low Down Spamming"  LOL

Got the smooth grooves happening on one of my fave DAP/Amp combo's with an underrated iem IMPO (Shanling M2/RS Tomahawk w/KBear "Mighty" Diamonds)


----------



## yorosello

thesheik137 said:


> Shanling M6 -> iFi xCAN -> ATH-R70X (balanced end-to-end)


I know this is random, but since you have both ath r70x & shanling m6, i want to ask if it's possible to drive the r70x with m6 without additional amp? TIA


----------



## soundblast75

yorosello said:


> I know this is random, but since you have both ath r70x & shanling m6, i want to ask if it's possible to drive the r70x with m6 without additional amp? TIA


I have the AT, doubt M6 will drive well, 6Pro or higher, yes


----------



## soundblast75




----------



## yorosello

soundblast75 said:


> I have the AT, doubt M6 will drive well, 6Pro or higher, yes


I see, thanks for the info


----------



## iFi audio

yorosello said:


> I know this is random, but since you have both ath r70x & shanling m6, i want to ask if it's possible to drive the r70x with m6 without additional amp? TIA



I really dig that photo


----------



## thesheik137

yorosello said:


> I see, thanks for the info


Yeah, I agree it won't be driven to the full potential with M6. The ifi xcan is the pest portable option imo and pairs really well with the R70X.


----------



## Redcarmoose

lmf22 said:


> The WM1A and Solaris 2020 is an excellent pairing. It sounds amazing and hard to stop listening. I never thought of this setup as sexy, but I think you're right!


----------



## yorosello

iFi audio said:


> I really dig that photo


Thanks!


----------



## yorosello

thesheik137 said:


> Yeah, I agree it won't be driven to the full potential with M6. The ifi xcan is the pest portable option imo and pairs really well with the R70X.


Ahh sure then. Thanks!


----------



## subguy812




----------



## noplsestar

subguy812 said:


>


How do you find the BX-2 plus?


----------



## subguy812

noplsestar said:


> How do you find the BX-2 plus?


Just got it so I am just experimenting. I honestly expected it to blow my ears out, so I was careful, and it didn't really. It is very clear sounding and spacious.


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## iFi audio

Redcarmoose said:


>



Doesn't count, the lady has no audio hardware anywhere nearby 

But OK, that bear will do instead


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

QLS 390 + Bionic.


----------



## elNan




----------



## Podster

Nice @elNan, new faithful with old faithful  

So today I'm in the old top pocket rig which is deceptively smooth considering I got the N40 for $99 and entire rig sub $250 w/upgrade cable (I understand they are running around $300 now) Call this rig the old One/Two Punch What kind of whacko names his rigs anyway


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 11, 2020)

Podster said:


> Nice @elNan, new faithful with old faithful
> 
> So today I'm in the old top pocket rig which is deceptively smooth considering I got the N40 for $99 and entire rig sub $250 w/upgrade cable (I understand they are running around $300 now) Call this rig the old One/Two Punch What kind of whacko names his rigs anyway



Yes, people normally name their cars something if they are into them? Or they name their guitars.....


......then there is Christine!


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Studio SA6 + Questyle QP1R. Phenomenal pairing.


----------



## pepodenata

Portable or non-portable, that's the question ...


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've been obsessed with my new Hidizs MS4 for the last week or so, decided tonight to spend a few hours with my trusty 650s.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, people normally name their cars something if they are into them? Or they name their guitars.....
> 
> 
> ......then there is Christine!



She is a nice red and like this rig I'm sure Darth Maul would approve





I'm really more of an Eleanor type


----------



## AlexCBSN

elNan said:


>


I don’t know @elNan, those look like knockoffs. I might have to do some inspection on em, maybe you can audition a couple of things. Wait a minute... is elnan ... mi gordo =P hehehee. Did you kept your semper order? Mine is on the way, gave my self a Christmas present as well. Next week I’ll post it


----------



## Podster

I’m seeing stars today


----------



## povidlo




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## RONJA MESCO

fractus2 said:


>


ah yes...someone is still rocking the tin cans...these were part of some of my first dap amp stacks. Good to see this.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Damz87 said:


> Sorry for spamming with two photos today
> 
> Campfire Andromeda MW10 / Super Smoky Litz 4.4mm / Sony WM1Z


no worries...its giving us more ideas for good 1A/1Z pairings


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> She is a nice red and like this rig I'm sure Darth Maul would approve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really more of an Eleanor type



That iMod though 

...and its tank case! Geez. It's been years since the last time I saw one of these, very cool stuff!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2020)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-or-fliptips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils

Took a break from my E5000 for a week, went back to them and took a while to appreciate the sound again... been stuck in my ears most of the weekend since!


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 , Romi amp , Final Audio D8000 Pro HP


----------



## Podster (Dec 14, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> Cowon PM2 , Romi amp , Final Audio D8000 Pro HP



Ah, the proverbial case of "Less is More" 

Pod's going ultra budget today but be surprised I mean very surprised it don't sound budget





Benjie X6, Finite SPC cable, NICEHCK M6 w/BGVP filters


----------



## Redcarmoose

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-or-fliptips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357*


----------



## Wes S (Dec 15, 2020)

I can't get enough of this setup!

Noble K10U > Effect Audio Cleopatra > iBasso DX160 >


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## stersa

best

Sisco


----------



## subguy812 (Dec 16, 2020)

D9200, SP2000, and  Romi BX2 Plus


----------



## Damz87

64 Audio Nio / Eletech Iliad / iBasso DX220 Max


----------



## Wes S

Damz87 said:


> 64 Audio Nio / Eletech Iliad / iBasso DX220 Max


My dream rig!  Nice setup.


----------



## soundblast75 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-or-fliptips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/



I've thought about trying this very thing a few times! You've inspired me to give it a go with some of mine  

Going with a little Blueberry Lemon Surprise this morning, I realize I'm not totally portable but will grab one of my tiny BT amps on the way out the door shortly


----------



## F700

Home-office rig

xDuoo X10T II -> Dethonray H1 -> ATH WP900

Small package, massive sound


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 17, 2020)

Podster said:


> I've thought about trying this very thing a few times! You've inspired me to give it a go with some of mine
> 
> Going with a little Blueberry Lemon Surprise this morning, I realize I'm not totally portable but will grab one of my tiny BT amps on the way out the door shortly



Let me know if you want to see a vid of someone doing it. You take a screw then pull the nozzle back through and after the tip is “inside-out” you roll the inside out lip back. The thing is it seems at times to make the tips bigger. Some like the more sticky texture of the tips? For me it seems it’s a fourth headphone. 1)Full-size 2)IEM 3) Earbud 4) This

The tip will roll back inside your ear then creates an airtight fit by what is touching the outside of the ear canal. And the tip is then the shape of a bell. That bowl then creates a bigger soundstage and reduces bass. It’s like having the soundstage of earbuds but the bass of IEMs, only the bass is imaged like open back full size. The IEMs so far that  work best are small ones. Big IEMs go out too far. IMO Though people may try and bring them closer? Report back if the soundstage increases and the bass decreases. Also the imaging, midrange and treble can improve. 

Cheers!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gilles De Rais

F700 said:


> Home-office rig
> 
> xDuoo X10T II -> Dethonray H1 -> ATH WP900
> 
> Small package, massive sound


How are you finding the X10T II? Despite not being a touchscreen, i find the UI quick and responsive. Mine’s hooked up to a ifi Micro Black Label.


----------



## simon740

F700 said:


> Home-office rig
> 
> xDuoo X10T II -> Dethonray H1 -> ATH WP900
> 
> Small package, massive sound


I have the wp900 too. Is it a good synergy between the wp900 and Dethonray H1?
Im looking something for my wp900. For now I have only LG V40 ☺


----------



## F700

Gilles De Rais said:


> How are you finding the X10T II? Despite not being a touchscreen, i find the UI quick and responsive. Mine’s hooked up to a ifi Micro Black Label.



Well, long battery life, EQ, ultra fast and stable UI & efficient folders organisation make this digital transport a very interesting source for anyone not being afraid to stack it with a dac/amp of their choice.

I am enthusiastic so far. The built quality is great also.



simon740 said:


> I have the wp900 too. Is it a good synergy between the wp900 and Dethonray H1?
> Im looking something for my wp900. For now I have only LG V40 ☺



I am not chasing the last bit of details in my music all the time. The WP900/H1 combo allows me to get 1) mellow, impactful and precise sound reproduction 2) all the details I need and 3) option to switch between 3.5mm and 4.4mm HO.

The H1 can drive the WP900 without problem, especially in 4.4mm. There also is a special fw called « Ultraman », which inactivates LO and 3.5mm HO while increasing power output in 4.4mm. Switching between fw being very easy, the H1 is an easy rec for those listening to their music with IEMs and headphones.


----------



## simon740

F700 said:


> Well, long battery life, EQ, ultra fast and stable UI & efficient folders organisation make this digital transport a very interesting source for anyone not being afraid to stack it with a dac/amp of their choice.
> 
> I am enthusiastic so far. The built quality is great also.
> 
> ...



Sound good and interesting to me. Thank you.

regards,
Simon


----------



## stersa

Best

Sisco


----------



## Wes S

A very fun combo, that I use when I am in an Electronica mood.  Some of the best subbass I have ever heard.

Mofasest Trio > EA Cleopatra > DX160 >


----------



## Wes S

Noble K10U > Impact Audio Type 6 Litz > DX160


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 21, 2020)

*Thieaudio Legacy 4
1Z

..............best $179 IEM I've ever heard.*

https://drop.com/buy/thieaudio-legacy-4-iem

https://www.linsoul.com/products/thieaudio-legacy-4
* 




*


----------



## Podster (Dec 21, 2020)

stersa said:


> Best
> 
> Sisco



I realize the guy has rubbed quite a few people the wrong way but he has had some very nice iem's over the years. I happen to be doing a little Opy Mia Q-D-Lux myself today! Great album, really love "Soul Suckers" off that one 




@Redcarmoose I can't wait to hear them as I feel exactly the same way about their Legacy 3's
When I first listened to this combo I swear I was "Bustin' Out those L3's"





You get a chance play these

Please listen to these two songs and report back I mean if it's not too much trouble I'd like your take on the L4's but maybe the songs and by all means if you prefer other testers let me know what you heard





I highly recommend both these artist and please do start with Amos's self titled and Angus's (Dope Lemon is his project name Honey Bones LP) Note: Pod can't be responsible for any lessening of anyone's monetary accounts due to any addictions and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 21, 2020)

Podster said:


> I realize the guy has rubbed quite a few people the wrong way but he has had some very nice iem's over the years. I happen to be doing a little Opy Mia Q-D-Lux myself today! Great album, really love "Soul Suckers" off that one
> 
> 
> @Redcarmoose I can't wait to hear them as I feel exactly the same way about their Legacy 3's
> ...




I will, I will.



Spoiler: Sound Review



Well the first song was a good test as to the total maybe 3K vocal midrange sector. I mean if they were going to be too bright or shouty it would have been right there with that song. They do vocals well just due to being balanced all around. That song has very little soundstage and the L4 didn't add or subtract but just showed the song for what it was. Maybe my favorite detail was the ever so slight room reverb in places on his voice?

Number 2 Song "Dope Lemon" was more my speed and surprisingly hypnotic. Starting out the really low volume guitar pick sliding before the guitar comes in is subtle but picked up under everything else. The bass was very compressed and droning yet, to me was very "Low-Fi"  on purpose, but fit the character of the song. Again a reverb around where it sounds like a single piano note or bottle hit used as a rhythm accent was nice, and nice to hear it repeated again moments later on beat. With the L4 they succeed at imaging and do detail while not using any uneven frequencies to make detail. Just an even and correct frequency response. Don't know what to say as I've never heard those songs any other way but today. My review will come out in a couple days. They are very special and maybe represent a new era for us into IEMS? Have not heard the L3 so I can't compare the 10mm diver to this faster 8mm, but I'm pretty sure you must notice some speed in the low end change-ups, if you get a pair. I've never had a 8mm DD before but it seems like a special good thing? Cheers!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils

The 4.4mm balanced cable arrived today from Hidizs for my MS4 - this will be my first encounter with an IEM via balanced output...


----------



## Kevintj604

Zach and Bevin came through in a huge way and shipped my ZMF November early just in time for Christmas.

With the KANN Alpha these are mind blowing!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Audiophile Tee.


----------



## Tex Irie




----------



## Scuba Devils

While I'm loving my experiments with various wired IEMs lately, I had to return to wireless for out walking - love the convenience of the TW2, barely feel it in my ears and the sound is pretty good too.


----------



## Podster

Man, music on the go in 2020 is just "Crazy Goot"  Crazy cause for less than a one nights hotel stay you can have music sound this Goot on the run Or as Cheech said to Chong......................"What's in that crap man"






Happy Holidays fellow Enthusiast


----------



## Tristy




----------



## Podster

Tristy said:


>



Classy like that sweet Dignis case


----------



## Tristy

Podster said:


> Classy like that sweet Dignis case


Thanks! A big fan of all the Dignis cases.


----------



## Wes S

Tristy said:


>


Awesome pic, and combo!


----------



## Tristy

Wes S said:


> Awesome pic, and combo!


Thank you! It's certainly addictive.


----------



## subguy812

Scuba Devils said:


> While I'm loving my experiments with various wired IEMs lately, I had to return to wireless for out walking - love the convenience of the TW2, barely feel it in my ears and the sound is pretty good too.


I think they sound really good with the app and the dsp preset Sennheiser added fairly recently...check the high end sound tuning box


----------



## F700

Scuba Devils said:


> While I'm loving my experiments with various wired IEMs lately, I had to return to wireless for out walking - love the convenience of the TW2, barely feel it in my ears and the sound is pretty good too.


ZX300 or your « x-mas present ZX507 »?


----------



## Scuba Devils

F700 said:


> ZX300 or your « x-mas present ZX507 »?



ZX300... Christmas present not till tomorrow!


----------



## subguy812




----------



## Podster




----------



## Scuba Devils

Finally have my new combo, a lot of music experimenting ahead... delighted with it.


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Dec 25, 2020)

It's been a long time since I posted here...




_EarSonics EM32 - PW Audio Copper 28 V2 - Sony NW-WM1A_


----------



## laleeee




----------



## jmills8

SCAM ALERT : be careful on eBay, as I ordered £500 worth of jewelry for the missus as Xmas present, and the basterds sent me audio gear instead.
Me and the missus are fuming ...


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> SCAM ALERT : be careful on eBay, as I ordered £500 worth of jewelry for the missus as Xmas present, and the basterds sent me audio gear instead.
> Me and the missus are fuming ...


Man I really hate when that happens. I am sure you need more audio gear than she does jewelry anyway.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## normie610

Erlkonig + Norne S4 + 1Z


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

normie610 said:


> Erlkonig + Norne S4 + 1Z


Oh, I haven't seen this cable yet. How is he to you? Maybe you have a detailed review? Thanks.


----------



## normie610

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Oh, I haven't seen this cable yet. How is he to you? Maybe you have a detailed review? Thanks.



One of the best cables I’ve ever heard


----------



## AeroSatan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



 No puddles available? lol


----------



## lumdicks

My lovely Christmas present.


----------



## Wyville

lumdicks said:


> My lovely Christmas present.


Oh that Ti... If only I had another kidney to spare.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## vilders




----------



## Podster

Man, I used too think I'd never where a full size set of cans in public but the K5 has totally changed my view and mind. They sound so sweet I don't mind walking around looking like a Goober to anyone now





Prime example of not judging a book by it's cover or in this case (Diminutive Stature)


----------



## Wes S

lumdicks said:


> My lovely Christmas present.


Nice!  I have that same cable on order, and can't wait to get it.


----------



## dawningistheday

My MMCX-modded PFE 232s that I got for Christmas. I’ve been a big fan of these IEMs since forever, so I’m excited to finally have more cable options.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## fokta (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## musicinmymind

dawningistheday said:


> My MMCX-modded PFE 232s that I got for Christmas. I’ve been a big fan of these IEMs since forever, so I’m excited to finally have more cable options.



Wow,

PFE-232 is also my favorite, where did you get the MMCX done?


----------



## normie610

LCDi4 + Cipher + Anker USB-C to Lightning adapter + Hiby R8


----------



## subguy812

normie610 said:


> LCDi4 + Cipher + Anker USB-C to Lightning adapter + Hiby R8


Would love to hear that....


----------



## normie610

subguy812 said:


> Would love to hear that....



You should....they’re still my one-above-all IEM


----------



## subguy812

normie610 said:


> You should....they’re still my one-above-all IEM


One of the few I have never gotten around too...too many IEMs, too little free time.


----------



## jmills8

normie610 said:


> You should....they’re still my one-above-all IEM


Guess they must make better iems than headphones.


----------



## Wyville

normie610 said:


> LCDi4 + Cipher + Anker USB-C to Lightning adapter + Hiby R8


Nice solution for an awesome setup. I will be able to borrow the i4, so can include them in my classical music series. I don't think we have this type of adapter lying around, but will keep it in mind.

My setup for the coming time is: FiR M4 - DITA Oslo - Shanling M8 - Idagio Premium+


----------



## dawningistheday (Dec 29, 2020)

musicinmymind said:


> Wow,
> 
> PFE-232 is also my favorite, where did you get the MMCX done?


I stumbled on them on eBay by pure luck.
the seller told me he had them done here, and it was $80. I never followed up but here’s the link:
https://m.cafe.naver.com/brownocrkc.cafe?


----------



## normie610

Wyville said:


> Nice solution for an awesome setup. I will be able to borrow the i4, so can include them in my classical music series. I don't think we have this type of adapter lying around, but will keep it in mind.
> 
> My setup for the coming time is: FiR M4 - DITA Oslo - Shanling M8 - Idagio Premium+



Look forward to it and a really nice setup!


----------



## Podster (Dec 29, 2020)

Wyville said:


> Nice solution for an awesome setup. I will be able to borrow the i4, so can include them in my classical music series. I don't think we have this type of adapter lying around, but will keep it in mind.
> 
> My setup for the coming time is: FiR M4 - DITA Oslo - Shanling M8 - Idagio Premium+



Nice I mean like I'm not worthy nice I'm like nervous to post todays little rig





Shanling M1, KBEar Diamonds w/KBEar 16 core. Can we just say the Prentensers wrote "Middle of the Road" for this rig

@dawningistheday Love those 232's and always told myself I'd buy a pair and it seems something always pushed them aside and I know it should not have since I find the PFE-022's to sound incredible! Now I'm going to make myself sad with regret


----------



## dawningistheday

Podster said:


> Nice I mean like I'm not worthy nice I'm like nervous to post todays little rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the 022s either! Yeah, I’ve tried lots of IEMs, and a few rival the 232s for me, but none that would totally supplant them. To me the 232 top-tier in sound, and peerless in comfort.


----------



## Podster

dawningistheday said:


> Nothing wrong with the 022s either! Yeah, I’ve tried lots of IEMs, and a few rival the 232s for me, but none that would totally supplant them. To me the 232 top-tier in sound, and peerless in comfort.


 
Exactly, I did forget how nice they fit! Always liked that about the dare I say "TA" Techne's. My son went thru 3 pair and I mean we are talking the bone crushing sports playing dingbat kind  I mean I can't tell you how many times his mum washed his pants with those still in them and every time wham right back in service without a hitch of course I don't know many things that could survive a mid-teens from pants pocket for any real given period of time anyway but all three pair put up the good fight. Did not know Slater back in those days had I he would have gotten them for cable mods for sure The 022's build is questionable compared to the 232 but for the price and materials made of they sound sweet


----------



## phthora




----------



## fokta (Dec 29, 2020)

hahaha... In term of black background... this pair can compete with High tier...
Amazed....


even blacker than my left gear #facepalm... 
Technology do evolve and develop.... nice...


----------



## iJay

fokta said:


> hahaha... In term of black background... this pair can compete with High tier...
> Amazed....
> 
> 
> ...


How’s the dynamics and driving power of the V1 and little DAC/Amp?


----------



## fokta

iJay said:


> How’s the dynamics and driving power of the V1 and little DAC/Amp?


IMO, not bad. can compete to mid tier DAP for dynamic.
Driving power wise still manageable & decent ( to drive Zen 2.0) at least better then driving direct to Smartphone, but V1 battery will run out fast... around 3 hours...
Soundstage not too intimate but not wide enough to compete with mid tier...


----------



## Devodonaldson

subguy812 said:


> Would love to hear that....


Awesome in ears. My favorite that i own. However, wirh my Sony ZX507 i find the 10band eq at hi-res and Sony internals to produce far better audio than the cipher cable. Have you tried to simulate the cipher tuning as close as possible on the R8 before settling on the cipher?


----------



## cadgers

Campfire Audio x iFi iDSD Sig x iPhone 12 Mini


----------



## Podster

cadgers said:


> Campfire Audio x iFi iDSD Sig x iPhone 12 Mini



Nice, I'm not at that level today but enjoying still


----------



## Scuba Devils

My 4.4mm cable arrived today from Kbear and has made a massive difference with the E5000, very impressed and love rekindled. Probably picky of me but I'd prefer if the connector housing was metal, plastic feels/looks cheap... I'll be seeking out another because of that. 

The Hidizs is a nice carbon fibre style finish, much prefer that. Anyway, that's about as stressful as my day has been, the joy of taking time off work!


----------



## Podster

normie610 said:


> Erlkonig + Norne S4 + 1Z



Probably miles out of reach for an old farm boy like me but do you have a link to that cable?


normie610 said:


> Erlkonig + Norne S4 + 1Z



Probably miles out of reach for an old farm boy like me but do you have a link to that cable? Or even you @Wes S ? I won't blame either of you for any sticker shock I may suffer


----------



## normie610 (Dec 30, 2020)

Podster said:


> Probably miles out of reach for an old farm boy like me but do you have a link to that cable?



It’s originally designed as a headphone cable (big and thick) but I asked for an IEM version and Trevor was willing to do one for me. Here’s the link for the headphone cable:

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/SilvergardeS3HeadphoneCable

Edit: the link above says S3, but the page is for S4 cable. Mine is IEM version of S4.


----------



## Podster

And how I know I'm in big trouble? I quoted them (That shot) twice


----------



## Podster (Dec 30, 2020)

normie610 said:


> It’s originally designed as a headphone cable (big and thick) but I asked for an IEM version and Trevor was willing to do one for me. Here’s the link for the headphone cable:
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/SilvergardeS3HeadphoneCable
> 
> Edit: the link above says S3, but the page is for S4 cable. Mine is IEM version of S4.



THX, not sure if I have an iem worthy of that beauty! They truly are pieces of art 

I say that and I have a few heavy duty cables in action


----------



## normie610

Podster said:


> THX, not sure if I have an iem worthy of that beauty! They truly are pieces of art
> 
> I say that and I have a few heavy duty cables in action



Those sure look heavy indeed!


----------



## Podster

normie610 said:


> Those sure look heavy indeed!



Yeah a little but I wear everything over ear so I've not found any too heavy for me yet. Not like some Tank iem's ie: TA Masters, Starfields, for composite my HQ12's are heavy but I'm sure half that weight can be attributed to those 12 BA's in each ear


----------



## Podster

This should probably be in Desktop rigs since it's only half portable  But I am surfing right now and too lazy to jump on the Desktop rigs thread





LZ 7's w/BGVP Gold filters


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## lumdicks

My golden wheels, happy new year to all.


----------



## noplsestar

lumdicks said:


> My golden wheels, happy new year to all.


Great DAPs! I also have the LPGT ti since a few days. How would you compare it to the L&P?


----------



## lumdicks (Jan 1, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> Great DAPs! I also have the LPGT ti since a few days. How would you compare it to the L&P?


The LPGT Ti sounds amazingly with great details and more exciting. All notes are outlined very clearly with great extension of both ends with great authority and energy. On the other hand, The LP P6 Pro have an absolute dark background with the most natural and analogue but yet dynamic sound with all DAPs that I have ever tried. In a simple word, I enjoy the Ti more in daytime but if I want to listen to my favourite music and tracks at night time, I shall pick the P6 Pro.

Have you tried the 3.5mm SE of the Ti? It is out of this world which is very powerful but not rough, more warmth than the balanced and the sound characteristics are quite different with each other, but both are very enjoyable.

Hope that I do not need to get any new DAPs in 2021.


----------



## noplsestar

lumdicks said:


> The LPGT Ti sounds amazingly with great details and more exciting. All notes are outlined very clearly with great extension of both ends with great authority and energy. On the other hand, The LP P6 Pro have an absolute dark background with the most natural and analogue but yet dynamic sound with all DAPs that I have ever tried. In a simple word, I enjoy the Ti more in daytime but if I want to listen to my favourite music and tracks at night time, I shall pick the P6 Pro.
> 
> Have you tried the 3.5mm SE of the Ti? It is out of this world which is very powerful but not rough, more warmth than the balanced and the sound characteristics are quite different with each other, but both are very enjoyable.
> 
> Hope that I do not need to get any new DAPs in 2021.


Thanks for your thoughts. My „nighttime“ DAP is my good old Calyx M (Romi Audio modded) 

In fact I ONLY listened to the SE, because my cable for my headphone (Stellia) is only 3.5mm. May I ask if the 4.4 is just a bit „brighter“ or are there other changes in sound, too? Because I am contemplating if I should buy a 4.4mm cable or just stay with the one I have. Thanks.


----------



## lumdicks

noplsestar said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. My „nighttime“ DAP is my good old Calyx M (Romi Audio modded)
> 
> In fact I ONLY listened to the SE, because my cable for my headphone (Stellia) is only 3.5mm. May I ask if the 4.4 is just a bit „brighter“ or are there other changes in sound, too? Because I am contemplating if I should buy a 4.4mm cable or just stay with the one I have. Thanks.


yes the balanced is brighter with better dynamics and treble extension.


----------



## iJay

noplsestar said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. My „nighttime“ DAP is my good old Calyx M (Romi Audio modded)
> 
> In fact I ONLY listened to the SE, because my cable for my headphone (Stellia) is only 3.5mm. May I ask if the 4.4 is just a bit „brighter“ or are there other changes in sound, too? Because I am contemplating if I should buy a 4.4mm cable or just stay with the one I have. Thanks.



Calyx M can also double as a nice heating pad on those cold evenings!


----------



## noplsestar

iJay said:


> Calyx M can also double as a nice heating pad on those cold evenings!


Yes, this is the reason I bought it to begin with 😜


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## AlexCBSN

[QUOTE="Amadeo Nospherathu, post: 16076655, member: 493925"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/QUOTE]
Hows the dc03? I’ve been looking For reviews


----------



## dhc0329

lumdicks said:


> My golden wheels, happy new year to all.



How do you like lpgt ti? I had lpgt before but didnt find it too amusing. Any difference you heard? Is r6 worth while to try?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AlexCBSN said:


> [QUOTE="Amadeo Nospherathu, post: 16076655, member: 493925"


Hows the dc03? I’ve been looking For reviews
[/QUOTE]
There will be a review soon. In short, it is more neutral than DC01 and DC02.


----------



## AeroSatan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



So the Dap is just used for Transport?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 2, 2021)

https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-tc-01
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-tc-01universal-iem-49-00.951187/#post-16077782

New Year started off with a bang!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AeroSatan said:


> So the Dap is just used for Transport?


Yep) I know it's weird, but its just for the test.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils

Had to start using a camera to get better shots, the smartphone (to which my kids ask why don't I just call it a phone?!) just doesn't get close enough for me. This new slant of IEM addiction to my existing music passion has now rekindled a love for photography - two great hobbies to distract from the woes of the world.

Featured this before but here it is again in better quality - my beloved ZX507 and XBA-N3.


----------



## AeroSatan

👌🏼


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 3, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-tc-01universal-iem-49-00.951187/#post-16079783


----------



## MSA1133

Z1R + Cayin N6ii (A01) = Pure velvet & cream.


----------



## Podster

Really enjoying the LZ A7's balanced out the Qudelix K5 today (Heavenly), I just love this hobby


----------



## povidlo

Overworked ears deserve a break, too!


----------



## Podster

Don't you just wonder where these Engineers get their ideas/Designs from  




Today's ensemble


----------



## jmills8

No work this week due to the Virus , so I took a 3 hour walk and took various trains through out crowded Hong Kong with my TH900. As you can see its much more crowded here than NYC and had no sound issues.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Unique Hybrids (DD+AMT) with Null Audio Cu cable.


----------



## kel77




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## surfratt

My portable rig while waiting in car while wife sees doctor (just had a beautiful baby girl on December 27th). iPad Pro>Forza Works interconnect > Resonessence Labs Herus + > kumitate Labs Trio. Can’t remember which 8 wire silver cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

surfratt said:


> My portable rig while waiting in car while wife sees doctor (just had a beautiful baby girl on December 27th). iPad Pro>Forza Works interconnect > Resonessence Labs Herus + > kumitate Labs Trio. Can’t remember which 8 wire silver cable.



Congratulations.


----------



## surfratt

Thanks, a beautiful ending to a crappy year.


----------



## Damz87

Back to basics setup 

iPod Classic 120gb / KZ ZSX / SpinFit CP145 tips


----------



## fokta




----------



## Kundi

Damz87 said:


> Back to basics setup
> 
> iPod Classic 120gb / KZ ZSX / SpinFit CP145 tips


My ipod classic still going strong after 14 years.


----------



## Damz87

Astell & Kern SP2000 Cu / Effect Audio 4.4mm Adaptor / Effect Audio Bespoke Leonidas II/Ares II+ 8-wire / Empire Ears Legend X SE


----------



## Tristy

Damz87 said:


> Astell & Kern SP2000 Cu / Effect Audio 4.4mm Adaptor / Effect Audio Bespoke Leonidas II/Ares II+ 8-wire / Empire Ears Legend X SE


That cable is a beast! haha what was your thinking behind that combination? Trying to infuse the warmth of the Ares with the Holographic-ness of the Leonidas?


----------



## Damz87

Tristy said:


> That cable is a beast! haha what was your thinking behind that combination? Trying to infuse the warmth of the Ares with the Holographic-ness of the Leonidas?


Lol yeah it’s massive 

The Legend X SE uses Leonidas and Ares II+ internal wires, so I wanted to match them. In Hong Kong, they offered this cable (well, slightly different. It was Leonidas 1 instead of 2) as an upgrade for the LXSE.

Here’s a pic of the internal wires for reference


----------



## Tristy

Damz87 said:


> Lol yeah it’s massive
> 
> The Legend X SE uses Leonidas and Ares II+ internal wires, so I wanted to match them. In Hong Kong, they offered this cable (well, slightly different. It was Leonidas 1 instead of 2) as an upgrade for the LXSE.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the internal wires for reference


Aesthetically pleasing as well as aurally (id imagine)


----------



## Rockwell75

Beautiful setup!

For the first time in 2+ years I have no portable rig to speak of (I sold my old DAP before my new one arrived).  I should have a Shanling M8 in my hands by Wed to hook up to my Elysium...will post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## Damz87

Rockwell75 said:


> Beautiful setup!
> 
> For the first time in 2+ years I have no portable rig to speak of (I sold my old DAP before my new one arrived).  I should have a Shanling M8 in my hands by Wed to hook up to my Elysium...will post a pic as soon as I can.


Nice man! Congrats on the new DAP  have read lots of good things about the M8. Looking forward to your impressions and photos


----------



## Vitaly2017

Damz87 said:


> Astell & Kern SP2000 Cu / Effect Audio 4.4mm Adaptor / Effect Audio Bespoke Leonidas II/Ares II+ 8-wire / Empire Ears Legend X SE




Oh neet you got the sp2k cc how does it sound to a sony sound house signature lover 😃 yes pointing at wm1z hihi. Does sp2k cc sound closer to dmpz1 signature?


----------



## Damz87

Vitaly2017 said:


> Oh neet you got the sp2k cc how does it sound to a sony sound house signature lover 😃 yes pointing at wm1z hihi. Does sp2k cc sound closer to dmpz1 signature?


Lol, I’m not as Sony obsessed as I used to be  but yeah the SP2K is definitely closer to DMP’s sound sig compared to WM1Z. Main difference being the colder, more analytical tonality on SP2K. DMP is also more analytical than WM1Z but still a little warmer than SP2K


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Jan 11, 2021)

Damz87 said:


> Lol, I’m not as Sony obsessed as I used to be  but yeah the SP2K is definitely closer to DMP’s sound sig compared to WM1Z. Main difference being the colder, more analytical tonality on SP2K. DMP is also more analytical than WM1Z but still a little warmer than SP2K




Hmm thanks for confirming this means I wont be a sp2kcc fan as dmpz1 was borderline for me in neutral side. It is why I loved 1z so much.

My new love is shanling M8







I also have hiby R8 that I am selling as it did not suite me in sound signature it actually sounding more like a wm1a tuning he


----------



## Tawek

Akg K3003i + Nwz X1061


----------



## denis1976 (Jan 12, 2021)

Damz87 said:


> Lol, I’m not as Sony obsessed as I used to be  but yeah the SP2K is definitely closer to DMP’s sound sig compared to WM1Z. Main difference being the colder, more analytical tonality on SP2K. DMP is also more analytical than WM1Z but still a little warmer than SP2K


The sp2000cu is cold and analitycal? 
Where?Ibasso daps are what? Frozen?


----------



## Damz87

denis1976 said:


> The sp2000cu is cold and analitycal?
> Where?Ibasso daps are what? Frozen?



*Compared to WM1Z, *yes.

My iBasso DX220 Max sounds more analytical to my ears than SP2K.


----------



## denis1976

I had the 1Z, compared to SP2000CU the diference in sound density, and warmth in vocal for exemple was not big, In some songs the sp2000 was even more organic and musical (3.0 Sony firmware or 3.01?...they are so many) but that is IMO


----------



## Damz87

denis1976 said:


> I had the 1Z, compared to SP2000CU the diference in sound density, and warmth in vocal for exemple was not big, In some songs the sp2000 was even more organic and musical (3.0 Sony firmware or 3.01?...they are so many) but that is IMO


Yup I agree, vocals on SP2K are amazingly smooth and organic, but also have excellent clarity and detail. Amazing dap!


----------



## Wes S

I just added an Eletech Project 8 Fortitude cable to the rig, and man oh man does this combo sing! 

Noble K10U > Eletech Project 8 Fortitude >  DX160 >


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dorado 2020 and Whiplash TwAu.


----------



## riverground (Jan 12, 2021)

*Empire Ears Zeus XR-ADEL (APEX M20) weilding the mighty Stormbreaker + the Onkyo DP-X1 in ACG Mode*​
As my month long honeymoon phase just ended with this setup. I just wanted to share it here as I am back to my bi-weekly rotation.
Up next: Sony IER-Z1R + Sony x Kimber Cable + WM1A (DMP-WM1 FE FW Mod)

It was such a fun month with the Zeus. The DP-X1 still holds its ground as one of the “cleanest” BAL outputs out there. Still wishing they’d release an upgrade with better battery life. For a portable solution, battery life matters as much as SQ.


----------



## jmills8

Damz87 said:


> Yup I agree, vocals on SP2K are amazingly smooth and organic, but also have excellent clarity and detail. Amazing dap!


Best to agree with him or he will assault you with bad words.


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> Best to agree with him or he will assault you with bad words.


I agree


----------



## Redcarmoose

jmills8 said:


> Best to agree with him or he will assault you with bad words.


Lol.....lol


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Best to agree with him or he will assault you with bad words.





denis1976 said:


> I agree


Ahahahahaha, you guys are funny!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Early days with only maybe 90 minutes play, but wow.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Vitaly2017 (Jan 13, 2021)

denis1976 said:


> The sp2000cu is cold and analitycal?
> Where?Ibasso daps are what? Frozen?



🔥🔥🔥🔥
Lmao its getting so frosty here let me put up the heat 😜😅😅


----------



## Redcarmoose

noplsestar said:


> Ahahahahaha, you guys are funny!


----------



## Damz87

Astell & Kern Kann Alpha / Campfire Andromeda v1


----------



## Vitaly2017

denis1976 said:


> The sp2000cu is cold and analitycal?
> Where?Ibasso daps are what? Frozen?





Redcarmoose said:


>


----------



## Redcarmoose

Vitaly2017 said:


>


----------



## Vitaly2017

Redcarmoose said:


>


----------



## riverground

Vitaly2017 said:


> 🔥🔥🔥🔥
> Lmao its getting so frosty here let me put up the heat 😜😅😅



I honestly can’t get enough of how cute the VxV are lol


----------



## Vitaly2017

riverground said:


> I honestly can’t get enough of how cute the VxV are lol




They are the little bunny's its normal haha


----------



## riverground

Vitaly2017 said:


> They are the little bunny's its normal haha


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>



You have to love when a sweet conversation is taken to a whole nutha level 
So the old mans off today running errands on personal crap, to make it all a little easier to bare


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> You have to love when a sweet conversation is taken to a whole nutha level
> So the old mans off today running errands on personal crap, to make it all a little easier to bare



Moose, Tigers, little bunny rabbits......BLONs. We are all crazy here.


----------



## Hanesu (Jan 14, 2021)

I have decided to reduce my collection in a way that I have „one set per purpose“: 

For flexible home usage (movies etc.): Airpod Max
For high fidelity music: NCM Bella &  Estron Bax & R2R2000 Red
Good quality on the go: Fidue Sirius & Fiio Short cable & BTR5
On the go, even lighter: IE800 & XB10
For cycling and phone calls: Freebuds


----------



## Redcarmoose

*DUNU Studio SA6


*


----------



## surfratt

Today’s portable set up. Pono Player balanced out to Kumitate Lab Trio. I forget how good the Pono sounds via balanced out. An oldie, but goodie.


----------



## Hanesu




----------



## Krizit

Podster said:


> You have to love when a sweet conversation is taken to a whole nutha level
> So the old mans off today running errands on personal crap, to make it all a little easier to bare



Dear Podster,

Thank you for your post. Would you mind sharing what tips those are? I haven't had munch success tip rolling and yours look like they might be the sort of size I'm after.

Kind regards,

Krizit.


----------



## lumdicks

Lotoo PAW Gold Touch Titanium, FiR M5 with Eletech Lliad


----------



## lumdicks

Luxury & Precision P6 Pro, Unique Melody MEST with PW Audio Mercer Spider


----------



## lumdicks

iBasso DX300, 64 Audio U18t with Beat Audio Achelois


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 16, 2021)

Hanesu said:


>



I have that adapter also; you must be going 4.4mm to 2.5mm?


----------



## Hanesu

Redcarmoose said:


> I have that adapter also; you must be going 4.4mm to 2.2mm?



2,2? I must confess I never heard of that? As far as I know it is 2,5? It’s the Linum Bax Balanced! Or was 2,2 just a typo?


----------



## jmills8

lumdicks said:


> iBasso DX300, 64 Audio U18t with Beat Audio Achelois


Which shop you demoing at ?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 16, 2021)

Hanesu said:


> 2,2? I must confess I never heard of that? As far as I know it is 2,5? It’s the Linum Bax Balanced! Or was 2,2 just a typo?



Yes.......2.5mm sorry! I’m still waiting to ever get a 2.5mm cable to try that one.


----------



## lumdicks

jmills8 said:


> Which shop you demoing at ?


It is part of my collection.


----------



## jmills8

lumdicks said:


> It is part of my collection.


Are you still searching for your sound ?


----------



## lumdicks (Jan 16, 2021)

jmills8 said:


> Are you still searching for your sound ?


No, I settle with all of them now, hope not getting any other DAP this year.

With the new normal of lockdown and working from home, I have more chance to listen to my favorite songs and I enjoy all of the gears equally.


----------



## Hanesu

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes.......2.5mm sorry! I’m still waiting to ever get a 2.5mm cable to try that one.



You never owned a 2,5 cable? Me, on the other side I just ordered my first „native“ 4,2 mm cable! 😅 Until now I have only owned 2,5 and used my adapters 👍 Do you also own the Mee cable/adapter set? Actually I bought it only for the adapters and sold the cable afterwards ☺️


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 16, 2021)

Hanesu said:


> You never owned a 2,5 cable? Me, on the other side I just ordered my first „native“ 4,2 mm cable! 😅 Until now I have only owned 2,5 and used my adapters 👍 Do you also own the Mee cable/adapter set? Actually I bought it only for the adapters and sold the cable afterwards ☺️



I’ve never had a 2.5mm cable accept included with the Mee adapter set, same as you. But.....this year has been an interesting one, as I’ve learned some IEMs sound better with the 3.5mm amp in the Walkmans. The Walkmans hold two separated amps. The amps have different parts and sound characteristics. So after hearing improvements with 4.4mm balanced, it was just human nature to expect every IEM to get better with 4.4mm. So in hindsight it turns out that the 4.4mm amp has a slight different sound which is not only more power but slightly aggressive! With all BA IEMs which are easy to power, all the power needed for a 14mm DD....simply is not needed. In fact some all BA IEMs sound better being smoother in low power 3.5mm. 

Edit: 
Yes, that was cool for you to sell that cable, I don’t really like mine either. Probably would not care if I sold mine. It’s from the days when 4.4mm was few and far between; like 2017-2018. Now nice 4.4mm cables are everywhere!


----------



## Podster

Krizit said:


> Dear Podster,
> 
> Thank you for your post. Would you mind sharing what tips those are? I haven't had munch success tip rolling and yours look like they might be the sort of size I'm after.
> 
> ...



My apologies Krizit, been busy and just got back online and saw this post. These were a large single pair of tips Blon had in the box and even though they worked I was having trouble keeping the inserted but I think the majority of the issue was the ridiculous ear wire on the 03's. The way it went around my ear the bend in them actually pulled them out of my ear instead of letting them rest in my ear and stay put. Anyway once I put a new KBEar 8 core cable on them I also found my KZ Starlines to be the best tip for me. My usual tip of choice that works on the majority of my iem's are either Med. or Large Auvio's. Good luck on your tip quest


----------



## Podster

My apologies again @Krizit, it is the two tone KBEar 16 core I put on my 03’s. Most would think the 16 core too heavy for the 03’s but it’s very supple and not as heavy as one would think


----------



## Podster

So as good as Elton was sounding decided to switch over to mini movie mode

This little Benjie X6 is one heck of a player and the only thing that could sweetin it for me is to be BT capable


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Project Heaven 3.0 and QLS 361.


----------



## Krizit

Podster said:


> My apologies Krizit, been busy and just got back online and saw this post. These were a large single pair of tips Blon had in the box and even though they worked I was having trouble keeping the inserted but I think the majority of the issue was the ridiculous ear wire on the 03's. The way it went around my ear the bend in them actually pulled them out of my ear instead of letting them rest in my ear and stay put. Anyway once I put a new KBEar 8 core cable on them I also found my KZ Starlines to be the best tip for me. My usual tip of choice that works on the majority of my iem's are either Med. or Large Auvio's. Good luck on your tip quest



Very many thanks!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## subguy812

ODIN ----> DX300


----------



## Hanesu

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Project Heaven 3.0 and QLS 361.



What is the story behind these earphones? Never heard of them nor can I find them through Google?


----------



## VideoWork (Jan 17, 2021)

- best pair in the middle segment;
- best iBasso player;
- best Dunu iem;
ps IMHO


----------



## Hanesu

Redcarmoose said:


>


Classic!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hanesu said:


> What is the story behind these earphones? Never heard of them nor can I find them through Google?



This is a very rare model, IEMs with a full-range AMT driver. Completely author's development by a master from Kyiv. Really unique thing.


----------



## Rockwell75

_*Shanling M8 => Vision Ears Elysium*_

Elysium delivers detail, texture, timbre, delicacy and realism and the M8 refines it all into a beautiful, rich, seductive and authoritative package.


----------



## chichaphile (Jan 17, 2021)

iPhone SE 1st gen with MAGIC STICKER 👹 ➡ FiiO Q5S TC ➡ iBasso AM05 with FiiO LC 4.4C 💋


----------



## riverground

chichaphile said:


> iPhone SE 1st gen with MAGIC STICKER 👹 ➡ FiiO Q5S TC ➡ iBasso AM05 with FiiO LC 4.4C 💋


I’m sure that magic sticker on the iPhone SE does exactly that... MAGIC! Lol

I miss that form-factor to be honest. I do love me some big screens for content consuming. But having a smaller phone does help with convenience.


----------



## chichaphile

riverground said:


> I’m sure that magic sticker on the iPhone SE does exactly that... MAGIC! Lol
> 
> I miss that form-factor to be honest. I do love me some big screens for content consuming. But having a smaller phone does help with convenience.




😂😂😂 indeed that sticker is magical for every dap or transport 👹

yeeee previously im using many dap but after explore more im preferred into dac/amp especially performance, battery plus now equipped with reliable LDAC Bluetooth connection 💃


----------



## riverground

I feel you!

On my commute to work though, I try to keep it as light as possible. So I just usually have my phone with the FiiO BTR5 and whatever IEM I have in my bi-weekly rotation.
But on a more casual commute, I bring out either the DP-X1 for my more sensitive IEMs, and the WM1A with the others.

Trying to get entertained while on transit for 4 hours a day lol


----------



## chef8489

Podster said:


> Don't you just wonder where these Engineers get their ideas/Designs from
> 
> 
> Today's ensemble


What cable is that?


----------



## unifutomaki




----------



## chef8489 (Jan 19, 2021)

M11 and westone es60.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## povidlo (Jan 19, 2021)

Frankenstein (of the day) mating Maria   
_Sony A105 -transport
Schiit Fulla 2 with powerbank -dac
Little Bear B4X -amp_


----------



## Hanesu




----------



## Redcarmoose

End of the road.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## noplsestar

Redcarmoose said:


> End of the road.


End of the road? Not as long as you are here on headfi, buddy 😂


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 21, 2021)

Edit.


----------



## ipaulpereira

Night listening. DX160 /  Oppo HA2 / Sennheiser HD580 Precision


----------



## Wes S

Posted in another thread, and figure it goes well here too.   

One of my daily driver combos, and loving every second. CA was way ahead of the DD craze, and really nailed it with the Lyra II years ago.  I would put the Lyra II up against any of the newer DD offerings, and I am sure the Lyra II can hang.  This iem never got the recognition it deserved, and I bet it would surprise a lot of DD iem fans, when connected to some of today's DAPs.

DX160 > Effect Audio Grandioso > CA Lyra II


----------



## MSA1133

Currently Diana V2 and iBasso DX300!


----------



## Wes S

MSA1133 said:


> Currently Diana V2 and iBasso DX300!


Nice and fitting emoji!  That is my dream end game portable setup.  Good stuff, and I imagine it's like having Nora sing a private concert, just for you.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DHC Clone Silver and Dita Dream.


----------



## fokta

stack in form and in storage mode


----------



## Double C




----------



## alan_g

Fiio m11>audio technica msr7


----------



## Paul Graham

It's been a while again folks. Happy new year and all that jazz.
Some damn sweet looking rigs over the past 12 months or so.

Hopefully I'll be upping my DAP game again soon. Definitely this year.
For now I'm absolutely loving the AK70!

Anyway here's some randoms from the past 12 months. I'm sure I have more on one of my phones...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 24, 2021)

*Walkman 1Z, (direct-mode) Region changed to "J" then MrWalkman DMP-Z1, Kimber/Sony MUC-M12SB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX and XBA-Z5 with L Sony clear silicone hybrid tips.


*


----------



## Podster

So this may or may not take some of you back but digging around in some old boxes (probably been boxed for like 10 years now)! Found this old rig I gave the wife seems like a decade ago and put a new Duracell in and by God it still plays Of course the other thing I can tell you is this hobby has come light years from those days




Creative 128gb Nomad with Brain Wavz Deltas

@chef8489 That would be the Xiaofan 8 core, comes in the sweet black/blue or this black/red




NOTE: Second two rigs are for sure a decade newer


----------



## fokta




----------



## Barndoor

Tempotec V1 (controlled using HibyLink) > Chord Mojo > Noble Kaiser Encore


----------



## Redcarmoose

Barndoor said:


> Tempotec V1 (controlled using HibyLink) > Chord Mojo > Noble Kaiser Encore



I love the Encore so much it’s not funny. 

 Nice to see a pair in this thread besides my pair I post all the time.


----------



## Barndoor

Redcarmoose said:


> I love the Encore so much it’s not funny.
> 
> Nice to see a pair in this thread besides my pair I post all the time.


It's fire season in Oz at the moment. 
My escape plan is grab Stellia, K10, & Dog then run!
Luckily not had any big fires near us so far.


----------



## Podster

Great way to enhance ones iPhone  Excellent Walkabout rig


----------



## Vitaly2017




----------



## Wyville

Another of the Shanling M8, here with the Vision Ears VE5 and Effect Audio Lionheart. Superb pairing!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Vitaly2017 said:


>


What cable is this?


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> What cable is this?


Mr. Tiger Ears uses the DHC Symbiote Elite 19.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> Mr. Tiger Ears uses the DHC Symbiote Elite 19.


My dream)


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> My dream)


I'm not sure if I ever could truly afford a $1k+ cable. It is only but a dream for now.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> I'm not sure if I ever could truly afford a $1k+ cable. It is only but a dream for now.


I already have a little cheaper than 1k - DHC Clone Silver, and it's cool. There is no way back) I always want something bigger. Sometimes a dream really has to be a dream to have something to want. However, this is the cable that I will buy once)


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I already have a little cheaper than 1k - DHC Clone Silver, and it's cool. There is no way back) I always want something bigger. Sometimes a dream really has to be a dream to have something to want. However, this is the cable that I will buy once)


Is it actually that much better than the EA Cleopatra/Octa?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> Is it actually that much better than the EA Cleopatra/Octa?


Imho, yes. Moreover, I would like to take Symbiote Elite to replace Cleo.


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Imho, yes. Moreover, I would like to take Symbiote Elite to replace Cleo.


Someday lol


----------



## Wes S




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Vitaly2017

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Imho, yes. Moreover, I would like to take Symbiote Elite to replace Cleo.





riverground said:


> Someday lol



Just for you two to tease you to the max 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mal Waldron

Redcarmoose said:


>



Stunning photo, as always! Final E tips works very well with Z1R


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 27, 2021)

Mal Waldron said:


> Stunning photo, as always! Final E tips works very well with Z1R



Thank-you for the complement. Yes, in hindsight I guess I would call 2020 as the year of the IEM tip (as a learning experience). Somehow I before just would stick with Sony Hybrids (as shown in the photo) but the last 1/2 of 2020 really made me a believer as to what tips have the potential to perform. At times we have the ability to sculpt the sound-signature more ways than we think. I’ll always now wonder more.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Vitaly2017 said:


> Just for you two to tease you to the max 🤣🤣🤣


OMG, this is goddamn great!


----------



## Bosk

Vitaly2017 said:


> Just for you two to tease you to the max 🤣🤣🤣


Seeing that photo made me think of this


----------



## Vitaly2017

Bosk said:


> Seeing that photo made me think of this




I am not sure lol please need some explanation 

Or unless this is a royal feast soon available for Tiger 😃😜


----------



## Bosk

Vitaly2017 said:


> I am not sure lol please need some explanation
> 
> Or unless this is a royal feast soon available for Tiger 😃😜


I'm referencing your earphones being surrounded by luxurious cables and imagining a tiny voice emanating from them whispering _"I'm not content."_


Or perhaps its whispering _"Horus Octa....."_


----------



## Vitaly2017

Bosk said:


> I'm referencing your earphones being surrounded by luxurious cables and imagining a tiny voice emanating from them whispering _"I'm not content."_
> 
> 
> Or perhaps its whispering _"Horus Octa....."_




Aaaa ) well Noirs where supported by their loyal noir stock cable which I find has a magical interesting synergy it is the original stock cable made specially for the noirs!
So make sense it has a good compatibility.

Doing further cable rolling so far its the Symbiote who has the leap


----------



## fokta

Re image...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Gédéon Molle

_Sony NW-WM1A - Forza AudioWorks Copper IEM - Custom Art FIBAE 4_


----------



## chichaphile

blessing a curse 💖


----------



## chef8489

This arrived today. Mdz-n707 with the blue porta pros for nostalgia purposes. Still sounds really good for what it is.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## yorosello




----------



## chichaphile

yorosello said:


>


beautiful 💖💖💖


----------



## yorosello

chichaphile said:


> beautiful 💖💖💖


Thank you ❤


----------



## Marat Sar

Redcarmoose said:


>



What are those beauties? Design language looks a bit Dunu to me...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Marat Sar said:


> What are those beauties? Design language looks a bit Dunu to me...



Yes, DUNU ZEN.


----------



## Paul Graham

AK70.
Rai Solo. ( balanced )


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 30, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zen-by-dunu.24863/reviews#item-review-25225


----------



## Damz87

Blue & Gold setup 

iBasso DX300 / Campfire Audio Andromeda MW10


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> Blue & Gold setup
> 
> iBasso DX300 / Campfire Audio Andromeda MW10


So...........? You are upping your photography skills I see.


----------



## Damz87

Redcarmoose said:


> So...........? You are upping your photography skills I see.


My skills are the same (mediocre) but I got a new phone with a better camera 🤣


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 29, 2021)

Damz87 said:


> My skills are the same (mediocre) but I got a new phone with a better camera 🤣


What? That could be in a magazine. I could see new camera.


----------



## Vitaly2017

A very lucrative way to listen 🐅🐾


----------



## AeroSatan

Damz87 said:


> My skills are the same (mediocre) but I got a new phone with a better camera 🤣



S21 ultra macro mode?


----------



## Damz87

AeroSatan said:


> S21 ultra macro mode?


iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## jmills8

Damz87 said:


> Blue & Gold setup
> 
> iBasso DX300 / Campfire Audio Andromeda MW10


Color matching as important as the sound?


----------



## Damz87 (Jan 29, 2021)

jmills8 said:


> Color matching as important as the sound?


More important

Edit: Your profile picture is brilliant 😂


----------



## vodanhkhack

Vitaly2017 said:


> A very lucrative way to listen 🐅🐾


Which one you like best?


----------



## Vitaly2017

vodanhkhack said:


> Which one you like best?




So far its M8 but I haven't spent enough time with r6 pro this upcoming week will do some heavy listening and if lucky will compare vs wm1z!


----------



## Damz87

Vitaly2017 said:


> A very lucrative way to listen 🐅🐾


Nice yellow case! Perfect for a tiger


----------



## Vitaly2017

Damz87 said:


> Nice yellow case! Perfect for a tiger




The case is quiet awesome. It feels like alligator skin. And the yellow is yellow brightish like banna when its super fresh haha )

Tough the back panel of p6 pro dont feel like real wood. When tap on it it has like a cover resonance and feels plastic.

But I feel M8 is more my taste for now. Will see how it is in a week )


How is your dmpz1 doing 🤩 soon M30 will give it a challenge 🤠🙂


----------



## noplsestar

Vitaly2017 said:


> So far its M8 but I haven't spent enough time with r6 pro this upcoming week will do some heavy listening and if lucky will compare vs wm1z!


oh you prefer the M8 over the pro? Cool 😎


----------



## Damz87

Vitaly2017 said:


> The case is quiet awesome. It feels like alligator skin. And the yellow is yellow brightish like banna when its super fresh haha )
> 
> Tough the back panel of p6 pro dont feel like real wood. When tap on it it has like a cover resonance and feels plastic.
> 
> ...



Is it true that M8 has a similar sound signature to WM1Z?

DMP is doing well


----------



## jmills8

Damz87 said:


> Is it true that M8 has a similar sound signature to WM1Z?
> 
> DMP is doing well


DMP = DuMP


----------



## Damz87

jmills8 said:


> DMP = DuMP


Dump Music Player


----------



## Tawek

Vitaly2017 said:


> So far its M8 but I haven't spent enough time with r6 pro this upcoming week will do some heavy listening and if lucky will compare vs wm1z!


if You have the opportunity to compare Wm1z vs M8 vs R6 pro would be great  
Wm1z with the new firmware Mr. Walkman DMP-WM1FE (PLUS)
returned to the throne as KING  !!!!
Wm1z + Ex1000 exceeds the highest expectations no words to describe


----------



## blackgreen15

either of these with DTR are amazing.  (white is a Pure II+, black is a Duo II)


----------



## fokta




----------



## 1TrickPony

Oriolus mk2 + Xuelin 1969 Tube Dap


----------



## Vitaly2017

Damz87 said:


> Is it true that M8 has a similar sound signature to WM1Z?
> 
> DMP is doing well




I will have huge event this Sunday I will go see a friend who has a wm1z. I will put M8 and p6 pro against 1z!  This going to be epic as I highly value 1z for its sublime sound quality. 
But M8 has shown it self outstandingly and has its own very unique musical flavor. So is 1z but now for the first time I will hear both side by side for a real true battle for the ultimate dap King of all daps.

To be honest I dont consider p6 pro as a good contender. Its R2R and that just sounds different and it has also different way to respond to music. 
P6 pro sound tuning fluctuate and varies too much to be consistent... 
1 its affected by pre heat before listen takes up to 1hour to get that good sweet sound.

2 if you listen 4 hours plus it get very mellow soft sounding lol

3 dsd files dont sound as sweet like on 1z or M8. 

I would also say P6 pro is not as musical as M8, yea it has wrm tone but its neutral warm reference kinda. 

M8 has something very very special in the mid mid to low treble section, it presents music so expansively so open so vast very good nothing of what I heard on other daps.

M8 has a trade off of course vs p6 pro but in my opinion its a good trade off as you get a very addictive, charming, lovely sound signature that you cant stop listening to!
In exchange you lose some clarity, textures, a very little in layers. Yea this why I say p6 pro is more reference and neutral warm, as this is the attributes of a reference tuned dap. Like hiby R8 it was the same but very neutral cold and no warmth at all, like clear transparent, not so fun in the long run... P6 pro much more fun....


----------



## jmills8

blackgreen15 said:


> either of these with DTR are amazing.  (white is a Pure II+, black is a Duo II)


Nice , but those amps give mostly mid bass.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Damz87 said:


> More important
> 
> Edit: Your profile picture is brilliant 😂



I saw that shirt on line for sale and had to run and show my wife. 

She made a face and said. 

“That’s nice honey.” 

I knew right then she wanted no more of the conversation.


----------



## Bosk (Jan 31, 2021)

Redcarmoose said:


> I saw that shirt on line for sale and had to run and show my wife.
> 
> She made a face and said.
> 
> ...


Hands up guys if you wish rolling spouses was as easy (or cheap) as rolling DAPs


----------



## chichaphile

fokta said:


>


ngiler 😻


----------



## noplsestar

blackgreen15 said:


> either of these with DTR are amazing.  (white is a Pure II+, black is a Duo II)


Nice setup. I also had the DUO II once. Would mind telling me if you hear a difference between the Pure II+ and the Duo II (without bass of course)? Is there an audible difference at all?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Nice setup. I also had the DUO II once. Would mind telling me if you hear a difference between the Pure II+ and the Duo II (without bass of course)? Is there an audible difference at all?


Nope


----------



## blackgreen15

I would say the Pure has an edge in a little bigger staging, a more 'open' sound.  Duo is denser, even without the bass.


----------



## zen87192

My Astell & Kern Alpha with HiFiMan Sundara Headphones. Sounding awesome! Just placed an order for a new Litz copper cable terminated with a 4.4mm. Looking forward to seeing what the difference will be.


----------



## smallcaps

The iBasso DX300 connected to the AAW Halcyon via an ISN GD4 cable.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DHC Clone Silver.


----------



## ssag

Simple setup for listening in the Kitchen before bedtime.
Ipad mini 2 & Porta Pro.


----------



## alwass89

iBasso DX160 (2020 Version) -> Sony MDR-1AM2 (4.4 balanced). Looking for IEM suggestions for the DX160 in the $100-$200 range.


----------



## Podster

For sure not to keep up with 3/4 the rigs on the last 4-5 pages here but if I've said it once I've said it 1000 times, "It's friggin' AmazeBalls what you get for $75 smackers these days"  





Benjie X6, Blon BL-03 w/KBEar SP 16 Core (Pay no attention to the sweet thing on the Ironman bag)


----------



## listen4joy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hiby R3 Pro Saber > FiiO FH3


----------



## Redcarmoose

1A/ZEN


----------



## Scuba Devils

Something I'd like to get working again for old times sake and curiosity as to how it might drive current earphones. If I can find the charger or source one. This goes back to about 96 I think, I had a slimmer Panasonic before that, a lovely black/metal finish but it was stolen, I must seek one out again on eBay.


----------



## Podster

listen4joy said:


> Hiby R3 Pro Saber > FiiO FH3



Nice, I've got a pair of FH3's on their way


----------



## Vitaly2017

Podster said:


> Nice, I've got a pair of FH3's on their way




😛🤠 CoCo jambo man so party time }


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 2, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zen-by-dunu.24863/reviews#item-review-25225





I’m placing this picture of Cindy Crawford here for no apparent reason other than aesthetics. I’ve been here since 2006, and the odds are you will not witness a post similar to this again for a long time......so enjoy it.


----------



## zen87192 (Feb 2, 2021)

Received my 4.4mm Copper Litz cable today.... Wow! What a difference! I can hear all instruments/vocals in the background so much more than before and the clarity is improved on the bass thumps as well. An absolute revelation. A great bargain at 69.99 GBP as well. Hand made within 500 Paracord means no memory curling and looks good.


----------



## Deffy

Lots of fun combo. I have a simple portable tube as well that adds a bit of flavor when I'm in the mood. 

The combo below is also very nice. I'm actually selling the andromedas with cable and everything else, but I got the IFI IEMATCH yesterday and no I'm a bit hesitant to sell. I don't know how to describe anything regarding the things that I hear (I know right, why am I on Head-Fi? xD ). But all I can say is that with the IEMATCH, everything becomes deadly quiet. It's dark, it's ehm... when you listen to a song, it's as if the instruments and the vocals are done in a big isolated open space. It's eerie, like it's you and the band / music staring you in the face and if you aren't mesmerized by it, you'll have a damn long way to run to find the edge of that room (The Truman show style). I'll probably never find the proper audiophile terms for this but man the more I think about it I'm not even sure about the first combo anymore other than the impact/bass I'm missing in this setup. It's just that I'm happy to just have a one trick pony combo and then invest in a proper headphone on the other side of it.


----------



## brif

DX300 / Starfield


----------



## Podster

Deffy said:


> Lots of fun combo. I have a simple portable tube as well that adds a bit of flavor when I'm in the mood.
> 
> The combo below is also very nice. I'm actually selling the andromedas with cable and everything else, but I got the IFI IEMATCH yesterday and no I'm a bit hesitant to sell. I don't know how to describe anything regarding the things that I hear (I know right, why am I on Head-Fi? xD ). But all I can say is that with the IEMATCH, everything becomes deadly quiet. It's dark, it's ehm... when you listen to a song, it's as if the instruments and the vocals are done in a big isolated open space. It's eerie, like it's you and the band / music staring you in the face and if you aren't mesmerized by it, you'll have a damn long way to run to find the edge of that room (The Truman show style). I'll probably never find the proper audiophile terms for this but man the more I think about it I'm not even sure about the first combo anymore other than the impact/bass I'm missing in this setup. It's just that I'm happy to just have a one trick pony combo and then invest in a proper headphone on the other side of it.



I get it, if your not going to mate the Sony's why not make it Clear Audio 

My mobility today is slightly tethered, in length I'm only getting 36 inches however in sound return "I can hear for miles and miles" Or in this case right here in my home WORK world


----------



## Podster

Woot Woot, little lady is kicking me out for some store missions (Shh, she thinks it kills me) grabbed these babies for the missions now to decide who goes first


----------



## noplsestar

LPGT titanium edition


----------



## Redcarmoose

*1A/ZEN


*


----------



## chichaphile

FiiO Q5S TC & HiBy R5 Saber 💖


----------



## chef8489

Scuba Devils said:


> Something I'd like to get working again for old times sake and curiosity as to how it might drive current earphones. If I can find the charger or source one. This goes back to about 96 I think, I had a slimmer Panasonic before that, a lovely black/metal finish but it was stolen, I must seek one out again on eBay.


you can get replacement gumstic batteries and a charger. vapex is one brand used. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rechargeab...nidisc-Sony-equivalent-minidisc-/371451382056


----------



## chichaphile

💖 Dunu Studio SA6 & FiiO Q5s TC


----------



## povidlo




----------



## Scuba Devils

My new NW-WM1A which I am very much in love with!


----------



## darren700 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hiby R6 2020 + Dunu DK3001 Pro




Hiby R6 2020 + LCD-XC




Hiby R6 2020 + Denon D7200


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 7, 2021)

*KB EAR LARK
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews#item-review-25273*


----------



## Podster (Feb 6, 2021)

Redcarmoose said:


> *KB EAR LARK*



Uh I'm not trying to be picky and as cute as those babies are they are or can't be defined as a "Portable Rig" without the source side being covered  LOL Too many people in these parts know you have too many nice things to be juicing those proper Either get in line here or out

@povidlo That's an awesome shot by the way


----------



## riverground

chichaphile said:


> 💖 Dunu Studio SA6 & FiiO Q5s TC


Your SA6’s faceplates are gorgeous


----------



## Redcarmoose

riverground said:


> Your SA6’s faceplates are gorgeous


They ARE unique.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Podster said:


> Uh I'm not trying to be picky and as cute as those babies are they are or can't be defined as a "Portable Rig" without the source side being covered  LOL Too many people in these parts know you have too many nice things to be juicing those proper Either get in line here or out
> 
> @povidlo That's an awesome shot by the way


I included a source for you, good point.


----------



## riverground

Redcarmoose said:


> They ARE unique.


@DUNU-Topsound 's design team magic lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

riverground said:


> @DUNU-Topsound 's design team magic lol



Some are EXTRA special.


----------



## denis1976

Sex and Candy...... M8


----------



## chichaphile

riverground said:


> Your SA6’s faceplates are gorgeous



thank you 💖 love my SA6


----------



## Pricklyears101

Inspired by the Cayin N3 Pro. Ipod 5G Video with line out caps mod+Elekit TU-HP01+Sony MDR-EX1000


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Solaris SE and DHC Clone Silver.


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Podster

denis1976 said:


> Sex and Candy...... M8



Why yes, I like no LOVE both Oops, I do need to make it a threesome with the M8 

@Amadeo Nospherathu How could you post such an ugly thing LOL Their gorgeous 

So I'm in office today and only semi-mobile when I have to run errands in the Hospital, am a little more relaxed that I've had my second vaccine Desktop/iPhone rigs today


----------



## phthora

Audeze SINE C out of my Lotoo PAW Gold Touch. Very underrated headphones, IMO. Not to exaggerate or anything, but these babies outperform headphones 5 or 6 times the price in terms of clamp force!


----------



## povidlo




----------



## Kundi

povidlo said:


>


that's a nice cable. is it the one that came with the iem?


----------



## povidlo

Kundi said:


> that's a nice cable. is it the one that came with the iem?


Rose Maria earbuds come with a different stock cable.

This is NiceHCK 16-3 pure copper. Good cable. Quite light for 16 core.


----------



## Podster

povidlo said:


> Rose Maria earbuds come with a different stock cable.
> 
> This is NiceHCK 16-3 pure copper. Good cable. Quite light for 16 core.



Ah the Rose Maria, I remember her from the Dick Van Dyke days


----------



## povidlo

Podster said:


> Ah the Rose Maria, I remember her from the Dick Van Dyke days


I feel you!



Too bad university students at Rose Technics do not share our affection for Rose Marie- it's Mari*a* after all...


----------



## jmills8

Cayin N8 , Romi amp , TH900 , Solid State and Tube amp.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Cayin N8 , Romi amp , TH900 , Solid State and Tube amp.


I wonder how the cayin amp would sound with the n8


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> I wonder how the cayin amp would sound with the n8


Bet it will be great. This is set up is great.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Bet it will be great. This is set up is great.


N8 still the best you’ve heard?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> N8 still the best you’ve heard?


Yep , but getting new stuff is more entertaining.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Yep , but getting new stuff is more entertaining.


Well I sold all my total daps other than the n8 and wm1z. I think I’ll get that amp though!


----------



## ThomasHK




----------



## Podster (Feb 10, 2021)

jmills8 said:


> Cayin N8 , Romi amp , TH900 , Solid State and Tube amp.



Awesome album on a sweet rig 

The Pod's going old skool today





I should add Great effort by Martin on this amp, imo the funding community pushed hard and I think it was rushed to market and took some hits but working properly I've really enjoyed mine, the Lotoo, come on it's a Lotoo  And the SE215 for what you get is just crazy, design that carried through to top models, the number 846 rings a bell for me and yes I blew the hole shebang by putting this #6 Copper Ground wire on them as a cable If moving about in it you find it brings a whole new bass introduction into whatever you have playing The only way the thing could have been any worse is to have had a ruff outer sheath the kind that sounds like a DJ scratching constantly`


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## ThomasHK

AB evening. DX300 // DX228  - qdc Gemini - Kavalan


----------



## soundblast75

A highly resolving, musical and bass mad set up, basically the dogs bollocks😆😁


----------



## ThomasHK

Another day, another session to determine which one goes (H2 definitely safe, dx228 ahead in the race vs. dx300 past few days).


----------



## F700 (Feb 12, 2021)

End of the road? I am 99% satisfied with this setup. What about the missing 1%? Me being vain and craving for more gears... Still, the DTR1_Oyaide interconnect_Romi Audio BX2+_Romi Zero Cable_P-EAR-S UT-3 is the closest I came in terms of audio nirvana.


----------



## riverground

A true portable EDC setup anyone?    

DUNU ZEN x FiiO BTR5

I'm gonna miss having this as my out and about rig...


----------



## RPKwan

A couple of on-the-go favs.


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 14, 2021)

Chocolate Bar - Happy Valentines Everyone 💖


----------



## jmills8

RPKwan said:


> A couple of on-the-go favs.


Nice affordable audio gear.


----------



## Damz87

jmills8 said:


> Nice affordable audio gear.


Pocket change gear 😎


----------



## captblaze (Feb 14, 2021)

Surprisingly capable set up


----------



## RPKwan

jmills8 said:


> Nice affordable audio gear.


Lots of budget gear too. Some not shown...


----------



## Damz87

RPKwan said:


> Lots of budget gear too. Some not shown...


How do you find the PW Orpheus / Traillii pair up?


----------



## RPKwan

Damz87 said:


> How do you find the PW Orpheus / Traillii pair up?


I prefer it to the original Trailli cable. It's more natural, wider soundstage and deeper layers. To be fair, I got the Orpheus for the Erlkonig but now it stays on the Trailli.


----------



## Kalnet101

Joining you guys! Will be upgrading my iems to Starfield or Fiio FH3 soon.

iBasso DX120 and Tin HiFi T3 with a TRN T4 8 core copper 2.5mm.


----------



## toaster

RPKwan said:


> I prefer it to the original Trailli cable. It's more natural, wider soundstage and deeper layers.


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## riverground

Kalnet101 said:


> Joining you guys! Will be upgrading my iems to Starfield or Fiio FH3 soon.
> 
> iBasso DX120 and Tin HiFi T3 with a TRN T4 8 core copper 2.5mm.



+1 for LOONA 🔥


----------



## Kalnet101

riverground said:


> +1 for LOONA 🔥



They sound amazing with a dap being played in it!


----------



## riverground

Kalnet101 said:


> They sound amazing with a dap being played in it!



Definitely!

And I also wanna give some love to the other 12-member GG I love. 
_(A little sad knowing they’re gonna disband soon tho.)_


----------



## Kalnet101

riverground said:


> Definitely!
> 
> And I also wanna give some love to the other 12-member GG I love.
> _(A little sad knowing they’re gonna disband soon tho.)_



I hope they get to extend it. =(

Some IU today! I guess it's obvious my songs in it are korean songs 😄


----------



## riverground

Kalnet101 said:


> I hope they get to extend it. =(
> 
> Some IU today! I guess it's obvious my songs in it are korean songs 😄



You’re not alone buddy 😉


----------



## Kalnet101

riverground said:


> You’re not alone buddy 😉



That's awesome! Nice to see a fellow listener similar to mine! Taeyeon's voice must've sound heavenly in the WM1A! I hope to get that DAP one day!

Ending it with Dreamcatcher!


----------



## riverground

Kalnet101 said:


> That's awesome! Nice to see a fellow listener similar to mine! Taeyeon's voice must've sound heavenly in the WM1A! I hope to get that DAP one day!
> 
> Ending it with Dreamcatcher!



It definitely does.

What I like about the WM1A and my DP-X1 is that they're both very neutral. They don't affect the sound signature of my IEMs.
But I do want to hear the WM1Z someday lol

And Dystopia: The Tree of Language is by far DC's best work.


----------



## jmills8

riverground said:


> It definitely does.
> 
> What I like about the WM1A and my DP-X1 is that they're both very neutral. They don't affect the sound signature of my IEMs.
> But I do want to hear the WM1Z someday lol
> ...


The WM1Z will be the opposite of what you just posted. Hey it looks better.


----------



## riverground

jmills8 said:


> The WM1Z will be the opposite of what you just posted. Hey it looks better.



That’s exactly why I wanna hear them lol

I just forgot to mention that the reason why I liked the 1A and X1 is when I test IEMs and when I do comparisons and reviews.

I’ve kept the X1 too because of just how silent the background is even for the most sensitive IEMs. ACG balanced is a godsend for that. I wish they continued to improve it with a bit more power and of course, battery life. I don’t mind if they went all custom OS a la Sony. But most of my listening time is with local files. And I do use a BTR5 on the go so I still see the charm of streaming (I use Apple Music OTG)

But if the WM1Z is truly the more “analogue/musical” DAP then hey, I want a bit of enjoyment here and there. 

And one could still dream to own the DMP-Z1 one day and buy the carrying bag designed for it on the go 😂

Then I can be a meme too.








I’d rock these with my IER-Z1R too lol


----------



## Rockwell75

Shanling M8 => Elysium


----------



## Kalnet101

riverground said:


> It definitely does.
> 
> What I like about the WM1A and my DP-X1 is that they're both very neutral. They don't affect the sound signature of my IEMs.
> But I do want to hear the WM1Z someday lol
> ...



As of now, the WM1A is my current end goal in terms of purchasing a high-end DAP and most likely won't be purchasing anymore after that. I'm mainly an IEMs person so I don't need the high power output for headphones or planar ones.

And hell yeah. It's their first album where I love all the songs in their album. It's my favourite kpop album last year.


----------



## riverground

Kalnet101 said:


> As of now, the WM1A is my current end goal in terms of purchasing a high-end DAP and most likely won't be purchasing anymore after that. I'm mainly an IEMs person so I don't need the high power output for headphones or planar ones.
> 
> And hell yeah. It's their first album where I love all the songs in their album. It's my favourite kpop album last year.



The WM1A is great, man! My only gripe is when I use uber-sensitive IEMs with it. I hear hiss quite easily.
But I have the DP-X1 to cover those needs for now. (Battery life sucks on it tho)

Sony's WM1 series is still battery life king. I probably charge them once a week. That includes using them as a BT streamer. 

I agree with you there man! I'm a little sad where their newest album went. Their charm is slowly disappearing. Their Japanese releases are still as fun and heavier tho. Which the metalhead in me loves lol


----------



## Deffy

riverground said:


> The WM1A is great, man! My only gripe is when I use uber-sensitive IEMs with it. I hear hiss quite easily.
> But I have the DP-X1 to cover those needs for now. (Battery life sucks on it tho)
> 
> Sony's WM1 series is still battery life king. I probably charge them once a week. That includes using them as a BT streamer.
> ...



I have a similar setup listening to the IER Z1R and the very sensitive Andromeda. I recently acquired the iFi IEMATCH and wow, what a world of a difference. I had never heard the Andromeda's this way. A completely new listening experience. Honestly I never expected the IEMATCH to make a difference.


----------



## riverground

Deffy said:


> I have a similar setup listening to the IER Z1R and the very sensitive Andromeda. I recently acquired the iFi IEMATCH and wow, what a world of a difference. I had never heard the Andromeda's this way. A completely new listening experience. Honestly I never expected the IEMATCH to make a difference.



The only gripe I have that’s been keeping me away from the iFi IEMATCH is the lack of termination options for both input and output. I’ll have to use adapters through adapters just to use it balanced. But other than that, I’m sure it’s an amazing product.


----------



## Deffy

riverground said:


> The only gripe I have that’s been keeping me away from the iFi IEMATCH is the lack of termination options for both input and output. I’ll have to use adapters through adapters just to use it balanced. But other than that, I’m sure it’s an amazing product.


Agreed, I had to make it work with 2.5mm adapters to balance but I would have loved a 4.4 termination.


----------



## riverground

Deffy said:


> Agreed, I had to make it work with 2.5mm adapters to balance but I would have loved a 4.4 termination.



Most of my cables are 4.4 and I still have a few 2.5mm. So if they made one with a 4.4 input and output termination. It’s over 😂


----------



## 1TrickPony

Rockwell75 said:


> Shanling M8 => Elysium



What a beaut!


----------



## Kalnet101

riverground said:


> The WM1A is great, man! My only gripe is when I use uber-sensitive IEMs with it. I hear hiss quite easily.
> But I have the DP-X1 to cover those needs for now. (Battery life sucks on it tho)
> 
> Sony's WM1 series is still battery life king. I probably charge them once a week. That includes using them as a BT streamer.
> ...



I haven't listened as a BT streamer but I'm curious how it sounds like. That's one of the reasons why I wanna get the WM1A! I'm more of a local music files person at the moment.

I kinda like their new song though. I'm still hoping for them to get their first win this year. They really deserve all the love.


----------



## Scuba Devils

My Dignis for my NW-WM1A arrived today from Minidisc in Australia, took 4 weeks due to usual postal delays to get to me in Ireland but very happy with it, feels and looks great. Loving the 1A with the ZEN too...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 17, 2021)

*See Audio Yume/Sony Walkman 1A*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-anou.24866/reviews#item-review-25330
*




*


----------



## riverground

Redcarmoose said:


> *See Audio Yume/Sony Walkman 1A
> 
> *


Beautifully shot buddy!


----------



## MSA1133

This D-10 portable dac/amp is super awesome!


----------



## riverground

MSA1133 said:


> This D-10 portable dac/amp is super awesome!



I’ll try out Stax someday. Still curious about how they sound.


----------



## MSA1133

riverground said:


> I’ll try out Stax someday. Still curious about how they sound.



I strongly recommend it! For me, they're the best in my collection, I'm always amazed how deep and punchy the low-end is, paired with clear detailed mids and non fatiguing highs.


----------



## riverground

MSA1133 said:


> I strongly recommend it! For me, they're the best in my collection, I'm always amazed how deep and punchy the low-end is, paired with clear detailed mids and non fatiguing highs.



Noted!!


----------



## tabness

taking you wayback to legit WALKMAN days


----------



## InstantSilence

tabness said:


> taking you wayback to legit WALKMAN days


Are these thangs warm or bright?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Podster said:


> Ah the Rose Maria, I remember her from the Dick Van Dyke days


Lol...its Rose Marie. But close and I know what you're saying  I watch that show too. Old skool MTM was a dime.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Wyville said:


> Another of the Shanling M8, here with the Vision Ears VE5 and Effect Audio Lionheart. Superb pairing!



did you compare VE5 with VE6c or fibae7?


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Feb 17, 2021)

Crazy sinergy, it’s a wall of sound! 😍
IMR Opus mia Grey nozzles+green filters
xcessor tips (Amazon)
ISN AG8
Shanling M8


----------



## ThomasHK




----------



## Wyville

Xinlisupreme said:


> did you compare VE5 with VE6c or fibae7?


I don't have access to the FIBAE 7 and I compared the VE5 with the VE6xc, but that was over three years ago. Between the VE5 and VE6xc I remember the VE5 as more mid-centric and smoother with the VE6 on X2 being neutral with some brightness, the X1 setting adding more warmth. That is about all I can remember because it was only a brief demo and I was enamoured with the VE5. I have the VE5 coming up in my 'Masters of Classical Music' series very soon, if you are interested.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Thank you very much!!
Maybe you’d like this combo I’m listening right now, it’s amazing 🤩




Wyville said:


> I don't have access to the FIBAE 7 and I compared the VE5 with the VE6xc, but that was over three years ago. Between the VE5 and VE6xc I remember the VE5 as more mid-centric and smoother with the VE6 on X2 being neutral with some brightness, the X1 setting adding more warmth. That is about all I can remember because it was only a brief demo and I was enamoured with the VE5. I have the VE5 coming up in my 'Masters of Classical Music' series very soon, if you are interested.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Amazing Combo with Totem pigtail Volt shine😍


----------



## Wyville

Xinlisupreme said:


> Amazing Combo with Totem pigtail Volt shine😍


I haven't really read up on the Volt yet. Sounds like I will have to do that.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Scuba Devils

SA6, more than meet the high expectations I had having read many great reviews.


----------



## Tex Irie (Feb 18, 2021)

DX300 + TinHifi P1


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Xinlisupreme

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


M8😍


----------



## AntoineDe




----------



## Tex Irie

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


I like that wooden case. Nice touch!


----------



## ssag

got new pads for my porta-pro. Time for some minidisc-listening.


----------



## cadgers

Away for the weekend setup.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

I’m in love, my Ref Too was fixed and tweaked by Tralucent audio. It’s a dual Dynamic driver and Dual BA. I’ve never heard a bass note go as low as they can on these iems. Sounds like a car sub yet clean.


----------



## musicday

After the Brexit :


----------



## steve9019




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Feb 21, 2021)

Unique IEMs on full-range AMT driver.
And unique custom cable - Gold plated copper/Palladium plated silver. Great combo.


----------



## Deffy

Always love looking at everyone's gear. I now have myself setup with this adding the Oriolus BA300S. Not a whole lot of extra, but definitely some for the better  

But I'm craving to improve. The cable itself is an ALO Audio SXC 8 4.4mm termination. Beautiful and sounds great. Thinking I want something different though. The cable itself is quite stiff and not really that fond of that. Not sure in what direction I should be looking. 

I know I don't need it but always loved the Chord Mojo, never had one and it probably won't add anything to this (I do have an iFi XDSD which in its own right is more than a capable Mojo contender). Recently have been trying to get some desktop setup and headphones as well starting with the Topping A50S and E30 with a DT 1990 Pro. Sounds very good and a whole lot different from the IEMs I have been listening to for so long. 

So question is if I even want to go for things like a Mojo, perhaps I should look into the Romi Audio stuff like LessFox, but I wish there was something like that in Tube fashion as I don't think the Oriolus goes far enough in that direction. 

And yes, the interconnect I'm using below is definitely not something to write home about 

Lots of text in a showing off thread! But I guess that's the beauty of this hobby, so much to think about


----------



## fractus2




----------



## Vitaly2017 (Feb 21, 2021)

riverground said:


> That’s exactly why I wanna hear them lol
> 
> I just forgot to mention that the reason why I liked the 1A and X1 is when I test IEMs and when I do comparisons and reviews.
> 
> ...






I am not sure if I would feel comfortable with my mdr swing like that in the wild haha.
This looks so much like hey I am looking for trouble anyone please grab it and run 🤩😛😅


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Unique IEMs on full-range AMT driver.
> And unique custom cable - Gold plated copper/Palladium plated silver. Great combo.


selling a pair of these if anyone's interested


----------



## rasmushorn

iPad (Tidal MQA Master) --> EarMen TR-Amp --> Grado SR225e


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## yorosello




----------



## Kalnet101

Newly bought A55! Even the manufacturing date was made back in late december last year so this device is only 2 months old!

I had to give the ibasso dx120 back to the individual who sold it to me cause it was having a very bad screen problem and the device was feeling hot pretty fast.

Will install MrWalkman's firmware once I get a hold of a windows laptop. I don't have enough storage in my macbook to use a VM. Will enjoy the stock sound for now!


----------



## Elbonja

Kalnet101 said:


> Newly bought A55! Even the manufacturing date was made back in late december last year so this device is only 2 months old!
> 
> I had to give the ibasso dx120 back to the individual who sold it to me cause it was having a very bad screen problem and the device was feeling hot pretty fast.
> 
> Will install MrWalkman's firmware once I get a hold of a windows laptop. I don't have enough storage in my macbook to use a VM. Will enjoy the stock sound for now!


My only problem with the a55 is it's output power. 35mw seems quite pathetic.


----------



## Kalnet101

Elbonja said:


> My only problem with the a55 is it's output power. 35mw seems quite pathetic.


I don't use headphones or any BA IEMs so I'm pretty safe for now. My optimal volume on the dx120 was at 45 while the A55 is at 68. Tin HiFi T3 and Moondrop Starfield from my end are my pairings for the next year probably.


----------



## Knightsfan11

Kalnet101 said:


> I don't use headphones or any BA IEMs so I'm pretty safe for now. My optimal volume on the dx120 was at 45 while the A55 is at 68. Tin HiFi T3 and Moondrop Starfield from my end are my pairings for the next year probably.


I found my optimal volume on my A45 after installing MrWalkman's firmware to go down by about 15 clicks, so you may see the same once you apply it.


----------



## Knightsfan11

Newly purchased LZ A7 with the gold filter & stock tips. Loving them so far. Next tip purchase will be the Final Audio E Type tips. I've been using foam tips for some time, so getting used to silicone tips again has been interesting..


----------



## Kalnet101

Knightsfan11 said:


> I found my optimal volume on my A45 after installing MrWalkman's firmware to go down by about 15 clicks, so you may see the same once you apply it.


Wow that's fantastic! Didn't expect it to be more loud after applying the firmware. Really looking forward to it now.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Feb 26, 2021)

Dunu SA6


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## brif




----------



## riverground

brif said:


>


Man, I’m that lighting. I’m really digging the Celestee’s colour.


----------



## eskamobob1

Just realized I haven't posted here. More transportable than full portable most of the time.






Peak interconnect





When I am fully otg I use mests out of 4.4 into an adapter then iematch


----------



## povidlo




----------



## cadgers

Apple x iFi x ZMF


----------



## Marat Sar

povidlo said:


>




What are those beautiful earbuds?


----------



## gazzington

Monday evening with the rad0 and cayin and n8. Awesome


----------



## povidlo

Marat Sar said:


> What are those beautiful earbuds?


Moondrop Chaconne

Early impressions= beautiful sound, too.


----------



## Andricop

povidlo said:


> Moondrop Chaconne
> 
> Early impressions= beautiful sound, too.


And what is the source you're using here?


----------



## povidlo

Andricop said:


> And what is the source you're using here?


Transport: Razer Phone 2 (Tidal MQA through UAPP)
DACamp: Lotoo Paw S1 (balanced out, high gain)


----------



## Redcarmoose

*1A/DUNU SA6*


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hiby r3, ALO Audio Pilot, Solaris SE.


----------



## michaelc

povidlo said:


>


Ddhifi interconnector is better than the original Lotoo interconnector?


----------



## povidlo

michaelc said:


> Ddhifi interconnector is better than the original Lotoo interconnector?


Much better. No cutouts/disconnections from physical movement, and less EMI.


----------



## kmmbd

Reecho Insects Awaken + Questyle QP1R is a great pairing indeed.


----------



## phthora

The iBasso P5 was one of the first audio purchases I ever made, right after the iBasso D14 and a pair of Shures. Four years later, it's still an excellent companion to my DAP, giving these S8Zs some serious zing. Plus, they complement each other very well in the looks department too.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

ssag said:


> got new pads for my porta-pro. Time for some minidisc-listening.


Oh yissss...some MiniDisc love! I love it!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

kmmbd said:


> Reecho Insects Awaken + Questyle QP1R is a great pairing indeed.


Im excited to see alot of people on the Reecho Insects Awaken...not only does it have a badass name, its good to see that many people grabbed it and like it...I hafta get a pair soon!!! Especially if its a good pairing with our Questyle players


----------



## Kalnet101

My gear for the next year. Will be getting an upgrade cable and additional foam tips for the Starfield. Currently enjoying MrWalkman's DMP-A50 FEv2 (plus) firmware!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Hooked up and thoroughly enjoying my HD650 on the NW-WM1A with @MrWalkman custom firmware, best I've heard them perform.


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## alpha421 (Mar 5, 2021)

Old school: QP1R / Cardas EM5813


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils (Mar 6, 2021)

Wanted these for months, should have bought them sooner - I won't be buying any new IEMs for quite a while!


----------



## jmills8

Scuba Devils said:


> Wanted these for months, should have bought them sooner - I won't be buying any new IEMs for quite a while!


A month


----------



## Scuba Devils

jmills8 said:


> A month



Yeah probably but it's good to at least try...


----------



## captblaze

take your pick neither disappoints


----------



## F700

Difficult to get my ears away from this:


----------



## niotio910

ZX-507 - U12T


----------



## gazzington

captblaze said:


> take your pick neither disappoints


Hey, what amp have you attached to your tera and what iems are they. I have a tera too


----------



## captblaze

gazzington said:


> Hey, what amp have you attached to your tera and what iems are they. I have a tera too


Shure KSE1200 electrostatic system


----------



## alwass89




----------



## slex




----------



## noplsestar

slex said:


>


Which amp is that?


----------



## thesheik137

noplsestar said:


> Which amp is that?


Looks like xDuoo XD-05 Bal


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Which amp is that?


xDuoo XD05 Bal


----------



## SBranson (Mar 8, 2021)

Shanling M8, VE Elysium


----------



## slex

noplsestar said:


> Which amp is this?


It's xDuoo Bal and M5S.☺️


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## guido




----------



## Floris888




----------



## fokta

Been a while... 

Lets get coffee and cakes...


----------



## gazzington

captblaze said:


> Shure KSE1200 electrostatic system


Are the Shure kse1500 a decent buy in 2021?


----------



## Angertobi

Bad that the wm8740 dac stick dont work alone. You need extra power with ios, but otherwise great sound,with a rodec mx180mk3 and v-moda m200


----------



## captblaze

gazzington said:


> Are the Shure kse1500 a decent buy in 2021?


Got mine a month ago after a 3 month wait. Not planning on returning this one. Enhances all my better source gear, although the cable can be a bit delicate and require some pampering, which I have made sure of when handling it.


----------



## Barndoor

Old, but still enjoying.
Ultra chilled blues, perhaps not everyone's taste!  Warm dap (P1), tubes (B4) and laid back headphones (B&W P5)


----------



## meomap

AT WP900 + MOJO toslink to  SONRU 
NOTE9 as Source......


----------



## ThomasHK

Angertobi said:


> Bad that the wm8740 dac stick dont work alone. You need extra power with ios, but otherwise great sound,with a rodec mx180mk3 and v-moda m200



Dude!  Awesome mixer. Belgian?


----------



## stersa

best 

Sisco


----------



## Angertobi

ThomasHK said:


> Dude!  Awesome mixer. Belgian?


The mixer ist Belgian  sad that the company rodec is dead. but 2hand always work,but sometimes with nostalgic prices


----------



## Podster




----------



## captblaze

Podster said:


>



Is that a metallic Opus #1?


----------



## Podster (Mar 11, 2021)

captblaze said:


> Is that a metallic Opus #1?


No sir, that's just the original one in the cheap (if one might think that) plastic casing. I remember being mad once I ordered and realized I did not get the metal body but the texture of this case is so sweet! It's just the bright sunlight making it twinkle like that but to me even the Xduoo appears to have that metallic glimmer to it. I don't think my iPhone 6 takes all that great a picture but in the bright sunlight it's pretty decent


----------



## Podster

Like this shot here even though not a lot of contrast I really like the resolution I get outside





After enjoying some of the nature shots taken by George and some others I've decided to try and take more shots outside this year since I don't have a good lighting setup for indoors. I mean I guess I could get a cheap light box but then you miss the sweet stuff like grass, leaves and even bricks LOL


----------



## Bosk

DX300 - 3.5mm silver/gold alloy 8 core IC - DIY Modded Little Bear B4-X - 2.5mm NiceHCK 8 core cable - Tanchjim Oxygen


----------



## Tawek

Nwz x1061 + M5


----------



## greenmac

LPGT with UM MEST

Cable is a custom built type 4 silver plated copper litz from fellow head-fier skedra


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

oBravo HAMT3.


----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> oBravo HAMT3.


Taiwan Headphone ?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

jmills8 said:


> Taiwan Headphone ?


Yep, made in Taiwan.


----------



## subguy812

The Shanling M8, Legend X and Romi Audio TaiChi cable


----------



## lazner




----------



## Tawek

Wm1z + FirAudio m5


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## h1f1add1cted

Fiio M6 with foobar2000 app > USB > Chord Mojo DAC > STAX SRM-002 AMP > STAX SR-002 with CES-A1 Earspeaker Closed Cover


----------



## captblaze

h1f1add1cted said:


> Fiio M6 with foobar2000 app > USB > Chord Mojo DAC > STAX SRM-002 AMP > STAX SR-002 with CES-A1 Earspeaker Closed Cover


now that is a stacked STAX rig


----------



## WoodyLuvr (Mar 16, 2021)

*Ksearphone Bell-Ti 120Ω *earbuds via a 3.5mm Balanced to 3.5mm Unbalanced Adapter to *FiiO BTR5 *Bluetooth USB DAC/Amp sitting inside *"Battles" Earbuds Case*


----------



## Deffy




----------



## gazzington

WoodyLuvr said:


> *Ksearphone Bell-Ti 120Ω *earbuds via a 3.5mm Balanced to 3.5mm Unbalanced Adapter to *FiiO BTR5 *Bluetooth USB DAC/Amp sitting inside *"Battles" Earbuds Case*


love this set up


----------



## ThomasHK




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

UM Mest


----------



## Scuba Devils




----------



## cadgers

Sony x ZMF


----------



## OspreyAndy

A mix of the past and the present. Scored the legendary MiniBox E+ from eBay UK. Listed as Vintage Amplifier


----------



## Aramaki

Deffy said:


>


Where can I buy that case?


----------



## OspreyAndy

Aramaki said:


> Where can I buy that case?


That's actually the new iFi Travel case:
https://ifi-audio.com/products/itraveller/


----------



## Aramaki

OspreyAndy said:


> That's actually the new iFi Travel case:
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/itraveller/


Thanks.


----------



## slex




----------



## eddie0817

My 2021 Q1 IEMs collections  

https://eddie0817.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/2021年q1-iem耳機收藏-49支/

Vision Ears: VE6XC LSE, VE8, EVE20,VE8 UIEM,EVE AU‧RUM, ELYSIUM, ERLKöNIG 
FIR Audio: M5, FIVEXFIVE 2支
Project K: Sound Writer, LYREBIRD
Aroma Audio: ACE, Thunder, Duet, Star, Shock
Hifiman:RE2000 
DITA Audio: Dream XLS, Twins, Project 71 
Empire Ears: Zeus XR 
SONY: IER-Z1R 
Final: B1, A8000 
AAW:HALCYON, Project 4+2 
DUNU: DK3001 Pro, DK4001 Pro, 17th, LUNA, ZEN 
NG Audio: NG dynamic , NG10,EURUS, khaos 
Tralucent Audio: 1+2.3 
FAudio: Major, Minor, PRoject Y 
OBravo：Cupid 
Simphonio： VR1 
MUM Ultraman 
ZEPHONE 
BQEYZ：Spring
BFD: UNIX 
Nice HCK: F3 
STAX: SR003 MKll


----------



## jmills8

eddie0817 said:


> My 2021 Q1 IEMs collections
> 
> https://eddie0817.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/2021年q1-iem耳機收藏-49支/
> 
> ...


Good beginners pack


----------



## riverground

eddie0817 said:


> My 2021 Q1 IEMs collections
> 
> https://eddie0817.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/2021年q1-iem耳機收藏-49支/
> 
> ...


Jaw Dropper Collection... 👀


----------



## Vitaly2017

eddie0817 said:


> My 2021 Q1 IEMs collections
> 
> https://eddie0817.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/2021年q1-iem耳機收藏-49支/
> 
> ...




Are those all candies? Cause some reason they crunch and cracks when I am chewing them 😛😛😛😛😉


----------



## Barndoor (Mar 19, 2021)

eddie0817 said:


> My 2021 Q1 IEMs collections
> 
> https://eddie0817.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/2021年q1-iem耳機收藏-49支/
> 
> ...


I wonder if:
a) you can name the make and model of every one on sight (without referring to a list)
b) you can pair them with their original cables and tips!


----------



## OspreyAndy (Mar 19, 2021)

Almost thirty years separate them apart, finally the Etymotic ER4 met its match in Cayin N6ii E02 (discrete fully balanced) driving the finicky IEM in full dynamic, spectrum, authority and finesse, without the need for any external piggyback Amp. The sound is full and refined, devoid of sibilance or veil, the synergy flawless....


----------



## Marat Sar

OspreyAndy said:


> Almost thirty years separate them apart, finally the Etymotic ER4 met its match in Cayin N6ii E02 (discrete fully balanced) driving the finicky IEM in full dynamic, spectrum, authority and finesse, without the need for any external piggyback Amp. The sound is full and refined, devoid of sibilance or veil, the synergy flawless....



Doesn't hurt the combo also looks very serious and cool.

Also, a different sidenote -- lovin' how many stacks I'm seeing in this thread again. Stacks are back, baby.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Marat Sar said:


> Doesn't hurt the combo also looks very serious and cool.
> 
> Also, a different sidenote -- lovin' how many stacks I'm seeing in this thread again. Stacks are back, baby.


Thanks, and I do have another set which are meant to be stacked. So I am loving both haha. In fact I am planning a 3rd set which will be a stack of Sony Xperia XZ1 Smartphone + DDHifi TC35B DAC + STAX SRM-002, the Sony Xperia to be used as dedicated source transport. Should be fun


----------



## RONJA MESCO

F700 said:


> Difficult to get my ears away from this:


What exactly is this pairing?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

OspreyAndy said:


> A mix of the past and the present. Scored the legendary MiniBox E+ from eBay UK. Listed as Vintage Amplifier


I'm glad to start seeing the return of Frankenstacks on here. I had incredible one I built last year I may need to get another together!


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Mar 19, 2021)

OspreyAndy said:


> Thanks, and I do have another set which are meant to be stacked. So I am loving both haha. In fact I am planning a 3rd set which will be a stack of Sony Xperia XZ1 Smartphone + DDHifi TC35B DAC + STAX SRM-002, the Sony Xperia to be used as dedicated source transport. Should be


----------



## iFi audio

OspreyAndy said:


> That's actually the new iFi Travel case:
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/itraveller/


Yessir!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## myromeo

Rather basic by some standards on here but I enjoy it. Sony NW-A105 with KZ-ZS10 Pro


----------



## fokta

Have a healthy breakfast, while streaming Radio through DAP...


----------



## F700

RONJA MESCO said:


> What exactly is this pairing?


DTR1 / Plussound EXO Gold-platted Copper cable / Romi BX2+ amp / Romi Zero 4.4mm Cable / Semi-self tuned CIEM from P-EAR-S Audio (UT-3) = my dope


----------



## Podster

Bosk said:


> DX300 - 3.5mm silver/gold alloy 8 core IC - DIY Modded Little Bear B4-X - 2.5mm NiceHCK 8 core cable - Tanchjim Oxygen



Well Mr. Bosk, I just had to come back a couple pages as I love your LB Mods however I'm still having trouble coming to terms with the portable aspect  

Some of these triple stacks are reaching for me as this I have found is my limit on size/weight for portable (Love mass loaded tables but portable, not so much)





When this seems the most logical out in the wild







@eddie0817 And here I thought I had issues


----------



## Bosk

Podster said:


> Well Mr. Bosk, I just had to come back a couple pages as I love your LB Mods however I'm still having trouble coming to terms with the portable aspect


Actually I own _two_ Little Bear B4-Xs, both of which I've modded extensively. "Big brother" is purely for transportable use at home, the second is for actual portable use:


----------



## OspreyAndy (Mar 20, 2021)

One of a kind headphone, what was a purely wireless gaming headset, I transformed my Logitech G733 into a walkabout music cans by adding MMCX sockets, removal of the entire Bluetooth components and boosted the impedance to 75 Ohms and run it fully Balanced. I did this as I wasn't using it anymore for PC gaming, besides it is probably the most comfortable headphone I have ever used hours on end. All it needed was a makeover, for even as a Bluetooth headset it was already good sounding. Now as it is, I daresay it is utterly neutral and lush with ample details.....very akin to Sennheiser HD580


----------



## Podster (Mar 20, 2021)

Bosk said:


> Actually I own _two_ Little Bear B4-Xs, both of which I've modded extensively. "Big brother" is purely for transportable use at home, the second is for actual portable use:



Nice, sweet Thieaudio cable too  Those JDS Labs stack ic cables are da bomb Got no less than 5 of them on rigs now


----------



## Gédéon Molle

_WM1A - PLUSSOUND Poetic - EM32_


----------



## chichaphile (Mar 21, 2021)

Pause 👑


----------



## RONJA MESCO

F700 said:


> DTR1 / Plussound EXO Gold-platted Copper cable / Romi BX2+ amp / Romi Zero 4.4mm Cable / Semi-self tuned CIEM from P-EAR-S Audio (UT-3) = my dope


I like this!


----------



## F700

RONJA MESCO said:


> I like this!


So do I 😂


----------



## F700

chichaphile said:


> Pause 👑


These SA6 shells, omg, so nice


----------



## chichaphile

F700 said:


> These SA6 shells, omg, so nice


💖


----------



## F700

chichaphile said:


> 💖


As I told you a month ago, if you sell these SA6, for any reason, I am the one. Yes, I am vain and biased, but it’s ok. Your SA6 is imo by far the best looking IEM the industry has ever manufactured.


----------



## F700 (Mar 22, 2021)

Testing interconnect tonight


----------



## thesheik137

F700 said:


> As I told you a month ago, if you sell these SA6, for any reason, I am the one. Yes, I am vain and biased, but it’s ok. Your SA6 is imo by far the best looking IEM the industry has ever manufactured.


Even more than the faceplates, I enjoy the internals view. High quality and insulated internal wiring is rare, even for totl items.


----------



## chef8489

Crappy pic but here is the A&K se100 with westone es60.


----------



## Podster




----------



## chichaphile

F700 said:


> As I told you a month ago, if you sell these SA6, for any reason, I am the one. Yes, I am vain and biased, but it’s ok. Your SA6 is imo by far the best looking IEM the industry has ever manufactured.


yes Sir 😻


----------



## Podster

fokta said:


> Have a healthy breakfast, while streaming Radio through DAP...



It always amazes me how quickly ones iem becomes obsolete in this hobby, it's like lightspeed with Chi-Fi


----------



## Podster

Old T-Kings still thumping my drums


----------



## cadgers

Sony x Campfire Audio


----------



## Podster

My yards finally coming back so I'm headed out to cut it in my "Nutty Lawn Mowing" rig


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## OspreyAndy

AB amplification goodness on the move....


----------



## Podster

LoToo.....bs  Oh Shure


----------



## Podster

More Old Skool today


----------



## cadgers

Sony x Sony


----------



## riverground

chichaphile said:


> Pause 👑


I still gotta hear the SA6 someday. But your SA6 faceplates are always so stunning to look at.


----------



## Podster

I find this a phenomenal setup if one still prefers BT with cable


----------



## OspreyAndy

Late into the game....but totally digging this LG V35 sound.....


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Meze Rai Solo.


----------



## fokta

Podster said:


> It always amazes me how quickly ones iem becomes obsolete in this hobby, it's like lightspeed with Chi-Fi


Time does fly... 
well we just cherish the day then.. 
TGIF...


----------



## Bax1020

DX300 looking much nicer with the tpu case


----------



## fokta




----------



## Rupreht




----------



## Tiax




----------



## Podster

Once again you don't have to spend a fortune to get a great listen, got a whopping $39 tied up here  Is it an SP2000 w/Oriolus Traillii (oh hail no) but then again we are talking a $10K difference minimum (in cost) may not give you that much more enjoyment especially if ones looking at their bank balance while listening LOL


----------



## Podster (Mar 26, 2021)

Even crazier is I only have $88 tied up in this monster rig


----------



## Tiax

Super portable and comfortable


----------



## Kundi

Tiax said:


> Super portable and comfortable


Might have to break out the W30's!


----------



## Podster

Kundi said:


> Might have to break out the W30's!



Tiax still has you by 50  jk Kundi


----------



## povidlo

... Diana V2 slayers


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Podster




----------



## gazzington

povidlo said:


> ... Diana V2 slayers


With eq they are very good for the money


----------



## pv815 (Mar 28, 2021)

Shanling M8 + Dunu SA6 = sonic bliss 

The M8 seems to make all my headphones and iems sound good but the Dunu SA6 definitely stand out.


----------



## jmills8

pv815 said:


> Shanling M8 + Dunu SA6 = sonic bliss
> 
> The M8 seems to make all my headphones sound good but the Dunu SA6 definitely stand out.


Headphones or iems ?


----------



## pv815

jmills8 said:


> Headphones or iems ?


Oops, Both headphones and iems


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

UM Mest.


----------



## cadgers

Happy Hour Head-Fi


----------



## Richsvt

@cadgers Cheers to you. I have not had that one but love the hazy beer. There are so many local brewers. Awesome to have the vast choices.


----------



## Podster (Mar 28, 2021)

I love new beers, sometimes tricky to get right but spot on when they do😁 All about when capped, on new beer when you miss it 5 days either side you can end up with negative results!

@pv815 Shanling has always been my favorite house sounds and the M8 must be awesome  The SA is beautiful, that one of @chichaphile 's is to die for





M2 is still me favorite DAP ever, not the best UI but form factor is perfect imo


----------



## subguy812

cadgers said:


> Happy Hour Head-Fi


Not sure why you aren't drinking Trillium though....


----------



## Podster

subguy812 said:


> Not sure why you aren't drinking Trillium though....



Sign me up for a cold case (not the crime type) of those tasty Irish Stouts  

Getting the day started with the Q Devils setup


----------



## cadgers

subguy812 said:


> Not sure why you aren't drinking Trillium though....



That IS Trillium though.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## subguy812 (Mar 29, 2021)

cadgers said:


> That IS Trillium though.


Hehe....love their stuff


----------



## Richsvt

I'm looking to make a visit to Treehouse soon, that is some fine craft beer. Nothing better than sitting back and having great tunes playing while sipping on some serious suds.


----------



## subguy812

I only visit Boston occasionally. I sat sipping Trillium's one day while formatting a review, simply wonderful.


----------



## jltimp

eddie0817 said:


> My 2021 Q1 IEMs collections
> 
> https://eddie0817.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/2021年q1-iem耳機收藏-49支/
> 
> ...


How do you like the 4+2? Considering these for my next pair.


----------



## blackgreen15

sounds nice with Herb Alpert


----------



## Barndoor (Mar 31, 2021)

Today's flavor is my new KZ DQ6. Tried with my various daps. Synergy with Colorfly C4 using 75ohm adapter is awesome.


----------



## Rupreht




----------



## jmills8

Barndoor said:


> Today's flavor is my new KZ DQ6. Tried with my various daps. Synergy with Colorfly C4 using 75ohm adapter is awesome.


Back in 2008 I bought that , put it in my pocket and blew my ears off cause the volume slid to full.


----------



## Scorpio1957

A glorious day here in  the U.K., time to chill out and listen 🎧 to some cool music while still in partial lockdown. Enjoy your music everyone  and keep safe you and your families.


----------



## gazzington

Scorpio1957 said:


> A glorious day here in  the U.K., time to chill out and listen 🎧 to some cool music while still in partial lockdown. Enjoy your music everyone  and keep safe you and your families.


Really cool portable rigs and really nice views mate


----------



## Scorpio1957

gazzington said:


> Really cool portable rigs and really nice views mate


Hi Gaz,

I have nearly finished your SD Card, I will probably post it back you recorded delivery 🚚 onTuesday if that’s okay with you. You have roughly 8,885 tracks , 673 Albums and DSD of 886, you have 3.88 GB left on your card, how much space do you want me to leave on it?


----------



## gazzington

Wow that sounds great mate. I’m not using that card for anything else. Feel free to fill the last few gb if you like  
Regards
Gaz


----------



## Scorpio1957

gazzington said:


> Wow that sounds great mate. I’m not using that card for anything else. Feel free to fill the last few gb if you like
> Regards
> Gaz



Okay, will do, have a great Easter weekend when it eventually comes.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Closed back planar on the move....


----------



## zen87192

Finally my set up was put together today with the arrival of my C9.... 
Hooked to an N6ii with A02 via a ledzep Custom Silver I.C. and playing through Sundara's... Absolute bliss....


----------



## Arghavan

Scorpio1957 said:


> A glorious day here in  the U.K., time to chill out and listen 🎧 to some cool music while still in partial lockdown. Enjoy your music everyone  and keep safe you and your families.


Ah... AK380Cu … the holy grail of DAP design. I hope AK revives this with better internals and display.


----------



## Curtisvill

New A&K SP2000, 64 Audio Tia via 64 Audio Premium Silver cable, and Effect Audio balanced adapter. The sound is absolutely sublime.


----------



## stasprof

blackgreen15 said:


> sounds nice with Herb Alpert


Walkman is still kickin'! What deck to you use to record your tapes?


----------



## stasprof

Scorpio1957 said:


> A glorious day here in  the U.K., time to chill out and listen 🎧 to some cool music while still in partial lockdown. Enjoy your music everyone  and keep safe you and your families.


Chord + DC - can't go wrong with these two!


----------



## blackgreen15

stasprof said:


> Walkman is still kickin'! What deck to you use to record your tapes?


Sony TC-WE305.  Does the job ok.


----------



## Marat Sar (Apr 1, 2021)

That's SP2000 in custom Valentium case (crocodile leather)






Quick question -- I'm thinking of turning this into a stack with Cayin C9. Does anyone have any good recommendations/links to rubber bands to keep it together? Extra good if they're... you know, cool hifi branded bands


----------



## blackgreen15

Marat Sar said:


> That's SP2000 in custom Valentium case (crocodile leather)
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question -- I'm thinking of turning this into a stack with Cayin C9. Does anyone have any good recommendations/links to rubber bands to keep it together? Extra good if they're... you know, cool hifi branded bands


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...-portable-headphone-amplifier.943135/page-115 

see this post:

Post #1,721 of 2,579


----------



## zen87192 (Apr 2, 2021)

A simple little fix for me to do today. Noticed after a few hours of use the C9 and N6ii became warm.
So I affixed four small self adhesive clear rubber pads on each unit to lift the N6ii up and to the bottom of the C9. This allows air movement to the two units and also protects the units from scratching each other.
In addition, this prevents small movements when stacked causing the units to slip off. It's ideal and now I can listen without worrying about the slightest of movements bringing the units crashing down.


----------



## jmills8

zen87192 said:


> A simple little fix for me to do today. Noticed after a few hours of use the C9 and N6ii became warm.
> So I affixed four small self adhesive clear rubber pads on each unit to lift the N6ii up and to the bottom of the C9. This allows air movement to the two units and also protects the units from scratching each other.
> In addition, this prevents small movements when stacked causing the units to slip off. It's ideal and now I can listen without worrying about the slightest of movements bringing the units crashing down.


The warmer the better it sounds , but if you prefer less hot and less great sound then feeling better is better.


----------



## zen87192

jmills8 said:


> The warmer the better it sounds , but if you prefer less hot and less great sound then feeling better is better.




Is this possibly true. I'm now beginning to think the same way as my home Tube Amp works in the same way.... The N6ii and C9 still warm up nicely but do not get overtly hot which has been an item of concern with the C9.


----------



## zen87192

Dwelling on this in my non professional mind.... They N6ii and C9 would always reach their optimal temperatures of operation after an amount of time. My solution allows for this optimal temperature to be kept constant without allowing the units to overheat excessively. Just my mad five minutes of thought and OCD coming in to play 😂


----------



## Podster




----------



## 1TrickPony

Podster said:


>


Opus amped... is AMPED!


----------



## Podster

1TrickPony said:


> Opus amped... is AMPED!



Yes, indeed it is overkill but I'm usually running my Senn 650's on it  Same with this one


----------



## 1TrickPony

Podster said:


> Yes, indeed it is overkill but I'm usually running my Senn 650's on it  Same with this one



Oh don't get me wrong,  Opus amped is really good!  Everything just gets better!


----------



## Podster

1TrickPony said:


> Oh don't get me wrong,  Opus amped is really good!  Everything just gets better!


Indeed that is true especially for home speakers and transient demands, been doing audio since I was 10 years old and thats been 55 years now LOL

I’ve seen more speakers destroyed by nasty under powered amps its not amusing! Lack of good quality power and the nasty distortion it can create is a speakers worst enemy but of course that’s just this old coots opinion As a matter of fact I’ve found it better to have a quality amp with more power than a speakers recommended wattage than the opposite


----------



## Scuba Devils

Endgame for the foreseeable future!


----------



## jmills8

Scuba Devils said:


> Endgame for the foreseeable future!


Next week


----------



## feverfive

jmills8 said:


> Next week


LOL, yep...the only way I'd ever believe someone has reached endgame is if they delete their head-fi account and never come back.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Mason 3.


----------



## cadgers

Sony x 64 Audio x Pavement Coffee


----------



## phthora




----------



## Podster (Apr 2, 2021)

feverfive said:


> LOL, yep...the only way I'd ever believe someone has reached endgame is if they delete their head-fi account and never come back.



LOL, still questionable 

Here's an oldie but goody





U2 30GB Classic (In a Yo-Tank), ALO LOD, JDS C421 w/Havi B3 Pros


----------



## zen87192

Excellent! Nice to see they are still going...


----------



## feverfive

Podster said:


> LOL, still questionable
> 
> Here's an oldie but goody
> 
> ...


Hey, if that's seriously your "endgame" with nothing newer and shiner, props to ya'!  Otherwise, I have some old stuff too, hahahaha.  Doesn't make it endgame, however.


----------



## zen87192

I'm afraid this isn't my endgame... but I still go back to it for old times sake when I get new headphones or IEM's to hear capabilities and comparisons between old and new. 
My shinier item is this.....


----------



## Damz87




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## gerelmx1986

Sony IER-M7 + Sony NW-A25


----------



## subguy812 (Apr 3, 2021)

The source is A&K SP2000


----------



## zen87192

Hi subguy812, what are those Valkyrie MK2's like? I was looking at those vs UM Mest MK2.Cheers!


----------



## subguy812 (Apr 3, 2021)

zen87192 said:


> Hi subguy812, what are those Valkyrie MK2's like? I was looking at those vs UM Mest MK2.Cheers!


I will be completing a full review in the very near future. I will say that the shell has been upgraded to the ODIN shell, more room for the upgraded W9+ driver. Also, they utilize EIVEC - Empire Intelligent Variable Electrostatic Control Technology and it appears to provide coherency. The estats have energy but are not sharp like estats in the past. They are V-shaped, but the bass does not bleed into the mids, which in a V-shape could cause veil. The upper mids do have lift. The bass is spectacular, deep, snappy and plenty of rumble. Musical and energetic.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Solaris SE and Dunu Hulk.


----------



## Chops

HiBy R5 Saber running Qobuz & Tidal > BGVP DM8's & JayBird Vista's.


----------



## Gavin C4

luxury and precision now makes really good portable player. The UI and smoothness of their custom OS has improved significantly.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## lmf22

Sony WM1A and UM Mest MKII. (Had the WM1A for a while. Recently got the Mest MKII and loving it!)


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## OspreyAndy

A relic from the past, old meets new. The MiniBox E+ is a beast of audio nirvana, makes me question my desire to setup a desktop rig.....


----------



## hottyson




----------



## Podster

lmf22 said:


> Sony WM1A and UM Mest MKII. (Had the WM1A for a while. Recently got the Mest MKII and loving it!)


 Now that's what I call being Mest-Up in a good way  

With 5-6 DAPS now plus 4-5 AMPS I just can't seeing buying any new stuff when all these seem to still give me great pleasure Not too mention it keeps my suds funds in the good stuff

Here's a little mash-up rig for sure Cayin N3, Jazz Amp w/KZ DT5's


----------



## niotio910

lmf22 said:


> Sony WM1A and UM Mest MKII. (Had the WM1A for a while. Recently got the Mest MKII and loving it!)


Is it the stock firmware?


----------



## thatoneheadphonedood

hottyson said:


>


Ah yes the sony mdr ex15ap


----------



## thatoneheadphonedood

Heres mine! (The akg’s are modded)


----------



## OspreyAndy (Apr 5, 2021)

thatoneheadphonedood said:


> Heres mine! (The akg’s are modded)


Great to see another modded K52.....they are illegally insanely good eh......I am bobbing my head to the tunes with K52 as I write this hahaha


----------



## thatoneheadphonedood

Yeah! They are so comfortable! I changed the drivers in mine because the other ones, the headphone jack was bad and i dont know how to solder things yet so i just set them in there and put the wires in a good spot.


----------



## OspreyAndy

thatoneheadphonedood said:


> Yeah! They are so comfortable! I changed the drivers in mine because the other ones, the headphone jack was bad and i dont know how to solder things yet so i just set them in there and put the wires in a good spot.


The story of my own ultra modded K52  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/akg-k52-from-36-to-360-performance-the-makeover-mods.957060/


----------



## lmf22

Podster said:


> Now that's what I call being Mest-Up in a good way


 I like that description!


----------



## lmf22

niotio910 said:


> Is it the stock firmware?


I'm using MrWalkman's Midnight firmware.


----------



## zen87192

OspreyAndy said:


> The story of my own ultra modded K52  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/akg-k52-from-36-to-360-performance-the-makeover-mods.957060/



Hi OspreyAndy! Loved reading that mod.of your K52's... Can anything be done with the K92's in your opinion?


----------



## OspreyAndy

zen87192 said:


> Hi OspreyAndy! Loved reading that mod.of your K52's... Can anything be done with the K92's in your opinion?


Thanks. From what I read, the K52, K72 and K92 all shared the same driver. How much different is the chassis I am not sure but they do look practically identical as such my mod approach may be relevant to K72 and K92 as well. Good luck!


----------



## Podster




----------



## Gavin C4 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## meomap

Gavin C4 said:


>


Oh my goodness. 
Let me ask my honey if I could borrow her jewelry cabinets to store my something....


----------



## jmills8

Top cable , not made anymore cause its too expensive and you broke.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> Top cable , not made anymore cause its too expensive and you broke.


So, you Broke or it Broke, Bro?


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Podster




----------



## nc8000




----------



## davidcotton

nc8000 said:


>


What customs?


----------



## nc8000

davidcotton said:


> What customs?


The original JH13 that I’ve had for 11 years


----------



## firesign

Gavin C4 said:


>


What is that cover? I want it


----------



## zyxxke

iRiver iHP-140 & Campfire Audio Solaris


----------



## Tex Irie




----------



## Podster

davidcotton said:


> What customs?



I bet that Kraftwerk really sound good on that rig too  

These B3's may be even older than your 13's and still bringing the goods as well I know, I know it's Wokei's fault I got carried away with the carbon fiber tape


----------



## Podster

Thursday Grab-N-Go


----------



## Barndoor

My latest iem for otg, tripowin tc-01 and plenue D


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Kundi

Bax1020 said:


>


Where is that cable from?


----------



## Bax1020

Kundi said:


> Where is that cable from?


The cable is from PW audio, 1960s 4 wire


----------



## myromeo

Bought the NW-A105 a friend. Size wise these two are absolutely perfect together, the NX1s almost disappears behind the Walkman. Sound wise with both the ZS10 Pro and XM4’s I’m very impressed, I’m not clued up on all the audiophile terms so would describe the impact of the amp as making the headphones sound less headphone like and more big speaker like. Soundstage is wider and sound has more impact. Very impressed. Next to do the documented mods to remove the sub 20hz dip.

Not. An. Audiophile. Just chasing a certain sound quality that I’m yet to achieve, I’m getting close!


----------



## CJG888

Ultra-compact setup 😀:


----------



## Podster




----------



## Aramaki




----------



## niotio910

wm1a + u12t


----------



## zyxxke

SE200 & SE


----------



## slex




----------



## nc8000




----------



## chef8489

zyxxke said:


> SE200 & SE


I keep seeing the se200 and wishing I had spent a bit more on the se200 over the se100. Paid around 900 for the se100 and now se200 are showing up around 1k.,


----------



## gazzington

nc8000 said:


>


The classic.  My fav combo too


----------



## chef8489

nc8000 said:


>


What case is that


----------



## nc8000

chef8489 said:


> What case is that


It’s called Dignis Attineo. Does no longer seem to be available from them but seems to be in stock here

https://www.minidisc.com.au/dignis-attineo-dap-iem-case


----------



## Podster

I've always thought this rig to look very Industrial/Professional looking plus it sounds really nice as long as you stay away from light ballast  The original NX1 had/has great power but terrible shielding


----------



## chef8489 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Levanter

chef8489 said:


> I keep seeing the se200 and wishing I had spent a bit more on the se200 over the se100. Paid around 900 for the se100 and now se200 are showing up around 1k.,



Where in the world did you see the SE200 going for $1k? Unless you meant used sales...


----------



## chef8489

Levanter said:


> Where in the world did you see the SE200 going for $1k? Unless you meant used sales...


Yes used.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Redcarmoose

Barndoor said:


> My latest iem for otg, tripowin tc-01 and plenue D





Aramaki said:


>



I love the TC-01, glad to finally see it making headway. Best in it’s price range if your into that style of signature, I think? Cheers!


----------



## firesign

OspreyAndy said:


>


What DAP is that?


----------



## OspreyAndy

firesign said:


> What DAP is that?


Cayin N3 Pro


----------



## Barndoor

Redcarmoose said:


> I love the TC-01, glad to finally see it making headway. Best in it’s price range if your into that style of signature, I think? Cheers!


My TC-01 are still burning in. So far not blown away by them. The soundstage is really narrow and I'm struggling with that. May improve with more hours on them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 11, 2021)

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/barndoor.440348/

It actually depends a little what you use as a source. Meaning with the Sony Walkman 1A they are fairly big in soundstage using Midnight Plus in the “J” region. The funny part is the bass was nice in 4.4mm but it was pointed out that the top frequencies at times are not clear. Like a cymbal strike was only a blast of air? The cymbals did not show the whole strike with the attack and delay? I did think I heard that. But now I can’t recreate that artifact? They are perfect! The best deal!

They totally need burn in, I think something like 75 hours.


----------



## Perepep




----------



## nc8000

How my compact travel rig travels in a Dignis Arca case


----------



## ecva




----------



## zen87192

Rack 'em, Stack 'em, Pack'em


----------



## Nostoi

(Trans)portable - i.e., room to room.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Some audioporn. 
DHC Clone Silver and Dita Dream.


----------



## Gavin C4

Bespoke services for portable players


----------



## Redcarmoose

Sony Walkman 1A in “J” region, Midnight Plus aftermarket firmware. Noble Audio Encore Universal IEM/ZENTOO 4wire cable.

Still love this!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Apr 13, 2021)

Oriolus DPS-L2 going for a analogue taste by smoothing out any sharp endges and beef up the vocals.


----------



## xand

🤣


----------



## jmills8

N8 , Arrow amp , TH900 does something the others dont.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> N8 , Arrow amp , TH900 does something the others dont.


I so want to her the white th900 to go with my red one


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> I so want to her the white th900 to go with my red one


Should be good. Red White and Blue.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Should be good. Red White and Blue.


Are you getting the c9?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> Are you getting the c9?


I ok with the N8 and Romi amp.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> I ok with the N8 and Romi amp.


Not sure if I need one either to be honest


----------



## BenKatz

xDSD + Campfire Audio Dorado 2020 - clutter free and "clean". 

Bluetooth on the go, wired @ the office.


----------



## zyxxke

xand said:


> 🤣


Wow, nice well-used Hi-Pro Realforce!


----------



## xand

zyxxke said:


> Wow, nice well-used Hi-Pro Realforce!



Haha yes that's exactly what the keyboard is. Didn't realise it was so distinctive!


----------



## fokta (Apr 14, 2021)

What a lovely day... all of this gear have tonality that I like

although I can say the controversy one have the technicalities that I like...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> What a lovely day... all of this gear have tonality that I like
> 
> although I can say the controversy one have the technicalities that I like...


----------



## zen87192

fokta said:


> What a lovely day... all of this gear have tonality that I like
> 
> although I can say the controversy one have the technicalities that I like...


I see you've got some Focal Clear Mg's running off your DAP... how does it sound?  I've got some en route to me...


----------



## fokta (Apr 14, 2021)

@jmills8
is that planar version?
Not my kind of taste...



zen87192 said:


> I see you've got some Focal Clear Mg's running off your DAP... how does it sound?  I've got some en route to me...


The demo is still under Burn in period...
so this is based on what I heard on site.
Overall tone is warm, somehow I find the mid bass is tighter then Elear, but not as tight precision as Utopia, IMO.
I had tried Original Clear, and somehow I remember that it was more neutral then MG version... IMO...
When I tried this, I was still under impression of Verrite Open... and somehow hoping that the soundstage was like it, well, I stopped at that time... hehehe.. will try again someday.

Aside from sound, I like the finishing touch... all feels so premium... so Luxury, eye catching.... Lovely...


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> @jmills8
> is that planar version?
> Not my kind of taste...
> 
> ...


Old dynamic driver Sony.


----------



## zen87192

fokta said:


> @jmills8
> is that planar version?
> Not my kind of taste...
> 
> ...


Fab.. thanks for your thoughts.
I'm hoping that played through the C9 the Focal Mg's will take on an even better sound.


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Old dynamic driver Sony.


Aaaaa... now I get the picture why... 

Soundwise technicalities somehow between VO & MG, I can't believe it myself.. well that's my thoughts... 
Never try the Sony one.... 
If I recall MDR Z1r is a bit bloated bass for my taste. IMO... 
Hope can try the old sony driver....


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Apr 14, 2021)

jmills8 said:


> Old dynamic driver Sony.



The true King and Lord, R10 😎😁
The Legend


----------



## Rockwell75




----------



## zyxxke

xand said:


> Haha yes that's exactly what the keyboard is. Didn't realise it was so distinctive!


I was a keyboard-nerd before joining audiophile


----------



## jmills8

zyxxke said:


> I was a keyboard-nerd before joining audiophile


But still a nerd. 😎


----------



## zyxxke

Addicted to the curves of my A&K


----------



## Fabaaroan




----------



## soundblast75

Trumpos Digitalis😉😁


----------



## jmills8

On the go , I mean on the go working in Hong Kong with Cowon dap and TH900.


----------



## xand

I found a better case!


----------



## Senni

New Mini Rack.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Senni said:


> New Mini Rack.


So it's like a Valet parking slots for transportable rig


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Mini Mest.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Damz87

Gavin C4 said:


>


Nice cable! Is that a Leo II/Ares II? If so, what are your thoughts/impressions of it? I had a similar one:


----------



## firesign

Damz87 said:


> Nice cable! Is that a Leo II/Ares II? If so, what are your thoughts/impressions of it? I had a similar one:


Nice setup!

What is that DAP?


----------



## Gavin C4

Damz87 said:


> Nice cable! Is that a Leo II/Ares II? If so, what are your thoughts/impressions of it? I had a similar one:







A slightly different flavour of bespoke services. With Mars and Leo OG


----------



## Damz87

firesign said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> What is that DAP?


That’s an iBasso DX220 Max


----------



## subguy812

My listen today...TH900 ---- SP2000 ---- Artic Cable Fusion


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


> My listen today...TH900 ---- SP2000 ---- Artic Cable Fusion


Modded


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> Modded


Yes


----------



## Blanchot

jmills8 said:


> On the go , I mean on the go working in Hong Kong with Cowon dap and TH900.



Forgive me if this sounds stupid, but what is that cable on the bottom right?


----------



## jmills8

Blanchot said:


> Forgive me if this sounds stupid, but what is that cable on the bottom right?


A tiny amp with you can boost only the sub bass or mid bass or full bass or boost treble.


----------



## Blanchot (Apr 18, 2021)

jmills8 said:


> A tiny amp with you can boost only the sub bass or mid bass or full bass or boost treble.


But from what I understand Cowons don't have a dedicated line out?


----------



## jmills8

Blanchot said:


> But from what I understand Cowons don't have a dedicated line out?


Doesnt need one , I did the same with every totl dap. But a Cowon does have a line out to use a hugo.


----------



## soundblast75

Bx2Plus is here, love it with Mest2


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Why hello there beautiful 😉 

Glad to see another Wraith owner on here.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

fokta said:


> What a lovely day... all of this gear have tonality that I like
> 
> although I can say the controversy one have the technicalities that I like...


...good to see some FRANKENSTACKS out there...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> Why hello there beautiful 😉
> 
> Glad to see another Wraith owner on here.


Thanks) 
Recently received them and completely satisfied. It remains to buy a DHC cable for them.


----------



## soundblast75

My Nirvana, the energy, fullness and aliveness of this set is what is my perfect combination of studio, live and luxury!☝️


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Thanks)
> Recently received them and completely satisfied. It remains to buy a DHC cable for them.


Which DHC cable are you looking to pair with the Wraith?


----------



## CJG888

Back to basics today:





Still sounds rather good.


----------



## CJG888

The HM-650 just needed a good charge and a fresh SD card (the old one had gone bad). Amplifier card is the „Minibox“.

The DT250-250 received new pads and foams, and a new DIY cable (Mogami 2893 with Amphenol 3.5mm plug).


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## fokta (Apr 23, 2021)

RONJA MESCO said:


> ...good to see some FRANKENSTACKS out there...





Mine is nothing compare this guy from U.K.Studio... lunatic in stacks...

edit : his hording issued....


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Mine is nothing compare this guy from U.K.Studio... lunatic in stacks...
> 
> edit : his hording issued....


Grave yard , once could have bought a car or two.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

fokta said:


> Mine is nothing compare this guy from U.K.Studio... lunatic in stacks...
> 
> edit : his hording issued....


Dammmmmmmn son.... This is like 15 years of Frankenstacks in this pile. Alot of $ invested... I would've sold most of these off to get more gear already lol. You can only listen to so many stacks, before you have your favorites and others sit in the drawer.


----------



## Marat Sar

I love stacks. I'm calling it: 2021 is the year of the Return of the Stack. Get your C9 before they're sold out, boys, desktop level amplification in (trans)portable form. The combo is not yet FINISHED, of course -- still waiting for my Eletech interconnect and pigtail. But this is my current Stack-Boi:


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> Which DHC cable are you looking to pair with the Wraith?


I want a top Symbiote Elite. But I can only Clone Silver)) 
I listened to this cable, and the budget Symbiote SP3, and both showed a great result. Better than stock cable. In particular, on the control of bass and treble. 
So far the little problem is that now my Clone Silver has a mmcx connector, because I ordered it for my other headphones (Solaris, oBravo, Dita). So I'm thinking of ordering another Clone Silver with 2pins, or Symbiote Elite. If I have enough money.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## RONJA MESCO

Marat Sar said:


> I love stacks. I'm calling it: 2021 is the year of the Return of the Stack. Get your C9 before they're sold out, boys, desktop level amplification in (trans)portable form. The combo is not yet FINISHED, of course -- still waiting for my Eletech interconnect and pigtail. But this is my current Stack-Boi:


Exactly....Im with you on this. In the last six years, I have not been able to give up stacks....and its funny too, as you go along, there is a learning curve and a skill with putting em together, which makes them an awesome subset of the audiophile world.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Damz87 said:


> Nice cable! Is that a Leo II/Ares II? If so, what are your thoughts/impressions of it? I had a similar one:


For some reason I used to think that DX   was super gigantic...but shockingly, it seems so much smaller that I thunk.


----------



## jmills8

2.5


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I want a top Symbiote Elite. But I can only Clone Silver))
> I listened to this cable, and the budget Symbiote SP3, and both showed a great result. Better than stock cable. In particular, on the control of bass and treble.
> So far the little problem is that now my Clone Silver has a mmcx connector, because I ordered it for my other headphones (Solaris, oBravo, Dita). So I'm thinking of ordering another Clone Silver with 2pins, or Symbiote Elite. If I have enough money.


You should've sent it over to Effect Audio to be converted to ConX. 
I honestly should've sent more of my cables to get converted too tho.
I was only able to send my Sony Kimber cable and the Ares II. I should've sent in my Stormbreaker and Cleopatra as well.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Spending the weekend with newest addition to the family, ddHiFi Janus


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> You should've sent it over to Effect Audio to be converted to ConX.
> I honestly should've sent more of my cables to get converted too tho.
> I was only able to send my Sony Kimber cable and the Ares II. I should've sent in my Stormbreaker and Cleopatra as well.


Thanks. I thought about this option. It really combines mmcx and 2pin. However, I'm still not sure, because in fact it is a particle connector. Adapter, just more convenient. And that stops me. 
However, I also have Mason 3. And conX won't help them. Unfortunately. If it were 3 IEMs for one cable, I wouldn't hesitate. And so 2 in one is better, but still does not solve the problem completely. So I think you have to solve the problem "as an adult" - give to each IEMs their own cable.


----------



## cadgers

Happy Hour with the cat

Sony x Empire Ears x Zero Gravity Brewery


----------



## Scorpio1957

jmills8 said:


> Grave yard , once could have bought a car or two.


 I think he has a very serious problem and needs to see a Doctor pretty quick and be treated for his addiction!


----------



## Scorpio1957

cadgers said:


> Happy Hour with the cat
> 
> Sony x Empire Ears x Zero Gravity Brewery


Wow, either your gorgeous cat 🐈 is very thirsty or hungry, unfortunately my money is on them Empire Ears getting eaten very soon if you are not careful.


----------



## ThomasHK

cadgers said:


> Happy Hour with the cat
> 
> Sony x Empire Ears x Zero Gravity Brewery


Careful with Cats and cables... my cat destroyed a 100USD+ cable of mine recently  Bit straight through it ... razersharp teeth lol


----------



## alsorkin

RingingEars said:


> It seems (part XV) was getting a little congested...
> So we'll start fresh...


----------



## Vitaly2017

alsorkin said:


>




Is this the double helix cable I see on the hd800s? Did you reterminated the cable 🤔


----------



## alsorkin

Vitaly2017 said:


> Is this the double helix cable I see on the hd800s? Did you reterminated the cable 🤔


No this is one I purchased from another Head-fier that was used with the HD820 I also got from him.


----------



## torifile




----------



## jmills8

Cowon PL , IFI balanced amp , TH900 sounding great.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## fokta




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Solaris SE & Custom Skedra Ag/Pd/Cu/Au cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Devodonaldson

Redcarmoose said:


>


Looks like Someone likes Sony and BGVP


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## greenmac

Tip rolling


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


>


Those faceplates you have on the Arthur looks so pretty!


----------



## chef8489

Gavin C4 said:


>


Which player is that?


----------



## riverground

chef8489 said:


> Which player is that?


It’s the Luxury & Precision P6


----------



## Gavin C4

chef8489 said:


> Which player is that?





riverground said:


> It’s the Luxury & Precision P6



It is the upgraded version P 6 Pro


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> It is the upgraded version P 6 Pro


Nice!

If I had the original P6 as well, I’d go get it upgraded. While I’m a fan of the wooden back of the actual P6 Pro, the silver body of the P6 is quite the stunner.


----------



## lumdicks




----------



## Marat Sar (Apr 29, 2021)

Gavin C4 said:


>



Cable's EA Horus Octa, right. And the IEM -- the Bling Saint Laurent U22, world's first 22 driver IEM (12 of them electrostatic)? 

No, but, really, what is it?  Looks like an Oriolus with a very special face plate...


----------



## OspreyAndy

Took Sony Xperia Z5 > MiniBox E+ > Meze 99 Classics for a walk, not clunky at all


----------



## torifile

Like a Pokémon, this thing has reached its final form. I am happy with this design except that the cable bends a little more tightly around the loops than I’d like. It doesn’t seem to be a problem so I think I’ll leave it as is.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Tawek

my favorite combo Sony mdr ex500 + 1Z
 13mm dynamic driver


----------



## Scuba Devils




----------



## OspreyAndy

Sunny Sunday walk with my Chifi gears, JCally JM20 -> TRN SPC Cable -> ddHiFi Janus


----------



## Bax1020

Everyday carry...


----------



## musicinmymind

Bax1020 said:


> Everyday carry...



Which amp you have plugged in there?


----------



## riverground

musicinmymind said:


> Which amp you have plugged in there?


Looks to me like the FiiO Q3/THX.


----------



## povidlo

Bax1020 said:


> Everyday carry...


Gotta admit A105 works quite well feeding portable amps although there's no dedicated line-out mode.  

"Double-amping" is not an issue, might be in part due to walkman using a digital amplifier solution (S-Master HX) instead of a dedicated op-amp.


----------



## OspreyAndy

povidlo said:


> Gotta admit A105 works quite well feeding portable amps although there's no dedicated line-out mode.
> 
> "Double-amping" is not an issue, might be in part due to walkman using a digital amplifier solution (S-Master HX) instead of a dedicated op-amp.


And I can attest to this at least on Sony approach on this subject. My own Sony Xperia Z5 Compact is outright anemic sounding. However the output is clean and apparently with all enhancements turned off and set to max volume, serves as viable feed for an external amp which unlocks the true nature of quality which I regard as very satisfying


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

UM Mason 3+, UM Mason 3, EE Wraith, 64 Fourte.


----------



## Gavin C4

Get some nice case to hold your player and DAP


----------



## Bax1020

musicinmymind said:


> Which amp you have plugged in there?


It’s FiiO Q3 THX


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


>


Is.. i-is that an effect audio arthur O.O?!


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## riverground

Here was my EDC for the past few weeks while writing my review for it


----------



## fokta

Quite surprised by this underated DAP...


----------



## chef8489

Bad pic. I'll have to get one outside.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Barndoor

The new T5?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Yes.


Barndoor said:


> The new T5?


----------



## NickleCo

Haha! The gamble paid off very nicely. Only needed to slap some biflanges on the 3dd-ti and toggle hi gain on my trusty wm1a and voila it sounds great!


----------



## Kalnet101

An unlikely pairing.


----------



## jmills8

Kalnet101 said:


> An unlikely pairing.


Why ?


----------



## Kalnet101

jmills8 said:


> Why ?


Not a lot of FD5 users nowadays, and you don't see them pairing it with an A55!


----------



## jmills8

N8 4.4 to Romi Amp to Final Audio 8K Pro


----------



## PurpleCross




----------



## NickleCo

PurpleCross said:


>


Pretty cables!


----------



## OspreyAndy

My nirvana...


----------



## jmills8

OspreyAndy said:


> My nirvana...


Cayin with Fiio ?


----------



## lazner (May 6, 2021)

Just got a new toy for the upcoming weekend … custom plated Monarchs


----------



## NickleCo

jmills8 said:


> Cayin with Fiio ?


Cayin n6ii with shure kse1500 from the looks of it.


----------



## OspreyAndy

DatDudeNic said:


> Cayin n6ii with shure kse1500 from the looks of it.


Yes, that's my Cayin N6ii E02 and Shure KSE1500 with KSA1200 Energizer


----------



## lazner (May 7, 2021)




----------



## OspreyAndy

Reminiscing the days of old, stack em up!


----------



## NickleCo

Ive been scratching my head for hours as to why i can never take a good photo of these buggers. In person they look so nice but never in camera.


----------



## riverground

OspreyAndy said:


> My nirvana...


Wait… you can do balanced line-out to the KSE?


----------



## OspreyAndy

riverground said:


> Wait… you can do balanced line-out to the KSE?


The balanced output has been adapted for Single Ended feed by means of DIY custom interconnect I made myself. The idea is to use the 5th pole of 4.4 plug (normally unused) as a common ground. The -L and -R remain unconnected. Good thing is all Pentaconn 4.4 device actually have support for common ground for as long you can find the right plug for it. ddHiFi made some adapters to serve this purpose.


----------



## NickleCo (May 7, 2021)

riverground said:


> Wait… you can do balanced line-out to the KSE?


If you have the adapter it can. I used a balanced connection on the kse1500 before and it worked just like it did on 3.5.


----------



## riverground

DatDudeNic said:


> If you have the adapter it can. I used a balanced connection on the kse1500 before and it worked just like it did on 3.5.





OspreyAndy said:


> The balanced output has been adapted for Single Ended feed by means of DIY custom interconnect I made myself. The idea is to use the 5th pole of 4.4 plug (normally unused) as a common ground. The -L and -R remain unconnected. Good thing is all Pentaconn 4.4 device actually have support for common ground for as long you can find the right plug for it. ddHiFi made some adapters to serve this purpose.


Which adapters do u guys recommend? Not that I have a KSE right now but I’m planning on adding one to the collection in the future. 😂


----------



## OspreyAndy

riverground said:


> Which adapters do u guys recommend? Not that I have a KSE right now but I’m planning on adding one to the collection in the future. 😂


Shamelessly I would URGE you to get this? (DJ30a) from ddHiFi. If I haven't DIYed myself that IC I would have gotten this lovely adapter.





And yes, grab that KSE1500/1200! - best money spent ever IMO


----------



## 425455




----------



## NickleCo

riverground said:


> Which adapters do u guys recommend? Not that I have a KSE right now but I’m planning on adding one to the collection in the future. 😂


I can only speak from the pov of a kse1500 and not a kse1200. Any interconnect is fine with a 1500 since the 1500's energizer has a built in dac to it so it basically makes your dap/phone a transport (it will bypass its dac).


----------



## NickleCo

drlorks said:


>


Candy red and purple, love the playfulness of your photo!


----------



## 425455

lazner said:


>


Nice.  And awesome tunes you're playing there too!


----------



## 425455




----------



## MSA1133

The CFA Solaris sound heavenly through the M30 tubes!


----------



## mobbaddict

Less is more as they say...


----------



## thesheik137

M6pro->idsd BL->itsfit fusion


----------



## Perepep

My portable system in stationary mode


----------



## ian91




----------



## Nostoi

Lotoo PAW6K ---> Cayin C9 ---> JVC FW10000/Brise Audio Asuha Ref.2 ---> Dr. Pepper Zero =


----------



## Scuba Devils

Testing, testing... initial view, DUNU ZEN gave me a taste for single DD IEMs, this seems like an exciting step up - bass performance in particular.


----------



## cadgers

Sony x Oriolus x 64 Audio


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> Lotoo PAW6K ---> Cayin C9 ---> JVC FW10000/Brise Audio Asuha Ref.2 ---> Dr. Pepper Zero =


Nice setup. Is this your new Plussound interconnect? Which one is it? They have too many offerings


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> Nice setup. Is this your new Plussound interconnect? Which one is it? They have too many offerings


This is their X8 interconnect in silver plated copper, I think. Not new but I do have a juicy goody bag on the way from Plussound with some new toys.


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> This is their X8 interconnect in silver plated copper, I think. Not new but I do have a juicy goody bag on the way from Plussound with some new toys.


Great. Let me know what is inside your goody bag as soon as it arrives


----------



## meomap




----------



## israikc

Hello. Haven't postes here in ages but today seems like a good day.

Double amping because, why not?


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## SoLame




----------



## Nostoi

Sony WM-D6C with DR-W70 headphones, which are super unusual binaural earbuds with mics built into them....


----------



## DerekJMM

Nostoi said:


> Sony WM-D6C with DR-W70 headphones, which are super unusual binaural earbuds with mics built into them....


I remember having a pair of those headphones!

Cheers, Derek


----------



## Nostoi

DerekJMM said:


> I remember having a pair of those headphones!
> 
> Cheers, Derek


They actually don't sound awful. From what I can gather, they seemed to have come stock with the WM-R15. Not quite sure about the mic function, tho - so you can record and listen at the same time?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 13, 2021)

Walkman 1A/XBA-Z5/Kimber

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...s-in-ear-headphone.20347/reviews#review-25850


----------



## riverground

Redcarmoose said:


> Walkman 1A/XBA-Z5/Kimber


Nice touch with the Z1R tips


----------



## Redcarmoose

That is what they are!


----------



## israikc

Redcarmoose said:


> Walkman 1A/XBA-Z5/Kimber
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...s-in-ear-headphone.20347/reviews#review-25850


Quick question, what's the SQ difference on the XBA-Z5 balanced vs unbalanced?
I'm assuming you're running them balanced on that 1A


----------



## Redcarmoose

israikc said:


> Quick question, what's the SQ difference on the XBA-Z5 balanced vs unbalanced?
> I'm assuming you're running them balanced on that 1A


It’s mandatory really. The difference is just that there is a different amp in use with the Walkmans at 4.4mm. It is not that balanced is necessarily better? But just more power (in 4.4mm mode) with the Walkmans, hence bigger soundstage and tighter bass.


----------



## KPzypher

listening thru IE 300 while eagerly awaiting IE 900 to arrive at my doorstep.


----------



## feverfive

^^^  IE900 likewise has my interest....and it's weird to say that a $1,300 IEM seems like it could be a "bargain" but here we are, hahahaha.


----------



## XmnMetal (May 21, 2021)

My setup


----------



## Podster

Devodonaldson said:


> Looks like Someone likes Sony and BGVP


Yep, I've got the Ying to Red's Yang


----------



## NickleCo

Mhmm finally a picture worthy of its eccentric design.
Unique Melody 3DD-Ti


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## NickleCo

OspreyAndy said:


>


Those mmcx connector housing look swanky!


----------



## arbiter76

OspreyAndy said:


>


Im sorry but i have to ask.  Those look heavy.  Do you have to get into 6yo mode and oretend youre launching missiles off a destroyer and make rocket noises as you insert those into your ear? 😳😂😂


----------



## OspreyAndy

DatDudeNic said:


> Those mmcx connector housing look swanky!





arbiter76 said:


> Im sorry but i have to ask.  Those look heavy.  Do you have to get into 6yo mode and oretend youre launching missiles off a destroyer and make rocket noises as you insert those into your ear? 😳😂😂



LOL yep that's what it is. Me going Steampunk crazy and loving the rocket missile look and fantasy haha


----------



## feverfive

OspreyAndy said:


>



Ear missiles!!

I need to find a balanced cable for my ER4XR, but preferred finding angled/molded as I don't want the connected bit sticking straight out of my ear, but this pic is making me rethink it a bit.


----------



## OspreyAndy

feverfive said:


> Ear missiles!!
> 
> I need to find a balanced cable for my ER4XR, but preferred finding angled/molded as I don't want the connected bit sticking straight out of my ear, but this pic is making me rethink it a bit.


LOL. For a more civilized looking balanced cable you will need to go back to Etymotic and get the 2.5mm version they offer. I would recommend that as all of my balanced cables are 2.5mm terminated anyways. When I need to plug them in to 4.4mm balanced ports, I use ddHiFi adapter. Works perfectly


----------



## Damz87

Empire Ears Legend X SE / Effect Audio Leonidas II Octa / A&K SP2000


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## jeejack

M9 + Xduoo XD05 plus


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gavin C4

Everything I need for the day in this nice and compact package


----------



## Rupreht




----------



## Mellowship

More "transportable" than portable, a nice rig for Netflix and YouTube, with occasional music listening while the wife uses the main TV set for her shows...


----------



## slex




----------



## OspreyAndy

slex said:


>


LONG Live the Stacks!!!!!!


----------



## slex

OspreyAndy said:


> LONG Live the Stacks!!!!!!


😁AB+A+Tube.


----------



## Scuba Devils

My morning walking combination for the last week... wonderful.


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## zyxxke

iHP-140 & SE200


----------



## roogen123

(◍•ᴗ•◍)❤


----------



## gonzfi




----------



## cadgers

RIP Kentaro Miura


----------



## riverground

cadgers said:


> RIP Kentaro Miura


His art will forever be remembered.
I hope he somehow was able to write down how he wanted to end the manga to his editor.


----------



## Gavin C4

Premium Leather texture will definitely level  up your game.


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> Premium Leather texture will definitely level  up your game.


This looks so good! Do you have a link where to buy it?


----------



## fokta

Control business Trip... 

Stay safe & stay healthy... 

Simple setup plug & play... 





when its secure, lets get the big gun..


----------



## Gavin C4

riverground said:


> This looks so good! Do you have a link where to buy it?



Bought directly from VanNuys offical website


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> Bought directly from VanNuys offical website


I’ll definitely check it out! Thanks


----------



## OspreyAndy (May 21, 2021)

Massive Hifi sound gets more and more compact these days. These two tiny USB dongles of JCally JM20 and JA21 fully capable driving my 92 Ohm ER4SR with such fidelity that I don't miss not carrying my 500g DAP setup. Those tiny thing with 2 Vrms of coherent goodness


----------



## cprime

cadgers said:


> RIP Kentaro Miura


I think most fans are listening to that theme as it's so fitting for how they are feeling, me included.


----------



## blackgreen15

The all-weather rig


----------



## myromeo

Bought the NW-A105 and Topping NX1s a shiny aux cable to replace the stock topping one. No real reason other than it looks fancy. What can I say tho, A105 to NX1s to ZS10 Pro sounds blissful. Clean, clear, punchy. Very fun.


----------



## arbiter76

myromeo said:


> Bought the NW-A105 and Topping NX1s a shiny aux cable to replace the stock topping one. No real reason other than it looks fancy. What can I say tho, A105 to NX1s to ZS10 Pro sounds blissful. Clean, clear, punchy. Very fun.



Not saying the NX1 is a bad amp.  The NX4 amp section is better.  But the NX1 is ~$40 and smaller and still sounds great.


----------



## myromeo

arbiter76 said:


> Not saying the NX1 is a bad amp.  The NX4 amp section is better.  But the NX1 is ~$40 and smaller and still sounds great.


To be fair comparing a £20 amp to a £160 dac/amp isn’t exactly a fair comparison. The NX1s (modified with cap and switch bypass’) sounds great, very clean and no shift at any frequency.


----------



## arbiter76

myromeo said:


> To be fair comparing a £20 amp to a £160 dac/amp isn’t exactly a fair comparison. The NX1s (modified with cap and switch bypass’) sounds great, very clean and no shift at any frequency.



Yeah.  I know.  Recently picked up NX4 and then NX1 not too long afterwards.  I think I am more disappointed in the size of NX1 than sound.  More chance of hand cramps.  I also use the amp section of NX4 as much as the DAC too.  Don't mind me.  NX1 is a great value if you don't need DAC.


----------



## myromeo

arbiter76 said:


> Yeah.  I know.  Recently picked up NX4 and then NX1 not too long afterwards.  I think I am more disappointed in the size of NX1 than sound.  More chance of hand cramps.  I also use the amp section of NX4 as much as the DAC too.  Don't mind me.  NX1 is a great value if you don't need DAC.


Absolutely. The NX1s is exactly the same width as the NW-a105 so compliments it really well. Cleans the sound up a little, seems to have a lower noise floor. Do you by any chance use the NX4 with an iPhone? Curious as to what options exist for Apple high res.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (May 26, 2021)

oBravo erib-1a & Norne Audio Silvergarde SX


----------



## arbiter76

myromeo said:


> Absolutely. The NX1s is exactly the same width as the NW-a105 so compliments it really well. Cleans the sound up a little, seems to have a lower noise floor. Do you by any chance use the NX4 with an iPhone? Curious as to what options exist for Apple high res.


Nope.  LG G8X.  I am not sure what you mean by apple lossless options.  99% sure NX4 is compatible with iOS.  Even if not, the NX4 is a dac also so even finding a budget or midrange android  phone will get you where you need to go, maybe even simplifying the compatibility.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

DatDudeNic said:


> Ive been scratching my head for hours as to why i can never take a good photo of these buggers. In person they look so nice but never in camera.


They look like the head bone of the Minbari from the Babylon 5 sci-fi series.


----------



## feverfive

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> oBravo erib-1a & Norne Audio Solvergarde SX


----------



## firesign




----------



## Nostoi

Cayin N6ii/A02 - Cayin C9 - Fostex TH900ii = #RattNRoll


----------



## jmills8

Nostoi said:


> Cayin N6ii/A02 - Cayin C9 - Fostex TH900ii = #RattNRoll


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## slex

OspreyAndy said:


>


Why aint you going direct on the USB C?😁


----------



## OspreyAndy

slex said:


> Why aint you going direct on the USB C?😁


That's an adapter from C to Micro


----------



## slex

OspreyAndy said:


> That's an adapter from C to Micro


OIC😁


----------



## Sulbh

OspreyAndy said:


> Massive Hifi sound gets more and more compact these days. These two tiny USB dongles of JCally JM20 and JA21 fully capable driving my 92 Ohm ER4SR with such fidelity that I don't miss not carrying my 500g DAP setup. Those tiny thing with 2 Vrms of coherent goodness


Hi how is JM20 compared to JA21?


----------



## OspreyAndy

Sulbh said:


> Hi how is JM20 compared to JA21?


JM20 superior, better highs and lows extensions and micro details. JA21 a bit more intimate


----------



## Sulbh

OspreyAndy said:


> JM20 superior, better highs and lows extensions and micro details. JA21 a bit more intimate


From where did you buy JM20 its not available on aliexpress right now?


----------



## OspreyAndy

Sulbh said:


> From where did you buy JM20 its not available on aliexpress right now?


Got it from Shopee MY. Aliexpress has new stocks I heard 2 days ago. It was totally out of stock last week


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (May 27, 2021)

*Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX*
*Walkman 1Z
MrWalkman's Midnight Plus, Region "J"*
*BGVP DM6 Universal IEM


*


----------



## feverfive

Redcarmoose said:


> *Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX*
> *Walkman 1Z
> MrWalkman's Midnight Plus, Region "J"*
> *BGVP DM6 Universal IEM
> *



I don't know how you do it, but it seems that every new pic you post of your WM1A or -1Z, they seem to be entirely different/new devices...if that makes sense at all.  I really enjoy them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 27, 2021)

feverfive said:


> I don't know how you do it, but it seems that every new pic you post of your WM1A or -1Z, they seem to be entirely different/new devices...if that makes sense at all.  I really enjoy them.



Thank-you.
Well, at times they make the IEMs sound good. 4.4mm and the Aftermarket Firmware seem to do the trick? Probably the lighting is different each time? Lighting is 90% of it.


----------



## jmills8

Nice sounding set up


----------



## arbiter76

The other 10% are your ears.


----------



## stenog

jmills8 said:


> Nice sounding set up


Old Queensryche 👍😁. I grew up with this music!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Tybot




----------



## cadgers




----------



## blotmouse




----------



## Damz87




----------



## ian91




----------



## subguy812




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## ricthaman




----------



## chef8489

ricthaman said:


>


That's a great looking combo.


----------



## Nostoi

ian91 said:


>


You have a link for the Van Nuys C9/DAP case? Looks groovy.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## phthora (May 31, 2021)

The choice of song here is a nod to the fact that I did not think my DAP would be capable of driving these beasts well. I did indeed get that wrong. Great combo!


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## fokta




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Zambu

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


----------



## Rupreht




----------



## OspreyAndy

Portal to audio nirvana


----------



## jmills8

Cowon , BX2 , TH900


----------



## slex




----------



## Ohmboy

DX300.....


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jun 4, 2021)

Menu of the day fitted perfectly


----------



## soundblast75

I give this 10/10😊


----------



## OspreyAndy

Best way to find out is to hear them all. #donglemadness


----------



## kuutan

A throwback when I use to bring this to the office but now work at home.


----------



## Nostoi

kuutan said:


> A throwback when I use to bring this to the office but now work at home.


Nice. Miss my Fostex HP-V1.

How's the Black Dragon on the TH900?


----------



## kuutan

Nostoi said:


> Nice. Miss my Fostex HP-V1.
> 
> How's the Black Dragon on the TH900?


The HP-V1 was a nice experiment by fostex that died too soon. Wish they made it with a 1/4 inch port.

About the Black Dragon cable... I hope I don't open a can of worms by saying it offered warmer and better quality of sound... perhaps @jmills8 can answer that one better for us? But then again my black dragon has the hd600 plugs, which are reversed polarity when plugging in the fostex...

I will say the quality is better than stock cable. That 10ft stock cable just gets in the way for a work desk.


----------



## Nostoi

kuutan said:


> The HP-V1 was a nice experiment by fostex that died too soon. Wish they made it with a 1/4 inch port.
> 
> About the Black Dragon cable... I hope I don't open a can of worms by saying it offered warmer and better quality of sound... perhaps @jmills8 can answer that one better for us? But then again my black dragon has the hd600 plugs, which are reversed polarity when plugging in the fostex...
> 
> I will say the quality is better than stock cable. That 10ft stock cable just gets in the way for a work desk.


Exactly. The 3.5mm port on mine kept getting problems. 

I had a Black Dragon on order and then changed to Plussound for my TH900, but I can't help feel a little warmth would have been a good thing.


----------



## kuutan (Jun 6, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> Exactly. The 3.5mm port on mine kept getting problems.
> 
> I had a Black Dragon on order and then changed to Plussound for my TH900, but I can't help feel a little warmth would have been a good thing.


Man... my 3.5mm port had a problem and I learned to solder for the first time and botched it. It works but not without some issue now and then. Lucky it's built like a tank or else it'll be smashed...

I don't know about Plussound cables but if you can get a cable with the unique fostex plugs it'll be good. The bright side with hd600 plugs is you can use the cable for both hd600 and th900 but reverse polarity for the latter.

EDIT: Perhaps a little added warmth is good since some people have a problem with how bright the th900 is.


----------



## Nostoi

kuutan said:


> Man... my 3.5mm port had a problem and I learned to solder for the first time and botched it. It works but not without some issue now and then. Lucky it's built like a tank or else it'll be smashed...
> 
> I don't know about Plussound cables but if you can get a cable with the unique fostex plugs it'll be good. The bright side with hd600 plugs is you can use the cable for both hd600 and th900 but reverse polarity for the latter.
> 
> EDIT: Perhaps a little added warmth is good since some people have a problem with how bright the th900 is.


From what I gather, the only 3rd party cable maker who uses plugs that are flush with the cups are Arctic Cables. Whether these are stock Fostex, I don't know. Even the superior Furutech ones aren't flush.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita Dream and DHC Clone Silver.


----------



## NickleCo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Ahh im facing the same predicament with my stock UM cable, it has started to oxidize  so much for a $400 cable...


----------



## feverfive

phthora said:


> The choice of song here is a nod to the fact that I did not think my DAP would be capable of driving these beasts well. I did indeed get that wrong. Great combo!


O.K., I love that you're using an HD800S with a DAP!  I haven't had a desktop system in years, but when I did, a newly offered HD800S was one set of cans I had.  My listening habits/uses have changed drastically over the last 5+ years, but I still occasionally miss those cans.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DatDudeNic said:


> Ahh im facing the same predicament with my stock UM cable, it has started to oxidize  so much for a $400 cable...


Yes, I also don't buy cables that turn green or change color. With UM, I have not yet found needing custom cable.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hum Dolores, Whiplash TWgF20 and limited case Van Nuys x Dita.


----------



## jmills8

Here you go OCD audiophiles , 18K Gold and over 1.5 K Diamonds.


----------



## Scorpio1957

jmills8 said:


> Here you go OCD audiophiles , 18K Gold and over 1.5 K Diamonds.


Apparently they have a set in Harrods London on display, apparently they cost about $27,000 . Harrods did have a pair of Focal Utopia with diamonds costing £100,000


----------



## OspreyAndy

Powahhh


----------



## Podster (Jun 9, 2021)

kuutan said:


> A throwback when I use to bring this to the office but now work at home.



Or as Fred would say, "A little Dongle-Yaba-Daba-A-Do-Ya" 

I'll pull back a little on these rigs, running a <$200 Chi-Fi today and sounds pretty amazing






LOL, thought I was replying to Osprey


----------



## Damz87

Moondrop Blessing 2: Dusk / doctorjuggles king copper cable / L&P W2


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

iPhone 12 Pro Max - Qobuz
Camera Kit lightning - USB cable
THX Onyx DAC
Cheapo cable from Amazon
(Custom fit) Empire Ears Nemesis
+ Black electrical tape to prevent loss and to make it look more "rock n roll"


----------



## Pro-Jules

OspreyAndy said:


> Best way to find out is to hear them all. #donglemadness


Missing the wonderful THX Onyx (keeping) and the A&P W2 (Selling)


----------



## Pro-Jules

I am looking for the ultimate black.78mm 2pin to 3.5mm cable. (But not a thick cloth covered one) - durable plastic is fine. Any ideas?


----------



## fokta

New A&K SE180, great vocal exp, musical & Mellow...

Edit, At last, welcoming to 4.4TRRS...


----------



## chef8489

fokta said:


> New A&K SE180, great vocal exp, musical & Mellow...
> 
> Edit, At last, welcoming to 4.4TRRS...


Man that looks like a chunky monkey. Been thinking about upgrading my se100 sometime soon to either se200 or se180, but se180 looks a lot more chunky that the se100 or se200.


----------



## fokta

chef8489 said:


> Man that looks like a chunky monkey. Been thinking about upgrading my se100 sometime soon to either se200 or se180, but se180 looks a lot more chunky that the se100 or se200.


Yes.. a bit thicker then DX300, And quite heavier also..
soundwise, Futura sound will be bright compare to SE180 IMO.. dunno about SE200....


----------



## chef8489

fokta said:


> Yes.. a bit thicker then DX300, And quite heavier also..
> soundwise, Futura sound will be bright compare to SE180 IMO.. dunno about SE200....


Are you saying the se100 is on the brighter side of the se180?


----------



## fokta

chef8489 said:


> Are you saying the se100 is on the brighter side of the se180?


hmm, what I mean. by overall tonality wise, SE100 will felt brighter then SE180. 
Soundstage wise, SE100 will be wider then SE180. S180 will felt more Midcentric.


----------



## chef8489

fokta said:


> hmm, what I mean. by overall tonality wise, SE100 will felt brighter then SE180.
> Soundstage wise, SE100 will be wider then SE180. S180 will felt more Midcentric.


Thanks. I love my se100. Main reason I wanted to upgrade was the led on the se200 and the cor change in the interface. I was looking at the se180 because the 4.4 I used to use on my fiio m11. When it gets time to upgrade I'd love to get my hands on both and compare to my se100.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## brif




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

CA Solaris SE and Norne Audio Silvergarde SX.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## greenmac (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## gazzington

greenmac said:


>


What headphones are they?


----------



## Ohmboy

gazzington said:


> What headphones are they?


Look like Kennerton Magni's 🤷‍♂️


----------



## greenmac (Jun 13, 2021)

Ohmboy said:


> Look like Kennerton Magni's 🤷‍♂️


Yep

Kennerton Magni Limited Edition - Bog Oak & Karelian Birch Inlay (stabilized)

Sound magnificent out of c9


----------



## kel77




----------



## Ohmboy

kel77 said:


>


Dope as **** 🙌


----------



## fractus2




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT, EE Wraith, DHC Symbiote SP v3 and some audiodrugs)


----------



## EJD87

Dongles be damned, this is a wonderful sounding combo. HIFIMAN R2R2000 red with Technics EAH TZ700 (and an IEMatch+). So, so good.


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Jun 15, 2021)

kuutan said:


> A throwback when I use to bring this to the office but now work at home.


Damn son, a triple-stack beast after my own heart...this bad boy is noooice!!! Do you even have the Fostex anymore? You cant find em anywhere!!!


----------



## GotchaPine007

Damz87 said:


> Empire Ears Legend X SE / Effect Audio Leonidas II Octa / A&K SP2000


Sick cable ! Is it really worth the $2k??


----------



## Scuba Devils

MEST MKII with SednaEarfit Shorts and Han Sound Audio Nyx cable.


----------



## michaelsk

A throw back!


----------



## h1f1add1cted (Jun 17, 2021)

*FiiO M6* > Bluetooth LDAC > *Shanling M0* > USB Audio Out > *Chord Mojo* > *Custom Art Tora* (12 BA driver custom creation)


----------



## brif

New franken cable. I wanted a 4.4 cable for my Empyrean and wanted a project, so:

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08LGSK898
+
https://www.moon-audio.com/furutech-ft-610mf-r-high-performance-mini-xlr-connector-4-pins.html

Good budget match for Empyrean (yes I built a "cheap" cable for a 3 kilobuck headphone, it was fun).


----------



## thesheik137

h1f1add1cted said:


> *FiiO M6* > Bluetooth LDAC > *Shanling M0* > USB Audio Out > *Chord Mojo* > *Custom Art Tora* (12 BA driver custom creation)


What is the driver config of that IEM?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

thesheik137 said:


> What is the driver config of that IEM?


It's a 7 way design / 3 way soundtube with dual super-low, dual sub-low, single low-mid, dual mid-high, dual mid, single high, dual super high. It uses the Ei.XX bass units if you remember this Custom Art IEM. I also own the Custom Art Harmony 8.2 and this IEM is the "heavy/strong/bold" opposite sound tuning wise.


----------



## thesheik137

h1f1add1cted said:


> It's a 7 way design / 3 way soundtube with dual super-low, dual sub-low, single low-mid, dual mid-high, dual mid, single high, dual super high. It uses the Ei.XX bass units if you remember this Custom Art IEM. I also own the Custom Art Harmony 8.2 and this IEM is the "heavy/strong/bold" opposite sound tuning wise.


Very interesting, I'm sure it sounds great like any Custom Art creation.


----------



## h1f1add1cted (Jun 17, 2021)

thesheik137 said:


> Very interesting, I'm sure it sounds great like any Custom Art creation.



Yes Piotr is a true master of IEM tuning, hardly recommend, also awesome customer service/support.


----------



## mammal

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes Piotr is a true master of IEM tuning, hardly recommend, also awesome customer service/support.


Piotr is absolutely best, I met him in person at Canjam 2016 and stayed at his booth for 2 hours. Easy to talk to and genuinely happy to help you. Back then, I had acrylic Ei.XX from Massdrop that I wanted to upgrade to Harmony 8.2 (TOTL at the time) and he gave me a quote for the upgrade right there. A couple of weeks later, I ended up purchasing also Music One for sleeping with headphones, and they sounded very well considering they were their entry point model. Glad to read Custom Art is doing well and going strong!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Absolutly, my route was Music One CIEM > Harmony 8 Pro CIEM > Upgrade to Harmony 8.2 CIEM -> Reshell to universal fit Harmony 8.2 until now I still love the Harmony 8.2 no need to look further.


----------



## mammal

h1f1add1cted said:


> Absolutly, my route was Music One CIEM > Harmony 8 Pro CIEM > Upgrade to Harmony 8.2 CIEM -> Reshell to universal fit Harmony 8.2 until now I still love the Harmony 8.2 no need to look further.


What made you re-shell? I did the same, haha. My ear shape has changed and CIEM wasn't fitting me anymore and because of the pandemic, I could not get an ear impression made.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Haha exactly your reason just before pandemic


----------



## fractus2




----------



## michaelsk

My smallest portable


----------



## Hanesu




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## alan_g

Today's listening setup


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Scuba Devils




----------



## povidlo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Do you mind sharing a shot of your portable rig including the source?

Just IEMs picks should go here, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/show-off-your-iems-buds-and-accessories.945980, if I may suggest so.


----------



## ian91

My new pal for the road - the BL-A8


----------



## Nostoi

Cayin C9 - Cayin N6II/A02 - Brise  STR7-Ref - IE900


----------



## fokta




----------



## fokta

Other new toys appear...


----------



## slex




----------



## feverfive

Got my Senn IE 900 earlier this week, and really glad I took the plunge.  After years & years of hybrid IEMs, I love the coherency of this resolving, single DD set.  Also:  #DDbassforever


----------



## Damz87

feverfive said:


> Got my Senn IE 900 earlier this week, and really glad I took the plunge.  After years & years of hybrid IEMs, I love the coherency of this resolving, single DD set.  Also:  #DDbassforever


Beautiful! Can’t wait to hear it. How is it with the WM1A?


----------



## feverfive

Damz87 said:


> Beautiful! Can’t wait to hear it. How is it with the WM1A?


Really enjoying it using MRWalkman's FEv2 CFW.  So far, even though it is a relatively efficient set, I like using 4.4mm on high gain.


----------



## Rockwell75

My main these days...Shanling M8 => Eletech Prudence => CFA Dorado 2020


----------



## jmills8

Rockwell75 said:


> My main these days...Shanling M8 => Eletech Prudence => CFA Dorado 2020


A nice starter audio kit.


----------



## Rockwell75

jmills8 said:


> A nice starter audio kit.



It's turning out to be a finisher for me


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## slex

OspreyAndy said:


>


Wat dongles😆


----------



## OspreyAndy

slex said:


> Wat dongles😆


At that exact moment I was enjoying the JCally JM08c iOS on my iPhone 8, LOL


----------



## Scuba Devils

Staycation coming up, finally get to use this bag I bought months ago... with lots of cables just in case. I'm reluctant to put IEMs in it so they'll likely travel separately


----------



## Devodonaldson

Rockwell75 said:


> It's turning out to be a finisher for me


You running an m8 and he's calling it a starter kit 🤣. Running my Solaris, and my lcd-i4 off my Sony zx507. Been thinking about m8


----------



## Rockwell75

Devodonaldson said:


> You running an m8 and he's calling it a starter kit 🤣. Running my Solaris, and my lcd-i4 off my Sony zx507. Been thinking about m8



I assumed it was a knock at the CFA IEM.  There's a meme that they're "entry level fi"...which I personally disagree with.  You should definitely consider the M8...your Solaris will thank you


----------



## jmills8

Devodonaldson said:


> You running an m8 and he's calling it a starter kit 🤣. Running my Solaris, and my lcd-i4 off my Sony zx507. Been thinking about m8


Thats a on the go on a rainy day gear. If they get wet no biggy.


----------



## Devodonaldson

jmills8 said:


> Thats a on the go on a rainy day gear. If they get wet no biggy.


You talking the iems or the m8? If you have $1500 for your "ok if it gets wet" stuff, congrats,  and I hope to get there some day. I have a few "not worried about them" iems, but no dap like that 😁.


----------



## jmills8

Devodonaldson said:


> You talking the iems or the m8? If you have $1500 for your "ok if it gets wet" stuff, congrats,  and I hope to get there some day. I have a few "not worried about them" iems, but no dap like that 😁.


The whole set up. Still can sound great.


----------



## ranfan (Jun 28, 2021)

Like caramel candy 











Sound is stunningly gorgeous on the M6 Pro 21. So well-balanced and great all round. Technically not far behind the warmer M8 to my ears. It's more neutral, and clearer especially up top is more refined, whilst the M8 focuses more on its low end and its note density/definition, making it sound more musical somewhat emotional. The M6 Pro 21 on the other hand sounds less colored and clearer, but at the same time better control in the upper frequency

The pairing with Isabellae is absolutely amazing 😍 Bass is tighter, and layering is so much more meticulous. Loving it so far


----------



## firesign

My treasures...


----------



## fokta

The new Blueish CEMA 175...


----------



## cadgers

Keeping the DX300 train going.

64 Audio x Effect Audio x iBasso


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hifiman R2R2k & UM Mason 3 on Skedra custom Cu/Au/Ad/Pd cable.


----------



## gorogituloh

slex said:


>


You can use 3,5mm on Pee51 as line out?


----------



## slex

gorogituloh said:


> You can use 3,5mm on Pee51 as line out?


Its 2V out naturally , I pick PEE51 for this purpose.☺️


----------



## gorogituloh

slex said:


> Its 2V out naturally , I pick PEE51 for this purpose.☺️


Ah ic. I was wondering if I could do same thing with LP W2.


----------



## slex

gorogituloh said:


> Ah ic. I was wondering if I could do same thing with LP W2.


Oh, not sure. Perhaps you can head over W2 thread.☺️


----------



## NickleCo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Hifiman R2R2k & UM Mason 3 on Skedra custom Cu/Au/Ad/Pd cable.


I see you finally changed cables on the masons!


----------



## Nostoi

Lotoo Paw6K - Brise Audio ASUHA Ref.2 - JVC HA-FW1500.


----------



## AnakChan

Today's high quality audio rig consists of the Apple iPhone 12 Pro Max driving the Sega iDog via ALO Audio's Super Cotton interconnects. Not certain if @KB approves of such use of his high end and extremely refined IC this way.


----------



## GotchaPine007 (Jul 1, 2021)

I found my end game I guess... for now 
Empire ears Odin + A&K SP2000 SS Onyx Black


----------



## jeejack (Jul 1, 2021)

R2+Q3+DIY 300 ohm balanced earbud


----------



## noplsestar

LPGT ti -> Romi Audio Zero cable -> Stellia -> bliss


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT & Dita Dream XLS with Double Helix Symbiote Elite 19.


----------



## F700 (Jul 1, 2021)

The good old Calyx M with the very surprising Oriveti O400 and the Satin Audio 10 braid Hyperion. Music sounds as it should be to me.


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> LPGT ti -> Romi Audio Zero cable -> Stellia -> bliss


End of the road mate! 🤟


----------



## gonzfi

Temporary end game....


----------



## Marshall95

blazinblazin said:


> Currently rocking this~
> Beautiful both looks and sound.


What are those headphones?


----------



## jmills8

Marshall95 said:


> What are those headphones?


Very common in HK , they are created in Japan and Hong Kong.


----------



## firesign

Marshall95 said:


> What are those headphones?



Acoustune is a very well known brand.
http://acoustune.com/


----------



## nymz

First real portable setup. Entry-fi


----------



## GotchaPine007

These are beautiful IEM, how do they sound?


----------



## nymz

GotchaPine007 said:


> These are beautiful IEM, how do they sound?



Well, considering I'm new to the game, consider my opinion with a grain of salt  this is my first portable setup and has been for 2 months. 

They are warmish balanced (slight v-shape). Sub bass focused, low mid bass, great energetic treble (non fatiding, i'm sensible), great mids and vocals. Soundstage and imaging are good. 

They are great for eletric guitars, bass guitars, vocals, kick drums and high hats/cymbals. Runs my library very well, all kinds of music apart from metal and rap. 

One of the best recs for 300$ range. They are very tip sensitive tho, need to be rolled. Also I dont really belive in cables, but the stock one is bad soundwise. You really see the sound open when you change it.


----------



## gazzington

gonzfi said:


>


Which obravo iems are they?


----------



## Tawek

gazzington said:


> Which obravo iems are they?


Eamt 1c


----------



## redguardsoldier (Jul 4, 2021)

My humble Sony A55 (Mr. Walkman modded) & Whizzer HE01 with self-made leather case


----------



## gazzington

redguardsoldier said:


> My humble Sony A55 (Mr. Walkman modded) & Whizzer HE01 with self-made leather case


That case is really cool. Perfect portable set up


----------



## audionewbi

slex said:


>


I was close to buying the MPH-06 pro, can I ask how this amp sounds?


----------



## slex

audionewbi said:


> I was close to buying the MPH-06 pro, can I ask how this amp sounds?


I will take my MG-2 / Sparkos opamps over this but almost doubling the price. Sound is alright depending on source matching. A plus is that it have a safety power protection and gain switches.


----------



## jmills8

slex said:


> I will take my MG-2 / Sparkos opamps over this but almost doubling the price. Sound is alright depending on source matching. A plus is that it have a safety power protection and gain switches.


Sometimes buying cheaper ends up being expensive.


----------



## slex

jmills8 said:


> Sometimes buying cheaper ends up being expensive.


😁Bought this for casual listening. No big deal.


----------



## musicinmymind

slex said:


> I will take my MG-2 / Sparkos opamps over this but almost doubling the price. Sound is alright depending on source matching. A plus is that it have a safety power protection and gain switches.



Is MG-2 and amp?

Can you give me link, looking for an Portable amp for HD800


----------



## slex

musicinmymind said:


> Is MG-2 and amp?
> 
> Can you give me link, looking for an Portable amp for HD800


Sure, here you go! Btw, i dun have Chord Hugo 2 to compare!😁
https://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?fid=124&tid=2534266


----------



## slex

musicinmymind said:


> Is MG-2 and amp?
> 
> Can you give me link, looking for an Portable amp for HD800


This is my actual set, stock being replaced by Sparkos SS3601 ( single )


----------



## slex

You can skip the optional opamps offered. Go for the basic and all-in for the Sparkos Opamps.


----------



## musicinmymind

slex said:


> You can skip the optional opamps offered. Go for the basic and all-in for the Sparkos Opamps.



Thanks, will order one and update my findings once I have it.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## jmills8

Redcarmoose said:


>


All rounder , but a master to none.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Well, it’s true that it’s well rounded. And......yes, it has a wild W signature that’s not for everyone? But I have fallen deeply in love with it? I have 3200 hours on it? 


jmills8 said:


> All rounder , but a master to none.


----------



## NovaFlyer

redguardsoldier said:


> My humble Sony A55 (Mr. Walkman modded) & Whizzer HE01 with self-made leather case


Great idea and craftsmanship - awesome DIY project.


----------



## Hanesu

Bella S.W. - Superbax - Qudelix


----------



## fokta

Enjoy guys... on portable mode
Stay Healthy...


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Barndoor

Cowon P1 and Blon BL03 with Slater mod


----------



## Barndoor

The below all came with me to the office today as well as those in the above post!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Barndoor said:


> The below all came with me to the office today as well as those in the above post!


Back to back Noble Encores!


----------



## Auricon

Newbie Head-fi'er first post. Head-fi has been an indispensable wealth of info, reviews, contributions which lead me to curating my Head-fi starter kit.

DAP - iBasso DX300 AMP11 Mk2 and AMP12; Fiio M11 Plus LTD
IEMs - UM Mest MkII, DUNU SA6 + Blanche 
AMP - Cayin C9
Incoming - Eletech Socrates IEM cable and Illiad interconnects


----------



## meomap

Auricon said:


> Newbie Head-fi'er first post. Head-fi has been an indispensable wealth of info, reviews, contributions which lead me to curating my Head-fi starter kit.
> 
> DAP - iBasso DX300 AMP11 Mk2 and AMP12; Fiio M11 Plus LTD
> IEMs - UM Mest MkII, DUNU SA6 + Blanche
> ...


Doesn't look like a starter with all the fancy components like those above...
You sure?


----------



## Auricon

meomap said:


> Doesn't look like a starter with all the fancy components like those above...
> You sure?


Joined 4 years ago more for reading and researching - my idea of head-fi has been what was included with my iPhone then progressing up to Sony WH-1000XM3, AirPod Pro, APM and B&O H95.

My head-fi interests rekindled recently with Apple Lossless and decided to look into getting a DAP for the first time, but was overwhelmed with choices and especially the prices. Decided to start small with a DAC/AMP, a Qudelix 5K, connected to my iPP12 Max. Wasn't happy with the UX controls and returned it. Landed back on Head-fi and read great things about the L&P W2 - took the plunge and was impressed. Thought if this sounded this great, I should try an IEM - not too expensive, something middle that was a good generalist - decided on the DUNU SA6. Spending to much time on Head-fi got me back into researching DAPs, so I've been voraciously reading the forums and reviews. Musictek had a July 4th sale which lead to the above impulsive purchases over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## michaelsk

A classic Throwback IBasso D10 Cobra w/switchable op amp’s still rock’n


----------



## Auricon

Unboxed and all set up


----------



## fokta

my thoughts of those AMP above...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Scuba Devils

I've been pairing my IE900 mostly with the NW-WM1A but enjoying today with ZX507... I do love the matching Dignis case and Brise cable!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Auricon said:


> Newbie Head-fi'er first post. Head-fi has been an indispensable wealth of info, reviews, contributions which lead me to curating my Head-fi starter kit.
> 
> DAP - iBasso DX300 AMP11 Mk2 and AMP12; Fiio M11 Plus LTD
> IEMs - UM Mest MkII, DUNU SA6 + Blanche
> ...



That's how to get into the hobby.  Congrats and enjoy your new gear.  Look forward to hearing your thoughts in the respective gear forums.


----------



## Tybot

The Doctor confirmed I am completely symptom free from the upgraditis I’ve been suffering from for years.


----------



## cadgers

Sony always sounds good with Sony.


----------



## alucard177

Plenue 2 + the JVC FW01 is my main combo right now. 

I like the warm, almost dark presentation of the FW01 with a lot of genres and the Cowon does magic with the JetEffects.

BTW, what do you guys think of owning more than one DAP? I've been considering something like the A&K SP1000M but I'm not sure if it would be a nice upgrade from the Plenue 2 or just a sidegrade. I've always been intrigued by AK's high end DAPs, thoughts?


----------



## jmills8

alucard177 said:


> Plenue 2 + the JVC FW01 is my main combo right now.
> 
> I like the warm, almost dark presentation of the FW01 with a lot of genres and the Cowon does magic with the JetEffects.
> 
> BTW, what do you guys think of owning more than one DAP? I've been considering something like the A&K SP1000M but I'm not sure if it would be a nice upgrade from the Plenue 2 or just a sidegrade. I've always been intrigued by AK's high end DAPs, thoughts?


Had the AK 1000 and 2000 and sold both.


----------



## kmmbd

C




Cayin Fantasy + Lotoo PAW 6000 is an incredibly resolving pair.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hiby R3 and CCZ Plume.


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## chichaphile

HiBy R6 x Variations 💝


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Really great rig
LPGT with EE Wrait on DHC Symbiote Elite 19.


----------



## nymz

My new babies. LAND in the sand.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## alwass89

Hiby r2 & Shozy BK earbuds. Ultra portable commute rig


----------



## Blanchot

alwass89 said:


> Hiby r2 & Shozy BK earbuds. Ultra portable commute rig


Cool, but isolation can't be good with those buds. Or are you listening at insane volumes?


----------



## Turrican2

This is my latest end game setup. Will be tough to beat. Lotoo Gold 2017 and shure kse 1200.


----------



## KaiserTK

DMP not mine, but this combo was a treat.
Really fleshed out the mids and provided ample low-end.
DMP-Z1 > Stormbreaker > VE Elysium


----------



## Rockwell75

My little portable fambam:

Shanling M8 => CFA Honeydew, Oriolus Isabellae, CFA Dorado 2020, Oriolus Reborn


----------



## meomap

Rockwell75 said:


> My little portable fambam:
> 
> Shanling M8 => CFA Honeydew, Oriolus Isabellae, CFA Dorado 2020, Oriolus Reborn


WOW.....


----------



## andrewski

Audioquest and Minirig


----------



## Aramaki

iPhone 7+Fiio Q3+Westone W40 Gen 2


----------



## talponne

KEF Motion One + Activo CT10


----------



## Tiax (Jul 26, 2021)

The set i'm enjoying the most at the moment, it's just brilliant, i'm surprised Fir doesn't have bigger following (yet?)


----------



## fokta

Morning... 
Stay Healthy guys...


----------



## bahamot




----------



## stersa

Nice couple…


best

Sisco


----------



## kel77




----------



## riverground

kel77 said:


>


I should have tried out Jolie’s songs when I had the IE900 in for review.

Her voice is so nice


----------



## Beda




----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Gavin C4

Budget rig do sound good too. They function as a good contrast to more expensive earphone and cables


----------



## chef8489

Gavin C4 said:


> Budget rig do sound good too. They function as a good contrast to more expensive earphone and cables


How do they sound? I am looking for something reasonable to give to my mom that sound really good to combine with the se100 I am giving here when I upgrade to the se200. I cant really afford to give here a pair of westone w40 but love the sound of my es60. was thinking the KZ zax as they are 68.00 right now plus get 5.00 off which makes them 63 from amazon.


----------



## Gavin C4

chef8489 said:


> How do they sound? I am looking for something reasonable to give to my mom that sound really good to combine with the se100 I am giving here when I upgrade to the se200. I cant really afford to give here a pair of westone w40 but love the sound of my es60. was thinking the KZ zax as they are 68.00 right now plus get 5.00 off which makes them 63 from amazon.



Really good, they sound fairly ok even through an iPhone and apple music


----------



## Beda (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## jmills8

Old school


----------



## jmills8

Bass iem


----------



## Barndoor

jmills8 said:


> Bass iem


I've been using my Harmony today for the first time in a long time.


----------



## jmills8

Barndoor said:


> I've been using my Harmony today for the first time in a long time.


I like that one.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Launedernatur

Hiby R6 2020 and Vision Ears VE7... awesome combo 😍😍


----------



## cadgers

Sony x Sony


----------



## Beda

Made for each other, perfect combo.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> Old school


What iem is that?


----------



## jmills8

gazzington said:


> What iem is that?


14mm dynamic driver , 1 ba , can adjust the amount of bass.


----------



## Barndoor

gazzington said:


> What iem is that?



Aurisonics. Don't exist anymore, got bought and rebanded to Fender


----------



## jmills8

Barndoor said:


> Aurisonics. Don't exist anymore, got bought and rebanded to Fender





Barndoor said:


> Aurisonics. Don't exist anymore, got bought and rebanded to Fender


Dale has a new company with new iems.


----------



## riverground

jmills8 said:


> Dale has a new company with new iems.


I still have yet to try out the Triton One and the Triton Zero one day.

The Zero looks so pretty!


----------



## LabelH

riverground said:


> I still have yet to try out the Triton One and the Triton Zero one day.
> 
> The Zero looks so pretty!


Add Triton Infinity to the list, available in CM
https://www.facebook.com/SOUNDWAVE.HK/posts/3062363600651637?__tn__=-R


----------



## Scuba Devils (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## riverground

LabelH said:


> Add Triton Infinity to the list, available in CM
> https://www.facebook.com/SOUNDWAVE.HK/posts/3062363600651637?__tn__=-R


Dale is on a roll…


----------



## Gavin C4

Comparing cable terminated to 4.4 vs cable terminated to 2.5 and using an adapter with Luxury and Precision P6 Pro


----------



## AntoineDe (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Joe-Siow




----------



## bachankas

Fancy portable daily setup


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## povidlo




----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Hinomotocho

Good old Sony synergy.
Aural, and visual pleasure. 
Portable rig = doing dishes or vacuuming


----------



## cadgers




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## israikc

So I got a Sony NW-ZX300 and I gotta say I like what I’ve heard so far



Here it is besides its little brother the A45.
Can’t wait to try the balanced out.


----------



## NickleCo

Going with oldies today.
Empire Ears Merlin (BTG Audio Starlight) > Sony WM1A


----------



## riverground

DatDudeNic said:


> Going with oldies today.
> Empire Ears Merlin (BTG Audio Starlight) > Sony WM1A


Oh wow, I haven’t seen the Merlin in a long while. How does it hold up nowadays?


----------



## NickleCo

riverground said:


> Oh wow, I haven’t seen the Merlin in a long while. How does it hold up nowadays?


Theyve certainly shown their age but they aged quite well! Still very enjoyable.


----------



## stersa (Aug 10, 2021)

Summer time…..



Sisco


----------



## jmills8

stersa said:


> Summer time…..
> 
> 
> 
> Sisco


Best dap to use when running in the rain.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

My new portable audio rig.

Apple - iPod Classic 7th Generation
Cypher Labs - AlgoRhythm Solo -dB 
ALO Audio - RX MK3-B
ALO Audio - RSO Balanced Copper Mini To Mini
ALO Audio - Right Angle Silver iPod To USB Micro
Laut - Slim Ultra Black Case
Compact Discs Imported Into Waveform Audio File Format


----------



## NickleCo

DJtheAudiophile said:


> My new portable audio rig.
> 
> Apple - iPod Classic 7th Generation
> Cypher Labs - AlgoRhythm Solo -dB
> ...


i see youre part of the #BringStacksBack movement lol! i sure do miss carrying stacks


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Really digging this pairing:



Source: Astell & Kern SR25
Amp: Little Bear B4-X (Burson V5i-D OPAMPs)
Earbuds: Smabat M2s Pro (stock drivers)

I did this as more of a joke to myself. There's no sense to a "portable" tube amp like this, but I wanted to see if there was any practicality to it. Surprisingly, no real audible ringing, even with this tucked into my pants pocket. And boy, do these earbuds love those tubes. Brings out so many tasty qualities out of the tracks in Madeon's _Adventure_. Wholeheartedly recommend.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

DatDudeNic said:


> i see youre part of the #BringStacksBack movement lol! i sure do miss carrying stacks



There is no other better way, lol.


----------



## NickleCo

They clean up quite nicely


----------



## kenz

Dethonray DTR1 and Tender 1


----------



## Auricon

“Portable” 😅


----------



## denis1976 (Aug 14, 2021)

.


----------



## milkdudd (Aug 14, 2021)

Here's my portable rig. An xDuoo X10T II digital transport feeds an Earmen Sparrow dac using a USB on the go cable. Then a 2.5 balanced cable into the headphone amp which is a Romi BX-2 plus. Finally the 2.5 balanced headphone output into the Dunu Zen l. I've only had the xDuoo X10T II a couple of days. Does anyone know which HiBy Android app I need to control it from my phone? There's something like a HiBy Music app and a HiBy Blue app (which seems to be disliked buy most). I only need it for remote control function, not using my phone anymore for music, unless something changes


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## nymz

OspreyAndy said:


>



How you finding the dongle? On my cart atm


----------



## OspreyAndy

nymz said:


> How you finding the dongle? On my cart atm


Ovidius B1 is my firm No.1 favorite among 86 Dongles I have tested so far https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/ovidius-b1-2/


----------



## nymz

OspreyAndy said:


> Ovidius B1 is my firm No.1 favorite among 86 Dongles I have tested so far https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/ovidius-b1-2/



Sorry, I'm dumb. Just saw your name at this moment >_> It was your reviews that made me add it to the cart lol


----------



## kmmbd

Cayin C9 + Lotoo PAW 6000 is such a great combo!


----------



## Dickymint

Sunday serenade.


----------



## zeinharis

Plain simple


----------



## szore

M8, custom Valkyries, PWAudio Monile50s cable...


----------



## milkdudd

kmmbd said:


> Cayin C9 + Lotoo PAW 6000 is such a great combo!


Nobody likes a show off. Except of course, all of us here at head-fi


----------



## NovaFlyer

szore said:


> M8, custom Valkyries, PWAudio Monile50s cable...


Any chance of getting a picture of your Valkyrie faceplates?


----------



## szore

NovaFlyer said:


> Any chance of getting a picture of your Valkyrie faceplates?


----------



## szore




----------



## PR0JECTNR56




----------



## Scuba Devils

A favourite pastime - music shopping on Bandcamp with my players ready to load up new albums... along with a glass of wine 🍷


----------



## floydfan33

Fiio M15 and CA Andromeda 2020


----------



## Gavin C4

The Centurion pairs extremely well with the Legend X. The pairing gives a really well controlled bass and adds to the mids. The perfect solution to Legend X s slightly laid back vocals.


----------



## jmills8

Gavin C4 said:


> The Centurion pairs extremely well with the Legend X. The pairing gives a really well controlled bass and adds to the mids. The perfect solution to Legend X s slightly laid back vocals.


On which styles of music ? How old are your ears ?


----------



## Gavin C4

jmills8 said:


> On which styles of music ? How old are your ears ?



It does great with lots of music. List such as Charlie Puth- See you again, The Greatest Show Man- The greatest show, Carly Rae Jepsen- Call me maybe.

Both male and female vocals and basically anything with strong bass. You will see how the Centurion really controlled the bass while adding a perfect does of mids to the vocals and make them shine.

Ears- Less than 30


----------



## spanner43

Went out to water the outside plants and grabed my old fiio x3 off the workbench, hadnt used it in about a year. Still full battery, what a powerful, simple, great sounding little unit.


----------



## floydfan33

Hiby R2 - Hip DAC - CA Cascades


----------



## michaelsk

New Battery installed! Missed the Classic iPod.


----------



## NovaFlyer

szore said:


>


Very nice! Thanks for sharing...I'm still trying to decide on the design for my next pair EE IEMs


----------



## NovaFlyer

floydfan33 said:


> Fiio M15 and CA Andromeda 2020


The pooch just makes this pic.


----------



## chef8489

michaelsk said:


> New Battery installed! Missed the Classic iPod.


Thats my favorite and my first Ipod. Id love to get my hands on a mint working condition one still.


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## MrNailhead

Here is my setup, acquired earlier this year - Fiio M11 Pro driving my ZMF Eikon - I wanted one device to hold all my music that would also work with all three of my headphones (Sony MDR 1AM2 and AKG buds from my Note 9 - best free earbuds ever). Been quite happy with it!


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Auricon (Aug 17, 2021)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Hinomotocho

Mi Pad 4 
Sony WM1A w/RMT-NWS20 remote
FiiO BTR5
Oriolus Oriolus w/FiiO LC-RE - 2.5mm 3.5mm 4.4mm


----------



## phthora

OspreyAndy said:


>



Sick album. That was some seriously brutal s*** for 1989, though Melvins' _Ozma _is surprisingly heavy too.


----------



## kmmbd

Sony WM1A sounds fabulous with the MrWalkman firmware.


----------



## Auricon

MAXing it out this evening


----------



## Ehr33

Pop it!




Plug it!




Rock it! Shanling M6 Pro + HD650


----------



## Hinomotocho

Ehr33 said:


> Pop it!
> 
> 
> Plug it!
> ...


Compliments on your cable presentation - they don't often behave when taking photos. What make is that cable?


----------



## Ehr33

Hinomotocho said:


> Compliments on your cable presentation - they don't often behave when taking photos. What make is that cable?


Made by CEMA Electro Acousti. It’s surprisingly soft and manageable for a 22awg cable.


----------



## Ehr33

”Rock it to work!” setup, Shanling M6 Pro + JH Audio/Astell Layla


----------



## povidlo

Tesla on ears through LDAC AutoEQ.


----------



## swize82

Grado PS500E & Shanling M6 pro 21.


----------



## Podster

I'm still working the old stuff  My little MO-Cat rig


----------



## Richsvt

Hinomotocho said:


> Mi Pad 4
> Sony WM1A w/RMT-NWS20 remote
> FiiO BTR5
> Oriolus Oriolus w/FiiO LC-RE - 2.5mm 3.5mm 4.4mm


I really like the set-up. Just curious if the mulitple connectors add any noise or interference? Never had a swappable connector.  Cheers to you.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Richsvt said:


> I really like the set-up. Just curious if the mulitple connectors add any noise or interference? Never had a swappable connector.  Cheers to you.


I've never noticed any negative affects to the sound, I believe the adapters are decent quality solid connection.
The LC-RE cable thread doesn't have a lot of activity to offer much feedback or how it comes to the Dunu options, apparently the Dunu have a more solid quality connector? I chose the cable when the PW Audio cable on my Oriolus gave out to save the hassle of the traditional bulky adapters I was using, I like it as it has shorter connectors than the Dunu ones.


----------



## Gavin C4

The QDC V14 really balanced setup with very wide and deep sound stage and top of the line details.


----------



## lafeuill

This very humble-priced, very cute and very pocket-friendly dap makes me very happy. ^^

Don't miss my DX300 one bit when I'm out and about. Hidizs should really get more traction for offering that much for so little money (~240€). And size !

Power specs are not particularly exciting on paper, but real life says otherwise. Turns out 210mW per channel from the 4.4mm HO is more than adequate to drive not only my VE8 (and EM10) on low gain at 20/100 - and believe me when I say I like it LOUD - but the more power-hungry A8000 also sing like there's no tomorrow.

Great job Hidizs.


----------



## zuber

Black Traillii


----------



## Barndoor

Sitting in the car for a couple of hours whilst my son has Saturday morning footy training


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Podster (Aug 23, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Sitting in the car for a couple of hours whilst my son has Saturday morning footy training


So is the Xduoo being powered via cigarette lighter adapter? I'd say you are in a very small group who are enjoying tubes in the car rather than just on the car  





Not unlike a Hermit Crab when my Ety's died and moved on my Phonaks moved in to their case


----------



## Barndoor (Aug 23, 2021)

Podster said:


> So is the Xduoo being powered via cigarette lighter adapter? I'd say you are in a very small group who are enjoying tubes in the car rather than just on the car
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike a Hermit Crab when my Ety's died and moved on my Phonaks moved in to their case


No, using a battery pack and a 5v to 12v adapter cable to power the amp.





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001459475133.html


----------



## Podster

lafeuill said:


> This very humble-priced, very cute and very pocket-friendly dap makes me very happy. ^^
> 
> Don't miss my DX300 one bit when I'm out and about. Hidizs should really get more traction for offering that much for so little money (~240€). And size !
> 
> ...



I'm for sure waiting for 11/11 to roll around as I've been eyeing the Hiby R3 Pro as a new DAP in the Bag but I sure like the look, size and have not tried a Hidizs player yet


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> I'm for sure waiting for 11/11 to roll around as I've been eyeing the Hiby R3 Pro as a new DAP in the Bag but I sure like the look, size and have not tried a Hidizs player yet


Oh my pods, rare to see you with totl iems!


----------



## Redcarmoose

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh my pods, rare to see you with totl iems!


He only shows those only so often!


----------



## stersa

burning the newcomer ..

best

Sisco


----------



## Podster

DatDudeNic said:


> Oh my pods, rare to see you with totl iems!


Red's cracking me up, not to be all hypocritical with my stance on not buying iem's over $350/$500 max all my CA's were done in trades or barter! This is the very reason I seldom post totl iem's however I do seem to post a lot of my IMR's  









The nerve that Pod has putting a pair of Polaris's on a $36 DAP


----------



## nymz

Vibin' with buds after work


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Aug 25, 2021)

Unique Melody 2H Terminator > Shanling UP5.


----------



## cadgers

Legends


----------



## Andricop

Astell & Kern SP2000 Cu -> PW Audio Orpheus -> Rhapsodio Infinity Mk.II CIEM


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## jmills8

Best portable desk top sound.


----------



## NickleCo

Andricop said:


> Astell & Kern SP2000 Cu -> PW Audio Orpheus -> Rhapsodio Infinity Mk.II CIEM


my goodness the infinity mk2! How are they?


----------



## Andricop

DatDudeNic said:


> my goodness the infinity mk2! How are they?


Perfect for my tastes !

Have a look at the Rhapsodio thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rhapsodio-thread.800966/page-120 

And at Damz87 excellent review here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rhapsodio-thread.800966/post-16478195


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Best portable desk top sound.


Nice, even comes with batteries  





OLD SKOOL! The Tiny Ti Bombers


----------



## falcon1125

💕


----------



## noplsestar

Good old Calyx M -> Romi Audio Realize cable -> Focal Stellia


----------



## Scuba Devils




----------



## jmills8

Scuba Devils said:


>


Better than the ie900


----------



## Scuba Devils

jmills8 said:


> Better than the ie900



Yep


----------



## Podster

Scuba Devils said:


> Yep


Oriolus know what they are doing, even the Finschi is an awesome sounding iem. Makes me forget it looks like I have doodoo stuffed in my ears  

These will take you back a couple days


----------



## kmmbd

Hidizs AP80 Pro + Dunu Zen is a good combo for commuting - small, powerful, more than good enough performance for on-the-go listening.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Hello everyone one.

does anyone here uses Nanuk cases for multiple IEMs and DAP?

I was looking at 910/915/923… not sure of a good size and depth. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## uncle b (Aug 31, 2021)

iBasso DX300 (AMP12) with @CampfireAudio Solaris 2020 and 4.4mm balanced cable. Sounding so good, especially after I didn’t have the Solaris 2020 for a week or so of listening. Definitely missed them! Underrated album, too!!!


----------



## Tomm11

kmmbd said:


> Hidizs AP80 Pro + Dunu Zen is a good combo for commuting - small, powerful, more than good enough performance for on-the-go listening.


Just got my wife an AP80 Pro a few days ago.  Her M6 screen is on the way out and she wanted a small player with volume wheel.  She loves it.  Balanced output has more balls than I expected.  Now if I could only get her to give up the cheap sony earbuds so she could take advantage of the balanced output.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## floydfan33




----------



## Gavin C4

Storing all the customs in microsude bags to prevent them from straches.


----------



## rasmushorn

The TR-Amp and the Etymotic EVO is with me outside today.


----------



## Hanesu

Gédéon Molle said:


> Unique Melody 2H Terminator > Shanling UP5.


Oooh, I am interested in this combination! Both units surprised me very positively! What is your take on comparing the sound quality of UP5 to other DAC amps/ DAPs?


----------



## Podster

rasmushorn said:


> The TR-Amp and the Etymotic EVO is with me outside today.


Very nice  

I just Love Mushrooms on a Laptop @floydfan33 

Smart @Gavin C4 

Does anything sound bad on a Shanling @Hanesu 

This rig may look demure but believe me you would be surprised at the synergy of the Benjie T6/Xduoo XQ-10 combo (I honestly can't tell any difference in this combo and my FiiO X3ii) and the IMR Knights sounds so much bigger than their tiny size!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Hanesu

Podster said:


> Does anything sound bad on a Shanling @Hanesu



Haha…sorry, did not get that as an answer to my question?


----------



## Scuba Devils

Attempting more shots of the Bird tonight, a difficult shell to capture!


----------



## rtrblsm

Not the most portable, but portable enough!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Stacks are here to stay


----------



## Ehr33

Freshly rebuilt D5000.


----------



## subguy812

Denon D9200 ------>Arctic Cables Magnus -------> iBasso 3Max


----------



## redguardsoldier

Sony A55 on latest @MrWalkman firmware --> Faael copper cable --> Moondrop Aria, all in self-made leather case


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## kmmbd (Sep 5, 2021)

Cayin C9 + Final Sonorous III.


----------



## kel77




----------



## riverground

kel77 said:


>


Which FitEar IEMs are those? Those K2Craft faceplates are gorgeous!


----------



## kel77

riverground said:


> Which FitEar IEMs are those? Those K2Craft faceplates are gorgeous!


335DWSR


----------



## riverground

kel77 said:


> 335DWSR


Very nice!

How much was it to get those K2Craft faceplates?

And how’s the pairing with the N6ii Ti?


----------



## kel77

riverground said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How much was it to get those K2Craft faceplates?
> 
> And how’s the pairing with the N6ii Ti?


For Fitear faceplate and custom artwork will set you around USD 550.

Natural and coherent sound from the r01. Bass is also not too excessive with the 335.


----------



## jeejack

Xduoo XD05 plus and my DIY 500 ohm earbuds


----------



## Podster

OspreyAndy said:


> Stacks are here to stay


NICE  

It's a new Day, it's a new dawn and the question was to cable or not to cable Seems cable won out today


----------



## Podster

Well moved to these at lunch, as nice as the old 1221's are the Lucifer's just fill in those minute gaps I was missing  Not to mention they are one of the best looking wood iem's I've ever had/heard


----------



## Podster

"Woke up fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head" then got to thinking "BA or not too BA" today


----------



## Barndoor

Podster said:


> "Woke up fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head" then got to thinking "BA or not too BA" today


A day in the life of podster!


----------



## Auricon

Not so portable today.


----------



## Podster

Auricon said:


> Not so portable today.


Nice Avatar, I can relate  





Today's ensemble


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Podster

OspreyAndy said:


>


Sweet, no Monk-E business there  Some nice connectivity as well


----------



## cadgers

L&P x EE


----------



## firesign

cadgers said:


> L&P x EE


Which USB cable is that?


----------



## cadgers

firesign said:


> Which USB cable is that?



ddHiFi MFi06


----------



## Uebelkraehe

D9200 + FiiO M11 Plus LTD. Not bad at all...


----------



## floydfan33

Fiio M15 > Sony IER-Z1R


----------



## povidlo

2021,
Stacking is still fun.











Hifiman HM1000 R2R *DAC*
inLine AmpEq *Pre-Amp* with tone control (USB-powered through powerbank)
Walnut F2 *Headphone Amp* with Burson v5i op-amp
RHA CL2 planar magnetic *IEM* (r.i.p. RHA)


----------



## 548184 (Oct 11, 2021)

tidying up... ignore...

thank you for your support


----------



## stersa (Sep 13, 2021)

One of the best possible combinations ..
*Ibasso Dx300Max and Sony Ier-Z1r….*




Best

Sisco


----------



## stersa

Another Awesome Combination..

*Lotoo Paw6000 and Astell&Kern SolarisX..





best

Sisco*


----------



## tret

iPhone 12 mini + L&P W2 w/ ddHiFi MFi06 cable & MagSafe compatible mount solution.


----------



## cadgers

tret said:


> iPhone 12 mini + L&P W2 w/ ddHiFi MFi06 cable & MagSafe compatible mount solution.


We are twins. What mount are you using?


----------



## tret

cadgers said:


> We are twins. What mount are you using?


Good stuff! Links and details are here.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Podster (Sep 13, 2021)

stersa said:


> Another Awesome Combination..
> 
> *Lotoo Paw6000 and Astell&Kern SolarisX..
> 
> ...


yeah, that rig would do in a pinch Sisco 

How about a little K-Bear-E-Nice Bird






Love those little yellow leather cases on the L&P's guys  

And yet another thing we have in common @OspreyAndy , I too am a pipe smoker however I'm more of a free hander Jobey Dansk, Nording, Soren and ben Wade's, I've got a beautiful Ben Wade from 1975 that I turned down $500 for. Besides being my favorite pipe their value went way up after his passing.


----------



## firesign

OspreyAndy said:


>


Is a DAP with the Hi-Res audio sticker on that photo? Which is it?


----------



## OspreyAndy

firesign said:


> Is a DAP with the Hi-Res audio sticker on that photo? Which is it?


LOL, that's an old Sony Xperia Z5 Compact. Fully repurposed as a dedicated USB DAP with HiBy Player, hosting the armies of dongles I owned now


----------



## Podster

As much as I love a great rack er stack the name of the game seems to be going Compactamundo more and more  






Or even the old "More is Less" scenario





Or as Doc told Marty, "Where we're going we won't need cables


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Nothing like having a home rig strapped to your hip  I'd ask how that sounds but that seems (looks) obvious


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 14, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-walkman-wm1a.25427/reviews#review-26787


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>


Simply stated or shown  This shot really makes me want to play Blackwater by the Doobie Bros


----------



## 14christ

Not much to show here compared to most of you guys but I very much enjoy this little setup.


----------



## Podster

14christ said:


> Not much to show here compared to most of you guys but I very much enjoy this little setup.


I guess so, everyone I know would be ecstatic to own this pair


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


How's the setup buddy? 
That Symbiote Elite 19 is quite the looker!


----------



## firesign

OspreyAndy said:


> LOL, that's an old Sony Xperia Z5 Compact. Fully repurposed as a dedicated USB DAP with HiBy Player, hosting the armies of dongles I owned now


I've been looking for such a compact phone for a while to use stacked with my iFi hip Dac, but they are hard to find.


----------



## stersa

*My Portable Team..





Best

Sisco*


----------



## mt877

Going old school! Rock'n out with my Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra 30GB + NarMoo S1's.


----------



## Podster

My iPhone 12 and I are going travel light with TRN/Tone King


----------



## nc8000




----------



## Podster

nc8000 said:


>


Man I sure wished I'd been buying Sony stocks back in my 20's


----------



## nc8000




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Podster said:


> Nothing like having a home rig strapped to your hip  I'd ask how that sounds but that seems (looks) obvious


I saw an even bigger "portable". Against him my rig is children's toys. But it sounds really great)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

riverground said:


> How's the setup buddy?
> That Symbiote Elite 19 is quite the looker!


Thanks, it feels good) 
Although seriously, I've never been a fan of such a combo. It looks _true-audiophile_, but the portable has to be portable. So mostly C9 stays at home. 
And DHC just opened Wraith's potential perfectly, they got more transparency, much more control...
And in general, the cable sounds great. And due to its softness, its thickness does not interfere with use. I've been using it for a long time, so I hope to write a full detailed review soon.


----------



## riverground

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Thanks, it feels good)
> Although seriously, I've never been a fan of such a combo. It looks _true-audiophile_, but the portable has to be portable. So mostly C9 stays at home.
> And DHC just opened Wraith's potential perfectly, they got more transparency, much more control...
> And in general, the cable sounds great. And due to its softness, its thickness does not interfere with use. I've been using it for a long time, so I hope to write a full detailed review soon.


Looking forward to it buddy!

I don't have my Wraith anymore, but I'm heavily thinking of grabbing the Elite19 for another IEM


----------



## Tiax

*ATH-CK10*, i was so glad to find it on sale and revisit after all these years.



What a brilliant little gem, i loved it before, and it still sounds very decent and competitive, even after 12 years and numerous more expensive iems i had.


----------



## jmills8

Tiax said:


> *ATH-CK10*, i was so glad to find it on sale and revisit after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> What a brilliant little gem, i loved it before, and it still sounds very decent and competitive, even after 12 years and numerous more expensive iems i had.


----------



## stersa

*Qudelix 5K+SolarisX..







best

Sisco*


----------



## Podster (Sep 15, 2021)

stersa said:


> *Qudelix 5K+SolarisX..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice combo Sisco (wondered why your K5 was not in your portables rigs photo a page or so back)!, I've always thought Apple Pods to be the initiator of solid BT pods but so many good manufacturers have been in hot pursuit and imo have surpassed them if for no other reason the option to turn any 2 Pin or MMCX iem/ciem into ones favorite wireless setup  As for the K5 it's once again imho the best of the little BT amps, the ES100 was nice but the K5 is superior. I bought the FiiO BTR3K but after some time of not using it I plugged it in one day and nada, then it would not even charge anymore so as much as I like my X3ii player I'm not too impressed with the BTR's!





Indeed I'm enjoying the DM6's today with the BT20's


----------



## stersa

*Beyer Xelento+Qudelix 5K..





best

Sisco*


----------



## Podster

stersa said:


> *Beyer Xelento+Qudelix 5K..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Beyer's are a sweet looking iem but out my price range or at least what I'll spend! See your K5 again, still wondering when you posted your portable rigs shot it was not in it?


----------



## stersa

Qudelix 5K,arrived today..


----------



## Podster

stersa said:


> Qudelix 5K,arrived today..


Ah, I love mine  Congrats and hope you enjoy


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Hey anyone has suggestion for multiple IEM storage and transport?


----------



## jmills8

CrocodileDundee said:


> Hey anyone has suggestion for multiple IEM storage and transport?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

That will definitely trick the pickpockets. 
But the kids may eat them.


----------



## Gavin C4

EVE 20 love it.


----------



## 14christ

Something different.


----------



## Barndoor

My old Pioneer xdp-100r android dap and GK10.
My opinion of the GK10 seems to change daily. Some days I love it and others not so much so.
I've never really taken to the 100r either, I tend to listen to my own library rather than stream and find it a bit clinical to my tastes. 
The warmth of the GK10 offsets nicely with the clinical nature of the Pioneer and creates a synergy I'm enjoying today.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>


That bottom shot should be on your black water counter top  

Brought out my HOSS Stack this morning


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## stersa

Another awesome combination with Qudelix 5K..oBravo Cupid planars iems..


----------



## phthora

LPGT + Yincrow X6


----------



## Podster (Sep 16, 2021)

stersa said:


> Another awesome combination with Qudelix 5K..oBravo Cupid planars iems..


I'll bet those Cupids do sound sweet on the 5K  Is that a pure silver your running?

Really love that cable @OspreyAndy 

Hey @Gavin C4 I'm pretty sure it was those L&P cases that inspired my iPhone 12 case choice


----------



## Podster

Had a little "Presto Change-O" at lunch, always been impressed with the little Jazz amp for it's price


----------



## rasmushorn

OspreyAndy said:


>


People who smoke LATAKIA pibe tobacco should only listen to music through the old Golden Grado SR325i while drinking peated whisky.


----------



## OspreyAndy

rasmushorn said:


> People who smoke LATAKIA pibe tobacco should only listen to music through the old Golden Grado SR325i while drinking peated whisky.


Agreed!


----------



## denis1976




----------



## Podster

Let's hear it for a little TGIF  Have a awesome weekend fellow audio nutz


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## jeejack

DIY MX760 + Sony NW A55


----------



## 14christ

vodanhkhack said:


>


That is a very classy looking DAP. What is it? Don't think I've ever seen that one. 👍


----------



## jmills8

14christ said:


> That is a very classy looking DAP. What is it? Don't think I've ever seen that one. 👍


Cowon , South Korea


----------



## 14christ

jmills8 said:


> Cowon , South Korea


Wow that thing has a 9038Pro?!? Does it get hot? Man this is a beast of a DAP on paper. I'm amazed I've never heard of it before. Output impedance is a little high. How is the hiss?


----------



## vodanhkhack

14christ said:


> Wow that thing has a 9038Pro?!? Does it get hot? Man this is a beast of a DAP on paper. I'm amazed I've never heard of it before. Output impedance is a little high. How is the hiss?


It is a Cowon Plenue 2 mk ii. The one that has a 9038 pro is the later flagship version Cowon Plenue L.
If you just like pure sound quality of music without any streaming services, these Cowon Plenue Daps are for you😁


----------



## jmills8

14christ said:


> Wow that thing has a 9038Pro?!? Does it get hot? Man this is a beast of a DAP on paper. I'm amazed I've never heard of it before. Output impedance is a little high. How is the hiss?


Thats an older model , the L has that dac. I have both and all Cowons gets hot. I have 7 Cowons.


----------



## 14christ (Sep 18, 2021)

Jamming out with my new Eletech Fortitude 8. Love the cable.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

CrocodileDundee said:


> Hey anyone has suggestion for multiple IEM storage and transport?






Van Nuys cases - for iems, player, cat and any needing things)


----------



## mt877

Just shuffling along...


----------



## snapple10




----------



## NickleCo (Sep 20, 2021)

Still need to get a better cable for it but ares sure does look nice with wood iems.
Empire ears nemesis > wm1a.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Van Nuys cases - for iems, player, cat and any needing things)


That would actually fit my needs. Not the cat though 

any international store selling this size?


----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Van Nuys cases - for iems, player, cat and any needing things)


Nice, do I detect a Russian Blue checking the interior padding


----------



## Tomm11




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## 14christ

OspreyAndy said:


>


What in the world is that??


----------



## OspreyAndy (Sep 20, 2021)

14christ said:


> What in the world is that??


That's a 2x 9V modules for powering up the VE Runabout Plus 5 at the most optimal settings (18V). Nothing beats the good old sheer 18v amplifiers (nowadays almost all battery powered DAC/Amps uses up to 5v only)


----------



## 14christ

OspreyAndy said:


> That's a 2x 9V modules for powering up the VE Runabout Plus 5 at the most optimal settings (18V). Nothing beats the good old sheer 18v amplifiers (nowadays almost all DAC/Amps uses up to 5v only)


That's insane voltage! Man I'd love to give that a run for it's money. Wish I had a place locally as I bet it's a hoot to listen too. Such a unique architecture. Impressive.


----------



## 14christ

Does yours have replaceable opamps?


----------



## OspreyAndy

14christ said:


> Does yours have replaceable opamps?


No this one is fixed Opamp tuned. And with the current setup as tuned by VE, I have no desire to change it any other way


----------



## Bootup22

CrocodileDundee said:


> That would actually fit my needs. Not the cat though
> 
> any international store selling this size?


Order directly from https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/ (google translate works fine for the site) and use a 3rd party Japanese shipper to send them (I use tenso https://www.tenso.com/en)


----------



## Auricon

Burning in new Socrates interconnect


----------



## fokta

Been a while... just drop by.. 
stay healthy guys..


----------



## abheybir (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## abheybir




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Podster said:


> Nice, do I detect a Russian Blue checking the interior padding


No, he is British, although with Ukrainian citizenship)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

CrocodileDundee said:


> That would actually fit my needs. Not the cat though
> 
> any international store selling this size?


Official site:
https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/


----------



## firesign (Sep 23, 2021)

CrocodileDundee said:


> That would actually fit my needs. Not the cat though
> 
> any international store selling this size?


Maybe you could find the Miter version more easily:


----------



## fokta




----------



## NickleCo

fokta said:


>


Mhmmm those pads look mad comfy!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Sep 25, 2021)

firesign said:


> Maybe you could find the Miter version more easily:



Yes, there are other similar Dignis case.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DHC Complement C make this rig really great.


----------



## cadgers




----------



## abheybir

AK SE100 + spring2


----------



## abheybir

Mojo + R3 + Sage


----------



## kmmbd

Sony WM1A (MrWalkman mod) + Final FI-BA-SS. One of the best pairings I've heard till date.


----------



## Andricop

Astell & Kern &Ultima SP2000 Copper DAP (with Dignis case) -> PW Audio Orpheus cable -> Rhapsodio Infinity mkII CIEM


----------



## chef8489

Andricop said:


> Astell & Kern &Ultima SP2000 Copper DAP (with Dignis case) -> PW Audio Orpheus cable -> Rhapsodio Infinity mkII CIEM


What app are you using?


----------



## Andricop

chef8489 said:


> What app are you using?


Qobuz


----------



## F700




----------



## F700 (Sep 25, 2021)

fokta said:


>


Which version of the Superlux HP do you have here? Is it the HD-668 B with aftermarket pads and cables?


----------



## 14christ

Here is a pic of my portable rig....😂😂


----------



## fokta

F700 said:


> Which version of the Superlux HP do you have here? Is it the HD-668 B with aftermarket pads and cables?


Yes. this one is HD668b, its already Mod for MMCX so can be pair with balanced cable..
for the pad, this one on the picture I use from ZMF Lambskin perforated, I have a pair so intended to use... 

Cable is CEMA 173 (8 braids 26AWG UPOCC Copper cyro non litz)


----------



## NickleCo

kmmbd said:


> Sony WM1A (MrWalkman mod) + Final FI-BA-SS. One of the best pairings I've heard till date.


this makes me miss my AKr02 lol! How are they together?


----------



## abheybir

A&K SE100 and ISN H40


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## OspreyAndy

My new favorite toys


----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Scuba Devils

And so begins a new journey, which is in reality where my earphones journey originally started back in the 90s... buds


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## 14christ

OspreyAndy said:


>


Reminds me of a post apocalyptic rig. 😂 Awesome!! There is definitely a method to your madness. 👍👍


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## vodanhkhack

F700 said:


>


What DAP is it?


----------



## Barndoor

vodanhkhack said:


> What DAP is it?


Calyx M


----------



## Silverlinings

Here's mine right now. DX160 and UM Mest MKII. Looking for either the Hiby RS6 or the going to pull the trigger on the DX300. I like the synergy of the Mest MKII and the DX160 more than the Hiby R62020.


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 2, 2021)

Already approaching 6 years yet still looks brand new definitely one of the best built wireless headphones!



Master&Dynamic MW60


----------



## firesign

Silverlinings said:


> Here's mine right now. DX160 and UM Mest MKII. Looking for either the Hiby RS6 or the going to pull the trigger on the DX300. I like the synergy of the Mest MKII and the DX160 more than the Hiby R62020.


Who cares about the DAP.
The important thing here is: where did the new Dream Theater album come from?


----------



## noplsestar

vodanhkhack said:


> What DAP is it?





Barndoor said:


> Calyx M


Just the best sounding DAP on the market. Well, not really „on the market“ anymore because sold out 😫


----------



## Silverlinings

firesign said:


> Who cares about the DAP.
> The important thing here is: where did the new Dream Theater album come from?


Haha…I was waiting for someone to notice  that. Let’s just say I live in Long Island and took guitar lessons a long time ago from John and still have some connections. 

And to answer your next question…Yes the album is great and better than distance over time by a lot IMO.


----------



## firesign

Silverlinings said:


> Haha…I was waiting for someone to notice  that. Let’s just say I live in Long Island and took guitar lessons a long time ago from John and still have some connections.
> 
> And to answer your next question…Yes the album is great and better than distance over time by a lot IMO.


Guitar lessons from John?  Wow!

It's been a long time since their albums have bored me a lot. Even Distance over time. His last big album for me was Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence.
Wanting to see if they have returned to their origins.


----------



## Silverlinings

firesign said:


> Guitar lessons from John?  Wow!
> 
> It's been a long time since their albums have bored me a lot. Even Distance over time. His last big album for me was Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence.
> Wanting to see if they have returned to their origins.


I think the new one is very good..the songs aren’t as good as dramatic turn of events or their classics but the album finally sounds like a well reduced album


----------



## ranfan

OspreyAndy said:


>


What're those earbuds there? They look cool


----------



## OspreyAndy

ranfan said:


> What're those earbuds there? They look cool


Thanks, it is a custom modded VE Monk SM


----------



## mt877

I gotta think... hmm, where did I get my pseudonym from...?


----------



## listen4joy (Oct 3, 2021)

my new gem!


----------



## OspreyAndy

mt877 said:


> I gotta think... hmm, where did I get my pseudonym from...?


Awesome blast from the past!


----------



## mt877

OspreyAndy said:


> Awesome blast from the past!


This was my live performance recorder back in the day. Used to record a local Beatle's cover band and other local bands. I would setup a small tripod with cross-pointed stereo mics in the open. The bands were cool with it. It's nice to playback some of those recordings and listen to the performances, live audience background chatter and the crash of beer bottles being thrown into the trash cans. Can still get Ni-MH batteries for it and if that ever fails I still have the AA battery adapter for power.


----------



## 14christ

Here we go. Blast from the past.


----------



## fokta




----------



## 14christ

fokta said:


>


Nice shot! The next DAP that I purchase will be the dx312.


----------



## mt877

14christ said:


> Here we go. Blast from the past.


Nice. I'm sure you captured some great lives with it back in the day.


----------



## 14christ

mt877 said:


> Nice. I'm sure you captured some great lives with it back in the day.


It was gifted to me from my now deceased father in law. But yes he used it to record when he played live.


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 3, 2021)

The dog has decided I am his favorite person in the world, so that makes listening from my bedside setup in bed (or from my rack in the living room) almost impossible since he's taken to licking and jumping all over me constantly no matter where I am. So I'm stuck wirelessly listening in recent times. I am using my LG V40 and Samsung Galaxy+ earbuds, or my neckband Light Harmonic Play GO earbuds via AptX. I would only use the Galaxy+ for podcasts or electronic music (and also for exercise), but I'd use the LH for everything (sitting, not exercising).

My lighting sucks. Sorry.


----------



## fokta




----------



## povidlo




----------



## tomwoo




----------



## tomwoo




----------



## NickleCo

tomwoo said:


>


Darn it you made me miss my angie's now lol!


----------



## Podster

mt877 said:


> I gotta think... hmm, where did I get my pseudonym from...?


Love me some old school and sometimes the advances don't seem so far advanced  

Goes for home gears as well, my two boys grew up with this sensational sounding setup (HK 670 Twin, 2C Vandy's with a Nak CD changer of course it went silent when they were able to input there iPhones via cable then BT)





Oh, this is Portable

At the rate this hobby is growing this setup is old school for me


----------



## OspreyAndy

Actually sounding as great or better than most desktop rig I ever tested...


----------



## Scuba Devils (Oct 8, 2021)

Initial fit issues with tips finally solved and now testing Crystals in a size that works on Traillii... fit and sound excellent.


----------



## jmills8

Scuba Devils said:


> Initial fit issues with tips finally solved and now testing Crystals in a size that works on Traillii... fit and sound excellent.


Hope that will last more than a day.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Hope that will last more than a day.


If even for just a day I'm still Jelli on those Traillii's  

Giving my sockets a little rest today


----------



## Scuba Devils

jmills8 said:


> Hope that will last more than a day.



If only it were that easy...


----------



## mt877

Podster said:


> Love me some old school and sometimes the advances don't seem so far advanced
> 
> Goes for home gears as well, my two boys grew up with this sensational sounding setup (HK 670 Twin, 2C Vandy's with a Nak CD changer of course it went silent when they were able to input there iPhones via cable then BT)
> 
> ...


Some beautiful gear. I'm still enjoying 'open air' sound waves via Sherwood S-5000 Integrated tube amp and AR-2x speakers. Spinning up some vinyl like Dark Side of the Moon is very satisfying. Head gear is nice, but sometimes you need to feel the music with your entire body if you know what I mean.


----------



## upsguys88

I love how so many of these "rigs" are less "portable" than my desktop system LOL


----------



## Majestic Eagle




----------



## floydfan33

ibasso DX300 and IER-Z1R


----------



## fokta

Pre EQ set, with Morphlt UAPP...


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Luna + Questyle QP1R


----------



## Gédéon Molle

WM1A+Tripowin Altea+FIBAE 4


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## n00b

holy frick, rio karma. so good!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



I loved the Rio Karma - such an incredible player. Still have one but no longer works unfortunately. It was a real shame Rio got crushed by the Apple machine back then - the Karma and Carbon were beautiful and brilliant players. Hats off to you, great to see one still working today! Very fond memories of mine and also the iAudio X5 a few years later.


----------



## Scuba Devils

A place to store earphones in top rotation... buds being the focus tonight with the recent arrival of my Blur 266 mx150 ohms which I'm loving.


----------



## firesign

Scuba Devils said:


> A place to store earphones in top rotation... buds being the focus tonight with the recent arrival of my Blur 266 mx150 ohms which I'm loving.


How good is the Blur? (compared to all the other TOTLs in the picture) 

If my favorite IEMs are Mest and Isabellae, which Blur do you recommend?


----------



## Scuba Devils

firesign said:


> How good is the Blur? (compared to all the other TOTLs in the picture)
> 
> If my favorite IEMs are Mest and Isabellae, which Blur do you recommend?



My Blur only arrived yesterday and now my 2nd set of buds, well in recent times. They are incredible - given that you love Isa, highly recommend checking out Blur buds. Dedicated thread HERE


----------



## Deolum

Can't take a pic of my portable system because my portable system is my smartphone and my cam is also my smartphone.


----------



## mt877 (Oct 8, 2021)

Deolum said:


> Can't take a pic of my portable system because my portable system is my smartphone and my cam is also my smartphone.


Where there is a will, there is a way. Some phone camera self-timer mode and mirror trickery and you have it. Ok, it will be in camera mode, not in audio player mode though... but can still be done with trickery.


----------



## 14christ

Loving the Double Flange tips on the MEST.


----------



## mt877

Reviving my Sony MZ-RH1... Look here for the DIY LIP-4WM battery replacement build I did.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Late night listening with the Isabellae and EX1000


----------



## NickleCo

Evening chill with the oddball UM 3DD-Ti


----------



## Gédéon Molle

WM1A+KB EAR Inspiration-S+UM 2HT


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## 548184

Getting back to portable roots is pretty fun.

I don't like CIEMs dangling around the neck, so I'm more comfortable now having some storage.









I enjoy both extremes.  From the thinnest C/IEM cable to the thickest 12-wire C/IEM cable.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## denis1976




----------



## mt877

NWZ-A17 & AfterShokz Aeropex


----------



## vodanhkhack




----------



## Barndoor

Not used my Sony MDR1A for a long time. These where my first headphones over $100. Remember thinking it to be really expensive at the time!

The pleather pads had all crumbled, so ordered some real leather replacements. They are thicker than the original pads, which helps reduce the bass elevation.


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 11, 2021)

Fave edc combo!





*Pay no mind to the lower left nick on my 1a, i totally didnt drop it while taking this picture 🙄*


----------



## NickleCo

Barndoor said:


> Not used my Sony MDR1A for a long time. These where my first headphones over $100. Remember thinking it to be really expensive at the time!
> 
> The pleather pads had all crumbled, so ordered some real leather replacements. They are thicker than the original pads, which helps reduce the bass elevation.





Glad to see yours still in pretty good condition. Ive had my 1a for 5 years now (right one) and they definitely have seen better days. I recently bought me a pair of mdr-1adac (left one) because salesperson said they could be connected to my wm1a directly via wm port (im ashamed of how weak my will was that day 😤).


----------



## Tex Irie




----------



## Gavin C4

Nice color matching. Looks good and sounds good. My OCD is satisfied. #feelsgood


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 12, 2021)

*qdc Anole V3, Hansound 4 wire-Zen 4.4mm, WM1A


*


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Gédéon Molle

WM1A+PW Audio Copper 28 V2+EarSonics EM32


----------



## Tex Irie

Redcarmoose said:


> *qdc Anole V3, Hansound 4 wire-Zen 4.4mm, WM1A
> *


Those IEMs are gorgeous.


----------



## rush1

Still Rockin’ after all this years
😎


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 12, 2021)

Radsone ES100 with Cardas cable hooked to Aux.


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 12, 2021)

Found some real unicorns while cleaning up, Audio technica ATH-CKW1000ANV (2012 ath 50th anniv flagship earphone)


----------



## NickleCo

rush1 said:


> Still Rockin’ after all this years
> 😎


Your cables hasnt frayed/formed kinks yet?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 13, 2021)

The quality of the Carbon fiber shell is jaw droping. So well made that it will literally last forever. I think all totl earphone should stop using cheap pastic shells considering that they are charging us 3000$


----------



## CrocodileDundee

@Damz87 looks like VE are starting to ship out.


----------



## rush1

NickleCo said:


> Your cables hasnt frayed/formed kinks yet?


So far so good, just a bit on the inside


----------



## NickleCo

rush1 said:


> So far so good, just a bit on the inside


Very lucky! I had 2 pairs way back in the day and each barely last me a year. Not sure why they frayed so fast.


----------



## HiFi47 (Oct 13, 2021)

What's better than enjoining the sunset on the balcony with good music in the ears..?



Old school meets new school; 
Alo Audio International+ with a Fiio M11 and Final Audio Pandora Hope IV


----------



## MSA1133




----------



## Gédéon Molle

WM1A+KB EAR Limpid+Penon ORB


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## claudiuschan (Oct 14, 2021)

My rig on budget. Weird combination.


----------



## OspreyAndy

claudiuschan said:


> My rig on budget. Weird combination.


SUPER Amazing!


----------



## Kalnet101

My trusty Sony A55 able to drive The Variations well! Sounds wonderful despite it being a low-powered DAP!


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

UWOTM888 said:


> I enjoy both extremes.  From the thinnest C/IEM cable to the thickest 12-wire C/IEM cable.


Wow! Who is this monster of cables?


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Auricon

Don't judge the music 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Barndoor

Nothing like a bit of radiohead to cheer up a Monday morning when you'd rather be at home in bed than at work!


----------



## NickleCo

Im liking this 'amp' very good ergonomics 



Sorry for the unaesthetic photo, im just facepalming at the fact that this works lol.


----------



## falcon1125




----------



## Gédéon Molle

Shanling UP5+NICEHCK C8s-3+KZ-DQ6


----------



## stersa

Really Awesome..







Best Sisco


----------



## Dickymint

Always wanted to build my own headphones. And I just love the sound of the DX50 and that little tube amp.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Uebelkraehe

FiiO M11 Plus x 7Hz Timeless
Pretty much the meanest (in a very good way) i've heard that bass wobble so far and that without resorting to excessive amounts....


----------



## denis1976

Pioneer se monitor 5 plus Ibasso DX300MAX, great pair


----------



## Gédéon Molle

EM64+DUNU DUW-02+WM1A


----------



## F700 (Oct 23, 2021)

Oriveti 0400 & Calyx M with color matching tips/cable. Simple yet highly enjoyable setup


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 with a 16 hour battery pack , Arrow amp and the TH900.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## stersa

best
Sisco


----------



## jmills8

stersa said:


> best
> Sisco


Everything you use is "the best"?


----------



## Tristy

jmills8 said:


> Everything you use is "the best"?


“Best wishes”? 😂


----------



## stersa

jmills8 said:


> Everything you use is "the best"?


No my friend..*BEST WISHES*…


----------



## abheybir

Shanling M6 + KZ ZEX


----------



## Barndoor

Permanently on my bedside table - plenue D and Tripowin TC01.


----------



## falcon1125

on the go


----------



## Godwyn88

stersa said:


> best
> Sisco



Great combo man.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Scuba Devils (Oct 31, 2021)

The first time these two have got together, they got on very well... ZX507 and Traillii.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## David222




----------



## Curtisvill

Listening to the Meze Elite as I work around the house, plenty of power in the SP2000 to make them sing.


----------



## jeejack

Xduoo XD05 plus/Sony NW A55 + DIY 400 ohm earbuds


----------



## Rin1990

Xiao mi Black Shark 4 >> iFi xDSD >> Empire Supra custom. 

Huge jump in performance compared to the old Fiio Q1 MK1.


----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


>


What cable is that you’re using with the etymotic?


----------



## OspreyAndy

gazzington said:


> What cable is that you’re using with the etymotic?


That's a very DIY customised OFC Cable made of two VE Basic DI Lite cables braided and combined into one unit six dedicated wires each channel


----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


> That's a very DIY customised OFC Cable made of two VE Basic DI Lite cables braided and combined into one unit six dedicated wires each channel


Looks cool


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## firesign

OspreyAndy said:


>


An answer without thinking: KSE or Timeless?


----------



## OspreyAndy

firesign said:


> An answer without thinking: KSE or Timeless?


KSE all the way. Totally a different class unmatched by anything I have ever listened to


----------



## Scuba Devils

A very nice revisit to my XBA-N3 with ZX507 earlier, such powerful bass, they are a fun combination.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Tristy

Gavin C4 said:


>


When the cable costs more than the earphones...


----------



## 14christ

Tristy said:


> When the cable costs more than the earphones...


To each his own


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gédéon Molle

Sony MDR-1AM2+Shanling Q1


----------



## Joe-Siow

A mix of old and new


----------



## 14christ

Joe-Siow said:


> A mix of old and new


Oh wow that looks fun.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Joe-Siow

14christ said:


> Oh wow that looks fun.



Sounds fun too. Just got the Mest today. The bass, oh, the bass!


----------



## 14christ

Yeah the bass is awesome. It's the kind you can feel instead of just hear. Love it.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Suspect the effect would be more intense if it's a CIEM instead of universal


----------



## jmills8

Joe-Siow said:


> Suspect the effect would be more intense if it's a CIEM instead of universal


Ciems do lose seal , try chewing gum with a plastic ciem in your ear vs a foam ear tip.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Penon BS1 Official... lovely buds.


----------



## blotmouse

Scuba Devils said:


> Penon BS1 Official... lovely buds.


Those look like a velour tracksuit for your ears. Comfy.


----------



## Scuba Devils

blotmouse said:


> Those look like a velour tracksuit for your ears. Comfy.



Yes indeed, very comfortable!


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## blotmouse

hke3g2006 said:


>


Those baby's look killer. How do they sound?


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## firesign

OspreyAndy said:


>


Beautiful IEMs


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Penon ORB+Shanling Q1


----------



## Hinomotocho

"Asps.....very dangerous" 

Portable for me means moving around the house - I used the bluetooth receiver function of my WM1A to watch my Raiders of the Lost Ark blu-ray last night.  Sometimes I use my desktop for movies but portable let's me easily get up to make a cup of tea, then later go to the toilet.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## jmills8

Gavin C4 said:


>


You wear two watches at a time ?


----------



## AnakChan

It's been a long while since I've heard this combination. FitEar Titan still going strong! Driven by the NW-WM1Z via Tralucent Uber cable.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

FIBAE 4+Q1


----------



## Joe-Siow

TGIF! Mixing pleasure with work in the office


----------



## jmills8

Aurisonics 2.5 iem , gold, silver, copper cable , mojo.


----------



## Scuba Devils

NW-WM1A and Ksearphone LBBS


----------



## Uebelkraehe

iBasso DX160 > Sony EXK
Nice synergy...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Tex Irie

denis1976 said:


> Pioneer se monitor 5 plus Ibasso DX300MAX, great pair


Very underrated pair of Headphones!


----------



## David Kleinfeld

LPGT>Titan ag>HM-1000 Gold>Titan ag>WA8>PW 1950s>U18T


----------



## gerelmx1986

My (trans)portable rig 😛


----------



## jmills8

gerelmx1986 said:


> My (trans)portable rig 😛


Nice , It was fun when I had it.


----------



## kmmbd

UM MEST + Shanling Q1


----------



## CrocodileDundee

AnakChan said:


> It's been a long while since I've heard this combination. FitEar Titan still going strong! Driven by the NW-WM1Z via Tralucent Uber cable.


I can’t resist but to ask if that is actually Ti… tell me it is, please… that is freaking nice.


----------



## NickleCo

CrocodileDundee said:


> I can’t resist but to ask if that is actually Ti… tell me it is, please… that is freaking nice.


The part that touches the ear is titanium.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Sony XBA-N3AP+Shanling Q1


----------



## AnakChan

NickleCo said:


> The part that touches the ear is titanium.


A cold touch at that too if I may add. Especially winter . But I just really really love the FitEar Titans. My MH335DW’s lost somewhere in the drawer ‘cos I haven’t pulled it out in a long time. Actually if I could customise the Tralucent 1+2, I’d do the same too. I also like the 1+2 but ‘cos it’s a universal fit where the tips don’t stick to the stem, and the 2-pin connector comes out easily, it’s a little annoying. I could glue it I guess but prefer not to do that.


----------



## hke3g2006




----------



## nymz

Shanling M3X > XD-05 Balanced > Softears RSV


----------



## stersa (Nov 16, 2021)

probably one of the best possible combinations ..
*Ibasso DX300MAX + Sony IER-Z1R* ... Really..*AWESOME*


best Regards

Sisco


----------



## feverfive

Recently started a possible journey down the earbuds rabbit hole.  I enjoy listening without having something jammed inot my ear canal, or clamping my melon, or having warm/sweaty ears.  Sonically, I appreciate the soundstage...miss sub bass (I listen to a lot of electronic music).  TBC, however, my earbud use case won't be for music listening.  It'll be laptop use (vid conf calls, Youtube, tv shows, etc.)  Just wanted to try it with some jazz.  It is enjoyable.

Penon BS1 Official


----------



## Scuba Devils

feverfive said:


> Recently started a possible journey down the earbuds rabbit hole.  I enjoy listening without having something jammed inot my ear canal, or clamping my melon, or having warm/sweaty ears.  Sonically, I appreciate the soundstage...miss sub bass (I listen to a lot of electronic music).  TBC, however, my earbud use case won't be for music listening.  It'll be laptop use (vid conf calls, Youtube, tv shows, etc.)  Just wanted to try it with some jazz.  It is enjoyable.
> 
> Penon BS1 Official



Snap! Hope you are enjoying them.


----------



## gazzington

Scuba Devils said:


> Snap! Hope you are enjoying them.


Looks awesome. Always meant to ask where did you get the case for the wm1a?


----------



## Scuba Devils

gazzington said:


> Looks awesome. Always meant to ask where did you get the case for the wm1a?



Yeah love the case. I trawled the web when I got my 1A early this year and managed to source one from Minidisc in Australia - I then bought one also for my ZX507. I don't think they have them anymore though.


----------



## fokta




----------



## stersa

Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## Podster

Amazing, all I have to do is plug the 6XX into that little itty bitty M1 and all the sudden I'm portable  Just SennShan-Tastic


----------



## espin

Upgrade today!


----------



## stersa (Nov 19, 2021)

*Senn IE900+Ibasso DX300Max..  One of the best pairing duo *







Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## Tex Irie




----------



## Podster

Tex Irie said:


>


Nice CAN collection  

Never could get what I needed out of these until I incorporated the XD05+, now all my full size sound as good as they do when hooked up to full size home gear  (I like to call it Phat Portable)


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 24, 2021)

Tex Irie said:


>


What a rollercoaster! I got more and more excited the further i scrolled!


----------



## Scuba Devils

DUNU ZEN PRO... tour unit unfortunately but I'll be saving my pennies to buy a set.


----------



## Valsi203

Redcarmoose said:


>


What type of cable do you have (with NA Encore)?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 25, 2021)

Valsi203 said:


> What type of cable do you have (with NA Encore)?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/han-sound-audio-zentoo.23993/reviews


----------



## vodanhkhack

Those are a few of my favorite things 😅


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## shizzin (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Scuba Devils (Nov 25, 2021)

Newbsound 32pro buds - the best bang for buck in audio that I've encountered... incredible buds.


----------



## mt877

Garmin Vivoactive 3 Music & Sony WF-1000XM4


----------



## Tex Irie

Jackpot!!!! 🎇🎰🎯🏆🎇


----------



## NickleCo

Tex Irie said:


> Jackpot!!!! 🎇🎰🎯🏆🎇


Very nice euclid! I loved the sound on those (soundstage was unreal!) but the fit... the fit just wasnt there.


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 27, 2021)

Empire ears Merlin > Sony A105


----------



## unifutomaki




----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Barndoor

Another incredible bud - $10 yincrow x6


----------



## firesign

iFi Hip DAC + Hifiman Ananda


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Axiom, really high level of refinement.


----------



## ScubaDrunk




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils

Sony NW-WM1A, FAudio Dark Sky, AET07 tips.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 1, 2021)

*Sony NW-WM1A Digital Audio Player (Japanese Tourist Edition) Midnight v2 (for 1A) Normal Mode MX3/Noble Audio Kaiser 10 Encore*


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## HiFi47

Good sound never gets old..









AK240SS + ALO Audio International+ (optical) + Kumitate Lab Trio MkII

Cheers


----------



## riverground

HiFi47 said:


> Good sound never gets old..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Kumitate Lab Trio… man, I still wanna hear those 😂


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## firesign

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What is that DAP?


----------



## blotmouse

firesign said:


> What is that DAP?


HIFIMAN R2R2000


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Dec 3, 2021)

firesign said:


> What is that DAP?


Hifiman R2R2000.
Iems - oBravo ERIB-1a, cable - Whiplash TwGF20.


----------



## Perepep




----------



## RONJA MESCO

Joe-Siow said:


> A mix of old and new


Blasphemy....surely I kid tho...


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Perepep said:


>


Is that a new Nora song? I gotta check that out....


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


I'm jealous...you cant find one of those Contis USED!!!!! Damn...I so want one.


----------



## steven2907

Campfire Audio Solaris 2020, Astell
& Kern SP2000T, Sony and Devialet Bluetooth ie, and my Sony NW-WM1Z hiding away.


----------



## Perepep

RONJA MESCO said:


> Is that a new Nora song? I gotta check that out....


This begin again album is a compilation of singles released on Blue Note, in 2018 and 2019. Wintertime was released on November 18 and is a collaboration with Jeff Teewdy, leader of Wilco.


----------



## viffer

FIIO M17, Sennheiser IE8 with ACS Audio costum ear mould tips.


----------



## magicalmouse

It would be really helpful if everyone listed the items in the picture.

thank you

d


----------



## Scuba Devils

My latest toy is the Cayin N6ii-Ti, coupled here with the excellent FAudio Dark Sky... in my ears, so only the cable visible 😉


----------



## firesign

Scuba Devils said:


> My latest toy is the Cayin N6ii-Ti, coupled here with the excellent FAudio Dark Sky... in my ears, so only the cable visible 😉


How is the Dark Sky VS the Isabellae? 

Their graphs are not too different, Dark Sky seems to have more bass, but the rest seems too close.


----------



## Scuba Devils

firesign said:


> How is the Dark Sky VS the Isabellae?
> 
> Their graphs are not too different, Dark Sky seems to have more bass, but the rest seems too close.



I only have Dark Sky a couple of days and as yet to a/b with Isa but certainly similarities but Dark Sky then has indeed a noticeable increase of bass along with wider soundstage and I would say more details/clarity. They definitely both address the same genres in my library and it will be interesting to test soon. 

Timbre in particular has really jumped out and while they play electronic music no problem, I'm enjoying female vocals, jazz, modern classical a lot more - upright bass for example in jazz sounds incredibly lifelike - as does percussion in the highs, they have really nailed that mix along with how vocals are presented, much better than the slightly recessed IE900 mids. I will test over the next couple of weeks as part of a planned review.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

RONJA MESCO said:


> I'm jealous...you cant find one of those Contis USED!!!!! Damn...I so want one.


No problem, if I decide to sell it, I'll let you know)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Scuba Devils said:


> My latest toy is the Cayin N6ii-Ti, coupled here with the excellent FAudio Dark Sky... in my ears, so only the cable visible 😉


I don't believe it, haha) I demand a photo! And impressions about the sound. I've been thinking about this model, so it would be interesting to know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I don't believe it, haha) I demand a photo! And impressions about the sound. I've been thinking about this model, so it would be interesting to know what you think. Thanks.



Impressions to follow but I did give a sense of my thoughts a couple of posts ago... in summary: I love Dark Sky!


----------



## NPWS




----------



## meomap




----------



## MrNailhead

ZMF Eikon Camphor
Fiio M11 Pro
Travels between the office and home to keep my tunes sounding great everywhere!


----------



## espin

My next step is LP6K!


----------



## Burakk




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## fokta

Been a while with this pairing... 

tempted by 



And


----------



## OspreyAndy

Sony Xperia Z5 Compact -> VE Megatron -> VE RunAbout Plus 5 -> VE Asura 3.0 FE


----------



## ThomasHK (Dec 8, 2021)

Classic Drum'n'Bass
dx300 feeding into Hugo 2
qdc Gemini 
Single malt 
Good night


----------



## fokta

Dongle on Office...


----------



## NPWS




----------



## shftommy

SP2000T + 64 Audio Nio/Effect audio Thor Silver II
Fiio M11 pro ss + Sony IER-M9


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT, Oriolus Traillii and DHC Symbiote Elite 19.


----------



## willywill

Lots of us are living the dongle life. Just got this Hiby FC5 today so far I like what I hear.


----------



## NickleCo

Not the best sounding combo but it sure cant be beat in portability 



Campfire atlas > Sony A105


----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears , really top level of craftsmanships. There is literally no earphones on the market has this level of quality and materials for the shell.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## NPWS




----------



## KarlHU

it's the best dap so far I hear


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## fokta

On the rotation gear...


----------



## dougms3

On the other end is usually a Sony Z7m2 or Final Audio Sonorous III.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

N6² and FD7


----------



## Burakk

What a cable haha!


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Gédéon Molle (Dec 14, 2021)

FIBAE 4+CEMA Bluebird+WM1A


----------



## kumar402




----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Zen Pro + iFi Hip DAC 2 + Pixel 4XL as transport. Not bad at all.


----------



## Andricop

kumar402 said:


>


Which DAP is this?


----------



## jmills8

Andricop said:


> Which DAP is this?


Underpowered , but bet still can be enjoyable.


----------



## kumar402

Andricop said:


> Which DAP is this?


It’s Shanling M3X, an entry level DAP. They go for $300. It has a neutral sound signature and pairs well with warm headphones like Z1R and treble is smooth as well and hence helps to alleviate some Z1R issues. Also the battery never ends. 



jmills8 said:


> Underpowered , but bet still can be enjoyable.


I’m low level listener. With balanced and hi gain I’m only at 20 on volume knob and it can go till 100 I guess. So lot of headroom present at least with Z1R but ya for power hungry headphones this is not the DAP to get.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## fokta




----------



## NPWS




----------



## ThomasHK

dx312
PP8 with new Onso cable

(Onso: Japanese brand, made in Japan, great build, minimal styling, comfortable and low impedance, not sure why people don't rave about these more).


----------



## Hanesu

dougms3 said:


> On the other end is usually a Sony Z7m2 or Final Audio Sonorous III.


Wow, what kind of case is that (for Shanling UP5??)??


----------



## dougms3

Hanesu said:


> Wow, what kind of case is that (for Shanling UP5??)??


Lol its an up4.  Its the optional case from shanling.


----------



## Hanesu

dougms3 said:


> Lol its an up4.  Its the optional case from shanling.


Ah, I see! Thanks! Like the design! Looks better than the UP5 case. But has the same leather loop that breaks easily and is not flat on the ground


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Nostoi

FiiO M17 & ZMF VC/M17 & Cayin C9 & ZMF VC


----------



## lafeuill (Dec 18, 2021)

Found a companion for my F-35...

Hiby R3 Pro !





Long live @Ray Samuels Audio and stacking!

Lovely pocketable powerhouse.

Had my friend @magicguy 's ex Hiby been grey... but hey, it's fine like this.

Very enjoyable with VE8.


----------



## snapple10

testing new 4.4mm cable
ZMF Atticus >Hiby R6Pro high gain


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Custom Art Go ONE+Oriolus W32+Q1


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## pellidon

One of my portable units. Fiwwat H10 an Echobox Titanium.


----------



## Kundi

pellidon said:


> One of my portable units. Fiwwat H10 an Echobox Titanium.


What happened to Echobox? Are they still around?


----------



## firesign

OspreyAndy said:


>


Wow. The gear is the less important thing in this picture


----------



## pellidon

Kundi said:


> What happened to Echobox? Are they still around?


Not sure. These were in a shoulder bag where I hold my earphones and players.


----------



## MSA1133




----------



## ssag

finally got a balanced cable for my sennheisers.


----------



## musicinmymind

ssag said:


> finally got a balanced cable for my sennheisers.


Connecting SE of headphones to balanced in dap, does it work?


----------



## ssag

the connector inside the senns is balanced. just the default-cable has a singleended termination.


----------



## syazwaned

OspreyAndy said:


>


Beautiful view!


----------



## pellidon

Does this Shanling M1 look odd? Replaced the battery a couple of years ago and shattered the back. Finally got around to making one out of scrap Lexan. I almost used an old gift card instead.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## NickleCo

A random photo i took earlier, never thought much about it but looked too nice to not share! Never thought natural bokeh on a smartphone was possible!


Iem: UM 3DD-Ti


----------



## cadgers




----------



## NickleCo (Dec 25, 2021)

Such a weird but fun combo. I always found the merlin to not be a dynamic sounding iem but when i plugged a fender stock cable onto the a105 all expectations went through the roof! it's oddly satisfying with a rather thick and creamy lower midrange.


I'm sure I won't stick with this config but it sure is a great change of pace lol.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hiby R3->L&P W2->UM Mason 3. Cases by Dignis.


----------



## pellidon

Sometimes a tiny clip unit fits the bill. Except for the red one where the clip broke. The old clip zip has Rockbox and still works. The blue and white ones are AGPtek.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

cadgers said:


>


Hows that Gryphon sounding to ya?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Podster said:


>


 you should use that velcro for that stack


----------



## RONJA MESCO

mt877 said:


> Going old school! Rock'n out with my Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra 30GB + NarMoo S1's.


can report, this player is still relevant today (predates the Ipod and even iRiver stuff). I have one and if you connect it to your home system, via a rca to spdif converter, you'll thank me later for it.


----------



## jamweiser




----------



## Podster

RONJA MESCO said:


> you should use that velcro for that stack


Indeed velcro does present a cleaner look but I only have one rig dedicated to a combo to do that


----------



## Angertobi

Iphone>paw s2>ee zeus14

So far , so good. Best eq for me acg-1


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Podster said:


> Indeed velcro does present a cleaner look but I only have one rig dedicated to a combo to do that


gotcha...I understand...you do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT and Cayin C9


----------



## firesign

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> LPGT and Cayin C9


----------



## floydfan33




----------



## jmills8

floydfan33 said:


>


Not Floyd


----------



## RONJA MESCO

floydfan33 said:


>


are these planar or dynamic? I know the original LCD 2 closed was planar iirc...


----------



## floydfan33

RONJA MESCO said:


> are these planar or dynamic? I know the original LCD 2 closed was planar iirc...


They’re the LCD-XC planars


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## subguy812




----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> LPGT and Cayin C9


that's a for real stack!!


floydfan33 said:


> They’re the LCD-XC planars


thanks...looking to get some soon!!


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Hm1000 gold > PW 1950s > U18t


----------



## Barndoor

Hiby R2 - VE Abigail - Haafee HA09 - KS LBBS


----------



## musicinmymind

Barndoor said:


> Hiby R2 - VE Abigail - Haafee HA09 - KS LBBS



Never seen this Haafee amp, do they have good SQ.
Output power seems to be very impressive


----------



## Barndoor

musicinmymind said:


> Never seen this Haafee amp, do they have good SQ.
> Output power seems to be very impressive


There are 2 versions. I got the upgraded version with opa1612.
Opened it up to see if opamp can be replaced. It is soldered.
Was a Christmas present and haven't had much chance to use it yet. Have been using with new gear, so is hard to comment on its sq at the moment, however I'm not convinced that it is completely transparent.

(Model is actually HA9 without the 0).


----------



## Barndoor (Jan 3, 2022)

Had a bit of a play. Whilst the Haafee has good power it doesnt sound as clear as some of my other gear. Less noticeable on HD6xx than stellia as would be expected, but the veil is there.


----------



## musicinmymind

Barndoor said:


> Had a bit of a play. Whilst the Haafee has good power it doesnt sound as clear as some of my other gear. Less noticeable on HD6xx than stellia as would be expected, but the veil is there.



That's not good, it has good power, I would have love to get one it not for veil.
Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Cayin C9 (LPGT as DAP) and oBravo eamt-1c with Linum cable.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Cayin N6ii-Ti, Penon Serial with Han Sound Nyx cable.


----------



## Barndoor

musicinmymind said:


> That's not good, it has good power, I would have love to get one it not for veil.
> Thanks for feedback.


For less than $50 I'm happy with it. It can't beat items 2-3 times its price, but does give an improvement for gear that need more power.


----------



## jmills8

Barndoor said:


> For less than $50 I'm happy with it. It can't beat items 2-3 times its price, but does give an improvement for gear that need more power.


Good enough is enough , sometimes.


----------



## willywill

A phone stack to a brick


----------



## jmills8

willywill said:


> A phone stack to a brick


You see a brick , I see a pencil case.


----------



## willywill

jmills8 said:


> You see a brick , I see a pencil case.


At least I don't have to conceal it in a hip flask


----------



## Podster

willywill said:


> A phone stack to a brick


Nuttin' wrong with those iem's and with a bright DAP they can really excel 





NOTE: This is not a bright DAP


----------



## pellidon

Hiby R2 KZ ATE.


----------



## Podster

pellidon said:


> Hiby R2 KZ ATE.


Man that Hiby sure resembles the Shanny M1! I too found the ATE's pretty good on the right rig for a very inexpensive Chi-Fi iem


----------



## pellidon (Jan 4, 2022)

Except for the click wheel very similar. The M1 is narrower but same height and thickness.


Podster said:


> Man that Hiby sure resembles the Shanny M1! I too found the ATE's pretty good on the right rig for a very inexpensive Chi-Fi iem


----------



## willywill

Podster said:


> Nuttin' wrong with those iem's and with a bright DAP they can really excel


I had the P1 a few years ago but once I got the Final Audio E2000 I sold all of my gear, 
that how much I loved the E2000, it been over 2 weeks and I haven't touch the E2000 if I do my might retuned everything


----------



## Podster

pellidon said:


> Except for the click wheel very similar. The M1 is narrower but same height anb thickness.


Yessir, it's known by a few out here my fave house sound is Shanlings DAPs  M2 is still my fave but to me all the Shanny's sound sweet 





My nice Shanly 





Gave my M5 to my BFF years ago and he still loves it with probably a dozen different iem's I've sent


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX240 with Traillii on DHC Symbiote Elite 19.


----------



## Bosk

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> DX240 with Traillii on DHC Symbiote Elite 19.


Trying not to visualize headstones of all the Portuguese slaves whipped to death to mine the silver for that beast...


----------



## n00b

D99 + MDR-CD900ST


----------



## NPWS




----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> Yessir, it's known by a few out here my fave house sound is Shanlings DAPs  M2 is still my fave but to me all the Shanny's sound sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a set of Trinity ear phones on the M2? I still have several sets of Trinity's, I especially like the 4's.


----------



## jamweiser




----------



## rocketron

jamweiser said:


>


----------



## Podster

Dickymint said:


> Is that a set of Trinity ear phones on the M2? I still have several sets of Trinity's, I especially like the 4's.


Good eye Mate  Not a Trinity model however from the same design engineer IMR  





@NPWS Great Stones song too


----------



## Redcarmoose

jamweiser said:


>


My favorite IEMs.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jan 8, 2022)

oBravo eamt-1c (with Linum SuperBax LE) and Cayin C9.


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Zen + Cowon Plenue R2.


----------



## Dickymint

Podster said:


> Good eye Mate  Not a Trinity model however from the same design engineer IMR
> 
> 
> 
> @NPWS Great Stones song too


I really like my Master 4's but most of the others are anemic to me, totally lacking in bass. Only the single driver unit is also good to listen to. Not had the chance to try IMR yet. Still have quite a few units but connect get on with them.


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX240 with Traillii on Symbiote Elite 19.


----------



## Podster

Disgustingly Good @Amadeo Nospherathu 

Still one of my favorite rigs, fave DAP, Fave single 10mm DD (Advanced M5-1D) and I don't think Ray knows how to make a bad piece of gear!


----------



## Knightsfan11

Redcarmoose said:


> My favorite IEMs.


Which app player is this? Love the simple design.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jan 10, 2022)

Knightsfan11 said:


> Which app player is this? Love the simple design.


Mango player, iBasso's standard app.


----------



## pellidon

My oldest with my newest.


----------



## Barndoor

The Little Bear really makes the Heart Mirror shine


----------



## Ivan4you (Jan 12, 2022)

Simple picture,but The sound is So good.Zx300 + Focal Elegia.ZX300 is with Walkman one firmware.


----------



## pellidon

HZ Sounds, Surfans F20.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

L&P P6 and 64 Fourte.


----------



## denis1976

Timeless plus 300max....


----------



## Gédéon Molle

AAW A3H+ / Null Audio Ethos MKIII / WM1A


----------



## ThomasHK

dx312
Monarch MK2


----------



## wmischke

Just got an AP80 Pro-X.   Been pairing with MSR7b with great results.


----------



## fokta (Jan 14, 2022)

M17, quite powerfull, love the vocal tonality, & very portable... 




HS2kMX, Single DD with Headphone exp, Fun tuning with great detail... IMO


----------



## snapple10




----------



## pellidon

Hiby R2, HZSound.


----------



## musicinmymind

snapple10 said:


>



Which amp you are using there?


----------



## 51days

Office setup / SR25 MK2 & Oriveti O400


----------



## Scuba Devils

ZEN PRO with iFi Gryphon.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## 51days

Redcarmoose said:


>


Candy shop


----------



## 51days

51days said:


> Candy shop


If there could be only one, from a design point of view, no matter the sound, which one would you take?


----------



## Redcarmoose

51days said:


> If there could be only one, from a design point of view, no matter the sound, which one would you take?


That would be a tie between the Dunu Studio SA6 and qdc Anole V3.


----------



## 51days

Redcarmoose said:


> That would be a tie between the Dunu Studio SA6 and qdc Anole V3.


Take these two and now which one soundwise?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 15, 2022)

Tie between the qdc Anole V3 and Dunu Studio SA6. They each are special in their own way. Cost roughly the same too. I wish I could blend them together? 


51days said:


> Take these two and now which one soundwise?


----------



## snapple10

musicinmymind said:


> Which amp you are using there?


Sony PH3


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## feverfive

Finally gonna put some hours on my Monarch MKII's.  Cable by Plussound and Spiral Dot++ ear tips getting tried again today.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## ops V

Cayin N6II R01 + 64 Audio tia Trio


----------



## snapple10 (Jan 16, 2022)

LSA HP-2> AK 120 ( Titan )


----------



## pmrcrazzy




----------



## firesign (Jan 16, 2022)

iBasso DX300 + Fostex TH-X00 with Dekoni pads and 2.5mm custom cable


----------



## floydfan33

Fiio M17>Dunu Noble 4.4 Balanced>Sony IER-Z1R


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## NPWS




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT & Cayin C9 & Hifiman HE4.


----------



## ops V

Sennheiser IE 800S + Cayin N6II T01


----------



## Scuba Devils

Cayin N6ii-Ti + iFi Gryphon & Traillii.


----------



## blotmouse

Scuba Devils said:


> Cayin N6ii-Ti + iFi Gryphon & Traillii.


Pfffffft. Overkill.


----------



## Scuba Devils

blotmouse said:


> Pfffffft. Overkill.



Funny actually, I remember when I first saw pictures like this when I joined Head-Fi, I was wondering w-t-f people needed two things stuck together for!


----------



## blotmouse

Scuba Devils said:


> Funny actually, I remember when I first saw pictures like this when I joined Head-Fi, I was wondering w-t-f people needed two things stuck together for!


I bet it sounds amazing. Everything in its place, right?
I'm not above having a device in each back pocket catching fire when I do the dishes.

As portable a use case as I have (huge), getting into "docking stations" for that extra bump in quality only makes sense as you continue to chase the dragon.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Scuba Devils said:


> Funny actually, I remember when I first saw pictures like this when I joined Head-Fi, I was wondering w-t-f people needed two things stuck together for!


And then you found the number of the black transplantologist, right?)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

blotmouse said:


> I bet it sounds amazing. Everything in its place, right?
> I'm not above having a device in each back pocket catching fire when I do the dishes.
> 
> As portable a use case as I have (huge), getting into "docking stations" for that extra bump in quality only makes sense as you continue to chase the dragon.


Everyone decides where to stay and where this limit is. I bet, in fact, many people could do with budget decisions that will cost a total of just 100. The modern budget segment has a very good sound. So for them, anything will be too much.
Audio is a rather expensive hobby. However, there are many other much more strange and expensive things.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## AnakChan (Jan 18, 2022)

Cypher Labs still running strong!!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Vintage Rio Karma and modern Fir M5.


----------



## pellidon

Fifth generation iPad (I think) and HZ Sound earphones. IPod is Rockboxed of course.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 20, 2022)

pellidon said:


> Fifth generation iPad (I think) and HZ Sound earphones. IPod is Rockboxed of course.


I had the exact same sticker on my iPod gen2… oh memories…


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hifiman R2R2000 and AK T9ie.


----------



## KPzypher

M9 to compliment the M9.  Or wait, maybe it's the other way around....


----------



## snapple10

Focal Clear pro (OG)> Hiby R6 pro


----------



## ops V

Astell&Kern Layla AION + A&ultima SP2000SS


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## firesign

iBasso DX300 + Hifiman HE6se V2... 
Why not?


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Penon ORB+PAC480+WM1A


----------



## subguy812

At least the Gryphon is portable...


----------



## bmichels

no stress.


----------



## lafeuill

dap : Dethonray DTR1
amp : ALO Continental v5 with Raytheon 6832 valve
cables : Penon Totem
ciem : Earsonics EM10


----------



## MrNailhead

My Fiio M11 Pro with the Samsung/AKG earbuds that came with my Note 9 - I've always been pretty impressed with their performance, especially for an included item.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Scuba Devils

Bjork 'This wasn't supposed to happen' springs to mind for my current/last 24 hours IEMs. I ordered the Fiio FD7 but was sent FH9 - I've actually a gap in my collection for a fun-tuned hybrid so I decided to hold on, very nice IEM. Pictured here with n6ii-Ti and E02 module.


----------



## snapple10

Spirit Titano Torino > Hiby R6 pro


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Bosk

SR25 > Penon Leo Plus > Andromeda 2020 > Final Type E


----------



## ops V

CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2 + Quad ERA-1


----------



## efftee




----------



## Jayden16

Andromeda S + Qudelix 5K


----------



## ops V

Astell&Kern Diana + A&norma SR15


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## LuckyPantsu

My new shiny stuff from Kennerton


----------



## Marat Sar

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



Duuude what's that cable on the birds?


----------



## riverground

Marat Sar said:


> Duuude what's that cable on the birds?


It’s the Cardas Clear Light.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Marat Sar said:


> Duuude what's that cable on the birds?


Cardas Clear Light.


----------



## 51days

Newly acquired C9 brings my IEMs and my source to the next level. Massive.


----------



## Tristy

51days said:


> Newly acquired C9 brings my IEMs and my source to the next level. Massive.


Loving mine too.... pairs great with the Hugo 2 and AK SE200 as well as all my IEM's! Couldn't go back to using some IEM's without it.


----------



## 51days

Tristy said:


> Loving mine too.... pairs great with the Hugo 2 and AK SE200 as well as all my IEM's! Couldn't go back to using some IEM's without it.


Very neat setup!!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Transportable setup. VE MEGATRON "Valerie" & VE RAP5 on 18V battery power. Goes with my laptop when travelling.


----------



## denis1976

51days said:


> Newly acquired C9 brings my IEMs and my source to the next level. Massive.


That Astell&kern has a very strange line out, volume 150 and no icone, mine sp2000 says "fix"


----------



## 51days (Jan 26, 2022)

denis1976 said:


> That Astell&kern has a very strange line out, volume 150 and no icone, mine sp2000 says "fix"


New AK owner here. Thanks for the tip. Now the LO is correctly on.


----------



## denis1976

It's the sr15?


----------



## denis1976

But you activate it, when you go to volume you activate the line out, the ícone on in the menu don't means anything


----------



## 51days

denis1976 said:


> But you activate it, when you go to volume you activate the line out, the ícone on in the menu don't means anything


Got that fixed, thanks. It’s the SR25 MK2.


----------



## denis1976

OK, great👍


----------



## ops V

Advanced M5-1D + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Tea time))


----------



## steve9019

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Tea time))


That’s cool, I wonder if Fiio have ever done mugs?


----------



## willywill

Oldest pair of IEM I have, with the Diablo they sound nothing like the way I been listening to them for the past 
11 years, the bass rumble is gone which is good for me


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jan 27, 2022)

steve9019 said:


> That’s cool, I wonder if Fiio have ever done mugs?


I do not know, but I'm sure that with tea from this mug iBasso devices sound becomes more warm and emotional. And with coffee also helps to wake up)


----------



## fokta

Still the most usage setup on the go for me...


----------



## Palpatine79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hiby RS6 + UM Melody Mest Mk2


----------



## Andricop




----------



## stersa

*IMR SEMPER+IFI  GRYPHON…..*




Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX240 and Mason 3. 
Wireless!))


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A + FIIO FH7


----------



## Hanesu

ops V said:


> Sony NW-WM1A + FIIO FH7


Is that a Unique Melody cable? One with the same connectors is been sold here in Japan with the Terminator 2HT - just the cable is white!


----------



## ops V

Hanesu said:


> Is that a Unique Melody cable? One with the same connectors is been sold here in Japan with the Terminator 2HT - just the cable is white!


OpenHeart OH120


----------



## Nostoi

ops V said:


> Sony NW-WM1A + FIIO FH7


Kudos for the Blackberry. Not often one sees another user these days, especially after their recent extinction. My hoard ain't going nowhere!


----------



## ops V

Nostoi said:


> Kudos for the Blackberry. Not often one sees another user these days, especially after their recent extinction. My hoard ain't going nowhere!



I agree with you. My hoard ain't going nowhere either!


----------



## Nostoi

ops V said:


> I agree with you. My hoard ain't going nowhere either!


Nice! Some goodies there.


----------



## jmills8

Bad pics but good sounds


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Vintage Rio Karma - > (ALO SCX22) - > Cayin C9 -> (DHC Complement C) - > HUM Dolores


----------



## Hinomotocho

Gold, copper and wood - wrong track maybe?


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Gédéon Molle

Custom Art Go ONE+Tripowin Noire+Khadas Tone2 Pro


----------



## RumbleWeed

Gavin C4 said:


>


Hey, I know it as an old post but that iem case is exactly what iv been looking for all my life. Lol Could you tell me the name of it and where you purchased it? 
Thanks in advance for your help its much appreciated👍


----------



## theruns

Keeping it small today.

Vido R+B buds
FiiO E07K
IPod Classic 160gb


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gavin C4 said:


> Bespoke services for portable players


Wow, this is custom case?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jan 31, 2022)

RumbleWeed said:


> Hey, I know it as an old post but that iem case is exactly what iv been looking for all my life. Lol Could you tell me the name of it and where you purchased it?
> Thanks in advance for your help its much appreciated👍


As far as I can tell, this is Van Nuys. They have cases with 2, 4 or 6 and more compartments. I have one at 6. https://www.instagram.com/p/CV_Np7-MjI1/?utm_medium=copy_link
The size of the branches can change. Leather strips also Van Nuys)


----------



## efftee

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Wow, this is custom case?


That’s Berluti. They do offer bespoke service for shoes; never heard of custom small leather goods, let alone very specific DAP cases!


----------



## thamasha69 (Feb 1, 2022)

Apple Earpods EQd to Harman target with AutoEQ Project settings (Oratory1990's measurements) via parametric EQ in Neutron on iOS - iPhone 6S.

Realtek ALC5686 (Avani) dongle -> Meenova USB-C to Lightning adapter.

I can't stop listening...


----------



## ops V

CEntrance DACport HD + DD DJ44C + JVC HA-FW01


----------



## kmmbd

iFi xDSD Gryphon + Sennheiser HD820. Gryphon is one of the most versatile DAC/Amps I've used till date.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Dita Dream and Whiplash TwAg V1.


----------



## Gavin C4

RumbleWeed said:


> Hey, I know it as an old post but that iem case is exactly what iv been looking for all my life. Lol Could you tell me the name of it and where you purchased it?
> Thanks in advance for your help its much appreciated👍






Van Nuys cases offer unlimited possibility. Premium quality goods. But they often comes with a luxury priCe tag.


----------



## Gavin C4

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Wow, this is custom case?



Yup custom case. Off the shelf. Bespoke service.


----------



## ops V

The Van Nuys case comes complete with Astell&Kern Diana.


----------



## pellidon

Zishan Z4, HZ Sounds earphones.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DX240, oBravo eamt-1c and Whiplash TwAu 8 v4.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gavin C4 said:


> Van Nuys cases offer unlimited possibility. Premium quality goods. But they often comes with a luxury priCe tag.






Oh, yeah!)


----------



## hawker




----------



## hawker




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

hawker said:


>


Ohh, I think it should be a great combo. I listened to LPGT and M4, and I wanted a little more expressive treble. But that's exactly what LPGT Ti should add. Plus, it just looks cool)


----------



## Scuba Devils

UM MEXT and Cayin N6ii-Ti


----------



## Andricop




----------



## McCol




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Andricop said:


>


What is this cable? And how do you like the sound of these iems?


----------



## Andricop

It'a PW Audio 1960s 2 wire. Synergy with the ZX507 and Technics EAH-TZ700 (with Xelastec ear tips) is really amazing. 
Wonderful surprise these IEMS, very rich and detailed sound, amazing soundstage, even at high volume there is no distorsion, sibilance or whatever. The sound is not fatiguing and they are very very confortable. This combo is getting more listening time recently than my SP2000+Orpheus+custom Infinity mkII which is more technical and refined but less fun and more fatiguing (sometimes too bright for my tastes).


----------



## ops V

Penon Globe + Penon GS849


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Shure KSE1500.


----------



## stersa

best Regards

Sisco


----------



## nymz

stersa said:


> best Regards
> 
> Sisco



May I know where you found that gryphon case? 🙏


----------



## stersa

nymz said:


> May I know where you found that gryphon case? 🙏


Amazon is your friend…

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B09Q6C3M2S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


best regards

Sisco


----------



## espin




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Back to the Dream.
Dita Dream (with DHC Clone Silver cable) + Hifiman R2R2k.


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## ops V

Audio-Technica ATH-DSR7BT + Sony NW-WM1A / Huawei Mate 20 RS


----------



## Richsvt (Feb 8, 2022)

After seeing some stacks coming back in style, I decided to try the LB B4-X.
Love that tube sound...


----------



## snapple10

Coffee hour
Meze 99 Classic > Hiby R6 pro


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## audionewbi (Feb 8, 2022)

You know what, finally a setup that I'm actually happy and consider truly portable.


----------



## snapple10

audionewbi said:


> You know what, finally a setup that I'm actually happy and consider truly


Just charged my AK120 to put back in rotation
Does yours have problem scanning tracks? mine scans but stops at around 5,000 tracks using 128GB cards


----------



## audionewbi

snapple10 said:


> Just charged my AK120 to put back in rotation
> Does yours have problem scanning tracks? mine scans but stops at around 5,000 tracks using 128GB cards


Yes, sadly from day one. but there is a work around, use foobar to clean up all the extra metadata not needed. Basically load all your file on AK120, drag all the music file onto foobar (from Ak120), highlight all and right click, properties and remove all the extra metadata. 

That will make AK120 scan everythig.


----------



## jmills8

audionewbi said:


> You know what, finally a setup that I'm actually happy and consider truly portable.


30,000 usd later , back to the start.


----------



## audionewbi

jmills8 said:


> 30,000 usd later , back to the start.


....And two relationships later....... 
No regrets.


----------



## ops V

My portable option for walking: A&norma SR15 + intime SORA-Ti3


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Shanling UA1 pro and T-Force Yuan Li.


----------



## abheybir




----------



## hawker




----------



## firesign

Office gear: iFi hip DAC + Shouer S12


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

hawker said:


>


Everything is beautiful in this photo!


----------



## flvtch

stersa said:


> best Regards
> 
> Sisco


Great set-up! Please can you let me know what lightning adapter/cable that is? i really don't want to dongle the white apple cck if can be helped!


----------



## willywill

Another Shouer S12, love the industrial look, great tuning and fit. pair with the Hiby FC5


----------



## stersa

flvtch said:


> Great set-up! Please can you let me know what lightning adapter/cable that is? i really don't want to dongle the white apple cck if can be helped!


Yes,of course...

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...=glo2esp&spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.480263c0fkMTUj

Best regards

Sisco


----------



## NickleCo

Dug up these weird headphones that are powered via usb.
MDR-1ADAC > WM1A


----------



## ops V

Sony MDR-1AM2 + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Montyburns




----------



## Blanka79

Lotoo PAW 6000 + Sennheiser ie900


----------



## Nostoi

Sennheiser IE900 + Brise Audio STR7 Ref + FiiO M17.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Feb 10, 2022)

QLS 390 and Arya


----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


>


Which dac is that?


----------



## ops V

Travel Set


----------



## OspreyAndy

gazzington said:


> Which dac is that?


Xduoo Link2 BAL. Just released this month. Amazing unit


----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


> Xduoo Link2 BAL. Just released this month. Amazing unit


I’m thinking of getting a kse1200. Which of the dongles you’ve tried is the best in your opinion?


----------



## Scuba Devils

My very portable ZX507 with ZEN PRO, an excellent match for a long morning walk.


----------



## gazzington

Scuba Devils said:


> My very portable ZX507 with ZEN PRO, an excellent match for a long morning walk.


I'm still jealous of the case you have for your wm1a!


----------



## OspreyAndy

gazzington said:


> I’m thinking of getting a kse1200. Which of the dongles you’ve tried is the best in your opinion?


For now I have a few options. But normally I will pair my KSE1200 energizer with Questyle M12 as it is more compact than the rest and performs amazingly well with the Shure electrostatic unit. Then of course I have so many other dongles that pairs great with KSE1200, to name a few, Lotoo PAW S2, FiiO KA3, HiBy FC5 etc. Even in the most compact form factor, I will use Abigail CX31993


----------



## Scuba Devils

gazzington said:


> I'm still jealous of the case you have for your wm1a!



Yeah I was delighted I tracked one down for both... Literally had to search the planet at the time! I regret not buying one in black also for the 1A.


----------



## Samjam927

iBasso DX160 2020 Edition
KZ x Crinacle ZexPro


----------



## Samjam927




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Old times, summer times) 
Ihifi 1969 and CA Comet.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*WM1Z-MrWalkman-HanSound Zen 4Wire-EarSonics ONYX*


----------



## ops V

Oriveti O400


----------



## Montyburns

Trans-portable goodness


----------



## jmills8

Old gear , great back then and great right now.


----------



## OspreyAndy

CEntrance DACport HD & 7Hz Eternal


----------



## Scuba Devils

OspreyAndy said:


> CEntrance DACport HD & 7Hz Eternal



Any sneak peak impressions?!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Scuba Devils said:


> Any sneak peak impressions?!


Not for Bassheads or Trebleheads, lol. Very neutral and natural sound signature


----------



## Scuba Devils

OspreyAndy said:


> Not for Bassheads or Trebleheads, lol. Very neutral and natural sound signature



Looking forward to mine, hopefully they ship soon.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT and M4.


----------



## ops V

Denon AH-D9200 + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Kalnet101

Shanling M3X + Moondrop Variations with Tacable Amber Gold.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

HUM Dolores. 
Not the most famous model that has never been in the mainstream. But still very interesting. For fans of reference. If anyone is interested, here is my modest review.
In this pic: HUM Dolores on DHC Complement C cable and vintage Rio Karma with Cayin C9 (ALO SCX22 interconnect).


----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> HUM Dolores.
> Not the most famous model that has never been in the mainstream. But still very interesting. For fans of reference. If anyone is interested, here is my modest review.
> In this pic: HUM Dolores on DHC Complement C cable and vintage Rio Karma with Cayin C9 (ALO SCX22 interconnect).


Hong Kong loves the treble.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

jmills8 said:


> Hong Kong loves the treble.


Me too)


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## ops V

Unique Melody 3DT + A&norma SR15


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Some vintage. 
Rio Karma and Stax SRS001.


----------



## greenmac




----------



## OspreyAndy

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Some vintage.
> Rio Karma and Stax SRS001.


Amazing. Brings back memories of my own SRM MK2 and Rio Karma. Now I want to get them again. LOL


----------



## StivVid

Enjoying great sound at 30,000 feet.


----------



## Blotto80

My current portable setup. Loving it:


----------



## 51days (Feb 17, 2022)

Blotto80 said:


> My current portable setup. Loving it:


These Oriveti O400 really are something. Very underrated IEMs.


----------



## ops V

I agree. These Oriveti O400s are really very underrated IEMs.


----------



## dissembled (Feb 18, 2022)

Hiby R3 Pro Saber -> TinHifi T3 Plus
Overall a splendid sonical combination. I own the Moondrop Aria as well and compared to the T3 Plus, it's (the Arias) fuller sounding to my ears, but also less detailed overall because of the lesser amount of treble I hear. But hey, maybe my ears are different.


----------



## fokta

The Big Leagues...


----------



## soundblast75

Great sound, tough to put down


----------



## Hinomotocho

WM1Z - Oriolus Oriolus - FiiO LC-RE (gold, silver, copper)


----------



## fokta

DTR1 + BX2plus = Synergy


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT and oBravo EAMT-1c.


----------



## Nostoi

Luther never sounded so smooth....

 Sony WM-D6C -> Plussound X6 IC -> Woo Audio WA8 -> HD800s & Plussound X8 =


----------



## ops V

Sennheiser IE 800S + CEntrance DACport HD


----------



## snapple10

W60 > A15


----------



## jmills8

Cayin N8 , OTG 1TB , TH900.


----------



## jmills8

Cayin N8 with Tube amp on , slightly better this way.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Nostoi said:


> Luther never sounded so smooth....
> 
> Sony WM-D6C -> Plussound X6 IC -> Woo Audio WA8 -> HD800s & Plussound X8 =


What is the leather case below? This is custom?


----------



## Nostoi

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> What is the leather case below? This is custom?


It's from Woo Audio specifically for WA8 though fits C9 and I guess some big DAPs. Info here.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## feverfive

For the past month I've been dealing with an ear issue; must be an infection (both ears) & it involves a watery discharge.  Thus, I bought a pair of headphones (I am not a headphone guy) to use while this issue cleared up.

Seriously, it sometimes feels like I have mini waterfalls in my ears.

I first thought it arose due to allergic skin reaction to ear tips I had never before tried until a few days before this all began (JVC Spiral Dot++).  Thus, didn't bother with going to a doctor.  I flushed with hydrogen peroxide + water & also a tea tree oil + water solution.  This seemed to work, but then last week, when I thought this was all behind me, I used IEMs (literally for only like 15 minutes) with tips I had previously used with zero issues before all this began, and the watery discharge began again that very evening, and continues still.

Wow, sorry, didn't intend to write a book, hahahaha.


Anyway, my current rig....hoping I can soon get back to using IEMs and that this isn't me developing some sort of medical aversion to things in my ears.  Never before had any issues of this kind in the 15+ years I've been using IEMs.


----------



## Andricop

I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## hawker




----------



## nycdoi

hawker said:


>


Nice justear! I wish they sell those in US.


----------



## raymondkerr

My current setup using the new Chord Mojo 2.  
iPad Mini 6
FiiO FH1s IEMs
Sennheiser HD600s

Awaiting a portable Hiby R3 Pro DAP and DD Hi-fi Cables.


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Studio SA6 + Questyle QP1R


----------



## raymondkerr

kmmbd said:


> Dunu Studio SA6 + Questyle QP1R


fantastic photograph.


----------



## Kalnet101

Found my old cassette player and been feeling pretty old school lately. Still works like a charm!


----------



## ops V

Unique Melody 3DT + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Podster

Kalnet101 said:


> Found my old cassette player and been feeling pretty old school lately. Still works like a charm!


Nice An-Knee-Log rig, I do miss cassette in my car. Walkman's have long passed but will never be forgotten  The format that makes you want to keep listening or even singing long after you have left the (in my case car most of the time) but may have had a walkman or two  I may have fallen (a la Beta Max) for MD when going to digital and really liked recording my own MD's but easy will always rule over "Some Assembly Required"! Digital files are going to win out from now on for the majority especially when mobile  for today I'm on iPhone 12 on 5K balanced to IMR Knight's


----------



## snapple10

Penon Fan> AK120 Titan


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## fokta

DTR1 prelude to BX2plus...


----------



## Barndoor




----------



## Tawek

1z + Panasonic rp-hde10-s 
 11,5mm MLF (multi-layered film) dynamic driver  - brilliant headphones


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A + JVC HA-FW01


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Bax1020 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## hawker




----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## fokta




----------



## Podster

fokta said:


>


Cables not too shabby either


----------



## fokta (Mar 1, 2022)

Podster said:


> Cables not too shabby either


well, its a kilo buck cable from EA, Leo Octa...




The pairing with CEMA cable create the widest soundstage I had ever heard for IEM...


----------



## musicinmymind

fokta said:


> well, its a kilo buck cable from EA, Leo Octa...
> 
> 
> The pairing with CEMA cable create the widest soundstage I had ever heard for IEM...



Which cable of CEMA?


----------



## firesign

iBasso DX300 + cheap NiceHCK copper cable + Oriolus Isabellae 




Joel's voice has never sounded better


----------



## Podster

Even on a NiceHCK cable  Nothing wrong with those NiceHCK (KBear, TRN and he who can't be mentioned) cables since I believe most of those Chi-Fi companies were having the same company build them and just put other company logos on them. Except for the logos I have identical cables from all of them  

Here's a trio I took to New York (all 3 dressed in NiceHCK 16 cores) a couple years ago, my son and I spent 3 days muttering around in NYC after he had competed in the Genius Olympiad in Oswego the week before. Obviously pre Qudelix 5K as well! 









I'm willin' to bet this KBear cable here is made in the same place as that NiceHCK of yours was


----------



## Podster

Outstanding synergy between these two (bit Opus 1, Advanced M5-1D  I'd post a shot of my favorite (See Sig) rig but MODS would spank me for posting a scoundrels wares


----------



## Podster

Talk about old gear I broke this old thing out this past Saturday and it can still hold its own against much more expensive rigs  Then again just my opinion and you know what they say about those  Ooh ooh, have a funny one (story) about this old hip rig. Was at one of my sons soccer matches years ago and had this very rig on my belt and this one mom keeps looking at me funny and when I stare back at her finally she approaches me and ask is that a medical device on your hip! What was crazy is you could see the cables going to my ears not to another spot or organ  

It was a sweetie, of course the old topping NX1's were notoriously noisy especially around other poorly shielded devices Will always love my FiiO x3ii as one of my first DAP's and who did not love Havi B3 Pro's hence the NX1 as most are/were also aware to get the best out the Havi's one needed to put the pedal to the metal Wokei inspired me to try and DIY carbon faceplates to complement the killer carbon on the FiiO, looked quite tactical really As well as what Fat Fingers got me, I know knarly!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

OspreyAndy said:


> CEntrance DACport HD & 7Hz Eternal


that IEM is a beautiful work of art


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Nostoi said:


> Kudos for the Blackberry. Not often one sees another user these days, especially after their recent extinction. My hoard ain't going nowhere!


Amen to that!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

stersa said:


> *IMR SEMPER+IFI  GRYPHON…..*
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> ...


Man, everyone has the Gryphon...I need to get in on this at some point.


----------



## hawker

*

*


----------



## karloil

Was planning to get some cans, instead, got some NOS HR1s


----------



## hawker

brick


----------



## audionewbi

hawker said:


> brick


How do you like the amp, I've been eyeing that for over 1.5 years.


----------



## mt877

Shanling M3X & FiiO EM5


----------



## nuze

N6ii Ti & IE 900


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Aramaki




----------



## hawker




----------



## hawker

audionewbi said:


> How do you like the amp, I've been eyeing that for over 1.5 years.


powerful amp,natural sound ,light warm and good for vocal


----------



## TheRH (Mar 8, 2022)

After many years I have a portable setup, and I went in deep. I have a pair of Empire Ears Bravado II and an iBasso DX240.


----------



## karloil

Pairing for today


----------



## Podster

Nice, Pod's in his Hungry Panda Chestnut Buds today


----------



## mt877

Baby Boom Box (LOL)... Powered by Sony... WM-Port Speaker by Logitech... Graced by lovely Delta.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## nymz




----------



## greenmac




----------



## Nostoi




----------



## Nostoi

greenmac said:


>


Nice. How you liking the C9/Mojo 2 synergy?


----------



## greenmac

Yes love it

Already has me thinking about HUGO2 though ….//


----------



## Auricon

SA + M17 Transportable rig


----------



## karloil




----------



## Blanka79

nymz said:


>


Very nice. I already bought 2 of the N3 Pro, always sold them... but always thinking of a new one. Terrific piece!


----------



## szore




----------



## Andricop

Sony ZX507 / PW Audio 1960s / Technics TZ700 / Azla Xelastec ... and the lovely pouch my daughter made for them 🙂 🥰


----------



## Nostoi

Decadent transportable set up - Hugo2Go - Cayin C9 or Woo Audio WA8 - ZMF VC.


----------



## hawker

sa700 with campfire ARA


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## steve9019




----------



## Scuba Devils

N6ii-Ti and VE EXT.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

karloil said:


> Pairing for today


can you tell me what interconnect you're using?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

greenmac said:


>


so wait... i need to unpack all this. So you have a Paw as a transport, usb'd to a Mojo being  amped by the Cayin??? Please do tell how things get better past the Paw? In most cases, you can amp the Paw and be golden...lemme know what witchcraft your working with over there!!


----------



## greenmac

LPGT is a bit overkill as the source in this mini desktop set up and works fine as standalone if I am travelling 

Mojo2 and C9 work really well together


----------



## hawker




----------



## jmills8 (Mar 14, 2022)

N8 in balance with the TH900. Plus in Flac.


----------



## gazzington

jmills8 said:


> N8 in balance with the TH900. Plus in Flac.


Still looks more a flagship than the n8ii in my opinion


----------



## Podster

Nostoi said:


> Decadent transportable set up - Hugo2Go - Cayin C9 or Woo Audio WA8 - ZMF VC.


 You mean with a dedicated backpack with built in battery booster pack!  

Seems all my combos are old anymore, slowin' down in my old age


----------



## Nostoi




----------



## BaTou069

greenmac said:


>


OMG thats so 2012 
What HP do you drive with that? I mean, I'm sure the DAP by itself sounds great and is powerful, then adding a M2 may improve the sound (which i kinda doubt) and then that Cayin amp. You either have a very hard to drive HP or some severe upgradetitis which I'm more than willing to help with


----------



## szore




----------



## Gédéon Molle

Rhapsodio Orla+Oriolus W32+WM1A


----------



## Nostoi (Mar 15, 2022)

BaTou069 said:


> OMG thats so 2012
> What HP do you drive with that? I mean, I'm sure the DAP by itself sounds great and is powerful, then adding a M2 may improve the sound (which i kinda doubt) and then that Cayin amp. You either have a very hard to drive HP or some severe upgradetitis which I'm more than willing to help with


I can't speak for @greenmac, but the C9 improves everything it comes into contact with from the easiest to drive IEMs to a picky and moderately hard to drive pair of headphones like the ZMF VC, as seen here.

Some of us are prepared to stack it up in the pursuit of musical greatness.


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> I can't speak for @greenmac, but the C9 improves everything it comes into contact with from the easiest to drive IEMs to a picky and moderately hard to drive pair of headphones like the ZMF VC, as seen here.
> 
> Some of us are prepared to stack it up in the pursuit of musical greatness.


lol I’ve gone similar:


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> lol I’ve gone similar:


You can't beat a tasty stack. And ergonomically/aesthetically, the Mojo/Poly & C9 combo looks super fine. I've been quite impressed with 2Go on Hugo 2, so thinking about going Poly.


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> You can't beat a tasty stack. And ergonomically/aesthetically, the Mojo/Poly & C9 combo looks super fine. I've been quite impressed with 2Go on Hugo 2, so thinking about going Poly.


The poly works great after I got used to it.  I'm happy with a stack as I work from home anyhow!  What pads have you found to be best on your zmf vc?


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> The poly works great after I got used to it.  I'm happy with a stack as I work from home anyhow!  What pads have you found to be best on your zmf vc?


Yes, same with 2Go. Setting it up is a challenge, but once it's in place, everything seems to work nicely. 

I'm using BE2 on the VC, which seem to strike a nice balance. Might have a look at the hybrid pads next. You?


----------



## Podster (Mar 15, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> I can't speak for @greenmac, but the C9 improves everything it comes into contact with from the easiest to drive IEMs to a picky and moderately hard to drive pair of headphones like the ZMF VC, as seen here.
> 
> Some of us are prepared to stack it up in the pursuit of musical greatness.


On sound I agree 100% but these last couple rigs are making my back hurt  Said with dreamy eyes 

Let's go in the opposite direction then 





Just thought I'd post this tiny dynamo but I'm actually in this old setup today


----------



## Montyburns




----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> Yes, same with 2Go. Setting it up is a challenge, but once it's in place, everything seems to work nicely.
> 
> I'm using BE2 on the VC, which seem to strike a nice balance. Might have a look at the hybrid pads next. You?


I've only got the two sets that came with the headphones.  I might get the BE2.  What material are yours made out of?


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> I've only got the two sets that came with the headphones.  I might get the BE2.  What material are yours made out of?


BE2 have a slightly more linear profile, less mid bass bump. I like them because they seem to offer more clarity. They're made of leather, but you can buy in hybrid/suede material, too. I just ordered the suede ones actually. 

BTW, not sure if it's on your radar, but the VC pairs super well with the Woo Audio Wa8.


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> BE2 have a slightly more linear profile, less mid bass bump. I like them because they seem to offer more clarity. They're made of leather, but you can buy in hybrid/suede material, too. I just ordered the suede ones actually.
> 
> BTW, not sure if it's on your radar, but the VC pairs super well with the Woo Audio Wa8.


woo audio wa8 is my next purchase.  Well either that or the hd880s.  Not decided yet!


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> woo audio wa8 is my next purchase.  Well either that or the hd880s.  Not decided yet!


Hd800s also sound great on it, so tricky choice!


----------



## gazzington

Nostoi said:


> Hd800s also sound great on it, so tricky choice!


How are the hd800s on the c9?  I listen to a lot of ambient music these days. Would you say the hd800s are good for that?


----------



## Nostoi

gazzington said:


> How are the hd800s on the c9?  I listen to a lot of ambient music these days. Would you say the hd800s are good for that?


Yes, HD800S are fantastic for ambient. They're good on the C9 in balanced, but the WA8 gives them more body and much richer presentation without any loss of detail. It's really a fantastic pairing.


----------



## Angertobi

New qualcomm Bluetooth cable with se846 and custom sleeves


----------



## Podster




----------



## Auricon

Cayin N8ii + VE EXT + Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates


----------



## jmills8

Auricon said:


> Cayin N8ii + VE EXT + Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates


.


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PM2 , 12 hour battery pack , Arrow amp , TH900.


----------



## TheRH (Mar 17, 2022)

So so good! DX 240 and U6T


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9, taken sound quality to absolute new heights for me! Fantastic DAP.


----------



## Podster

Well portable (Qudelix 5K) is ready and on standby as I'll be going across campus shortly but in the meantime they are hooked up to my DACX6MKII


----------



## Auricon

Tonight's eargasm, EVO + N8ii


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Auricon

Cozy in sweats Friday


----------



## jmills8

Auricon said:


> Cozy in sweats Friday


Is that a Timex or Casio ?


----------



## Auricon

jmills8 said:


> Is that a Timex or Casio ?


Apple Watch Ceramic Series 5


----------



## TheRH

Just another of the DX240 and the U6T.


----------



## happyblack

CraftEars Argentum CIEMs + Qudelix-5K

Coming from Tin Audio T4 and Sansa Clip+, these babies sound phenomenally.

Believe me or not, but once I put those in and played a few tracks, I discovered some new dimensions.. Never did I imagine that sound can be so deep, and so detailed.

I don't have much experience in reviewing audio stuff, but I may try to write some short review about them in the near future.

Photos taken by me.


----------



## Damz87




----------



## jmills8

Cowon PL


----------



## snapple10

Trying out the 7hz after reading so much about it.. but a lot of interference .. statics.. that can’t be normal… otherwise enjoying the sound 
7hz> Hiby R6 pro


----------



## firesign

snapple10 said:


> Trying out the 7hz after reading so much about it.. but a lot of interference .. statics.. that can’t be normal… otherwise enjoying the sound
> 7hz> Hiby R6 pro


It's not normal, they should sound great and clean


----------



## Montyburns




----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## fokta




----------



## Nago




----------



## Silverlinings (Mar 20, 2022)

So far this combo has been great for metal. May investigate new cheaper Sony DAP (for battery life) and maybe DX320 denpeding on price.


----------



## fokta

Simple config with fun sound is the best for travel...


----------



## Podster (Mar 21, 2022)

fokta said:


>


Nothing like a primo wire and custom tips on a $5 iem to tell you that you may have a bug! I know I've been guilty as charged a few times myself 

Nuttin' Fancy but sure gets the job done


----------



## fokta

Podster said:


> Nothing like a primo wire and custom tips on a $5 iem to tell you that you may have a bug! I know I've been guilty as charged a few times myself
> 
> Nuttin' Fancy but sure gets the job done





even with sub 1k DAP.... Fun tuned with above avg. technicalities, & soundstage... 
Its a synergy pairing...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 22, 2022)

Tripowin Leá​


----------



## Nostoi (Mar 22, 2022)

On the borderlands of (trans)portable and not portable, but nevertheless one of the best set-ups I've heard irrespective of actual usage: HD800S being driven by the Cayin N6ii/A02 via the spectacular battery powered Bakoon HPA-21. I cannot speak highly enough of this amp.


----------



## Podster

fokta said:


> even with sub 1k DAP.... Fun tuned with above avg. technicalities, & soundstage...
> Its a synergy pairing...


No doubt, the 755 is worth in my opinion 10-15 times its price and even more should you have it paired with the right DAP or DAP/AMP  (Custom MMCX and a smart cable don't hurt either) 

Good looking Lea @Redcarmoose 





Got my Cheap Date going  KZ Huggie Bears


----------



## lil BANE

Today’s configuration at work…


----------



## justanut

A teaser:


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Nostoi

justanut said:


> A teaser:


Meaty stack! I didn't realise the Max was so thicc! Let us know how you like the HD800s/WA8 pairing.


----------



## justanut

Nostoi said:


> Meaty stack! I didn't realise the Max was so thicc! Let us know how you like the HD800s/WA8 pairing.


Haha yeah the 3Max is a thicc boy~ But mostly cos of that case I've got on too. 

Listening now~ compared with just the 3Max this is a definite step up in terms of soundstage and much of the treble edge has been taken off! Going to slowly go through my albums to better appreciate the pairing now


----------



## Podster

Aramaki said:


>


That DAP? Looks solid like a DAP was put directly into a Yo-Tank!   

Getting the Last Drop out of this old iPhone 4


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Already posted in the GS Audio topic.

GS Audio GD3D+Tripowin Altea+WM1A


----------



## blackgreen15

Aramaki said:


>


what DAP is this?


----------



## firesign

blackgreen15 said:


> what DAP is this?


Acmee MF01

https://www.linsoul.com/products/acmee-mf01


----------



## Damz87




----------



## kmmbd

iFi xDSD Gryphon + ZMF Atrium = Awesomeness.


----------



## MrNailhead

kmmbd said:


> iFi xDSD Gryphon + ZMF Atrium = Awesomeness.


Very nice!  But how did you get an Atrium so quickly?  I thought they just released them a couple days ago - well done in any case!


----------



## Auricon

Indigo + 3MAX SS


----------



## kmmbd

MrNailhead said:


> Very nice!  But how did you get an Atrium so quickly?  I thought they just released them a couple days ago - well done in any case!


It's a review loaner. Zach sent these out a week or so back. Really enjoying them so far.


----------



## Gavin C4

The EXT pairs extremely well with P6 Pro. The bass is punchy and dynamic. Effect Audio Chiron cable slightly adds more colors and emotion to the over all sound. Such great pairing.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## nymz




----------



## kiling92

don't trollate me, it will seem ridiculous but the r10 piloted with a dc04 and neutron player sounds divinely.
massive soundstage, strong dynamics and even more crystal clear mids!
full-bodied but not intrusive bass!


----------



## kiling92

don't trollate me, it will seem ridiculous but the r10 piloted with a dc04 and neutron player sounds divinely.
massive soundstage, strong dynamics and even more crystal clear mids!
full-bodied but not intrusive bass!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Mar 27, 2022)

-The Vision Ears Phonix and Effect Audio Chiron with AK SP2000 Black.

The Phonix already has the best mids vocals out there, with the combination of Effect Audio Chiron, is mids vocals sounded even better and more refined. The stage presentation is even more organized. Together with the color combination of black and red wine, it is a lovely piece of equipment..


----------



## Bosk

DX240 > Penon Totem > Modded B4-X > Penon Leo Plus > Andromeda 2020


----------



## lil BANE

Bosk said:


> DX240 > Penon Totem > Modded B4-X > Penon Leo Plus > Andromeda 2020


I‘m very curious about your modded B4-X - do you mind sharing the mods?


----------



## Bosk

lil BANE said:


> I‘m very curious about your modded B4-X - do you mind sharing the mods?



Sure, click the link in my signature.


----------



## Montyburns




----------



## Tybot

Well this is fun.


----------



## Podster

Tybot said:


> Well this is fun.


I'd say! Stellar  

Today we are going more open air  




JDS Custom CMOY (Dual 9 Volt specifically setup to drive my AKG's and obviously overkill to drive my Hungry Panda Sony Eric's) and old retired iPhone 4


----------



## Barndoor




----------



## subguy812




----------



## hawker

not portable but very nice sound


----------



## bLitzkreEp (Mar 30, 2022)

Current RIG..


----------



## Damz87




----------



## Nostoi

Better than your 2022 trending DAP: Hugo2Go -> Bakoon HPA-01M -> Kennerton Rognir.


----------



## fiascogarcia

P6Pro, Cayin C9, and Traillii/first times.


----------



## fiascogarcia




----------



## Podster

fiascogarcia said:


>


That first shot was enough, now you are just showing off  LOL (they are beautiful)


----------



## fiascogarcia

Ok, so while I was going through some of my shots, I got a little nostalgic over this one.  Only a few short years ago, remember stacks?  With company logo rubber bands, I-mods, Cypher Labs, and Whiplash? LOL  It all sounded pretty darn good, as I recall.


----------



## Amlalsulami (Mar 30, 2022)

Nostoi said:


>




What are this cable that connect between r3 and mojo2?


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Gavin C4

The Vision Ears Phonix pairs well and scale up nicely with high quality source. Smooth and very dense mids and a extremely large sound stage and detailed highs. Very nice vocals is the show of the day. One of the best picks  for relaxing and long term listening.


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> Talk about old gear I broke this old thing out this past Saturday and it can still hold its own against much more expensive rigs  Then again just my opinion and you know what they say about those  Ooh ooh, have a funny one (story) about this old hip rig. Was at one of my sons soccer matches years ago and had this very rig on my belt and this one mom keeps looking at me funny and when I stare back at her finally she approaches me and ask is that a medical device on your hip! What was crazy is you could see the cables going to my ears not to another spot or organ
> 
> It was a sweetie, of course the old topping NX1's were notoriously noisy especially around other poorly shielded devices Will always love my FiiO x3ii as one of my first DAP's and who did not love Havi B3 Pro's hence the NX1 as most are/were also aware to get the best out the Havi's one needed to put the pedal to the metal Wokei inspired me to try and DIY carbon faceplates to complement the killer carbon on the FiiO, looked quite tactical really As well as what Fat Fingers got me, I know knarly!


Classics! Havi B3 were such good value.


----------



## Podster

NickleCo said:


> Classics! Havi B3 were such good value.


Indeed, you got a lot for a little really and if you had the right juice they sounded even better.

In (and still) one of my fave rigs of all time, killer DAP Shanny M2, Ray's Tomahawk with just about anything but in this instance we have the lovely BGVP DMG


----------



## Tybot




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Tybot

OspreyAndy said:


>


What am I looking at here?  How does the KSE1500 fit in?


----------



## OspreyAndy

Tybot said:


> What am I looking at here?  How does the KSE1500 fit in?


The dongle serving as Aux Line in for KSA1200 Energizer unt. My KSE1500 IEM is the 2nd variant that does not come with a DAC, hence it uses KSA1200


----------



## povidlo (Apr 3, 2022)

watch out, i'm armed with ba_ss_ookas!


----------



## Scuba Devils

A magical pairing!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

fiascogarcia said:


> Ok, so while I was going through some of my shots, I got a little nostalgic over this one.  Only a few short years ago, remember stacks?  With company logo rubber bands, I-mods, Cypher Labs, and Whiplash? LOL  It all sounded pretty darn good, as I recall.


It's been a while, and I love this cable now, in 2022.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

*Bax by TRN*
_First Impressions:

These are full-on amazing. It's been 24 hours and they are starting to smooth out. Nothing wrong OTB......they sounded great, but bass and imaging seem to be improving. I will post a formal review in about 3 or 4 days. So far though totally impressed. The FR is perfect, they sound exactly like a dialed in home-theatre. Super fast and tight bass, which reaches just as low as you would want to go, textured and smooth. The EST adds a leading edge edge which is bumble-bee like and sexy. Everything totally goes together, doesn't sound like a hybrid. This has got to be the best TRN so far? I mean I haven't heard anything other TRN, but I can't believe anything sounds better? This is TOTL flagship town! One of the best if not THE best IEM I own. I'm floored._
*







*


----------



## Damz87

WM1ZM2 & Z1R 🥰


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

*TRN Bax 


*


----------



## SenyorC

Redcarmoose said:


> *Bax by TRN*
> _First Impressions:
> 
> These are full-on amazing. It's been 24 hours and they are starting to smooth out. Nothing wrong OTB......they sounded great, but bass and imaging seem to be improving. I will post a formal review in about 3 or 4 days. So far though totally impressed. The FR is perfect, they sound exactly like a dialed in home-theatre. Super fast and tight bass, which reaches just as low as you would want to go, textured and smooth. The EST adds a leading edge edge which is bumble-bee like and sexy. Everything totally goes together, doesn't sound like a hybrid. This has got to be the best TRN so far? I mean I haven't heard anything other TRN, but I can't believe anything sounds better? This is TOTL flagship town! One of the best if not THE best IEM I own. I'm floored._
> ...


Wow, those are a break from the norm!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

SenyorC said:


> Wow, those are a break from the norm!


They really are, from what I read. So about 40 hours into burn-in and some listening time; about 7 albums? Will have a review in about 4 days or so. I’m liking them a lot......but time will have to tell? I’m not sure about the delay so far, they are incredible for two days.........I thought they were perfect? Well see? Not sure If provided graph is accurate?


----------



## Redcarmoose

SenyorC said:


> Wow, those are a break from the norm!





Redcarmoose said:


> They really are, from what I read. So about 40 hours into burn-in and some listening time; about 7 albums? Will have a review in about 4 days or so. I’m liking them a lot......but time will have to tell? I’m not sure about the delay so far, they are incredible for two days.........I thought they were perfect? Well see? Not sure If provided graph is accurate?


Actually I did a reassessment today. They are fine. One album out of my whole collection was off? 

They are a deal!


----------



## Damz87

Sony WM1ZM2 + Effect Audio Centurion + FiR Audio XE6


----------



## fokta

N8ii
Gryphon 
VE EXT
Mojo 2


----------



## Steranko (Apr 6, 2022)

My rig


----------



## Bax1020

Indigo x M9


----------



## Gavin C4

With the SP 2000 as source, paired with MASS Kobo 428. It brought iems to the next level. Significantly enhanced layering ability and detail.


----------



## Steranko (Apr 8, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> With the SP 2000 as source, paired with MASS Kobo 428. It brought iems to the next level. Significantly enhanced layering ability and detail.


Is this portable and carry whilst traveling? No need to plug to mains? How long battery lasts? Looks good. Will try. Thanks


----------



## dougms3

Steranko said:


> My rig


Yep, theres about a BMW 5 series worth of gear right there.


----------



## jmills8

Gavin C4 said:


> With the SP 2000 as source, paired with MASS Kobo 428. It brought iems to the next level. Significantly enhanced layering ability and detail.


Nice , I had a few Kobo amps , you should try Romi Audio amps located in HK.


----------



## subguy812




----------



## khbaur330162 (Apr 12, 2022)

LONG LIVE THE AUDIO STACK!!!!

Samsung S10+
Soekris DAC1101
Nitecore NB10000 (with data/power splitter)
DIY vintage planar headphones


Sounds good enough I sold my Dethonray Honey H1 and am contemplating selling both my portable amps.

-edit- Thread about this rig:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...-talks-about-soekris-dac1101-insights.962910/


----------



## gazzington

khbaur330162 said:


> LONG LIVE THE AUDIO STACK!!!!
> 
> Samsung S10+
> Soekris DAC1101
> ...


What Sony headphones are they?


----------



## khbaur330162

gazzington said:


> What Sony headphones are they?


Those are Sony DR-ZX701ip's (same housing and drivers as MDR-ZX700) however the stock drivers have been removed and Yamaha YH-1 planar magnetic drivers have been installed, along with a few other modifications. They have Brainwavz Oval Flat Sheepskin earpads.


----------



## gazzington

khbaur330162 said:


> Those are Sony DR-ZX701ip's (same housing and drivers as MDR-ZX700) however the stock drivers have been removed and Yamaha YH-1 planar magnetic drivers have been installed, along with a few other modifications. They have Brainwavz Oval Flat Sheepskin earpads.


Haha, cool. Got to love some modded headphones


----------



## Andricop




----------



## madmonkey




----------



## Gavin C4

Gold ascent for luxurious feel.


----------



## Palpatine79 (Apr 12, 2022)

SP2KCu / Mest Mk2


----------



## numberonesuperman

Damz87 said:


> Sony WM1ZM2 + Effect Audio Centurion + FiR Audio XE6


Hello I have the wm1z and SP2000 Copper.  Looking at M2, how does it compare with some of your other daps and where does it fit based on personal taste? Thank you (DX300 Max Ti | SP2000 | N8ii | WM1ZM2 | M9 | W2)


----------



## hawker




----------



## Damz87

numberonesuperman said:


> Hello I have the wm1z and SP2000 Copper.  Looking at M2, how does it compare with some of your other daps and where does it fit based on personal taste? Thank you (DX300 Max Ti | SP2000 | N8ii | WM1ZM2 | M9 | W2)


I’m writing a comparison between them all so keep an eye on the Watercooler thread


----------



## Gavin C4

Lotoo Touch Titanium with Effect Audio Horus X and Vision Ears EXT. EXT is a really nice IEM, adding more emotion and densier mids to it really complement the signature of EXT.


----------



## Steranko

Started playing with the Pico Audio Origa SE tube amp. I am surprised it is pretty good and better than Cayin C9, IMHO.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

khbaur330162 said:


> LONG LIVE THE AUDIO STACK!!!!
> 
> Samsung S10+
> Soekris DAC1101
> ...


Damn right...I mean, this says so much...and as a fellow stack-ite, this has me hyped right now!! Im just amazed the Sokeris can run portable/transportable like this!!!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Damz87 said:


> Sony WM1ZM2 + Effect Audio Centurion + FiR Audio XE6


YOOOO! The WM1Z Mk2 is out already?!?!? Nice!!!!1


----------



## khbaur330162 (Apr 12, 2022)

RONJA MESCO said:


> Damn right...I mean, this says so much...and as a fellow stack-ite, this has me hyped right now!! Im just amazed the Sokeris can run portable/transportable like this!!!


Haha. I was so surprised when the Soekris powered on directly off my phone... Eyes literally popped O_O. The battery bank does sharpen edges to sounds a bit giving off a sense of better spatial queuing to sharp attack sounds and it also gives the image a little more vibrancy or higher signal saturation (this might have to do with higher voltage swing of the amplifier or something given the headphones I'm listening to).

Plugging Soekris directly into computer via high current USB cable DOES sound better slightly, bit more organic and just more "hi-fi", sadly, but this is such a nasty little portable for the price, imho, I'm having a lot of fun with it. If you're into R2R this is pretty neat. Dethonray Honey H1 sounds a little bolder and more energetic in treble, so it probably sounds really fantastic with the right gear, but for what I was using it for (power hungry vintage planar magnetics) this suits me better and I can probably sell my portable amps now (was never happy with the Honey amplifier for single ended use, and also digital volume kinda fiddly, imho).


----------



## RONJA MESCO

fiascogarcia said:


> Ok, so while I was going through some of my shots, I got a little nostalgic over this one.  Only a few short years ago, remember stacks?  With company logo rubber bands, I-mods, Cypher Labs, and Whiplash? LOL  It all sounded pretty darn good, as I recall.


STACK-ITES.....UNITE!!!!


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Apr 12, 2022)

khbaur330162 said:


> Haha. I was so surprised when the Soekris powered on directly off my phone... Eyes literally popped O_O. The battery bank does sharpen edges to sounds a bit giving off a sense of better spatial queuing to sharp attack sounds and it also gives the image a little more vibrancy or higher signal saturation (this might have to do with higher voltage swing of the amplifier or something given the headphones I'm listening to).
> 
> Plugging Soekris directly into computer via high current USB cable DOES sound better slightly, bit more organic and just more "hi-fi", sadly, but this is such a nasty little portable for the price, imho, I'm having a lot of fun with it. If you're into R2R this is pretty neat. Dethonray Honey H1 sounds a little bolder and more energetic in treble, so it probably sounds really fantastic with the right gear, but for what I was using it for (power hungry vintage planar magnetics) this suits me better and I can probably sell my portable amps now (was never happy with the Honey amplifier for single ended use, and also digital volume kinda fiddly, imho).


Right on...its such a moment when you put a stack together and it ends up working after you fiddle around with it for awhile. It seems that the further you are on the stacking journey, you tend to return to old amps (or amp-dacs, for that matter) you owned in the past  to get the right sound. .I have gone back and forth buying the Oppo HA-2 (3 times), Aune b1 (2 times) or the RHA L1 (2 times) for stubborn DAPs that need something that just works with everything!


----------



## Gavin C4

Steranko said:


> Started playing with the Pico Audio Origa SE tube amp. I am surprised it is pretty good and better than Cayin C9, IMHO.



LP 6 Ti, sounds better from the 6.3mm output. Get a furutech 6.3mm adapter and Effect audio 2.5 > 3.5 adapter.


----------



## Damz87

Shanling M9 + Eletech Aeneid + Vision Ears EXT


----------



## TheRH

hawker said:


> sa700 with campfire ARA


How do you like the 700?


----------



## Gavin C4

Space grey in the portable world.


----------



## Marat Sar (Apr 13, 2022)

DX200Ti + amp 3 -> C9 -> Orpheus -> Mason FS

Rare combo, posting pics in case someone happens to have the same fringe gear, dx200Ti with amp3 most importantly. Amp 3 has true line out (2.5) quite impressive with the C9. Whole chain sounds incredible, Mason may even beat out Trailli in this.


----------



## Steranko

Pico Audio Origa SE with Telefunken gold pin tube, LP6 TI7, Black Erlkonig with EA Hades cable.


----------



## HiFi47

So now, this is truly portable! And sounds surprisingly good


----------



## TheRH

iBasso DX240 and Fir Audio V x Vs.


----------



## Damz87

Cayin N8ii + PW Audio Orpheus + Aroma Audio Jewel


----------



## Sa700

TheRH said:


> How do you like the 700?


I had a SA700 in Onyx and it was okay’ish. The dap itself is slow, buggy, and it got warm quite quickly - even running my 846’s on 3.5. I sold it after two months. There are much better daps on the market for that price range imho. If you stream, forget about it. But if you listen to your music offline, its doable. Just my two cents…


----------



## hawker (Apr 14, 2022)

TheRH said:


> How do you like the 700?


get it with cheapest price...ok for   pop music


----------



## Upsetter (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Montyburns




----------



## karloil




----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears EXT is getting all the love recently.


----------



## shizzin

HiFi47 said:


> So now, this is truly portable! And sounds surprisingly good


Wait what IEM is that and what cable and also is that some fiio amp


----------



## audionewbi

Steranko said:


> Pico Audio Origa SE


One of those amps that I hope to try on day. Have you tried the CAS workshop version of this amp?


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## karloil




----------



## TheRH

More V x V.


----------



## HiFi47

shizzin said:


> Wait what IEM is that and what cable and also is that some fiio amp



The IEM are Kumitate Lab Trio with a diy Oyaide cable and the amp is a fiio q1 mk2 (but to be honest the iem deserve a better amp. But it's ok for on the way, and it looks dope


----------



## hoofman

karloil said:


>


Beautiful stack 😍 
Is this SE180 > Gryphon > C9 > qdc 3SH


----------



## karloil

hoofman said:


> Beautiful stack 😍
> Is this SE180 > Gryphon > C9 > qdc 3SH



Thanks! You got it right! 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Redcarmoose

*TRN Bax/WM 1A





*


----------



## Nostoi

Hugo2G0 - Cayin C9 - DCA Aeon 2 Noire


----------



## justanut

My almost perfect trans-“portable” stack + that cute cassette powerbank to extend the WA8’s measly ~4hr…


----------



## Nostoi

justanut said:


> My almost perfect trans-“portable” stack + that cute cassette powerbank to extend the WA8’s measly ~4hr…


You're lucky to get 4 hours on the WA8 - I barely manage just 3 hours or so....! What's the retro powerbank thingy? Looks cute.


----------



## justanut (Apr 15, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> You're lucky to get 4 hours on the WA8 - I barely manage just 3 hours or so....! What's the retro powerbank thingy? Looks cute.


Ya usually 3hrs.. but on paper it’s 4 😅

I bought the powerbank here. (Corrected url)


----------



## Gavin C4

I would say that this is at most, my transportable set up with C9 that I am comfort with. Larger than this would really be out of my preference. Lol



Nostoi said:


> You're lucky to get 4 hours on the WA8 - I barely manage just 3 hours or so....! What's the retro powerbank thingy? Looks cute.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*WM1A-ZEN


*


----------



## kimball (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## efftee

Redcarmoose said:


> *WM1A-ZEN
> *


Great photography. Very Jappy, you should offer to sell the NFT to Sony!


----------



## Cann3dh33t

WM1A / Monarch MKII


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 18, 2022)

*Aftermarket cables and tips.*


----------



## Podster

madmonkey said:


>


LOL, that baby always reminds me of a explosives charge plunger  Should have designed it to push and turbo boost the volume  

So I have to stop coming in here as New DAP envy sets in quickly and here all I have are these old things


----------



## Barndoor (Apr 19, 2022)

Tempotec v1 - VE Abigail - Haafee HA9 (OPA1612 Version) - Shuoer S12 (BGVP W01 tips)


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


>


How does the questyle compare to your other dongles? I'm after a dongle to use with my etys


----------



## OspreyAndy

gazzington said:


> How does the questyle compare to your other dongles? I'm after a dongle to use with my etys


I am impressed so far. But I have just received this M15 like an hour ago, so will need time to ascertain where does it fit into the 120 dongles I have


----------



## bLitzkreEp

FiiO M11 Plus LTD + Topping NX7 

Really enjoying how this setup sounds...


----------



## Podster (Apr 20, 2022)

bLitzkreEp said:


> FiiO M11 Plus LTD + Topping NX7
> 
> Really enjoying how this setup sounds...


Nice, I'm very found of the little and inexpensive Toppings myself 

Here's a few sweeties now 




Original Noisy 1 (really bad insulation) on the one however the 1s rectified that seen below attached to my Colorfly C3 




And a NX2 below  This is an excellent rig, I still have them paired.





And today, I enjoyed the M3s so much yesterday all I did was change iem's out to the OH-10's today


----------



## Podster

Nothing wrong with the Blue Bird U3 





or the Jazz


----------



## Podster

Of course my two faves are my old JDS C421 (Still prefer it to the C5)  






And my Hoss of course!


----------



## Gavin C4

Cant resist black and gold


----------



## Steranko

Gavin C4 said:


> I would say that this is at most, my transportable set up with C9 that I am comfort with. Larger than this would really be out of my preference. Lol


Have you tried the Pico Audio Origa-SE. I think it's more customizable since you can change the tube inside to any tube you like and it's pretty portable. You can tailor made how much warm sound you want on your DAP by using a warmer tube like the Amperex bugle boy or go for the Telefunken (German) for a more detailed output.


----------



## Podster

Steranko said:


> Have you tried the Pico Audio Origa-SE. I think it's more customizable since you can change the tube inside to any tube you like and it's pretty portable. You can tailor made how much warm sound you want on your DAP by using a warmer tube like the Amperex bugle boy or go for the Telefunken (German) for a more detailed output.


I’m not sure if anyone could stuff anymore into that size case! Those two massive caps seem to be standing guard over that tube  very nice


----------



## Steranko

Podster said:


> I’m not sure if anyone could stuff anymore into that size case! Those two massive caps seem to be standing guard over that tube  very nice


I am loving this new toy. Apparently, these are basic caps which I have not modified yet. I shall be replacing it with two gold ones size of peanuts but they can pack a punch.
But I am testing a number of vacuum tubes on this first to see how much difference they can make before exploring these capacitor modifications.


----------



## efftee

Steranko said:


> I am loving this new toy. Apparently, these are basic caps which I have not modified yet. I shall be replacing it with two gold ones size of peanuts but they can pack a punch.
> But I am testing a number of vacuum tubes on this first to see how much difference they can make before exploring these capacitor modifications.


That is one cool toy! Please do share more. Is that the LP6? Which edition? How does it pair?


----------



## Sa700

Podster said:


> Nothing wrong with the Blue Bird U3
> 
> 
> 
> or the Jazz


Who makes the cables in the second photo?


----------



## Podster

Sa700 said:


> Who makes the cables in the second photo?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32970249542.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.64d71802hN2Q4O


----------



## DatClampTho (Apr 21, 2022)

The "it's perfect weather, the city is alive, I'm going for a long walk" rig (now home from that walk).


----------



## Redcarmoose

*There can be only one......HOOK-X!


*


----------



## Sa700

Podster said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32970249542.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.64d71802hN2Q4O


How do you like the cable?


----------



## Steranko

efftee said:


> That is one cool toy! Please do share more. Is that the LP6? Which edition? How does it pair?


I am still experimenting with different tubes to try different flavours and colours it can add to the sound. I wanted to satisfy my curiosity of whether a very expensive tube can make that much of a difference.  The Pico Origa pairs better with the N8ii. I have both Lp6Ti 199 and 7th Anniversary since I really like the sound hence I purchased both. The Lp6Ti is a beast of a DAP. In terms of portability in terms of weight and size, it's a small package with a monster of a sound which I can carry with me anywhere. It really doesn't need any Amp with any IEM.  I was just seeing if it can push more headroom out of my Black Erlkonig and how the tube can add more harmonics to a very already detailed sound from the LP6Ti to make it both warmer and fuller to an already highly detailed sound. Sometimes I feel a good power amp can make things sound that much better if one likes the HiFi feel.


----------



## Garney

M9 + PW Audio No.5 + Neon 4


----------



## CJG888

Steranko said:


> Have you tried the Pico Audio Origa-SE. I think it's more customizable since you can change the tube inside to any tube you like and it's pretty portable. You can tailor made how much warm sound you want on your DAP by using a warmer tube like the Amperex bugle boy or go for the Telefunken (German) for a more detailed output.


Interesting amp. The only thing that concerns me slightly is the choice of tube. I have a considerable collection of ECC88 and equivalents, both NOS and current production. Out of all of these, maybe 30% are clearly microphonic. This is an issue with this tube… Of course, it sounds fantastic in the right desktop amp, but would I want to risk taking it on the road?

In my experience, the best sounding ones are the 70s Mullard CV4108, but the most robust and resistant to knocks are the lowly Sovtek 6922 (90s vintage).


----------



## Steranko

CJG888 said:


> Interesting amp. The only thing that concerns me slightly is the choice of tube. I have a considerable collection of ECC88 and equivalents, both NOS and current production. Out of all of these, maybe 30% are clearly microphonic. This is an issue with this tube… Of course, it sounds fantastic in the right desktop amp, but would I want to risk taking it on the road?
> 
> In my experience, the best sounding ones are the 70s Mullard CV4108, but the most robust and resistant to knocks are the lowly Sovtek 6922 (90s vintage).


Surprisingly, it can take a few knocks. I carry it around in this Van nuys case which is not too bad. I will try the Mullard as well but the Bugle Boy is not too bad either.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hiby R3, ALO Pilot and Fiio FD5.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 + Aroma Audio Thunder


----------



## subguy812




----------



## madmonkey

im jelly of you all


----------



## Podster (Apr 22, 2022)

Sa700 said:


> How do you like the cable?


It's nice, well built and sounds good. Well worth the price. It has found a permanent home on m favorite single DD iem 





So @Redcarmoose you have found the Highlander of iem's have ya

Don't feel bad @madmonkey , I'm jelly of most of these guys rigs too as all mine are just purchases as I'm not and never have been a reviewer  I do remember being ecstatic of just how good this little <$75 rig sounds! 





BrainWavz Koel's and Benjie X6 

p.s. I'm such a Moron, that was the pic I already posted

The ISN cable worked great on several iem's and really made these KZ's sound incredible


----------



## fiascogarcia

My best combo's!


----------



## Sa700

fiascogarcia said:


> My best combo's!


Who makes the cables for your iems?


----------



## riverground

Sa700 said:


> Who makes the cables for your iems?


Both are PW Audio cables.

The one on the Traillii looks like the PW Audio First TImes and the one on the IER-Z1R is the stock Traillii cable which is a version of the 1960’s 4 wire.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Sa700 said:


> Who makes the cables for your iems?





riverground said:


> Both are PW Audio cables.
> 
> The one on the Traillii looks like the PW Audio First TImes and the one on the IER-Z1R is the stock Traillii cable which is a version of the 1960’s 4 wire.


You are spot on, riverground!


----------



## mt877

Shanling M3X - Little Bear B4-X - Sony IER-M9


----------



## CrocodileDundee (Apr 22, 2022)

Hiby RS6 + Fir Audio Kr5 + EA Ares II cable.

Pairing of the night. 🤓


----------



## Bosk

This week I modded the DX240's stock AMP1MK3 card & compared it with the AMP3MOD iBasso sent me. You'll find my impressions here.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

FiiO M11 Plus Ltd + TRN Bax (with Spinfit CP145) - the Bax are worth a listen for the extremely impressive bass alone, but they have got other qualities, too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/raptgo-hook-x.25798/reviews#review-28375


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 23, 2022)

Uebelkraehe said:


> FiiO M11 Plus Ltd + TRN Bax (with Spinfit CP145) - the Bax are worth a listen for the extremely impressive bass alone, but they have got other qualities, too.


Some of the best IEMs I’ve heard at any price point!

Congratulations! Cheers!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-bax.25781/reviews#review-28294


----------



## firesign (Apr 23, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Some of the best IEMs I’ve heard at any price point!
> 
> Congratulations! Cheers!
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-bax.25781/reviews#review-28294


Choose only one: TRN BAX vs RAPTGO HOOK-X

NOTE: you left this disclaimer in the RAPTGO review:
_Disclaimer:
The TRN Bax was sent to me by Kareena Tang of Linsoul in exchange for this review._


----------



## Redcarmoose

firesign said:


> Choose only one: TRN BAX vs RAPTGO HOOK-X
> 
> NOTE: you left this disclaimer in the RAPTGO review:
> _Disclaimer:
> The TRN Bax was sent to me by Kareena Tang of Linsoul in exchange for this review._


THX....sorry...I will change that!


----------



## firesign

Redcarmoose said:


> THX....sorry...I will change that!


When I said choose only one, I meant which one do you think is better, the TRN BAX or the RAPTGO.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 23, 2022)

firesign said:


> When I said choose only one, I meant which one do you think is better, the TRN BAX or the RAPTGO.


I know.

The Bax is way way more bombastic. The bass is crazy, not really bass head..........but wild. Where the HOOK-X is more careful. The HOOK-X may have a bigger soundstage? Though I would take the Bax maybe. Why? Because I’m more of a DD/BA/EST guy than a Planer/Piezoelectric guy? But I appreciate both for what they do in their own way..........apples and oranges really!

It’s hard to imagine that the HOOK-X is planar, piezoelectric, bone conduction and open-back. That’s just killer for $239.00. The Bax is DD, EST, 1 BA and open-back for $312.00 which competes slightly with the ONYX and comparisons to the IER-Z1R make the Z1R obviously more natural and detailed but both the Z1R and Bax have a big sound.

*But both the Bax and HOOK-X is all I’ve been listening to now, they are that fun!*


----------



## Redcarmoose

firesign said:


> Choose only one: TRN BAX vs RAPTGO HOOK-X
> 
> NOTE: you left this disclaimer in the RAPTGO review:
> _Disclaimer:
> The TRN Bax was sent to me by Kareena Tang of Linsoul in exchange for this review._


Also my next review will be more critical of the next IEM.....the score will not rate that high! Not all my reviews are totally 100%, but the TRN Bax and RAPTGO HOOK-X were/are truly crazy good IEMs! That’s why they got 5 stars!


----------



## firesign (Apr 23, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Also my next review will be more critical of the next IEM.....the score will not rate that high! Not all my reviews are totally 100%, but the TRN Bax and RAPTGO HOOK-X were/are truly crazy good IEMs! That’s why they got 5 stars!


One thing I often see on headfi, and on review blogs, is that almost all reviews are 4 stars or more...
That makes me lose confidence with reviews and reviewers. In fact, it is something on which I did not base practically anything to choose one IEM or another, because unfortunately I have to blindly buy almost everything (the only IEM that I bought after trying it is the Isabellae, which is also my favorite ).
I've seen really bad IEM reviews with 4.5 stars, from supposedly trustworthy reviewers. IEMs with hardly bearable sound... 4.5 stars...

Maybe that's why I like Precogvision's reviews so much, because it uses all the numbers from 0 to 10 to score, not just 8 and up. And I do not usually coincide with their tastes at all. But at least his punctuation is much more in line with what I think is correct.

All of this aside, I'm looking for an IEM with powerful, punchy bass for more bass heads than all I've got, but at the same time not being too warm neither dark. That is, do not neglect the mids or the treble at all.
That is why the NRT BAX had caught my attention.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I recently found time during work for brief listening sessions so wanted a low cost pocketable iem - I have found satisfaction with the Blon-01 using UAPP with my S10.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 24, 2022)

firesign said:


> One thing I often see on headfi, and on review blogs, is that almost all reviews are 4 stars or more...
> That makes me lose confidence with reviews and reviewers. In fact, it is something on which I did not base practically anything to choose one IEM or another, because unfortunately I have to blindly buy almost everything (the only IEM that I bought after trying it is the Isabellae, which is also my favorite ).
> I've seen really bad IEM reviews with 4.5 stars, from supposedly trustworthy reviewers. IEMs with hardly bearable sound... 4.5 stars...
> 
> ...


Well, if you read the total information in the review you will often read the reviewers issues with an IEM. The way it goes for me is I'm always looking for success, though typically it comes three ways.

1) The IEM makes demands to sounding good. That means an IEM only sounds good with a type of music and or DAP/desktop.
2) The IEM will be well rounded and sound good no matter what.
3) The IEM will lack/add an off something to the character.......to me?


The first 1) is difficult as it is a certain window for success.
The second 2) is easy and those get all the stars.
The third 3) is also difficult as the lack of character someone may want. So that is where it's subjective. Same as character adds, some may like them, others not. 

But the TRN Bax and HOOK-X fall into the number 2 group, they get 5 stars.

Red Mark: Right, you simply have to find a reviewer who you trust and like their review process. All reviews are still subjective even though they try not to be, so it's just a question of liking their IEM taste.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 24, 2022)

*TINHIFI P1 MAX


*


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Today’s pairing and love affair.

Legend X + EA Ares II + Hiby RS6


----------



## TheRH

Very nice!


----------



## Bitsir

firesign said:


> One thing I often see on headfi, and on review blogs, is that almost all reviews are 4 stars or more...
> That makes me lose confidence with reviews and reviewers. In fact, it is something on which I did not base practically anything to choose one IEM or another, because unfortunately I have to blindly buy almost everything (the only IEM that I bought after trying it is the Isabellae, which is also my favorite ).
> I've seen really bad IEM reviews with 4.5 stars, from supposedly trustworthy reviewers. IEMs with hardly bearable sound... 4.5 stars...
> 
> ...


You should deeply consider the new Thor Mjölnir MK2 ($399) if you're after  bass head slam.


----------



## bonsilityp

My ultimate at-home carrying around portable setup: iphone + DD Hifi TC35 + Ikko OH10 + waist bag. Cheap and sturdy!


----------



## firesign

Bitsir said:


> You should deeply consider the new Thor Mjölnir MK2 ($399) if you're after  bass head slam.


1 DD IEM for $399. I need to know a lot more to push the button, and still there isn't anything about it (graph, reviews)...


----------



## Auricon

Sunday evening grooves with Jay Kay

UM MEST Mk2 x Eletech Project 8 Prudence + M17 (in enhanced over-ear headphone mode)


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 1, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/tin-hifi/products/tinhifi-t1s?variant=42705299865817

TINHIFI T1S​Beryllium Plated Diaphragm HiFi Earphones​


----------



## Podster

Options today


----------



## Sa700

Auricon said:


> Sunday evening grooves with Jay Kay
> 
> UM MEST Mk2 x Eletech Project 8 Prudence + M17 (in enhanced over-ear headphone mode)


No hiss?


----------



## Auricon

Sa700 said:


> No hiss?


I don't hear or perceive any hiss during playback.


----------



## F700

Calyx M / C9 / Aroma Jewel = bad picture, but premium sound


----------



## Votius

OspreyAndy said:


>


What connectors did you use on this cable mod?


----------



## NickleCo (Apr 28, 2022)

Dug the merlins up again after months (on hiatus) just to find out my lionheart's left channel needs repair and is oxidizing. Good thing i still have this good ol trusty solid core cable (awkward and the very difinition of springy 😆). Guess its time i get out of hiatus and renew my gears 🤣


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT - Whiplash TwAg - Dunu 112


----------



## kimball




----------



## Podster

kimball said:


>


I do love a nice complimentary cable


----------



## Blotto80

Podster said:


> I do love a nice complimentary cable



That's a nice cable. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## Podster (Apr 28, 2022)

Blotto80 said:


> That's a nice cable. Do you have a link to it?


Just search Xiaofan and for sure you'll see them on AliEx.  Pretty sure they discontinued this particular cable, was glad I jumped on a red and blue one 





Stay warned and don't buy too many of those $6900 cables  That's where they lost me 


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/2184195?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef1802LhXtWW

I did get at that point in time their 7N Silver cable for my AKG's  






I mean after all there is ONLY 5 left 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32886370571.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.3.2a582599paf24b&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.274681.0&scm_id=1007.13339.274681.0&scm-url=1007.13339.274681.0&pvid=d20ccb40-80a6-41aa-9cd5-c6d1fc570eb1&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.274681.0,pvid:d20ccb40-80a6-41aa-9cd5-c6d1fc570eb1,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8108#1977&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000001347744622","sceneId":"3339"}&pdp_npi=1@dis|USD||6900.0|||||@210323b116511675119767125edff8|10000001347744622|rec

Then again you do get this Mafia Proof case for them


----------



## Blotto80 (Apr 28, 2022)

Podster said:


> Just search Xiaofan and for sure you'll see them on AliEx.  Pretty sure they discontinued this particular cable, was glad I jumped on a red and blue one


Nice, I've got a Xiaofan cable that I am quite fond of as well:




I have had a chuckle in the past seeing some of their insanely priced cables.


----------



## qua2k

Blotto80 said:


> I have had a chuckle in the past seeing some of their insanely priced cables.



That $2.50 coupon goes a long way...


----------



## rga02




----------



## jmills8

Th900 the Red


----------



## NickleCo

Enjoying some classic v2 andros


----------



## PhenixS1970

Sounds pretty great 
- A&K SR25
- Mojo 2
- Lavricables interconnect
- FiR VxV (Symbio F)


----------



## CrocodileDundee

NickleCo said:


> Enjoying some classic v2 andros


Two classics


----------



## bonsilityp

rga02 said:


>


OMG I have a Sony MD on my desk as well. I’ll post some pics later.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Cross post. 

Best 2k OTG pair. A12t + almighty Apple dongle. 😎☕️

Enjoy your Sunday all.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 1, 2022)

TINHIFI P1 MAX “Giant Panda”



I can’t get-over how good these are. 100 hours of burn-in and still there wasn’t enough bass. Then I put them down for a day, and when I came back, there was bass. Don’t know how or why? But to be honest they are slightly low on bass. Still I love it...it’s just right! There is this really good sub bass that’s speedy and clear. The midrange just goes on forever! It’s so weird how long it took me to warm up to these though?

 I use Sony Hybrid Tips and no EQ. There is just perfect timbre and instrument tone quality.

* Vocals, vocals and more vocals!*

I just can’t believe these cost $169.00, it’s truly a new era we live in?


----------



## kimball




----------



## Kordonrules

Damz87 said:


> Damz87 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Kordonrules

Damz87 said:


>


Don’t like the M17?


----------



## bonsilityp

father & son.


----------



## Damz87

Kordonrules said:


> Don’t like the M17?


I like M17, however it feels a bit overkill for my use case.


----------



## Kordonrules (May 1, 2022)

Damz87 said:


> I like M17, however it feels a bit overkill for my use case.


I can understand that. Do you ever play purchased music videos from YouTube on it? I can’t get mine to play them.


----------



## Whitigir




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> TINHIFI P1 MAX “Giant Panda”
> 
> I can’t get-over how good these are. 100 hours of burn-in and still there wasn’t enough bass. Then I put them down for a day, and when I came back, there was bass. Don’t know how or why? But to be honest they are slightly low on bass. Still I love it...it’s just right! There is this really good sub bass that’s speedy and clear. The midrange just goes on forever! It’s so weird how long it took me to warm up to these though?
> 
> ...


Damn this place cost me a lot of money! 

Seems for some reason Decay sounds better on rainy days


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 2, 2022)

If you do spring on The Panda, you really can’t lose. Timbre and instrument tone are dead-on. The bass is fast though a little thin, but nice. It takes a while actually to warm up to it. Maybe, just maybe the RAPTGO HOOK-X would be more accessible to start and offer the same style of planar gifts? Really any one of the two, the Panda fits better though. It’s drastic when I compare what this new level of stuff is like to old 2018 IEMs.

Laughably I’m telling you of the HOOK-X except I’m listening to the Panda now pretty much 100% of the time. Actions speak louder than words!

If I was to do this all over again, both the HOOK-X and Giant Panda would get 100 hours burn-in first before listening. That would lower any confusion as to sound.


Podster said:


> Damn this place cost me a lot of money!
> 
> Seems for some reason Decay sounds better on rainy days








There is always the S12 or 7Hz choices too. Though I don’t have those?


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> If you do spring on The Panda, you really can’t lose. Timbre and instrument tone are dead-on. The bass is fast though a little thin, but nice. It takes a while actually to warm up to it. Maybe, just maybe the RAPTGO HOOK-X would be more accessible to start and offer the same style of planar gifts? Really any one of the two, the Panda fits better though. It’s drastic when I compare what this new level of stuff is like to old 2018 IEMs.
> 
> Laughably I’m telling you of the HOOK-X except I’m listening to the Panda now pretty much 100% of the time. Actions speak louder than words!
> 
> ...


Not to mention there are some very evil and nefarious posters out here


----------



## TheRH

New Effect Audio Balanced cable for my Fir Audio Semi-custom V x Vs is pretty good!


----------



## mandello




----------



## jmills8

TH900 with this on the go.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> TH900 with this on the go.


Man that BX2 is a sweet looking amp  

Doing the DM6's with 5K this afternoon myself


----------



## psikey (May 5, 2022)

Currently Hiby R5 Gen2 with Fiio FD7's





Been trying one of these but gone back due to OTT volume cap and no High Gain for EU version. Awaiting Japanese stock.


----------



## raymondkerr

mandello said:


>


Can I ask what cable that is?


----------



## raymondkerr (May 5, 2022)

iBasso DX200 and TINHiFi T3 Plus with Linsoul Tripowin Zonie cable.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 and qdc DMagic 3D...


----------



## Auricon

EVO x Eletech Aeneid + N8ii discovering new Tidal Masters Thursday


----------



## Damz87

A little bit of gold


----------



## Hanesu

Bella S.W. vs Pure Silver Litz vs UP5 vs Macbook Pro vs Headfi


----------



## CrocodileDundee (May 6, 2022)

Carbon Fibre love in my Custom JH Audio Silver Matrix Layla.


----------



## NickleCo (May 6, 2022)

The Aural Definition Kyrios



A rather interesting flagship iem from the Philippines based company Aural Definition. Smooth but airy treble. A substantially wide midrange and a fast but nicely textured bass. It demands your attention and wants you to compliment its imaging and grand-ness. Superb!

Kyrios With effect audio Thor ii on some radius deep mounts. Cheers everyone!


----------



## jmills8

Sorry for the bad pic. 2 TB working. Yeah bad recording but it sounds much better on this dap.


----------



## Terco




----------



## Terco

Redcarmoose said:


> *But both the Bax and HOOK-X is all I’ve been listening to now, they are that fun!*


Agreed both are fantastic iems for the price!


----------



## TheRH

Terco said:


>


What case is that?


----------



## jmills8

TheRH said:


> What case is that?


Leather


----------



## TheRH

I meant, is that a custom case?


----------



## TheRH

Just chillin today...


----------



## YCHANGE (May 6, 2022)

Campfire Supermoon Custom (Audiophile Fit)
EA Janus D
Sony WM1A (Firmware DMP WM1 FE)


----------



## Terco

TheRH said:


> I meant, is that a custom case?


Is the one that is coming with the HOOK-X, kinda hard fake leather?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 6, 2022)

Terco said:


>





Terco said:


> Agreed both are fantastic iems for the price!



I’m glad you like them. When I get sent IEMs I simply listen to them then talk about their quality in relation to what I have heard. Often tips/cables/DAC/Amps will slant a viewpoint on an IEM. But still generalizations CAN be made in reference to quality. That is why your post means so much to me! Thank-you.

At times the IEMs are better than average, and those two are better than average, *probably great!*

Nice to hear conformation of enjoyment. I was listening to both yesterday. They are completely opposite. Lol


----------



## TheRH

Terco said:


> Is the one that is coming with the HOOK-X, kinda hard fake leather?


Oh ok. I am having some real leather ones made for my 240.


----------



## NickleCo

YCHANGE said:


> Campfire Supermoon Custom (Audiophile Fit)
> EA Janus D
> Sony WM1A (Firmware DMP WM1 FE)


How are you liking them? They're on my list since its a planar.


----------



## hawker

wm1zm2


----------



## YCHANGE

NickleCo said:


> How are you liking them? They're on my list since its a planar.


My experience with planar has been limited to Fostex TP50, He400, Audeze Isine 10 and 20, with the most recent being the 7hz Timeless.  Supermoon is the most comfortable and isolating with ease to put in and out of ear without feeling and pressure or discomfort.  It's impressive how it stays in my ear and keeps the same sound no matter how much movement I make or press on the shells.

Sound comes off as balanced and controlled with a crisp treble without any sibilance.  I couldn't handle the Isine 20 due to the reoccurring sibilance.  Bass is important to me as well and Supermoon is plentiful and impactful in that department for me so far.  OG Andromeda and Solaris 2020 didn't have enough bass impact for me.  Not sure how I feel about the soundstage.  Still trying to get a sense of it.  However, vocals have a good dose of heft to them.  I listened for about a hour and half last night on shuffle and the combined comfort, isolation, and sound signature has really been enjoyable.


----------



## mandello

The old gentleman and the new babies


----------



## Kundi

mandello said:


> The old gentleman and the new babies


What's the name of the cable?


----------



## mandello

Kundi said:


> What's the name of the cable?


It s an old Kinboofi 8 core silver plated, no more available on aliexpress, really good sounding but heavy


----------



## subguy812




----------



## CrocodileDundee (May 8, 2022)

Match of the day. LX + Ares II + My second hobby. 

Does anyone here also enjoy keyboards?


----------



## Bax1020

Love the vocals on this pair up.
M9 x Indigo


----------



## raymondkerr

CrocodileDundee said:


> Match of the day. LX + Ares II + My second hobby.
> 
> Does anyone here also enjoy keyboards?


I do like a good keyboard 👍


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Custom Art Go ONE + Tripowin Noire + HiBy R2+FD1


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 9, 2022)

*Elixir by THIEAUDIO


*


----------



## CrocodileDundee

raymondkerr said:


> I do like a good keyboard 👍


Woody! Nice one mate.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

hawker said:


> wm1zm2


Jealousy level extreme now. The dream pairing. 😵🤤


----------



## Tawek

D8000


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 10, 2022)

*Elixir by THIEAUDIO


*


----------



## Gavin C4

Some dynamic IEM may require clean and proper amping for a fast, punchy and dynamic bass and a very clear and clean stage.


----------



## Hinomotocho (May 10, 2022)

Damz87 said:


> A little bit of gold


The way the light catches the case gives it that Tron look.



Does the new 1Z change your previous dap ranking?


----------



## NickleCo (May 10, 2022)

Going light today with the a105 and mh40's


----------



## floydfan33

Kann Alpha > Dunu Noble 4.4 > CA Andro 2020


----------



## AnakChan

Am I the only one saddened by today’s news? My little friend below brought me to Head-Fi over a decade ago…

RIP iPod


----------



## jmills8

AnakChan said:


> Am I the only one saddened by today’s news? My little friend below brought me to Head-Fi over a decade ago…
> 
> RIP iPod


Why , you use that everyday ?


----------



## AnakChan

jmills8 said:


> Why , you use that everyday ?


No, but I'm nostalgic. And I have a lot of cables 30-pin LO for it too!


----------



## hawker




----------



## Blotto80

AnakChan said:


> Am I the only one saddened by today’s news? My little friend below brought me to Head-Fi over a decade ago…
> 
> RIP iPod


I got a bit nostalgic when I read that earlier.  I remember back when the iPod launched in 2001 and how it invalidated the entire MP3 player market in one fell swoop. I was a diehard PC guy at the time so I resisted and stayed in the flash based space while I dreamed of a Nomad or Rio with a hard drive. Eventually I caved and bought a 30GB iPod and that was the best damn device I ever owned.

It started my love affair with the “i” ecosystem and even though I’ve moved on through multiple iPods, iPads, iPhones, Android phones, and DAPs I still pick up my dead 30GB iPod and admire the simplistic beauty of it. 

We often use the phrase “revolutionary product” but there are few more revolutionary than the iPod was. Video may have killed the radio star but the iPod killed the record store.


----------



## karloil

Quick cable update to keep the black theme


----------



## CJG888

The old 20GB iPod sounded good via a decent LOD into a portable amp. That was what got me started (20GB iPod / Qables LOD  / Meier Corda XXS / Denon AH-D1000). When I “upgraded” to a 160GB iPod Classic, sound quality took a nosedive, and I started getting into specialist DAPs…


----------



## jmills8

Blotto80 said:


> I got a bit nostalgic when I read that earlier.  I remember back when the iPod launched in 2001 and how it invalidated the entire MP3 player market in one fell swoop. I was a diehard PC guy at the time so I resisted and stayed in the flash based space while I dreamed of a Nomad or Rio with a hard drive. Eventually I caved and bought a 30GB iPod and that was the best damn device I ever owned.
> 
> It started my love affair with the “i” ecosystem and even though I’ve moved on through multiple iPods, iPads, iPhones, Android phones, and DAPs I still pick up my dead 30GB iPod and admire the simplistic beauty of it.
> 
> We often use the phrase “revolutionary product” but there are few more revolutionary than the iPod was. Video may have killed the radio star but the iPod killed the record store.


My Walkman cassette sounded better.


----------



## Podster (May 11, 2022)

AnakChan said:


> No, but I'm nostalgic. And I have a lot of cables 30-pin LO for it too!


Same here and it just so happens I have this going today but all my other Touches and retired iPhones with amps sit idle  I have a boatload of money in just 30 pin lods alone 

Classic 30GB U2 Pod (in Yo-Tank) with JDS Labs C421 to drive the venerable Havi B3 Pro to their potential 





of course my alternate amp for my U2 Pod is this one


----------



## NickleCo

Thank you @jmills8 for answering my questions about the n8 I am loving this 'little' thing! And sorry for the poor picture im just too excited about it 😆


----------



## Podster




----------



## Auricon (May 13, 2022)

Big band jazz sounds with trombone player and session musician, Krisztian Csapo aka "Kriz"

Cayin N8ii + VE EXT x Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates


----------



## e-dub

A lovely Saturday morning at my favorite cafe.


----------



## NickleCo

e-dub said:


> A lovely Saturday morning at my favorite cafe.


Nice ultrasones! How you like them on the m17?


----------



## e-dub

NickleCo said:


> Nice ultrasones! How you like them on the m17?


Hey, thank you!

In a word: tons. The power on reserve in the M17 seems to tighten these up more compared to my previous source, a Fiio X5mk2. It's a fantastic pairing that presents dance music about as well as I could possibly ask for.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 and Elysian X


----------



## NickleCo

e-dub said:


> Hey, thank you!
> 
> In a word: tons. The power on reserve in the M17 seems to tighten these up more compared to my previous source, a Fiio X5mk2. It's a fantastic pairing that presents dance music about as well as I could possibly ask for.


Oh wow, the x5ii! I had one back in the day as well, that must have been a substantial upgrade in everything!


----------



## e-dub

NickleCo said:


> Oh wow, the x5ii! I had one back in the day as well, that must have been a substantial upgrade in everything!


BIG time 🤣🤣 I adored that little thing, though, and will be giving it to a friend later today, so I think it'll still have a few more years of service. I will say, though, the heft of this M17 is making want to pick up something smaller to use with IEMs, lol.


----------



## CrocodileDundee (May 15, 2022)

Pairing of the day. Have a good Sunday everyone. 😎

@64Audio Duo + @EffectAudio P37 + @HiByMusic RS6


----------



## hawker




----------



## NickleCo




----------



## shimigg

snapple10 said:


>


What pads are these ?


----------



## snapple10

shimigg said:


> What pads are these ?


 I think these are the Brainmavz XL
​


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 with DUNU VULKAN 🔥


----------



## paggio




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Scuba Devils

Redcarmoose said:


>



Tempted to grab them at some point. Are they still getting regular play, a couple of weeks on?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Huh? These are the TRN TA1 Max. What did you mistakenly think they were? I’m the only person who has these, almost.


Scuba Devils said:


> Tempted to grab them at some point. Are they still getting regular play, a couple of weeks on?


----------



## vmiguel




----------



## Scuba Devils

Redcarmoose said:


> Huh? These are the TRN TA1 Max. What did you mistakenly think they were? I’m the only person who has these, almost.



No not mistaken, I read your review and they sounded very interesting.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Scuba Devils said:


> No not mistaken, I read your review and they sounded very interesting.


I haven’t even wrote a review for this? Your thinking of the Bax most likely. This is a different IEM that came out right now. Called the TRN TA1 Max, your thInking of the Bax! The TRN Bax, same company different model.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Redcarmoose said:


> I haven’t even wrote a review for this? Your thinking of the Bax most likely. This is a different IEM that came out right now. Called the TRN TA1 Max, your thInking of the Bax! The TRN Bax, same company different model.



Ah ok. Well Bax it is so!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Scuba Devils said:


> Ah ok. Well Bax it is so!


https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-ta1-max?variant=42780357263577

This one is almost free, and it’s incredible! Listening to Dune!


----------



## Marat Sar

sp2000 -> 1960s 4 wire interconnect -> c9 (in a van nuys case for c9 + dap) -> UM Red Halo FS 
(the cable is a special red PW First Times that comes with the Red Halo FS edition)


----------



## NickleCo

Marat Sar said:


> sp2000 -> 1960s 4 wire interconnect -> c9 (in a van nuys case for c9 + dap) -> UM Red Halo FS
> (the cable is a special red PW First Times that comes with the Red Halo FS edition)


Love the cable! Reminds me of the old hansound redcore.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 20, 2022)




----------



## raymondkerr

Finally got a travel case sorted for my trip to the US next week👌🏻 Miter Case, maybe not the cheapest option, but certainly good quality.  Holds my DX200, mojo2, two pairs of IEMs and some cables/adapters and my AirPods🙄👌🏻


----------



## firesign

raymondkerr said:


> Finally got a travel case sorted for my trip to the US next week👌🏻 Miter Case, maybe not the cheapest option, but certainly good quality.  Holds my DX200, mojo2, two pairs of IEMs and some cables/adapters and my AirPods🙄👌🏻


I have the same Miter Case, but in blue. I am trying to fill it with a 6 IEMs collection


----------



## bonsilityp

The case looks really nice! Does it have good cushioning?


----------



## jmills8

bonsilityp said:


> The case looks really nice! Does it have good cushioning?


Nothing beats this case.


----------



## raymondkerr

bonsilityp said:


> The case looks really nice! Does it have good cushioning?


It is very well made, nice velvet type liner inside and the removable cover is padded on one side for extra protection.  Your equipment will be stored safely.  Magnetic latch to keep the lid secure and also the small magnetic stand inside to prop up you DAP when in use.  All in all very good quality, expensive here in the UK at £77 from Amazon but I guess you get what you pay for.🙄👍🏻


----------



## stersa

best Regards

Sisco


----------



## stersa

best Regards

Sisco


----------



## e-dub

Relaxing morning at Crema in Nashville, TN.


----------



## Barndoor




----------



## CJG888

I used an MT-602 in a portable rig for a while too.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 24, 2022)

Tansio Mirai Sands


----------



## Hanesu (May 25, 2022)

VxV / Go Blu


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 26, 2022)




----------



## floydfan33

Evening listen.

Hiby R2 > Dunu Noble > 3.5mm SE > CA Andro 2020


----------



## TheRH (May 26, 2022)

iBasso DX320 and Fir Audio V x Vs.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-cra-universal-in-ear-monitor.25857/reviews#review-28556


----------



## NickleCo

Last minute photo before i go do some errands (mdr-z7m2 > Cayin N8 tube mode)


----------



## nymz




----------



## LucasKA




----------



## TheRH (May 28, 2022)

IBasso Audio DX320, FiR Audio V x Vs, Effect Audio Maestro 4.4.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## e-dub

Getting my head around these Signature Pros and I really like them.


----------



## hawker

M9


----------



## e-dub

I'm not really into Dub Techno, but this tune is like Dub Techno at 172bpm. The PRO900i made me almost kinda forget the fact that I'm not in Detroit for the Movement festival this year 🥲


----------



## AlexxxAA85

DX240 + UM Mest Mk1


----------



## jmills8

N8 really helps in getting everything out of the recording.


----------



## KPzypher

So purty...


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 30, 2022)

_Reecho SG-01 OVA Universal IEM _
_A single DD that hits miles above its humble price point. _
_https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-01-ova.html_


----------



## mastertan

IBasso DX320, Sennheiser IE600 with PW Audio No.5 cable.


----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears Phonix the best all-rounded for relaxing listening.


----------



## Valsi203 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Valsi203 (May 31, 2022)

Noble Audio Encore+8 Core Noble Upgrade Cable (termination 4,4mm)+SONY WM1A


----------



## hawker




----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 1, 2022)

The "Sands"................one of the most unique IEM experiences I have ever come across. The 7Khz to 9Khz shelf is ultimately unheard of in IEM sound reproduction, that..............and in combination with the 10mm DD, launches the sound profile into a bright but still bass authoritative way. The increase in soundstage and imaging is a fun ride!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-sands.25799/reviews#review-28568


----------



## F700

Only the upcoming Satin Audio Perseus interconnect and IEM cables are missing…


----------



## Scuba Devils

A trip down memory lane for me tonight, charged my 2004 Rio Carbon and still works - sounding reasonably good with buds!


----------



## Tawek

Nwz-x1061- PF -X-CC


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Scuba Devils

Another blast from the past player charged up. The 4GB iAudio 7, I used to adore this - tiny and incredibly light... I'd love a modern equivalent with expandable storage.


----------



## TheRH

iBasso DX240 and DX320!


----------



## hawker




----------



## Shanling

Scuba Devils said:


> Another blast from the past player charged up. The 4GB iAudio 7, I used to adore this - tiny and incredibly light... I'd love a modern equivalent with expandable storage.



Love these posts so much. 

In that time we had big arguments in our audio community if I7 or D2 was the better player  I was on the D2 side.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling said:


> Love these posts so much.
> 
> In that time we had big arguments in our audio community if I7 or D2 was the better player  I was on the D2 side.



I preferred the form factor of I7 but it was excellent to have the ability to use an SD card with D2 - quirky touchscreen too! I dug mine out - plan to try charging it later. 

It would be amazing if a brand produced something similar now in terms of size but not sure there would be a market? I7 size, micro SD, throw in R2R for good measure?! 😉


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Scuba Devils said:


> I preferred the form factor of I7 but it was excellent to have the ability to use an SD card with D2 - quirky touchscreen too! I dug mine out - plan to try charging it later.
> 
> It would be amazing if a brand produced something similar now in terms of size but not sure there would be a market? I7 size, micro SD, throw in R2R for good measure?! 😉


*cough cough* hifiman r2r2000 *cough cough*

it even has the outdated ui


----------



## Scuba Devils

justsomesonyfan said:


> *cough cough* hifiman r2r2000 *cough cough*
> 
> it even has the outdated ui



Oh really, I'll take a look!


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Scuba Devils said:


> Oh really, I'll take a look!


it's not as small but it's nearly there, legendary pcm1704k chips (or 1702 for the red version) and incredible 500mw@32ohm for it's tiny size which is very impressive, only complaint is the small battery which lasts about 4 hours but every powerbank ever fixes that in long rides / flights.


----------



## karloil




----------



## Scuba Devils

justsomesonyfan said:


> it's not as small but it's nearly there, legendary pcm1704k chips (or 1702 for the red version) and incredible 500mw@32ohm for it's tiny size which is very impressive, only complaint is the small battery which lasts about 4 hours but every powerbank ever fixes that in long rides / flights.



Ah I do recall reading up on it before but didn't realise it was so small.


----------



## firesign

justsomesonyfan said:


> it's not as small but it's nearly there, legendary pcm1704k chips (or 1702 for the red version) and incredible 500mw@32ohm for it's tiny size which is very impressive, only complaint is the small battery which lasts about 4 hours but every powerbank ever fixes that in long rides / flights.


Another complaint may be its price...


----------



## justsomesonyfan

firesign said:


> Another complaint may be its price...


 msrp? sure. used you can find then anywhere between around 450 for the red and 1200 for the black.


----------



## fokta

Enjoying simplicity... 



TGIF my friend... have a nice day...


----------



## fokta

Sexy Back...


----------



## nymz




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## CrocodileDundee (Jun 4, 2022)

Definition of EDC.

PS.: Open back design can be good for commute as well, not a problem.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

TRN TA1 Max + TRN TN + WM1A


----------



## voja

TinHiFi P2 Plus + iBasso DX300 MAX


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 5, 2022)

Gédéon Molle said:


> TRN TA1 Max + TRN TN + WM1A


You like? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Oh yes, I really like them! I was a little scared with the reproduction of high frequencies, a defect that I found on other TRN models (V80, MT1), but with the TA1 Max, it's very well controlled. And then, those basses! Very fun and well controlled.


----------



## TheRH (Jun 7, 2022)

iBasso DX320 with the AMP13 (NuTubes)


----------



## NickleCo

TheRH said:


>


320 has nutubes?!


----------



## TheRH

Indeed!!!


----------



## ops V

Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X Grandioso + CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2


----------



## NickleCo

TheRH said:


> Indeed!!!


Interesting, that would it the cheapest nutube equipped dap in the market! Have you tried either the n8/ii? I would love to hear your thoughts between them and the dx320.


----------



## TheRH

I have not tried the N8ii.


----------



## NickleCo

Amidst all the issues i face with the n8. The sound is something i just cant hate. It has the power to make everything sound incredibly emotive!


----------



## firesign (Jun 7, 2022)

NickleCo said:


> 320 has nutubes?!


The DX320 don't have nutubes. It's the AMP13 which has nutubes.

The AMP13 is for the DX300 and the DX320, but both of them brings the AMP11.2 or AMP11.2s as default AMP card.

You have to buy the AMP13 card if you want the nutubes.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## NickleCo

Redcarmoose said:


>


Red, lovely photos as always! The iems look incredible the metal frame reminds me of the old layla's ak edition. I am curious though, will you be picking up the wm1am2? Would love to hear your thoughts on them!


----------



## NickleCo (Jun 7, 2022)

firesign said:


> The DX320 don't have nutubes. It's the AMP13 which has nutubes.
> 
> The AMP13 is for the DX300 and the DX320, but both of them brings the AMP11.2 or AMP11.2s as default AMP card.
> 
> You have to buy the AMP13 card if you want the nutubes.


Huh... did not know that.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 7, 2022)

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/nickleco.450020/

Thank-you.

The ECCI YST-02 looks heavy, but they are as lightweight as a feather!

 The new Walkmans don’t have an interest for me as they sport Android. Maybe if the 3rd generation Walkman has Sony go back to Linux, then maybe I’ll give them a try, but that’s dreaming while still awake!

I have the Shanling UA3 on the way, let’s see what’s up with that?


----------



## jmills8

3 TB of music


----------



## TheRH

You are correct; the AMP13 module for the iBasso DX320 has NuTubes.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## fokta

CHU MMCX mod...


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Nostoi

Mojo2/Hiby R3 - Ultrasone Signature Pro - Manowar


----------



## e-dub

Nostoi said:


> Mojo2/Hiby R3 - Ultrasone Signature Pro - Manowar



Team SigPro2022 ✊


----------



## Nostoi

e-dub said:


> Team SigPro2022 ✊


Latecomer, but happy to be on board 🤘


----------



## e-dub

Nostoi said:


> Latecomer, but happy to be on board 🤘


My man  They're "old" and I understand people have moved on to other closed headphones, but for what I listen to (dance music), they're next level. I even prefer them to my Signature DJ and those are fantastic!


----------



## Nostoi

e-dub said:


> My man  They're "old" and I understand people have moved on to other closed headphones, but for what I listen to (dance music), they're next level. I even prefer them to my Signature DJ and those are fantastic!


They've been on my radar for a while, and I'm glad I finally got them. Some brief impressions here. I don't listen to dance music, but I find for metal (and also fusion/jazz), they're excellent because of their speed and dynamics. 100% keepers for me!


----------



## gazzington

e-dub said:


> My man  They're "old" and I understand people have moved on to other closed headphones, but for what I listen to (dance music), they're next level. I even prefer them to my Signature DJ and those are fantastic!


They are classics


----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


>


That centrance is awesome.  I bought one from your review.  What earbuds are you using there?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gavin C4 said:


>


Love this pouch!)


----------



## OspreyAndy

gazzington said:


> That centrance is awesome.  I bought one from your review.  What earbuds are you using there?


It is indeed. Still my personal No.1 even after going through over 120 dongles. The earbuds are one of local brand named BuduBuds, limited to Malaysian market for now


----------



## NickleCo (Jun 9, 2022)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Love this pouch!)


How do you like the ddhifi cable with the um? My stock um cable has oxidized so much that i need to find a replacement.


----------



## NickleCo

Entry level set up that surprisingly sounds holographic with just spotify


----------



## ops V

64 Audio tia Trio + Nobunaga Labs ODIN


----------



## NickleCo

ops V said:


> 64 Audio tia Trio + Nobunaga Labs ODIN


Hows the odin?


----------



## ops V

NickleCo said:


> Hows the odin?


Transparency and micro-detailing have increased, the bass has become deeper and more controlled.


----------



## F700

Cayin stack - Aroma Jewel - Satin Audio Perseus cable armada


----------



## gazzington

F700 said:


> Cayin stack - Aroma Jewel - Satin Audio Perseus cable armada


What settings do you use on the n8ii with the c9?


----------



## AlexxxAA85

NickleCo said:


> Entry level set up that surprisingly sounds holographic with just spotify


Are these the Oriolus Reborn?
And how do they compare to other similar iems in the price range?


----------



## F700

gazzington said:


> What settings do you use on the n8ii with the c9?


I let the DAP in SS, class AB & P mode. Tube and class AB on C9. I did not test all variantes so far, though.


----------



## TheRH

Digging the iBasso DX320 and Fir Audio V x Vs!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

NickleCo said:


> How do you like the ddhifi cable with the um? My stock um cable has oxidized so much that i need to find a replacement.


In my opinion, the combo is good. 
The tone is closer to "classical copper", the cable has enough weight. It gives a slightly holistic sound with enough warmth and emotion. However, there is also a fairly good transmission at high frequencies. The cable smoothes them a bit, and yet it is not dark. Therefore, in terms of runoff, the sound at high frequencies is quite similar, but slightly more comfortable.


----------



## NickleCo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> In my opinion, the combo is good.
> The tone is closer to "classical copper", the cable has enough weight. It gives a slightly holistic sound with enough warmth and emotion. However, there is also a fairly good transmission at high frequencies. The cable smoothes them a bit, and yet it is not dark. Therefore, in terms of runoff, the sound at high frequencies is quite similar, but slightly more comfortable.


Oh that is interesting! The things you listed are the shortcomings of the 3dd-ti! I'm ordering a pair now thank you!


----------



## NickleCo

AlexxxAA85 said:


> Are these the Oriolus Reborn?
> And how do they compare to other similar iems in the price range?


Oh no, these are their entry level finschi. I had forgotten i had these and was shocked to find them while cleaning my house lol.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

NickleCo said:


> How do you like the ddhifi cable with the um? My stock um cable has oxidized so much that i need to find a replacement.


So is this a common issue for UM cables? My Mest1 cable is heavily oxidated now, so I'm on the lookout for a replacement. Satin audio seems nice since they have the QDC option. They have custom constructions at a very reasonable price lol


----------



## AlexxxAA85

NickleCo said:


> Oh no, these are their entry level finschi. I had forgotten i had these and was shocked to find them while cleaning my house lol.


Oh wow! I had no idea they had an IEM so cheap! I thought they only made super expensive sets lol. How do you like them? Seems they would compete with something like the FH3/FHE.


----------



## NickleCo

AlexxxAA85 said:


> So is this a common issue for UM cables? My Mest1 cable is heavily oxidated now, so I'm on the lookout for a replacement. Satin audio seems nice since they have the QDC option. They have custom constructions at a very reasonable price lol


Seems like it is. Im honestly questioning why they cost $400+ at their store. My 3dd-ti is still in repair but ive bought 2 cables for it 1 from norne audio and another from hansound (both of which should be arriving later today). I am also going to buy effect audios newly released eros s but i will have to talk with them to see if they can/are willing to have it terminated to angled 2 pin.


----------



## NickleCo (Jun 10, 2022)

AlexxxAA85 said:


> Oh wow! I had no idea they had an IEM so cheap! I thought they only made super expensive sets lol. How do you like them? Seems they would compete with something like the FH3/FHE.


I got them on a whim years ago when a friend offered them to me for half the price it was a crime not to get them lol.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AlexxxAA85 said:


> So is this a common issue for UM cables? My Mest1 cable is heavily oxidated now, so I'm on the lookout for a replacement. Satin audio seems nice since they have the QDC option. They have custom constructions at a very reasonable price lol


I have encountered cases where the UM cable darkens or turns green during oxidacion. However, this is not just a problem with these cables. In fact, I don't know many cables that don't turn green or change color.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

NickleCo said:


> Seems like it is. Im honestly questioning why they cost $400+ at their store. My 3dd-ti is still in repair but ive bought 2 cables for it 1 from norne audio and another from hansound (both of which should be arriving later today). I am also going to buy effect audios newly released eros s but i will have to talk with them to see if they can/are willing to have it terminated to angled 2 pin.


Norne Audio is one of the good manufacturers. I had their cable before. Silvergarde sx. This is a very convenient cable. And it has a great sound.


----------



## Spee2k

karloil said:


>


Hi. What stand/holder are you using for your DAP in the background ?


----------



## ops V

A&norma SR15 + KBEAR Believe


----------



## NickleCo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Norne Audio is one of the good manufacturers. I had their cable before. Silvergarde sx. This is a very convenient cable. And it has a great sound.


I bought the therium


----------



## NickleCo (Jun 11, 2022)

Gosh i love how sweet the mids are on this pair!
FlipEars Aim v4 + Hansound Muse 2


----------



## AlexxxAA85

My backups when I don't feel like carrying around the heavier DX240. With just a random pair of IEMs from my signature rotation lol. 
7th Gen 160GB and a Modded 5.5 Gen with thicker body to accommodate a larger battery and 128gb SD. The 7th gen battery drains quick because it's still all original. The 5.5 however lasts forever. I haven't tested it's limits but I'm pretty sure 20 hours isn't an exaggeration. (Both RockBoxed)


----------



## Gédéon Molle

AudioSense DT100 + NICEHCK C16-1 + WM1A


----------



## Gavin C4

AlexxxAA85 said:


> My backups when I don't feel like carrying around the heavier DX240. With just a random pair of IEMs from my signature rotation lol.
> 7th Gen 160GB and a Modded 5.5 Gen with thicker body to accommodate a larger battery and 128gb SD. The 7th gen battery drains quick because it's still all original. The 5.5 however lasts forever. I haven't tested it's limits but I'm pretty sure 20 hours isn't an exaggeration. (Both RockBoxed)



Many memories from the iPod and it has became history and discontinued. But good old memories will always in my heart. Those old days listening to the iPod on the bus is a luxurious leisure.


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## ops V

BlackBerry KEY2 + JVC HA-FW01


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## lisiringo

AüR Audio Neon + 1st Gen iPod Shuffle


----------



## fokta




----------



## jmills8

N8 >Arrow amp > TH900


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Same AudioSense DT100 (and WM1A), but with Penon OS133 upgrade cable.


----------



## jmills8

Old recordings sounds much better with the N8s Tube Amp.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 16, 2022)

_*Walkman 1Z-ISN EST50


*_


----------



## NickleCo

In-bed entertainment lol.


----------



## flot (Jun 16, 2022)

Not a lot of CIEMs here lately, here's my travel rig:






Shanling M0 > iFi iEMatch > JH Audio Roxanne


----------



## Nostoi

Hugo2Go - Nordost Heimdall iKable - WA8 - Ultrasone Signature Pro


----------



## blotmouse

Nostoi said:


> Hugo2Go - Nordost Heimdall iKable - WA8 - Ultrasone Signature Pro


Can't believe you made a Chord device look good in a photo. Props. Nice installation.


----------



## Nostoi

blotmouse said:


> Can't believe you made a Chord device look good in a photo. Props. Nice installation.


Ha, thanks. I'm actually a fan of the Chord aesthetic, though I recognise it can be an acquired taste....


----------



## Blanka79

Bax1020 said:


>


Hi,

what player is this? I am looking for a DAP that plays Apple Music.


----------



## e-dub

Lounging. Taking it back to my youth.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

e-dub said:


> Lounging. Taking it back to my youth.


The chunkster looks sweet!!! 
Wish i had the patience and space for a thick DAP like that lol
For now i will continue to enjoy my DX240.


----------



## justanut

Good morning from Starbucks.


----------



## e-dub

AlexxxAA85 said:


> The chunkster looks sweet!!!
> Wish i had the patience and space for a thick DAP like that lol
> For now i will continue to enjoy my DX240.


For full on headphones, it's fannnnnnntastic. That said, I came close to picking up a DX220 the other day to use with IEMs. I just think the M17 is kinda over the top for IEMs, lol.

Also, I'm getting older, so the M17 lives in a backpack when it leaves the house - like tomorrow morning when I go spend a few hours at the cafe and library to relax the 40 hours from Monday to Friday. There's precisely NO way I'd use it in a pants/shorts pocket!


----------



## Gavin C4

Vocals on the Phonix is so dense and textured. It is so adicitive.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 19, 2022)

*Walkman WM1A/ISN EST50


*


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Walkman WM1A/ISN H40


*


----------



## AlexxxAA85

e-dub said:


> For full on headphones, it's fannnnnnntastic. That said, I came close to picking up a DX220 the other day to use with IEMs. I just think the M17 is kinda over the top for IEMs, lol.
> 
> Also, I'm getting older, so the M17 lives in a backpack when it leaves the house - like tomorrow morning when I go spend a few hours at the cafe and library to relax the 40 hours from Monday to Friday. There's precisely NO way I'd use it in a pants/shorts pocket!


That's awesome dude! The whole point is to enjoy your gear as much as possible. If it's working for you, then it's totally worth it. Myself being married with kids, I don't get much desk time. So the 240 is better for me so that i can have it in a pocket during chores, or in bed at night for a bit lol


----------



## ops V

INTIME SORA-Ti3


----------



## e-dub

Buenos días, everyone. It's a lovely morning in Music City.


----------



## shizzin

Gavin C4 said:


>


that dongle's cool; what is it, an extension to the cable? Also are you using your phonix with the horus8


----------



## Gavin C4

shizzin said:


> that dongle's cool; what is it, an extension to the cable? Also are you using your phonix with the horus8


yes horus 8 . It is a pigtail adapter to convert 2.5 to 3.5, or 2.5 to 4.4 termination. Effect audio have bespoke service.


----------



## Bax1020

Blanka79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what player is this? I am looking for a DAP that plays Apple Music.


Hi, this is Shanling M9. So far i have not had any issues with Apple Music. All good so far


----------



## voja

Redcarmoose said:


> *Walkman WM1A/ISN EST50
> *


Wanted to tell you that the pics are amazing, but couldn't since it was posted under the "Pics of Headphones" (no words) thread... 

Stunning stuff ❤️🤩


----------



## Redcarmoose

voja said:


> Wanted to tell you that the pics are amazing, but couldn't since it was posted under the "Pics of Headphones" (no words) thread...
> 
> Stunning stuff ❤️🤩


Thank-you! You are so kind.


----------



## ops V

CEntrance DACport HD + AKG K371


----------



## voja

I don't think I posted here yet, but I've been having hell of a time with this little guy here — Venture Electronics BIE ($20) + DX300 (with the AMP11Mk1 module). That is, until I switched to DX300 MAX... A completely different experience.


----------



## Gavin C4

Collecting little gems


----------



## firesign

voja said:


> I don't think I posted here yet, but I've been having hell of a time with this little guy here — Venture Electronics BIE ($20) + DX300 (with the AMP11Mk1 module). That is, until I switched to DX300 MAX... A completely different experience.


I'm listening that combo just now, only with the AMP11 MK2. With a little EQ, the BIE sound really great for just 20 $


----------



## NickleCo (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Old recordings sounds much better with the N8s Tube Amp.


As well they should and have gobs of ambience and decay  First time I dialed this baby in and spent some time (with older recordings) as well as new the sweet delights of analog tubes I was pleasantly surprised! (still am)





But for me the real crazy one is just how analog this digital setup here sounds  (IMR R1/Walnut V2/F1 combo)


----------



## TheRH (Jun 23, 2022)

Oh heck yeah! DX320 and LCD-X (2021)


----------



## Podster (Jun 22, 2022)

TheRH said:


> Oh heck yeah!


Not even in the same Ballpark as your planar combo but for $88 the entire rig, 668B's/Xduoo XQ-10 fed by the (where were these guys 20 years ago)! Benjie T6 but I always seem to utter those very words upon a short listen 





But even cheaper and less than half as much this $41 rig is just stupid good however during this period I believe both these Chi-Fi companies were hitting stride. The S5 is still the best Benjie I've owned or tried  Guilty, yet another Darth Maul coordination 






And yes I may have heard one or 2 better soundings rigs but you'll also $$$$ for them but................









still far too much for me to commute in


----------



## Podster

But for today I'm in the trusty M5/Trinity Delta V2's, excellent stuff


----------



## PopZeus (Jun 23, 2022)

Got the RU6 today and it’s completely changed the way I think about portable devices now. Currently pairing it with a “renewed” android phone as a source. (I wonder if different android devices have different sounding USB audio?) Anyways, when I’m actually traveling or at work, I take the FD5 with me, but at home this dongle DAC is good enough to pair with better headphones.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Podster said:


> Not even in the same Ballpark as your planar combo but for $88 the entire rig, 668B's/Xduoo XQ-10 fed by the (where were these guys 20 years ago)! Benjie T6 but I always seem to utter those very words upon a short listen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the Darth Maul IEMs???

And those Delta V2 are quite old-school! How to they compare to more modern IEMs like the Solaris?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 23, 2022)

Sony WM1A/ISN H40/S8 Cable


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> But for today I'm in the trusty M5/Trinity Delta V2's, excellent stuff


filters were quite fun back then!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

In love with this IEM since 2015, the old but still impressive STAX SR-002.


----------



## Podster (Jun 23, 2022)

AlexxxAA85 said:


> What are the Darth Maul IEMs???
> 
> And those Delta V2 are quite old-school! How to they compare to more modern IEMs like the Solaris?


Darth iem's are KZ ZSA's and

Yes the V2's are old school by now and are not quite at the Solaris level and price reflects that however (also a very touchy subject since Trinity debacle) IMHO regardless of ones thoughts on the primary designers character he does design and build (have built) some awesome sounding iem's for your $$$Every Trinity I've owned/own have been excellent on the ROI, same goes with all my IMR's however some may be a little over priced by 20/25% (once again just my opinion).

I started with the miniscule Hyperion, very good for the price. Techne's for which my son went through 3 pair before he always killed wiring (can't tell you how many times his mother washed these and every time they still sounded great) Atlas, Vyrus v1 & v2, Sabre's, Delta v1 & v2, Masters and Icarus III's. Same for his releases under IMR (At least the ones I own): R1, R1 Zeniths, R2 Aten, Opus Mia's, Knight's and BC's. Dollar for dollar these can pretty much hold their own in price points.

Yet another ribbon worthy photo @Redcarmoose  All this has made me think of my tiny dynamo so I've broke it out (actually it was pre meditated) as I charged up both the Shuffle and AP001 last night I would have never thought the Shuffles headphone out into the AP001 could sound so amazing but whatever BrainWavz did with amp it's is just magical on the FLC's. (Not that the FLC incredible filter selection could have anything to do with it)


----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A + JVC HA-FW01


----------



## Podster

Yeah, the M5 is awesome but my fave is still my M2 combined with my Tomahawk is magic with everything I've plugged into them! I just love the Shanling house sound and of course I have the Mo, M1 as well as M3s. Love my Cayin N5, FiiO X3 II, AK Jr. and the BIT Opus # 1 and yet this is my rig that always makes my day Needless to say the M8 is my dream


----------



## Hinomotocho

WM1Z > Sony Kimber > MDR-Z7 (and Charles flower vase)


----------



## NickleCo

Hinomotocho said:


> WM1Z > Sony Kimber > MDR-Z7 (and Charles flower vase)


Love the statue!


----------



## Hinomotocho (Jun 23, 2022)

NickleCo said:


> Love the statue!


Actually vases, one of a pair, the other being Mildred.
I recently got the Z7 for movies but find it works well with my 1Z for certain albums. After seeing your Z7M2 post it motivated me to share a pic with the Z7 and as I don't have a headphone stand Charles got used for the shoot.


----------



## NickleCo

Hinomotocho said:


> Actually vases, one of a pair, the other being Mildred.
> I recently got the Z7 for movies but find it works well with my 1Z for certain albums. After seeing your Z7M2 post it motivated me to share a pic with the Z7 and as I don't have a headphone stand Charles got used for the shoot.


Love it even more now lol!!!


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Today at work.




ECCI YST-02 with Oriolus W32 upgrade cable and my good old WM1A.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 24, 2022)

Another great one, that is still performing way above expectations, for me anyway!


Gédéon Molle said:


> Today at work.
> 
> 
> ECCI YST-02 with Oriolus W32 upgrade cable and my good old WM1A.


----------



## paggio

Jinjer - Pieces <3


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Jun 24, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Another great one! That is still performing way above expectations, for me anyway!


Yes, still very good value for money, even if YST-02 is not easy to drive and requires a source with a lot of power.


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Ares S, really punching its way up the Apex of coper cable, this might be the one that beats the 1960s out of the water with a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio Ares S, really punching its way up the Apex of coper cable, this might be the one that beats the 1960s out of the water with a fraction of the cost.


Pretty, I have a pair with that kind of shell which will probably get my hand slapped but what the heck here goes Are those babies attached to anything I mean it is the Port Rig thread LOL Sorry Gav, could not help it





Oh wait, who's being a hypo now, inna rig Martin's Hybrid Amp with Shanling M3s





@paggio How you liking those IMR's?


----------



## paggio (Jun 25, 2022)

Podster said:


> Pretty, I have a pair with that kind of shell which will probably get my hand slapped but what the heck here goes Are those babies attached to anything I mean it is the Port Rig thread LOL Sorry Gav, could not help it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There're Avalon kind of the successor of the Semper which I didn't listen. But I have had Opus Mia, listened for one week to Elysium and having Elan.
Comparing to Opus Mia there're day and night. Doubled price wasn't an occasion and you will hear for it. Punchy bass with good textures, present mid bass. Mids are a bit behind and holographically sometimes you feel like you are just a bit above the vocals and some female vocals a a bit nasal, but guitars thanks to bone conduction sound dynamically with presence and energy. On Elan for example vocals signing directly into your ears. Trebles are really great with excellent reverberations, separation and definition with no piercing at all, I love treble on this iems.
One thing you have to do, change the stock cable. I really enjoy grandioso because it's a not smoker version of pro cable regarding its fit, weaving and sound quality. Pro cable goes less deep on sub bass, makes scene too bloated and making vocals even more even.
At the end there are not hard to listen, precise where you need with another cable as well as highly likely better fit, really spacious ad bassy monitors.
I mostly listen to them in ibasso dx300 amp11 mk1.
P.s. Sorry for mistakes


----------



## Gavern

Blind buy. The S12 looks so much better in person. Sounds like a mix of my Aria + Tin T2 🤷


----------



## Dynamo5561




----------



## Gavin C4

^ Vision ears Phonix really looks stealthy and cool with black cable.


----------



## NickleCo (Jun 26, 2022)

Aural Definition kyrios pro+ with my friend's custom built copper cable on the N8 via Tube mode


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Sharing the love again for my Silver Matrix Layla.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Sony XBA-N3 + OKCSC HD3M upgrade cable + WM1A


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Not very portable, but... 
Onkyo X1a - > ALO CDM - > oBravo EAMT-1C.


----------



## rush1

iPhone XS Max - Centrance DACportable - Acoustune HS1551cu


----------



## NickleCo

Sure do miss my 1551.


rush1 said:


> iPhone XS Max - Centrance DACportable - Acoustune HS1551cu


----------



## voja

Some casual listening 😄


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> Some casual listening 😄


Ooh, bet that sounds I-N-C-R-E-D-I-B-L-E on those VE's





Who knew! Bumpin' Da Seven 5 Five's Real special pair for me as these have the Panda's Touch


----------



## voja

Podster said:


> Ooh, bet that sounds I-N-C-R-E-D-I-B-L-E on those VE's


The Hills + VE BIE (stock tips!!!) + iBasso DX300 + AMP11Mk1 = get ready to get your head BLOWN with bass. 
This combination is the one where you quite literally physically feel the bass... it's some insane crap.

DX300 MAX provide a much more refined sound performance, so there are quite some options when it comes to fine-tuning the BIE.


----------



## TheRH

Montyburns said:


>


Which CA IEMs are these?


----------



## paggio

TheRH said:


> Which CA IEMs are these?


Look like Ara


----------



## OspreyAndy

Really having a blast with this combo. Westone MACH 10


----------



## smile raidcall

CrocodileDundee said:


> Sharing the love again for my Silver Matrix Layla.


JH has one of the best 3D CNC faceplate and shell out there. The only down side I would say is the JH 5 pin cable… that is not popular in the IEM world….


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Ares S pairs really well with any thing that has a dynamic driver in it. It is rocking and slamming seriously.


----------



## NickleCo

smile raidcall said:


> JH has one of the best 3D CNC faceplate and shell out there. The only down side I would say is the JH 5 pin cable… that is not popular in the IEM world….


Def the best in the market! Though they are a bit heavy.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio Ares S pairs really well with any thing that has a dynamic driver in it. It is rocking and slamming seriously.


Ive been real curious about the ares s, do they really punch the 1960s out of its copper throne?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jun 27, 2022)

NickleCo said:


> Ive been real curious about the ares s, do they really punch the 1960s out of its copper throne?



A copper wire that cost 1000 USD.  It must have included some alien technology that brings some ultrasonic listening experience that other copper cables are unable to provide.  Go A/B both cable at a show, and save that $800 USD for a better meal. The Ares S is even more punchy, just as smooth and detailed, if not even more detailed.


----------



## Andricop

I have both 1960s and Ares S. I agree that the Ares S for its price it's a bargain. I also agree that the Ares S is more punchy but I find the 1960s a more refined. It's not night and day but I can definitely hear the difference (source is WM1ZM2 and DD TZ700 earphones). If you just want an excellent copper cable go for the Ares S, but if you are chasing the best SQ you may want to listen to the 1960s before buying. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ops V

Cayin N6II R01 + Advanced M5-1D


----------



## TheRH

paggio said:


>


What IEMs are these?


----------



## paggio

TheRH said:


> What IEMs are these?


Campfire Andromeda Gold


----------



## Redcarmoose

Seek Real Audio Airship/Sony WM1A


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 29, 2022)

*DUNU VULKAN*


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Onkyo X1a with oBravo Venus.


----------



## Podster

ops V said:


> Cayin N6II R01 + Advanced M5-1D


Nice Pipe ops As well those right there are still my absolute favorite single DD iem I own or have auditioned 





@Redcarmoose those Vulcan's are some gorgeous iem's


----------



## Podster (Jun 29, 2022)

Red you have inspired me as I wish I owned several of Dunu's wares but alas all I own are the infamous Dunu/FiiO EX-1's





And my real Dunu babies thus far are being broke out now for today THX to Red's Vulcan's





Ah yes, here we go Nice, had not listened to this combo on my new Xiaofan cable Probably more looks than better sound but for sure just as good


----------



## Auricon

"Method of N8ii Love"


----------



## paggio

Auricon said:


> "Method of N8ii Love"


I'd say The Method Works


----------



## NickleCo

Flipears Aim v4 with handsound muse 2 off the a105.


----------



## Gavin C4

Updated Firmware of the P6 Pro, it is much more smoother and analogue like.


----------



## Strat1117

Not pictured: iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Cross post 

Looks like I have a match.


----------



## Podster




----------



## karloil




----------



## NickleCo

karloil said:


>


Thats one rare dap! Wasn't it a collab between hyundai or something? 

though not really with me anymore but your limited edition ak100ii reminded me of my sapphire blue ed. ak100mk2.


----------



## karloil

NickleCo said:


> Thats one rare dap! Wasn't it a collab between hyundai or something? though not really with me anymore but your limited edition ak100ii reminded me of my sapphire blue ed. ak100mk2.



Yes, it's a Hyundai Card Design edition (limited to 500 pcs. if I'm not mistaken). Lucky enough to get a NOS unit!

Was looking around to get another DAP, smaller and cheap like a Hiby R2 or R3 Pro. Luckily, my usual shop posted this for sale at a good price, gotta have it!


----------



## ops V

A&norma SR15 + Astell&Kern Diana + SpinFit CP145


----------



## Gédéon Molle

AudioSense DT600 + HAKUGEI Kuro + WM1A


----------



## Scuba Devils

Took my trusty ZX300 out of retirement for out walking, still a great little DAP - paired here with the equally ultra portable Final A4000*, a fantastic combo for out and about. 

*officially the best 'bang for buck' IEMs I've heard in this hobby!


----------



## gazzington

Scuba Devils said:


> Took my trusty ZX300 out of retirement for out walking, still a great little DAP - paired here with the equally ultra portable Final A4000*, a fantastic combo for out and about.
> 
> *officially the best 'bang for buck' IEMs I've heard in this hobby!


I still use my zx300 a fair bit. It’s me going out for a walk dap 😀


----------



## Scuba Devils

gazzington said:


> I still use my zx300 a fair bit. It’s me going out for a walk dap 😀



I'm delighted to have given it a new lease of life - listening to a combo like this really does make me further question the silly money I spent on incremental refinements! Fantastic battery, love the UI which aside from boot up is very fast and intuitive to navigate... and of course tiny. I've a 512GB card in at the moment but reckon I'll buy a 1TB to mirror the library in my 1A and M9.

Are you using @MrWalkman firmware? I must update mine.


----------



## gazzington

Scuba Devils said:


> I'm delighted to have given it a new lease of life - listening to a combo like this really does make me further question the silly money I spent on incremental refinements! Fantastic battery, love the UI which aside from boot up is very fast and intuitive to navigate... and of course tiny. I've a 512GB card in at the moment but reckon I'll buy a 1TB to mirror the library in my 1A and M9.
> 
> Are you using @MrWalkman firmware? I must update mine.


Yeah it does the same with me. I use it 4.4 with my imr dark matter a lot. Probably my most used combo. Yeah I’m using it with the most recent mr Walkman software.  As you say, sounds great, great battery and small.  I think I’ll get a set of those a4000. Kind of looks a no brainer to me


----------



## Scuba Devils

gazzington said:


> Yeah it does the same with me. I use it 4.4 with my imr dark matter a lot. Probably my most used combo. Yeah I’m using it with the most recent mr Walkman software.  As you say, sounds great, great battery and small.  I think I’ll get a set of those a4000. Kind of looks a no brainer to me



A4000 absolutely a no brainer for the money, I'm using stock 3.5mm cable and sounds fantastic - some Detroit techno out walking earlier, now a bit of modern classical and both sounding incredible. Oh and incredibly light and comfortable, absolute bargain.


----------



## rush1




----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 3, 2022)

Penon OS133 OFC Silver-plated HiFi Audiophile IEM Cable MMCX X 4.4mm
Penon OS133 OFC Silver-plated HiFi Audiophile IEM Cable Cable 2 pin X 4.4mm
https://penonaudio.com/penon-os133.html


—————————————————————————————


PAC480 OCC & Silver-plated Mixed Braided HiFi Audiophile Cable 2 pin X 4.4mm
A pleasant surprise in definition in comparison to both the HanSound Zen "4 wire" and included cable. It's simply better?
https://penonaudio.com/pac480-iem-cable.html


----------



## Nostoi

Blackberry Classic - Final Audio A4000 - Slayer


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jul 3, 2022)

Got an OCD issue about using piggy tail adapters instead of ultra-short adapters. Therefore, I got some Effect Audio Leonidas II Black Adapters for my Leonidas II. Therefore, I can use both A&K players and other 4.4 players.


----------



## subguy812 (Jul 3, 2022)

Signature Pro w/Yaxi Pads(incoming Lavricable Reference)-Samsung S22 Ultra-Questyle M15 dongle


----------



## musicinmymind

subguy812 said:


> Signature Pro w/Yaxi Pads(incoming Lavricable Reference)-Samsung S22 Ultra-Questyle M15 dongle



There are so many different Yaxi Pads, can you pls give link to one you got.


----------



## rocketron

subguy812 said:


> Signature Pro w/Yaxi Pads(incoming Lavricable Reference)-Samsung S22 Ultra-Questyle M15 dongle


How do you find the Questyle M15 sound wise and battery drain?


----------



## subguy812

musicinmymind said:


> There are so many different Yaxi Pads, can you pls give link to one you got.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H2XHI16/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_0PPGK4447F4C88XPQA2J_0


----------



## subguy812 (Jul 3, 2022)

rocketron said:


> How do you find the Questyle M15 sound wise and battery drain?


I am not a dongle guy. I have heard quite a few, but rarely use one. Questyle sent me this for review and it has really impressed me. Driving authority, not volume, is impressive and the sound isn't colored. There is no volume control, must use your source, but there is a Gain switch.


----------



## ops V

64 Audio tia Trio + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## FatihEnes

Nostoi said:


> Blackberry Classic - Final Audio A4000 - Slayer


Still have mine and three other blackberries. Nice to see one here 😅


----------



## Nostoi

FatihEnes said:


> Still have mine and three other blackberries. Nice to see one here 😅


We're a dying breed!


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Sony WM1A/ISN H40/Penon OS133 MMCX


*


----------



## Scuba Devils

Lotoo Paw 6000 and Technics EAH-TZ700


----------



## e-dub

subguy812 said:


> Signature Pro w/Yaxi Pads(incoming Lavricable Reference)-Samsung S22 Ultra-Questyle M15 dongle


Firstly: Team SigPro ✊

Secondly: Can you share more pics and thoughts on these pads on your Signature Pros?


----------



## ops V

Nostoi said:


> We're a dying breed!



BlackBerry KEY2 + BlackBerry WH70


----------



## Nostoi

ops V said:


> BlackBerry KEY2 + BlackBerry WH70


BlackBerry IEMs - that's a deep cut! Probably got some lying around myself. 

Key 2 - the last in line....😥


----------



## jmills8

Nostoi said:


> BlackBerry IEMs - that's a deep cut! Probably got some lying around myself.
> 
> Key 2 - the last in line....😥


BB has the best dac ? Quad dacs ?


----------



## subguy812

e-dub said:


> Firstly: Team SigPro ✊
> 
> Secondly: Can you share more pics and thoughts on these pads on your Signature Pros?




Comfort hands down over the stock pads. Softer and squishy. I think they provide more clarity to the signature.


----------



## Nostoi

jmills8 said:


> BB has the best dac ? Quad dacs ?


Nope. Best keyboard (and arguably best OS with BlackBerry 10). 

Audio...meh.


----------



## e-dub

subguy812 said:


> Comfort hands down over the stock pads. Softer and squishy. I think they provide more clarity to the signature.


Innnnnnnteresting, thank you! Looks like they fit pretty snugly on them too, huh?


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## subguy812

e-dub said:


> Innnnnnnteresting, thank you! Looks like they fit pretty snugly on them too, huh?


They fit snug and I struggled putting them on.


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-pac480-iem-cable.25228/reviews#review-28808


----------



## Gédéon Molle

AudioSense family: DT100 ( TACables Obsidian) and DT600 (Penon OS133) + Q1


----------



## Podster

Scuba Devils said:


> Took my trusty ZX300 out of retirement for out walking, still a great little DAP - paired here with the equally ultra portable Final A4000*, a fantastic combo for out and about.
> 
> *officially the best 'bang for buck' IEMs I've heard in this hobby!


I love the unobtrusiveness of the stealthy Mat Black A4000's I've always felt that way about my Planamics although gloss finish they to this day have one of the most crazy bass rumbles I've ever felt with iem's! I refer to them as my awesome X's





Today's Ensemble


----------



## Scuba Devils

Podster said:


> I love the unobtrusiveness of the stealthy Mat Black A4000's I've always felt that way about my Planamics although gloss finish they to this day have one of the most crazy bass rumbles I've ever felt with iem's! I refer to them as my awesome X's
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Ensemble



The A4000 amaze me each time I listen - sound quality, comfort, weight - they are incredible for the money! I prefer minimal styling too. Best €130 I've spent in this hobby.


----------



## subguy812

My Lavricables Reference cable arrived for the Ultrasone Signature Pro. I just wanted to share the cable. I haven't had any listening time yet.


----------



## Barndoor

My Plenue 1 recently died after many years of service, so now having to use the Plenue D until I can afford a suitable replacement.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Barndoor said:


> My Plenue 1 recently died after many years of service, so now having to use the Plenue D until I can afford a suitable replacement.


The B4-X is so awesome!


----------



## Barndoor (Jul 5, 2022)

AlexxxAA85 said:


> The B4-X is so awesome!


Mine is just a standard B4, but have replaced Opamp (AD823ANZ). Good synergy with the ttromso, mid bass on these can sound over the top with some pairings, but B4 keeps it in check.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Barndoor said:


> Mine is just a standard B4, but have replaced Opamp. Good synergy with the ttromso, mid bass on these can sound over the top with some pairings, but B4 keeps it in check.


Oh man! I didn't even notice since it looks almost identical lol. I also replaced mine with the Borson(5?) OpAmps. Definitely made a nice difference. It's an excellent little amp.


----------



## jmills8

Barndoor said:


> My Plenue 1 recently died after many years of service, so now having to use the Plenue D until I can afford a suitable replacement.


Cowon died thats odd.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Barndoor said:


> My Plenue 1 recently died after many years of service, so now having to use the Plenue D until I can afford a suitable replacement.


How are the Tipsy’s treating you?


----------



## Barndoor

Redcarmoose said:


> How are the Tipsy’s treating you?


Really enjoying them. Your review and our shared love for the Kaiser Encore was what convinced me to give them a try. Glad I did, a bargain for the $55 I paid for them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 5, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Really enjoying them. Your review and our shared love for the Kaiser Encore was what convinced me to give them a try. Glad I did, a bargain for the $55 I paid for them.


$55......that’s an amazing price. They have a particular quality that no other IEM has, just like the Encore, they are both weird! The Tipsy is the polar opposite of the Encore too!


----------



## Barndoor

You've got me questioning myself now, as I'm not sure I would classify them as polar opposites. To me they share quite a few similarities. The Tipsy has elevated bass over the KE, but mids and treble presentation isn't that different in profile to my ears. 

That said,  the tipsy sound very different with the B4 than straight from the Plenue D. The bass is much better controlled, so not overwhelming and the soundstage gets pushed right out in front rather than being in your head, giving everything a much better sense of space.


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Ivan4you

Industrial loook and a good sound.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Scuba Devils

Taking a lunch break and time with Thunder and M9.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> $55......that’s an amazing price. They have a particular quality that no other IEM has, just like the Encore, they are both weird! The Tipsy is the polar opposite of the Encore too!


I feel that way about both my Meze Solos and my Thie Legacy 3's! I also doubt it will be the last of these findings 

Decided to go here today:

Mee MassDrop Pinnacle PX (P1), the bit Opus # 1(At the rate this hobby is moving these are almost Vintage)


----------



## nycdoi

Tbh, not much of synergies between iem, dap and cable…


----------



## Podster

nycdoi said:


> Tbh, not much of synergies between iem, dap and cable…



But they sure are purdy together  

Here's one of my old rigs that had great synergy together which I hope are being enjoyed by Wokei (my old Shanny Mo) and MB my old Advanced Elise iem's My personal belief is the two best ways to show someone you care about them is to feed them (so they know you want them nourished to be around and share more days together) and to give/share music with them (to hopefully put joy in their hearts and minds)


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

Old photo, reminds me of the time on headfi when the kings of portables were Westone 4 / UE TripleFi 10 / Senn IE8

and a lot of modded iPods....


----------



## jmills8

AnalogEuphoria said:


> Old photo, reminds me of the time on headfi when the kings of portables were Westone 4 / UE TripleFi 10 / Senn IE8
> 
> and a lot of modded iPods....


And happy for a few years.


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

jmills8 said:


> And happy for a few years.



Oh absolutely, ignorance is bliss as they say.


----------



## jmills8

AnalogEuphoria said:


> Oh absolutely, ignorance is bliss as they say.


Ja , or ignorance is not realizing its more about the music than the next "end game"


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

jmills8 said:


> Ja , or ignorance is not realizing its more about the music than the next "end game"



The term end game should be banned on headfi, most of us have been on here years pretending to be happy with our gear lol.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ops V

Legend EVO + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## PhenixS1970

Home office setup for today:
- A&K SR25
- Cayin RU6
- FiR VxV with PW Audio no10 cable


----------



## Podster

AnalogEuphoria said:


> The term end game should be banned on headfi, most of us have been on here years pretending to be happy with our gear lol.


Pretty sure the end game for me is to be broke but have a boatload of sweet music gear to  over








You would have thought early on with my gear obsession I would have gotten the hint from a long time friend when he simply said why when he saw maybe 4-5 rigs "Dude, why when you can only listen to one of them at a time" and people just don't understand the never ending quest

For today we are luxuriating in the amazing yet so tiny Aurisonics Rockets! Even they have a nice analog decay off Martins Hybrid Valve fed from the U2 Classic 30gb Pod via ALO 30pin LOD


----------



## Podster (Jul 7, 2022)

Ooh, almost forgot my 30gb Pod Yo-Tank! Not too mention I lied about what LOD I have on it (Stack Band must have thrown me off) Just remembered my ALO does not fit the Yo-Tanks cut out Pologies!


----------



## karloil




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## firesign (Jul 8, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> The A4000 amaze me each time I listen - sound quality, comfort, weight - they are incredible for the money! I prefer minimal styling too. Best €130 I've spent in this hobby.


Aren't the A4000 too bright/shouty?

According to the graph it seems that they have too much energy between 3 kHz and 8 kHz...




Because of your comments, because of the price and because of the availability, they attract me. But the graph scares me a bit in that area (I mainly listen to progressive rock and metal).


----------



## Scuba Devils

firesign said:


> Aren't the A4000 too bright/shouty?
> 
> According to the graph it seems that they have too much energy between 3 kHz and 8 kHz...
> 
> ...



Yeah possibly with rock and metal, my electronic choices are fine and that extra energy actually good for detail. I had them on a 4.4mm cable but found switching to 3.5mm stock was better.


----------



## NickleCo

Aural Definition Kyrios pro with my friend's custom copper cable on the Sony A105


----------



## karloil




----------



## PhenixS1970

Sunday morning listening….


----------



## hawker




----------



## ops V

Sendy Audio Apollo + CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## vmiguel

Not really portable, but transportable... 
On a low budget, doesn't get much better than this. 
Raspberry Pi4 with Volumio, Mojo OG and Drop X Koss KSC75, all powered by a Xiaomi 20000 powerbank.


----------



## jmills8

vmiguel said:


> Not really portable, but transportable...
> On a low budget, doesn't get much better than this.
> Raspberry Pi4 with Volumio, Mojo OG and Drop X Koss KSC75, all powered by a Xiaomi 20000 powerbank.


In HK guys walk all day with that in their fanny pack.


----------



## vmiguel

jmills8 said:


> In HK guys walk all day with that in their fanny pack.


I could do that! 
But for me it's more for around the house/office/hotel. Or a couple of hours in the park.


----------



## mandello

Gavin C4 said:


>


What is that wooden box?!?!?


----------



## Podster

mandello said:


> What is that wooden box?!?!?


I believe  

https://www.entreq.com/products/ground-boxes-17667704


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Just received today a new cable for my detail monsters, the Tri Starlight. A great premium feeling cable, but not at a premium price lol. Highly recommended.


----------



## KPzypher

mandello said:


> What is that wooden box?!?!?


Wood box stuffed with dirt, rocks, and metal and sold for a lot of money.

Sometimes, what you believe is what you hear in this hobby...

I guess something similar to this. Hilarious.


----------



## Podster

KPzypher said:


> Wood box stuffed with dirt, rocks, and metal and sold for a lot of money.
> 
> Sometimes, what you believe is what you hear in this hobby...
> 
> I guess something similar to this. Hilarious.


LOL, must be part of their secret recipe I read on their site for Ground Boxes and I quote!

*"We can not protect our innovations with Pat. Pending.*
 So, we need to keep everything about the construction with strict secrecy. This of course had served up for pillocks to write a lot off fake on forums. But that is another story.
To the right you see a schematic draft for a Silver Tellus Infinity groundbox.
*We use different layers of metals mixed with minerals to create a Para, Dia and Ferro magnetic  galvanic point that acts like a concentrated piece of Earth.
By changing the metals, minerals, size, weight, case construction and differing conductors we get several
levels of performance and types of groundingboxes."*


----------



## justanut

A snob told me: “You don’t drive a Rolls Royce to the market” when I said I’m buying the WM1ZM2 for streaming.. here’s to him!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Subhasis

I stay in a city called Kolkata , that's in India , the city is also called the city of joy , was always fascinated by the audiophile devices , unfortunately getting a mere Fiio Q1 Mark 2 is like shedding out half of your months salary , what else to do other than staring at other community members assets and fulfilling your dreams , when you know you have to be on wheelchair for the rest of your life . Really appreciate the pics that all members have shared atleast that soothes my heart rather than owning .
Regards
Subhasis
Kolkata


----------



## Bax1020




----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 13, 2022)

*ISN SC4 Cable, SHOZY SCB2, WM1A


*


----------



## voja

KPzypher said:


> Wood box stuffed with dirt, rocks, and metal and sold for a lot of money.
> 
> Sometimes, what you believe is what you hear in this hobby...
> 
> I guess something similar to this. Hilarious.


Ughhhh. Disgusting.



KPzypher said:


> Sometimes, what you believe is what you hear in this hobby...



Not sometimes! This is most often the case.
Psychology =)

You know, if this sort of stuff genuinely makes a difference, good, but with absolutely no scientific backing or proof on paper, I am extremely skeptical about these sorts of things. I am also interested in the intention and energy behind the scenes, what the manufacturer REALLY intended with the product. Did the manufacturer strategically use marketing to their advantage to fool people into believing (it's a win-win situation: the manufacturer makes sales and gets money, the customer gets what they want because they believe that there is a difference, therefore for them there is an actual difference). If there are bad intentions and the manufacturer's goal is to take advantage of people who fall for their false marketing... Then I'm greatly disgusted by these people and am questioning their lack of morality.

I'm never the guy that's asking for scientific proof and frequency responses, etc., but in this case the claims that the manufacturer is making can all be scientifically proven/proven wrong. Without any scientific backing, all this marketing talk looks like a scam.

The interesting thing about audio is that you can say you are not scamming someone if they are hearing a difference. Which brings me back to the "what you believe is what you hear" point.

Thank god I'm a skeptic at heart.


----------



## Podster

Guilty as charged Somewhere in the back of my mind I've convinced myself that all these ISO devices give a much deeper darker background bringing my music right to my face err ears However my idea of suspending the table from the ceiling stopped 100 year old attic foot faulting in it's tracks





Sorry, that is not very portable

Here we go Going light


----------



## voja

Podster said:


> Guilty as charged Somewhere in the back of my mind I've convinced myself that all these ISO devices give a much deeper darker background bringing my music right to my face err ears However my idea of suspending the table from the ceiling stopped 100 year old attic foot faulting in it's tracks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be the thiccest cable for IEMs I've ever seen, holyy smokes 🤯


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> That has to be the thiccest cable for IEMs I've ever seen, holyy smokes 🤯


Yeah and a really sweet sounding cable. Be warned for some a bit heavy but since I'm over ear they are beautiful. To give you size these two cloth sheath Xiaofan's are small in comparison to the ISN


----------



## voja




----------



## Podster

I also figured out I'm an "M" kind of guy  Favorite DAPS are "M" Series, favorite cars are "M" Series


----------



## jmills8

voja said:


>


Those are a great beginners iem. I bought a pair for my 12 yr old daughter.


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Those are a great beginners iem. I bought a pair for my 12 yr old daughter.


Come on, $50 or $500 that is a great shot of a decent iem


----------



## voja

jmills8 said:


> Those are a great beginners iem. I bought a pair for my 12 yr old daughter.


They aren't exactly what I consider as cheap or affordable, but they sound pretty good! You would expect them to have a bigger soundstage, but oh well...

I always find my opinion a bit different because I drive my IEMs with the iBasso DX300 MAX, which is an absolute speed monster and has such a refined sound signature. The FH9 is fascinating in terms of bass control.

They are a great beginner IEM because they come with a modular cable and switchable nozzle filters. Helps out if you don't know exactly what you are looking for or haven't found out your preference yet.



Podster said:


> Come on, $50 or $500 that is a great shot of a decent iem


Thank you! I also like how the shots turned out


----------



## musicinmymind

Subhasis said:


> I stay in a city called Kolkata , that's in India , the city is also called the city of joy , was always fascinated by the audiophile devices , unfortunately getting a mere Fiio Q1 Mark 2 is like shedding out half of your months salary , what else to do other than staring at other community members assets and fulfilling your dreams , when you know you have to be on wheelchair for the rest of your life . Really appreciate the pics that all members have shared atleast that soothes my heart rather than owning .
> Regards
> Subhasis
> Kolkata



Envy you, Kolkata is city of joy for Audiophile as well (if you are vinyl lover). It is home of India's melodious past, as all big record pressing company like HMV located there. Majority of Indian vinyl lovers are from your city, starting collecting vintage vinyl records and your pics will be soothers for others.


----------



## ops V

Campfire Audio Dorado 2020


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Blotto80

My MEST MKII, DX300, and The Franken-Ares my re-imagining of my broken EA Ares II


----------



## Subhasis

musicinmymind said:


> Envy you, Kolkata is city of joy for Audiophile as well (if you are vinyl lover). It is home of India's melodious past, as all big record pressing company like HMV located there. Majority of Indian vinyl lovers are from your city, starting collecting vintage vinyl records and your pics will be soothers for others.


You are right brother , there is a pretty large audiophile community in Kolkata , unfortunately lot of people don't know that India is a Very Large country, people of many diverse religious background stay together in peace and harmony, the real problem is Politics , corruption and classification of people based on there bank balance , I hope you get it .
For me I am a SCI Patient in wheelchair , being a computer science graduate from one of the top Engineering Colleges In India was diagnosed with a Scoliosis . Unfortunately my bad luck was that during scoliosis correction surgery I had a injury on my spinal cord . Which has led me to wheelchair . So unable to do full time job and pursue my Audiophile dream .


----------



## paggio

Podster said:


> Guilty as charged Somewhere in the back of my mind I've convinced myself that all these ISO devices give a much deeper darker background bringing my music right to my face err ears However my idea of suspending the table from the ceiling stopped 100 year old attic foot faulting in it's tracks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On these days Zenith II are upcoming


----------



## Podster

Blotto80 said:


> My MEST MKII, DX300, and The Franken-Ares my re-imagining of my broken EA Ares II


Love that cable  

@Gavin C4 Yet another palette of tasty treats


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## FatihEnes

Redcarmoose said:


>


Your presentation is always superb, I really enjoy these shots!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Thank-you. 


FatihEnes said:


> Your presentation is always superb, I really enjoy these shots!


----------



## fokta

Get ur free vitamin D... 
TGIF...


----------



## voja

fokta said:


> Get ur free vitamin D...
> TGIF...


I'm a simple man. I see iBasso DX300 MAX, I like


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


>


Stunning, they look like something straight out of the art deco era.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*I never realized that. You are totally right. Art-Deco!*


Hinomotocho said:


> Stunning, they look like something straight out of the art deco era.


Thank-you, I'll use that in my review!


----------



## justanut

Today’s pair


----------



## raymondkerr

new to me Hiby R6 connected to Chord Mojo 2 using a USB-C cable from ddHIFI and listening with Campfire Audio IO.


----------



## FatihEnes

raymondkerr said:


> new to me Hiby R6 connected to Chord Mojo 2 using a USB-C cable from ddHIFI and listening with Campfire Audio IO.


What is the benefit of using the mojo? Can’t you just use the hiby?


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> I'm a simple man. I see iBasso DX300 MAX, I like


Just a simple man   Let's review this simple rig again

So I'm still on original battery in this iFunfour! That in itself blows me away Gone through many many sets in the Tomahawk however


----------



## fokta




----------



## raymondkerr

FatihEnes said:


> What is the benefit of using the mojo? Can’t you just use the hiby?


I prefer the mojo EQ with certain IEMs, I don't always have the mojo connected though but for the Campfire IO I prefer the sound.


----------



## Podster (Jul 15, 2022)

fokta said:


>


Love that 5 leaf design on the Chu, IMO the best single DD iem's are loaded with a 10mm and I'm also sure based on my Starfield's and SSP's that the Chu for a mere $20 is awesome as well  I'd love a pair of these





Kind of want to try the little 6mm composite Quarks to see how it holds up against my Ti Rockets with their 5.3mm Micro They sure look nice for $12!


----------



## Gavin C4

Portable is never simple.


----------



## meomap

FatihEnes said:


> What is the benefit of using the mojo? Can’t you just use the hiby?


I have Hiby 3 Pro connected to Mojo2. Once you hear through Mojo2 and going back to Hiby alone( missing airlines, dynamic, bass, treble, etc) then you will know that you will need Mojo2 back again.....to complete everything.


----------



## FatihEnes

raymondkerr said:


> I prefer the mojo EQ with certain IEMs, I don't always have the mojo connected though but for the Campfire IO I prefer the sound.





meomap said:


> I have Hiby 3 Pro connected to Mojo2. Once you hear through Mojo2 and going back to Hiby alone( missing airlines, dynamic, bass, treble, etc) then you will know that you will need Mojo2 back again.....to complete everything.



I have listen to booth devices and can’t hear any difference, that’s the reason for asking. Actually I can’t hear any difference between different dacs and amps, but I’m not arguing that there is no difference 😅, so no offense! But I do like the design of the mojo.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## cadgers

iFi x Sennheiser x Notch Brewing


----------



## rocketron

Just missing the beer.


----------



## ops V

INTIME SORA-Ti3 + BlackBerry Bold 9900


----------



## Podster

rocketron said:


> Just missing the beer.


 

Cheers Rocket Wishing my fellow enthusiast an awesome weekend


----------



## Mr Trev (Jul 15, 2022)

Podster said:


> Just a simple man   Let's review this simple rig again
> 
> So I'm still on original battery in this iFunfour! That in itself blows me away Gone through many many sets in the Tomahawk however


Damn you, and your intact, fully functional B3.
Man I wish we could still buy them.
Here's a cross post o mine…




Sony A55 feeding my modded Grado 125. Picture courtesy my potato phone


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What DAP is this???


----------



## FatihEnes (Jul 15, 2022)

AlexxxAA85 said:


> What DAP is this???


Lotoo PAW Gold Touch I guess.

Edit: never mind, I was wrong 😅


----------



## AlexxxAA85

FatihEnes said:


> Lotoo PAW Gold Touch I guess.
> 
> Edit: never mind, I was wrong 😅


Lol yeah Google Lens came to the rescue!
It's the onkyo dp-x1a.


----------



## Elegiac

Tamed the KPH30i 🥶






Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## justanut

Leeching off my mobile.. so no lossless streaming but damn DSEE is gold~ oh wait the WM1ZM2 IS 🤣


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AlexxxAA85 said:


> What DAP is this???


Onkyo X1a. 
I use it mostly as a transport/interface for ALO CDM, but it's a not bad player on its own.


----------



## e-dub

A calming Saturday morning at my favorite cafe, sharing a table with an M17 and a pair of FH9.


----------



## ops V

Penon Globe + CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Onkyo X1a.
> I use it mostly as a transport/interface for ALO CDM, but it's a not bad player on its own.


man, I have been looking for a CDM for minute...I wish I would've bit for one back in the day


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Podster said:


> Just a simple man   Let's review this simple rig again
> 
> So I'm still on original battery in this iFunfour! That in itself blows me away Gone through many many sets in the Tomahawk however


you dont want to use those clear sticky pads, you can get off amazon, to attach  your rig together? I know some dont wanna use velcro or other stuff to put em together. Idk...just seeing if may wanna see more of your screen.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

FatihEnes said:


> I have listen to booth devices and can’t hear any difference, that’s the reason for asking. Actually I can’t hear any difference between different dacs and amps, but I’m not arguing that there is no difference 😅, so no offense! But I do like the design of the mojo.


I know what you mean, because alot of Daps are getting better and better sounding...but its wild, because certain dac/amps still best super good daps.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

RONJA MESCO said:


> man, I have been looking for a CDM for minute...I wish I would've bit for one back in the day


Yes, this is a rather rare device now. And this is not surprising, because it will soon be 10 years since its release) It's been a long time, but I think it's still relevant when we talk about sound.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 17, 2022)

*https://penonaudio.com/ecci-yst-03.html*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## TheRH

hke3g2006 said:


>


What are your thoughts on the Duos compared to the rest of the line?


----------



## LucasKA

Simple traveling rig. iPhone dongle and Focal Listening Pro


----------



## Mellowship

One of my 1990s rigs is still running (well, sometimes skipping).
And it doesn't sound too bad. 

CASIO PZ-810
Sony MDR-44


----------



## Podster

RONJA MESCO said:


> you dont want to use those clear sticky pads, you can get off amazon, to attach  your rig together? I know some dont wanna use velcro or other stuff to put em together. Idk...just seeing if may wanna see more of your screen.


Well the Tomahawk has the dots but I was just checking that old 4 out and the RST is usually paired with my M2


----------



## ops V




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Mr Trev

RONJA MESCO said:


> you dont want to use those clear sticky pads, you can get off amazon, to attach  your rig together? I know some dont wanna use velcro or other stuff to put em together. Idk...just seeing if may wanna see more of your screen.





Podster said:


> Well the Tomahawk has the dots but I was just checking that old 4 out and the RST is usually paired with my M2


Blu-tak FTW!!
I put that s--t on everything!

Seriously. I've been using to attach gear ever since I've been stacking. Only thing better was Fiio's old stacking kits


----------



## andrewski

NW-WM1AM2 - Golden Gate - Minirig mini2


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## Podster (Jul 18, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> Blu-tak FTW!!
> I put that s--t on everything!
> 
> Seriously. I've been using to attach gear ever since I've been stacking. Only thing better was Fiio's old stacking kits


Roger that and speaking of  THX for helping me choose today's rig (Yet another Old Skooler)!

You know I have a bud in Europe (reviewer actually) who's never been all that keen on FiiO but as I tell him I think they release quality gears, I know every piece of FiiO I have still rocks it like this old X3ii. Been a peach from day one and stacks/sounds awesome with the Topping NX2, really makes these old Macaw 600's sound excellent





@andrewski Minirig are the Shizzle


----------



## andrewski

@andrewski Minirig are the Shizzle 
[/QUOTE]
I thought they were amazing on BT. Thought they were much better wired with Dragonfly Cobalt. But with the Walkman? They're much better than I thought


----------



## paggio

Podster said:


>



Where did you get this "cover" for a gold button?


----------



## Podster

paggio said:


> Where did you get this "cover" for a gold button?


That case/cover came with my M3s.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Lotoo P6K and Oriolus Szalayi


----------



## TheRH

Scuba Devils said:


> Lotoo P6K and Oriolus Szalayi


And your thoughts?


----------



## Scuba Devils

TheRH said:


> And your thoughts?



Excellent, I shared impressions earlier HERE


----------



## jmills8

Scuba Devils said:


> Excellent, I shared impressions earlier HERE


Wonder if your opinion will change after a year of using it.


----------



## thamasha69

Of all my gear, this sleeper setup is what gets most of my listening time. It's just too convenient. Proof that the basics are sometimes what's best ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Apple Earpods that came with my iPhone 6S (which is my source and daily driver phone). Earskinz silicone covers. Abigail (CX31993) DAC and Lightning to USB-C adapter....and what makes the Earpod tonality great for me is EQing to Harman target via AutoEQ settings per Oratory1990's measurements. Parametric EQ in Neutron for iOS for personal collection and 10 band EQ for Spotify playback via MyuRa.










It just sounds good with everything, like a PortaPro.


----------



## Scuba Devils

jmills8 said:


> Wonder if your opinion will change after a year of using it.



Possibly, there have certainly been sets I've bought and sold in the last year as something else has arrived that does similar but more to my preference than an existing set. Equally, I've others from over a year ago that I still love and listen to often. I like exploring different sets, part of the hobby for me.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## ops V

QDC 5SH + ddHiFi DJ44K + A&norma SR15


----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


>


Nice as they are I'm not sure they qualify under rig! Maybe in the "Show off your earphones/headphones." thread  

Funny rig story, wife dug this out of a drawer the other day which was one of her first rigs I gave her to run in of course she's in her iPhone 13 TWS Sabbat's now but I remember how much she loved this old setup and of course old packrat me could not let her throw it away I mean if she wanted to make sure I was "No-Mad" at her for trying to toss it 

Feast your eyes on this sweet 128mb paired with some ancient BrainWavz Delta's






Now my rig of the day Old School of course


----------



## klyzon

Before I go to bed


----------



## Scuba Devils

Taking some Venture Electronics buds for a spin tonight on the Megatron... this is as part of a VE tour. Very impressive, the Sun Dice and Asura 3.0 sound fantastic. The Megatron amp is hooked up to my M9.


----------



## firesign

Scuba Devils said:


> Taking some Venture Electronics buds for a spin tonight on the Megatron... this is as part of a VE tour. Very impressive, the Sun Dice and Asura 3.0 sound fantastic. The Megatron amp is hooked up to my M9.


Looking forward to giving those Asura and Sun Dice a try.
I already have the Megatron, the Monk and the BonusIE.


----------



## Scuba Devils

firesign said:


> Looking forward to giving those Asura and Sun Dice a try.
> I already have the Megatron, the Monk and the BonusIE.



I'm hooked on Sun Dice in particular, I'll definitely be grabbing a set having spent some time with them - really smooth, nice details, big stage, great timbre - perfect for a lot of my music, love them.


----------



## firesign

Scuba Devils said:


> I'm hooked on Sun Dice in particular, I'll definitely be grabbing a set having spent some time with them - really smooth, nice details, big stage, great timbre - perfect for a lot of my music, love them.


Are you wearing them with the cable down or above your ears?

What worries me the most about the earbuds is their fit, I get along quite badly with all the ones I've tried so far.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Roger that and speaking of  THX for helping me choose today's rig (Yet another Old Skooler)!
> 
> You know I have a bud in Europe (reviewer actually) who's never been all that keen on FiiO but as I tell him I think they release quality gears, I know every piece of FiiO I have still rocks it like this old X3ii. Been a peach from day one and stacks/sounds awesome with the Topping NX2, really makes these old Macaw 600's sound excellent
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Pod-man.
My 1st gen X3/e12a/pfe combo still stands proud today



If only my potato phone cam could do the same


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 19, 2022)

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/reviews#review-28891 https://penonaudio.com/shozy-scb2.html*


----------



## Scuba Devils

firesign said:


> Are you wearing them with the cable down or above your ears?
> 
> What worries me the most about the earbuds is their fit, I get along quite badly with all the ones I've tried so far.



Cable down, I'm fortunate that buds tend to fit me fine. Have you tried various foam types and those rubber rings?


----------



## firesign

Scuba Devils said:


> Cable down, I'm fortunate that buds tend to fit me fine. Have you tried various foam types and those rubber rings?


Yes, I have tried several types of foam and also to put several at the same time, and not put any. In my left ear almost all earbuds fit wonderfully, simply using a donut-type foam. But it's the right ear that gives me problems, they fall out no matter what I do, and I have to reposition them every 2 minutes...

I have not tried the rubber rings. I don't have any currently.


----------



## lycos (Jul 20, 2022)

Just TWS for commuting. Can’t be bothered with cable tangling up while dashing to catch public transport

Fiio UTWS5 + UM Mest Mk2


----------



## Scuba Devils

firesign said:


> Yes, I have tried several types of foam and also to put several at the same time, and not put any. In my left ear almost all earbuds fit wonderfully, simply using a donut-type foam. But it's the right ear that gives me problems, they fall out no matter what I do, and I have to reposition them every 2 minutes...
> 
> I have not tried the rubber rings. I don't have any currently.



The rubber ring should solve that - I use with Moondrop Chaconne for the same reason. I'll see if I have any spare and pop in the War Bag!


----------



## firesign

Scuba Devils said:


> The rubber ring should solve that - I use with Moondrop Chaconne for the same reason. I'll see if I have any spare and pop in the War Bag!


Wow, that would be great. Thank you!
Also, I think I can be the next to you to receive it.


----------



## ops V

Sennheiser IE 800S + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## TheRH

Just some love for the Fir Audio V x V and the iBasso DX320.


----------



## rocketron

Old school meets new school today.


----------



## Podster

Those look so sweet and those pads  Baby yeah!

Today I'm with @lycos  TWS for the Win Tunes coming from my Eye Phun 12


----------



## lafeuill

Sonic AND visual match 

DTR1 > Penon Totem IC > Continental v5 with Raytheon 6832 valve > Meze SPC 8w upgrade cable > D8000 Pro

Enjoying Joe Hisaishi's Ni no Kuni - Wrath of the White Witch OST as I type


----------



## Podster

So after lunch I got to get back into my current infatuation  M3s with balanced Xiaofan cabled FiiO FH3's Absolutely sublime


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Gédéon Molle

FiiO FH9 + WM1A


----------



## Nostoi

Hugo2Go (in Van Nuys case) -> PWAudio adaptor (1960s ver) -> Plussound X8 -> Kennerton Thror


----------



## ops V

64 Audio Tia Trio + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Podster (Jul 22, 2022)

This rig X11 & KZ simply amazes me what $28 (total) can sound like! Still kickin' after 8 years almost 





Is it a Tia Fourte & NW-WM1ZM2? Hardly but then again it does play acceptable music for 99% of the music listening public, the real question is does the 64Audio/Sony combo sound $7278.99 better Guess it's all in what one can afford or justify to themselves
​


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jul 21, 2022)

lafeuill said:


> Sonic AND visual match
> 
> DTR1 > Penon Totem IC > Continental v5 with Raytheon 6832 valve > Meze SPC 8w upgrade cable > D8000 Pro
> 
> Enjoying Joe Hisaishi's Ni no Kuni - Wrath of the White Witch OST as I type


Have you tried any desktop amp for the D8000 Pro? Does the portable amp gives enough current for plannar.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jul 21, 2022)

Stealty space gray ftw.


----------



## lafeuill

Gavin C4 said:


> Have you tried any desktop amp for the D8000 Pro? Does the portable amp gives enough current for plannar.


This portable kit is for the summer holidays, it drives the D8kP quite well. The Continental v5 is more potent than the Dual Mono by the way, as surprising as it may seem.

At home, I mainly use the Pro iCan fed by an Aune S16 :






Another setup I can enjoy with the help of a Hifiman HE-adapter and iFi's IEMatch 4.4mm is an Audio-GD NFB20.2 dac feeding a customized Yaqin MC-110B speaker amp :





Both systems are getting me high on music.


----------



## NoleRock1996

64 Audio U12t / Eletech Iliad / Lotoo Paw Gold Touch Ti


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 23, 2022)

*Clean and fast....the fastest and cleanest ISN!

ISN H50 in semitransparent black with clear smoked faceplates, only occluded by gold-foil. S8 cable and Walkman WM1A with MrWalkman's "Midnight" v2(for 1A)in Plus v1 mode.


*


----------



## klyzon

NoleRock1996 said:


> 64 Audio U12t / Eletech Iliad / Lotoo Paw Gold Touch Ti


how's the iliad u12t pairing?


----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A & MDR-1AM2


----------



## minzink

ops V said:


> Sony NW-WM1A & MDR-1AM2


That's exactly my home combination too 😀


----------



## Podster




----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 and Technics TZ700 = 🥰


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

FatihEnes said:


> I have listen to booth devices and can’t hear any difference, that’s the reason for asking. Actually I can’t hear any difference between different dacs and amps, but I’m not arguing that there is no difference 😅, so no offense! But I do like the design of the mojo.



A lot of people can't even then its not a night and day difference like made out to be imo, at first I thought mojo 2 had very impressive treble and clarity but started to sound grating on my ears after a week. Even though it has an excellent EQ id rather not roll off the frequency response to avoid it.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


>


I love how every pic of yours always has tubes lurking somewhere in the background


----------



## NoleRock1996

klyzon said:


> how's the iliad u12t pairing?


I think the most noticeable improvement is the clarity and sound stage. Iliad doesn't change the characteristics of u12t.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 23, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/featured-home/products/tinhifi-tin-buds-3?variant=43020628885721


----------



## Hinomotocho

WM1Z > 1AM2


----------



## lafeuill

Podster said:


>


So what's the back part of this sandwich?


----------



## ops V

Sennheiser IE 800S + Labkable Silver Galaxy + A&norma SR15


----------



## Spee2k




----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## paggio




----------



## fokta




----------



## jmills8

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


You like pulling the cables out for each pic ?


----------



## Somafunk

Nothing that exotic compared to many on here, used with iPhone/iPad/roon/tidal/Apple Music, got AirPods max/pro for out n’ about use. 

Waiting on my Dunu Vulkan‘s to arrive and I want to try Thieaudio Monarch 2 at some point, along with Dan Clark Noire.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

jmills8 said:


> You like pulling the cables out for each pic ?


For wireless only.


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## rga02




----------



## Mr Trev

rga02 said:


>


I'm always down for some minidisc love - just too bad mine won't hold a charge anymore


----------



## TheRH

Fir Audio V x V and iBasso DX320.


----------



## ops V

Unique Melody 3DT + Cayin N6II T01


----------



## slex

Bedtop Indulgence!


----------



## NickleCo (Jul 25, 2022)

Just a quick bedside pic. Cayin N8 > Pico Power > Aural Definition Kyrios +pro


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## bigbeans

Simple bass indulgences.


----------



## Hinomotocho

bigbeans said:


> Simple bass indulgences.


That looks like your WM1Z? What case is that please?


----------



## bigbeans (Jul 25, 2022)

Hinomotocho said:


> That looks like your WM1Z? What case is that please?


Yes, that is my WM1Z, modded by NPAudio. I posted pics of the modding process here and here. The case is Dignis Alcantara, I sourced from Japan via an auction website. It's very difficult to source Dignis cases these days, I count myself lucky being able to acquire it.


----------



## Hinomotocho

bigbeans said:


> Yes, that is my WM1Z, modded by NPAudio. I posted pics of the modding process here and here. The case is Dignis Alcantara, I sourced from Japan via an auction website. It's very difficult to source Dignis cases these days, I count myself lucky being able to acquire it.


Thanks for the link, nice to see Buyee as an option. For a bit of day to day protection I just use that rubbery silicon one but I can't help but look for something to match the fine quality of the 1Z. Indeed the Dignis are hens teeth, there's only those chunky looking knock offs on AliExpress.


----------



## Elegiac

rga02 said:


>


How does minidisc sound? Like Super-duper-MP3 320? As good as regular CD? I keep getting tempted by the format


----------



## ops V

Denon AH-D9200 + Cayin N6II T01


----------



## subguy812




----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shanling-ua3-portable-dac-amp.25836/reviews#review-28927


----------



## slex

Bedside Indulgence.


----------



## Jayden16




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 27, 2022)

*ISN H50*


----------



## Redcarmoose

*ISN D10/ISN S4 Cable/Sony Walkman WM1A*


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## e-dub

To everyone in the states, i hope you're having a good National Scotch day! Looking forward to getting something a little smaller thank this behemoth for on the go listening, but inside the house the M17 will always make sense. Seen here driving a pair of FH9 while enjoying a dram.


----------



## Elbonja

Redcarmoose said:


> *ISN D10/ISN S4 Cable/Sony Walkman WM1A*


I've heard both wm1a and wm1z both basically  need an amp because of their low output power. Is it true? Can they provide sufficient power for cans like the HD600?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 28, 2022)

I can drive the MDR-Z1R or MDR-Z7 to ear shattering levels, but it's not a question of loudness. There is a slight damping factor that you get from full-size desktop. Such a desktop power adds changes to the transient attack character, will clean a smidge of the lower midrange fog, and provide a slightly bigger soundstage. The 1A/1Z isn't necessarily perfect for full-size headphones, they were not designed for that. Though go over to the Continuation of the 1Z/1A thread and you will find many that love the players with full-size cans. I have never tried the HD600/1A combo. It's not about volume, it is about damping factor, which changes the audiophile listening experience to one of optimization. Such optimal progress will enable the listener to be at one, partaking the ultimate sonic involvement.............at the place of witnessing real life timbre and transient responses and decays. That will never be found (exactly) with most portables in contrast to the desk-top use. IMO

On the other hand IEMs (which the 1Z/1A is designed for) yield the perfect damping factor in my uses, especially with MrWalkman firmware.


Elbonja said:


> I've heard both wm1a and wm1z both basically  need an amp because of their low output power. Is it true? Can they provide sufficient power for cans like the HD600?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-continuation-of-the-sony-walkman-1z-1a-thread.944508/

Cheers! 



*ISN H50, ISN S8 (Hybrid Cable) and WM1A*


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 and Aroma Audio Jewel with Satin Audio Athena


----------



## ops V

Sendy Audio Apollo + Cayin N6II T01


----------



## karloil




----------



## NickleCo

Elbonja said:


> I've heard both wm1a and wm1z both basically  need an amp because of their low output power. Is it true? Can they provide sufficient power for cans like the HD600?


They can surely make the 600 sound but fully driving them is another story. Even on my cayin n8 which is considerably more powerful than the wm1 i still prefer to use an amp.


----------



## pranchi585

Subhasis said:


> You are right brother , there is a pretty large audiophile community in Kolkata , unfortunately lot of people don't know that India is a Very Large country, people of many diverse religious background stay together in peace and harmony, the real problem is Politics , corruption and classification of people based on there bank balance , I hope you get it .
> For me I am a SCI Patient in wheelchair , being a computer science graduate from one of the top Engineering Colleges In India was diagnosed with a Scoliosis . Unfortunately my bad luck was that during scoliosis correction surgery I had a injury on my spinal cord . Which has led me to wheelchair . So unable to do full time job and pursue my Audiophile dream .


This guy is a ****ing fraud. He took my chord mojo and questyle dap and completely damaged it and sent it back. He is not in a wheelchair. He can walk perfectly well . Do not send anything to this guy. He might seem like a nice person but he doesn’t give any regard for your gear


----------



## Elbonja

Redcarmoose said:


> I can drive the MDR-Z1R or MDR-Z7 to ear shattering levels, but it's not a question of loudness. There is a slight damping factor that you get from full-size desktop. Such a desktop power adds changes to the transient attack character, will clean a smidge of the lower midrange fog, and provide a slightly bigger soundstage. The 1A/1Z isn't necessarily perfect for full-size headphones, they were not designed for that. Though go over to the Continuation of the 1Z/1A thread and you will find many that love the players with full-size cans. I have never tried the HD600/1A combo. It's not about volume, it is about damping factor, which changes the audiophile listening experience to one of optimization. Such optimal progress will enable the listener to be at one, partaking the ultimate sonic involvement.............at the place of witnessing real life timbre and transient responses and decays. That will never be found (exactly) with most portables in contrast to the desk-top use. IMO
> 
> On the other hand IEMs (which the 1Z/1A is designed for) yield the perfect damping factor in my uses, especially with MrWalkman firmware.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'm thinking of getting a new DAP but I'm honestly afraid of some reliability/QC issues from brands like Shanling, iBasso, FiiO or Hiby. Sony may not have the best lineup overall, but the quality of their products is unquestionable.

Using a DAP for more than 3 years seems almost impossible if its not coming from Sony.


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## TheRH

Dionysus said:


>


What IEMs are these?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Edit:


----------



## PhenixS1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

Prepared my ipod touch generation 5 64GB for my upcoming holidays.  Bought it in 2015 long before I got into head-fi just to have a portable player.  Hardly used it so still excellent battery life. Converted 100 albums to alac and loaded them on the ipod using WALTR PRO software (and I have Apple Music). This sounds way better than I expected with my FiR Audio VxV + PW Audio no10 cable.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Jul 30, 2022)

Mass-kobo a boutique store that has a long history in their hand made amps, 100% Made in Japan by Masuda-san himself.


----------



## nihalsharma




----------



## voja

Last pic of this beauty before I publish my review.


----------



## jmills8

voja said:


> Last pic of this beauty before I publish my review.


Cost like 50 USD ?


----------



## voja

jmills8 said:


> Cost like 50 USD ?


Nope, these are the Fiio FH9, they retail for $600


----------



## klyzon

TheRH said:


> What IEMs are these?


A18t from the pictures


----------



## firesign

voja said:


> Last pic of this beauty before I publish my review.


Where is the review? The FH9 has all my attention right now...


----------



## voja

firesign said:


> Where is the review? The FH9 has all my attention right now...


Expect it on Monday, I will do my best to finish it off. But it is coming!


----------



## e-dub

firesign said:


> Where is the review? The FH9 has all my attention right now...


For what it's worth, I ADORE mine!


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Finally got a replacement cable for my OG Mest that was completely oxidized. It took about 6 weeks but it was worth the wait for this Satin Audio cable. The cable feels high quality, but much softer and thinner than the original cable that was so thick and heavy. So much easier to roll up and put away now lol


----------



## Somafunk

The Dunu Vulkan finally arrived after having it on pre order for a month, first few days I was massively underwhelmed with the bass response and overall sound despite trying at least 6 different tips. I think the problem is that the bore extension is rather short yet the iem itself is a rather chunky monkey so getting a good seal in my ear canal with standard tips was problematic and the iem often felt loose. Finally tried a couple of silicone tips that resemble the shape of foam comply tips and wow, that’s it!. Very solid sub bass that I was looking for and there’s absolutely no chance the Vulkans can pop out or work loose as the longer nozzle provides ample support in my ear canal, not as good as my 7hz timeless for overall resolution but perfect for a listen to sub bass focused techno/electronic music yet also surprisingly good with synth pop such as chvrches.


----------



## TheRH

Gavin C4 said:


> EVE 20 love it.


Can you describe the sound of the EVE 20?


----------



## ops V

Legend EVO + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## klyzon

Aroma stack with n8ii


----------



## nc8000 (Jul 31, 2022)

Nayparm modded ZX300 with MrWalkman WalkmanOne fw, Tansio Mirai Sands, Dunu Amber, Sedna Crystal tips


----------



## gazzington

nc8000 said:


> Nayparm modded ZX300 with MrWalkman WalkmaOn fw, Tansio Mirai Sands, Dunu Amber, Sedna Crystal tips


My wm1z is currently with nayparm being modded. Very exciting


----------



## nc8000

gazzington said:


> My wm1z is currently with nayparm being modded. Very exciting


I got my 1Z modded by him 2 years ago. Very good result


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Redcarmoose

*Best KZ ever. What the heck?
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185

*


----------



## TheRH

Who hear is an owner of the Empire Ears Hero? What are your thoughts?


----------



## TheRH

ops V said:


> Unique Melody 3DT + Cayin N6II T01


What are your thoughts on the Unique Melody 3DT?


----------



## ops V

TheRH said:


> What are your thoughts on the Unique Melody 3DT?


UM 3DT are quite neutral and musical at the same time. At the beginning of listening you may think there is not enough bass, but after 15 minutes everything is fine. You can listen to them for a long time without getting tired. I have them well matched with A&ultima SP2000SS, Cayin N6II T01, CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2, DACport HD and A&norma SR15.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


>


What iem is this? I dont recall arthur having that kind of interchangable faceplate


----------



## NickleCo

ops V said:


> UM 3DT are quite neutral and musical at the same time. At the beginning of listening you may think there is not enough bass, but after 15 minutes everything is fine. You can listen to them for a long time without getting tired. I have them well matched with A&ultima SP2000SS, Cayin N6II T01, CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2, DACport HD and A&norma SR15.


I raise to you, 3DT's older brother, 3DD-TI!


3DD-Ti with the (not attached) Norne Audio Therium 4wire. Gonna ship the iems tomorrow for repair... nozzle came off :/


----------



## LouisLoh

The toys arrived 1 day early!
VE Elysium CIEM


----------



## voja

firesign said:


> Where is the review? The FH9 has all my attention right now...


It's out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh9.25603/review/28964/


----------



## nihalsharma

Lotoo Paw 6000 with CFA Andromeda. This was few months back.


----------



## firesign

voja said:


> It's out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh9.25603/review/28964/


Very good review, very detailed. However, I did not like the result very much. I think I also cross the FH9 off my list.


----------



## voja

firesign said:


> Very good review, very detailed. However, I did not like the result very much. I think I also cross the FH9 off my list.


I can see why!

But remember, I am a critic and the time I spend with these items isn't anywhere near the time the normal consumer will. This means that the sound can change after X amount of hours, but I cannot be the person who says "give it 100 hours".... after 100 hours, all you are left to do is either keep it or sell it below the MSRP. This is one of the drawbacks that you have to face as a critic. Of course, when it comes to big reviews, I can spend >300 hours, but I think you understand why I cannot do that for every item.

FH9 is impressive in several aspects, but technical performance isn't one of them. I really wish Fiio took advantage of that semi open-back design (e.g. like Shozy did).

Also, the thing with these extreme value packages is that they often sacrifice the sound performance. For example, I found the Dunu Falcon Pro extremely underwhelming when it came to its sound performance.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

nc8000 said:


> Nayparm modded ZX300 with MrWalkman WalkmanOne fw, Tansio Mirai Sands, Dunu Amber, Sedna Crystal tips


How do you like the Sands?


----------



## nc8000

AlexxxAA85 said:


> How do you like the Sands?


Very much though with the stock cable they frequently got a bit too hot for me and the PAC480 cable toned them down too much but the Amber strikes a nice balance and have the swappable tip


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9, Yanyin Moonlight with Dr Juggles GPS cable...


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## ops V

CEntrance DACport HD + JVC HA-FW01


----------



## fokta




----------



## LouisLoh




----------



## CrocodileDundee

Giving new life to my beloved JH Layla. Great pairing and many sound possibilities with Hiby’s Darwin architecture and C9 settings. 

Hiby RS6->Eletech Lliad->C9


----------



## ops V

64 Audio Tia Trio + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## psikey (Aug 3, 2022)

Recent listening (UK/EU spec 1ZM2 went back)






Today's listening as my 1AM2 arrived from Japan, no ridiculous EU/UK volume capping or missing High Gain


----------



## psikey

LouisLoh said:


>


That the Dignis Khaki/green colour? Looks light in your photo if it is. Looking at the green or blue myself.


----------



## Podster (Aug 3, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


>


You get me with that bright yellow case every time 

As always I'm old school since they are on my dime Excellent rig in balanced






I think Mr. Low's rig is one of the best looking DAP/CIEM's I've seen in years


----------



## LouisLoh

psikey said:


> That the Dignis Khaki/green colour? Looks light in your photo if it is. Looking at the green or blue myself.


It is indeed. In real life, the shade is darker and warmer (more olive than pictured).


----------



## Podster (Aug 3, 2022)

LouisLoh said:


> It is indeed. In real life, the shade is darker and warmer (more olive than pictured).


Pretty sure it' has been lightened by all the white it's being shot in, I love the Tree frog Green color it displays like this  The contrast with the purple shells and wood face plates is stunning

Changed rigs as I have to travel about and have a pocket size for back up


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## nc8000

Podster said:


> Pretty sure it' has been lightened by all the white it's being shot in, I love the Tree frog Green color it displays like this  The contrast with the purple shells and wood face plates is stunning
> 
> Changed rigs as I have to travel about and have a pocket size for back up


I’ve got a pocket rig as well in a Dignis case, Sony A55 and JH13 ciem


----------



## Podster

nc8000 said:


> I’ve got a pocket rig as well in a Dignis case, Sony A55 and JH13 ciem


Indeed you do and a few steps higher than mine I might add, imo the 13's are a JH bargain


----------



## nc8000

Podster said:


> Indeed you do and a few steps higher than mine I might add, imo the 13's are a JH bargain


I’ve had the JH13 since they were originally introduced 11-12 years ago and they are still great. Had to send them back 3 years ago to have the sockets and the sound tubes replaced but otherwise they have worked flawlessly all those years, the longest lasting piece of all my head-fi gear


----------



## Double C




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## justanut

Today’s pairing

WM1ZM2 + Acoustune HS2000MX Sho (ACT02) with EA EROS S cables


----------



## ops V

ORIVETI O400 + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Skyediver

My portable “happiness machine” 😎😎😎


----------



## Elegiac

All the HD569's are good for is soft stuff. 





Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9, Traillii, Liquid Links Martini, and Tanchjim T300 tips...


----------



## Shawnb

Cayin N8ii with Effect Audio bespoke Code 51 & Chiron, LH Oscar XXI’s 

Loving the new cable


----------



## ThomasHK

DX312 + Monarch MKII and whisky of course.
Top shelf stuff.


----------



## ops V

Penon Globe + BlackBerry KEY2


----------



## bigbeans

WM1Z, MEST INDIGO CIEM


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Penon Audio Globe/Walkman WM1A


*


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 8, 2022)

Effect Audio new collab IEM. More impression on the Effect Audio Thread.


----------



## Nostoi

Kennerton Thror and Hugo2Go. Gladius cable by Arctic Cables.


----------



## subguy812

About as portable as you can get!


----------



## Andricop

subguy812 said:


> About as portable as you can get!


Nice collection! Can’t wait to try the Beoplay EX but is nowhere to be found in black in Europe.
Did you try them with Azla MAX ear tips?


----------



## nc8000

Andricop said:


> Nice collection! Can’t wait to try the Beoplay EX but is nowhere to be found in black in Europe.
> Did you try them with Azla MAX ear tips?


The black EX is available several places in Denmark including from B&O themself


----------



## subguy812 (Aug 7, 2022)

Andricop said:


> Nice collection! Can’t wait to try the Beoplay EX but is nowhere to be found in black in Europe.
> Did you try them with Azla MAX ear tips?


Thank you! I ordered mine directly from B&O, even though they aren't black. It might have been B&O USA, I can't remember. I have been fine with the stock tips, which is rare. I have some Azla tips here, but don't think I have Max to try. I only worry about the sound quality. These are the best sounding out of the four IMO, and if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

I like the blue color, kinda different and classy.


----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A + ATH-DSR7BT


----------



## NickleCo (Aug 7, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


>


Gavin what are the wires you commissioned effect for that cable 😳


----------



## Gavin C4

NickleCo said:


> Gavin what are the wires you commissioned effect for that cable 😳



Bespoke service from Effect Audio, its Cadmus + Mars + OFC 4.4 termination.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> Bespoke service from Effect Audio, its Cadmus + Mars + OFC 4.4 termination.


Very interesting! I did not know they still had mars wires!


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 8, 2022)

​

*7Hz x Crinacle: Salnotes Dioko and *_Walkman WM1A_​_


*DUNU VULCAN and Walkman WM1A*_


----------



## bachankas

M3x -> Dunu DUW02 -> Thieaudio Oracle + Spinfit CP 145


----------



## nihalsharma

A thing of past now. Had a great time with the Solaris OG last year.


----------



## hawker




----------



## TheRH

ranfan said:


> Like caramel candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you say the bass and sub-bass are on those is?


----------



## TheRH

Rockwell75 said:


> My little portable fambam:
> 
> Shanling M8 => CFA Honeydew, Oriolus Isabellae, CFA Dorado 2020, Oriolus Reborn


What are your thoughts on the bass and sub-bass of the Oriolus Isabellae?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 8, 2022)

nihalsharma said:


> A thing of past now. Had a great time with the Solaris OG last year.


*Thing of the past? Good sound is timeless, I'm sure it keeps up with the rest of todays releases. 

Edit:
Oh, you mean personally, it's your past; I get that one.*


----------



## paggio

ThomasHK said:


> DX312 + Monarch MKII and whisky of course.
> Top shelf stuff.


----------



## Gavin C4

So many possible combination of cables. Effect Audio Chiron Bespoke. With P6 Pro.


----------



## Podster (Aug 8, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> ​​*7Hz x Crinacle: Salnotes Dioko and *_Walkman WM1A_​_
> *DUNU VULCAN and Walkman WM1A*_


Oh I so long for the Vulcan's Love Dunu tuning






Ooh, almost forgot! @justanut Spectacular shot and a really sweet rig  

@subguy812 Feel the same on that portability although I chose this route to be able to make pretty much all my iem's TWS




or maybe my currents attached


----------



## musicinmymind

hawker said:


>



What is that Entreq, is it an Ground box?


----------



## hawker

musicinmymind said:


> What is that Entreq, is it an Ground box?


https://www.entreq.com/products/attractors-17667732

nano kit


----------



## Podster

hawker said:


> https://www.entreq.com/products/attractors-17667732
> 
> nano kit


Perused the site and did not see the nano/Nano kit, are they no longer made (I mean I saw pictures but not the advertised unit)? So is it just plugged into your 3.5 post and your running balanced in your photo? Do they have Snakes in Sweden


----------



## hawker (Aug 8, 2022)

Podster said:


> Perused the site and did not see the nano/Nano kit, are they no longer made (I mean I saw pictures but not the advertised unit)? So is it just plugged into your 3.5 post and your running balanced in your photo? Do they have Snakes in Sweden


a new products for dap,
released within 2 months in hong kong,
with a 3.5 to 3.5mm cable
yes i  plug it in 3.5 for grounding


----------



## NovaFlyer

nihalsharma said:


> A thing of past now. Had a great time with the Solaris OG last year.


I still have mine and occasionally listen to them.  Need to break them out this weekend, and what a great soundstage


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Perused the site and did not see the nano/Nano kit, are they no longer made (I mean I saw pictures but not the advertised unit)? So is it just plugged into your 3.5 post and your running balanced in your photo? Do they have *Snakes in Sweden*


Great name for a black metal band

besides any snakes in Sweden would've be milked for oil already to keep the Volvos running


----------



## Killedkella

Here's my setup I took a while back, just missing my newly purchased Sony WH-1000XM5! 

Pictured gear;

📱Sony ZX300

🎧Sony IER-M9 | WF-1000XM3 | MDR-1AM2

Can you tell I'm a Sony fan


----------



## ops V

Cayin N6II R01 + Sony MDR-1AM2


----------



## Podster

Killedkella said:


> Here's my setup I took a while back, just missing my newly purchased Sony WH-1000XM5!
> 
> Pictured gear;
> 
> ...


Fear not, I’ve often wanted to re-name this thread to Sony Central! Sony makes awesome gear even in the $5 755’s

Today’s ensemble:


----------



## Gavin C4

Club Red Ftw. With Cayin N8II.


----------



## ops V

Penon Globe


----------



## TheRH

Yes! DX320 and U6Ts!


----------



## msr13




----------



## rga02




----------



## Killedkella

rga02 said:


>


Duck endgame 😳


----------



## Elegiac

But how does it sound


----------



## Gilles De Rais

Elegiac said:


> But how does it sound


Well if it quacks like a duck...


----------



## Elegiac

Gilles De Rais said:


> Well if it quacks like a duck...


You're implying that it must sound like a duck


----------



## ops V

For me, the A&norma SR15 is still my favorite option for walking. It's lightweight and compact. At the same time, the SR15 has quite a lot of power for its size.


----------



## Podster

ops V said:


> For me, the A&norma SR15 is still my favorite option for walking. It's lightweight and compact. At the same time, the SR15 has quite a lot of power for its size.



Pretty big gap $$$ in those first two of course I have plenty really nice Chi-Fi iem's, speaking of  Thanks for helping me pick out today's gear

Funny my Chi-Fi rig looks so Patriotic


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Penon Globe*


----------



## AudioAndCoffee




----------



## Scuba Devils

Today I've been enjoying the P6K and P1 Max...


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## NickleCo (Aug 11, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Club Red Ftw. With Cayin N8II.


Gavin! How are you liking the n8ii compared to your l&p's?


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 11, 2022)

NickleCo said:


> Gavin! How are you liking the n8ii compared to your l&p's?


p 6 pro is more vocal orientation. It has slightly lusher vocals.
While the N8ii have more models for tuning and it has slightly better resolution if in Solid state Class A / AB mode. Instruments are slightly better on N8ii


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> p 6 pro is more vocal orientation. It has slightly lusher vocals.
> While the N8ii have more models for tuning and it has slightly better resolution if in Solid state Class A / AB mode.


Oh thats rather interesting!


----------



## Gavin C4

NickleCo said:


> Oh thats rather interesting!


P6p is R2R, it generally has such a characteristic. While N8ii is a chip based similar topology as akm.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> P6p is R2R, it generally has such a characteristic. While N8ii is a chip based similar topology as akm.


Yep i tried my friends p6pro a while back and was pretty impressed by it well aside from the ui.


----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio debut in Hong Kong.


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT with Jewel, best synergy I've heard with these IEMs - incredible. Penon OSG cable.


----------



## Kalnet101

Still rocking the Shanling M3X and Variations (+TACables Amber cable). Wonderful pairing till this day.

I use the Fiio Q3 as my "desktop" DAC/AMP on my M1 Macbook Air.


----------



## ops V

Philips PRO6305 + BlackBerry KEY2


----------



## TheRH

64 Audio U6Ts with SpinFit CP145s and Effect Audio Maestro Cable.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

On holiday with my EarSonics EM64 which certainly remains my favorites earphone.


----------



## voja

Killedkella said:


> Here's my setup I took a while back, just missing my newly purchased Sony WH-1000XM5!
> 
> Pictured gear;
> 
> ...


I can tell you've got a great camera  

... which is?


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> I can tell you've got a great camera
> 
> ... which is?


Good eye Voj  Sweet light, depth of field is just killa

The bass and reverb the Planamics get off this Touch/Topping combo is just incredible, never even been close to a bass head but this pairing imo could satisfy one





I know, more old school stuff They just seem to sound so good together I can't separate them


----------



## RingingEars (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh shiney. You can almost see me


----------



## andrewski

Breaking in


----------



## Gavin C4

Phonix is so pleasing to listen too. So smooth and relaxed.


----------



## Gavin C4

Adding black and gold to the MiX. Limited Edition Phonix from Hong Kong Dealer. Crystal Sound Audio.


----------



## RingingEars

The IEMs that started this thread 10 years ago. I still have them. I still love them...


----------



## nc8000

My most compact travel rig. Sony A55 with my 12 1/2 years old JH13 Pro and Dunu DUW-02s cable


----------



## ops V

SHURE SE535LTD + SpinFit CP800


----------



## nc8000

Finally my top travel rig. Sony 1Z with Sony IER-Z1R and Dunu Blanche cable


----------



## Tybot

RingingEars said:


> Oh shiney. You can almost see me


What cable is that?


----------



## RingingEars (Aug 14, 2022)

Tybot said:


> What cable is that?


2.5mm Tripowin Zonie 2-pin in blue.(it says it's blue but it's more like a frosted periwinkle)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09Z6WZRGC?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 15, 2022)

_ Left to Right 
Left to Right

1) BQEYZ Topaz, Piezoelectric, 1DD, $89.00
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-topaz.25875/reviews#review-28862

2) KB EAR LARK, 1BA, 1DD, $29.99 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews#review-25273

3) Reecho OVA SG-01, 1DD, $49.00
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/reviews#review-28596

4) ECCI YST-02 1BA, 1DD, $75.00
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ecci-yst-02.25759/reviews#review-28630

5) The Seek Real Airship, 1DD, $179.00
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/seekreal-audio-airship.25937/reviews#review-28797_


----------



## hawker

sp2000t copper nickel


----------



## unifutomaki

hawker said:


> sp2000t copper nickel


Nice Discman


----------



## Andricop

unifutomaki said:


> Nice Discman


And nice Just Ear ...


----------



## NickleCo

RingingEars said:


> The IEMs that started this thread 10 years ago. I still have them. I still love them...


and the classic btg sunrise! I still have my starlight from my old old zeus xiv and still spotless! A shame that Bryan have seem to stopped the company altogether.


----------



## NickleCo

hawker said:


> sp2000t copper nickel


Very impressive gears in the picture! Sp2000t aside, the justears and even a (what i assume is) yatano le!


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Nostoi

Hugo2Go -> Mass Kobo 428 (via Brise Audio 424BC5) ->Audio-Technica WP900 (w/Brise Audio TOTORI)


----------



## mandello

Big boy Fiio M11, 7hzTimeless, Kinboofi silver


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


>


Gavin you have to tell me, how do you find the aurora?! I've been wanting to get those ever since they announced it.


----------



## Gavin C4

NickleCo said:


> Gavin you have to tell me, how do you find the aurora?! I've been wanting to get those ever since they announced it.



Place an order and have enough patience with waiting times....


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> Place an order and have enough patience with waiting times....


i probably will soon ill just have to send my impressions to them.


----------



## hawker

NickleCo said:


> Very impressive gears in the picture! Sp2000t aside, the justears and even a (what i assume is) yatano le!


👍👍👍💯


----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A + QDC 5SH


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


>


How’s  the Aurora?


----------



## Gavin C4

riverground said:


> How’s  the Aurora?



Really great sub-low DD bass, reminds me of the Legend X. With Electro stat and mid-range BA added, it overall gives a much better full range spectrum.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

20h trip around half the globe and here are my companies:

JH audio Layla + Sony 1AM2


----------



## NovaFlyer

CrocodileDundee said:


> 20h trip around half the globe and here are my companies:
> 
> JH audio Layla + Sony 1AM2


Would like to see the Layla's out of the container and up close.  I have a pair myself, but not the limited edition you have.


----------



## riverground

Gavin C4 said:


> Really great sub-low DD bass, reminds me of the Legend X. With Electro stat and mid-range BA added, it overall gives a much better full range spectrum.


Looking forward to hearing them!

I’ve only heard their 2BA IEM and was pretty impressed so I’m hoping to find a way to try these out 😂


----------



## Podster

NovaFlyer said:


> Would like to see the Layla's out of the container and up close.  I have a pair myself, but not the limited edition you have.


THX Nova, was going to give the Crock a hard time for teasing us as well  
This is a pleasing combo Old School as usual since I finally figured out I have more than I'll ever need new stuff is a rarity but I love looking at everyone else's sweet new pieces


----------



## riverground

Upon the release of the IER-Z1R, I knew I had to hear it right away. I’ve been trying out loads of different IEMs along the way but it was the Z1R that got me back in the game. It holds a special place in my heart and in my ears for its sheer size of sound! If you haven’t yet, make sure to give it a listen and you never know your ears may be one of the chosen ones 😉

Featuring the Sony x Kimber MUC-M12SB1 with EA ConX & Premium Pentaconn 4.4 jack.


----------



## Andricop

Gavin C4 said:


> Really great sub-low DD bass, reminds me of the Legend X. With Electro stat and mid-range BA added, it overall gives a much better full range spectrum.


Who make them please?


----------



## Gavin C4

Andricop said:


> Who make them please?


Flipears Auora




Effect Audio Cadmus bespoke.


----------



## Podster (Aug 17, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Flipears Auora
> 
> 
> Effect Audio Cadmus bespoke.


Man, looks sweet no matter the angle it's shot at! That yellow case that is


----------



## voja

riverground said:


> Upon the release of the IER-Z1R, I knew I had to hear it right away. I’ve been trying out loads of different IEMs along the way but it was the Z1R that got me back in the game. It holds a special place in my heart and in my ears for its sheer size of sound! If you haven’t yet, make sure to give it a listen and you never know your ears may be one of the chosen ones 😉
> 
> Featuring the Sony x Kimber MUC-M12SB1 with EA ConX & Premium Pentaconn 4.4 jack.


What cam do you use? All your pics are stunning! 

... you are cheating a bit by being a professional photographer


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> What cam do you use? All your pics are stunning!
> 
> ... you are cheating a bit by being a professional photographer


Come on Voj, you post some awesome shots yourself  Best I can do is iPhone 12 However every once in a while it even surprises me


----------



## voja (Aug 17, 2022)

Podster said:


> Come on Voj, you post some awesome shots yourself  Best I can do is iPhone 12 However every once in a while it even surprises me


Thank you!! I do my best, though I literally have no approach. Believe it or not, all my photography is taken with a Nikon D3300... The rest (the real magic) is done in Capture One. But @riverground takes it to a whole different league! His pics are literally commercial-grade. I'm quite curious what cam and lens he uses 🤔

I always say "believe it or not, all my pics are taken with a Nikon D3300", just a very budget cam. I'm probably repeating myself, the reply is always the same 😂🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## riverground

voja said:


> What cam do you use? All your pics are stunning!
> 
> ... you are cheating a bit by being a professional photographer


Hahaha thanks man! I try! The transition from doing Portraits and Fashion to Audio Products has been quite the journey tbh. 

For this shot I actually challenged myself and used my very first DSLR (Canon Rebel T1i) and my favourite walk around lens the Canon 40mm 2.8 Pancake lens (this lens focuses pretty close on subjects so it was a great lens to use before I got a used Tamron 90 2.8 Macro Gen 1 lens). 

I didn’t use the big boys for this shot. It’s really all about the lighting. 

I’ll be releasing more of my shots more regularly. 

I’ve been updating my IG account dedicated to Audio photos recently too. 



voja said:


> Thank you!! I do my best, though I literally have no approach. Believe it or not, all my photography is taken with a Nikon D3300... The rest (the real magic) is done in Capture One. But @riverground takes it to a whole different league! His pics are literally commercial-grade. I'm quite curious what cam and lens he uses 🤔
> 
> I always say "believe it or not, all my pics are taken with a Nikon D3300", just a very budget cam. I'm probably repeating myself, the reply is always the same 😂🤷🏻‍♂️


You’re making me blush man 😂 

But if it’s a paid shoot, I’ll bring out the big guns. The thing is the lenses I have for my Leica S system aren’t really made for products 😂 

I really should buy a macro lens for that system but man… I’ve been spending it on audio instead. 

I should really checkout your work too! Do you have a link to your shots?


----------



## Andricop

NickleCo said:


> i probably will soon ill just have to send my impressions to them.


Are they doing the Aurora in custom? Could only find in universal on their website


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT with HUM Dolores.


----------



## Elegiac

Finally broke in the k371's... ears no longer touching the drivers. I was wondering whether it'd ever be comfortable.





Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## voja

riverground said:


> For this shot I actually challenged myself and used my very first DSLR (Canon Rebel T1i)


That's fascinating!!!



riverground said:


> It’s really all about the lighting.


I'm realizing more and more that in both photography and videography, it's ALL about the lighting. That's why I think studying lighting and understanding it can make you a better person behind a camera than anything else.

All my shots are taken with natural lighting, so I have no control over it. I'm still saving up for a professional camera (I'm currently debating whether I want to shell out on a cinema camera setup or on a medium format photography camera like a Hasselblad X1D II 50C).



riverground said:


> I should really checkout your work too! Do you have a link to your shots?


Sure! It's mostly embedded into my reviews, but yeah. I recently made the switch to imgbb.com, here is my account there: https://voja.imgbb.com/albums
The rest of my pics are on Imgur, but they are all private... but they are in my reviews.



riverground said:


> I’ve been updating my IG account dedicated to Audio photos recently too


What is your audio IG account?! I need to know now.


----------



## wmischke

https://imgur.com/gallery/qitwNx3


----------



## riverground

voja said:


> That's fascinating!!!


It really is man! Lol
As long as I have my studio strobes and a camera that can be synced, I’m good. 

But I’m a tech geek at heart so I always love new and high-end toys 🤣 



voja said:


> I'm realizing more and more that in both photography and videography, it's ALL about the lighting. That's why I think studying lighting and understanding it can make you a better person behind a camera than anything else.


It really is. I’ve done a shoot before testing out the new(at the time) iPhone X with portrait mode and it really was impressive while using my lighting. While yes, my Hassy H system at the time had an overall better IQ, the one from the iPhone was no slouch and gave off quite a different vibe. 



voja said:


> All my shots are taken with natural lighting, so I have no control over it. I'm still saving up for a professional camera (I'm currently debating whether I want to shell out on a cinema camera setup or on a medium format photography camera like a Hasselblad X1D II 50C).


Natural lighting is amazing when you get the timing right. I’ll be sharing some audio product photos I’ve done a couple of months ago sometime soon. Trying to release photos in chronological order 😂 

My backlog is huge, so it’ll take a bit of time. 

But yeah, having your own lighting system and being able to control everything makes you really paint with light the way you envision it. 
The Hassy X1D II is really great! It’s extremely gorgeous too. If I didn’t get a great deal for my Leica S system I would’ve stayed loyal to Hassy 😂 

But unfortunately, they abandoned their Canadian market. It’s really either Phase One, Leica, and Fuji that still have full presence here for the Medium Format market. But I still have a soft spot for Hassy as they really helped me out and supported me during my time shooting with them. I might pick up their H system again once my portrait photography starts up again. 



voja said:


> Sure! It's mostly embedded into my reviews, but yeah. I recently made the switch to imgbb.com, here is my account there: https://voja.imgbb.com/albums
> The rest of my pics are on Imgur, but they are all private... but they are in my reviews.


I’ll definitely give it a look! I’m always excited to see how other members do their photography. I get heavily motivated when I see them. Audio products especially IEMs have been such amazing models 😂 

They never complain. 😜 



voja said:


> What is your audio IG account?! I need to know now.


You can search for Melston Audio over on IG.


----------



## Elegiac

Scored this TEAC PD-P340S today. Model doesn't seem to exist online. Sounds decent enough, and it has the all-important LO, so I can feed it into better amps. 





Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## psikey (Aug 18, 2022)

Wanted to try these IEM's for a while and managed to secure some imported from Japan at a great price.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 18, 2022)

Faudio Mezzo


----------



## Skyediver

Gavin C4 said:


>


Wow, love the green and black color scheme.  What IEM, pray tell?


----------



## ops V

Advanced M5-1D + Nobunaga Labs ODIN + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT with Technics TZ700...


----------



## Podster (Aug 18, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Faudio Mezzo


WOW, that NANO is larger than I had pictured in my mind! Looks awesome either way

@ops V Those are my absolute all time favorite single DD iem  From mold to parts and especially tuning they are without a doubt one of the best singles around and imho best <$500 period. Edit: Almost forgot I also like those Monte Cristo's as well  





but for today they got me going over in the Opus # 1 thread Still fairly sweet


----------



## ops V

Podster said:


> Almost forgot I also like those Monte Cristo's as well


----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Podster

Of course and as mentioned throughout the years for DAP only my fave house sound is Shanling, they just have a richness to my ears that works for a better lack of terms. Extremely friendly to so many iem's and buds and seem to bring out the best in them  4 me anyway

You know @ops V one can't go wrong with a black leather looking case in red stitching


----------



## RONJA MESCO

ops V said:


>


Got a fellow cigar smoker! My brother!! We need a cigar page in the forum, if there isn't one up already.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Aramaki said:


>


what amp is that in the grey case?


----------



## Killedkella

RONJA MESCO said:


> what amp is that in the grey case?


Looks like the Fiio BTR7


----------



## Aramaki

RONJA MESCO said:


> what amp is that in the grey case?


BTR7


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 19, 2022)

*ISN EST50 Flagship, ISN SC4 cable and MrWalkman firmware.



*


Spoiler: Impressions



So today has been an attempt to learn more about the EST50 and it’s bass. Yet not only the bass, but the whole sound signature. Rolling in the ISN SC4 was a revelation in change. I never used the ISN SC4 cable in the review as it came later into my possession. I also learned the ISN SC4 cable is a powerful tool taking the complete low-end soul out of a few IEMs. So it generated a curiosity which propelled my investigations further. I am surprised to state that with the midrange focused Sony Walkman 1A and MrWalkmans software, plus wide-bore tips the over all sound of the EST50 was brought into amazing focus. The SC4 cable being the magic pixie dust to be powerfully added to the equation! As just the 1A and ear-tips don’t have the zing the SC4 brings to the table. Arriving at the flagship level I always truly thought the EST50 was capable of, but didn’t know how to get there?

The results.........mind-bending. As now the treble is not as hot as you would think. No, in-fact it is brought into focus as a softer more liquidity and emphasized element, fully detailed yet forgiving and exquisite!

*The enhancement is derived resulting in a smoother yet reserved bass. I never thought I would use the two words reserved and bass when disclosing the temperament of the EST50....haha but there it is. The kicker comes from the bass refinement which in-turn opens the doorway...........for the treble to walk through! Paradise........*



https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-sc4.html
https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-est50.html


----------



## NickleCo

Andricop said:


> Are they doing the Aurora in custom? Could only find in universal on their website


they've posted a couple of pictures on their instagram of custom auroras. I'll ask Aries about it.


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## Gavin C4

Lets go team gold and Yellow.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LPGT with oBravo EAMT-1c


----------



## Elegiac (Aug 19, 2022)

The discman I _can_ actually take portable.. it has a _robust_ anti-skip, as per the lid ahaha. Plus carry case.
Apparently the old Sanyo's are two small steps removed from Sony quality because Sony owned Sanyo. I'll say this, I've listened to a lot of discman's and this is in the top 10%. Clear, crisp sound, no bass emphasis at all, but a strange hint of sibilance/susuration in the treble _sometimes_. Strange because it isn't just the amplifier, I get it over LO as well. But it's a very small defect... and dependent on the music, the player doesn't just splash it around. An anomaly.





Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## karloil

New kid received...my 1st R2R based device. Let's see how this sounds


----------



## wazzupi




----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A & MDR-1AM2


----------



## psikey (Aug 20, 2022)

Difficult decision between these two, both fabulous with the WM1AM2. The Sony are far more comfortable and weigh nothing!


----------



## klyzon

wazzupi said:


>


Let me know how’s the brise yatono!


----------



## Elegiac

Elegiac said:


> The discman I _can_ actually take portable.. it has a _robust_ anti-skip, as per the lid ahaha. Plus carry case.
> Apparently the old Sanyo's are two small steps removed from Sony quality because Sony owned Sanyo. I'll say this, I've listened to a lot of discman's and this is in the top 10%. Clear, crisp sound, no bass emphasis at all, but a strange hint of sibilance/susuration in the treble _sometimes_. Strange because it isn't just the amplifier, I get it over LO as well. But it's a very small defect... and dependent on the music, the player doesn't just splash it around. An anomaly.
> 
> 
> ...


Just as I sing its goddamn praises. I got this thing in great condition, and it's worked smooth up until today. The motor in the Panasonic always sounds like its dying, but this one purred. Now it decides it has a fault. Here's the new control layout as of today:

Play = Play/Next Track
Stop = Next Track
Next Track = Last Track
Last Track = Next Track
Play Mode = Next Track
Set/Remain = Next Track
Anti-Shock = Anti-shock (thank goodness)
Not inserting the headphone jack gently enough = Next Track
Open = The only way to stop play

So I can work around it, but what a pain. 
I thought the Panasonic would give out first. I guess that's the difference between 'made in Japan' and 'made in China' sometimes.


----------



## karloil

Burn-in in progress


----------



## Gavin C4

karloil said:


> New kid received...my 1st R2R based device. Let's see how this sounds


R2r always have advantage in smoothness and richness in mids and vocals. Listen to jazz vocals will give you the most from this dap.

By the way this player sports two sd card slots. Really versital for those who have a large libary.


----------



## Mr Trev

Elegiac said:


> The discman I _can_ actually take portable.. it has a _robust_ anti-skip, as per the lid ahaha. Plus carry case.
> Apparently the old Sanyo's are two small steps removed from Sony quality because Sony owned Sanyo. I'll say this, I've listened to a lot of discman's and this is in the top 10%. Clear, crisp sound, no bass emphasis at all, but a strange hint of sibilance/susuration in the treble _sometimes_. Strange because it isn't just the amplifier, I get it over LO as well. But it's a very small defect... and dependent on the music, the player doesn't just splash it around. An anomaly.
> 
> 
> ...


TIL Sony used to own Sanyo

I used to own a Sanyo portable CD back in the day. It most definitely_ didn't _have a robust anti-skip sled


----------



## Elegiac (Aug 20, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> TIL Sony used to own Sanyo
> 
> I used to own a Sanyo portable CD back in the day. It most definitely_ didn't _have a robust anti-skip sled


You know what I just googled this, and it turns out to be not entirely true. I simply remembered reading in a post somewhere that Sony would pass tech on to Sanyo. From what I'm reading now, that seems more accurate. Panasonic did buy them out though.

TIL I was wrong.

EDIT: Correction, correction.. Sony made Sanyo stuff... at least it's like this: https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1986-05-23-8602070021-story.html


----------



## Hinomotocho (Aug 20, 2022)

Before letting them go (gone wireless for work: LinkBuds S) I thought I'd honour the trusty Blon-01 with a photo and quick listen from my 1Z. Was having a devil of a time getting the cable to behave, then this happened...





and kept happening. I give up, but I do like the second shot with just the bit of the Walkman logo showing


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose

Hinomotocho said:


> Before letting them go (gone wireless for work: LinkBuds S) I thought I'd honour the trusty Blon-01 with a photo and quick listen from my 1Z. Was having a devil of a time getting the cable to behave, then this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> and kept happening. I give up, but I do like the second shot with just the bit of the Walkman logo showing


That ear-tip bore looks pretty wide! Somehow the cat perspective makes the 1Z look so small. Wild......like the biggest cat ever born?


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


> That ear-tip bore looks pretty wide! Somehow the cat perspective makes the 1Z look so small. Wild......like the biggest cat ever born?


The standard of the 3 Samsung lenses still gives a wide perspective distorting foreground to background. I love him dearly but he is the BIGGEST interference when I'm doing something at my desk, and a serious threat to any cables. 
Apart from my IER-Z1R supplied tips and a couple of packets of the original Spiral Dot tips I have a sad collection of tips that I've wound up with, some left overs or came with cheap included buds over the years. 
These were the only ones that gave a decent fit for the Blon-01 (L, I'm usually smaller sizing) and sounded acceptable. I really want to invest in some good tips but until I can get to Japan again one day and test for fit and sound I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 20, 2022)

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/hinomotocho.145148/

The BL-01 came with the worst tips. I actually have 8 different ear-tips that I test stuff with. Beyond that........somehow I have found recently that I need tips less to make IEMs fit, and more for sound changes? Though sadly (over the years) a couple of my favorite tips have lost elasticity! Spinfit tips don’t last at all in my experience, the included tips that manufacturers include are often better nowadays. The included tips have made a style of progress in the last few years. IMO


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 20, 2022)

Morning Coffee and great gears makes a perfect start of a family Sunday


----------



## karloil

Gavin C4 said:


> R2r always have advantage in smoothness and richness in mids and vocals. Listen to jazz vocals will give you the most from this dap.
> 
> By the way this player sports two sd card slots. Really versital for those who have a large libary.



Thanks for the inputs Gavin. Really looking forward to this little fella, my 1st listen to R2R


----------



## unifutomaki

Acoustune RS1 + Earstudio HUD100 Mk2


----------



## ops V

Kennerton Rognir + CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2


----------



## F700

LPGT/A3000/PAC480 (PMEQed)


----------



## F700

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


One of the best combo available, period.


----------



## nihalsharma

Astell&Kern SP2KT/64Audio Fourte (Eros S cable)


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Gavin C4 said:


> Morning Coffee and great gears makes a perfect start of a family Sunday


this is a good satisfying pic right here!!


----------



## Somafunk

A new addition as an alternative _flavour_ to my 7hz Timeless and Dunu Vulkan

Listening to the sundara through my mojo 2 & poly, I’d go as far and say they’re the purchase of the year for the £189/$220 I paid for an open box unit (Amazon), not a mark on them and all the internal packaging was all intact and unopened so I guess someone must have took one look at them and thought “_Nahhhh_” so returned them. The mojo 2 has plenty of juice to power them as I’m at 65% volume using +7db at 20hz sloping down to 125hz which gives good sub bass and +2db at 3khz sloping down to 125hz which has opened them up, that’s enough tinkering for now till I have more time with them on various genres but I’m very chuffed with the casual impulse purchase at that price. Thankfully there is no channel imbalance nor any "tsk...tsk" sounds from the diaphragms as I experienced with two previous Hifiman Edition XS that were returned


----------



## Tiax




----------



## LucasKA

Obravo HPA1 + Russian orthodynamic Echo N16 (planar) + iPhone dongle. 

Headphone is small and portable and sounds great, one of the unexpected treasure.

Also the headphone amp is powerful and can drive the Obravo HAMT-1 really well. Another bargain found


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

LucasKA said:


> Obravo HPA1 + Russian orthodynamic Echo N16 (planar) + iPhone dongle.
> 
> Headphone is small and portable and sounds great, one of the unexpected treasure.
> 
> Also the headphone amp is powerful and can drive the Obravo HAMT-1 really well. Another bargain found


Soviet planars are a rather broad topic. Once I had them all - if you do not take into account the mass of modifications. And they are really quite good for their penny prices. And it's too much when you put your hands on them and make a mod.


----------



## Mellowship

My 2009 setup!




A still working Sansa Fuze V2 and RadioPaq Jazz IEM.

This is where my more serious joinery in portable audio began. 

My Creative Nano 1Gb broke down and I went on the few forums back then, to try to figure out what DAP suited me the best for my budget. There came the Sansa. 

Both the Creative and SanDisk earbuds were not good enough for this player, neither a pair of very fragile and muddy Pioneer IEMs that were too expensive for what they offered. Again on forums I settled down for the RadioPaq Jazz.

Later came a crystal case and a huge (!) 8Gb uSD! And Rockbox with Winamp skin.

When my original pair of Jazzes broke down, they were already off the market, so I just went collecting IEMs but never got quite the same magical traits of the RadioPaqs (starting with the MEE M9, the Sound Magic ES18 and, from 2015 onwards, the KZ stuff).

These pictured are not the original pair, but ones I managed to recently get on eBay UK, with the nasty microphone(ic) cable and later recabled. They still hold their magical slight bump in the 300 - 400 Hz, and have the most comfortable tips I ever used. A great experience!


----------



## Podster




----------



## Mellowship (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes @Podster , they still sound good on the FiiO+Topping stack


----------



## Podster

Mellowship said:


> Yes @Podster , they still sound good on the FiiO+Topping stack


Looks like a keeper fer sure


----------



## Podster

Podster said:


>


You're wording Huge on that 8GB storage still has me wetting my britches  I do remember some of the first rigs I threw together, I think I went from this Shuffle to a Zen Mosaic with SE215's!


----------



## RingingEars

Podster said:


> You're wording Huge on that 8GB storage still has me wetting my britches  I do remember some of the first rigs I threw together, I think I went from this Shuffle to a Zen Mosaic with SE215's!


I love the name of the pic file. "Oingy Boingy.JPG"


----------



## Podster

RingingEars said:


> I love the name of the pic file. "Oingy Boingy.JPG"


Yeah, I named it that because of the crazy rubbery springiness of the Delta's cable. Not sure if your a Yo-Yo'er but that is an old trick that the BrainWaze cable reminded me of!


----------



## Mellowship

Today was a stroll down memory lane, and what good memories! 



The Sansa Clip Zip is such a punchy little DAP! Lots of power for less demanding IEMs and headphones. And Rockbox squeezes a lot of functionalities out of this thing. 

Here with the excellent SoundMagic ES18.


----------



## RingingEars

Podster said:


> Yeah, I named it that because of the crazy rubbery springiness of the Delta's cable. Not sure if your a Yo-Yo'er but that is an old trick that the BrainWaze cable reminded me of!


I thought it was a reference to these guys.


----------



## Podster

RingingEars said:


> I thought it was a reference to these guys.


Now I have to research if the Yo-Yo trick was named after them! LOL


----------



## Podster

Nope, I'm not a blond guy!


----------



## LucasKA

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Soviet planars are a rather broad topic. Once I had them all - if you do not take into account the mass of modifications. And they are really quite good for their penny prices. And it's too much when you put your hands on them and make a mod.


Yeah I read these can be modded! I use them stock but may upgrade the cable to balance later. 

I love that they are so light/compact and cheap and sounds so good and I just throw them into my bags without thinking twice to get the headphone experience


----------



## ops V

Sony NW-WM1A + FiiO FH7


----------



## GrBm

Since DAPs count,… here’s my M11 Plus ESS with some clouds


----------



## Gavin C4

Oriolus new IEM has a tone of bass energy like subwoofer in party house, vocals on these are also lush and addictive.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Gavin C4 said:


> Oriolus new IEM has a tone of bass energy like subwoofer in party house, vocals on these are also lush and addictive.


I own the original Oriolus Oriolus (dark blue shell) and have really enjoyed them but since getting my WM1Z I found I don't like the pairing, I don't suppose you have heard them to be able to compare? Subwoofer? That's for me.


----------



## RingingEars

Look what I just got in the mail. My Yume just showed up


----------



## NickleCo

Podster said:


> You're wording Huge on that 8GB storage still has me wetting my britches  I do remember some of the first rigs I threw together, I think I went from this Shuffle to a Zen Mosaic with SE215's!


Pods yet again with the classics! I have not heard anyone mention the deltas in ages!


----------



## ops V

Penon Globe


----------



## Gédéon Molle

GO blu + Go ONE.


----------



## Podster (Aug 24, 2022)

Gédéon Molle said:


> GO blu + Go ONE.


That looks really sweet

Gonna pull a power rig on ya today mates To me this is where the rubber meets the road with my funding these days because for <$60 bones this rig should be mandatory listening for anyone who just loves listening to their fave tunes It is more modern than a lot I post but I stand by my previous statement In a category I'd say it falls under something like "Amazeballs"






@Gavin C4 How does that setup sound compared to running balanced source in and out without the Nano? Just curious


----------



## firesign

iBasso DX300 + Empire Ears Nemesis LE


----------



## RingingEars

Podster said:


> That looks really sweet
> 
> Gonna pull a power rig on ya today mates To me this is where the rubber meets the road with my funding these days because for <$60 bones this rig should be mandatory listening for anyone who just loves listening to their fave tunes It is more modern than a lot I post but I stand by my previous statement In a category I'd say it falls under something like "Amazeballs"
> 
> ...



That's my speed right there... The BLONs are "amazeballs"


----------



## RingingEars

My drivers for work today. Fiio BTR3k, 3.5mm Tripowin Zonie cable in gold and silver, and the AS16 pro w/ stock tips.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> That looks really sweet
> 
> Gonna pull a power rig on ya today mates To me this is where the rubber meets the road with my funding these days because for <$60 bones this rig should be mandatory listening for anyone who just loves listening to their fave tunes It is more modern than a lot I post but I stand by my previous statement In a category I'd say it falls under something like "Amazeballs"
> 
> ...


Looks nice, but what exactly is it?


----------



## Podster (Aug 24, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> Looks nice, but what exactly is it?


Yikes, I usually say too much! LOL

So of course and has already been commented on are the Purple Blon BL3 being driven by yet another excellent Benjie (ChiFi) DAP (X6) Re-Cabled with the TRN QDC 8 core SP in silver finish

I can say 100% that "Maybe" some will find this little $36 player amazing Especially driving some better iem's


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Yikes, I usually say too much! LOL
> 
> So of course and has already been commented on are the Purple Blon BL3 being driven by yet another excellent Benjie (ChiFi) DAP (X6) Re-Cabled with the TRN QDC 8 core SP in silver finish
> 
> I can say 100% that "Maybe" some will find this little $36 player amazing Especially driving some better iem's


Nice. Are the purple Blon same as the standard BL03?
I remember hearing the Benjie name before - IIRC they were sold as AGPtek on Amazon, right?


----------



## NickleCo (Aug 25, 2022)

firesign said:


> iBasso DX300 + Empire Ears Nemesis LE


Had the exact same nemesis limited edition a while back! Though i sold mine because everything in my collection sounded similar (had to refresh my collection).


My last picture of it just before i sent it over to its new owner.


----------



## Redcarmoose

RingingEars said:


> My drivers for work today. Fiio BTR3k, 3.5mm Tripowin Zonie cable in gold and silver, and the AS16 pro w/ stock tips.


How do you like them?


----------



## RingingEars

Redcarmoose said:


> How do you like them?


I'm liking them more and more. I think my initial impression of them was skewed because I'm not used to an all BA IEM with this many drivers. The clarity, separation, and staging on these things is crazy good. I'm used to a more warm, laid back, in your head kind of sound and these just threw me at first.


----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> Looks nice, but what exactly is it?


I also forgot to mention how fun it is watching movies on this thing! 






As for today


----------



## firesign

NickleCo said:


> Had the exact same nemesis limited edition a while back! Though i sold mine because everything in my collection sounded similar (had to refresh my collection).
> My last picture of it just before i sent it over to its new owner.


I love it. Best IEM I have listened to (IMHO and for my music library).


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 25, 2022)

SP2000 T Copper Nickle with Horus 8 and Hercules Audio


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 25, 2022)

RingingEars said:


> I'm liking them more and more. I think my initial impression of them was skewed because I'm not used to an all BA IEM with this many drivers. The clarity, separation, and staging on these things is crazy good. I'm used to a more warm, laid back, in your head kind of sound and these just threw me at first.


Totally.......the first reference I had for them was the Noble Encore, which sports 10 BAs per side. While not quite as refined as the Encore, the AS16 Pro offer the same super quick bass transient response, and enhanced air in the upper staging. The AS16 Pro is refreshing and fully capable (for the $) if you ask me.

A great complementary set to many with just the unique way presentation takes place. IMO


----------



## Podster

Pretty sweet rig for a whopping $88 smackers! Obviously the incredible Superlux 668B's being driven by the massive Xduoo XQ-10 fed by the Benjie T6


----------



## jmills8

Sweet rig for a whopping $14 Bucks !


----------



## ops V

A&ultima SP2000SS + Astell&Kern Layla AION


----------



## Podster

jmills8 said:


> Sweet rig for a whopping $14 Bucks !


How much for the electric drive motor vs. the manual


----------



## RingingEars

jmills8 said:


> Sweet rig for a whopping $14 Bucks !


I had one of those once. I got it from a wasteland nomad in a black interceptor. I had to trade him my shiney metal boomerang for it.


----------



## jmills8

Podster said:


> How much for the electric drive motor vs. the manual


Well the electric drive is more accurate speed , but the manual gives more of an organic tubey sound. If you upgrade the internal metal parts you will hear more details and a much wider sound stage.


----------



## Gavin C4

Casual listening. Cayin N8ii, brise audio portable amp and SP2000 Black.


----------



## cadgers

Happy Hour.

Sennheiser x Sony x Lawson


----------



## Bosk

Gavin C4 said:


> Casual listening. Cayin N8ii, brise audio portable amp and SP2000 Black.


Gee of that's a "casual listening" session I sure would love to see photos of a serious one!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## GrBm

jmills8 said:


> Well the electric drive is more accurate speed , but the manual gives more of an organic tubey sound. If you upgrade the internal metal parts you will hear more details and a much wider sound stage.


That’s brilliant! Best parody of conformation bias (at least in audio) ever. Especially the last sentence. This is exactly like reading people talking about the vast sonic improvements they get from different  *****. But seriously, every budding audiophile should have a good  understand conformation bias before all else.


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

jmills8 said:


> Sweet rig for a whopping $14 Bucks !



Endgame


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

cadgers said:


> Happy Hour.
> 
> Sennheiser x Sony x Lawson



This doesn’t look like a level 1 build to me…


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Podster (Aug 29, 2022)

cadgers said:


> Happy Hour.
> 
> Sennheiser x Sony x Lawson


Pretty sure that's the shot in the dictionary under the term "Satisfying"  I just call mine the "Comfort Zone" Like listening to a "SennSony"





Working on some more valuable storage for this collection as well But honest Honey, I did not drink any beer





Oh today, yeah not decided just which pair yet.........................will update when decision made


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Pretty sure that's the shot in the dictionary under the term "Satisfying"  I just call mine the "Comfort Zone" Like listening to a "SennSony"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried some Soju for the first time last week.


----------



## Podster (Aug 29, 2022)

BaHaHaHaHa, doing a 180 cause this sounds way better than <$20 (Total)!!! Should  (X-11 Player with a $1.69 pair of clip-ons that would satisfy more people than one might think)





Now exactly just how long "I" can stay in it depends on how much I can take of what 99% of people can be fine with

So what did you think @Redcarmoose ? You probably did not try the Grapefruit?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> BaHaHaHaHa, doing a 180 cause this sounds way better than <$20 (Total)!!! Should  (X-11 Player with a $1.69 pair of clip-ons that would satisfy more people than one might think)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it can be anywhere from 29 proof to 90 proof. I couldn’t read the bottle. Just drank it like a beer. It was OK? Truly, I thought it was nice, but I’m more of a whiskey person! Hah


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> You know it can be anywhere from 29 proof to 90 proof. I couldn’t read the bottle. Just drank it like a beer. It was OK? Truly, I thought it was nice, but I’m more of a whiskey person! Hah


Hopefully condensed! My son while a Sr. in HS was President of the Mayors Youth Council and they did a student exchange with Korea and these were part of the host families gifts to us, the one I drank was OK however not my cup of tea either  You can't see my empty Sky bottle under it's sleeve but you can sure see how low the Grey Goose is behind the Gentleman Jack and not that all those Martini Glasses did not give away my choice of libation (I was doomed from the get go having Hawkeye and Pierce as my favorite roll models) Might have made a top shelf or two Rita's here and there also


----------



## vmiguel

New kid on the block - Koss KPH40


----------



## RingingEars

Broke out the customs for the day.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes, we are probably the same style of drinkers. Though in later years I’ve grown to dislike Jack Daniels....a little? It’s like gasoline! Hah.......Of course in my youth.....well you know how it goes with JD. Now I actually prefer Johnnie Walker? Funny as my Brother will arrive in January and he will probably bring some Wild Turkey! That or some other.....straight whiskey!

That Grey Goose is some powerful stuff! I only had it one time. The Soju was unknown, I mean I couldn’t read the bottle, but no pictures of fruit, and I don’t know exactly what proof it was? I’m on a heath kick now where I only drink about two beers a month, or maybe one or two mixed drinks a month. Don’t know why really? I almost don’t drink anymore?



Podster said:


> Hopefully condensed! My son while a Sr. in HS was President of the Mayors Youth Council and they did a student exchange with Korea and these were part of the host families gifts to us, the one I drank was OK however not my cup of tea either  You can't see my empty Sky bottle under it's sleeve but you can sure see how low the Grey Goose is behind the Gentleman Jack and not that all those Martini Glasses did not give away my choice of libation (I was doomed from the get go having Hawkeye and Pierce as my favorite roll models) Might have made a top shelf or two Rita's here and there also


----------



## Elegiac

I like Rice Wine. Need a set of those little Saki bowls.

Anyway, weeknights rig.





Sent from Nokia 3310.


----------



## jmills8

Elegiac said:


> I like Rice Wine. Need a set of those little Saki bowls.
> 
> Anyway, weeknights rig.
> 
> ...


Rice everything


----------



## RingingEars

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, we are probably the same style of drinkers. Though in later years I’ve grown to dislike Jack Daniels....a little? It’s like gasoline! Hah.......Of course in my youth.....well you know how it goes with JD. Now I actually prefer Johnnie Walker? Funny as my Brother will arrive in January and he will probably bring some Wild Turkey! That or some other.....straight whiskey!
> 
> That Grey Goose is some powerful stuff! I only had it one time. The Soju was unknown, I mean I couldn’t read the bottle, but no pictures of fruit, and I don’t know exactly what proof it was? I’m on a heath kick now where I only drink about two beers a month, or maybe one or two mixed drinks a month. Don’t know why really? I almost don’t drink anymore?


If you want to try a good whiskey try Eagle rare, and a good vodka is Effen(I love martinis). Oh and Hawkeye and Peirce drank Gin


----------



## Podster

RingingEars said:


> If you want to try a good whiskey try Eagle rare, and a good vodka is Effen(I love martinis). Oh and Hawkeye and Peirce drank Gin


You know you are right as mine (Tanq) is always in the freezer as I add it after the shake  My Shizzle






My bottle looks frostier than this one


----------



## tamtrum

Today’s loadout is HIBY RS6 > Altalune Audio Nova Cable with 3.5mm termination > Truthear Zero with JVC Spiraldots++ tips. I run my truthear zero with EQ to relax the pinna section some, and it’s just right for a Monday Morning wake up session.


----------



## Podster

Always figure I've had enough when I catch these two staring back at me


----------



## RingingEars

Podster said:


> You know you are right as mine (Tanq) is always in the freezer as I add it after the shake  My Shizzle
> 
> 
> 
> My bottle looks frostier than this one


Yep. I keep my martini shaker in the freezer. My wife thinks it's gross, but there are 3 things I never wash. My coffee thermos, my coffee cup, and my martini shaker and they are well "seasoned"


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

ALO Audio CDM (with Tung Sol 6111 tubes), Onkyo X1a as source and interface. 
And Oriolus Traillii with DHC Symbiote Elite 19 and iFi Iematch. 
And gorgeous custom leather case (buffalo and croco).


----------



## RingingEars

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> ALO Audio CDM (with Tung Sol 6111 tubes), Onkyo X1a as source and interface.
> And Oriolus Traillii with DHC Symbiote Elite 19 and iFi Iematch.
> And gorgeous custom leather case (buffalo and croco).


That's a beautiful case on your amp.


----------



## Gavin C4

Sp2000T copper nickle and Hercules Audio from Hong Kong.


----------



## chef8489

Gavin C4 said:


> Sp2000T copper nickle and Hercules Audio from Hong Kong.





Gavin C4 said:


> Sp2000T copper nickle and Hercules Audio from Hong Kong.


Looks great. The sp200t is on my list as my next player since I gave my se100 and se200 to my parents for Christmas.


----------



## bigbeans

Aroma Audio A100TB+PSU, HM1000 Gold with UM Mason Fusangs CIEM (EA Centurion). 

4.4mm Interconnect is Eletech Plato.


----------



## Bosk

DX240 > Gold Bar > Cadmus > IE600


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Bosk said:


> DX240 > Gold Bar > Cadmus > IE600


I need to post my 240 again too lol


----------



## AudioAndCoffee

Bosk said:


> DX240 > Gold Bar > Cadmus > IE600


Why u do it this way? Pls enlighten me ..


----------



## Bosk

AudioAndCoffee said:


> Why u do it this way? Pls enlighten me ..


Having some fun testing out my new (still shrink-wrapped) gold brick which will mostly live attached to my Macbook.

I did detect some performance increase feeding it from the DX240 instead of the laptop, which seems to fly in the face of the whole "they're just 1s and 0s!" argument.


----------



## Elegiac

Bosk said:


> Having some fun testing out my new (still shrink-wrapped) gold brick which will mostly live attached to my Macbook.
> 
> I did detect some performance increase feeding it from the DX240 instead of the laptop, which seems to fly in the face of the whole "they're just 1s and 0s!" argument.



Yeah, I refuse to use my laptop as a source. It just sounds dodgy to me, and too much fiddling with bitrates. That's why my next step are DAP's with coaxial output. I have three DAC's that I'm not using at the moment for lack of a digital transport that I trust.


----------



## Bosk

Elegiac said:


> Yeah, I refuse to use my laptop as a source. It just sounds dodgy to me, and too much fiddling with bitrates. That's why my next step are DAP's with coaxial output. I have three DAC's that I'm not using at the moment for lack of a digital transport that I trust.


Well I'm listening to the gold brick directly out of my Macbook as I type and it sounds fantastic, nothing in what I'm hearing screams the source isn't doing the transducers justice. Though it's the first of it's kind I've owned, the "Cadillac of Dongles" has really impressed thus far. No more underwhelming Macbook headphone-out sound for me!

However I completely agree that transports matter, and if the difference can be heard with a dongle one wonders what sort of changes would be evident with a high-end desktop DAC. I'm a big believer that _everything_ in the chain matters, probably including the USB-C cable. Another rabbit hole to dive down, it really never ends....


----------



## Elegiac (Aug 29, 2022)

Bosk said:


> Well I'm listening to the gold brick directly out of my Macbook as I type and it sounds fantastic, nothing in what I'm hearing screams the source isn't doing the transducers justice. Though it's the first of it's kind I've owned, the "Cadillac of Dongles" has really impressed thus far. No more underwhelming Macbook headphone-out sound for me!
> 
> However I completely agree that transports matter, and if the difference can be heard with a dongle one wonders what sort of changes would be evident with a high-end desktop DAC. I'm a big believer that _everything_ in the chain matters, probably including the USB-C cable. Another rabbit hole to dive down, it really never ends....


I don't care about cables as long as they work 

Probably doesn't help that I'm using Winamp either... I suppose what it comes down to is that my music is passing from an external hard drive, into my laptop, and then out again... and I'm not changing that setup. I don't intend my laptop to be a source.


----------



## Imaginamatt




----------



## Hinomotocho

I was watching some YouTube reviews of the BTR7, using my BTR5, when this opportunity came up





I'd love to do away with the 2.5mm adapter


----------



## Luke-




----------



## klyzon




----------



## Podster (Aug 30, 2022)

Luke- said:


>


Nice and a sweet JWC as well  I've got a Bertucci that is similar Of course a $99 Japanese Quartz is not a JWC Auto Not sure I can keep up with that rig either LOL


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

RingingEars said:


> That's a beautiful case on your amp.


Yes, this is the work of a local craftsman. 
And in fact, this is a case for two devices at once, CDM and Onkyo X1a. There is also a loop on the top for the iFi Iematch. The case allows me not to use any screeds and similar things. The two devices fit together perfectly and are used as one.


----------



## Gavin C4

Lotoo Touch Titanium and Effect Audio Chiron Code 51 Bespoke with HERCULES AUDIO from Hong Kong. Really cool and pairing.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Imaginamatt said:


>


Nice to see another CDM owner here)
What tubes do you use?


----------



## bLitzkreEp

My current semi portable setup.. =)


----------



## Imaginamatt

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Nice to see another CDM owner here)
> What tubes do you use?the originals


the originals


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Today at work.


----------



## Podster

Excellent spend of $42 imho, everyone who just loves music should be given a pair of these  (Sony 750's w/Benjie X6)


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Gavin C4 said:


> Casual listening. Cayin N8ii, brise audio portable amp and SP2000 Black.


I'm curious...so I see the two daps and the Brise..but what is the sliver unit in the chain?


----------



## Gavin C4

Lotoo Touch Titanium with Special Edition Case, Hercules Audio Mega.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Podster said:


> Pretty sure that's the shot in the dictionary under the term "Satisfying"  I just call mine the "Comfort Zone" Like listening to a "SennSony"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a BGVP fan here...imeen, did BGVP just give up the ghost in making Items anymore?


----------



## Nostoi

Gavin C4 said:


> Casual listening. Cayin N8ii, brise audio portable amp and SP2000 Black.


How does the Brise amp compare to Mass Kobo?


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Nice to see another CDM owner here)
> What tubes do you use?


Man, there is a influx of Alo CDM sightings here recently..it's so hard to buy one used these day.. they are well loved


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose

Hinomotocho said:


> I was watching some YouTube reviews of the BTR7, using my BTR5, when this opportunity came up
> 
> 
> I'd love to do away with the 2.5mm adapter


*I will never sell that headphone, I love it! Original Sony MDR-Z7 for the win!*


----------



## Hinomotocho (Sep 1, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *I will never sell that headphone, I love it! Original Sony MDR-Z7 for the win!*


I'll only let them go to own the Z1R again, but I would miss the smaller design. Light, comfortable, easy to drive makes them an easy choice for movies, that Sony Kimber on the other hand...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Having both side-by-side, you can lay down with the Z7, it being way more comfortable in that regard. Though the ZIR has the technicalities and frequency response worth sitting-up for! Lol. 


Hinomotocho said:


> I'll only let them go to own the Z1R again, but I would miss the smaller design. Light, comfortable, easy to drive makes them an easy choice for movies, that Sony Kimber on the other hand...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Imaginamatt said:


> the originals


If you decide to replace them, it will add a very good sound upgrade.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

RONJA MESCO said:


> Man, there is a influx of Alo CDM sightings here recently..it's so hard to buy one used these day.. they are well loved


Yes, there is something of a renaissance going on right now. 
Many of those who buy something just to try it and immediately sell it until the price drops have already satiated their curiosity.

Meanwhile, almost 10 years have passed and similar devices that could compete with it in terms of sound in its size have not appeared. (Recently there was an Oriolus, but there is no such simple replacement of tubes.)
In the end, the device did not become very popular and its circulation was not very large.
That's why, I think, the sequel has not been released yet.

Meanwhile, it's nice that the device is still being supported by the company, as far as I know.
And the interest is alive, so it is not easy to find it. It took me a while to do it.


----------



## RingingEars




----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Yes, there is something of a renaissance going on right now.
> Many of those who buy something just to try it and immediately sell it until the price drops have already satiated their curiosity.
> 
> Meanwhile, almost 10 years have passed and similar devices that could compete with it in terms of sound in its size have not appeared. (Recently there was an Oriolus, but there is no such simple replacement of tubes.)
> ...


You're spot on...and I used to own the Oriolus and paired it with it with a WM1A. Excellent pairing I regret selling that one too because I got caught up in upgraditis...but good thing the Orioles is still around, for the moment anyway. I am gonna hit up ALO and see if they can locate one somewhere.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

RONJA MESCO said:


> You're spot on...and I used to own the Oriolus and paired it with it with a WM1A. Excellent pairing I regret selling that one too because I got caught up in upgraditis...but good thing the Orioles is still around, for the moment anyway. I am gonna hit up ALO and see if they can locate one somewhere.


I'm not sure. Too much time has passed. So you can only search and hope that someone will sell.


----------



## floydfan33

Plexamp > Z Fold 4 > LDAC > iFi Gryphon > Dunu Noble 4.4 > CA Andromeda 2020


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Sep 1, 2022)

HUM Dolores


----------



## Gavin C4

Black Phonix Limited Edition with EA Chiron Code 51 Black Edition. Stealty setup.


----------



## somnarium

Cayin N6ii with R01 board, Cayin YB04 with stock cable


----------



## ops V

KBEAR Believe + CEntrance DACport HD


----------



## F700

IER-Z1R/PSX8Copper/LPGT


----------



## Elegiac

Like bits of diamond and shavings of silver floating in a black felt pillow. These two were made for each other.






Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 3, 2022)

Mi A1 > Fiio BTR5 (1st gen) > Nicehk YD30.

Performance / price ratio of flathead earbuds is insane, especially if you can mod them a bit.


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## AlexCBSN

iPad pro -> ltp s2 -> little bear with bursons dual vivid v6i -> imr bc 

Such a fun rig.


----------



## hawker (Sep 4, 2022)

M17/+vega


----------



## RONJA MESCO

bLitzkreEp said:


> My current semi portable setup.. =)


Semi?


----------



## NickleCo (Sep 4, 2022)

Have had these iems for a while now and i only noticed today how well they scale when properly driven. Amazing grandiose presentation similar to a headphone rather than an iem! Though they dont layer as well as what im used to. But the staging and depth is sublime!

Iem: UM 3DD-Ti
Dap: Cayin N8
Amp: Pico Power


----------



## NickleCo

RONJA MESCO said:


> Semi?


The m17 isn't really what one would call a portable dap... Its more like a desktop solution.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

“Portable”. 😂


----------



## ops V

Advanced M5-1D + Nobunaga Labs ODIN + Cayin N6II R01 + Roxy Music


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Gavin C4

CrocodileDundee said:


> “Portable”. 😂






Masskobo 428 , SP2000T Nickle , Crystal cable interconnect Hercules Audio Master.


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 5, 2022)

Hiby RS2 and Hela just landed


----------



## unifutomaki

”What’s the point of a DAP if a smartphone + mobile DAC/amp is pretty much comparable in sound quality?”

”Oh? Does your smartphone have transport buttons to pause your music or skip to the next track with one click?”

”Actually, yes*.”

iPhone 12 + Earstudio HUD100mk2 + Etymotic EVO + Satechi R2 media remote control*


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## klyzon




----------



## Joe-Siow

So... I tried to resist the poison but failed to get it out of my head even after 2 weeks.. CEMA Gyrfalcon just reached today.. Pretty pretty cable..

Shanling M7 + Tansio Mirai Akiba + CEMA Gyrfalcon


----------



## Nostoi

Pretentious hipster? Moi?!

Sony WM-D6C - Mass Kobo 428 - Beyerdynamic DT990 (600ohm)


----------



## TrollDragon

Running the T50RPs in SE mode...


----------



## hawker




----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Podster (Sep 6, 2022)

I know, always old! (Like Me) 





However I'm rapidly approaching retirement and feel these to be worthy retirement gifts to oneself 








Man that @klyzon went and posted the "Died and gone to Heaven" box


----------



## flot

Today's skateboarding rig:
Shanling M0 > PlusSound Exo Series Bluetooth > Mangird XENNS UP


----------



## Gavin C4

On a picnic with Hercules Audio Mega, Effect Audio Cadmus , Masskobo Model 428


----------



## rocketron

Vorzuge Pure II + & Ortofon Eq-8.


----------



## ops V

UM 3DT + A&norma SR15


----------



## Podster (Sep 7, 2022)

Seems my rigs just keep getting older and older, I've not aged a day though  





Why yes, that is a classic 5th gen Touch LOD'ed to original (RF Noisy) Topping NX1 driving the heaviest (Trinity Masters) iem's I own and if you stay away from RF sources sounds pretty n....eyes

However I much prefer this little BlueBird U3 to the NX1 on these Master's and I can't really tell that much difference in this here iPhone 4 and the Touch


----------



## karloil




----------



## NickleCo

What started off as a planned meet up with a fellow enthusiast turned to a solo session when he went to another location across town lol.


----------



## phila (Sep 7, 2022)

iBasso Dx300 Max SS  + Vision Ears Erlkönig


----------



## Podster

phila said:


> iBasso Dx300 Max + Vision Ears Erlkönig


Very nice but for $6100 you would expect it to be, I thought they only used that case for the Ltd. Black version?


----------



## meomap

phila said:


> iBasso Dx300 Max + Vision Ears Erlkönig


SS or Ti version?


----------



## phila

meomap said:


> SS or Ti version?


It's the SS version.


----------



## phila

Podster said:


> Very nice but for $6100 you would expect it to be, I thought they only used that case for the Ltd. Black version?


Thank you, fortunately, it also sounds really great in this combination. 

No, I got the "normal" version with that case as well, heaviest case for IEMs I ever got..


----------



## Podster

phila said:


> It's the SS version.


Hmm, I thought their casing was Rhodium plated Silver? Then again I'm old and could be thinking of something else or just drifting   LOL


----------



## phila

Podster said:


> Hmm, I thought their casing was Rhodium plated Silver? Then again I'm old and could be thinking of something else or just drifting   LOL


No, you are not old, the question referred to the iBasso. The Erlkönig IEMs have a silver case, the limited version is additionally coated in black rhodium.


----------



## meomap

phila said:


> It's the SS version.


I have both versions.
Might let go of SS version.


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT + IE900 with Brise Audio BSEP


----------



## Gilles De Rais (Sep 7, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> ”What’s the point of a DAP if a smartphone + mobile DAC/amp is pretty much comparable in sound quality?”
> 
> ”Oh? Does your smartphone have transport buttons to pause your music or skip to the next track with one click?”
> 
> ...


‘And does your smartphone have the capability to play high-res music without an additional piece of software which is a bit of a kludge…’
‘Uh, no…’
‘And does your smartphone have an expandable local library with microsd cards’
‘Ah no…’
Etc…
Horses for courses, what suits you may not suit others. Any choice is good if it meets your needs - could be a dongle/phone, could be a dap.


----------



## Elegiac

Now that I look at that photo again... I sorta want a remote control for my DAP's. 

Carry the player in one pocket and the remote in the other, and when I want to skip track, get the remote out and point it at my other pocket. Hell yeah.


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 7, 2022)

Elegiac said:


> Now that I look at that photo again... I sorta want a remote control for my DAP's.
> 
> Carry the player in one pocket and the remote in the other, and when I want to skip track, get the remote out and point it at my other pocket. Hell yeah.


A lot of daps using Hiby software allow the use of Hiby link, a phone app that works like a remote control using bluetooth.


----------



## Elegiac

Barndoor said:


> A lot of daps using Hiby software allow the use of Hiby link, a phone app that works like a remote control using bluetooth.


Yes, but no. I want a large television remote-type dealy


----------



## Gavin C4

customs Legend X with Effect Audio Ares S. Really smooth and textured bass.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*TRN ST5 Universal IEM


*


----------



## Redcarmoose

*BLON Z200 Universal IEM


*


----------



## unifutomaki

Elegiac said:


> Now that I look at that photo again... I sorta want a remote control for my DAP's.
> 
> Carry the player in one pocket and the remote in the other, and when I want to skip track, get the remote out and point it at my other pocket. Hell yeah.


I was inspired by the Sony remote for Walkman players and wanted something similar for my listening setup. Tactile playback controls are nice to have.


----------



## hawker

sp2000t copper nickel x eletech socrates x just ear listening


----------



## Elegiac

unifutomaki said:


> I was inspired by the Sony remote for Walkman players and wanted something similar for my listening setup. Tactile playback controls are nice to have.


Wait that's actually what it is? A remote for the dongle thingo? I didn't read the post properly... thought it was some random remote that just happened to be in the shot.

That's sort of awesome. Is it universal?


----------



## unifutomaki

Elegiac said:


> Wait that's actually what it is? A remote for the dongle thingo? I didn't read the post properly... thought it was some random remote that just happened to be in the shot.
> 
> That's sort of awesome. Is it universal?


This particular one is apparently for Mac and iOS devices only, but I’m sure similar gadgets exist for Android as well


----------



## Podster

Spent the morning in one and now spending the afternoon in the other


----------



## Elegiac

Elegiac said:


> Like bits of diamond and shavings of silver floating in a black felt pillow. These two were made for each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, spoke too soon. Things have been shifted. The KPH40 really does scale, and while the k371 sounded good, it ultimately didn't have the heft for Death-Doom metal. I'll use the k371's for rock music. Aaaand, turns out the Momentum's sound pretty good on the Colorfly. So it all works out.





Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## hawker (Sep 10, 2022)

warm
M9 and andromeda special edition gold with
mogami x lake people y529


----------



## PhenixS1970

After a nasty divorce 2 years ago, just like Jennifer & Ben, Mojo 2 refound love for Poly .  Sounds great streaming Roon from my Synology.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

hawker said:


> warm
> M9 and andromeda special edition gold with
> mogami x lake people y529


The Golds are so underrated! The bass always surprises me. I can't believe there's only BA's in there!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

NickleCo said:


> The m17 isn't really what one would call a portable dap... Its more like a desktop solution.


Ah, I get what you mean


----------



## Gavin C4

masskobo 428, Effect Aidio Ares S, Customs Legend X


----------



## bLitzkreEp

RONJA MESCO said:


> Semi?


it's so huge.. lol.. it goes from the study to the living room and to the bedroom. doubt this will ever leave my house.. =p


----------



## snapple10

__


----------



## karloil




----------



## NickleCo (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Podster

snapple10 said:


> __


Excellent music as well  

So I have a good one for you gentlemen, which one weighs more? iem's w/cable or amp?


----------



## Bosk

DX240 / Cadmus / A8000


----------



## MrNailhead

Bosk said:


> DX240 / Cadmus / A8000


That case and cable make for a nice combo, aesthetically - looks similar in build to the EaseCase I have on my M11 pro


----------



## Podster

Heck, half the fun is just picking out the cases  Best part is no matter what I pick I seem to never have a bad draw


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Podster said:


> Heck, half the fun is just picking out the cases  Best part is no matter what I pick I seem to never have a bad draw


The same way I packed my cases and IEMs six months ago, when the rashists started bombing my country)


----------



## ajlolo

Luxury Precision LP6 + NOBLE SULTAN LIMITED EDITION GOLD + Effect Audio Chiron


----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> The same way I packed my cases and IEMs six months ago, when the rashists started bombing my country)


Best of luck Amadeo, hoping Ukraine can claim victory soon. I have the utmost respect for Pres. Z and the entire country and it's will, showing the world what standing united can do to even the mightiest of power however I believe the maniac has really depleted his forces and wares with exception to Nukes and hopefully someone from within will come to their senses and remove the mini tyrant before it would ever come to that.


----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Heck, half the fun is just picking out the cases  Best part is no matter what I pick I seem to never have a bad draw


See, Podman, the proper way to do this is buy identical cases for all your IEMs, then toss 'em into the big case.
Why? That way each time you grab a pair it'll be a surprise as to what you're getting


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## hawker

2022 madonna X ue tf 10pro xM17


----------



## nycdoi

Gavin C4 said:


>


are those ACT02?


----------



## Hinomotocho

BTR7 w/MDR-Z7 
An upgrade over the BTR5, and finally an end to 2.5mm adapters and cables - 4.4 all the way now.


----------



## Skyediver

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> The same way I packed my cases and IEMs six months ago, when the rashists started bombing my country)


Ah, yes.  Know that many are supporting you, some of us trying to do more where we can than just watch the evening news and cheer you and your people on from the sidelines.  Wishing you and yours nothing but the best.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Podster said:


> Best of luck Amadeo, hoping Ukraine can claim victory soon. I have the utmost respect for Pres. Z and the entire country and it's will, showing the world what standing united can do to even the mightiest of power however I believe the maniac has really depleted his forces and wares with exception to Nukes and hopefully someone from within will come to their senses and remove the mini tyrant before it would ever come to that.





Skyediver said:


> Ah, yes.  Know that many are supporting you, some of us trying to do more where we can than just watch the evening news and cheer you and your people on from the sidelines.  Wishing you and yours nothing but the best.


Thanks guys, your support is very much appreciated and it really makes me feel better!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Thanks guys, your support is very much appreciated and it really makes me feel better!


I share the same sentiments...be well my friend!


----------



## MrNailhead

Hinomotocho said:


> BTR7 w/MDR-Z7
> An upgrade over the BTR5, and finally an end to 2.5mm adapters and cables - 4.4 all the way now.


nice looking hardware on those cables - what brand are those?


----------



## Hinomotocho

MrNailhead said:


> nice looking hardware on those cables - what brand are those?


The cable is the Sony Kimber MUC-B20SB1 (w/locking connectors) - a decent cable but forever twists and kinks, the best way to take a photo with it is to leave most of it out of shot.


----------



## Elegiac

Draw the music like one of your French girls 😘





 Aya's Samba - Eiji Nakayama 

Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Slobodan7 (Sep 15, 2022)

Shanling M0 + Campfire Audio Mammoth. Playing only FLAC files, EQ set to heavy bass.
🤘​​


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-z200.26000/reviews#review-29217


----------



## hawker




----------



## o0genesis0o

Shanling UP4 (2022) with Final Audio E5000.


----------



## Andricop

klyzon said:


>


Do you have a link to this TPU case please? Thanks!


----------



## klyzon

Andricop said:


> Do you have a link to this TPU case please? Thanks!


I just got it off random Amazon listing. 
Clear Soft TPU Protective Shell Skin Case Cover for Sony Walkman NW-WM1AM2 WM1AM2 NW-WM1ZM2 WM1ZM2 (Clear) https://amzn.asia/d/eiCyXzo


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

hawker said:


> 2022 madonna X ue tf 10pro xM17



wow throwback to 2007, in my early headfi days I used to have the super fi 3 as well.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 18, 2022)

*SUPERTFZ FORCE 1*


----------



## ops V

Astell&Kern Diana + Sony NW-WM1A


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AnalogEuphoria said:


> wow throwback to 2007, in my early headfi days I used to have the super fi 3 as well.


Oh, I love these tips with their specific shape and wide sound guide. 
I sold the UE Superfi 5 pro very quickly, but I still have one pair of ear tips. 
It's a pity that I can't buy them anywhere else, I would buy them)


----------



## paggio

ifi Go Blu - Alo Audio Pure Litz Cable - IMR Dark Matter (Spinfit L tips)


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## phila

For mobile use at home.
Cayin N8ii + Meze Elite Chameleon with Meze Silver Cable


----------



## shizzin

Gavin C4 said:


> masskobo 428, Effect Aidio Ares S, Customs Legend X


What interconnect is this? Looks like a lionheart to me but I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be.


----------



## AlexxxAA85 (Sep 19, 2022)

Late to the Xenns party! But I'm very excited to finally try the Mangird Tea 2.
First impressions are very positive after A-B-ing a few other sets (and they're so pretty to look at!). Let's see how I feel after a week or 2 and the honeymoon phase fades a bit lol


----------



## meomap

Listening to Utopia with Studio-Six tube amp, PL Evo 100 tube DAC, and Jay’s Audio MK2 CD Transport after dinner...

AMAZING GOOD......


----------



## meomap

meomap said:


> Listening to Utopia with Studio-Six tube amp, PL Evo 100 tube DAC, and Jay’s Audio MK2 CD Transport after dinner...
> 
> AMAZING GOOD......


----------



## Jmills2

.


----------



## NickleCo

Jmills2 said:


> .


What happened to your old account?


----------



## Jmills2

NickleCo said:


> What happened to your old account?


HF asked me to confirm going through my old email account. that account was hacked and I could not get in so I could not confirm for HF.


----------



## Gavin C4

P6 Pro and Mass Kobo 428 mini stacks. Huge stacks at the back.


----------



## ops V

EE Legend EVO + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Light - Man

Jmills2 said:


> HF asked me to confirm going through my old email account. that account was hacked and I could not get in so I could not confirm for HF.








We just happen to have the same gear!


----------



## meomap

Today is HE1000SE turn.
Still enjoy as much as OG Utopia.
Just different sound altogether.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## o0genesis0o

OspreyAndy said:


>


So fast. Did you preorder the Talos?


----------



## OspreyAndy

o0genesis0o said:


> So fast. Did you preorder the Talos?


It's one of the very first units out for review, even ahead of Pre-Orders


----------



## o0genesis0o

OspreyAndy said:


> It's one of the very first units out for review, even ahead of Pre-Orders


Wow. Looking forward for your impressions


----------



## NickleCo

Jmills2 said:


> HF asked me to confirm going through my old email account. that account was hacked and I could not get in so I could not confirm for HF.


I see... hope you can get access to it soon!


----------



## Nostoi

Hugo2Go - Mass Kobo 428 - IE900 (with Forza Claire Hybrid IEM cable):


----------



## phila




----------



## AlexxxAA85

My Lunch-Break Combo for the next few weeks until the honeymoon phase with the Tea 2 ends lol


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## voja

What a sexy beast the DX320 is...


----------



## ops V

64 Audio tia Trio + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## barrycro

new to me Solaris and some listening fuel


----------



## justanut




----------



## RONJA MESCO

barrycro said:


> new to me Solaris and some listening fuel


my man...look at you with that manual lever action...I see you with that espresso game!!!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## andrewski

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


I can stare at this photo for a long time. The angles, contrast, and shadows are beautiful ❤️


----------



## meomap

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


CDM been collecting dust.
Let me change tubes and test with other DAPs.


----------



## F700 (Sep 23, 2022)

Anno 2018 - two monsters in their own kind came up to life


----------



## Gavin C4

Lotoo Titanium and Hercules Audio Master.


----------



## Jmills2

F700 said:


> Anno 2018 - two monsters in their own kind came up to life


jogging gear


----------



## F700 (Sep 23, 2022)

Jmills2 said:


> jogging gear


One tried and never came back home


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

Jmills2 said:


> jogging gear



Ah Jmills my favourite headfi troll


----------



## Light - Man

kdphan said:


> Semi portable setup for quarantine.


Nice photo! Any update on your gear?


----------



## Light - Man

meomap said:


> CDM been collecting dust.
> Let me change tubes and test with other DAPs.


Wow, what a lovely photo and dog!


----------



## meomap

Light - Man said:


> Wow, what a lovely photo and dog!


Yep, Sam was next to me when I took that picture.
Sam will be 13 years old next week.
Sam is getting there and feels tire most the time, sleeping most of the time.
Our first pet and also will be our last.


----------



## arftech

Sam has innocent and loving eyes.


----------



## meomap

arftech said:


> Sam has innocent and loving eyes.


Everyone adores her eyes when Sam walking through the park next to our house.


----------



## ops V

Unique Melody 3DT + A&norma SR15


----------



## Uebelkraehe

On holiday and having a surprising/disturbing amount of fun with the M11 Plus Ltd and some lowly Galaxy Buds Pro.


----------



## barrycro

sticky cables


----------



## Light - Man

barrycro said:


> sticky cables


WhaT!!!

Reminds me of my sticky pasta trees!


----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears Phonix Limited Black. Stealthy and luxury.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Skyediver

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Great photo.  The reds!  It’s like aesthetically, Oriolus and LP were hangin out with the same color design scientists.  Really nice angle of the shot, and it “pops” due to the contrasting, textured pattern of the fabric.  A keeper.


----------



## voja

Venture Electronics Pro Supernova, aka my new daily driver


----------



## Gédéon Molle

GO blu + YST-02 with Oriolus W32 upgrade cable.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

meomap said:


> CDM been collecting dust.
> Let me change tubes and test with other DAPs.


Tube rolling makes it sound really impressive. Now I can't say that it is better than LPGT, but it is inferior very little. In addition, he definitely has charm. 
If you want to discuss rolling the lamps, I'd be happy to help - I have a few pairs.


----------



## firesign

iBasso DX300 + Empire Ears Nemesis LE 

Best combo for metal I have tried!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Skyediver said:


> Great photo.  The reds!  It’s like aesthetically, Oriolus and LP were hangin out with the same color design scientists.  Really nice angle of the shot, and it “pops” due to the contrasting, textured pattern of the fabric.  A keeper.


Thank you, it is pleasant. I always love good visual combinations and sometimes I try to convey them in a photo.


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## rasmushorn

My portable rig these days.


----------



## povidlo

BD A200p (Wolfson DAC) + Walnut F2 (V5i op amp)


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 27, 2022)

Vision Ears Erlkönig Black Limited Edition.


----------



## Elegiac

voja said:


> Venture Electronics Pro Supernova, aka my new daily driver


What's it like? I've been waiting to find out about it.
Are there reviews out now... lemme check.


----------



## ops V

Sendy Audio Apollo + CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2


----------



## Podster

I know I know I know, it's old just like it's owner  I will say I've not stopped by inna day or so and started 4 pages back now I'm having those crazy heart palpitations after viewing some of these sweet new pieces I'm seeing


----------



## Jmills2

The TH900s sub bass is hard to beat. Only one other headphone can match it.


----------



## barrycro

headed out for a ride


----------



## Podster

barrycro said:


> headed out for a ride


Ooh, I see yours is electric! Mine is gas


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Still trying different sources and tips on the Oriolus Szalayi. Even though it sounds great on something small like the Qudelix 5K, something with more juice like the DX240 and the Gryphon pictured here really brings out some crazy good sound. 
The next step will be to test against my Mest1 and Starlight. Regardless, everything sounds so controlled and smooth, that it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## klyzon

Luscious


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## o0genesis0o

OspreyAndy said:


>



What are those beauties? Heart Mirror Pro?


----------



## OspreyAndy

o0genesis0o said:


> What are those beauties? Heart Mirror Pro?


Yes. Fresh from the oven


----------



## Jmills2

OspreyAndy said:


> Yes. Fresh from the oven


Those iem shells made of plastic ?


----------



## OspreyAndy

Jmills2 said:


> Those iem shells made of plastic ?


Metal. Very solid


----------



## Jmills2

OspreyAndy said:


> Metal. Very solid


great , thxs


----------



## Podster (Sep 28, 2022)

Gotta hit Wally World after work and muddle through the spectators    However this kit will get me through


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Gotta hit Wally World after work and muddle through the spectators    However this kit will get me through


I'd go with the top setup. At least with that one, you can bludgeon people out of your personal space


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> Gotta hit Wally World after work and muddle through the spectators    However this kit will get me through





Mr Trev said:


> I'd go with the top setup. At least with that one, you can bludgeon people out of your personal space


----------



## Podster (Sep 28, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> I'd go with the top setup. At least with that one, you can bludgeon people out of your personal space


Err that's my daily today while in the office, it is dual purpose as my DJ as well as a great paper weight for items I need pinned down  Then again some people may consider themselves being bludgeoned by Infected Mushroom's mellow tunes 

That hurt Trevy and now I had to step my game up and still might ring a bell or two


----------



## ops V

A&norma SR15 + KBEAR Believe


----------



## Podster

ops V said:


> A&norma SR15 + KBEAR Believe



Very NICE Ops, and you know old Pods diggin' that red, white and blue color theme


----------



## voja

Elegiac said:


> What's it like? I've been waiting to find out about it.
> Are there reviews out now... lemme check.


They became my daily driver, hope that answers your question.

I reviewed them, if you're interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/venture-electronics-pro-supernova.25850/reviews#review-29280


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shanling M9 and Softears Turii Ti - officially the best single DD I've heard.


----------



## voja

Scuba Devils said:


> Shanling M9 and Softears Turii Ti - officially the best single DD I've heard.


The cable looks out of this world!


----------



## Redcarmoose

voja said:


> The cable looks out of this world!


Totally!


----------



## Scuba Devils

voja said:


> The cable looks out of this world!



It's stunning, the best stock cable I've encountered by a long distance. Soft, light, supple - excellent modular system, even better than DUNU.


----------



## Podster

Scuba Devils said:


> It's stunning, the best stock cable I've encountered by a long distance. Soft, light, supple - excellent modular system, even better than DUNU.


I'm sure that cable is factored into that $2499 price tag  I'd like to hear them just for the technology used in them but unwilling to shell out that much just for a listen, being a man of meager means I found the $399 for my Advanced M5-1D's to be my budget limit for a single DD iem and like your new Turii's my M5-1D's are my best single to date. Happy for you though


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## meomap

109 Pro with Studio Six tube amp.


----------



## meomap

LCD5 with Studio-Six tube amp.
After listened to one complete CD after dinner.
I can gladly say it topples Utopia 2016 in every category except for minor, dynamic.
I won't sell Utopia OG to get 2022 version though.
Still a lot of enjoyment listening to Utopia OG.
Getting a Schiit Lokius external EQ to test it later.....


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

meomap said:


> 109 Pro with Studio Six tube amp.


I have to say, you are extremely passionate about audio if it's portable for you.


----------



## Jmills2

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


I had that amp and iem but dont you need a dap or a source?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Jmills2 said:


> I had that amp and iem but dont you need a dap or a source?


It is not visible in this photo, but the source under the CDM is from below. This is the Onkyo X1a.
This case is for two devices. This allows you not to use additional accessories for combination and convenient use.


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Cleopatra II, Space gray titanium. Modern stylish design with L& P P6 Pro Gray.


----------



## karloil




----------



## alwass89

DAP: FiiO M11s
IEM: FiiO FD5
Earbuds: FiiO EM5
TWS: 1more EVO


----------



## Podster

Better than it has a right to sound for the cost! Benjie X6 w/Nice HCK N6's with BGVP filters  Benjie players (least the ones I've owned/own) S5, T6 and X6 all sound great for the $$ and this little setup here I use the same cable on my BW Koel's on the T6


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Light - Man

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I have to say, you are extremely passionate about audio if it's* portable *for you.


But his lovely dog is 100% portable! 






O0ps! Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## ops V

BlackBerry KEY2 + Philips PRO6305, A&norma SR15 + intime sora-Ti3


----------



## Podster

ops V said:


> BlackBerry KEY2 + Philips PRO6305, A&norma SR15 + intime sora-Ti3


That's a couple neat rigs  

I'm in one that most would not believe how well it all works together 





Very portable if one does not mind having this look


----------



## Nostoi




----------



## Podster

They actually sound SUPER on everything I've played them on  












They do seem to stay in my "Three Amigos" corral


----------



## Podster

I'm not sure one could get a whole lot better rig than that first one up there (FiiO X3ii, Topping NX2) for just under $300  





or here's another awesome option for in-ears with the Havi's


----------



## voja

I don't think I posted this beauty yet, so here's a tease. Will be releasing the full review very soon!


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> I don't think I posted this beauty yet, so here's a tease. Will be releasing the full review very soon!


Diggin' that form factor already


----------



## voja

Podster said:


> Diggin' that form factor already


Man, it's amazing! It's so cute and perfect for a daily driver. You can use it with one hand, it's lightweight, it fits everywhere, it's got an amazing screen, and sound performance... I love it.


----------



## Jmills2

Nostoi said:


>


I used to go on the go in Hong Kong , say 2 hours per day walking , buses and trains , with a Hugo and headphone. Hugo in my pants pocket.


----------



## Nostoi

Jmills2 said:


> I used to go on the go in Hong Kong , say 2 hours per day walking , buses and trains , with a Hugo and headphone. Hugo in my pants pocket.


Dude, I'm with you. The Van Nuys case even has a strap if you want to hang it from your belt or otherwise provide additional security in the pocket. Bit of a bulge, but a bulge that's worth it. 🤨


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> I'm not sure one could get a whole lot better rig than that first one up there (FiiO X3ii, Topping NX2) for just under $300
> 
> 
> 
> or here's another awesome option for in-ears with the Havi's


Dammit Podster. Now you made me all sad for my late lamented B3P1


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Nostoi said:


> Dude, I'm with you. The Van Nuys case even has a strap if you want to hang it from your belt or otherwise provide additional security in the pocket. Bit of a bulge, but a bulge that's worth it. 🤨


In my youth, I used to put a Centrance M8 in my pocket with a source in the other. And at the same time, I rode a bicycle for a light meditative walk.
I'm too old now, so the size of the LPGT suits me perfectly.
However, I have a friend who sees no problem with the DX300 Max being portable. However, he uses it in his backpack. 
Which, as far as I'm concerned, is still a so-so pleasure.


----------



## Podster (Sep 30, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> Dude, I'm with you. The Van Nuys case even has a strap if you want to hang it from your belt or otherwise provide additional security in the pocket. Bit of a bulge, but a bulge that's worth it. 🤨


Nost, you are a true Hipster  Used to do the hip case thing myself for a while While mine was just a JDS C421 with an old Touch it was still transported in that type of hip casePretty amazing the level of HiFi one can travel with now






Yeah @Mr Trev , there are not a lot of folks who still have a operational pair of B3P1's and I was really sad when shells started cracking on them so bought a back up pair however my original (with Wokei custom Carbon Fiber tape) mod are still as new and of course I do baby them and try not to play them too often anymore.

Just for you Trev here's a pre-tape shot


----------



## meomap

Light - Man said:


> But his lovely dog is 100% portable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> In my youth, I used to put a Centrance M8 in my pocket with a source in the other. And at the same time, I rode a bicycle for a light meditative walk.
> I'm too old now, so the size of the LPGT suits me perfectly.
> However, I have a friend who sees no problem with the DX300 Max being portable. However, he uses it in his backpack.
> Which, as far as I'm concerned, is still a so-so pleasure.


I can put in my jean or short....


----------



## phila

Nostoi said:


>


The picture is so great and really like the look of the Meze 109, is it the copper upgrade cable or the standard one?


----------



## Nostoi

phila said:


> The picture is so great and really like the look of the Meze 109, is it the copper upgrade cable or the standard one?


Thanks. This is Meze's own copper cable, which is very nice. The stock one is *really* bad ergonomically.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Nost, you are a true Hipster  Used to do the hip case thing myself for a while While mine was just a JDS C421 with an old Touch it was still transported in that type of hip casePretty amazing the level of HiFi one can travel with now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cable packed it in on my pair. I figured I could recable them, but the hairline crack in the shells actually resulted in a partial disintegration of the shells. No going back from there. My biggest regret in this hobby was not getting another pair (or 2) while they were still available. Now I'm stuck, scouring the used sites, hoping for a barn find…


----------



## Aramaki




----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 1, 2022)

_*Penon VORTEX*_
*Penon CS819 Cable
Penon SERIAL




*


----------



## Elegiac

Cowon iAudio Hifi + KPH30iCL. Strictly 'NOS'-filter.

My 'Core' player. Most Hardcore, Metalcore, Post-hardcore... core-based music goes here. 





Sent from Nokia 3310


----------



## Light - Man

Jmills2 said:


> I used to go on the go in Hong Kong , say 2 hours per day walking , buses and trains , with a Hugo and headphone. Hugo in my pants pocket.


Are you back in the US for good now? Don't want to live in HK anymore?


----------



## Jmills2

Light - Man said:


> Are you back in the US for good now? Don't want to live in HK anymore?


Im in Boston now , but I prefer Hong Kong. Tomorrow I will be in Miami.


----------



## ops V

ORIVETI O400 + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Gavin C4

Luxury and Precision LP 6 Ti and Focal Utopia 2022, transportable setup.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Xiaomi Mi A1 -(USB-C)-> Creative X1 -(3.5mm)-> Hidizs MD4


----------



## hawker




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Podster

hawker said:


>


Damn, between this pairing and Gavin's awesome Cayin HP amp up there I'm loosing my mind AmaD and Gedeon are not helping me either LOL

Today giving this a work out In balanced all I can say is "Mama Mia"


----------



## snapple10




----------



## paggio

Podster said:


> Damn, between this pairing and Gavin's awesome Cayin HP amp up there I'm loosing my mind AmaD and Gedeon are not helping me either LOL
> 
> Today giving this a work out In balanced all I can say is "Mama Mia"


Good old opus mia


----------



## Podster

U2 30GB Classic iPod (Yo Tanked) w/Trinity Masters. Having a sort of Darth Maul Merchant moment


----------



## AlexxxAA85 (Oct 4, 2022)

Finally got around to doing some comparisons between the new (to me) Oriolus Szalayi, and my detail monsters Tri Starlight. Although they are not on the same source, it's easier for me to get the same volume level this way instead of switching out the IEMs and guestimating levels. I don't have the knowledge to do a full review like many here at Head-Fi, but the main point would be that i am VERY surprised by the amount of detail and sound quality that comes out of the Szalayi with only 3 drivers! Although the Starlight might be like 5% better when it comes to detail retrieval, it is doing it with 7 drivers, which includes 4 EST's. And the last thing I'll say is that the Bass on the Szalayi is the best I've ever heard, no doubt, hands down. I've never had any headphone or IEM give me the rumble sensation that reminds me of my truck stereo system. Even though it is a bass that is only in my head, i can somehow feel it (i know it sounds weird, but it's the best way i can describe it lol). Weather it be digital or string bass, it has such a unique feel. And it never gets in the way of anything else. It's a thick, beautiful bass that sits in the background while the other details come through beautifully.
In short, i like them a lot and highly recommend them lol. They are the smoothest, creamiest IEMs I've ever experienced.


----------



## SjcDrummer

HD660s + iBasso dx170 , great upgrade from Walkman A55 and gives me the chance to use balanced cables. Parametric EQ on Poweramp sounds lush!


----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Mega with Effect Audio Hades.


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## NickleCo (Oct 6, 2022)

karloil said:


>


Es3! Such a rare sight these days.


----------



## emusic13

Usually go to my local coffee shop everyday with my Cayin and rotate my iems during the week


----------



## Jmills2

emusic13 said:


> Usually go to my local coffee shop everyday with my Cayin and rotate my iems during the week


Great dap


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Planar magnificence!


*


----------



## Gavin C4

Redcarmoose said:


> *Planar magnificence!
> *



At first glance I thought it was Vision Ears EXT lol . Really nice faceplate.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Gavin C4 said:


> At first glance I thought it was Vision Ears EXT lol . Really nice faceplate.


Sorry I didn't list what it was.......but the *TANGZU Zetian Wu *is definitely a stand out IEM. I have made a thread for it here.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-new-tangzu-audio-zetian-wu-planar-in-ear-monitor.965184/

I do have two more planar IEMs on the way, one today and one more in a few days. I have listed the ones I currently own in a tier list.

_My tier list would look like this.........maybe_
A) WANGZU ZETIAN WU
B) RAPTGO HOOK-X
C) TINHIFI P1 Max
D) 7Hz x Crinacle Salnotes Dioko
D) Kinera Celest Gumiho


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 7, 2022)

*TINHIFI T2 DLC Universal IEM


*


----------



## ops V

Sennheiser IE 800S


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Tiax

Enjoyed these little guys quite a lot during my walk today:





Shanling M0 + Beyerdynamic Xelento


----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Redcarmoose

Gédéon Molle said:


>


Aren’t the SuperTFZ Force 1 a blast? Such a pleasant surprise for me!


----------



## Podster

NickleCo said:


> Es3! Such a rare sight these days.


Yeah, as soon as I saw that Cassette image I had to pull it up  

 

@Redcarmoose , maybe the best looking purple iem I've ever seen and I agree with you on the @Gédéon Molle SuperT F1 even though TFZ iem's have always been hit or miss for me all the way back to Series 1


----------



## Strat1117 (Oct 7, 2022)

Flying from JFK to SFO tomorrow to spend a week with my son. Nothing but these wee wireless Senns (and a trusty old pair of HD280Pros for the aeroplane) to keep my ears entertained for the next 10 days….


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 7, 2022)

Podster said:


> Yeah, as soon as I saw that Cassette image I had to pull it up
> 
> 
> 
> @Redcarmoose , maybe the best looking purple iem I've ever seen and I agree with you on the @Gédéon Molle SuperT F1 even though TFZ iem's have always been hit or miss for me all the way back to Series 1



I actually have some work-out shorts as old as that song, I still wear them. What 1990-94? or something? I actually bought that CD when it came out.
Deee-Lite​


----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears Phonix Limited Black Edition


----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


> Vision Ears Phonix Limited Black Edition


Love that cable too  Figured this to be in the Showoff your iem thread


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


> I actually have some work-out shorts as old as that song, I still wear them. What 1990-94? or something? I actually bought that CD when it came out.
> Deee-Lite​


Yes, 1990, I remember I was on a family trip in England sitting in my bed and breakfast room watching a music program when this came on - it was so exotic. From the intro until the song started I thought it was some underground European group from the 60's they'd found in a vault. 




I'll always favour a wired connection but these Linkbuds S have opened up my listening opportunities when a cable will get in the way - also the tap controls to pause/skip etc are handy (in a dust magent silicon case).


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 8, 2022)

*Sony WM1A, MrWalkman's firmware, included cable with the TANGZU Zetian Wu planar universal IEM*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 8, 2022)

* Kinera Celest Gumiho Planar*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 8, 2022)

*Tripowin Rhombus 1DD 1BA





*


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 8, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *Tripowin Rhombus 1DD 1BA
> 
> *


Looks like the final make series with a dash of the thummim definitely interesting!


----------



## Strat1117

At the gait wading to bored … 😵‍💫


----------



## tonyc2468

iJay said:


> Calyx M + ATH-M70x
> Never a big fan of the M70x until...


I discovered this combination also - had almost written off the m70x until I tried it with my calyx m - the synergy is fantastic - shame they don’t pair so well with other sources


----------



## e-dub

Aramaki said:


>


Team Denon! How do you like your Prime 2?


----------



## e-dub

snapple10 said:


>


Team Sig Pro ✊


----------



## Aramaki

e-dub said:


> Team Denon! How do you like your Prime 2?





Like it very much, great with Soundswitch also.


----------



## e-dub

Aramaki said:


> Like it very much, great with Soundswitch also.


Nice one  I have a pair of SC6000 that I love dearly!


----------



## Aramaki

e-dub said:


> Nice one  I have a pair of SC6000 that I love dearly!


What mixer?


----------



## e-dub

Aramaki said:


> What mixer?


I had a Xone96 for a while, then the Formula Sound FF-6.2L went on ridiculous sale in the summer of 2020 so I had to pick one up. It's been my dream mixer for a long time and I never thought I'd be able to have one, but the same put it well within reach.


----------



## Aramaki

e-dub said:


> I had a Xone96 for a while, then the Formula Sound FF-6.2L went on ridiculous sale in the summer of 2020 so I had to pick one up. It's been my dream mixer for a long time and I never thought I'd be able to have one, but the same put it well within reach.


Nice setup.


----------



## e-dub

Aramaki said:


> Nice setup.


Thank you, I appreciate it! What do you play?


----------



## Aramaki

e-dub said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it! What do you play?


Progressive/Uplifting Trance, Techno (Melodic, Acid), Deep/Organic/Afro House and Liquid for streaming, everything else as an Event DJ.


----------



## e-dub

Nice! I play Drum n Bass. Do you have a site to stream/download your mixes? My Soundcloud is below, you can stream there and the mixes are downloadable. If you do, they're lossless (24bit/96k flacs) and there's a link to download mp3s if you want, as well:

https://soundcloud.com/eric-burgos-170


----------



## Aramaki

e-dub said:


> Nice! I play Drum n Bass. Do you have a site to stream/download your mixes? My Soundcloud is below, you can stream there and the mixes are downloadable. If you do, they're lossless (24bit/96k flacs) and there's a link to download mp3s if you want, as well:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/eric-burgos-170


I stream on Twitch/Mixcloud but no recorded or downloadable mixes sadly, how do you record your mixes as flac?, Engine DJ only records in wav (I use mostly 320 mp3's from my pool subscriptions).


----------



## e-dub

Aramaki said:


> I stream on Twitch/Mixcloud but no recorded or downloadable mixes sadly, how do you record your mixes as flac?, Engine DJ only records in wav (I use mostly 320 mp3's from my pool subscriptions).


I use my old Apogee Duet USB -> computer and record in Audacity. Once the recording is done, I save it as a 24/96 flac, then a 16/48 mp3. I have a link on my SoundCloud to my YouTube where I have plenty of streams uploaded, too. The one thing I liked about the pandemic/quarantine is making me learn how to stream my mixes, which I was wanting to get around to, anyway.


----------



## o0genesis0o

The first time I visited a local hi-fi store, I saw an older gentleman listening to a pair of expensive looking IEM with a device that looks like a small brick in his hand. Since then, I've always wanted to get a brick for myself but never been able to justify the costs and potentially short longevity (battery, hardware, Android version). 

Well, it changes (kind of). Here is my brick:








Xiaomi Mi A1 with a VE Megatron DAC/AMP attached to the back via velcro strips. Good for anything that is not too sensitive. Drive Sennheiser HD800 and planar over ears with authority, even via single-ended output. The DAC/AMP drains battery fast, though. I think the battery of the old Mi A1 would be ruined sooner or later. But new Android phones with USB-C output are affordable.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 9, 2022)

Mango color combination, taste good and looks good.
Feature Vision Ears Phonix Limited Black Edition


----------



## povidlo

short cable on EW9 good match for 5K


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 10, 2022)

povidlo said:


> short cable on EW9 good match for 5K


Wow what are those cool things?

Edit: never mind, found it: ATH-EW9. I thought Koss is the only one making these ear clippy audio thing. So cool.


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

Man I don't know how so many of you guys can enjoy BA iems, ive tried so many times they just don't sound right.


----------



## Podster

I have two that are magic for me in this order  I will say for me myself BA's really require the best seal in order to give you their attributes, big old bassy dynamics can often cover some leak but I don't think BA bass moves as much air then again I could be as full-o Caca as a Christmas Turkey


----------



## firesign

Sony ZX300 + 7hz Salnotes Zero


----------



## Gédéon Molle

AnalogEuphoria said:


> Man I don't know how so many of you guys can enjoy BA iems, ive tried so many times they just don't sound right.


Sorry, but I think the exact opposite.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

AnalogEuphoria said:


> Man I don't know how so many of you guys can enjoy BA iems, ive tried so many times they just don't sound right.


I thought the same thing the first time I heard the 2019 Andromeda. Resold them right away. 
Then one day i got a deal on the Andromeda Black which peaked my interest. Man are they good! Every once in a while that i listen to them, they keep surprising me with the fact that there is no DD in there!


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

Podster said:


> I have two that are magic for me in this order  I will say for me myself BA's really require the best seal in order to give you their attributes, big old bassy dynamics can often cover some leak but I don't think BA bass moves as much air then again I could be as full-o Caca as a Christmas Turkey



Its not so much that but to me the timbre sounds off even on TOTL iems, the treble is always the most problematic otherwise they do everything else well.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> I have two that are magic for me in this order  I will say for me myself BA's really require the best seal in order to give you their attributes, big old bassy dynamics can often cover some leak but I don't think BA bass moves as much air then again I could be as full-o Caca as a Christmas Turkey


I completely agree. And when you get a good seal, sometimes 1BA is totally enough


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 10, 2022)

Rings of donuts with different flavor.


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Mr Trev said:


> I completely agree. And when you get a good seal, sometimes 1BA is totally enough


What is that little device???


----------



## Elegiac

I bet it's a Shanling.


----------



## Mr Trev

AlexxxAA85 said:


> What is that little device???


Shanling M2s


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Mr Trev said:


> Shanling M2s


Thanks!


----------



## Podster (Oct 10, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> I completely agree. And when you get a good seal, sometimes 1BA is totally enough


Indeed Mr. T, I feel the same way about the Brainwavz Koel's  I actually like my Koel's more than my B400's






Man I love the size of the M2s, guess I might have to look inti one of those to join the fam


----------



## Shawnb

Gavin C4 said:


> Rings of donuts with different flavor.




Some EA goodness right there. Code 51 FE nestled between is that two bespoke Chiron's? Not to mention the rest. Nice little collection.


----------



## Gavin C4

Shawnb said:


> Some EA goodness right there. Code 51 FE nestled between is that two bespoke Chiron's? Not to mention the rest. Nice little collection.



Wait until you see Chiron+Code51, Chiron+Horus, Chiron+Caliburn, Chiron+CleoII, Chrion+Mars in one picture.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Man I love the size of the M2s, guess I might have to look inti one of those to join the fam


Although the M2s is a nice enough machine, I'd probably reccy the Q1 over it, even considering I haven't tried the Q1 and hate touchscreens. The scroll wheel on the M2s is kinda lousy at navigating the menu…


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## e-dub

Burning in some new arrivals + slipping on from time to time. I think I'm going to really like these things.


----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> Although the M2s is a nice enough machine, I'd probably reccy the Q1 over it, even considering I haven't tried the Q1 and hate touchscreens. The scroll wheel on the M2s is kinda lousy at navigating the menu…


Indeed, probably my biggest complaint with them but I'll take that tradeoff for the sound of Shanling's DAP's plus 95% of the time I just start a player on shuffle and let'er rip  Looks like the 2s has that same wheel on the side that the M3s has only smaller! I much prefer the wheel on the M2/M5

No big deal really @AnalogEuphoria as we all hear these things just a little differently. Being that the majority of my listening time is done on turntables I almost always have trouble adjusting to digital media!


----------



## Elegiac

Well, gentleman, one day the Golden Age of physically interfaced DAP's will come to an end. This is my concession to the dark horizon. The M5s.





I do like the custom lock screen. And it let me get rid of all the icons I wasn't using, which was 3/4's of them. Skinned android seems to be the way to go, unless a company has their own UI. Avoid planned obsolescence.
And you know what really helps? It sounds good


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Podster

Elegiac said:


> Well, gentleman, one day the Golden Age of physically interfaced DAP's will come to an end. This is my concession to the dark horizon. The M5s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With you 1000% on this 

"And you know what really helps? It sounds good "  This little micro right here kicks arse on so many of my other iem's especially with the Aune combo





Both of these oldie setups I'd still put up against a LOT of TOTL rigs This was one of the first time I really hit magic with a pair of full-size cans on a portable setup


----------



## Elegiac

Podster said:


> With you 1000% on this
> 
> "And you know what really helps? It sounds good "  This little micro right here kicks arse on so many of my other iem's especially with the Aune combo
> 
> ...


Mm. I bet that _would_ sound pretty fancy. Little tubes in there?


----------



## Gédéon Molle




----------



## Podster

Elegiac said:


> Mm. I bet that _would_ sound pretty fancy. Little tubes in there?


Yessir but man was I surprised and how close the B1 and Martins amp sound with a whole different architecture! Of course being an analog nut case I love the ambience and analog sound from both of them  

If you could just hear how good and how bassy the Planamics are on this setup you would be like "WHAT"! And then to have the high end fade out with decay while the bass notes seem to drop in unison'ing!


----------



## Elegiac

Podster said:


> Yessir but man was I surprised and how close the B1 and Martins amp sound with a whole different architecture! Of course being an analog nut case I love the ambience and analog sound from both of them
> 
> If you could just hear how good and how bassy the Planamics are on this setup you would be like "WHAT"! And then to have the high end fade out with decay while the bass notes seem to drop in unison'ing!


Yes, tubes. I was very happy when I ran the M5s through the Mullard in my tube buffer. Added that extra bit of natural thwack and thuddyness to the neutral snappyness that the DAP rolls with.


----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears Phonix and Masskobo Model 428. Paying attention to every bits of detail in the pairing of gears.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## ops V

IMR Dark Matter + Cayin N6II R01


----------



## Podster

ops V said:


> IMR Dark Matter + Cayin N6II R01


How are you liking those IMR's? Bob has a refurb pair but I've not committed on them yet


----------



## ops V

Podster said:


> How are you liking those IMR's? Bob has a refurb pair but I've not committed on them yet


I read a lot of positive reviews about Dark Matter. In the end, I couldn't resist and took them for my collection. They fit comfortably in my ears, the cable is also good. Portable case and carry case for all equipment are also quite handy. It is too early to talk about the sound because they are new. After 300 hours of combustion there will be an understanding.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>


A   reminiscent   design/color


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> A   reminiscent   design/color


Yes!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mo...-planar-magnetic-driver-in-ear-monitor.26101/


----------



## firesign

Podster said:


> How are you liking those IMR's? Bob has a refurb pair but I've not committed on them yet


Run away and don't look back!

(look at my ranking if you want)


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


>


It's been a while since we've seen the WM1Z.
These remind me of this Smashing Pumpkins album artwork:


----------



## Podster

firesign said:


> Run away and don't look back!
> 
> (look at my ranking if you want)


Wow, at first I was thinking you were one of the Bob haters but since you have the Opus Mia's and R2's well positioned in your list the Dark Matters may not be all that! Did you get a chance with the Bass Cannons or thier baby brother the Knight's?


----------



## iJay

Hinomotocho said:


> It's been a while since we've seen the WM1Z.
> These remind me of this Smashing Pumpkins album artwork:


Amazing album!


----------



## paggio

Podster said:


> Wow, at first I was thinking you were one of the Bob haters but since you have the Opus Mia's and R2's well positioned in your list the Dark Matters may not be all that! Did you get a chance with the Bass Cannons or thier baby brother the Knight's?


I've had Opus Mia, Ozar, Elan and Zenith II.
Have EDP Ace, Avalon, Astra Ultraque.
Waiting for Elan+ n Na-Le, maybe Titan.
Listened to Dark matter and Elysium


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 11, 2022)

Black and Gold truly eye blessed


----------



## IvanE92

K.I.S.S.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Oct 12, 2022)

Podster said:


> Wow, at first I was thinking you were one of the Bob haters but since you have the Opus Mia's and R2's well positioned in your list the Dark Matters may not be all that! Did you get a chance with the Bass Cannons or thier baby brother the Knight's?


They ain't that bad imo, not the lush warm bass I was expecting at the begining but they developed nice slam and amazing mids. With the "Knights", I had to modify the outer chamber to get good sound.at the begging I hated em, bc its my second favorite iem ever. Funny cause I would call that the dm that we were promised. Though mids on dm are amazing.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Testing the new upcoming DUNU Kima. Sounds promising


----------



## firesign

Podster said:


> Wow, at first I was thinking you were one of the Bob haters but since you have the Opus Mia's and R2's well positioned in your list the Dark Matters may not be all that! Did you get a chance with the Bass Cannons or thier baby brother the Knight's?


I only had heard the models I have in my list. I loved the Opus Mía, but hated the Dark Matter. I think the Dark Matter was a Bob's mistake, and that's the reason he always has (sometimes a lot of) B stock of it.


----------



## karloil




----------



## Podster

Torn this morning so I brought them both and they can pull the 50/50 not to mention a totally different sound signature  

Lucifer's onna Shanny M3s w/7N Silver cable





And the Shure SE215's driven by Martin's valve amp fed by my trusty (and seems ancient now) PAW5000


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Gaea really cool iem.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio Gaea really cool iem.


How was it? I hate how they used a completely different connector. Limits the smount of cables that can be rolled


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 12, 2022)

NickleCo said:


> How was it? I hate how they used a completely different connector. Limits the smount of cables that can be rolled



It has really liquid and emotional vocals that is very well extended. Bass is elevated for a fun listening experience. Very detailed iem overall. 

Most cables have Con X connector now. Cable rolling shouls be easy. Further more the stock cable is actually really high quality, I dont really feel the need to swap out the cable any time soon.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> It has really liquid and emotional vocals that is very well extended. Bass is elevated for a fun listening experience. Very detailed iem overall.
> 
> Most cables have Con X connector now. Cable rolling shouls be easy. Further more the stock cable is actually really high quality, I dont really feel the need to swap out the cable any time soon.


Interesting description


----------



## HP9000

QLS QA361, AKG N5005, mid-high boost sound filter, stock cable, modified Fidue A73 small tips.
My least favorite part is when the battery dies.


----------



## Elegiac

karloil said:


>


What amp is that?


----------



## karloil

Elegiac said:


> What amp is that?



Cayin C9


----------



## Gavin C4

Honey Bee Yellow and Black combo. 
Luxury and Precision P6 Pro and Vision Ears Phonix Limited Black.


----------



## Podster (Oct 13, 2022)

Here's another shot and obviously the wife won't let me toss the boxes  LOL (I'm like the Gars are gone, I'm gone)






@HP9000 , I can only imagine how nice those sound as their baby bro N40's are amazing


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT / Softears Twilight / Penon OSG


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Podster

iPhone 12


----------



## Nostoi

Hiby RS2 - IE900 w/Forza Claire Hybrid IEM.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 15, 2022)

*TSMR Land, Penon PAC480 cable and Sony WM1A Walkman with MrWalkman's firmware


*


----------



## e-dub




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Gaea nice color combo.


----------



## bhdang




----------



## F700 (Oct 15, 2022)

Calyx M/C9/EST50 🔥🧨💣💥


----------



## F700

A match made in heaven - Final E5000/LPGT


----------



## gazzington

F700 said:


> A match made in heaven - Final E5000/LPGT


I’ve been using the e5000 quite a bit recently. When I first got them several years ago I don’t think i powering them correctly.


----------



## F700 (Oct 15, 2022)

gazzington said:


> I’ve been using the e5000 quite a bit recently. When I first got them several years ago I don’t think i powering them correctly.


Nice statement of yours considering your IEM arsenal. The E5000, whatever people say, need power and juice. Period.

The E5000 are the oldest IEMs « alive » in my collection. They saw big boys coming and going. The C9 drives them with Maestria and the LPGT does a perfect job (volume 50-60 on high gain via 4.4mm HO).

For me, the E5000 are cult and sound like nothing else around, even considering their caveats.


----------



## NickleCo

F700 said:


> A match made in heaven - Final E5000/LPGT


Is that oc studio?


----------



## F700

NickleCo said:


> Is that oc studio?


Yep, the Zeus UEX (pure silver)


----------



## NickleCo

F700 said:


> Yep, the Zeus UEX (pure silver)


A unicorn!


----------



## Zantazanta

Enjoy music🎶🎶


----------



## Killedkella

New setup until my ZX300 is done at the repair shop 🤣

Not sure if this is cursed or blessed, but it is certainly a cute setup. The walkman model is the NWZ-B183F


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 16, 2022)

*The Penon Audio G4 cable is said to enhance everything it touches, let's see about that?







https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-g4.html*


----------



## NickleCo

*pic might not look as sharp since i had to screenshot the picture due to large file size*


----------



## gazzington

F700 said:


> Nice statement of yours considering your IEM arsenal. The E5000, whatever people say, need power and juice. Period.
> 
> The E5000 are the oldest IEMs « alive » in my collection. They saw big boys coming and going. The C9 drives them with Maestria and the LPGT does a perfect job (volume 50-60 on high gain via 4.4mm HO).
> 
> For me, the E5000 are cult and sound like nothing else around, even considering their caveats.


I think its similar with me.  Loads of iems have been bought and sold but these stay.  They are probably the iems I have had the longest in my collection.  I also own the a8000, e2000 and e3000.  I think I'm a fan of final


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT + Fir Audio KR5 + Effect Audio Eros S


----------



## Jmills2

Portable


----------



## Mr Trev

Jmills2 said:


> Portable


Nice! I didn't know double-sided Walkman even existed.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Oct 16, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> Nice! I didn't know double-sided Walkman even existed.


High speed dubbing on the go 😄


----------



## voja

DX170 review is out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-dx170.26060/review/29386/


----------



## gazzington

F700 said:


> Calyx M/C9/EST50 🔥🧨💣💥


I've been using my calyx m with c9 over the past few days.  It really is a nice combo.  I've been listening to some Gas albums (ambient music) with various earbuds and iems.  A totally lovely sound.  I wish calyx would make another dap


----------



## F700

I am into Wolfgang Voigt’s music too, especially what he has released under his GAS moniker. My favorite are his POP und Narkopop albums. Sounds absolutely superb from the aforementioned combo.


----------



## gazzington

F700 said:


> I am into Wolfgang Voigt’s music too, especially what he has released under his GAS moniker. My favorite are his POP und Narkopop albums. Sounds absolutely superb from the aforementioned combo.


Listening to POP right now.  Sounds stunning


----------



## rocketron

F700 said:


> I am into Wolfgang Voigt’s music too, especially what he has released under his GAS moniker. My favorite are his POP und Narkopop albums. Sounds absolutely superb from the aforementioned combo.





gazzington said:


> Listening to POP right now.  Sounds stunning


👍

May I suggest 
Bohren & the Club of Gore.
Sunset Mission.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

AudioSense DT600 + Penon OS133 + WM1A


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT + Softears Turii Ti... with my new favourite tips, SpinFit W1. Special mention also to @Amadeo Nospherathu for arranging a beautiful custom case for LPGT.


----------



## F700

rocketron said:


> 👍
> 
> May I suggest
> Bohren & the Club of Gore.
> Sunset Mission.


Have it too, fantastic indeed🤟


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Scuba Devils said:


> LPGT + Softears Turii Ti... with my new favourite tips, SpinFit W1. Special mention also to @Amadeo Nospherathu for arranging a beautiful custom case for LPGT.


Glad you finally got it! 
I hope you and your player are happy. 
Enjoy!


----------



## rocketron

Even better on vinyl 
😀.


----------



## gazzington

rocketron said:


> 👍
> 
> May I suggest
> Bohren & the Club of Gore.
> Sunset Mission.


I'll give that a listen later.  Always meant to check out their stuff.
Thanks


----------



## Scuba Devils

rocketron said:


> 👍
> 
> May I suggest
> Bohren & the Club of Gore.
> Sunset Mission.



That's a new one to me, but a recommendation on the back of GAS is one I've got to explore!

Oh and while a shorter version, the GAS collection is sublime on vinyl.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Glad you finally got it!
> I hope you and your player are happy.
> Enjoy!



Yes took a while, but arrived safe and sound today - love it, so well made and as you described. Thanks again, and please express my gratitude to your friend for his fine work!


----------



## yaps66

Joey Alexander > Shanling M6Pro (AK) > Aroma A100TB > First Times > Fir Audio Xenon 6 > Intense Thick Fast Fun


----------



## NickleCo

New firs look so good!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Oct 17, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> Yes took a while, but arrived safe and sound today - love it, so well made and as you described. Thanks again, and please express my gratitude to your friend for his fine work!


Thanks, I'll pass it on to him. In fact I never get tired of thanking him because yesterday I got something from him too - this great iem case and cable tape.


----------



## Gavin C4

Legeng X Customs with Masskobo Model 428. Powerfull combo with bass that feels like you are at a live stage.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Uebelkraehe

TRI TK-2 > TGXear Tantalus. Completely redefines my expectations what earbuds are able to do.


----------



## paggio




----------



## hawker




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## 565437 (Oct 20, 2022)

Forgive me for posting headphones.  I'm actually solely a CIEM user as Universal IEMs and Headphones irritate my comfort zone.

But sometimes you need some Sound Dampening, so the following is filled Soundproof Spray Foam and Car Audio MLV along with some sound absortion material to complement sound blocking material.

For portable, I'm more into Convergence (Music Videos, Audiobooks, Mixtapes) while on the road so Apple Ecosytem is good enough.  As you can see on the Heaphones, there is a Microphone.  Excuse the sloppiness as I ran out of sandpaper so I need to smoothen the bottom of the headphones before applying Paint.

Hopefully with Sound Dampening, CIEMs and a HQ Microphone, phone / video calls can be a better experience on the road.



Ear gels w/ Cotton covering and a Comfortable Headband works for now:



Also, after a recent Headfonics Review I noticed dCS is using similar High Performance MHz Super Clocks that I use in my Desktop setup.  So now I have a Mini-dCS stack for my CIEMs:



dCS users would never listen to a dCS DAC without High Performance Super Clocks (No generic 44.1kHz and 48kHZ base clocks only MHz range), so why should I without my Chord DAC (I have no bounce anymore, so my Slam Dunking days are over but I'm hoping the shoes symboliz(s)e perfect L + R Separation.  I can never critically listen again with small plugs or without State of the Art Clocks after this experience):



Listening straight out the the DAC via Stage Output with No Traditional Amplifier in the Chain via RCA OUT w/ WBT connectors is like listening to Car Audio A-Pillar setups (Amazing Imaging and Stage just like if RCA direct to Traditional Speakers):



The beautiful thing is that IPX rotates the shells, so as you twist your head CIEMs shells rotate without missing a beat.  Of course, a pefect neutral tone with a pitch black background cable only available with a craftsman that controls his own supply chain.  Not a OEM supply chain assembled cable, I wouldn't be doing my Mini-dCS CIEM stack justice if I was forced to use glorified AliExpress OEM cables.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Aure audio Ringo / Aaw Aoraki = 💜💙💕❤️💛💞💖


----------



## Podster




----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


>


So, any of the new Shanlings on your Xmas list yet?


----------



## Redcarmoose

*New ISN H30



*


----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Master and Luxury and Precision.


----------



## Jmills2

Baby Lina said:


> Forgive me for posting headphones.  I'm actually solely a CIEM user as Universal IEMs and Headphones irritate my comfort zone.
> 
> But sometimes you need some Sound Dampening, so the following is filled Soundproof Spray Foam and Car Audio MLV along with some sound absortion material to complement sound blocking material.
> 
> ...


You ever feel OCD kicking in ?


----------



## NickleCo

New cable came!
Aural Definition Kyrios Pro+ with the Effect Audio Janus D


----------



## klyzon

Legend X


----------



## Podster (Oct 21, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> So, any of the new Shanlings on your Xmas list yet?


They are on consideration (M17 too rich for my blood, but maybe an 11/11+, M2s is a cutie as well) however I still want to try a Hiby The Sabre 3 model has almost had me push the button a couple times now! Hard to choose with my three Shanling's, Opus # 1, FiiO X3ii and still getting awesome performance out of my Cayin N3 (heck throw my Colorfly C3 in there too)  When it comes to Pod really pushing the button I seem to always have that good angel on my left shoulder but that menacing bad one on the right trying to stir the pot





You know T I did fail to mention I did buy one of those Surfans F20 DAPs to try and have a guy who said if I don't keep it he would buy it so Win/Win for me  


@Redcarmoose , @Gavin C4 , @NickleCo and @klyzon: Some absolutely gorgeous rigs, think of Roz from Monsters Inc. saying "Veeeeeeery Tasty"


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> They are on consideration (M17 too rich for my blood, but maybe an 11/11+, M2s is a cutie as well) however I still want to try a Hiby The Sabre 3 model has almost had me push the button a couple times now! Hard to choose with my three Shanling's, Opus # 1, FiiO X3ii and still getting awesome performance out of my Cayin N3 (heck throw my Colorfly C3 in there too)  When it comes to Pod really pushing the button I seem to always have that good angel on my left shoulder but that menacing bad one on the right trying to stir the pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Shanling M1s is the one that caught my eye - although, I'm not sure what to think about the buttons on the front.
I find myself in the proverbial "rock and hard place" situation. I have no interest whatsoever in getting an Android based DAP, and these devices that aren't Android seem to be few and far between - not to mention always at the "budget" end of the scale (gimme a good mid-fi DAP). Maybe I just need to keep babying what I already have…


----------



## OspreyAndy

Being small doesn't mean it has to be weak. I am impressed with this 7Hz 71 driving classic Magnetic Planar of Fostex (91dB)


----------



## botmann

This includes my desktop setup.   The portable setup uses BTR5 with Stellia.   Not pictured are the various cables to connect the Stellia.

Recently got Bathys.   I also have a pair of SteelSeries Artics 3 Bluetooth.   I have a few pairs of Bluetooth IEMs--Soundpeats H1, Trueengine 3, and their lowest models.   Cannot take a picture of the Note 20 Ultra which is used as the player.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Portable? 😇

Sony 1A + Cayin C9 + ZMF Atrium. 

Just love C9 + Atrium.


----------



## arftech

CrocodileDundee said:


> Portable? 😇
> 
> Sony 1A + Cayin C9 + ZMF Atrium.
> 
> Just love C9 + Atrium.


How you liking that C9?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

arftech said:


> How you liking that C9?


I love the C9, it’s flexibility and different flavours are great to play with, Atrium can show the deference between tubes, SS, A and AB from C9 easily. Great dynamics, soundstage and details. Works really well, specially when little space and portability are a must. Of course you can scale with bigger desktop systems, but for on the go, it’s hard to beat.

For IEMs it’s an overkill though. You can get all the tastes, but at a high cost of a brick in your pocket.


----------



## Damz87

Campfire Audio Supermoon + ALO Super Litz cable + Cayin N6ii Ti


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 23, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/products/kz-zs10-pro-x?variant=43295301566681

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/the-new-kz-zs10-pro-x-universal-iem.26128/reviews#review-29430


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Sorry, without cable)


----------



## Damz87 (Oct 23, 2022)

May as well share a couple of shots I took a few days ago that I shared on the SP3000 thread. Astell & Kern SP3000 + Unique Melody Multiverse Mentor & Elysian Acoustic Labs X


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Sorry, without cable)


r2r2k black! surprised you have it  most portable device out there, do you like the sound?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Damz87 said:


> May as well share a couple of shots I took from a few days ago that I shared on the SP3000 thread. Astell & Kern SP3000 + Unique Melody Multiverse Mentor & Elysian Acoustic Labs X


My wallet hurts just looking at the photos  . Congrats for epic gears. I was blown away by the SP2000 recently. The latest one should be even more impressive.


----------



## Damz87

o0genesis0o said:


> My wallet hurts just looking at the photos  . Congrats for epic gears. I was blown away by the SP2000 recently. The latest one should be even more impressive.


Nice! SP2000 is indeed an awesome sounding and beautifully built DAP


----------



## Gavin C4

.


Hercules Audio Master with Effect Audio Ares S


----------



## arftech (Oct 23, 2022)

Old school meets new school. Solaris OG and SP3000.  Roon Arc works flawlessly.👍


----------



## karloil




----------



## Gavin C4

Vision Ears Phonix and Effect Audio Centurion.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Oct 23, 2022)

justsomesonyfan said:


> r2r2k black! surprised you have it  most portable device out there, do you like the sound?


This is actually a photo from when I had it for review. If you can use Google Translate, it's here.

In a word - a very interesting player. If it had more stable software and didn't have some minor build quality issues, I think I'd get one for myself.

First, this is a well-prepared multibit.
Secondly, this is a rare (and new releases show that it will be so for a long time) representative of the ultraportable segment with really good and high-quality sound.
Damn, it's only slightly bigger than my Hiby R3!

Well, no, the first thing is the packaging. I will never forget her. Half a cubic meter... Air! Just air!))


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> This is actually a photo from when I had it for review. If you can use Google Translate, it's here.
> 
> In a word - a very interesting player. If it had more stable software and didn't have some minor build quality issues, I think I'd get one for myself.
> 
> ...


yes.. hifiman is unique.. they have the potential to be one of the greatest dap producers in the market but for some reason they dont go the extra mile


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Damz87 said:


> May as well share a couple of shots I took a few days ago that I shared on the SP3000 thread. Astell & Kern SP3000 + Unique Melody Multiverse Mentor & Elysian Acoustic Labs X


Wow, a great combo visually (hopefully sounds great too).


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

justsomesonyfan said:


> yes.. hifiman is unique.. they have the potential to be one of the greatest dap producers in the market but for some reason they dont go the extra mile


Exactly. Sometimes it seems to me that if Hifiman hired, for example, Hiby or programmers who made firmware for QLS - everything would be really great. 
But yes, for some reason they do not take obvious steps forward, leaving other manufacturers in front of them.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> This is actually a photo from when I had it for review. If you can use Google Translate, it's here.
> 
> In a word - a very interesting player. If it had more stable software and didn't have some minor build quality issues, I think I'd get one for myself.
> 
> ...


great review, enjoyed it a lot, seems you're a big fan of the r2r2000 but find the lpgt a direct upgrade(?)


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## yaps66

Damz87 said:


> Campfire Audio Supermoon + ALO Super Litz cable + Cayin N6ii Ti


That's colour scheme is GOAT for SM Uni!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Dioko and 71


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

justsomesonyfan said:


> great review, enjoyed it a lot, seems you're a big fan of the r2r2000 but find the lpgt a direct upgrade(?)


As I said in the review, the LPGT looks like a upgrade, if you are willing to accept some reduction in directness and emotion, density and a slightly drier but more accurate, more variable sound. In addition, it provides a more pleasant and stable user experience. 

However, I have to say that LPGT is still a great option when you want to hear your music as it is. No added added emotions. It is quite possible to add them, say, with the help of a cable or IEMs, etc.

The sound of R2R2k is fascinating, but it is slightly weaker technically and warmer and more analog than LPGT. During everyday use, the functionality of R2R2k was still not convenient enough for me and caused some inconvenience. So I preferred LPGT without hesitation.

After all, even simple versatility - with the LPGT, I know that anything I pair with it will sound good. And if not, then it's not a problem with the player, it's a problem with the IEMs.

And of course, at the very end, play time. I understand that the Hifiman is small, but I would prefer it to be the same thickness on both the bottom and the top, but instead have a more powerful battery that would at least give the promised 8 hours. (Also, if it was 10+, that would be a pretty big plus, I guess).


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

But, here is a beautiful ultra-portable summer combo - R2R2k with AK T9 ie on Linum SuperBax cable.



An excellent combination of sound and convenience, besides, it is almost weightless.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> As I said in the review, the LPGT looks like a upgrade, if you are willing to accept some reduction in directness and emotion, density and a slightly drier but more accurate, more variable sound. In addition, it provides a more pleasant and stable user experience.
> 
> However, I have to say that LPGT is still a great option when you want to hear your music as it is. No added added emotions. It is quite possible to add them, say, with the help of a cable or IEMs, etc.
> 
> ...


yeah definitely understandable  I agree the r2r2k definitely adds a lot of emotions (which makes it all the more addicting), I sent it for mods precisely due to the battery short coming. Altho I'd argue the r2r2k definitely handles itself when it comes to technicalities when compared to something like the n6ii r01, I haven't heard the lpgt so I can't comment on that


----------



## Jmills2

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> But, here is a beautiful ultra-portable summer combo - R2R2k with AK T9 ie on Linum SuperBax cable.
> 
> An excellent combination of sound and convenience, besides, it is almost weightless.


Nice sound , but the UI.


----------



## Gavin C4

AK SP 3000 star of the day, featuring Black Phonix.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

justsomesonyfan said:


> yeah definitely understandable  I agree the r2r2k definitely adds a lot of emotions (which makes it all the more addicting), I sent it for mods precisely due to the battery short coming.


I agree with you, because in my opinion, it definitely needs a mod like Calyx M - with an additional battery)


----------



## Double C

Jogging Rig


----------



## NovaFlyer

klyzon said:


> Legend X


Is that the EE Stormbreaker cable by chance?  If so, how does it work with the LX?  Thanks!


----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


> AK SP 3000 star of the day, featuring Black Phonix.


----------



## klyzon

NovaFlyer said:


> Is that the EE Stormbreaker cable by chance?  If so, how does it work with the LX?  Thanks!


It is. I personally like it. A little over the top sound wise, but I think it works great. If you can you should try it first though


----------



## Nostoi

Transportable vibes: Hugo2Go - Moon Audio Silver Dragon RCA - Bakoon HDA-5230 - Kennerton Rognir w/Arctic Cables Gladius:


----------



## Gédéon Molle

7Hz Salnotes Dioko + CEMA Raven + Questyle M15


----------



## OspreyAndy

SeeAudio Bravery AE + 7hz 71


----------



## Scuba Devils

My two favourite combos at the moment: Shanling M9 with Fir KR5, and LPGT with Turii Ti


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gavin C4

Masskobo Modle 428 on bi-amp mode with Lotoo Titanium as source.


----------



## NickleCo (Oct 27, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Masskobo Modle 428 on bi-amp mode with Lotoo Titanium as source.


What wire is the ic connected to the lpgt-ti and kobo made from?


----------



## Hanesu

BTR7 vs Oriolus Mk2


----------



## Hinomotocho

Hanesu said:


> BTR7 vs Oriolus Mk2


BTR7 + Oriolus MK1


----------



## Hanesu (Oct 27, 2022)

Hinomotocho said:


> BTR7 + Oriolus MK1



Old school Oriolus‘ is still great, isn’t it? 😍

Why is it not listed in your signature 😂?


----------



## Hinomotocho (Oct 27, 2022)

Hanesu said:


> Old school Oriolus‘ is still great, isn’t it? 😍
> 
> Why is it not listed in your signature 😂?


I loved them for years but when I got my WM1Z something changed, probably the IER-Z1R has spoilt me.
I recently removed them from my signature as I intended to sell them. The Szalayi have me interested if I can get back to Japan to demo.


----------



## Podster (Oct 27, 2022)

Hinomotocho said:


> BTR7 + Oriolus MK1


Man, I can literally see how good that setup sounds  






Actually have a few options today


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


does ra c cu pair well with r2r2k?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

justsomesonyfan said:


> does ra c cu pair well with r2r2k?


Oh yes, it really is a great combo. It works well and providing enough weight. In addition, it has no problems with driving.


----------



## F700




----------



## OspreyAndy (Oct 27, 2022)

JCally has come a long way. Easy to dismiss due to low pricing, but this one defies the pricetag, the sort of performances to be expected of top tiered dongles. (JCally AP10 Dual CS43131) with VE Monk GO Final


----------



## o0genesis0o

OspreyAndy said:


> JCally has come a long way. Easy to dismiss due to low pricing, but this one defies the pricetag, the sort of performances to be expected of top tiered dongles. (JCally AP10 Dual CS43131) with VE Monk GO Final


And the dongle madness continue …

Very nice looking dongle though. Is it metal or plastic?


----------



## OspreyAndy

o0genesis0o said:


> And the dongle madness continue …
> 
> Very nice looking dongle though. Is it metal or plastic?


Thanks. It is metal. CNC aluminum I believe


----------



## Damz87

Charging up the old ZX1 today.


----------



## botmann

Not picture is the Samsung Note 20, which was used to the take picture.    This my travel setup
1) Note 20 Ultra
2) NexDock (it's a KVM lapdock; like a laptop but with no CPU, GPU, etc).   The back cable is the USB C cable to connect the phone.   Works well with Samsung DEX
3) logitch MX Anywhere mouse (the lapdocks trackpad is too touchy)
4) Xbox One Bluetooth controller (attached is a phoneholder clip)
5) Focal Bathys

The game is steaming from xCloud using the Android Xbox Cloud app.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster




----------



## Gédéon Molle

WillSound MK2 Sonic 4.4mm + Questyle M15


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 28, 2022)

Really excited about this new collab earphone with Elysian acoustic. The color combination is perfect and looks really dynamic like the flow of water. Water breathing.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## OspreyAndy

Soon to be released Hidizs XO, with SeeAudio Bravery AE


----------



## denis1976

The new toy arrived...


----------



## Nostoi




----------



## AlexCBSN

Nostoi said:


>


I've been thinking of that hiby dap. Tempting... Got the n6ii and I the idea of getting r01 motherboard hovers my midn. but I think a dedicated dap would be a better idea


----------



## Nostoi

AlexCBSN said:


> I've been thinking of that hiby dap. Tempting... Got the n6ii and I the idea of getting r01 motherboard hovers my midn. but I think a dedicated dap would be a better idea


I had the R01 and it's a great module. HS2 doesn't have the technical chops but it has an engaging timbre. The main perks for me are 2 SD slots, non-Android OS, excellent battery life and build, and it works super as transport for Mojo2. The big surprise, however, is how well it scales up with an external amp. The LO is very clean. I recommend it.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

AlexCBSN said:


> I've been thinking of that hiby dap. Tempting... Got the n6ii and I the idea of getting r01 motherboard hovers my midn. but I think a dedicated dap would be a better idea


personally think the r01 is too soft and gentle, personally found it boring after honeymoon phase ended.


----------



## qua2k

Gédéon Molle said:


> WillSound MK2 Sonic 4.4mm + Questyle M15


How do you like the Sonic in 4.4? I have Willsounds Neptune, very much enjoy.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Hinomotocho

This pic is from another thread in reply to another members post (and a nod to another that enquired about 'China' appearing on the splitter). 
My Z1R are almost always tethered to my WM1Z, which is a fine pairing, but I always felt the grey cable lets it down in the looks department. 
The supplied grey case of the BTR7 goes well I thought.


----------



## irv003

earbud on fiio x3


----------



## Nostoi

Hiby RS2 - Mass Kobo 428 - Meze 109 Pro with Arctic Cables Pallas...


----------



## yaps66

Nostoi said:


> Hiby RS2 - Mass Kobo 428 - Meze 109 Pro with Arctic Cables Pallas...


Gorgeous lighting! Well captured!


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Hifiman R2r2000 Black Max (npaudio mod) + Plunge Audio 4BA monitors


----------



## Gavin C4 (Nov 3, 2022)

When an earphone is on pair with a magical painting, I have the pleasure of spending some time with a piece of Starry Night.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

r2r2k max + LL venom + plunge audio signature customs


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Gavin C4 said:


> When an earphone is on pair with a magical painting.


gorgeous


----------



## e-dub

M6 Ultra arrived today.


----------



## yaps66

e-dub said:


> M6 Ultra arrived today.


I really like the form factor of the M6 Ultra.  That looks like a great DAP! Congratulations!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Crazily addictive sound from these two. Bravery AE + DACport HD


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

justsomesonyfan said:


> Hifiman R2r2000 Black Max (npaudio mod) + Plunge Audio 4BA monitors


Oh, you already got it! My congratulations! 

Well, the key question is how the sound, autonomy and dimensions have changed?)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

justsomesonyfan said:


> r2r2k max + LL venom + plunge audio signature customs


Good visual combination. I guess I'll have to get the LL Venom somehow too.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

5 years ago combo)


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Oh, you already got it! My congratulations!
> 
> Well, the key question is how the sound, autonomy and dimensions have changed?)


I can't tell about the sound 100% because I can't a/b and I do not remember much about stock r2r2k as the mod took long to make.

I do know that I did not recall the r2r2k having such wide staging with my mdr 1am2, and some details that I always have been hearing them faintly in the past are much clearer and more audible now. This might be due to bad memory or due to the mod. But if I had to guess It's the mod.

Dimensions are still comfortable! yes it is snow a brick, but it's a tiny brick  fits pocket well, much more comfortable than lets say cayin n6ii.

Battery lasts forever which is the best part.

As for the venom, I'm selling mine as I prefer the stock cable that came with my plunge audio iems


----------



## F700




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## e-dub

yaps66 said:


> I really like the form factor of the M6 Ultra.  That looks like a great DAP! Congratulations!


Thank you  Yes, I really like it a lot thus far! I was considering an M3 Ultra as well, for something even smaller, but I think I'll be just fine with this one. Lovely sound, too.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## irv003

hifiman hymalaya w/ newbsound


----------



## o0genesis0o

Gavin C4 said:


>


I don’t know what are in the picture, but they look expensive   

Can the watch bezel be turned in both direction or only one?


----------



## meomap

Gavin C4 said:


>


 One item in there is fake.


----------



## RADI0HEAD

😆


----------



## Gavin C4

Extracted part of the painting.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Newly released single DD IEM from Fiio called JD7. I have upgraded the crappy stock cable to a nice one with interchangeable plug. Again, that’s _not_ an FA7s (6BA IEM with the same shell and cable)


----------



## Elegiac

Podster said:


>


I know you've got some amps... try that line out. It's surprisingly good.


----------



## Podster (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Podster

Gavin C4 said:


> Extracted part of the painting.


Howdy Gav, not sure just where on this planet your located but if you get a chance to see "Beyond Van Gogh" the travelling art show it's for sure worth it, wish I knew how to put my video clips on here!


----------



## banchuk




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## stuck limo

I just run from my LG V40 (or other) aptX > the Fiio BTR7 > 4.4 balanced. Very very happy with the sound and portability.


----------



## OspreyAndy (Nov 8, 2022)

Whenever in doubt, I can always depend on these two resetting my auditory compass for neutral reference sound


----------



## povidlo

V shaped beast vs. mid range beauty.


----------



## Podster (Nov 8, 2022)

povidlo said:


> V shaped beast vs. mid range beauty.


No bad option there  

Going even farther Old School today! Have a total of $102 in this setup and to this day it is the most analog sounding rig I own



Had a similar experience with these two back in the day


----------



## stuck limo

Podster said:


> No bad option there
> 
> Going even farther Old School today! Have a total of $102 in this setup and to this day it is the most analog sounding rig I own
> 
> Had a similar experience with these two back in the day



Can we get an expanded view of your desk? What is your mat sitting on that elevates it from the surface of the desk?


----------



## gazzington

OspreyAndy said:


> Whenever in doubt, I can always depend on these two resetting my auditory compass for neutral reference sound


Hehe, I also have the the same two Etys as you.  I use them pretty much daily. They just sound correct to me


----------



## Podster (Nov 8, 2022)

stuck limo said:


> Can we get an expanded view of your desk? What is your mat sitting on that elevates it from the surface of the desk?


It's my desk in my office at work, it's just a old SAP program Folio (I use the bottom with no pocket or symbol) they gave me at training but the black does highlight pics more 






I do miss my old office but had to give it up for one of my Research PI's because it had the sink in it (well also Gas, and Oxygen valve since it was originally a small lab)





My how things change, that old Qinpu A3 Integrated has been living with TrollDragon for years now and can't even remember who I gave the old HRT Streamer II to Seems I'm losing my marbles like "Toodles" did


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> It's my desk in my office at work, it's just a old SAP program Folio (I use the bottom with no pocket or symbol) they gave me at training but the black does highlight pics more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, an office with gas and oxygen taps. I'd get in sooo much trouble if I had access to that

Liking the IEM holder. I really should look into something like that. Maybe it'd solve the ungawdly rat's nest of cables I always end up with


----------



## alwass89

The brand new @Shanling M3 Ultra with the @MOONDROP Variations IEM


----------



## stuck limo

Podster said:


> My how things change, that old Qinpu A3 Integrated has been living with TrollDragon for years now and can't even remember who I gave the old HRT Streamer II to Seems I'm losing my marbles like "Toodles" did


I used to have that red HRT DAC there on the left side. That company kind of disappeared but they make or made good stuff.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## tomwoo

Gavin C4 said:


>


Love Beyond too!


----------



## tiddlywinks

Hiby RS2, FLC -8S


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## yaps66

Love my new camouflage fatigues!


----------



## Podster

tiddlywinks said:


> Hiby RS2, FLC -8S


You inspired me as I was heading out and grabbed...........






Thanks, may all your tunes be crisp and clear


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Gaea with P6 Pro.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Gavin C4 said:


> Effect Audio Gaea with P6 Pro.



So so nice! I didn't know these IEMs are that shiny. Enjoy!


----------



## Gédéon Molle

CX 400BT TW


----------



## vilders




----------



## Podster (Nov 10, 2022)

vilders said:


>


I'm feelin' those baby's  Really liking the connectors on their new cables  

Gonna do a little Knight Moves myself


----------



## Podster




----------



## lafeuill (Nov 10, 2022)

Listening to Youn Sun Nah's 2019 album _Immersion_, mid-gain on RSA's F35 amplifier and Dethonray's DTR1 excellent line-out.

The FH9 are fantastic inears with all my sources, but particularly with this setup. Immersive indeed, with such dynamics and tactility. I can really push them to blissful levels, they hold their ground masterfully.

Their price really doesn't reflect their competence, even against way more expensive offerings by Fir / 64 / Empire... imho.


----------



## paggio

Here we've got some lovely IMR


----------



## phila

Small office combo - Cayin RU6 & 64 Audio Tia Fourté Noir


----------



## Podster (Nov 10, 2022)

phila said:


> Small office combo - Cayin RU6 & 64 Audio Tia Fourté Noir


Love those sweet top pocket rigs 








@paggio , my issue even pre-dates IMR


----------



## paggio

Podster said:


> Love those sweet top pocket rigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have an opportunity listen to Zenith II they are really fun!!!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Eyes and ears candy, the upcoming AFUL Performer 5, mesmerizing Bass Subwoofers 😁


----------



## Bosk

DX240/AMP8MK2 > iFi 4.4 > A100TB > Eros S > A8000 > Spinfit W1


----------



## o0genesis0o

OspreyAndy said:


> Eyes and ears candy, the upcoming AFUL Performer 5, mesmerizing Bass Subwoofers 😁



It's funny how they look exactly like Monarch MkII. Are those stock cables? Looks very nice.



Bosk said:


> DX240/AMP8MK2 > iFi 4.4 > A100TB > Eros S > A8000 > Spinfit W1



What a chungus cable. One question: why is the external amp needed if you already have DX240 as the source?


----------



## Podster

paggio said:


> If you have an opportunity listen to Zenith II they are really fun!!!


I have these as well 

R1 (A Tester)





R1 Zenith's






 R2 Aten's




BC (Bass Cannons)




The Good Knights





Mama Mia's (The Opus kind)


----------



## OspreyAndy

o0genesis0o said:


> It's funny how they look exactly like Monarch MkII. Are those stock cables?


Yes stock cables


----------



## Bosk

o0genesis0o said:


> What a chungus cable. One question: why is the external amp needed if you already have DX240 as the source?


IEMs, particularly those with dynamic drivers, often scale far more with amplification than people realise.

Portable amps can add across-the-board improvements even to TOTL DAPs who's space for amplification circuitry is limited. At the very least they're a means of altering the presentation in a manner that may suit a particular IEM better, which is certainly the case with the A8000s.


----------



## Gavin C4

Vegas Gold glory .


----------



## Elegiac




----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 11, 2022)

_https://penonaudio.com/shozy-ava-tws.html_


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 11, 2022)

_1) https://penonaudio.com/penon-orb.html
2) https://penonaudio.com/penon-fan-2.html
3) https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-audio-cable.html
4) https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem.html_


----------



## paggio (Nov 11, 2022)

Podster said:


> I have these as well
> 
> R1 (A Tester)
> 
> ...


Bob after Astra Ultraque made a huge step forward in quality and definition. So again I highly recommend to listen to the last gen Bob's iem's. I was in love with Elan and Astra Ultraque. Avalon are more sophisticated and require an upgrade cable (silver or high quality graphene is recommended). EDP ACE are more linear but lovely and ZII provide nice bass perception.


----------



## Skyediver

Gavin C4 said:


> AK SP 3000 star of the day, featuring Black Phonix.


I did not know there was a Black Phoenix.  Nice!


----------



## justanut

All he needs / wants 🤣


----------



## Elegiac

Fair enough. My go-to when I was younger, for years and years, were discman's and $20 sony/sennheiser earbuds. It's sorta why I have no interest in in-ears now.

I suppose peak hearing ability is wasted on the young hahaha


----------



## Gavin C4

A great day with vintage stuff.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## irv003

hifiman hm1000 w/ meier quicktep on earbud


----------



## Gavin C4

SP 3000 and Masskobo Model 428. Really powerful and versatile combo that can handle every iem.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## NickleCo (Nov 13, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> A great day with vintage stuff.


It astonishes me the zeus is vintage these days man... but regardless, lovely photo as usual gavin!


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## TheRH

Something new with AKM.


----------



## e-dub

Shanling M6 Ultra -> Fiio FH9. Delicious pairing.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## TheRH (Nov 14, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Gavin C4

Making a choice of taking a red pill or blue pill every day. Grabing Effect Audio Gaea or Hercules Audio Mega.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Gavin C4 said:


> Making a choice of taking a red pill or blue pill every day. Grabing Effect Audio Gaea or Hercules Audio Mega.


Jeez, do you own a hifi store or something. Your collection of top tiered stuffs seems limitless


----------



## TheRH (Nov 14, 2022)

Shanling M6 Ultra (AKM) /W Fir Audio V x V is one killer combination!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Nov 14, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Jeez, do you own a hifi store or something. Your collection of top tiered stuffs seems limitless


Such an end less road trip in this hobbie. Those units in pictures are all serialized and some with my name engraved or customs. All are my personal units.


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

Elegiac said:


> Fair enough. My go-to when I was younger, for years and years, were discman's and $20 sony/sennheiser earbuds. It's sorta why I have no interest in in-ears now.
> 
> I suppose peak hearing ability is wasted on the young hahaha



We were too busy having fun to care instead of stressing over SINAD and magic cables


----------



## karloil

o0genesis0o said:


> Jeez, do you own a hifi store or something. Your collection of top tiered stuffs seems limitless



In any hobby....there's always a bigger whale


----------



## NickleCo (Nov 14, 2022)

Gavin C4 said:


> Making a choice of taking a red pill or blue pill every day. Grabing Effect Audio Gaea or Hercules Audio Mega.


The yellow pill l&p seem to be missing 🤔 *a tough pill to swallow for sure*😆


----------



## irv003

iphone + meier pcstep + bud


----------



## TheRH

TheRH said:


> Something new with AKM.



The Shanling M6 Ultra and FiR Audio V x Vs are a killer combination!


----------



## Podster

karloil said:


> In any hobby....there's always a bigger whale


Ain't it the truth  I have trouble with the fine line of between obsessed and psycho killer (as in gotta have the newest) and something I already have will die LOL not really that drastic but it's the little pang's-n-thangs that get ya


----------



## Hinomotocho

Podster said:


> Ain't it the truth  I have trouble with the fine line of between obsessed and psycho killer (as in gotta have the newest) and something I already have will die LOL not really that drastic but it's the little pang's-n-thangs that get ya


The minimalist in me is shaking my head at this scene, but other the part that loves the thrill of buying new gear and gaining more experience and options is in awe.
Luckily for us you haven't listed them all in your signature as Redcarmoose's is starting to take half a thread page each time he posts, which makes the non-minimalist me so envious.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## o0genesis0o

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>



The picture hurts my wallet   No idea how they sound, but I imagine it feels amazing cradling that nest of cable and the Fir audio IEMs in your palms.






My simple setup for today: the trusty Fiio FF3 with the new friend Topping G5.


----------



## NickleCo

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Love how you placed the cables!


----------



## Podster (Nov 17, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> The picture hurts my wallet   No idea how they sound, but I imagine it feels amazing cradling that nest of cable and the Fir audio IEMs in your palms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me some Topping juice  Sweet buds I'm not gonna say great minds think alike, oops But..........





NX1s/C3/Solos

Still deciding if I want to go back to the Blue Xiaofans or stick with the red  





FiiO X3ii/Topping NX2


----------



## R7photo

My setup
Please note im looking to get a new dap but have resisted all to date but im sure i will get something in near future

Yes AK im mad that can no longer stream tidal other services but im still able to use Tidal via mc connect 
Please note this dap and a AK 70mk2  are the only daps i own or have heard

The AK original Kann
Superb dac chip, lush vinyl liquidy tube dynamic relistic smooth velvety 

JH Rosies 2, 8 bal armatures
Base switch on cable,  ( i have not moved it), no need
Rocking and enjoying dap
Eagerly in future considering a new dap without giving away a kidney 
//////
Just enjoying the music which in my limited experience and a music background seems tuned perfectly luscious signature 
But i need to upgrade 🤓


----------



## tomwoo




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

NickleCo said:


> Love how you placed the cables!


Thank you.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

o0genesis0o said:


> The picture hurts my wallet


Ok, more economical rig.


----------



## Podster (Nov 17, 2022)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Ok, more economical rig.


For some of us that's still a steep one  I think my economical starts a little earlier than yours





Benjie T6/32GB MSD/Xduoo XQ-10/Sony 750's MMCX'd, pretty crazy what you can get for under $50

Then again thinking of all I've spent in this hobby (just portable) over the years I could have bought a Cayin N8ii, EE Tri-Odin's cabled with El-T's "Ode to Laura" but I'm not sure how safe I'd feel just cruising around with my $10K portable rig But man would you have bragging rights and probably not find another person with 500 miles who were impressed


----------



## emusic13

Daily coffee break


----------



## Gavin C4 (Nov 18, 2022)

Campfire Vega, back in the days with the lack of great source and portable amps and cables, it is realtively hard to unleash its full potential. With modern source gears, I can finally see its full power level.


----------



## NickleCo

Gavin C4 said:


> Campfire Vega, back in the days with the lack of great source and portable amps and cables, it is realtively hard to unleash its full potential. With modern source gears, I can finally see its full potential.


Ah the vega, the iem that introduced me to bass lol. I could not believe they sounded like that.


----------



## rasmushorn

The Angel and EVO is pure listening pleasure.


----------



## Podster




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

rasmushorn said:


> The Angel and EVO is pure listening pleasure.


Wow, great Linum cable!


----------



## Gavin C4

Still top level of craftsmanship after all these years. Nothing could have surpass them unless vision ears brings bigger excitement with their 10 anniversary next year.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Eagle, Penon Totem, Sony WM1A


*


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Sony WM1A, ISN G4 Cable, Penon Fan 2 IEM*





*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-g4.html*

*https://penonaudio.com/penon-fan-2.html*


----------



## sicnesse

iBasso DX300 and Dunu SA6


----------



## e-dub




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## klyzon

UTWS5 + EE LX


----------



## AlexxxAA85 (Nov 19, 2022)

Just received the Serratus earbuds today. I was skeptical because I hated the fit (pain) of apple buds when ipods first came out. I guess my older ears are ok with buds now lol...
I am very happy to confirm that the impressions of many here on Head-Fi of these buds is spot on. These are amazing! All genres flow through these so smoothly. And the bass! These buds are truly special.


----------



## bigbeans

HM1000 Gold, Aroma Audio Jewel CIEM, Eletech Aeneid.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

bigbeans said:


> HM1000 Gold, Aroma Audio Jewel CIEM, Eletech Aeneid.


Everything is beautiful in this photo.
P. S. Damn, I need this case!)


----------



## raymondkerr

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Everything is beautiful in this photo.
> P. S. Damn, I need this case!)


would love to know more about the case ?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

raymondkerr said:


> would love to know more about the case ?


This is a Van Nuys with a compartment for a DAP and two IEMs.


----------



## klyzon

bigbeans said:


> HM1000 Gold, Aroma Audio Jewel CIEM, Eletech Aeneid.


which UM iem came with a vannuys case? Looks sexy with their logo actually


----------



## Orfik

Hiby R5 Gen 2 with Cayin RU6 (and FiiO FH7 attached)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

klyzon said:


> which UM iem came with a vannuys case? Looks sexy with their logo actually


Top models. Mason FS, Red Halo, Multiverse Mentor, etc.


----------



## klyzon

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Top models. Mason FS, Red Halo, Multiverse Mentor, etc.


mentor came with dignis case


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

klyzon said:


> mentor came with dignis case


Multiverse Mentor.
In the "Packaging ang accessories" it noted as _*UM “ESP" Double Drawer Black Gift Box*_. 
Dignis cases are included with many models. They are similar in structure to Dignis Arca but have a slightly different design. 

Van Nuys case have kit of Multiverse Mentor, Mason Fablet Sound, Mason FS Red Halo and Mason FS Le Jardin. Maybe more models.


----------



## Damz87

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Multiverse Mentor.
> In the "Packaging ang accessories" it noted as _*UM “ESP" Double Drawer Black Gift Box*_.
> Dignis cases are included with many models. They are similar in structure to Dignis Arca but have a slightly different design.
> 
> Van Nuys case have kit of Multiverse Mentor, Mason Fablet Sound, Mason FS Red Halo and Mason FS Le Jardin. Maybe more models.


No, the Multiverse Mentor does not come with the Van Nuys case. The “Double Drawer Black Gift Box” is simply how UM describe their packaging box.


----------



## NickleCo




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Damz87 said:


> No, the Multiverse Mentor does not come with the Van Nuys case. The “Double Drawer Black Gift Box” is simply how UM describe their packaging box.


Devil. The Multiverse is more complicated than I thought.

However, in none of their descriptions do they indicate that the Van Nuys case is included. Strangely.


----------



## klyzon

I guess that was for the older models, seems like an older UM logo too


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

klyzon said:


> I guess that was for the older models, seems like an older UM logo too


I think it was for some limited edition Masons. I've seen this case before when the Mason FS were announced, but now I don't see it in the kit description.
However, judging by the logo on Dignis cases for current models, it still cannot be called the old logo and UM has not abandoned it.


----------



## Gavin C4

Giving the Hiby RS8 r2r player some afternoon time for it to run in. Ft. Hercules Audio Mega


----------



## Kalnet101

Moondrop Spring Tips vibing well with the Fiio FD5. Paired with the Shanling M3X.


----------



## yaps66

Addictive!


----------



## Leonarfd (Nov 22, 2022)

Been enjoying the Hiby R3 Pro Saber 2022 over the last week, new to DAPs. A little slow in the menu, but other than that it works great with my files and with Bluetooth LDAC in the phone. Surprised how powerful the balanced out is.

Good solution that ain't to expensive so I can have it in the work van.


----------



## BobSmith8901

yaps66 said:


> Addictive!


Beautiful stack! Can you list each of those components and how you've connected them?


----------



## Double C




----------



## Damz87




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## banchuk

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Love how clean it looks !


----------



## Gavin C4

Always be organized for placing your cables so that they last longer and maintain a good branding structure.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gavin C4 said:


> Always be organized for placing your cables so that they last longer and maintain a good branding structure.


Love the Van Nuys cases!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

banchuk said:


> Love how clean it looks !


Clean look - clean sound)


----------



## yaps66

BobSmith8901 said:


> Beautiful stack! Can you list each of those components and how you've connected them?


Sure! From source to transducer as follows:

Flac/DSD files on microSD (Sandisk)>Cayin N8ii (P+/Tube)>ddhifi Nyx 4.4 to 4.4>Aroma A100TB (powered by Aroma PS100Pro>Deep of Universe Shielded PWAudio (customised into green) 4.4 cable>Custom Multiverse "Jade" Mentor.

To complete the aesthetics, N8ii is in a Dignis blue leather case and Aroma A100TB is in a Custom Easecase with a camouflage green lambskin leather exterior and purple microfiber lining.


----------



## yaps66

Damz87 said:


>


Cool!  Annihilator goodness infused with Liquid Martini and Sony sweetness! Killer combo!


----------



## o0genesis0o

TGXear Serratus with topping G5


----------



## yaps66

Effect Audio Chamber Carrying Case


----------



## Hinomotocho (Nov 23, 2022)

Damz87 said:


>


As a gold brick owner I wish the IER-Z1R looked like this.


----------



## Hinomotocho

There's been a few autumn themed pictures recently so I'm sharing a spring one, with appropriate track, from here in the Upside down.


----------



## irv003

fiio x3 (1st gen) > meier corda quickstep > newbsound bud


----------



## Killedkella

Sony repair center scratched the back of my second hand ZX300 when replacing the battery, and they gave me a free upgrade to the new ZX500! 

Sony customer support doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Happy 2021 rig.


----------



## yaps66

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Happy 2021 rig.


Nice fall colours!


----------



## Gavin C4

Sea dwellers colors of blue. Just amazing color pairing of the Effect Audio Gaea with Hiby RS8. The color combo is just born to be a pair.


----------



## smile raidcall

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Happy 2021 rig.




Wow really nice combos and color full gears.


----------



## Silverlinings




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

yaps66 said:


> Nice fall colours!


Thank you. I love autumn and leaves)


----------



## hawker




----------



## yaps66

hawker said:


>


How‘s the pairing? Good synergy?


----------



## hawker

yaps66 said:


> How‘s the pairing? Good synergy?


more details and neutral sounds with wm1zm2...good


----------



## phila

New cable for the Erlkönig, thanks a lot to @Scuba Devils


----------



## Elegiac

Hot weather has returned. My hot and sweaty Australian summer beaters. Basically the same as the Panasonic RP-TCM125, which you'll find reviews of floating around. Even an ASR report. What can I say? They're not trash, and that's as good as they need to be. 
But this year... I decided I would do a little better. Got a little something coming in the post


----------



## CrocodileDundee

AK SP3000… The Shinier and most photogenic DAP in the market today. (It also sounds damn good) 🤩

Well done @JasonNYC !


----------



## stuck limo (Nov 26, 2022)

gym rig - Samsung Galaxy Buds2 Pro w/  Buds2 Pro Comply brand aftermarket foams


----------



## F700

Almost all of it…


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 27, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews#review-29643
*Walkman WM1A with MrWalkman's firmware/Penon Totem Cable/ISN Audio EST50/Low profile wide bore silicone ear-tips


*


----------



## Damz87




----------



## Gavin C4

Going all in with the color combination across the entire chain. Lotoo titanium with dignas case, Phonix Ltd and Effect Audio cable.


----------



## Elegiac

MF02s 'endgame' configuration, phase 1. 
Impedance matched and fully juiced. Precise, controlled and punchy. Really lovin' this.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Such a contrast of Black vs Chrome. But at least they pairs amazingly well, Simgot EN1000 King Wonder, this single DD surprises me quite a bit for the excellent output


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Elegiac

And, Shanling M5s 'endgame' configuration, phase 1.
Got a balanced cable for the HD 599. Never tried balanced before, but it definitely gets a better sound into these headphones.


----------



## stefzulj

Dionysus said:


>


One of the most attractive rigs I've seen. Bet it sounds just as good.


----------



## stefzulj (Nov 29, 2022)

Sony IER-Z1R, Brise Audio Asuha Ref2 and DX300 with a festive touch


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Aure Audio Elixir and Penon Totem = G.O.A.T. level.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Aure Audio Ringo and Rhapsodio Graphene + PlusSound PPh adapter / Aure m1s = re G.O.A.T... but another (musical) style...


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Gavin C4

I guess white Christmas came earlier this year with White Nori


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Damz87 said:


>


These are beautiful! 😍
Which Elysian model are they???


----------



## Damz87

AlexxxAA85 said:


> These are beautiful! 😍
> Which Elysian model are they???


They are the Elysian Diva


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gavin C4 said:


> I guess white Christmas came earlier this year with White Nori


Great case! Where did you buy it? Is it possible to order another one for my LPGT?


----------



## BenGast

Remembering Nick Turner:


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Gavin C4 said:


> Giving the Hiby RS8 r2r player some afternoon time for it to run in. Ft. Hercules Audio Mega





Gavin C4 said:


> Giving the Hiby RS8 r2r player some afternoon time for it to run in. Ft. Hercules Audio Mega


Since I used to work in the coffee industry, its interesting to read up on Pacific Coffee and to find that it was created by a guy from my adopted home of Seattle. That's a small world.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Killedkella said:


> Sony repair center scratched the back of my second hand ZX300 when replacing the battery, and they gave me a free upgrade to the new ZX500!
> 
> Sony customer support doesn't disappoint!


thats the best repair story I ever heard in a minute.


----------



## Gavin C4

RONJA MESCO said:


> Since I used to work in the coffee industry, its interesting to read up on Pacific Coffee and to find that it was created by a guy from my adopted home of Seattle. That's a small world.


A nice cup of coffee always match best with music.


----------



## Tomm11

More Transportable I guess.


----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Master this 16 BA I am offers mind blowing details and resolutions, outmatching every iems I owned. This is really something to look into.


----------



## AnakChan (Dec 2, 2022)

V-Moda I hear you say? No it's a V-Modex by Armaegis which I picked up from Maxx134 9 years back. Still have this in my headphone stash after all these years. The power of the Woo Audio WA11 Topaz drives this well.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## DaveStarWalker

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


These are good ? 🤔

I have read about them all and the contrary. 🤯😉


----------



## stersa

Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## e-dub

A peaceful Saturday morning. Breakfast + Shanling M6 Ultra + Fiio FH7 at my favorite cafe.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DaveStarWalker said:


> These are good ? 🤔
> 
> I have read about them all and the contrary. 🤯😉


Yep. Good.
The bad reviews, I think, are related to the fact that, firstly, it is expensive. And everyone has a bad heart from that.
And as for Ra, regardless of the price, they are not ideal, because nothing is ideal. 
Moreover, they are monitors. This is really a very high level, but they are_ monitors_. How many people do you know who like monitor sound, not taste? I know very, very few of them.
In addition, the non-ideality of this IEMs lies in the fact that they do not play with any player. 
A powerful source is required. So coming with a compact player and listening to them is not something that will help you appreciate their potential.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Thx bro


----------



## Auricon (Dec 3, 2022)

Home can day with Audeze LCD2 '21 + new Eletech Inferno + Cayin N8ii


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 4, 2022)

*ISN SC4/TOTEM Adapter/PENON Globe/SONY WM1Z/MrWalkman's Firmware *


----------



## andrewski

Spacenaut Time


----------



## Gavin C4

Aroma Jewel really nailed all three type of drivers. Really dynamic and punch bass from the DD, sweet and extended vocals with natural electrostatic up top.


----------



## lafeuill

Hiby R3 Pro > ALO Continental v5 > FiiO FH9

Excellent kit


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

lafeuill said:


> Hiby R3 Pro > ALO Continental v5 > FiiO FH9
> 
> Excellent kit


Great combo!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Love tube amp)


----------



## o0genesis0o

lafeuill said:


> Hiby R3 Pro > ALO Continental v5 > FiiO FH9
> 
> Excellent kit


Such a well thought out stack. How do they stick together like that?


----------



## lafeuill (Dec 4, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Such a well thought out stack. How do they stick together like that?


Magic. 3M magic.  

Dual Lock Thin SJ 457 D is the spell. And the ultrashort JDS Labs 3.5mm IC is perfect for this kind of pocketable stack. Which warms the heart and the hands in the winter!



Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Great combo!


I'm very pleasantly surprised by the dac section of R3 Pro. Way better than I expected to be honest. The Cv5 makes it shine.

I see you also like the Moondrop Spring tips, in addition to ALO valve amps. ^^


----------



## e-dub

lafeuill said:


> Hiby R3 Pro > ALO Continental v5 > FiiO FH9
> 
> Excellent kit


Delicious.

And the FH9 to bring it all home. I love it.


----------



## meomap

lafeuill said:


> Magic. 3M magic.
> 
> Dual Lock Thin SJ 457 D is the spell. And the ultrashort JDS Labs 3.5mm IC is perfect for this kind of pocketable stack. Which warms the heart and the hands in the winter!
> 
> ...


CV5 with no jacket?


----------



## lafeuill

meomap said:


> CV5 with no jacket?


Indeed. Clumsiness prohibited.


----------



## meomap

lafeuill said:


> Indeed. Clumsiness prohibited.


Well, what other tubes you have in store?


----------



## qua2k

Gavin C4 said:


> I guess white Christmas came earlier this year with White Nori


Which case is this that you have on your LPGT?


----------



## Elegiac

The new 'premium' summertime in-ears, the Phillips TX1's


----------



## lafeuill

meomap said:


> Well, what other tubes you have in store?


Raytheon 6832 (in use) and stock, that's it.


----------



## bigbeans

It may be hooked up to power and Ethernet atm, but I use this combo on the go. FIR VxV CIEM and Hugo 2Go 😀


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

lafeuill said:


> Raytheon 6832 (in use) and stock, that's it.


This gives great way for upgrade. 
Although Ray 6832 is one of the most powerful lamps. Most others will be slightly less powerful.


----------



## meomap

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> This gives great way for upgrade.
> Although Ray 6832 is one of the most powerful lamps. Most others will be slightly less powerful.


Have to dig out my stock for tubes.
Don't have the Mullard though.


----------



## lafeuill

meomap said:


> Have to dig out my stock for tubes.
> Don't have the Mullard though.


The Mullard already was a unicorn when I pre-ordered the Cv5 back in the day.



Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> This gives great way for upgrade.
> Although Ray 6832 is one of the most powerful lamps. Most others will be slightly less powerful.


Which do you recommend ? I'm all ears. Perhaps via PM so that we don't keep on derailing.


----------



## Steranko

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


How do you find the Obravo? Easy to drive?


----------



## Podster (Dec 7, 2022)

Elegiac said:


> The new 'premium' summertime in-ears, the Phillips TX1's


Nice, my Surfans is my desktop front end today


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Nice, my Surfans in my desktop front end today


Hey, tell me about that pouch. Can it be had as stand alone or do you need to buy something else that includes it? I have some of those fake leather soft shell pouches and the only good thing I'll say about them is they were cheap - the one that came with my GR07 has literally crumbled to pieces (just like the GR07's cable BTW- any chance anybodys tried a recable on them?)


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

meomap said:


> Have to dig out my stock for tubes.
> Don't have the Mullard though.


I also have a lot of different tubes. 
But if you have something interesting, maybe I could buy it)
I need more.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Dec 6, 2022)

Steranko said:


> How do you find the Obravo? Easy to drive?


Very good, they are really top, but they need a proper source and cable. Its not very hard to drive, but not easy to find a good match. Some even powerful players can't reach their potential, even though they do well with other IEMs.

So you need to pick a good match. And they are worth it. If, of course, you like a more monitory, but not boring presentation.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Dec 6, 2022)

Aroma Jewel is really a detail beast. Also very fun to listen with it's dynamic and tasty bass punch and slam. Lotoo Titanium can handle it easily.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> Hey, tell me about that pouch. Can it be had as stand alone or do you need to buy something else that includes it? I have some of those fake leather soft shell pouches and the only good thing I'll say about them is they were cheap - the one that came with my GR07 has literally crumbled to pieces (just like the GR07's cable BTW- any chance anybodys tried a recable on them?)


Came with the player Mr. T, I’ll see if I can dig up my link and can check the store. I’m sure I got it from one of my long time trusted AliEx sellers.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Came with the player Mr. T, I’ll see if I can dig up my link and can check the store. I’m sure I got it from one of my long time trusted AliEx sellers.


Saw the Anker tag, but couldn't find anything like it on Amazon. If they're a reasonably sturdy pouch I could see getting a bunch for various purposes


----------



## Tomm11

Quick search found these ...  Nylon Mesh Drawstring Pouch


----------



## bigbeans

After going through a few pairings, I’ve reassembled new travel packs. Just pick one before heading out!


----------



## Elegiac

Shanling M5s, 'endgame' configuration, phase 2: Completion Phase.
SE: Koss Pro4s
Bal: Sennheiser HD 599


----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> Saw the Anker tag, but couldn't find anything like it on Amazon. If they're a reasonably sturdy pouch I could see getting a bunch for various purposes


Yes, looks like Sir Tomm found them but not sure these have the Anker tag. When you say sturdy they are just double walled mesh bags, very soft but I’m liking the fact it protects from surface scratches mostly.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Yes, looks like Sir Tomm found them but not sure these have the Anker tag. When you say sturdy they are just double walled mesh bags, very soft but I’m liking the fact it protects from surface scratches mostly.


By "sturdy" I just mean not going to fall apart in less than a year - granted at $10 for 6 I'm not expecting them to be indestructable. 
The sucky thing about the link Tomm posted is the shipping costs more than the pouches, so I won't be racing to buy those particular ones


----------



## Podster (Dec 7, 2022)

Your shots are superb


lafeuill said:


> Hiby R3 Pro > ALO Continental v5 > FiiO FH9
> 
> Excellent kit


I have to say this photo finally broke me down and I've ordered the Hiby finally under the guise of Christmas to me  this is a very aesthetically pleasing rig with a industrial/Steampunk kind of vibe. At least for me and I've read so much positive feedback on the Hiby since it was released, I'm full tilt boogie now Can't wait to hear it and some of my combos

Got a couple options today and wanting to try the Solos with this 7N Silver cable Although it seems I've done this before but who does not love a good refresher






@Mr Trev This is where I bought my Sufans and I'm guessing they just added this Anker bag as a purchase perk

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VWK4FP3?ref_=pe_386300_442746000_DDT_E_DDE_dt_1


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Mega. It seems that a lot of my IEM falls into the red and blue color scheme category. With Effect Audio cables  adding some Rose gold highlight.


----------



## NickleCo (Dec 8, 2022)

Haven't had the time to listen for a while.


----------



## Podster (Dec 8, 2022)

Of the new batch of inexpensive Chi-Fi DAPs Surfans F20 is pretty sweet sounding with DSD cape! Considering I got my AKG N40’s in a 75% off sale this is really an incredible sounding pairing for $222


----------



## Elegiac

Podster said:


> Of the new batch of inexpensive Chi-Fi DAPs Surfans F20 is pretty sweet sounding with DSD cape! Considering I got my AKG N40’s in a 75% off sale this is really an incredible sounding pairing for $222


Explain to me how you've got that set up... the line out is going to the earphones, and the headphone jack is going to the tubes? Is this some secret magic?


----------



## Elegiac (Dec 8, 2022)

Podster said:


> Nice, my Surfans is my desktop front end today


Aw shizz. I feel rude now. Missed this reply entirely... ah, so many tubes. I'm getting sick of xduoo tube stuff. I'm gonna have to shop around for something decent and more expensive for my tube needs.

And the F20 is a solid little beasty. The Surfans F20 and Sennheiser HD471 together I call my 'combo of diminishing returns'


----------



## Podster

Elegiac said:


> Aw shizz. I feel rude now. Missed this reply entirely... ah, so many tubes. I'm getting sick of xduoo tube stuff. I'm gonna have to shop around for something decent and more expensive for my tube needs.
> 
> And the F20 is a solid little beasty. The Surfans F20 and Sennheiser HD471 together I call my 'combo of diminishing returns'


Yeah, just plugged the N40's in as when I have to walk-about on campus I just grab them but I could have shown how I actually do the desktop with line out instead of the Headphone out like in this shot. I can see how that shot would confuse!


----------



## OspreyAndy

Things getting really spicy with #donglemadness contestants


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

OspreyAndy said:


> Things getting really spicy with #donglemadness contestants


"Audio gear nature bathing."


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 8, 2022)

Elegiac said:


> And the F20 is a solid little beasty. The Surfans F20 and Sennheiser HD471 together I call my 'combo of diminishing returns'


The Surfans F20 better be good...  It's $150USD. What do you like about it?

The F20 looks like a "Hi-End" HIFI Walker H2? (One online review states it's the same, just a design/name change.)

HIFI Walker H2 on Amazon Canada


----------



## Mr Trev

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Surfans F20 better be good...  It's $150USD. What do you like about it?
> 
> The F20 looks like a "Hi-End" HIFI Walker H2? (One online review states it's the same, just a design/name change.)
> 
> HIFI Walker H2 on Amazon Canada


Rebranding is pretty common with ChiFi DAPs. IIRC, Benjie players are AGPtek on Amazon.ca. Have a look on AE, you'll find plenty examples of the same player sold under different names


----------



## Redcarmoose

KiiBOOM Evoke​
The Evoke is a hybrid in-ear monitor designed using the combinations of a single dynamic driver for bass, a full range balanced armature driver for mids, and a micro tweeter balanced armature for the upper trebles.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Marat Sar

Gavin C4 said:


>




Is that Orbit Saga black edition? I've been looking for english language info on that cable for a long time. Thinking of buying the Saga... If yes, how does it sound and how is it compared to other flagships like Orpheus and Centurion?


----------



## Podster (Dec 9, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Surfans F20 better be good...  It's $150USD. What do you like about it?
> 
> The F20 looks like a "Hi-End" HIFI Walker H2? (One online review states it's the same, just a design/name change.)
> 
> HIFI Walker H2 on Amazon Canada


Well $123  Outside of all the features listed here:

https://www.amazon.com/iRULU-F20-Bl...t=&hvlocphy=9025850&hvtargid=pla-814086299435

 it sounds as good as my trusted Colorfly C3, of the >$150 Chi-Fi DAPs I have found the Surfans to be very impressive for its miniscule asking price. Of course YMMV LMD however I do hope you like it

Mr. T is spot on at the sharing of designs by the Chi-Fi community although I still prefer the hard edges and buttons on the F20 to the H2


----------



## Scuba Devils (Dec 9, 2022)

Shanling M9 + Beyerdynamic Xelento 2


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 9, 2022)

*Basically a 1/2 priced Elixir, made by a subsidiary of THIEAUDIO!




*


_https://www.kiiboom.com/collections/in-ear-monitors/products/kiiboom-allure_

​KiiBOOM Allure​
A Single Driver with the Sound of Twenty... The Allure was designed with a minimalistic approach towards maximizing the full potential of a single driver in-ear​


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## AnalogEuphoria

I can't keep up with all these Chiems lol


----------



## Gavin C4 (Dec 11, 2022)

Those who want to grab a limited Vision Ears Phonix stay tuned for a surprise.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Christmas came early this year, reacquired the IER-Z1Rs for a very fair price through the Head-fi classifieds. It's been a few years since i had these and sold them as i wanted to try some other stuff. Always regretted it and for good reason as they are just as excellent as i remember them. The DAP is a FiiO M11 Ltd.


----------



## Montyburns




----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## bigbeans




----------



## Montyburns

bigbeans said:


>


Big beans indeed!


----------



## o0genesis0o

OspreyAndy said:


>



"Is that a dongle in your pocket or you are happy to see me"


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Podster said:


> Your shots are superb
> 
> I have to say this photo finally broke me down and I've ordered the Hiby finally under the guise of Christmas to me  this is a very aesthetically pleasing rig with a industrial/Steampunk kind of vibe. At least for me and I've read so much positive feedback on the Hiby since it was released, I'm full tilt boogie now Can't wait to hear it and some of my combos
> 
> ...


if you like this steampunkery...get a Hiby R6 pro in stainless and stack it with a silver IFI IDSD Nano...steampunk all the way and the sound is sublime. You'll thank me later


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## nycdoi

bigbeans said:


>


Wow can the gold brick drive that?


----------



## bigbeans

nycdoi said:


> Wow can the gold brick drive that?


Easily! High Gain, Balanced, it's very loud at 35/120. I should kick it down in lower gain to be honest.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Redcarmoose

*Incredibly surprised by the S12 PRO.











 *


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


this pic, as simple as it is, is so super clean


----------



## TheRH

FiiO M11s and Fir Audio V x Vs!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Dec 14, 2022)

Viewing my top pick for romantic vocals during the Christmas times of the year in winter. The emotional and pleasant signature from Black Limited Phonix is  warms my heart.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

RONJA MESCO said:


> this pic, as simple as it is, is so super clean


Thank you, I remember the atmosphere in that day, and it was clean. And some cold.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT and MA Eclipse (with custom Liquid Links cable)


----------



## voja

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Absolutely stunning pic!


----------



## Elegiac

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Surfans F20 better be good...  It's $150USD. What do you like about it?
> 
> The F20 looks like a "Hi-End" HIFI Walker H2? (One online review states it's the same, just a design/name change.)
> 
> HIFI Walker H2 on Amazon Canada


I don't know why I'm not actually getting these reply notifications...

Anyway, I would go further than Podster and say that it outperforms the Colorfly C3. The C3 gets cluttered/congested with busier/denser music, but the F20 is spacious. They both have a nice Burr Brown DAC sound though. Musical but precise. 
Comparing to my Shanling M5s, it's less smooth and less refined. Tracks with harsher treble fare worse on the F20. But the sound is more impactful. The F20 is kicky and punchy, that's what I like best about it. Any energetic music you feed it comes back to you with this "OH YEAH, LET'S DO THIS!!!" sorta energy.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 16, 2022)

*Sony 1Z, Penon Vortex IEM and Obsidian cable..........a match made in heaven! Finally the truth of the Vortex can be achieved!



*


----------



## Gavin C4

Getting ready for Christmas ft. Hercules Audio Master


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## subguy812 (Dec 16, 2022)

AK Odyssey...pairing with SP3000


----------



## tomwoo




----------



## Auricon

Afternoon siesta


----------



## Gavin C4

Hiby RS8 running in with R2R. Ft. Hercules Audio Master

The RS8 offers a jaw dropping width and depth for the sound stage and slightly elevated bass very dynamic punch to put a smile on your face.


----------



## Gavin C4

World Wide limited Black Vision Ears Phonix ready for Christmas present.


----------



## kmmbd

Chord Mojo2 + Final E5000


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## TheRH

The FiiO M11s is an amazing little DAP, and pairs well with my Fir Audio V x Vs.


----------



## NickleCo (Dec 19, 2022)

One hectic session lol.


----------



## Podster (Dec 19, 2022)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


Well Amadeo, of all the sweet rigs you have at your disposal this is the one that hits the spot for me  Great shot too

@RONJA MESCO , Will take that suggestion under advisement however I just ordered my R3 Pro Does have the look

@tomwoo, It's safe to say you have the KnackThey look wicked

@Scuba Devils Nice

@Elegiac , I do feel that way about the new Surfans but my Benjie X6 @ $36 hangs right there with the Surfans and in some areas exceeds for my taste in signature. Especially when you are driving something like these old beaters LOL






Sorry @subguy812, seems I was as type-less as I was speach-less at those AK's. Easy to go down that hole when things are that beautiful


----------



## Podster (Dec 19, 2022)

However good the Surfans and Benjie sound @Elegiac they do not sound this good  Shanny M2 w/RS Tomahawk 






@NickleCo, Good stuff, lovin' those Crystal cables


----------



## Elegiac (Dec 19, 2022)

Podster said:


> However good the Surfans and Benjie sound @Elegiac they do not sound this good  Shanny M2 w/RS Tomahawk


Mmm. The balanced output on my... 'Shanny' M5s, definitely lays waste to the F20. But the SE? Well, yes, but not by enough to justify the price difference. Not in my opinion, at least. I look at my Acmee MF02s, which cost me $460, and easily beats the M5s for sound quality by a fair margin, then I look at the M5s which cost me a little over $600, and I wonder how much extra I'm paying for build (?) and features that I don't use.
So in my case, is the Shanling $450 better sounding than the Surfans (which cost me $150)? Hell no. Not even balanced. That's why the Surfans F20 + HD471 is my combo of diminishing returns.
Would I still buy the Shanling? Probably, lol. It fills a niche for me. But goddamn.


----------



## Podster

Elegiac said:


> Mmm. The balanced output on my... 'Shanny' M5s, definitely lays waste to the F20. But the SE? Well, yes, but not by enough to justify the price difference. Not in my opinion, at least. I look at my Acmee MF02s, which cost me $460, and easily beats the M5s for sound quality by a fair margin, then I look at the M5s which cost me a little over $600, and I wonder how much extra I'm paying for build (?) and features that I don't use.
> So in my case, is the Shanling $450 better sounding than the Surfans (which cost me $150)? Hell no. Not even balanced. That's why the Surfans F20 + HD471 is my combo of diminishing returns.
> Would I still buy the Shanling? Probably, lol. It fills a niche for me. But goddamn.


Well with 5 Shanling DAPs one might say I'm fond of their house sound  Think my M2 is still my fave, gave my old M5 to my BFF back home in Texas. Still have and enjoy my MO, M1 and M3 s but probably my best DAP is still my "the bit Opus # 1", now waiting on my Hiby R3 Pro Sabre to arrive to see what all the hoopla is about with Hiby as it's my first even listen 

These are my two faves rigs right now, M3s JDS C421 Solo combo and Opus # 1 ADV. M5-1D combo







However the FH3's sound better to my old ears if I drop the JDS off Surprised me as the JDS almost enhances all my other iem's but the FiiO's for some reason don't care for it!

The FH3's balanced out the 3s are just sublime





As you know we all hear them just a little differently so YMMV


----------



## floydfan33 (Dec 19, 2022)

Shanling H7 using SD Slot > balanced adapter > Audeze LCD-XC


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Elegiac

Podster said:


> Well with 5 Shanling DAPs one might say I'm fond of their house sound  Think my M2 is still my fave, gave my old M5 to my BFF back home in Texas. Still have and enjoy my MO, M1 and M3 s but probably my best DAP is still my "the bit Opus # 1", now waiting on my Hiby R3 Pro Sabre to arrive to see what all the hoopla is about with Hiby as it's my first even listen
> 
> These are my two faves rigs right now, M3s JDS C421 Solo combo and Opus # 1 ADV. M5-1D combo
> 
> ...


I find that the differences in cheaper DAP's are in sound signature.
And then if you shell out a bit more, you move into the territory where resolution and detail starts to improve.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Laughingly I like the looks better than the sound of this one?


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Podster (Dec 20, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


>


Nuttin’ wrong with those looks right there and no doubt one of you best sounding iem’s period

@jerick70 , I’m OK with either as to me they both have some drawbacks

This is part of my Today’s cure





Funny seeing one of my nostalgic iPhone rigs in the background here! Although the KZ DT-5 was originally on my iPhone 4 I believe it was


----------



## Gavin C4

Green trend color scheme.


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Dec 20, 2022)

questions for the fellow stack-heads...has anyone recently and successfully taken a desktop dac/amp and made it portable via a portable phone charger or the like? Trying to see if the there is a new horizon for new portable franken-stacks.  I am seeing all these small chi-fi desk dac/amps that are getting smaller and wonder if any of em can be rigged up?


----------



## rocketron

RONJA MESCO said:


> questions for the fellow stack-heads...has anyone recently and successfully taken a desktop dac/amp and made it portable via a portable phone charger or the like? Trying to see if the there is a new horizon for new portable franken-stacks.  I am seeing all these small chi-fi desk dac/amps that are getting smaller and wonder if any of em can be rigged up?



You could go one better and have a portable vinyl rig.
Technics SL10 can run on 12v
Battery phono amp into battery portable headphone amp.

12 volt battery would be heavy not to mention carrying the records. 

😂😂😂


----------



## tomwoo

Gavin C4 said:


> Green trend color scheme.


Apparently this DAP lacks a screen Lol...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 20, 2022)

Podster said:


> Nuttin’ wrong with those looks right there and no doubt one of you best sounding iem’s period
> 
> @jerick70 , I’m OK with either as to me they both have some drawbacks
> 
> ...


The Penon Totem is the best cable I have ever used. With the Encore it allows for a way to see into the stage, not just width, but hear deeper into the music. I was doing cable reviews all week, and used the Totem for reference and the results were amazing. Listening to “New Rules” from the Batman v Superman OST the bass was incredibly detailed more detail than a DD with the Encore, in fact the bass had a longer fall-off. Where with one cable only a short un-detailed fall-off occurred, but with the Totem you could hear into the room and gain access to this “wave” that had actual tremolo and sound tail which also displayed a subtle more detailed texture. So it was really something. Since Penon came outs with the Original Blue Totem, they have reintroduced it now with a woven dark blue sleeve and new modular plug system that gets rid of the pig-tails.


----------



## Mr Trev

Redcarmoose said:


> The Penon Totem is the best cable I have ever used. With the Encore it allows for a way to see into the stage, not just width, but hear deeper into the music. I was doing cable reviews all week, and used the Totem for reference and the results were amazing. Listening to “New Rules” from the Batman v Superman OST the bass was incredibly detailed more detail than a DD with the Encore, in fact the bass had a longer fall-off. Where with one cable only a short un-detailed fall-off occurred, but with the Totem you could hear into the room and gain access to this “wave” that had actual tremolo and sound tail which also displayed a subtle more detailed texture. So it was really something. Since Penon came outs with the Original Blue Totem, they have reintroduced it now with a woven dark blue sleeve and new modular plug system that gets rid of the pig-tails.


Gotta say I like the look of the old cable better by far. Still… that price


----------



## Redcarmoose

It’s a Frankenstein’s Monster of a cable. And that one is actually a later version of the Totem. The very first ones had a garden hose strange color almost. They are thick and a wild coaxial mix of Palladium, Gold, Silver and Copper. And truly I don’t have any $$ IEM cables to compare? But I do have pricey interconnections and power cables, so I have always believed in cables, just never thought IEM cables would make a difference?


Mr Trev said:


> Gotta say I like the look of the old cable better by far. Still… that price


----------



## yaps66

Stoked to get my first Van Nuys! Love the simplicity and the workmanship!  Nice of Father Christmas to also include some cables


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## RONJA MESCO

rocketron said:


> You could go one better and have a portable vinyl rig.
> Technics SL10 can run on 12v
> Battery phono amp into battery portable headphone amp.
> 
> ...


hahaha..no vinyl for me, but I like where you're going


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## OspreyAndy

Cool midday by the beach ⛱️. Simgot EM2R with JCally AP90 keeping me entertained


----------



## phila

New toy for small home office setup..


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## RONJA MESCO

OspreyAndy said:


> Cool midday by the beach ⛱️. Simgot EM2R with JCally AP90 keeping me entertained


cmon, show us what you connecting that dac to!!


----------



## OspreyAndy

RONJA MESCO said:


> cmon, show us what you connecting that dac to!!


Lol, I can't because the DAC host is taking the pic, my phone, Sony Xperia 1 iV


----------



## stersa

*Nice Combo...Kann Max(Roon Ready+Cayin C9+Empyrean Phoenix+ROON......




Regards

Sisco*


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Dec 23, 2022)

Perhaps my absolute best portable system, any prices, any technologies. 

FiiO "FH9 - green filters - PQ mod" ("Canal Works 肉球 Gel Wide Bore" L tips / FiiO "LC-RE Pro 2022" 8-wires, balanced cable)

Period.


----------



## Nostoi

Nice sounding combo: - Hiby RS2 > Phatlab Phantasy II > Audio-Technica WP900.


----------



## Scuba Devils

New arrival… Shanling H7 paired with Eclipse.


----------



## ThomasHK

H2 still takes the crown for me 👑





Doing some B2B listening with my good friends the PP8, qdc Gemini and Thieaudio Monarch MK2. A great diverse set.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## subguy812 (Dec 23, 2022)

Relaxing on the balcony tonight with Odyssey and SP3000


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Dec 24, 2022)

Late nite unadulterated bliss with the Pioneer SE Monitor 5, ifi Idsd micro and LG Rebel using Onkyo HF Player


----------



## Adu

My portable rig:
Chord Mojo(I)/Poly, xDuoo X20, FiiO X5(I), Meier Corda Headsix (limited edition), iPad Pro, Hifiman Sundara (with Dekoni Fenestrated Sheepskin pads and Lavricables Ultimate cables).


----------



## subguy812




----------



## paggio

Nostoi said:


> Nice sounding combo: - Hiby RS2 > Phatlab Phantasy II > Audio-Technica WP900.


Have you had ATH-W1000X before?


----------



## Nostoi

paggio said:


> Have you had ATH-W1000X before?


I haven't sadly, but that entire generation of AT intrigues me greatly. Would love to hear one day.


----------



## paggio

Nostoi said:


> I haven't sadly, but that entire generation of AT intrigues me greatly. Would love to hear one day.


Can send you mine ))


----------



## Nostoi

paggio said:


> Can send you mine ))


I'm happy to report that I'm indeed currently accepting Christmas gifts especially concerning AT woodies 🎅


----------



## paggio

Nostoi said:


> I'm happy to report that I'm indeed currently accepting Christmas gifts especially concerning AT woodies 🎅





paggio said:


> Can send you mine ))


For listening session I mean: for one month or something like that, now they are in Leipzig from October waiting to come back home, maybe I can tell my friend to send them to you instead. PM me


----------



## karloil




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Christmas lights)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Auricon

MAX sesh


----------



## e-dub




----------



## Gavin C4

The RS8 really has a expansive sound stage. It is one of the top players for bass punch and size of the stage. Ft. Hercules Audio Mega.


----------



## MrNailhead

karloil said:


>



Is that the Fiio Q7 alongside that C9?  How would you say the Q7 holds up against the cayin?  I have been thinking about those two for a while.  Though I think what I really want is a Fiio M17.  Curious how those two amps compare though.


----------



## e-dub

^^ Is that portable?


----------



## karloil

MrNailhead said:


> Is that the Fiio Q7 alongside that C9?  How would you say the Q7 holds up against the cayin?  I have been thinking about those two for a while.  Though I think what I really want is a Fiio M17.  Curious how those two amps compare though.



Yes, that's the Q7. It may not be a valid comparison in the 1st place, 1 is a DAC/Amp, the other is pure Amp. 

C9 has a more simplistic operation but punches on features. Q7 with all the bells and whistles that one can ask for (well, except the ability to use it as pure Amp only) 

Both are dead quiet (not that I have sensitive monitors in the 1st place). Both can handle my IEMs with finesse. Both can drive my cans - but this is where the Q7 excels witth the help of an external power supply. I also have the PL50 with the Q7 - it's a veeery nice combo - someone from the Q7 thread says that with the PL50/Q7 pairing - it sounds very close to a K9 Pro (can't comment on this as I haven't heard the K9 Pro).

I can say that both compliments each other instead of going head to head. Very different use cases as the Q7 can clearly do more than the C9. But both are fine pieces of bricks 



e-dub said:


> ^^ Is that portable?



If I want to, yes it can!


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Talos + Hidizs AP80 Pro X Red Copper. Fantastic pairing.


----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Master. Really a detail beast.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

The Revenant !!!   




Zorloo Ztella (not in this pic thus) + *Fidue A83* ("Canal Works 肉球 Gel Wide Bore" L tips / FiiO "LC-RE Pro" 8-wires, unbalanced cable).


----------



## Auricon

Today's Astute companions.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## Nostoi

Casual portable hangs with Sony WM-D6C, Phatlab Phantasy II, and Kennerton Thror.


----------



## phila

Final collection for 2022..


----------



## Scuba Devils

H7 with IE900, the longest lasting IEM in my collection, many others have come and gone since I bought in May 2021. Excellent synergy with H7.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

kmmbd said:


> Dunu Talos + Hidizs AP80 Pro X Red Copper. Fantastic pairing.


How's that Talos...I have one incoming. Is that BA arrangement really that bad or is it something that can be EQ'd to the right sound?


----------



## yaps66

phila said:


> Final collection for 2022..


Nice! Cool 'plates for the FiR. Is that a FD7?


----------



## phila

yaps66 said:


> Nice! Cool 'plates for the FiR. Is that a FD7?


Thank you, yes it is a FD7.


----------



## Auricon (Dec 30, 2022)

iPhone being iPhone in trying to capture the delightfully modern mix of etched polish and matte titanium.


----------



## povidlo

"Honey, I Shrunk the DAP"





xDuoo X2S + Beyerdynamic Xelento


----------



## Elegiac

Nostoi said:


> Casual portable hangs with Sony WM-D6C, Phatlab Phantasy II, and Kennerton Thror.



Damn. You're like a god among men with that rig.


----------



## Nostoi

Elegiac said:


> Damn. You're like a god among men with that rig.


Thank you; that's exactly what my wife says to me also.* 

*_Disclaimer: she doesn't._*


----------



## Elegiac

Nostoi said:


> Thank you; that's exactly what my wife says to me also.*
> 
> *_Disclaimer: she doesn't._*



We all dream of a playful slap on the rig, haha
The reality is though, I grit my teeth if someone doesn't treat my gear with the utmost care.


----------



## frankraindog




----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Master great for live records.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Dec 31, 2022)

I found my partner's old D-40 Discman (still needs a proper clean, I thought the case had broken down with the mold but is drying off nicely). Typical Japanese - excellent condition, battery removed before storing.
I need to find a 9V power supply in order to give it a spin. Does anyone have experience with these early-generation players? Do they have a reasonable sound? Would line out into my TA-ZH1ES be the best output vs the headphone out?










** I successfully salvaged the case. It looked like it had been at the bottom of the sea due to 25+ years in our damp/humid climate.


----------



## berger




----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## ducnsh

The last day of 2022, wish all best for you guys


----------



## yaps66

Sonically Chiron is slightly better but Aeneid not far behind. Aesthetically though Aeneid and Xe6 is🥇


----------



## CrocodileDundee

yaps66 said:


> Sonically Chiron is slightly better but Aeneid not far behind. Aesthetically though Aeneid and Xe6 is🥇


Goldddd!!!


----------



## Hinomotocho

yaps66 said:


> Sonically Chiron is slightly better but Aeneid not far behind. Aesthetically though Aeneid and Xe6 is🥇


What a visually complimentary pairing, I'd be thrilled if the IER-Z1R looked like this.


----------



## Tchu1337




----------



## RONJA MESCO (Dec 31, 2022)

A true O.G. Stack... Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra 30 GB (which predates the original ipod) > Teac HA-P50 > Boomcloud Boomstick > Focal Elegia


----------



## Elegiac

Hinomotocho said:


> I found my partner's old D-40 Discman (still needs a proper clean, I thought the case had broken down with the mold but is drying off nicely). Typical Japanese - excellent condition, battery removed before storing.
> I need to find a 9V power supply in order to give it a spin. Does anyone have experience with these early-generation players? Do they have a reasonable sound? Would line out into my TA-ZH1ES be the best output vs the headphone out?


Line out would be best, unless you want to know if the PO sounds good. Which it very well may do, depending on what you're trying to drive.

Ya inspiring me to hook my Panasonic SL-S150 up today, since I _still_ don't have a dedicated disc spinner.


----------



## e-dub

Not sure how strictly portable this rig is, but I'm enjoying it now!


----------



## Gavin C4

Effect Audio Gaea really nailed it for the consistency in the color scheme and design. Really great earphone for female vocals.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


>


You have an excellent macro lenses


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 1, 2023)

Actually my nice macro needs repair, that's a simple kit lens, in the two close-ups. It's what comes when you buy a DSLR.


o0genesis0o said:


> You have an excellent macro lenses


https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-18-55mm-3-5-5-6G-AF-S-Nikkor/dp/B000ZMCILW

Almost free.


----------



## Auricon (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year   and upcoming Year of the Rabbit!


----------



## meomap

Auricon said:


> Happy New Year   and Year of the Rabbit!


Not yet.


----------



## Auricon

meomap said:


> Not yet.


Ja, realized I’m a bit early  🤭


----------



## hawker




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## e-dub

Shanling M6 Ultra -> Fiio FH9 = bliss. I'm considering the Sony IER Z1R, but this setup may very well be endgame for me


----------



## RONJA MESCO

e-dub said:


> Not sure how strictly portable this rig is, but I'm enjoying it now!


As long as ya don't have your dap velcroed to the case this rig is very very portable


----------



## Redcarmoose

TINHIFI C3, Kiwi Ears Cadenza, Sony WM1A


----------



## Hinomotocho

Reacquanting myself with the MDR-Z1R


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 3, 2023)

Hinomotocho said:


> Reacquanting myself with the MDR-Z1R


Is that new to you again?

Congratulations!


----------



## o0genesis0o

e-dub said:


> Shanling M6 Ultra -> Fiio FH9 = bliss. I'm considering the Sony IER Z1R, but this setup may very well be endgame for me



Even the JD7 makes me happy. Both Shanling and Fiio did a good job in 2022.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


> Is that new to you again?
> 
> Congratulations!


Yes, thank you.
My constant inner conflict between minimalism and audiophilia (is that a word?). I'd let them go to fund my WM1Z as the IER-Z1R were getting more use and had a better all-round sound, but I then got the Z7 for movies but found them too limiting with music. I've finally reached that point where I've started repurchasing gear, recently caught myself eyeing a local listing for an XBA-Z5 too.



Redcarmoose said:


> TINHIFI C3, Kiwi Ears Cadenza, Sony WM1A


Forgetting completely about minimalism, I'd like to one day see all your IEMs in one picture - boxes would be fine.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ha, that would be work.


Hinomotocho said:


> Yes, thank you.
> My constant inner conflict between minimalism and audiophilia (is that a word?). I'd let them go to fund my WM1Z as the IER-Z1R were getting more use and had a better all-round sound, but I then got the Z7 for movies but found them too limiting with music. I've finally reached that point where I've started repurchasing gear, recently caught myself eyeing a local listing for an XBA-Z5 too.
> 
> 
> Forgetting completely about minimalism, I'd like to one day see all your IEMs in one picture - boxes would be fine.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Absolute bliss for classical music… iBasso DX320 Edition X and Victor FW10000


----------



## berger (Jan 4, 2023)

Traillii will be missed


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Scuba Devils said:


> Absolute bliss for classical music… iBasso DX320 Edition X and Victor FW10000


this is so sleek!!


----------



## gazzington

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I agree with you, because in my opinion, it definitely needs a mod like Calyx M - with an additional battery)


Npaudio does mods on the hifiman r2r2000 where adding a bigger battery is a part of it. I’m getting a modded r2r2000 red in a few days


----------



## Gavin C4

Gold color getting together.


----------



## Auricon

Testing out new Oriolus Audio Selector with my triad of bricks.


----------



## yaps66

Auricon said:


> Testing out new Oriolus Audio Selector with my triad of bricks.


Epic!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

hawker said:


>


Ufff, looks really good!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## e-dub

This thread is so weird.


----------



## kmmbd

Earmen Angel + Moondrop Venus.


----------



## kpfeifle




----------



## iJay

kpfeifle said:


>


Great Album, Song and Player! First CD I bought!


----------



## blackgreen15

Just got a DTR1+ to replace one that had an accident.  Very sweet synergy pairing the thick DTR with the Final A8000, a set I did not have when I had the DTR before but it is pretty addictive!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Saturday at 3:33 AM)

_L to R 1st row
TANGZU Wan'er S.G, TinHiFi T4 Plus, Kinera Pandamon
L to R 2nd row
TinHiFi C3, Tin HiFi T2 DLC, Kiwi Ears Cadenza
L to R 3rd row
TinHiFi C2, TRN XuanWu, DUNU KIMA_


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


> _L to R 1st row
> TANGZU Wan'er S.G, TinHiFi T4 Plus, Kinera Pandamon
> L to R 2nd row
> TinHiFi C3, Tin HiFi T2 DLC, Kiwi Ears Cadenza
> ...


Challenge accepted - Well done!


----------



## Redcarmoose

What challenge do you mean, to ascertain the sound values, to place them in an order from better to worse?


Hinomotocho said:


> Challenge accepted - Well done!


----------



## Hinomotocho

Redcarmoose said:


> What challenge do you mean, to ascertain the sound values, to place them in an order from better to worse?


I mentioned I'd like to see a picture of your iem collection, an indirect challnge, which you seem to have accepted.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Saturday at 4:46 AM)

No, those came this week.........all but one.  The TinHiFi T2 DLC, that came a while ago, but I needed one to make the picture balanced. But actually I am going to compare all of them together.....the reason for the photograph. Lol, was not thinking about that challenge, won't happen, as I have too much to do.


Hinomotocho said:


> I mentioned I'd like to see a picture of your iem collection, an indirect challnge, which you seem to have accepted.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## blackgreen15

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


nice case!


----------



## Kevintj604

ZMF Eikon -> Meze Silver PCUHD-> iFi Diablo -> A&K KANN Max


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

blackgreen15 said:


> nice case!


Thanks, this is stock case of CA Io.


----------



## mattocurtis1

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


What are those tips?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

mattocurtis1 said:


> What are those tips?


These are wide bore BGVP tips. I ordered these on aliexpress, they are not expensive (no more than $20), but they give a great fit, comfort and sound with Traillii.


----------



## Gavin C4

Elysian coming up really strong with this item, huge bass rumble and fun iem.


----------



## Scuba Devils

LPGT + JVC FD01


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


>


The bass of the Golds always throws me off. The rumble makes me completely forget it's an all BA set!


----------



## Gavin C4

Full set for the afternoon.


----------



## Nostoi

Back for the stack. Portable Bakoon unit in action, consisting:

Hiby RS2 (coax transport) ->Bakoon CAP-1005 (driven from portable battery bank) -> Bakoon FIL-3102 -> Bakoon HDA-5230 -> Kennerton Rognir.  Special audiophile grade rubber bands made from 100% rubber, which increase holographic presentation and feel great to the touch. Great elasticity, too.


----------



## Mr Trev

Nostoi said:


> Back for the stack. Portable Bakoon unit in action, consisting:
> 
> Hiby RS2 (coax transport) ->Bakoon CAP-1005 (driven from portable battery bank) -> Bakoon FIL-3102 -> Bakoon HDA-5230 -> Kennerton Rognir.  Special audiophile grade rubber bands made from 100% rubber, which increase holographic presentation and feel great to the touch. Great elasticity, too.


Its the Great Pyramid o Gear.
Careful around those amp bands. If one snaps it's absolutley gonna take out an eye


----------



## Nostoi

Mr Trev said:


> Its the Great Pyramid o Gear.
> Careful around those amp bands. If one snaps it's absolutley gonna take out an eye


Being snapped in the face by audiophile grade rubber bands is an occupational hazard for such audio bliss. Eventually one grows to like the sensation


----------



## Podster

Nostoi said:


> Back for the stack. Portable Bakoon unit in action, consisting:
> 
> Hiby RS2 (coax transport) ->Bakoon CAP-1005 (driven from portable battery bank) -> Bakoon FIL-3102 -> Bakoon HDA-5230 -> Kennerton Rognir.  Special audiophile grade rubber bands made from 100% rubber, which increase holographic presentation and feel great to the touch. Great elasticity, too.


To take a line from Jaws, your gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> To take a line from Jaws, your gonna need a bigger boat


Always did like that original N3. Almost the perfect form factor for a dap - just needed to replace the touch buttons with mechanical ones. Wish you could still get them…


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Wow some stacks here look amazing! This smaller stack still sounds heavenly though 😊


----------



## toodles1978

Sometimes it's the simple things in life..


----------



## toodles1978

AlexxxAA85 said:


> Wow some stacks here look amazing! This smaller stack still sounds heavenly though 😊


I was looking to add a little bear for headphone use.. I am guessing you would recommend ?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Tuesday at 5:43 AM)

This is my photography after two shots of whiskey, simply more relaxed and smooth? I don't know, the Celest Pandamon IEM sounded good, even though their target marketing sector must be 18 to 24 year-olds?


----------



## paggio




----------



## toodles1978

Nostoi said:


> Back for the stack. Portable Bakoon unit in action, consisting:
> 
> Hiby RS2 (coax transport) ->Bakoon CAP-1005 (driven from portable battery bank) -> Bakoon FIL-3102 -> Bakoon HDA-5230 -> Kennerton Rognir.  Special audiophile grade rubber bands made from 100% rubber, which increase holographic presentation and feel great to the touch. Great elasticity, too.


Some would argue this is over compensating..


----------



## AlexxxAA85

toodles1978 said:


> I was looking to add a little bear for headphone use.. I am guessing you would recommend ?


Most definitely! It adds a little bit of spice to something that already sounds amazing.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> This is my photography after two shots of whiskey, simply more relaxed and smooth? I don't know, the Celest Pandamon IEM sounded good, even though their target marketing sector must be 18 to 24 year-olds?


What, you don't like the Vicious Alien Chihuahua Faceplates  

@Mr Trev Yeah, I really baby it these days and I'm even afraid to go swapping out MSD cards willy nillie! 

@paggio Nice unit, I know we both like a few of IMR's releases

Got my combo Personal Defense Weapon stack going today! The Leg 3's really love this combo


----------



## Nostoi

toodles1978 said:


> Some would argue this is over compensating..


Gonna give you a family pass on this.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Tuesday at 9:58 AM)

Podster said:


> What, you don't like the Vicious Alien Chihuahua Faceplates
> 
> @Mr Trev Yeah, I really baby it these days and I'm even afraid to go swapping out MSD cards willy nillie!
> 
> ...


It’s part panda? An angry panda maybe?


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s part panda? An angry panda maybe?


Well I see but I'm sticking with my Alien Chihuahua


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AlexxxAA85 said:


> Wow some stacks here look amazing! This smaller stack still sounds heavenly though 😊


Not bad.


----------



## Podster

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Not bad.


Not bad, NOT BAD! These are both exquisite


----------



## stersa

Nice..  





best regards

Sisco


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Not bad.


I need to learn to take better pictures of my combinations! 😭
Do you use your phone or a dedicated camera?


----------



## Gavin C4

Hercules Audio Master is such a detail monster and very accurate in tonality. Paired with RS 8.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

AlexxxAA85 said:


> I need to learn to take better pictures of my combinations! 😭
> Do you use your phone or a dedicated camera?


Just a phone, nothing more. Unless the lighting)


----------



## Redcarmoose

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Just a phone, nothing more. Unless the lighting)


Lighting is 90% of what makes a good photo. I leaned that in photography school.


----------



## povidlo

Ancient Greece trippin: Euclid with Gold Pegasus!


----------



## Podster (Yesterday at 10:36 AM)

Redcarmoose said:


> Lighting is 90% of what makes a good photo. I leaned that in photography school.


Why I want to buy myself another small light box 

Had so much fun yesterday with my other Xduoo XD I'm going with my silver today





@povidlo Best VU knob ever


----------



## AlexxxAA85

This was sooo relaxing!


----------



## Podster

AlexxxAA85 said:


> This was sooo relaxing!


A Texas grill if I ever saw one, got the same one in stainless  Buds, Beers and BBQ for the win Got to work from home for the afternoon, waiting on a repairman!


----------



## Light - Man

Podster said:


> A Texas grill if I ever saw one, got the same one in stainless  Buds, Beers and BBQ for the win* Got to work from home for the afternoon, waiting on a repairman!*


Hey Pod, why, what did you break? And why can't you fix it yourself?


----------



## Podster

Light - Man said:


> Hey Pod, why, what did you break? And why can't you fix it yourself?


LOL, thought this came directly from the better half 

It is a long story but I did break it and the one before that and on and on going back to the beginning of time (Oh sorry)! It started with me failing to secure my drain line after shortening it to vent properly on her new washer and when the hose came out the drain pipe it apparently splashed the waist high outlet and I not only shut the dryer down and flooded the washroom (I mean I told her it was just water and would dry)! As well I de-powered the Queen's bathroom hence my need for a repairman since at my age and being an ex-telephone Lineman I no touchy power anything any more


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Podster said:


> A Texas grill if I ever saw one, got the same one in stainless  Buds, Beers and BBQ for the win Got to work from home for the afternoon, waiting on a repairman!


You know it! There's nothing like it!


----------



## blackgreen15




----------



## blackgreen15

povidlo said:


> Ancient Greece trippin: Euclid with Gold Pegasus!


how do you like that Dethonray?  I love that volume knob design.  I have a DTR1+ and that is just amazing


----------



## musicinmymind

blackgreen15 said:


>



DIY cable? looks like stock Z1R cable connecters are used.


----------



## blackgreen15

musicinmymind said:


> DIY cable? looks like stock Z1R cable connecters are used.


It's a plussound x8 gold plated silver.  I had it reterminated by plussound to sony mmcx, but one of those failed so I just put these on with some cardas solder.  The stock ear piece is much more comfortable anyway. Also wrapped the stock plussound slider with microparacord because it doesn't stay up on its own


----------



## TheRH

Some shots of the FiiO M11S with leather case.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Nostoi said:


> Back for the stack. Portable Bakoon unit in action, consisting:
> 
> Hiby RS2 (coax transport) ->Bakoon CAP-1005 (driven from portable battery bank) -> Bakoon FIL-3102 -> Bakoon HDA-5230 -> Kennerton Rognir.  Special audiophile grade rubber bands made from 100% rubber, which increase holographic presentation and feel great to the touch. Great elasticity, too.


lemme ask, what kind of battery bank are you using with your rig?


----------



## Nostoi

RONJA MESCO said:


> lemme ask, what kind of battery bank are you using with your rig?


Just some Anker Powercore thingy. Does the job.


----------



## povidlo

blackgreen15 said:


> how do you like that Dethonray?  I love that volume knob design.  I have a DTR1+ and that is just amazing


I love this unit. It's special edition Gold with optimized 4.4mm.


----------



## Podster

So he does not know it yet but I’m gifting these to my boss today who is about to deploy to Poland for 9 months, seems a small gesture for anyone especially American hanging in that area right now for even 6 months!


----------



## Podster

AlexxxAA85 said:


> You know it! There's nothing like it!


Anticipating the Sizzle  Irie Mon






Going to miss these a little but with about 42 back-ups I'm sure I'll survive LOL


----------



## AlexxxAA85

Podster said:


> Anticipating the Sizzle  Irie Mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man!
Now I feel the need to grill dinner for the family again lol


----------



## Gavin C4

Podster said:


> Anticipating the Sizzle  Irie Mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have great taste pairing nice glasses with music. Cheers


----------



## Gavin C4

Space grey, silver, metal, titanium, pladium. Getting the color tone correct from the start to the end, from top to bottom. Ft. Lotoo Titanium and Effect Audio.


----------



## Nostoi

Gavin C4 said:


> Space grey, silver, metal, titanium, pladium. Getting the color tone correct from the start to the end, from top to bottom. Ft. Lotoo Titanium and Effect Audio.


Is that a Shockwave I see reflected before me?


----------



## stersa

Very musical Semi-portable ring..*Radiance+Kann Max+Meze Silver plated cable 4.4mm





Best regards

Sisco*


----------



## Podster

It's a Green Thing


----------

